# ***December Dreamers*** 70 babies born***



## Kerrieann

Just transferring to second tri!!!! :yipee:


My names Kerrie, 23 years old, married and have a 2 and a half year old son! And have just been told i am probly the first with a december due date!! Im due on the 1st, cant wait Hopefully there will be lots more december babies to come, i need some bump buddies!!! 
x

****Late November****

*27th*
:pink:Mrsbling:pink::baby: Eloise Summer Knight born 30/11/10 weighing 7lbs

*28th*
Brooke22
:pink:majm1241:pink:
:yellow:WILSMUM:yellow: Baby Ailsa born 22/11/10 weighing 6.2lbs!
:blue:b23:blue:

*30th*
Rai
:blue:nicki-m:blue:

****December Dreamers****

*1st*

:blue: Kerrieann :blue:Jude Paul born 9/12/10 weighing 9.12lbs
Hopefully baby girl born 14/12/10 weighing 8.7lbs
Mrsbod
:pink:Lotti1978:pink: Olivia Francesa born 6/12/10 weighing 8.5lbs
purplephaze
Michelle1
:blue:Mumma2B2010:blue:
:blue:mummyclo:blue::baby: Freddie William born on 29/11/10 weighing 7.9lbs
:pink:Mavis:pink:

*2nd*
Perfect21
c-demers
lilbabylove
KimmyB
KatieDxb
:pink:billylid:pink:
Lenka

*3rd*
Jaimad
Bonjerelli
:pink:Catters:pink:
Debsbaby
:angel::pink:Sherri81:pink::angel: Devon Grace 07/08/10
SactoSweetie
Lolly25
3xscharmer

*4th*
minkie
farie:baby: Naomi Rose born 05/12/10 weighing 7.8lbs
everythingX
joyalan
:blue:M2B Antony:blue:
:pink:Rosiered:pink: Baby girl born 22/11/10 weighing 8.13lbs!
:yellow:Dellaseren:yellow:

*5th*
tas
Birdling
Clementine200

*6th*
Anv7
:blue:takingforever:blue: L'angley born 13 weeks early on 09/09/10
:blue:Surreal:blue:
Mikaylasmummy
ticondon
Jessica86
:pink:AmeliePoulain:pink:Ivy Grace born 2/12/10 weighing 6.7lbs
:pink:kellyc75:pink:Meadow born 6/12/10 weighing 8.10lbs
:blue:Raquel1980:pink: Max & Hannah born on 28/10/10 at 34+2 weeks :baby: :baby:
Karina&Bump:baby: Isabelle born 2/12/10

*7th*
OgRe_BaBiEs Seren Joan Hudson born 19/12/10 weighing 10.3lbs
:blue:Rasberries:blue::baby: Rupert Caleb born 27/11/10

*8th* 
pixiepower
stinaleigh
mwmm
:pink:piebear2901:pink:
dreamer11
Smiler29
:blue:November1984:blue::baby: 8/12/10

*9th*
woohoo
little_pod
williams mum
:blue:crythreetears:blue:Shaun born 10/12/10 weighing 6.2lbs
:blue:hayz1981:blue:
:pink:LoveBump:pink:

*10th*
Piebear Hannah grace born 25/11/10 weighng 7.9lbs
californiamom
:blue:Vetmom:blue: James born 16/12/10
tld223
BigAl
Snugglepants
samone00
TTC newbie Baby boy born 13/12/10
StarryNight
:blue:ducky1502:blue:Oliver Jenson born 11/12/10 weighing 6.7lbs
Sharai
:blue:c.holdway:blue: Dylan born 15/12/10 weighing 8.6lbs
:pink::pink:okciv:pink::pink::angel: Abi 2lb 2oz and :baby: Eve 2lb 9oz born at 29.5 weeks
:pink:Caitlin:pink: Hayley born 12/12/10

*11th*
1littlecarrot
:blue:calliebaby:blue:Baby boy born 24/11/10 weighing 6.9lbs!
lmel16
doblet
:pink:Mincholada:pink: Elaine catherine born 23/12/10 weighing 8.11lbs
:pink:xkirstyx:pink: Emily born 17/12/10 weighing 8lbs
:pink:mum2bdec10:pink:

*12th*
:yellow:nikki-lou25:yellow:Alexander born 23/11/10 weighing 7.5lbs!
lilybug26
NewMOM2Bee
whitetiger
sassysas03
Laurenlee
:pink:sazhuddy13:pink: Adelina amanda born 19/12/10 weighing 9.3lbs
:baby::pink:Doodle74:pink::baby: Molly born at 36+5 weighing 9lb11ozs!!!
:blue:hmu04146:blue:
:pink:FLU77ERBYE:pink:

*13th*
All-A-Flutter
Littlewolf
babyrae
hmu04146

*14th*
beanni#1
:blue:vicwick:blue:Charlie born 11/12/10 weighing 9.4lbs 
:blue:Seb8:blue:
:baby::pink:Xaviersmom:pink::baby: Juliet born at 34+5 wieghing 6.13lbs!
:blue:c4c:blue:

*15th*
xluciax
Solei
bambikate :baby: Imogen born 25/12/10 weighing 9.5lbs
withpeapod
:blue:sglascoe:blue: Cody Ben born 30/11/12 weighing 7.2lbs
:blue:peaches31:blue:
:pink:Pixxie:pink:Lyra Kelly born 14/12/10 weighing 8.5lbs

*16th*
ARouge Baby boy born 7/12/10 weighing 10.3lbs
Here's Hopin
Clairey
Mom2MandM

*17th*
Charliemarina
Mque
:blue:Sammiwry:blue: Madden born 22/12/10 weighing 9.6lbs
:pink:Nessicle:pink: Ava lysia born 29/12/10 weighing 8.15lbs
mochababee
:yellow:lozzy21:yellow:Niamh Elizabeth born at 35+4 weighing 8.15lbs
Maria14
:blue:Nut_Shake:pink::baby: Ayden 5.8lbs and Inaya 5.7lbs born 2/12/10
:pink:CeriB:pink:
:pink:Zoe87:pink: Hollie born 24/12/10 weighing 7.10lbs

*18th*
:pink:till bob:pink::baby: Phoebie born 4/12/10 weighing 6.12lbs!
stefe
carla1234
boola123
l1l_miss_dani:baby: Zachary born 12/12/10 weighing 8.15lbs

*19th*
laineyh
BitsAndBobs
Frankietoo
Tink2312
rosebud06
:yellow:rachymummy:yellow:
:baby::pink:roxie78:pink:Poppy born at 36+1 weighing 5.9lbs!:baby:

*20th*
sunflower07
Drslbbw
starcrossed :baby: Iwan born 24/11/10 weighing 5.8lbs!
:yellow:spencerbear:yellow::baby: James born 7/12/10 weighing 7.10lbs
:pink:ctmom:pink:
:blue:hedgewytch13:blue:
:blue:mama1985:blue:

*21st*
:blue:Luzelle:blue:
:pink:bubblebubble1:pink:
Mom2girlz
Amz
:blue:mayb_baby:blue: Michael born 24/12/10 weighing 7lbs
:pink:-Butterfly-:pink: Rosie mae born 14/12/10 weighing 6.9lbs
:pink:Tilliepink:pink:
:pink:rjb:pink:Adelaide born 16/12/10 weighing 7.2lbs

*22nd*
:pink:heyluu:pink: Elsie Anaiah born 19/12/10 weighing 6.11lbs
Mommy2Kian sian holly born 13/12/10 weighing 7.13lbs
myk's mummy
Meeley :baby: born 15/12/10 weighing 7lbs
xclairyx

*23rd*
CandJ
fluffybumbaby
Carebear0305
Ju_bubbs imogen born 19/12/10
Esje
:pink:Vicky84:pink:Emily Rose born 12 weeks early on 02/10/10:baby:

*24th*
sady
:blue:SassiSami:blue:
JJL
splashAtlGA
hodbert
:pink:Mizze:pink:
:blue:wishingforbub:blue:Noah born 8/12/10 weighing 3.07kgs
Butterfly2
:pink:mum1985:pink:

*25th*
Samola84
Sunny89
gem_wilko
Waiting2bMommy
Asilaria
fairycakes30
:blue:Vilranda:blue::baby: Cody James born 3/12/10 weighing 7.4lbs!
Louise1302:baby: Oscar Jacob Alex born 10/12/10 weighing 8.12lbs
weebeechings
:pink:crazy84:pink:
GoogilyBear Imogen born 27/12/10 weighing 7.3lbs

*26th*
greeneyes27
lilfirefly
:pink:gaileybaby:pink:Baby girl born 3/12/10 weighing 2.205kgs
:yellow:JenJen79:yellow:
:yellow:YoungNImum:yellow: Eva-Jane born 23/12/10 weighing 5.12lbs

*27th*
Rosebuds
Flybee
f1ngersXed
:blue:samantha.xo:blue:
:blue:Effykat:blue: baby boy born 16/12 weighing 6.13lbs

*28th*
luvnhope
MamaLuv
basenjigrl
:yellow:EmyDra:yellow:
:blue:Dollyminxture:blue:
Littlebean10

*29th*
twinmummy5
Staceyd5555
Tabs
BlueHorizons

*30th*
MrsWez
MissAma Dara Maria born 11/12/10
Tierney Coby Masen born 28/12/10 weighing 8.6lbs
tateypot
mrssuggy2b:Harrison james born 14/12/10 weighing 6.15lbs
obe
:blue:StarTX:blue:
1sttimemummyX
SEA34
jrkjcds:baby: Lily Arianna born at 34+5 weighing 4.13lbs!
:blue:Mummy_To_7:blue:

*31st*
:blue:2016:blue:
rcbrown08
Emerald-Sarah
emzky90
LuckyStarr
Michillebaker
Sabra
:blue:Ablacketer:blue:
:pink:Pink-Mummy:pink:​


----------



## Kerrieann

Woo-hoo second tri!!!!!!!!!!!! Who else is coming over??? :yipee::yipee:


----------



## FirstBean

Welcome to 2nd trimester


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yay welcome to 2nd Tri December Dreamers!! Wishing you all a very happy & healthy 9 months!! And my birthday is 19th December :) x


----------



## Lenka

Hello there! Just noticed you have late Novembers here. I am due 30th! :) And coming over very very soon x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Welcome December Dreamers! I can't believe there are december babies moving over already, i tfeels like only yesterday I moved in here, but next week I'm off to 3rd tri. 
I wish you all a very happy and healthy pregnancy and enjoy 2nd tri. xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Lenks when you move over i can add you to our list if you want? :flower:


----------



## WILSMUM

Hi Kerrie!! I'm here! And thanks to all the welcome wishers!! Can't believe it 2nd Tri!!!!! WooHoo!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi wilsmum, yay :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## KatieDxb

w h i s p e r s.....(((At how many weeks can we move over?))) :plane:


----------



## WILSMUM

its up to you Katie! Whenever u feel comfortable! - 2nd tri seems to start at 12 weeks according to all my books etc!


----------



## KatieDxb

WILSMUM said:


> its up to you Katie! Whenever u feel comfortable! - 2nd tri seems to start at 12 weeks according to all my books etc!

Just been googling, apparently 13 weeks :cry: i want the books you have got!!!!

Gotta wait til next Tuesday 1st June....

See you next Tuesday as the saying goes!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## KittyVentura

Welcome over December Dreamers xxxx


----------



## starsunshine

wow, december babies already. I was born on the 8th so love this month (especially the 8th!) congrats on reaching 2nd tri xx


----------



## Sherri81

Two days til I move over, but just felt like gatecrashing now! Almost starting to get hopeful about this pregnancy... almost. If I make it to 14 weeks, I'll post a bump pic. Haven't done that yet.


----------



## WILSMUM

KatieDxb said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> its up to you Katie! Whenever u feel comfortable! - 2nd tri seems to start at 12 weeks according to all my books etc!
> 
> Just been googling, apparently 13 weeks :cry: i want the books you have got!!!!
> 
> Gotta wait til next Tuesday 1st June....
> 
> See you next Tuesday as the saying goes!!!!! LOL!!!Click to expand...

r u sure it didn't say 13th week of pregnancy? At 12 weeks u r in yr 13th week of pregnancy!
I'm 13+3 but in my 14th week!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Very true wilsmum im also in my "14th week"! Girls you can move over when ever you want to and feel comfortable, i personally couldnt wait to get over! :haha: 

Yay sherri, Hope ur well, cant wait to see a bump pic then when ur 14 weeks :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

KatieDxb said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> its up to you Katie! Whenever u feel comfortable! - 2nd tri seems to start at 12 weeks according to all my books etc!
> 
> Just been googling, apparently 13 weeks :cry: i want the books you have got!!!!
> 
> Gotta wait til next Tuesday 1st June....
> 
> See you next Tuesday as the saying goes!!!!! LOL!!!Click to expand...

Noooo c'mon over now girls :D I moved over around 12wks, u will find that 1st Tri threads no longer apply to u, yet 2nd Tri does! That's why I moved :thumbup:


----------



## FrenchFry

Wow! Welcome! I can't believe December babies are in the 2nd tri already! That must mean that I only have a little over a month left until I am in the 3rd tri!


----------



## hodbert

I'm not in 2nd tri yet but just wanted to see the Dremers thread over here! :happydance: I'll join you in three weeks girls!


----------



## billylid

Might move over now as I'm exactly 13 weeks today :) I had a few weeks there a while back where I felt fine. Now I seem to be getting crook again during the day and night and having mini headaches!


----------



## Kerrieann

Hiya billylid! Ive been getting really bad headaches too :cry: Also starting to feel sick again booooo!


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls,
Have packed my bags and am officially moving over the the 2nd trimester!!!
Feels like a real milestone for us all :flower:

I had an appointment in the high risk clinic yesterday and she decided to scan me there and then, i'd say i had by belly out before she even blinked!! I was delighted to get my first look at baba and they were jumping around (i'm sure i've felt some of that already!)
Anyway all was good so next scan is the big one at 20 weeks:happydance:

Hope you are all good xx


----------



## WILSMUM

welcome over hopefully2 and congrats on yr scan - glad everythings ok!!


----------



## hopefully2

Thanks wilsmum, the scans are just such great reassurance aren't they.


----------



## WILSMUM

Yeah its great esp early on to see that there is actually something going on in there esp if like me u've not really had any symptoms, aren't showing and don't actually really feel any different!!!
I look at my pics in wonder - I'm still shocked and amazed that there is baby growing inside me!!! Still doesn 't seem real!!! Don't think it will until I can feel bubs moving and see hands and feet poking out of my bump!!!


----------



## Lenka

That's it girls. I decided to move over!!! 13+2 (or 3) I think is the right time!!!! 
KArrieann, you can add me to your list! Yey!!!!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

welcome over Lenka!


----------



## Kerrieann

Yay welcome over lenka and hopefully!! It wont be l;ong and all the girls will be over! xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats on ur scan hopefully, did you get any pics? Are your dates tyhe same still?


----------



## hopefully2

Got just one pic but having trouble uplaoding it at the mo. Scan only lasted 3 mins i'd say but got to see all the important bits thank god.
She put my date back to 5th dec but it was only a mobile scanner so to be honest i won't change it till the 20 week one as that takes much more accurate measurements and she never asked me my cycle length or anything.
Was so thrilled to get the unexpected scan i think i just was struck dumb for the rest of the appointment!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Welcome to the 2nd Tri December Dreamers!


----------



## billylid

Thanks for the welcome ladies :)


----------



## mrsbling

Hello ladies :wave:

Woohoo 2nd Tri :happydance: 

Glad you have moved the thread over now Kerriann :) I am sure there will be plenty following us over soon lol x

Thanks for the welcome ladies ;)


----------



## KatieDxb

I had to search to the 3rd page for this thread!!!

Hope everyone is ok, and enjoying the weekend!

kate
x


----------



## WILSMUM

it'll pick up soon as everyone has their scans and moves over!!!!
I'm all good - actually went from 11pm-5am without having to get up for a wee last night!! Think bubs and my uterus are finally on the move north out of the pelvis and into the stomach!!!!
Been having a few light cramps as well so think its def a sign of things growing and moving!!!!

Can't believe i'll be 14 weeks tomorrow and it was 10 weeks ago that I got my BFP!!!!


----------



## Sherri81

Things are okay over here I guess. No pains, no streching, pretty much nothing happening. I am getting fuller quicker which is kind of a pain in the butt. My stomach seems to have flattened out even more, which is a bit worrisome as I thought it was supposed to start growing. My anxiety levels have been pretty high so the dr made me go see counsellors at mental health. He said although I am justified in my anxiety ( due to my history ), my levels are higher than he has ever seen in any other patient. He said if I wasn't pregnant he would have put me on Prozac, but since I am pregnant I have to learn other techniques to manage, otherwise he thinks the baby will be affected. So now I have to wear an elastic band on my wrist and snap it whenever a negative thought enters my mind, and I also have to start meditating. I'm supposed to read more and possibly take up painting to keep my mind occupied..... So I guess we'll see how this all goes.

I have a scan on Monday at 13+3 which was when the baby passed last time. I have to stop thinking about this...


----------



## WILSMUM

morning girls hows everyone doing today? 
I got a lie in till 8am this morning but now feeling a bit light headed if I try and do too much!!!
Am 14 weeks today though - only another 10 weeks till bump is viable!!!!


----------



## mrsbling

Hi Wilsmum:wave:

I keep feeing a bit lightheaded too - and also a few aches but only if i sleep in one position all night. Still getting up 3 times in the night to pop to the loo though.

This warm weather doesnt help though, as I drink more so have to get up in the night more lol .......and the summer has only just begun :) x


----------



## WILSMUM

Warm weather? we had 2 days last wkend of warm weather and now its back to being wet and cold again - gonna get down to 3 tonight apparently!!!!
Night before last I went right through till 5am and last night I was only up once at 3! Think everything is def moving up! Been having a few cramps and pains - nothing major - have put it down to things growing and moving!!!!


----------



## mrsbling

Yes, nobody tells you how the growing/stretching pains should feel (or how often), so it can make you a bit panicky at first lol x Its taking a bit of time to get used to!!! ;)


----------



## ducky1502

Hey kerry could you please change my EDD from 12th to the 10th please? :)

So it's all set up with my new date for when I move over on fri :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

ive moved ur date ducky! :happydance:


----------



## Sherri81

Had another scan today. The baby must have been sleeping cuz it was all curled up in a ball. She got it moving around though. It's getting big? 3.5" long now. At one point it had it's legs spread like a froggy and I didn't see anything extra in between the legs... but I won't go out and buy baby stuff based on that, lol. Dr said everything looks good though. This is now the second furthest I have made it in a pregnancy before, well by tonight I will have hit that milestone I guess. Oh and my placenta is anterior, whatever that means. She said it's low but not covering the cervix yet so she isn't worried.


----------



## Mincholada

sneaking in for a peek and waving :) will move over soon. just want to get a scan before then and know, everything is real! after a week of feeling great and hardly any symptoms, i wasted my breakfast food once again today. didn't even stay down for 5 minutes. then i had to work despite it being memorial day over here and was queasy all day. now i'm just tiiiiiiiired! guess i'll take a nap. :)


----------



## Sherri81

Oh, and I know a few people were curious about this and I finally remembered to ask my dr. I've had these shooting/stabbing pains in my pajay right by my cervix. My dr said not to worry, there are alot of ligaments at the bottom of the uterus, right above the cervix, and she said as the baby grows and presses on them and streches them, there will be some pain.


----------



## SactoSweetie

Yay! I finally found our thread... I have been looking for it for a few days. So excited to be in 2nd tri :happydance:


----------



## cho

hey girlies well i think i may join you tonight??
only a few hours till im 13 weeks, haha.
Had my scan today all went well im chuffed!!!
so kerri im still the 8th dec yey!!!xxx


----------



## basenjigrl

Hi. I won't be in the second Tri for 2 weeks still. But I want to join the Dreamers as I'm due Dec 28th. :cloud9: I go for the 12 week scan on June 14th. This is the longest I've had to wait for another scan. I've had 4 scans already. Then they say ok lets wait 4 weeks for another. UUURRRGGG.


----------



## WILSMUM

congrats on the scan - lovely pic!! And welcome to 2nd Tri! Its a bit quiet but i'm sure it'll start picking upas everyone has their scans and comes over!!!!


----------



## cho

yer i cant believe how quiet it is actually!


----------



## mrsbling

c.holdway said:


> hey girlies well i think i may join you tonight??
> only a few hours till im 13 weeks, haha.
> Had my scan today all went well im chuffed!!!
> so kerri im still the 8th dec yey!!!xxx

Wow, your scan picture is soooo clear :) ...... and welcome to 2nd tri ;) x


----------



## cho

thankyou!! x


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi girls, havnt been on for ages again so just trying to catch up on all the posts from both tri's!

Cant believe you will be 13 weeks too charlotte, its going so quick isnt it!!

Wilsmum ur on lemon now, how cool!! Will i be a lemon tomoz?


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi basenjigrl!! Will add you in now! :happydance:


----------



## Eabha'sMum

Add me :):):)

:happydance: :happydance:

excited girlies...

Stay safe..........
Love x


----------



## lolly25

Yay just realised i can come over here too x

P.S can you move my due date please to the 3rd December thanks x


----------



## Kerrieann

Will do girls, welcome over!! xx


----------



## Mumma2B2010

Gotta change my due date to December 1st, Lady who done my scan told me the Due Date is December 1st. :)


----------



## WILSMUM

Yay! Yr a lemon as well now Kerrie!!!! Think it moves every week - well seems to last couple anyway!!!

Think I've been feeling bubs moving the last couple of days and def actually feel bubs itself still quite low down just about my c-section scare! Was lyingin bed this morning and DH was feeling the hard lump that we think is bubs when it moved and "kicked" him twice! He's thrilled to bits he's felt it too now!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

won't be quiet when I'm here mmuuuaaaahhhhhaaaaaa (evil laugh) 

just dipping my toe ready for after my scan tomorrow ;) figure I may as well move over to this thread once I know all is well!x


----------



## till bob

hey just nipped in to say hi lol i wana come over now can i come over wen im 12 weeks after my scan on tues il be 12 + 3 then xxx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

come on over whenever you want :thumbup:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I think I'm gonna sneak in here ;)


----------



## WILSMUM

yay! Come on over!! Once u've had yr scans and alls OK then come and join the party over here!!!!

Welcome over Nikki!


----------



## cho

i cant wait for evryone to come over its soooo quiet!


----------



## cho

yey nikki!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I know I'm not officially 2nd Tri til Sunday...but I just thought I'd pop over anyway!


----------



## xkirstyx

i know im early but i feel so lost in 1st tri now and wanna join here :) ill be 13weeks on sat :D xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi all!! Well given my scan went perfect and bubs is perfect I want to move over to this thread :happydance: 

Will be checking back on the other ladies of course who are waiting on their scans :flower: xx


----------



## KatieDxb

Hey All, just checking in to say 'Hi" its been a while...

Sickness reappeared for a few days there so have been resting.

Had scan though, all is perfect so far, just over the 13 weeks so feeling happy and relaxed!!!


----------



## cho

wow your pic is sooo clear katie!!


----------



## ducky1502

hehe I move over tomorrow :)


----------



## Nessicle

katie hope you feel better! I agree your scan is mega clear!! x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hello, I'm rather new to the site and am due on December 3rd!! And I will be coming over tomorrow at 14 weeks!! So excited to finally get this far!!


----------



## mrsbling

Welcome to 2nd Tri 3xscharmer :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

I have my 1st scan tommorow, when I will know my due date for sure...:happydance: Cant wait...:happydance:

So, I look forward to joining you all soon....:hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Poking my head in


----------



## Piebear2901

I'm moving on over, I'm just past 13 weeks so figured its close enough! lol
Plus the 1st trimester thread doesn't apply to me anymore. 
Yay 2nd trimester! :thumbup:

I had an ultrasound at 12 weeks and baby is very healthy! I go back at 18 weeks to find out the sex. Can't wait! Here's hoping its a girl!! :happydance:


----------



## Sherri81

Well both of my drs forgot to do the first trimester screening test. So I went in today, just under the wire, and did a crap load of blood work today. Everyone was so concerned with the health of the pregnancy itself that they forgot to do the normal stuff. Got to hear the heartbeat though. It almost seems like it's getting harderto find and fainter. I wonder if it has anything to do with the placenta growing thicker etc, since it is an anterior position. I hope that's it. I have now officially made it the farthest in any pregnancy besides Greg!! I hope this bodes well for the rest of the pregnancy. I will also try to do my first bump pic later. Must clean the bathroom mirror first, lol. And don't be alarmed by the bruises. I've hit blood vessels the last few days when I've done my needles.


----------



## WILSMUM

welcome over to 2nd tri all those that have just moved - glad to see more of u over and its starting to get busier now!!
I too have still been keeping an eye on 1st tri but am offically 2nd tri now!!!

I saw yr bump pic sherri and its amazing - u've got much more of a bump than me - I'm jealous!!!! I took DS shopping yesterday and waslooking at maternity clothes but felt daft buying them when I don't have a bump yet!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Well guys today is 13wks for me :) so I shall officially call myself 'in the second tri' :happydance:


----------



## vetmom

Moving over too! I can't believe how quickly it's gone by.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Helloooooo can I be added for the 6th??? :flower:


----------



## WILSMUM

I know it really has flown by! I just hope the rest of the time doesn't fly so quickly! I want to cherish and enjoy every moment of this pregnancy as it will more thanlikely be my last - DH wants to go for the snip after baby comes!


----------



## nikki-lou25

WILSMUM said:


> I know it really has flown by! I just hope the rest of the time doesn't fly so quickly! I want to cherish and enjoy every moment of this pregnancy as it will more thanlikely be my last - DH wants to go for the snip after baby comes!

I'm the same, its my last unless something big changes with DH. He's no way gonna budge on having more. So I'm goin to try and enjoy this as much as I possibly can!


----------



## TTC newbie

Hi, that's me moving over too. had my scan yesterday and everything was great. Unfortunately, can't seem to put the photos on as they're bitmaps and it says they're invalid. Not to worry. Just glad everything is ok and looking forward to relaxing a bit now and enjoying the second tri!


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi girls, sorry feels like i havnt been on in ages! Have been waiting for my new laptop charger to come through the post!

Will change ur dates and add the new girls, congrats on all the scans, the pics are great!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Nessicle

afternoon gals!! how is everyone? I felt great last night and this morning and feel sicky and exhausted again least I'm getting more chances to eat now lol x


----------



## KellyC75

Hello all....:flower: Can I confirm that im Ok to move over to this thread now?

Had my scan this morning & it was wonderfull :cloud9:

My EDD is still the same as my total guesstimate...13th December (although I will have the baby a week or so early, as ive had 2 C.Sections previously)

I did ask the sonographer if she could see the gender, she said she had looked in case we asked, but she couldnt see anything clearly! :dohh:

Good thing I have booked my private gender scan for 29th June...:happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

eurgh! I've just eaten too much dinner - really bloated and uncomfortable and burpy now!!! Lol!! Still gotta find space for strawberrys and cream yet!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Im the same ness and my appetite has finally started to increase! I got used to eating smaller portions then my son so now im left hungry after my meals! Also only feeling/being sick in mornings now :happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

welcome over kelly and congrats on yr scan!


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats kelly! :happydance: mmmm strawberries and creams!!


----------



## mrsbling

Hi Ladies :wave:

Ooooh I could really eat strawberries and cream now yum yum .....instead I will be having an ice lolly! 

How are we all doing? I am hoping the weather stays noce for the weekend....but I am sure that I will be moaning when its too hot at night lol :)

Had my 2nd midwife appointment today so we filled in all of the forms, and got to hear Lo's heartbeat ......which was sooooo sweet - sounded like galloping horses just as everyone said it would :) x


----------



## lozzy21

Iv just got in from work


----------



## DivaSatanica

Think I'm moving over here soon.....


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Officially 13 weeks today and my ms seems to have left today as well!!!:happydance: I hope this is a sign of things to come.:thumbup:


----------



## WILSMUM

well DH was off up the allotment at 7am this morning, DS is away with his Dad for the wkend - I've just had a lie in till half 8 and am now suppose to be cleanign the bathrooms and bedrooms but thought I'd finish my cuppa first and catch up with u guys!

Looking like being another nice day here today although it is actually starting to look a wee bit overcast - didn't think it was meant to start raining till late this evening!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Morning, 

I just had 2 pieces of toast and I'm still hungry. What's that about?? I've never been a breakfast person before!

WILSMUM - I'm meant to be having a quick tidy, then I have a bridal consultation at 11...I should be getting dressed but came on here and facebook first lol!


----------



## CeriB

Morning Ladies!

Am I too early to come over? 12+1 today, had scan last week and all well! Due 17th Dec. And - MS has all but disappeared! WHOOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## cho

Hi ceri b no not too early eveyone is coming over when they feel ready too xx


----------



## KellyC75

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend....:flower:

I usually love, love, love the sun/heat....Which is just as well, as im moving to Australia next yesr!....:happydance:

But at the mo' am finding it a little tough, cant sit out in it for long, makes me feel sick! :cry:

Anyone else finding the heat a problem?...:shrug:


----------



## WILSMUM

Not really the heat but the sun - i can't sit in direct sunlight for too long after about half hour I have to find some shade!!!!

Well thats the bathrooms and bedrooms cleaned - well except monsters but I refuse to pick up his toys and tidy his room again - its a thankless task and seeing as he is 5 I think he's big enough to tidy his own mess!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Normally I'm the first to get burnt in the sun cuz I'm fair but I love the sun! I feel like a vampire now! I like being outside but after 5mins I'm so greatful to get out the heat.


----------



## mrsbling

I normally love the sun and Tan very easily, but suddenly I cant cope with the heat, so we had to buy a car with AC :) 

I have stocked up the freezer with ice cream & ice lollies to be sure I am kept cool ;)


----------



## ducky1502

My freezer is just like an ice lolly shop lol. No food, just ice and ice lollies :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

I want ice cream!!


----------



## DivaSatanica

Thats funny, I too have been eating frozen smoothies and freezies like crazy!


----------



## ducky1502

Anyone hoping for some thunder and lightning?!??!?!?! :) meeeee!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Nooooooooo way Ducky - I'd be under the stairs a quivverin wreck LOL


----------



## Mincholada

good morning/ or better good afternoon from sunny florida :) 13 weeks today and although i still have to wait 9 days til 1st doctors appointment, MS is back today (oh joy!), so i guess all is good!

gotta work 5 PM to 2:30 AM today. how brutal! :( but oh well, it is what it is.

hope y'all have a great weekend!!!


----------



## ducky1502

I hope the rain is gone for tomorrow. We're meant to be going to a country show. Today I have done NOTHING apart from do a little bit of food shopping, didn't get up til lunch time. I put a load of washing in and I just honestly don't know if I have the energy to hang it out! House is such a tip but my house proudness has disappeared completely. Might have something to do with me hating our house and wanting to move asap :( OH must think I'm such a lazy cow. Where's my boost of energy I was promised in 2nd tri?!?!?! :haha:


----------



## cho

haha that what i keep thinking, i looked today in my book and its usually at 16 weeks you get the energy boost, i have become sooooo lazy!!!


----------



## lozzy21

I hate this heat! I had to take my shoes off at work beause my feet had swolen up that bad.


How do you know when your uterus is coming over your pubic bone?


----------



## Mincholada

talking about being lazy, ladies, i'll join the club! haven't touched a thing in the apartment for weeks. OH is the new cleaning guy... but go figure! every day at work i clean up other people's eating habit messes from tabletops and underneath tables (part of being a waitress) and some people leave looooots of mess, and when i get back home, i really don't care if there's a dirty dish or hair in the bathroom floor!

i did hear though, that it gets better especially towards the end of the pregnancy when the "nesting instinct" kicks in! whoop!!! :)


----------



## Nessicle

lol I'm the same girls I'm soo lazy at the moment I just can't be arsed to do anything even showing and doing hair and make up is a bloody chore :haha:

had a really bad headache all day yesterday and still got it slightly today, felt really sick last night as had gone so long without food whilst round at my sisters. If I didnt have stupid coeliac I'd have been able to have some toast or something! Grrr!!! Its really getting me down at the moment cos there's nothing I want to eat except bread!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I dont feel so bad for my total lack of effort on a daily basis :blush: 

I had a breakdown on thurs, had really bad wisdom tooth pain n bangin head - I went in the kitchen to get some paracetemol and I swear I went nowhere near them but glasses that were on the worktop ready to be washed up fell off and smashed all around me...well cue floods of tears and sulkin in the bedroom for an hour! WTH is that about?? lol Hormones are such fun! Would've been less embarassin if MIL n Todds great Aunt werent here :blush:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I am dyin for my ticker to nudge up a box ;)


----------



## Nessicle

aww bless you Nikki :hugs: I had a shitty driving lesson yesterday and my instructor ended up slamming breaks on for me I didnt even realise I was close to this other car! i'm a good learner driver usually and going in for my test on 12 July! I burst in to tears when I got in and was worried the slamming of breaks and tension on the seatbelt hurt bubs so was even more upset lol thank god for my doppler - I found hb and knew bubs was fine x


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> Anyone hoping for some thunder and lightning?!??!?!?! :) meeeee!

Oooh Ducky, where abouts in the midands are you? 

I dont mind the thunder.....but you can keep the lightening lol


----------



## mrsbling

I am the opposite as far as the cleaning goes.....I am (and always have been) a bit obsessive about a clean house, so I have to wait for DH to go out so I can clean (otherwise he shouts!!!!)....... only dusting and sweeping the wooden floors - as I have a robot vacuum for the upstairs rooms.

...But I dont like to see clothes left on beds or floors, and the kitchen surfaces seem to be cleaned everytime anything touches them - but I have some cobwebs shock:) and cant reach them, so am looking online to get a long handled feather duster delivered lol.

Hope this nesting instinct doesnt make it worse? :shrug: or I will be cleaning in my sleep lol


----------



## ducky1502

mrsbling I live in northamptonshire. You midlands too?

Please hold off rain, I would like to be able to walk around a county show without being drenched :)


----------



## ducky1502

nikki-lou25 said:


> I am dyin for my ticker to nudge up a box ;)

me tooooooo!


----------



## WILSMUM

just a quick hello to see how yr all doing and to see what piece of fruit or veg bubs is now I'm 15 weeks!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've slightly swayed from team yellow...lol, by swayed I mean I booked a gender scan LOL!


----------



## Kerrieann

Haha nikki!! Who isnt finding out the sex then? I think alot of us are now! My gender scan is in 1 week 6 days :wohoo: :wohoo: 

How is everyone, ive had such a busy but lovely weekend so havnt been on,hope ur all ok?

Oh yeah me and hubby both felt baby moving the other night, id been getting movement for a week or so but wernt sure if it was bubs or not till the othner night, it felt like baby was doing summersaults!! And was lovely but amazing that dh felt it, he felts little taps on his hand about 5 times!


----------



## ducky1502

Haha Nikki, I knew you would!!!!

My scan is in 2 wks and 5 days but we're having a bit of a 'poor' month and might have to cancel it :( plus OH says I should pay for it because he would happily wait until the 20wk scan. I wish I had it in me to just wait like a normal person but I just WANT to know. I wanna be able to buy a few bits if I want to and not worry about it being gender neutral. I also just wanna see baby again :) haha.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ducky, my hubby was happy to wait til 20 week scan too! However, I hardly saw baby at 12 week scan so I really really want a proper look at my pipling! I know that if I'd have just booked a regular scan I'd have asked the sex anyway lol...I can always say I dont want to know if I get there and changed my mind I suppose.


----------



## ducky1502

I will be doing everything in my power to keep this scan.... I want to know! If my OH really wants to wait until the 20wk scan he doesn't have to come :haha: although I know he wants to know really.

It's amazing the disappointed looks people give you when you say 'yes we're finding out the gender, AND we're finding out early!'.


----------



## ducky1502

I really have no bump at all (I posted a pic in the bump thread) but I still find myself rubbing my tummy, complaining about backache and my tummy hurting. People like my parents just look at me as if I'm an idiot. It's as if because I have NO bump I can't be uncomfortable. I also have extreme exhaustion all the time and today after walking around a county fair all day in the car on the way back I made a comment about how tired I was to which she replied 'but you're young!'. So because I'm young being pregnant doesn't make me tired?!?!?!

Everyone should bugger off, let me complain if I want to and rub my bloat :):haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

oooh yes i get those looks too! I didnt find out with ds and it was a lovely supprise but we need to know this time as if its a girl we will be moving house or doing a loft conversion and if its a boy we will just stay put till baby number 3!!


----------



## lozzy21

I think id have a bit of a bump if i wasent so fat :rofl:

Im shatterd today, been dosing since 6.


----------



## Sherri81

Well, I will be off to the hospital tomorrow morning, Monday, or this morning for all of you over in England! There is no WIFI in the hospital, so I will have no internet access. I will update as soon as I can though. I am hoping to be released Wednesday, as I cannot stand sharing rooms with people. Also, I know exactly how the whole meal situation will go.... Lets see, I am pregnant and lactose intolerant, so here is breakfast, caffinated coffee with cream, toast with real butter, and fruit. Lunch, ham and cheese sandwich, milk, tapioca pudding. Dinner, hot dog, potatoe salad, milk, and coffee with cream, oh, and some ice cream for dessert... because that will be a real treat!!

Ok, so maybe that is an exageration, but seriously, every meal is going to contain milk, even though the tray will say Lactose intolerant on it, and I'm sure there will be at least one meal of pregnancy forbidden foods, even though the tray will also say PREGNANT on it! I'm not even joking; this has happened everytime I have been pregnant in the hospital before.

So wish me luck, and I will see you guys on the flipside!


----------



## hopefully2

:flower:I hear ya sherri, i remember being the exact same when i was in hospital. Every meal had something that you shouldn't have when pregnant..... my husband thought i was making it up until he seen a few of the meals!
Hope you get on ok, looking forward to having you back on here


----------



## cho

i really dont know whether to book a sexing scan, i think i prob could wai till 20 weeks but i am going to be soooo jealous when u all find out at 16 weeks lol.
I think i may book it and see how i feel as i get closer to it i suppose.
money is tight this month dh doesnt mind, but we have a lot to pay out for :shrug:.
How much is everyones sexing scan mines 75 :(


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mines 79 hun, I could wait til 20wks but they're more accurate than hospital as they spend more time checking (well more time than my hossie anyway) They couldn't tell me at 20week scan due to position of the baby (but I think they just couldnt be bothered)


----------



## cho

yer i just worry there going to get it wrong that early??
my friend told me a few of her friends payed at 16 week got told they were having one sex then went for 3d/4d scan and turned out it was the opposite!!
i suppose this could happen at 20 week one too. I am going to book it and see how i feel nearer time x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Thats what I've done hun, I/we might change our mind on finding out but babybond near us gets booked up really fast so I got myself in anyway! 

I found out at 17wks with DD and it was right, but then asked hospital to confirm and they said she didnt see anything while "in that area" so I had another scan LOL! Had more disposable income then though.


----------



## WILSMUM

I had an amnio with DS so found out at 17 weeks that way so knew it was definately right! When I had my 20 wk scan the sonographer asked if we wanted to know the sex and we said well we know already but u can tell us what u think and we'll tell u if yr right!!! Lol!

I looked into private scans here but the only one I found in Carlisle won't do it before the 20wk NHS scan!!!!


----------



## cho

ok ive booked it :) well email booked it so will wait for confirmation booked for 23rd so thats 2 weeks 2 days eek x


----------



## nikki-lou25

I kinda wanna see Pipling anyway coz they were stupidly quick at my 12 week scan. My friend had the same sonographer the other week and she was the same with her!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yay Ducky ur ticker moved!!! :dance:


----------



## cho

i did find out with ds.
Do all us 2nd time mums find it really different this time around?
Everything seems much scarier i have worried so much more x


----------



## WILSMUM

yeah I know what yr saying but then for me I've put it down to us having been trying for so long and having an early MC last year!

Right I'm off to do my 15 wk bump pic - still don't think theres much of one to mind - just looking flabby at th mo!!!!


----------



## cho

15 week wow that sounds good to say cant wait till i am !!!
yer i think its from wanting it sooo bad this time x


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've been more anxious this time, but I bled more than I did with DD and also I said to DH...if (god forbid) something happened to this baby, having Aimee I know exactly what I'd be missin out on because she is my life!


----------



## cho

yer its soo different, with your first i dont think it really hits reality till much later on or even when bubs is born (obviously not all) but yu no what to expect with your second and like you say, you know how much the mean to you.
I am not saying that first time mums dont know what to expect by the way xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

When I was having Aimee, I knew I loved her already...but even now I say to Todd every night when I go to check on her "OMG I can't believe how much I love her" or "wow she is so gorgeous you know? I love her SO much" I knew I'd love her iykwim...but just didn't realise how much!


----------



## cho

yer there is no words to discribe it x


----------



## WILSMUM

and they are at their most gorgeous when they're asleep!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## cho

i just had my results back for the downs screening, its low risk thankfully, what did your summary bit say mine says combined risk cut-off of 1:150 is that ok??


----------



## cho

oh no app its the adjusted you use so 1:29966 thats good i think x


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning ladies how are you all? My gender scan is costing £90 but am getting lots of pics and dvd with that also some 4d images! They do a heartbeat bear too where they record the babys heartbeat onto a teddy so you can give it to baby when they arrive, its £13 and think its a lovely idea so might add that to it too!

Good luck sherri, hope everything goes ok and the foods not too bad! Ewww i hate hospital food :sick:


----------



## cho

ah that sounds cue, were going to have a 4d at 28 weeks anyway so that should be good x


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah it only flashes on to 4d for a little bit but know you cant see much and its more recommended from 24 weeks so think we will book another one for around 28-30 weeks so we can see the face! Although the thought of that freaks me out a little lol! Did you have one with ds> I didnt, we only had the two nhs scans and looks like this time around we are having 3 private ones plus the 2 nhs ones!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I had a 4d scan with Aimee, I loved it - I'll book one this time too!


----------



## cho

with ds i had load of scans at the nhs thik thats why its going to slow this time. plus i payed for 2 sexing scans with ds.
but looks like i will be doing same with this one just a shame we dont get them free :(


----------



## cho

oh no 4d with bradley though x


----------



## ducky1502

My scan is 75 quid for a 30min appt. I just cannot wait until 20wks :) only 2wks 4 days to go rather than 7 if I was waiting for my 20wk scan.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mines 3 weeks today so I'll be 16+1 - Cant wait to see my baby properly. I still feel let down by NHS scan last week.


----------



## cho

sorry bit tmi just been for a wee and when i wiped i hadlike green snot come out sorry no other way of putting it, do you think i could have an infection ??? x


----------



## nikki-lou25

My cm has been a weird colour, yellow-greeny. I know I had an infection a few weeks ago and a course of antibiotics but no change in colour. I was goin to speak to my midwife about it. Maybe it can be normal? I dont know? I thought it was just me so didnt say anything. Some days its creamy to yellow, others its bright


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive had snot like but its clear, havnt seen green before but have had yellow, see what the other girls think as im not sure but could be an infection? They are easily cleared up tho x


----------



## cho

it ws like greeny yello more greeny growse :(


----------



## nikki-lou25

My midwife mentioned having another vaginal swab at 28 weeks just to be sure I have no infection, but I will mention the CM to her.


----------



## ducky1502

I wouldn't worry if I was you. If you get a lot more you should see your doctor, otherwise its probably just one of those amazing pregnancy related joys!


----------



## ducky1502

Oooooh my baby has moved up a box on my ticker :) wahoo!


----------



## cho

yer there is no smell or anything and its only been once


----------



## Nessicle

Charlotte mine varies between greeny and yellowy coloured and it doesnt smell either - just that slight musky smell CM has in pregnancy lol!

Have you girls had much round ligament pain? 

I think that's what the little sharp pains I've been experiencing are?? Some a little sharp pains others are more pronounced but only ever lasts a second or two x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mines not greeny that often, thats why I wonder if it is just one of them things. It wasnt green when diagnosed with infection...infact its been green like twice in 2 weeks...still pretty gross tho :blush: Its yellow or clear most of the time.


----------



## sazhuddy13

hi all i am new to this but i have been reading all your storie for the past few months. I have not posted on here before as i was waiting until my scan. Well i am due 12th december and i am now 13weeks and 1 day.


----------



## Nessicle

yeah mine is clear then dries yellowy most of the time just occasionally it's had a greeny tinge to it x


----------



## Nessicle

congrats and welcome sazhuddy13! :flower:


----------



## sazhuddy13

how do you get all the tickers and that put on your profile i have tried and cannot do it. can someone help me please.


----------



## Kerrieann

welcome and congrats sazhuddy, will add you to our dreamers list! To get one of the tickers ive got just click on it and it should take you to the website its from, then create urs with ur due date then you need to copy and paste the code into ur edit signiture page on here, does that make sense? x


----------



## sazhuddy13

Kerrieann said:


> welcome and congrats sazhuddy, will add you to our dreamers list! To get one of the tickers ive got just click on it and it should take you to the website its from, then create urs with ur due date then you need to copy and paste the code into ur edit signiture page on here, does that make sense? x

yes that does thanks kerrieann and also thanks for adding me onto the list it all seems more real now as i have been following you all for a few months but i just wanted to wait until i had had my 12 week scan.x


----------



## nikki-lou25

You're due same day as me :dance:


----------



## sazhuddy13

nikki-lou25 said:


> You're due same day as me :dance:

hi nikki-lou25 yeah i have noticed that i think it is great to have somewhere to go and speak to others about your pregnancy experience as i never had this with my last 2 children so i am really looking forward to getting to know you all. hope me and you can share our experiences all i will say is that i was over due with my last 2 so no doubt this 1 will be the same lol.xx


----------



## sazhuddy13

i am just really amazed by all of this. if i go on to much on here please just tell me lol.x


----------



## sazhuddy13

hi again but i have done this ticker thing which comes up on the about me page but how do i get it on all my posts that i do?


----------



## Nessicle

its come up hun!


----------



## sazhuddy13

Nessicle said:


> its come up hun!

hi nessicle once i posted that message it come straight up god i now look thick lol.x:haha:


----------



## Nessicle

lol don't worry hun just takes some practice :flower: x


----------



## ducky1502

yay new people :) I love it when more people join! 

Just got back from walking the dog with OH, first time I've been well enough or had the energy to walk him since the day I found out I was pregnant :) was so lovely to see him running around like that (obv he's been walked by OH and not just left unwalked :haha:)


----------



## nikki-lou25

I am soooo tired, I could go to sleep! I always wake up groggy if I have a nap tho


----------



## ducky1502

Bet it's hard work being pregnant with a child already. You must all be saints!


----------



## DivaSatanica

Just want to check if I moved up a ticker box.......

Edit: not today :(


----------



## sammiwry

Woo second tri!


----------



## Nessicle

you had your scan yet Sammi?! x


----------



## sammiwry

I have a posted a quick update in first tri december dreamers just sat waiting at the registry office when I will update properly with pics.


----------



## lozzy21

I go to work and youv gone through 6 pages,

Iv had some snot like CM too


----------



## cho

growse isnt it, none since though, i feel sick now just cooked dh and lo dinner and i am hot and feel sick from the smell of sausage eugh !!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I have no idea what to cook tonight...my appetite seems to have gone on holiday again!


----------



## cho

i am really struggling to eat i cant stand so many foods, i cant eat grease whatsoever, anything fatty.

the smell of all meat makes me heave so it may seem a good idea to cook something meatwise but by the time i have cooked it i dont want it.
I use to love pizza, cant stand that now!!!!
grr this is a problem every night i cook them dinner then i dont know what to have and i end up with something like spaghetti on toast again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
God hormones.
oh also i thought i will do a jacket potatoe and then was washing it and i realised it had a tiny bit of black on it and then i couldn have it, i just get put of sooo quick.
I am not enjoying food at all, i feel like im forcing myself all the time!!! never been a problem before trust me lol!
Sorry about the rant, any ideas???


----------



## lozzy21

Were having Fajitas, OH's cooking. He dosent know that yet though :rofl:


How do you know when your cirvix is coming over your pubic bone??


----------



## sammiwry

Everyone meet pebble:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/pebble.jpg

Not a very good picture as just as I was about to walk out the door to go to my scan I brought up the water I'd drunk and pebble didnt want to play ball. :(

My dates havent changed, Im still due 17th Dec.
Pebble had a heart rate of 162 which according to old wives tales suggests a girl (goes with my gut feeling when I first found out!)
Had a risk factor of 1 in 4269 which is almost triple the background risk.


----------



## cho

ahh glad all went well hun xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Thats a great pic sam.


----------



## nikki-lou25

hello pebble!! 

Glad all went well hun :hugs: Lovely pic of pebble!


----------



## Kerrieann

Lovely pic sammi and welcome over!! :wohoo:

C im the same, i sruggle every day on what to eat and cook but managed to make and eat shepphards pie tonight with peas and carrots, it was delish! As long as you are eating something it doesnt matter too much what it is, as with the grease/fat thing thats good as you wont put on much weight! With ds i loved pizza, burgers, bacon sarnies- everyhting lol! And gained 3 and a half stone! :haha:


----------



## cho

i still have not decided what to eat, i had some soup at lunch, i will have something but i dont know what yet.
I hope i dont put on loads withn this one i gained 4 stone with ds.
I have lost 9lbs with this one without any ms soo shows how much i have gone of crap lol x


----------



## Kerrieann

Haha! Ive lost 7lb's but know it wont stay thatway for long lol but think coz i know from the 1st time i wont let myself put on that much again!!


----------



## cho

hows your bump kerri, mines def not as big as i thought it would be thankfully.
i showed really early with ds and expected then to be massive with this one.
Im hardly small either though lol!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Im fairly big, alot of it is still bloat but have a nice bump in the morns when i get up now too! Its just in the evening i look around 5 months pregnant!! I didnt show till late with ds i was very slim tho so think thst might have been why?!


----------



## xkirstyx

omg im soooooo tired all i do is sleep! so glad jack likes having naps just now so we just sleep together! i feel so groggy when i wakeup aswell though! so not easy having a baby and being preg! i cant wait to get my energy back!!!!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

haha i have a lovely bump when i wake up in the morning aswell then wen i pee it turns into flab again haha


----------



## mrsbling

OMG I only posted on here last night, and you have moved forward 6 pages lol.

I want a gender scan now too!!! DH said we can go for one next weekend, but I wanted to wait until the 20 week NHS scan, as if I am not happy with that I will book a private anomoly scan anyway......or if they cant tell gender at 20 week scan due to position etc - I was going to have a private one anyway. Babybond are only charging £59 for the gender scan if you have the NT scan with them.....well thats what our sonographer told us :)

....question is.....can i wait 4 weeks? hmmmmm ......I am convinced its going to be a girl :) but DH is hoping its a boy lol


----------



## KellyC75

Evening girls....:flower:

We took our Boys to Chessington theme park today, had a lovely day & I was really pleased that I didnt get tired out, but I was getting lots of 'tightenings' anyone else get this?....:shrug:


----------



## vetmom

Busy ladies! I can't remember who had the green cm now, that was pages ago, but I was wondering if you guys had a health line that you can call in the UK? We have Healthlinks here in Canada where you can call and speak to a nurse about things like that. They're always able to tell you if it's normal or if it's worth going to the doc. 

A couple of days ago, I couldn't believe that people were out shopping for prams/strollers already, but just yesterday I found the stroller of my dreams! Who knew it could be so exciting! Now all I have to do is convince DH that we NEED it.


----------



## vetmom

Moved up a box!!! This ticker-thing sure is random...


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Everyone meet pebble:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/pebble.jpg
> 
> Not a very good picture as just as I was about to walk out the door to go to my scan I brought up the water I'd drunk and pebble didnt want to play ball. :(
> 
> My dates havent changed, Im still due 17th Dec.
> Pebble had a heart rate of 162 which according to old wives tales suggests a girl (goes with my gut feeling when I first found out!)
> Had a risk factor of 1 in 4269 which is almost triple the background risk.

great pic though sammi glad all is well with pebble! What's that test you had? Didn't do anything like that at mine which I'm surprised at given that my aunt has severe downs which I'd put in my notes x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oooh my maternity jeans arrived, cant believe they were delivered after 9pm though. 

WOW they are comfy!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Are they the littlewoods ones nikki? I was going to order some! Dunno y I didn't lol. Lovely scan pic sammi :) glad pebble is healthy.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yeah but didnt realise they're all 33" leg :haha: Mum in Laws gonna take them up for me lol. Can't complain for 7.99 tho


----------



## lozzy21

Maternity jeans depress me


----------



## nikki-lou25

Why Lozzy?


----------



## lozzy21

cos i cant find any in the shops to fit me


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Everyone meet pebble:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/pebble.jpg
> 
> Not a very good picture as just as I was about to walk out the door to go to my scan I brought up the water I'd drunk and pebble didnt want to play ball. :(
> 
> My dates havent changed, Im still due 17th Dec.
> Pebble had a heart rate of 162 which according to old wives tales suggests a girl (goes with my gut feeling when I first found out!)
> Had a risk factor of 1 in 4269 which is almost triple the background risk.
> 
> great pic though sammi glad all is well with pebble! What's that test you had? Didn't do anything like that at mine which I'm surprised at given that my aunt has severe downs which I'd put in my notes xClick to expand...

when I had my blood taken at my booking in appointment one
of the virals was to test for downs as apparantly they can detect small traces of it in your blood. She did explain how at the time but I can't remember the precise wording she used. So they then combined that blood test with the measurement taken today.


----------



## Mincholada

aaaargh... i'm about to explode! OH (or maybe FOB soon!?) called me at 4:37 PM, telling me he may need a ride, as his ignition won't turn. i gotta be at work at 6:00 PM, all my work clothes still in the dryer, i had just ordered a pizza for delivery and as he's 30 minutes away in normal traffic (down in miami) from the apartment and 45min from my work and it's rush hour right now, i told him it is impossible for me to drive down and get him. i can't be late to work and can't risk this job! (...come on, i'm pregnant! nobody is gonna hire me right now and who the f*** (SORRYY!!!) is gonna pay my bills? certainly not him in his financial situation...)

anyways, he hung up on me, right after i told him, i won't be able to come. than sending me mean messages as i'm trying to explain to him why. my employer just fired somebody last week for being super late and a couple of weeks ago, as i was on my way to work and he called that he needed a jump start, i turned right back around, helping him, making me 20min late. so it's not like, i'm not wanting to help him. i simply can't today and i'm sure if he would think a little harder, he would find another way to get home.

grrrrr.... i wonder if that's a monday problem with him!? two weeks ago monday we had a major scenario which has still not been resolved. we kinda took a break from there and he's been sleeping on the couch since then. told him back then to come up with a plan of how he thinks, he wants to be able to be there for me and LO, because with the financial situation he is in right now, i'm better off by myself and i made that clear to him.

AAAAAAAAH! sorry for the rant, but this is getting quite tough on me. can't talk to my parents or friends in germany about it and down here in SoFlo i only have one real friend and i hardly see her due to mine and her work schedules.

why do men always have to be soooo difficult???


----------



## mayb_baby

13 weeks I stay mostly in first tri I feel sooo lost :( 1st, 2nd I don't know where I belong :Ccry: lol xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

Mincholada- Awwwh :hugs: sorry for your FOB not being understanding, he should be more considerate as your job is on the line. But men don't listen xxx


----------



## Sherri81

Well today has been the stressful day from hell... How am I able to go on the internet when the hospital doesn't have wifi? I'm not in the hospital! I took a 300km round trip just to end up back at home!

So I show up at 12 as per my orders, and am told to check in on floor 2. I get to floor 2 and am told that they've given my bed away to someone else, so my only options are to stay in the emergency room all today and tonight and most of tomorrow, or go to their hostel. Ummmm, neither of those work thank you! I don't know about everyone else's hospital ER's but this one is loud, busy and full of screaming drunks and crackheads. No way am I going to be there for 36 hours with no privacy and no way to sleep! So nope, not doing that.

How about the hostel.... Um, they're going to make me pay, there is no contact with medical professionals (which was why I was getting checked in today because I had tons of consults and medicine change overs), there is nofood service, and anytime I want to come for a consult or get my Jew meds, I have to walk a block to the hospital! I'm on bedrest! I'm not allowed to walk that much! Plus my hubby was going back home with our vehicle so there would be NO access to food!

WTF? I was sooo stressed! They can't just let me drive all this way then basically tell me to screw off. I was ready yo cancel my surgery when I decided just to see the anesthetist for the hell of it. Turns out she doesn't want to do an epidural on me anyways because I'm on heparin and aspirin so my chance of becoming permanently paralyzed from the waist down are about 75%! Not chances I want to take. So she wants to know why she can't put me under general or just a sedation with a local freezing. She tries to call my dr. No answer. She talks to another dr, who I've seen and DON'T trust, and that dr says no to sedation, as the surgery can take 45-60 mins, and they can't sedate me for that long. So no sedation and no epidural, but my dr has previously said no general. Plus, this new dr said I must stop ALL thinners today, meaning no 12 hour heparin, which was the only way I had agreed to the surgery in the first place. So surgery was going to get cancelled, when finally the anesthetist got through to MY dr.

They are putting me under general. My dr jst always does spinal, but, since the risk is too high, general it is. The baby will be fine they have assured me. Because I'm not getting the spinal my dr said yo do my normal injection and aspirin. I was told I could go home, and I have to be back at 830am tomorrow, where they will immediately check the baby by ultrasond, and they will put me on iv so I don't get dehydrated and start contracting. I'll go under at 1230, and after recovery they have GUARANTEED me there will be a real bed in a real ward for me.

So I am home for the bight. What a shitstorm today has been!


----------



## Sherri81

It appears as though my itouch has corrected some of my speech. The one word is supposed to be new, not Jew. And the yo's are actually to. Sorry.


----------



## vetmom

Wow, Sherri, that does not sound like fun. I'm glad that you can stand up for yourself because it sounds like it would be pretty easy to just get pushed around at that hospital. 
Hope tomorrow goes smoother for you, you should be ablee to relax and concentrate on the baby and not have all of this unnecessary stress. It sucks that we can't treat ourselves to a big glass of wine at the end of a stressful day, eh?


----------



## lozzy21

I still cant find babys heart beat with the doppler :(


----------



## KellyC75

Good morning all....:flower:

I am managing to stay up past 10pm now....:happydance::happydance:

Hope you are all Ok, sorry to read about some of the stresses you guys are going through...:nope:


----------



## ducky1502

Don't worry lozzy, I've read that babies can always lie in awkward places or when the midwife does it for the first time you'll be able to copy her and find it yourself next time. When I find it it only lasts a few seconds n then he's moved again!! Hope everyone is ok today. Such miserable weather in the uk. I'm actually still lying in bed lol, lovely!


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> when I had my blood taken at my booking in appointment one
> of the virals was to test for downs as apparantly they can detect small traces of it in your blood. She did explain how at the time but I can't remember the precise wording she used. So they then combined that blood test with the measurement taken today.

Ah I see chick - I had my bloods done at 10 weeks but midwife said they do the downs test at 15 week appt here. I dont think at my scan last week they even looked at fluid under baby's neck, sure they know what they're doing though hey perhaps it all looked normal which is why she didnt mention anything so guess no point worrying lol xx


----------



## Nessicle

Sherri that sucks hun! I think I may have missed something though - how come you have to have a procedure done? x


----------



## cho

they di my downs test at 12 weeks scan :shrug: x


----------



## billylid

Yeah I had my bloods done at 11 weeks for the downs test and then at 12 weeks I had the ultrasound done for downs.


----------



## cho

they did mine both the same day the scan and bloods x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Sherri - I hope things go smoother for you tomorrow. I'm sorry, I must've missed why you're in there!


----------



## Nessicle

I wonder why nothing was mentioned for me then....perhaps they don't do it in Leeds :shrug:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've got the option of downs screening bloods at 16 weeks, but they dont do the scan here. 
Ness - My midwife told me about triple test (bloods) and gave me a leaflet at booking. However, a low risk result doesnt guarantee you won't have a downs baby (not YOU but people in general) so maybe some areas dont do it anymore??


----------



## Nessicle

yeah that's what I've been offered Nikki so perhaps you're right that some areas don't do it as routine as they can't guarantee that the baby won't have downs, I've got a blood test at 15 weeks for that test where they calculate your risk x


----------



## nikki-lou25

I don't know whether to have bloods this time or not tbh. I cant see me havin an amnio or CVS so I don't know if I'll do the bloods. Altho nice to ave reassurance in a number I s'pose. With Aimee I was 1:9400 or something like that.


----------



## Nessicle

ooh thats a great low risk isnt it! 

I'm gonna have the test anyway but whatever my risk I won't have amnio or CVS because it won't make a difference I'll still love bubs, I think just knowing my risk factor 'prepares' me just in case if that makes sense?x


----------



## Sherri81

I'm getting a cervical cerclage placed. Heading out any minute and I'm so hungry I'm gonna bite someone!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hope it all goes well hun :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Ah right good luck Sherri hope it goes well x


----------



## WILSMUM

They aren't quite trained up to do the nuchal scan here so Ihad the option of having it done privately or just having the bloods at 16 weeks - I went for the later option seeing as we don't really have the £150 for the private scan!!
I think eventually everywhere will do the scan and blood test combined option as it gives you a better risk factor.
I had the bloods done with DS and had a 1:250 risk which made me high so I decided to have the amnio with him as I had to know for definate and if I come back high risk again this time I'll be having the amnio again.


----------



## Nessicle

What's the amnio like? Does it hurt?x


----------



## ducky1502

I wasn't told what my chances were of having a downs baby. All I got was a letter saying 'we are pleased to inform you that you are low risk'.


----------



## till bob

hi can i come over now iv had my 12 week scan today it was amazin bubs was wavin and had its hands on its head wudnt sit still so pic not amazin and iv had to take it on my fone dates r still relatively the same so thats good the pic is frontal view cause she cudnt get it to turn around lol xx let me know wat u think x
 



Attached Files:







Photo058M.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mrsbling

Nessicle said:


> I wonder why nothing was mentioned for me then....perhaps they don't do it in Leeds :shrug:

They dont do the NT scans here in the midlands either - so we paid for a private NT scan at 12 weeks, due to my age (spring chicken :rofl: ) x


----------



## ducky1502

mrsbling my hospital (in the midlands) did NT scans. I guess every hospital is different.


----------



## cho

till bob said:


> hi can i come over now iv had my 12 week scan today it was amazin bubs was wavin and had its hands on its head wudnt sit still so pic not amazin and iv had to take it on my fone dates r still relatively the same so thats good the pic is frontal view cause she cudnt get it to turn around lol xx let me know wat u think x

Glad all went well hun :happydance: xxx


----------



## till bob

out of curiousity wat did ur baby measure at ur 12 week scan xx


----------



## KellyC75

till bob said:


> out of curiousity wat did ur baby measure at ur 12 week scan xx

9.5cm....:baby: (unless im reading the wrong part!)

What did your baby measure?


----------



## till bob

54 mm which is 5.4 cm i think was urs exactly 12 weeks x


----------



## KellyC75

till bob said:


> 54 mm which is 5.4 cm i think was urs exactly 12 weeks x

Just went & had a look on my scan pic & some say 6.7cm & others say 8.3cm....I have no idea where I got 9.5cm from :haha::haha:

The scan was at 12 weeks 5 days


----------



## KellyC75

I have posted another thread about the nub of my baby on my scan picture

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...0-any-nub-guesses-please-0-a.html#post5688495

Please take a look & take a guess, if you have a minute....:flower:


----------



## till bob

haha cool thanks for that im 12 weeks and 1 day so that shud be about rite just wanted to make sure im on the rite track xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Mine measured 55mm! At 12+1 xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

They didnt write on my report measurements. They did with Aimee last time. God that sonographer was a miserable bitch!!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> when I had my blood taken at my booking in appointment one
> of the virals was to test for downs as apparantly they can detect small traces of it in your blood. She did explain how at the time but I can't remember the precise wording she used. So they then combined that blood test with the measurement taken today.
> 
> Ah I see chick - I had my bloods done at 10 weeks but midwife said they do the downs test at 15 week appt here. I dont think at my scan last week they even looked at fluid under baby's neck, sure they know what they're doing though hey perhaps it all looked normal which is why she didnt mention anything so guess no point worrying lol xxClick to expand...

Maybe, but I'd of thought they'd of still given you a risk rating based on the measurement :S how confusing and puzzling. Makes me really think that it should be the same thing done at every hospital.


----------



## sammiwry

Pebble measured 59.1mm at 12 weeks 3 days


----------



## lozzy21

Early night for me.

Some one at work said im starting to get a bump, well my belly if looking more like a bump than flab :rofl:


----------



## billylid

My bean measured right on 60mm and I was dated at 12+4 :) (we went in right on 12 weeks)


----------



## cho

mine measured 62.0 mm at 12+6 x


----------



## Nessicle

morning gals! 

Can't remember what my bubs measured but my scan was 11+6 and I measured 11+4 which is the same as when I went for my 7+6 scan they put me at 7+4 so wasn't worried as it seems perfectly bang on. They just said no point changing my dates for the sake of 2 days. 

I checked my notes and there was no mention of a heartrate it just said "Fetal heartbeat: pulsations detected" and that's it. She took some measurements after showing us bubs and all the different body parts and that's it. I'm not going to worry though because if something didnt look right she'd have said I'm sure. 

till bob aww your bubs was looking right at you too! Glad all went well!! 

Has anyone noticed they've had some dull mild cramps around week 12/13?? xx


----------



## cho

i get them whenever a period would be due lol, im debating whether do put my 14 week bump pic up, but cant take a brill pick as dh aint here and all our mirrors are up high lol so i have had to stand on a bench lmao!!!


----------



## Nessicle

lol go steady on that bench then! Go for it though show a piccie!! 

I don't get cramps that often now but have started getting round ligament pain - the short sharp pains now and then but today I've got some cramping but sure it's just my uterus growing! 

My period would have been due last week so doesnt coincide with that for me


----------



## cho

I will put them in the bump pic thread.
I have round lig pain its horid ay. 
Hmmm all these joys of being pregnant lol x


----------



## Nessicle

lol I had quite a bit yesterday but mostly just the mild cramps today perhaps bubs is having a growth spurt!


----------



## cho

maybe i think they grow really quick now dont they.
Bubs movements are getting a lot stronger now, used to be flutters but now i get pokes, just cant wait for some kicks lol x


----------



## Kerrieann

I cant wait for the kicks too and when you can see their foot/elbow moving around ur tummy, the wierdest but most lovely thing ever!

Lovely bump pics C gunna do mine later!


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I think they have a growth spurt around now, still getting the cramps - still unnerves me when I get them lol 

Aww you're so lucky wish I could feel bubs! I've felt like a little tiny pop here and there but then I just nah way too early for first baby, probably just wind lol. I'm very in tune with my body though so hoping I start to feel flutters soon! x


----------



## cho

Haha yer i get in the bath and hope im going to see it move but nope!!!! too early cant believe im 14 weeks already sooo crazy.
Ness your be fine hun, trust me when you start feeling movements you will be at rest as u no babs is fine, just hard at the mo!
Can ur dh feel bubs kerri, dh never gets there in time as soon as i speak and say "quick come here" it freezes lmao.
bubs is in a pattern already dont feel much in morning it must sleep but afernoon it starts doing some twirls lmao.
but it usually wiggles when i relax xx


----------



## Kerrieann

My movements are always when i sit down to watch tv in the evenings so when i relax! Dh felt baby the other day he said it was like his hand was being tapped really lightly iykwim? But i feel baby moving around and prodding me :happydance:


----------



## cho

I am sure bubs just doesnt want his daddy to know he is moving around, stubborn already lol x


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Charlotte yeah I think defo once I feel bubs moving I'll be reassured every day (until it doesnt move then I'll be panicking :haha:) x


----------



## Nessicle

aw it must be the best feeling ever girls!! It was amazing enough seeing bubs wiggling around at the scan - Mark didnt expect that he thought it would just lay there still ha ha bless him x


----------



## cho

yer exactly lol it wont stop, prob not till they leave home now x


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> aw it must be the best feeling ever girls!! It was amazing enough seeing bubs wiggling around at the scan - Mark didnt expect that he thought it would just lay there still ha ha bless him x

yer its amazing technology really, sure even the scan i had with brad wasnt as good as the oe i had with this one, i was shoched how much i saw for 12 weeks x


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha wriggling during the night keeping mommy awake? lol 

I know everyone has commented how clear my scan piccie is, it really is amazing I even saw a little hand wave across the screen :cloud9: x


----------



## sazhuddy13

Morning all i feel great today just had my hair cut and coloured thank god as i have been waiting to get past 12 weeks to get it done so i feel a bit more human now. i cannot believe some of you are feeling your baby move already i cannot wait to feel mine.x


----------



## ducky1502

I can't wait to feel baby too. I guess I will do in a month or so, feels like forever though!


----------



## Nessicle

time just slows down when you're pregnant and waiting for scans and stuff lol x


----------



## sazhuddy13

ducky1502 said:


> I can't wait to feel baby too. I guess I will do in a month or so, feels like forever though!

i am sure with my other 2 it was about 16 weeks so hopefully this 1 will be the same but then again they do say the more children you have the earlier you will feel the baby move.


----------



## cho

I was early with ds anyway 14 weeks i felt flutters, but this one was real early x


----------



## sazhuddy13

i think these weeks have gone quite quick. i really cannot wait to have this baby so hope it carreis on going quick.


----------



## sazhuddy13

c.holdway said:


> I was early with ds anyway 14 weeks i felt flutters, but this one was real early x

god yeah you have felt them early.


----------



## Kerrieann

I have just fallen in love with another pram!! I was set on getting a stokke explory but being £829 would take me a few months to save but was going to do it and took my sis to mothercare as shes due in a couple of days and hasnt got her hospital bag ready yet(!!!!) and while i was there i saw a pink bugaboo bee, its so cute and you can get a little newborn cocoon perfect for winter to match whatever colour you pick! I love the pink but they do lopts of colours, kinda wanting a girl so i can get this pushchair! And bonus its half the price of the stokke explory so hubbys happy! Lol :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

wowzers Kerrie Anne that is well expensive lady! 

I've seen one in Boots for £175 it's a Graco one 

https://www.boots.com/en/Graco-Mosaic-One-Travel-System-air_861934/

or I quite like this one too

https://www.boots.com/en/Petite-Star-City-Bug-Travel-System-Yellow-Grey_922734/


----------



## Kerrieann

I know :blush: I love the petite star one thats well cute!:thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I like that one too - I like the colours and although it cheaper it doesnt look as cheap as the graco one if that makes sense? OH likes the petite star too.

Girls I've had so much cramping today.....it's not severe but it's aching, it's nothing to worry about is it?


----------



## Kerrieann

No hunny dont worry your at the stage where baby starts to grow a lot more quickly now, theres so many different things going o inside and moving around to make room for ur growing uterus that its normal to get aches and pains, id only worry if its really severe pain :hugs:

Yeah i defprefer that one too :happydance:


----------



## mayb_baby

Anyone not had a scan yet or has it next week? mines on Monday I can&#8217;t wait!! Nervous but so excited :)
I just pray and f&#8217;xd bubs is strong and healthy xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> No hunny dont worry your at the stage where baby starts to grow a lot more quickly now, theres so many different things going o inside and moving around to make room for ur growing uterus that its normal to get aches and pains, id only worry if its really severe pain :hugs:
> 
> Yeah i defprefer that one too :happydance:

:flower: thank you chick defo not severe pain or bad enough to warrant painkillers so I'll stop worrying, I promise :winkwink:

Think we'll go for that one for sure then :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

mayb_baby said:


> Anyone not had a scan yet or has it next week? mines on Monday I cant wait!! Nervous but so excited :)
> I just pray and fxd bubs is strong and healthy xxxx

oooh how exciting!! I bet you can't wait! It'll fly the next few days it did for me anyway xx


----------



## mayb_baby

Nessicle said:


> Girls I've had so much cramping today.....it's not severe but it's aching, it's nothing to worry about is it?

I had it yesterday I was going in for my A Level English exam and I had a cramp it nearly tumbled me as I wasn't expecting it in my lower abdomen then it cramped for a while last night but it stopped today.

My discharge is consistent and really watery I know its TMI but that has me worried its clear on tissue but stains yellowish.:blush:


----------



## Kerrieann

maybbaby mines exactly the same, its never coloured on the tissue but is on me knicks! :haha: its normal and i know alot of the girls on here get it, good luck for ur scan on monday, ive got everything crossed for you and like ness said it will fly by!!

Im meant to be packing as going away friday but cant be bothered to iron 3 peoples worth of clothes and pack, too much effort at the moment lol


----------



## cho

ah i like the silver cross 3d pushchair think im gonna get that in pistacchio(sp?)

I am so peed off, ds b'day friday and we were going to my aunts doing a little party there, but cos its suppose to rain we have cancelled and dont know what the hell to do, then everyone wants to take over grrrr !!!


----------



## cho

that city bugs really cute ness lol xx


----------



## Kerrieann

just posted a "bump" pic! 
Oh how gutting you have had to cancel! What are your other options? It my ds's 3rd bday in 2 months and need to0 plan summin but dont know what yet!


----------



## cho

well, we thought maybe take the kids to playzone but by the time you have paid out for food ect, then were thinking maybe cancel all together and just us 3 go off to longleat or monkey world something outragous lol x


----------



## Kerrieann

We have a monkey business we were thinking of going to or might go zoo and if anyone else wants to come then theycan but have to pay!


----------



## cho

its all going to depend on rain so i think were just do something just us 3 and we can decide on day then were not letting anyone down x


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> What's the amnio like? Does it hurt?x

It doesn't really hurt - just uncomfortable and not terribley pleasant having this really long needle stuck through yr belly towards yr unborn baby!
Afterwards u have to drink lots of water to replenish the amniotic fluid they take and also have to rest completely for about 3 days after!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah thats a good idea! I think at this age they wont miss not having any parties just yetm more so next year i think so going to make the most of a quite one ourselves too!


----------



## WILSMUM

till bob said:


> 54 mm which is 5.4 cm i think was urs exactly 12 weeks x

mine was 55.7mm at 12+1


----------



## Kerrieann

I just read that this week the baby's taste buds have developed so now he/she can taste what we are eating!!! Amazing,hope baby doesnt mind the spicy duck i ate last nite :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

c.holdway said:


> well, we thought maybe take the kids to playzone but by the time you have paid out for food ect, then were thinking maybe cancel all together and just us 3 go off to longleat or monkey world something outragous lol x

how about legoland?


----------



## Nessicle

mayb_baby said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Girls I've had so much cramping today.....it's not severe but it's aching, it's nothing to worry about is it?
> 
> I had it yesterday I was going in for my A Level English exam and I had a cramp it nearly tumbled me as I wasn't expecting it in my lower abdomen then it cramped for a while last night but it stopped today.
> 
> My discharge is consistent and really watery I know its TMI but that has me worried its clear on tissue but stains yellowish.:blush:Click to expand...

yeah that's what I'm like - it seems to have calmed a bit now phew! Does this worrying ever stop or is this preparing us for life :haha: 

My discharge is exactly the same, I go through tons of panty liners because my knickers end up stained constantly if not lol x


----------



## Nessicle

that sucks Charlotte! How come the weather has to ruin everything over here! Saturday is supposed to be nice can you rearrange to then?x


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> What's the amnio like? Does it hurt?x
> 
> It doesn't really hurt - just uncomfortable and not terribley pleasant having this really long needle stuck through yr belly towards yr unborn baby!
> Afterwards u have to drink lots of water to replenish the amniotic fluid they take and also have to rest completely for about 3 days after!!!Click to expand...

I know they use ultrasound to guide the needle now don't they? That's quite comforting the doc told me they had to just stick it in blindly years ago - how awful! x


----------



## cho

Im playing it by ear as of now!!! lol
legoland i will be oo jealous taking him there and not being able to go on anything hence sticking to animals lol x


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha take him next year when you can go on stuff :haha: x


----------



## cho

yer def i will be making up next summer i will be hitting every attraction we always go somewhere like that at elast once a year and this year it will be zilch :(


----------



## WILSMUM

sorry girls with my random posts - just been catching up and posting replies to things as I read!!!!

My DS had his first "proper" party this year for his 5th birthday - he wasn't really bothered or even noticed before so don't worry too much a nice day out somewhere special will be great and I'm sure he'll just enjoying spending time with Mummy & Daddy and being spoilt and the centre of attention!!!!!

I've been feeling bubs move since about 14 wks - DH has felt it too quite a few times now - he tends to poke my belly to get bubs to move when I'm sat watching tv or in bed when I've just woken up so he can feel him/her!!!!

Just when I think I've decided what pushchair I want I see another one!!! To start with quite fancised the Petit Star Zia, then decided I prefered the Hauck Manhattan, then saw Mothercare do one similar which looks steardier called the Mothercare Spin and then decided on the Quinny Buzz with carrycot and then when showing DH that online we saw the Quinny Speedi so think that might b winning at the moment!!! We're gonna start looking properl after 20 wk scan - DH's daughters r coming up last week of July so he wants to involve them so we're gonna go looking at pushchairs when they come up so they can test drive them and give us their opinions!!!!

WooHoo! My 1st pair of maternity trousers have just arrived!! Think they'll prob just fall straight off mind seeing as my bump is pretty non-existent!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha: We are going to butlins on friday till monday and im sooo jealous that i cant go on all the water slides or fairground rides, me thinks ill be spending a lot of time on me own! :cry: oh well lol


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> What's the amnio like? Does it hurt?x
> 
> It doesn't really hurt - just uncomfortable and not terribley pleasant having this really long needle stuck through yr belly towards yr unborn baby!
> Afterwards u have to drink lots of water to replenish the amniotic fluid they take and also have to rest completely for about 3 days after!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know they use ultrasound to guide the needle now don't they? That's quite comforting the doc told me they had to just stick it in blindly years ago - how awful! xClick to expand...

 Yeah when I had it with DS 5/6 years ago they used US to guide which meant I got another pic of him!!!


----------



## Nessicle

take a good book Kerrieann!! Use as it chance to relax :) 

Wilsmum - bloomin' heck all those puschair names :haha: I've looked on Boots website and that's about it lol I haven't got the first clue about stuff I'm gonna need bub I'm one of four so sure mum will help me along with you guys of course :flower: 

x


----------



## WILSMUM

c.holdway said:


> Im playing it by ear as of now!!! lol
> legoland i will be oo jealous taking him there and not being able to go on anything hence sticking to animals lol x

surely u'd b able to go on the little rides with him just not the big scarey rollercoatsers!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> take a good book Kerrieann!! Use as it chance to relax :)
> 
> Wilsmum - bloomin' heck all those puschair names :haha: I've looked on Boots website and that's about it lol I haven't got the first clue about stuff I'm gonna need bub I'm one of four so sure mum will help me along with you guys of course :flower:
> 
> x

Theres usually lists of the basics u need in pregnancy books etc - I think theres something in my NHS book MW gave me!
I've not got much left from DS as I was adament I wasn't having anymore!!!
I've still got his cotbed so will reuse that with a new matterese but will be getting a moses basket for bubs to start with! Have seen a baby bath in mothercare that I'm gonna get! My Mum has said she'll get the moses basket, stand & bedding for us and will give us some money towards the pushchair! I'm sure my Dad'll help with some of the other little bits as well and I expect DHs parents and Nan'll at least give us some vouchers to help as well athough DH already as 3 kids of his own and his brother has 3 as well so am not o****ing on help from them!!


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> I just read that this week the baby's taste buds have developed so now he/she can taste what we are eating!!! Amazing,hope baby doesnt mind the spicy duck i ate last nite :haha:


:haha::haha:

Im pretty sure mine will be enjoying the Mars bars!....:haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

I ordered some maternity trousers from next the other day well they arrived today - tried them on and the right leg is about 2 inches shorter than the left!! Took me about 5 mins to work out that it was actually the trousers and not my legs mind!!!!
I'm really annoyed!!!


----------



## Nessicle

found a great site today girls! Ordered a photo frame for my scan piccie!

https://www.mumstuff.co.uk/


----------



## lozzy21

I thought i felt a few flutters the other night but none since,

Felt like gas bubbles but in the wrong place for gas.


----------



## till bob

Nessicle said:


> found a great site today girls! Ordered a photo frame for my scan piccie!
> 
> https://www.mumstuff.co.uk/

cool ness my friend brought me 1 a week before my scan as a little prezzie so i put is straight in and its on my window sill as we speak so i can c him everyday keep sayin him cause in convinced its a boy xx


----------



## till bob

cant believe its only been a few hours since i popped on and theres so many pages to read lol well im keepin my pushchair i had with tilly cause i absolutely love it i had a proper pram which is black and white which wud suit either boy or girl and its so gorgeous i cant wait to get it out so many ppl used to stop me in the street and say i love ur pram so lookin forward to that again lol has anyone tried kiddicare.com thats good for baby things thats where i had my pram from 2 xxx


----------



## Nessicle

awww I'm gonna put mine on the fireplace :D so I can see bubs everyday! 

I've been convinced since day one I'm having a boy but since the scan I just don't know now! x


----------



## cho

i recon i will have another boy, i have 3 brothers, dh is all boys in his family and i already have a boy, i just think def blue for me!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

I come from practically all female stock lol so what's betting this is a little princess...?! he he x


----------



## cho

Ahh i will be so happy with either although be easier with a boy as they will have to share at the mo, well will be in with me first, but if its a girl were going to have to move or do something!!!


----------



## till bob

snap we r gona have to move if it is a boy as only got 2 bedrooms but like u say not straight away as be in with us for a while im not botheres wats so ever tho long as bubs if happy and healthy x


----------



## cho

God now i cant decide on buggies!!!!!

i have just looked at a graco for a girl its delish

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...tdisplayA_54_10751_-1_14051_90623_10001_14051 

How cute for a girl, they do it in a grey for boy too quite cute, oh i dont know, hey just realised i have ages yet lmao x


----------



## till bob

ah that is dead cute i was spoilt for choice wen i brought mine 2 x


----------



## cho

cute isnt it i thought it was a lovely colour, just need a girl to go in that one lol, anyone thought about the nursery(my bedroom lol) i love the gingerbread man set in mamas and papas omg its sooo cute xx


----------



## till bob

iv seen a safari one which is dead cute cause its got a lion on it called lenny a hippo called harry and a tiger called tilly and my little girls called tilly so thought that wud be cute xx


----------



## cho

ahh thats cute xx


----------



## till bob

c.holdway said:


> cute isnt it i thought it was a lovely colour, just need a girl to go in that one lol, anyone thought about the nursery(my bedroom lol) i love the gingerbread man set in mamas and papas omg its sooo cute xx

iv got a feelin urs will be a girl r u findin out x


----------



## cho

yer at 20 week scan, i have booked one at 16 week but i dont think i am going to bother.
I cant see me having a girl :shrug: x


----------



## hopefully2

Have any of you looked at double buggies for toddler and baby. My little one will be 2yrs 4mths when baby arrives so reckon i'll need one but don't want to spend a fortune.


----------



## cho

what about a buggy board x


----------



## till bob

buggy boards r fab honestly my daughter will be 2 and half and im not gettin a double buggy as she wants to walk most of the time anyway but the buggy board i got is the litaf one with the seat aswell so they can sit or stand its ace and only 40 quid from asda x my sister brought a double buggy wen she had her second cost a fortune and was abit of a waste of time x


----------



## hopefully2

Yeah thought that would have me sorted but a few people said to me that for any length of a walk i won't get her to stay on it.
Other thing is she was premature so only walking a couple of months so a little unsteady and i suppose there is every chance this one could also be premature.
Hmmmmmm....................confused :help:


----------



## till bob

c.holdway said:


> yer at 20 week scan, i have booked one at 16 week but i dont think i am going to bother.
> I cant see me having a girl :shrug: x

yeh im gona wait till im 20 weeks we had a 4d one done with tilly at 26 weeks so think im gona wait till then and c baby wen its much bigger instead of payin for 1 at 16 weeks x


----------



## till bob

has anyone else got a major cravin for salt i cant get enough puttin it on everythin xx


----------



## cho

yer i am going to have a 4d, i think i would be annoyed with myself for paying so im going to try be strong lol and wait.........(whistling)

You know your child and if you feel there not ready for a buggy board then get a double but i would spend loads on one as i doubt your eldest will be in it long hun x


----------



## cho

lol salt no cant say i can, but i have loads of salt all the time i am terrible for salt!!!!!!!


----------



## till bob

hopefully2 said:


> Yeah thought that would have me sorted but a few people said to me that for any length of a walk i won't get her to stay on it.
> Other thing is she was premature so only walking a couple of months so a little unsteady and i suppose there is every chance this one could also be premature.
> Hmmmmmm....................confused :help:

well wat if u get a second hand double buggy which isnt 2 expensive that way uve got it if u need it cause it is a bit akward if ur goin long journey and they start moanin that their legs hurt lol have a look on ebay my sis sold hers on there and it was practically brand new xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive got just over a week left till i find out sex!!! Have orederd our pushcahair now, the bugaboo bee plus, love it!!! So am selling my icandy apple if anyone or anyone knows anyone thats interested, have posted on the buy, swap and sell section xxx


----------



## hopefully2

I think chewing gum/mint is the only thing i'm craving at the moment so no salt. Imagine getting some of the bizarre cravings like coal or meat when you are a veggie, must be mad!

I had spotted a cheap double buggy on offer for 120 euro but feel like i'm really tempting faith if i get that now. Its a graco one. I have a really good icandy single from dd1 that i can use with a buggy board but just want something for the first 6 months or so. Maybe second hand is worth looking at.


----------



## Mincholada

good afternoon girls!

had a wonderful night out last night. went over to my friend's house just to chill and then another girl called that they were headed to a bar, where my friend's husband was already at. so we decided to go as well. first time out "partying" in almost 4 months!!! OMG! that was way tooo long :) i wasn't dressed properly and felt a little too dressed (meaning too much fabric), but it didn't matter. it was karaoke night at that bar and then there were also the NBA finals lakers vs. celtics on. great night!!!

my sleep was not so great after that though. this night/morning i had the weirdest and realistic dreams since getting pregnant. i even decided to get up before my alarm, too not have to dream any more of that crap :(

other than that i've been feeling good and now i'm sooo looking forward to my 1st doctor's appointment on monday and of course also hope he'll do a scan!!!! :)


----------



## sammiwry

I'm going to get my pram off ebay as they are some ones in lovely condition on there and just buy a new car seat as me and DH don't have the money to buy everything new.


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Ive got just over a week left till i find out sex!!!

Ohhh, how exciting....:happydance:


----------



## peaches31

hello everyone! since everything went great at my scan yesterday i am coming over now!

kerriann-they changed me to dec. 15 could you please add me? thanx!


----------



## lozzy21

I cant be botherd reading through all the posts iv missed today.

I managed to find some maternity jeans and there a size smaller than my normal ones :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

Yay peaches :happydance: have added you on!


----------



## ducky1502

Me and OH have fallen in love with the icandy peach!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sherri81

Am back from hospital. Was total crap. Slept an hour or two in the past 36 hours or so. Was put in the geriatric ward with 2 80 yr old room mates, instead of the maternity ward. Not fun. The excessive coughing and them having diarhea in their porta potties every 40 minutes kept me awake all night.

Surgery went as good as it could. Lots of pain. Can't stand very well cuz ofthe cramps and pulling sensation I get. They had to spread my vag canal as wide as they could so she could get her hands in there so now I have tons oF abrasions all inside and out. So sore. Baby is still alive though so I guess that's all that matters. Can't wait to he healed...


----------



## Mincholada

wow sherri, that sounds like you have to go through an awful lot for this pregnancy! i'm praying for you and that all this trouble you are going and have gone through will be well worth it in the end and you'll get to hold your beautiful and healthy baby and shower it with all your love! i do believe you must have tons of it, because from the bits and pieces i gathered from your posts, i guess some women would've given up long time ago, but you didn't, so that baby is gonna be one lucky and happy fella :)


----------



## KellyC75

Hope everyone is feeling well....:flower:


----------



## lozzy21

Im starting to get worried now, i still cant find the heartbeat :( Unless iv been picking it up but not realising :(


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lozzy, us larger ladies do struggle sometimes hun. Is your doppler 2Mhz or 3Mhz? I know that I read 2Mhz is better for 'bigger ladies'


----------



## lozzy21

Pass but my mam used the same one when she was pregnant with my brother and shes big.

I can hear lots of noises just not the one i want!!! I suppose thats something.


----------



## Nessicle

Sherri wow you've had a tough time of it I hope you heal fast and good news bubs is doing well :hugs: 

How is everyone else today? 

I'm on my third day of hardly any sickness! :happydance: I still get small waves for a few minutes a time during different points of the day but nothing I can't handle! 

Had a crap nights sleep last night though, my legs and hips end up feeling 'dead' and bruised during the night, the mattress we have is pretty firm for OH's back but think with my softer muscles etc it's starting to hurt a bit boo!! 

Anyone else not enjoying sleeping on their back? I tend to get acid reflux which makes me feel sick so sleep propped up, loved sleeping on my back before! I know as you get bigger you're supposed to avoid it anyway because of the pressure bubs puts on a major artery down your back. 

Is anyone struggling to drink much water? I find juices are too acidic and water makes me want to hurl most of the time though that is getting better as my sickness is easing. I'm managing about a litre 1.5 litres max. I'm eating fruit and have milk with cereal a couple of times a day so assume i'm getting water content from that albeit small? 

I've had pains round my right kidney which I think is from not drinking enough :( it won't harm the baby though will it i mean I'm still drinking water when I can?

x


----------



## sazhuddy13

Morning all it has taken me a while to read through all your posts but i have got there in the end. i had my scan last thursday and on friday i went and put my pram away i have gone for the silvercross 3d pram in rouge it is really nice and really great to push and also it was a bargin at £250 that is for the pram bit pushchair footmuff changing bag and rain cover you can get it in all different colours. i have seen that a few of you are looking at prams and i would recommend this silvercross one.


----------



## sglascoe

hi 
i am a tad bit early for 2nd tri, but i thought i would introduce myself anyhow, i am sarah, i have been married to my husband gary for 10 years we already have 4 beautifull children 2 girls and 2 boys (we are blessed) and now we are exspecting another bundle of joy, and we are sooooo excited.
I look forward to getting to know you all and sharing speacial time together, xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Ness have you tryed drinking herbal teas?

Id die with out them.


----------



## Nessicle

I don't like warm drinks at the moment lozzy plus I've heard you have to be careful with herbal teas and make sure you can have them...? I have some peppermint but I've heard it can cause uterine contractions??


----------



## Nessicle

sglascoe said:


> hi
> i am a tad bit early for 2nd tri, but i thought i would introduce myself anyhow, i am sarah, i have been married to my husband gary for 10 years we already have 4 beautifull children 2 girls and 2 boys (we are blessed) and now we are exspecting another bundle of joy, and we are sooooo excited.
> I look forward to getting to know you all and sharing speacial time together, xxx

Hi Sarah :wave: welcome and congrats on your pregnancy!xx


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> I don't like warm drinks at the moment lozzy plus I've heard you have to be careful with herbal teas and make sure you can have them...? I have some peppermint but I've heard it can cause uterine contractions??

The only one you cant drink is raspberry leaf tea. The others are all fine. They contain a tiny tiny amount of the oil so are safe to drink. Its only the pure essential oils you have to watch out for.


----------



## Nessicle

ah right thanks lozzy! I will try some peppermint tea then - I've heard it's good for heartburn too :thumbup:


----------



## ducky1502

Hey girls! I don't know what has happened to my stomach but the past 4 days I've got huge! I was wondering if it was bloat due to constipation but I'm still going to the toilet. Its there when I wake up so its not juist food from the day. Its literally appeared overnight and its freaking me out lol.


----------



## Nessicle

sounds like you've popped ducky!! ;)

Mines defo popped and it's hard low down no holding it in he he x


----------



## lozzy21

Well my mam managed to find babys heartbeat, kinda. Naught baby kept moving :rofl:

Mam recons its a girl because its akward


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha lozzy! That's great glad you found it!

I read that the dopplers produce a high pitch sound that we can't hear but to a baby in the womb they can hear it which makes them automatically move away from it


----------



## lozzy21

That would make sence but acording to OH, its just cos its my child


----------



## mummyclo

Due 1st December, cant wait!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Hiya! You are due same day as me! Will add you on now :flower:


----------



## hopefully2

Welcome mummyclo,

We're due date twins! How you feeling?


----------



## mummyclo

Im trying to get my posts up, so i can add my siggy!
Feeling bloated but still not pregnant, this is my first so im guessing i wont feel movement for a while?
WOW i cant belive i have due date buddies already!
*happydance*


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah it might be a few weeks before you feel movement but everyone is different i felt movement with my first at around 18 weeks :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

Wow, i can't wait to see what it feels like!!


----------



## hopefully2

You sound so excited, great to see new people still joining :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

I think im excited about the unknown, i thought it would be a good idea to join for some support and advice as i have no idea about anything :wacko:
Im soooo impatient and just wish it was December already
LOL
:happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha: im the same just want december to come now!!! Have you bought anything yet? Will you be finding out the sex?


----------



## mummyclo

Haven't bought much yet as we are moving soon :wacko:
And yea i will be finding out what beany is in 5 weeks! OH doesn't want to know so i have to try and keep it a secret :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Thats what my dh said at first, that id have to keep it secret then i talked hbim into knowing as would be way too awkward keeping it secret, im no good at that :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

Well.... he's pretty set in not knowing, and the only way he would let me find out is if i promised not to tell :wacko:
So im going to have to keep all the gender stuff at my parents
:dohh:


----------



## Kerrieann

R thats gunna be so hard! Would you not wanna just leave it a supprise too then? My first was a supprise but have to know this time as will move if its a girl!


----------



## mummyclo

NO WAY!!!
I want to know too badly, i will just have to not talk to him about anything, LOL
Why the move?


----------



## Kerrieann

We are in a 2 bed so if its a girl id want her to have her own bedroom but if its a boy he can share with ds!


----------



## mummyclo

Good reason!!


----------



## WILSMUM

welcome newbies! so glad to see its got A LOT busier over here just lately!!!

Well after my 1 leg longer than the other trouser debacle yesterday I received the replacement pair today and woohoo! both legs the same length! And my god they are the most comfy trousers in the world - I am NEVER taking them off!!! Lol!!


----------



## mummyclo

Thankyou for the welcome WILSMUM
:happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

No worries its nice to have new people join esp when yr due so close to me (i'm due 28 nov, got moved forward 5 days at my 12 wk scan!)

I love yr scan pic its amazingly clear! Bubs was hiding its face with its hands when I had mine so couldn't get a very clear profile of it!

Just thought I'd add my Facebook link again as well cause I know there were a few of u that said u didn't want to add B&B friends until after yr scan etc!
https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/wilsmum
Feel free to add me as a friend!


----------



## mummyclo

I know i was so amazed at my scan! I was like OMG it looks like a baby, and the sono woman just laughed at me. Then my oh held the pics whilst i went to pee and all the nurses were saying WOW that an amazing picture for 12 weeks!
:dance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Kerrieann said:


> We are in a 2 bed so if its a girl id want her to have her own bedroom but if its a boy he can share with ds!

I'm in the same situation in reverse. I am 2 bed with a girl so if a boy I will need to move, although they will share for a year or 2 because we've only just moved in here. 

I'm thinking of a rainbow theme...but struggling to find things to match :wacko:


----------



## lozzy21

My brother and sister shared untill they were 6 or 7.


----------



## WILSMUM

when we moved here 2 years ago we purposefully moved to a 3 bed so there was room for baby - was on the brink of saying sod it and down sizing to a 2 bed when low and behold BFP!!!


----------



## lozzy21

My mam keeps saying to me a need a bigger house but iv got a 2 bed terrace, thats big enough for now


----------



## ducky1502

we live in a 3 bed place but we've turned it into a 1 bed with a dressing room and an office :haha: we want to move nearer to my family anyway.


----------



## Michelle1

Hello Ladies, I haven't really been posting on the forum too much, but I have been reading lots. Today is really exciting for me and DH. We finally get to hear the heartbeat today at my mw appt in a few hours. I am from the states, so 12 week scan is not a standard thing with mw's here. They tried to hear it at 10 weeks with a doppler, but had no luck. I am just so excited!!! Can't wait to hear that our little one is alright!


----------



## mrsbling

Michelle1 said:


> Hello Ladies, I haven't really been posting on the forum too much, but I have been reading lots. Today is really exciting for me and DH. We finally get to hear the heartbeat today at my mw appt in a few hours. I am from the states, so 12 week scan is not a standard thing with mw's here. They tried to hear it at 10 weeks with a doppler, but had no luck. I am just so excited!!! Can't wait to hear that our little one is alright!

Ahhh thats really sweet - its amazing to hear the little heartbeat....... mine sounded like galloping horses, but others also say they can also sound like a train.

Enjoy....and try to record it on your phone if you can, then you can listen to it again whenever you want ;) x


----------



## Michelle1

Yeah my husband is already planning to record it. My family all live at least 12 hours from me, so I thought emailing them the heartbeat will be a good way to involve them.


----------



## lozzy21

Ill be recording mine when the little bugger decides to be good.

My dads blind so cant get excited over scan pictures but i think hed get excited over that.


----------



## lozzy21

I think i got some round ligament pain when i stood up today. Well thats what im gessing it was.


----------



## WILSMUM

thats a brilliant idea I never thought of recording the HB on my mobile! I'll have to work out how my recorder works on my phone now so I can do it quickly!! I'm hoping the MW will listen for the HB at my next appointment next week!!!


----------



## till bob

hey guys just checkin in hope everyones well today iv not long got in from work so im knackered in bed already feelin ok at the min sickness seems to have gone for the mean time so enjoyin feelin normal hello to all the newbies hope u all also have a happy and healthy 9 months 2 xx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girls just wanted some advice - Ive had an aching pain in my back/right side and it really hurts have had it since yesterday it feels like it's around my kidney but can't be sure. Urine was pretty strong yesterday but I've drunk a lot of water today so it's not now. Constantly needing to pee but sometimes hardly anything comes out. Don't know if it's a uti?? Should I boom in to see the doc or see how it goes over the weekend? X


----------



## ducky1502

I had a seriously sore kidney area on one side a few yrs ago and it was a kidney infection and just needed some antibiotics to clear it up. That was VERY painful! Might be worth going to the doctors if you have time.


----------



## Nessicle

Aw thanks ducky :flower: if it still hurts tomorrow I'll book an appt for late afternoon x


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> Hi girls just wanted some advice - Ive had an aching pain in my back/right side and it really hurts have had it since yesterday it feels like it's around my kidney but can't be sure. Urine was pretty strong yesterday but I've drunk a lot of water today so it's not now. Constantly needing to pee but sometimes hardly anything comes out. Don't know if it's a uti?? Should I boom in to see the doc or see how it goes over the weekend? X

I would get checked out tommorow at Doctors....It would be awfull if it got worse over the Weekend, then you wouldnt be able to do anything!...:cry:

Keep drinking as much as you can too....Good luck :flower:


----------



## Mincholada

had the day off, but it was not relaxing. the toilet turned into my best friend again. i didn't even eat breakfast or had something to drink and i was already hanging over it... great! :-/ after i ate it continued. had some strange feeling in my stomach area all day then. not really painful, just weird and since i was exhausted from not keeping food down i went back to bed. somehow i felt sooo hungry, but did not feel like eating after that. now through the course of the last 3 hours i at least had 3 small and healthy snacks and now back to bed! hope tomorrow will be better, long hours at work!

i am sooo ready for my doctor's appointment monday and for a bump to become visable, so that i finally see or hear what all this is for. i sometimes still have a feeling it's all imagination and there is nothing in there :dohh:

good night ladies!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks girls have booked an appt for today at 4.40pm. It's still aching though not as bad as yesterday but still better to get checked out I think. My wee is pretty cloudy and strong at the moment too x


----------



## lozzy21

Sounds like an infection ness. Should be easily sorted out


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah I think so too lozzy - I've noticed a lot of the time when I get the urge to pee hardly anythng comes out and been feeling pretty chilly too so defo think something is up! At least I don't have to pay for my antibiotics now if so lol x


----------



## lozzy21

Yep thats a plus lol


----------



## sazhuddy13

Nessicle said:


> Yeah I think so too lozzy - I've noticed a lot of the time when I get the urge to pee hardly anythng comes out and been feeling pretty chilly too so defo think something is up! At least I don't have to pay for my antibiotics now if so lol x

hi i drink robinsons lemon and barley juice and this helps with utis it is well worth getting checked at the docs then buying some of this and drink it on a daily basis to stop it returning it has worked for me for a few years now. hope this helps.x


----------



## Nessicle

thank you chick - unfortunately I can't have any type of barley drink or food as it has wheat/gluten in it which I'm allergic to :( 

Going to get some cranberry though fx that helps x


----------



## lozzy21

I made a booboo today. I had my little brother lastnight whos 3. I never sleep well when he stays, there is a big step down and a little step up from the bedroom to the bathroom and the bathroom is at the top of the stairs and im paranoid hes going to fall while going for a wee in the night. Silly thing is he never goes for a wee in the night :dohh:

So i was shatterd this morning. At 10.30 i decided to have a cat nap on the sofa. Next thing i know its 12. I had 45min to get us both dressed, give him his dinner and get him to nursary and i dont drive.

Naughty Laura got him a sausage roll that he ate on the bus and i did it in 50 mins


----------



## ducky1502

Please excuse the rant but I'm home alone and need to vent!

Me and my OH are looking to move near my family which is a small place and very few houses come up and they get snapped up instantly. Well today we got a letter from the landlord saying he's kicking us out and wants us out by 23rd august!!! What if we don't find a place by then?!?! I don't want to move and then move again. I know we want to move anyway but now there's a time limit and stress added to it :(

I have always hated our estate agent who we rent through and they CERTAINLY will not be getting their rent on time the next 2 months!


----------



## lozzy21

Awwwww ducky thats crap! Could you not move in with family untill something comes up


----------



## ducky1502

No one would have room for us except my family but we have a dog and my mum is SEVERELY allergic to him :( well hopefully something will come up magically and we'll get to it quick enough!


----------



## ducky1502

On a positive note I'm 14 wks today and this time in 2 wks I will know the gender (hopefully) :D :D


----------



## Nessicle

aw ducky what a nightmare chick - all you need when you're pregnant! I hope you manage to find somewhere asap! 

I'm feeling so emotional, I just can't stop crying, had a bit of a row with my sister and feel like shit and then Mark can't say anything right lol I just feel like I have a flood of tears that need to come out! 

Perhaps it's cos I'm not well either -that combined with hormones can't be a good thing lol x


----------



## lozzy21

Ducky would some one else take your dog in for a few weeks if you stayed with your mum?

Ness if you need to cry, cry away. Trying not to makes you feel worse.


----------



## ducky1502

I think we're just going to have to give it a month and see if anything comes up and if not then begin to think about alternatives properly.....

Awww Ness you poor thing! I have days where I cry at everything and I think my OH actually thinks I'm crazy. 

Today we're looking after our nephew, hes 2 and a half so I'm sure you can imagine what a handful he is. OH has taken him swimming because I'm already pooped after 4 hours with him :haha:


----------



## till bob

ah ness so sorry to hear ur not well hopefully u get it sorted at the docs today let us know how u get on im waitin for my results to come bk as at my 12 week scan they said they cud c sumthin in my urine sample and ducky will keep my fingers crossed something comes up for u im sure it will. Hope everyone else is feelin ok today im just waitin for half 5 to come so i can order me and bobs a pizza thats my daughter by the way her nickname lol xx


----------



## xkirstyx

i feel like sh!t 2day :( i have the worst sore head ever :( i just wanna go to bed and sleep! jack is napping next to me on sofa the now but i cant wait till bedtime!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Aw thank you girls I really think I would go mad if I didn't have you lot :hugs:

till bob what did they find hun? 

Been to docs he said there was a bit of protein in my urine but he didn't seem concerned I don't even know if that means much at this stage? He said it seemed like something was there infection wise but it was a bit inconclusive. Said he dint want to leave me over the weekend so gave me cefradine though it sucks having to take tablets while pregnant but better than being ill x


----------



## lozzy21

It will probably only be a trace of protein ness, but if your not feeling well that wouldent be uncommon


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks lozzy! :flower: 

I'm a total worrier lol feel guilty for taking tablets but suppose it would be worse if any infection was passed on to the baby!


----------



## till bob

ah thats good ness i had my scan tues and havent had the results bk yet im assumin they ring if theres anythin wrong she said there was sumthin beginining with l in there but cant remember wat she said x sorry ur feelin ill kirsty hope u feel better soon xx


----------



## mrsbling

hi Ladies,

Hope you are all feeling fine today and looking forward to a nice quiet weekend ;)

Ness hope you are a bit better after your visit to the doctor x

Ducky - your estate agents sound awful - I am suprised they have any clients at all!!!! I am sure something will come up in the right place for you soon, just get registering with every agency/website you can find and I am sure it will all work out x

I am soooooo glad its friday after a manic week at work...... I am hoping for a very quiet weekend, and will be going for my monthly accupuncture session tomorrow, so will be feeling really chilled out after that ;) x


----------



## Nessicle

Till - ah right well keep us updated hope it's nothing but if they haventcalled yet it's probs not so that's a good sign :flower: 

Mrsbling thanks Hun! I know what you mean about finishing work I'm so glad it's over! X


----------



## peaches31

i just got the results of the scan and blood test for downs. they say im low risk and nothing to worry about!:happydance:

i needed some good news today! i was up all night arguing with my fiancee. even though we have been together for 6 years now, due to a long drawn out divorce and custody battle i was unable to marry him. but all that is over now and we plan to be married on june 30. i want a cake and a party and you know all the excitement. i didnt have any of that the first time. so anyway he seemed fine with it until last night. he just blew up all of a sudden saying hes getting too stressed out trying to get ready for so many people!(we are having the reception at our house!) i dont know what to do! i already sent out all the invitations and the cake is already made and frozen!

what do you ladies think? is this just because hes pregnant too? lol or should i be concerned that im making a mistake? i love him very much and couldnt picture my life without him. but i refuse to just settle for things like i did the first time!

sorry this is so long but thanks for listening!


----------



## till bob

no hun u stand by ur guns why shud u give up the things u want especailly cause u didnt get chance the first time personally i just think hes gettin stressed wedding plannin is so stressful i remember me and my hubby arguin loads in the weeks leadin up to the weeding but weve been married 2 years now the difference is women can handle the stress men cant im sure ur makin the right decision hun he just needs to chill xx


----------



## peaches31

thanx! it makes me feel much better knowing someone else has gone through this! ive heard of getting cold feet but geez! lol! my mom says if he wouldnt be like this if he didnt care! i guess i can just keep telling that to myself! lol


----------



## till bob

honestly its just a man thing he doesnt mean it its just hes way of copin i guess have u got ur dress yet im sure ur wedding day will be the best day of ur life hun u wait and c xx


----------



## peaches31

i do have a dress but i didnt expect to be this big already! lol im hoping it still fits by the 30th! ive got my bouquet too. after the wedding it is going inside the cake! i went with purple! its my favorite color! i hope it all goes well. im really excited! everything feels sooo much better this time!


----------



## till bob

ah im so glad it will be perfect i love weddings my sis gets married in oct and im gona be a huge pregnant bridesmaid lol but i cant wait x


----------



## sammiwry

Ness sorry to hear your still feeling ill! 

Warren can see how I nap and not wake up unless distrubed, I came home from work had lunch and a cuddle and went up stairs for a nap about 3, he had to come up and wake me up at 6!


----------



## cho

Hi ladies, its ds b'day today and i am knackered!!!!
I woke up this morning and i have popped i look huge think i am going to c a massive diff on next set of photos even dh was shocked how over night i just ballooned lol.

How is everyone??? i am off to bed in a min i am exhausted, ds keeps wetting bed at night bless him and its sooo frustrating he been dry for a while but something has ticked him,
It takes me 3 loads to wash his bed as i have to wash his duvet too and takes a whole day to dry it and i have done this 6 days in a row now!!!
staying pos and hoping this is just a phase for no more than another week !!! sorry for rant too, seems all we do on here girls lol xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Poor ds! What are you doing for his birthday as I know you werent sure the other day?


As for popping I look fat not pregnant :( Shall take a pic over the weekend but I'm finding it quite depressing at the moment :(


----------



## cho

we went to play zone this morn for 4 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Then went for lunch somewhere that had like a whacky warehouse.
But thurs we plan to go to longleat(cant wait) eek.
I am sure you dont look fat, i do my pics every 2 weeks x


----------



## lozzy21

Im at that stage where people will be thinking i could be pregnant or it could just be fat


----------



## nikki-lou25

I really do just look fat...another few weeks and I'm hoping I'll have a nice bump


----------



## lozzy21

If i knew where the camera was id take a pic to show you.


----------



## till bob

well im gona take apic tomoro cause im gettin dressed up to go out for a meal so il post it on also iv just been really naughty and ordered sum baby clothes from mothercare they were in the sale cudnt resist bet hubby will tell me off lol xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lol I went shopping today Till bob. I got me a maternity top in mothercare sale, bought Aimee some clothes and got a baby box for all bubbas bits n pieces

Then got Todd lots of bits for Fathers Day hehe


----------



## lozzy21

I got a few things from boots today, just some bibs and some baby toiletrys.

Im going to find it so hard to stay on team yellow, its killing me now!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Its killin me too Lozzy - lol but I'm caving in and finding out! I think boy though. Hubby thinks girl. I call pipling HE and he always corrects me and says SHE


----------



## till bob

nikki-lou25 said:


> Lol I went shopping today Till bob. I got me a maternity top in mothercare sale, bought Aimee some clothes and got a baby box for all bubbas bits n pieces
> 
> Then got Todd lots of bits for Fathers Day hehe

im the same i sat here thinkin i cant buy baby without tilly so i had to get her a few bits then 2 lol everythin was in the sale tho listen to me tryin to defend myself he wont mind really anyway i just wont tell him till it comes xx i brought a top from mothercare the other week unfortunatley it wasnt in the sale and cost me 28 quid the clothes r quite expensive in there dont u think xx


----------



## till bob

i would love to stay on team yellow but just cant do it lol im certain its a boy tho everybody is apart from my nan bless she thinks its another girl x


----------



## sammiwry

nikki-lou25 said:


> Its killin me too Lozzy - lol but I'm caving in and finding out! I think boy though. Hubby thinks girl. I call pipling HE and he always corrects me and says SHE


I call pebble her and get corrected to he. I said when I first found out I just feel like pebble is a her and still feel the same!


----------



## lozzy21

Every one is saying a girl for me, especialy my mam after trying to find its heartbeat yesterday.


----------



## till bob

ur first instincts r usually right tho i knew i was carryin a girl with tilly and im sure im carryin a boy this time r u girls waitin till 20 weeks to find i know kerrie and ducky r have ones at 16 weeks im tempted but think i mite wait till 20 weeks x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yeah I think their nursing bras are REALLY expensive. I got a "Mind the bump" tshirt with Mr Bump on for £11...which I thought was cheap. I tend not to buy their clothes full price. I buy things for Aimee but not for me unless in the sale. I love mothercare clothes for Aimee, and Next!


----------



## lozzy21

Mmmmm kabab flavour pringles and alcohol free beer Yummy


----------



## Nessicle

Peaches what a nightmare Hun! Hope you get it sorted sure your OH is just feeling a bit overwhelmed! 

These tablets are giving me heartburn ugh I've been sleeping since 7pm I'm so exhausted! Defo not well I feel so drained! Anyone else ever taken antibiotics while pregnant? Makes me feel uncomfortable :( had lots of cramps today and had a really emotional couple of days so perhaps I'm just all tense! 

X


----------



## hopefully2

Ah ness sounds like you are really under the weather, hopefully 24hours of antibiotics will see you starting to pick up a bit.

Is everyone still taking prenatal vitamins? I was up to 12 weeks but was so sick for the next few i couldn't stomach them. Just wondering if i should restart them now or not ?


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Hun yeah should see a difference soon I'm sure! 

I'm still taking them but I'd say if you feel you don't need to now then go with that xx


----------



## hopefully2

Actually just remembered i was on antibiotics during last pregnancy and baby was just fine. Think it was almost 2 days before they began to work.

Remember an infection would be more threatning to your pregnancy than any antibiotics so its great you are on them and get anything that may be there cleared up :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

Hank you hopefully! Yeah you're right - better than any infection passing to bubs thank you chick just nice to hear all was well for someone else :flower:


----------



## Sherri81

Ness I was on intravenous antibiotics every 6 hours after my surgery. I'm sure you will be fine.

Had to cancel my drs appt today. Was my second prenatal but I just couldn't make it. My stomach has been off since the operation and I have been running to the potty every hour or so, so I just couldn't make it. Plus my stiches are kind of sore and the more I have to sit up with pressure on my pajay, the more sore things get down there.


----------



## hopefully2

Sherri,
I got way behind on here but must have missed your operation.
Are you ok? Hope it was nothing too serious and you're on the mend :flower:


----------



## ducky1502

Hope you're healing well sherri! Xx


----------



## cho

Ness and sherri i hope your both feeling better very soon xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

I was only taking Folic Acid and was intending to carry on and finish the pot but have forgotten the last couple of weeks so I'm just gonna leave it now - with DS I just took folic acid till 12 weeks and hes the healthist little boy u'll ever no, not had a single day off school in the almost 2 years he's been going!!!


----------



## CeriB

I've been taking that pregnacare since I found out and MW says it can be taken throughout, so might as well!

Hope everyone has a fab and relaxing weekend!


----------



## lozzy21

Has anyone noticed that they are sleeping more deeply?

I used to wake up when OH came up to bed and now unless he has to shove me to move over i dont even stir.


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> we went to play zone this morn for 4 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Then went for lunch somewhere that had like a whacky warehouse.
> But thurs we plan to go to longleat(cant wait) eek.
> I am sure you dont look fat, i do my pics every 2 weeks x


I love Longleat....:thumbup: Hope you have a great time....:happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Sherri - I hope you don't take too long to heal make sure you rest plenty!! 

Thank you guys I'm feeling a little better but still really drained and have a headache.

Managed to record baby's hb though - it's filtered out the sounds of the placenta and everything else which is good! You might have to listen on headphones if your computer audio isn't too good xx

https://www.filedropper.com/120610

you need to download but it only takes a few seconds


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lozzy - I'm deffo sleeping deeper, I was the opposite with DD - anything would wake me. Now by bedtime I'm shattered and I'm even sleeping through some nights but waking up bursting for a wee at 5/6am!

Ness - so cute, took me 2 attemps to download but I managed lol! Aww I love that sound. My babba was bein a monkey this morning only heard 2 little snippets as s/he kept 'running off' lol!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oh Ness, I forgot to say I had to take antibiotics for an infection - I wasnt happy about it but Dr at hospital said its important to clear infections. Bubba will be fine :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Im shatterd today an iv got work at 2 :( I had a 7 day stint, 2 days off and iv got another 7 day stint. Im going to have to have a word with my manager, i need my days off a bit closer together.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yeh good idea hun, 7 days is no fun. What do you do?


----------



## Nessicle

aw thanks nikki! that's the most still bubs has been for days lol I don't ever listen for very long as don't want to use it too much so tend to use it most days for less than a minute. Bubs tends to move away from the doppler don't think he likes it ha ha!! I read it sounds like a train to them and thats why they move away from it.

Aww your little bubs is a monkey lol hope s/he will sit still for you another time! 

Good to know you had antibiotics too makes me feel better that other people have - I know the docs say they're safe but it still doesnt make you feel comfortable does it?!

Lozzy that's a long stint at work hun defo speak to your boss if it's getting too much x


----------



## lozzy21

Im a support worker for adults with learning disabilitys who have challening behaviour.

Its not the job thats tiring, its the hours. I ether do 7am-2.30pm or 2pm-9.30.pm. There are some days where i could be doing the 2-9.30 and im back again at 7 the next morning.


----------



## Nessicle

i think shifts are tiring too lozzy - at least with a 9-5 job you have a regular routine


----------



## lozzy21

Yer, id kill to have a 9-5 job at the moment. Managment keep saying they are going to start to give me more admin shifts to do so once they do im going to ask them to do them as a 9-5.


----------



## louise1302

im lonely in 1st tri :cry: why do i have to be due on the last day of the month


----------



## lozzy21

louise1302 said:


> im lonely in 1st tri :cry: why do i have to be due on the last day of the month

Come over early, i did. None of the threads in 1st tri were relivant anymore


----------



## Nessicle

i came over early too Louise! at 11+6 ! x


----------



## lozzy21

Ooooooo my MIL is going to set up a payment plan for my pram this week :D:D:D:D:D:D


----------



## Nessicle

i've found mine its a petite star city bug (i think that's what it's called) and it's £150 from boots and comes with a car seat to click on the top of the pram too!


----------



## lozzy21

Im getting the silver cross linear freeway, its big but we dont drive so baby will be spending a fair bit of time in there


----------



## ducky1502

Me and OH are struggling to agree on a pram! He wants the icandy peach but that's going to cost about £800 with all the bits, whereas I am happy to go for the icandy cherry that is about £500! The reason he wants the peach is because the stroller is SHINY and not matte like the cherry! MEN aye!!


----------



## Nessicle

we've been offered a pram but it's quite big and we only have a ford focus lol so wouldnt be able to fit the pram and baby in the car :haha: 

OH's mum and dad want to buy the pram and we decided not to spend too much money on, some of them are soooo expensive!


----------



## ducky1502

I'd be happy with a cheaper one but my OH has that problem where if you show him 10 items he will automatically like and only like the most expensive one! It's such a pain. 

Also, is anyone thinking about antenatal classes yet? I started googling it last night and found people who were still very early on being told they couldn't have them on the NHS because they were already booked up (some of these women were only 16-20wks). Have you looked at the NCT courses? I've found some good ones in my area for about £110 for a weekend course. Not really sure what to do. Going to mention it to my midwife on tues and see what she has to say about it.


----------



## Nessicle

I got told to hand in a form at 20 weeks for the NHS classes so gonna do that

Lol ducky my OH has no interest in picking a pram - he lets me get on with it as he hasn't got a clue as to what we need or the different stuff avaialble out there :haha: x


----------



## billylid

Well it might sound silly and a little bit early, but with the sales on over here we couldnt pass it us. We put on layby our pram and nursery furniture today. We were really chuffed :)


----------



## ducky1502

I wish I could buy stuff. OH doesn't want to buy ANYTHING until 20wk scan is done. He says he doesn't want to jinx anything. He also doesn't want to buy any big bits until later on or we'll just get too excited :haha: plus we can't buy furniture as we don't have a house from 23rd august as yet :dohh:

1 wk 6 days til my gender scan :) wahoo!


----------



## lozzy21

My OH isent botherd about the pram, hes said its going to be me pushing most of the time so he would rather have something i want. Im going to get him to pick the colour though.



Iv been thinking about antinatal classes but more for OH than for me. I know whats going to happen but he is being rather blasea (sp?!) about it all. If i bring him to a class with me he will have to listen.


----------



## sammiwry

All the classes my way involve morning sessions which neither
me or dh can do so unsure what to do as I want us to go together and think it might be useful for us to go :-s


----------



## carla1234

I am so happy to move over to the 2nd Tri ! 13 weeks today.

And I need to change my due date listed. It was the 12th but we are now due Dec. 18.

I am feeling great, but still very tired. No ms though so I can get through the sleepiness.


----------



## louise1302

ok ill come over early

im not feeling too bad these past few days "touches wod" the sickness seems to have let up and im not as tired did this happen for everyone else yet? i can actually eat a meal now too without wanting to throw up halfway through it

still waiting for an appt for my nhs scan and booking in (my own fault for going in late) and as far as prams go im getting the babystyle prestige in doodle black


----------



## peaches31

:happydance:everything is much better here today! you ladies where right! he calmed down then apologized and said he loves me and wants whatever makes me happy. i told him to stop stressing so much. i will plan everything and you just show up! lol 

i want one of those strollers that the car seat snaps into but i cant seem to find them. does anyone know a web site where i can find them?


----------



## ducky1502

peaches lots of places do them here in the UK, not sure about where you are. Try googling travel systems because that's what they're called over here.


----------



## ducky1502

Does anyone else find having something to count down to helps with the waiting?!

Right now it's 3 days until my MW appt, then it's only 10 days til my gender scan, then it's 4wks 3 days til my 20wk scan............ It's all a game of counting down to the next thing :) keeps me sane!


----------



## louise1302

ive got nothing to count down to yet lol but i will , i used to do it all the time for archie 

oh i can count down 8 weeks today til holiday :)


----------



## Mincholada

2 more nights sleep and i'll finally see a doctor and hope he'll do a scan and everything that needs to be done. 14 weeks today! enjoyed some time at the pool, cooked some super healthy dish (whole wheat pasta, organic broccoli, good shredded cheese, made a sauce and turned it into a gratin) and now getting ready for a suuuuper long shift at work. 5 PM til 2:30 PM... baaaaeeeeh :-/


----------



## lozzy21

sammiwry said:


> All the classes my way involve morning sessions which neither
> me or dh can do so unsure what to do as I want us to go together and think it might be useful for us to go :-s

Antinatal classes are classed as apointment so you are legaly alowed to take paid time of work for them


----------



## KellyC75

Wow...Alot of you are choosing/buying things for your babies already! :happydance: Thats so exciting

I must admit, I havent given it any thought yet!....:nope:


----------



## WILSMUM

I did NHS antenatal classes with DS - I went to some during the day with the HV's - I was working fulltime at the time so must have had time off like lozzy said and then later on I went to 4 or so in the evening at the hosp with the MW so my then husband could come along as well!
As far as I'm aware everyone should be offered and get NHS antenatal classes with their first - speak to yr MW about it at yr next appointment!


----------



## lozzy21

Ill be asking about them at my next appointment about the antinatal classes. Dont need parentcraft classes though, i can change a nappy in my sleep.


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> All the classes my way involve morning sessions which neither
> me or dh can do so unsure what to do as I want us to go together and think it might be useful for us to go :-s
> 
> Antinatal classes are classed as apointment so you are legaly alowed to take paid time of work for themClick to expand...

Unless you work for tesco who class appointments only as scans and midwifes and need an appointment letter to get the time off.


----------



## lozzy21

sammiwry said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> All the classes my way involve morning sessions which neither
> me or dh can do so unsure what to do as I want us to go together and think it might be useful for us to go :-s
> 
> Antinatal classes are classed as apointment so you are legaly alowed to take paid time of work for themClick to expand...
> 
> Unless you work for tesco who class appointments only as scans and midwifes and need an appointment letter to get the time off.Click to expand...

No hun, they are breaking the law. You are legaly allowed time off for them. Id have a look into it with your midwife and HR.


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> All the classes my way involve morning sessions which neither
> me or dh can do so unsure what to do as I want us to go together and think it might be useful for us to go :-s
> 
> Antinatal classes are classed as apointment so you are legaly alowed to take paid time of work for themClick to expand...
> 
> Unless you work for tesco who class appointments only as scans and midwifes and need an appointment letter to get the time off.Click to expand...
> 
> No hun, they are breaking the law. You are legaly allowed time off for them. Id have a look into it with your midwife and HR.Click to expand...

That's what the hr manager told me


----------



## cho

yer its true by law they have too.

How is everyone?? i have really popped this week just put a photo up as me and dh were in shock as i shrunk quite a bit then all of a suddden woke up with a bump, its def getting higher too :)

Dont think i am going to go to my 16 week private scan i am sure i can hold out!!!!! (figers crossed) x


----------



## lozzy21

sammiwry said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> All the classes my way involve morning sessions which neither
> me or dh can do so unsure what to do as I want us to go together and think it might be useful for us to go :-s
> 
> Antinatal classes are classed as apointment so you are legaly alowed to take paid time of work for themClick to expand...
> 
> Unless you work for tesco who class appointments only as scans and midwifes and need an appointment letter to get the time off.Click to expand...

Antenatal care may include relaxation or parent craft classes as well as medical examinations, if these are recommended by your doctor. If you can, try to avoid taking time off work when you can reasonably arrange classes or examinations outside working hours.

Thats taken from the direct.gov website


----------



## lozzy21

The bottom of my B is deffinitly getting bigger than the top of my B. The joys of being fat lol


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> All the classes my way involve morning sessions which neither
> me or dh can do so unsure what to do as I want us to go together and think it might be useful for us to go :-s
> 
> Antinatal classes are classed as apointment so you are legaly alowed to take paid time of work for themClick to expand...
> 
> Unless you work for tesco who class appointments only as scans and midwifes and need an appointment letter to get the time off.Click to expand...
> 
> Antenatal care may include relaxation or parent craft classes as well as medical examinations, if these are recommended by your doctor. If you can, try to avoid taking time off work when you can reasonably arrange classes or examinations outside working hours
> 
> Thats taken from the direct.gov websiteClick to expand...

cheers for that! What is the direct link so I can print it and show it to her?


----------



## lozzy21

sammiwry said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> All the classes my way involve morning sessions which neither
> me or dh can do so unsure what to do as I want us to go together and think it might be useful for us to go :-s
> 
> Antinatal classes are classed as apointment so you are legaly alowed to take paid time of work for themClick to expand...
> 
> Unless you work for tesco who class appointments only as scans and midwifes and need an appointment letter to get the time off.Click to expand...
> 
> Antenatal care may include relaxation or parent craft classes as well as medical examinations, if these are recommended by your doctor. If you can, try to avoid taking time off work when you can reasonably arrange classes or examinations outside working hours
> 
> Thats taken from the direct.gov websiteClick to expand...
> 
> cheers for that! What is the direct link so I can print it and show it to her?Click to expand...

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parent...ilies/Pregnancyandmaternityrights/DG_10026556


Could you ask your midwife to wright a letter saying that you need to go to them as they are part of your antinatal care?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hello, 

I've been busy busy this weekend...spending money lol!! 

I want to sort through all my baby stuff but I ave to go and put a new display in the weddin showroom window.


----------



## lozzy21

I want to spend money :( but i just get moaned at, so im going to do it on the sly :D


----------



## ducky1502

Well my bump that appeared overnight lasted for about 4 days and now its gone again. Back to a pretty flat stomach, although me and OH notice the difference. Some of you are seriously popping now, how lovely! Charlotte I've also been tempted to cancel my 16wk scan and just wait, I think I'll see what money is like closer to the time and decide that way.


----------



## cho

I know id ont know whether to or not i think 70 quid for the sake of 4 weeks!!!
I am going to try hold out just hoping i dont get to 16+1 and thinki why did i cancel lmao!
Ducky have u done a pic yet hun, thanks for comment on pic by the way i look bit gormless lol, i just couldnt believe the size of it, i was pretty big with 1st anyway x


----------



## WILSMUM

i'll b doing a bump pic tomorrow - think we'll def notice a difference DH keeps saying that there is something growing between us when he gives me a cuddle now and said yesterday that my "bump" is bigger than my boobs now!!!


----------



## ducky1502

I did a pic at 13wks which is on there somewhere, but it's just me in my pants with a flat stomach lol. Nothing exciting. Going to wait until fri when I'm 15wks to take the next one.


----------



## cho

ahh ducky your get there chick if not ur have to start gorging on food lol.
I expect i will start to slow down soon though:shrug:


----------



## ducky1502

haha yes I will! Had fish and chips last night, mcdonalds twice this wk and we are having take away again tonight with OH's family!! Come oooooooooooooon belly :D haha!


----------



## cho

hahhaha im usually screaming to loose it lol, wish i could eat all them takeaways and have a flat stomach, i have been fighting with it since having ds!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

I'm making the most of it now cause I know things will probably change once I've had a baby. No woman in my family is skinny, they're all average size and got their fair share of flab when they had kids. Hoping I'm going to break the mould lol! Has anyones nipples really changed?! mine look like they do after a wk of topless sunbathing but some patches are really brown and looks like I've got freckles on them too! Weird!


----------



## Sherri81

If you girls hold out for your free 20 week appointment, think of all the baby stuff you can buy with the money you save! It might be something to think about....

I'm not doing a belly pic this week. I feel like my stomach is smaller, and I've lost 4 pounds since being home from the hospital. Probably due to peeing out all the iv fluids and I've also been having some bowel issues which has probably contributed.

Stiches are healing good I think. It still hurts to pee and everytime I sneeze or cough I an definately feel them tightening. I have been walking around the house and yard for short bits of time, and so far all seems fine.

As for buying stuff, we're poor right now, so buying stuff isn't even an option. Hubby is a logger and for 3-5 months of the year he's unemployed. This year was a short breakup, 3 months, but even still we end up playing catch up all year with the bills that go unpaid during breakup. So we never come out on top, and we're nowhee close to being able to buy stuff.


----------



## sammiwry

Me and DH had quite a productive day shopping, brought our wedding rings and he has given the greenlight for the Silvercross 3d!!


----------



## ducky1502

Me and OH are going through a poor patch too. But I'm finally able to go back to work part time next week and he gets paid next friday so hopefully it won't last long.


----------



## cho

ooh sammi, sound exciting!!!
When do you get married???
Im not buying anything till after 20 week scan.

Sherri thats whats stopping me i keep thinking how much i could get with that money , so me and dh have just spoke and i am going to wait till the 21st july(oh seems ages away when i say july now) x


----------



## CeriB

Boo :shrug:

My unit won't tell me the sex at 20wk scan - have to have a seperate one and pay! Having a seperate gender scan at 18wks - 16th July - day before DH birthday!!!!


----------



## cho

oh no how annoying its stupid they do it at some and not at others !!!


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> ooh sammi, sound exciting!!!
> When do you get married???
> Im not buying anything till after 20 week scan.
> 
> Sherri thats whats stopping me i keep thinking how much i could get with that money , so me and dh have just spoke and i am going to wait till the 21st july(oh seems ages away when i say july now) x

Getting married 30th july so Ill be excatly 20 weeks then! Just got my dress and sort out an after do although hoping parents will let me BBQ at theres!

I'm not doing a private scan to find out before 20 weeks, we will do one after though if they cant tell us and pebble is being a monkey again!


----------



## cho

omg are you excited, i got married in september last year, i was sooo stressed lol.
Well you have lots to keep focused on x


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> omg are you excited, i got married in september last year, i was sooo stressed lol.
> Well you have lots to keep focused on x

Yup especially as we only booked the registry office last monday!


----------



## cho

thats mad good on you!!!!


Can i ask know its a bit personal, but has any people taken much weight yet?
I have lost 9lbs and eating healthy, no sickness at all, wasnt concerned but starting to wonder if i should have by now.
I cant really compare to my first as i gained loads but thats because i well over ate?


----------



## Sherri81

Well according to my scale, right before surgery I was up by 8 or 9 pounds. But I've lost 4 since surgery, so I'm sitting at a gain of 5 right now. I don't think it's too bad since by 15 weeks with Greg I'd gained almost 30! I definately over ate with Greg and bad junk stuff too. With this one I'm trying to eat healthy. But of course I do go overboard every now and then. I've also still got bouts of nausea with this one which I stopped having with Greg at about 10 weeks. I'm starting to wonder if it's due to my continued use of progesterone suppositories that I'm still getting nausea.


----------



## cho

Thanks sherri im not complaining loosing weight however only if its safe that its happening.
I have felt sick through this preg but not been sick, but fine now, so not really any reason to have lost weight, i understnd people that are vomiting everyday!


----------



## ducky1502

I think it's perfectly normal to lose weight and not put it back on until later on. A lot of women eat better in pregnancy so lose weight from that and are still gaining for the baby but because you're losing weight you don't notice (if that makes sense?!)

I started off weighing 7st 13lbs (was classed as underweight technically but I have always been naturally small). With my MS I went down to about 7st 3lb when I was at my lightest and now I'm back up to about 7st 8lb. I'm under shared care with a doctor because of my low BMI but they're not worried. 

Everyone is different when it comes to weight in pregnancy, some people gain nothing at all and some end up 5stone heavier! 

I'm finally beginning to feel myself again and have been thinking about joining some kind of pregnancy excercise class or go swimming, even just once a week.


----------



## lozzy21

Iv gone down a jean size but not sure how much iv actualy lost but im eating better because baby is depending on me.

Iv got my consultant app tomorrow, not looking forward to it at all.


----------



## Mincholada

i've lost 16 pounds... not by choice, but i'm eating very healthy, still throwing up a couple of times a week (like twice today... grrr) and running around so much at work.
the result was a fine picture of me in a dress on friday, that i bought in spring '08 in england and have never worn before, because it was one of these "oh it's nice, one day it'll fit"-clothes :). it will be a great motivational pic for after giving birth! my BMI is still slightly above 25, i think 25.4, but with my 5'11" i actually look and feel great and i'm not worried. 

i'm not starving myself, but i'm listening to my body and my stomach all of a sudden fills up pretty quickly and then i won't just eat more, as it'll make me throw up. i believe nature will regulate things and i'm monitoring my vitamin and mineral intake and know baby gets what it needs. the weight gain will come all by itself in a couple of weeks, i'm sure. as i'm not the smallest, my goal however is to not put on that much! one of the bartender girls at work put on 100 (!!!) lbs. with her daughter. took her 3 years to get back to her original weight of 120 lbs.

tomorrow or today :) i have my doctor appointment. 2PM florida time. i'm sooo nervous. a girl that i work with, who had the same doctor/birth center said they may only do the scan at 24 weeks, because only ONE ultrasound is included in the cash-pay-price. however, if it's not toooo expensive, i want to ask to get that one done tomorrow and then pay extra later on in the pregnancy for another one. i'll be 14 +2 and i soooo wanna see LO!

wishing you a good night now. hopefully these weird dreams will leave me alone tonight. they're really bothering me!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Good Morning all :flower:

I had a terrible nights sleep last night, but think it was the 2 cups of tea I had in the evening! Wont do that again! :nope:

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend

Love my new ticker today!....14 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

KellyC - I also had a bad nights sleep. I woke up around 3am and just couldnt get back off! Hate that!!

I lay listening to bubs this morning with DD - she didnt have a clue, so she just danced to it lol!! I got a very strong "boy" feeling when listening tho...but I was totally wrong with Aimee last time I was pg lol


----------



## WILSMUM

I lost 5lbs in first tri and I've not been sick or ev en really felt sick at all - I put a couple of lbs back on now though! I'm eating healthily and have a healthy BMI (24.2 I think it was at 12 wk scan) and my bump does actually seem to b growing now so I'm not worried!

Got my blood test appointment witht he MW on thurs and wondering whether she'll do any other checks while I'm there - i hope she listens for bubs HB as DH actually has the day off for a Drs appoitment of his own so he's able to come to the MW with me!!! I'm really worried and dreaing getting the results back! DH keeps saying don't worry everything'll b fine but I'm not so sure! Seems like everyone else is coming back as Low Risk at the mo so as the odds r that a few of us will be high risk I'm pretty much convinced that my results will come back as high risk again as they did with DS!


----------



## sazhuddy13

Morning all,
i am feeling a bit sicky today so i am just gonna chill out today lol. i am hoping it wont be long until i feel baby move and i have noticed the top of my belly is feeling harder anyone else have this?x


----------



## WILSMUM

the top of my belly feels harder after I eat!
Its the bottoms between my belly button and c-section scar thats hard for me - this is where bubs is at the mo - have been feeling a bit of movement for the last couple of weeks now and even Dh has felt bubs too!!!

Just about to post this weeks bump pic - think I am actually starting to grow a but but still have serious bump envy of some of u girls!!!


----------



## sazhuddy13

WILSMUM said:


> the top of my belly feels harder after I eat!
> Its the bottoms between my belly button and c-section scar thats hard for me - this is where bubs is at the mo - have been feeling a bit of movement for the last couple of weeks now and even Dh has felt bubs too!!!
> 
> Just about to post this weeks bump pic - think I am actually starting to grow a but but still have serious bump envy of some of u girls!!!

oh i am so jealous that you have felt some movement but i have just noticed you are a couple of weeks ahead of me. when did you first feel movement? and do you have other children? i have 2 children already and this is my 3rd and i thought the more you have the earlier you feel movement.x


----------



## WILSMUM

sazhuddy13 said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> the top of my belly feels harder after I eat!
> Its the bottoms between my belly button and c-section scar thats hard for me - this is where bubs is at the mo - have been feeling a bit of movement for the last couple of weeks now and even Dh has felt bubs too!!!
> 
> Just about to post this weeks bump pic - think I am actually starting to grow a but but still have serious bump envy of some of u girls!!!
> 
> oh i am so jealous that you have felt some movement but i have just noticed you are a couple of weeks ahead of me. when did you first feel movement? and do you have other children? i have 2 children already and this is my 3rd and i thought the more you have the earlier you feel movement.xClick to expand...

It was around about 14 weeks I felt first movement! And this is my 2nd - I have a 5 year old DS! I'm sure u'll feel something soon! My DH sits next to me of an evening feeling and poking my belly to get bubs to move! I generally know whereabouts bubs is in my belly - usually on the left! But when I press lightly and feel bubs its feels diff to pressing the rest of my belly - kinda makes me feel a bit sick I guess - hard to explain its weird!!!


----------



## sazhuddy13

WILSMUM said:


> sazhuddy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> the top of my belly feels harder after I eat!
> Its the bottoms between my belly button and c-section scar thats hard for me - this is where bubs is at the mo - have been feeling a bit of movement for the last couple of weeks now and even Dh has felt bubs too!!!
> 
> Just about to post this weeks bump pic - think I am actually starting to grow a but but still have serious bump envy of some of u girls!!!
> 
> oh i am so jealous that you have felt some movement but i have just noticed you are a couple of weeks ahead of me. when did you first feel movement? and do you have other children? i have 2 children already and this is my 3rd and i thought the more you have the earlier you feel movement.xClick to expand...
> 
> It was around about 14 weeks I felt first movement! And this is my 2nd - I have a 5 year old DS! I'm sure u'll feel something soon! My DH sits next to me of an evening feeling and poking my belly to get bubs to move! I generally know whereabouts bubs is in my belly - usually on the left! But when I press lightly and feel bubs its feels diff to pressing the rest of my belly - kinda makes me feel a bit sick I guess - hard to explain its weird!!!Click to expand...

oh lets hope i might feel something this week then but then again i am also a bit overweight so it might be longer. i have a 13 year old daughter and my son will be 10 when i have this one so i will have my babysitters ready lol. my hubby keeps telling me that my belly is starting to look rounder. i cannot wait either to find out what we are having.x


----------



## louise1302

i cant wait to feel mine moving around :) 

still no scan appt grrrrr hurry up


----------



## sazhuddy13

god they are leaving your scan a bit late i think you should get in touch with them and see what is going on.x


----------



## ducky1502

I really want a bakers oven sandwich for lunch that I am going to get dressed and drive into town especially for it! It's amazing what I will now do to satisfy my food cravings, last week when I was in love with honey I actually took it with my everywhere!

And to top it all off I need to go out and do some food shopping anyway so I will be going out to buy my sandwich, coming home to eat it and then going back out later.... the things a pregnant lady will do for a delicious sandwich :haha:


----------



## mum2bdec10

i'm due on the 11th wohoo!


----------



## cho

haha ducky how funny!!
I am exhausted just did a massive house clean, like when you really go into one like i sorted out all clothes that dont fit lo anymore went through all his toys,my clothes and scrubbed top to bottom and i am now knackered started at 8!!!!
i havent done any cleaning for soo long and i have just been lazy, so i planned a day of cleaning and even dreamt about it last night lol.

so now i have back ache just had some soup and feel the erge for a snooze(if only ds would let me!)


----------



## KellyC75

Hope you enjoyed your sandwich Ducky....:winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

afternoon girls! 

Not been on really over the weekend cos of my UTI - felt pretty pants and spent nearly all day in bed yesterday :( these antibiotics are making me feel sick but I don't want to stop taking them because it's better to finish the course. 

I had a pants night sleep too woke up really early and couldnt get back to sleep, thing is I just need to nap while I'm at work but can't it sucks :( 

Had an awful few days before I went to the docs my sisters are being horrible to me. We're usually a really close family but apparently all I do is talk about the pregnancy and it sounds to other people like I'm attention seeking....WTF?! This is the first baby and first grandchild and I'm excited and experiencing so many new things - I thought they'd want to be a part of that. I was sobbing my heart out on Friday it was horrible! Apparently I've been really negative and moaning on facebook about being pregnant and I should think myself lucky because so many people round the world are desperate for a baby and I'm moaning about feeling sick - I think I speak for all of us pregnant ladies when I say this but there are certain times when you do feel sorry for yourself or feel down in the dumps because of all day sickness for 2 months or other things you might suffer with. It doesnt mean we don't want to be pregnant or love our babies any less. I mean some women don't even like being pregnant! Apparently "everyone knows you're pregnant so just get on with it". 

I swear girls I felt so depressed I've been called all sorts over the weekend; dramatic, negative and pathetic to name but a few. I can't believe my little sisters are being like this. I think they just expect not to hear anything from me til the baby is here then they can be all over the baby. Well I'm sorry but that's not how it works! 

Wilsmum and Louise and Kerrie-Anne are on my Facebook friends - do you honestly think I've been moaning non-stop? I truly respect your opinions :flowers: 

The air has been cleared a bit now but in all honesty I don't want them involved in any aspect of my pregnancy now and I'm scared to mention anything in case I'm viewed as attention seeking :cry: 

Sorry for the rant :flower: xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

just poppin in to say a quick hello...I've had a monster headache all morning. Hoping DD will have a nap so Mummy can go and have one too lol


----------



## Nessicle

have a nap for me chick :flower: x


----------



## WILSMUM

Aww Ness hun bless ya - its awful when yr family are like that - I don't think u've been moaning non-stop on FB - I'm on their practically all day everyday and I've not noticed anything really negative from you - only the normal moans etc u'd expect from anyone!

R U sisters older than u? TBH it sounds a bit like their jealous that yr producing the first grandchild!


I should have been doing some hosuework today - had my Dad and Grandma visit over the wkend so the lounge and hall could've done with a dust and hoover today but really cba this morning - I work at lunchtime so by the time I get back fromthe shool run I have a couple of hrs at home before going to work then have an hour when I get home from work before having to go on the school run again so I have to try and fit what housework I can into the 3 hrs I'm at home and some days I just don't have the energy to rush around like a blue arsed fly!!!!

I've got a stinker of a headache as well today - this its to do witht he weather - its really quite close and humid here today!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks sweetie :hugs: no I'm the oldest they're 23, 21 and 17 and dont have any kids. 

They said that I frequently "air my dirty laundry on facebook" - I don't see how saying you feel ill or are fed up or tired is airing your dirty laundry. I just felt so alone chick, they're all excited about the baby, but they don't give a cack about me it seems! 

I have a headache too I think you're right it's pretty humid so it doesnt help! 

x


----------



## cho

ahh ness, how horrible.
We all moan, i was saying on here about how all we do is have a good moan, thats what this site is for and tbh thats what familys are suppose to be there for!
Dont pay attention, sounds perhap0s like they dont like you having all the attention, whay are they reading your fb if there that bothered!!!

I keep geeting a horrible pain in my right side were my ovary is, pretty agonising, going to see how it goes if not will ahve to take a trip to docs x


----------



## Kerrieann

Hiya girls!! Im back from hols in bognor regis lol, had a great weekend and Jake loved it!! Will catch up on all the posts now,im thinking it may take me a while! Hope ur all well


----------



## Kerrieann

Ness i dont think you have been over moaning at all! We all have a good moan sometimes as being pregnant isnt always the best times others may think it is! I agree with the girls, it sounds like ur sisters may be jealous of the attention you and baby are getting, hopefully they will stop soon and be the supportive family that you need right now! :flower:

5 days till my gender scan woop woop :wohoo:


----------



## cho

kerri you were only 20 mins away from me bogner only up the road, did you have fun, bet jake loved it x


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha: I saw a sign saying "havant" and said to Sam,i think thats where Charlotte lives!! How funny! Was a bloody long drive tho :-( Had great fun, he did love it but hes really sad to be home and keeps asking to go back next week bless him!


----------



## cho

ahh bless him, yer were going to go in sept i think or around then x


----------



## Kerrieann

At least u could probly do like a day pass couldnt you? I did find 4 days was abit much, but loved the shows in the evenings and being able to take jake with us! Saw the george sampson one last night, that was brill!!


----------



## cho

ahh we went to minehead for 5 night paid 100 quid for all 3 of us and all food inc, but we came back on 3rd night lol, ds was a bit young.
Were just going to go to the bogner one for 2 or 3 nights this time x


----------



## ducky1502

Awww ness I'm sorry you had such a rough weekend, not good! We ALL moan about pregnancy, I moan a million times a day, but I also say a million nice things too! But when you feel sick or are in pain etc the last thing on your mind is the fact that other women would love to be in ur shoes.... well it is mine anyway!

Last night when I wiped I had some serious jelly like cm... not snotty or anything, like proper jelly! It was really weird... I'm assuming it's nothing to worry about, wasn't green or anything but it was a bit of a shock :haha:

I'm actually feeling pretty damn good today :) almost like how I used to feel before I got pregnant. It's so nice to feel like this.


----------



## Kerrieann

Ducky ive had that a few times, was worried at first but read its normal, its just a bit random though lol!! 

Thats well cheap Charlotte, we paid £300 for the 3 of us inc food for 4 days


----------



## Kerrieann

Think we are going to go to the minehead or skegness one next. But have booked a hol abroad for next may to gran canaria, love it there but havnt been for 4 years and will be taking jake and bubs!!


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> ahh ness, how horrible.
> We all moan, i was saying on here about how all we do is have a good moan, thats what this site is for and tbh thats what familys are suppose to be there for!
> Dont pay attention, sounds perhap0s like they dont like you having all the attention, whay are they reading your fb if there that bothered!!!
> 
> I keep geeting a horrible pain in my right side were my ovary is, pretty agonising, going to see how it goes if not will ahve to take a trip to docs x

I think that's what was most gutting is that it's my sisters gossiping about me behind my back. I deleted my sister who started it because then she doesnt have to see my fb page! 

do you think the pain is round ligament?x


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> Awww ness I'm sorry you had such a rough weekend, not good! We ALL moan about pregnancy, I moan a million times a day, but I also say a million nice things too! But when you feel sick or are in pain etc the last thing on your mind is the fact that other women would love to be in ur shoes.... well it is mine anyway!
> 
> Last night when I wiped I had some serious jelly like cm... not snotty or anything, like proper jelly! It was really weird... I'm assuming it's nothing to worry about, wasn't green or anything but it was a bit of a shock :haha:
> 
> I'm actually feeling pretty damn good today :) almost like how I used to feel before I got pregnant. It's so nice to feel like this.

thanks ducky - I know I said that to her, we're not moaning about the baby we're moaning cos we're fed up of feeling sick I said after 2 months of feeling sick everyday it does start to become a struggle plus I have a major fear of being sick because of what happens to me which they're aware of so should be a bit more understanding! But I agree we all say loads of positive things too like how excited we are to see our bubs on the scans and hear the heartbeat and stuff! 

I've had some jelly like CM too on the toilet tissue when I wiped it freaked me out a bit too ha ha. 

Glad you're feeling good chick!x


----------



## ducky1502

Some people can be so insensitive. It's amazing what peope think they have the right to say. Especially those who have never been pregnant! Having a friend tell me they don't know how I've 'filled my days' when I have been off work with severe morning sickness because she would be SO bored! Well when you feel so ill you're not too bothered about 'filling' your day! Grrrrr lol.


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrieann your gender scan must be soon.....?!?!?!


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> Some people can be so insensitive. It's amazing what peope think they have the right to say. Especially those who have never been pregnant! Having a friend tell me they don't know how I've 'filled my days' when I have been off work with severe morning sickness because she would be SO bored! Well when you feel so ill you're not too bothered about 'filling' your day! Grrrrr lol.

Exactly! Why are people sooo desperate to make their opinions known at times that are hard enough for us as it is (i.e. struggling with morning sickness in general or worse, like you being hospitalised!). 

I think my sisters feel that because we're related they can say anything they want but in actual fact it hurts more coming from people who are supposed to love you no matter what rather than a passing comment from a mate or something that you're not particularly bothered about - it does sting but you can brush it off and think whatever!


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Hiya girls!! Im back from hols in bognor regis lol, had a great weekend and Jake loved it!! Will catch up on all the posts now,im thinking it may take me a while! Hope ur all well

Welcome back, so glad you had a good time....:winkwink:

The countdown is on until your gender scan...:happydance: I have mine in 2 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

OH wont let me get a gender scan :cry: he said it's a waste of money! He's agreed if they can't see the sed at the 20 week scan then we can have a private gender scan


----------



## ducky1502

I've learnt to just grit my teeth and smile politely at everyone now. Just because everyone has opinions doesn't mean I have to pay any notice to it. What matters is that you and your OH are happy. 

I've learnt that some people are happy to talk pregnancy and babies with you and others just want to hear the essentials. Just spend more time with those who want to share your excitement and even the crappy bits that come with it all :)


----------



## Nessicle

you're totally right ducky! - I said to my mum that I won't share any of my pregnancy info with them at all now. Even after the 20 week scan I will put it on facebook but I won't go out of my way to text them a picture! They're the ones missing out now so sod them! 

x


----------



## ducky1502

Nessicle said:


> you're totally right ducky! - I said to my mum that I won't share any of my pregnancy info with them at all now. Even after the 20 week scan I will put it on facebook but I won't go out of my way to text them a picture! They're the ones missing out now so sod them!
> 
> x

Good for you! Plus, when you have a bump and the baby is moving you will probably find they're far more interested!


----------



## lozzy21

Well that was the biggest waste of my time ever. Not only that what a waste of resources!!!! No wonder the nhs is is crisis.


----------



## ducky1502

and when I say bump I mean a big bump :)


----------



## ducky1502

lozzy21 said:


> Well that was the biggest waste of my time ever. Not only that what a waste of resources!!!! No wonder the nhs is is crisis.

Was your consultant appt like mine? A total waste of time and they just tell you to come back towards the end of the pregnancy? Like 30wks or so? That's what mine did. Sat me down and told me they were going to be sharing my care with my midwife (duh!) she poked my stomach, told me it felt fine and off I went and booked an appt for october!!


----------



## KellyC75

Im also using my private gender scan as a chance for my 2 Sons to come & bond with their new Brother or Sister...:hugs:

As they arent allowed at the hospital scans....:nope:


----------



## Nessicle

yeah you're right ducky though I'm not sure I want to share it with them now so they've ruined it for themselves for sure! 

How come you have consultants? Are you having part consultant/part midwife led care?x


----------



## lozzy21

ducky1502 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Well that was the biggest waste of my time ever. Not only that what a waste of resources!!!! No wonder the nhs is is crisis.
> 
> Was your consultant appt like mine? A total waste of time and they just tell you to come back towards the end of the pregnancy? Like 30wks or so? That's what mine did. Sat me down and told me they were going to be sharing my care with my midwife (duh!) she poked my stomach, told me it felt fine and off I went and booked an appt for october!!Click to expand...

The HCA took my BP and collected my urine sample. The consultants lacky came and told me that i would need a GTT (yes my midwife has allready told me all this) and that i would need to see the anithasatist(sp? im shatterd today) at 32 weeks so he can check my back incase i need an epi (my midwife told me this). Told me if my GTT comes back ok i wont need to be seen again. Asked if i wanted a referal to a dietician, i declined and told her id lost weight which she egnored and said the only weight they want me to gain is the weight of baby. Hello id just said id lost weight?:dohh:

Highlight of the apointment was when she assumed i was planning on having a hospital birth and i told her i was planning on having a home birth and she told me "they would not allow it". So i told her she wasent allowed to stop me:rofl: She was not impressed and tryed to backtrack saying she had picked the wrong wording. She tryed to talk me out of it but when she realised she was loosing she just said to discuss it with my midwife.


----------



## lozzy21

Ness iv got to see the consultant because my bmi is 41. One bloody point over the number of being high risk.


----------



## Nessicle

Ah I see lozzy! tut so much red tape hun - you have a home birth if you want one!! As long as you're aware of any risks then I don't see why they have a problem!


----------



## ducky1502

And I'm with shared care because my BMI is 1 point under!


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> Ah I see lozzy! tut so much red tape hun - you have a home birth if you want one!! As long as you're aware of any risks then I don't see why they have a problem!

They make out that the risks are so much higher but when you accualy look at the statistics there is not much differance and there is nothing that a midwife can do at hospital that they cant do at home apart from an epi or a section.


----------



## till bob

hi everyone ahh ness im so sorry ur sisters r bein vile iv got 2 sisters and they wudnt dare say anythin like that to me esp bein pregnant with hormones flyin everywhere and like u say the first few months r horrible for a lot of us i remember sayin wen i was pregnant with my first i hate bein pregnant i didnt mean it just hated feelin so sick they obviously have got no clue as they havent been through it themselves ppl can be so insensitive cant they well uve always got us lot to moan 2 we dont mind xxx


----------



## lozzy21

My mam went with me and when we walked out of the room she burst out laughing.

Asked her what for and she said me telling the doctor straight. I was half expecting her to tell me off for being rude :rofl: Yes she still tells me of at 22


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> My mam went with me and when we walked out of the room she burst out laughing.
> 
> Asked her what for and she said me telling the doctor straight. I was half expecting her to tell me off for being rude :rofl: Yes she still tells me of at 22

Dont worry I was told off by DH for explaining to the MW just how bad my fear of hospitals is and how I would really struggle if I had to stay in.


Ness sorry to hear your feeling so rough :( I'd of thought the antibiotics would of begun to work by now :S but like you say better to finish a course of antibiotics than not. Me and DH are also going to have a private scan if the NHS one can't genderise pebble for us.


----------



## Sherri81

I don't understand the big deal with BMI's in the UK and how it affects the pregnancy. Of course we all hear that being under weight or over weight can be an added risk... but come on! How many women are considered over/under weight during pregnancy, and how many fit the Dr prescribed norm?? I just don't understand why they have assigned a point number where if you are over or under by 1 point, you are automaticly on a shared care....

The only time they have done my BMI with this pregnancy was right before they gave me anesthetic, and I'm assuming its because BMI determines how much anesthetic they give you. As far as my weight goes, I don't know where I fall. I 'think' I am average. I was a 14 before this pregnancy (need to fit the hips which have NEVER shrunk after pregnancy). Shirts, I was a medium. So I think I am normal. I do have a tendency to gain TONS of weight during pregnancy (as every woman in my family does), and now I am on limited mobility. If I gain more weight than they want, the Drs have themselves to blame since they are the ones telling me I can't walk etc etc... They kind of have to expect that there will be weight gain when I can't do a damn thing!

I remember that by this stage in my pregnancy with Greg, the Drs were telling me I'd gained as much weight as I should have the entire pregnancy! I HATED that! I told them to stop weighing me after that; I mean, not the kind of thing you should say to a pregnant woman!

Ness, I'm sorry your sisters are being rude and inconsiderate. If they really don't want to listen to your so called 'bitching' maybe they shouldn't read your facebook page, or they should hide your news feed. I admit that when my sis in law was pregnant, I couldn't handle reading all about how she didn't know until she was 14 weeks, and how her stomach was so huge blah blah blah... so I just hid her! End of problem! Sounds to me like a bit of jealousy... which I kind of understand, but it all goes back to 'if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all.'

As for my pregnancy, besides you guys, I don't really talk about it alot with anyone. Kind of a superstitious feeling that I might jinx it, but also because I just don't think the majority of the people in my life will 'get' the issues I have. I don't even really talk to my hubby about it much. Even he doesn't seem to 'get it' when I am sick and can barely move, and when I have throbbing headaches, or when I have pain from my stiches. And hey, if hubby doesn't get it, how can I expect anyone else to!


----------



## sammiwry

I told my MW I wouldnt accept my BMI measurement if she decided it was "overweight" as it is NOT an accurate way to tell weight. It does not take into account fat content, muscle mass, amount of water or the weight and build of your frame all of which can make some "overweight" by BMI if they are not the "norms" 

I believe it was someone like Martin Johnson from the England rugby squad was deemed as overweight yet he is 6'7 and approx 18 stone most of which is muscle and a large heavy frame. 


And now I shall breathe..


----------



## lozzy21

I am carrying a lot of excess fat but because i am 5"9 i can carry it well. Me "skinny" is in a uk size 16 jeans, Im only in a 20 so thats two dress size's. Iv allready dropped a dress size since being pregnant.


Im going to ask my midwife to weight me at my 16 week appointment so see what my bmi is now iv lost weight.


----------



## cho

lozzy you can do your bmi online

https://www.nhs.uk/Tools/Pages/Healthyweightcalculator.aspx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lozzy - I think the whole BMI thing is a pile of crap tbh! Mine's 35 and they've told me I need GTT and that I'm slightly higher risk bla bla bla...luckily my MW delivered Aimee so hasnt questioned my HB decision. Sounds like you'll stick to ur guns though! Go for it!

Ness - Your sisters have been awful mean. I just looked at ur profile and u ust seem to have put what lots of us put on there. I have a couple of people around me, not as direct as siblings, who have shown 'issues' in me posting on facebook. Sod them though hun. Enoy your pregnancy and share with the world what you want :flower: Hope u dont mind, I added ya! 

Best go bath my daughter, shes stinky as her nappy I've just changed leaked...I was waiting for hubby as leaning over the bath with this headache will be murder, but he's late home n I cant leave her stinky. (I have cleaned her up btw, lol I aint such a terrible Mamma) 

Joys of being a pregnant Mummy eh ;) lol


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> I am carrying a lot of excess fat but because i am 5"9 i can carry it well. Me "skinny" is in a uk size 16 jeans, Im only in a 20 so thats two dress size's. Iv allready dropped a dress size since being pregnant.
> 
> 
> Im going to ask my midwife to weight me at my 16 week appointment so see what my bmi is now iv lost weight.

But lozzy do you see my point? Some of it may be fat, but you may carry more water and have a larger frame than say a size 12 5'9 slim built female?


----------



## lozzy21

Nikki, im my trust they only do the GTT if you bmi is over 40. I mentioneda home birth to my midwife at my booking appointment and she dident say anything about my weight just that we would discuss it more at a later appointment and that they did not get asked to do many in my area. TBH if that is the experiance they have with the consultant im not surprised.


----------



## lozzy21

sammiwry said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I am carrying a lot of excess fat but because i am 5"9 i can carry it well. Me "skinny" is in a uk size 16 jeans, Im only in a 20 so thats two dress size's. Iv allready dropped a dress size since being pregnant.
> 
> 
> Im going to ask my midwife to weight me at my 16 week appointment so see what my bmi is now iv lost weight.
> 
> But lozzy do you see my point? Some of it may be fat, but you may carry more water and have a larger frame than say a size 12 5'9 slim built female?Click to expand...

Yep, i dont think iv been a size 12 since i was 13:dohh: Im going to try and find a pic to show you now


----------



## cho

My doctor always has a little dig about my bmi, but i just brush it off, its true how many people are actually there ideal weight, im well overweight on bmi, but i wouldnt say i looked massive, all it does is depresses ppl, dont pay attention lozzy least ur being strong and standing your ground x


----------



## nikki-lou25

quicky as baths running, 

here its BMI of 30+ for GTT, I'm actually considering declining it as thats another homebirth hurdle. I've been reasearching and IF I had gestational diabetes then its more than likely glucose would start spilling into urine. So I might decline and say IF I spill glucose then I will take the GTT. I'm going to discuss in detail with my MW nearer 28 weeks, however my friend who is a recently retired MW seems to think its more than a reasonable suggestion.


----------



## lozzy21

Here is me at a size 16 in my last year of school at my prom, You can see my shape that well because of the wrap but you can tell by my face that there is nothing on me. Im the tall one in the gold.

https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...iew=global&subj=843725494&id=843725494&ref=pf

This is me at a size 22 only a few weeks ago, im now in a 20. As you can see i carry a lot of my weight on my hips and my legs.

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=843725494#!/photo.php?pid=14073301&id=843725494


----------



## sammiwry

Bottom of page one and over to page 2

Some good quotes from people well placed to comment but lacking on detail

So with just a very quick google search I've found 2 articles that show the doubt in the acuracy of BMI


----------



## cho

im not on fb so i acnt see :(


----------



## sammiwry

Same


----------



## lozzy21

I dont have them on this comp so i cant put them on photobucket


----------



## cho

you dont have to if you go to advanced on the reply bit then go to paperclip you cn add a photo there if its not too big you may have to crop it x


----------



## lozzy21

c.holdway said:


> you dont have to if you go to advanced on the reply bit then go to paperclip you cn add a photo there if its not too big you may have to crop it x

Ill try that


----------



## lozzy21

Nop wont let me


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo :(


----------



## lozzy21

So after all this talk of weight and bmi, gess who is having a pizza for tea :rofl:


----------



## sammiwry

Haha lozzy!


----------



## Kerrieann

:rofl: Lozzy thats so funny, im also having pizza tho :blush: Just sent hubby out for it!My bmi at booking apt was 25.6 so only just over "normal" but have lost weight since then so prob lower, i never ever go on bmi though as i agree with sammi in that muscle, frame and water should be considered! I always just go on weight and how i feel in my clothes!


----------



## lozzy21

Im shatterd and cant be botherd to cook so i shoved one in the oven. I had a good breakfast and dinner.


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> :rofl: Lozzy thats so funny, im also having pizza tho :blush: Just sent hubby out for it!My bmi at booking apt was 25.6 so only just over "normal" but have lost weight since then so prob lower, i never ever go on bmi though as i agree with sammi in that muscle, frame and water should be considered! I always just go on weight and how i feel in my clothes!

Thanks Kerrie! Nice to see I am not the only one who thinks its not reliable!


----------



## lozzy21

Yer but my actual weight is more shocking than my BMI :rofl:


----------



## sammiwry

Its a difficult one lozzy I firmly believe too much pressure is put on people about weight some people carry weight better than others. 

I saw a woman whilst I was at work that must be a size 0, she was about 5' if that, very slim built and very slim and to you know what? She looked awful in my eyes, much too frail and slight.


----------



## cho

omg i cant sstand pizza since i have fell pregnant, was my fav before x


----------



## bubblebubble1

Hey everyone, im going to brave it and come and join you now, was going to wait until 14 weeks!!

Hope everyone is ok and bumps are all doing well, cant believe we are in 2nd tri!!!!!

:wave: to everyone xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Yay welcome over bubble,i think all of us came over by 13 weeks anyway :wohoo:


----------



## WILSMUM

hey lozzy i could see yr 2nd pic but not the 1st one - said it wasn't available or something!!!


As for BMI its true that it isn't really very accurate - my DH was classed as overweight according to his BMI last year but he was anything but - was running around 75 miles a week!! Muscle weighs more than fat so of course being 6ft 2 and 14/15 st it would class him as overweight! If he weighed what the BMI table shows as healthy for his height he would look bloody awful and decidely ill!!! I however am pretty average - 5ft 9, 11 st 11 and a UK size 12 and my bmi works out as 24 so is fine! but 2 years ago I was a uk size 8 at which time my bmi would probably have been too low!!!!

Welcome over bubble - glad to see u've taken the plunge!!!


----------



## sammiwry

I want a cuddle but DH has been sent to a different base to work this week :(


----------



## Mincholada

@sammi... we'll just send you a big virtual cuddle :hugs: :winkwink:
sorry that your man is away!!!


----------



## Sherri81

Okay, so I figured out my 'stones' or whatever you girls call them, and apparently I am 13.0 stones, and I'm 5'8". So does this make me fat? Didn't figure out my stones from before pregnancy though.... Maybe I'll go do it now cuz stones sound so much better than pounds!

Okay, so before I was pregnant, I apparently weight 12.3 stones, or something like that, and my friend who is 5'5" weighed 8 stone before getting pregnant.


----------



## ducky1502

Lozzy I took a look at your pics from fb that you posted, couldn't see the first one, wouldn't let me. Saw the ibiza one and if I'm honest I was expecting to see a whale with a BMI of over 40 and you look totally normal to me :shrug: I then clicked on 'next' and saw a lovely booby shot :haha: v nice!

I think BMI is a load of rubbish! It leads a lot of women (and men) to believe they are over or under weight when they're actually perfectly healthy!


----------



## lozzy21

ducky1502 said:


> Lozzy I took a look at your pics from fb that you posted, couldn't see the first one, wouldn't let me. Saw the ibiza one and if I'm honest I was expecting to see a whale with a BMI of over 40 and you look totally normal to me :shrug: I then clicked on 'next' and saw a lovely booby shot :haha: v nice!
> 
> I think BMI is a load of rubbish! It leads a lot of women (and men) to believe they are over or under weight when they're actually perfectly healthy!

Yer my OH is a perv:dohh: there are a few like that :rofl:


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks mincholda, I should be used to it by now, but this week wasnt one of his destinated weeks to be working there so I am now without my car :(


----------



## Mincholada

btw.... AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH....:happydance::happydance::happydance:

i was at the doctor. like i said 1st appoinment with 14 +2. the nurse (or whatever she was) found the heartbeat of baby in like 2 seconds!!! OMG!!!! soooooo cool!!! there is really something inside of me. :cloud9:

due date stayed the same as of my calculations. 11. dec. with one feel the doctor even touched my enlarged uterus. amazing! for me it still all feels the same there and i don't feel no uterus... but then, i'm no doctor, right!? :haha:

felt a little stupid at one point. they asked me to take my pants off and the nurse gave me a drape... i had that thing in my hands and looked at it and then "aaaaeeehm, what do i do with this???" :blush: i was then told to use it as a cover up for me.... yeaaah... hmmm... it's not like that i don't know what i look like down there! :dohh: granted, it was my 1st visit at a US OB/GYN and in germany you just take your clothes off and get on that seat. nothing to cover yourself with so that you don't see what they're doing. weird!

well, they booked an ultrasound for thursday!!! :happydance: :happydance::happydance: i'm so excited!

what i'm not excited about... gotta pay $740,- each month now. ouch! paid $200 today and the next real appointment i have is in 2 weeks and then the first $740,- are due. sucks to not have health insurance or live in germany.

off to work now! hope you ladies have a great night!


----------



## cho

How come you had to be checked down below anyway? x


----------



## lozzy21

c.holdway said:


> How come you had to be checked down below anyway? x

I was thinking this but its quite common in the us to be checked a every appintment i think:wacko:


----------



## cho

oh right, how horrible.
Has anyone seen the toilet shots in some of the other threads you can really tell the diff from a boy and a girl, crazy! x


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> oh right, how horrible.
> Has anyone seen the toilet shots in some of the other threads you can really tell the diff from a boy and a girl, crazy! x

Yes I saw! Its amazing isnt it?!


----------



## lozzy21

I think they give you an internal at every gyne appointment in the us even when your not pregnant. As far as i am aware in the us they have family doctors who will see to all your infections and the like but for womens things you have a gyne that you go to see.

Some one correct me if im wrong


----------



## sammiwry

No idea lozzy!

How was your pizza?


----------



## lozzy21

Yummy, couldent finish it so gave the rest to OH.


----------



## sammiwry

Haha! I did that last week, but he left it for lunch the next day but I had it for breakfast!


----------



## sammiwry

Really wish I had gone to bed earlier last
night shattered now :-(


----------



## Mincholada

they did a pap smear. wonder why!? like if they could do something when my cells would be abnormal now... i had abnormal cells once in my life and the options that were explained to me back then were nothing of what they could do when pregnant. well, all i know is that i feel kinda sore down there inside of me now. :( nurse said that i could have some spotting, which i didn't thank god, but the feeling from that instrument they used is still not very pleasant. never had that soreness before, but i think i was very "dry" today and that may be why.

oh well, as long as LO is all cool and bouncing around in there, i'll take all the pain and sickness!


----------



## cho

oh god that sounds horid, they wont do a smear in the uk whilst pregnant(i think)
i haven had one yet, going to after bubs is here, the thought of it really makes me curl up, nearly everyone in my family has had abnorml cells and had them burnt and that just makes me squirm, i think i would rather not know lol x


----------



## nikki-lou25

I had my first smear in October, it wasnt bad at all - and I'm usually a real phobe when it comes to anything like that. They dont do them here when pregnant, it obviously doesnt harm baby, but its just not common practise. 

I've noticed on a lot of USA baby programmes and speaking to ladies on another site from USA that they have lots of internals, esp towards the end - they check the cervix at antenatals.


----------



## KellyC75

Had an awfull nitemare last nite...:cry:


----------



## cho

why?? x :hugs: x


----------



## cho

oh a nightmare i hought you meant oh i dunno!! what was it about??


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> oh a nightmare i hought you meant oh i dunno!! what was it about??

....:haha: Sorry...I worded that a bit 'confusingly'!

Yeah it was a dream/nitemare.....:cry: It involved my Nan & it was horrid, so I dont even wanna explain it

But thanks....:hugs:

I am really dreaming alot more lately & prefered it when I didnt!...:winkwink:


----------



## cho

I know what you mean i am like that i think i am sleeping deeper and i just dream all the time!!!! and not all are nice!!! x


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls thank you for all the supportive comments I really appreciate it :hugs: 

Nikki - thanks chick I didnt think I'd put anything on facebook that was overly whiney or moaning, I'd started to think I had the way my sisters were going on lol! :flower:

That BMI thing is stupid I disagree with it too! I'm 5ft 1" a size 10 and my bmi is 25 literally borderline overweight!! As if! I admit if I get greedy I can easily look a little podgy cos of my height but I soon rectify that and cut back (before I was preg anyway)! 

I hope everyone is well this morning? 

I'm feeling better today so reckon the antibiotics have worked their magic, still struggling to swallow them as they make me feel ill and give me heartburn and nausea lol but keep reminding myself I'm doing it for the baby! :D 

xx


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm due a smear now and looked into it and the reason they tend not to do it unnless absolutely necessary here is because the pregnancy can cause false results! I've got to have one after baby comes - I had the same with DS and had a smear at my 6 wk check up after having him and they came back as some slight abnormality so then i was back and forward to the Drs every few months so they could keep and eye on it - thankfully every other result affter came back clear so I'm back to 3 yearly check ups now! I also had the coil inserted after having DS so I'm pretty blahsay to having drs poke and prod me about down there now!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Nessicle

I'm on my 4th box :wohoo:!!!!! 

Sorry just got a bit excited as only just realised :haha: 

Wils - think I'll have a coil after this baby as I doubt I'll remember to take a pill and don't want another baby too close to this one as financially it would be a strain right now but would probs get it taken out after 2 yers to try for the second x


----------



## ducky1502

Had a hideous migraine last night that kept waking me up! I've woken up with a headache still :( horrible! Don't wanna take anything for it though, plus paracetemol makes me sick.


----------



## Nessicle

I have this stuff called 4head ducky - I find it eases a headache a bit when I don't want to take anything x


----------



## Mizze

Oh I use that 4 head thingy (sorry - premature popping over to have a nose at 2nd tri!)

I got it previously when I was pregnant and checked with the pharmasist (sp?) that it was okay.

It cools your head down - it does help I think but dont over use it and keep reapplying because after 30 seconds you cant feel it - I did that and it felt like id frozen my head! :dohh: :haha:

Mizze


----------



## gailybaby

Soon to be int he secound trimester i can't wait! Grow Baby J grow :)


----------



## KellyC75

I was just walking round the supermarket & by the time I was near the end I was getting lots of tummy pain, found it hard to pack the shopping & was walking funny!...:blush:


----------



## vetmom

I had a Pap done at my 3 month appt. too, perhaps it is a North American thing? My doctor told me that they did it because if there was anything abnormal it could contribute to an incompetent cervix, but a false positive would really suck. I worry enough!!

Does anyone know if it's safe to use DEET mosquito repellant whilst pregnant? Mosquito season just hit us full force and I can't decide what to do. We have West Nile virus here that we can get from the mosquitoes, but I don't know if it's worth lathering chemicals onto my skin.


----------



## Sherri81

I'm not sure if Deet is safe or not. For mosquito repellent here I just use the childrens Off. I figure if it's safe for babies, it'll be safe for pregnancy.

Saw my GP yesterday. Apparently he wants to see me every 2 weeks now too. So I have appts once a week now between both of my drs wanting to see me every 2 weeks. Baby was fine with a heartrate of 152. They didn't do the results of my downs test as they said they need the results from the second trimester screen first, so they could combine the 2 results. I think that's a bunch of bs, but I guess they do it because there are so many false highs in the 1st trimester, and they don't want to make us stress for nothing. But now of course I am wondering if my 1st results were high...

He also asked if I wanted to know the sex of the baby before he scheduled my ultrasound. I found it strange as they don't tell gender here as a general rule. I'm wondering if he asked before booking my scan so he could let the techs know to tell me at the scan. There doesn't seem to be any other reason besides that. Don't have a date yet for my 20 week scan. I assume they'll call soon though with the date...


----------



## WILSMUM

i've not heard of that stuff but have looked throughly on the bottle of an insect repellent called jungle forumla that we get over here and that doesn't say anything on it about not using it in pregnancy!
Have u tried googling it?


----------



## WILSMUM

Just found this hun from www.deetonline.org

Can DEET be used by pregnant women and nursing mothers?

The CDC and the U.S. EPA both suggest that there is no evidence of adverse effects for pregnant or nursing women. There's specific information at www.cdc.gov/westnile. We suggest you also review a recent journal article by Dr. Gideon Koren and colleagues. Our recommendation is for pregnant women to consult their personal physicians about the use of DEET-based products during pregnancy and breast feeding.


----------



## lozzy21

Think i might go for a nap before i have to get ready to go out


----------



## louise1302

my doppler came and i cant hear anything :cry: its not a fancy one its a something or other pocket doppler bought from someone on here, it claims you can hear the hb from 10 weeks but alkl i could get was my own groin pulse and even that wsnt loud

im even more paranoid now :(n why do i do it hubby told me not to buy one


----------



## lozzy21

louise1302 said:


> my doppler came and i cant hear anything :cry: its not a fancy one its a something or other pocket doppler bought from someone on here, it claims you can hear the hb from 10 weeks but alkl i could get was my own groin pulse and even that wsnt loud
> 
> im even more paranoid now :(n why do i do it hubby told me not to buy one

Dont panic, baby has loads of room to hide. I couldent hear mine untill last week and even then it wasent clearly


----------



## Nessicle

louise1302 said:


> my doppler came and i cant hear anything :cry: its not a fancy one its a something or other pocket doppler bought from someone on here, it claims you can hear the hb from 10 weeks but alkl i could get was my own groin pulse and even that wsnt loud
> 
> im even more paranoid now :(n why do i do it hubby told me not to buy one

don't worry hun - your placenta could be in the way or bubs could be hiding, there's no reason to worry anything is wrong with bubs :flower: you also need a full bladder until around 14 weeks and plenty of gel just practice every few days and you'll find it in no time xx


----------



## louise1302

i think its because im well wel padded!!
i got my hosp ltter through today i have to phone on friday for a telephone assesment-are they going to examine my womb via the phone? :haha: and then theyll make my appts apparently so fingers crssed ill get my scan next week


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha louise :hugs: don't panic honestly, there are days when I can't find bubs either - the little monkey likes to hide from me :haha:

a telephone appt????!! how bizarre! hope you get your scan date through soon -on the plus side the later you have it the more you'll be able to see :thumbup: x


----------



## vetmom

Thanks Wilsmum and Sherri. I did google it, but I hate sorting through all of that conflicting information. I have a dr. appt next week, so I'll pass it by her then. In the meantime, I'm off to find some Children's OFF, I like your logic Sherri.


----------



## sammiwry

I've just woken up for a 4 hour nap and feel even worse than I did before it :(


----------



## mayb_baby

Put my EDD back please to December 21st :):)


----------



## lozzy21

I FOUND IT :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D

I found the little buggers heart beat :D

Found it for about 15 seconds then it moved, found it again for another 10 and then decided it did want to play :D:D:D


----------



## Mincholada

awwww great lozzy!!!!:thumbup:

i was thinking about getting one, but with me having to pay for my healthcare and things with OH still not being sorted, i had to convince myself to save that money :nope:


----------



## peaches31

lozzy21 said:


> I think they give you an internal at every gyne appointment in the us even when your not pregnant. As far as i am aware in the us they have family doctors who will see to all your infections and the like but for womens things you have a gyne that you go to see.
> 
> Some one correct me if im wrong

this is my 4th pregnancy and yes they did an exam on me every time i went to the doctor. from what im told it to check for any infection that could cause preterm labor and also to make sure your not dialating when you shouldnt be which i am very glad for because i started 2 months early with my first but they where able to stop it because of catching it early!(before my water broke!)


----------



## sammiwry

Can I ask everyones opinion on a name, its driving me mad and I know DH will start bugging me about it when he is home Friday!

What do people think of the name Harlow(e) for a girl? I know Nicole Ritchie's daughter is Harlow, but I had forgotten that until I saw it on the net somewhere again it was just a name that popped up when I was shopping and thought oo I like that but now DH keeps going on how he really likes it I'm not sure as originally I had my heart set on Molly.


----------



## Sherri81

I like Harlow. It's a nice name.

Chilrens Off smells really good too, and it dries nicely.

I'm kind of thinking I like the name Charlotte for a girl.


----------



## Kerrieann

I loooove the name molly!! Also like harlowe but like molly more 

Maybe_baby ill move now :happydance: 

How is everyone this evening? Ive had such a rubbish and stressfull day and keep bloody crying over every little thing :cry:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hello everyone I'm here!!!

I am very pleased to annouce that we have received the results of our CVS test and we are having a healthy baby. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

It is such a relief and still hasn't quite sunk in. Our angel Mollie was definitely looking after us.

I can't quite believe I'm here in 2nd Tri - didn't think this would ever happen for us.

Kerrie - could you please put the due date as 21st December

Thanks
:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Kerrieann

Butterfly im sooo happy for you :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> I loooove the name molly!! Also like harlowe but like molly more


Kerrie your not helpful lol! I love Molly and don't actually know anyone or friends with kids called Molly, the only downfall I'm now finding with Harlow is the fact it's also a place in Essex and don't want people thinking shes named Harlow because DH wanted an Essex connection (hes an Essex boy)


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> Hello everyone I'm here!!!
> 
> I am very pleased to annouce that we have received the results of our CVS test and we are having a healthy baby. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> It is such a relief and still hasn't quite sunk in. Our angel Mollie was definitely looking after us.
> 
> I can't quite believe I'm here in 2nd Tri - didn't think this would ever happen for us.
> 
> Kerrie - could you please put the due date as 21st December
> 
> Thanks
> :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


Congrats! So pleased you got the positive result from it! And welcome over!


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha: sorry lol, i just love more traditional names if you know what i mean as oppsed to unusual ones, maybe i havnt got the guts to call mine anything unusual tho,i dunno tho lol. I wanted molly as a name but DH's friends little girl is called molly. Im not too far from harlow :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Lol DH is from Harwich so drive past the signs for Harlow! Your not near the drive peas a chance bridge on the M25 are you? If you are I'll wave in future as we drive past!

We like slightly different names with the exception of Molly but he doesn't like it now as its too similar to Tilly and Poppy


----------



## ducky1502

I've had to cancel my gender scan :( OH can't make it! We're trying to rearrange it to the day before or maybe a couple of days later but if not I'm going to take it as a sign I'm supposed to wait until 20wk scan.


----------



## cho

sherri thats a great name(its mine lol) !!!
Molly really cute, i like traditional names for boys but dh doesnt i quite like ur average jack iykwim.
I have lola mae for a girl or mia grace undecided.
Me and dh dont mind cody, boston, and jenson (dont know if i could actually call my kid them though i dunno!


----------



## cho

I am waiting till 20 week scan im decided!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Wow ur girls are very good waiting!! Ive got just 4 days till i find out!!!! :happydance:
We have so many girls names now, but love daisy, grace and lily the most and love max and ollie for a boy. I dont think im near that bridge :haha:


----------



## till bob

hi everyone congrats to butterfly so glad all is ok sammi i love harlow not so keen on molly i like daisy 2 kerrie but hubby not sure havent got any names boy or girl hubby wants jack 2 charlotte but im not sure as u can see we r not agreeing lol xxx


----------



## sammiwry

OH has a friend called Daisy otherwise that would be our choice. I think I might have
to give in, but Harlow ann wrycraft? Molly ann wrycraft sounds better


----------



## cho

Hi girls, how are all?
just taken me 15 week pics,will put them up later,
I had a dream last night i had my 20 week scan and got an envelope with the sex in it.
It was a boy, so def think its a boy now lol!
Kerri cant believe how quick this is going, so its 3 days till you find out omg how crazy!
I think were all have to do a bit og guessing heheh:)
Hope everyones well today xx


----------



## KellyC75

These nitemare/dreams are driving me crazy....:wacko:

Last nites was 'the hubby having an affair'.....:growlmad:


----------



## cho

omg i have them all the time that he has an affair but i wake up actually hating him,


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> omg i have them all the time that he has an affair but i wake up actually hating him,

............:haha:

Yeah, I have to refrain from punching him while he's still sleeping :haha:


----------



## cho

lol, i know how weird!!!
I cant even look at him the whole of the next day.

I cant help but dislike dh at the moment, no matter what he does i cant stand being around him just hoping this is a pregnancy thing!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

c.holdway - I think its a pregnancy thing coz I ave days like that!


----------



## cho

mines like constant i am soooo snappy i cant bear to be near him at the mo, and i no i am being a bitch, and i wake up and think "im going to be nice today" but i just cant follow it through lol he bugs me grrr


----------



## mummyclo

I hate my vivid dreams. I mean i was bad before but now! 
I don'twant to go to sleep because i know im going to have a bad dream!
:wacko:


----------



## lozzy21

I must be the odd one out, i need my cuddles lol


----------



## WILSMUM

Congrats on yr good news butterfly - I'm so pleased for you! I've got my MW appointmetn tomoz to have the bloods taken for the triple test am dreading getting the results - I'm convinced they're gonna come back as high risk!

As for names we're really struggling! When we started trying to started thinking about names and came up with Austin and I did like it at the time but now I'm not so sure it just makes me think of Austin Powers all the time!!! Lol!!! We also like Noah for a boy but girls names we're really stuck on - I quite like Freya but not sure! Its difficult cause our surname is Bastow-Coultiss but when we register baby we'll drop the hypen then it really just have Coultiss as its surname! Lots of things just don't sound right with Coultiss - names beginning with C r def out!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I need my cuddles too Lozzy, but I have days where I just think "oh just go away" lol


----------



## lozzy21

nikki-lou25 said:


> I need my cuddles too Lozzy, but I have days where I just think "oh just go away" lol

I have times like that, mostly when hes just farted


----------



## nikki-lou25

re: names, we've picked our name for a girl but I think we're having a boy lol! I loved Dylan James for a boy last time I was pregnant...but not so sure now. 

Oh, I love the name Cody c.holdway!!


----------



## Nessicle

morning gals! 

Butterfly sooo happy for you sweetie that's great news :hugs: 

Kerrie - can't believe you're 16 weeks already, I just saw your ticker don't you think the days are flying by now we're in second tri? For me I think it's cos everyone knows and I've seen the baby - I have the scan in the room in a frame saying "Baby's Scan" so I see it everyday and it makes me smile! 

I'm the same with my OH girls - I fine myself getting really short and snappy and I wish I wouldnt but just can't help it, either that or I'm crying ha ha, poor bloke :haha: 

As for names, we like Ethan Andrew (OH's middle name) for a boy or Martha Mae for a girl. I don't like crazy names but don't like too traditional names as they're quite common. My little sister suggested Isla (OH's surname is White but she didnt quite make the conection before she said it :rofl:) 

Sammi - Harlow is nice I do like it - just don't call a boy Sparrow like Nicole Richie has ha ha. My friend chose the name Harper which is lovely too! 

xx


----------



## cho

i love american names at the mo, think cody's american lol.
I was stuck with cody but not sure if it will sound right over here x


----------



## Nessicle

Cody is lovely I like that too but OH doesnt lol


----------



## cho

hahah ness that made me giggle isla x


----------



## nikki-lou25

I mentioned Cody with DD (if she was a boy obv) I do love it, the only boys name I like so far has been Dylan James though - but some days I think "naaaaaaah"

lol c.holdway I just thanked u by accident ooops!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ness, hubby just LOL'd at Isla White.


----------



## cho

nikki i dont mind being thanked lol
Im def sticking with my girls names x


----------



## Nessicle

:haha: I know I pmsl on the phone when she said it - I was like "err what's Mark's surname....think about it" she laughed and now she's telling everyone that's what I'll call it if it's a girl lol! x


----------



## nikki-lou25

I think once we pick our names for sure we'll keep them secret, we want some element of surprise. We are gonna try keeping sex secret as my family dont want to know n they found out by accident last time because I told people who wanted to know. So maybe keep it zipped completely this time :)


----------



## Kerrieann

isla white! :haha:do love the name isla tho!

I hate my hubby at the mo too, he cant do nothing right!

My sister is in labour today!!!! Im soooooo excited to meet my nephew :happydance: 

3 days till my scan :wohoo: i think boy! Will put my 16 week pic up later too.

Hope ur all ok today :flower:


----------



## cho

i keep saying that i am going to keep it secret but i ahve such a big mouth it just blurts out! lol


----------



## Kerrieann

OMG my baby is the size of an avocado, thats huuuuge!!


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha: im just gunna blurt blurt blurt!! :haha:


----------



## cho

kerri glad im not the only one, i going to guess boy too only cos u already have one lol
I am soo horid to dh, if he does something nice for me i deliberately find something to annoy him with lol.
We still havent got close to each other since i ov before my bfp lmao.
Dont loook like any more childre are on my cards lol x


----------



## WILSMUM

I'll be telling people the sex once we know but I don't think even we'll have a final decision on a name until we actually meet the little monkey! When I had DS we had kinda decided on William but I didn't want to say thats his name for def until I saw him cause I wanted to see if he looked like a William! Iykwim!! Lol!!!


----------



## cho

that is big, i was measuring on a tape measure esterday how big bubs was and was shocked i also weighed out sugar to see how much it weighed(how sad)
I didnt think i would be that into pregnancy with my secong eek


----------



## WILSMUM

I thought an avocado is smaller than a navel orange! or mayb we just have big oranges round here!!
Looks like the next one is an onion! Wouldn't have said an onion is bigger than an avocado or an orange tbh!
And a Banana! Whats that all about!!!

I've been trying to work out what that is at the end between the pumpkin and the watermelon!!!


----------



## cho

oh its that horrible thing aubergine yuk!


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah i would say an onion is defo smaller then an orange and an avocado!!! Hmmm maybe its not that acurate after all lol


----------



## mummyclo

Im happy at avacado right now :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

yeah think so!
Looks to me like avocado, onion, sweet potatoe, papaya?, Cantalope melon, banana, dunno what that yellow one is can't b a lemon!, aubergine, pumpkin, something else weird and a watermelon!!!!

I also have a what to epxect when yr expecting accoutn and that tells you the size and weight of bubs every week - this week my baby is about 5 inches long and 3.5 ounces in weight, the size of yr open hand!

It also says I should have a huge appetite now which I still don't have! Am still struggling with the same size portions as my 5 year old!!!! Lol!


----------



## cho

My appetite got a lot better this week, my 15 week pic looks tiny! i think i have shrunk in a couple of days lol x


----------



## mummyclo

I eat sooooo much now and drink gallons! I don't know if im drinking more for fluid or what?
and an onion is definitely smaller than an avocado!
:shrug:


----------



## WILSMUM

OK have just had a quick look on October Bumpkins and November Sparklers and after the sweet potatoe thats a mango and after the banana is a papaya!! Still don't know what that is between the pumpkin and watermelon though!!!!! Think I might have to have a sneaky look in 3rd tri!


----------



## cho

an aubergine


----------



## WILSMUM

aubergine before the pumpkin then its a honeydew melon and then a watermelon!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

just the thought of the watermelon makes my eyes water!!! Lol!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Its white? i have no clue what that is? a football? :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol!! Thats what was confusing me!! A honeydew melon is yellow and in my opinion smaller than a pumpkin!!!!


----------



## cho

omg my bump has def actually shrunk really bad in a couple of days!!!


----------



## mummyclo

maybe you have lost weight, i lost a pound a week until i got to 15 weeks, now im putting on loads :(


----------



## cho

i have lost weight but not that dramatically its like its halved in size maybe cos my pic was done first thing in morning :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

:shrug: i dont even look like i have a bump yet..........
so i can't really say
:cry:


----------



## Nessicle

Once we find out the sex we'l tell everyone cos they all want to know too but we'll keep the name a secret til he/she is born because I don't want anyone else putting me off it lol 

charlotte I find some days my bump looks smaller than others I bet by the end of the day it's stuck right out again :haha: x


----------



## cho

maybe hope so :(


----------



## WILSMUM

it will look smaller first thing hun as its all baby then - once u've eaten u get a bit of food and bloat as well even after brekkie!!! I'm sure its nothing to worry about - baby is still pretty small at the moment so isn't making that much of an impact on yr bump - its all uterus etc at the moment!


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> omg i have them all the time that he has an affair but i wake up actually hating him,
> 
> ............:haha:
> 
> Yeah, I have to refrain from punching him while he's still sleeping :haha:Click to expand...

Oh that's so funny!! When I was pregnant with Mollie I dreamt dh had an affair with Amanda Holden. I could hardly speak to him and I definitely couldn't watch her on the TV for ages!!! lol

Those dreams haven't started yet. Good job cos I don't want to be falling out with him as he's the only person who shows me any consideration! :dohh:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Loving all the baby names. We know we are having a little girl but haven't really started thinking of names yet as I think we are still in shock that the results were good!

With regards to bump well lets just say that since the sickness stopped 3 weeks ago I've put on 9lb!! and now I look 5 months pregnant - I'm gonna be the size of a house!! I can only fit into maternity clothes now. Good job we got the results to tell everyone.

I bought a few sneaky items from the Pumpkin Patch sale for beanie. We have lots of things of Mollie's but not sure yet whether I want to use them. It's all been stored away since she passed away. Maybe I should get it all out and see how I feel??

Has anyone else been buying yet? Is anyone bothering with a moses basket?


----------



## sammiwry

Ill be getting a moses basket as to begin with itll be what Pebble sleeps in when we go and see the grandparents


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> morning gals!
> 
> Butterfly sooo happy for you sweetie that's great news :hugs:
> 
> Kerrie - can't believe you're 16 weeks already, I just saw your ticker don't you think the days are flying by now we're in second tri? For me I think it's cos everyone knows and I've seen the baby - I have the scan in the room in a frame saying "Baby's Scan" so I see it everyday and it makes me smile!
> 
> I'm the same with my OH girls - I fine myself getting really short and snappy and I wish I wouldnt but just can't help it, either that or I'm crying ha ha, poor bloke :haha:
> 
> As for names, we like Ethan Andrew (OH's middle name) for a boy or Martha Mae for a girl. I don't like crazy names but don't like too traditional names as they're quite common. My little sister suggested Isla (OH's surname is White but she didnt quite make the conection before she said it :rofl:)
> 
> Sammi - Harlow is nice I do like it - just don't call a boy Sparrow like Nicole Richie has ha ha. My friend chose the name Harper which is lovely too!
> 
> xx


Haha! saying that our boys name so far is Madden (guess where that one came from..)


----------



## WILSMUM

yeah I'm planning on having a moses basket for the first however long it fits in it - we'll have that in our room with us and then bubs'll move into DS's old cot which is actually a cot bed so am sure it'll look tiny in there to start with!!!
I had a moses basket with DS and it was great as it meant I could have that where ever i was not that he ever slept in it during the day but this one won't get a choice in the matter!!!!


----------



## cho

yer im going to use a moses basket but im not going to use the stand i wanna put the moses basket in its cot so it will get use to the surroundings and wont seem as daunting when moving into the cot


----------



## - Butterfly -

The moses baskets vary so much in price!! The one I like is winnie the pooh from Mothercare - just gonna keep watching to see if it comes in the sale!!


----------



## WILSMUM

I had this one for DS https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...g-Ranges/I-Love-My-Bear-Moses-Basket(0010565)
well pretty much the same its been updated a bit in the last 5 years!!!!!

Thats a good idea about putting it in the cot but our cots gonna b in the nursery/babies room and I really want bubs in with us for at least the first 3 months - that what I did with DS!


----------



## cho

well i will leave cot in the other room and put it in there in the day for naps and in with us in the night.
ive seen a few diff ones i like but i will wait till i know the sex.
I would love all gingham, patchwork stuff for a girl 
For a boy i havent a clue i quite like seaside ones x


----------



## WILSMUM

i've just seen a blue one in toys r us that I'd like for a boy! 
Naps during the day I'll prob bring the moses basket downstairs and have in the living room - thats what I did with DS - I don't like the thought of a new baby being that far away!!


----------



## cho

were in a apartment so all on one level so not far from me lol x


----------



## WILSMUM

Aaaaaahhhh! Yeah we're in a town house with 4 floors!!! Lol!!!


----------



## cho

yer dont blame you lol x


----------



## till bob

hi all well im havin a moses babsket but im borrowin my sisters as they arent in them that long r they just gona buy a rocker stand iv got a swing thats battery operated which was fab with tilly she would go to sleep in it but its pink so if its a boy the poor thing will be in a pink swing lol ness i love the name martha think its dead cute i quite like fraiser or zackery not zach for a boy but not sure hubby doesnt like either xx kerrie im so jealous u find out the sex in 3 days xxx


----------



## ducky1502

I want ur opinion ladies. I had a gender scan booked for 16wks but hav to change it to 15hrs before, so its the night of 15+6. Do you think that will be ok? What difference can 15hrs really make?!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Give them a ring hun n explain :) I cant see it makin any difference. 

I've been busy today...well been busy all week. I've been organising for the 2 weddings I'm workin on over the weekend, its been manic. Rarely do 2 in a weekend but occasionally it happens. I'll be knackered by monday lol then I ave all the linens, chair covers etc to collect n get laundered. 

Im knackered just thinkin about it ;)


----------



## nikki-lou25

I have a moses basket from when Aimee was little, I was thinkin of buyin a swingin crib for my bedroom - they're so cute


----------



## Sherri81

Ladies, I'm having a bit of an issue at home, and I don't know what to do. I wasn't gonna say anything, but with everyone talking about getting pissy and not wanting to be around their hubbys, I thought maybe you guys would have some advice... even though my problem is the opposite.

I'm not normally a touchy feely person, but since being pregnant this time around, I have been kind of wanting to be hugged more. I haven't done a 180 and need constant affection... I just want him to come sit with me on the couch or something while watching tv, or maybe just a hug every now and then. When I express this to my husband he calls me annoying and flat out refuses. He won't come near me at all anymore. I understand we can't have intercourse anymore, and I haven't felt like really doing anything for him, if you know what I mean, but I don't feel like that should be why he would pull back from me completely. When I ask him what's wrong, he just says it's because I'm pregnant and just had surgery.... I don't really see how this can be the reason, when he didn't stop me from getting up and doing laundry, making beds, cleaning the bathroom etc 2 days after I got hime from surgery. If it's okay for me to do that stuff, why can't he even hug me?

And that's the other thing. He makes this big show of being the one who has to do everything around the house now that I'm pregnant, and especially since I had been surgery... but he isn't doing everything. Yes, he is doing the shopping cuz I can't walk much and can't carry groceries, and yes he has been making suppers more... but that's it. He was supposed to do laundry and fold it all while I was in hospital, and I came back to the same house! He hasn't done anything but play Play Station 3! So even though I had been told not to do anything for a week, I did stuff to make the house liveable! Every now and then he'd tell me to sit down cuz he'd do it later.... but he never did! And he wasn't working at this point in time either, so that can't be his excuse to do nothing. He hasn't been logging since early March!

Now he's also spending more time on the computer downstairs as well. And when I say he's spending more time down there, I mean he goes downstairs at 11:30pm, and won't come upstairs until 3am. I get so mad at this cuz I'm a light sleeper normally, and pregnancy has caused me to have insomnia, so when he crawls into bed at 3am, I wake up and can't go back to sleep, which I think is inconsiderate on his part. I have expressed this to him many times and he just tells me to stop nagging him, and why do I need to control him 24/7. Eventually he agrees to come upstairs earlier, but it never fails, I end up having to shout at him from the top of the stairs at 1:30am, and he might make it up an hour later. Even now, he has to get up at 2am to head out to the bush, and last night he said he had to 'check his email' which is what he says every night, and he went downstairs at 9:30pm, despite the fact that he should have been in bed by then. He said it was vitally important as he plays internet chess and the moves have to be emailed...? Thats vital? I yelled down to him at 10:30pm, and he got mad at me, came upstairs and slammed the bedroom door on me without saying good night. When 2am rolled around, he didn't wake up with his alarm, and I had to wake him up. Now, when he comes hom from work, he will fall asleep in his chair and bitch about how little sleep he gets.... he won't do anything with Greg and he won't be helping me around the house...

I'm really starting to wonder what he is doing downstairs. If he was looking at porn, he would tell me.... he always has before. I can't check the computer because we always clear cookies and history etc after every use. I don't understand why he has to be downstairs at such odd hours, and why he is always so pissy when I ask him what he is doing, and I wonder why it is so imperative that he HAS to check his email daily despite the fact that he has to get up for work soon.... What could be so important??

And the problems at home are making me think more and more about an ex of mine.... and I know I shouldn't be. It was a guy I met at the gym 6 yrs ago, and we have always got along amazingly! We just get each other. We are like the same person, and we can talk non stop and we never get tired of each other's company. I have often thought that this was the person I was supposed to be with, but since I already had Greg with Ian, I stayed with Ian. I did end up sleeping with this guy once, 5 yrs or so ago, and Ian knows this, and we worked through it. He never wanted me to have contact with this guy again, which I kind of understand, but whenever me and Ian start having problems, it seems like me and this guy run into each other somewhere, and our friendship picks up where it left off, and I go along with it, because he listens to me. And true to form, I went to cover at my mom's office yesterday, and he came in looking for bark mulch for his garden. And we talked for like an hour,a nd it was just so natural andgood. And I just feel like calling him and talking to him, and I think about this constantly, especially when Ian is being such an ass. Whenever Ian refuses to hug me, I just think to myself, well Trevor would. And if he won't come sit with me or do laundry or something, I think, well Trevor would do this, or Trevor would do that...

I just don't know what to do anymore.... Ian knows he isn't supposed to be stressing me out, and yet he does stuff to stress me out constantly! He leaves me to figure out bill payments and budgets, doesn't care or try to help when I tell him we don't have money to pay our bills, and then he goes and spends money we don't have on fast food or something! He is constantly causing me stress, and Trevor even said yesterday, if I were pregnant with his kid, he would be doing everything for me.... cleaning, cooking, shopping, bills and budgets etc. And I know he would! Like he said, he's been doing it all along for himself (he is seperated after being married for 2 yrs), so it wouldn't be any different, he'd just get a baby at the end of it.

I'm getting so confused.... sorry for the long rant. I just don't know who to talk to.


----------



## till bob

ah sherri im so sorry ur feelin like this but some of wat u said i can relate to me and my hubby r really close and he would do anythin for me hes so protective wen im pregnant he smoothers me and i have to tell him to leave me alone but he does this goes downstairs untill 2 in the mornin on the laptop and im shoutin at him at the top of the stairs to come to bed i always wonder wat hes up 2 he just says hes lookin on the footy website or somethin but im not so sure see he wouldnt tell me if he was watchin porn even tho i wudnt be bothered i think more so wen ur pregnant u get paronoid wat they r up to and he clears all the history after hes used the laptop so i cant c wat hes been on wen iv asked him about it before he just tells me to stop bein so stupid and he loves me more than anythin which i know he does maybe it is just me bein paranoid lol hope u work things out hun xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Oo Sherri what a dilemma, unfortunately I've no idea what to suggest but *hugs* you know your always welcome to moan here


----------



## Momma2b2010

hey! congrats. im due December 3 how exciting!


----------



## KellyC75

Sorry to read how your feeling Sherri....:hugs:

I know what you mean about feeling as though you just want a hug...I think with me, its because I love to feel special, thats natural, surely :flower:

I think you should treat yourself to something you like/enjoy

Mayby book a meal out one nite or go to the movies with your Husband, spending time alone really helps keep the magic, especially at this time 

:hugs:


----------



## louise1302

:hugs: sherri my hubby spends lots of time downtairs too but he works nights from home, a lot of the time hes not working though so i get a little of what youre feeling

woooo hooo 12 weeks finally it seems to have taken forever to get here

im still feeling icky a lot of the time although not been sick for 2 days 'touch wood' is annoying me a bit i took hubby out for lunch on his 30th yesterday and he said its horrible watching me eat as its such a chore for me now and it is (i wish in a way itd always been like this though and i wouldnt be the size i am :lol:)

should have my scan next week :)


----------



## sammiwry

oo exciting louise!!

it was 7 weeks yesterday to my 20 week scan cant wait!


----------



## louise1302

i cant wait til my 20 week scan i figured it should be the week i come home from my hols as i turn 20 weeks while im there, its so exciting finding out what flavour baby is although after 4 boys im pretty much thinking boy again haha

apparently people with pcos usually have same sex children across the board-whether thats true or not im unsure but 5 boys wouldnt worry me im used to them lol


----------



## emmajv1

i'm 13wks today!!!! got my first scan tomorrow!! im so excited and nervous...feel all over the place at the mo though, i'm due 22nd dec, well thats what my dates say so i'll wait and see what they say tomorrow !! good luck everyone else :kiss:


----------



## sammiwry

aww a girl would be different then lol

I have always though Pebble is a girl and I'll find out in 7 weeks hopefully!!


----------



## lozzy21

My tummy is finaly starting to feel a different shape :D


----------



## Mincholada

wooohooo lozzy!!!! i hope i'll feel/see that soon too. i took a bump picture today at 14+4 and it looks exactly like 10+3... bump = non existent!!!! :(

HOWEVER... i could feel my uterus today. i think it's starting to move upward. that area felt a little weird as well today. can't describe it with words. not sore, not painful, but i could definitely say that there was something there and in me now. maybe uterus was growing!? who knows!

anyhow... in less than 13 hours, i'm going to lay on the bed in the birth center and get my long anticipated ultrasound. gotta drink 32 ounces before and am not allowed to pee. geez!!! hope my babe is gonna be bouncing around. saw some cute videos on youtube yesterday. wish me luck! off to bed now!


----------



## KellyC75

With my first & second I didnt show as early as this time....I really am huge for the stage im at!....:blush:

Only 11 days until our private scan....:happydance::happydance:


----------



## spencerbear

Hi girls....

pleased to say everything is ok and little bean waved at me before wriggling away lol. So im now here to join you girls.

I even made my first baby purchase yesterday as well.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## mummyclo

I cant wait to have my 20 week scan but its still 4 weeks away :(
I want to see my babba again!
:happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Welcome to the new girls.....:flower:

Those that have had scans...Do you think your little ones face appears to be a boys or girls? I ask, as my friend has 1 boy, 2 girls & another girl on the way...She said she could 'tell' from there little faces...:baby:

Ive looked back at my DS2's scan picture & he does look like a boy, but this babys scan picture looks more 'delicate'....:shrug:


----------



## WILSMUM

Can't really see my bubs face as its hiding it with its hands!!! Cheeky monkey!!!

Think its only just over 3 wks till my 20 wk scan now!! Can't wait to find out what it is! When I got my BFP I thought Girl but sicne my 12 wk scan when they moved my due date forward 5 days I now think boy! I've seen a lovely moses basket for a boy but the pram colour I like is more girlie!!! Lol!!!

Had my 16wk midwife appointment this morning - had my downs triple bloods taken so now waiting to hear how they come back - keeping my fingers crossed i don't get a phone call in the next week and instead get a letter in a fortnight!!! She did listens for bubs heartbeat as well though and after saying don't worry if I don't get it straight away it can be difficult to find this early she put the doppler on my stomach and there it was straight away!!! Was great to hear even though I've been feeling movement for a couple of weeks its nice to have that extra reassurance that everythign is fine!!!

My uterus & bubs have only this week moved up - at 14 wks I was feeling movement quite low down just above my knicker line and c-section scar but yesterday and today the movement has been higher - just below my belly button!

I bought some maternity jeans from next and they were delivered yesterday as although my pre preg jeans still fit bubs is awkward and tends to lie just where they rest on my stomach and it just feels weird and a bit uncomfortable esp as it also puts pressure on my bladder! but although these jeans are great and a lovely fit I still don't have the bump for them - I was wearing round the house yesterday and as soon as a stood up they fell down and made me look like I have a saggy bum!!!! Oh well as long as the weatehr stays like this then I have a pair of white pre preg linen trousers that fit and are comfy! Not sure how white trousers and primary school children r gonna mix though - think I might be asking for trouble!!! Lol!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Does my baby look like a boys profile? I can't tell
:shrug:


----------



## WILSMUM

Yeah I'd say boy mummyclo!
I was just comparing my pics of DS and this one and they do actually look very similar - both have their hands in front of their faces mind so no profile shot of either!!! Lol!


----------



## mummyclo

I can't wait to find out! Yours are hiding their faces wilsmum! They are playing peekaboo!
:haha:


----------



## Nessicle

morning all!! 

How is everyone today? 

I'm pretty sure I felt a little movement this morning laid in bed but I can't be sure....

I was laid there awake but eyes shut just before the alarm went off, felt a tickle sensation along with like a wave like when you go over a hill but low down. 

I havent felt it since but I've been at work and pretty active up and down and busy so haven't sat still to 'look for it' if that makes sense? 

x


----------



## mummyclo

Sounds pretty good to me :thumbup:
If it was me feeling that i would say it was the baby!
:haha:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Does my baby look like a boys profile? I can't tell
> :shrug:

Mmm, looks like a 'boy' profile to me....:baby:


----------



## mummyclo

I sorta hope so, secretly wishing for a boy, but i keep it a secret!
:blush:


----------



## Nessicle

Aww thanks mummyclo! :cloud9: I've defo not felt it before and I know it wasn't wind :haha: 

I think boy too for you! 

I'm not sure with my scan piccie!


----------



## mummyclo

I have a girl feeling for you nessicle, but im never right!
:rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

Really? Two of my sisters think girl, Mark thinks girl, I thought boy right from word go but since my scan I don't know - it could be either :rofl:


----------



## mummyclo

Im sure it could be either
:rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

or even part girl part boy.......:haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> I'm not sure with my scan piccie!


I think it looks more like a girl....But its not a very big picture, so cant see that well....:baby:


----------



## mummyclo

I agree your baby has delicate features, and mine has a huge nose!!
Deffo girl for nessicle!
:rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> mine has a huge nose!!
> 
> :rofl:

Aww, dont listen to Mummy....:haha:


----------



## Nessicle

here you go a bigger piccie


----------



## Nessicle

I secretly hope it's a girl but would be over the moon with a boy as well!


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> here you go a bigger piccie

Mmmm.....I will stick with Girl!....:flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> I secretly hope it's a girl but would be over the moon with a boy as well!

Snap....Same here....:winkwink:

Although im not so secretive about the fact!.....:haha:


----------



## Nessicle

I've got 7 weeks til my 20 week scan - OH won't let me get a private scan he said its a waste of money, I know he has a point but I'm sooo impatient lol! 

Ha ha Kelly I think most pregnant women secretly hope for a girl first but obviously we're happy to just have a healthy baby!


----------



## WILSMUM

def looks like a girl to me too ness!
I'm becoming more and more convinced I'm having another boy - what do u think?


----------



## sammiwry

I want a boy first! I hate being older than my brother but have thought from the very beginning that Pebble is female!



Just tried to pay for petrol at work using the joint account and managed to block my pin despite ringing my brother after the second attempt to dig out my diary with it written in the back! Bless him the guy working in there was trying not to laugh at me, but never felt so embarassed in all my life :( Had to pay on my other card thats got not alot of money on it :(


----------



## Nessicle

aww no Sammi ha ha bless you! Can you get it back outta the joint account? If I don't see you tomorrow happy 14 weeks btw chick! 

do you have a bigger version of your pic Wils? Not quite sure from your avatar x


----------



## sammiwry

Yea, I'll get Warren to draw the money out for me, its only a £10 but my bank account literally has my bill money and that's it. I've just told my dad as he's just come home and now hes laughing at me :(


----------



## meeley

Well girls i thought i'd take the plunge and at 13wks move over to 2nd tri, its not started well for me!! Came down with this sickness bug on weds and have been feeling really really rough since!! :-( Hopefully shouldnt affect the baby at all, just me!! :-(
As soon as I get access to a scanner will post my pics up online, scan went really well!!


----------



## Nessicle

aww sorry you're not well Meeley!! :hugs: as long as you're keeping up the fluids bubs will be fine. The bug wont affect the baby x

Glad you're over in second tri with us now yay!


----------



## happigail

Hello December dreamers!! There's every chance my bubba may be one of you! Due Nov 23rd so possible!


----------



## mummyclo

Hey happigail! I hope your buba is one of us!!
:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

what do you mean 'one of you' lol I'm confused! :haha:


----------



## StarTX

Hi everybody! Im due Dec 30, so happy to be here!! Can you please add me to the list?


----------



## louise1302

ooooh im so bloody tired today all i want to do is sleep


----------



## WILSMUM

welcome over to 2nd tri girls! 

heres a bigger scan pic Ness - what do u think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0001.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sammiwry

Does anyone know if the discount code for mothercare applies when items are on a discount already??


----------



## KellyC75

WILSMUM said:


> welcome over to 2nd tri girls!
> 
> heres a bigger scan pic Ness - what do u think?

Aww cute pic :baby: but you cant see the little mites face too well, so hard to guess...:shrug:

......Listen to me, like im an expert! :haha::haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

i know its a cheeky monkey and is obviously like its Mum and didn't want its pic taken!!! Lol!!!


----------



## till bob

wilsmum i think ur havin a girl and ness ur def havin a girl had a feelin for u from day one well mine just looks like an alien so not sure if anyone can guess but feel free to have ago lol xxx


----------



## cho

hey this looks like fun tillbob wheres your pic, i think mines a boy i was looking at ds pics too and i said def boy again lol dont know why:shrug: lol x


----------



## boola123

Hi Everyone,
How do I move over? My due date has changed to the 18th now!
Sorry ive not been on in ages as been having a pretty rough time lately. Ive been in hospital twice due to being severly deyhydrated because of morning sickness. Had to stay on a drip. On very strong tablets now so hopefully everything will ease off now. Had scan and everything looks good. Really dont know how to upload the photo though.
Hope everyone is doing ok and enjoying 2nd tri! 
xx


----------



## sammiwry

wish my pic was clearer so people could guess what Pebble is :(


----------



## Kerrieann

R can anyone guess mine??? Congrats to the new girls moving over, will change ur dates now :happydance: Hope ur all ok this evening :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

Im shatterd today, no idea how im going to get up at 6 for work.


----------



## xkirstyx

when is ur gender scan kerrieann??? i have a feeling ur having a boy but iv not really looked at the scan lol


----------



## peaches31

KellyC75 said:


> Welcome to the new girls.....:flower:
> 
> Those that have had scans...Do you think your little ones face appears to be a boys or girls? I ask, as my friend has 1 boy, 2 girls & another girl on the way...She said she could 'tell' from there little faces...:baby:
> 
> Ive looked back at my DS2's scan picture & he does look like a boy, but this babys scan picture looks more 'delicate'....:shrug:

here is a pic of my babys face. you can tell me your guess please!
 



Attached Files:







535685501_1893654424_0.jpeg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Vilranda

Will be joining soon, and I have my 1st scan on weds! I'm so excited! :yipee:


----------



## Mincholada

had my scan today! I'M IN LOVE!!!!!!!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

baby was sooo cute. when the ultrasound device pushed in for the first time, baby tried to shield it's head from it, so it was throwing up its arm and hands. i think we disturbed it from sleeping. would've been in a great position to see what it is... but... first all the measurements!

everything measured 14+5/14+6, however the head measured a little bigger at 15 to 15+2.

i'm a little concerned about the heartrate. sonographer said baby's heartbeat was 69 and she didn't say anything else about it, but in my head i was already like "that sounds pretty low". confirmed with the internet. however, when she got the heartbeat and i listened to it, it sounded perfectly like what i was expecting... so don't know. guess it was okay, otherwise she would've said something, right!?

when we finally got to taking pictures of baby, it started acting out :happydance: apparently it thought that it was lots of fun kicking after the ultrasound device... or maybe it just wanted it's peace again after that long disturbance :)

i asked her, if it was possible to see what it is, but there was no way. it was so active throwing its legs up that we just couldn't get a look. at one time both legs were actually spread apart, but guess what!? the umbilical cord was in the way.... argh! 

since the sonographer tried to look for the gender, i'm not gonna book a private scan. for the anomaly scan at 20 weeks i'll have to pay another $130,- since only one scan is included and if it's the same woman, i guess she'll look again and tell me the gender if visible. if not, i'll still be able to book a private scan.

alright ladies, here my precious LO:
 



Attached Files:







BabyBurkert2.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 4









BabyBurkert4.jpg
File size: 136.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## till bob

c.holdway said:


> hey this looks like fun tillbob wheres your pic, i think mines a boy i was looking at ds pics too and i said def boy again lol dont know why:shrug: lol x

can u see my pic wen u click on my name it is my profile pic but duno why its not showin up i think urs is a boy charlotte kerri i think a girl for u xx


----------



## till bob

peaches i think boy for u xx


----------



## cho

tillbob if you go to customize profile then go to change avatar the you will get a pic up here, erm i would prob say boy tillbob, dont ask y lol.
Boy for me and kerri i think,and ness i think girl.

Whens kerri scan must be today or tomorrow right?


----------



## spencerbear

I think im having a girl, even thought he pic isnt very clear. I did the old wives tale with the needle and thread and it said i was going to have a girl this time too.....

Oh and kerrie when you get a chance can you change my due date to 20/12 please x


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi girls, its my scan tomorrow!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: I think im having a boy but am a little tiny bit secretly hoping for a girl...:happydance: lol I think ur all having boys apart from ness!


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats on ur scan spencerbear, have moved ur date, that my dads bday! hehe x


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats on ur scan mincholada! Lovely pics too, love it when the babys really active! If the lady wasnt worried about heartrate i wouldnt worry, you both would have noticed that is sounded slow, maybe she said 169?


----------



## cho

kerri what time you got it hun?oooh bet ur well excited !!


----------



## Kerrieann

Its at 10 in morn but gotta travel and hour to get there so gotta be up quite early! But better then how late my other scan was! Cant wait, dont think ill sleep tonight! x


----------



## WILSMUM

Oooo how exciting! I can't wait to see the pics and find out what yr having!!! I'll say girl!!


----------



## Nessicle

wils I think you're having a girl!! 

Till bob I'll go look at yours in a sec on your profile :flower: 

Kerrie I say boy for you!


----------



## Nessicle

Mincholada said:


> had my scan today! I'M IN LOVE!!!!!!!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> baby was sooo cute. when the ultrasound device pushed in for the first time, baby tried to shield it's head from it, so it was throwing up its arm and hands. i think we disturbed it from sleeping. would've been in a great position to see what it is... but... first all the measurements!
> 
> everything measured 14+5/14+6, however the head measured a little bigger at 15 to 15+2.
> 
> i'm a little concerned about the heartrate. sonographer said baby's heartbeat was 69 and she didn't say anything else about it, but in my head i was already like "that sounds pretty low". confirmed with the internet. however, when she got the heartbeat and i listened to it, it sounded perfectly like what i was expecting... so don't know. guess it was okay, otherwise she would've said something, right!?
> 
> when we finally got to taking pictures of baby, it started acting out :happydance: apparently it thought that it was lots of fun kicking after the ultrasound device... or maybe it just wanted it's peace again after that long disturbance :)
> 
> i asked her, if it was possible to see what it is, but there was no way. it was so active throwing its legs up that we just couldn't get a look. at one time both legs were actually spread apart, but guess what!? the umbilical cord was in the way.... argh!
> 
> since the sonographer tried to look for the gender, i'm not gonna book a private scan. for the anomaly scan at 20 weeks i'll have to pay another $130,- since only one scan is included and if it's the same woman, i guess she'll look again and tell me the gender if visible. if not, i'll still be able to book a private scan.
> 
> alright ladies, here my precious LO:

Aww so glad you're bubs is doing well!! Are you sure she didnt say 169bpm?? it's usually between 110 and 170bpm so perhaps that's what she said :flower: 

xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hey ladies, 

Not been here properly in a few days - I been soooo busy, I'll breath a big sigh of relief when the 2 weddings are done :)

My scan pic is rubbish so noone will be able to guess sex. I keep callin "it" HE though, I have a boy vibe - but girl would be easier lol! I dont mind though. 1 of each would be lovely.


----------



## Nessicle

yeah 1 of each defo would be lovely Nikki! I want 3 kids but OH only wants 2 hoping he'll change his mind though lol x


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm the same as you nikki - don't really mind - one of each would be nice though! DS always refers to it as female so who knows! I usually refer to it as baby cause I don't like it but sometimes I say he! Can't wait till we actually know the sex and I can stop calling it it!!!


----------



## ducky1502

I've had to change my gender scan date again! Its now on monday 29th when I will be 16+3. So excited to find out even tho I'm sure its a boy. I havnt been around too much the past few days, been busy and by the time I'm free all I wanna do is have a nap. I hope everyone is well :)


----------



## lozzy21

Iv been a naughty girl, i phoned in sick for work. Had no sleep lastnight because it was too hot and there was no way i could have got up at 6 to get to work for 7.

OH is off work today too so its a bonus.


You can see the nub on my pic but because baby has its legs up you cant see what way its pointing :(


----------



## Nessicle

I might sound stupid here but does anyone ever worry that sitting down too hard will hurt the baby? I just realised how silly that sounds.....

Just that I had a jolting pain up my vajayjay when I sat down harder then usual on the bus this morning... x


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> I might sound stupid here but does anyone ever worry that sitting down too hard will hurt the baby? I just realised how silly that sounds.....
> 
> Just that I had a jolting pain up my vajayjay when I sat down harder then usual on the bus this morning... x

Iv had that if i sat on a hard chair for too long.


----------



## WILSMUM

i wouldn't have thought so hun - sex doesn't hurt of affect bubs so I can't see that just sitting down a but hard would do anything except hurt u!!! Its all pretty well protected in there!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks girls - yeah and I suppose some ladies have had falls or accidents when pregnant and their bubs have been fine too. Probably more like it hurts me rather than bubs! 

I've been getting lots of shooting pains what feels like inside my lady garden - assuming it's round ligament pain? I had one last night that went from there and I felt pain in my shoulder too for a few seconds it hurt! x


----------



## WILSMUM

u get shoulder pain if u have trapped wind so mayb it was that hun?


----------



## cho

wow do you really i never new that wilsmum that will explain my shoulder always hurting lol x


----------



## Nessicle

well it was at the same time I had the pain inside my vajayjay and lasted the same amount of time which is what was strange. 

Charlotte was it you saying you feel like your bump has shrunk a bit? I feel like mine has shrunk today too! x


----------



## cho

yer have u seen the pics of mine, its gone really round now though starting to get bigger again was really weird have a look on the bump pics and go back like 3 pages ur seee the diff mine shrunk


----------



## cho

page 1004


----------



## Nessicle

will go and have a look, I've read that it's completely normal though that doesnt make us feel better lol! 

I had a massive bump yesterday and a little mound now it's freaky! Listened to bubs this morning though so know it's ok! x


----------



## bubblebubble1

Hey everyone,

Ness i get that in the vj too! (Mines a Mivvi) lol!!! :haha: Like bone pain?!?! its weird. 

How has everyone been?

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha Mivvi!! We have some weird names for them don't we hey?! 

I have had that pain what you're describing a few times but this is like the muscles of my vajayjay and near my cervix if that makes sense? Probably just everything stretching making it feel like it's in there lol! x


----------



## bubblebubble1

lol!!! i have heard some great ones!! would make a good thread!!!

Yes i think thats probably it. Feels strange being in the 2nd tri!! Its gone so quick this time for me and now its slowed down a bit. Still waiting on the flavour results and chromo results too and its driving me mad. (if anyone wants to guess scan is on the first page of my journal) Got another scan in 2 weeks too!! 

Glad to read everyone is ok. Anyone still got sickness? xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah it does feel time is going a bit slower now I think for me it's because I'm in limbo til my 20 week scan although got an appt at midwife a week on Tuesday for 15 week check up and should hear bubs hb (I know I have a doppler but theirs are better lol). Nice inbetween buffer!

I still have a little wave of sickness here and there when I'm tired or hungry but it soon passes after food or a nap! 

I'm so exhausted today though, I havent slept properly in about 4 days because of OH tossing and turning in bed I feel so weak it's unreal I'm struggling at work today :( xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Yea thats all i get too, though im still scared to take my bands off!!

Poor you, i have that too, send him to the sofa!!! Im having trouble getting comfy in bed like im craving sleeping on my front!!!

That will be nice, its good to have a few apts in between xx


----------



## WILSMUM

yeah trapped wind def causes shoulder pain! I had a lap & dye in Nov and they had to inflate my belly and the consultant said to me then I might get some should pain due to the trapped air in my belly, basically the same as trapped wind!!!

I've had a couple of days the last week or so when I've been really close to being sick - its weird though cause I don't actually feel sick just all of a sudden start retching and have to run to the nearest sink/loo just in case!!!!

Everything I've eaten today has tasted like mud! From my strawberry smoothy this morning, to the few choccies I had before I went to work and even my cheese roll I've just eaten! Its putting me off eating!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

When I had my 16 wk check the mw booked me in for my next 2 appointments!! So I have my 20 wk scan on 12th July, then mw appointment on 20th July and 24 wk mw appointment on 12th August!

I think the next wk is gonna drag cause I'm kinda waiting and expecting the phone to ring with bad news from my blood test yesterday! Once I get this next week out of the way i think the time is gonna fly esp as its the last day of term the thurs after my scan here!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies! thought i would join in second tri now :))) I am so HAPPY that i have reached this stage now :) Kerrie can you please change my due date from the 26th to the 24th. thank you. xx Look forward to the next few months in second tri :)


----------



## cho

just been out to get some bits and i just hurt in my groin i ache and everything feels soooo heavy, i was the same yesterday, also when i go for a wee, my mooie feels like its going to split like i have something pushing on it sorry i no its bit tmi but its really starting to annoy me and to think i am only 15 weeks cant imagine what its going to be like when i am 40wks. My stomach also aches too when i walk or been on my feet for a while anyone else get this?


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> yeah trapped wind def causes shoulder pain! I had a lap & dye in Nov and they had to inflate my belly and the consultant said to me then I might get some should pain due to the trapped air in my belly, basically the same as trapped wind!!!
> 
> I've had a couple of days the last week or so when I've been really close to being sick - its weird though cause I don't actually feel sick just all of a sudden start retching and have to run to the nearest sink/loo just in case!!!!
> 
> Everything I've eaten today has tasted like mud! From my strawberry smoothy this morning, to the few choccies I had before I went to work and even my cheese roll I've just eaten! Its putting me off eating!!!

I've had 2 laparoscopies and they say it's a "small procedure" and "relatively painless" - F*@k me it was agony!! Excuse my french lol but the pain in my shoulders was horrendous and I couldnt use my stomach muscles for about 2 weeks after it, not even to do a number 2! x


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> just been out to get some bits and i just hurt in my groin i ache and everything feels soooo heavy, i was the same yesterday, also when i go for a wee, my mooie feels like its going to split like i have something pushing on it sorry i no its bit tmi but its really starting to annoy me and to think i am only 15 weeks cant imagine what its going to be like when i am 40wks. My stomach also aches too when i walk or been on my feet for a while anyone else get this?

I get that aching in my tummy and also back muscles when I've been sitting or standing for too long x


----------



## bubblebubble1

hey c.holdway, i get this too. The aches when i have been up for a while, my back really aches too. I guess its muscle again stretching. I keep thinking about how i felt at 30 weeks and rembering how heavy i felt!!! Also supposed to be going back to work at 36 weeks for a week which is scary as ive never been 36 weeks before!!! xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

ness i never had that with my lap!! i was up straight after and fine, never had any pain at all! The worst thing in my whole life was the csec!!! x


----------



## Nessicle

really bubble?! OMG I found it painful! I also got a post surgical infection with my first one in 2005 whilst in hospital so healing time was a lot slower and my scar is tripple the size of my second scar. 

I found i had to have someone help lift me up as I couldn't use my muscles at all x


----------



## cho

I felt like this with ds but not till the end.
Your be fine at work hun, i worked till 37 weeks doing 40 hrs a week on my feet constant, that was agony, and boy i got some serious strechmarks everywhere on my legs from doing that, thankfully they have all disappeared.
Unless i get a tan lol! i have a list to take to mw next week lol shes going to hate me ! hehe


----------



## cho

I never new what a lap was so i just looked on google nd i got a video showing the surgery and omg i feel sick !!!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

C. Holdway - a list of questions? i do that!! i have my next list already for my consultant! Glad u said that. I hope it wiL be ok!!

Ness - Yea i was fine, they said eat light and i had dominoes pizza in bed,:haha: i think it was just sore for that evening!! And it was great cos i got a week off!!! Oh no for the infection, i bet that really didnt help!


----------



## peaches31

thanx for the guess till bob. i have been feeling boy since the beginning. i have 2 girls so kinda scared to have a boy though!:wacko:


----------



## WILSMUM

i had pain just in the left hand side of my stomach - muscle pain like i'd done too many sit ups! And I really struggled to get myself from laying down to sitting up for a good week or so after - in recovery in the hosp I couldn't do it at all so they had to sit me up just by lifting the back of the bed up!!!

Well eventually managed to dig oout my bump pic from DS - I didn't make a not of how many weeks I was when i took it but if the dates in the properties of the pic r right then I was 37 weeks!!! I hope I'm the same with this one - I guess we'll just have to wait another 20 wks to find out!! Lol!!!
 



Attached Files:







Wil Bump 37 wks (3).jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4









Wil Bump 37 wks (6).jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sherri81

I don't have scan pics to show but can someone guess the gender for me. If it helps, the heartrate is usually 150 or above, and I'm still getting nauseous every couple of days.

Yesterday was a crap day with me being on my feet all say. And this morning I woke upvand it feels like all the muscles under my belly and onthe sides of my belly, are pulled. And my feet are killing too. It was cuz ofmy cell phone. Less than 30 days old and big probs, so they're supposed to do a simple replace..... 6 hours later, 2 hours spent standing in store, and 4 trips back and forth from store to home, and I finally have my new phone.

Should I worry about the pulled muscle feeling? I know i've exceeded my walking/standing limit yesterday especially having just had surgery last week.


----------



## cho

ahh how neat was your bump, mine was lovely till about 36 weeks and i just went massive then it went all round too mine was horrible in the end lol.
I never had a stretchmark on my body until 37 weeks when i quit work and i had the ones on my legs and a couple on my tumy very faint not bad though, then when i gave birth they were everywhere my stomach was caped, but with plenty of good old bio oil they all went thank god!!! horible things, you obviiously didnt have any then, did you get any??xx


----------



## cho

sherri you should be taking it easy hun, dont know how you manage, im moaning about how i feel and u have gone through so much more!!!

Phone places are shit only way to explain it!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> I never new what a lap was so i just looked on google nd i got a video showing the surgery and omg i feel sick !!!!

:haha:they're really rough with you too - no wonder we feel bruised after them ha ha!


----------



## Nessicle

Sherri81 said:


> I don't have scan pics to show but can someone guess the gender for me. If it helps, the heartrate is usually 150 or above, and I'm still getting nauseous every couple of days.
> 
> Yesterday was a crap day with me being on my feet all say. And this morning I woke upvand it feels like all the muscles under my belly and onthe sides of my belly, are pulled. And my feet are killing too. It was cuz ofmy cell phone. Less than 30 days old and big probs, so they're supposed to do a simple replace..... 6 hours later, 2 hours spent standing in store, and 4 trips back and forth from store to home, and I finally have my new phone.
> 
> Should I worry about the pulled muscle feeling? I know i've exceeded my walking/standing limit yesterday especially having just had surgery last week.

don't worry Sherri it's probably just the strain your body has faced over the last few weeks but you should listen to your body and rest as much as possible hun!


----------



## sammiwry

I've had to give in at work and do smaller
trollies as I've had my back playing up, not sure if it's
crumbling to pregnancy already or just being dodgey as I have problems with
my back anyway :-(


----------



## cho

ahh ness it was awful to watch cant imagine having it, i was going to make another docs app as my stomach is just annoying the hell out of me im back on the laxidos now and still having trouble so i was going to ask to have a thorough check on my stomach just feels like there is more too it, but thats scared me although it prob wouldnt come to that its put me right off lol x


----------



## Nessicle

aww Sammi - that sucks hun but better to listen to your body! Its probs a combination of your previous bad back and pregnancy x


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> ahh ness it was awful to watch cant imagine having it, i was going to make another docs app as my stomach is just annoying the hell out of me im back on the laxidos now and still having trouble so i was going to ask to have a thorough check on my stomach just feels like there is more too it, but thats scared me although it prob wouldnt come to that its put me right off lol x

lol yeah I'm glad I was asleep for it! Sorry you're still having tummy probs - they won't end up doing a lap on you while you're pregnant anyway. 

You don't have any food intolerances do you? Or could it be IBS? x


----------



## cho

i have ibs but i dont like the idea of living on laxatives as it obviously weakens your bowels and makes it worse when older so i wanna see if this is the prob and there isnt anything else, as there always quick to say u have ibs x


----------



## Nessicle

yeah they misdiagnosed my coeliac for 3 years as IBS. I kept telling them the pain was in my right hand side and I could pinpoint exactly where it was and kept saying that's where they needed to look but they wouldnt listen to me. 3 years of constant illnesses and pain, including a possibility my fertility had been affected (thankfully it wasnt) and I finally had a diganosis. 

I have a constant pain under my right rib at the mo' feels like my intestines but just putting it down to everything moving around. 

x


----------



## till bob

hi can everyone see my pic now xxx


----------



## Sherri81

Thanks for reassuring me girls. I'm trying to take it easy today. But it's Gregs kindergarten grad, so we have the ceremony to attend. And we have to do something special for him.


----------



## cho

no tillbob x


----------



## cho

ooh sherri what you going to do:)


----------



## till bob

it wont let me keeps sayin failed xx


----------



## cho

you need to downsize it x


----------



## WILSMUM

i didn't get stretch marks with DS until around 40 wks (i went 10 days over with him!) and they were on either side under my bump! It was a real neat bump with no marks or anythign till really late - I should've done maternity modelling!!!!! Lol!!!
u can prob see them on my bump pics with this one!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I cant wait to look like this again.....

:cry: but it'll be the last time ever!!
 



Attached Files:







aimee38wks.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## till bob

yay think iv done it now ppl can guess wat they think bubs is xx


----------



## lozzy21

I managed to drag to OH to mothercare :D Hes given his agrement to the pram so him mam can sort that now.

Been having trouble with my back today, had to take some painkillers.


----------



## Kerrieann

Wow you guys have been busy! I was huge in my last pregnancy, ive got a pic somewhere ill dig it out and put it on! I got stretchmarks all over my stomach too but not till 37 weeks, thought i was going to be one of the lucky ones that didnt get them- stupid thinking really!! :haha:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I started with stretchmarks early with Aimee...its only a matter of time with this one :( I'd love bare belly shots but no chance!!


----------



## till bob

well brought a few more bits today cant stop buyin stuff ud think id be better cause its my second lol im strugglin with my back to lozzy but i didnt with my first 2 think its bein in me feet all day 2 x


----------



## till bob

till bob said:


> well brought a few more bits today cant stop buyin stuff ud think id be better cause its my second lol im strugglin with my back to lozzy but i didnt with my first 2 think its bein in me feet all day 2 x

i ment i did with my first lol xx


----------



## lozzy21

till bob said:


> till bob said:
> 
> 
> well brought a few more bits today cant stop buyin stuff ud think id be better cause its my second lol im strugglin with my back to lozzy but i didnt with my first 2 think its bein in me feet all day 2 x
> 
> i ment i did with my first lol xxClick to expand...

I think im going to have to get a cushon thing for my back while im sat. I tend to slouch and realy should be sat up straight.


----------



## cho

yey tillbob !!!!
yer i thought i was a lucky one too, although my stretchmarks have mainly gone i still had jelly belly lol.
I hate it my bump seems firm at the top but still wobbly at the bottom lol growse!so worth it though!

This week has been the week that its really hit me i am having another one i keep going into panic mode:(
All week im like what am i going to do when this happens and that happens, and were going to be tight for space and bit panicky but i am calming down now and dh reminded me ds will be at pre-school in the day so wont be as scarey as i thought lol.
Although bubs was planned it still petrifies me anyone else feel bit like that?


----------



## till bob

i know wat u mean charlotte we r gona be tight for space to but u always manage so dont worry im sure well be fine i cant wait really excited about havin a newborn again tilly is so grown up now i miss that baby stage i had one stretch mark from tilly cause i carried quite small but i dont think im gona be the same this time cause im gettin big already lol xx


----------



## till bob

lozzy have u thought about gettin a back support my friend is gona give me hers cause she had back trouble with her 2 pregnancies xx


----------



## lozzy21

c.holdway said:


> yey tillbob !!!!
> yer i thought i was a lucky one too, although my stretchmarks have mainly gone i still had jelly belly lol.
> I hate it my bump seems firm at the top but still wobbly at the bottom lol growse!so worth it though!
> 
> This week has been the week that its really hit me i am having another one i keep going into panic mode:(
> All week im like what am i going to do when this happens and that happens, and were going to be tight for space and bit panicky but i am calming down now and dh reminded me ds will be at pre-school in the day so wont be as scarey as i thought lol.
> Although bubs was planned it still petrifies me anyone else feel bit like that?

We were sat in mammas and pappas and were taking about OH taking his driving lesons and it hit me then. Im going to be responsible for another person for the rest of my life.:wacko:


----------



## cho

I know it's so scarey and i think it still prob hasnt hit me properly.
Think it wil hit me when i am at the hospital again lol.
I remember when everyone left the hospital when i had just had bradley, and it was just me and him, and i looked at him and it hit me then, that he would rely on me now! scarey lol, still shocking on your 2nd lol


----------



## lozzy21

Iv been thinking of the changes im going to have to make to my house for baby. Going to have to get rid of the double bed in the spare room and get a futon, baby proof down stairs ect its scary


----------



## lozzy21

till bob said:


> lozzy have u thought about gettin a back support my friend is gona give me hers cause she had back trouble with her 2 pregnancies xx

I dont have enough of a bump for it to be that causing the problems. Iv had problems for years, its just a case of riding it out.


----------



## Kerrieann

My bumps like that too charlotte looks a bit strange :haha: What you been buying tillbob?
I think when im in the hospital again it will hig me big time,last time it didnt hit till dh went out to wet the babys head 3 days after jake was born and i was on my own!


----------



## nikki-lou25

c.holdway - I feel exactly the same. I did it yesterday when I took Aimee to change her while me & Mum were out to lunch. I was like "OMG this is gonna be a mission with 2". I think its normal tbh....but I'd rather it didnt happen!


----------



## nikki-lou25

lol, I remember when my doula n midwives left, hubby crashed out and I was like OMG now what do I do???? :blush: I didnt wanna go sleep despite 36 hours awake coz I didnt wanna leave her "on her own" n every time I did doze off, I woke up with my heart racing makin sure she was still there n ok!


----------



## till bob

Kerrieann said:


> My bumps like that too charlotte looks a bit strange :haha: What you been buying tillbob?
> I think when im in the hospital again it will hig me big time,last time it didnt hit till dh went out to wet the babys head 3 days after jake was born and i was on my own!

well i popped into boots earlier and they had a little sale on so got 3 sleepsuits in a pack for 2.50 there just white but i thought bargin so i brought 2 packs 1 size newborn and 1 0-3 then i just got another little all in 1for 3 pound and sum bibs lol im lethal wen i start love buyin baby stuff xx


----------



## lozzy21

nikki-lou25 said:


> lol, I remember when my doula n midwives left, hubby crashed out and I was like OMG now what do I do???? :blush: I didnt wanna go sleep despite 36 hours awake coz I didnt wanna leave her "on her own" n every time I did doze off, I woke up with my heart racing makin sure she was still there n ok!

I think id make OH stay awake to watch the baby while i slept.


----------



## peaches31

i have been getting a little scared not because of having another one but knowing its my last one!i keep thinking....am i enjoying everything there is to enjoy with pregnancy? i search the internet every day to make sure im not missing out on anything!

i had to laugh at hubby last night. i was laying in bed and he walked in and said WOW! you look pregnant! lol takes him awhile to notice things i guess. lol:haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Im a nightmare when ive got money on me and im near a baby shop! Or anywhere that sells anything baby related! Im always in mothercare but been quite good on the clothes side of things waiting to find out sex first. But have ordered the pushchair, bought a baby swing, a few baby gros and sleepsuits and some bottles. Got some lovely brand new xmas sleepsuits off ebay the other day for a pound each!


----------



## lozzy21

Right this is going to sound soo gross but iv been having a discharge for my nipples. Its white and kinda creamy but has no smell.

Is this just the start of my milk getting produced or do i need to see my gp?


----------



## till bob

i think ur ok lozzy i havent actually had anythin come out but i cud see white stuff inside if that makes sence cause i thought shit is my milk startin already lol x


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> aww Sammi - that sucks hun but better to listen to your body! Its probs a combination of your previous bad back and pregnancy x

True, at least I can stay on my department for a while longer


----------



## cho

lozzy thats milk coming in i think hun, noticed i had a tiny bit the other day.
Nikki thats exactly what i was like and i remeber everytime i feel asleep i woke up with my heart racing and i would be clutching the quilt and for some reason thought i had fell asleep with him in the bed, an it happened everynight till he was about 3 weeks i remember crying cos it was sooo horrible.
God your mind plays tricks!
i went on a spending spree a while ago i bought my swing chair, all bottles,bibs,loads nappies,bottled babywash ect, babybath, but i dont wanna buy any cothes, or big stuff till i know sex, i dont wanna buy y buggy till near the end so i dont have it here for ages.

Good luck kerri for tomorrow cant wait to see pics of your lil BOY lmao x


----------



## Kerrieann

Haha!! All the family are so desperate for a lil girl its unreal! Talk about bloody pressure! We ordered our buggy to come on 1st november so its not in house for ages!


----------



## ducky1502

Is it ur scan tomorrow kerrieann?! How exciting!!!!!! I can't wait to hear :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Cant wait to hear Kerrianne!!! 

Ducky, when has ur scan moved to??


----------



## lozzy21

Thanks girls, feel beter now.

Well i would do if i wasent anoyed about some thing else.


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Hi girls, its my scan tomorrow!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: I think im having a boy but am a little tiny bit secretly hoping for a girl...:happydance: lol I think ur all having boys apart from ness!


Wishing you the very best of luck for your scan tommorow...:happydance: I think you are the first one on this thread to find out there babies gender...:baby:

I cant wait to find out what your having.....My guess would be Girl, looking at your scan picture.....But thats pure guess :winkwink:


----------



## ducky1502

Nikki my scan is now monday 28th when I'll be 16+3. Can't wait!!! I can't wait to hear what everyone else is having too :)


----------



## ducky1502

I was thinking the other day that although most of us won't have babies on xmas day there's bound to be a lady or two who actually end up giving birth on xmas day! Crazy thought.


----------



## Sherri81

For Greg's grad we just got him a couple of glider planes so he can play with them in the yard.... No more inside toys! We are full up on inside toys, lol! And we're letting him pick dinner tonight (McDonalds apparently, yuck!), and we bought some nice stuff for dessert. Just a little celebration to make him feel special.

Good luck with the gender scan tomorrow Kerrianne. I guess boy! Don't know why...

Wow, I feel like the only person who hasn't bought anything yet. I keep saying we're going to go get something, like everyday... and then I just never go. I don't know what it is holding me back. I have some money now to buy stuff, yet I just can't bring myself to do it yet. I haven't even bought any maternity stuff yet. I could really do with some new bras... but there's something holding me back.... Maybe I'm just scared still.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ducky -same day as mine :) What time?? Mines 1pm....cant wait!!

Just gonna shower then off to set up a weddin venue :)


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> I was thinking the other day that although most of us won't have babies on xmas day there's bound to be a lady or two who actually end up giving birth on xmas day! Crazy thought.

Knowing my luck that will be me!

Kerrie good luck today! 

Only 6 weeks 2 days til my 20 week scan


----------



## KellyC75

I know that this baby wont be born on Xmas day, or even its due date, as im having to have an elective C.section (my 3rd!) So, I get to pick little ones Birthday!...:happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

good lucky kerrie can't wait to here what lo is!!!! 3 weeks monday till my 20 wk scan and then I'll know lo's gender!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Sounds like quite an exciting job u have nikki. My scan is at 9am, I've got to be up at 6am that morning anyway so thought as early as possible would be best. 9 days to go!! Good luck kerrieann, soooooo excited top hear!


----------



## cho

yer there always best when they are early morning ones no waiting around then xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Charlotte, did you keep your gender scan in the end?


----------



## till bob

kerrie shud know now wont she hope she doesnt leave us in suspense to long im gona check her facebook she if shes said on there lol im so impatient how excitin wish i was findin out today xx


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> Charlotte, did you keep your gender scan in the end?

No i cancelled wahoo i am really good holding out ay??

yer cant wait to her about kerri


Come on kerri !!!!!:happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

till bob said:


> kerrie shud know now wont she hope she doesnt leave us in suspense to long im gona check her facebook she if shes said on there lol im so impatient how excitin wish i was findin out today xx


Ohhhh, this is exciting....:happydance:

Cant wait to know.....:happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

I envy anyone who can hold out til 20wks lol, I don't have that kind of willpower.


----------



## WILSMUM

come on kerrie hurry up! theres nothing on her facebook yet either!! Oooooo the suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## cho

and me lol, imagine what were all be like when its act our day to find out.
I dont have willpower ducky, dh wasnt too keen on paying out as we have already paid for one and getting a 4d one done, i just thought it was only fair plus i had all the family lecturing me saying i cant believe u r paying 70 for the sake of 4 weeks, so i took the easy option to keep my life peaceful, grrr!!!
Never know still have like till wednesay to decide hehehe, maybe i will go secretely on my own x


----------



## ducky1502

People think I'm crazy for paying to find out a month early but they all know what I'm like!


----------



## WILSMUM

my appointment for my 2o wk scan isn't until 3:50pm! God that day is gonna drag!


----------



## KellyC75

Arrgghh! Keep thinking when there is a new post it may be Kerrie!....:dohh:


----------



## cho

me too :(


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrie is probably out buying baby bits :)


----------



## cho

thats what i just said and dh laughed and said boy bits!


----------



## till bob

nooooooo ithink its gona be a girl but yeh bet she is out buyin things lol i would be xx


----------



## Mizze

And I made it 

After two 1st tri mmc's this time I have FINALLY graduated to second tri - a little ahead of schedule but scan today showed bubs as 13+1 not the 12+5 we expected to be

EDD is now Christmas Eve! 

I am SO happy to be here.

love
Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

congrats and welcome over Mizze!!

Can't believe we've not heard anything from Kerrie yet!! She must be having a hell of a spending spree!!! Lol!


----------



## ducky1502

Congrats Mizze :) welcome over!


----------



## ducky1502

Hmmmmm my ticker is a day behind.... strange!


----------



## ducky1502

Ignore me... thought it was sunday for a second :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol!! Bless Ducky! Almost as bad as me! For seem reason yesterday I'd managed to convince myself that I had to leave the house at half 2 to pick DS up from school when really its 3! I got half way there before I realised I was half hr early!!!


----------



## KellyC75

I keep forgetting to lock the car, I was a complete 'butter fingers' when I was out shopping the other day....I have true 'pregnancy brain mush'! :dohh::haha:


----------



## Sherri81

So pregnancy brain is real?? I guess that would be why I was referring to my neighbor as Vic for days, when in reality his name is Vince. We've been neighbors for 4 years, and I obviously know his name! His wife never corrected me either... but she did laugh when I finally realized on my own what I was doing.


----------



## ducky1502

I've now got to go to my OH's birthday BBQ. It's not even warm out!!! Plus it started over 2hrs ago so there wont even be any food left. So I'm going to be cold, hungry, STOOD up and grumpy lol. I struggle to contain my grumpiness. I'm hardly a social butterfly as it is but I'm exhausted today. At least if we leave early I can say I'm tired.... pregnant people can get away with murder sometimes :haha: If we were going on time, on a lovely day when I wasn't so tired I would be happy to go. 

Well I best go get ready and practice my smile :D better pack my raincoat and a scarf!

RANT OVER :)


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> I've now got to go to my OH's birthday BBQ. It's not even warm out!!! Plus it started over 2hrs ago so there wont even be any food left. So I'm going to be cold, hungry, STOOD up and grumpy lol. I struggle to contain my grumpiness. I'm hardly a social butterfly as it is but I'm exhausted today. At least if we leave early I can say I'm tired.... pregnant people can get away with murder sometimes :haha: If we were going on time, on a lovely day when I wasn't so tired I would be happy to go.
> 
> Well I best go get ready and practice my smile :D better pack my raincoat and a scarf!
> 
> RANT OVER :)


Hope you have more fun than you are expecting!...:winkwink:


----------



## ducky1502

Thanks kelly :) me too! I think the pregnant lady should at least have been saved a burger!!! :haha:


----------



## cho

No news from Kerri still???


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> Thanks kelly :) me too! I think the pregnant lady should at least have been saved a burger!!! :haha:

And if they havent they deserve to be made to feel bad!


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> No news from Kerri still???

Nothing yet....:coffee:


----------



## Sherri81

I wonder what could be the hold up with her news.... I'm not sure what time it is over there, but it is almost noon here, which means she must have found out ages ago!

In other news, I'm back at work in my office, and after sitting on this computer chair for 5 hours, my pajay is hurting so much. I think it's agravating my stiches...


----------



## Kerrieann

Im having a boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: I knew it lol, have been out shopping all day and just got home! :haha:


----------



## louise1302

massive congratulations boys are lovely :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Thankyou,was just reading back on everyones posts saying whats the hold up, it made me laugh! :rofl: Sorry to keep you all in suspence for so long :haha:
Scan was brill, he showed the goods straight away and there was no doubting the sex!! I will put a pic on in a little while, bought loads of boy bits today :happydance:


----------



## cho

yey kerri wahoo, new it was a boy lol.
what you buy you get a lot, well gathering you have, shopping for this long x


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha: we was an hour away in watford and they have alot of shops there! We got loads of clothes from mothercare, they have a big sale on with all winter clothes in :thumbup: And some bottles, steriliser, moses matress and bedding! Plus some maternity bits for me from new look :happydance:


----------



## cho

ooh what moses basket ect did you get x


----------



## Kerrieann

Heres the pics, he was sucking his hands and was very very active so was lucky to get a pic, we got a dvd too which is brilliant! :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

c.holdway said:


> ooh what moses basket ect did you get x

We already have a basket from ds so just got a new matress for it and some blue sheets and blankets! Although we are thinking of getting a swinging crib instead as ds was very big and outgrew his basket by 3 months! So would like this baby in with us for a bit longer rather then in jakes room so soon iykwim?


----------



## cho

ah thats lovely hun, i want one now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations Kerrieann x


----------



## WILSMUM

c.holdway said:


> ah thats lovely hun, i want one now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yr having one hun thats why yr on this forum!!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Massive congrats kerrie!!
So who's next to find out the sex!!??
I've got my 20 wk scan in 3 weeks on 12th July!

I can't believe we're starting to find out the sex of our babies already - seems like only yesterday we were joining first tri!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Many Congratulations on your BOY.....:happydance:

Lovely pictures, he looks cute already :baby:


----------



## Kerrieann

I think its ducky?? I cant believe it either and in just 3/4 weeks we will be half way through already!!! Hope the rest goes just as quick but bet it doesnt!


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> yey kerri wahoo, new it was a boy lol.

Any guesses for mine then?:winkwink:....You seem to be better at it than me! :haha:


----------



## cho

mines not till 21st, ages away:(

wilsmum i meant i wanted a scan lol x


----------



## KellyC75

WILSMUM said:


> So who's next to find out the sex!!??

My private scan is on 29th....:happydance:

I know there are a couple of others on the 28th though....:happydance:

Its so exciting, I am really enjoying getting to know you all better too...:hugs:


----------



## cho

kelly it was just pure guess lol mainly cos she already has a boy lol! 
wheres your pic kelly :)


----------



## cho

KellyC75 said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> So who's next to find out the sex!!??
> 
> My private scan is on 29th....:happydance:
> 
> I know there are a couple of others on the 28th though....:happydance:
> 
> Its so exciting, I am really enjoying getting to know you all better too...:hugs:Click to expand...

Kelly dont start getting all emotional lol, am i the only one not having a private one:(


----------



## KellyC75

Love your blue storks on the front page list Kerrie...:flower:


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> kelly it was just pure guess lol mainly cos she already has a boy lol!
> wheres your pic kelly :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/346050-any-nub-guesses-please-0-a.html

Love you to have a look & please give me your opinion, based on your 100% proven method....:winkwink::haha:


----------



## Pixxie

Im not having a private one until later on c.holdway so I have to wait until 19 weeks boooooo 

I reckon bubs is a little boy though, will be very surprised to hear otherwise! I dont know why, I have nothing to compare to, just a gut feeling :) xxx


----------



## cho

kelly i think girl, nice soft features xxx


----------



## cho

oh glad im not the only one, however i have jus seen next sale starts around 17th july and i dont find out till 21st!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> So who's next to find out the sex!!??
> 
> My private scan is on 29th....:happydance:
> 
> I know there are a couple of others on the 28th though....:happydance:
> 
> Its so exciting, I am really enjoying getting to know you all better too...:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Kelly dont start getting all emotional lol, am i the only one not having a private one:(Click to expand...

....Sorry about that, i'll get my emotions back in order....:haha:

Im sure I read that others are waiting for the 20 week hospital scan...:winkwink:

But all I can say is, with my DS2 I had the 20 week scan at hospital, they said they 'thought 70% he was a Boy'....Well, 70% was not enough for me, so I booked a private scan....Where a 'Boy' was confirmed

But what I love about the private scan is that you can take your older kids, to bond too....I have a 17 & 7 Year old, so its nice for them :hugs:


----------



## Pixxie

c.holdway said:


> oh glad im not the only one, however i have jus seen next sale starts around 17th july and i dont find out till 21st!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dohh: I have to wait until the 28th! bugger...


----------



## cho

see were allowed kids in with ours at nhs one, when i had ds i was convinced he was a girl absolutely convinced, went for 20 weeks scan and was told it was a boy and i was in shock and said that i didnt think it was right, went to pay for a private scan and they told me the same was a boy, still didnt believe so booked another and they sent me home with a pic of a pair of balls lol.

I think a boy this time and if they tell me a girl then i think i will be paing for a few again x


----------



## cho

I know i always get everything in next sale i get all ds clothes for the year when i go and stack up on loads but i kinda wanted to with this one too :(


----------



## Pixxie

c.holdway said:


> till didnt believe so booked another and they sent me home with a pic of a pair of balls

:rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> still didnt believe so booked another and they sent me home with a pic of a pair of balls lol.

One for the album!.....:rofl:


----------



## till bob

ahhh kerrie congratulations how lovely im crap at the gender gueesin then as a thought girl lol ooh how excitin that u know bet ur over the moon hun xxx


----------



## Sherri81

Congrats Kerrianne!

I have ages to wait til I find out. We don't have places around here to do private scans, so I have to wait til the hospital 20 week scan, which they still haven't called and booked yet :(

So who knows when I'll know... I suppose my OB will want to do another ultrasound on me on Friday (since she does them every 2 weeks), but its kind of a crappy scanner, so who knows if it'll give off a good enough pic.

I'm dying to know though so I can start shopping and get rid of all of my boy stuff!! Yes, I am very convinced it is a girl, along with everyone else! Have found a crib and dresser that I like though... but 400.00 bucks each! Wow thats steep! The crib is a solid wood convertable though, so I guess its worth it, and the dresser/change table is also solid wood and can be used forever. Still seems steep though... but when I think of all the trouble I had with drawers coming apart on the other change table/dresser I had, I guess it'll be worth it to spend the money. The other were just pressboard and really cheap.. and man ccould you tell!


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks everyone! Kelly i think boy but think im the only one lol!!! Oooh next sale, might have to get down there with all my money lol, i always spend a fortune in there :haha:

Charlotte that me :rofl:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Congrts on team blue Kerrie!! I ave a feelin I will be on that team this time. 

I'm glad I'm not the only one who didnt believe the sex of the baby...I had 3 scans to check Aimees girlieness lol


----------



## ducky1502

Yaaaaaay kerri :) sooooo happy for you! Think I will be joining you on the boy front in 8 days time :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Thankyou! Ru the next to find out then?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Is anyone having a gender scan before 28th? If not its me & Ducky on 28th next

Wow I'm shattered, never ever been this knackered after decorating a venue...sayin that, I've been busy all week and another wedding tomorrow. Monday = FEET UP!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah think its you and ducky next!!! :wohoo: not long! I think boy for you both :happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

Yeah nikki its us next :) can't wait to see babys bits!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I wish it was Monday! I've had a busy week with weddings so this weeks flown by...so hope next week is the same! :dance:


----------



## lozzy21

Will i have done any damage to baby by doing too much? 

Iv been out all day and i feel like iv been hit by a bus.


----------



## ducky1502

I wouldn't worry lozzy. Just take time to relax now. You feel rubbish because your body is telling you to relax. Baby will be fine, its you that will suffer lol.


----------



## Vilranda

Congrats on your baby boy Kerri! I'm so excited for you! I can't wait to find out what I'm having!!!!!!

I finally heard Chibi's heartbeat on weds. Scan is scheduled for next weds, to find out why I'm measuring further along than 13ish weeks.


----------



## vetmom

Congrats Kerriann! I'm jealous of everyone that gets to know so soon, hubby and I are on team yellow. It didn't matter much to me, but my OH and mom are staunch traditionalists, so team yellow it is. I hope my baby likes green :).

I overdid it today too Lozzy. Going to treat myself to an early bedtime tonight. Hope you have time to get some extra rest in too.


----------



## lozzy21

Cheers girls. I was fine while i was out and about but as soon as i stopped it hit me.

Had an amazing day took my brothers and sister to the sealife centre on the tain.


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls! sorry I wasnt on to chat yesterday I ended up being sick around lunchtime! Tuna, sweetcorn and mayo pasta is not good on it's way back up :haha:

Think my tummy just didnt like it cos I haven't felt or been sick since! 

How is everyone?

Kerrie I knew you were having a lil fella!! How exciting!! OH won't let me find out til 20 week scan said it's a waste of money :( xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats on your boy kerrie !!! OOh this makes me so excited for mine now!!!! xxxx


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh and my due date is now 24th December thanks


----------



## mummyclo

I have to wait till 20 week scan too nessi, but he doesnt want to know anyway :(
We have just agreed to call baby him whatever, so i hope its a boy!
:shrug:


----------



## cho

ahh so theres quite a few waiting till 20wk scan thats good. we can all moan together on the horid wait :)

Sorry you wasnt well Ness, glad its over with though xx


----------



## Nessicle

aw sucks doesnt it lol?! I know he has a point but it's only £60! I'd be paying anyway but he still said to wait! grr!! 

OH didnt want to know at first but now he does so I'm so glad!! x


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Charlotte!! 

Oh and what you guys were saying about reality sinking in your having a baby I'm the same too - over the last few days I've started thinking "holy cow, I'm having a baby! I'm gonna be responsible for a little human for 18 years...." eek!! lol x


----------



## lozzy21

Am i the only one staying on team yellow?


----------



## cho

ooh maybe lozzy?? x go willpower!!! xx


----------



## Nessicle

I know good willpower!


----------



## cho

I never wanted to know with this one but dh did but now i plan to find out i cant wait!!


----------



## mummyclo

I would not be able to wait, i am soooo impatient!
Only a few more weeks to wait!


----------



## cho

mummyclo when ur scan then hun ?


----------



## lozzy21

Part of me realy realy wants to know but then i think finding out when its born is part of the excitment when babys born.


----------



## Nessicle

I thought that too but a friend said that the excitement and stuff on the day won't be any less because you know the sex so I thought what the hell!


----------



## mummyclo

My 20 week is on 15th July :(
Ages to go yet!
I wish i was patient enough to have the surprise, but im not.


----------



## cho

Im starting to think my placenta is at the front as i can really feel bubs puching around but seems far back and sometimes i feel it kick into my back but i cant feel anything on my skin its weird, feels different def, i had a low lying placenta with ds i wonder if it starts around the front with low lying?


----------



## cho

mummyclo mines not till 21st !!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Oooooooo i may have allready said this but OH has given his verdict on the pram and picked the colour so MIL is going to order it next week!!! :D:D:D:D:D


----------



## mummyclo

I have an anterior placenta, and i haven't felt anything yet.


----------



## Nessicle

mine's not til 6 August! AAAGGGEESSS!! 

Exciting lozzy! We've picked ours and given details to OH's mum and dad who are buying it but they're not ordering til closer to the time boo!! I wanna try it out now ha ha x


----------



## mummyclo

I was going to get a quinny buzz 3 but my mum said 3 wheels are not safe so i have to get the 4 wheeler LOL
:shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

I'm getting the petite star city bug - it comes with a carseat for £150!


----------



## Tierney

Yay I can move over and join you all from today!! xx


----------



## lozzy21

Shes ordering it this week but it wont be coming untill the begining of december. Mams getting the cot, allready got a moses basket.

Started getting baby vests and babygrows. Mams knitting blanckets, My grandma is knitty cardys hats and bootees.

Im going to start saving up for my fluff


----------



## Nessicle

my gran is knitting blankets too :D


----------



## lozzy21

I love tiny babys in babygrows and knitted cardys. They look so cute


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm not having a private gender scan either girls - waiting for the 20 wk nhs scan but only 3 weeks to go!!!!

I think we're gonna go for the Quinny Speedi but going for a look around to try some out at the end of July! I really like the Chilli Red colour but am convinced I'm having a boy now and its a much more girlie colour and not really sure what colour I like best for a boy!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

I'm not having a private gender scan as would like to have a private scan on my birthday. 

3rd August is my 20 week scan, only 7 weeks 2 days!


----------



## sammiwry

Grrrr just looked on babybond and they now have gender scans available for my 2 local places before my 20 week scan! Wish I hadn't looked!!

Waiting for DH to finish sorting his stuff out for work and then we are going to Mothercare to get a tommytippe starter kit


----------



## mummyclo

Cant wait to get my HIP Grant, i can buy lots of stuff!
YEY
:)


----------



## ducky1502

Everyone is getting organised with buying stuff now.... Uh oh! Feel so behind. Although it doesn't make sense to buy any big bits until we move and know where its all going. After scan next monday I wanna buy an outfit that's either blur or pink (blue for sure!) And a pretty photo album to put all my scan pics in.


----------



## lozzy21

OMG Im grossed out and buzzing at the same time :rofl:

My nipples are sooo itchy so i was trying to find a way to cure the itch with out scratching them and some clear fluid came out.

Think i might have to invest in some breast pads soon and have to get used to the itch :dohh:


----------



## ducky1502

I can't decide whether my HIP grant will spent on a 4D scan or should be spent on baby stuff.... Maybe half and half lol.


----------



## mummyclo

I really wish i could see my baba before 20 weeks, i loved my 12 week scan so much, and it has felt like such a long wait!


----------



## WILSMUM

I've not really nought anything yet - we have got a steriliser and some bottle but we bought them over 2 yrs ago now when we started trying cause they were such a good deal and we never expected it to take so long!!!!
Apart from that I have DS's cot which we're gonna re-use, just gotta get a new matteresse for it and I thinkI know what pushchair I want! My mums giving us £100 towards that so along witht he Hip grant thats that paid for! My Mum also said she'd buy as the moses basket as well so thats all the big things sorted, other than that its just clothes, baby bath, changing mat etc! Hoping DH's family will want to help out money wise as well but not holding out much hope seeing as DH already has 3 kids and has a brother with 3 kids as well!!! But fingers crossed DH should get some provate on the sly cash work in the next few months so then that'll go towards buying all the little bits and pieces we need!
So no shopping for me until I get the Hip grant at the earliest I would say!


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> Everyone is getting organised with buying stuff now.... Uh oh! Feel so behind. Although it doesn't make sense to buy any big bits until we move and know where its all going. After scan next monday I wanna buy an outfit that's either blur or pink (blue for sure!) And a pretty photo album to put all my scan pics in.

We are only being organised as we are also getting our first house within the next 6 or so weeks, so obviously need to furnish that and buy for baby, so getting bits and pieces we see that are on offer as and when we can as money is going to be tight for the next few months.


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol! OMG Lozzy!
I didn't "leak" at all before I had DS but then I never really had anything there anyway! tried expressing once and got about 2 drops if that! Was very distressing and depressing!
Am not planning on breast feeding this time - will try to give baby the first colostrum and depending on how that goes might then carry on but probably not - I got really stressed with it with DS and it did neither of us any favours!


----------



## lozzy21

Think OH is on that booby bad sooner than he thought :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> Everyone is getting organised with buying stuff now.... Uh oh! Feel so behind.


I havent bought a single thing yet...Figure im gonna wait until after gender scan :baby:


----------



## cho

omg kelly really glad u said that, seems everyone has bought loads oin 2nd trim.
I have a few bits, not bought any clothes as i dont want whites.
got my swing chair its gorgeous!!!!
but not really bought much else oh i got my baby bath thats really cool, but i automatically picked up a blue one lol didnt even think and when i got home i said o dh its blue!!!! lol


Hey ho, I was going to buy silvercross 3d but i am going to wait and have another look around, think im going to get humphreys corner cot and bedding for a boy bu tif its a girl i have seen a gorgeous set in next x


----------



## mummyclo

LOL lozzy, i my OH is sad about the 6 month after birth booby ban!
Never mind extra LOL
:haha:


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> omg kelly really glad u said that, seems everyone has bought loads oin 2nd trim.
> I have a few bits, not bought any clothes as i dont want whites.
> got my swing chair its gorgeous!!!!
> but not really bought much else oh i got my baby bath thats really cool, but i automatically picked up a blue one lol didnt even think and when i got home i said o dh its blue!!!! lol
> 
> 
> Hey ho, I was going to buy silvercross 3d but i am going to wait and have another look around, think im going to get humphreys corner cot and bedding for a boy bu tif its a girl i have seen a gorgeous set in next x


I havent even started looking!....:haha:

So when you are all comparing pushchairs, I have no idea!....:blush:


----------



## WILSMUM

My DH has been on a booby ban pretty much since I got my BFP! They're just tooo sensitive and tender to touch!!!


----------



## cho

my dh has been on a complete ban since my bfp, i havent gone near him. lol i told you i cant stand him at the mo!


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> omg kelly really glad u said that, seems everyone has bought loads oin 2nd trim.
> I have a few bits, not bought any clothes as i dont want whites.
> got my swing chair its gorgeous!!!!
> but not really bought much else oh i got my baby bath thats really cool, but i automatically picked up a blue one lol didnt even think and when i got home i said o dh its blue!!!! lol
> 
> 
> Hey ho, I was going to buy silvercross 3d but i am going to wait and have another look around, think im going to get humphreys corner cot and bedding for a boy bu tif its a girl i have seen a gorgeous set in next x

We've won a 3d on eBay but my parents have now said they are more willing to buy us a bugaboo as they know we really like it but it's out
of our budget, so don't know if we sell the 3d on and take the offer of the bugaboo or ask if they'd mind buying us other bits instead with the money


----------



## cho

oh no how annoying, can i ask. How much you pay on ebay, is it used or new? x


----------



## Vilranda

KellyC75 said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is getting organised with buying stuff now.... Uh oh! Feel so behind.
> 
> 
> I havent bought a single thing yet...Figure im gonna wait until after gender scan :baby:Click to expand...

Ditto for the most part :D


----------



## louise1302

:( i still cant find the hb on the doppler i cant even hear the placenta wooshing but i can hear my own hb in my chest and groin so i know it works

arrrgghhh now ive convinced myself that theres something wrong and its at least 2 weeks until i can get a scan

doesnt help that sickness has started to ease so that i only feel nauseous now and im not throwing up


----------



## cho

louise hun i am sure evrything id fine maybe placenta is in front or bubs is hiding away, dont panic yourself, sure all is fine why dont you ask mw if maybe u can pop in see if she can have a listen, ur still early to hear anyway :hugs:

see ladies y u shouldnt buy one lol xx


----------



## lozzy21

louise1302 said:


> :( i still cant find the hb on the doppler i cant even hear the placenta wooshing but i can hear my own hb in my chest and groin so i know it works
> 
> arrrgghhh now ive convinced myself that theres something wrong and its at least 2 weeks until i can get a scan
> 
> doesnt help that sickness has started to ease so that i only feel nauseous now and im not throwing up

louise i dident find it untill earlier on this week.


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> oh no how annoying, can i ask. How much you pay on ebay, is it used or new? x

£69 used, dont mind saying how much I paid for it, it's the jet sport which is the colourway i wanted, but now so torn over the parents offer, but dont want to seem greedy :S


----------



## till bob

hi girlies well it is busy today weve been stawberry pickin this mornin and tilly absolutely loved it bless her me and hubby did 2 actually iv just brought lots of white and neutral as with tilly i waited and just brought everythin pink but this time i want white duno why im sure wen we do know il just wana go buy blue or pink sorry uve been poorly ness glad its passed tho louise im sure everythin is fine and like charlotte said maybe still abit early wilsmum cant believe ur 17 weeks and have ur scan in 3 my date hasnt even come through yet hopin it will next week xx


----------



## Butterfly2

I'm due 24th dec xxx


----------



## lozzy21

sammiwry said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> oh no how annoying, can i ask. How much you pay on ebay, is it used or new? x
> 
> £69 used, dont mind saying how much I paid for it, it's the jet sport which is the colourway i wanted, but now so torn over the parents offer, but dont want to seem greedy :SClick to expand...

I know a few people who had the 3d and hatd if after a few weeks. If they have offerd to get you the one you want you could allways put it back on ebay.


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> oh no how annoying, can i ask. How much you pay on ebay, is it used or new? x
> 
> £69 used, dont mind saying how much I paid for it, it's the jet sport which is the colourway i wanted, but now so torn over the parents offer, but dont want to seem greedy :SClick to expand...
> 
> I know a few people who had the 3d and hatd if after a few weeks. If they have offerd to get you the one you want you could allways put it back on ebay.Click to expand...

This is what I'm thinking, as like I said I have always liked the Bugaboo but didn't want to like it too much as there was no way we could afford to buy it even second hand so may just stick the 3d back on eBay. Decisions, decisions


----------



## lozzy21

sammiwry said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> oh no how annoying, can i ask. How much you pay on ebay, is it used or new? x
> 
> £69 used, dont mind saying how much I paid for it, it's the jet sport which is the colourway i wanted, but now so torn over the parents offer, but dont want to seem greedy :SClick to expand...
> 
> I know a few people who had the 3d and hatd if after a few weeks. If they have offerd to get you the one you want you could allways put it back on ebay.Click to expand...
> 
> This is what I'm thinking, as like I said I have always liked the Bugaboo but didn't want to like it too much as there was no way we could afford to buy it even second hand so may just stick the 3d back on eBay. Decisions, decisionsClick to expand...


Do it!!!!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Sammi i would take them up on the offer, ive ordered one i absolutely love it!!! The 3d is nice too tho.

Butterfly2 ive added you :happydance:

How is everyone today? Im bored, lol, cant think of anything to do :-(


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Sammi i would take them up on the offer, ive ordered one i absolutely love it!!! The 3d is nice too tho.
> 
> Butterfly2 ive added you :happydance:
> 
> How is everyone today? Im bored, lol, cant think of anything to do :-(

See this is the thing, me and DH had a demo of the Bugaboo last week before we won the 3d and I loved how easy it is to change from the carrycot to car seat etc as I'm not the tallest of people and think I could struggle to change the 3d maybe :S

Ooo if only we had had the guts to ask them sooner!!


----------



## lozzy21

Iv just woke up and need to get ready to go into town to get a card for OH but cant be botherd


----------



## cho

see i like the bugaboo, dh doesnt however he did say it does everything you want a buggy to do, how much has everyone paid for there bugaboo i am so torn with what to get?
We dont really wanna spend over 500 we wont get much help from parents ect maybe a little


----------



## sammiwry

www.peppermint.co.uk is where I will get it from if we do take them up on the offer as they do good package deals with it.


----------



## cho

me and dh are going to wait till scan and pick then as i wil prob want a coloured one x


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Iv just woke up and need to get ready to go into town to get a card for OH but cant be botherd

Make one!

I did this one Fathers Day, when expecting my DS2....I stuck a scan picture in it...:baby:


----------



## lozzy21

KellyC75 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Iv just woke up and need to get ready to go into town to get a card for OH but cant be botherd
> 
> Make one!
> 
> I did this one Fathers Day, when expecting my DS2....I stuck a scan picture in it...:baby:Click to expand...

I dont have anything in to make one otherwise i would lol


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Iv just woke up and need to get ready to go into town to get a card for OH but cant be botherd
> 
> Make one!
> 
> I did this one Fathers Day, when expecting my DS2....I stuck a scan picture in it...:baby:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have anything in to make one otherwise i would lolClick to expand...

*
Oh! 

Got any old cereal boxes?!........*


----------



## lozzy21

KellyC75 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Iv just woke up and need to get ready to go into town to get a card for OH but cant be botherd
> 
> Make one!
> 
> I did this one Fathers Day, when expecting my DS2....I stuck a scan picture in it...:baby:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have anything in to make one otherwise i would lolClick to expand...
> 
> *
> Oh!
> 
> Got any old cereal boxes?!........*Click to expand...

Nop.


----------



## lozzy21

I managed to find babys heartbeat for 2 mins and recorded it on my phone.

Rang my dad so he could have a listen. Hes blind so cant get excited about scan pics like every one else, i think he was in awe


----------



## cho

aww bet he loved that x


----------



## KellyC75

Anyone else find that after theyve eaten breakfast/lunch/dinner....That you still feel hungry?

Ive never really had a great appetite, but now....:pizza::icecream::munch::lolly:


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> I managed to find babys heartbeat for 2 mins and recorded it on my phone.
> 
> Rang my dad so he could have a listen. Hes blind so cant get excited about scan pics like every one else, i think he was in awe

Aww, thats lovely....:flower:

Mayby you could send the sound clip to your OH's mobile & say 'Happy Fathers Day'....:-k


----------



## cho

dh has agreed to have a private scan i dont know whether to do it still im going to try hold out still :)


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> dh has agreed to have a private scan i dont know whether to do it still im going to try hold out still :)


I would say...Go for it...:happydance:

The more you read others having them, the more you'll want one....Plus you get a dvd to watch whenever you like....:cloud9:


----------



## sammiwry

I'm trying desperately hard not to book one of the available appointments before my 20 week scan!! I keep telling myself its an item of furnature or something for Pebble lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah we have already watched our dvd 5 times and showed all the family! Its a lovely keepsake :happydance: The longer you wait to easier it will be as you will see it pointless if you manage to wait another 2 weeks then only have 2 weeks left anyway! But it is a lovely experience., i always find they are alot nicer to you and spend more time with you in private scans


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Yeah we have already watched our dvd 5 times and showed all the family! Its a lovely keepsake :happydance: The longer you wait to easier it will be as you will see it pointless if you manage to wait another 2 weeks then only have 2 weeks left anyway! But it is a lovely experience., i always find they are alot nicer to you and spend more time with you in private scans

See this is part of them problem for me, one of the dates that has come up is the day after we get married so I think it would make a lovely wedding present BUT its 3 days before our 20 week scan and his mum and step mum want to take us out for the day.


----------



## Kerrieann

That would make a lovely present but like you said its 3 days before, if it was me i would wait then pay for a 3d/4d one a few weeks after as a nice present? Have they no earlier scans then that?


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> That would make a lovely present but like you said its 3 days before, if it was me i would wait then pay for a 3d/4d one a few weeks after as a nice present? Have they no earlier scans then that?

Only when he's away with work, or at a time we both can't get off (but then theres nothing to say he wont be sent to work away like this week)

I think if we didn't do it before I'd rather just hold on til my 21st for it and tell him it's a belated present.


----------



## lozzy21

I just nearly started crying in clintons :blush:


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> I just nearly started crying in clintons :blush:

Awww!!


----------



## lozzy21

I got all emotional buying OH a daddy to be card :rofl: What i daft cow i am lmao


----------



## spencerbear

Im also team yellow.......

I was going to get the graco cleo pram but a friend offered me hers and as she barely used it and only want £100 for it i thought why not.

I have also bought my moses basket, i got and izziwotnot with stand for £21 on ebay, which im over the moon about.


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> I got all emotional buying OH a daddy to be card :rofl: What i daft cow i am lmao

Not daft at all! I got a bit :cry: as I was wrapping up OH's choccie for him to take away from Pebble


----------



## Kerrieann

Who else is on team yellow? Ive added a yellow stork to your name spencerbear! :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

Im on team yellow.


----------



## sammiwry

I'm not on team yellow, hopefully team blue although think team pink


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> I'm not on team yellow, hopefully team blue although think team pink

LOL :rofl:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I'm not on team yellow, hopefully team blue although think team pink
> 
> LOL :rofl:Click to expand...

Glad I've made you laugh just seeing your post! 

I think pebble is female, but I'm really hoping pebble is male as I hate being older than my brother lol!


----------



## lozzy21

I love being the oldest. You get to boss them about.

I also think there is nothing worse for a girl than having an older brother but getting left in charge because your more sensible.


----------



## mummyclo

awww, i have a feeling, but i don't like to admit it, as i don't want to wrongly predict the gender of my own baby! :blush:


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> I love being the oldest. You get to boss them about.
> 
> I also think there is nothing worse for a girl than having an older brother but getting left in charge because your more sensible.

But then I am a typical daddys girl and he is a mummy's boy so gets away with murder although she wont admit it!


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> awww, i have a feeling, but i don't like to admit it, as i don't want to wrongly predict the gender of my own baby! :blush:

That's fair enough!

It's just been a feeling of mine since I found out I was pregnant


----------



## mummyclo

Im the eldest...........and it doesn't bother me :shrug:
I guess i got used to it quickly!


----------



## cho

I think im still going to try and wait and like u said kerri if i get through next 2 weeks i can say only 2 weeks to go lol.

Kelly im rhesus neg too hu by the way its really not a problem, you will need a anti d injection later in pregnancy, if you have a bleed or u bang yourself that u think could have caused u to bleed slightly inside then u have to go get a injection as ur body can reject the baby as it doesnt recognise it.
Hope that kinda makes sense, have u just been told, ur mw will explain more but dw hun x


----------



## ducky1502

I wouldn't worry about being rhesus negative, it's not a problem really anymore, so long as you have your jabs :)

Charlotte if you can hold off and not book a gender scan ur an inspiration lol. I'm just so impatient! 

If one more person tells me I don't have a bump and that they were huge by my stage or anything similar I may slap them..... I guess a lot of people just want pregnant people to be all fat and podgey so they can tell them how big they are! we cant win!


----------



## sammiwry

ducky im still managing to hold off from having a private gender scan so far but its hard!


----------



## cho

i really wanna give it a go of waiting dont want to be defeated yet lol x


----------



## sammiwry

Doo it!! You cant have long til your 20 week scan!!


----------



## cho

I can do it lol!


----------



## sammiwry

You can do it! And if you can do it, so can I!!


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> I can do it lol!

Dont do it!.........I cant wait to know what your having! 

Sorry, im not helping here am I!....:rofl:


----------



## spencerbear

Thats it positive thoughts :haha::haha:


----------



## cho

sorry kelly your have to wait too lol 
I dont know why i am wondering anyway i dont need to pay 70 quid to be told i am having a boy!! lol


----------



## mummyclo

KellyC75 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> I can do it lol!
> 
> Dont do it!.........I cant wait to know what your having!
> 
> Sorry, im not helping here am I!....:rofl:Click to expand...

LOL :rofl:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> I can do it lol!
> 
> Dont do it!.........I cant wait to know what your having!
> 
> Sorry, im not helping here am I!....:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL :rofl:Click to expand...

Lol noo she can't cave cos then I'll cave!!


----------



## cho

sammi i am not going to cave, im not going to cave, im not going to cave lol!!!


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> sammi i am not going to cave, im not going to cave, im not going to cave lol!!!

Good! I can't cave either!!


----------



## mummyclo

I was thinking of getting a private done, not for finding out the gender, but because you get a dvd and stuff! I think i could keep it for ever and it would be well worth it?
:shrug:


----------



## sammiwry

Yup agreed! I think it would be something lovely to watch one day with Pebble or maybe keep it as a surprise until 18th/21st birthday!!


----------



## mummyclo

Plus i enjoyed watching LO on the screen at 12 week, i wish i could watch it when i feel a bit down! I recon it would cheer me up proper!
I don't think they do them here tho :(


----------



## sammiwry

:( where abouts are you??

On reflection I didn't enjoy my 12 week scan the sonographer was moody as hell and getting very easily frustrated that pebble wouldn't move. He was even worse when he realised I didn't have a full bladder as I hadn't been able to keep any water down :(


----------



## mummyclo

AWWW my lady was lovely at 12 weeks, im on Isle of Wight, so i might have to go to Portsmouth or something!
I shall Google it later.
:shrug:


----------



## cho

wahoo portsmouth!!!
Saying about dvds i am paying for a 4d scan later on about 28 weeks so i will get a dvd then anyway.

Its sad that some of you felt rushed or didnt enjoy your scan thats not right i would go spare if i felt it was rushed!
My nhs scan was brillliant, i had a lovely women and a trainee in there, they were better than my private i would say lol x


----------



## mummyclo

oh yea c. i see you are in havant lol
just across the water from me LOL


----------



## cho

a boat trip away lol, can u not get private ones then ??


----------



## sammiwry

It wasn't rushed at all, infact my EPU scans I'd of said were more rushed especially the one I had at 9 weeks when I couldn't stand upright for pain! It was just the attitude, OH wanted to ask questions and get a bit closer but the guy kept shhing him


----------



## mummyclo

I don't think there is any clinics here :(
Oh well i might get one if its not too far away.


----------



## cho

oh how annoying i just looked but dont look like they do, theres one in cosham and one in fareham but there very far for you to come lol x


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh, just means ill have to cost in the boat and train :(
Oh well
:shrug:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Ugh, just means ill have to cost in the boat and train :(
> Oh well
> :shrug:

Think of the money saved and what you can buy baby!!


----------



## lozzy21

I got called a dickhead for getting him a card:rofl: He realy wasent expecting it


----------



## till bob

u lot r makin me want a private scan at 16 weeks now because iv thought all along that its a boy but i have felt sick everyday for the first 12 weeks like i did with tilly and ppl keep tellin me that if its a boy i wudnt feel sick so u girls who have had boys cud u verify this is it true that u dont get mornin sickness with a boy or is it just an old wives tale xxx


----------



## cho

old wives tail hun, i think.

I wasnt sick but i know many who were with boys and i also no man who wasnt sick with girls :shrug: x


----------



## Kerrieann

Possibly an old wives tale, i had none with ds and hardly any with this one, i felt sick all the time but was only actually sick a few times! Everyone ive known who had boys said the same tho!


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> I got called a dickhead for getting him a card:rofl: He realy wasent expecting it


Awww thats not nice!! OH is enjoying his chocolate!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Lozzy that me :rofl: When i was preg with ds i got dh a card and a teddy that had a t-shirt on saying brill dad to be or summin and he loved it but called me silly :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

sammiwry said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I got called a dickhead for getting him a card:rofl: He realy wasent expecting it
> 
> 
> Awww thats not nice!! OH is enjoying his chocolate!!Click to expand...


He said it with a big grin on his face. We allways call each other a dickhead when they have done something silly.


----------



## Mincholada

kerrie, congrats on your boy!!!!! hope the family isn't too "disappointed" ;) i've seen a lot of baby boys lately at work and the more i see, the more i think they're lovely. :) however, if i'd have one, i would wanna move back to england.... because of the baby boys clothes. haha!!! when i spend my last year of uni in cheltenham, i always went to next and bought looooads of stuff for my nephew and his mommy in germany was so proud when he was wearing that stuff as all other ladies at the playground got jealous ;) somehow i don't think that baby clothes in germany and usa are as cute as the ones you guys have over in the UK.

i'm glad to read that everyone else is doing pretty good and ya'll are starting the shopping. i have not bought a thing yet and have not started looking either and i better don't, because when i googled the AWESOME stroller that i saw some customers having at my work, i nearly had a heart attack about the price... it was a stokke xplory and the 2010 model sells for like $1250,-..... yeah right... :(


on my account, the news are that it'll be over with my still-boyfriend. after losing trust in the last couple of weeks, i started digging. i always wanted to work for the german CIA, so needless to say that i have very strong investigative genes and yes, although he is an IT expert, i was able to find some very unpleasant information on his PC. he left it unlocked one day and i happened to walk into the office (2nd bedroom) and noticing it, i took my chances. didn't have to dig too deep and found out that he's of the cheating kind... :(

found e-mails from when everything with us was still great, even from the beginning of our relationship, when he was answering to sexual encounter requests on craigslist, sending his phone number and asking when to hook up etc. and to top it off, he even send a picture of ME and him to some of them, apparently looking for somebody for a threesome... WTF!!???

also found out that he was cheating on his exwife... he told me, she was cheating and he never cheated on a woman and also found a folder labeled "revenge blackmail" containing self-taken pics of naked girls doing stuff and i know some of their names, so i have no clue how he got access to these pics, but i guess he did some pc-repair work for them or something to get them. very sad and makes me feel like he's kinda psycho!

he also "stole" $100,- my parents had given me when they visited and that i had put in a glass coke bottle as first baby money. the coke bottle, so access wouldn't be so easy and it would really be used for baby. when i found out friday, i send him a sms and he just said he needed cash one day and grabbed it, he'll replace it. oh yeah... grabbing money looks different for me. sneaking it out of the glass bottle without asking is not "grabbing". he did replace it that evening, but all of this just makes me very sad.

can't understand why he decided to start a family, when he still needs to jump into different beds and has NONE of his financial stuff sorted.

since our work hours are so different, there was no long enough time to sit down and break up with him yet, but i'm through! never let a guy treat me like that unpunished!

will just make things a lot more complicated around here... the lease for the apartment still runs til february for example and the fine for early termination is HUGE :(

wish me luck in sorting everything out please!


----------



## Kerrieann

Thankyou hun, everyone is over the moon!! :happydance: I agree about the baby clotehs i love next and always spend a fortune when i go in there, its all what my son wears!

So sorry to hear whats going on, i wouldnt trust him at all, you defo sound better off without him and have luckily found out now rather then later, will he still want to be involved with ur lo? :hugs:


----------



## till bob

Mincholada said:


> kerrie, congrats on your boy!!!!! hope the family isn't too "disappointed" ;) i've seen a lot of baby boys lately at work and the more i see, the more i think they're lovely. :) however, if i'd have one, i would wanna move back to england.... because of the baby boys clothes. haha!!! when i spend my last year of uni in cheltenham, i always went to next and bought looooads of stuff for my nephew and his mommy in germany was so proud when he was wearing that stuff as all other ladies at the playground got jealous ;) somehow i don't think that baby clothes in germany and usa are as cute as the ones you guys have over in the UK.
> 
> i'm glad to read that everyone else is doing pretty good and ya'll are starting the shopping. i have not bought a thing yet and have not started looking either and i better don't, because when i googled the AWESOME stroller that i saw some customers having at my work, i nearly had a heart attack about the price... it was a stokke xplory and the 2010 model sells for like $1250,-..... yeah right... :(
> 
> 
> on my account, the news are that it'll be over with my still-boyfriend. after losing trust in the last couple of weeks, i started digging. i always wanted to work for the german CIA, so needless to say that i have very strong investigative genes and yes, although he is an IT expert, i was able to find some very unpleasant information on his PC. he left it unlocked one day and i happened to walk into the office (2nd bedroom) and noticing it, i took my chances. didn't have to dig too deep and found out that he's of the cheating kind... :(
> 
> found e-mails from when everything with us was still great, even from the beginning of our relationship, when he was answering to sexual encounter requests on craigslist, sending his phone number and asking when to hook up etc. and to top it off, he even send a picture of ME and him to some of them, apparently looking for somebody for a threesome... WTF!!???
> 
> also found out that he was cheating on his exwife... he told me, she was cheating and he never cheated on a woman and also found a folder labeled "revenge blackmail" containing self-taken pics of naked girls doing stuff and i know some of their names, so i have no clue how he got access to these pics, but i guess he did some pc-repair work for them or something to get them. very sad and makes me feel like he's kinda psycho!
> 
> he also "stole" $100,- my parents had given me when they visited and that i had put in a glass coke bottle as first baby money. the coke bottle, so access wouldn't be so easy and it would really be used for baby. when i found out friday, i send him a sms and he just said he needed cash one day and grabbed it, he'll replace it. oh yeah... grabbing money looks different for me. sneaking it out of the glass bottle without asking is not "grabbing". he did replace it that evening, but all of this just makes me very sad.
> 
> can't understand why he decided to start a family, when he still needs to jump into different beds and has NONE of his financial stuff sorted.
> 
> since our work hours are so different, there was no long enough time to sit down and break up with him yet, but i'm through! never let a guy treat me like that unpunished!
> 
> will just make things a lot more complicated around here... the lease for the apartment still runs til february for example and the fine for early termination is HUGE :(
> 
> wish me luck in sorting everything out please!

oh my god kerries right ur better off on ur own u dont need ppl like that around u hun im sure u will get everythin sorted out but dont stand no more shit xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo what a [email protected] weekend youve had :( Certainly sounds like your doing whats best for you and LO and thats all that matters. Everything will work out!


----------



## cho

What a complete idiot, thats horrible, instincts are usually right x


----------



## xclairyx

Hey ladies im due 22nd of December 3 days before my 21st birthday! =D


----------



## Kerrieann

Hiya! Wow ur bdays on xmas day, how cool! Or probly not i dunno lol, will add you to the list!


----------



## sammiwry

xclairyx said:


> Hey ladies im due 22nd of December 3 days before my 21st birthday! =D

Congrats and welcome to dec dreamers!


----------



## louise1302

sherri :hugs: 

im not having a 16 week gender scan i want one but oh says we cant afford it plus ive not had my 12 week one yet haha

as far as sickness predicting gender goes my first 3 were boys and i felt nothing no sickness no constipation no sore bbies nothing

my 4th i was sick as a dog from the strat and had every pregnany symptom known to man and it was ....another boy haha so far this one is the same ve been really sick up to this week but it is easing now which is earlier from the 17 weeks it was last time


----------



## Kerrieann

Ru hoping for a girl this time louise?

What does everyone think of the names max or ollie?


----------



## sammiwry

I prefer Ollie to Max, but then I like names that can be shortened.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Wow u ladies have been chatty! I just spent ages catchin up

Ness - Your friends are right about knowing the sex not spoiling the birth...I knew I was avin a girl, but I was still like "WOW its a girl...shes here!!!!"

Eugh breastfeeding - so so hard and I hardly got anything out n got verrrrry depressed. I'm going to give it another shot though.

I didnt enjoy my 12 week scan, it was rushed n pic is crap so I cant wait to see bubs a week tomorrow!!!

Hows everyones wkend been? I'm shattered - I've done 2 weddings this weekend, they've had great weather!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I like Max :)


----------



## till bob

i like max i think tilly wud have been called that if she was a boy right i need ur help ladies now hubby is sayin we cant have a boy or girls name startin with h because our surname is hatton but i love HALIE for a girl but he wont go with halie hatton so i think i need a double name like halie-rae or sumthin can u give me sum help please xx


----------



## Kerrieann

I like hallie and would go for a double barrel name, like may or rose?


----------



## lozzy21

I like Max.

I went to school with an Ollie and he was allways getting asked if that was short for Oliver, he got so fed up with saying no its just Ollie


----------



## cho

I like ollie and max both real cute xx


----------



## till bob

thanks kerrie i really like halie rose hatton but got a niece whos called autumn rose sure they wudnt mind us usin it 2 tho x


----------



## cho

I still have no idea on boys heyho i have ages yet:)


----------



## till bob

i really like phoebe 2 wat do u think of this xx havent got any def boy names like frazier and oscar xx


----------



## sammiwry

I still want Molly for a girl and OH still wants Harlow :(


----------



## cho

I loved oscar but, no one liked it :(
Phoebe lovely prefer that x


----------



## lozzy21

I feel like an old woman, iv had to put a pillow behind my back. Oh well at least it might help my back ache


----------



## till bob

thanks charlotte the more i think about phoebe the more i love it and hubby actually said he liked it and hed call her phebes lol i hate names bein shortened i really like oscar hubby not so sure havent really mentioned it to ppl but i dont think the family wud like it but is our baby so who cares xx


----------



## sammiwry

till bob said:


> thanks charlotte the more i think about phoebe the more i love it and hubby actually said he liked it and hed call her phebes lol i hate names bein shortened i really like oscar hubby not so sure havent really mentioned it to ppl but i dont think the family wud like it but is our baby so who cares xx

No matter what happens though other kids at school will shorten babys name somehow. It's why I ended up as Sam***** (only starred as I detest the name appologies to any others!) As my parents like it as it was and shortened to Sam or Sammi


----------



## till bob

i know wat ur sayin sammi we had tilly cause it cudnt be shortened but ppl still call her till lol xxx


----------



## sammiwry

OH's niece gets called Til. I just think no matter what people will find a way to shorten a name, my brother was always known as Chris at school but his mates called him Mole instead as a veriation of our surname


----------



## ducky1502

I love pretty much all the names you guys have mentioned lol. I reckon some of us may end up picking the same names! 

Nikki a week tomorrow for us both :D yay!


----------



## Sherri81

I so hope we can see what it is on my informal scan this friday. I went out and bought one little sleeper today and it's not even close to unisex! It is the cutest little pink and white sleeper with little pink chicks all over it. I really dont want to have to take it back.

As for names, we have decided to name the baby whatver we want, regardless of whether we know someone who has used the name recently. I figured, this is our last one and we worked damn hard for it, we will name it what we want this time! And no naming after relatives. We were forced into it with Greg as hubby's dad had just died. So he demanded we use his dads name for the middle name. Well I felt it would be a dishonour to my dad to not recognize him, so we used my dads middle name for his firstname. But not this time!!

So far I think Julia and Sophia are on the table, as well as Austen and Colby.


----------



## vetmom

Wow, everyone has such beautiful names. I love the name Ollie, but it's OH's best friends name, and his ego would be uncontrollable if he thought we named the baby after him.

I don't have a girls name picked yet but OH and I are talking about Lily and Madeline (Maddy, for short). Definitely Jimmy if it's a boy.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yay 1 week today til gender scan!!!! :happydance:

I think I did too much over the weekend, I feel drained today!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Love the name phoebie that was one of our girl names! Oscar was our other name but dh isnt as keen on it as he is ollie, think we both prefer oliie but shocker the MIL doesnt like it! So bloody what! :haha: Everyone has lovely names in mind but i agree we might end up using some of the same names!


----------



## KellyC75

I havent even started to think about names yet!.....Im behind all you Girl's again!.......:haha:

Think i'll make a start after the gender scan next week......:winkwink::baby:


----------



## KellyC75

Sherri81 said:


> I so hope we can see what it is on my informal scan this friday. I went out and bought one little sleeper today and it's not even close to unisex! It is the cutest little pink and white sleeper with little pink chicks all over it. I really dont want to have to take it back.


Wishing you all the very best of luck for your scan this Friday....:flower:

Are you thinking you may be having a little Girl then, with buying a pink & white sleeper!?....:baby:


----------



## cho

our nephew is called ollie, i really like it, they had oliver for boy and olivier for a girl lol

what does everyone prefer out of Lola Mae or Mia grace

not that i will have a girl lol


----------



## mummyclo

I la la la la LOVE lola!!
It was going to be my girl name, but changed to hollie!


----------



## cho

so take it u prefer lola 
The only thing i hate is whevnever i say lola somone starts singing "lola she was a showgirl"
Cos i havent heard that one before lol!


----------



## Mizze

I prefer Mia Grace - but that is partly because my neice is Lily Grace - which I think is lovely
Lola Mae is really pretty too though.

Im loving all the names here, so far we are thinking Patrick John for a boy and Juliette for a girl - there are so many second girls names I would like to have - Sophie, Anne, maybe an irish name as OH family is mainly Irish.

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> The only thing i hate is whevnever i say lola somone starts singing "lola she was a showgirl"
> Cos i havent heard that one before lol!


:haha:

I can see how that would be annoying!

My Sisters Daughter is called Rubie & you wouldnt believe how many people sing: 'Ruby, Ruby, Ruby, Rubbbbbbyyyyyy ahhhhhhhh, do ya, do ya, do ya'....:dohh:


----------



## cho

yer i bet, its sooo annoying thats the only downfall of the name x


----------



## Mizze

Oh goodness I just googled Irish names and Welsh names and there were so many lovely names id forgotten to consider

Am thinking Juliette Eva (Aoife in Irish) or Juliette Seren (Seren means Star in Welsh) or Juliette Carys (Carys means love in Welsh) We have a very Irish surname so the celtic names work well with it. 

Im focusing mainly on the girls names as both DH and I are currently sure its a girl! :flower:

Mizze


----------



## KellyC75

I have my consultant appointment tommorow, so should be 'choosing' the date my baby is born....:happydance:

I think for a C.Section they usually say a week before your due date, but I may try for a little earlier, for 2 reasons....

Firstly my DS1 weighed 8lb3oz, my DS2 9lb10oz....So have a feeling this one could be a biggen!....:winkwink::baby:

And secondly, with DS2 I was booked in for a C.section, due to his size & my previous C.section, but I went into labour :growlmad: So I dont want to risk that again...:nope:

What do you girls think about a baby being born a week or two early?


----------



## bubblebubble1

Morning eveyone hope you are all ok, i just had the call to tell us the flavour of spud!! if anyone wanted to know its on my journal. 

Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## Nessicle

morning lovelies! How is everyone? 

Had a vomiting episode on Saturday night :( tuna pasta mayo did not agree with me! 

Apart from breaking all the blood vessels in my face though and feeling tired after was ok though thankfully!! 

Feel mega hungry today! x


----------



## WILSMUM

I had a previous c-section with DS and get the choice this tome as to which way I go but I don't have to make a decision till my consultant appointment at 34 wks! Here they do it about 2 wks early so for me bubs would be around 14th Nov. I still don't know what to do - i do feel like I missed out on something with DS and as this'll b my last chance I keep thinking I should go for natural but then the logistics of getting my mum up here to look after DS would be so much simpler with a c-section!

Sherri we came up with the name Austen for a boy when we first started trying 2 years ago!! DH still loves it but I've kinda gone off it a bit - think I prefer Noah now - but not sure!!!!


----------



## till bob

bubblebubble1 said:


> Morning eveyone hope you are all ok, i just had the call to tell us the flavour of spud!! if anyone wanted to know its on my journal.
> 
> Hope you are all ok xxx

ah congrats hun really pleased for u i think most of us r gona be team blue u know apart from ness hahaha xxx


----------



## KellyC75

bubblebubble1 said:


> Morning eveyone hope you are all ok, i just had the call to tell us the flavour of spud!! if anyone wanted to know its on my journal.
> 
> Hope you are all ok xxx


Just had a look on your journal, thankyou....Many Congratulations, really great news....:happydance::baby:


----------



## cho

congrats bubble xx
Ness glad your feeling better
I just weighed myself and have put on my 1st lb i was starting to worry as i kept loosing xxx


----------



## cho

ooh i meant my first 1lb not 1st lol


----------



## Mizze

Congratulations Bubble! 

C Holdaway- I was worrying about weight too - first time in my LIFE I have worried about *not* putting *on *weight - but today I am definately heavier even though im not yet quite back up to conception weight (am a scales junkie so I know my weight on a daily basis im afraid) im sure by the end of this week I should be back up to par so to speak

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

WILSMUM said:


> I had a previous c-section with DS and get the choice this tome as to which way I go but I don't have to make a decision till my consultant appointment at 34 wks! Here they do it about 2 wks early so for me bubs would be around 14th Nov. I still don't know what to do - i do feel like I missed out on something with DS and as this'll b my last chance I keep thinking I should go for natural but then the logistics of getting my mum up here to look after DS would be so much simpler with a c-section!
> 
> Sherri we came up with the name Austen for a boy when we first started trying 2 years ago!! DH still loves it but I've kinda gone off it a bit - think I prefer Noah now - but not sure!!!!

I was due to try for a 'natural' birth with DS2, but they were concerned he would be BIG & as I am 'fairly' small, it could be a problem!

In hindsight, another C.section was just as well, as turns out he was brow presentation (as was DS1, so after 10.5hours of labour, had emergency C.section).....It was so lovely to be awake this time....:cloud9:

Good luck with whatever you decide....:hugs:

P.S I really like the name Austen....:winkwink:


----------



## cho

Mizze said:


> Congratulations Bubble!
> 
> C Holdaway- I was worrying about weight too - first time in my LIFE I have worried about *not* putting *on *weight - but today I am definately heavier even though im not yet quite back up to conception weight (am a scales junkie so I know my weight on a daily basis im afraid) im sure by the end of this week I should be back up to par so to speak
> 
> Mizze xx

Well i am still down in weight i lost 9 lbs but have put 1 back on and although itsnot a lot its putting on.
Same here have never begrudged loosing weight before but i remember i had put on loads by now with ds


----------



## WILSMUM

I was only in labour for 4 yrs with DS and had got to 9.5cms dilated when they had to rush me into theatre for an emergency c-section - I had a general as well so another consideration is at least if I choose to have a c-section then I will actually be awake!!!!

DS was 10 days late and 7lb 1oz so I they might want to keep a close eye on this oen as apparently DS was really quite small for that stage gestation! But the sonographer at my 20wk scan said he'd move my due date back a week by babies measurements but couldn't actually do it at that late a stage but if he had then I would have only been 3 days over which would have made him a perfect weight for his gestation! This baby has a different father to DS though and my DH has 3 kids from previous relationships all of which have been big babies apparently!!!

Right just gonna get this weeks bump pic up now!!! Not sure if theres been much change now - thought I'd grown a bit but now not so sure!!!


----------



## Mizze

C - Well at least you are going in the right direction now :)

I lost 7lbs but have put 41/2 back on now - clothes wont fit round my tummy thoug! 

Im sure it wont be long before we both put on loads! 

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

WILSMUM said:


> I was only in labour for 4 yrs with DS

4 YEARS!...........:headspin::laugh2:


----------



## bubblebubble1

Thank you all!

So pleased but also nervous! 

Till bob - i totally thought girl, i was convinced. Boys are very popular lately so i bet you are right! xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

KellyC75 said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> I was only in labour for 4 yrs with DS
> 
> 4 YEARS!...........:headspin::laugh2:Click to expand...

:haha: :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## cho

ds was 8lb so a good weight, so do you not have a choice but to have a c-section or is it your choice.
I would be petrified having one.
4 hours that was quick wish i was like that, i am hoping its usully fastr on your 2nd i was 46 hours couldnt do that again especially if i am thinking of a home birth!


----------



## cho

yer i just told dh and i was like i wanted to put on weight but now i am not so sure, i feel gutted putting that on lol
I still have a big bump though so i no bubs is a ok!


----------



## Esje

KellyC75 said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> I was only in labour for 4 yrs with DS
> 
> 4 YEARS!...........:headspin::laugh2:Click to expand...



Just transfered from first trimester and this was the first thing I read... :rofl:


----------



## cho

lol welcome to 2nd trim were all cookoo


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> so do you not have a choice but to have a c-section or is it your choice.

As both my Boys were 'brow presentation' it is clear to me that my pelvis is a funny shape:wacko: & is what caused the problems with DS1's birth

So, I am fine with having my 3rd C.Section, I am going to ask if they can lower the curtain this time, so I can see LO born!....:cloud9:


----------



## WILSMUM

KellyC75 said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> I was only in labour for 4 yrs with DS
> 
> 4 YEARS!...........:headspin::laugh2:Click to expand...



Lol!!! Opppss!! Baby Brain Alert!
That should have been 4 hrs!!! Obviously! D'oh!


----------



## KellyC75

Esje said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> I was only in labour for 4 yrs with DS
> 
> 4 YEARS!...........:headspin::laugh2:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just transfered from first trimester and this was the first thing I read... :rofl:Click to expand...


.........:haha:

Warm welcome, as 'c.holdway' says....We are totally bonkers!...:wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

WILSMUM said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> I was only in labour for 4 yrs with DS
> 
> 4 YEARS!...........:headspin::laugh2:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!!! Opppss!! Baby Brain Alert!
> That should have been 4 hrs!!! Obviously! D'oh!Click to expand...

Hey....no probs, has given us all a laugh....:winkwink:

We all knew what you meant though....:flower:


----------



## cho

KellyC75 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> so do you not have a choice but to have a c-section or is it your choice.
> 
> As both my Boys were 'brow presentation' it is clear to me that my pelvis is a funny shape:wacko: & is what caused the problems with DS1's birth
> 
> So, I am fine with having my 3rd C.Section, I am going to ask if they can lower the curtain this time, so I can see LO born!....:cloud9:Click to expand...

So whats brow presentation? never heard of it hun, so do they go over old scar?


----------



## WILSMUM

welcoem to 2nd tri! And as u can see baby brain has well and truely set it over here!!! I'll b putting the milk in the oven next!!!!!!

I did just throw a load of elastic bands all over the kitchen!!!!! And after I spent a good couple of hrs this morning tidying up as well!!!!

Bump pics up on the bump thread girls! Still no where near as good a bump as some of u!! :(

I lost 5lbs in first tri and have now but them back on plus another couple for good measure!!! Lol!!! My pre preg clothes all seem to still fit though so don't know where the weight is going! I've just stopped wearing my jeans in the last few days though as bubs always decides to lay right where the button and zip rest on my belly and its a really weird feeling - like having the going over a bump in the car quick feeling but all the time! And that in turn puts pressure on my bladder!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Congratulations bubble!! So chuffed for you chick!! 

ha ha all my family are convinced boy except OH who thinks girl...only 7 weeks and counting ugh lol 

Does anyone else's bump feel hard during some point during the day and softer at other times? x


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> so do you not have a choice but to have a c-section or is it your choice.
> 
> As both my Boys were 'brow presentation' it is clear to me that my pelvis is a funny shape:wacko: & is what caused the problems with DS1's birth
> 
> So, I am fine with having my 3rd C.Section, I am going to ask if they can lower the curtain this time, so I can see LO born!....:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> So whats brow presentation? never heard of it hun, so do they go over old scar?Click to expand...


Brow presentation is basically the baby coming with its forehead first, I was told 'DO NOT push, you could break his neck'! with DS1 (a little 'to the point') :cry:

& no, they do a whole new incision, so my DS2 loves looking at where he came out.....You cant do that with a natural birth!...:haha::blush::haha:


----------



## cho

oh my god bet u was petrified!
bless ur lo x


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> Does anyone else's bump feel hard during some point during the day and softer at other times? x


Yes, I get that alot....Most times its when I need to pee!....:dohh:

But other times, I have no idea why?


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm convinced I'm having another boy too! 3 weeks todya till I find out for sure though! Well depending on what the outcome of the bloods I had taken on Thurs are! If theres a problem will get a phone call this week - I don't think I've ever wished the phone to not ring so much!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

I usually have one area that is hard and I'm sure its bubs cause I'll rest my hand on it and it moves away out of my reach!! Lol!!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Thanks Ness.

Bet you cant wait to just know, is been driving me mad! would have been worse if i had to wait to 16/20 weeks!!! xxx


----------



## sazhuddy13

good morning everyone it is amazing how many posts are on here when you have not been on here for a few days it takes a while to catch up with everything lol. well i have felt myself again for the past week and finally got rid of all the sickness and the rest of it thanks god.


----------



## cho

sazhubby glad your feeling yourself again x


----------



## mummyclo

:( Just found out my nan died 
bubs will never meet her :cry:
sorry had to get it out :(


----------



## ducky1502

congrats bubble :) maybe we will be a month of boys lol.


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats bubble! Will add a stork to your name :happydance:

Welcome over esje! 

Girls i went to the park for a while came back and you have written 5 pages!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

mummyclo im so very sorry to hear of your loss, thats awful :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

Mummyclo I'm so sorry to hear that :( so sad! She will def be watching over LO one.

I came to the conclusion last night that I'm ready for december to be here now.... I want to meet my little man! I know we have NOTHING ready and we're not even slightly prepared but I want the next 24ish weeks to hurry up.


----------



## Kerrieann

I came to the conclusion last night that I'm ready for december to be here now.... I want to meet my little man! I know we have NOTHING ready and we're not even slightly prepared but I want the next 24ish weeks to hurry up.[/QUOTE]

ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mizze

Oh Mummyclo, I am so sorry for your loss


Mizze xx


----------



## sazhuddy13

it seems to be the year for boys everyone that i know who are pregnant or who have just given birth are all/had boys. i will find out 5 weeks tomorrow and cannot wait.
i have a daughter 13 year old who weighed 7lb 7 oz
i have a son 9 years old who weighed 10lb 1oz
so i really cannot wait to see what we are having this time round the way things have been i am saying girl but you never know.


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else's bump feel hard during some point during the day and softer at other times? x
> 
> 
> Yes, I get that alot....Most times its when I need to pee!....:dohh:
> 
> But other times, I have no idea why?Click to expand...

oh good - yeah mine goes mega hard when I need to pee but but then when I don't at other times it's hard too it's weird! maybe it's where bubs is laid or something?

Bubble yeah gosh I just want to know - if it were up to me I'd be having a gender scan in two weeks! grrr!! x


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> :( Just found out my nan died
> bubs will never meet her :cry:
> sorry had to get it out :(

aww so sorry chick :hugs: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive just put 2 eggs on to boli and have realised they are 2 days out of date, do you think they will still be ok to eat??


----------



## sazhuddy13

Kerrieann said:


> Ive just put 2 eggs on to boli and have realised they are 2 days out of date, do you think they will still be ok to eat??

no do not eat them throw them away. you have to be careful with eggs.x


----------



## cho

sorry to haer that mummyclo :hugs:


----------



## cho

NOO kerri eggs are really bad babe x


----------



## Kerrieann

What even if they are hard boiled? It just sais *best before* 19th june but not a use by date? I really really want egg mayo sandwich for lunch :cry: lol


----------



## KellyC75

So very sorry to hear of your loss mummyclo...:hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Ive just looked up eggs on the Food Standards Agency and the best before date is a guideline EXCEPT for EGGS

Sorry - actually I am in exactly the same position and was about to do egg sarnies with watercress for lunch and now I cant because my date on them is 19th too! :cry:

Mizze x


----------



## sazhuddy13

Kerrieann said:


> What even if they are hard boiled? It just sais *best before* 19th june but not a use by date? I really really want egg mayo sandwich for lunch :cry: lol

still do not eat them throw them away.


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks girls ive thrown them away! I would have eaten them as well if i hadnt of asked! We are having cheese on toast instead mmmmm!


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Thanks girls ive thrown them away! I would have eaten them as well if i hadnt of asked! We are having cheese on toast instead mmmmm!


Ohhh.....Yummy!...:thumbup: Good trade!....:winkwink:


----------



## Mizze

Ooh cheese on toasr - excellent thats my lunch sorted too

And if you hadnt posted about the eggs kerriann id have eaten mine too!

Mizze xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Kerrieann said:


> Congrats bubble! Will add a stork to your name :happydance:

Thanks Kerrieann, i love it!! Its weird but great knowing so early!! Going blue shopping later!!! :happydance: Just noticed you are having a boy too - congrats xxx

Mummyclo - so sorry about your nan :hugs: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

I went blue shopping after i found out, got loads of bits in the mothercare sale but couldnt find any nice bits elsewhere :shrug: need to wait for new winter collections to come in i think! Just me and you that know so far bubble, ive got a feeling there will be a lot of boys from this thread :happydance:

Cheese on toast was yummy, i had one slice with red leicter and one with mature chedder :haha: What a mix but was lush! :haha:


----------



## nikki-lou25

c.holdway - I looooooooove Mia Grace, 2 of my friends have Mia's - ones a Mia Grace, so pretty! 

Mummyclo - so sorry to hear that :hugs: :flower: 

Bubble - Congrats hun! 

I wonder who'll be our 1st Team Pink?? I have a boy vibe, but I was wrong with DD :blush: haha!


----------



## Kerrieann

Charlotte i love both them names, lola is more unusual i dont know anyone with that name but love mia grace too, we were going to have grace as a middle name for girl too! I think ur having a boy anyway :haha:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Grace is a lovely middle name ;) However, I am a tad biased :lol: Aimee's middle name is Grace ;)


----------



## bubblebubble1

Kerrianne- i think you are right, i think there will be loads of boys and a handful of girls. I love the next boys stuff but like you say its all summer!! We have a lot of stuff from Max too which will be nice to use. Cant believe its only us who know!!

Nikki - Ooo i cant wait to see who is the first girl. Thank you

If spud was a girl he would have been grace i love it 

xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

We have alot of stuff from ds too but he lived in beige till he was 3 months as we were team yellow with him! So going to get lots of boys newborn stuff :happydance:

Max is one of the names shortlisted for bump :flower: :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Max is lovely, my friend Clare had a lil boy last November and he's called Max - he looks like a Max too! 

I am keeping my names secret, but dyin to share them lol! 

I ave loads of pink stuff, so I'll be spending lots on blue things if bump is a blue one!


----------



## bubblebubble1

I loved the name Max straight away, and Max was sooo a Max. obviously spud will have his big brother name as a middle name. xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Awww thats a lovely idea!


----------



## Nessicle

you're all making me sooo desperate to find out! 

I'm feeling sooo sorry for myself girls need some encouragement. Some of you may know I have coeliac disease which means I can't eat bread, pasta, tortilla wraps, biscuits, crackers, pizza, pies, pasties....the list is endless those are just a few. I haven't even mentioned the soups and sauces etc I can't have cos they have gluten and wheat in! Anyway I'm craving all that stuff sooo badly and my substitutes all taste so crap to me. They crumble and don't have any elasticity like bread and everything has a real cake taste to it and nothing melts in like cheese on toast is so shitty on gluten free bread :cry: 

I'm so sick of rice and potatoes and leek and potato soup! 

I can't make meals for work the day before because the special pasta goes hard so it has to be done from fresh and the bread etc will fall apart and go hard. Just feeling so down about it at the moment I'm desperate for a normal slice of white toast with butter on.....

Sorry for the rant it's just making me so depressed!


----------



## bubblebubble1

oh ness :hugs: i bet it is.

I dont know what to say - i love potato and leek soup but i can imagine it getting boring all the time.

What about changing the flavours of the potatoes if that makes sense like with herbs and spices, like chinese or indian?!?! i know its not a huge idea but all i could think of. Must be so rubbish for you :( Sorry i cant help- much xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Kerrieann said:


> Ive just put 2 eggs on to boli and have realised they are 2 days out of date, do you think they will still be ok to eat??

when u put them in the cold water did they sit on the bottom of the pan or float?


----------



## WILSMUM

WILSMUM said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Ive just put 2 eggs on to boli and have realised they are 2 days out of date, do you think they will still be ok to eat??
> 
> when u put them in the cold water did they sit on the bottom of the pan or float?Click to expand...

just finished catching up and have seen I'm a bit late on this one but for future reference you can test the freshness of yr eggs just by putting them in cold water - if they float ditch them as they're bad basically!!!!

But otherwise eggs are a great source of protein during pregnancy as long as they are throughly cooked i.e. yolk and white aren't runny!

Heres a link that explains how to test how fresh yr eggs are:
https://www.helpwithcooking.com/egg-guide/fresh-egg-test.html


----------



## Nessicle

bubblebubble1 said:


> oh ness :hugs: i bet it is.
> 
> I dont know what to say - i love potato and leek soup but i can imagine it getting boring all the time.
> 
> What about changing the flavours of the potatoes if that makes sense like with herbs and spices, like chinese or indian?!?! i know its not a huge idea but all i could think of. Must be so rubbish for you :( Sorry i cant help- much xxx

thanks hun :hugs: it is difficult to suggest much - lots of the girls at work try to suggest stuff but most of the stuff they suggest I can't have - even cous cous would make a nice change but can't have that it just sucks royal ass! 

I know I can't change anything by moaning about it but it is totally rubbish especially as my OH sits there eating stone bake pizza or a bacon sandwich with thick white bread....I want to hit him at those points lol x


----------



## ducky1502

I've just been browsing through the forums and had a look through the WTT section. This is an area of the site I never used, we were either NTNP or TTC the whole 13months. Some of the threads made me feel sad because some women are saying we are waiting until X month so we have a summer baby or we won't be trying over these months so we don't have a baby in this month because we already have 5 birthdays in this month etc etc. Obviously in an ideal world we would all be able ot be that picky and probably for a good deal of them they can be. I ALWAYS said I didn't want a december baby or one born end of august but when you've been desperately TTC for so many months any restrictions you originally had just fly out of the window and ANY baby will be a miracle. 

I also think it's a shame that a lot of women feel they need to have x amount of money to be able to have a baby and that in general they need to be in a perfect place in their life. It's such a shame that society has made women feel this way about something so natural :( We don't have a single penny saved for this baby but it will have everything it could ever want plus more and will never do without. 

It would just break my heart if these women wait and wait until the perfect time, start trying and find that they have problems conceiving etc (especially if it's their first they're trying for).

Sorry for the rant but I'm an overly emotional pregnant lady today :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

Oh ness I'm so sorry to hear you're having such a sh** time! I bet it's made a million times worse by being pregnant. I hope you still get all the nutrients and calories you need in a day because I imagine on that restricted diet it must be quite tough. Wish I could give you answers :( moan all you want, it's what we're here for :)


----------



## Nessicle

I agree ducky :hugs:

We dont have any money saved up either and I know money will be very tight as we won't be entitled to anything especially if the government scaps working family tax credits but we'll just have to manage! x


----------



## bubblebubble1

Ducky i agree too, its a shame, and also makes it way too...planned. I never used the wtt either as i seemed to be forever ttc!! Also, who falls pregant on the first cycle, its very lucky if you do. xx

Ness thats so mean of OH!! Maybe he should try eating like you for just one day....!!! xx


----------



## ducky1502

I agree, Ness make him eat like you for a few days and I'm sure he won't eat all of that food in front of you again.


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> Oh ness I'm so sorry to hear you're having such a sh** time! I bet it's made a million times worse by being pregnant. I hope you still get all the nutrients and calories you need in a day because I imagine on that restricted diet it must be quite tough. Wish I could give you answers :( moan all you want, it's what we're here for :)

:hugs: aww thanks chick it's really tough - much more tougher being pregnant as I can't stomach any of the gluten free breads etc as they all taste a bit too sweet. 

I'm taking pregnacare all the way through til I give birth to make sure bubs is getting vits and minerals it needs, I eat fruit and nuts and try to drink plenty of water. 

It's just nice to be able to moan to you guys - gets it off my chest. Friends and family just tell me to deal with it cos there's not much I can do which I know but it doesnt make it any easier!


----------



## Nessicle

lol I said that to him and he was like "err no I'm alright thanks" lol he wouldnt last a day on my diet! 

I'm desperate for a bowl of fruit and fibre with cold milk....heaven!


----------



## ducky1502

Another rant..... lol! Sorry :)

I've been thinking about EVERYTHING we need for this baby and it's a fair amount, even just the basics! But what amazes me is that I plan to breastfeed but express too so I still need to buy bottles, sterilizer etc. Not only that but I'm still probably going to get a small amount of formula in (the ready made stuff) just in case. I also don't want to use dummies for LO if possible but have been told it's bes to buy one JUST IN CASE! Seems to me like there's a lot of just in case stuff to buy.


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> you're all making me sooo desperate to find out!
> 
> I'm feeling sooo sorry for myself girls need some encouragement. Some of you may know I have coeliac disease which means I can't eat bread, pasta, tortilla wraps, biscuits, crackers, pizza, pies, pasties....the list is endless those are just a few. I haven't even mentioned the soups and sauces etc I can't have cos they have gluten and wheat in! Anyway I'm craving all that stuff sooo badly and my substitutes all taste so crap to me. They crumble and don't have any elasticity like bread and everything has a real cake taste to it and nothing melts in like cheese on toast is so shitty on gluten free bread :cry:
> 
> I'm so sick of rice and potatoes and leek and potato soup!
> 
> I can't make meals for work the day before because the special pasta goes hard so it has to be done from fresh and the bread etc will fall apart and go hard. Just feeling so down about it at the moment I'm desperate for a normal slice of white toast with butter on.....
> 
> Sorry for the rant it's just making me so depressed!

Ooo Ness I picked up a loaf of that genius bread today at work and even though the bb date is the 27th June it just felt so hard and uninviting :( Made me think of you and the stuff you have to eat that just isn't the same.


----------



## xclairyx

Kerrieann said:


> Hiya! Wow ur bdays on xmas day, how cool! Or probly not i dunno lol, will add you to the list!

It can be okay! but most people forget about me ='( Ahh i cant wait for my new baby! :D


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> Another rant..... lol! Sorry :)
> 
> I've been thinking about EVERYTHING we need for this baby and it's a fair amount, even just the basics! But what amazes me is that I plan to breastfeed but express too so I still need to buy bottles, sterilizer etc. Not only that but I'm still probably going to get a small amount of formula in (the ready made stuff) just in case. I also don't want to use dummies for LO if possible but have been told it's bes to buy one JUST IN CASE! Seems to me like there's a lot of just in case stuff to buy.

I've been told this about dummies, but I just refuse to buy them :S I never had one and my brother never had one. Also soft jaws run in my side of the family so where my brother sucked his thumb for a 2/3 years his jaw has begun to change so want to try and avoid this.


----------



## xclairyx

I didnt buy a dummy for Harrison for 14 weeks but then caved in to him and wish i hadnt now! new baby wont be having one tho! :)


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Ooo Ness I picked up a loaf of that genius bread today at work and even though the bb date is the 27th June it just felt so hard and uninviting :( Made me think of you and the stuff you have to eat that just isn't the same.

It is hard and crumbly and just not the same :( I feel silly getting myself upset about it because I know theres nothing I can do to change it but its just so hard (literally lol). 

I never feel fully satisfied at meals either so constantly hungry and nibbling at stuff. Sometimes all you want is a slice of toast with just butter on *sigh*


----------



## ducky1502

So ness is this something you have to live with forever or will it go away? I don't know too much about it.


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Ooo Ness I picked up a loaf of that genius bread today at work and even though the bb date is the 27th June it just felt so hard and uninviting :( Made me think of you and the stuff you have to eat that just isn't the same.
> 
> It is hard and crumbly and just not the same :( I feel silly getting myself upset about it because I know theres nothing I can do to change it but its just so hard (literally lol).
> 
> I never feel fully satisfied at meals either so constantly hungry and nibbling at stuff. Sometimes all you want is a slice of toast with just butter on *sigh*Click to expand...

That's what I mean I picked it up and it was like a house brick :( Have you tried making your own gluten free bread? I can't remember the name of the flour as Tesco don't sell it anymore but there was a customer asking about it the other day. Or does it still taste just as bad?


----------



## Nessicle

ducky - it's a life long gluten free diet unfortunately and the longer you have lived gluten free the less you are able to tolerate like if I had a sandwich I'd be in pain for days and have blood in my poops and stuff. If I were to eat it long term your body starts to attack it's own tissues and then you stop absorbing vitamins and minerals you get very ill. 

Yeah it's still pants Sammi - plus to make you're own GF bread you have to make sure that every ingredient is exact or it end up a right mess lol, I'm definitely not a baking kinda girl either!


----------



## ducky1502

Poor Ness :( lots of hugs!

Oh god people I've started bidding on stuff on ebay.... my OH is going to tell me off lol. I can't help it though. It's not big things. I've just ALWAYS wanted one of those nursery thermometers that changes colour so you know if the room is too cold or too hot (strange I know) and it's a good deal.


----------



## cho

Hi thanks about names#
Kerri i agree boy for me and i think there will be plenty of blue
just been to have hair cut so feel bit more normal now lol
Ness that must be horrible my mum has to eat crappy bread like that and she always tries to give me it!
I am going to bf but still going to expres so will also need bottles ect, but no dummies for me ds never had one or sucked fingers so i plan the same with this one.
Just been in to mothercare could ahve spen a fortune but instead came out with a toystory book for bradley!!!
Were still going to get silvercross, i love it and it does everything i want it to doin our price range and i spoke to the women and she thinks it fits what i want!
So were going to get that next tuesday!!!!
We might get our cot then too undecided whether to get the humphreys corner as its down to 150 from 300 or i might get one from john lewis as my friend works there so can get 20 % off x


----------



## Nessicle

thanks guys - it just really helps having you all to moan to :flower: 

Ducky they sell those thermometers in Boots for about £3 I think in the baby section!


----------



## ducky1502

I have been SO lazy today, I have spent pretty much all day online looking at baby stuff when my house is a mess and I should be cleaning and doing washing! Plus my OH is working 8am-10pm as overtime :( makes me feel guilty. He works SUCH long hours and I only work part time but finding extra work whilst pregnant and the fact that I am throwing up until lunch time most days isn't easy :(


----------



## Nessicle

ducky I've become very lazy since getting pregnant lol I just can't be arsed to do anything - I do work full time 37 hours a week but OH has been great doing the washing and tidying etc. He always vacs up too, but he's always done that. I'm trying to make more of an effort with the house work but the last thing I want to do when I get in a 6.30pm is clean so sod it ha ha


----------



## Kerrieann

Jake had a dummy and it was a nightmare, especially if we lost it when we were out and he would scream and scream until we had to go and buy a new one and then weaning him off it was hard! So this baby is defo not having one!

Ness i feel so sorry for you, i couldnt cope on that diet :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

I'm gonna try not to give baby a dummy either. I have bought a few just in case it's the only thing that stops it from screaming lol but really want to avoid it if I can. 

Lol thanks Kerrie - yeah its really tough, especially as I adore bread and pasties and pizza (pizza is my fave food ever!) x


----------



## Kerrieann

Jake only ended up with a dummy coz we had one in the house! It came with the avent starter kit we had bought, if we didnt have it i dont think he would have had one tho :shrug: so im going to avoid it by just not having any, dont wanna go through all that palava again lol!

Pizza is my favourite too!! But am starting to go off it abit :shrug:


----------



## ducky1502

I just wanted to get a rough idea of what everyone has bought so far.......... and also why? Was it just a good offer? Excited? Spreading the cost?

Because I cleared out a drawer to put baby stuff in and so far it has the I love daddy sleepsuit I got for OH for fathers day, a pack of bibs that my mum bought and a really cute knitted blanket my OhH's mum got at a car boot yesterday. So I actually haven't bought anything but the sleepsuit..... I'm starting to think I should actually be buying things now..... I have NO idea where to start!


----------



## cho

I think dummies can be used rightly and wrongly i dont agree when some people give them to kids everytime they cry, when actually your not sorting oput the reason there crying, i know some babies like it as a soother though!
Ducky i have bought 

One outfit (no reason just cute)
fisher price Baby bath (got 10% off as it was at the baby show)

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/produ...m_re=Category-_-CradlesSwings-_-StarliteSwing

This because it was 100 at the time and i got it of ebay for 50 brand new!!! its so cute it has starlights on the hood!

Loads of bottled bits like baby bath ect (i grab whenever they are on offer, same as nappies and wipes)

All my tommee tippee bottles i got in tkmaxx and they were really cheap and my steriliser

Nappy sack wrapper bin (was on offer(
I only really grab things that are on offer same as my buggy, its on offer at themo so going to buy it next week, but if it hadnt have been on offfer i would have waited till it did as i hate it when things go dow after


----------



## cho

ooh and i have a double electric breast pump but i got that of my cousin as she swears by it thinks its medula or something:shrug:


----------



## lozzy21

Ducky i spent over a year in WTT. For me it was having an OH who wasent ready, saying we couldent cope financaly ect.

Fate had other ideads and he hasent mentioned it once since iv been pregnant

That place was home for me and it took me a few weeks to stop automaticly going to that board


----------



## Nessicle

this is what I've bought so far! Just cos I thought they were cute! I havent actually bought anything useful yet apart from nappies and babywipes as I thought the sooner I start stocking up the better! Plus we need to get rid of the bed in the spare room first before we can start buying the bigger stuff.


----------



## cho

ahh cute ness!!!
I really want to buy clothes but it hink if i had a girl i wouldnt want her in neutral colours or a boy actually! lol


----------



## ducky1502

Wow! I feel so behind.

With things like nappies what size are you buying? I've heard you should only buy 1 pack of newborn size because if you have a big baby then you're going to end up with a load of nappies wasted! This true? I also don't know what kind of nappies to go for, was thinking of going for more natural nappies or biodegradeable ones or to just go for huggies/pampers......


----------



## Nessicle

I just couldnt resist :D 

yeah I haven't gone mad that's all I'll buy neutral and probably just use that stuff when it first arrives for when we're at home. But once we know the sex we'll buy proper outfits and a snow suit etc


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> Wow! I feel so behind.
> 
> With things like nappies what size are you buying? I've heard you should only buy 1 pack of newborn size because if you have a big baby then you're going to end up with a load of nappies wasted! This true? I also don't know what kind of nappies to go for, was thinking of going for more natural nappies or biodegradeable ones or to just go for huggies/pampers......

well the Pampers New Baby go up to 11lbs so they should be fine to use for a few weeks unless you have a mammoth baby :haha: 

I'm just buying size 1 - I have about 5 packs and will just start buying size 2 soon


----------



## cho

I always used pampers , huggies are ok but i found they wasnt as good when bradley got older as they leaked!
I would prob buy just 1 newborn i got all mine free somehow!
then go to next size 1 x


----------



## ducky1502

Lozzy I totally understand people waiting due to finishing education, OH not being ready etc and I bet that forum was a godsend! I know TTC was my saviour at times :) it also took me a while to stop going there first!!

Ness thats the I love daddy sleepsuit I have :) so cute!

Wish I had an endless supply of money :haha: I bet I wouldn't be so cautious about buying stuff then.


----------



## Kerrieann

Jake was a mammoth baby lol... he only fitted the size ones for 2 weeks!! So i wouldnt recommend getting to many packs and you can even use size 2's from newborn anyway as they start from 6/7 pounds i think, i used pampers and swear by them, everyone i know that used huggies said they leaked and had to be changed more often therefore costing alot more money! Pampers always seem to have more offers on aswell i think.

We have bought a fair bit so far:

Baby zebra swing from toysrus
long sleeve vests
sleepsuits (lots!)
3 outfits
snowsuit
small bottles (even tho i plan to breastfeed again but know it can go wrong)
big bottles
socks
ordered the pushchair (bugaboo bee plus)
ummm other bits but cant remeber lol

And it was all bought on special offeres, the bottles are half price in mothercare at the mo!


----------



## lozzy21

Ducky i got fustrated with the girls that were only waiting to save money, everything else i could understand.

Im geting a few packs of pampers in size 1 before i start with the fluff


----------



## ducky1502

OK so if I do decide to go for just regular nappies then pampers it is :)


----------



## Sherri81

Hot damn!! I am currently up 10 pounds on my pre pregnancy weight!! WTF?!?!? And I'm 2.5 pounds from yesterday morning. I certainly hope this is just.... 'waste' if you know what I mean. Otherwise I am going to flip! I'm doing better than when I was pregnant with Greg (up about 30 pounds by now), but still.... what the hell. Now I have to go back to my weight training diet... Yucky fricking oatmeal pancakes for breakfast, and scrambled egg white for lunch... not impressed! And no, that oatmeat pancake is not yummy, its dry and tastes like crap cuz you can't have butter or margerine and only a Tbsp of syrup.

Anyways, I had a HUGE post, but then my ITouch crapped out on me :(

I love the names Mia and Lola but I don't think there are any Mia songs, so that might help. Grace... love it! In fact I think we are considering it for a middle name cuz it pretty much goes with everything!

Do I think its a girl? I did when I 1st found out. I had this huge girl vibe, but lately, I have no vibe. So buying the pink outfit was purely cuz I wanted to buy something pink for once lol. It still has its tags on it.

Sorry about your Gran Clo.

Bubble, congrats on the boy! You must be over the moon!

Ness... you poor thing. I was diagnosed with severe IBS 10 years ago. I've even had a stupid colonoscopy because my symptoms were so severe. I'm also severly lactose intolerant, but thankfully I can take pills for that. When my IBS took a turn for the worst thoug, they wanted me to cut out glute as well. I did it for 2 weeks and told them where to shove it! So I feel for you and don't even know what to say. Just curious though, can you slowly build up a tolerance to it? With lactose you can start out with having say half a teaspoon of milk to see how you tolerate it. If you have severe cramping and diarhea, they suggest waiting a day or 2 before trying again. Basically, when you have a tolerated the 1/2 teaspoon, you work your way up. Now, I'm not brave enough to try that, but I did it with cottage cheese and yogurts and such, and now I can have those without lactaid. I never drink milk anyways as I don't think I want to even try with something that high in lactose. But I do eat most cheeses without lactaid now as well. I use lactaid for when milk was used in the preparation of a dish, and for things like frozen yogurt or ice cream. I've also found later in pregnancy, like I've even been there lol, my tolerance was a bit higher. So just curious if you could do the same thing.

As for what we've bought.... one pink sleeper! And that was purely cuz I wanted to! I have my eye on a crib and dresser/change table I want, but won't order them til a little further along. Plus we need to clear out this spare room before putting stuff into it.

I think that about covers it.


----------



## Sherri81

Oh and we always used Huggies and will with this one as well. We never had a leakage issue with them, plus the Pampers always made him smell like pee, even when he was freshly changed. And the Pampers made the pee sag way worse than the Huggies. Maybe the UK Huggies are different from the Canadian Huggies....


----------



## cho

well i can certainly say bradley never smelt like wee lol

Gracie is nice for a girl too , i like that for bubs


----------



## nikki-lou25

I used Pampers and Huggies - just whichever were on offer...but then I changed to Tescos when she was about 8 months due to both huggies and pampers leaking and they've been great. 
I'll use Pampers/Huggies for bubba until their lil bum isnt so sensitive, never had any problems with Aimees bum due to nappies, however wipes is another issue. 
If you're stocking up on wipes I suggest you read the "ingredients" list. I'm just battling with mega nappy rash with Aimee, Johnsons "NON FRAGRANCE" wipes actually have parfum on the ingredients...I feel bad coz I should have read the back of the pack! I have really sensitive skin and I think I have passed this on to Aimee - I would recommend Huggies Natural (they are literally like water n wool)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oh and huggies superdry (blue box) I bought in bulk from Costco and she smelt like pee!


----------



## ducky1502

I honestly don't know what I would do without you ladies... you are my panel of advisors lol. Can you tell I'm a first time mum with NO experience with kids at all?!?! :haha:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ducky - I have my own forum for ladies TTC, pregnant or just Mummies...and when I was having Aimee I put a post on there begging for advice on what I needed :blush:


----------



## cho

It is hard to know and you wouldnt know without being told hun
I found with ds i bought soo many things i just didnt need or even use so wish someone told me lol


----------



## Kerrieann

I also wish someone had told me too lol,i bought alot of stuff i didnt need and probly wasted alot of money! But have learnt and wont do it again!


----------



## ducky1502

Anyone got any advice on things NOT to buy? Like you said charlotte, things people buy but don't actually need?


----------



## till bob

just had to catch up girlies sorry ur havin a food crisis ness cant imagine how difficult that must be as i live on toast with tomatoes on and loads of salf (my cravin) lol. Well i think our girls name is def phoebe i love it but still not sure on a boy yet really wana find out wat we r havin cause i was sure it was a boy but these last few days im not so sure so who knows. charlotte i love lola that was in the runnin wen i was carryin tilly and mia was 2. iv brought loads of things tommie tippie bottles as i wont be bf tried with tilly and hated it, sum sleep suits and vests bibs 2x snowsuits booties think thats it at the min lol x


----------



## Kerrieann

A top and tail bowl- whats that all about?!! You defo dont need one and its on every baby checklist! Also dont spend too much on outfits for newborns as they will live in sleepsuits for the first few weeks, its so much easier for you to dress/undress and do bum changes with these! 
Also i dont think everyone needs baby monitors, we live in a small house so if bubs is upstairs (obviously not on own when newborn but when abit older)_ we would be able to hear him anyway and bedrooms are close together so would hear him in the night. Theres loads more but i cant think of them lol


----------



## till bob

ducky i personally wudnt buy a moses basket we never did with tilly just borrowed one and i am doin the same this time they r quite expensive and they r hardly in them do u know anyone u can lend 1 off this is only my opinion hun. also i know its really hard but try not to buy to many outfits as wen u have the baby ppl bombard u with clothes and outfits we had loads of outfits tilly didnt even get round to wearin x


----------



## till bob

i agree with kerrie bout the moniters we never had them with tilly also baby bath we borrowed my sisters tilly hated it but sumone brought us a baby shaped big sponge that u lay in ur bath and they fit in it tilly loved that so il use that again x


----------



## cho

Ducky cant think now lol i remember there was loads, i bought a massive change station and bath but never used it, it was easier to use a little bath as the change station was annoying to empty, and a normal changing mat u can take around in any room easy.My opinion!
I bought lotsof newborn nappies but as u know DONT lol
I bought lot of outfits but imo bradley lived in sleepsuits for a good few months 
Cant think now hmmmm will get back to u if i remember lol


----------



## till bob

also sorry lol thought of sumthin else a changin unit we brought 1 with tilly cause we thought if weve got ppl round and she needed changin i cud nip her upstairs and change her on this lovely unit but i never did we dismantled it not long ago its practically brand new all u need is a nice changin mat x


----------



## cho

Haha top and tail bowl so true lol never used it!!!
I never had a baby monitor either tbh there usually with u anyway like when there in moses basket


----------



## cho

We all agree on the same then lol


----------



## ducky1502

The one thing I have always said is that I'm not fussed about outfits for newborns, maybe 1 or two for occassions but I absolutely ADORE newborns in sleepsuits and think they should stay in them for a while rather than be dressed as little people. 

I was actually wondering about a changing table thing? Are they not worth it? Because some are actually very expensive.


----------



## cho

I had a millie aand boris one and cost like 100 and i used it prob the first week for changeing but never used the bath!!
Dont waste ur money honestly!
I agree i hate newborns in things like jeans there too rough for there skin ect imo


----------



## till bob

no dont do it ducky they quite expensive and also take up quite abit of room i think i changed tilly on ours twice honestly total waste of money i wish sumone wud have told me not to bother i think u just get so excited with ur first u just want everythin i did xx


----------



## cho

exactly!!!!!


----------



## l1l_miss_dani

Oh my due date changed to the 18th its not the 16th anymore


----------



## Kerrieann

Exactly what i did, i just wanted everything and got everything off the "lists" lol. Was going to say change station too, luckily we didnt get one tho. we had a chest of drawers that had a change bit on top with a changing mat and this was brill as had loads pof storage and it came in a set with the cotbed and wardrobe!


----------



## Kerrieann

l1l_miss_dani said:


> Oh my due date changed to the 18th its not the 16th anymore

Have changed you hun! :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

I wont be getting a changing unit, just a decent thick changing mat that can be carried upstairs/downstairs for easy changing. 

Just been to Aldershot to get a sample of the red used on OH's No1 dress and now think it's a shade of red that doesn't suit me :(


----------



## lozzy21

Changing tables are a waste of time. For me a changing mat in aswell cos i just end up changing baby on my knee.


----------



## WILSMUM

i bought an electric swingign chair thing and a baby rocker chair for DS which he only went in about twice cause he hated both of them!! Also when he got a bit older I bought him a door bouncer thing and he didn't like that either!!!
I found he was better lying on one of those baby gym mat things!
Top and tail bowl - yeah we had one of those and never used it!!! 

As for what I've bought so far.................... erm........................... nothing!! Lol!! Well except the steriliser and bottles we got 2 years ago when we first started trying!!!! I'm not planning on getting anything else until after the 20wk scan as we'll know the sex then and that everything is OK with bubs etc!

As for nappies I love pampers and have quite a few vouchers for them so will be getting at least a couple of packs of them, huggies I found always leaked with DS but I have a voucher for a free pack at tesco so will get aat least one pack I guess!! Other than that I always used tesco's own for DS and found them brilliant and then later on used Asda's own active fit nappies. DH says that Boots own r just like pampers but obviously cheaper! I wouldn't recommend Sainsburys as tried those and they were rubbish!!!! 
I'll have to start using my nappy voucers soon as I think they expire before baby's due!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

I'm pretty sure someone at work told me Tesco's nappies are pampers... but don't quote me on that!!


I will be getting mainly size 2 and one lot of size 1 to take into hospital, as chances are Pebble will be around the 8lb/9lb round mark as I was big and so was OH so don't see much point in size 1's when Pebble could be out of them fairly quickly!


----------



## cho

oh its morrisons that are pampers hun, what i was told

Bradley loved swing chair lived in it and bouncer and he also loved door bouncer mad how babies are diff


----------



## Sherri81

I can't believe how different I am from you guys :( Makes me feel like the odd one out, lol.

I lived for my monitor! Wouldn't have been able to survive without one. We have the Angelsounds with the sensor mat, and we did so many test runs with it to make sure the sensor would pick up lack of movement etc. It could partially be due to the fact that for 5 months Greg had monitors on him in the hospital, so we became quite used to just watching monitors. so yeah, I'm definately a monitor mom.

We also used out change table LOADS!! Greg loved being on it, and it was convenient to just plop him on, strap him in and change his diaper. After he was done using it for a changing table we just took the pad off of it, and we use it as a storage chest for toys, and to put his little VSmile on.

This time around, we have decided to splurge on a combo dresser/change table made out of solid wood, so it is a bit more sturdy. This way, we just pop a change pad thing on top, and when we don't need a change table, we will whip it off and it will be a good sturdy dresser.


----------



## cho

see a dresser i agree with however im not talking about one of them im talking 

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-evolve-changer-millie-boris/4091453/type-i/

something like this it cant be used for clothes ect after x


----------



## lozzy21

I want an angelcare montior Sherri. I would be constantly checking on LO and wouldent be able to get anything done.


----------



## till bob

tilly loved her swing too she lived in it oh girls im really tempted to go private at 16 weeks to find out gender iv been readin a thread about womens gut feelins on sex of there baby and im so shocked that loads of them were wrong ppl had actually been so sure that there baby was a boy or girl and gone and brought pink and blue to later find out it was the other and have to take things back makes me wana know now xx


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> oh its morrisons that are pampers hun, what i was told
> 
> Bradley loved swing chair lived in it and bouncer and he also loved door bouncer mad how babies are diff

Who makes Tesco then???
**Toddles off to goodle**


----------



## cho

till bob said:


> tilly loved her swing too she lived in it oh girls im really tempted to go private at 16 weeks to find out gender iv been readin a thread about womens gut feelins on sex of there baby and im so shocked that loads of them were wrong ppl had actually been so sure that there baby was a boy or girl and gone and brought pink and blue to later find out it was the other and have to take things back makes me wana know now xx

Funny you say that i was close to buying blue clothes today i said to Dean i know i am having a boy!!! lol


----------



## till bob

well after that im doubtin wat iv thought all along iv had a gut feelin it was a boy there was alot of women whos gut feelings were right but loads that were wrong r u def not goin for ur private scan charlotte xx


----------



## cho

Well im trying not to, i doubt i will now i would have booked one today if i was going to i think as dh said i coulld so i think im still going to try not to x


----------



## sammiwry

Hmm I can't find it on google :S


----------



## ducky1502

I am SO convinced I am having a boy, beyond convinced! I will honestly faint if I'm told it's a girl. Only 6 days left to go til I find out for sure. Saw some amazingly cute boys stuff in next today and I so nearly bought it but decided against it! If it did turn out to be a girl I'll feel bad for calling her a HIM for 11wks lol.

I also know I'm going to cry at the scan, I'm such an emotional person. Need to make sure I bring some tissues lol.


----------



## cho

I dunno how much i believe of that anyway app one is huggis and one is pampers, i found a few things on google but i think there would be more about it if it was true, i was told from a friend that someone she new worked in the facory but who knows


----------



## cho

I love next!!!!!
All Bradleys clothes are from next or debenhams i love next though soooo cute!


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> I dunno how much i believe of that anyway app one is huggis and one is pampers, i found a few things on google but i think there would be more about it if it was true, i was told from a friend that someone she new worked in the facory but who knows

True, because even the member of staff who told me could of been saying it purely to influence my decision in nappies to go for! Also like you say I can find some sites say Huggies others say Pampers but surely both can't be right? Tbf though I will be using pampers as my experience of nappies and babies is they do up better but we shall see.


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls,

God i've been reading forever to catch up :wacko:

All the gender talk has me so confused, i really don't know what to do about finding out the sex!

Sherri think i am the same as you, i used my change table every day till she was over one i'd say and still OH uses it to change her as its easier on his back at that height. Ours had a bath and storage too. I also had the tommee tippee version of the angel sounds monitor and couldn't have lived without it. I actually still have it on :blush:. DD was also a prem but even so as a safety precaution against cot death i wouldn't be without it.
Like someone already said everyone is different but you should definately put thought and research into any purchase to see if its for you and the liklihood of you using it.


----------



## hopefully2

Oh yeah on the gut instinct gender bit, i was 100% i was having a boy last time, thought it was a done deal and low and behold i got the shock of my life when DD appeared!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Top n tail bowl....I didnt bother with it tbh. I was thinking about gettin a cot top changer, but DD has always got dressed n undressed on her changing mat on our bed so I'll more than likely stick with what I know. 
I've only bought a Medela Swing Breastpump and a baby box for toiletries - Aimee n bubs can share this, I didnt buy one with Aimee n I'm fed up of searchin for nail clippers, hairbrush etc.


----------



## lozzy21

I want to say im having a girl but thats only because what i would prefer.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I preferred a girl 1st time, but I thought I was having a boy after some pretty vivid dreams!  
I'd love a girl this time if I'm honest, but I'd also love a boy as no more kiddies for me...so then I'll never want for the opposite sex. I'm really not bothered as much this time round what bubs is, but in a 2 bed a girl would be easier. lol


----------



## cho

exactly the same as me this is prob our last and a girl would be nice ti have one of each however a boy would be easier as there sharing.
I dot prefer either though i really dont im happy with either


----------



## sammiwry

Ness, our scans are 6 weeks away not 7 weeks!!


----------



## cho

Does anyone else get really emotional reading birth stories i get soo choked up, mind i cry about most things lately!


----------



## ducky1502

I cry at everything, birth stories and all! I'm always so emotional. I must look like some kind of mental person to my OH lol.


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah me, im emotional all the time anyway but do get really choked up reading them and if i watch anything on t.v where theres a birth i cry lol


----------



## KellyC75

I was convinced my 2nd was a Girl.....But I was wrong!....:dohh:


----------



## sammiwry

I haven't read any as I don't want to panic myself but was watching Desperate Midwives before I fell pregnant and used to get a bit teary!


----------



## ducky1502

I try to avoid the programmes which are sad and don't end up happy. I watched a programme the other day about ill babies and all of a sudden they said a baby had died that they had been following for the entire programme..... I was in such shock! Children aren't supposed to die in programmes. I cried for ages!!


----------



## Mincholada

man you ladies are writing looooads! didn't read through anything from yesterday to now, but just wanted to announce that i broke up with FOB!!!!! i feel soooo much better!

i sent a huuuge email explaining things as i know how he gets and didn't want the face-to-face conversation for my well-being. right after he received the mail he called and i had to listen to hundreds of F-bombs. he decided to leave work and come home to talk about things and i made clear to him, that i wouldn't talk to him if he won't calm down. he did calm down, the talk wasn't pretty though, but it's all out now and as my retreat i'm now booking a private scan for the first july weekend. he apparently committed to paying half of the medical expenses, so my burden goes down by over $2000,-. i'll see if he really does, but he knows what is at stake!

thanks for your kind words again yesterday!!!!!!

off to work now.


----------



## ducky1502

Mincholada said:


> man you ladies are writing looooads! didn't read through anything from yesterday to now, but just wanted to announce that i broke up with FOB!!!!! i feel soooo much better!
> 
> i sent a huuuge email explaining things as i know how he gets and didn't want the face-to-face conversation for my well-being. right after he received the mail he called and i had to listen to hundreds of F-bombs. he decided to leave work and come home to talk about things and i made clear to him, that i wouldn't talk to him if he won't calm down. he did calm down, the talk wasn't pretty though, but it's all out now and as my retreat i'm now booking a private scan for the first july weekend. he apparently committed to paying half of the medical expenses, so my burden goes down by over $2000,-. i'll see if he really does, but he knows what is at stake!
> 
> thanks for your kind words again yesterday!!!!
> 
> off to work now.

Good for you hun :) you have to think about you and baby now! Anyone who jeopardises either of your happiness isn't worth it.


----------



## Sherri81

https://catalog.sears.ca/wcsstore/MasterCatalog/images/catalog/65/22/322065223_1_271.jpg

https://catalog.sears.ca/wcsstore/MasterCatalog/images/catalog/64/51/322064511_1_244.jpg

Hahaha, I think I did this right... or maybe I didn't and I look dumb now for trying. The first is the crib we will be getting, and the second is what I think of when I think of changing stations. The one you linked Charlotte looks pointless. I suppose afterwards you could put toys on it, but it doesn't even look very sturdy.

And what is a top tail bowl?? And while I'm at it... what is an OH?? I get so confused sometimes...

Mincholada, way to go. Sounds like you will do way better without him! Just stay strong, and you'll be fine.


----------



## ducky1502

They're both lovely sherri :)


----------



## Mincholada

OH means Other Half @sherri... so like DH for dear husband or FOB for father of baby


----------



## lozzy21

Im shatterd tonight but i had a nap so wouldent be able to sleep.


----------



## cho

sherri there lovely, good quality u can tell.
Yer that chnage station i showed u is pointless thats why i say not to buy the lol


----------



## ducky1502

I've been so lazy today that I know I won't sleep either.

Oh god my OH is leaving work soon and is going to pick me up and go get a mcdonalds..... why did I say yes?! I'm not exactly starving! Well I am supposed to be trying to put weight and I have eaten well today (excuses, excuses!)

Maybe I'll just have a hot apple pie :winkwink:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Evening Ladies

It has taken me over an hour to catch up and now I'm so tired I won't be staying on here!!

I AM TEAM PINK!!!! We found this out when we got the CVS results - I may have forgot to tell you because of the excitement of beanie being healthy!!

I loved all the names you mentioned.

It looks like I'm the only one who used the top and tail bowl!! I used to use this with Mollie every morning mainly to wash her face and get sleepydust from her eyes. She would have a proper bath everynight as part of nighttime routine.

I have been out shopping too. Although we have all Mollie's clothes I haven't yet decided whether I can use them - it maybe too hard. They are all packed away at the moment so I'll wait and see how I feel when I have the strength to go through it all. I have bought a newborn pink sleepsuit though :haha: I also bid on a wooden crib on ebay last night (not really expecting to win) and I won it so we've been to pick that up today.

It's so warm - is anyone else strugglng with the weather?

:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## l1l_miss_dani

Thank you sweetie :)


----------



## louise1302

im sooooooooo tired tonight, i wish i had a bump instead of just fat then people would understyand why i order a huge meal and eat 3 forkfulls lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

louise1302 said:


> im sooooooooo tired tonight, i wish i had a bump instead of just fat then people would understyand why i order a huge meal and eat 3 forkfulls lol

Yes it's surprising how full you get so quickly!!


----------



## lozzy21

I "think" im starting to feel baby move. Its like butterflys in my tummy


----------



## KellyC75

Many Congratulations 'Butterfly' that is really such lovely news...:happydance::baby:


----------



## ducky1502

lozzy21 said:


> I "think" im starting to feel baby move. Its like butterflys in my tummy

Oh wow :) how exciting for you! Hope it is baby. I can't wait to begin feeling the LO move.


----------



## lozzy21

ducky1502 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I "think" im starting to feel baby move. Its like butterflys in my tummy
> 
> Oh wow :) how exciting for you! Hope it is baby. I can't wait to begin feeling the LO move.Click to expand...

Its only when im laid down or when bent foward.


----------



## vetmom

Congrats Butterfly on team pink! I've seen so many cute girly outfits, so hard to resist!

Good job Mincholada on getting rid of the negative influences in your life. Baby may never know the things you did to protect him/her, but they will appreciate it. Also, thanks for clearing up the meaning of FOB, I had a much nastier interpretation made up in my own mind:haha:


----------



## Sherri81

I don't think I posted this, but in case I have, please disregard. I forget where I was in posting when my ITouch died.

Butterfly.... massive congrats! I'm so jealous of you for having a girl!!

So... I started having some pain yesterday under my stomach and radiating up the sides of my beely. It was sharp pain and it came in waves. So I decided I'd better go see the Dr today in case it was an infection with my stiches. So I couldn't get in to see my Dr, instead I got in to see a Dr fresh out of med school.... NOT so good with my history!! When it comes down to it, I know more about complicated obstetrical issues than she did. So right off the bat, I explain that I had surgery just about 2 weeks ago to have a cerclage placed. So I explained my pain and said I was concerned it could be an infection. Well right away she says (and yes I had told her my history at this point), well if you're having pain, then you could be miscarrying! OMG!! Don't say that to someone who has madee it to 16.5 weeks and has my history. So she asked if there was bleeding.... no. I kept saying I think I have an infection. So she starts telling me she is going to do an internal exam..... UM NO! My high risk Dr won't even do an internal, ESPECIALLY not after having had surgery there less than 2 weeks ago. So I tell her no, she won't be doing an internal and explain why. But she says no, she has to do one. I say no. She says she will only stick the speculum in a little.... umm still a no. I was just about ready to leave when she agreed that we would just do a pee test. She first did an abdominal exam... I'll be surprised if she didn't squish the baby all to hell. She was pressing HARD!! Then she did the doppler... I swear the baby was pissed; it's heartrate was around 170! Finally I do the pee test... and guess what, white blood cells in my urine! Imagine that, I have an infection... like I said. At this point we are assuming it is just a UTI.. I am getting achiness in my right kidney area, so hopefully the antibiotics kick in soon. I also have glucose spilling into my urine.

She had me freaking about that, but I managed to get ahold of my OB after I left the other Drs and she assured me that if there was a problem with the stiches, I would be in way worse pain and there would be lots of bleeding. She said it sounds like a simple UTI, and she called in a prescription for me. She also said not to worry about the glucose as almost everyone gets that at one time or another.

So I'm kind of feeling crappy. But hopefully I am on the mend, and hopefully there will be no bad effects on the baby.


----------



## spencerbear

Sorry to anyone that already read the thread i posted.

But I got a call from hospital yesterday afternoon and they have called me in for a consultants appointment this morning as my downs testing came back 1 in 100, which im told is high risk. Now wishing i hadnt had the test at all. So got to go and see what they have to say and try and decide what to do next.


----------



## hopefully2

Oh spencerbear you must have got a fright. I'm sure when you've been in your mind will be put at ease somewhat and i know some of the other girls will prob tell you they were labeled high risk only to go on and have healthy babies. 
Sorry i can't be better help but didn't want to read and run :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Wishing you the very best of luck with the consultant today 'spencerbear'....:hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Sherri what a stipid doctor. Im glad things were sorted and you feel better soon.

Spencerbear. Try not to worrie. They often get these tests wrong and panic women for no reason. But if it helps you have a 99% chance your baby will be fine,


----------



## WILSMUM

spencerbear I'm waiting on the results of my triple blood test and am fully epxecting a phone call in the newxt day or two to day I'm high risk too!
I came back as high risk with DS (1:250) and had an amnio with him, thankfully though he was fine but I know what yr going through - its scary as hell and i was a complete mess for weeks until I got the results. 1 in 100 sounds scary but if you put its as a percentage then you have a 1% risk of there being a problem, which is turn means you have a 99% chance of everything being fine!

I've just found this link re Downs Screening and thought u might find it useful:
https://www.downs-syndrome.org.uk/i...hs_testing_for_down_syndrome_in_pregnancy.pdf

Keep us informed hun and pm me if you need/want :hug:


----------



## Kerrieann

oh spencerbear good luck today but like the girls said it does mean a 99% chance your baby is perfectly healthy and i know alot of women are given high risk when there babies are fine. :hugs:

Sherri what an awful doctor, can you make a complaint? Hope you feel better soon!

Congrats to bubble finding out she is having a girl, our first team pinker! :flower:


----------



## Mizze

Spencerbear - as others have pointed out 1 in 100 is a 99% chance of not having a problem

When I was here before my last miscarriage one of the ladies in our June thread had another Trisomy (Downs is Trisomy 18 I think) risk come back as 1 in 10 - She was terrified had the diognostic test and her results came back as negative she had a lovely baby girl at the end of May. 

Im waiting on my results too from a Nuchal fold +bloods test which I should have Friday - I expect to be high risk because of my age and will then have to decide whether to do the amnio. 

Good luck with the consultant today :hugs: 


Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

if u don't mind me asking but how old r u mizze?


----------



## louise1302

spencer bear im sure everything will be ok :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> if u don't mind me asking but how old r u mizze?

Not at all - I will be 38 when Bubs is born - the stats I have read say that gives my age a 1 in 177 chance and that anything below 1 in 250 is considered high risk - so automatically I fall into a high risk category

Had a nuchal scan on Saturday and the fold measurement was 1.83mm! :happydance: Waiting for blood results to give combined risk to come in on Friday. Actually I thought id be more worried but at the moment im thinking 1 in 177 is about a 0.6% chance of having a downs baby, which arent bad odds. Of course the final result could come back really low but I will worry about that Friday. 

Im thinking because of the previous mc's my risk would have to be lower than the risk of mc to have an amnio.

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Sherri81 said:


> Ness... you poor thing. I was diagnosed with severe IBS 10 years ago. I've even had a stupid colonoscopy because my symptoms were so severe. I'm also severly lactose intolerant, but thankfully I can take pills for that. When my IBS took a turn for the worst thoug, they wanted me to cut out glute as well. I did it for 2 weeks and told them where to shove it! So I feel for you and don't even know what to say. *Just curious though, can you slowly build up a tolerance to it? * With lactose you can start out with having say half a teaspoon of milk to see how you tolerate it. If you have severe cramping and diarhea, they suggest waiting a day or 2 before trying again. Basically, when you have a tolerated the 1/2 teaspoon, you work your way up. Now, I'm not brave enough to try that, but I did it with cottage cheese and yogurts and such, and now I can have those without lactaid. I never drink milk anyways as I don't think I want to even try with something that high in lactose. But I do eat most cheeses without lactaid now as well. I use lactaid for when milk was used in the preparation of a dish, and for things like frozen yogurt or ice cream. I've also found later in pregnancy, like I've even been there lol, my tolerance was a bit higher. So just curious if you could do the same thing.

Unfortunately not hun it's a life long condition that can only be managed with a gluten free diet. The longer you have cut out gluten too the more severe your reaction would be to it if you tried to reintroduce it. 

I had a little crying episode earlier as all I want is some proper bread - I know I shouldnt feel sorry for myself because people out there are suffering from cancer and other horrible illnesses or disabilities. I should be grateful I can control my pain without medication but it's just so hard when all you want is to eat bread and pizza :( - even tortilla wraps and cous cous! 

x


----------



## Nessicle

How is everyone else today? 

It's a gorgeous day! Unfortunately stuck inside an office til 5.30pm grrrr!!x


----------



## Mizze

Oh Ness - just because other people have worse things doesnt make what you are feeling any less valid

I had to go gluten free a few years ago for several months - I was lucky to be able to re-introduce it but I remember the bread and the pasta and even the stupid can of tomato soup that had wheat in it (!!!) so I sympathise. I do eat wheat now but have to be careful with my levels because it sets off awful acid reflux in me. 

You've probably seen or tried this but I came across it and thought I would post it anyway

https://www.allergydiet.co.uk/glutenfreerecipes.shtml

:hugs:
Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Aw thank you Mizze :hugs: I do feel guilty by moaning and sure I sound like a stuck record to everyone around me but it really does get me down, I've found it even harder since becoming pregnant. I could manage before with the GF substitutes but they taste awful to me now! 

Thank you for the link I haven't seen that! :flower: 

xx


----------



## Mizze

Hon eating is hard enough (I have found) when pregnant as it is - when you add in an intolerance to something that is in so much food then it must be so hard

Mizze x


----------



## louise1302

i feel rubbish, ive come down with another stomach bug, the last one was only 2 weeks ago its a joke!! been sick 5 times now and had to run to the loo every half hour

hope these dont harm baby and its just me feeling like shit :cry:


----------



## hopefully2

Ah girls, some of you having a real tough time between food and bugs. So much for this being the trimester of feeling good and glowing etc!!
Hope you all feeling better soon xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

hugs to all the high risk ladies :hugs: :hugs: 

I've not had the blood test yet, I think its next week when I see midwife!


----------



## Kerrieann

Sorry you not well again louise, it sucks being ill while pregnant i hate it :cry: Ive got my 16week midwife apt in ten mins, hopefully get to hear the heartbeat for 2nd time! Dunno what else they do tho?


----------



## louise1302

ithanks guys i guess it doesnt pay to have a toddler who picks everything up when youre pregnant :(

kerri i think they just check urine and bp, feel womb and listen to the hb from what i remember youll probs get your blood test too x


----------



## Nessicle

thank you guys - thanks Mizze, yeah it is hard, I even wrote to my local Tesco Metro asking them to stock more GF foods so I can try and conjure up a meal but nope! that was 5 months ago and nada!

Louise sorry you're not well hun I hope you feel better soon, try to drink some flat cola or lemonade as that seems to help settle a bad tummy and arrowroot biscuits. I can't have them but when I was able to in the past they helped me lots xx


----------



## WILSMUM

when I had my 16 wk appointment on thurs she asked how I was, did a urine sample, took my blood pressure, weighed me, took blood for the triple test, listened to babies heart and booked my next 2 appointments in!

Well it was glorious and sunny here but has gone and clouded over now!!!

I've just got back from work and been catching up on the budget - glad to see nothing to horrendous! The HIP Grant is being axed but not till Jan so that won't affect us, Child Benefit is being frozen for 3 years but mine only went up £1.20 a month this year anyway so I'm not too concerned about that, just as long as I still get it its fine! Child Tax Credits are being reformed as well and I think it said if you have a joint income of over £40k then u won't be eligible but for lower income familes they may increase! So all in all the main thing to affect us is the increase in VAT from January! Could have been a hell of a lot worse!!


----------



## till bob

congrats butterfly on findin out ur havin a little girly really pleased for u sorry ur feelin poorly louise hope u feel better soon xx


----------



## Mizze

Yes thats my thinking also WilsMum- I know some hate any cuts and no cut feels good if it affects you but so far nothing awful although ( now Im not not smoking) I dont see why the tax shouldnt have gone up on ciggies! - how hypocritical of me :winkwink:) And we really couldnt have kept spending as we were. 

The VAT rate seems terrible but 1) its not on children's clothes or on most food and Fuel VAT is 5% (not affected by this rise to the standard rate) - so heating, eating and clothing the kids arent affected by it and 2) the difference it will make to a £100 spend is £2.13 - 

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

yeah exactly Mizze! I thought tax on alcohol and ciggies would/should have gone up but hey ho! They'll probably be abother budget in April and they'll put them up then seeing as they do usually every budget!!!

I know the VAT thing sounds awful but like u said u have to put it into perspective and its pretty much the same as the reduction was - down to 15% sounded great but really how much did it mean we were saving - pence half the time or a couple of quid! So the rise to 20% won't make that much difference to the individual (I mean whats another couple of quid when u can afford to pay £100 on something in the first place!) but all those extra pounds here and there will all add up and make a big difference to the economy!

I think they should have done something more with Child Benefit as it doesn't seem fair its not means tested like tax credits etc and everyone gets it - if yr earning over 50 grans a year losing the £80 every 4 wks for child benefit isn't really gonna affect u now is it, but again not having to pay out to all those high earning families will help the economy no end. As far as I am aware child benefit has been around fro donkeys years without having any major rejigs etc, mayb its about time!


----------



## Mizze

The problem with means testing benefits is that it makes it complicated to administer - which in turn makes it cost more. Thousands of people dont claim tax credits because of how complicated it is. The only way I think to means test CB efficiently would be to wrap it up in the tax credit system - which again has lots of issues in itself. 

Means testing is sensible - I dont need the HIP grant for example - but administering it can be a nightmare

Mizze


----------



## cho

so i hear sure start maternity grant is still ongoing to, dont think we get that, dont get it though but think u only get it if its your first child is that right ?


----------



## Mizze

I think so - there is a discussion on it on the budget and HIP thread - from what I have read it now becomes for 1st child only

Mizze x


----------



## cho

well its my hubbys first child lol so what now???


----------



## Nessicle

That's good to hear about the budget no major issues for me - once i go part time when I come back to work me and OH will earn under £40k so will still be eligible for something even if it's only £5 a week its still better than nothing hey?! 

I'm gonna use my HIP grant to get all the essentials like breast pads, maternity pads and knickers and a baby bath etc mainly the smaller stuff so we can go to mothercare/boots and just buy it in one go once the money comes through! 

Bigger stuff is being given to us second hand so that will save us loads!

x


----------



## Mincholada

got my gender scan confirmed! it'll be on july 3rd at 2 PM! woooohoooo! sooo happy!


----------



## Esje

c.holdway said:


> lol welcome to 2nd trim were all cookoo

I'll fit right in then :headspin:


----------



## mrsbling

Haven't been on for a while ladies, so thought I would pop by and say :hi: to all you lovelies :)

Hope you are all keeping well, and not suffering too much with these tempermental temperatures ;) 

Congrats on the gender Scan Kerriann - I am sooo tempted to go for a scan, but my 20 week scan is in 3 weeks so will try and hold out until then... and if they cant get a clear view then, I will book a private 4D scan and get confirmation then :)

I am suffering soooo much with heartburn at the moment .....its morning noon and night!!!! Anyone got any good tips as I hate the gaviscon stuff!!!

The budget hasn't really affected us, as we are only entitled to the HIP grant anyway and the VAT isnt going to make that much difference on the everyday stuff for us either. It definitely could have been much worse ;)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mrsbling, I found milk eased it but only for a short time :( I googled natural remedies...some are bizarre like drink vinegar


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Girls....Hope you have all had a nice day :flower:

Well, my babies 'birth' date is to be 6th December....:happydance::baby:


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm quite enjoying the weather - its the first time in 17 wks I've actually been warm!! Lol!! but even now I'm still getting cold bouts with goose pimples!! Like now I'm sat here with a long sleeve hoodie on! DH thinks I'm mad!!!

I've had a horrible headache all day today - its eased a bit on occassions but been there constantly and is really bad now! but DS is in bed and DH is out at a meeting so at least I've got a bit of peace and quiet for an hour or so!!!!

I'm still wondering when my apetites gonna come back - haven't wanted to eat at all today and not really eaten that much - had porridge for brekkie which I really didn't want and was not keen on the milky dairy smell either but was nice once I forced myself to start eating it!! Lol! Then had a small pack of mini cheddars for my pre work snack! Had a small slice of bacon and egg pie for lunch and for dinner have just had a warm steak salad with baby pots and a pieve of strawberry and apple pie with cream! I've never been a one for wanting to eat when its hot anyway but being preg as well has sent my apetite on holiday I think!!!


----------



## mrsbling

nikki-lou25 said:


> Mrsbling, I found milk eased it but only for a short time :( I googled natural remedies...some are bizarre like drink vinegar

Thanks for that - I will try the milk I think.....might avoid the vinegar though - seems a bit weird if its not on fish and chips lol x


----------



## KellyC75

I have a scrummy tub of belgian chocolate hagan daaz in the freezer.....Will be enjoying that tonite :happydance::icecream::happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

mrsbling said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> Mrsbling, I found milk eased it but only for a short time :( I googled natural remedies...some are bizarre like drink vinegar
> 
> Thanks for that - I will try the milk I think.....might avoid the vinegar though - seems a bit weird if its not on fish and chips lol xClick to expand...


Yes, millk always helped me too :thumbup: & dont lay flat....Sleep with lots of pillows....:winkwink: Hope it eases for you


----------



## nikki-lou25

I nearly fainted in town :( :( so i treated myself to some vanilla fudge and treacle toffee from Thorntons! 

I'll be on a downer tommorow coz I'm uber fat...but tonight I will enjoy it!


----------



## sammiwry

I've found today not matter how much weak squash I drink I am still thirsty, must of had about 4 litres by now!


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> I've found today not matter how much weak squash I drink I am still thirsty, must of had about 4 litres by now!


Im exactly the same & have been for a few weeks now....Gallons of water doesnt quench my thirst....:nope:


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I've found today not matter how much weak squash I drink I am still thirsty, must of had about 4 litres by now!
> 
> 
> Im exactly the same & have been for a few weeks now....Gallons of water doesnt quench my thirst....:nope:Click to expand...

Ooo ok, was thinking maybe something was up but obviously not I'd take it?


----------



## lozzy21

Iv just got back from a friends wedding, im shatterd but had a great day.

Were lucky. The budget wont affect us at all. We dont earn enough to be affected.

Allthough i would rather be taxed less in the first place than to claim tax credits and child benifit


----------



## till bob

why havent i had my 20 week scan through yet am hopin it comes this week hope uve all had a good day im at work all week this week no day off so dreadin it im gona be knackered. be glad wen its over to be honest got 16 week check at midwife next week so lookin forward to hearin bubs heartbeat for first time xx


----------



## sammiwry

Is there a website that tells you what is available grant wise etc and then the requirements to get them? I'm so confused by it all!!


----------



## cho

Have a look on directgov then go on money,tax,and benefits or something, will tell u there x


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> Have a look on directgov then go on money,tax,and benefits or something, will tell u there x

Cheers for that shall take a look


----------



## lozzy21

My baby is strange or im imadganing things :S


----------



## mrsbling

sammiwry said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I've found today not matter how much weak squash I drink I am still thirsty, must of had about 4 litres by now!
> 
> 
> Im exactly the same & have been for a few weeks now....Gallons of water doesnt quench my thirst....:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo ok, was thinking maybe something was up but obviously not I'd take it?Click to expand...

Oooh I am the same too - but now im also getting raging heartburn in the night, when I wak and generally all day!!!! Iam sure its all going to be worth it though :)


----------



## till bob

oh girls need ur help i am on babybond at the min so tempted to book a gender scan they have got a free app on 14th july i will be 17 weeks then wat shud i do book it or just wait till my 20 week HELP!!!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Wait!!!


----------



## lozzy21

While were on the subject of tax credits how do i find out what we will be entitled to.

Tryed looking on the entilted to site thinggy but that has just confused me even more


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> While were on the subject of tax credits how do i find out what we will be entitled to.
> 
> Tryed looking on the entilted to site thinggy but that has just confused me even more

This is my problem!!


----------



## lozzy21

I dont have a clue how i would claim it, iv never claimed for anything


----------



## mrsbling

Till bob - its a difficult one? I thought I would book one, but thought I might keep hold of the £79 in case they cant tell me the gender at the 20 week scan (due to crossed legs etc lol), which is now only 3 weeks away - then i will book a private 4Dscan a few weeks later :)


----------



## sammiwry

Same, shall ask the mw at my next appointment I think hopefully shell have more details :S


----------



## till bob

mrsbling said:


> Till bob - its a difficult one? I thought I would book one, but thought I might keep hold of the £79 in case they cant tell me the gender at the 20 week scan (due to crossed legs etc lol), which is now only 3 weeks away - then i will book a private 4Dscan a few weeks later :)

i know its so hard part of me is thinkin wait 79 quid is alot of money and stop bein so impatient but on the other hand my 20 week scan date hasnt even come through yet and i will be takin my little girl and she will absolutely love it xx


----------



## mrsbling

sammiwry said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> While were on the subject of tax credits how do i find out what we will be entitled to.
> 
> Tryed looking on the entilted to site thinggy but that has just confused me even more
> 
> This is my problem!!Click to expand...

Found this link - and it suggests you speak to Citizens Advice Bureau - they will let you know what you are entitiled to and can help with all of the forms etc.

https://www.nhs24.com/content/default.asp?page=s5_4&articleID=2293


----------



## sammiwry

mrsbling said:


> Till bob - its a difficult one? I thought I would book one, but thought I might keep hold of the £79 in case they cant tell me the gender at the 20 week scan (due to crossed legs etc lol), which is now only 3 weeks away - then i will book a private 4Dscan a few weeks later :)

Ooo don't say that! Pebble was sitting crossed legged at my 12 week throughout!


----------



## sammiwry

mrsbling said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> While were on the subject of tax credits how do i find out what we will be entitled to.
> 
> Tryed looking on the entilted to site thinggy but that has just confused me even more
> 
> This is my problem!!Click to expand...
> 
> Found this link - and it suggests you speak to Citizens Advice Bureau - they will let you know what you are entitiled to and can help with all of the forms etc.
> 
> https://www.nhs24.com/content/default.asp?page=s5_4&articleID=2293Click to expand...

Cheers I shall take a read and maybe ring them tomorrow to book an appointment!


----------



## KellyC75

(just wrote all this & the website crashed!...:dohh::growlmad:)

Try again..........


Defo book it 'tilbob'....I had a babybond scan with DS2 & it was amazing

Obviously hospital scans are there to check all is well with baby...But a babybond is for you to coo over every part, from head to tiny toes!...:baby:

All in all a very relaxing, enjoyable experience

I have mine a week today & cant wait....:happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

There is another thread running about babybond scans right now...:thumbup:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/355767-babybond-gender-scan.html


----------



## mrsbling

sammiwry said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> While were on the subject of tax credits how do i find out what we will be entitled to.
> 
> Tryed looking on the entilted to site thinggy but that has just confused me even more
> 
> This is my problem!!Click to expand...
> 
> Found this link - and it suggests you speak to Citizens Advice Bureau - they will let you know what you are entitiled to and can help with all of the forms etc.
> 
> https://www.nhs24.com/content/default.asp?page=s5_4&articleID=2293Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers I shall take a read and maybe ring them tomorrow to book an appointment!Click to expand...

I am sure they will be able to sort it all out for you :)


----------



## till bob

i know im so tempted hubby is just sayn do wat u think but i want him to say yes or no lol i had a gender scan with tilly i was 26 weeks and that was lovely do they tell u if everythin is ok or arent they allowed xx how many weeks wil u be for urs xx


----------



## KellyC75

till bob said:


> i know im so tempted hubby is just sayn do wat u think but i want him to say yes or no lol i had a gender scan with tilly i was 26 weeks and that was lovely do they tell u if everythin is ok or arent they allowed xx how many weeks wil u be for urs xx


I believe that they will tell you if they see something really wrong, but they dont specifically look/measure/check

I will be 16+1 for mine....:winkwink:


----------



## Kerrieann

The lady at mine took loads of measurements and checked everything, even the brain, it was brill, i loved it and would pay for one again! Mine was with my ultra baby x


----------



## till bob

see they cant me in till ill be 17 + 1 so shudnt i just wait till 20 weeks god this is doin my head in think im just gona do it tomoro haha im not even bothered if it is a boy or girl just wana know im so impatient we arent even gona tell anyone wat it is xx


----------



## till bob

Kerrieann said:


> The lady at mine took loads of measurements and checked everything, even the brain, it was brill, i loved it and would pay for one again! Mine was with my ultra baby x

just checked that 1 out kerrie it looks lovely but theres only that 1 isnt there theres not 1 local to me which is a shame cause that one u get more than at babybond x


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh i thought there was more then just the one!


----------



## Kerrieann

Just had a look theres also one in london, not sure where you are tho?


----------



## till bob

yeh i did see that im in tamworth near birmingham so way to far there r a few near us tho but the 1 doesnt do gender scans till 18 weeks so if thats the case i may aswell wait till my 20 week 1 but the 1 in birmingham does them from 16 weeks but il be 17 weeks by the time they can get me in ooh decisions decisions xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah i wouldnt bother with the 18 week one, its just 2 weeks afetr that but that depends if you do actually have one at 20 weeks,mines at 21 weeks!


----------



## LuckyStarr

Hi ladies,

I know most of you are onto thinking about your 20 week scan but i had my 12 week scan yesterday! My due date is 31.12.2010. It was amazing i was nearly in tears when i got into the room i was so convinced they were going to tell me i wasnt really pregnant and then there dot was!! Two ladies at work have had MMC and I was convinced something wasn't going to be right!! My husband keeps looking at me as if to say i told you so.... We got our first purchases last night too two sleep suits from next one saying i love mummy and one saying i love daddy.

Thanks for reading my ramblings i know i am not meant to be here yet but i feel more at home .
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## spencerbear

Well the consultant just went back over the results and explained about the amnio, but i have decided to just sit it out and wait for december. they want to see me again next tuesday, im assuming just to make sure i am happy with my descision.

Thanks for the support x


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations lucky and you can move over now if you want x


----------



## LuckyStarr

Thanks Spencerbear x


----------



## ducky1502

I can't wait until my gender scan next monday :) chose my local one which is £75 for 30 mins, so you get more time for your money than you do with babybond, plus I have heard good things about the place. I can't wait to see bubs again :) bet I'll cry lol. 

If you REALLY want to see baby, find out gender early and can spare the cash then I say book a scan :)


----------



## ducky1502

Even though we could live without the HIP grant is anyone glad we will all def get it? It will definately help with baby bits we need.


----------



## hopefully2

Just asked online magic 8 ball if i should find out baby's gender and it said no!! I really am getting desperate :wacko:


----------



## nikki-lou25

ducky1502 said:


> Even though we could live without the HIP grant is anyone glad we will all def get it? It will definately help with baby bits we need.

I'm glad as its a little extra, but I did always wonder just how much it was costing the country esp as (and I am guilty) most people spend it on baby items not eating healthy etc


----------



## ducky1502

It is a strange reason for a grant, I don't know anyone who has spent it on its proper intent. 

I think some ladies will cave in the next day or two and book gender scans ;) haha! I'm very biased towards them because I'm having one myself.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I bought some sleepsuits today with lil giraffes on...very neutral but I just HAD to buy baby something. 

I cant wait for 1pm monday!!! I also think some ladies may cave...but its SO understandable!


----------



## ducky1502

Roll on monday nikki, I'm literally wishing the days away lol. Hope the next few days go quickly. 

I wouldn't blame anyone for caving, it's such a tempting thing! I caved before I was even pregnant lol. Some people think I'm crazy paying money to have this scan but I just tune them out now lol.


----------



## Sharai

Hi I'm Lea from South Australia. I'm due to have my 4th bubs on 10th December. Thought I might join you girls.


----------



## spencerbear

Welcome Sharai


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Girls & Welcome all the newbies....:flower:

I cant wait for Tuesday.....I too have my gender scan.....:happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Welcome Sharai! You're not very far from my EDD of 12th dec! 

I have had a few dreams about bbubs being a girl now, and my 1st anxiety dream about labour. It was painless :lol: I WISH! However, it was in hospital and my midwife whos promised she'll deliver this baby unless its late and shes on holiday wasnt there. I had to go into hospital and this beast midwife wouldnt let me reach down n touch babys head and I tore real bad! I was tellin her it was HER fault for not supporting my perenium! Basically none of my birthplan was stuck to! That baby was a girl too though....but a 9lb 9oz'er haha! 

Bloody dreams lol!!


----------



## Kerrieann

I recon im having over a 10lb er again! Eeek!
Welcome over lucky and congrats on the scan!
Welcome sharai, i will add you to our list!! 

My 16week check went fine yesterday, was lovely hearing babys heartbeat for the 2nd time, had my wee checked and blood pressure and everything is fine and dandy! She felt my belly too and could tell exactly where the baby is!! Strange at this early stage! Anyway hope ur all ok and have a lovely day!


----------



## spencerbear

Ouch!! Not a great dream, i never seem to have them or at least i dont remember any baby ones.


What do you all think of Harry James for a boy and Ellie-Mae for a girl??


----------



## Kerrieann

Awww i love both those names,especially harry,that was one of our shrot listed for jake.

Ive heard that if you keep dreaming of a the same sex for a baby that your normalyy pregnant witht he opposite! I had plenty of dreams it was a girl and its not lol! Just a myth tho i think


----------



## nikki-lou25

Love Ellie-Mae sooo pretty. Mae was in the running for our lil girl but Aimee Mae Galloway kinda rhymes and we didnt want that lol. Its lovely. 
I am having James as a middle name after my Grandad so I'm biased with that one. Harry is cute!

5 days til I know flavour :dance:


----------



## WILSMUM

nikki-lou25 said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Even though we could live without the HIP grant is anyone glad we will all def get it? It will definately help with baby bits we need.
> 
> I'm glad as its a little extra, but I did always wonder just how much it was costing the country esp as (and I am guilty) most people spend it on baby items not eating healthy etcClick to expand...

I was reading something yesterday and it was basically saying that they didn;t really care how you spent is just get out there and spend - basically its our money we've paid the gov in taxes etc recycled back to us and by us spending it that in turn then helps the economy but obviously it will help the economy more by not randomly handing out cash here there and everywhere! i was really shocked when I found out that every preg woman who reasches 25 wks is entitled to claim!!


----------



## WILSMUM

i've been able to tell exactly where bubs is lying from about 14 wks! Its a bit harder to find it now its moved up in the flabby part of my belly more now though but mw put her hand straight on bubs and found it straight away at my 16 wk check! And she made this big deal of saying about don't worry if we can;t find hb straight away it can be really difficult this early but she put the doppler right on it and there it was first try!!!


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls! How is everyone? What I miss last night?

I'm just sat at my desk and felt like a vibration sensation for about 6 seconds in my uterus.....?? x


----------



## cho

Hey girls, i hav mw app today.
Hope i can hear hb havent heard it yet:(
Did they do your weight ect kerri, im sure my placenta is at the front i wonder if she will be able to tell, he may be able to hear where it is i suppose :shrug:
I am sick of dreams now i woke up this morning hating hubby even more i dreamt we broke up that he went out got drunk and drove the car with ds in omg.
The prob is i know its a dream but i cant help but hate him for it lol!
My mind seems to think its real.
ooh 16 weeks today !!!! yey 4 weeks today till scan :( booo


----------



## lozzy21

I know some one who put her HIP towards a week in ibiza where i know for a fact she got plasterd.

I thought you would have to produce recipts for baby items spent and then get the money back.


----------



## Nessicle

OMG lozzy that's terrible! That's what pees me off about grants like that - people abusing it instead of genuinely using it for the baby or for yourself through your pregnancy!

You should get to hear the heartbeat Charlotte, urine sample, blood test, weight and blood pressure. 

Talking about dreams for the second night in a row I've had a dream that I have a baby girl and I can't breastfeed her because my nipples are too small!! Do you think this is just me subconsciously worrying I won't be able to breastfeed? x


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> OMG lozzy that's terrible! That's what pees me off about grants like that - people abusing it instead of genuinely using it for the baby or for yourself through your pregnancy!
> 
> You should get to hear the heartbeat Charlotte, urine sample, blood test, weight and blood pressure.
> 
> Talking about dreams for the second night in a row I've had a dream that I have a baby girl and I can't breastfeed her because my nipples are too small!! Do you think this is just me subconsciously worrying I won't be able to breastfeed? x

Probably ness but im sure you will be fine.


----------



## lozzy21

While were on the subject of nipples, have any one elses grown loads?


----------



## cho

Mine are like saucepans lol.

I have the most horrible craving the last 2 days, i really crave wine, dw im obviously not going to have any but its horrible!!
I hardly drink ever normally anyway, weird!


----------



## lozzy21

c.holdway said:


> Mine are like saucepans lol.
> 
> I have the most horrible craving the last 2 days, i really crave wine, dw im obviously not going to have any but its horrible!!
> I hardly drink ever normally anyway, weird!

Im sure you can get alcohol free wines in some supermarkets


----------



## cho

well i had that shloer last week so may get some of that tasts a bit like wine lol x


----------



## WILSMUM

i'm in a really strange mood today - good mood but strange! Lol!
I'm on a misson on fb to see how many peoples back I can get up by making vague comments in my status about england losing the football this arvo!!!!


----------



## Mizze

Ah Shloer - lovely stuff! 

Mizze xx


----------



## louise1302

i love shloer :) i can finally officially come over here woop woop was going to wait until i got my scan but i still dont have a date for it,so im coming on over anyhow


----------



## Mizze

Hi hon - Ive only been over a few days myself

No scan yet - do you know why they are so late in getting you one?

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha Anouska I saw your comment - I hope England do get knocked out cos then I will get my fella back lol! 

Lozzy my nipps have got bigger and darker (noticeable when I'm warm - when I'm cold they shrivel back up lol) but I haven't really got any of those bumps on them well none that I didnt have before anyway. Will they develop later on?x


----------



## Nessicle

Yay hi Louise!x


----------



## lozzy21

Ness, i dont have any bumps on them ether, i dunno i think its one of those things you have or you dont.


----------



## Kerrieann

My nips have defo got bigger and darker, i dont like it! Ive never really been a big drinker either but since this really nice weather im craving some wine! Might try som shloer then 

My mw didnt do my weight as she said she doesnt need to keep an eye on it as not over weight or under weight :shrug:

Ive just been and bought the most comfy maternity shorts i love them! Its so hot here so ive got no other choice but to get my legs out :-(


----------



## Mizze

I bought two maternity things yesterday - my very first purchases. :blush:

Both from Red Herring maternity - but neither on the website so I cant show you. Both can be worn from now on - yipee! One is a white short full skirt with broderie anglaise on the bottom with a big fold for a bump which can be folded down until I need it and one is a a LOVELY black satiny dress with multi-coloured flowers on it - cap sleeves and a v neckline - enough room in boob area for expansion and enough room below boobs to expand but not a huge gather of material there that makes wearing it without a bump took weird IYSWIM. I reckcon with leggins I can make it last through to October. 

Red Herring had some lovely stuff - could have bought loads but want a maxi dress for summer too :)

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Ness, i dont have any bumps on them ether, i dunno i think its one of those things you have or you dont.

I thought the milk came out of the bumps though not just the nipple? I read they produce an oil that helps the nipple stay moist too when breastfeeding


----------



## Kerrieann

That skirt sounds lovely, shame its not on the web then as havnt got a debenhams near me! I really want a maxi dress too but everyone ive tried on just seems to make me look short and fat lol, even tho im not!


----------



## Nessicle

i'm only 5ft and a cig butt so maxi dresses drown me!


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Ness, i dont have any bumps on them ether, i dunno i think its one of those things you have or you dont.
> 
> I thought the milk came out of the bumps though not just the nipple? I read they produce an oil that helps the nipple stay moist too when breastfeedingClick to expand...

Milk just comes out of the nipple. Not sure about the oil?


----------



## Mizze

2 people have told me to try New Look for maxi dresses- but again in person not on the web as the range is apparently very good. 

Red Herring on the net is quite good - there is a lovely black dress I tried on and wanted but thought getting two was pushing it! :) https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc..._103010381460_-1?breadcrumb=Home~txtmaternity

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

My nipples r def bigger and darker and I have those little bumps coming up! My boobs r still really sensitive as well!!
i got a non maternity maxi dress from littlewoods and i reackon it'll c me through the summer unless i get huge this time but its not looking that way!!!
https://www.littlewoods.com/shirred...&browseToken=/q/shirred-maxi-dress-denim-blue


----------



## WILSMUM

My nipples r def bigger and darker and I have those little bumps coming up! My boobs r still really sensitive as well!!
i got a non maternity maxi dress from littlewoods and i reackon it'll c me through the summer unless i get huge this time but its not looking that way!!!
https://www.littlewoods.com/shirred...&browseToken=/q/shirred-maxi-dress-denim-blue


----------



## Mizze

Ooh that littlewoods dress is lovely!

Mizze x


----------



## WILSMUM

thanks - i've got it in the blue! I've not worn it yet cause i'v only got flip flops that'll go at the mo and can't wear them to work!!
I've got a knee length white dress coming from them eventually which I'll wear over my white crop trousers or linen trousers!!!
https://www.littlewoods.com/tiered-...tton+dress&prdToken=/p/prod3713865-sku5192164


----------



## WILSMUM

thanks - i've got it in the blue! I've not worn it yet cause i'v only got flip flops that'll go at the mo and can't wear them to work!!
I've got a knee length white dress coming from them eventually which I'll wear over my white crop trousers or linen trousers!!!
https://www.littlewoods.com/tiered-...tton+dress&prdToken=/p/prod3713865-sku5192164


----------



## 1sttimemummyX

Helooo lovely ladies im new to this site... would love to make sum new friends and share experiences etc...!
Im Actually entering the 2nd trimester 2morrow... As im 12 + 6 today.
Due on the 30th of december!! :)
This is my 1st pregnancy... And ive been very anxious/nervous about things most of the time.. Im hoping now im in the "safe zone.." i can stop freaking out all the time!
I have had my "12"week scan at 10+5... but have another one NT scan 2morrow... As i was a few days under what they check... for the fluid in the back of the babys neck...!
Baby was fine and good at 10 wks 5 days .. but as the scan is coming up tomorrow... im strtd to get a little anxious.. even though im sure everything is fine..!:happydance:

xxx


----------



## Mizze

Hon im sure it will all be fine - I had my nuchal on Saturday - lovely seeing the baby kick away - though weird not being able to feel it yet. Let us know how you get on

Welcome to second tri


Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Welcome 1sttimemummy! wish they did the Nuchal in Leeds! I'd feel better if they did!


----------



## Kerrieann

Welcome 1sttimemummyX ill add you to our dreamers list! Lucky you getting twp scans close together, eh? Im sure it will be absolutely fine :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Welcome 1sttimemummy! wish they did the Nuchal in Leeds! I'd feel better if they did!

Nessie in Wales you have to go private - none of the NHS hospitals do it - apparently some did but stopped (???) Paid a fortune for ours with bloods. £180 (well if seemed a fortune to me!) Fold bit was fine 1.83mm but full results Friday - am trying not to worry about it. 

Mizze x


----------



## ducky1502

I find it amazing that some hospitals do the NT scan and others don't. It seems to me that it should be available everywhere. I have been soooooo lazy and I'm still lying in bed lol. My excuse is that starting nxt week I have to move into my families house and look after my sisters for 2wks, whilst managing my mums shop. Gonna be bloody stressful. How is everyone today? Coping in the heat?


----------



## Nessicle

Ah right - I dont understand why they don't just do it anyway at your 12 week scan! That is a lot of money hun I agree! xx


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> I find it amazing that some hospitals do the NT scan and others don't. It seems to me that it should be available everywhere. I have been soooooo lazy and I'm still lying in bed lol. My excuse is that starting nxt week I have to move into my families house and look after my sisters for 2wks, whilst managing my mums shop. Gonna be bloody stressful. How is everyone today? Coping in the heat?

The heat hasn't really affected me you know - I'm yet to experience the "pregnancy sweats" if anything I've been colder since getting pregnant! 

I don't sit in the sun though when it's out as it gives me headache. Sleeping on a night can be quite uncomfortable though when it's warm but apart from that it hasn't bothered me at all during the day x


----------



## Kerrieann

Ah i hate the heat lol, but have to go out in it! Gotta take ds to parks, piknics etc so we are not stuck in all the time!

I chose not to have the nuchal scan and just had the normal one.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm not good with heat :blush: I am a fainter lol!!


----------



## louise1302

im hating the heat i feel so sick :( ds loves to play out though so i just sit under the shade feeling dodgy, i should actually be at work today but i couldnt face it


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive just read on another thing that my baby is the size of an onion too but they said as in weight (140grams) so maybe its not the actual size lol as i was getting a bit confused!


----------



## Charlie85

Hi Ladies!
I am just moving over from 1st tri, and I'm due on Dec 25th! Hope you all have a happy, healthy 9 months!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I find it hard to visualise the fruits/veggies and baby size, dunno why...baby just isnt onion shaped so I find it hard lol


----------



## Nessicle

I think it's more the actual length rather than the shape and weight when it comes to the veggies! x


----------



## lozzy21

A baby at 17 week has to be longer than an onion? If my baby is 4.5 inches at 15 weeks?


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'll get measurements on monday @ babybond...let play "investigate babys REAL size" :lol:

My 16 week app has been moved to tomorrow. I had a meetin with surestart this morning and I happened to mention my midwifes off with a broken wrist so I'm travelling up to a surestart that aint local...the surestart lady bumped into the midwife that does their drop in and she's said to save me travelling she'll pop in to see me tomorrow. I saw her when pg with DD so I know who she is, it'll be lovely to see her actually.


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> A baby at 17 week has to be longer than an onion? If my baby is 4.5 inches at 15 weeks?

I don't read too much in to the tickers if I'm honest lol!


----------



## WILSMUM

it says on my nhs desktop thing that at 17 wks baby is 17cm long!

I've not been struggling with the heat at all - I foudn that I've been colder too since getting preg so to actually be warm for a change is nice!! Its pretty grey and miserable here today mind and a bit close/humid so thats not helping my head!!!

I would imagine that everywhere in England will offer the NT scan eventually but I think a lot of them are still training! I know they are at Carlisle which is why I couldn't get one on the NHS.

Still no phone call re my triple downs blood test I had on thurs - starting to feel happier and more optimisitic now as I was convinvced I'd get a phone call yest or today if there was a problem! So fingers crossed girls :)


----------



## lozzy21

Im sure this baby likes to stress me out!! After managing to find its heartbeat for a long time on sunday, today and yesterday iv only managed to find it realy quiet for a few seconds.

I cant wait to start feeling propper kicks :(

Oh and i wish those builders next door would naff off!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

haven't that packe dup and gone home already? the builders at school were packing up and leaving at about 1pm today - off to watch the football no doubt!!!


----------



## lozzy21

WILSMUM said:


> haven't that packe dup and gone home already? the builders at school were packing up and leaving at about 1pm today - off to watch the football no doubt!!!

Nop they have been going for 2 weeks now.


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo how annoying!! I've got dr's at 3.40 to try and sort my back and hayfever out hoping itll be quiet as people want to watch the footy


----------



## lozzy21

I think they have finaly gone


----------



## cho

Hi girls just got back from midwife.
Heard hb and mw thinks a girl lol hb was 150 she said that was high :)
All results were fine which is great!
i might book a scan now lol, cos she said girl, i think boy still though x


----------



## ducky1502

Awww how lovely charlotte!! Had my appt last wk and she found the hb for about a second and then just stopped, she wasn't my normal midwife and seemed useless. Whenever I count babys hb with my doppler its about 150 or above. Still think boy though! You guna book a scan?


----------



## lozzy21

Some one said to me that a low one ment a girl and a high one a boy?

I think we should all compare it once we know what our babys are


----------



## cho

No other way around lozzy over 140 girl app its only old wives tail weird mw thought it though, just tried getting booked but the one i was going to go to wanted deposit and we dont want to do that incase i change my mind and the other one will only do it if u have had your 20 week grrr!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Hmmmm if its true im having a girl then


----------



## ducky1502

How rubbish. Maybe u will have to bite the bullet, pay the deposit and officially joim the early impatient scanners lol.


----------



## Sherri81

Charlotte I'm also craving a drink, which is strange since I never drink in the first place. The last time I had anything to drink was... At Christmas. I had half a glass of wine with dinner, and it was gross! But I'm not craving wine right now, I'm craving Bacardi! See, everytime I pick up a magazine they have these ads for all the new Bacardi flavors and I want to try them! Stupid ads...

Apparently nt scans aren't offered in bc unless your bloods come back as high risk. And even then there was supposed to be only one place that did them... Vancouver of course. But oddly enough, they decided to train the people from one other hospital in bc and it just so happens to be my hospital. So if my blods come back bad I guess they'll book me for an nt scan.

And just for the heck of it yesterday, I checked into private scans in bc. None will tell you the sex before 20 weeks, and it's around 300.00 for anything more than 5 minutes. If you only want a 5 minutes 2d scan, then it's 60.00. Seems a waste to me.


----------



## cho

No i refuse paying deposit as tey cant get me in till thurs so i would only have 2 weeks 6 days to wait so i could do that!


----------



## cho

yer i couldnt believe it sherri i just want wine!!!!!
Actually i am going to go get some shloer! or send dh hmmmmm lol


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got shlour in my fridge


----------



## ducky1502

I say wait! U can do it. Save the pennies. Will be an extra reason to be excited for ur 20wk scan. I said I would only have an early scan if I was less than 16 and a half wks or I might as well just wait and save my money.


----------



## cho

lozzy thats no good to me lol, im of to asda! hehe


----------



## lozzy21

Alcohol free kopperburg is a saviour in this weather


----------



## cho

wahoo Dh is going and taking Bradley hmmm peace!!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

OH's had a baby 4 months ago and the mw she had when she was in labour didnt know what she was having, asked her if she knew and she said yes, mw said dont tell me just tell me the last hb recording you had and correctly predicted from the hb!


----------



## cho

brilliant sammi, i asked her what the hb was at and she said are u going to find out sex i sed yees she said well its at 150 and i think its a girl were see when u have your scan lol x


----------



## sammiwry

weird isnt it?! I wonder how soon they can tell it from from hb?


----------



## nikki-lou25

My babys is usually about 147-150bpm - wonder if my boy feelin will be wrong. I never counted Aimees bpm...but when I was in labour she was steadily 135bpm til birth


----------



## cho

Got my shloer i a actully going to hve it in a wine glass with my dinner lol x


----------



## lozzy21

c.holdway said:


> Got my shloer i a actully going to hve it in a wine glass with my dinner lol x

I do that :rofl:


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> Got my shloer i a actully going to hve it in a wine glass with my dinner lol x
> 
> I do that :rofl:Click to expand...

Me too - best way! 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

nikki-lou25 said:


> My babys is usually about 147-150bpm - wonder if my boy feelin will be wrong. I never counted Aimees bpm...but when I was in labour she was steadily 135bpm til birth

Be finding out soon :D


----------



## nikki-lou25

I know :happydance: I cant wait for Monday!!! 5 more sleeps to go :lol: 

I drank Vimto out of a wine glass the other night :blush: although it was to wind hubby up not coz I wanted wine lol!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

They either don't measure the heart rate or just don't tell you here cause no one as ever told me - not at either of my scans and not the mw last week - theres nothing written in my notes either! At 12 wk scan they just ticked to confirm there was one and the mw wrote FHH with an S in a circle!

I can't believe all u lot r finding out sex already!! I'm 17 wks and still got to wait another 2.5 wks before I find out!!!! I realy really wanna know now!!!! I'm convinced its a boy mind seeing as I think we dtd pretty much bang on o time according to my edd!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

WILSMUM - same goes for dtd n ovulation for me, I think this also leads me to think boy!


----------



## sammiwry

I've got 5 weeks 6 days til I find out!


----------



## cho

oh i need to be put back 2 days aswell my edd is now 10th dec so kerri could you chnage it pls xxxx


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> I can't wait until my gender scan next monday :) chose my local one which is £75 for 30 mins, so you get more time for your money than you do with babybond, plus I have heard good things about the place. I can't wait to see bubs again :) bet I'll cry lol.
> 
> If you REALLY want to see baby, find out gender early and can spare the cash then I say book a scan :)

OOOh ducky - where are you having your scan done - as I might have a look at them too :)


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls....Hope you have had a nice day, ive been at DS2's sports day from 9-2.30pm & im shattered (heat was just too much today)

I have a fetal heart doppler, does anyone know how to count the heart beats, as mine hasnt a display!....:dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

Those that have had genders scans, what is your bubbas heartbeat rate?....:baby:

This will be interesting to see, I may start a new thread about it...:thumbup:


----------



## WILSMUM

when I first got my BFP I was convinced it was a girl cause of when we dtd (not much that cycle as hadn't been getting on great!!! Lol!) and when I thought I had o'd but as they put me back 5 days at my 12 wk scan I presumed that would mean I o'd earlier which then would mean we dtd around o time so hence now convinced its a boy!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Babys heartbeat is 155bpm! And a boy!!!!!!!!!! And ds's heart rate was always above 140 which made us think girl all along and he came out a he! :haha: i wouldnt believe in it girls to be honest sorry! x


----------



## cho

Its a bit of fun and like i have said i dont mind boy or girl!


----------



## KellyC75

Am I the first on here to know for a fact when the LO is going to be born?....:baby:

My babies 'birth' day is to be 6th December....:happydance:

(Dont know if you want to mark that on the front page Kerrie?...:flower:)


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah you are! Shall i just change ur date then?


----------



## sammiwry

Take it your having a c-section then??


----------



## ducky1502

Mrsbling my scan is at preview ultrasound, if you type that into google it will come up. Its in a place called mawsley in northamptonshire. 4 days and 5 sleeps to go :)


----------



## KellyC75

Yes please change my date....:flower:

I am having a C.Section, my 3rd!


----------



## sammiwry

ooo least theres no am i arent i for you then!


----------



## lozzy21

Yey i think my headache has gone


----------



## lozzy21

Well it did till OH started pissing about on the drums on guitar hero


----------



## ducky1502

OMG!!! Can you believe there are march babies already?! This has totally shocked me! I still feel like December Dreamers are the babies.... guess not anymore!


----------



## KellyC75

Morning all....:flower:

Looks like it gonna be another HOT day here in the Uk....:wacko:


----------



## cho

I am boiling !!!
How is everyone today? x


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> They either don't measure the heart rate or just don't tell you here cause no one as ever told me - not at either of my scans and not the mw last week - theres nothing written in my notes either! At 12 wk scan they just ticked to confirm there was one and the mw wrote FHH with an S in a circle!
> 
> I can't believe all u lot r finding out sex already!! I'm 17 wks and still got to wait another 2.5 wks before I find out!!!! I realy really wanna know now!!!! I'm convinced its a boy mind seeing as I think we dtd pretty much bang on o time according to my edd!!!

They didnt count the hb either at my scan hun - it just says on my report "Fetal Heartbeat: Present". But at my private scan at 8 weeks the hb was 158bpm! You think girl....? All my dreams I have a little girl. Last night I was at my 20 week scan in my dream and the sonographer told me I was having a girl. I'm getting sooo excited now!! Wish 20 weeks would hurry! Only 6 weeks to go til my scan and I'll actually be 21 weeks! :wacko:


----------



## WILSMUM

its warm here but we had rain at half 3 this morning - thankfully it seemed to start just as I got up for a wee!! DS's window was open and as its a velux in the roof so it has to be shut whenever it rains otherwise his train set gets flooded!!!!

I seem to have massive sneezing fits every morning just lately - not sure what it is was thinking mayb a cold or hayfever but as its only in the morning now I'm beginning to wonder!!!

Bubs is going mad this morning! DH says he felt it twice this morning, once when I was still asleep and then again when I was just waking up! And while I've been sat here I've been feeling loads of flutters and then an almightly thump which made me jump!!!!

And what is going on with my sig?


----------



## KellyC75

Cant wait to start feeling baby move...:happydance:

I have heard it can start earlier with your 2nd+ (this is my third & nothing yet...) 

I am totally boiling, cant seem to get enough oxygen & my thirst is never quenched! Annoying really, as I usually love the hot weather:dohh:


----------



## cho

If anyone wants to add me on facebook its charlotte holdway could do with some buddies on there lol as i have only just signed up(tought it was about time) x


----------



## WILSMUM

have just sent u a friend request hun!

and if anyone else wants to add me heres my link:
https://www.facebook.com/#!/wilsmum


----------



## cho

thanks hun x


----------



## KellyC75

Im not on facebook, otherwise i'd add you!...:winkwink:


----------



## WILSMUM

i'm having a mad busy hr at the mo - just made a cake and then had to hang the washing up to dry and need to eat lunch before igo to work cause then I've got to hang around there for 40 mins cause its Brampton Bears Tea Party at 2pm and seeing as its a 15 miin walk home and back its not worth coming home for 10 mins so gotta get all the stuff I'd usually do when I get home from work done before i go today!!!!! Including eating my lunch! Bit bloomin early - am gonna be starving later no doubt!!!!


----------



## louise1302

i finally found something i can eat withoutr throwing up.......jam on toast :happydance: so happy i can finally eat

added you charlotte :thumbup:

i cant wait to feel baby moving i had an anterior placenta with archie and i felt him around 17-18 weeks

what do you all think of the name Henry?


----------



## cho

ooh what cake u make,thanks loiuse x


----------



## Nessicle

Ooooh cake! 

Glad you found something to eat Louise! 

I'm pretty sure I felt my first flutter just now! It was like a feather gently tickled low down in my uterus! I thought I'd felt it last Friday but that was much more prominant than just now so reckon that was just gas lol but I'm sat at my desk quietly doing work and not moving and felt it! It was so gentle I'd have missed it if I hadn't been sat still! 

x


----------



## till bob

hi girlies well im sat at work but its dead so have brought my laptop in with me hope ur all havin a good day im feelin bubs move quite alot lately thats more why im thinkin boy as with tilly i didnt feel her all that much and iv heard ppl say boys r more active lol im feelin hungry even tho hubby made me fry up in bed this mornin lol talk about gettin appitite bk lol xx


----------



## sammiwry

I have been feeling pebble move the last day or two in the evening just before I go to bed, cant wait for OH to be able to feel it.


Bad note my car has just failed it's MOT on a split in a CV boot and the spare tyre! Luckily my uncles garage is doing it so wont be a huge bill


----------



## ducky1502

I think bubs is having a growth spurt... I'm being sick again, I can't seem to survive with less than 12hrs sleep and he seems to have moved up and isn't so low down anymore.

I've decided I will probs start adding people on facebook closer to my 20wk scan.

No movements from baby for me.... or at least I don't think so. I know it's still early but I can't wait lol. I'm a seriously impatient pregnant person :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

I posted but don't think anyone saw it Sammi - I felt a feathry tickle today like nothing I've ever felt and pretty sure it was bubs!


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> I think bubs is having a growth spurt... I'm being sick again, I can't seem to survive with less than 12hrs sleep and he seems to have moved up and isn't so low down anymore.
> 
> I've decided I will probs start adding people on facebook closer to my 20wk scan.
> 
> No movements from baby for me.... or at least I don't think so. I know it's still early but I can't wait lol. I'm a seriously impatient pregnant person :haha:

ducky I think that's why I felt sick and headachy at the beginning of the week cos bubs was having a growth spurt. I feel fine today just a headache! Hope you feel better soon!x


----------



## Kerrieann

Ness that defo sounds like baby! Yay!! I got ur request charlotte! You might need to change ur privacy settings tho as you have no wall?? Ive had such a busy day, been helping my sis out with shopping etc, cant believe my nephew is one week old already! :happydance: Hes soooo cute its unbelieveable!


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh really Kerrie?! Thank you :flower: I'd felt something similar a week ago but it was more 'prominant' if that makes sense. This was much lighter and felt like a feather lightly on your skin. I wouldnt have felt it if I wasn't sat still at my desk!

How amazing :cloud9: can't wait to feel those hearty kicks!! x


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> I posted but don't think anyone saw it Sammi - I felt a feathry tickle today like nothing I've ever felt and pretty sure it was bubs!

Oooo sorry Ness, trust me to miss it the one day I dont read all the posts that have been done while I was at work! Mine was like butterflies but low down, wish I could feel it all the time!!

Only 5 weeks and 5 days til my scan cant wait!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah mine are like that too ness, ill feel him summersaulting in my belly loads one night and then about 3 days later i will feel the tiniest tap just once lol. Dont think the movements pick up for another couple of weeks and think the big kicks etc come at around 22 weeks! I cant wait till he kicks and i can see his foot through my belly, its wierd but lovely too!


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrie when would OH be able to feel it??


----------



## mummyclo

Yey, ness i felt movement yesterday!!
Mine was more like tapping tho.
:happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

My god I'm sooooo tired!! I didn't get up until lunchtime, popped into town, had lunch and now im lying on the sofa looking at the washing that needs to be put away and another load that needs to be put in! I've always been a little bit lazy :haha: but being pregnant has made it a million times worse.


----------



## Kerrieann

Me too ducky im getting lazy! Hardly do anything around the house now unless it needs doing when i used to spend 3/4 hours a day cleaning before (sad i know lol) I have wet washing sitting in the machine for a day now as havnt hung it out! Actually its probly dried itself :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

If anyone finds a housework fairy could you send them my way. Ive been at work all morning and no have cleaning to do here but really cant be bothered


----------



## WILSMUM

The cakes just a victoria sandwich sponge with blackcurrant jam in the middle!!!! DS and I just had a slice and its got the thumbs up!!!!

DH felt bumps move at about 14 wks - at this stage what yr OH needs to do is just have a poke and feel about of yr belly and basically be patient!! I can usually find bubs even when its not moving around as I can feel a hard bit and DH'll have a feel around my belly the same and when he feels the hard bit he leaves his hand there with slight pressure and waits! Usually bubs gets peed off and moves or kicks him or something!!! Lol!!!

I've had a headache all day today! Not helped by the fact that after work I had to hang around school for half hr and then spent an hr at Brampton Bears Tea Party! So am shattered as well now!!

DH hasn't helped by being a man! I checked my phone and I had 5 missed calls, a voicemail and a text! Read the text and it said hun can you call me its important so me being me paniced that he was home already and had had a call from the hosp re last weeks blood test but in fact all he wanted was to tell me he was gonna be late and wouldn't get to Asda tonight so could I get some new potatoes!! I was like is that it? and he was like well yeah just wanted to catch u before u left to pick Wil up from school! But I guess thats mean for ya!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Im the same, hate housework at the best of times!....And dont get me started on cooking the dinner! :growlmad:

Now, if I dont start first thing in the morning with a bit of housework, I dont do it at all!....:haha:

Only 5 more sleeps till my gender scan....:happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm the same Kelly if I don't start as soon as I get back from the school run then thats it I get sucked into B&B and FB and before I know it its time for work!!!!
Luckily for me DH is the cook in this house - he enjoys it and its his way of relaxing and winding down when he gets home from work!!! Suits me just fine cause if it was left to me we'd be living on chicken nuggets and fish fingers!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Ive had a headache since yesterday, but thought it was just where I had been in the sun all day....

But as lots of you are suffering, mayby its 'the air'.....It is a bit stuffy


----------



## sady

Hi Just moving over from 1st Trimester December Dreamers, do I need to do anything? EDD been moved to 20th December on 12 weeks scan but my dates still go with Xmas Eve and so did the consultant at my nuchal fold scan so not going to change it. Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Mizze

Im a lazy one too! Slept today until 1pm - luckily DH had rung work to tell them I wouldnt be in - am currently typing this from bed while watching the worlds longest tennis match

Whats housework? havent done any in so long ive forgotten what it is. Luckily for me DH is a bit of a neat freak or we would be knee deep in dust and unwashed clothes 

Ooh want some cake now! 

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

I seem to have a perm headache at the mo!! 
Welcome over Sady!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Oh god is that tennis match STILL going on?? Was watching it last night! Unbelievable! They were at 10 Hrs when it was stopped due to bad light!!!!


----------



## Mizze

Welcome Sady

Wilsmum - currently at 65/64 games each - with both over the 100 aces mark - quite astonishing aparently everyone on Murray mount is watching it as well as a capacity crowd at the court itself. God knows how they even managed to get out of bed this morning!

Mizze


----------



## KellyC75

Welcome Sady....:flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Lol don't worry Sammi I miss posts all the time too! :flower: isn't it amazing to start feeling these little flutters and taps :happydance: I wonder when I'll feel it again...? It was so slight that by moving around at work all day I've probably missed it happening again, hoping I feel it again soon though! 

Kerrie I bet that's so weird seeing a shape sticking out of your belly he he! 

Anouska I seem to have a permanent headache too - I've been for a nap in the meeting room as the boss isn't here and feel much better! It seems to have lifted a little!

Hi Sady :wave: welcome over yay!


----------



## WILSMUM

I fully expected at least one of them to pull out this morning!!!!! Def should go down the local tennis club if yr after a man with stamina I say!!!! Lol!!!

Aww a nap sounds lovely! Not sure DS'll let me though and I really don't fancy having a 3 stone 5 year old jumping on me!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha no doesnt sound like fun :haha:


----------



## Mizze

Is it me or is it very sticky everywhere today - I feel really hot and bothered today and im a cold mortal usually

Tennis match now at match point! 

Arrgh! Its OVER the American won it 


I darent take another nap today I really really need to sleep tonight. Work have been really good but I have taken so much time off recently its getting a little ridiculous. DH has taken to calling me bagpuss


I think it might be time for tea and ginger cake 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

it's pretty breezy and fresher up here today Mizze! 

Oooh I'm coming to your house for tea and cake! :D xx


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> it's pretty breezy and fresher up here today Mizze!
> 
> Oooh I'm coming to your house for tea and cake! :D xx

Help yourself! They were bogof in Tesco a few weeks back so I bought LOTS!! :happydance:

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah it is the wierdest thing when you see it happen but i cant wait for it! I gotta gointo work soon and cnt be arsed!!!!!!!!! Its only for an hour tho so cant moan!


----------



## ducky1502

Sod cooking for 1 tonight, OH is working late as usual. So I shall be naughty and go to the fish and chip shop a bit later. It's not something I would ever have done before I got pregnant lol, eating take away alone! 

And if I was to find a housework fairy I would most definately chain it up and never let it go :haha:


----------



## Mizze

Oh I LOVE fish and chips -DH loathes fish though so I rarely get it - made him go and get me some last weekend though! Bless im he is good to me :)

Mizze x


----------



## nikki-lou25

I haven't read all the way bk but I got fish n chips in Tescos cafe today...WORST thing I ever ate.

I had my 16 wk app today as I cant make next week. I'm now a case study for a student midwife, we chatted for aaaaaaaaages and got on like a house on fire. Lovely girl, had screening bloods taken and saw my old midwife who went off sick just before I had Aimee. It was lovely...thing is, I now have 3 midwives who want to deliver this baby LOL!


----------



## WILSMUM

its the opposite in our house - I hate fish but DH and DS love it!!! We're having fish tonight I can just about stomach it if its covered in battered and smothered in mayo or salad cream!!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I just felt baby move, without a doubt. A very long 'vibration' DEFFO not wind :blush:


----------



## Mizze

Oh Nikki - how fab - I cant wait until that happens

Showed DH the difference today between my squigy tummy to the hard uterus above my bikini line - even just that little thing was amazing to us - look on hubbie's face was priceless. 

Wilsmum - DH aversion is pyschcological (sp?) his Dad used to take the kids fishing when young and would make them kill the fish when they caught them. Neither DH or sister can stomach fish if it looks like fish. Fish fingers and canned tuna are okay though.

Sometimes I am glad I never got to meet DH's Dad - I dont think we would have got along that well - although if baby is a boy its likely we will be naming baby after him!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

DH keeps telling me that I do like fish I've just never had it cooked properly!!!! I can be quite fussy re food so he's made it his mission to get me to admit that i do actually like things I told him I didn't like!!!

But I do have weird aversions! Like I don't like the bottom end bit of bananas!! And if i get a hard bit in food I wasn't expecting it makes me gag - like bones in fish or pellets in game!!!!

Yay!!! Nikki!!! I felt baby move quite a bit at 14 wks then at around 15.5.16 wks everything moved north so the movements got harder to notice again but now they're gradually getting more and more and stronger!!!!!


----------



## cho

hahah wilsmum thats the same with me!!!!
I leave bananna ends and cant drink the end of a tea or coffee how weird hmm theres many more too!


----------



## Mizze

Do you mean the nasty little nub bit at the end of a banana? I dont eat those either 

Though im not as bad as my sister who still takes all the bits out of her marmalade (if she cant get bitless) and as a kid wouldnt eat a biscuit if it was broken or cracked! 

Charlotte - I struggle with the ends of tea and coffee too - I maybe drink them 1 time out of 20 if im finishing my drink quickly. Thats got worse with the pregnancy!

Wilsmum bones in fish is the most off putting thing for me too -im sure pellets in game would be the same too -Again DH is extrememly squeamish and wont eat any game so I usually dont have it

Mizze xx


----------



## louise1302

haha the broken biscuit thing reminded me of my little brother when he was small he wouldnt eat toast if it had a black bit on as he thought it was a bug and used to have hysterics, he also wouldnt eat anything broken and would only eat meat if we said it was chicken

i love fish but it has to be chippy cod and if i find a bone it puts me off the rest of it

nikki how exciting i cant wait to feel my little bug wriggling around


----------



## KellyC75

I wont eat a broken biscuit, or the top one from the pack!....:haha:


----------



## Piebear2901

c.holdway said:


> If anyone wants to add me on facebook its charlotte holdway could do with some buddies on there lol as i have only just signed up(tought it was about time) x

I sent you a friend request. :thumbup:


----------



## nikki-lou25

KellyC75 said:


> I wont eat a broken biscuit, or the top one from the pack!....:haha:

My hubby thinks I'm strange for not eatin top one out of a pack!!!


----------



## Sherri81

I am absolutely exhausated right now and I don't even know why! Its only 11:15am, and I haven't really done anything today, and I slep good last night I think... I wonder if it's aaaallllll the meds.... The antibiotic they put me on for the UTI increases the concentration of metformin in my blood by about 43%, so I wonder if that's it. No appetite anymore either, which was what it was like when I first started on the met. So I'm guessing that would be the problem right now. So far though, I'm finding that everything people have said about the 2nd tri being the honeymoon period is CRAP!!

Seeing my OB again tomorrow. My dad is coming with me to take care of Greg while I'm in there as she wants to do an 'internal' exam on my stiches. So he will also get to see the ultrasound when she takes me downstairs. He's never seen one before, so don't know if he's excited or not. He told my mom he was surprised I asked if he would want to come in for that. My mom on the other hand is very jealous!

With everyone talking about cake today I'm figuring I might make one too... if I don't fall asleep. Hubby has always wanted to try a Red Velvet cake, so I will try my hand at one today.

Yesterday, the craziest thing happened. A semi truck transporting live crab was driving up the highway (which is literally .25 kms away from our house), and as he started up the hill, the back doors on the truck opened, and all the containers full of crabs fell on the highway!! I guess it was quite a sight to see all of these crabs skittering around lol. Hubby is a truck driver so he heard about it as soon as it happened and tried to convince me to take the 5 minute walk to go get some, but I declined. In the end though I guess the cops stopped trying to stop people from taking them because it was going to be such a waste since there was no way to round them up and get them all back into the crates and wait for a new truck to come along. So guys were going out with bobcats and dumptrucks and just scooping them up! Since hubby does work for a trucking company, they had some people go and load up a dumptruck with them, and they popped them, still alive, into the freezer. So hubby was able to bring one home, and I got to have fresh crab for dinner last night! What a nice treat lol, too bad someone is probably going to lose their job over this little accident. They estimate at least $45,000 worth of crabs were given away for free yesterday.... Woops.


----------



## ducky1502

I am SO jealous of you all feeling your babies move! You also all seem to have some kind of bump..... where is my baby hiding lol?! Oh well :) it will all happen eventually.

Had my fish n chip shop dinner :) yum! Only a mini fish n chips though. I also take all the batter off lol. Strange!

I also won't drink the end of any drink unless I'm desperate. There are cups all over the house with bits still at the bottom lol, winds OH up! I also won't eat the top biscuit from a packet, sometimes I won't even eat the top 2 or 3 if they're an opened pack.


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol!!! Think I might have to show DH all this - he thinks I'm realy strange for not liking the last bit of banana but it has this little black stalk thing in it and it just tastes funny!!!! I don't drink the last bit of my tea either - it always seems to have tea leaves in it even though I use tea bags!!!
Biscuits I'll eat whatever - a biscuits a biscuit to me and yummy! I love the box of broken biscuits that the pound shop in Swindon sold!!!!

I have loads of weird things like I love chocolate but don't particularly like chocolate sponge cake! and I like anything tomato based but don't like actual tomatoes!!!!

I saw yr status about the crabs on Fb sherri and it made me chuckle then! It must have been quite a sight!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha: im the same, i wont eat the top 3 biccies from the pack,i never ever finish a drink (unless it was alcoholic!) cant eat the bottom of a banana, i do loads and loads of wierd things and am abit obsessive with things and dh is always taking the mick out of me!! Although not funny that ds is now like it and has quite bad ocd with everything :cry:


----------



## Sherri81

Okay, this biscuit thing is strange, lol. But I do agree about the banana thing. I always give that little bit to my bulldog.

Okay, now I'm all worried about the crab I had. Someone said you can't eat shellfish while pregnant. Can you? I looked it up on a few different sites and didn't see anything about it being bad. They seem to be low in Mercurey, and the only other thing seems to be little parasites, which would have been removed by it being cooked properly. My dad is pretty proficient with all types of seafood and he was the one who prepped it for me, so I know it wasn't off or anything... now I'm all stressed...

And Charlotte, I added you. I've been scamming through your pics... love them!


----------



## Kerrieann

As long as it was fully cooked sherri its fine, i eat prawns and other shellfish all the time. Have you added me sherri?


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:



> Lol!!! Think I might have to show DH all this - he thinks I'm realy strange for not liking the last bit of banana but it has this little black stalk thing in it and it just tastes funny!!!! I don't drink the last bit of my tea either - it always seems to have tea leaves in it even though I use tea bags!!!
> Biscuits I'll eat whatever - a biscuits a biscuit to me and yummy! I love the box of broken biscuits that the pound shop in Swindon sold!!!!
> 
> I have loads of weird things like .... and I like anything tomato based but don't like actual tomatoes!!!!

Thats ME - from start to finish! Though I love chocolate and chocolate sponge cake. I have gone off chocolate with bits in at the moment which is VERY unlike me - usually (apart from turkish delight Urgh!) anything with chocolate in it is fine with me!

Mizze


----------



## mrsbling

spencerbear said:


> If anyone finds a housework fairy could you send them my way. Ive been at work all morning and no have cleaning to do here but really cant be bothered

Hi Spencerbear :hi:

If you find a spare housework fairy - can you send them over to me when they have finished at your place :)

I am generally OCD with cleaning, but I am now trying to train DH :dohh:


----------



## mrsbling

Well after reading all of your posts about gender scans, I e-mailed babybond to see if they have any weekend appointments............ but they havent got anything until 4th July... so I have booked the Anonoly scan with them for the same day, and they will do the gender scan at the same time :happydance: .

I am still due the NHS scan the week after so not sure if I should still go to this one too? I did with the 12 week scan, but they were 2 days apart so I took my sister to the NHS one as DH cant get there in the week. What do you think?


----------



## WILSMUM

Sherri - cooked shellfish is fine - it just says in my NHS book that you shouldn't eat raw shellfish!!!

Turksih Delight is the food of the devil!!!! Urgh!!!!

I'm really OC with cleaning and stuff to - I have to have everything straight and symetical and balanced as well!!!! I usually try and dust and hoover at least once a week and feel awful if I havent managed it and am forever goin on at DH about how untidy and dusting everything is and he thinks I'm mad as he says he can't see any mess or dust!!! Lol!!! DS kinda takes after me in that way - hes pretty tidy - well apart from his bedroom but he doesn't take after me in his eating habits he's fantastic and will try everything!!! He loves all the game and loves watching DH behead the rabbits!!!! He also loves olives, raw carrot, mushrooms and lots of other healthy things which I think is just strange for a 5 yr old boy esp as he doesn;t like jelly and fizzy drinks!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Im the same, everythings got to be symetrical! And i have to hoover everyday,but my dh will moan if he gets back and its not clean so that helps me be a neat freak too lol!


----------



## spencerbear

mrsbling said:


> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> If anyone finds a housework fairy could you send them my way. Ive been at work all morning and no have cleaning to do here but really cant be bothered
> 
> Hi Spencerbear :hi:
> 
> If you find a spare housework fairy - can you send them over to me when they have finished at your place :)
> 
> I am generally OCD with cleaning, but I am now trying to train DH :dohh:Click to expand...

I wish, there is just me, my 14 yr old son and 2 yr old daughter here. My son only manages a bit of cleaning before he moans he is tired, lol and i thought the young had stamina!!!


----------



## mrsbling

lol - my DH has to vacuum the stairs for me as he things I will stretch too much if I do it? But he cannot see any bits on the carpet (even when I poin them out!) - we have cream carpets on stairs and upstairs, so theres no mistaking little black bits to me lol.

Luckily I have an irobot to do all of the other vacuuming for me :) just need a robot duster, and a robot cook and I will be laughing ;)

OMG if its a boy my house is no longer be like a showhome, but more like student digs with DH and LO making loads of mess and playing games!!!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

omg omg omg omg i just booked my gender scan.................for this sunday at 10.40:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

awwww how exciting kirsty!!!! Me and Nikki have ours on monday :)


----------



## lozzy21

Yawn, just got in from work and im back at 7 in the morning.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hello! I haven't been in here before even though i've been on BnB for the past 2 months. I'm due 17th Dec but my twins will probably come a couple of weeks early! So I have no actual due date but i'm pretty sure I belong here in December Dreamers! :flower:


----------



## xkirstyx

ducky1502 said:


> awwww how exciting kirsty!!!! Me and Nikki have ours on monday :)

:happydance: yay i cant wait to find out what we are all having :baby:


----------



## Sherri81

I tried finding you before kerrianne and I couldn't find you. I couldn't find any of the people who put their names up, and none of the links worked for me. But I bet you I can find you through Charlotte.

So nauseous right now. Isn't morning sickness supposed to be gone now...


----------



## xkirstyx

my morning sickness has came back! not happy!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Hi nut shake :) welcome to december dreamers. I'm sure kerri will add u to the front page tomorrow!


----------



## KellyC75

Welcome Nut_Shake....:flower:


----------



## KellyC75

xkirstyx said:


> omg omg omg omg i just booked my gender scan.................for this sunday at 10.40:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


Yey!....:happydance:

How exciting, you are now next on our thread to be going for a gender scan....:happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Is it monday yet?? lol! 

Yay for scan on sunday kirsty!! :dance:

Sherri - I'm Nikki Galloway, I'll try n find u :)


----------



## Sharai

thanks for the welcome ladies. The thread moves fast will have to catch up.


----------



## cho

Sherri81 said:


> Okay, this biscuit thing is strange, lol. But I do agree about the banana thing. I always give that little bit to my bulldog.
> 
> Okay, now I'm all worried about the crab I had. Someone said you can't eat shellfish while pregnant. Can you? I looked it up on a few different sites and didn't see anything about it being bad. They seem to be low in Mercurey, and the only other thing seems to be little parasites, which would have been removed by it being cooked properly. My dad is pretty proficient with all types of seafood and he was the one who prepped it for me, so I know it wasn't off or anything... now I'm all stressed...
> 
> And Charlotte, I added you. I've been scamming through your pics... love them!

Thanks sherri, how is everyone feeling today, i feel knackered.
Bradley was up all night last night, for no reason but he wanted to come in our bed (not happening)!
we have decided were going to wait at get a buggy last min now as i keep changing my mind and i said i would rather save and get one i want!
Going to order my cot though.
I am getting my moses basket of my friend her baby had reflux so couldnt lie flat so she was only in it for 2 nights as they had to put her in a swingchair at night.
she paid 100 odd for it and im going to give her 30 so that saves me some money, its mamas and papas milllie and boris i think!
I dont know what to do indeciisive whether to take brad to the farm or do that monday? 
Cant believe how close it has come to gender scans i gutted i couldnt get in!
4 weeks today!! boooooooo


----------



## Kerrieann

Yay kirsty how exciting!! Ur next now then! Then ducky and Nikki! :wohoo:

Welcome nut shake!! Our first twins in the group, how exciting :happydance: Will add you to the list hun x


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh i want to come to the farm :haha: Jakes at pre-school untill half 11 so im getting a nice break this morning!


----------



## samantha.xo

Helloooo, I forgot to ask to be changed to due on the 27th :)

How is everyone? :flower:


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> Oh i want to come to the farm :haha: Jakes at pre-school untill half 11 so im getting a nice break this morning!

Haha, No break for me till sept!!!!!
I hate farms they smell lol, not a big animal fan either im a bit scared of them lol. x


----------



## Kerrieann

Haha im abit scared too, i just love taking Jake there coz he loves it so much and our local one has a huge play area too which is more fun! :haha: Jake moves up to 5 afternoons a week in september,i cant wait!! Although im not quite sure what i will do with myself!


----------



## cho

well ur have bubs in dec so ur be occupied lol!


----------



## Kerrieann

Very true so i should just make the most of sept-nov!! Are you going to the farm today then? Im trying to think of what to do this afternoon, might tke a walk over to the splash park!


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> hahah wilsmum thats the same with me!!!!
> I leave bananna ends and cant drink the end of a tea or coffee how weird hmm theres many more too!

OMG I'm exactly the same with my tea and coffee!!! I thought I was the only person who did this ha ha!

how's everyone today? x


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive just seen its going to be 30 degrees on sunday aghhhh!


----------



## Kerrieann

Sorry girls but is anyone watching "this morning" they are talking about a lady that has aborted her baby because her morning sickness was so bad! I just cant believe this and am in shock, she already has a daughter too :-(


----------



## WILSMUM

It won't be 30 degrees up here!!! Another grey day for us and I have goose bumps!!!!

Not watching This Morning but I did vaguely hear something about that somewhere - didn't go into all the finer detaisl of it - really didn't want to know tbh!


----------



## Nessicle

That's horrendous!! Gosh if it's that unbearable see your doctor!! There are loads of women on here who have been ttc for a long time who would give anything for her bad morning sickness! Apparently she was being sick 40 times a day or something - she would have been in hospital and on a drip and on anti sickness drugs if she was that ill! 

The worst thing is she planned the baby......

Boils my blood!! x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Kerrieann said:


> Sorry girls but is anyone watching "this morning" they are talking about a lady that has aborted her baby because her morning sickness was so bad! I just cant believe this and am in shock, she already has a daughter too :-(

:growlmad: That actually makes my blood boil!


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Yay kirsty how exciting!! Ur next now then! Then ducky and Nikki! :wohoo:


Then me!....On Tuesday....:happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

How upsetting, my ms was really bad (obviously it could have been worse) and at times I wondered if I 'could do this anymore' but that doesn't mean I wanted to abort my baby!!!!!!! What a shame.... plus to go on nation TV and talk about it!

No Nikki it's not monday yet lol, I keep wishing it was too! Feels like a saturday to me.... but noooo it's only friday!


----------



## KellyC75

When did you Girls start feeling the first movements of your LO's?....:shrug:


----------



## ducky1502

I haven't felt anything yet kelly, or at least I don't think so.


----------



## peaches31

hello everyone! sorry i havent been on in days but my doctors appt. wasnt the best on tuesday.
they found something called anti-c in my blood. they said that if the baby has a certain type of blood my body will start to attack it like its hurting me! they took my blood to check if the levels went up at all and thank heavens IT DIDNT! so for right now everything is ok. but they will have to check my blood every 4 weeks now and if it starts going up they will start checking my blood and baby every week! they say if it starts causing problems they will have to induce labor and take the baby out as soon as he/she could survive! after i left the doctor tuesday i started crying and didnt stop until the called with my results yesterday! then i was sooo relieved i slept for 12 hours!

anyone else ever hear of this problem? its new to me!


----------



## cho

were going to farm tuesday now kerri and do a picnic, however we went and got a mcdonalds mmmm.
and just finishing it off now with a magnum heheh.
just been to sainsburys go tloads baby bottled stuff, gripe water, infacol, loads of johnsons suff all half price im chuffed!


----------



## cho

peaches what blood group are you, sounds really similar as when ur rhesus neg, however its not as abd as that sounds, glad ur results came back better though :)


----------



## hopefully2

Ah peaches that must have been a tough appointment you poor thing.
Great news on the blood results though, hopefully the news stays good for as long as possible.
I haven't heard of the condition myself but my dd was born early due to complications and is now a little rascal waiting to be a big sister x


----------



## peaches31

i am a+ but somehow this anti-c was added with one of my previous pregnancies. it is very similar to the rh but they dont have a shot for this one. if things get too bad too early the only option is to give baby a blood transfusion through the umbilical cord! i hope it doesnt come to that!


----------



## peaches31

hopefully2 said:


> Ah peaches that must have been a tough appointment you poor thing.
> Great news on the blood results though, hopefully the news stays good for as long as possible.
> I haven't heard of the condition myself but my dd was born early due to complications and is now a little rascal waiting to be a big sister x

i havent found anyone yet that has ever heard of it! my doctor did find a specialist that she now has on call just in case. hes 4 hours away from me but hes the only doctor around that has ever seen this before! i dont know why i have to be sooo unique all the time!? lol


----------



## hopefully2

yeah i'm sure you could do without being unique just this once!
Did you post a seperate thread to see if anyone else has had or heard of it? Hopefully someone will pop up soon xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Oh peaches you poor thing that must have been so scarey for you - glad things are ok for now though - fingers crossed it stays that way for you xXx :hug:

Well for some reason about 5 mins before I finished work I came over really faint and had to just sit down in the middle of the school field!!! When I'm sat down I feel fine and when I'm walking a feel a bit wobbly but OK its just when I stand still I feel like I'm gonna fall down!!!! Gonna try and make myself something to eat now see if that helps cause I've gotta go pick DS up from school in a hr!!


----------



## Pixxie

Im having a lot of dizziness and headaches recently, making up for my lack of morning sickness I suppose. 

Im horrified about that woman on this morning, I didnt see it but Id like to lamp her one :growlmad: xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Mmm have had headaches all this week as well!!!

Well haven;t heard from hosp re the triple bloods i had taken last thurs so do i start to allow myself to relax and start to believe that everything is ok???


----------



## Nessicle

peaches you poor thing that must be very scary to think about! I'm glad the levels haven't gone up and good thing they're monitoring every 4 weeks - everything crossed that's all they wil have to check and that it won't be necessary to check every week :hugs: xxx

Anouska I've had headaches all week too, I've felt faint when I lay on my back so reckon it's time to stop laying on it now boo!! I havent felt dizzy much when standing though just when I stand up too fast. I wonder if you're anaemic?? 

If it continues call the midwife xx


----------



## WILSMUM

I had to take iron tablets towards the end of my preg with DS and I hated it! Horrible things and prob tmi but they turn yr poo black!!!

I'm hoping its just end of the wk tiredness and i could have been a bit dehydrated - think i'm gonna have to take a little bottle of water with me to work from now on!!!


----------



## vetmom

Peaches - so sorry that you're having to deal with all of that. Glad that your results came back positive. 
Welcome Sharai! Glad to see another December 10th'er.
Welcome NutShake! My husband let out an audible sound of disappointment when the ultrasonographer told us there was 1 healthy baby in there. He was really hoping for 2!

It's comforting to know that you guys are experiencing these headaches too. I can't believe that I actually feel worse in the second trimester than I did in the first. People at work have gotten used to seeing me with a heat pack on my shoulders, eating a freezie. I sometimes need a gentle reminder to put them down before I head out to see a client!!
Ducky, I haven't felt any movements yet either, and I'm getting rather impatient. All of my flutter, gurgles and rolling feelings turn out to be gas. Very disappointing!
Going to go for a swim today, see how baby likes that.


----------



## lozzy21

I had a headache for 48 hours solid but its gone now thank god.

When are we supposed to stop lying on our backs? Is at just for long periods of time or not at all?
I suffer with back pain and the only thing that helps is lying on my back with my legs up.


----------



## Mizze

Hi Ladies

Peaches, sorry to hear about this, but happy your results have come back positive. 

Just reading about the ms woman who aborted her baby has made me feel sick. Im glad I didnt see it

I FINALLY have my Nuchal Fold and Downs blood test results back-been waiting since 10am - not a relaxing day. My results came back 1:2049 making me low risk. Given my age risk is 1:177 Im over the moon. My other Trisomoy results for Edwards and Patau Syndromes came back as 1 in over 7000 and 1 in over 23000. They are much rarer though than downs

Im so relieved I really didnt want to have to decide on the amnio test after two involuntary miscarriages. :cloud9::cloud9::happydance:

Shloer all round I think

Mizze xx


----------



## vetmom

Congrats on the good news Mizze!
Lozzy - my doctor told me that there is no set time. Just when you start to feel uncomfortable on your back you know that baby is starting to press on your veins. So, if it's giving you relief, go for it.

Finally got my 12 week scan pic up - there's little baby J! (Coworker nicknamed the baby. She wants me to name it after her - Jessica!) Going to get bump pic up too. Yay for having a Friday off!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Peaches - sounds scary...hoping all goes smoothly for you now and that bubba stops giving mummy scares (altho techincally its not bubbas doin I know) 

WILSMUM - Thats what happens to me on a regular basis, I'm not anemic and BP is spot on...I think its just one of them things. Its not a nice feeling at all, I did it in boots the other day, then at a bus stop in front of loadsa schoolie! :blush: I remember it happening lots with Aimee, esp in Tesco!! 

Lozzy - I often woke up on my back when pg with Aimee, it gave me bad pins and needles but she's just fine :) I try n sleep on my left side now - but keep wakin on my tummy!

Mizze - Aw thats good news! :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

Thanks vet.

I like lying on my back. Its the only time when i can feel my bump properly. I think i can sometimes feel where baby is lying. Its like a hard lump surounded by soft tussue


----------



## Kerrieann

Peaches thats awful but i hope it stays away for as long as possible so baby isnt too early! :hugs:

Charlotte i had mcd's too! But was good for once and had a chicken wrap thing! yum!

Congrats mizze thats brill news!

Lozzy i often find myself on my back and wondered when i should stop, i can feel baby too! Ive only this week had to stop sleeping on my tum as its too uncomfortable now :cry: So finding it hard to sleep as i can only fall asleep that way lol.

Lovely pic vetmom! :flower:


----------



## WILSMUM

congrats Mizze! Fantastic news! I'm going on the no news is good news seeing as its been over a week since my blood test now and still no phone call!!! I'll be relived whenI get that letter int he post with all the stats and risk factors on it then I'll be able to completely relax!


----------



## lozzy21

I cant sleep on my back anyway, my boobs flop to the side:rofl:

Ill just keep lying on my back till its uncomfy. 

Whats silly is on all the US baby programs they have the pregnant women flat on there backs


----------



## WILSMUM

When I was preg with DS a sure way of making him move and kick was by having a bath!!!!!


----------



## cho

Omg i am so peed off,
Ok for like weeks now prob about 3 weeks i have had like extreme discharge sorry tmi, and i dont know if you remember me saying i had greenish like snot discharge, well i have had it a few times since, i just put it down to pregnancy.
Then this last week it hurts when i go sit on the toilet i have this horrible heaviness down below like something is pushing on my bits, and my insides are going to come out.
Now its sortta burning on the inside when i have a wee.
So i plucked up the courage to make a docs app, hate having to hav swabs ect.
Rang them and said its not an emergeny but would need to be seen in next couple of days and she said nothing till 7th july i said i cant wait tat long. I am pregnant and i think i might have a uti or maybe worse.
She was like i will get a call back and i sed well would rather come in so she gave me app for 5 oclock today and i asked if she was female she said no a male and i was like well i dont really want a man i know thats prob bit childish but if i am having an examination i would feel uncomfortable with a male. She then ahd the cheek to say come on charlotte he is a doctor u said u needed to see one, he has seen it all before i was fuming, your suppose to be able to have that choice!
i pissed off, been putting it off for ages so, i have now asked for call back.

When i got of the phone i remembered i had a urine sample done wed so i rang my midwife and asked if anything had showed up and she said that everything was clear no sign of uti or infection so she said that would rule out bv ect.
So now i havent a clue but i am pissed off with feeling so crap about it and its soooo uncomfortable!!!
Sorry about rant !! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh charlotte, sorry your feeling so crappy! :hugs: They should defo give the choice to have a female doctor. Can ur midwife not see you? I hope its just normal, and at least you already know infection is ruled out. I know its not always great but have you googled it? Or been on the nhs website?


----------



## cho

yer i have just been on nhs website but dont know sounds like a uti or bv but obviously if thats ruled out, also that wouldnt explain this heaviness i have, can u remember at the end of preg or just after u had jake having that heaviness its like that now!
x


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah i remeber having it in the last couple of months and for a few weeks after. Does it hurt? Does your hips or pelvis ache with it?


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

Hi ladies

Have been reading through the thread and want to join please x

I'm due 7th Dec with number 2.

I'm due for my anomaly scan at 22 wks 30th July where I will hopefully find out the gender of my baby! YAY!

xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Charlotte, I had swabs up at antenatal, it was a guy and he was more gentle than any woman ever has been - but I didnt care who checked me at that point as was so scared I was m/c. 
It turned out I had bv :blush: My male GP told me to "be more hygienic" I AM clean the cheeky shit!!!! I wouldnt see a male GP myself tbh hun - so its not just you. Can you phone your antenatal ward and see if a midwife there would take a swab? Even the male obs up at hospital are way nicer than any male GP I've seen 
:hugs:


----------



## bubblebubble1

Hi everyone :wave:

Hope you are all ok. How are all the bumps?!?!

Charlotte - sorry to hear you are feeling horrible. Hope it gets sorted soon for you.

I have a question, has anyone had horrible pulled muscles all in their tummy? mines really sore around my belly button. I seem to remember getting it before but i cant be 100%. 

xx


----------



## cho

just spoke to doctor he said sounds like thrush so prescribing caneston but also giving me a swab to do home test to rule out any infction for def, he was really nice act lol x


----------



## Kerrieann

Ah thats okay then, well fingers crossed the swab doesnt show anything x

:hi: OgRe_BaBiEs Welcome to the dreamers, will add you to our list!


----------



## cho

ive been crapping myself seeing the Bv can cause mc ect and load of other problems, were see! thanks girls x


----------



## Mizze

Hi Ladies,

Wilsmum - im sure you are right - I havent had my NHS bloods yet (these were private) and I might not need them (must ask MW about that dont want to waste their time) but after 12 week scan when the mw arranged the bloods appointment for me she said they would ring soon after if it was high risk but that it could be up to 2 weeks for a low risk letter. I think its good news then that you havent heard. It is damm stressful though - I didnt realise how stressed about it I was but I suspect it was the main reason I didnt sleep for the last two nights.

Welcome Ogre Babies (great name!) 

Charlotte, am so glad the male Dr was nice - am sure it will all clear up for you soon.

Mizze xx


----------



## vetmom

Home swab? That sounds like a great compromise. Nice to get an understanding dr. every once and a while. I don't even like my female dr. swabbing away down there. I'm a bit of a prude, so this whole pregnancy thing is a bit of a strain on my comfort zone.


----------



## Nessicle

Congrats Mizze that's great news!! 

And Vetmom gorgeous scan piccie! Look how comfy baby j is!! 

Charlotte that's ridiculous can't believe the receptionist spoke to you like that! Cheeky biotch! Of course you have the right - if you were Muslim or Hindu etc you would be given the choice and 9/10 it would be a female doctor so why should it be any different for you? 

I have some greeny snotty discharge today, was a little itchy yesterday but think that was just from the heat as I haven't had any itchiness or soreness today and just the discharge. I've heard lots of girls describe it on here so not worrying but gonna mention it to the midwife on Tuesday xx


----------



## sammiwry

Me and OH have caved and booked a private gender scan as my tax rebate was better than expected!


----------



## Kerrieann

:wohoo: when is it sammi?


----------



## sammiwry

6th July, I shall tell here, but no where else as we want to tell our families at our BBQ when we get married july 30th


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> 6th July, I shall tell here, but no where else as we want to tell our families at our BBQ when we get married july 30th

Awww - Thats lovely :)

I am gritting my teeth and trying to hold onto the 20 week scan

Also am thinking of getting a baby development scan at about 30 weeks or so - doesnt seem fair we dont get to see them after 20 weeks and if I do that as well as spending on the Nuchal test I dont think I can justify spending on a gender scan when i just have to wait it out till mid August (Oh SUCH a long time!!) 

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

thanks everyone, sammi cant believe u ahve booked one lol dont blame you!!!
They have given me a pessary to use !!!
Brilliant!!!!!! well i just came home did the swab and quickly took it back so hopefully it will get sent of tonight:shrug: x


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> thanks everyone, sammi cant believe u ahve booked one lol dont blame you!!!
> They have given me a pessary to use !!!
> Brilliant!!!!!! well i just came home did the swab and quickly took it back so hopefully it will get sent of tonight:shrug: x

I know I bailed!


----------



## louise1302

my hubby wont let me book one :growlmad: but ive not even had my 12 week scan yet, my hospital are usless


----------



## cho

oh louise u need to chase that hun as i think the reason for the scan can only be done between a certain amoutn of weeks i think, might be wrong hun x


----------



## louise1302

im at the hosp on tues for bloods and stuff so i hope once they realise how far i am then theyll do it there and then (wishful thinking i know) but i can ask

i did have a private dating scan at 10 weeks but it feels like forever ago 

charlotte thsts horrible they wouldnt let you see a female do you not have a practice nurse?

great news mizze


----------



## mrsbling

Yay I moved up a box :happydance:

I am easily please ;)


----------



## lozzy21

Thats one thing i am not looking foward too. Iv never had an internal, i know it wont be that bad but still.


----------



## Kerrieann

Yay cant wait to move up another box too! Its the middle one!! :wohoo: Dh just gave me the loveliest massage all over :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> Yay cant wait to move up another box too! Its the middle one!! :wohoo: Dh just gave me the loveliest massage all over :cloud9::happydance:

You are very lucky - my DH's idea of massage would take all of about 3 seconds before he got bored!! lol


----------



## cho

mines the same however i dont blame him seen as i am qualified and he hasnt prob had one in like 8 months, i can see why he wont lol !


----------



## lozzy21

My OH is under instructions to give me a foot rub tonight


----------



## cho

I am struggling to paint my toe nails and file my feet, so dean kept saying come on i will do it for u, i put of for ages and i stupidly decided to say ys the other day i ahve never seen something so horrific in my life!
may have to resort to that ina few weeks though!


----------



## lozzy21

I realised today that by the end of the next rota at work i will be nearly 20 weeks.

Bloody hell


----------



## ducky1502

Where are all the weeks going?! How am I 16wks already?! Lol. In a month I'll be half way.... Scary!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I kinda love time flyin...but coz I aint ever goin to be pregnant again I want to enjoy every second!


----------



## ducky1502

it is good that its going quickly but its scary too. Maybe it won't be the last time for you nikki, who knows how u and ur OH will feel 5yrs from now when your babies aren't babies anymore.


----------



## Sherri81

Ok I'm on my itouch which is kind of crappy, but I figured I should update. Had another ob appt today. Everything appears to be going well and she is more and more hopeful that I will make it to 32 weeks or beyond. No matter what though she said I can't get to 39-40 weeks. So she said she will be scheduling a csection or induction for November 10-18.

I had a scan. Baby is big and moving tons, although I still don't feel it consistently. She is 95% sure of the sex but told me to hold off painting the nursery just yet. If you are friends with me on facebook DON'T say anything yet. Hubby couldn't come to scan so he doesn't know yet....

It's a GIRL!!!

All there was when it spread it's legs were lines, which she said look to be vaginal lips. No matter what angle she used she never saw any sign of a penis or scrotal sac!!!

So.... since hubby is still out in the bush with his logging truck I went to his pickup and tied pink surveyor tape bows all over it. I've been avoiding his calls and texts all day cuz I want him to figure it out, lol.

My official 20 week scan is on July 15.


----------



## ducky1502

Congrats on the little girl sherri :) you must be over the moon!!!!!!


----------



## cho

omg congrats sherri, let me no how it went with dh, congrats!! x hush hush!


----------



## hopefully2

Oh thats great news, congrats on your little girl xx


----------



## Mizze

Sherri congrats on the girl!

Lozy - dont worry about an internal its nothing really - far less faff than a smear test

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

Congratulations on your *PINK *bump Sherri....:cloud9::happydance:


----------



## louise1302

congratulations on your pink bump sherri

is it bad i have a massive case of ticker envy :lol: mine is starting to speed up but i look at your tickers and think :cry:

doesnt help that my nephew was born last friday and my best friend had her baby on thursday jealous much ?


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze i havent had a smear ether


----------



## ducky1502

My skin is definately more sensitive to the sun now I'm pregnant :( no sitting out for me!


----------



## lozzy21

I am so glad its cloudy, this heat is is making my hands swell.


----------



## Mizze

Hi Lozzy - okay, nothing to compare it with then.

All I can say is that I had several internals and I found them not a problem at all. They are careful of you, put lots of gel on the ultrasound thingy and while its not exactly pleasant I didnt even find it remotely uncomfortable. Hope that reassures you a bit

Mizze x


----------



## sammiwry

Had a rather good day today so far! Got OH to eat some carrots, lettuce, pineapple and coconut!! Not brilliant but at least he's eaten something healthy just need to get him eating more veg and stuff before pebble arrives!


----------



## lozzy21

Im all on my own. OH is off camping with the boys tonight so im bored lol


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo thats not good lozzy! You should of organised a girly night at yours!


----------



## lozzy21

Too much faf on lol. Iv got control of the TV and the laptop! That never happens lol


----------



## sammiwry

Fair enough!!


----------



## lozzy21

Whats every one elses plans for tonight?


----------



## sammiwry

Currently sat watching avatar with OH but finding it boring


----------



## cho

take away!!! im burnt :(


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo not good! I got burnt a few weeks ago sat out in the garden from 9am til 11am eating brekkie!


----------



## lozzy21

I loved Avatar. Way better in 3d


----------



## sammiwry

Its too blue for my liking!


----------



## lozzy21

Lmao.

Alcohol free beks in the fridge, dinner in the oven :D


----------



## Sherri81

Well.... my plans for the day (since it is only 10:30am here!!), work!! So boring. No calls and I've been here for almost 2 hours. Hoping for an early day so I can go home and sleep. Tossed and turned all night until I finally drifted off at about 6:15am, and then of course my alarm went off at 7:15am... So I am exhausted!!

Oh, and what did hubby think of his truck... he was so pissy, lol. Turns out yesterday was his first long day at work, then he had to wash his logging truck when he got back to the office, so all of the bush workers came in and saw his pickup before he did. And now they're all bugging him cuz his logging truck is also sort of pink (its the Barbie truck, lol), and now he has another pink truck! So of course they have all been razzing him. So he's pissy, but in a good way. 

Just curious if anyone gets sharp pains at the front of their stomach? I have been getting sharp pains on the front of my stomach all morning, and didn't know if they were also ligament pains. They are similar to the ones I have gotten on my side, but I've never had them right in front. I've also had some sharpish pains by my cervix, but inside, if you know what I mean. Just wondering... does the baby actually kick your cervix ever? And could this be the reason for the pain? Especially since mine is more tender with the stiches in.

I've felt baby moving today, so I don't think I should be too worried... just curious I guess.


----------



## lozzy21

Sherri iv had all sorts of aches and pains over the last few weeks. I was told its just everything streatching now baby is getting bigger


----------



## louise1302

ive had the sharp pains in my cervix on and off and the sharp pains in my sides, theres meant to be loads of ligaments surrouinding the cervix and if one of them stretches you feel it

im so tired today i think its the heat


----------



## till bob

hi all hope everyones ok havent read all the posts there were to many to read lol i only havent been on for a day and theres loads of posts to get through well iv def popped this week ppl keep sayin i look huge glad iv got a bump tho the weather is 2 warm iv had a headache to and siatica which is a killer x


----------



## cho

well got fish and chips in the end!
But realised i dont like fish along with everything else i hate in preg!
Yoy know i said i lost 9lbs well i put 2 on and was pleased as i was panicing a bit, well i weighed myself this morning and i ahve lost them both again!!!!

Sherri i have had that loads sometimes really throws me! x


----------



## lozzy21

Just had tea, it was lovely but now iv got heartburn :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

Ive got spicy chicken wraps for dinner and dont like them but eating them to save arguements :(


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm seriously craving steak pie...I'm gonna ave to go Tesco coz I'm gettin irritated that we dont have it in!!!


----------



## mrsbling

nikki-lou25 said:


> I'm seriously craving steak pie...I'm gonna ave to go Tesco coz I'm gettin irritated that we dont have it in!!!

lol - for the last 3 weeks I have been cravin breaded mushrooms :winkwink: but none of the local shops had them!!!.....so I drove passed Iceland the other day and thought they would have them, so popped in and got 2 bags!!!!

Just ate the last bag now (not on my own obviously ;) )

....theres nothing worse than having a craving and not being able to get your hands on it - Luckily for you Tesco should have Steak pies in x yum yum x


----------



## sammiwry

I want cinema style popcorn but cant be bothered to drive back to tesco and get some.


Anyone have a dull like pain just below there belly button? I've had it all day and it's annoying me :(


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got carrot cake sat in the fridge, iv been craving it for ages- got some from tesco the other week and it tasted more like cinnamon cake that carrot cake.


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> Iv got carrot cake sat in the fridge, iv been craving it for ages- got some from tesco the other week and it tasted more like cinnamon cake that carrot cake.

I've heard customers saying that! So I don't think its just you!


----------



## spencerbear

I am craving jam and cheese sandwiches :haha::haha: wierd i know!! But was given a salad to eat instead, didnt quite do it, so think i might still have my sandwich lol


----------



## lozzy21

This carrot cake on the other hand is a mouth orgasam


----------



## mrsbling

spencerbear said:


> I am craving jam and cheese sandwiches :haha::haha: wierd i know!! But was given a salad to eat instead, didnt quite do it, so think i might still have my sandwich lol


I havent craved anything that strange yet, but theres plenty of time yet ;)

After everyone has started talking about cake - I now want some chocolate fudge cake.....but we havent got any in, so will have to settle for strawberries and cream!!


----------



## lozzy21

Pickled onions and pickled onion crips have been my craving


----------



## nikki-lou25

Costco carrot cake is HEAvEN!!!!

I'm waitin for MIL to drop Aimee off and then I'm off to Tesco, I'm gonna buy lots of pies LOL!


----------



## nikki-lou25

ooh Lozzy pickled onion monster munch when I was havin Aimee!! I couldnt eat enough!!


----------



## lozzy21

Morrisons carrot cake is winning by far, apart from this little sandwich shop neer work that make the most amazing moist cake. Think i might get some next week.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Do they home make it at the shop nr u? A lot of cafes round here buy it in bulk from Costco! Mmmmm....that reminds me to renew my membership n go stock up on Fairy NonBio etc


----------



## lozzy21

Nop everything is home made. It is the best cake you have ever tasted. They even do a lush fudge cake


----------



## sammiwry

I'm wanting butterscotch tart!!


----------



## mrsbling

.....I have made DH work in the garden today in this heat (I am obviously very mean ;) )

He has emptied the pond, removed tonnes of mud, removed the liner and filled it with some old paving stones and other bricks etc...... well I dont think ponds are too safe with kiddies about, and we didnt like it when we moved in so seems like a good opportunity to get rid of it.

Next weekend he has got to get up all of the old gravel/stones, and I am having another 2 tonnes delivered .....lets hope its not too hot for him :) x I am liking being foreman (or forelady lol).


----------



## lozzy21

Iv been such a pig today. Back to being good tomorrow


----------



## lozzy21

I realy need to remember to stop putting so much gel on when i use my doppler. I put loads on forgeting i know where to find it.


----------



## xkirstyx

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek..................gender scan 2moz morning!!!! im no gonna be able to sleep 2night!!!!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

I can now say that my gender scan is tomorrow :) because its sunday!! Wahooooooo! Good luck tomorrow (or today!) Kirsty.


----------



## cho

xkirstyx said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek..................gender scan 2moz morning!!!! im no gonna be able to sleep 2night!!!!!!!

So jealous!!!!!
cant wait to hear! x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Good luck with ur scan Kirsty

Ducky - 1 more sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep! :dance: :happydance: :dance:


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls! 

Sherri congrats on the little girl!! you must be sooo happy! 

good luck tomorrow with your gender scans too girls! Can't wait to hear what you're all having! Can't believe i have to wait another 6 weeks yet! So unfair!! 

I had some brown tinged jelly type discharge which freaked me out yesterday around lunchtime, none since but then a tiny bit today.

I was wondering if it might be from when me and OH had sex last Saturday, there was some very very light watery tinged discharge straight after but nothing else. Was wondering if it's only just worked it's way down where OH had knocked my cervix? Baby's hb is fine, not felt much flutters the last two days but I've been quite busy so probably not noticed!x


----------



## lozzy21

Midwife on tuesday. Cant belive im nearly 16 weeks


----------



## spencerbear

My face really hurts on one side today :cry: think im getting another ear infection.

Ive got consultant again on tuesday morning. Midwife the week after.


----------



## lozzy21

Dont want to go to work today.


----------



## sammiwry

I want to go shopping but cant be bothered to move :S


----------



## lozzy21

Yer i want to go shopping too but have no money.

Id have made OH pay but he wanted a new england shirt so il make him pay next month instead


----------



## sammiwry

We dont have money either so would be looking, but gets us out the house seeing as we stayed in all day yesterday


----------



## lozzy21

There are so many thing i need to but dont have the money to get them in one go or the space since i need to sort my house out


----------



## sammiwry

We are the same lozzy, we currently live with my parents in my old room so space is tight until we get our house get month but then we need to sort that out before we can start buying baby bits!


----------



## lozzy21

Wev got a 2 bed house so in theory should have loads of room but dont. The spare room is full of clothes and shoes that need sorting and sending to the charity shop. Once thats done and the bed dismantled i can start.


----------



## sammiwry

It amazes me how much stuff we can accumlate though! I was looking through my stuff in my room and I couldn't believe how much I have yet I throw out 2 bags of hoarded stuff at least twice a year!


----------



## lozzy21

And its all crap isent it! nothing you realy need or ware much


----------



## sammiwry

Yea! All of it is crap that I dont need but thought oo I need that


----------



## cho

hey i just bought a new tv, dh has been going on about getting one for ages but he wasnt allowed, but he twisted my arm today, but i did say its his bday pressie and i can have whatever buggy,cot ect i want hahahahaah!!! x


----------



## cho

omg guess what. we have just opened the box for our tv and it was suppose to be a £500 tv and they have given us the wrong one lmao its worth £1100 omg omg hahah


----------



## nikki-lou25

Excellent!!! Their mistake! how fab for you and hubby!


----------



## cho

im chuffed!


----------



## spencerbear

I would be too. I love it when things like that happen.

Remembered to go to Sainsburys yesterday and get my lanisohl and toiletries, that was a good saving. Mind you was also a bit naughty, I got offered a travel system for £100 but really wanted a new pram, so yesterday went a put a deposit on the silver cross freeway. turned out to be the last one they had in stock in the pistachio colourway, so they knocked over £100 off the price, so paid £250 for it. Really happy with that x


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> im chuffed!

I dont think chuffed would be the word I'd be using if that had happened to me!! But mega congrats on that bargin!


----------



## Nessicle

Nessicle said:


> morning girls!
> 
> Sherri congrats on the little girl!! you must be sooo happy!
> 
> good luck tomorrow with your gender scans too girls! Can't wait to hear what you're all having! Can't believe i have to wait another 6 weeks yet! So unfair!!
> 
> *I had some brown tinged jelly type discharge which freaked me out yesterday around lunchtime, none since but then a tiny bit today.
> 
> I was wondering if it might be from when me and OH had sex last Saturday, there was some very very light watery tinged discharge straight after but nothing else. Was wondering if it's only just worked it's way down where OH had knocked my cervix? Baby's hb is fine, not felt much flutters the last two days but I've been quite busy so probably not noticed*!x

anyone any ideas?x


----------



## xkirstyx

its a *GIRL* :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## spencerbear

Sorry Ness, i have no idea


----------



## spencerbear

Congrats kirsty


----------



## cho

congrats wow a lot of girls too xx


----------



## babyrae

i had orignally put i was due December 13th, but the ultrasound tech has now said December 17th =)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ness - I bet its from having sex hun! 

Kirsty - Yay on team pink! :dance: 1 of each - how lovely!!

Babybond have moved my scan from 1pm to 7:30pm because their machine is being serviced. Frustrating but I get a free DVD of the scan out of it so its not all bad! Tomorrow is gonna be loooooooooong


----------



## Mizze

Ness its most likely the sex - Im sure ive had that before several days after sex

Kirsty - lovely news! 

Mizze xx


----------



## mrsbling

Oooh good luck with the scans tomorrow ladies - cant wait to hear what you are having :)

Dh took me to mothercare today to get me some nice maternity clothes ....... He has been spending loads of time playing golf recently (and spending loads on new golf clothes etc), so thought he would treat me :) 

It was also nice to have a good look at all of the pushchairs and furniture too..... I still want the Quinny Buzz though ;)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Congrats on your news Kirsty.

Charlotte - you lucky girl! well done!!

Ness - I've never had that but it's probably from the sex.

Not much to report from me apart from the heating is too much for me - can't sleep and have had a headache every night since last Wednesday.

Good luck for all the scans this week. Will try and get on here more as it has just taken me over an hour to catch up again!!

You love to chat :haha:

:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## xkirstyx

ness sounds like it is from sex i always have a small fresh red bleed after sex i wouldnt worry hunny xxx


----------



## louise1302

ness i think its just from where he knocked your cervix, it sounds like more of s bloody discharge

kirsty how exciting one of each :)

good luck all you ladies having gender scans tomorrow i cant believe ive got to wait another 7 weeks :(

im feeling really crampy today but i think im a little dehydrated because ive only peed once since 2pm, ive been drinking lots but i think ive sweated it all away and i think its maybe that causing the cramps

booking apt on tuesday


----------



## xkirstyx

good luck for ur scans nikki and ducky! cant wait to hear what ur having!!! 

louise iv been having cramps all week on and off! :(


----------



## Kerrieann

Wow congrats sherri and kirsty on the girls!!! :wohoo: Will add ur pink storks :wohoo:


----------



## ducky1502

Aaaaaargh its my scan tomorrow, in like 11hrs! God I've still got to wash my hair tonight and then I've got to be up at 6 to get my sisters to school. Hopefully the adrenaline from the excitement will keep me awake. I am sooooooo convinced its a boy :) congrats kirsty!!! Good luck tomorrow nikki :)


----------



## xkirstyx

my baby girl :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2060868263a12606862429l.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lozzy21

Eeeee congrats girls.


----------



## sammiwry

Good luck tomorrow girls!


----------



## Starmie

Hi all, could I be added to the list? I'm due on the 15th of December. :)


----------



## Mizze

Morning Starmie - welcome aboard! 

Mizze xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

OMG how much is time goin to drag between now and 7:30 tonight when I can see Pipling!?!?! 

I'm only findin out sex for me & hubby - so I'll be team yellow here and with all family...or at least for as long as we can keep it in anyway lol


----------



## Mizze

Good Luck today Nikki and everyone 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Congratulations Kirsty on the pink bump! 

Good luck to the girlies having scans today! how exciting! 

thanks for all your responses to my previous post about the discharge. HAven't had any more so I'll stop worrying - think it just worried me because it's like a week after we'd had sex I just didnt expect it. Put me off sex though lol.....

OH kept me up again all night, he's really irritating me atm, I probs being over sensitive but sometimes his comments are so insensitive! I wanted to go look at some prams at Mothercare and he was absolutely itching to get out of there, we didnt get to have a good luck round, literally spent about 10 mins there :( I just want him to be involved but think I'll just end up getting everything with mum. I've bought nappies, clothes and babywipes and stuff and he's never given me a penny towards stuff. I feel guilty asking cos i earn more than him but not that much more plus he can find money to go play golf every week and go to the driving range! I'm gonna have to start asking him for money I think - feel like it's only me doing anything atm! 

Grr! xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aw Ness :hugs:
Men don't tend to "get it" like we do, my husband is so laid back if it was left to him I'll be shoppin whilst in labour!
I think its only fair that you both chip in for baby, even if he earns less. When I worked FT I earned more than hubby but he always offered to help out with everything...just have a chat with OH in a non confrontational way and see what he says.


----------



## nikki-lou25

`jU


----------



## nikki-lou25

nikki-lou25 said:


> `jU

How DD managed to hammer the keyboard and post I dont know

baby genius :thumbup:

Anyway Ness, Thats Aimees advice :flower: :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Aww bless Aimee ha ha! 

Thanks hun, I'm probably just feeling a bit oversensitive at the moment, I defo need to start asking him for money when I've bought stuff. We're very lucky that we're being bought and given a lot of stuff but it would still be nice not to have to get every single thing off people and actually buy some stuff ourselves! I don't want to nag him especially cos I've been pissed off with him about footy and him being an arse since it started lol xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've been really weepy ness, must be our hormones. Hubby was buggin me yest and I was knackered n too hot, snapped at him and went to bed @ 8. 
He'll deffo have to lend a hand when you need to start buying the big things anyway.


----------



## cho

ahh ness i no how u feel hun!
god this heat is really starting to pee me off now grr
good luck wih scans today girlies xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Glad it's not just me then - thing is since my sickness has gone and I have a tiny bit more energy I don't actually feel pregnant so suppose I forget all the hormones are raging around still! 

I snapped at OH on Saturday night - I'd not seem him all day he'd been off playing golf and he was too tired to even talk to me so I was pissed off that he couldnt even make an effort to speak to me. I'd even text him to say I was worried about that discharge and he'd text back earlier but he never even asked how i was when he got in. Then he had an argument with me about friggin shandy - he said it was non-alcoholic and I said it was cos it still has half a pint in it and he made it in to such a big deal and stomped up to bed. I went and got in the spare room I was sobbing my heart out and he didnt even see how I was - just pee's me off how men can be so insensitive and thoughtless!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Charlotte :hugs: I know I'm glad I'm indoors today out of the heat in an air conditioned office! x


----------



## WILSMUM

morning girls! i'm just off to take my 18+1 wk pic! Still don't look preg! Was at a work party up our allotment on Sunday and one of the women up there even offered me a glass of wine! I was like erm err no thanks I'm pregnant!!!! Can't wait to start looking obviously preg instead of just a bit tubby round the tummy!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh off to go and have a look now! My bump has shrunk a bit - think baby is laid further back!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I just look like I'm gettin fatter - depressing really lol I want my bump!

Aww my midwife just phoned to check all was ok, I left her a text - she's really lovely like that, shes so mumsy lol! I've been asked to be a case study for a student so I wanted to make sure she was ok with that :D


----------



## xkirstyx

good luck with ur scans 2day girls :) xxx


----------



## Nessicle

aww thats lovely Nikki! I text my midwife about my forceful braking in the car when my instructor had to slam on and I got all crampy after and I never heard back from her! Lovely and reassuring for a first time mum.....x


----------



## Kerrieann

Goodluck with scans todays girls! Whar time is ducky's?

Ness sorry ur oh is being really insensitive lately, not fair on you,give him a big kick up the bum!!


----------



## louise1302

good luck with the scans today ladies :)

ness sorry hes being a pain, ive done nothing but snap at my oh for weeks then burst into tears whenever he snaps back-bet hes so sick of me lol

i have a monster headache today, it literally came from nowhere its gotta be the hormones

any of you feel free to add my on fb, i think i have a few of you on there already. my name is louise morgan evans x


----------



## nikki-lou25

I think Duckys was around 10? I may be wrong

Aw no ness, I cant believe she didnt text u back at such a worryin time. I know I am lucky though as Fay takes 'her ladies' under her wing for 9 months. A lady who just loves her job I think!


----------



## sazhuddy13

Afternoon all i cannot believe how warm it is i just cannot cool down. i cannot belive that some of you are already finding out what you are having i have to wait another 4 weeks to find out as i cannot afford to get a private one done.x


----------



## Nessicle

Aw thanks girls :hugs: at least I have support on here!! 

Saz I have to wait 6 weeks til my 21 week scan so you're not alone lol! OH said a private gender scan is a waste of money so I'm not allowed :( 

Aw that's nice Nikki - yeah I find that although my midwife is a nice lady it's not very personalised care and nothing very reassuring for first time mums is given by way of info my first appt was so rushed and my second was fine but she didnt ask me really anything in any detail. x


----------



## sazhuddy13

i have noticed with this pregnancy (3rd) things have really changed when i was pregnant with my daughter and my son i had loads of appointments with the midwife but 10 years down the line it has all changed you now hardly see your midwife which i cannot understand i see my midwife again at 25 weeks then i do not see her again until later on.x


----------



## Kerrieann

I had my 16 week apt with my midwife and now i dont see her untill sept when im 28 weeks!!! Because its my 2nd baby i dont see her so much, i remeber seeing her loads the first time!


----------



## sazhuddy13

Kerrieann said:


> I had my 16 week apt with my midwife and now i dont see her untill sept when im 28 weeks!!! Because its my 2nd baby i dont see her so much, i remeber seeing her loads the first time!

i think it is stupid that after your first one it all changes and they hardly see you. you would think they would see you the same amount of time with each pregnancy as they do say each pregnancy is different and i do agree with that as mine have all been different.x


----------



## Mizze

Ness Im sorry you are having a hard time at the moment. :hugs: My DH who is usually very good took 1 look at my tummy bloat yesterday as I was smoothing my stretch mark cream over my belly and said "you're going to be huge" !!! Cheers mate! They really dont realise do they. Soon set him straight on that one. 

I am waiting for my 20 week scan too for the gender - after shelling out for the extra Nuchal I dont think I can justify another scan just for gender when we will find out (hopefully) at the 20 week one. Its not until the 11 August though! Boooo

Mind you MIL and SIL looked as though Id announced I was birthing the Antichrist when we told them we would find out the sex at that scan. They were DEAD against it - really very funny :)

Um girls, at the 16 week appointment did you make it or did they call you? My MW team has a session in the Dr surgery once a week and im not sure if Im supposed to call them and make an appointment or whether they call me. What do they generally do at the 16 week appointment anyway?

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

it would have been nice to have some reassurance in between finding out your pregnant and having your scan, it's like they don't have time to answer any questions or tell you stuff you might need to know - just give you a load of leaflets and send you packing!


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze said:


> Ness Im sorry you are having a hard time at the moment. :hugs: My DH who is usually very good took 1 look at my tummy bloat yesterday as I was smoothing my stretch mark cream over my belly and said "you're going to be huge" !!! Cheers mate! They really dont realise do they. Soon set him straight on that one.
> 
> I am waiting for my 20 week scan too for the gender - after shelling out for the extra Nuchal I dont think I can justify another scan just for gender when we will find out (hopefully) at the 20 week one. Its not until the 11 August though! Boooo
> 
> Mind you MIL and SIL looked as though Id announced I was birthing the Antichrist when we told them we would find out the sex at that scan. They were DEAD against it - really very funny :)
> 
> Um girls, at the 16 week appointment did you make it or did they call you? My MW team has a session in the Dr surgery once a week and im not sure if Im supposed to call them and make an appointment or whether they call me. What do they generally do at the 16 week appointment anyway?
> 
> Mizze xx

Lol our family was the other way round when Mark said he didnt want to know, he's really come round to the idea now because I'm desperate to know! We're gonna have a 4d scan too for £99 so I suppose he's got a point we may as well wait til that!

Well my mw booked my appt for tomorrow 15+4 at my last appt at 10 weeks. I would give them a call hun. They do the triple blood test to check your risk for downs etc and urine and feel your uterus, baby's hb and blood pressure 

xx


----------



## Mizze

[/QUOTE]Well my mw booked my appt for tomorrow 15+4 at my last appt at 10 weeks. I would give them a call hun. They do the triple blood test to check your risk for downs etc and urine and feel your uterus, baby's hb and blood pressure 

xx[/QUOTE]

I have a seperate appointment for screening bloods on the 15th July - One of the things I was wondering was whether I should do that given we had a private Nuchal and bloods done for Downs at 13 weeks but then I remember seeing notices all over the ante-natal clinic at the hospital about having bloods done between weeks 15-18. Hmm yes I think I will call and book an appointment or 2 weeks tomorrow - its 2 days before the bloods appointment and (especially since I have rubbish veins which means they often have to have several goes before getting a needle in) check whether I need the 15 week bloods done again. 

Mizze


----------



## Nessicle

yeah best to check hun rather than risk missing it :flower: xx


----------



## ducky1502

Well ladies sorry its taken so long to let you know. As I knew all along I'm on team blue :) going to be mummy to a little man! So happy. Everything was perfect and even got to check him out in 3d and got some lovely pics.


----------



## xkirstyx

awww congrats on ur blue bump ducky xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Kerrieann said:


> I had my 16 week apt with my midwife and now i dont see her untill sept when im 28 weeks!!! Because its my 2nd baby i dont see her so much, i remeber seeing her loads the first time!

When i had my 16 wk appointment the mw booked my next 2 appointments in one at 12 wks and one at 24 wks! This is my 2nd preg (well 3rd if you count the very early mc i had last year). I find it really strange how diff health authorities do things differently! Or mayb i'm being seen more as I had an emergnecy c-section with Wil and went 10 days over with him and apparently as he was only just 7lb 1oz thats small for that gestation!


----------



## Mizze

Congrats on Team Blue Ducky!

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Mizze said:


> Ness Im sorry you are having a hard time at the moment. :hugs: My DH who is usually very good took 1 look at my tummy bloat yesterday as I was smoothing my stretch mark cream over my belly and said "you're going to be huge" !!! Cheers mate! They really dont realise do they. Soon set him straight on that one.
> 
> I am waiting for my 20 week scan too for the gender - after shelling out for the extra Nuchal I dont think I can justify another scan just for gender when we will find out (hopefully) at the 20 week one. Its not until the 11 August though! Boooo
> 
> Mind you MIL and SIL looked as though Id announced I was birthing the Antichrist when we told them we would find out the sex at that scan. They were DEAD against it - really very funny :)
> 
> Um girls, at the 16 week appointment did you make it or did they call you? My MW team has a session in the Dr surgery once a week and im not sure if Im supposed to call them and make an appointment or whether they call me. What do they generally do at the 16 week appointment anyway?
> 
> Mizze xx

The mw booked me in for my 16 wk appointment when I saw her for my booking in appointment! at mine she took bloods for for downs triple test as they don;t do the nt scan up here yet and then did usual checks, weight, bp, wee and listened to babies hb! I'd Give them a ring hun just to be on the safe side!


----------



## WILSMUM

congrats on the blue one ducky!!
Its looking pretty much half and half so far!
Only 2 wks until I found out! Can't wait! This time in 2 weeks I'll be picking DS up from school and making my way there!!!!

Well my ex has really p'eed me off this afternoon! He's sent me an email re seeing William - yousee the thing is he lives down in Swindon, Wiltshire which is where we lived also until 2 years ago when we moved up here and at the time basically to passify him really we said we would help in making life easy for him ti see Wil by meeting him half way etc. Well when we suggested it we really didn't realise how tight money would be and we haven't been able to get a car (we have a clapped out v reg van but its pretty much dead and not really up to motorway driving) so haven't been able to help him out. He comes and sees Wil pretty regularly but I've just had an email from him asking me to meet him in manchester with William on 1st Aug when he picks him up for the summer save him driving all the way up here! Quite how he expects me to catch a train at 23 weeks pregnant with a 5 year old and 3 weeks worth of his toys and clothes I have no idea! Aaaarrrrggghhhh! He's really annoyed and upset me! I really do wonder what i ever saw in him - i must have been off my tits or something!

Aaarrggghh! And now I'm late for the school run!!!


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> Well ladies sorry its taken so long to let you know. As I knew all along I'm on team blue :) going to be mummy to a little man! So happy. Everything was perfect and even got to check him out in 3d and got some lovely pics.

Congratulations on your *BLUE* bump....Lovely news....:happydance::baby:

I cant remember from your previous posts, were you expecting them to say boy, or didnt you have any clue?


----------



## KellyC75

Ive missed loads of posts, as I was away at the Weekend....Can someone remind my 'pregnancy brain' who the other lady is having a gender scan today?....:shrug:

Its mine tommorow morning!.......:happydance: My Boys are really excited too!:happydance: (mind you, a day off school may have something to do with that! :haha:)


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> I had my 16 week apt with my midwife and now i dont see her untill sept when im 28 weeks!!! Because its my 2nd baby i dont see her so much, i remeber seeing her loads the first time!

what? thats crap, i see mine 28th next month so every 4 weeks?


----------



## cho

congrats ducky on team blue !!


----------



## KellyC75

I knew that I was suffering in this heat more than ever....Just found this:

_During pregnancy there is an increase in your bodys workload and your heart is pumping extra blood around your body. Its no wonder that many pregnant women seem to have their own in-built central heating system and feel hotter than they used to._


----------



## Nessicle

Congratulations Ducky!! :happydance: bet you're very excited! x


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> I knew that I was suffering in this heat more than ever....Just found this:
> 
> _During pregnancy there is an increase in your bodys workload and your heart is pumping extra blood around your body. Its no wonder that many pregnant women seem to have their own in-built central heating system and feel hotter than they used to._

I can't honestly say I've felt any warmer since becoming pregnant in fact I've been colder than usual for the first 3 months! atm I'm fine not extra hot at all! I'm hoping to start feeling warmer soon lol x


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm like you ness - was permanently freezing for the first 3 months and now I'm just finding the weather nice and pleseant - until the sun hides behind a cold then I'm cold again!!!!!

Nikki's the other gender scan today but she's not gonna tell us what it is!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

I don't know about you Anouska but I get really annoyed when people say "but you're supposed to be warmer when you're pregannt" like I'm faking my pregnancy cos I'm cold lol

I've got a really itchy belly today and felt like lots of itchy bubbly sensations all over my tummy (feel different to the flutters I've been having) any ideas what it might be? Skin stretching or something? x


----------



## WILSMUM

I just get nice and comfy and then DH comes home from works and opens all the doors and windows!!!!!

prob the skin streching i'd say ness - i had one itchy patch on my belly over the wkend but think it was either to do with the heat or an insect bite - its gone now!!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Its me having a gender scan this eve KellyC ;) lol


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> prob the skin streching i'd say ness - i had one itchy patch on my belly over the wkend but think it was either to do with the heat or an insect bite - its gone now!!!!

yeah I thought so too - it's defo a different feeling to the flutters it's higher up and like little fizzy pop bubbles all over my belly that itch! I put loads of cream on but gonna have to put more on I think!


----------



## Kerrieann

Yay congrats ducky!! :wohoo: Think we have all been right on our instincts so far!! x


----------



## Nessicle

I want to know too!!!! I'm sooo gutted! :(


----------



## Sherri81

Come on Nikki, you can tell us what your having. We promise not to say a word to anyone! Please.....

Way to go onteam blue Ducky! I love how matter of fact you are about it.

Seeing my GP this afternoon. I have appts with both my drs every 2 weeks so it seems I'm constantly seeing someone. 

As for guys getting into the buying of things... yeah it pretty much never happens. I can't even get my hubby to look at a pic onthe Internet. I mean, how hard is that!?! We took a walk around walmart the other day and I was cooing over the tiny socks and he just walked away! And as for the nursery... God knows when he thought it was gonna get set up! His family is coming to visit in September and I said his mom can't stay in her normal room as that will be turned into the nursery, and he's all like, not by September it won't! Seriously? When the hell are we gonna paint it and set it up? The day before my induction in early November? My dads the same way, but I think he says stuff cuz he's still scared for me. The other day he told me not to buy anything til I'm ready to deliver, after all, apparently you canbuy everything you need in 24 hours!

Maybe if you DON'T live in Quesnel you can buy everything in 24 hours, but since you have to order the cribs, dresser, strollers etc, ummm no, everything can't be bought in 24 hours!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I cant coz people I know use this site too - There are about 6 people I know from one place or another. 
My best friends just phoned to ask what I'm having as she thought my scan was 1pm - I told her we're not telling anyone, she wasnt pleased coz SHE wants to go baby shoppin.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Sherri at least they're keeping a close eye on you that's a good thing :flower: 

Oooh I think boy Nikki! Will be fun to see at the end though as you'll be techincally team yellow on here! 

I want OH to come to the mw appt tomorrow in case we get to hear the hb on a better doppler you think he'll be allowed in?x


----------



## louise1302

oh no pm us al nikki we wont tell promise :) lol 

ducky congrats on team blue...does that make it pretty even for boys and girls in dec now? ill have my 20 week scan in 6 weeks ish i cant wait to find out although im going to guess boy, simply because ive already got 4 of them :lol:

ness its probaby just stretching skin does it feel a bit crawly? 

sherri i hope oh gets himself into gear and you get your nursery in time


----------



## nikki-lou25

I think boy too Ness...i'll be shocked if girl!!


----------



## louise1302

yeah ness theyll let hubby come in to your appt mine used to love hearing the hb x


----------



## Nessicle

ah cool thanks Louise! 

yeah that's what it feels like like a crawly sensation! x


----------



## spencerbear

nikki - im going with boy

Im on team yellow but still totally convinced its going to be a girl, guess ill find out in december lol


----------



## spencerbear

Oh and forgot to say congrats Ducky x


----------



## WILSMUM

dh came with me to my 16 wk appointment, that'll prob be the only mw appointment he'll make though - he just happened to have the day off for a drs appointment himself - coincedence! He'll be at all my hosp scans and cons appointments though!

Yeah nikki pm us and let us know!! We won't tell a soul!


----------



## SEA34

Hi all, first time posting on this thread.

Congrats to all who had scans this week, is there anyone else not finding out the gender, my scan's not till 12th Aug but I'm not sure if I want to know.


----------



## Kerrieann

:hi: sea34 when ru due? Do you want me to add ur date to our dreamers list? I didnt find out with my first and it was such a lovely supprise at the birth! But found out this time only because of we would have wanted to move if it was a girlie!


----------



## KellyC75

nikki-lou25 said:


> Its me having a gender scan this eve KellyC ;) lol


Ohh, how exciting....:happydance: Wishing you the very best of luck, will be thinking of you....:flower:

I cant wait for tommorow to come around! :winkwink:


----------



## SEA34

Thanks Kerrieann, I'm due on the 30th. 

Also what happens at the 16 wk appointment will they listen to the heartbeat as I haven't heard it yet just seen it?


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah i heard mine then and had blood pressure done, they might do ur bloods but i had them done at booking apt.


----------



## WILSMUM

at my 16 wk appointment she did weight, wee, blood pressure, took the downs screening bloods and listened to babies heartbeat. Also booked me in for my next 2 appointments!!!


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> I knew that I was suffering in this heat more than ever....Just found this:
> 
> _During pregnancy there is an increase in your bodys workload and your heart is pumping extra blood around your body. Its no wonder that many pregnant women seem to have their own in-built central heating system and feel hotter than they used to._

I wish I was! I keep getting weird looks walking round in my hoody as I feel cold :(


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrie was it you who was selling a bugaboo?


----------



## Kerrieann

No ive bought a bugaboo, im selling an icandy apple x


----------



## sammiwry

Oo my mistake, I'm sure I've seen someone on Dec dreamers selling one.. Hmm...


----------



## louise1302

im so bloody hot tonight its unreal. i have all the doors and windows open and a fan on me and im still sweating


----------



## lozzy21

Im shatterd tonight. Had a 9-6 shift at work and then OH made me go shopping.

Midwife tomorrow


----------



## Kerrieann

Lozzy make him do it next time!!!

Im soooo hot too, just had a cold shower but hasnt helped its just made my headache worse :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

I've taken to sleeping with the duvet cover without my duvet as its so hot at night, yet this time last year I'd sleep with my double duvet, a single for me me and my blanket :S


----------



## mrsbling

Congrats on the Scan Ducky - I bet you are delighted :)

I am off to get a cream cake, with extra strawberries and cream on the side Yum yum ;)


----------



## Sherri81

So did anyone notice we're neck and neck on genders right now? 3 boys, 3 girls.... There is one person who could break this tie... Lol.


----------



## louise1302

mmmm hungry nowm its jam on toast oclock :lol:


----------



## till bob

congrats ducky bet ur really chuffed feel like iv got loads of catchin up to do hope everyones ok and the heat isnt too much well im havin a rite stress lookin for maternity clothes there just doesnt seem to be anythin i like x


----------



## xkirstyx

Sherri81 said:


> So did anyone notice we're neck and neck on genders right now? 3 boys, 3 girls.... There is one person who could break this tie... Lol.

omg thats mad! come on nikki u gotta tell!!!!!!!!!! :baby:


----------



## lozzy21

Kerri he came aswell. TBH i wouldent trust him doing the shopping with out a very detailed list first.

Has any one heard from Nikki? Shes said shes on her way home on facebook but isent telling


----------



## till bob

has anyone heard off nicky was her scan today xx


----------



## till bob

lozzy21 said:


> Kerri he came aswell. TBH i wouldent trust him doing the shopping with out a very detailed list first.
> 
> Has any one heard from Nikki? Shes said shes on her way home on facebook but isent telling

yeh i just saw that from her abit cheeky isnt it lol us all waitin :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

She better hurry up, i need to know lol


----------



## sammiwry

haha the suspense is hanging!!

who else has gender scans coming up?? I've got mine a week tomorrow, which is just realised is 4 weeks and 1 day after my 12 week scan and excatly 4 weeks before my 20 week so cant wait to see the difference!!


----------



## lozzy21

Not me lol


----------



## till bob

sammi have u caved!!!! xx


----------



## sammiwry

till bob said:


> sammi have u caved!!!! xx

yes!! my tax rebate came in better than expected and it was either a scan or clothes and i went with scan as i want to see pebble!!
:sad1:


----------



## lozzy21

I am being a complete pig tonight. Got 2 slices of cheesecake from adsa tonight and im eating them both


----------



## till bob

sammiwry said:


> till bob said:
> 
> 
> sammi have u caved!!!! xx
> 
> yes!! my tax rebate came in better than expected and it was either a scan or clothes and i went with scan as i want to see pebble!!
> :sad1:Click to expand...

haha wat u like well im not so desperate at the min i go through stages wen im desperate to know then i think just wait till 20 weeks i think wat put me off was that they cudnt get me in for 3 weeks anyway so may aswell wait xx


----------



## sammiwry

I know, I'm a failure! But Warren looked and saw the scan for next tuesday when I'll be 16 week 4 days, could have booked one for Friday but it would of been tight for him making it!!


----------



## ducky1502

Thank you everyone for your congrats ladies :) can't believe how amazing he looked in the scan, especially my 3d preview. Today has been such an emotional rollercoaster, I ended up crying bout half an hour ago. I guess its all kind of sinking in now and I'm starting to wonder all the usual thing like 'are we ready?' 'Can we afford it?' 'Will I be a good mum?' 'What if my OH goes off me? 'What if my baby hates me?!?!' I know I'm being silly, think I'm overtired.


----------



## till bob

ah ducky think we all feel like that at sum point like u say its because ur tired and because uve had an emotional day i remember it wen i was caryin tilly wed found out she was a girl went shoppin for pink then went and told everyone so we was on cloudy 9 then wen we got home i remember thinkin oh my god we r havin a baby lol xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Congrats Ducky. What you're feeling is normal and being tired will make you feel weepy too. You'll be a fantastic mum and it'll all be fine.

I've been looking at prams today - I'm wondering if it's too early to be buying such a big item?? Looking at the Graco Symbio. It's in babies-r-us but then I found it £100 cheaper online. Would you buy it online? I'm worried in case anything goes wrong with it and buying online makes it difficult to take back . . .

OMG how hot is it!!


----------



## ducky1502

Thank you. Guess its easy to get caught up in the pregnancy and looking at baby stuff and then all of a sudden it will hit me that I'm going to be in charge of a persons life!! Plus I hope no one is disappointed that I didn't start a proper career before having kids, but I'm still young and I have all the time in the world to study anything I want and will only be 26/27 when baby is in school!


----------



## Nicki-M

Hi ladies...sorry haven't been on forever have been busy with work and getting busy emptying the spare room (soon to be the nursery).
I thought I would just let you all know that I had a private gender scan on Thursday and IT"S A BOY!!!!! Whoop!!!!Whoop!!!!! I can't wait now to get shopping etc.
Hope you are all well....and coping well in the heat...dreading the next few months if it is gonna be this hot!
I'll try and stay in touch, speak soon.


----------



## KellyC75

Nicki-M said:


> I thought I would just let you all know that I had a private gender scan on Thursday and IT"S A BOY!!!!! Whoop!!!!Whoop!!!!! I can't wait now to get shopping etc.
> .


Congratulations Nicki on your *BLUE *bump.....:happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

mornin ladies,

I didnt get home til late after scan as they were running late, then they forgot to record baby so she had to start the scan all over again :dohh: 
At least I got to see bubs for a long time. Legs were crossed but we got a flash long enough to determine which team I'm on. :jump:


----------



## KellyC75

I make that 

4 - 3 to Team Blue 

*Its my gender scan this morning* :happydance: hardly slept last nite (although the heat was awfull too) Thankfully its raining today :happydance: NEVER thought i'd be happy to see rain & clouds! :dohh:

Will update you all later on which team im on!....:winkwink::baby:


----------



## KellyC75

nikki-lou25 said:


> mornin ladies,
> 
> I didnt get home til late after scan as they were running late, then they forgot to record baby so she had to start the scan all over again :dohh:
> At least I got to see bubs for a long time. Legs were crossed but we got a flash long enough to determine which team I'm on. :jump:

Thats great news, so you got to see bubba for even longer...:thumbup::baby:

I wonder if your making our score 4-4 or 5-3?.....:winkwink:


----------



## lozzy21

Which is Nikki?


----------



## lozzy21

Come on and tell us woman, im supposed to be getting ready to go see the midwife!


----------



## nikki-lou25

lol I cant because people I know from other forums and IRL use this forum too, so if I posted gender then chances are they'd see...

...also, after just looking at the pic I'm wondering if I'm actually on the right team. 2nd opinion needed at 20wks I think as pipling had legs crossed and we only got a quick flash, the pic I ave isn't the best and the tech seemed dopey!


----------



## Nessicle

Don't worry ducky I've been feeling the same lately, panicking about money and how we'll cope and if I'll be a good mum - hell in my dreams lately I've felt a complete failure cos my nipples weren't big enough to feed the baby lol reality has started to sink in for me too and wondering how I'll manage to look after this child for the rest of my life lol as lets face it mum's always worry about their kids even when they've left home :haha: 

Oooh good luck today Kelly - I can't believe the jealousy creeping up in me :haha: 5 weeks and 4 days til my 21 week scan! If they'd bloody been able to get me an appointment for 20 weeks I'd have only been waiting 4 weeks and 4 days but an extra week is torture lol! 

xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats on ur blue bump nikki!!

Glad your scan went well nikki-lou and hope you get it confirmed at 20 week sacn!

Good luck today kelly :flower:


----------



## Kerrieann

Woo-hoo my ticker has moved up a box, half way through the ticker! :wohoo;


----------



## Nessicle

woo hoo congrats kerrie!! 

I'm really peeved today, last night I was talking to mum about how I was fed up about my coeliac disease - as you saw my post the other day it's very difficult when all you want is pizza, bread and pasta and you can't eat it. Apparently that translates as me "not enjoying my pregnancy"...? WTF? I'm pissed off that if I feel down in general or fed up about my coeliac my family seem to think I'm being negative and down about being pregnant and my baby it's so annoying! 

She said "I hope you start enjoying your pregnancy soon" and that "everything about it has been marred because of my coeliac disease" etc. No it hasn't - how can it marr the little life growing in my belly or the tiny pats I've been feeling and the flutters and the heartbeat I listen to every day? Just because I'm frustrated about never being able to find anything I want to eat doesnt mean it's marring my pregnancy! Grrrr!!! 

I seriously need to stop telling family anything because they don't half come out with some stupid stuff!! x


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> Don't worry ducky I've been feeling the same lately, panicking about money and how we'll cope and if I'll be a good mum - hell in my dreams lately I've felt a complete failure cos my nipples weren't big enough to feed the baby lol reality has started to sink in for me too and wondering how I'll manage to look after this child for the rest of my life lol as lets face it mum's always worry about their kids even when they've left home :haha:
> 
> Oooh good luck today Kelly - I can't believe the jealousy creeping up in me :haha: 5 weeks and 4 days til my 21 week scan! If they'd bloody been able to get me an appointment for 20 weeks I'd have only been waiting 4 weeks and 4 days but an extra week is torture lol!
> 
> xx

I find not thinking to far ahead helps and to take things one day at a time!Things always seem worse than the reality if you over think them!!! Babies are hard work, you get into a routine and then baby shifts the goal posts again!!! but it does get easier I promise!! If I can do it anyone can!!!! And you have to promise girls if anyoen feels like they can't cope or anything to talk to their partner or mw or hv or us here - it doesn't mean yr a bad mother! I suffered with post natal depression with DS but couldn't admit it at the time cause I felt like if I did then I was a failure - I became an expert at putting up a front and a brave face when in reality I was miserable and really wasn't coping at all - my ex didn't notice anything was different and he didn't find out how hard I found it all until after we split up! I always swore I would never put myself through that again and wouldn't have anymore children!!!! My DH knows everything I went through with Wil and knows how terrified I am now but hes great and really supportive and I know that he will be there for me and bubs 100%, he's even going to be doing all the night feeds!!!! And he's forever making me promise to talk to thim and tell him how I'm feeling etc! We'll have been together for 3 years in October and he knows me better now than my ex ever did and we were together for over 10 years!!!

Now I have no idea what the point of this post was - feels like I've just really rambled on!!! Baby brain is really starting to kick in for me!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

I suffered with depression last year Anouska (goodness knows what it's like with a little demanding baby too!) and the community carers and midwives have it in my notes so think they'll keep an eye on me plus I'm confident I'll be able to recognise it the next time round should it happen again and will defo speak to the MW or health visitor etc if I felt I wasnt coping too well x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aaahh Kerrie that's great!! I feel like time is dragging for me now.

I feel a bit let down as our 12 week scan was combined with the CVS and beanie had back to the screen. The consultant wasn't interested in getting a good picture and to be honest neither was I at the time I just wanted the test over and done wth. Now I'm wonderng whether to have a private scan but I already know the gender from the CVs results. I listen to beanie hb everyday so I know she's alright. Maybe I should save the £80 to put towards baby clothes etc.


----------



## KellyC75

Im back & very excited to announce that

*Its a Girl.....*

It was wonderfull, she was yawning lots! We had a lovely sneak preview of 4D & that was so amazing :cloud9:


----------



## Nessicle

wow kelly fantastic! ooh the girl vs boy is neck and neck isnt it?! 

I'm going for a 4d at 28 weeks OH said we should save our money for that ugh lol


----------



## sazhuddy13

KellyC75 said:


> Im back & very excited to announce that
> 
> *Its a Girl.....*
> 
> It was wonderfull, she was yawning lots! We had a lovely sneak preview of 4D & that was so amazing :cloud9:

congratulations kelly. i cannot wait to find out i am waiting till my 20 week scan. by the looks of it you are due the same day as me 12th december.x


----------



## sazhuddy13

just had a look at a private gender scan and it is £50 and the nearest one to me is lincoln i do not know what to do now wait till 20 weeks or see when they can get me in? oh what to do this is because some of you are finding out and i really want to know what i am having.x


----------



## Mizze

Saz its awful waiting isnt it - I CANT justify it sadly. However im desperate to know! Im so impatient. My 20 week scan isnt until 11th August! Booooo

Congratulations to Kelly for joining team pink! - Neck and Neck it is then

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

yay kelly, welcome to team pink! :D


----------



## sazhuddy13

i hate waiting think i might need to talk nicely to hubby lol.


----------



## vicky84

Mine is the day before :D I am also unable to justify paying money before then, if they cant see at 20 week then and only then ill consider paying. I would like to know before that but at least by 20 weeks everythings clearer! 
A girl off another site had a gender scan at 16 , went and bought all her stuff for a little girl, at her 20 week scan "She" blatently had boy parts lol! OOPS ! When she questioned the company they said although the advertise from 16 weeks they advise you to wait til at least 19/20 if not a bit further



Mizze said:


> Saz its awful waiting isnt it - I CANT justify it sadly. However im desperate to know! Im so impatient. My 20 week scan isnt until 11th August! Booooo
> 
> Congratulations to Kelly for joining team pink! - Neck and Neck it is then
> 
> Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Yay Kelly Congrats on the pink bump!!!!

So whos next for their scan? who's gonna break the deadlock?


----------



## Mizze

vicky84 said:


> Mine is the day before :D I am also unable to justify paying money before then, if they cant see at 20 week then and only then ill consider paying. I would like to know before that but at least by 20 weeks everythings clearer!
> A girl off another site had a gender scan at 16 , went and bought all her stuff for a little girl, at her 20 week scan "She" blatently had boy parts lol! OOPS ! When she questioned the company they said although the advertise from 16 weeks they advise you to wait til at least 19/20 if not a bit further


Ooops Vicky! I think that is an advantage of the 20 week one but I want it to be 20 weeks *NOW*!! (tantrums when you are 37 are so attractive dont you think!)

Also I have bump envy - I stood next to a woman when getting lunch and she had a great bump and I just wanted to shout "me too, im pregnant too" :blush:

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Awwww congrats kelly :) its amazing how nature creates a fairly even amount of boys and girls! Feeling rubbish today, I went back to bed once I got up and didn't get up again until half12 and now I feel even worse. Plus I haven't eaten properly, just cereal and snacks. I'm tempted to go back to bed lol, least I can't feel rubbish if I'm asleep.


----------



## Nessicle

lol Mizze I feel like that too if I pass a heavily pregnant woman I stick my belly out further :haha:

Ducky sorry you're feeling so rubbish chick! Keep drinking plenty and try to have some toast or something xx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

i am :pink:
:)
xx


----------



## Mizze

Another for team pink -congratulations Eabha'sMum (lovely name)

Ducky - go back to bed hon but as Ness says keep your fluids up

Mizze x


----------



## mummyclo

Only two weeks, until i know what team i am on!!
YEY
:happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

yr 20 wk scan must be the day after mine then mummyclo!
The time was going really quickly but it seems to have slowed right down now!!!! I'm sooo impatient!!!


----------



## mummyclo

I know!! The first 12 weeks went so quick, now i feel like i have been waiting for my 20 week scan for YEARS!!
:rofl:


----------



## Kerrieann

Congratson team pink kellyc75 and eabha's mum!! :wohoo:


----------



## cho

Hi girls how is everyone?
Sorry, havent been on much last couple of days beeen feeling really hot, and dizzy ect with this horid weather and been very busy!
I gave my mw a text couple of days ago as i am starting to panic a litle as i am stil loosing weight:(
I have lost about 12 lbs now.
Have not heard anything back yet, dh is going to give her a call check its ok.
I am eating normal and have never had any sickness its weird!
congrats on everyone ones scans seems to be going so quick! x


----------



## Kerrieann

Hope everythings ok charlotte but if it makes you feel better my sister has just had her baby and has comeout of the pregnancy lighter then when she started!! How she done that is a mystery but they were never worried as baby was growing as he should and her bump always measured spot on! Think she ended up 15lb's lighter then pre-preg weight! Just lucky i guess. I wouldnt worry too much, you have a bump and can see it growing and know ur eating as you should xx :flower:


----------



## cho

yes i am sure everythings ok but i just dont get it, i had put on loads with brad by now, and i am eating loads still! sure all ok tho! x


----------



## louise1302

i ended up lighter and the end of my pregnancy with archie than i started, when you get pregnant your metabolism changes and for some people it speeds up so if you eat what you normally would to maintain your weight youll lose it if that makes sense

congrats on al your gender scans girls x

i finally got an appt for a 12 week scan on 12th july when im 16+3 lol shall i be cheeky and ask the gender?


----------



## Kerrieann

Same here i had put on just over a stone by now with Jake and no where near that this time. I think ur just more aware of weight gain the 2nd time around and know whats gunna make you gain loads of weight, im being careful as put on nearly 4 stone with Jake and am not letting that happen again!! Took too long to lost it!


----------



## Kerrieann

Defo ask for the gender!!! Cant believe its taken them so long to give u ur scan!


----------



## WILSMUM

Thats when I've got my 20 wk scan louise!!! Lol!!
I would if I was you! Def worth the ask thats for sure!!

Well I was just sat here think Ooo my left boob isn;t half itchy and when I checked low and behold my left bra cup is full of biscuit crumbs so no wonder it was itchy!!! Lol!"!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

:rofl: I always find itchy bits in my bra lol, and its normally biscuits or cake :haha:


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> Thats when I've got my 20 wk scan louise!!! Lol!!
> I would if I was you! Def worth the ask thats for sure!!
> 
> Well I was just sat here think Ooo my left boob isn;t half itchy and when I checked low and behold my left bra cup is full of biscuit crumbs so no wonder it was itchy!!! Lol!"!!!

:rofl:

mizze


----------



## lozzy21

What a bloody faf on iv had today. Some of you might have seen on facebook that OH was supposed to come with me to the midwife with me this morning. Well he stayed up till 2 am so was too tired to get his lazy arse out of bed.

So i get there to be told my midwife is at the other sure start centre in the town. So i had to get the bus into town, the weather was horrible, it was hot and sticky and trying to rain. So i get there 30 mins late so she had to rush my appintment a bit so it dident have too much of an impact on her other apointments. Wasent her falut, she was on holiday when i booked it, the person who did it hadent looked where she was on what day.

The lab have lost my blood results so iv got to have them done again, she tryed but i dont like giving my blood up.


On the plus side shes going to get the forms i need for my homebirth at my next appointment.


----------



## louise1302

oh what a crappy day :( 

i get the crumbs thing too :haha:


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls,

Just picked up the bargain of the day and my first baby purchase!!
Its the angelcare baby monitor (it senses movement aswell as noise so good protection against cot death).
I've seen them here in Ireland as dear as 120 but tesco were selling them off today for 44. Couldn't believe my luck!!


----------



## rachymummy

Hi all,

Im 15 weeks pregnant at present and im due 19th December and cant wait!

Congratulations to all of you xxx


----------



## lozzy21

That was well lucky, im getting an angelcare


----------



## Kerrieann

Hopefully, what a bargain!!

Welcome to the dreamers rachymummy! Will add you to our list! Will you be finding out the sex of ur baby or are team yellow?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Congrats to the new Team Pinks!!

welcome rachmummy!!

Not so hot today thankfully but had a terrible headache all day :cry:

I too get the crumbs in my bra :dohh:

:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## till bob

congratulations kelly on team pink and nikki cant believe ur not tellin xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive had a horrible headache for 5 days now but its more like a migraine today :cry: have one of those cold gel patches on my head and it feels soooo nice and finally cant actually feel the pain now, hope it lasts when i take it off!!


----------



## M2B Antony

Hello everyone

I'm 18 weeks and due on the 4th December and sooooo excited. I've only just joined B&B today and this is one of my first posts..........YAY!

Good Luck to you all.

xx


----------



## KellyC75

sazhuddy13 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Im back & very excited to announce that
> 
> *Its a Girl.....*
> 
> It was wonderfull, she was yawning lots! We had a lovely sneak preview of 4D & that was so amazing :cloud9:
> 
> congratulations kelly. i cannot wait to find out i am waiting till my 20 week scan. by the looks of it you are due the same day as me 12th december.xClick to expand...


I am due on 13th December, but as im having a C.Section, little one will be born on 6th December....:baby:


----------



## Kerrieann

Welcome M2B Antony! Ill add you toour dreamers list :happydance:


----------



## Eabha'sMum

hopefully2 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Just picked up the bargain of the day and my first baby purchase!!
> Its the angelcare baby monitor (it senses movement aswell as noise so good protection against cot death).
> I've seen them here in Ireland as dear as 120 but tesco were selling them off today for 44. Couldn't believe my luck!!

guess i shall be going to tesco after dinner :) xx


----------



## Mizze

Hello Rachymummy and M2B Anthony - welcome to the dreamers! :)

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

Welcome to the new members....:flower:


----------



## lozzy21

Shatterd tonight and my mams dumped my brother on me, not impressed


----------



## sammiwry

Welcome to the new members!


----------



## mrsbling

M2B Antony said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm 18 weeks and due on the 4th December and sooooo excited. I've only just joined B&B today and this is one of my first posts..........YAY!
> 
> Good Luck to you all.
> 
> xx

Congratulations and welcome aboard :flower: x


----------



## till bob

welcome to the new members xxx


----------



## hopefully2

Hi and welcome to all the new members :happydance:

Yeah can't believe my luck on that bargain, just sent hubby down for a second one for someone else we know is pregnant :blush:

Those headaches are killer kerrie hope it lifts soon x


----------



## lozzy21

With you lot finding out, im tempted to find out now


----------



## Mincholada

hi girls!

haven't written anything in a while, but at least try to keep up with the reading ;)

congrats to all of you having joined a bump team so far and welcome to the new ones!!!

i had my blood work done today. they took 5 (!!!) tubes... geez. what's all this for??? i kinda had a pregnancy brain moment and forgot to ask. also forgot to get an appointment for my 20 week scan... just gave my arm, left my blood and out i was... lol. oh yeah and also left my first installment payment of $740,- after the $200,- two weeks ago. now just another 4 payments of $740,- and another $130,- per scan and this whole medical thing is paid for... don't know how to feel about that!!! would rather have that money to spend on baby stuff or as a down payment for a 4-door car, but life is not a wishing game, so i'll just have to suck it up! ;)

only 4 more days until i have my gender scan on saturday!!! i started taking bets on facebook and the german equivalent of facebook and somehow all my friends so far believe i'm having a boy! i have mixed feelings about that and i hate it! in the beginning i absolutely didn't care what i would have and deep down i know i still don't, but FOB recently started referring to LO as HIM instead of IT or baby and i thought that was kinda mean and it made me mad. so i somehow wish it'll be a girl, so that he would've been wrong! i know that's completely foolish, but due to everything that happened in the last couple of weeks, i have some major resentment towards him. 

by the way, anyone still without bump??? i have still none visable when standing, but yesterday morning when still in bed, i took a shot from my belly when lying down and there it was.... a tiiiiiiiny, but visable bump and it's formed in a way where it could've not been mistaken for fat :) it needs to hurry up popping out because people are starting to get on my nerves with their questions why i'm not showing and if i'm sure i'm really pregnant.... tzzzzzzz!!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

lozzy u must find out!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

But i dont want to, i dident want to untill tonight lol

I might find out but not tell anyone


----------



## billylid

Hiya all, Ive got my 20 week scan on the 12th of July as well. Only a couple of weeks to wait hehe


----------



## Sherri81

So I don't think my bladder infection is gone. I felt better for a couple of days initially but ever since yesterday I've been having the same symptoms. They only gave me 5 days worth of meds and I didn't think that was enough. Which now means they've made this bacterium resistant to this particular antibiotic. Way to go fresh out of med school dr! I told her it should have been a 7-10 day prescription. And we're coming up to Canada day here, so I'm not sure when the long weekend starts...


----------



## calliebaby

My scan is the 22nd of July..just a little more than 3 weeks away!!!! I hope baby cooperates and lets us see!!!!:happydance:


----------



## F1ngersXed

Hey everyone! This is my first post in a while and my first in 2nd Tri. 

I was wondering *when does this mythical burst of energy start?* 

I'm 14+1 and I'm still feeling totally zonked and in need of naps. Anyone have their energy burst yet? Is it a real thing (I hope so!)?

Hope everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## Mincholada

hey you in california ;) well, here in florida the energy burst was a real thing for me! i mean i'm still sleeping longer and taking occasional naps depending on the day, but i finally felt up to cleaning the house again, doing laundry, going grocery shopping for more than 10 minutes and even going out clubbing til 5 in the morning :) just once last saturday though. still don't have the full energy to do that daily... lol

i think for me it started around the time you are at right now, because that's also when my MS stopped for the most part and that already helped a lot as i didn't eat much and it was no wonder why i didn't have energy.

i hope you'll get some of that mythical energy burst as well!!!!!! good luck :)


----------



## lozzy21

Im still waiting for this burst of energy but im not as tired as i was in first tri


----------



## lozzy21

Errr i can taste blood this morning


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Ladies....:flower: 

I still cant believe im having a much longed for little Girl....:cloud9: 

Hubby says that he will believe it 100% when we have the hospital scan in 3 weeks!...:dohh: Thought we would feel confident after having a private scan!


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Errr i can taste blood this morning

I have been suffering with my gums, are yours bleeding? I find corsodol (spelling?:wacko:) really helps


----------



## lozzy21

No, i havent brushed my teeth yet.

Iv got some corsodil gel, would that be ok to use?


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> No, i havent brushed my teeth yet.
> 
> Iv got some corsodil gel, would that be ok to use?


Just had a 'google' & yes, the gel is also safe, but next time your out, mayby get the mouthwash, its better :winkwink:

_*Pregnancy and breastfeeding*
Certain medicines should not be used during pregnancy or breastfeeding. However, other medicines may be safely used in pregnancy or breastfeeding providing the benefits to the mother outweigh the risks to the unborn baby. Always inform your doctor if you are pregnant or planning a pregnancy, before using any medicine.

This gel is not known to be harmful if used during pregnancy or breastfeeding. _


----------



## lozzy21

Eating my toast and my gums are a bit sore.

Opps my mam will be here in 30 mins and were still eating breakfast. Need to get my bum in gear and get my brother ready


----------



## Nessicle

F1ngersXed said:


> I was wondering *when does this mythical burst of energy start?*

lol I'm 16 weeks nearly and waiting for mine too....I'm shattered just want to nap! Not as bad as in first tri but I still feel tired all the time!


----------



## Nessicle

saw midwife yesterday, she felt uterus, listened to baby (have to say her doppler was crap my £23 one from ebay is better!) she said bubs hb is 150bpm so sounding all happy and healthy in there! 

The hospital have lost some of my blood results from my 10 week appt (typical) so have to have the first tests again as only some of the results came back but can't remember which for. She did tell me I'm Rhesus Negative though so gotta have the anti-D. 

Did my blood pressure, took blood for the triple test etc and said everything seems healthy and fine so not seeing her now til 24 weeks. 

xx


----------



## Mizze

Im still waiting for my burst of energy

Having a particularly bad day - Very broken sleep last night worrying about my discharge being too watery (brought on by a thread on here) which culminated in an awful dream about losing the baby (and two others) which woke me up crying. Rang MW in a panic today but she was very reasurring, saying the discharge was normal but im so tired and feeling blue. :cry:

Have finally ordered my doppler so if I get dreams like that again I can reasure myself 

Mizze x


----------



## Nessicle

That's awful Mizze what was that thread? I have watery discharge too and never been concerned about it! xx


----------



## Mizze

The embarrasing wee problem thread Ness- the OP went to the Dr cos her discharge was watery and she worried it was amniotic fluid- turned out to be wee 

Stupid I know, but it panicked me - am not as on top of this anxiety as I thought perhaps - which led to horrible, horrible dream and me ringing mw - who basically said its fine completely normal. Im really trying to be positive and not panic now - I have rung the mw, she knows what she is talkng about, so Im going to leave it alone. I have stress counsellor meeting early next week - thank goodness. 

I have booked my 16wk appointment but its not until 13th July - loads of time to wait! Hence getting Doppler in the mean time

Glad to hear your 16 wk appointment went well. 

Mizze x


----------



## cho

morning hope evryone ones well, all i seem to be doing at the moment is eat fruit im obsessed with it, dont care what it is i just want it lol.
ven though its going very quick i could do with it speeding up just a little bit quicker so i can have my scan :( not till 21st got ages!
Who has there scans next x


----------



## Nessicle

Don't have mine til 6 August - now that's ages away lol! 

Mizze oh I skipped past that thread didn't read it but can understand it worrying you :hugs: the thought has crossed my mind when I had some yellowy discharge and it was watery but I think it was little bits of wee coming out when I was in first tri as baby puts more pressure on your bladder in first and third tri, I haven't had any for weeks now. I still wear pantyliners though with odour control just in case! 

xx


----------



## xkirstyx

mine is 23rd july :) cant wait to see my wee girl again :D


----------



## mummyclo

Hey Dreamy Ladies :flower:
How you all doing today? Day off work for me whoohoo!
:happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

This heat is killing me! My feet are huge!


----------



## Nessicle

I dont think its that warm today it's just nice in the sun but when the cloud covers it's pretty breezy!


----------



## mummyclo

:( awwwwww i have loads of water bottles in the freezer!
its not too bad here with all the doors and windows open LOL


----------



## lozzy21

We dont have any cloud cover. It was 31 degree's when i was out with my mam


----------



## Nessicle

yikes it's only 20 degrees here!


----------



## Mizze

Cloudy with us but very muggy and heavy. Tomorrow its supposed to rain heavily - never thought id say this but I will be quite happy with that

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

The trials of being pregnant in the summer eh
:(


----------



## Nessicle

at least we're not 'heavily' pregnant in the heat - that would be much worse!

TBH I haven't felt any warmer being pregnant, I was freezing for the first 3 months as well xx


----------



## mummyclo

I don't think i have felt warmer either yet, just faint :(


----------



## lozzy21

God ness i think id die if i was about to pop in this heat. I hate the heat even when im not pregnant.

Think the cookies and cream icecream is calling me from the freezer


----------



## mummyclo

lozzy21 said:


> God ness i think id die if i was about to pop in this heat. I hate the heat even when im not pregnant.
> 
> Think the cookies and cream icecream is calling me from the freezer

YUMMY! :pizza:


----------



## Nessicle

Mmm sounds yummy!! 

Any of you guys know your blood group? 

I posted earlier about my mw appt yesterday but no one ever notices my posts lol - I'm Rhesus negative so gotta have the anti D injections


----------



## Mizze

I have cake!! Hurrah

Ness, sorry I have no idea of my blood group but I have had many bloods taken recently im sure someone would have mentioned it if I was Rhesus neg. :shrug:

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Yea im O positive most common blood type LOL
OH said thats about right!
Do you have them after the baby is born? or whilst pregnant ness?


----------



## lozzy21

Im o+. Got no idea about the injections, have you tryed google?


----------



## Nessicle

Oh the mw explained everything lozzy I just wondered if anyone else was a negative too? 

I'm O- same as my mum and she had to have the anti-D with each of her four pregancies. I think a negative blood group is less common than positive anyway. 

Basically I'll have to have an injection of anti-D at 28 weeks, 34 and once bubs is born they will check the baby's blood group via the umbilical cord rather than having to start prodding him/her with needles. If baby is a positive blood group, then they will give me a further injection of anti-D. Basically it's to stop my body forming antibodies against any future pregnancies (i.e. my body would terminate a pregnancy every time other wise). 

It's not uncommon and as I said mum had it with all 4 of us so nothing to worry about at all. If OH has a negative blood group then the baby will too so it won't matter. 

Explained better here 

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/complications/whatisrhesusstatus/


----------



## mummyclo

WOW thats complicated, i never thought it mattered which blood group you are!
Shows how much i know :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

Hi girls not had any broadband all morning so have only just been able to get on here and catch up on all the posts!!!

Someone was asking about bumps earlier and I just wanted to say that I STILL DON'T HAVE A BUMP!!!!! DH thinks I'm mad for wanting one saying I'd be moaning about it if I had a big bump in this heat and that he and everyoen else thinks I'm gorgeous and that they are jealous of me!!! I don't care! I just want to actually LOOK pregnant! I don't think thats too much to ask considering I'm 18 wks! I'll be going to my scan in a week and a half and I'll still not have a bump!

The heats not been bothering me either - I've been colder than normal and today although its pleasant in the sun its clouded over this afternoon and is quite chilly!!!! We're meant to have heavy rain tomorrow as well and I wouldn't be surprised if we didn;t get a bit of thunder mixed in cause I can feel the pressure in the air - its given me a lovely headache!!!

Srill no energy burst for me either! I fell asleep on the sofa at about 9pm last night waiting for DH to get back from watering the allotment!

And finally my blood group is A+!!

Think thats everythign I wanted to comment about - I'm sure with baby brain as it is there'll be something or someone I've forgotten!!


----------



## mummyclo

LOL wilsmum, i could not be bothered to sit here and type all that!
My bump has just got bigger over the last 3 days, been having pain, i think ligaments.
But.......... its still not very big :(
So you are not alone :flower:


----------



## Pixxie

I want a bump too, all I get is headaches :( 

Im still waiting for the alleged energy pick up too! I think its bobbins, I can still go to bed at 8pm. Im at work from 4-10.30 today too :cry: I cant be bothered xxx


----------



## mummyclo

I sometimes wish i could stop working sooner, everything seems so much harder lately!
:(


----------



## sammiwry

Wasnt happy earlier as Pebble had moved and must have been laying on something as I was in quite a bit of pain but managed to get him/her to move and the pain disappeared almost instantly!


----------



## mummyclo

I know my LO lays on and licks my bladder :(


----------



## sammiwry

luckily wasnt my bladder, but was something uncomfortable! must of been comfy for pebble though as wouldnt move for over an hour!


----------



## Pixxie

I think mine is kicking my bladder, I keep getting very sudden urges to wee which go away very quickly :wacko: Ive felt the odd nudge today too so I know s/he is moving around in there...

Last night OH had his hand on my tummy, must have felt something and asked if it was bubs moving. I said no, bubs is further down and showed him, he didnt believe me so I tried to find my fundus to show him and he said, shocked and horrified 'What are you doing!? Dont press your belly like that!!!' :haha: bless him it took me ages to convince him it was ok and I wouldnt hurt bubs xxx


----------



## mummyclo

LOL men can be so sweet :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Ness....:flower:

I am blood group reusus negative too, I had a thread running on here a while back :winkwink:


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi girls!! :hi: cant believe i am 18 weeks now! Im not sure but think i have my scan on the 8th! It was the 16th but they rang to change it and now ive forgotton :shrug: so gotta ring them back :doh:

Hope ur all well, im still waiting for the energy burst too, feel like i still need naps at around 3pm but cant :cry: Spent all day with my 2 week old nephe today, hes soooo cute and tiny, love him!


----------



## WILSMUM

My DH was pushing the speaker for his iphone into my belly last night and this morning trying to make baby "Dance" don't think baby was impressed though cause it wasn't moving - probably found somewhere to hide!!!

Bubs is always hiding out on my bladder esp when I'm at work!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Just posted my 18 week bump with 15 week one for comparison!


----------



## lozzy21

Well i feel better after that nap only problem is i was ment to be cleaning my bathroom

My OH freaked out the other day but that was cos i made him feel the baby:haha:


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> Hi Ness....:flower:
> 
> I am blood group reusus negative too, I had a thread running on here a while back :winkwink:

Ah cool! I know it's quite common to be a + rather than a - :flower:

I didnt see the thread boo!


----------



## Kerrieann

Look at my ebay bargain thats just been posted :happydance: Its a newborn wooly hat and mitts set that i won for 50p!! Its brand new with tags and cost £11 originally :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

That is a bargin Kerry. Im getting a load of stuff knitted for me


----------



## WILSMUM

Aww thats sooo cute!!! Yeah my mum is kitting loads of cardis and things as well!!!


----------



## Sherri81

Well I just woke up from the worst nightmare EVER!! I dreamed I had an appt with my sons dr, not mine. And when I got there, I used their washroom and there was some blood on the toilet paper. I freaked and asked the receptionist if the dr could see me asap and do a Doppler and she told me Rey don't have a Doppler. So I ran across the street to the hospital ER. But they were closed for training of a bunch of new nurses! So I explained I was 18 weeks pregnant and it was high risk and I was bleeding. So they started doing the intake forms and I looked down at the chair and it was covered withblood! I woke up then... And the baby's given me some thumps already so I know it's still alive and kicking. But oh my god I am a nervous wreck now!!

I'm also waiting for the mythical energy burst. If I have to go shopping, by the time I get home I'm exhausted. So I haven't swept like I was supposed to for the past 3 days cuz I've been too tired.

I'm blood type b+ so I can't really give you anything more than you know already.... Except in Canada the shot is called Rhogam.


----------



## lozzy21

My mams allready crochet'd 3 blankets and started on something else. My grandma had a head start on a pram blanket, she had been making it for a compertition but i got it instead and shes now knitting a blanket and cardys. I think il request some cardys next


----------



## calliebaby

Nope, no burst of energy..just have a little more than before.
I am also a negative blood type. My doc said one shot at 28 weeks and one at birth. Unless I have spotting before then.


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks i couldnt resist, have been getting loads of brand new stuff from there but didnt want to over load with pics lol!!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Callie! 

Wow 17 weeks tomorrow for you!!! Awesome! 

The mw told me if I have any bleeding to go straight to A&E cos I'd need an anti-D shot then x


----------



## KellyC75

Here you are Ness:flower::

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/354276-rhesus-negative-blood-group.html


----------



## Nessicle

Brill thanks kelly!


----------



## lozzy21

I had a horrible dream lastnight. My waters went during christmas dinner and my mam wouldent let me finish eating :(


----------



## louise1302

ive had loads of really odd dreams this pregnancy not all of them about the baby but all very weird

im blood group a+ which i think is quite common

i bought something today :happydance: mothercare is selling tommee tippee electric breast pumps for 39 99 instead of 79 99 so i bought one :)


----------



## KellyC75

Ok, so this has nothing to do with babies :baby: But it made me laugh :haha: So thought i'd share it with you all




*The perfect Husband* :winkwink:

Several men are in the locker room at the golf club. A mobile phone on a bench rings and a man engages the hands free speaker function and begins to talk. Everyone else in the room stops to listen. 

MAN: 'Hello' 
WOMAN: 'Darling, it's me. Are you at the club ?' 
MAN: 'Yes' 
WOMAN: 'I am at Bluewater and I've found this beautiful leather coat. It's only £500. Is it OK if I buy it?' 
MAN: 'Sure, go ahead if you like it that much.' 

WOMAN: 'I also stopped by the Mercedes dealership on the way here and saw the new 2010 Models. I saw one I really liked.'
MAN: 'How much ?' 
WOMAN: '£65,000
MAN: 'OK, but for that price please make sure you haggle for all the optional extras.' 

WOMAN: 'Great ! Oh, and one more thing...the house I wanted last year is back on the market. They're asking £750,000. 
MAN: 'Well, if you still like it that much, why not make an offer of £700K. They will probably take it. If not, we can go the extra 50 thousand if you think it's worth it.' 

WOMAN: 'OK. I'll see you later ! I love you so much !'
MAN: 'Bye ! I love you, too.' 
The man hangs up. The other men in the locker room are staring at him in astonishment, mouths agape. 
He turns and asks: 

.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

" Anyone know who this phone belongs to ?" :rofl:


----------



## xkirstyx

lmao kelly! love it!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

pmsl


----------



## vicky84

Nessicle said:


> Mmm sounds yummy!!
> 
> Any of you guys know your blood group?
> 
> I posted earlier about my mw appt yesterday but no one ever notices my posts lol - I'm Rhesus negative so gotta have the anti D injections



Mine is O- i didnt find this out til i had my first bloods with my little girl, always thought i was O+!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Haha sounds like something my oh would do to his work mates!!


Anyone know if I am positive blood group (not been told my
blood group) and if oh is a negative blood group does that matter as
much as if I was a negative an he was a positive?


----------



## rachymummy

Kerrieann said:


> Welcome to the dreamers rachymummy! Will add you to our list! Will you be finding out the sex of ur baby or are team yellow?

Hi Kerriann and Butterfly, we are having a yellow baby ;-) we dont want to know the sex which is really annoying family and friends lol. xx


----------



## lozzy21

Has any one noticed a decrease in there apitite?

A few mouthfulls and im stuffed


----------



## vicky84

Hey im not on the list of dreamers lol! Im due 23rd Dec xxxx


----------



## WILSMUM

my apetite decreased as soon as I knew I was preg and hasn't increased yet although apparently its meant to have by now!!!


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Has any one noticed a decrease in there apitite?
> 
> A few mouthfulls and im stuffed

I was eating loads...:blush:

But with this hot weather ive slowed down quite a bit! Had a bowl of carrots for dinner tonite!


----------



## lozzy21

I am as hungry as before but cant actualy eat as much


----------



## KellyC75

Under our names, where mine says 'pregnant-expecting' how do we change it please?....I notice quite a few of you have :thumbup:


----------



## Pixxie

My appetite hasn't decreased but I seem to get full really quickly, I think it's the insides all starting to squash lol. I've had a lovely day, I got sacked! :( unfair dismissal claim here I come! Xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Pixxie thats shocking, what was the reason?


----------



## KellyC75

Who is still waiting to feel LO move?....:baby: Im patiently waiting!


----------



## Pixxie

My reference from when I first started came back and it was bad, but I've been there 7 months now! My manager has been funny since I told her I was pregnant, I think she just wanted me out. Looks like the good old dole for Pixxie! :/ xx


----------



## KellyC75

......Have just sorted out my signature etc....:winkwink:

Easy when you know how....:haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Was it bad though? I thought you wernt alowed to write a bad referance


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie thats awful, if they didnt go through a proper disciplinary procedure with you then I think you have grounds for automatic unfair dismissal. See link

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Employment/RedundancyAndLeavingYourJob/Dismissal/DG_10026692

Id also check exactly what was said on the reference - they have to be extremely careful these days what goes on refernces 

Mizze x


----------



## WILSMUM

now you say that lozzy i think yr right - i think you can refuse to give a reference but you can't actually give a bad one!
I'd get yrself down CAB pixxie!!


----------



## Kerrieann

They are not allowed to give out bad reference's, they have either got to give a good one or none at all! Pixie this is defo unfair dismissal hun!


----------



## WILSMUM

I think everyone should know not to mess with us hormonal pregnant women!!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Your getting some great advice here Pixxie....Wish you all the best with it :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

They can give them statistics of your sick days and if you were sacked the reason why but they cant actualy write a bad one.

Also it dosent take 7 bloody months for a referance to come back!


----------



## xkirstyx

aaarrrggghhhh i have really bad heartburn:cry:


----------



## lozzy21

Baby must like this icecream, im sure im feeling something


----------



## louise1302

i wanna be able to feel something :hissy: i have ticker envy again now everyone in here is further on than me lol

hope everyone is well im very tired and a little sickly tonight


----------



## SEA34

I want to feel something too :cry:

louise I'm one day behind you, having a good day today no sickness and still awake at nearly 9pm


----------



## lozzy21

Im not feeling much Louise, just every now and then.


----------



## Tabs

Hi everyone! Can I join in? I'm due on 29th December!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

WILSMUM said:


> now you say that lozzy i think yr right - i think you can refuse to give a reference but you can't actually give a bad one!
> I'd get yrself down CAB pixxie!!

Pixie, this is right, they cant give you a bad refernce, but they can refuse to give one.

Also, they need to have followed a disciplinary route with you, and not just frog march you out of the door. I would ask to see a copy of the letter, as you are legally allowed to see any information they have on file about you. 

If they persist, I would advise them that you will seek advice from the CAB as you feel that they are discriminating against you since you told them you are pregnant. If you have a separate HR department I would also speak to them for advice, as sometimes managers tend to react without checking the legal status with HR first......I dont know your circumstances, so this is just my opinion.

Good luck hun x


----------



## Kerrieann

Tabs said:


> Hi everyone! Can I join in? I'm due on 29th December!!!!! :hugs:

:hi: Of course you can join! Will add you to our dreamers list now :flower:


----------



## M2B Antony

I'm going to be 18 weeks on friday and I still haven't felt any baby movement yet.....feeling very blue about it.:sad2: Especially when I read in these forums that some people have been feeling movement since they were 14 weeks. 

Found out last saturday that i'm having a boy so getting really excited now but I just want to feel him moving cos think I wil really feel a stronger bond when I do. Anyone else out there wait this long?

I know baby is ok cos had scan on saturday and all was good.

xxx


----------



## Pixxie

thanks for the advice girls, im off to CAB in the morning. i got a copy of my contract and saw the referance before i left. it said i was unreliable, phoned in sick all the time and had a bad attitude! when i said to my manager, you know thats not true because ive been here 7 months and am nothing like that! she said it doesnt matter. there was no procedure, just told me to leave. my contract says employment may be terminated due to unsatisfactory refernce AND poor probation period, but i had a good probation period which is why i got the job! she looked horrified when i burst into hormonal tears though lol xxx


----------



## lozzy21

You can take your previous employers to court for giving you a bad referance.


----------



## beanz

Hi there. 

I think I have probably posted in here once before but have been staying off the thread until I knew everything was ok with my pregnancy.

I am 16 +3 after IVF and had my Amnio results today to tell me everything is fine. Now I feel like I am ok to buy things for the baby. This is my first (And probably will be my only) and took a long time to get here :)

Due date is 13th December and I am slowly learning all about what I need to get and do. There's only one baby in my immediate family and I hardly see her so I have very little experience of small children and babies so am reading loads.


----------



## billylid

Afternoon ladies. I'm 18 weeks today and only *think* ive felt bubs move. and its only like once every week or so but I know bubs is going strong as I listen to its hearbeat everynight.
I occasionally have a vibrating feeling in my abdomen but thasts about it. My SIL was at 20 weeks about 6 weeks ago and she said she still hadnt felt bubs move either. Both are our first. Im looking forward to my 20 week scan on the 12th July. Cant wait to see what team we are on :)


----------



## KellyC75

Welcome to the new ladies....:flower: 

Its getting busy here in *'December Dreamers'* :winkwink:

Just to re-assure you, I am coming up 17 weeks & havent felt my LO move & this is my 3rd pregnancy, they say you feel them move earlier - not so :nope:

We all must remember that each & every pregnancy is different & try not to worry....:hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

'pinch-punch 1st of the month'....:winkwink:

Im now really looking forward to my 20 week scan on the 26th...:happydance:

Hubby has said he doesnt 100% believe its a Girl until then! Which is making me worry a little, I must be honest!

I have the private scan on dvd & you can clearly see that the sonographer pauses the screen & shows us a shot of the '3 lines' & there is no 'winky' in sight....:happydance:

I think its something that we have longed for for sooooo long, that its hard to believe its real!.....:dohh:


----------



## ducky1502

I haven't properly posted in here since my gender scan. Have to live at my parents house for two wks whilst they go on a cruise, look after the house, my mums business and my teenage sister so I'm rather busy. Started feeling LO at 16+1 :) now less than a week later I feel him all the time and each one is getting stronger. I've been told my placenta is completely posterior and because I'm so slim with no padding I will feel really strong movements and see limbs a lot sooner! Scary! Still can't believe I'm having a little boy!!!!! I still call him baby rather than him sometimes lol. Since finding out all I've bought is one tigger sleepsuit from asda, I don't know how I've resisted shopping. Hope everyone is well :) will try to read and post more.


----------



## KellyC75

Nice to hear from you Ducky....:flower:

I too am struggling with calling the LO a 'Girl' 'She' 'Daughter'! :baby:

After only having 2 Sons over a nearly 18 year period, I feel like I shouldnt be in the girly sections of shops!....:haha:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hi Ducky. 
Ive not really posted much since my gender scan either. I couldnt resist buyin 2 lil outfits in Tesco tho! 
2 weddings on this weekend so I've been a bit stressed but I think my hormones are goin mental coz I've been teary again, just like a couple of weeks ago lol!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Congrats on Team Pink Kelly! How fab after 2 blue :dance: I bet you're over the moon!


----------



## KellyC75

nikki-lou25 said:


> Congrats on Team Pink Kelly! How fab after 2 blue :dance: I bet you're over the moon!


Thankyou Nikki, I really am over the moon, each morning I wake up I smile when I think about it....:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning girls how are we all?
Congrats on the blue bump M2B Antony!! :happydance: I have felt movements from 14 weeks but this is my second and its only been slight taps or flutters that some wouldnt notice. With my first i didnt feel him till around 19/20 weeks and that was flutters too :flower: Try not to worry, everyone is different and it will happen soon xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Morning girls can't believe its the 1st July already!

Feeling p'eed off this morning - as some of you may remember me saying before DHs ex wife is also preg (shes 22 wks currently I think) well anyway we're not friends on fb but she obviously keeps checking up on my profile cause every time I add something pregnancy related low and behold a day or 2 later shes added the same thing! Its really getting on my tits!!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hello ladies, i havnt posed in here since aaages ago, guess im still worried something will go wrong again :(

Got scan on wednesday, hoping to find out what were having :flower:

hope everyone is ok! Kirsty congrats on team pink...one of each how sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xXx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Make ur profile private hun, sounds like shes a bit jealous or something? I don't get why people are like that! Try not to let her wind u up :hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

nikki-lou25 said:


> Make ur profile private hun, sounds like shes a bit jealous or something? I don't get why people are like that! Try not to let her wind u up :hugs:

shes wound me up right from the start and really taken the shone off this for me - I know it shouldn't and I shouldn;t let it bother me but hormones and that!!!
She told DH shes was preg about 2 wks before we got our BFP meaning she could only have been about 5 wks and must have only just found out herself - I still don't get why she felt that her ex husband had to be one of the first people she told! At the time I was devasated as we'd been trying for so long withno luck and then here she is overweight, unhealthy, doesn't exercise, eats all the wrong foods, smokes and drinks too much, oh and has endometreitis (sp?) and she falls preg without even trying and I know her and her partner weren;t tryng as we were friends on fb a cple of months before she announced this and we were having a conversation about her birth control and stuff!

I know its the hormones and i'm being daft but it feels everywhere I go someone is stealing my thunder! First DHs ex, then an old friend on fb annouces her preg on fb a day after me and she was only 9 wks at the time! and now one of the mums at school has just found out shes preg and god anyone would think shes the only women in the world to get preg! everyones swarming around her like flies asking how she is and hows it going and offering her a seat etc! I'm stood there thinking "HELLO! I'M PREGNANT TOO! WHAT ABOUT ME!"

Sorry just feel so frustrated by it all, we've just been tryign for soo long and we won't be having anymore after this so I just wanted it all to be perfect and be the centre of attention (kinda) for once!


----------



## xkirstyx

Mommy2Kian said:


> Hello ladies, i havnt posed in here since aaages ago, guess im still worried something will go wrong again :(
> 
> Got scan on wednesday, hoping to find out what were having :flower:
> 
> hope everyone is ok! Kirsty congrats on team pink...one of each how sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xXx

thank you hunny :hugs: im buzzing i cant beleave im having a girl :cloud9:

good luck with scan on wed :kiss: xxxx


----------



## xkirstyx

how are we all this morning? i have my 16week mw app 2day cant wait to hear my gilrls heartbeat :D


----------



## - Butterfly -

beanz said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I think I have probably posted in here once before but have been staying off the thread until I knew everything was ok with my pregnancy.
> 
> I am 16 +3 after IVF and had my Amnio results today to tell me everything is fine. Now I feel like I am ok to buy things for the baby. This is my first (And probably will be my only) and took a long time to get here :)
> 
> Due date is 13th December and I am slowly learning all about what I need to get and do. There's only one baby in my immediate family and I hardly see her so I have very little experience of small children and babies so am reading loads.

 
Welcome and congratulations!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Please ask anything you want to - we're all here to help.


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> Welcome to the new ladies....:flower:
> 
> Its getting busy here in *'December Dreamers'* :winkwink:
> 
> Just to re-assure you, I am coming up 17 weeks & havent felt my LO move & this is my 3rd pregnancy, they say you feel them move earlier - not so :nope:
> 
> We all must remember that each & every pregnancy is different & try not to worry....:hugs:

That's great advice Kelly. I haven't felt anything either and this is my second. Luckily we have a doppler so I get my reassurance from that.

:flower:


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> I know its the hormones and i'm being daft but it feels everywhere I go someone is stealing my thunder! First DHs ex, then an old friend on fb annouces her preg on fb a day after me and she was only 9 wks at the time! and now one of the mums at school has just found out shes preg and god anyone would think shes the only women in the world to get preg! everyones swarming around her like flies asking how she is and hows it going and offering her a seat etc! I'm stood there thinking "HELLO! I'M PREGNANT TOO! WHAT ABOUT ME!"
> 
> Sorry just feel so frustrated by it all, we've just been tryign for soo long and we won't be having anymore after this so I just wanted it all to be perfect and be the centre of attention (kinda) for once!

Aw hon, I think we all get days when we want to shout -ME! Take notice of ME!

In work there is a lady a month or so ahead of me but she is carrying twins is quite short so has a large bump already - when I stand next to her I want a card to carry that says "im pregnant too" on it! :) 

Dont let the ex-wife bother you - after all you are the one married to your DH now so you win! :)

Definately make your profile private on FB 

Mizze x


----------



## Mizze

Arrrghh! Heartburn and I left my gaviscon at home! :dohh:

Mizze x


----------



## Pixxie

CAB said because I worked there less than a year I cant claim unfair dismissal. Now I have to see if I qualify for JSA, which I probably wont because I live with OH :cry: x


----------



## Mizze

What did they say about the bad reference Pixxie?

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

They didnt say anything about it :shrug: x


----------



## Mizze

Hmmm - Ive been looking up on this and apparently references have to be "fair accurate and true" as long as its that they can write what they want. Ie if someone was dismissed for stealing then you* can *say that even though its a 'bad' reference because it is true, accurate and fair. 

It might well be worth investigating whether you have grounds on your old company for making you lose your job with a reference that wasnt true, accutate and fair. Odd that CAB didnt mention it

Shame about the JSA - hope you get something soon

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

I've never claimed it but I didn't think JSA was means-tested. You have to be available to work 40 hours a week and actively looking for a job . . .

check this out further I'm sure you can claim it.


----------



## Pixxie

Last time I tried they said because my OH earns £1000 a month he can pay for our £450 rent, all our bills and food by himself! I dont know if this will be different because Im pregnant or have been working for a while but it seems that the system will only help me if I find myself a single mother :| x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pixxie said:


> Last time I tried they said because my OH earns £1000 a month he can pay for our £450 rent, all our bills and food by himself! I dont know if this will be different because Im pregnant or have been working for a while but it seems that the system will only help me if I find myself a single mother :| x

 
It may be different now because you've worked for the last 7 months so you may have clocked up enough National Insurance contributions. You can apply online. :flower:


----------



## WILSMUM

Mizze said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> I know its the hormones and i'm being daft but it feels everywhere I go someone is stealing my thunder! First DHs ex, then an old friend on fb annouces her preg on fb a day after me and she was only 9 wks at the time! and now one of the mums at school has just found out shes preg and god anyone would think shes the only women in the world to get preg! everyones swarming around her like flies asking how she is and hows it going and offering her a seat etc! I'm stood there thinking "HELLO! I'M PREGNANT TOO! WHAT ABOUT ME!"
> 
> Sorry just feel so frustrated by it all, we've just been tryign for soo long and we won't be having anymore after this so I just wanted it all to be perfect and be the centre of attention (kinda) for once!
> 
> Aw hon, I think we all get days when we want to shout -ME! Take notice of ME!
> 
> In work there is a lady a month or so ahead of me but she is carrying twins is quite short so has a large bump already - when I stand next to her I want a card to carry that says "im pregnant too" on it! :)
> 
> Dont let the ex-wife bother you - after all you are the one married to your DH now so you win! :)
> 
> Definately make your profile private on FB
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...

Thanks hun - my fb was pretty private mostly just friends with a few friends of friends things but have changed everything to friends only now!

I think I'm just going through a phase where everyone and everything is p*ssing me off at the moment!!!! My ex husband has annoyed the hell out of me too as he seems to think that i can catch a train from Carlisle to Manchester with my 5 year old son and everything he needs for 3 weeks away on my own at 23 weeks pregnant!!!! And I got in an arse with DH yesterday cause of a comment someone posted on his fb wall!!!!!
Bloody hormones!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> Last time I tried they said because my OH earns £1000 a month he can pay for our £450 rent, all our bills and food by himself! I dont know if this will be different because Im pregnant or have been working for a while but it seems that the system will only help me if I find myself a single mother :| x


Have a look into Tax Credits....:coffee: You 'may' be able to get that?


----------



## WILSMUM

just spoken to my mum and shes been spending already and bought bubs a cream snowsuit!!!!! Apparently its really soft and realy cute with little mittens and everything!!! Think my mum is more excited than me!!! Lol!!!
I've been holding off buying anything cause I wanted to wait until my scan a week monday so then i can buy gender specific instead of just creams and yellows!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Ness, and other coliacs, not sure if your aware but Youngs have brought out a line of fish fingers that are meant to be wheat and gluten free.


----------



## vetmom

Welcome to the new ladies!
And congrats on team pink Kelly! Have fun in the girly section.
I think have felt bubs moving around since yesterday. Spent alot of time yesterday at work with my hand on my belly and staring at the ceiling. I'm going to be useless once this baby actually starts kicking!
Still don't have much of a bump to speak of, but I'm already getting annoyed with unsolicited advice. One of my coworkers went off on a rant about naming babies, and parents who burden their children with stupid names for the rest of their lives. She doesn't have any kids. And her examples were Cassidy and Lily (one of my choices). So frustrating. I didn't say anything. I can understand her being upset about names like Apple and Sundae, but really, Cassidy and Lily are the worst names you can think of? She's so insensitive. I'm just imagining another 5 months of unsolicited advice from someone who hasn't even had a child. Going to have to get these hormones under control, or someone's going to be getting my honest opinion.


----------



## Mizze

vetmom said:


> One of my coworkers went off on a rant about naming babies, and parents who burden their children with stupid names for the rest of their lives. She doesn't have any kids. And her examples were Cassidy and Lily (one of my choices). So frustrating. I didn't say anything. I can understand her being upset about names like Apple and Sundae, but really, Cassidy and Lily are the worst names you can think of? She's so insensitive. I'm just imagining another 5 months of unsolicited advice from someone who hasn't even had a child. Going to have to get these hormones under control, or someone's going to be getting my honest opinion.

Lily - whats wrong with Lily! My neice is called Lily and so was my Great- Gran its hardly one of those odd made up names.

Poor you - id have been biting my tounge at that - or maybe not, I might have let rip and tell her to keep her opinions to herself! :)

I agree some kids end up with unfortunate names - I knew a kid named Lil'Malcom (ON THE BIRTH CERT) because his father's name was Malcom - Poor kid, makes me giggle every time but Lily! Its a well established name 

Mizze x


----------



## xkirstyx

just back from 16week app and i heard my girls hearbeat :) the midwife even guessed i was having a girl from it :D


----------



## lozzy21

Hi girls how is every one today?

Im aching today after sitting in horrible chairs all day at traning. I think next time i will be pinching a better chair. Think i felt baby again today, its starting to get real now.

Iv also noticed am starting to walk like im pregnant now


----------



## ducky1502

lozzy21 said:


> Hi girls how is every one today?
> 
> Im aching today after sitting in horrible chairs all day at traning. I think next time i will be pinching a better chair. Think i felt baby again today, its starting to get real now.
> 
> Iv also noticed am starting to walk like im pregnant now

The pregnancy waddle?! :haha: I do that!


----------



## cho

hehe i remember this, not happening yet though lol x


----------



## lozzy21

Im not waddaling but there is deffinatly a change lol


----------



## vicky84

I like the name Lily! We were gonna have Lily if this baby is a girl, but it didnt match the middle name we picked. So we ended up with 2 random names a boys and a girls, and if anyone else doesnt like em its tough luck lol!! 




vetmom said:


> Welcome to the new ladies!
> And congrats on team pink Kelly! Have fun in the girly section.
> I think have felt bubs moving around since yesterday. Spent alot of time yesterday at work with my hand on my belly and staring at the ceiling. I'm going to be useless once this baby actually starts kicking!
> Still don't have much of a bump to speak of, but I'm already getting annoyed with unsolicited advice. One of my coworkers went off on a rant about naming babies, and parents who burden their children with stupid names for the rest of their lives. She doesn't have any kids. And her examples were Cassidy and Lily (one of my choices). So frustrating. I didn't say anything. I can understand her being upset about names like Apple and Sundae, but really, Cassidy and Lily are the worst names you can think of? She's so insensitive. I'm just imagining another 5 months of unsolicited advice from someone who hasn't even had a child. Going to have to get these hormones under control, or someone's going to be getting my honest opinion.


----------



## Kerrieann

Nothing wrong with Lily at all,this was one of our names for a girl too!! Some people are abit crazy me thinks!!

Haha woddle, looking forward to that...not lol!!


----------



## lozzy21

So after being full of nothing yesterday im starving today


----------



## till bob

xkirstyx said:


> just back from 16week app and i heard my girls hearbeat :) the midwife even guessed i was having a girl from it :D

hi kirsty can i ask wat the heartbeat was iv had my 16 weeks check today and my midwife said that that theroy is rubbish but wud be interestin to see wat urs was knowin its a girl xxx


----------



## till bob

hi ladies congrats kelly on team pink cudnt remember if id aready said that lol pregnancy brain had my 16 week check this mornin everythin fab was so lovely to her the heartbeat for the first time is this fast slow heartbeat theroy right do u think i asked my midwife she said it was rubbish wat do u think xx


----------



## Kerrieann

I think its rubbish hun,my lil mans is always around 155 bpm which in the theory would make him a girl lol, same wioth my son his was always high! x


----------



## till bob

well mine was 144 today which wud make it a boy wudnt it i suppose but whoknows just didnt know wat others thought im thinkin rubbish 2 tho xx how u been copin with the heat xxx


----------



## lozzy21

I feel like a pig, iv had my tea but just had to make a bacon sarnie cos im starving


----------



## Kerrieann

Im not sleeping to well beacuse of the heat, how bout you? Its making me feel more tired too and was hoping my burst of energy would come soon!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Lozzy my appetite has increased too, im constantly hungry, trying not to give in to it tho!!


----------



## till bob

Kerrieann said:


> Im not sleeping to well beacuse of the heat, how bout you? Its making me feel more tired too and was hoping my burst of energy would come soon!!

im not to bad just keepin the fan on all nite got sciatica in my left leg so thats wat gettin me down apart from that fellin quite good at the min i am feelin tired tho but think thats workin loads i was well shocked today at midwife shed said iv lost 4 pound duno how been eatin loads lol xx


----------



## lozzy21

One day im full after a few mouthfulls and the other im starving.

Im hating this heat but then i hate it anyway


----------



## KellyC75

The heat for me is awfull & I usually love it....So much so, we are emigrating next year!....:winkwink:


----------



## Pixxie

The heat hasnt actually bothered me much! :shrug: Im constantly cold though normally so that might be why. 

Where the hell is my bump anyway!? Im sick of looking like a fatty, especially when I can feel bubs having a boogie in there :rofl: xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> The heat hasnt actually bothered me much! :shrug: Im constantly cold though normally so that might be why.
> 
> Where the hell is my bump anyway!? Im sick of looking like a fatty, especially when I can feel bubs having a boogie in there :rofl: xxx

I usually feel the cold & always have cold hands & feet....Now though, im like a furnace!....:wacko:

With regard to your bump, I have a fairly big bump, but havent felt LO move yet....:baby:

Im sure you dont look a 'fatty' :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

Im at a halfy halfy stage. Some times it looks like a bump, sometimes just fat


----------



## Pixxie

Mine just always looks like fat! :( hope it wont be long for mine to appear! xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Pixxie ive seen ur pic in bumps and you dont look fat at all!!! Defo looks like a bump to me and bet it will get rounder over the next few weeks :flower:


----------



## Pixxie

:blush: I feel like a fraud with my 'bump' I want people who I havnt told to be able to tell im pregnant! xxx


----------



## ducky1502

I have been feeling baby since saturday, I thought I'd feel a few taps, not feel anything for a few days, things wouldn't progress quickly.... Like u hear about! But nooooo, I feel him stronger and stronger everyday. I feel him squiggle and even proper kicks or punches. And tonight OMG I can see where he kicks!!!!!!! My stomach moves and pokes out. He's moving so much in there and I can't believe I can see it. I'm barely 17wks!! This time last wk I hadn't felt a thing. I'm totally amazed and in love with my little boy :) I even saw my stomach change shape earlier as he moved position, even my friend saw it. Still no bump but when I lay flat I can see where he is or when I poke my stomach I can feel it.


----------



## jrkjcds

I just transferred here to the 2nd tri as well! I'm 14 weeks today and due dec 30th.. if you could add me to the dec dreamers list that'd be awesome!

I have to agree while my appetite is slowly coming back, when i AM hungry, it takes 5 or 6 bites and i'm full! i hate it because my favorite thing is steak and i used to be able to eat a whole steak and now im lucky to get half of it down before I"m stuffed. 

I've felt a few flutters here and there... but i must have an anterior placenta too because not only are the flutters far and in between, the OB has a hard time picking up the sound of the heartbeat as well and she said it could be because my placenta is in the way... crazzzy lol


----------



## KellyC75

Welcome to the 2nd Tri....This stage is the 'fun' stage....:happydance:


----------



## Mizze

Welcome to second tri :)

Nearly all the dreamers must have come over by now!! How lovely

Im 15 weeks today hurray! And my fruit ticker has changed

:happydance:


Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Welcome jrkjcds :hi: Ill add you to the list x


----------



## Piebear2901

So who else has started buying nursery stuff? I feel funny that I am at 17 weeks, so wondered if I'm not alone.

I already bought the bedding and plan to order the furniture next week. I'm super anxious to get things set up while I'm in the "feel good" stage. Plus I'm the type of person that likes to get things done early. 

Next week we find out the sex by 3-D ultrasound. We're so excited!!! 

The theme I picked goes with either gender though. I'm doing a farm animal theme. :)
When I get more set up I'll post pics. This theme is the cutest and most fun to do!
Its so thrilling buying stuff! :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

Awww farm animals, thats such a cute theme, where are you getting the bits from for it? Think we are doing the "my favourite things" theme from toys r us as we already know hes a boy so wanted to do a boys bedroom this time! We are lucky that we have the nursery furniture and cotbed from my son to use which is all still like new! So havnt alot to buy for it but am doing bits each week so its done early :happydance:


----------



## Piebear2901

Babies R Us has a bedding set called Animal Acres. Pretty much gives me all I need. I can't really use the big blanket until the baby gets older so for now it will make a nice wall hanging at the head of the crib. I'm going to write on the wall either Hannah's or Ken's Farm once I know the sex. 

And I bought matching decals for the walls that goes with the set. Plus they have a cute matching lamp and mobile. I've been eying this set since I got pregnant and finally got to buy it! :happydance:

I also have a bunch of old calendar photos of farm animals I'll put on the walls. And I have several stuffed animals as well. I grew up with farm animals so its not too hard to come up with stuff. lol
And for the most part I'm just going to get creative since we're on a budget.


----------



## Piebear2901

What all is involved with "favorite things" theme? Sounds neat and like it can open up many possibilities.


----------



## Kerrieann

Its from babies r us too, it has all boys favourite things like boats and toy soldiers, loads of things! And lovely colours too. That theme sounds so lovely, and nice to get creative too :happydance:


----------



## Piebear2901

That sounds like an awesome theme. Lots of possibilities with that one. And getting creative is the best part that's for sure! :thumbup:
I'll probably have the whole nursery decorated before I hit my 6th month. lol

Its good to do it now though cause I'm going into my 5th month and my belly is starting to poke out finally. But its making me feel heavy and awkward already. I love it! :happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

I've been eyeing up the favourite things moses basket from babies r us!! Haven't decided whether i like that one of the katie crib best!
The crib is slightly bigger so it will last longer though so think I'm swayign towards that at the moment!!!

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...ibs/My-Favourite-Things-Moses-Basket(0022887)

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Nursery/Furniture-Ranges/Katie-Crib-in-Dark-Oak(0021013)

I got my letter re the downs triple blood test and its good news! I'm low risk!! 1:3535 which is great esp as I'll be 34 next month so the risk for my age alone should be 1:617!! And the letter was so lovely saying that they are pleased to inform me that my blood sample is low risk!!! Am so chuffed just the 20 wk scan now and then mayb finally I can relax and stop worrying that somethings gonna go wrong!!!

I'm still waiting for my bump to - I think I just look a bit podgy round the belly area and can't wait till people i don't know and haven't told can finally tell that I'm preg!!!! I might get offered to sit down up at the school when I go to pick DS up then!!! Lol!


----------



## Kerrieann

Thats great news wilsmum, what a relief!! :happydance: 
We already have moses basket in "teddys day out" from ds so will use that although we were considering a crib too because they are bigger and ds was nearly 10lb's at birth so wasnt in the basket for long so am thinking this will be a big one too!! Ahhhhh!


----------



## Nessicle

morning all! 

Sorry I wasnt around yesterday was off sick from work my headache had gone really bad and hadnt slept cos of it, it's gone now though thankfully!! 

Anouska congrats on low risk!! That's great news! 

I've been feeling bubs for about a week but not every day, just some very light flutters and gentle taps now and then that I only notice when sat still at work, or on the bus, I wouldnt notice it otherwise, but I am very in tune with my body anyway I always have been - I feel every pain and niggle! 

16 weeks today :happydance: officially 4 months pregnant! Woot! only 5 weeks today til my scan! 

xx


----------



## WILSMUM

I had a neutral teddy bear one with DS from babies r us but as I was always adament I wasn't having anymore I sold a lot of his baby stuff at a car boot including the moses basket!!!!! D'oh!!! I've stillgot his cotbed though!!!! Oh well it'll be nice to have some new stuff for this one seeing as its mine and DH's first (and only) baby!
DS was only 7lb 1oz but was a long skinny baby so he outgrew his moses basket within 3 months I think not sure how this ones gonna turn out, DH says his 3 kids were all big babies and we're both tall (I'm 5ft 9 and he's 6ft 1) so its gonna be a long baby even if its not a "fat" baby!!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Babies R us have a sale on nursery furniture at the moment. We still have all of Mollie's furniture but to be honest she never really used it in her short 12 months so I think we'll use it although its still in the loft and not sure how we'll feel when we get it down.

Can you please tell me when you got you 20 week scan appointment through. I'm just over 15 weeks and haven't heard anything yet? Midwife appointment isn't until next Thursday.

Weather a bit cooler today - yay!!


----------



## Nessicle

The receptionist booked mine in for me when I went for the 12 week scan Butterfly


----------



## Kerrieann

Same here butterfly :flower: Maybe give the scan dpt a ring and see if you have to book urself in too


----------



## - Butterfly -

Ok will do thanks :flower:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Good job I asked you ladies. Apparently I got missed because of having the CVS.

Booked in for Friday 6th August!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh same day as me Butterfly!


----------



## mummyclo

Yey only 1 week 4 days till my scan!!
:happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

Just rang up as cant find my apt letter and mines on thursday next week!! Ill only be 19+1 tho, that should be ok shouldnt it?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrie I'm sure that's fine they can be done anytime from 18 weeks I believe.


----------



## WILSMUM

yeah i'm sure i read somewhere that its 18-22 wks that they do it. The woman who did my 12 wk scan said to book my 20 wk scan for anytime after 5th july when i'll be 19+1 - i've actually got mine a week later on 12th!! Not sure if i'm excited or apprehensive!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

sammiwry said:


> Ness, and other coliacs, not sure if your aware but Youngs have brought out a line of fish fingers that are meant to be wheat and gluten free.

Just incase Ness and others haven't seen.

Noticed today they are also dairy free too.


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh I didnt see that Sammi thanks for posting hun! Congrats on 16 weeks too! yay! 

x


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats on your 16 weeks!!

I saw them yesterday and instantly thought of you! Also made me realise just how much stuff has wheat, gluten and diary in it!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you chick! How exciting in 4 weeks we'll be half way there! :happydance: 

Oh it's in bloody everything soups, sauces, stock, batter, biscuits - the list is endless!!


----------



## sammiwry

Biscuits and batter I'd of thought of but not soups, stocks and sauces!

It's ok, just thought I'd say something incase you didn't know and liked fish fingers!


----------



## lozzy21

Afternoon girls. How is every one today?

Im waring the maternity dress my aunty got me and its soooooo comfy


----------



## Nessicle

lol Sammi yeah I have to check everything - wheat flour is used to thicken stuff, even Uncle Bens Sweet n Sour stir in sauce has it in boo!!


----------



## lozzy21

Id hate it Ness. FIL has it and its hell shopping when he comes


----------



## Nessicle

oh it totally is lozzy - I spend about an hour wandering around thinking what the hell I can buy to make some meals from. You end up eating the same things constantly too. I feel very resentful I can't just buy an oven ready lasagne to shove in on the days I feel exhausted or have a headache as have to make everything from scratch! Boo!


----------



## lozzy21

I just end up doing curry, chilli or something like steak or chicken or chips.


----------



## louise1302

i havent read back ladies i will later but i just needed to share

i found the babies heartbeat with the doppler :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

having not had a scan since 9+6 i was getting a bit worried but tonight i got the doppler out and thought id try i tried for about 5 minsd and there it was just slightly to the left bump bump bumping away. having used the doppler pretty much all the time when i was pregnant with archie i knew it straight away i got to listen for about a minute and 2 of the boys got a listen too

im on :cloud9:


----------



## lozzy21

Thats great news Louise


----------



## Nessicle

Fabulous Louise!! :happydance: 

lozzy yeah I get sick of chicken and chips at restaurants :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

When do you get your MAT B1 form?


----------



## louise1302

about 28 weeks normaly


----------



## ducky1502

I think you get it at your 24/25wk appointment with your midwife. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah im sure its 24 weeks,i had to ring up to get mine last time tho i think.


----------



## lozzy21

I think it will have to be your 24 week apointment as you need to tell work by the time your 25 weeks.


----------



## Pixxie

Has anyone started buying things or decorating the nursery yet? My family insists I should start now but I feel like Im jumping the gun a bit? :shrug: xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Pixxie I have nothing but two sleepsuits and a blanket!! I know lots of women are the same as us and a lot have loads already, everyone is different. A lot of it for us though is that we're moving house in 6wks (or less) and haven't found a house yet so we don't know how much room we'll have etc so it's difficult to choose nursery stuff. Plus we might as well wait rahter than lug it all from one house to another. PLUS all of our money is going into this move so we're very poor until afterwards. 

Once we have moved and have a bit of money I think we will be buying little and often, making notes of things people can get us as gifts etc. I've already been offered a crib, an electric rocker and an electric breast pump so that saves some money.


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got a few things Pixie. I cant decorate the nursary untill after my dads been in september


----------



## Mizze

I have zip, nada, nothing 

I think I was waiting until I felt this pregnancy would really end in a baby plus my Mum has loads of stuff from when my sister's two were born so I will have a good rummage through that first

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

Ive started my wish list on mothercare.com and Ive got my eye on some ebay bargins regarding clothes. People keep telling me to start the nursery though because 'baby will be here before you know it' blah blah. Like hello! I have another 5 months left! dont rush me!!! :haha: xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Hope everyone has had a good day....:flower:

When is the summer over, im hating this heat....:dohh:


----------



## lozzy21

I dont realy see why people rush to get the nursary done when for most people baby spends 6 months in with them anyway


----------



## Kerrieann

Theres never a rush to do the nursery pixxie especially as baby isnt even in there till like 6 months old as they sleep with you, but it is noce to have it all ready for when you have them


----------



## Kerrieann

Haha we must have posted at same time lozzy :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Great minds Kerri


----------



## Pixxie

Yea I can see myself setting everything up and then driving myself mad by standing and looking at the nursery all day! xxx


----------



## lozzy21

The one thing i cant wait to do is start to wash all babys clothes but i wont be doing that untill 38ish weeks


----------



## KellyC75

Well, I wont be decorating a nursery, as we are emigrating next year & living in a rental here in the Uk until then

We are having to think alot more about the baby things we are buying though...:baby:


----------



## Kerrieann

I cant wait to do that too! I remember doing it for ds and hanging it all out to dry and then ironing it all and putting it in his drawers, i loved that part as sad as that sounds lol, i had nothing better to do with my mat leave lol


----------



## lozzy21

Speeking of mat leave when is every one starting?

Im torn, i have a fairly physicaly demanding job so dont know how long i will be able to manage it for. They keep saying they are going to give me more admin work but i dont know if it will be enough to fill a whole weeks work.


----------



## lozzy21

My belly is lopsided :rofl:


----------



## Pixxie

I was planning my mat leave to start at 35 weeks so I could rest up properly before bubs arrived, obviously Im going to be getting much more rest than I bargained for now!

And :rofl: at your belly! xxx


----------



## louise1302

im going to start my mat leave around the middle of nov at about 34 weeks ish as i get knackered at my job

i didnt get my matb1 until 28 weeks with archie although i think it was because here if its not your first baby you dont see the midwife at 24/25 weeks you have the 20 week appt then a 28 week one and i got it at that

i cant have a nursery :( ive only got a 3 bed house and with 4 kids already this baby is going in the bottom drawer of the wardrobe :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

I only work part time anyway but I will be starting my maternity probably about 36wks, around the beginning of november. I will keep going longer if I can though as my employer is my mum so doesn't need a set leaving date.


----------



## cho

Hi girls how r u all?
Ive been feeling ill all day, think i have a bug:(
I am going to really miss doing a nursery as lo will be in our room at first then sharing with Bradley so dont know how i am going to go around it.
If its a boy i could prob keep it the same its all thomas, but if its a girl were either have to move or i could do like disney or something :shrug:
How is everryone else feeling, has anyone else got a bug?


----------



## louise1302

ive had a bug twice in this pregnancy i feel your pain. try to rest and drinks lots :hugs:

my lo is calledd bradley but hes 11 lol


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girls hope you're all ok? 

I'm probs worrying over nothing but I was just laid on the sofa and the cat was laid on my thighs he suddenly sprang off my thighs and used my abdo as a leap board - will it do anything bad to bubs??x


----------



## lozzy21

Baby will be fine ness its well padded


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks lozzy I know I'm being paranoid just hurt me a little Sao was a bit worried! Suppose pregnant women with toddlers get accidentally kicked in the tummy frequently!


----------



## Tabs

Hey girls, I hope you don't mind, but I've quickly made up a little sparkly thing we can put in our signatures?? It's not brilliant, but thought it might be a nice idea (couldn't see anyone else with one, so hope I'm not treading on toes! :blush:)

Anyhoo, if you want to use it, then this is the code:

[****URL=https://www.sparklee.com][****IMG]https://img110.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2010/07/02/fd20b697da359ed112e97756314397fe.gif[/IMG][/URL]

Just remove the red **** from the code!


----------



## Tabs

Oh poo, I'm sorry, I must be reading with my bloody eyes closed! I just noticed Nessicle has a banner in her siggy already! :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

Tabs said:


> Oh poo, I'm sorry, I must be reading with my bloody eyes closed! I just noticed Nessicle has a banner in her siggy already! :dohh:


I would like to use yours, as its a more Girly colour....:winkwink:

Kerrie, are we allowed to use different ones, or should we all have the same?


----------



## spencerbear

Hi all

Sorry ive not been around much, if at all this week. This has been a seriously tiring week both at work and home. 

Im hoping to start my mat leave around 36 weeks, taking the first 2 weeks as holiday and then straight into leave. 

I have started buying things for lo but wont be doing a nursery as baby will have to share Ive not got my scan until 11th august, feels like ages away right now


----------



## lozzy21

My grandma has said she thinks my dad is going to get me a tumble dryer :happydance:


----------



## Sherri81

Well I don't know if it's been fixed yet or not... but according to my ticker, my baby has had a MASSIVE growth spurt in the past week and has gone from 6" to 10"!!! Wow!! Lol. Why is everyone else's still so little??


----------



## Sherri81

So apparently its because my baby can strech its legs out... so why aren't any of your streching their legs out this week??


----------



## lozzy21

Usualy Sherri there measured head to bum


----------



## ducky1502

Most of our measurements are head to bum whereas yours is head to toe. I was told at my scan my baby is about 8-9inches head to toe so not that far off yours.


----------



## lozzy21

I cant wait till my scan :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D


----------



## ducky1502

only 4 weeks to go lozzy :) it will fly by! Bet your 12wk scan feels forever ago now, I know mine does.


----------



## lozzy21

It feels like an age but then no time at all

God were nearly half way through!


----------



## ducky1502

Don't scare me lol. The thought of reaching 20wks is terrifying and exciting all in one!


----------



## lozzy21

If this has flown by, the next 20 weeks will


----------



## ducky1502

Oh god just had mega boob leakage.... totally didn't expect that!!! All I did was press against my boob and ended up with a trickle all the way down my stomach!


----------



## lozzy21

I havent had anything that bad lol


----------



## WILSMUM

mines 10" as well sherrie!!

I only work part-time on a temp contract as a midday supervisor at ds's school (only 1.5hr a day) was meant to be finishing on 15th july but they're gonna extend my contract to the october half term so i'll be around 36 wks when I finish now!

We live in a rented house so won't be decorating the nursery either.

I can't believe in a week and a day I'll be half way and still not obviously preg!!!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

aaaahhh just noticed it doesn;t say that on this ticker - think it says the 10" meausrement on my fb ticker!!!


----------



## lozzy21

We rent but im going to get a border and some removable stickers to decorate the room. Walls are cream so its a good background


----------



## Mizze

Morning all - just catching up.

Found the bubs heartbeat (I think) on doppler - hurray! 

Im planning on starting my maternity leave 1st week of December -at about 37 weeks - BUT the way my leave year and leave rules work I can take ALL of my leave before that date so I will be leaving 1st November and wont go back for 13 months! Hurray :) :)

Havent really thought about the Nursery yet - Ive been too afraid I think to actively plan. After the 20 week scan I can see me going for a real splash with Prams, baby stuff, nursery stuff etc!!

Charlotte hope you are feeling better today. :hugs:

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning girls hope ur all ok?

Kelly course you can use what ever banner you want! I might use that one too as ive lost mine think it got taken off as my sig was too big :shrug:


----------



## lozzy21

Morning.

Iv got work at 2. Boooooooo

Had a play with the doppler this morning, why can i never catch it when its asleep? It never stays still lol


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Ladies....:flower:

I have just seen & bought my first bargain on Amazon....:happydance: Thought some of you may be interested 

Angelcare AC401 Baby Movement Sensor Pad and Sound Monitor
£55.38 (was £79.99) 

Excellent price for such a great monitor:happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

That is a great price kelly, we might get that one x


----------



## louise1302

awwww what a bargain i cant have it though :( my cot mattress is too thick and its miracoil not foam so the sensor wont work through it

i hope all you lovely ladies are well this morning, i feel a bit sicky but i still do most mornings

im much more relaxed for hearing the hb yesterday


----------



## ducky1502

Morning, well afternoon girlies :)

Haven't been sick for 3 days now.... big cheers for me!! :)

I've been staying at my families for a week now and left my doppler at home, I miss it!!!


----------



## Pixxie

Weyhey for Ducky! :dance: 

Louise does that mean you cant use an angel care monitor in a cot bed? I wanted one of those monitors but Im not paying that much for something I can only use in the moses basket! xxx


----------



## peaches31

hi everyone!

i wanted to say a BIG thank you to all of you! i got married on wednesday and everything went perfect! just like you all said it would! thanx for keeping me calm and making me realize my doubts where just nerves!
 



Attached Files:







wedding day 005.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ducky1502

awwww congrats on the big day :)


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations Peaches x


I just went and picked up the mamas and papas starlight swing that i won on ebay normally at least £100 got it brand new in box for £50, really pleased with it :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mizze

Congratulations Peaches - hope you had a great day 

Mizze x


----------



## mummyclo

Congratz peaches! :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats peaches, hope you both had a lovely day :happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

Thanks for the new siggi!!! I finally changed mine after it being the same for so long. 
Who is next to find out the sex???


----------



## louise1302

Pixxie said:


> Weyhey for Ducky! :dance:
> 
> Louise does that mean you cant use an angel care monitor in a cot bed? I wanted one of those monitors but Im not paying that much for something I can only use in the moses basket! xxx

my friend uses hers in a cot bed it depends entirely which mattress you have i went for a really expensive miracoil mattress with zip off covers and such and then looked ointo the angelcare and tommeetippee monitors and they both said in various reviews that they didnt pick up babies movements or breathing if the mattress was thicker than 11 cm(which is actually quite thick and definitely thicker than standard also) it doesnt pick up if you get springs as the distribute the babies weight and therefore it wont pick up breathing and movemyent also

i found the respisense monitor which does the same job but rather than go under the mattress it attaches to the babies nappy so can ber worn anywhere i actually found it more reasurring because things like sids dont just happen in the middle of the night in a cot or moses and the respisense can be worn in a bouncy chair, swing, cot , pram , bed literally anywhere-ill definitely be getting one for this baby. it clicks and a light flashes with each breath or movement, if baby has an aponea incident and doesnt breath for 10 seconds the machine gently vibrates to remind baby to breathe if no breath is taken for a further 5 seconds the alarm goes off
they are around 70 pounds to buy

https://img.alibaba.com/photo/11416002/Respisense_Buzz_Breathing_Effort_Monitor.jpg


----------



## Mincholada

It's a girl! It's a girl! Wooohooooo!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I can't believe my intuition from the start was right. Thought the whole time it's a girl and then everybody all of a sudden said boy, but NOPE, I can go buy pink now :)

I think the sonographer was a little amazed himself. He took the ultrasound device, put it on my belly and with the first shot, saw what LO was. He let me know that he already knew, took some more shots though and then started the explaining for me and I saw it myself. So precious!

My girl is having a ball inside of me by the way. :cloud9: It's amazing that I don't feel any of that, but just like last time, she was throwing her legs up and her arms away and seemed to enjoy herself quite well. If she stays that way, it's gonna get quite painful for me I guess, once i start feeling movement.

Well, so much update on my side. Gotta work early tomorrow and just came home from work and it's 3:18 in the morning... these hours really suck! 

To all of you in the States: HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!!! 

And you girls in UK and the rest of the world, have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## Nessicle

Happy 4th July to all my American friends!


----------



## WILSMUM

Blimey didn't realise it was 4th July already!!!! 
Happy 4th July to all of you over in the States!!!
Congrats on the girl Mincholada - great news!
How does that put things - must be more girls at the moment isn't it?
Week tomorrow till my 20 wk scana dn then I'll know what i'm having - fingers crossed!! I'm convinvced its gonna be awkward and have its legs crossed!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Wohoo 1 week and 2 days till mine :)
Can't wait!
Are you finding out what it is WILSMUM?


----------



## Nessicle

apparently there are more girls than boys in the world anyway so that would make sense! 

Congrats Mincholada! 

I don't find out til scan at 21 weeks wish time would hurry!! lol xx


----------



## WILSMUM

yeah def wanna find out the sex - i really don't mind what it is although sure its a boy but i'm fed up with calling it, it and wanna be able to buy a pushchair and moses basket etc in a colour other than neutral!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats on the girl!

I've got 2 days until I find out what pebble is! Just hoping OH can get away from work to be there as it was booked for him anyway!


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh you're so lucky Sammi! OH won't let me have a private gender scan lol! Scrooge!! 

I want to be able to buy pink or blue too sick of only being able to look at neutral stuff ha ha x


----------



## louise1302

congrats on a little princess mincholada :)

im going to find out i cant wait to buy the right colour even though im thinking boy number 5 haha 1 week 1 day til 16 week scan and 5 weeks til 20 week scan, not long really

i feel a bit crappy this morning really sickly and brushing my teeth this morning made me sick too ugh one 0of those days i think


----------



## Kerrieann

Awww congrats on the pink bump mincholada!! :wohoo:

And good luck with ur scan sammi!!! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

i was the same brushing my teeth this morning Louise, gagging I had stop!


----------



## KellyC75

Many Congratulations on your Wedding day 'Peaches'....:happydance::flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Mincholada said:


> It's a girl! It's a girl! Wooohooooo!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> To all of you in the States: HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!!!
> 
> And you girls in UK and the rest of the world, have a wonderful Sunday!


Many Congratulations on joining team *PINK! *:cloud9:

Happy 4th July, hope you have a great one...:happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> I've got 2 days until I find out what pebble is! Just hoping OH can get away from work to be there as it was booked for him anyway!

How exciting....:happydance:

We will all be waiting with baited breath to hear if your team* BLUE* or *PINK*!? :baby:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Congratulations Peaches.

and also Mincholada on team PINK!!

We bought our pushchair and carrycot yesterday - well ordered it anyway. We should have it in August. So happy that's sorted!!


----------



## spencerbear

What one did you get butterfly?


----------



## ducky1502

Just had a look at the front page with all the storks starting to appear :) so lovely. Can't believe how many of us there are now!

Hope we stay in touch when our LO's are here :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

Yawn. Just had a two hour nap after work. Shouldent have done that, i wont be able to sleep tonight


----------



## - Butterfly -

spencerbear said:


> What one did you get butterfly?

after much deliberation we have gone for the Babystyle Oyster. We only needed pushchair and carrycot. We already have a carseat from Mollie which is one that lies flat so perfect for newborns. 

How is everyone today? I'm just waiting for a lovely roast dinner to be finished cooking yum

:flower:


----------



## mrsbling

Just got back from my 20 week anomaly scan, and we are on team :pink: :cloud9:

On the second piccie we can see hand, and a little foot :)
 



Attached Files:







scan piccie 040710 face.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7









scan piccie 040710 foot & hand.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## louise1302

congratulations x


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> What one did you get butterfly?
> 
> 
> How is everyone today? I'm just waiting for a lovely roast dinner to be finished cooking yum
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...


A roast dinner....Yummmmmmmmm! :thumbup:

Shame im just having soup! :dohh:


----------



## louise1302

i need a nap so bad, i didnt even get up early i went to bed around midnight and got up at 10 why am i so sleepy


----------



## till bob

mrsbling said:


> Just got back from my 20 week anomaly scan, and we are on team :pink: :cloud9:

congratulations on team pink how lovely xx


----------



## KellyC75

mrsbling said:


> Just got back from my 20 week anomaly scan, and we are on team :pink: :cloud9:

Yey....:happydance: Many congratulations on your *pink *bump...:cloud9:


----------



## till bob

Mincholada said:


> It's a girl! It's a girl! Wooohooooo!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I can't believe my intuition from the start was right. Thought the whole time it's a girl and then everybody all of a sudden said boy, but NOPE, I can go buy pink now :)
> 
> I think the sonographer was a little amazed himself. He took the ultrasound device, put it on my belly and with the first shot, saw what LO was. He let me know that he already knew, took some more shots though and then started the explaining for me and I saw it myself. So precious!
> 
> My girl is having a ball inside of me by the way. :cloud9: It's amazing that I don't feel any of that, but just like last time, she was throwing her legs up and her arms away and seemed to enjoy herself quite well. If she stays that way, it's gonna get quite painful for me I guess, once i start feeling movement.
> 
> Well, so much update on my side. Gotta work early tomorrow and just came home from work and it's 3:18 in the morning... these hours really suck!
> 
> To all of you in the States: HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!!!
> 
> And you girls in UK and the rest of the world, have a wonderful Sunday!

congratulations on team pink hun really pleased for u xx


----------



## till bob

hey everybody hope ur all ok iv had a nice lazy day today hubby cooked a gorgeous sunday roast and did all the washin up lol makes a change but it was yummy gona have an early nite tonite as fellin knackered. getting really jealous of u all findin out wat ur havin but im gona wait even tho i havent even had my app through yet but my midwife said the hospital is really slow at sendin 20 week scans out so just gota wait xx


----------



## peaches31

thanx everyone! today is our reception! time to PARTY! lol:happydance:

congrats on the pink bumps! cant wait til i find out! not til the 28th:wacko:


----------



## lozzy21

I wish i was on a roast dinner, iv had pizza


----------



## mrsbling

till bob said:


> hey everybody hope ur all ok iv had a nice lazy day today hubby cooked a gorgeous sunday roast and did all the washin up lol makes a change but it was yummy gona have an early nite tonite as fellin knackered. getting really jealous of u all findin out wat ur havin but im gona wait even tho i havent even had my app through yet but my midwife said the hospital is really slow at sendin 20 week scans out so just gota wait xx

You are sooo lucky you have a DH who can (and will) cook ;) the nearest I will get from DH is a takeway or a meal out!!!

I still have my NHS appointment for just over a weeks time, which I will still go to, and take my sister with me :) as Dh couldnt make the week days fro the NHS scans, which is why we had the private scan really.

I am sure your appointment date will come real soon, did they not give you your 20 week scan date at your 12 week scan? x


----------



## till bob

ah ur scan pic is gorg yeh he is really good like that he enjoys cookin bless him no they didnt book it there and then said id received it through the post xx


----------



## lozzy21

I had to cook my own pizza tonight cos he was out at footy


----------



## - Butterfly -

Dinner was yummy!! but I'm sooo full up now!! No room for desert!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats on the :pink: bump mrsbling :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
Hows everyone? Ive just got back from a lovely bbq at sil's it was yummy!! Ive got a thing for corn on the cob tho and ate 3 :blush: but only ate a sausage with them lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

Craving Corn on the cob - better than chocolate and biscuits!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

But i also drenched it in butter :blush: :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> But i also drenched it in butter :blush: :haha:

LOL :dohh:


----------



## vetmom

You guys in the UK must be sleeping! I had to go to page 2 to find us. 
Haven't posted in awhile but have been keeping up with all of the exciting news. 
Congrats to the new additions to team pink! I'm honestly considering finding out the sex now, I have always wanted to but OH didn't. I'm hoping it may help me bond with the LO before the big day comes. 
My biggest fear is that I will find out the sex and be disappointed, is that weird? I know that in the end, I will be so excited to have a little baby that it won't matter at all, but I'm just afraid that after a long and hard labour that I won't have the capacity to hide any emotions. The ultrasound will let me find out and start to get excited about the sex of our baby and I can have less anxiety about the 'big day'.
Does that make sense? I'm not used to being emotional, or talking about my feelings. Poor DH, he's just getting used to it too!!


----------



## ducky1502

Morning!! Even at this time talking about corn on the cob is making me hungry lol. Been up a couple of hours now, so much to do :( but once its all done I am definately getting back into bed for a nap! I only slept for 4hrs and I'm a girl who seriously struggles on less than 8. Hope everyone is ok today :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Morning everyone...:flower:

Why oh why havent I felt my LO move yet....:shrug: She is either a gentle little one, or ive too much flab on my belly! :haha:


----------



## billylid

I am nearly 19 weeks and still haven't had any sure feelings that I have felt little one move. I can hear bean moving around with my dopler but still no physical bumps that DH can feel.


----------



## WILSMUM

my DH does all the cooking!! Good job really cause if it was down to me we'd live on tins, jars and frozen stuff!!!!

Congrats on the team pink! Certainly seems to be more girls on the go at the moment - and there was us a few weeks ago thinking it was gonna be a month of boys!!!!

Only a week before I find out the sex!!


----------



## KellyC75

Yey....Just had my grocery delivery from Sainsburys....:happydance: Geez, that was easy!....:winkwink:


----------



## - Butterfly -

OH ducky - bless ya. I slept until 8.45am!! but to be honest I'm really struggling to get going this morning. Only got up once in the night for the loo too.


----------



## Mizze

Morning all. Congratulations to the team Pink mummies! I think team pink is in the lead at the moment. :thumbup:

Im at home today - had horrible day yesterday - real hormonal surge, nausea back bigtime and soooo tired - today I seem to have lost the hormonal surge to cry at nothing like I spent yesterday evening doing but im so tired and sicky feeling again. Poor DH was really worried about me but I think its just pregnancy stuff

So at home in bed on the laptop watching crappy tv trying not to be sick!

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

aahh hugs to you Mizze.

:flower::flower:


----------



## KellyC75

:pink:*GIRLS - 7* :pink:

Mrsbling
Sherri81
Eabha'sMum
kellyc75
Mincholada
xkirstyx
-Butterfly-


:blue:
*BOYS - 5* :blue:

nicki-m
Kerrieann 
M2B Antony
ducky1502
bubblebubble1


----------



## mummyclo

I will know if i am :blue: or :pink: next week! I think :blue: but im probably wrong
:dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> I will know if i am :blue: or :pink: next week! I think :blue: but im probably wrong
> :dohh:

How exciting....:happydance: Cant wait to find out!

I think your team *BLUE*....But thats just my pure guess from your scan picture :winkwink:


----------



## billylid

Yeop i will know which team next monday as well


----------



## Nessicle

Morning all!

Congrats to all the pink bumps we've had this week!! YOu're all making me so jealous I've got 5 weeks yet - I'll be the last to fine out lol! 

I had to take emergency half day holiday this morning I haven't slept at all last night I was sooo exhausted when the alarm went off at 6.30am :( had an extra 3 hours but still feel crappy start work at 1.30 so gonna have to go get showered and ready soon!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hope you feel better Ness :flower:


----------



## louise1302

hope you feel better ness

im pretty tired today and the weird dreams started again, last night was a caravan a jamaican woman and some cake....dont ask :lol:


----------



## Mizze

Aww Ness - hope you feel better

Mizze x


----------



## - Butterfly -

louise1302 said:


> hope you feel better ness
> 
> im pretty tired today and the weird dreams started again, last night was a caravan a jamaican woman and some cake....dont ask :lol:

 
Ohh jamaican ginger cake - yum!! LOL

I hate the weird dreams. At least I've stopped dreaming of prams and wedding outfits now I've got them sorted!! LOL


----------



## Nessicle

thanks girlies :flower: 

doesnt help I had a shitty weekend - I noticed on OH's phone his ex had text him on Friday but he'd deleted the text and just the name was visible with nothing under it (he has an iphone). I waited for him to mention something and he didnt so I asked him and he said that she'd just text him to say congrats on the baby and "was that ok?" in a patronising voice. I said I didnt say anything cos thought he'd mention it - given if there's nothing to hide then why not mention it? I didnt mention about him deleting the text details because he'd know I'd looked then.....I know it was wrong to look but if there's nothing to hide which I'm sure there's not then why delete the details? That just makes it looks suspicious in my mind. 

Problem is when we first got together she was always texting him (I mean she's married for goodness sake why doesnt she sod off and get on with her own life?!). It just makes me feel really insecure and paranoid. I trust Mark 100% and I know he wouldnt cheat on me but I hate that if she texts he hides it from me - I know it's cos if I see then I'll ask him, perhaps he just doesnt want any grief??

he's deleted the text completely now so her name isn't there on his messages but he'll end up deleting future texts completely now I'm sure, why not just say to me "oh caroline text today saying congrats on the baby"


----------



## vicky84

Nessicle said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Congrats to all the pink bumps we've had this week!! YOu're all making me so jealous I've got 5 weeks yet - I'll be the last to fine out lol!
> 
> I had to take emergency half day holiday this morning I haven't slept at all last night I was sooo exhausted when the alarm went off at 6.30am :( had an extra 3 hours but still feel crappy start work at 1.30 so gonna have to go get showered and ready soon!

Innervision in wakefield do free gender scans from 20 week - i know its still a wait but useful to know if you dont have success at ur NHS :)


----------



## WILSMUM

billylid said:


> Yeop i will know which team next monday as well

what time is yr scan next mon - mines not till 3:50!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Vicky! If we don't have success at the NHS scan then we'll defo go for a private gender scan. We have Leeds Screening Centre down the road from where I work and Insight Ultrasound do one for £60 so we'll probs go there as it's easier to get to from work etc :flower: x


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> thanks girlies :flower:
> 
> doesnt help I had a shitty weekend - I noticed on OH's phone his ex had text him on Friday but he'd deleted the text and just the name was visible with nothing under it (he has an iphone). I waited for him to mention something and he didnt so I asked him and he said that she'd just text him to say congrats on the baby and "was that ok?" in a patronising voice. I said I didnt say anything cos thought he'd mention it - given if there's nothing to hide then why not mention it? I didnt mention about him deleting the text details because he'd know I'd looked then.....I know it was wrong to look but if there's nothing to hide which I'm sure there's not then why delete the details? That just makes it looks suspicious in my mind.
> 
> Problem is when we first got together she was always texting him (I mean she's married for goodness sake why doesnt she sod off and get on with her own life?!). It just makes me feel really insecure and paranoid. I trust Mark 100% and I know he wouldnt cheat on me but I hate that if she texts he hides it from me - I know it's cos if I see then I'll ask him, perhaps he just doesnt want any grief??
> 
> he's deleted the text completely now so her name isn't there on his messages but he'll end up deleting future texts completely now I'm sure, why not just say to me "oh caroline text today saying congrats on the baby"

Myy DH is like that with his ex - he has a son with her as well and he alwyas phones her to speak to his son when he's at work and then never tells me - he says its cause he just gets grief from me whenever he mentions her but the only reason he gets grief is cause I find things out later that he's kept from me which then makes me paranoid about what else he isn't telling me!!!
I do have issues with her as they split up and got back together loads and when I met him they weren't together, we went on 1 date, I then kinda stood him up on the 2nd and about month after our first date I saw him out holding hands with another woman (which turned out to be his ex!), he saw me as well and a couple of days later he text me and we got chatting and we both wanted to go out again and to see what if anything would happen but because he'd got back with his ex we didn't go out for a couple of weeks after this conversation to give him time to sort things out! It then doesn't help that he didn;t tell her for ages that we were together and even now she thinks we've actually been together 3-6 months less than we really have and up to 2 years ago when we moved 400 odd miles away she was constantly trying to win him back so given all this history its not wonder I'm a bit paranoid!!

Anyway enough of my rambling on - I guess I just wanted to let you know that I know what u mean and I understand - I to would be really suspicious if I found out he'd had a text or something from an ex and then deleted and hideen it from me. I guess thats just men for you they just want and easy life with as little grief as possible but what they fail to realise is that by hiding things from us they are just making things worse!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Had a 'play around' with my signanture! :winkwink:

What do you all think? Bit much!!!! LOL


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> thanks girlies :flower:
> 
> doesnt help I had a shitty weekend - I noticed on OH's phone his ex had text him on Friday but he'd deleted the text and just the name was visible with nothing under it (he has an iphone). I waited for him to mention something and he didnt so I asked him and he said that she'd just text him to say congrats on the baby and "was that ok?" in a patronising voice. I said I didnt say anything cos thought he'd mention it - given if there's nothing to hide then why not mention it? I didnt mention about him deleting the text details because he'd know I'd looked then.....I know it was wrong to look but if there's nothing to hide which I'm sure there's not then why delete the details? That just makes it looks suspicious in my mind.
> 
> Problem is when we first got together she was always texting him (I mean she's married for goodness sake why doesnt she sod off and get on with her own life?!). It just makes me feel really insecure and paranoid. I trust Mark 100% and I know he wouldnt cheat on me but I hate that if she texts he hides it from me - I know it's cos if I see then I'll ask him, perhaps he just doesnt want any grief??
> 
> he's deleted the text completely now so her name isn't there on his messages but he'll end up deleting future texts completely now I'm sure, why not just say to me "oh caroline text today saying congrats on the baby"
> 
> Myy DH is like that with his ex - he has a son with her as well and he alwyas phones her to speak to his son when he's at work and then never tells me - he says its cause he just gets grief from me whenever he mentions her but the only reason he gets grief is cause I find things out later that he's kept from me which then makes me paranoid about what else he isn't telling me!!!
> I do have issues with her as they split up and got back together loads and when I met him they weren't together, we went on 1 date, I then kinda stood him up on the 2nd and about month after our first date I saw him out holding hands with another woman (which turned out to be his ex!), he saw me as well and a couple of days later he text me and we got chatting and we both wanted to go out again and to see what if anything would happen but because he'd got back with his ex we didn't go out for a couple of weeks after this conversation to give him time to sort things out! It then doesn't help that he didn;t tell her for ages that we were together and even now she thinks we've actually been together 3-6 months less than we really have and up to 2 years ago when we moved 400 odd miles away she was constantly trying to win him back so given all this history its not wonder I'm a bit paranoid!!
> 
> Anyway enough of my rambling on - I guess I just wanted to let you know that I know what u mean and I understand - I to would be really suspicious if I found out he'd had a text or something from an ex and then deleted and hideen it from me. I guess thats just men for you they just want and easy life with as little grief as possible but what they fail to realise is that by hiding things from us they are just making things worse!!!Click to expand...

Thank you hun I know you've had trouble with your DH's ex too - it sorta makes me feel better that other women have had the same with their fella's 'hiding' stuff for a quiet life when like you say it just makes us worse! 

I honestly don't think for a minute he has said anything he shouldnt have (perhaps she did I don't know) but he's even still got an account with Match.com and this sex dating site called Adultfriendfinder.com (he never actually met up with anyone I think it was more of an ego thing) and he never goes on them as far as I know but he still receives emails with 'matches'. It makes me feel like he's keeping his options open just in case someone better comes along.

I feel like his past is still so in my face. If it's not an ex texting then he sees a lot of his ex's/notches in the local pub - granted he doesnt go out a lot and he does tell me if he's been talking to an ex so I have that to be thankful for. That's why I don't understand him hiding this text from his ex. 

I said to him that I would ask if it was any ex not just that ex. I think he thinks I'm jealous of her which is not true - I have nothing to be jealous of her for - I just hate that she was always texting him when we first got together. She was his first love as well and she left her fiance at the time for my OH, they were together about 18 months then they broke up and she went back to her fiance and married him. 

I hate being paranoid - do I talk to him about how it's making me feel? i don't want him to think I've been snooping and I don't check his emails or his computer history to see what sites he's been on or anything (I know some women who do). He gets so defensive though when I try to talk about stuff like that and it usually ends up in me being upset...


----------



## WILSMUM

I know what you mean hun - i feel the same - i don't know whether to bring it up half the time or not! My DH has an ex wife (the preg one) who's the same age as me, who he has his 2 daughters with (they r 12 & 9) and he cheated on her with the ex he has his son (he's 3) with - the ex wife doesn't bother me its his ex girlf that really gets to me - I think its prob because shes 10 years younger than me, he left his ex wife for her and they split up and got back together loads of times. I sometimes almost ask him whether he's spoken to his son lately but then I don't! I know if her name gets mentioned for any reason and I do try and talk to him about my worries/concerns/fears no matter how calmly I try to stay it always seems to end up in an argument!!! It is a difficult one! But at the end of the day they are their exs and they are exs for a reason so I guess we just both have to try and relax and try not to be so paranoid - pregnancy hormone obviously aren't helping much mind!!!

As for the dating site things - when I split with my ex hubby and before I met DH I joined some online dating sites and things and even though I'm no longer a paid up member I do still get emails from them and can't get the buggers to stop! A lot of these sites are a nightmare once they get hold or yr details!!


----------



## Nessicle

Gosh that sounds like a bit of a mess with the ex wife and ex girlf that must be really hard on you - I don't know how you cope! I would be a wreck! 

I spoke to my mum about the emails today and she said "obviously keeping his options open" so that didnt help - I don't think that's the case but it does bother me that he hasn't just logged on and cancelled his accounts. Perhaps I should just not say anything for now and see what happens over the coming months - not that I'll know if he's text his ex or she's texted him as he'll probably delete it now for quiet life. But I suppose I can't do anything but trust him. He says I'm his soul mate and that he never wants to be with anyone else so that gives me comfort and his ex hasn't text him since xmas before now and he doesnt text her first (apparently she doesnt text now because "she probably knows you've got a problem with her" WTF? Course I have, she's an ex, she's married, you have no children together - tell her to sod off and get on with her own life and leave us alone!! 

He's very lucky that none of my ex's are constantly dangled in front of his face, sure he wouldnt like it!x


----------



## WILSMUM

I know what you mean hun I'd be the same if there weren't any kids involved but unfortunately they're are so they're always gonna be in our lives in some shape or form!

Again re the dating emails do you know he hasn't cancelled his accounts? My accounts r cancelled but I still get email from them!!!


----------



## Nessicle

yeah he hasn't cancelled them - I think it's cos he just can't be bothered but it would make me feel better


----------



## WILSMUM

how long have u been together if you don't mind me asking?

it might be something he just doesn't realy think about!


----------



## lozzy21

Hi girls, how is every one?


----------



## Pixxie

Hi everyone! :wave: 

Had a midwife appt today and got to listen to bubs, it was SOOOO loud! I couldnt believe it, last time it was really quiet cuz bubs was small :cloud9: And was glad that when I told my midwife I was feeling kicks from the outside she didnt say I was imagining it :haha: but said its very unusual to feel my first that early and I was very lucky :D xxx


----------



## Seb8

Hi guys,

Had my gender scan today and im on Team Blue!!! I was convinced i was having a girl so it was a massive shock but really excited!!!!

Please can my date be changed from the 17th to the 14th.

Thanks.


----------



## KellyC75

Seb8 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Had my gender scan today and im on Team Blue!!! I was convinced i was having a girl so it was a massive shock but really excited!!!!
> 
> Please can my date be changed from the 17th to the 14th.
> 
> Thanks.


Many Congratulations on team *blue*...:happydance::baby:

Will you be sharing any pics?...:shrug:


----------



## louise1302

congrats on team blue

anyone decided for sure their pram?


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats Seb8 :wohoo: have changed ur date hun :flower:

Ive ordered mine, its the new bugaboo bee plus and going to get the hood all in blue and blue cocoon to match!! Cant wait, its coming on 1st november x


----------



## spencerbear

congratulations on team blue xx

I have got mine put by at the shop and im having a silver cross freeway. will pick it up in december


----------



## - Butterfly -

Congrats on team blue seb8

I have ordered my pram - it is the Babystyle Oyster and I love it!!


----------



## Mizze

Congrats on team blue! 


Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

I got my bugaboo off of eBay! My fil is picking it up during the week for me as it's near his house am so excited!

Got my gender scan tomorrow night and I can't wait to see pebble again!


----------



## lozzy21

I having the silvercross linear freeway aswell.


----------



## Kerrieann

Good luck for tomorrow sammi!! x


----------



## spencerbear

lozzy21 said:


> I having the silvercross linear freeway aswell.

Great choice, lol


----------



## mrsbling

Seb8 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Had my gender scan today and im on Team Blue!!! I was convinced i was having a girl so it was a massive shock but really excited!!!!
> 
> Please can my date be changed from the 17th to the 14th.
> 
> Thanks.

Congratulations :) I bet that was a lovely suprise x


----------



## mrsbling

louise1302 said:


> congrats on team blue
> 
> anyone decided for sure their pram?

I am having the Quinny Buzz travel system, MIL is buying it for us :) x


----------



## lozzy21

spencerbear said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I having the silvercross linear freeway aswell.
> 
> Great choice, lolClick to expand...

I did want the 3d but when i seen it in the shop it looks realy small and flimsy and since we dont drive baby would be spending a fair bit of time in there.


----------



## spencerbear

i thought the same when i saw it. The freeway seems to have far more space for baby.


----------



## lozzy21

And even though its bigger its easier to push. The one thing i dont like about it is it dosent fold down as one. And it wont go in MIL boot :rofl:


----------



## louise1302

this is mine when i order it :cloud9: i have the babystlye oyster pushchair for archie but im not keen on the carrycot

https://lullaby-lane-babyshop.co.uk/images/prams/prestige_doodle_black.jpg

i did toy with the silver cross sleepover but it was 500 just for the pram and this one is 500 including all accessories and carseat


----------



## Pixxie

Im getting a Graco Symbio :) xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Please say im not the only one that has no idea which pram they are getting!....:shrug::haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Good luck for tomorrow sammi!! x

Thanks kerrie! Just hoping the OH can make it as he was the reason it was booked!


----------



## till bob

congrats on team blue seb8 how lovely im convinced im havin a boy but obviously we r not always right r we cant wait to find out wat we r havin xx


----------



## louise1302

good luck at your gender scan tomorrow sammi isnt someone else having theirs tomorrow too?

good luck whoever it is, only a week until my '12 week' scan now im so going to ask what pip is


----------



## ducky1502

Kelly don't worry :) we haven't decided on a pram yet.


----------



## billylid

WILSMUM said:


> billylid said:
> 
> 
> Yeop i will know which team next monday as well
> 
> what time is yr scan next mon - mines not till 3:50!!!!!Click to expand...

Mines not till 6pm! I have to wait for DH to finish work but at least he will be there :)


We have purchased the Valco Rebel Q Ex in truffle hehe
 



Attached Files:







valco-rebelq2.jpg
File size: 76.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## spencerbear

Good luck on all scans today x


----------



## sammiwry

Cheers everyone can't wait but it's not til 8.10pm tonight so today is going to drag! 

On a negative I've been sent home from work as my blood pressure is very low so got up at 5 for nothing!


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck to the 2 ladies having their scans today....:flower:

Shall look forward to hearing from you later...:happydance:


----------



## Pixxie

Oh dear my hormones are terrible today, I started crying before when I realised Im going to be someones mummy by Christmas :cloud9: :cry:

I THINK it might be starting to sink in :haha: I bought a pack of nappies, wipes and dummys yesterday when I went shopping which I think did it! I want to get a nappy out to see how small they are but I dont want to open the packet! :dohh: Were also starting to agree on some girls names now :happydance: We like Elizabeth, Georgina and Harriet :) 

Hope everyone is well :flower: xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Have fun at the scans today ladies.

Sammi - make sure you rest and hope you feel better soon. xx


----------



## lozzy21

Pixie, what name would go best with the surname? Thats helped our choices


----------



## Pixxie

The surname is Sloan, so I think Elizabeth sounds best but I think Im buyest because of Elizabeth Swan from pirates of the Caribbean! :rofl: 

Harriet goes well too though, but OH says Harriet sounds really posh :wacko: xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Whats wrong with having a posh name?


I hate my name its so common


----------



## Pixxie

I said whats wrong with posh! :haha: he didnt say no though so I may be able to work on it :) xxx


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> how long have u been together if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> it might be something he just doesn't realy think about!

Hi hun we've been together a year so not mega long. 

I spoke to him last night he was really lovely about it and told me I was "The One" and his soul mate and that I had nothing to worry about. He understood why I felt the way I did and said he honestly didnt think to mention the text from his ex and I do think he deleted the text to avoid any grief. I didnt mention the emails for now as I made my point to him and he listened so either he'll deactivate his accounts or he just genuinely can't be bothered with the farce of trying to deactivate them lol. 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

ooh Sammi good luck for tonight and rest up - low blood pressure isn't nice, mine's naturally low so constantly feel dizzy but midwife not worried cos it's just my blood pressure! Think it's slightly higher now I'm pg anyway as have had less dizziness. 

Congrats Seb on Team Blue!! How exciting! 

4 weeks and 3 days til my scan :happydance! 

This is the pram I'm getting it's a Graco Mosaic One Travel System. I'm not sure on the colour I want yet depends whether bubs is a boy or girl so won't order just yet - in laws are buying anyway! 


xx


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> how long have u been together if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> it might be something he just doesn't realy think about!
> 
> Hi hun we've been together a year so not mega long.
> 
> I spoke to him last night he was really lovely about it and told me I was "The One" and his soul mate and that I had nothing to worry about. He understood why I felt the way I did and said he honestly didnt think to mention the text from his ex and I do think he deleted the text to avoid any grief. I didnt mention the emails for now as I made my point to him and he listened so either he'll deactivate his accounts or he just genuinely can't be bothered with the farce of trying to deactivate them lol.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

So glad you have had a good chat about it....:hug:


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> how long have u been together if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> it might be something he just doesn't realy think about!
> 
> Hi hun we've been together a year so not mega long.
> 
> I spoke to him last night he was really lovely about it and told me I was "The One" and his soul mate and that I had nothing to worry about. He understood why I felt the way I did and said he honestly didnt think to mention the text from his ex and I do think he deleted the text to avoid any grief. I didnt mention the emails for now as I made my point to him and he listened so either he'll deactivate his accounts or he just genuinely can't be bothered with the farce of trying to deactivate them lol.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Glad its sorted hun - he does sound a nice reasonable sorta bloke!!

Our conversation actually worked out quite well with my DH as well - he came home just as I was writing the last reply to you and read that and one of the messages before and that then prompted him to tell me that he'd spoken to his ex girlf during the day, apparently shes had a cycst on her boob before that had to be drained and now she has another and shes making a big deal out of it how shes gotta to have it drained and removed and its got to be tested for the big C etc etc and can she have his mums phone number cause she wants her to look after Josh when she goes to hospital! All sounds fine but when you add into the equation that a year or so ago she phoned DH to tell him she had "cancer of the womb" and was going to have it removed which turned out to be a big fat lie then it kinda leaves you wondering whether shes at it again! Also her mum and family usually look affter Josh and DH's parents hardly ever see him even though they only live about 30 mins drive away and she knows that his mum works full time and apparently she made a point of telling him that she was getting engaged, which if thats the case why can't he look after Josh, I know DH would have looked after Wil for me if I'd needed him to even when we first got together. It all leaves me wondering if shes up to her old tricks again, which is entirely possible, we were always expecting some sort of trouble or something to kick off with her once I was preg!!
Anyway DH called his mum last night and gave her his exs number so shes gonna call her and get to the bottom of it all - thankfully she doesn't take fools gladly and certainly isn;t a soft touch so I'm pretty sure we'll get to the bottom of it now!


----------



## WILSMUM

We haven't decided on a pushchair yet - we're planning on going for a look when DHs daughters are here the last week of July, testing driving etc - we'll know the sex then as well!!! But just from looking online we're swaying towards the Quinny Speedi! I like the Buzz but don't think our budget can quite stretch to that and I do really have a perfectly good travel system from DS but it would just be nice to have something new!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Is anyone from 'December Dreamers' having a baby shower?

I really think im going to have one this time (didnt with DS1&2) 

My main reasons for wanting one this time are:

Probably my last pregnancy 
We are emigrating early next year (so nice to meet up with friends & family together) :friends::hugs2:
Im having a girl...:pink:(something ive only ever dreamed of)..:cloud9::yipee:

Love to know if any of you guys are having one & if so, do you have any reasons (or any excuse for a party!:wohoo:)


----------



## Pixxie

My MIL is throwing me and my SIL one in October, Ill be 7 months and she will be 8 months and were doing it for an excuse for a party :dance: xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Probably not,


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> how long have u been together if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> it might be something he just doesn't realy think about!
> 
> Hi hun we've been together a year so not mega long.
> 
> I spoke to him last night he was really lovely about it and told me I was "The One" and his soul mate and that I had nothing to worry about. He understood why I felt the way I did and said he honestly didnt think to mention the text from his ex and I do think he deleted the text to avoid any grief. I didnt mention the emails for now as I made my point to him and he listened so either he'll deactivate his accounts or he just genuinely can't be bothered with the farce of trying to deactivate them lol.
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Glad its sorted hun - he does sound a nice reasonable sorta bloke!!
> 
> Our conversation actually worked out quite well with my DH as well - he came home just as I was writing the last reply to you and read that and one of the messages before and that then prompted him to tell me that he'd spoken to his ex girlf during the day, apparently shes had a cycst on her boob before that had to be drained and now she has another and shes making a big deal out of it how shes gotta to have it drained and removed and its got to be tested for the big C etc etc and can she have his mums phone number cause she wants her to look after Josh when she goes to hospital! All sounds fine but when you add into the equation that a year or so ago she phoned DH to tell him she had "cancer of the womb" and was going to have it removed which turned out to be a big fat lie then it kinda leaves you wondering whether shes at it again! Also her mum and family usually look affter Josh and DH's parents hardly ever see him even though they only live about 30 mins drive away and she knows that his mum works full time and apparently she made a point of telling him that she was getting engaged, which if thats the case why can't he look after Josh, I know DH would have looked after Wil for me if I'd needed him to even when we first got together. It all leaves me wondering if shes up to her old tricks again, which is entirely possible, we were always expecting some sort of trouble or something to kick off with her once I was preg!!
> Anyway DH called his mum last night and gave her his exs number so shes gonna call her and get to the bottom of it all - thankfully she doesn't take fools gladly and certainly isn;t a soft touch so I'm pretty sure we'll get to the bottom of it now!Click to expand...

Thanks hun and thanks Kelly - he can be reasonable if I catch him at the right time lol but then I suppose we all have our moments if we've had a bad day or fed up! I feel much better for talking to him and he made me realise that I really do have to trust him 100% because otherwise it would just drive me crazy and there's no reason to suspect anything. 

Your DH's ex sounds like a compulsive liar from what you've said above and a bit attention seeking. She's obviously jealous and not been able to move on and feels she's in some sort of competition with you. It's pretty sad really isn't it? 

Obviously your DH wouldnt change his son for the world but it's a shame he had a child with that woman!! What a nightmare! Glad DH told you he'd spoken to his ex too, if they just spoke to us in the first place we wouldnt end up feeling like crap about situations like this! x


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I'm gonna have one at work just before I go on mat leave and one my mum is throwing for me around 7/8 months with some close friends, I know it's an american thing but I think it's fun to do definitely! party foods, wine for the non-preggers guests and some games! As well as a few pressies he he!x


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> ooh Sammi good luck for tonight and rest up - low blood pressure isn't nice, mine's naturally low so constantly feel dizzy but midwife not worried cos it's just my blood pressure! Think it's slightly higher now I'm pg anyway as have had less dizziness.
> 
> Congrats Seb on Team Blue!! How exciting!
> 
> 4 weeks and 3 days til my scan :happydance!
> 
> This is the pram I'm getting it's a Graco Mosaic One Travel System. I'm not sure on the colour I want yet depends whether bubs is a boy or girl so won't order just yet - in laws are buying anyway!
> 
> 
> xx

don't worry I'm currently tucked up in bed! My blood pressure too is naturally low but normally I'm ok I just have the odd day once in a blue moon when I feel really dizzy and everything starts going black but I've had it everyday for the last week now.


----------



## sazhuddy13

Morning all. i had really bad heartburn in the night and ended up being sick with it. i am really tired today but want to get some jobs done. hope i sleep well tonight.


----------



## Nessicle

Ah good Sammi get plenty of water and watch This Morning tucked up! 

x


----------



## louise1302

hope you feel better sammi. i feel sick again today....when will it end :(

i found the hb again this morning :cloud9: took me longer and when i did find it it was faint but i havent been feeling many flutters the past few days so i think bubs is nestled in the back

off to dfs today to order a new sofa am i a bit sad to be so excited?


----------



## louise1302

sazhuddy i hate herartburn i constantly have a pack of rennies in my bag, am thinking of asking the gp for gaviscon on perscription seeing as we dont pay for them now


----------



## sazhuddy13

louise1302 said:


> sazhuddy i hate herartburn i constantly have a pack of rennies in my bag, am thinking of asking the gp for gaviscon on perscription seeing as we dont pay for them now

yeah good point think i might go to the docters to get some as well i forgot about us getting it free.x


----------



## WILSMUM

Ness shes not just a compulsive liar shes a complete psychopath!!!! I have no idea what goes on it that tiny mind of hers I really don't!! Apparently last year she was getting married and even told DH she was moving to Poole in Dorset! Neither of which happened! Quite why she would lie about it I don't know - she lives down in Wiltshire and we live 400 odd miles away in Cumbria now and he doesn't see his son because of her psychopathic tendencies, so why her moving from Wiltshire to Dorset would make the blindest bit of difference god only knows!!! So I'm pretty sure this new engagement is another figment of her imagination!!!
U'd think she'd get over it, DH and I will have been together 3 years this October and have been married for 2 years and 4 months (was a bit of a whirlwind romance!!) and now have a baby on the way so u'd think she'd get the message!!!!
DH doesn't regret his kids but he does regret their mothers, esp her!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

louise1302 said:


> hope you feel better sammi. i feel sick again today....when will it end :(
> 
> i found the hb again this morning :cloud9: took me longer and when i did find it it was faint but i havent been feeling many flutters the past few days so i think bubs is nestled in the back
> 
> off to dfs today to order a new sofa am i a bit sad to be so excited?

No hun yr not sad - we ordered one just after Xmas from there and I was mega excited - you'll find you'll probably have to wait about 8 weeks for it to be made and delivered though! we were told 8 weeks but it came in about 6 I think!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

hope everyone feels better soon! i've got a stinking headache and feel really tired today!! Don't think the new fabric softner is helping - the smells really gettign to me!! U'd think I'd know better than to order a diff one on the online shopping when I don't know what it smells like cause I'm sensitive to some smells at the best of times and beign preg just makes it worse!!!!

Bubs has been really active the last day or so, it was moving around last night and DH put his hand on my belly and bubs carried on doing whatever it was doing and DH felt it again - he's felt it before but that was from him poking my belly and making bubs move this is the first time I've said bubs is moving and then hes felt it as well!!!! DH and I were dtd last night and bubs started kicking and jumping about which was slightly off putting to say the least!! Lol!!! It seems to have moved now - before I was feeling flutters etc on the left but yest and today its on the right and a lot stronger than just flutters - def more like little kicks and punches!!!!

Can't wait to see bubs again at the scan next week and find out what it is although convinvced its a boy!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Ah good Sammi get plenty of water and watch This Morning tucked up!
> 
> x

Noooo! Jeremy Kyle!!


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> Ness *shes not just a compulsive liar shes a complete psychopath*!!!! I have no idea what goes on it that tiny mind of hers I really don't!! Apparently last year she was getting married and even told DH she was moving to Poole in Dorset! Neither of which happened! Quite why she would lie about it I don't know - she lives down in Wiltshire and we live 400 odd miles away in Cumbria now and he doesn't see his son because of her psychopathic tendencies, so why her moving from Wiltshire to Dorset would make the blindest bit of difference god only knows!!! So I'm pretty sure this new engagement is another figment of her imagination!!!
> U'd think she'd get over it, DH and I will have been together 3 years this October and have been married for 2 years and 4 months (was a bit of a whirlwind romance!!) and now have a baby on the way so u'd think she'd get the message!!!!
> DH doesn't regret his kids but he does regret their mothers, esp her!!!

:rofl: nowt queer as folk hun - she sounds like a right nightmare! 

People like that just don't get the message that they're sad and pathetic and just should get on with their own lives! 

Mine and Mark's relationship was a whirlwind too lol - feel like we've been together for years and years! x


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Ah good Sammi get plenty of water and watch This Morning tucked up!
> 
> x
> 
> Noooo! Jeremy Kyle!!Click to expand...

lol it's finished by 10.30 am though :haha: 

Loose Women at 12.30 pm woot!


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> hope everyone feels better soon! i've got a stinking headache and feel really tired today!! Don't think the new fabric softner is helping - the smells really gettign to me!! U'd think I'd know better than to order a diff one on the online shopping when I don't know what it smells like cause I'm sensitive to some smells at the best of times and beign preg just makes it worse!!!!
> 
> Bubs has been really active the last day or so, it was moving around last night and DH put his hand on my belly and bubs carried on doing whatever it was doing and DH felt it again - he's felt it before but that was from him poking my belly and making bubs move this is the first time I've said bubs is moving and then hes felt it as well!!!! DH and I were dtd last night and bubs started kicking and jumping about which was slightly off putting to say the least!! Lol!!! It seems to have moved now - before I was feeling flutters etc on the left but yest and today its on the right and a lot stronger than just flutters - def more like little kicks and punches!!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see bubs again at the scan next week and find out what it is although convinvced its a boy!!!!

Oooh how lovely for your DH I can't wait for my OH to feel bubs moving it will be lovely for him!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Ah good Sammi get plenty of water and watch This Morning tucked up!
> 
> x
> 
> Noooo! Jeremy Kyle!!Click to expand...
> 
> lol it's finished by 10.30 am though :haha:
> 
> Loose Women at 12.30 pm woot!Click to expand...

Always have episodes on the Internet!


----------



## Nessicle

ooh cool! 

I was just naughty and ate a tortilla wrap from pret.....I know I'm going to pay for it tomorrow with pain but OMG it was the most amazing thing I've ever tasted and bubs was doing summersaults when I was eating it!


----------



## sammiwry

Aww bless! Hoping you don't suffer too badly


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol ness! Bubs obviously appreciated it!!! Hope u don't suffer too much tomorrow :hug:

Oh yes it was a real whirlwind! We had our first date in September but then I kinda stood him up!! A month later we happened to bump into each other the Swindon Half Marathon, he was with his ex and I was with a guy I had been dating, we'd split up but remained friends "with benefits" Lol!!! A couple of days after that DH texted me and we arranged to go out for dinner a couple of weeks later to give him time to "tidy things up" his end! But about a week later he came round mine one evening after we'd been texting each other all day everyday and couldn't wait any longer to see each other again! And pretty much that was that! He was round every night after that and had pretty much moved in after a couple of weeks and after a couple of months we'd decided to get married and try for a baby!!! We were married 5 months after offically getting together!!!! 

Its lovely that he can feel bubs moving around easier now and I can't wait till I can snuggle up to him in bed and have bubs kick him in the back!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi girls how ru all today? Ness hope ur not in pain tomoz, the wraps are amazing tho!

Wilsmum, we dtd last nite too and baby started kicking...wierd!! lol. I was laying flat on my back this morning and could see where he was in my belly, that was wierd too, like a hard lump to the side of my belly button, when i pushed there, he moved away! :haha:

My scan in 2 days, dh cant come tho :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Hi girls how ru all today? Ness hope ur not in pain tomoz, the wraps are amazing tho!
> 
> Wilsmum, we dtd last nite too and baby started kicking...wierd!! lol. I was laying flat on my back this morning and could see where he was in my belly, that was wierd too, like a hard lump to the side of my belly button, when i pushed there, he moved away! :haha:
> 
> My scan in 2 days, dh cant come tho :cry:

Kerrie I know how you feel! This gender scan was booked for OH and now there is a possibility he cant come although he's been texting me trying to work out a great escape plan so he can come! Aren't men a pain in the bum sometimes!


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol!!!
DH still keeps trying to plaay baby music from his iphone and everytime baby moves away and hides!! 
Oh no hun gutting that DH can't come to yr scan!

I've got DS's parents evening tomorrow!! Find out what a little angel he is at school (shame he's a monster at home!! Lol!!) and which class he's gonna be in in September!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Its because hes self employed so if he takes the day off he loses £150!! And because he came 3 weeks ago to gender one he said he will have to miss this one to save money :cry: completely understandable but still sad lol


----------



## sammiwry

Like you say completly understandable but still disappointing! Out of interest what does he do about the 2 weeks paternity leave then? Would be get covered by the government or is it only us ladies covered?


----------



## - Butterfly -

great question Sammi my DH is self employed too and I don't know the answer to that either!!

Ness - Home you don't suffer from the wrap hun.

TMI question - I find it uncomfortable to DTD. not internally but because I'm overweight anyway which makes my bump stick out in further and it feels uncomfortable there. The only position that doesn't hurt is from behind but this isn't very romantic!! Sorry if TMI ladies :blush:


----------



## WILSMUM

I think we'll all gonna have to move to doggy or spooning from behind at some stage when our bumps grown hun!! Have u tried lying on the edge of the bed with yr OH standing??


----------



## - Butterfly -

WILSMUM said:


> I think we'll all gonna have to move to doggy or spooning from behind at some stage when our bumps grown hun!! Have u tried lying on the edge of the bed with yr OH standing??

No I haven't I'll maybe treat him to that before I go on a hen weekend this weekend!! :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

My dh is a plasterer, he doesnt get paternity leave as is self employed, he only took a week off with ds and we struggled for about a month for money! So this time will be really difficault as we always struggle in december as he is off the last 2 weeks as no work on but needs the first week off too so we need to save around £1500 just for his time off plus buy everything for the baby!!! Stress! :cry:


----------



## till bob

good luck tonite sammi cant wait to c wat ur havin u think girl dont u so be really interesting if ur instinct is right xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> My dh is a plasterer, he doesnt get paternity leave as is self employed, he only took a week off with ds and we struggled for about a month for money! So this time will be really difficault as we always struggle in december as he is off the last 2 weeks as no work on but needs the first week off too so we need to save around £1500 just for his time off plus buy everything for the baby!!! Stress! :cry:

Looks like we're in the same boat then. my dh is a carpenter. The only benefit to us is that lo is due 21st december so this fits in with his normal quiet time anyway. Better start saving a bit and stop spending money we can't afford lol :cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

lucky you with urs then, even if i go the 2 weeks over its not that great but would meen 3 weeks off in a row which is nice but really will struggle!! But will probly be too hbappy to notice lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> lucky you with urs then, even if i go the 2 weeks over its not that great but would meen 3 weeks off in a row which is nice but really will struggle!! But will probly be too hbappy to notice lol

We'll all be fine hun. We'll have little bundles to love and cherish - what else matters! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

till bob said:


> good luck tonite sammi cant wait to c wat ur havin u think girl dont u so be really interesting if ur instinct is right xx

I do indeed think pebble is a little girl so we shall see!


Oh Kerrie what a major bummer :( I don't see how it's fair we get paid leave and men don't even if self employed, where is the equality in that?


----------



## Kerrieann

Employed men do get paid if they have been with the company long enough, its just the self employed ones that dont! Not fair and doesnt make sense :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Employed men do get paid if they have been with the company long enough, its just the self employed ones that dont! Not fair and doesnt make sense :cry:

Yea but don't self employed women get some sort of pay? So it's still not fair as your DH still has to pay NI and tax so what difference is it between him being self employed and a woman, do you see what I mean now?


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Employed men do get paid if they have been with the company long enough, its just the self employed ones that dont! Not fair and doesnt make sense :cry:
> 
> Yea but don't self employed women get some sort of pay? So it's still not fair as your DH still has to pay NI and tax so what difference is it between him being self employed and a woman, do you see what I mean now?Click to expand...

Yes you are right Sammi and it's not fair. Same for my dh too :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Employed men do get paid if they have been with the company long enough, its just the self employed ones that dont! Not fair and doesnt make sense :cry:
> 
> Yea but don't self employed women get some sort of pay? So it's still not fair as your DH still has to pay NI and tax so what difference is it between him being self employed and a woman, do you see what I mean now?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are right Sammi and it's not fair. Same for my dh too :cry:Click to expand...

So like I say there is not equality that they claim there is, plus as men can only take 2 weeks what is the problem with them doing it?


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Employed men do get paid if they have been with the company long enough, its just the self employed ones that dont! Not fair and doesnt make sense :cry:
> 
> Yea but don't self employed women get some sort of pay? So it's still not fair as your DH still has to pay NI and tax so what difference is it between him being self employed and a woman, do you see what I mean now?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are right Sammi and it's not fair. Same for my dh too :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> So like I say there is not equality that they claim there is, plus as men can only take 2 weeks what is the problem with them doing it?Click to expand...

Nope there's no equality and with the new government making cuts it's highly unlikely that self-employed men will get this help. It's just wrong.


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> Lol ness! Bubs obviously appreciated it!!! Hope u don't suffer too much tomorrow :hug:
> 
> Oh yes it was a real whirlwind! We had our first date in September but then I kinda stood him up!! A month later we happened to bump into each other the Swindon Half Marathon, he was with his ex and I was with a guy I had been dating, we'd split up but remained friends "with benefits" Lol!!! A couple of days after that DH texted me and we arranged to go out for dinner a couple of weeks later to give him time to "tidy things up" his end! But about a week later he came round mine one evening after we'd been texting each other all day everyday and couldn't wait any longer to see each other again! And pretty much that was that! He was round every night after that and had pretty much moved in after a couple of weeks and after a couple of months we'd decided to get married and try for a baby!!! We were married 5 months after offically getting together!!!!
> 
> Its lovely that he can feel bubs moving around easier now and I can't wait till I can snuggle up to him in bed and have bubs kick him in the back!!!! Lol!!!

Wow what a lovely story! 

Me and my OH are like that though except we haven't got married. We met last July in a local pub through my sister and swapped numbers. I actually went to meet a different that night who I had arranged to meet up with lol and I didnt text OH for about a week just because I was busy at work etc. Finally text him and we met up a week later, had our first date and went back to his :winkwink: we had a fab time had so much in common, the next day I expected him to drop me home and then see him the following week but he stayed all day and night and the rest is history! We have literally spent 3 nights apart in a year! We both wanted children and felt we'd found the right person so started ttc after 6 months. We'll get married soon enough but we're not in any rush for now x


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Employed men do get paid if they have been with the company long enough, its just the self employed ones that dont! Not fair and doesnt make sense :cry:
> 
> Yea but don't self employed women get some sort of pay? So it's still not fair as your DH still has to pay NI and tax so what difference is it between him being self employed and a woman, do you see what I mean now?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are right Sammi and it's not fair. Same for my dh too :cry:Click to expand...


Mine too....He is a self-employed roofer

We also have a tax bill to pay in January....Ahh, something to look forward to....NOT! :growlmad:


----------



## louise1302

awww lovely stories i met my dh on the 06/06/06 he proposed on the 07/07/07 and we married on 08/08/08 soppy in know :lol: but it was lovely we had to book the wedding a year in advance becuase everyone wanted to get married that day. apparently its a lucky chinese day 

i ordered my sofa...1600 gulp but its a lovely leather and for that i got a 3 seater 2 chairs and a footstool along with 5 years unlimited stain removal and repairs and 2 leather cleaning kits so all in all im pretty happy


----------



## Kerrieann

I didnt know that self employed women get paid, that does seem odd that the men dont then, i agree that theres no way they will change that anytime soon with the way things are going at the moment!


----------



## louise1302

hubby does get paid paternity but tbh its not worth it its something like 117 a week when normally hed earn about 500 so he isnt taking any, hes going to try and take a hol when bubs arrives although it didnt work with archie as he came 2 weeks latre and dh was due back in work the day after we came home


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann are we bump buddies? Never noticed before!
:)


----------



## louise1302

who has gender scans today? i cant to see more coloured storks it means its getting closer for me :)


----------



## louise1302

i need a bump buddy i havvent got one :(


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> I didnt know that self employed women get paid, that does seem odd that the men dont then, i agree that theres no way they will change that anytime soon with the way things are going at the moment!


Women dont get much I dont think but its still something!



I'm only going to get "told off" if I say how I met Warren so I wont, but in short we got together 7th March '09, got engaged 7th November '09 at my family birthday meal and were due to get married 7th November '12.


----------



## sammiwry

louise1302 said:


> who has gender scans today? i cant to see more coloured storks it means its getting closer for me :)


Meeeee but not for another 3 hours!!


----------



## Nessicle

Aw girls so sorry your OH's can't go with you! Such a shame, my OH couldnt come to my first scan at 8 weeks so mum came with me, although there wasn't much to see at that point anyway. 

My OH won't get paternity leave either as he works for his dad and doesnt really take time off. Thankfully bubs is due round their quiet period too


----------



## Kerrieann

mummyclo said:


> Kerrieann are we bump buddies? Never noticed before!
> :)

Yay we can if you want to hun, i havent got one yet!


----------



## KellyC75

I dont really know what a 'bump buddy' means?....:shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> I didnt know that self employed women get paid, that does seem odd that the men dont then, i agree that theres no way they will change that anytime soon with the way things are going at the moment!
> 
> 
> Women dont get much I dont think but its still something!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only going to get "told off" if I say how I met Warren so I wont, but in short we got together 7th March '09, got engaged 7th November '09 at my family birthday meal and were due to get married 7th November '12.Click to expand...

ooh I'm intrigued.....were you the 'other woman'....? Sure no one will tell you off though hun it's no one elses business. I always get comments from people about how we "didnt waste time" lol but stuff 'em I'm happy, he's happy! x


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Kerrieann are we bump buddies? Never noticed before!
> :)
> 
> Yay we can if you want to hun, i havent got one yet!Click to expand...

YEY :happydance:
I don't have one yet either!


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> I dont really know what a 'bump buddy' means?....:shrug:

Kelly it's someone who is at the same stage as you (i..e me and SammiWry are exact). Mainly it's more towards the end it comes in to play when you go in to labour so your bump buddy can update everyone :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

KellyC75 said:


> I dont really know what a 'bump buddy' means?....:shrug:

Someone due on the same day as you :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

How long have all of you been with your DH/partners/Boyfriends?....:shrug: 

As you can see from my ticker, we have been together for exactly 14 years & 6 months today!.....:happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I haven't got a bump buddy either :cry:

16 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## Pixxie

Oh god bubs is on one today! Ive been kicked constantly for the last hour... just my luck that daddy is at the bleeding pub :rofl: 

He doesnt believe the baby is kicking me already xxx


----------



## Pixxie

KellyC75 said:


> How long have all of you been with your DH/partners/Boyfriends?....:shrug:
> 
> As you can see from my ticker, we have been together for exactly 14 years & 6 months today!.....:happydance:


Just over 3 years :) xxx


----------



## mummyclo

I have been with my oh 2 years :)


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks for letting me know Girls....:flower:

Well, in that case, all my potential 'bump buddies' dont seem to post on this thread much....:dohh:


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> I didnt know that self employed women get paid, that does seem odd that the men dont then, i agree that theres no way they will change that anytime soon with the way things are going at the moment!
> 
> 
> Women dont get much I dont think but its still something!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only going to get "told off" if I say how I met Warren so I wont, but in short we got together 7th March '09, got engaged 7th November '09 at my family birthday meal and were due to get married 7th November '12.Click to expand...
> 
> ooh I'm intrigued.....were you the 'other woman'....? Sure no one will tell you off though hun it's no one elses business. I always get comments from people about how we "didnt waste time" lol but stuff 'em I'm happy, he's happy! xClick to expand...

Haha no I'm not the "other" woman lol.

:blush: I have a friend who is in the army and when he was in Iraq said how nice it was talking to mates from back home and there mates about normal stuff and being treated as though he was still here, I went out with another female friend and she mentioned an app on facebook called social me, so I got it purely to find people to talk to and most of them were in the army. 

Warren was one of the people I started talking to (I didn't know at first he was out in Afghan while I was talking to him!) We got on really well and as he is based very near to my house I agreed to meet him, so literally the day after he came home from Afghan I went to meet him. And like you Ness, we've not looked back!


I hasten to add I never thought of taking it further I was purely doing it to talk to others as my job at the time was very anti social hours! And I also know I am very lucky that he is as he said he is and not some psycho!


----------



## Pixxie

I want a bump buddy :( x


----------



## - Butterfly -

I've just looked on page 1 also and my potential bump buddies don't post on here either!


----------



## Pixxie

sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> I didnt know that self employed women get paid, that does seem odd that the men dont then, i agree that theres no way they will change that anytime soon with the way things are going at the moment!
> 
> 
> Women dont get much I dont think but its still something!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only going to get "told off" if I say how I met Warren so I wont, but in short we got together 7th March '09, got engaged 7th November '09 at my family birthday meal and were due to get married 7th November '12.Click to expand...
> 
> ooh I'm intrigued.....were you the 'other woman'....? Sure no one will tell you off though hun it's no one elses business. I always get comments from people about how we "didnt waste time" lol but stuff 'em I'm happy, he's happy! xClick to expand...
> 
> Haha no I'm not the "other" woman lol.
> 
> :blush: I have a friend who is in the army and when he was in Iraq said how nice it was talking to mates from back home and there mates about normal stuff and being treated as though he was still here, I went out with another female friend and she mentioned an app on facebook called social me, so I got it purely to find people to talk to and most of them were in the army.
> 
> Warren was one of the people I started talking to (I didn't know at first he was out in Afghan while I was talking to him!) We got on really well and as he is based very near to my house I agreed to meet him, so literally the day after he came home from Afghan I went to meet him. And like you Ness, we've not looked back!
> 
> 
> I hasten to add I never thought of taking it further I was purely doing it to talk to others as my job at the time was very anti social hours! And I also know I am very lucky that he is as he said he is and not some psycho!Click to expand...

I think thats a lovely story of how you met your OH, I met mine in the pub bladdered and couldnt remember his name the next day :haha: xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Awww Sammi that's lovely :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Thats cute 'sammiwry'....I think that some of the best relationships start as friends :hugs:


----------



## Pixxie

Ive just noticed Im not on the list for December! :dohh: could you add me please Im due the 15th :) xx


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> I didnt know that self employed women get paid, that does seem odd that the men dont then, i agree that theres no way they will change that anytime soon with the way things are going at the moment!
> 
> 
> Women dont get much I dont think but its still something!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only going to get "told off" if I say how I met Warren so I wont, but in short we got together 7th March '09, got engaged 7th November '09 at my family birthday meal and were due to get married 7th November '12.Click to expand...
> 
> ooh I'm intrigued.....were you the 'other woman'....? Sure no one will tell you off though hun it's no one elses business. I always get comments from people about how we "didnt waste time" lol but stuff 'em I'm happy, he's happy! xClick to expand...
> 
> Haha no I'm not the "other" woman lol.
> 
> :blush: I have a friend who is in the army and when he was in Iraq said how nice it was talking to mates from back home and there mates about normal stuff and being treated as though he was still here, I went out with another female friend and she mentioned an app on facebook called social me, so I got it purely to find people to talk to and most of them were in the army.
> 
> Warren was one of the people I started talking to (I didn't know at first he was out in Afghan while I was talking to him!) We got on really well and as he is based very near to my house I agreed to meet him, so literally the day after he came home from Afghan I went to meet him. And like you Ness, we've not looked back!
> 
> 
> I hasten to add I never thought of taking it further I was purely doing it to talk to others as my job at the time was very anti social hours! And I also know I am very lucky that he is as he said he is and not some psycho!Click to expand...

I also met my oh this way :blush: but i knew him for about a year before we got together :winkwink:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> I didnt know that self employed women get paid, that does seem odd that the men dont then, i agree that theres no way they will change that anytime soon with the way things are going at the moment!
> 
> 
> Women dont get much I dont think but its still something!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only going to get "told off" if I say how I met Warren so I wont, but in short we got together 7th March '09, got engaged 7th November '09 at my family birthday meal and were due to get married 7th November '12.Click to expand...
> 
> ooh I'm intrigued.....were you the 'other woman'....? Sure no one will tell you off though hun it's no one elses business. I always get comments from people about how we "didnt waste time" lol but stuff 'em I'm happy, he's happy! xClick to expand...
> 
> Haha no I'm not the "other" woman lol.
> 
> :blush: I have a friend who is in the army and when he was in Iraq said how nice it was talking to mates from back home and there mates about normal stuff and being treated as though he was still here, I went out with another female friend and she mentioned an app on facebook called social me, so I got it purely to find people to talk to and most of them were in the army.
> 
> Warren was one of the people I started talking to (I didn't know at first he was out in Afghan while I was talking to him!) We got on really well and as he is based very near to my house I agreed to meet him, so literally the day after he came home from Afghan I went to meet him. And like you Ness, we've not looked back!
> 
> 
> I hasten to add I never thought of taking it further I was purely doing it to talk to others as my job at the time was very anti social hours! And I also know I am very lucky that he is as he said he is and not some psycho!Click to expand...
> 
> I also met my oh this way :blush: but i knew him for about a year before we got together :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'd been speaking to him since the November so had spent 5 months getting to know him, it just took us a month when he was home to actually get together lol


----------



## mummyclo

i was scared to tell my parents how i met him, before they had met him, incase the judged LOL
:dohh:


----------



## louise1302

weve been together 4 years just over and out second wedding anniversary is in 4 weeks :cloud9:


----------



## louise1302

mummyclo said:


> i was scared to tell my parents how i met him, before they had met him, incase the judged LOL
> :dohh:

i met my oh online we talked for one day before i met him in manchester during the day in a very busy coffee shop


----------



## louise1302

:( none of the people due around me post on the thread


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> I didnt know that self employed women get paid, that does seem odd that the men dont then, i agree that theres no way they will change that anytime soon with the way things are going at the moment!
> 
> 
> Women dont get much I dont think but its still something!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only going to get "told off" if I say how I met Warren so I wont, but in short we got together 7th March '09, got engaged 7th November '09 at my family birthday meal and were due to get married 7th November '12.Click to expand...
> 
> ooh I'm intrigued.....were you the 'other woman'....? Sure no one will tell you off though hun it's no one elses business. I always get comments from people about how we "didnt waste time" lol but stuff 'em I'm happy, he's happy! xClick to expand...
> 
> Haha no I'm not the "other" woman lol.
> 
> :blush: I have a friend who is in the army and when he was in Iraq said how nice it was talking to mates from back home and there mates about normal stuff and being treated as though he was still here, I went out with another female friend and she mentioned an app on facebook called social me, so I got it purely to find people to talk to and most of them were in the army.
> 
> Warren was one of the people I started talking to (I didn't know at first he was out in Afghan while I was talking to him!) We got on really well and as he is based very near to my house I agreed to meet him, so literally the day after he came home from Afghan I went to meet him. And like you Ness, we've not looked back!
> 
> 
> I hasten to add I never thought of taking it further I was purely doing it to talk to others as my job at the time was very anti social hours! And I also know I am very lucky that he is as he said he is and not some psycho!Click to expand...

Aww that's so sweet! Lots of people meet their partners over the internet hun :flower: I've been on dating sites etc because before OH I'd been single for 7 years! I'd been a bit naughty over the years meeting randoms while on a night out and dated for a couple of weeks but that was it. 

Kelly I've been with Mark for 1 year! :blush:


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive been married for 1 year in August but been together for 5 years nearly!! 

If the only ladies on ur date dont post then pick someone either side of ur date! x


----------



## spencerbear

I still need a bump buddy too :cry:


----------



## crythreetears

My baby is due on Dec 9th. I was told I was having a girl at 16 weeks 5 days.


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> Lol ness! Bubs obviously appreciated it!!! Hope u don't suffer too much tomorrow :hug:
> 
> Oh yes it was a real whirlwind! We had our first date in September but then I kinda stood him up!! A month later we happened to bump into each other the Swindon Half Marathon, he was with his ex and I was with a guy I had been dating, we'd split up but remained friends "with benefits" Lol!!! A couple of days after that DH texted me and we arranged to go out for dinner a couple of weeks later to give him time to "tidy things up" his end! But about a week later he came round mine one evening after we'd been texting each other all day everyday and couldn't wait any longer to see each other again! And pretty much that was that! He was round every night after that and had pretty much moved in after a couple of weeks and after a couple of months we'd decided to get married and try for a baby!!! We were married 5 months after offically getting together!!!!
> 
> Its lovely that he can feel bubs moving around easier now and I can't wait till I can snuggle up to him in bed and have bubs kick him in the back!!!! Lol!!!
> 
> Wow what a lovely story!
> 
> Me and my OH are like that though except we haven't got married. We met last July in a local pub through my sister and swapped numbers. I actually went to meet a different that night who I had arranged to meet up with lol and I didnt text OH for about a week just because I was busy at work etc. Finally text him and we met up a week later, had our first date and went back to his :winkwink: we had a fab time had so much in common, the next day I expected him to drop me home and then see him the following week but he stayed all day and night and the rest is history! We have literally spent 3 nights apart in a year! We both wanted children and felt we'd found the right person so started ttc after 6 months. We'll get married soon enough but we're not in any rush for now xClick to expand...

When we moved from Wiltshire up here to Cumbria DH and I spent 3 weeks apart and it was torture! It was meant to be 4 but he got the house up here sorted a week earlier so DS and I could move up sooner!


----------



## mummyclo

Wow, im bored! :haha:


----------



## Mizze

We have been together 5 years and married for just over a year! :)

Lived most of our lives in the same village and didnt meet up until we were in our 30's. 

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

I met my DH on Myspace!! But we chatted on there and msn for a month or so before we went on our first date!!! In fact before I met him I went on dates with a few guys I met on either Myspace or Facebook - I found those sites much better than the actually dating sites tbh!!! 
We'll have been together 3 years in October, started ttc 3 years ago in December and will have been married 3 years next March!!!

I've not got a bump buddy either - think I'd be better off looking in November Sparklers for one but since my due date got moved forward 5 days taking me from beginning of Dec to end of Nov Ive been a bit "scared" to venture in there!!!! IYKWIM!!


----------



## Mizze

Just dont forget to pop back Wilsmum - wouldnt be the same thread without you!

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Hehe, my due date is actually between 29th Nov and 2nd Dec :dohh:
I would not want to move over to November either :cry:
I love it here :blush:


----------



## WILSMUM

My EDD from dating scan is 28th Nov (from LMP it was 2nd Dec I think) Mummyclo - we could be bump buddies?


----------



## WILSMUM

Mizze said:


> Just dont forget to pop back Wilsmum - wouldnt be the same thread without you!
> 
> Mizze xx

Aww thanks Mizze - don't worry I wouldn't leave you guys now!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

WILSMUM said:


> My EDD from dating scan is 28th Nov (from LMP it was 2nd Dec I think) Mummyclo - we could be bump buddies?

We sure could hun :flower:


----------



## WILSMUM

WooHoo!!!:happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

I put it on :)


----------



## WILSMUM

Me too!!! Lol!!!


----------



## mummyclo

:happydance: Yey this must be bump buddy day today!


----------



## Nessicle

evening gals


----------



## spencerbear

Evening Ness, hope you had a good day


----------



## Nessicle

it was ok thanks hun, just sat in the room with a cat half asleep on me and OH playing on Assassin's Creed - he's being kicked upstairs to watch footy soon though so I can watch Four Weddings ha ha

hope you had a good day!


----------



## Pixxie

Im currently watching OH and his mate play some random cowboy game...better than COD though :haha: xxx


----------



## Mizze

Im watching the footie - and OH isnt even here! I tend to watch it even more than he does

Mizze xx


----------



## till bob

hi everyone iv been with my hubby 5 years married for 2 yr sammi im so jealous u get to find out in 20 mins wat ur baby is cant wait to c if u were right xx


----------



## Kerrieann

crythreetears said:


> My baby is due on Dec 9th. I was told I was having a girl at 16 weeks 5 days.

:hi: Will add you to our dreamers list! Congrats on the pink bump!


----------



## spencerbear

My son has just bought a sky box office film and is now demanding i log off laptop to watch it lol


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha which film spencerbear?

Mizze you crazy girl watching footy :haha: I'm watching it now cos OH is watching it x


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> ha ha which film spencerbear?
> 
> Mizze you crazy girl watching footy :haha: I'm watching it now cos OH is watching it x

Shall I do something really girly to counteract it :winkwink:

i hope holland win - the uruquay cheating in the last game was awful 

Okay nuff football talk

Just heard LO's hb on the angel sounds - much clearer than last time and I found it much faster too! Feeling very happy now :cloud9: - (despite itchy rash boobs)

Mizze x


----------



## spencerbear

percy jackson and the lightening thief, apparently i will love it and just have to watch it!!!!!! lol


----------



## Nessicle

ooh spencer let me know how good it is - I wanna watch it lol! 

Mizze ha ha yep go put some lipstick on :haha: aww it does make you feel good hearing the hb - very reassuring! I've run out of gel but was getting a bit obsessed with checking lol so decided not to get any more gel now xx


----------



## till bob

ooh sammi will know wat her little pebble is now xxx


----------



## lozzy21

I loved percy jackson!!

Wev just got back from the cinema after watching shrek 3. Realy good.


----------



## till bob

oh lozzy i want to c that was it in 3d xx


----------



## Kerrieann

I wanna take Jake to watch it!! Hes never been cinema so dont know if hed sit through it all, he loves shrek though!


----------



## lozzy21

Yes we went to see it in 3D.

Not at all what you would expect it to be about.


----------



## louise1302

my lad went to see it with his father on sunday he said it was ace

hurry up sammi i want to know what pebble is


----------



## Sherri81

Hey everyone, congrats on all the pink bumps!! And congrats on the one lone blue bump that has been discovered recently. I guess the girls are outweighing the boys now.

I'm feeling crampy today. Don't know if having mild AF like cramps at this stage is still normal or not.

Me and OH have been together for just over 8 years now, and married for one. We met when I was 21 and he was 29. We had known of each other because its a small town and everyone seems to know each other. My oldest brother was then dating (now married), to a girl that had grown up with my OH and his family. In fact their parents had been best freinds since she was born... so she's always known him. And my oldest brother was also friends with his younger brother. Now my brother's GF had always had a crush on my OH while growing up, and OH's younger brother had always had a crush on my brother's girlfriend when they were younger. Both of their parents had wanted my now SIL and my now OH to get married 'when they grew up,' but I guess my family pretty much screwed that up for them all, lol. Lets see, OH's younger brother had tried hooking up with me numerous times and I avoided him as much as I could. But I still saw him at my brother's house parties etc. And that is where OH first saw me. 'Apparently' he noticed me right away, but he never talked to me one on one for over a year. I was at the bar and he was drunk and annoying me. I had simply said hi to him cuz I'd recognized him; he took it as an ok to start flirting with me. I tried to be polite yet make him aware I wasn't interested, but he wouldn't leave me alone. He asked for my number, and I didn't give it to him, so when he called me 4 days later I was surprised. He had looked up my number through 411 since I'd only had my phone connected for about a week at that time. I figured it he went through the trouble to find my number, then I may as well go on a date with him. One date turned to 2, and then so on and so on... I never honestly thought we would be together this long; I certainly never thought he was the one. But the longer we went out, and the more pregnancies and miscarriages we endured, we just sort of grew together. I figured if any guy will stand by me after all of this, then they certainly deserved a shot. So here we are, 8 yrs later...


----------



## - Butterfly -

spencerbear said:


> I still need a bump buddy too :cry:

 
We could be bump buddies hun. You are a day before me!! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Hope Sammi gets back soon....:winkwink:


----------



## louise1302

still nothing from sammi? im going to say boy, just because there hasnt been many lately lol


----------



## till bob

sammi where r u she is convinced its a girl so be interesting 2 c if it is xx


----------



## spencerbear

- Butterfly - said:


> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> I still need a bump buddy too :cry:
> 
> 
> We could be bump buddies hun. You are a day before me!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah that would be good x


----------



## sammiwry

I'll introduce you all to Madden Hilton James properly tomorrow!


Sorry for the delay DH took me out for dinner to celebrate the next generation of Wrycraft boys


----------



## calliebaby

Congratulations!!!:happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

So I just read on "i-am-pregnant.com" that at week 18, it may be possible to hear the baby's heartbeat with a stethoscope. I am so curious to try this. Is anyone around 18 weeks and able to give this a go? I have a few more days till I am officially 18 weeks.


----------



## billylid

Congratulations Sammi and what a beautiful name you have picked :D

My husband and I have been together just shy of ten years. Started dating just after we turned 19 and we are both turning 29 in a couple of months. We have been married for just over a year but have lived together for 8 years :)


----------



## vetmom

Congrats Sammi! 
Calliebaby, you've given me a project at work tomorrow. I won't let the co-workers use the doppler and ultrasound on me (emissions laws not as strict for animals as humans) but they will love trying to hear with a stethoscope! I'll let you know how it goes.

DH and I are looking forward to our first married anniversary August 2. We've been officially dating for about 6 years. We went to high school together and have been friends since we were young. I had a 'cool dude' jerk of a boyfriend throughout high school that kept us from dating. Afterwards, DH went to the UK for school and I eventually went out there to visit for a month. After a month of camping and living out of a Peugot 106 and a small tent, I knew that we could probably survive anything.

Love hearing everyone else's stories, good idea Kelly.


----------



## ducky1502

Morning girls! OH woke me up going to work, he left late so I KNOW he will be driving like an idiot to get there on time. So now I can't sleep til I know he's safe!! Struggling to keep up with all the posts, once I'm back home at the weekend I should be back to normal and joining in more. Hope everyone is well :) congrats on all the gender scans!!!!! So many people are finding out now. Can't believe many of us are heading to or hitting half way now! Time is flying.


----------



## Pixxie

Morning all! :wave: 

Im 17 weeks today! :dance: I cant believe how fast the time is going now :wacko: 

Feeling more and more of bubs every day, s/he has already given me a few wallops this morning :haha: Im so jelous of all you girls finding out the gender! My turn in a couple of weeks, I cant wait.

I have my jobcenter interview today, so they can pretend they can get me back in work and chuck money at me :haha: 

How's everyone else today? xxx


----------



## mummyclo

Hey pixxie, glad you are well, im good, no work for me today :happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

Morning girls! I can't believe I'll be half way on Sunday and yet I still weigh the same as I did before I was pregnant! How is that possible?? At this rate I'll have the baby and weigh less than I did before I was preg!!!!!

Well last night I had some really bad pains. DH and I went to bed and I was laid flat on my back all stretched out and DH said something which made me laugh and my good the sharp pains that shot through my stomach were agony! I've had pain similar when I sneeze, cough or blow my nose occassionally but then it usually goes as fast as it came but last night these pains lasted for ages and bought tears to my eyes, DH was half out of bed to do I don't know what but the look of worry and concern and fear on his face just made me feel worse! Thankfully they did pass and I feel OK today - i don't think it was anything to do with bubs, I think I probably just caught a muscle or ligament or something! Has anyone else had anything similar?


----------



## mummyclo

Ive had really bad backache WILSMUM, i think thats a ligament thing too!
And when i sneeze (i have hayfever) i get a sharp pain in my tummy 
:(


----------



## Nessicle

Anouska yeah I get pains like that - if I sit up from a part laying position I get a stabbing pain around the centre of my tummy, think it's just muscles and ligaments that are stretched. I also get sharp pains when I sneeze and then cramps for a few minutes which I hate lol! 

Sammi - congrats on the little fella :happydance: :blue: - it's funny cos you thought you were having a girl and it's a boy and I'm convinced I'm having a boy so it'll be a girl :haha: 

Sherri bless you've been through lots with your OH - it's lovely to hear everyone's different stories!


----------



## Mizze

If I stretch too quickly or stand too fast and walk I get sharp stabbing pains on either side of my groin - I presume thats ligament related or stretching related too.

I just imagine baby going "slow down woman, take your time"

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Iv woke up this morning and i feel like shit. My lips are dry and thats a sighn for me that im ill. Need to ring the GP back in 20 mins but im in to minds if to phone in sick for work.


----------



## Pixxie

I get it too, think its just round ligament pain xxx


----------



## Pixxie

I would Lozzy, you wont be much use if you feel awful xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats sammi!! :wohoo:


----------



## Nessicle

yeah you don't wanna push it lozzy just take a day to rest and stay indoors


----------



## Pixxie

Is anyone getting annoyed with the presumptions that you have to be on your back with someone pushing your legs towards your ears when your in labour!? I told someone I wanted a waterbirth the other day and they asked me how I would be able to push :saywhat: xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Iv rang in but my manager was a twat. Started saying things like i allways phone in sick before i have holidays in and that if im off today i wont be going to blackpool at the weekend. Said he was going to put me as sick today and tomorrow. Told him he could wait and see what the GP says first because i cant realy afford to be off work today let alone tomorrow aswell. 


Cheeky prat


----------



## Pixxie

They cant put illness you have when pregnant down as sick days! Hes not allowed an opinion on your sickness and he certainly cant take days off from you because you phoned in sick! Cheeky git xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Yeah was thinking it was probably something like round ligament pain, I've had it before when I sneeze and stuff but then the pain is there and gone in like seconds but last night the pain was there for minutes! Poor DH think he was half out of bed ready to grab DS and rush me to the hospital!! For ages after everytime I moved or made a noise he was like are you OK, are you sure, u'd tell me if you were still in pain wouldn't you?" bless him!!

I got some over bump maternity jeans from Next a while ago and haven't been able to wear them cause I'm not big enough and decided to wear them today as its miserable and I've not worn jeans for ages but they are still too b ig and are driving me made!! I just want some jeans that fit - my pre preg ones will probably still fit but as I grow during the day they get more and more uncomfortable mainly cause they press on my bladder!!! I think I might try some under bump ones!


----------



## lozzy21

I dont get paid for my first 3 days off ill and then i only get SSP.


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh i feel rubbish, stupid low blood pressure!! But yey for baby bubbles! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

He can mark you as sick if you call in sick when you're pregnant but he's certainly not allowed to take your holiday off you - if you're ill when you have a day off then it's nothing to do with him! Cheeky sod!


----------



## Nessicle

woo hoo mummyclo! I've started feeling a mixture of flutters and kicks now - think it depends how hard bubs kicks!


----------



## KellyC75

Yey! Congratulations Sammi on your *blue* bump....:happydance::baby:

Shall look forward to hearing all about it....:flower:


----------



## - Butterfly -

spencerbear said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> I still need a bump buddy too :cry:
> 
> 
> We could be bump buddies hun. You are a day before me!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that would be good xClick to expand...

Yay I've put you on my signature!! :happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Congrats Sammi!!! 

Pixxie - let me know how you get on as I am also out of work and struggling to find a job so may go to jobcentre myself - feel really nervous about it though.


----------



## lozzy21

He couldent take them off me even if i wasent pregnant unless i got signed off on the sick.

Just got back from the doctors, my chest isent clear but it isent too bad. Cos of my asthma she has given me antibiotics to start tomorrow/day after if im not feeling any better.


----------



## - Butterfly -

aww Lozzy hope you get better soon xx


----------



## lozzy21

I dont feel too bad now TBH I just keep coughing.


----------



## Pixxie

Hope you feel better soon lozzy! 

Butterfly Im going for my signing on interview, they have let me go on JSA. Its pointless really, they know no-one will give me a job now but its just a formality until they can put me on maternity allowance. Have you asked them if they will give you JSA? xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

No I haven't applied for JSA but I should get it under the contribution based route as I will have paid enough national insurance. I'm just not sure about doing it. I don't really want a full time job and to apply for JSA you have to be 'prepared' to work 40 hours a week!!


----------



## mummyclo

Butterfly, you just have to lie and pretend your looking for a job, they don't really check unless your on JSA for like a year! I was on it for a few months between jobs, but i never actually applied for the stuff they gave me! :rofl:


----------



## Pixxie

You wont even get a job, they know that! they dont actually expect you to get back into work, just write in the book youve applied for 3 jobs each week (real or imaginary, sometimes there really isnt anything about is there?) they wont check you have actually done it and wont make you apply for anything. They will switch you to maternity allowance at about 28 weeks (i think) and then you wont have to go sign on. xxx


----------



## mummyclo

Pixxie said:


> You wont even get a job, they know that! they dont actually expect you to get back into work, just write in the book youve applied for 3 jobs each week (real or imaginary, sometimes there really isnt anything about is there?) they wont check you have actually done it and wont make you apply for anything. They will switch you to maternity allowance at about 28 weeks (i think) and then you wont have to go sign on. xxx

:rofl: I LOVE THIS! I have worked hard all my life and went on JSA for a few months and thought i would take the piss like everyone else! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

I'm just going to have some lunch and I'll have photos up for everyone to see!


----------



## lozzy21

Its income support you switch to at 29 weeks and then get MA from about 35 weeks i think. Thats what my friend had to claim when she got laid of at 19 weeks.


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> I'm just going to have some lunch and I'll have photos up for everyone to see!

YEY!!:happydance: :dance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> You wont even get a job, they know that! they dont actually expect you to get back into work, just write in the book youve applied for 3 jobs each week (real or imaginary, sometimes there really isnt anything about is there?) they wont check you have actually done it and wont make you apply for anything. They will switch you to maternity allowance at about 28 weeks (i think) and then you wont have to go sign on. xxx
> 
> :rofl: I LOVE THIS! I have worked hard all my life and went on JSA for a few months and thought i would take the piss like everyone else! :haha:Click to expand...

thanks I'll see how I feel. I'm rubbish at lying!! I blush!! :blush:


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> They cant put illness you have when pregnant down as sick days! Hes not allowed an opinion on your sickness and he certainly cant take days off from you because you phoned in sick! Cheeky git xx

Where have you heard that? As might help me with work..


----------



## lozzy21

Its the law Sammi.

They cant give you a disiplinary for any sickness when your pregnant.


----------



## Mizze

Sammi (congratuations BTW!)

Your employer cannot count any pregnancy related sickness days in its sickness returns - ie if you have a sickness policy of no more than 5 days in three months which if you breach you get a formal warning (etc) then any pregnancy related sickness cant be included.

If you were pregnant and broke your arm - you can have that included - but most absence when pregnant can be attributable (in our own minds at least) to pregnancy

If you are off more than 5 days in a row you would still need a GP cert stating Preg related illness for your sickness not to be included.

There is more on the direct gov website

Mizze x


----------



## lozzy21

Err i forgot to say, i saw something today at the bus stop that discusted me.

There was a pregnant women there who must have been about 6 or 7 months pregnant and in the space of 15 mins while waiting for the bus she had 4 fags.

Im not having a go at anyone who smokes, im an ex smoker myself so i know how hard it is to quit but 4 in 15 mins? Thats bad even if she wasent pregnant.


----------



## sammiwry

As promised pics from last night!

He'll love me for this one when hes old enough lol!!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/photo1.jpg 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/photo2.jpg

Yes that is his foot by his head!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/photo3.jpg

I can take after mum..
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/photo4.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/photo5.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/photo6.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/photo1.jpg

Thumbs up to OH!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/photo7.jpg

I really really enjoyed my scan yesterday apart from the £50 parking fine I got but hey ho! Shradha who did my scan was absolutely lovely! Slightly crazy but really explained everything and gave us a good look at Madden! Will deffinately be ringing up and requesting her for when I have my scan on my birthday although I will be over the dates they normally scan, Rachel who owns the southern franchise of Babybond was there (she is also lovely) and said if Shradha is happy to do it (I'm over by 4 days!!) then she is happy for it to happen. Reallu couldn't fault the whole experience and the smile on DH's face certainly helped!!


----------



## mummyclo

Awwwwwww! They are lovely! Wish i had the £ to get a 3d done. xx
:)


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze said:


> Sammi (congratuations BTW!)
> 
> Your employer cannot count any pregnancy related sickness days in its sickness returns - ie if you have a sickness policy of no more than 5 days in three months which if you breach you get a formal warning (etc) then any pregnancy related sickness cant be included.
> 
> If you were pregnant and broke your arm - you can have that included - but most absence when pregnant can be attributable (in our own minds at least) to pregnancy
> 
> If you are off more than 5 days in a row you would still need a GP cert stating Preg related illness for your sickness not to be included.
> 
> There is more on the direct gov website
> 
> Mizze x

Thanks!!

So how do I stand then?? Tesco's has a policy of no more than 3 days in a 6 month period and I've had 3 in the last 7 weeks but all pregnancy related, after the first 2 days I had an Attendance Review where a next steps plan was devised but the Attendance review isnt actually a displinary? Hmmm I think I need to make a phone call to CAB


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Awwwwwww! They are lovely! Wish i had the £ to get a 3d done. xx
> :)


We booked a gender scan! Didn't ask for the 3d images to be done! To be honest they slightly freak me out but I love the poses we have him in in them!


----------



## mummyclo

They absolutely can not sack you for time off when pregnant, if they do they are in for a big boot up the arse and a lot of ££ coming your way!


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Awwwwwww! They are lovely! Wish i had the £ to get a 3d done. xx
> :)
> 
> 
> We booked a gender scan! Didn't ask for the 3d images to be done! To be honest they slightly freak me out but I love the poses we have him in in them!Click to expand...

How much did you pay for it?


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Awwwwwww! They are lovely! Wish i had the £ to get a 3d done. xx
> :)
> 
> 
> We booked a gender scan! Didn't ask for the 3d images to be done! To be honest they slightly freak me out but I love the poses we have him in in them!Click to expand...
> 
> How much did you pay for it?Click to expand...

£79 which is still a fair amount, but like I say I had such an amazing time I think it was money well spent!


----------



## Kerrieann

Lovely pics sammi! Ours included a sneak preview in 3d aswell :happydance:

Lozzy i cant believe that, its discusting, if i was standing there i would have said something!! Im also an ex smoker but would see it as hypocritical at all!!


----------



## mummyclo

I got a letter from my local babybond, as i enquired prices, and it looked quite pricey.
Im not sure if price varies with area :shrug:
Also congrats on team :blue:
:)


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze said:


> Sammi (congratuations BTW!)
> 
> Your employer cannot count any pregnancy related sickness days in its sickness returns - ie if you have a sickness policy of no more than 5 days in three months which if you breach you get a formal warning (etc) then any pregnancy related sickness cant be included.
> 
> If you were pregnant and broke your arm - you can have that included - but most absence when pregnant can be attributable (in our own minds at least) to pregnancy
> 
> If you are off more than 5 days in a row you would still need a GP cert stating Preg related illness for your sickness not to be included.
> 
> There is more on the direct gov website
> 
> Mizze x

I would say too though that if you have a long period of sickness in your last 2 months of pregnancy they can ask you to start your maternity leave earlier than you had planned which I think is really unfair as you can't help it if you're ill why should your baby miss out on time with you boo! 

But yeah the law is on the side of the pregnant woman :thumbup:

xx


----------



## lozzy21

She dident look like a very nice person Kerri. She was stood complaning about the hangover she had at the weekend :dohh:


----------



## Mizze

Great Pictures Sammi - you must be over the moon :)

Tesco - should have a specific policy - my organisation does. It depends if the return to work interview is part of the disciplinary process - ie the first step even if it itself isnt disciplinary. 

But they absolutely CANNOT start disc proceedings OR make you feel discriminated against because you have been off sick with Preg related illness - I have copied the bit below from the Direct Gov Website - this is a GREAT website when trying to find out about work/pregnancy/mat leave rights etc. I highly recommend it 

"Discrimination and pregnancy
It's unlawful sex discrimination for employers to treat women less favourably because of their pregnancy or because they take maternity leave. Such treatment includes things like:

trying to cut your hours without your permission 
suddenly giving you poor staff reports 
giving you unsuitable work 
making you redundant because of your pregnancy (you might still be made redundant for other reasons) 
*treating days off sick due to pregnancy as a disciplinary issue *Your employer can't change your terms and conditions of employment while you are pregnant without your agreement. If they do, they will be in breach of contract."

HTH

And dont forget - we are far more subject to normal bouts of sickness purely because our immune system is compromised at the moment - to be honest apart from breaking a bone Id imagine anything that isnt a pre-existing condition would be classed as Preg related. 

Mizze x


----------



## Nessicle

if any of you have an Insight Medical Ultrasound near you it's £60 for a gender scan

https://www.insightmedicalultrasound.co.uk/m-Price-List-37.html

this is where I'll be going if they can't tell the sex at my 21 week scan


----------



## sammiwry

Cheers for the Mizze, mine are all deffinately preg related, low blood pressure and severe adomin pain. All it states in the AR blurb is that it's not a displinary but if continued can lead to action being taken but I suppose this then covers them for people taking the p and they cant be done for discriminating against pregnant people!

And thanks I'm so pleased with them! I had a fullish bladder after my 12 sonnographer had a go at me about it being empty (Id been sick so had thrown it up an been to the loo earlier in the day!) so was quite relieved when she said she was confident of getting us some lovely pics with an empty bladder!


----------



## Pixxie

congrats on team blue sammi! :blue: 

Lozzy I saw a woman walking around town, 7/8 months gone with a can of special brew in her hand :dohh: xx


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> congrats on team blue sammi! :blue:
> 
> Lozzy I saw a woman walking around town, 7/8 months gone with a can of special brew in her hand :dohh: xx

Thanks!!

Being thick but what is special brew? I've never heard of it?!


----------



## lozzy21

Its a strong but cheep larger.

A lot of alcoholics drink it


----------



## mummyclo

Pixxie said:


> congrats on team blue sammi! :blue:
> 
> Lozzy I saw a woman walking around town, 7/8 months gone with a can of special brew in her hand :dohh: xx

:nope: Thats awful!


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> congrats on team blue sammi! :blue:
> 
> Lozzy I saw a woman walking around town, 7/8 months gone with a can of special brew in her hand :dohh: xx
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Being thick but what is special brew? I've never heard of it?!Click to expand...

Really! You must come from a terribly posh area :winkwink: :)

Its the can you will see drunks walking around with. Not exclusively of course but its a *super* strength larger. To see a pregnant woman walking around with one suggests she might well have some sort of alcohol dependancy

Mizze


----------



## sammiwry

O ok cheers girls!
I'm not relatively posh but up until I met OH I was at college full time and working time so didnt get out much :S I'm feeling slightly deprived now!!


----------



## lozzy21

There are some sights id wish id have missed out on sammi. You often see the drunks sat about my town centre scrounging for money for more booze.


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> There are some sights id wish id have missed out on sammi. You often see the drunks sat about my town centre scrounging for money for more booze.

Ooo I'm not saying some of them are pretty, but I think being pregnant has made me realise for the last 4 years I've been far too mature for my age and not done what normal teenagers do.


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> There are some sights id wish id have missed out on sammi. You often see the drunks sat about my town centre scrounging for money for more booze.
> 
> Ooo I'm not saying some of them are pretty, but I think being pregnant has made me realise for the last 4 years I've been far too mature for my age and not done what normal teenagers do.Click to expand...

I agree, i stopped drinking at 19, but i did start early! :blush:
I think people mature at different rates, i think i matured quickly, and probably the same for you sammi. xx


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> There are some sights id wish id have missed out on sammi. You often see the drunks sat about my town centre scrounging for money for more booze.
> 
> Ooo I'm not saying some of them are pretty, but I think being pregnant has made me realise for the last 4 years I've been far too mature for my age and not done what normal teenagers do.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, i stopped drinking at 19, but i did start early! :blush:
> I think people mature at different rates, i think i matured quickly, and probably the same for you sammi. xxClick to expand...

I matured far too quickly I think, but then I wanted to be successful with my horse riding and the only way I was going to do that without money was to work for it so from the age of 8 was at the stables all day at the weekends and from 13 I used to help my neighbour before and after school in return for competing her horses and that mentality to work stuck.


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> There are some sights id wish id have missed out on sammi. You often see the drunks sat about my town centre scrounging for money for more booze.
> 
> Ooo I'm not saying some of them are pretty, but I think being pregnant has made me realise for the last 4 years I've been far too mature for my age and not done what normal teenagers do.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, i stopped drinking at 19, but i did start early! :blush:
> I think people mature at different rates, i think i matured quickly, and probably the same for you sammi. xxClick to expand...
> 
> I matured far too quickly I think, but then I wanted to be successful with my horse riding and the only way I was going to do that without money was to work for it so from the age of 8 was at the stables all day at the weekends and from 13 I used to help my neighbour before and after school in return for competing her horses and that mentality to work stuck.Click to expand...

Good for you! So many young peple these days think they can get everything for nothing! You should be proud! :) xx


----------



## lozzy21

I still have the odd night out every now and then but mostly for some ones birthday. I stoped going out every week when i was 18 but id been going out since i was 15 :blush: I had a house at 19 so couldent afford a night out every week.


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> There are some sights id wish id have missed out on sammi. You often see the drunks sat about my town centre scrounging for money for more booze.
> 
> Ooo I'm not saying some of them are pretty, but I think being pregnant has made me realise for the last 4 years I've been far too mature for my age and not done what normal teenagers do.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, i stopped drinking at 19, but i did start early! :blush:
> I think people mature at different rates, i think i matured quickly, and probably the same for you sammi. xxClick to expand...
> 
> I matured far too quickly I think, but then I wanted to be successful with my horse riding and the only way I was going to do that without money was to work for it so from the age of 8 was at the stables all day at the weekends and from 13 I used to help my neighbour before and after school in return for competing her horses and that mentality to work stuck.Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you! So many young peple these days think they can get everything for nothing! You should be proud! :) xxClick to expand...

Haha, don't always feel so proud when old injuries start flaring up and causing pain, certainly made my physio slightly richer too!


----------



## mummyclo

:( horsey injuries no good! :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> :( horsey injuries no good! :cry:

No plates in my foot, back thats about 10 years older than me, various mishaped fingers, scars from bites it's not good but I'm glad I've done it, just wish I could still ride!


----------



## Nessicle

Sammi your pics are fab! I struggled to make some out cos the pics are huge lol but the 4D ones are fab too!


----------



## Nessicle

I was settled down and living with someone by the age of 18 so I missed out on the early years of clubbing but I made up for it in my early 20's :haha: I never drank Special Brew though thankfully....:sick:


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Sammi your pics are fab! I struggled to make some out cos the pics are huge lol but the 4D ones are fab too!

Haha sorry Ness! Should of added them as an attachment rather than as pictures lol!

Wish I had a picture of DH's smile though after she saw Pebble is a little boy!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: ness i have never drank special brew either, i bet it would make me :sick: also!


----------



## Nessicle

lol mummyclo I always see the local alco's walking through town when I nip out to get lunch, and they are usually drinking special brew lol - they're always very friendly though!

Sammi aww bless - we've booked a 4D for 24 September at 28 weeks and that will be amazing can't wait for OH to see the baby on that! Actually can't wait for him to see the baby on the screen in 4 weeks because he'll be able to see so much more with the anomaly scan!


----------



## sammiwry

Yea DH will be at my 20 week scan so itll be nice to see the change from 12, 16 to 20 weeks!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Sammi I guess i was similar to you - I was really into horses and show jumping when I was younger and spent all my time up the stables so i didn't really start going out until I started dating my ex husband at 17 and we were together 13 years! But after I'd left him I made up for it going out with another single mum friend every wed night and every other wkend!!! Lol!!!!

Well I've just been on the phone to NHS Direct - DH phoned them on my behalf cause I mentioned to him this morning that I've not put any weight on at all so far and now after speaking to them I feel more concerned that I was - she thinks I need to see the mw this week and get checked out!!


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo not good Wilsmum hope everything is ok!!

Yeah, if I wasn't out show jumping I was eventing or playing pretty ponies and getting thrown out of the class because the horse didnt want to play!


----------



## mummyclo

WILSMUM said:


> Sammi I guess i was similar to you - I was really into horses and show jumping when I was younger and spent all my time up the stables so i didn't really start going out until I started dating my ex husband at 17 and we were together 13 years! But after I'd left him I made up for it going out with another single mum friend every wed night and every other wkend!!! Lol!!!!
> 
> Well I've just been on the phone to NHS Direct - DH phoned them on my behalf cause I mentioned to him this morning that I've not put any weight on at all so far and now after speaking to them I feel more concerned that I was - she thinks I need to see the mw this week and get checked out!!

Oh NO! Hope all is ok :hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

i'm sure it is i think she was just airing on the side of caution!

I was lucky with my horse as the yard I kept him at was a show centre and had a massive indoor areana nd did lots of big competitions there!! I only did show jumping though - was brave enough for cross country!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

where abouts did you keep yr horses sammi?
Just seen yr in Surrey - I was born in Croydon but then we moved to sussex when I was 11 and thats where I had my horses until I was 18 and boys became more interesting!!! Lol!!!


----------



## lozzy21

You couldent pay me enough to drink special brew :sick:


----------



## mummyclo

lozzy21 said:


> You couldent pay me enough to drink special brew :sick:

:rofl: i am enjoying this special brew chat!


----------



## Nessicle

Oh Anouska that's pants honey, sure if the mw was concerned she would have mentioned something - when did you last see her? I'm sure all is ok and bubs is just nice and cosy tucked up :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Special brew is on the same lines as white lightning. Wouldent touch it if it was the only fluid left on earth


----------



## mummyclo

TBH im not really a fan of alcohol that tastes alcoholic! :blush:
So i may as well just drink smoothies, they are better for you! :rofl:


----------



## WILSMUM

i've not seen her since my 16 wk appointment which was 3 wks ago tomorrow but then she didn't really feel my belly at all, just put a hand on it to find bubs then listened to its hb and that was it!!
I've elft them a message so we'll c wht they say!
excuse the typing i'm trying to eat an ice lolly and type at the same time!!!


----------



## lozzy21

My midwife dident feel my belly at all at my 16 weeks apointments just listend to the heartbeat


----------



## Nessicle

my mw felt mine as she wasnt sure she'd be able to find the hb WTF lol I had to bite my tongue so I didnt say I'd been finding it since 9 weeks :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> my mw felt mine as she wasnt sure she'd be able to find the hb WTF lol I had to bite my tongue so I didnt say I'd been finding it since 9 weeks :haha:

She tryed to say that to me ness, i told her i had one at home and could find it.

She found it straight away,

I think they need to say that to not to worry you incase baby is in a bad position.


----------



## Pixxie

My midwife tells me every time that she might not be able to find it and not to panic. I think they just dont want to worry us.

My MW had a bit of a feel of my belly at my 16 week appt, I think it was just to see if she could avoid putting the doppler on my pubic hair line like last time :rofl: xxx


----------



## till bob

sammi im completely shocked but absolutely thrilled for u ur pics r amazin i cant believe how clear they r he looks gorgeous already were u shocked wen they said boy oh hun im so pleased for u tried to stay up so i cud hear how u got on but fell asleep been thinkin of u allday i really want one done now soooooooo jealous xxx


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha pixxie get those pubes trimmed :rofl: xx


----------



## mummyclo

Ewwwww pubes! Im due for a wax i think, cant see to shave anymore!


----------



## Pixxie

I would have normally but I didnt think she would be seeing them! :rofl: xx


----------



## Nessicle

I'm gonna grow a full on 70's nudist beach bush for giving birth to keep me warm whilst I'm pushing :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Thats funny, i was thinking about it before my scan next week, coz they always make you pull your trousers down really low :blush:


----------



## Pixxie

I wouldnt mind but I usually keep them pristinely non existent! x


----------



## Nessicle

I must admit for my scan I did trim lol


----------



## lozzy21

Ewwww i cant stand having a bush. I shal be finding a way to trim even if it kills me


----------



## KellyC75

.............:haha:

Ive been out all day, so just catching up on your posts, so funny, you have gone from special brew :drunk:to pubes! :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

Love your scan pictures Sammi :baby:

You can clearly see the LO's gender cant you! :blush:

Im glad to see that, because although my sonographer said 90% sure we were having a Girl, I do keep worrying 'what if he was wrong'! But my little Girl certainly didnt look like that! :winkwink:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: we are classy ladies kelly! LOL


----------



## Sherri81

Sammi your pics are great!! And I was also worried and starting to second guess my ultrasound pics, but as far as I remember, they looked nothing like that!! There were just wierd lines where your guys thingy is.

I have never been a beer drinker, but all of a sudden, I am feeling like I want one.... I saw some Becks non alcoholic stuff in the grocery store the other day. I wonder what it tastes like. Anyone ever tried it?


----------



## lozzy21

Beks blue is yummy!


----------



## sammiwry

WILSMUM said:


> where abouts did you keep yr horses sammi?
> Just seen yr in Surrey - I was born in Croydon but then we moved to sussex when I was 11 and thats where I had my horses until I was 18 and boys became more interesting!!! Lol!!!

My neighbour kept her horses in the village so byfleet and always ridden for local people that I could cycle to lol


----------



## louise1302

congrats on team blue sammi :) i guessed right

off to a bbq at work tonight why did i agree to it :(


----------



## sammiwry

till bob said:


> sammi im completely shocked but absolutely thrilled for u ur pics r amazin i cant believe how clear they r he looks gorgeous already were u shocked wen they said boy oh hun im so pleased for u tried to stay up so i cud hear how u got on but fell asleep been thinkin of u allday i really want one done now soooooooo jealous xxx

Haha sorry DH took me out for dinner to celebrate our little boy as he is the first one his side to have a boy his sister has had 2 girls so far!

Was slightly shocked but you certainly can't mistaken his boy bits as little girl bits!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey Ladies

Have a great evening. It's my dads birthday today so family is coming round and we're having a chinese. Can't wait I'm starving!!

Got my 16 week midwife appointment in the morning at 9am so will let you know how I get on.


----------



## sammiwry

louise1302 said:


> congrats on team blue sammi :) i guessed right
> 
> off to a bbq at work tonight why did i agree to it :(

You did indeed! DH guessed right too just me who was wrong lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Evening ladies how ru all? I always shave it all off but the last time i tried, it took a while but was quite impressed untill dh couldnt stop laughing as i had missed some so ended up with patches!! :blush: :haha:

Got my scan in the morn!! :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Evening ladies how ru all? I always shave it all off but the last time i tried, it took a while but was quite impressed untill dh couldnt stop laughing as i had missed some so ended up with patches!! :blush: :haha:
> 
> Got my scan in the morn!! :happydance:

Good luck Kerrie! You going to find out if you can??


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks hun,i already found out at 16 weeks lol :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Got my scan in the morn!! :happydance:


Yey.....:happydance: Will be thinking of you


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Thanks hun,i already found out at 16 weeks lol :happydance:

I'm a dunce, I remember you posting saying now!


----------



## Sherri81

What do people think of the name Devon for a girl?? I think I'm putting it on the maybe list.


----------



## sammiwry

Sherri81 said:


> What do people think of the name Devon for a girl?? I think I'm putting it on the maybe list.

I like it! Think it's pretty and it's a pretty place too.



I'm liking my 7am starts so far! The extra hour and a bit makes a great difference! Feel more human too!!


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh, i hate starting early! :( 7am is not a time i see often! :cry:


----------



## Mizze

Morning girls - hope everyone is good today. Nevertmind Mummyclo! At least its a nice morning. 

Kerianne - good luck today. Cant wait till mine - still 5 weeks away!

Sherri - Devon is very pretty for a girl

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

Hey everyone, Hope everyone is well.
Seems i havent missed much apart fro a discussion about pubes! lol
Havent been on much lately, thanks kelly for message x
not much happening my way just starting to feel the horrible symptoms of pregnancy now :(
Specially this week, bad back constant, tired again! didnt last long with the energy boost.
I am starting to struggle bending over ect now and my ribs are uncomfortable too when sat down fo too long.
I remember how much i hated this lol.
Kerri good luck with scan cant wait to see pics, i have 1 week 6 days still (and counting) lol
Congrats on everyones gender scans, i cant wait to find out now ! xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

7am is my waking up time during the week - DH brings me a cup of tea and a couple of ginger nuts up then and then I get up, showered and dressed while he gives DS his breakfast and gets him dressed!!!!!

I like Devon thats nice!!!

For some reason even though I'm convinced its a boy I've been coming out with girls names lately! I really like Amy and so does DH but he doesn't like how it sounds with our surname (Bastow-Coultiss) and then jokingly last night I said how about Juliette and DH really likes it!!!


----------



## Sherri81

I don't really know if I have a choice in the name issue anymore, lol. I texted OH while he was at work, and he said 'that's the one!' Its the only name we have both agreed on except for Chloe... but that's our bulldog's name!! I said we could have 2 Chloe's in the house, but OH said no. So he asked if I could change her name on her registration papers, and I said no.

So Devon it is! And we are thinking of Grace for a middle name. So Devon Grace. Unless I come up with something else inspiring. Well off to bed I guess. Its 1:30am and the heat is keeping me up. It got to 35 celsius today and I don't think the house is any cooler yet :(


----------



## Mizze

Juliette or Juliet (havent worked on the spelling issue yet!) is DH absolute fav so its a really strong contender if bubs turns out to be a girl. I think its lovely 

Mizze


----------



## cho

ooh i think i have moved up a box!


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh your baby on your ticker is looking nice and chubby now! 

I'm seriously considering phoning up the Ultrasound Dept and changing my scan date to a little earlier don't think I can wait til 21 weeks lol but then I don't want to change it and them not be able to get all the details they need but I suppose they would get be back in if they couldnt check everything they needed to....? What do you think?


----------



## Pixxie

Well I think its time for me to get some maternity jeans, my bigger size ones still fit but when I sit down they dig into my belly and bubs must not like it because s/he starts to kick at the waistband! I have a bump in the mornings now too! So I know my baby bump is actually baby and not cakes :haha: 

I love Devon and Juliette! Me and OH are still having problems with girls names but were gonna wait and see if bubs is a boy or girl before we start discussing it more. Baby is REALLY active all of a sudden which makes me think more that its a little boy :) Ill be VERY surprised if its a girl, but my mum is convinced it is. 

OH decided to scare the daylights out of me as well by telling me him and all his siblings were 10lb babies! :shock: WHAT!? Im sure my body isnt big enough to deliver a 10 pounder! Im only 5ft4 :wacko: xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> OH decided to scare the daylights out of me as well by telling me him and all his siblings were 10lb babies! :shock: WHAT!? Im sure my body isnt big enough to deliver a 10 pounder! Im only 5ft4 :wacko: xxx

If its any help I'm also in the same situation! I'm 5'2 born weighing 8lb 10 and OH was 10lb excatly! His older brother was 9lb and there mum had them before naturally at 5'4!


----------



## Pixxie

I would like a nice 7 pounder please! :|


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> I would like a nice 7 pounder please! :|

Same nice 6 1/2 lber to 7 1/2 lber would be nice!!


----------



## Pixxie

Surely my body wont grow a baby I wont be able to get out? I blood hope not, Im avoiding a c-section at all costs! x


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> Surely my body wont grow a baby I wont be able to get out? I blood hope not, Im avoiding a c-section at all costs! x

Same, my OH is going away 6 weeks after Madden's due date so need to try and avoid one at all costs as need to be able to drive and look after myself and Madden without too much worry!

At the moment though Madden is sat breech :(


----------



## Pixxie

Plenty of time to turn around though! Ill be fighting for a natural breech if I need to, I hate that they try to make you have a c-section just because bubs is breech. Only 2/3% of babies are breech anyway so your chances are slim :) xx


----------



## sammiwry

I was a breech baby but my mum had an elective c-section with me as the hospitals policy was any babies over 7 1/2 pound they liked to deliver by c-section as in there experience any bigger usually get into difficulties and were then born by c-section anyway.

The woman who did my private scan on Tuesday showed me a position to watch TV in to encourage him turn which I shall be doing later on!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning ladies.

Back from midwife appointment. Nothing much to report. She checked urine. Had a listen to hb (which I do at home anyway but I didn't tell her) and that was it.

The only thing I'm unsure of is that the next time I see her I'll be 27 weeks!!! Is that normal??

Can't wait to hear about your scan Kerrie.

Love the name Devon.


----------



## Pixxie

I thought MW appointments were supposed to be monthly at least? I would request one for a bit sooner xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Every month? Gosh mine is 11 weeks away!! But I do have my scan at 20 weeks so it'll just be 7 weeks after that.

I found it a bit of waste of time anyway!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Forgot to say I bought a cute little dress for beanie from Asda for £1.50!! bargain!!


----------



## Nessicle

Nope my last appointment was at 15+4 and don't see her til 24 weeks now! Nearly 10 weeks gap!


----------



## sammiwry

My last appointment was 16w3d and next one is 25 weeks too


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Surely my body wont grow a baby I wont be able to get out? I blood hope not, Im avoiding a c-section at all costs! x

lol I have two friends who have recently given birth: one is 4ft 10" and her son was 9lb 7oz and one who is about a size 8 really willowy and small and her son's shoulder got stuck, she ended up with forceps and an episiotomy. He was about 9lb too lol! 

My mum's friend was massive, she's also tall and she blew up loads towards the end of her pregnancy.....her son was 6lb 1oz!! 

it seems the smaller you are the bigger the baby for some reason - I'm 5ft 1" and weight 8lb 6oz and Mark is 6ft and weighed around 8lbs too so I'm expectin a big baby....epidural all the way ha ha


----------



## Nessicle

Nessicle said:


> Ooh your baby on your ticker is looking nice and chubby now!
> 
> *I'm seriously considering phoning up the Ultrasound Dept and changing my scan date to a little earlier don't think I can wait til 21 weeks lol but then I don't want to change it and them not be able to get all the details they need but I suppose they would get be back in if they couldnt check everything they needed to....? What do you think*?

anyone? :flower:


----------



## Pixxie

Usually you cant change your scan date unless you want it a month later! That might just be my area though. 

I get a MW appt every 4 weeks :shrug: 

I hope my baby isnt huge :cry: xx


----------



## sammiwry

You can try Ness wouldn't hurt!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi girls, my scan went great, was really long!! Had to walk around and empty my bladder half way through so he could see his face properly. I had a male sonographer whcih i wasnt expecting, he was a bit yummy too lol :haha: Saw all babys bits and ouble checked he was a he :haha: Was really lovely and my mum really enjoyed it too! But got a fecking parking ticket there and havnt stopped crying since (god damn hormones) so kinda ruined my day!

I had a 10lb er and had him naturally, no help or pain relief! Dunno how i did it and managed not to tear or even graze!!! I reckon this one will be big too, oucheeee!!


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo kerrie glad the scan went well! Shame about the parking ticket though :(


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Ooh your baby on your ticker is looking nice and chubby now!
> 
> *I'm seriously considering phoning up the Ultrasound Dept and changing my scan date to a little earlier don't think I can wait til 21 weeks lol but then I don't want to change it and them not be able to get all the details they need but I suppose they would get be back in if they couldnt check everything they needed to....? What do you think*?
> 
> anyone? :flower:Click to expand...

you could try hun but the likelihood of them moving it is pretty slim - i'd imagine they get booked up pretty quickly!


----------



## Nessicle

I'll probably leave it then - feel like I'll get told off for trying to change it ha ha just 4 weeks is so long to wait! it it was 3 weeks I'd feel better then by next weekend it'd only be 2 weeks!

Kerrie glad all went well and he is still a he :haha: sucks about the parking ticket though seems to be a regular occurance at the moment at scans!


----------



## mummyclo

hey Ladies, how are you all today?
:flower:


----------



## WILSMUM

I had a male sonographer at my 20 wk scan with DS!

I had a mw appointment at 16+4, I've got my next appointment at 21+2 and then another one at 24+4, I wasn't expecting to have anywhere near as many appointments seeing as this is my 2nd!!

My DS was 10 days late and still only 7lb 1oz! I was only 5lb 8oz apparently. I'm 5ft 9 and DH is 6ft 1 and he's a lot bigger/broader than my ex (DS's Father) and DH says all his children have been big babies (he can't remember exactly how big mind!) so am fully expecting this one to be a bigun - not that you would know it at the moment to look at me!!!!

I've just had a major case of baby brain! Had a knock at the door and I saw my Next delivery lady there and I thought whats shes doing here I've not ordered anything! I was convinced and really confused and had completely forgotten that I ordered a pair of jeans yesterday! D'oh! I even said to her I wasn't expecting anything and it was just as I said that and took the parcel off her that I remembered and then said oh yes i ordered some maternity jeans yesterday!!! You could then see her looking at me thinking really but u don't look preg!!! 
I WANT A BUMP!!!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha aww bless! Sod her looking at you nosy biatch! 

Just called the US department - no earlier appts that week so just kept the 6/8 appt :( Oh well poor Louise hasn't even had her 12 week scan yet so that must be harder!


----------



## cho

Kerri gad all went well hun.
Wilsmum im hating having a bump now already lol.
its gone hairy too lol and i feel massive and its killing me lol.
Also i am hating people touching bump as its still wobbly atthe bottom lol from when i had bradley lol gross! x


----------



## WILSMUM

aww hun it doesn't look gross at all!!
I know I'll probably be thnkful later that I have a small bump but at the moment its just annoying! Theres a mum at school who only found out a couple of weeks ago shes preg and she had no idea how many weeks or anything she was - Iheard her talking yest and shes 10 wks but apparently at her scan in 3 weeks that could change 3 weeks either way but anyway shes bigger than me already and everyone seems to have noticed that shes preg and are all doting over her and offering her a seat etc etc, asking how she is and if shes gonna find out the sex bla bla bla!!! And I'm stood there going "Hello!!! I'm preg too!!!! What about me!!" think I might ended up screaming and losing it before the end of term!!! Lol!!!


----------



## mummyclo

So.......i just ate..... 1 pork and stuffing sandwich, some salt and vinegar crisps, some strawberrys and cherries, 2 chocolate biscuits and on my second vanilla slice! Is that too much?? :haha: :blush:


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol!! Oh god thats more than I eat iin a day!!!! Lol!!!! I wish I had yr apetite I might actually put some weight on then!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

i have a hairy belly too :haha: 

I'm hungry every 2 hours because of my coeliac I'm never satisfied boo!


----------



## mummyclo

WILSMUM said:


> Lol!! Oh god thats more than I eat iin a day!!!! Lol!!!! I wish I had yr apetite I might actually put some weight on then!!!!

:blush: and that was only lunch! :blush:


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol!! Bless ya!! 
So far today I have had 3 ginger biscuits, 50g of cereal, a bag of mini cheddars and a cheese, lettuce and mayo sandwich and thats it! I'll prob have a bar of choccie when I get home with DS in about an hr as I've promised him a tube of smarties for his brilliant school report yesterday!!!

Are you at work mummyclo? I was working fulltime when I was preg with DS and found that I constantly ate all afternoon at work!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

I've had rice krispies, small tub of risotto and a muller rice, banana (yep all rice - friggin rice or potatoes I'm sick of em!)


----------



## mummyclo

I finnished work, and shopped when i was hungry! BIG MISTAKE! Then got home and ATE! 
:blush:
And i wonder why ive gained 2 more pounds this week :cry:


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> I've had rice krispies, small tub of risotto and a muller rice, banana (yep all rice - friggin rice or potatoes I'm sick of em!)

I know how you feel, before i was diagnosed with crohn's disease i had to do all sorts of diets, the coeliac one was worst because i love BREAD! 
:nope:


----------



## WILSMUM

Oooo shopping when hungry is big mistake!!! Lol!!!
I have no idea what I just did but I was trying to rply and some how ended up on a clairvoyancy website instead!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

WILSMUM said:


> Oooo shopping when hungry is big mistake!!! Lol!!!
> I have no idea what I just did but I was trying to rply and some how ended up on a clairvoyancy website instead!!!!

LOL!! Thats being pregnant for ya, my mind wanders loads too! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I've had rice krispies, small tub of risotto and a muller rice, banana (yep all rice - friggin rice or potatoes I'm sick of em!)
> 
> I know how you feel, before i was diagnosed with crohn's disease i had to do all sorts of diets, the coeliac one was worst because i love BREAD!
> :nope:Click to expand...

LOL me too hun - bread is (was) my vice I could eat tons of it, with my ms all I wanted was a slice of toast and the substitutes are horrid!


----------



## mummyclo

UGH the bread substitutes are sweet! :sick:


----------



## Nessicle

they are aren't they?! Taste like stale cake :sick:


----------



## mummyclo

Yep, i hated it! The only thing i found when i was on that diet, was coconut macaroons! With no gluten! They were NICE! :munch:


----------



## Nessicle

A bit sweet for me - I find there are lots of gluten free sweet treats but hardly any decent savoury treats. I've written emails to Greggs and Ainsley's complaining that there are no gluten free options - when I'm out and about I can't get a snack except crisps or a bar of chocolate which I don't want and certainly don't fill me up for longer than 10 minutes. Drives me mad. Greggs just emailed back saying thanks for bringing it to their attention but they have no current plans to introduce a gluten free sausage roll, rubbish!!


----------



## mummyclo

Thats CRAP! They should really do gluten free, it effects lots of people!


----------



## Nessicle

1 in 100 which is quite a lot! Honestly even Boots don't do any meal deals that are gluten free! All their salads have pasta in!


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> 1 in 100 which is quite a lot! Honestly even Boots don't do any meal deals that are gluten free! All their salads have pasta in!

Shocking :o 
Have you felt your LO yet ness? I love feeling mine now!! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah love it hun been feeling it since about 15 weeks! 

Just called OH as Insight Ultrasound has appts for a gender scan for tomorrow and evenings next week and it's only £60 but he said it's a total waste of money. I explained that 4 weeks in the pregnant woman's life is soooo long but he still said it was pointless. Thing that pees me off is he will happily pay £30 for a day's golf. I will be paying for the scan as well, so far he's not bought anything for the baby only I have but he said use the money for the baby elsewhere. So next time he tells me he's off on a golfing day I'm going to tell him that he can't go because his money is better spent on the baby. 

Also got my triple test result back - 1 in 100,000 chance of downs syndrome :happydance: so that's a relief!


----------



## mummyclo

YEY! Thats a great bloods result :dance:
My Oh would never say no, so good for you telling him where to go when he wants to play golf! I know the wait is hard, but i managed (never thought i would) and my scan is next week!!
:happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

It is hard but I have an extra week to wait as I'll be 21 weeks :( 

I've spent over £120 on baby stuff and he's never offered me a penny towards it so I'll be making sure I ask him now if I can't go for a gender scan!


----------



## mummyclo

Im presuming you are together? So why has he not paid for any baby stuff? :shrug:
Tell him not to be such a selfish arse! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Lol yeah we live together! 

I've bought nappies and little baby grows etc when I've been out and I've not asked him for any money because he earns less than me but he never fails to make sure I give him back "what I owe him" when we go food shopping etc so I'm gonna make sure I mention it tonight. 

I just think it sucks he won't even let me have a say in this when he's not even the one paying. I've had so much to fork out for driving lessons and paying off any small debts I have that it'd be nice to do this and have money go somewhere worthwhile for a change!


----------



## KellyC75

Sherri81 said:


> What do people think of the name Devon for a girl?? I think I'm putting it on the maybe list.

I think that Devon is an adorable name....I really, really like it alot....:thumbup:



c.holdway said:


> Hey everyone, Hope everyone is well.
> Seems i havent missed much apart fro a discussion about pubes! lol
> Havent been on much lately, thanks kelly for message x
> not much happening my way just starting to feel the horrible symptoms of pregnancy now :(
> Specially this week, bad back constant, tired again! didnt last long with the energy boost.
> I am starting to struggle bending over ect now and my ribs are uncomfortable too when sat down fo too long.
> I remember how much i hated this lol.
> Kerri good luck with scan cant wait to see pics, i have 1 week 6 days still (and counting) lol
> Congrats on everyones gender scans, i cant wait to find out now ! xxx

Good to see you on here....:flower:

Hope you dont suffer too much longer, its not fair is it...:nope::hugs:

When is your scan?....:shrug:


----------



## lozzy21

My OH is the same except he earns more than me so i made him buy an outfit. His excuse last months was he got a new england shirt (to be kiked out the next day :rofl:) but has promised me we can go shopping next month and hes paying.


Also im dreading people coming up and touching my bump, they will be getting there hands slapped! You wouldent touch some ones tummy who wasent pregnant so what makes it ok to touch a pregnant womans tummy?


----------



## mummyclo

lozzy21 said:


> My OH is the same except he earns more than me so i made him buy an outfit. His excuse last months was he got a new england shirt (to be kiked out the next day :rofl:) but has promised me we can go shopping next month and hes paying.
> 
> 
> Also im dreading people coming up and touching my bump, they will be getting there hands slapped! You wouldent touch some ones tummy who wasent pregnant so what makes it ok to touch a pregnant womans tummy?

UGH i know!! Creeps me out BIG TIME! I don't like anyone touching my tummy, other than my OH.


----------



## sammiwry

Or Ness if he wants to play golf this weekend say fine but I am having a scan, my money I can spend it how I like!


----------



## Nessicle

lol good point Sammi! I'm defo giving him grief tonight :haha: turned my phone off and everything atm ha ha x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ness, I'm strong willed so I'd just go anyway lol!


----------



## sammiwry

nikki-lou25 said:


> Ness, I'm strong willed so I'd just go anyway lol!

Like this suggestion too Ness!!


----------



## Nessicle

thing is Nikki I'd need to put it on his credit card til payday cos I've forked out loads for my driving lessons and my test on Monday so can't really do it without him. He'd be getting the money back in two weeks though


----------



## lozzy21

If some one touches my bump i think im going to grab there arse and see how they like it


----------



## - Butterfly -

Ness my scan is on the 6th August too and I will be over 20 weeks. The last scan I had was at 11 w 2 days and I really didn't get to see much because it was at the same time as the CVS and I was too petrified to look really.

It does seem like a long way off but £60 is alot of money and it lots of baby clothes!! That's how I'm looking at it.


----------



## louise1302

im not finding out til 20 weeks its not so long, although i am going to ask at the scan on monday but its nhs so they mihgt not say

hate bump touchers all the kids at school wanted to prod archie


----------



## Pixxie

I had my dating scan at 10+6 so I feel like ive had to wait AGES! But only a couple of weeks to go now, It will soon pass. We was going to get an early scan but we didnt really have the money to spare, we decided it was too much for something we will get for free if we wait a couple more weeks.

I will seriously shout at anyone who touches my bump without asking! The only people who are ok are family and my close friends, strangers will be given a stern talking to and a rub of their own belly! xxx


----------



## Sherri81

I've never had a single person try and touch my bump. Even when I was pregnant with Greg, no one tried touching it... but maybe that's cuz I just got super fat all over and you couldn't even tell I was preggo, I just looked like a fricking whale!! This time around, the only person to ask to touch it was an ex of mine I saw out. He has never been around pregnant people and probably won't be having kids ever since he's such a hermit, so I don't think he's ever been that close to a pregnant bump on someone he knows. Even hubby doesn't touch my bump!!

Perhaps if some stranger does come up and do that, I'll just touch their stomach. See how they like that!

Ness, have you and your OH ever thought about just pooling your money together, and just having a household budget? Me and hubby had seperate accounts and seperate money for years when we first got together. But of course, with him making more than me, he ended up paying for most stuff anyways. And after I had Greg it was worse. I wasn't working, and I felt like such a mooch cuz he had his income, and I had... nothing! So we ended up getting a joint account and whenever I have a job and make money it goes in there, and his cheques go in there, and it ceases to be anyone's money really. It becomes household money, and ALL bills etc get paid from that one account. This way I don't feel devalued for not bringing in an income when I am being a SAHM, and all bills get paid, and when I need to go grocery shopping or get gas in the Jeep, I just do it. It all gets accounted for on our bi-weekly budget in the end. 

I don't know, it helped us when we did that.

Holy crap this heatwave is killing me! Its about 30 degrees celsius right now. We don't have A/C, so I've kept all curtains closed and have had fans running since early this AM but it still isn't helping. I've been trying to get some housework done and I just get exhausted and light headed right away so I have to stop.


----------



## till bob

hi ladies hope ur ok congrats kerrie on the scan glad all went ok i havent even had my scan date through yet think m gona ring if it hasnt come tomoro as i need to book it off work xx


----------



## Pixxie

Why did I put off wearing maternity jeans until now!? I didnt realise how uncomfortable my regular ones had got! Im in heaven :haha: xxx


----------



## lozzy21

I have a flutterby in my tummy :cloud9:


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> I have a flutterby in my tummy :cloud9:

Wah! I want one! 

Congrats Lozzy -:thumbup: I cant wait to feel that. 

Mizze x


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I have a flutterby in my tummy :cloud9:
> 
> Wah! I want one!
> 
> Congrats Lozzy -:thumbup: I cant wait to feel that.
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...

TBH its freeking me out a little bit :rofl: It feels realy strange


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I have a flutterby in my tummy :cloud9:
> 
> Wah! I want one!
> 
> Congrats Lozzy -:thumbup: I cant wait to feel that.
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...
> 
> TBH its freeking me out a little bit :rofl: It feels realy strangeClick to expand...

:rofl:

Mizze x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Me too Lozzy - its great isnt it! I just had pizza I think Pip likes it!!


----------



## sammiwry

Pebble doesn't like curry!!


----------



## ducky1502

I love people are feeling their bubs :) its amazing isn't it?! I love watching my stomach move and poke out and feeling it with my hand. OH hasn't felt it yet though.


----------



## Pixxie

Ours stops as soon as OH tries to have a feel too, naughty baby :dohh: 

It freaks me out sometimes when bubs moves too, especially now they are getting stronger. It makes me jump when I get a big whack from the inside! xxx


----------



## peaches31

i felt movement (i thought) a couple of times but that was like 2 weeks ago! i havent felt anything since! i started off 15 pounds overweight. would that make it harder to feel?


----------



## calliebaby

My baby was going crazy today. She/he moved for about 20 minutes non-stop. There were a few good kicks in there too.:cloud9:
I get so smiley when the baby moves. It is the best. Hubby is feeling a little left out atm that he can't feel it.
My scan is officially 2 weeks from today!!!:happydance:

Oh, I tried the stethoscope yesterday and it didn't work. I thought it was too soon.


----------



## vetmom

The stethoscope didn't work for me either. Maybe in a couple of weeks?


----------



## ablacketer

being heavy only affects others being able to feel your bub. :) Im heavy too. I have gotten a couple good kicks and lots of stretching :)

Mind if I join you? Im barely a dreamer but not quite a jellybean :)


----------



## KellyC75

Morning everyone....:flower:

Hi 'blacketer'....We'd love to have you join us, the more the merrier....When is your due date? Im sure Kerrie will be along soon & add you to the front page...:winkwink:

Went shopping for maternity trousers/jeans yesterday, after searching many shops, found New Look had a fairly big selection & the bonus....They had a sale on! :happydance: Got a nice pair of pretty comfy jeans for £8! And a pair of cropped jeans for £5! :happydance:

Im off to the hairdressers today....Cant wait....:kiss:


----------



## WILSMUM

i've been doing my maternity shopping online!!!! Got some white cropped jeans rom New Look and 2 pairs of jeans and a pair of the most comfy trousers in the world from Next! Oh yeah and some combat trousers from Littlewoods!!!
I'm finding that the only maternity stuff that'll fit me at the mo is the under bump stuff with adjustable waist. my overbump jeans just fall straight down!!!

I had a really funny turn on the way home from school yesterday - really thought I was gonna faint - thankfully DH was with us as we'd had a with the deputy head about DS's class placement next year. Once I got home and sat down for a bit I felt fine but I'm feeling really dodgy again this morning and DH has gone to work early and I still need to get DS to school!


----------



## spencerbear

i have the same problem with my over bump jeans. So wear my under bump ones, lol

Ive been having light headed moments this last week, which i have never experienced before but ive got MW this morning so will ask her.

I have work this afternoon but feel crap, seriously considering phoning in. Ive developed a heaache that wont go away (praying its not the start of a migraine).


----------



## WILSMUM

I was just looking on google at feeling faint in pregnancy and for me I think its either cause i've not drunk enough, my blood sugar is low or i'm anemic!
Will have to see how I go today and might pop into the mw drop in session tomorrow morning!!


----------



## spencerbear

I always suffer quite badly with anemia in pregnancy, so wonder if its worth trying to get her to do a blood test today


----------



## nikki-lou25

I go faint a lot WILSMUM, I never do find out why coz I've never been anemic and BP is fine! Its just a nightmare when you're in public and people just look at u like ur weird. 

When I was 36 weeks pregnant with Aimee I nearly fainted in tesco, I rested my head on the trolley bars n people just strolled by starin at me like I was a freak :blush:


----------



## cho

Hi everyone, how are you all today.
Me and bubs seemed to be having game in the bath last night at prodding each other lol
I have had a constant headache since midday yesterday its driving me insane everytie i get up i feel light headed and get a really bad pain in my head grr!
I ight have to have a peek at new look website then, i cant get into anyting.
Think im going to go swimming today i have been going weekly lately seems to be good and of course both the lo's loves it! x


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning everyone! Hi blaketer, whats ur due date hun?
Cant believe its going to be the summer holidays all ready! That means by the time my ds starts school ill be in the 3rd trimester!!!! Scary!

Feeling faint is usually a sign of low blood pressure or and iron deficiency, defo worth getting checked up tho girls! :flower:

Have fun swimming charlotte, id love to go but ds just clings to me bless him so we end up just floating around and not actually swimming lol :haha:


----------



## Mizze

Morning all - Im 16 weeks today and I have next week off work

Hooray! Ive been feeling good the latter part of the week too, long may it last

Mizze x


----------



## Nessicle

morning gals!! 

I persuaded OH lol! Well actually I got home gave him the silent treatment then started crying :haha: he said he didnt realise it was that important to me and I said it's just nice to do as it's our first baby and we'll never have the money again. Plus they'll spend longer looking at the baby and we'll get some good photos whereas the NHS one is classed as a medical procedure as far as they're concerned so we'll get a quick look before they turn the screen away to do all the measurements. 

He said he'd be happy waiting til the 21 week scan but I just said that 4 weeks in the life of a pregnant woman is a loooong time lol tbh it's not even about finding out the gender it's because i wanna see bubs again and see how s/he is looking especially now I can feel it moving! Plus I hate calling baby 'it' it's so impersonal! Will be nice to refer to as he or she! 

xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Ahhh how exciting ness, when ru going then? We always get our way, huh?! :haha:


----------



## cho

lol well done ness!!!
Kerri that did make me laugh about jake clinging cos thats what brad does, but i got him a ring so he can float on his own lol.he is getting better though! x


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh might get one of those to try lol


----------



## till bob

hi girlies hope ur all well well done ness my hubby said we cud have 1 but i am gona try and wait cause we cud use the money for other things but i wud love to know now spec after sammi iv been thinkin a boy all along but now her instincts were wrong im questioning my own lol i love goin swimming with tilly she is like a water baby just goes off on her own with her armbands on bless mite take her this wkend xx


----------



## cho

till bob how old is tilly? x


----------



## lozzy21

Morning girls, i feel so lazy iv just got up. Got so much to do today but cant wake up.


----------



## Pixxie

Im struggling to wake up today too, I feel awful!

Weyhey Ness, thats the way to do it, guilt trip :haha: 

Hows everyone else today? Im dreading this baby getting bigger, its already kicking the shit out of me! :rofl: xxx


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha thanks girls! Got it for Sunday at 10.45am!! So excited! 

Phoned OH to tell him when the scan was and that they'd spend up to 45 minutes and he said "45 minutes? well that's going to be a bit boring isn't it? Don't want to have to sit there for 45 minutes I mean what is there to see?" 

I'm so hurt girls :cry: I can't believe he's said this. I feel like he has no interest in the baby he's always making such hurtful comments. I sent him an email that'll go to his phone because i can't face talking to him right now. 

xx


----------



## Pixxie

:hugs: oh these blokes really dont understand do they! Im sure he wont be complaining when hes there. xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Ness im sure that once he see's baby on the screen he will change his mind. Blokes dont understand why we get so excited about things. Even though they have seen the scans and our growing bumps its still a concept for them untill baby arrives.


----------



## Pixxie

Yea according to my OH im not even 'properly pregnant' yet :dohh: x


----------



## WILSMUM

Well done ness hunni on convincing yr OH and like the others say I'm sure he'll compltely change his mind once he's there - at the moment its just not real to him as theres nothing really for him to see or feel - it must be hard for blokes in the first half of their partners preg esp if its their first. He probably doesn't realise that it actually looks like a proper baby already! Mayb email him some pics fro the net of what baby looks like at yr stage of preg.

Well i'm feeling better now, still a bit fuzzy and tired but I managed to get to school and back without feelign faint! Just hope it lasts while I'm at work!!! I know whatyr saying about the weird looks! I started feeling funny in the butchers yesterday so just walked out to get some air and then when we started walking back I said to DH that I really had to sit down right there and then and was fully prepared to just sit down on the pavement luckily we walked round the corner and the cafe had its seats out so I just sat there - did wonder if they would come out and move me on as we weren't actually customers!!!!


----------



## Pixxie

When I feel dizzy now ive taken to asking people if I can have their seats! A loud 'Excuse me, Im 4 months pregnant and If I dont sit down Im going to pass out, please can I sit there?' You wont believe how fast people jump up :rofl: xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks guys :flower: 

I just don't even want him there now. Even if he thought 45 mins was too long why can't he just keep that opinion to himself? Doesnt he care that he's hurting my feelings? Just totally gutted. I'll just get a DVD of the pics and shove it in his face he can have that instead it's his fault if he misses out! 

Lol Pixxie - when old people get on and look for a seat I just look at the others scowling as if to say "well I'm not giving up my seat I'm pregnant" :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Ness next time you speek to him, tell him hes not coming since he will be bored and you are going to invite some one else.

Bet he will soon change his mind.


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> When I feel dizzy now ive taken to asking people if I can have their seats! A loud 'Excuse me, Im 4 months pregnant and If I dont sit down Im going to pass out, please can I sit there?' You wont believe how fast people jump up :rofl: xxx

:rofl: Must remember that Pixxie

Ness hon - im sorry he is being a bit insensitive over this - Im sure it will be a lovely experience for you both. Or do what Lozzy says! :winkwink: Im sure that will result in a 180 turn around! 

Wilsmum - glad you havent felt the dizzyness - I have been okay as long as I get up reeeeaallly sloooowly - otherwise massive headrush and blackspots

Mmmmm - just had large decaf cappuchino and two welsh cakes

Roll on lunch then.....

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> ha ha thanks girls! Got it for Sunday at 10.45am!! So excited!
> 
> Phoned OH to tell him when the scan was and that they'd spend up to 45 minutes and he said "45 minutes? well that's going to be a bit boring isn't it? Don't want to have to sit there for 45 minutes I mean what is there to see?"
> 
> I'm so hurt girls :cry: I can't believe he's said this. I feel like he has no interest in the baby he's always making such hurtful comments. I sent him an email that'll go to his phone because i can't face talking to him right now.
> 
> xx

:dohh: Hopefully he wont find it boring! Warren certainly didnt when the woman was pointing out Pebble's different parts and showing us him moving and concorting himself into weird shapes! You'd be surprised how quickly it flies by!!

Glad you got your own way about it but sorry OH is being a bit of a div (probably see's it as time he could be playing golf lol)


----------



## lozzy21

My OH is being a pleb at the moment. :growlmad:

Iv allways said that i want to stay on team yellow and he has wanted to find out. Now our 20 week scan in getting closer im starting to sway to wanting to find out BUT he has said if i cave in the scan hes going to say he dosent want to know so i cant spoil it for my self :(


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> My OH is being a pleb at the moment. :growlmad:
> 
> Iv allways said that i want to stay on team yellow and he has wanted to find out. Now our 20 week scan in getting closer im starting to sway to wanting to find out BUT he has said if i cave in the scan hes going to say he dosent want to know so i cant spoil it for my self :(

I had this problem I didnt want to find out at first, but as OH did we agreed to find out for Pebble but not any after him so we both have our way.


----------



## ablacketer

sorry, I thought I put it in my post. doc is saying the 31st of december is my due date :)


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo a new yrs eve baby!!


----------



## ablacketer

lol, yup. if I can wait that long. My poor daughter is a little upset because Im due 11 days after HER birthday


----------



## roxie78

Hi can you add me to the list - due 19th December :)


----------



## sammiwry

So your daughter wants to share birthdays??


----------



## vetmom

ablacketer - I had the same problem with my niece. Her birthday is the 9th and my due date is the 10th. When I told her she was going to be getting a new little cousin for her birthday she politely asked if she could have a Nintendo DS game instead. She didn't feel like sharing her birthday!


----------



## sammiwry

vetmom said:


> ablacketer - I had the same problem with my niece. Her birthday is the 9th and my due date is the 10th. When I told her she was going to be getting a new little cousin for her birthday she politely asked if she could have a Nintendo DS game instead. She didn't feel like sharing her birthday!

Haha bless her! Least she was polite!


----------



## Pixxie

I wish I knew why I feel so awful today :( Im so tired and headachey and when I stand up I feel worse

AND oh is expecting the house to be clean when he gets home, and I have to go to my grandads 50th party later...urgh


----------



## cho

pixxie thats how i feel, i feel so ill its unbelievable.
I have had a severe headache since midday yesterday and i feel light headed and i when i stand its terrible, wonder what thats about, all i can think is this heat!


----------



## Nessicle

sorry you guys are feeling rubbish it's very humid today which doesnt make you want to do anything! 

I've had to come home from work I'm too upset :cry: he's just arguing with me about how my email was OTT - apparently the way I feel is insignificant to him! 

He keeps saying he doesnt see how him saying 45 minutes would be boring is upsetting me. I said cos its a culmination of stuff and this is the last straw - seems like he hasn't got any interest in the baby at all and I'm gutted he's willing to miss out because he thinks staring at a screen for 45 mins is boring. I said all the time he's wasted on his iPhone and he can't even devote 45 minutes to the baby whether he thinks it's too long or what - why couldn't he have just kept his opinion to himself? What does it acheive by him saying it would be boring. He just said 'fine I'm not going then' and put the phone down on me for a second time today :cry: I feel so sad just sat here crying xx


----------



## Pixxie

Its awful isnt it? I have too much to do to be ill today. OH going to think im a right lazy cow when he gets home :( x


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> sorry you guys are feeling rubbish it's very humid today which doesnt make you want to do anything!
> 
> I've had to come home from work I'm too upset :cry: he's just arguing with me about how my email was OTT - apparently the way I feel is insignificant to him!
> 
> He keeps saying he doesnt see how him saying 45 minutes would be boring is upsetting me. I said cos its a culmination of stuff and this is the last straw - seems like he hasn't got any interest in the baby at all and I'm gutted he's willing to miss out because he thinks staring at a screen for 45 mins is boring. I said all the time he's wasted on his iPhone and he can't even devote 45 minutes to the baby whether he thinks it's too long or what - why couldn't he have just kept his opinion to himself? What does it acheive by him saying it would be boring. He just said 'fine I'm not going then' and put the phone down on me for a second time today :cry: I feel so sad just sat here crying xx

:hugs: I had one of those moments with my OH. Leave him be and ask some one else to go. Dont let him ruin it for you. It will all come back and bite him in the arse.


----------



## Pixxie

aw Ness :hugs: he'll realise hes being a prick sooner or later. Invite someone else, he'll regret it im sure xxxx


----------



## Mizze

Oh Ness - he isnt helping himself is he! 

Focus on how lovely it will be for you to see the baby, if he doesnt want to come - it is most certainly his loss. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

yeah you're right girls - he's due home from work in about 20 mins I don't even wanna speak to him. I'm upstairs laid on the bed outta the way [email protected] him! 

Just rubbish my mum will find out before he will and it's his baby! Oh well, no point arguing with him xx


----------



## lozzy21

Thats something for him to regret ness not you.


----------



## till bob

c.holdway said:


> till bob how old is tilly? x

she was 2 in march hun xx


----------



## till bob

ahhh ness sending lots of :hugs: babe well iv caved girlies i rang my hospital today as i havent had my 20 week scan through yet the women told me i wouldnt get my scan till at the earliest 19th aug wen i will be 23 weeks i was fumin how cud i wait that long so iv booked a private one for TOMORO yes tomoro cudnt believe my luck its at 3.40 cant wait will keep u updated xxx


----------



## Mizze

till bob said:


> ahhh ness sending lots of :hugs: babe well iv caved girlies i rang my hospital today as i havent had my 20 week scan through yet *the women told me i wouldnt get my scan till at the earliest 19th aug wen i will be 23 weeks i was fumin *how cud i wait that long so iv booked a private one for TOMORO yes tomoro cudnt believe my luck its at 3.40 cant wait will keep u updated xxx

That is ridiculous! :growlmad: Well done on tomorrow's scan - enjoy!


Ness - Lozzy is right - He *will *regret having a tantrum and deciding not to go. You on the otherhand will remember the scan for always :hugs:

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

Im sorry your having a bad time Ness....:hugs:

But as the others have said, men just dont understand us....:nope:

Thats why I really love coming on here, cos you can go on & on about baby things with people that do understand & do wanna chat non-stop about it!....:winkwink::baby:

Hope you both sort things out soon....:hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

till bob said:


> so iv booked a private one for TOMORO yes tomoro cudnt believe my luck its at 3.40 cant wait will keep u updated xxx

Woohoo! :happydance:

How exciting....Good luck, will you be asking the gender?...:shrug: Because we all wanna know! :haha::haha:


----------



## cho

Ahh ness men are such prats!
They dont understand how we feel and how much pregnancy means to us.
They thik the stress and worry starts when the baby comes but for us its when we got our bfp!
enjoy your scan and dont let him bring you down on it!
sounds like ur mum will appreciate the scan a whole lot more than your oh! xxxx


----------



## ducky1502

I'm sorry some of you are having a bad day for whatever reason. Ness I totally see why you are upset and I would be completely heartbroken if my OH said that to me. Men can be so insensitive! He will most certainly regret this decision whereas you have done nothing but want to see your baby.


----------



## Kerrieann

:hugs: ness, ur oh is being so insensitive and obviously just doesnt understand even when its written down! I agrre with the girls, maybe invite someone else and im sure he will regret upsetting you and missing out. He might even get home and apologise as hes had time to think about it :shrug: 

Yay for tilbob, so exciting, cant wait to find out, i think girlie :flower:

Welcome new girls, ill add you to the list :yipee:


----------



## ducky1502

My god it's so humid!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Its 30 degrees here, horrible!!!! I hate the heat especially when its humid like this :-(


----------



## till bob

yes girls i will be findin out sex i am thinkin boy tho but who knows yes it i rediculious iv gota wait till end of aug she just said im on the next pile to get sorted out so my app hasnt even been sent out yet useless but im excited about tomoro and i was scared hubby wud tell me off cause i buked it while i was at work but he was great about it hes excited 2 xxx and we can take tilly xx


----------



## ducky1502

How exciting for everyone finding out the gender :) I just couldn't wait to find out lol. I can now refer to my baby as my son etc and it's a nice feeling. It was definately the right decision for me. But for a lot of people a lovely suprise is what's best and I definately have respect for anyone who can wait :)

I'm starting to feel like there are a lot of new girlie announcements, just me?!


----------



## Sherri81

Ness, I am sorry you are having such a horrible time with your OH. It doesn't matter how many times you have been through this, or how old they are, they just never get it. For them, it definately doesn't start until the baby is out and in their arms. For us, we have to change things the minute we get a positive, and we are the ones to feel the movements etc which is why its real to us from the get go. If he comes around, I can guarantee he won't be bored for 45 minutes. My hubby loves watching ultrasounds... even my dad came to one of mine and loved it!! The tech will be explaining stuff the whole time so tell him it'll be more like watching a tv program.

Ahhh, this heatwave is not letting up!! It got to 35 degrees celsius yesterday, and there is no sign of it letting up today. Normally I would love to be at the river, but there is a pretty steep climb down to the river, and I'm not sure I should risk the climb. There's also a pretty big bear population down there and last year we ended up having to get away from one. So I don't think I am in any condition to be running away from any bears right now. I guess the river is out for me this summer :(


----------



## sammiwry

Ness can I come and give your OH a slap please??


----------



## mrsbling

Till bob - Good luck for the scan tomorrow - bet you are really excited :)

Let us know whether your are having a boy or girl x


----------



## mrsbling

Ness - once he realises what he has missed he will regret it forever!!!! I would take someone with you who will share the amazing experience with you x :hugs: x


----------



## lozzy21

I can understand why my OH acts like a petulant child, baby wasent planned but for those of you that were TTC i would be giving your OH a good slap!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks you guys for all the support :hugs: it means a lot to me it really does xxx

Sammi lol yep feel free to come over and slap him :haha:

well we had a blazin row when he got home. Basically he said I was being OTT and pissed him off with my email basically calling him a bad dad when that wasn't what I said - I said I felt unsupported like he's not interested in the baby while I'm pregnant when I needed his support. He didn't like it when I mentioned about the baby stuff I'd bought - truth hurts huh? He couldn't understand why I'd got so upset about his comment but I said it was a culmination of comments etc as well as that which made it seem like he wasn't interested. 

He was slamming round the house and basically said "effing sit there and cry for all I care" I was hysterical girls it was awful my eyes sting like mad tonight and I feel so exhausted!

Anyway when I was about to walk out on him he apologised and said he forgets that so much is happening to me and that it's really exciting for me whereas for him it's like he doesnt really do anything til the baby gets here but I said that's why I want to go to these scans etc to involve him. He said he never said he didnt want to go but I said all I'd said was that I would prefer to have mum there if it's going to be wasting his precious time. 

We've made up now and he's apologised for the way he reacted and what he said but I still feel like shit. I think come Sunday he'll enjoy it and regret the way he acted and the stuff he said

till bob can't wait to know what you're having too hun!! 

xx


----------



## sammiwry

Ness if he's still being div I'll come and give him a slap!! 

**hugs** glad everything is better now but its a shame hes had to upset you!!


----------



## louise1302

glad youve sorted it ness

til bob good luck for your scan

hope all you ladies are well

my sickness has returned but not as bad, i can pick bubs up on the doppler most times now, its always in the smae place on the left halfway between my bellybutton and pubic bone

3 more sleps til my(super late) dating scan although i am going to ask the sex :)


----------



## calliebaby

Ness- I am sorry you and your OH are having a bad time. :hugs:
I am so jealous that you get to see your baby already!!! Have fun!!!:happydance:


----------



## Piebear2901

Well everyone I had my 4D scan yesterday and found out we're having a girl! Just like we wanted! :cloud9:
We're sooo excited! It was fun buying a few clothes today and finally we can call the baby "her" or "Hannah" not "it". lol

It so funny when they were doing the ultrasound cause she was moving like crazy! We were lucky enough to get one good 2D pic and one good 4D. We have one active little girl! :D


----------



## lozzy21

Well girls i shall see you tomorrow. Im off to blackpool for the weekend.


----------



## hopefully2

Congrats piebear thats a great pic and i love your name! I'm a bit biased as my daughter is called grace and one of the main names for this one if its a girl is hannah!!
Hope you really enjoyed the scan :flower:


----------



## Piebear2901

hopefully2 said:


> Congrats piebear thats a great pic and i love your name! I'm a bit biased as my daughter is called grace and one of the main names for this one if its a girl is hannah!!
> Hope you really enjoyed the scan :flower:

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Have a great Weekend Lozzy....:dance:


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats piebear :wohoo: :wohoo: 

Lozzy hope you have a fab time in blackpool!


----------



## KellyC75

Congratulations on joining team* Pink* Piebear....:cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

*GIRLS - 9*

Mrsbling
Sherri81
Eabha'sMum
kellyc75
Mincholada
xkirstyx
-Butterfly-
piebear2901
crythreetears


*BOYS - 7 *

nicki-m
Kerrieann 
M2B Antony
ducky1502
Seb8
Sammiwry
bubblebubble1


----------



## sammiwry

We need more team blues! But I'd say thats pretty even though not a major difference


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah pretty even, although i bet there are loads more pinks and blues from the ladies who dont post on here!


----------



## Mizze

Morning ladies,

Ness im glad you have sorted it - but oh you must be exhausted. 

Piebear congrats on team Pink! 

I have a week off WOO HOO!!! Shame DH doesnt but trying to get a self employed man in major "provider" mode to take a week off without going away is impossible! :) However since we need a new car I plan to have a great time test driving stuff with my Dad this week! Once we know the car I can go shopping for Prams - haha. DH has become very interested in Prams all of a sudden - he wants to choose it. (absolutely fine with me as long as I get final VETO!)

Off to town in a minute - I need a belly band or an entire new wardrobe -bump has grown a lot this week! And so has my weight! Bit of a shock to get on scales and have gone up 3lbs in two days! :) a happy shock though. 

Hope you are all good today - happily here (well not that happily) we arent having the heatwave - in fact its wall to wall cloud - which is slightly depressing but much easier to move about in
:hugs:

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls! 

Aw thanks guys, i'm glad it's all sorted now just feels like what should be something fab to look forward to has been marred by this. I don't know what's up with him he snapped at me again this morning cos I asked if we could do something rather than sit in the house while he plays on the Playstation. if it gets to mid-afternoon and we're still sat here I'm off out! Sod him! 

Just had my final driving lesson before my test on Monday eek! I'm bricking it!

Mizze I got some belly bands from New Look - 3 for £10 xx


----------



## ducky1502

Congrats piebear :)

Lozzy have a fab weekend :)

It is pretty even, although I swear it feels like there are more pink bumps. 

Anyone else found they've had strange reactions from people when you've said you're having a boy?! Like you MUST be disappointed because apparently EVERY woman wants a girl. I do want a girl eventually but I always said I wanted to have a boy first. Think it's a bit annoying and rude.........


----------



## Pixxie

Glad you sorted it Ness, at least he admitted to being a div!

Piebear congrats on team :pink: !!

Ducky my mum says I MUST be having a girl and that it IS what I really want...no matter how many times I say 'no mum, I really would like a boy first' she wont have it!

We went to my grandads 50th last night and I think bubs fell out with me for it! It was loud music for a few hours and bubs didnt move once while I was there, s/he has give me a few nudges this morning but not like they was doing before the party :dohh: xxx


----------



## Nessicle

oooh ducky how did I miss that you were having a boy?? Congrats chick! Everyone keeps assuming I want a girl but I really don't mind!


----------



## WILSMUM

I don't really mind either way eithher i don't think! With DS I wanted to find out so I could get used to the idea of what I was having - I think I kinda did want a girl and didn't want to wait till the birthonly to have a boy and then be disappointed! But this time I know i won't be disappointed with either - I just want to know really so we can get gender coloured clothes, pram, moses basket etc and stop referring to it as it - it just feels so horrible and impersonal! I can't wait to call it her or she!!!! Only 2 more sleeps!!!!!!

Bubs has been super active today - think it was doing gymnastics in there this morning - giving its brother a run for his money no doubt!!!!! And then gave me a hefty kick when I was filling the washing machine!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Aww thanks ness :) very very happy to be having a little man!

It is strange the assumptions people make...


----------



## Pixxie

I mean I would be really happy with a little girl too but if we have a boy were naming him after my OH's best friend who was killed last year, my due date is also just over a week after his birthday was. I want it for my OH really, and people say boys are more difficult so Id like to get one first! xx


----------



## ducky1502

That's a really lovely gesture pixxie. A really lovely thing to do. 

I think the majority of us just want a healthy baby, the gender really doesn't matter. Some women may have a preferance but we will all love our babies exactly the same regardless. 

Can you believe that in december (maybe a bit before or after) we will all be announcing the births of our babies?!?!?!


----------



## Pixxie

I really cant believe that when I go to visit my family on christmas day this year I could have a baby in tow! makes me cry thinking about it :cry: :D 

I HOPE I have a baby to show for it by x-mas day anyway! I dont want to miss out on my dinner because bubs has decided to be fashionably late :haha: Can you order x-mas dinner in the birth center? Must remember to ask when I go for my tour nearer the time :rofl: they will think Im bonkers that thats what Im most worried about xxx


----------



## till bob

hi girls hope ur all ok so glad ur ok ness and things r sorted men r arseholes arent they my hubbys been abit snappy lately 2 must be sumthin in the air. congratulations on team pink piebear and ducky a boy is just as much a blessin as a girl so duno why ppl r bein insensitive sum ppl eh!! have a great time in blackpool lozzy! well iv got my gender scan at 3.40 but gota travel to get there so leavin an hour before im excited and nervous at the same time but i will let u all know wat happens but may not be till later on supposed to be goin straight to a bbq c u later guys xxx


----------



## Mizze

Oooh Till Bob! I wonder which team you are! :)

Am a happy girl today - Dorothy Perkins were having a sale and I bought some lovely bootcut over the bump jeans and a great green t-shirt top for £12 the pair! Bargain :)
Also got some Lush "King of Skin" moisturisers which im replacing the bio oil with! They smell lovely. :happydance:

New Look was a total loss - 1 rack of crappy clothes and NO belly bands!! :growlmad: Will have to buy online

Now I have some new jeans though im a very happy mummytobe! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

Has anyone booked their antenatal classes yet? My pregnancy journal says I should be booking mine about now! I was wondering if it is really necessary to book this early? xx


----------



## doodle74

Hey Ladies, I'm new to the forum and due on 12/12/10 so another December baby on the way fingers crossed! Just wanted to stop by and say hello!


----------



## Nessicle

how do you book antenatal classes? I've got a form to hand in at my 20 week scan for some couples classes (think it's two classes) but that's it no one's mentioned antenatal classes to me!


----------



## Pixxie

As far as I know you have to ring and book with the hospital? I have no idea really though since this is my first! xx


----------



## Nessicle

I might see if the sonographer at my private scan knows tomorrow if not I'll call the antenatal clinic at the hospital thanks hun!x


----------



## sammiwry

Where is till bob with an update?!


----------



## ducky1502

I've heard a lot of people say they find out about antenatal classes at 20wk scan or midwife appointment. If its not mentioned I will bring it up at my 20wk appt anyway.


----------



## till bob

hello hello im here sorry to keep u waitin u arent gona believe this buts its a baby GIRL we r absolutely over the moon 2 little girls cant believe it i was convinced it was a boy wat a shock pics arent great the lady was lovely and tried ages to get her to move round cause shes lyin in my back in a crawling position bless so lovely tho got some pics and they gave tilly a little envelope with my baby sister on with a scan pic inside she was well chuffed xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Yay tillbob :) congrats on ur pink bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Yay i guessed right!! :haha: Big congrats tillbob, another beautiful princess! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## WILSMUM

Pixxie said:


> I mean I would be really happy with a little girl too but if we have a boy were naming him after my OH's best friend who was killed last year, my due date is also just over a week after his birthday was. I want it for my OH really, and people say boys are more difficult so Id like to get one first! xx

Oh No! Boys are most definately a lot easier than girls!!!!!


----------



## till bob

iv heard thnat boys r easier 2 hun i know tillys a right madam xx


----------



## WILSMUM

congrats tillbob thats great news!!!

As for antenatal classes girls I'd ask yr midwife about NHS ones - with DS I had some during the day with the health vistor and that was at the clinic where you get baby weighed after its born and then I had some at the hospital in the evenings with the midwives and it was at these couples ones that I then got my hospital tour. I don't remember having to book or do anything with these I think I was just told about them, when and where they were etc and then just turned up!

NCT do antenatal classes as well and its these that you probably have to book in advance.

You should also ask yr mw or hv about mother and baby groups, when Ihad ds the hv's ran a first time mums with babie sunder a year group and I found this invaluable with DS - got me out the house and meeting people and stopped me climbing the walls!!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

till bob said:


> iv heard thnat boys r easier 2 hun i know tillys a right madam xx

When I had DS the mw and hv all said to me that boys r easier than girls and tbh I'm now inclined to agree! We just had out old nextdoor neighbours round and they have a 1 yr old girl and shes a right little madam - I certainly don't remeber DS being half as hard work at that age as she was!!


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats till bob!! How weird neither of us were correct with our predictions


----------



## Kerrieann

Boys are defo easier then girls lol, my little niece is a right little madam!! And aparently it doesnt stop lol, i still want a little madam after this one tho lol :haha:


----------



## calliebaby

Today I put my hand on my stomach and the baby kicked me twice. I actually felt the kick from the outside!!! It was the best feeling ever!!! I can't believe I felt that so early. I must have a soccer player in me.:haha:


----------



## louise1302

congrats til bob

im not feeling movement yet, when did you all start feeling it?


----------



## calliebaby

I started feeling flutters around 15 and a half weeks. But they were very sporadic. They got more regular around 17 weeks. They also got stronger around 17 weeks. 
My doctor said to not expect to feel anything till around 16-20 weeks and at that, it may only be a flutter.


----------



## billylid

Pixxie said:


> Has anyone booked their antenatal classes yet? My pregnancy journal says I should be booking mine about now! I was wondering if it is really necessary to book this early? xx

I have just booked my class last week. Even as it was, I could only get a one day class four weeks before the birth as the other classes were already full. I was told at my 16 week appointment to book as soon as possible.


----------



## Nessicle

Congratulations till bob!!!! Aww another lil princess so chuffed for ya!! 

I've got 2 and a half hours til we set off for our scan eek!!! :happydance: I'm SSSSOOO excited now! couldn't sleep for excitement but I'm so tired lol

Forgot to tell you that I got my DS screen result - it was negative at 1 in 100,000 chance of a baby with DS! 

I've got a letter with my pregnancy notes that I'm supposed to hand in at my scan in a few weeks and thats for some parent craft classes and a tour of the delivery suite about 4 weeks before due date 

I think my pregnancy heat has kicked up I'm sweating constantly lol I've been freezing up to now! 

As for movement, I felt the odd flutter around 15 and a half weeks but it wasn't consistant like callie said and it's still pretty sporadic for me, I'm only just 17 weeks though so sure I'll start to feel stronger lil kicks over the next few weeks!


----------



## spencerbear

Have fun this morning Ness x

Bless, my eldest is cooking me breakfast this morning. Her and one of my sons also got up with becca, so i could have a lie in. Really appreciated that.


----------



## Nessicle

aww that's so sweet hun!


----------



## KellyC75

till bob said:


> hello hello im here sorry to keep u waitin u arent gona believe this buts its a baby GIRL we r absolutely over the moon 2 little girls cant believe it i was convinced it was a boy


Yey.....Many Congratulations on joining team *pink!* :happydance:



Nessicle said:


> I've got 2 and a half hours til we set off for our scan eek!!! :happydance: I'm SSSSOOO excited now! couldn't sleep for excitement but I'm so tired lol

:happydance:Yippppeeeee, I cant wait either....:happydance: Good luck & enjoy :flower:


----------



## Pixxie

Congrats on your little girl Tillbob! :pink:

It seems Ive been given the wrong info about which is easier! Everyone in my family insists boys are harder, we must not cope with them very well :haha: 

Now I dont know what to do about my classes, I have MW appointment at 20 weeks but I dont want that to be too late!? Should I ring the hospital and ask do you think? xx


----------



## Nessicle

My mw appt isn't til 24 weeks now - I think you should ask when you go for your 20 week scan hun that's what I'm gonna do! 

Boys are more clingy and needy whereas girls are more independant, but as they get older boys are more boistrous and destructive lol - we don't really have any boys in our family so I think everyone is hoping for one!

I don't really care what we're having I just can't wait to find out :happydance: setting off in half an hour!

xx


----------



## Pixxie

Oh Ness how exciting! :happydance: 

Why is my scan not for another 2 weeks? :( x


----------



## WILSMUM

Ness my DS has never been at all clingy and tbh although he does take EVERYTHING to bits its not in a destructive manor iykwim! 
I think it just all depends on the individual child and their upbring really!

Good luck today Ness can't wait to find out what yr having!!
Only 1 more sleep till I get to find out!! WooHoo!!!
And I'm half way today!!! Can't believe I've got that far already! And still no bump really to speak of!!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Good luck ness hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## spencerbear

ive got 2 of each. My boys were definately easier but more clingy than my independant girls. The 2 girls certainly are more strong willed and vocal about what they want.


----------



## cho

ness good luck for today get some good pics, im def thinking girl :shrug: enjoy!!! x


----------



## louise1302

good luck ness i think boy :)


----------



## sammiwry

louise1302 said:


> good luck ness i think boy :)

I think boy for ness too


----------



## ducky1502

Good luck ness :) can't wait to find out what you're having! I was originally thinking girl but now I want more people to join team blue :haha: I feel like we're losing!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Haha ducky we arent losing we are just slow to start lol


----------



## Mommy2Kian

omg congrats ness :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

11 days til I can get the keys to our house and where is OH today?? Mountain biking with his friends :(


----------



## WILSMUM

don't worry kerrie I'm pretty sure I'll be joining you on team blue!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Well girls I'm on Team :pink: 

:happydance: it's funny how those of us who were convinced we were having either boy or girl turned out to be the opposite!! I was convinced boy!! 

Here are some piccies, we got a DVD 18 mins long and 40 pictures on a CD!! She was moving round loads turned over 3 times, sucked her thumb and was kicking like mad! Was weird but amazing to see her kicking and feel it at the same time! I'm seriously on :cloud9: now!!


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats Ness!!

Lots of lovely pics of your lil girly!!


----------



## KellyC75

How wonderfull Ness.....:happydance: Many Congratulations :cloud9:

She looks like she will have lovely long legs....Lucky Girl :kiss:


----------



## till bob

yay ness i was right congratulations pics r amazin did u hear that we r on team pink 2 hun we r sooooooo excited 2 little ladies then ours was bein naughty and didnt wana play so pics arent great will try upload them in abit so pleased for u hun xx did ur oh love it in the end x


----------



## louise1302

congratulations on team pink hun xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you girls!!! I'm so happy - yeah she has really long legs - taking after her daddy!! 

Till bob oooh congratulations on team :pink: too!!! Honestly the best money I've ever spent and after all the hassle OH loved it!!


----------



## Pixxie

Congrats Ness! I knew he'd love it in the end :haha: xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> thank you girls!!! I'm so happy - yeah she has really long legs - taking after her daddy!!
> 
> Till bob oooh congratulations on team :pink: too!!! Honestly the best money I've ever spent and after all the hassle OH loved it!!

Hope you remind him in a few days what a fuss he kicked up and how he said he wouldn't enjoy it it would be boring!


----------



## WILSMUM

Yay! Congrats Newss - pics r fab! Can't wait for tomorrow now!!!!!
Girls r seriously ahead of the boys now then!?

I'm convinced i'm having a boy so we shall c tomorrow afternoon if I follow the trend of being wrong!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Pixxie

It does seem like the girls are winning ATM! More chance of me having a boy then :haha: xx


----------



## Nessicle

aw thanks guys I know I came out and went "was it worth it" and he said yes and the smile on his face said it all!! 

Anouska I reckon you're having a boy for sure! Pinks are in the lead at the moment wonder if it'll level out?! he he


----------



## till bob

can sumone help me how do i upload pics onto my page so u can she our little lady xx


----------



## sammiwry

till bob i have a free photobucket account that i upload my pics to and then i copy and paste the direct image link it gives you into the photo box on here


----------



## till bob

href="https://s968.photobucket.com/albums/ae163/gemndave/?action=view&current=004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i968.photobucket.com/albums/ae163/gemndave/004.jpg" border="0" alt="Pho<a href="https://s968.photobucket.com/albums/ae163/gemndave/?action=view&current=003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i968.photobucket.com/albums/ae163/gemndave/003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>tobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s968.photobucket.com/albums/ae163/gemndave/?action=view&current=002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i968.photobucket.com/albums/ae163/gemndave/002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="https://s968.photobucket.com/albums/ae163/gemndave/?action=view&current=001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i968.photobucket.com/albums/ae163/gemndave/001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## till bob

oh wat have i done wrong why hasnt the pics come up x


----------



## till bob

<a href="https://s968.photobucket.com/albums/ae163/gemndave/?action=view&current=001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i968.photobucket.com/albums/ae163/gemndave/001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s968.photobucket.com/albums/ae163/gemndave/?action=view&current=001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i968.photobucket.com/albums/ae163/gemndave/th_001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>


----------



## till bob

oh i give up cant do it x


----------



## sammiwry

till bob want me sort it for you?


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: till bob are the images saved on your computer? 

If so just go to 'Post Reply' on here and just underneath the reply box there will be a button that says "Manage Attachments" you should be able to upload them from there 
:thumbup:xx


----------



## cho

Congrats ness brilliant pics, she looks so cute x


----------



## sammiwry

Dont suppose anyone is a seamstress and able to tell me if it be possible to convert my dress from a concealed zip to a lace up back?? It's an inch short of zipping up but theres no guarantees even if it did zip up now it still would in just under 3 weeks :(


----------



## ducky1502

Congrats Ness :) knew you wold be on team :pink: you got some amazing pics too!

Come oooon team blue, we need to catch up now! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Aw thanks guys! She is amazing but I'm biased :haha: 

Sammi I've no idea lol sorry chick! Perhaps look on the internet??


----------



## ducky1502

Posted a bump pic in the bump thread, I decided to brave it lol.


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations Ness on your little girl, she looks lovely x

Ive just got my new puppy home and he is gorgeous. This is turning into a good birthday :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

awww happy birthday spencerbear :)


----------



## sammiwry

Happy birthday spencerbear!! What puppy have you got?? Me and OH are looking to get a Jack Russell puppy once we are moved in and a bit more settled.


----------



## spencerbear

he is a collie cross terrier. The lady had both mum and dad and they are lovely dogs. I had waited until i was settled before i got one. Now is a good time as im just cutting my hours back a bit at work and then ill be on maternity. When i go back after im only doing 24 hrs a week, so will be home lots.


----------



## Nessicle

Aww a puppy!! Can you post a piccie?!xx


----------



## lozzy21

Hi girls im back, did you miss me lol


----------



## ducky1502

Lozzy you're back!! Did you have a nice time?


----------



## lozzy21

Fantastic time. Im shatterd though.


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Fantastic time. Im shatterd though.

Glad you had a great time....:thumbup:

Tell us all about it then....:winkwink:


----------



## lozzy21

It was just a realy good laugh. Every one was lovely and dead friendly


----------



## spencerbear

this is my new baby, his name is Patch
 



Attached Files:







P110710_17.02_[07].jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## KellyC75

spencerbear said:


> this is my new baby, his name is Patch

Awwwww, adorable, watch all the Girls go ga-ga now....:kiss:


----------



## Sherri81

Sammy, yes you can turn a concealed back into a corset back. I had to have it done on my wedding dress last year. They measured me wrong, so when my dress came in it wass almost 2 sizes smaller than it should have been, and with only 2 weeks to go tot he wedding, there was no time to lose that much weight, or to have it reordered. So they removed the zip and the buttons which went overtop of it, and they removed about an inch of material off the back, and then they sewed in a privacy oanel and put in laces. No one could tell it had been a zip originally, and it ended up fitting fine.

Congrats on the new team pink members!!


----------



## Nessicle

glad you had a good time lozzy! Hope the weather was nice for you! 

Aww spencerbear your new pup is gorgeous! 

Sherri thanks hun!


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats Ness!!!! Everyone thinks I am having a girl, so I must be having a boy now.:haha:
I am so happy for you.:hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

I just came on here to post that my mums ordered our pushchair for us, caught up on all the posts and then logged out without posting!!! Damn baby brain for ya!!!!

But anyway! We're gonna have our pushchair in 3-5 days! Am sooo excited!!! Its this one:
https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Xtreme-travel-system/dp/B0030G8B7U

It looks red on the pic but if you play the vid it actually looks orange so who knows what colour its actually gonna be - me, DH and my mum are all going for orange!!!!
We were gonna wait and go test driving last week of July but this was just too good a deal to miss!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Sherri81 said:


> Sammy, yes you can turn a concealed back into a corset back. I had to have it done on my wedding dress last year. They measured me wrong, so when my dress came in it wass almost 2 sizes smaller than it should have been, and with only 2 weeks to go tot he wedding, there was no time to lose that much weight, or to have it reordered. So they removed the zip and the buttons which went overtop of it, and they removed about an inch of material off the back, and then they sewed in a privacy oanel and put in laces. No one could tell it had been a zip originally, and it ended up fitting fine.
> 
> Congrats on the new team pink members!!


I know :( trouble is I dont want to take the zip out or alter the dress as such as it fitted me perfectly literally 3 weeks before I found out I was pregnant :( My mum has a friend that is a seamstress and she is going to give her a call an see what she says. But it could be the end of the black wedding dress!!


----------



## xkirstyx

yay welcome to team pink ness :D xxx


----------



## sammiwry

sammiwry said:


> Sherri81 said:
> 
> 
> Sammy, yes you can turn a concealed back into a corset back. I had to have it done on my wedding dress last year. They measured me wrong, so when my dress came in it wass almost 2 sizes smaller than it should have been, and with only 2 weeks to go tot he wedding, there was no time to lose that much weight, or to have it reordered. So they removed the zip and the buttons which went overtop of it, and they removed about an inch of material off the back, and then they sewed in a privacy oanel and put in laces. No one could tell it had been a zip originally, and it ended up fitting fine.
> 
> Congrats on the new team pink members!!
> 
> 
> I know :( trouble is I dont want to take the zip out or alter the dress as such as it fitted me perfectly literally 3 weeks before I found out I was pregnant :( My mum has a friend that is a seamstress and she is going to give her a call an see what she says. But it could be the end of the black wedding dress!!Click to expand...

Shown her my dress and she can do it without removing the zip or shes pretty certain she can make me a replica in my chosen colour of it :D


----------



## Sherri81

I know how you feel. I absolutely didn't want to alter the dress, as I have never been a fan of the corset style. And the sample dress fit me in the store perfectly and I WANTED THAT same dress.... But unfortunately, it was like 2 sizes small when they ordered it. See the sample was a 14, and they wanted me to buy it, but it smelt funny, so my mom said no, we want a new one. So I told them to order the 14, as it is easier to take a dress in rather than let out in case I lost weight. BUT, the lady there decided there was way too much room in the bodice for me, so she started pulling her clips and measuring etc and determined I needed a 12. Well, when the dress came in it was a 10, and the sample was sold from the store, so I was stuck. It pissed me off that I had to change MY dress for THEIR mistake, but I had no other choice. It really did turn out lovely though.

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/dress1.jpg
https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/dress2.jpg
https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/dress4.jpg
https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/dress3.jpg

Okay so here is my dress when I first found it (front and back), and the way it was on my wedding day (front and back). You can see it has changed from the back, but from the front I don't think you can notice a difference; or maybe that's just me, lol. And I don't think it looks 'altered' from the back, if you know what I mean. Unless of course, that is just me being oblivious again. So you might want to look into altering your dress like this. I'm sure it will still look lovely. And PS, don't mind the girls with my skirt up; we were looking for the 2 extra bustling strap they 'supposedly' put in due to the weight of the skirt and train....

The one thing I would definately do over after an alteration like this (besides just taking the bloody sample dress), is I would have asked them to put some snaps on the privacy panel that made it snap to the dress itself, as the privacy panel had a tendancy to slip to the side, thus exposing my undies to the entire wedding!!


----------



## KellyC75

Oh wow Sherri, you look beautiful....:flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Funny enough, I bought my wedding dress from the US (Florida)....:winkwink:

I had to get mine made smaller, as lost 2 dress sizes in the run up to our wedding! :happydance:

I loved, loved, loved it.....:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> Funny enough, I bought my wedding dress from the US (Florida)....:winkwink:
> 
> I had to get mine made smaller, as lost 2 dress sizes in the run up to our wedding! :happydance:
> 
> I loved, loved, loved it.....:happydance::cloud9:

Haha my prom dress came from David's Bridal in Florida too!!


I know what you mean Sherri but your dress still looks the same to me! 

I think with me and my dress its a psychological thing that that is my dress is and it fitted it perfectly just a few weeks ago, infact it properly fitted better as I have grown boobs in the last 4 years so the top was filled out slightly better.


----------



## Sherri81

Thank you. On second thought, another thing I would have changed was the hair. It didn't look half bad done up in the pictures from the bridal salon.

I had so much fun the day of the wedding too. I really wanted a light hearted affair; not some stuffy boring thing. And that pic with me holding the dress up is such a priceless pic for so many people. It was part of a series of photos which started out with me outside trying to cool off and then asking one of my friends to see if she could tighten the corset. And then other people started coming out which was when we decided to try to find the bustle straps as well. And just as we had my corset loosened off to start the tightening process all over again (which is why I am holding my dress up, otherwise my boobies would have been exposed to the entire CITY!!), my boss (the man in black) came out. He was so drunk and he decided he needed in on the corset action because 'apparently' he was an expert at doing them up?!?! Well, seeing as he was my boss, and my husband's boss and my mom's boss, the las thing I wanted him to see was me pretty much undressed (exposed to underwear at the back, and boobs falling out on front). So I was trying to avoid him, while keeping my dress up, but he wouldn't give up. Eventually he pushed my friend and bridesmaid out of the way and just took right over, and he tightened that dress so tight it didn't loosen off the rest of the night!! I guess he did know what he was doing, lol. And as he said, I was 'f**king beautiful' and didn't need to worry about what he was seeing as it was 'all good.'

He died in a motorcycle accident about 9 weeks later. These were some of the last photos of him taken. They showed the whole series of photos at his funeral during the picture montage. There had to be about 500-600 people there, and I had no clue my mom had given his family these photos. I burst out crying when they showed them.


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Funny enough, I bought my wedding dress from the US (Florida)....:winkwink:
> 
> I had to get mine made smaller, as lost 2 dress sizes in the run up to our wedding! :happydance:
> 
> I loved, loved, loved it.....:happydance::cloud9:
> 
> Haha my prom dress came from David's Bridal in Florida too!!
> 
> 
> I know what you mean Sherri but your dress still looks the same to me!
> 
> I think with me and my dress its a psychological thing that that is my dress is and it fitted it perfectly just a few weeks ago, infact it properly fitted better as I have grown boobs in the last 4 years so the top was filled out slightly better.Click to expand...

Yes, Davids Bridal....Thats the shop I bought my wedding dress from :cloud9:


----------



## sammiwry

Awww Sherri, what a shame, but what an amazing last memory to have of him.


----------



## KellyC75

So sorry to read that Sherri, life can be so cruel...:cry:


----------



## till bob

thanks ness not sure if its gona work tho and thanks sammi for tryin to help i must be thick xx
yehhhhhhhh it worked pics not great as little lady was bein naughty and iv had to take them on my phone u can c shes lyin face down and the last 1 is of the private parts no dangley bits lol xxx
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 1









002.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 2









003.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 1









004.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lozzy21

Weather was crap in blackpool, still a fantastic night

There are some pics in the GS.


----------



## till bob

good luck with ur scan tomoro wilsmum wat time r u goin xxx


----------



## mrsbling

Wow Sherri you look amazing in those photos - that dress is beautiful :) x


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Funny enough, I bought my wedding dress from the US (Florida)....:winkwink:
> 
> I had to get mine made smaller, as lost 2 dress sizes in the run up to our wedding! :happydance:
> 
> I loved, loved, loved it.....:happydance::cloud9:
> 
> Haha my prom dress came from David's Bridal in Florida too!!
> 
> 
> I know what you mean Sherri but your dress still looks the same to me!
> 
> I think with me and my dress its a psychological thing that that is my dress is and it fitted it perfectly just a few weeks ago, infact it properly fitted better as I have grown boobs in the last 4 years so the top was filled out slightly better.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Davids Bridal....Thats the shop I bought my wedding dress from :cloud9:Click to expand...


How funny is that!! I loved that shop as they didnt have mirrors in the changing room so I couldnt see myself wriggling into dresses, I only saw it once I had it on and walked out of the changing room to mirrored walls :D


----------



## mrsbling

Good luck at your scan tomorrow Wilsmum - I bet you are really excited :)

Got my NHS 20 wek scan tuesday and cant wait! x


----------



## Pixxie

My cat has just walked in and hes limping :( He wont let me look at his foot and is now lay on the sofa feeling sorry for himself. I hope hes ok! Hes my baby :cry: xx


----------



## Nessicle

Aww till bob your lil princess is gorgeous!! Lovely piccies! 

Good luck tomorrow Anouska! Can't wait to see piccies!! 

Pixxie - cats are very guarded when injured and have quite a high tolerance to pain so give him overnight and check on him tomorrow - I trapped Ambrose's leg in the pvc door by accident when he was a little kitten. The shriek was horrendous he was really hurt and wouldnt let me near him and was limping for days. But he was fine. I'm glad I didnt take him to the vet cos it was just badly bruised. He was jumping around again within a couple of days :flower: 

My lil girl has been so active today! Perhaps she can sense my excitement!! :haha:

xx


----------



## okciv

Can I join please - my due date is the 30th December but as I'm having twins they said I will have them by the 1st week in December at the latest......


----------



## Nessicle

welcome okciv!! OOh twins!


----------



## Pixxie

Weyhey twins! Is that 2 sets we have now? xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Yay congrats ness! :wohoo: Im right again! :haha: The pics are amazing hun!

Sherri you looked gorgeous on ur wedding day :happydance:

Good luck 2moro wilsmum,im thinking boy too :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

:hi: okciv, :wohoo: TWINS!!! Will add you to our list x


----------



## lozzy21

Any one starting to feel pregnant now? 

Like there is a differance to how your tummy feels (like feeling full but not being full?) IYGWIM?


----------



## Pixxie

Oh yea my belly feels rounded and not like blubber now. Its really firm to the touch which is whats doing it I think :) xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Not how it feels from the outside hun, my tummy is starting to feel heavy, like when your bloated but im not bloated?

Im crap at explaning myself lol


----------



## xkirstyx

i feel pregnan now because my baby is starting to get very active now instead of feeling movent once a day im feeling loads now :D i wish by fat belly just went away so i can have a lovely bump!


----------



## Pixxie

Oh yea Lozzy I get you! It feels like there is a big bubble in my belly, and sometimes when im bloated on top of having the bump I feel like my skin will split :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

Im not impressed. Due to hormones I have been awake since 5am I tears, cuddling my teddy... all because OH moaned I hadnt packed his bag for working away tonight. Im tired and cant sleep now Im so pissed off. 

On the plus side I can drink tea now without chucking up...


----------



## spencerbear

:happydance: to managing a cup of tea.

:cry: to OH being miserable again :hugs: and :kiss: to you.

Lozzy, i know what you mean. Sometimes it feels really heavy, i find it worse trying to move about in bed though.


----------



## billylid

Well half hour till we find out what team we are. The most boring bit of this is trying to drink enough water to rock up with a full bladder :|


----------



## till bob

ur bladder doesnt really need to be that full for ur 20 weeks as baby is much bigger than last time anyway i didnt go with a full bladder xx


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh how exciting billylid!

I think the point of a full bladder is so the images are clear not the size of the baby although at the 12 week scan it does push your uterus up more. That's why some people have clearer scan pics than others cos they've not drunk enough water. I had two pints of water before my scan yesterday lol it was actually quite painful when it came to do the scan :haha: 

Thank you Kerrie! Will be nice to have a pink stork next to my name :happydance: 

Lozzy I think I know what you mean - like all your intestines and organs are starting to squash iside? It can be quite uncomfortable especially when you're bloated like Pixxie said!! I find that pretty painful actually inside and defo like my skin is about to split open!

Feeling my little girl move loads now (love saying "my little girl"!!) she was all over yesterday lol! She's moved a little this morning and have started to feelher turning over which is a strange sensation like a belly roll when you go over a hill but lower down and without the giddy sensation!!

Anouska good luck today for you too excited to know what you're having!!xx


----------



## WILSMUM

morning girls!!! yes am very excited about today but a bit apprehensive too - feel a bit like after over 2 yrs of trying and 1 mc everythings been going just a bit too smoothly so kinda expecting somethiing to go wrong! which is daft I know!!!
Got ages to wait though - appointments not till 3:50pm!!!! 

I'm feeling really uncomfortable and constipated today! Nice! Dunno how that'll affect the scan later?!?!


----------



## Nessicle

Aw everything will be great hun - you had to wait so long for a perfect beanie and that's what you have so everything will be perfect xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I always guess the sex wrong LOL Ness, congrats on ur pink bump :) 

WILSMUM - Good luck with ur scan today! I'm sure ur lil one will be just fine! 

I've been to london this weekend, eugh it was too hot and the tube...its just a people cooker! Still enjoyed it though! My tickers jumped up a box while I've been away :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

Iv woke up and im still shatterd.

Good luck for every one who is having scans soon, iv got over 3 weeks to wait :(


----------



## WILSMUM

Thanks guys!


----------



## Nessicle

aw thanks Nikki! I know that tube is awful I usually go to London every summer for our summer party with work and get on the tube but not going this year as the party is on a boat :sick: being stuck on a boat for 5 hours with pissed up people is not my idea of fun so giving it a miss lol!


----------



## nikki-lou25

oh no, I wouldnt fancy that either Ness! 

Out of all the tubes we got, only ONE person let me sit down. One man even pushed me out of the way to get the last seat! Hate the tube LOL!


----------



## Nessicle

how rude Nikki! 

Nikki go on my facebook page and see what one of my friends has written about my status today - bearing in mind I'm tired and it's not good cos I have my driving test today but no one knows on facebook. 

He's basically saying a kick in the balls is worse than giving birth!! As if! Why are men such arseholes lol!


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> how rude Nikki!
> 
> Nikki go on my facebook page and see what one of my friends has written about my status today - bearing in mind I'm tired and it's not good cos I have my driving test today but no one knows on facebook.
> 
> He's basically saying a kick in the balls is worse than giving birth!! As if! Why are men such arseholes lol!

Tell him every time you see him in the future your going to kick him in the balls so you can compare how he reacts so you can make your own mind up.


----------



## nikki-lou25

LMAO Lozzy - like that one!!


----------



## lozzy21

My OH tryed that one once but i told him that the pain was different so couldent be compared. I told him to imadgine having to have a poo and your bum hole having to streach enough to let a mellon out.

But for hours before that you have got some one squeezing all your intertines every 3 mins.

He hasent tryed to say it since


----------



## louise1302

makes me laugh men would never handle giving birth :lol:

good luck at your scans today ladies, mines at 1 30 im not holding on to finding out the sex as im either 15 +5 or 16 +2 it depends on the sonographer i suppose


----------



## WILSMUM

just but this weeksbump pic up in the gallery - still not really got much of a bump to speak of esp for being halfway through now!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck with your scans today ladies....Look forward to hearing all about it....:winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

good luck Louise! Lookin forward to seein pics hope they can see bubs sex for you!! 

Honestly I didnt bother commenting any more I just said how funny he was and that I was pmsl and thanks for the cheer up. I said honestly some men are so thick and funny sometimes you have to pity them! 

ha ha hope that winds him up!

Of course there are amazing aspects to pregnancy and I wouldnt change the experience for the world but there is a lot of shit to put up with and men don't realise that before you even get to give birth how much you have to deal with on a daily basis! 

I'd like to see a man get up with the kids/go to work for 10 hours a day feeling like throwing up constantly, exhausted, cramps, constipation, headaches, to name a few for 12 weeks!! It just wouldnt happen they can't even deal with a cold without becoming needy wimps!!


----------



## lozzy21

After being pregnant, im never going to complin about a hangover again!


----------



## louise1302

me either this ones been by far the worst


----------



## Pixxie

Good luck with the scans today girls! Can't wait to see what teams you're on! 

My OH tried to tell me giving birth wouldnt be that bad, I told him to squeeze a melon out of his japs eye and get back to me :D hes not mentioned it since xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha: Loving the birth comparisons! My husband started to moan yesterday that he could feel a headache coming on and then stopped when i gave him the dirtiest look as he knows i have had a horrible headache for nearly a week!!! Men have no idea lol!

Good luck wilsmum and loise,hope they can find out for you even at 15+5 they should be able to but will prob say they cant be certain :flower:


----------



## sazhuddy13

hi all, i am felling so tired had a really rubbish nights sleep cannot wait till bedtime lol. only 2 weeks to go for us to find out what we are having i really cannot wait. i want to start and buy baby clothes and get sorted out i also have to get on with my xmas shopping as well as i want to be prepared for everything.x


----------



## sammiwry

Ness good luck for today if you haven't already had your test and good
luck to everyone with scans today


----------



## billylid

We are having a little girl :D we are over the moon about it. Also found out I have an anterior placenta so the ultrasound tech was impressed at the movement i was feeling. He said that I could be put forward a few days but i said i would keep my dec date hehe. Baby weighs around 320 grams approx and he predicted an 8 pound baby from my measurements :|


----------



## WILSMUM

Oh wow another girl!! Congrats billylid!!

Well I've got about an hr before I have to leave to go pick DS up form school and then I'll be heading off for my scan!!!


----------



## Pixxie

With all these girls about you've got to be on team blue willsmum! 

Congrats billylid! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

aww congratulations billylid! Welcome to Team Pink!!! 

i passed girls!!!!! I can't believe it seriously thought I'd wrecked it with a terrible reverse round a corner :rofl: had a female examiner and I laid it on thick about being pregnant ha ha ha xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well. We will be finding out baby's sex hopefully on wednesday when I go for a scan :) we are so excited !!!!


----------



## cho

congrats ness, and congrats billylid x


----------



## lozzy21

Well done Ness

:cake:


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you girls!!! 


Oooh wishingforbub good luck for your scan!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Congratulations Ness!!!! :happydance: :flower: I bet you're so happy!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> aww congratulations billylid! Welcome to Team Pink!!!
> 
> i passed girls!!!!! I can't believe it seriously thought I'd wrecked it with a terrible reverse round a corner :rofl: had a female examiner and I laid it on thick about being pregnant ha ha ha xx

Yay congrats!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Well done ness!! :wohoo:

Congrats billylid!! :wohoo: Loads of pink bumps on here now!


----------



## sammiwry

We need more blues!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you so much girls!


----------



## Pixxie

Well done Ness! :dance: xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Girls here are my 20 week scan pics from the other day, got one of his foot!!


----------



## Nessicle

oooh fab piccies Kerrie his foot is sooo adorable!!! :flower:


----------



## till bob

yayyyyyyyyy well done ness its like the worse thing ever takin ur drivin test so congrats kerrie ur pics r lovely bless xx


----------



## lozzy21

I want mine to come quicker :(


----------



## Nessicle

I don't know how you're managing to hold out Lozzy!! Do you think you will stay on Team Yellow when you get to it?


----------



## louise1302

have had my scan and baby is fine, they wouldnt tell me the sex until 20 weeks but its only 4ish weeks away
they put me forward a few days too im 16+2 and my dd is xmas day :cloud9:
pics are pretty rubbish as baby was in an awkward face down position but ill try and upload later

congrats on the driving test ness and billylid on your little princess xxx

wilsmum gl for your scan


----------



## Kerrieann

Great news getting put forward louise, at least thats less time to wait to find out now!! Do you want me to change ur edd on the list?


----------



## lozzy21

This is the problem im having ness, all along i said i dident want to find out and OH did.

Now its getting closer i think i want to find out but now OH has said if i cave in the scan he is going to say he dosent want to know so " i cant spoilt it for my self"

Its sweet that hes doing it but bloody anoying at the same time


----------



## ducky1502

Congrats to everyone for EVERYTHING! so many congrats today lol.

So many team pink ladies now.... come on team blue!!! December 2010 could be the year women take over the world :haha:


----------



## louise1302

Kerrieann said:


> Great news getting put forward louise, at least thats less time to wait to find out now!! Do you want me to change ur edd on the list?

yes please :)


----------



## Pixxie

Im happy with all the pinks, It means the odds are in my favour for a blue! :haha: I reckon Willsmum might be joining :blue: though ;) xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

I think she will be blue too!! We will find out soon hopefully!


----------



## Pixxie

the suspense is killing me! :rofl: xx


----------



## spencerbear

congrats on another team pink.

Also congrats on passing your driving test ness x x


----------



## WILSMUM

Hi girls well I'm back!!!! And I'm on Team.......................................................

















Yellow!!!!

Lol!!! Baby's legs were well and truely stuck together and it wasn't gonna show its bits for love nor money!! Sonographer had a bloomin good try and think my bellys gonna be bruised and sore tomorrow!!
So unfortunately its gonna have to be a surprise! Boo!!!!
Am really disappointed not to find out but really pleased baby is healthy and measuring bang on dates!!!
Will scan a pic in later!


----------



## Pixxie

Aw! spoiled all our fun :haha: at least bubs is lovely and healthy :) you could always get a private one later on .... :D xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Spoiled my fun too!!
No unfortunately not - really can't stretch to it so we're just gonna have to wait and see - I guess it'll be nice really to have the surprise!!!


----------



## Pixxie

Aw never mind, more fun really not to know! Lots of yellow and white you you :) xx


----------



## KellyC75

billylid said:


> We are having a little girl :D we are over the moon about it. Also found out I have an anterior placenta so the ultrasound tech was impressed at the movement i was feeling. He said that I could be put forward a few days but i said i would keep my dec date hehe. Baby weighs around 320 grams approx and he predicted an 8 pound baby from my measurements :|


Many Congratulations on joining team *pink*....:cloud9:

I didnt realise they could predict weights from the 20wk scan....Ohhhh, thats the next thing to wonder....:winkwink:



Nessicle said:


> i passed girls!!!!! I can't believe it seriously thought I'd wrecked it with a terrible reverse round a corner :rofl: had a female examiner and I laid it on thick about being pregnant ha ha ha xx

Great news Ness, many Congratulations :happydance: 

My Son had his theory test today & unfortunately failed (got 4 wrong~over what is allowed:nope:)



wishingforbub said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope you are all well. We will be finding out baby's sex hopefully on wednesday when I go for a scan :) we are so excited !!!!

Exciting....Good luck for Wednesday :flower:



Kerrieann said:


> Girls here are my 20 week scan pics from the other day, got one of his foot!!

Such cute scan pictures Kerrie, especially his little foot! :baby: Thankyou for sharing :flower:



WILSMUM said:


> Hi girls well I'm back!!!! And I'm on Team.......................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow!!!!
> 
> Lol!!! Baby's legs were well and truely stuck together and it wasn't gonna show its bits for love nor money!! Sonographer had a bloomin good try and think my bellys gonna be bruised and sore tomorrow!!
> So unfortunately its gonna have to be a surprise! Boo!!!!
> Am really disappointed not to find out but really pleased baby is healthy and measuring bang on dates!!!
> Will scan a pic in later!


So happy all is well with your little* yellow *bump....:cloud9:


----------



## Kerrieann

Glad all is well wilsmum! Its lovely to have a supprise anyway, i did with ds and was lovely, actually even forgot to ask what he was lol, we didnt know for around 5 minutes! :haha:


----------



## Sherri81

Congrats on another team pink!!

Glad everything went well at your scans Louise and Anouska, but I am very upset about the yellow :( I literally cannot handle suspense of any kind, and I was so sure we were going to find out what you were having.


Argh, I have so much cleaning to do, and I just don't feel like doing it. I've been feeling an incredible need to organise and clean things. For four years, since we moved in, we've just let things accumulate because we have way more space than we need. But now, I just want everything GONE!! I'm having a hard time getting hubby to part with ANYTHING though!! I decided to go through 6 yrs worth of Greg's things, and in the process, discovered some dresser drawer filled with crap of hubbys. So I asked him to either throw the stuff away or donate it to Sally Anne, and he looked at me like I was INSANE!! Apparently its full of clothes he 'could' use for work, and I just want to get rid of everything, even things that could still be used...

Now am I wrong in thinking this, but if he hasn't worn these clothes for 4 years, in fact, he'd forgotten he even has them, is he really gonna miss them now if they go to the Salvation Army?? And someone gave us a 27" tube tv 2 yrs ago, which we used as a basement tv. But 18 months ago we got an LCD flat screen for the living room, relegated our old 27" tube tv to the basement, and now this other one is just sitting on the floor taking up space, along with our second VCR, which we don't really need since we have one already, and we have a million DVD players PLUS a PVR... and yet hubby FREAKED on me when I suggested we donate those to the Salvation Army too.

What the heck!! Am I living with a hoarder?? Because if I am, then we are NOT going to be getting along for awhile here. I want NO garbage or clutter before bringing new baby stuff into this house.


----------



## lozzy21

Feel poo today, got a minging head ache that wont shift.


----------



## Pixxie

Sherri Id get rid of it without telling him, my bet is he wont notice for weeks! My mum is like this, I have to go through her house while shes out and get rid of stuff because she wont throw anything out xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Sherri81 said:


> but I am very upset about the yellow :( I literally cannot handle suspense of any kind, and I was so sure we were going to find out what you were having.


I know, im feeling it too....I just needed to know! :rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

Oh and to top it of im useless. I put the cheese back in the fridge but dident put it in the wrapper


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Feel poo today, got a minging head ache that wont shift.


Seems there are alot of us suffering with headaches....Hope you feel better soon


I havent had one for about a week now, but have just had 'cupping' therapy & accupuncture, which helps....:winkwink:


----------



## WILSMUM

Well between DH and I this'll be our 5th child (he has 3 and I have 1 already) and its the only one to be awkward and not let us find out the sex!! But thinking about it I guess the surprise'll be nice and I'm thinking we'll go witht he My Jungle Animals moses basket/Theme from Mothercare!!!

Anyway heres a pic of the cheeky little monkey! We got 3 but they are all basically the same!!!
 



Attached Files:







BabyC 20Wk.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Pixxie

were having that theme too Willsmum! Lovely piccie :) I still reckon your on :blue: xx


----------



## KellyC75

Have you any suspicians Wilsmum? :shrug:

I am thinking Girl...:winkwink:


----------



## WILSMUM

I think boy and DH thinks girl!
When I originally got my BFP I thought girl cause of when I thought I'd o'd and when we'd dtd but then at my 12 wk scan when they bought me forward 5 days I'm guessing that means I o'd earlier so that leads me to believe boy! Plus everything is pretty much identical to my first preg with DS, apart from he came back high risk of downs and this one is low!! So who knows!
What do people think for its piccie? Does it look like a girl or a boy?


----------



## Kerrieann

Defo boy wilsmum!! x


----------



## spencerbear

I think boy too wilsmum x


----------



## spencerbear

Ive got another 4 weeks until my scan, not that i want to find out anyway x


----------



## till bob

well girls baby brain is def upon me i took tilly out earlier just me and her i put her in the back of the car in her seat then climbed in the back myself god knows who i thought was drivin the car home lol wat a div!!!!:haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha: :rofl: thats so funny tilbob, exactly something i would do!!


----------



## Nessicle

so gutted Anouska lol but fabulous bubs is measuring perfect and all healthy and lovely!! 

I think :blue: too!! 

does anyones bump ache? mine aches and whenever i get up from the sofa or turn over in bed I get shooting pains down the middle not just the sides is that normal?


----------



## Nessicle

Louise yay for being moved forward! Glad all is well with bubs and he/she is healthy shame they couldnt tell you the sex but least it's not long to wait between scans now


----------



## till bob

so glad u have finally had ur scan louise nad kerrie i cudnt stop laughin at myself told hubby wen i got in 2 and he was wettin himself wat am i like :haha: xx

i get those sharp pains 2 ness so nothin to worry about xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol Till Bob!!! Thats classic and made me giggle!! Bless ya!!


----------



## ducky1502

wilsmum it's a shame you're on team yellow but will be such an amazing suprise!!

Have had quite a busy day, nothing major, shopping, cleaning, lunch with mum, sorting bills etc and I am well and truly pooped! Just going to walk to the post box and post my last bill payment and then I'm cooking dinner, sitting on the sofa and NOT moving again!! (until I need to hang up the washing :()


----------



## sammiwry

Bless till bob!


----------



## ducky1502

till bob said:


> well girls baby brain is def upon me i took tilly out earlier just me and her i put her in the back of the car in her seat then climbed in the back myself god knows who i thought was drivin the car home lol wat a div!!!!:haha:

That REALLY made me giggle!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha till bob that's well funny got an image of you and Tilly in the back of the car :haha:

ah good glad it's normal to get those pains - even just moving on the sofa gives me them yowzers!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Ouchey i get those pains all the time, sometimes they double me over! Especially when im in bed and i turn over it goes right through my side and i sometimes yell out and scare the crap out of dh! :haha: Stops him snoring anyway :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Iv had them, just your muscles having to do some work.


----------



## Pixxie

So it looks like I might have to take my kitty to the vet tomorrow :( he's still limping and he's been acting strange today, wailing when I come near him and hes been asleep almost all day...hes usually very active. I hope its nothing serious, my poor baby! x


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha Kerrie I just wince or OH would be like a bear with a sore head if I woke him up :haha:

This sounds really really stupid but my cat bit my toe while I was sat on the sofa on the laptop and I leant forward really fast to grab my toe - bubs won't get squished will she? I know she has lots of room to move in to like further to the back of my uterus and I know I sound daft lol but just checking! Dont wanna squizh her! :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

bubs will be fine ness! she has loads of room in there! xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

thanks hun - I feel silly for asking but I leant right forward and my bump practically disappeared lol feels a bit unnerving when you do something like that!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Oh god yeah bubs'll befine - you shoulda been at my scan and see how hard the sonographer was pushing the scanning thing into my belly to get baby to move its legs apart - i thought she was gonna go right through and come out my back at one point!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha they do press hard don't they?! The tech pressed well hard on my tummy I felt pretty bruised after!!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> thanks hun - I feel silly for asking but I leant right forward and my bump practically disappeared lol feels a bit unnerving when you do something like that!!

Ness you make me feel like a bad mummy to be! I often forget and just lean forward and squish him accidently :(


----------



## Nessicle

:haha: Sammi it's just my paranoia sure it never even crossed anyone elses minds lol just my morbid one!!


----------



## sammiwry

But I really should be more careful and try not to squish him as much :(


----------



## till bob

hehe im glad im makin everyone chuckle every time i think about it it starts me laughin again lol the women at my private scan sat was really pressin hard she made me turn on my side and was really diggin in tryin to get our little lady to move but she was havin none of it so dont worry ness she will be just fine hun xx


----------



## Nessicle

Aww Sammi the other girls have been really reassuring so don't worry - I'm not now I've asked! I have read that it'll hurt us before it hurts bubs! suppose we forget how much space they've got in there if you think how big our uterus is and how far it goes back too. I'm just a worry wort don't listen to me :flower: xx


----------



## Sherri81

Anouska, I think your baby needs a time out as soon as its born for causing grief already... :dohh:


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Aww Sammi the other girls have been really reassuring so don't worry - I'm not now I've asked! I have read that it'll hurt us before it hurts bubs! suppose we forget how much space they've got in there if you think how big our uterus is and how far it goes back too. I'm just a worry wort don't listen to me :flower: xx

See I do things without thinking so you writing about it then makes me think oo no I'm not hurting him am I?


----------



## Nessicle

I've listened to bubs hb and felt her kick since I posted so I know she's fine - sure youre lil fella is too. Honestly I just naturally think the worse hun it's the sort of person I am. I dont think it would cross most peoples minds either lol


----------



## sammiwry

:D I tend to worry after I've done something and realised what I've done, but like you say he must be safe in there.


----------



## till bob

iv got to say i dont feel our lady move very much but too be honest tilly wasnt that active either so im not to worried wish she moved more tho but suppose its early days really xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive heard that boys are alot more active so you feel alot more kicks and thumps and have been told by a few people who have had each! I cant compare tho as 2 boys hehe, but jake used to kick the hell out of me but this one my placenta is anterior so not sure if i will feel big kicks or not???


----------



## sammiwry

I don't feel madden that much but I was told I have an anterior placenta so what movements I have felt so far are good.


----------



## till bob

wat does that mean wen i went for my scan she said shes lyin in my back so i suppose thats why i dont feel her much xx


----------



## sammiwry

Me and kerries placenta is at the front so it can be more difficult to feel them moving.


----------



## till bob

oh rite no ones mentioned to me the postion of my placenta so who knows xx


----------



## ducky1502

They usually tell you if you have an anterior placenta at NHS scans if they need to. Their main worry is if it's low lying because if it's really low lying and hasn't moved by the end of pregnancy you usually need a c-section. My placenta is completely at the back and because I'm so slim there is literally NOTHING between me and baby so I feel every single roll and kick, my stomach is constantly moving! Think I'm definately going to see a proper foot within the next few weeks lol.


----------



## sammiwry

I wasn't told at my 12 week scan I found out at my private gender scan so it'll be interesting to see if they tell me at my 20 week scan.


----------



## till bob

thanks ducky i wonder if thats why my sis had 2 c sections cause she felt everythin i remember with her first i was feelin her belly for movement and i actually held her sons foot in my hand it was amazin but it never happened with tilly like i say i dont remember her bein that active i certainly never felt her like that. i know my sis pelvis wasnt big enough to give birth but il have to ask her about the placenta thing xx


----------



## Kerrieann

They told me at my 20 week apt, it also sais it in my notes on the paper that they put in there after the scan x


----------



## louise1302

i had an anterior placenta on archie and i found out by reading the scan report lol they never actally told me, they didnt tell me today either but i suspect it is again

i still cant believe theyve put me forward to xmas day, baby has to be known as pudding now haha ive had all the usual jokes like have it under the tree, ill follow the star and name it jesus yawn


----------



## lozzy21

I was paranoid about squshing baby but my mam said id squish my insides and hurt myself long before i hurt baby.


----------



## Piebear2901

I know I'm being sooo paranoid but I started reading things about how many people found out they were having one gender but ended up with another. So now I'm freaked. Ugh.

The technician said it was about 100% accurate at 18 weeks and seemed really sure. Even the photo looks like it. Although those 3 lines above the arrow I still can't figure those out but where the arrow is pointing is definitely the labia.

Anyway I would love some confirmation from everyone that yes its a girl so I'll stop worrying! Stupid internet! lol

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/piebear/Babygirl.jpg


----------



## vetmom

Piebear, I'm no expert, but looks like girl bits to me! My scan is in a week and DH has now jumped on board for finding out! I'm so excited.... I really thought I was going to have to wait but he's really dying to know now too. Luckily I have a dentist appt and then work right after the scan, so I won't be able to buy the town out of girl/boy stuff.

Went and got a crib today. We already have a dresser to use as a change table, so it was a bit of a struggle to find something that would match. Somehow having a crib in the house has been the thing that really makes this seem real. I thought the 12 week ultrasound would do it, but it's just sinking in now - We're all going to have babies!!!!!


----------



## Piebear2901

vetmom said:


> Piebear, I'm no expert, but looks like girl bits to me! My scan is in a week and DH has now jumped on board for finding out! I'm so excited.... I really thought I was going to have to wait but he's really dying to know now too. Luckily I have a dentist appt and then work right after the scan, so I won't be able to buy the town out of girl/boy stuff.
> 
> Went and got a crib today. We already have a dresser to use as a change table, so it was a bit of a struggle to find something that would match. Somehow having a crib in the house has been the thing that really makes this seem real. I thought the 12 week ultrasound would do it, but it's just sinking in now - We're all going to have babies!!!!!

Thanks! I'm soo being paranoid. Even my hubby was like it definitely a girl, relax! lol 

That's cool you're going to find out the sex! Can't wait to hear what it will be! And yea finding the furniture can be a struggle but once its done what a relief! And yes once I got all the furniture into the baby's room it definitely became more real and exciting! :happydance:
I got my crib and changing table from Babies R us and was lucky enough to find a dresser and shelf from Target that matched it perfectly. :thumbup:


----------



## Pixxie

Piebear if thats not a girl ill eat my hat! xx


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Ive heard that boys are alot more active so you feel alot more kicks and thumps and have been told by a few people who have had each! I cant compare tho as 2 boys hehe, but jake used to kick the hell out of me but this one my placenta is anterior so not sure if i will feel big kicks or not???


Having had 2 Boys, I can defo say that this little Girl is much more gentle, Ok, I know its still early days & she could find her kickboxing legs....But so far, it certainly seems alot different....:baby:



louise1302 said:


> i still cant believe theyve put me forward to xmas day, baby has to be known as pudding now haha ive had all the usual jokes like have it under the tree, ill follow the star and name it jesus yawn

My DS1 was due on 22nd December, my Nan said I should call him Noel! 

He was 10 days late, arrived New Years Eve! :winkwink:

This New Years Eve, will be his 18th Birthday! :dohh::happydance:


----------



## Pixxie

Ive moved up a box! I have a cute, chubby baby now :haha: 

Does anyone know if you qualify for free vet care from PDSA if you're on JSA? :shrug: xx


----------



## cho

hi everyone, take it most are feeling bubs now by the sounds of it, this ones def not as active as bradley was as far as i remember but who knows maybe i dont feel them all.
Im really tired again!!! drives me insane, i need to book my 4d scan too, how much has everyone payed for theres as theres 2 diff prices with my one:shrug:
I havent had real proper kicks yet but i keep getting prods which are getting much stronger, but looking forward to the big ones, i can feel where babys lying all the time though, its still real low but yesterday it travelled lol and was up to prob belly button, always on my left hand side, must be comfy.
week 2moz till my 20 week and find out what team im on, i cant believe i managed to wait wahoo x


----------



## lozzy21

Pixxie i think you do, i think you just need to bring evidance that your claming benifits.


----------



## Pixxie

PDSA said no :( 

Good job RSPCA aren't as picky! xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Thats shocking, you would think a sick animal was a sick animal!


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> week 2moz till my 20 week and find out what team im on, i cant believe i managed to wait wahoo x


Morning....:flower:

Thats so exciting....:happydance: I have mine in 13 days :happydance:

What stage are you booking your 4D scan for?....:shrug:


----------



## Pixxie

Thats what I thought too Lozzy :| 

I wish I was having a 4d scan! 2 whole weeks to wait for my 20 week scan, how will I cope!? xxx


----------



## lozzy21

OH said no to a 4d scan, even if some one else wants to pay :(

But if some one else wants to pay for one, im bloody having it :growlmad:


----------



## Pixxie

Whats his problem if hes not paying!?! madman :haha: My OH cant wait to get a 4d scan, he said its so he can check bubs looks more like him than me...if it doesnt hes not interested :rofl: cheers babe


----------



## lozzy21

I think he wants the surprise of having to wait i dunno? 

When hes sober, hes interested but showes no enthusiasm(sp?) or exciment.

When hes pissed his like a little kid. When we were on holiday, i was about 9 weeks. He got drunk once when the team he supports got premoted, he sat for about an hour talking to my belly but hasent done it since.

On saturday when i was in blackpool with the girls, he went to his mates and they got plasterd. He rang me and asked to speek to one of the other girls to make sure i was safe and this first thing he said was sommat like he had heard his babys heartbeat and it was amazing and he was dead excited to be a dad. I was speekin to one of his mates on the fone and all i could hear was OH shouting in the background "IM GOING TO BE A DAD"

Yet when hes sober, i could be talking about having a shit and hed show the same amount of enthusuam


----------



## WILSMUM

I;ve got an anterior placenta as well apparently. She didn't say at the scan but I read it in my notes after - it also says its not low! I dunno what it was like with DS! 
As far as movements with DS I didn't really have any major kicks it was all more him stretching and pushing and I certainly didn't see any decipherable limbs!! All DS seemed to do was push against my belly button which was horrid, like going down a hill too fast in a car kinda feeling!!!! And its looking like this one is gonna be the same - felt a few prods but its mainly been pushes!!

I don't know what it is with my ex at the moment but hes really peeing me off! Todays email he was on about what it must be like for a 5 year old having his parents living at different ends of the country and how we should work together to make the transition as smooth as possible! I was like WTF are you going on about, what fing transition? DS was 18 months when we split up, it was almost 4 years ago, DS does not remember his life being anything but how it is, he's perfectly happy and as far as he's concerned having 2 dads is the norm! Either he is just really thick or he's on a mission to wind me up and piss me off!!!!
All I wanted to know was if he's going ot have DS for the October half term cause I've got my consultant appointment on the Monday and want to know if we're gonna have to take DS with us, it'll be better not to cause I'm sure he doesn't want to hear all the ins and outs of how baby could come out of mummy!!!!

Aaaarrrrrgggghhhh!!!!

Anyway I feel better now for that rant!!! Lol!!!


----------



## spencerbear

My ex manages to piss me off most days atm. Im sure its hismission in life to keep my stress levels high :nope:


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm beginning to wonder if its my hormones making me hyper sensitive!!
I really don't know how I managed to live with the guy for so long let along have sex with him!!! Lol!! I don't even want to talk to him at the moment let alone be in the same room as him!!!


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy my OH doesnt show much excitement either he said that's just the way he is but reckon he'll melt when he holds his baby girl for the first time! 

At my 8 week dating scan I had privately it said that I had anterior placenta however it's moved up now it's sort of up facing outwards if that makes sense so I get to feel a lot of movement she's a real fidgeter! My friend has just had a boy and said she hardly felt him - he was a bit lazy ha ha! 

Piebear here is my girls toilet shot - I'd say don't worry yours defo looks like girls bits too!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Ladies I'm back from a hen weekend in Newastle!!! It was fab but also very tiring!!

Congrats on all the team pinks and scans. Spencerbear - hope you had a great birthday and love you puppy!!

My placenta is posterior and low but I still haven't felt any movement. I think it's cos I'm overweight anyway so can't feel it through the fat!!


----------



## Nessicle

glad you had a good time hun!

Butterfly your 20 week scan is same day as mine - I'll be 21 weeks that day though x


----------



## lozzy21

- Butterfly - said:


> Hi Ladies I'm back from a hen weekend in Newastle!!! It was fab but also very tiring!!
> 
> Congrats on all the team pinks and scans. Spencerbear - hope you had a great birthday and love you puppy!!
> 
> My placenta is posterior and low but I still haven't felt any movement. I think it's cos I'm overweight anyway so can't feel it through the fat!!

Im realy overweight and am starting to feel more, somedays i feel nothing and then others i can feel baby all day. It depends how babys lying.


----------



## Nessicle

OMG what is it with Facebook?!!

Nikki, Anouska etc who I'm friends with on Facebook - remember yesterday that dickhead lad who was going on about a kick in the balls being more painful than giving birth? Well I updated my status this morning as you've probably seen saying 

"can't believe no one gave up their seat for me on the bus! How rude!" - I was joking I wouldn't expect anyone to give up their seat at the moment for me because I'm not heavily pregnant but I'll bloody expect them to in a few months!

Anyway he posted a comment basically saying why should they? It isnt my god-given right as a pregnant woman and that I shouldnt expect it and basically saying I think I'm special! 

I replied saying "It was a joke Rob - don't take everything so seriously you tool" but I thought you know what I'm deleting him, he always seems to be making comments like that and I can't be arsed with it. So deleted him ha ha!


----------



## lozzy21

I think men like that should have a mellon stuck up there arse and be made to push it out. What a wanker!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> glad you had a good time hun!
> 
> Butterfly your 20 week scan is same day as mine - I'll be 21 weeks that day though x

Thanks xx

I'll be 20 w and 3 days!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Ness I was going to say delete the twat but I read that you have anyway!!!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha Butterfly too right - what a total div!! 

Lozzy you're on to summat there- not only that but he was going on about us women "bringing it on ourselves" when we have morning sickness and exhaustion yet still have to get up for work apparently we "wanted it so deal with it" - seriously don't [email protected] with pregnant woman...GRRRR!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> ha ha ha Butterfly too right - what a total div!!
> 
> Lozzy you're on to summat there- not only that but he was going on about us women "bringing it on ourselves" when we have morning sickness and exhaustion yet still have to get up for work apparently we "wanted it so deal with it" - seriously don't [email protected] with pregnant woman...GRRRR!!!

So we got pregnant all on our own? Sorry but we arnt the virgin mary. We didnt bring it on ourselfs, our partners did:dohh:

Oh and cos my baby wasent planed does that meen i can moan:haha:


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha lozzy apparently even then we want it and bring it on ourselves what a dick honestly!! 

I said yes we may want a baby but that doesnt mean we _want_ to feel horrendous for 14 weeks and have to risk tearing right up our backsides and being in labour for days. Its still hard for us even though we love our babies and want them!!


----------



## lozzy21

I think that some one should invent a pill that gives blokes all the simptoms of pregnancy and they have to take it every day for 8 weeks. See how they cope!


----------



## Nessicle

I think they did something similar not long ago - they injected a male volunteer with the two female hormones for a couple of months so a man could see what it was like. Apparently he said how hard it was and what we have to go through - he had major respect for us after that!


----------



## cho

KellyC75 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> week 2moz till my 20 week and find out what team im on, i cant believe i managed to wait wahoo x
> 
> 
> Morning....:flower:
> 
> Thats so exciting....:happydance: I have mine in 13 days :happydance:
> 
> What stage are you booking your 4D scan for?....:shrug:Click to expand...

i think i will do it when im 26 weeks or maybe 28, not 100% sure im going to ask whats best.
Ness, i wouldn have put up with the comments either , how in-sensitive.
roll on next sale sat at 5 whoop prob fall asleep at the dorrs, gutted i wont know the sex though :( x


----------



## sammiwry

Ness you did the right thing in deleting him! I had a guy a work who yes is older than me but has only ever worked at Tesco's and still lives at home rent free (ok so do I but that is purely because me and OH cannot afford to rent privately in this area and if we did we wouldn't be able to save for Pebble!) Saying a few weeks back I should have an abortion because I'm too young and don't have enough experience WTF?!? Needless to say I deleted him off of facebook and havent spoken to him since!


----------



## Kerrieann

OMG ness what a idiot, glad youve deleted him, you defo dont need people like that around you trying to put you down!

Charlotte im off to the sale sat too, getting up at 4am as driving to a huge store aroung half hour away, had a sneaky look at whats going into the sale and the majority is winter, so much nice lovely baby boy bits!!! Cant wait im gunna spend £100's lol!!


----------



## Nessicle

lol thanks guys - honestly what a prat!! 

Sammi can't believe your colleague said that!!! I'd make a bloomin complaint against him cheeky sod!


----------



## Seb8

Hiya,

Does anyones baby movements almost feel like a muscle twitch for a couple of seconds?

Think i can feel him but not sure!!


----------



## cho

kerri how do you know whats going into the sales? i was hoping for a vip slot but never recieved a email :( x


----------



## cho

Seb8 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Does anyones baby movements almost feel like a muscle twitch for a couple of seconds?
> 
> Think i can feel him but not sure!!

yes hun x


----------



## Seb8

Thanksssss. Thats made my day!! x


----------



## Kerrieann

Seb8 i get that too! Its defo bubba!

Charlotte i was hoping for one too but didnt get one,mysister in law did tho as she spends thousands on her card lol!

There was 67 pages of just boyswear! Not including baby! Bbay boys was around 6 pages! It seemed like the whole suimmer catalogue has gone into the sale, i cant wait! :haha:


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon all

Had my midwife appt this afternoon - all good on the baby front - its where its supposed to be and heat beating away nice and strongly - at about 170bpm - does that mean a boy or a girl? I can never remember! All good with me too - bloodpressure and sample all fine! :happydance:

Ness and Sammi those men sound awful - am willing to bet neither are Dads (I would hope not anyway!) 

Mizze xx


----------



## calliebaby

I am so happy!!! My hubby felt the baby kick yesterday!!! I have one strong little baby. We are both on :cloud9:.
I just can't believe it happened so soon.:happydance:


----------



## Mizze

Congrats Callie - I havent felt a thing yet :( but am hoping it will be very soon

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

calliebaby said:
 

> I am so happy!!! My hubby felt the baby kick yesterday!!! I have one strong little baby. We are both on :cloud9:.
> I just can't believe it happened so soon.:happydance:


Awww, thats lovely....:happydance::baby:


----------



## KellyC75

Ive only just started feeling my LO....About 4 days ago :happydance: 

*Just very cute tiny, gentle kicks *


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> lol thanks guys - honestly what a prat!!
> 
> Sammi can't believe your colleague said that!!! I'd make a bloomin complaint against him cheeky sod!

If he had said it directly to me he would a) have no balls left and b) probably be in serious trouble!!


No the guy in my case isn't a father, infact we doubt he has ever had a partner!


----------



## xkirstyx

my baby is kicking non stop just now :) cant wait for OH to feel!


----------



## louise1302

i think i felt some pops last night but im not certain , i cant wait to feel real kicks


----------



## Pixxie

Our LO has been kicking lumps out of me the past few days...every time OH goes to have a feel though the little bugger stops! :dohh: We'll catch him/her sooner or later. 

Well I arrived at the RSPCA at 10am and didnt get seen until 2pm :wacko: what a joke. They think kitty has a broken foot and have kept him in overnight to do x-rays and such :( poor thing will hate me when he gets back, I felt so guilty leaving him there. xx


----------



## louise1302

awww poor baby :( my mums can broke her foot a few years ago and she recovered pretty quickly. 

im so bloody tired tonight but need to stay awake til 9 30 to get the kids into bed


----------



## sammiwry

I haven't had a "nap" today and I'm feeling it, being really ratty with OH cos of it :(


----------



## till bob

hey girls hope ur all ok im feelin knackered today had a mad cleanin day at the salon today then came home and started decoratin tillys bedroom now we know its another girl we r doin there room peppa pig so cute wat do u ladies think of the name phoboe mai i love it hubby doesnt how can i pursuade him xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Til bob i love that name! We had that one down for a girl! Im trying to convince dh on vinnie,he hates it tho :cry: But i and everyone i ask love it! Grrrr


----------



## sammiwry

I love it till bob!!


----------



## till bob

thanks girls now just to pursuade dave hehe im sure il have my way i love vinnie and maddan 2 i liked frasor 2 for a boy x


----------



## sammiwry

I didnt have a say in Madden's name! OH was naming him and I was going to name a girl, luckily I like it too!


----------



## Kerrieann

This is the hting, sam chose Jakes name on the condition i could choose next bubbas name,but does that mean i cant pick any he doesnt like?


----------



## till bob

sorry hun i spelt his name wrong madden well dave picked tilly and i loved it from the start so yeh im gona say that its only fair i pick this 1 lol xx


----------



## Piebear2901

Pixxie said:


> Piebear if thats not a girl ill eat my hat! xx

:haha: Thanks!


----------



## Pixxie

Piebear2901 said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Piebear if thats not a girl ill eat my hat! xx
> 
> :haha: Thanks!Click to expand...

Lol now stop stressing and go buy pink dresses :wohoo:


----------



## lozzy21

Hi Girls, how are you?

Had a crap shift at work today, my manager was being a dick!


----------



## ducky1502

Hope everyone isl. OH part exchanged his hothatch for a sensible 5 door diesel car today. Definately hitting home we're having a baby. He's gutted, he loved that car, it definately proves how serious he is about our son tho :)


----------



## Piebear2901

Pixxie said:


> Piebear2901 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Piebear if thats not a girl ill eat my hat! xx
> 
> :haha: Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol now stop stressing and go buy pink dresses :wohoo:Click to expand...

LOL 
I guess I could, you know its such a chore to shop for little girls! :haha:

What is everyone buying as far as sizes?


----------



## billylid

Piebear2901 said:


> What is everyone buying as far as sizes?

I would be really interested in seeing these answers as I went in yesterday to get something and have no idea what size to buy :cry:


----------



## Piebear2901

Yea for now I've been buying some 0-3 months, 3 months and like one or two 3-6 but gosh I really just don't know! Before I buy any more things I'd really like to find out. Help! lol


----------



## sammiwry

I'm buying 0-3 mainly with one or two bits in newborn as both me and OH where bigger babies!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning ladies.

Hope you are all well.

I slept through the whole night last night without needing the loo :happydance::happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

I bought mainly 0-3 with DS and everything was huge on him, we had to go out and get some newborn sleepsuits for him!!!!! He was 7lb 1oz.
You will get loads of clothes bought for you though, we had loads of newborn and 0-3 stuff that DS either never or hardly ever wore!!! and even though all the little newborn outfits are really cute you won't really use them - sleepsuits are much easier and much more practical for newborns!!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Morning,

Aimee was 7lb 9oz and 0-3 was huge, this time I've got about a dozen newborn babygrows - they grow out of them quick but when she was in 0-3 she looked like I'd wrapped her in a sack lol! 

Ness - Glad u deleted that guy, he was beginnin to piss me off with his smart arse attitude! Moron!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Im not friends with anyone on facebook yet - could you please add me as a friend?? Siobhan Whitfield (a stone with Mollie's name on is my profile picture)

thanks :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> I slept through the whole night last night without needing the loo :happydance::happydance:

OMG!....You lucky, lucky thing! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Mmmm, clothes sizes, this is a nitemare for me :dohh:

My DS1 was 8lb 3oz (10 days over) my DS2 was 9lb 10oz (due date)

& im having a Girl, a Week early....I hope shes a little one :cloud9: But have no idea? :shrug:

I suppose if we buy some newborn sleepsuits (which look tiny to me!) & we keep the reciepts, we could return them if they are too small...:winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

*Ohhh, ive written post 3000 on this thread....*

I have my midwife appointment today, there was a time when I would have looked forward to it, but these days, your just a number to them....:growlmad:

Hopefully they prove me wrong.....But I doubt it :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

woo hoo post 3000 we're a chatty bunch :haha:

Hows everyone today? 

Mizze - you're right that guy isn't a father in fact it's taken him being with his missus 3 years to even move in with her! He's 34 and such a commitment phobe! 

Was laid in bed last night and my lil' lady was giving me some strong kicks!! It's hard to gauge how much can be felt from outside atm though, I tried to get Mark to feel her he said he could feel something slight but it felt really strong for me, first strong kicks since I started getting flutters! It's so amazing!! :cloud9: She seems to move a lot on an evening I even felt her during the night too when I turned over like she was trying to get comfy lol OMG I seriously didnt comprehend how much love I'd feel at this stage, I expected it when she was born but it's such a surprise to me how much I love her already!! 

xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> *Ohhh, ive written post 3000 on this thread....*
> 
> I have my midwife appointment today, there was a time when I would have looked forward to it, but these days, your just a number to them....:growlmad:
> 
> Hopefully they prove me wrong.....But I doubt it :dohh:

yay for being 3000! :happydance::happydance:

I know what you mean about the midwife. thats why I'm not too bothered that I'm not seeing her until I'm 27 weeks. Hope it gets a bit more frequent in 3rd tri though.

Hope it goes well for you :flower:


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning ladies how are we all today? Im 20 weeks today!!! Officially half way!! :wohoo: Will put a bump pic on in a min :happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks for the friend request on FB Kerrie. 

Ness I have added you too. You're so lucky you're feeling your little girl. I can't wait. I think I can feel little bubbles but really not sure. Just wish I wasn't so fat now :-(


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> Morning ladies how are we all today? Im 20 weeks today!!! Officially half way!! :wohoo: Will put a bump pic on in a min :happydance:

YAY FOR HALF WAY :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

My Husband has 'seen' our LO's kicks....:cloud9:

Tried to get my 7 year old to watch, but he got bored &..... 'Spongebob is on you know!' :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Morning ladies how are we all today? Im 20 weeks today!!! Officially half way!! :wohoo: Will put a bump pic on in a min :happydance:


:happydance:Woohoo....:happydance:

Thats fantastic.....:happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> My Husband has 'seen' our LO's kicks....:cloud9:
> 
> Tried to get my 7 year old to watch, but he got bored &..... 'Spongebob is on you know!' :haha:

AAAHH lucky you!! I'm so jealous!!


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> Ness I have added you too. You're so lucky you're feeling your little girl. I can't wait. I think I can feel little bubbles but really not sure. Just wish I wasn't so fat now :-(


Dont worry :hugs: I have only just started feeling my LO in the past 5 days....& this is my third & im size 10:winkwink:


----------



## billylid

argh...our baby clothes go from 00000 to 0 and dont say what size would fit what weight baby :| so i guess this is only australia that does this????


----------



## Kerrieann

20 week bump and my 40 week bump with Jake, just 3 days before i gave birth to my 10pounder! Think im well on the way to the same size!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

billylid said:


> argh...our baby clothes go from 00000 to 0 and dont say what size would fit what weight baby :| so i guess this is only australia that does this????

Hey hun. yes that's right. Mollie was born in Australia and we didn't know what we were buying either. Most shops have a little chart to show you what the numbers mean.

We still have some of Mollie's clothes. I think 00000 is NB (upto 1 month). 0000 is 0-3 months. 000 3 - 6 months. 00 6-9 months and 0 is 9 to 12 months

Hope that helps.


----------



## billylid

Brilliant, thank you butterfly!! really appreciated :D


----------



## Nessicle

Wowzers Kerrie your bump is so nice - I'm jealous!! Yay for half way there! Can you believe how fast time is going now?! 

Yeah I'm very lucky to have started feeling flutters around 15 weeks but I'm very very in tune with my body - some call me hypochondriac which pisses me off but I just feel every single twinge or pain so knew I'd feel her early! Some people don't notice the flutters though and only notice the kicks when they get strong so don't worry! 

I find the midwife appts a bit rushed - plus I know she won't be delivering my baby so I don't overly try to build up a rapport and I think she feels the same. Shame really, she doesnt even visit the house I have to go to the GP surgery! Thankfully it's not far!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Ahh Kerrie - lovely bump!


----------



## WILSMUM

Bubs was really active last night for me and I was like "yeah move now ya little monkey, u shoulda been doing that yesterday"!!
Have sent you a request on fb butterfly!


----------



## vicky84

If you buy baby grows that are newborn and have just an average size baby newborn should be fine, my little girl was 6lb 12oz, we had to send people out for early baby ones as Newborn just drowned her, shes 5 month old now and generally in 0-3 month stuff, she only grew out of the newborn about a month ago!


----------



## WILSMUM

yeah thats a bit what it was like with my DS - he was 10 days late and still only 7lb 1oz and newborn was big on him - he was in the sizes smaller than his age for ages but now hes 5 and I'm gonna have to get him size 7-8 school jumpers come September!! Hes a tall lad!


----------



## WILSMUM

I have no idea how big this ones gonna be though as DS and Bubs have different fathers and DH says he's sure his 3 previous kids were all over 8lb babies! He's 6ft 1, broad and muscular whereas my ex is 5ft 8 and a skinny wimp!! Lol!!!


----------



## KellyC75

billylid said:


> argh...our baby clothes go from 00000 to 0 and dont say what size would fit what weight baby :| so i guess this is only australia that does this????

Im moving to Australia....:happydance:


----------



## Pixxie

Hi everyone! :)

Ive just got my cat back :happydance: I missed him so much, he doesnt seem too annoyed at me for taking him there which is good! Turns out he had an infection in his paw, but they thought it was broken so I still have to pay for x-rays :dohh: and he got neutered while he was under general too :thumbup: Im quite impressed with the RSPCA prices, he had castration, x-ray, microchip, painkillers and antibiotics all for £50! The private vets wanted £200 so Im glad I took him there now. 

I want facebook friends too! Siobhan Trueman, scan pic is my DP :) 

Baby is really giving me some kicks now, I dont like the somersaults though...they make me feel a bit sick :haha: xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

KellyC75 said:


> Mmmm, clothes sizes, this is a nitemare for me :dohh:
> 
> My DS1 was 8lb 3oz (10 days over) my DS2 was 9lb 10oz (due date)
> 
> & im having a Girl, a Week early....I hope shes a little one :cloud9: But have no idea? :shrug:
> 
> I suppose if we buy some newborn sleepsuits (which look tiny to me!) & we keep the reciepts, we could return them if they are too small...:winkwink:

I was more the length that was the problem with Aimee, even at 9-10lb she fit in newborn stuff the didnt have feet in them if u get me? General clothes fit her for ages! Its just sleepsuits that get tight over their toes and you dont want that dya so I moved upto 0-3 sleepsuits? or ASDA first size seem to be reall big? 

I bought WAY too many vests with her though, I went mad buying white vests before I knew what I was having...then went n bought even more :dohh:

Pixxie - £50 is great!! I hope kitty is better soon :) I'll try n find u on FB!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww Pixxie - have added you!! Can't believe we have two Siobhan's in the December Dreamers!! Hope you cat gets better real soon x


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie will add you too chick! 

Great that puskar is doing better now that's an awesome price! I had my boys castrated a few weeks ago, flea'd and wormed and nails clipped for £90 so don't think that's bad for a private vets but £200 wowzers! The microchipping only cost £20 per cat at my place! 

x


----------



## ducky1502

I will be adding you guys on facebook once I've had my 20wk scan, I'm not being rude honestly lol. 

Wow kerrie half way!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm half way on the 23rd and can't wait! That's a lovely bump too, jealous! People are starting to notice mine which is nice, but strange. I almost feel like I should be covering it up.

Haven't been sick in nearly a week now :D :D :D still get tired easy and get uncomfortable etc but I nearly feel like old me again! 

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh sorry Ducky you've ruined it now we can't be friends :rofl: ha ha 

I'm feeling very stretched round the sides of my waist now - is that normal? I'm moisturising day and night in an attempt to avoid stretch marks but I know if you're gonna get em, you're gonna get em. Mum didnt have any with all four of her pregnancies hope I'm that lucky!


----------



## Pixxie

Weyhey new facebook friends! 

Ducky your ruining the magic here :haha: 

Ness I get that horrible stretched feeling at my sides too, I think if anywhere that's where my stretchies will be! :wacko: 

Im really surprised to see a personality difference in my cat already, he was quite agressive and crazy before and since he got home hes just been lay on the floor...sleeping...:shock: I kinda hope he still has his mad moments, its always entertaining to watch your pet run head first into closed doors :rofl: xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pixxie you made me laugh with the vision of your can't running into closed doors but poor pussy cat!!!

It reminds me of a youtube post of a dog sleeping. I'll see if I can find it and post it on my fb profile.


----------



## Pixxie

He really is bonkers! lol it doesnt hurt him though, he just runs of chattering to himself :haha: xx


----------



## WILSMUM

cats really r bonkers! 
I got a kitten when I lived with my mum, we went to pick from a litter and choose the one that bang its head on the bathroom door got up shook its head and then carried on doing what kittens do!!! He's as mad as a box of frogs!!!
Did he have an anestethic (sp?) pixxie?

Think my pushchair has arrived! Home tried to deliver somethign while I was at work and left it with nextdoor - don't think I'm expecting anything else so now waiting for D to get home so he can go and get it!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

I don't mind getting a few stretch marks (not that I can stop any from forming wherever they may be lol) but hoping I don't get many, if any!

Pixxie castration didnt do anything to my cats, if anything they're getting naughtier lol. He will feel pretty groggy and tired today from his general - mine did - but they were back to their naughty selves the next day lol!


----------



## cho

omg girls just had a great phonecall from hospital re-arranging my scan date to this friday, so 2 days now till i no which team im on wahoo xx


----------



## Nessicle

:happydance: charlotte that's ace!!! 

I've got a very gentle pulsating feeling in my uterus never felt it before...??


----------



## Pixxie

Yea he had a general but it was yesterday so I thought he'd be back to normal by now? :shrug: Unless its the painkillers he's on for his foot that are doping him up lol xx


----------



## Nessicle

could be the painkillers hun! or the infection itself could be making him feel crap, antibiotics can make him feel crap too x


----------



## - Butterfly -

ahh charlotte that's great!


----------



## WILSMUM

Yay charlotte thats fantastic news! When was it meant to be?


----------



## KellyC75

So pleased your little fluff ball is on the mend now Pixxie....& the anesthetic can take a day or so to completely be outa their system...Just give him a nice quiet place to rest....:flower::flower::flower: Flowers for the patient!


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> omg girls just had a great phonecall from hospital re-arranging my scan date to this friday, so 2 days now till i no which team im on wahoo xx


:happydance:Woohoo! Thats fab news :happydance:

I cant wait to find out, so you must be beside yourself! :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

Fab news Charlotte :happydance: 

Ness you'll be getting a fat baby on your ticker tomorrow! I like my ticker now my baby doesn't look like an alien :rofl:


----------



## cho

Im so excited was suppose to be next wednesday so a bit earlier!!
Whats everyone guessing??? I can buy colours at next sale whoop!
Ness i always get that pulse! x


----------



## Pixxie

OMG exiting development everyone! My boobs are leaking :rofl: LMFAO! dear lord, I better buy some breast pads :blush:

Charlotte I think your a :pink: ;) xx


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> Whats everyone guessing???


Did you have a seperate thread with scan pictures for people to guess the gender? :shrug:

I did & from memory everyone on here guessed Girl! :cloud9:


----------



## Nessicle

yay for fat baby Pixxie!! :happydance: baby on the ticker looks a little skinny now for sure I want a nice fat pink baby :D 

Charlotte - it's a weird pulse isn't it? I usually get a pulse when I lay in the bath but I know that's my pulse but this feels different! 

I'm guessing :blue: for you Charlotte!! x


----------



## KellyC75

Ness, remember we talked on another thread about that really loud noise the doppler makes & hurts your ears! Well, the midwife today said its the LO moving! :baby:


----------



## KellyC75

Just to let you all know (but dont tell everyone SShhhh! :shhh:) the Next sale starts online at 8am Saturday...:yipee:

Thats a much more reasonable time to be getting up....I really dont know how you Girls go to the sale at 5am! I also hate all the pushing, shoving & grabbing in a sale....:growlmad::argh:


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I remember Kelly! I thought it must be that cos it only happens intermittently! Plus when I had my last mw appt and she listened to her hb we heard something similar (though her doppler was crap lol) and she said it was a kick :D


----------



## mummy1912

hey anyone else due december 19th ? and wanting to be bump buddies? x


----------



## sammiwry

Just found out OH's cad had been cloned back in June, but apparantly because we didn't notice within 48 hours of it happening theres nothing we can do to claim back the £250


----------



## Mizze

Hi just catching up,

Kerrianne - great news on the half way - wow! :happydance:

I havent felt a thing with baby yet but lovely strong heartbeat at MW appt yesterday and bubs is exactly where it should be.:cloud9:

Kerry - thanks for heads up at Next sale

Sammi - Oh poor you! I sympathise - ive had a shock myself today. Tried to part exchange my car (well enquired bout it) and was told in 2008 it was in an accident which totalled it, resulting in a complete Insurance write off and it should have been crushed! And is worthless to part exchange. 

BUT Ive owned the car since 2001 and I KNOW it wasnt in an accident on that day - it certainly hasnt been totalled and my insurance company have been happily insuring me and so they havent reported it as an insurance write off. 

Trouble is - If I had an accident tomorrow - could I prove my car wasnt a wreck before that? - I told my insurer I had 5+ years of no claims - which is TRUE but the HPI check says different so would they honour my insurance?? 

Am waiting on HPI to come back to me to tell me who told them, where the accident was etc. 

Arrrgh!! My car might be unsellable :growlmad::growlmad:

OOOOH - Big thunderstorm with us at the moment :thumbup:

Mizze x


----------



## Piebear2901

Good grief this thread went far since I was on last night! lol
That's the problem with the time change, lots of catching up to do now!

I have a check up appointment with my doctor this morning which should be pretty routine. Get to hear my little girls heartbeat again though! I just heard it last week but gosh I never get tired of hearing it! :cloud9:

Thanks everyone for the congrats on my little girl! We are sooooo thrilled. My hubby wanted a girl as much as I did so we're both happy now. :cloud9: He is just soo cute. Last night he was like you need to hurry up and come out, I can't wait to meet you! lol He calls her his little Hannah Bear. Awww..:cloud9:

Congrats to others finding out what team they are on! :happydance:

And thanks for adding me on FB Kerri! And congrats on halfway! I can't wait until I hit halfway next week!

And also if anyone wants to add me on facebook my name is Molly Crow. :)

I'm off to my doctor's appointment and then to Babies R Us to browse and order the mobile that's been out of stock for-ever.


----------



## Nessicle

Sammi that's awful!! All you need when you're expecting a baby :hugs: 

Mizze that sucks about the car where the heck have they got that information from hey?! 

I'm heading home now after a long day at work. I may not be on tonight so if not have a good evening!! 

Good luck at MW's today piebear! x


----------



## KellyC75

Piebear2901 said:


> I'm off to my doctor's appointment and then to Babies R Us to browse and order the mobile that's been out of stock for-ever.

Enjoy 'browsing' at Babies R Us....:happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

Hi girls, how is everyone?

Iv been a bad girl tonight, OH prepared sausage hotpot for tea tonight but i couldent be botherd to wait an hour for it to cook so i went to macdonalds.


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies... we found out today that we are on team :blue: :) We are over the moon !!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Sammi that's awful!! All you need when you're expecting a baby :hugs:
> 
> *Mizze that sucks about the car where the heck have they got that information from hey?!*
> 
> I'm heading home now after a long day at work. I may not be on tonight so if not have a good evening!!
> 
> Good luck at MW's today piebear! x

I dunno!! I can only hope it was something stupid like they typed the wrong registration number or VIN number in - because I know its not my car that was written off!! :nope: But what if they say it IS my car - I can only think that id have to take it to a garage and pay to prove its not been totalled in an accident. 

Buggerit! This is my week off to do fun stuff like test drive cars! Not argue with database companies about whether their information is wrong or not! :growlmad:

Mizze x


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Hi girls, how is everyone?
> 
> Iv been a bad girl tonight, OH prepared sausage hotpot for tea tonight but i couldent be botherd to wait an hour for it to cook so i went to macdonalds.


:haha: Well, we have to keep our strength up & an hour is a long time!

Hope you save the sausage hotpot for tomm's dinner though! :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies... we found out today that we are on team :blue: :) We are over the moon !!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thats fantastic news....:happydance:

Congratulations on team *BLUE* :baby:


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Hi girls, how is everyone?
> 
> Iv been a bad girl tonight, OH prepared sausage hotpot for tea tonight but i couldent be botherd to wait an hour for it to cook so i went to macdonalds.

:rofl:
I had lunch out - fish and chips but I could still handle a Macdonalds now. 

Wishingforbub - hooray another team Blue! How lovely - Congratulations 

I think than nearly evens things up doesnt it! :)

Mizze


----------



## lozzy21

Il take it to work tomorrow for my tea lol

shatterd tonight


----------



## Sherri81

Congrats on halfway Kerrie!! :happydance:

Congrats on another team blue on here!! But I still think there are way more girls, lol!!

Charlotte you must be so excited to have your scan moved up! Don't leave us in suspense forever about what your having though...

My 20 week scan is tomorrow. Getting kind of nervous, but trying not to think to much about it. The baby hasn't been moving very much lately, which has me a tad bit concerned. I know babies have quiet times... but still...

Finally sold all of my leftover wedding crap! Woohoo! Its been cluttering up the new baby's room, so it had to go.

I've sent friend requests to I think everyone on here that's put their names out there.


----------



## Mizze

Sherri - hope it all goes well tomorrow. :hugs:

Mizze x


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck for tommorow Sherri....:flower: Im sure all will be perfect


----------



## WILSMUM

Yay! COngrats on the team blue! Think the pinks r still in the lead though!
Feeling slightly jealous now that yr all finding out and I'm having an awkward little monkey that wouldn't play ball and show Mummy & Daddy its bits!!!
I make it 12 pinks and 7 blues!
And kerrie can you add yellow storkes to me please!!?


----------



## cho

Thaks girls, well im sticking team blue!
The reason i go to sale at 5 is theynever have kids stuff in sale online hardly any anyway, i usually do both, do kids at 5 and me at 8 lol.
Sherri good luck for tomoz sure evrything is fine.
I have had cramps all day today grrr. I never had any of these with brad but they say its worse with ur 2nd :shrug: 
Sherri i am going to try avoid shops friday and ait till sat lol so im sure i will be back letting u know lol x


----------



## lozzy21

Lol iv just took my latest bump pic, id have a cute bump if it wasent for the 3 inches of flab over the top


----------



## cho

mmmm mcdonalds and hotpot sounds good i could prob eat both! 
my belly still wobbles cant wait till the bottom hardens lol!


----------



## lozzy21

I think im going to be massive by the end :(


----------



## cho

im massive now so who cares lol, im going to try not worry about it and just enjoy it!


----------



## Kerrieann

Charlotte thats fab news, cant wait to find out! I think :blue: What time is ur scan?

Congrats wishingforbub on ur :blue: bump! :wohoo: 

Pixxie, im glad ur little moggys home now :happydance:

I just got back from toys r us and pizza hut yummmmmmmmmmm! Although i have major heartburn now :cry: was worth it tho :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Some women at playgroup today couldnt believe im only 20 weeks and went round telling everyone and saying im massive!! Thanks! Shes 32 weeks and only slightly bigger then me and said she didnt start showing till 28 weeks!


----------



## lozzy21

c.holdway said:


> im massive now so who cares lol, im going to try not worry about it and just enjoy it!

Im just thinking how im going to cope with work :(


----------



## cho

Ah heartburn dont get e started lol, im living of rennies!
i know it annoys me when everyone keeps saying about how big i am!
Scans at 11.30!!! :happydance:
Lozzy i dont work now but when i was pregnant with bardley i did and it killed me!
I was doing 40 hours at new look and i was stood up constant and worked right up till 36 weeks and i wish i cut my hours afte as my legs were covered in stretchmarks from the weight on my legs all day, literally covere thankfully they have gone now!

Kerri did u get stretchmarks with jake?
I had about 2 on my belly up until after birth and my stomach was covered!
They ll faded and cant see them but i can see them again all the old ones that ar silver where belly is getting big again:(


----------



## lozzy21

c.holdway said:


> Lozzy i dont work now but when i was pregnant with bardley i did and it killed me!
> I was doing 40 hours at new look and i was stood up constant and worked right up till 36 weeks and i wish i cut my hours afte as my legs were covered in stretchmarks from the weight on my legs all day, literally covere thankfully they have gone now!
> 
> :(

I work 37 hours as a support worker for adults with learning disabilitys. I ether work 7-2.30 or 2-9.30 and the odd 8-4. They need a lot of support and care, all there washing, cleaning and cooking need to be done for them.


----------



## cho

that will def be hard at the end but im sure your be fine hun, just do what u can and also a risk assesment should have been done so the heavy duties u shouldnt be doing! x


----------



## Kerrieann

I got my first stretch mark at 38 weeks and within 2 weeks my belly was covered!!! I was absolutely gutted as really thought i had got away with it even considering the size i got!

Lozzy when ru going on maternity leave? Im not working as stay at home with ds but also worked 40 hour weeks when preg with him and it killed me, i wouldnt do it again, i had to be signed off at 32 weeks with severe back ache as he was laying back to back!


----------



## lozzy21

Iv had a risk assessment done but it can still be mentaly draning. Im planning on going around 34/35 weeks. If i had a 9-5 office job id stay till 37 weeks but i deffo wont be able to last that long.


----------



## spencerbear

lozzy21 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> im massive now so who cares lol, im going to try not worry about it and just enjoy it!
> 
> Im just thinking how im going to cope with work :(Click to expand...

Ive been trying to work out the same thing. Think im going to take a chunk of my holiday in november and then start maternity, but another girl has gone off at 30 weeks as she was finding it hard.


----------



## louise1302

im pissed off with my work so am going at 31 weeks

congrats on team blue ,wishing and on halfway kerrie

good luck tomorrow sherri

i have the worst stabbing pains in both boobs tonight its killing me


----------



## spencerbear

I had like stabbing almost burning pains through mine a few weeks ago, am assuming they were growing a bit as my bra is a bit tight now :(

I got a letter to see my manager today, as i have had 5 days off sick in 3 months and she finds it unacceptable. 3 of those 5 days were because my daughter was sick and couldnt go to her childminder. Which she knew :(


----------



## Piebear2901

KellyC75 said:


> Piebear2901 said:
> 
> 
> I'm off to my doctor's appointment and then to Babies R Us to browse and order the mobile that's been out of stock for-ever.
> 
> Enjoy 'browsing' at Babies R Us....:happydance:Click to expand...

Just got back from the doctor and Babies R Us. Got my Animal Acres mobile ordered so I should get it next week or the week after. Finally! Only piece I'm missing.
Man I wish I had tons of money I'd buy out all their girls clothes...they have soo many cute ones I want them all! lol

So my appointment went great,, everything is normal and she's healthy and active. Heard her nice strong heartbeat although it took him a bit to find it cause she kept dodging the probe! LOL
I think I really have an active little girl on my hands! Oh help! :dohh:

Congrats wishingforbub on being team blue! Yay! Its just so fun to find out isn't it? :D


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummy1912 said:


> hey anyone else due december 19th ? and wanting to be bump buddies? x

Hi Mummy

I am due 21st December and I'd love to be bump buddies with you :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> I have had cramps all day today grrr. I never had any of these with brad but they say its worse with ur 2nd :shrug:


Yes, they are & *even worse* with your third, mine started really early too :cry:

My Sister, who has 3 children, said that the after pains get worse each time too :dohh: Mine were bad enough after DS2....So dreading them this time :cry:


----------



## cho

what do you mean after pains your scaring me now lol.
I just cramp all the time like period is coming x


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Some women at playgroup today couldnt believe im only 20 weeks and went round telling everyone and saying im massive!! Thanks! Shes 32 weeks and only slightly bigger then me and said she didnt start showing till 28 weeks!

But dont forget Kerrie, we have both had BIG babies & so our insides & outsides have all streched out pretty HUGE before, so they are gonna be able to stretch quicker.....:winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> what do you mean after pains your scaring me now lol.
> I just cramp all the time like period is coming x

Forget I said anything...Dont wanna be scaring anyone :dohh:

Oh & sorry, thought you meant like 'BH' pains??


----------



## till bob

hi everyone well iv skipped a few post cause theres too many to catch up on tilly was 7 pound 4 but she was so tiny she was in tiny baby clothes for weeks they go up to 5 pound all newborn clothes swamped her bless so she wasnt in 0-3months for ages and she was an average size i think ur better to just get a bit of everythin just in case xx


----------



## cho

KellyC75 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> what do you mean after pains your scaring me now lol.
> I just cramp all the time like period is coming x
> 
> Forget I said anything...Dont wanna be scaring anyone :dohh:
> 
> Oh & sorry, thought you meant like 'BH' pains??Click to expand...

i am only joking hun, im not scared of anything after giving birth lol.
Whats BH pains? sorry.

either way will all be worth it in the end x


----------



## KellyC75

'BH' Braxton hicks pains

& the after pains are the ones when your uterus is shrinking back down

As you say, it is all worth it in the end....:baby:


----------



## spencerbear

Oh i had forgotten about the after pains........lol


----------



## KellyC75

spencerbear said:


> Oh i had forgotten about the after pains........lol

Sorry to remind you....:dohh:


----------



## cho

I dont remember them :shrug: maybe cos it never shrunk again lol, perhaps i had a lucky escape x


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> I dont remember them :shrug: maybe cos it never shrunk again lol, perhaps i had a lucky escape x

I didnt get them with DS1....Only DS2!


----------



## spencerbear

this is my 5th and i so wont be looking forward to them :nope::nope:


----------



## cho

eugh great with bradley i was fine obviously apart from my mooie for a few days, and soore boobs but never had any of those eugh sounds horid!


----------



## KellyC75

spencerbear said:


> this is my 5th and i so wont be looking forward to them :nope::nope:


Awww, no, im sure you arent :nope:

Make sure you keep on top of the midwifes, to keep the painkillers topped up :winkwink:


----------



## lozzy21

Yawn, looking foward to my lie in tomorrow.


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> Some women at playgroup today couldnt believe im only 20 weeks and went round telling everyone and saying im massive!! Thanks! Shes 32 weeks and only slightly bigger then me and said she didnt start showing till 28 weeks!

lol, our HR manager said I looked more like 28 weeks too ...she said she looked the same size as me at 28 weeks.........maybe I have been eating too many cakes and chocolate :rofl:


----------



## Kerrieann

I didnt get after pains wiht ds after but my sister said hers was so painful for nearly 2 weeks after her second!! Ahhhh! Not looking forward to it, like we dont have enough to worry about lol


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> I didnt get after pains wiht ds after but my sister said hers was so painful for nearly 2 weeks after her second!! Ahhhh! Not looking forward to it, like we dont have enough to worry about lol

As I am new to all of this.......will they offer you something for the pain, if you are still in hospital (I presume I will be for at least 1 night with my first?)?


----------



## lozzy21

mrsbling said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> I didnt get after pains wiht ds after but my sister said hers was so painful for nearly 2 weeks after her second!! Ahhhh! Not looking forward to it, like we dont have enough to worry about lol
> 
> As I am new to all of this.......will they offer you something for the pain, if you are still in hospital (I presume I will be for at least 1 night with my first?)?Click to expand...

You may be out after 6 hours and i think all they would give you is paracetamol.


----------



## spencerbear

Most people dont really notice them with their 1st, it is subsequent pregnancys that you notice them.


----------



## lozzy21

:cry: Iv just took my bra off and im in agony!


----------



## ducky1502

Just took me FOREVER to catch up with todays posts!!!

Depending where abouts baby is lying my bump is pretty solid, no wobbling! Gets quite uncomfortable sometimes and I wonder how my skin is going to stretch anymore lol.

Congrats on the gender announcements today for whoever found out... I have already forgotten lol.

I was wondering how much weight you ladies have put on so far? If any....


----------



## louise1302

spencerbear said:


> I had like stabbing almost burning pains through mine a few weeks ago, am assuming they were growing a bit as my bra is a bit tight now :(
> 
> I got a letter to see my manager today, as i have had 5 days off sick in 3 months and she finds it unacceptable. 3 of those 5 days were because my daughter was sick and couldnt go to her childminder. Which she knew :(

the day you were off with your daughter shouldnt be counted as sick day they are carer days x

i only got afterpains on my first baby and they gave me some co-codamol and they went

spencerbear its number 5 for me too :)


----------



## louise1302

,y nipples are far sorer pon this baby than any of the others and the shooting pains behind my nipples are driving me insane

hubby has booked for me to get my hair cut and highlighted on tues what do you ladies suggest, i have dark hair and a very round(fat) face pics on my fb lol


----------



## sammiwry

I've got dry nips even though I've beennusing
cocoa butter looks like I've got sun burn :-s


----------



## lozzy21

Ducky iv lost weight but im a realy big girl.


----------



## ducky1502

It's amazing how some people lose weight, some gain 40-50lb and everywhere in between!


----------



## louise1302

yeah ive lost about 7lbs


----------



## lozzy21

I think the people who gain 40-50lb (no offence to any one, just my opinion) are usualy the people who before they were pregnant watched what they eat and exercised a few times a week but now they see pregnancy as an excuse to eat what they want with out thinking about there weight and stop going to the gym


----------



## cho

I have lost too , it was 9 lbs but just weighed myself and i have lost 10lbs now, however i needed it!! x


----------



## cho

its weird as u wouldnt think i have lost either as my belly is quite big, will put my pics from yesterday up in a min x


----------



## Sherri81

Girls, I am really NOT happy right now, and I don't know what to do anymore. Its gotten so bad around here that I have threatened to leave my husband and take Greg with me, and I have told him he is NOT welcome tomorrow at my 20 weeks ultrasound, and that if he comes, I will ask for him to be removed.

Its all stemming from his abuse of his playstation, and the computer in the basement. He is not acting like a 37 year old married father, he is acting like a single 20 something. Things have gotten so ridiculous, I have even resorted to writing his mom an email asking for help.

I just don't know what to do anymore. It may seem like such a petty issue, but its just been building and building, and its becoming such a complex problem now.

It all started when we moved into this house 4 yrs ago. By any standards, it is a big house. Five bedrooms, 3 bathrooms, obviously an upstairs and a downstairs. One of the spare bedrooms in the basement was turned into my library and his computer room. I guess he felt that since the computer was now in the basement, he had the ability to be on it whenever, without causing problems as it wouldn't be bugging anyone. Soon, he started staying up until 3:30am or so on the weekends, watching youtube or going to check his emails etc. Personally, I never understood how he could spend so much time checking emails or watching youtube, but whatever. Then... he started doing this on weekdays. And THIS is a HUGE problem. He drives a logging truck for a living. We are talking like 67,000kgs worth of weight behind him, and all of a sudden he is staying up so late that he gets less than 4 hours of sleep before going out in his logging truck.

Then, because his loading time is usually around 3:30am, depending on where they are, he needs to be up by 2:00am or so, just so he can get out there. Well, after getting less than 4 hours of sleep, he was just rolling over and hitting the sleep button on his alarm. I am a light sleeper and this annoyed the hell out of me, listening to his alarm go off every 9 minutes... so I tore off the sleep button. That worked for a bit, but now he knows how to turn the alarm right off in his sleep. So he started missing his load times, and he started missing trips. All of a sudden, I am having to stay up until 2AM to wake him up so he won't miss work....

And on weekends, we are talking he stays up until 3-3:30am. Well, I am a light sleeper, so here he is crawling into bed at 3:30am, and I wake up! And then I have a hell of a time falling back to sleep.

I have talked to him about this for years! And all he does is call me a nag and says he is an adult who can do what he wants. Things are getting worse though... He is still missing his alarm, and being pregnant, I can't stay up until 2:30am or so to wake him up. consequesntly, he is missing his load times. He claims this isn't a big deal, but I know it is talked about at work. Not only that, but he is driving his truck (when he does wake up on time) with a severe lack of sleep, which worries me. PLUS... I am experiencing pregnancy insomnia, so when he comes into bed at 3:30am, I wake up and can't get back to sleep, which makes my nausea about 10x worse than it normally is. When he comes home from work, he is so tired, he falls asleep in his chair and hardly plays with Greg at all. When this baby is born, she will be sleeping in our room. The last thing I need is for him to come in at 3am or so and wake us both up... all so he can check emails, watch youtube and check out the Jason Ellis site.

This is becoming a HUGE problem, this playing on the computer and playing playstation. I don't know what to do. Whenever I try to talk to him, he just shuts me down. I am seriously contemplating leaving him over this. It shows me that not only is he immature, but he has no respect for me or this family, and I refuse to live in a house like that. I have already told him that not only will I NOT change my last name, but I won't change Greg's last name to his either, until he starts acting like a family man. The name change has been a HUGE issue with him and his family for years (they were never happy that I gave Greg my last name), and they have been on me to change all of our names before the baby is born, so she can have the family name on her birth certificate. But I refuse to do this, and have told him so on many occassions, until he starts acting his age. So if that won't encourage him to smarten up and grow up, what can I do?? Sorry to rant, and type a whole novella, but this has me really upset.

And I am especially upset about the ultrasound as we have waited YEARS for this baby, and this will be the last one. This is the LAST time he will EVER see an ultrasound again, and he is missing it because he is being an arse. And no, there is nowhere to do private scans around here in case he does smarten up later. This is literally it for scans...


----------



## cho

Sherri sounds like you having a rough time, I take it you have tried to talk to him.
I dont really know what to suggest but i hope he wises up in the next 24 hours hun x


----------



## Kerrieann

Sherri have you told him you have considered leaving him over this? If not then i would, maybe it will shock him into doing something about it! A good start would be getting rid of the comp untill he realises what a knob he is being! Dont know what else to suggest but hope he gets his act together and you can pull through this! :hugs:


----------



## cho

ooh kerri meaning to ask, how did u see the preview for sale on sat?


----------



## Mizze

Sherri Im with Kerrianne - get rid of the playstation at the very least - he is endangering himself by doing this - AND other people on the road with him. It needs drastic action I think to get through to him - Did you get a response from his Mother? Does she see the danger aspect of this and can put pressure on him? Not only is he a danger but he is begging to be sacked by not turning up! 

Oh and I loved the "im an adult I can do what I want" comment. Really? Since when as an adult did any of us ever get to do just what *we* wanted - even before having children or being in a relationship! 

Good Luck and I hope you can get through to him soon - you DO NOT need the pressure :hugs:

Oh and id buy a different alarm clock - and put it out of his reach so he has to get up to turn it off. 

Mizze x


----------



## lozzy21

id cut the plug of the playstation, iv threatnd to do this to OH several times and it works for me


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> I think the people who gain 40-50lb (no offence to any one, just my opinion) are usualy the people who before they were pregnant watched what they eat and exercised a few times a week but now they see pregnancy as an excuse to eat what they want with out thinking about there weight and stop going to the gym

There is something in that - speaking as someone who watched their weight for years. It does give you this wonderful sense of release to eat what you want finally. Especially after having weeks of ms - it gave me a damn good excuse to eat what I wanted to regain the lost weight. 

Frankly its a good thing Pate is on the no-no list because I could live off that.

I have decided though that this has to stop - eating crap for the sake of it is just silly especially when bubs needs a good diet. That doesnt mean if I really fancy something I wont have it - it just means I wont deliberately choose the most fattening thing just because all diet rules are now suspended and "I can because im pregnant" 

Midwife at 16 wk appt stressed healthy eating and lots of fruit and veg as part of the diet. 

So am off to make my museli with blueberries, raspberries and melon (breakfast is easy - its the rest of the day Im struggling with!)

Oh - I lost 6-7lbs by week 11 but have put on 9-10lbs (im a weighing scales whore!) since then so net gain about 2-3lbs but im a middling weight anyway BMI about 21-22 pre pregnancy. 

My very tiny hairdresser put on 3 1/2 stone which on a 7 stone frame was A LOT. But she said her appetite went mental - she started eating bacon butties from the bakery for breakfast popping in mid morning for a couple of pasties and then getting a large bagette from them for lunch with crisps! (mmmm sounds good to me!) whereas before she'd have a couple of weetabix for brekkie then a chicken sarnie for lunch. 

She lost 90% of it again though and is quite happy with her current weight and her LO is now 3.

Mizze x


----------



## Pixxie

Sherri maybe start a computer curfew? At say 10pm take the power cords off the playstation and computer, lock them in a box and if he says anything say its either this or I leave you! He sounds like hes being a prat, for the sake of your sanity something needs to be done. 

So much happens on this thread when I go to bed! Erm congrats on team blue and being half way! Im very sorry but I cant remember who I'm wishing these too :blush: :dohh: 

Im so tired recently, I cant seem to wake up at all. And my boobs are so sore and swollen :( I thought I had escaped this when it stopped at 12 weeks but now its back with a vengeance! 

OH seems to have noticed he's been neglecting me recently and promised me we will have a nice night in together tonight :) xx


----------



## Pixxie

Oh and I think Ive gained about 7/8lbs so far, I havnt weighed myself recently though xx


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls!

How is everyone?

Just been catching up on posts from last night! 

I hear you on the work situation I work 37 hours a week and I'm finding it draining now, goodness knows how it will be when I get further on! Although I do a 9-5.30 office job I have to say it's still physically and mentally draining. I run the office and look after about 30 staff members and work for a Partner who can be quite demanding. I wish I could finish around 35 weeks but I can only take 9 months off so I want to be able to have more time off with bubs so can't finish til 38 weeks. I'm having to save holiday so I can finish at 37 weeks though which means I've hardly had any time off this year I'm exhausted! I've booked off 30 July and 2 August though so me and Mark can go to the Lakes for a long weekend as it's the only break we'll both get this year. I only get 20 days holiday a year too which sucks ass! 

My bump is pretty hard too but I had a flat stomach before I got pregnant anyway. Hoping I dont get too massive what with having to work til so late. My boobs haven't been sore at all, my nipps are a bit sensitive but that's it! I've only put on about 4lb cos I lost weight in first tri with MS.

Sherri it sounds like you're having a really tough time. I thought my OH was bad with the Playstation and his mobile and his laptop it drives me crazy, all we ever do is sit at home and he plays on whatever he wants to and I end up having to go upstairs so I can watch some TV or something, sick of looking at the same 4 walls! So glad I've passed my test so I can say "sod ya I'm off out" lol. 

I don't know what to suggest except I agree with Kerrie - I'd give him the ultimatum perhaps even pack some stuff and stay with a friend or relative for a week or so to give him time to think. I don't see why checking emails and youtube is so important. Is he depressed at all? Sometimes people can become a bit withdrawn and only want to do stuff like sit on their computer and turn away from the world.


----------



## cho

I put on 4 stone with bradley and tbh for me there was no need for it. I never ate chocolate or cakes before i feel with bradley as i hated them but i carved anything sweet.
The worst thing which i am sure gained most weight was i would wake in the middle of night craving milk and chocolate and i would eat it.
This preg, i have controlled and been careful and at about 13 weeeks i starting waking in the night starving but i didnt give in and i refuse to ever do that and now the temptation has gone.
I just make sure i am not eating anymore than i was pre-preg but eat healthier x


----------



## KellyC75

Sherrie....I really hope you Guys talk & sort things out :hugs:

It must be awfull, when your Husband/Partner acts like a teenager....:growlmad:


----------



## WILSMUM

Where abouts in the Lakes r u going Ness? We live just outside of the Lakes near Carlisle!

Its a tough one that Sherri - I know DH annoys me when he plays on the laptop constantly - if its a wet day over the wkend and he be on it all day playing his mmo game! i think you've had some good advise from the other girls I hope you can work something out before he ends up having an accident :hug:

As for the weight gain I'm still at my pre preg weight! I lost about 5lbs in 1st tri but had put that back on again by my 12 wk scan and since then I've stayed the same! I've not had any morning sickness at all but my apetite has shrunk enormously and I'm eating smaller portion sizes than my 5 year old now! Mind you I swear that boy has hollow legs, god only knows where he puts it all he's a skinny bean!!!!


----------



## Mizze

Im eating more than pre-pregnancy but if I dont eat something every few hours I start to feel nauseous. But I have been using the pregnancy to indulge *when I dont need to, or when im not craving* and that has to stop - its just unnecessary. Ate too much icecream the other night after dinner - didnt really need or want it but ate it because I could - THEN I felt really sick - serve me right it wasnt anything other than greediness - not really pregnancy at all! :) 

My biggest enemy has been my tiredness - I love to cook and did 90% of the cooking in our house but I have really missed having the energy to do it. DH does his best but his meals are more limited! We stocked up in 1st tri on ready meals but Urrgh - great short term fix but both DH and I dont feel healthy eating them too much. They make me even more sluggish.

This week im off work - feeling exhausted today but also pleased because I have a roast chicken dinner planned for tonight (its peeing down here so a nice roast dinner is really appealing) and I cant wait to cook it. (Also takes care of tommorrow nights tea of cold chicken :)) Which might sound daft but ive missed simple good unpreserved food! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

I think the one saving grace of having coeliac disease is that I can't eat stodge like pizza, pasta, bacon butties, pastries etc so I won't put much weight on. I do find myself eating more chocolate bars though as a substitute for the stuff I can't eat - gotta be something to look forward to hey?!


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> Where abouts in the Lakes r u going Ness? We live just outside of the Lakes near Carlisle!

Going to Windermere hun! We just need to sort out a central B&B


----------



## Nessicle

I'm having lots of achiness and cramps at the moment is that normal?


----------



## Pixxie

I hope so Ness, Ive been really crampy the past few weeks xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Oh good that makes me feel better Pixxie! I suppose bubs has a big growth spurt around this time too plus all the ligament and skin streching! x


----------



## xkirstyx

ness iv been really crampy dont worry about it hun its norm.:hugs:

my boobs are killing me :( aaaarrrrgggghhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!:cry:

and on a happy note, bubs kicked my hand last night :happydance:


----------



## Pixxie

Thats what I thought, bubs is getting bigger really fast now :cloud9: xx


----------



## Pixxie

Weyhey Kirsty! Mine stops kicking when I have a hand on my belly :dohh: xx


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> I think the one saving grace of having coeliac disease is that I can't eat stodge like pizza, pasta, bacon butties, pastries etc so I won't put much weight on. I do find myself eating more chocolate bars though as a substitute for the stuff I can't eat - gotta be something to look forward to hey?!

Absolutely! :) My problem is (and always was) shoving stuff into my gob for the sake of it! 

Chocolate weirdly I gone off a bit - there is a bar in the fridge which has been there for days - UNHEARD of pre-pregnancy. Sadly I think my new found appreciation of crisps more than makes up for it! :)

Ness - I agree about office work - I think it has its own set of stresses and it makes me exhausted working full time - Hence this week off. My holiday leave is more generous - 29 days. I have taken this week off as R&R and have another 9 to take before end of October. I think (If I can get DH to stop working for a split second!) we will take another week in early September and have a week somewhere in the UK - I feel too nervous to fly and if we stay here DH will work on the house if nothing else and he really needs a break. I have flexi but mine is down a few hours at the moment because i have been finding full 7.5hr days really hard to do and generally knocking off at about 7hrs for a few days a week. 

Am keeping back a couple of days starting by taking a half day on the 28th - my Dad is having a major op to remove a cancer then and my Brother, Sister and Mum and I will meet up in the afternoon to wait for his op to finish. We just hope he has it early morning. Its a worrying time and I might take a few days out then to help my Mother before and after Dad gets out of the hospital. 

When I go back to work next week my major challenge will be to work full days - and a bit more if I can because then I can start reclaiming my flexi balance again. 

Mizze


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm lucky in that DH does all the cooking in our house and its always proper from scratch stuff and not out of jars and packets likeit would be if it was me!!!!
We had roats chicken bits and vegetable lasagne last night!!! And tonight's delights will be Shepherds Pie!
I'm really off roast dinners, can't stomach roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding etc even the thought of it is making me queasy! But my worse aversion has to be vanilla pods! I find the smell and the taste so strong and over powering at the moment, gives me an awful headache and makes me feel sick and I can still smell it (or at least think i can smell it) for days after! With DS I had that with tomato and anything tomato based, thank god its not the same with this one or I'd be stuffed cause pretty much everything we eat had a tomato based sauce!!!

I've only ever driven through Windermere Ness - we stayed in Glenridding on Ullswater for our honeymoon!!


----------



## lozzy21

Id still kill for an office job lol Im working 2-10 tonight, im normaly in bed by 9.


----------



## Nessicle

Lol Pixxie my girl does that too - soon as I put my hand there she stops lol! Just sat at my desk now and felt a strong kick put my hand on and she stopped :haha: little monkeys hey?! I'm dying for someone else to feel it especially OH! 

Yeah I agree Mizze I think people think we just sit on our arses all day and not move in the comfort of a warm lovely office - I'm up and down constantly having to sort stuff out and using the phone is draining having to sort crap out constantly! Most days i have a bad headache from concentrating all day - it's definitely more mentally draining than physically but that doesnt mean we don't get physically tired. Wish I could do flexi time - when I get bigger and more tired I'm going to ask my boss if I can change my hours round a bit I'm more alert in a morning so hopefully be able to start at 8.30am and finish at 5pm that half an hour makes a huge amount of difference to commuting times!

I hope your dad's operation goes well Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

I worked fulltime with DS - I was doing admin etc in an office and I worked right up to 30 wks, the job was pretty easy physically and mentally and I wasn't masssive with him either so as far as I remember I coped OK!
This time however I'm temporarily working as a midday supervisor at my sons primary school, its only 1.5hr a day but i'm on my feet that whole time and spend the majority of it shouting at the little darlings! So am finding it physically and emotionally draining!! Today was meant to be my last day but they've asked if I'll extend my contract up to the October half term which'll take me up to about 35 wks I think, I agreed as its a bit of extra cash to help towards bits for baby but am beginning to think i might really struggle come September!!!!

Talking of work I'm off in about half hour and the heavens have decided to open! Oh how I do like getting soaked to the skin! And unless its really torrential rain they still make the kids go out at lunchtime as they don't really have anywhere for them to go inside and the teachers don't like giving up their classrooms at lunchtime!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Id still kill for an office job lol Im working 2-10 tonight, im normaly in bed by 9.

lol the routine can be nice but then if you've not slept all night and feel shocking the next day you have to get up at 6.30pm and not be home til nearly 7pm at night. All jobs have their pro's and con's for sure. 

think I'd quite like working 2-10pm it'd give me the morning to sleep in a little and sort stuff round the house etc and then when I got home I'd have some light tea and go straight to bed


----------



## Nessicle

anouska I've never been to the lakes so it will be really nice!


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Id still kill for an office job lol Im working 2-10 tonight, im normaly in bed by 9.
> 
> lol the routine can be nice but then if you've not slept all night and feel shocking the next day you have to get up at 6.30pm and not be home til nearly 7pm at night. All jobs have their pro's and con's for sure.
> 
> think I'd quite like working 2-10pm it'd give me the morning to sleep in a little and sort stuff round the house etc and then when I got home I'd have some light tea and go straight to bedClick to expand...

Working 2-10 is fine unless your back at 7 am the next morning like i am most days.


----------



## WILSMUM

it is definately a beautiful part of the country - Windermere is quite touristy though but that'll be good for you being preg - yr not gonna want to go off piste!
Think I've got some picks from my honeymoon on FB somewhere!


----------



## Nessicle

that's just bad shift organisation on behalf of who you work for Lozzy I'd make a complaint!


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> it is definately a beautiful part of the country - Windermere is quite touristy though but that'll be good for you being preg - yr not gonna want to go off piste!
> Think I've got some picks from my honeymoon on FB somewhere!

definitely that's why I chose it - lots to do without having to do any rambling lol oooh I'll have a browse at lunchtime!


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> that's just bad shift organisation on behalf of who you work for Lozzy I'd make a complaint!

Needs of the clients ness, we have to have a set amout of male and female staff, set amount of drivers, set amount of meds trained staff, set amout of staff who have control and restraint training. I also get used as a supervisor because of the qualifications iv got.


----------



## Mizze

Lozzy I feel for you - I used to work shifts in an old people's home and although I was a young fit(ish!) teen I used to be exhausted. Its not the same but can relate to how tired it must make you :hugs:

Wouldnt change the experience for the world though.

Ness - Im much better in the mornings too - I try to be in work for 8ish (our flexi runs from 7.30am to 6.30pm) because by 4pm im shattered. I keep my lunch to 30 minutes if I can. Im waiting for the school holidays to kick in because a) work will be much quieter b) NO traffic - which means a 10 minute journey to work not a 30 minute (and I know you are cursing me right now cos I bet your commute is MUCH worse) My problem I think is that I never really got back to complete physical and mental health after last years mc's before I got pregnant again - it means only that I started this pregnancy below par so it has felt at times as though im wading through treacle - uphill! :) 

Thanks for your good wishes-:kiss: its a horrible op but after the cancer came back its our only option now but it means a complete removal of his bladder which is really hard for him to take. It also means he will be in hospital for a couple of weeks and its going to hurt. But the other option is letting the cancer spread and kill him so thats not an option at all. Despite the cancer he is fit and healthy so the op should be fine. Fingers crossed. 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze, I love my job but id swap it for a few months if i could.


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> that's just bad shift organisation on behalf of who you work for Lozzy I'd make a complaint!
> 
> Needs of the clients ness, we have to have a set amout of male and female staff, set amount of drivers, set amount of meds trained staff, set amout of staff who have control and restraint training. I also get used as a supervisor because of the qualifications iv got.Click to expand...

yes but there are also Working Time Regulations and you need to have so many hours off before doing another shift. If they're not following the WTR's they're in trouble!


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze said:


> Lozzy I feel for you - I used to work shifts in an old people's home and although I was a young fit(ish!) teen I used to be exhausted. Its not the same but can relate to how tired it must make you :hugs:
> 
> Wouldnt change the experience for the world though.
> 
> Ness - Im much better in the mornings too - I try to be in work for 8ish (our flexi runs from 7.30am to 6.30pm) because by 4pm im shattered. I keep my lunch to 30 minutes if I can. Im waiting for the school holidays to kick in because a) work will be much quieter b) NO traffic - which means a 10 minute journey to work not a 30 minute (and I know you are cursing me right now cos I bet your commute is MUCH worse) My problem I think is that I never really got back to complete physical and mental health after last years mc's before I got pregnant again - it means only that I started this pregnancy below par so it has felt at times as though im wading through treacle - uphill! :)
> 
> Thanks for your good wishes-:kiss: its a horrible op but after the cancer came back its our only option now but it means a complete removal of his bladder which is really hard for him to take. It also means he will be in hospital for a couple of weeks and its going to hurt. But the other option is letting the cancer spread and kill him so thats not an option at all. Despite the cancer he is fit and healthy so the op should be fine. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Mizze xx

Mine is about an hour including stood waiting around for the bus (allowing for time if it doesnt turn up or it's too full) 40 mins on the bus and then 5 min walk home. Some people have a much worse commute but the bus is horrible it takes forever! 

I know what you mean about health - I went undiagnosed with my coeliac for 3 years and it did some bad damage to my immune system and physical health and I ended up with depression too. So I've struggled with tiredness and working for years now I'm living gluten free though I feel better than I did though I get tired very easily still. 

Definitely the operation it's not even a choice is it. Hopefully his recovery won't take too long xx


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Mizze, I love my job but id swap it for a few months if i could.

I bet - especially with your shift patterns

As much as we love our jobs (not that I love mine TBH) they do take it out of us.

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

I personally hate working and would give anything to be a SAHM! Or at least to have the option. There's a big difference between _wanting_ to go to work and _having_ to lol xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning ladies.

Sherri - how are you today? Has DH gone to scan with you? I really hope you get things sorted out.

Mizze - sending hugs and prayers for your dad.

I was up at 5.30am this morning to take my sister to the bus station and she's gone on holiday. came home and went back to bed!! Got woke up at 9am and now I am absolutely shattered - think I'd love a lie down!! Got so much to do. Really need to put the computer down!!

ps my friend works for Next and I've seen what's in the sale - you're gonna love it!! I spent loadsamoney!!


----------



## lozzy21

Im looking foward to be able to cut down to 16 hours a week when i go back, 2 shifts a week will be ace.


----------



## Nessicle

i plan to do about 22.5 hours a week - 3 days - we won't be able to afford any less.


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> I personally hate working and would give anything to be a SAHM! Or at least to have the option. There's a big difference between _wanting_ to go to work and _having_ to lol xx

Ooooh too true! 3 days a week when I go back too! 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Any more and we would have to pay out for childcare so would be no point in working. Were on more than minimum wadge but still earn a pittance.


----------



## Nessicle

we'll have to pay for childcare anyway


----------



## lozzy21

If i had to pay out for it, it wouldent be worth me working, we would be worse off.

Luckly we will qualify for tax credits so they will be topping my wadge up


----------



## Mizze

Us too Ness - but my job is fairly well paid, also DH is self employed which is always a riskier business, my salary will be the stable dependable one so childcare it is.

If I work it right I can use all of next years holiday entitlement at once before my mat leave starts and then take a year from that date - so with luck I might get as much as 13.5 months off and still have my job to come back to. (Assuming I dont get made redundant which a faint but not serious possibility) Which means although I can leave on 1st November I wont start official maternity leave until mid December! :) 

Mizze xx


----------



## sazhuddy13

hi all, has or is any of you going to get maternity allowance? if so how does it work as i already know i am not earning enough to get statutory maternity pay.x


----------



## Nessicle

we're middle ground - I'll be skint if I do work and skint if I don't lol. I won't get paid much when I work part time but I doubt the government will top our salaries up. OH doesnt get paid much either. 

We might be able to qualify for childcare vouchers if we're lucky if the governement has got rid of those. I hate the thought of having to put my baby in childcare thats the one thing that makes me feel sad. My friend is on her 3rd baby and has been a SAHM since she had her first and I actually feel very jealous! 

I think I accrue 18 days while I'm off so nearly a further month off so hoping I can get 10 months off work!


----------



## Nessicle

sazhuddy13 said:


> hi all, has or is any of you going to get maternity allowance? if so how does it work as i already know i am not earning enough to get statutory maternity pay.x

I'll be getting SMP for 6 months hun


----------



## lozzy21

I think maternity alowance is the same as SMP but paid by the goverment.


----------



## sady

So excited, just bought our first item, the pram. Went for the stokke xplory 2010 in red with the maxicosi car seat!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Sady - Nice pram!! I like that but need a double myself 

Sherri - Sorry its rough at the moment honey! I hope he comes to his senses and FAST! :hugs: You know where we all are if you need to get things off ur chest :flower: I really hope he listens to you if you tell him you're really not happy now! 

I did a bump pic...I didnt do them this early with Aimee so none to compare but I took one the week after I found out I was pregnant and none til now...

5+6 and 18+4 for comparison :blush:
 



Attached Files:







5+6.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3









18+4.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nessicle

bumps looking fab Nikki! x


----------



## Mizze

Sady - thats a lovely pram! 

Nikki - oh lovely bump!

I seem to be seriously technically challeneged about putting pics up on here! Not that I look pregnant yet just as if id eaten 20 pies! :)

Mizze x


----------



## WILSMUM

I took a years maternity leave with DS and I hated my job at the time and didn't go back although my hubby at the time wanted me to go back to work, but we were surving on his salary, tax credits and child benefit and when I looked into childcare anything I earned working part time would cover the childcare and that was about it! I did do a part time job delivering leaflets for a bit mind which was good cause I stuck the leaflets in the bottom of my pushchair!!
I always intended to go back to work when DS started school full time but by then DH and I were trying for a baby and where we're living now I'd have to tkae a 20 min bus journey into the city for work and I didn't want to be out of town without a car incase anything happened to DS at school!
But I am doing a bookkeeping course at the moment and really need to get my finger out and get that finished before baby comes and then once baby is a bit older and not so demanding of my time during the day then i can work from home doing peoples books to earn a bit of extra cash!


----------



## vetmom

Sherri,
I'm a little late in catching up, but I wanted to add my two cents worth. I can't remember who mentioned depression, but I think that it was a good point. My dad suffered for years while we were young and now has been on treatment for about 20 years. The difference between dad now and the dad I remember are amazing. Dad today rubs my belly and gets giddy when we talk about grandkids, the old dad used to be completely withdrawn. Mom did everything. Dad usually made it to work, but that was it. The rest of the time he was downstairs in front of the TV. If we wanted "dad time" we had to sit on the couch and watch what he was watching (not so fun!).
It's not easy convincing a grown man that they need to talk to a professional. My mom did the same thing. It was the suitcases on the front porch and us packed up in the car that convinced him. Perhaps it is just a short term thing and he is feeling overwhelmed with his responsibility, but it sounds like it's been brewing for a while. If you know of anyone else who is being treated for depression, maybe they could talk to him? Dad volunteers with a group (Mood disorders of Canada) to help younger men realize what's going on and ask for help before they lose everything (ie. their families).
I think it makes it easier to understand why he would withdraw when it makes him tired, grumpy and disrupts his whole family. 
No matter what happens, my thoughts are with you as it is a painful battle and terrible timing. My mom is glad now that she stuck by dad, but that's after 20 years of healing time. :hugs:


----------



## peaches31

hello ladies!

my scan appt. was changed! from the 28th to the 21st!:happydance:
only six more days til i find out the sex!:happydance:

im a little worried though! my bump seems like it shrunk and i havent been feeling movement!? anyone else experience this?


----------



## peaches31

now that i have read back, im jealous! you ladies get 12 months maternity? im only aloud 12 weeks at the most! (without any pay!) but, i can take baby with me when i go back. so that helps!


----------



## Nessicle

yes we're very lucky peaches we get 12 months but the last 3 are unpaid. Every company is different but my company pays full pay for 3 months then I get statutory maternity pay for 6 months which is about £120 a week. 

The cost of living over here is expensive though most people's mortgages are around £600 to £800 a month for a tiny house and food is expensive as well as VAT going up to 20%. Petrol and public transport is extortionate too. But we are lucky we're entitled to a year off work I must say. I know the ladies over in the US hardly get any time off at all and that must be so hard!! 

Vetmom it was me who mentioned depression :flower: only reason I mention it is because my ex became very withdrawn and on his computer constantly, smoking and drinking coffee, he became an insomniac and didnt want to do anything except play on his computer. I was convinced he was cheating on me but looking back i know it was depression, having suffered from it myself 

xx


----------



## mummyclo

Hi Ladies, been away for a bit, been moving, starting a new job! 
Had my scan today! IM ON TEAM BLUE!!! :blue:
Everything was great with LO! It was amazing :cloud9:
:happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Aww fabulous mummyclo! Congratulations on your little man!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Hi Ladies, been away for a bit, been moving, starting a new job!
> Had my scan today! IM ON TEAM BLUE!!! :blue:
> Everything was great with LO! It was amazing :cloud9:
> :happydance:

:happydance: Fantastic news....Many Congratulations:happydance:....I thought your LO would be a *Boy!* :baby:


----------



## Pixxie

Congrats on team blue! :blue: xxx


----------



## Mizze

Congratulations Mummyclo! 

Peaches-yes being on this forum has made me appreciate the time we are allowed off in the UK - although im sure we always want more! :) Other countries seem really harsh to us! 

We get Ordinary Maternity Leave for 9 months at various levels of pay then Additional Maternity Leave for 3 months IF we want it but its unpaid. Im planning on taking the entire year and would LOVE to take then next 5! But unless we win the lottery thats not going to happen. 


Mizze xx


----------



## cho

congrats mummyclo, i have mine at 11.30 tomoz i cant wait.
My aunts coming to pick lo up in a min so i will have a break for a couple of nights wahoo.
I cant wait for a decent nights sleep!!!


----------



## Pixxie

Is anyone else really shattered ALL the time!? Im wondering if its because I have to get up a few times a night to go to the loo :shrug:

I have also developed a Lucky Charms craving... just my luck they are £7 a box :dohh: xxx


----------



## carla1234

peaches31 said:


> hello ladies!
> 
> my scan appt. was changed! from the 28th to the 21st!:happydance:
> only six more days til i find out the sex!:happydance:
> 
> im a little worried though! my bump seems like it shrunk and i havent been feeling movement!? anyone else experience this?

Hi Peaches! I have my scan on the 21st as well!! Less then a week now can't wait.

I have felt some flutters but not much movement yet either, I wouldn't be worried!


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie Ive spent the entire day on the sofa - im exhausted and I only have to get up once in early morning to wee so I dont have that excuse

I saw you and Sam discussing the Lucky Charms - £7 A BOX - You have expensive tastes hon! :) 

I had a craving for marzipan last night! How odd! Not that I dont normally like it - I do, but it feels really random to just crave it out of the blue! 

Mizze x


----------



## Pixxie

I just wish it was cheaper to order them online but its not! Im gonna wait until tomorrow and if I still crave them Im going to have a tantrum and hope OH says I can buy them :rofl: xxx


----------



## Nessicle

I'm craving fruit and fibre with ice cold milk but obviously can't have it :( I think it's cos I'm struggling to poop my body is telling me what to eat but most fibrous stuff has wheat/gluten in it like brown bread and wholegrains etc! 

I walked past a restaurant today though and could smell roast lamb and mint sauce and it made my mouth water :haha: really want it now!! 

Pixxie I remember Lucky Charms - £7 a box though now wow!!! Is that because they're not very popular?


----------



## Pixxie

Its because they are the only shop in the UK that sells them now. I dont think they did that well but I remember being able to get them everywhere when I was 5/6. They say they are £7 because of import charges, which I can believe because everywhere Ive found on the net has them for a similar price by the time they get to the UK :( I wish there was something that is even similar to them over here but there isnt... looks like Im going to be skint by the time this craving passes! xx


----------



## till bob

hi girlies why is there always so much to catch up sorry i havent read all the posts but congrats to the ladies who have had there scans this week glad all went ok iv had my blood results back today just says low risk doesnt it usually say wat the ratio is? still havent had 20 week app through and im nearly 18 weeks wat a joke and yes ladies im bloody KNACKERED at the min been decoratin aswell as workin full time its just crap!!!! xx


----------



## mrsbling

Pixxie said:


> Is anyone else really shattered ALL the time!? Im wondering if its because I have to get up a few times a night to go to the loo :shrug:
> 
> I have also developed a Lucky Charms craving... just my luck they are £7 a box :dohh: xxx

Hi Pixxie, yep I am also really tired, as I get up every 2 hours to go to the loo......then I cant get back to sleep. Then I am also getting aching legs & hips which keep waking me up too!!!


Oooh what are lucky charms? I am going to google to find out as I am intrigued now lol :)


----------



## Mizze

Girls need your help on something 

Thread is here - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/371596-dilemma-need-help-sort-ot.html


Mizze x


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> I have also developed a Lucky Charms craving... just my luck they are £7 a box :dohh: xxx



Oh no! :dohh: Now youve mentioned 'lucky charms' I really fancy 'fruit loops'....:winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

https://www.americansweets.co.uk/american-cereal-79-c.asp

https://www.candypirate.com/general...6g-138-p.asp?gclid=CPum0dCP7qICFRM-lAodwDMrbg

£4.75 was the cheapest I could find for 'Lucky Charms'....:winkwink:


----------



## spencerbear

im having a craving for angel delight atm, which is lovely until everyone else wants some too, lol

my shifts are 8 - 2 or 2- 8 for 4 days a week and then an 8 -8 for the 5th one. Its a killer getting through the 12 hr shift. Im trying not to use too much holiday before december and then instead of finishing at 37 weeks, i can take a couple of weeks holiday and finish at 35 weeks. that way i get more time off with baby before i return. I will be going back between 18 - 24 hrs a week. Im really lucky though because im a single parent on a low income tax credits fund part of my childcare.


----------



## Nessicle

Girls we made dinner just now from one of Jamie Olivers recipes and it called for an egg beaten and folded into the warm cooked rice I.e. Egg rice I obvious wanted to make sure it wasn't raw so I turned the hear on and cooked it through for a few minutes will this be ok? 

The food was quite spicy and it's given me horrible tummy ache like IBS and now I'm worried :(


----------



## Mizze

Ness im sure that would have been fine - the egg would have cooked really quickly - the tummy ache might well just be down to the spiciness

Mizze x


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you mizze :flower: 

Yeah it must be the spiciness - I got IBS type cramps and felt like I wad gonna have upset tummy but it's passed now long as my lil girl is ok that's all that matters! Suppose all those times spent throwing up and she's fine that's pretty forceful throwing up!

X


----------



## louise1302

evening girls

mizze i hope yor dads op goes well

mmmyclo congrsats on your blue bump

nikki lovely bmp

sherri :hugs:

my mat pay works out quite well, i work for manchester city council so i get 9 months paid but as well as smp i get omp(ordinary maternity pay) which is 50% my salary on top which tbh is not much less than full pay to me for 9 months

ive only got to work tomorrow then im off for 6 weeks and 4 days i cant bloody wait even though ive got decorating and house sorting to sort out

i feel sick tonight but i really dont want to be sick lasagne trying desperately to settle my stomach a bit


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats mummyclo on your :blue: bump!!! :wohoo:

How is everyone this evening?


----------



## Sherri81

I'm gonna make this quick, so I haven't seen the other posts yet.

I'm not sure what is going to happen now, but the ultrasound technician is estimating that this baby will be born early. He didn't say when, but he was the one who saw my shortened cervix with Greg and had me admitted to emerg. So I like to think he knows the deal... Anyways, my cervix os measuring in at 3.1cms right now, which I don't think he's happy with. At 20 weeks with Greg, my cervix was 3.2cms... The baby is definately a girl, and she is already in the heads down position... as was Greg at 20 weeks. I do have good amniotic fluid levels which is good, since with Greg I was on the low side at 20 weeks.

She is measuring in at 19 weeks 3 days, and 11 ounces. I need to make at least 4 more weeks to be viable. He was contacting my OB as soon as I left since he knows I have an appt with her this afternoon. I guess his findings were too impotant to just wait til the film gets to her in a few days; he wants her to know what is happening now.

Needless to say, I am very worried and concerned and have no idea what this even means. I felt things were going fine, but now I don't know... A cervix of 3.1cms could mean I won't go into labour for another few weeks, or it could shorten dramatically very quickly. If its even gotten 6mm shorter in the next 4 weeks I will be considered to be in preterm labour. And really, 6mm for 4 weeks doesn't sound like I have a whole heck of a lot of wiggle room.

There is a chance my progesterone suppositories will now need to be continued, as well as daily antibiotics up until delivery, and I believe I will be receiving a shot of steroids now to strengthen her lungs. I have 2 pics, they aren't great, but I will try to get them on when I get back later today.


----------



## spencerbear

Sherri

I really hope she holds in there for you and stays put for more than 4 weeks. Hopefully your OB will tell you more when yu get there. Thinking of you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh sherri im so sorry it didnt go too well, hopefully she will stay put for as long as possible. Will be thinking of you hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Feel like a right pig. Came i from work and i was starving so OH put me a pizza in :blush:


----------



## vetmom

Hang in there Sherri. Hope your doctor can help figure out what's going on. In the meantime, take good care of yourself.


----------



## Sherri81

Okay, so here is the scoop. My OB wanted to know how the scan went because she hadn't received her medical email yet with the notes. I told her that everything seemed fine except he seemed concerned with my cervix. Now... this is also the same tech who has done pretty much every one of my prior scans, including all of the ones I had with Greg. When he says something, I pretty much listen. He was also the one to blow the whistle on my super short cervix with Greg, and it was mainly due to his knowledge that I was able to be flown out at 24 weeks to a hospital that could handle an excessive prem.

Okay, so she wanted to know what exactly the issue was, so I said that he measured it at 3.1cms, and she said that that's great! She said anything over 3cm is considered good 'for me.' So she called the technician to see what the problem was. He said that when he did the external ultrasound, my cervix was measuring extremely short... as in like 1cm short. So he was obviously very concerned, especially since she is heads down and isn't moving from that. BUT then he did an internal ultrasound to get a more accurate measurement on the cervix, which was when he saw it was 3cm. AND there is no beaking or funneling. So my OB is very happy with this as I could stay like this for a few weeks.

She figures I have at least 6 weeks left in me, and will have my cervix scanned again in 2 weeks. If in 2 weeks it has funneled or shortened a bit, then she might suggest I travel down to the BC Women's hospital and be an out patient there. If in 2 weeks it has shortened to 2cms or less, then I will be flown out to the Women's hospital, and I will be on bedrest. No matter what I will more than likely receive a steroid shot at 23 weeks. My heparin needles have been increased from 5000 units to 7500 units daily.

So otherwise, she seems to be a very healthy little girl. She co-operated with all measurements and is about 10.5 inches long and is 11 ounces now. She has all limbs, fingers etc. She is still very active, which Greg wasn't.... so that seems to be a good sign as well. Most Drs have surmised that Greg's lack of activity was due to feeling distressed as he was probably receiving signals that birth was imminent, so they feel he wasn't moving as a way to conserve energy and gain more weight. So the fact that she is still active would seem to suggest that we have abit more time than we had with Greg. She did some funky things in there; she picked her nose (gross!), and she hid behind my bladder and just stuck up 2 little fingers like a 'V.' I have NO idea what she thought she was doing in there, lol. I am trying to get my pics on the computer now and will post them when they finally come up; they're not the greatest though.


----------



## cho

sherri im really glad you have better news, it sounds promising.
Im so excited to e seeing bubs again today!!!! xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Im so pleased to read more positive news for your Sherri....You deserve it :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> Im so excited to e seeing bubs again today!!!! xxx


:happydance:Im soooooo excited for you :happydance:

Cant wait to hear all about it....:flower: (Oh & what team your on! :winkwink:)


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm glad things are looking up a bit Sherri

C.holdway - I hope bubs is cooperative n you can find out ur team, good luck with ur scan :flower:


----------



## WILSMUM

glad the news is a little better than you initially thought sherri - keeping everything crossed for you :hug:

Good luck today charlotte can't wait to find out what yr having!


----------



## Nessicle

Sherri glad to see you've had a bit of better news hun keeping everything crossed she stays put as long as possible!

Charlotte good luck with your scan hun! 

I was travelling home on the bus last night and had some pain on my right side it got really uncomfortable and I felt my bump and it was rock hard where the pain was and softer the other side lol so think she was laying on or kicking something which was causing the pain. I had to press where it was hard and wiggle my hand and she moved! he he felt her move and it went softer again on that side was a very strange feeling but as soon as she moved the pain subsided! Little monkey!! 

I'm just about to post an updated bump piccie!


----------



## WILSMUM

My little monkey always lays and pushes against the waistband of my trousers and I'm sure it thinks my bladder is a comfy pillow!!

DH was sticking his finger in my stomach last night and could feel bubs hitting/kicking where his finger was!!!


----------



## Nessicle

aww how cute Anouska!! I can't wait for OH to be able to feel her! I haven't felt her give me many kicks over the last day or so a few flutters when she's turned but think she's been laying with her her back outwards and kicking me inwards. Had a few kicks to the cervix which feel strange!


----------



## Pixxie

Sherri glad to see your outlook is a bit better now. Im sure were all fingers crossed for your little girl to stay put as long as possible :hugs: I hope everything is ok, she's made it this far lets hope she manages a few more weeks! 

Ive been reading baby books, Its starting to hit home that I'm actually going to bring a baby home :shock: I'm starting stripping the old wall paper in the nursery this week too! :dance: and we are gonna ask my MIL to make us some jungle curtains and cot bed bedding since shes a genius with a sewing machine, she made her friend a stunning wedding dress and all the bridesmaids dresses! My dad is taking me to babies R us as well next week to try out the pram I want (he's buying it for me). xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

when I had my 20 wk scan bubs was acually sat on my bladder which I think is its preferred position! All the movement i feel is def quite low but have had a few punches/kicks a bit higher near to my belly button the last few days! Its def got more active recently, well I can feel it moving more now anyway!!!!


----------



## Pixxie

WILSMUM said:


> My little monkey always lays and pushes against the waistband of my trousers and I'm sure it thinks my bladder is a comfy pillow!!
> 
> DH was sticking his finger in my stomach last night and could feel bubs hitting/kicking where his finger was!!!

I get kicks at my waistband too :haha: I dont think they appreciate being squashed! xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

yeah it is def starting to seem a bit more real and sink in a bit now we have the pushchair up and in the garage ready and waiting and even have the steriliser out and bottles in the cupboard! but thats only cause we took it out for a look and then couldn't get it back in the box!!! Lol!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Pixxie said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> My little monkey always lays and pushes against the waistband of my trousers and I'm sure it thinks my bladder is a comfy pillow!!
> 
> DH was sticking his finger in my stomach last night and could feel bubs hitting/kicking where his finger was!!!
> 
> I get kicks at my waistband too :haha: I dont think they appreciate being squashed! xxxClick to expand...

No! I def feel more movement when I'm slouched at the computer!! Lol!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Did you not find out what you are having WILSMUM? I always knew i was on team blue!
Also found out why i go to the toilet so often, babys head is right down on my bladder :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

lol anouska I'm the same when I'm slouched over at work I feel her moving more - perhaps she's a bit squashed :haha: 

I can't wear any maternity stuff that sits under the bump it has to be over the bump for me so I don't have a waistband digging in as I find it quite painful! 

Pixxie wish I knew someone who could sew lol! Mum has started knitting some little pink booties with some lovely soft thick pink wool! My nan is knitting some pram blankets in pink too :happydance: x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning ladies

I'm still not feeling movement. I know she's alright though as we listen to hb every day.

Glad the news is better for your little girl Sherri.

Good luck with the scan today charlotte - very exciting!!

gotta switch this off and actually do some work today. My house is a mess - I'm sure DH wonders what I must do all day!!


----------



## ducky1502

For those of you who remember we were struggling to find a house, plus then our landlord decided to kick us out to make more money from new tenants..... we MIGHT have a house! It's such a gorgeous house :) nearly perfect (which is hard to find from a rented property)! And it should be ideal for at least the next 12 months. Not in the perfect location I must admit but it's half way between my family and OH's family. 

Sorry I haven't been doing posting much, been trying to read but sometimes it's just too much to read lol. Yesterday my OH swapped his beloved sports car for a 5 door diesel brand new clio, he will be saving between £300-£400 a month!!!! A saving that we couldn't afford to ignore with a baby on the way. THEN we randomly go and look at a house and ta da the landlord says he'd love for us to live there and now we might potentially have keys to a new house next saturday! Went to bed feeling rather overwhelmed last night... I struggle with change lol! When I moved out of my parents house into my own house I cried for about a week because it was such a big change lol.

Hope everyone is OK today :)


----------



## Pixxie

Im knitting some stuff :) ive made booties and Im working on a jumper too. Have you had a go of making your own? I found it really easy xxx


----------



## Nessicle

I can knit Pixxie but I don't have the patience :haha:

Ducky that's awesome news so happy for you!! Sounds like everything is falling in to place for you :hugs: xx


----------



## Pixxie

Im a bit on an off, sometimes I just cant be bothered :haha: 

Fab news for Ducky! :dance: xxx


----------



## lozzy21

I cant knit to save my life, iv been shown millions of times but cant get the hang of it.


----------



## Pixxie

Does anyone know what the household income limit is for income based JSA? The job center have decided they arnt going to give me contribution based now, even though they said they would ](*,)


----------



## lozzy21

Im not sure Pixxie, dose it not tell you on the net?


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> Did you not find out what you are having WILSMUM? I always knew i was on team blue!
> Also found out why i go to the toilet so often, babys head is right down on my bladder :rofl:

No unfortunately not - we wante dto but the little monkey was adament that it wasn't gonna give us the money shot! Knees well and truely wedged together and even after 15 mins of proding and poking from the sonographer still wouldn't move!!! Ah well guess it will be nice to have a surprise after all - I'm convinced its a boy and DH says girl!! We already have 4 children between us and none of them were a surprise so it'll be nice and make this our first and onl child together special!!!

I think my little moneky uses my bladder as a cushion or beanbag - it was sat on it at my scan and I think its pretty much comfy and is there most of the time!!!


----------



## Pixxie

No, it doesnt matter, I cant get it because OH works :dohh: x


----------



## WILSMUM

- Butterfly - said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> I'm still not feeling movement. I know she's alright though as we listen to hb every day.
> 
> Glad the news is better for your little girl Sherri.
> 
> Good luck with the scan today charlotte - very exciting!!
> 
> gotta switch this off and actually do some work today. My house is a mess - I'm sure DH wonders what I must do all day!!

Thats what I've just spent the morning doing - cleaning! Not done any for ages and was feeling guilty esp as DH keeps telling me to ask him for help with the housework if I need it as he doesn't want me over doing it and is concerned cause I'm very tired in the evenings and keep falling asleep on the sofa come half 9! He thinks I'm doing to much when in fact I've not really been doing anything!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

My mum is knitting cardigans and things for us - I said I wanted to learn to knit but haven't found anyyone to show me! And tbh I probably wouldn;t have the patience for it anyway!!!


----------



## peaches31

ok ladies. please tell me why we cant sleep on our backs? i heard that its not good so i fall asleep on my side but i always wake up on my back:dohh: is this really bad? what can i do?:wacko:


----------



## Kerrieann

I think its because the baby can push on a certain nerve which slows the oxygen supply to the baby, i think but not sure but i think thats when the babys abit bigger and weighs more, but best just to aviod it when possible i think :shrug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I wanted to know the answer to this too but keep reading conflicting information. I have read that it is because the weight of your bump (after 16 weeks) presses on a nerve on you back and slows the oxgen to you (not baby) making you feel dizzy. :shrug:

Sorry - will look forward to someone knowing the definite answer!! :happydance:


----------



## Pixxie

Butterfly is right, it can make you feel dizzy that is all! If your still doing it with no problems then carry on. My MW said I only need to stop if its making me feel ill :flower: xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pixxie said:


> Butterfly is right, it can make you feel dizzy that is all! If your still doing it with no problems then carry on. My MW said I only need to stop if its making me feel ill :flower: xxx

Oh that's fab news cos sometimes on my back is the only comfortable position - it doesn't make me feel ill :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

Ah ok to us not baby, so its not really a big deal then is it? Just wierd they make a big deal out of not doing it! Its the same as on ur front really, you just stop when its no longer comfortable.


----------



## Pixxie

Kerrieann said:


> Ah ok to us not baby, so its not really a big deal then is it? Just wierd they make a big deal out of not doing it! Its the same as on ur front really, you just stop when its no longer comfortable.

I think its just different midwives giving different advice, mine is really laid back which Im glad about :) xxx


----------



## cho

Its a boy he was soooo cute evertything is perfect, i am over the moon!!!!! I will put some pics up in a sec he is scratching his nose lol x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Congratulations on your blue bump :happydance:


----------



## cho

He is scratching his lil nose xx


----------



## Kerrieann

:wohoo: :wohoo: Another blue bump!

Boys= 11
Girls= 13

We are catching up :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

Congrats on :blue: :D xxx


----------



## Nessicle

reason we're not supposed to sleep on our backs is because the pressure of the uterus presses on tha major artery that runs parralel to our spine - this can cause faintness and dizziness to us not the baby but if laid on our backs for a long period of time yes it can reduce blood flow to the baby (because of the pressure of the uterus on the artery). 

I get really achy hips if I lay on my sides too long so I end up having to prop myself up with loads of pillows and sleep sitting up :haha: 

Congratulations on team :blue: Charlotte! :happydance: so chuffed for you hun!!xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've just ordered the iCandy this morning :happydance: sorta feels real now!


----------



## Nessicle

I've given the info on my Graco pram to the in-laws for them to order but goodness knows when they will - I keep pestering OH to ask when they're gonna order it I want it now!!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Yay charlotte, congrats on the :blue: bump :) we're catching up!!!! Super cute pics too.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Have actually done something today!! Have cleaned the kitchen and bedrooms and vaccumed the whole house.

Also had a phone from 'Precious Little Ones' to tell me our Pushchair and carrycot are being dispatched today and should be with us on Monday - so excited. It is the Babystyle Oyster!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo congrats to all the gender news from the last 2 days haven't had access to the net!


----------



## WILSMUM

Yay well doen butterfly! i just don't have the energy to do the whole house in one anymore! So I've done the lounge, dining room, kitchen and downstairs hall today and will do bathrooms and bedrooms tomorrow! Well prob not the monsters bedroom cause u can't see the floor in there and I'm refusing to tidy his toys up after him anymore!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> No, it doesnt matter, I cant get it because OH works :dohh: x

Think you should be claiming 'working family tax credits'....:winkwink:


----------



## mummyclo

KellyC75 said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> No, it doesnt matter, I cant get it because OH works :dohh: x
> 
> Think you should be claiming 'working family tax credits'....:winkwink:Click to expand...

^^ right!


----------



## KellyC75

peaches31 said:


> ok ladies. please tell me why we cant sleep on our backs? i heard that its not good so i fall asleep on my side but i always wake up on my back:dohh: is this really bad? what can i do?:wacko:

*
What position is safest to sleep in while pregnant?*
Sleeping on your back while pregnant can create pressure on a major vein called the inferior vena cava. This vein returns blood from the lower body to your heart. This may lead to lightheadedness and/or numbness. In addition this may cause pressure on your back and intestines, leading to discomfort.

Sleeping on your stomach is not recommended because it can cause pressure on the fetus.

Most physicians recommend that a woman sleep on her left side while pregnant. this allows for the maximum blood flow to the baby, and it will also improve kidney function for the mother. The improved kidney flow will help to reduce swelling. Because your liver is on the right side of your body, sleeping on your left will keep the pressure off your liver.

Early in pregnancy, you should attempt to get into the habit of side sleeping. Typically the most comfortable position is with your knees bent. You may wish to place a pillow between your knees to sleep more comfortably.

The best sleeping position for a pregnant woman is on her side, especially the left side, because it allows for maximum blood flow to the fetus and improves kidney function in the mother. Improved kidney flow helps to reduce any swelling. Placing a pillow between the knees can help a pregnant woman sleep more comfortably on her side. Also, using a bunched-up pillow or rolled-up blanket at the small of your back may help to relieve some pressure.

It is not uncommon to roll onto your back during the night. Shifting positions is a perfectly natural part of sleep. If you do shift it is possible that the baby's weight may press on the inferior vena cava, causing discomfort and waking you up.


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> Its a boy he was soooo cute evertything is perfect, i am over the moon!!!!! I will put some pics up in a sec he is scratching his nose lol x

Yey! Fantastic news :happydance: a lovely little Brother for Brad....:baby::hugs:


----------



## louise1302

awww charlotte a little boy :)


----------



## Nessicle

Is it normal that my bump keeps getting really tight? It can be quite painful!


----------



## peaches31

congrats on the boy! i cant wait to find out! im counting the days! only 5 more!:haha:


----------



## peaches31

Nessicle said:


> Is it normal that my bump keeps getting really tight? It can be quite painful!

i hope it is! i have been having the same thing! especially when getting up after bending over! i take care of elderly people. and i just about fall over when getting up from putting there socks on! lol


----------



## Nessicle

I get that too! After being sat down for a while or bending down then stand up it's really tight and can be quite painful I can't even straighten out sometimes!x


----------



## xxlozza1987xx

Hey, just joined, im due 2nd December.

Laura
xxx


----------



## Mizze

Hi girls - just catching up - apologies if I miss anyone out!

Sherri - glad to see you have had better news - fingers crossed for you and your little girl. 

Charlotte - a boy! Lovely, and I love the pics

Ducky - great that you will have a house - Ive been car hunting myself today - I test drove 3 and liked them all! Ooops. I am giving up my Clio (but mine is only a 3 door and nearly 10 years old now so its about time) im looking at a Megane, a Peugeot 308 and a Mazda 3. 

Kelly thanks for the info on sleeping - my problem is l like to sleep on my tummy - but I will have to try and stop that now wont I :dohh:

Laura - welcome and congrats on being pregnant.:)

Wooohoo - 17 weeks today! :happydance:
:cloud9:
Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

I'm a total hormonal, stroppy mare tonight! Everything is stressing me out. I'm tired and everyone is saying the wrong thing lol. Just generally feeling very sorry for myself :( damn hormones!


----------



## spencerbear

I should be at a leaving do with work tonight, I did make it as far as bath and hairwash but now fell so tired i havent gone. Plus i need my strength for the next sale first thing lmao


----------



## - Butterfly -

So tired tonight also!!

thankfully my friend works for Next I have received most of the sale stuff I ordered on Wednesday. Got some beautiful stuff. You're gonna love it when you go to the shop tomorrow.

congrats Mizze on being 17 weeks today.


----------



## lozzy21

Hi girls, how is every one?


----------



## KellyC75

xxlozza1987xx said:


> Hey, just joined, im due 2nd December.
> 
> Laura
> xxx

Welcome....:flower:

Lovely to have a new 'face'.....:winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Hi girls, how is every one?


Im good thanks...:flower:

Just had a lovely indian take-away...:winkwink:

How are you?


----------



## KellyC75

Enjoy the next sale everyone...:happydance:

I shall be looking online, I realise it may not be as good as in-store, but im not getting up that early for anything! :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Not to bad thanks, been in from work an hour and had a microwave sausage and mash for tea which was lovely but its given me heartburn. Roll on sunday when i have a day off.


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Not to bad thanks, been in from work an hour and had a microwave sausage and mash for tea which was lovely but its given me heartburn. Roll on sunday when i have a day off.

Oh yes, enjoy your day off on Sunday...:flower:


----------



## Sherri81

Okay, here are the photos I got yesterday. They weren't the best to begin with. 

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/devon1.jpg

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/devon4.jpg

And I'll post a collage of my 2 bump pics in the bump pics thread. I think I look exactly the same in both pics.... :(


----------



## lozzy21

Cant sleep tonight :(


----------



## spencerbear

Went to next sale and got some great bargains.....mind im broke now, good job i get paid next week.


Feeling really sicky this morning and didnt wake up much earlier than usual :dohh: Lets hope it wears off soon as my eldest is cooking a roast later.

Enjoy your weekends x


----------



## Kerrieann

The next sale was well good!!!!!!!! Bubba is sorted untill 9 months old and jake is sorted for a whole year! :wohoo: And ive saved over £200 by going, was well worth getting up at 4am and wasnt manic like i thought it would be! 

Welcome laura :hi:

Sherri, lovely pics hun :flower:


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh yeah and i saw my baby move move from outside last night! He kicked and my stomach moved out iykwim?! Was lovely, it happened 3 times and dh missed all 3 the egit lol


----------



## KellyC75

Glad you Girls had fun at the Next sale :happydance: & got some great bargains

Lozzy, as you couldnt sleep, you shoulda gone to the next sale! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

morning!! 

Sherri lovely pics of your girl!!! she looks perfect :flower:

Kerrie you're mental lol can't believe you got up at that time :haha: my sister works at Next and she's taking me to the discount warehouse when I get paid :happydance: 

I've felt a mixture of flutters and stronger kicks, keep popping OH's hand on my tummy when I feel her kick but he can't feel much atm so reckon I'm just feeling it harder for now and he'll have to wait til she's a bit stronger! 

Hardly slept a wink last night don't knowwhy. 

On the plus side, I don't have to have a driving lesson any more :happydance: it's just sunk in cos I usually have a lesson at 9am lol! The crap thing is that the tyres are pretty worn and we can't afford to get them all done for another couple of weeks so I daren't really drive anywhere in case I get pulled by the police - 3 points on my licence and a fine if I get caught :( wanted to drive to the cinema tonight off to see Eclipse!x


----------



## Tierney

I can't wait to feel kicks or even flutters when did everyone start to feel them?
Nessicle I went to see eclipse last week its the best one so far i think x


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh cool I'm looking forward to it!! 

I started feeling flutters around 15+5 but really occasionally and got more consistent in the last week or so x


----------



## lozzy21

I made myself go back to bed at 4, iv got work today. Plus im skint lol


----------



## sammiwry

Ness how about getting the two worest tyres done now and a couple of weeks the other 2 or is that still not possible?


----------



## cho

kerri our one didint have masses of clothes for baby boys, but got about 9 sets, so better than nothing, but there was loads for brad.
How funny i saw my belly roll yestreday in the bath, i had drank coke and cos of ibs i get real bad bubbles in my belly i could hear the popping real bad and the baby went nuts and started doing a load of rolls lol, i could see my side moving with it.
im so tired now, going to take it easy now and i think mcdonalds is calling my name for dinner! x


----------



## till bob

yayyyy congrats charlotte i thought it was a boy bless him the pics r lovely hun and ur makin me want a mcdonalds now 2 lol well i still havent hd my 20 week scan through yet wat a joke as im 18 weeks really peed off bout it glad uve got sum good stuff from the next sale ladies i just cudnt be arsed iv been buyin loads in the last few weeks anyway xxx


----------



## till bob

hi all hope ur ok had anyone done this ring and hair test thing to tell gender and do u think its right im startin to panic as we had a gender scan last week and were told girl then i saw a supposed physic the other day and she said boy im really startin to doubt the scan now am i just bein silly x


----------



## Pixxie

Till bob, phone your hospital and make sure they have an appointment for you! Ive had my date since my 12 week scan,you might have slipped though the net ;) As for the ring test, its all cosdswallop :haha: old wives tale! Did your sonographer say they were certain baby is a girl? Id take their opinion over a 'supposed psychics' xxx


----------



## ducky1502

I had a mcdonalds for lunch, was so gd!!

I'm very proud of myself as I avoided the Next sale!! Can't afford to be spending money there when I'm moving :( hopefully get the keys on the 24th and then we'll be moving in gradually over a 2wk period.


----------



## till bob

yeh she said so and cause we paid private she was really makin sure i rang the hospital last week and was told its not unusual not to hear anythin this late they r just really busy thats the main reason we went private at the wkend she said im on the next pile to sort out but which means my scan may not be till end of aug wen ill be nearly 24 weeks wat a joke x


----------



## KellyC75

till bob said:


> hi all hope ur ok had anyone done this ring and hair test thing to tell gender and do u think its right im startin to panic as we had a gender scan last week and were told girl then i saw a supposed physic the other day and she said boy im really startin to doubt the scan now am i just bein silly x

Your not alone in worrying about this, I keep worrying 'what if they made a mistake'! The babybond sonographer said 90% girl to us & so the 10% makes me nervous!

I have my 20wk scan a week on monday....I think if it was any longer away, I may have to have another private one! :dohh:


----------



## ducky1502

My 20wk scan is a week on monday too Kelly :)


----------



## lozzy21

Mines not till 4th august. I want it sooner!


----------



## xkirstyx

argh i panic aswell about the sex i got told 90% girl aswell but im not gonna find out for sure untill baby is here coz my hospital wont tell the sex :( eeeek my 20week scan is on fri :D

how is everyone 2night? xxxx


----------



## lozzy21

Tired but wide awake
Im buzzing because iv got a day of tomorow


----------



## ducky1502

Hope you have a lovely day off tomorrow lozzy :)


----------



## lozzy21

I plan on doing naff all lol

Apart from some washing that is


----------



## xkirstyx

aw hope u have a nice day of rest 2moz hunny x


----------



## lozzy21

Ta, dident get much sleep lastnight, think i was stressing to much about things


----------



## Pixxie

Morning all! :wave: Ive woke up this morning to find my OH and his friend still up from last night, playing golf on the PS3 and drinking cans :dohh: so much for stripping the rest of the nursery wallpaper today, he's still getting dragged around Morrisons though, I dont care how rough he feels! 

Hes also decided he doesn't think he wants to find out the sex of the baby, after telling people for the past week 'We find out if its a boy or a girl in 2 weeks!' :| Ive told him its tough, too late to change his mind, Im finding out if he likes it or not :haha: 

Im getting my first baby stuff next weekend! Hand me downs from a friend but baby stuff none the less :D Only 23 weeks to go until bubs is here! How scary is that thought!? :shock: xxxx


----------



## mummyclo

I know, i was thinking how quickly these past 20 weeks have gone! Bubz will be here in 20 weeks :shocked:


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> My 20wk scan is a week on monday too Kelly :)


WooHoo! Its soooooo exciting isnt it, I REALLY cant wait to find out that everything is Ok with LO :baby:

And (hopefully) put our minds at ease that she REALLY is a Girl! :cloud9:



xkirstyx said:


> argh i panic aswell about the sex i got told 90% girl aswell but im not gonna find out for sure untill baby is here coz my hospital wont tell the sex :( eeeek my 20week scan is on fri :D
> 
> how is everyone 2night? xxxx

Oh my gosh, if my hospital cant tell me at my 20wk scan, im gonna book another private scan! :haha:

Im sure that when they give odds that high, they are correct though...:thumbup:

I think its more common to say your having a Boy & then it turns out to be a Girl! :dohh:


----------



## Pixxie

Only 10 days until my scan! :happydance: I cant wait, Ill be really miffed if bubs wont show their bits :haha: xxx


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls,

I haven't posted in ages but have been reading. 
Congrats to all the pink and blue team news.

I have my 20 week scan on weds (21 weeks) and am so excited.
The plan so far is that we will get them to write down gender on a piece of paper and hubby will look at it that night and i'll stay on team yellow!!

So what you think?? Receipe for divorce or what:wacko:


----------



## lozzy21

Morning girls, iv just woken up, feel so lazy but i dont care lol

Whats every ones plans for today?


----------



## Pixxie

Im off to my nans for sunday diner mmmmm :) xx


----------



## sammiwry

hopefully2 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I haven't posted in ages but have been reading.
> Congrats to all the pink and blue team news.
> 
> I have my 20 week scan on weds (21 weeks) and am so excited.
> The plan so far is that we will get them to write down gender on a piece of paper and hubby will look at it that night and i'll stay on team yellow!!
> 
> So what you think?? Receipe for divorce or what:wacko:

Only problem I can see is he may start refering to lo as he or she all the time so you'll work out


----------



## Kerrieann

Hopefully id say the was a recipe for disaster lol!! At first hubby didnt want to know and was going to leave the room while i found out but i managed to talk him round in the end as said i would be shopping for pink and blue and so would everyone else so he was bound to find out! Ur best off not finding out at all, not even ur hubby as i doubt it will stay secret for long!! LOL x


----------



## Kerrieann

Im doing nothing today, hubby has gone off to do some private work for extra money so im really bored, i dont mind too much because he should make around £300 today!! Which we can pay straight off the pushchair! :wohoo:


----------



## lozzy21

I think were going to find out the sex but not tell anyone. If that daft bugger dosent let it slip!


----------



## hopefully2

Ha ha we would have to be awkward!!
Its really me who can't make up their mind so if i find out from him i won't be cross although i have a feeling i am going to cave the day of the scan with the excitement!!

Oh roast dinner at my nans sounds lovely...... 200 miles might be a bit far for me for a roast spud though!

Hubby on way back from stag today so not much planned.


----------



## Kerrieann

My hubby was meant to be going on a stag do this weekend too but didnt go in the end and has worked all weekend instead bless him! Dont think he really knows the stag to be honest tho lol x


----------



## lozzy21

Iv managed to drag my arse out of bed and am now round my mams. Think shes doing a chicken dinner for tea :D


----------



## mummyclo

Yummy i want roast now!! Too lazy to make it today :cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

mmmm i want roast too so think we are going to go to a carvery somewhere! yum!


----------



## mummyclo

OMG!! I forgot we have the best £4.50 carvery near us!! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Enjoy your roast dinners everyone....:winkwink:

Im having Subway, left over from yesterday....:thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> OMG!! I forgot we have the best £4.50 carvery near us!! :happydance:


How could you forget! :haha: Lucky you!


----------



## mummyclo

I forget EVERYTHING!!! But yey :happydance: i love carvery!!


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> I forget EVERYTHING!!! But yey :happydance: i love carvery!!


Enjoy....:winkwink:


----------



## mummyclo

Enjoy your subway kelly!! :)


----------



## lozzy21

Kelly when eating your subway, if you have a 6" thats about the size our babys are now!


----------



## Kerrieann

mmmm subway melt is my fave!


----------



## lozzy21

Na spicy italian for me with loads of pickles, nomnomnomnomnom


----------



## KellyC75

Had another change of signature....I love things like that! :haha:

Do you like? :shrug:


----------



## cho

lozzy baby is actually bigger than the signature as they measure crown to rump, baby is about 10" at 19 weeks as they stretch out so they measure from crown to feet :)


----------



## lozzy21

Mmmmm i can smell the chicken but dinner wont be ready for another 2 hours


----------



## sammiwry

I have no plans for dinner yet I think it's too hot for hot food.


----------



## lozzy21

iv just had a lush chicken dinner


----------



## sammiwry

Forgot to say we get our puppy on Friday! Weren't going to get one until after OH came back from working away but saw an ad with a puppy we both fell in love with so Twix is coming home next Friday!


----------



## lozzy21

Im having a girl according to my 3 year old brother


----------



## - Butterfly -

Just popping in to say hi :wave:

Hope you've all had a good weekend.:flower:


----------



## ctmom

Add me to the list - I'm due Dec. 20th. I'm going for an ultrasound on tuesday and will hopefully find out if it's an Abigail or Colin...


----------



## till bob

hey girls how r u all just checkin in why does the weekend go sooooooooo quick hope uve all had a good weekend good luck to those who have got scans in the next few days xxx


----------



## Mizze

Hello All, hope you all enjoyed your dinners - food seems to be the theme for the day! I went to a BBQ - in typical British weather it was raining and a howling gale but we still all sat there in plastic gazebo's eating and shivering....:)

Welcome ctmom! :wave: Congratulations. Good Luck with your scan. My next one is not until 11th August

Mizze


----------



## spencerbear

Mines 11th august to mizze, feels like ages away x


----------



## RaeVelez

I am 22 and am 16w today and due January 2nd so maybe I will be having a New Year's baby! :)!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Oooo welcome to all the new mummies to be!!


----------



## till bob

sammi iv just looked through about 100 pages to find ur scan pics of maddan just so i cud show hubby the diff between ours bein a girl and urs bein a boy now we r certain ours is a girl cause theres def not anythin there like his lol xx


----------



## sammiwry

Haha bless you till bob!! You can quite clearly see his "dinkle" as they are called by me an OH cant you lol.


----------



## till bob

oh god yeh theres no mistakin hes a boy hun i keep thinkin wat if ours isnt a girl and iv brought girls stuff so wen ever im questioning it im just gona check ur pics out lol i was like this with tilly never quite belived she was a girl till she came out x


----------



## sammiwry

bless!! after that pic i'm pretty sure i have no worries of being surprised!!


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> Forgot to say we get our puppy on Friday! Weren't going to get one until after OH came back from working away but saw an ad with a puppy we both fell in love with so Twix is coming home next Friday!

How exciting....:happydance:.....Will you be posting a picture of your new arrival, we all want to coo over Twix! :winkwink:


Welcome to our two new Mummies...:flower:


----------



## sammiwry

I will be!! I have one on my phone of her but it doesn't show her off! She looks like a Jack and not the boxer she is lol


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> I will be!! I have one on my phone of her but it doesn't show her off! She looks like a Jack and not the boxer she is lol


:happydance::happydance: A Boxer!.....:happydance::happydance:

Boxers are great....We have an 11 year old red boxer, he is the bestest doggie in the whole world :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Twix is white with a tan eye patch :D


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> Twix is white with a tan eye patch :D

Cute, cant wait to see the pic....:winkwink:


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Twix is white with a tan eye patch :D
> 
> Cute, cant wait to see the pic....:winkwink:Click to expand...


Can't wait to show her off!! Has evened the house up, me and Twix, Warren and Madden lol


----------



## ducky1502

What a day!!!

Was up at half 7 to go to a car boot sale, got baby some AMAZING bargains! Then we went to sign all the contracts etc for our NEW HOUSE :D :D get the keys next saturday. Trying to arrange it so that we can move in 1 day, if not will have to be over a week or two. I now have an ENTIRE house to pack in less than a week, a million things to sort out too! And we also managed to fit in a mega long dog walk, a visit to mine and OH's families today too.

I am so unbelievably tired right now :( definately won't have time to rest much this week. Will be worth it though.

One week tomorrow until 20wk scan :happydance:

Hope everyone has had a good weekend.


----------



## KellyC75

So, the school holidays are almost upon us, 'eeek'! 

Anyone (with kiddies) got any plans?...:shrug:


----------



## sazhuddy13

Morning all, i have got loads to do but cannot find the energy. i am getting excited as i have got my 20 week scan next week and cannot wait to find out what we are having.x


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls!! 

Hope I haven't missed too much? Any scans coming up? Got my 21 week scan in 2 weeks and I get to see my girl again! I'm worried they'll turn around and say "it's a boy" when we go in after our private scan :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

Can anyone help with this? https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/373629-nutrition-shake.html

I have major cravings and need to know if this is ok or not! :wacko: xx


----------



## WILSMUM

morning ladies!!!

Twix is such a cute name! Can't wait to see some pics!!

Well the school holibobs for my little man started last week! Thankfully his Dad popped up and had him for the wkend so I feel a bit refreshed and ready to look after him! Haven't got much planned for this week - weathers looking a bit grim which isnt great! But so far today I've had him tidying his toys away, polishing and hoovering his bedroom! He's done a great job bless him! Its not raining yet so think we might pop to the park on the way to co-op! Tomorrow we're off to see the mw, think he's quite excited about hearing babies hb!! And Saturday DH goes to pick up his daughters and then they're here for a week! Next weeks gonna be knackering!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

sazhuddy13 said:


> Morning all, i have got loads to do but cannot find the energy. i am getting excited as i have got my 20 week scan next week and cannot wait to find out what we are having.x

Ohhhh, exciting! :happydance: What day is yours :shrug: Myself & Ducky have ours on Monday :happydance: I really cant wait!



Nessicle said:


> morning girls!!
> 
> Hope I haven't missed too much? Any scans coming up? Got my 21 week scan in 2 weeks and I get to see my girl again! I'm worried they'll turn around and say "it's a boy" when we go in after our private scan :haha:

I have my scan a week today (see above post!) & I too am worried they are gonna say 'she is actually a he'! Im saying a prayer that the 16 wk scan was correct though! :cloud9:



WILSMUM said:


> morning ladies!!!
> 
> Twix is such a cute name! Can't wait to see some pics!!
> 
> Well the school holibobs for my little man started last week! Thankfully his Dad popped up and had him for the wkend so I feel a bit refreshed and ready to look after him! Haven't got much planned for this week - weathers looking a bit grim which isnt great! But so far today I've had him tidying his toys away, polishing and hoovering his bedroom! He's done a great job bless him! Its not raining yet so think we might pop to the park on the way to co-op! Tomorrow we're off to see the mw, think he's quite excited about hearing babies hb!! And Saturday DH goes to pick up his daughters and then they're here for a week! Next weeks gonna be knackering!!!!

What a good boy you have there, very well trained...:winkwink: How old is he?

Hopefully next week, they will all play happily together & give you a bit of peace & quiet....:thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

lol Kelly I'm sure we have nothing to worry about - if not we'll be getting our money back :haha: xx


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> lol Kelly I'm sure we have nothing to worry about - if not we'll be getting our money back :haha: xx


Yes & taking alot of pink stuff back to the shops! :dohh:


----------



## till bob

hi girlies heres my 18 week bump pic wat do u think x
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## till bob

sorry gona try rotate it x
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## WILSMUM

Thanks Kelly - he loves helping and cleaning - he's 5 so am making the most of his enthusiasm now while it lasts!!!! Apparently he got some paper towles the other week at school and was cleaning all the tables and walls!!!! He does get it from me I'm afraid, I can be a bit of a Monica!!!!
Yeah fingers crossed but the girls are 12 and 9 and their lifestyle at home is completely different to ours so it comes as a bit of a culture shock when they come here and are expected to eat healthily and go for walks! We tend to have a couple of days of fights esp at meal times before they settle down!

Thats a lovely impressive 18 wk bump till bob!

Heres mine from today at 21+1! I think it looks like I've just eaten too many pies rather than being a pregger bump!!
 



Attached Files:







21+1.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4


----------



## till bob

ah no u dont it looks lovely its cause ur so petite naturally phoebe has def had a growth spert this week for me tho feel quite pregnant now xx


----------



## louise1302

hi girls hope ive not missed much, sorry ive not been around much ive been feeling a bit riugh again the past few days

am getting a bot worried i cant feel bubs moving yet its baby number 5 so i thought id feel it earlier, i cant remember when i felt archie. i listened to the hb yesterday and it was 164bpm funny its always in the same place too lol tell me im not the only one late in feeling it

any scans this week? 28 days til mine and counting :lol:


----------



## sazhuddy13

KellyC75 said:


> sazhuddy13 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all, i have got loads to do but cannot find the energy. i am getting excited as i have got my 20 week scan next week and cannot wait to find out what we are having.x
> 
> Ohhhh, exciting! :happydance: What day is yours :shrug: Myself & Ducky have ours on Monday :happydance: I really cant wait!
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> morning girls!!
> 
> Hope I haven't missed too much? Any scans coming up? Got my 21 week scan in 2 weeks and I get to see my girl again! I'm worried they'll turn around and say "it's a boy" when we go in after our private scan :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I have my scan a week today (see above post!) & I too am worried they are gonna say 'she is actually a he'! Im saying a prayer that the 16 wk scan was correct though! :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies!!!
> 
> Twix is such a cute name! Can't wait to see some pics!!
> 
> Well the school holibobs for my little man started last week! Thankfully his Dad popped up and had him for the wkend so I feel a bit refreshed and ready to look after him! Haven't got much planned for this week - weathers looking a bit grim which isnt great! But so far today I've had him tidying his toys away, polishing and hoovering his bedroom! He's done a great job bless him! Its not raining yet so think we might pop to the park on the way to co-op! Tomorrow we're off to see the mw, think he's quite excited about hearing babies hb!! And Saturday DH goes to pick up his daughters and then they're here for a week! Next weeks gonna be knackering!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> What a good boy you have there, very well trained...:winkwink: How old is he?
> 
> Hopefully next week, they will all play happily together & give you a bit of peace & quiet....:thumbup:Click to expand...

mine is next tuesday and i am getting really excited so i hope this week goes quick.x


----------



## WILSMUM

till bob said:


> ah no u dont it looks lovely its cause ur so petite naturally phoebe has def had a growth spert this week for me tho feel quite pregnant now xx

Aww hun u've made my day - don't think anyones described me as petite before! Being 5ft 9, almost 12 st and a size 12 I don't feel very petite!


----------



## KellyC75

till bob said:


> sorry gona try rotate it x

:haha: You rotate it after im tipping my head having a look at your 1st post!!!! :haha:

:flower:I think its a lovely bump....:winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

WILSMUM said:


> Heres mine from today at 21+1! I think it looks like I've just eaten too many pies rather than being a pregger bump!!

Another cute bump....:flower:

& you dont look like youve just eaten the pies, you look like a lovely pregant moma...:winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

gorgeous bumps girls! Anouska you've definitely popped I can see a big difference from last week!

Till bob your bump looks like my 18 week bump! 

Louise perhaps you have an anterior placenta and thats why you haven't felt bubs move yet?? Or perhaps your bubs prefers to lay with it's legs facing towards your back so you wouldnt be able to feel the slight movements at this stage. 

Dont worry because at this stage loads of women don't feel their babies move. I think in a few weeks time you'll feel it loads :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

louise1302 said:


> hi girls hope ive not missed much, sorry ive not been around much ive been feeling a bit riugh again the past few days
> 
> am getting a bot worried i cant feel bubs moving yet its baby number 5 so i thought id feel it earlier, i cant remember when i felt archie. i listened to the hb yesterday and it was 164bpm funny its always in the same place too lol tell me im not the only one late in feeling it
> 
> any scans this week? 28 days til mine and counting :lol:

So sorry to hear you are still feeling rough....I really hope you start to feel better soon :flower: 

Dont worry about not feeling your LO....Im on my 3rd & ive only recently started to feel her move (prob about 18wks ish) :cloud9:

I have my scan a week today :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

[/QUOTE]

mine is next tuesday and i am getting really excited so i hope this week goes quick.x[/QUOTE]

How exciting....:happydance: Im loving all these scans coming up!


----------



## Vilranda

Hey ladies,

I'm in the middle of transferring doctors, since I moved, so I'm not totally sure when I'll have my next u/s. I have a friend who told me just to go the hospital, complaining of cramps, but that really just seems like ill-wishing to me. I cant wait to find out though, we've been slowly buying little things, but everyone feels like we can't get to much stuff until we know what the sex is. lol.

Sometimes I think I feel Chibi move, feels like butterflies wings...or like someone dancing in water. I've felt it several times too, so I'm convinced that its Chibi.


----------



## vetmom

Haven't posted in a while but keeping up with the developments. My scan is tomorrow morning, 8:30 am so I won't have to wait all day!! I'm 6 hours behind the UK ladies though, so it'll take me a while to get it up on the forum. OH and I have decided to find out but I"m only going to tell you guys. Everyone else will have to wait.

I just found out that a coworker of mine is also preggo, so we're both super excited. She's due in March. Pregnancy chatter has definitely taken over the workplace, and my boss is a little nervous about how many people will be on maternity leave at once, since we only have about 12 staff.


----------



## Pixxie

9 days until my scan and I CANNOT CONTAIN MY EXCITEMENT! :-D 

Im really unmotivated today, why wont the pots wash themselves!? x


----------



## Nessicle

ooh exciting Vetmom!! Can't wait to find out what you're having!! 

Pixxie I know the feeling - I've hardly done anything at work except surf bandb - I'm just so tired today and got ulcers in my mouth so think I'm a bit run down :( x


----------



## KellyC75

vetmom said:


> OH and I have decided to find out but I"m only going to tell you guys. Everyone else will have to wait.

:hugs: Aww, thankyou, thats so cute, we are privilidged :hugs:

Good luck at your scan & we shall look forward to hearing all about it :happydance:


----------



## till bob

WILSMUM said:


> till bob said:
> 
> 
> ah no u dont it looks lovely its cause ur so petite naturally phoebe has def had a growth spert this week for me tho feel quite pregnant now xx
> 
> Aww hun u've made my day - don't think anyones described me as petite before! Being 5ft 9, almost 12 st and a size 12 I don't feel very petite!Click to expand...

well u dont look like ur 12 stone i think u look really slim x


----------



## Pixxie

How much have we gained girls? Im having a bad day and feeling like Ive gained more than normal at this point. Ive put on 5kg so far :( x


----------



## till bob

iv gained 4 pound but thats the 4 pound i lost a few weeks ago so really i havent gained anythin yet but i only gained 8 pound wen i was full term with tilly dont think im gon be that lucky this time round x


----------



## ducky1502

I'm at my pre pregnancy weight still but I lost a good half stone or more due to morning sickness.


----------



## WILSMUM

till bob said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> till bob said:
> 
> 
> ah no u dont it looks lovely its cause ur so petite naturally phoebe has def had a growth spert this week for me tho feel quite pregnant now xx
> 
> Aww hun u've made my day - don't think anyones described me as petite before! Being 5ft 9, almost 12 st and a size 12 I don't feel very petite!Click to expand...
> 
> well u dont look like ur 12 stone i think u look really slim xClick to expand...

Thanks hun - I'm tall so can carry the weight I guess!


----------



## WILSMUM

Pixxie said:


> How much have we gained girls? Im having a bad day and feeling like Ive gained more than normal at this point. Ive put on 5kg so far :( x

This time last week I was still at my pre preg weight but when I weighed myself a couple of days ago I'd put on a lb!


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon Ladies

Lovely bump pictures - I have to agree- WILSMUM you look super slim but that is a definate baby bump! :)

Pixxie - I dont know what happened to my housework fairy - she seems to have deserted me too. Shame - even with a week off there are suspicious piles of dust in my house - which my Mum never fails to notice or point out! 

Ive have lost 6lbs and put on 11lbs! So im up about 5lbs but nearly all of that is in the last 3 weeks so I am gaining weight fast. I had a moment about it today because im now 10st 6lbs and I havent been that in over 2 years. I know its baby but it feels a little weird

Ive definately got a bigger bump - after a week off work everyone has noticed my bump today! :happydance:

Mizze xx


----------



## louise1302

my weight varies sometimes it looks like ive gained 5lb then other days its gone again is very odd


----------



## louise1302

i dont have a bump/text buddy yet anyone due around the same time want the job? xx


----------



## ducky1502

Well girls I have officially packed my first box ready to move house!!!

1 down, a zillion to go.................. :coffee:


----------



## Kerrieann

I was gunna ask about weight too as i weighed myself today and have gained 10 lbs :blush: i cant believe it, i was doing so well not to gain anything and thought it might just come on gradually but thats 10lbs in like 5 weeks! Not good, feeling bit down about it now :cry:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Kerrieann said:


> I was gunna ask about weight too as i weighed myself today and have gained 10 lbs :blush: i cant believe it, i was doing so well not to gain anything and thought it might just come on gradually but thats 10lbs in like 5 weeks! Not good, feeling bit down about it now :cry:

I have gained 10lb...it always seems like you have a really similar bump to me too!

I am trying not to stress over it, I think I may have been a bit too skinny before and weirdly the only thing that stopped my nausea was eating...


----------



## Kerrieann

That makes me feel so much better :flower: what size/weight was you pre-preg then? i was a size 10-12 and about 11 stone!


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> Well girls I have officially packed my first box ready to move house!!!
> 
> 1 down, a zillion to go.................. :coffee:

Want to help me pack? I've not started yet and get my keys Thursday!!


----------



## ducky1502

sammiwry said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls I have officially packed my first box ready to move house!!!
> 
> 1 down, a zillion to go.................. :coffee:
> 
> Want to help me pack? I've not started yet and get my keys Thursday!!Click to expand...

I most certainly don't want to help lol. We have a couple of extra days than you, get the keys saturday. We were hoping to move from one house to the next in the one day, not totally sure how realistic that is though. Plus I think I am going to need a MILLION boxes!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Kerrieann said:


> That makes me feel so much better :flower: what size/weight was you pre-preg then? i was a size 10-12 and about 11 stone!

I weighed about 8 stone and was a size 8. I am petite - 5'1" but sort of curvy at the same time i.e. never had a flat tummy and plenty of boobs and bum! I was at the lower end of what I normally weigh though just before getting pregnant.

People say I am all bump but I can see I have gained weight in my face and on my thighs. I am just trying to not stress - I know I'm not eating all the pies, I just guess this is the way my body reacts to pregnancy!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Thats the thing eveyones body reacts differently to it, i was a size 8 when i fell preg with ds and gained nearly 4 stone by full term!! Really trying hard for that not to happen this time tho! I hoping to gain no more than 2 stone this time around! Luckily havnt noticed much gain round the face/bum thighs yet tho lol


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Kerrieann said:


> Thats the thing eveyones body reacts differently to it, i was a size 8 when i fell preg with ds and gained nearly 4 stone by full term!! Really trying hard for that not to happen this time tho! I hoping to gain no more than 2 stone this time around! Luckily havnt noticed much gain round the face/bum thighs yet tho lol

My mum gained 3 and half stone when she had me...maybe it is all in the genes!


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls I have officially packed my first box ready to move house!!!
> 
> 1 down, a zillion to go.................. :coffee:
> 
> Want to help me pack? I've not started yet and get my keys Thursday!!Click to expand...
> 
> I most certainly don't want to help lol. We have a couple of extra days than you, get the keys saturday. We were hoping to move from one house to the next in the one day, not totally sure how realistic that is though. Plus I think I am going to need a MILLION boxes!Click to expand...

:( you sure I make a nice cup of tea/coffee!! We are hoping to do the same move from my room at my parents and his room at camp in 3 days! Sounds a lot but we haven't got most of our furniture ordered yet as not sure of the size of the house!


----------



## till bob

hi girls well phoebe is movin loads tonite makes a nice change shes usually really quiet hope ur all ok tonite xxx


----------



## cho

Bubs has been moving loads tonight too.
I have still lost 10lbs still not gained any, but baby is fine and kicking and they said baby was measuring right so :)


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck with your house moves ladies....:flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Has anyone *not* decided on the LO's name yet?

If you have decided, is that 100% now, or you may change...:shrug:

Just out of interest....:winkwink:


----------



## Kerrieann

We havnt decided yet but our list of possible names keeps growing just making it harder lol!


----------



## till bob

im gona say ours is 100 percent phoebe may i love it its just hubby that needs persuading lol xx


----------



## cho

I dont know yet, i keep changing, at the mo i quite like dylan? but who knows x


----------



## Sherri81

100% sure on Devon Grace.

So I had another Drs appt this morning; forgot all about it until 20 minutes before it started, woops! He measured the fundal height. Its only 19cms still. So I haven't really grown at all in the past 2 weeks. I'm wondering if this is alright. He never said it was bad. But I should be measuring closer to 21cms by now...

And I ordered my crib and dresser today. The dresser won't be in until Sept 21 which is bloody ridiculous! It never said out of stock or back ordered on the website. So why on earth is it going to take over 2 months to get it here?? Not happy about this....


----------



## spencerbear

Dont know what my little monkey has been doing in there today but ive had a pain like a band across the top of my bump all day. Made looks after the residents very difficult today :nope:


----------



## doodle74

Hey Everyone, I dropped in here to say Hi a few weeks back and have been away but tried to have a read through to catch up on all the December babies but my you ladies can chat! So many pages! 

Congrats to all who have now joined a team! 

I'm 19 +1 today but not got my scan till the 29th. I can't wait as this is the first time I'll have asked the sex in advance...knowing my luck bambino will play silly and not let us know! 

I'm thinking of booking a private scan. Is it worth it?


----------



## vetmom

I've gained 10 pounds too! So glad to hear that other girls are gaining weight. I had only gained 2 pounds for the longest time and then the other day I stepped on the scale and WOW! another 8 pounds had crept up on me. That was a rough day.
I had to look up what a stone was - I'm 5'7" and was 9 and 1/2 stone before the pregnancy. I consider myself to be an active person, but first trimester was really sleepy for me and I feel like I'm just getting back in the game. I was also a very healthy eater and now I crave McDonalds like nothing else. Funny thing is, I had never eaten at a McDonalds before pregnancy. My mom is a health nut and it was never allowed. 
Just driving by one makes my mouth water....
I'm 100% on a boys name (James "Jimmy" Robert Georgison) but have a long list of girls possibilities. Find out tomorrow whether I will be needing to make a decision or not.


----------



## lozzy21

Hi girls, how is every one? Had a stinking headache when i finshed work but some paracetamol, hot chocolate and cookies sorted it out.


----------



## ablacketer

is that the same as acetaminophen? 

any one else having braxton hicks? I think thats what Im having. It doesnt feel like baby moving, more like contractions. and my whole uterus is hard when it happens not just where baby is. (and its so awesome to be able to tell where little Ducky is!) and its sore to press on.

also, lil ducky is up to my belly button already! whoo hoo!


----------



## billylid

KellyC75 said:


> Has anyone *not* decided on the LO's name yet?
> 
> If you have decided, is that 100% now, or you may change...:shrug:
> 
> Just out of interest....:winkwink:

We have picked Olivia Mae for our little girl. Its 100% staying Olivia but the Mae might change to Claire if DH doesnt think it suits her ;)


----------



## nikki-lou25

I thought our names were sorted, but they're not now lol

Struggling tbh! Aimee's name was set in stone as hubby always said he'd name his 1st girl after his Grandma Amy, so that was easy. I have no idea when this baby will get a name lol


----------



## Mizze

Ive put on another 1lb overnight! I now weigh 10.7lbs - thats a whole stone up from a year ago (previous miscarriages left me carrying a few 1lbs over my normal weight) Ive now put on 10lbs from my lowest morning sickness induced 1st tri weight. And my belly has seriously popped - tried to do a bump pic but my phone camera wasnt playing. I really look pregnant this morning and I should be really pleased but I feel a little weird about it tbh. :blush:

Our names were sorted but we do keep throwing up the occasional curve ball to upset things

Oh and I THINK I felt the first flutterings of baby last night! :cloud9:

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

ducky1502 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls I have officially packed my first box ready to move house!!!
> 
> 1 down, a zillion to go.................. :coffee:
> 
> Want to help me pack? I've not started yet and get my keys Thursday!!Click to expand...
> 
> I most certainly don't want to help lol. We have a couple of extra days than you, get the keys saturday. We were hoping to move from one house to the next in the one day, not totally sure how realistic that is though. Plus I think I am going to need a MILLION boxes!Click to expand...

We moved 300 miles in a day! Got the WHOLE of my 2 bedroom flat (plus the few boxes and bits of furniture DH had managed to rescue) into a mercedes sprinter!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

well i weighed myself this morning and I've put on 2lbs now but think most of that is due to being a bit constipated the last few days!!!

We've still not agreed on a name either - we're struggling as well - DH Likes Ailsa or Austen but I'm not sure! Boys names I'm really struggling with but girls I really like Amy or Megan but DH doesn't like them at all!!!

I've got MW appointment this morning, got to leave in like 15 mins and I've got a stinking headache and feel really sick - dunno how I'm gonna manage the 15 min walk there esp with a 5 yr old in tow!!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies.. Last night DH felt baby move for the first time!!! The movements have changed from little flutters and taps... I can actually feel movements! So strange 'cause it's so early :) I have picked up a total of nearly 3Kg since falling pregnant.. don't know what that is in pound..hopefully that's not too much. x.. off to the pool have a lovely day!


----------



## mummyclo

How come my MW appointment isn't till 24 weeks :(


----------



## Mizze

Oh wishing - you are due the same day as me- and I think I felt the baby last night too!

Sadly Im not off to the pool as its raining cats and dogs in South Wales at the moment - so much for summer eh!

Mizze xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Yes Mizze I noticed we are due the same day too :) is your bump pink or blue? or are you on team yellow? 
I never thought I would have a Xmas baby one day, but it is so special :)


----------



## Kerrieann

mummyclo said:


> How come my MW appointment isn't till 24 weeks :(

Mine isnt untill 28 weeks! And my last one was at 16 weeks!


----------



## Nessicle

ablacketer said:


> is that the same as acetaminophen?
> 
> any one else having braxton hicks? I think thats what Im having. It doesnt feel like baby moving, more like contractions. and my whole uterus is hard when it happens not just where baby is. (and its so awesome to be able to tell where little Ducky is!) and its sore to press on.
> 
> also, lil ducky is up to my belly button already! whoo hoo!

I've been having braxton hicks for about a week now! 

At first I didnt know what it was then told my mum and she said you can have them from about this point and I looked it up and yep - some women can even feel them from 16 weeks. 

It's like a tightening across my bump, it goes rock hard and tight and lasts for about a minute then goes and it happens for about 3 hours every day about 3 or 4 times and hour! 

Some girls I know who've had kids keep telling me it's far too early for them but it's not so don't listen to anyone who tells you it's not braxton hicks :flower:

x


----------



## mummyclo

But, this is my first baby, and you are supposed to have more appointments apparently! :shrug: I dont know.


----------



## Nessicle

I've chosen Ava for my girl - OH isn't too sure but I've said he can choose her middle name as long as it's in keeping with Ava of course - he keeps coming out with stuff that just doesnt go like April, Alicia or Amber (think he thought I meant it had to begin with 'A' :haha: have told him I'm thinking more along the lines of Ava Grace or Ava Mae something like that. But we'll choose another name too that we both like just in case Ava doesnt suit her. 

I haven't really gained much weight at all, it's all just bump. My midwife has only weighed me right at the beginning of my pregnancy though and I don't own scales as I don't believe in them - everyone's weight fluctuates during the day and it depends on whether your constipated or have water retention so it's not an accurate measure. 

Best way to tell is whether your clothes still fit you IMO! I'm still in size 10 (maternity) clothes and only just started buying size 12 tops just from Primark etc. 

My boobs haven't hardly grown much I've gone up a cup size but that's it. My ribcage has expanded a bit though because my back size has gone from 32 to 34. 

Bubs has a habit of kicking my cervix at the moment which can be quite painful! She also likes to lay with her back outwards so her kicks are more focused internally so I don't feel that much all the time. She gets active in the afternoon and evenings more so feel her tons then she's a real wriggler! 

Still a mixture of flutters (though stronger flutters) and kicks and OH hasn't felt her yet :( can't wait til he can though!

xx


----------



## KellyC75

doodle74 said:


> Hey Everyone, I dropped in here to say Hi a few weeks back and have been away but tried to have a read through to catch up on all the December babies but my you ladies can chat! So many pages!
> 
> Congrats to all who have now joined a team!
> 
> I'm 19 +1 today but not got my scan till the 29th. I can't wait as this is the first time I'll have asked the sex in advance...knowing my luck bambino will play silly and not let us know!
> 
> I'm thinking of booking a private scan. Is it worth it?


Lovely to hear from you again, hope you are well....:flower: We are at the same stage of pregnancy, although my LO will be born a week early (C.section):baby:

I had a private gender scan at 16+2 & I would say its totally worth it, wish I could go again...:winkwink:



mummyclo said:


> But, this is my first baby, and you are supposed to have more appointments apparently! :shrug: I dont know.

Here you go 'mummyclo' I have my list of when you should roughly have appointments:

*Midwifery care (low risk)*
8-12 wks Booking with midwife
12 wks Scan
16 wks midwife
20 wks scan
25 wks GP
28 wks midwife/blood test
31 wks GP
34 wks midwife
36 wks GP
38 wks midwife
40 wks midwife
41 wks midwife

*Consultant lead care (high risk)*
8-12 wks Booking with midwife
12 wks Scan
16 wks midwife
20 wks scan
24 wks Midwife/consultant
28 wks GP & blood test
30 wks Midwife
32 wks GP/consultant
34 wks midwife/consultant
36 wks GP
37 wks midwife/consultant
38 wks GP/consultant
39 wks midwife/consultant
40 wks midwife/consultant
41 wks midwife/consultant


----------



## KellyC75

Got lots of pain this morning....I think it may be trapped wind/constipation though...:shrug:

Anyone have any tips to help with this?....:shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

peppermint tea!


----------



## lozzy21

Morning all.

Iv got my next apointment at 24ish weeks. I think its daft how you have less apointments at the begining when you will have the most questions to ask, bit daft realy


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I thought that too lozzy - I had a mw appt at 16 weeks and then got my next at 24 weeks. 

I don't see my GP either at all. Only my midwife or a doctor at the antenatal appt at the hospital when I go for a scan. Cos of my coeliac they've said they'll monitor my bloods more as I'm prone to anaemia due to malabsorbtion of vits and minerals.


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> Got lots of pain this morning....I think it may be trapped wind/constipation though...:shrug:
> 
> Anyone have any tips to help with this?....:shrug:

I've had quite a bit of pain too just across from my belly button like a sharp pain but it doesn't ease up no matter what I do, spoken to my midwife and she's said to get a gp appointment which i've got for 3.30


----------



## lozzy21

I dont see my gp for any routean appontments at all, only if i make an appointment if im ill.


----------



## Mizze

wishingforbub said:


> Yes Mizze I noticed we are due the same day too :) is your bump pink or blue? or are you on team yellow?
> I never thought I would have a Xmas baby one day, but it is so special :)

We are currently team yellow until 20 week scan (11 August) - although im more enthusiastic about finding out the sex than DH is - but he says its up to me! :happydance:

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

15 days till my scan :D

Baby gave me a scare today, it wasent in its usual place when i was using the doppler so i started to panic. Naughty baby was hiding up the top of my uterus.


----------



## louise1302

my names arent set yet but we like Lachlan and findlay for a boy and Meadow, Hope and Gracie for a girl i think i like Lachlan and Meadow the most x


----------



## Mizze

22 Days to my scan! :(

I only have 1 appointment with the consultant at 34 weeks - and that is only because of previous mc history. Apart from that its midwives all the way. Saw her at 16 weeks and wont see her now until 24/25 weeks - thats normal I think - we see them a lot more in 3rd tri dont we. 

Mizze xx


----------



## louise1302

im like that lozzy baby is always on my lkeft side about halfway between my belly button and the bottom and the other day the little bugger moved to the middle, took me 20 mins to find him


----------



## lozzy21

louise1302 said:


> im like that lozzy baby is always on my lkeft side about halfway between my belly button and the bottom and the other day the little bugger moved to the middle, took me 20 mins to find him

I can normaly find it at the bottom of my belly or just under my belly button in the middle but today it was to the right of my belly button, as far right as the little bugger could get.


----------



## cho

i sometimes get little prods right the way round on my side, were i8 wouldnt think it would possibly get to. so i know what u mean lozzy!


----------



## Nessicle

I usually find my girl towards the left side but I always have a good move around of the doppler anyway to see if it sounds louder anywhere else lol. She moves a lot and is always tickling my insides :haha: x


----------



## WILSMUM

I do seem to have more mw appointments than the rest of u guys! I spoke to a friend who had here 2nd baby last year and she said she thinks we get more here cause its a small town and they aren't that busy!!!! I had mw appointment at 16 weeks, scan at 20 wks, mw today at 21 wks, and my next mw appointment is at 24 wks, not sure how often I'm seeing her after that - its in my notes but they're downstairs and I cba to go get them!!!! Other than scans and my consultant appointment at 34/35 wks I only see the mw.

Anyway appointment went really well, bp is low now which is good as it was gettign a bit on the high side! And heard bubbas hb, was good and strong and ranging from about 150ish to 165ish! Took DS with me and he said it sounded like a train!


----------



## Nessicle

Glad you're appt went well anouska! Hmmmm high hb.....perhaps a girl.......

Yeah I live in a big city (Leeds) so most appts are rushed and few and far between, though we will be seen more during 3rd tri!


----------



## WILSMUM

I still think a boy!! 
Another old wives tale says if it sounds like a train then its a boy but if it sounds like galloping horses then its a girl!!!!
Its definately gonna keep as guessing till the last minute thats for sure!!!!

I've seen a really cute outfit for a girl in Next!!!


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Glad you're appt went well anouska! Hmmmm high hb.....perhaps a girl.......
> 
> Yeah I live in a big city (Leeds) so most appts are rushed and few and far between, though we will be seen more during 3rd tri!

Ooh HB of baby at Midwife 16 wk appt was 170 - does that mean a girl???? :thumbup:

Wilsmum - would Love to have more midwife appointments - think you are very lucky to have one at 21 weeks! :)

Mizze x


----------



## WILSMUM

it wasn't really much to get excited about tbh - she just took my blood pressure, tested my wee and listened to bubs hb - I was in and out in a couple of minutes!!!!!
Nice to hear bubs heart again and for DS to be there as well! And I recorded it on my phone!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Ladies

18 weeks today and still not felt beanie moving. Think I may have felt flutters but really not sure.

Me and DH have agreed on a name but we don't want to name her until she's here - IYKWIM.

The last time I weighed in I had put on 3lb in a week I was gutted as I had already put on 10 lb so that's a total of 13lb!!!! Will perhaps weigh in tomorrow.

My last mw appointment was 16 weeks and my next is 27 weeks. I was surprised at this bearing in mind previous miscarriages and also losing Mollie too. However If I have any questions they tend to be answered on here anyway!!! I have been suffering with bad headaches the last couple of days but this seems quite normal so I'm not worrying about it.


----------



## KellyC75

louise1302 said:


> took me 20 mins to find him

*HIM!!!!* :baby::winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

My LO's heartbeat at the midwife appointment last week was 148 :baby:


----------



## billylid

my little girls heartbeat sounds like galloping horses and was 150 bpm at our 20 week ultrasound :)


----------



## Nessicle

maybe there is a bit of substance to the old tales then...?! Obviously there'll be exceptions to the rules but I don't think these old wives tales come from nowhere x


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> it wasn't really much to get excited about tbh - she just took my blood pressure, tested my wee and listened to bubs hb - I was in and out in a couple of minutes!!!!!
> Nice to hear bubs heart again and for DS to be there as well! And I recorded it on my phone!!!!

gosh I wish I'd had chance to record it on my phone lol my mw found hb and listend for about 5 secs til LO kicked the doppler then she turned it off. I felt like saying "is that it?!"


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> maybe there is a bit of substance to the old tales then...?! Obviously there'll be exceptions to the rules but I don't think these old wives tales come from nowhere x

I dont think so, as my mw thought mine was a girl, as hb was 150.
And of course mines a boy!!!!
I have had quite a few mw app too, i have one at 21 weeks aswell, and my last one was at 16 weeks x


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> it wasn't really much to get excited about tbh - she just took my blood pressure, tested my wee and listened to bubs hb - I was in and out in a couple of minutes!!!!!
> Nice to hear bubs heart again and for DS to be there as well! And I recorded it on my phone!!!!
> 
> gosh I wish I'd had chance to record it on my phone lol my mw found hb and listend for about 5 secs til LO kicked the doppler then she turned it off. I felt like saying "is that it?!"Click to expand...

Aww thats a shame - no my mw was really good! I had my phone in my hand when i got up on the couch and she asked if I was gonna try to record it and she said hold on till I find it then start recording! She got it straight away but was quite quiet then bubs kicked and moved so she found it again and then it was really loud! I rcorded it for about 30 seconds before I turned my phone off and then the mw turned the doppler off!


----------



## lozzy21

Well im strange then lol Babys heartbeat sounds like a train but its around 145-150.


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> it wasn't really much to get excited about tbh - she just took my blood pressure, tested my wee and listened to bubs hb - I was in and out in a couple of minutes!!!!!
> Nice to hear bubs heart again and for DS to be there as well! And I recorded it on my phone!!!!
> 
> gosh I wish I'd had chance to record it on my phone lol my mw found hb and listend for about 5 secs til LO kicked the doppler then she turned it off. I felt like saying "is that it?!"Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thats a shame - no my mw was really good! I had my phone in my hand when i got up on the couch and she asked if I was gonna try to record it and she said hold on till I find it then start recording! She got it straight away but was quite quiet then bubs kicked and moved so she found it again and then it was really loud! I rcorded it for about 30 seconds before I turned my phone off and then the mw turned the doppler off!Click to expand...

aw what a cool midwife! No we wouldnt get chance to do anything like that unfortunately! Too busy they like to get you in and out lol


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Well im strange then lol Babys heartbeat sounds like a train but its around 145-150.

mine depends where i position the doppler. it depends how far back she is and how loud I can hear the hb - sometimes it sounds like a train and sometimes like galloping horses but when I can hear it loudly and when midwife has listened it's defo galloping horses!


----------



## doodle74

My LO deffo sounds like horses and was at 160 last week but I'm still thinking it'll be a boy! 

I've been quite lucky as I've been picked up by a metabolic clinic as well as my routine care. I have an underactive thyroid and my local maternity unit is running a study on it's effects in pregnancy. It's more appts at the hosp but I also get 4 more scans than usual so 4 extra chances to see the wee one. 

My last MW appt was at 15 weeks and I'm due back at 24 weeks but I'll have seen the metabolic MW twice in that time!


----------



## ducky1502

My boy's heartbeat sounds like a train, which fits the old wives tale, no idea how fast it is though. 

I'm totally amazed that some of you who are having your first don't see your midwife at 20wks, I thought that was what you got with your first regardless. I had an appointment at 14 and a half wks (meant to be 16wks) and will have one just before I turn 21 weeks.

6 days until my scan :happydance:


----------



## Pixxie

Oh my god Im so hungry today! Ive had 2 lunches :blush: bubs must be having a growth spurt lol

Must wash the pots today, tidy-up fairy is AWOL as usual :haha: xxx


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie - me too - Ate a 6in Subway at lunchtime - with all the trimmings - after Id finished I didnt feel as though Id eaten at all!! And that was after a bowl of museli with fruit, a banana and two cereal snack bars for breakfast. 

So I had a doughnut and a yogurt and im STILL hungry!! :munch:

Mizze


----------



## Sherri81

Kelly, I also picked up on the whole 'him' thing!!


----------



## mummyclo

I had a hungry spell at about 18 weeks too pixxie, but then i am always hungry :cry:
All i like doing atm is sleeping and eating! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> 6 days until my scan :happydance:

Yey....Only 6 more sleeps :happydance: What time is yours? 



Sherri81 said:


> Kelly, I also picked up on the whole 'him' thing!!


I think Louise is convinced shes having another little Boy....:baby::winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

I have two breakfasts every day lol I have my brekkie at 7am and then starving by 9.30am again so have to have another bowl when I get to work! 

I never seem to feel full though because I can't fill up on bread etc so keep eating and eating til I feel sick :( 

I'm dying for one of those Asda stonebaked veggie pizzas they look like the most amazing thing on the planet right now lol x


----------



## Mizze

oooooh Pizza!

I have had a bit of a pizza craving recently. :blush:

Mizze


----------



## Nessicle

ugh me too I'm gutted I can't have it the gluten free one tastes like dog shit lol x


----------



## Mizze

Ooh nasty - poor you Ness - I do feel for you! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

aw thanks matey - I sound like a right moaner :haha: 

Feel sorry for myself when I crave something like that boo!! lol 

Spag bol for tea tonight though with gluten free spaghetti!xx


----------



## Mizze

Bacon in tomato sauce with Spaghetti - take heart in noting that the wheat in the pasta will give me wicked indigestion! :) Especially after a museli breakfast and a subway for lunch! (I never learn) 

You arent a moaner - its hard for those of us without Coeliacs to realise just how all pervasive wheat and gluten is!

Mizze xx


----------



## vetmom

It's a boy! DH and I are so excited. Will have more news after work tonight and a sneak preview.


----------



## Mizze

Woohoo! Its definately Boy week for the Dreamers! 

Congratulations Vetmom! :)

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

YEY! we can add another boy to the list! Congrats!
Think we are even now! :)


----------



## till bob

congratulations vetmom

also ness my midwife let us record it on our phone to show tilly next time u go just ask if u can im sure they wont mind it only takes a couple of seconds i love it if im feelin abit down i just listen to it on my phone so sweet xx

well still no appointment for my 20 week scan rang again yday and still said they havent even sent my app out yet so im gona be well over 20 weeks as im 18 weeks now boo hoo!!!! xx


----------



## WILSMUM

i'm still waiting for my apetite to kick in!!


----------



## louise1302

KellyC75 said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> 6 days until my scan :happydance:
> 
> Yey....Only 6 more sleeps :happydance: What time is yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri81 said:
> 
> 
> Kelly, I also picked up on the whole 'him' thing!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Louise is convinced shes having another little Boy....:baby::winkwink:Click to expand...

im completely convinced its another boy, hb sounds like a train and is between 150-160 exactly the same as archie was
will be able to see if im right in 27 days haha not that im counting at all xx


----------



## louise1302

im so hungry all the time atm im going to gain 10lbs this week, so far ive eaten today some cereal 2 packs of salty crisps pudding chips and gravy from the chippy and a whole bowl of sweetcorn, ive not even had dinner yet 

anyone else feel extra hungry around this time? is baby having some kind of growth spurt or am i jusdt being a pig


----------



## Nessicle

lol mizze I take comfort in that then :haha: 

Vetmom congratulations hun!! Cant wait to see piccies!! 

Yeah Louise I feel starving constantly I just want to eat all the time but then feel sick cos I've eaten too much lol! 

thanks till bob I'll ask the mw at my next appt then would be nice to be able to record it! 

15 mins til home time woot!! I can't wait to get out of this joint!


----------



## Pixxie

Weyhey vetmom! Another :blue: bump :) are we nearly even now? 

Wilsmum I wish my appetite would go away, I feel like such a fatty... Im having weight issues this week :dohh: 

Has anyone voted on the BT advert ending!? Is it weird that I really want Jane to be pregnant!? :rofl: xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Congrats vetmom

Yes I seem to be hungry all the time too. Trying very hard not to overeat though as I've already put on nearly 1 stone so not happy about that.


----------



## louise1302

congrats on a blue bump vetmom


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> lol mizze I take comfort in that then :haha:
> 
> Vetmom congratulations hun!! Cant wait to see piccies!!
> 
> *Yeah Louise I feel starving constantly I just want to eat all the time but then feel sick cos I've eaten too much lol!*
> 
> thanks till bob I'll ask the mw at my next appt then would be nice to be able to record it!
> 
> 15 mins til home time woot!! I can't wait to get out of this joint!

Its a fine line to be honest isnt it! Ive come home and on top of all the other stuff ive just eaten a peanut butter sandwich. (Yum!) because I was starting to feel sick from *not* eating! :dohh: but if I over eat tonight I will feel sick for eating too much.

Louise it looks as though its a growth spurt thing - ive been eating like a pig for a couple of days and have put on 2lbs in those days! eeek.

Mizze x


----------



## cho

Hi girls, can you help me decide on a colour for my buggy, i love it but dont know which colour to go for, here is link for other thread? x

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...74-help-me-pick-colour-my-buggy-please-x.html


----------



## Mizze

Blue Blue Blue buggy!!

Mizze x


----------



## cho

I just dont want it to look tacky, im going to order in a min but cant decide which colour:shrug: x


----------



## doodle74

c.holdway said:


> I just dont want it to look tacky, im going to order in a min but cant decide which colour:shrug: x

I like the blue too! Such a change from the usual old blacks and greys.:thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

vetmom said:


> It's a boy! DH and I are so excited. Will have more news after work tonight and a sneak preview.

Wonderfull news :happydance: Congratulations on team *BLUE!* :baby:





Pixxie said:


> Has anyone voted on the BT advert ending!? Is it weird that I really want Jane to be pregnant!? :rofl: xxx


Hey?.....:wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> Hi girls, can you help me decide on a colour for my buggy, i love it but dont know which colour to go for, here is link for other thread? x
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...74-help-me-pick-colour-my-buggy-please-x.html

Just going to have a look now....:winkwink:


----------



## weebeechings

Hi, have just joined this forum, and website, so you guys will have to keep me right, my due baby date is 25th December, so can you add me too! 

Just wondering if you any of you have ever heard or experienced Internal Breast Thrush, in pregnancy? 

Am in alot of pain with it, and the only thing which helps an attack of it, is heat, am on pro-biotics to see if that will help! 

Look forward to hearing from you! 

Jx:cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

I posted on your thread....I prefer the black one tbh :thumbup:

Just think you could have blue blankets etc to give it colour?...:winkwink:


----------



## Mizze

Welcome and congrats on your Christmas Baby Weebee- My LO is due Christmas Eve! :) :cloud9:

Cant help on the Thrush though hon - hope you get better soon. 

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

welcome weebeechings!! 

I have decided on black to be safe so thanks girls x


----------



## Pixxie

KellyC75 said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone voted on the BT advert ending!? Is it weird that I really want Jane to be pregnant!? :rofl: xxx
> 
> 
> Hey?.....:wacko:Click to expand...

Thats a no then :haha:

The ones where they have followed the same 'family' for years, the son tells his mums fiance shes been acting weird, then it shows her on the phone to him rubbing her tummy. You can go on the website and vote on if you want it to be that shes pregnant or not :D xx


----------



## louise1302

ive got to go look at that haha

congrats weebeechings im due xmas day too xx


----------



## till bob

congratulations on the new mommies xx


----------



## sammiwry

Knowing my luck I would go into labour on xmas day!


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats on ur blue bump vetmom! :wohoo:

Welcome weebeechings :hi: will add you to our list, ive never heard of that trush sorry hun, maybe make a separate post on it?

Charlotte, think im too late but i would have gone for blue, i dont think it looks tacky!


----------



## Pixxie

Im REEEEEEEALLY hoping I pop in time to get my x-mas dinner! Ill be so annoyed if I have to have one in the hospital :haha: Its not the same as nana's is it? ;) xxx


----------



## louise1302

i want babba to come a few days before so i can be all sorted for xmas haha


----------



## sammiwry

I just want it to be over with as quickly as possible with no problems *touches wood like mad* so I don't have to spend any more time than absolutely necessary in hospital


----------



## doodle74

I'm due 12/12/10 my hospital are happy to leave you 2 weeks overdue which would be xmas day/boxing day for me. My care team have already told me that they'd look to induce in the days before as they try to avoid having you in over xmas unless it's absolutely necessary especially if you have other lo's at home! 

That works for me...I fancy being able to head to Mum's for xmas dinner and do no cooking or dishes!


----------



## sammiwry

I'm due 17th, But I know if I went over thats when I'd pop


----------



## ducky1502

Kelly - My scan is at 10am, when's yours?

If I'm 2 wks late my induction will be on xmas eve!!! Ridiculous. Surely they won't make me go in to be induced on xmas eve/xmas day?! :(


----------



## spencerbear

Im hoping to have little one at home, that way i wont miss my xmas dinner. But i have a tendancy to go 8 days over, so will probably be the 28th for me lol


----------



## lozzy21

Hi girls, im not realy hungry at the mo, im having to force my self to eat


----------



## calliebaby

Scan in 2 days!!!!! So excited!!!!:happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

The past few night iv been waking up and my hand is numb, it goes after i move it for a few mins but now the other hand is aching for no reason. Some one said something about carpel tunnel?


----------



## xkirstyx

lozzy my hand goes like that too!


----------



## louise1302

carpel tunnel is really common when youre pregnant as you swell more, i had it very bad in one hand when i was pregnant with brandon and ended up in splints, the one signal that it is cts is the later in the day the worse the pain gets and the majority of the pain is felt in the squishy bit in your hand just below your thumb and a shooting into the wrist, mine cleared u after about 3 weeks of having it strapped in a splint and a sling-very inconvenient though


----------



## louise1302

i ave some pretty horrible crampy pains tonight :(


----------



## ctmom

We're having another girl!!!!!


----------



## Sherri81

Haven't felt baby move much today. A bit worried as she was moving tons before, and her movements were quite distinct. I even drank some mountain dew hoping it would get her moving, but still nothing. I wouldn't worry so muchnormally but I don't think my needle went well last night. I developed a nickel sized lump at the injection site and a pharmacist, a nurse, and an EMT have all said it could have been scar tissue which could impede the absorbtion of my medicine. I'm worried that she may not have gotten the medicine she needed last night. I've got a call into my OB but she hasn't called me yet.


----------



## hopeful 39er

Hello Everyone! I am not new to this forum. I am 40 years old and have been pregnant three times since last summer. I suffered two miscarriages. One in September of 2009 and another in February of 2010. In March I became pregnant again and this one seems to be sticking. I am due December 20. I am having a boy! : )


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> Im REEEEEEEALLY hoping I pop in time to get my x-mas dinner! Ill be so annoyed if I have to have one in the hospital :haha: Its not the same as nana's is it? ;) xxx

Thats where I am lucky, I know my LO will be born on 6th December....:baby: So She will be nearly 3 weeks by Christmas day.....:happydance:

Now......What do you buy a 3 week old!....:haha:



ducky1502 said:


> Kelly - My scan is at 10am, when's yours?
> 
> If I'm 2 wks late my induction will be on xmas eve!!! Ridiculous. Surely they won't make me go in to be induced on xmas eve/xmas day?! :(


Mine is at 11.15am, which is good, as it takes us around an hour to get there & parking is really bad! 

But I am so excited, really cant wait....:happydance: We only have 5 more sleeps to go now :happydance:



calliebaby said:


> Scan in 2 days!!!!! So excited!!!!:happydance:


Wishing you good luck for your scan :flower: do come & let us know how it goes...:baby:


ctmom said:


> We're having another girl!!!!!

Yey....:happydance: Congratulations on team *PINK! * :cloud9:



hopeful 39er said:


> Hello Everyone! I am not new to this forum. I am 40 years old and have been pregnant three times since last summer. I suffered two miscarriages. One in September of 2009 and another in February of 2010. In March I became pregnant again and this one seems to be sticking. I am due December 20. I am having a boy! : )


Hi & Welcome....Wishing you all the very best with your strong little *BOY*!.....:baby:


----------



## Mizze

hopeful 39er said:


> Hello Everyone! I am not new to this forum. I am 40 years old and have been pregnant three times since last summer. I suffered two miscarriages. One in September of 2009 and another in February of 2010. In March I became pregnant again and this one seems to be sticking. I am due December 20. I am having a boy! : )

Hi hopeful39 and welcome to the Dreamers 

Congratulations on the sticky bean - im in much the same situation. I am 37 now (38 when LO arrives) and had two mc's last year in August and December. Im due on Christmas Eve. :cloud9:

There is another support forum - Pregnant after a Loss,on this site which you may find useful if you are having a bad day. I know I use it and it helps sometimes. 

We are on team Yellow until the 11th August when we are hoping to find out the sex at my 20 week scan! :happydance:

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

I've not seen that BT ad - will have to go take a look - but I have been thinkign for a while that she is or should be preg!!!

Seeing as I'm due 28th Nov even if I go 2 weeks over Ill have a baby for Xmas!! As I had an emergency c-section with DS I get the choice this time so baby could be here anywhere between 14th Nov and 12th Dec depending on what I decide! Still don't know - c-section would make life a lot easier to plan with DH having time off work and my Mum coming up to look after DS! I don't know - think I might just wait till my consutlant appointment on 25th Oct and make a decision there and then!!! Lol!!!!

Hello and welcome to the newbies! And congrats on all the new coloured bumps! Am very jealous!! Lol!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Oh and Charlotte bit late but I would have gone with the blue too!!! Thats one of the reasons I wanted to find out the sex so I could have more choice of pushchair colours - I did have a look at that one u've gone for as well as the Hauck Manhatten which is very similar!


----------



## sammiwry

See as I don't like pink if pebble hadn't of had a dinkle I'd still go with boyish colours lol


----------



## Mizze

ctmom said:


> We're having another girl!!!!!

Congratulations hon! :happydance:

Mizze x


----------



## KellyC75

WILSMUM said:


> Seeing as I'm due 28th Nov even if I go 2 weeks over Ill have a baby for Xmas!! As I had an emergency c-section with DS I get the choice this time so baby could be here anywhere between 14th Nov and 12th Dec depending on what I decide! Still don't know - c-section would make life a lot easier to plan with DH having time off work and my Mum coming up to look after DS! I don't know - think I might just wait till my consutlant appointment on 25th Oct and make a decision there and then!!! Lol!!!!

I had emergency C.section with DS1 & with DS2 I was hoping for a Vbac, but nearer the time of due date, the midwife was worried that he was gonna be a BIG baby! So sent me for scan & to see consultant

They predicted a 'high' 8lb baby & suggested C.section, mainly as I had one last time & my pelvis isnt very big

So, I was booked in for a C.section on due date, but went into labour the nite before :growlmad: Typical! :dohh:

Still had a C.section, just was an 'semi-elective C.section!' It was a much better experience than with DS1 & was so happy to be awake :happydance:

Turned out it was a good thing I had C.section for 2 reasons, one being he was brow presentation (as with DS1-Causing him to get stuck) & he was 9lb 10oz! :wacko:

I think, if your 1st C.section was for anything to do with baby getting stuck, seriously consider it 'may' happen again....But otherwise, I think it would be so much better to go for a Vbac

Im still disapointed that I have never delivered my own child & can get really upset by others comments...:cry:

Good luck with your choices....Please ask away if you wanna know anything, or just chat :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

morning gals

Charlotte I would have gone with black too good choice - I thought the blue looked a bit cheap if I'm honest :blush: it's just the way the colour made it look though in my opinion. 

I reckon I'll go in to labour on Xmas eve lol! I'm terrified of having forceps I've put it in my birth plan that I dn't want them used I'd rather have vbac. 

I feel rotten today girls. Having tons of horrible cramps, feel sick and exhausted despite sleeping ok, and I'm in a foul bloody mood. Just feel like punching someone! 

I HATE working with a passion right now I just want to be at home relaxing!


----------



## louise1302

awww :hugs: ness i was like that last night and i figured out id not been drinking enough, i had a huge drink like 2 pints and they went. im terrible for drinking though i always say if i could forgwet to eat like i forget to eat id be a size 8

not that many more weeks of work to go, the countdown is on :)


----------



## WILSMUM

KellyC75 said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> Seeing as I'm due 28th Nov even if I go 2 weeks over Ill have a baby for Xmas!! As I had an emergency c-section with DS I get the choice this time so baby could be here anywhere between 14th Nov and 12th Dec depending on what I decide! Still don't know - c-section would make life a lot easier to plan with DH having time off work and my Mum coming up to look after DS! I don't know - think I might just wait till my consutlant appointment on 25th Oct and make a decision there and then!!! Lol!!!!
> 
> I had emergency C.section with DS1 & with DS2 I was hoping for a Vbac, but nearer the time of due date, the midwife was worried that he was gonna be a BIG baby! So sent me for scan & to see consultant
> 
> They predicted a 'high' 8lb baby & suggested C.section, mainly as I had one last time & my pelvis isnt very big
> 
> So, I was booked in for a C.section on due date, but went into labour the nite before :growlmad: Typical! :dohh:
> 
> Still had a C.section, just was an 'semi-elective C.section!' It was a much better experience than with DS1 & was so happy to be awake :happydance:
> 
> Turned out it was a good thing I had C.section for 2 reasons, one being he was brow presentation (as with DS1-Causing him to get stuck) & he was 9lb 10oz! :wacko:
> 
> I think, if your 1st C.section was for anything to do with baby getting stuck, seriously consider it 'may' happen again....But otherwise, I think it would be so much better to go for a Vbac
> 
> Im still disapointed that I have never delivered my own child & can get really upset by others comments...:cry:
> 
> Good luck with your choices....Please ask away if you wanna know anything, or just chat :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Hun - I do think as this'll be my last then it would be "nice" to experience a "normal/natural" delivery.
I got to 9.5cm dilated with DS when they rushed me into theatre, gave me a General and whipped him out! He was only 7lb and I'd be closely monitored throughout the 3hrs I was in hosp as everytime I had a contraction his heart rate dropped - turned out he had the cord trapped across his shoulders!!! So there is no medical reason why I couldn't go on and have a successful vbac!

But I still don't know - I'm very organised and like to plan and know whats going on so a c-section suits me in that respect!!!

I dunno I'm just prem arguing the pros and cons of both back and forward with myself!!!! Think I'll end up with a split personality by the time I actually have the baby!!!


----------



## Nessicle

louise1302 said:


> awww :hugs: ness i was like that last night and i figured out id not been drinking enough, i had a huge drink like 2 pints and they went. im terrible for drinking though i always say if i could forgwet to eat like i forget to eat id be a size 8
> 
> not that many more weeks of work to go, the countdown is on :)

I drink tons hun so defo not that for me, I think I'm just tired because I've been having really bad hip pain when I lay on my sides for weeks now and it seems to be getting worse. Will have to mention it when I go for my scan and see the antenatal doctor. 

think bubs must be having a bit of a growth spurt and that's why I'm cramping, it feels like a period it's horrible! It's giving me backache boo! Just waiting for the braxton hicks to add to the equation this afternoon and I'm all set lol. 

Yeah only 19 weeks left at work lol feels forever aaah! Gotta work right up to 38 weeks but hoping to use some left over holidays if I can manage to save them so I can finish at 37 weeks instead


----------



## Mizze

Aw Ness - hope you feel better soon

I know what you mean about work - I have no motivation and I need to find some fast but Oh I cant be bothered. (Which must sound awful to those wanting a job.) 

Kelly - In my opinion pushing the LO's out ourselves isnt *that* important. Yes im intending to but if it turns out I cant then a healthy Baby and a healthy Me are more important. Horrible that others comments have upset you. :hugs:

Mizze x


----------



## Nessicle

I know Mizze - just no motivation work is just hard atm cos I'm so tired! 

Kelly I agree with Mizze - my friend is having her 3rd C-section in August - first baby was breech and next two elective c-sections and she doesnt care what people think like Mizze said a healthy baby and you are the most important and it's your labour and delivery so sod what anyone else thinks! 

I really don't want a c-section but if they say bubs is gonna be massive or it's safer that way then what I want really doesnt come in to it. It's like these people who berate those for having epidurals and brag about doing it natrually - so what if you had a natural birth with zero pain relief?! That's your choice. My choice is not to be a martyr if I'm in so much pain and just have an epidural! 

I think I might have thrush - got a snotty very very light greeny discharge and sorry for TMI but it's a bit itchy near the top of my vajayjay (where my clitoris is). Is it really necessary to have to take time off work to go see a doctor for him just to prescribe some canestan? It's a nightmare getting in my docs...

xx


----------



## louise1302

ive used canestan cream in pregnancy before and even if it notv thrush canesten will relieve the itch, from what i can remmber you just vant use the pessary thing


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Louise I'll just do that - it's only slightly itchy really occasionally but all the pregnancy books say to go see your doctor and it's a pain trying to get an appointment lol


----------



## cho

yes i had thrush a few weeks back ness they gave me the pessary and cream so its fine to use :) 
Sounds exactly what i had, except i didnt have the itchiness.
Im still sore down there but not sure if i ahve prolapse womb, as it still feels so heavy and doesnt seem right so should get it checked i suppose x


----------



## Mizze

Hmm Ness (agree completely re the birth thing) You could try talking to the Pharmacist about the symptoms to see if they think its thrush first if getting to the Dr is a pain

I cant use Canesten - im allergic to something in the cream base! Found out when I was 18 - had a tiny patch of infection under 1 armpit - 3 days of applying canesten (from Dr) later and I had an itchy red rash from my neck to my fanny!:blush: Not pleasant at all. Cleared up the original infection though :) 

Mizze


----------



## Nessicle

thanks guys, I've had a similar discharge on and off since the start of my pregnancy but it seems to be more frequent at the moment and more jelly like it doesnt smell though so perhaps only the start of thrush? Yeah I'll ask a pharmacist good idea Mizze :thumbup: 

Ooh Charlotte prolapsed womb sounds painful hun! will that cause any problems for a vaginal birth or anything? xx


----------



## sazhuddy13

doodle74 said:


> I'm due 12/12/10 my hospital are happy to leave you 2 weeks overdue which would be xmas day/boxing day for me. My care team have already told me that they'd look to induce in the days before as they try to avoid having you in over xmas unless it's absolutely necessary especially if you have other lo's at home!
> 
> That works for me...I fancy being able to head to Mum's for xmas dinner and do no cooking or dishes!

hi doodle74 i am due the same day as you and i am also on my 3rd pregnancy i have 1 girl and 1 boy. what do you have? i also have my scan a day before you mine is the 27th july.x


----------



## Mizze

c.holdway said:


> yes i had thrush a few weeks back ness they gave me the pessary and cream so its fine to use :)
> Sounds exactly what i had, except i didnt have the itchiness.
> *Im still sore down there but not sure if i ahve prolapse womb*, as it still feels so heavy and doesnt seem right so should get it checked i suppose x

Ouch - I would see the Dr hon


Ooh work colleaue has just come back from lunch and bought a bag of Welsh cakes - yumm! I feel a cuppa and a cake coming on.

Mizze


----------



## peaches31

hello ladies! just popping in real quick. i got my scan in less than 4 hours! i hope time starts passing a little faster! lol :happydance:

im sorry to hear some of you are not feeling well! i hope all is better soon!:flower:

i will post later if i have blue or pink bump! im guessing blue! just have a feeling!


----------



## Mizze

Ooh Peaches - how lovely - cant wait till my scan

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

i've had enough today - isn't it bedtime yet?
My 5 year old is being a right whinge bag and doing my head in and now I can't get onto Facebook!!!!
Think I'm gonna cry!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

WILSMUM said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> Seeing as I'm due 28th Nov even if I go 2 weeks over Ill have a baby for Xmas!! As I had an emergency c-section with DS I get the choice this time so baby could be here anywhere between 14th Nov and 12th Dec depending on what I decide! Still don't know - c-section would make life a lot easier to plan with DH having time off work and my Mum coming up to look after DS! I don't know - think I might just wait till my consutlant appointment on 25th Oct and make a decision there and then!!! Lol!!!!
> 
> I had emergency C.section with DS1 & with DS2 I was hoping for a Vbac, but nearer the time of due date, the midwife was worried that he was gonna be a BIG baby! So sent me for scan & to see consultant
> 
> They predicted a 'high' 8lb baby & suggested C.section, mainly as I had one last time & my pelvis isnt very big
> 
> So, I was booked in for a C.section on due date, but went into labour the nite before :growlmad: Typical! :dohh:
> 
> Still had a C.section, just was an 'semi-elective C.section!' It was a much better experience than with DS1 & was so happy to be awake :happydance:
> 
> Turned out it was a good thing I had C.section for 2 reasons, one being he was brow presentation (as with DS1-Causing him to get stuck) & he was 9lb 10oz! :wacko:
> 
> I think, if your 1st C.section was for anything to do with baby getting stuck, seriously consider it 'may' happen again....But otherwise, I think it would be so much better to go for a Vbac
> 
> Im still disapointed that I have never delivered my own child & can get really upset by others comments...:cry:
> 
> Good luck with your choices....Please ask away if you wanna know anything, or just chat :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hun - I do think as this'll be my last then it would be "nice" to experience a "normal/natural" delivery.
> I got to 9.5cm dilated with DS when they rushed me into theatre, gave me a General and whipped him out! He was only 7lb and I'd be closely monitored throughout the 3hrs I was in hosp as everytime I had a contraction his heart rate dropped - turned out he had the cord trapped across his shoulders!!! So there is no medical reason why I couldn't go on and have a successful vbac!
> 
> But I still don't know - I'm very organised and like to plan and know whats going on so a c-section suits me in that respect!!!
> 
> I dunno I'm just prem arguing the pros and cons of both back and forward with myself!!!! Think I'll end up with a split personality by the time I actually have the baby!!!Click to expand...

 
I am having the same debate with myself. Mollie was an emergency c section - she was also brow presentation but because I had received an epidural I didn't need to have a general and was awake through the procedure - it was a really pleasant experience and I was relieved she arrived safe and sound. I will be given the option of c section again and although my preference would be vbac I can't help thinking that with baby being due 21st december that I'll go over. The last two Christmas have been really tough without Mollie. If I had cs - it would be the 14th so our lo would be here and we could enjoy our first christmas as a family. Also if I went for vbac and needed an emergency cs - I wouldn't want to be put to sleep. It's not easy making these decisions.

Welcome to the newbies :flower:


----------



## ducky1502

My god I am struggling big style........ :(

I had a decent nights sleep, didn't get up until 9am, popped into town to pick up something for lunch and a few bits we needed. Got home, had lunch, started packing a box (we move on saturday) and half way through I needed a break and something to eat..... I only seem to have the energy to do 5mins at a time.

I've been up 6hrs and have packed 3 boxes!!!!! I am SO tired, I can hardly keep my eyes open. OH is going to be so disappointed in me if he gets home (at 11pm, after working fr 14hrs) and sees that I've done hardly anything and sat complaining about how tired I am. 

I just feel so useless, I just want to sleep. This house is never going to get packed in time if I don't find some energy from somewhere soon. OH has tomorrow morning off and that's it before we move and we still have the kitchen, utility, most of the bedroom, bathroom, some of the living room and some of the study to do.... plus garden stuff and the crap in the attic!

Feeling a bit overwhelmed, useless and rubbish right now :( needed a whinge.


----------



## - Butterfly -

oh ducky - it's ok to whinge. This pregnancy Lark is very tiring. Just keep taking regular breaks and only do what you can do.

Do you have any family or friends that can help you? xx


----------



## Nessicle

Moving is awful ducky can't imagine what it's like being pregnant and moving too! Make sure you're taking lots of rests so you don't wear yourself out missus!! x


----------



## Kerrieann

We moved when i was 8 months preg with ds and was awful but we only had 2 rooms worth of stuff to move so god knows how you feel ducky with all that to pack! Take regular breaks, drink extra water and have you got any mates or family members you can drag round to help you get done quicker?


----------



## cho

you shoould do like a moving party lol, get friends over to help whack up some music and supply some crisps lol! x


----------



## lozzy21

I feel like iv been hit my a bus, my hips and pelvis are killing me, i feel like im 90.


----------



## KellyC75

peaches31 said:


> i will post later if i have blue or pink bump! im guessing blue! just have a feeling!

How exciting....:happydance: Shall look forward to finding out if your team BLUE or PINK! :baby:






> I am having the same debate with myself. Mollie was an emergency c section - she was also brow presentation but because I had received an epidural I didn't need to have a general and was awake through the procedure - it was a really pleasant experience and I was relieved she arrived safe and sound. I will be given the option of c section again and although my preference would be vbac I can't help thinking that with baby being due 21st december that I'll go over. The last two Christmas have been really tough without Mollie. If I had cs - it would be the 14th so our lo would be here and we could enjoy our first christmas as a family. Also if I went for vbac and needed an emergency cs - I wouldn't want to be put to sleep. It's not easy making these decisions.
> 
> 
> No, its not easy to make the decision...I cant imagine how hard times have been for you, especially so at Christmas, a Family time :hugs:
> 
> I dont think that because you have had a brow presentation that it would happen again, but of course, only you can decide if you want to take the chance....:hugs:
> 
> I wish you lots of luck with your decision....:flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> My god I am struggling big style........ :(
> 
> I just feel so useless, I just want to sleep. This house is never going to get packed in time if I don't find some energy from somewhere soon. OH has tomorrow morning off and that's it before we move and we still have the kitchen, utility, most of the bedroom, bathroom, some of the living room and some of the study to do.... plus garden stuff and the crap in the attic!
> 
> Feeling a bit overwhelmed, useless and rubbish right now :( needed a whinge.
> 
> Hey, dont worry, you will get there....I moved house at 8wks pregnant, feeling a little worse for wear....But actually found that it meant others helped alot more than they would have done 'usually'!:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> you shoould do like a moving party lol, get friends over to help whack up some music and supply some crisps lol! xClick to expand...
> 
> What a fantastic idea....:thumbup: Wish i'd thought of that when I moved! Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Piebear2901

Has anyone else's back been killing them lately? I'm 20 weeks this week and my back started aching REALLY bad a couple days ago and just won't quit. I've been so miserable. The ache is so bad it makes me feel real sick like I could barf at times. Not to mention some of my hormones are back and so is the tiredness! Ugh! :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

I still have not started packing!!


----------



## louise1302

my back hips and pelvis are killing me today and have been since last night, its actually really hurting i never had this with the others :(


----------



## peaches31

*its a boy!*


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats peaches!! Is that boys winning now?!


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats peaches! :wohoo:


----------



## spencerbear

hopeful 39er said:


> Hello Everyone! I am not new to this forum. I am 40 years old and have been pregnant three times since last summer. I suffered two miscarriages. One in September of 2009 and another in February of 2010. In March I became pregnant again and this one seems to be sticking. I am due December 20. I am having a boy! : )

Hi and welcome. Im due the same day as you but dont knwo what im having.

Congratulations to the ladies who found out what they are having.


Had my meeting with my manager about my attendance. Ive been told that in future if becca is sick i must take her to the doctors, im sure he is going to love that, lol. Other than that, she said if i continue to have any more absences then i will be taken down the official disciplinary route. Typical though that i was having an emotional day and spent the whole 30 mins crying my eyes :nope:


----------



## Piebear2901

louise1302 said:


> my back hips and pelvis are killing me today and have been since last night, its actually really hurting i never had this with the others :(

Yea sounds like me. I took a walk and did some stretches earlier. Helped some, got rid of some of the stiffness anyway, but I'm afraid to do anything around the house. Seems like the littlest thing will set off all the pain again. Maybe if I keep stretching and walking that will help.
But that's what I get for not getting my body into the proper shape prior to getting pregnant or early in my pregnancy. Oh well. 



peaches31 said:


> *its a boy!*

Congrats!


----------



## Pink-Mummy

Welcome! I'm due 31st Dec but dont know how to get my name up on that pretty list u have! xx


----------



## sammiwry

Pink-Mummy said:


> Welcome! I'm due 31st Dec but dont know how to get my name up on that pretty list u have! xx

When Kerrie is next on she'll add you :D


----------



## ducky1502

Thank you all so much for being kind! It's nice to talk to people who understand that just because you don't have a HUGE bump it doesn't mean you have the energy to do what you used to do.

Haven't managed too much today, going to attempt one final box for the day when I get off here though. OH is here until 2pm tomorrow so we're going to get at much done as we can, if we're still mega behind then I've had offers from my mum and dad to help! 

Congrats on the :blue: bump peaches :) yay, I think we might be winning now!


----------



## Surreal

I know I've done more reading then I have posting in this post, but what with finding out the gender, and seeing Kerrie is keeping track of genders...

Just a simple request of Kerrie, if she'll list "boy" next to my name on the list? :D Thanks in advance. :)


----------



## xkirstyx

YAY i just got a 2nd hand 8month old icandy pear for £400 :D i cant wait to pick it up!!!!

argh im so ill i was up being sick all night last night and just started feeling really sick again :( 

and another happy note, i have my 20week scan on friday wwwoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## KellyC75

peaches31 said:


> *its a boy!*

Many Congratulations on joining team *BLUE*! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Did everyone have an early nite last night?! :haha:

Well, the Summer hols officially start for my DS2 this afternoon....:happydance:

Hope you all have a lovely day, I may not be around again until later :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Only 4 more sleeps until our 20 week scans Ducky :happydance:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My 20 week scan is tomorrow....eeeeeeeeeeek!!!!

:flower:


----------



## WILSMUM

Oooo lots more scans coming up! Yay!
Can't wait to hear what everyone is having!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

I make it 13 girls & 13 boys!!!!
Lol!!!!


----------



## Mizze

Morning all - Peaches congratulations on team :blue:

Im feeling okay now but the ms has reared its ugly head again first thing! 

Im also putting on weight like no one's business! Im 4lbs heavier than this time last week!! :shrug: I know im a scales whore but ive been standing on em every day for at least 20 years so I dont suppose im going to change much now.

Will try and post a bump pic this weekend - I know my belly seemed to have serious popped this week!

Mizze xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

My 20 week scan is a week tomorrow and I've started worryin about a low lyin placenta - I hope I dont have it again :( also I hope baby is fine...scans are always so nerve wracking!!

What has everyone got planned for the summer hols??


----------



## cho

Nicki, i had low lying placenta with ds, but mine moved thankfully, i dont have it this time so dont worry hun.
Hope everyone is ok. I gained weight this week and in shock, as u know i lost 10lbs since being pregnant, then weighed myself and overnight i gained 3lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
However, im still 7 lbs down so im happy :)
I have 2 b'day parties to try and keep up for on sat! dreading it! x


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've put on about 9lbs :( a bit depressin really lol! 

My placenta moved with Aimee, but the stress I went through wondering if I'd need a csection freaks me out...csection is my ultimate phobia! Hope I'll be the same as you and no sign of low placenta with this baby. 

I really need to do some housework now! If you see me back here within an hour (or on FB) shout at me lol!!


----------



## Pixxie

im in major trouble girls, my back up laptop has blown up! Im currently trying to get my bnb fix on my mobile but its not working very well, everything takes forever! 

oooh yay lots of scans coming up, i wonder if pink or blue will win for the december dreamers? 

cant wait to get my moses basket this saturday! :happydance: and my step-mums friend has a john lewis cotbed with matress for sale, only used about 10 times for £75!! 

i suppose not having a laptop will be good for the housework, cant really put it off now :haha: xxxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Oh No! I don't know what I'd do without my laptop - I've got my life on here pretty much!!!!

Well I have put on 1lb!!! WooHoo!!!! My aim after having baby is to get fit and get down to a size 10 again and at this rate I'll pop baby out and that'll be that, size 10!!! Lol!!!!

I think I'm vering towards going for an elective c-section, means bubs'll come around 15th Nov so'll be nearly 6 weeks by xmas so hopefully happy and settled int a routine by then! The only thing i really want esp as I don't know the sex is to be awake when its born and really the only way i can guarantee that is by opting for a c-section! And it just makes DH having time off work and my mum being here to look after DS all that bit easier! I was thinking I'd have till October before making a decision but DH wants to give his work as much notice as possible and offically he has to give them my due date and expected time of paternity leave within 4 weeks!!!!


----------



## cho

Nicki sure it will be fine, They didnt even tell em i had a low lying, i looked through my notes after 20 weeks scan well it was when i was about 25 weeks i noticed it said in my scan note. so i rang my mw and asked what that meant and she was shocked they hadnt arranged another scan or explained, so fif i hadnt noticed and it hadnt moved that would of been a disaster if i had gone in to natural labour, thankfully at 32 weeks they scanned me and it had moved!

My buggies coming today!! xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Good luck for all the scans girls!! Nikki don't worry about your placenta hun - I read that the eggy never implants in the same place as previous pregnancies so it will likely be in a completely different place this pregnancy :flower: 

Mizze sorry your MS has kicked in - I've felt sicky for the past 3 days and don't know if it's cos I feel exhausted from not being able to get comfy cos of my hips during the night or if it's MS just hoping it's not MS.....

I ordered my pram today girls it should be here in a few days :happydance: yay!! 

xx


----------



## mummyclo

Wow, just noticed we have equal :blue: and :pink: bumps!
Got cramp again :(
Glad you ordered your pram ness, what did you get? My mum wont let me get mine yet as she is buying it and she says its bad luck :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

nah I'm not superstitious and I'm also extremely impatient and want the pram NOW!!! :haha: 

I ordered this one - I got it for £155 on Mothercare.com as it was reduced from £219.99 to £169.99 and I had a £15 off coupon for ordering online as well as free delivery :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

NICE! It comes with car seat too for that price :o bargain!
Im not superstitious either! Silly mother! :(


----------



## Nessicle

Exactly! The car seat alone is worth £70! You can get a base for it too like an Isofix but for the Graco car seats and it costs £25 so we can just click it in and out of the car and on to the pram!


----------



## WILSMUM

My Mum was like that as well when I asked her if she could order our pushchair for us - she said its bad luck to have it in the hosue and then said well i suppose I could if you put it in the garage and promise not to get it out the box!!


----------



## cho

Thats a good price ness, i got mine on my catalogue in the end as it was cheaper than anywhere else, As the buggy alone everywhere is £300 odd, thats not inc car seat, fottmuff or changing bag, i paid 325 for all of it! the carseat alone is £90.
I want it to hurry up i will post pics later :)


----------



## Nessicle

lol what are mums like - my mums quite young so doesnt believe in a lot of the old wives superstitions thankfully she's been shopping for stuff since my 12 week scan! xx


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> Thats a good price ness, i got mine on my catalogue in the end as it was cheaper than anywhere else, As the buggy alone everywhere is £300 odd, thats not inc car seat, fottmuff or changing bag, i paid 325 for all of it! the carseat alone is £90.
> I want it to hurry up i will post pics later :)

it's weird how much some places charge so much more than others. The pram I got was like £250 in some places! Mental!


----------



## Kerrieann

That is mental how they can charge that much more on different websites, makes you feel sorry for those that dont shop around tho and end up getting ripped off! Mine £450 in mothercare and £595 on the bugaboo website!!! Crazy!

I have spent all nite then all this morning de-cluttering th house ready for bubba, got rid of 5 black bags of crap that i had been hauding lol, im a bit of a neat freak really and no one can tell i have mess because i cram it all upstairs in cupboards etc! :haha: but its gotta go as gotta fit us 4 in a 2 bed so need the extra storage and space now!


----------



## Nessicle

ugh Kerrie I need to do some decluttering - we have a teeny house and the spare room will be bubs' bedroom and she'll have to share her bedroom with me as we dont even have room for both our clothes in mine and OH's room lol, so need to do some major de-crapping of the room ha ha x


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> lol what are mums like - my mums quite young so doesnt believe in a lot of the old wives superstitions thankfully she's been shopping for stuff since my 12 week scan! xx

My mums quite young too - she was only 19 when she had me!! And shes already bought stuff for bubs - shes been knitting for ages and got it a snowsuit when I was about 18 wks!!!


----------



## Nessicle

yeah my mum was 18 when she had me - I find that quite scary I don't know how she managed to look after a little human at such a tender age! She had 3 kids by my age eek!


----------



## Nessicle

Has anyone else felt bubs kick their cervix? she's kicking loads right now and her kicks are aimed downwards and it feels really low down and doesnt feel good I know that much! In fact it feels rather uncomfortable and they're quite strong kicks lol! 

what if she kicks the mucous plug out lol?! :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

LOL :rofl: my mum was 19 when she had me too! She is only 40 :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

my dads buying my pram and keeps telling me to calm down, we have plenty of time to get it :haha: im so impatient! he did say we could go look at it next week and have a play with it :D but i doubt he will let me have it until bubs is born! i think he plans to give us a lift from the hospital and bring the pram with him lol 

i cant stop eating today! ive already had 2 bowls of cherios, a tangerine, 2 slices of toast with mackrel pate, 4 mini sausage rolls, a banana and a chocolate mouse ... and im still hungry! either this baby is having a growth spurt or ive just turned into a right fatty :rofl: xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Hi girls, Shatterd today. Cant wait for bedtime


----------



## Kerrieann

My mum and da were young too, they were 18 and 19 when they had us, my mum was my ages looking after 3 kids under 4! :wacko:

Pixxie im having a hungry day too, ive had jam on toast, a muller light, grapes, 3 hobnob flapjack bars (the best things ever) a egg mayp wrap and a bag of crisps :haha: think ill stop untill dinner time now tho lol


----------



## mummyclo

Im always hungry too pixxie, just bubz eating away at your extra calories :haha:


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> LOL :rofl: my mum was 19 when she had me too! She is only 40 :haha:

Oh god, that makes me feel old - Im 38 in October. 

Mizze


----------



## lozzy21

My mam was 20 when she had me so shes 42 but has a 3 year old son. My step dad is only 31 :rofl:


----------



## mummyclo

Mizze said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> LOL :rofl: my mum was 19 when she had me too! She is only 40 :haha:
> 
> Oh god, that makes me feel old - Im 38 in October.
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...

Sorry Mizze :dohh:
:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

ooh toyboy for your mum lozzy!! 

I'm 26 and my mum is 45 so we're very close it's really nice xx


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> LOL :rofl: my mum was 19 when she had me too! She is only 40 :haha:
> 
> Oh god, that makes me feel old - Im 38 in October.
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry Mizze :dohh:
> :hugs:Click to expand...

S'okay - not your fault my broody gene didnt kick in until I was old! :)

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

LOL i wouldn't say "old" 
I would say first time mum at 60 is old :rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> ooh toyboy for your mum lozzy!!
> 
> I'm 26 and my mum is 45 so we're very close it's really nice xx

Yep lol. There is less of an age gap between me and my stepdad than there is between him and my mam :rofl:


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> LOL i wouldn't say "old"
> I would say first time mum at 60 is old :rofl:

Blimey - now there's a thought! 

Not old exactly but definately old in Mum terms - our bodies are designed to kick off pregnancy at about 16-18yrs and im 20 years older than that! Ive always been amazed that we concieved so easily - DH is 42. 

Mizze


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze I work in Law so a lot of barristers and solicitors etc dont have children til nearer their 40's so it's defo not uncommon. I used to babysit for a woman's kids and she had her first baby at 40 and her second at 44!xx


----------



## Mizze

Thanks Ness. True its not that uncommon these days - My boss's wife was 36 having her first and 40 with her second. My SIL had her last child at 37. 

It does occasionally feel strange though - there was a thread not long ago about people looking down on you if you look too young to be pregnant - me I worry about people thinking I look too old! :) :blush:

And sometimes its a bit of a shock to realise on here you are old enough to be someone's Mum! :dohh: :)

Doesnt worry me too much - this is the right time for me and DH - and ive no issues over being 40 soon - I (we) have done a lot in our lives at this point - having a family now seems perfect to us. 

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

Got my buggy :happydance: 
Got some pics for you, it came with loads too x


----------



## ducky1502

My mum was 27 when she had me and didn't have my sisters until her mid 30's. That's because she was career focused until then. I've just decided to do the family bit first and THEN have a career. Just shows that we're all different and want different things at different times.

I'd say we now have over half the house packed, it's a good feeling! My mum and dad offered us their HUGE american fridge for our new house, was SO excited, but they have decided to sell it to the people who are renting their house from them. So now my dad is taking me to the co-op electrical department later to choose a new fridge freezer.... my budget?! £100!! As if! My dad lives in his own world sometimes I swear :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

Wow charlotte that pram looks lovely :) even nicer than the pics you showed us yesterday.

Can't wait to get mine :D


----------



## Mizze

Ooh nice Charlotte. That looks great.

Im getting serious Pram envy these days! :)

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

Thanks, well i didnt want to spend loads and this was such a good price for all of it, got coy toes, changing bag, underlay, changing mat, also i like how it changes to carrycot from buggy so you dont have a seperate carrycot, it all transforms so easy too xxx im chuffed! x


----------



## Nessicle

oooh cool buggy charlotte! It's like a tripod! 

Mizze as long as you and OH are happy and its the right time for you sod what anyone else thinks! And I'm sure you certainly don't look 38 either :flower: 

xx


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> oooh cool buggy charlotte! It's like a tripod!
> 
> Mizze as long as you and OH are happy and its the right time for you sod what anyone else thinks! *And I'm sure you certainly don't look 38 either  *
> xx


Of course not! :winkwink:

You and Ducky are right - what is the right time for some isnt the right time for others and for us - its the right time.

Ducky well done on being half way packed! Im impressed. 

Just been looking at lovely pictures of nurserys' on the web - oh I feel itching to get on with something. 

Mizze


----------



## ducky1502

Once I've moved and unpacked I don't think anyone will be able to stop me with baby stuff! I've been really good up until now because we knew we were moving but now we know we have a nursery I may have to be restrained :haha:

It's such a nice feeling knowing that that house is where my baby is going to come home to from the hospital :) it's where his first home will be! The second I found out I was pregnant I couldn't want to get out of this house, which is an old cottage, lovely features but getting very old now, uneven floors, very dark. I wanted somewhere modern, bright and airy where I would be happy to spend a lot of time and I THINK we've found it.

Mizze definately don't worry about being 38!! That's not old!!!


----------



## Mizze

ducky1502 said:


> Once I've moved and unpacked I don't think anyone will be able to stop me with baby stuff! I've been really good up until now because we knew we were moving but now we know we have a nursery I may have to be restrained :haha:
> 
> It's such a nice feeling knowing that that house is where my baby is going to come home to from the hospital :) it's where his first home will be! The second I found out I was pregnant I couldn't want to get out of this house, which is an old cottage, lovely features but getting very old now, uneven floors, very dark. I wanted somewhere modern, bright and airy where I would be happy to spend a lot of time and I THINK we've found it.
> 
> *Mizze definately don't worry about being 38!! That's not old!!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Aw bless - thanks
> 
> Im glad you are so pleased about your new home - its taken us 4 years to live in a house that wasnt part building site so im feeling the lurrve for my house too at the moment! :)
> 
> Mizze x


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely pushchair Charlotte...:happydance:



AmeliePoulain said:


> My 20 week scan is tomorrow....eeeeeeeeeeek!!!!
> 
> :flower:


Good luck for your scan....:flower:



WILSMUM said:


> I think I'm vering towards going for an elective c-section, means bubs'll come around 15th Nov so'll be nearly 6 weeks by xmas so hopefully happy and settled int a routine by then! The only thing i really want esp as I don't know the sex is to be awake when its born and really the only way i can guarantee that is by opting for a c-section!  And it just makes DH having time off work and my mum being here to look after DS all that bit easier! I was thinking I'd have till October before making a decision but DH wants to give his work as much notice as possible and offically he has to give them my due date and expected time of paternity leave within 4 weeks!!!!

Or, if you were to try for a Vbac, you could have epidural during labour, then if a C.section was needed, you could still be awake...Just an idea?:flower:



Mizze said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> LOL :rofl: my mum was 19 when she had me too! She is only 40 :haha:
> 
> Oh god, that makes me feel old - Im 38 in October.
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...


Dont feel old....38 is not old, I am gonna be 35 in November & I had my first Son when I was aged 16/17 

I hadnt planned to still be having children now...But 'hey' thats how its worked out...:winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

IBS when pregnant is no fun at all :( 

had awful stabbing pains across my tummy (could tell it was intestinal though and not related to baby so wasnt worried). I'm so exhausted too I just want get get out of work now so fricking peeved I'm stuck her for another 40 minutes ugh!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Ness if its any consolation, iv been told that IBS pains as bad as, if not worse than labour.


----------



## Nessicle

ooooh really lozzy? Well I was in agony and got through it so perhaps there's hope for me lol :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

I was thinking that the other day, if what they are saying is true then labour will be fine.


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Ness if its any consolation, iv been told that IBS pains as bad as, if not worse than labour.

Hurrah!

My mother always said it was no worse than a really bad period pain. Having suffered on and off for years with that I was quite cheered. :thumbup:

My Mother's labours were both very short

My Sister tells an entirely different story however....... 

Mizze x


----------



## Nessicle

I've been told that the contractions are the worse part and are like bad period pains - I had painful periods anyway...


----------



## lozzy21

I allways had painless periods lol, it is my mam and my sister that sufferd


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> I've been told that the contractions are the worse part and are like bad period pains - I had painful periods anyway...


I have suffered with really bad period pains....But contractions are alot worse (sorry, but gotta be truthfull) 

However, having said that, unlike other pains, its a pain that you cant describe, as its a pain that will be bringing you something so wonderfull.....:baby:

(Hope that makes sense:wacko:)


----------



## lozzy21

I think it all depends on your pain threshold, Like how some people scream there head off when they break a bone and how others can walk round on it for 3 days before going to a&e


----------



## cho

i dont think it matters on pain threshold either way its going to hurt, i have ibs and labour is far worse, but its something we all have to got through and its natural, and the pain stops instantly once baby is here.

Thats being honest. 

Ness my ibs hasnt been that bad since pregnant i just get bad bouts, i dont get the pains as much just before i go to toilet i get them quite bad, but not as bad as they was, but thats cos of the laxatives i think that help massively.x


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> I think it all depends on your pain threshold, Like how some people scream there head off when they break a bone and how others can walk round on it for 3 days before going to a&e

Yes, it does....Mine is high, so although the pain was immense, I breathed through it....:winkwink:


----------



## lozzy21

c.holdway said:


> i dont think it matters on pain threshold either way its going to hurt, i have ibs and labour is far worse, but its something we all have to got through and its natural, and the pain stops instantly once baby is here.
> 
> Thats being honest.
> 
> Ness my ibs hasnt been that bad since pregnant i just get bad bouts, i dont get the pains as much just before i go to toilet i get them quite bad, but not as bad as they was, but thats cos of the laxatives i think that help massively.x

Oh its going to hurt but some people can cope with pain better than others


----------



## - Butterfly -

Am I the eldest December Dreamer at 39!!??


----------



## lozzy21

Possibly


----------



## - Butterfly -

oh god now I feel old!! :dohh:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I think everyone copes with labour and pain different. I had bad IBS-like cramps yesterday and it reminded me of labour so much! I laughed to myself that I've got it all to come...but I did actually enjoy the whole process of my labour and the pain was bearable until the end...and then the pressure of needing to push nearly drove me insane, I dont even remember how much it hurt when her head crowned - but I'll have a reminder in Dec I'm sure haha!


----------



## ducky1502

I think I might start panicking about this whole baby thing when I see xmas things coming into shops! The countdown to xmas is like the countdown to all of us having our babies give or take a couple of weeks!


----------



## lozzy21

Lmao i cant belive how i excited i am over a "posh bottle" I am soooo getting one of these.

https://www.medelasuction.com/ISBD/breastfeeding/products/softcup.php


----------



## nikki-lou25

ooh they are great Lozzy - I saw baby whisperer recommending something very similar!! 

Ducky - I heard jingle bells the other day in an arcade in Blackpool, when my Christmas tree goes up I'll know its nearly time to meet my bubba!!


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> oh god now I feel old!! :dohh:

Thats not old.....:flower:

Anyway, your only as old as you feel....:happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

nikki-lou25 said:


> I heard jingle bells the other day in an arcade in Blackpool



:saywhat:WHAT!!! Please tell me Christmas isnt starting this early....Its bad enough when shops start stocking stuff in October! :dohh:


----------



## louise1302

im 32 :blush:

i honestly enjoyed archies labour and birth however it only lasted an hour from start to finish and gas and air is magic

mines playing silly buggers with me, i felt a kick last night then today bloody nothing although i got the doppler out and found the hb its not as loud meaning the little pud is hiding in my back again grrrr lol


----------



## louise1302

jungle bells in july :wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

louise1302 said:


> jungle bells in july :wacko:

I dont mind 'jungle' bells in July!.....:haha:


----------



## louise1302

:haha: placenta brain is kicking in :lol:


----------



## ducky1502

Harrods in London will have their xmas stuff out within the next fortnight! They always start in august. By the end of september everyone will be talking about xmas and how close it is etc.

I'm usually one of those who leaves xmas present shopping until the last minute. My aim this year is to have it all done by the end of november so there's no pressure once bubs is here.


----------



## KellyC75

louise1302 said:


> :haha: placenta brain is kicking in :lol:

:haha: Gave me a laugh though! It doesnt take alot these days! :winkwink:


----------



## lozzy21

This year im only getting for my siblings because there still children, every one else can bugger off. Iv got too much to get for baby and am only on SMP.


----------



## nikki-lou25

KellyC75 said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> I heard jingle bells the other day in an arcade in Blackpool
> 
> 
> 
> :saywhat:WHAT!!! Please tell me Christmas isnt starting this early....Its bad enough when shops start stocking stuff in October! :dohh:Click to expand...

It was on some kiddies ride in the amusement arcade, I did laugh a little bit though coz I expected baby to be nearly ready to arrive by the time I heard Christmas songs! 

Sometimes I can't believe that by Christmas I'll have a new baby!!


----------



## ducky1502

Isn't it weird that by new years day MOST of us will be mummies to little babies :) OMG!


----------



## till bob

god girls i just had loads to catch up on hope u all ok congrats on blue bump pixxie hope i just got that right lol charlotte ur pram luks lovely bet ur well chuffed i cant wait to get mine out i absolutely loved mine with tilly hope everyones ok today been havin braxton hicks quite bad had them with tilly 2 tho still not had date for 20 weeks yet bloody hospital xx


----------



## xkirstyx

omg my boobs are killing me aaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and omg omg omg my 20weeks scan is 2moz :D i cant wait to see my baby girl!!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

evening gals

just been catching up

I have a low pain threshold and moan about every twinge lol so I'm making the right decision with the epidural :haha:

Charlotte I have only had 2 IBS attacks since becoming pregnant - I've no idea what triggered it off today! Didnt eat anything different either! 

My pram should be here by Monday :happydance:

x


----------



## ducky1502

People need to stop ordering their prams... I'm getting jealous


----------



## xkirstyx

i pick up my icandy on sunday :D


----------



## KellyC75

xkirstyx said:


> omg my boobs are killing me aaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and omg omg omg my 20weeks scan is 2moz :D i cant wait to see my baby girl!!!!!!

My boobs are hurting too...for the last few days, not tender like in the early days....But they actually hurt :hugs:

Good luck for your scan tomm, cant wait to hear all about it & how your little girl is getting on...:baby:


----------



## Mizze

ducky1502 said:


> People need to stop ordering their prams... I'm getting jealous

Oh too true Ducky

Evening Girls. 

Butterfly - you arent old - if im not old neither are you! :) :winkwink:

I have a not great pain threshold either so labour should be interesting!

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

xkirstyx said:


> i pick up my icandy on sunday :D

Which icandy are you going for?


----------



## cho

lol, i will happy as long as this labour isnt aslong as it was with bradley. 
Thats why i hated it soo much i suppose, im looking forward to it, but very happy to keep him snug in my belly till hes due! and i have everything!
omg i cant even think about xmas scares the crap out of me how much i have to buy i think im just going to have to be tight this year! ppl will understand right???
I was talking to dh about whos going to do a xmas dinner, i planned this xmas to do it at mine, but think im going to bombard ourselves round one of our parents :) bubs will only be like 2 weeks old and i dont want the worry of it along with bf.
oh dear im going on one now about xmas, and its july!!


----------



## cho

ooh and talking about boobies, i keep getting horrible shooting pais behind my nips and they kill, starting only on one, the one that sometimes leaks but today i have had it on both, felt like needles! ouch x


----------



## ducky1502

Charlotte we're both half way tomorrow :) 20wks down, 20wks to go(ish) :)


----------



## till bob

labour is amazin i loved every minute of it but i have to say my labour was really quick but the pain was still there i remember wen my waters broke we had to take the dog to my moms as we didnt know if wed be there all nite and she was fussin sayin u ok u ok and i said mom stop worryin im not scared lol things u remember i think i was just desperate to have her here as i went over i would say that the contraction part was the worst but its all actually not that bad and at the end of the day wen uve got ur baby in ur arms it all seems worth while xx


----------



## KellyC75

Im wondering if my maternity bras are to blame? :shrug: (just started a new thread on this actually!)


----------



## Nessicle

I've seriously had no boobage ache whatsoever! Sure once my milk comes in that'll be different though lol

what do you girls think of the name Ava Lisea? (pronounced 'li-si-aah) I'd chosen Ava and I said OH can choose her middle name and he really likes Lisea.

For those on facebook though ssshhhh :flower: I dont want anyone IRL to know xx


----------



## till bob

i think its lovely hun xx


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> what do you girls think of the name Ava Lisea? (pronounced 'li-si-aah) I'd chosen Ava and I said OH can choose her middle name and he really likes Lisea.
> 
> For those on facebook though ssshhhh :flower: I dont want anyone IRL to know xx

I think its pretty....:flower:

Will it be purely a middle name, or will you call her Ava Lisea?


----------



## ducky1502

I've never heard of that name before. Definately a very pretty name :)


----------



## Mavis

Hello ladies, I know I havnt posted alot but I have been following everyones progress, I have been so tired looking after my horses, 9 month old son and working...7.00 comes and im in bed :wacko::haha: well I just wanted to update that my due date has changed to the 1st and today we have found out what I had suspected all along that im having a little girl :happydance::happydance: I just felt so differant this time I couldnt explain it. Im so totally over the moon :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Take care all :flower::flower::flower: xxxxx


----------



## till bob

Mavis said:


> Hello ladies, I know I havnt posted alot but I have been following everyones progress, I have been so tired looking after my horses, 9 month old son and working...7.00 comes and im in bed :wacko::haha: well I just wanted to update that my due date has changed to the 1st and today we have found out what I had suspected all along that im having a little girl :happydance::happydance: I just felt so differant this time I couldnt explain it. Im so totally over the moon :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Take care all :flower::flower::flower: xxxxx

ah congrats mavis how lovely to have 1 of each i know that feelin of been knackered cant believe im still awake lol xx


----------



## KellyC75

Mavis said:


> Hello ladies, I know I havnt posted alot but I have been following everyones progress, I have been so tired looking after my horses, 9 month old son and working...7.00 comes and im in bed :wacko::haha: well I just wanted to update that my due date has changed to the 1st and today we have found out what I had suspected all along that im having a little girl :happydance::happydance: I just felt so differant this time I couldnt explain it. Im so totally over the moon :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Take care all :flower::flower::flower: xxxxx

Hi 'Mavis' I cant imagine how much hard work it must be having a 9mth old & being pregnant....Well done you :flower:

Congratulations on your PINK bump....:cloud9: 

One of each, how lovely...:happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

So *PINK *is back in the lead....:happydance: (for now!:winkwink:)


----------



## Mizze

Congratulations Mavis!

I think that means team pink are ahead on points again!

Mizze xx


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations mavis on your little girl.


----------



## xkirstyx

ducky1502 said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> i pick up my icandy on sunday :D
> 
> Which icandy are you going for?Click to expand...

im getting the pear coz jack will only be 13months old wen baby comes :flower: x


----------



## ducky1502

Congrats on the :pink: bump :)


----------



## lozzy21

My boobs are sore too, i cant wait to go home and take my bra off!

I think im just going to pile round my mams for xmass as usual, i have a feeling im still going to be pregnant on xmass day :dohh: We usualy stay over xmass eve so were here to open presants. I had to work last year so woke every one up early so presants could be opend before i went to work


----------



## xkirstyx

welcome to team pink mavis! is hard work isnt it! jack is 8months old im soooo tired all the time just now x


----------



## till bob

we always take xmas day in turns my mom and dads 1 year hubbys parents the year after but this year im thinkin we may just stay at home if pheebs is here or even if im still pregnant as im havin a home birth id rather just stay put but hubby thinks we shud go to parents he doesnt think its right to just have dinner just us he likes the big family thing xx


----------



## lozzy21

till bob said:


> we always take xmas day in turns my mom and dads 1 year hubbys parents the year after but this year im thinkin we may just stay at home if pheebs is here or even if im still pregnant as im havin a home birth id rather just stay put but hubby thinks we shud go to parents he doesnt think its right to just have dinner just us he likes the big family thing xx

Im lucky, my mam lives 2 mins away so if i go into labour i can just waddle home and the walk might help my labour.


----------



## KellyC75

xkirstyx said:


> welcome to team pink mavis! is hard work isnt it! jack is 8months old im soooo tired all the time just now x

Wow! You deserve a HUGE pat on the back too....:flower::flower::flower::flower: (heres some flowers instead)


----------



## till bob

lozzy21 said:


> till bob said:
> 
> 
> we always take xmas day in turns my mom and dads 1 year hubbys parents the year after but this year im thinkin we may just stay at home if pheebs is here or even if im still pregnant as im havin a home birth id rather just stay put but hubby thinks we shud go to parents he doesnt think its right to just have dinner just us he likes the big family thing xx
> 
> Im lucky, my mam lives 2 mins away so if i go into labour i can just waddle home and the walk might help my labour.Click to expand...

haha that made me laugh that is very true tho im sure walkin is wat made tilly come so quick! my moms not far away so i cud always get home quick if anythin did happen it would be nice for sumone to cook xmas dinner for me and i do love bein with the family on xmas day so who know x


----------



## Nessicle

woo hoo team pink is in the lead :haha:

Thank you for the nice comments on Ava Lisea - we would just call her Ava and Lisea would be purely her middle name not all one name - we were just struggling on the middle name lol x


----------



## spencerbear

My 19 yr old daughter is hoping to be home in time to be my birth partner but she has also planned to cook xmas dinner in case i either cant or dont feel like it. So looks like this year i will be pampered for once :happydance::happydance: quite looking forward to it.


----------



## KellyC75

spencerbear said:


> My 19 yr old daughter is hoping to be home in time to be my birth partner but she has also planned to cook xmas dinner in case i either cant or dont feel like it. So looks like this year i will be pampered for once :happydance::happydance: quite looking forward to it.

Ohhh, that sounds just lovely :flower:

I dread to think what we'd have for Christmas dinner if I let my 17 year old Son 'try' & make it........Probably supernoodles! :wacko:


----------



## sammiwry

Got the keys to the house and moved most of OHs stuff in except his double bed, microwave and bathroom bits :dohh: Just got to pack all my stuff (I now have boxes to pack it all in!!) and get the last bits from Ikea and thats us done!!
I also might not be posting as much as sky cant get out to do broadband for around 3 weeks so will be relying on my iphone to keep up to date and posting!!


----------



## Mizze

I think we will be at home this year - given my due date - either I will have gone over and will have no desire to be anywhere but my own home (though my Mum does the BEST christmas meal) or I will still be in hospital (please no!) or I will have a VERY new baby

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> woo hoo team pink is in the lead :haha:
> 
> Thank you for the nice comments on Ava Lisea - we would just call her Ava and Lisea would be purely her middle name not all one name - we were just struggling on the middle name lol x

As I'm too lazy tonight to catch up, just wanted to say as I saw this I think Ava Lisea is a lovely name!! I wanted to call Pebble Ava is he had been a girl but OH isnt keen on it.


----------



## spencerbear

KellyC75 said:


> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> My 19 yr old daughter is hoping to be home in time to be my birth partner but she has also planned to cook xmas dinner in case i either cant or dont feel like it. So looks like this year i will be pampered for once :happydance::happydance: quite looking forward to it.
> 
> Ohhh, that sounds just lovely :flower:
> 
> I dread to think what we'd have for Christmas dinner if I let my 17 year old Son 'try' & make it........Probably supernoodles! :wacko:Click to expand...

She is so good, would be lost without her. Some days the sickness is still so bad that just opening the fridge has me being sick. She has gone on holiday to my mums for 10 days and before she left cooked and froze down loads of healthy meals for me and becca to have. aparently all i need to do now is steam some veg after heating the food lol


----------



## ducky1502

I was wondering if anyone else was thinking about or considering combi-feeding their baby?


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> I was wondering if anyone else was thinking about or considering combi-feeding their baby?

As in formula and breast? If so I was considering it but not so sure now OH is going away with work for 3 months..


----------



## ducky1502

Yeah, breast and formula. I would rather breast feed and express but apparently a lot of women find combi feeding really works for them. Usually breastfeeding at night and in the morning and the day time feeds are formula. This might work well if I'm working 1 day a week before LO is 6 months old (which I'm sure I will be).


----------



## lozzy21

I dont plan on combi feeding if i can help it, i dont want to confuse baby.


----------



## sammiwry

Ignore my comment formlua and breast, what other combinations are there :dohh: In some ways I think I would do it breast day and formula night as I think it would be easier that way :S But still its what works for you and baby I suppose


----------



## ducky1502

There are SO many options when it comes to everything with this baby lark lol. 

Started looking into breastfeeding cover ups for when I'm in public or we're at OH's parents house where I can't imagine his dad and two brothers being particularly comfortable with my boobs being out! And OMG there are SO many to choose from. Not just styles but designs, fabrics.......... jesus!


----------



## lozzy21

Ducky i think those can draw more attention to what your doing compared to a shawl or small pontcho.


----------



## ducky1502

I agree lozzy, some of them look like real attention grabbers.


----------



## lozzy21

And i think if people are going to be uncomfortable with you breastfeeding there going to be uncomfortable with what your doing, weather they can see any boob or not.


----------



## ducky1502

Will you be breastfeeding in public? 

Surely those who breastfeed can't totally avoid doing it in public?! I don't mean boobs out in the middle of a shopping centre.

I must admit that I very very rarely see women breastfeeding in public.


----------



## lozzy21

I will be breastfeeding in public. In a first glance i dont notice many people but usualy because there being so discreet.

Im not saying you shouldent cover up if you want to but if your doing it not to make others uncomfortable, most people are uncomfortable by the action, even if they cant see any flesh IYGWIM?


----------



## ducky1502

I get what you mean. My main reason for a cover would be for when we're around male family members who I don't think will want to see my boobs and I don't want to have to go to another room every time he needs feeding.

I think I might get a blanket/shawl kind of thing and see how that goes.


----------



## doodle74

sazhuddy13 said:


> hi doodle74 i am due the same day as you and i am also on my 3rd pregnancy i have 1 girl and 1 boy. what do you have? i also have my scan a day before you mine is the 27th july.x

Hey, I've got one of each already too! I got a phone call today to move my scan but only by a day so it's not too bad. Going in on the 29th now.

Have you got a preference for a boy or a girl? I'm not fussed either way though I think perhaps anothe boy on the way (OH's family are full of them!). Will you be finding out the sex of this one? x


----------



## doodle74

Ok had a chance to catch up...

Congrats to all those now on a team! Girls just beating boys then? It's great theres so many scans about now it's lovely hearing what everyone is having. 

Loving the prams and Nessicle Ava Lisea is a lovely name. Hello as well to the new ladies. Phew...

Just to add I loved labour. Didn't find it as bad as I was expecting at all (even though DD was a 56 hour job!) and got through with gas and air both times. Hoping I'll manage on that again. I just try and remember each one that passes is one less till LO comes! 

Dunno about the rest of you but I'm on a countdown to the dark nights coming! The earlier it gets darker the nearer I'm getting to bambino arriving! I'll be so excited to see xmas stuff arrive in stores...fancy wishing the summer away like that lol!


----------



## calliebaby

It's a boy!!!! Everyone was convinced it was a girl.
He was very cooperative and is very cute.:cloud9:


----------



## Pixxie

congrats callie! another blue :)


doodle i feel the same! ive never been so exited for x-mas stuff to come into shops, i feel like a little kid again, wishing the summer to be over so we can get on with x-mas :D xxx


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> There are SO many options when it comes to everything with this baby lark lol.
> 
> Started looking into breastfeeding cover ups for when I'm in public or we're at OH's parents house where I can't imagine his dad and two brothers being particularly comfortable with my boobs being out! And OMG there are SO many to choose from. Not just styles but designs, fabrics.......... jesus!

I have bought one of these & its very pretty & I would feel very secure that LO couldnt pull it off!....:baby:

As for attracting attention to what im doing, I really couldnt care less if I had a neon sign above my head.......Just as long as my boobie isnt on show! :winkwink:

Its gonna be so usefull in public & at home when my 17/18 year old Son is around...:thumbup:

With DS2 I hadnt heard of these & used to go to the public loo when out, now that was bad...Im glad to have this option


----------



## KellyC75

calliebaby said:


> It's a boy!!!! Everyone was convinced it was a girl.
> He was very cooperative and is very cute.:cloud9:
> View attachment 101715

Many Congratulatons on your lovely little *BOY*!....:happydance:


----------



## cho

ooh im half way today!!! :happydance: 

Talking of feeding i am going to just bf for first 2 or 3 weeks then going to express for when i go out after them weeks, but i will be covering. At the moment i am just aiming to get a week of bf done, and anything more than that is a bonus! x


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> Has anyone else felt bubs kick their cervix? she's kicking loads right now and her kicks are aimed downwards and it feels really low down and doesnt feel good I know that much! In fact it feels rather uncomfortable and they're quite strong kicks lol!
> 
> what if she kicks the mucous plug out lol?! :haha:

Yeah I thin my little monkey is doing a similar thing - def keep feeling kinda vibrations through my bits and def using my bladder as a football by all accounts!!!!

Bubs was kicking/punching DH's hand last night - wasn't really kicking that much, I felt a few somersault type movements, DH but his hand on my belly and where ever his hand was bubs gave almightly whacks to it! As soon as he took his hand off bubs went quiet!


----------



## hedgewytch13

Just wanted to add another team blue :) We're thinking of calling him Caleb William....other choices are Jacob and Thomas. I've also had my due date moved by one day...to the 20th of December. One day closer, to meeting him I guess :)


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> ooh im half way today!!! :happydance:

Congratulations on the half~way mark....:happydance:



hedgewytch13 said:


> Just wanted to add another team blue :) We're thinking of calling him Caleb William....other choices are Jacob and Thomas. I've also had my due date moved by one day...to the 20th of December. One day closer, to meeting him I guess :)


Congratulations on team *BLUE*!.....:baby::happydance:


----------



## xkirstyx

MORNING :kiss: 

:happydance: i have my 20week scan 2day :happydance::happydance::happydance: WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :baby:

big congrats to all the new blue bumps :cloud9: xxxxx


----------



## WILSMUM

hedgewytch13 said:


> Just wanted to add another team blue :) We're thinking of calling him Caleb William....other choices are Jacob and Thomas. I've also had my due date moved by one day...to the 20th of December. One day closer, to meeting him I guess :)

Congrats on the team blue!
William and Jacob are both fantastic names!!! My DS is William Jacob!! Lol!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm pretty much planning on bottle feeding - I really struggled with bf with DS - he pretty much cried non stop for the first 2 weeks after he was born and lost a hell of a lot of weight and turned yellow! Was on the verge of being sent back to hospital with him when the mw suggested giving him a bottle as well so I ended up bf him then topping him up with a bottle after as this is what the mw and hv both suggested was best!!
TBH it was perfectly obvious to me that i basically just didn't have any milk (tried expressing once and literally got 1 drip!) and I didn't see the point in bf him and then giving him a bottle after - i just wanted to stop bf and bottle feed but got pressured into bf and bottle by mw, hv and my ex! Needless to say I was a very depressed and unhappy mummy for 4 months with a baby that wouldn't settle! As soon as I stopped bf everything fell into place and both me and Wil were a lot happier!!
So this time I won't be pressurised into doing something that doesn't feel right - i've said i'll try bf in hosp to at least give baby to collostrum and then we'll see how it goes but I plan to be bottle feeding!


----------



## nikki-lou25

morning!!

Congratulations to the ladies who've found out the sex! Its very close in numbers I must say! 

I am going to try and breastfeed but I struggled with DD and I never realised just how hard it is! I've got a medela swing breastpump so I'll try and express but tbh I didnt get much milk out when I expressed for Aimee and I was sooo sore I just changed to formula...and tbh she's just fine and *touch wood* very rarely ill! 
I got really depressed about not succeeding with Aimee so I'm not setting my hopes too high this time, but deep down I want to do it properly with Pipling!
If I do get to grips with it I will feed in public, I love seeing women BF in public as theres nothing people can see and I dont agree with covering baby up when s/he is doing something totally natural!

20 week scan 1 week today! Countdown can begin...just hoping all is ok in there!


----------



## Mizze

Morning girls just catching up

Kirsty - lucky you!! 

Callie and Hedgewytch - congrats on the Boys! Its really neck and neck at the moment isnt it! I think boys are ahead again now

Charlotte-congrats on being half way - im 2 weeks behind you and I cant wait to get to half way.

Im intending to bf and express - i will bf in public, again as long as im not showing my boob im happy. As to that though DH was slightly taken aback to see a woman expressing into a breast pump in the checkout queue at Tesco's - no baby to be seen. Now bf if the babes is hungry in Tesco's we can understand the need to feed then and there but expressing? :wacko: Are we missing something about expressing milk? 

Mizze xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

WILSMUM said:


> I'm pretty much planning on bottle feeding - I really struggled with bf with DS - he pretty much cried non stop for the first 2 weeks after he was born and lost a hell of a lot of weight and turned yellow! Was on the verge of being sent back to hospital with him when the mw suggested giving him a bottle as well so I ended up bf him then topping him up with a bottle after as this is what the mw and hv both suggested was best!!
> TBH it was perfectly obvious to me that i basically just didn't have any milk (tried expressing once and literally got 1 drip!) and I didn't see the point in bf him and then giving him a bottle after - i just wanted to stop bf and bottle feed but got pressured into bf and bottle by mw, hv and my ex! Needless to say I was a very depressed and unhappy mummy for 4 months with a baby that wouldn't settle! As soon as I stopped bf everything fell into place and both me and Wil were a lot happier!!
> So this time I won't be pressurised into doing something that doesn't feel right - i've said i'll try bf in hosp to at least give baby to collostrum and then we'll see how it goes but I plan to be bottle feeding!

I could've skipped my last post and just put ^^WSS, I was exactly the same! Hard isn't it!? That's why I'm not putting pressure on myself, I'll try but I will change to bottle sooner if I feel as down as I did with Aimee.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mizze said:


> Morning girls just catching up
> 
> Im intending to bf and express - i will bf in public, again as long as im not showing my boob im happy. As to that though DH was slightly taken aback to see a woman expressing into a breast pump in the checkout queue at Tesco's - no baby to be seen. Now bf if the babes is hungry in Tesco's we can understand the need to feed then and there but expressing? :wacko: Are we missing something about expressing milk?
> 
> Mizze xx

It does seem a bit bizarre but she might have been engorged and needed to express, abeit a bit odd to do so in Tesco lol!


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> So this time I won't be pressurised into doing something that doesn't feel right - i've said i'll try bf in hosp to at least give baby to collostrum and then we'll see how it goes but I plan to be bottle feeding!

Good for you Wilsmum. No one should be pressurised like that- Im intending to bf but if I cant or babes wont, then so be it - I am quite happy to go head to head with the mw or health visitor if I have to. 

Im told the collostrum is the most important bit because its chock full of good stuff - is that right. 

Im going to be speaking more to my sister (who bf both of hers) as well as watching the dvd - to get a better idea of exactly whats involved and how hard it is so hopefully it wont be such a shock.

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

nikki-lou25 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls just catching up
> 
> Im intending to bf and express - i will bf in public, again as long as im not showing my boob im happy. As to that though DH was slightly taken aback to see a woman expressing into a breast pump in the checkout queue at Tesco's - no baby to be seen. Now bf if the babes is hungry in Tesco's we can understand the need to feed then and there but expressing? :wacko: Are we missing something about expressing milk?
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> It does seem a bit bizarre but she might have been engorged and needed to express, abeit a bit odd to do so in Tesco lol!Click to expand...


Well I wondered. What struck me is that she had the breast pump *with her *in Tesco's - do you need to carry it with you?? Eeek I hadnt considered that.

Mizze x


----------



## Mizze

I have put on another 1lb this morning - im now 5lbs heavier than this time last week! I seriously hope LO is having a major growth spurt!

Mizze


----------



## Nessicle

morning! 

Callie congratulations on team :blue:!!!! And to hedgewytch13!! It's very close isn't it?!

OH felt bubs kick last night twice for the first time :happydance: he loved it!! Felt her kicking away in the night and this morning so she's defo getting stronger now it's awesome!! I find I'm not using my doppler as much now I can feel stronger kicks!

I phoned in sick today - have felt really exhausted and under the weather all week and after that IBS attack last night I feel really headachey from dehydration and feel wipedout! 

I thought sod it - I've had two days off sick since being pregnant even through my MS etc so not like I've phoned in sick loads xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mizze - I never took my breastpump out anywhere, although I never really got that established. I cant see me taking it out if it works out this time tbh! 

ness - Enjoy your "day off" take time to relax n recover! :hugs: So fab the OH felt baby, I'm wondering in I have an anterior placenta as baby is kicking hard some nights but Todd just can't feel it!


----------



## jmbbf

hey ladies im flitting between jan jellybeans and here, im due on the 5th jan but as im diabetic ive been told i will most probably be induced between 36 and 38 weeks so i will more than likely have a dec dreamer so just popping in to say hey although i dont feel i belong in here just yet until i find out for sure when i will be induced but :wave: anyway x


----------



## WILSMUM

yeah the first collostrum is the best bit for baby thats why I've said I'll do my best to give baby that!
My mum struggled to bf me - she only did it for a couple of weeks and then I was bottle fed and I'm never ill and DS is the same - he def has my immunity! Even after pretty much getting all his nutrition from forumla in the 2 years DS has been in fulltime education he's not had a day of sick - in fact the only time he's had off is when he broke his arm or to come to hosp appoitments/scans with me!

I've just spent the past hour laying on the sofa watching my belly moving!!! Can't believe i'm seeing little limbs poking out already!!! Bubs has def got a lot bigger and a lot stronger in the last few days!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

I can't wait til that happens Anouska!! 

Nikki aw thanks hun, it was ace for him to feel her! it's possible you do have an anterior placenta - my friend did and her OH didnt feel their little boy til later on but he will feel your bubs albeit a little later than some x


----------



## louise1302

morning ladies 

congrats on all the new coloured bumps it seems like bloody ages til my scan because ill be 21+2 when i finally have it i want to go clothes shopping but hubby keeps telling me no until i know what colour to buy

i never buy my pram until im 7ish months i was 33 weeks last time, i just get superstitious and have nowhere to keep it other than my front room but i love getting it


----------



## louise1302

ness i love the name ava x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Wow ladies you have been chatty!!

Congrats on the new pinks and blues! Good luck for upcoming scans also.

With regards to bf - I also found it very difficult but this was due to my lack of milk and also Mollie's weak suck. I HAVE A SOLUTION!!!!! This is what was prescribed to me in Australia by the hospital and midwives - DOMPERIDONE (it is an anti-sickness tablet you can buy from chemist) you start by taking 3 per day for a few days and then reduce to two then one per day - IT REALLY BROUGHT MY MILK IN. On returning to the uk I registered with a doctor and explained about it and Mollie's weak suck and was prescribed it here also - no problem.

When Mollie struggled to feed from me I then expressed 5 times a day. As it can take upto half an hour a time - the whole family including DH 4 brothers!!! got used to seeing my boobies but you know what I didn't care cos I was looking after my baby who needed me to do this for her. Although I knew her life was going to be short I just wanted to give her the best - which is breast. :thumbup:

I am not trying to force my opinions/beliefs onto anyone cos everyone is different. But I just wanted to tell you my experience. Lack of milk is no reason to give up - Domperidon will do the trick. However your personal choice of not wanting to bf is of course your choice and not the mw or health visitors or anyone else. :shrug:

When we arrived back in uk we were at heathrow airport waiting for luggage and the babyroom was busy so I had no choice but to feed Mollie in front of thousands of people - I was obviously as discreet as possible. :dohh:

My pram arrived Monday and we love it but I don't know how to put photos on here - sorry!! It is sadly going back in the box and up in the loft as we have no room to store it really.

WOW - sorry for the incredibly long post!!


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Louise!! 

We have Imogen Ava as another choice in case Ava doesnt suit her as a first name :) x


----------



## cho

ooh nicki i have same breast pump, is it a double? 
Im not setting my hopes on breast feeding, i never did it with ds, but i just really want it to have the colostrum annd if i can carry on brill!
Ness both beautiful names, i love imogen.

Bradley was terrible at feeding, i had a nightmare, he was constantly sick, he had colic and reflux and at 4 months we found out why he was in soo much pain after bottles, he was lactose intolerant, least with this one i will no what to look for.


----------



## louise1302

archie is lactose intolerant too we found out when he was 10 weeks, he was on nutramigen but weve just changed him to wysoy as he still cant tolerate dairy, i hope this one isnt the same

anyone get any overy pain? i have a horrible pain in my left ovary its making me feel sick doesnt appear to be near where baby is, i have pcos though so maybe its that/


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Just back from 20 week scan...everything perfect and as it should be.

Also we found out we are having a beautiful baby GIRL :cloud9:


----------



## louise1302

congratulations on team pink xxx


----------



## Mizze

Congrats Amelie!

Level pegging again?

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

congrats on team pink AmeliePoulain!!

it could be a cyst Louise - mention it to your midwife perhaps? If you get lots of pain book in with your GP for sure just to get it checked out x


----------



## ducky1502

Hey ladies!

Congrats on the new ladies joining their teams :) yay!

My aim is to breastfeed for a week, then if I manage that then a month and anything after a month is a bonus! They say if you make it past the first fortnight then it doesn't hurt so much and it's easier to establish a proper routine.

Half way today :D:D:D:D:D:D so happy! And I get to spend the day packing to move house tomorrow. Terrifying that we're half way already.... where has the time gone?!?!!


----------



## cho

louise1302 said:


> archie is lactose intolerant too we found out when he was 10 weeks, he was on nutramigen but weve just changed him to wysoy as he still cant tolerate dairy, i hope this one isnt the same
> 
> anyone get any overy pain? i have a horrible pain in my left ovary its making me feel sick doesnt appear to be near where baby is, i have pcos though so maybe its that/

Yes bradley was on wysoy, but when i weaned him i gradually introduced him to dairy, like a small cube of cheese or a spoonful of yoghurt and he gradually became ok with dairy, thankfully.
He is fine now, i can still tell sometimes when he is asleep i can hear his belly bubble, think he still suffers slightly but he has done real well.

I kept taking him to the doctors weekly, and i new something wasnt right they told me it was just his colic, then they reffered me to hospital, and they told me he had reflux so had to have gaviscon, then i got sick of it all he was in agony constant, and would hav blood in his stools. So i tried him with wysoy and he was fine ever since, the doctors are shite, so i went back and shoved it in there faces, and got it prescribed. Its so horrible. But so lucky he has grown out of it.


----------



## louise1302

i find it such a pain, he can tolerate a tiny bit of yoghurt now which is a bonus and a tiny bhit of cheese but he gets the runs off it

we were the same with the docs we tried every different milk going as well as reflux meds and they kept telling me it was bad colic, i put him on wysoy myself and the difference was immediate but then he caught rotavirus at 4 months and ended up on a drip which made him even more sensitive-he as a few allergies the worst being pineapple it actually causes him to shock, tomatos , strawberries to name the worst ones lol

none of my other kids are sensitive to anything its a pain in the bum at time especially when i want to make lasagne lol they said to try him monthly on things with lactose to see if he will tolerate them at some point but atm they just make him sick

i got my downs screening result today and its low risk :happydance: theres no actual figures but just says low so im happy

ness i think it is a cyst it feels the same as when im not preg and i get it, its eased off a lot now


----------



## Nessicle

aww that sounds awful poor little fellas! Doctors don't listen to anything Charlotte I agree they just keep fobbing you off with the same excuse. They did that with my coeliac just kept telling me it was IBS!! 

x


----------



## cho

tell me about it, they have said ibs to me palmed me off with laxatives which yes help, but my body has started to get use to them.
They are happy for me to stay on them, im not!!
obviously its only going to weaken my bowels.

Louise, thats horrible bless him.
At least with allergies as children its usual they grow out of it, or more likely than developing as a adult.
I have problems with fresh pineapple it splits my tongue and bradley never used to be able to eat tomatoes as they use to give him a rash.
How weird must be the acidity of them! x


----------



## sammiwry

I've been told by dr's my allergy to plasters including all the hypoallengic ones is just me being silly but then how comes if I use a hypoallengic one when I take it off it takes me skin with it??


----------



## lozzy21

My child is officaly a little shit :rofl:

After feeling nothing for the past few days i realy started to panic this morning so i pulled out the doppler at 5.30 this morning before work and found the heartbeat straight away. 

And today i have left baby ALL DAY, some of the strongest movemnts iv felt yet. Bloody tipical.


----------



## Mizze

Aw Lozzy :rofl:

I will be checking my LO's hb later - what's the betting the little devil decides to hide!

Mizze


----------



## louise1302

awww hes hiding lozzy mine has been hiding for days ive only felt one movement so far and its buggered off again

i manage to find the hb everytime now but literally always in the same place just the left of my bellybutton but slightly lower am beginning to wonder if it is actually the baby as its always the smae place although sometimes fainter than others

although at 150-164 bpm it cant be anything else can it?


----------



## - Butterfly -

hb always seems to be in the same place here too. Slightly to the right and just below belly button.

Still not felt any movements. . . . really getting impatient now:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Mizze

Me either Butterfly! Annoying isnt it!

My LO seems to like the middle MW and I have found HB smack bang centre

Mizze


----------



## vetmom

I just wanted to add to the breast/bottle conversation. My mom bought me a very fancy double express pump as soon as she found out I was preggo (~6 weeks!!). She says if your going to pump it's worth the expense to get a nice one. I'm going to try breastfeeding and pumping as DH really wants to be able to help out and is taking some of the parental leave. So I'll be carting my breast pump around, but luckily will be able to be very discreet at work.
I have no delusions that it will be easy though, and if I can't I don't plan on feeling guilty about it, plenty of other things to feel guilty about as they grow up!!!

PS - Yay! Half way today!


----------



## ducky1502

Happy half way to all of us 10th December ladies :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cho

i didnt realise we were all due same day!
Yes thats how i see it vetmom i will try not to beat myself up for it, and i bottle fed lo and he is just perfect so if it doesnt happen then it doesnt! x


----------



## till bob

hi everyone hope ur all ok congrats on all thats had scans today and found out wat their babies r cant wait for mine i alweays have loads to catch up on lately for some reason wish i didnt have to work then i cud talk all day lol hubby dtill hasnt felt pheebs move yet hopin he does soon tho xx


----------



## ducky1502

For those of you who are going to attemp bf but will move to formula if not, will you buy formula etc? Or will you make sure you're all set up to bf and then go out and buy more bottles and formula if it doesn't work out?


----------



## cho

I dont wan to have formula in, because i can often be weak and i would worry i may have a rough night and say to hell with this im going to give him a bottle.
I wanna really give it a go first and not crumble at the first time it hurts ect x


----------



## till bob

i tried bf with tilly thought i would love that closness but i hated it so put her straight on bottle and she was great so not even gona have ago this time gona go straight on sma gold but prob end up on hungry baby that was wat tilly was on x


----------



## peaches31

wow! it took me awhile to catch up! lol

i am 31 now. my mom was 16 when she had me and i was 16 when i had my first! so we are all pretty close!

i thought labor wasnt so bad! i had to have an epidural with my 2nd and i must say...i thought getting that was worse than the labor! both my girls came pretty quick though. that scares me a little with this one because i hear the more you have the quicker the come. and i am 30 min. from the hospital! im afraid i may not make it! my last one only took 20 min!:wacko:


----------



## WILSMUM

i've got all my bottles and steriliser here already!! Will be buying formulal nearer the time (prob sma cause thats what i used with DS!) cause i'm pretty sure that by the time i get home with bubs we'll be bottle feeding! Besides which DH wants to do all the night feeds so even if i do manage to bf a bit nightime'll be forumla!!

Don't worry those of u that haven't felt bubs yet or not much - although i felt bubs at 14 weeks that was only if I wasn't preoccupied with something else - the movement was so slight it would be easy to miss or think it was wind!! But in the last few days bubs have been a lot more active and the movements are definate kicks & punches now even to the extent that I saw definate baby belly movement today!!!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Thanks for updating first page with my little :pink:

Piccies below...

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/P7100023.jpg

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/P7100022.jpg

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/P7100021.jpg

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/P7100020.jpg​


----------



## cho

lovely pics hun x


----------



## lozzy21

ducky1502 said:
 

> For those of you who are going to attemp bf but will move to formula if not, will you buy formula etc? Or will you make sure you're all set up to bf and then go out and buy more bottles and formula if it doesn't work out?

Im not going to be having any in, ill be getting a breastpump and trying a soft cup feeder and im realy going to try to persivire with it. If it dosent work ill be trying to express first. Its more the formula than the bottle's i dont want to use so will try everything else first and that will be a last resort


----------



## peaches31

here is the only pic i have right now! sorry if it comes out small! they made me a dvd. but gave me a pic also showing that its a boy! lol
 



Attached Files:







550582796_1949389013_0.jpeg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## - Butterfly -

aww lovely pics.


----------



## WILSMUM

peaches31 said:


> here is the only pic i have right now! sorry if it comes out small! they made me a dvd. but gave me a pic also showing that its a boy! lol

Lol!! Love the pic - definately a little boy!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Mmmmm just had chippy for tea was lush.

OH brought me his last rolo in but id have rather had the rest of the packet :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls just catching up
> 
> Im intending to bf and express - i will bf in public, again as long as im not showing my boob im happy. As to that though DH was slightly taken aback to see a woman expressing into a breast pump in the checkout queue at Tesco's - no baby to be seen. Now bf if the babes is hungry in Tesco's we can understand the need to feed then and there but expressing? :wacko: Are we missing something about expressing milk?
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> It does seem a bit bizarre but she might have been engorged and needed to express, abeit a bit odd to do so in Tesco lol!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I wondered. What struck me is that she had the breast pump *with her *in Tesco's - do you need to carry it with you?? Eeek I hadnt considered that.
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...

Mayby she was 'trying before she was buying' :haha::haha:



ducky1502 said:


> Happy half way to all of us 10th December ladies :) xxxxxxxxx

Yes, happy half-way to you all....:happydance: 
I will be joining you at half-way on Monday! :happydance:



peaches31 said:


> wow! it took me awhile to catch up! lol
> 
> i am 31 now. my mom was 16 when she had me and i was 16 when i had my first! so we are all pretty close!


Snap, I had my Son when I was 16 (well, had just turned 17 when he was born) I am now 34....:winkwink:

The age gaps between my children will be:

10 years between DS1 & DS2
7 years between DS2 & DD
& a HUGE 18 years between DS1 & DD :dohh:


----------



## xkirstyx

just to let you know my scan went perfect and i will update with pic wen my OH gets ot put on computer :D xxx


----------



## KellyC75

xkirstyx said:


> just to let you know my scan went perfect and i will update with pic wen my OH gets ot put on computer :D xxx

Thats wonderfull news, really happy all went well for you :flower:

& she is still a GIRL I assume! :cloud9:(sorry, think im torturing myself!)


----------



## louise1302

theres 13 years between my ds1 and this baby lol i was 19 when i had him

congrats on halfway ladies xx


----------



## xkirstyx

KellyC75 said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> just to let you know my scan went perfect and i will update with pic wen my OH gets ot put on computer :D xxx
> 
> Thats wonderfull news, really happy all went well for you :flower:
> 
> & she is still a GIRL I assume! :cloud9:(sorry, think im torturing myself!)Click to expand...

omg dont get me started, they dont tell u the sex at the hospitals here but she had her leg open loads and i didnt see and dangly bits and im sure i seen the 3lines :haha:


----------



## Piebear2901

ducky1502 said:


> Happy half way to all of us 10th December ladies :) xxxxxxxxx

:happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Wow there are loads of 10th Dec EDDs aren't there!?


----------



## calliebaby

So all this time, what I thought were kicks were punches. The baby is head down and likes to move his arms a lot. His feet are by my belly button which feel like strong movements but not kicks. My husband felt the baby "kick" me 2 weeks ago. Looks like I have a boxer in me.:haha:


----------



## spencerbear

Congrats to everyone who found out gender today.

I tried to breastfeed with my first 3 children and couldnt do it. So when i had becca got everything in ready to bottle but tried breast once again, this time it worked and i only gave up at 6 months cause she bit me (Oouch). My life saver was my breastfeeding cream lamisohl. Will try again with this one and see how it goes, but not going to guilt trip myself if it doesnt work. I used to feed in public and just used a muslin cloth when latching on, would remove it once we got past that bit. 


Help girls any ideas where i can get a nice formal type dress, not expensive in size 22. Have been invited to a masquerade ball type party and i have no idea where to start looking :shrug:


----------



## Pixxie

you have all made me realise im half way on wednesday! how exciting :) 

cant keep up with this thread on my phone lol. 

cant wait to see what team im on, i feel rude calling baby 'baby' :haha: 

been enjoying watching my belly moving for the past hour or so, its so amazing, my baby is doing that! :cloud9: s/hes on a right mad one tonight, i wish OH hadnt decided to go out, hes still not felt it because he wont wait more than a few minutes before complaining 'its not doing anything' :growlmad: hoping seeing the scan will make him a little more excited xxx


----------



## Piebear2901

Pixxie said:


> you have all made me realise im half way on wednesday! how exciting :)
> 
> cant keep up with this thread on my phone lol.
> 
> cant wait to see what team im on, i feel rude calling baby 'baby' :haha:
> 
> been enjoying watching my belly moving for the past hour or so, its so amazing, my baby is doing that! :cloud9: s/hes on a right mad one tonight, i wish OH hadnt decided to go out, hes still not felt it because he wont wait more than a few minutes before complaining 'its not doing anything' :growlmad: hoping seeing the scan will make him a little more excited xxx

Oh that's so awesome! Man I wish I could see my little one moving! I feel her moving but that's it and I have yet to feel kicks. Its really hard to tell sometimes too if its her moving or if I have gas! lol How do you tell the difference anyway? :dohh:


----------



## Pixxie

i couldnt really tell when i first started feeling it, my rule was if i didnt need to fart in 10 seconds it was the baby :rofl: sometimes now when i get a push instead of a kick it still feels like gas though! 

I cant believe i can see it, i wasnt even expecting to be feeling flutters yet! xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Moving day today!!!!! Arrrrgh stress. Just picking up the van!


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> Moving day today!!!!! Arrrrgh stress. Just picking up the van!

Good luck with the move, hope all goes smoothly for you :flower:

P.S Only 2 more sleeps!!! :happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

Good luck with the move hope it goes smoothly!!!

I'm really suffering with a headache and lack of energy this morning, couldn't have picked a worse day I need to get on and clean the bathroom, hoover upstairs, make up 2 air beds and do some shopping before DH gets back with his 2 daughters at about 2-3 this afternoon!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

good luck today ducky!! 

congrats on all the new scans and teams :happydance: 

I feel crap again today the hip issue is gettin worse and I just can't sleep for the pain :( 

I'm so hormonal and tired today I just cried dropping the toilet roll poor OH didnt know what to do or say lol 

I'm sick of OH being so clumsy round my bump though I'm really protective of it and it's like he doesnt even see it and accidentally slams his arms down on me or knocks the vac or chair in to me and it makes me feel really vulnerable and I get upset then he makes me feel like I'm being silly and over protective :( seriously feel safer at work than at home! 

x


----------



## KellyC75

Aww, sorry your having a bad day girls....

:flower::hugs::flower::hugs::flower::flower:


----------



## KellyC75

I wont be online now until mayby tomm nite....Or even Monday :dohh:

So I hope you all have a great weekend, to those having a bad morning, hope you soon feel brighter....:flower::flower:

(note to self~im on page 376....I know how quick we speed through pages! :haha:)


----------



## Nessicle

have a good weekend Kelly!x


----------



## xkirstyx

yay im 20weeks 2day :) cant beleave i am half way!!! wooooo

kelly have a lovely weekend hunny :hugs:

good luck with the move ducky xxxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Oh god I can't wait till my 5 year old grasps the concept of time!! All I've had all morning is "has James gone to get the girls now" - he seems to think that he's gonna pick em up and be back in like 10 mins but he's got at least a 2.5 hr drive each way!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

congrats kirsty!!! 

aw bless him anouska! bet it feels like an age for him! he he


----------



## Mizze

Hi girls - hope you are feeling better Wilsmum and Ness.

Ive just got back from being taken to breakfast - DH had vouchers to a cafe for a full english. Yummm 

Im doing the Race for Life tomorrow - happily I have had some energy for a couple of days and so im hopeful that walking it and taking my time will be fine. I have a great pink headband with glittery hearts on it - (which I suspect my 4yr old Pink mad neice will have after tomorrow) pink socks and a shocking pink top to walk in. I did think about srapy dying my hair but I decided the fumes would be a bad idea! Shame I think id have looked good with bright pink hair :winkwink:

Hope we are all well today. 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Morning girls, Im off shopping today with OH's money :D


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Morning girls, Im off shopping today with OH's money :D

Always a good thing! Enjoy :thumbup:

Mizze


----------



## WILSMUM

I was meant to be doing an 11 mile walk for help for heroes in 2 weeks but don't think i'm gonna be able to do it, think it would just take too much out of me!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

pregnancy is strange - i'm now sat here eating love hearts which i usually don't like but the smells been driving me mad for weeks, so i gave in! They're DS's really but he said i could have them! Bless him!


----------



## lozzy21

WILSMUM said:


> I was meant to be doing an 11 mile walk for help for heroes in 2 weeks but don't think i'm gonna be able to do it, think it would just take too much out of me!!!

Could you not do as much as you can manage?


----------



## Mizze

Blimey Wilsmum - 11 miles is a LONG way. RFL is only 5k so about 3.2 miles and I was worried about that.

Its very important to me though this year because of Dad's op on Sunday to remove his cancer. So bubs and I will be doing it for him

They give you a pink Square to pin on your back - im planning for it to say "WE are doing it for (Grand)Dad, still fighting it all the way" :thumbup:

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Good luck Mizze - you'll be fine. Plenty of fluids

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. xx


----------



## WILSMUM

lozzy21 said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> I was meant to be doing an 11 mile walk for help for heroes in 2 weeks but don't think i'm gonna be able to do it, think it would just take too much out of me!!!
> 
> Could you not do as much as you can manage?Click to expand...

Unforunately not - its a mini bus trip out and walk back - so once i start i'm stuck and have to walk no matter what basically!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Mizze said:


> Blimey Wilsmum - 11 miles is a LONG way. RFL is only 5k so about 3.2 miles and I was worried about that.
> 
> Its very important to me though this year because of Dad's op on Sunday to remove his cancer. So bubs and I will be doing it for him
> 
> They give you a pink Square to pin on your back - im planning for it to say "WE are doing it for (Grand)Dad, still fighting it all the way" :thumbup:
> 
> Mizze xx


Aww thats lovely! Good luck, u'll b fine! 

3 miles I could manage, I'll be doing at least that a couple of times this week as DH's daughters are here and as moneys tight entertainment is limited to free things such as walks!!! One day we've got a 6ish mile walk planned but its pretty much flat and will be spread out over the whole day!


----------



## KellyC75

xkirstyx said:


> yay im 20weeks 2day :) cant beleave i am half way!!! wooooo
> 
> kelly have a lovely weekend hunny :hugs:
> 
> good luck with the move ducky xxxx

Congrats on half way...:happydance: (im leaving in 10 mins~in case your wondering! LOL :haha:)



Mizze said:


> Blimey Wilsmum - 11 miles is a LONG way. RFL is only 5k so about 3.2 miles and I was worried about that.
> 
> Its very important to me though this year because of Dad's op on Sunday to remove his cancer. So bubs and I will be doing it for him
> 
> They give you a pink Square to pin on your back - im planning for it to say "WE are doing it for (Grand)Dad, still fighting it all the way" :thumbup:
> 
> Mizze xx

Wishing your Dad all the best for Sunday :flower:


----------



## Pixxie

Oh my god I hate not having a computer! Using OHs iphone instead is driving me mad...

I got a new couch and dining table today off my dad, he's getting new ones so I get cast offs lol but the stuff is so nice I'm chuffed. Also the cotbed and matress I was supposed to be getting for £75 I'm now getting for £50! 

Really tired and spotty today, damn hormones :( xx


----------



## mummyclo

Hey :flower:


----------



## till bob

hey girlies how r we all today well im just havin a nice chilled weekend then goin to york for the day mon so lukin forward to that hope u all enjoy ur wkend xx


----------



## lozzy21

Well dident spend much cos we dident get into town till 4.30 lol But we got a few bits


----------



## Sherri81

Has anyone even thought about this yet... In about 4 weeks or so, some of us could be moving over to the 3rd trimester forum if we want to.. OMG!!

Personally I just want to make 24 weeks, but some of you girls are closing in on the 3rd trimester!!

Hubby is hard at work on the baby's room. The walls are painted, he just has to do the trim and the door. I've got the curtain rod and the fabric to make the curtains. We've got her name in wooden blocks to put on the wall, and the crib should be here Tuesday!! Still waiting on bedding, and the light switch plate. Dresser won't be in til Sept. So the nursery is about 1/3 of the way done I'd say.


----------



## Mizze

Hi Sherri - I was wondering how you were doing. 

I wont be in third tri for a while yet but it seems only yesterday the Dreamers thread came over to here! It feels like its starting to speed up now.

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Baby likes ginger beer.


----------



## Sherri81

Awww, you missed me?? Lol.

Honestly... I've pretty much been sleeping!! I don't get it. I thought the 2nd tri is the 'energy' tri... I wake up at 7:30am and by 9am I want to go back to sleep. My mom came over the other day and found me asleep on the couch at 1 in the afternoon the other day!! And my brother came for a visit as well. We only see him about once a year, so when he's here, we make the best of it... which meant a couple of long nights of me falling asleep on the couch at my parents. I figure since I was technically still in the same room as him, we were still visiting...


----------



## spencerbear

Hi all

Hope your all having a good weekend. I went to a beach bbq with people from work yesterday and for some strange reason feel like ive been drinking all night. Very strange lol
Going to have a relaxing day before another week of work ahead of me.

xx


----------



## cho

ah spencerbear i get like that if i am overtired i often feel like i have a hangover its horrible! hope you feel better x


----------



## Mincholada

hey ladies :) haven't written in a while! was half way through pregnancy yesterday! SOOOO COOL!!!! just gotta survive 4 more weeks to become viable and i'll feel a little better. of course all of a sudden i got so sick at work friday, that i was send home after two hours. i came in and was hot and cold and then i started freezing and getting sweaty and had enormous pressure in my groin area and it felt like LO would fall out or something. very strange!!! went home and spend the rest of the evening/night lying down. was better today and didn't spot and nothing, so i hope all i good.

i still don't feel LO move yet... well, maybe i felt her today at work. there was something that could've been her, but i don't know. still don't have a bump yet either and people are really starting to piss me off with their "you don't even look pregnant" bla bla BS. i'm very well aware of it, thanks for pointing it out! :(

other than that i join you sherri in being tired again. sleep til 2-3-3:30 PM now when i gotta work at 5 PM. during my little more energetic weeks after first tri, i slept til 11 AM - 12 PM when starting work at the same time. my apartment looked like a bomb dropped again. don't know what overcame FOB today (who is sleeping at another girls house now), but he decided to wash the dishes for me and vaccuum etc... that was actually nice and i might have my day off tomorrow actually OFF instead of running errands or doing stuff that accumulated.

hope everyone is doing great!!! i'll start getting my registry together tomorrow. wish me luck. i really need to get this going as i don't have anything for baby yet.

now good night and have a great sunday!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls how is everyone?

Sherri nice to see you hun and Mincolada - glad you're feeling better today!

I've not hardly slept again cos of my hips :cry: I'm so exhausted don't know how I'm gonna get on when I get really big! 

Got that awful hangover feeling for the 3rd day running ugh! 

xx


----------



## lozzy21

Morning, im shatterd too. I was a dirty stop out last night and was at a friends till 2 am


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon girls

Well I did the RFL this morning and it was GREAT! Im so glad I did it - five thousand+ females from tiny babies to great grannies all running or walking for cancer research. Its extremely inspiring. A sea of pink! :) Previously ive run it in 30 mins - this year it took me 1hr 15mins to walk it. :blush: It was great fun and I think ive raised over £120 for the charity. Best of all my Mum and Dad came down to cheer us all on which was brilliant. :cloud9:

Am feeling a little tired now but really good generally speaking - not nearly as tired as id thought I would be - the mythical energy burst perhaps has finally arrived...

Ness - im sorry you are feeling rubbish again - have you been to the Dr about the hip pain? Or spoken to the MW - It seems to be fairly bad for you.

(Charlotte - I like your Avatar photo) 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

ah well done Mizze!! what an achievement whilst pregnant you should be proud of yourself! 

Is it your dad's op today? Couldnt remember whether it was today or not but have been thinking about you hun :hugs:

Ah yeah mentioned it to the mw last appt and she said it's just the pressure of my uterus and softened bones :( just something I'm going to have to get used to I think. It's just hard getting up for work when I've not slept hardly - by the end of the day I'm a complete zombie so want to go to bed, yet can't sleep cos of the pain ugh then a nice little kick from baby girl cheers me up and reminds me she's totally worth it :cloud9: she's been kicking loads this morning! 

xx


----------



## louise1302

afternoon ladies

well done on your walk mizze

nice to see you back sherri

ness id speak to the mw it shouldnt be so bad already. do you have a pregnancy pillow? i got a bolster pillow instead (same thing but much cheaper lol) and slept with one end under my head then had it under my bust and bump lay on my side and then in between my knees it really did help my hips i also used to fold a pillow in half and wedge it against my bottom hip in bed it honesltly helped loads and i usually got the bed to myself as oh couldnt get in with all the extra pillows lol

im getting a bit anxious about not feling movem,ent-i know its still early on but i felt the others from 16-17 weeks and thats with the anterior placenta i had with archie


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Louise - yeah the pain is the side I'm actually laying on not the hip above if that makes sense so the pillow between the knees doesnt actually help. It's the weight of my body on the actual joint I use tons of pillows in bed and always sleep with a big pillow between my legs and knees :( 

MW isnt concerned I mentioned the pain at 16 weeks and she seemed to think it was normal x


----------



## WILSMUM

afternoon girls - not gonna get on much this week as DH's daughters are here visiting, but just thought I'd pop in and say hi and catch up with what everyones up to!

Went for a walk today and felt bubs puching against my trouser waist band so put my hand there and my god was it pushing my hand away - almost made me feel sick!!!!


----------



## doodle74

Afternoon everyone, 

This baby of mine is playing silly buggers! Not a wiggle out of it for 36 hrs and just as I'm thinking it's time to ring the MW to get checked the little so and so goes ape and has spent all morning making it's presence felt! :laugh2:

Starting to think maybe it is a girl after all given it's a contrary wee thing! :winkwink:

Oooh just noticed I'm half roads today too! :happydance:

A friend of mine was at a wedding reception yesterday and went into labour with her twins! Two little girls born in the early hours of this morning. 33 weeks but good weights and healthy. Can't wait for a wee cuddle :flower:


----------



## Pixxie

My OH felt the baby kick for the first time last night :cloud9: 

Been to look at prams today, we think the Mama's and papas Ultima looks the best. Also have a computer again, woohoo! xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hello ladies

congrats Mizze on raising money for the charity.

Well finally I have felt lo moving for definite :happydance::happydance::happydance: So happy cos I woke up thinking that I really wish I could feel her and then a felt a little kick. I told DH and he was staring at my belly and he could see it moving when she kicked. It was great :happydance::happydance:

On a negative note I feel so tired - no increase in energy for me yet :shrug:

Hope you've all had a great weekend. :flower:


----------



## Sherri81

Still can't see my stomach moving when the baby moves, and no one has felt the baby kick but me. But maybe thats because all of the movement is down at my cervix. And I'd feel awfully strange letting people pretty much touch my pajay all the time just waiting for movement!!

Hubby is still working on the nursery. I wish he would hurry up and finish it already!! Can't wait to post pics when it is painted and the crib is set up and the curtains are done.


----------



## louise1302

i think i felt something tonight i spent 5 hours painting all the woodwork downstairs white and had to get in some funny positions, maybe i squished him/her but when i stood up im sure i felt 3 little pops just under my bellybutton-i didnt parp after so it musnt have been wind :rofl:

im so jealous of people who can have a nursery i only have 3 rooms me and oh have one, the 2 older lads have another and my 10 yr old and archie have the other gawd knows where this ones going im like the old woman in the shoe

i might put up some pics of archies room im so proud of it lol i did it a couple of months ago in spongebob but i put a massive under the sea mural on the end wall looks fab


----------



## louise1302

here it is :flower: it had to be young enough for archie but old enough for a 10 r old too


----------



## louise1302

its being a pain and only letting me attach one but you see what i mean lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

louise1302 said:


> here it is :flower: it had to be young enough for archie but old enough for a 10 r old too
> 
> View attachment 102349

Wow that's fab :happydance:


----------



## Mizze

Morning Ladies, hope you are all good today. 

Louise - thats a lovely photo - I really like the sea theme! 

Ness - no Dad's op is Wednesday (providing there is a bed available! :( ) Thank you for the thoughts though. I cried yesterday when I saw my parents at the race - and so did they when they saw what id written on my back- it was lovely. But oh after I was in here yesterday I afternoon I spent the next 3 hours asleep on the sofa. I was shattered by it. 

I *finally* felt LO move last night! Louise I had the same as you -little pops and no wind! :) It was brilliant to feel LO! I was over the moon. Told DH and he was jealous that he couldnt feel them yet! We had a listen to the HB and heard it more clearly than ever before. 

Mizze xx (2 weeks and 2 days to my scan)


----------



## Nessicle

louise that's a fab room!! I know what you mean about space - growing up when my mum had my youngest sister (her 4th) we lived in a 3 bed house so mum and dad had one room, me and my sister had another and my youngest two sisters shared too. We were very cramped growing up lol! 10 year age gap between me and my youngest sister too. 

We only live in a two bed house and it's a very tiny house we struggle on our own let alone with the amount of stuff a baby needs :haha: 

We're hoping to move in a few years before trying for no.2 want a 3-4 year age gap between my kids and only really plan on having two cos of money but suppose that may change depending on my age and how broody I am ha ha

Shocking nights sleep again because of my hips. Work til 5.30pm too and I'm so exhausted :( 

Think I'm going to have to book a docs appt afterall just to get checked out x


----------



## Nessicle

Aww glad you girls have felt real little kicks! Defo makes it all seem real! 

My LO is mega active she kicks morning, late afternoon and evening and sometimes during the night lol she's gonna keep mommy up a lot I can tell :haha: I was on the bus this morning though and felt a weird ripple sensation 3 times. It wasnt her turning over because I can tell when she turns it's like a slow rolling sensation whereas this was like a ripple it was very weird!

Aw bless you Mizze well hopefully there'll be a bed for your dad for his op to get it over and done with - can't imagine how you're feeling right now! xx


----------



## sazhuddy13

Morning all, i am getting really excited today as i will find out tomorrow what team we will be on i cannot wait. i have felt a lot more movement this past week as well the movements are getting stronger.x


----------



## cho

I had the worst possible sleep last night ever im so tired today now!
I keeep having migrains at the moment but not with a headache just the vision .
I had my 1st migraine when i was preg with bradley and i had one at about 12 weeks with this one which killed but i keep seeing things!!!
last night i had been asleep for like half hour and woke and thought i saw loads of flies next to me and i jumped up and ran out the room and dh came in and turned the light on and there was nothing :shrug: how embarrasing not like its the 1st time i have done it either !!!!
I have also been really itchy lately, i have mw on wed so get it checked then but i have like a real itchy patches on my legs and they feel like a lump, like a bite but there not bites and are bright red i have a few :shrug: i think its like a heat rash of some sort maybe.
Other than going crazy im ok lol.
I get kicked constant now and i can really feel where he is all the time and i get real hard lumps and when i touch him he squirms lol.

Ness hope your hips get better, mine was hurting last night but seems its the hip i dont lie on that hurts like its crushing.

Mizee glad you have felt lo move it makes everything sem more real ! xx


----------



## louise1302

morning ladies well ive felt nothing since the little pops last night so it may well have been wind :lol:

good luck at your scan tomorrow sazhuddy

ness i hop your hips fel better or at last hope the doc can suggest something

mizze wil be thinking of your dad on weds

charlotte i hop the headaches ease soon

sorry if i missed anyone else xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Looks like there was something in the air lastnight. I got no sleep ether, fell asleep on the sofa at 8 woke at 10.30 went up to bed at 1 and could i hell get to sleep.


----------



## Nessicle

aw sorry you're feeling rotten hun must be annoying having disturbed vision!! 

I get those really hard lumps too Charlotte lol I prod her trying to work out if it's a bum or a head ha ha. Can tell when she lays with her back outwards as it goes really firm along the width from hip to hip :haha: x


----------



## lozzy21

Iv been wondering what hard lump is what body part too.


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Looks like there was something in the air lastnight. I got no sleep ether, fell asleep on the sofa at 8 woke at 10.30 went up to bed at 1 and could i hell get to sleep.

Definately - I had a rubbish night's sleep as well last night - just could not get comfortable. Eyes are sore this morning. I hate Monday's like that.

On the plus side a colleague who has been in America on holiday as brought in a huge bag of peanut butter chocolate cups into the office - oh happy days! :happydance:

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze said:


> On the plus side a colleague who has been in America on holiday as brought in a huge bag of peanut butter chocolate cups into the office - oh happy days! :happydance:
> 
> Mizze xx

Mmmmmmmmmm i want some now lol


----------



## Nessicle

lol lozzy - its funny isnt it! I prod her and she turns over ha ha.

Also I've noticed I get kicks more on the left side and have noticed a pressure - not painful - towards my right hip so think her head must be that way lol


----------



## cho

i still get loads of movement down in my cervix and sometimes i stand up and nearly pee myself as he is leaning on my bladder or kicks it, i just hope it never comes to actually peeing me self


----------



## doodle74

sazhuddy13 said:


> Morning all, i am getting really excited today as i will find out tomorrow what team we will be on i cannot wait. i have felt a lot more movement this past week as well the movements are getting stronger.x

I've got to wait till Thursday now! I'm just hoping baby plays nice and lets us find out as I'm dying to go get something pink or blue! This last week has dragged by. 

Get my mind taken of it today though as my current "baby" is 10 today so am concentrating on him. Dunno where that last decade has gone mind!


----------



## Nessicle

I've got my anomaly scan on 6 August next Friday yay!!

trying to book a B&B for Friday in Windermere and it's a nightmare think we've probably left it too late and going to have to go somewhere else :( Just dont have the money to book until Friday have £3 to my name (and even that's borrowed lol) x


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> On the plus side a colleague who has been in America on holiday as brought in a huge bag of peanut butter chocolate cups into the office - oh happy days! :happydance:
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmm i want some now lolClick to expand...

Ive eaten too many now and feel slightly sick! :sick:

Mizze


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi girls how are you doing? Ness ive just looked and found a few bnbs in windemere but im looking for the 20th-22nd for our 1st wedding anniversary, cant wait to get away and mil and fil are having Jake for the weekend!


----------



## sazhuddy13

doodle74 said:


> sazhuddy13 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all, i am getting really excited today as i will find out tomorrow what team we will be on i cannot wait. i have felt a lot more movement this past week as well the movements are getting stronger.x
> 
> I've got to wait till Thursday now! I'm just hoping baby plays nice and lets us find out as I'm dying to go get something pink or blue! This last week has dragged by.
> 
> Get my mind taken of it today though as my current "baby" is 10 today so am concentrating on him. Dunno where that last decade has gone mind!Click to expand...

oh bless not long till thursday. if they cannot tell me tomorrow i will pay to go private. i thought last week dragged. hope your son has a nice birthday. my son will be 10 when i have this one and my daughter is 13 it seems like only yesterday that they were babies.x


----------



## doodle74

sazhuddy13 said:


> doodle74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sazhuddy13 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all, i am getting really excited today as i will find out tomorrow what team we will be on i cannot wait. i have felt a lot more movement this past week as well the movements are getting stronger.x
> 
> I've got to wait till Thursday now! I'm just hoping baby plays nice and lets us find out as I'm dying to go get something pink or blue! This last week has dragged by.
> 
> Get my mind taken of it today though as my current "baby" is 10 today so am concentrating on him. Dunno where that last decade has gone mind!Click to expand...
> 
> oh bless not long till thursday. if they cannot tell me tomorrow i will pay to go private. i thought last week dragged. hope your son has a nice birthday. my son will be 10 when i have this one and my daughter is 13 it seems like only yesterday that they were babies.xClick to expand...

I think we're living parallel lives! :thumbup:

Both on number 3 and both with one of each, due the same time and my daughter is 13 too! Wonder if we'll end up on the same team!? :wacko:

Yep we're gonna go private too. Think we were anyway as it was something you couldn't do back when I had them and I'm deffo not having any more so last chance to do it!


----------



## sazhuddy13

doodle74 said:


> sazhuddy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doodle74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sazhuddy13 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all, i am getting really excited today as i will find out tomorrow what team we will be on i cannot wait. i have felt a lot more movement this past week as well the movements are getting stronger.x
> 
> I've got to wait till Thursday now! I'm just hoping baby plays nice and lets us find out as I'm dying to go get something pink or blue! This last week has dragged by.
> 
> Get my mind taken of it today though as my current "baby" is 10 today so am concentrating on him. Dunno where that last decade has gone mind!Click to expand...
> 
> oh bless not long till thursday. if they cannot tell me tomorrow i will pay to go private. i thought last week dragged. hope your son has a nice birthday. my son will be 10 when i have this one and my daughter is 13 it seems like only yesterday that they were babies.xClick to expand...
> 
> I think we're living parallel lives! :thumbup:
> 
> Both on number 3 and both with one of each, due the same time and my daughter is 13 too! Wonder if we'll end up on the same team!? :wacko:
> 
> Yep we're gonna go private too. Think we were anyway as it was something you couldn't do back when I had them and I'm deffo not having any more so last chance to do it!Click to expand...

OMG how spooky is this. when is your daughter 14? what do you think you might be having this time? x


----------



## doodle74

sazhuddy13 said:


> OMG how spooky is this. when is your daughter 14? what do you think you might be having this time? x

Isn't it?

She's 14 in November. I was thinking boy just as things were so like his pregnancy to start with but now I'm not sure! OH reckons girl though.


----------



## sazhuddy13

doodle74 said:


> sazhuddy13 said:
> 
> 
> OMG how spooky is this. when is your daughter 14? what do you think you might be having this time? x
> 
> Isn't it?
> 
> She's 14 in November. I was thinking boy just as things were so like his pregnancy to start with but now I'm not sure! OH reckons girl though.Click to expand...

mine is 14 in april. i am thinking a girl and my hubby reckons a boy. at least we are different in what we are thinking lol. omg it will be so spooky if we are both on the same team. I will let you know once i have found out.x


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> Hi girls how are you doing? Ness ive just looked and found a few bnbs in windemere but im looking for the 20th-22nd for our 1st wedding anniversary, cant wait to get away and mil and fil are having Jake for the weekend!

I'm struggling to find anywhere to stay with it being this weekend, have tried loads of hotels and bnb's in windermere and bowness but struggling eek! Need to avoid spending too much as we have a wedding and a 30th in August too so can't really afford more than £35 to £40 a night.

think we'll end up having to go somewhere else :(


----------



## Kerrieann

Have youy looked at hotels too,sometimes they can be cheaper as charge per room per night rather then per person per night? or maybe looking at somewhere just out of windemere?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ness, dont know if you tried this one but we stayed here on our 1st holiday away together...

https://www.ashleighhouse.com/

Its my old bosses Mum in laws B&B lol!


----------



## nikki-lou25

aw i think its booked hun I just looked! Sorry


----------



## Nessicle

Aw thanks Nikki yeah I looked at that one it looked really nce! 

Kerrie yeah I've checked lastminute and cheaphotels etc lots of places like that I suppose it being the kids holidays doesnt help either...will have a chat with OH tonight and see what he wants to do. I'd quite like Scarborough as an alternative but for some reason he hates it lol x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sorry if TMI but I am sooo windy!! Doesn't matter what I eat!!

Please tell me I'm not on my own!!


----------



## cho

DH has just gone to run me a bath and has flooded our bathroom just what we needed, im just hopeing our new carpets arnt ruined.
God help him with these hormones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Oh no Charlotte - hope all is ok x


----------



## cho

Thanks butterfly im hoping too!x


----------



## Kerrieann

omg charlotte, hope ur carpets arnt ruined!! Hope alls ok :flower:


----------



## mummyclo

Loving your new bump pic kerrieann!! Much nicer than my bump :(


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks hun thats my 20 week bump pic, going to do a new one on wed as will be 22 weeks! Have youposted a pic yet?


----------



## mummyclo

Having upload problems with my camera, but will do! :)


----------



## cho

I look masive i keep putting of this week doing a pic lol x


----------



## lozzy21

I started work at 2 pm to be send home with full pay by 3.30. There having to move me for my safety and start at the new place tomorrow.

I feel a bit guilty, im getting paid to sit at home on my arse. Im also a bit gutted i dident get to say bye to everyone :(


----------



## mrsbling

Hi Ladies :wave:

Thought I would pop by and check that everyone is doing OK? 

Has anyone managed to have a look at the Asda Baby event stuff yet? I had a quick look online and theres a few bits already on there, but I didnt get a flyer so not sure if everything is on there already? x


----------



## mrsbling

Ooooohhhh Just realised I have moved up a box (midweek lol) :wohoo:


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> On the plus side a colleague who has been in America on holiday as brought in a huge bag of peanut butter chocolate cups into the office - oh happy days! :happydance:
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> *Mizzie, I just LOVE Reeses peanut butter cups.... Luckily my local shop sells them....*Click to expand...


----------



## KellyC75

Had my 20 week scan this morning & delighted to say that our little GIRL is perfect & healthy as can be.....:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oh no Charlotte!! Hope your carpet is ok!! How did he manage that? 

Ness, what about York? That was another of our options as well as London...but London is so expensive we've decided to save properly to go there and fully enjoy it rather than be on a budget.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Kelly that's excellent news!! :)


----------



## lozzy21

I want some chocolate fudge cake but my mam wont take me to sainsburys :(


----------



## KellyC75

nikki-lou25 said:


> Kelly that's excellent news!! :)


Thankyou so much, as some may know from my posts, I have been a little anxious that our 16wk gender scan may have been wrong & we were actually having a Boy! 

:happydance:But we are over the moon & on cloud 9 with our little girl...:cloud9:


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats kelly, thats excellent news! :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

YEY congratz kelly!! :happydance:


----------



## louise1302

congrats kelly x


----------



## lozzy21

Great news Kelly.

Dont want to go to this new place tomorrow :(


----------



## mrsbling

KellyC75 said:


> Had my 20 week scan this morning & delighted to say that our little GIRL is perfect & healthy as can be.....:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Congratulations - bet you are delighted :) x


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> Had my 20 week scan this morning & delighted to say that our little GIRL is perfect & healthy as can be.....:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

ahh the best news :happydance: congratulations:happydance::happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

- Butterfly - said:


> Sorry if TMI but I am sooo windy!! Doesn't matter what I eat!!
> 
> Please tell me I'm not on my own!!

Anyone help me on this - sorry if it's TMI but my bum stinks:dohh::dohh::blush::blush:


----------



## KellyC75

Thankyou all for your lovely messages....:hugs:

Yes, we are delighted in so many ways :cloud9:


----------



## lozzy21

:( Grrrr dont want to go to the new place tomorrow. My manager said there a load of bitches there


----------



## - Butterfly -

it's very quiet in here tonight. I'm thinking my wind question has frightened you all off :shrug::dohh:


----------



## lozzy21

No one slept much lastnight so every ones probably in bed.


----------



## - Butterfly -

oh dear - thanks lozzy


----------



## doodle74

I'm here...can't help Butterfly with your wind query though not really noticed any problems there myself :laugh2: Maybe just eating something that ain't agreeing now!? 

Congrats Kelly on your wee girl! 

And good luck tomorrow to Sazhuddy for her scan x


----------



## Sherri81

When I was eating lots of salads I had problems with gas, but now that I have cut them out I am alot better.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Good luck Sazhuddy with your scan today.

Hope everyone is well. Feeling lo more and more - love it :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mizze

Kelly Great News! Congrats on confirmation of team Pink! 

I am into my 4th Peanut Buttercup this morning - someone take them away!!!

Butterfly - I smell too - Its worse when I havent er 'been' for a bit..... :blush: and it seems to be worse if I eat more meat than normal.

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Mizze - sorry you're suffering too but glad to know I'm not on my own!!

Won't be on much today. Going to a funeral. My brother's best friend. Only early 50's very sad.

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Mizze

Oh no - :hugs:

Mizze xx :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> Won't be on much today. Going to a funeral. My brother's best friend. Only early 50's very sad.
> 
> :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

Oh dear, it will be an extra emotional day for you...So young :cry:

We found out yesterday that my DH's Aunty had died, she was only in her 60's

Life is bizzare, on the day we find out our LO is healthy & doing well, a life is taken away :cry:

Wish you luck for today....Hope it goes as well as it can do :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Where is 'Ducky'? She had her scan yesterday....Hope all went well & you update us soon :flower:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I think Duckys been moving house hasn't she? Maybe she's been busy with that?? Hope her scan went ok :) 

For 3 days now I've had cramps like period pains :( then I couldn't get comfy lastnight, I felt all stretched if that makes sense, like there wasnt enough room inside me??? I know there is coz I've had one in there before LOL!


----------



## nikki-lou25

oh...and I smell too :blush: LOL!! The things we share on here!!!


----------



## sazhuddy13

morning all,i am really excited today cannot wait to have my scan but it is not until 3.20pm god it is going to drag. i will let you all know later tonight how it went and what team we will be on. me and hubby have different opinions so lets see who is right.xx


----------



## Nessicle

I feel like that every night Nikki - I think it's because I've eaten during the day and theres no room for my intestines ha ha. It does feel uncomfortbale though!

We haven't really thought about York for a weekend break because it's actually quite a small place and a bit too close to home (my boss lives there too so we'd probably end up seeing him ugh lol). We're now looking in to Keswick at the Lakes as it seems to have a few more B&B's available as think it's slightly quieter than Windermere. We'll book somewhere soon though for sure. 

Kelly so glad your scan went well and confirmed you're having a girl! I've got mine next Friday and hoping they confirm too lol hopefully she's not grown a penis and scrotum in the last few weeks :haha: 

I had no sleep again last night, I'm so exhausted and so do not want to be working right now. I'm desperate for sleep or just to lay in front of the telly with a mug of tea and not move! 

xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I used to go to Kewsick when I was little, it was our fave place to go lol! We're taking a day trip there when we go to the lakes.


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> I had no sleep again last night, I'm so exhausted and so do not want to be working right now. I'm desperate for sleep or just to lay in front of the telly with a mug of tea and not move!
> 
> xx

Ness I feel like that - had horrible dream about my Dad and woke up sobbing in the middle of the night - not condusive to a good night's rest and im very heavy eyed today (I look like a frog actually!) Still dont know whether Dad has a bed or not for tomorrow's op. Ah well. 

Been busy this morning thankfully which at least helps pass the time

Mizze x


----------



## Nessicle

Ah you dont need that worry do you hun? Bet you feel totally in limbo right now! 

Hope you hear something soon!

Nikki - really? Is there quite a bit of stuff to do there then? I don't fancy doing too much walking being pregnant and knackered lol but the change of scenary will be lovely! x


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Kelly Great News! Congrats on confirmation of team Pink!
> 
> I am into my 4th Peanut Buttercup this morning - someone take them away!!!
> 
> 
> Mizze xx

Mizzie, all this talk of peanut butter cups & I just *had *to walk up the local shop & buy some! Well, they had all gone from the shelf, so I asked the shopkeeper if he had any more & he said, I have these 3 packets (with 3 large cups in each) But they are past sell by date, he said, you can have them & its up to you if you wanna eat them! The sell by date was only last month, so theres no harm, they are only chocolate&peanut butter....So I have 9 cups :happydance: They wont last long :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

sazhuddy13 said:


> morning all,i am really excited today cannot wait to have my scan but it is not until 3.20pm god it is going to drag. i will let you all know later tonight how it went and what team we will be on. me and hubby have different opinions so lets see who is right.xx

How exciting...:happydance: Good luck for your scan

Did you ever post your scan picture, we could have a guess, so far (from other threads) I have a great sucess rate at guessing...:winkwink:


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Kelly Great News! Congrats on confirmation of team Pink!
> 
> I am into my 4th Peanut Buttercup this morning - someone take them away!!!
> 
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> Mizzie, all this talk of peanut butter cups & I just *had *to walk up the local shop & buy some! Well, they had all gone from the shelf, so I asked the shopkeeper if he had any more & he said, I have these 3 packets (with 3 large cups in each) But they are past sell by date, he said, you can have them & its up to you if you wanna eat them! The sell by date was only last month, so theres no harm, they are only chocolate&peanut butter....So I have 9 cups :happydance: They wont last long :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:

Haha! Id have got them too. 

The bag we have in work is at least a Kilo and no one else seems to like them. I can see myself growing sideways as well as outwards if im not careful! 

Mizze x


----------



## Nessicle

what are these peanut butter cups I like the sound of them!xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I am craving anything sweet...and because of your FB status Ness I now want, no I now NEED pick n mix!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> what are these peanut butter cups I like the sound of them!xx

They are yummy....But not many shops sell them

https://www.americansweets.co.uk/reeses-22-c.asp

As for some really strange reason not that many people like peanut butter & chocolate together :wacko:


----------



## Nessicle

oooh they look yummy! we don't have anything like that up here boo!! 

lol Nikki - I passed Wilkinsons this morning and "fell" in to the pick n mix aisle ha ha ha x


----------



## KellyC75

Am I feeling a little sick because they are past sell by date, or because I have just eaten 2 packets (6 cups!) :shrug:


----------



## Mizze

Because you have eaten two packets Kelly!- dont blame the sell by date! :haha:

Have just heard Dad is on for tomorrow - he has to go in to the hospital at 4pm today - dont know yet what time operation tomorrow is scheduled for but barring real emergencies he should have it tomrrow. Its a relief to know it will be happening TBH. 

Mizze


----------



## ducky1502

Hey everyone!!!

Havent really been on since I moved on saturday. Been so stressful!

Had my 20wk scan yesterday :) everything is perfect!! Baby is measuring BIG, he already weights a 1lb and all of his measurements are about a weeks and a half ahead! Total suprise because I'm a small person and I don't exactly have a big bump.

Hope everyone is well??


----------



## mummyclo

KellyC75 said:


> Am I feeling a little sick because they are past sell by date, or because I have just eaten 2 packets (6 cups!) :shrug:

LOL! Im sure its nothing to do with the 2 packets :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Because you have eaten two packets Kelly!- dont blame the sell by date! :haha:
> 
> Have just heard Dad is on for tomorrow - he has to go in to the hospital at 4pm today - dont know yet what time operation tomorrow is scheduled for but barring real emergencies he should have it tomrrow. Its a relief to know it will be happening TBH.
> 
> Mizze

Funny thing is, im still eyeing up the last packet! :dohh::haha:

So pleased your Dads op is going ahead tommorow....Wishing him all the very best :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> Hey everyone!!!
> 
> Havent really been on since I moved on saturday. Been so stressful!
> 
> Had my 20wk scan yesterday :) everything is perfect!! Baby is measuring BIG, he already weights a 1lb and all of his measurements are about a weeks and a half ahead! Total suprise because I'm a small person and I don't exactly have a big bump.
> 
> Hope everyone is well??

So pleased your 20wk scan went well...:baby:

My LO weighs approx 325g.......How many grammes are in a pound then? :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

Kelly, i saw your thread on 3d scans, and im not sure when to have mine either :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Kelly, i saw your thread on 3d scans, and im not sure when to have mine either :haha:


I just posted on that thread again, but in case you havent read it, I was saying that at my 20wk scan yesterday the sonographer gave us a look at LO in 3d & it was so amazing, she paused the screen on a beautiful picture, but wasnt allowed to print it for us :nope: Now, I just cant get that sweet little image out of my head & so want to book a private scan (again :dohh:)

I know I dont want to have it too late, as dont want to know exactly what Lo will look like, I just wanna have another look at her & watch what she is getting up to! :winkwink:


----------



## mummyclo

KellyC75 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Kelly, i saw your thread on 3d scans, and im not sure when to have mine either :haha:
> 
> 
> I just posted on that thread again, but in case you havent read it, I was saying that at my 20wk scan yesterday the sonographer gave us a look at LO in 3d & it was so amazing, she paused the screen on a beautiful picture, but wasnt allowed to print it for us :nope: Now, I just cant get that sweet little image out of my head & so want to book a private scan (again :dohh:)
> 
> I know I dont want to have it too late, as dont want to know exactly what Lo will look like, I just wanna have another look at her & watch what she is getting up to! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Im thinking mayb 29 weeks, so its not too long till i get to meet him! :happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

KellyC75 said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!!!
> 
> Havent really been on since I moved on saturday. Been so stressful!
> 
> Had my 20wk scan yesterday :) everything is perfect!! Baby is measuring BIG, he already weights a 1lb and all of his measurements are about a weeks and a half ahead! Total suprise because I'm a small person and I don't exactly have a big bump.
> 
> Hope everyone is well??
> 
> So pleased your 20wk scan went well...:baby:
> 
> My LO weighs approx 325g.......How many grammes are in a pound then? :shrug:Click to expand...

325g is about 11.5oz and my LO weights 16oz (1lb).


----------



## till bob

hi everyone how u all congrats to u all who have had ur 20 weeks scan well i am 19 weeks and still havent had my app through for my 20 week scan gettin really pissed off now even though im sure pheeps is ok as she lets me know quite alot bless esp at 3oclock this mornin good luck with the new job lozzy sure ull be fine fel knackered had a day shoppin in york yday which was great but tiring xx


----------



## Mizze

Congrats on the scan Ducky! 

Kelly - I have no control mechanism with those chocolate cups either! 

Mizze


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Kelly Great News! Congrats on confirmation of team Pink!
> 
> I am into my 4th Peanut Buttercup this morning - someone take them away!!!
> 
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> Mizzie, all this talk of peanut butter cups & I just *had *to walk up the local shop & buy some! Well, they had all gone from the shelf, so I asked the shopkeeper if he had any more & he said, I have these 3 packets (with 3 large cups in each) But they are past sell by date, he said, you can have them & its up to you if you wanna eat them! The sell by date was only last month, so theres no harm, they are only chocolate&peanut butter....So I have 9 cups :happydance: They wont last long :haha:Click to expand...

 
What are these? I'm craving them and I don't even know what they are!! lol


----------



## Mizze

https://www.handycandy.co.uk/reeses...44&network=s&gclid=CKjr8oyKjKMCFR0B4wodlj7zaQ

Here you go Butterfly - one of my work colleagues brought in a HUGE bag of them from America. Yummm :happydance:

Mizze x


----------



## doodle74

- Butterfly - said:


> What are these? I'm craving them and I don't even know what they are!! lol

:rofl: Oh that made me laugh! We're passing on cravings through the thread! I'm on the other side of the fence here as I hate peanut butter or anything with peanuts full stop!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Mizze - as I was reading through the posts I found the link and had a look and didn't fancy them HOWEVER I could really eat a Picnic or Snickers yum yum!! Wishing your dad all the best for tomorrow.

Well done on your move ducky and your scan.

I've not had my 20 week scan yet - it is on 6th August but have already decided on having a 3d scan probably around 28/29 weeks.


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze thats great news on the op - glad he's able to get it over and done with hope all goes well (sure it will) :hugs: 

Ducky - great to see you back chick hope the move went well!! Wow you have a big fella in there hey?! I'll be interested to find out what my measurements are if they tell me although I don't think they will. Have mine next week at 21 weeks. 

Kelly I'm booking my 4D scan for 27 weeks - I'm the same don't want to see _exactly_ what Ava looks like but it'll be nice to see her moving around in 4D rather than black and white 

I've only got 15 mins left at work thank goodness!! Just sat eating a miniture bag of haribo to pass the time ha ha xx


----------



## Mizze

Thanks Ness (I came home early with headache having spent most of the day either ranting at people or letting them get a rant out! -Thank god for flexi time)

Ive never gotten the Haribo sweet thing but I appear to be the only person in the world that hasnt! 

Mizze


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha I'm just eating them because I'm bored I'm not a massive fan of haribo really! One of the girls brought them in for her birthday treats. 

I've got a headache too just from tiredness though! xx


----------



## Mizze

Ah Pregnancy - its just full of blooming isnt it......

Mizze x


----------



## Sherri81

Are you guys serious that you don't get Reese Peanut Butter Cups over there?? I didn't even realize it was possible that there would be countries that don't have that!! I get so sick of them quickly, but that's because we have about 8 different kinds... crunchy, king size, sticks etc etc...

Okay, so I have (obviously) never been in a Mothercare store. But for those of you that have... how large are these rugs that they sell in the bedding collections section of the store?? I placed an order and had it sent to hubby's aunt who lives by Manchester, since Mothercare won't send things outside of England. Anyways, she got the package in and she said it weighs a ton and she doesn't know what to do about sending it on to me. I just don't understand how 2 packs of fitted sheets, 1 pack of flat sheets, one blanket and one small area rug would come to such a weight. So I'm thinking if its the rug that is super big and weighing the package down, I might just ask her to send it back.

Anyways, hope one of you can help.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Which rug have you ordered Sherri? I know the rugs are quite thick. My DD has a mothercare rosebud bedding range and I didnt get the rug but I did look at it in Mothercare and it was chunky from what I remember...although it was nearly 2 years ago now!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm craving EVERYTHING today, anything sweet or chocolate...I'm going to Tesco soon so lets see what crap I come home with!


----------



## Sherri81

It is the rosebud rug. Crap!! I wonder if I should just get her to send that back and try to find a rug closer to home, or just forgoe the rug altogether since we have brand new red oak hardwood in there...


----------



## lozzy21

I hardly got any sleep last night again, about 4 hours in total. I better get some sleep tonight or i will cry.

Started at the new place today and its going to be soooooo boring. Im glad i can go back to my old place when i go back after mat leave.


----------



## till bob

well girls just had a phone call from the hospital about my 20 week app they must have heard me moanin earlier lol so its on the 12th aug its a week later then it shud be but thats ok ill be 21 weeks 3 days glad i know wen it is tho xx


----------



## Mizze

Good news Tillbob! 

Mizze


----------



## - Butterfly -

Good news tillbob

Sherri - the rugs are quite thick and of very good quality that is why they are heavier. Love the sound of your floor but it's nice to have a rug so maybe try and find something closer to home.

Nikki - enjoy your shopping spree!

lozzy - hope you sleep better tonight.


----------



## WILSMUM

just had a quick catch up, congrats on all the scans and glad u've got yr scan date now till bob, great news!!!

My what a stressful few days and still got another 3 to go!!! I'm going around like a bear with a sore head today!

Talking about chocolate and pesnut butter, I had a real thing for the peanut butter kitkats! Mmm! Wonder if they're still doing them!!?


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Kelly Great News! Congrats on confirmation of team Pink!
> 
> I am into my 4th Peanut Buttercup this morning - someone take them away!!!
> 
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> Mizzie, all this talk of peanut butter cups & I just *had *to walk up the local shop & buy some! Well, they had all gone from the shelf, so I asked the shopkeeper if he had any more & he said, I have these 3 packets (with 3 large cups in each) But they are past sell by date, he said, you can have them & its up to you if you wanna eat them! The sell by date was only last month, so theres no harm, they are only chocolate&peanut butter....So I have 9 cups :happydance: They wont last long :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are these? I'm craving them and I don't even know what they are!! lolClick to expand...

............:rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

yuk it's so muggy this evening. Beautiful sunshine though. Got my fan blowing straight at me!!


----------



## till bob

thanks guys feel better now i got my app im the same butterfly got the fan blowin on me lyin on the bed watchin hollyoaks xx


----------



## KellyC75

Sherri81 said:


> Are you guys serious that you don't get Reese Peanut Butter Cups over there?? I didn't even realize it was possible that there would be countries that don't have that!! I get so sick of them quickly, but that's because we have about 8 different kinds... crunchy, king size, sticks etc etc...


Stop it!....Stop it! :ignore: I love all the different styles when I come to the US :rofl:

Oh & 'Auntie Annes pretzels'.....YUM YUM YUM YUM :dance:


----------



## lozzy21

Think im going to have to go get a bump band to give me some support, its feeling realy heavy.


----------



## KellyC75

nikki-lou25 said:


> I'm craving EVERYTHING today, anything sweet or chocolate...I'm going to Tesco soon so lets see what crap I come home with!

Ohhh, let us know, wont you....:winkwink:

I just popped in co-op to get cheese for our jacket potatoes & I saw a man buying bacon crisps & a lady with croissants, so HAD to go back & get me some! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

till bob said:


> thanks guys feel better now i got my app im the same butterfly got the fan blowin on me lyin on the bed watchin hollyoaks xx


DH really wants a Tv in the bedroom, but ive always said 'never'...:nope:

But at the moment, watching Tv in bed sounds pure bliss :kiss:

Great news about your scan, at least you can now start your countdown...:happydance:


----------



## louise1302

i couldnt live without a tv in my bedroom :lol: thats my escape when hubby is watching crap sport

im still not really getting any movement is bugging me now, i use the doppler every other day or so, so i know bubs is ok but i want to be kicked lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm craving EVERYTHING today, anything sweet or chocolate...I'm going to Tesco soon so lets see what crap I come home with!
> 
> Ohhh, let us know, wont you....:winkwink:
> 
> I just popped in co-op to get cheese for our jacket potatoes & I saw a man buying bacon crisps & a lady with croissants, so HAD to go back & get me some! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

louise1302 said:


> i couldnt live without a tv in my bedroom :lol: thats my escape when hubby is watching crap sport
> 
> im still not really getting any movement is bugging me now, i use the doppler every other day or so, so i know bubs is ok but i want to be kicked lol

 
It was bugging me too until a couple of days ago. I bet you'll feel those kicks real soon. :flower:


----------



## Sherri81

I had to ask my hubby about the whole Reese's Peanut Butter Cup thing and he said you guys don't have them!! That's INSANE!! Hubby was born and raised in England and moved over to Canada for good when he was 16. He'd been over previously when he was about 7 or so, and he said he remembered how good the A&W Root Beer and the Reese Peanut Butter Cups were, so the first thing he did in the airport was get both and he chugged them down on the spot!!

But he missed all of the British chocolate like Lion Bars and Yorkies etc... So he always craved those.. and then guess what opened up in our tiny little town?? A British candy store!! So he has the best of both worlds I guess! But we don't get crisps there...


----------



## nikki-lou25

erm...

jam doughnuts, choc brownies, flapjacks, cola kubes, 2 big bars of choc (milk and Fruit n nut) and chocolate cheesecake :blush: 

Obviously not all to be eaten now but I wanted EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## spencerbear

Congrats kelly on confirmation of your little girl.

Been flat out at work and for some reason they have put me on the heaviest floor for the last 2 days :cry: not good.
Looks like my SPD is starting to play up, thought it was too well, so painful :nope:

Hope everyone else is ok x x


----------



## mrsbling

spencerbear said:


> Congrats kelly on confirmation of your little girl.
> 
> Been flat out at work and for some reason they have put me on the heaviest floor for the last 2 days :cry: not good.
> Looks like my SPD is starting to play up, thought it was too well, so painful :nope:
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok x x

Hi Spencerbear - hope you are feeling a bit better :flower:

Cant work move you to another role if its not ideal for you? surely they must be able to make some provisions for you if you have a chat with them....... I am trying to get my staff used to me not being there (ready for maternity leave) so keep reminding them they need to organise themselves and work as a team (and pretend I am not there lol) ;)

Hope you can get yourself some nice easier work where you can relax a bit more :) x


----------



## - Butterfly -

nikki-lou25 said:


> erm...
> 
> Jam doughnuts, choc brownies, flapjacks, cola kubes, 2 big bars of choc (milk and fruit n nut) and chocolate cheesecake :blush:
> 
> Obviously not all to be eaten now but i wanted everything!!!

yum yum yum !!!!


----------



## calliebaby

Afternoon everyone!!! How are you all doing?


----------



## Mizze

Hi Callie! 

Spencerbear sorry you have had a bad day. 

Sherri - I didnt realise you didnt get crisps over there! That seems as odd to me as us not having peanut butter cups does to you! 

right ladies im off to bed 

Night night

Mizze :sleep:


----------



## Sherri81

Lol!! If you mean chips when you say crisps, then yes we have them!! I'm not sure exactly what crisps are made of though. We have potatoe chips which you guys must have heard of over there. But we don't have some of the weird flavours you guys have. Ian's said something about onion and cheese or something before... and that just sounds gross! Well about as gross as black pudding!


----------



## peanut13

New to the whole forum thing. EDD Dec 16 and will with any luck find out about our little peanut tomorow!


----------



## spencerbear

Stupid hormones are getting the better of me, as i cant seem to stop crying all last night and this morning. I currently have big swollen red eyes and have to work later :nope: this is not good. Becca just keeps giving tissue and saying "you alright mummy, want a huggle" bless her.


----------



## spencerbear

welcome peanut x


----------



## Pixxie

ITS SCAN DAY!!! :happydance: 

Really hope baby is a boy otherwise my mum will have never ending 'I told you so's' for me :dohh: 

OH has admitted even after feeling the baby he cant quite believe its there because he hasnt seen it himself and is half expecting for the sonographer to say 'what? your not pregnant, dont be silly!' :haha: men 

Counting down to 1.20pm :D xxx


----------



## spencerbear

hope the day passes really quick for you x


----------



## Mizze

Sherri81 said:


> Lol!! If you mean chips when you say crisps, then yes we have them!! I'm not sure exactly what crisps are made of though. We have potatoe chips which you guys must have heard of over there. But we don't have some of the weird flavours you guys have. Ian's said something about onion and cheese or something before... and that just sounds gross! Well about as gross as black pudding!

Yep I mean what you would call Chips - Ours are made of potato too! 

See link! Yummmm https://www.walkers.co.uk/ :happydance:

Hi Peanut, welcome

Pixxie I hope your scan goes well today! 

Mizze x


----------



## Pixxie

Yea chips are crisps! :haha:

What flavours do you get in the US then!? I thought ours were standard lol xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Good luck today pixxie :)


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> ITS SCAN DAY!!! :happydance:
> 
> Really hope baby is a boy otherwise my mum will have never ending 'I told you so's' for me :dohh:
> 
> OH has admitted even after feeling the baby he cant quite believe its there because he hasnt seen it himself and is half expecting for the sonographer to say 'what? your not pregnant, dont be silly!' :haha: men
> 
> Counting down to 1.20pm :D xxx

How exciting....Good luck....Cant wait to hear all about it :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> Yea chips are crisps! :haha:
> 
> What flavours do you get in the US then!? I thought ours were standard lol xxx

The chips in the US are really yummy too, they love to dip

Also, you dont really get small little bags like we do here, its all about the size :winkwink:

I also LOVE 'combos' they are small pieces of pretzel with cheese through the middle....Yum Yum

See, I always knew I was born in the wrong country...:haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Good lick today pixxie, i think your having a boy :happydance: 

How is everyone else today? Im going to put my bumppic on later, theres definate growth since 2 weeks ago!


----------



## Nessicle

spencerbear said:


> Stupid hormones are getting the better of me, as i cant seem to stop crying all last night and this morning. I currently have big swollen red eyes and have to work later :nope: this is not good. Becca just keeps giving tissue and saying "you alright mummy, want a huggle" bless her.

Aww bless her! 

If it's any consolation I cried when I dropped the toilet roll the other day I actually sat and blubbered and OH was like "what's wrong with you?!" :haha: 

till bob - I'll be 21 weeks when I have my scan too next Friday - I actually feel quite nervous now just want her to be all perfect and growing well! 

Sherri crisps are made out of the same thing as potato chips (i.e. potato lol) and we have lots of different flavours like salted, cheese & Onion, salt and vinegar etc they're yummy!! 

Good luck with your scan pixxie! hope all goes well hun xx


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Yea chips are crisps! :haha:
> 
> What flavours do you get in the US then!? I thought ours were standard lol xxx
> 
> The chips in the US are really yummy too, they love to dip
> 
> Also, you dont really get small little bags like we do here, its all about the size :winkwink:
> 
> I* also LOVE 'combos' they are small pieces of pretzel with cheese through the middle....Yum Yum*
> 
> See, I always knew I was born in the wrong country...:haha:Click to expand...

Oooh -they sound good!! 

Mizze


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Yea chips are crisps! :haha:
> 
> What flavours do you get in the US then!? I thought ours were standard lol xxx
> 
> The chips in the US are really yummy too, they love to dip
> 
> Also, you dont really get small little bags like we do here, its all about the size :winkwink:
> 
> I also LOVE 'combos' they are small pieces of pretzel with cheese through the middle....Yum Yum
> 
> See, I always knew I was born in the wrong country...:haha:Click to expand...

OMG pretzels yum yum! I went to NY when I was about 20 before my stomach problems that led to coeliac, and I had a freshly baked large doughy pretzel and cheese dip OMG it was to die for!!


----------



## KellyC75

I have another midwife appointment today, but tbh, I cant help thinking its a waste of time! :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

I see my mw at 24 weeks - won't have seen her since 15+4 when I do see her! 

How come you have to see her again Kelly?


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> I see my mw at 24 weeks - won't have seen her since 15+4 when I do see her!
> 
> How come you have to see her again Kelly?

Im 'high~risk' ....Makes me sound like im a problem! :dohh::haha:


----------



## Nessicle

:haha: 

ah right - causing trouble are wel kelly :rofl: well it's reassuring they're keeping an eye on you - hey you might get to hear bubs again too!


----------



## louise1302

morning ladies

i feel crap ive had no sleeop :cry: no reason for it i just kept waking and having bad dreams one about bleeding and one about my grandad who pased away 19 years ago oddly 

good luck at your scan today poixxe its 19 days until mine :)

ness the pretzel and cheese dip sounds lush


----------



## louise1302

kelyy im high risk to, when she did the questionaire thing i came out low risk for everything but because my labours are ridiculously quick theyve put me on high risk and consultant care .luckily i dont have to have extra mw visits though i havent actually had a mw appt yet all ive had is a booking app then my late dating scan and blood test at 16 weeks. i dont see a normal mw until 28 weeks-mad how it varies from place to place


----------



## Mizze

Oh louise - poor you :hug:

I had a crappy nights sleep too - weird dream after weird dream. Horrible isnt it. 

Its 14 days to my scan. :)

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

I have my mw app today too, but im not high risk, my mw sees us quite often :shrug: I keep having weird dreams too x


----------



## KellyC75

louise1302 said:


> morning ladies
> 
> i feel crap ive had no sleeop :cry: no reason for it i just kept waking and having bad dreams one about bleeding and one about my grandad who pased away 19 years ago oddly

Aww, yes, the weird/horrid dreams are back again....I had one last nite too (not had one for a few weeks) 

Mine was also about bleeding & hubby having an affair...:growlmad:


----------



## spencerbear

Imn considered high risk too and was originally put under consultant care for theend of my pregnancy because i suffer from polyhydramis, but since OH walking out and all the downs stuff they have put me under a specialist midwife, who i have to see every couple of weeks. Im assuming its to make sure i dont get too depressed. 
I dont mind so much cause i get to hear baby every couple of weeks, other than that its just a pain for work having to keep covering me for a couple of hours.


Mizze cant wait for scan day, just 2 weeks roday and counting down x


----------



## Mizze

spencerbear said:


> Imn considered high risk too and was originally put under consultant care for theend of my pregnancy because i suffer from polyhydramis, but since OH walking out and all the downs stuff they have put me under a specialist midwife, who i have to see every couple of weeks. Im assuming its to make sure i dont get too depressed.
> I dont mind so much cause i get to hear baby every couple of weeks, other than that its just a pain for work having to keep covering me for a couple of hours.
> 
> 
> Mizze cant wait for scan day, just 2 weeks roday and counting down x

I know - hurray when we booked it it seemed ages away. My scan is at 9.40am! We got a choice when we booked it - so I went for as early as possible.

I was under gynae consultant care to start with because of the miscarriages but after the 12 week scan they signed me back over to the midwives - the only other consultant appt I have is for 34 weeks - the antenatal consultant just wanted to check my progress I think. 

Mizze xx


----------



## spencerbear

Mizze said:


> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> Imn considered high risk too and was originally put under consultant care for theend of my pregnancy because i suffer from polyhydramis, but since OH walking out and all the downs stuff they have put me under a specialist midwife, who i have to see every couple of weeks. Im assuming its to make sure i dont get too depressed.
> I dont mind so much cause i get to hear baby every couple of weeks, other than that its just a pain for work having to keep covering me for a couple of hours.
> 
> 
> Mizze cant wait for scan day, just 2 weeks roday and counting down x
> 
> I know - hurray when we booked it it seemed ages away. My scan is at 9.40am! We got a choice when we booked it - so I went for as early as possible.
> 
> I was under gynae consultant care to start with because of the miscarriages but after the 12 week scan they signed me back over to the midwives - the only other consultant appt I have is for 34 weeks - the antenatal consultant just wanted to check my progress I think.
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

LMAO mine is also 9.40am.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Despite having had 2 miscarriages, losing Mollie at 12 months, having to undergo a CVS and also having suffered depression since Mollie passed away - I am classed as low risk!!! I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not!!

Welcome Peanut - good luck with your scan today.

Pixxie - Good luck with your scan too - it'll be fine and no 'told you so' to be heard!

Spencerbear - sorry you're having such a hard time.

I hate those weird dreams. Thankfully when I wake up I can't remember my dreams but it feels like I've not slept. I always wake up so tired!! but thankfully I don't have to go work so my sympathies for all those pregnant working ladies.


----------



## Mizze

spencerbear said:


> LMAO mine is also 9.40am.

No way! It will be a race to see who posts first then! :)

Mizze


----------



## Pixxie

My midwife sees me every 4 weeks, I thought that was the norm? :shrug: Im low risk but this is my first so maybe thats why? x


----------



## sazhuddy13

Morning all, i would just like to say my scan went well yesterday and we are having a GIRL.xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I think all midwives see you as they feel the need Pixxie, but yeah as a rule you see them way more with your 1st.

I saw MW at 16wks and dont have another appoinment "officially" until 28wks - seems like a bloody long time inbetween. I have student wants me as her case study so I'm not sure if I have to see her at 25wks so she can be assessed?? I will check when I see her on Friday at my scan, if not then I still have another 8 weeks until I see a midwife!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

sazhuddy13 said:


> Morning all, i would just like to say my scan went well yesterday and we are having a GIRL.xxx

Great news! Congrats on team pink :pink:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Congrats on team :pink: saz

Nikki - I'm the same - had mw at 16 weeks not seeing her until nearly 28 weeks. oh well. good job I have doppler at home.


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Congrats on team :pink: saz
> 
> Nikki - I'm the same - had mw at 16 weeks not seeing her until nearly 28 weeks. oh well. *good job I have doppler at home*.

True, I dont use it that often but its reassurance value is huge! Im seeing mine at 25 weeks but not before. Even with a first I dont see mine anywhere near as much as Pixxie does.

Sazhuddy - congratulations on team :pink:

Mizze xx


----------



## till bob

sazhuddy congrats on joining team pink little girls r lovely hope everyones ok today pheebs has been goin wild over the last few days its lovely hubby still cant feel her yet tho cant wait till he can tho pixxie good luck with scan today cant wait to hear all about it xx


----------



## doodle74

sazhuddy13 said:


> Morning all, i would just like to say my scan went well yesterday and we are having a GIRL.xxx

Congrats Saz! :pink: Glad it all went well. So who was right then you or OH? 

Welcome aboard Peanut

And Pixxie hope all goes well today for you! 

Finally get my scan tomorrow, feels like forever since the appt came through :happydance:

Glad to see I'm not alone in having the wierd dreams. I wake up shattered some mornings but I swear it's cause I'm running about silly in my dreams! :wacko:


----------



## Pixxie

Congrats on :pink: !! xx


----------



## Mizze

Off in a few moments girls to meet family - Dad should be going into theatre for the operation in an hour to two hours time so Mum and my brother and sister and I will be spending the afternoon and evening together until we hear something

Hope you all have good days - will report back when I can

Mizze xx


----------



## doodle74

Fingers crossed for your Dad Mizze. Hope it all goes well for him x


----------



## Pixxie

Ok started on my water drinking! :happydance: I will not be told off for not having a full bladder like last time :haha: xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze said:


> Off in a few moments girls to meet family - Dad should be going into theatre for the operation in an hour to two hours time so Mum and my brother and sister and I will be spending the afternoon and evening together until we hear something
> 
> Hope you all have good days - will report back when I can
> 
> Mizze xx

 
Sending you and your dad the biggest of hugs.

:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> My midwife sees me every 4 weeks, I thought that was the norm? :shrug: Im low risk but this is my first so maybe thats why? x

I'm low risk and this is my first too hun but 10 weeks between my last appt and my next! x


----------



## Nessicle

Good luck Mizze will be thinking about you chick xx

Sadhuddy - congrats on team :pink: xx


----------



## KellyC75

sazhuddy13 said:


> Morning all, i would just like to say my scan went well yesterday and we are having a GIRL.xxx

Yey...Many Congratulations on joining team *PINK!* :happydance:


Good luck for your scan tomm 'Doodle' :baby:

Hope all goes well for your Dad today Mizzie :flower::flower:


----------



## cho

mizzee hope everything goes well hun x

Ness thats a long time in between mw app isnt it!

I have been trying to think of names this morning and not really getting anywhere i like Dylan, Ethan and Laurence but i couldnt pin point any i love :( x


----------



## sazhuddy13

doodle74 said:


> sazhuddy13 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all, i would just like to say my scan went well yesterday and we are having a GIRL.xxx
> 
> Congrats Saz! :pink: Glad it all went well. So who was right then you or OH?
> 
> Welcome aboard Peanut
> 
> And Pixxie hope all goes well today for you!
> 
> Finally get my scan tomorrow, feels like forever since the appt came through :happydance:
> 
> Glad to see I'm not alone in having the wierd dreams. I wake up shattered some mornings but I swear it's cause I'm running about silly in my dreams! :wacko:Click to expand...

i was right like i am always lol. good luck on your scan tomorrow cannot wait to hear what team you will be on.xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats on the :pink: bump sazhuddy :wohoo::wohoo:

Good luck for you and your dad today Mizze :hugs:

Good luck for the scan tomorrow! Anyone heard from Pixxie yet?


----------



## Kerrieann

Girls heres my 22 week bump! :happydance: Please excuse the mess :blush: lol


----------



## cho

loving the bump kerri i will try do one tonight x


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> mizzee hope everything goes well hun x
> 
> Ness thats a long time in between mw app isnt it!
> 
> I have been trying to think of names this morning and not really getting anywhere i like Dylan, Ethan and Laurence but i couldnt pin point any i love :( x

yeah that's what I thought but didnt question it - just thought it was the norm that as I'm having a normal healthy pregnancy she didnt need to see me. Got my scan at 21 weeks next week and will see the Registrar then at the antenatal clinic but other than routine questions I dont think they do anything else when I see the Registrar!

I'd chosen Ethan Andrew as a boys name :) Andrew is OH's middle name x


----------



## - Butterfly -

c.holdway said:


> loving the bump kerri i will try do one tonight x

 
Such a cute bump!! I've not done one yet cos I'm fat!!! lol


----------



## Pixxie

I'm back!!! And were on team .................... :pink: PINK!!! 

I can't believe it I was so sure it was a boy but the lady showed me the toilet shot on the screen and the famous 3 bright lines :cloud9: the scan was amazing, much better than the first one, the lady was so nice and showed me all the bits of her, did a close up of her little hands and we saw her have a little yawn! Were so happy and got an ace picture too 
https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/Oldies/7aec4083.jpg


----------



## - Butterfly -

Yay pixxie team :pink:

I guessed right on fb!!!

The 2 Siobhan's are having girls :happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS XXX


----------



## mummyclo

Congrats on :pink: pixxie! :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Congrats Pixxie!! xx


----------



## till bob

congratulations pixxie on ur pink bump how lovely i was the same convinced it was a boy and she turn out to be a girl xx


----------



## Nessicle

me too till bob I was convinced boy but having a girl!

Pixxie did I guess boy or girl for you? Think I guessed girl but can't remember!x


----------



## doodle74

Congrats Pixxie! So pleased for you! :flower:

So it's been a couple of girls in last few days...and my scan is tomorrow...so we gotta be due a December boy right? :winkwink:


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats Pixxie,lovely scan pic too :wohoo: Will add your pink storks to the list!


----------



## Pixxie

Ness I think you guessed pink :haha: OH wanted a boy but I can tell hes really chuffed about having a daughter, he rang everyone before they brought out my scan report :D xx


----------



## till bob

little girls r sooooo gorgeous im so glad we r havin another pink one little boys r just as lovely tho iv just been readin a thread where everyone wants boys i was really shocked they were sayin that they hate pink girly crap u dont have to have pink just cause they r girls boys or girls who cares aslong as they r perfect xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Hehe i put my boy in pink! Everyone always comments on it and sais how gorgeous he looks in it, i dont care wether i have 5 boys or a mixture of each!


----------



## sazhuddy13

Pixxie said:


> I'm back!!! And were on team .................... :pink: PINK!!!
> 
> I can't believe it I was so sure it was a boy but the lady showed me the toilet shot on the screen and the famous 3 bright lines :cloud9: the scan was amazing, much better than the first one, the lady was so nice and showed me all the bits of her, did a close up of her little hands and we saw her have a little yawn! Were so happy and got an ace picture too
> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/Oldies/7aec4083.jpg

congratulations on team pink and that is a really good scan picture my baby was all curled up.xx


----------



## till bob

exactly tilly wears alot of jeans and dark col shes not always in pink and who cares as long as they r healthy my 2 nephews r the little boys in my life and i love them to pieces they r such dudes xx


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Girls heres my 22 week bump! :happydance: Please excuse the mess :blush: lol
> 
> View attachment 102950


What a lovely bump Kerrie....:winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

doodle74 said:


> So it's been a couple of girls in last few days...and my scan is tomorrow...so we gotta be due a December boy right? :winkwink:

Wishing you the very best of luck for your scan tommorow :flower:

Cant wait to hear all about it :baby: Scan days are so exciting :happydance:


----------



## roxie78

My scan is tomorrow too! I think its a boy...so will be interesting to see if I'm right! :) I don't have a preference though, so long as its healthy! :)


----------



## KellyC75

Congratulations (again) Pixxie on joining team *PINK* :cloud9: Such a cute pose she is in too :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

roxie78 said:


> My scan is tomorrow too! I think its a boy...so will be interesting to see if I'm right! :)


Oh WOW....Another scan to look forward to :happydance:

Good luck & enjoy :baby:


----------



## cho

Just been for my mw app, traces of protien in urine and low blood pressure so explains the vision disturbance, feeling faint, and pulpatations.
I just hope its nothing more serious, she is going to check preotien again in 4 weeks and if its still there then she will do a blood test. Hope everyone is ok :) x


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> Just been for my mw app, traces of protien in urine and low blood pressure so explains the vision disturbance, feeling faint, and pulpatations.
> I just hope its nothing more serious, she is going to check preotien again in 4 weeks and if its still there then she will do a blood test. Hope everyone is ok :) x

I had a 'trace' in my last sample & the midwife said, try & drink lots more water...Which I have been trying & today my sample was fine :winkwink:

Hope that helps for you :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Now ive posted this....

There is only 3 more posts to go before we hit *4000* posts on our 'December Dreamers' thread...:happydance:

Congratulations to everyone for a great thread & a lovely place to have a chat....:hugs:


----------



## cho

Bump today :)


----------



## cho

KellyC75 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> Just been for my mw app, traces of protien in urine and low blood pressure so explains the vision disturbance, feeling faint, and pulpatations.
> I just hope its nothing more serious, she is going to check preotien again in 4 weeks and if its still there then she will do a blood test. Hope everyone is ok :) x
> 
> I had a 'trace' in my last sample & the midwife said, try & drink lots more water...Which I have been trying & today my sample was fine :winkwink:
> 
> Hope that helps for you :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh thats good, i just have a massive fear of pre-eclampsia, as my sister in laws brother was pregnant and has just lost bubs to pre-eclampsia at 19 weeks.
I dont think thats the case but still scares you ay x


----------



## KellyC75

4000 posts ladies....:happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> Bump today :)


What a lovely bump you have....:flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Gorgeous bumps Kerrieann and Charlotte!! 

I had a trace of protein in my urine when I had a UTI try not to worry too much - infections can do all those things too not just pre-eclampsia :flower: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Charlotte great bump hun! I wouldnt worry either, as kelly said try and drink extra water too to see if that clears it :hugs:

Good luck tomorrow doodle and roxxie!! Hope i havnt missed anyone :shrug: 

Kelly it doesnt seem that long ago that you posted the 3000 post ay??!!


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Kelly it doesnt seem that long ago that you posted the 3000 post ay??!!

No, it doesnt seem that long ago I was posting that & theres a pattern emerging here.....

I need to seriously get out more!...:rofl:


----------



## Sherri81

Ok, I can't even talk to Charlotte and Kerrie Ann anymore because I am so freaking jealous!! Lol!! How come I don't look like that?!?!

Congrats on the 2 new pink bumps! Yay team pink!

Okay, so crisps and chips are the same thing then... thin fried wafers of potato flour and potato products... We have some of the best flavours ever!! BBQ, Mesquite, Ketchup (my personal fave), dill pickle (maybe this is my fave), sour cream and onion, salt and vinegar, mexican chili... I can't even remember all the flavours. But now I want Ketchup chips something fierce!

So I have a case assessment appt today at the Williams Lake Hospital. Not sure what they do really. I know I have to check in at the hospital front desk, and then I get my paper work to go up to labour and delivery... So not sure what is happening really. I know they are doing this cuz I'm now 2 weeks away from where I was when I went into labour with Greg, and my high risk OB has chosen this time to fly across the country on holiday! While she is gone I have to see my GP in town on a weekly basis...

So I guess I will let everyone know how things are going when I get back. Just have to get to August 13th... That is my magic date (viability!!).


----------



## KellyC75

Sherri81 said:


> So I guess I will let everyone know how things are going when I get back. Just have to get to August 13th... That is my magic date (viability!!).

Wishing you all the very best for your appointments.....August 13th is really not that far away, so thats fantastic for you :thumbup:

Oh & now youve made me crave dill pickle chips (crisps) :dohh:


----------



## lozzy21

:cry: I am so jelouse i want a bump like that

If it wasent my belly fat making me look bigger than i am, id just look like i need a poo


----------



## cho

omg lol i am filing for a divorce lol.
I just said to Dh, "mine and kerry are quite similar in size arnt we"
Meaning our bumps lol.
Dh was looking at me like he didnt want to say anything, so i was like whats up.
He then said i dont wanna say and i didnt get why.
He then replied saying no i think your legs are bigger lol!

I didnt even mean our bodies lol, i meant our bump!!! cheek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Flaming cheeeeek!!! :rofl: Lol,i actually think ur slimmer then me charlotte :haha: I defo think our bumps are growing very similar tho, i think that every time we both put pics on!


----------



## cho

lol how funny he is lucky im not having a bad hormone day!

Yes were pretty similar thats why i sed too him about it, cos everyone says omg your massive to me, so i was like were not that massive plus think you show more on your 2nd right??? lol x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Evening ladies

Yes this is a very friendly thread. I've just been reading the thread about bf and people get very angsty!! omg!! Hormones hey!


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah you defo show more with ur second! I also think im having another big bubba tho,how big was brad?


----------



## Kerrieann

I just told my hubby what ur dh said charlotte and he actually cant stop laughing!!! He actually thinks its hillarious, only because its the sorta thing je would say lol!


----------



## lozzy21

- Butterfly - said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> Yes this is a very friend thread. I've just been reading the thread about bf and people get very angsty!! omg!! Hormones hey!

I dont get why people get so heated about it, your ether going to try or your not.


----------



## cho

Bradley was 8lb so not one of your 10lbers, i expect this one will be about the same, baby was measuring normal but tummy was a little under so maybe it will be a little dinky (i hope) :)
Im def bigger though with this one, who cares lol!!!


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> I just told my hubby what ur dh said charlotte and he actually cant stop laughing!!! He actually thinks its hillarious, only because its the sorta thing je would say lol!

You would have laughed more if you had seen me wallop him one and told him i was tlking about our bumps lol.
I dont think ive evr seen him cringe so much lol x


----------



## louise1302

gorgeous bumps ladies i wish i had one mines still just fat although ther top of my belly has gone hard

congrats on team pibk saz and pixxe and good luck tomorrows scan ladies

still not getting much movement from my lazy babba maybe a poke every 2 days used the doppler and hb is fine though

hols in 10 days i cant wait


----------



## cho

Louise mines hard at the top but the bottom of mine is still wobbly lol, sounds like you could be having a very content baby louise :)


----------



## lozzy21

All of mine is still wobbily


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mine is hard at the top and wobbly at the bottom too :dohh:


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive still got a wobbley bit at bottom, think it will always be like that as been preg before, some ladies have said it will always be like that at the bottom of bump :shrug: 

Louise when is ur scan? Cant wait to find out what your having!


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got my scan a week today, i know im going to cave and find out


----------



## lozzy21

:D I think im feeling some propper kicks :D Feel so strange


----------



## louise1302

Kerrieann said:


> Ive still got a wobbley bit at bottom, think it will always be like that as been preg before, some ladies have said it will always be like that at the bottom of bump :shrug:
> 
> Louise when is ur scan? Cant wait to find out what your having!

not til aug 16th arghh it should be the week before but im on hols

im convinced i have boy number 5 in there lol


----------



## AmeliePoulain

lozzy21 said:


> Iv got my scan a week today, i know im going to cave and find out

It is so damn hard when they say "do you want to know?" :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

AmeliePoulain said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Iv got my scan a week today, i know im going to cave and find out
> 
> It is so damn hard when they say "do you want to know?" :haha:Click to expand...

I hope baby has its legs crossed so i dont have a choice


----------



## louise1302

im stupidly worrying about the lack of movement im feeling, ive got myself convinced that theres something wrong and baby 'cant' move 

i hate being such a worrier hb is fine on doppler but always in the same place does yours move around much on the doppler( i mean where you actually find hb)

driving myself carzy :wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

louise1302 said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Ive still got a wobbley bit at bottom, think it will always be like that as been preg before, some ladies have said it will always be like that at the bottom of bump :shrug:
> 
> Louise when is ur scan? Cant wait to find out what your having!
> 
> not til aug 16th arghh it should be the week before but im on hols
> 
> im convinced i have boy number 5 in there lolClick to expand...

You are doing so well waiting that long...:thumbup:

My LO doesnt move too much, I keep saying its because shes a delicate little girl....My DS2 was really giving me BIG kicks by this stage

So, you never know Louise....:winkwink::winkwink::flower:


----------



## Sherri81

Well, its been a confusing day...

She started with an external ultrasound just to measure the amount of fluid around baby, see position, etc. Baby is now breech with bum and feet at my cervix, and the head by my belly button. She said my fluid levels are good, and all in all she was really happy. On her external ultrasound she measured the cervix at 4.5cm. That would be GREAT.... but a cervix won't grow longer, especially once you've had it measured before. So I measured 3-3.2 cms at 19+6... there is no way it can be 4.5 now.

So she decided to do an internal exam. I could tell she was not too too happy, so I asked her what was happening. She said it feels as though my cervix is only about half the lenght it is showing on the ultrasound. So we're talking maybe 2.5cm, which obviously isn't great. And she said it was very soft and felt like it was thinning...

So she did an internal ultrasound. She moved it all over the place, and she said it appears longo n the ultrasound. She is figuring its around 3.5cm... but once again, it can't grow. So how long is it?? She said she isn't too worried about length right now as it isn't 'short' and when she pressed she never saw funneling or beaking on the ultrasound. But she is worried by how soft it feels and she is worried that it felt 'thin.'

So I have been put on strict hospital type bedrest. She wants me to keep as much pressure as possible off my cervix. Basically this is the only thing we can do right now to increase my chances of carrying to viability. She is still going on holiday, and she didn't send me to Vancouver yet, which she said she would today if she were in immediate worry.. so I'm not sure just how worried she is. Besides the cervix being soft, she was very happy with my appt today.

My next appt with her is Aug 18, which is when she will redo a scan on my cervix. She said she will also prescribe my steroid shots then. But if I make it to then, I'll be close to 25 weeks, and I know the steroids can be given at 23.5-24 weeks. So I don't know if I should see my GP in the meantime and ask for him to have another internal scan performed and ask for the steroids, or should I wait for her.

I'd hate to miss even a weeks worth of the steroids in my system just so she can be the one to prescribe them... I mean, even if I do make it to Aug 18, what happens if I deliver 2 days later?? They wouldn't have much time to work. Whereas if I have them at 23.5 and deliver at 25 weeks, they will have had a week and a half to work, which is way better...

I'm so confused and worried. And now I am off to google how long a cervix can last once it goes soft....


----------



## Mizze

Hi girls - just popping in and out - Dad came through the op! Hurrah! :happydance: and is in intensive care but had a good night and pain under control. 

Back later - hope all is well

Mizze x


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Hi girls - just popping in and out - Dad came through the op! Hurrah! :happydance: and is in intensive care but had a good night and pain under control.
> 
> Back later - hope all is well
> 
> Mizze x

Thats fantastic news :happydance: I wish him a speedy recovery :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Gosh Sherri, what a worrying time for you...:hug:

I dont know what to suggest re: the steroid injections, but im sure that you'll make the best decision for you & your LO

In the meantime, sit that bum on the couch, or in bed & *DONT MOVE*....Pretend like your a princess & get everyone to wait on you...:kiss:

You are officially banned from doing any work :ban:


----------



## Pixxie

Sherri I would also ask if there was any chance you could get the shot earlier, better safe than sorry right? :hugs: hope she stays put 

Mizzie, wonderful news about your dad! :flower:

For those having scans soon they didnt offer me the sex of the baby, I had to ask if she could see at the end, until then she didnt even look at the potty shot! 

Im finding it really strange knowing baby is a girl now, its suddenly much more real. Im going to have a daughter at Christmas! I need to go shopping and buy pink stuff :haha: xx


----------



## lozzy21

Sherri id be seeing if you can get the sterioids while your doctor is away. The sooner the better IMO.


----------



## lozzy21

Iv just been sick for the first time in 8 weeks :(


----------



## Mizze

Hi Ladies -back now and catching up

Thank you all so much for your good wishes yesterday and today - im gone all tearful. 

Sherri hon, sending you my best wishes - :hug: Do as kelly says and DONT MOVE! 

Butterfly - re bf threads I have decided Im not getting drawn into those anymore! Id rather stay in the friendly threads! :)

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Ive fallen for my first pram - which has my sister's seal of approval (advice to new Mums - take a recent Mum with you when you pram shop!)

What do you think?
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc..._mmc=Froogle-_-Shopping Sites-_-CPC-_-Froogle

DH went a bit white when I mentioned the price - and that the car seat is £115 extra.....:nope:

Mizze


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Ive fallen for my first pram - which has my sister's seal of approval (advice to new Mums - take a recent Mum with you when you pram shop!)
> 
> What do you think?
> https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc..._mmc=Froogle-_-Shopping Sites-_-CPC-_-Froogle
> 
> DH went a bit white when I mentioned the price - and that the car seat is £115 extra.....:nope:
> 
> Mizze

I really do like this pram....:thumbup: It has won alot of 'seals of approvals/awards' too, which is great

I always like reading peoples reviews too, find it really helpfull

When are you buying it? :happydance:


----------



## doodle74

Mizze pleased to hear good news about your Dad.:thumbup:

Lozzy it's wierd eh? I threw up in the car park of Mothercare last week right out the blue! Haven't been sick in over a month. Slightly embarrassing as I couldn't make it to a toilet or bin or anything :dohh:

Sherri I'd ring the GP and get him/her on board for the steroids earlier and I won't tell you to get your feet up cause I know you'll be a good girl and do as you're told from the OB! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you. :flower:

Scan time at 2pm. Dreamt last night it was a boy (he even had a name which is not one on my list yet!) so we'll see. I have the strangest feeling LO will not play nice this afternoon. It's been making it's presence felt since 6am so will probably sleep right thru the scan with legs tightly crossed! 

Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## lozzy21

doodle74 said:


> Mizze pleased to hear good news about your Dad.:thumbup:
> 
> Lozzy it's wierd eh? I threw up in the car park of Mothercare last week right out the blue! Haven't been sick in over a month. Slightly embarrassing as I couldn't make it to a toilet or bin or anything :dohh:
> 
> Sherri I'd ring the GP and get him/her on board for the steroids earlier and I won't tell you to get your feet up cause I know you'll be a good girl and do as you're told from the OB! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you. :flower:
> 
> Scan time at 2pm. Dreamt last night it was a boy (he even had a name which is not one on my list yet!) so we'll see. I have the strangest feeling LO will not play nice this afternoon. It's been making it's presence felt since 6am so will probably sleep right thru the scan with legs tightly crossed!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day x

Half an hr before your scan, drink a can or small bottle of normal pop(not diet) and eat some sweets. Its supposed to make baby move about more


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls

Mizze soo soo happy your dad came through the op and is doing well. Hoping his recovery isn't too long :hugs: 

Sherri can't imagine how you must be feeling right now, it must be a very worrying time for you! I agree with the other girls about the steroids. And STAY PUT lady! 

How is everyone else today? 

We went for a curry last night and whilst I was trying to not get in the waiters way for him to clean the table I bumped my belly on a wooden post next to the table :( I was really worried I'd hurt bubs all night and had an ache where I'd bumped it. OH kept reassuring me and I spoke to mum and she said I was being silly too for worrying but I can't help it I'm really protective of my bump :cry: 

She'll be fine won't she? I couldnt use my doppler cos the battery has died and she didnt move much yesterday which worried me further cos she usually moves loads about an hour after dinner but then when I got in bed she was kicking away and I saw my tummy moving so that made me more relieved. She was kicking while I was eating this morning too which was reassuring - gosh this worrying drives me mad!! 

I need some reassurance girls (again lol) :flower:

xx


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze that pram is lovely hun! xx


----------



## KellyC75

doodle74 said:


> Scan time at 2pm. Dreamt last night it was a boy (he even had a name which is not one on my list yet!) so we'll see. I have the strangest feeling LO will not play nice this afternoon. It's been making it's presence felt since 6am so will probably sleep right thru the scan with legs tightly crossed!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day x

How exciting....:happydance: Good luck today

I had a dream the night before my scan & the sonographer said 'theres the little feet & theres a little winky'! :dohh:

I look forward to hearing all about it later :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Aww, bless you Ness, she will be fine :flower::baby::winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

good luck today Doodle! Pop on when you can and let us know :happydance: it's so exciting now we're all round about half way and people are finding out what their having (I still think Lozzy is very restrained if she doesnt find out :haha:)


----------



## Kerrieann

Mizze im so pleased ur dad has pulled through the op and hope he recovers well and quick! :flower: I love the pram too and think its worth the money :thumbup:

Sherri stay in bed and let everyone run around for you and try and relax and enjoy the rst :hugs:
 
Ness imsure bubs is fine ,shes very cushined in there and wouldnt be able to feel alot honestly! And shes obviously happy kicking away this morning :hugs:

Good luck today doodle!!


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> I still think Lozzy is very restrained if she doesnt find out :haha:

I think Lozzy is gonna crack! :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

KellyC75 said:


> doodle74 said:
> 
> 
> Scan time at 2pm. Dreamt last night it was a boy (he even had a name which is not one on my list yet!) so we'll see. I have the strangest feeling LO will not play nice this afternoon. It's been making it's presence felt since 6am so will probably sleep right thru the scan with legs tightly crossed!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day x
> 
> How exciting....:happydance: Good luck today
> 
> I had a dream the night before my scan & the sonographer said 'theres the little feet & theres a little winky'! :dohh:Click to expand...

Ive heard alot of women dream of the sex of baby it means its the opposite! I always dreamt he was a girl lol


----------



## lozzy21

I think lozzy is going to crack too :rofl: 

Im going to try.

I might just ask her to put the toilet shot on the screen but not say what it is so we wont know for deffinate but will have an idea.


----------



## Nessicle

Aw thank you girls :hugs: I just needed to hear it from my experts on here :haha: 

I know I'm being silly just with OH being so clumsy and always accidentally smacking his arm down on my bump in bed or hugging me too tightly (damn that's painful!) and then when stuff like that happens cos of my own clumsiness I beat myself up about it!

But then I think well people who already have toddlers and young children etc and the pregnant mums are having to pick them up etc they can be quite clumsy too and give mums an accidental kick to the tummy x


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> I think lozzy is going to crack too :rofl:
> 
> Im going to try.
> 
> I might just ask her to put the toilet shot on the screen but not say what it is so we wont know for deffinate but will have an idea.


Ahh, yes, but then will you be forever wondering what you saw? :dohh:

I say you should really think about why you wanna be team yellow? Because if its the 'whole suprise at birth' thing, trust me, it doesnt take *ANY *excitement away

But, of course, it is a very personal decision to make, good luck :flower:


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah ness Jake accidently kicks mytummy quite alot, hes landed on it too when diving around on my bed! Hubby also trys to hug abit tight and it really hurts, especially when i lay on my side and he has his arm over me but then it goes like dead weight!! Ouch!


----------



## Mizze

louise1302 said:


> im stupidly worrying about the lack of movement im feeling, ive got myself convinced that theres something wrong and baby 'cant' move
> 
> i hate being such a worrier hb is fine on doppler but always in the same place does yours move around much on the doppler( i mean where you actually find hb)
> 
> driving myself carzy :wacko:

Louise Im not feeling much either. A woman working with me said it took till past wk 20 with all her 3 kids for her to feel anything - im hanging onto that and that fact my bump is getting bigger and LO's hb is strong and trying not to be concerned over it.Oh and I find LO in the same place more or less too. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> Yeah ness Jake accidently kicks mytummy quite alot, hes landed on it too when diving around on my bed! Hubby also trys to hug abit tight and it really hurts, especially when i lay on my side and he has his arm over me but then it goes like dead weight!! Ouch!

See that makes me feel so much better - I know I'm daft for worrying cos she's very well cushioned in there! 

Bless Jake lol little monkey! 

Oooh yeah the hugging tightly thing doesnt half hurt, he did it a couple of weeks ago when my bump was smaller and my insides felt completely crushed lol I feel sorry for him I'm always saying "will you go steady" and "watch where you slam your arms" but he's so bloody clumsy! But then I supposed our bodies were designed to take the impact or anything away from a growing baby x


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze said:


> louise1302 said:
> 
> 
> im stupidly worrying about the lack of movement im feeling, ive got myself convinced that theres something wrong and baby 'cant' move
> 
> i hate being such a worrier hb is fine on doppler but always in the same place does yours move around much on the doppler( i mean where you actually find hb)
> 
> driving myself carzy :wacko:
> 
> Oh and I find LO in the same place more or less too.
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

I always find my girls hb in the same place too so don't worry - it's always to the left and even though I'm feeling kicks now I hear her moving on the doppler too but don't feel her moving sometimes xx


----------



## lozzy21

KellyC75 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I think lozzy is going to crack too :rofl:
> 
> Im going to try.
> 
> I might just ask her to put the toilet shot on the screen but not say what it is so we wont know for deffinate but will have an idea.
> 
> 
> Ahh, yes, but then will you be forever wondering what you saw? :dohh:
> 
> I say you should really think about why you wanna be team yellow? Because if its the 'whole suprise at birth' thing, trust me, it doesnt take *ANY *excitement away
> 
> But, of course, it is a very personal decision to make, good luck :flower:Click to expand...

Not forever, just another 20 weeks lol. I dunno i think its more the suspence rather than the surprise i want. My mam thinks i shouldent find out but i told her that pushing a baby out of my fanny will be surprise i want.


What i realy want to do is find out but not tell anyone but OH has said no because he wont be able to keep it a secret. Baby wasent planned so we told every one straight away to get it over and done with and i wish we had waited. Id like for something to be our secret for a while since everything has been so public


----------



## Nessicle

Lozzy that's why I've told Mark we're not telling anyone her name til she's born (so my facey friends from here please keep schtum :winkwink:) 

I wanted something to be secret for us til she's born plus I don't want people making comments on the name we've chosen and putting us off it xx


----------



## Mizze

Ness Im sure everything is fine :hug:

I really like the pram - Sister 'who knows about these things' was absolutely invaluable - we took my Mum out yesterday to Babies r Us and Mothercare as a distraction method and managed to while away hours - it was great. My sis pointed out stuff that id not even considered ('what happens is baby throws up on this bit - you cant get it out to clean it' and 'the cosy toes is really short on this one the baby will grow out of it in no time' etc!) She really loved the Silvercross - and we all loved the Pistachio colour too. It was lovely to manuover and easy to get down and up. The Babies r us place had one left and it was £40 off too. 

DH I dont think has quite grasped the price of prams - next step in the campaign is to take him to a really expensive shop which has lots of nice high end prams - will make my £500 for this one seem like a bargin..... :muaha:

Edit - if I can get DH to agree I want to buy it after the 20 week scan

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Ness were not sharing names, thats the one thing i can get him to agree not. Only because our family are so nosy and have an opinion on everything so it would be " dont like that name, i think you shoudl call it........"


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> Lozzy that's why I've told Mark we're not telling anyone her name til she's born (so my facey friends from here please keep schtum :winkwink:)
> 
> I wanted something to be secret for us til she's born plus I don't want people making comments on the name we've chosen and putting us off it xx

Thats just what we are doing (& also did with DS2) although this time, trying to keep our 7 year old from telling everyone is really hard! :dohh:

I know, some may think, we shouldnt have told him....But we really want to include him in everything & this is our familys secret....We have told him we are trusting him!


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Only because our family are so nosy and have an opinion on everything so it would be " dont like that name, i think you shoudl call it........"



Because my DS1 was due on 22nd December my Nan said I should call him 'Noel'! :dohh: (I didnt agree, no offence to anyone called Noel:winkwink:)

Wonder what ideas she has for this one....'Holly' 'Angel' 'Mary' :haha:


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Only because our family are so nosy and have an opinion on everything so it would be " dont like that name, i think you shoudl call it........"
> 
> 
> 
> Because my DS1 was due on 22nd December my Nan said I should call him 'Noel'! :dohh: (I didnt agree, no offence to anyone called Noel:winkwink:)
> 
> Wonder what ideas she has for this one....'Holly' 'Angel' 'Mary' :haha:Click to expand...

My Mother's birthday is mid December and she is called Carol. She thought that was so naff of my grandparents to do that she has insisted on being called by her middle name of Anne since she was about 10! :rofl:

Edit - DH has said if this one is a boy and he is born on Christmas day he wants to call it Jesus.....
I THINK he is joking. eek! 

Mizze


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Only because our family are so nosy and have an opinion on everything so it would be " dont like that name, i think you shoudl call it........"
> 
> 
> 
> Because my DS1 was due on 22nd December my Nan said I should call him 'Noel'! :dohh: (I didnt agree, no offence to anyone called Noel:winkwink:)
> 
> Wonder what ideas she has for this one....'Holly' 'Angel' 'Mary' :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My Mother's birthday is mid December and she is called Carol. She thought that was so naff of my grandparents to do that she has insisted on being called by her middle name of Anne since she was about 10! :rofl:
> 
> Edit - DH has said if this one is a boy and he is born on Christmas day he wants to call it Jesus.....
> I THINK he is joking. eek!
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...

OH has said that too, jesus, mary, noel, holly. Iv had them all suggested :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Only because our family are so nosy and have an opinion on everything so it would be " dont like that name, i think you shoudl call it........"
> 
> 
> 
> Because my DS1 was due on 22nd December my Nan said I should call him 'Noel'! :dohh: (I didnt agree, no offence to anyone called Noel:winkwink:)
> 
> Wonder what ideas she has for this one....'Holly' 'Angel' 'Mary' :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My Mother's birthday is mid December and she is called Carol. She thought that was so naff of my grandparents to do that she has insisted on being called by her middle name of Anne since she was about 10! :rofl:
> 
> Edit - DH has said if this one is a boy and he is born on Christmas day he wants to call it Jesus.....
> I THINK he is joking. eek!
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

Joseph mayby! :winkwink:


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Only because our family are so nosy and have an opinion on everything so it would be " dont like that name, i think you shoudl call it........"
> 
> 
> 
> Because my DS1 was due on 22nd December my Nan said I should call him 'Noel'! :dohh: (I didnt agree, no offence to anyone called Noel:winkwink:)
> 
> Wonder what ideas she has for this one....'Holly' 'Angel' 'Mary' :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My Mother's birthday is mid December and she is called Carol. She thought that was so naff of my grandparents to do that she has insisted on being called by her middle name of Anne since she was about 10! :rofl:
> 
> Edit - DH has said if this one is a boy and he is born on Christmas day he wants to call it Jesus.....
> I THINK he is joking. eek!
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...
> 
> OH has said that too, jesus, mary, noel, holly. Iv had them all suggested :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh yeah Ive had a few of those too. 

Also -'Ivy' - took me a few minutes to get but apparently from the carol the Holly and the Ivy!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze said:


> louise1302 said:
> 
> 
> im stupidly worrying about the lack of movement im feeling, ive got myself convinced that theres something wrong and baby 'cant' move
> 
> i hate being such a worrier hb is fine on doppler but always in the same place does yours move around much on the doppler( i mean where you actually find hb)
> 
> driving myself carzy :wacko:
> 
> Louise Im not feeling much either. A woman working with me said it took till past wk 20 with all her 3 kids for her to feel anything - im hanging onto that and that fact my bump is getting bigger and LO's hb is strong and trying not to be concerned over it.Oh and I find LO in the same place more or less too.
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

Yep I'm the same. When I do feel her - it really is faint little taps that could seriously be mistaken for my tummy rumbling!! xx


----------



## cho

Mizzee glad everything went well with your dad:)
Ness i wouldnt worry hun, its true they are really cushioned in there x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze - great news about your dad - hope he makes a speedy recovery.

So sorry to hear your news Sherri - REST REST REST

We have chosen a name for our baby girl and after the 20 week scan we will be telling everyone. The reason for this is because when I've been talking about LO I've occasionally referred to her as Mollie and I feel it's because I'm so used to talking about Mollie. So if I start referring to LO as her name then I won't slip up like that. I especially don't want to be calling her Mollie when she's born.

LO name is Rosie Mae

Scan is a week tomorrow!!


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Mizze - great news about your dad - hope he makes a speedy recovery.
> 
> So sorry to hear your news Sherri - REST REST REST
> 
> We have chosen a name for our baby girl and after the 20 week scan we will be telling everyone. The reason for this is because when I've been talking about LO I've occasionally referred to her as Mollie and I feel it's because I'm so used to talking about Mollie. So if I start referring to LO as her name then I won't slip up like that. I especially don't want to be calling her Mollie when she's born.
> 
> LO name is Rosie Mae
> 
> Scan is a week tomorrow!!


:hug: 

Rosie Mae is a lovely lovely name

Mizze x


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Ness were not sharing names, thats the one thing i can get him to agree not. Only because our family are so nosy and have an opinion on everything so it would be " dont like that name, i think you shoudl call it........"

yeah and you don't want everyone's opinions when its something you like - it's your child and no one should put you off a name it really annoys me!


----------



## KellyC75

Rosie Mae is a Beautiful name :kiss:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Mizze both DH and me love it!!

Ok well I've really got to go and do my DH tax assessment - been putting it off for months now. All the paperwork is spread over the dining room table and we've got friends coming for dinner tonight so I'd better crack on!!!

Have a great day everyone. xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Kelly :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> Mizze - great news about your dad - hope he makes a speedy recovery.
> 
> So sorry to hear your news Sherri - REST REST REST
> 
> We have chosen a name for our baby girl and after the 20 week scan we will be telling everyone. The reason for this is because when I've been talking about LO I've occasionally referred to her as Mollie and I feel it's because I'm so used to talking about Mollie. So if I start referring to LO as her name then I won't slip up like that. I especially don't want to be calling her Mollie when she's born.
> 
> LO name is Rosie Mae
> 
> Scan is a week tomorrow!!

ah well that's understandable chick :flower: 

Rosie Mae is a beautiful name x


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: I've had all the Joseph, Mary, Jesus names suggested too! 

Honestly you'd think people would learn they're just not being original like we and millions of other people who have babies round xmas haven't heard the same thing! 

I think Ava will come on 23 Dec. 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Lozzy that's why I've told Mark we're not telling anyone her name til she's born (so my facey friends from here please keep schtum :winkwink:)
> 
> I wanted something to be secret for us til she's born plus I don't want people making comments on the name we've chosen and putting us off it xx
> 
> Thats just what we are doing (& also did with DS2) although this time, trying to keep our 7 year old from telling everyone is really hard! :dohh:
> 
> I know, some may think, we shouldnt have told him....But we really want to include him in everything & this is our familys secret....We have told him we are trusting him!Click to expand...

Aw no that's really nice for him to be included helps him bond with her before she's here I think! 

I trust the girls here not to say anything and glad I can call her by her name rather than "baby girl" to everyone else :haha:


----------



## sazhuddy13

good luck doodle for your scan i cannot wait to hear what team you will be on.x


----------



## Mizze

Oh forgot - all my other blood screening tests came back normal - I had the letter yesterday - you know the Iron Levels, HIV etc etc ones! Not that I was expecting anything different but its nice to know its all normal

Mizze


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Ness :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze the hospital lost all my blood results from bloods I had taken at 10 week appt!! Had to have them done again at my 16 week appt but not heard anything back so assuming everything came back normal!


----------



## roxie78

Back from my scan this morning! Baby appears healthy and they say its.....a girl! wow, I really thought it was a boy, especially when the sonographer referred to baby as a he e.g 'theres's his heart' etc lol wow such a shock!


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Mizze the hospital lost all my blood results from bloods I had taken at 10 week appt!! Had to have them done again at my 16 week appt but not heard anything back so assuming everything came back normal!

Oh no! Though they might not have had them back yet - its taken them blinkin weeks and weeks to get my results back! 

Roxy congratulations on team :pink: :happydance:

Its all pink at the moment girls isnt it - I wonder when we will get the boys to even it all up.

DH and I both think LO is a girl but we wont know for 2 weeks yet! 

Mizze


----------



## KellyC75

roxie78 said:


> Back from my scan this morning! Baby appears healthy and they say its.....a girl! wow, I really thought it was a boy, especially when the sonographer referred to baby as a he e.g 'theres's his heart' etc lol wow such a shock!

How lovely ~ Congratulations & what a beautiful shock :cloud9:


----------



## Nessicle

Excellent news Roxie!! Congratulations on team :pink: wow one of each how lovely!! 

Mizze think I'll probably just find out at my next appt to be honest xx


----------



## Mizze

God ive been so tired today - thank god for flexi time - Im home and curled up on sofa now! Hurray

Mizze x


----------



## louise1302

congrats roxie on team pink
mizze im so glad your dad is ok
butterfly rosie is a lovely name
im in such a bad mood today everything is pissing me off.Archie wont stop whinging, the older kids wont stop fighting and dh is being a pain in the arse


----------



## Mizze

Poor you Louise - fancy a cyber :wine: since we cant have a real one! :)

Mizze x


----------



## doodle74

Well Ladies that's me back from the scan. It took bloody ages. In for 30 mins then had to leave and go for a walk and have a sandwich to try and get LO to turn so she could get a look at the spine properly. Got there in the end though and it all looks fine! 

Baby played nice and was wiggling, clapping hands, stretching and gave the sonographer a wee look between the legs! 

The woman was pretty sure that I'm baking me a little GIRLIE!! 

Shocked but delighted! :happydance:

Congrats Roxie on your pink news too! Can't believe all the girls in the last couple of days!


----------



## louise1302

congrats on your pink bump doodle blimey theres lots of girlies atm xx

yup mizze ill take you up on the cyber drink :lol: ive fed them all now so hopefully theyll be quiet


----------



## spencerbear

Mizze said:


> Ive fallen for my first pram - which has my sister's seal of approval (advice to new Mums - take a recent Mum with you when you pram shop!)
> 
> What do you think?
> https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc..._mmc=Froogle-_-Shopping Sites-_-CPC-_-Froogle
> 
> DH went a bit white when I mentioned the price - and that the car seat is £115 extra.....:nope:
> 
> Mizze

Once again, we have something the same. Ive have got that pram in the pistachio too. My local baby shop had it, last one for £295. What a bargain. Lol

Glad your dad is doing ok x

Congrats on team pink roxy and doodle

Butterfly - rosie mae is a beautiful name


----------



## spencerbear

Im thinking my bump is another girl........whats the betting im completely wrong and its a boy :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> God ive been so tired today - thank god for flexi time - Im home and curled up on sofa now! Hurray
> 
> Mizze x

Im shattered today too...Cant wait to jump (Ok~flop) onto the sofa & watch some cheesy Tv shows! :winkwink:



louise1302 said:


> im in such a bad mood today everything is pissing me off.Archie wont stop whinging, the older kids wont stop fighting and dh is being a pain in the arse

Ahhh, just a week into the school holidays & I too am going crazy! :wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

Many congratulations on joining team PINK 'Doodle' :cloud9:


----------



## SassySami

my bump is a boy!


----------



## blessedbylife

Hey all, I'm due December 16th! :) Hoping everyone has healthy boys and girls!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Welcome Sassy and BlessedbyLife

CONGRAT on the pink bumps!!! how exciting!!

Thanks for the lovely comments on LO name Rosie Mae.

I am pleased to say that I actually finished doing DH accounts today - yeah!! So pleased about that.


----------



## WILSMUM

Wow Blimey girls! Its just taken me about 45 mins to catch up!

Charlotte and Kerrie I am so jealous of yr bumps! Not done one this week due to having DHs daughters here but will get one taken soon - there is some definate growth but still nowhere near yr bumps and I'm about a week ahead and this is my 2nd too!!!! Lol!!!!

Louise yr scan is on my b'day!!! Lol!!

Congrats on all the pink and blue bumps! And welcome to allt he newbies!

Sherrie make sure u rest and I would def find out if you can get the steroids at the earliest possible time!

Mizze glad yr dad op went well!

I know there was something else I was gonna say but my mind has gone completely blank - baby brain!!!


----------



## ducky1502

I've had such a stressful day and to top it off I rushed to my midwife appt at half4 to be told they had no record of it, my midwife is on holiday and I can't be rebooked because she's full!!!!!!!!! So angry. Going to go to my local doctors where I now live tomorrow and try and join. I've only had bad experiences at my current doctors, even before getting pregnant. Arrrrrgh!!!!!!! Lol rant over. Getting settled in my new house. Hitting home that this is where my baby will be coming home to. Been very emotional the past few days, I'm tired, somewhere new and its finally hitting me that I'm really pregnant and will be a mum by xmas. Trying to keep up with posts but won't have the internet for another fortnight so only have my phone to use. Congrats on all the bluie and pink bumps :) sooooo many pink ones!


----------



## till bob

congratulations on everyone whos found out on either blue or pink bumps in the last few days hope everyones doin ok today so glad ur dads come through the op ok mizzie butterfly lovely name ours is gona be phoebe may x


----------



## till bob

im well pissed off my cousins baby was due last week and its a girl and just found out she likes the name pheobe im so mad thats our name am i bein un reasonable wat am i gona do if she does call her that hubby said well we cant call ours that then but i love that name its her name weve been callin my belly pheebs as u all know xx


----------



## cho

You should just say ah thats what were calling bubs too, and hope she will chnage her mind :) and if she doesnt then grr i dont know what to suggest :( x


----------



## Kerrieann

Tillbob, i would do what charlotte sais! Good idea lol, I would be gutted if that happened too, thats why ive told people the names we like so that hopefully that wont happen lol.

Congrats on the pink bumps doodle and roxie! :wohoo: And congrats on the blue bump sassisami!


----------



## till bob

Kerrieann said:


> Tillbob, i would do what charlotte sais! Good idea lol, I would be gutted if that happened too, thats why ive told people the names we like so that hopefully that wont happen lol.
> 
> Congrats on the pink bumps doodle and roxie! :wohoo: And congrats on the blue bump sassisami!

hehe i know well iv told my other cousin who is goin in with her wen she has it that thats our name and to put her off it i said just say oh no shes def not a pheobe how annoyin tho xx


----------



## lozzy21

Evening ladies.

Im getting the silvercross freeway as well lol.

I am in agony. I had to take a client shopping today and the trolly had a mind of its own and kept pulling my back, i then was walking round round the shop for an hour and a half, pushing the trolly.

I had to walk home from town, only usualy takes me 15 mins, took me 25 and i could feel myself waddling like a pregnant woman lol, it hurt to much to walk normaly


----------



## Mincholada

WOOOOOHOOOO!!!!!!!

I think I finally really felt my girl! My cat Smokey tried to be considerate of the "bump" and when climbing on top of me, he climbed onto my rib cage instead and laid down there. Nonetheless, she must have still felt him, because all of a sudden I felt something "bumping" into me inside of my belly. It was still a little indistinct and blunt, but that could've only been her this time, as the wiggling went on for more than just one "kick" or so. Aaaaaah, I'm so excited!!! 

I'm having to worry over so many things right now concerning especially how to financially survive in this country on my own where I won't get any governmental support due to not being a citizen nor maternity leave or even unpaid leave from my employer as there is no such thing, so I really don't want to worry too much about how she's doing inside of me, which I was as I'm over 20 weeks now and still don't have bump or quickening (although I know it's still in the "normal" range). I think my mind will be a little bit more at ease now as she's starting to bump around and only one more week until my next doctor appointment and 20 week scan (at 21 wks + 5 days) :) and then only two more weeks after that til she is viable.

Gonna go to bed now and play her some music and feel happy :) Have to keep the positivity up that I was always know for, despite the circumstances of ending up a single mum. Good night/ Good morning everyone!!!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

morning girls!

I remembered what I was gonna say yesterday now! Re names I've jokingly been through all the 5th Nov and Xmas names i can think of as a laugh to wind DH up! I do however sometimes come a cropper with my jokey names - I got a baby name book and going through it went what about Digby and now DH says he really likes it and thinks its cool!!! Poor baby! I really hope its a girl at least we've kinda agreed on Freya and the meaning is all to do with fertility as well so its kinda fitting seeing as we tried for so long!!

My bump was the same as u girls - hard on top and soft underneath until I went to bed last night and baby was sooo low it was really uncomfortable - it was pretty much sitting on my knicker line!!

And I've been having some horrible dreams as well - last week I dreamt DS got hit by a car - it was really vivd and realy real and I can't shift the images from my head, I even saw exactly what he was wearing so now refuse to put him in those clothes!!!! And last night I dreamt DH divorced me and I didn't know why and he'd just disappeared so i couldn't ask him, I woke up while I was reading the divorce papers trying to find out why!!!


----------



## Nessicle

morning all!! 

hope everyone is ok? Congrats Doodle on your pink bump!!! 

Till bob - I agree with the others I'd tell her that's what you were planning on calling your baby and have your heart set on it and fx she wil change her mind

I've got a crappy headache today had it all last night and through the night, taken a paracetamol but it's not touched the sides ugh! On the plus side we've booked a B&B in Keswick in the Lakes for Tomorrow and Sunday night woo hoo!! CAn't wait!!! 

Here is my 20 week bump it seems all rounded and completely baby now!! I look like I have a football in my belly :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Tillbob, I also agree with what Charlotte suggested...Good luck :flower:

Willsmum ~ Please put your foot down with Digby! :haha:

Yey Mincholada...I bet youll start feeling your LO alot more now....:baby: Did you move to the US from somewhere else then? Its hard isnt it, I know that once we get to Australia, we wont be entitled to anything for 3 years....But if you move to the UK from somewhere, you can grab all the benefits going! :dohh: Still thats whats wrong with the UK...:growlmad: 

Ness, what a stunning bump you have....Really cute :winkwink:


----------



## sammiwry

Ness your bump is more bumpy than me :-( very jealous as I still look fat!! Congrats on 20 weeks too!!

Hopfully next week or two I'll be back properly posting as we will have Internet at the house and I'll be armed with scan pics, wedding pics and puppy pics!!


----------



## Mizze

Nice Bump Ness! I wish I looked as svelte as that! I think there is distinctly more fat on my bump than yours! :) 

Spencerbear and Lozzy - Im hoping I can get DH to see the light on the Pram. To be fair I usually get what I want! :winkwink:

Thanks again to all for good wishes for Dad - he is still in the High Dependance Unit - not because he needs to be but because there is no bed for him back on the ward. So pleased about that becasuse the HDU is very calm, Ultra Clean, has fabulous Nurses and the care is almost 1to1. Also there is another free bed in there so Dad isnt stopping some other poor person from getting the care they need. And we dont have to abide my normal visiting hours :happydance:
Oh conrgats to Doodle on :pink: team membership. 

Im 19 weeks today! Hurrah! 

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> Hopfully next week or two I'll be back properly posting as we will have Internet at the house and I'll be armed with scan pics, wedding pics and puppy pics!!


Yey....Cant wait to have a look at all your pictures....:happydance:

Youve had so many exciting things going on for you :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

*Have a Fantastic Friday everyone* :happydance:

Im off to my friends this morning & then this afternoon, I have cupping & accupuncture, to keep the tension & headaches at bay :happydance:

Shall catch up again later....:winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

aww ha ha thank you girls :flower: very kind comments! My fat seems to have gone on my ass which thankfully is hidden most of the time :haha: 

Sammi can't wait to see all your piccies!! And congrats on 20 weeks to you too :happydance: halfway there hun! 

Have fun Kelly!!


----------



## sazhuddy13

doodle74 said:


> Well Ladies that's me back from the scan. It took bloody ages. In for 30 mins then had to leave and go for a walk and have a sandwich to try and get LO to turn so she could get a look at the spine properly. Got there in the end though and it all looks fine!
> 
> Baby played nice and was wiggling, clapping hands, stretching and gave the sonographer a wee look between the legs!
> 
> The woman was pretty sure that I'm baking me a little GIRLIE!!
> 
> Shocked but delighted! :happydance:
> 
> Congrats Roxie on your pink news too! Can't believe all the girls in the last couple of days!

OMG doodle this is now really scary. congratulations on team pink.xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

aww Ness such a beautiful bump!! Mine just looks flabby!!

Kelly have a great day. 

Tilbob - I think Charlotte's suggestion is great. . . . just say that's your LO name too 

Sammi - congrats on 20 weeks

Mizze - glad to hear your dad is receiving good care

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## lozzy21

Wilsmum- Digby is bumps nickname :rofl: OH is a peep show/mitchel and webb fan.

I am so jelouse of your bumps :( I just look even fatter.


----------



## cho

ness your bump is gorgeous so neat and sooo jealous :( xxxxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ness your bump is so cute!!!!

I had my 20wk scan this morning, it was FAB - the sonographer was great and showed me pipling in detail - much better than 12wk scan!


----------



## Kerrieann

Ness i love your bump!! Its so neat and no fat what so ever you lucky girl!! Hope the rest of you girlies are having a good day? Ive been getting braxton hicks all day, ive had loads of them. I went for quite a long walk and then was playing in the park so think thats what has brought them on, very uncomfortable now tho :-( Im just supprised to get them this early on as didnt have them till 7 months with ds!


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Ive been getting braxton hicks all day, ive had loads of them. I went for quite a long walk and then was playing in the park so think thats what has brought them on, very uncomfortable now tho :-( Im just supprised to get them this early on as didnt have them till 7 months with ds!

With my 2nd, I had them pretty early on (prob the same as you are now) So dont worry, its just a blooming pain (literally!)

With this LO I have been getting them from much earlier on & they are worse than last time! I wish my body knew that it doesnt have to practise for contractions, as im not gonna be having them! :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

aw thank you for the lovely comments on my bump girlies! 

Kerrieann there's plenty of fat on my arse it's just hidden :haha: 

I've been having braxton hicks since 18 weeks, didnt have any last week really and had a few today but I've been doing a lot today too so think that brought them on, I find them quite uncomfortable when I get them standing up ugh! 

Still got this bloody headache, had to take another paracetamol just now, the one I took this morning didnt do a bloody thing! It's ok to take two in one day though isn't it?

Nikki glad your scan went well hun! I have mine next Friday can't wait to see bubs again!

So we ended up booking a hotel in Norfolk cos the hotel I booked in the lakes called me to say they'd taken another booking earlier on grr! Really pissed off they did that cos I booked it about 8am this morning and then when I had to look everywhere else was booked! 

xx


----------



## KellyC75

Ive just realised......

Viability isnt too far away now for the early December dreamers....:happydance:


----------



## peaches31

i finally got caught up! lol

i went to the dr. yesterday and my anti-c level was too low to chart!:thumbup:

we also are not telling family our choice of a name. but we did tell friends! oh and finally......20 weeks!:happydance:


----------



## louise1302

evening ladies

i either have a return of ms/al day sickness or i have a stomach upset i feel bloody awful and sick :(

i have been feeling a few definite little tiny kicks over the last 2 days though so im more relaxed they are just under my belly button and when i got the doppler out today little bugger was over the other side completely

sorry ive not read back ill try and catch up when i feel a bit better


----------



## KellyC75

louise1302 said:


> evening ladies
> 
> i either have a return of ms/al day sickness or i have a stomach upset i feel bloody awful and sick :(
> 
> i have been feeling a few definite little tiny kicks over the last 2 days though so im more relaxed they are just under my belly button and when i got the doppler out today little bugger was over the other side completely
> 
> sorry ive not read back ill try and catch up when i feel a bit better


Yey...so pleased you have felt your LO...:happydance::baby:

Really hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

Hi ladies, how is everyone?


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone?

Im good thanks....But off to bed in a minute! :winkwink:

How are you? Hope youve had a good Friday :thumbup:


----------



## Pixxie

Has anyone had a go of this? https://museum.thetech.org/ugenetics/eyeCalc/eyecalculator.html

Pretty interesting, apparently we have a 50/50 chance of blue or green eyes. But it said there is only a 30% chance of OH's parents having a child with blue eyes, because one has blue the other has brown, but all 3 of them have blue eyes! xx


----------



## lozzy21

I was at work 1-9 so have just come in and had a burger from the take away.

Weekend off so yey


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> Has anyone had a go of this? https://museum.thetech.org/ugenetics/eyeCalc/eyecalculator.html
> 
> Pretty interesting, apparently we have a 50/50 chance of blue or green eyes. But it said there is only a 30% chance of OH's parents having a child with blue eyes, because one has blue the other has brown, but all 3 of them have blue eyes! xx


Yes, I have done it....Says my children will have brown eyes....But DS2 has piercing blue eyes (adorable:winkwink:)


----------



## lozzy21

Pixxie said:


> Has anyone had a go of this? https://museum.thetech.org/ugenetics/eyeCalc/eyecalculator.html
> 
> Pretty interesting, apparently we have a 50/50 chance of blue or green eyes. But it said there is only a 30% chance of OH's parents having a child with blue eyes, because one has blue the other has brown, but all 3 of them have blue eyes! xx

We both have blue eyes so its pritty much a given that LO is going to have blue eyes. The question is will it have my dark blue eyes or OHs bright blue eyes.


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> I was at work 1-9 so have just come in and had a burger from the take away.
> 
> Weekend off so yey

Cool...Enjoy your weekend off :happydance:

Nite everyone :flower: Good morning to our US dreamers


----------



## Pixxie

KellyC75 said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had a go of this? https://museum.thetech.org/ugenetics/eyeCalc/eyecalculator.html
> 
> Pretty interesting, apparently we have a 50/50 chance of blue or green eyes. But it said there is only a 30% chance of OH's parents having a child with blue eyes, because one has blue the other has brown, but all 3 of them have blue eyes! xx
> 
> 
> Yes, I have done it....Says my children will have brown eyes....But DS2 has piercing blue eyes (adorable:winkwink:)Click to expand...

:dohh: lol 

Ill take this with a pinch of salt then :) I wonder if it would be possible for the brown eyes to skip a generation? hmmmm xx


----------



## lozzy21

Pixxie said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had a go of this? https://museum.thetech.org/ugenetics/eyeCalc/eyecalculator.html
> 
> Pretty interesting, apparently we have a 50/50 chance of blue or green eyes. But it said there is only a 30% chance of OH's parents having a child with blue eyes, because one has blue the other has brown, but all 3 of them have blue eyes! xx
> 
> 
> Yes, I have done it....Says my children will have brown eyes....But DS2 has piercing blue eyes (adorable:winkwink:)Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: lol
> 
> Ill take this with a pinch of salt then :) I wonder if it would be possible for the brown eyes to skip a generation? hmmmm xxClick to expand...

If its in your gene's then yes i think it is. Iv gots loads of relatives (we share the same great grandparents) who have red hair yet no one knows where it came from.


----------



## Nessicle

I will have a blue eyed girl 100% both me and Mark have blue eyes yet both our mums and dads have brown eyes strange how it works out! 

Louise sorr you're feeling rotten Hun!


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> aw thank you for the lovely comments on my bump girlies!
> 
> Kerrieann there's plenty of fat on my arse it's just hidden :haha:
> 
> I've been having braxton hicks since 18 weeks, didnt have any last week really and had a few today but I've been doing a lot today too so think that brought them on, I find them quite uncomfortable when I get them standing up ugh!
> 
> Still got this bloody headache, had to take another paracetamol just now, the one I took this morning didnt do a bloody thing! It's ok to take two in one day though isn't it?
> 
> Nikki glad your scan went well hun! I have mine next Friday can't wait to see bubs again!
> 
> So we ended up booking a hotel in Norfolk cos the hotel I booked in the lakes called me to say they'd taken another booking earlier on grr! Really pissed off they did that cos I booked it about 8am this morning and then when I had to look everywhere else was booked!
> 
> xx

I'm sure it'll be fine hun - sometimes if i've have a really bad headache I'll have 1 paracetemol and then if thats not touched the sides 4 hrs later i'll have another - as long as yr not doing it everyday i'm sure its not a problem.


And yeah viability just round the corner for me!! 1 week tomorrow!!! Yay!!! :)


----------



## Mizze

Morning ladies - how is it I can haul my self out of bed earlier on a weekend than a weekday! Been up an hour already. Weird dream time last night too. 

Saw my Dad last night - looking good! Still on morphine which he says is brilliant and if the hospital sold it they could make a fortune :winkwink: Now I know he okay when he is making jokes like that. He is back on a ward but a much nicer one with people he can chat to. They are pleased with his progress and mobility of his torso which is great. :cloud9:

Weirdly last night was the night I had the dream that he had died - but in the dream he was still there taking care of us even though we were preping for his funeral! Oddly it didnt upset me this dream - I think I just had to get it out IYSWIM and I knew he was okay really so it didnt touch me. 

Hope those of you suffering from headaches are feeling better. Ness Norfolk is lovely - enjoy! :)

Louise - I have felt more definate tiny kicks yesterday too. Still too small for DH to feel but lying in bed last night the LO was having a right squirm and I felt a good few kicks. :happydance: Also when using the doppler I lost the HB felt a tiny kick and moved it over where Id felt the kick and there was the HB again. My kicks were still definately below my belly button though - quite low down.

Lozzy - enjoy your whole weekend off. 

Am visiting my Mum and Nan then DH and I are off to Pram shop/test drive.

Mizze xx


----------



## louise1302

im still sick :growlmad: it can be a bug now ive had it 3 days so ms has decided to bite me on the arse again. i cant eat or drink much i wish it would go im at a wedding this weekend

mizze im so glad your dad is doing well, you know theyre good when the jokes start again :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mornin, 

I've not been on much - I'm visiting my parents at the mo, but online given everyones still in bed (dad n brothers) and Mums gone to work haha. 

I still cant get over how good my scan was yesterday :cloud9: 

re: Eye colour - Vickyg84 will tell you, her and her hubby have dark brown eyes but their lil girl has dark blue eyes? Dont know if they'll change but it shows that it can skip. 
I got red hair from somewhere - great great Grandma I think!! My DD has blonde hair like hubby when he was little. It facinates me!


----------



## lozzy21

I think its funny how all babys (except those with black or asian parents) eyes are blue when they are born and then change colour.


----------



## WILSMUM

well thank god that week is over! What a stressful nightmare! I'm so glad to have my house back even if it does mean a day of cleaning!!!!
Am really not looking forward to having to do it all again next year and with a baby as well! Think baby and me might just go to my mums and leave DH to it!

I'm getting a lot more movement now and seeing my belly move alot!! Think baby was having a party in there last night was feeling kicks and punches and def getting movement higher up around my belly button as well now!


----------



## lozzy21

I think iv got SPD. I cant walk that far with out it hurting :( Could i have not got it later on :(


----------



## vicky84

Eye colour genetics are POO! lol!!!!!!!! Lauren has blue eyes, dark blue granted, we both have brown. 2 brown eyed can produce any colour eyes as they carry the genes for all colours. brown and blue again i imagine cud produce any but the chance of brown is slim, greens can produce brown, green or blue, they carry both genes, green is a part of brown gene. Blue eyed, 2 parents are EXTREMLEY unlikely to get a brown or green eyed baby as they dont carry any other genes! 

We pretty much thought we were deffo gettin a brown eyed baby lol! They cud still change, my cousins changed at like 2 year old but lets see what this one has!!


----------



## doodle74

Morning all, Think I've picked me up a bug! Got a right sore throat and it's hurting my ears too. Spent all day yesterday sucking on bloomin' throat sweets and drinking sprite to cool it off! 

Ah well it could be worse I suppose. I'm away to get sorted for my niece and nephew coming to stay the night. Hope you all have a nice day x


----------



## lozzy21

Whats every one doing for christmass?


----------



## KellyC75

Hello all.....Hope those that are feeling sick get better soon :hugs:

Catch up later :flower:


----------



## spencerbear

lozzy21 said:


> Whats every one doing for christmass?

Its my year to have the older kids, so i have a house full. Should be interesting if i have a home birth, lol other than that just waiting on the new arrival x


----------



## WILSMUM

I've not even got as far as Christmas - my life at the moment stretches to my edd - I'll worry about everything else after babys here!!! Lol!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hehe since baby is due xmas eve, we will making plans closer to the time LOL :)


----------



## Sherri81

I'm not 100% sure, but I think I am starting to lose my mucous plug. It started last night, it's only 5:50am or so right now. Everytime I went pee I would notice discharge that was exactly like snot when you gave a blocked nose. For the most part it was clearish white, but it definately had yellow to it. Then, I woke up just now to go pee and I could literally feel some discharge coming out. So I looked in the toilet, I know gross and TMI, and I could see a lump of discharge in the toilet. It didn't just disperse when it hit the water like normal discharge. And this is even grosser, but you do what ya gotta do... so I reached in to take it out to see what exactly it was like. It was thick and mucousy and and mainly white with a bit of snot yellow in it.

So now I don't know what to do. My OB is gone til august 18. We have no ultrasound techs on on the weekends, and I really don't want another internal exam as that is when I started feeling shitty this time around. Plus we are just starting a long weekend, which doesn't end til tuesday. I've been doing my bedrest, I don't know why this would be happening now. And at only 22 weeks 1 day what is the hospital really going to do...


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm hoping someone will take us in for Christmas lol I don't fancy having to cook with a newborn in a sling and a toddler pottering round.


----------



## Mizze

Sherri - I think the only thing you can do is ring your emergency Drs and find out what is going on. Hope it all goes okay for you and LO. :flower:


We havent made plans for christmas either baby is due Xmas eve so either I will be in labour in hospital or lying on the sofa too large to move. If we do have a baby by then I think christmas as christmas will be out of the window - if someone cooks for me I will eat but im not going anywhere to get it!:winkwink:

Mizze xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Sherri81 said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I think I am starting to lose my mucous plug. It started last night, it's only 5:50am or so right now. Everytime I went pee I would notice discharge that was exactly like snot when you gave a blocked nose. For the most part it was clearish white, but it definately had yellow to it. Then, I woke up just now to go pee and I could literally feel some discharge coming out. So I looked in the toilet, I know gross and TMI, and I could see a lump of discharge in the toilet. It didn't just disperse when it hit the water like normal discharge. And this is even grosser, but you do what ya gotta do... so I reached in to take it out to see what exactly it was like. It was thick and mucousy and and mainly white with a bit of snot yellow in it.
> 
> So now I don't know what to do. My OB is gone til august 18. We have no ultrasound techs on on the weekends, and I really don't want another internal exam as that is when I started feeling shitty this time around. Plus we are just starting a long weekend, which doesn't end til tuesday. I've been doing my bedrest, I don't know why this would be happening now. And at only 22 weeks 1 day what is the hospital really going to do...

Can you not contact anyone and class it as an emergency hun? I hope all is ok, my plug with DD was mucousy but with blood in it! I'm hoping its just strange dishcarge for u!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sherri - you should definitely ring someone and ask for advice. I hope all is ok hun.

My sister has kindly offered to cook xmas dinner this year round at my house. Her two sons, my dad and my brother will be here too. As Mollie was born by cs and we can elect to have a cs this time - that is what we're going to do so Rosie Mae will be celebrating with us. It will be the first xmas in 3 years that we may have 'real' smiles.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Sherri - you should definitely ring someone and ask for advice. I hope all is ok hun.
> 
> My sister has kindly offered to cook xmas dinner this year round at my house. Her two sons, my dad and my brother will be here too. As Mollie was born by cs and we can elect to have a cs this time - that is what we're going to do so Rosie Mae will be celebrating with us. It will be the first xmas in 3 years that we may have 'real' smiles.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

Oh hon. :hugs: I hope you have a wonderful christmas with Rosie Mae. 

Mizze


----------



## KellyC75

Sherri81 said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I think I am starting to lose my mucous plug. It started last night, it's only 5:50am or so right now. Everytime I went pee I would notice discharge that was exactly like snot when you gave a blocked nose. For the most part it was clearish white, but it definately had yellow to it. Then, I woke up just now to go pee and I could literally feel some discharge coming out. So I looked in the toilet, I know gross and TMI, and I could see a lump of discharge in the toilet. It didn't just disperse when it hit the water like normal discharge. And this is even grosser, but you do what ya gotta do... so I reached in to take it out to see what exactly it was like. It was thick and mucousy and and mainly white with a bit of snot yellow in it.
> 
> So now I don't know what to do. My OB is gone til august 18. We have no ultrasound techs on on the weekends, and I really don't want another internal exam as that is when I started feeling shitty this time around. Plus we are just starting a long weekend, which doesn't end til tuesday. I've been doing my bedrest, I don't know why this would be happening now. And at only 22 weeks 1 day what is the hospital really going to do...

Sherri, I would defo ring the Emergency room or your maternity department & talk to someone, I know you think they cant do anything, but you dont know for sure unless you try

Please do it & take care :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> My sister has kindly offered to cook xmas dinner this year round at my house. Her two sons, my dad and my brother will be here too. As Mollie was born by cs and we can elect to have a cs this time - that is what we're going to do so Rosie Mae will be celebrating with us. It will be the first xmas in 3 years that we may have 'real' smiles.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


Aww, this will surely be such an extra special Christmas for you & your Family :hugs: Do you know when your gonna have little Rosie Mae yet? (have you been given your date?)


----------



## mummyclo

Well, i know that if LO doesn't come soon after 1st December i will be induced before 14th, so plenty of time to prepare after he is born! :happydance:
And yey for dressing him up!! :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aahh thanks Mizze :hugs:

:hugs: to you too Kelly. We haven't been given a date yet as mw appointment not until I'm 27 weeks. TBH I'm worried about the whole conversation with mw as I know they would prefer VBAC. But DH and I have made up our mind. I am assuming that it would be a week prior to actual due date of 21st December so CS on 14th December - plenty of time to get home and a bit settled. Rosie Mae will most definitely not be short of attention!! And of course she has a very special angel in her big sister watching over her all the time. :flower:

What is everyone having for tea tonight - we can't decide what to have!! :dohh:


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Aahh thanks Mizze :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> What is everyone having for tea tonight - we can't decide what to have!! :dohh:

Your welcome hon

We are having sirloin steak and chips for tea with mushrooms, onions and salad and garlic bread - yummmmmmmm Our local butcher does great meat and we often do this on a Saturday night - has the advantage of being easy to do too!

Possibly there will be icecream for afters too

Mizze


----------



## mummyclo

Mizze said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Aahh thanks Mizze :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> What is everyone having for tea tonight - we can't decide what to have!! :dohh:
> 
> Your welcome hon
> 
> We are having sirloin steak and chips for tea with mushrooms, onions and salad and garlic bread - yummmmmmmm Our local butcher does great meat and we often do this on a Saturday night - has the advantage of being easy to do too!
> 
> Possibly there will be icecream for afters too
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...

YUMMY!! Meat! I love meat atm! :blush:


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Aahh thanks Mizze :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> What is everyone having for tea tonight - we can't decide what to have!! :dohh:
> 
> Your welcome hon
> 
> We are having sirloin steak and chips for tea with mushrooms, onions and salad and garlic bread - yummmmmmmm Our local butcher does great meat and we often do this on a Saturday night - has the advantage of being easy to do too!
> 
> Possibly there will be icecream for afters too
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...
> 
> YUMMY!! Meat! I love meat atm! :blush:Click to expand...

Oh yum - where do you live - I'm coming!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> What is everyone having for tea tonight - we can't decide what to have!! :dohh:


DH & DS have had chips & scampi/turkey footballers! 

Im on my 2nd bowl of cinamon grahams! :blush:


----------



## sossypops

Just wanted to say 'hello' and that I'm due on 19th December! Very excited as i'm exactly halfway through now! :)


----------



## cho

I had mcdonalds :) Again!!!!


----------



## cho

Hi sossypops congrats :)


----------



## KellyC75

sossypops said:


> Just wanted to say 'hello' and that I'm due on 19th December! Very excited as i'm exactly halfway through now! :)


Hello, Welcome & Congrats on halfway :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> I had mcdonalds :) Again!!!!


Theres a whole thread running at the mo' about McDonalds addiction! :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Congrats Sossy!!

Charlotte - mcd's again!!! lol we were going to but my sister is coming round so think it might be chinese instead!! getting very late to eat though!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> I had mcdonalds :) Again!!!!
> 
> 
> Theres a whole thread running at the mo' about McDonalds addiction! :haha:Click to expand...

 
Yes I saw that too!! I'm not quite that bad thankfully!! Well not yet anyway!!


----------



## Mizze

We had chineese last night (healthy eating - hmmmm!) 

Yep everyone round for mine for steak and chips then! 

Right logging off now - DH is making me stop because im pram obsessing and its giving me a headache! :rofl: so im being ordered off the laptop! 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Bye mizze xx


----------



## vicky84

Sherri81 said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I think I am starting to lose my mucous plug. It started last night, it's only 5:50am or so right now. Everytime I went pee I would notice discharge that was exactly like snot when you gave a blocked nose. For the most part it was clearish white, but it definately had yellow to it. Then, I woke up just now to go pee and I could literally feel some discharge coming out. So I looked in the toilet, I know gross and TMI, and I could see a lump of discharge in the toilet. It didn't just disperse when it hit the water like normal discharge. And this is even grosser, but you do what ya gotta do... so I reached in to take it out to see what exactly it was like. It was thick and mucousy and and mainly white with a bit of snot yellow in it.
> 
> So now I don't know what to do. My OB is gone til august 18. We have no ultrasound techs on on the weekends, and I really don't want another internal exam as that is when I started feeling shitty this time around. Plus we are just starting a long weekend, which doesn't end til tuesday. I've been doing my bedrest, I don't know why this would be happening now. And at only 22 weeks 1 day what is the hospital really going to do...

I had this with my little girl - it was thrush, and also a couple of das ago , again its thrush, it might go stringy after you lost a lump of it xx


----------



## vicky84

lozzy21 said:


> Whats every one doing for christmass?

Hopefully i wont be in labour lol but mum and dad are coming over mums cooking dinner for us all :)


----------



## cho

oh dear does that mean u girls have noticed my over eating of mcdonalds.... oohps!
I know its become def a weekend thing (every weekend) hmm need to nip it in the bud!


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> I think its funny how all babys (except those with black or asian parents) eyes are blue when they are born and then change colour.

Not all babies are, both me and my brother were born with almost black eyes which turned brown


----------



## louise1302

Evening ladies I've Not read back as I'm on my phone I hope you're all well
I'm not as sick tonight and pudding is having a good wriggle it's so lovely to finally feel him or her wriggling around :cloud9:


----------



## lozzy21

I am shagged, iv been to a festival that they have every year and went to see the circus of horrors and came home.

Left OH down there to watch Calvin Harris.


----------



## Vilranda

Hello all. I hope everyone is doing good. This thread moves too fast for me to keep up with it.

I will hopefully be finding out what gender Chibi is on weds August 4th, when I go for my 20 week sscan. Hubbs and I cannot wait! And we both have the day off so we'll be shopping afterwards more than likely. Hopefully end up nailing down a few things that we've been putting off.

Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Sherri81

I've been continuing to get that yellow mucous like discharge, but there is no pain and no smell. So then I started wondering, could it be my progesterone suppository again?? I stopped them at 19+6, and then restarted them Thursday night, for my own 'peace of mind.' And then I started getting the discharge on Friday. I seem to remember some snotty discharge in the 1st trimester, so I'm wondering if its the same things now. I've read that progesterone is vital in helping to make the secretions that form the mucous plug, so maybe my body is reacting again to the increased progesterone. I will still get tested for infections on Tuesday at my next Drs appt though I think. But I don't think its something I need to go to the ER this weekend for.


----------



## till bob

mornin everyone hope ur all ok today good luck sherrie hope it turns out to be nothin well im lookin forward to today hubby is back from a stag weekend in blackpool cant wait to have him back in one piece lol pheebs is doin sum really almighty kicks now feel great i sure they r much stronger than wen i was pregnant with tilly and ladies im with u on both braxton hicks and headaches sufferin with both xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Tired today, dont think i can be botherd doing anything


----------



## Mizze

Enjoy having a whole day to do nothing Lozzy! 

Mizze


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got loads of house work to do, think i might go back to bed for a bit first


----------



## Mizze

Oh sod the housework - me too but im currently in bed with the laptop! :winkwink:

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

afternoon girls!
Well today is my 1st day of 3 child free weeks!!! WooHoo!!! Mind you its not gonna be much of a holiday I've been doing a bookkeeping course for almost 2 yrs now so really gotta crack on and get it finished while DS is away!!!!!

and 1 week today till viability!!!! yay!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Hello, hope everyone is Ok...:flower:

I cant believe we are already in August! :dohh:


----------



## till bob

sammi did u get married this weekend im sure i remember u sayin it was fri or sat well congratulations hope u had a fab day look forward to some pics xxxx


----------



## ducky1502

I'm a poorly girl at the moment :( horrid ear infection that hurts like hell and has completely wiped me out. Haven't done a thing today when really I should have been unpacking the final boxes. So now I'm lying in bed feeling sorry for myself watching gavin and stacey on dvd. Hope everyone else is having a lovely wkend.


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> I'm a poorly girl at the moment :( horrid ear infection that hurts like hell and has completely wiped me out. Haven't done a thing today when really I should have been unpacking the final boxes. So now I'm lying in bed feeling sorry for myself watching gavin and stacey on dvd. Hope everyone else is having a lovely wkend.

Hope you feel better soon ducky x


----------



## mrsbling

Hope you lovely ladies are all well x

Been feeling LO move for the past week and its lovely - I have anerior placenta so knew it would take some time, but now she is frequently moving about, and can be felt from outside :) x


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> I'm a poorly girl at the moment :( horrid ear infection that hurts like hell and has completely wiped me out. Haven't done a thing today when really I should have been unpacking the final boxes. So now I'm lying in bed feeling sorry for myself watching gavin and stacey on dvd. Hope everyone else is having a lovely wkend.

You poor thing....:hugs:

Dont you worry about unpacking the boxes, they arent going anywhere, just realx & get well soon...Enjoy your Dvds :flower:


----------



## Kerrieann

Mrsbling- ive got an anterior placenta too and have just starte feeling some big kicks/punches which is great and sometime see little tiny pokes through my belly but remeber with ds seeing foot shapes coming out of belly by around now so just cant wait for them! Althopught i know it will be a while yet!

How is everyone? Ive had quite a boring long day today but did manage to sort through 4 black bags od ds's baby clothes to see whats good for this bubba!


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon all. Ducky you poor thing. :hug:

MrsBling how lovely to be feeling the kicks! 

I have some tiny little kicks with occasional unmistakable ones mainly at night - but that might just be that im concentrating on it more then. Sitting here with a green face and a Lush facemask on! I look lovely :rofl: But my skin needed a pick me up its looking really dull and lifeless - no pregnancy "glow" for me! 

Did another pram reccie today - talked to DH's sisters too about their experiences. Now am really tired so on sofa with chocolate! 

Back to work tomorrow - why do weekends go sooooo quickly. 

Dad not so good today -and didnt want visitors this afternoon as he wanted to rest - par for the course I think as the healing sets in. Mum will go later on though so we will still get an update.

We have been trying out tester pots of paint for the nursery - currently loving Wild Primrose and Banana Smoothie from Dulux. Nursery is a good size but rather dark so I need a really good light but pretty colour for the walls. 

Mizze xx


----------



## mrsbling

At first I was just feeling really light puches/kicks at night when I lay down, but now its throughout the day - shes a little wriggler;)

I havent really done much with the nursery as my house is all very neutral, so I want to leave the walls natural hessian (Dulux light stone colour) and then have cream furniture, and accessorize with a bit of colour. Nursey is 15ft x 15ft so will be leaving the kingsize sleigh bed in there in case I need to go in there to give DH a rest, if LO is not sleeping well in her moses basket (in our room). 

Have you all go your furniture and everything bought now? I still cant decide on which to have - but as long as I get the moses basket soon I will be happy ;)


----------



## Mizze

mrsbling said:


> At first I was just feeling really light puches/kicks at night when I lay down, but now its throughout the day - shes a little wriggler;)
> 
> I havent really done much with the nursery as my house is all very neutral, so I want to leave the walls natural hessian (Dulux light stone colour) and then have cream furniture, and accessorize with a bit of colour. Nursey is 15ft x 15ft so will be leaving the kingsize sleigh bed in there in case I need to go in there to give DH a rest, if LO is not sleeping well in her moses basket (in our room).
> 
> *Have you all go your furniture and everything bought now?* I still cant decide on which to have - but as long as I get the moses basket soon I will be happy ;)

:rofl: Not a bit of it! Partly because I wanted to wait until after the 20 week scan before really looking. Partly because my sister has loads of stuff from her too which she has kept for me and I need to go through it. Currently the room is white with a beigey carpet - I want to go yellow to make it warmer without losing the light. Currently my criteria for the nursery is bright, colourful with lots of animals. Am loving this from mothercare at the moment. https://www.mothercare.com/My-Jungl...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44398031&mcb=core especially the lion rug! 

We have a double bed in the room too at the moment and im torn between leaving it there for convenient use after bubs is born or taking it out because it makes the room so much larger. I imagine when I actually have sorted all the furniture we will be able to see whether it can stay or not. Also in there (and definately staying) is a solid wood sideboard with 5 small draws and 2 cupboards with a shelf half way, we dont have anything in it at the moment so that will certainly come in handy. 

Mizze


----------



## sammiwry

till bob said:


> sammi did u get married this weekend im sure i remember u sayin it was fri or sat well congratulations hope u had a fab day look forward to some pics xxxx

Yes, I got married fri so I'm now officially sammi wry
lol! Photos will be up when I get the pro ones done


----------



## Kerrieann

Huge congrats on the wedding sammi or should i say Mrs Wry :haha: Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Mizze

Oh congratulations Sammi! 

Mizze


----------



## - Butterfly -

Congrats Sammi.

Sherri - hope everything is ok hun

Ducky - sorry to hear you're feeling unwell - hope you get well soon.

I have a rubbish memory so I'm sorry if I've missed anyone.

I'm so tired - sleeping rubbish but it'll all be worth it so I'm not complaining.


----------



## lozzy21

Errr what a day, got up went back to bed, got ready and waked into town to meet MIL and went for dinner. I was in agony walking, had dinner came home at 4. Went straight to bed and have just got up and im still in agony.


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks everyone!! Will post pics when I've got the pro ones back


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations sammi on becoming mrs wry

Ducky sorry your not feeling well

Well i currently feel like killing my eldest 2 sons. They were cleaning the car out and decided to take becca my 2yr old with them. So stupidly one of them put the keys on the backseat, then becca manages to lock the doors on the car with her inside. Ive had to have the fire brigade out to break into the car and get her out for me. Ive never been so angry or worried in my life. Now its going to cost me £175 to replace that piece of glass :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## louise1302

hi guys ;)

spencerbear id be devastated 

ducky and lozzy sorry youre not feeling well

congraulations sammi, ive been at a wedding all weekend dh's bes friend got married and he was best man it was a lovely weekend

im still feeling quite sick, it eased off at 17 weeksish and has come back, it seems to have coincided with me feeling babba wriggling around though so maybe its a growth spurt thing?

15 days til my scan woooo hoooo and 6 days til my hols )


----------



## spencerbear

Ive been feeling sicky too x


----------



## louise1302

very quiet in here tonight-maybe because everyone is either knackered or feeling rough

sherri not heard from you for a day or 2 unless ive missed something while i was away , i hoipe everything is ok


----------



## Pixxie

I feel like my hip is going to fall off and I dont know why :cry: and Im major tired today... been to OH's nieces christening, had to hang about in a pub for hours without drinking (well I dont suppose half a pint of shandy counts lol) and having everyone ask me the same bleeding questions: 
'I heard your having a girl, are you happy?' 
'Is Liam gutted?' 
'Have you got any names yet?' 
'I like Mabel/Ava/Linda/Brenda etc for a girl!' 
'When are you due?'
'Oooooh I bet you go on Christmas day!'
'How are you feeling?' 
(after I yawned) 'Get used to feeling tired!' 
'I bet your gutted about not being able to drink' 
then when I got my half a shandy everyone said 'Your not supposed to be drinking!!!' even though my SIL who is a month ahead of me was on her 4th bottle of beer... 

erm sorry that turned into a bit of a rant didnt it :haha: 

Princess has been wonderfully active this evening though :cloud9: shes keeping my company while daddy is a work :) 

Congrats to Sammi and I hope Ducky and Lozzy feel better soon! xxx


----------



## Mincholada

oh spencerbear, i feel for you!!! "luckily" the engine wasn't running and nothing bad (other than having extra costs now) happened. similar scenario happened when i visited my host family in alabama couple of years back. the now ex-husband of my host sister had grabbed the 1 1/2 year old son, put him in his truck with the engine running while uploading the garbage cans onto the back of the truck to drive them up to the street. he had closed the truck doors and while the little one was bouncing around on the driver's seat, he hit the "close door" button from the inside and the doors got locked with baby inside and engine still running.... ooooh, how we all wanted to kill the dad! tried to keep the little one from hitting the gas pedal by knocking on the windows and trying to distract him, but then he got sooo upset, because everyone was behind the glass and he was the only one on the inside. nearest fire-department is 20 minutes away. fortunately out in the country, people listen to police/911 radio and one of the "neighbors" from like 10 minutes away came to break the door of the truck open, which worked before the fire department arrived!

"poor" dad unfortunately had a thing for stupid actions like that... in addition to other things, once while vacuuming the floor, same son's finger somehow got under the hoover and his fingernail got pulled off.... :( unnecessary to say that i was kinda relieved when they separated... i felt a lot safer for his and my host sis's three kids!

can only hope that our brains will mostly be with us when raising our little ones :)


----------



## warrenwry

Congratulations Sammi x


----------



## till bob

mornin girls how r u all today well hubby is home in one piece so glad hes back does anyone know wen u get ur mat b1 form for maternity pay is it from 21 weeks i need to get mine in asap as im bein made redundant from work. sorry for u who r feelin poorly hope u feel better soon been a bit cranky this weekend and abit snappy but think thats because hubby was away and iv been havin trouble with my sciatica in my leg 2 still not complainin just want my little pheebs here is anyone else tempted to start xmas shoppin i really want to xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning

Not started xmas shopping yet. Still saving money for presents!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Nope not started on the xmas shopping yet - more worried about getting the bits for bubs first and then its Dh's daughters b'days in Nov and Dec before we even get to Xmas!
Am seriously contemplating cancelling it this year!!! Lol!!!

Think bubs was having a party last night jumping around kicking and punching me! DH put his hand on my belly to feel and I was gettin some right hard thumps but he said he couldn't feel anything - bubs had moved away from his hand to the only tiny patch that he wasn't touching and was beating me up there instead!!!!! It got quite painful at times!!! I'm sure this one is a lot more active than DS was - with him it was more his back and bum pushing rather than kicks and punches!!!!


----------



## Mizze

I cant comtemplate Christmas shopping yet! 

Im using all my holiday before my mat leave starts so I will be off work from beginning of November and im doing it all then. DH and I will probably do only token presents this year as on Christmas Day I might well be busy with other things! But everyone else will get sorted in early November so I wont have to think about it after that

Hope everyone is feeling better today. I can finally now say - my scan is next week - woohoo! :happydance:

Mizze xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Congratulations Sammi! Enjoy being Mrs Wry :jump: Time flies, I have been married a year on Sat - don't know where time went. 

I'm going to get cracking with Christmas shopping soon, as soon as baby has all s/he needs then I will start buying Aimees presents. Family may just have to have a lil something because I have so much to pay out for between now and December its unreal!! I want to be organised and Aimee will understand more this year, obv bubs wont but s/he will get a few lil bits and pieces - my main concern is Aimee though. I want to get her pressies done before baby arrives. 

Ness - I hope you sorted your problem with the B&B that you posted about on facebook! 

Ducky - I hope you're feeling better!! 

Hope you're all ok!! I'm shattered - DD has been unsettled all weekend *yawn* and we must've walked miles at Chester Zoo yesterday!


----------



## WILSMUM

just taken some bump pics - didn't do any last week due to having DHs daughters here but the difference in 2 weeks is huge!! Think I am actually finally starting to look pregnant!!! And DH says he's impressed that I actually still have a figure and haven't turned into a blob!! Lol! Bless him he's not had the best experience of pregnant women with his ex's!!!

And I am finally starting to put on weight - have put on a pound a week the last 3 weeks!!!!
 



Attached Files:







21+1.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4









23+1 (2).jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2









23+1 (3).jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 3









23+1.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3


----------



## WILSMUM

1st pic is 21+1 and the other 3 r today btw!!!


----------



## spencerbear

Yippee im halfway today!!! Will finally take some bump pics today, not sure if im posting them yet though. Still been lucky enough not to of put any weight on yet, despite my sweet tooth ive developed.

Having a lazy morning before my shift this afternoon x x


----------



## mummyclo

Lovely bump wilsmum!! I have taken pics but my bloody new camera wont upload to pc! :cry:
I have been eating crap all week :( need to get healthy again! I really just don't have the energy to cook.
Hope you are all good! :flower:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Yay halfway for Spencerbear :happydance:

I'm halfway tomorrow :happydance: i weighed in this morning and I've put on 20lb!!!:blush::blush::blush: I'm not really overeating so I think it's lack of exercise. Spending too much time on laptop I think!!

Off to see my friend who's baby is due in two weeks!! Have a great day everyone.
:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm currently trying to get stuck in and finish an assignment on the bookkeeping course i started nearly 2 years ago!
I've only done abotu half hour so far this morning and I have a headache and am bored and tired already!!! Not looking good to get this assignment and 3 more finished in the 3 weeks DS is away!!!!


----------



## Mizze

Bah -Ive been sent home from work - nausea has make an unwelcome return. Oddly my boss seemed to think me sat at my desk bent double and gagging constantly was a bit distracting... :winkwink: 

DH got all worried and insisted I rang the mw - who confirmed what I already knew - its all normal. Will get doppler out later for DH to have a listen to the HB. Not feeling too bad now but I had another bout at around 11.15ish so im due one fairly soon if this mornings pattern keeps up. 

Congrats to the halfway ladies - I will be able to join you on Friday. :happydance:

Wilsmum - thats a lovely neat bump you have going on there - I feel your pain over the bookkeeping - Im an accountant. Bookkeeping assignments were never a favourite! :)

Mizze x


----------



## WILSMUM

Its a means to an end - DH is planning on going back to being self employed in a couple of years so once I've got this done not only does it mean i can work from home but will also be able to do his books for him as well - just really lacking the motivation - its so damn long winded and repetitive!!!!
Oh well 2 scenarios down 1 to go and thats this assignment ready to email - gonna have a break and a sarnie first though!!!!


----------



## jenimurphy

I'm due on the 23rd of decmber :D x x x


----------



## Mizze

Hi Jeni - Im due the day after you!

Mizze


----------



## louise1302

hi jen im due dec 25th

mizze my ms made a return this week too, must be growth spurts or something im feel bleugh again every morning

half way on sat wooo hooo


----------



## Mizze

Louise I thought of you actually b'cos I remember you saying your was back too. Im trying to look at it as a positive! :sick: 

Exciting to be getting close to half way isnt it. Next stop 20 week scan - weeeeeeee!

Mizze


----------



## louise1302

ive got until aug 16th to wait :( on the plus side im on hols for a week starting sat so it should fly

mizze i reckon me and you are going to be on the same team :lol:


----------



## mummyclo

Awww have fun at your 20 week scans ladies! I miss mine :(
Wish i could have another one, they are so precious!! :happydance:


----------



## Mizze

louise1302 said:


> ive got until aug 16th to wait :( on the plus side im on hols for a week starting sat so it should fly
> 
> mizze i reckon me and you are going to be on the same team :lol:

I think you are right! I will find out on the 11th (hopefully) so keep an eye out! :winkwink: what is your gut feeling? OH and I think girl because we both want to refer to bubs as she - but thats no real reason I know! 

Mummyclo - im sure I will feel the same after mine - its a long way to go without any scans from 20 weeks isnt it!

Mizze


----------



## till bob

hi girls well i dont know i i should be postin this but need some one to tlk to who know how im feelin my cousin is 9 months pregnant and is 2 weeks over she hadnt felt her like girl move yday so gone to hospital today to get checked over and theres no heartbeat her litttle girl has died im totally heartbroken think i feel worse cause im pregnant shes only 22 aswell cant imagine wat shes goin through i think they r givin her somethin to start her labour off so its just a waitin game now i cant imagine havin to go through all the pain of labour to know ur baby wont be alive i just feel numb for her xx thanks for listening xx


----------



## Mizze

Oh tillbob, I dont know what to say. My thoughts with you all.

love 
Mizze


----------



## mummyclo

So sorry til :( :hugs:
I know, its such a long wait! Next time i see baby he will be born! SCARY!!


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> till bob said:
> 
> 
> sammi did u get married this weekend im sure i remember u sayin it was fri or sat well congratulations hope u had a fab day look forward to some pics xxxx
> 
> Yes, I got married fri so I'm now officially sammi wry
> lol! Photos will be up when I get the pro ones doneClick to expand...

Many Congratulations Mrs Wry...:wedding: Look forward to seeing your pics



jenimurphy said:


> I'm due on the 23rd of decmber :D x x x


Welcome & Congratulations...:flower:


----------



## KellyC75

till bob said:


> hi girls well i dont know i i should be postin this but need some one to tlk to who know how im feelin my cousin is 9 months pregnant and is 2 weeks over she hadnt felt her like girl move yday so gone to hospital today to get checked over and theres no heartbeat her litttle girl has died im totally heartbroken think i feel worse cause im pregnant shes only 22 aswell cant imagine wat shes goin through i think they r givin her somethin to start her labour off so its just a waitin game now i cant imagine havin to go through all the pain of labour to know ur baby wont be alive i just feel numb for her xx thanks for listening xx


How awfull for your cousin ~ Such a tragedy 

:hugs:


----------



## l1l_miss_dani

I dont know if i should be posting this here but im really wanting a bump buddie :) im due december 18th with our lil blue belly bean :)


----------



## vicky84

jenimurphy said:


> I'm due on the 23rd of decmber :D x x x

Me toooooooo :) lol


----------



## doodle74

till bob said:


> hi girls well i dont know i i should be postin this but need some one to tlk to who know how im feelin my cousin is 9 months pregnant and is 2 weeks over she hadnt felt her like girl move yday so gone to hospital today to get checked over and theres no heartbeat her litttle girl has died im totally heartbroken think i feel worse cause im pregnant shes only 22 aswell cant imagine wat shes goin through i think they r givin her somethin to start her labour off so its just a waitin game now i cant imagine havin to go through all the pain of labour to know ur baby wont be alive i just feel numb for her xx thanks for listening xx

Oh Till what a shame. I had a very good friend who went through exactly the same thing and lost her wee guy the week he was due. It's hard because there's just nothing you can say. My heart goes out to her. I can't begin to imagine having to go through the labour. The thought I'll ever have to find out terrifies me. :hugs: 

Hope the rest of you are having a good day. I had cheesecake for breakfast (not good!) but had salad for lunch to make up for it! Throat still bloomin' sore and really tired today. Still sitting here in my PJ's! Terrible isn't it?!


----------



## KellyC75

doodle74 said:


> Still sitting here in my PJ's! Terrible isn't it?!



Ohh, P.J's.....:happydance: They are my favourite item of clothing at the moment, I have just been to primark & bought 3 new P.J sets (they have pretty good stretchy waistbands, so I can still buy size 8~10! :winkwink:

I cant wait to go & put my Jammies on! :happydance:


----------



## doodle74

KellyC75 said:


> doodle74 said:
> 
> 
> Still sitting here in my PJ's! Terrible isn't it?!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, P.J's.....:happydance: They are my favourite item of clothing at the moment, I have just been to primark & bought 3 new P.J sets (they have pretty good stretchy waistbands, so I can still buy size 8~10! :winkwink:
> 
> I cant wait to go & put my Jammies on! :happydance:Click to expand...

Haha! Glad I'm not alone. :winkwink:


----------



## nikki-lou25

till - thats really sad :hugs: big hugs to you hun!!!


----------



## cho

Oh tillbob thats horrible :hugs:

I have had a really horrible day have spent all night crying last night and again today Think these hormones dont help!
Anyway a cadburys caramel icecream helped very much :)
I dont feel well at all today, had a headache since i woke ad having a dizzy day again, but sure the headache will be stress.
Hope you ladies are well, im getting kicked constantly now, often makes me feel quite ill, which is awful to say but true dont remember that with ds but prob did.
His movements seemed to be a little higher now does anyone elses? x


----------



## mummyclo

Yep my kicks seem higher up my belly now! :)


----------



## till bob

thanks everyone for ur kind words still waitin they have only just started her off i just think its disgusting if they had induced her last week she would have had a healthy baby girl why do they make u wait 2 weeks wen they can be almost certain of ppl dates nowadays with the scans etc x


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> Oh tillbob thats horrible :hugs:
> 
> I have had a really horrible day have spent all night crying last night and again today Think these hormones dont help!
> Anyway a cadburys caramel icecream helped very much :)
> I dont feel well at all today, had a headache since i woke ad having a dizzy day again, but sure the headache will be stress.
> Hope you ladies are well, im getting kicked constantly now, often makes me feel quite ill, which is awful to say but true dont remember that with ds but prob did.
> His movements seemed to be a little higher now does anyone elses? x

Aww, bless you :hugs::flower:

Why have you been crying? Just anything & everything? :shrug:

I had a headache yesterday & so went to bed early & was Ok this morning :happydance: Think I was overtired

Sounds like you may need to drink more water, dizzy & headachey....Try it, hopefully it may help :flower:

Hope you get a good nights sleep tonite & feel better tomm :winkwink:


----------



## Kerrieann

Tilbob, thats absolutely awful :cry: thats really made me cry. Awful they let her go that far over and scary too as we would all have to wait that long too :shrug:

Wilsmum, lovely bump, i thnk ur having a girl now by the way ur bumps growing! :happydance:

Hows evryone, ive had a well busy day today so only just catching up xx


----------



## till bob

thanks kerrie i havent stopped cryin all day the only reason im not now is cause i think im all out of tears just wish it wasnt her goin through this so awful xxx


----------



## Mizze

Tillbob on another forum (Non baby related) I used to belong to we had a running thread of support for people having a difficult or awful time - it was non religious specific and it was called 'lighting a candle' thread. It was a way of showing support, love, and offering what comfort we could - a light in the darkness.

Am lighting a candle for you, your cousin and her angel baby.

love
Mizze xx


----------



## cho

KellyC75 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> Oh tillbob thats horrible :hugs:
> 
> I have had a really horrible day have spent all night crying last night and again today Think these hormones dont help!
> Anyway a cadburys caramel icecream helped very much :)
> I dont feel well at all today, had a headache since i woke ad having a dizzy day again, but sure the headache will be stress.
> Hope you ladies are well, im getting kicked constantly now, often makes me feel quite ill, which is awful to say but true dont remember that with ds but prob did.
> His movements seemed to be a little higher now does anyone elses? x
> 
> Aww, bless you :hugs::flower:
> 
> Why have you been crying? Just anything & everything? :shrug:
> 
> I had a headache yesterday & so went to bed early & was Ok this morning :happydance: Think I was overtired
> 
> Sounds like you may need to drink more water, dizzy & headachey....Try it, hopefully it may help :flower:
> 
> Hope you get a good nights sleep tonite & feel better tomm :winkwink:Click to expand...

Just Bradleys father being a arse, so having to go through court so he has set days to see him ect, he always lets him down and i have just had enough, but also a mixture of other things and hormones! eek

Well when i had my mw app i told her i was dizzy a lot and had palpatations and vision disturbance and she did my blood pressure and it was low so im not sure if it is that and stress.
Im sure i will be fine tomorrow but i ahve heavy red eyes and that instantly makes u feel crap! :( x


----------



## cho

Mizze said:


> Tillbob on another forum (Non baby related) I used to belong to we had a running thread of support for people having a difficult or awful time - it was non religious specific and it was called 'lighting a candle' thread. It was a way of showing support, love, and offering what comfort we could - a light in the darkness.
> 
> Am lighting a candle for you, your cousin and her angel baby.
> 
> love
> Mizze xx

Ah that sounds sweet :) x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Tillbob - so so sorry to hear about your cousin and I'm sending my thoughts and prayers to you all.


----------



## Nessicle

Evening all! 

Have I missed much while I've been away staying in the B&B from hell?

OMG seriously girls it was awful!

My review is below that I left the "B&B" lol seriously pissed off!! 

* After a long 4 hour drive we arrived at Aylwyne House, a tired looking large house located on the main road in to Norwich City Centre. We were greeted at that moment by the owner who came round the corner just as we had rung the bell. We were show in and asked to pay the £140 for both nights straightaway and fill out a form regarding our stay. We were advised more or less straightaway that there would be no breakfast as "that seems to be what people want these days" and was that ok? We couldnt very well say no it wasnt ok so we had no choice but to be ok with that. We were disappointed given that Aylwyne House is advertised as a B&B, however, given that we were supposed to be 10 mins walk from the centre we figured we would be able to get a cheap breakfast in town so it wasnt a huge issue. We were given the key to our room and that was the last time we saw the owner despite being told sheets and towels would be changed the next morning (which they weren't). 

We went to our room which was very tired and shabby. There was a manky old desk, a TV, very small wardrobe with a mirror on it, tea and coffee making facilities, a double bed and a single bed as well as an en suite. 

My partner and I are not snobs so the tired and shabby decor was not an issue and the bedding and towels were clean - the only saving grace of our stay. 

We relaxed in our room for a while to watch a little TV (which didnt work properly either - not tuned in properly and only 5 channels no freeview which is usually standard in B&B's these days) before getting showered and heading out for dinner. It took around 20 mins to get right in to the centre, definitley not a 10 minute walk and given I'm 5 months pregnant this was hard work trailing back and forth - not the 'B&B' owners problem however it should be mentioned that they are further out from the actual centre of shops and restaurants than 10 mins walk. 

Our first night was awful. The traffic from the main road was very noisy, the bed was lumpy with a large dip in it so we took it in turns to sleep in the single bed so we'd have a chance to get comfortable. There were two foreign gentlemen staying in the next room who were very loud and noisy and had their TV blaring out til gone 1am. Then they were up at 6am banging around and talking loudly. The walls are so paper thin you can hear every single word from the next room. 

Despite our exhaustion we tried to stay positive and headed out for breakfast to Wetherspoons in town. We decided to stay in the centre for as long as possible so we didnt have to trail all the way back and then back out again for dinner later on. We had hoped our second night would be better but unfortunately it was not and I was nearly crying with exhaustion through the night, again the foreign guests in the next room were very noisy and inconsiderate resulting in me banging on the wall seperating us in desperation and screaming at them to shut the hell up. We were awoken again at 6am by them and decided the sooner we get home the better so we set off at 7.30am and couldnt wait to get away. 

For the price of £70 a night we expected a whole lot better than what we felt was just a hostel advertised as a B&B. We didnt hear from or see the owner, our tea and coffee wasn't replenished, no breakfasts, no clean sheets or bedding or our bins emptied. Very, very disappointing and had we known the Premier Inn in the city centre had rooms available for exactly the same price we would have booked to stay there instead. We feel pretty ripped off and upset that our only weekend away before our baby comes was tarnished by such a rubbish stay.*

To top it all off I had a really painful experience with speed bumps (you might have seen my thread on Saturday) I was really distressed! We tried to make the best of it and had a lovely meal on Saturday night but other than that we won't rush back to Norwich lol x


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Have I missed much while I've been away staying in the B&B from hell?
> 
> OMG seriously girls it was awful!
> 
> My review is below that I left the "B&B" lol seriously pissed off!!
> 
> * After a long 4 hour drive we arrived at Aylwyne House, a tired looking large house located on the main road in to Norwich City Centre. We were greeted at that moment by the owner who came round the corner just as we had rung the bell. We were show in and asked to pay the £140 for both nights straightaway and fill out a form regarding our stay. We were advised more or less straightaway that there would be no breakfast as "that seems to be what people want these days" and was that ok? We couldnt very well say no it wasnt ok so we had no choice but to be ok with that. We were disappointed given that Aylwyne House is advertised as a B&B, however, given that we were supposed to be 10 mins walk from the centre we figured we would be able to get a cheap breakfast in town so it wasnt a huge issue. We were given the key to our room and that was the last time we saw the owner despite being told sheets and towels would be changed the next morning (which they weren't).
> 
> We went to our room which was very tired and shabby. There was a manky old desk, a TV, very small wardrobe with a mirror on it, tea and coffee making facilities, a double bed and a single bed as well as an en suite.
> 
> My partner and I are not snobs so the tired and shabby decor was not an issue and the bedding and towels were clean - the only saving grace of our stay.
> 
> We relaxed in our room for a while to watch a little TV (which didnt work properly either - not tuned in properly and only 5 channels no freeview which is usually standard in B&B's these days) before getting showered and heading out for dinner. It took around 20 mins to get right in to the centre, definitley not a 10 minute walk and given I'm 5 months pregnant this was hard work trailing back and forth - not the 'B&B' owners problem however it should be mentioned that they are further out from the actual centre of shops and restaurants than 10 mins walk.
> 
> Our first night was awful. The traffic from the main road was very noisy, the bed was lumpy with a large dip in it so we took it in turns to sleep in the single bed so we'd have a chance to get comfortable. There were two foreign gentlemen staying in the next room who were very loud and noisy and had their TV blaring out til gone 1am. Then they were up at 6am banging around and talking loudly. The walls are so paper thin you can hear every single word from the next room.
> 
> Despite our exhaustion we tried to stay positive and headed out for breakfast to Wetherspoons in town. We decided to stay in the centre for as long as possible so we didnt have to trail all the way back and then back out again for dinner later on. We had hoped our second night would be better but unfortunately it was not and I was nearly crying with exhaustion through the night, again the foreign guests in the next room were very noisy and inconsiderate resulting in me banging on the wall seperating us in desperation and screaming at them to shut the hell up. We were awoken again at 6am by them and decided the sooner we get home the better so we set off at 7.30am and couldnt wait to get away.
> 
> For the price of £70 a night we expected a whole lot better than what we felt was just a hostel advertised as a B&B. We didnt hear from or see the owner, our tea and coffee wasn't replenished, no breakfasts, no clean sheets or bedding or our bins emptied. Very, very disappointing and had we known the Premier Inn in the city centre had rooms available for exactly the same price we would have booked to stay there instead. We feel pretty ripped off and upset that our only weekend away before our baby comes was tarnished by such a rubbish stay.*
> 
> To top it all off I had a really painful experience with speed bumps (you might have seen my thread on Saturday) I was really distressed! We tried to make the best of it and had a lovely meal on Saturday night but other than that we won't rush back to Norwich lol x

:hugs: Soo sorry your trip was not enjoyable :( its always so much worse when you are looking forward to having a nice time!
Hope you can get a good nights sleep tonight xx
OH has just gone out to get me Mac Donalds!! I LOVE HIM SO MUCH! :haha:


----------



## Mizze

Aw - Ness thats an awful shame - Id be spitting feathers if it were me. 

Mummyclo - OH has been doing the food shopping - ive had 4 phone calls so far one of them just went "oh ive found it now, see you later" :rofl: Bless him though im so happy I didnt have to do it. 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Till bob so sorry to read about your cousin, how heart breaking for all concerned.

Ness what a shame your last weekend away was tarnished


----------



## louise1302

Mizze said:



> louise1302 said:
> 
> 
> ive got until aug 16th to wait :( on the plus side im on hols for a week starting sat so it should fly
> 
> mizze i reckon me and you are going to be on the same team :lol:
> 
> I think you are right! I will find out on the 11th (hopefully) so keep an eye out! :winkwink: what is your gut feeling? OH and I think girl because we both want to refer to bubs as she - but thats no real reason I know!
> 
> Mummyclo - im sure I will feel the same after mine - its a long way to go without any scans from 20 weeks isnt it!
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...

im thinking boy :lol: but maybe thats because i already have 4 and i was the last girl born in my family(12 boys since), ill be checking back on the 11th LOL even though ill be on hols

til bob :hugs: im so sorry its awful when things like that happen :(


----------



## Nessicle

lol thank you guys - just peeved because of the price and shoddiness and we've never had a weekend away together before either so it was supposed to be extra special! Oh well! 

CAn't wait to find out what team Mizze and Louise are on eek! How exciting!x


----------



## till bob

thanks mizzie that is so sweet of u thank u well still not heard anythin shes been givin a pessary to start labour that was about 3 hours ago and nothin happened yet poor thing xx


----------



## Nessicle

till bob said:


> hi girls well i dont know i i should be postin this but need some one to tlk to who know how im feelin my cousin is 9 months pregnant and is 2 weeks over she hadnt felt her like girl move yday so gone to hospital today to get checked over and theres no heartbeat her litttle girl has died im totally heartbroken think i feel worse cause im pregnant shes only 22 aswell cant imagine wat shes goin through i think they r givin her somethin to start her labour off so its just a waitin game now i cant imagine havin to go through all the pain of labour to know ur baby wont be alive i just feel numb for her xx thanks for listening xx

:hugs: sorry I missed this post hun xx

So sorry to hear this I can't imagine how your cousin is feeling that is possibly the most awful thing anyone could go through, thinking of you all at this really sad and hard time xx


----------



## till bob

thanks huni xxx sorry u had a bad weekend xxx


----------



## louise1302

a question about movement again ladiers sorry :blush: 

over the weekend i had 3 days of baby moving pretty much none stop some pretty big kicks too i could even feel them when i was strood doing stuff then from last night nothing again, not even a wiggle

i listened to the hb this morning and everytrhing sounded ok but its a bit worrying

did you have gaps in days of movement at first?

ness sorry your weekend was rubbish :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey Louise

I'm the same. Its pretty normal from what I've read. It does feel worrying but thankful that I have doppler to listen to her hb.

Hope you're ok. x


----------



## calliebaby

I'm sorry that your getaway was bad Ness.:hugs:
How is everyone feeling these days???
The little one decided that it would be fun to make mommy sick out of the blue. I felt like I was barely functional today. He also decided that he was taking a day off from kicking. This worried me as he is a big time mover. I gave him a couple of pokes and he promptly kicked me back:haha:. I know he is fine, but I want to feel him all the time to make sure.
I think I am ready for bed already. Yikes. Still waiting for that magical 2nd tri energy burst I have heard so much about.:wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

Sorry to hear that your time away was rubbish Ness...We have had a couple like that before! :growlmad:

We do usually book with Premier Inn now, they are usually pretty good & guarantee a good nights sleep 

Last time we stayed with them, the window on the room was broken, so that you couldnt shut it properly...This resulted in the noise from the busy road waking us up (lots) We mentined it to reception & said they should fix it (not even thinking of the sleep gurantee) & she said, right 'well as you havent had a good nite, we will refund your room cost!' We were really pleased & werent expecting it :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

louise1302 said:


> a question about movement again ladiers sorry :blush:
> 
> over the weekend i had 3 days of baby moving pretty much none stop some pretty big kicks too i could even feel them when i was strood doing stuff then from last night nothing again, not even a wiggle
> 
> i listened to the hb this morning and everytrhing sounded ok but its a bit worrying
> 
> did you have gaps in days of movement at first?
> 
> ness sorry your weekend was rubbish :hugs:

I asked my midwife about this & she said its nothing to worry about this early on, as the baby is still small, they could be kicking your placenta & you wont feel it :winkwink:

Its only a little later when you really do have to keep an eye on movements...:baby:


----------



## WILSMUM

so sorry to hear about yr cousin till bob - its a horrible thing for anyone to have to go through.

And yr wkend sounds awful Ness, u porr thing, its horrid when u've really been looking forward to a special time!

I've been finding movement a bit sporadic, night before last bubs was going mental but then last night was really quiet - seems to be having a bit of a party again in there at the moment and can tell bubs is def growing cause I still get the low down movement but am also feeling kicks or punches up around my belly button at the same time now!!! I also seem to be feeling a lot of bubs movement internally iykwim - a lot of bladder bouncing going on I think and also feel thumps down through me vejay!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Halfway today! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Got so much to do today!! Just wish I could get up off the sofa!:dohh:


----------



## wishingforbub

hi ladies hope you are all well
i got sick this morning :( it was awful...
but yesterday i went to prenatal yoga.. it was great! definitely recommend it :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

wishingforbub said:


> hi ladies hope you are all well
> i got sick this morning :( it was awful...
> but yesterday i went to prenatal yoga.. it was great! definitely recommend it :)

Sorry you've been sick - hope you feel better soon.

:flower:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hellooo

Ness - sounds like the B&B from hell :hugs: Not long til u see your princess again!!

Is anyone else absolutely shattered?? Or is it just me? :blush:


----------



## WILSMUM

I am def finding the mornings a struggle - just walking downstairs putting the washing on and walking back up again left me breathless this morning!!!! Lol!


----------



## mummyclo

WILSMUM said:


> I am def finding the mornings a struggle - just walking downstairs putting the washing on and walking back up again left me breathless this morning!!!! Lol!

Tell me about it!! I was wondering the other day how i am going to cope in a few months :cry:
Im going to be sooo FAT! and lazy :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Ness that place sounds awful,have you made a formal complaint?

Ive defo been feeling extra tired and lazy lately, hardly feel like doing anything but have too as Jake doesnt let me sit down for long now lol!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you girlies yeah it was pretty shocking! 

I left them a horrible review on laterooms.com and Trip Advisor website lol! 

We were more gutted because we'd been looking forward to a weekend away for ages :( I'd managed to book a B&B in Kewsick in the Lakes on Friday morning but they called to say it was an error and that the rooms had already been booked so we couldnt go there. 

I'm defo never booking anywhere other than Premier Inn or Travelodge from now on! 

Yay Nikki get to see my princess on Friday at 9am I'm getting quite nervous now just want to know she's growing properly etc sure all will be perfect but still nerve-wracking eek! 

My girls' movements are sporadic too. Some days she'll go mental and have a nonstop kickathon and others I don't feel from her all day except her turning over. 

Was laid in bed this morning though and it's the first time I've seen my bump go wonky :haha: think it was her bum stuck up on the right side lol so sweet!

xx


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> Halfway today! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Got so much to do today!! Just wish I could get up off the sofa!:dohh:


Yey to half~way....:happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> I'm defo never booking anywhere other than Premier Inn or Travelodge from now on!
> 
> Yay Nikki get to see my princess on Friday at 9am I'm getting quite nervous now just want to know she's growing properly etc sure all will be perfect but still nerve-wracking eek!
> 
> 
> xx


Be carefull with the Travelodge, we had a terrible experience there, for my DS2's Birthday trip to Legoland & they never replied to my complaint! :growlmad:

Exciting for Friday....:happydance:.....I loved my 20wk scan (oh & was great to have the gender confirmed :cloud9:)


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha yep looking forward to confirming her gender won't be as scared to go and buy stuff then :haha: 

I must admit the travelodge I stayed in for my friends Hen do in Manchester last August was bloody horrible - right scabby but still better than this shoddy B&B lol x


----------



## mummyclo

:cry: wish i could have another scan! I wish they did 30 week scans on the nhs too :(


----------



## Nessicle

I know it does seem poo that we only ever get 2 scans but then I suppose the NHS is pretty stretched as it is - thats why I'm glad I'm lucky enough to be able to afford private scans to see her again xx


----------



## mummyclo

You are so lucky ness!! Next time i see my lil boy he will be born! SCARY! :wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

Finally have figured out how to post pictures! :winkwink: Heres my bump photo at 21 weeks (taken today)
 



Attached Files:







IMG000004.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyclo

Lovely bump kell!! :happydance:
I can't upload mine to pc :cry:


----------



## ducky1502

Hye everyone, been quite the stranger lately! But we still don't have the internet in the new house and won't until friday and then we go to center parcs on the monday so I'll probably be a bit of a stranger for a while longer.

Been looking into pregnancy yoga and I'm thinking of doing a 6 week course from 27-32wks. £8 a 90min session, seemed quite reasonable to me. Also thinking about starting aquanatal classes within the next month.

Hope everyone is well?


----------



## Nessicle

Kelly that's a beautiful bump!! 

yeah I'm lucky I can afford it mummyclo - taking advantage now as we'll never be able to do it again as once I go back to work part time we'll be skint lol so the next baby we have we won't be able to do anything like that x


----------



## ducky1502

Ness ur seeing bubs again?!?! OOOH when?!? how exciting!

I DESPERATELY want to book a 4D scan for about 27wks :)


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> Kelly that's a beautiful bump!!
> 
> yeah I'm lucky I can afford it mummyclo - taking advantage now as we'll never be able to do it again as once I go back to work part time we'll be skint lol so the next baby we have we won't be able to do anything like that x

That is what i thought, i was going to get one with my £190 HIP but then i thought of all the real stuff i could buy :dohh:
And with next bubs we wont be getting the grant anymore :nope: 
Dilema!!
xx


----------



## ducky1502

OK girls its time for me to add you guys (or you add me) on facebook. I haven't been being rude, I just wantedot wait til 20wks.

Mine is Zoe Armstrong and the pic is of me on the left and OH on the right. I have a VERY sext pout going on :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> I DESPERATELY want to book a 4D scan for about 27wks :)

I am thinking about doing this too....Just wish I could say its for a Birthday treat/Fathers or Mothers day :winkwink:

As ive already had a private scan at 16 wks, feel a little naughty paying for another! :blush:


----------



## mummyclo

Hink its time for me to do the facebook thing too.........Chloe Stowers picture of my scan :)


----------



## mummyclo

Think its time for me to do the facebook thing too.........Chloe Stowers picture of my scan :)


----------



## mummyclo

Sorry for the double post :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> Ness ur seeing bubs again?!?! OOOH when?!? how exciting!
> 
> I DESPERATELY want to book a 4D scan for about 27wks :)

Yeah my anomaly scan hun! I haven't had it yet and will be 21 weeks on Friday when I have it :) 

The other scan I had 4 weeks ago was a private gender scan which I'm sooo glad I paid for because of the fab images we got :happydance: 

I'm booking a 4D for 28 weeks x


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I DESPERATELY want to book a 4D scan for about 27wks :)
> 
> I am thinking about doing this too....Just wish I could say its for a Birthday treat/Fathers or Mothers day :winkwink:
> 
> *As ive already had a private scan at 16 wks, feel a little naughty paying for another!* :blush:Click to expand...

if you can afford to do it hun why not?! My mum, OH and me are all contributing for the 4D scan so at least I won't have to fork out loads anyway x


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> OK girls its time for me to add you guys (or you add me) on facebook. I haven't been being rude, I just wantedot wait til 20wks.
> 
> Mine is Zoe Armstrong and the pic is of me on the left and OH on the right. I have a VERY sext pout going on :haha:

I can't find you hun!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Ducky i cant find you either, theres loads of zoe armstrongs! lol, mumy clo, ive added you 

Im thinking of getting a 4d scan soon but not sure, we cant afford it now so might see if someone wants to pay for us lol


----------



## Nessicle

lol Kerrieann - I'm going back to Meet Your Baby where i had the gender scan cos they had a special offer for £100 so split 3 ways thats pretty cheap thankfully! 

I'm so excited! Booked for 18 September :wohoo:! 

I bought a support band today from Boots by a brand called Cantaloop - it got given loads of stars and recommended by Pregnancy & Birth Mag. 3 sizes 2, 3 and & 4 depending on hip measurements so I got size 3 given that the measurement goes up to 48 inch hips on that so thought it would fit. It fits absolutely fine and my bump felt really supported but the bottom part really digs in to my bladder and the bottom of my uterus so had to take it off :( dont know what to do - will they take it back if I've worn it for a couple of hours? I've got all the packaging so perhaps they won't notice if I exchange it lol. Will have to measure my hips somehow but I don't have a tape measure grrr!! 

I was worried the digging in would hurt bubs - took it off and she's started moving lol perhaps she was restricted! x


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'd try taking it back Ness, I just wouldnt even tell them I'd worn it tbh!

https://www.facebook.com/nicola.galloway789 <-- that is a link to my facebook, I know I have a few of you on mine already...but anyone else feel free :D 

Eurgh, I feel so sick - I felt sick yesterday too...don't ya just love 2nd tri nausea :(


----------



## Nessicle

i will do then thanks Nikki!

Oh sorry you're feeling rotten hun!! that sucks I get waves of nausea here and there still but mainly when hungry x


----------



## calliebaby

Well, after being quiet all day yesterday, my little man had a little party in me from midnight on. I think he turned himself sideways. I was feeling kicks on each hip at the same time. Needless to say, I got no sleep last night. Now onto work. I have a 12 hour day ahead of me. I hope I make it. At least the ms has disappeared again. :thumbup: I hope you all have a fabulous day.:hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

mummyclo said:


> Think its time for me to do the facebook thing too.........Chloe Stowers picture of my scan :)

Added u :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

Ergh who ever asked about being tired, i am shatterd today despite having 8+ hours sleep lastnight.

Scan tomorrow


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Scan tomorrow

Ohhh, how exciting :happydance: Hope all goes well

Are you gonna stay *yellow*? :shrug:


----------



## Mizze

Evening all. Day 2 of sickness again. More tiredness today though - spent the day feeling sick or asleep. Off to visit Dad later who is not doing so well as he has been - he is okay but the healing isnt going so well and is making him very very tired. 

lozzy good luck with the scan tomorrow! 

Mizze


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> Hink its time for me to do the facebook thing too.........Chloe Stowers picture of my scan :)

have sent you a friends request on fb


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> Hink its time for me to do the facebook thing too.........Chloe Stowers picture of my scan :)

have sent you a friends request on fb!

Ducky hun I can't find u!!! Heres my link: https://www.facebook.com/chloe.stowers#!/wilsmum


----------



## babypoole2010

Having a girl due December 14, 2010!!!


----------



## KellyC75

babypoole2010 said:


> Having a girl due December 14, 2010!!!

Welcome & Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## babypoole2010

hi im new to the forum, can someone please message me or something and tell me how this goes? i'd like to make some friends, im a also a first time mommy tobe, im due december 14 of this year with a little girl!


----------



## KellyC75

Exciting news Girls....:happydance: The new Next collection is now available online & the things in the 'Baby Boutique' are soooo cute :baby:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ext-collection-baby-boutique.html#post6367905


----------



## KellyC75

babypoole2010 said:


> hi im new to the forum, can someone please message me or something and tell me how this goes? i'd like to make some friends, im a also a first time mommy tobe, im due december 14 of this year with a little girl!


Congratulations on team PINK! :cloud9:

All you need to do, is post on here (or any other thread that takes your eye)

You'll get to know us on this thread & we all have a good time sharing our stories & experiences....Enjoy chatting! :winkwink:


----------



## louise1302

ducky and mummyclo have sent you requests, think i found you ducky has your oh got a check shirt on? if not some randomer just got a message off me :haha:

ive been in a fecking horrible mood today, really snappy it got so bad before i launched my netbook at oh and now its broken :doh: it loads ok but then the mouse and keyboard are frozen

im on the pc i have upstairs but hubby works night so i cant use it during the day i suppose ill get some bloody housework done now though lol


----------



## peaches31

my fb is heather garity. if anyone wants to add me.

has anyone heard from sherri? i have been worried after reading back.


----------



## Pixxie

Sherri just updated her facebook so I think shes ok but we havnt had an update recently from her

OH is being a total prat in the name department, see thread https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/384453-girl-name-trouble.html if you want to know more.

The teens section has just had me in tears about some poor girl in there, shes 13, a married man has groomed her, shes just found out she is pregnant and about 6 months gone and she loves the horrid man who has done this to her :nope: the poor, poor girl. I dont think it would have hit me as hard but my best friend went though a similar thing when we were 13/14 although she didnt end up pregnant...I really feel for the poor lass :cry: xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Yep im staying on team yellow. :D

Im having a propper craving for fresh orange, iv allready drank a litre and a half and have the rest of the bottle sat next to me :dohh:


----------



## Pixxie

lozzy21 said:


> Yep im staying on team yellow. :D
> 
> Im having a propper craving for fresh orange, iv allready drank a litre and a half and have the rest of the bottle sat next to me :dohh:

Fresh orange has been my biggest crave so far ;) xx


----------



## ducky1502

For anyone else who wants to add me on facebook my name is zoe armstrong, pic is of me and OH, he is in a checked shirt. Nearly time for my nightly bowl of cereal because dinner is no longer enough :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

14 weeks left at work including this one :D


----------



## nikki-lou25

ducky1502 said:


> For anyone else who wants to add me on facebook my name is zoe armstrong, pic is of me and OH, he is in a checked shirt. Nearly time for my nightly bowl of cereal because dinner is no longer enough :haha:

I think I found u :flower:


----------



## spencerbear

I have added a few of you but just incase ive missed anyone, here is my facebook link

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=569156984


----------



## lozzy21

I cant sleep :cry: been awake since 3 and couldent see me nodding off so iv got up and put a load of washing in.

Baby is having a right wiggle at the mo, wonder if it was all the sugar from the fresh orange yesterday


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> I cant sleep :cry: been awake since 3 and couldent see me nodding off so iv got up and put a load of washing in.
> 
> Baby is having a right wiggle at the mo, wonder if it was all the sugar from the fresh orange yesterday

You may not have been able to sleep, as you are having your scan today

I remember I was so anxious & excited the nite before!

Good luck, shall look forward to hearing all about it :thumbup:


----------



## cho

ooh good lucky lozzy will look forward to seeing some pics :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Good luck Lozzy, I slept for about 3 hours the night before my scan! 

Is anyone else still clueless what to call baby?? 

Talkin of baby...don't u hate it when they don't move for a while! Pip usually has a good kick after brekkie, but nothing yet today. Toast mustn't be that exciting!!


----------



## spencerbear

Good Luck Lozzy x


----------



## Nessicle

Good luck today Lozzy!! Excited to know whether you'll stay team yellow :haha: 

Nikki - Ava didnt move at all really yesterday (that I could feel anyway) and in the night I got up to wee and said to Mark I was worried cos I hadn't felt her for about 24 hours and soon as i got back in bed I got a gentle kick and she turned over lol. 

But she seems to have a few days where she kicks loads and really strongly and then others I'll either feel nothing or just get the odd very gentle prod here or there once or twice for a few days! 

I just have to keep reminding myself she has lots of room in there still or she could be kicking her placenta! 

I ordered a changing bag to match my pram yesterday!

https://babyequipmentcomplete.com/main_site/main/index.php?pge=detail&sPartNo=g2e93jpue#


----------



## Pixxie

Good luck with the scan Lozzy

Wish my little one would stop keeping me awake all night with her kicks! Im so bloody tired :cry: xxx


----------



## Nessicle

my girl doesnt move around tons during the night from what I can feel, if I turn over she gives me a prod usually but then I won't feel her again x


----------



## Kerrieann

Good luck today lozzy!

Well my little one kept me up all night too, he will probly sleep all day, it was like a footie match going on inside my belly all night lol! I feel exausted now tho!


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh ive moved up a box :wohoo: And one week till viability!


----------



## nikki-lou25

How exciting Kerrie! Isn't time flyin! 

I've been hit with nausea AGAIN! Whats this all about?!?! I didnt have this with Aimee unless I hadn't eaten. I've had toast and 2 glasses of milk this morning! 

Ah well, its all part and parcel of the journey lol!


----------



## Mizze

Morning ladies

Back in work and seeing how it goes today - 2nd tri sickness is a bugger - Nikki-lou I sympathise completely. 

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Lozzy good luck with the scan - mine is a week today and I cant wait!!!!!

Mizze


----------



## sazhuddy13

morning all,
i am feeling great during the day but around tea time i could just go to sleep. Baby is moving alot more i am feeling her quite alot now. good luck lozzy with your scan.x


----------



## lozzy21

Well im back and ......................................................... I have to go back next week.

Baby was fast asleep and dident want to show the sonographer its tummy, What she saw looked fine and was measuring spot on but she dident get to see a lot. Even if we had wanted to find out, we couldent lol Baby had its back against the outside wall if my uterus, head down. Perfect position for labout but not for the lady to see what she needed to


----------



## Mizze

Aw Lozzy! Well at least you got to see bubs is fine (if sleepy - must be sleeping off that sugar high from the orange juice! :) ) and you can see baby again next week. 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

If my scan was at 3 this morning or even now, she might have got a better look. As soon as we got on the bus it woke up.

Iv got an anterior placenta so im a bit surprised on the amount of movement im feeling.

It was sooooooo strange seeing baby move on the screen and feeling it at the same time.


----------



## Kerrieann

Lol lozzy at least you get to have another scan!! Hopefully baby is more cooperative next time :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

That will be the 5th nhs scan iv had instead of the 2nd.

Dident get a picture today as it would have been pants so baby better have be in a different position next week, i want a pic lol


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy try having a bar of chocolate about 20 mins before your scan - they recommend it before private scans to get baby moving, they also recommended a fizzy drink so perhaps some sparkling water before your next scan? Glad all is looking well though! And you get to see bubs again which is ace!

Kerrie - wow 1 week to viability for you!! I can't believe how fast it's going! 

I've got my 20 week scan on Friday I'm nervous but also excited to see her again and obviously get confirmation she's indeed a 'she' :haha: xx


----------



## sazhuddy13

lozzy i agree with nessicle about the chocolate as i had been told about this before i went for my scan. i had some chocolate before and they was able to see everything and baby was moving about.x


----------



## nikki-lou25

I just ate a twix and pipling is thumpin away! 

Where is everyone feeling baby now? I'm still getting kicks or pokes quite low down!


----------



## Mizze

Baby is having a disco in there today! Hurray. :happydance: Still quite low though definately way below belly button. 

Mizze


----------



## Nessicle

My girl just isnt moving much lately don't know why perhaps she's becoming a bit lazy lol

When I do feel her it's in different places - sometimes she kicks downwards or quite low and others she kicks upwards or outwards just depends how she's laying really. My uterus is about 1cm below my belly button now x


----------



## EmyDra

:( 

I'm not on the list! *sniff*

Can I be added in 2nd tri?  Due date 28th :yellow:


----------



## Kerrieann

Have added you hun :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Anyone else fed up of working ugh, just want to relaxing at home now I'm getting bigger! Feel like I should be putting my feet up on the sofa and drinking tea and nesting lol 

So not motivated at work its taking me an age to get anything done lol x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi ladies

So tired! Had rubbish night sleep. Also had the trots so just felt rubbish.

This morning whilst I was trying to get sleep Rosie decided to do a little dance - could help but smile - she was moving around for ages - made my heart melt.


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Anyone else fed up of working ugh, just want to relaxing at home now I'm getting bigger! Feel like I should be putting my feet up on the sofa and drinking tea and nesting lol
> 
> So not motivated at work its taking me an age to get anything done lol x

Oh god Ness thats me - I have work to do - shouldnt be in here at all should be working but I DONT WANT TOO!! :growlmad:

Just eaten a sugar ring doughnut (colleague passed some accountancy exams) and bubs is doing the sugar boogie at the moment. Really cool but sooooo distracting

Mizze xx


----------



## louise1302

im quite lucky as im off work until sept 2nd(i love teaching lol) then i think im only going to work 8 or 9 weeks until i take mat leave and even then ive got a week off somewhere in there

feeling in a slightly better mood today than i was yesterday i think i worked it off yesterday i scrubbed the whole house to the point ive nothig to do today barr a bit of washing

sorry your scan wasnt great lozzy but at least you get to see bubba next week

pudding has turned round again because ive been feeling a few kicks again today, awkward little buigger its going to be i think x


----------



## Mizze

Oh butterfly poor you. (though I bet Rosie's dance was great)

Louise - glad you are feeling better! :)

Mizze


----------



## louise1302

peaches31 said:


> my fb is heather garity. if anyone wants to add me.
> 
> has anyone heard from sherri? i have been worried after reading back.

i tried searching you hun and nothing came up :(

add me my name is louise morgan evans xx


----------



## JlynnJ

I am 21 weeks and due December 11!!!!! :)


----------



## Nessicle

Ugh Mizze it's so hard isnt it! 

I keep browsing ebay and Babies R Us lol I'm going to get pulled by IT for all this internet usage if I'm not careful ha ha! Bump is aching today too think bubs must be doing some more growing! 

Mmmmmmm doughnuts I'd murder for a doughnut right now! xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

uuggghhh tired and emotional.

nothing has happened - just one of them days . . . .

Hope you're all ok. xx


----------



## Nessicle

JlynnJ said:


> I am 21 weeks and due December 11!!!!! :)

welcome hun! :flower:


----------



## WILSMUM

i feel bubs all over the place - sometimes down low, sometimes around my belly button and i'm sure i've even felt a few movements right up by my rib cage!!!!


----------



## carla1234

Hope everyone is doing good! I am still amazed I am passed the 20 week mark, I love it!


----------



## ducky1502

Well I'm currently half way through unpacking those final few boxes... U no the stuff u brought with u that u really don't need but don't want to throw away? That u shove in a drawer n probably won't look at it again until u move again?! Think I'm going to stop soon though, americas next top model or bblb is calling :) hope everyone is ok. Seems lots of people are feeling poorly or emotional at the moment. I must admit that if I overdo it I feel like rubbish for a couple of days and I've lost count of the times I've cried over the past few wks!


----------



## - Butterfly -

agghh so annoyed. My local Asda had run out of the Johnsons Baby Essentials Box so I ordered it online with a few other bits and was excited about delivery today. Everything else come EXCEPT the Box which is really the only thing I wanted!!! :growlmad:


----------



## EffyKat

Hi, I originally posted with my due date as the 20th but after my 12 week scan they've given me an extra seven days. Could I possibly get it changed for the 27th December please :). thank you!


----------



## Kerrieann

Have changed ur date for you hun, ru going to find out the sex?


----------



## till bob

hi all well my cousin gave birth to her beautiful daughter in the end macey-jane 7 pound 8 shes just beautiful went to she her at the hospital lastnite i just sat there lookin at her willin her to breathe and open her eyes even tho ppl had said not 2 go because of bein pregnant myself im so glad i got to c her and spend sometime with her she went for postmortam today so will be there for 2 weeks poor little thing there on her own shes just so tiny still cant believe its actually happening x


----------



## Sabra

EffyKat said:


> Hi, I originally posted with my due date as the 20th but after my 12 week scan they've given me an extra seven days. Could I possibly get it changed for the 27th December please :). thank you!

im due the same day:)
But mine could still change though


----------



## - Butterfly -

till bob said:


> hi all well my cousin gave birth to her beautiful daughter in the end macey-jane 7 pound 8 shes just beautiful went to she her at the hospital lastnite i just sat there lookin at her willin her to breathe and open her eyes even tho ppl had said not 2 go because of bein pregnant myself im so glad i got to c her and spend sometime with her she went for postmortam today so will be there for 2 weeks poor little thing there on her own shes just so tiny still cant believe its actually happening x

Oh my gosh till bob my heart goes out to you all :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh tillbob, i would have done the same thing and gone too :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## till bob

girls i need ur help its my cousins bday comin up whos lost beautiful macey i really want to get her somethin that reminds her of her little girl but dont know wat i was thinkin maybe one of those necklaces with a pic of her on anyone got any other suggestions xxx


----------



## Sherri81

Sorry for not updating sooner. Just laying low for now and it's hard using mylaptop at this angle cuz it has to be plugged in constantly. 

Not sure what's happening still. Imnot sure if you guys know I went to the ER onsunday night. That pain under bump was getting worse and the discharge was disgusting. Waited over 2 hrs in my hometown ER and the Dr basically walked out on me cuz I said I didn't want a speculum exam. He said your limiting my care and started walking out and I asked if he could do urine and blood. So he said yes, and we never saw him again. He doesn't even deal with pregnant women in his clinic, why on earth would I let him stick a speculum up there!?!

We waited a few hrs for results and never got them, so we took off to Williams lake which is where my ob works out of. She wasn't there but they did do anNST. No contractions or uterine irritability. The test for amniotic fluid was inconclusive. They did a vag swab but haven't heard the results. They did a urine culture but don't know the result. She did prescribe me flagyl but asked me not to take it til we know what's happening or if it gets worse.

Saw my family dr yesterday. He doesn't know what to say. Booked me for an internal scan which I'll have at 2. We won't know anything til then. The pain is still there. My pee is cloudy now. I have slight rectal pressure...

The baby hasn't been moving much at all since Sunday. I just got the flagyl prescription filled this am, I couldn't wait any longer for results to come back. I'm hoping for good news from the ultrasound, but amworried my cervix has gotten shorter and that some of the discharge was actually my mucous plug. I'll let you guys know how it is when I get back... Unless they fly me out, in which case I don't knoelw when I can update.


----------



## EffyKat

Kerrieann said:


> Have changed ur date for you hun, ru going to find out the sex?

Thank you :). And yeah I will be next wednesday :D x


----------



## Kerrieann

Tillbob thats a lovely idea,or maybe you could put a pic in a frame with a lovely poem, like a memorial frame? Or get a bracelt/neclace engraved with her name, d.o.b etc? Im sure she will love anything you get for her hun :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Let us know how you get on sherri, i have everything crossed for you, hope everythings ok :hugs: x


----------



## sammiwry

Hope all goes well sherri.

Till bob how about one of them necklaces or bracelets that contain a finger print if that would be possible??


----------



## lozzy21

Before my scan i had a large bowl of sugery breakfast cerial, a large handfull of raisens and a can of irn bru and it still dident want to wake up.

From 2pm on the other hand it hasent kept still


----------



## Sherri81

Okay. My cervix is completely closed and is measuring 3cm. So there is no change there at all. My horrendous back pain is getting constantly worse. I had it during the scan and he said I show no signs of uterine or Braxton hicks contractions. There is lots of fluid around the baby, and she weighs 1 pound 3-6 ounces. On a hunch the tech decided to check my kidneys. Apparently the weight of the baby is pressing on my right ureter causing a blockage or slow flow. And it's this that is causing the spasms of pain in my back. So now we have to figure out how to get her off of there, or increase the flow of urine there. And I'm not sure what we can do for pain management in the meantime.


----------



## calliebaby

My uterus is measuring almost two weeks ahead...but baby is measuring perfectly to conception date. That being said, he is head down and likes to punch me above my pubic bone. 
This morning, I turned on my back for a few minutes and he actually kicked me with his feet!!!! I could feel it a little above my belly button....he then followed it up with a good punch down below.
He likes to kick/punch all night now. I am on day 3 of barely any sleep and I have to be in a wedding on saturday. I hope I look somewhat alive for it.:wacko:

How is everyone doing???:hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

I was watching penguin island last night and that had tears streaming down my face when this poor penguin died! I guess thats the preg hormones for ya!!

Sherri glad to hear everythings ok with bubs but sorry yr in so much pain - hopefully she'll hear and move for you!!!!


----------



## Mizze

Morning all - internet playing up bigtime so I dont know whether this will get through

Sherri - have posted on your other thread - really good news despite you having to be in pain.

Till - I dont know what to suggest im afraid. My mind is blank. Completely understand why you went to the hospital to see her. Very brave of you, Im not sure I could have done it. Ive been thinking of your cousin and you all. 

Still feeling a bit sick today and achey - had rubbish night's sleep which doesnt help. Dad okay but struggling with the pain of recovery. And im having a hormonal surge in terms of feeling down - no specific reason - just because.... 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

So tired today, im aching. Think i did too much yesterday at work.


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> *I was watching penguin island last night and that had tears streaming down my face when this poor penguin died! *I guess thats the preg hormones for ya!!
> 
> Sherri glad to hear everythings ok with bubs but sorry yr in so much pain - hopefully she'll hear and move for you!!!!

Me too! Luckily DH was over his Mums and didnt see it - he is used to me crying at every thing on the tv though.

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

LOL i cry at everything :cry: i cryed at spiderman 3 last night! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

morning gals!

till bob my heart goes out to your cousin and the rest of the family what such sad sad news I can't imagine how hard it must be :hugs: I think the necklace sounds a beautiful idea or is it possible to get her a clay moulding kit so she can have her daughter's tiny footprints put in to them?

I'm exhausted just feel like I can't get enough sleep and struggling to get comfy still. My lil girl was awake nearly all night last night lol she was having a party in my uterus! I love feeling it though even if it does wake me up or whatever cos I know it means she's doing good :cloud9: 

Got my anomaly scan at 9am tomorrow! 

x


----------



## Mincholada

@tillbob :hugs::hugs::hugs: that was just great of you to go and be there, although such a sad event :cry:

@sherri, hang in there!!! :thumbup: sorry for the pain and worries, but just a couple more weeks and you're in the safest zone. hope your baby gets off your organs quickly!


i felt like crying earlier, but couldn't :dohh: yesterday i sent my best male friend's mum a mail that she should please let me know when her son becomes a daddy as news travel sometimes a little slowly across the ocean from his side. an hour after she replies that she will do, another mail arrives from her, saying that he has become a daddy... two weeks early, but he's gotten a healthy little baby boy!!!

i'm soooo happy for him, but somehow also sad! when i was in germany shortly before xmas last year to finalize my divorce, we had met and ate lunch one day and i was the FIRST ONE to find out that he'll be a daddy. i was a little shocked and it was unplanned for them, but i was still VERY happy for him. me and this guy had a very crazy rollercoaster-ride 2 month relationship after my separation from my ex-husband and although we were absolutely not meant for each other :muaha:, we still have strong platonic feelings for each other... 

anyhow, three weeks later i get the news that although them two had gotten partnership rings already etc., the girl backed out of their relationship and she chose to be a single mum due to the lack of feelings for my best friend..... i felt so sorry for him, as although the idea of becoming a dad scared him slightly, he was also excited! 

well, 4 months later i get planned pregnant over here in the USA and now here we are in the same boat all of a sudden... him being single dad not by choice and me being single mum-to-be not by choice... crazy world and it makes me sad that it happened to both of us :(

enough rambling on! :wacko:

in a couple of hours i have my 20 week dr. appointment and should better get myself into bed. it's "only" 5:17 AM over here :blush:

good night everyone... or as usual, good morning! :)


----------



## ducky1502

Hey everyone, hope you're all ok!

Sherri I hope everything works out for you and the pain stops really soon. I have everthing crossed.

Ness good luck tomorrow at your scan, bet you're so excited :)

My midwife told me my tummy looked like it was going to measure very small when she starts measuring me at my 25wk appt. Even though baby is measuring big! Is it wrong that I kind of hope it does measure small so I can get another scan?!?! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks honey! Yeah can't wait to see her again! :happydance: 

ha ha ha ducky you naughty girl :haha: wondering how i'll measure at my next mw appt. I can feel my fundus at my belly button now and will be 21 weeks tomorrow don't know if that's normal or not! 

I feel sick too today, think it's just over tiredness though I'm so exhausted today just want to get out of work and lay down :(


----------



## WILSMUM

i've got my next mw appointment a week today and think i'll have my first "bump" measurement - be interesting to see how it measures considering how much smaller it looks to the rest of u girls!!!!


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon all

Ness good luck with your scan tomorrow. What does the fundus feel like? Cant wait till the mw appointments start getting closer and closer

Mizze xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Mizze, as you know we have same dates... how big is your belly? I posted mine in bumps.. would like to compare with someone same dates as me... xx


----------



## ducky1502

I read up on how to measure your fundus and although I know it won't be accurate because it's not that simple to do mine seemed to be measuring around 18cm, which would put me nearly 4 weeks behind which is crazy!!!


----------



## Mizze

wishingforbub said:


> Mizze, as you know we have same dates... how big is your belly? I posted mine in bumps.. would like to compare with someone same dates as me... xx

Hon I will have a go at posting a pic - but im not very good at that sort of thing! I will try this evening. I will do measurements too which I havent done for a while. As it happens I have my measurements from the week I got pregnant so I have a really good baseline to compare too. I will post those later too. At the moment unclothed its looks now like a pregnancy belly rather than just fat but it can still be hidden with baggy clothes. 

Just looked at fundal measurement on google - going to have a go at that too later. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Wishing - ive just seen your pic - I think mine is a little bigger BUT I think im bigger all round from the look of your little figure! 

Mizze xx


----------



## wishingforbub

thanks mizze for that. I am gonna try measuring the fundus too.. LOL I think I am just too impatient :)


----------



## ducky1502

Remember that measuring the fundus isn't that easy and is easy to get wrong :) so don't worry yourselves if you get a weird measurement.


----------



## Nessicle

i havent measured mine just felt the top of it - I prod the top and the difference where it feels soft and hard I go by that lol - very accurate :haha: Just feels hard where the top of my uterus is rather than soft where my stomach is. 

What's freaking me out is - where the hell have my intestines and other organs been shifted to lol?!


----------



## ducky1502

Don't even get me started on my organs, if my baby is BIG and my bump is measuring SMALL where the hell is the baby?! Surely he is squashing my guts? Creeps me out a bit :haha:


----------



## Mizze

For Ness and Ducky - Our internal organs

https://www.childbirthconnection.org/pop.asp?ck=10384 - 20 weeks

https://www.childbirthconnection.org/pop.asp?ck=10385 - 28 weeks 

https://www.childbirthconnection.org/pop.asp?ck=10386 - 36 weeks

Eeek - we get a bit squashed so it seems.... :rofl:

Mizze


----------



## cho

they say you shouldnt measure before 24 weeks as its not very accurate and you can be 2 weeks either side too, so dont panic and let mw do it lol :)

Tillbob i think all of the ideas are nice im sure you will come up with something which will be very meaningful to her :hugs:

well i have just been really clumpsy and went so sit on the computer chair and it swung around and i fell on the floor lmao.

I havent been loosing sleep over bubs kicking yet, i think i just sleep threw it cos whenever i wake he is there bouncing around :)
I keep finding he must be getting squashed, cos when my bladders full and i have a wee as soon as i start weeing he has a massive wiggle and a stretch lol.
I couldnt tell you whats what in there, dnt know how u girls establish a hand from a foot i just know it often hurts lol!
Im not quite sure yet whether im going to have a 4d scan, im indecisive.
My friend has just had one and her pics were not very good, and she wasnt pleased with it and i keep thinking i already know the sex, do i really wanna see what he looks like before he is even born!
Either way i will def be having another scan, but maybe just a normal; one to make sure bubs is still ok :)


----------



## Nessicle

Oh my good god Mizze :shock: that's freaky!! I get aches in my intestines occasionally anyone else? It's probably from all the squashing eh?! 

Charlotte I'm having a 4D on 18 September can't wait! £100 including a DVD and images!


----------



## ducky1502

Yeah charlotte I can't decide whether to have a 4d scan or not, maybe just a normal one. I don't want to wait another 18wks to see him! Guess it will depend on our money situation closer to the time :)


----------



## cho

well we got most things now, but still seems a lot to spend when i can see hi in real like 10 weeks after when i would have that!
mines 120 but that dont inc dvd or anything!
I was going to use the hip grant to pay for it but have decided to change it up into argos vouchers for bradley for christmas so he is out the way lol, seen as i dont have much to get! x


----------



## calliebaby

I am trying to decide on a 4d as well. I looked into it, and it is at least $165 wherever I go. It includes a dvd and pics, but it seems like a lot of money. I am not sure what to do, but I need to decide soon as I want to do it at 27 weeks or so.

Ness, I am feeling you on the tiredness. I woke up this morning to go to the bathroom and almost fell through the bathroom door I was so dizzy. I still feel a little off.


----------



## ducky1502

You all need to stop talking about everything you have and that you don't have much left to get. We still have nothing apart from some clothes, a couple of blankets and a steriliser. I'm so unorganised, I honestly thought I was more organised than this! Plus we're super skint atm cause of the move. I'm sure it will all fall into place though :)


----------



## sammiwry

Ness hope all goes well tomorrow!!

My scan went well on Tuesday, Madden is approx 408grams the little fatty!! Had a student sonographer and she asked if we wanted to know gender if he was playing ball so said yes just to see what she said and she confirmed it saying well that certainly looks like a boy, I'd happily go and buy blue if it was me! Hubby was grinning ear to ear being told boy again! Wont be posting a scan pic as its not very clear and he looks so small as she was having problems with him keeping still!


----------



## louise1302

ducky1502 said:


> You all need to stop talking about everything you have and that you don't have much left to get. We still have nothing apart from some clothes, a couple of blankets and a steriliser. I'm so unorganised, I honestly thought I was more organised than this! Plus we're super skint atm cause of the move. I'm sure it will all fall into place though :)

youre not alone lol all i have is a fisher price mobile and gym, bottles ,steriliser and breast pump and a swing, i dont have any clothes or blankets or anything else yet :blush:


----------



## till bob

good luck tomoro ness and thank u for all ur lovely msg about my cousin means so much xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

louise1302 said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> You all need to stop talking about everything you have and that you don't have much left to get. We still have nothing apart from some clothes, a couple of blankets and a steriliser. I'm so unorganised, I honestly thought I was more organised than this! Plus we're super skint atm cause of the move. I'm sure it will all fall into place though :)
> 
> youre not alone lol all i have is a fisher price mobile and gym, bottles ,steriliser and breast pump and a swing, i dont have any clothes or blankets or anything else yet :blush:Click to expand...

All I have so far are bottles, sterliser, pushchair and 5 sleepsuits (2 up to 1 month size and 3 up to 3 months). I was planning on using the Hip Grant and saving some money out of my next 3 pay packs but thats looking iffy now as I've not had my new contract for work through yet so am not expecting to get paid the end of this month which'll mean I'll need to use some of the Hip Grant to cover that!!!! Aaaarrrrggghhhh!! Starting to panic a little!!!


----------



## calliebaby

WILSMUM said:


> louise1302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> You all need to stop talking about everything you have and that you don't have much left to get. We still have nothing apart from some clothes, a couple of blankets and a steriliser. I'm so unorganised, I honestly thought I was more organised than this! Plus we're super skint atm cause of the move. I'm sure it will all fall into place though :)
> 
> youre not alone lol all i have is a fisher price mobile and gym, bottles ,steriliser and breast pump and a swing, i dont have any clothes or blankets or anything else yet :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> All I have so far are bottles, sterliser, pushchair and 5 sleepsuits (2 up to 1 month size and 3 up to 3 months). I was planning on using the Hip Grant and saving some money out of my next 3 pay packs but thats looking iffy now as I've not had my new contract for work through yet so am not expecting to get paid the end of this month which'll mean I'll need to use some of the Hip Grant to cover that!!!! Aaaarrrrggghhhh!! Starting to panic a little!!!Click to expand...

I think that I have even less than all of you...in fact I know I do.:wacko:
I have a mobile, a lamp, 2 onesies and a stuffed animal.
We are moving soon, so we don't want a bunch more stuff to move...plus, we want to wait and see what we get at our baby shower.


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> Got my anomaly scan at 9am tomorrow!
> 
> x

How exciting...:happydance: Enjoy your scan :baby:



ducky1502 said:


> You all need to stop talking about everything you have and that you don't have much left to get. We still have nothing apart from some clothes, a couple of blankets and a steriliser. I'm so unorganised, I honestly thought I was more organised than this! Plus we're super skint atm cause of the move. I'm sure it will all fall into place though :)


We're in the same boat, havent really got much, few sleepsuits & vests, a cot mobile (DS2 choose) A couple of packs of nappys!


----------



## ducky1502

You make me feel a bit better knowing I'm not the only one. Going to order a pram beginning of sept so that's one thing sorted (nearly). I thought I'd be one of those people who was sorted really early, turns out I was wrong lol.


----------



## cho

I still have a few things, plus i am not buying cot till bubs needs it as we dont have masses of room and i could do without a big box with a cot in it.
Got my bedding for cot though the other day
I am sure there are things i have forgot. I am gutted as i got rid of everything of bradleys all i kept was his outfit he wore home from hospital! :(


----------



## - Butterfly -

Evening ladies

Good luck for tomorrow Ness. What time is your scan? I have my scan tomorrow too - very excited 2.30pm!!

Sherri - hope things have settled down for you.

till-bob - Your cousin will love anything you choose because she knows you have thought about it.

My baby brain has kicked in and I've made a big cock up . . . I ordered a tool for my husband yesterday but I ordered the wrong one. We didn't discover this until it was delivered today. We tried to ring them but they were shut - but their website says we have to return the parcel at our own cost so this is going to be around £25 (money we haven't got really). I am so upset I could cry. The thing is when I ordered the item I got an email that said a full email confirming the order would be received within 12 to 24 hours. 2 hours later an email was received saying the item had been despatched!! So even if my hubby had checked the email last night when he was back from work - it would have been too late to cancel anyway. Just hoping they are helpful when hubby rings them tomorrow. I'm so upset that I got the order wrong.


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> I have my scan tomorrow too - very excited 2.30pm!!
> 
> .

:happydance: Cant wait to hear all about it :baby:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Kelly. We're very excited. The scan we had at 11 weeks was not very exciting as it was combined with the CVS test.

We're hoping to get a real good look at Rosie Mae :happydance::happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> Thanks Kelly. We're very excited. The scan we had at 11 weeks was not very exciting as it was combined with the CVS test.
> 
> We're hoping to get a real good look at Rosie Mae :happydance::happydance:


There is nothing like the 20 week scan...Its just amazing isnt it

Enjoy seeing your little Rosie Mae :baby:


----------



## lozzy21

Why cant it be next wednesday tomorrow?


----------



## - Butterfly -

lozzy21 said:


> Why cant it be next wednesday tomorrow?

:hugs: it'll be here before you know it!


----------



## lozzy21

Thanks hun, im impatient lol

Got a GP apointment on monday about my pelvis and my hand, i feel like im faling apart lol


----------



## spencerbear

lozzy21 said:


> Why cant it be next wednesday tomorrow?

Think me and mizze are wishing for the same thing x x


----------



## cho

Good luck today with scans girls x


----------



## KellyC75

Yes, good luck at your scans....Im excited too! :happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

Good luck to the girls with the scans today - can't wait to hear all about them!! Seems likes ages ago now I had my 20 wk scan!!! Lol!!!

Oh I forgot to say I've got a cot as well - its DS's old one and is a cotbed but during the numerous house moves I've had I've lost some of the fixings for it so DH has gotta see if he can sort it - he's very clever at that sort of stuff so I'm not worried!! Just need to get a new mattresse for it. Oh and I've still got Ds's highchair although I've lost one shoulder straps so will have to get some reins that you can use with a highchair as well for that!!!


I've been meaning to ask u girls this question for ages but keep forgetting to post!!
But anyway put yrselves in this situation: yr living in a 3 bed house with yr partner and 2 daughters (12 & 9) when you find out yr pregnant. The girls'll be pretty much be 13 & 10 (give or take a few weeks) when the babys born, how do you sort out/rearrange the bedroom sleeping arrangements for when baby comes???


----------



## spencerbear

I would put the girls together in a big room and make a nursery for the baby....


----------



## WILSMUM

till bob just seen the pics of macey-jane on FB - She just looks like a little doll - beautiful - its so sad! I was fine till I saw the pics of the man sat there next to her with obvious tears running down his face then that was it for me, been in floods for the last 10 mins! I can't even begin to contemplate what yr cousin is going through - i wouldn't wish that on my worse enemy.
:hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

Im having my scan next week and although i dont want to know the sex of baby, i do keep thinking about sorting out the rooms and decorating. So from practical purposes life would be much easier to know........ now not sure what to do and i only have till wednesday to work it out x


----------



## Mizze

Morning all - Yep Lozzy I wish it were next Wednesday already too!! I WANT my scan now!!!!

Oh and on the buying issue - I have bought Nothing, Zilch, Nada, Zero. My sister has some stuff but im yet to go through it. (I know it includes a sterlilizer and breast pump and there are some clothes too) After next Wednesday though I might revive the south wales economy all by myself........ :happydance:

Wilsmum - id also put the girls in the big room and the baby on its own. In fact I shared a room for years with my sister who is nearly 3 years younger than me and we are both still here to tell the tale! :)

Mizze


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girls 

Had my scan - I'm still on team :pink: so relieved lol would've been a right pain taking everything back that I'd bought ha ha! She's measuring perfect and looking perfect, sonographer very happy with her. 

They kept me waiting 50 minutes though was supposed to be at 9am and the receptionist hadn't booked me in with the US Dept properly on my arrival so they didnt know I was there! My bladder was so full and painful I had to go and empty it halfway through the scan so the sonographer could take the rest of the measurements she needed to! Nightmare! 

Images aren't great but didnt have to pay for them because I'd been waiting so long and obviously had my private gender scan only 4 weeks away - so glad I had that, totally worth it because I didnt hardly get to see anything today. OH could see everything but obviously being laid down on the bed I didnt get to see much! 

Oh well 4D scan booked for 27 weeks! Someone at work told me I should wait til 30 weeks so I don't know what to do now! Anyone got any thoughts?


----------



## KellyC75

Congratulations Ness, lovely pics too :thumbup:

I think with the private scan, it depends on how much you want to see what she will look like when shes born....If I have one, im gonna go at about 26 weeks ish, as I dont wanna see her as she will be when born (or near enough)

Ive looked at alot of peoples avatars on here, with 3/4D scans & if you look on my page, you'll see what gestation they were at


----------



## KellyC75

Oh, just remembered, I had a thread running too:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/379422-3d-scans-best-time.html

Take a lookie here...:winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

Aww thank you glad all is well with her! Such a relief!

Brill thanks Kelly I'll have a look! Yeah I don't want to know _exactly_ what she will look like closer to the time either - That's why I thought 27 weeks would be nice - still plenty of room to move around in and still plenty of time for her to gain her fat and fill out more x


----------



## spencerbear

Glad everything went well at your scan Ness x


----------



## nikki-lou25

WILSMUM said:


> till bob just seen the pics of macey-jane on FB - She just looks like a little doll - beautiful - its so sad! I was fine till I saw the pics of the man sat there next to her with obvious tears running down his face then that was it for me, been in floods for the last 10 mins! I can't even begin to contemplate what yr cousin is going through - i wouldn't wish that on my worse enemy.
> :hugs:

I just saw them too, she is gorgeous but I can't even begin to think how people have to go through things like that! 
:hugs::hugs: till bob - and same to your cousin and family. :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

Finally accepted the ladies who added me on Facebook like a year ago! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you hun! 

And just wanted to say to till bob - saw the piccie of Macey-Jane she is such a beautiful angel she looks so peaceful xx


----------



## Mizze

Ness, so glad your scan was okay! Lovely pictures too. 

Mizze x


----------



## mummyclo

Wow your pics are great Ness!! Really clear, and FREE, always a bonus!
Wish i could upload mine! DAMN CAMERA!
xx


----------



## WILSMUM

thankss ladies for yr replies re sleeping arrangements of 2 girls with a baby on the way - was beginning to think I was odd!! I would do exactly the same as you guys have said - put the girls in together and baby in the smaller room alone but for some unknown reason DHs ex wife seems to think that putting the 13 year old in the smaller room and the 10 year old and baby in the big room together is a better solution!!!! And she doesn't know and isn't gonna find out the sex of baby either!!! Some peoples stupidity really annoys me!!!
Oh well I'm sure her and her OH will have fun moving the rooms around AGAIN once baby comes and they realise having a 10 yr old and a baby sharing a room just won't work!!!! Lol!


----------



## WILSMUM

I didn't have to pay for any of the pics I got at my 12 or 20 wk NHS scans!!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you girls!! Clear pics are the added bonus of having an excruciatingly full bladder after all that waiting ha ha! 

Anouska - my NHS Trust makes you pay £5 per image at the 20 week scan! but we'd waited an hour so was great I didnt have to pay woo! xx


----------



## mummyclo

WILSMUM said:


> I didn't have to pay for any of the pics I got at my 12 or 20 wk NHS scans!!

LUCKY! I had to pay £3 a pop, buy 2 get 1 free :rofl:


----------



## louise1302

hi ladies 

i dfidnt have to pay for my scans on archie i dont know if theyve changed it though

wilsmum id definitely have the 2 older girls sharing

a week and 3 days til my scan but im in sunny wales al next week so it should go quick

here is my 4d scan with archie i was 29iwsh weeks -the mush that keeps appearing over his face is the placenta as it was anterior tbh if i have an anterior placenta this time im not gettign a 4d scan as i couldnt see that much

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iarmWUSvOM


----------



## Nessicle

I think paying for scan pics is different for each different NHS Trust tbh! 

Louise my placenta is anterior too - quite surprising cos I've felt kicks since 17 weeks! Just looking over my notes from the scan this morning and don't know what all these abbreviations are with measurements - anyone else? 

FL: 34.0 mm
HC: 187.00 mm
AC:167.0 mm

then it says stuff like 

Bladder: Seen
Liquor Volume: Normal 
Upper Limbs: seen 

etc 

x


----------



## mummyclo

WOW!! That is so amazing! Love 4d scan vids! :)


----------



## mummyclo

FL is Femur Length
HC is Head Circumference and not sure about the other, will have to look at my notes.
xx


----------



## mummyclo

actually not sure on HC either :haha:


----------



## louise1302

i think fl is fetal length and considering yours is 34cm it seems about right
hc is head circumference ETA i read it wrong it femur length because its 34mm instead of 34cm :lol:
ac is abdominal circumference

hth xxx


----------



## Nessicle

It's all in millimetres not centremetres so would be worried if her length was 3.4 centimeteres (34mm) he he :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

YEY!! Lil Fella is viable in 5 days!!! Thanks ness ;)


----------



## Nessicle

ah found it 

HC: Head Circumference Measurement around baby's head. 

AC: Abdominal circumference Measurement around baby's abdomen. 

FL: Measurement of length of the biggest bone in baby's leg the thigh bone.


----------



## louise1302

wouldnt be hard to get her out at 3 cm :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

I know Louise! like shelling peas :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: would be hard to get a nappy on her though LOL


----------



## Nessicle

we'd have to use tweezers :rofl:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: actually crying with laughter now!!


----------



## Nessicle

lol :haha: least we've made a miserable cloudy day funny he he!!


----------



## mummyclo

Indeed! But......i have to walk to work soon! Boooo :(


----------



## Vilranda

Hey ladies, had my ultrasound on weds, all is well with Chibi. And we found out that it's a boy! Blue bump for me! So excited!


----------



## louise1302

congratulations on your blue bump vilranda x


----------



## mummyclo

Congratz on :blue: :) xx


----------



## Mizze

Congratulations Vilandra, glad everything was good and congrats on team :blue:

Only 5 more days till my scan.... 

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

i had to pay for my pics of DS - think they were about £2-£2.50 - there was a sign on the wall at my 20 wk scan saying if you wnt pics to let the sonographer know at the beg and they're £2 each but think we just got a nice lady doing ours hence not having to pay!!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

How glad am I to be back online!?!?! I just LOL at the tweezers comment!! I only lost internet for a day n I blitzed my kitchen!! 

I had to pay 4.50 for 1 pic at my scan!! It's on facebook but here is my little bundle...at least its a good pic unlike 12wks which I still had to fork out for!
 



Attached Files:







30.7.10.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## KellyC75

Vilranda said:


> Hey ladies, had my ultrasound on weds, all is well with Chibi. And we found out that it's a boy! Blue bump for me! So excited!

Many Congratulations on your Blue Chibi! :happydance:


----------



## louise1302

im going on hols in less than a day :happydance: :headspin: ok so the weather is forecast to pee down all week but i dont care lol


----------



## KellyC75

louise1302 said:


> im going on hols in less than a day :happydance: :headspin: ok so the weather is forecast to pee down all week but i dont care lol

Ohhh, lucky you :happydance: I keep dreaming about going away for a break

Where are you going? :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

Congratulations Vilranda on team :blue:! 

Nikki aw lovely scan picture hun I have noticed the difference between NHS and private though - my private scan at 17 weeks was so detailed and clear and although my NHS scan from today was clear and you can make out her features etc it's still nowhere near the quality of the private one! 

Mizze are you going to find out the sex? xx


----------



## mum1985

Hey ladies....anyone else due on 24th dec???


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Congratulations Vilranda on team :blue:!
> 
> Nikki aw lovely scan picture hun I have noticed the difference between NHS and private though - my private scan at 17 weeks was so detailed and clear and although my NHS scan from today was clear and you can make out her features etc it's still nowhere near the quality of the private one!
> 
> *Mizze are you going to find out the sex? *xx

absolutely - assuming that the LO actually cooperates with us that is! :happydance:

Mizze x


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats on the scans ladies, lovely pics! :happydance: We have a donation box thing in the waiting room and they suggest £2-£3 per pic but i think alot of people dont pay anything, we paid £3.00 and that it :shrug:
Congrats on ur blue bump vilranda! :wohoo:

Whos next to find out? I havnt been on much and wont be over the weekend as its jakes 3rd bday on sunday so ive got lots to do! Cant believe how quick the years go by!


----------



## doodle74

Just had the wee catch up!

Congrats to all on their new/confirmed pinks and blues and glad the scans are going well. Having to pay for pics is a new one on me too. Our lot ask for a donation of a £1! I got 3 lovely ones of her without even asking! :thumbup:

Went to leave some flowers for those 3 kids killed along the street from us this afternoon. So sad. How a Mother can get to the point of killing her kids like that is beyond me. You never think these things will happen on your doorstep :nope:

Hope everyone stays well...I'm away to eat...which is pretty much what I've done every 3 hours or so this week!


----------



## Nessicle

Ah cool Mizze - can't wait to find out what you and Louise are having! So exciting!! 

doodle that's so sad there's been tons on the news recently where parents have killed their children its awful!


----------



## till bob

thanks for all ur lovely comments girls iv decided to get her a silver locket with sum pics of her and macey inside im glad sum of u have had a look at the pics personally i wudnt have put them on fb but if it makes her feel better then its her choice none of us no wat shes goin through sum of the pics r abit horrific i thought but at the end of the day she was till her beautiful little girl xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> its jakes 3rd bday on sunday so ive got lots to do! Cant believe how quick the years go by!


:cake:Happy 3rd Birthday Jake :bunny:


----------



## KellyC75

till bob said:


> thanks for all ur lovely comments girls iv decided to get her a silver locket with sum pics of her and macey inside xxx

I think that is such a special gift...She will treasure it :hugs: Thoughts are with her


----------



## Nessicle

till bob said:


> thanks for all ur lovely comments girls iv decided to get her a silver locket with sum pics of her and macey inside im glad sum of u have had a look at the pics personally i wudnt have put them on fb but if it makes her feel better then its her choice none of us no wat shes goin through sum of the pics r abit horrific i thought but at the end of the day she was till her beautiful little girl xxx

Aww I know what you mean and I wouldnt have put pictures on either just because it's so so sad and I wouldnt want anyone commenting on pics or anything but can understand why she has too. She must be totally numb right now :cry:

the locket is a lovely idea xx


----------



## Mizze

Tillbob - the locket is a lovely lovely idea. :hugs:

Doodle - I simply cannoy imagine how any parent, any person for that matter gets to the point where killing your 3 children seems like a reasonable option. Its beyond horrific and so appallingly sad. 

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> Aww I know what you mean and I wouldnt have put pictures on either just because it's so so sad and I wouldnt want anyone commenting on pics or anything but can understand why she has too. She must be totally numb right now :cry:
> 
> the locket is a lovely idea xx


There is a whole section on this forum for those that have lost their babies so tragically....Alot of people do post photos & whilst it is upsetting to look at, I think they are so brave sharing the pictures of their little angels

May God bless each & every one of them :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

yeah have seen that section Kel I think the babies are so beautiful and look so peaceful - I can't imagine the pain of losing a child makes me even more angry when people selfishly take their children's lives like what has been in the news lately :cry:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sadly I know only too well the feeling of losing a baby. . . I am thankful I had Mollie for 12 months.

Glad your scan went well Ness

till-bob - the locket is a lovely idea.

Congrats on the team blue!

I had my scan earlier - not sure how to put a photo on here though!! Rosie is all good. Only a slight problem that I have Placenta Previa. But not big deal to me as Ive pretty much decided on an elected cs anyway.

I will see if I can get the photo on. It was so lovely to see her on the screen and wriggling about!! I'm definitely going to have a 3d/4d scan at about 28/29 weeks.

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ness - I think there is a difference between NHS and private 99% of the time, but my friend had the sonographer that did my 20wk scan at 12wks and her pic is SO detailed for 12wks, if she reads this I'm sure she'll post it! 

till bob - The locket is really a lovely idea! I wouldn't personally put them on FB but it must be her way of coping and sharing her daughter with the world. The pics really upset me and hubby, not because they were horrible or anything but because even though you don't know someone you hate to think of the pain they are going through losing a child. The world can be so cruel at times :hugs: :flower:

Butterfly - I'm glad Rosie is all good!! :happydance: Is it a complete previa? Mine did move, but saying that, if you're planning for elective cs anyway its not really a biggie for you - but even complete previas can move I believe.

I've just got back from town - I ran to catch the bus...and was so out of breath when I got on it was just embarassing!! :blush: 
I got some newborn nappies n the free boots changin bag lol then went bought hubby lots of thorntons choccies for our 1st anniversary tomorrow even though we agreed no presents, got him a camera a few wks ago too coz his has been broken for AGES!! I got the biggest bottle of Gaviscon Advance they could give me and Spatone to boost my iron levels and by the time I went for bus home I felt like I had bricks in my bags!! I would rather take the pram n shove everythin underneath LOL! 

Anyway, hubbys cookin me a meal tonight and we're meant to be goin away next week but we're torn between that (bearing in mind it'll prob piss down ALL weekend) and a new TV coz our bedroom telly went bang and we love watchin TV/DVD in bed on winter nights! Decisions to be made!


----------



## WILSMUM

I've just had a delicious dinner of butterfly chicken breast, lemon couscous and salad, cooked by my wonderful DH! Was lovely but am stuffed now - I was starving as well and can't believe how after only a couple of mouthfuls I'm full these days and struggle to finish the same size portions as my 5 year old!!! And its not as if i get hungry during the day either - all I've had today is a bowl of cereal with half a banana, packet of mini cheddars, dairylea dunker, 2 penguins and my dinner!!!!
DH has just popped to the shop to get some choccie for pud though!! Mmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> I had my scan earlier - not sure how to put a photo on here though!! Rosie is all good. Only a slight problem that I have Placenta Previa. But not big deal to me as Ive pretty much decided on an elected cs anyway.
> 
> I will see if I can get the photo on. It was so lovely to see her on the screen and wriggling about!! I'm definitely going to have a 3d/4d scan at about 28/29 weeks.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok


Im so pleased your scan went well :happydance: Love to see pics if you can load them?

Where are you gonna have your 3/4D scan? I am researching diff companies now

Im also running a thread on elective C.sections if you wanna join us :hugs:



nikki-lou25 said:


> our 1st anniversary tomorrow

Happy 1st Anniversary for tommorow :kiss: They say the 1st is 'paper' anyway, so the box for the choccies will cover that :winkwink:


----------



## WILSMUM

DH got me a book on origami for our 1st wedding anniversary!!!!
I was chuffed to bits - i've never had such a well thought out pressie!!!


----------



## louise1302

happy anniversary for tomorrow nikki

its my second wedding anniversary on sunday i got married 08/08/08 :lol: 
for a present last year i got him a certificate with our names and lucky things as well as things that happenned on 'our' date thing and he gave me........paper money hahah

this year we are buying each other clothes as the second is supposed to be cotton i tink 

xx


----------



## till bob

happy anniversary sat nikki and 2 u 2 on sunday louise ness and butterfly so glad ur scans went well and butterfly my cousin said the same thing the 9 months was worth it cause she got to hold and see her beautiful daughter at the end of it even if it was only for a short time i just hope she can get through this shes so strong at the min but think the funeral is gona brake her poor thing x i know wat u mean nicky i think even if u dont know the person u r still affected cause its like the most awful thing to lose a child u never want it 2 happen to anyone my hubby has took it bad cant even look at pics bless him xxx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Hi everyone

Just wantd to pop in and say hi and sorry i havnt been in much i tend to stay on the pregnancy after loss thread, jst because of the probs etc.

I hope you are all ok and doing well :flower:

Kerriann i wanted to also ask if you could change me to team PINK!!!!!! (18th dec was 21st)!!! lol! Yes i have a sex changing baby! Even though it was done by CVS at 11 weeks, someone typed it up wrong and im having a girl NOT a boy!! Idiots!! So we are adjusting now, after 11 weeks of thinking spuds a boy!! its really odd but we are pleased she is ok.

I hope everyone is ok and bumps are being good xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

omg bubble - team pink - how wonderful and sweet 

Nikki - congrats on wedding anniversary. They didn't say if it was complete previa - my notes say - Placenta Overlying The Cervix . . . but I've been told to watch out for any signs of bleeding and also we have to abstain from sex!! omg my dh face was a picture!!

Kelly thanks for telling me about the cs thread I will have a look at it.

till-bob - the days leading up to Mollie's funeral I just felt numb and just went about organising stuff. . . I was even strong on the day of the funeral. It will be difficult for people to find the words to say to your cousin so my advice is to not say much at all but the hugs are a life saver.

I am at a wedding all day tomorrow and Sunday we are going to get Rosie's cot out and maybe put it together!!!

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## heyluu

Hi everyone :) I havent been on this thread for a long time....been hanging out in second tri alot. 
Kerriann, you can add me to team pink :) Found out a few weeks ago...(dont say anything on facebook though, this is the only place I openly share my gender news :) thanks)
Hope everyone's doing okay.
I am doing great, enjoying the pregnancy now that im out of first tri and eating like an ox. Food makes things much better :) I am still struggling with the fact that I dont really have a labor coach and I am going to have to travel to a hospital that is about a 30-40 minute drive to have my baby and will have to meet a new care team at about 34 weeks. That really sucks and Im not happy about it. Its all because my first baby (16 years ago...with 3 vbacs to follow) was a c-section and the hospital wont deliver any more v-bacs. Even though I have successfully delivered 3 vaginally since then. Blah. Darn insurance laws. 
Other than those complaints, life is good. Having way too much fun eating and splurging on cute clothes for baby. :)


----------



## louise1302

congrats on team pink xx

im off on hols today :) see you all in a week xxx


----------



## spencerbear

Enjoy your holiday, Louise

Happy Anniversary Nikki, enjoy your day 

Congratulations on all the scans 

Hugs to you and all your family during this sad time, till bob


Hope everyone has a lovely weekend x x


----------



## KellyC75

louise1302 said:


> its my second wedding anniversary on sunday i got married 08/08/08 :lol:
> 
> xx


Happy Anniversary for Sunday :kiss: Have a lovely day :hugs:



bubblebubble1 said:


> Kerriann i wanted to also ask if you could change me to team PINK!!!!!! (18th dec was 21st)!!! lol!


Congratulations on your little Girl :cloud9:



heyluu said:


> Kerriann, you can add me to team pink :) Found out a few weeks ago...(dont say anything on facebook though, this is the only place I openly share my gender news :) thanks)
> Having way too much fun eating and splurging on cute clothes for baby. :)


Congratulations on team PINK....:cloud9: Keep enjoying shopping :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

Heyluu and buybblebubble congrats on team pink!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## doodle74

Morning Ladies, 

Happy Anniversaries girls! Another couple of pink ones for the crew too I see. 

Enjoy your hols Louise. Oh I could use a change of scenery. This time last year I was lounging about in the French sunshine, drinking wine and swimming in beautiful lakes...ahh well! 

My damn neighbour is hammering away this morning. Rudely banging from half 7. I didn't drop off till the back of 3...LO was having playtime from 1ish! 

Still trying to name this little girl of ours. We've narrowed it down I think to 3 or 4! I'll post them later and see what you guys think. Be nice to call her by something other than she! :flower:

Have a good day ladies xx


----------



## lozzy21

Hi girls, how is every one this morning?


----------



## Nessicle

hi all!! 

hope everyone is well! Lozzy i'm good ta feel a bit sicky today and tired but not too bad! 

totaly over done it cleaning today my back is killing and when I was running a bath last night I was leaning forward to put cold water in and got a shooting pain right up the front of my bump it killed! was aching for ages! Think I need to remember there's a bump there lol! Starting to get uncomfortable turning over in bed too getting muscular pain!


----------



## KellyC75

doodle74 said:


> Still trying to name this little girl of ours. We've narrowed it down I think to 3 or 4! I'll post them later and see what you guys think. Be nice to call her by something other than she! :flower:
> 
> Have a good day ladies xx

Shall look forward to hearing all about the names you have choosen...:happydance:



lozzy21 said:


> Hi girls, how is every one this morning?

Hi Lozzy, im good thanks, been to the cinema this morning & had McD's for breakfast :winkwink:

How are you?

Have you noticed your ticker is only on 21wks 1day? :shrug:


----------



## vicky84

nikki-lou25 said:


> Ness - I think there is a difference between NHS and private 99% of the time, but my friend had the sonographer that did my 20wk scan at 12wks and her pic is SO detailed for 12wks, if she reads this I'm sure she'll post it!

my 12 week scan pic...


got my 20 week on tue hope its as good!
 



Attached Files:







Baby2.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sammiwry

Happy anniversays Nikki and Louise enjoy your days!!


----------



## doodle74

Ok girls here's the names we're toying with for LO. 

Addison Rose 
Lola Rose 
Molly May 
Lexie May

May was my Gran's name and is also my middle name so I'd kinda like to use that. I have a favourite out of those 4 and OH loves it too (I won't say what one it is!) but each of us have picked a name (hence there being 4)

My other 2 are Chloe Rebecca & Jake Thomas Francis in case it helps. 

Our surname is Mitchell - which seems normal enough until I tell you the only boys names we agreed on were Billy, Archie and Sam! Damn Eastenders...thank god she's a girl! 

Right ladies over to you for opinions! :thumbup:


----------



## WILSMUM

Not keen on Molly Mae Mitchell tbh!
I think Lexie May would be my fav out of those!!!

DH is adament that he really likes Digby for a boy, I'm not keen but would be interested to hear yr thoughts girls?!

Oh and I'm 24 wks tomorrow!!! Yay!!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I like Lexie May and Lola Rose best methinks! :flower:


----------



## sammiwry

I like Molly May or Lexie May, but then I'm a sucker for carrying on middle names


----------



## spencerbear

My favourites are lexie may and lola rose x


----------



## Kerrieann

I like molly may and lexie may! But prefer molly :haha: 

We have so many names i like but faves at the mo are Jude and Ollie


----------



## Nessicle

vicky84 said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> Ness - I think there is a difference between NHS and private 99% of the time, but my friend had the sonographer that did my 20wk scan at 12wks and her pic is SO detailed for 12wks, if she reads this I'm sure she'll post it!
> 
> my 12 week scan pic...
> 
> 
> got my 20 week on tue hope its as good!Click to expand...

that is a fabulous scan for 12 weeks I agree! 

It is very lucky to get such a good one though on NHS - my private gender scan was so clear and detailed I could see every bone in my girls body all her fingers and toes etc (see my avatar) totally worth it! 

FX you get an equally great image at your 20 week scan too :flower: the sonographer was so busy at my scan she didnt really have time to take the best image for us and I barely got to see my bubs which was disappointing :(


----------



## Nessicle

doodle I love Lexie and Addison for names!


----------



## mrsbling

Yay it was my V day yesterday :happydance:

Hope all of you lovely ladies are keeping well :) x


----------



## mrsbling

doodle74 said:


> Ok girls here's the names we're toying with for LO.
> 
> Addison Rose
> Lola Rose
> Molly May
> Lexie May
> 
> May was my Gran's name and is also my middle name so I'd kinda like to use that. I have a favourite out of those 4 and OH loves it too (I won't say what one it is!) but each of us have picked a name (hence there being 4)
> 
> My other 2 are Chloe Rebecca & Jake Thomas Francis in case it helps.
> 
> Our surname is Mitchell - which seems normal enough until I tell you the only boys names we agreed on were Billy, Archie and Sam! Damn Eastenders...thank god she's a girl!
> 
> Right ladies over to you for opinions! :thumbup:

I like Lexie May :) 

I am struggling to decide on girls names too, so any suggestions would be great.

I like Amelia or summer, but DH isnt too keen - he likes Chloe, sophie, isabell, lily ......so must keep looking at the name book for some inspiration ;) x


----------



## vicky84

Nessicle said:


> vicky84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> Ness - I think there is a difference between NHS and private 99% of the time, but my friend had the sonographer that did my 20wk scan at 12wks and her pic is SO detailed for 12wks, if she reads this I'm sure she'll post it!
> 
> my 12 week scan pic...
> 
> 
> got my 20 week on tue hope its as good!Click to expand...
> 
> that is a fabulous scan for 12 weeks I agree!
> 
> It is very lucky to get such a good one though on NHS - my private gender scan was so clear and detailed I could see every bone in my girls body all her fingers and toes etc (see my avatar) totally worth it!
> 
> FX you get an equally great image at your 20 week scan too :flower: the sonographer was so busy at my scan she didnt really have time to take the best image for us and I barely got to see my bubs which was disappointing :(Click to expand...

As my first was so good im not overly worried if its not brill as long as they can see everything they need to :) but it will be good to have to good pics, though my little girls 20 week scan was also really nice!


----------



## Nessicle

yeah vicky thats the main thing long as our bubs are ok and healthy the pictures are just secondary for sure! I've got a 4D scan booked for pleasure viewing anyway x


----------



## KellyC75

doodle74 said:


> Ok girls here's the names we're toying with for LO.
> 
> Addison Rose
> Lola Rose
> Molly May
> Lexie May
> 
> 
> Right ladies over to you for opinions! :thumbup:

My favourite is Lexie May...But I do also like the name Addison :thumbup:



mrsbling said:


> Yay it was my V day yesterday :happydance:
> 
> Hope all of you lovely ladies are keeping well :) x

Yey....:happydance: Congratulations on 'V' Day :happydance:



mrsbling said:


> I am struggling to decide on girls names too, so any suggestions would be great.
> 
> I like Amelia or summer, but DH isnt too keen - he likes Chloe, sophie, isabell, lily ......so must keep looking at the name book for some inspiration ;) x


I really like Amelia or Isabell :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> I've got a 4D scan booked for pleasure viewing anyway x

Whens your scan booked for Ness? :shrug:

I am still deciding if to have one, really like the look of 'face to face' & would have to travel 2 hours to go, but was thinking of taking Boys somewhere whilst up there, make a day of it :winkwink:

DH said, its entirely up to me if i'd like a 3/4D scan...Which hasnt really helped tbh! :dohh: Ahhh, decisions, decisions!


----------



## Nessicle

booked mine for 27 weeks on 18 September so only 6 weeks really looking forward to it! For me it's just about being able to see her in 4D rather than black and white plus we won't do it for the second baby cos we won't be able to afford to so want to take advantage this time round


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all having a great weekend...
Last night when baby kicked we saw my tummy move :) it was so amazing!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

I'm having my 3/4d scan at 34 weeks on my 21st birthday by the lady who did my 16 week gender pic. She's confident of getting me some lovely pics of Madden even though it's right on there limit for doing scans


----------



## Nessicle

awww fabulous! It's amazing isnt it! OH saw my belly move for the first time last night he loved it - I've been trying to get him to watch it for a week but as soon as he looks she stops kicking ha ha x


----------



## sammiwry

I haven't seen my belly move but have been feeling some really strong kicks and hubby felt them for the first time on weds


----------



## Nessicle

next time he's kicking lift your top up and have a watch Sammi - reckon you'll defo see him move! It's bizarre but ace at the same time!


----------



## sammiwry

Cheers ness I shall try that. So far it's only been big kicks when I've relaxed in bed


----------



## Nessicle

yean my girl moves more when I'm laid down relaxing too - apparently when we're moving around and walking etc it can rock baby to sleep - I've started feeling her occasionally when I'm moving around but but not massively yet x


----------



## Mizze

Morning all. Just catching up,

congrats to Mrsbling and Wilsmum on Viability, wow!! 
Doodle I like Lola Rose best.
Mrsbling I love Amelia and also Sophie, Isabelle and Lily (which is my neice's name)

Hope everyone is okay

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

When I was lay in bed last night watching telly I had my had on my belly and I could feel my little girl pushing against my hand :cloud9: It was a smooth, long feeling so it wasnt a kick... it was like she was wondering what my had was and trying to figure it out. Then when I pushed her back she went berserk! :rofl: I think it freaked her out! 

I always feel horrible in the mornings these days, like I really have to drag myself out of bed and then it takes a couple of hours for me to wake up properly. :sleep:

Hope everyone is well :) xx


----------



## Mizze

wishingforbub said:


> Hi Ladies
> Hope you are all having a great weekend...
> Last night when baby kicked we saw my tummy move :) it was so amazing!!!!

Oh fab,:happydance: we havent seen that yet! 
Ive been pants and havent taken a bump picture yet - sorry!

Mizze


----------



## wishingforbub

hehe mizze :)
im feeling baby all the time now.. i just love it and to see it is so wonderful :)


----------



## spencerbear

congrats on viability x

I havent got around to a bump pic yet, although i keep meaning to. 

Only feel small movements from my little trouble so far, in fact she has been my laziest so far..... Got my scan on wednesday morning and cant wait x


----------



## mummyclo

Think im viable soon too!! Wooo! :)


----------



## lozzy21

I still cant see or feel baby moving from the outside but then again iv got lots of padding


----------



## spencerbear

lozzy21 said:


> I still cant see or feel baby moving from the outside but then again iv got lots of padding

So have i lozzy x


----------



## nikki-lou25

lozzy21 said:


> I still cant see or feel baby moving from the outside but then again iv got lots of padding

Same here! Baby has been lazy this weekend or is facing my back coz Ive hardly felt any movements at all! :nope:


----------



## lozzy21

Iv been feeling loads of movement, makes me giggle cos it feels funny but i feel like OH is left out cos im sat giggling like a dick and hes laughing at me giggling but feels a bit left out. He keeps asking when he should be able to feel it and its a case of saying try again in a week


----------



## ducky1502

My OH got kicked in the face by our little chubba the other night :) he gets to feel loads of kicks now, but he felt his first movements at 18wks. I'm very slim though so that's probably why. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.

I'm off to center parcs tomorrow until friday so you probably won't hear from me much.

Can't believe some of you are viable already, I remember thinking '24 weeks is aaaaaaaages away' but it turns out all of these dates are approaching quickly. We'll be in 3rd tri before you know it!


----------



## sammiwry

Enjoy center parcs!! I'm slightly worried I know I've still got 18 weeks 5 days for madden to turn but so far he's in excatly the same position as when I had my
private scan!


----------



## cho

I keep putting my phone or remote on my belly and he kicks it lol and it just shakes hah.x


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> I'm off to center parcs tomorrow until friday so you probably won't hear from me much.

I love Centerpacs~so relaxing..:happydance: Hope you have a fantastic break



Nessicle said:


> I've been trying to get him to watch it for a week but as soon as he looks she stops kicking ha ha x

My LO is just the same & DH is starting to think its something he says! :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

Hey girls!! WooHoo!! V Day for me!! Yay!!! 

DH gets kicked in the face too - he keeps putting his head on my belly talking to bubs and asking it if it likes the name Digby! When it kicks he takes it as a good sign I say its cause it doesn't like it!!! Lol!!
He also puts his iphone on my belly and plays baby music which has it jumping about!

I usually get most movement when I sat at the laptop and kinda bunched over "squashing" baby!!! Lol!!!

Well I was up our allotment earlier today weeding and now not only am I knackered but my back is killing - i sit down and it ceases up and I can't get up again!! Lol! D'oh! Serves me right I guess!!!


----------



## mrsbling

WILSMUM said:


> Hey girls!! WooHoo!! V Day for me!! Yay!!!
> 
> DH gets kicked in the face too - he keeps putting his head on my belly talking to bubs and asking it if it likes the name Digby! When it kicks he takes it as a good sign I say its cause it doesn't like it!!! Lol!!
> He also puts his iphone on my belly and plays baby music which has it jumping about!
> 
> I usually get most movement when I sat at the laptop and kinda bunched over "squashing" baby!!! Lol!!!
> 
> Well I was up our allotment earlier today weeding and now not only am I knackered but my back is killing - i sit down and it ceases up and I can't get up again!! Lol! D'oh! Serves me right I guess!!!


Congrats on the V day Wilsmum - its a great feeling isnt it...... means that theres only about 14 -16 weeks left (or maybe 18 if LO is being stubborn lol) :) x


----------



## spencerbear

Congrats on V day x


----------



## mrsbling

Well thought I would start getting a few things for LO and got a bit carried away lol....... bought a moses basket from mothercare as it was on half price :) some tommee tippee anti colic bottles, lots of clothes, movement sensor and loads more.

Still have to get the nursery furniture, and the travel system which MIL is getting for us.........found out the Mothercare will price match on their pushchairs/travel systems as long as they are in stock at where you have found them cheaper.....and that they are not from an aution site, so my system will only be £550 rather than £700 :wohoo:

What have you lovely ladies bought so far? x
 



Attached Files:







41fkCVYCUML._SX315_SY375_[1].jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 1









41pOfyU4%2BPL._SX315_SY375_[1].jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 5









41PjsZ9e0sL._SX315_SY375_[1].jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 3









!Bz,08IQEGk~$(KGrHqV,!jUEw44LNq9gBMV-8N(pk!~~_35[1].jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## WILSMUM

Thanks girls!!! I think I've pretty much decided on having an elective c-section so 14-15 wks left for me!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Mrsbling what travel system are you getting?? So far we have a tommee tippee bottle starter kit, Moses basket and rocking stand and my bugaboo


----------



## okciv

I'm having 2 girls and a section at 37 weeks so my date will be more like the 10th December if you want to change/update it? 
If not fine by me :)


----------



## mrsbling

sammiwry said:


> Mrsbling what travel system are you getting?? So far we have a tommee tippee bottle starter kit, Moses basket and rocking stand and my bugaboo

I am going for the Quinny Buzz :) I have been around all of the stores but cant see anything that I like better than the Quinny. I think because I will mainly be using the Maxicosi seat or the Dreami carrycot with the chassis it will be ideal for me..... I keep seeing people with them and thinking yes thats just what I want.

Which one will you be going for? ..... just realised you said Bugaboo (silly me lol). 

I found a great Tommee Tippee bottle warmer in Toys r us for £9.99 (half price) and I also bought two swaddle pods frm mothercare as I think I will be a bit panicky at first swaddling, so these were perfect (although they make LO look like a bit of a mummy lol ) :)


----------



## mummyclo

I found a really nice pram on mamas and papas!! Think it is the one i will go for :dance:


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> I found a really nice pram on mamas and papas!! Think it is the one i will go for :dance:

Oooh I havent looked a mamas & paps what is it like?


----------



## mummyclo

They have loads, you should look! I have chosen the sola in black, with the carrycot extra :)


----------



## dollyminxture

Kerrieann said:


> Woo-hoo second tri!!!!!!!!!!!! Who else is coming over??? :yipee::yipee:

Im due 28th December, and will hopefully find out whether i am team blue or pink tomorrow morning. Sooo excited :) :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi dollyminxture :hi: Will add you do our list now,good luck for tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Good luck for upcoming scans.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrie happy belated birthday for your son today


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks Sammi!


----------



## sammiwry

It's ok!! Was meant to say it earlier but I forgot! Stupid pregnancy brain :-(


----------



## KellyC75

Hiya 'mrsbling'....Where did you get the vest from, thats adorable :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

dollyminxture said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Woo-hoo second tri!!!!!!!!!!!! Who else is coming over??? :yipee::yipee:
> 
> Im due 28th December, and will hopefully find out whether i am team blue or pink tomorrow morning. Sooo excited :) :happydance:Click to expand...

Thats so exciting....:happydance: Hope all goes well & look forward to hearing all about it :winkwink:


sammiwry said:


> Kerrie happy belated birthday for your son today

Yes, Happy Birthday (again) Hope he has had a lovely day


----------



## billylid

WILSMUM said:


> Hey girls!! WooHoo!! V Day for me!! Yay!!!

Congrats for today ;)


----------



## mummyclo

Midwife for me today! Feels like ages ago i saw her LOL! Hope i can listen to his heartbeat again!! :))


----------



## Pixxie

Congrats Wilsmum! :) xx


----------



## Sherri81

Devon Grace was born Aug 7th at 2:56am. She was 510grams at birth, however her throat was too small to allow for intubation. I held her while she died. She lived for about half an hour.

It was preterm labour brought on by an infection. She was not ready to be born and was moving around til the bitter end. Throughout it all her heartrate remained strong at 150bpm. The infection moved through my cervix and caused the initial contractions which I was feeling by Tuesday. My cervix was still 3cm then, and the Drs didn't believe they were contractions. I was in the ER 3 times Wednesday, and it wasn't until my second trip there that a nurse thought to feel my abdomen which is when she realized I was contracting. I went to the labour room, and all the Dr would do for me was give me Tylenol for pain. My cervix was still long and closed. He would not stop the contractions though. I tried to get to Williams lake but the pain was too bad and I couldn't make it out to the jeep. I was finally able to get to our ER where a new Dr found my cervix was open a cm. She wouldn't stop my contractions though. They just gave me some saline and that was that. Eventually she called Williams lake like I'd asked. They told her to transfer me down. The ambulance showed up at 1:30am Thursday. By then my contractions were every 3 minutes. By using Demerol to ease the pain we managed to get my contractions up to 6 mins apart by the time we got there.

The Dr there did an exam and found I was still 1cm dilated but the membranes were bulging. He felt that as long as we could stop the contractions and keep the cervix stable and the membranes intact, we'd be fine. He gave me indomethacin which stopped the contractions. It worked but the damage was already done. They called an air ambulance to ship me to Vancouver. I arrived Friday around 2:30pm.

Everyone was confident things would be fine. They did the steroid in case I only had a couple of weeks left. But no one reized that the infection had caused too much damage. By not stopping the uterine contractions they allowed my cervix to get out of control, which it did. It continued to dilate despite me not having contractions. As soon as it was at a 3, the membranes had too much contact with the infection. They ruptured. No one knew for sure yet it was an infection, so they hoped by putting me upside down they could get her away from the cervix and allow her to refill her fluid. Even still, my cervix kept ripping; the cerclage stayed intact. By 7cm they knew she had to be delivered, but my uterus wouldn't contract because of the indomethacin. Theygave me oxytocin to contract my uterus. No one had time to get down to me. I delivered her by myself. I was alone when she died. 

They know it was an infection for sure because my membranes were yellow and there was a bad odour to the fluid. They asked to do an autopsy of her, but I refused. It was pointless. You can tell from looking at her that she's perfect and there was no defect. She looks just like a little doll with long fingers, big feet and long blonde eyelashes. She never opened her eyes and as far as I know she didn't make a sound. They say she moved a bit right after birth but I didn't see it.

They know she wasn't ready to be born yet because the placenta wouldn't release. If she was ready to be born it would have detached easily. As it was, it took over 3 hours to get it out. I haven't produced milk yet either which is another way they know she wasn't ready. She also wasn't in a proper birthing position. She came out breech but was more folded up so her bum came first and her legs were up by her head.

I don't know if I can keep up with this thread anymore. I am going to the funeral home tomorrow morning, technically on a few hours I guess, to plan her service.

This is just too surreal. I'm afraid I don't think I'll be able to feel whole again ever.


----------



## lozzy21

Sherri i am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

Oh MY GOD Sherri, i am so so sorry! I can NOT even imagine how you muct feel! My thoughts and wishes are with you and all your family, :hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

oh god sherri i am so sorry - i can't begin to imagine how u feel or what yr going through right now - bug :hug: and my thoughts are with you xXx


----------



## hopefully2

Sherri i am so sorry your angel couldn't hold on and that you had such a traumatic time. It sounds like she was just perfect.
I nearly lost my premmie a number of times and eventually gave birth due to infection at 28 weeks so can only imagine what you are going through.
I hope you and your family can mind each other and keep devon grace in your hearts.
I truly am so so sorry xx


----------



## Mizze

Oh god Sherri, im so, so sorry. My thoughts are with you too. 

Love Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Oh Sherri, I am so so sorry. Sending you hugs of strength.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

Im so so sorry Sherri and my thoughts are with you x x


----------



## xkirstyx

im so sorry sherri! my thoughts are with you and your family :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh sherri I am terribly sorry. My thoughts are with you xxx big hugs.


----------



## Pixxie

Oh Sherri Im so sorry, my thoughts are with you :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

:hugs: So sorry to hear that Sherri! Thoughts are with you and all your family, it must be so hard for you! :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

O god sherri so so sorry to hear your horrible news :-(


----------



## Nessicle

OMG Sherri :cry: I'm in total shock and so upset for you right now - I've no idea how you must be feeling and have no words of comfort to offer and I don't think they would make a difference anyway xxxxxxx God bless your beautiful angel girl xxxx


----------



## till bob

oh my god sherri im in complete shock just dont know wat to say im heartbroken for u babe wish there was sumthin i cud say to make it all better my thoughts are with u and ur beautiful little girl takecare hun 
xxxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh no Sherri, im so so so sorry, sending lots of hugs to you and your family at this horrible time :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cho

I am so sorry Sherri i cant even begin to think of how you must feel, Thinking of you and your family xxxxxx


----------



## KellyC75

Dear Sherri, I was so shocked & saddened to read your tragic news...
Words will not help you at this terrible time, but please know I am thinking of you & your Family :hugs:

*In memory of your Precious Daughter 
 ~Devon Grace~*

"Daddy please don't look so sad, momma please don't cry. 
Cause I'm in the arms of Jesus, and he sings me lullabies. 

Please try not to question God, don't think he is unkind. 
Don't think he sent me to you and then changed his mind. 
You see I'm a special child, I am needed up above. 
I'm the special gift you gave Him, a product of your love. 

I'll always be there with you, so watch the sky at night. 
Look for the brightest star and know that's my halo's brilliant light. 
You'll see me in the morning frost that mists your window pane. 
That's me in the summer showers, I'll be dancing in the rain. 
When you feel a gentle breeze from a gentle wind that blows. 
Know that it's me planting a kiss upon your nose. 
When you see a child playing and your heart feels a tug, 
Don't be sad mommy, that's just me giving your heart a hug. 

So daddy don't look so sad and momma please don't cry. 
I'm in the arms of Jesus and he sings me lullabies!


----------



## Kerrieann

Kelly that is lovely :cry: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

2 days till were viable kerrie!! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Kelly that is lovely :cry: xxx

I know that nothing, right now, will help ease Sherri's pain, but I hope in time, she can draw some comfort from the words in the poem :hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

That really is a lovely poem x x


----------



## Mizze

Lovely poem Kelly. 

Mizze xx


----------



## mrsbling

KellyC75 said:


> Hiya 'mrsbling'....Where did you get the vest from, thats adorable :winkwink:

Oooh it was on the mothercare website and it was half price :)


----------



## spencerbear

Not long left mizze.........i cant wait x


----------



## mrsbling

Sherri my thoughts are with you at this very difficult time :hugs: x


----------



## Mizze

spencerbear said:


> Not long left mizze.........i cant wait x

Not long at all - long enough for me to be as nervous as hell from now until I see LO though.

Mizze x


----------



## spencerbear

Im with you there x


----------



## Pixxie

Wow I have had horrid backache the past few days, I feel like my spine is going to snap :( LO has been awake most of the day today too which is strange for her, maybe she will sleep when I go to bed tonight and wont disturb me :haha: x


----------



## lozzy21

Well i have got SPD. Wonder if i will get one of those sexy gurdle thingys?


----------



## dollyminxture

Kerrieann said:


> Hi dollyminxture :hi: Will add you do our list now,good luck for tomorrow :happydance:

Team Pink! with a healthy yawning and hiccuping little girl :)


----------



## spencerbear

lozzy21 said:


> Well i have got SPD. Wonder if i will get one of those sexy gurdle thingys?

Ive got one of those, dont look nice but seriously help, lol


----------



## spencerbear

Congrats on team pink dolly x


----------



## lozzy21

I could of got signed off work if i wanted but cant afford to :dohh: How pants is that


----------



## spencerbear

It is bad when you in that position. Im the only income in my house and will have to just try and put up with the pain as long as possible :cry:


----------



## lozzy21

Wouldent be so bad if i was sat down more but i have to do the house work, the shopping, take people to appointments ect and then have to come home and do it all again.

Im going to have to mention something to my manager cos this will end up killing me by the time im 34 weeks.


----------



## spencerbear

I do similar work to you but in nursing care. Does make it alot harder because the job is very hands on


----------



## doodle74

Was just having a catch up but came across Sherri's post and can't read any further tonight. :nope:

There's just nothing I can say Sherri. I am truly saddened by your loss. You'll be in my thoughts as will your little girl xxx 

She's gone to be an angel
In heaven up above
So keep your special memories
And treasure them with love

Remember those with wings and halos
Watch us from on high
Surrounding all their loved ones
Angels never say goodbye :hugs:


----------



## billylid

:hugs: to Sherri. There is nothing I can say other than sorry.




Positive note for me is its V-Day for me :)


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs: Sherri. My thoughts are with you and your little angel. I will be praying for you.:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

kelly that was an amazing poem - I'm sat here at work crying :cry: xx

Well I'm well and truly pissed off at work grr! Sorry I haven't been on much, a guy at work has gone on holiday without finishing work that was given to him and I have to finish it (and he's done absolutely _nothing_ on the file) I've got til this afternoon to finish it as it's urgent and apparently he's had the files for ages. Pissed off actually doesnt begin to cover it especially as I have so much of my own work to do! 7.30am start today that I won't get paid for as we don't get paid overtime, and will finish at 5.30pm then got an hours commute home :( 

I'm counting down the days till maternity leave! 

Getting some bad ligament pain round my right hip today thats quite uncomfortable too! Other than that not much to tell, Ava was mega mega active over the weekend especially Sunday she must've known we were getting rid of the spare bed for her bedroom :haha: she panicked me a bit though yesterday as didnt feel her move or even turn over for about 16 hours but she was kicking away last night so knew by then she was ok - these babies dont half like to scare their mommies hey?! 

She's been kicking away today too, strange how some days we don't feel a thing! My doppler battery has run out too so need to replace that haven't listened to her hb for ages so wil be nice to hear how loud it is now! :) 

xx


----------



## sazhuddy13

morning all, just had to catch up with everything on here and it took me ages. I am so sorry sherri for your loss and my thoughts are with you.xx


----------



## lozzy21

12 and a half weeks till mat leave


----------



## sazhuddy13

lozzy21 said:


> 12 and a half weeks till mat leave

i do not want to rub it in but i am finishing in 9 1/2 weeks yay. i can now say when i am coming off work as i have just found out about maternity pay.


----------



## lozzy21

I want to go back to bed but i need to get ready for work. Im on a sleep so start at 1pm today and finish at 1.30 tomorrow :cry:


----------



## KellyC75

dollyminxture said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Hi dollyminxture :hi: Will add you do our list now,good luck for tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> Team Pink! with a healthy yawning and hiccuping little girl :)Click to expand...

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## vicky84

I am team pink! With a healthy gymnast of a baby haha
 



Attached Files:







20 week - Emily.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats on ur pink bump Vicky,ru on our list coz i cant find you?! Whats ur edd?


----------



## vicky84

Yeah i was ... 23rd Dec :)


----------



## doodle74

vicky84 said:


> I am team pink! With a healthy gymnast of a baby haha

Congrats Vicky! 

Thanks for all your comments on LO's potential new name ladies! I'm still no further forward though :haha: I'm kinda veering towards Molly now...she seems to kick when I call her that so maybe it's a sign! 

Got a scan tomorrow to check the arterial flow to my placenta and the MW on Thursday for a check up so a wee listen to her heartbeat and another look at her this week! 

Hope your pain eases off Ness. Not long till matrnity leave kicks in for everyone now! I'm a bit spoiled as I'm self-employed so work when I like (which hasn't been often :haha:) and rota staff to cover it if I can't be arsed! 

Away to take my son for school shoes...oh the joys. Have a good day everyone x


----------



## WILSMUM

Congrats on the team pink!
have just taken a pic of my viable bump! 
What sex do u girls think it is?
 



Attached Files:







24+2 (2).jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Kerrieann

You look great hun :thumbup: and that is a defo :blue: bump! hehe x


----------



## wishingforbub

I think boy too wilsmum :)


----------



## Nessicle

i'd say :pink: anouska - you're carrying low like me! 

15 weeks til mat leave for me yet and it can't come soon enough! Hate having to work it sucks!! Especially when people feck off on holiday for a week and don't finish work that's been given to them - my desk is like a bomb has exploded! Been in work since 7.30am and I don't start til 9am contract wise and only just having a break - bought myself a cornflake bun to cheer me up lol x


----------



## mum2bdec10

can i be added to the list?

I'm due the 11th December and team pink.

14 weeks until i go on Maternity leave. thats AGES away!


----------



## Mizze

I think Boy too! (Not that I know anything)

So less than 24 hours until my scan!! Trying to stay on the positive side but it was a very interrupted nights sleep last night as I was worrying. 

Ness - hope you feel better - Id tell them to stick their overtime if you dont get paid -that is shocking. 

Wishingforbub - I still havent managed a photo but my tummy is now 40 inches at its widest point, thats a good 5-6 inches up on my pre- pregnancy measurement. I have a high waist and thats got another 2 inches on it to 32 inches and my bra size has gone from a 34b to a 36d cup now. Hope that helps with the bump comparison. :)

Tired today (lack of sleep!) but okay

Lozzy you sound exhausted - hope you are okay. 

59 working days to starting holiday pre maternity leave (not including BH and odd days off in between!!)

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

lol wish I could Mizze - just the nature of the job unfortunately! I work in Law so its pretty much expected :( 

wouldnt mind if it was my work but it's not so I feel pretty bitter lol doesnt help that I haven't had a full nights sleep since about 15 weeks pregnant...

Ooooh excited for scan day for you chick! can't wait to see your piccie and find out what you're having - be good baby Mizze and give the sonographer a good look! xx


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> lol wish I could Mizze - just the nature of the job unfortunately! I work in Law so its pretty much expected :(
> 
> wouldnt mind if it was my work but it's not so I feel pretty bitter lol doesnt help that I haven't had a full nights sleep since about 15 weeks pregnant...
> 
> Ooooh excited for scan day for you chick! can't wait to see your piccie and find out what you're having - be good baby Mizze and give the sonographer a good look! xx

Aw hon - :hugs: :hugs:

Be good baby Mizze indeed - its only me that is keen to know the sex so I will be disappointed a little bit tomorrow if im still team yellow. 

Am off work tomorrow so might not post until a few hours after scan - will let you all know asap though! :)

Mizze


----------



## Kerrieann

mum2bdec10 said:


> can i be added to the list?
> 
> I'm due the 11th December and team pink.
> 
> 14 weeks until i go on Maternity leave. thats AGES away!

:hi: Corse you can be added :flower: Congrats on ur :pink:bump too x


----------



## wishingforbub

oh thanks mizze... I am looking forward to seeing your bump one day :)
I used to be 32C bra size now I am 34 D :) Only one bikini top fits me now lol ;)

xx


----------



## WILSMUM

i think i've lost size everywhere apart from round my belly! Still a 34 round bra size but mayb gone up a cup! I've only put on 4lbs so far and I didn't start putting weight on till 20 weeks and its been a steady lb a week since then!

Yes I am def carrying low and baby is def sitting low a lot of the time - quite often feel kicks and movements around my old c-section scar!!

Well I'm off work for the school hols till 6h Sept then when i go back I've got 7 weeks till I'm finished for good - well that job anyway! I've got a week and a half to get my bookkeeping course finished and then once baby comes and is a bit older and settled into a routine (say around 6 months ish) then I'll try and get some bookkeeping work which I can do from home!


----------



## Kerrieann

Im carrying low too i think! Ness sorry your having a tough day,really not fair you have to pick up after someone else, make sure you make him feel really bad when he gets back!! :haha:

Its v-day for me 2moro! Cant believe it has come round so quickly, i used to look at the v-day posts and think "its going to take me gaes to get there!" and honestly that feels like 2 weeks ago lol!


----------



## Tierney

Hi Girls back from my 20 weeks scan and wanted to share my photo of bubs with you all, everything is fine and baby is exactly the size it should be which is a big relief!
I'm so glad I've booked a private scan though for 30 weeks, you just don't get long enough to look at your baby on the NHS and they have no idea on time keeping.
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummyclo

Hey ladies :flower:
Went to Mamas and Papas today.....found the pushchair i want YEY!! But........saw loads of nursery furniture which was LOVELY and really expencive :cry:
Got backache now too, only thing that helps is a rub, poor OH :haha:


----------



## Mizze

Tierney said:


> Hi Girls back from my 20 weeks scan and wanted to share my photo of bubs with you all, *everything is fine and baby is exactly the size it should be which is a big relief!*
> I'm so glad I've booked a private scan though for 30 weeks, you just don't get long enough to look at your baby on the NHS and they have no idea on time keeping.

YAY!! :happydance: are you team yellow or do you know the sex?

Mine is tomorrow morning yippee! 

Wishingforbub, I now have some really sexy maternity bras from M&S (NOT!!) but they are comfortable. I will be getting some from Debenhams who do the Miriam Stoppard range when I get my act together. 

Mummclo - ouch I sympathise - I suffer from back ache normally and this week its decided to settle in permanently I think! :(

On a good news front - My Dad is coming home from hospital tomorrow!! :yipee: :cloud9: Its two weeks since the op and his recovery has been slow (partly because he hasnt been eating or drinking enough :growlmad:) but they are finally letting him out. My poor Mum is frazzled already though and I dont think that will get much better for a few weeks yet bless her. Feel guilty but with full time work and feeling constantly tired I dont think ive done enough to help out so far. Will try harder now he is home and I can visit and give Mum a break straight after work.

Mizze xx


----------



## wishingforbub

I have some mat bras too Mizze.. they are definitely not sexy but very comfortable. xx


----------



## Mizze

I was quite disappointed in M&S though - really plain there are some prettier ones in Debenhams and I will certainly be getting some because months and months of plain black or white bras is not something I can contemplate

Baby agrees with me cos its kicking like hell at the moment :)

Mizze


----------



## sammiwry

I've gone from a 34b to a 36c/d!! Really want them to stay like that.

Ness sorry to hear you've had a shitty day at work :( 

My mate at work is 4 weeks behind me, has a doctors note saying she's no longer allowed to do dot com but they wont let her move department it's so stupid.

I've got 13 weeks left at work, cant come fast enough!!


----------



## Piebear2901

Sherri81 said:


> Devon Grace was born Aug 7th at 2:56am. She was 510grams at birth, however her throat was too small to allow for intubation. I held her while she died. She lived for about half an hour.
> 
> It was preterm labour brought on by an infection. She was not ready to be born and was moving around til the bitter end. Throughout it all her heartrate remained strong at 150bpm. The infection moved through my cervix and caused the initial contractions which I was feeling by Tuesday. My cervix was still 3cm then, and the Drs didn't believe they were contractions. I was in the ER 3 times Wednesday, and it wasn't until my second trip there that a nurse thought to feel my abdomen which is when she realized I was contracting. I went to the labour room, and all the Dr would do for me was give me Tylenol for pain. My cervix was still long and closed. He would not stop the contractions though. I tried to get to Williams lake but the pain was too bad and I couldn't make it out to the jeep. I was finally able to get to our ER where a new Dr found my cervix was open a cm. She wouldn't stop my contractions though. They just gave me some saline and that was that. Eventually she called Williams lake like I'd asked. They told her to transfer me down. The ambulance showed up at 1:30am Thursday. By then my contractions were every 3 minutes. By using Demerol to ease the pain we managed to get my contractions up to 6 mins apart by the time we got there.
> 
> The Dr there did an exam and found I was still 1cm dilated but the membranes were bulging. He felt that as long as we could stop the contractions and keep the cervix stable and the membranes intact, we'd be fine. He gave me indomethacin which stopped the contractions. It worked but the damage was already done. They called an air ambulance to ship me to Vancouver. I arrived Friday around 2:30pm.
> 
> Everyone was confident things would be fine. They did the steroid in case I only had a couple of weeks left. But no one reized that the infection had caused too much damage. By not stopping the uterine contractions they allowed my cervix to get out of control, which it did. It continued to dilate despite me not having contractions. As soon as it was at a 3, the membranes had too much contact with the infection. They ruptured. No one knew for sure yet it was an infection, so they hoped by putting me upside down they could get her away from the cervix and allow her to refill her fluid. Even still, my cervix kept ripping; the cerclage stayed intact. By 7cm they knew she had to be delivered, but my uterus wouldn't contract because of the indomethacin. Theygave me oxytocin to contract my uterus. No one had time to get down to me. I delivered her by myself. I was alone when she died.
> 
> They know it was an infection for sure because my membranes were yellow and there was a bad odour to the fluid. They asked to do an autopsy of her, but I refused. It was pointless. You can tell from looking at her that she's perfect and there was no defect. She looks just like a little doll with long fingers, big feet and long blonde eyelashes. She never opened her eyes and as far as I know she didn't make a sound. They say she moved a bit right after birth but I didn't see it.
> 
> They know she wasn't ready to be born yet because the placenta wouldn't release. If she was ready to be born it would have detached easily. As it was, it took over 3 hours to get it out. I haven't produced milk yet either which is another way they know she wasn't ready. She also wasn't in a proper birthing position. She came out breech but was more folded up so her bum came first and her legs were up by her head.
> 
> I don't know if I can keep up with this thread anymore. I am going to the funeral home tomorrow morning, technically on a few hours I guess, to plan her service.
> 
> This is just too surreal. I'm afraid I don't think I'll be able to feel whole again ever.

:cry: I'm so sorry for your loss. When I read what happened I cried (am still crying for you) cause I can imagine what the pain must be like for you. I know how much I'd hurt if I lost my little girl right now, her not being much younger than your little angel. Hang in there, I'll be thinking of you. :hug:


----------



## KellyC75

vicky84 said:


> I am team pink! With a healthy gymnast of a baby haha


Congratulations on team Pink....:cloud9:



mum2bdec10 said:


> can i be added to the list?
> 
> I'm due the 11th December and team pink.
> 
> 14 weeks until i go on Maternity leave. thats AGES away!

Welcome & Congrats on team Pink



Tierney said:


> Hi Girls back from my 20 weeks scan and wanted to share my photo of bubs with you all, everything is fine and baby is exactly the size it should be which is a big relief!
> I'm so glad I've booked a private scan though for 30 weeks, you just don't get long enough to look at your baby on the NHS and they have no idea on time keeping.


Thanks for sharing your scan picture, cute :baby:



Mizze said:


> [Mine is tomorrow morning yippee!
> 
> 
> On a good news front - My Dad is coming home from hospital tomorrow!! :yipee: :cloud9: Its two weeks since the op and his recovery has been slow (partly because he hasnt been eating or drinking enough :growlmad:) but they are finally letting him out. My poor Mum is frazzled already though and I dont think that will get much better for a few weeks yet bless her. Feel guilty but with full time work and feeling constantly tired I dont think ive done enough to help out so far. Will try harder now he is home and I can visit and give Mum a break straight after work.
> 
> Mizze xx

Good luck for your scan tomm Mizzie :happydance:

So pleased to hear your Dad is allowed home, im sure recovery will be much quicker for him, in his own home :hugs:


----------



## till bob

hi girls well iv got my scan on thurs and im so scared they r gona say pheebs is a boy iv had one of those silly readings done online it only cost a pound so i thought well its just abit of fun and it came back sayin i c a boy got the dates wrong tho said sept oct now im shittin myself more xx


----------



## Pixxie

While were talking boobs does anyone else have itchy nipples? :blush: Its driving me crazy! 

On the plus side Ive gained a cup size though :happydance: Still only a B mind you but any growth is an improvement as far as Im concerned :haha: xx


----------



## Sherri81

I want to thank everyone for their condolences. And thank you for the poems. I may use them on her memorial card.

KerrieAnn, I was wondering if you could maybe update the December Dreamers Title like I've seen others do. I see when people update about births, and she was born, and she was alive. So I was just wondering if maybe you could do something to show that like the other threads have.


----------



## Kerrieann

Sherri81 said:


> I want to thank everyone for their condolences. And thank you for the poems. I may use them on her memorial card.
> 
> KerrieAnn, I was wondering if you could maybe update the December Dreamers Title like I've seen others do. I see when people update about births, and she was born, and she was alive. So I was just wondering if maybe you could do something to show that like the other threads have.

Of course i can hun :flower: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Good luck 2moro Mizze,im so pleased ur dad is home now and recovering :hugs:


----------



## Tierney

Mizze said:


> Tierney said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls back from my 20 weeks scan and wanted to share my photo of bubs with you all, *everything is fine and baby is exactly the size it should be which is a big relief!*
> I'm so glad I've booked a private scan though for 30 weeks, you just don't get long enough to look at your baby on the NHS and they have no idea on time keeping.
> 
> YAY!! :happydance: are you team yellow or do you know the sex?
> 
> Mine is tomorrow morning yippee!Click to expand...

Hey Mizze, we stayed on team yellow for a surprise it was hard but glad we did, good luck for tomorrow for your scan and glad your dads coming home xx


----------



## spencerbear

What a hectic day ive had today....think half the residents on my floor had upset tummys, so ive run round all day. Even worse after waking up at half 2 this morning. Still got tomorrow of.....

Scan at 9.40am, just hoping everything is ok x


----------



## Kerrieann

Good luck tomorrow spencer :hahapdance:


----------



## ablacketer

we are blue :)


----------



## spencerbear

Congrats on team blue ablacketer

3 hrs left and i currently feel sick


----------



## doodle74

Morning all, 

Good luck with the scans today girls. I'm away for an extra peek at madam today at 2 so looking forward to that. 

I'm shattered this morning. The restless nights are playing havoc now. Up to pee 2-3 times a night and just can't get back to sleep after so awake for 2-3 hours during the night and then she starts kicking like clockwork between half 7 and 8 so wakes me again! Yawn...going to try and get another hour before the hosp appt.


----------



## WILSMUM

good luck for the scans today girls - can't wait to hear all about them and find out what teams yr on!!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats on Vday Kerrie :)


----------



## hopefully2

Hi all, 

Nice to see Devon Grace, our first december dreamer, mentioned on our first page. I hope she is looking down on all her december pals xx

V - day for me today (according to my dates and i'm sticking to them!!)


----------



## - Butterfly -

God bless Devon Grace :hugs:

Good luck for the upcoming scans. 

Tillbob - I don't think you need to worry honestly. These online psychic things are rubbish.

I'm sleeping much better at night - only up once to wee and no probs getting back off to sleep - however I wake up absolutely knackered!!! what's that all about!!

Also my pubic bone is killing me and it's all the time. Not just after walking around. It even hurts when I'm in bed. I'm off to google it now to see what I can find out. I remember having it with Mollie but not until I was over 30 weeks - weird!!


----------



## Kerrieann

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: v-day today! Im going to put a bump pic on in a bit

Congrats on ur blue bump ablaketer! :wohoo:


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats on v days kerrie and hopefully2


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats hopefully2 and mummyclo too x


----------



## Kerrieann

Right girls heres my 24 week viable bump :wohoo: What do you think? do you think its grown since 2 weeks ago? it feels huge lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> Congrats hopefully2 and mummyclo too x

CONGRATS TO YOU ALL :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrie

Your bump is B E A U T I F U L :flower::flower:


----------



## cho

wow kerri congrats on v-day!
Well i have been having a nightmare, like i said ages ago i could feel a heaviness down below well know its swollen and really hurts i can feel real bad pressure like a bulging all around my mooie :(
I def think its prolapsed womb, i dont think anything can be done either way.
Has anyone had this before, also i have piles again! :(
Hope everyone else is ok, think bus is really low still i get some real odd movements from him!


----------



## spencerbear

scan went well and staying team :yellow: as little trouble hadthighs firmly clamped together!!!

was told no markers spotted for downs either, so that was good news. Neutral shopping all they way.

Get another scan at 32 weeks, you never know might find out then x


----------



## cho

glad all went well spencerbear :)


----------



## spencerbear

Oh and congratulations on viability for kerrie, hopefully and mummyclo xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Congrats on all the v-days bumps girls!!
Kerrie I have bump envy!! Lol!!
Spencer - I like yr sig - gonna add it to mine!!!
Charlotte sorry yr feeling pants hun - think you should get yrself seen by the mw or dr just to check just in case!!

I've just had an email from Bath Rugby! How bizarre - personally not a rugby fan but DH is and supports Bath as well!!!!

I've got MW tomorrow - should get my HIP Grant form, she was gonna give it to me at my last appointment 3 weeks ago but had run out!!!

Right well guess i'd better go get dressed - been really lazy while Wils been away and haven't been getting dressed much before lunchtime!!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Glad ur scan went well spencer, sometimes alot of the neutral stuff is nicer anyway especially the nursery stuff!

Charlotte id defo get checked out then, although ive never known anyone with one so dont know what it means!? xx


----------



## spencerbear

Getting the tatty teddy range from next, im in love with it x

Charlotte, i agree definately worth getting checked out x


----------



## cho

well i have just spoke to my friend who has prolapse and it sounds exactly the same i shall get a doc o confirm though.
Kerri its when your womb collapses hun and it pretrudes.


----------



## Kerrieann

Spencer i love that range,its so nice,i see a lady on here had done the whole nursery in it and im so jealous! We have to put bubs in with ds so he has to like blue walls, cars and boats im affraid lol


----------



## Kerrieann

c.holdway said:


> well i have just spoke to my friend who has prolapse and it sounds exactly the same i shall get a doc o confirm though.
> Kerri its when your womb collapses hun and it pretrudes.

Oh no, can it be quite serious then? Hope everythings ok :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Charlotte, I hope its not - but have a word with your midwife just incase :hugs:

Wow Kerrie, your bump is amazin!!! I ave bump envy too lol! 

spencerbear - I wish my baby had done that because I dont have the willpower to stay team yellow. I do have quite a few cute neutrals though!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Happy V day to all you ladies who've passed 24wks :D :D


----------



## cho

Im not too sure kerri i have tried to read up on it but a lot of it is not about having it in pregancy as its usually caused by child birth.
I think i will give mw a call later x


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh ok well let us know what she sais hun :flower:


----------



## spencerbear

Mine will have to share also but i just though if i got all the cot stuff and the wall hangers etc...... it will fit with my sons room which is grey and blue. Also wont be out of place in my little girls pink room, as she already has some tatty teddy stuff.


----------



## Kerrieann

Wow that would lovely in either, your right! Im getting the "my favourite things" range as already fits in with ds room now too x


----------



## samantha.xo

Was going to update and let everyone know I'm on team blue, it's already been done though lol :) thanks.

Also I think I'm due on the 26th again now, but will leave it as I've been backwards and forwards between the 26th and 27th through all my scans now lol :shrug:

Cant believe I've made it all the way to 20 weeks :cloud9: It only feels like yesterday that I was 7wks and having my first private scan :thumbup: I always remember looking up to those at 12wks+ thinking that it felt like ages away to be at that stage...but now I'm 20wks! I bet people in the 1st Tri look at my ticker and think the same as I did back then! 

December isn't even that far away!!! The rest of August, September, October, November, DECEMBER! It really feels close, especially since I will be starting Maternity leave in October and have to inform my boss NEXT MONTH...oh my gosh it feels like everything's going so fast, and there's still so much to sort out :dohh:

I recognise so many people & their display names from 1st Tri, it's amazing to see how many of us have come this far :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

morning girls! not said anything on here in ages coz im not back at work from mat leave! congrats on all the new pink and blue bumps and to everyone at 24weeks! kerri i love ur bump!!!!

just a little question! is anyones babis still feel really low down? and kelly maybe you can help me with this one! is ur girl less active than boys? i mean my girl she moves but with jack he was always active 24/7 and its starting to worry me now because my girl is no where near as active! i have my mw app 2moz so cant wait to make sure everything is ok!


----------



## Kerrieann

Samantha thats brill news hun,i saw ur blue bumppost the other day so updated the list! Its going super fast, cant believe it either!


----------



## Kerrieann

Kirsty ive heard that girls are generally less active then boys, and have friends who have had one of each say this too! Maybe this is why. And sometimes i get movements really low down like hes kicking my cervix! And sometimes ot feels as high as just below my ribs!!


----------



## WILSMUM

This baby is more active than DS - he was always pretty quiet and laid back from what i remember and all I got from him was stretching and wiggles!! This one seems like a right grumpy pants - doesn't like being poked or restricted at all - if my waist band is a bit tight it goes mental kicking and punching me!!!!!
I get movement low down as well - like kerrie said feels like its jumping on my cervix and yesterday when it kicked me i felt in my bottom!!!! Most of the time the movement is on my old c-section scar though!!


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon all! :)

We are team :pink: :yipee: I had a feeling all the way along she was a girl and so did DH. Most importantly though she was perfect - everything checked out nicely - no soft downs markers perfect spine etc. Sonographer was great really took her time even when baby mizze didnt want to show us her lip to check for cleft palate - she did eventually though. :happydance: :cloud9:
I think I will still stay neutral for many things though like the nursery set - all the ones ive liked most have been unisex. 

On other notes - Sherri hon, have been thinking of you and Devon Grace, really pleased to see that the thread has been updated. 

Congrats to spencerbear on her scan too. And to the ladies who are now viable - Kerriann I have serious bump envy!! :)

Charlotte hon definately call your midwife and get seen - hope its all okay

Mizze xx :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Kerrieann

Mizze thats excellent news! Congrats on team pink! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats on team pink Mizze!!!!! ;)


----------



## WILSMUM

congrats on the pink bump mizze!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww congrats Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm so tired!!! I could really do with a nap. I've slept really well the last two nights so I'm worried if I have a nap then I won't be able to sleep tonight!! :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

yay!!! congrats Mizze!!! Knew you'd be having a girl woo hoo!! 

Congrats to all the girls on V-day too! 

Nikki sounds painful hun I hope there is something docs can give you at least to help with the pain! 

Kirsty my girl always sits pretty low and she's active most of the day with a quiet time from late morning til late afternoon then active most of the evening. Some days she's more active than others though, like Monday she hardly moved at all and Sunday she was all over the place and kicking for England! She kicks my cervix quite a lot too. 

glad all was well with everyone else's scans too :thumbup:! 

I'm getting all neutral stuff for the nursery too, think it would be a bit garish having everything in pink or purple cos it's a small room so neutral all the way. I'm getting the 'Please look after me' stuff from Mothercare :happydance: 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> I'm so tired!!! I could really do with a nap. I've slept really well the last two nights so I'm worried if I have a nap then I won't be able to sleep tonight!! :dohh:

Oh I'm desperate for sleep too I'm so tired, haven't had a full nights sleep since 16 weeks, and work is whipping my ass at the moment!

Anyone heard from lozzy? hope she's ok she sounded very fed up yesterday!x


----------



## Mizze

Im knackered too butterfly - I think a nap now would be fine BTW. I didnt sleep well the last two nights worried about scan and Dad - but scan perfect and Dad now home from hospital - sleeping (which is good). Will be seeing him later as its his birthday too. I have already told him he has another granddaughter on the way :)

Hope you feel better soon

Mizze xx


----------



## littlebean10

hi i would like to join please? Wee bean due 28 dec anyone else on this day? I find out next week what team :) hope every1 well x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze - great news on your dad being home - Happy birthday Mizze's Dad 

the please look after me range from mothercare is lovely.


----------



## - Butterfly -

welcome littlebean


----------



## KellyC75

Congratulations mizzie on team pink! :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

xkirstyx said:


> just a little question! is anyones babis still feel really low down? and kelly maybe you can help me with this one! is ur girl less active than boys? i mean my girl she moves but with jack he was always active 24/7 and its starting to worry me now because my girl is no where near as active! i have my mw app 2moz so cant wait to make sure everything is ok!

Hiya Kirsty....

Yes, I do find that my Girl is less active (& less rough!) than with my Boys 

I always remember by 20wks withb DS2 he was giving some huge kicks...I really think this LO is much more gentle :baby:

She gives me alot of low kicks/taps, I never had that with the Boys, they were always high kickers, loved the ribs! :haha:

I must admit, in the last few days she seems to be awake more than before, im feeling her moving around alot more, but still no huge kicks, just taps & nudges :winkwink:


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> yay!!! congrats Mizze!!! Knew you'd be having a girl woo hoo!!
> 
> Congrats to all the girls on V-day too!
> 
> Nikki sounds painful hun I hope there is something docs can give you at least to help with the pain!
> 
> Kirsty my girl always sits pretty low and she's active most of the day with a quiet time from late morning til late afternoon then active most of the evening. Some days she's more active than others though, like Monday she hardly moved at all and Sunday she was all over the place and kicking for England! She kicks my cervix quite a lot too.
> 
> glad all was well with everyone else's scans too :thumbup:!
> 
> I'm getting all neutral stuff for the nursery too, think it would be a bit garish having everything in pink or purple cos it's a small room so neutral all the way. I'm getting the 'Please look after me' stuff from Mothercare :happydance:
> 
> xx

Thanks Ness. I always thought she was a girl too! Now the serious name debates begin - we had thought of Juliet Sophie but we will look at Welsh and Irish names too I think (OH's family is nearly all anglo-irish - made for a cracking wedding party I can tell you!!) 

I love this in Mothercare https://www.mothercare.com/My-Jungl...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44398031&mcb=core
The please look after me set is really cute - but our nursery is quite dark so I want as much colour in the room as I can. 

and this in Toysrus (love the colours) https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Collections/Home-Sweet-Home-CotCotbed-Bumper(0010289)

I saw a nice one in Argos too - the animal jungle theme really appeals to me as you can see! https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...3/4|cat_14417580|Nursery+bedding|14417589.htm

Mizze


----------



## KellyC75

Many Congratulations to all the new 'V' day ladies :happydance:


----------



## littlebean10

i just been feelin little taps too and not regular really worries me when i dont feel anything all day! I had an ice cream last night and lots movement after it! Lol


----------



## Mizze

Welcome littlebean! :wave:

Ness - Ive been wondering about Lozzy too - she has seemed so very tired recently bless her. 

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

Sherri81 said:


> I want to thank everyone for their condolences. And thank you for the poems. I may use them on her memorial card.
> 
> KerrieAnn, I was wondering if you could maybe update the December Dreamers Title like I've seen others do. I see when people update about births, and she was born, and she was alive. So I was just wondering if maybe you could do something to show that like the other threads have.

No need to thank us Sherri....:hugs: You take care of yourself 

May God bless & take great care of little Devon Grace


----------



## mummyclo

YEY V DAY for me!!! Woohooo!! :)


----------



## Nessicle

lol Mizze at the jungle sets he he yeah they're lovely and colourful! Juliet is a lovely name - you don't often hear of many babies these days being called Juliet! I love Shakespeare too so I'm biased lol! 

I just exchanged that support band I got from boots and got the next size up it's much better, doesnt dig in my bladder and cervix now lol xx


----------



## KellyC75

Ive just added/changed my ticker & I now have one that tells me how long until the LO arrives.....& let me tell you, im shocked, its not long! :wacko: :happydance::wacko::cloud9:


----------



## Mizze

OMG Kelly - its scary when its put like that isnt it! Eeek - just updated my signature too! 

Thanks Ness - Juilet is DH's favourite and yes he loves Romeo and Juliet - the Franco Zeffirelli film version especially. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Raspberries

I just realised I fit in here, I'm due on December 7th with a little boy! :flower:


----------



## hopefully2

Kelly i've just updated mine too, makes it even more real and exciting !!


----------



## KellyC75

& as im having a C.section, I know that countdown is 'real time'! :winkwink::baby:

Nice to see all your new tickers Ladies :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

Havent read through cos im in a rush. Just finished a 24 hour stint at work and im off to my scan. Hope baby behaves today, 3 20 week scans would be taking the piss lol


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck Lozzy....& Enjoy :happydance:


----------



## hmu04146

Can I be added please? I was in September Stars and lost bubs so was a bit reluctant to join but my babyboy is perfect and i feel alot better! Im team Blue due 12.12.10 xxx


----------



## mummyclo

hi hmu, welcome to December Dreamers :happydance: xx


----------



## KellyC75

hmu04146 said:


> Can I be added please? I was in September Stars and lost bubs so was a bit reluctant to join but my babyboy is perfect and i feel alot better! Im team Blue due 12.12.10 xxx



Welcome to December Dreamers & Congratulations on your healthy *BLUE *bump :happydance:


----------



## mum1985

Can i join too i'm due dec 24th and i am having my scan on friday.


----------



## Kerrieann

Welcome littlebean and rasberries :hi: will add you both to the list! Im going to put one on my ticker too girls :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

:hi: mum1985 ill add you to the list! Good luck for friday :happydance:

:hi: hmu04146, will add you too, congrats on ur little boy :wohoo:


----------



## Nessicle

welcome to all the new ladies!! :flower: 

Lozzy good luck hun hope baby behaves today little monkey!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Welcome to all the new ladies - we're keeping Kerrie busy!! lol

I think I may have to update my ticker too lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Hehe yep keeping me busy!

Good luck lozzy :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

can't remember who asked about itchy nipples but forgot to mention earlier - my nipples are itching soo much and they're very sensitive! I've noticed they seem a bit dry too but I'm slathering loads of cream on twice a day as don't want stretchies on my boobies too. in fact, have noticed my whole boobage area feels really warm to the touch and itchy, perhaps they're growing??


----------



## Luzelle

Hi. I forgot to update on this thread - we are having a little boy!!


----------



## cho

i spoke to mw she thinks it sounds like prolapsed womb, i have to call in mornin to get a doc app and then go see her wed to discuss it.
She said i would have to see a consultant if it is,however it could be vulva veins which i would rather it was so fingers crossed tomorrow they will say vulva veins, or evn better theres nothing there lol! very unlikely :(


----------



## till bob

hey girlies well first of all congratulations to all the girls whos had their scans today mizzie congrats on team pink woo hoo!!!!!! ness my boobs r exactly the same really dry and itchy and hot to touch ouch!!! iv got my scan in the mornin so lookin forward to that just so scared they r gona say its a boy lol im not sleepin well at the min so wakin up knackered think its all to do with macey jane since shes gone i cant stop thinkin about her its really playin on my mind. and finally just wanted to say hi to all the newbies ull all fit in just fine here with us xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Keep us posted Charlotte I hope it is varicose veins rather than prolapsed womb x


----------



## till bob

oh charlotte forgot u so sorry uve got this fingers crossed its the veins and not the prolapse womb keep us posted hun xx


----------



## Nessicle

till bob said:


> hey girlies well first of all congartualtions to all the girls whos had their scans today mizzie congrats on team pink woo hoo!!!!!! ness my boobs r exactly the same really dry and itchy and hot to touch ouch!!! iv got my scan in the mornin so lookin forward to that just so scared they r gona say its a boy lol im not sleepin well at the min so wakin up knackered think its all to do with macey jane since shes gone i cant stop thinkin about her its really playin on my mind. and finally just wanted to say hi to all the newbies ull all fit in just fine here with us xxx

lol wonder if they're growing then and we'll get a bit of colostrum or something in the next couple of weeks..I might get some nipple balm and start wearing some breast pads to stop my bra rubbing on them - doesnt help when the chuffin' seam is directly across the nipple Grrrr!! 

Dont worry she will still be a girl - I felt like that at my scan on Friday so was very relieved when they said "girl" lol! 

I'm not surprised Macey Jane is on your mind I think it would affect anyone who had known someone with a loss like that I can't imagine anything harder than losing a baby/child xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats on ur blue bump luzelle! Hope ur keeping well :flower:

Charlotte i really hope its nothing! Please let us know as soon as you can, will be thinking of you hun :flower:


----------



## - Butterfly -

tillbob - it is totally understandable that you're not sleeping . . . it's so sad about Macey Jane. Don't worry about your scan it will all be fine.

Charlotte - good luck for your appt - hope it's something they can sort easily for you.

Lozzy - good luck with your scan - hope it's 2nd time lucky!!

I must be really fat cos when people ask me how long I've got they look so surprised when I tell them 4 months!! So with that in mind I have been snacking on fruit instead of biscuits today and I think Rosie appreciate it as she has been very active!!


----------



## till bob

Nessicle said:


> till bob said:
> 
> 
> hey girlies well first of all congartualtions to all the girls whos had their scans today mizzie congrats on team pink woo hoo!!!!!! ness my boobs r exactly the same really dry and itchy and hot to touch ouch!!! iv got my scan in the mornin so lookin forward to that just so scared they r gona say its a boy lol im not sleepin well at the min so wakin up knackered think its all to do with macey jane since shes gone i cant stop thinkin about her its really playin on my mind. and finally just wanted to say hi to all the newbies ull all fit in just fine here with us xxx
> 
> lol wonder if they're growing then and we'll get a bit of colostrum or something in the next couple of weeks..I might get some nipple balm and start wearing some breast pads to stop my bra rubbing on them - doesnt help when the chuffin' seam is directly across the nipple Grrrr!!
> 
> Dont worry she will still be a girl - I felt like that at my scan on Friday so was very relieved when they said "girl" lol!
> 
> I'm not surprised Macey Jane is on your mind I think it would affect anyone who had known someone with a loss like that I can't imagine anything harder than losing a baby/child xxClick to expand...

lol butterfly that made me smile the other day one of my customers said to me ur gona have a nice chunky baby arent u im not even that big either cheeky cow lol i did find it funny tho i just cant stop eatin i was sayin to kerrie early hubby calls me his little budda hehe xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

"little budda" thats so funny :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

how cheeky is that of your customer!! so rude!!


----------



## Mizze

Hi all, 

welcome to all our new ladies - good to see another Christmas Eve baby on here! :) 

Charlotte - hope its all okay for you tomorrow. 

Lozzy - 24hr shift oh you poor thing! Hope your 2nd scan went well. 

Ive got itchy nipples too :rofl: 

Mizze


----------



## vicky84

Kerrieann said:


> Kirsty ive heard that girls are generally less active then boys, and have friends who have had one of each say this too! Maybe this is why. And sometimes i get movements really low down like hes kicking my cervix! And sometimes ot feels as high as just below my ribs!!

I've never had a boy but with an anterior placenta i can say both of my girls are excessivly active lol... we even had a good laugh at lauren a few times cos shes moved away from monitors or really danced on them


----------



## Mizze

Tillbob - meant to say - no wonder you arent sleeping. :hugs: :hugs:


Mizze


----------



## spencerbear

Charlotte - really hope it turns out to be viens and not prolapse x

Has anyone heard from lozzy yet??

Congrats mizze on your pink bump x

Welcome to all the new ladies x

I had 2 residents comment yesterday, 1 told me i needed to eat less as i couldnt fit bump down the narrow gap by his bed. The other one just said "Are you putting on weight? cause your looking bigger" The carer i was working with ended up in fits on the floor


----------



## mum1985

Kerrieann said:


> :hi: mum1985 ill add you to the list! Good luck for friday :happydance:
> 
> Thanks hun wish time would hurry up though :wacko:


----------



## hopefully2

Spencerbear i'm sure lozzy was on earlier, think she has a scan today.


----------



## hopefully2

By the way girls, anyone elses boobs started leaking!! Took me a bit by surprise :wacko:


----------



## - Butterfly -

no leakage here!!


----------



## xkirstyx

thanks girls u have made me feel loads better! xxxxxx

lozzy hope scan went ok xxxxx


----------



## JenJen79

Hi, long time since I have posted here! I was due on 28th December so was sure I would have little one in January but I'm now due 26th December so it could go either way!!!

We had our scan last Friday and wanted to find out whether it was a boy or a girl but little one must have been shy and kept its legs crossed. So its white and yellow baby clothes for us :winkwink:


----------



## Kerrieann

:hi: jenjen thanks for letting me know, have updated ur date and put a yellow stork by your name :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

Hiya, just got back in, we ended up going to the cinema afterwards.

After drinking as much water as i could, i was stood waiting for the bus to go for the scan and i needed a wee. So im sat on the bus thinking i could hold it but i got to the hospital and nop i needed to go so tryed to have the smallest wee possible :rofl: Luckily i managed to not fully empty it so that was fine in the end.

Baby was in a completly different position, its head was behind my tummy button and it was using my bladder as a bouncy castle so thats why i couldent hold my wee in :dohh: The sonographer managed to get all the measurments she couldent last time, everythings fine and baby is measuring spot on.

And we are on team.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.






Yellow


I managed not to cave :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

Hehe well done for not caving lozzy! :happydance: Glad they got all the measurements that they needed and bubs is happy and healthy!


----------



## KellyC75

mum1985 said:


> Can i join too i'm due dec 24th and i am having my scan on friday.

Hello & Welcome...:flower:

Good luck for your scan Friday....:baby:



Luzelle said:


> Hi. I forgot to update on this thread - we are having a little boy!!


Congratulations on your BLUE bump :happydance:



c.holdway said:


> i spoke to mw she thinks it sounds like prolapsed womb, i have to call in mornin to get a doc app and then go see her wed to discuss it.
> She said i would have to see a consultant if it is,however it could be vulva veins which i would rather it was so fingers crossed tomorrow they will say vulva veins, or evn better theres nothing there lol! very unlikely :(

You poor thing....:hugs: I hope that it isnt anything too serious, good luck & let us know, wont you :hugs:



hopefully2 said:


> By the way girls, anyone elses boobs started leaking!! Took me a bit by surprise :wacko:

I havent had any leakage...But my nips are huge now!....DH calls them scania wheel nuts :cry::haha::cry::haha:


----------



## kattsmiles

Hi I'm new - due December 25th (poor kid) with a baby boy! :happydance:


----------



## kattsmiles

hopefully2 said:


> By the way girls, anyone elses boobs started leaking!! Took me a bit by surprise :wacko:

I started leaking a few weeks ago, I didn't expect it either!


----------



## rai

No leakage over here! Wow, when does it normally start? My nips are huge though...


----------



## pookies24feb09

Hiya Girls :D 

Is there room for another one? :blush:

I'm due on the 19/12/10 with a boy :happydance:

I hope everyones doing ok :hugs:

Salxx


----------



## lozzy21

:happydance: Gess who is off today


----------



## Mizze

Morning all welcome to the Dreamers Kattsmiles and Pookies. Congratulations on your Boy bumps

Lozzy - glad you have the day off -get some rest! Congrats on the successful scan and not caving too! :)

No leakage here yet......

Mizze


----------



## - Butterfly -

Welcome newbies!!

Hope you're going to rest today Lozzy!!

Well I had a good night sleep and got up early and was going to go swimming. Sat here with my costume on under my trackie but my workmen aren't here yet grrrrrrrrrr - have to wait for them to arrive as I can't leave house unlocked!! I'm hoping the inclination to go swimming doesn't go off me by lunchtime but it probably will!! Rosie is very excited about it though as she's doing lots of kicking this morning!!


----------



## lozzy21

Im going to get ready, do some washing and then have a wonder round mothers to scan my pic from yesterday.


----------



## mum2bdec10

my ticker moved!!!

YAY!!!


----------



## Mizze

mum2bdec10 said:


> my ticker moved!!!
> 
> YAY!!!

Ooh I cant wait for that to happen - I missed the last one -it took me well over a week to notice! :)

Mizze


----------



## KellyC75

kattsmiles said:


> Hi I'm new - due December 25th (poor kid) with a baby boy! :happydance:

Welcome & Congratulations :happydance:



rai said:


> No leakage over here! Wow, when does it normally start? My nips are huge though...

I have never leaked in pregnancy, so mayby it wont happen (hope not!) :winkwink:



pookies24feb09 said:


> Hiya Girls :D
> 
> Is there room for another one? :blush:
> 
> I'm due on the 19/12/10 with a boy :happydance:
> 
> I hope everyones doing ok :hugs:
> 
> Salxx


Hiya & Welcome, Congratulations on your BLUE bump...:baby:


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> mum2bdec10 said:
> 
> 
> my ticker moved!!!
> 
> YAY!!!
> 
> Ooh I cant wait for that to happen - I missed the last one -it took me well over a week to notice! :)
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...


I must have too much time on my hands then, I check my ticker every day! :blush:


----------



## samantha.xo

KellyC75 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum2bdec10 said:
> 
> 
> my ticker moved!!!
> 
> YAY!!!
> 
> Ooh I cant wait for that to happen - I missed the last one -it took me well over a week to notice! :)
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I must have too much time on my hands then, I check my ticker every day! :blush:Click to expand...


I check mine every day too :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

So Ladies....Who has booked a private scan for after your 20wk one...:shrug:

I think that im going to book a 3/4D one for 27wks....The way I see it, im not having any more LO's after this one & I dont wanna look back a regretnot having one :winkwink:


----------



## WILSMUM

Morning all!!
Welcome to all the newbies! and please to see another uncooperative baby in the thread (can't remember who it was thats yellow cause baby wouldn't show the money shot now!!) but just wanted to let you know yr not alone!!!!

Anyway had MW this morning and everythings A OK - fundal measurement is 25cm so spot on, bubs heartbeat is strong and regular and apparently he/she is laying longitudal head down! Next appointment in 3 weeks and have to give a blood sample then as well! Boooooooo!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Oh yeah and forgot to say - no leakage here either - I do give them a good squeeze occassionally as well but nothing!!!! Don't remember having any pregnancy leakage with DS either though!


----------



## mum2bdec10

samantha.xo said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum2bdec10 said:
> 
> 
> my ticker moved!!!
> 
> YAY!!!
> 
> Ooh I cant wait for that to happen - I missed the last one -it took me well over a week to notice! :)
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I must have too much time on my hands then, I check my ticker every day! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I check mine every day too :thumbup:Click to expand...


i have no idea when it moved as i forget to check it i just looked down and realised. WHOOP!


----------



## doodle74

KellyC75 said:


> So Ladies....Who has booked a private scan for after your 20wk one...:shrug:
> 
> I think that im going to book a 3/4D one for 27wks....The way I see it, im not having any more LO's after this one & I dont wanna look back a regretnot having one :winkwink:

We're gonna book one for around 25 weeks. I'm with you in not having any more after this one (in fact OH got the appt for his vasectomy through this morning! :haha:) You couldn't really do 4d's with my other 2 so I think now you can I'd regret it if I didn't do it. I'm gonna take my other brats along to see their new sister too. They're at an age where they can get involved a bit more. 

Oh and leaking boobs? Never had them before or after gving birth ever...but seem to have something occuring now! Noticed the other night my left nipple was "sticky". They're no bigger but have been warm! 

Welcome to all the new girls too and well done Lozzy on not caving in! 
Scan yesterday was fine. Great flow to the placenta from both sides and it's sitting high and to the back and madam looked lively in there! 

Away to get ready for my MW appt at 1pm. Seems like ages since I last saw her. Not looking forward to being weighed today as I've eaten like a pig this last week! 

Have a good day girls x

EDIT: Oh just realised my ticker has moved up too..I'm officially orange! Yippee!


----------



## lozzy21

Yawn, i ended up doing back to bed.

I leek if i squeeze lol but i dont leek leek so im happy with that for now.


----------



## Nessicle

Good news on your scan lozzy! glad baby behaved this time and all measurements are good! 

Kelly as you know I've got a 4D booked for 18 September - I figure it's our first and we'll never be in a position financially where I'm working full time to be able to afford it again and we only plan on having two kids so it's worth doing a bit extra :thumbup: I keep getting comments from people like "you've had _another_ scan?" or "you're having a lot of scans aren't you?" like it's wrong or something! I just say yeah because I can lol sod em!! 

welcome to all the new ladies!! Nice to have new joiners! 

I'm having the week from hell at work - got in at 9am to an email from my boss saying the 4 folders I'd prepared and worked on for the last 3 days including a 7.30am start that I don't get paid for, need copying and couriering to Miami for tomorrow is he having a giraffe?! I've sent them but emailed him saying it'll take 2-4 days so far as I'm concerned I've done my bit wasnt even my work to start with! 

Seriously considering throwing a sickie tomorrow cos my back is killing from standing up all morning copying, and feeling so stressed and exhausted - not worth it cos it's not good for me or bubs! 

x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Well I managed to go swimming at lunchtime - first time since before I was preggers!! I only managed 18 lengths but I guess I should be happy with that really.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Mizze

Eeek - sister just called - can I have her two (8 and 4) for Saturday afternoon till Sunday afternoon? Poor thing she and her DH had planned their 1 weekend away to go to the Fairport festival and my sister's MIL was looking after them (normally my parents would too but with my Dad just out of hospital it just isnt possible) but she has gastroentiritus (apols for spelling)

Bless em they really want to go for the weekend, but we have never had the children overnight before - oh well should should give us a crash course eh!! :winkwink: My brother who is probably having them Friday night will find it even more so! 

I would have them all weekend but honestly my energy levels are so low I really couldnt cope with that just at the moment. (wimp!!) 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Plus as well Mizze it's always harder work looking after someone else's children even if they are relatives - you have to entertain them a lot more than you would your own children! 

For the past few days occasionally when I've been for a wee and wiped I've noticed little jelly like blobs of discharge with a bright green tinge it's very bizarre! 

It doesnt smell or anything and isn't loads and is just occasionally, no itching etc. 

I did have thrush slightly a few weeks ago but nothing a bit of canestan and cotton underwear didnt sort out! Just paranoid it's my mucous plug or something eek!xx


----------



## lozzy21

Heres my 21 week scan pic. Baby was too big to go on the one so its over two and stuck together.

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/Laurascan215.png


----------



## Nessicle

aw lozzy that's ace! Look at it's lil' legs!! 

I think you're having a boy!


----------



## lozzy21

Im 5"9 and OH is 6 ft, looks like baby will be tall aswell


----------



## KellyC75

Great scan pic Lozzy....:baby:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Wow that's a great pic - could you tell me how to add mine from last week!?

Mine is nowhere near that clear though


----------



## gailybaby

Hi All 

So jsut to add to the front page talley.. our fetal assessment was today and we are having a GIRL :) I am on :cloud9: and DH is as well! scan pic, one of the 7 for your viewing pleasure.
 



Attached Files:







baby J 20 weeks.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Nessicle

congratulations gailybaby!! beautiful picture!!


----------



## gailybaby

it wouldnt let me add them all, so that is my favourite one got stunning ones of her hand and foot and gorgeous little face :)


----------



## Nessicle

it's a very clear shot of her face! I had to go and empty my bladder half way through because they'd left me nearly an hour over my appt time and I was in pain from holding pee plus the sonographer couldnt get all her measurements cos my bladder was too full lol x


----------



## Nessicle

this is mine gailybaby


----------



## hmu04146

Gailybaby shes soooo cute! Nessicle your little princess is gorge too! Great pics :)

As for leaky boobs... mines are leaking yellow is this normal? lol its staining all my nice new big boob bras have started wearing pads :) x


----------



## lozzy21

Im realy tired today. Got up at 8 went back to bed at 10 untill 11.30 and iv just had another hours nap on my mams sofa and still feel shatterd.


Im thinking about having a 4d scan done but there expensive. Its my birthday in september and im thinking about asking for money from my family to get one. Dose this deal sound ok?

https://www.babybrite.co.uk/4dscans_4.aspx


----------



## KellyC75

gailybaby said:


> Hi All
> 
> So jsut to add to the front page talley.. our fetal assessment was today and we are having a GIRL :) I am on :cloud9: and DH is as well! scan pic, one of the 7 for your viewing pleasure.

Congratulations on team pink....:cloud9:

Really cute picture, ickle button nose :baby:


----------



## Mizze

Sounds good to me Lozzy (its more expensive here)- great pic by the way

Lovely pics all actually - I havent bothered with mine cos they are rubbish - not the sonographers fault - baby mizze was absolutely not having it when she tried to get pics for us so they arent clear at all. Had a giggle though when the sonographer called her a little minx! :)

Panic over, my sister's FIL in coming down from England for the weekend so I need only be on hand for helping at bath or bedtime and for taking them out for a couple of hours in the day - am actually quite disappointed to be honest! They are nice children and I wouldnt have minded having them over once id got over the shock! :winkwink:

Mizze x


----------



## - Butterfly -

could anyone please tell me how to add a photo?

I've got scan pic envy!! lol


----------



## Nessicle

that looks a great price Lozzy :thumbup: 

aw thank you hmu!! can't wait to meet her! :cloud9: 

I havent got any leaking at all just itchy nips lol x


----------



## - Butterfly -

lozzy21 said:


> Im realy tired today. Got up at 8 went back to bed at 10 untill 11.30 and iv just had another hours nap on my mams sofa and still feel shatterd.
> 
> 
> Im thinking about having a 4d scan done but there expensive. Its my birthday in september and im thinking about asking for money from my family to get one. Dose this deal sound ok?
> 
> https://www.babybrite.co.uk/4dscans_4.aspx

 
seems about the norm to be honest x


----------



## KellyC75

hmu04146 said:


> As for leaky boobs... mines are leaking yellow is this normal? lol its staining all my nice new big boob bras have started wearing pads :) x

Yes, thats normal, sounds like you are leaking 'colostrum'....babies first milk & it contains lots of great stuff...:thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> could anyone please tell me how to add a photo?
> 
> I've got scan pic envy!! lol

if you look under the last post of this thread you're reading now, click "post reply" and then there will be a button that says "manage attachments" should be fairly straightforward from there :thumbup: x


----------



## lozzy21

- Butterfly - said:


> could anyone please tell me how to add a photo?
> 
> I've got scan pic envy!! lol

Easiest way is to upload it to photobucket and add it that way.


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Im thinking about having a 4d scan done but there expensive. Its my birthday in september and im thinking about asking for money from my family to get one. Dose this deal sound ok?
> 
> https://www.babybrite.co.uk/4dscans_4.aspx

Sounds a pretty good price to me....:thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> could anyone please tell me how to add a photo?
> 
> I've got scan pic envy!! lol


I upload pictures the way Ness says....Scan it first & then follow her instructions...:winkwink:

Look forward to seeing your pics....:happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

Think ill ask for money for my birthday then and put it towards one.


----------



## - Butterfly -

trying but it keeps saying failed :cry:


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> trying but it keeps saying failed :cry:


..............:dohh:


----------



## cho

Well went to doctors, bit hacked off!
Basically when i called to make an appiontment yesterday they told me that they ahd nothing till the end of the month which i explained was too late and the mw had asked that i get seen before wednesday so i can see her.
They told em i would have to ring in the mornign and ask for a 5 minute emergency, so rang this mornign got one for 4 o'clock.
Got there and it was a duty doc, i explained this pain i was having and heaviness and said felt like my insides were coming out and that when i felt i could feel something pushing down.
She tried to palm me off with a urine infection!!!!!!
I said to her it couldnt be that as i had just had tests done ect, so she said i suppose i can have a quick check down there (so wasnt really planning on having a look)
popped her head down didnt check me inside(sorry tmi) and said its all fine, that it def seemed like a urine infection and asked me to do a urine sample.
Urine was clear absolutely zilch, also good as there was no protien this time apparentyl!
she then said its obviously baby pushing down and i would feel it more as it was my 2nd.
Not being funny but i would be prtty worried if taht was baby as it would literally mean baby is engaged which i know is not the case.
I said do you thin k itcould be prolapse and she said theres nothing actually hanging out so cant be that and even if it was there is nothing we could do about it until you have finished having a family!
Well prolapse doesnt actually mean that its hanging out it can be were its dropped but is still inside and still cause thi discopmfort and to say that there would be nothing they could do is stupid as mw said i would have to see a consultant and would be classed as high risk so to me i would like to know if i had that.
I have left not havinga clue what it is she didnt even ask if babys movements ect were normal she just rushed me in a and out, she wasnt interested at all, i told her also my heart pulpatations had really increased this week and she told me this is a 5 minute emergency if you want to discuss that your have to get a seperate appointment sorry but cheeky bitch!!!!
So i have a app next week with a diff doctor for the palpatations so i may get a 2nd opinion on my lady garden too :)

Sorry about the rant im just pretty pissed of :(

lozzy that scan pic is impressive :)


----------



## lozzy21

Charlotte that is crap! I hope they manage to find out soon whats up


----------



## nikki-lou25

Charlotte, would noone at antenatal ward have a look for you? I dont know how it works but here you just phone if you're worried and they can tell you to come in and get checked over. That could be better than waitin a week hun? What a rude doctor...I hate GPs like that!


----------



## - Butterfly -

https://i1010.photobucket.com/albums/af225/mummytoangel/Photo005.jpg


----------



## cho

nikki-lou25 said:


> Charlotte, would noone at antenatal ward have a look for you? I dont know how it works but here you just phone if you're worried and they can tell you to come in and get checked over. That could be better than waitin a week hun? What a rude doctor...I hate GPs like that!

Im not sure Nikki but will have a look into it, thanks x


----------



## - Butterfly -

c.holdway said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> Charlotte, would noone at antenatal ward have a look for you? I dont know how it works but here you just phone if you're worried and they can tell you to come in and get checked over. That could be better than waitin a week hun? What a rude doctor...I hate GPs like that!
> 
> Im not sure Nikki but will have a look into it, thanks xClick to expand...

I think that this is a great idea - it's called the Pregnancy Assessment Unit at our hospital and the midwives are fantastic there. xx


----------



## lozzy21

I feel so unorganised, iv still got everything to get, any one else not got a lot


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sorry that I just posted my pic like that - I'm really not that great with computers!!!

She was very naughty at the scan and wouldn't give us a profile picture!! The pic I uploaded she is face on and looks like a big alien!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hello! Have only posted in here once ages ago so thought i'd poke my head in seeing as i'm having 2 munchkins in December! I think I should visit this thread more often as I have no idea what people are talking about, lol xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nut_Shake said:


> Hello! Have only posted in here once ages ago so thought i'd poke my head in seeing as i'm having 2 munchkins in December! I think I should visit this thread more often as I have no idea what people are talking about, lol xx

aww congrats on the twins - how wonderful :happydance:

We talk about anything and everything - so grab a decaff :coffee: and join in!!


----------



## cho

i was just having a look at the 3d/4d scans and came across this one enar me there is a mini 3d/4d scan at £65.00 what do you recon the difference is could anyone have a look, there is a few packages from 65-235


----------



## cho

ooh you might need the link lmao 
https://www.4dbabyscan.co.uk/packages.htm


----------



## Pixxie

Lozzy I still havnt bought anything! too skint at the minute :/ 

Hey Nutshake, welcome back! I wouldnt try and keep up if I were you, it gives me a headache :haha: xx


----------



## lozzy21

Charlotte those prices are well expensive for what you get, i thought it was expensive round here


----------



## cho

really? oh what do you recon that mini one is like i dont know the difffernce?


----------



## lozzy21

You only get 15 mins and it dosent say how many prints you get. Once your in there no doubt you will want the cd with them on so there is another 20 quid.

ETA and its only a 15 mins appointment so only about 5-10 mins scanning time


----------



## KellyC75

*Charlotte,* that Doctor sounds awfull, defo go & see another one....I am on pregnancy 3 & never felt what you are describing 


*Butterfly*....Love the scan pic (glad you managed to post it) :happydance:


Welcome back *'Nut_Shake'*.....This thread does move really fast, if you miss a day, you are usually about 10 pages behind! :dohh:


----------



## lozzy21

Im trying to convince OH on the 4d scan :rofl:


----------



## till bob

hey girlies well had my 20 week scan today eventually woo hoo and my beautiful baby girl is perfect she is so cute already had a real close up of her little face shes measuring spot on and her waist and length is measurin a whole week ahead so shes gona be a tall porker lol can u post ur measurements of baby so i can compare please thanks xxx lovely pics of ur scans girls il unload mine later and well done to lozzy for not cavin xx


----------



## KellyC75

till bob said:


> hey girlies well had my 20 week scan today eventually woo hoo and my beautiful baby girl is perfect she is so cute already had a real close up of her little face shes measuring spot on and her waist and length is measurin a whole week ahead so shes gona be a tall porker lol can u post ur measurements of baby so i can compare please thanks xxx lovely pics of ur scans girls il unload mine later and well done to lozzy for not cavin xx

Congratulations :happydance: So pleased it all went well :cloud9:

Look forward to seeing your pics...:baby:


----------



## lozzy21

:growlmad: I am so pissed off. MIL has been bugging me so much, basicly forgetting that its our baby not hers.

At the weekend she said and i quote "i will be there when its born, watch this space"

Anyway its been bugging me since saturday and when iv just tryed to explain why im hacked off he just said "well your mums going to be there" and then told me he dosent want to hear any more 


My mam asked me who was going to be there and said that if i wanted it to just be me and Andrew she would be fine with it as its my choice but i want her there.

MIL on the other hand has decided shes going to be there and hasent even took my feeling into account.

I half hope i need transfering to hospital now so she cant be there :gun:


----------



## KellyC75

Can Andrew not help out at all, by telling her....:shrug:

It is a very personal thing & I wouldnt want anyone with me apart from DH....:winkwink:


----------



## lozzy21

Hes just going along with it with the view of well your mums going to be there. My mam will basicly act as a doula, shes had 5 kids, 2 inductions and 0 epidurals. She will help keep me calm and help me focus, i need her there.

I hadent decided that MIL wasent going to be there, i was going to see how i felt at the time but now after her attitude i dont want her there.


----------



## till bob

here is little pheebs but its not as clear as the actual pic cause iv had to take it on my phone xx
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nikki-lou25

lozzy - Dont let it stress you out too much hun because things may well change, make it clear who you want there and who you dont. At home or hospital it is up to you who is there! My MIL lives across the road from me now and tbh I wouldnt mind if she popped over while I was in labour, but I dont think she would out of respect for our privacy!!
It is a shame that some people think they have a god given right to be there - when actually its really personal. 

This time it'll be me, hubby and my doula (same as last time) but if Mum or MIL was to ask if they could pop in I dont think I would mind but if I said NO they would respect that - and that is how it should be. I really hope your MIL (and OH) sees sense! :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Had she asked i dont think i would have minded but its the fact that shes just said shes going to be there with out asking like she has a right to be there. She keeps saying we are x weeks pregnant. No were not, I am. If LO is a boy it will have our dads names as a middle name but if its a girl its just having a random name we like. Mil has decided that she will add her name as a middle name "wether its called that or not"

I shouldent exclusivly breastfeed incase OH wants to feed it.

She was anoyed cos we dident find out the sex

Im just getting sick of her sticking her nose in where its not wanted.


----------



## EffyKat

Hi, I've just found out I'm expecting a Boy. Is it possible to get it put up beside my name please? xThank you x


----------



## nikki-lou25

She sounds out of order hun, I think she needs to be told to take a step back...yea "its" (sorry hate using it) her grandchild - but it is YOUR baby!! I'd put it as nicely as I could, but then if she was still as pest I'd make myself clear and tell her to take a hike!


----------



## lozzy21

OH is going to have a word with her if she brings it up again.


----------



## - Butterfly -

aww tillbob - she is beautiful xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

so........went to my mw app 2day and remember how i was a bit worried about baby dont moving much well it took mw a good 5min to find babys hb but in the end she did and said my placenta is lying low! i didnt have this this jack so i this something i need to worry about just now? it was fine at my 20week scan so does it move back up? xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

They would've seen a low placenta on your scan. I had it with DD and they told me at my scan. If you had it on you 20wk scan you would know as they would have you down to see a consultant at 34+ weeks and a scan to see if it moved up as your womb grows.


----------



## nikki-lou25

till bob said:


> here is little pheebs but its not as clear as the actual pic cause iv had to take it on my phone xx

:cloud9: aww glad Pheebs is all happy and healthy :thumbup:


----------



## xkirstyx

nikki-lou25 said:


> They would've seen a low placenta on your scan. I had it with DD and they told me at my scan. If you had it on you 20wk scan you would know as they would have you down to see a consultant at 34+ weeks and a scan to see if it moved up as your womb grows.

my 20week scan they said it was where it was ment to be :shrug: it was a student mw who seen me so do u think i shouldnt worry about it? im seeing my consultant at 28weeks coz i had pre eclampsia with jack xxx


----------



## calliebaby

I think my little boy is using my bladder as a trampoline today. Yikes!!!:haha:


----------



## nikki-lou25

xkirstyx said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> They would've seen a low placenta on your scan. I had it with DD and they told me at my scan. If you had it on you 20wk scan you would know as they would have you down to see a consultant at 34+ weeks and a scan to see if it moved up as your womb grows.
> 
> my 20week scan they said it was where it was ment to be :shrug: it was a student mw who seen me so do u think i shouldnt worry about it? im seeing my consultant at 28weeks coz i had pre eclampsia with jack xxxClick to expand...

i think she's probably wrong hun - the consultant will confirm but if it's low it'll be on your scan report or written in your handheld notes somewhere and you would've been told. Well...is SHOULD be in ur notes - have a look and dont worry too much! They have a big chance of moving out of the way anyway even if it was low :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

It says on your scan report where your placenta it. On mine it says its clear of OS (cervix)


----------



## Mizze

Hi all, Lozzy dont blame you for being annoyed - id be fecking furious to be honest. Oh and I havent bought a thing yet hon! 

Kirsty - my sonographer told me your placenta moves up from your 20 week scan so Id definately mention it at your next appointment.

Charlotte - what a horrible and stupid Dr - id take the other girls advice and see someone else. 

Tillbob - so pleased your scan went well - lovely pic! 

Congrats to Effycat on her boy 

And welcome back to Nutshake!

Sorry if ive missed anyone :)

Just caught DH looking through girl name websites awww! :cloud9: before I kicked him off to get on here obviously.

Mizze


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hello all!! :) Can't believe how tired i've been today, not moved from the sofa. And i'm weeing like a camel. And i'm eating every hour. And I no longer fit into any of my clothes so spend my days in a dressing gown. I'm sure my hubby has never found me sexier, lol xx


----------



## Mizze

Nat im sure you look great - love the new avatar pic. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi everyone,wow i miss a day and have 7 pages to catch up on!! :haha: Loving all the scan pics, Lozzy ur bubs looks like he is going to have very long legs!

Charlotte, that doctor sounds awful,i would see if you can see a midwife at the hospital like Nikki said, or even go to a&e if ur worried, at least you know you wont be rushed out.

Welcome back nutshake, nice to hear you on the thread again! Im sure your hubby still finds you very sexy :wink: :haha:

Hows everyone been today then? Ive got a horrible stitch like pain in my side and have had it since we had sex earlier this afternoon :blush: do you think ive maybe pulled a muscle? It hurts when i turn or bend lol


----------



## Mizze

Wot is sex? - I think ive forgotten......:blush:

Hope you feel better soon Kerriann - that must be really uncomfortable

Mizze x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Nut_shake - No wonder youre knackered, you're carrying twice what we all are!! I bet your hubby loves it, men love pregnant women!! I've not even got dressed today. I'm just off for a bath and puttin clean PJs on!! 

Kerrie - I am jealous you're havin sex LOL I simply cant be arsed! :blush: It does sound like youve pulled something!!

Mizze - Cute that your hubby was lookin at girls names.


----------



## Kerrieann

Hehe i have a very high sex drive anyway and even more so at the moment so dh has been quite lucky i suppose :haha: although im now in pain :blush:


----------



## Nut_Shake

I was horny as hell until about a month ago, now can't be bothered at all, lol.

Sounds like you've pulled something or you may be constipated. I had a stitch like pain in the left side of my abdomen, between my groin and belly button for about 2 days and that was what it ended up being xx


----------



## lozzy21

Baby might be kicking something


----------



## KellyC75

EffyKat said:


> Hi, I've just found out I'm expecting a Boy. Is it possible to get it put up beside my name please? xThank you x

Yey for team BLUE....Congrats :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Hows everyone been today then? Ive got a horrible stitch like pain in my side and have had it since we had sex earlier this afternoon :blush: do you think ive maybe pulled a muscle? It hurts when i turn or bend lol

Sex in the afternoon.....Get you!! :winkwink::haha:

Seriously though, the pain may be a pulled muscle or ligament...Hope you soon feel better :flower:


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol!!! I don't feel particularly sexy at the mo or really like sex but once we start thats it and its over for me in like 5 mins!!! :blush: Lol!! Think it must be all that increased blood flow down there - def a hell of a lot more sensitive!!!

And as for yr DH finding you sext Nut - I'm sure he does - my DH says hes never found me sexier and he can't keep his hands off me!!!

Congrats on all the scans - I seemed to have missed a lot yesterday too!!! All the pics are really cute - feels like month ago now I had mine!!!


Well I'm seriously peed of with DHs ex wife - they have 2 girls together (12 & 9) and both have fb pages, well the older one posted one of those pics where you have lots of different titles and you tag a friend to each one and she tagged DH as "The good guy" her mother then adds a comment saying shes seriously thinks shes got that wrong! Needless to say DH wasn't very happy about that - he doesn't give a rats arse what she thinks of him but to push her opinions onto the kids is bang out of order. Her and her neighbour (DHs sister in law) do seem to have a habit of involving the kids in adult arguments! Anyway he text her asking to text or email him directly if she has a problem with him and not to involve the kids which then resulted in a day long text argument with me being dragged into it! Apparently when the girls came in October I told the younger one not to get too comfy here as DH is mine! (WTF!) and it seems shes expecting MY parents to send b'day, xmas and easter gifts to HER children! (Again WTF!) I know DHs parents do get gifts for Wil but I never expected them to and when my ex meets a girl I certainly wouldn't expect her parents to start lavishing gifts on MY son! My parents have never and probably never will meet the girls - ffs I only see them once a year and in the almsot 3 yrs DH and I have been together I've only met them a handful of times! I swear to god this woman seriously lives on another planet! 
I am so seriously tempted to send her an email asking her what her problem is with me and telling her not to use me or my family as ammunition in her arguments with DH! :growlmad:


----------



## cho

Morning ladies hope your all ok.
I have forgot what sex is to only done the deed once in this pregnancy oohps poor DH lol x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey Wilsmum

Such a difficult position to be in but to be honest I think it's best if you don't say anything and just leave your dh to deal with it - unless of course he asks you to get involved. She is out of order and obviously only thinks of herself.

try not to let her stress you out xxx


----------



## mummyclo

Yawn, Morning ladies :flower:
Im going to collect my crib from mothercare today!! YEY! First big item out of the way :haha:
How is everyone today? Thank god its Friday! :happydance:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Firstly O M G!! I am sure I broke a record last night.* I got up 8 TIMES TO PEE!! *YES 8!! Surely I should enter some sort of peeing competition or something.

Effykat - Big congrats! xx

Wilsmum - Not sure how to handle such a situation, apart from whacking her in the face. But I suppose that's not very 'mature'. Boooo! The problem is, you can't stop this woman from saying things about you and your OH to her kids in private. You just have to be nice to them when you see them, and be nice to her too. Kill her with kindness :winkwink: Hopefully one day when the kids are old enough they will understand the difficult relationship their parents have and will gather their own opinions on their father, on you, and on their mother (who sounds a complete fruit loop).

Mummyclo - How exciting! I ordered my buggy and cotbeds 2 months ago, they will come in Oct/Nov once my nursery is finished. Not that we've even nearly started it yet.

I'm probably the only person on here that doesn't look forward to Fridays! My hubby has a nichtclub and is there most weekends, so i spend my weekend alone on the sofa! My friends and family live on the other side of London so isn't always easy for them to get to me. And I can't be bothered to move myself! Ahh well, i'll do what i usually do; spend the weekend eating, weeing, napping, stalking people on Facebook and replying to posts on here! Fun!! xx


----------



## spencerbear

OMG how im missing sex atm.....i have a high sex drive at the best of times but worse when pregnant, what with now being single, im seriously missing it :wacko::wacko: 

Wilsmum - I would let OH sort it out with her, but agree its not good to get the kids involved. 

Lozzy - Loved your scan picture and well done for not caving.

Im going to try and upload a pic of my scan over the weekend, even though its not a great one.
Cant wait for my next scan at 32 weeks..


dont come on here for a day and there is loads to catch up on. Im away for a few days next week, will probably have a novel by the time i get back lol


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha: novel lol, thats what i had yesterday lol! 

Wilsmum, what a bitch she sounds, couldnt tolerate someone like her but you just have too for the kids sake, nutshakes advice is good but i would also let ur dh deal with most of it x

Mummyclo, how exciting! Weve already got big bits left from Jake, but have ordered the pushchair from mothercare but have asked it to be delievred in november so i dont have it too early, i would only end up playing with it all the time or taking Jake out in it :haha:

Nutshake, i dont know how you do that every weekend! But does that mean hes around alot during the week instead which i bet is nice! Try and arrange a big girlie night where all ur friends come round and can scoff and veg out with you lol! xx


----------



## Nessicle

morning all! 

just been catching up with you chatty lot! Been too exhausted to get on here on a night with work being so stressful and busy - i feel awful today, I'm so stressed out again just going to finish up some bits then go home sod it - not worth it! Still doing someone else's damn work! 

I've got pains in my intestines like I've eaten some gluten but I haven't suppose it might just be a bit extra sensitive cos of my coeliac while it's being all shoved outta the way! 

Little girl has been on a mission the last 24 hours kicking like mad! She's settled down a bit now but I think she's playing footy in there! 

Till bob aw glad all is well with Phoebe! Lovely piccie!! Butterfly lovely face on shot of your bubs hun!! 

I've forgotten what sex is too :haha: we havent had sex in ages I'm just too tired for it with not sleeping much and with work becoming a strain! 

Charlotte I would put in a written complaint about that doctor - you're pregnant and all appts should be taken seriously not just fobbed off regardless whether its a 5 min appt or not. It's disgusting. I bet most people waiting for appts that day went in with a cold or something. I HATE it when people waste time going to the doctors with a cold or "flu" err if you had flu you wouldnt be able to get out of bed mate let alone trail to the doctors!! Grrr makes me so mad people waste appts with doctors when others are in genuine need of an appt! 

Lozzy - my mum invited my sister along to the labour and I told her there's no way I want her there. I only want mum and OH there. My sister is the most unsympathetic and impatient person ever and I don't want someone there like that at the most difficult thing I'l ever do, passing judgment and comment! 

I just wouldnt tell your MIL when you'd gone in to labour and make sure your OH doesnt tell her. Then you can just call everyone and say "s/he's here!" and then they can come visit!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey Ness - my little girl has been moving around alot these last couple of days too - I've been eating more fruit and I think she likes it!!

Sorry you're having a rough time at work and with your intenstines. Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## WILSMUM

thanks girls - its reall peed me off and i haven't been able to shift it from my head - DH let me read his text convo and I keep getting flashes of it in my mind!!!
She really is a few raisins short of a fruit cake! And thank god I live 400 odd miles away froom her otherwise I think I might have punched her lights out by now!!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I have a laaaazy baby, hardly moves - if I didnt have a doppler I'd be shittin myself!! I have a posterior placenta same as with DD...I'm wondering if Piping spends most time facing my back and kickin my placenta!


----------



## nikki-lou25

WILSMUM said:


> thanks girls - its reall peed me off and i haven't been able to shift it from my head - DH let me read his text convo and I keep getting flashes of it in my mind!!!
> She really is a few raisins short of a fruit cake! And thank god I live 400 odd miles away froom her otherwise I think I might have punched her lights out by now!!!!

She certainly does sound a bit mad tbh hun! Just stay in everyones good books, if you say nothing she has nothing to use against you...and if she makes things up then you and hubby know they arent true so sod everyone else! 
:hugs: hun!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Morning all....Ive just been to the supermarket to buy some 'baby pear juice'...Ive heard it can help with constipation, which I have been suffering with for ages now

Ive tried, dried apricots, kelloggs fruit & fibre, fruit juice....Nothing seems to be working :nope:

Hope everyone else is Ok...:flower:


----------



## spencerbear

KellyC75 said:


> Morning all....Ive just been to the supermarket to buy some 'baby pear juice'...Ive heard it can help with constipation, which I have been suffering with for ages now
> 
> Ive tried, dried apricots, kelloggs fruit & fibre, fruit juice....Nothing seems to be working :nope:
> 
> Hope everyone else is Ok...:flower:

It will be prunes or figs next then lol


----------



## KellyC75

spencerbear said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all....Ive just been to the supermarket to buy some 'baby pear juice'...Ive heard it can help with constipation, which I have been suffering with for ages now
> 
> Ive tried, dried apricots, kelloggs fruit & fibre, fruit juice....Nothing seems to be working :nope:
> 
> Hope everyone else is Ok...:flower:
> 
> It will be prunes or figs next then lolClick to expand...

Yeah, thankyou, I think im gonna have to...Although dont like the taste of them! :sick:


----------



## spencerbear

Nor do i...... disgusting things but always just remind myself its got to be better than taking medicine everyday x


----------



## KellyC75

spencerbear said:


> Nor do i...... disgusting things but always just remind myself its got to be better than taking medicine everyday x

Exactly right...:thumbup:

I dont like kelloggs fruit & fibre either, much prefer coco pops! :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ness - Hope you feel better, sounds painful :( xx

Kerriann - He works in the week too, lol, but goes into the club about 3 days, the other 2 days he's home. It's not too bad I suppose, he's quite flexible with working so I can't moan much. My friends are so lame, none of them drive so hardly ever come to see me!! Haha

Kellyc - Try a peppermint tea, it gets everything moving again, helps with digestion so hopefully should do something for you.

I was CRAVING a spaghetti bolognese, been making it for the past 1 and a half hours. Got 5 mins left until the pasta is done and I'm SO excited to stuff my face with it, i'm literally drooling all over the keyboard. Hmm, it seems I only ever get excited about eating, what a pig! x


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> Kellyc - Try a peppermint tea, it gets everything moving again, helps with digestion so hopefully should do something for you.


Thankyou so much, peppermint tea sounds a nice idea :thumbup:

P.S....Enjoy your spag bol....:munch: Think we may have to have that for dinner tonite now! :winkwink:


----------



## samantha.xo

Nut_Shake said:


> Ness - Hope you feel better, sounds painful :( xx
> 
> Kerriann - He works in the week too, lol, but goes into the club about 3 days, the other 2 days he's home. It's not too bad I suppose, he's quite flexible with working so I can't moan much. My friends are so lame, none of them drive so hardly ever come to see me!! Haha
> 
> Kellyc - Try a peppermint tea, it gets everything moving again, helps with digestion so hopefully should do something for you.
> 
> I was CRAVING a spaghetti bolognese, been making it for the past 1 and a half hours. Got 5 mins left until the pasta is done and I'm SO excited to stuff my face with it, i'm literally drooling all over the keyboard. Hmm, it seems I only ever get excited about eating, what a pig! x


I get excited about eating lol, you are not alone. OH has announced we're going to Subway tonight, and I literally can't wait :happydance:

I've just bought some of those chocolate cornflake cluster things from Sainsburys :thumbup: they are gooooooooooooooood.


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon all. 

Kelly Ive bought concentrated Prune juice which has helped. Though mine is a bit better now - the prune juice isnt pleasant (in my opinion) but like Spencerbear I think of it as medicine and get it down as quick as I can. A small glass a day was what I was taking. 

Wilsmum- :hugs: poor you - I think you've had good advice though - ignore her (silly cow), be nice to the girls and let your DH take the strain. 

Ness - definately go home - its ridiculous that you have been put in this position - as you say its not even your work! 

Well I had a resolution that I wasnt going to buy anything for babyMizze just yet until Id seen what clothes my sister had for me and that just buying pink for a girl was a bit sterotypical...That lasted oh all of 3 minutes in Debenhams. :doh: :rofl: I dont think Im going to have much willpower over my little girl. https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...breadcrumb=Home~Kids~Rompers+&amp;+sleepsuits :blush: I just couldnt resist. 

Mizze


----------



## KellyC75

samantha.xo said:


> I get excited about eating lol, you are not alone. OH has announced we're going to Subway tonight, and I literally can't wait :happydance:
> 
> I've just bought some of those chocolate cornflake cluster things from Sainsburys :thumbup: they are gooooooooooooooood.

Oh....Yummy~yummy! I love Subway & also choc cornflake clusters

In fact, DS1 is making some later (well, he is now!) with rice krispies & a huge bar of chocolate...:happydance:

Now, can everyone please stop talking of food, because if you mention something I dont have in the house, im gonna have to go back to the supermarket! :blush::haha::blush:


----------



## Mizze

Ooh eating I can certainly get excited about that! Have just polished off a salmon and dill pasta salad and managed to have 2 breakfasts this morning! :)

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Kelly Ive bought concentrated Prune juice which has helped. Though mine is a bit better now - the prune juice isnt pleasant (in my opinion) but like Spencerbear I think of it as medicine and get it down as quick as I can. A small glass a day was what I was taking.
> 
> 
> Well I had a resolution that I wasnt going to buy anything for babyMizze just yet until Id seen what clothes my sister had for me and that just buying pink for a girl was a bit sterotypical...That lasted oh all of 3 minutes in Debenhams. :doh: :rofl: I dont think Im going to have much willpower over my little girl. https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...breadcrumb=Home~Kids~Rompers+&amp;+sleepsuits :blush: I just couldnt resist.
> 
> Mizze


Thanks for the tip, I will try the prune juice if the peppermint tea doesnt help...:thumbup:

I saw those vests in Debenhams, they are cute, nearly bought them too....But wasnt 100% sure if she was a Girl, so resisted the urge! :winkwink:


----------



## lozzy21

Girls who are drinking prune juice have you tryed eating the tinned prunes? They are no where near as bad as drinking prune juice. Try putting a few on your cerial. My nanna used to sware by it.

Nikki could baby be kicking your bladder? Iv got on antiara (sp? brain aint working today) placetna and felt baby kick loads when it was head down but now its spinned round and is kicking my bladder im not feeling as much.


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> Thanks for the tip, I will try the prune juice if the peppermint tea doesnt help...:thumbup:
> 
> I saw those vests in Debenhams, they are cute, nearly bought them too....But wasnt 100% sure if she was a Girl, so resisted the urge! :winkwink:

Kelly that did occur to me - but I thought well if babymizze does turn out to be a boy afterall he will just have to go home from hospital in pink (alright id use the cream one) -DH may not forgive me for it though :)

Mizze


----------



## lozzy21

Omg, i only have 5 weeks left in 2nd tri!


----------



## mummyclo

Scary eh!? I have 3 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

ahhh 3 weeks! Illprob stay here abit longer this time as gets lonely being one of the first to move over :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

thank yoiu guys I'm at home now just checking my emails and yep - something needs doing already! I'm sat giving orders at home to the admin guy though lol - what a nightmare!!! 

I'm wondering if Ava is laid on something as she likes to lay head down most of the time and I'm having shooting pains round my pubic bone it hurts :(


----------



## lozzy21

I had all these plans of doing housework and so far iv done sweet FA.


----------



## WILSMUM

all u girls talkin about food and I still have no apetite - think DH is getting right fed up with me - every day he asks what i want/fancy for dinner and every day I say dunno, nothing!!!!
Had a really unhealthy day today but just cba so all i've eaten is 50g of cereal with half a banana, bag of walkers ready salted crisps and a twix!!! Think we're having soup for dinner tonight with this yummy honey bread co-op have on offer atm and then theres some toffee cake left over for pud! But that'll be me full to bursting after that!
The only thing I really seem to fancy is nesquick strawberry milkshakes at the mo!!! In fact I am enjoying one as we speak!!!!


----------



## mum2bdec10

soooo bored.

Roll on 3.30 when i finish work. OH is playing poker with the lads tonight so i have the house sofa and tv all to myself. Might even get in them straight from work.

I am getting my kicks really low recently too right in my foof and bladder. Really annoying! This morning i was late to work as i felt really light headed and scared i was going to pass out. Hopefully it was a one off!


----------



## Nut_Shake

I had my spag bol, it was so darn good 

I'm completely lazy today, not moving from the sofa. I need to give the place a clean though, it feels so dusty and horrid. Hubby has decided to get me a cleaner twice a week, she starts at the beginning of September. I am bloody over the moon about it, although i'm so anal about my things and am a clean freak. Not sure if she will be able to clean up to my standards but I just physically can't do the cleaning anymore. Now all I need is a cook, lol. Hubby has never cooked a meal in his life, he has NO idea about cooking, wouldn't know how to chop an onion. I do love cooking but am so tired these days it would be amazing if someone could just bring me food whenever I wanted. Especially because I need food every 2 hours now! Ahh well, maybe one day :)


----------



## lozzy21

Im bored too. OH has gone away for the weekend and i couldent go cos im working :(

Hes not back till after 8 on sunday. Not to bad cos im on a sleep tomorrow so will be at work from 9am tomorrow till 9.30am sunday but iv got to find some thing to do till then


----------



## Mizze

Nut_Shake said:


> I had my spag bol, it was so darn good
> 
> I'm completely lazy today, not moving from the sofa. I need to give the place a clean though, it feels so dusty and horrid. *Hubby has decided to get me a cleaner twice a week, she starts at the beginning of September*. I am bloody over the moon about it, although i'm so anal about my things and am a clean freak. Not sure if she will be able to clean up to my standards but I just physically can't do the cleaning anymore. Now all I need is a cook, lol. Hubby has never cooked a meal in his life, he has NO idea about cooking, wouldn't know how to chop an onion. I* do love cooking but am so tired these days it would be amazing if someone could just bring me food whenever I wanted. *Especially because I need food every 2 hours now! Ahh well, maybe one day :)

Ah my idea of heaven :cloud9:

Must tell DH we need a cleaner.... 

I have lots to do this weekend - must make time for rest though as otherwise I wont be fit for Monday. 

Mizze xx


----------



## mum1985

Had my scan today and i'm having a baby girl...everything was good baby healthy :)


----------



## Nessicle

congratulations mum1985!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ahh congrats! :)


----------



## lozzy21

I am such a pig, fancyd some chocolate but couldent be botherd getting dressed to go get some so im sat with a spoon and a jar of nuttella :dohh:


----------



## Mizze

Yey welcome to Team :pink: mum1985

Mizze


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nutella is the BEST! I want some now :)


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> I am such a pig, fancyd some chocolate but couldent be botherd getting dressed to go get some so im sat with a spoon and a jar of nuttella :dohh:

So absolutely something I would do too Lozzy! 

Mizze


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats mum1985, is that ur 3rd girl now? will add ur pink storks to the list :wohoo:


----------



## mum1985

Nope have two boys this is my first girl.


----------



## Pixxie

Weyhey another for team :pink: :) 

Im having dairy cravings atm. Ate a tub of cottage cheese, 3 yoghurt and some cheddar all in one sitting :wacko: x


----------



## ducky1502

I'm getting so fed up with beating myself up about eating more. To be honest I hardly eat more than before and I never even worried about what I ate before I was pregnant. But now I pick up a choc bar or a donut and hate myself for wanting it. My cravings are definately for sweet things!!


----------



## till bob

hey girls well iv just had to catch up ur very chatty today lol just got in from work and goin to a paranormal night tonite till 4 o clock tomoro mornin i am shittin myself tbh and they have told me as im pregnant i am more sensitive to seein spirits so am even more pooin myself but on the other side am quite excited as never been to one before apparently there r top mediums there 2 to give readings which shud be interestin down side is got work in the mornin and as not gona be in till 4 im gona be knackered xxx hope everyone is well today pheebs has been goin mad she actually made my eyes water yday she kicked so hard sooooooo lovely to feel tho she seems to be awake all day and nite at the min 2 xxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

till bob said:


> hey girls well iv just had to catch up ur very chatty today lol just got in from work and goin to a paranormal night tonite till 4 o clock tomoro mornin i am shittin myself tbh and they have told me as im pregnant i am more sensitive to seein spirits so am even more pooin myself but on the other side am quite excited as never been to one before apparently there r top mediums there 2 to give readings which shud be interestin down side is got work in the mornin and as not gona be in till 4 im gona be knackered xxx hope everyone is well today pheebs has been goin mad she actually made my eyes water yday she kicked so hard sooooooo lovely to feel tho she seems to be awake all day and nite at the min 2 xxx

Enjoy! I could never go to one of those things, i'd crap myself! I still can't sleep alone in the dark, never mind go looking for spirits :nope:


----------



## - Butterfly -

spencerbear said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all....Ive just been to the supermarket to buy some 'baby pear juice'...Ive heard it can help with constipation, which I have been suffering with for ages now
> 
> Ive tried, dried apricots, kelloggs fruit & fibre, fruit juice....Nothing seems to be working :nope:
> 
> Hope everyone else is Ok...:flower:
> 
> It will be prunes or figs next then lolClick to expand...

Do fig roll biscuits count??!!:blush:


----------



## Nut_Shake

- Butterfly - said:


> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all....Ive just been to the supermarket to buy some 'baby pear juice'...Ive heard it can help with constipation, which I have been suffering with for ages now
> 
> Ive tried, dried apricots, kelloggs fruit & fibre, fruit juice....Nothing seems to be working :nope:
> 
> Hope everyone else is Ok...:flower:
> 
> It will be prunes or figs next then lolClick to expand...
> 
> Do fig roll biscuits count??!!:blush:Click to expand...

Yes they do! Mmmm fig rolls, haven't had one of those in years!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

LOL everyone will be craving fig rolls now!! I love them and if they're good for constipation then I'm going shopping for them just in case!!

I've been reading the last few pages and now I'm starving cos it's all about food!!! My dad 'cooks' on a Friday night - actually what he does is buys from the chipshop - yum!!! the difficulty is deciding what to have!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

- Butterfly - said:


> LOL everyone will be craving fig rolls now!! I love them and if they're good for constipation then I'm going shopping for them just in case!!
> 
> I've been reading the last few pages and now I'm starving cos it's all about food!!! My dad 'cooks' on a Friday night - actually what he does is buys from the chipshop - yum!!! the difficulty is deciding what to have!!!

Sorry, my inner pig took over in that response, I don't actually know if they are good for constipation, lol!! Try it though, won't do any harm. And they taste darn good too!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nut_Shake said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> LOL everyone will be craving fig rolls now!! I love them and if they're good for constipation then I'm going shopping for them just in case!!
> 
> I've been reading the last few pages and now I'm starving cos it's all about food!!! My dad 'cooks' on a Friday night - actually what he does is buys from the chipshop - yum!!! the difficulty is deciding what to have!!!
> 
> Sorry, my inner pig took over in that response, I don't actually know if they are good for constipation, lol!! Try it though, won't do any harm. And they taste darn good too!!Click to expand...

 
thankfully I'm not suffering with that yet but I'm gonna get some anyway cos they're yum!!:thumbup:


----------



## WILSMUM

eurgh no sorry don't like fig rolls!!!

Bubs obviously doesn't like the way I was sitting - just gave me an almightly thump which actually made me shout out loud!!! Lol!! Bless the stroppy little monkey!!!!


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> I'm getting so fed up with beating myself up about eating more. To be honest I hardly eat more than before and I never even worried about what I ate before I was pregnant. But now I pick up a choc bar or a donut and hate myself for wanting it. My cravings are definately for sweet things!!

I shouldnt worry too much Ducky :) I have been exactly the same, and like you am eating a similar amount to pre-pregancy. In first Tri I only wanted savoury things (very unusual for me), but now I have gone back to sweet things.

If it makes you feel any better, I have bought some fresh cream cakes and some Magnums for after dinner tonight.......... but I am only having about 300 calories(max) a day more than I used to which is what the midwife recommended anyway ;) enjoy x


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> ahhh 3 weeks! Illprob stay here abit longer this time as gets lonely being one of the first to move over :haha:


Oooh you will have to start us off early in 3rd tri otherwise we end up floating about like nomads for a bit ;) ..... only 2 more weeks til I move over :wohoo:

I like to pop over to 3rd Tri every now and then to see what they are all chatting about ;) x


----------



## till bob

lol nut shake i know wat u mean im shittin it but it will be an experience and il just run out screamin if its that bad lol xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Just remind me in 2 weeks hun and i will transfer everything over and everyone can move over when they want to then :happydance: wow its going to go so quick! Ahhhh!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Does 3rd tri start at 26 weeks? If it does then I have 4 weeks left, eek!!


----------



## lozzy21

It starts at 27 weeks


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> Nutella is the BEST! I want some now :)




lozzy21 said:


> I am such a pig, fancyd some chocolate but couldent be botherd getting dressed to go get some so im sat with a spoon and a jar of nuttella :dohh:

*Nutella announcement:* Coffee Republic do an amazing Nutella milkshake :thumbup:



mum1985 said:


> Nope have two boys this is my first girl.


Many Congratulations....:happydance: I also have 2 Boys & now expecting a Girl....:cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> I'm getting so fed up with beating myself up about eating more. To be honest I hardly eat more than before and I never even worried about what I ate before I was pregnant. But now I pick up a choc bar or a donut and hate myself for wanting it. My cravings are definately for sweet things!!


Dont feel bad about it :hugs: I am eating lots more than I would usually too

My cravings are for sweet things too, so I try & eat lots of fruit.........

To go with my biscuits, cakes, chocolate & ice cream! :blush::dohh::haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Iv never heard of cofee rupublic?


----------



## cho

me neither :)


----------



## KellyC75

https://www.coffeerepublic.co.uk/

Enter your postcode & you will be shown your nearest branch....Mines an hour away, at a shopping centre, but each time I go, I have to treat myself! :winkwink:


----------



## Nut_Shake

There's lots of Coffee Republics around London, maybe there aren't any where you guys are? 
OOOOOH i'll hunt one down and grab one of those milkshakes! Or maybe i'll try to make my own this evening! I'm assuming milk, vanilla ice cream and nutella? Anything else that would go in there??


----------



## lozzy21

They sell the coffee in my local cinema but then the nearest shop in in newcastle where i never go lol


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> Or maybe i'll try to make my own this evening! I'm assuming milk, vanilla ice cream and nutella? Anything else that would go in there??

I would say that will make a delish Nutella milkshake, in fact, now I wanna make one too! :dohh:


----------



## Eabha'sMum

oh dear golly... worked out today, i have a max of 85 days........ that is scary!!
haha!! nutella milkshake, suppose it beats my craving for bonjella :blush:
xx


----------



## hayz1981

Hi, please hope everyone's ok and ready for a great weekend!

Please can you change my due date to 9th December (it's 11th on this thread at the moment and I forgot to tell you it changed at dating scan!) and also we are having a baby boy! 

Thanks xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Eabha'sMum said:


> haha!! nutella milkshake, suppose it beats my craving for bonjella :blush:
> xx

....:haha: 

Yeah, a Bonjella milkshake doesnt quite sound as appealing! :sick:


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats on ur blue bump hayz1981 :wohoo:

How many boys and girls are we expecting now then?? Im thinking girlies are in the lead :shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

Nut_Shake said:


> There's lots of Coffee Republics around London, maybe there aren't any where you guys are?
> OOOOOH i'll hunt one down and grab one of those milkshakes! Or maybe i'll try to make my own this evening! I'm assuming milk, vanilla ice cream and nutella? Anything else that would go in there??

The place near me is called "make a shake" and you can choose whatever you want to go in to it! I always get a nutella and forrero rocher milkshake, mmmm heaven! :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

:rofl: Im sat here laughing like a dick on my own, baby is doing summersaults or something, it feels so funny


----------



## lozzy21

Has any one noticed we have double the amount of posts as the november mums?


----------



## Kerrieann

Lozzy i hadnt even noticed :haha: we must talk alot :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

The january mums only have 600 or so posts, got we must talk.


----------



## nikki-lou25

lozzy21 said:


> Has any one noticed we have double the amount of posts as the november mums?

We are a chatty group!! :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> The january mums only have 600 or so posts, got we must talk.


I do keep saying to myself....'I should get out more' :haha:

Seriously though, we are a great bunch on this thread & I enjoy chatting with you all :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> The january mums only have 600 or so posts, got we must talk.
> 
> 
> I do keep saying to myself....'I should get out more' :haha:
> 
> Seriously though, we are a great bunch on this thread & I enjoy chatting with you all :hugs:Click to expand...

 
me too :hugs:


----------



## Nut_Shake

It's fun! Now with my posts this thread will stack up even faster :D

I'm doing my baby shower gift list on Mamas and Papas. I am SO CONFUSED. Do I get fitted or flat sheets for my cot beds? What else do I need to get for the cot beds? Blankets? Bumpers? Is that it??


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive always gone for fitted sheets as they are just easier to make the beds with, although the flannelette flat sheets are so soft and lovely. We are getting a bumper, coverlet/quilt, fleece blanket and fitted sheets and also 2 sleeping bags aswell for when baby starts to get active and kick his blankets off! Ur so lucky having a shower!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Kerrieann said:


> Ive always gone for fitted sheets as they are just easier to make the beds with, although the flannelette flat sheets are so soft and lovely. We are getting a bumper, coverlet/quilt, fleece blanket and fitted sheets and also 2 sleeping bags aswell for when baby starts to get active and kick his blankets off! Ur so lucky having a shower!

Ok great thanks! Do you think those sleeping bags are really good then??

I haven't actually got a shower planned yet. I'll be calling my sister in a minute to tell her to get off her backside and arrange me one for October otherwise i'll never speak to her again, LOL!!


----------



## lozzy21

Nut_Shake said:


> It's fun! Now with my posts this thread will stack up even faster :D
> 
> I'm doing my baby shower gift list on Mamas and Papas. I am SO CONFUSED. Do I get fitted or flat sheets for my cot beds? What else do I need to get for the cot beds? Blankets? Bumpers? Is that it??

Both fitted and flat sheets. Fitted for the bottom and flat sheets for the top. some celular blankets. Try to stay away from cot bumpers, lots of health organasations dont recomend them for safety and SIDS reasons.


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Ur so lucky having a shower!


Arent you gonna have one Kerrie? :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> Ok great thanks! Do you think those sleeping bags are really good then??


I have heard alot of good things about the sleeping bags...:thumbup:

I am gonna give 'swaddling' a try this time....:baby:


----------



## Kerrieann

KellyC75 said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Ur so lucky having a shower!
> 
> 
> Arent you gonna have one Kerrie? :shrug:Click to expand...

Nope, didnt have one with ds either, dont think i would have enough people to invite :shrug:


----------



## lozzy21

Im not having one ether. There not realy done round here. The only one iv been to was for a girl i used to work with. Her family wernt realy interested in her pregnancy and wernt getting her anything so we did instead


----------



## Kerrieann

Id defo recommend sleeping bags, i used them with ds, and will use them this time once lo is big enough,i think around 3 months or so. With the bumpers, some dont like to use them, they are only really to dress the cot and have no actual function,but im getting one in with the bedding set i have chosen.


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Ur so lucky having a shower!
> 
> 
> Arent you gonna have one Kerrie? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, didnt have one with ds either, dont think i would have enough people to invite :shrug:Click to expand...


Aww, you dont need to have tons of people....Just your closest Family & Friends :hugs:

I am having one with this LO....The main reason, we are emigrating next year (possibly when baby is 3/4 months old)...So a celebration with all my nearest & dearest will be a great memory :cloud9:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I prefer fitted sheets Nutshake - I find flat sheets end up all bunched up (maybe my daughter moves more than average in her sleep??) and they are easier to put on. A coverlet/quilt (although cant use quilt til 12mo so not needed right now, but I bought DDs to match her bedroom range) I love the sleeping bags - I found them really useful in winter when she started kickin blankets off.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Firstly, my nutella milkshake!

https://i36.tinypic.com/2822qa9.jpg

2 scoops chocolate ice cream, 2 tablespoons nutella and milk. Et voila! I've finished it already :D

Secondly, these sleeping bags. My bubs will be 6 months in May, so think sleeping bags will be a waste for me as they would only end up using them for a few months before they grow out of them. Am I thinking stupidly? Maybe I should just get blankets? Hmm, this is hurting my head already.


----------



## nikki-lou25

You can get lower tog ones for summer I think Nut_shake?

EDIT - I am jealous of your milkshake!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> Firstly, my nutella milkshake!
> 
> https://i36.tinypic.com/2822qa9.jpg
> 
> 2 scoops chocolate ice cream, 2 tablespoons nutella and milk. Et voila! I've finished it already :D

Wow! That milkshake looks yum! What was it like? :happydance:

Love your glass too, really funky :thumbup:


----------



## Kerrieann

mmmm milkshake looks good :thumbup: The sleeping bags come in 1 tog too which are great for spring and cooler nights in the summer, you can just put a vest on baby underneath it! And the sizes are 0-6, 6-12 and 6-18 and they go up quite big too x


----------



## Nut_Shake

Milkshake was amazing! Feel guilty now though, probably just ingested about 2000 calories, lol.

Thanks for your help ladies with the sleeping bags, i'll have a look through them all :) xxxx


----------



## lozzy21

My brother wouldent ware a sleeping bag once he hit 6 months so my mam put on a flease type babygrow over the top of his normal babygrows. They go up to 24 months


----------



## spencerbear

Here is my 21weeks and 2 day scan pic, not a good one as little trouble wouldnt move x


Oh and my cravings have been tinned spaghetti and fizzy cola bottles x x
 



Attached Files:







P110810_12.02.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake has just posted about her fav baby clothes (with slogans) websites, on another thread & as I was looking, I came across a whole section of clothes/rompers for Christmas :happydance: How cool

Thanks Nut_Shake :thumbup:


----------



## Kerrieann

What site are the xmas ones on?


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> What site are the xmas ones on?

:dohh: DOH! Forgot the link! :dohh:

https://www.raspberryblowers.com/index.cfm?curCat=19


----------



## Nut_Shake

No prob! Glad I could help :) I did loads of research on websites, those were my fave by far!

Lozzy - thanks, i was thinking about fleece baby gros, maybe ill just go for those instead as they may work better for me. I'll keep having a look.

Spencerbear - Congrats on your 21 week scan :)


----------



## lozzy21

After reading a thread in 3rd tri its got me thinking. If your planning on having a hospital birth how long do you want to stay in after? 

Some of the girls were saying that they think 6 hours is not long enough. I personaly (if i have to go into hospital that is) want to be out as soon as i can.

Id hate being stuck on a ward with loads of other mums and babys keeping me awake and OH being sent home. Id get more rest at home than in hospital.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'd discharge after 6hrs if I had to go in, providing I'd not had a cestion and all was ok obv...but even then I'd try for 24hrs discharge! The thought of stayin in hospital without hubby and Aimee drives me nuts - totally not for me. Hoping my homebirth goes to plan like last time as it was amazing to have my hubby by my side no matter what. I HATE that the men get sent home :(


----------



## spencerbear

I came home after 6 hours last time. Couldnt wait to get out of there.


----------



## KellyC75

I have a feeling im gonna be in for around 3/4 days....I hate staying in hospital, but with R- blood & the fact that ive had Strep B in this pregnancy, I think they may wanna keep an eye....Could be wrong? :shrug:

My friend recently had her 3rd C.section & was allowed out the next day!


----------



## Nut_Shake

I am thinking i may have an elective c-section. I just feel most comfortable having a c rather than natural. I'd love to come home asap but assume i'll be kept in for a few days. As I get closer to my due date though i think i'll enquire into getting a private room, especially if i do have a c-section xx


----------



## KellyC75

nikki-lou25 said:


> I HATE that the men get sent home :(

OMG....I cried & cried when DH had to leave last time :cry::cry:

Then the nurse came to remove my catheter & she was horrible....I cried more :cry::cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

I came home after 6 hours too but hoping for a home birth this time :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

Part of the reason i want a homebirth is the fact that depending when i had baby OH would be made to leave.

Iv just been through one of the most important events in my life, it may have been traumatic and even if it wasent im going to be tired and sore and there going to take away my emotional and practical support? No ta


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> I am thinking i may have an elective c-section. I just feel most comfortable having a c rather than natural. I'd love to come home asap but assume i'll be kept in for a few days. As I get closer to my due date though *i think i'll enquire into getting a private room*, especially if i do have a c-section xx


I have asked about booking a private room & they told me its £150 per night, with no guarantees it wont be needed by someone else! :dohh:

DH said we will defo pay for the 1st nite in a private room, so at least we can all have private family time with DS1&2....:hugs:

And mayby i'll only get woken up by my OWN baby & not everyone elses! (Oh & the ladys that snore :growlmad: ~ never understand how they can get into such a deep sleep??:shrug:)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Yea that upsets me a lot, that OH has to leave :( I just keep thinking i'm going to have 2 babies to deal with, alone, with nurses that might be mean and be like 'whatever'. I'll just cry my eyes out!


----------



## spencerbear

Kerrieann said:


> I came home after 6 hours too but hoping for a home birth this time :happydance:

Im hoping for a home birth too this time x


----------



## Nut_Shake

KellyC75 said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I am thinking i may have an elective c-section. I just feel most comfortable having a c rather than natural. I'd love to come home asap but assume i'll be kept in for a few days. As I get closer to my due date though *i think i'll enquire into getting a private room*, especially if i do have a c-section xx
> 
> 
> I have asked about booking a private room & they told me its £150 per night, with no guarantees it wont be needed by someone else! :dohh:
> 
> DH said we will defo pay for the 1st nite in a private room, so at least we can all have private family time with DS1&2....:hugs:
> 
> And mayby i'll only get woken up by my OWN baby & not everyone elses! (Oh & the ladys that snore :growlmad: ~ never understand how they can get into such a deep sleep??:shrug:)Click to expand...

I will kick up a stink, I think using the twin card should help get me a room to myself!!


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I am thinking i may have an elective c-section. I just feel most comfortable having a c rather than natural. I'd love to come home asap but assume i'll be kept in for a few days. As I get closer to my due date though *i think i'll enquire into getting a private room*, especially if i do have a c-section xx
> 
> 
> I have asked about booking a private room & they told me its £150 per night, with no guarantees it wont be needed by someone else! :dohh:
> 
> DH said we will defo pay for the 1st nite in a private room, so at least we can all have private family time with DS1&2....:hugs:
> 
> And mayby i'll only get woken up by my OWN baby & not everyone elses! (Oh & the ladys that snore :growlmad: ~ never understand how they can get into such a deep sleep??:shrug:)Click to expand...
> 
> I will kick up a stink, I think using the twin card should help get me a room to myself!!Click to expand...

Do you think that you'll have to pay though? :shrug:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Yea we probably will have to pay, unless there are any problems which i'm hoping and praying i don't have. I don't care about having to pay to be honest, and I know hubby won't care either. He knows him not being allowed to be there for the night i will just crumble, so at least having my own room will makes things a little easier for me to cope (i am completely fragile unfortunately!) Or will they allow him to stay if I have my own room?


----------



## KellyC75

Adorable....:baby: Weeks 21~27

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/video/pregnancy/weeks-21-to-27-pregnancy/


----------



## ducky1502

KellyC75 said:


> Adorable....:baby: Weeks 21~27
> 
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/video/pregnancy/weeks-21-to-27-pregnancy/

SOOOOO cute :)

I have given into OH and have accepted that for my first I will be having our baby in a hospital. But unless there are any problems I want to be out ASAP!!!! I hate hospitals. I am NOT staying there alone with my baby for the first night unless it's completely necessary. 

Anyone booked a 4D scan yet?


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> Anyone booked a 4D scan yet?

I havent...............yet! :winkwink:

I know that Ness has :happydance:


----------



## Nut_Shake

I want to get a 4d scan done for sure. At what week do people usually go?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Have the homebirth hopefuls joined the group on here?? It's great!! https://www.babyandbump.com/home-natural-birthing/255340-home-birthers-hopefuls.html

ducky - not booked it yet, but we are thinkin about it. I had one with DD and it was lovely. We have some "spare" money coz we didnt go away for our anniversary. I was thinkin of goin about 28wks (same as with DD) but part of me wants to go next week when I hit 24wks lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

Nut_Shake said:


> I want to get a 4d scan done for sure. At what week do people usually go?

most places say between 24-32 weeks, but I think its less than 32 for twins as they run out of space :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

If I do book one, think i'll make it for about 26/27 weeks...:baby:

Nite Girls :kiss:


----------



## KellyC75

..............I have a funny feeling im gonna be dreaming of Nutella Milkshakes!! :haha:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Night Kelly - I'm off to bed too...no doubt Aimee will be up with the birds in the morning!!


----------



## ducky1502

I've heard quite a few women say that they went for their 4d scan at about 29wks(ish) with a singleton and their baby was already a bit too squashed to get good photos. So with a twin pregnancy I would personally go at about 25wks(ish). But everyone is different. 

At my 20wk scan bubs was measuring big so don't want to go any later than 27wks but need to wait until my HIP grant comes through so I think 27wks will probably be perfect timing.

What are you going for? A shorter cheaper package or are you going all out? I can't decide!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nite to those of you going to bed!! xx

Hmm, yep, 25 weeks sounds good to me actually, I think i'll book it for then.

I'd love to get it all, the 4d scan pics and video, i have no idea how much i'd be looking at to pay though, haven't looked into it at all. We've had a few private scans in Harley Street in central London so will probably just go there again for the 4d scan. I'm going to find some pricing guides now!


----------



## ducky1502

It's amazing how you can go from looking at a scan for £100 to all of a sudden £200 without even noticing :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Yes it looks like it will be just under the £200 mark. I really would love to get it done. I suppose having 2 in there may push my hubby to agree to it! I'll ask him tomorrow if we can book it. He's in awe of the babies to be honest, so think he will just agree to it!! Well I hope he does! I've heard it's just unbelievable to see them in 4d, you can actually see what they will look like when they are born! Crazy!

Right, i think i'll be off to bed now, if i stay up any longer i'll just keep eating more! Nitey nite xx


----------



## ducky1502

I'm off to bed too! Totally exhausted. Anyone have any idea when we get the glucose test in the UK? What does it involve?


----------



## spencerbear

Never had one before but have been told im having it this time at 28 weeks


----------



## lozzy21

ducky1502 said:


> I'm off to bed too! Totally exhausted. Anyone have any idea when we get the glucose test in the UK? What does it involve?

Im having mine at 25 weeks. You go in with not having anything to eat from 12pm the night before have some blood taken then have a sugery drink and then get the bloods repeated after an hour and then two.


----------



## cho

I stayed in over night with bradley but only becos i had an epidural, im hoping i wont be as long this time.
I am going to pay for a private room to stay in so dh can sleep with me, ours is only 60 a night.
I am going to stay in as long as needed but i wanna get breastfeeding on track before i leave :)if i can.
Nutshake im jealous of that milkshake yummy!!! i used a sleeping bag with ds they are really good as they usually kick blankets of ect so keeps them warm.
Lozzy i use them fur sleepsuits over the top too i actually have one thats for my ds age 3-4 weird looking but keeps him snug as a bug in the winter :)
I wont be using a bumper with this one, i went into mothercare the oter day and she advised e against having one and it should be removed by 4 months so i didnt bother.
I ended up getting the car range from mothercare.
I got up over 4 times to have a weee last night rediculous well suppose it only gets worse from here now.
I dont think i am going to have a 4d scan now, but i will pay for a well being scan just to make sure Dylan is ok! I am just not sure i wanna no what he looks like, i would like some kinda suprise at the birth lol! x


----------



## Nessicle

morning gals! hope everyone is ok?

Did I miss much last night? Haven't read back the million pages I missed :haha: 

Ducky I got your FB message hun! I've booked a 4D for 27 weeks at Meet Your Baby in Leeds 

https://meetyourbaby.com/Packages_meet_your_baby.html

I'm going for the Rainbow Package - but as I'm a returning customer they're doing it for £100 for me! Me, mum and OH are splitting it 3 ways so it'll be cheaper!

Here's my 22 week bump!! The pics are right blue for some reason lol x


----------



## Nut_Shake

I have my glucose test thing at just over 29 weeks (4th Oct). This is what I found on what it involves:

*What does the glucose tolerance test involve? 
The test recommended for diagnosing gestational diabetes is called the oral glucose tolerance test (OGTT). It's usually carried out when you are 24 to 28 weeks pregnant, unless you've had gestational diabetes before, in which case you'll be offered a test at 16 to 18 weeks and then again at 24 to 28 weeks. 

You will be asked to eat normally in the three days leading up to the test. The evening before the test you must stop eating before 10 pm and not have anything to eat or drink, apart from water, until the test the next day. If you are on medication, check with your doctor whether it is safe for you to keep to your dose while you are starving yourself ready for the test. You'll need to attend a special clinic where the test will be carried out. 

On arrival, a nurse will take a blood sample from you. If you are very nervous about giving blood, ask a friend to stay with you. The first blood sample is used to measure the level of sugar in your blood when you have been fasting and is called a baseline test. 

You will next be asked to drink a very sweet, sugary mixture, containing the equivalent of 75 grams of glucose, and your blood will then be tested two hours later and the measurement compared with the normal range. During the two hour wait, you should sit quietly and not smoke. 

It's reassuring to remember that most women who have sugar in their urine at their antenatal appointment turn out to have normal blood sugar levels in the glucose tolerance test. *

It takes ages!! How annoying to just sit in the hospital doing nothing for hours.

Ness - What an amazing bump! It's such a good size and so round! I'm 22 weeks too but mine is kinda odd shaped, lol

https://i34.tinypic.com/2wgw5sm.jpg


----------



## Pixxie

Is anyone finding its suddenly getting harder to do stuff? Like picking stuff up off the floor is suddenly so much effort!? Is that normal about now or am I just being a wimp? :| 

My body really wasnt dealing with being pregnant well yesterday, I was aching everywhere, walking/moving was so hard and I was so tired and OH didnt believe me for ages :growlmad: but eventually he felt sorry for me and propped up my pillows and made me a cup of tea :haha: 

I was having awful dreams last night, I woke up crying and everything! Ive never done that before :wacko: 

JUST NOTICED I MOVE UP A BOX TOO!!! YAAAAAAAAAAY, FAT BABY!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Pixxie

Nutshake you're so neat! You must have been super skinny, jealous :haha: xx


----------



## Mizze

Blimey girls its taken my half an hour to read through the stuff since 5 last night - no wonder we beat the November and January girls to flinders in the post department! :)

Okay - Nutshake - I want a Nutella shake now and its not even 10am! 
Spencerbear - thats a cute piccie of your LO - Mine wouldnt co-operate either with the pictures. 

Im eating too much - mainly sweet stuff - like 3 biccies with a cuppa or just larger portions of what I normally eat. I dont like it because today I can feel the extra weight on the top of my legs. 

Right off to do battle with Tesco now (sigh) and popping in on my niece and nephew to see how they are doing. :)

My midwife hasnt mentioned a glucose test to me yet - presumably she will at the 25wk appointment.

See y'all later. When do you reckon we will hit the 500 page mark.

Ness I have serious bump envy - mine doesnt look like that at all!! 

Mizze x


----------



## Mizze

Oooh Nutshake thats a lovely bump too.

Mine is far sloppier - IYSWIM

Right really must get off sofa now

Mizze


----------



## Nessicle

lol aw thank you girls! I feel massive already ha ha I think my bump growth will slow a bit now though - I can feel my uterus about 1cm above my belly button now so feeling seriously squashed - how much bigger can it get lol?! 

Nats your bump is gorgeous you're so slim and lovely to say you're carrying two babies!!! it's not odd shaped at all! It's funny though cos Ava usualy lays with her head down and bum stuck up so in a morning I always have a lump on the right side of my belly button ha ha! 

Mizze I wanna see your bump!! 

Pixxie it's weird cos I felt like that yesterday, felt all achy, completely drained of energy and I defo can't bend down now OH is always having to pick stuff up for me as it's too much effort to bend at the knees and squat down to the floor to get back up again lol! 

I feel breathless a lot too now and find I'm walking quite slow and waddling :haha: xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Pixxie said:


> Is anyone finding its suddenly getting harder to do stuff? Like picking stuff up off the floor is suddenly so much effort!? Is that normal about now or am I just being a wimp? :|
> 
> My body really wasnt dealing with being pregnant well yesterday, I was aching everywhere, walking/moving was so hard and I was so tired and OH didnt believe me for ages :growlmad: but eventually he felt sorry for me and propped up my pillows and made me a cup of tea :haha:
> 
> I was having awful dreams last night, I woke up crying and everything! Ive never done that before :wacko:
> 
> JUST NOTICED I MOVE UP A BOX TOO!!! YAAAAAAAAAAY, FAT BABY!!! :happydance: xx

Me too!! Actually, I started feeling this at the end of July. I was doing a clients makeup and had to keep bending down into my case to get things and I was struggling so much! I've now cancelled all my October jobs and passed them onto other makeup artists, I can't believe how difficult it's gotten so quickly! Ahh bless your OH for making you tea :) I struggle to get my hubby to pour me a glass of water, lol! Congrats for moving up a box!!

I've had some really crappy dreams since i've been pregnant, so weird but real! The other night I dreamt my hubby dropped me off at some womans house for me to do her makeup, and when i started she started saying some horrible things about my hubby, calling him names and stuff. I just said to her 'sorry i cant carry on with this job, you're rude'. I packed up my stuff and went to leave and she was standing by the door telling me if i tried to leave shed burn my face with this flame gun she had in her hand. She was saying sick stuff like, i know youre pregnant, you wouldnt want your babies to grow up seeing your burnt scarred face would you. I didnt sleep for the rest of the night!!

Thanks all, very sweet :) I was never skinny, i wish! But i worked out at the gym and was relatively toned. I miss my body!! Obviously I love my little monkeys, but can't wait for them to get here so I can sort my body out again!! Jeez it's going to be so tough...


----------



## Nessicle

that's an awful dream Nat!! 

I have a lot of dreams about OH cheating on me - think subconsciously we're aware that everything is changing including our relationship!


----------



## Pixxie

Funnily enough all mine involve OH leaving me in one way or another :| Sometimes its not his fault and other times hes just being a total prick lol. Like last night we had just DTD and he told me he had met someone else and he was leaving me but wanted to have sex one last time!! WHAT!?! lmao My brain is coming up with some strange stuff!! xx


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha sounds about right for a man :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

I wouldnt have minded as much but the other woman was a right fat, ugly cow :rofl: xx


----------



## mrsbling

Pixxie said:


> Is anyone finding its suddenly getting harder to do stuff? Like picking stuff up off the floor is suddenly so much effort!? Is that normal about now or am I just being a wimp? :|
> 
> My body really wasnt dealing with being pregnant well yesterday, I was aching everywhere, walking/moving was so hard and I was so tired and OH didnt believe me for ages :growlmad: but eventually he felt sorry for me and propped up my pillows and made me a cup of tea :haha:
> 
> I was having awful dreams last night, I woke up crying and everything! Ive never done that before :wacko:
> 
> JUST NOTICED I MOVE UP A BOX TOO!!! YAAAAAAAAAAY, FAT BABY!!! :happydance: xx


I think theres a lot of us also feeling like this lol....... luckily my DH has decided that I cannot pick anything up (hes been like this since day one), but now I am getting to the point that even bending over to pick up our irobot vacuum (when DH isnt in) is becoming difficult!!!! I am allowed to cook the dinner and do the shopping online (but not allowed to bring the shopping in when its delivered), oooh yes and I can wipe the surfaces down in the kitchen too ;) 

My DH has had a lecture from a few of his customers, telling him that he needs to do more for me, and spend less time at golf and more time at home with me........ seems to be working.....hes like a changed man lol ;) 

I dont think men can ever imagine what its like to be carying a precious baby...... my DH thinks that labour isnt going to feel as bad as droping a tin of beans on your toe????? :rofl: at least he has a sense of humour!!!! x


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> that's an awful dream Nat!!
> 
> I have a lot of dreams about OH cheating on me - think subconsciously we're aware that everything is changing including our relationship!




Pixxie said:


> Funnily enough all mine involve OH leaving me in one way or another :| Sometimes its not his fault and other times hes just being a total prick lol. Like last night we had just DTD and he told me he had met someone else and he was leaving me but wanted to have sex one last time!! WHAT!?! lmao My brain is coming up with some strange stuff!! xx

Morning all you Ladies....:flower:

I am always having these dreams/nitemares of DH cheating on me...:cry: The last one, he was DTD on the balcony with her & I was inside crying & saying 'please no, why' :cry:

I tell DH about my dreams & he just tutts! :dohh:


----------



## mum2bdec10

happy 23 weeks to my baby!

i had a HORRIBLE dream last night. I dreamt i witnessed a guy die but it was like something out of saw movies. He was put in a coffin sized box and the top came down slowly eventually crushing him but it was like i was in the box and could feel myself eventually being crushed to death, bones snapping, skull crushing etc. HORRIBLE i have officially decided its the worst way i could die.

:(


----------



## Nessicle

just looking at all our tickers and look our far our babies have come! from little beanies to chubby babies :happydance: I feel sooo luckily!


----------



## Pixxie

Ness you'll have an even fatter baby in a couple of days! I cant believe mine is closer to the end than the beginning now...scary stuff lol xxx


----------



## Nessicle

I know I noticed you're a couple of days ahead of me so can't wait to get that fat baby on Monday he he! quite scary how close we are now!


----------



## Pixxie

I know I suppose I should get a move on, still not bought any baby stuff or decorated the nursery :dohh: x


----------



## Nessicle

lol so far we've got rid of the double bed in the nursery-to-be and got a pram and bouncer. 

we haven't bought that much clothes because we're being given and bought tons and my mum is doing us a big hamper filled with all the clothes for her just before Xmas! x


----------



## nikki-lou25

I love how 1st time round its a mad rush to do stuff and then how different it is 2nd time. 
I've bought some new things this time (clothes, towels etc) but I have all I need from Aimee (moses basket, sheets etc) but I'm not rushing to sort the bedroom out. Baby will share with Aimee eventually but the cot isnt getting put in there til spring next year as it wont be used til then. I have the cot bedding, I bought it in mothercare but the cot can wait for now. I'll personalise each "side" of their room just before baby goes in buyt for now its Aimees room and baby will be with us for at least 4months!

Prams on order, but I feel like I have everything I need to provide for a newborn. 
I need things for me and the homebirth now, but not much else - I feel all organised. I think it's coz I know this time whats essential and what isnt. With Aimee I needed everything and tbh I didnt use some of it, some of it was novelty. You have a better idea 2nd time what you will use and whats just handy to have but you find ways around. 

2nd time round is easy peasy - love it.....now to persuade hubby to go for a 3rd time round! HAHA


----------



## Pixxie

Is everyone having baby room in with them? I'm starting to think I might prefer bubs to go straight into the nursery since Ill have a monitor with a sensor pad. I'm starting to think that it might be unfair on OH to have the baby in our room when he has to get up for work in the morning! x


----------



## foxie

im due December 11th, a little girl :) so excited


----------



## spencerbear

Im pretty much the same, cause becca is young i still had most of it in storage, just in case!! lol Decorating but mainly because we only moved in here a couple of months ago and i would of done that anyway. So apart from a few neutral bits not doing too much. Main thing is washing and wiping down the stuff as i bring it out of storage and put it all together again.

Oh other main thing is im thinking of going cloth this time, so might be investing in that.


My oldr kids have now gone to their dads for his share of the holidays, so its just me and becca now......house has suddenly gone quiet without 3 teenageers around, still will take me a couple of days to clear up behind them, they only packed but house now looks like a bomb hit it lol


----------



## spencerbear

Baby will be going in with me because its easier for me when im feeding at night. But my sister started that ay and after about 2 weeks put her in the nursery because she wouldnt settle in with her, then she settled straight away, so i would go with what works for you and your family x


----------



## louise1302

hi everyone im back!!! did you miss me?

sherri i said it on fb but ill say it again im so so sorry for the loss of your beautiful little angel may she fly high on the clouds and forevermore watch over your family

congratulations on all the v day ladies and scans i cant beliee how many pink bumps there are in this thread, im still thinking blue for me but i only have to wait for 2 more sleeps :happydance: then i can shop 

im still feeling very little movement maybe once a day and its usually really low down like lo is scrabbling to get out :lol: then sometimes its a popping higher up. i tend to feel 'something' once or twice a day though and the doppler is picking up the hb just fine

hope all you ladies are well and i cant believe some of you are 2 weeks from 3rd tri OMG where has the time gone?


----------



## Nut_Shake

Foxie - Congrats! x

Some of these dreams we've been having are horrid! I think it's the hormones, I started having very odd vivid dreams before I knew I was pregnant, it was from that I started thinking something very strange was going on with my body!

I'll be putting my 2 into their nursery instantly. The room is next to ours though and we have a connecting door straight into their room so should work fine for us (i'm hoping).

I'm sorting out all my baby lists, what I need and how many of everything I need. It's really doing my head in! Especially clothing, i'm just so confused as to what they will need. My EDD is 17th Dec but twins will probably come early Dec. So the weather will be cold for their first 4 months (I probably won't take them out for the first 6 weeks), then say 5 to 9 months the weather will be warmer for them and i'll take them out more. The whole baby gro/pram suit/romper thing is very confusing to me! I'll be researching all this for the evening, seeing as i'll be home alone again!! :) My buggy and cot beds are ordered tho so at least I have some sort of starting point!


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> Firstly, my nutella milkshake!
> 
> 
> 
> 2 scoops chocolate ice cream, 2 tablespoons nutella and milk. Et voila! I've finished it already :D

Just popping back on to get the recipe, been to supermarket to get the ingredients....:blush:


----------



## cho

ooh wonder if this is the start of a infectious craving lol x


----------



## nikki-lou25

c.holdway said:


> ooh wonder if this is the start of a infectious craving lol x

I think it could be you know :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

foxie said:


> im due December 11th, a little girl :) so excited


Welcome & Congratulations on your Girl...:cloud9:



louise1302 said:


> hi everyone im back!!! did you miss me?

Hi Louise, Welcome back.....I was only thinking this morning you should be home soon....So, tell us all about your break, how was it? :happydance:



c.holdway said:


> ooh wonder if this is the start of a infectious craving lol x


My infectious cravings started long, long ago, someone only has to mention something & I crave it....Or if im in the supermarket queue & someone in front has something that looks nice, I have to go back & get it too....:dohh::haha:


----------



## till bob

well just caught up on about 12 pages hope everyones well today congrats to everyone whos had scans and found out the sex im pretty much organized as obvioulsly got everythin from tilly but there r a few bit6s and bobs thats i need can anyone enlighten me i know nikki lou will be able to about wat exactly i need to get for a home birth please ah nut shake ur so lucky havin twins and uve got a lovely little bump ness where has ur bump come from its looks massive lol i think il do my 22 weeks bump tomoro as havent done one since 18 weeks so shud be interesting x


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha thanks honey - I know it's hugeo lol! I think my growth rate will slow a little now though hopefully anyway :haha: 

that nutella milkshake sounds amazing!!! gonna have to do that yuuurrmmmyy!!!! 

welcome Foxie!!

baby will be in a moses basket for first 2 months in our room for feeds til we establish a routine then we can put her in her cot after that hopefully


----------



## nikki-lou25

till bob said:


> well just caught up on about 12 pages hope everyones well today congrats to everyone whos had scans and found out the sex im pretty much organized as obvioulsly got everythin from tilly but there r a few bit6s and bobs thats i need can anyone enlighten me i know nikki lou will be able to about wat exactly i need to get for a home birth please ah nut shake ur so lucky havin twins and uve got a lovely little bump ness where has ur bump come from its looks massive lol i think il do my 22 weeks bump tomoro as havent done one since 18 weeks so shud be interesting x

I found that you dont need as much as you think


Pool (if you're having one. I didnt with Aimee but will this time) 
Waterproof sheeting (Got mine quite cheap from B&Q)
Cheap or Old sheets/duvets to cover waterproof sheets and make them comfy if on your sofa/bed etc
Torch (so midwife can see if you want dim lights) 
Towels for baby and you if you're waterbirthing (lots if waterbirth so you can get in and out of the pool) 
A sports bottle (easier to drink out of if you're in certain positions and entanox makes your mouth dry)
Gym/birthing Ball (if you want)
All the usual bits: Nightie, Bikini top? babys clothes to hand etc!

The only bits I went out to buy were the plastic sheets and I was MEANT to be pickin up a birthing ball at Argos that I reserved the day before...but Aimee decided to come out before I managed to get it :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

YAY! Nutella milkshakes all round! CHEERS!!

I have some ferrero rochers in my kitchen... A ferrero rocher milkshake sounds very sexy right now!! ::Salivating...::


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> I have some ferrero rochers in my kitchen... A ferrero rocher milkshake sounds very sexy right now!! ::Salivating...::

Oh no.....Dont say that, i'll have to make another trip to the supermarket! :dohh::haha:


----------



## Mizze

https://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj429/Mizze-2009/Baby%20and%20Bump%202010/th_Bumpat21weeks002.jpg

https://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj429/Mizze-2009/Baby%20and%20Bump%202010/th_Bumpat21weeks005.jpg

Hope this works -for Ness, my bump - not nearly as neat as you and Nutshake though

Mizze


----------



## louise1302

ooooh milkshake sounds good

mizze you have a lovely bump, i havce nothing yetg baby is still well hidden beneath a layer of padding :lol: i have a B belly


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ahh Mizze what a cute little bump! I reckon you're going to pop in the next couple of weeks!
When I clicked your picture it took me to Photobucket, and there was a video on the left hand side of a woman with the same colour top as you cleaning a toilet. For a split second before the video started I was thinking, 'What is Mizze doing standing like that with toilet cleaner in her hand? What a strange picture to load onto Photobucket'... Then I realised it wasn't actually you and was an ad, lol!!


----------



## Mizze

Nut_Shake said:


> Ahh Mizze what a cute little bump! I reckon you're going to pop in the next couple of weeks!
> When I clicked your picture it took me to Photobucket, and there was a video on the left hand side of a woman with the same colour top as you cleaning a toilet. For a split second before the video started I was thinking, 'What is Mizze doing standing like that with toilet cleaner in her hand? What a strange picture to load onto Photobucket'... Then I realised it wasn't actually you and was an ad, lol!!

Nutshake if my DH read this he would :rofl: me with a toilet brush in my hand is quite a rare site. (DH is housework man!) 

Thanks for kind comments on bump id love to pop soon and make it a real unmistakeable baby bump. It actually looks better with a top over it I think. 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Nut_Shake said:


> Ahh Mizze what a cute little bump! I reckon you're going to pop in the next couple of weeks!
> When I clicked your picture it took me to Photobucket, and there was a video on the left hand side of a woman with the same colour top as you cleaning a toilet. For a split second before the video started I was thinking, 'What is Mizze doing standing like that with toilet cleaner in her hand? What a strange picture to load onto Photobucket'... Then I realised it wasn't actually you and was an ad, lol!!

This really made me laugh lol!! That is exactly what I would have thought.


----------



## WILSMUM

Oh My! Its taken me ages to catch up!!
Ness I am sooo jealous of yr bump! I looked like I'd swallowed a football with DS - the only pic I have from being preg with him is at 37 weeks, I can't really remember what i was like at 25 wks with him to compare to this bump but my mum thinks from my pics that i'm carrying completely differently this time! So we shall see!!

We'll be having bubs in a moses basket in with us until it outgrows the moses basket then it'll have to go into the cotbed in its own room!

As for hospital stays I had a private room with DS and as I had an emergency c-section with him I was in over the wkend - I had him the Friday night and I went home Monday lunchtime ish. I'm thinking probably will have an elective this time so want to have a private room again and fully expecting to be in for 3-4 days.

MW hasn't mentioned the glucose test to me and I had my 25 wk appointment last week, all she said was at my next appointmetn they'll take bloods to check iron levels etc!

I'm finding bending over to pick things up difficult now too and even sitting on the bed and bending over to put my socks on is uncomfortable!

I'm really lucky with my DH he's pretty amazing, he's forever saying to me to not do the housework if its gettign too much and to ask him for help if I need it. Cause Wil has been away for the last 2 weeks I've had brekkie in bed every morning and he does all the cooking anyway. We've been up the allotment most of the day today and I got the weeding finished, went back up this arvo to harvest some carrots and bits and was sat while he was chatting to another guy and he told em I looked pale so I've been pretty much waited on hand and foot since we got home!!!

Oh and I swear by sleeping bags - I had them with DS but didn;t find out about them till late - he was about 6 months when he had his first one and he was in them until he came out of his cot, all year, thinner ones for summer and thicker ones for winter. I found though even in winter all he needed was a normal sleepsuit on under the thicker one. And when they get to the age when they can stand and start trying to climb out of their cots I found it stopped him!! I will definately be using them again once baby moves from moses basket to cot bed!

Attached pics are of me at 37 wks with William xXx
 



Attached Files:







Wil Bump 37 wks (3).jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 1









Wil Bump 37 wks (6).jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2









Wil Bump 37 wks (5).jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha ha there was a gaviscon advert when I looked :haha: 

Mizze you have an adorable bump and I agree with Nat - that is gonna pop right out in the next few weeks! My mum was massive with me and I was the first so reckon i'm taking after her eek lol! 

Ok girls question for those with cats - just applied some Frontline flea treatment to my cats and though I didnt touch it the smell was quite chemically. I didnt get too close but it irritated my nose slightly, washed my hands straight after too even though I didnt touch it but it wont do any harm to bubs will it?


----------



## Mizze

Ness im sure that the baby will be fine. It might irritate you a little but you cant have absorbed it into your skin because you didnt touch it. 

Thanks for comment on the bump! :)

Right off now to cook tea - steak, chips, garlic mushrooms onions and garlic bread. Mmmmmmmmmm 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

aw thanks Anouska!! 

I reckon I'll look like a beached whale by 37 weeks though :haha: 

your 37 week bump is gorgeous!

I was planning on getting a sleeping bag or two for my girl - are they warm enough though for a cold winter?


----------



## ducky1502

Mizze I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO jealous of your dinner. My OH is cooking me an omlette lol.


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Mizze - was just a bit worried as it irritated my nose a bit but then I thought a smell can't get in to your bloodstream can it? 

OMG your dinner sounds awesome I'm on my way :haha: xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

WILSMUM - I want to rub your bump, it's like a perfect round belly! You know like when people rub Buddha bellies, that's what i want to do!! Haha

These friggin' sleeping bags are confusing me so much, some people say they are amazing, others say they aren't so great. The thing is my flat is hot ALL the time. Honestly, it's the first thing people say when they come in, whether it be summer or winter. In summer it's just stifling in here, I probably won't even need to cover the babies with anything at all. Hmmm, my head hurts, i've got baby lists coming out of my ears...


----------



## mrsbling

Nessicle, I too have bought some sleepingbags for LO - you can get them in 1.0 tog for spring/summer and 2.5 tog for winter.

I also bought some swaddle pods from mothercare as I am not that confident with swaddling with blankets, and you cant use the sleeping bags until they are about 9lbs :) x

My house always seems cool - probably because we have 5 x 26 metre high trees surrounding it so the canopies of the trees keep our house cool - great in the summer - but in the winter its not so good......and our living room is big so heating has to work hard in the winter ;) 
Luckily LOs room always seems warmer :) x


----------



## mummyclo

You girls always make me hungry! LOL :hehe:


----------



## Nessicle

mrsbling - thanks hun, I've seen those pods they look ace! 

Clo - ha ha all this talk of food - wouldnt mind I've just eaten chilli con carne and a strip of Daim Milka :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

OMG I JUST WANT A NUTTELLA MILKSHAKE NOW!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN IT!!! :cry:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Do u think mint choc chip ice cream will make a nice milkshake?? Its all I got but I wana play the milkshake game too...altho I feel SO sick today lol! Do I just chuck it in the blender or something :blush: Cant believe I've never made a milkshake lol!

Ferraro Rocher Mmmmmmm!!!


----------



## mrsbling

Ive just eaten a magnum yum yum ....... you lot are a bad influence always talking about food :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nut_Shake said:


> I am thinking i may have an elective c-section. I just feel most comfortable having a c rather than natural. I'd love to come home asap but assume i'll be kept in for a few days. As I get closer to my due date though i think i'll enquire into getting a private room, especially if i do have a c-section xx

I'm probably electing for c section too as I have already had an emergency one. I have also asked about a private room and was told that even if I want to pay for one it won't be allocated to me until the day I go in!!


----------



## Nessicle

mmm mint choc chip sounds lovely Nikki! could just drink a mint milkshake now! I've got some strawberries and fancied a strawberry milkshake but got no icecream just milk!


----------



## spencerbear

louise1302 said:


> ooooh milkshake sounds good
> 
> mizze you have a lovely bump, i havce nothing yetg baby is still well hidden beneath a layer of padding :lol: i have a B belly

Im the same, took a pic at 21 weeks but just looks like im fat still no obvious bump :(


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nikki - 3 scoops mint choc chip ice cream and some milk into a blender. Mmm I love mint choc chip!! Will taste of After Eights 

Butterfly - Yea i've heard about this, its so annoying! I get really panicky thinking of being alone in a ward with 2 new babies! Eeek!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Back in 10 - milkshake time!


----------



## mrsbling

I must be really lucky then, as at my hospital you all get your own private rooms with tea/coffee, fridge, shower room and bath - so you keep LO with you for the whole time :)


----------



## mummyclo

Ook iv given in! Im making a milkshake too............. :haha:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I love this milkshake marathon we have lol! 

Mine's lush!!!!

and...hubby just got back from the shop with vanilla ice cream, so I can make different ones now!!!


----------



## spencerbear

Can someone pop one into me please???? Becca has gone to sleep and i now need a milkshake :cry::cry:


----------



## mummyclo

OMG why have i never done this before!! Lush!! :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

mummyclo said:


> OMG why have i never done this before!! Lush!! :)

LOL thats exactly what I'm thinkin :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

Who started this milkshake business...I love it, naughty treat!! :happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

You guys need to stop it with this milkshake business, I could end up VERY fat!


----------



## mummyclo

ducky1502 said:


> You guys need to stop it with this milkshake business, I could end up VERY fat!

MEANNESS DUCKY!! :cry: :cry:
But im already fat so.................... nom nom nom :haha:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Too lat efor the gettin fat bit here....Yummyyyyyyyy!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Vanilla ice cream, milk, mint chocolates, nutella, and fluff (marshmallow spread i bought when i last went to the usa) all thrown into a blender. MMMMMMMM!! I feel VERY naughty eating such things!! I never craved so much junk before I got pregnant!! Tastes good though :D


----------



## Kerrieann

OMG these milkshakes sound lush! Dont think ive got any ice cream tho, i might have some haagen daz praline and cream ice cream, could i use that? and i have nutella :wohoo: oh damn, no milk :-(


----------



## Nut_Shake

Are people here on Facebook by the way? I'm on it, erm, for the entirety of my life :blush: So if anyone wants to add me please do so :) (Natalie Sheikh)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Kerri - Do 3 scoops of pralines and cream, a tablespoon of nutella, and put in a little bit of water just to loosen it a little! x


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh thanks nat ill do that :thumbup: Just realised ur name on here is nut shake and your getting everyone into nutella milk shakes.... :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

I know!! I'll probably be known as the milk shake lady from now on!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

it's just taken me an hour to read all the posts.

I'm sorry but there's no way I'm gonna be able to respond as I've forgotten who's said what!! lol

Hope you're all enjoying your milkshakes!!

Nut- shake - I've added you as a friend on fb.


----------



## Nut_Shake

I can put faces to some of the names now :) I love pictures!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Nut_Shake said:


> I can put faces to some of the names now :) I love pictures!

I have just had a nosey at ur website!!! WOAH you're good! :thumbup:

oh and....FAR too pretty to be worryin about drinkin naughty milkshakes! :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

Ive added you too Nat x


----------



## Nut_Shake

I'm going to have to make a list of people real names against their BnB names, i'm going to get confused as to who is who!
Thanks Nikki, very sweet :) But no more milkshakes for me now!
Had a look at your profile pics, what beautiful wedding pictures! And i want to bite your little girl, she is just SO cute!!


----------



## spencerbear

mine is spencerbear = emma kerr


----------



## Kerrieann

Nikki i think ur little girl is gorgeous too, soooo cute! Nat i always forget whos who on fb, especially when there bnb name is so different lol,might have a nosey at some pics now too :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Loving everyone's gorgeous pics xx Excuse me being so nosey :D


----------



## ducky1502

I keep wondering if people will know who the hell zoe armstrong is because im ducky on here lol!


----------



## Nut_Shake

ducky1502 said:


> I keep wondering if people will know who the hell zoe armstrong is because im ducky on here lol!

I am making a note in my phone who everyone is, lol!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Just made a milkshake with praline and cream ice cream and nutella and i dont think ive tasted anything so nice before :haha:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I just had a lovely bath n now I'm all snuggly in my dressin gown lol! Such a sexy look eh!? 

Nut_shake - ur pics are fab, I wish I could do makeup...even my own is a challenge and I had a lesson from MAC haha! My daughter is sooo cute (biased) but I tend not to think so when shes throwing a "princess strop" haha! 

I am getting used to who everyone is on FB now, there are a few people I think "who's that???" :blush: but they are mainly people from other parts of the forum. I "speak" to the dreamers most now so I know who you all are!


----------



## ducky1502

December Dreamers is def the best part of the forum :)


----------



## spencerbear

I love coming in here everyday and have a good laugh at some of our chats x


----------



## Nut_Shake

I only came in yesterday, but will be here much more often now! :)

I'm feeling some serious kicks right now!! It's on the right side so is the boy. Just like his father already, lol.


----------



## ducky1502

Want your opinions.....

How long do you think is a good amount of time for your 4D scan? I'm toying between spending less money on a 15(ish)min scan or spending more on a 30min scan.... what do you think? :shrug:


----------



## louise1302

think about 28 weeks is perfect f0r a scan id go for the 15 min one as youll still see lots


----------



## Kerrieann

What is the price difference?


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hmm, yea I reackon 15 mins should be good to be honest.
I'll prob have to go for half an hour, 15 mins with each baby. I've also heard 28 weeks is a good time to go and get it done, however with twins 25 weeks is good as they run out of space and get squished up fast. Not sure if anyone knows about this.


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah i heard its sooner for twins and some places even charge more aswell i think? But yeah 28 weeks is the best time for one baby x


----------



## spencerbear

This chatting about food has now spilled into my facebook lol..... im hungry whereever i go :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Just wondering...does anyone else get a really heavy feeling in their chest sometimes, it feels like i can breath properly, ive had it since yesterday, do you know what it could be? It comes and goes :shrug:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Spencerbear - My status's are always about food! My family and friends are forever laughing at me.

Kerrie - Not sure, I got heartburn a few times, really odd feeling in my chest when breathing, like there was a hole or something, don't know how else to describe it. I do get very breathless though still, and need to sit immediately to catch my breath. It could just be your body wanting more oxygen? Or maybe you're sitting weirdly at the computer and straining your muscles in your chest? If it carries on you should def ask your doc or midwife about it x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Kerrieann said:


> Just wondering...does anyone else get a really heavy feeling in their chest sometimes, it feels like i can breath properly, ive had it since yesterday, do you know what it could be? It comes and goes :shrug:

Yes!!! and my heart flutters at times too. It's probably all to do with extra demands by bubs for oxygen!? 
I sometimes feel like something heavy is sat on my chest :wacko:


----------



## Kerrieann

Thats exactly it nikki, like an elephant or something is sitting on there! I get heartburn alot too, but rennies help that but dont know what this is, think i might ask midwife next week


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ooh I also get heartburn lots - well at least I feel a bit more normal now Kerrie coz you are gettin the same feelin. I dont think I see a midwife for a good few weeks but remember gettin a similar thing with Aimee so I've not been too worried - I just put it down to one of them joyeous pregnancy drawbacks!

I must remember to STOP running up the stairs, I can barely breath when I get to the top! I forget I'm pregnant sometimes :dohh:


----------



## cho

Thats what i keep getting too mine is heart pulpatations with the flutters, butsometimes my breathings funny too x


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> Want your opinions.....
> 
> How long do you think is a good amount of time for your 4D scan? I'm toying between spending less money on a 15(ish)min scan or spending more on a 30min scan.... what do you think? :shrug:

The babybond scan that I am going to book is for 30 minutes and you get a 10 minute dvd with that one - they dont do one for any less time. They do recomend that the best time for you have the scan at babybond is between 27 -29 weeks (although thier website says 24 - 30 weeks).

The scans at babybond start at £139 for a growth scan (includes 5 mins dvd but only B&W pictures), then either £179 or £199 for 10 min DVD and 6+ colour pictures.

Theres another scan place about 10 miles from me, which include loads of photos and a photo cd as well as a dvd for only £139 ..... but DH wont go there as he likes babybond and knows what to expect :) x


----------



## mrsbling

I was feeling breathless and faint yestrday too, so must be just one of those things. I only walked upstairs and had to sit on the sofa at the top of the stairs as I was soooo worn out lol.

I think because I am always rushing about, and after breakfast yesterday I forgot about eating until about 2pm so I am sure that didn't help either.


Oooh talking about food..... I have just sent DH downstairs to make me a lovely sausage baguette (well half a baguette)...... cant wait :) x


----------



## mummyclo

Lucky you MrsBling, i think i had my first ever Braxton Hicks last night, not sure tho!
:)


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo what did it feel like - dont think I have had any yet, but have had lots of tightening around the stomach?


----------



## mummyclo

It was sort of like cramp on and off, in my tummy, but not painful, just weird LOL!


----------



## lozzy21

Iv just about court up, i go to work for 24 hours and come back to 10 pages. Mams friend has just dropped the steraliser round so thats one less thing i need to think about. My moses basket is at my aunts and by mine i do meen the one i used when i was a baby lol. Dont need blankets but i think im going to get a new matress for it. 

Ducky for the scan is it a 15 min apoinment or a 15 min scan? The one i want to go to offers you a 30 min apointment but a 15 min scan but others you have to be in and out within 15 mins so dont get that long being scaned.


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> I'm probably electing for c section too as I have already had an emergency one. I have also asked about a private room and was told that even if I want to pay for one it won't be allocated to me until the day I go in!!


Thats the same for me, I'd have to pay £150 per nite (could get a really nice hotel for that!) & even then, they cant guarantee the room will be free! :dohh:



nikki-lou25 said:


> Who started this milkshake business...I love it, naughty treat!! :happydance:

*Right, the milkshake story:*

Technically Lozzy started the whole thing, by telling me that she was eating Nutella out of a jar with a spoon......

So I mentioned that 'coffee republic' do delish Nutella milkshakes......

Then, Nut_Shake makes one & posts a lush picture of it too!.....

So, the very next day, I hit the supermarket to stock up on the ingredients & make one myself.....

~To be continued!~


----------



## Nessicle

I get palpitations and a heavy feeling too and it feels like my bump is dragging my body downards! 

I've had loads of braxton hicks - it's like tightening and hardening across your bump that lasts between 30-60 seconds, I get them every day to every few days. They don't hurt at all thankfully just a bit uncomfortable!

Yeah Nat I read that with twins it's best to go for a 4D at 25 weeks too, can't wait til all our 4D scans come rolling in!

I'm starving already - had a bowl of coco pops, half a packet of milk bottle sweets, a glass of strawberry Innocent smoothie, and two cups of tea in the space of an hour and a half....

x


----------



## Nessicle

there's no time limit with my 4D - it's just however long it takes to get the images we want but think the normal actual scanning time is 20 mins for mine and the appt is around 30-45 minutes in total!

EDIT: fat baby alert on my ticker!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

Oh thats right blame me :rofl: The one person who hasent had a milkshake!

O iv just noticed iv moved up a box :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

yay for our fat babies Lozzy he he!


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Oh thats right blame me :rofl: The one person who hasent had a milkshake!

:rofl: Sorry Lozzy! :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Ness i am so jelouse of your bump. I just look like i need a poo.


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: lozzy I reckon that's what most people think about me he he!!

is it normal for our appetites to start picking up now we're not far off 3rd tri? I've just been starving for the past week lol


----------



## sammiwry

Fat babies!! I've still got 12 weeks at work :-(


----------



## lozzy21

Id do a flesh pic but all you will see is my flab.

I go through stages where ill be starving but then the next day i wont want to eat


----------



## lozzy21

Me too Sammi but i can remember when it was 20 so im not feeling that bad about it


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Fat babies!! I've still got 12 weeks at work :-(

lol I've got 15!!!


----------



## Pixxie

Woo check out all these fat babies! :dance: 

Im due another bump pic soon, I think I just look a bit fat though :( feeling major bump envy towards Ness :haha: xx


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> I just look like i need a poo.

& I wish I could have a poo! :blush:

(Sorry tmi, still suffering with that darn constipation! :growlmad:)


----------



## Nessicle

aww he he thanks girls it's shrunk a bit today since I have had a poo lol but definitely still there :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

What lovely topics we talk about lol.


----------



## Nessicle

ugh wish I could finish mat leave as early as you guys you're so lucky! :( it's gonna kill me working til 38 weeks lol hoping I can manage to save 5 days holiday to finish at 37 weeks but I'm having a hard time now let alone in third tri :haha: 

still not sleeping properly and don't think I will now probably til Ava is about 10 lol so better get used to it!


----------



## lozzy21

I wish i could work longer ness but i physicaly wont be able to manage it. I wish i could cut my hours now but i cant afford to. Silly not being able to claim working tax credits till your 25.

You get people who go to uni and can can claim tax credits after only working for 4 years yet iv worked since i left school at 16 and will have worked for 9 before i could claim them. Till i got knocked up that is lol.

Not having a dig at any one who went to uni BTW just my rant about the system.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Good morning all!

And wow, what erm, special conversations we are having this morning :thumbup:

Apologies for pushing the milkshake craze! I blame my profile name, it sends out subliminal messages so subconsciously when talking to me you just feel an urge for a milkshake :haha:

Hubby and I can't decide on a name for our babies. People keep commenting we should call one Milk. Our surname is Sheikh (pronounced Shake). Poor child would be bullied the crap out of!!

And I finally got a long pillow to sleep with. Hubby bought it home when he got in from work (5am!) and opened it up for me to use. It's great!!


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> What lovely topics we talk about lol.

Dont we just! But who else could we share it with!....:haha::blush::haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> Hubby and I can't decide on a name for our babies.

Have you both got a shortlist of names yet?....:shrug:

Oh & what pillow did you get in the end?....:shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

lol Nat bet you'll get fed up of people suggesting Milk ha ha! Have you got any in mind that you like? A list?

Lozzy yeah I know you have a physically demanding job don't you would be hard to continue that! At least with mine I suppose I can milk it and refuse to move from my desk :haha:

I won't qualify for WTC anyway so won't be applying for them, I'm main earner in our house and OH doesnt earn that much, but once I go on mat leave and then back to work my salary will halve so we'll struggle a bit but hey everyone has to manage eh?!


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> lol Nat bet you'll get fed up of people suggesting Milk ha ha! Have you got any in mind that you like? A list?
> 
> Lozzy yeah I know you have a physically demanding job don't you would be hard to continue that! At least with mine I suppose I can milk it and refuse to move from my desk :haha:
> 
> I won't qualify for WTC anyway so won't be applying for them, I'm main earner in our house and OH doesnt earn that much, but once I go on mat leave and then back to work my salary will halve so we'll struggle a bit but hey everyone has to manage eh?!

You may qualify for them once you go back after mat leave. When working out how much you earn you deduct 100 pounds for every week you claimed SMP so you may get something.

I think we will have more money coming in once i go back to work part time than now.


----------



## Nut_Shake

For baby boy I want Zain or Aydin (pronounced like Aiden).

For baby girl I want Ava, Maya, Samara, Inaaya or Iman.

We have been looking at ethnic names (technically names that pass as muslim names as my family is Turkish and my hubbys is Pakistani)

I think we will eventually decide on the girls names without too many issues. But my hubby is like 'Oh I don't know about your boys names'. Problem is i've done 3 YEARS (yes, 3 years research) of names, just because I wanted to be ahead of the game when it came to looking at baby names, lol. And I can't stand any of the other millions of boys names i've seen! Those are the only 2 I like! Ugh it's so frustrating. Maybe i'll whisper my boys names into his ears as he sleeps, another subconscious tactic to get him to agree to one of them!!


----------



## lozzy21

I like Zain


----------



## Nut_Shake

I love Zain, but hubby has about 3873 cousins named Zain, which put me off it a teeny bit as i would prefer something original. I actually adore the name Aydin and am set on it. Hubbys just putting a spanner in the works right now!


----------



## lozzy21

Im sure there is a way round him, i got my choice of a boys first name cos he was adamant he wanted that middle name but i dident so we could have his choice of middle name if we got my choice for first name


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Lozzy Ill have to look in to it while I'm off work and see if I can get anything :flower:

Aww Nat Ava is my girls name too it's delish! I adore it! 

I love Aydin for a boy - that was one of my choices but OH said he didnt like it boo!! 

would you go with muslim names for middle names or if you find one you love would it be a first name?


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Im sure there is a way round him, i got my choice of a boys first name cos he was adamant he wanted that middle name but i dident so we could have his choice of middle name if we got my choice for first name

My OH didnt want Ava as a first name but I said he could choose her middle name lol he seemed happy with that - he adores the name Lysia and it's pretty and unusual so 'let' him have it :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

Lovely names ladies :)
I like noah but i think i should choose another, just incase he does'nt look like a noah!
:shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

Noah is a gorgeous name I love it x


----------



## lozzy21

The names we'v picked arnt common so there isent a look to them IYGWIM so wev just picked the one


----------



## Nut_Shake

Middle names are set. The boy will have my hubbys middle name, it's been passed down since his great grandfather. The girl will have my hubbys mums name as her middle name. She passed away suddenly a year ago and hubby still can't fathom that she isn't here, i've never known someone to be so close to their mother, I know he's found it horribly difficult to come to terms with. So we are both happy with the middle names of both babies.

So boy: Aydin Ahmed Sheikh
Girl: Ava Shahnaz Sheikh / Samara Shahnaz Sheikh

I didn't really want the twins names starting with the same later, so am maybe looking at Samara instead. TBH my hubby only uses his middle name on his passport and bank cards. Otherwise they don't even get mentioned! I'm hating looking at names now, Milk Sheikh is starting to sound like a good easy option!


----------



## lozzy21

I think i prefer Ava with his mums name, lots of S'S otherwise


----------



## Nut_Shake

I love Ava Lysia, such a beautiful name. I was also considering Noah, but it just didn't really sit right with me and with the middle and last name. I agree you should have a couple to choose from on the day!


----------



## Nessicle

gorgeous names Nat Samara is beautiful sounds very exotic - sounds like your OH has had a tough time with his mum passing away. I'm very close to my mum so would be devasted if I lost her


----------



## Nessicle

Nut_Shake said:


> I love Ava Lysia, such a beautiful name. I was also considering Noah, but it just didn't really sit right with me and with the middle and last name. I agree you should have a couple to choose from on the day!

:flower: thank you hun!

we've chosen Imogen Ava as an alternative just in case she doesnt look like an Ava!

We had picked Ethan Andrew for a boy (Andrew is OH's middle name)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Yea, Ava and Samara are the front running contenders. Will let you all know what we eventually decide on, if we haven't killed each other by then!

What does everyone have planned for today?


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nessicle said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I love Ava Lysia, such a beautiful name. I was also considering Noah, but it just didn't really sit right with me and with the middle and last name. I agree you should have a couple to choose from on the day!
> 
> :flower: thank you hun!
> 
> we've chosen Imogen Ava as an alternative just in case she doesnt look like an Ava!
> 
> We had picked Ethan Andrew for a boy (Andrew is OH's middle name)Click to expand...

Imogen and Ethan are gorgeous too! Oooh, let me check if Ethan can also pass as a muslim name, haha!!


----------



## lozzy21

Naff all lol Im round my mums cos i cant be botherd with an empty house. This is the longest iv been away from OH in about 3 years. I can do one night fine but i think im starting to miss him a bit now.


----------



## Nut_Shake

No it doesn't, lol!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

lozzy21 said:


> Naff all lol Im round my mums cos i cant be botherd with an empty house. This is the longest iv been away from OH in about 3 years. I can do one night fine but i think im starting to miss him a bit now.

Ahh, where is he?


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha defo check Nat!! Ethan is a lovely name! 

I'm just laid in bed watching my sex and the city box set chilling out


----------



## mummyclo

Trying to cook, clean and tidy! With no energy ............ 
Mayb i will just sit here :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

He went to watch blackpool play as it was their first game in the prem so he went over on friday and is coming back later this evening


----------



## Nut_Shake

Not long to wait lozzy!! I have to deal with hubby going away for weeks on business every couple of months. Lame! But i just use the time to stay with my mum and get spoilt, because lord knows hubby can't cook, clean or do anything domestic at all actually so it all gets left to me! He's actually been working over the weekend so haven't seen him, we will have a nice day together today on the sofa with him watching stupid football (!) but then he's taking me for dinner later :)


----------



## cho

wow talkative again today, ususally weekends are quiet :)
I love how lozzy got the blame for the milkshake in the end lol!!!
we have chosen Dylan for a boy but not sure on middle name :shrug:
Ava is very popular now we had that too when we were unknown of sex and Eva 
All of your names sound beautiful, i find it difficult to pick boys, girls were easy.
I like traditional names Harry ect but DH hates it, hmm the whisper in teh ear is uppose could work but not sure if he would wake think im being sudductive lol. x


----------



## KellyC75

Love all the names you are choosing Girls....:flower:


----------



## cho

ooh i would love to be taken for dinner tonight i cant be bothered to cook, i should start preparing really lol.
Hey, actually DH did offer to take me to ASDA CAFE for lunch, he has to be kidding risht? lmao.
We have our first wedding anniversary on the 4th sept i wonder what suprise he will come up with then, just grin and bear it i suppose!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Woohoo ASDA Cafe!! :rofl:


----------



## cho

lmao what a shocker!!!!!
I nearly pissed myself.


----------



## mummyclo

Better than never getting an offer to be taken out :cry:


----------



## cho

I dont know i wasnt too pleased! 
I told him to stuff it which i kinda regret now as i am starving sat at the computer being rather stubborn gorging on a choc biscuit, but its not really filling me up :(


----------



## mummyclo

Awww :( im just eating 2 of those cook your own mini baguette things! YUMMY!


----------



## cho

ooh are those the ones you put in the oven, mmmmmmmm i love them with butter on and tomatoe soup!!


----------



## mummyclo

YEA!! Nice and warm with butter on! :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

Right im just writing a list of what iv got so my mam can tell me what i still need to get. Iv got loads i need to get but i cant think.


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> ooh are those the ones you put in the oven, mmmmmmmm i love them with butter on and tomatoe soup!!


WHY....WHY!? 

Why did you have to say that.....I really fancy that now! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

I fancied spag bol the other night. Made a huge pan of mince and just finished it, so I ate spag bol for 3 days straight, lol! Put on a pan to boil today for the spaghetti, then soon realised i'd forgotten to put the water in. What a spaz!

I'm going to have an ice lolly... Soon I will be the size of a small country


----------



## lozzy21

Mother is cooking lasagna for tea, cant wait :D


----------



## louise1302

im on spaghetti and meatbaqlls tonight yummy

1 more sleep- wooooooooooo hooooooooo


----------



## cho

Im doing chilli stuffed in marrow bit random lol !!!
Using up the veg from the inlaws allotment yum! x


----------



## till bob

oh girlies sooooooo much to catch up on again cant wait till iv finished work i can be on here all day everyday lol just cookin sunday dinner cant really be arsed but gota do the whole housewife thing havent i hehe mine names gemma hatton if ppl want to add me on facebook cant remember sum of ur last names. just been shoppin and am now knackered im like and old lady bad siatica in my leg and bad heartburn :growlmad: not good hope ur all well today tho ladies xxx and Mmmmmmmmmm mikeshakes sound nice xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Blimey its taken me ages to catch up!!!
I really like the name Noah as well! DH suggested Harry - I say that it was a great idea would go really well with William!!! (My 5 year olds name!)

Nat I've just seen on yr sig yr "Team Purple"!!! I think thats great - really made me chuckle!!!! Oh and I added you on FB as well!!! Will have to have a nosey at yr pics at some point too!! Having a really lazy day today, its my b'day tomorrow and this'll be our last full child free wkend before baby comes! - didn't get out of bed till lunchtime and just gonna be lounging about with DH this afternoon - well until he disappears to the kitchen to cook Roast Chicken for dinner later!!!

All this talk of food and I thought I would share a pic of my lunch that DH made!!! It was delicious! And I can't believe that I actually managed to eat my half! And even polished off a lemon meringue muffin after as well!!!!

Oooo just noticed baby is the size of an aubergine now!!!!
 



Attached Files:







sandwich1.JPG
File size: 203.7 KB
Views: 4









sandwich2.JPG
File size: 224.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cho

KellyC75 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> ooh are those the ones you put in the oven, mmmmmmmm i love them with butter on and tomatoe soup!!
> 
> 
> WHY....WHY!?
> 
> Why did you have to say that.....I really fancy that now! :dohh: :haha:Click to expand...

ooohps sorry :)


----------



## cho

WILSMUM said:


> Blimey its taken me ages to catch up!!!
> I really like the name Noah as well! DH suggested Harry - I say that it was a great idea would go really well with William!!! (My 5 year olds name!)
> 
> Nat I've just seen on yr sig yr "Team Purple"!!! I think thats great - really made me chuckle!!!! Oh and I added you on FB as well!!! Will have to have a nosey at yr pics at some point too!! Having a really lazy day today, its my b'day tomorrow and this'll be our last full child free wkend before baby comes! - didn't get out of bed till lunchtime and just gonna be lounging about with DH this afternoon - well until he disappears to the kitchen to cook Roast Chicken for dinner later!!!
> 
> All this talk of food and I thought I would share a pic of my lunch that DH made!!! It was delicious! And I can't believe that I actually managed to eat my half! And even polished off a lemon meringue muffin after as well!!!!
> 
> Oooo just noticed baby is the size of an aubergine now!!!!

omg what is that in your sarnie that looks bloody delish!!


----------



## WILSMUM

cheese, antipasto selection from co-op, salad and mustard mayo!!! It was AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## cho

oh it looks very yummy i have been avoiding salami ect thinking we wasnt suppose to eat it god damn it!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ahh Happy Bday WILSMUM!
I love being Team Purple, haha! It seems i am the only one on it right now though. I asked admin to add a purple stork to the symbols but they haven't replied yet, tut. Nikki-lou25 actually made the purple stork for me!! And wow, that sandwich looks amazing!!

Just gonna jump in the shower now, I stink of an arse


----------



## WILSMUM

oh I didn't really think about it - just presumed it would be OK! Whoops!

Lol @ Nat! U do make me giggle!!!


----------



## mummyclo

I think salami is ok, its cooked right?


----------



## ducky1502

It amazes me how much everyone on here can talk about food lol. I honestly thought pregnant people ate for the sake of eating but now I'm the pregnant one and eating like a horse I totally understand! I'm ALWAYS freaking hungry and I ALWAYS fancy eating rubbish.

Going to see Inception tonight so I think a biiiiiig drink, nachos and popcorn are on the cards :)


----------



## mummyclo

ducky1502 said:


> It amazes me how much everyone on here can talk about food lol. I honestly thought pregnant people ate for the sake of eating but now I'm the pregnant one and eating like a horse I totally understand! I'm ALWAYS freaking hungry and I ALWAYS fancy eating rubbish.
> 
> Going to see Inception tonight so I think a biiiiiig drink, nachos and popcorn are on the cards :)

OMG Ducky i have eaten soooo much popcorn in the last 24 weeks :haha:
Im addicted to it! Especially Butterkist :happydance:


----------



## Nut_Shake

ducky1502 said:


> It amazes me how much everyone on here can talk about food lol. I honestly thought pregnant people ate for the sake of eating but now I'm the pregnant one and eating like a horse I totally understand! I'm ALWAYS freaking hungry and I ALWAYS fancy eating rubbish.
> 
> Going to see Inception tonight so I think a biiiiiig drink, nachos and popcorn are on the cards :)

There's A LOT to think about in Inception. Very good film and very symbolic, I love weird films like that.

And don't drink too much in the cinema, the film is 2.5 hours so you don't want to have to keep running out to wee! And with this film if you miss 5 mins you'll have NO idea what the hell is going on!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Woah ladies you made me catch up on another 7 pages!!! :haha: I love talking about food, hehe, my fave subject of late!

Nat i love the names you have picked, love samara (spl?)

We are deciding between Oliie and Jude at the moment and get mixed opinions on both! Will probly go with something completely different when hes actually born tho! Jake didnt even have a name untill he was 4 days old lol :haha:

Have been out to lunch again lol, had a blue cheese pizza at pizza hut, im addicted to them they are sooooo nice! And been painting my hallway and landing and now chilling thinking about dinner :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Woah ladies you made me catch up on another 7 pages!!! I love talking about food, hehe, my fave subject of late!

Nat i love the names you have picked, love samara (spl?)

We are deciding between Ollie and Jude at the moment and get mixed opinions on both! Will probly go with something completely different when hes actually born tho! Jake didnt even have a name untill he was 4 days old lol 

Have been out to lunch again lol, had a blue cheese pizza at pizza hut, im addicted to them they are sooooo nice! And been painting my hallway and landing and now chilling thinking about dinner :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

Nut_Shake said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> It amazes me how much everyone on here can talk about food lol. I honestly thought pregnant people ate for the sake of eating but now I'm the pregnant one and eating like a horse I totally understand! I'm ALWAYS freaking hungry and I ALWAYS fancy eating rubbish.
> 
> Going to see Inception tonight so I think a biiiiiig drink, nachos and popcorn are on the cards :)
> 
> There's A LOT to think about in Inception. Very good film and very symbolic, I love weird films like that.
> 
> And don't drink too much in the cinema, the film is 2.5 hours so you don't want to have to keep running out to wee! And with this film if you miss 5 mins you'll have NO idea what the hell is going on!!Click to expand...

Totally agree with that, so glad i limited my drinks during the film. Drank loads straight after though x


Im having a lazy day today, went and met a prgnant friend from november thread, had a look round the shops and a nice drink. While babys dad had our little girl, when i got back home he had put a beef joint onto to roast and had planned a nice roast dinner for my tea tonight!!!! Really not like him to be nice and thoughtful, so going to make the most of being able to sit with my feet up all afternoon x x


----------



## mummyclo

I love the name ollie too!! Damn its so hard choosing names! :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm beginning to think this baby won't have a name till its at least a week old esp if it turns out to be a girl!!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha: bless ya wilsmum, you will think of something and it doesnt matter if he/she is nameless for a while lol, oh happy bday for tomorrow hun! :flower: itsmy bday on thuirs and then we are going away on friday for our 1st wedding anniversary! Cant wait!!! x


----------



## mummyclo

WILSMUM - Happy Birthday for tomorrow! :happydance:
Kerrie - Happy Birthday for thurs and Congrats on your anniversary! Your making me so jealous of your beautiful bump, it gets more lovely everytime! :cry:


----------



## mrsbling

Nut_Shake said:


> I love Zain, but hubby has about 3873 cousins named Zain, which put me off it a teeny bit as i would prefer something original. I actually adore the name Aydin and am set on it. Hubbys just putting a spanner in the works right now!

I am sure you will talk him round nutshake ;) ........ I wanted Amelia for a girl but DH didnt like it - eventually he said its fine anything you want is fine..... but now I can have it I am going off it :haha: I also like Summer but our Surname is Knight so she would have the mickey taken out of her at school ....... summer knight ....hmmmm doesnt sound quite right lol.

So its back to the drawing board for girls names

New list is

Ella (or Ellie)
Isabella (or isabell)
Chloe
Sophia
Emily
Lauren
Grace

...and I keep adding to the list :)


----------



## mummyclo

mrsbling said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I love Zain, but hubby has about 3873 cousins named Zain, which put me off it a teeny bit as i would prefer something original. I actually adore the name Aydin and am set on it. Hubbys just putting a spanner in the works right now!
> 
> I am sure you will talk him round nutshake ;) ........ I wanted Amelia for a girl but DH didnt like it - eventually he said its fine anything you want is fine..... but now I can have it I am going off it :haha: I also like Summer but our Surname is Knight so she would have the mickey taken out of her at school ....... summer knight ....hmmmm doesnt sound quite right lol.
> 
> So its back to the drawing board for girls names
> 
> New list is
> 
> Ella (or Ellie)
> Isabella (or isabell)
> Chloe
> Sophia
> Emily
> Lauren
> Grace
> 
> ...and I keep adding to the list :)Click to expand...

Chloe is a nice name, i can vouch for that! :winkwink:


----------



## lozzy21

So me and my mam wrote out my list of what i need to get and my aunty came round. She crossed half of the things of the list as she knows she has them and said if i come raid her basment she probably has loads more. Going to save me a fortune!


----------



## louise1302

nutshake i love aydin

my names so far are 

boys
lachlan finnlay and noah

girls
meadow freya and hope

will be down to 3 by toimorrow though i hope :happydance:


----------



## louise1302

lozzy thats excellent i have nothing as after archie i wasnt having more hmmmmm


----------



## mrsbling

OMG its hard work keeping up with you lot - you really can chat lol

I only went out to town for an hour or so and popped in to costa for a mango and passionfruit frappuchino - and it was delish.... then we popped to boots to buy some newborn nappies - they are soooo small :) then you have moved along about 6 pages?????

As you have been talking food again, I am now hungry again...... must go and see what i can find in the kitchen..... or perhaps a takeaway hmmmmmm too many decisions for me!!!


----------



## mrsbling

Mummyclo...... my DH loves the name Chloe its his favourite ;)


----------



## mummyclo

Always makes me happy when people say i have a nice name :blush:


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm pretty much the same as you Louise - I was adament from about half hr after coming round from the ga after having Wil that I wasn't having anymore and if it wasn't for meeting my DH then I wouldn't of!!!!
Seeing as Wil is 5 I dont have an awful lot left from when he was a baby, my ex gave me back my old travel system but I didn't really want to use it as it was his parents that bought it and after I'd finished with it, his sister had it for a bit!! Thankfully I don't have to as my Mums bought us a new one!!! I've still got Wils cotbed so thats a big saving, just need to get a new mattresse for it (my mum bought the cotbed so it feels more like its mine iykwim!) and I've got his highchair as well and quinny zapp which I'm sure I'll use again as I loved it with DS esp if I ever had to catch the bus!!!!
As soon as I get my HIP grant through then I'll be getting the moses basket and a few other bits and pieces so by then I think we'll have all the major stuff! Then it'll just be nappys and forumla etc nearer the time!!!


----------



## lozzy21

What do you lot feel on letting your OH wet the babys head?

Both my MIL and my mother have said im mean cos iv said OH isent going out on the piss when baby is a few days old. One or two down the local fair enough but why should i have to stay in on my own with a newborn while hes out getting plasterd when thats all iv done this pregnancy? (to be fair i could have gone with and he's asked if i minded him going but i dont fancy clubbing till 4am at 5 mounths pregnant)

I wont mind when baby like 6-8 weeks old but not right away.


----------



## spencerbear

I wouldnt be happy either lozzy, not straight away. My ex did that last time and was ill for 2 days after, so i had him and a new baby to look after.


----------



## mayb_baby

:blue: bump 4 me xoxo


----------



## mrsbling

mayb_baby said:


> :blue: bump 4 me xoxo

woohoo congratulations, bet you are delighted :) x


----------



## mrsbling

Lozzy, I dont think I would have the energy to look after LO and a drunken partner!!!! 

I have already told DH that he wont be able to play golf every weekend at first, and hes fine with that ...... so I have sent him back down the golf club now to get some extra time in before LO arrives ;) x


----------



## KellyC75

louise1302 said:


> 1 more sleep- wooooooooooo hooooooooo

I cant tell you how excited I am to know which team you are on....:happydance:

What time is your scan at? :shrug:



mayb_baby said:


> :blue: bump 4 me xoxo


Congratulations...:baby:


----------



## Kerrieann

mummyclo said:


> WILSMUM - Happy Birthday for tomorrow! :happydance:
> Kerrie - Happy Birthday for thurs and Congrats on your anniversary! Your making me so jealous of your beautiful bump, it gets more lovely everytime! :cry:

I bet you have a lovely bump hun, have you put a bump pic on lately? Would love to see one :happydance:

Congrats maybe_baby on ur blue bump!! :wohoo:

Louise good luck for tomorrow i actually cant wait to hear what you are having, im thinking a little girlie :flower:


----------



## Kerrieann

My hubby went out to wet the babys head when i had Jake, he was 3 days old but i had all my friends round and my mum and sister and we had wine and watched films, i actually had a really nice relaxing girlie night, but now i have Jake i dont think i would be happy with him going out so soon after the birth again so might ask him to wait a couple of weeks!


----------



## till bob

congrats may b on team blue and happy bday 2 wilsmum and to u kerrie for thurs incase i forget also have a wonderful first anniversary fri. well we had a lovely roast dinner im so tired tho cud just fall asleep but as im in the middle of colourin my sis hair i better stay awake lol got my sis hen weekend fri till sun in leeds cant wait xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Ah bet you will have a great time tillbob! Got anything planned for the hen? :haha: It was a year ago today that i had my hen do, id love to have that night again, had such a good weekend!


----------



## lozzy21

Right im sure it was on this thread i seen what im looking for.

It was a while back and we were taking about the angel care monitor and some one posted a link for a monitor with a movment sensor but instead of a sensor mat it was this little thing that clipped to babys nappy.

Any ideas?


----------



## till bob

yep kerrie we have got allsorts planned for her lol we r havin dirty dancin lessons on the sat cant wait for that as its my ultimate fav film i wish id had done sumthin more excitin for my hen night tilly was only 7 weeks old tho so didnt really feel like doin anythin but regret it now sorry louise forgot to say good luck to u for tomoro cant wait to hear wat u r havin xxx


----------



## spencerbear

Seeing as im a yellow bump, think i should really find a boys name just in case im wrong, lol

so far i have 

Finley
Matthew
James
Alexander

Surname is Spencer, what do you think?


----------



## louise1302

lozzy21 said:


> Right im sure it was on this thread i seen what im looking for.
> 
> It was a while back and we were taking about the angel care monitor and some one posted a link for a monitor with a movment sensor but instead of a sensor mat it was this little thing that clipped to babys nappy.
> 
> Any ideas?

do you mean the respisense monitor?


----------



## lozzy21

louise1302 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Right im sure it was on this thread i seen what im looking for.
> 
> It was a while back and we were taking about the angel care monitor and some one posted a link for a monitor with a movment sensor but instead of a sensor mat it was this little thing that clipped to babys nappy.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> do you mean the respisense monitor?Click to expand...

Could be, thanks


----------



## louise1302

KellyC75 said:


> louise1302 said:
> 
> 
> 1 more sleep- wooooooooooo hooooooooo
> 
> I cant tell you how excited I am to know which team you are on....:happydance:
> 
> What time is your scan at? :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> :blue: bump 4 me xoxoClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulations...:baby:Click to expand...


its at 2pm, ill take my iphone lol so i can post it on fb as soon as i find out, im still saying blue


congrats on your blue bump maybe :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Tillbob thats such a great idea! Ive never even heard of them before, bet you will have such a laugh!

Spenecr i think James and Finley go better with ur surname and like Finley best as its more unusual, although finley james spencer sounds really cute!!


----------



## lozzy21

Have you used one Louise?


----------



## lozzy21

Hmmm only downside is i would have to get a sound montor aswell :(


----------



## louise1302

i had one from archie being 2 months until he was 1 and im definitely getting one for this one
i was going to buy the angelsounds one but i read if your mattress is over 11 cm thick then they didnt work as effectively 
i found it really easy to use you literally just clip it on and press the button on the side and its away, if you want to hear a click with each brath/movement then you just press again. it flashes green when reguilar breathing is present, yellowy/orange for regular movement, red when the alarm is sounding and a dark orangy red if the buzz thing has been used but the alarm hasnt needed to be sounded(for example if the unit has 'buzzed' baby if its not picked up breathing but then picked it up again). the alarm also goes off if theres been 5 instances of 'buzzing'
i did get a few false alarms and would now and again hear the buzz bit go off but tbh i found it so reassuring to have as i could put it on him in the car or pram or even the swing not just in the cot


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm so tired after reading all the pages to catch up!!

thankfully I had a roast lamb dinner in between otherwise I'd of been starving.

Good luck on the scan tomorrow.

I'm loving all the baby names.

congrats on team blue maybe.


----------



## louise1302

im hungry....again

i only had spahetti and meatballs an hour ago and im starving, i cant decide what i want though have tried sweets but theyre not doing it for me tonight i think i want carbs


----------



## lozzy21

louise1302 said:


> i had one from archie being 2 months until he was 1 and im definitely getting one for this one
> i was going to buy the angelsounds one but i read if your mattress is over 11 cm thick then they didnt work as effectively
> i found it really easy to use you literally just clip it on and press the button on the side and its away, if you want to hear a click with each brath/movement then you just press again. it flashes green when reguilar breathing is present, yellowy/orange for regular movement, red when the alarm is sounding and a dark orangy red if the buzz thing has been used but the alarm hasnt needed to be sounded(for example if the unit has 'buzzed' baby if its not picked up breathing but then picked it up again). the alarm also goes off if theres been 5 instances of 'buzzing'
> i did get a few false alarms and would now and again hear the buzz bit go off but tbh i found it so reassuring to have as i could put it on him in the car or pram or even the swing not just in the cot

Yer i was liking the look of it till i realised that i would have to get another monitor to be able to hear baby.


----------



## KellyC75

louise1302 said:


> its at 2pm, ill take my iphone lol so i can post it on fb as soon as i find out, im still saying blue

I must admit...I am thinking blue for you too, only because your MS has been pretty bad & long lasting....:baby:

I shall look forward to hearing....Hopefully someone can let me know on here, as I dont have facebook

Good luck & enjoy...:happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Wow u lot talk A LOT!!! 

I've been out for ONE day and had 17 pages to read :haha: Went to the park then to a BBQ! Was a nice day but I am shattered!


----------



## sammiwry

louise1302 said:


> im hungry....again
> 
> i only had spahetti and meatballs an hour ago and im starving, i cant decide what i want though have tried sweets but theyre not doing it for me tonight i think i want carbs

I'm hungry again too and lot long had chips and chicken dippers as i forgot to get dinner for tonight yesterday when i went to tesco and it was all the spar shop had :S


----------



## lozzy21

Got my appointment through to be assed or given a fembrace.

Ill be one hot mamma :rofl:


----------



## ducky1502

Evening ladies, went to see Inception at the cinema earlier, definately recommend it!

Then I had the pleasure of doing an hour of washing up and cleaning the kitchen, boo! Work tomorrow :( booooooooooooooring!

Will update you all with a bump pic this wk, I look like I'm smuggling a bowling ball :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

Morning girls and thanks for all the birthday wishes!!!
Good luck with yr scan today louise, can't wait to find out what yr having!!!

I don't know how u girls can all eat - after my sarnie at lunchtime yesterday I didn't want to eat again for the rest of the day! DH put a chicken in to roast and the smell was making me feel really ill! In the end he had to cook it and make the gravy and leave the reast of the roast cause i couldn't face it - we ended up have chicken salad sarnies at 8pm!

I would do a bump pic toay but my cameras pretty much died - i'm getting a new one for my b'day but its probably not gonna be here fro a cple of days but as soon as I get it my bump will be the first thing I take a piccie of!!! Lol

Anyway I guess I'd better get this bookkeeping assignment done, only got 4 days to get this assignment done and then learn about end of year accounts etc before doing the final assignemnt! Got cleaning to do Friday and Sat morning ready for DHs parents coming for the wkend and also Wil comes home on Sunday!!! Its gonna be a busy week!


----------



## ducky1502

Morning all!!

Good luck with your scan louise :)

Just had breakfast, gotta rush to get ready for work now :( boo! I bet when I get back you will have done 100 pages!

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## Mizze

Morning ladies - blimey I leave you alone for a couple of days and it takes an hour to catch up!

First - Happy Birthday Wilsmum! 
Secondly - I love so many of the names you were discussing over the weekend that I cant list them all! 

What do you think of Caitlin / Caitlyn as a girls name? DH and I have been trying to think of a name that didnt shorten into something we didnt like. - I love Juliet for example but she would end up being Julie or just Ju - which wasnt what we had in mind at all. Whereas with Caitlin (which is DH's favourite) it would be shortened to Cait - which is lovely. Im still thinking of Sophie or Sophia as a middle name. 

I missed the milkshake frenzy at the weekend but it sounded good! Nat I think Milk is a lovely name for a girl :) :winkwink:

My indulgence was Crunchy Nut cornflakes - I had three bowls of it yesterday. :blush: I dont think the packet is going to last the week. 

Good luck with the scan Louise - I will be thinking of you! 

Hungry already and I only ate my breakfast 1/2 and hour ago.

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning how are youladies today? i gotta wait in for my new blackberry to be delivered :wohoo:

Good luck Louise cant wait to hear back from you!


----------



## WILSMUM

I like the name Caitlyn the only problem I have with it is I know a little girl at school by that name and shes a bit of a little madam!!!! Thats the only problem with working at a school - you associate so many names with the kids there and then it puts you off the name!!!!!

nother day of no apetite again for me by the looks of things - had my brekkie just after 7am and ever since I've felt really queasy!
At this rate I'll pop the baby out and a week later I'll be a size 10 which'll be nice!!! Lol!!


----------



## cho

Mizze said:


> Morning ladies - blimey I leave you alone for a couple of days and it takes an hour to catch up!
> 
> First - Happy Birthday Wilsmum!
> Secondly - I love so many of the names you were discussing over the weekend that I cant list them all!
> 
> What do you think of Caitlin / Caitlyn as a girls name? DH and I have been trying to think of a name that didnt shorten into something we didnt like. - I love Juliet for example but she would end up being Julie or just Ju - which wasnt what we had in mind at all. Whereas with Caitlin (which is DH's favourite) it would be shortened to Cait - which is lovely. Im still thinking of Sophie or Sophia as a middle name.
> 
> I missed the milkshake frenzy at the weekend but it sounded good! Nat I think Milk is a lovely name for a girl :) :winkwink:
> 
> My indulgence was Crunchy Nut cornflakes - I had three bowls of it yesterday. :blush: I dont think the packet is going to last the week.
> 
> Good luck with the scan Louise - I will be thinking of you!
> 
> Hungry already and I only ate my breakfast 1/2 and hour ago.
> 
> Mizze xx

Caitlin is nice im biased though my neice is called caitlin! xx


----------



## louise1302

i love the name caitin and sophia goes lovely with it my next door neighbours grand daughter is spelled katelon not sure if i like that spelling of it but i lovethe name

sat here trying to pass the hours without thinking of thwe scan arrgghh why did i have to have an afternoon one


----------



## cho

louise1302 said:


> i love the name caitin and sophia goes lovely with it my next door neighbours grand daughter is spelled katelon not sure if i like that spelling of it but i lovethe name
> 
> sat here trying to pass the hours without thinking of thwe scan arrgghh why did i have to have an afternoon one

Good luck today hun x

Omg i am soooo hungry today DH bought me a bacon sarnie and a tea in at 7 this morning, and i am not making some toast oohps! x


----------



## Kerrieann

Hehe im sooo hungry today too, ive had peanut butter on toast for brekki about 9 and im hungry again! Charlotte did your get ur prob sorted hun? About the prolapse?


----------



## cho

No i ahve a doctors app wednesday hun, it still feels sore but only when i am sat on the loo, even if i am not doing anyting, its that position GRAVITY lol.
Hehe i ahve peanut butter on my toast at the mo, just put in me 3rd slice eek!!!


----------



## Mizze

Thanks for the replies on Caitlyn - I agree that Katelon wouldnt be the way id spell it. You can spell my name several different ways and ive spent my life spelling it out to people and its annoying.

Its a bugger isnt it when you get negative connatations to a name - there is a slight one for us with Caitlin too - not the name but the mother of the only girl I know with this name is beyond words awful and (IMHO) her little Caitlin should be removed from her. 

Anyway - Charlotte yes, did you get that sorted hon? 

Im starving today - have already eaten brekkie and a piece of wedding cake and it looks like wedding cake piece number 2 will be eaten soon too! 

Mizze x


----------



## lylasmummy

Hi, Ive just noticed, Im still on for the 6th, I had a MMC at 10 weeks :cry: xx


----------



## cho

The other thing is i am sure my appetite has really increased since trying some new tablets because my belly keeps bubbling with t5hem think just where its getting used to them and sometimes im sure i mistake that with being hungry!
I want to give these a go though as there only herbal and its better then living of laxatives :)


----------



## cho

lylasmummy said:


> Hi, Ive just noticed, Im still on for the 6th, I had a MMC at 10 weeks :cry: xx

Sorry to hear that :hugs: xx


----------



## Pink-Mummy

just caught up with the thread ladies.... and now i need peanut butter on toast! YUUUUUUM. Hope you're all feeling well. xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Lylasmummy im so sorry hun :hugs: ill take you off the list, i hadnt realised :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

lylasmummy said:


> Hi, Ive just noticed, Im still on for the 6th, I had a MMC at 10 weeks :cry: xx

Oh hon im so sorry. :hugs:

Mizze xxx


----------



## Pink-Mummy

lylasmummy said:


> Hi, Ive just noticed, Im still on for the 6th, I had a MMC at 10 weeks :cry: xx


:hugs: Thoughts and prayers. xxx


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

Hope you all are having a good day... good luck with scan Louise :)
I just came back from yoga.. it is sooooo good.. definitely recommend it. !
xx


----------



## Mizze

Im going to be trying out my Yoga DVD tonight -really looking forward to it!

I just ate my second piece of cake of the day and its not even 11am yet....

Mizze


----------



## cho

mmmmmmmmmmm cake!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cho

How may months are we all now i can never work it out, does the ticker move by how many months we are???


----------



## Mizze

Its hard to tell exactly because there are a different number of days in each month- Charlotte you are 5 months and a little bit at the moment and im nearly there! :) 
Im using the countdown ticker now which helps - Kelly I think had it first and I loved it so much I changed one of my tickers to a countdown.

Mizze


----------



## KellyC75

lylasmummy said:


> Hi, Ive just noticed, Im still on for the 6th, I had a MMC at 10 weeks :cry: xx


So very sorry :hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

26 weeks'll be 6 months as they're 52 weeks in a year!!! Lol!!!

I can't get over how much u girls eat - I had 50g of cereal with half a banana and some strawberries at about half 7 this morning and I've now just munched 2 little shortbread fingers while finishing an assignment and that'll be me now till about 12-1ish!!

They had some fudge tasters in our local butchers last week and before I was preg I LOVED fugde - tried a tiny piece and it was like eating a spoonful of sugar, nice but FAAAAAAAR to sweet for me!


----------



## spencerbear

Mizze said:


> Morning ladies - blimey I leave you alone for a couple of days and it takes an hour to catch up!
> 
> First - Happy Birthday Wilsmum!
> Secondly - I love so many of the names you were discussing over the weekend that I cant list them all!
> 
> What do you think of Caitlin / Caitlyn as a girls name? DH and I have been trying to think of a name that didnt shorten into something we didnt like. - I love Juliet for example but she would end up being Julie or just Ju - which wasnt what we had in mind at all. Whereas with Caitlin (which is DH's favourite) it would be shortened to Cait - which is lovely. Im still thinking of Sophie or Sophia as a middle name.
> 
> I missed the milkshake frenzy at the weekend but it sounded good! Nat I think Milk is a lovely name for a girl :) :winkwink:
> 
> My indulgence was Crunchy Nut cornflakes - I had three bowls of it yesterday. :blush: I dont think the packet is going to last the week.
> 
> Good luck with the scan Louise - I will be thinking of you!
> 
> Hungry already and I only ate my breakfast 1/2 and hour ago.
> 
> Mizze xx

I love Caitlyn too which is why its one of the names for my little one if its a girl......But got a completely different middle name x


I have finished a complete spring clean on my house now.....tookn me 2 days but everything has been done. Mind think i will kil anyone that makes a mess now, cause im worn out :nope:

Going to get my hair cut this afternoon but not entirely sure what to have done, should be interesting lol


----------



## KellyC75

spencerbear said:


> Going to get my hair cut this afternoon but not entirely sure what to have done, should be interesting lol


Enjoy your trip to the salon...:thumbup:


----------



## Mizze

Spencerbear you have just reminded me I desperately need to ring my hairdresser - my hair is sticking out all over the place - not a good look!

Mizze


----------



## Nut_Shake

Lylasmummy - I'm so sorry. Keep strong :( xxxx

Louise - Good luck today! x

Caitlyn is a lovely name!

And oh how I love discussing food, lol

I'm SO tired today. Got a belly ache too, I ate some extremely hot food last night, which I eat a lot of anyway, but i think maybe it just didn't go down very well last night. Ugh.

I've got loads of errands to run today. Can't. Be. Bothered. And I want cake.


----------



## - Butterfly -

so sorry Lylasmummy - sending :hugs:

Good luck with your scan today louise - can't wait to hear all about it.

I also agree that Caitlyn is a sweet name.

I'm not feeling great today - feeling queasy. Rosie is moving around loads now - I'm wondering if that has something to do with it. I have to say that I really can't remember Mollie moving around this much (maybe that was because of her muscle condition). Of course I love it that Rosie squiggles about though.

I've really gotta get into the garden today. The fruit is starting to drop off the trees so I really need to go rescue some!!


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> I've really gotta get into the garden today. The fruit is starting to drop off the trees so I really need to go rescue some!!

Ohhhh, fruit pies & crumbles! :happydance:


----------



## Pyrrhic

I can't believe how many December Mummies there are now! In 2008 there was about 15 of us :lol:


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> I've really gotta get into the garden today. The fruit is starting to drop off the trees so I really need to go rescue some!!
> 
> Ohhhh, fruit pies & crumbles! :happydance:Click to expand...

lol food again! lol

Yes lots and lots of apple crumbles!!! Not sure on the pies - never made pastry - maybe I should learn!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

rafwife said:


> I can't believe how many December Mummies there are now! In 2008 there was about 15 of us :lol:

Must have been something in the water this March!! :wacko:


----------



## Nut_Shake

- Butterfly - said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe how many December Mummies there are now! In 2008 there was about 15 of us :lol:
> 
> Must have been something in the water this March!! :wacko:Click to expand...

HAHAHA! Definitely!!


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> I've really gotta get into the garden today. The fruit is starting to drop off the trees so I really need to go rescue some!!
> 
> Ohhhh, fruit pies & crumbles! :happydance:Click to expand...

Its just all about food isnt it! :thumbup:

Have just eaten my lunch - mmmm roast chicken, salad and an extra portion of cauliflower cheese too. Am now contemplating whether a third bit of wedding cake would be too much,..... - in my defence they are small bits - honest guv. 

Mizze


----------



## KellyC75

Just changed my 'countdown' ticker....:thumbup:

Only 16 weeks until im holding my little girl :happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Now I want pie as well as cake!

I better get off my buttocks and go do all my errand stuff. Booo.


----------



## Mizze

OOoh nice ticker - god 16 weeks seems no time at all!! 

Mizze


----------



## ducky1502

I said this would happen.... I was only on here about 3hrs ago and I had pages and pages to catch up on. Good job I popped on whilst having my lunch at work. 

There's been a lot of talk of peanut butter and I've actually NEVER even tried it.


----------



## Nut_Shake

KellyC75 said:


> Just changed my 'countdown' ticker....:thumbup:
> 
> Only 16 weeks until im holding my little girl :happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9:

Amazing Kelly!!

OMG when you say it in weeks it sounds so close! I have about 15 weeks until I have both of my hands full! EEEEEEEK!!


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> OOoh nice ticker - god 16 weeks seems no time at all!!
> 
> Mizze

I know, I thought i'd better change it, months sounded longer! :dohh:

I can now see better how quick time is going past & I really need to start organising! :wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> There's been a lot of talk of peanut butter and I've actually NEVER even tried it.

WHAT! :dohh: I cant believe that, you gotta try it

Its Yummmmm :happydance:

& talking of peanut butter & pies, in the US they sell 'peanut butter pies'.........I wish I lived in America! :haha:


----------



## Mizze

Ducky, Peanut Butter is great - I heartily recommend it! 

I want a fruit pie now - will have to settle for the fruit I brought to work and havent eaten yet.

Mizze


----------



## till bob

hi girlies well i had a croissant(sp sorry) with nutella for brekkie its cause u were all talkin about nutella yday then i just had a sarnie and crisps and hubbys just come in with cream cakes so just had a chocolate eclair which was gorgeous i want another lol hope ur all well today ooh louise its crap wen u get an afternonn app isnt it day seems to drag xx


----------



## Nessicle

Right was reading back and all these pictures and talk of bread and baguettes gave me a jealous rage so I had to skip forward :haha: hope I've not missed too much?! Seems food is all we talk about now especially since Nat joined us - bad influence lady! :rofl: 

Ugh having a real shite day - some of you might have seen on FB that my boss had a go at me for not having time to do his filing and pay an invoice that I didnt even know was urgent. I sat in the ladies crying for about 10 minutes - just felt so shitty after how much hard work I put in last week doing someone elses work including a 7.30am start that I won't get paid for, working through part of my lunch break, not to mention the stress! So unfair men can't be such arseholes sometimes!! I don't know what I expected though there's always something here that's my fault even when I thought i was doign the right thing! 

Grrr!! 

To make myself feel better I bought two gluten free muffins and a set of two pink long sleeved vests from Next for Ava :haha: 

On a more positive note I realised this morning I have an extra weeks holiday I haven't taken yet so have more holiday than I thought meaning I can finish at 36 weeks rather than 37!! :happydance: 

Had my first middle of the night fridge raid last night to, my stomach was growing ridiculously and I got up and had a glass of milk and some Milka chocolate -yum yum!! 

xx


----------



## Mizze

Aw Ness. I hope you told your boss that since you'd been dumped someone else's work (since they went on holiday without bothering to do it) to do as well as your own and you were putting in unpaid overtime to deal with it that he should cut you a little slack - Idiot!! :growlmad: 

Someone has brought in more cakes into the office for a birthday - Im about to burst from cake over load and have a serious heartburn attack brewing because of it.

Mizze


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha I'd easily have the heartburn for cake :winkwink: thankfully I haven't really suffered with heartburn yet! 

I know I felt so upset Mizze, I didnt say anything other than I'd been horrendously busy with the work that had been dumped on me to do anything else and said I'd apologise to the client. Said it wasn't my fault but even so don't think he really cared - far as he was concerned it made him look bad so therefore someone had to be told off! 

I'll never put in overtime again for anything. I swear if I could afford to be a stay at home mum I'd jack in work completely! A-hole!! xx


----------



## KellyC75

Aww Ness :hugs:

My boss turned into a jerk when I was expecting DS2 :growlmad: I couldnt wait to leave!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Stupid bosses. Especially male bosses, they will never understand the strain of growing a child in your belly! I realised a while ago that I actually can't work for anyone, I don't know how to keep my mouth shut and if I don't like something my face shows it all, it's really bad of me, I wish I wasn't like that.

HOWEVER all your maternity leaves are drawing every closer! Light at the end of the tunnel! Woop woop!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Kel and Nat - why do men suddenly become arseholes when women are having children, even though I love being pregnant and love my girl so much already it's hard work and we should get a bloody medal for working full time whilst expecting! They need to accept that we can only do so much sometimes I wish I had a female boss - most of the time they are much more understanding! (I say most of the time cos some female bosses are complete bitches lol!) 

Nat I know what you mean - I get really defensive and high pitched like I'm being accused of something really wish I wasnt like that but can't help it, think it stems from my depression - always feeling like I'm being attacked even when I'm not. I have a tendancy to over react lol


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> Right was reading back and all these pictures and talk of bread and baguettes gave me a jealous rage so I had to skip forward :haha: hope I've not missed too much?! Seems food is all we talk about now especially since Nat joined us - bad influence lady! :rofl:
> 
> Ugh having a real shite day - some of you might have seen on FB that my boss had a go at me for not having time to do his filing and pay an invoice that I didnt even know was urgent. I sat in the ladies crying for about 10 minutes - just felt so shitty after how much hard work I put in last week doing someone elses work including a 7.30am start that I won't get paid for, working through part of my lunch break, not to mention the stress! So unfair men can't be such arseholes sometimes!! I don't know what I expected though there's always something here that's my fault even when I thought i was doign the right thing!
> 
> Grrr!!
> 
> To make myself feel better I bought two gluten free muffins and a set of two pink long sleeved vests from Next for Ava :haha:
> 
> On a more positive note I realised this morning I have an extra weeks holiday I haven't taken yet so have more holiday than I thought meaning I can finish at 36 weeks rather than 37!! :happydance:
> 
> Had my first middle of the night fridge raid last night to, my stomach was growing ridiculously and I got up and had a glass of milk and some Milka chocolate -yum yum!!
> 
> xx

Oh no Ness that was my craving with Bradley glass of milk and chocolate in middle of night be careful though i put on 4 and a half st with him!!!! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

:haha: thanks Charlotte lol I know I'm such a chocoholic at the moment! 

I've already had a Bounty and a gluten free choc muffin :blush: I don't eat massive portions of food though so hopefully it'll balance out....

I'll have to make sure I have plenty of carrot sticks and hummus or something stocked up lol x


----------



## Nessicle

Seems a daft question to be asking now but what will you all do once we've all had our babies...as in will you stay on the forum? 

I'm not sure I will post that much as won't have time really for a parenting journal etc and obviously won't be ttc or in any of the trimesters...I'll definitely keep in touch with everyone here through Facebook or email though at least we can each see our bubs growing up through Facebook (great invention!) xx


----------



## louise1302

I'm on team blue- well they think baby was lay funny so I have to go back in 4 weeks to double check 
A 5 a side footie team all of my own :cloud9:


----------



## Mizze

Aw Louise! And you knew LO was a boy didnt you!! Congratulations. 

Ness- there are baby and parenting forums on B&B - Im sure I will be using those! :)

Mizze


----------



## mummyclo

Congrats on :blue: louise! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

louise1302 said:


> I'm on team blue- well they think baby was lay funny so I have to go back in 4 weeks to double check
> A 5 a side footie team all of my own : cloud9:

Congratulations Louise, im sure all the 'Big' Brothers are really pleased to have another Boy joining them :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> Seems a daft question to be asking now but what will you all do once we've all had our babies...as in will you stay on the forum?

I dont think I will stay on the forum, reluctantly.....I am emigrating next year & so with a New baby & a HUGE move planned, I dont think i'll have any free time...:wacko:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Well I've picked lots of plums but the apples aren't ready yet so there will be no baking in this house just yet!! Sorry girls no pies or crumbles to salivate over!!

I love peanuts but I'm just not so keen on peanut butter . . . . last time I had it was when I was preggers with Mollie . . . maybe I should give it a try again. :dohh:

What is everyone having for tea tonight - please give me some inspiration!! OMG more food talk!! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Mizze

Plum jam then Butterfly! :) 

Im having tomato based pasta (tin of tomatoes) with lots of chopped stirfry'd veg, onions, courgettes, peppers, mushrooms with grilled bacon (and possibly a spicy pepperami sliced and mixed in) on top of pasta. 

Mmmmm - easy quick and yummy. 

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

wow Mizze that is very healthy!! good on you! :thumbup:

don't think there is quite enough plums for jam so I'll probably just be giving them away as hubby only likes apples!! and I think if I eat all the plums I'll be sat on the toilet constantly!! :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

Congratulations Louise!! Ace you get to see him again too!! 

Yeah Mizze have seen those sections but just don't think I will post in them, I might browse them occasionaly to see if people I've met on here have had babies etc xx


----------



## Nessicle

that sounds yummy Mizze!! 

I'm having steak at the in-laws tonight x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mmm steak!! Yum Ness!! I have dinner envy now!! lol


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> What is everyone having for tea tonight - please give me some inspiration!! OMG more food talk!! :wacko::wacko:

Oh 'Butterfly', what have you started now! :dohh:

We are having a chicken korma, the men of the house are having real chicken & im having quorn chicken (cooked in my own special pan!)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Congrats Louise!!

I'm making a cod and leek pie tonight with sweet potato on top. Not sure how yet but those are ingredients i have in my fridge so will do it somehow!

I reckon i'll randomly use the baby and parenting forums on here, but prob not much. I'll always be around on FB though!!

Mmmm.... Plums....


----------



## Nut_Shake

Where you emigrating to Kelly?


----------



## Nessicle

I have it pink but no blood while pregnant -I like it juicy with blood usually but don't want to put bubs at any risk so always cook it through properly :thumbup: I'm gonna want chips with it too - hope that's what OH's mum does lol!


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> *wow Mizze that is very healthy!! good on you! *
> don't think there is quite enough plums for jam so I'll probably just be giving them away as hubby only likes apples!! and I think if I eat all the plums I'll be sat on the toilet constantly!! :dohh:

Ahem - well yes, I havent mentioned the three cakes id eaten by lunchtime have I - I need a relatively healthy tea to balance it out! 

Ness - I expect I will pop into the third tri for a little bit after to see the birth stories. But I expect we will all be a bit busy once the LO's are here!! :)

Mizze x


----------



## KellyC75

Im getting to know you all pretty well now, and enjoying all of your company each day :flower:

But as im not on facebook, I dont actually know alot of your names!

Mine is Kelly ~ which is kinda given away by my username :haha:

What are your real names? :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

yeah that's what I think Mizze! 

Will be nice if we can all stay in touch though for sure, and defo want to pop on to third tri and birth announcements to see who's had their babies etc! 

I'm text buddies with a couple of Dec Dreamers so will be able to keep everyone updated and vice versa! 

x


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> Im getting to know you all pretty well now, and enjoying all of your company each day :flower:
> 
> But as im not on facebook, I dont actually know alot of your names!
> 
> Mine is Kelly ~ which is kinda given away by my username :haha:
> 
> What are your real names? :shrug:

Mine is Siobhan - nice to meet you :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> Im getting to know you all pretty well now, and enjoying all of your company each day :flower:
> 
> But as im not on facebook, I dont actually know alot of your names!
> 
> Mine is Kelly ~ which is kinda given away by my username :haha:
> 
> What are your real names? :shrug:

mines on my signature :flower: x


----------



## Nessicle

who's been weight at mw appts? 

My mw hasn't weighed me since 6 weeks lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> *wow Mizze that is very healthy!! good on you! *
> don't think there is quite enough plums for jam so I'll probably just be giving them away as hubby only likes apples!! and I think if I eat all the plums I'll be sat on the toilet constantly!! :dohh:
> 
> Ahem - well yes, I havent mentioned the three cakes id eaten by lunchtime have I - I need a relatively healthy tea to balance it out!
> 
> Ness - I expect I will pop into the third tri for a little bit after to see the birth stories. But I expect we will all be a bit busy once the LO's are here!! :)
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...

LOL at the 3 cakes!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

I was only weighed at the booking in appointment at 6 weeks!!

I think she's worried I'll break the scales!


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: OH will have to roll me in to the mw office next week lol


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> Where you emigrating to Kelly?

Western Australia :happydance: We were due to leave last March, but with visa delays, we didnt

Then our beloved dog was diagnosed with cancer (November) & has been having chemo every 3 weeks, we havent been able to go, obviously wouldnt leave him :hugs:

We finally recieved our visas & have to either validate or move by March 2011, depending on if our dog is still with us?

So, its a bitter sweet move really, on the one hand, we cant wait to go & start our new lives, on the other, we will be going without our doggie & when he has crossed rainbow bridge :cry:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Oh Kelly I copied and changed my ticker too!! 

I've put it down as my expected cs date not my due date. Won't not for absolute sure until my scan at 34 weeks.


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Where you emigrating to Kelly?
> 
> 
> we will be going without our doggie & when he has crossed rainbow bridge :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

KellyC75 said:


> Im getting to know you all pretty well now, and enjoying all of your company each day :flower:
> 
> But as im not on facebook, I dont actually know alot of your names!
> 
> Mine is Kelly ~ which is kinda given away by my username :haha:
> 
> What are your real names? :shrug:

Chloe :haha:


----------



## Mizze

My name is Kathryn - Hello! :wave:

Ness ive not been weighed at all. At the booking appt the MW took my word for my weight (which was accurate) but I wasnt ever weighed to confirm it!

Mizze x


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> Oh Kelly I copied and changed my ticker too!!
> 
> I've put it down as my expected cs date not my due date. Won't not for absolute sure until my scan at 34 weeks.

Thats what I have put my countdown as, I had my date booked in at an early consultant appointment


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Oh Kelly I copied and changed my ticker too!!
> 
> I've put it down as my expected cs date not my due date. Won't not for absolute sure until my scan at 34 weeks.
> 
> Thats what I have put my countdown as, I had my date booked in at an early consultant appointmentClick to expand...

Is it normally a week prior to due date? so my due date is 21st - so cs would be 14th? I'm fairly certain I will elect for cs even if placenta moves.


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> Is it normally a week prior to due date? so my due date is 21st - so cs would be 14th? I'm fairly certain I will elect for cs even if placenta moves.

Yes, a week before....:thumbup:

My due date is 13th & im booked for 6th (I was 'allowed' 6th or 7th) :cloud9:


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Yes, a week before....:thumbup:
> 
> My due date is 13th & im booked for 6th (I was 'allowed' 6th or 7th) :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks hun. :hugs: I get butterflies in my tummy when I think about it - can't wait!Click to expand...


----------



## - Butterfly -

gotta go back to the garden to tidy up :dohh:

Will be back later!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Wow Kelly, I'd love to move to another country, really hope we can one day.

I've been weighing myself, midwife hasn't weighed me since before my first scan at 12 weeks! I've put on 12 lbs, but think it's ok (?) Haha!

I'm Natalie by the way :D


----------



## Nut_Shake

So when will I be expecting to go in for my elective c-section do you all think? I'm not sure how it works. 40 weeks is 17th Dec, would i be booked to go in at about 38 weeks??


----------



## cho

ness u usually dont get weighed again unless your very underweight or very overweight usually. Also hun you might want to come on here after as i expect your have lots of questions and things you may want to ask others when bubs is here, like when your pregnant we like to know "that" is normal ect. 


well i just bought a chocolate fudge cake oohps went down a treat with a cuppa. I am having a curry tonight ave mother coming over to join us and even better she is paying :) xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

mmmm chocolate fudge cake!


----------



## Pink-Mummy

Mizze which yoga DVD do u have? let me know if its any good! xxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

wowzers Kelly when you have your C-section I'll have just officially started mat leave! How weird is that?! 

Oh yeah Charlotte - will defo pop on if I have occasional questions but don't think I'll be on as much as I am now for sure! 

Hometime soon and I'm exhausted! Plan to sit in the garden tonight with my book - reading Dan Brown's The Lost Symbol! Then bath and bed!


----------



## Nessicle

is it normal when walking to feel like your skin just under your boobs and round your ribs is going to rip open? The weight of bump feels like it's pulling downwards and my skin feels really tight and sore especially at the end of the day like it's going to tear open. 

When walking I struggle to take a deep breath in cos of how tight and downward stretched it is!


----------



## - Butterfly -

bath and bed sounds good Ness!!


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> is it normal when walking to feel like your skin just under your boobs and round your ribs is going to rip open? The weight of bump feels like it's pulling downwards and my skin feels really tight and sore especially at the end of the day like it's going to tear open.
> 
> When walking I struggle to take a deep breath in cos of how tight and downward stretched it is!


I can feel like this too, even when sitting

Apply lots & lots of baby oil, or whatever you use to try & keep stretch marks at bay :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I moisturise with cocoa butter every morning and night - long as it's normal and I'm not about to rip open from the ribs down :haha: 

Just the downward pull sensation is a very uncomfortable and weird feeling isnt it?!


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> yeah I moisturise with cocoa butter every morning and night - long as it's normal and I'm not about to rip open from the ribs down :haha:
> 
> Just the downward pull sensation is a very uncomfortable and weird feeling isnt it?!

Yes, it is uncomfy....Some people get a bump support to help in the later months

I cant offer advice, as never used one


----------



## ARouge

I am listed on the 16th, and I'm having a boy!


----------



## ARouge

I wore a maternity belt with my last pregnancy with twins. It helped tremendously.


----------



## KellyC75

ARouge said:


> I am listed on the 16th, and I'm having a boy!

Yey...:happydance: Congrats on your Boy :baby:


----------



## cho

Bit random but has anyone been to Isle of Wight, as i want to take Bradley there either this wed or next and we were going to go to either Black gang chine, or Isle of wight zoo? does anyone no which one would be better to go to:shrug: x


----------



## ducky1502

Dinner tonight for me is chilli con carne, very cheap and quick to do so is always a good one when I simply can't be arsed lol.

My real name is Zoe btw :flower:

Once bubs is here I can't imagine I'll be on here half as much but I also think I'll have a million questions and need a lot of support so I won't be giving up bnb entirely. Plus I want to keep in touch with you ladies if possible :)

Congrats to the blue bumps today (sorry if I missed a pink one but I don't think I read about one)

Thinking of just not getting a 4D scan, I REALLY want one but I don't know if I can justify the money right now :( but we'll see.


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> Bit random but has anyone been to Isle of Wight, as i want to take Bradley there either this wed or next and we were going to go to either Black gang chine, or Isle of wight zoo? does anyone no which one would be better to go to:shrug: x


Ive been to Isle of White, but I was very young, so not much advice really, sorry! :dohh:

Bt this may help:winkwink::

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g186308-Activities-Isle_of_Wight_England.html


----------



## louise1302

my names louise :haha:

im a bnb addict :lol: ive been on here since i was regnant with archie(july 08) and tbh ive made some fantastic friends who i meet up with once a monthish

i think we should have a december dreamers meet up-where are we all from im in south manchester x


----------



## mummyclo

c.holdway said:


> Bit random but has anyone been to Isle of Wight, as i want to take Bradley there either this wed or next and we were going to go to either Black gang chine, or Isle of wight zoo? does anyone no which one would be better to go to:shrug: x

Charlotte i live there!! :haha:
I would say they are both crap, but im an adult! Blackgang chine is falling into the sea, and i suppose the zoo is ok, nothing like a mainland zoo tho!
Maybe Robin Hill? :shrug:


----------



## cho

whats at robin hill lol, i just looked at local attratctions, thought they ahd rides at that black gang chine :shrug: whoknows x


----------



## mummyclo

Hmmm they have a water slide thing and .............. lots of fake animals and dinosoars, and an indian and cowboy village.


----------



## cho

oh right brill ok well he will be happy any where i think lol, he starts pre-school in a couple of weeks so want to take him out for the day, he is dying to go to thomas land at drayton manor but cant go till end sept i think so eed something cheap and cheerful for now! x


----------



## mummyclo

Awww ok, there was a Thomas day at the IOW steam railway :shrug:
Not sure when that is on again, im pretty sure he will like Blackgang theres lots of different stuff there :)


----------



## KellyC75

louise1302 said:


> where are we all from im in south manchester x

I live in Hertfordshire :winkwink:


----------



## spencerbear

My name is emma

I live in hastings, east sussex

I havent been to isle of wight or years, cant believe i used to live opposite in Gosport. Living close you just take these things for granted lol


----------



## lozzy21

Hi ladies here is my 22 week bump pic. Excuse the mess in my room, im aching tonight.

Most of my "bump" is still fat though :(

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0809.jpg


----------



## Nut_Shake

I'm in South West London, Richmond. I don't think anyone lives even remotely near me!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

After all your mouth watering menus I ended up with part baked bread and ham!!

congrats on the team blues


----------



## - Butterfly -

oh and I live in Leicester


----------



## Nut_Shake

Lozzy, I can see a baby bump tbh cos it's higher than 'fat' would be!


----------



## Kerrieann

I made a mediterranian veg pasta bake with garlic bread, yummy! Congrats arouge on ur blue bump :wohoo:

Im from hertfordshire too kelly, where abouts are you?

Charlotte i really wanna take jake to thomas land too, where is drayton manor?


----------



## lozzy21

Thanks Nat, dosent feel like a bump. I wish i had planed baby cos i would have got of my arse and lost weight first.


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Im from hertfordshire too kelly, where abouts are you?
> 
> Charlotte i really wanna take jake to thomas land too, where is drayton manor?

Will PM you...:winkwink:

Drayton manor is a fun day out:

https://www.draytonmanor.co.uk/


----------



## Kerrieann

Lozzy defo looks like a bump shape to me hun :flower:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Here is my naked bump and fat lol!!! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Photo004.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrsbling

Nessicle said:


> thanks Kel and Nat - why do men suddenly become arseholes when women are having children, even though I love being pregnant and love my girl so much already it's hard work and we should get a bloody medal for working full time whilst expecting! They need to accept that we can only do so much sometimes I wish I had a female boss - most of the time they are much more understanding! (I say most of the time cos some female bosses are complete bitches lol!)
> 
> Nat I know what you mean - I get really defensive and high pitched like I'm being accused of something really wish I wasnt like that but can't help it, think it stems from my depression - always feeling like I'm being attacked even when I'm not. I have a tendancy to over react lol

Ness,my boss is female and is worse than a man when it comes to women and pregnancy!!!! 

When one of my staff went on the sick with Post Natal depression after her maternity leave, my boss want happy at all!!!!! Luckily I dealt with it all and the lady concerned is fine now and back working for me very happily 
........ but my boss started to act weird with me when I told her I was pregnant - after a few weeks she was putting more and more pressure on me and my department, and I called a meeting with her and went through all of my concerns...... needlesstosay she has left me and my department to my own devices ever since ;) x


----------



## mrsbling

It takes me aaaaages every day to catch up on here - cant get on facebook at work, as I wont allow my staff on, so its only fair that I dont.

....but all of this talk about cake is making me hungry and I am waiting for sainsburys to deliver my shopping!!!! Luckily I have cream cakes on order, and lots of lovely carte d'or and ben & jerry's ice cream on its way ;) just need to decide what to eat for dinner.................any suggestions?

Options:

Thai King prawn stir fry
chicken breast stuffed with cream cheese wrapped in bacon
stuffed peppers (with jacket potatoes stuffed with bacon, cheese and onion)
Chicken Fajitas
1/4lb beefburgers with potato wedges and salad
Chicken and salad pittas


I am soooo indecisive - I need help!!!! x


----------



## Nut_Shake

Fajitas or Thai king prawn stir fry!!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Butterfly - Bump is looking good! I can't wait to see how big we will all be by the end, lol!


----------



## mrsbling

Nut_Shake said:


> Fajitas or Thai king prawn stir fry!!!!

I am really looking forward to the cream cake and ice cream now :) 

Think the stir fry will be quickest so will go for that one........ then I can start on the dessert!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kerrieann

mmmm stuffed chicken sounds good! i want cake now, not fair :-(


----------



## anna matronic

Hi December Dreamers!! Just thought I'd pop in and say hello!!

Emma - I live in hastings too, quite a few off us round here!

Nut_Shake - I'm not near Richmond but used to live in Croydon and went to uni in Roehampton. Richmond is lovely :)


----------



## Pixxie

Im enjoying OH creeping a bit today, got taken for a lovely Italian and had spaghetti with prawns,crab,spring onion and lime :munch: yummy!

Although I must surrender him to the TV for the next few hours while United play, but he's not in the pub so I'll let him off ;) 

I feel huge today! Bending down is getting more difficult every day. Going for a bath later, better be careful I dont get stuck, theres no handles on our bath! :wacko: xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Im on pie and chips when OH comes in cos i realy cant be arsed to move. Oven is on though. 

Pixxie that sounds lush


----------



## Pixxie

Ive just found a stretch mark :cry: Damn my piercing filled youth!


----------



## lozzy21

Im starting to get a few in the middle neer my belly button but my skin dose not streach at all and its just fillling in the gaps lol


----------



## cho

mmmm i just had a delish curry and ate the lot!

Kerri i have never been to Drayton manor, but suppose to be brill and on Bradleys new dvd of thomas it shows you it at Drayton manor and now its all i hear all day and night!!!!
Its in Birmingham bit of a drive for me but we found a travel lodge right next to it for only £19 for all 3 of us !!! bonus prob going to be really grotty lol! 

Everyones bumps look great :)
I may just do a pic tomorrow! unleash the beast!!

I live in portsmouth so i am not very close to anyone :(


----------



## cho

I never had a stretchmark till about a week before having Bradley and then i had about 3 tiny ones right at the bottom, then when i gave birth i was covered absolutely covered it was disgusting!!
They have all gone now though so its not that bad but im dreading this one eek!


----------



## mrsbling

I live in Worcestershire ..... so looks like I too am miles away from everyone - but on the plus side its only a short drive to West Midlands Safari park, and Drayton Manor park and the Black country museum.... so will be easy to keep LO amused when shes at the right age ;)


----------



## lozzy21

Iv had them since being 13. They came out on my hips and knees and i was skiny then


----------



## Pixxie

Its only a small one so far, where the scar is from my belly button piercing and there is a second one starting on the bottom belly button scars :wacko: I hope these are the only ones I get for now, I was expecting the piercing sites to get them though and there is no sign anywhere else so far xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Pixie thats where i got my 1st ones too with ds but i was 37 weeks and then all of a sudden within 3 weeks i was slaughtered in them, my tummy looked like a roadmap, they are all silver now but i really hate them :cry: im hoping tho that means i wont get them this time?? i dunno tho


----------



## Pixxie

I would imagine the old ones will just flare back up? I dont know though :wacko: xx


----------



## lozzy21

So tired cant wait for bed time


----------



## cho

lol, mine and silver too but you could only see them if you really stare, but now my belly is stretched dout you can really see them, my legs were covered to from being on my feet all day at work!
My stretchmark above my belly button were the peircing scar was looks like a v


----------



## Kerrieann

haha mines in a v too! I think they start small then stretch then spred lol! But it all depends on the natural elasticity of ur skin, its best to look at ur mum/sisters and if they have them u r likely too apparently, dunno how true this is lol

Just so you all know, i got bio oil 200ml for £10 on amazon free p&p bargain! If any of you use it!


----------



## cho

I cant believe that though as my mum hasnt got even one on her whole body and she had 4 kids and i was covered.
I know it sounds silly but im kinda scared to use bio oil while i am pregnant as it got rid of all of mine after i had bradley but i worry if i use it now i will still get them and then once i have given birth my skin will be ued to it and i wont be able to get rid of them lol!


----------



## lozzy21

If your going to get them, your going to get them no matter how much you try to prevent them.


----------



## Kerrieann

Exactly, i used so many diff creams with ds and still ended up covered! But it does help to keep the skin supple i think


----------



## crazy84

Hi..... Can I be added to December 25th!! With a baby girl please!!! So far things are going good!!! Thanks for letting me join!


----------



## lozzy21

I think they fade faster if your prepare your skin.

Is any one else up north or am i the only one?


----------



## Kerrieann

Of course you can join crazy84, ive added you to the list hun,congrats on ur pink bump!


----------



## ducky1502

don't talk about stretchmarks!!! The though terrifies me. I have a few small silvery ones on my boobs you can hardly see from growing when I was younger, and maybe a few of my bum lol. Nothing noticeable though. I check my tummy and hips like a million times a day lol. I'm fully prepared that I will probably get a couple at least but I'm terrified of the thought of ending up looking like a zebra lol. I use creams and oils every day and even though I know they won't stop me getting stretchmarks they definately help with the itchy skin at least.


----------



## Nut_Shake

I don't have stretchmarks from pregnancy yet, been using bio oil everyday and luckily my mum has none. I'm under no illusion that bio oil will stop any stretchmarks developing, it's hereditary. You should def carry on using your bio oil though as it its great for lessening the appearance of them and evening out the skin tone. I love it!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Wow ladies, I spend a day in the park and I've had another mega catch up to do! 

It makes me laugh that there's so much food talk on here!! I had a steak for lunch in the pub today...it was AMAZING!! 

Louise - Congrats on your blue bump! 5 a side football team - how cute!! 

I havent got any new stretch marks YET. I got my 1st ones when I was 16wks with Aimee, and was covered by the time she was born. I'm hopin they stay silver and dont flare up again!! Stupid things lol! 

There are some lovely names bein suggested on here too!


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy i'm in Leeds :flower: lovely bump too hun it's defo bump it's quite high! 

I haven't got any stretch marks yet and nothing near where my piercing was either. I have some silvery ones on my thighs from when I lost a lot of weight when I had a really stressful time a few years ago but nothing other than that. Mum had 4 kids and not a stretchmark in sight but my sisters both have stretchmarks so I suppose I could go either way. I don't mind a couple like on my hips not that I can do anything about them if I do get them lol but I'm trying to moisturise twice a day with body shop cocoa butter it's got shea oil in it and supposed to keep your skin elastic. I completely slather it on at night and let it sink in on a morning just rub it in! 

my stomach feels so tight tonight I can barely breath!! Always worries me that it physically hurts....my friends have never mentioned stuff like their bump feeling tight or stretched or painful so I always feel weird mentioning it - thank god I have you guys he he!


----------



## nikki-lou25

There are lots of things about pregnancy that people dont tell you...and lots you forget, until you're pregnant again! lol you're like "oooh yeah" or "eww yeh I remember now"


----------



## Kerrieann

Mine feels like that too ness, very uncomfortable sometimes! 

Ive just sent dh out for choc fudge cake and double cream! :haha: yum! im not even hungry and just in a piggy mood lol


----------



## lozzy21

Have you got a bump band ness? It might help a bit.


----------



## cho

ooh trust me i am there with you tonight ness my bump is killing me, yes its normal to feel like taht, it hurts later too when you get a foot pushing your rib lol! x


----------



## lozzy21

Im in a right strop tonight for some reason. OH put my lamb grill steaks on the same try as my chips so my chips where unedable cos they were swimming in fat and its put me in a right mood :dohh:


----------



## Kerrieann

omg i cant believe how much my baby is moving today, this is my far his busiest day, im wondering if my placenta has moved coz ive not felt this much before! Im loving it, im sure i could feel his little foot or hand through my skin too- he pushed it right out! And it was about 2-3 inches above my belly button!


----------



## lozzy21

Im the opisit today Kerri iv not felt a lot at all.


----------



## Kerrieann

Its wierd tho as have actually been abit worried the last 4 days as had about 2 movements a day and frit the life outta me! He was obviously just having lazy days!


----------



## Nessicle

oh glad others feel the same with their bumps too! makes me feel better! Normal - if I can be called that ha ha!

Yeah lozzy got a cantaloop bump band, forgot to wear it today but won't be making that mistake again, thing is I find it can dig in my bladder/uterus sometimes which can be uncomfy so I'm always faffing with it lol look like I'm doing summat rude :haha: 

I've been kicked sooo much the last few days! when I put my hand on my belly I think I can feel a tiny little foot she tends to lay either across or head down but legs to the left. sometimes it feels like she's prodding me ha ha


----------



## lozzy21

I get fitted for my sexy fembrace next thurs. Good job im off sex cos if i wasent allready waring that would be a passion killer.


----------



## nikki-lou25

My baby scares the crap outta me on them "quiet days" I dont like them!!


----------



## lozzy21

Well i wright that and baby decided to wake up :rofl:


----------



## ducky1502

I absolutely CANNOT believe it :( After my essay about how I feel about stretchmarks, covering myself in creams and oils and checking myself a million times a day I was using the doppler earlier and my OH said 'what's that?!' I look at my hip and there are 3 HUGE red marks :( If I'm already getting them now then surely I'm going to be a zebra by the end?! :( 3 stretchmarks in about 20mins must be some kind of record.


----------



## Sandie_Cali

:blue:Please put me and my little on on Team BLUE!!!!


----------



## spencerbear

Congrats on team blue x


----------



## Xaviersmom

Please add us to the list! DD will join us on Dec. 14, yay!

:pink::pink::pink:


----------



## KellyC75

crazy84 said:


> Hi..... Can I be added to December 25th!! With a baby girl please!!! So far things are going good!!! Thanks for letting me join!

Many Congratulations & Welcome :happydance:



nikki-lou25 said:


> There are lots of things about pregnancy that people dont tell you...and lots you forget, until you're pregnant again! lol you're like "oooh yeah" or "eww yeh I remember now"


& with each pregnancy your 'that bit older' too! :wacko: (or alot older in my case! :blush:)



Kerrieann said:


> omg i cant believe how much my baby is moving today, this is my far his busiest day, im wondering if my placenta has moved coz ive not felt this much before! Im loving it, im sure i could feel his little foot or hand through my skin too- he pushed it right out! And it was about 2-3 inches above my belly button!

Aww, thats awesome Kerrie, lets hope your placenta has moved :thumbup:



Sandie_Cali said:


> :blue:Please put me and my little on on Team BLUE!!!!

Many Congratulations on team blue! :happydance:




Xaviersmom said:


> Please add us to the list! DD will join us on Dec. 14, yay!
> 
> :pink::pink::pink:

Many Congratulations & Welcome :happydance:


----------



## StarTX

Hi ladies! Can you please put us down as :blue:!!!

:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## calliebaby

Thought I would join in on the "bump" postings. Here goes (both at 23 weeks):




Ness- My doctor (and my friends doctors) weigh us at every visit (so every 4 weeks). I think it is standard out here as neither me or my friend's started off too heavy or too light. It is strange how different things are from country to country.


----------



## spencerbear

Well after my consultant appointment at 9 this morning, im off to my mums for a few days..... hopefully will be nice and relaxing. 

Have fun while im away and i look forward to my novel when i get back.

Congrats on all the blue and pink team bumps x x


----------



## Mizze

Morning all - do you know I've had to start writing notes when im scrolling through catching up because boy can we chat! :)

Anyway - Lozzy, Butterfly and Calliebaby - lovely bumps all. Lozzy thats definately a bump.

I too have early teenage stretchmarks on my thighs and boobs from when I grew quickly. They are starting to be more obvious which is a little scary - Ive no new ones but im sure these will "pop" IYSWIM. Ducky commiserations - but its true there is no stopping the buggers. It doesnt stop me slathering myself in LUSH creams day and night though - I love the king of skin for the morning shower and I have a massage bar with neroli oil in it for the nights. Sadly I turned out to be allergic to Bio Oil so my sister has that for her stretch marks to help. Im hoping the slathering with keep my skin as supple and comfy as possible if nothing else. 

Pink-Mummy - I didnt do the Yoga DVD last night - I was full of good intentions but by the time I got home, took out the washing, put washing in the machine, put away all the clean washing, tidied up the kitchen, hoovered the lounge and prepared the tea it was 7pm and I collapsed on the sofa for half an hour with back ache before cooking dinner and sloping off to bed at 8.30! Im really pleased with myself though - the urge to do housework doesnt strike often and especially not after work. 
I am determined though to do it tonight - the DVD I have is 'Pregnancy Health Yoga with Tara Lee' It had good reviews on Amazon and seemed reasonable. 

Right - anyone who spots me in here today is to shout at me - I MUST finish a project off or my Director of Finance is going to shout like hell at me - and id deserve it too.

Congrats and welcome to all our new ladies and their Pink and Blue bumps 

Mizze xx
ps Im from Swansea - betcha no one lives near me! :)


----------



## ducky1502

Just an update.... my 'stretchmarks' were just scratches :blush: lol! My OH now thinks im a raving lunatic because I wouldn't shut up about them last night. Oopsie!


----------



## Pixxie

ducky1502 said:


> Just an update.... my 'stretchmarks' were just scratches :blush: lol! My OH now thinks im a raving lunatic because I wouldn't shut up about them last night. Oopsie!

:rofl: 


When I showed my one to my OH he told me off for getting my belly button pierced all them years ago lol he confirmed its the only one so far (since I cant see the bottom of bump any more) 

Im kind of glad Im not in work any more, mornings have become such hard work :sleep: xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning all

Lots of talk about stretch marks. I can't remember who said it but you can't stop them appearing. Putting cream on keeps the skin supple and allows it to go back to normal (well nearly lol!!) I had quite a few underneath my bump with Mollie but they soon faded.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Congrats on the team blue and pinks! :happydance::happydance:

Is it evening up now?


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats on the teams girls, ive added your storks to the list! Sandi_cali i cant find you on the list!? whats ur edd? 
Love ur bump pic calliebaby too :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Yay ducky for scratches lol!! bet that was a relief :haha: 

Callie wow gorgeous bump hun!! Yeah it is funny how it varies country to country I think over here the mentality is that the NHS is "free" (even though the amount of tax and NI I pay each month and have done for the last 12 years working full time would dictate otherwise...) and in the US because you pay for your healthcare insurance etc it's probably a more thorough service. 

I started off at 8 and a half stone so neither too thin nor overweight so have only been weighed once. By the time I see my mw too next week it'll have been 10 weeks nearly since i last saw her! I thought I'd see her more given it's my first baby and I have coeliac disease too but hey thankfully all is progressing normally! 

Well i actually managed a better nights sleep last night but had the most awful dream: I dreamt I'd gone for my 20 week scan and the sonographer told me that there was no heartbeat :cry: it felt so real it was horrendous, then they let me go home just in case she started kicking again (bizarre I know!) and I kept telling OH I'd not felt her move at all - it felt so real and then while I was semi conscious I got two almighty kicks! think she was letting me know she was fine :haha: 

Hate dreams like that though they feel so real!


----------



## Nessicle

congrats to the new blues and pinks!! :happydance:


----------



## cho

oh Ness thats a horrid dream.

When i went to docs the other day, she did a urine test and it came bak neg but she app sent them off to the labs to double check and i have just had a phone call to say a infection showed up :shrug: so maybe all this pain is from one, how weird i never would have thought that would be symptoms of a urine infection, were see have to go get anti-biotics :(


----------



## ducky1502

Awwww ness I hate those dreams, it's always so nice to wake up and find out they're not real.

Some advice I have been given is to make sure you use stretchmark creams and oils for at least 4 months AFTER the birth too! because losing weight quickly often means you get a million stretchmarks from that alone and the creams and oils help to tighten the skin back up and mean you're more likely to avoid them.


----------



## Pixxie

Ive just realised were all coming up to viability in a week or too now! Are we excited? :happydance: xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Pixxie said:


> Ive just realised were all coming up to viability in a week or too now! Are we excited? :happydance: xxx


YES!!!!!!!!!!! Friday is v-day for me :) can't wait! It's sort of the next milestone I guess, after that it's 3rd tri. The thought of how close most of us are to 3rd tri is bloody scary!


----------



## Pixxie

ducky1502 said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Ive just realised were all coming up to viability in a week or too now! Are we excited? :happydance: xxx
> 
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!!!! Friday is v-day for me :) can't wait! It's sort of the next milestone I guess, after that it's 3rd tri. The thought of how close most of us are to 3rd tri is bloody scary!Click to expand...

I know...In less than 4 months Im going to have a baby... what!? :haha: I still cant get my head round it. I mean I know Im pregnant but I cant imagine that it will end with me having a baby :rofl: xx


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Ive just realised were all coming up to viability in a week or too now! Are we excited? :happydance: xxx
> 
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!!!! Friday is v-day for me :) can't wait! It's sort of the next milestone I guess, after that it's 3rd tri. The thought of how close most of us are to 3rd tri is bloody scary!Click to expand...

Me too :)


----------



## ducky1502

I'm the same pixxie, I'm only just used to being pregnant. Now the fact that my baby will be here in under 4 months I should probably get used to the fact that pregnancy usually ends in a baby!!!


----------



## Nessicle

V day for me next Friday Pixxie so exciting!! I think I'll feel a little more relaxed then that if anything was to happen at least she'd have a fighting chance of survival but touch wood none of us have to be in that situation. 

I can't imagine how poor Sherri must be feeling right now :cry: 

Yeah those dreams are awful such a relief to wake up! 

Charlotte - well that's good news that the pain may just be from a urine infection then, hopefully the antibiotics will clear it all up and you wont have any more pain :flower: 

I always moisturise anyway ducky every time I have a bath or shower cos I hate that feeling of tight skin and this body shop stuff I use is amazing and rich but not greasy so will continue to use that! My friend has used it for 3 of her pregnancies and her skin is looking fabulous (though I know it's usually hereditary and you can't "prevent" stretchies with creams etc) but her sisters and mum all have stretchmarks and she has none so I'm giving it a good shot :haha: xx


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> I'm the same pixxie, I'm only just used to being pregnant. Now the fact that my baby will be here in under 4 months I should probably get used to the fact that pregnancy usually ends in a baby!!!

:haha: I usually sit thinking "OMG I have to take care of a human for the next 18 years...." lol


----------



## Pixxie

Glad to see its not just me who is in denial about having to look after a baby by the end of the year :rofl: xx


----------



## ducky1502

Nessicle said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I'm the same pixxie, I'm only just used to being pregnant. Now the fact that my baby will be here in under 4 months I should probably get used to the fact that pregnancy usually ends in a baby!!!
> 
> :haha: I usually sit thinking "OMG I have to take care of a human for the next 18 years...." lolClick to expand...

Don't say that, you'll scare me lol.


----------



## WILSMUM

Blimey ladies its taken me ages to catch up!!!
I was only weighed at my dating scan and thats been it - have only put on 5lbs so far!!

My names Anouska and I live near Carlisle - so another "Northener" Lozzy!!! I have lived all over the place though - was born in Croydon Anna and have lived in Surrey, Sussex, Bedfordshire and Wiltshire before ending up up here in sunny Cumbria!!!

Right I'm meant to be doing my course work - did an assignemnt yesterday and when they sent the marks back they sent a mock exam that I've got to do now as well!!! So i'm off to get on and get it done!!!!


----------



## cho

I am trying to think of something as a present for Dh for our 1st wedding anniversary i thought about doing a scrapbook thing but looks too complicated lol.
I think its "paper" maybe just stick a fiver in his card lol any ideas! x


----------



## mummyclo

I will be sad when i have to move over to 3rd tri, i may just wait for everyone. :(
I don't want to have to wait a few weeks for everyone to come over :cry:


----------



## Pink-Mummy

Morning ladies!

Hope all of you are well and dandy today. 

Mizze - thanks for the info re:DVD. You sound like a housework queen! I'm tackling one room at a time throughout summer hols, by the time i get round them it'll be time to start again! Back to school Sept 3rd. Boooooooooo. Though matertnity leave 6 weeks later so just gonna hang in there and put my best smile on for everyone. :flower:

I dont have any stretch marks on bump yet but my bump is still really small :nope: so i'm hoping i pop out & expand soon. I have the buggers all over my booty though. You could navigate your way around europe. :growlmad:

When you lovely ladies talk about v-day and your bunmps being viable - what exactly do you mean and what stage does it happen? I'm guessing it's to do with survival outside the womb?

Ramble over. Love to u and ur bumps. I'm Amy BTW. xx


----------



## Pixxie

v-day is viability outside the womb and it happens at 24 weeks :) xx


----------



## cho

Pink-Mummy said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Hope all of you are well and dandy today.
> 
> Mizze - thanks for the info re:DVD. You sound like a housework queen! I'm tackling one room at a time throughout summer hols, by the time i get round them it'll be time to start again! Back to school Sept 3rd. Boooooooooo. Though matertnity leave 6 weeks later so just gonna hang in there and put my best smile on for everyone. :flower:
> 
> I dont have any stretch marks on bump yet but my bump is still really small :nope: so i'm hoping i pop out & expand soon. I have the buggers all over my booty though. You could navigate your way around europe. :growlmad:
> 
> When you lovely ladies talk about v-day and your bunmps being viable - what exactly do you mean and what stage does it happen? I'm guessing it's to do with survival outside the womb?
> 
> Ramble over. Love to u and ur bumps. I'm Amy BTW. xx

Its at 24 weeks it basically means that bubs has a chance of surviving if it was to be born, and also some hospitals will not even try and resuscitate a baby under 24 weeks but at when u reach 24 weeks they will :) its still a very small chance but any is good :)


----------



## Nessicle

Charlotte try here maybe:

https://www.anniversaryideas.co.uk/

My cousin was born at 26 weeks and she is now 27!


----------



## Kerrieann

Charlotte ive been trying to get ideas too, its our anniversary this sunday, and ive got nothing lol! woopsy,oh help me what can i get him?!


----------



## cho

Thank nesss i looked at that the other day, i haven't a clue kerry im rubbish at ideas!!!


----------



## mummyclo

I was born at 28 weeks, and im fine............... :wacko:


----------



## ducky1502

Viability day usually means about a 50% chance of survival (I think I read that somewhere) if there aren't any other major complications and the closer you get to your due date the greater that percentage becomes.


----------



## mrssuggy2b

Pink-Mummy said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Hope all of you are well and dandy today.
> 
> Mizze - thanks for the info re:DVD. You sound like a housework queen! I'm tackling one room at a time throughout summer hols, by the time i get round them it'll be time to start again! Back to school Sept 3rd. Boooooooooo. Though matertnity leave 6 weeks later so just gonna hang in there and put my best smile on for everyone. :flower:
> 
> I dont have any stretch marks on bump yet but my bump is still really small :nope: so i'm hoping i pop out & expand soon. I have the buggers all over my booty though. You could navigate your way around europe. :growlmad:
> 
> When you lovely ladies talk about v-day and your bunmps being viable - what exactly do you mean and what stage does it happen? I'm guessing it's to do with survival outside the womb?
> 
> Ramble over. Love to u and ur bumps. I'm Amy BTW. xx

Hi, I'm Hannah,

I don't post often but would love to keep in contact with someone else who works in a school! We have to go back on the 1st sep and i'm not planning on going on maternity leave until 17th dec when we break up for xmas (only 12 days before bubs is due!!!).

I had plans to tackle each room this summer too but it's just not happened... can't believe the summer is almost over!!!

Hannah x


----------



## Nessicle

Charlotte you could do something really cheesy like name a star after him and give him the paper certificate? My boss' wife is really in to art so he bought his wife a piece of artwork for their first anniversary. Or you could get a gift certificate for somewhere, it's still paper technically but can be used on something he really wants?


----------



## cho

Its 20% chnace of surviving and even then most will go on to have disabilities, i was told 20 % the ther day as my sister in laws brother has just lost there baby she had pre-eclampsia and they said they needed to deliver but they wanted to keep him in for 2 more weeks so that she would be 24 weeks and have a 20% chance.
Unfortunately there baby didnt make it to 24 weeks :(


----------



## raquel1980

Hi ladies

I've been lurking for a while so thought I'd say hello - I'm Rachel, 30 and live in Purley in Surrey (Nr Croydon) but from Kent originally. Love reading this thread so will try and join in now too!

I'm currently 24 + 1 with fraternal twins, due date of 6th December. Having some complications with pregnancy - one of the twins isn't doing too well, found out at 20 week scan that he/she has very low amniotic fluid and is not growing as quickly as the other, bigger twin (who we know is a boy). Been back and forth for scans and consultant appts - got one at 6pm tonight (so late and already very nervous). We were told at 20 week scan that the baby wouldn't make it but we're still all here at 24 weeks so we're trying to stay positive!

Rachel x


----------



## - Butterfly -

I've just remembered the dream I had last night!! 

Anyway I dreamt I was having a boy but of course all the clothes I have bought are pink - I remember standing looking at all her clothes wondering what I was going to do. I woke up to go to the toilet and I had to really think whether I was having a boy or girl!! :wacko:


----------



## Nut_Shake

I just very quickly skimmed what i've missed, sorry, lol!

Congrats to those of you that found out your bubs genders!!

Anniversary gift ideas... have a look here https://www.buyagift.co.uk/Category/Id/509/Name/Hot_deals?cm_sp=topnav-_-Hot+deals-_-a

Not sure what you're looking to spend. You could make a photo album of your relationship from the beginning to now.

I'll think of more ideas! lol xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

raquel1980 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've been lurking for a while so thought I'd say hello - I'm Rachel, 30 and live in Purley in Surrey (Nr Croydon) but from Kent originally. Love reading this thread so will try and join in now too!
> 
> I'm currently 24 + 1 with fraternal twins, due date of 6th December. Having some complications with pregnancy - one of the twins isn't doing too well, found out at 20 week scan that he/she has very low amniotic fluid and is not growing as quickly as the other, bigger twin (who we know is a boy). Been back and forth for scans and consultant appts - got one at 6pm tonight (so late and already very nervous). We were told at 20 week scan that the baby wouldn't make it but we're still all here at 24 weeks so we're trying to stay positive!
> 
> Rachel x

Aww Rachel another set of twins in the group - welcome :hugs:

Will keep your lo in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## cho

raquel1980 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've been lurking for a while so thought I'd say hello - I'm Rachel, 30 and live in Purley in Surrey (Nr Croydon) but from Kent originally. Love reading this thread so will try and join in now too!
> 
> I'm currently 24 + 1 with fraternal twins, due date of 6th December. Having some complications with pregnancy - one of the twins isn't doing too well, found out at 20 week scan that he/she has very low amniotic fluid and is not growing as quickly as the other, bigger twin (who we know is a boy). Been back and forth for scans and consultant appts - got one at 6pm tonight (so late and already very nervous). We were told at 20 week scan that the baby wouldn't make it but we're still all here at 24 weeks so we're trying to stay positive!
> 
> Rachel x

Hi Rachel :hi:

Sorry to heaR you are having difficulties in pregnancy.
Congratulations on your twins, the little one must be a fighter :)
Good luck with your appointment please come and let us know how it went.
we will be thinking of you at 6 :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

raquel1980 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've been lurking for a while so thought I'd say hello - I'm Rachel, 30 and live in Purley in Surrey (Nr Croydon) but from Kent originally. Love reading this thread so will try and join in now too!
> 
> I'm currently 24 + 1 with fraternal twins, due date of 6th December. Having some complications with pregnancy - one of the twins isn't doing too well, found out at 20 week scan that he/she has very low amniotic fluid and is not growing as quickly as the other, bigger twin (who we know is a boy). Been back and forth for scans and consultant appts - got one at 6pm tonight (so late and already very nervous). We were told at 20 week scan that the baby wouldn't make it but we're still all here at 24 weeks so we're trying to stay positive!
> 
> Rachel x

Ahh another set of twins :) I really pray all goes well for you xx


----------



## Pink-Mummy

raquel1980 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've been lurking for a while so thought I'd say hello - I'm Rachel, 30 and live in Purley in Surrey (Nr Croydon) but from Kent originally. Love reading this thread so will try and join in now too!
> 
> I'm currently 24 + 1 with fraternal twins, due date of 6th December. Having some complications with pregnancy - one of the twins isn't doing too well, found out at 20 week scan that he/she has very low amniotic fluid and is not growing as quickly as the other, bigger twin (who we know is a boy). Been back and forth for scans and consultant appts - got one at 6pm tonight (so late and already very nervous). We were told at 20 week scan that the baby wouldn't make it but we're still all here at 24 weeks so we're trying to stay positive!
> 
> Rachel x


Welcome Rachel!

Wishing you lots of luck for your scan later today, let us know how it goes. 

Amy. xx


----------



## Nessicle

Aw that's so sad Charlotte :cry: 

Welcome Rachel - sorry to hear about the hard time you and one of your twins is having :hugs: please do update us, definitely sounds like s/he is a fighter! xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Wohoo, found what im getting him, im having a caricature made of us on our wedding day! Do you think this is a good idea? Cant think of anything else he will like lol!

Hi rachel, welcome to our thread, hope all is well with ur little one, please let us know how ur apt goes, will be thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Wohoo, found what im getting him, im having a caricature made of us on our wedding day! Do you think this is a good idea? Cant think of anything else he will like lol!

Hi rachel, welcome to our thread, hope all is well with ur little one, please let us know how ur apt goes, will be thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Kerrieann said:


> Wohoo, found what im getting him, im having a caricature made of us on our wedding day! Do you think this is a good idea? Cant think of anything else he will like lol!
> 
> Hi rachel, welcome to our thread, hope all is well with ur little one, please let us know how ur apt goes, will be thinking of you all :hugs:

That sounds great!! Really good idea x


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ace idea Kerrie!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> ha ha ace idea Kerrie!!

:thumbup: yep I agree


----------



## ducky1502

I love that idea Kerrie :)


----------



## Nessicle

what shall I have for dinner girls...? 

So sick and tired of jacket potato!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

:wohoo: thanks girls! Dont think it will be here till next week tho but wouldnt want to take it away with us anyway, i think he will love it! Only thing is we agreed not to get each other anything so he might get abit mad lol


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ness - what do you have in the house? Pasta? Rice? Maybe make a chicken curry, you can just throw lots of spices in a pan and leave it!

I have a midwife appt tomorrow, not sure what will happen? Is it just a general catch up thing? Not sure if anyone knows xx


----------



## Pixxie

Oh dear Im starting to feel really quite odd all of a sudden :wacko: gone a bit lightheaded and weak...must have had my shower too hot :dohh:


----------



## ducky1502

Awwww ness I assume you're at work so have to go out to buy lunch?

How about soup? Or do I remember you saying you couldn't eat soup either? Or what about a nice salad? I totally agree that you can only eat so many jacket potatoes!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pixxie - hope you're not overdoing things?

Nutshake - mw will check your blood pressure and check your urine. She maybe have a listen to your little ones too 

Ness - I just had beans and cheese on toast


----------



## Pixxie

- Butterfly - said:


> Pixxie - hope you're not overdoing things?
> t

All ive done today is get up, have breakfast, do some drawing, have a shower and eat lunch :wacko: xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pixxie said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Pixxie - hope you're not overdoing things?
> t
> 
> All ive done today is get up, have breakfast, do some drawing, have a shower and eat lunch :wacko: xxClick to expand...

then I think you're right - you had your:shower:too hot. :shrug:


----------



## Pixxie

It happened yesterday too though without the shower :| baby has obviously just decided it hates me lol x


----------



## - Butterfly -

baby has obviously just decided it hates me lol x[/QUOTE]

lol now you're being . . . :wacko:

It's your hormones!! :flower::flower:


----------



## Pixxie

Since its been followed by mad chocolate and cake cravings im presuming its a blood sugar issue lol x


----------



## - Butterfly -

oh no here we go again!!! mmmm chocolate and cake mmmmmmm


----------



## Nessicle

Nat/Butterfly - I work Monday to Friday and we only have a microwave so limited in what I can cook ugh! Also I have coeliac disease (which means I'm allergic to wheat and gluten in case anyone is unsure :flower:) so can't have pasta, spaghetti, bread, cakes etc even certain soups and sauces contain gluten! 

ducky yeah so sick of jacket spuds lol drive me mad!! Had a rubbish one yesterday too ugh! Yeah most soup containts gluten so have to check every damn tin in the supermarket lol I stand there cursing and slamming tins down I must look a right lunatic!! 

I ended up getting some tomato soup from Greggs but it's really watery like they've watered it down to make it go further! rubbish! 

Have just put an order in though for my prescription of gluten free stuff - first time since my MS started that I feel I can face eating it again and Glutafin have revamped their bread so hopefully it'll taste nicer! Before now the thought of my gluten free stuff has turned my tummy! 

xx


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon all - before anyone says anything its lunchtime - also after the morning ive had I need a break before I strangle someone (or I would if the muppet wasnt on holiday for 2 weeks). How can someone "forget" to tell you about funding worth over £10m (yes million!) Arggggh Ive spent all morning sorting it out, bitching about it to my assistant (poor woman) and NOT getting on with the urgent work as this needed to be dealt with first because its part of it.

Anyway - DEEEEEEEPP BREATH.....

Spoke to Dad earlier - he is sounding and feeling better - a long way to go but progress is progress. 

Hello to all newbie's and :hugs: to rachel - same thing is happening to a colleague of mine and her smaller twin is hanging on in there too rachel. Also my siblings (fraternal twins) were born at 29 weeks 35 years ago and given a 50% chance of survival for the larger twin and a 0% survival for the smaller - 35 years later they are fit healthy adults (one has 2 kids of her own) who never had a day's illness in their life beyond chicken pox and the odd broken bone. Hope it all goes well for you tonight and congratulations on reaching viability. 

PinkMummy :rofl: I am SO far away from being a housework queen you wouldnt believe it. 
Pixxie - eat the cake (its what got me through this morning) and take it easy. 

Pregnancy dreams are awful - cried my eyes out on Sunday night cos id dreamt DH had rejected LO an me saying it wasnt his baby. Awful. 


Mizze


----------



## Mizze

Ness how about a savoury rice? Mix rice and a stock cube together with water and cook it in the microwave with chopped up bits of onion, courgette, carrot etc. You could even chop bits of chicken into it - they would cook okay in the microwave too.

Mizze


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sorry ness it must be so tough for you not knowing what to eat.


----------



## cho

I feel like i ahve just wasted a journey...... I just went to pick up my prescription from doctors, got to pharmacy and i always double check luckily i did, if it can be used in preganncy and it most certainly could not!
My doctors are idiots! Then i went back and they told me my doctor is in a meeting i will ahve to go back at 4 if there is an alternative med!!!
Then went to asda thought i would get some food bits to take to Isle of Wight tomorrow and i came out and have forgot loads all the things i really neede like soap, salad ect i just came home with junk choc and crisps lol.
Dh will have to go later! 
Kerri i think tat sounds brill for dh x


----------



## Mizze

Oh Charlotte - how annoying - and how completely stupid of the Dr - what an idiot

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

I know and i have just looked on internet and it says all sorts about not having it in pregnancy like can cause birth defects what a stupid bitch!


----------



## Nessicle

Charlotte your doctors sound bloody awful!! What idiots!! I'd put a complaint in and tell them about all the faffing around they've caused you! Nightmare!

Mizze sounds like it's your turn to have a shitty week then :hugs: it sucks having to sort someone else's bloody work out and then get no thanks for it more than likely too! I can get those savoury rice packs from Tesco but having rice for tea tonight so didnt want to have that twice :( 

Really is a pain Butterfly! I hate to moan cos there are worse conditions out there and at least mine can be managed by diet but all I want is a bloody tuna crunch baguette from Greggs and can't have one my gluten free stuff just crumbles and falls apart it tastes crap! 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

which one did they give you charlotte?


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ness, eek! I had a lot of allergies, gave up wheat for a while, it was the hardest thing i've ever done. I eat it now, i went on a desensitising course. I have an allergy specialist (homoeopathic) who gave me small bottles of liquid containing the essence of the things i was allergic to. I had to put a few drops under my tongue each day for a few months to build up my immunity to them, and all is fine now! Wheat i know isn't actually good for anyone, both my allergy specialists remind me, but after these drops i really feel my body copes with it better.

Why don't you make spicy lentils? I can give you a yummy recipe if you like, I make lentils all the time!


----------



## Mizze

c.holdway said:


> I know and i have just looked on internet and it says all sorts about not having it in pregnancy like can cause birth defects what a stupid bitch!

Well for crying out loud - thats medical negligence - its not as though the stupid woman could have missed the fact you were pregnant for gods sake!! That deserves a complaint to the Practice Manager. If you hadnt been vigilant and checked then you would have taken this stuff unaware of the damage you could do!! :growlmad::growlmad:

Mizze


----------



## Nut_Shake

C.holdway - It's good to be your own doctor sometimes, good thing you checked before you took anything! I always check things out myself, doctors can be so annoyingly futile sometimes


----------



## mummyclo

My LO kicked Oh in the ear last night! LOL :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh I'd love a lentil recipe for sure! I love lentils! (though sure OH won't love me after them :blush: ha ha)

Yeah it's a bloody nightmare! Spent years having tests and scans and tubes stuck places they shouldnt be stuck to find out why I was constantly ill and in pain every day - been hospitalised 3 times because of the pain which is like stabbing pains accompanied by a throbbing pain like a bad headache all day every day for about 3 years. Ended up with depression in the end due to all my illnesses even contemplated suicide just because I was so depressed and not having any life. Anyway within 3 days of cutting out gluten and wheat I felt really good though my muscle strength still hasn't built up and my lungs suffer a bit when I *attempt* any exercise. 

Had hair loss, migraines, sickness bugs and endless other things constantly! I'm really grateful it's gone thanks to a gluten free lifestyle but it still sucks cos I adore bread and tortillas and pasta and pizza - OMG pizza......drool!! 

But small price to pay eh?! xx


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> which one did they give you charlotte?

Its called trimethoprim, The pharmacist said i cant have it but still let e take it and told me to disperse them my selves i think i need to find a new docs lol x


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> My LO kicked Oh in the ear last night! LOL :rofl:

Excellent! :rofl: Cant wait till my LO does that.

Mizze


----------



## Nessicle

Nut_Shake said:


> C.holdway - It's good to be your own doctor sometimes, good thing you checked before you took anything! I always check things out myself, doctors can be so annoyingly futile sometimes

I agree - they think because they have a medical degree they know everything! 

They kept telling me I had IBS for 3 years lol! Idiots!


----------



## Nut_Shake

mummyclo said:


> My LO kicked Oh in the ear last night! LOL :rofl:

HAHAHAH! I wish mine kicked my OH! He reckons they know when it's his hand on my belly so behave themselves for their dad! :haha:
We were watching loads of videos on youtube the other night of moving pregnant bellies, OH was getting so freaked out by it! We found the most ADORABLE video of twin boys laughing at each other in their cot. I honestly was in tears from how cute it was!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7mOzWQSnaQ


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> which one did they give you charlotte?
> 
> Its called trimethoprim, The pharmacist said i cant have it but still let e take it and told me to disperse them my selves i think i need to find a new docs lol xClick to expand...

Trying to think what my doc gave me when I had that urine infection at 13 weeks....gosh what was it now...


----------



## cho

How did they traet you with ibs ness did they prescribe you anything, i tried colpermin and i was sick with them.


----------



## Nessicle

awww Nat they're sooo cute!!! How amazing will it be to have twins?! Can I ask did you conceive them naturally? I know that naturally conceived multiples run in families - a guy at work and his wife had triplets a couple of years ago! That was a shock for them! Really nice though because his wife was in her late 30's and think they had only planned on the one pregnancy so to get 3 made their family complete, they got 2 boys and girl!xx


----------



## cho

Nut_Shake said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> My LO kicked Oh in the ear last night! LOL :rofl:
> 
> HAHAHAH! I wish mine kicked my OH! He reckons they know when it's his hand on my belly so behave themselves for their dad! :haha:
> We were watching loads of videos on youtube the other night of moving pregnant bellies, OH was getting so freaked out by it! We found the most ADORABLE video of twin boys laughing at each other in their cot. I honestly was in tears from how cute it was!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7mOzWQSnaQClick to expand...

that is adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> How did they traet you with ibs ness did they prescribe you anything, i tried colpermin and i was sick with them.

they tried me on fybogel which is the most disgusting thing ever (and full of wheat so although I didnt know what caused it at the time it made me very ill!) and buscopan for the spasms they thought I was having - both bloody useless!


----------



## mummyclo

He never usually kicks my OH, i said, listen to see if your can hear his heartbeat and he was like "i can just hear you tummy rumbling"
Then BAM kicked right in the ear :rofl:


----------



## cho

Of yer i had them too there really bitty arnt they, now i ahve been on laxido for ages which i wasnt happy about, but a lady recommended me flaxsees from holland and barrett and they are brill natural too! I dont get any cramps or anything! Bet you wish it was ibs hun, lot easier i couldnt deal with having to watch a diet ! x


----------



## Nut_Shake

OMG Ness, that's terrible. I guess it really is a small price to pay to cut out wheat so you don't suffer. Not sure if you've ever actually seen a homoeopath, maybe consider it if you like.

My hubs family is asian so make loads of different dhals (lentils). This is a basic recipe:

1 cup split lentils, washed and cooked as usual, in boiling water. In another pan:
Large onion chopped in half and cut into half moon shapes (thin). Fry in sunflower oil (3 tbsp) until the onions have browned (this sweetens the onions). Add 3 cloves crushed garlic and stir. Add 2 tsp cumin seeds and 1 tsp black onion seed (both optional). Add 2 tsp coriander powder, 2 tsp cumin powder, 1 tsp chilli powder (depending on how much heat you like), half tsp black pepper, 1 tsp salt, half tsp turmeric, stir. AT this point youll have a dry paste type thing. Cook for a minute stirring and turn off heat. Have a look at lentils, you want them near enough cooked, and thickening (remove excess water if it looks very watery). Add the pan of spices into the lentil pan, stir all together. Add a thumb size amount of ginger that's been cut into thin strips. Simmer for 15 mins, stirring occasionally, you should end up with a yellowy light brown coloured lentil dish, that's slightly thickened. 
Hope it all makes sense :) I love this either with rice or with naan bread and lots of yoghurt! It makes a decent amount too that you can freeze, or put in the fridge and eat over three days if you want! xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nessicle said:


> awww Nat they're sooo cute!!! How amazing will it be to have twins?! Can I ask did you conceive them naturally? I know that naturally conceived multiples run in families - a guy at work and his wife had triplets a couple of years ago! That was a shock for them! Really nice though because his wife was in her late 30's and think they had only planned on the one pregnancy so to get 3 made their family complete, they got 2 boys and girl!xx

We conceived them naturally, we hadn't even been trying tbh, we just said if it happens it happens. I'd come off the pill about 6 months before as i'd been on it for 10 years so was getting scared if i was doing myself damage!

We don't have any twins in our families, which is why when at our 9 week private scan when the sonographer said twins i basically told her to sort her equipment out because it was obviously broken, lol!!

I freaked out completely, never thought twins would happen to me, i was actually a bit scared and freaked out about it when i found out. I'd always thought of just the 1 baby, feeding them, clothing them, hugging them etc. And then to imagine 2 just made no sense! But now i can't imagine having it any other way :D


----------



## Kerrieann

Charlotte, what a stupid doctor, i agree with the girls you should put in a complaint! Good job you checked the label :thumbup:

Natalie that vid is sooo cute! I would actually love to have twins, so would dh, he was adament this pregnancy was twins even after we had a scan because he read that a twin can be missed on the first scan lol! :doh:

Ness my mu works as a chef in a day nursery and cooks for all sorts of different diets, how she cooks for sall of themat the same time 3 times a day i dont know but she said the the celiac diet is the hardest to cook for,with it being children who are naturally fussy anyway, she said its really hard to think of new ideas all the time! So i do feel really sorry for and all these children that have had this diet since like age 2!


----------



## cho

Nut_Shake said:


> OMG Ness, that's terrible. I guess it really is a small price to pay to cut out wheat so you don't suffer. Not sure if you've ever actually seen a homoeopath, maybe consider it if you like.
> 
> My hubs family is asian so make loads of different dhals (lentils). This is a basic recipe:
> 
> 1 cup split lentils, washed and cooked as usual, in boiling water. In another pan:
> Large onion chopped in half and cut into half moon shapes (thin). Fry in sunflower oil (3 tbsp) until the onions have browned (this sweetens the onions). Add 3 cloves crushed garlic and stir. Add 2 tsp cumin seeds and 1 tsp black onion seed (both optional). Add 2 tsp coriander powder, 2 tsp cumin powder, 1 tsp chilli powder (depending on how much heat you like), half tsp black pepper, 1 tsp salt, half tsp turmeric, stir. AT this point youll have a dry paste type thing. Cook for a minute stirring and turn off heat. Have a look at lentils, you want them near enough cooked, and thickening (remove excess water if it looks very watery). Add the pan of spices into the lentil pan, stir all together. Add a thumb size amount of ginger that's been cut into thin strips. Simmer for 15 mins, stirring occasionally, you should end up with a yellowy light brown coloured lentil dish, that's slightly thickened.
> Hope it all makes sense :) I love this either with rice or with naan bread and lots of yoghurt! It makes a decent amount too that you can freeze, or put in the fridge and eat over three days if you want! xx

mmm this sounds yummy think i might give that a go! x


----------



## Nut_Shake

OH what a wally I am. I missed you also need to add 1 tsp of garam masala :)


----------



## Tilliepink

Hey ladies!! Hope you dont mind if I join. My EDD is january 3rd but my csection is scheduled for december 21 and im SO excited!!!


----------



## cho

Tilliepink said:


> Hey ladies!! Hope you dont mind if I join. My EDD is january 3rd but my csection is scheduled for december 21 and im SO excited!!!

Congrats tilliepink! xx

Well just spoke to doctors and they seem to thik its ok for me to take:shrug: x


----------



## Kerrieann

Tilliepink said:


> Hey ladies!! Hope you dont mind if I join. My EDD is january 3rd but my csection is scheduled for december 21 and im SO excited!!!

Ill pop ur name on the list, welcome to the dreamers! :happydance: do you know if your having a boy or a girl yet?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Tilliepink said:


> Hey ladies!! Hope you dont mind if I join. My EDD is january 3rd but my csection is scheduled for december 21 and im SO excited!!!

Congrats!! And welcome to December Dreamers!

Hope you don't mind me asking but how come your cs is at 38 weeks? In uk it seems to be more like 39 weeks :shrug:


----------



## Tilliepink

Thanx! 
I go for my 4d U/S in 11 days!!! Cant wait! 
I dont know why its at 38 weeks might have something to do with xmas hoildays? He doesnt wanna work for nothing? lol who knows. But I had my son at 37 weeks due to high BP and hes thinking im gonna run into the same problems so may be b4 dec 21 anyways.


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you for the recipe Nat! I'm going to attempt to make that this weekend and freeze some too :thumbup: yeah it is crappy but small price to pay for health and it could have done damage to my fertility so I was worried I wouldnt get pregnant. We started trying in December and I fell at the end of March just before my bfp i was convinced I was infertile cos of my coeliac so I'm soooo grateful! 

yeah I can imagine twins was a huge shock - lol I can just imagine you sat there telling the sonographer to sort the equipment out :rofl: I would have panicked too if I'm honest but then like you say you wouldnt change it for the world! So does fraternal mean that two seperate eggs were fertilised - well silly question lol suppose it would have to mean that because they're different sex babies :haha: but just checking lol x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Tilliepink said:


> Thanx!
> I go for my 4d U/S in 11 days!!! Cant wait!
> I dont know why its at 38 weeks might have something to do with xmas hoildays? He doesnt wanna work for nothing? lol who knows. But I had my son at 37 weeks due to high BP and hes thinking im gonna run into the same problems so may be b4 dec 21 anyways.

 
ohh 4d - how exciting!!

yes it sounds like it's a mixture of both holidays and prev high bp.


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> Of yer i had them too there really bitty arnt they, now i ahve been on laxido for ages which i wasnt happy about, but a lady recommended me flaxsees from holland and barrett and they are brill natural too! I dont get any cramps or anything! Bet you wish it was ibs hun, lot easier i couldnt deal with having to watch a diet ! x

Ugh yeah those fybogels are nasty! Yeah I wish it was IBS but then that's horrible too not knowing if you're going to have to run for the toilet every time you eat or not go for days on end! x


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> Ness my mu works as a chef in a day nursery and cooks for all sorts of different diets, how she cooks for sall of themat the same time 3 times a day i dont know but she said the the celiac diet is the hardest to cook for,with it being children who are naturally fussy anyway, she said its really hard to think of new ideas all the time! So i do feel really sorry for and all these children that have had this diet since like age 2!

I dont know how she does it either! It really is difficult and some people have absolutely no tolerance even to the codex amount (a really small amount that most coeliacs can tolerate in coco pops and rice krispies etc). At least for the young kids they don't know any different whereas when you're older you've had 23 years of eating bread and pizza etc lol I miss it tons! 

I tend to get really bored with meals cos I eat the same stuff all the time! x


----------



## raquel1980

Nut_Shake said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> awww Nat they're sooo cute!!! How amazing will it be to have twins?! Can I ask did you conceive them naturally? I know that naturally conceived multiples run in families - a guy at work and his wife had triplets a couple of years ago! That was a shock for them! Really nice though because his wife was in her late 30's and think they had only planned on the one pregnancy so to get 3 made their family complete, they got 2 boys and girl!xx
> 
> We conceived them naturally, we hadn't even been trying tbh, we just said if it happens it happens. I'd come off the pill about 6 months before as i'd been on it for 10 years so was getting scared if i was doing myself damage!
> 
> We don't have any twins in our families, which is why when at our 9 week private scan when the sonographer said twins i basically told her to sort her equipment out because it was obviously broken, lol!!
> 
> I freaked out completely, never thought twins would happen to me, i was actually a bit scared and freaked out about it when i found out. I'd always thought of just the 1 baby, feeding them, clothing them, hugging them etc. And then to imagine 2 just made no sense! But now i can't imagine having it any other way :DClick to expand...

Nutshake - it's the same for us, weren't really trying and no twins in the family. At the scan (2 days before our wedding day!!) I was convinced there wasn't even a baby there as I hadn't had any symptoms so when he said - "there's your baby, and there's your other baby" I nearly fell off the bed. Took me ages to get used to the idea, I was terrified at first but then very excited! Now I just hope and pray that I will get to hold my beautiful babies - sorry getting nervous about my scan now.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Yea Ness, fraternal munchkins in there. My body decided to release 2 eggs! Very strange indeed because as I said, no twins in my family, but SO RIDICULOUSLY exciting!! It's funny because they share the same amount of genetics that any brothers and sisters would, not any more just because they are twins. Actually, it's like 2 completely separate pregnancies just happening at the same time. And if I slept around and had sex with different guys within a few days (lol) I could have been carrying 2 babies fertilised by 2 different fathers!! Amazing aye!


----------



## Nut_Shake

raquel1980 said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> awww Nat they're sooo cute!!! How amazing will it be to have twins?! Can I ask did you conceive them naturally? I know that naturally conceived multiples run in families - a guy at work and his wife had triplets a couple of years ago! That was a shock for them! Really nice though because his wife was in her late 30's and think they had only planned on the one pregnancy so to get 3 made their family complete, they got 2 boys and girl!xx
> 
> We conceived them naturally, we hadn't even been trying tbh, we just said if it happens it happens. I'd come off the pill about 6 months before as i'd been on it for 10 years so was getting scared if i was doing myself damage!
> 
> We don't have any twins in our families, which is why when at our 9 week private scan when the sonographer said twins i basically told her to sort her equipment out because it was obviously broken, lol!!
> 
> I freaked out completely, never thought twins would happen to me, i was actually a bit scared and freaked out about it when i found out. I'd always thought of just the 1 baby, feeding them, clothing them, hugging them etc. And then to imagine 2 just made no sense! But now i can't imagine having it any other way :DClick to expand...
> 
> Nutshake - it's the same for us, weren't really trying and no twins in the family. At the scan (2 days before our wedding day!!) I was convinced there wasn't even a baby there as I hadn't had any symptoms so when he said - "there's your baby, and there's your other baby" I nearly fell off the bed. Took me ages to get used to the idea, I was terrified at first but then very excited! Now I just hope and pray that I will get to hold my beautiful babies - sorry getting nervous about my scan now.Click to expand...

Oh bless, i know EXACTLY what you mean, biggest shock of my life. I will be thinking of you and your bubbies during your scan, really hope it goes well for you. Make sure you let us know how it goes xx


----------



## raquel1980

Thanks, you're all so nice. Will pop on later and let you know how it goes.


----------



## - Butterfly -

raquel1980
Nutshake - it's the same for us said:

> Aww good luck with the scan x


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> Tilliepink said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! Hope you dont mind if I join. My EDD is january 3rd but my csection is scheduled for december 21 and im SO excited!!!
> 
> Congrats tilliepink! xx
> 
> Well just spoke to doctors and they seem to thik its ok for me to take:shrug: xClick to expand...

hmm from what I've read on the internet just now, it seems the concerns are about it blocking the absorbtion of folic acid which is obviously essential for baby....but is that just in the first 3 months as most women stop taking folic acid after then because baby is a fully formed baby by that point...?

If you're not sure about taking don't take them, tell them you want something else - penicillin is safe in pregnancy provided you're not allergic to it xx


----------



## Nessicle

Nut_Shake said:


> Yea Ness, fraternal munchkins in there. My body decided to release 2 eggs! Very strange indeed because as I said, no twins in my family, but SO RIDICULOUSLY exciting!! It's funny because they share the same amount of genetics that any brothers and sisters would, not any more just because they are twins. Actually, it's like 2 completely separate pregnancies just happening at the same time. And if* I slept around and had sex with different guys within a few days *(lol) I could have been carrying 2 babies fertilised by 2 different fathers!! Amazing aye!

:rofl: 

made me laugh! 

I read that can happen after being on the pill for a while too - I was on it for 11 years! Long time! 

Aww it is mega exciting! They will be gorgeous too no doubt :flower: x


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilliepink said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! Hope you dont mind if I join. My EDD is january 3rd but my csection is scheduled for december 21 and im SO excited!!!
> 
> Congrats tilliepink! xx
> 
> Well just spoke to doctors and they seem to thik its ok for me to take:shrug: xClick to expand...
> 
> hmm from what I've read on the internet just now, it seems the concerns are about it blocking the absorbtion of folic acid which is obviously essential for baby....but is that just in the first 3 months as most women stop taking folic acid after then because baby is a fully formed baby by that point...?
> 
> If you're not sure about taking don't take them, tell them you want something else - penicillin is safe in pregnancy provided you're not allergic to it xxClick to expand...

Thanks Ness just read that i will take some folic acid while im on them then, even though it should be fine i guess but that will do me no harm :)


----------



## mayb_baby

3 weeks to some of you ladies move over!!!
Eeekk... its going quick :)


----------



## Kerrieann

I know, im dreading moving over because ill be lonely for a while, thiink there will only be like 4 of us over there to sart with!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> I know, im dreading moving over because ill be lonely for a while, thiink there will only be like 4 of us over there to sart with!

maybe we can come over with you - I very rarely contribute to any other thread anyway!


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah you may aswel, no one else will mind i would of thought lol! Gunna be scary going over there and all the threads are going to be about labour and stuff, ahhh! :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I don't like reading horror stories!! So I'll be avoiding those threads!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Kerrieann said:


> Yeah you may aswel, no one else will mind i would of thought lol! Gunna be scary going over there and all the threads are going to be about labour and stuff, ahhh! :haha:

LABOUR!!!!! :sick: ](*,)


----------



## WILSMUM

I think I'm gonna cry!
Have been desperately trying to finish the bookkeeping course I started 2 years ago while Wil has been away and now everytime I do an assignment they send back the results plus and exam to do!!! I've done one exam today, which I passed with 93% (which is great cause I'm sure I've not a clue what I'm doing tbh!) and now I've got another one to do, plus a load of practice questions and my final assignment! And I've only got 2 days to get it all done cause I wanted to use Friday as a cleaning day to get ready for the in-laws coming on Saturday!
I just feel so stressed with it now and DH keeps asking me whats up and why I'm so snappy! Apparently I've been looking pale for the last week or so and eh said to me today I shouldn't have done my exam but had a lie in instead! Well yeah thats great but I can't sleep when I'm stressing and worrying about all the stuff I've got to do and get done by lunchtime Saturday!!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Evening! Well i dont know how OH cant feel baby. It was kicking this morning so i put my phone on my tummy and it made my phone move!

I also spent the last hour of work holding a 2 week old baby, he was soooo cute


----------



## WILSMUM

Oh don't worry about labour theres drugs for that!!!

When I went into labour with William I was 10 days overdue had, had a really rough night and hadn't slept due to a bad headache so went to bed at lunchtime, my mum rang in the afternoon and I was talking to her before I got up after my nap, finished talking got out of bed and whoosh! My waters broke but no contractions! Called my then husband (now ex) and he left work and came home (about a 5-10 min drive) by the time he got home I was having contractions lasting a minute about 5 mins apart. Went to hosp where they examined me to discover everytime I had a contraction Williams heart rate was dropping so she had a look to see how far dilated I was and I was already 5-6cms (my waters had only broken about 45 mins before). So I was rushed straight into delivery they put a trace on Williams head and I had the contraction band round my belly, I was given gas and air and every hour or so they took a blood sample from his head to check he wasn't distressed. And during all this they were getting me ready in case worse came to the worse and I had to go to theatre. Anyway about 4 hrs after my waters breaking I was at 9.5cm dilated baby was distressed and they were trying to get me to push but I didn't have an urge to and was so out of it on the gas and air I don't actually remember what they were saying to me or what I was meant to be doing!! Anyway as baby wasn't coming the natural way I was rushed into theatre given an GA and William was delivered by emergency c-section and he was no worse the wear and a happy and healthy 7lb 1oz bundle!
It may sound quite traumatic but actually it wasn't really that bad - the pain wasn't unbearable and the gas and air was great! I wish I had been able to walk about rather than being stuck to the bed mind!! I did try a tens machine but it just annoyed me!!! And it certainly hasn't put me off trying a vbac this time - my only concerns really are the practical aspects of having care for William as we have no family local and I desperately more than anything just want to me awake this time esp as we don't know the sex!!!


----------



## lozzy21

:growlmad: OH would rather play on his ps3 than try and feel baby move. Prick.


----------



## calliebaby

mummyclo said:


> He never usually kicks my OH, i said, listen to see if your can hear his heartbeat and he was like "i can just hear you tummy rumbling"
> Then BAM kicked right in the ear :rofl:

That happened to my husband last night as well. He said that he could actually hear the baby kicking and then was kicked in his ear.


----------



## calliebaby

I'm sorry Lozzy.:hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

raquel1980 said:


> [
> 
> Nutshake - it's the same for us, weren't really trying and no twins in the family. At the scan (2 days before our wedding day!!) I was convinced there wasn't even a baby there as I hadn't had any symptoms so when he said - "there's your baby, and there's your other baby" I nearly fell off the bed. Took me ages to get used to the idea, I was terrified at first but then very excited! Now I just hope and pray that I will get to hold my beautiful babies - sorry getting nervous about my scan now.


Good luck with your scan. I will be praying for you.:hugs:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

lozzy21 said:


> :growlmad: OH would rather play on his ps3 than try and feel baby move. Prick.

I was seeing my belly twitch and going crazy and Nathan was saying he couldn't feel it :wacko: He has no patience though! Eventually she properly whacked him and he admitted to finally feeling somethng!


----------



## lozzy21

AmeliePoulain said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> :growlmad: OH would rather play on his ps3 than try and feel baby move. Prick.
> 
> I was seeing my belly twitch and going crazy and Nathan was saying he couldn't feel it :wacko: He has no patience though! Eventually she properly whacked him and he admitted to finally feeling somethng!Click to expand...

He was the same, he had his hand on my tummy for 2 mins and decided i was making it up and turned back around. Dont think he quite grasps i cant make it do it on demand.


----------



## KellyC75

Just wanna say 'Welcome' to the new members....:flower:

Good luck for your scans, those waiting :flower:

Hope you get better soon Charlotte :hugs:

Happy Anniversarys Ladies, have fun :happydance:

Im signing off now, not had a great day :nope:


----------



## Kerrieann

Hope ur ok kelly :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Kelly - hope you are okay - I had a crappy day too. :hugs:

Nat - yumm - thanks for the lentil recipe I will definately be trying that out. Mmmmmm food.

Hello to new ladies - and good luck to Rachel for her scan. 

Havent done yoga dvd again tonight - didnt get in until nearly 6.45pm - knackered at work today and didnt leave till well gone 6pm. Bah! :growlmad: Poor DH had a rubbish day too - something in the air maybe. Feel okay now ive chilled out for a bit. Really fancied a glass of wine tonight though..... 

Lozzy - DH has no patience either - if he doesnt feel her kick within a few seconds he assumes she isnt bothering!

Mizze


----------



## ducky1502

I decided I was going to be healthy from now on but I'm sat here with a bag of minstrels! How did they get there?! :shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

ducky :haha: i often onder that too lol! I have just eaten the other hlf of my choc fudge cake with double cream poured all over it, yuuuuuuuuuum!!


----------



## Mizze

ducky1502 said:


> I decided I was going to be healthy from now on but I'm sat here with a bag of minstrels! How did they get there?! :shrug:

:rofl:

That happens to me too - weird isnt it.....

Mizze


----------



## ducky1502

Must be some kind of pregnant lady fairy who visits us all and insists we eat until we're fat!


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> ducky :haha: i often onder that too lol! I have just eaten the other hlf of my choc fudge cake with double cream poured all over it, yuuuuuuuuuum!!

Oooooh droooooooool oh stop! - I havent had my tea yet - Poor DH hasnt been in long - but I cant wait much longer Im so hungry now- there are only so many yogurt bar things I can eat to keep my going. No energy to prepare dinner tonight - bacon, egg, beans and chips it is then! 

Mizze


----------



## cho

Mizze said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> ducky :haha: i often onder that too lol! I have just eaten the other hlf of my choc fudge cake with double cream poured all over it, yuuuuuuuuuum!!
> 
> Oooooh droooooooool oh stop! - I havent had my tea yet - Poor DH hasnt been in long - but I cant wait much longer Im so hungry now- there are only so many yogurt bar things I can eat to keep my going. No energy to prepare dinner tonight - bacon, egg, beans and chips it is then!
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...

mmmm that sounds delish, i had choc fudge cake the other day from asda extra special one that was well scrummy x


----------



## mrsbling

I am trying to balance the goof food with the bad lol..... so I had some lovely strawberry Carte d'or ice cream, followed by water melon for good measures :) x


...... but if I had chocolate fudge cake and cream, it wouldnt stay here for long ;)


----------



## mrsbling

LO has just gone crackers - so not sure if she approves/disapproves of the melon or the ice cream lol :haha:


----------



## raquel1980

Hi guys - scan didn't go too well really, smaller twin is still behind the bigger one - twin 1 is 1lb 5oz, twin 2 is only 15oz and measurements are below the 5th percentile. Also, the fluid had gone down again, they could hardly see any :cry: 

Saw consultant briefly who basically said there's nothing they can do but wait and see what happens - she thought it was most likely a placenta problem but all the blood flow dopplers look fine. We're back for another scan in 3 weeks as she said there's no point in them seeing us any sooner and that if something happens in the meantime it's just natures way :cry: Don't know what happens to the other twin if one dies, it can't be good though.

Oh and they think twin 2 is a girl, so a girl and a boy - perfect.


----------



## cho

raquel1980 said:


> Hi guys - scan didn't go too well really, smaller twin is still behind the bigger one - twin 1 is 1lb 5oz, twin 2 is only 15oz and measurements are below the 5th percentile. Also, the fluid had gone down again, they could hardly see any :cry:
> 
> Saw consultant briefly who basically said there's nothing they can do but wait and see what happens - she thought it was most likely a placenta problem but all the blood flow dopplers look fine. We're back for another scan in 3 weeks as she said there's no point in them seeing us any sooner and that if something happens in the meantime it's just natures way :cry: Don't know what happens to the other twin if one dies, it can't be good though.
> 
> Oh and they think twin 2 is a girl, so a girl and a boy - perfect.

So sorry to hear that, baby is a fighter though and they didnt think she would make it till now, maybe she will prove them all wrong i will def be keeping my fingers crossed for you hun.
Wow what a lovely combo, boy and girl xx


----------



## Kerrieann

rachel im so sorry it wasnt good news :hugs: :hugs: i really hope baby pulls through for you and starts getting stonger!


----------



## calliebaby

Hugs Rachel. I hope that your little girl proves everyone wrong.:hugs:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Oh Rachel, i'm so sorry with how things are looking. But I will continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers and hope that your little girl keeps pushing on and gets stronger. Worrying will only make things worse, so just try to keep a positive mental state, it's so important, as hard as i'm sure it is. Sending lots of love to you xxx


----------



## Pink-Mummy

Rachel I'm sorry to hear the scan didn't go well. Will keep your little girl in my thoughts and prayers, she's proved to be a real fighter this far. Be gentle on yourself in the coming days, stay positive and know that we will all be thinking of you. xx


----------



## Tilliepink

So sorry to hear that Raquel, thinking about you and your lilttle fighters.


----------



## louise1302

thinking of you raquel i hop baby carries on fighting xx


----------



## Mizze

Hi , morning(yes I know what time it is! :( )
Rachel sorry to hear the scan wasnt all that great. But they are both still there and still fighting away. Hope that all goes well for you in 3 weeks. :hugs:

love 
Mizze


----------



## nikki-lou25

Raquel - I hope twin 1 continues to fight hard :hugs: 

I'm off out today, can we try not to natter too much coz I'll have to spend an hour catchin up LOL! I'm taking my DD to a farm with a few girls off the Mummy forum I run. (Basically it was a group of us that used Fertility Friend and didnt wanna renew subscription) 
It should be fun!! 

I had a horrible dream lastnight that hubby was leaving me, he gave me his wedding ring and told me it meant nothing to him so I may aswell keep it. I woke up actually cryin! I am SO glad he's off work this week coz I think I'd have been hysterical if he wasnt in bed to give me a cuddle......cuddle first, THEN he laughed at me for my silly dream.


----------



## Mama1985

Hey everyone!!! My name is Louise I have a 15 month old and am pregnant again! and due 20th December! can I join the december dreamers??


----------



## KellyC75

raquel1980 said:


> Hi guys - scan didn't go too well really, smaller twin is still behind the bigger one - twin 1 is 1lb 5oz, twin 2 is only 15oz and measurements are below the 5th percentile. Also, the fluid had gone down again, they could hardly see any :cry:
> 
> Saw consultant briefly who basically said there's nothing they can do but wait and see what happens - she thought it was most likely a placenta problem but all the blood flow dopplers look fine. We're back for another scan in 3 weeks as she said there's no point in them seeing us any sooner and that if something happens in the meantime it's just natures way :cry: Don't know what happens to the other twin if one dies, it can't be good though.
> 
> Oh and they think twin 2 is a girl, so a girl and a boy - perfect.

So sorry to hear your news, I really hope that twin 2 is Ok :hugs:



Mizze said:


> Hi , morning(yes I know what time it is! :( )
> 
> 
> love
> Mizze


Could you not sleep either Mizzie? I was awake at 3-4am worrying & thinking & about everything & anything...:cry:


----------



## lozzy21

Morning, 6 more shifts and then a week of work :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls!

Mizze/Kelly sorry you girls had crappy days yesterday! 

Lozzy and other girls who said their OH's get bored waiting for kicks too lol my OH is exactly the same - relief to know it's not just him though! I say that to him too that I can't make her kick on demand he just has to sit patiently! When I point to my tummy saying she's there she's kicking look he just goes "I can't see anything!" men grrr!! 

Rachel - so sorry that your scan didnt bring you better news but as the other girls said take some hope in the fact your little girl is proving a real fighter so far. I read somewhere what would happen if one twin didnt survive but I'm sure you'd rather not know right now especially as she's fighting away best not to dwell but keep that hope going :hugs: fx and praying all is well at your next scan xx

I had a shocking nights sleep last night yet again, can't believe I have to pretend to work for the next 10 hours lol :cry: OH has no patience in the night too, I turned over and got a horrible ripping sensation in my bump and got a bit upset - mainly cos I was so frustrated I couldnt get comfy and was so tired and because it hurt when I'd tried to turn and all I got was a bloody snarling at from OH!! No "are you ok" or brief holding of my hand or cuddle :cry: 

xx


----------



## lozzy21

Ness, id have punched him till he gave me a cuddle.

Iv come to the conclusion that baby dosent like OH. That or his hand is too heavy and baby just moves away from it..


----------



## Nessicle

lol Lozzy I'll let you punch him for me :haha: 

Anyone elses OH mega clumsy with their arms and hands? OH forgets my bump is there sometimes and slams his arm down on my knee hitting my bump or when i say "feel my belly" he seems to put his hand down so hard - honestly so bloody clumsy sometimes!! I keep saying "will you bloody watch it!!"


----------



## lozzy21

Hes not so bad now but he was, its got better the bigger iv got


----------



## Nessicle

Hoping that'll be the case with my OH though it's bloody hard not to miss the bump!


----------



## Nessicle

Have just looked at Sherri's pictures of Devon Grace - OMG she's amazing so tiny and perfect :cry: makes me think about my little girl right now and how she might look right now and i feel so grateful she's still safe in there and I'm praying like mad that she'll stay safe and warm in there until she's ready to be born! I can't imagine what Sherri is going through right now! xx


----------



## lozzy21

I had a look and had a little cry, she was so perfect, i cant imadgine what is going through.

One week and 2 days till V day ness


----------



## ducky1502

Morning ladies, I slept until 10am and it was bliss :) a really good night sleep! Maybe it was the sex last night :blush: lol

Now I've gotta quickly have something to eat, get ready and go to work :( boo! Short day tho! But I agree with Nikki, don't talk too much or I'll never catch up.

Rachel - So sorry your scan didn't go as well as hoped, I have everything crossed for you though. Keep fighting little one.

To all the ladies who have impatient OH's - So is mine! Sometimes he'll be great and so sweet but other times if baby doesn't kick, he'll give my belly a slap (obv not hard), tell him to move and if he doesn't he just stops trying.


----------



## lozzy21

Right im watching bringing home baby and the baby has a touch of jaundice so mum was told to get her out in the sun. Mum was in a strappy top so it cant have been cold but baby was wrapped up like a nun. Literaly all you could see was a tiny but if her face.

Dosent that beat the point of having her in the sun?


----------



## ducky1502

Just saw Sherri's photos :( what an absolutely beautiful little girl! Does anyone know how far along she was when Devon passed? What a perfect baby, I hope she is ok and has all the support she needs.


----------



## mummyclo

Morning ladies, worst night ever!! Was sick, and having really weird period sort of pains..........of course i was worried shitless thought i was going into labor or something!! But nothing has happened and its still hurting today. Have felt little fella tho so i don't know what it could be. :(
Day no.1 off work :cry:


----------



## ducky1502

mummyclo said:


> Morning ladies, worst night ever!! Was sick, and having really weird period sort of pains..........of course i was worried shitless thought i was going into labor or something!! But nothing has happened and its still hurting today. Have felt little fella tho so i don't know what it could be. :(
> Day no.1 off work :cry:

Have you booked a doctors appt or rang your midwife? You probably should just to be safe. It's probably nothing baby related though, or nothing serious at least :)


----------



## mummyclo

Thanks Duckiy, will call my auntie ie. midwife! :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

If you were being sick the pains could just be from retching, it used all the musels in your abdomen when your sick


----------



## mummyclo

lozzy21 said:


> If you were being sick the pains could just be from retching, it used all the musels in your abdomen when your sick

Your a bloody genius, never thought of that! Your probably right! :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

Every thing seems worse at night


----------



## - Butterfly -

c.holdway said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> ducky :haha: i often onder that too lol! I have just eaten the other hlf of my choc fudge cake with double cream poured all over it, yuuuuuuuuuum!!
> 
> Oooooh droooooooool oh stop! - I havent had my tea yet - Poor DH hasnt been in long - but I cant wait much longer Im so hungry now- there are only so many yogurt bar things I can eat to keep my going. No energy to prepare dinner tonight - bacon, egg, beans and chips it is then!
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...
> 
> mmmm that sounds delish, i had choc fudge cake the other day from asda extra special one that was well scrummy xClick to expand...

 
That's it - I'm going shopping to buy choc fudge cake today for definite!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Rachel - so sorry to hear your news. Praying you keep strong and positive and your lo keeps on fighting :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hope you feel better today chloe - gets lots of rest xx


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> I had a look and had a little cry, she was so perfect, i cant imadgine what is going through.
> 
> *One week and 2 days till V day ness*

:flower: can't come soon enough hun!


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> Just saw Sherri's photos :( what an absolutely beautiful little girl! Does anyone know how far along she was when Devon passed? What a perfect baby, I hope she is ok and has all the support she needs.

Either 21 or 22 weeks I think - she said they just don't try to save babies under the 24 week mark which is so sad :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Right im watching bringing home baby and the baby has a touch of jaundice so mum was told to get her out in the sun. Mum was in a strappy top so it cant have been cold but baby was wrapped up like a nun. Literaly all you could see was a tiny but if her face.
> 
> Dosent that beat the point of having her in the sun?

lol you would have thought so yeah! Isnt it the UV rays that help with jaundice?! 

It was red hot here yesterday afternoon and as we passed some people waiting for a bus I saw their new baby had a snowsuit on!! The poor thing must have been boiling! I know babies need to be kept warmer but seriously a a snowsuit in winter! I'm sure a snuggly baby gro and a blanket would have been fine!


----------



## Nessicle

Chloe - yeah it'll be the wretching I'm sure cos it jolts all your stomach muscles but still call your auntie just to double check to put your mind at rest :flower:


----------



## WILSMUM

all u first time mums all be amazed at home little baby really needs to wear to keep warm! With DS in summer he was pretty much in either short sleeve body suits or romper suits and then in winter I just put a vest on him under his clothes and when we went out winter coat, hat and cosy toes!
Personally I think its better to put less on baby esp as at night cause if its cold and uncomfy its more likely to wake up and let you know than if it gets overheated.

I was born in the summer of 1976 (mega heatwave) and my mum had me in a vest, bodysuit, cardigan, hat and had blankets over me and she wondered why I was covered in this rash - called to Dr out he walked in and stripped me down to just a vest!!!


----------



## Nessicle

:haha: Anouska rofl at your mum! Bless her! My mum was the same with me though - I was born in November of 83 and although it was winter my mum and dad's house at the time was always mega stifling and mum had me covered up so much and with so many layers on I was sweating - my gran came in and had to tell her to take some covers off and my mum was like oops I didnt know! 

Better to be a bit cold than too warm for sure!


----------



## Tilliepink

Went for frozen yogurt last night with DS and DH ended up having to come home bc I felt sick to my stomach, ended up being sick for most of the night...horrible and weird.


----------



## Nessicle

oh no! was the yoghurt pasturised? if not could have upset your tummy?


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh i know how you feel tillie :hugs:
And now i am angry, because the ferry company my OH is using to go to the mainland next week got the dates wrong on his tickets and he had to pay £17 ammendment fee!! :growlmad:


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon girls - Kelly - no I couldnt sleep either - got up for a wee and then my brain wouldnt switch off. DH has a cold too which makes him snore - didnt help - so it was either strangle him or get up - I chose the option less likely to land me in jail.

Ness - I cant imagine what Sherri is going through either - the pictures of Devon are beautiful and heartbreakingly sad. I think of them both often and im really glad she posts occasionally in here to tell us things-like the photo's. I cried when I saw them but im glad I did and that she was able to post them. I have lit a candle in my mind for them both.

My Mother appears not to be like anyone else's - apparently she would park us outside in our prams to "toughen us up" - I found this out when she recommended me doing this with BabyMizze (we have a balcony outside our living room where she could be watched and seen all the time) hmmmmm - I suspect I wont do that....Mind you I was born in October so she did this to me over a winter!!!! This however is the woman who was afraid I was too scrawny (huh for the first and last time in my life) as a little baby and so would feed me weak tea with a RAW EGG mixed into it for protein -BLEUGHHHHHHHHHH :sick: I have *never* let her forget that one from the moment she told me about it! 

She loves me really. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

:sick: that's gross lol!! :rofl: funny how our mums were with us isn't it?! 

I know Mizze I'm so glad she keeps us updated regarding Devon Grace it must be hard for her to come on here and see us with our bumps and progressing pregnancies - she's stronger than she gives herself credit for!

xx


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> :sick: that's gross lol!! :rofl: funny how our mums were with us isn't it?!
> 
> I know Mizze I'm so glad she keeps us updated regarding Devon Grace it must be hard for her to come on here and see us with our bumps and progressing pregnancies - *she's stronger than she gives herself credit for!*
> 
> xx

Yes she is.

Mizze xx


----------



## Tilliepink

Nessicle said:


> oh no! was the yoghurt pasturised? if not could have upset your tummy?

I have no idea, should have prolly asked tho. Never again!!


----------



## Tilliepink

Mizze said:


> Afternoon girls - Kelly - no I couldnt sleep either - got up for a wee and then my brain wouldnt switch off. DH has a cold too which makes him snore - didnt help - so it was either strangle him or get up - I chose the option less likely to land me in jail.
> 
> Ness - I cant imagine what Sherri is going through either - the pictures of Devon are beautiful and heartbreakingly sad. I think of them both often and im really glad she posts occasionally in here to tell us things-like the photo's. I cried when I saw them but im glad I did and that she was able to post them. I have lit a candle in my mind for them both.
> 
> My Mother appears not to be like anyone else's - apparently she would park us outside in our prams to "toughen us up" - I found this out when she recommended me doing this with BabyMizze (we have a balcony outside our living room where she could be watched and seen all the time) hmmmmm - I suspect I wont do that....Mind you I was born in October so she did this to me over a winter!!!! This however is the woman who was afraid I was too scrawny (huh for the first and last time in my life) as a little baby and so would feed me weak tea with a RAW EGG mixed into it for protein -BLEUGHHHHHHHHHH :sick: I have *never* let her forget that one from the moment she told me about it!
> 
> She loves me really.
> 
> Mizze xx

:rofl: Thats halarious! My dads mom had like 15 kids and would occasionally forget one or two outside when babies if they werent loud enough to be heard lol she claimed it "toughened em up"


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I know Mizze I'm so glad she keeps us updated regarding Devon Grace it must be hard for her to come on here and see us with our bumps and progressing pregnancies - *she's stronger than she gives herself credit for!*
> 
> xx
> 
> Yes she is.
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

I have been reading all Sherris posts, I really want her to know that we havent forgotton about her or Devon Grace...What a beautiful angel she is


----------



## KellyC75

Tilliepink said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> oh no! was the yoghurt pasturised? if not could have upset your tummy?
> 
> I have no idea, should have prolly asked tho. Never again!!Click to expand...

Hope your tummy soon feels better :flower:


----------



## mummyclo

I think it is reall nice of sherri to keep us updated etc. it must be so hard for her.
Im very sure that one day she will have a lovely healthy bubs, she deserves that!
:flower:


----------



## ducky1502

I have just got in from work and hve made myself a cup of tea, I have never been more excited to drink a cup of tea lol! 

Since being pregnant I really look forward to my 2 cups of tea in a day, I need a comfy seat, quiet and my cuppa and I will happily sit there for a good 10mins with a huge grin on my face lol.

Lifes little pleasures aye.......... :)


----------



## spencerbear

Afternoon all

Didnt think id get a chance to post while away but i have an afternoon of quiet, wow that doesnt happen often. Did try sleeping but then my phone went so have given up lol


----------



## Nessicle

yeah Kelly I always read her posts and her story about Devon Grace's birth really saddened me because she feels so guilty for how hysterically upset she was - but sure I speak for everyone in here that any woman who had gone through that would react completely the same way! 

Ducky I adore my morning cuppa, I sit in the room with my little cat Ambrose - he's my baby boy lol he adores me - and OH and sip it and it always tastes amazing!! No other cup of tea during the day tastes as good! 

Been filing for about 2 hours and my back is killing now - had to leave the rest til tomorrow cos the pull of the bump on my skin under my boobs and my back is too strainy!


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls, 
Haven't posted in a while because i normally have so much reading to do first to catch up!!
Great to see new people still joining us.
Rachel sorry you didn't get better news at your scan but follow your little girls lead and be positive. As a mam of a prem myself and knowing lots more these babies are tough cookies
My friend was twice asked to selectively abort her smaller twin as they wouldn't survive but low and behold that little lady is now a strong six month old. 
Keep us updated on how you are going x

It is great that sherri keeps us updated and also that so many people are thinking of her. Please god she is doing as well as she can.

I'm just back from my hospital visit and got a surprise look at baba which I wasn't expecting! They have booked me in for steroids in two weeks time as I we t so early the last time but all else was good.


----------



## Nessicle

aww that's lovely hopefully that you got to see bubs again! Good they have you booked in for steriods then - is that in case you do go in to early labour something about building up LO's lungs etc??


----------



## raquel1980

Afternoon all, just wanted to say thanks to you all for your supportive messages. Have had a tough day today, lots of tears and thinking that everything is hopeless. I have now had a shower and am feeling a little better - I really do need to stay positive for both my babies so that's what I'm going to do. I've also got to stop googling as that really isn't helping the positivity vibes.

Consultant said there's nothing I can do but I like to think that drinking LOADs of water, resting and eating as healthily as possible will be me doing my little bit to try and keep them safe.

Work have been great so far, have been working at home the last 3 weeks - hope they continue to let me.

Sorry, this has turned into a long one....and since I've joined your thread it's been all about me, I'm not like this usually, promise! x


----------



## hopefully2

Hey

Yeah ness the steroids develop the babies lungs invade they are born early, they worked wonders for my little lady and she needed no assistance despite arriving at 28 weeks.

Rachel you are so right you can do things to help your babies. From my experience bedrest is the best thing you can do, it got me from no hope at fifteen weeks to a healthy baby girl here watching Cbeebies! That and being positive will help you no end. Be selfish too if work can't be done while resting get signed off cause the less energy you use the more there is for babies to use to grow. 
And don't be silly about taking over the thread, the girls here are fantastic and only are delighted to share your story.


----------



## ducky1502

raquel1980 said:


> Afternoon all, just wanted to say thanks to you all for your supportive messages. Have had a tough day today, lots of tears and thinking that everything is hopeless. I have now had a shower and am feeling a little better - I really do need to stay positive for both my babies so that's what I'm going to do. I've also got to stop googling as that really isn't helping the positivity vibes.
> 
> Consultant said there's nothing I can do but I like to think that drinking LOADs of water, resting and eating as healthily as possible will be me doing my little bit to try and keep them safe.
> 
> Work have been great so far, have been working at home the last 3 weeks - hope they continue to let me.
> 
> Sorry, this has turned into a long one....and since I've joined your thread it's been all about me, I'm not like this usually, promise! x

It's what we're here for, we're all here to help and support each other :flower:

Just keep doing what you're doing and try and stay as relaxed as possible. Keeping healthy and calm is all you can do. By the sounds of it you have a real fighter in there so don'y give up hope.

DEFINATELY stop googling, you can google about a wart and 10mins later end up thinking you're going to die!! It's an amazing source but it's definately scary too.

We're all thinking of you and keep all the updates coming :hugs: we definately don't think the thread has become 'all about you' :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

oh don't worry Raquel you've nothing to apologise for! (sorry I realised I spelled your name wrong copying everyone else :doh:) 

Thats great your employers have been understanding and letting you work from home - your consultant is right best you can do is take care of yourself and rest as much as possible :flower: x


----------



## Nessicle

yeah stop googling I agree - it's the root of all our worry on this forum :haha: x


----------



## Sherri81

I'm sorry I haven't read through that many of the posts.

Devon Grace was 23 weeks 2 days gestation when she delivered. We were 5 days away from viability. Thats why my hometown hospital in Quesnel refused to help. Their policy is 24 weeks gestation. In Williams Lake, where my OB is, their policy is intervention between 22 and 23 weeks depending on the situation.

In BC the medical system is set up like a grid, and although there are provincial guideline for care, each health grid makes its own guideline.

Quesnel is the start of the Northern Health Grid, Williams Lake is the end of the Interior Health Grid. They therefore have their own policies. Quesnel refused to talk to Williams Lake because they didn't want to cross health boundaries.

The last Dr to see me in Quesnel was a female, NOT my GP. Ian begged her to give me the Indomethacin and to give Devon a chance. She looked him in the eye and said there was no point.

Williams Lake was finally contacted, and they immediately asked me to be transferred. Their policy is intervention at 22-23 weeks. They didn't even question giving me the Indomethacin. They gave it to me within minutes of being admitted to their hospital; even before the paramedics had given their report.

Had we been able to get to Williams Lake before things became so advanced, Devon would have had a chance of survival. If labour had have been stopped when I had a 3cm long cervix, the infection never would have gotten into the amniotic sac, since the infection didn't get in until I was already 3cm dilated, which occurred sometime between leaving Williams Lake in the airplane and arriving in Vancouver. Somewhere in there I continued to dilate, and the sac touched the infection.

At this point the swabs have come back as inconclusive as to the strain of bacteria. It is being classed as bacterial vaginosis at this point in time. They hope the autopsy on the placenta comes back with a specific strain.

There is no word yet on the damage sustained by my cervix. They will not even attempt to look until my 6 week check up. In that time they hope the 10cm tear heals. If it doesn't, I may need surgery to fix it.

Devon Grace was 23 weeks 2 days when she delivered.


----------



## louise1302

google is evil!!!

i had my consultant appt today and apparently im 'delightlfully normal' lol so i dont have to see him again unless i go overdue which is nice to hear, im under mw care from now on-he did say i was measuring slightly big at 22+ weeks but as im 21+ then it wasnt a worry

raquel try and stay as positive and youre right drinking lots of water and resting can only help 

hopfully how lovely that you got to see babba again

i hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## louise1302

:hugs: sherri


----------



## Nessicle

Omg I just stubbed my toes mega bad I'm in so much pain right now! But my immediate reaction was to bend down and grab my little toes bending really fast at the waist I'm so worried I've squashed or hurt Ava :cry: please please tell me she's ok!! Found her hb on the Doppler and it's beating away but I'm scared I've hurt her!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

I was going to come on and just say i had a midwife appt today, but it sounds so stupid and trivial with what Sherri and Rachel have gone through/are going through.

I know it doesn't mean much but my thoughts are with you guys and I often sit and think how strange life can be. I hope you have strong and positive support around you and really hope you can get through this period, I wish I knew what else to say but I just don't have the words xxxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nessicle said:


> Omg I just stubbed my toes mega bad I'm in so much pain right now! But my immediate reaction was to bend down and grab my little toes bending really fast at the waist I'm so worried I've squashed or hurt Ava :cry: please please tell me she's ok!! Found her hb on the Doppler and it's beating away but I'm scared I've hurt her!!

Ness, i'm sure baby is fine, you wouldn't have squashed her, all you would have done is probably squashed your organs a bit from bending! But it was only for a second so i'm sure all is absolutely fine xx


----------



## mummyclo

Ness, don't worry hun, i bend over all the time and its uncomfortable! Please don't worry, you heard her hb so thats good :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you girls :( think my toes are broken can't walk it's agony! I got all shooting and stabbing pains across my bump it was horrible so made me so worried!


----------



## mummyclo

:( :hugs: Ness xx


----------



## Mizze

Evening girls. Sherri -:hugs: Thinking of you, and Devon Grace, my dear. 

Raquel (apologies I think it was me who started spelling your name wrong!) :hugs: too, my work colleague is in a similar situation and her consultant has put her now on complete bed rest. Rest, healthy eating and drinking and a good PMA will help. Here's to your little fighter. And STAY AWAY FROM GOOGLE! :) 

Ness - ouch poor you!


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> Sorry, this has turned into a long one....and since I've joined your thread it's been all about me, I'm not like this usually, promise! x

It's what we're here for, we're all here to help and support each other :flower:


We're all thinking of you and keep all the updates coming :hugs: we definately don't think the thread has become 'all about you' :flower:[/QUOTE]

Here~here....We are all here for each other :hugs: No matter when you joined us :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nut_Shake said:


> I was going to come on and just say i had a midwife appt today, but it sounds so stupid and trivial with what Sherri and Rachel have gone through/are going through.
> 
> I know it doesn't mean much but my thoughts are with you guys and I often sit and think how strange life can be. I hope you have strong and positive support around you and really hope you can get through this period, I wish I knew what else to say but I just don't have the words xxxx

 
Please give us an update on your mw appointment. Nothing to do with having babies is stupid or trivial and Sherri will understand that.

Sending you hugs of strength Sherri xxxx


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: Sherri....We are all thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hope your toes ok Ness xx


----------



## Tilliepink

Wow I only just joined you girls yesterday but need to say what a bunch of amazing supporting people you all are, wish I had joined sooner. Nothing like reading posts and being brought to tears by all the lovely people...hormones donthelp either. lol

Sherry thinking of you and your beautifull daughter.


----------



## Nessicle

Sherri sending you lots of hugs can't imagine how hard it is for you xxx


----------



## Nessicle

my two little toes on my right foot are double the size :( 

Not felt bubs move for a while now, paranoid I've hurt her - I bent over so fast it hurt me loads. Scared i've bust her amniotic sac or something is that even posible?!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> my two little toes on my right foot are double the size :(
> 
> Not felt bubs move for a while now, paranoid I've hurt her - I bent over so fast it hurt me loads. Scared i've bust her amniotic sac or something is that even posible?!

can you strap your toes together? That's all they'd do if you went to hospital.

I'm sure bubs is fine. She's probably fast asleep - worn out by all your worrying!!


----------



## KellyC75

Tilliepink said:


> Wow I only just joined you girls yesterday but need to say what a bunch of amazing supporting people you all are, wish I had joined sooner. Nothing like reading posts and being brought to tears by all the lovely people...hormones donthelp either. lol
> 
> Sherry thinking of you and your beautifull daughter.

Aww & we are so pleased you joined us....:hugs: Better late, than never! :winkwink:



Nessicle said:


> my two little toes on my right foot are double the size :(
> 
> Not felt bubs move for a while now, paranoid I've hurt her - I bent over so fast it hurt me loads. Scared i've bust her amniotic sac or something is that even posible?!


You poor thing Ness :hugs: Hope the pain eases soon:flower:

I too am sure your LO is 'A' Ok....Go & have a sit down, try to relax & im sure she'll let you know shes happy :baby:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you girls :flower: 

any of you ever done anything similar? Just had a warm bath and sending OH to get me a glass of milk in five mins that usually gets her going x


----------



## Kerrieann

Evening how are you ladies? I wont be on much tomorrow as its my birthday :wohoo: and out for abit but then im away for the whole weekend so might not get on much! xx


----------



## spencerbear

Happy Birthday kerrie and enjoy your break.

Ness hope your toes feel better soon x

Sending big hugs to both sherri and to raquel x x

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## lozzy21

Sherri :hugs:

Ness you will hurt your self way before you hurt baby. I still forget and try to pick something up of the floor when im on the sofa and its realy uncomfy. OH laughs at me when i have to try and reach sidways.

Kerri happy birthday for tomorrow :flower:


Yey 2 days off now :D


----------



## ducky1502

happy birthday for tomorrow kerrie :flower: enjoy it :)


----------



## calliebaby

Went to the doctor today and I am measuring 2 weeks ahead. She said that I am fine as long as it doesn't get any bigger than that. Otherwise, if it is bigger at the next exam, we will probably get another ultrasound done to rule out extra fluid and such. She said it is nothing to worry about though (the size of my uterus, that is)


----------



## spencerbear

Ive been up half the night with really horrible cramps accross my stomach and then my 2yr old decided 6.15 was the time to get up and play, think this will make for a long day :cry:


----------



## WILSMUM

Happy Birthday Kerrie!!:cake::cake::cake:


----------



## Mizze

Happy Birthday Kerrie! :cake: :munch: :yipee:

Spencerbear - hope you feel okay now - I got woken up in the night with trapped wind :blush: ouch havent had that since 1st tri. 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KERRIE!! :cake: :happydance:
Hope you have a great day! :)


----------



## cho

Happy Birthday Kerrie have a good day x


----------



## wishingforbub

happy bday kerrie!!! xx


----------



## raquel1980

Happy Birthday Kerrie!

Morning girls - a food safety question....I made a bolognese sauce on Monday night, is it still ok to eat the leftovers? It's been in the fridge the whole time - would usually eat something within 2 days but think I'm probably being over cautious...?

I'm trying to eat as much protein as possible, have been doing a bit of research and someone has suggested it might help my situation - have had 2 eggs on toast so far, meat bolognese for lunch and then something meaty for dinner too....


----------



## raquel1980

Mizze said:


> Evening girls. Sherri -:hugs: Thinking of you, and Devon Grace, my dear.
> 
> Raquel (apologies I think it was me who started spelling your name wrong!) :hugs: too, my work colleague is in a similar situation and her consultant has put her now on complete bed rest. Rest, healthy eating and drinking and a good PMA will help. Here's to your little fighter. And STAY AWAY FROM GOOGLE! :)
> 
> Ness - ouch poor you!

Actually Mizze it was me that started the confusion with my name! My real name is Rachel but DH always calls me Raquel to annoy me, hence the user name!

Hope your colleague is ok, wonder why she is on complete bed rest and I'm not?! Don't suppose she's on any forums is she? Would be great to talk to someone going through the same thing.


----------



## mummyclo

I would say its fine raquel! As long as it was in the fridge and it doesn't smell or look funny its fine :)


----------



## Pixxie

Happy birthday to Kerrie!

Spencerbear hope you feel better now

Raquel I think it would be fine as long as you reheat it until its piping hot :thumbup: 

Im slowly acquiring baby stuff, got my breast pump yesterday. Couldnt resist having a little go to see if Im milkable yet :haha: xxx


----------



## Mizze

Yes i agree with Mummyclo - it will be fine - but do smell it first just to be sure and make sure its piping hot when you re-heat it. 


Ah I see about the name :)

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Happy birthday Kerrie!! 

Ouch Mizze it's so uncomfy and painful when you get trapped wind! I get that a lot and get shooting pains up my bum and in my intestines it's awful! 

thanks lozzy - think I just got frightened cos I bent double at the waist mega fast and worried I'd hurt her because it was so sudden. But she was moving loads last night so sure she's fine! A guy at work was telling me this morning that his mum was playing softball at 6 months pregnant for some bizarre reason and she dove on the floor to catch the ball forgetting she was pregnant and landed straight on her bump - but no harm was done to his brother and he's 30 now! So that's a relief! 

Raquel yeah it will be fine to eat leftovers but make sure it's heated through completely i.e. very hot to kill any bacteria that might have had chance to grow :thumbup: usually you can leave stuff for about 3 days but I wouldnt eat anything that had been left longer than that xx


----------



## Nessicle

lol did you manage any milk Pixxie?!

Anyone heard from Sammi? I havent seen her on here in a few days!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Happy birthday Kerrie

Thanks for clearing up the name confusion Rachel!!

Ness I hope your toes are feeling better today.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Nessicle

Sherri81 said:


> I'm sorry I haven't read through that many of the posts.
> 
> Devon Grace was 23 weeks 2 days gestation when she delivered. We were 5 days away from viability. Thats why my hometown hospital in Quesnel refused to help. Their policy is 24 weeks gestation. In Williams Lake, where my OB is, their policy is intervention between 22 and 23 weeks depending on the situation.
> 
> In BC the medical system is set up like a grid, and although there are provincial guideline for care, each health grid makes its own guideline.
> 
> Quesnel is the start of the Northern Health Grid, Williams Lake is the end of the Interior Health Grid. They therefore have their own policies. Quesnel refused to talk to Williams Lake because they didn't want to cross health boundaries.
> 
> The last Dr to see me in Quesnel was a female, NOT my GP. Ian begged her to give me the Indomethacin and to give Devon a chance. She looked him in the eye and said there was no point.
> 
> Williams Lake was finally contacted, and they immediately asked me to be transferred. Their policy is intervention at 22-23 weeks. They didn't even question giving me the Indomethacin. They gave it to me within minutes of being admitted to their hospital; even before the paramedics had given their report.
> 
> Had we been able to get to Williams Lake before things became so advanced, Devon would have had a chance of survival. If labour had have been stopped when I had a 3cm long cervix, the infection never would have gotten into the amniotic sac, since the infection didn't get in until I was already 3cm dilated, which occurred sometime between leaving Williams Lake in the airplane and arriving in Vancouver. Somewhere in there I continued to dilate, and the sac touched the infection.
> 
> At this point the swabs have come back as inconclusive as to the strain of bacteria. It is being classed as bacterial vaginosis at this point in time. They hope the autopsy on the placenta comes back with a specific strain.
> 
> There is no word yet on the damage sustained by my cervix. They will not even attempt to look until my 6 week check up. In that time they hope the 10cm tear heals. If it doesn't, I may need surgery to fix it.
> 
> Devon Grace was 23 weeks 2 days when she delivered.

Sherri that must be devastating being so close to 24 weeks i can't believe for the same of 5 days they didnt do anything :cry:

Thinking of you and Devon Grace every day Sherri, not a day goes by when I don't think about you both and what you went through :hugs: 

I hope that the tear heals and you don't surgery, please keep us posted xxx


----------



## Pixxie

I did manage a bit Ness :blush: I was rather proud of myself :haha: 

The pump hurt a little though which I wasnt expecting! :wacko: xx


----------



## mummyclo

Pixxie said:


> I did manage a bit Ness :blush: I was rather proud of myself :haha:
> 
> The pump hurt a little though which I wasnt expecting! :wacko: xx

:dohh: I don't think i want to try incase i start leaking of something :sick:


----------



## cho

R u guys trying out your pumps?


----------



## - Butterfly -

c.holdway said:


> R u guys trying out your pumps?

:nope: not me!!


----------



## Nessicle

lol pixxie! 

I've had no leakage or anything yet and my boobs only went up one cup size before I'd even hit 6 weeks and haven't grown since! My nipples are just really dry and sore regardless of how much cream I slather on them!


----------



## raquel1980

Nessicle said:


> lol pixxie!
> 
> I've had no leakage or anything yet and my boobs only went up one cup size before I'd even hit 6 weeks and haven't grown since! My nipples are just really dry and sore regardless of how much cream I slather on them!

My nips are really dry too, despite the amount of moisturiser I've put on them. I can't believe how big and dark they've got either, DH says they're the size of beer mats.....they're not quite that big.


----------



## mummyclo

I have really sore dry nipples too!!! :cry:


----------



## cho

Just be careful if anyone is trying it as it can contract your uterus and cause early labour x


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha - my OH looked at me getting ready when I was about 16 weeks and said "your nipples are huge! will they go back to normal.....?" with a very worried look on his face :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> Just be careful if anyone is trying it as it can contract your uterus and cause early labour x

I don't even have a breast pump yet - way too organised for me ha ha x


----------



## ducky1502

I'm actually borrowing a breastpump (the medela one or however you spell it) to begin with and then if I get on with it and want to keep expressing then I'll get my own. My friend is due in feb so have to give it back anyway. I imagine I may try it out once for a second just for fun but that's it. I'm too scared to do anything else lol :haha:


----------



## cho

haha, mine never went back still ahve big nipples from Bradley lol, but now there even bigger and bloody dark! 
Mine have been so itchy lately and they ahve got massive and are hurting again :(


----------



## lozzy21

I havent tryed with a pump but iv had a squeeze:haha: I still need to get my pump.

It started off clear and its now going a goldy colour


----------



## cho

Thats what i got ducky medela swing there suppose to be brill! x


----------



## Pixxie

It can only bring on labour in the same way having sex can, only if your cervix is already ripe I was told. People breastfeed while pregnant :shrug: 

My nipple havnt changed colour or shape as far as Im aware! they just make milk now :rofl: xx


----------



## ducky1502

Did you get a single one or a double? How much did you pay? If you don't mind me asking of course :)


----------



## Pixxie

Lozzy mine was clear at first and now its an orangy-yellow colour :wacko: 

My OH is fascinated and keeps asking to 'see my milk' because it changes colour and 'its amazing' :rofl: xx


----------



## cho

I ahve aa double electric one i borrowed mine of my cousin so wouldnt know how much she paid but i know they are quite expensive! x


----------



## raquel1980

I haven't even tried to get anything out of mine, do you just give them a squeeze?!


----------



## cho

I only had a couple of days of milk so far, this is what it was like with Bradely though, until he was born and then it was constant


----------



## Pixxie

Yea just give em a squeeze and see what happens! :haha: I found it only works if you go just above and below the nipple and squeeze x


----------



## lozzy21

I dunno if im going to get a pump or not. Both my mum and my aunty have said its easier just to express by hand and i dont plan on expressing a lot:shrug:


----------



## ducky1502

raquel1980 said:


> I haven't even tried to get anything out of mine, do you just give them a squeeze?!

You can do, be careful though.

Or unless you're like me and wake up in the night thinking you're lying in a big wet patch, fall back asleep, get up in the morning to find a very sexy dry, crusty patch of boob juice on the bottom sheet!!!! It was HUGE! 

ADVICE: partners do not find dry, crusty milk patches on the bed sexy! :haha::blush:


----------



## Pixxie

I wasnt going to but it was on offer, was only a tenner :thumbup: I can get more out with the pump so I dont think it was a bad idea. Hopefully I wont have to use it too much, but I would like to be able to get OH to do the odd night feed at the weekend so I can get some sleep :) x


----------



## Pixxie

ducky1502 said:


> raquel1980 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't even tried to get anything out of mine, do you just give them a squeeze?!
> 
> You can do, be careful though.
> 
> Or unless you're like me and wake up in the night thinking you're lying in a big wet patch, fall back asleep, get up in the morning to find a very sexy dry, crusty patch of boob juice on the bottom sheet!!!! It was HUGE!
> 
> ADVICE: partners do not find dry, crusty milk patches on the bed sexy! :haha::blush:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## wishingforbub

i just gave a little squeeze with my hand and a tiny bit of clear liquid came out :) i dont know why this makes me happy LOL


----------



## lozzy21

Pixxie my OH is still grossed out by the fact i have milk coming out of my boobs. Hes compleatly fine with breastfeeding but still thinks its a bit minging :rofl: Like iv now become human-cow hybrid


----------



## Pixxie

lozzy21 said:


> Pixxie my OH is still grossed out by the fact i have milk coming out of my boobs. Hes compleatly fine with breastfeeding but still thinks its a bit minging :rofl: Like iv now become human-cow hybrid

I think Id prefer this to OH asking constantly if I have enough milk to put in his brew yet! :haha: He's also asked many times if there will be enough left over after the baby has eaten for him to have a go :shock: xx


----------



## Pixxie

Wishingforbub its not weird your happy, I was ecstatic about being able to make milk :haha: xx


----------



## ducky1502

Just wanna say charlotte that I've just had a look at a few of your isle of wight pics and you have the CUTEST, most GORGEOUS little boy! :)


----------



## lozzy21

Hes asked if he can have a taste once baby is here lol


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: BAHAHAHHAHAAA me and OH are having a right laugh at this! :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

I think my OH has visions of baby being on one side and him being on the other :rofl: :blush: hes such a freak!!


----------



## lozzy21

Mmmmmmm milk!


----------



## mummyclo

:sick:


----------



## Pink-Mummy

:rofl: Ladies I've just caught up with the thread.... :rofl:

It genuinely never occurred to me that my nips could "perform" before bubs was born! How naive is this????! Now I'm thinking about having a little go... its exactly the same feeling as wondering whether to sneak into mum n dads room and find hidden christmas presents when ur like 6... i feel like i'm cheating!!!! :blush:


----------



## Pixxie

Pink-Mummy said:


> :rofl: Ladies I've just caught up with the thread.... :rofl:
> 
> It genuinely never occurred to me that my nips could "perform" before bubs was born! How naive is this????! Now I'm thinking about having a little go... its exactly the same feeling as wondering whether to sneak into mum n dads room and find hidden christmas presents when ur like 6... i feel like i'm cheating!!!! :blush:

lmfao!! :rofl: 

Its not cheating, its making sure your body is prepared ;) hehe x


----------



## lozzy21

Is there a better way to be getting calcuim than milk and yogurts? OH is going mad about all the milk were going through hehehe


----------



## spencerbear

Sorry a bit off topic but im really proud of my daughter on completing her a - levels even though she didnt get the results she expected. Also proud of my little brother for getting what he needed to join the RAF x x 

Other than that bump is still achey, so im going to try and take it easy today. Luckily im at my mums this week and so she is playing with becca lots.

I so far havent had any milk leakage but then i never normally get any till after and then im permantly wet lol x


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> Just wanna say charlotte that I've just had a look at a few of your isle of wight pics and you have the CUTEST, most GORGEOUS little boy! :)

Ahhhh thank you very much he is a angel child :) x


----------



## mummyclo

Where did you go in the end Charlotte?


----------



## cho

went to Black Gang Chine was brilliant Bradley absolutely loved it, and he thought the ferry was great lol.
I however have really aching legs i think we walked at least like 6 miles and god damn them hills when your pregnant i couldnt move by the end of the day and still cant!


----------



## cho

Is anyone on here rhesus neg?
Do yo remember when it is were due to ahve our anti d just so i can prepare myself x


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol! U ladies do make me laugh!!!

Well have finished all the assignments for my bookkeeping course - just snet last one off for makring - i know its wrong but I can't for the life of me work out what I've done so I'm sure they're gonna send it back for coreections! But once thats done then just 2 exams to do through the ICB and voila! One qualified bookkeeper I shall be!!!

Am gettign seriously peed off with this lack of bumpage now - put my over bump jeans on and they are still too big and still keep falling down - wondering now whether I should have gone for a size smaller!!!


----------



## Pixxie

Im rhesus neg. its 28 weeks we have the jab :) xx


----------



## cho

okey dokey just so i know, when i had lo we had 2 injection i think lol


----------



## lozzy21

WILSMUM said:


> Lol! U ladies do make me laugh!!!
> 
> Well have finished all the assignments for my bookkeeping course - just snet last one off for makring - i know its wrong but I can't for the life of me work out what I've done so I'm sure they're gonna send it back for coreections! But once thats done then just 2 exams to do through the ICB and voila! One qualified bookkeeper I shall be!!!
> 
> Am gettign seriously peed off with this lack of bumpage now - put my over bump jeans on and they are still too big and still keep falling down - wondering now whether I should have gone for a size smaller!!!

My jeans are the same, i tryed the next size down but they wouldent go over my arse


----------



## cho

Im completely opposite i cant fit in anything :(
Im living in leggings or dresses........ or me pjs lol


----------



## Pixxie

My over bump jeans fit for the first hour or so, they get loose and fall down constantly :dohh: xx


----------



## spencerbear

yeah i had 2 injections right in the bottom too :wacko:


----------



## cho

yer same im dreading its :(

hmm im trying to think of soemthing for dinner


----------



## - Butterfly -

omg you girls are making me lol!!

I've just booked my 3/4d scan - its 30th September when I'm 28 weeks!! So excited and it's only 5 minutes down the road!! The lady I spoke to was lovely. I asked how long it takes and she says it depends on the baby but if baby doesn't play ball then they book you back in free of charge!! She said they also do a wellbeing check too. I get DVD, Still pictures and a CD with all images on - all for £120!!


----------



## Nessicle

PMSL at all the milk comments! Do you squeeze the nipple or the breast around it? Absolutely nothing comes out of mine! 

Lozzy my OH has been going mad at how much milk we're going through....:blush: I have a glass of milk before bed with my pregnacare every night and a bowl of cereal every morning and if it's the weekend I'll have two bowls and more than one glass of milk, plus the milkshakes lol.....I may as well just buy a cow :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I'm rhesus neg too - jab at 28 and 34 weeks apparently plus if baby is + then a jab after delivery!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Ness you do exactly the same as me!! I have a glass of milk at bed with my pregnacare too - SNAP!!


----------



## cho

you girls are good still taking your pregnanare i stopped takig them ages ago i hate taking anything i always choke on them lol, so i stopped at about 12 weeks :(
i have been taking them the last few days again though because i am on anti biotics i thought i would give him a little boost lol x


----------



## lozzy21

Ness

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqZ5tuMYFt4&feature=related


----------



## cho

oh and i ahte milk but i am drinking quite a bit at the mo.
I have a bit everytime i get heartburn and if that dont work then i resort to the rennies


----------



## lozzy21

I took my pregnacare every day till 14 week now i take them when i remember


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> Ness
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqZ5tuMYFt4&feature=related

Jesus christ that looks agonising i can only just touch mine at the mo


----------



## Nessicle

lol really? I can't take it after dinner because my belly is too full usually and read on the back it's best to take with milk if you don't have it straight after dinner :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> you girls are good still taking your pregnanare i stopped takig them ages ago i hate taking anything i always choke on them lol, so i stopped at about 12 weeks :(
> i have been taking them the last few days again though because i am on anti biotics i thought i would give him a little boost lol x

Only reason I take them is cos of my coeliac as it can stop me absorbing certain nutrients - if I didnt have coeliac I wouldnt bother as I don't like taking them they make me feel gaggy lol x


----------



## lozzy21

The first one dose look a bit rough. Just do the second one lol


----------



## cho

I think i will def be using my breast pump!


----------



## Nessicle

OMG lozzy that looks awful!! Looks mega painful! Just tried and absolutely nothing comes out of mine! I feel left out lol :(


----------



## lozzy21

Im sure it will happen, every one is different


----------



## cho

hey im dry too ness :)


----------



## WILSMUM

I think half the problem with all my jeans is I have no bum!!!! I thinkI could've got away with a size smaller in these for def - as they are loose round my thighs and thats where I carry most of my weight and where I usually find things don't fit!!!!

I've just had a little tuna pasta salad and some cheese pasta salad (both from co-op) for lunch!! Just spent a small fortune in there - they're new offers started yesterday so today was the first time I saw them and I ended up buying loads of puddings and biscuits and chocolate!!! Lol!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Ness, woman on the tv is cooking a gluten free chocolate cakey thing, it looks lush!


----------



## WILSMUM

My "My Pregnancy" thing on FB says I'm in 3rd tri already!!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

OMFG that hand expressing looks awful! Does she think she is a cow! PAINFUL! :sick:


----------



## Nessicle

oooh lozzy could just eat some cake!! 

lol Charlotte I pictured dry powdered milk coming out then :haha: 

Anouska - you will be in a few days I suppose!


----------



## lozzy21

https://uktv.co.uk/food/recipe/aid/634469

There you go, think i might make it for FIL when we go over. Well and for me of course :rofl:


----------



## mummyclo

Food talk......................:happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

Im off to make some toast and jam


----------



## wishingforbub

I just hd some wedges and chilli mayo... and I am gonna make chocolate cup cakes ;)


----------



## cho

i just had poached egg on toast yum x


----------



## mummyclo

I think i will have a peanut butter sarnie in a little while! :)


----------



## Tilliepink

You girls are making me hungry!!! 

With my son my milk came in at about 23 weeks, and altho its a good think bc you body is getting ready I hate leaking. lol


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon all :rofl: at all the breast pumping comments - have a mental image of women all over the country squeezing their tits and seeing if anything comes out! We talk about the *best* stuff :rofl: Not sure I will be doing this just yet! My sister is giving my her manual breast pump so I will have a try with that once babyMizze is born. 

Have just had pasta salad and carrots with hummus for lunch - have a sneaky raspberry pannacotta in the fridge too. 

Wilsmum - My maternity OTB jeans are too big at the moment too - the bump thingy just hangs there!

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

:growlmad: I realy wanted my Grandma's home made plumb chutney on my cheese sarnie but i couldent open it, dosent taste the same with mayo


----------



## Nessicle

~OMG I'm so jealous you guys are at home and able to make tasty things to eat! Wedges and mayo sounds ace! I went to the bank to pay a cheque in for the office and then went to pret over the road and they'd run out of mushroom risotto so had to get moroccan chicken soup and it's ok but not as nice as the risotto! Took me 25 minutes to hobble over the road and back too! My toe is agony had to put ugg boots on today as they were the only thing I could get on and it's bloody boiling out there!


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy that Tort looks amazing!! Looks not too hard to make either! If my toe is better by the weekend I'll have to have a go :thumbup:


----------



## - Butterfly -

LOL @ Mizze!! yes the mental image is funny!!

Poor Ness - did you strap them together?

I just enquired at my doctors about my MATB1 certificate as I'm not seeing my midwife until nearly 28 weeks. The reception was soooo helpful. She went and asked a doctor and the cert will be waiting on reception this afternoon for me. How helpful!! I'm not used to things being so easy lol !!!


----------



## mummyclo

WOW how efficient of them butterfly!
I had a 25 week midwife appointment so i was ok :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

I know mummyclo - I was well chuffed!! I haven't seen my mw since 16 and will be nearly 28 weeks when I see her again!!

Luckily the mw at the hospital (who was with me when I had CVS) came to see me at my 20 week scan and bless her she checked my bp and urine . . . . she's so sweet. She also told me to ring her after my GTT at 24 weeks and she'll give me the results over the phone. That's why I'm not too worried about the delay in seeing the community mw.


----------



## ducky1502

c.holdway said:


> Is anyone on here rhesus neg?
> Do yo remember when it is were due to ahve our anti d just so i can prepare myself x

I'm rhesus negative. THe jab is at 28wks but you need to make sure you get your 28wk bloods done BEFORE the jab (or at least that's what I've been told). I have mine booked for 17th Sept at 1pm and was told to go up to the bloods department of the hospital about an hour before this to get them done first.


----------



## wishingforbub

i just realised one of my tickers is 2 days behind ?????


----------



## lozzy21

I wont be getting my Matb1 form till im 25+6 and then have a few days off work so will be nearly 27 weeks but work have said thats fine


----------



## mummyclo

Does anyone know what the bloods are for at 28 weeks? i haven't been told :(


----------



## WILSMUM

I had mw appointment at 21 weeks and 25 weeks and got another one in a cple of weeks at 28 wks!!!
I got my MATB1 form at my 25 wk appointment though I'm not sure if I need it - I'm on a temp contract at work which ends 22nd Oct so don't think I'll be eligible for SMP through work but think I should be able to get MA though - will have to talk to them but can't do that till 6th Sept when schools go back and I'll be about 28 wks I think!!!

Lucky you Nesss that its warm where you are - its bloody freezing up here!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> Does anyone know what the bloods are for at 28 weeks? i haven't been told :(

Just to check yr iron levels I think!


----------



## Nessicle

Neither have I Chloe! nothing been mentioned about bloods to me and haven't seen anyone since 15 weeks! Will get my MATB on Tuesday at 23+4 though work have said that's fine if I'm a little late with it though. 

Butterfly that's very helpful! I put in a prescription request for my gluten free foods on Monday and they've still not done it! 

Haven't strapped my toes up yet but going to go do it after I've finished eating, it's so painful now after walking round ugh 

x


----------



## Pixxie

Ducky I havnt been told anything about having bloods done before the jab :wacko: xx


----------



## Nessicle

lol it's warm when the sun comes out but when it goes in it's a bit chilly!


----------



## WILSMUM

I had to take iron tablets with DS towards the end! Urgh! Bloomin horrid things! Had to take them in the mornign with a glass of orange juice and couldn't drink tea till after lunch (Vit C aids the abosbtion but caffine stops it!), I was not a happy bunny - I need my morning cuppa!
AND they turn yr poo BLACK! And I mean properly black, its like pooing coal!!! Lol!


----------



## mummyclo

Im on a temp contract too....im just applying for MA, but i still have to speak to work about when my contract ends.......never been told LOL


----------



## Nessicle

I wonder why some of us have two anti D's before bubs is born and some just have the one? I read it's supposed to be repeated every 7 weeks for it to be effective before bubs is born just in case she is + blood group x


----------



## lozzy21

Im thinking im going to have to swap bedrooms when babys born, my room is massive and freezing in the winter but the backroom is smaller but still big enough for a double bed and a cot and is a lot walmer.


----------



## cho

When i was pregannt with Bradley i had 2 while pregnant.
Now they only give one i think but its a bigger dose


----------



## Nessicle

ah right Charlotte - perhaps they stil give the smaller doses where I live then that would explain it!

Lozzy that might be an idea - our room is really cold too but I'm forcing OH to have the heating on more when LO is here an idea he isnt too keen on - he went to the school of "put a jumper on if you're cold" ha ha


----------



## - Butterfly -

I will be applying for MA because although I am in receipt of ESA (signed off work with depression from losing Mollie) I did part time work for 7 months late last year/early this year which means my ESA will stop at 29 weeks and I should get MA instead (although £30 a week less) which is why I need the MATB1 cert to send to the Jobcentre direct.


----------



## lozzy21

Im like that :rofl: but even with the heating on all day its freezing


----------



## mummyclo

I wish i could go on Maternity leave earlier........but i feel like im being a whimp etc LOL


----------



## Nessicle

wish I could too chloe! I would do if I could afford the full 12 months off x


----------



## mummyclo

I only get 9 months anyway..................... :(


----------



## Nessicle

No you're legally entitled to 12 months off work in the UK but the last 3 are unpaid hun that's why I cant afford to take them off so I'll only have 9 months off too :flower: xx


----------



## mummyclo

Ahhhh ok, i get it now! I think we should get an extra months prep LOL


----------



## nikki-lou25

This topic moves so fast! 

Had a lovely day out at the farm yesterday but I was shattered when I got back. 

Ness - Hope your toes aren't broken, sounds bloody painful :(

sherri - thanks for posting and sharing Devon with us! Thinkin of you hun :hugs:

bloods at 28wks are a full blood count, I've been taking Spatone (£7.49 in boots) that you add to fresh OJ and there are no negative effects like with tablets. Its the easiest form of iron Ive ever had to take - Dr advised it because I said I didnt fancy tabs, and it states on the box its safe in pregnancy. Floradix liquid is good too but tastes like pure evil - I couldnt get it down without heaving!

ooh and whoever said there ticker was behind?? Mine kept stopping when I got it from la femme bonita...so I got the current one instead!


----------



## ducky1502

I've ALWAYS been someone who has the heating on all the time, in my old house I always stuck it on and OH would boil and complain about the cost. In this new house I'm seeing how long I can go without putting the heating on lol, made it 3 weeks so far, wahoo!

Just having a googling session for cheap recipes. Trying to save pennies where we can at the moment because for the next 2 months our outgoings are RIDICULOUSLY high.

Maybe it's not a proper rule to have the 28wk bloods before the anti D jab but that's what my midwife wanted me to do. I've had the jab before in my arm and I can honestly say it was the most painful jab I've ever had in my life :(


----------



## cho

yer its horrible:(


----------



## ducky1502

I'm making OH take the day off when I have my anti D and bloods done :haha: I can't be expected to go alone, plus how can I drive with a numb butt and arm?!?!


----------



## Kerrieann

Omg girls its just taken me ages to catch up!! Thankyou for all the bday messages on here and facebook girls :hugs:

Ness hope ur toes are ok and not broken :thumbup:

I cant get anthing from me boobies either and couldnt with Jake until he was born but think of myself as a lucky one that doesnt leak!! I couldnt stop laughing when i was reading through tho lol :haha:

I dont have a midwife apt till 28 weeks either and havnt seen her since 16 weeks!! Its gone so quick tho, cant wait to hear babys heartbeat again and get measured too :happydance:

Hope i havnt missed anything out, i shouild be packing for lake windemere but havnt even bludy ironed yet, been to park all day then pizza hut for luch yum!!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Kerrie/Charlotte - just managed to strap the toes up but it was an effort with the bump lol can't imagine anyone at work wanting to get too close to my feet :haha: 

yeah Chloe I agree about the month off ha ha I'm ready for mat leave now let alone in 13 weeks time :haha: 

ducky my OH will make me get the bus home and he'll have the car so I wouldnt be able to drive anyway lol it can't be more painful than having a tube with a camera shoved up your arse so I'll grin and bear it :rofl:


----------



## ducky1502

Nessicle said:


> Thanks Kerrie/Charlotte - just managed to strap the toes up but it was an effort with the bump lol can't imagine anyone at work wanting to get too close to my feet :haha:
> 
> yeah Chloe I agree about the month off ha ha I'm ready for mat leave now let alone in 13 weeks time :haha:
> 
> ducky my OH will make me get the bus home and he'll have the car so I wouldnt be able to drive anyway lol it can't be more painful than having a tube with a camera shoved up your arse so I'll grin and bear it :rofl:

Must admit that I've never had anything shoved up my arse so I can't really relate :haha: but I certainly believe that it can't be worse than that!


----------



## Mizze

Hi girls - Ive come home from work - feel completely pants ever since lunch, feel sick and had some bad constipation issues this morning which are making it all worse.

Boo :(

Ness hope your poor toes are feeling better :hug:

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Mizze

Thanks Lozzy - dont feel quite as bad as I did but errrruggh I felt rough. Went for the doppler as soon as I came home - dont know why - this was always a digestive issue for me from top to bottom so to speak! But it reassured me to hear her HB thumping away. She started to kick too as soon as I lay down.

Got the hairdresser coming at 5 or id be tucked up in bed now..... :) 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Bugger sorry - feeling pants has made me forget

Congratulations Spencerbear to you and your eldest - I read on maybbaby's thread that she got the course she wanted. Yay! 

OH's nephew got what he needed too.

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

aww Mizze hope you feel better hun.

Congrats to all the good exam results.


----------



## Nessicle

Aww Mizze :( hope you feel better hun and thanks my toes are killing but nearly home time eh?! Just got the bus to contend with then :haha: my boss is being a right tosser as well. 

I can't do anything right. After the pop he had at me at the beginning of the week about me not having time to do the filing and pay an invoice, he's had a second pop at me today. He basically told me off for having a messy desk telling me I need to organise it and throw stuff away and tidy it up because he's scared I'm going to lose work he gives me. WTF? I've worked here 6 years as his PA and I've never lost a document in my time here! I've been mega busy lately so yes crap has gathered up on my desk and yes I need to sort it out but I'm not 5! 

Anyway I tidied it all up spent 40 minutes hobbling about and trying to move stuff. I sorted it and when he came over to give me something I said "nice and tidy!" pointing to my desk and he basically pointed out loads of stuff saying "err there" "there" "that needs to be moved" "there too"....:cry: is it some sort of in built reaction that male bosses suddenly become arseholes to their pregnant staff?

Sorry spencerbear I forgot to say congrats on your eldests A-levels!!


----------



## lozzy21

My old male boss wouldent have dared said anything out of line, he knew id have bit his head off.


----------



## Nessicle

If he says anything else I think I'll just snap and say "can I actually do anything right at the moment?!" cos I'm so fed up! I mean I hardly get much sleep and haven't done since 16 weeks, had one day off sick when I had bad morning sickness, and I covered someone else's work while they were off and had just left it. Plus I'm hobbling round like an idiot today - most people I work with would have called in sick "unable" to walk around but at least I've actually come in!


----------



## lozzy21

Just rip his head off and then start crying, he will shit himself and never do it again


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha good idea lozzy - nothing scarier than a pregnant woman screaming then bawling at them :haha:


----------



## Mizze

:growlmad:What an Arse your boss is being! Ness poor you. Am feeling considerably better now thanks.

Its PEEEING down here and blowing a gale - looks like my summer ended early. Weird May and June are often so much better than July and August. 

Hairdresser has rung to say she will be an hour late - luckily its not an issue but since she has gone mobile the other friends who use her have also said she has been late for their appointments too. She is dizzy bless her - but its impossible not to like her. 

Am so happy to be having my hair cut - now its short I love it - its like a pixxie cut (which after YEARS in essentially the same bob cut is great) so it needs regular cutting - pregnancy has made my hair grow really fast and its pretty fast anyway! 
Mizze xx


----------



## raquel1980

Your boss sounds like a right idiot Ness, he's probably gutted that you'll be leaving and is worried about what he will do when you are off but rather than making you feel valued over the last few months and encourage you to come back after mat leave he's taking out his frustrations of losing you on you - no consolation right now and no excuse but I bet that's what it is.

Do you have the sort of relationship where you could sit down with him and have a chat about it? If you explain how his behaviour is impacting on you he'd be a very silly man not to sort it out.


----------



## ducky1502

I hate going to the supermarket, getting home and finding you've forgotten something important! So I had to go all the way back to the supermarket to spent 34p on plain flour!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm looking forward to my chocolate fudge cake for desert tonight!!!

I can hardly wait!! But I'm going to!

Ness - sorry you're having such a horrible time at work. x


----------



## - Butterfly -

OMG I've just noticed I've moved up a box and have now got a fat baby!!! :happydance::laugh2::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::smug:


----------



## Mizze

SIGH!

My hairdresser is now more than an hour and a half late. It was never this complicated when she had the shop! :(

Oooh congrats on fat baby picture! 

Mizze xx


----------



## raquel1980

Mizze - I've had similar with my hairdresser, she went mobile and although it was great at first because it was a cheaper and I didn't have to sit around at a hairdressers, she is ALWAYS late and takes ages to get back to me about appointments - so infuriating, especially when you delay having your dinner because you'll have it after she's gone! I do love the way she cuts my hair though...


----------



## Mizze

I know Raquel - She is a great hairdresser and im trying to be understanding because she is still sorting the mobile side - I have just heard from her she will be here soon. She is especially late as her arrangements to pick up her daughter from daycare fell through - so im biting my tounge because that isnt her fault. Trouble is my friend in work who also has her last week said she was over an hour late for her appointment too.

Oh well I will have my hair cut tonight (hopefully!)

Mizze


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got no idea what to cook for tea, nothing much in cos were going away next week so iv got no idea


----------



## Mizze

Im having Pie and Chips - OH bought home chicken pies from the supermarket - hurray! :)

Mizze


----------



## louise1302

i hate waiting for anyone


homemade leek and potato soup for dinner here, i can smell it cooking and im starving hungry


----------



## lozzy21

Think i might just shove a pizza in the oven


----------



## cho

I had mcdonalds AGAIN had kfc last night :)


----------



## mrsbling

Oooh I had lovely Thai King Prawn stir fry with egg noodles - and it was delish......
......followed by lovely chocolate Carte d'or ice cream yummy!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> Im on a temp contract too....im just applying for MA, but i still have to speak to work about when my contract ends.......never been told LOL

my contract was meant to end 15th jul but they extended it till oct half term (22nd oct) not that i've had my new contract through yet mind!! I think you need to get a form or something from yr current employer stating why yr not entitled to SMP https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyT...ort/Expectingorbringingupchildren/DG_10018869


----------



## WILSMUM

I just had a piece of steak pie that i bought from the local butchers this morning with some baked beans! Diets been really pants this week cause DH has been late home and busy every night this week and hes the cook! I can't cook for toffee! Can bake though so DH forgives me for being useless!!!! Just had a few biccies with my cuppa and gonna wait for DH to get home before having pud - I got some Gu chocolate cheese cakes and lemon cheesecakes from co-op today so will be having one or the other of those!!! Mmmmmm!!!


----------



## raquel1980

I need to go shopping, not much food in the house at all - have just ordered a pizza, oops.


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got two mince pies in the oven.


----------



## Nessicle

Raquel if he is arsey again with me I might just have to say something cos its not fair him behaving like this!! 

We had spaghetti & meatballs and it was pants - the meatballs were pork and were naff but the sauce and spag were lovely!!


----------



## lozzy21

More bloody football, feels like i havent had a break from it this year


----------



## mrsbling

WILSMUM that sounds delish-i love cheesecake especially chocloate or lemon ;) 

Gonna head to bed soon as I am sooooo tired - keep waking up every 3 hours for the loo but by 3.3 I am awake and cant get back to sleep...... so gonna try and get to sleep earlier to try and accrue some of my hours back :sleep:


----------



## nikki-lou25

We're having chicken kiev and 'tato wedges! Mmm not had it in AGES and we just fancied a change!


----------



## nikki-lou25

i just remembered I have ben and jerry's in the freezer...

...I can eat that cant I???


----------



## mrsbling

lozzy21 said:


> More bloody football, feels like i havent had a break from it this year


lol ......know that feeling, if DH isnt playing golf, then hes watching football (TV and at the home matches)!!!!


----------



## heyluu

why does it say one baby born by the title? did someone have a baby?


----------



## - Butterfly -

I had home made (by my sister) shepherds pie and roast tats and carrots.

For desert we had ASDA FINEST CHOCOLATE FUDGE CAKE!! yum yum yum!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

heyluu said:


> why does it say one baby born by the title? did someone have a baby?

Hi

Sherri had a baby girl at 23 weeks called Devon Grace. Sadly she passed away in her mummy's arms :cry:


----------



## Mincholada

HEEEEY THERE!!!! :)

it's been forever that i've written, although i sneak in every day. been working 6 days a week the last two weeks to get some extra $ in. school is starting monday which means the restaurant/entertainment biz i work in will slow down A LOT, which will mean less money in my pocket *sigh*. aside from that i've been mainly sleeping.

the last week wasn't great. working so much, then getting a call from the doc that i have an UTI and need to pick up antibiotics (which meant spending unbudgeted money), FOB still being an arse and not putting money down or getting stuff for baby although he SOOOOO wants to be involved, etc..

monday night after work i had a little FB "talk" with what would've been my SIL from FOB's side and got a little emotional over things again. started crying and then i heard one of my two cats make strange noises. walk into the kitchen where he's gotten stuck with his paw underneath the refrigerator. he couldn't keep still and i was worried from the twisting he tried to do, he would break his leg. i completely lost it!!!!!! started bawling my eyes out while trying to lift the 200 lbs fridge off the floor and his paw. these two have been my only comfort as i don't have any family here and only one real friend, so they're like my real babies. they've been so affectionate lately, cuddling up to me and the tiny bump. no wonder, pregnant me got all emotional. i was about to call the fire department (it was 2:45 AM so nobody else i could've called or knock on a neighbors door), when somehow i managed to lift the fridge high enough for my cat to free his paw.

on tuesday then i burned half of my left hand with boiling water as i was so hungry and tried to make some cup noodles and today i talked to my mum in germany who wanted to send me money for baby and now started saying "she doesn't want to waste any money again, like she did before with my wedding or my last uni year in england". only because my marriage didn't last long or i'm working as a waitress now although having a bachelors degree, doesn't mean spending money on my baby or HER grandchild would be a waste, would it!? made me pretty sad!!!

BUT: there's light at the end of the tunnel. although nobody bought a thing of my baby registry (yet), FOB isn't paying a thing and i can't buy her anything as all my extra money goes into her medical bills, i'm getting a short timeout in 25 days. flying up to alabama to spend some days with my american (former host) family, which i look really forward to. :)

pregnancy wise i don't feel too pregnant lately. i feel her wiggle around in me, but that's about it. still no real bump. still 8 lbs below my pre-pregnancy weight. no back pain, no constipation, no cravings, no other pregnancy symptoms. i'm still able to sleep on my belly. guess i should knock on wood! :)

alright, writing a book again here... tzzzzzz! i read most of what all of you posted, but it's just waaaaay too much to comment on, so i'll just let you know, that i'm always feeling with each of you when something good or bad happens. i'm just always too tired to voice it. sorry!!!

have a great night ladies!


----------



## heyluu

- Butterfly - said:


> heyluu said:
> 
> 
> why does it say one baby born by the title? did someone have a baby?
> 
> Hi
> 
> Sherri had a baby girl at 23 weeks called Devon Grace. Sadly she passed away in her mummy's arms :cry:Click to expand...


Oh no!!!! I dont get on the site that much anymore. I miss so much. This is such sad news. :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

lol lozzy tell me about it it's on constantly in our house - I'm i bed watching friends and on here!! Little lady is keeping me company though! 

:wave: heyluu! Yes it's such sad news about Devon Grace, Sherri is good enough to keep us updated with how she is getting on as well. 

Mincolada sounds like you've had a mega rough time of it lately I hope things start perking up a bit. You sound like you're having the perfect pregnancy lol! :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hello poppets! I have no idea what's been going on today on here but i see people talking about food again. Excellent!

My munchkins have been moving lots again today and one of them thinks its funny to sit on my bladder. They also seem to think its funny to kick the side that I decide to sleep on. I lie on my left, the girl kicks me, i lie on my right, the boy kicks me. Then i get scared i'm hurting them and end up not sleeping. Marvellous.

Went to decide on what kitchen we are having put in today, finally decided, got to decide on the countertop colour which i'm completely confused about, they start work in 2 weeks, once that's done the nursery will get done. Can't wait for it all to be finished and i can just enjoy everything once it's done and clean! Happy days :) xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey Nut-Shake - I've been worried about you!! You didn't get round to telling us how you got on with your mw.

Sorry you're not sleeping. x


----------



## nikki-lou25

We're eating SO late tonight coz DD fell onto a toy and bumped her head so she took all our attention...she has a lovely egg shaped bump. Kids scare the living daylights outta u at times. Nothing a cold compress and In the Night Garden can't fix tho!

I am STARVING!!!


----------



## lozzy21

I ended up with two mince pies that had more gravey than mince and 2 slices of bread.


----------



## spencerbear

- Butterfly - said:


> I had home made (by my sister) shepherds pie and roast tats and carrots.
> 
> For desert we had ASDA FINEST CHOCOLATE FUDGE CAKE!! yum yum yum!!

Lol, just got to this post and my mum said, fancy some fudge cake love....

Sorry your having such a hard time, Mincholada


----------



## lozzy21

:( i want cake


----------



## Nut_Shake

I'm getting used to feeling like a zombie, lol.

All went well with midwife, she checked my urine and blood pressure, all fine. Heard bubs heartbeats, girl was around 165bpm, boy was around 145bpm, she said that was good :)

I also mentioned to her that i know its early but am considering an elective c-section. She said to me 'I shouldn't say this, but for the safety of the second baby, do it. The doctors will try to put you off but stick to your guns, don't risk it'. I was near enough 100% going for a c anyway, but now even more so! xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

I want cake too! There's no cake in the house, tut


----------



## Nessicle

lol Nat little monkeys!! :haha: if I lay on my right my girl kicks my right side and turns over like she's saying "for goodness sake woman I'm sleeping here!!" lol 

If you lay completely on your side you cant squash em can you? I always tilt slightly and shove a pillow under my back to stop me getting back ache cos I'm worried I'll squish her he he


----------



## Nessicle

i want cake!! 

not even got anything fun in the house to eat grrr!! 

I would go for c sec as well Nat for sure with twins! Glad all went well with mw. Seeing mine on Tuesday!x


----------



## - Butterfly -

oops sorry I've started a cake craving and no cake to be seen. There is still half a cake left here.

Glad the mw went well nutshake. 

I also worry when I sleep on my side as she always seems to kick no matter which side I go on!!


----------



## Pixxie

You girls made me want cake but the shop is closed now :( 

My little girl is already a daddys girl, whichever side of me he sits on she moves over to. She must be able to hear him talking :haha: it is funny to get him to switch sides and then watch my belly shift all the way over to the other side though, then she will start kicking like mad as if shes not being paid enough attention...how dare we chat amongst ourselves! Shes going to be high maintenance I can tell :haha: 

Im sick of football too, OH has been permitted to go and watch it at the pub provided he only stays for a few hours and doesnt go out at all for the rest of the week. Mind you I would rather him not stay in and make me watch it so its not all bad that hes gone out. 

other people are starting to feel her move now too, my mum, sister and little brother have all got to feel her kick now :D xxx


----------



## Xaviersmom

MMmmmm.. cake... My birthday's Monday, mebbe my DH will pick me up something yummy! :cake:

My DH works a lot so he's not usually home when she's moving around, but he's felt her twice now and has his hand on my tummy whenever he's near me. It's cute.

My 12y/o DS felt her for the first time yesterday.. He giggled. He is as excited about her as we are, which is great! So far, he's been ridiculously helpful.


----------



## spencerbear

Its lovely when the older ones get involved and are excited about little one coming.


----------



## calliebaby

I guess it is officially V-Day for me!!! Wow!!! Only 3 weeks until 3rd tri.:wacko: I can't believe how fast this is going by.


----------



## billylid

Congrats on your V Day Calliebaby :)


----------



## spencerbear

happy v day x x


----------



## cho

Happy V-Day to my little bubba cant believe how quick this is going AHHHHHH x


----------



## mummyclo

YEY Happy Vday Charlotte and bubz :happydance:


----------



## Mizze

Morning ladies

Im 22 weeks today woohoo! And on that note congrats to Callie and Charlotte on their V day!! :yipee: 

Mincholada - hope you have a better time of it soon, its been really tough on you lately. 

Hapily having just eaten a 'eat natural' chocolate coated cereal bar im not in the mood for cake - but its only a matter of time im sure. 

Finally got my hair cut 2 hours late last night - hairdresser had vaild reasons for lateness though and I do like her and she does cut well so im putting this one down to her still getting used to how far apart places are and how long it takes etc. Nevermind Im really happy with my hair! :)

Mizze


----------



## WILSMUM

Oh god its far to early for talk of cake and chocolate for me!!!!

The chocolate and vanilla Gu cheesecake was yummy last night though!!! https://www.gupuds.com/

My bubs kicks me when I lay on my right side and cuddle up to DH at night! Quite often I just lay on my back cause that way bubs is quiet but then DH tells me off!!! My LO does like its space and doesn't like anything restrictive round my belly - its usually dancing around when I'm sat at the laptop!!!!

I hope Aimees bumps better today! A couple of years ago Wil decided to launch himself head first off the sofa onto the edge of the coffee table - my god the bump that cam eup then was awful - it was first thing in the morning and was still in my PJs but ended up at the local cottage hospitals minor injuries unit still wearing them to get him checked over! Thankfully he was fine but it was his 2hr introduction to nursery that afternoon so I was really paranoid they'd think I beat him or something!!! He does have a habit of hurting himself at important times - he broke his arm at school last October, DHs cousin was here and I had to get her to leave early so i could go and get him from school and then had to get DHs bosses daughter take us to the hospital cause I don't have a car! Plus it was school photo day at school - thankfully they'd done his photo in the morning before!! I jump about 10ft in the air everytime the phone rings when he's at school now!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning ladies

Congrats to all the V day babies 

Glad you're happy with your hair Mizze. I'm having mine done this afternoon. 2 more days and you'll move up a box and you'll have a fat baby!!


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Evening how are you ladies? I wont be on much tomorrow as its my birthday :wohoo: and out for abit but then im away for the whole weekend so might not get on much! xx


Hope you had a lovely Birthday Kerrie :cake:& enjoy your Weekened away :wohoo:




raquel1980 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe how big and dark they've got either, DH says they're the size of beer mats.....they're not quite that big.
> 
> My Husband calls my nips, scania wheel nuts! (a big lorry, in case your wondering!) :cry::haha:
> 
> I read that they get bigger & darker so that the LO can find them, jeez....you could find mine from outer space! :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> I've just booked my 3/4d scan - its 30th September when I'm 28 weeksClick to expand...
> 
> Yey....:dance: Thats so exciting...Bet you cant wait
> 
> 
> 
> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> I guess it is officially V-Day for me!!! Wow!!! Only 3 weeks until 3rd tri.:wacko: I can't believe how fast this is going by.Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations on 'V' day :headspin:
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> Happy V-Day to my little bubba cant believe how quick this is going AHHHHHH xClick to expand...
> 
> Yey.....:wohoo: Congratulations on your 'V' day :baby:Click to expand...


----------



## KellyC75

I read that some of you are still taking pregnacare, me too, unless I forget! :blush:

But did you all read that you are supposed to take them with your 'main meal'? I dont know why you should? But just thought i'd mention it :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Congrats to the V-day ladies :happydance: one week til V-day for me woo!!! 

Yeah Kelly it says to take after main meal or with a glass of milk (the milk is more of a cushion for your tummy than water is - nurses always told me to do this when I was in hospital and had to take around 8 tablets 4 times a day lol). I can't take it with my main meal though as it would make me sick!


----------



## mummyclo

so..........if second tri goes to 26 weeks and third tri goes from 27 weeks................where do i go for a week :cry:


----------



## ducky1502

V day for me too :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Happy V day to all the other 10th December babies :)


----------



## Nessicle

Stay with us hun for a bit longer! 

Once Kerrie has set up the third tri thread I'll move straight over but won't really post in the third tri forum til I have passed 26 weeks!

Is anyone else getting a bit bored of the topics in Second Tri now? Like it's the same things always being asked and nothing really relevant to them any more? I always post a reply if any second tri newbie has a question or it's something I've experienced of course though xx


----------



## Nessicle

happy V-day ducky!!


----------



## Mizze

Hi - butterfly - yes two days to fat baby! :)

Oooh its about to start a major storm here - thunder and lightening have just started

Kelly :rofl: about being able to see your nips from outerspace 

I still take Sanatogen mother to be vits (when I remember) I take them at lunchtime because then I remember then far more often than at home with my tea

Mizze


----------



## ducky1502

Nessicle said:


> Stay with us hun for a bit longer!
> 
> Once Kerrie has set up the third tri thread I'll move straight over but won't really post in the third tri forum til I have passed 26 weeks!
> 
> Is anyone else getting a bit bored of the topics in Second Tri now? Like it's the same things always being asked and nothing really relevant to them any more? I always post a reply if any second tri newbie has a question or it's something I've experienced of course though xx

Couldn't agree more, there's very little in second tri that I relate to.Really I only come on here for december dreamers and to have aquick read of other posts and reply if I can. But third tri looks scary lol.

And thanks Ness :) can't believe I'm 24wks already, time is FLYING!


----------



## Nessicle

Here's my 23 week bump girlies - excuse the mess baby's room to be is a dumping ground for stuff we need to sort out at the moment!


----------



## Mizze

Happy V Day Ducky!

Ness - absolutely that is what ive been feeling recently and ive a month in here yet :dohh:- though Im also intending to move with the thread - I didnt last time from 1st tri to second and I missed a lot. I will post in the dreamers thread and on here for a few weeks I think.

Ooh ive just eaten a bacon and egg buttie -mmmmmmm :happydance:

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Morning all.

Iv woken up this morning feeling worse than when i went to bed :dohh: Bloody tipical lol

OH was looking at my birthday present lastnight :D Im getting a mummy to be massage, i cant wait.

One week to V-Day :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

I also find that everyone posts the same old stuff, i try to help out here and there (feel a bit like an elder of the second tri!) :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

lol glad it's not just me I felt a bit mean saying that but it is stuff we've all been through now and as i say we all do our bit by helping but I feel like I'm on repeat lol! 

Mizze that's what I'll do too!

Lozzy sorry you're feeling crappy matey - though ace about the mummy to be massage! I might ask for one of those for my birthday at the beginning of November!


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Here's my 23 week bump girlies - excuse the mess baby's room to be is a dumping ground for stuff we need to sort out at the moment!

Ooh ness your blond - for some reason I didnt picture you as blond

I MIGHT be having that mythical burst of energy - goodness knows how long it will last but I feel GREAT!

Mizze xxxx


----------



## mummyclo

How is the mummy to be massage different to a normal massage? They don't do your bump do they? :shrug:


----------



## Mizze

My 22 week bump is an inch bigger than my 21 week one!

Love your bump Ness 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

mummyclo said:


> How is the mummy to be massage different to a normal massage? They don't do your bump do they? :shrug:

They will use products that are safe in pregnancy as you cant use certain oils. They will also concentrain on different areas than they would if you wernt pregnant


----------



## WILSMUM

you have a fantastic bump ness!!

I don't really look in 2nd tri at all tbh - just come on here and check this and the bump pic thread!
I'm gonna be 26 weeks on Sunday!!! Can't believe how quickly the time is going - only seems like yesteray I was peeing on that there little white stick!!!!

I wasonly taking folic acid - took it all the while ttc and then when i found out i was preg was gonna carry on taking it till i ran out but for some reason once i got past 12 weeks my memory was shot and I kept forgetting so now i don't bother!!! I only took folic acid with DS and cause I got preg so quickly with him i'd only been taking it a few weeks pre preg and then I stopped at 12 weeks with him and he is the fittest, healthiest little boy u'll ever meet!


----------



## mummyclo

lozzy21 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> How is the mummy to be massage different to a normal massage? They don't do your bump do they? :shrug:
> 
> They will use products that are safe in pregnancy as you cant use certain oils. They will also concentrain on different areas than they would if you wernt pregnantClick to expand...

Aww ok ty lozzy, that sounds nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Pixxie

Im feeling a bit of trimester limbo too, 2nd tri doesnt quite cut it any more but 3rd tri is so scary!! Everyone is having babies in there :shock: 

I really wish people would stop asking me if we have decided on a name yet! Even when we do were not telling so go away :haha: Ive already told everyone we cant agree on a name so why must they mither me!?!


----------



## Nessicle

wowzers an inch he he!! I read your uterus is supposed to grow a cm a week (outwards perhaps??) once your fundus height is at it's maximum height....

Lol Mizze yeah always been a platinum blond :thumbup: here's a piccie of me and one of me and Mark - the pic makes him look really ginger but he's got brown hair :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> I really wish people would stop asking me if we have decided on a name yet! Even when we do were not telling so go away :haha: Ive already told everyone we cant agree on a name so why must they mither me!?!

we're the same - we're not telling anyone either (except you guys and OH no one else knows!) but everyone's like oh come on tell us! Yet when they've had babies they decided not to tell anyone so why should they expect anything different from me?!


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> How is the mummy to be massage different to a normal massage? They don't do your bump do they? :shrug:
> 
> They will use products that are safe in pregnancy as you cant use certain oils. They will also concentrain on different areas than they would if you wernt pregnantClick to expand...
> 
> Aww ok ty lozzy, that sounds nice! :thumbup:Click to expand...

plus they'll massage while you're laid on your side rather than front for obvious reasons :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

Thought I would also post my 24wk viable bump pics in here too :) sorry there's quite a few.
 



Attached Files:







24wks..jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 4









24(1).jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 3









24(2.).jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 3









24(3.).jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 3









24(4.).jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lozzy21

Im realy nasty, dident find out the sex and were not telling any one our names:haha:

MIL is not impressed :rofl:


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> I really wish people would stop asking me if we have decided on a name yet! Even when we do were not telling so go away :haha: Ive already told everyone we cant agree on a name so why must they mither me!?!
> 
> we're the same - we're not telling anyone either (except you guys and OH no one else knows!) but everyone's like oh come on tell us! Yet when they've had babies they decided not to tell anyone so why should they expect anything different from me?!Click to expand...

I know were telling close family members names we are considering but until she's born and I see her I dont see how Im supposed to pick her name! What if we decide on a name and it doesnt suit her? People will only moan they dont like whatever we pick anyway so they can stuff off :haha: xx


----------



## Nessicle

Ducky your bump is beautiful!! So neat!! 

Pixxie exactly plus you get people telling you bad things about certain names or insulting the name which puts you off then!


----------



## ducky1502

We aren't telling anyone names either, I can't be dealing with people telling me they don't like a name etc. The first time anyone will find out his name will be once he is born and me and OH have already named him.


----------



## mummyclo

You all have such skinny bumps!! Mine is fat lol!! :cry:
So never posting bump pic now :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

Wow Ducky where did that bump come from!?! :shock: :D

Im thinking of throwing in some new favourite names to get everyone off the scent, some really ridiculous ones :rofl:


----------



## ducky1502

mummyclo said:


> You all have such skinny bumps!! Mine is fat lol!! :cry:
> So never posting bump pic now :haha:

Don't be silly lol. All bumps are BEAUTIFUL :)


----------



## cho

wow you both have beautiful bumps i will put a 24 week up later but mine is not neat like yours girls :( x


----------



## lozzy21

When people ask us what baby is called we say Digby or Gurtrude, that soon shuts them up:rofl:


----------



## ducky1502

Looking forward to seeing your bump charlotte :)


----------



## Pixxie

Ill have to do my 23 week one later, I feel huge the last few days!


----------



## Pixxie

lozzy21 said:


> When people ask us what baby is called we say Digby or Gurtrude, that soon shuts them up:rofl:

I think Im going to start saying weve narrowed it down to Moonbeam or Audrey :haha: x


----------



## Mizze

Ness - lovely pics

Ducky - cracking bump so jealous of that

Right girls - got to go - had heads up that the internet police are randomly spot checking our usage - could be serious disciplinary if they catch me - so do not need that. From now on I will have to be lunchtimes and after work only. Boo!! Cant really complain though can I

See y'all at lunch!

Mizze


----------



## cho

I didnt plan on tellig anyone but i cant keep my mouth shut im terrible!
Same as when we found out the sex, i said to dh i am not telling any of the people that told me not to find out the sex what were having........... but i did!


----------



## lozzy21

I cant wait to get my HIP through so i can go shopping :D Im sick of only being able to buy one thing at a time cos i get paid weekly


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> I cant wait to get my HIP through so i can go shopping :D Im sick of only being able to buy one thing at a time cos i get paid weekly

were changing ours straight up to argos vouchers for Bradey for christmas cos then he is done!
TBH i dont know if i have much more to get, just little bits x


----------



## ducky1502

We're ordering our pram next tuesday I think, putting down the deposit. But after that we can't really buy much baby stuff until probably october because of moving we have SO much to pay for and set up fees, bills etc that we won't be in a decent enough financial position until october to get nursery furniture, bedding, etc. We will keep getting bits and bobs here and there though so hopefully that will all add up. 

It's twenty to 12 and I'm not even dressed yet lol.... oops :) been a LONG time since I had a day like this.


----------



## lozzy21

Iv just got a few bits but those few ones are the more expensive bits


----------



## mummyclo

I don't need much else........car seat was supposed to come today, but didn't! And my nan is buying the pram so just hospital bag stuff left really :)


----------



## cho

mummyclo said:


> I don't need much else........car seat was supposed to come today, but didn't! And my nan is buying the pram so just hospital bag stuff left really :)

wow i ahve a little more than that to get lol, were not buying cot till after bubs is here s of room.
i have to get some more blankets, clothes, car seat cosy toes and raincover,bouncer, and think thats about it:thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

looking forward to seeing your up to date bumps girls! 

I've been looking at nursery furniture and I cannot believe the price it's ridiculous!! 

So I've found a cot at ikea for £33 and Tesco Direct have a wardrobe, chest of drawers and a bedside table (which we will use) for £155! All in Beech. 

Whereas "real" nursery sets are about £300 to £500 at least just because it says "nursery furniture" it's ridiculous!


----------



## cho

john lewis do a cot for about 60 x


----------



## louise1302

hi ladies probs a dumb q but how do you claim the hip grant, i know you cant til like 25 weeks or something but i dont have a clue

we are using archies cot for babba who im thinking of naming Henry and the pram comes with everything including cosytoes,carseat and raincover x


----------



## - Butterfly -

wow wow wow Ness and Ducky your bumps are beautiful!!

I'm loving all the made-up names and tbh if it wasn't for the fact that I want to get used to calling baby by her correct name instead of calling bump Mollie I wouldn't be telling anyone either. I probably sound silly as I will slip up no doubt at some point - Mollie is never out of my mind . . . .

I'm just doing some finishing touches in the nursery. Wondering whether to put up shelves or not. It's only a small room and I don't want it to look too cluttered. Maybe I'll post photo's of it without the shelves and you lovely ladies could give me your honest opinions.

:flower: :flower: :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

Louise you get the form at your 24/25 midwife appointment.

Iv got a list in my bag of the things we still need to get, were so lucky to be getting a load of stuff from family, its saved us a small fortune.


----------



## lozzy21

Butterfly dont worry about calling bump mollie. My mam called me my brothers name the other day :dohh:


----------



## Mizze

Butterfly would love to see some pictures

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

lozzy21 said:


> Butterfly dont worry about calling bump mollie. My mam called me my brothers name the other day :dohh:

Yes my dad does that to me, my sisters and my brother all the time:dohh:

I just don't want think people thinking we're trying to replace Mollie cos that could never happen anyway!! I've not called bump Mollie since I've started naming her Rosie - so that's good :thumbup:


----------



## ducky1502

I'm making a list on spreadsheet of everything we need :wacko::wacko::wacko: OMG even the essentials is LOADS!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Is anyone bothering with a breastfeeding pillow? If so which one?


----------



## - Butterfly -

bugger just remember I've got my hair appt at 2.00pm so not going to be able to finish nursery today :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

Aw totally understandable Butterfly and sure everyone knows you would never want to replace Mollie - she is irreplaceable anyway :flower: 

Thank you for the lovely bump comment! :hugs: 

I was supposed to be getting given lots of stuff by my boss so we haven't saved any pennies for nursery stuff really but I've asked him twice about the "list" he was supposed to be doing for us but he's fobbed me off both times now so goodness knows what's going on but don't want to sit around waiting for him to decide whether the offer is still there, plus the way he's been with me over the last few weeks I just don't want to owe him anything!


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> Is anyone bothering with a breastfeeding pillow? If so which one?

I don't think so, I'll just use a regular pillow can't see it being any different to be honest!


----------



## c4c

hi ladies iv just seen this thread im due december 14th..xx


----------



## Mizze

Hello C4C, congratulations on your :blue: bump! Welcome to the dreamers

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

welcome c4c and congrats on blue bump!


----------



## ducky1502

c4c said:


> hi ladies iv just seen this thread im due december 14th..xx

Hey welcome to december dreamers :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Congrats c4c!

Again, I am behind on what people are discussing and too lazy to look back, lol.

The weekend has started and hubby is gone again to work for the rest of the day until 4am, he has Pamela Anderson going down to the club tonight, and once again I can't go because i'm a heffer.

I plan on spending my day finishing my gift lists, stalking on facebook, chatting about random subjects on BnB and eating my weight in food things. Happy times! :D


----------



## c4c

thanks girls.. nut shake congrates on tha double bun n tha oven.. bless ya that youthink your a heffer i bet your not..xx


----------



## mayb_baby

Nut_Shake said:


> Congrats c4c!
> 
> Again, I am behind on what people are discussing and too lazy to look back, lol.
> 
> The weekend has started and hubby is gone again to work for the rest of the day until 4am, he has Pamela Anderson going down to the club tonight, and once again I can't go because i'm a heffer.
> 
> I plan on spending my day finishing my gift lists, stalking on facebook, chatting about random subjects on BnB and eating my weight in food things. Happy times! :D

:hugs: I hate going out due to my size now lol and im so scared of getting a knock to my lovely bump and hurting my little boy

Pamela Anderson my OH used to love her but thinks shes scary now lol :haha:

FB and and B&B are so addictive this is what fills my days now and I do kind of love it lol :)

xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

c4c said:


> hi ladies iv just seen this thread im due december 14th..xx

Congratulations and welcome to team :blue: xxx


----------



## c4c

thanks hun..xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

I am kind of heffer-esque. People say i'm not but the fact that my clothes don't fit makes me feel like it, lol.

I would really not risk going to the club JUST in case someone accidentally barged it or something. Sitting at home on the sofa, laptop and TV on with food on tap is what it's all about :)

Pamela Anderson is a little scary, i agree! Yesterday my hubby said 'So Pamela Anderson is on my list, does that mean if she wants to sleep with me I can??' We basically have a list each of 5 celebs we are allowed to sleep with if we ever get the opportunity, LOL!! But I don't remember Pammy ever being on his list, he swears she was but i think he's taking advantage of my baby brain!! Hahahaha


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha Nat - yep he's trying to pull a fast one there :haha: naughty hubby!!!x


----------



## mayb_baby

:rofl: lol we have them lists xxx


----------



## ducky1502

My baby has been quiet for 2 days now.... I still feel him but not as strongly and definately not as frequently. He usually goes mad when I eat and drink but yesterday and today there's been nothing.

I have listened on the doppler and I can find the heartbeat but it seems a lot quieter.

Do you think maybe he's rolled over and is facing the back so I'm not feeling so much? The kicks I feel seem to be lower and kind of muffled (if that makes sense).


----------



## Nessicle

yeah ducky my girl has days like that for sure, I also listened this morning and her hb seemed quieter but think it was just the position she was in, she's been kicking this afternoon but her kicks are much lighter than usual but they vary between gentle ones and thumping ones ha ha x


----------



## ducky1502

Mine kind of feel a bit more like vibrations than kicks... some do anyway.


----------



## cho

https://www.johnlewis.com/230564611/Product.aspx

This is the cot at john lewis its a bargain and it still has sides that go down 

https://www.johnlewis.com/230465752/Product.aspx

and they ahve that mattress which uis real cheap too, although im going to buy that cot and pay out for a mattress


----------



## nikki-lou25

lol I had to play catch up again. I think we are surely the chattiest due date group!! 

I've been to get my nails done and bought a few bits for the kitchen (boring stuff like new utensils, trays etc) but bought some Jeff Banks bedding too - love it. I also bought lots of Johnsons stuff and the unglamarous baby things for me, maternity towels and breastpads. I'm feelin very organised with this baby! :D I just need to pay off the iCandy and buy a cotbed (but that can wait til baby is here really) 

Aimee's head is ok thanks Wilsmum, thankfully the bumps gone...just a shining bruise in its place now. She banged her head a few months ago for the 1st time (well 1st time a bump showed) and I shit myself, I ran over the road with her to my MILs coz hubby was workin. I tend not to panic as much now but its the worst thing in the world when little ones hurt themselves :( 

Nut_shake - Pamela Anderson, how fab! lol @ him sayin shes on his list...we have a list too. 

Ducky - Try not to worry too much about bubs hun, he's probably facing ur back. Mines been lazy recently and if it wasnt for the doppler I'd have been to the hospital by now for sure!

I'll add my bump pics for those not on FB. 1st is 21+2 and 2nd is 23+2 - not much change really tho!
 



Attached Files:







21+2.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 1









23+2 (1).jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## spencerbear

Ive just got my moses basket, got mine on ebay, so will just change the matress to bed safe and it came with the stand.

https://www.izziwotnot.com/Products/389-cream-gift-natural-wicker-moses-basket.aspx


----------



## ducky1502

It doesn't seem to be just me that has a lazy baby right now.... maybe there's something in the water lol.


----------



## WILSMUM

You girls reminded me to check my bank to see if my HIP Grant has arrived yet!! Once I have that then I'll get the moses basket, stand and bedding and then its just smallers bit and pieces to get and all the things like breast pads, maternity pads and forumla etc which I'll probably leave and get October time! Might order some breast Pads on the bext asda shop mind - just in case!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I bought my maternity pads etc from Asda last time. I just bought 3 12packs in town - but cant remember how many packs I used last time?? How many do you think I should stock up on?? Its a bit of a "how long is a piece of string" question I guess coz the bleeding will last a different amount of time with each child I'm sure. I think it was only about 2 weeks with Aimee. 

I know I had some left over that I binned when we moved house. I didnt use breast pads much coz I didnt seem to produce much so I am only gettin 1 box for now.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Completely off topic, but my sisters name is Aimee :) I've never known of another one, only met people that use the spelling Amy!


----------



## Mizze

ooh, I have a colleague who spells it Aimee - it looks so pretty I think!

Mizze


----------



## ducky1502

It's such a pretty way of spelling it :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Lazy baby here too!! Maybe more chocolate cake is in order!!

Off to dads for chipshop now!

Happy chatting ladies!

Welcome to c4c and congrats on team blue 

xxxxxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I love how we chose to spell Aimee too :) Its after my hubbys Grandma (Amy) but we thought it'd be different to spell it Aimee. 

Whats everyone eating tonight?? I'm just goin to do the bath/bed routine then I'm making tikka massala :D Yummy!!


----------



## Mizze

Hmmm waiting for hubby to come home - its definately a takeaway night tonight - not sure if its a fish and chips night or a chinese night or a curry night though! :) Might come down to chinese because they deliver.

Apart from that - im doing very little tonight - although I might have a bath and a long soak.

Mizze xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

I am home alone and think i'm going to take a walk to the fish and chip shop later. The one near me is SO good but we hardly ever go (fatness and all that!) But i'm going to treat myself dammit!!


----------



## mrsbling

spencerbear said:


> Ive just got my moses basket, got mine on ebay, so will just change the matress to bed safe and it came with the stand.
> 
> https://www.izziwotnot.com/Products/389-cream-gift-natural-wicker-moses-basket.aspx

I am loving the moses basket :) x


----------



## c4c

love tha idea of a long soak hehe dunni what ta have for dinner ment ta be ccoking a roast but too tired hehe..xx


----------



## mrsbling

Ooooh I have just ordered Pizza Hut delivery.......................

Jalepeno poppers
Potato skins
Cheesey Bites Super Supreme pizza ;)
Two Chocolate Fudge Cakes (one to share tonight, one to share tomorrow ;) )

...and set DH to the shop to get some cream for the chocolate fudge cake .......cant wait for the doorbell to go now;) x ...and as we dont eat that much generally, theres always a few pieces of pizza left for tomorrow morning!!!!

Hope you all have a lovely chilled night x


----------



## Nut_Shake

c4c said:


> love tha idea of a long soak hehe dunni what ta have for dinner ment ta be ccoking a roast but too tired hehe..xx

Where abouts in N london are you from c4c? My family are all there, i grew up there :)


----------



## c4c

Nut_Shake said:


> c4c said:
> 
> 
> love tha idea of a long soak hehe dunni what ta have for dinner ment ta be ccoking a roast but too tired hehe..xx
> 
> Where abouts in N london are you from c4c? My family are all there, i grew up there :)Click to expand...

im from hampstad near camden.. ma OH is from wood green..xx


----------



## ducky1502

Wish I was having take away but it's soup for dinner tonight :( not even home made! boo!


----------



## c4c

ahh bless ya ducky lol.. i dont know what ta have for dinner ..xx


----------



## ducky1502

Sod it I might just order a pizza hut, can't really afford it but I might just do it anyway lol.


----------



## c4c

lol im thinkng tha same hehe..xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

c4c said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c4c said:
> 
> 
> love tha idea of a long soak hehe dunni what ta have for dinner ment ta be ccoking a roast but too tired hehe..xx
> 
> Where abouts in N london are you from c4c? My family are all there, i grew up there :)Click to expand...
> 
> im from hampstad near camden.. ma OH is from wood green..xxClick to expand...

I know the areas well! I do miss it sometimes, lol


----------



## cho

well we had some chips at lunch so i have just had a leek and potatoe cuppa soup but im hungry again!!! sending hubby to asda me thinks


----------



## louise1302

i went out for a carvery.....again lol we live on roast beef dinners atm


----------



## nikki-lou25

Carvery is my fave Louise!! I love it!!


----------



## Pixxie

I have tried to catch up but my last post is like 6 pages back now and Im too tired to go a see what you have all been saying since :) 

Just finished the food shopping and you cant half tell I went unsupervised, lots of pickled goods made it home with me :haha: Also had people staring at me when I went all gooey over an ear of corn (thats how big the baby is this week) I was holding it against my belly and grinning...all alone... :rofl: On the plus side I look actually pregnant today so no one crashed into me and I had lots of help of nice staff :thumbup: 

Ducky I saw what you were saying abut your little boys kicks and thats how mine feel when she is facing inwards, I only realised when she punched me in my digestive track that it was because she was facing the other way :haha: 

I think we are having spag bol for tea since I cant fit the mincemeat in the freezer! Thats if I dont fill myself up on cheese, crackers and pickled onions first :D xxx


----------



## ducky1502

I caved.... ordered a pizza hut!

Very chuffed with my deal though. We got...
Large chicken supreme pizza
chicken strips and dip
garlic bread
extra dip
bottle of pepsi
tub of ice cream

All for £15 :) found a voucher code online.

ATA8563PF - If you enter that at the checkout if you spend over £25 you get £10 off :) that's for online orders only and it can't be used in conjunction with any other deals. 

I was originally going to go for the deal that gets you a large pizza and two sides which would have been £15.50 for what we wanted so basically got the extra dip, drink and ice cream for free, plus saved a few extra pennies :)


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> I caved.... ordered a pizza hut!
> 
> Very chuffed with my deal though. We got...
> Large chicken supreme pizza
> chicken strips and dip
> garlic bread
> extra dip
> bottle of pepsi
> tub of ice cream
> 
> All for £15 :) found a voucher code online.
> 
> ATA8563PF - If you enter that at the checkout if you spend over £25 you get £10 off :) that's for online orders only and it can't be used in conjunction with any other deals.
> 
> I was originally going to go for the deal that gets you a large pizza and two sides which would have been £15.50 for what we wanted so basically got the extra dip, drink and ice cream for free, plus saved a few extra pennies :)

Nice choice Ducky ;) ......I found that code online for todays order too.... they seem to e-mail me all of the time, and these offers are great value :) x


----------



## mrsbling

Oh Ducky your bump in your profile pic is great .... perfectly round :)


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> V day for me too :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Happy V day to all the other 10th December babies :)

Yey....:happydance: Happy 'V' Day :baby: Lovely bump pics too :winkwink:



Nessicle said:


> Is anyone else getting a bit bored of the topics in Second Tri now? Like it's the same things always being asked and nothing really relevant to them any more? I always post a reply if any second tri newbie has a question or it's something I've experienced of course though xx

Yes, it is getting a little boring.....Ive tried to start some new threads, hope they have been a little interesting? :shrug:

Why dont you start some too :thumbup:



lozzy21 said:


> When people ask us what baby is called we say *Digby *or Gurtrude, that soon shuts them up:rofl:


Errmm, im sure someones hubby loves the name 'Digby'! :dohh:



c4c said:


> hi ladies iv just seen this thread im due december 14th..xx

Hi & Welcome....:flower:



Nut_Shake said:


> The weekend has started and hubby is gone again to work for the rest of the day until 4am, he has Pamela Anderson going down to the club tonight, and once again I can't go because i'm a heffer.

Wow....Your Hubbys club attracts all the celebs :coolio: which club is it? (if you can say? :shrug:)



ducky1502 said:


> I caved.... ordered a pizza hut!

I really wish Pizza Hut delivered to me, or even better Papa Johns:winkwink:....I so fancy one now! :pizza:


----------



## c4c

Nut_Shake said:


> c4c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c4c said:
> 
> 
> love tha idea of a long soak hehe dunni what ta have for dinner ment ta be ccoking a roast but too tired hehe..xx
> 
> Where abouts in N london are you from c4c? My family are all there, i grew up there :)Click to expand...
> 
> im from hampstad near camden.. ma OH is from wood green..xxClick to expand...
> 
> I know the areas well! I do miss it sometimes, lolClick to expand...

ahh thats good.. were do you live now..xx


----------



## c4c

mmm gunna get pizza hut..xx


----------



## spencerbear

Cant wait to get home again now, as no take away delivery out to my mums village :cry: plus she already fed me...

This thread always makes me hungry lol


----------



## Nut_Shake

Kelly - It's in north london, it's called Sutra. They get celebs down put also pay for some personal appearances. 

c4c - I'm in south west now, richmond. Love it, but dont know my way round here like i do around north london! I still go there a lot tho to see my friends and family :)

I've decided now not to get fish and chips and make pasta, i'm craving spaghetti again! And the babies are moving like crazy right now! I'm sitting here watching my belly moving, i can't stop laughing!!


----------



## louise1302

nikki-lou25 said:


> Carvery is my fave Louise!! I love it!!

theres an amazing one near elk mill retail park we go to regularly i love the food their i dunno what its called its a toby carvery

tonight we went to the rubbish one nearer home which made me want toby carvery even bloody more lol


----------



## louise1302

OMFG the biggest hugest ugliest spider just crawled out from under the sofa uggggh i hate them so much , good job hubby works from home and shifted it outside


----------



## nikki-lou25

There's a Toby Carvery not too far from here - its AMAZING! There's also another carvary even closer but I prefer the Toby one! 

Preggy brain botched our plans for tikka massala LOL I forgot to get the sauce in Tesco :blush: we just ordered one instead! Such an idiot!!

Edit to say - its the one near Elk Mill I've been to Louise haha! I'm useless with place names etc I dont drive so someone always takes me and I am just clueless with this area! The other one is Sandbrook Park, I know that place coz I can walk to it LOL


----------



## louise1302

the toby we go to is near bounary park not far from you i dont think lol

i live over the other side of manchester but all dh's family are from oldham


----------



## c4c

Nut_Shake said:


> Kelly - It's in north london, it's called Sutra. They get celebs down put also pay for some personal appearances.
> 
> c4c - I'm in south west now, richmond. Love it, but dont know my way round here like i do around north london! I still go there a lot tho to see my friends and family :)
> 
> I've decided now not to get fish and chips and make pasta, i'm craving spaghetti again! And the babies are moving like crazy right now! I'm sitting here watching my belly moving, i can't stop laughing!!

ahh bless ya.. i wanna move from here need ta talk to ma social worker again..
omg i was jus thinkin readin that post it must be weird feeling 2 babies move, i love feeling 1 but your so lucky and your having girl and boy thats what iv always wated lol..xx


----------



## cho

My viable bump x


----------



## louise1302

gorgeous bump


----------



## - Butterfly -

aww perfect bump!

Feeling very stuffed here after my chicken and chips from chipshop! Oh and a slice of chocolate fudge cake.


----------



## Nut_Shake

c4c - Its amazing :) I'm so excited!

c.holdway - What a gorgeous bump!

I took a pic today, finally hit 23 weeks, belly is very low right now!

https://i37.tinypic.com/ac4gtx.jpg


----------



## louise1302

nikki-lou25 said:


> There's a Toby Carvery not too far from here - its AMAZING! There's also another carvary even closer but I prefer the Toby one!
> 
> Preggy brain botched our plans for tikka massala LOL I forgot to get the sauce in Tesco :blush: we just ordered one instead! Such an idiot!!
> 
> Edit to say - its the one near Elk Mill I've been to Louise haha! I'm useless with place names etc I dont drive so someone always takes me and I am just clueless with this area! The other one is Sandbrook Park, I know that place coz I can walk to it LOL

the elk mill one is worth the 20 min drive yum

:happydance: i just felt an outside kick right in my side


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aww bump envy AGAIN! All you lot ave great bumps! Ness, Ducky, c.holdway!


----------



## louise1302

nut shake thats a lovely neat bump for twins xx


----------



## louise1302

i just have an extra roll of fat, i wont have a noticable bump until 30 weeksish


----------



## cho

Thanks girls

Nutshake yours is a beauty!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Wow lovin the twin bump!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Thanks :) But its really low, is it because there are 2 in there so its heavy? Will it start to get higher as they grow?


----------



## nikki-lou25

I think thats why Nat, I think when they grow they'll fill out the top bit of your bump!


----------



## spencerbear

Those are lovely bumps. Mine is just a lot of fat atm :cry:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nut_Shake said:


> Thanks :) But its really low, is it because there are 2 in there so its heavy? Will it start to get higher as they grow?

My bump is only big at the top because I'm carrying extra weight (was overweight to start with). I am assuming that you are a slim build and so your bump is perfect and you will notice it getting bigger at the top the further you go along when your uterus grows bigger.

:flower:


----------



## calliebaby

Beautiful bumps ladies!!!
I suppose I should do a 24 week one now as well.....maybe later.
I think that the baby is taking a day off. Not too much movement today. I think he will probably make up for this when I am trying to sleep tonight.
How is everyone doing? I am still craving cake after all the cake talk yesterday.:haha:
I have the hardest time keeping up on here due to the time difference. I hope everyone is well.:hugs:


----------



## vicky84

22+1 week piccie ive suddenly exploded!!
 



Attached Files:







22 +1 (4).jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KellyC75

You all have such lovely bumps Ladies :kiss:


----------



## louise1302

what do you guys think of the name Henry??

i like it but oh isnt sure, i just think it fits nicely with archie and cant be shortened easily
he thinks its too 'old'


----------



## lozzy21

Butterfly im just getting a normal v shaped pillow for breastfeeding.

Kelly, baby has been referd to as Digby since about 5 weeks. OH would call baby Digby if i would let him.

Were using the same moses basket as i did, i just need to get my aunt to make some new covers as the ones they sell now are to small.


----------



## KellyC75

louise1302 said:


> what do you guys think of the name Henry??
> 
> i like it but oh isnt sure, i just think it fits nicely with archie and cant be shortened easily
> he thinks its too 'old'


If you want my honest opinion, I would think of it as an 'oldish' name....Its actually my Grandads name

Having said that, old names come back around, you have to go with what you both agree on, not what others like/prefer

What are your other boys called? :shrug:



lozzy21 said:


> Kelly, baby has been referd to as Digby since about 5 weeks. OH would call baby Digby if i would let him.


Hehe! :haha: So another man that likes the name Digby :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

calliebaby said:


> I have the hardest time keeping up on here due to the time difference. I hope everyone is well.:hugs:

I dont have a time difference & I struggle to keep up :dohh::haha:


----------



## louise1302

other boys are Brandon, Bradley,kai and Archie


----------



## KellyC75

Have just read the thread about 'Eabnas Mum'.....She has delivered her baby at 24+6 Weeks.....Saying a prayer that the LO is a fighter :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

louise1302 said:


> other boys are Brandon, Bradley,kai and Archie

Oh, you have mostly what I would call 'modern' names there....Think i'd have to say that the name Henry may not fit in?


----------



## lozzy21

Hope her little girl hangs in there


----------



## louise1302

i dunno kelly archie is an old name i guess arrgghh its so hard this time round, with the others i had names set in my head even if i didnt know what they were but this time im finding it difficult, the other name we have is lachlan


----------



## ducky1502

Just ordered a pregnancy pilates DVD, gets good reviews and was only £3.97 on amazon so thought it was worth a shot.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Time for bed - night night everyone. xx


----------



## KellyC75

louise1302 said:


> i dunno kelly archie is an old name i guess arrgghh its so hard this time round, with the others i had names set in my head even if i didnt know what they were but this time im finding it difficult, the other name we have is lachlan

I like Lachlan....:thumbup:


Nite~Nite Butterfly :sleep: Sweet dreams


----------



## Nut_Shake

I must get myself a pregnancy exercise dvd, feel awful not exercising. Going to look on Amazon now...


----------



## Pixxie

I keep thinking about exercising but then chicken out at the last minute :rofl: if the ten minute walk into town has me exhausted there is no way I can do pregnancy keep fit! Might start with swimming once a week though :) 

Had a wonderful morning since OH is now on lock down and isnt allowed to go out or have his mates round all weekend. We watched telly, had an early night and were both up and awake before 8am :thumbup: OH also realised the more time he spends with me the more nookie he is likely to get :haha: 

Really must do a bump pic today, everyone looks huge all of a sudden! :) xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Morning all!
I should really be doing housework - the in laws are coming this afternoon for the night and Wil is back home tomorrow lunchtime!!!
DH is currently in the kitchen making carrot and courgette muffins! Mmmm no too sure about those - will tell you how they are later!

Oh and it was my DH that likes the name Digby! Think I've managed to get him to drop it now though - think we have Austen or Noah for a boy and I still like Freya for a girl but DH says he's not sure about it now!!! Think we'll just have to call it Baby C!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies!
Lovely bumps everyone... :) Nut_Shake your twin bump is beautiful ! so neat !
Me and DH are chuffed, we set a goal, in a period of a month to exercise at least 16 times and we did it !!!! :)
Hope you all have a lovely weekend. xx


----------



## Pixxie

I love Freya! Oh's niece is already called Freya though so I cant have it :dohh: I love Noah too, I have a friend with a little boy called Noah and I think its adorable :) xx


----------



## wishingforbub

^^ we are naming our lil boy Noah :)


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Ladies...:flower:

I love Freya, its adorable :kiss:

Just out of curiousity, are you ladies that are thinking/have chossen Noah, is it the December connection? :shrug:


----------



## wishingforbub

No LOL :) Noah doesn't have a connection to december hehe .. we just really love the name.


----------



## Pixxie

Heres my latest bump pics :) 

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02054.jpg

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02055.jpg

I LOOK PREGNANT :happydance: xx


----------



## KellyC75

Anyone got any exciting planned for the weekend? :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

Yey Pixxie....Lovely bump :kiss:


----------



## louise1302

lovely bump pixxe

we had noah on our name list is a lovely name

kelly nothing planned here im counting down the days until the kids go back to school and i go back to work, im actually missing it a bit now7 weeks off is a long time

wilsmum they were making carrot and courgette muffins on i can cook yesterday :lol: archie is addicted to that programme


----------



## Pixxie

I think Im going to go get my changing bag this weekend and drag OH round Mothercare :) x


----------



## Nessicle

Morning gals! 

Hope everyone is ok? Hope I didnt miss much last night.....had a nightmare of an evening AGAIN"!!!!

Had planned on a nice gluten free pizza and watching Benjamin Button with OH, but when we got in from shopping I came over feeling really dizzy and off balance. I thought I might just have been hungry so when pizza was done I went to the oven and oven glove on one hand I got the pizza tray outta the oven.....then decided to hold the other edge of the 200 degree tray with my damn hand!!! What an absolute idiot I am lately! My god the pain was awful, it was on fire for 7 hours I had to hold a pack of frozen sausages all night was crying my eyes out and felt so sorry for myself after the whole toe incident on Wednesday night lol. I have 5 lovely blisters on my left three fore fingers this morning but the burning has stopped thankfully!

Poor Ava must've had some right shocks over the last few days with me shrieking my head off lol. She's been kicking away so I'm sure she's fine though! She'll come out bloomin deaf!! Then Ambrose my cat who is obsessed with me tried to climb on my stomach and dug his claw in accidentally when I shouted at him lol - my god what a week

I was sobbing my heart out last night and saying "I just want to end this day and go to bed" so got in bed around 9pm ha ha

Still felt dizzy this morning it's making me go off to one side but feel a bit stuffy and crappy so think it might be a bit of a head cold or something!


----------



## Pixxie

Aw hope you feel better soon Ness :hugs: xx


----------



## Nessicle

thanks hun - I'm scared to move from the sofa cos I'm a danger to myself lol x


----------



## ducky1502

Awww Ness u silly sausage, you're having a right old week! I dropped a full ketchup bottle on my toe the other night, spent ages crying, now I have two black toes! I also squashed baby in the process who I think has been in a mood with me ever since lol.

Today I'm not doing a lot, need to pop into town, do some cleaning etc. Then tomorrow me and OH are off back to the old house to clean it before we hand back over the keys on monday. Can't wait to see the back of the dam house!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

lol ducky I know I'm a walking nightmare!! OH just phoned me from work asking if I'm sitting still and not cooking anything :haha: 

Ouch your poor toes! I squished baby on Wednesday too when I stubbed my little toes - don't know how babies come out ok given how clumsy most of us are when pregnant good job they have lots of padding lol! 

always a relief when you hand back the keys and are done and dusted with it! don't strain yourself cleaning though lady!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Morning! 

Ness what are you like? Hope the burn heals quick. Burns are worse than childbirth! I hate burning myself! 

I was meant to be goin to Mums today but coz shes the manager she cant get time off - seriously her company take the pee out of her! 
I'll ave to go next week instead! 

Ive got no plans for today, could do some cleaning but really CBA right now lol


----------



## ducky1502

Just a couple of questions about when the midwife measures your bump...

Are you lying flat when they do it?

Will they send you for a growth scan if your very first measurement is small or do you need to have a couple before they do that?


----------



## xkirstyx

happy v day to meeeeeeeeee (well baby lol) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ness and ducky, bless you! At least things weren't worse I suppose!! xx

Nikki-lou - did you see the team purple picture you made me in my signature :D Thanks again, i've had lots of compliments on it! x

I just ordered some bits from Amazon; The complete fitness dvd, Annabel Karmels baby and toddler food book and Double Trouble: tiwns and how to survive them.

I also ordered a load of things from Asos the other day, I think i should stop now!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Happy vday Kirsty!! x


----------



## Nessicle

happy v-day Kirsty!

God I know Nikki honestly I'm an idiot sometimes!! I thought I'd done well to get this far into my pregnancy without any injuries given how accident prone I am lol - glad you said burns are worse than childbirth though cos I was in agony crying last night with the burns and was wondering how the hell I would cope with childbirth if I couldn't even cope with this :haha: 

Aw you're poor mum! some firms really do take the piss sometimes!! 

Ducky I would imagine you'l be laying down but I'm not sure! Got my appt on Tuesday so sure I'll find out then x


----------



## Nessicle

lol internet shopping is lethal round me ha ha 

Thanks Nat - yeah I'm grateful Ava is ok and that's all that matters to me - burns are sore but not like last night, sure I'll live!x


----------



## Nessicle

oooh and I got some droplets of fluid from my left boob today :happydance: lol


----------



## ducky1502

No one should leave my debit card around when I'm looking at stuff online, I've been really good recently but I just can't help myself sometimes. 

I'm about to pop into town to get myself some lunch and a few bits from Wilkinsons like a mop etc but how much do you want to bet I end up spending twice as much as intended?! And end up in all kinds of shops looking at baby stuff and probably even Topshop. OH will go mental if I do! We're supposed to be seriously skimping this month so we can sort our finances out.


----------



## ducky1502

yay for the boob juice Ness :haha:

Congrats on v-day kirsty :) great feeling isn't it!


----------



## nikki-lou25

ducky If your first measurement is under the 10th centile (or bottom line to normal people lol) they should refer you for a growth scan. Or if there's not a steady curve or measurememnts dont grow they refer you. Similarly if there's a steep curve it could meann baby is gettin porky! 
Its not quite lying flat, think of the beds they have in doctors surgeries? That kinda position.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Nut_shake - glad you like the purple stork! The things I do when I'm bored haha! Looks cool in ur sig! 

Ness - There are a lot of things I think are worse than childbirth, yes it hurts at the end but I guess we all have different pain thresholds and tolerance to pain. At least you get something out of childbirth...you get nothing but blisters out of burns.


----------



## c4c

hey girlies.. im feeling so tired today, no change there loool.. ahh nessiv been getting droplets aswell they started a few weeks ago butonly 1 boob but tha other 1 is finally catching up lol..xx


----------



## WILSMUM

well the carrot and courgette muffins didn't work! Might have to have a look at the I Can Cook Recipe for DH to try next time!!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've been gettin boob juice too LOL! Hubby thinks I'm mental when I go "Look look, theyre producing something" 
They didnt do that til way later on last time, hoping I get a better milk supply this time coz I am sure Aimee was starving a lot of the time - as well as not latching properly, I gave in and bottle fed. 

Tip for you - DO NOT GO TO NEXT OR LOOK ONLINE...There is so much I want but I (baby) doesnt NEED! :blush:


----------



## Pixxie

Im trying to narrow down the list to 'things baby needs' and 'things I want baby to need' :rofl: My OH looked at my list and dismissed about half of my items offering much more sensible, cheap alternatives... damn him :roll: xx


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: at the boob juice!! who'd have thought we'd get excited over a few droplets of boob juice he he!!! 

I'm about to log off for a bit and go sit in the garden cos it's a nice day! Left my book at work though grrr!! Have a lovely day ladies!xx


----------



## cho

Ducky- they usually will put you in for a scan if you are over the 2cm or under what you should be, it could mean you have too much or too little fluid, also you lie down when they measure hun 

Ness- wow your in the wars, hope you feel better :)

Kirsty- Happy V-Day

Pixxie- lovely bump coing along well hun :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sorry ladies I'm so tired today that I can't read the last few posts.

Hope you are all well. xx


----------



## mummyclo

So i spoke to personnel today, and she asked if i wanted to stay, i.e come back after ive taken my maternity to which i said yes. 
I was told that i have 4 weeks holiday to take before my Maternity leave, so i am starting that on 6th Sept and then taking my Maternity from 31 weeks 
I am so happy they have done this, because they technically could have got rid of me! 
So in 2 weeks time no more work for me!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Well when I measure my own fundus height when I'm lying in bed its 20cm, 21 if I puff out a bit lol. Obviously I could easily be doing it wrong. Not worried, just curious that's all.

My dad said he was coming over with my younger sister so I went mental cleaning and tidying and 2 and a half hrs later he's not even here lol. At least my house is clean I suppose!

So muggy today, got all my windows and both sets of french doors open. It's been such a weird day weather wise, raining and grey 1 min and sunny and muggy the next.


----------



## Pixxie

I can now see why its good I left buying any baby stuff so long. Ive got some bits from Mothercare and now I have a huge urge to wash them all and start packing my hospital bag!! :dohh: please convince me its to early to do this!! :haha: 

All the clothes are so tiny, I cant believe my baby will be wearing them in less than 4 months time :cloud9: :cry: xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww that's great news Chloe on your maternity leave.

Ducky - yes the weather is a bit weird. I'm in Leicester so not far from you.

Pixxie - not sure about packing your hospital bag but nothing wrong with washing the clothes. I am thinking that all these things are easier to do now than in a couple of months time with bigger bellies.

Well I feel like shite today - mainly just extremely tired/exhausted.


----------



## ducky1502

I get urges to sort out baby stuff etc but that is why when we moved we shoved all the stuff in babys room and left it in the boxes etc and shut the door. 

I have a friend who is due on monday and she's up way past midnight scrubbing floors and was up at 6am this morning baking cakes. Think she has nesting bad lol.


----------



## Pixxie

Well putting a pack of nappies, wipes and dummies in the nappy bag and the clothes in the washer made me feel better :haha: :blush: I seem to get a bit of nesting whenever Im reminded Im REALLY having a baby :dohh: 

Good job I bought non-bio washing power when I went shopping yesterday! :D xx


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Ladies...:flower:



Nessicle said:


> Morning gals!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok? Hope I didnt miss much last night.....had a nightmare of an evening AGAIN"!!!!
> 
> I was sobbing my heart out last night and saying "I just want to end this day and go to bed" so got in bed around 9pm ha ha
> 
> Still felt dizzy this morning it's making me go off to one side but feel a bit stuffy and crappy so think it might be a bit of a head cold or something!

Aww Ness, what a night :hugs: I had a really funny turn last nite too, I hadnt eaten for a while, so may have been that, but I was dizzy & exausted :wacko: Then I found it hard to eat

Was a little like it first thing this morning too...Much better today though :thumbup:



xkirstyx said:


> happy v day to meeeeeeeeee (well baby lol) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Yey.....:happydance: Happy 'V' day to you & your LO :baby:



WILSMUM said:


> well the carrot and courgette muffins didn't work! Might have to have a look at the I Can Cook Recipe for DH to try next time!!!!

:dohh:The thought was there!....:winkwink:



nikki-lou25 said:


> Tip for you - DO NOT GO TO NEXT OR LOOK ONLINE...There is so much I want but I (baby) doesnt NEED! :blush:

Ooops....Too late! :dohh::haha:



- Butterfly - said:


> Sorry ladies I'm so tired today that I can't read the last few posts.
> 
> Hope you are all well. xx

Bless you....:hugs: Relax & take it easy, I have days where I just feel shattered


----------



## Mizze

Evening ladies

Right lets see how much I can remember! 

Ness - Ouch - you have been in the wars havent you
I have serious bump envy in this thread now - the bumps are lovely - mine doesnt look like that. 

:rofl: at the boob juice and on a different note congrats to Kirsty and LO on your V day! Hurray! :)

I am waiting for my tea (chicken kiev, chips and breaded mushrooms) to finish in the oven and im starving. Have been over my parents most of the day - sorting through baby clothes for a lot of it - my sister has loads that I am going to have off her - saves some serious shopping especially on the essential but not very exciting plain white vests or baby grows. She has some lovely things though - I got all goey over some of it. :) 

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

I had such a lovely day today :kiss: We took our dogs to the seaside, there was hardly anyone there, so the dogs could run free

They had such fun & I loved watching them :cloud9:

Totally shattered now though, DH reckons we walked about 2 miles! :wacko:


----------



## mummyclo

Dont worry Mizze mine doesn't look "neat" either :cry:


----------



## Nut_Shake

X Factor HAHAHAHAHAHA!! There are some seriously loopy and delusional people in the world!!


----------



## ducky1502

Tell me about it natalie! But isn't it scary that x factor is like a countdown to our babies being here for many of us? By the time the winner is announced and they release their single a lot of us will have had our babies or at least be VERY close!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

OMG so true!!!! Eeek!


----------



## mrsbling

KellyC75 said:


> I had such a lovely day today :kiss: We took our dogs to the seaside, there was hardly anyone there, so the dogs could run free
> 
> They had such fun & I loved watching them :cloud9:
> 
> Totally shattered now though, DH reckons we walked about 2 miles! :wacko:

I am jealous I could do with a nice trip to the sea but it always seems like such a drive to get anywhere from the West midlands :) where did you go?


----------



## calliebaby

Hi everyone!!! I swear, if it weren't for having to get up to pee 3 times a night, I would have the best sleep ever!!! I swear he pushes further down on my bladder purposely at night to wake me up!!!:haha:


----------



## nikki-lou25

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/baby-boutique/bed-time/15/

WHY did I have to see this?? I want it...but as both babies will ave to share a room & I really can't afford to buy 2 of everything (I ave a thing about stuff matching) :dohh:


----------



## SactoSweetie

nikki-lou25 said:


> https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/baby-boutique/bed-time/15/
> 
> WHY did I have to see this?? I want it...but as both babies will ave to share a room & I really can't afford to buy 2 of everything (I ave a thing about stuff matching) :dohh:

Oh, I love Tatty Teddy! So darn cute and great for a boy or girl!!


----------



## mrsbling

nikki-lou25 said:


> https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/baby-boutique/bed-time/15/
> 
> WHY did I have to see this?? I want it...but as both babies will ave to share a room & I really can't afford to buy 2 of everything (I ave a thing about stuff matching) :dohh:

Oooh yes I love the tatty teddy range, but feel it would be better if they also had the option for the nose on the teddy to be pink or blue as it seems a bit more boy focussed with it only having blue. The teddy chair looks great!!! :)


----------



## BlueHorizons

Yaaa Dec 29th for me!!!!!


----------



## SactoSweetie

mrsbling said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/baby-boutique/bed-time/15/
> 
> WHY did I have to see this?? I want it...but as both babies will ave to share a room & I really can't afford to buy 2 of everything (I ave a thing about stuff matching) :dohh:
> 
> Oooh yes I love the tatty teddy range, but feel it would be better if they also had the option for the nose on the teddy to be pink or blue as it seems a bit more boy focussed with it only having blue. The teddy chair looks great!!! :)Click to expand...

I would definitely paint the room pink for a girl... I really like the pink/brown combo. I see his little blue nose now :( Not that I could afford (or even order it from the US :haha:), but I still LOVE it!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I love tatty teddy. Hubby buys them for me ALL the time. I dont think its girlie or boyish, just neutral!? 

Oh dear I am seriously contemplating changing the whole room to Tatty Teddy :blush: 

hubby is far from impressed LOL!!! New baby = New bedroom theme...seems ok to me LOL!


----------



## Pixxie

I just felt kicks above my belly button for the first time! :happydance: its really weird, she must have gone head down and started booting the top of my uterus :haha: 

Having a proper good wiggle tonight, I wonder whats got into her x


----------



## EmyDra

I was never overly keen on tatty teddy, but we did do a tatty teddy 'skin' as I called it. An all-in-one grey furry tatty teddy costume with a hood with ears on it...

Wouldn't have minded that too much!


----------



## Nessicle

lol Pixxie my girl started doing that this week too, I was surprised by how high she kicks! She prefers to lay with her head down, bum stuck up slightly right of my belly button and kicks mainly to the right or straight up but then she turns occasionally and kicks really hard down towards my cervix little monkey!! I swear when that woman was singing Mercy on X Factor last night she was trying to break free to get away from the noise :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

I've decided to get a wardrobe and chest of drawers from Tesco Direct for £152 and a cot from Ikea for £35 as I think the cost of nursery furniture when it's just a bloody wardrobe and drawers same as every other room is ridiculous just cos it says its specificaly for "nursery"! 

They don't half take us for mugs us mums to be lol :haha:


----------



## doodle74

Morning All, 

It's ages since I've been on here so I haven't read everything to catch up. Been in bed most of the week with a viral infection which was nice...not! Sore thoat, aching everywhere and a nice runny nose. On the plus side I discovered that CO-OP own make hot lemon is safe in pregnancy so that might come in handy as the autumn and winter approaches! 

Hope you've all been well and not too stressed. Madam had me up 6 times to pee last night so I'm shattered this morning but gonna take the other kids out for a wander to our local car boot to get some air after being cooped up for days! 

Have a good Sunday everyone x

EDIT: Oooh 24 weeks today! We're viable! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

happy v day doodle! Yikes 6 times I thought my 4 were bad :haha:


----------



## cho

ness the only thing i would say about the co is, ikea sizes are ifferent to standard so you would have to get all your bits from there too like mattress and cover ect, well thats the problem we had with a toddler bed, we wanted to buy a decent mattress from some where else but we couldn get one anywhere to fit it :shrug:
Just check it hun x


----------



## doodle74

Nessicle said:


> happy v day doodle! Yikes 6 times I thought my 4 were bad :haha:

I'm just thankful the en suite door is literally 3 feet from my bed! Every hour or so she had me at it last night...course that may be down to the fact she kicked her way through the night too. She's definitely nocturnal this girl of mine! :haha:


----------



## doodle74

c.holdway said:


> ness the only thing i would say about the co is, ikea sizes are ifferent to standard so you would have to get all your bits from there too like mattress and cover ect, well thats the problem we had with a toddler bed, we wanted to buy a decent mattress from some where else but we couldn get one anywhere to fit it :shrug:
> Just check it hun x

Oooh yeah I was gonna say that too! My Sis bought the Ikea cot and found other bedding and stuff didn't fit it properly. Might be an idea to get the measurements and check against other stores measurements or you do end up being tied to Ikea for your other bits.


----------



## cho

yer it was a nightmare and we didnt like the mattress from there and couldn get a decent one so ended up having to buy ll new from a bed shop! again


----------



## mummyclo

Morning Girls :flower:
Had the WORST cramp ever last night, and i mean it really hurt :cry:
Hopefully having a nice lazy Sunday today and then dinner round my parents :)
How is everyone today??


----------



## cho

i just realised some of you will have a fatter baby next week... going well quick!


----------



## mummyclo

c.holdway said:


> i just realised some of you will have a fatter baby next week... going well quick!

A fatter baby?? :shrug:


----------



## Mizze

Morning all! 

Thanks for the tip about Ikea Charlotte 

Happy V day to Doodle - and I will keep in mind the co-op own lemsip thingy - I am a bit of a cold sufferer. 

I think it might be fat baby day for me today! - Mummyclo - its when your ticker moves up - the one from 22 weeks to 22+2 weeks (from yellow to orange background) is a much fatter baby! 

Here's hoping - just checked and YAY! Fat Baby :happydance:

Not planned anything today - A light potter in the house I think. DH has a hangover :haha: he was on a freebie rubgy thing yesterday so I dont think he is up to much today. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

Doodle good to hear about the lepsip! Im really prone to colds in winter so will have to get a few of these in :thumbup: 

Mummyclo she means they will mve up a box on the ticker, and get a fatter baby :)

Im hopefully seeing my other little brother today, not seen him for ages since his dad tried to stop my mum having visiting rights :nope: I think when he sees me this time he will be amazed, I look huge :haha: xxx


----------



## Mizze

Pix - hope you get to see your brother - im sure he will be amazed at your lovely bump!

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

Hes 12 and he not long learned how babies were made so he was abit awkward when we told him...you could see the light go on in his head and then he looked at me and my OH in disgust :rofl: Hes excited to be an uncle though :) xx


----------



## hopefully2

Ha ha the poor thing pixxie, he prob went bright red at thethought!!

Well I went a bit crackers yesterday and bought a double buggy (for toddler and new born) and a crib for our room. 
Was nice to get a few new bits for this baby so they are not completely second hand sue!! Hope I haven't tempted fate buying early but seems a few people are buying bits now.


----------



## Mizze

Awww Pixxie - bless him! :) 

Hopefully - lots of people have their prams and cots. DH informed me yesterday that he wants to wait for the Janunary sales- marvellous idea if the Baby wasnt due in December -:dohh:

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

I bought newborn clothes yesterday, and were getting the cot at the end of the month :happydance: xx


----------



## hopefully2

Oh that's great to hear girls, I just got so happy in the shop looking at them all so husband in fairness said why don't we just get them now.... He didn't have to ask twice!! We had a voucher for one of the shops too which covered the crib so that helped. 

Would love to buy some clothes but I'm team yellow so think closer to the time I'll buy some blue and pink and then just exchange the one not needed. 

Have a few vests and cardigans my mams been picking up.
The clothes are the ones that get me all gooey, they are so tiny aren't they?


----------



## cho

well babies on the ticker go up about 26+5 so only a week for some and then it will seem like were nearly there!


----------



## mummyclo

I saw a good discount code on here VFL for mothercare 20% off over £75 spend, so i got my caseat before my grant :happydance:
But it was a bargain ..................


----------



## Pixxie

Yea I was showing the baby grows to OH going 'look how tiny they are!!' but he was just like 'well yea, they are for a baby' he doest get it! 

Ive bought neutral newborn stuff, just in case. Mothercare do nice neural stuff, the ones I got are white, grey and pale green but they do others in yellow and silverly colours too xxx


----------



## hopefully2

Might have a look at some neutrals then, even just a few vests and baby grows. 

Just looked at my ticker and it got my all too excited!!! It has me a week ahead of what I am :(


----------



## hopefully2

Corrected it now.


----------



## Mizze

And we are onto page 600 - blimey we can talk! :)

Mizze


----------



## mummyclo

Gahd nearly the end of 2nd tri for me :happydance:
ALREADY!! Where has the time gone :(


----------



## lozzy21

Morning girls, iv just finished another crappy 24 hour shift and surprisingly i dident sleep too bad, only two trips to the loo lol.

Who ever said about getting some nutural baby grows and vests go to asda. Pack of 3 white vests for £3 and the baby grows arent much more.


----------



## KellyC75

Morning all....:flower:

We are nearly on *6000* posts! :friends:


----------



## lozzy21

Quick we need to get it 10,000 before the last person gets to 3rd tri lol


----------



## KellyC75

mrsbling said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> I had such a lovely day today :kiss: We took our dogs to the seaside, there was hardly anyone there, so the dogs could run free
> 
> They had such fun & I loved watching them :cloud9:
> 
> Totally shattered now though, DH reckons we walked about 2 miles! :wacko:
> 
> I am jealous I could do with a nice trip to the sea but it always seems like such a drive to get anywhere from the West midlands :) where did you go?Click to expand...

We went to Bradwell, so its not really the ocean, more like an estuary....But the dogs loved it & as my eldest dog has cancer, it makes trips like this so special....:cloud9:



BlueHorizons said:


> Yaaa Dec 29th for me!!!!!

Welcome & Congrats on your December LO :baby:



doodle74 said:


> Have a good Sunday everyone x
> 
> EDIT: Oooh 24 weeks today! We're viable! :happydance:

Nice to see you on the thread again :thumbup: Sorry youve been poorly, hope the fresh air does you good today :flower: Have a great Sunday

Happy 'V' Day :happydance: Congratulations



mummyclo said:


> Morning Girls :flower:
> Had the WORST cramp ever last night, and i mean it really hurt :cry:
> Hopefully having a nice lazy Sunday today and then dinner round my parents :)
> How is everyone today??


Morning....I was suffering with restless legs last night & close to getting cramp....I really have found that eating bananas & drinking plenty of milk helps....Didnt have any milk yesterday & I swear thats why I was suffering

Have a lovely lazy day :flower:



Mizze said:


> DH informed me yesterday that he wants to wait for the Janunary sales- marvellous idea if the Baby wasnt due in December -:dohh:
> 
> Mizze xx

Thats so funny :haha: Men, hey! :dohh:


----------



## louise1302

morning everyone :) pudding is kicking so hard at myu bellybutton i can see it :cloud9:


----------



## louise1302

kelly i suffer bloody terrible with restless legs when im pegnant does milk really help it?


----------



## lozzy21

I realy wish my OH could be pregnant for a day with SPD. :growlmad: Making me move so he can sit down.


----------



## raquel1980

Morning girls, just been catching up from the last few days, you guys really can talk!! My babies have been really active the last few days which is really comforting, even the smaller one. 

Excited to hear all about your purchases, you're all so organised!!

Will post a bump pic later, 25 weeks tomorrow. I've always been counting the number of days to 32 weeks, as that's where consultant wants us to get - 50 days to go, don't know whether that makes me feel better or worse!!


----------



## louise1302

lovely to hear the twins are behaving. 50 days isnt long at all :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

I have tryed bannanas because my mum said the potassium is good, but i hate bannanas, so i put them in a smoothie. Still get cramp tho :cry:


----------



## KellyC75

louise1302 said:


> kelly i suffer bloody terrible with restless legs when im pegnant does milk really help it?


Well, I was sceptical when I read about it (I had a thread running on Restless less & cramps) But thought, what the heck, its worth a go, bananas & milk are good for you after all :winkwink:

And since ive been making the effort, I havent suffered, I had it last nite & realised that where we had been out, I hadnt drunk my milk

Try it, youve nothing to loose, hopefully it helps...:thumbup:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Raquel - I'm glad to hear both babies are super wriggly! I hope the next 50 days are uneventful and both babies stay safe and well :hugs:

Yay we're viable today!! Seems like a big milestone - next is 27weeks!


----------



## louise1302

happy v day nikki

so is one glass of bananas and milk enough? my restless legs pretty much always happen in the evenings and i have to sit there tapping on the floor or walk around barefoot on the cold floor to ease it drives hubby insane lol


----------



## KellyC75

nikki-lou25 said:


> Yay we're viable today!! Seems like a big milestone - next is 27weeks!

Yay....:happydance: Congrats on 'V' day :baby:


----------



## KellyC75

louise1302 said:


> so is one glass of bananas and milk enough? my restless legs pretty much always happen in the evenings and i have to sit there tapping on the floor or walk around barefoot on the cold floor to ease it drives hubby insane lol

Just drink as much milk as you can, I have lots! But I only eat one banana a day :thumbup:

The more I think about it, the more it makes sense to me, I had restless legs with DS1 (18 years ago) & I know that I didnt drink much milk at all :nope:

I craved milk with DS2 & didnt suffer! :winkwink:

This time I havent had the craving, so I just make the effort to drink as much as I can 

I really hope it works for you, I know how 'cringy' the feeling is :wacko:


----------



## Mama1985

hey everyone!!!

I did post before but I don't think that anyone saw it, Im Louise I have a 16 month old daughter Molly may and Im pregnant again and due in December!! Dec 20th to be exact! lol

so.....can I join? lol and how is everyone?


----------



## KellyC75

Mama1985 said:


> hey everyone!!!
> 
> I did post before but I don't think that anyone saw it, Im Louise I have a 16 month old daughter Molly may and Im pregnant again and due in December!! Dec 20th to be exact! lol
> 
> so.....can I join? lol and how is everyone?


Hello & Welcome (again!) :flower:

We are such a chatty bunch here, lots of great ladies :hugs: But you really need to log~in each day, so you can keep up! :winkwink:

Hows pregnancy going for you so far?


----------



## KellyC75

raquel1980 said:


> Morning girls, just been catching up from the last few days, you guys really can talk!! My babies have been really active the last few days which is really comforting, even the smaller one.
> 
> Excited to hear all about your purchases, you're all so organised!!
> 
> Will post a bump pic later, 25 weeks tomorrow. I've always been counting the number of days to 32 weeks, as that's where consultant wants us to get - 50 days to go, don't know whether that makes me feel better or worse!!


So pleased your LO's are really active....:baby::thumbup::baby:

Look forward to seeing your twin bump :flower:


----------



## mummyclo

I hope Kerrie is having a brill weekend away! :)


----------



## lozzy21

Mmmmmm iv just had a sausage sarnie, it was yummu


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> I hope Kerrie is having a brill weekend away! :)


I bet she is....:happydance::winkwink::cloud9:


----------



## Mama1985

KellyC75 said:


> Mama1985 said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone!!!
> 
> I did post before but I don't think that anyone saw it, Im Louise I have a 16 month old daughter Molly may and Im pregnant again and due in December!! Dec 20th to be exact! lol
> 
> so.....can I join? lol and how is everyone?
> 
> 
> Hello & Welcome (again!) :flower:
> 
> We are such a chatty bunch here, lots of great ladies :hugs: But you really need to log~in each day, so you can keep up! :winkwink:
> 
> Hows pregnancy going for you so far?Click to expand...

Ok will do lol

Pregnancy is good! at least I can eat lol With Molly May I just didn't fancy anything at all! and I'll be like starving! lol and with this one! I do eat but sometimes lil peanut decides that he/she didnt like it after I had eaten it lol

apart from that just normal really! lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mama1985 said:


> hey everyone!!!
> 
> I did post before but I don't think that anyone saw it, Im Louise I have a 16 month old daughter Molly may and Im pregnant again and due in December!! Dec 20th to be exact! lol
> 
> so.....can I join? lol and how is everyone?

Yay join the nuthouse :happydance:

My DD is 16 months too (18th April 09) so looks like we're goin to have the same age gap between little ones :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Mama1985 said:


> apart from that just normal really! lol

'Normal' is good :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Just reading the story about Sarah Paynes Sister, out of 'Fabulous' magazine, the one that comes with the News of The World

What a wonderfull young lady she is...:hugs: What a terrible time she has been through since that tragic day in 2000 :cry: Its an emotional read


----------



## raquel1980

lozzy21 said:


> Mmmmmm iv just had a sausage sarnie, it was yummu

Yum, I've just had cheesy scrambled egg and a toasted muffin with mushrooms, tomatoes and bacon....feeling very satisfied now!


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon - Ive just eaten a lovely beef dinner cooked by my MIL - who informed me I will be like an elephant by the time baby is due judging on the size of my bump. Sigh! Bless er its a good thing I love her. Also to be fair I dont think she realised how far along I am now - when I told her 5 months she was really shocked! 

Nicki-Lou congrats on V Day!!

Mama1985 - welcome! 

I did my pregnancy yoga DVD earlier, for the first time- really enjoyed it - would recommend it -she mentions special poses and stretches for back ache and SPD and there is a special section on relieving specific pregnancy related illnesses - havent done that bit yet - but felt really good and chilled out afterwards

Mizze


----------



## spencerbear

Hi all

Has just taken me ages to read through everything and now it comes to replying ive forgotten most of it :haha:

Welcome Mama1985 and ive got the same due date as you x

Mizze had a good laugh at your DH and the january sales 

Oh and i love the tatty teddy range and have started to buy bits myself


Came back from my mums yesterday and some people are so rude. Becca fell asleep just before i had to transfer to a new train. So had to carry her and pull my case to another platform, not one person even going the same way offered to help. Once i got ont he new train it was full, not one person got up and let me sit down. So i had to lean on the wall holding her. There was priorty seats that are for people with young kids, elderly, guide dogs and pregnant ladies. There is a middle aged couple sat there, who didnt move and the ticket guy didnt make them move, just left me standing there and got in a huff cause i couldnt get my ticket from my bag, while balancing a 2yr old. I was so cross!!! Since then my mild spd is absolute agony and im due back to work tomorrow :cry: :cry:

sorry that turned into a rant x


----------



## ducky1502

Hey ladies!

Can't believe it's 5 o'clock, today has flown by. 

After a couple of quiet days I now have a pretty active baby again, which makes me happy lol.

Hope you're all having good weather, been lovely here today :)

Happy v-day Nikki :) wahoo!!


----------



## Pixxie

Happy v-day to Nikki!

Spencerbear I would have kicked off if no-one offered me a seat, thats just me though :haha:

My little girl has been very quiet today, I hope shes alright. I was hoping my little bother would be able to feel her kick but shes hardly moved all day! :wacko: xx


----------



## lozzy21

Spencer bear i would have demanded a seat! Id have made the biggest song and dance untill some one moved!


----------



## mrsbling

c.holdway said:


> well babies on the ticker go up about 26+5 so only a week for some and then it will seem like were nearly there!

Yay - not long now til I move up another box :wohoo:


----------



## mrsbling

I have just booked my 4D scan for 3 weeks time :wohoo: when I will be 29 weeks. :happydance:


----------



## louise1302

hi everyone

welcome mama1985

ive just eaten the biggest bowl of homemade chicken and veg soup ever it was lush


----------



## lozzy21

Feeling so fed up today. I wish my OH would pull his bloody finger out. Hes moaning at me to clean the hamster out but i cant cos hes only done half a pissin job in the kitchen. He has the cheek to call me lazy!


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi ladies, im back! :wohoo: now i need to read through everything but i cant remeber where i last was so bear with me! :haha: Hope ur all ok and theres not too much to catch upon! xx


----------



## cho

Hi kerrie hope you had a nice time hun x


----------



## ducky1502

Hope u had a lovely time kerrie!


----------



## mummyclo

YEY Welcome back Kerrie!! :happydance:
How was your time away?


----------



## ducky1502

AAAARRRRGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

I posted a lot about a 'friend' when I was in first tri about us being 'best' friends and her being different with me when she found out I was pregnant. Well I made the effort to start with, took her crap and we eventually stopped talking when I was about 18wks(ish). Since then I have just accepted we aren't really friends anymore and my OH has assured me that it's her and not me. He never liked her and predicted this would happen. Well today I was a complete IDIOT and decided to contact her and sent her a text. I thought MAYBE she might have been like ''oh hiya, how r u? hows the baby? its been aaaaages', ya know? That kinda thing. But nooooooooooo all I got was 'ye im not too bad thanks', so I said 'havent spoken to or seen u in ages' and she said 'yep bin a while'..........

Now I'm just so angry at myself for even attempting to contact her!!! I should have just left it but now I just feel angry, look stupid and potentially even look desperate to be her friend again when we never really fell out or me even do anything wrong.

RANT OVER!


----------



## Kerrieann

Well,thattook me forever and it was around 25 pages :haha: 

Welcome c4c, bluehorizons and mama 1985! Ill add you all to our list :happydance:

Ness hope ur ok now, that burn sounds really nasty :hugs:

Ducky my bubba has had a quiet weekend too, he literal;ly hasmoved a handful of times, ive been really worried but ive been so bust and have walked around 20 miles in total so think he was just trying to realx coz now hes moving loads!

Loving all the bumps, ducky urs has popped from no where!! Charlotte i love urs as it always look similar to mine,minus my stretch marks from jake! And nat urs is so neat fora twin bump, i think ur going to stay lovely and slim and hardly gain anything!

Mrsbling, you said about going fir ur 4d scan, is it you thats got a anterior placenta too?as i was wondering wether to get one or not as might not get to see babbys face much??!!

Rachel im glad both babys are being very active this weekend! :thumbup:

Um think thats everything i was going to say lol, sorry if ive forgotten anyone! xx


----------



## Kerrieann

mummyclo said:


> YEY Welcome back Kerrie!! :happydance:
> How was your time away?

Thanks and thanks ducky! I had a lovely time, done loads of walking and we rented out a boat to go up the lake, which was really romantic and peaceful,so had a mixture of relaxion and the opposite lol and the food was lush, lots of it lol! x


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrie it's only 2 days until you're in double digits!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

omg i didnt realise that!!! ahhhhhhh! ill be 6 months then too :happydance:

Ducky i remeber you saying about this girl about 3 months or so ago,if i was you i would completely delete her contact details so you dont have any chioce but not to contact her,she doesnt sound like shes worth any effort at all hun,i dont think you have made your self look desperate at all but dont worry what she thinks anymore :hugs:


----------



## Pixxie

Welcome back Kerrie, good to hear you had a nice time :) 

Im off to pick up some baby clothes I won on e-bay soon! £5 for:

9 BABY GROWS

8 BABY VESTS

4 ROMPER SUITS

7 T-SHIRTS

5 SHORTS

7 TROUSERS

1 CARDIGAN

1 HAT

1 SUIT COMPRISSING OF TROUSERS AND LONG SLEEVED TOP

8 DRESSES

What a bargain!


----------



## lozzy21

That is a bargin Pixxie, jammy thing.

I realy fancy some cake but have none in :(


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrieann said:


> omg i didnt realise that!!! ahhhhhhh! ill be 6 months then too :happydance:
> 
> Ducky i remeber you saying about this girl about 3 months or so ago,if i was you i would completely delete her contact details so you dont have any chioce but not to contact her,she doesnt sound like shes worth any effort at all hun,i dont think you have made your self look desperate at all but dont worry what she thinks anymore :hugs:

Thanks kerrie! Wish I hadn't attempted to start a friendship up again though. But I guess if I didn't try then I would never have known for sure..... Oh well she can carry on being nearly 24, living at home, working a crappy job and going out every night in her crappy little town!! Haha I'm not a bitch.... honest :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

Oh no Lozzy dont mention cake!! :rofl: now I need some too xx


----------



## lozzy21

Think i might make my mam take me to the supermarket tomorow to get me cake


----------



## calliebaby

Hi everyone!!! I meant to have hubby take a 24 week picture yesterday...but I forgot again. I will need to try harder to remember to do it tonight when he gets home.


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> Mrsbling, you said about going fir ur 4d scan, is it you thats got a anterior placenta too?as i was wondering wether to get one or not as might not get to see babbys face much??!!

Hi Kerri, hope you had a great break :)

Yes, I have an anterior placenta too........ not sure how the scan will go as its probably down to luck as to which way she is facing (apparently even people with posterior placentas have problems with LO facing the wrong way....and wont move round) ....... 

I have e-mailed babybond to see whether they have many problems with images on anterior placentas , but other posts from people with AP say they got good pictures, and sonographer tries to encourage Lo to move slightly to get a good look :) ....and its a 4D growth scan so she needs a good look to get the measurements :)


----------



## lozzy21

:growlmad: 

So im ready to go to bed and go to take the third load of washing iv done today out of the machine to put on the clothes horse and it smells.

Like realy foysty as if its been left for 2 days.

So im having to wait till it finishes before i can go to bed.

Not only that baby hasent moved much today, now im ready to go to bed its kicking the hell out of me :(


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hello all! Hope everyone is ok.

I had a very horrid high stinging pain in my ribs for a few hours today whilst out with hubby and friends for lunch. I couldnt stand properly and was getting so scared. It seems to have gone now, im thinking it was stretching as babies need more space? I hope so anyway. I havent felt the babies move much, just a few flicks on either side, so im hoping all is ok in there...

Anyway, hope everyone has had a nice day! xx


----------



## Mincholada

finally off today, but i gotta do grocery shopping and it's already 5:40 PM and i'd rather just hang around, but have no food in the house.

have had a dry cough for a week now that is starting to kill me. i'm so exhausted. couldn't stop coughing all night and it's getting to a point where i feel i'll have to throw up again like during the morning sickness days ;-/ and i feel bad for little one as me coughing like that must really be annoying. my stomach muscles already ache and it makes me worry, but i know she's protected in there.

hope i get over it soon. had to take antibiotics for an UTI and that's when the cough came along, but didn't turn into a real cold like i thought it would. hmmm!

on a better note: celebrated V-day yesterday! WHOOP WHOOP!!! :)


----------



## ducky1502

There's a lovely thread over in 3rd tri of all the good things about being a mummy, some really sweet lovely things on there, def made me smile :)


----------



## calliebaby

I just bought some really cute clothes for my baby boy!!!! It is so exciting!!!:happydance: Plus, I got up to 50% off of everything!!!:happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

mrsbling said:


> I have just booked my 4D scan for 3 weeks time :wohoo: when I will be 29 weeks. :happydance:

How exciting :happydance: Where did you book it at?



Kerrieann said:


> Hi ladies, im back! :wohoo:

Welcome back Kerrie :flower: Glad you had a nice time


----------



## cho

calliebaby said:


> I just bought some really cute clothes for my baby boy!!!! It is so exciting!!!:happydance: Plus, I got up to 50% off of everything!!!:happydance:

ooh were from? x


----------



## till bob

hi girls sorry cant catch up theres too many to catch up on but hopin everyone is doin ok. well got back yday from my sis hen weekend in leeds it was amazin but missed tilly like crazy so was nice to come home has anyone else been up to anythin excitin xx


----------



## Pixxie

Morning all! :wave: 

Nutshake your babies are probably just trying to find space, I imagine they will have a lot less room than a singleton! Hope you feel better

I went to pick up the baby clothes and the woman was obviously gutted I had won them for a fiver :haha: I had to practically prise the bag from her fingers! I now have all my princesses clothes for the first few months though, just hope she is actually a girl :rofl: 

At my nanas last night my step-mum asked me (again) if we have a name yet, I told her no same as before. So she was going though all the possibles with me and was saying the only one OH hasnt said a straight out no to is Imogen, at which my nana pulled a face like she had smelled shit and said 'IMOGEN!?! You cant call her that!!' :dohh: 

Erm, MY baby!! Ill call her whatever I like!!! :roll:


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls! 

Sorry I wasn't on yesterday my laptop died and I can't for the life of me find where the hell I put the charger and OH is about as much use a chocolate fireguard sometimes lol! 

Charlotte I got as far as reading your tip re the cot from Ikea lol and then it died! We'll just buy a mattress based on the measurements but from what I've seen of the measurements they're standard anyway - for the one I'm getting anyway unless we find something as good a price as that and we'll get it from elsewhere but don't want to spend more than £50 on a cot really. Was it John Lewis the one that was £60?? Can't remember now! 

Hope I haven't missed too much? 

I'm so tired today really don't want to be at work! Was up 4 times in the night to pee and up at 3am eating a bowl of cereal cos I was so starving! Work is going to get really hard :( Oh well only 12 weeks this friday till Mat Leave and seriously counting!

Surely this can't be just me but I've had two family members grab and jiggle my bump this weekend and it bloody hurts! Mum said "well it didnt hurt me" and my sister said "Oh well it didnt hurt Jenny" (her sister in law) so I'm starting to feel a bit odd like I'm the only one who it hurts. It feels almost bruised when they do that cos my muscles are so stretched and with bloating and water retention added to the equation it gets pretty tender!


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Morning all! :wave:
> 
> Nutshake your babies are probably just trying to find space, I imagine they will have a lot less room than a singleton! Hope you feel better
> 
> I went to pick up the baby clothes and the woman was obviously gutted I had won them for a fiver :haha: I had to practically prise the bag from her fingers! I now have all my princesses clothes for the first few months though, just hope she is actually a girl :rofl:
> 
> At my nanas last night my step-mum asked me (again) if we have a name yet, I told her no same as before. So she was going though all the possibles with me and was saying the only one OH hasnt said a straight out no to is Imogen, at which my nana pulled a face like she had smelled shit and said 'IMOGEN!?! You cant call her that!!' :dohh:
> 
> Erm, MY baby!! Ill call her whatever I like!!! :roll:

Aww he he he! Sure she is defo a girl! 

Mum dropped off two black bin liners full of clothes her next door neighbour gave me for free! She had a girl back in February and has saved all the clothes for me how nice is that?! Some gorgeous stuff as well Ava is kitted out for the next year lol!


----------



## ducky1502

I'm supposed to leave for work in 15mins and I'm still in my dressing gown, drinking a cuppa whilst on here.... OOPS!!

No one grabs my bump, a couple of people ask if they can and are really gentle but anyone who knows me know I'm a big 'personal space' person lol. I was thinking I should probably start suggesting to people that they can touch it if they want cause I'm sure some of them are dying to but are worried I'd bite their heads off lol.


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Morning all! :wave:
> 
> Nutshake your babies are probably just trying to find space, I imagine they will have a lot less room than a singleton! Hope you feel better
> 
> I went to pick up the baby clothes and the woman was obviously gutted I had won them for a fiver :haha: I had to practically prise the bag from her fingers! I now have all my princesses clothes for the first few months though, just hope she is actually a girl :rofl:
> 
> At my nanas last night my step-mum asked me (again) if we have a name yet, I told her no same as before. So she was going though all the possibles with me and was saying the only one OH hasnt said a straight out no to is Imogen, at which my nana pulled a face like she had smelled shit and said 'IMOGEN!?! You cant call her that!!' :dohh:
> 
> Erm, MY baby!! Ill call her whatever I like!!! :roll:
> 
> Aww he he he! Sure she is defo a girl!
> 
> Mum dropped off two black bin liners full of clothes her next door neighbour gave me for free! She had a girl back in February and has saved all the clothes for me how nice is that?! Some gorgeous stuff as well Ava is kitted out for the next year lol!Click to expand...

Oh I dont know they mistake girls all the time! I think I was just so convinced we was on team blue that I wont believe it until I have a peek between the legs myself :rofl: 

Im hoping to get some bigger sized hand me downs off my cousin soon so I wont have to buy ANY clothes until she is 1 :D xx


----------



## Nessicle

Nut_Shake said:


> Hello all! Hope everyone is ok.
> 
> I had a very horrid high stinging pain in my ribs for a few hours today whilst out with hubby and friends for lunch. I couldnt stand properly and was getting so scared. It seems to have gone now, im thinking it was stretching as babies need more space? I hope so anyway. I havent felt the babies move much, just a few flicks on either side, so im hoping all is ok in there...
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone has had a nice day! xx

was it actually your rib bones or the skin around your ribs? Cos I get an awful burning and pulling down sensation every day at the skin round my ribs - if it's that it's just the skin and muscles stretching :flower: xx


----------



## Nessicle

I've had my girl confirmed twice so not worrying plus got my 4D scan in just under 4 weeks so will ask them to double check then :haha: 

but see what you're saying, they can get it wrong though it's not often so don't worry xx


----------



## raquel1980

Nut_Shake said:


> Hello all! Hope everyone is ok.
> 
> I had a very horrid high stinging pain in my ribs for a few hours today whilst out with hubby and friends for lunch. I couldnt stand properly and was getting so scared. It seems to have gone now, im thinking it was stretching as babies need more space? I hope so anyway. I havent felt the babies move much, just a few flicks on either side, so im hoping all is ok in there...
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone has had a nice day! xx

Hiya - I had this too about a week ago now, it woke me up in the night and was a really horrible pain right across the top of my bump, it went eventually and I haven't had it again, I put it down to stretching in the end but it worried me too.


----------



## raquel1980

Hi all

Here's a couple of pics taken this morning - babies have turned 25 weeks today.


----------



## Pixxie

Aw lovely bump Raquel! xx


----------



## ducky1502

Lovely bump :) awwww I love everyones bumps!!!!! I'm becoming right attached to u lot :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

I bet your so excited about your 4d scan Ness!! 
I actually can't wait now to see what my boy look like, and everyone elses babies!!
:happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

aww lush bump Raquel!! Yay for viable babies!! so happy we're all becoming viable now it's a great milestone! Friday for me and Lozzy :happydance:!! 

Ooh Chloe I'm sooo excited I can't tell ya! I saw someone's pictures of a 4D scan yesterday and she has an anterior placenta and her images weren't that good, so I was dreaming all night about how crappy it would be lol but my anterior is a high one and Ava is usually really cooperative so fx we'll get to see some good shots of her! 

xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Raquel I love the bump - every week is a milestone, keep growing little twins :hugs:

Kerrie, I hope you had a great time!!! 

Nut_shake - hope you dont get that pain again, sounds like the twins want more room and will put mummy through some pain to make it! 

My hubbs gone bk to work today after 2 weeks off :( I can only get on now when Aimee's asleep. 

I think I am goin to book my 4D scan this week fo 26weeks ish? I should wait til 28 when Aimee had hers so I can compare them actually...but I am SO impatient. 

Its lovely that so many of you have got your little ones kitted out! I keep buying bits off ebay :blush: I actually dont really need any more clothes...but just cant stop LOL!


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> aww lush bump Raquel!! Yay for viable babies!! so happy we're all becoming viable now it's a great milestone! Friday for me and Lozzy :happydance:!!
> 
> Ooh Chloe I'm sooo excited I can't tell ya! I saw someone's pictures of a 4D scan yesterday and she has an anterior placenta and her images weren't that good, so I was dreaming all night about how crappy it would be lol but my anterior is a high one and Ava is usually really cooperative so fx we'll get to see some good shots of her!
> 
> xx

Im sure she will be happy to show of for you! Can't wait to see her!! :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

2 days till the end of second tri for me :cry:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi Ladies
Hope you all had a great weekend... i had my scan yesterday... here is our little man :)
 



Attached Files:







little Noah.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nut_Shake

Thanks for all your warm words girls xxxx Ness and Raquel, yes it sounds like the same thing! Glad to hear i'm not the only one feeling it, i really got so scared something was wrong. I assumed it was stretching. I actually don't care if its stretching or organs moving or whatever, ill deal with the pain, as long as the babies are ok i don't care! Stupid bloody pains, scaring the crap out of me!

Lovely bump Raquel!! So round!! Mine isn't very round just yet, hopefully soon!

Viability is at 24 weeks right?? If it is i hit 24 weeks on Friday! YAYS! xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

mummyclo - Ahhh thats great news! Hopefully we will all be joining you very soon over there! x

wishingforbub - What a GORGEOUS pic! So cute!! x


----------



## mummyclo

Is your pain better now Nat? I alays get a stretching pain in the evening, like when you eat too much but a LOT worse. I think our skin is having trouble accomadating our growing babies now :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

OK so I've not been on much all wkend and can see you girls have been busy chatting again - sorry but I just can't catch up on all those posts I've missed today!!!!

Anyway my little munchkin got home yesterdy - it is nice to have him back bless! But am a bit peed off as yesterday noticed a spotty rash all over this belly and this morning when i showered him it looks like he has head lice! Great! Off to chemist now to find out for sure!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Nut_Shake said:


> Thanks for all your warm words girls xxxx Ness and Raquel, yes it sounds like the same thing! Glad to hear i'm not the only one feeling it, i really got so scared something was wrong. I assumed it was stretching. I actually don't care if its stretching or organs moving or whatever, ill deal with the pain, as long as the babies are ok i don't care! Stupid bloody pains, scaring the crap out of me!
> 
> Lovely bump Raquel!! So round!! Mine isn't very round just yet, hopefully soon!
> 
> Viability is at 24 weeks right?? If it is i hit 24 weeks on Friday! YAYS! xx

Aw glad it sounds like same as us! It's really disconcerting and I find it quite painful too especially when trying to walk! I found a support band helped a bit if I put it on towards mid-afternoon hun - I got a cantaloop from Boots for £10. I'm up and down a lot at work so it eases the pain a little! 

I'm the same I moan but then think as long as bubs is ok it's all worth it! 

Yep viability at 24 weeks - forgot you're same stage as me yay! :happydance: praying all our bubs stay where they are nice and warm and getting fat for the next few months til our due dates or roundabout then! xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oh no, I dread head lice but it is inevitable! Hope you get them shifted fast! *itches head* I nearly cried when my cat got fleas a few years ago, but at least headlice dont live in carpets etc. 

lol I'm itchy now!! 

I need to find a bikini top for waterbirth (all praying baby goes head down and behaves of course) I've NEVER bought a bikini coz as a size 16-18 )or 18-20 since I had Aimee I wouldnt be seen dead in one :blush:


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> Is your pain better now Nat? I alays get a stretching pain in the evening, like when you eat too much but a LOT worse. I think our skin is having trouble accomadating our growing babies now :haha:

Aw thank you hun re the 4D scan! I'll be straight on here to share piccies once I've been!

Yep that stretching pain is always worse in the evening for me too - it feels like my skin is about to burst open under my boobs and down to my ribs lol! 

I've also noticed my innerds hurt too like they ache a lot but then suppose thats cos they're being shoved outta the way ha ha! 

Yay for 3rd tri!! most of us will be there within a few weeks so don't worry - once Kerrie has set up the 3rd tri DD's thread I'll be posting in there too xx


----------



## Nessicle

wishingforbub wow what a gorgeous piccie!! Beautiful lil man you have there!!

Nikki why don't you book it for 27 weeks mid way compromise? I've got mine booked for 27 weeks :thumbup: x


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> OK so I've not been on much all wkend and can see you girls have been busy chatting again - sorry but I just can't catch up on all those posts I've missed today!!!!
> 
> Anyway my little munchkin got home yesterdy - it is nice to have him back bless! But am a bit peed off as yesterday noticed a spotty rash all over this belly and this morning when i showered him it looks like he has head lice! Great! Off to chemist now to find out for sure!!!

oh noo!!! I used to get nits all the time as a kid as I had mega long hair so mum chopped it all off lol!


----------



## WILSMUM

Mmm I'm itching like mad too now!!!! He's 5 years and 4 months and never had them before but from looking at piccies on the internet I'm pretty sure what I'm seeing are eggs!!! Grrrrr!


----------



## mummyclo

Lovely pic wishingforbubs - it must be so nice to see what your LO's face looks like! SO special! :happydance:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Wilsmum - Bless your little poppet! Head lice are so gross, but i think every kid gets them at some point!

Nikki-Lou - New Look do some really nice bikinis :)

Mummyclo - The pain is all gone now, i def think my skin is getting upset with stretching! I am moisturising religiously at the moment!

Ness - I'll have a look at support bands, killed me when i was walking!
I really hope all our munchkins stay healthy and all goes well. i just cant stop thinking the worst, i dont know why, just keep scaring myself.

I'll be getting my 3d/4d whatever the hell it is scan at 25 weeks. Can't wait! But will my 2 anterior placentas be an issue?? Hmmm...


----------



## nikki-lou25

I think you're right Ness, I should go with that!! 27 weeks it is!

WILSMUM - my friend had them ALL the time when we were at school, I remember her Mum checkin whether they were eggs by puttin one on a thumb nail and rolling her thumps together. If it "clicked/popped" it was an egg! GROSS but seems the be a good way of tellin whether its an egg or just a bit of grit/sand etc etc. I only caught them once or twice off her but my Mum checked the same way - unless she found an obvious living one!!


----------



## mummyclo

Taking about stretching, did you ladies see this, can't take all the credit as i stole it frm another thread. But its really interesting!

https://msichicago.org/whats-here/e...our-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive/

Have a go!! :)


----------



## wishingforbub

thanks ladies.. we didnt request 4D scan, they just did it :) i wonder how much they look like the scan once born ??


----------



## nikki-lou25

wishingforbub - your lil man looks gorgeous!!!! 

nut_shake - thanks hun, I'll look in New Look - I'll probs be able to grab one in the sale, it is only for giving birth after all lol


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nikki-Lou - LOL! True, i suppose the bikini will get a bit messy... But i suppose there's nothing wrong with looking a bit glam whilst giving birth! I plan on getting a full body wax, hair blowdried and face of 'natural' makeup before I go in. But that's probably because my sister as adamant on filming it all, hahaha!


----------



## sazhuddy13

morning all, it takes ages catching up with everything on here when you haven't been on for over a week. i am getting quite tired now in an afternoon and yesterday i fell asleep for 2 hours and that is not like me. i am having alot of baby movement as well i am getting really excited now as it is not that long away and i think it has gone really quick.xx


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls, 

How's everyone? 
Not sure what to do about moving over to third trimester, I only really post on this thread so would love us all to go together or wait a while till more are ready to go over ??

Other thing I was thinking about is I have no bump buddy (sob sob !! ) so any volunteers for me due around December 1st are welcome!!! They will be handy when it comes to announcing our arrivals too!!


----------



## mummyclo

hopefully2 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> How's everyone?
> Not sure what to do about moving over to third trimester, I only really post on this thread so would love us all to go together or wait a while till more are ready to go over ??
> 
> Other thing I was thinking about is I have no bump buddy (sob sob !! ) so any volunteers for me due around December 1st are welcome!!! They will be handy when it comes to announcing our arrivals too!!

You can have me if you want me?? :haha:


----------



## hopefully2

Mummyclo you are hired !!!!! 
(thanks very much:) )


----------



## mummyclo

hopefully2 said:


> Mummyclo you are hired !!!!!
> (thanks very much:) )

:rofl: you're welcome!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nut_Shake

sazhuddy - im so tired all the time too! Don't worry, you're not alone. I can't be bothered to move ever to be honest! x

hopefully - I say we all move over together like a force and take over 3rd tri!! Haha. My 40 weeks EDD is 17th Dec, but have been told to expect to have the babies about 2 weeks earlier, so i suppose i'm due around the same time as you! x


----------



## mummyclo

Nat, how are you planning on having your Lo's? C-section or natural?
Just curious what the medical oppinion was on birthing twins, yea i know im weird! :haha:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I need a bump buddy too - I am hoping to post myself but need a text buddy just incase homebirth doesnt go to plan. 

Vickyg84 might be able to post for me givens shes family...but this is providing shes not in labour herself or hands full with a newborn and a 10month old.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Just popping in to say hello.

Still not feeling good. . . . so exhausted and feeling really depressed too so I'm not staying on here to bring the thread down. :cry:

Will catch up with you all soon :flower:


----------



## mummyclo

Awwww Butterfly! :hugs:
Don't be silly! Stay and get it out hun :)


----------



## raquel1980

mummyclo said:


> Taking about stretching, did you ladies see this, can't take all the credit as i stole it frm another thread. But its really interesting!
> 
> https://msichicago.org/whats-here/e...our-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive/
> 
> Have a go!! :)

That's so interesting, no wonder we're all feeling squished! Wonder if that's why are have so much wind?! It's getting embarrassing now, good job I'm working at home at the moment!


----------



## Nut_Shake

mummyclo said:


> Nat, how are you planning on having your Lo's? C-section or natural?
> Just curious what the medical oppinion was on birthing twins, yea i know im weird! :haha:

Not weird at all! What's weird is when my husbands uncles ask me that question :wacko: Or the man that owns the dry cleaners :wacko: Bloody freaks!

They automatically try to push to have a natural (depending on twins positions closer to the time), but i want a c section. Each appointment ive had ive told the doctors and midwives that i want a c-section, they look at me like im mad 'Its too early to decide, why would you want to do that?'. I honestly believe that most of the time they just look at hospital costs, and c-sections cost more, so to keep costs down they push everyone to have natural. That's my opinion anyway.
I spoke to my midwife (a new one i hadn't seen before) the other day, and mentioned again to her about a c-section. She said to me 'Don't tell anyone i told you this, but do it, its far safer. And if your doctor keeps pushing you into a natural ask him if he can guarantee the safety of the second twin. He won't be able to. Stand your ground and do what you want to do, don't let them push you around'.

I've never wanted to give natural birth anyway, and have always felt far more comfortable thinking of having a c-section. I've done a lot of research and asked many many people i know that have had babies, and i believe its best for me. With twins, (if they are in the correct positions for natural birth) you run the risk of giving natural birth to one, then the second can move into a wrong position, then they may have to do an emergency c-section anyway. SO you've given birth, then had to have a c-section as well, how awful! 

People may say im mad, and im silly, and natural is 'the way God intended'. But i don't care, i am all for a c-section, and even more so because i have 2 coming out of me! And i just want them both here safely without having to be worrying that there might be complications with going for a natural.

Soooo after all that babbling, the conclusion is, I plan on having a c-section, lol! xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Nut_shake... i think having a C-Section fr twins is a good and wise idea... do what you feel is right and good for you.. they are your precious gems after all ! :)


----------



## mummyclo

I also honestly think if i were having twins i would have a c - section too.
I could not bear the worry and the thought of giving birth to 2 babys naturally :haha:
And at the end of the day, no one should be able to decide but you! Glad you are getting what you want :)


----------



## Nessicle

Nat I'd be having a c-section too chick! Can't fault ya! 1 baby vaginally yes; 2 babies vaginally err no thanks :haha: 

Good call Nikki - least there's only week difference on your DD's scan too so you'll have a better comparison! 

Am I mega lazy i not being bothered about what my bits look like in birth...? lol I feel like I should immac or something but i just figured they've seen worse so although I might try to 'trim up' a bit I'm not gonna have it all whipped off - the thought of ingrowing hairs with stitches terrifies me :rofl:


----------



## raquel1980

Nut_Shake said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Nat, how are you planning on having your Lo's? C-section or natural?
> Just curious what the medical oppinion was on birthing twins, yea i know im weird! :haha:
> 
> Not weird at all! What's weird is when my husbands uncles ask me that question :wacko: Or the man that owns the dry cleaners :wacko: Bloody freaks!
> 
> They automatically try to push to have a natural (depending on twins positions closer to the time), but i want a c section. Each appointment ive had ive told the doctors and midwives that i want a c-section, they look at me like im mad 'Its too early to decide, why would you want to do that?'. I honestly believe that most of the time they just look at hospital costs, and c-sections cost more, so to keep costs down they push everyone to have natural. That's my opinion anyway.
> I spoke to my midwife (a new one i hadn't seen before) the other day, and mentioned again to her about a c-section. She said to me 'Don't tell anyone i told you this, but do it, its far safer. And if your doctor keeps pushing you into a natural ask him if he can guarantee the safety of the second twin. He won't be able to. Stand your ground and do what you want to do, don't let them push you around'.
> 
> I've never wanted to give natural birth anyway, and have always felt far more comfortable thinking of having a c-section. I've done a lot of research and asked many many people i know that have had babies, and i believe its best for me. With twins, (if they are in the correct positions for natural birth) you run the risk of giving natural birth to one, then the second can move into a wrong position, then they may have to do an emergency c-section anyway. SO you've given birth, then had to have a c-section as well, how awful!
> 
> People may say im mad, and im silly, and natural is 'the way God intended'. But i don't care, i am all for a c-section, and even more so because i have 2 coming out of me! And i just want them both here safely without having to be worrying that there might be complications with going for a natural.
> 
> Soooo after all that babbling, the conclusion is, I plan on having a c-section, lol! xxClick to expand...

I'm in this camp too, a lot of people have looked at me weirdly but from what I've read it's very rare to actually end up having both twins naturally and I can imagine an emergency c section is a hell of a lot more distressing for both you and the second baby than having it all planned. It still terrifies me as I've never had an operation and the recovery time is a difficulty but to me it's better than spending a lot of time worrying about all the things that could go wrong if you go for a natural birth with twins.


----------



## raquel1980

Nessicle said:


> Nat I'd be having a c-section too chick! Can't fault ya! 1 baby vaginally yes; 2 babies vaginally err no thanks :haha:
> 
> Good call Nikki - least there's only week difference on your DD's scan too so you'll have a better comparison!
> 
> Am I mega lazy i not being bothered about what my bits look like in birth...? lol I feel like I should immac or something but i just figured they've seen worse so although I might try to 'trim up' a bit I'm not gonna have it all whipped off - the thought of ingrowing hairs with stitches terrifies me :rofl:

My best friend literally just had a baby, she went into labour 2 weeks early and had a full wax booked in for the following Wednesday - she made her husband run her a bath whilst she was having contraction and before they went into hospital so she could shave her bits....sounded hilarious but she did say after that she can't believe she did it as it really didn't matter and was literally the last thing on her mind!


----------



## vicky84

nikki-lou25 said:


> I need a bump buddy too - I am hoping to post myself but need a text buddy just incase homebirth doesnt go to plan.
> 
> Vickyg84 might be able to post for me givens shes family...but this is providing shes not in labour herself or hands full with a newborn and a 10month old.

Theoretically yeah i can - and vice versa lol but we may need someone else on hand....


----------



## vicky84

raquel1980 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Nat I'd be having a c-section too chick! Can't fault ya! 1 baby vaginally yes; 2 babies vaginally err no thanks :haha:
> 
> Good call Nikki - least there's only week difference on your DD's scan too so you'll have a better comparison!
> 
> Am I mega lazy i not being bothered about what my bits look like in birth...? lol I feel like I should immac or something but i just figured they've seen worse so although I might try to 'trim up' a bit I'm not gonna have it all whipped off - the thought of ingrowing hairs with stitches terrifies me :rofl:
> 
> My best friend literally just had a baby, she went into labour 2 weeks early and had a full wax booked in for the following Wednesday - she made her husband run her a bath whilst she was having contraction and before they went into hospital so she could shave her bits....sounded hilarious but she did say after that she can't believe she did it as it really didn't matter and was literally the last thing on her mind!Click to expand...

i had big plans lol then had to go right to hosp as my first labour pain was intense urge 2 push lol!! so nothin got waxed or anythin lol maybe do it at 38 week so its at least not so long lmao


----------



## ducky1502

You ladies have taken up most of my lunch break with catching up lol.

I need a bump buddy too, I realised that the other day. Plus I'd love a text or BBM 9blackberry) buddy too. Someone with a similar due date? I know there's a lot due on and around the 10th!

I'm already struggling to 'do my bits' so god know how I'm meant to trim up for labour. I will probably have a lil trim but nothing major.

Wanna go for a tour of my local maternity unit before too long, maybe in a month or so. Although I bet I keep putting it off because then it will all feel too real lol.


----------



## mummyclo

ducky1502 said:


> You ladies have taken up most of my lunch break with catching up lol.
> 
> I need a bump buddy too, I realised that the other day. Plus I'd love a text or BBM 9blackberry) buddy too. Someone with a similar due date? I know there's a lot due on and around the 10th!
> 
> I'm already struggling to 'do my bits' so god know how I'm meant to trim up for labour. I will probably have a lil trim but nothing major.
> 
> Wanna go for a tour of my local maternity unit before too long, maybe in a month or so. Although I bet I keep putting it off because then it will all feel too real lol.

I get a tour as part of my Anti natal classes! Maybe you should ask! I start my classes at 28 weeks as the later ones were too late :(


----------



## nikki-lou25

I really dont think they care whether you're shaved/waxed or au naturel to be honest...

...however - and gross as this sounds, when I was bleeding PP I preferred to be very trimmed so I felt better. 

I had a brazilian when I was heavily pregnant but I cant remember when and how neat I was when I actually gave birth lol I just know I kept it tidy once I could see things again LOL!


----------



## ducky1502

So when is everyone planning on moving over to third tri?


----------



## nikki-lou25

ducky1502 said:


> You ladies have taken up most of my lunch break with catching up lol.
> 
> I need a bump buddy too, I realised that the other day. Plus I'd love a text or BBM 9blackberry) buddy too. Someone with a similar due date? I know there's a lot due on and around the 10th!
> 
> I'm already struggling to 'do my bits' so god know how I'm meant to trim up for labour. I will probably have a lil trim but nothing major.
> 
> Wanna go for a tour of my local maternity unit before too long, maybe in a month or so. Although I bet I keep putting it off because then it will all feel too real lol.

I can be your BB if you like but I dont have a blackberry. I think we were due on same day originally or a day between us? :thumbup: lol I think you were the 1st person to PM me about this pregnancy too!


----------



## ducky1502

Yay Nikki, bump buddies we are then!! Haha. There's only a couple of days between us. Anyone else wanna join in the gang? :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Waxing waxing waxinggggg! I've been waxing throughout my pregnancy and wont stop. I HATE HAIR!! Feel so yuck when i'm hairy!

I have no problem with operations anyway, not these days. I remember having my tonsils out, and I had my nose done a few years ago. Touch wood had no issues. I'm all for surgery, lol :)

Ducky - my BB pin is 21645772 if you want to add me :D x


----------



## mummyclo

I really should go and tidy and hoover before OH gets back! I ave been on here all morning :blush:


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon girls - havent got much time and spent 20 mins catching up!

Kerri - hope you had a nice time

Raquel - loving the bump it looks great - so pleased to hear the twins have been really active

Nat - glad you are feeling better - and if a C-section is right for you (and Raquel) then go for it - my Mum did it naturally but then she didnt know it was twins!! :)

Cant believe some of us are on 3rd tri verge already - Like Ness I will post in this thread once its over there even if im not technically 3rd tri - I can wait 3-4 weeks before rejoining you all! 

Wishing4bubs - love scan pic - awwww

Butterfly hon :hugs: hope you are okay. 

Loving the shaving stories - I think I will make sure im all tidy - bush does not begin to describe it at the moment. 

BIG spider in the bath this morning - HUGE! Im such a wimp when it comes to them and the buggers are early this year normally they arent in the house till mid -Sept early Oct. Urrrghh - they make me me sick and cry. :(

Hope everyone is well :kiss:

Mizze xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

ducky1502 said:


> Yay Nikki, bump buddies we are then!! Haha. There's only a couple of days between us. Anyone else wanna join in the gang? :)

Yay I have a bump buddy!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Aren't we all kinda bump buddies anyway?? Lol :D


----------



## mummyclo

Nut_Shake said:


> Aren't we all kinda bump buddies anyway?? Lol :D

I suppose we are :thumbup:


----------



## ducky1502

Nut_Shake said:


> Aren't we all kinda bump buddies anyway?? Lol :D

Yeah I agree, we're all pretty close. No other month seems to chat like we do lol.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yeah we are Nat, its just so people have someone to update the group when their baby arrives if they cant get online I suppose!? I guess we'll all kinda ave our hands tied by the end of December anyway tho. 

I bet most of you see it of facebook before I get on here anyway tbh


----------



## Mizze

Very true we are all sort of bump buddies!

Okay got to go - this no internet other than lunchbreak is at right Bi*ch! 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

I won't be putting it on facebook I don't think. I will announce when he has arrived but that's probably it. So if I have a couple of you I can text or bbm then they can keep everyone updated if I can't get on here :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

I will announce on Facebook when im up to it and when i know everything is ok, not sure when that will be with 2 of them screaming in my ears and sucking me till im dry!! 

I NEVER drink hot drinks, ever, they make me thirsty. But i really fancy sugary tea. Is it bad? Can i not have caffeine?


----------



## mummyclo

You can have a certain amount of caffeine i think its like 3 cups of coffee a day!
So a cup of tea is FINE! :)


----------



## Nessicle

raquel1980 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Nat I'd be having a c-section too chick! Can't fault ya! 1 baby vaginally yes; 2 babies vaginally err no thanks :haha:
> 
> Good call Nikki - least there's only week difference on your DD's scan too so you'll have a better comparison!
> 
> Am I mega lazy i not being bothered about what my bits look like in birth...? lol I feel like I should immac or something but i just figured they've seen worse so although I might try to 'trim up' a bit I'm not gonna have it all whipped off - the thought of ingrowing hairs with stitches terrifies me :rofl:
> 
> My best friend literally just had a baby, she went into labour 2 weeks early and had a full wax booked in for the following Wednesday - she made her husband run her a bath whilst she was having contraction and before they went into hospital so she could shave her bits....sounded hilarious but she did say after that she can't believe she did it as it really didn't matter and was literally the last thing on her mind!Click to expand...

:rofl: bless her!! That's so funny! I'm at the point where I can't see my bush so it doesnt exist :haha: I'm not very dark "down there" though too as I'm naturally blond so it's not too bad!

I'm actually enjoying rocking the full on 70's bush ha ha


----------



## Nessicle

ooh Nat I love my morning brew go for it girl! 

I drink decaff tea throughout he day as I love my warm drinks! figure I'm getting my fluid as well as my tea fix :D 

I will only update on FB once she's here, won't put on there that I'm in labour and having contractions and all that lol sure it'll be the last thing on my mind ha ha!

I think it's a good idea to have text buddies who are due either a bit before you or just after as at least then if you go in to labour within a couple of days of your bump buddy there's always someone to update :thumbup: 

I'm happy to be text buddies with someone though! :flower:


----------



## cho

Hi girls sorry havent read through toda, hope i havent missed anything important will try catch up later, prob wont be on here as much as i have y mum coming to stay for a few weeks while she is going through a divorce and house move, hope your all ok :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

c.holdway - Ahh bless your mum, hope she is ok. It's so nice that she's coming to stay with you x


----------



## mummyclo

So.........ive hoovered and done the washing up, and mince is defrosting.
Not sure ive done enogh today
:shrug:


----------



## Nut_Shake

mummyclo said:


> So.........ive hoovered and done the washing up, and mince is defrosting.
> Not sure ive done enogh today
> :shrug:

I've, erm, made my myself a jacket potato... That's as far as my day has gone so far :dohh:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl:
And i thought i had been lazy :)


----------



## WILSMUM

I see you girls have been busy chatting again!!
I really can't keep up at the moment and just can't rad all those posts today! Been having a right mare of a day! Have just found out that some not very nice person hacked my Littlewoods Account last week and changed all my details etc - thankfully they realised something was wrong and froze my account but not before they got one order of goods mind! So I've been spending the day changing passwords and checking my credit report to make sure thats all they've nicked!


----------



## vicky84

Is there anyone at the end of dec? by the time i have mine every1 will be 2 busy with newborns!!! Ok so ill prob update my fb but if anyone is due after me or around same time then would be good?


----------



## wishingforbub

^^ i am due 24 dec hun xx


----------



## Nessicle

lol Chloe sounds like you've done enough to me :haha: I've managed to get some bits done at work but as you can see I'd rather be chatting on here....eating a muller rice at the moment mmmm! Seriously can't stop eating!! 

Oh no Anouska that's awful hun!! Glad they realised tht's good of them but what a crank to have done that to you!


----------



## mummyclo

ewwwwwwwww muller rice!! :sick:


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: I could eat about 10 in a row yuuurrmmmyy!! Have to have them heated though Chloe don't know how people can eat them cold :sick:


----------



## mummyclo

EWWWWW!! HOT!!! :sick:
:rofl:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I should be able to update for u Vic, even if I get Todd to log in!? 

If anyone sees it on facebook I dont mind them comin on and sayin Piplin has arrived! 

Is anyone else like SUPER excited now? 16 weeks seems so long, but it really isnt!

oh and.........EWWWWWWWWWWW Muller rice! lol ;)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Oh no, I want Muller rice... I'm hungry, going to throw something together then get my lazy fat ass off the sofa and actually do something...


----------



## rjb

i'm due december 21st with a little girl.
also, eabhas mum has been banned from the forum (just in case no one had mentioned it here)


----------



## nikki-lou25

why rjb? I was lookin for the thread about her the other day...has it gone too?


----------



## Nut_Shake

rjb said:


> i'm due december 21st with a little girl.
> also, eabhas mum has been banned from the forum (just in case no one had mentioned it here)

Ooo hot goss! Who is eabhas mum and why has she been banned?

Hello rjb by the way! Not sure i've ever spoken to you before :flower:


----------



## rjb

nikki-lou25 said:


> why rjb? I was lookin for the thread about her the other day...has it gone too?




Nut_Shake said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> i'm due december 21st with a little girl.
> also, eabhas mum has been banned from the forum (just in case no one had mentioned it here)
> 
> Ooo hot goss! Who is eabhas mum and why has she been banned?
> 
> Hello rjb by the way! Not sure i've ever spoken to you before :flower:Click to expand...


yes, all her posts have been removed.
as it turns out, she was faking the whole thing, all of her pictures were stolen
and yes, i'm new around 2nd tri :) thank you


----------



## Nut_Shake

OMG she was faking being pregnant?! I don't understand how and why someone would do that. And how did people find out she was lying?? Eeek, that's a bit freaky


----------



## rjb

Nut_Shake said:


> OMG she was faking being pregnant?! I don't understand how and why someone would do that. And how did people find out she was lying?? Eeek, that's a bit freaky

not sure how people found out, except that she was claiming to have had her LO after a placental abruption.
she claimed to have had her at 24+6, i know that for sure.
and she had a picture of a baby in an incubator.
maybe someone recognized that picture?
i'm not entirely sure how it cam about.


----------



## nikki-lou25

OMG She must be pretty mental to fake that!?! Why would you even say such a thing. I saw the pics of the baby in the incubator...I was lookin to see if everythin was ok! 

Eek some scare ppl out there!


----------



## Nut_Shake

That is AWFUL!! Especially using someone else's picture of their baby in an incubator. Jeez, some people. Very sad... :nope:


----------



## rjb

nikki-lou25 said:


> OMG She must be pretty mental to fake that!?! Why would you even say such a thing. I saw the pics of the baby in the incubator...I was lookin to see if everythin was ok!
> 
> Eek some scare ppl out there!

i don't understand it either. but i just thought i would keep everyone updated :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

hi rjb! welcome hun and congrats on team pink! 

OMG I posted on that thread about her "baby" too and how much I was praying for her and her family I seriously cannot believe anyone would fake something so serious! Makes me angry considering what Sherri and others have gone through for real!! Good on the mods for banning her then that's all I can say! Thanks for letting us know hun :flower:

lol at the EWWW's for muller rice I bloody love 'em, got a toffee one for tomorrow yuuurmmmyy!! Damn it I'm starving again now but no room in my tightly stretched tummy just yet lol! x


----------



## Nessicle

rjb the name Adelaide is adorable by the way!!


----------



## rjb

Nessicle said:


> rjb the name Adelaide is adorable by the way!!

thank you :)
i wanted to find something fairly original, and Adelaide just stuck with me :)


----------



## Nessicle

Definitely original! Very pretty x


----------



## mummyclo

WOW That is fucking weird! Imagine if she was using the pictures of your baby! :sick:


----------



## rjb

mummyclo said:


> WOW That is fucking weird! Imagine if she was using the pictures of your baby! :sick:

that's something that had been worrying a lot of younger mums on the teen forum.
mods suggest watermarking you scan photos if you're worried.


----------



## mummyclo

Thanks i think i will, thats the main reason i dont put lots of pics up x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Adelaide is such a pretty name x


----------



## Nessicle

I will be watermarking from now on! 

She's been on the forum a while too hasn't she and right through first tri too??


----------



## Pixxie

I heard about her faking but I didnt think we were supposed to talk about it because threads relating to it in the teen section were locked. It is horrible but I dont think just because one person is messed up enough to do something like that we should act differently. We shouldnt let it ruin our own experiences and pride of sharing pictures of our babies :thumbup:

Is anyone else finding that the baby likes to push against your belly and it makes it really uncomfortable to move and walk? 

Shes been really active today, elbows, knees and feet everywhere :haha: And there are little pink clothes all over my radiators :cloud9: I wish I was 3 months in the future though :hissy: 

I must say its really strange that Im going to be in 3rd tri in 3 weeks time! And I cant believe how short a time 3 weeks feels like now compared to in 1st tri when it felt like forever! And there are only 16 weeks until my due date :shock: xx


----------



## mummyclo

I know pixxie im getting more scared as im nearly 3rd Tri now!


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi everyone, jese that was a mission to catch up! rjb thanks so much for updating us, i cant believe she done that she must be one messed up lady. Also welcome hun :flower:

I will move the thread over on wednesday so if anyone wants to move over early or just post in the dreamers!


----------



## rjb

Pixxie said:


> *I heard about her faking but I didnt think we were supposed to talk about it because threads relating to it in the teen section were locked*. It is horrible but I dont think just because one person is messed up enough to do something like that we should act differently. We shouldnt let it ruin our own experiences and pride of sharing pictures of our babies :thumbup:
> 
> Is anyone else finding that the baby likes to push against your belly and it makes it really uncomfortable to move and walk?
> 
> Shes been really active today, elbows, knees and feet everywhere :haha: And there are little pink clothes all over my radiators :cloud9: I wish I was 3 months in the future though :hissy:
> 
> I must say its really strange that Im going to be in 3rd tri in 3 weeks time! And I cant believe how short a time 3 weeks feels like now compared to in 1st tri when it felt like forever! And there are only 16 weeks until my due date :shock: xx

sorry! i didn't realize we weren't supposed to bring it up. i only brought it up at all because her name was on the list :flower:
and i know exactly what you mean about how fast 2nd tri seems to be going :)


----------



## Pixxie

rjb said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> *I heard about her faking but I didnt think we were supposed to talk about it because threads relating to it in the teen section were locked*. It is horrible but I dont think just because one person is messed up enough to do something like that we should act differently. We shouldnt let it ruin our own experiences and pride of sharing pictures of our babies :thumbup:
> 
> Is anyone else finding that the baby likes to push against your belly and it makes it really uncomfortable to move and walk?
> 
> Shes been really active today, elbows, knees and feet everywhere :haha: And there are little pink clothes all over my radiators :cloud9: I wish I was 3 months in the future though :hissy:
> 
> I must say its really strange that Im going to be in 3rd tri in 3 weeks time! And I cant believe how short a time 3 weeks feels like now compared to in 1st tri when it felt like forever! And there are only 16 weeks until my due date :shock: xx
> 
> sorry! i didn't realize we weren't supposed to bring it up. i only brought it up at all because her name was on the list :flower:
> and i know exactly what you mean about how fast 2nd tri seems to be going :)Click to expand...

Im not sure if were not allowed but I didnt want to risk it ;) xxx


----------



## Nessicle

oops well probably best we don't talk about it - sorry mods! :blush: 

but thank you for letting us know rjb!

Kerrie yeah i'll defo come over to post in 3rd tri thread - seems to be the same of us that are on here all day every day :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> oops well probably best we don't talk about it - sorry mods! :blush:
> 
> but thank you for letting us know rjb!
> 
> Kerrie yeah i'll defo come over to post in 3rd tri thread - seems to be the same of us that are on here all day every day :haha:

:blush:


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Is anyone else finding that the baby likes to push against your belly and it makes it really uncomfortable to move and walk?
> 
> Shes been really active today, elbows, knees and feet everywhere :haha: And there are little pink clothes all over my radiators :cloud9: I wish I was 3 months in the future though :hissy:
> 
> I must say its really strange that Im going to be in 3rd tri in 3 weeks time! And I cant believe how short a time 3 weeks feels like now compared to in 1st tri when it felt like forever! And there are only 16 weeks until my due date :shock: xx

every day Pixxie! Thought it was just me but I walk holding my bump cos it gets really uncomfortable! its like she's sticking her bum out and resting all her weight on the 'ledge' of my uterus that sticks out if that makes sense ha ha?! 

Definitely everything in first tri felt like a lifetime lol it didnt half drag!! xx


----------



## Pixxie

If there is a 3rd tri thread Ill be moving between the two! I dont want to loose track of anyone :haha: Im feeling a bit of trimester limbo anyway :D xx


----------



## Kerrieann

im excited but nervous too about moving over! will obviously keep this one going as i dont think everyone will want to move over with us, im off for a peek in 3rd tri now :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:
 

> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else finding that the baby likes to push against your belly and it makes it really uncomfortable to move and walk?
> 
> Shes been really active today, elbows, knees and feet everywhere :haha: And there are little pink clothes all over my radiators :cloud9: I wish I was 3 months in the future though :hissy:
> 
> I must say its really strange that Im going to be in 3rd tri in 3 weeks time! And I cant believe how short a time 3 weeks feels like now compared to in 1st tri when it felt like forever! And there are only 16 weeks until my due date :shock: xx
> 
> every day Pixxie! Thought it was just me but I walk holding my bump cos it gets really uncomfortable! its like she's sticking her bum out and resting all her weight on the 'ledge' of my uterus that sticks out if that makes sense ha ha?!
> 
> Definitely everything in first tri felt like a lifetime lol it didnt half drag!! xxClick to expand...

Its like she protesting me moving about because its annoying for her :rofl: she only really does it when Im doing a lot of walking xx


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I'm up and down a lot at work Pixxie so think that's why my girl is protesting :haha: 

Gosh can you believe we're nearly in 3rd tri?! I'm getting pretty scared lol all the usual worries about money, how I'm going to look after a little person, will everything be ready on time?! I'm getting pretty anxious to get the nursery sorted now it's annoying I don't get paid til Friday grr!!!


----------



## Pixxie

I know its getting a bit scary now! BUT our first cuddles are that much closer :cloud9: :cry: xx


----------



## ducky1502

I'll probably post in the third tri december dreamers when it moves over as well as in here. Will probably think about moving over more towards third tri at about 26wks, which is only about 10 days anyway!

I can't believe someone would do that... I just don't understand why someone would take someone elses incubator photos and fake the whole thing?! Totally shocking!

OH is at work until 4am :( so I'm all alone tonight. Dinner for 1, America's Next Top Model for 1, bath for 1, bed for 1..... although I guess you could say for 2 if you include the little man with his butt stuck out of my stomach!


----------



## ducky1502

Pixxie said:


> I know its getting a bit scary now! BUT our first cuddles are that much closer :cloud9: :cry: xx

Aaawwwww pixxie don't get me going. I'm starting to think past the pregnancy bit now and actually meeting my little man and I can't bloody wait. I can't wait to see OH holding him :)


----------



## Nessicle

i know what you mean ducky it's soooo exciting!!! I just want the next few months to go fast and for her to arrive safely! I'm beyond excitement now :happydance: 

at least your night doesnt include football....ugh so bloody sick of it now it's been on since Saturday!! Grrr!!


----------



## Pixxie

ducky1502 said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> I know its getting a bit scary now! BUT our first cuddles are that much closer :cloud9: :cry: xx
> 
> Aaawwwww pixxie don't get me going. I'm starting to think past the pregnancy bit now and actually meeting my little man and I can't bloody wait. I can't wait to see OH holding him :)Click to expand...

Yea the clothes are making it all a bit too real for me... I can imagine them on my baby :happydance: Im trying to decide which ones Im going to take in the hospital bag :D xx


----------



## Pixxie

Ness I feel your football widow pain, I relish those few short months where it isnt on the telly! xx


----------



## Nessicle

lol Pixxie glad it's not just me! just annoying cos he's got all the good channels downstairs and I end up having to watch Channel 4 or Dave :haha: xx


----------



## Pixxie

Thankfully we have full virgin subscription upstairs too but I usually just play on the computer :) x


----------



## louise1302

omg some of you are almost in 3rd tri 4 more weeks here for me

anyone want a text buddy ive not got one yet and i think im due last out of everyone who posts on here

some people like eabhas mum crave attention and by coming onto forums and faking stuff like that they get all the attention they want, believe me after 2 years here she was found out quickly and was quite tame compared to some. dont let it put you off though trolls like her are few and far between thankfully

my little guy isnt moving so much today although i think hes moved and is hiding behind the pacenta or something, the last few days hes kicked the crap outta me but today just the odd little poke here and there


----------



## louise1302

im a sport wodow in general :( my hubby is a sports trader and wors nights from home so he literally eats sleeps and breathes sports, even when hes not working hes on his laptop reading about sports or watching sports news, he says its because he needs to keep up with current sports news so he doesnt lose money at work i say its an excuse lol


----------



## Pixxie

Oh yea Sky Sports News is the bain of my life! :rofl:


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh thats terrible that she was faking it I had a look at her thread too.. i dont get it...
anyhoo... you ladies have a great evening ! xxxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

OH MY LORD Sky sports news makes me want to scream!! Every morning, every evening, there it is! This morning I had hubby in my ear while I was eating my toast at how grand it was that they are now HD. I wanted to throw my plate at the TV.


----------



## ducky1502

I'm kind of greatful my OH isn't a big football or general sport fan. He is however majorly into cars, he is the biggest petrol head ever!


----------



## Pixxie

Nut_Shake said:


> OH MY LORD Sky sports news makes me want to scream!! Every morning, every evening, there it is! This morning I had hubby in my ear while I was eating my toast at how grand it was that they are now HD. I wanted to throw my plate at the TV.

:rofl: 

I really dont understand why men think its acceptable to fill every spare minute with SSN! OH even flicks over while the adverts are on :dohh: xx


----------



## louise1302

i have all the sky sports and then all the espn and then on the laptop because hes an american sports trader he has a programme called cobain which gives him access to about 1000 sports channels worldwide

i forced him to buy me a netbook recently so i can escape for a while lol


----------



## Nut_Shake

ducky1502 said:


> I'm kind of greatful my OH isn't a big football or general sport fan. He is however majorly into cars, he is the biggest petrol head ever!

Erm, my husband is that too!! How great for me :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Pixxie said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> OH MY LORD Sky sports news makes me want to scream!! Every morning, every evening, there it is! This morning I had hubby in my ear while I was eating my toast at how grand it was that they are now HD. I wanted to throw my plate at the TV.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I really dont understand why men think its acceptable to fill every spare minute with SSN! OH even flicks over while the adverts are on :dohh: xxClick to expand...

Same here!! We are watching something, ads come on, he flicks over to SSN 'just to see what's going on'. He has told me that he will be buying Liverpool kits for the babies asap. For the love of God...


----------



## Kerrieann

Im so lucky my dh only watches the footie when its the world cup! And he isnt into any other sports apart from golf which he plays regularly and plays golf on the wii but doesnt actually sit and watch it on tv, thank god!! He loves watching sas programmes and boring documentarys tho :-( but think id rather deal with that then footie!!


----------



## ducky1502

I just make sure I make him sit through Britain's Next Top Model on a regular basis to make up for it :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha:i try and get sam to watch goks fashion fix or "how to look good naked" but hel just go out and walk the dog for an hour lol


----------



## mummyclo

LOL!! OH was like oh no i cant get Sky Sports News anymore, i was thinking YEY!
But turns out he can watch it on sky hd :cry:


----------



## ducky1502

I have a jacket potato in the oven and I've never been SO excited to eat jacket potato with beans and cheese lol. My god time is dragging!!! I have a feeling I may pig out tonight......... uh oh!


----------



## Nut_Shake

ducky1502 said:


> I have a jacket potato in the oven and I've never been SO excited to eat jacket potato with beans and cheese lol. My god time is dragging!!! I have a feeling I may pig out tonight......... uh oh!

That's exactly what i had for lunch!! It was SO good!

I'm off out into central london in a bit for dinner with an old friend. Thai food :D But no shellfish for me, very very lame!


----------



## zoe87

Hi all how is everyone? 
My due dtae has changed to 17th Dec and im on team :pink:


----------



## ducky1502

awwww have a lovely time nat, jealous!!! I'm sat on my butt in front of the tele, where I shall remain for the night.


----------



## Kerrieann

zoe87 said:


> Hi all how is everyone?
> My due dtae has changed to 17th Dec and im on team :pink:

Hiya ill change ur date, congrats on team pink! :happydance:


----------



## Mizze

Evening all.

Louise, I will be text buddy's with you if you want (and bump buddy's too!) or do you think we are too close as im due Xmas Eve? 

Mentioning no names :) but its not the first troll ive come across on here. It happened when I was here previously too - that one 'ended' in a miscarriage - again it was discovered on the teen forum - and school holidays are the worst time - not just on here but on a special interest forum I was on and the wedding forum I was on too. Its a fact of internet life - so just be aware ladies. 


Wilsmum - how completely Pants - have Littlewoods sorted it all out with you?

Congrats to rjb on team :pink:

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Hey girls, iv only read the last 5 pages so im sorry if iv missed out on anything.

Just been to asda with mother and came home with lime cheese cake and strawberrys, they were yummy!!


----------



## ducky1502

I have my eye on a moses basket and stand on ebay. Its a mamas and papas one and is well over £100 worth of stuff. I wanted to buy it new! Local pick up only and is literally 2miles down the road from me. 5 days left and 1 other bid of £10........ I WANT THAT MOSES BASKET!!!!!


----------



## mrsbling

KellyC75 said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> I have just booked my 4D scan for 3 weeks time :wohoo: when I will be 29 weeks. :happydance:
> 
> How exciting :happydance: Where did you book it at?Click to expand...



Hi Kelly - I have booked it with Babybond in Birmingham, as we have had our last 3 scans there and DH likes it there :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Ducky why dont you pm them and ask if they have a buy it now and say ur just round the corner too,it might sway them to sell it to you privatley if you have cash too :thumbup:


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm lucky in that my DH isn't a big sports fan - really only into Rugby and as we only have freeview its not on tv thats much!
He plays on the laptop while I watch rubbish on the tv!!! Lol!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrieann said:


> Ducky why dont you pm them and ask if they have a buy it now and say ur just round the corner too,it might sway them to sell it to you privatley if you have cash too :thumbup:

I'm hoping to sneak in at the last second and poach it :)


----------



## Pixxie

ducky1502 said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Ducky why dont you pm them and ask if they have a buy it now and say ur just round the corner too,it might sway them to sell it to you privatley if you have cash too :thumbup:
> 
> I'm hoping to sneak in at the last second and poach it :)Click to expand...

Thats what I do with EVERYTHING :haha: everyone on e-bay hates me, I slip in at 1 minute to go and nick everything! xx


----------



## ducky1502

I'm watching loads of stuff. I'm running out of things to search for now lol........ ideas?


----------



## Kerrieann

haha ive got loads on my watching list too, i always forget when thing are going to end so i always miss out :cry::haha: 

ive been searching for maternity tops and dresses from topshop and asos on there :happydance:


----------



## mrsbling

Oooh I have cooked a lovely tea............ fillet steak, dauphanoise potatoes, peas and creamy pepper sauce.....yum yum :) x

My stomach is the size of the world :)


----------



## lozzy21

Now do i eat this 2nd slice of cheesecake or do i leave it for OH?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Pixxie said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Ducky why dont you pm them and ask if they have a buy it now and say ur just round the corner too,it might sway them to sell it to you privatley if you have cash too :thumbup:
> 
> I'm hoping to sneak in at the last second and poach it :)Click to expand...
> 
> *Thats what I do with EVERYTHING  everyone on e-bay hates me, I slip in at 1 minute to go and nick everything*! xxClick to expand...

oooh so you're one of THEM are you...lol :haha: I've had that done to me today no fewer than 5 times!! :dohh:


----------



## ducky1502

lozzy21 said:


> Now do i eat this 2nd slice of cheesecake or do i leave it for OH?

Of course you eat it!! It would be wrong for you to leave it :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Iv told him about it now so i cant unless he gives it to me,


----------



## KellyC75

Yey....:happydance: Happy 'V' Day to my little Girl....:cloud9:


----------



## louise1302

i love sneaking in on the last minute on ebay and getting the goods, it helps i have superfast internet lol but i hate it when its done to me on something i really want

i just ate a huge chinese yummy not the heqlthiest option but ive not have one for a few weeks


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> Just popping in to say hello.
> 
> Still not feeling good. . . . so exhausted and feeling really depressed too so I'm not staying on here to bring the thread down. :cry:
> 
> Will catch up with you all soon :flower:

Hope you soon feel better :hugs: I had a few days like that last week :cry:





rjb said:


> i'm due december 21st with a little girl.
> also, eabhas mum has been banned from the forum (just in case no one had mentioned it here)


What! Why? :shrug: Bless her, how is her LO doing? :shrug:

P.S Sorry if someone has already said, im working my way through all the pages ive missed today! :wacko:


----------



## rjb

KellyC75 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in to say hello.
> 
> Still not feeling good. . . . so exhausted and feeling really depressed too so I'm not staying on here to bring the thread down. :cry:
> 
> Will catch up with you all soon :flower:
> 
> Hope you soon feel better :hugs: I had a few days like that last week :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rjb said:
> 
> 
> i'm due december 21st with a little girl.
> also, eabhas mum has been banned from the forum (just in case no one had mentioned it here)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What! Why? :shrug: Bless her, how is her LO doing? :shrug:
> 
> P.S Sorry if someone has already said, im working my way through all the pages ive missed today! :wacko:Click to expand...

she doesn't have a LO. she was faking.
but we aren't really supposed to talk about it


----------



## Nut_Shake

Kelly, you missed the whole 'faking it' story. Very sad...

I glimpsed the past few pages, saw something about cheesecake! :D

Happy V day Kelly!

I'm back from my thai dinner, stuffed up to my eyeballs. Yums :)


----------



## louise1302

oh happy v day kelly not long til mine now :)

think its time for me to head to bed i got zero sleep last night


----------



## ducky1502

I'm about to have a listen to my hypnobirthing CD whilst I have a bath.... not sure how sensible that is! 

Hope I don't relax too much and drown :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> Kerrie yeah i'll defo come over to post in 3rd tri thread - seems to be the same of us that are on here all day every day :haha:

Sshhh!! :blush: :haha:



Nut_Shake said:


> I'm off out into central london in a bit for dinner with an old friend. Thai food :D But no shellfish for me, very very lame!

I was just gonna post & say 'have a great time'......But just read that you are now back! :dohh: Glad you had a lovely meal :winkwink:



zoe87 said:


> Hi all how is everyone?
> My due dtae has changed to 17th Dec and im on team :pink:

Congratulations on team pink....:cloud9:



Pixxie said:


> Thats what I do with EVERYTHING :haha: everyone on e-bay hates me, I slip in at 1 minute to go and nick everything! xx

Grrr, that often happens to me :dohh: So I dont really bid on things now! :nope::haha:



rjb said:


> she doesn't have a LO. she was faking.
> but we aren't really supposed to talk about it

Thanks...:thumbup: Ive just caught up with all the posts on here & read all about it....Sad, very sad :nope: Nuff said

Welcome by the way, hope you enjoy the thread :happydance:


----------



## billylid

Happy V Day Kelly :)


----------



## Mincholada

y'all are way too talkative!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;)

i just can't make it through all the post... all i read was MUELLER RICE and that was mean enough. we don't have that here in the US and i loooooove muller rice, as well as these crunchy corner thingies from mueller. OMG I WANT SOOOOOME!!!

gonna have another 6 day workweek this week :(. hope baby is alright. haven't felt her all day, but i've been coughing so hard through the night that maybe it took away the focus on her movements. my stomach muscles are getting really sore. hate it! 

what do you guys think about this thread being moved to the lounge area????? i loved just having to click on 2nd tri and there u guys were. now i feel like i have to dig through the whole website to get to it. hmmmmm!

well, bed time here. hopefully slightly more relaxing than last night.

have a great day!!!!


----------



## cho

morning girls hope you are all ok.
Well that thing kinda freaks you out ay, how do you watermark a photo?
i cant believe how much food is on this forum lol, its lucky we have no slimming world girls here or anything lol.
Well at the mo its very over crowded at mine i live in a 2 bed apartment and i have my mum staying and her dog.... i dont like dogs!
However its not too bad, would rather her here.
Baby Dylan does not stop moving, he has me up in the night now kicking away, my belly oves constant and he jumps and pushes his arms and legs at the same time and it really makes me jump and if i am out and about its kinda embarrasing as you can see uit really bounce :)
I dont want the months to hurry yet.... i need it to slow down its going way too fast, i feel like i onlt just left 1st trim lol.
seems to have gone so quick with this one, perhaps its having you guys :)
Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## lozzy21

Ooooo wev been moved, means we can all stay together and not have to split whew we start to filter into 3rd tri.

Im realy thinking about starting my mat leave earlier, one reason is my spd, id go of on the sick now if i could afford to but cant to im stuck for now. Other reason is i hate work lol. Well not work just the people i work with, at the last place they were lovley and every one got on great but here there horible!


----------



## mummyclo

HUH!!?? Are we in 3rd Tri NOW??
*&£% im not ready!! *clings to 2nd Tri* :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

Oh............its in some weird area, hard to find :cry:


----------



## cho

Hmmm how bizarre seems weird going through here x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oh, weve been moved!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Belated Happy Vday Kelly!! :flower:

Well its pissin down, DD is knackered but refusin to sleep so is grumpy, goin through a phase of not eating too. Feelin a bit down today...i'm contemplating getting the moses basket down and all my other stuff to see what I have and what I still need


----------



## cho

nikki-lou25 said:


> Belated Happy Vday Kelly!! :flower:
> 
> Well its pissin down, DD is knackered but refusin to sleep so is grumpy, goin through a phase of not eating too. Feelin a bit down today...i'm contemplating getting the moses basket down and all my other stuff to see what I have and what I still need

We never kept a thing of Bradleys when i had him i said "never again" so i had to start all over, i have his outfit that he left the hospital in and thats it, and its a romper so he wont be able to wear that in december ay! x


----------



## Kerrieann

Happy vday kelly :wohoo: what do you mean we have been moved, i just come on through user cp so didnt notice???


----------



## nikki-lou25

We're in group discussions > pregnancy now rather than Second Trimester


----------



## Pixxie

We have been moved, that was so confusing for me in my sleepy state. 

I cant wait to get out of 2nd tri now, someone is rubbing me up the wrong way on the board now :wacko: I wont name names because I dont want to cause an argument. 

OH's smoking is next on my list in his magical reform, its driving me mad! He seems determined to leave it as long as possible and have to battle cravings while looking after a crying newborn! Im going to have enough to deal with without stupid nicotine mood swings so he can bugger off :haha: 

Hope everyone else is well :) xxx


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls
I do so much reading to catch up I think I only get to post once a day!!! 
Can't believe that fake story, have had a prem myself and couldn't stop thinking how that would have made sherri feel. Anyway enough feeding of the troll.

I know a few more people were looking for bump or text buddies so anyone still looking who thinks I'm up to the job can pm me as I've lost track of who was asking (this thread is so fast moving I'm going to need paper and a pen to take notes as I read!!)
Contests to all the v day mums, it really is a huge milestone.
So have we been moved? I'm on my phone for most of my reading so haven't noticed.
Think I'm the only one who feels time has slowed down?? It did fly till now but it's starting to slow now I think.


----------



## Nessicle

Morning all!! 

Happy v day kelly!! 

I just came through UserCP too as I always do with subscribed threads so didnt notice we've been moved lol! 

Oh well least you dont have to set up a new thread Kerrie! 

I managed to sleep on my left side for the first time since my hip pain last night woo!! 

But bubs wasnt too keen :haha: I swear she kicking me to pieces as soon as I'd turned on my left, she nearly put a dent in the mattress :haha: think she was protesting as she was comfy before lol!

I've been thinking about stuff I need to do - I've literally got about 2 months to get her nursery sorted and furniture bought eek! I'm nowhere near ready! Soon as that hip grant comes through I might just buy the furniture with that and buy the smaller stuff I was going to spend it on just out of my salary, I can't imagine I'm going to need that much now to be honest, just a microwave steriliser, some bibs, muslin cloths and a baby carrier that Mark wants to be able to carry her round with him lol he can't wait for that! Seriously don't need to buy her any clothes at all she has tons! 

What do you think? HiP grant better spent on nursery furniture??

x


----------



## Nessicle

lol Pixxie is it me?! :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Ladies...:flower:

Thanks for the congrats messages on my LO's 'V' day...:cloud9:

That was a shock when I couldnt find December Dreamers :wacko: Thought we'd been shut down, as we mentioned what we shouldnt mention! :dohh:

Just taken delivery of our moses basket & stand :happydance: Ordered our pushchair & car seat yesterday :happydance:

The sun is shining here today....:thumbup: Yesterday was raining & dull, so its a nice change


----------



## ducky1502

Morning ladies, had a terrible night sleep. Across the road decided to have a party on a MONDAY night and it was so noisy until 3am, then OH comes rolling in at 5am after work, then I had to get up to pee and then my alarm went off at half 8..... very disturbed.

I don't wanna be moved lol, I'm too used to coming on 2nd tri and finding december dreamers. That's going to make moving over to 3rd tri even scarier cause we've got to do it alone :(

Hope everyone is feeling ok :)


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> lol Pixxie is it me?! :rofl:

Lol yea Ness, you totally just do my nut in! :haha: xxx


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats on Vday Kelly !!.. btw... we have the same name :) hehe


----------



## Nessicle

Oh gosh yeah ducky I didnt think of that! we'll all have to move over to 3rd tri alone eek!! 

We have neighbours like that ducky - we call them the Clampits :haha: total benefit scammers, sit around drinking and smoking all evening and then shouting and laughing really loud all bloody night!!


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> lol Pixxie is it me?! :rofl:
> 
> Lol yea Ness, you totally just do my nut in! :haha: xxxClick to expand...

:rofl: you wouldnt be the first to say that lol!xx


----------



## mummyclo

Ness - of course it is you!!! :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

wishingforbub said:


> Congrats on Vday Kelly !!.. btw... we have the same name :) hehe

Thankyou....:flower:

Great name, huh! :kiss:


----------



## ducky1502

Haha Ness I was thinking the same, has to be you because you're SO annoying :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

I really want to tell you who it is now because I think shes a troll but I think Ill get in trouble :wacko: bugger lol xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> I really want to tell you who it is now because I think shes a troll but I think Ill get in trouble :wacko: bugger lol xxx


PM us:winkwink:....Im curious now too! :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

OMFG i have put on nearly a stone!!! :cry:
I wish i never weighed myself now! No wonder OH doesn't fancy me anymore :cry:


----------



## ducky1502

Oh god ladies it's only half 10 and I'm already buying stuff on ebay :( My OH is going to seriously tut at me lol.


----------



## mummyclo

Pixxie said:


> I really want to tell you who it is now because I think shes a troll but I think Ill get in trouble :wacko: bugger lol xxx

I can be quite a troll? :shrug:


----------



## ducky1502

mummyclo said:


> OMFG i have put on nearly a stone!!! :cry:
> I wish i never weighed myself now! No wonder OH doesn't fancy me anymore :cry:

Don't be silly, of course he still fancies you! We're all putting on weight. I just choose to ignore what my scales say lol.


----------



## KellyC75

Just a tip for those of you, like me, that just have to read every post they miss, if you havent been online all day & its 10-20 pages!

As you see a post you may like to reply to, click on the symbol ''+ , it will 'multi-quote' the messages you are gonna reply to, that way you wont forget :winkwink:

Also, you can remove some of the other persons post, say they talk about a few things, but you only wanna reply about one thing....Just delete what is irrelavant (sp?)


----------



## Pixxie

I always wondered what that was for! :) xx


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> OMFG i have put on nearly a stone!!! :cry:
> I wish i never weighed myself now! No wonder OH doesn't fancy me anymore :cry:

Im so glad I dont have scales & they dont weigh you in stones at the doctors, I dont understand their measurements! :winkwink:

Im sure your DH does still fancy you :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> I always wondered what that was for! :) xx

I always use it, its such a help, as 'baby brain' prevents me from remembering who said what! :dohh::haha:


----------



## mummyclo

Think im going to try and eat healthy from now on!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yay I have a bedroom full of baby things now!!


----------



## hopefully2

Girls I only dressed my dd and you lot had chatted for three pages!! I think this thread should get some type of award :)


----------



## Nessicle

lol Kelly I don't own a set of scales either :haha: I haven't weighed myself since I got pregnant lol, quite honestly dont think I want to know! I've only gone up a dress size though so it cant be too bad! 

lol you're all evil for your comments! Thats it I'm reporting you all!! :rofl: 

I'm intrigued by the troll now too Pixxie!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Mummy clo ive put on a stone and 5 pounds! I get depressed about it but then i think with my son i had gained well over 2 stone by this point! I wouldnt worry it all comes off after! :hugs: I gained nearly 4 stone with Jake but managed to get rid of it all within 2-3 months. 

Kelly thanks for the tip hun!

Pixxie does her name begin with m? i really wanna know who it is!!


----------



## Nessicle

ooh yeah kelly thanks for the tip!


----------



## KellyC75

Can anyone remember when we should start 'kick counting'? :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

think it's around 26 weeks Kel?? Will ask mw today when I see her


----------



## Pixxie

Yes it does kerrie x


----------



## Pixxie

I was told 28 weeks for kick counting xx


----------



## Nessicle

OMG the suspense is killing me lol!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Do we all have clampits on our street...we ave a right family opposite, they are proper scallies! never done a days work in their lives and yet seem to be pissed all the time! 

Kelly - I think its about 26 weeks, it confuses me tbh coz this baby doesnt move all that much really.


----------



## KellyC75

Im taking DS2 out today , so better get off & get dressed! :blush:

Catch you lovely ladies later :flower: (when im sure you will have chatted through another 20 pages! :haha:)


----------



## Nessicle

have a nice day Kelly!! 

lol Nikki it seems we do all have clampits on our streets no bloody escaping them! this one woman is on crutches yet can carry a box of stella back from the shops :haha:


----------



## cho

ooh was it to do with the tatoo thing pixxie lol, hmm got me thinking now???


----------



## nikki-lou25

Nessicle said:


> have a nice day Kelly!!
> 
> lol Nikki it seems we do all have clampits on our streets no bloody escaping them! this one woman is on crutches yet can carry a box of stella back from the shops :haha:

Sounds just like the lot over the road :dohh: 

Got lots of baby things to wash!! I bet Aimees nap will be over soon though so wont start now. I'll do it when Todd's home from work at 12:30 I think! :thumbup:


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> have a nice day Kelly!!
> 
> lol Nikki it seems we do all have clampits on our streets no bloody escaping them! this one woman is on crutches yet can carry a box of stella back from the shops :haha:

yer im one of them lol.......... no but we have neighbours like that too, actually i seem to be surrounded here:wacko:


----------



## ducky1502

At the moment I'm trying to make the most of being fairly busy because my hours are probably reducing at work in september :( so I'll have plenty of time to wade my way through all the 'crap' in babies room (which has become a dumping ground) and go through all the stuff and wash and sort everything. 

Well the guy who lives across from me updated his fb status at about 5.30am the other morning saying 'just woke up in hospital, how did I get here?' Ridiculous!


----------



## raquel1980

Morning all, took me ages to find you....thought it was weird when the thread wasn't on the front page of 2nd Tri!

Happy V Day Kelly!

Have heard people mention kick counting - because I don't get to see a midwife I haven't had much opportunity to talk about stuff like this, good job I come on here!


----------



## Pixxie

ducky1502 said:


> Well the guy who lives across from me updated his fb status at about 5.30am the other morning saying 'just woke up in hospital, how did I get here?' Ridiculous!

:rofl: gutted! 

Ohmigod the MIL has just phoned 'is it ok if I come round with BIL and 2 of the nieces and nephews?' erm yea, quick dash to get dressed!!! good job the house is tidy!!


----------



## raquel1980

Can I ask your opinions ladies?

Everything I've read about the problem with my smaller twin suggests that bed rest and increased intake of fluids (which I'm already doing to a degree) is the best thing. This hasn't even been suggested by my consultant who's just said to make sure I don't get too tired and eat well. I can't help thinking though that being on bed rest might make a difference for little one - do you think I should push to be signed off work for a bit at my next appt (next Tuesday)? At the moment I'm working at home but I have quite a stressful job and a very demanding boss who expects a lot from me and my team (2 of whom are currently off) so although not physically exhausting it is mentally so. Would really appreciate some advice, I don't know whether I am being a drama queen or not.....:wacko:


----------



## ducky1502

OK seriously now.... I am an ebay addict! There are SO many bargains. My son is going to be kitted out for the first 18years of his life at this rate!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> have a nice day Kelly!!
> 
> lol Nikki it seems we do all have clampits on our streets no bloody escaping them! this one woman is on crutches yet can carry a box of stella back from the shops :haha:
> 
> yer im one of them lol.......... no but we have neighbours like that too, actually i seem to be surrounded here:wacko:Click to expand...

lol always knew you were trouble lady!! 



raquel1980 said:


> Can I ask your opinions ladies?
> 
> Everything I've read about the problem with my smaller twin suggests that bed rest and increased intake of fluids (which I'm already doing to a degree) is the best thing. This hasn't even been suggested by my consultant who's just said to make sure I don't get too tired and eat well. I can't help thinking though that being on bed rest might make a difference for little one - do you think I should push to be signed off work for a bit at my next appt (next Tuesday)? At the moment I'm working at home but I have quite a stressful job and a very demanding boss who expects a lot from me and my team (2 of whom are currently off) so although not physically exhausting it is mentally so. Would really appreciate some advice, I don't know whether I am being a drama queen or not.....:wacko:

I would speak to your consultant for sure about getting signed off, getting stressed out isn't good for any pregnant woman let alone someone in your position. You need to relax hun xx


----------



## Kerrieann

rachel i would definetly push to get signed off sooner rather then later, im sure bed rest would help and you shouldnt be having any stress at all and not fair for this to be put upon you :hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrieann said:


> rachel i would definetly push to get signed off sooner rather then later, im sure bed rest would help and you shouldnt be having any stress at all and not fair for this to be put upon you :hugs:

:thumbup: I agree!


----------



## lozzy21

Sod it i am going to start my MAT leave earlier, i cant work there much longer


----------



## nikki-lou25

I agree Raquel - I'd push to be signed off too...you're children are your top priority & the consultant should understand that. Lay it on thick about you being stressed and you feel you should be at home resting now.


----------



## ducky1502

lozzy21 said:


> Sod it i am going to start my MAT leave earlier, i cant work there much longer

From the sounds of it you have a very demanding job so I don't blame you. When you going to start?


----------



## nikki-lou25

lozzy - when can you go on Mat leave? Cant you get signed off with your SPD coz your job is demanding? What do you do hun??

ooh, i think I hear a little voice singin away in her room. I'll be back later when hubby is home!


----------



## Nessicle

can't fault it lozzy!! I'd defo start earlier if I could!

I was told by my HR department today that although I'm taking 2 weeks annual leave from 36 weeks then starting my mat leave at 38 weeks, if baby comes early I have to take my mat leave from the day she is born but I'd get paid for any holiday I'd not been able to take. 

I feel really sicky today, have felt a bit under the weather for a few days too and feel really tired - loads of people I know have had colds and stuff so hope I'm not coming down with one too :(


----------



## lozzy21

Ducky, its not the job so much, just the people i work with!

Nikki i could get signed off but couldent afford to. £80 a week SSP dosent cover the bills, i could go off at 29 weeks but im going to see when the next lot of rotas are done up till and might go off after them. Im a support worker for adults with learning disabilitys


----------



## WILSMUM

Rachel - def push to get signed off - you need to be taking it easy and concentrating on yr babies not stressing over work.

Kick counting is from 28 weeks!

I can't believe I've only put on 5lbs! I must get round to doing a bump pic this week - I only popped on here for a read while I had my lunch - should be doing my last bookkeeping mock exam and need to get it done cause my teacher support runs out on sunday!!!!!

Got my HIP grant in the bank this morning - took 10 days from when I posted it!!! So have now ordered moses basket, cuddle robes, sheets and blankets!!! Feel so much better now thats pretty much everything got, already got pushchair, sterliser and bottles and some sleepsuits. My mums doing a box up with loads of bits in like wet wipes, nappy cream etc so I just need to go shopping for the baby bath, changing mat, changing bag and other little bits - DHs nan gave us some cash so I have it here burning a hole - if I had a car i'd be out shopping already!!!!

Oh and thanks for the tip kelly - I always wondered how you did that and kept meanign to ask!!!!!

Right back tot he books! Catch u all laters xXx


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> Just a tip for those of you, As you see a post you may like to reply to, click on the symbol ''+ , it will 'multi-quote' the messages you are gonna reply to, that way you wont forget :winkwink:

Great - thanks Kelly been meaning to ask you how you did that. Congrats on viability btw.


Pixxie said:


> I really want to tell you who it is now because I think shes a troll but I think Ill get in trouble :wacko: bugger lol xxx

Hmm - have a suspicion. PM me?? :winkwink:


raquel1980 said:


> Can I ask your opinions ladies?
> 
> Everything I've read about the problem with my smaller twin suggests that bed rest and increased intake of fluids (which I'm already doing to a degree) is the best thing. .... Would really appreciate some advice, I don't know whether I am being a drama queen or not.....:wacko:

Absolutely NOT a drama queen a woman in work has been pescribed exactly that and she is in the same situation as you Rachel. I would ask most definately. 



Nessicle said:


> I feel really sicky today, have felt a bit under the weather for a few days too and feel really tired - loads of people I know have had colds and stuff so hope I'm not coming down with one too :(

AW Hunny - hope you are feeling okay. Im tired today and DH has a cold, so far ive got the sniffles and im hoping it doesnt turn into something more. 



WILSMUM said:


> Kick counting is from 28 weeks!

Thanks!

I have put on nearly a stone -13lbs and counting - oh well really not going to stress too much about that. 

Weird not being in second tri forum isnt it - will they move us to 3rd tri when we are all over 27 weeks do you think?

Mizze xx


----------



## louise1302

oh no weve moved, i suppose it saves us changing tris now although i was quite looking forward to 'moving over'

pixxe if you have suspsions of anyone pm admin and theyll investigate them, they wont even know theyre being investigated xx


----------



## louise1302

Mizze said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Louise, I will be text buddy's with you if you want (and bump buddy's too!) or do you think we are too close as im due Xmas Eve?
> 
> Mentioning no names :) but its not the first troll ive come across on here. It happened when I was here previously too - that one 'ended' in a miscarriage - again it was discovered on the teen forum - and school holidays are the worst time - not just on here but on a special interest forum I was on and the wedding forum I was on too. Its a fact of internet life - so just be aware ladies.
> 
> 
> Wilsmum - how completely Pants - have Littlewoods sorted it all out with you?
> 
> Congrats to rjb on team :pink:
> 
> Mizze xx

yaaaay i have a bump/text buddy thanks mizze :)


----------



## Nessicle

hiya mizze! thanks hun I'm ok just feel a bit sniffly grotty. Finishing work at 2.40pm as got midwife at 3.45pm so need to get home do my pee sample, get my notes etc! 

My gran's got £100 for me to buy stuff with too Anouska but she's giving it me the month before she's born so I'll end up using it on nappies, wet wipes, cream and baby towels etc all that stuff! 

I need to get a weekend bag for my hospital bag too, I know it sounds daft but want to start packing it it in the next month getting all the stuff together I'll need like pads and breast pads and cotton big knickers, dressing gown as I don't have one etc. I've actually got so much I need to buy.....:blush: lol


----------



## louise1302

im intrigued as to who the troll is now lol pm me pixxe xx


----------



## Pixxie

Oh dear I seem to have started something now :rofl: xx


----------



## Nessicle

Naughty naughty Pixxie! 

Right girls I'm gonna log off as leaving in an hour and done sod all all day ha ha xx


----------



## Pixxie

OH suggested a name that I actually like :happydance: we seem to be getting somewhere :D Its a bit more popular than I would like but Ill just have to deal with it lol 

the short list is now:
Imogen
Evelyn 

Just need a couple more now so we have plenty to choose from when we meet her :cloud9: xx


----------



## raquel1980

Thanks for advice girls, MIL is doing head in about it as seems to think I should still be commuting to work and that I should be worried about being sacked - she's a little ray of sunshine! 

Have read back the last few pages, find it hard to keep up with you guys.

Ness - hope you feel better soon

Thanks for the kick counting detail Wilsmum, a few weeks off yet!

Oh and I've put on just under a stone - thinking it's mostly bump, well hoping it is anyway!


----------



## cho

Lozzy i dont blame you hun, my pelvis aches with out having spd(sp?)

I still havent gained any weight yet, still 5lbs down but mw is happy and bubs is growing :) not looking forward to 3rd trim bet it will pile on!

pixxie i like Imogen very sweet hun


----------



## Kerrieann

Pixie i love the name imogen for a gilr i think its unusual as havnt known anyone with the name!


----------



## Pixxie

Thanks girls! Ive just announced on facebook that Im calling her Mabel (MIL's idea, thought it would be hilarious) so if you are on my Facebook dont give away our real names please ;) Im gonna mess with peoples heads until she is born :rofl: xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Imogen is lovely...but so is Evelyn! I just saw ur status and did wonder if it was a wind up...off to join in hehe!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi girls if any of you get a request on facebook from me for resort world can you accept pleeeease? Im so sad and addicted to this game but need more neighbours, you dont actually have to play it or anything tho just accept the thing!


----------



## ducky1502

Girls I'm looking for your opinions.........

I've had a super active baby since 16wks, I used to be able to see big kicks and all sorts. Since the weekend things have changed, sometimes I don't feel him at all for hours and hours and when I do it's never kicks. The movements are really low down most of the time and are more like rolls, but it's almost as if he is MEGA cramped in there. What should I do? I have a midwife appointment next tuesday afternoon so do I just wait or should I ring her? Or am I overeacting? Be honest! I'm sure he's totally fine in there but I'd hate to ignore it and something happen if you get me.....

Opinions on a postcard :flower:


----------



## Pixxie

ducky1502 said:


> Girls I'm looking for your opinions.........
> 
> I've had a super active baby since 16wks, I used to be able to see big kicks and all sorts. Since the weekend things have changed, sometimes I don't feel him at all for hours and hours and when I do it's never kicks. The movements are really low down most of the time and are more like rolls, but it's almost as if he is MEGA cramped in there. What should I do? I have a midwife appointment next tuesday afternoon so do I just wait or should I ring her? Or am I overeacting? Be honest! I'm sure he's totally fine in there but I'd hate to ignore it and something happen if you get me.....
> 
> Opinions on a postcard :flower:

Have you counted your movements in a hour? If hes still wriggling around plenty Im sure hes fine but call the antenatal ward and see what they say. They might get you in for monitoring to reassure you xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ducky - this baby hardly moves tbh, but with Aimee I went to antenatal twice for decreased movements and one mw told me that she'd rather I went 100 times with nothing wrong than once when there was (iykwim??) Speak to ur midwife hun if you're worried.


----------



## ducky1502

I'm not at home right now so don't have my midwifes number....... when I get home I may call and leave a message or something. I'm always the first to tell people to get things checked out but when it comes to me I just hate wasting peoples time. 

Is it too early for decreased movement to be seen as an issue?


----------



## Kerrieann

Ducky im going through the same thing st th mo and dont know ether to call or not, my midwife said last week that if i dont get 10 movements/kicks in one day then to go into the hospital so they can have a listen to baby, so far ive counted 6 kicks today, so just need to watch it,but he has been very very quite these past few days, i would stat counting his movements now as that is what they will tell you to do or to pop down the hospital x


----------



## cho

when you say count 10 a day is that like 10 seperate kicks or loads of kicks at 10 different times in the day


----------



## ducky1502

I just went to lie down on the bed and he had a very good wriggle, but when I'm stood up or sat up I feel a lot of pressure low down, it's hard to explain. I just managed to get him to give me a couple of kicks because I poked him.

Think I'm going to leave it and see how I feel tomorrow, OH is off so at least I'll have him with me if I decide to do anything.


----------



## ducky1502

A lot of my movement is not really low down... I don't understand why though. I hope he's not head down already....... :nope:


----------



## mummyclo

I think they just say 10 movements a day! But i think i would be worried if i didn't feel him all the time like im used to.
I would say, you know your baby better than anyone Ducky, if you think something is wrong, please call your midwife! :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

ducky1502 said:


> A lot of my movement is not really low down... I don't understand why though. I hope he's not head down already....... :nope:

My LO has been head down from the start! Always head down, on my mat notes and at scans! I have never been told it is a bad thing :dohh:


----------



## Pixxie

When my princess is laying low down with her back facing outwards I get that pressure feeling and not much movement since she is facing inwards and I cant feel as well. It it like someone pushing you from the inside? I find it feels worse when I walk about? If you got him to move when you poked him thats good, hes probably having some quiet time :) xxx


----------



## ducky1502

He's already trying to give me grey hair!!!


----------



## cho

most of my movements are around my belly button or above anyway and i dont think my bubs id head down :shrug:
Like mummyclo said you know your bubs and if you think that bubs is quiter than normal tha ring your doc hun, but i am sure everything is fine x


----------



## Pixxie

Is mine the only one that flips around constantly then? Shes never in the same position all day! x


----------



## ducky1502

Thanks everyone. Leaving it for tonight, see how me and OH feel about it in the morning :thumbup:


----------



## cho

Pixxie said:


> Is mine the only one that flips around constantly then? Shes never in the same position all day! x

yer bubs constantly moves aswell, all the time he is a fidgit!


----------



## mummyclo

LOL!! My man moves, he just likes his head at my vagina! :rofl:


----------



## Pixxie

Oh has anyone caught bubs kicking on camera yet? Ive been trying for weeks and finally managed to before :) will share video when its uploaded xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hello ladies

Hope I've not missed too much. I'm still so tired that I can't read back all the pages I've missed - you're all so chatty!!!

Feeling a bit better today emotionally just very tired.

All my movements from Rosie are really low down - like just above my bikini line. Especially when I am sitting down and if I lean forward it's almost instant like she's saying 'mummy - there's not enough room for me to move!!!'


----------



## Pixxie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCDtoWq67dE


----------



## ducky1502

Pixxie said:


> Oh has anyone caught bubs kicking on camera yet? Ive been trying for weeks and finally managed to before :) will share video when its uploaded xxx

awwwww I'd love to see that :)


----------



## ducky1502

Awwww pixxie wat a cute video :) and I love that jeremy kyle is on in the background :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

ducky1502 said:


> Awwww pixxie wat a cute video :) and I love that jeremy kyle is on in the background :haha:

I was just about to say please ignore Jezza in the background :rofl: 

Can you tell I'm unemployed sat at home on bnb watching JK? :D xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

aww Pixxie - that's so cute!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Ohh I've just noticed that our thread has moved home!! ha ha

what happened?


----------



## ducky1502

All group discussions have been moved here :flower:

When will our babies be in 3-6months clothes, about march-june? would it be too warm for fleecy trousers? by then? Or long sleeved vests?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Ducky!! Maybe it was because we were always at the top of the threads!! lol


----------



## mummyclo

Coz we chat so much!! :rofl:


----------



## Pixxie

I know, I dont know anyone else except you lot in 2nd tri now :haha: xx


----------



## Xaviersmom

Oh my goodness! I finally found the end of the thread! Thats what I get for skipping a day or two.

All your talk of cake last week... My b-day was yesterday and I baked a strawbery cake Sunday night.. b/c I wanted one :)

It's my v-day today! YAY!

Anyone else found themselves in a food rut? That 'I'm hungry, but I don't know what I want feeling'? 

Like most of you, I am ready for the clock to move faster :) I want my LO NOW!! On the other hand.. holy cow.. I'm 6 months!


----------



## ducky1502

I've gone a bit mad on ebay today, although working it out it only comes to £20 including P&P and I got all sorts, muslins, vests, socks (19 pairs to be exact, I wanted the scratch mitts and the socks kind of came as part of the package lol), hats, scratch mitts, pramsuit, coat, shoes...... yay me!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Hi girls if any of you get a request on facebook from me for resort world can you accept pleeeease? Im so sad and addicted to this game but need more neighbours, you dont actually have to play it or anything tho just accept the thing!


Im not on facebook, but ve heard people rave about a farm game thats on there....Sounded really good & addictive, so I borrowed a PC game from my Mum 'Ranch Rush' & its great....I had such fun playing it :happydance: I love games like that & figure, better get them played now, in a few months I certainly wont have the time!



Pixxie said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Awwww pixxie wat a cute video :) and I love that jeremy kyle is on in the background :haha:
> 
> I was just about to say please ignore Jezza in the background :rofl:
> 
> Can you tell I'm unemployed sat at home on bnb watching JK? :D xxClick to expand...

Hehe! I love watching JK....Such a 'light' programme & its great for remembering & feeling good that, your 'not that sad' :haha:

Lovely video Pixxie, everytime I try & record my LO's kicks, she stops! :dohh: Also stops when DH trys to watch/feel.....Shes not gonna be a stage performer, thats for sure! :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Xaviersmom said:


> All your talk of cake last week... My b-day was yesterday and I baked a strawbery cake Sunday night.. b/c I wanted one :)
> 
> It's my v-day today! YAY!
> 
> Anyone else found themselves in a food rut? That 'I'm hungry, but I don't know what I want feeling'?

Happy 'belated' Birthday & what better excuse for cake....:happydance: 

Congratulations on 'V' day :cloud9:

Im not so much in a food rut....But more that everything I want to eat, I really shouldnt! :dohh: Cakes, sweets, Chocolate, fizzy pop etc etc!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Congrats on V Day :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

For all of us thinking about 'kick counts' I found this thread:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/197406-useful-information-kick-counting.html


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> I need to get a weekend bag for my hospital bag too, I know it sounds daft but want to start packing it it in the next month getting all the stuff together I'll need like pads and breast pads and cotton big knickers, dressing gown as I don't have one etc. I've actually got so much I need to buy.....:blush: lol

Oh that reminds me - must make sure my dressing gown is fit to be seen - its white with pink hearts and i have a terrible habit of letting it get a bit er grey before I can be arsed to wash it. :blush:



louise1302 said:


> yaaaay i have a bump/text buddy thanks mizze :)

Yay! :happydance: 



Xaviersmom said:


> It's my v-day today! YAY!

Happy V day!! 

Oh so close to mine just 10 days or so. 

Poor DH is feeling really sick today- and last night actually its not like him at all. Told him "welcome to my world" earlier :rofl:- dont think he appreciated it all that much! :blush:

Just did my full yoga pregnancy dvd earlier - really good - the full work out (so to speak) is harder than the one I did Sunday but still okay. Its amazing how much flexibility and strength i have lost since giving up normal yoga at the start of my pregnancy. 

Butterfly :hugs: hope you feel better soon. 


Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Evening all!! 

Pixxie, Imogen is a lush name that's our back up in case she doesnt suit Ava :thumbup: very pretty! 

Well mw appt was a waste of time! haven't seen her since 15 weeks and she didnt listen to bubs hb, or check my fundus or anything. she was running 20 mins behind so that's probably why - NHS sucks ass sometimes!! 

She did blood pressure and urine and that's it! next appt is for 28 weeks so 5 weeks time. Had to ask for for my MATB1 form and my HiP grant form ready for her to sign at 25 weeks - instead of just signing it and dating it for 25 weeks which would've been easier I've gotta send it in to her once I've filled it out, then go and bloody collect it once she's signed it! 

The only bonus is when the mw was opening my preg notes I saw two extra scan pics in the back from my 20 week scan that I'd not seen! Here they are - again not mega clear but you can see my princesses face up close which is lovely :happydance:

xx


----------



## KellyC75

Awww, so cute Ness :cloud9: 

Shame your appointment was 'tosh'....I never ever look forward to mine, they are always a let down!


----------



## mrsbling

Hi Lovely ladies :) 

OMG I cannot believe how much you lot chat :haha: ........ I generally go to bed about 10pm (I am no spring chicken now lol, so need my sleep), and by the time I get back home at 6pm the next day, you have all moved on about 10 pages.....just cant keep up with you all ;)

Hope you are all doing well ...its amazing how quickly time is passing by....... only 94 days to go :wohoo:


Nice piccies Ness - its even nicer that you didnt realise you had them, and I suppose after such a rubbish MW appointment, they were a definite bonus find for you :) x


----------



## KellyC75

Ive just bought a pack of 4 ferrero rochers....:happydance: 

Mmm, to make a milkshake with them, or just nibble the chocolate from the outside, before opening the 2 wafer shells & licking the soft chocolate..:shrug:

Arrghh, cant be bothered to make the milkshake, I wanna get nibbling! :blush:


----------



## KellyC75

mrsbling said:


> Hi Lovely ladies :)
> Hope you are all doing well ...its amazing how quickly time is passing by....... only 94 days to go :wohoo:
> x

Hiya :flower: Yes, its speeding by now! :baby:


----------



## Mizze

Aw Ness - lovely pics - my 20 week scan ones were a bit pants - not the sonographers fault - BabyMizze was in a mood and wanted to show us her lovely spine and nothing else for photos! 

Shame your mw was so rubbish though- how does she know the baby is the right size if she doesnt check. Alright you have a great bump and she can probably tell just by looking but really! Also - crap about the HIP grant form too. 

Oh meant to say - love Imogen and Evelyn. (I really like Eve, Eva, Ava, Evelyn.) 

Great Aunty B pulled a face at 'Caitlyn' yesterday! :) Good thing it doesnt worry me eh! Bless er, love her but not worried about her lack of enthusiasm about our current favourite name. 

Oooh ferreo roche! Just eat em! I have finished off 1/2 a pack of revels - mmmmm I love revels

OOooh Just Heard - David Cameron and Wife Samantha have a had a baby girl - who is early apparently but fine!! Congrats on team :pink: Mr and Mrs C! 

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

Aww, thats lovely for Mr&Mrs C....:cloud9:They thought they were having another Boy too :baby:


----------



## Sherri81

I know some of you are friends with me on facebook.

Just thought I'd let you know I've gotten my tatoo done. There are pics on Facebook.

For anyone who wants to see it, since I am having issues right now with uploading on here, my name on facebook is:

Sherri Elkey-Bidder. Um, I look like me in the profile pic... I don't really know how to explain it... Maybe its the same one as on here. 

I'm also doing just a continual update on Devon's story on my notes section. So if anyone ever wants to follow us, it'll be there.

Not feeling very well 'inside' right now. Not sure if I am trying to get back on cycle or if it is a possible infection. Have an appointment with my OB tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> Im not so much in a food rut....But more that everything I want to eat, I really shouldnt! :dohh: Cakes, sweets, Chocolate, fizzy pop etc etc!!![/SIZE]

Oh yeah! Trying not to give in too often or too much but its just so easy to eat a pack of revels without realising it! 



mrsbling said:


> Hi Lovely ladies :)
> 
> Hope you are all doing well ...its amazing how quickly time is passing by....... only 94 days to go :wohoo:
> x

Oh wow! For me im 5 months today - 4 months exactly to go! :)

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Hi Sherri. :hugs: 

Love 
Mizze x


----------



## Sherri81

Ummmm, did I do something wrong??

I am having a hard time finding this thread anymore, and it never shows information about page length when I do...

Have I been booted??


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Sherri 

The thread has been moved hun - you can find it through your user CP though on subscribed threads :flower: 

Your tattoo is fabulous - lovely tribute to Devon Grace and I follow your updated on your note pad too. I hope you don't have an infection and it's just your body trying to get back to normal but keep us updated xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Sherri we got moved - admin have put all due date groups in Groups & Discussions. 

I'll keep in touch on facebook, the tattoo is lovely - really sweet! :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks guys yeah the scan pics were a bonus! They're not very good as they're pics i took on my mobile of the scan pics lol! I know what you mean Mizze she didnt even check my tummy or anything! Suppose I'll just have to trust her hey?! Maybe she'll do it at my next appt. To be honest she's not very thorough and I had a student in there too which is fine but she doesnt prompt the student mw to ask me stuff either! xx


----------



## KellyC75

Sherri81 said:


> Ummmm, did I do something wrong??
> 
> I am having a hard time finding this thread anymore, and it never shows information about page length when I do...
> 
> Have I been booted??

Hi Sherri, how lovely to hear from you, bet your tatoo is lovely, wish I could see it, but dont have facebook

I hope you get your 'inside' pains sorted really soon....Ive been following your threads & hope you know that we often talk of you & your sweet Devon Grace on this thread....We miss you :hugs:

This thread was moved in the early morning to a different section: groups & discussions, so, no, you havent done anything wrong :flower:


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> Sherri81 said:
> 
> 
> Ummmm, did I do something wrong??
> 
> I am having a hard time finding this thread anymore, and it never shows information about page length when I do...
> 
> Have I been booted??
> 
> Hi Sherri, how lovely to hear from you, bet your tatoo is lovely, wish I could see it, but dont have facebook
> 
> I hope you get your 'inside' pains sorted really soon....Ive been following your threads & hope you know that we often talk of you & your sweet Devon Grace on this thread....We miss you :hugs:
> 
> This thread was moved in the early morning to a different section: groups & discussions, so, no, you havent done anything wrong :flower:Click to expand...

 
You would never get booted off anywhere Sherri. Bless you hun - we're all here for you. Love the tattoo. :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Kelly it's lovely - it's Devon's name and date of birth on the outside with her actual size hand and footprints inside, such a lovely tribute to her!


----------



## louise1302

the tattoo is beautiful sherri


----------



## louise1302

i just made carbonara for tea you know when you really want something and it doesnt taste as nice as you expected it to...so disapointed


----------



## ducky1502

Sausage, chips, peas and gravy for dinner.... such a lazy dinner but cooking a proper meal for 1 seemed a bit pointless!

Anyone watching big brother tonight?!


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh, i missed stuff, but i can't be arsed to look back through!! :sleep:


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> Ugh, i missed stuff, but i can't be arsed to look back through!! :sleep:

LOL I know what you mean. this pregnancy lark is just so tiring!! :dohh:


----------



## louise1302

im watching bb im sadly addicted


----------



## mummyclo

I will be going to bed in about half hour, as OH is using the comp to watch some footie crap! :sleep:


----------



## mummyclo

OMG Double Figures today!!! 99 Days to go!!! :happydance:


----------



## raquel1980

I've just made a cottage pie..in the oven baking now - can't wait!


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> OMG Double Figures today!!! 99 Days to go!!! :happydance:


....Ok, I may be stoopid :wacko: But what is 'double figures'? I thought it was just 2 numbers! :blush:


----------



## mummyclo

Hahahaaa kelly it just means 2 numbers instead of 3 xx


----------



## KellyC75

louise1302 said:


> i just made carbonara for tea you know when you really want something and it doesnt taste as nice as you expected it to...so disapointed

Yes, I know that feeling well....Made a roast the other day & 'nothing' tasted like it usually did....Shoulda made some chocolate gravy, that would have appealed to my tastebuds! :haha:



- Butterfly - said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, i missed stuff, but i can't be arsed to look back through!! :sleep:
> 
> LOL I know what you mean. this pregnancy lark is just so tiring!! :dohh:Click to expand...


Yeah, I couldnt even be bothered to make a milkshake! :blush:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Hahahaaa kelly it just means 2 numbers instead of 3 xx

......Nope, I still dont get it!? :wacko::blush:

Surely double figures is when you get to 10 weeks? :shrug::wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> OMG Double Figures today!!! 99 Days to go!!! :happydance:


I get it, I get it :happydance:

Just read this post.....So it means you have only double figures left (I thought it was counting up not counting down!)

Congrats on double figures!


----------



## Pixxie

Kelly she means double figures on the countdown of days :) you have 111 left for example xx


----------



## KellyC75

Hey Louise, did you try the milk thing? :shrug:

I drunk loads the last couple of nites & not had those darn restless legs :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> Kelly she means double figures on the countdown of days :) you have 111 left for example xx


Thanks Pixxie....:flower: It took a while, but I got there in the end! :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: im really bad at explaining thats why!


----------



## Mizze

Funnily enough a woman in work was complaining off restless legs so I told her to have a banana and a glass of milk. I said id been recommened it in pregnancy. Love her, she just looked at me sadly and said "I knew it was my weight!" Awwww 

Dont know what to cook for tea - have defrosted chicken so its even chicken dinner or chicken stir fry - it depends I think on how poor DH is feeling. 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

I can't wait to be down to double digits :happydance:


----------



## Pixxie

Nearly there Ducky! :D cant wait myself

Wish 'Mabel' would calm down, shes making me feel sick :haha: xx


----------



## mrsbling

Ouch.... I have been getting really bad back/side ache when I sit on the sofa at night...... think LO is moving around and putting her feet in to my side/ribs lol....... girl at work said she thinks its BH as she had it too...... but I thought BH was more like a tightening of the bump???? 

Anyways, it goes away if I sit up straight, or lie down on the bed ......... so going to look at my eyelids in a minute to see it that helps lol :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

I'm the same Mrsbling, it's not BH it's just discomfort cos of where baby is laid!


----------



## Nessicle

I've ordered my nursery furniture!! Bought a wardrobe and chest of drawers and a bedside table which we will use as we don't have one for £150 and bought a cot from tesco too for £60 a saplings one and it comes with a mattress too! But it's a standard size in case I wanna buy a better mattress if this one it comes with is crap x


----------



## Kerrieann

:wohoo:that means im in double figures too :wohoo: i though it was tomoro when im 26 weeks/ 6 months exactly but its today :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

bed time.

Well done to everyone on double figures!! xx


----------



## louise1302

night butterfly

im gutted, i dunno if anyone saw te 9 pound carseats on mothercare but i rdered 2 only to receive an email from mothercare an hour later telling me my paymant details were wrong im just hoping as i amended the payment details and id actually placed the order they honor it as i shared the link and they were out of stock when i went back :cry:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I saw a few people post about that on faecbook Louise, I missed out coz I was fighting with the moses basket that I've just had to put covers back on. Them bloody hoods come off a lot easier than they go on :wacko:


----------



## Mama1985

Hey everyone woooah theres been a lot of posts!! lol 

Yay! Im on the first Page! lol Btw Im having a lil boy 

lol I really have to keep up, but with the wedding in just over 3 weeks Ive been a little busy! so trying not to stress out I won't rant here though lol theres too much to rant about (stuff thats not the wedding lol)

btw sorry if Im not making sense its waaaaaaaaaaaaaay past my bedtime and im tttttttiiiiirrrrrrrreedddd lol

hope everyone is ok!


----------



## lozzy21

Well work are well and truly taking the piss. Just seen the next lot of rotas.

Out of 6 weeks worth of rotas for 5 of the weeks iv got two sleeps a week, No one else has 2 sleeps a week :growlmad: They can get that changed tomorrow.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Thats not fair Lozzy, get them told hun - sounds like theyre takin the piss!


----------



## lozzy21

I will be. I was told the futher on i got the less sleeps i would have as your in work for 24 hours straight. Yet iv got more.

I am so going on mat leave at the end of this lot of rotas. Its only 2 weeks earlier than i first planed but it meens i will be finishing at 33 weeks


----------



## - Butterfly -

louise1302 said:


> night butterfly
> 
> im gutted, i dunno if anyone saw te 9 pound carseats on mothercare but i rdered 2 only to receive an email from mothercare an hour later telling me my paymant details were wrong im just hoping as i amended the payment details and id actually placed the order they honor it as i shared the link and they were out of stock when i went back :cry:

I'm sure your order will be fine hun but if it's not - they've also reduced the red one to £9 - get in quick Louise and everyone else!! lol

https://www.mothercare.com/Concord-...1/279-1349764-7663348?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=core


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hope you sort your work situation out Lozzy x


----------



## lozzy21

Morning girls, were not very talkative this morning.

One more 24 hour shift then iv got 10 days off :happydance:

Wont be long till i get my HIP so i can go shopping :D


----------



## WILSMUM

Morning all!
When I went for my last MW appointment at 24+4 bubs was head down and I'm sure I read somewhere that they're meant to turn and be head down from 25 weeks!!!

Am shattered today - bubs thought it would be fun to have a party last night I think! DS woke up for the loo at 3am so that woke me up and I only managed to doze on and off from then if bubs wasn't kicking the crap outta me then DH was farting and stinking the place out!!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

I didn't even notice I went down to double figures 5 days ago!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## till bob

hi girls hope ur all well really sorry but again not had chance to catch up havin a bad day got little maceys funeral in an hour and im dreadin it so much cant imagine wat my cousin is goin through this mornin which got me thinkin of sherri has anyone heard from her hope shes doin ok poor thing anyway hope u all have a better day then me il pop on later xxx


----------



## cho

Morning girls, my palpatations i kept getting have got really bad now i ahd them for like hour and a half last night felt like my heart was going to give in really scarey, i know there not dangerous but its horrible, baby was really erratic too last night whcih im bit worried about, i have mw app today so see what she says i suppose :)x


----------



## lozzy21

Charlotte if your worried ring NHS direct.

Im not sure if i was having BH last night or if baby was just sticking its arse out. It felt like pressure from the inside of my bump, wasent painfully but felt strange.


----------



## Nessicle

yeah charlotte call NHS direct for some advice - could be cos bubs is pushing up more now against your lungs and heart so try to take it easy! 

Lozzy I get that when my girl turns it's a weird solid pressure and then goes whereas BH's for me feel all across my bump on the outside if that makes sense?


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning girls, 26 weeks today :wohoo: 6months exactly! :happydance: heres my 26 week bump,not sure if its much different from the 24 week one?!



How are you all today? the threads been quite since we moved i think? :shrug:

Charlotte i was having them really bad last week plus a tightness in my chest and my midwife said its normal but if you have dizzyness with it then to ring the doctor, hope it goes soo :hugs:

Tillbob ill be thinking of you today and ur family :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

I'm still pretty fed up about my mw appt yesterday. 

She did absolutely nothing, didnt ask me if I was feeling ok given I have a history of depression, no fundal height measurement or feeling of baby, no hb listened to...absolutely nothing. I had to remind her to give me my MATB1 and HiP grant form (which I have to fill in and take back at 25 weeks, drop in at the surgery, wait for her to sign, then go pick it back up again). 

She didnt even give me my blood results from the tests that had to be repeated again because the hospital lost my original results from my 10 week bloods. 

Next appt is in 5 weeks at 28 weeks when I'm due an Anti-D so no doubt I'll have to remind her about that too! 

Just really find it such an impersonal and rushed experience. There was a student mw in with her checking my blood pressure and the appt was 25 mins late so she couldnt wait to get me out of there. 

:cry: it's my first baby and I feel like I've been completely left alone and given no support by my mw!


----------



## lozzy21

Yer it makes sence, gess baby was just sticking its bum out.


----------



## Nessicle

till bob said:


> hi girls hope ur all well really sorry but again not had chance to catch up havin a bad day got little maceys funeral in an hour and im dreadin it so much cant imagine wat my cousin is goin through this mornin which got me thinkin of sherri has anyone heard from her hope shes doin ok poor thing anyway hope u all have a better day then me il pop on later xxx

Will be thinking of you all today hun :hugs: 

Yeah Sherri popped on briefly last night, she's doing amazing I think - I'd be falling apart! 

xx


----------



## lozzy21

Ness if your not happy, ring and ask for another midwife.


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Yer it makes sence, gess baby was just sticking its bum out.

feels a bit bizarre and can be really uncomfortable but sounds like it was baby getting comfy - my girl lays head down, bum stuck out to the right of my belly button and kicks to the left lol


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> :wohoo:that means im in double figures too :wohoo: i though it was tomoro when im 26 weeks/ 6 months exactly but its today :haha:

Yey Kerrie....:happydance: Congrats on double figures (which I now know what they are! :winkwink:)



Mama1985 said:


> Hey everyone woooah theres been a lot of posts!! lol
> 
> Yay! Im on the first Page! lol Btw Im having a lil boy
> 
> lol I really have to keep up, but with the wedding in just over 3 weeks Ive been a little busy! so trying not to stress out I won't rant here though lol theres too much to rant about (stuff thats not the wedding lol)
> 
> btw sorry if Im not making sense its waaaaaaaaaaaaaay past my bedtime and im tttttttiiiiirrrrrrrreedddd lol
> 
> hope everyone is ok!

Hiya....Good luck with your wedding preps....:wedding:

And congrats on your little Boy :baby:



lozzy21 said:


> Morning girls, were not very talkative this morning.
> 
> One more 24 hour shift then iv got 10 days off :happydance:
> 
> Wont be long till i get my HIP so i can go shopping :D

Yey Lozzy....Now thats 2 things to look forward to, not long to go :happydance:



WILSMUM said:


> DS woke up for the loo at 3am so that woke me up and I only managed to doze on and off from then if bubs wasn't kicking the crap outta me then DH was farting and stinking the place out!!!!!

I hate that....:sick: Hope it wasnt a 'dutch oven'! :sick:



WILSMUM said:


> I didn't even notice I went down to double figures 5 days ago!!! Lol!!!!

Yey :happydance: Congrats to you



till bob said:


> hi girls hope ur all well really sorry but again not had chance to catch up havin a bad day got little maceys funeral in an hour and im dreadin it so much cant imagine wat my cousin is goin through this mornin which got me thinkin of sherri has anyone heard from her hope shes doin ok poor thing anyway hope u all have a better day then me il pop on later xxx

Thinking of you & your Family today :hugs:

Sherri was on this thread yesterday



c.holdway said:


> Morning girls, my palpatations i kept getting have got really bad now i ahd them for like hour and a half last night felt like my heart was going to give in really scarey, i know there not dangerous but its horrible, baby was really erratic too last night whcih im bit worried about, i have mw app today so see what she says i suppose :)x


Had you had any caffiene? I got them bad when I was craving pepsi :wacko:

Go to the doctors, they will do an ecg, it doesnt take long & usually a nurse can do it...then refer you to the doctor if any prob...Get well soon :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

She's the only midwife in my community unfortunately Lozzy :( I'd have to travel to another surgery to see a different mw it sucks


----------



## Nessicle

Charlotte it's common to develop heart murmurs in pregnancy too so I would defo follow Kelly's advice and go see the doc just so they can double check on you - they are scary and if youre feeling anxious about them it can make them worse :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

DS2 woke up & really wanted a McDonalds breakfast....But was waiting for a Kiddicare delivery 

The delivery has just arrived, so we are off to McD's...:happydance: (sorry if thats made anyone crave :haha:)

See you all soon :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Enjoy your McD's Kelly - damn I miss chicken nuggets....can only bloody have chips from there...oh and KFC :(


----------



## ducky1502

It's strange because I used to get serious heart palpatations BEFORE pregnany, I had a few up until 14 weeks and apart from 1 the other week I haven't had one since... strange!

Ness I know how you feel, although I do get to listen to hb, she does have a feel etc it's extremely rushed and I'm hardly given a second to speak myself before I'm ushered out. I've come to expect it now and just don't go in with any expectations. I'm changing doctors surgery after my next appointment on tuesday so I will see if I get a better midwife.

I don't like this thread being here :( feels quieter and I have literally popped into second tri once for a split second earlier since.


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo:that means im in double figures too :wohoo: i though it was tomoro when im 26 weeks/ 6 months exactly but its today :haha:
> 
> Yey Kerrie....:happydance: Congrats on double figures (which I now know what they are! :winkwink:)
> 
> 
> 
> Mama1985 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone woooah theres been a lot of posts!! lol
> 
> Yay! Im on the first Page! lol Btw Im having a lil boy
> 
> lol I really have to keep up, but with the wedding in just over 3 weeks Ive been a little busy! so trying not to stress out I won't rant here though lol theres too much to rant about (stuff thats not the wedding lol)
> 
> btw sorry if Im not making sense its waaaaaaaaaaaaaay past my bedtime and im tttttttiiiiirrrrrrrreedddd lol
> 
> hope everyone is ok!Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya....Good luck with your wedding preps....:wedding:
> 
> And congrats on your little Boy :baby:
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls, were not very talkative this morning.
> 
> One more 24 hour shift then iv got 10 days off :happydance:
> 
> Wont be long till i get my HIP so i can go shopping :DClick to expand...
> 
> Yey Lozzy....Now thats 2 things to look forward to, not long to go :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> DS woke up for the loo at 3am so that woke me up and I only managed to doze on and off from then if bubs wasn't kicking the crap outta me then DH was farting and stinking the place out!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I hate that....:sick: Hope it wasnt a 'dutch oven'! :sick:
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> I didn't even notice I went down to double figures 5 days ago!!! Lol!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yey :happydance: Congrats to you
> 
> 
> 
> till bob said:
> 
> 
> hi girls hope ur all well really sorry but again not had chance to catch up havin a bad day got little maceys funeral in an hour and im dreadin it so much cant imagine wat my cousin is goin through this mornin which got me thinkin of sherri has anyone heard from her hope shes doin ok poor thing anyway hope u all have a better day then me il pop on later xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thinking of you & your Family today :hugs:
> 
> Sherri was on this thread yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls, my palpatations i kept getting have got really bad now i ahd them for like hour and a half last night felt like my heart was going to give in really scarey, i know there not dangerous but its horrible, baby was really erratic too last night whcih im bit worried about, i have mw app today so see what she says i suppose :)xClick to expand...
> 
> Had you had any caffiene? I got them bad when I was craving pepsi :wacko:
> 
> Go to the doctors, they will do an ecg, it doesnt take long & usually a nurse can do it...then refer you to the doctor if any prob...Get well soon :flower:Click to expand...

 
Kelly I love the way you do this . . . . I always forget what people said even though I've read it a couple of mins ago!! lol is it easy? I thought you could only copy and paste one thing at a time :dohh:


----------



## Kerrieann

mmm just had my shopping delivered :blush: and got loads of yummy things, having some chocci hobnobs and tea now :happydance:


----------



## Mama1985

Hey everyone

thanks KellyC75 !!!!

oooh man I was fine until you brought up macdonalds breakfast!!!! lol now im hungry and thats what I want lol but its too late now!!! boo! lol


----------



## KellyC75

Im back & stuffed!


----------



## ducky1502

KellyC75 said:


> Im back & stuffed!

Jealous!


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> How are you all today? the threads been quite since we moved i think? :shrug:

Lovely bump Kerrie....:thumbup:

Its all the regulars on this thread really & I like that we know each other so well :hugs:



- Butterfly - said:


> Kelly I love the way you do this . . . . I always forget what people said even though I've read it a couple of mins ago!! lol is it easy? I thought you could only copy and paste one thing at a time :dohh:

If you click on the symbol ''+ on each message you want to reply to (the plus will change to a minus) Then you wont forget what you want to say....Handy for the 'baby brain' :winkwink:



Kerrieann said:


> mmm just had my shopping delivered :blush: and got loads of yummy things, having some chocci hobnobs and tea now :happydance:

Ohhh, yummy :kiss: I love home shopping delivery, it makes life so much easier :thumbup:



Mama1985 said:


> oooh man I was fine until you brought up macdonalds breakfast!!!! lol now im hungry and thats what I want lol but its too late now!!! boo! lol

Sorry....:dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

So our car seat has arrived :happydance: At last im getting a little more organised :thumbup:


----------



## Nut_Shake

I was wondering where December Dreamers had gone, i just had to search for it!! I was getting really confused!! I thought it had been removed because we were talking about things we shouldn't have been talking about!!

Not sure you all missed me too much, but you can't lose me that easily... :D


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> I was wondering where December Dreamers had gone, i just had to search for it!! I was getting really confused!! I thought it had been removed because we were talking about things we shouldn't have been talking about!!
> 
> Not sure you all missed me too much, but you can't lose me that easily... :D

Thats what I thought at first! :dohh:

So Nut_Shake...What have you been up to? :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> Ness I know how you feel, although I do get to listen to hb, she does have a feel etc it's extremely rushed and I'm hardly given a second to speak myself before I'm ushered out. I've come to expect it now and just don't go in with any expectations. I'm changing doctors surgery after my next appointment on tuesday so I will see if I get a better midwife.

yeah it is crappy I've only heard bubs hb once at my mw appts and I know i've got my doppler but its always nice to get that at your appt and for her to have a feel to comfort you that everything is normal. She's never felt my uterus at all! 

Hope you get a better service at your new surgery then, wish I could bloody change lol!


----------



## Nessicle

Nut_Shake said:


> I was wondering where December Dreamers had gone, i just had to search for it!! I was getting really confused!! I thought it had been removed because we were talking about things we shouldn't have been talking about!!
> 
> Not sure you all missed me too much, but you can't lose me that easily... :D

lol we thought you'd abandoned us :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Ness I know how you feel, although I do get to listen to hb, she does have a feel etc it's extremely rushed and I'm hardly given a second to speak myself before I'm ushered out. I've come to expect it now and just don't go in with any expectations. I'm changing doctors surgery after my next appointment on tuesday so I will see if I get a better midwife.
> 
> yeah it is crappy I've only heard bubs hb once at my mw appts and I know i've got my doppler but its always nice to get that at your appt and for her to have a feel to comfort you that everything is normal. She's never felt my uterus at all!
> 
> Hope you get a better service at your new surgery then, wish I could bloody change lol!Click to expand...



I feel the same about midwife appointments...Such a let down :nope:

So, lets look on the bright side of this::thumbup:

When I was having DS1 (18 years ago) at every midwife/doctor appointment we had to have 'internals' :growlmad: Thank goodness that has been phased out :happydance:


----------



## Pixxie

I dont like the thread being here either, it feels like Im really isolated from 2nd tri now. Major trimester limbo going on!! Im wondering if I should just lurk around 3rd tri from now on. 

Ive also been for a maccies breakfast, my dad came an picked me up just to take me :) 

Not seen any more activity by the suspected troll, I think her account might have been suspended :thumbup: 

Im finding now that I can feel bubs moving more on the outside than from then inside :wacko: I must be getting used to the movements! Its so weird when I put my hands on my belly I can feel little hands and feet and feel when she turns over :cloud9: 

Oh and its V-day for me!! :dance: :happydance: xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> Oh and its V-day for me!! :dance: :happydance: xxx


Yey on 'V' Day....:happydance: Congrats


----------



## Nut_Shake

Pixxie - Yay vday!!!!

Kelly - Well, i have once again been lazy lazy lazy. BUT not today, hubby is home watching me so im making use of myself on the computer, lots of accounts to do and errands to run and bits to organise.

I'm feeling mroe movement too! Not as much as you guys tho, i dont so much have arms and legs coming out of my belly, looks more like a random slight prod that you really have to concentrate to see :(


----------



## cho

Thanks girls for your advise hopefully mw will advise me, but if not i will see doc.
I dont drink much cffiene so i dont think its that, its always at night i get it bad and every now and again in the day.
I was getting in a state last night, felt like bubs was being affected my the palpations but think he was prob eratic from me worrying but Dh felt him to and it was horrible he seemed really stressed, but he seems to be ok today :shrug: x


----------



## nikki-lou25

I just tried the multiquote thing and failed LOL :dohh:

Ness - do you have a surestart centre? They usually have a midwife drop in session one day a week :thumbup:they dont usually measure fundal height before 28 weeks (well mine didnt with Aimee) but listening to HB is usually routine, I wouldnt be happy either! 

McDs brekkie is something I've been cravin for weeks...super jealous! I AM having one this weekend, I will make sure of it! 

Thinkin of Macey and all the family today :flower: :hugs: 

Sherri - It is lovely that you posted, and we all still think about Devon Grace :flower:

c.holdway - I feel sorta normal now with the palpatations, but it can be worrying...phone NHS direct or your midwife if you worry too much hun.

I didnt get on much last night coz I declared war on the moses basket. Its the one I had for Aimee and the hood never stayed up...so since I'd taken the covers off to wash I went on a mission to fix it. I WON in the end! :happydance: I also put the bouncy/vibrating chair together and cleaned up the carseat and carrycot for my pram ready to sell. I'm still using the pram occasionally atm but prefer the buggy for easiness so I'm hopin to get it sold quick and soon coz its takin up space that I dont have.

Meeting my doula tonight as I am having a slight confidence crisis lol...my own fault for watchin too much TV :dohh:


----------



## ducky1502

Yay v-day for pixxie :happy dance: and yay nikki for winning your war :haha:

I'm sat at the computer in my dressing gown with wet hair, I love lazy mornings! Although OH will be home at 3 and I promised I would hang all the dry laundry in the wardrobe and hoover.... my stupid dog is seriously malting right now. He just has to walk through a room and it's covered in fur! Yuk!


----------



## nikki-lou25

ducky1502 said:


> Yay v-day for pixxie :happy dance: and yay nikki for winning your war :haha:
> 
> I'm sat at the computer in my dressing gown with wet hair, I love lazy mornings! Although OH will be home at 3 and I promised I would hang all the dry laundry in the wardrobe and hoover.... my stupid dog is seriously malting right now. He just has to walk through a room and it's covered in fur! Yuk!

I'm jealous!! I want a lazy morning...instead of a hose both me and Aimee down coz she pooped EVERYWHERE in her cot kinda mornin! :sick:


----------



## cho

nikki-lou25 said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Yay v-day for pixxie :happy dance: and yay nikki for winning your war :haha:
> 
> I'm sat at the computer in my dressing gown with wet hair, I love lazy mornings! Although OH will be home at 3 and I promised I would hang all the dry laundry in the wardrobe and hoover.... my stupid dog is seriously malting right now. He just has to walk through a room and it's covered in fur! Yuk!
> 
> I'm jealous!! I want a lazy morning...instead of a hose both me and Aimee down coz she pooped EVERYWHERE in her cot kinda mornin! :sick:Click to expand...

Oh no, did dhe take her nappy off? lol :dohh:x


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nikki-lou - Bless her!! Not the nicest of mornings...

I'm selling my first items on ebay today! EEK!! I've never used it before, my hubby has used it a few times. I hope i don't get too confused...

And i do NOT appreciate December Dreamers being all the way over here, it's so annoying!


----------



## Pixxie

Nikki what a lovely morning you have had :haha: 

Ok so Ill admit since I got the baby clothes I have stared to pack the babys hospital bag :blush: Obviously I dont know how long Ill be in, a couple of days maybe if all goes well? So do you think 4 vests and 5 baby grows is too much to take? I thought I better bring more than 2 days worth because of spit-ups/nappy leakages etc? xxx


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Morning girls, were not very talkative this morning.
> 
> One more 24 hour shift then iv got 10 days off :happydance:
> 
> Wont be long till i get my HIP so i can go shopping :D

Good Lozzy Im glad you have time off- long enough for a proper rest and BOOO! To your work for giving you such ridiculous shifts. 



till bob said:


> hi girls hope ur all well really sorry but again not had chance to catch up havin a bad day got little maceys funeral in an hour and im dreadin it so much cant imagine wat my cousin is goin through this mornin which got me thinkin of sherri has anyone heard from her hope shes doin ok poor thing anyway hope u all have a better day then me il pop on later xxx

Tilbob - thinking of you all hon. :hugs:



Pixxie said:


> INot seen any more activity by the suspected troll, I think her account might have been suspended :thumbup:
> 
> Im finding now that I can feel bubs moving more on the outside than from
> Oh and its V-day for me!! :dance: :happydance: xxx

I think you might be right - also :yipee: for V Day!! I really cant wait for mine 



Pixxie said:


> *Nikki what a lovely morning you have had  *Ok so Ill admit since I got the baby clothes I have stared to pack the babys hospital bag :blush: xxx

Mornings like that will come to us all no doubt! 

Pixxie I was talking to a male colleague yesterday who advised an early hospital bag -his wife went 3-4 weeks early with both of theirs. :) You arent obsessive you are just organised. Male colleagues wife is usually super organised but she hadnt packed hers. :)

She was actually offered steroid injections with the first because they said she was too small - she refused went into labour the next day and delivered a perfectly healthy 5lb7ounce baby. No need for those injections at all.

Mmmm just had lovely hot quiche for lunch. -lots of cheese mmmmmmm
Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

I AM SO GRUMPY!! :cry:
Got up at 6 to go to work, did some shopping, had to get the bus home because OH has the car! Then i couldn't get a seat! Also the bus had to go a diverted way so i had to walk 20 mins in the sodding rain, now im soaking, tired and grumpy!!
:cry:
Hope all your days are going better than mine :(


----------



## Mizze

Aw MummyClo :hugs: Here have some cyber :wine: to relax :)

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Its ok i bought some Ben&Jerrys Baked alaska! I wil eat the whole tub, because i can!!


----------



## WILSMUM

I feel really lucky with my mw care here - although there are 3 and u never know which one yr gonna get, they are all really nice and have never seemed rushed. I feel like I've had loads of appointments and have heard babies hb everytime. It really is different living up north - like going back in time about 20 or so years!!!!

I just spent about 2 hours doing the monthly grocery shop online this morning - didn't seem like much so sure I've forgotten loads!! And I got quite a few extras as well like razor blades for DH (which are bloody expensive), maternity pads and breast pads and loads of yummy biccies and ice cream!

Took some bump pics earlier and trying to get them off my new camera - will post as soon as I do!!! Still nowhere near as big as half of u girls!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Pixxie don't worry about packing too early, it's your first baby, part of the fun :)

I got my pilates dvd in the post today. https://www.amazon.co.uk/10-Minute-...ef=sr_1_1?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1282738062&sr=1-1 This is the one I got, free postage too. Although I paid £3.97... not sure why it's now £4.09 :shrug:

Well so far I've tried out 2 of the 10min sections and it was BRILLIANT! It actually felt like I was working out a bit but it wasn't too intense. I wouldn't recommend it for anyone who is not used to ANY exercise at all but I'm definately happy with the purchase. A lot of pregnancy stuff is quite literally just breathing exercises and maybe a little stretching. My plan is to do a couple of 10min sections whenever I can. 

Just thought I would let you all know about it because it's SO cheap so if you don't like it then you haven't wasted a lot of money. I will probably ache a little bit tomorrow after only 20mins of the dvd :haha: because all I do now is walk the dog.


----------



## mummyclo

:cry: :cry: what is wrong with me today!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pixxie said:


> I dont like the thread being here either, it feels like Im really isolated from 2nd tri now. Major trimester limbo going on!! Im wondering if I should just lurk around 3rd tri from now on.
> 
> Ive also been for a maccies breakfast, my dad came an picked me up just to take me :)
> 
> Not seen any more activity by the suspected troll, I think her account might have been suspended :thumbup:
> 
> Im finding now that I can feel bubs moving more on the outside than from then inside :wacko: I must be getting used to the movements! Its so weird when I put my hands on my belly I can feel little hands and feet and feel when she turns over :cloud9:
> 
> Oh and its V-day for me!! :dance: :happydance: xxx

congrats on v day!!! who is the suspected troll?? think I've missed something :dohh:



c.holdway said:


> Thanks girls for your advise hopefully mw will advise me, but if not i will see doc.
> I dont drink much cffiene so i dont think its that, its always at night i get it bad and every now and again in the day.
> I was getting in a state last night, felt like bubs was being affected my the palpations but think he was prob eratic from me worrying but Dh felt him to and it was horrible he seemed really stressed, but he seems to be ok today :shrug: x

Hope you feel better soon hun :flower:



mummyclo said:


> I AM SO GRUMPY!! :cry:
> Got up at 6 to go to work, did some shopping, had to get the bus home because OH has the car! Then i couldn't get a seat! Also the bus had to go a diverted way so i had to walk 20 mins in the sodding rain, now im soaking, tired and grumpy!!
> :cry:
> Hope all your days are going better than mine :(

Sending you :hugs: Bloody hormones!!

Thanks for Kelly on telling me how to do this!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

well here are my 26+3 bump pics!
Dunno where this baby is hiding!
 



Attached Files:







26+3 (2).jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3









26+3 (3).jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3









26+3.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> I AM SO GRUMPY!! :cry:
> Got up at 6 to go to work, did some shopping, had to get the bus home because OH has the car! Then i couldn't get a seat! Also the bus had to go a diverted way so i had to walk 20 mins in the sodding rain, now im soaking, tired and grumpy!!
> :cry:
> Hope all your days are going better than mine :(

Bless you...:hugs: There are days when I feel like this too, like everything is spinning in my head & I have no idea where to start! :wacko:

Why not have a relaxing bath & then cosy up with your duvet & Ben & Jerrys :winkwink:


----------



## mummyclo

WILSMUM said:


> well here are my 26+3 bump pics!
> Dunno where this baby is hiding!

Gorgeous bump! You've really popped! Looks pretty much the same size as mine! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

WILSMUM said:


> well here are my 26+3 bump pics!
> Dunno where this baby is hiding!


Thats a lovely bump....:thumbup: You look like you have a long torso, so LO can really stretch out :baby::thumbup:

Im so short I often worry that my LO may feel claustrophobic :wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> Thanks for Kelly on telling me how to do this!! :happydance::happydance:

No probs :hugs: It helps doesnt it :winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Ness I know how you feel, although I do get to listen to hb, she does have a feel etc it's extremely rushed and I'm hardly given a second to speak myself before I'm ushered out. I've come to expect it now and just don't go in with any expectations. I'm changing doctors surgery after my next appointment on tuesday so I will see if I get a better midwife.
> 
> yeah it is crappy I've only heard bubs hb once at my mw appts and I know i've got my doppler but its always nice to get that at your appt and for her to have a feel to comfort you that everything is normal. She's never felt my uterus at all!
> 
> Hope you get a better service at your new surgery then, wish I could bloody change lol!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same about midwife appointments...Such a let down :nope:
> 
> So, lets look on the bright side of this::thumbup:
> 
> When I was having DS1 (18 years ago) at every midwife/doctor appointment we had to have 'internals' :growlmad: Thank goodness that has been phased out :happydance:Click to expand...

ha ha that is a definite plus point! yikes! 



Pixxie said:


> I dont like the thread being here either, it feels like Im really isolated from 2nd tri now. Major trimester limbo going on!! Im wondering if I should just lurk around 3rd tri from now on.
> 
> Ive also been for a maccies breakfast, my dad came an picked me up just to take me :)
> 
> Not seen any more activity by the suspected troll, I think her account might have been suspended :thumbup:
> 
> Im finding now that I can feel bubs moving more on the outside than from then inside :wacko: I must be getting used to the movements! Its so weird when I put my hands on my belly I can feel little hands and feet and feel when she turns over :cloud9:
> 
> Oh and its V-day for me!! :dance: :happydance: xxx

I hate being in here too I never know if the thread has been updated unless I go back to user cp and I like to loiter in 2nd tri to see if anything interesting is going on lol! 

I think I feel my girl better from the outside like I can tell if it's a foot or a hand ha ha so cute! Can also see when she's turning over and her little butt stuck up in the air :cloud9: 

Congrats on V-day!! xx



Nut_Shake said:



> Pixxie - Yay vday!!!!
> 
> Kelly - Well, i have once again been lazy lazy lazy. BUT not today, hubby is home watching me so im making use of myself on the computer, lots of accounts to do and errands to run and bits to organise.
> 
> I'm feeling mroe movement too! Not as much as you guys tho, i dont so much have arms and legs coming out of my belly, looks more like a random slight prod that you really have to concentrate to see :(

probably just cos there's less room in there :haha: x



nikki-lou25 said:


> I just tried the multiquote thing and failed LOL :dohh:
> 
> Ness - do you have a surestart centre? They usually have a midwife drop in session one day a week :thumbup:they dont usually measure fundal height before 28 weeks (well mine didnt with Aimee) but listening to HB is usually routine, I wouldnt be happy either!
> 
> Meeting my doula tonight as I am having a slight confidence crisis lol...my own fault for watchin too much TV :dohh:

I don't know to be honest never checked - I have my doppler if I want to hear her luckily but I think it's pretty shoddy she didnt check anyway! 

Aw hope it goes well with your doula! 



WILSMUM said:


> I feel really lucky with my mw care here - although there are 3 and u never know which one yr gonna get, they are all really nice and have never seemed rushed. I feel like I've had loads of appointments and have heard babies hb everytime. *It really is different living up north* - like going back in time about 20 or so years!!!!

I live in Yorkshire Anouska so I'm pretty up north too lol but perhaps cos it's a big city where I live and there's only one mw for my area it's more stretched - still doesnt excuse it though. 

I HATE it when everyone says "oh well NHS is free" like frigg it is - the amount of tax i pay every month dictates otherwise. It's only free if you don't pay tax! grrr! 

I've only had 3 appts so far everyone else seems to have had quite a few

xx


----------



## WILSMUM

I am tall - 5ft 9 - and did wonder whether this had an impact on bump size as I wasn't big with DS either!!


----------



## KellyC75

I dont usually worry...But my LO is really quiet today

When she has kicked, they are tiny, tiny gentle kicks

What do you reckon, just a tired day? :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

KellyC75 said:


> I dont usually worry...But my LO is really quiet today
> 
> When she has kicked, they are tiny, tiny gentle kicks
> 
> What do you reckon, just a tired day? :shrug:

Just a quiet day! My lil man has quiet days, usually after an active day :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

Aaaahh well I do live in a small town so mayb thats it!
When I had DS that wasin a big town down south and there was more than one mw for the town.


----------



## WILSMUM

Mines having a quiet day - after an active night! Wish it would sleep when I sleep!!! Lol!!!


----------



## KellyC75

WILSMUM said:


> Mines having a quiet day - after an active night! Wish it would sleep when I sleep!!! Lol!!!

& we'll be sleeping when they sleep in a few months! :wacko:


----------



## mummyclo

KellyC75 said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> Mines having a quiet day - after an active night! Wish it would sleep when I sleep!!! Lol!!!
> 
> & we'll be sleeping when they sleep in a few months! :wacko:Click to expand...

Don't remind me! :dohh:


----------



## WILSMUM

If yr lucky! That never worked out for me with Wil!! 

Lucky for me DH wants to do all the night feeds so hopefully I'll be able to sleep when he takes baby downstairs to feed it - probably highly unlikely, spect I'll be laying there listening to what they're up to!!!

Right now I've gotta go to co-op and get milk and.............................. i'm sure there was soemthign else but I can't for the life of me remember what it is now!!! Damn baby brain!!!


----------



## Nessicle

yeah kel my girl has days like that too - just gentle taps here and there like she can't be arsed :haha: x


----------



## cho

WILSMUM said:


> If yr lucky! That never worked out for me with Wil!!
> 
> Lucky for me DH wants to do all the night feeds so hopefully I'll be able to sleep when he takes baby downstairs to feed it - probably highly unlikely, spect I'll be laying there listening to what they're up to!!!
> 
> Right now I've gotta go to co-op and get milk and.............................. i'm sure there was soemthign else but I can't for the life of me remember what it is now!!! Damn baby brain!!!

cake.... lots of cake lol xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Happy vday pixxie! :happydance:

Kelly mine has alot of quiet days,more so then active days lately n:shrug:

Wilsmum-lovely neat bump, ur really starting to get bigger now!! :happydance:

Mummyclo :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ness ive only had 2 apts so far and next 1 nis at 28 weeks BUT this is my 2nd and im sure with jake i had apts every 4 weeks which i thought is generally the same with everyones first baby :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

So............why can't i upload my pictures to anywhere!! SO annoyng :(


----------



## mummyclo

.................. here it goes then :blush:
Ewww stretch mark! i didn't even know i had!!
 



Attached Files:







051.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 6









052.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6









054.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kerrieann

Lovely bump pics mummyclo!! x


----------



## mummyclo

Thanks i get easily :blush: about my body LOL


----------



## Kerrieann

Hehe me too hun! Dont worry! x


----------



## Pixxie

- Butterfly - said:


> congrats on v day!!! who is the suspected troll?? think I've missed something :dohh:

Ill PM you, dont want to get in trouble! ;) 



WILSMUM said:


> well here are my 26+3 bump pics!
> Dunno where this baby is hiding!

Your bump is lovely! :) 



mummyclo said:


> .................. here it goes then :blush:
> Ewww stretch mark! i didn't even know i had!!

Your bump is lovely too! 


Gonna have to do my viable bump pic in a couple of days :) 

Thanks for reassuring me Im not a total loon for getting started with the hospital bag :haha: Im doing it mainly to save on the wardrobe space... honest :blush: 

Do you think 4 vests and 5 babygrows is too much then? all the lists say 2 or 3 but Im worried it wont be enough? 

xxx


----------



## mummyclo

I think they say to pack 2 nights worth of stuff Pixxie. I would say thats enough, and if not im sure someone can fetch some more?
Don't fret!! :hugs:


----------



## Pixxie

I think Im getting a bit of first timer nerves now :wacko: starting to doubt I have the knowledge to look after a newborn baby! Especially when I start thinking about things too much, like if vests are supposed to go under other clothes why have all these ones got lovely pictures and words on!? And when shes here when am I going to have time to do any washing or do the pots!? :shock: :rofl: 

Ive actually gone mad in the last few days xx


----------



## Nessicle

lol pixxie I'm the same and starting to feel a bit anxious about having a baby - I'm obviously so excited but at the same time scared and nervous!

Chloe that's a lovely bump!! Nothing to be embarrassed about from what I can see in your piccie! x


----------



## Pixxie

Ive never even babysat a baby before and they are going to let me leave the hospital with one :shock: :haha: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Pixxie pm me too hun, hehe! I was the same when i was having ds, and it was at around this time too,i had everything i and he needed yet was so anxious and nervous all the time. its funny how when the baby is born ur natural maternal instincts kick in straight away and just seem to know what to do iykwim? Of course we got some things wrong but we just laughed and learned from it! Now looking back i dont know what i was nervous about because it all just seems to "fit" into place!


----------



## Pixxie

Its funny because even though Ive never looked after a newborn, I know in my head what things to do with them but I dont know how I know this! :rofl: 

Also I keep dreaming that I go into labour and OH misses everything because he cant get back from work in time :dohh: My mum keeps telling me to wait for the dreams that I give birth to an alien or an animal instead of a baby :shock: xxx


----------



## cho

Hi went to mw app, all ok!
Palpatations she said is completely normal just your body not coping brill and it struggles but its harmless :)
I ahve got carpal tnnel syndrome and she siad if it gets worse she will refer me but its not too bad at mo, she wouldnt measure fundus as she onlt measures after 25... tut 2 days out lol x


----------



## Pixxie

Glad to hear everything's alright Charlotte :) xx


----------



## mummyclo

I am the same, never changed a nappy in my life! And in 3 months i will have a baby of my own!! :help:
:dohh:
And thanks Ness! Very kind of you to say! :)


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely bump mummyclo....:thumbup:

Glad your 'A' Ok Charlotte, just try not to worry about them, it makes them worse! :wacko: Vicious circle!



Pixxie said:


> I think Im getting a bit of first timer nerves now :wacko:
> And when shes here when am I going to have time to do any washing or do the pots!? :shock: :rofl:
> 
> Ive actually gone mad in the last few days xx

Bless you Pixxie....Im feeling some of the same things....:wacko:

Because I remember exactly what its like to get yourself a cup out, put the tea-bag in, boil the kettle & then for it to still be sat there at 5-6pm, when DH says 'You having a cup of tea'....:dohh:


----------



## Kerrieann

Glad everythings ok charlotte, i had capel tunnel syndrome with jake but it went by about 8 months i think. i was told you dont get measured until 28 weeks as it isnt very accurate before that? :shrug: probly different allover uk lol. Ive tried measuring myself but get mixed measurements lol, sometimes its 23 and other its 29!!!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: sounds like me now kelly!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Pixxie said:


> Its funny because even though Ive never looked after a newborn, I know in my head what things to do with them but I dont know how I know this! :rofl:
> 
> Also I keep dreaming that I go into labour and OH misses everything because he cant get back from work in time :dohh: My mum keeps telling me to wait for the dreams that I give birth to an alien or an animal instead of a baby :shock: xxx

I dreamt that Aimee was green and said "mummy I'm a vampire" when I was pregnant!! Was a bizarre dream and really vivid. 
Oh how I laughed when she started teething and her 1st two teeth were not central top teeth like "normal" but top 2 outer ones...so she actually looked like a vampire til her middle top teeth came through - she wasnt green though (obv) :wacko:



c.holdway said:


> Hi went to mw app, all ok!
> Palpatations she said is completely normaljust your body not coping brill and it struggles but its harmless :)
> I ahve got carpal tnnel syndrome and she siad if it gets worse she will refer me but its not too bad at mo, she wouldnt measure fundus as she onlt measures after 25... tut 2 days out lol x

Oh I'm glad all well and it's normal...even I feel better now knowing its normal.



mummyclo said:


> I am the same, never changed a nappy in my life! And in 3 months i will have a baby of my own!! :help:
> :dohh:

I was the same before I had Aimee, I'd only ever held a few newborns. Things are really different when it is your own baby though. 

I'm so tired today! *yawns*


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> Pixxie pm me too hun, hehe! I was the same when i was having ds, and it was at around this time too,i had everything i and he needed yet was so anxious and nervous all the time. its funny how when the baby is born ur natural maternal instincts kick in straight away and just seem to know what to do iykwim? Of course we got some things wrong but we just laughed and learned from it! Now looking back i dont know what i was nervous about because it all just seems to "fit" into place!

Good to know the maternal instinct will kick in lol! I keep thinking - how will I entertain a baby cos it's hard work entertaining someone elses child :haha: 



c.holdway said:


> Hi went to mw app, all ok!
> Palpatations she said is completely normal just your body not coping brill and it struggles but its harmless :)
> I ahve got carpal tnnel syndrome and she siad if it gets worse she will refer me but its not too bad at mo, she wouldnt measure fundus as she onlt measures after 25... tut 2 days out lol x

Ah good news on the palpitations chick though not much fun for you! 

Sucks about CTS hope it clears up! 

Thats stupid about fundus height as if two days makes a difference! tut 

Well I'm not worried in that case that the mw didnt check mine just pissed at her for not listening to baby's hb and for rushing me! 

Oh well! 

onwards and upwards! 

Off for a curry with the in-laws tonight - hoping I don't bloody stub my toe again :haha: xx


----------



## WILSMUM

I wouldn't worry about entertaining a baby - they pretty much don't do anything except, eat, sleep, poo and cry to start with and then the simplest things entertain them, just watching you doing housework and stuff will do it!!!! The noise of the hoover can even calm them if they're being angsty!!
Whati will say though is find yrself a baby group to go to as u'll need to get out of the hosue and "socialise" with other mums and babies otherwise u'll go stir crazy and start climbing the walls!!!!


----------



## Pixxie

WILSMUM said:


> Whati will say though is find yrself a baby group to go to as u'll need to get out of the hosue and "socialise" with other mums and babies otherwise u'll go stir crazy and start climbing the walls!!!!

Good thinking batman! :thumbup: xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

WILSMUM said:


> well here are my 26+3 bump pics!
> Dunno where this baby is hiding!

Perfect bump!!



KellyC75 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for Kelly on telling me how to do this!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> No probs :hugs: It helps doesnt it :winkwink:Click to expand...

It really does I can't believe how much easier it is and hope I'm not missing anyone out now!



Nessicle said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Ness I know how you feel, although I do get to listen to hb, she does have a feel etc it's extremely rushed and I'm hardly given a second to speak myself before I'm ushered out. I've come to expect it now and just don't go in with any expectations. I'm changing doctors surgery after my next appointment on tuesday so I will see if I get a better midwife.
> 
> yeah it is crappy I've only heard bubs hb once at my mw appts and I know i've got my doppler but its always nice to get that at your appt and for her to have a feel to comfort you that everything is normal. She's never felt my uterus at all!
> 
> Hope you get a better service at your new surgery then, wish I could bloody change lol!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel the same about midwife appointments...Such a let down :nope:
> 
> So, lets look on the bright side of this::thumbup:
> 
> When I was having DS1 (18 years ago) at every midwife/doctor appointment we had to have 'internals' :growlmad: Thank goodness that has been phased out :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha that is a definite plus point! yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> I dont like the thread being here either, it feels like Im really isolated from 2nd tri now. Major trimester limbo going on!! Im wondering if I should just lurk around 3rd tri from now on.
> 
> Ive also been for a maccies breakfast, my dad came an picked me up just to take me :)
> 
> Not seen any more activity by the suspected troll, I think her account might have been suspended :thumbup:
> 
> Im finding now that I can feel bubs moving more on the outside than from then inside :wacko: I must be getting used to the movements! Its so weird when I put my hands on my belly I can feel little hands and feet and feel when she turns over :cloud9:
> 
> Oh and its V-day for me!! :dance: :happydance: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I hate being in here too I never know if the thread has been updated unless I go back to user cp and I like to loiter in 2nd tri to see if anything interesting is going on lol!
> 
> I think I feel my girl better from the outside like I can tell if it's a foot or a hand ha ha so cute! Can also see when she's turning over and her little butt stuck up in the air :cloud9:
> 
> Congrats on V-day!! xx
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Pixxie - Yay vday!!!!
> 
> Kelly - Well, i have once again been lazy lazy lazy. BUT not today, hubby is home watching me so im making use of myself on the computer, lots of accounts to do and errands to run and bits to organise.
> 
> I'm feeling mroe movement too! Not as much as you guys tho, i dont so much have arms and legs coming out of my belly, looks more like a random slight prod that you really have to concentrate to see :(Click to expand...
> 
> probably just cos there's less room in there :haha: x
> 
> 
> 
> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> I just tried the multiquote thing and failed LOL :dohh:
> 
> Ness - do you have a surestart centre? They usually have a midwife drop in session one day a week :thumbup:they dont usually measure fundal height before 28 weeks (well mine didnt with Aimee) but listening to HB is usually routine, I wouldnt be happy either!
> 
> Meeting my doula tonight as I am having a slight confidence crisis lol...my own fault for watchin too much TV :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know to be honest never checked - I have my doppler if I want to hear her luckily but I think it's pretty shoddy she didnt check anyway!
> 
> Aw hope it goes well with your doula!
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> I feel really lucky with my mw care here - although there are 3 and u never know which one yr gonna get, they are all really nice and have never seemed rushed. I feel like I've had loads of appointments and have heard babies hb everytime. *It really is different living up north* - like going back in time about 20 or so years!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Yorkshire Anouska so I'm pretty up north too lol but perhaps cos it's a big city where I live and there's only one mw for my area it's more stretched - still doesnt excuse it though.
> 
> I HATE it when everyone says "oh well NHS is free" like frigg it is - the amount of tax i pay every month dictates otherwise. It's only free if you don't pay tax! grrr!
> 
> I've only had 3 appts so far everyone else seems to have had quite a few
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I have only had two appts so far and not having another mw appt until 27 weeks gone. Thought with my history of mc and also losing Mollie they would keep close eye on me but :nope:. But I don't need mw - I've got you ladies! :flower:


----------



## cho

Thanks girls, she also said it was me stressing baby out not palpatations oohps!
I still cant work out how to quote i know i add the + bit but dont get what to do next sorry girls im lame please explain lol x


----------



## cho

oh kerri sorry hun forgot to say your bump is looking beautiful x


----------



## cho

and mummyclo lovely bump... sorry girls ive been bit panicky today so only really spoke about meself lol:dohh:
Im ok now:thumbup:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Click + (next to quote) on everyone u wanna quote, then on the last person click quote and it takes you to the reply box :D


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks charlotte! Try not to stress hun :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

c.holdway said:


> and mummyclo lovely bump... sorry girls ive been bit panicky today so only really spoke about meself lol:dohh:
> Im ok now:thumbup:

Glad to hear it :hugs:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Sorry everyone, way too many pages to scroll back to!

I finally finished my selling frenzy on ebay! It's quite cool actually!! Not as hard as i thought it would be, lol.

If anyone is looking for professional singing equipment (I used to sing once upon a time), a keyboard, or a camcorder just let me know! Haha xx


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Nat - ill let you know if i get a voice transplant!!


----------



## cho

:thumbup:Thanks nikki


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> I still cant work out how to quote i know i add the + bit but dont get what to do next sorry girls im lame please explain lol x


Once youve clicked the ''+ on all the posts you wanna reply to, you then click 'post reply' as normal...

You will then see all the posts your gonna reply to

You can then delete some of the other members text, if its not relavant

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## mrsbling

Yay - I have moved up another box today :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Pixxie

mrsbling said:


> Yay - I have moved up another box today :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:shock: Jealous! xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Ah wow i wondered when we move upanother box! 5 more days for me then too :yipee:


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann said:


> Ah wow i wondered when we move upanother box! 5 more days for me then too :yipee:

And me! :happydance:


----------



## till bob

hi girls thanks for all ur kind words today was awful i was ok untill i saw the tiny white coffin then once i started i cudnt stop glad its all over now and she can rest in peace. all ur bump pics r lovely and congrats on the ppl who have made v day sorry ur feelin crap charlotte hope u feel better soon pixxie not sure wats happened but hope uve got it sorted hun iv got my mw app on mon with this hip grant do u fill out a form then they send u cheque in the post xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Tillbob :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: you sound alot stronger then i would have been xx

Ive just noticed that the november sparklers are in the third tri section :shrug: shall i move us over there too??? I dont like being here lol


----------



## Pixxie

Sorry to hear you had a tough day :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pixxie

Kerrieann said:


> Ive just noticed that the november sparklers are in the third tri section :shrug: shall i move us over there too??? I dont like being here lol

Cant hurt to try, we might get moved back though xx


----------



## till bob

kerrie i was stronger than i thought id be tbh i think because she would have been 3 weeks old yday and havin gone through the postmortum and that bein in a strange place (if that makes sense) its a relief that shes home and can be laid to rest at least now we have all got a place to go and talk to her it was the hardest thing iv ever been 2 and seein ppl like my dad so upset was awful but it was a lovely service and my cousin did her proud she was so brave xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Re the HIP Grant: Theres a bit of the form the MW fills out and signs then you take it away and fill the rest out yrself (its only 1 piece of paper) and it comes with an envelope so you stick it in the post and then they transfer the money directly into yr account - took 10 days from posting the form till the money appeared in my account!


----------



## Pixxie

Aw we got moved back :(


----------



## - Butterfly -

c.holdway said:


> oh kerri sorry hun forgot to say your bump is looking beautiful x

Yes i think your bump is beautiful too Kerri x :flower:


----------



## Kerrieann

- Butterfly - said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> oh kerri sorry hun forgot to say your bump is looking beautiful x
> 
> Yes i think your bump is beautiful too Kerri x :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks butterfly! 

I cant believe we got moved back but november have stayed! :shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

- Butterfly - said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> oh kerri sorry hun forgot to say your bump is looking beautiful x
> 
> Yes i think your bump is beautiful too Kerri x :flower:Click to expand...

Thankyou :flower:

I cant believe we have been moved back when novembers have stayed!! :shrug:


----------



## Pixxie

I know, why do they get to stay but we dont? :(


----------



## till bob

oh well girls at least we r all together over here xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

mrsbling said:


> Yay - I have moved up another box today :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Omg only 2 boxes left for you mrsbling!



till bob said:


> hi girls thanks for all ur kind words today was awful i was ok untill i saw the tiny white coffin then once i started i cudnt stop glad its all over now and she can rest in peace. all ur bump pics r lovely and congrats on the ppl who have made v day sorry ur feelin crap charlotte hope u feel better soon pixxie not sure wats happened but hope uve got it sorted hun iv got my mw app on mon with this hip grant do u fill out a form then they send u cheque in the post xx

It's such a heartbreaking thing for anyone to go through. Sending you hugs. :flower:



Kerrieann said:


> Yes i think your bump is beautiful too Kerri x :flower:

Thanks butterfly! 

I cant believe we got moved back but november have stayed! :shrug:[/QUOTE]

It could be because we talk WAY more than them!! lol


----------



## Pixxie

I suppose! It feels really isolated from everything else though, Im feeling a little lost since we moved lol x


----------



## Kerrieann

Me too, i feel really lost and dont really post anywhere else now, whereas i used to post on alot of the 2nd tri threads but dont now!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pixxie said:


> I suppose! It feels really isolated from everything else though, Im feeling a little lost since we moved lol x

It doesn't bother me where we are because I find our thread via my User CP and I rarely bother with the 2nd tri threads - found them boring and irritating mostly!! Especially with people like the troll! lol


----------



## Pixxie

I just feel like I dont belong anywhere now lol. Like Ive outgrown 2nd tri, answering the same questions and giving the same advice all the time but 3rd tri is so scary... everyone is having babies in there :shock: 

Good job I have you lot or Id be in a right pickle!! :D xx


----------



## WILSMUM

ducky1502 said:


> A lot of my movement is not really low down... I don't understand why though. I hope he's not head down already....... :nope:




- Butterfly - said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> I suppose! It feels really isolated from everything else though, Im feeling a little lost since we moved lol x
> 
> It doesn't bother me where we are because I find our thread via my User CP and I rarely bother with the 2nd tri threads - found them boring and irritating mostly!! Especially with people like the troll! lolClick to expand...

I'm the same as you hun - not bothered and cba with a lot of the other people - some of the threads I've read I've just thought yeah whatevert get over yrself!! Mind you DH and I have had quite a good laugh over some of them!!! :blush:


----------



## - Butterfly -

WILSMUM said:


> yeah whatevert get over yrself[/COLOR]!! Mind you DH and I have had quite a good laugh over some of them!!! :blush:

LOL I know what you mean. There is a girl on there that starts a new thread every hour! lol :dohh:


----------



## till bob

pixxie u make me laugh i was readin another post ud written about never even baby sat and the hospital is gona let u home with 1 lol me and my hubby had a chuckle over that made me smile after havin a crap day hun thanks xx


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm off to heat up leftover shepherds pie and catch hollyoaks!!!!


----------



## till bob

i had that for my tea 2 it was yummy i usually heat sum bk up later but today there wasnt any left over :blush:


----------



## Mizze

Oh well - back here again then! :) No third tri for us today! 

Just caught up - Tillbob -:hugs: honey. a heart rending day for you all

MummyClo & Wilsmum - loving the bumps :)

Charlotte - glad the heart palpatations werent a problem. 

Oh its been a long day. Been in work from 8 to 6.30 - so tired but did what I wanted to. 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

So are we back here?


----------



## Kerrieann

yep ducky, we are back here now, just use this thread and leave other one x


----------



## Kerrieann

So are you ladies waiting until you are 27 week untill you move into 3rd tri? i dunno what to do lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

bugs me so much that we cant be in a trimester...its like we're outsiders! Rif Raf!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Kerrieann said:


> So are you ladies waiting until you are 27 week untill you move into 3rd tri? i dunno what to do lol

I read all tri's anyway but reply mostly in 2nd really so I'll just dip my toe in 3rd soon


----------



## ducky1502

I will probably wait until 27wks now, if we could still be a group in a trimester then I'd probably have moved over at 26wks. I don't feel part of a trimester anymore :(


----------



## nikki-lou25

No I dont Ducky - dont know why admins have done this to us??? Seems a bit daft really!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hello all!!

I'm not liking being over here at all, but at least we are all together i suppose!!

Who's the troll?? Lol! I'm rather bored of answering 2nd tri questions too, but 3rd tr scares me! Although i'm 3 weeks away from 3rd, feels like ages, but will be scary when i get there! :)

I've started grabbing things from all over the house and putting them on ebay to sell!! And i check every few minutes if anyone's bid on my items! Hahaha i'm obsessed already!! Bloody ebay!!


----------



## xkirstyx

yeah i feel like i dont fit in 2nd tri iv been going in 3rd tri for last week but still strange seeing everyone talking about labour!


----------



## Mama1985

Hey everyone!!!

Nut_Shake
Oooh whos the troll?? lol I'll beat it back under that bridge!!! Mwahahaha Oooh and congrats on the twins!!! I just saw your sig! lol

I suppose I should just say sorry now lol Ive been up since about 7 and Im feeling a little hyper!!! and all Ive had since I woke up is water! lol

Kerrieann

I dunno I might peek my head in at 26 weeks lol just to see whats going on! lol

Ooh for all the babys due around christmas day! how are you going to spend your christmas?? just wondering lol

oh another question for you ladies is anyone expecting their second or third child? I was just wondering how different it was? the pregnancies I mean, cos with my first Molly May wasn't very active and I remember having to go to the hospital a few times to check that she was ok, but this one is plenty active lol he is asleep now but when he is active he just kicks waits kicks waits kicks lol

*Squeals* YAY! I just persuaded my other half to go to macdonalds for me! Im finally getting that Macdonalds breakfast!! now....what to have?????

I wanted to change my just feeling thing to hungry, but it doesn't have it! lol oh well I'll just put it here
Just Feeling: :munch: Hungry


----------



## sammiwry

Hey!!!!

I'm not lost I'm back (Did get lost trying to find you all again!!)
Sorry to of been away so long but I've had no internet at my house and typically the week I am staying at my mums to save on petrol commuting as hubby is away is the week my internet gets turned on at home!

So as promised nearly a month ago I have a link for wedding pics:

Wedding Pics

and a link of Roxy pics so people can see my mad puppy:

Roxy Roo's


----------



## WILSMUM

Aww pics are gorgeous Sammi!

WooHoo! I'm well chuffed today - after not having my new contract through from work was fully expecting to not get paid this month but on just checking my internet banking there is a pending payment waiting to go in the bank from them tomorrow!!! And its a lot more than I expected!!!! WooHoo!!! So after gettign my HIP Grant through earlier in the week I'm feeling positively rich!!!! Feel a major baby spending spree coming on!!!!!! Hehe!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Mama1095, you are very hyper this morning lol!! :happydance: Glad to hear it tho, it makes me happy whe everyone else is happy!

Sammi!!!!!! I love the pics,you look stunning and your pup is soooo cute, is she a boxer?


----------



## sammiwry

She is indeed a boxer! A soppy one at that!


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> LOL I know what you mean. There is a girl on there that starts a new thread every hour! lol :dohh:

Seen those, bless her....I like reading lots of threads, but they seem a bit 'random' sometimes remind me of the Jeremy Kyle show! :wacko:





Kerrieann said:


> So are you ladies waiting until you are 27 week untill you move into 3rd tri? i dunno what to do lol

I am already posting over in 3rd tri! Technically, as im having a C.section a week early, im a week ahead anyway....I know im still a bit early, but I feel ready :thumbup: Its more about actually getting organised



nikki-lou25 said:


> bugs me so much that we cant be in a trimester...its like we're outsiders! Rif Raf!!

:haha: :haha::haha:



Mama1985 said:


> Hey everyone!!!
> 
> oh another question for you ladies is anyone expecting their second or third child? I was just wondering how different it was? the pregnancies I mean, cos with my first Molly May wasn't very active and I remember having to go to the hospital a few times to check that she was ok, but this one is plenty active lol he is asleep now but when he is active he just kicks waits kicks waits kicks lol

This pregnancy is very different to my Boys, they were very active & I used to get really huge kicks

With this LO she is much more gentle & only yesterday I posted that she wasnt moving to much & when she did, it was really really tiny taps

Enjoy your McD's :winkwink:




WILSMUM said:


> I'm feeling positively rich!!!! Feel a major baby spending spree coming on!!!!!! Hehe!!!!

:happydance: Yey...Happy shopping :happydance:


Lovely pictures Sammi.....You looked stunning on your wedding day :kiss:

What a sweet puppy too, bet he keeps you busy! :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Mama1095, you are very hyper this morning lol!! :happydance: Glad to hear it tho, it makes me happy whe everyone else is happy!

:happydance:Amazing what a McDonalds turns a pregnant woman into! :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Don't I've been wanting a Mcdonalds all week and trying to resist it! 

Roxy isn't too bad amuses herself most of the time or is asleep just have to watch her when we go out for a walk as she doesn't like coming home! 

Thank you for the lovely comments on the wedding pictures :D


----------



## cho

mrsbling said:


> Yay - I have moved up another box today :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

That seems scarey :shock:



till bob said:


> hi girls thanks for all ur kind words today was awful i was ok untill i saw the tiny white coffin then once i started i cudnt stop glad its all over now and she can rest in peace. all ur bump pics r lovely and congrats on the ppl who have made v day sorry ur feelin crap charlotte hope u feel better soon pixxie not sure wats happened but hope uve got it sorted hun iv got my mw app on mon with this hip grant do u fill out a form then they send u cheque in the post xx

tillbob, hope your ok :hugs:


Pixxie said:


> I just feel like I dont belong anywhere now lol. Like Ive outgrown 2nd tri, answering the same questions and giving the same advice all the time but 3rd tri is so scary... everyone is having babies in there :shock:
> Good job I have you lot or Id be in a right pickle!! :D xx

I feel the same seems to far away talking about labour... plus i am weird and get choked up everytime i read a birth story so will prob be a manic depresant(sp) by the time i have bubs lol



till bob said:


> i had that for my tea 2 it was yummy i usually heat sum bk up later but today there wasnt any left over :blush:

I made sheperds pie too nom nom nom


sammiwry said:


> Hey!!!!
> 
> I'm not lost I'm back (Did get lost trying to find you all again!!)
> Sorry to of been away so long but I've had no internet at my house and typically the week I am staying at my mums to save on petrol commuting as hubby is away is the week my internet gets turned on at home!
> 
> So as promised nearly a month ago I have a link for wedding pics:
> 
> Wedding Pics
> 
> and a link of Roxy pics so people can see my mad puppy:
> 
> Roxy Roo's

Glad you found your way back, you looked gorgeous and looks like a lovely day you had, pups cute too


----------



## KellyC75

Ever since my LO started kicking, she has been on the right hand side....This morning shes kicking the left! :baby:

I wonder if thats why things were a bit different yesterday, she was having a re-shuffle! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Out of interest why are we in this dark corner of bnb?


----------



## cho

:happydance:yey manages to use the quotes

Bit stressful at mine with having my mum here and her dog, i just dont get on with animals i find them too dirty lol, its gross.
Grrr theres hairs everywhere i look:growlmad:


----------



## cho

sammiwry said:


> Out of interest why are we in this dark corner of bnb?

I know its horrible...

Ladies i am in need of a bump buddy, is anyone interested???
Everyone seems to have one :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

I'm a week behind but I'd be bump buddies if you want?

I've got two tabs open for bnb one for dec dreamers and one for second tri and nosing in other sections :(


----------



## Nessicle

Morning ladies!! 

Kerrieann told me we have a third tri thread too now so gonna brave a nosey over there! 

Sammi good to have you back bump buddy!! The piccies are beautiful hun! Gorgeous doggy too - my sisters Puggle is called Roxie it's an ace name for a doggy! 

Well i'm bloody shattered today, just didnt sleep at all and really don't want to be in work got so much to do but can't be arsed! Oh well only today and tomorrow morning in work then I finish til Tuesday for the bank hol. Glad to be leaving early as it's Leeds Festival this weekend and I go home on the road that leads to it so traffic is usually pretty horrendous at around 5pm on the Friday so glad to be leaving work earlier! 

Ooh Lozzy, Sammi - viable tomorrow girls! :happydance: x


----------



## cho

sammiwry said:


> I'm a week behind but I'd be bump buddies if you want?
> 
> I've got two tabs open for bnb one for dec dreamers and one for second tri and nosing in other sections :(

Thanks hun, that will be cool :)
This is so annoying having to go back and fourth!



Nessicle said:


> Morning ladies!!
> 
> Kerrieann told me we have a third tri thread too now so gonna brave a nosey over there!
> 
> Sammi good to have you back bump buddy!! The piccies are beautiful hun! Gorgeous doggy too - my sisters Puggle is called Roxie it's an ace name for a doggy!
> 
> Well i'm bloody shattered today, just didnt sleep at all and really don't want to be in work got so much to do but can't be arsed! Oh well only today and tomorrow morning in work then I finish til Tuesday for the bank hol. Glad to be leaving early as it's Leeds Festival this weekend and I go home on the road that leads to it so traffic is usually pretty horrendous at around 5pm on the Friday so glad to be leaving work earlier!
> 
> Ooh Lozzy, Sammi - viable tomorrow girls! :happydance: x

The thread got moved back hun x


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> Out of interest why are we in this dark corner of bnb?


Cos we're naughty Girls....:tease:



c.holdway said:


> :happydance:yey manages to use the quotes

Yey...well done you :happydance:



Nessicle said:


> Morning ladies!!
> 
> Ooh Lozzy, Sammi - viable tomorrow girls! :happydance: x

Morning Ness.....Woohoo for tommorow ladies :wohoo:


----------



## sammiwry

Hey Ness!!! Its good to be back! 

That gorgeous doggy has just turned into a little horror as the post woman has been  

I know v day tomorrow so exciting! Means there is only 16 more weeks left hopefully!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nessicle said:


> Ooh Lozzy, Sammi - viable tomorrow girls! :happydance: x

Me toooooooo!!


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Ooh Lozzy, Sammi - viable tomorrow girls! :happydance: x
> 
> Me toooooooo!!Click to expand...

Yey Nut_Shake :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo congratstoo nut_shake


oo remembered what I was going to ask about! Hubby said something about the mention of milkshakes on here?! What did I miss?!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Mama1985 said:


> Hey everyone!!!
> 
> Nut_Shake
> Oooh whos the troll?? lol I'll beat it back under that bridge!!! Mwahahaha Oooh and congrats on the twins!!! I just saw your sig! lol
> 
> 
> *Squeals* YAY! I just persuaded my other half to go to macdonalds for me! Im finally getting that Macdonalds breakfast!! now....what to have?????
> 
> I wanted to change my just feeling thing to hungry, but it doesn't have it! lol oh well I'll just put it here
> Just Feeling: :munch: Hungry

I want macdonalds now!!!



sammiwry said:


> So as promised nearly a month ago I have a link for wedding pics:
> 
> Wedding Pics
> 
> and a link of Roxy pics so people can see my mad puppy:
> 
> Roxy Roo's

Such beautiful pics of your wedding! And HOWWW sweet is your doggy!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

^-------- Look at me multiple quoting and everything! Go me!


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> So as promised nearly a month ago I have a link for wedding pics:
> 
> Wedding Pics
> 
> and a link of Roxy pics so people can see my mad puppy:
> 
> Roxy Roo's
> 
> Such beautiful pics of your wedding! And HOWWW sweet is your doggy!!Click to expand...

Free to good home at the moment! Won't stop barking at the front door even though the post woman is long gone daft thing!!


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> The thread got moved back hun x

thanks chick I just saw the admin's post - booo!! :( no one can bloody find us in here it sucks!! x



sammiwry said:


> Hey Ness!!! Its good to be back!
> 
> That gorgeous doggy has just turned into a little horror as the post woman has been
> 
> I know v day tomorrow so exciting! Means there is only 16 more weeks left hopefully!!

he he little monkey!! 16 weeks yep and 12 weeks to maternity leave :happydance: swear I don't know how I'm still keeping going atm! I'm so tired lol! 



Nut_Shake said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Ooh Lozzy, Sammi - viable tomorrow girls! :happydance: x
> 
> Me toooooooo!!Click to expand...

yay Nat how the heck could I forget you lady?! Knew there was someone missing off my list! Baby brain doh!! xx


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> oo remembered what I was going to ask about! Hubby said something about the mention of milkshakes on here?! What did I miss?!

Oh nooooooo.....Dont get us started on milkshakes again! :haha:

Im going to Coffee Republic today, may try the 'ferrero rocher' one...:winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> ^-------- Look at me multiple quoting and everything! Go me!


Yey....Go you :happydance::winkwink:


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> oo remembered what I was going to ask about! Hubby said something about the mention of milkshakes on here?! What did I miss?!
> 
> Oh nooooooo.....Dont get us started on milkshakes again! :haha:
> 
> Im going to Coffee Republic today, may try the 'ferrero rocher' one...:winkwink:Click to expand...

But it sounds like a right laugh!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

ducky1502 said:


> I will probably wait until 27wks now, if we could still be a group in a trimester then I'd probably have moved over at 26wks. I don't feel part of a trimester anymore :(

Maybe we could have the trimester in the group title?



Nut_Shake said:


> Hello all!!
> 
> 
> I've started grabbing things from all over the house and putting them on ebay to sell!! And i check every few minutes if anyone's bid on my items! Hahaha i'm obsessed already!! Bloody ebay!!

At least your selling stuff and not just buying!!



sammiwry said:


> Hey!!!!
> 
> I'm not lost I'm back (Did get lost trying to find you all again!!)
> Sorry to of been away so long but I've had no internet at my house and typically the week I am staying at my mums to save on petrol commuting as hubby is away is the week my internet gets turned on at home!
> 
> So as promised nearly a month ago I have a link for wedding pics:
> 
> Wedding Pics
> 
> and a link of Roxy pics so people can see my mad puppy:
> 
> Roxy Roo's

Absolutely beautiful photos. Welcome back! Sent you a friends request on fb :flower:



WILSMUM said:


> Aww pics are gorgeous Sammi!
> 
> WooHoo! I'm well chuffed today - after not having my new contract through from work was fully expecting to not get paid this month but on just checking my internet banking there is a pending payment waiting to go in the bank from them tomorrow!!! And its a lot more than I expected!!!! WooHoo!!! So after gettign my HIP Grant through earlier in the week I'm feeling positively rich!!!! Feel a major baby spending spree coming on!!!!!! Hehe!!!!

Yay to baby shopping :happydance:



KellyC75 said:


> Ever since my LO started kicking, she has been on the right hand side....This morning shes kicking the left! :baby:
> 
> I wonder if thats why things were a bit different yesterday, she was having a re-shuffle! :haha:

Definitely sounds like a re-shuffle, it's natural for us to worry when we don't feel movements so it's great we can all share our experiences :hugs:



Nut_Shake said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Ooh Lozzy, Sammi - viable tomorrow girls! :happydance: x
> 
> Me toooooooo!!Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: to all the Viable babies!


Nut_Shake said:


> ^-------- Look at me multiple quoting and everything! Go me!

yay to multiple quoting :happydance: Kelly has started a craze!!


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> yay to multiple quoting :happydance: Kelly has started a craze!!

My 1st 'non~fattening' craze too! :happydance::haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Have accepted!


----------



## cho

mmm i could drink a nice cold milkshake ( of to cupboard) 
I put a 1lb on this week... looks like the start to m weight gain booo!


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> Have accepted!

yay :happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

c.holdway said:


> mmm i could drink a nice cold milkshake ( of to cupboard)
> I put a 1lb on this week... looks like the start to m weight gain booo!

Mmmm might join you but can't be arsed with any fancy one . . . just nesquick in my milk!!

1lb is good hun. I've not weighed myself for a week. I've already put on 1 and 1/2 stone. It's all on my tummy though, oh and a bit under my chin :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> mmm i could drink a nice cold milkshake ( of to cupboard)
> I put a 1lb on this week... looks like the start to m weight gain booo!

I know I have put on weight, but hey, worry about that later....:winkwink:


----------



## sammiwry

I weighed myself the other day, baring in mind I dont keep a track of my weight so the last time I weighed myself was around christmas and I was 65kg Monday I was 71kg so a 6kg in potentially 8 months was ok I thought?


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> I weighed myself the other day, baring in mind I dont keep a track of my weight so the last time I weighed myself was around christmas and I was 65kg Monday I was 71kg so a 6kg in potentially 8 months was ok I thought?

Yep sounds very healthy to me! :thumbup:


----------



## cho

- Butterfly - said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> mmm i could drink a nice cold milkshake ( of to cupboard)
> I put a 1lb on this week... looks like the start to m weight gain booo!
> 
> Mmmm might join you but can't be arsed with any fancy one . . . just nesquick in my milk!!
> 
> 1lb is good hun. I've not weighed myself for a week. I've already put on 1 and 1/2 stone. It's all on my tummy though, oh and a bit under my chin :dohh:Click to expand...

I only have nesquick too lol, think im goig to resort to a tea :)
I put 4stone on with ds not doing that again!
I was slim when i started last time, not this time so dont have the room for the lbs lol
Im pleased with the weight so far but know i will start gaining soon and i think it will be uncontrolable when it does :cry:


----------



## wishingforbub

I have picked up 7kg already ! I was 50kg when falling preggers now I am 56.9 !!!!! hehe :)


----------



## sammiwry

Thats what I thought! Must do a bump pic although it's only the last week or 2 looked baby bump and not fat!


----------



## cho

I lost 10lbs in first trim and now have gained 6 so still 4lb down so shouldnt moan!


----------



## sammiwry

Still not hearing much about these amazing milk shakes :(


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> Still not hearing much about these amazing milk shakes :(


Feel too guilty to talk about the 'famous nutella milkshakes' (use nutella, ice cream & milk:winkwink:) when everyone is talking weight issues! :blush:


----------



## sammiwry

Reckon cadburys chocolate spread would work as I don't have nutella?


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> Reckon cadburys chocolate spread would work as I don't have nutella?

Sure it would....:thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

I shall do that later then :D


----------



## cho

sammiwry said:


> Reckon cadburys chocolate spread would work as I don't have nutella?

OMG i didnt even know you could get cadburys my fav.. i think i will pop some of that in me trolly later along with ice cream lol x


----------



## sammiwry

Yup Tesco house it next to nutella!


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> I shall do that later then :D



Enjoy....:winkwink:

Im off to get dressed now!....:blush: Only 1 more week of school holidays, so making the most of p.jama mornings! :winkwink:

Have a great day everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Nut_Shake

LOL! You can make a milkshake with ANYTHING! I'll be making a banana and nutella milkshake a little later. Or maybe just banana with skimmed milk as a 'healthy' one. Booooo.

I've put on 1 stone so far... I was looking at pictures of myself yesterday on holiday just 1 month before falling pregnant; flat belly, tanned skin, no spots. As much as i adore my baby belly I really miss my body!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

See I can't have banana as I'm allergic otherwise I have some great smoothie recipes!


----------



## Nut_Shake

How about some strawberries or other berries instead of banana??

OMG i just had an idea ladies... In this cold weather we can now look at making NUTELLA HOT CHOCOLATE! Oh. Yumness. I'll be trying that later :D


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nut_Shake said:


> How about some strawberries or other berries instead of banana??
> 
> OMG i just had an idea ladies... In this cold weather we can now look at making NUTELLA HOT CHOCOLATE! Oh. Yumness. I'll be trying that later :D

Gonna sound a bit stupid now but what exactly is nutella!! :shrug::dohh:


----------



## Nut_Shake

- Butterfly - said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> How about some strawberries or other berries instead of banana??
> 
> OMG i just had an idea ladies... In this cold weather we can now look at making NUTELLA HOT CHOCOLATE! Oh. Yumness. I'll be trying that later :D
> 
> Gonna sound a bit stupid now but what exactly is nutella!! :shrug::dohh:Click to expand...

It's chocolate and hazelnut flavour spread

https://i33.tinypic.com/2nk495f.jpg

:D

(oops, picture is a bit big!)


----------



## sammiwry

Its a chocolate spread you can put on sandwicks, toast etc etc


----------



## - Butterfly -

Oh bit of an acquired taste then? Can't imagine chocolate on my toast! x


----------



## Nut_Shake

- Butterfly - said:


> Oh bit of an acquired taste then? Can't imagine chocolate on my toast! x

It's UNBELIEVABLY YUMMY on hot toast :) Try it!!


----------



## sammiwry

I have it with a thin coating of butter and the chocolate spread on top yummmieeeeee


----------



## mummyclo

So, i come on and now all i want is Nutella!! :(


----------



## sammiwry

I'm sorry :(


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> So, i come on and now all i want is Nutella!! :(

:dohh: Thankfully I'm just not feeling it :shrug:

In fact I forgot to say I had chocolate fudge cake the other day and gotta say I didn't really enjoy that either :nope: Think I might be ill! :dohh:


----------



## sammiwry

I ought to get ready to take roxy over to Tesco so a collague of mine can see her but I really cant be bothered :S


----------



## ducky1502

You girls are obsessed with milkshakes :haha:

I had a seriously healthy museli with all kinds of nuts n stuff for breakfast, followed by a banana. I usually eat really well fo rbreakfast and then it goes downhill very quickly after that lol.

Awwww nat I told you that you'd become obsessed with ebay!!!!!!!!! It's addictive.

Charlotte I'll be your bump buddy too if you like?! Seeing as we have the same due date!


----------



## mummyclo

Had toast for brekkie, didn't fancy the crumpets i had :shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

I always assumed you and charlotte were bump buddies anyway lol! ive gone off choc too but love sweets at the mo,any type but especialy the sour fizzy ones, yuuum!! Go mt friend and her new born baby boy due round in a min, cant wait to see him! :happdance:


----------



## Kerrieann

I had peanut butter on toast for brekki, again!!! I sware i have that everyday, i need to think of something different lol


----------



## Pixxie

OMG your all talking about food, now Im starving!

My little one woke me up at 4am with a MASSIVE boot in the stomach :( and then decided the next hour was playtime so Im so tired this morning! 

Heading into town later with my Nana to look at baby stuff, If I can drag myself out of the house that is :sleep: xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrieann said:


> I always assumed you and charlotte were bump buddies anyway lol! ive gone off choc too but love sweets at the mo,any type but especialy the sour fizzy ones, yuuum!! Go mt friend and her new born baby boy due round in a min, cant wait to see him! :happdance:

Haha, right that's it, me and charlotte have no choice but to be bump buddies now!


----------



## - Butterfly -

I just feel sick today :cry:

My lo doesn't keep me awake at night at all. I bet when they're born all your beautiful babies will sleep through the night and mine will keep her mummy up all night!! :dohh:


----------



## mummyclo

LOL Butterfly! I hope mine sleeps all night (not likely tho eh?)
I feel a bit crappy today too, like a bit dodgy on the inside? Got work till 9 today too :cry:


----------



## cho

Nut_Shake said:


> How about some strawberries or other berries instead of banana??
> 
> OMG i just had an idea ladies... In this cold weather we can now look at making NUTELLA HOT CHOCOLATE! Oh. Yumness. I'll be trying that later :D

Your going to make us all really fat and ur going to be lucky and stay nice and slim lol!:haha:


ducky1502 said:


> You girls are obsessed with milkshakes :haha:
> 
> I had a seriously healthy museli with all kinds of nuts n stuff for breakfast, followed by a banana. I usually eat really well fo rbreakfast and then it goes downhill very quickly after that lol.
> 
> Awwww nat I told you that you'd become obsessed with ebay!!!!!!!!! It's addictive.
> 
> Charlotte I'll be your bump buddy too if you like?! Seeing as we have the same due date!

 yer that will be good hun :thumbup:



Kerrieann said:


> I had peanut butter on toast for brekki, again!!! I sware i have that everyday, i need to think of something different lol

mmm me too nearly every morning, or fruit n fibre or jam on toast:blush:


ducky1502 said:


> Haha, right that's it, me and charlotte have no choice but to be bump buddies now!

DEAL!:thumbup:


----------



## WILSMUM

Nut_Shake said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Oh bit of an acquired taste then? Can't imagine chocolate on my toast! x
> 
> It's UNBELIEVABLY YUMMY on hot toast :) Try it!!Click to expand...


Or hot toasted crumpets!!!! Mmmmmm!!!!


Am well chuffed to have some money for a change! Have just ordered DS some new boots from mini barrett!!! Internet shopping is dangerous - if it wasn't for that I'd be a wealthy woman cause I cba to catch the bus 20 mins to the nearest shopping centre!!!!!

Well have just come back from harvesting up the allotment and come back with 11 onions, a load of beetroot, loads of carrots and a whole asda carrier bag full of peas and beans! So lucky me as the job of podding the peas later! Oh joy! Its lovely having all this fresh stuff but just such a pain cleaning and sorting it all out when u get home!!!

As for weight gain I lost 5lbs in 1st tri put that back on early in 2nd but then that was it on the weight gain till 20 weeks when I started to put on a 1lb a week - until this week where i've not gained anything!
Did anyone else watch How to Look Good Naked last night? It was a girl who hated her post preg body - she was a size 8 before and a size 14 after (and that was after losing 2 stone of baby weight!)! I went up 1 dress size after having DS (from a 12 to a 14) but I think a lot of that was weight I put on after I had him from comfort eating and havign post natal depression, not helped by FOB being a bit of an arse and leaving me at home alone when he was 6 weeks old and I was so obviously not coping so he could go galavanting in Abu Dhabi! Needless to say he became the ex by the time DS was 18 months!!! At which point I lost a hell of a lot of weight and did drop down to a size 8 which at 5ft 9 was too skinny! Then I met my current DH and he started feeding me and I steadily put the weight back on and crept back up to a size 12! Am hoping that as I'm not putting much weight on at the mo that I'll be able to exercise etc after baby and get down toa healthy size 10!

I'm gonna stop rambling now!!! Lol!


----------



## sammiwry

Ive just got back from my walk to Tesco with Roxy and am now considering hiring body guards for her as her list of wanters has grown considerably!!


----------



## Nessicle

Nut_Shake said:


> LOL! You can make a milkshake with ANYTHING! I'll be making a banana and nutella milkshake a little later. Or maybe just banana with skimmed milk as a 'healthy' one. Booooo.
> 
> I've put on 1 stone so far... I was looking at pictures of myself yesterday on holiday just 1 month before falling pregnant; flat belly, tanned skin, no spots. As much as i adore my baby belly I really miss my body!!!!

I'm the same Nat - I've never been really slim as I'm short and have stumpy legs but always been a size 10, I've only gone up a dress size and I adore my bump but my ass is expanding outwards too like my bump :blush: OH isnt helping making comments that I should eat a salad here and there or that i look like I have a football in my belly and in my trousers :( he's only teasing but I do find it a bit mean! I only eat small portion sizes too and generally eat pretty healthy and varied x



Nut_Shake said:


> How about some strawberries or other berries instead of banana??
> 
> OMG i just had an idea ladies... In this cold weather we can now look at making NUTELLA HOT CHOCOLATE! Oh. Yumness. I'll be trying that later :D

Oh stop it now lady mmmmm nutella hot chocolate OMG!!! I made a strawberry and ice cream shake at the weekend and it was delish!! 



ducky1502 said:


> You girls are obsessed with milkshakes :haha:
> 
> I had a seriously healthy museli with all kinds of nuts n stuff for breakfast, followed by a banana. I usually eat really well fo rbreakfast and then it goes downhill very quickly after that lol.

I miss muesli :cry: I'm seriously dying for a bowl of fruit and fibre too but can't have that either - it sucks being coeliac!! It makes it very difficult to eat healthy too! I'd die for a piece of toast right now smothered in butter.....



Kerrieann said:


> I always assumed you and charlotte were bump buddies anyway lol! ive gone off choc too but love sweets at the mo,any type but especialy the sour fizzy ones, yuuum!! Go mt friend and her new born baby boy due round in a min, cant wait to see him! :happdance:

I've gone off choccy a bit too to be honest all I want is pick n mix now lol! 



- Butterfly - said:


> I just feel sick today :cry:
> 
> My lo doesn't keep me awake at night at all. I bet when they're born all your beautiful babies will sleep through the night and mine will keep her mummy up all night!! :dohh:

My girl doesnt keep me awake either really. If I'm awake I feel her kicking arouond and moving but she doesnt keep me awake mind you I don't sleep much anyway lol


----------



## Mizze

Arrgh wrote a long post and the bloody website crashed on me!

Okay -what can I remember

Sammi cant see your photos till later. 

Butterfly - hope you feel better soon :hugs:

I had a scrummy non MaccD breakfast of bacon and egg bap -Yummm - Ive also managed to eat a jacket pot with beans and cheese - and happily being full is stopping my craving Nutella milkshakes so very much! :) I love smoothies or milkshakes made with fruit too - must stock up on fruit this weekend. Wilsmum - much envy of the allottment! I rely on the parents and my sister as they have an allottment and my parents use half their garden as a veg patch.

I have put on a stone - which is okay but makes me feel weird being back at a weight I dropped 2 years ago - I was 1 1/2 stone more than on my wedding day 18 months ago! I know its mainly baby and I love my Bump but like Nat I miss my pre-preg (and pre-mc) body.

On the subject of 2nd tri and not feeling right in there at the moment - My pet hate is the "can I eat" threads when 1 seconds googling will tell you the answer - im not on about the ones where its not certain - but the stuff thats so bloody obvious if someone spent a second to find out! I spent so much time in 1st tri (where I can understand this being more of an issue for newly pregnant ladies) posting the food standards agency eatwell website I should have been on commisssion. Now I feel like typing - 'just bloody google it' or 'Oh course you can!' Which perhaps isnt the best response!! :) 

Anyway rant over - if this post crashes im going to have major rage since this is my only post in my 1/2 hr lunch break

Hope you are all well - see you later 

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

Mizze said:


> Arrgh wrote a long post and the bloody website crashed on me!
> 
> Okay -what can I remember
> 
> Sammi cant see your photos till later.
> 
> Butterfly - hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> I had a scrummy non MaccD breakfast of bacon and egg bap -Yummm - Ive also managed to eat a jacket pot with beans and cheese - and happily being full is stopping my craving Nutella milkshakes so very much! :) I love smoothies or milkshakes made with fruit too - must stock up on fruit this weekend. Wilsmum - much envy of the allottment! I rely on the parents and my sister as they have an allottment and my parents use half their garden as a veg patch.
> 
> I have put on a stone - which is okay but makes me feel weird being back at a weight I dropped 2 years ago - I was 1 1/2 stone more than on my wedding day 18 months ago! I know its mainly baby and I love my Bump but like Nat I miss my pre-preg (and pre-mc) body.
> 
> On the subject of 2nd tri and not feeling right in there at the moment - My pet hate is the "can I eat" threads when 1 seconds googling will tell you the answer - im not on about the ones where its not certain - but the stuff thats so bloody obvious if someone spent a second to find out! I spent so much time in 1st tri (where I can understand this being more of an issue for newly pregnant ladies) posting the food standards agency eatwell website I should have been on commisssion. Now I feel like typing - 'just bloody google it' or 'Oh course you can!' Which perhaps isnt the best response!! :)
> 
> Anyway rant over - if this post crashes im going to have major rage since this is my only post in my 1/2 hr lunch break
> 
> Hope you are all well - see you later
> 
> Mizze xx

like can i have a ham sandwich lol x


----------



## sammiwry

Ive seen that post! What is that all about?! I remember asking about prawns but then I had done a google search and found some sites saying yes and some saying no so was confused, but I stated I'd looked and got both answers so what were peoples opinions


----------



## wishingforbub

mizze can we be bump buddies please ?:)


----------



## mummyclo

:cry: Really don't want to go to work today! But on the plus side only 10 days till holiday then maternity!! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: can I have a ham sandwich I saw that too!! 

some stuff is common sense! 

Its just all the same stuff constantly! 

Ooooh ten days off then mat leave?! ace!! I don't go on mat leave for another 12 weeks yet :cry: I'm exhausted already!


----------



## Nut_Shake

I definitely giggled when i saw that too, haha! I was actually going to reply with laughter, but thought that was a bit rude!

I just posted this in 2nd tri anyway, very exciting news:

SO EXCITED right now! My friend just had a 9lb 6oz little girl!! WOW, she is my hero!! 
Baby was overdue and she had to be induced, probably why bubby was so healthy!!

Just thought i'd share! xx


----------



## Nessicle

awww thats so lovely and wow!! 9lb 6oz?! She didnt want to come out of her warm cosy home did she?! he he 

Nat I bought that EL Soft Matte Bronzer and love it!! x


----------



## Nut_Shake

The child wasn't budging! She was induced on Tuesday and on Wednesday she still hadn't dilated!! Bloody hell...

Ooooh glad you got the bronzer, very yummy! And perfect for a little colour on the face in this grey crappy weather!! xx


----------



## sammiwry

9lb 6?! ouch!! your not helping my big baby fear :(


----------



## cho

I think kerri's Jake was 10lb?:shock:


----------



## Nessicle

Nut_Shake said:


> The child wasn't budging! She was induced on Tuesday and on Wednesday she still hadn't dilated!! Bloody hell...
> 
> Ooooh glad you got the bronzer, very yummy! And perfect for a little colour on the face in this grey crappy weather!! xx

wowzers poor girl!! 

I bet my child will be that awkward :haha: 

yeah it says its suitable for almost all skintones too so that sold it to me ha ha! Had to treat myself after buying so much stuff for little Ava :haha: 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

lol Sammi don't worry I'll have a whopper too :haha: x


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> I think kerri's Jake was 10lb?:shock:

Warren was 10lb when he was born!!!



Nessicle said:


> lol Sammi don't worry I'll have a whopper too :haha: x

Haha but still! The thought scares me!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Erm, what if i end up with TWO 9 pounders :help:

Oh caesarean, how I love thee...


----------



## sammiwry

Erm?? Not sure...


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Arrgh wrote a long post and the bloody website crashed on me!
> 
> Okay -what can I remember
> 
> On the subject of 2nd tri and not feeling right in there at the moment - My pet hate is the "can I eat" threads when 1 seconds googling will tell you the answer - im not on about the ones where its not certain - but the stuff thats so bloody obvious if someone spent a second to find out! I spent so much time in 1st tri (where I can understand this being more of an issue for newly pregnant ladies) posting the food standards agency eatwell website I should have been on commisssion. Now I feel like typing - 'just bloody google it' or 'Oh course you can!' Which perhaps isnt the best response!! :)
> Mizze xx

Mizzie, why dont you try multi-quoting again, we're all at it now :winkwink:

& those threads are sooooo dull, I mean, thats what google is there for...Can I eat a ham sandwich indeed! :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> Oh caesarean, how I love thee...

When are you getting your date? :shrug: Are you booked in a week prior, or more with twins? :baby::baby:


----------



## Nut_Shake

KellyC75 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Arrgh wrote a long post and the bloody website crashed on me!
> 
> Okay -what can I remember
> 
> On the subject of 2nd tri and not feeling right in there at the moment - My pet hate is the "can I eat" threads when 1 seconds googling will tell you the answer - im not on about the ones where its not certain - but the stuff thats so bloody obvious if someone spent a second to find out! I spent so much time in 1st tri (where I can understand this being more of an issue for newly pregnant ladies) posting the food standards agency eatwell website I should have been on commisssion. Now I feel like typing - 'just bloody google it' or 'Oh course you can!' Which perhaps isnt the best response!! :)
> Mizze xx
> 
> Mizzie, why dont you try multi-quoting again, we're all at it now :winkwink:
> 
> & those threads are sooooo dull, I mean, thats what google is there for...Can I eat a ham sandwich indeed! :dohh:Click to expand...

I so agree! Google people!! GOOGLE AWAY!! Jeez, it doesn't take many brain cells to know that...


----------



## doodle74

Ok I'm confused!

How come I can't see this thread without looking through my old posts? Am I having baby brain or have we moved somewhere? :wacko:

Perhaps I'm losing the plot...not be the first time! :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

KellyC75 said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Oh caesarean, how I love thee...
> 
> When are you getting your date? :shrug: Are you booked in a week prior, or more with twins? :baby::baby:Click to expand...

Kelly, i may punch my hospital in the face (not that hospitals have a face but you know what i mean...)

They look at me like i'm mad when i bring it up, saying its too early. I don't understand though as they could give me SOME sort of indication, i've had to find out myself from research. Ill keep annoying them though!! I assume I will get my date a week or so before. So 2 weeks before the 17th Dec (which is 40 weeks) is 3rd Dec, so ill prob get a date near the end of November! I'm reading everywhere that they won't allow a twin pregnancy to go past 38 weeks.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Doodle, we have been moved...

BabyandBump > Lounge Area > Groups & Discussions > Pregnancy


----------



## doodle74

Nut_Shake said:


> Doodle, we have been moved...
> 
> BabyandBump > Lounge Area > Groups & Discussions > Pregnancy

Phew! Thanks NS, thought I was going a bit loony there...course I coulda just looked at the toop of the page eh? I need the little bit sanity you get in here away from the other bits of the forum...ham sandwiches and stuff indeed :haha:

Hope everyone is doing ok. I managed to do something silly to the tendons/muscle near my bicep while swimming the other day so have a sling on which is a laugh a minute as it's the side I write with. Can't move it too well, lying on it hurts so I'm confined to one side in bed and I can't get my bra fastened or unfastened or my clothes off without help! No driving either for a bit :nope: Still it's kinda funny that I did it while trying to keep myself healthy! :haha:

Ah well I'll just need to sit with my feet up and do nothing much till Physio next week then...:thumbup:

Oh and in the big babies thing...I was 10lb 12oz and a natural birth! My poor Mum broke her pelvis having me. Ouch!


----------



## Pixxie

Please all stop telling me these big baby horror stories!! My little girl wont be bigger than 8lbs or shes not coming out :rofl: 

Oh yea the ham sarnie thing really got me this morning, as do all the posts about ben and jerrys. Most of the food things annoy me, probably because Im still eating whatever I want minus raw cake mix :haha: 

Speaking of which I made OH a lovely 'Im sorry I forgot to get you a maccies breakfast' cake yesterday, if he doesnt eat it all soon though its going to mysteriously disappear.... 

Ive just been to my local market and there is a guy on there who sells all new (ex-display) baby stuff for dirt cheap. Hes selling the Mothercare spin for £150!! :shock: going to tell my dad we need to check out his shop before he spends £600 on my pram, if he gets it cheaper he might buy me something else too :haha: 

Im also feeling a bit off today, but I think its lack of sleep. Every time I lie down for a nap 'Mabel' kicks the crap out of me, much to Daddys amusement :hissy: xx


----------



## sammiwry

I've got a puppy that sleeps when I'm awake and when I want to sleep she's active do t think she's quite used to this day time night lark! Although she's currently making a nice foot warmer x


----------



## Nut_Shake

doodle74 said:


> Hope everyone is doing ok. I managed to do something silly to the tendons/muscle near my bicep while swimming the other day so have a sling on which is a laugh a minute as it's the side I write with. Can't move it too well, lying on it hurts so I'm confined to one side in bed and I can't get my bra fastened or unfastened or my clothes off without help! No driving either for a bit :nope: Still it's kinda funny that I did it while trying to keep myself healthy! :haha:
> 
> Ah well I'll just need to sit with my feet up and do nothing much till Physio next week then...:thumbup:
> 
> Oh and in the big babies thing...I was 10lb 12oz and a natural birth! My poor Mum broke her pelvis having me. Ouch!

Moral of the story is: Don't bother trying to be healthy. LOL

Bloody hell your mum broke her hip!! That scares the crap out of me!!



sammiwry said:


> I've got a puppy that sleeps when I'm awake and when I want to sleep she's active do t think she's quite used to this day time night lark! Although she's currently making a nice foot warmer x

Oh i love doggys... My hubby hates them tho so we wont ever have one, tut.


I am spending today painting, its so so relaxing :) I've been working for a few months on a photo of my MIL who passed away a year ago. I got a load of oil paints and a large canvas and drew the picture on and am now painting using oil paints. Have decided to do quite a blocky style. It's taking absolutely forever and I obviously MUST finish it before the babies come!


----------



## lozzy21

Hey girls just managed to catch up. I now have 10 days of work :D

My last shift at work will be the 26th of october :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

My last shift at work is 5th November only 41 working days left!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Yay Lozzy!! Did you get yr sleeps sorted too?


----------



## WILSMUM

I finish at half term so think my last day is 22nd October!


----------



## lozzy21

WILSMUM said:


> Yay Lozzy!! Did you get yr sleeps sorted too?

Shes redoing the rota


----------



## - Butterfly -

lozzy21 said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> Yay Lozzy!! Did you get yr sleeps sorted too?
> 
> Shes redoing the rotaClick to expand...

aahh that's good :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

ouch doodle your poor mum and you little lump of a bably!! :haha:!

I've got two scars from old laparoscopies directly under my belly button and I keep having awful thoughts they're going to rip open :shock: they won't will they? They feel very stretched and tight and are pinky in colour I keep slapping cocoa butter on day and night but my bump is still itchy - think I'm going to have to bring in some cream, go sit in a toilet cubicle with the bump out and loadsa cream on it - what an image eh?! 

I posted a 24 week pic on FB today but will do a "naked bump" shot for you girls tomorrow morning on actual V-day, dont think it means that much to people on FB lol! 

Anyone else suffering with tummy ache? Like all my intestines and organs just ache constantly now lol 

x


----------



## Nut_Shake

OOOOOH naked bumps!! Sexyy!! Can NOT believe tomorrow is 24 weeks. Where has the time gone?! In one way it's flown by, in another it's gone too slowly!

If you guys don't mind i'm going to upload a pic of my painting i'm working on here, can you all please tell me HONESTLY how it's looking, what you'd change, how the colours are looking etc. I keep adjusting things and don't know when to stop.

Sorry but i don't really want to load it into my facebook and get hundreds of opinions, and my hubby has NO idea about anything creative, lol. So please please just let me know how its looking, i must have it finished within a week and a half! x


----------



## ducky1502

I just had a really interesting tarot reading, a lot about baby, I won't bore you with it but apparently he's going to be born late november or his due date at the very latest, so I won't go over. Apparently it's also going to be a very quick birth, although she can't promise I won't tear or potentially need a c-section she said both me and baby will be safe and healthy. 

I also got a load of my ebay orders today :) I love it. Sooooo cute. Must be £50-60 worth of stuff there and I got it all for about a fiver :) Quite a few things I got as part of the bundles we don't really need but hey they're nice to have. Our baby must have nearly 20 short sleeved vests in sizes newborn and 0-3 now and they've all just kind of come as part of 'something else'.


----------



## Nut_Shake

ducky1502 said:


> I just had a really interesting tarot reading, a lot about baby, I won't bore you with it but apparently he's going to be born late november or his due date at the very latest, so I won't go over. Apparently it's also going to be a very quick birth, although she can't promise I won't tear or potentially need a c-section she said both me and baby will be safe and healthy.
> 
> I also got a load of my ebay orders today :) I love it. Sooooo cute. Must be £50-60 worth of stuff there and I got it all for about a fiver :) Quite a few things I got as part of the bundles we don't really need but hey they're nice to have. Our baby must have nearly 20 short sleeved vests in sizes newborn and 0-3 now and they've all just kind of come as part of 'something else'.

Wow, amazing! That's great news :)

I am now an ebay fiend too!! Lol. Not bought anything yet though, but i'm very sure i will!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Nut_Shake said:


> OOOOOH naked bumps!! Sexyy!! Can NOT believe tomorrow is 24 weeks. Where has the time gone?! In one way it's flown by, in another it's gone too slowly!
> 
> If you guys don't mind i'm going to upload a pic of my painting i'm working on here, can you all please tell me HONESTLY how it's looking, what you'd change, how the colours are looking etc. I keep adjusting things and don't know when to stop.
> 
> Sorry but i don't really want to load it into my facebook and get hundreds of opinions, and my hubby has NO idea about anything creative, lol. So please please just let me know how its looking, i must have it finished within a week and a half! x

he he I know I can't believe it either it's mental how fast it's gone!! Nat in 10 weeks time our babies could potentially come at any time eek!!! 

I will try to give you my opinion for what its worth but I'm totally clueless about art :haha: xx


----------



## sammiwry

Eurghhh ness i'm trying to ignore that fact!


----------



## Nut_Shake

The picture i've taken is kinda crap, the colours look quite washed out as i have a huge window casting grey light onto the painting.

Anyway, a few opinions would really help, i've been staring at it for far too long now!

https://i33.tinypic.com/307xjki.jpg


----------



## Nessicle

it's very detailed Nat! 

I havent got a clue about art as I said but I think it's really good and looks like a photograph! :flower:


----------



## Kerrieann

c.holdway said:


> I think kerri's Jake was 10lb?:shock:

Yes he was a chunka lol :wacko::haha: I was fine, done it all natural (bar gas & air) and didnt tear or need to be cut,really dont know how i did it to be honest lol :wacko:



lozzy21 said:


> Hey girls just managed to catch up. I now have 10 days of work :D
> 
> My last shift at work will be the 26th of october :happydance:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:



Nessicle said:


> ouch doodle your poor mum and you little lump of a bably!! :haha:!
> 
> I've got two scars from old laparoscopies directly under my belly button and I keep having awful thoughts they're going to rip open :shock: they won't will they? They feel very stretched and tight and are pinky in colour I keep slapping cocoa butter on day and night but my bump is still itchy - think I'm going to have to bring in some cream, go sit in a toilet cubicle with the bump out and loadsa cream on it - what an image eh?!
> 
> I posted a 24 week pic on FB today but will do a "naked bump" shot for you girls tomorrow morning on actual V-day, dont think it means that much to people on FB lol!
> 
> Anyone else suffering with tummy ache? Like all my intestines and organs just ache constantly now lol
> 
> x

Im always aching too :shrug: Also ive got laporascopy scars too and they are itchy all the time at the mo!


----------



## sammiwry

Nat that is lovely!! I'd be proud of that!


----------



## ducky1502

I'm having a pram dilema!!!!

I have always wanted the iCandy Peach and we've decided it's the one we're going to order. I was having a look online and came across one second hand (wasn't looking to buy one second hand but it popped up on google anyway) and it was a woman selling her peach because at 6 months her son has grown out of it..... and she means the proper baby seat not the carrycot! I thought it was supposed to take them until they're about 3/4ish. Now I'm worrying that it's going to be tiny and I'll be wasting money on a pram he'll be out of before he's even 1! :(


----------



## Kerrieann

Ducky i wouldnt have thought he would grow out of it at 6 months, im not sure what the size diff is but i had the apple and my son is a big 3 and could still go in it now, not that he would get in it tho lol


----------



## Pixxie

Nat your painting is lovely! 

Oh dear, my mum has seen the Facebook 'Mabel' joke and is now on the warpath.... think I might let her believe it a little longer before I put her out of her misery :rofl: xx


----------



## ducky1502

Thanks kerrie, hope you're right!

Nat that pic is amazing, I struggle to draw stick men :haha:

Pixxie I love this mabel thing, wish I was good enough at lying to do the same thing!!


----------



## Pixxie

Im just so sick of people mithering me! lmao. I had to throw them off somehow! 

Think I better let my mum in on it now though before she has a heart attack :haha: xx


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> Im always aching too :shrug: Also ive got laporascopy scars too and they are itchy all the time at the mo!

Oh glad its not just me Kerrieann!! I feel really achy round my sides and down near my hips (probably where my intestines are lol) and round my back - it's defo not round ligament pain cos it feels different, just, well achy like a tummy ache! 

They're so itchy arent they?! Are yours really pink too like they're irritated? 

I've found I can't eat much now, but I'm constantly starving, just not enough room in my tummy :haha:



Pixxie said:


> Nat your painting is lovely!
> 
> Oh dear, my mum has seen the Facebook 'Mabel' joke and is now on the warpath.... think I might let her believe it a little longer before I put her out of her misery :rofl: xx

lol that's so funny she thinks thats what you're definitely calling her! i know what you mean about people mithering you - everyone is mithering me too and keeps asking when they should know most people wait til afte the birth anyway! 

I wanted to nickname her Devon as that's the name of the pub where me and OH met but it's totally inappropriate after what happened to little Devon Grace and Sherri i wouldnt want anyone to take offence. So it's just lil' girl to everyone else! 

x


----------



## ducky1502

Ness I had a dream about u last night........... we were best friends :haha: how WEIRD!


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> They look at me like i'm mad when i bring it up, saying its too early

Dont know why they say its too early, ive been booked in for my C.section for a few months now! :thumbup:



doodle74 said:


> I need the little bit sanity you get in here away from the other bits of the forum...ham sandwiches and stuff indeed :haha:

:haha: That poor lady & her ham sandwiches! :dohh: Shes never gonna live that thread down in December Dreamers....Lets hope she doesnt 'wander' over here! :blush:




lozzy21 said:


> Hey girls just managed to catch up. I now have 10 days of work :D
> 
> My last shift at work will be the 26th of october :happydance:

Yey :happydance: Enjoy your 10 days....Whatcha gonna do? :shrug:



Nessicle said:


> I've got two scars from old laparoscopies directly under my belly button and I keep having awful thoughts they're going to rip open :shock: they won't will they?
> x

Im sure you'll be fine :thumbup: I have 2 C.section scars & have no probs with them (although they are pretty old now)



Nut_Shake said:


> The picture i've taken is kinda crap, the colours look quite washed out as i have a huge window casting grey light onto the painting.
> 
> Anyway, a few opinions would really help, i've been staring at it for far too long now!
> 
> https://i33.tinypic.com/307xjki.jpg


Its great Nat....You have a talent :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> Ness I had a dream about u last night........... we were best friends :haha: how WEIRD!

:friends: Aww! :hugs2:


----------



## WILSMUM

yeah my c-section scar is fine atm and I have a scar in my belly button from where I had a lap & dye in Nov - i've not got big enough to stretch it yet but the skins gone really really dark all round it! Weird!

Nat that picture is fantastic - u've got some real talent there hun xXx


----------



## ducky1502

KellyC75 said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Ness I had a dream about u last night........... we were best friends :haha: how WEIRD!
> 
> :friends: Aww! :hugs2:Click to expand...

Haha, it was SO weird, all kinds of strange people were in my dream last night.


----------



## lozzy21

Kelly were off over to blackpool to see the in-laws. Wev got his Grandma's 80th birthday party this weekend and his dads 50th birthday party next weekend. Was a total nightmare looking for some thing to ware so in the end iv raided my mams wardrobe:rofl: Iv got a maxi dress for one and a floaty top with some leggins for the other.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Thanks guys, i just keep staring at it thinking what more i need to do to it but can't put my finger on it. 

I must cook now, husband will be home expecting dinner on the table soon as he's been at the gym so will be starved. Haha

xxxx


----------



## sammiwry

I'm off to Essex for the weekend to see the in-laws and I know it sounds bad but I really can't be bothered with being stuck on the M25 and having to sharing Warrens company. Over the course of this afternoon I've begun to feel increasingly low and can't shake it :(


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Ness I had a dream about u last night........... we were best friends :haha: how WEIRD!
> 
> :friends: Aww! :hugs2:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, it was SO weird, all kinds of strange people were in my dream last night.Click to expand...

Are you saying that Ness is strange! :tease::haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

You're very talented Nat x


----------



## lozzy21

God my boobs are killing me tonight!


----------



## sammiwry

Anyone else noticed we are currently on page 666?!


----------



## lozzy21

:rofl: I need to pack for going away tomorrow and need to get some T but i cant be botherd to move


----------



## Mizze

c.holdway said:


> like can i have a ham sandwich lol x

Not Saying A Word - did you see the one about Mature Cheddar! Arrrgh! 



wishingforbub said:


> mizze can we be bump buddies please ?:)

Yes!!! 


Nut_Shake said:


> Erm, what if i end up with TWO 9 pounders :help:
> 
> Oh caesarean, how I love thee...

:rofl:



doodle74 said:


> [Oh and in the big babies thing...I was 10lb 12oz and a natural birth! My poor Mum broke her pelvis having me. Ouch!

Arrrrgh!!



lozzy21 said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> Yay Lozzy!! Did you get yr sleeps sorted too?
> 
> Shes redoing the rotaClick to expand...

Good! 



lozzy21 said:


> :rofl: I need to pack for going away tomorrow and need to get some T but i cant be botherd to move

Oh I know that feeling! I wont be moving off the sofa much tonight!

Nat - love the picture. As someone else who also struggles to draw stick figures im majorly impressed. 

Oooh DH has bough glazed stawberry tarts to have after tea! :yipee:

Mizze


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> Anyone else noticed we are currently on page 666?!

Yes I had noticed and was hoping we've be off the page real soon!!:dohh:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm switching my laptop off early tonight. 

Have a nice evening, ladies. x


----------



## Mizze

Night Night Butterfly

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Went to the chippy in the end


----------



## Nut_Shake

Kelly, HOWWWW are you booked in so early?? I'm so effing pissed at my shitty idiot hospital. Ughhhhhh why can't they just tell me something???? I don't understand it.

Mature cheddar cheese... Jeez Louise!! :rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

Still havent packed :rofl:

Had my apointment to get fitted for my femmebrace today but they dont stock one big enough for my fat arse so there making one. Should be ready in about a week, remind me to take a picture when i get it


----------



## sammiwry

I tried to make an appointment with my GP via there automated booking system and it appears I'm no longer registered with them and am apparantly registered elsewhere but I haven't changed my GP to my local one because of still working near my old GP!


----------



## Kerrieann

Lozzy whats a femmebrace? :blush:


----------



## nikki-lou25

hello you chatty lot!! 

I've been out most the day with Aimee, went to surestart then softplay so both of us are tired out. Shes flat out in bed...which is where I will be heading soon. 

Hope everyones ok, I havent read back properly!


----------



## ducky1502

I've had dinner and already a fair few post dinner snacks and I really want some chips and gravy........


----------



## Kerrieann

mmmm chips! Home made or chip shop??


----------



## ducky1502

chippy chips, frozen chips, freshly made.......could eat em all right now lol


----------



## mrsbling

Evening lovely ladies, hope you are all well :wave:

Still got major side ache (if that makes sense) only goes away if I lie down :sleep: good excuse to keep going to bed early!!

Nice picture Nat :) both of my sisters and my niece are very talented artists and all passed A level at A+ so I am used to seeing lots of piccies about ...... niece is at uni doing degree in Art, Photography and journalism............ needless to say I must be the black sheep of the Arty family as I cannot even draw a stick man lo ;) x


----------



## Kerrieann

I could really eat a chip butty now, yuuuum! But going to have some crumpets with lots of butter instead lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Nat just seen ur pic, i love it,wouldnt change anything, i love art too and done it at a-level, only an A tho not A+ lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

I had chippy for tea tonight, not had it in aaaaaaages but ate too much n feel sick!


----------



## lozzy21

Kerri its like a bump band but a lot more supportive.

Nikki i had chippy too


----------



## sammiwry

I had an Indian for my dads birthday


----------



## Mizze

Well I had a bog standard fish fingers beans and oven chips (really couldnt be bothered to cook properly tonight) but DH had bought two strawberry tarts from the bakerey with custard and chocolate on the inside - god they were LOVELY. But (to make Ness feel better) mine gave me wicked heartburn - 

oooh 23 weeks for me tomorrow -1 week from viability!! :yipee:

Babymizze has been really active today. :) Bless her. That makes me happy! 

Mizze x


----------



## ducky1502

Just had a sneaky peek at the august babies thread and they're all updating on how their babies are doing or updating on contractions/waters breaking etc.... in a few very short months that's going to be us :flower:


----------



## calliebaby

Killer heartburn last night and I think it is starting again today. :cry: It gets so bad that I can't breathe! I hope that it goes away before I go to bed. I have never had heartburn in my life and this is painful!
I hope everyone else is doing well...it took me a while to find this thread once it was moved.


----------



## sammiwry

Happy v day ness, lozzy and nat!


----------



## Kerrieann

Happy vday ladies :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Calliebaby i get awful heartburn too, everyday, i go through so many rennies, but they do help alot.

Ducky that scares the crap out of me!!!! Im thinking 13 more weekends and we could have our baby here! I say weekends instead of weeks as the weeks go so quick at the moment its easier for me to count the weekends lol

Hope evryones ok today, quite so far this morning :shrug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

calliebaby said:


> Killer heartburn last night and I think it is starting again today. :cry: It gets so bad that I can't breathe! I hope that it goes away before I go to bed. I have never had heartburn in my life and this is painful!
> I hope everyone else is doing well...it took me a while to find this thread once it was moved.

RENNIES RENNIES AND MORE RENNIES!! Hope you feel better :hugs:



Kerrieann said:


> Happy vday ladies :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> Calliebaby i get awful heartburn too, everyday, i go through so many rennies, but they do help alot.
> 
> Ducky that scares the crap out of me!!!! Im thinking 13 more weekends and we could have our baby here! I say weekends instead of weeks as the weeks go so quick at the moment its easier for me to count the weekends lol
> 
> Hope evryones ok today, quite so far this morning :shrug:

Happy Vday ladies :happydance: Kerrie love the way you count the weekends - I like your thinking :happydance:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hello all!

Counting weekends scares the poo out of me! Ahhhh i want December to hurry hurry but at the same time i'm just like, oh my lord. I'm. Going. To. Be. A. Mother :argh:

Bloody heartburn was the bane of my existence during 1st tri, i used gaviscon advanced liquid. Tasted crap but really helped.

I am now off to the asian food shop and butchers to buy meat and spices. My husband is a complete carnivore and won't eat anything not containing meat! I am then off to my mummys (yes i do really still call my mum mummy!) for the day and then for dinner with a load of friends who haven't seen my bump yet! I expect to be poked and prodded but i'm in a good mood today so they won't get a punch to the head. Probably.

What is everyone up to today?? :flower: xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

AND HOW COULD I FORGET VDAY!!

HAPPY VDAY NESS AND LOZZY!! XX

Thanks for my warm wishes, i can't believe i've hit 24 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just went into the twin thread and so many girls are struggling to keep their twins in past 32 weeks!! BLOODY HELL I am freaking out... That's not far away!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cho

happy v day girls x


----------



## wishingforbub

Happy Vday ladies !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Happy vday girls! 

This thread has now gone very quiet :( I don't like it!

Today I'm off see a couple of friends, one who has 2 kids, one who has 1 and is pregnant. Lots of cups of tea, talk of babies and remembering the good old times when we were at school together. 

Hope everyone is well today. 25 weeks for me today :happydance: where has the time gone?!


----------



## mummyclo

Happy V Day Girls!! :yippee:
Morning everyone too. :sleep:


----------



## ducky1502

Where has my ticker gone?! or is it just me? lol.

Charlotte i've added you to my sig :) only just spotted myself on yours :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Grrr I typed a big bloody response but it's not posted it! How annoying!! 

Oh well can't be bothered going through all the threads from last night again! 

How is everyone today? 

thank you for the v-day congrats and congrats to all the other v-day girls too :happydance: 

ducky my ticker has vanished too must be a prob with the ticker site!


----------



## Nessicle

Ok here is my 24 week viable bump :happydance:


----------



## louise1302

gorgeous bump ness

sorry ive not been around for a few days, ive popped on and off for a look but ive felt rfeally rough, feel a bit better now and cant believe im 4 weeks off 3rd tri....madness


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Louise!

Glad you're feeling a bit better now, I know can't believe I'm 2 weeks from 3rd tri it's mental!!


----------



## ducky1502

Lovely jubbly ness :)


----------



## raquel1980

Morning ladies, congrats to you all with the viable bumps today - woo hoo!

Have had really busy week with work, very glad it's Friday today and nearly the weekend - phew.

Anyone got anything exciting planned for the bank holiday?


----------



## Kerrieann

Lovely bump ness!! 

Nothing planned for the weekend, my hubby is working all weekend as well as all week so just me and Jake, trying to think of things to do in the rain lol!


----------



## mummyclo

Gorgeous Ness! 
Im so weepy today! Thought i had been doing ok with the emotions, but i think they have caught up with me this week :cry:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ducky - I love talking babies! I find myself doing it with all my friends who are nowhere near having babies, i'm sure I bore the hell out of them, oops!

Ness - What a beeeyooootiful bump!! xx

Mummyclo - I felt like that 2 days ago, just kept crying! Such a hormonal and emotional time, don't worry, it will pass xx


----------



## Kerrieann

mummyclo :hugs: i get days like that and nothing can cheer me up apart from scoffing my face lol :haha: hope things get better today hun :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Nut_Shake said:


> Ducky - I love talking babies! I find myself doing it with all my friends who are nowhere near having babies, i'm sure I bore the hell out of them, oops!

Im the same with my friends, especially my best mate, all i talk about is Jake, bump and married life and all she talks about is getting drunk, dieting, and pulling different men, it makes me laugh how now our lifes are so completely different but we have stayed friends and can still talk each others ears off even tho we have nothing in common anymore! lol


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> Where has my ticker gone?! or is it just me? lol.
> 
> Charlotte i've added you to my sig :) only just spotted myself on yours :flower:

 my tickers gone too:(



Nessicle said:


> Ok here is my 24 week viable bump :happydance:

Your bumps lovely ness :thumbup:


----------



## Kerrieann

Im the same with my friends, especially my best mate, all i talk about is Jake, bump and married life and all she talks about is getting drunk, dieting, and pulling different men, it makes me laugh how now our lifes are so completely different but we have stayed friends and can still talk each others ears off even tho we have nothing in common anymore! lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Charlotte when ru doing ur next bump pic? x


----------



## Nessicle

thank you guys :flower:

Chloe aw bless sorry you're feeling that way I have days like that too, I just want to sit and cry all day :hugs: 

eat lots of chocolate to make you feel better xx


----------



## mummyclo

Thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> Charlotte when ru doing ur next bump pic? x

erm im 25 weeks today so suppose it would be rude to not do one, right?:haha:

will try put one up later i just look like a barrel now though:cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

Yay cant wait to see and i bet u dont look like a barrel! Bet u look beautiful!! :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

woo hoo for bump pics! Love seeing everyones bumps!! 

I'm trying to decide at the moment what theme to go with in the nursery....I've seen the Lollipop Lane Cappucino Bear range and I think I really like it just don't know if I can get other things to go in the nursery apart from the bedding to match like prints or a rug etc???


----------



## cho

Right no giggling in me pj's lol
I have been out today but just got back and wanna getcomfy lol:blush:


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> Yay cant wait to see and i bet u dont look like a barrel! Bet u look beautiful!! :flower:

I feel like a barrel i think Dylan has changed position and he is up really high now and the kicks are up by my ribs almost.
Nothing fits me :cry:
I am having a bad day and down day i think lol


----------



## Pixxie

Happy v-day girls! 

And such lovely bumps, mine is rubbish compared to these! :haha: 

When Ive done my housework Im going to get back to my knitting (yes I am like an old lady all of a sudden) Ive nearly finished a cardi for my SIL (with matching booties, hat and mittens ;) ) its only taken the best part of a month so far.... 

When thats done going to start making this https://stockinette.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/img_0036.jpg

For my little one, I found some gorgeous deep red wool and decided my baby needs one with a matching hat... 

Wish me luck! :rofl: xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

c.holdway said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Yay cant wait to see and i bet u dont look like a barrel! Bet u look beautiful!! :flower:
> 
> I feel like a barrel i think Dylan has changed position and he is up really high now and the kicks are up by my ribs almost.
> Nothing fits me :cry:
> I am having a bad day and down day i think lolClick to expand...

Oh hunni i have loads of crap days like that :hugs: i normally end up having a bit of an online spluge on new clothes to cheer myself up lol, or just eat loads of choci!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Pixxie thats so cute! Why is it hanging in a tree tho? :haha: U was in my dream last night lol, we were p;ushing our babies along in matching prams and they were both boys with loads of brown curly hair :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

Kerrieann said:


> Pixxie thats so cute! Why is it hanging in a tree tho? :haha: U was in my dream last night lol, we were p;ushing our babies along in matching prams and they were both boys with loads of brown curly hair :haha:

I have no idea... I think the pattern inventor thought it looked artistic or something :rofl: 

Oh dear, its a sign... maybe Im having a boy afterall ;) xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

c.holdway - Such a gorgeous bump!! I don't see any 'barrellness' there!!!!

Pixxie - Love the cardi!! I'd love to knit something. I can only do scarves though, lol.

Here is my 24 week viable (still low but I think it's starting to rise now) BUMP!

https://i36.tinypic.com/2cho03k.jpg


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Yay cant wait to see and i bet u dont look like a barrel! Bet u look beautiful!! :flower:
> 
> I feel like a barrel i think Dylan has changed position and he is up really high now and the kicks are up by my ribs almost.
> Nothing fits me :cry:
> I am having a bad day and down day i think lolClick to expand...

gorgeous bump Charlotte!!! 

My girl kicks me upwards towards my ribs and stomach too - she always lays head down lol 

I'm off to buy some more comfy maternity leggings from New Look today :happydance: I've taken to wearing Mark's joggers and they look shite lol x


----------



## Nessicle

Nut_Shake said:



> c.holdway - Such a gorgeous bump!! I don't see any 'barrellness' there!!!!
> 
> Pixxie - Love the cardi!! I'd love to knit something. I can only do scarves though, lol.
> 
> Here is my 24 week viable (still low but I think it's starting to rise now) BUMP!
> 
> https://i36.tinypic.com/2cho03k.jpg

That's grown loads since your last picture Nat!! Looking fab hun!!xx


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie that cardi is sooo adorable!!


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Yay cant wait to see and i bet u dont look like a barrel! Bet u look beautiful!! :flower:
> 
> I feel like a barrel i think Dylan has changed position and he is up really high now and the kicks are up by my ribs almost.
> Nothing fits me :cry:
> I am having a bad day and down day i think lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oh hunni i have loads of crap days like that :hugs: i normally end up having a bit of an online spluge on new clothes to cheer myself up lol, or just eat loads of choci!!Click to expand...

If only i had the money to do a big shop but the thing is, i eed a new wardrobe lol


Kerrieann said:


> Pixxie thats so cute! Why is it hanging in a tree tho? :haha: U was in my dream last night lol, we were p;ushing our babies along in matching prams and they were both boys with loads of brown curly hair :haha:

:haha:


Nut_Shake said:


> c.holdway - Such a gorgeous bump!! I don't see any 'barrellness' there!!!!
> Pixxie - Love the cardi!! I'd love to knit something. I can only do scarves though, lol.
> 
> Here is my 24 week viable (still low but I think it's starting to rise now) BUMP!
> 
> https://i36.tinypic.com/2cho03k.jpg

Thanks hun, yes there is quite a diff even from ast week i would say, def getting higher, beautiful!


----------



## cho

ooh hello ticker!


----------



## Nessicle

I know finally got the tickers back!


----------



## WILSMUM

Nut_Shake said:


> Kelly, HOWWWW are you booked in so early?? I'm so effing pissed at my shitty idiot hospital. Ughhhhhh why can't they just tell me something???? I don't understand it.
> 
> Mature cheddar cheese... Jeez Louise!! :rofl:

If its any consulation I have to wait till 34/35 weeks to see the consultant and sort out my c-section - got my appointment on 25th october!




calliebaby said:


> Killer heartburn last night and I think it is starting again today. :cry: It gets so bad that I can't breathe! I hope that it goes away before I go to bed. I have never had heartburn in my life and this is painful!
> I hope everyone else is doing well...it took me a while to find this thread once it was moved.

I used gaviscon liquid with DS and it worked a treat - go to yr DR though and get it on presception then you don't need to pay for it!!!




ducky1502 said:


> Where has my ticker gone?! or is it just me? lol.
> 
> Charlotte i've added you to my sig :) only just spotted myself on yours :flower:

I lost one of mine too!!! :(



Nessicle said:


> woo hoo for bump pics! Love seeing everyones bumps!!
> 
> I'm trying to decide at the moment what theme to go with in the nursery....I've seen the Lollipop Lane Cappucino Bear range and I think I really like it just don't know if I can get other things to go in the nursery apart from the bedding to match like prints or a rug etc???

I've just had the lollipop lane basic starter crib/pram bedding set delivered!!!




c.holdway said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Yay cant wait to see and i bet u dont look like a barrel! Bet u look beautiful!! :flower:
> 
> I feel like a barrel i think Dylan has changed position and he is up really high now and the kicks are up by my ribs almost.
> Nothing fits me :cry:
> I am having a bad day and down day i think lolClick to expand...


My bubs felt really high yesterday like it was laying across the top of my bump and today its trying to push its bum out through the right hand side of my stomach I think! Its really uncomfy and gives my bump a really weird lopsided look!!!




Congrats on all the v-day bumps and lovely bumps ness, charlotte and nat - nat u have had a def groth spurt this week!!! 

I'm waiting for my moses basket to be delivered today and have to pop up to the allotment at some stage this afternoon to let travis perkins in with a delivery of sand and cement!!!! Oh the joys!!

Had a bit of a spending spree on mothercare this morning and ordered changing bag, changing mat, baby bath, muslin squares and bibs! Think thats everything now except a few more sleepsuits, vests and hats!!!! Oh and another pack of bottles!! My mums been buying bbits so will wait and see what she arrives with before I do anymore shopping!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

I've just sat here and nearly eaten a whole treat size 88g bag of maltesers - I was only gonna have a few but got distracted reading and typing and they just kept jumping in my mouth all by themselves!!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

WILSMUM said:


> I've just sat here and nearly eaten a whole treat size 88g bag of maltesers - I was only gonna have a few but got distracted reading and typing and they just kept jumping in my mouth all by themselves!!!!! Lol!!!

Silly maltesers! I hate it when they do that!!


----------



## mummyclo

Am i the only one that feels crappy this trimester more so than first?
I felt fine in the first 20 weeks but now i just feel AWFUL!! :cry:
Sorry im really moany today! :(


----------



## Kerrieann

I think im starting to get that first tri exaustion back again, i know they say it hits you again in 3rd tri, feel like im getting that tenfold. It is true tho, i think the 3rd tri is the worst one but you find it easier because ur so close to seeing ur bubba whereas in 1st tri ur no where near and still have to feel like shite :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann said:


> I think im starting to get that first tri exaustion back again, i know they say it hits you again in 3rd tri, feel like im getting that tenfold. It is true tho, i think the 3rd tri is the worst one but you find it easier because ur so close to seeing ur bubba whereas in 1st tri ur no where near and still have to feel like shite :haha:

I don't know if i find it easier :(
I just want to sleep the WHOLE time! Oh well one more week at work, and then months of sleep catchup before bubz gets here! :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

I cant wait, my son starts nursery mon-fri 1.20-4.30 so im going to have 3 hours every afternoon to myself :wohoo: ill either be sleeping or shopping lol :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann said:


> I cant wait, my son starts nursery mon-fri 1.20-4.30 so im going to have 3 hours every afternoon to myself :wohoo: ill either be sleeping or shopping lol :haha:

YEY!! :haha:
Sleeping and shopping sounds PERFECT! :happydance:


----------



## louise1302

i feel a bit crappy again too, the sickness and lack of appetite has returned as well as the tiredness

so i went to tkmaxx and mothercare to cheer myself up and got a couple of bits ooommgg theyre so cute i might have to take a pic and post it lol 

loving all the bump pics, i cant do one yet because i still dont have one i can still fit in my pre preg jeans , granted they were a bit big, but baby is still hiding under my fat LOL


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> I cant wait, my son starts nursery mon-fri 1.20-4.30 so im going to have 3 hours every afternoon to myself :wohoo: ill either be sleeping or shopping lol :haha:

Ha Bradley starts the 1st!!!:happydance:
lots of sleeping for me too!

I am dreading 3rd trimester, it was horrible with Bradley.
I used to pass out all the time and then just be sick.. was horrible, and my ribs .... oh no the ribs!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cry:


----------



## KellyC75

Good afternoon ladies :flower: Ive been at the doctors this morning (24 wk check up) Everything was great :thumbup: She said baby is 'nicely head down' & my bump is measuring 27cm....:kiss:

You remember I worried a little the other day, that LO wasnt moving so much....Well, think she was having a major 're-shuffle', as she has lessened the pain of my sciatica....Good Baby :kiss::baby:

Happy 'V' day to Ness, Nat & Lozzy :happydance:



Nut_Shake said:


> Kelly, HOWWWW are you booked in so early?? I'm so effing pissed at my shitty idiot hospital. Ughhhhhh why can't they just tell me something???? I don't understand it.
> 
> Mature cheddar cheese... Jeez Louise!! :rofl:

I was booked in for my C.section when I saw the consultant, I dont see them again, at all, so thats probably why they did it so early. :winkwink: It was so special actually choosing my LO's Birthday! :cloud9: (although I did only get a choice of 2 days that week!):haha:

Lovely bump & Happy 'V' day Nat....:happydance:



Kerrieann said:


> mummyclo :hugs: i get days like that and nothing can cheer me up apart from scoffing my face lol :haha: hope things get better today hun :hugs:

Ahhh, yes MummyClo, do as Kerrie says, try the 'stuff your face remedy'......It always helps me too :hugs: Hope you feel better soon :hugs: & yey to one week left at work :happydance:



c.holdway said:


> Right no giggling in me pj's lol
> I have been out today but just got back and wanna getcomfy lol:blush:


Lovely bump :thumbup: No barrel ressemblance there & you cant beat the P.J's.....Wish we could go out in them :haha:




Kerrieann said:


> U was in my dream last night lol, we were p;ushing our babies along in matching prams and they were both boys with loads of brown curly hair :haha:

:haha: How funny!.....:haha:Im feeling left out here, why is no-one dreaming about me! :dohh:


----------



## cho

Bradley is doing mon 9-12, tues off, wed 9-12, thurs full day and fri 9-12 cant bloody wait, have you found jake needs to go now and that you cant entertain him enough anymore


----------



## KellyC75

Aww, bless, good luck to Jake & Brad starting nursery :bunny:


----------



## KellyC75

Oh wowsers! That 'i'll be born in' ticker seems to be going pretty fast to me! The storks nearly here!!!:wacko:


----------



## cho

omg kelly 14 weeks for you to go, that sounds much scarier than 15 lol x


----------



## mummyclo

I am getting so scared approaching 30 weeks, that means 12 weeks till i have a baby! 
Scared!!


----------



## cho

12 weeks?


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> omg kelly 14 weeks for you to go, that sounds much scarier than 15 lol x

I know! I was just thinking when it says 13wks (+) next week, how thats gonna feel!....:loo: :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

*One for 'Butterfly', 'Nut_Shake' & any others having a C.section *

Found this excellent thread about C.section tips & advice....I am on my 3rd C.section, but trust me, some of the stuff even I hadnt thought of :thumbup:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/401041-c-section-tips-advice.html


----------



## mummyclo

12 weeks yes because at 30 weeks it will be 10 weeks till due date, might to overdue, but a maximum of 2 weeks :)


----------



## cho

ah i see :)
yer i am hoping i dont go over, went a week with Bradley.


----------



## KellyC75

KellyC75 said:


> *One for 'Butterfly', 'Nut_Shake' & any others having a C.section *
> 
> Found this excellent thread about C.section tips & advice....I am on my 3rd C.section, but trust me, some of the stuff even I hadnt thought of :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/401041-c-section-tips-advice.html

Oh & another one....:thumbup:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/400383-recommendation-after-c-section.html


----------



## mummyclo

I really hope i don't go over! Read an article about how much bigger they get every week you go over! I have a weird feeling he will come on his due date or pretty close? :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> I really hope i don't go over! Read an article about how much bigger they get every week you go over! I have a weird feeling he will come on his due date or pretty close? :shrug:

My DS1 was 8lb 3oz 10 days overdue & my DS2 born on his due date was 9lb 10oz!

This LO is arriving a week early & being a Girl, I hope I get an 'ickle one' this time :kiss:


----------



## Kerrieann

c.holdway said:


> Bradley is doing mon 9-12, tues off, wed 9-12, thurs full day and fri 9-12 cant bloody wait, have you found jake needs to go now and that you cant entertain him enough anymore

Yeah if its just me and him for the day its hard to find things to do, especially at themoment as the weather is awful! Lots of painting and games at the mo, but gets tiring lol


----------



## cho

Its so dangerous how some let you go over for ages, i know some unsuccessful stories from them leaving babies too long, my mw dont let you go over a week but some are like 2 or 3 i would be well kicking up a fuss!


----------



## mummyclo

Bye bye Ladies, off to work i go! 
Ttyl xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Is anyone else hoping for a homebirth?i know nikki and lozzy are but wasnt sure if anyone is too? I really want one and want to get a pool too but hubby isnt coming round to the idea, hes a bit of a worrier, but we live like 5 mins from hospitral but i still keep hearing scary stories so not sure what to do now :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Bye bye Ladies, off to work i go!
> Ttyl xx

Have a good day...:flower:

And dont forget to pick yourself up a nice treat on the way home...:hugs:


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> Is anyone else hoping for a homebirth?i know nikki and lozzy are but wasnt sure if anyone is too? I really want one and want to get a pool too but hubby isnt coming round to the idea, hes a bit of a worrier, but we live like 5 mins from hospitral but i still keep hearing scary stories so not sure what to do now :shrug:

I wanted a home birth and a pool but was a bit scared of the idea plus having to pay for the pool which is quite expensive i thought.
Hun i wouldn wory about the stories though, think of the bad stories there are at the hospital too, and your lucky to be close to a hospital :)
if not have you thought of a birthing centre, they sometimes have pools thats were i am going and having a waterbirth(hopefully) there supposeto be if you like the idea of home birth but still want the reassurance x


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive never heard of one, are they nhs then?


----------



## cho

yes they are midwife run, there suppose to be really homely ect
My one is lovely, like a spa break:haha:


----------



## cho

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregna...birthcentre/allaboutbirthc/?_requestid=211790
try this


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> My one is lovely, like a spa break:haha:

Wish I could go there...:cry:


----------



## KellyC75

Any of you Girls live Birmingham way?

Im thinking of booking a scan & as we are taking Boys for a day trip to Birmingham, thought we'd have one there :thumbup:


----------



## cho

KellyC75 said:


> Any of you Girls live Birmingham way?
> 
> Im thinking of booking a scan & as we are taking Boys for a day trip to Birmingham, thought we'd have one there :thumbup:

Ah that will be nice, you having a 4d? x


----------



## Kerrieann

Thankyou charlotte, they look great, my nearest one is watford which is a 45 min jouney, i think that would be too far to travel but not sure?!


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Any of you Girls live Birmingham way?
> 
> Im thinking of booking a scan & as we are taking Boys for a day trip to Birmingham, thought we'd have one there :thumbup:
> 
> Ah that will be nice, you having a 4d? xClick to expand...

Yeah, a 4D one....We are combining the two things as DS2 (age 7) has said he doesnt want to come to another scan, unless they have 'spinning chairs' (like the last place we went to!) :haha:

Really want the Boys to see their Sister again & bond as much as they can :hugs:

So its a bribe, be good at the scan & we have a day trip too :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Thankyou charlotte, they look great, my nearest one is watfors which is a 45 min jouney, i think that would be too far to travel but not sure?!

My hospital is about 45mins from me, do have one closer, but had DS1 there & hated it with a passion :growlmad:

I know ive had & am having C.section's but I did go into labour with DS2, so still had to drive there, it was Ok....Just watch the bumps on the road :dohh: Oh & usually its nite time, so roads are pretty empty


----------



## till bob

kelly i live in tamworth which is really near to birmingham xx


----------



## KellyC75

till bob said:


> kelly i live in tamworth which is really near to birmingham xx


Thanks 'tillbob' :flower:

Have you heard of 'face2face' or 'bumps' private baby scan centres?...:shrug:


----------



## till bob

im havin a home birth 2 kerrie and my hubby isnt keen hes a right worrier but he knows my hearts set on it so hes got no choice lol xx


----------



## till bob

KellyC75 said:


> till bob said:
> 
> 
> kelly i live in tamworth which is really near to birmingham xx
> 
> 
> Thanks 'tillbob' :flower:
> 
> Have you heard of 'face2face' or 'bumps' private baby scan centres?...:shrug:Click to expand...

yeh i went to face2face wen i was pregnant with tilly its lovely think i was about 25 weeks and this time i went to babybond in birmingham xxx


----------



## KellyC75

till bob said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> till bob said:
> 
> 
> kelly i live in tamworth which is really near to birmingham xx
> 
> 
> Thanks 'tillbob' :flower:
> 
> Have you heard of 'face2face' or 'bumps' private baby scan centres?...:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> yeh i went to face2face wen i was pregnant with tilly its lovely think i was about 25 weeks and this time i went to babybond in birmingham xxxClick to expand...

Why didnt you go back to 'face2face' this time? (if you dont mind my asking?)

I have had 2 Babybond scans now & fancied a change :winkwink:


----------



## till bob

i had a gender scan i did ring face2face again as they were really friendly there but they dont do them till ur 18 weeks and babybond did them from 16 weeks so i cudnt wait lol just me bein impatient i would def reccomend face2face tho hun xx


----------



## WILSMUM

William starts in Year 1 on 6th September! Can't believe it was 2 years ago now that he started doing just afternoons at nursery!!!


I've been having really bad pains in my bump this afternoon girls - it was just on the right hand side of my bump and it was agony, bring tears to my eyes and a kinda stabbing sharp pain a bit like something had ripped! I could still feel bubs moving about on the other side so wasn't too worried but still! Had to walk up to the allotment and the walk seemed to sort it out. Have any of you had anything similar?


----------



## Kerrieann

:thumbup:


till bob said:


> im havin a home birth 2 kerrie and my hubby isnt keen hes a right worrier but he knows my hearts set on it so hes got no choice lol xx

Oh cool, ru going to be getting a birth pool? I really want one and they cant garantee you one in hospitals which is one of my reasons for wanting a home birth :thumbup:

Wilsmum,i havnt had this hun,if its really painful i would ring ur midwife hun


----------



## KellyC75

The 'March Mummies' are giving us a run for our money in the post department! :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Thankyou TillBob, really usefull information :flower::thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

:headspin:Hubby has just rang & said 'dont worry about cooking tonite' :yipee: Hes bringing home an indian take-away :wohoo:


----------



## till bob

Kerrieann said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> till bob said:
> 
> 
> im havin a home birth 2 kerrie and my hubby isnt keen hes a right worrier but he knows my hearts set on it so hes got no choice lol xx
> 
> Oh cool, ru going to be getting a birth pool? I really want one and they cant garantee you one in hospitals which is one of my reasons for wanting a home birth :thumbup:
> 
> no i dont fancy a birth pool tbh hun havent got much room anyway x
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou TillBob, really usefull information :flower::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> no probs hun glad it helped xxClick to expand...


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh lucky you kelly!! Ive just been to the butchers and got some steaks for us tonight! Going to make home-made chipos,onion rings and corn on the cob with it, and garlic mushrooms for dh sick:) yummy!!!


----------



## Mizze

Ah I can always rely on you girls to be talking about food! :) I have posh beefburgers defrosting and will do those with chips and salads tonight with cherry bakewell trifles from M&S for afters- tomorrow night I have promised DH a mexican - I LOVE Mexican food.....

Ness, Nat and Lozzy - happy V day!!! Ness, Charlotte & Nat - your bumps are lovely - Charlotte you do not look like a barrel and nat yours is growing isnt it! 

Bump was uncomfortable a bit this morning but seems to have sorted herself out - she has been quiet today though. I have the day off and the weather has been nice! Best day in weeks and weeks - we have practically drowned here in August. And its been cold enough to put the heating on for a few days which in August is just plain wrong.

Im not planning a home birth - I did think about it but DH was plainly terrified at the very idea and its not recommended for my age. However I have a midwife run birthing unit slap bang next to my maternity wing in the hospital and I shall be in there - with us you automatically go to the birthing centre unless you are high risk :happydance: My sister has nothing but praise for it - havent decided on whether I will ask for the pool or not yet - depends I think on whats available. The midwife unit has a youtube video to watch which shows nice rooms with pain relief tucked away, birthing balls and the pool. It seems a good compromise to me. 

How is everyone today? Chloe and Louise hope you are feeling better :hugs:

Mizze


----------



## cho

Ive just done a pasta bake how boring! x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Chatty bunch again

I'm at my mums now for the bank holiday so I probably wont post much. 

Kerrie - if you wanna ask anything about homebirth then feel free hun. For me (and hubby) it is the best option for many reasons. Have you been on www.homebirth.org.uk it is full of facts and figures, if you are serious then hubby could have a read...it is quite clear that homebirthing is just as safe as hospital delivery.


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks nikki, ill take a look and get hubby to have a read too! :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

c.holdway said:


> Its so dangerous how some let you go over for ages, i know some unsuccessful stories from them leaving babies too long, my mw dont let you go over a week but some are like 2 or 3 i would be well kicking up a fuss!

Charlotte i was born 3 weeks late because the hospital thought they had got mums dates wrong and stopped her labour. They were willing to let her go another 2 weeks but my grandad threatend to sue them so in the end she was induced. Mam said i was all wrinkled where i had been over cooked and one midwife admited that if she had been left any longer i would have died because the placenta had stopped working propperly and i had actualy lost weight while still in the womb.



Kerrieann said:


> Is anyone else hoping for a homebirth?i know nikki and lozzy are but wasnt sure if anyone is too? I really want one and want to get a pool too but hubby isnt coming round to the idea, hes a bit of a worrier, but we live like 5 mins from hospitral but i still keep hearing scary stories so not sure what to do now :shrug:

Kerrie i recomend that site that nikki posted, its realy good. My OH wasent convinced at first but once id told him the facts he came round to the idea. That and the fact my mam has been nothing but surportive so thats put him at ease.



WILSMUM said:


> I've been having really bad pains in my bump this afternoon girls - it was just on the right hand side of my bump and it was agony, bring tears to my eyes and a kinda stabbing sharp pain a bit like something had ripped! I could still feel bubs moving about on the other side so wasn't too worried but still! Had to walk up to the allotment and the walk seemed to sort it out. Have any of you had anything similar?

Sounds like it could be round ligament pain but i could be wrong.




Happy V-day Sammi, Ness, Nat and every one else. I cant belive were 24 weeks today!


----------



## Mizze

c.holdway said:


> Ive just done a pasta bake how boring! x

Oh not at all - DH doesnt really like that so I rarely have it - could happily eat it now - mind you since coming home from town ive had crackers cheese an apple 4 squares of chocolate and a bowl of crunchy nut cornflakes and thats after popping into my sister's to have tea and biscuits! And yes I did have lunch. Its obviously a big food day today. 



lozzy21 said:


> one midwife admited that if she had been left any longer i would have died because the placenta had stopped working propperly and i had actualy lost weight while still in the womb.
> 
> Happy V-day Sammi, Ness, Nat and every one else. I cant belive were 24 weeks today!

Lozzy - thats a scary thing about going over - it does worry me a little I confess.

Oh congrats again on V Day! And I week to go for me - I cant wait. 

Oh its so nice to be off work and able to make more than 1 post at a time! :) :happydance:

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Scans and things have moved on in the 23 years since i was born, there more detailed so i doubt things like that still happen.


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> Scans and things have moved on in the 23 years since i was born, there more detailed so i doubt things like that still happen.

Aww thats horrible i know a few people who have lost babies from going over so far its disgusting how different it can be too, i live inbetween portsmouth and chichester there like half hour between them and chichester only let you go over by 1 week and portsmouh leave you for 2 and i am sure there are others that are longer! x


----------



## ducky1502

My midwife said they let you go 2 wks ove but start trying to hurry things along at about 10 days over.... that's ridiculous! 2 wks over takes me up to xmas eve!!


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm not sure what the policy is up here but it was 2 weeks back down in Swindon - I saw the consultant when I was about a week over and got booked in to be induced and he did a sweep at the time and I was already 2-3cm dilated apparently needless to say I didn't need to be induced and William came of his own accord 10 days late but was still only 7lb1oz the little dink!


----------



## cho

mine does a sweep on due date, but im going to try put off having a sweep this time unless i go far over x


----------



## KellyC75

Where does everyone go to get measured for new bras? :shrug:

I went to M&S, then bought 3 new bras (in the size I was told) only to find they were so tight & uncomfy :growlmad:


----------



## cho

after my sweep i was 0.5 cm dilated lol that was on a wed, went into labour sat and had him on the monday!


----------



## cho

KellyC75 said:


> Where does everyone go to get measured for new bras? :shrug:
> 
> I went to M&S, then bought 3 new bras (in the size I was told) only to find they were so tight & uncomfy :growlmad:

i usually go to la senza or house of fraser x


----------



## lozzy21

I will be begging for a sweep on my due date lol.

Iv never been measured for a bra, i dont see the point because in different shops and even different styles in the same shop you need a different size. I know how a bra should fit so i just keep trying them on untill it feels right.

What iv read says you should go for your nursing bras's around 38 weeks.


----------



## Mizze

I went to M&S but might well get measured again in Debenhams - the M&S bras are mainly comfy but dont seem particularly supportive and so DULL the Debenhams ones are nicer so I think I shall get my remaining ones from there.

Mizze


----------



## Kerrieann

I get measured in mothercare and just got a really nice hot pink bra in there yesterday! Im the same size as at last fitting but needed another couple of bras, maternity ones seem to wear quicker then ordinary ones i think!


----------



## Kerrieann

I get measured in mothercare and just got a really nice hot pink bra in there yesterday! Im the same size as at last fitting but needed another couple of bras, maternity ones seem to wear quicker then ordinary ones i think!

Oh yeah and they let you go over 2 weeks here, i didnt think you could asl for a sweep or anything, thought you just had to wait! And then if it gets to 12 days they then do sweep?? :shrug: everywhere differs i suppose


----------



## lozzy21

Booo im going to be aching by the end of the week. Were at the inlwas in blackpool for a week, there sofa is realy low and realy sqiudgy, you sink into it. I cant sit on it cos i cant get up :rofl: and the bed is harder than mine, mines got some give to it so it supports my bump but im going to have to rob a pillow from some where.

On the plus side no work :D


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Booo im going to be aching by the end of the week. Were at the inlwas in blackpool for a week, there sofa is realy low and realy sqiudgy, you sink into it. I cant sit on it cos i cant get up :rofl: and the bed is harder than mine, mines got some give to it so it supports my bump but im going to have to rob a pillow from some where.
> 
> On the plus side no work :D

There really is nothing like your own home is there :winkwink:

Hope you have a nice break away though :thumbup:


----------



## mrsbling

Evening ladies, I see we have been as chatty as usual today :) 

I am 27 weeks today so officially 3rd Tri :happydance: even though we are in the lounge area, I thought I would celebrate anyway lol :wohoo:

Sent hubby out to play golf...... on the condition that he brings back fish & chips , and as it has just started to rain here, he will be back with my lovely food very soon :haha:

Hope you all have a lovely Bank Holiday weekend ;) I booked Tues + wed off work too so I could have a nice long weekend!!!! .........then I am working for the long haul up until 5th November, before I can sit down and put my feet up (or do more cleaning lol)ready for LO to arrive :) x


----------



## cho

Well i know the will sweep on due date if you want were i live anyway, but i found my sweep really hurt, most people say it doesnt but it really hurt me and put me off!
As i said not trying to put anyone of as i know most dont think it hurts but im a squiny and dont cope well with pain, hence having every drug in labour with Bradley lol!


----------



## mrsbling

KellyC75 said:


> Any of you Girls live Birmingham way?
> 
> Im thinking of booking a scan & as we are taking Boys for a day trip to Birmingham, thought we'd have one there :thumbup:

Hi Kelly, I have only used babybond in Birmingham (twice) and they are very good (going back in 2 weeks for 4D scan)..... but theres also a place called take-a-peek a few miles outside Birmingham which is very reasonably priced and has good reviews (DH wont let me go there as he likes Babybond and the Sonographer, and the location). x


----------



## Mizze

Congrats on third Tri MrsBling! :)

Aww girls am sat here in happy tears - DH just came home with a bag from a regular client of his with a set of baby grow, booties, clothes, blanket, giraffe and little trousers. And they are just perfect! They are even in the right colours and the right sort of theme - african animal/safari stuff!! Oh wow - ive never met this woman and im overwhelmed by her generosity!! 
:happydance::cloud9::thumbup:

Will pop a picture up later

Mizze xx


----------



## raquel1980

KellyC75 said:


> Where does everyone go to get measured for new bras? :shrug:
> 
> I went to M&S, then bought 3 new bras (in the size I was told) only to find they were so tight & uncomfy :growlmad:

Would love to know a good place to go for bras too, have been to M&S too and found them useless!


----------



## KellyC75

mrsbling said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Any of you Girls live Birmingham way?
> 
> Im thinking of booking a scan & as we are taking Boys for a day trip to Birmingham, thought we'd have one there :thumbup:
> 
> Hi Kelly, I have only used babybond in Birmingham (twice) and they are very good (going back in 2 weeks for 4D scan)..... but theres also a place called take-a-peek a few miles outside Birmingham which is very reasonably priced and has good reviews (DH wont let me go there as he likes Babybond and the Sonographer, and the location). xClick to expand...

Thanks Mrs Bling, after great reviews, I am gonna go with 'face2face' :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Congrats on third Tri MrsBling! :)
> 
> Aww girls am sat here in happy tears - DH just came home with a bag from a regular client of his with a set of baby grow, booties, clothes, blanket, giraffe and little trousers. And they are just perfect! They are even in the right colours and the right sort of theme - african animal/safari stuff!! Oh wow - ive never met this woman and im overwhelmed by her generosity!!
> :happydance::cloud9::thumbup:
> 
> Will pop a picture up later
> 
> Mizze xx


Aww, how lovely....:kiss:


----------



## mrsbling

................Edit.............. DH has just called to say we are having McDonalds instead of fish & chips :) Oooh and an ice cream (Mcflurry) too yummy yummy

I hope I am not gonna get toooo fat lol....... Luckily it all seems to be just bump so far, but theres still plenty of time!!!! Must cut back on the lovely cakes, biscuits, ice cream, and chocolate..... but my staff keep buying them for me, so I cant be rude and say no now can I :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

mmm just send dh out for cheesecake and bought this flapjack toffee cream cake thing from sainsburys, oh my god it was amazing!! :happydance:

Right im now thinking wether to get a 4d scan done or not! they recomend up to 27 weeks with an anterior placenta so would have to get it pretty sharpish but dont want to get it and then cant see face :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> mmm just send dh out for cheesecake and bought this flapjack toffee cream cake thing from sainsburys, oh my god it was amazing!! :happydance:
> 
> Right im now thinking wether to get a 4d scan done or not! they recomend up to 27 weeks with an anterior placenta so would have to get it pretty sharpish but dont want to get it and then cant see face :shrug:

If they couldnt get a good scan, im sure you wouldnt get charged.....Just Shhh about your anterior placenta, you had no idea :winkwink:

Mayby your placentas moved round now too? My midwife said they can move round :shrug:


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> mmm just send dh out for cheesecake and bought this flapjack toffee cream cake thing from sainsburys, oh my god it was amazing!! :happydance:
> 
> Right im now thinking wether to get a 4d scan done or not! they recomend up to 27 weeks with an anterior placenta so would have to get it pretty sharpish but dont want to get it and then cant see face :shrug:

Oooh flapjack sounds lovely..... I love flapjack :)

I e-mailed babybond about the anterior placenta and my scan at 29 weeks and the e-mailed back the following:

Hi Nikki,

We scan lots of people with an anterior placenta. This in itself is not a
problem. The success of a good 4D is down to where the baby's face is. If
the face is surrounded by lots of amniotic fluid we tend to get great images
if it is not or the face is snuggles in to you, be it into the placenta or
just the side of your womb, then this makes the imaging difficult. 
However, we will send you for a walk to see if the baby will move if this is
the case. We will do our very best to get great images for you. However we
have to work with what the baby gives us as this is out of our control.

I hope this helps.

We will look forward to seeing you soon.

All the best Sue 

Hope this helps :) They also said the best time for the scan is between 27 and 29 weeks x


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks mrsbling, when is urs?


----------



## mrsbling

12th September.... soooo excited :) x


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh not long!! Dh now isnt sure about getting one, hes saying we will see him in 3 months cant i just wait :cry:


----------



## KellyC75

mrsbling said:


> 12th September.... soooo excited :) x


Exciting....:happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

Fil has managed to piss me off allready! We went to asda to get me some alcohol free beer and i fancyed some cake and OH got some ice cream. He starts rattaling on saying stuff like "no wonder with cake and icecream, you need to sort your diet out" No wonder as in no wonder were fat. He shut up when i asked him if he knew how many calories were in his larger. :growlmad:

This bloke will sit and drink 2 bottles of red wine and has the cheek to say about me getting some cake!!!! :gun:


----------



## mrsbling

They are so insensitive arent they!!!

My DH told his golf friends that he had told me he didnt want a fat wife ( I am a Uk size 10) ......they were all shocked and asked what I had said........ and he told them that i thought it was ok because i dont want a fat husband either .....:) :haha: He was only joking but his friends faces were a picture ;)


----------



## lozzy21

He wasent being insensitive, he was being down right rude. God help him if he says anything else this weekend .


----------



## lozzy21

So he will drink 1000 calories worth of wine but i cant have cake :growlmad:


----------



## Kerrieann

I have just seen a thread for babies due in may!!!! Thats 5 months after us, jesus!!


----------



## Xaviersmom

louise1302 said:


> i feel a bit crappy again too, the sickness and lack of appetite has returned as well as the tiredness

ME too! Seems like my quick afternoon naps are turning into 2 hour naps now.. I never had any issue in my 1st tri, but lately, I've been in an odd food slump. Nothing is super interesting.



ducky1502 said:


> My midwife said they let you go 2 wks ove but start trying to hurry things along at about 10 days over.... that's ridiculous! 2 wks over takes me up to xmas eve!!

Ducky me too! I don't want to spoil DS's Christmas! DS was 2 weeks early.. I am guessing DD will come early as well.. but who knows! I will resort to the old wives tales about inducing labor when I get closer to my date.



mrsbling said:


> I hope I am not gonna get toooo fat lol....... Luckily it all seems to be just bump so far, but theres still plenty of time!!!! Must cut back on the lovely cakes, biscuits, ice cream, and chocolate..... but my staff keep buying them for me, so I cant be rude and say no now can I :haha:

Everyone loves feedin the pregnant woman! I get that everyhere now too. Especially DH's volleyball friends that have no kids...and no clue about pregnant women :)


You guys crack me up! I think I am the only person from my corner of the US in this thread :( 

I also wish there were private scan places near me. The closest around is over 2 hours drive from me. My sister says I should come down with some pains and go to the hospital emergency room lol.. 

Congrats on v-day ladies!


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrieann said:


> I have just seen a thread for babies due in may!!!! Thats 5 months after us, jesus!!

I saw that thread the other day, scared the crap outta me lol. Proves just how soon our babies are going to start arriving. 

Spent all day with my friends and their kids and it just made me want to meet my son even more :D


----------



## ducky1502

I had talked myself out of a 4d scan but now I want one again :( boo!


----------



## calliebaby

Happy V-Day Ladies!!!!

My mom actually offered to pay for us to have a 3d scan...but my hubby says that he doesn't want to see what the baby looks like until he is born. Now I am torn. Plus, $165 is a lot of money for 20 minutes. I am not sure what to do anymore.:shrug:


----------



## ducky1502

Wish my mum would pay for my scan lol.

I've just found an AMAZING deal £60 for:
30 Minute Appointment Time 

2 x 3D Photos on Photographic Paper


1 x 2D Photo on Photographic Paper

1 x DVD approx 20 minutes duration with a mix of 2D & 4D

1 x CD ROM of 3D Images

Which around me is an absolute bargain. It's about 50mins away though. They only scan on a saturday and OH works in retail so he'd struggle to get the time off. Plus there are only 2 (potentially 3) saturdays we can do so they may not even be able to fit us in :( oh well, if it's meant to be it will be aye!


----------



## lozzy21

I have just had the worst nights sleep ever! I want my bed :cry:


----------



## WILSMUM

morning girls!
I should be doing the housework ready for my mum arriving for the wkend this afternoon but I feel pants - headache, tired and a bit dizzyish, so thought I sit down her and cath up with a glass of water before i start!
DH & DS have gone to the allotment so its lovely and quiet here and I could sooo just crawl back into bed and sleep forever!!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Ducky where is it that does that deal? thats a bargain not to missed in my eyes! lol


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrieann said:


> Ducky where is it that does that deal? thats a bargain not to missed in my eyes! lol

It's in hinckley. I found the deal on ebay believe it or not lol. There are 2 conditions though, it doesn't come with medical advice (whatever that means :shrug:) and there is no free rescan if you can't get good 3d images.


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Ducky where is it that does that deal? thats a bargain not to missed in my eyes! lol
> 
> It's in hinckley. I found the deal on ebay believe it or not lol. There are 2 conditions though, it doesn't come with medical advice (whatever that means :shrug:) and there is no free rescan if you can't get good 3d images.Click to expand...

That sounds a bit bizarre:shrug:


----------



## ducky1502

c.holdway said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Ducky where is it that does that deal? thats a bargain not to missed in my eyes! lol
> 
> It's in hinckley. I found the deal on ebay believe it or not lol. There are 2 conditions though, it doesn't come with medical advice (whatever that means :shrug:) and there is no free rescan if you can't get good 3d images.Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds a bit bizarre:shrug:Click to expand...

I think the thing is that it's a proper private midwife centre where they offer all the usual NHS scans (privately) as well as other medical scans. But on top of this they do 4D scans. Whereas I know a lot of places do JUST 4D scans for personal rather than medical reasons. So I think they're just emphasising the point. Plus, I don't blame them for not offering rescans, £60 for that long and all the extras is a bargain, less than I've seen 10 min 2D scans for. I know it's not a dodgy place because my mums friend had private midwifery care through them....... what do you think ladies? To go for or not to go for?


----------



## lozzy21

If you want to, go for it


----------



## ducky1502

I contacted them and asked what it meant by no medical advice and they said that if I just want to see baby, get a rough weight etc then the scan is ideal, if I'm going wanting to talk about any issues etc then they would want me to take the longer appointment.


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> I had talked myself out of a 4d scan but now I want one again :( boo!

I didnt want one, then I did! :wacko:

The last thing I wanna be feeling is (when its too late) 'I wish i'd had a 4d scan, just to see what she is getting up to in there'! :kiss:

Especially as this is my last pregnancy/LO :baby:


----------



## KellyC75

Had an awful nites sleep too, dont think the indian take-away agreed with me or DH :sad1:

I had a stomach upset, that kept waking me :dohh:

& DH spent all night doing gross 'dutch ovens' :sick::sick::sick:

At 3am I was so tempted to come down & sleep on the sofa! :hissy:


----------



## lozzy21

:rofl: must be some thing in the air cos my OH's farts have been vile too.


----------



## ducky1502

KellyC75 said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I had talked myself out of a 4d scan but now I want one again :( boo!
> 
> I didnt want one, then I did! :wacko:
> 
> The last thing I wanna be feeling is (when its too late) 'I wish i'd had a 4d scan, just to see what she is getting up to in there'! :kiss:
> 
> Especially as this is my last pregnancy/LO :baby:Click to expand...

If it's something you want to do and you can afford it then you should do it. I will only be doing it if I manage to book this deal I have found (or another deal) as we simply don't have £150 to spend on a scan at the moment.


----------



## raquel1980

lozzy21 said:


> :rofl: must be some thing in the air cos my OH's farts have been vile too.

Wish it was my OH doing the vile farts, I can't stop at the moment - it's rank!!:haha:


----------



## sammiwry

I'm currently sat on the in-laws patio enjoying the sunshine bein entertained by the dogs


----------



## Xaviersmom

I have said more than once that my in-laws are totally thrilled about this baby. They are in their early 70's.

They had 7 kids.. only 1 was a girl. They have only 2 natural grandkids...both boys. They have my 12 y/o DS as a step grandson and a couple other step grand sons by their other sons. 

No girl babies. I'm giving them their first grand daughter.

We have a family dinner tomorrow night and I asked if I shoud bring anything.. FIL replied with 'no.. just you.. and whats in your uterus' 

LOL Really? I told him I'd bring his son and DS as well :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Awww how sweet xaviersmom!

Had sad news today that hubbys uncle had died, he had bowel cancer and has been suffering in pain for 3 weeks now basically waiting to die, my mil has been looking after him. I think its more or a relief to be honest, hes no longer in pain now


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrieann said:


> Awww how seet xaviersmom!
> 
> Had sad news today that hubbys uncle had died, he had bowel cancer and has been suffering in pain for 3 weeks now basically waiting to die, my mil has been looking after him. I think its more or a relief to be honest, hes no longer in pain now

So sorry to hear that. Things like that are always sad, whether they're expected or not. Hope you and your OH are ok.

Very quiet on here today!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks ducky, everyone actually seems fine, will probly sink in more at the funeral :cry:

It is so quite on here, everyone must have a busy weekend on! Did you have a nice time at ur friends yesterday? I went to sil's today, to see my 2 nephews, oine is jakes age and its so lovely how they all play together plus i get a really nice break lol!


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Had sad news today that hubbys uncle had died, he had bowel cancer and has been suffering in pain for 3 weeks now basically waiting to die, my mil has been looking after him. I think its more or a relief to be honest, hes no longer in pain now

So sorry to hear that...Cancer is such a ba*tard disease & as you say, he is now out of the pain. May he rest in peace.


----------



## lozzy21

As if clintons in blackpool dident have any daddy to be birthday cards!


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> Am i the only one that feels crappy this trimester more so than first?
> I felt fine in the first 20 weeks but now i just feel AWFUL!! :cry:
> Sorry im really moany today! :(

You can moan to us that's what we're here for!! I too feel very lethargic.



mrsbling said:


> I am 27 weeks today so officially 3rd Tri :happydance: even though we are in the lounge area, I thought I would celebrate anyway lol :wohoo:
> CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I contacted them and asked what it meant by no medical advice and they said that if I just want to see baby, get a rough weight etc then the scan is ideal, if I'm going wanting to talk about any issues etc then they would want me to take the longer appointment.
> 
> Hi I looked into this too - it means that they won't do the fetal wellbeing check that most other 4d scans do - involves taking all the measurements like what they do on the 20 week scan. . . . so their head, tummy, leg etc and check their heart too. I was torn on what to do but decided on a full 4d scan which costs £120.
> 
> 
> 
> Xaviersmom said:
> 
> 
> I have said more than once that my in-laws are totally thrilled about this baby. They are in their early 70's.
> 
> They had 7 kids.. only 1 was a girl. They have only 2 natural grandkids...both boys. They have my 12 y/o DS as a step grandson and a couple other step grand sons by their other sons.
> 
> No girl babies. I'm giving them their first grand daughter.
> 
> We have a family dinner tomorrow night and I asked if I shoud bring anything.. FIL replied with 'no.. just you.. and whats in your uterus'
> 
> LOL Really? I told him I'd bring his son and DS as well :)Click to expand...
> 
> Aww how lovely :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Had sad news today that hubbys uncle had died, he had bowel cancer and has been suffering in pain for 3 weeks now basically waiting to die, my mil has been looking after him. I think its more or a relief to be honest, hes no longer in pain nowClick to expand...
> 
> So sorry Kerrie. Sending hugs :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## ducky1502

Butterfly - The main reason I'm not fussed about the full checks is because I'm probably going to end up getting a growth scan on te NHS because I have a small bump. Or if not I may book my own growth scan which is only about £50 at about 34/35wks. 

Kerrie - Had a lovely time yesterday :) was good seeing them! It's great getting advice from them and hanging out with the kiddies. Makes me want my LO to hurry up though lol.


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> Awww how sweet xaviersmom!
> 
> Had sad news today that hubbys uncle had died, he had bowel cancer and has been suffering in pain for 3 weeks now basically waiting to die, my mil has been looking after him. I think its more or a relief to be honest, hes no longer in pain now

Oh Kerrieann. Im sorry hon. Its can be a dreadful disease. :hugs: 



- Butterfly - said:


> I am 27 weeks today so officially 3rd Tri :happydance: even though we are in the lounge area, I thought I would celebrate anyway lol :wohoo:
> CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance:

Hurray! Congratulations Butterfly. :)

Just back in after being out all day - Im KNACKERED! It feels like we have been all over south wales today looking at stuff from prams to cars. So glad I dont have to do anything this evening except a mexican meal - Yummmm Which is dead easy anyway. 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Does anyone else have a really itchy belly? Mine had been really itchy for the past week or so! :(


----------



## wishingforbub

oh Mizze, just saw that we're bump buddies!!!! Yay!! :) i need to change my sig xxx


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> Does anyone else have a really itchy belly? Mine had been really itchy for the past week or so! :(

Yes me too!!! apparently its normal but doesnt make it feel any better ;)....... i put loads of bio oil on and that seems t o help a lot :) x


----------



## mrsbling

Have had a mad cleaning day today...... you could eat out of my shower lol :)

...then thought I would go for a walk up the road with DH to the pub for a lovley lunch and a choc trio desert which was yummy ;) ..... now I am really tired and am just lying on sofa watching tv!!!! its such a hard life :haha:


----------



## Mizze

wishingforbub said:


> oh Mizze, just saw that we're bump buddies!!!! Yay!! :) i need to change my sig xxx

Yay! :yipee:



mrsbling said:


> Have had a mad cleaning day today...... you could eat out of my shower lol :)

wow! Im in awe. 

Mizze x


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> Awww how sweet xaviersmom!
> 
> Had sad news today that hubbys uncle had died, he had bowel cancer and has been suffering in pain for 3 weeks now basically waiting to die, my mil has been looking after him. I think its more or a relief to be honest, hes no longer in pain now

 sorry to hear this kerri :hugs:



mummyclo said:


> Does anyone else have a really itchy belly? Mine had been really itchy for the past week or so! :(

 yes its cos your skins tight, its sooo annoying!



mrsbling said:


> Have had a mad cleaning day today...... you could eat out of my shower lol :)
> 
> ...then thought I would go for a walk up the road with DH to the pub for a lovley lunch and a choc trio desert which was yummy ;) ..... now I am really tired and am just lying on sofa watching tv!!!! its such a hard life :haha:

:coffee: isnt it great lol, i have had a lazy day, but been in the kitchen all day making soups, my brother had his jaw broken the other day and has had to have plates put in his jaw so cant have solids for 6 weeks, so thought i would make some soups... it was tiring lol


----------



## mrsbling

> :coffee: isnt it great lol, i have had a lazy day, but been in the kitchen all day making soups, my brother had his jaw broken the other day and has had to have plates put in his jaw so cant have solids for 6 weeks, so thought i would make some soups... it was tiring lol

OMG hope he is ok?

I wish I had the patience to make soup......but I would end up going and buying a carton from the shops .... must make a bit more of an effort I know:)


----------



## cho

mrsbling said:


> :coffee: isnt it great lol, i have had a lazy day, but been in the kitchen all day making soups, my brother had his jaw broken the other day and has had to have plates put in his jaw so cant have solids for 6 weeks, so thought i would make some soups... it was tiring lol
> 
> OMG hope he is ok?
> 
> I wish I had the patience to make soup......but I would end up going and buying a carton from the shops .... must make a bit more of an effort I know:)Click to expand...

yes he is ok now, soups are sooooo easy i love making them as quick fix dinner, mind you KFC is sooo much easier :blush: lol


----------



## Nut_Shake

Kerrieann - So sorry to hear that my lovely, my sincerest condolences xx

Butterfly - Congrats on being 27 weeks!!! xx

Mummyclo - My boobs are itchy when i wear a bra, stupid bras!

Mrsbling - I love cleaning days! That feeling of a lovely fresh home is the BEST!

c-holdway - Your poor bro! How sweet of you for making him soups!

I've felt rather icky today, sore throat, achey head, general slugishness. Been lying on the sofa. I finished off some organising of bits in the house and made dinner, thats as far as my day has gone! Last night i had dinner with some friends, some of them havent seen me since i fell pregnant. They all kept commenting on how tiny i was and how i haven't put on any weight anywhere! Maybe i sound ridiculous, but i was over the moon to hear it!!

Hubby has gone to the club now, he has an RnB singer coming down tonight (not sure if anyone listens to that kind of music, Lloyd, he recently did a track called Bedrock). Anyway, i'm very upset that i cant go and see him perform and meet him :(

At least i have the TV and the lovely BnB ladies!! xx


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Does anyone else have a really itchy belly? Mine had been really itchy for the past week or so! :(

Me! Mine has been driving me crazy :-(


----------



## Kerrieann

Mines been itching too, its just where its stretching, i use bio oil all over my bump 2ce a day and it really helps!!


----------



## louise1302

holy moly you ladies can talk

i saw my bump move today :cloud9: i wasnt expecting it for ages and pudding must have just moved into a good position and kept booting the side of my stomach hubby and the kids all saw it too :)

hope all you ladies are well, 1 work week until im viable

just a q i seem to be getting a lot of bh at night when im sat is anyone else finding the same


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> Mines been itching too, its just where its stretching, i use bio oil all over my bump 2ce a day and it really helps!!

Me too - but it feels a bit weird constantly being covered in oil lol ..... but if it helps keep the dreaded Stretchmarks at bay - then i will apply several times a day :thumbup:

Nut-shake - hope you feel a bit better tomorrow :flower: I feel drained and I am only carrying one!!!! so you must be super tired! ..... I am still struggling to sleep though due to achey legs, hips etc etc so that doesnt help, but its all worth is :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Does anyone else have a really itchy belly? Mine had been really itchy for the past week or so! :(


Yeah, mine is....Lots of baby oil seems to relieve it :thumbup:



Nut_Shake said:


> Hubby has gone to the club now, he has an RnB singer coming down tonight (not sure if anyone listens to that kind of music, Lloyd, he recently did a track called Bedrock). Anyway, i'm very upset that i cant go and see him perform and meet him :(

Thats awsome...My DS1 will be well impressed :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Im pretty sure my LO has had a growth spurt :baby: I can now touch her with my fingers & then feel her move/change position, DH did it this morning too

No wonder my skin is getting tight! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Im off to bed now...Gotta get up really early tomm! :dohh:

Wont be online now for a day or two....Look forward to chatting again soon :flower:

When my ticker will be telling me I only have 13 (+days) Weeks until LO arrives :wacko::cloud9:

Enjoy the rest of your bank holiday weekends....:thumbup:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Sleep well and see you soon Kelly! I may sleep early too, just want to try shake this horrible sickyness! xx


----------



## Pixxie

Nutshake hope you feel better soon! 

Not got any itchy belly or braxton hicks yet, feel slightly left out :haha: 

Ive tried to stay off here today, because I know I get stuck here lol. Been determined to finish making the cardigan for SIL's bubba, almost done now, just the edges and buttons to do :thumbup: All my family are getting hats and scarves for x-mas :haha: 

Went to the cinema last night to see The Last Air Bender with SIL, her fella and the kids, was a pretty good film considering its a kiddie one, 'Mabel' liked all the noise I think, she kept going mad when the music got all dramatic! :haha: xxx


----------



## calliebaby

Pixxie said:


> Went to the cinema last night to see The Last Air Bender with SIL, her fella and the kids, was a pretty good film considering its a kiddie one, 'Mabel' liked all the noise I think, she kept going mad when the music got all dramatic! :haha: xxx

My baby does that too. We have seen a couple of movies recently and he kicks the entire time we are in the theater. It is so cute.:cloud9:


----------



## Tilliepink

I found you ladies. lol Thought the thread was deleted then realized it was moved. :dohh: Anyways had my gender scan today and im having a gorgeous little princess. :cloud9: SO darn excited and I still cant believe it!

I had braxton hicks ALL day yesterday and they were alctually painfull. 

I just finished my shifts and im exhausted so off to bed I go, night ladies. :sleep:
 



Attached Files:







UC BABY_12.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wishingforbub

congrats on your pink bump Tilliepink.... cute pic of your princess!!!! xx


----------



## Mizze

Nutshake - hope you are feeling better this morning. 



Pixxie said:


> Not got any itchy belly or braxton hicks yet, feel slightly left out :haha:

Me too Pixxie! 



Tilliepink said:


> I found you ladies. lol Thought the thread was deleted then realized it was moved. :dohh: Anyways had my gender scan today and im having a gorgeous little princess. :cloud9: SO darn excited and I still cant believe it!
> 
> I had braxton hicks ALL day yesterday and they were alctually painfull.
> 
> I just finished my shifts and im exhausted so off to bed I go, night ladies. :sleep:

Aw hope you had a good nights sleep Tillie and congrats on your :pink: bump and scan piccies.



wishingforbub said:


> congrats on your pink bump Tilliepink.... cute pic of your princess!!!! xx

Morning wishing - Nice signature :winkwink:

Mizze xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Hehe yes :) After all this time I finnaly have a bump buddy... thanks Mizze ;)


----------



## Mizze

My pleasure - so bumb buddy how are you feeling? 

Im doing okay feeling kicks a lot - not huge ones but definate kicks. BabyMizze seems to get active around 10pm especially.

I can do a lot more these days though than I could a few weeks ago - not exactly the burst of energy I was hoping for but definately a return to pre-pregnancy levels.

Mizze xx


----------



## wishingforbub

yeah Mizze, my energy burst seems to have dies again LOL. I am so sleepy now all the time.
I have a posterior placenta, so I feel bubs all the time!


----------



## mummyclo

I have been moisturising twice a day and the itchyness seems to be going finally! :happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

Morning ladies, had a SUPER lazy day yesterday which means I've gotta do the cleaning today instead :(

Won the moses basket and stand I wanted on ebay :happydance: £26 for a mamas and papas millie and boris basket and stand. Only used a few times. Plus it's only 2 mins down the road. Plus OH's mum saw me bidding on it at her house and gave us the cash for it. Which was lovely of her.

I get itchy belly too :( I just go stick creams or oils on rather than scratch. No BH yet though... don't think so anyway :shrug:

People keep telling me how big my bump is now but when I measure it to get the fundus height I don't get anywhere near 25cm... so I must be measuring wrong. Or maybe my bump looks so big on such a small person lol.

I'm getting a bit fed up of this trimester limbo and being stuck in the corner :(


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats on ur pink bump tilliepink!

Ducky i think they normally measure right down to just under ur knicker line dont they? Maqybe ur not measuring low enough? I get a diff measurement everytime i try so cant do it properly lol :shrug:

I get braxton hicks all the time ladies, mostly if ive had a busy day or doing lots of walking!


----------



## cho

from pubic bone i think:shrug:


----------



## ducky1502

I've even tried measuring from REALLY low, like so low that I'd probably blush if my midwife had her hand that low :haha: and measure right up to my ribs and that is JUST 25cm. Where abouts should the uterus come up to at 25wks?

What do BH feel like?


----------



## Kerrieann

Haha sounds like ur measuring right to me then,they normally say any measurements before 28 weeks arnt completely accurate anyway so i wouldnt worry untill ur next apt hun!

BH feels like a sudden tightening of ur whole tummy and can ache slightly and can last for 5-20 seconds i think, i can get them on and off for hours lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Girls do you remember me saying i was getting a carricature done for hubbys 1st anniversary present, here it is! Its so good, everything spot on for us :happydance: And he loved it too :happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

That's fab Kerrie!!! Love it!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ahhh Kerri I LOVEEEEEEEEE IT!! It's fantastic!!!!


----------



## Pixxie

Kerrie thats ace! 

Hope everyone is well. Been a bit busy this morning, I've started a 'Beginners Knitting Blog' on Livejournal since I found the internet is lacking in good beginners guides to knitting and I dont have anything better to do :haha: Here's the link if anyone is interested https://knittadventure.livejournal.com/

My princess has got really strong all of a sudden, these kicks are starting to pack quite a punch! She's going to be causing me a lot of problems later on :wacko: 

Right I suppose I should go and get dressed now :haha: xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Awww Kerrie I love it! That's amazing!

That's such a good idea Pixxie :)

I'm still not dressed, still haven't started cleaning or even thinking about being anything but a bum lol. Oops!


----------



## Pixxie

Its Sunday, its ok to do nothing on a Sunday ;) xx


----------



## ducky1502

Pixxie said:


> Its Sunday, its ok to do nothing on a Sunday ;) xx

But I didn't do anything yesterday and promised myself everything I planned to do yesterday I would do today lol.


----------



## mrsbling

Tilliepink said:


> I found you ladies. lol Thought the thread was deleted then realized it was moved. :dohh: Anyways had my gender scan today and im having a gorgeous little princess. :cloud9: SO darn excited and I still cant believe it!
> 
> I had braxton hicks ALL day yesterday and they were alctually painfull.
> 
> I just finished my shifts and im exhausted so off to bed I go, night ladies. :sleep:

Congratulations on you princess :pink: :) x



Kerrieann said:


> Girls do you remember me saying i was getting a carricature done for hubbys 1st anniversary present, here it is! Its so good, everything spot on for us :happydance: And he loved it too :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 112153

Kerrianne thats a brilliant picture - bet he is delighted. :) 



ducky1502 said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Its Sunday, its ok to do nothing on a Sunday ;) xx
> 
> But I didn't do anything yesterday and promised myself everything I planned to do yesterday I would do today lol.Click to expand...

I think you should just chill out and relax - it is bank holiday after all ;)


----------



## mrsbling

LO seems to be really active the last few days - I think she is having a party in there lol :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

OH text me to see if I've done the washing up.... I lied and said I had started it lol. So that is something I HAVE to get them done at least, boo!


----------



## Pixxie

ducky1502 said:


> OH text me to see if I've done the washing up.... I lied and said I had started it lol. So that is something I HAVE to get them done at least, boo!

Haha whenever OH phones me from work on his dinner I lie about what Im doing. Im usually sat on here but Im always saying 'Yea I've done the pots and I'm going to hoover up in a minute' :rofl: xxx


----------



## spankymclala

Morning ladies! I'm kinda new, Due on Christmas day so that makes me 23weeks and a day today. 

just got my internet reconnected so I'll be around alot more :)


----------



## mummyclo

Welcome Spanky! :)


----------



## spankymclala

Thanks Mummy :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Hi Spanky! Nice to have you aboard. 

Am hiding out from 2nd Tri today - its all 'cheating husbands and arent all men *******s' in there at the moment. Feel like I would start WW3 if I pointed out that although cheating on your pregnant partner is an especially mean, vile, immature, selfish and crappy thing to do - lots of men are in fact lovely and non cheating and that women have been known to cheat too - even when their partners are in need of extra love & support. 

Nevermind! :)

Currently surfing internet looking at car seats. Has anyone gone with a travel system car seat or bought a seperate one and this Isofix stuff confuses me completely. 

Mizze xx


----------



## spankymclala

Yeah I saw that over there... my husbands great so I can't really get into the convo of cheating men. Mines going to college 3 days a week and working full time right now. Barely get to see him, but it's all for the greater good.


----------



## Mizze

Grrr Stupid laptop lost my post

I was going to say I am more confused than ever about car seats - cant make up my mind about anything - not a car seat, a pram or even a car! I cant make a decision - help!!

Spanky - know what you mean - my DH has his faults but he is more likely to bite off his own foot that cheat. Oh he is also a workaholic so I barely get to see him when he isnt knackered. Had a whole day and a half off with him yesterday and today- this afternoon he is working (paperwork) but he is not working tomorrow (its a holiday here) either! Hooray! 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

I don't really go in 2nd tri much anymore.

Hello spanky :)

Washing up done, now all I've gotta do is hoover, wipe the sides and maybe mop... I refuse to do anymore.

I don't feel too well today :( quite sicky and shakey, no idea y!


----------



## cho

Hope you feel better ducky, i have become sooo lazy too! x


----------



## ducky1502

Although I still feel a MILLION times better than I did at 5-18wks I think the tiredness etc might be beginning to come back a little bit. My OH can't understand how I can be as tired as him when he's worked a 12hr day and I've 'sat at home'. Growing a baby is tough work lol.


----------



## Pixxie

Hope you feel better soon Ducky

Does everyone's little one seem to prefer one side of your belly to the other? She only ever seems to settle on the left side for some reason :shrug: xx


----------



## till bob

has my bump grown girlies xx this was at 18 weeks x
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## till bob

heres at 24 weeks xx
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pixxie

Loads of growth there tillbob! Looking fab xx


----------



## till bob

thanks hun im not so sure tho duno whether its just me xx


----------



## till bob

this is a better pic taken about 5 mins ago after a nice big roast dinner xx
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mizze

Ducky - hope you are feeling okay

Till - definate growth there! Its a good looking bump! 

Mmmmm smoothie/milkshake time - strawberries, frozen raspberries, banana, milk, yogurt and (well why not) 2 spoons of haagen daaz strawberry cheesecake icecream.

Mmmmmmmmm slurp.

On another non food related note - DH has fallen in love with the Stokke Xplory again - but oh my heart - the price!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Mizze i wanted the stokke explory too!! But was too over our budget :cry: so got the new bugaboo bee instead :happydance: To be fair we didnt even need a new pushchair as my icandy apple was in perfect condition!

Tillbob, ur bumps looking great!


----------



## Mizze

Kerrianne, I really like it too love the raised chair bit in particular- but my goodness me what a Price - frankly for that price it should include a babyminder too! DH has found it with all the bits for £845 on the internet. But blimey......

We are also looking at the Quinny Buzz too - as that one meets my requirements. Even that could NOT be regarded as cheap in anyway either. But im thinking the Pram might be where we splash out a bit. Havent looked at the bugaboo bee but will check it out

So many prams so little time! 

Mizze


----------



## spencerbear

Hi everyone

Sorry not been on this week but ended up cvering extra at work and being to tired to do much else.
I have today managed to catch up and i cant believe someone said that the thread is quiet these days :haha::haha: especially as it has taken most of the day to read through it all!!!

Hope your all ok x


----------



## Mizze

Hi Spencerbear - shocking isnt it when you leave it for a few days! But compared to last weekend it is quiet on here! :rofl: hard to believe

Oooh roast chicken dinner coming up soon. DH isnt home yet but so im if he isnt here on time (he knows when dinner will be served) Im not waiting........:winkwink:

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

mmmm roast!! Yum! My fave! I had pizza and it was crap :haha: But am awaiting a strawberry cheesecake so that more than makes up for it!

I know ive asked before but not sure if anyone apart from wilsmum (thanks hun :thumbup:) see it but im addicted to this game on facebook and need more neighbours on it, its called resort world so if any of you could please please (desperate loser :haha:) join i would be very grateful, you dont have to play it or do anything just join it, there should be something on my wall to click on to take you to it! Thanks if you do it girls xx


----------



## spencerbear

I had a roast beef dinner today and it was lovely. Even nicer cause someone else cooked it x


----------



## Mincholada

I HAVE A DATE, I HAVE A DATE :) :) :) it is going to be quite an informal one as that guy is taking me to the movies and it's just as friends, but i'm excited as if it were XMAS. lol. it's been way too long that i had male company of some sort, as even before FOB and i split, one of my male friends down here in south florida was deported (illegal from germany, yes even they get deported), another one moved to south dakota and another one got involved with quite a jealous latina girlfriend, so we didn't get to do things either anymore.

hope it's gonna be a nice evening. might sound kinda arrogant, but i guess me and bump deserve a nice evening out away from the 6 day work week and all the stress with FOB and worries about the future.

have a great night ladies and a good start into the new week!!!!!!


----------



## spankymclala

OMG I'm making spaghetti and it's making me drool. So flippin hungry!!


----------



## lozzy21

Sorry iv been awol, its been manic with OHs grandma's 80th celebrations so i will catch up tomorrow


----------



## lozzy21

I think i have just seen the sillyest food question on 2nd tri.


----------



## mummyclo

Morning Ladies, couldn't sleep last night and just haven't been able to relax! Like i constantly need to be on the go! Not like me at all!
Hope everyone is ok?
xx


----------



## mummyclo

lozzy21 said:


> I think i have just seen the sillyest food question on 2nd tri.

What was it?


----------



## mummyclo

OOOh my baby is fatter today!! :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

Can i eat ben and jerrys phish food icecream.


----------



## mummyclo

lozzy21 said:


> Can i eat ben and jerrys phish food icecream.

:rofl: I bloody hope so ive been living off the stuff atm!! :haha:


----------



## cho

mornign girls hope your all ok, looks like its been quiet on here last couple of days, have you seen the new section on B&B Santas grotto... lol
Mummmyclo you have moved up a box :happydance:
Kerri, did you say you had carpal tunnel with jake, Did they do anything my right hand has been killling all night and its oo awkward picking things up, she said she would refer me to a physio if i got my symptoms any worse, or a splint, Did they do much if you had them ? Its sooo flipping annoying!


----------



## Kerrieann

Mines fatter too!! Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :wohoo:


----------



## Kerrieann

They didnt do anything with mine, just told me to come back if the pain gets worse, which it didnt :shrug: hoping i dont get this time tho as it is really painful,


----------



## spencerbear

there really are some strange threads going on.

Well ive called in sick to work today, as my hip is really hurting today and really dont think im going to be able to put any residents to bed let alone walk up and down the corridor evrytime they buzz. Feel guilty though cause ive let them down :cry:


----------



## spencerbear

Oh and just realised its V-Day for me, yippee :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

Woohoooo! :wohoo:
Yey to fatter babies! :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Tilliepink said:


> I found you ladies. lol Thought the thread was deleted then realized it was moved. :dohh: Anyways had my gender scan today and im having a gorgeous little princess. :cloud9: SO darn excited and I still cant believe it!
> 
> :sleep:

congrats on your pink bump!!



ducky1502 said:


> Won the moses basket and stand I wanted on ebay :happydance: £26 for a mamas and papas millie and boris basket and stand. Only used a few times. Plus it's only 2 mins down the road. Plus OH's mum saw me bidding on it at her house and gave us the cash for it. Which was lovely of her.

:happydance:yay for winning the moses basket and stand!!



c.holdway said:


> from pubic bone i think:shrug:

 Yep that's right. the bottom of the tape is put on your pubic bone and then you measure up to the top of your uterus (not easy to find when you're fat like me!!)



Kerrieann said:


> Girls do you remember me saying i was getting a carricature done for hubbys 1st anniversary present, here it is! Its so good, everything spot on for us :happydance: And he loved it too :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 112153

Love it Kerrie!! :happydance:



spankymclala said:


> Morning ladies! I'm kinda new, Due on Christmas day so that makes me 23weeks and a day today.
> 
> just got my internet reconnected so I'll be around alot more :)

Welcome Spanky!! congrats on your christmas baby!! :happydance:



Pixxie said:


> Does everyone's little one seem to prefer one side of your belly to the other? She only ever seems to settle on the left side for some reason :shrug: xx

 Mine prefers the right side :shrug:



Mincholada said:


> I HAVE A DATE, I HAVE A DATE :) :) :) it is going to be quite an informal one as that guy is taking me to the movies and it's just as friends, but i'm excited as if it were XMAS. lol. it's been way too long that i had male company of some sort, as even before FOB and i split, one of my male friends down here in south florida was deported (illegal from germany, yes even they get deported), another one moved to south dakota and another one got involved with quite a jealous latina girlfriend, so we didn't get to do things either anymore.
> 
> hope it's gonna be a nice evening. might sound kinda arrogant, but i guess me and bump deserve a nice evening out away from the 6 day work week and all the stress with FOB and worries about the future.
> 
> have a great night ladies and a good start into the new week!!!!!!

Wow fantastic - have a wonderful time :hugs:



mummyclo said:


> OOOh my baby is fatter today!! :happydance:

 yippeee two more boxes to go! :happydance:



Kerrieann said:


> Mines fatter too!! Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :wohoo:

 and two boxes to go for you to Kerrie! :happydance:



spencerbear said:


> Oh and just realised its V-Day for me, yippee :happydance::happydance:

 Yay spencerbear!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning ladies

Sorry I've not been on for a couple of days but I've had a poorly tummy . . . constant trips to the loo. Not sure whether it was a bug or something I had eaten. Feeling a little better this morning.

Thanks for the congrats on being 27 weeks but I'm not!! :dohh: I congratulated Mrs Bling on being 27 weeks and it looked like I was announcing 27 weeks!! I've obviously not quite got the hang of the whole quote thing yet :dohh:

It is V Day tomorrow though!! :happydance::happydance:

I have my Glucose Tolerance Test on Wednesday too and I'm convinced it's going to be positive. . . . . I've put on sooo much weight and I'm always tired, thirsty and have started getting dizzy. I'm hoping I am wrong and that those symptoms are just the normal pregnancy ones. Will hopefully get the results on Thursday. 

Nice sunny day for Bank Holiday Monday - what is everyone doing? I think I will be mostly cleaning!! if I can be arsed!! :dohh:

:flower::flower:


----------



## spencerbear

- Butterfly - said:


> It is V Day tomorrow though!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I have my Glucose Tolerance Test on Wednesday too and I'm convinced it's going to be positive. . . . . I've put on sooo much weight and I'm always tired, thirsty and have started getting dizzy. I'm hoping I am wrong and that those symptoms are just the normal pregnancy ones. Will hopefully get the results on Thursday.
> 
> :flower::flower:

Congratulations on V Day tomorrow x x

I dont have my GTT until end of september, although really not looking forward to it.


----------



## mummyclo

Nice sunny day for Bank Holiday Monday - what is everyone doing? I think I will be mostly cleaning!! if I can be arsed!! :dohh:

:flower::flower:[/QUOTE]

Cleaning :cry:


----------



## ducky1502

Me and OH are being dragged to some kind of craft fair/fete kind of thing today.... I bet it will be rubbish! It's at a spiritual retreat abbey. But so far it's a lovely day, nice and bright so hopefully that will make up for it :)

Bet get my butt in the shower in a min. Not without my morning cuppa first tho :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

ducky1502 said:


> Me and OH are being dragged to some kind of craft fair/fete kind of thing today.... I bet it will be rubbish! It's at a spiritual retreat abbey. But so far it's a lovely day, nice and bright so hopefully that will make up for it :)
> 
> Bet get my butt in the shower in a min. Not without my morning cuppa first tho :)

Aww have a great time 
did you book your appt for face2face? When is it? :flower:


----------



## ducky1502

I have booked it, 18th sept at 10am. OH isn't 100% he can make it yet though and it may be the end of the week before he knows :( but fingers crossed.


----------



## mrsbling

Happy V day spencerbear :)


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> They didnt do anything with mine, just told me to come back if the pain gets worse, which it didnt :shrug: hoping i dont get this time tho as it is really painful,

Its when i do weird things like press buttons on remote, or straighten my hair, it really hurts lol random


spencerbear said:


> Oh and just realised its V-Day for me, yippee :happydance::happydance:

Happy V-day





ducky1502 said:


> Me and OH are being dragged to some kind of craft fair/fete kind of thing today.... I bet it will be rubbish! It's at a spiritual retreat abbey. But so far it's a lovely day, nice and bright so hopefully that will make up for it :)
> 
> Bet get my butt in the shower in a min. Not without my morning cuppa first tho :)

 Have a good day!!!


----------



## cho

does everyone have a gtt?


----------



## Pixxie

I dont think I get a GTT? :shrug: no one has mentioned it to me anyway! 

Since OH is working nights and will be asleep all day I will be spending my bank holiday cleaning :/ 

My legs are really crampy all of a sudden, if I stretch out then Im crippled by cramps :wacko: 

Oh and can someone please tell me if this baby is going to get much stronger as she gets bigger!? Her kicks are hurting quite a bit now so I hope it wont get much worse :| xxx


----------



## ducky1502

I don't even know what GTT is :shrug:


----------



## ducky1502

oooooooooooh the glucose test? No not everyone gets them. Only people measuring big, people who have had babies or people they are generally concerned about...... apparently anyway!


----------



## lozzy21

OH felt the baby kick for the first time this morning, on his birthday:cloud9:


----------



## mummyclo

Kicks will get stronger pixxie! 
Mine have been getting progressively stronger since week 20!
I feel crappy today! Tired and shakey and cold :(


----------



## mummyclo

lozzy21 said:


> OH felt the baby kick for the first time this morning, on his birthday:cloud9:

YEY!! Congrats :happydance: Bet he was so happy!!


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> OH felt the baby kick for the first time this morning, on his birthday:cloud9:

 :thumbup: what a brill b'day pressie



mummyclo said:


> Kicks will get stronger pixxie!
> Mine have been getting progressively stronger since week 20!
> I feel crappy today! Tired and shakey and cold :(

hOPE YOU FEEL BETTER :)


----------



## lozzy21

He was grinning like a moron lol I asked him what he was grinning for he said cos hed felt baby kick for the first time, on his birthday and i nearly started crying :rofl: Managed to stop myself before he realised


----------



## mummyclo

Awwwwwwwww! I cry at everything too!


----------



## cho

emotional wrecks lol!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congrats Lozzy! I burst into tears the first time DH felt bubs kick :flower:


----------



## mummyclo

So........im getting a hollywood wax next week, but not sure how much growth i need? and stuff? anyone else had one before?? :blush:


----------



## lozzy21

A hollywood? is that everything off or do they leave a patch ?

I wouldent shave between now and then


----------



## mummyclo

Yea its everything off!! I just thought it will make me feel nicer and get me used to people at my bits! :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

Haha a hollywood? youre brave! Yes that everything off :haha: 

You will need as much growth as you can get I imagine! I think anything less than a few mm and they have problems xx


----------



## lozzy21

All i can say is OW!

iv had my bekini line waxed once and never again, i couldent bare a brazilian let alone a hollywood.


----------



## mummyclo

Last time i had a bikini was the girl was a trainee and bruised me!! Luckily you don't get a trainee with hollywwod, i bet it will hurt less than that! :(


----------



## wishingforbub

you are brave.. i used to get hollywoods, but its too ouchie for me LOL!! :)


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: i like how everyone is saying im brave, when weve all got to give birth in a couple of months!!


----------



## Xaviersmom

ducky1502 said:


> Although I still feel a MILLION times better than I did at 5-18wks I think the tiredness etc might be beginning to come back a little bit. My OH can't understand how I can be as tired as him when he's worked a 12hr day and I've 'sat at home'. Growing a baby is tough work lol.

Ducky, my OH works 60 hours a week and plays 2 sports.. when he looks at me funny about taking a nap, I like to point out that by just sitting still, my body is running a marathon. We are pumping like 50% more blood and our bodies are rebelling.. He stopped questioning what I do :)



Pixxie said:


> Does everyone's little one seem to prefer one side of your belly to the other? She only ever seems to settle on the left side for some reason :shrug: xx

Pixxie, LO has been stretched out on my right side for about 4 days now. I had OH feel it b/c one side of my bump is squishy and the other is hard.



Pixxie said:


> Oh and can someone please tell me if this baby is going to get much stronger as she gets bigger!? Her kicks are hurting quite a bit now so I hope it wont get much worse :| xxx

LOL Yes, Pixxie... stronger, more frequent. I had to stretch out last night b/c if I was curled up at all, I was invading HER space and she would kick me quite rudely!


All that talk of the cheating OH and stealing babies over in 2nd tri.. I was waiting for a story to come out that it was a lie. It seemed too far out there.


Had dinner with in-laws last night. FIL was talking about this trip south he wants to take this fall that involved camping and nice restaurants, and maybe spending Christmas with their daughter who lives in Louisiana. He was trying to get me to talk MIL into it b/c she kept saying no. I smiled and pointed out that I am due on Dec. 14. He yelled 'Hey ma! We aren't going on that trip!' He had spaced it on my due date lol. He said there was nothing that could make him miss being here.


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> OOOh my baby is fatter today!! :happydance:




Kerrieann said:


> Mines fatter too!! Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :wohoo:

Congrats on the Fat Babies - OMG you only have 2 boxes left!!!


spencerbear said:


> there really are some strange threads going on.
> 
> Well ive called in sick to work today, as my hip is really hurting today and really dont think im going to be able to put any residents to bed let alone walk up and down the corridor evrytime they buzz. Feel guilty though cause ive let them down :cry:

Oh hon dont feel quilty - sometimes we just cant - and putting strain on your hip is not a good idea. Me I was knackered after clearing up the kitchen from last night's roast. 


spencerbear said:


> Oh and just realised its V-Day for me, yippee :happydance::happydance:

Hooray! Only a few days now for me. I love that we are so close all being viable now. 


- Butterfly - said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Sorry I've not been on for a couple of days but I've had a poorly tummy . . . constant trips to the loo. Not sure whether it was a bug or something I had eaten. Feeling a little better this morning.
> 
> It is V Day tomorrow though!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I have my Glucose Tolerance Test on Wednesday too and I'm convinced it's going to be positive. . . . . I've put on sooo much weight and I'm always tired, thirsty and have started getting dizzy. I'm hoping I am wrong and that those symptoms are just the normal pregnancy ones. Will hopefully get the results on Thursday.
> 
> Nice sunny day for Bank Holiday Monday - what is everyone doing? I think I will be mostly cleaning!! if I can be arsed!! :dohh:
> 
> :flower::flower:

Butterfly - glad you are feeling a bit better - how horrible. Dont forget that the tired, thirsty and dizzy symptoms could be caused by your tummy upset. Im certainly more tired (even after a mega sleep) and thirsty than normal. 



lozzy21 said:


> OH felt the baby kick for the first time this morning, on his birthday:cloud9:

Awww! Isnt it fab when that happens 


mummyclo said:


> Yea its everything off!! I just thought it will make me feel nicer and get me used to people at my bits! :haha:

Ouch Chloe - hope you feel better soon BTW - I dont do waxing - me and pain are not friends. DH shaves mine for me :winkwink::blush:


mummyclo said:


> :rofl: i like how everyone is saying im brave, when weve all got to give birth in a couple of months!!

Yes see my comment about me and pain - and im hoping to do it on gas and air. Im desperately hoping I take after my Mum- who on being told to push when it hurt apparently said "*well it doesnt really hurt at all* but I will push when I feel the need" Oh god I want it to be like that!!! FX!!

Mincholada - hope the date went well and you had a fun time. 

I should be cleaning but its too nice - first really nice day in weeks and weeks - probably since beginning of July. But the house is awful and there are no clothes put away they are all over the place in washing baskets instead so I really must do something. DH is at the recylcing centre as he has been clearing out the loft of the millions of cardboard boxes we had up there for some reason. 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

LOL mizze!! I don't think my Oh would be up for shaving me :rofl:
Even though he did epilate my legs for me the other day, but thats a bit different! :blush:


----------



## Mizze

Xaviersmom said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Although I still feel a MILLION times better than I did at 5-18wks I think the tiredness etc might be beginning to come back a little bit. My OH can't understand how I can be as tired as him when he's worked a 12hr day and I've 'sat at home'. Growing a baby is tough work lol.
> 
> Ducky, my OH works 60 hours a week and plays 2 sports.. when he looks at me funny about taking a nap, I like to point out that by just sitting still, my body is running a marathon. We are pumping like 50% more blood and our bodies are rebelling.. He stopped questioning what I do :)Click to expand...

Hmmmm I must remember that one! 



Xaviersmom said:


> All that talk of the cheating OH and stealing babies over in 2nd tri.. I was waiting for a story to come out that it was a lie. It seemed too far out there.

I must admit I wondered... which is why I didnt post on the thread. Are we just really cynical! :winkwink:



Xaviersmom said:


> Had dinner with in-laws last night. FIL was talking about this trip south he wants to take this fall that involved camping and nice restaurants, and maybe spending Christmas with their daughter who lives in Louisiana. He was trying to get me to talk MIL into it b/c she kept saying no. I smiled and pointed out that I am due on Dec. 14. He yelled 'Hey ma! We aren't going on that trip!' He had spaced it on my due date lol. He said there was nothing that could make him miss being here.

Aw how cute is that

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

I would dream of getting OH to shave me. Id rather struggle with a mirror than getting him to do it. All though soon i will be having to get him to imac my legs, it hurts whe i have to cock one leg up in the shower


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> LOL mizze!! *I don't think my Oh would be up for shaving me *
> Even though he did epilate my legs for me the other day, but thats a bit different! :blush:

It can be quite fun..... :shy: :)

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Mizze said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> LOL mizze!! *I don't think my Oh would be up for shaving me *
> Even though he did epilate my legs for me the other day, but thats a bit different! :blush:
> 
> It can be quite fun..... :shy: :)
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

:rofl: Mizze you are so funny!!! :haha:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi Mizze!
4days til V-day for us !! :)


----------



## Pixxie

My OH offered to shave me but I told him where to shove it! I dont trust him near my lady bits with a razorblade, you must be mad :rofl: 

As for the waxing vs birth discussion, we dont HAVE to be waxed...birth is going to happen if we like it or not :haha:

I have been tipped off to a knitting website and now Im never going to get off the computer... xxx


----------



## Mizze

wishingforbub said:


> Hi Mizze!
> 4days til V-day for us !! :)

Hooray!!! Its so close now isnt it. :yipee: for us! 

BTW I think I will have to finally call it quits on second tri - just popped in and read the "I hate you" thread. On top of the two OH cheating threads its no wonder we havent seen Gary or the other few male posters around recently- frankly at the moment anyone with a teesy bit of testosterone would get lynched in there. And women never do anything wrong do we, ever, our entire species is just sweetness and light all the time. 

I know its the hormoes and its a place to vent but honestly its making me feel uncomfortable, we all need a bit of a moan at times but the vitriol in there makes me squirm at bit at the moment. :nope: Although it does make me appreciate DH more..... 

Right really must get off my backside and sort out this washing. 

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

ducky1502 said:


> I have booked it, 18th sept at 10am. OH isn't 100% he can make it yet though and it may be the end of the week before he knows :( but fingers crossed.

 aww that's really close now!! mine isn't until 30th September!!



c.holdway said:


> does everyone have a gtt?

 I have to go for gtt because my BMI is over 30 and also my brother is diabetic :cry:



lozzy21 said:


> OH felt the baby kick for the first time this morning, on his birthday:cloud9:

 aahhh how wonderful :thumbup:



mummyclo said:


> Kicks will get stronger pixxie!
> Mine have been getting progressively stronger since week 20!
> I feel crappy today! Tired and shakey and cold :(

 Hope you feel better soon :hugs:



mummyclo said:


> Yea its everything off!! I just thought it will make me feel nicer and get me used to people at my bits! :haha:

 all I can say is OUCH!!!:dohh:



mummyclo said:


> :rofl: i like how everyone is saying im brave, when weve all got to give birth in a couple of months!!

 LOL :dohh:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mizze!
> 4days til V-day for us !! :)
> 
> Hooray!!! Its so close now isnt it. :yipee: for us!
> 
> BTW I think I will have to finally call it quits on second tri - just popped in and read the "I hate you" thread. On top of the two OH cheating threads its no wonder we havent seen Gary or the other few male posters around recently- frankly at the moment anyone with a teesy bit of testosterone would get lynched in there. And women never do anything wrong do we, ever, our entire species is just sweetness and light all the time.
> 
> I know its the hormoes and its a place to vent but honestly its making me feel uncomfortable, we all need a bit of a moan at times but the vitriol in there makes me squirm at bit at the moment. :nope: Although it does make me appreciate DH more.....
> 
> Right really must get off my backside and sort out this washing.
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

Know what you mean Mizze - I don't really bother with the 2nd tri thread either tbh. It's great that we have the Dreamers and lets face it we talk about EVERYTHING!!! And there is a good mixture of ladies here who have had different experiences so we can get most of the advice we need here too :hugs:

Ive just put my third lot of washing in the machine. Two loads on the line. Toilet cleaned. Roast lamb in the oven (couldn't have it yesterday cos I felt too :sick:)


----------



## mummyclo

Second tri has got weird!! :wacko:
Im lurking in third tri now, its a bit scary tho!


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> Second tri has got weird!! :wacko:
> Im lurking in third tri now, its a bit scary tho!

I wondered if it was just me lol 

2nd tri is really annoying me all of a sudden :wacko: xx


----------



## mummyclo

Not just you at all!


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Second tri has got weird!! :wacko:
> Im lurking in third tri now, its a bit scary tho!
> 
> I wondered if it was just me lol
> 
> 2nd tri is really annoying me all of a sudden :wacko: xxClick to expand...

Nope not just you!

I think part of it is that 14-27 weeks have HUGE differences to them and what concerns the ladies below 20 weeks doesnt much concern those above it. And mean though it is for me to say it - there is only so often you can congratulate someone on a 20 wk scan or a gender scan when yours was weeks ago without it being formulaic

And as Ive pointed out earlier - the food threads can become a bit daft. 

Not that we were probably much different when we arrived here -its natural progression really - we have formed a good group here and we are all focusing more now on third tri (which is very scary!!!) than on 2nd even though like me some have still have nearly a month left in here. :(

Mizze x


----------



## spencerbear

Im hungry but really dont know what to eat??? Well not strictly true, i want the cold roast beef in the fridge but it is being made into a pie shortly, so think i will be lynched if i even attempt to eat it lol

So now what......


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> I know what you mean Mizze - I don't really bother with the 2nd tri thread either tbh. It's great that we have the Dreamers and lets face it we talk about EVERYTHING!!! And there is a good mixture of ladies here who have had different experiences so we can get most of the advice we need here too :hugs:
> 
> Ive just put my third lot of washing in the machine. Two loads on the line. Toilet cleaned. Roast lamb in the oven (couldn't have it yesterday cos I felt too :sick:)

Wow - impressed - all ive done is tidied the kitchen and put the washing away and another load out. I have stripped the spare bed too - but that sounds far more than it actually was. Just had cheese sarnie for lunch 
(Spencerbear - I LOVE beef sandwiches id be seriously tempted too)

DH is back from the recycling centre and I think we might take a trip out to the Gower this afternoon and have a walk on Rhosilli head https://www.enjoygower.com/beaches/beaches15.cfm its not a bad view is it! 

Mizze x


----------



## spencerbear

I ended up with cheese too, was nice but didnt quite live up to the beef, lmao

Enjoy your walk x x


----------



## cho

lol im hating 2nd trim too, but 3rd trim i know will go real quick so kinda scared lol.
I have been trying to video bubs moving lately and cant get it but when i do i will show you girls, i always rest the remote on my belly and he kicks at it and as soon as i get the camera he just stops lol!


----------



## mummyclo

lol my lo wont kick for the camera either :(


----------



## raquel1980

Hi ladies, 

I agree with you all about 2nd tri, it's all the men hating threads that really get to me - there are a lot of people on that thread that seem to be in very bad relationships! It does make me even more grateful for my DH but then I've always known how lucky I am. 

Congrats to all the V Days (sorry I am rubbish with names, and always forget to do the add quote thing as I'm looking through).

I'm back to see consultant tomorrow, not sure what he will do apart from make me more depressed. He will probably give me a quick scan to check both baby's heartbeats though.


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi ladies, just been catching up as been out shopping all day :happydance:
Congrats on the v days :wohoo:

Mummyclo ive had hollywoods loads of times before, u need a very minimum of 3mm but ideally about 5mm! And its no where near as painful as labour so doesnt even compare lol!! :haha:

Im hating the man hating threads too and silly question threads but everytime i look in 3rd tri, there are only threads about waters breaking and contractions and labour!!! I think we might feel kinda lost up untill 35 weeks ish :shrug: :cry:


----------



## mummyclo

I don't know how i can measure!! :rofl:


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha: just think of a cm then half that, its not alot of hair tbh! I shaved for a change yesterday and hubby couldnt stop laughing when i got out the bath, i had blood running down my legs and "patches" everywhere lol :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

I have been finding it hard to shave and feel sexy, so im just gonna have it all off! :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh anyone else whos thinking of a waterbirth and or homebirth ive just found a really lovely birth story! Defo worth a read! 
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...irthday-diary-some-graphic-pictures-haha.html


----------



## spankymclala

c.holdway said:


> does everyone have a gtt?

They were gonna do mine early since I had GD last time but apparently since I haven't been gaining fast, craving sweets or thirsty like last time she pushed it back to normal 24 weeks. I think everyone does get it done tho, that's what I was told. I really really really hope that I don't have it again cause my son was born early at 36 weeks due to it, but was still 7lbs 5 oz. He would have been a chub a lub if he stayed in longer!


----------



## spankymclala

lozzy21 said:


> OH felt the baby kick for the first time this morning, on his birthday:cloud9:

Todays my birthday too! Woohoo! lol


----------



## Mizze

raquel1980 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I agree with you all about 2nd tri, it's all the men hating threads that really get to me - there are a lot of people on that thread that seem to be in very bad relationships! It does make me even more grateful for my DH but then I've always known how lucky I am.
> 
> Congrats to all the V Days (sorry I am rubbish with names, and always forget to do the add quote thing as I'm looking through).
> 
> I'm back to see consultant tomorrow, not sure what he will do apart from make me more depressed. He will probably give me a quick scan to check both baby's heartbeats though.

Oh hon I hope it all goes well tomorrow and you get to listen to your babies heartbeats! :happydance:


Kerrieann said:


> Hi ladies, just been catching up as been out shopping all day :happydance:
> Congrats on the v days :wohoo:
> 
> Mummyclo ive had hollywoods loads of times before, u need a very minimum of 3mm but ideally about 5mm! And its no where near as painful as labour so doesnt even compare lol!! :haha:
> 
> *Im hating the man hating threads too and silly question threads but everytime i look in 3rd tri, there are only threads about waters breaking and contractions and labour!!! I think we might feel kinda lost up untill 35 weeks ish  *


Yes or at least until about 32 weeks - we are in limbo land at the moment arent we. 3rd tri is scarey scarey! :argh:



Kerrieann said:


> Ooh anyone else whos thinking of a waterbirth and or homebirth ive just found a really lovely birth story! Defo worth a read!
> https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...irthday-diary-some-graphic-pictures-haha.html

 Ooh dont have time to read now but will later- im thinking waterbirth possibly, my birth centre has one!

Mizze x


----------



## spankymclala

mummyclo said:


> I have been finding it hard to shave and feel sexy, so im just gonna have it all off! :haha:

I've given up on doing it myself I have to call DH in to do it. I texted him from the tub the other day "bebe....can you...come...shave me...I can't reach" he laughed so hard the whole way to the bathroom! :loopy:


----------



## spencerbear

Im hoping for a homebirth but got to wait snd see how my next couple of scans go x


----------



## Mizze

spankymclala said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> OH felt the baby kick for the first time this morning, on his birthday:cloud9:
> 
> Todays my birthday too! Woohoo! lolClick to expand...

Happy Birthday Spanky!



spankymclala said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I have been finding it hard to shave and feel sexy, so im just gonna have it all off! :haha:
> 
> I've given up on doing it myself I have to call DH in to do it. I texted him from the tub the other day "bebe....can you...come...shave me...I can't reach" he laughed so hard the whole way to the bathroom! :loopy:Click to expand...

:rofl:

Mizze


----------



## ducky1502

I've got such awful heartburn tonight :( boo! it hurts!


----------



## Nessicle

evening gals!! 

Sorry not been on over the weekend been busy building nursery furniture :D 

How is everyone? There are too many posts to read back over since Friday so hopefully nothing major has happened??

Not much else to report here except feeling very swelled this evening! Had a roast dinner and can barely breath now ha ha!

Nursery really coming together except the cot is a lighter colour than the wardrobe and drawers but suppose it doesnt really matter that not everything matches perfectly long as its warm and cosy for her! 

Started washing all the baby clothes too so I can get them all washed and ironed before I hit 30 weeks cos I know I'm going to be too knackered the later I leave it x


----------



## till bob

hey girls hope ur all well today and enjoyed bank holiday i went washin machine shoppin and then had lots of tidyin up to do wen takin out the old one it leaked everywhere lovely so just chillin now in bed lol. thanks for the comments on my 24 week bump pic girls xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

I started washing baby stuff today too!! :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

Hi ness, feels like you've been gone for a while.

I really want to wash baby stuff but I'm putting it off so I have stuff to do as I get more desperate to prepare lol.


----------



## KellyC75

Im back Girls!.....:flower:

Had such a lovely Weekend, lots of 'Family time' :hugs:

Just reading all your posts & catching up.....:winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

till bob said:


> hey girls hope ur all well today and enjoyed bank holiday i went washin machine shoppin and then had lots of tidyin up to do wen takin out the old one it leaked everywhere lovely so just chillin now in bed lol. thanks for the comments on my 24 week bump pic girls xxx

aww gutted i didnt see the bumpy pic! What page is it on?! 

Congrats to anyone else's v-day too!! :flower:



Kerrieann said:


> I started washing baby stuff today too!! :cloud9: :happydance:

:happydance: makes it feel so real doesnt it seeing those little clothes drying! 



ducky1502 said:


> Hi ness, feels like you've been gone for a while.
> 
> I really want to wash baby stuff but I'm putting it off so I have stuff to do as I get more desperate to prepare lol.

did you miss me ducky?! given we are dream best friends :haha:

lol I'm just so impatient I want everything done now lol


----------



## Nessicle

hiya Kel :wave:


----------



## Kerrieann

I just know i wont have the time/ patience to be washing and ironing loads of little clothes lol,so just want it all done and hung up and put away so itsone less thing to think about!!


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I'm the same kerrie when I go on mat leave I just want to sit on my backside for 4 weeks eating and watching box sets lol I don't want to do anything :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha: untill you start "nesting" lol, im sure im already doing it but it will prob kick in at about 36 weeks like with Jake


----------



## spankymclala

ducky1502 said:


> Hi ness, feels like you've been gone for a while.
> 
> I really want to wash baby stuff but I'm putting it off so I have stuff to do as I get more desperate to prepare lol.

I would be washing clothes too..if I knew what the baby was!! I went for a sono my 16th week and the baby was so active she tried for an hour to see the gender and it wouldnt stay still! They said that she "didnt see boy parts" but not to go out and buy girl stuff yet. SO IMPATIENT!


----------



## Nessicle

I'm gutted just checked my Additions Direct statement and the interest free period has ended on my bnpl items and they've charged me £72 interest on an item that cost £189! Have just paid £100 so gonna be skint now but want to pay it off before baby is due, but with that amount of interest I'll never get it paid off eek!


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> :haha: untill you start "nesting" lol, im sure im already doing it but it will prob kick in at about 36 weeks like with Jake

I hate cleaning so hoping the nesting instinct won't kick in at all :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

spencerbear said:


> Oh and just realised its V-Day for me, yippee :happydance::happydance:


Happy 'V' Day :happydance:



- Butterfly - said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Sorry I've not been on for a couple of days but I've had a poorly tummy . . . constant trips to the loo. Not sure whether it was a bug or something I had eaten. Feeling a little better this morning.
> 
> Nice sunny day for Bank Holiday Monday - what is everyone doing? I think I will be mostly cleaning!! if I can be arsed!! :dohh:
> 
> :flower::flower:

Hope your feeling better :hugs: I had a lovely bank hol, spent with my Fav Boys :cloud9:



- Butterfly - said:


> did you book your appt for face2face? When is it? :flower:

face2face....Im booked for a scan there too! :happydance:




Kerrieann said:


> Hi ladies, just been catching up as been out shopping all day :happydance:

Yey...shopping :happydance: Did you buy anything nice? :kiss:



spankymclala said:


> Todays my birthday too! Woohoo! lol

Welcome to the thread 'spankymclala' :flower: 

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday :cake:



Nessicle said:


> hiya Kel :wave:

Hiya Ness, lovely to see you back too :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

spankymclala said:


> I would be washing clothes too..if I knew what the baby was!! I went for a sono my 16th week and the baby was so active she tried for an hour to see the gender and it wouldnt stay still! They said that she "didnt see boy parts" but not to go out and buy girl stuff yet. SO IMPATIENT!

Cheeky little wriggler! :baby:

Will you be having any more scans, or will you wait until your LO is born now? :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you kel! 

Happy v-day spencerbear!!


----------



## Nessicle

spankymclala said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ness, feels like you've been gone for a while.
> 
> I really want to wash baby stuff but I'm putting it off so I have stuff to do as I get more desperate to prepare lol.
> 
> I would be washing clothes too..if I knew what the baby was!! I went for a sono my 16th week and the baby was so active she tried for an hour to see the gender and it wouldnt stay still! They said that she "didnt see boy parts" but not to go out and buy girl stuff yet. SO IMPATIENT!Click to expand...

lol I paid for a private gender scan I'm sooo impatient!


----------



## KellyC75

We're onto 7000+ posts! :happydance:


----------



## spankymclala

I have an appt on the 8th and then I get the referral for another sono. I HAVE to know! I'm a planner! lol Hopefully the babys bits will be smooshed against the wall so we can get a good view! My son at 16 weeks was wide open and showing everything, so maybe this one is a shy little girlie


----------



## KellyC75

For those that have been thinking of, or have booked 4D scans :baby:

Take a look at my new thread:winkwink::

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/402348-do-your-4d-scan-pics-look-like-your-newborn.html

Its amazing to see....:thumbup:


----------



## Kerrieann

Cool thread kelly, those pics are amazing! :thumbup: Hubby wont let me have one now and sais i can just wait 3 months and see him anyway :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

I've got mine in 3 weeks Kel!!


----------



## Nessicle

they're amazing kelly! so glad I've booked at 27 weeks too and not 33 like my boss told me to lol


----------



## Nessicle

spankymclala said:


> I have an appt on the 8th and then I get the referral for another sono. I HAVE to know! I'm a planner! lol Hopefully the babys bits will be *smooshed against the wall *so we can get a good view! My son at 16 weeks was wide open and showing everything, so maybe this one is a shy little girlie

:rofl: fx for you then!


----------



## xkirstyx

hey girls how is everyone? iv not said anything on here in ages but i still check in to make sure ur all ok! 
iv had a really hard time the now iv been off work for 3weeks now coz iv pulled a muscle in my back :,( pain is so back and im finding it really hard to look after jack coz of it :( 
im loving everyones bumb pics! iv not done one for this baby yet so will maybe take one 2moz :) xxxxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

spankymclala said:


> aww happy birthday :cake:
> 
> Kelly is your face2face appt at hinckley too? when is yours booked for?


----------



## - Butterfly -

xkirstyx said:


> hey girls how is everyone? iv not said anything on here in ages but i still check in to make sure ur all ok!
> iv had a really hard time the now iv been off work for 3weeks now coz iv pulled a muscle in my back :,( pain is so back and im finding it really hard to look after jack coz of it :(
> im loving everyones bumb pics! iv not done one for this baby yet so will maybe take one 2moz :) xxxxx

Welcome back. Sorry you're suffering with your back and hope you feel better soon. :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> spankymclala said:
> 
> 
> aww happy birthday :cake:
> 
> Kelly is your face2face appt at hinckley too? when is yours booked for?
> 
> 
> Yeah, mine is at Hinckley....Will PM you :winkwink:Click to expand...


----------



## - Butterfly -

I went to Hinckley f2f with my cousin when she was pregnant last year. It is really nice there and very friendly. :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Nite Girls...:sleep: Im knackered after my very busy day!


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> Nite Girls...:sleep: Im knackered after my very busy day!

Nite nite, sleep tight. :hugs:

I'm off to bed too. :sleep::sleep: Excited about V Day tomorrow for Rosie Mae :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

Im saving washing the clothes till i go on mat leave. I need some thing to do for the 6 weeks im off before my due date


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> I started washing baby stuff today too!! :cloud9: :happydance:

Oooh you are good :) I really need to start, as I am getting tired already ..... got the fairy non bio ready ;) 



Kerrieann said:


> :haha: untill you start "nesting" lol, im sure im already doing it but it will prob kick in at about 36 weeks like with Jake

Please dont let this nesting get any worse :wacko:



KellyC75 said:


> Nite Girls...:sleep: Im knackered after my very busy day!

Good night :sleep:


----------



## spankymclala

Hubby got to feel baby for the 1st time! the baby wasn't kicking tho, it had the hiccups! LOL


----------



## spencerbear

spankymclala said:


> Hubby got to feel baby for the 1st time! the baby wasn't kicking tho, it had the hiccups! LOL

ah thats so sweet x


----------



## mummyclo

Morning, had a bad dream last night about going into labor :wacko:


----------



## lozzy21

Morning, i have them all the time too, its ether a perfect labour or im taken down for an emergancy section. Will just have to wait and see how it pans out


----------



## Kerrieann

Lozzy are you having a homebirth? Are you getting a pool?


----------



## Kerrieann

ooh exactly 3 months till babys due! :cloud9:


----------



## lozzy21

Im planning on getting one Kerri, one of the reasons i want a homebirth is that i wouldent be alowed a water birth in hospital due to my size.


----------



## Kerrieann

Thats ridiculous!! The only reason i want a homebirth is because i really want a water birth, have heard so many great things about having the labour/baby in water! But my local hospital had no pools and the one further away only had 1 pool and is first come basis!


----------



## lozzy21

It is stupid Kerri, they would recomend a bath while in labour but wouldent let me in the birth pool. It makes no sence at all!


----------



## cho

my birthing centre only has 3 pools, its new and they onlt made 3 rooms but they said they have never been full, they have never had 3 people in them all.
I couldnt believe it, but apparentl cos there so strict about who can go in them and be in the birthing centre, they have very little use, im lucky as the birthing centre is joined to the hospital so if there is any problems im just down the corridor to labour ward :)


----------



## spencerbear

Another day off work today. But now have an appointment with dr tomorrow afernoon, hopefully he wont be awkward about refering me to psyhio....

Im hoping water homebirth too.....


----------



## lozzy21

Charlotte, that was another silly thing, my midwife tryed to talk me to go to the birthing centre but if i needed to go to hospital it would take 15-20 mins on blue lights to get me from the birthing centre to the hospital yet from my house to the hospital would take 3-4 mins on blue lights.

I realy dont get some of the things they say.


----------



## WILSMUM

Blimey! Finally managed to catch up! My mum came up to visit for the bank holiday wkend so not been able to get on here! 
We've actually had some nice weather for a change and its another lovely day today unfortunately though gotta stay in and wait on a load of deliveries!!
Last week before back to school and work for 7 weeks and then I'm done with being a midday supervisor!!!!
Posted my first bump pics in 3rd tri yesterday! Scarey! I can't believe the difference in 5 days between my avatar pic and my 27 week pic below!!!




c.holdway said:


> does everyone have a gtt?

I'm not having a GTT, we'll mw hasn't said anything anyway - got an appointment on thurs and gotta have bloods taken then for the iron test! DH thinks i'm gonna need iron tablets cause apparently I'm really pale and he's a little worried about me! Bless!



mummyclo said:


> Awwwwwwwww! I cry at everything too!

Me too - I was crying at hollyoaks last night and DH caught me and called me a big softy and gave me a hug!



mummyclo said:


> Second tri has got weird!! :wacko:
> Im lurking in third tri now, its a bit scary tho!

I remember when i got to then end of 1st tri it all went a bit weird there too with similar sorts of stories - probably the same women have moved into 2nd tri now! I just don't really bother with anything else except here and bump pics - I can't be doing with it - have enough stress from exs etc in my own life!!!!
 



Attached Files:







27+1.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 0









27+1 (2).jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## spencerbear

WILSMUM said:


> Blimey! Finally managed to catch up! My mum came up to visit for the bank holiday wkend so not been able to get on here!
> We've actually had some nice weather for a change and its another lovely day today unfortunately though gotta stay in and wait on a load of deliveries!!
> Last week before back to school and work for 7 weeks and then I'm done with being a midday supervisor!!!!
> Posted my first bump pics in 3rd tri yesterday! Scarey! I can't believe the difference in 5 days between my avatar pic and my 27 week pic below!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> does everyone have a gtt?
> 
> I'm not having a GTT, we'll mw hasn't said anything anyway - got an appointment on thurs and gotta have bloods taken then for the iron test! DH thinks i'm gonna need iron tablets cause apparently I'm really pale and he's a little worried about me! Bless!
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwwww! I cry at everything too!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too - I was crying at hollyoaks last night and DH caught me and called me a big softy and gave me a hug!
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Second tri has got weird!! :wacko:
> Im lurking in third tri now, its a bit scary tho!Click to expand...
> 
> I remember when i got to then end of 1st tri it all went a bit weird there too with similar sorts of stories - probably the same women have moved into 2nd tri now! I just don't really bother with anything else except here and bump pics - I can't be doing with it - have enough stress from exs etc in my own life!!!!Click to expand...

Saw your FB status guess they are playing up again :growlmad:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Beautiful bump wilsmum

24 weeks today for me and you know what that means!!! V DAY FOR ROSIE MAE

:happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::smug::smug::wohoo::wohoo:

However!! I'm not feeling too great so I'm going back to bed with a glass of milk and some paracetamol. Bloody headache!!:dohh:

Have a good day everyone :flower:


----------



## wishingforbub

congrats on V-day butterfly!!! hope u feel better soon xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Iv had the strangest thing happining the past few nights. When i lay on my left side i'll wake up and my little and ring finger will be numb like actualy numb not just pins and needles and i cant move my little finger propperly so il turn over and within 30 seconds it will be fine again. Any ideas?


----------



## lozzy21

Happy 24 weeks butterfly!


----------



## Nessicle

happy v-day butterfly!! 

Lozzy apparently numbness is pretty common in pregnancy - there's a piece on it in my What to expect book 

I'm so exhausted I'm sat here at work trying to prop my eyes open, I've got so much to do and just no energy to do anything ugh! 

Toilet 6 times last night, pains all in my muscles round my bump when trying to get comfy on my sides too :( I'm so desperate for some sleep working full time is starting to get to me now with the lack of sleep :( still got 11 weeks til mat leave too :cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats on vday butterfly! :wohoo:

Id say very normal lozzy, i wake up with it all the time, very annoying!

Great bump pics wilsmum :happydance:

Ness sorry ur feeling so crappy,i really do feelsorry for you and anyone else who works a full time demading job whilst pregnant, its very hard and im lucky i dont have to do it this time around. Is there anyway you could do some work from home just one day in the week ness just to help you out a little?


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> Charlotte, that was another silly thing, my midwife tryed to talk me to go to the birthing centre but if i needed to go to hospital it would take 15-20 mins on blue lights to get me from the birthing centre to the hospital yet from my house to the hospital would take 3-4 mins on blue lights.
> 
> I realy dont get some of the things they say.

 Thats stupid i agree so really your mor safe at home lol.
Also your hand thats what mine started with its carpal tunnel hun, look into it your prob find it sounds exactly like that.
Mine really hurts now though !


----------



## Mizze

Morning all. I have a day off (yes I know thats horribly smug of me - Sorry Ness :hugs: ) However I need to call the council as our lovely (not) next door neighbours have put in a planning application for an extension which takes them up to our boundary line and will block out almost all direct light from our ensuite and bathroom. Its the latest in a very long and complicated history which I wont go into. As far as we can tell from the plans its not necessary to come to the boundary at all. I wonder if they have even realised they will have have to ask our permission because of the foundations and face brickwork would have to be done from our side. :growlmad: Honestly, they seem to be engaged in a war of one upmanship neither DH or I are remotely interested in. And that aint the half of it. 

Nevermind popping out also to see my parents - Poor Dad is still struggling with his recovery - its very slow going and he is still losing weight nearly 6 weeks after the op. 
But its a lovely day (about time too) so I wont complain.


Ness -:hugs: I will be exactly the same tomorrow - roll on November.

Butterfly :wohoo: for V Day!! And I hope you feel better soon - you poor thing you havent felt well for ages. 

Wilsmum - love the bump - its really grown hasnt it - its lovely. Mine is still a little untidy to be honest. Will try taking a photo again on V day which is FRIDAY!! :yipee:

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> Congrats on vday butterfly! :wohoo:
> 
> Id say very normal lozzy, i wake up with it all the time, very annoying!
> 
> Great bump pics wilsmum :happydance:
> 
> Ness sorry ur feeling so crappy,i really do feelsorry for you and anyone else who works a full time demading job whilst pregnant, its very hard and im lucky i dont have to do it this time around. Is there anyway you could do some work from home just one day in the week ness just to help you out a little?

thanks honey, it is hard, I'm trying to plod on and not moan too much and I think if it wasnt for the lack of sleep I'd be fine but I think knowing it's going to get harder as I get bigger makes me feel anxious too. 

Unfortunately i wouldnt be able to do any work from home as my boss needs me in the office given that he's out a lot - plus we have building works starting on another floor that we're taking over so I'm going to have to supervise a lot of that and sort out any queries so it's going to get more demanding :cry: 

I won't hesitate getting a sick note for a week though if I get stressed out that's for sure! 

x


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> I won't hesitate getting a sick note for a week though if I get stressed out that's for sure!
> 
> x

Good - we all need to remember our health and baby's health is more important. 

Right must get myself off the sofa and into the shower.

Mizze


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze said:


> Morning all. I have a day off (yes *I know thats horribly smug of me - Sorry Ness* :hugs: ) However I need to call the council as our lovely (not) next door neighbours have put in a planning application for an extension which takes them up to our boundary line and will block out almost all direct light from our ensuite and bathroom. Its the latest in a very long and complicated history which I wont go into. As far as we can tell from the plans its not necessary to come to the boundary at all. I wonder if they have even realised they will have have to ask our permission because of the foundations and face brickwork would have to be done from our side. :growlmad: Honestly, they seem to be engaged in a war of one upmanship neither DH or I are remotely interested in. And that aint the half of it.
> 
> 
> Nevermind popping out also to see my parents - Poor Dad is still struggling with his recovery - its very slow going and he is still losing weight nearly 6 weeks after the op.
> But its a lovely day (about time too) so I wont complain.
> 
> Ness -:hugs: I will be exactly the same tomorrow - roll on November.
> 
> Butterfly :woohoo: for V Day!! And I hope you feel better soon - you poor thing you havent felt well for ages.
> 
> Wilsmum - love the bump - its really grown hasnt it - its lovely. Mine is still a little untidy to be honest. Will try taking a photo again on V day which is FRIDAY!! :yipee:
> 
> Mizze xx

:haha: dont be sorry enjoy your day off hun! :flower: aye roll on November! I finish on 19th thank God! just praying the weeks go fast now - trying to keep positive and focus on my 4D scan in 3 weeks. By the time I've had that I'll only have 8 weeks at work woo! 

Sorry your dads recovery isnt very speedy, suppose it's such major surgery he had it might take a bit longer but fx it won't be too long before he's up and about.

Nightmare about the neighbours - all you need hey?! xx


----------



## Nessicle

Anouska saw your bumpy on FB it's coming on so much now!!


----------



## cho

Whats everyone thinking there going to do when you have family ect around to see baby about breastfeeding.
some people i wont mind doing it in front but i really dont like the idea of doing it infront of father in law ect.
Plus whats everyone buying for breastfeeding, the thing is i dont want to spend out loads on covers ect and decide i dont like it and there about £20 each.
I only plan to feed for 6 weeks, any more than that i will be happy with but my aim is 6 but dont want to spend out on loads for feeding if its just for that short time :shrug:


----------



## WILSMUM

Yeah spencerbear bloody pain in the arse - usually its one or other of DHs exs but this wkend mine decided to go off on one - apparently I'm not allowing him reasonable access to William! WTF! He speaks to him on the phone at least twice a week and sees him whenever he wants. It all kicked off because I didn't text him on Saturday to let him know when it would be a good time to phone Wil! I had told him the day before it was a busy wkend cause my mum was up visiting so u'd have thought he'd have used a little common sense when I didn't text him that we were busy but obviously not, instead I got threatening voicemail messages and then shouted at to shut up! At which stage I hung up on him turned my phone off and sent him an email basically telling him to f off cause I don't need the stress and he can deal with DH from now on!
I'm still fuming and pissed off! In a way I wish he bloody well would go and see a solicitor and then he might realise how bloody good he's got it!




- Butterfly - said:


> Beautiful bump wilsmum
> 
> 24 weeks today for me and you know what that means!!! V DAY FOR ROSIE MAE
> 
> :happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::smug::smug::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> However!! I'm not feeling too great so I'm going back to bed with a glass of milk and some paracetamol. Bloody headache!!:dohh:
> 
> Have a good day everyone :flower:

Sorry your feeling poorly butterfly! hope u feel better soon - i had a killer of a headache over the wkend - not helped by idiotic exs!


Thanks for all the bump compliments - can't believe how much its grown and how low it looks now! My mum is convinvced its a girl bump!

I've just realised that I could have had my baby by the time some of you go on maternity leave! Thats scarey!
I go back to work on Monday and am not looking forward to it - think its gonna kill me standing up for 2 hours and I've got 7 weeks of that - takes me up to about 35 weeks preg I think, i don't envy you girls working full time esp those of you that have physical jobs!


----------



## WILSMUM

c.holdway said:


> Whats everyone thinking there going to do when you have family ect around to see baby about breastfeeding.
> some people i wont mind doing it in front but i really dont like the idea of doing it infront of father in law ect.
> Plus whats everyone buying for breastfeeding, the thing is i dont want to spend out loads on covers ect and decide i dont like it and there about £20 each.
> I only plan to feed for 6 weeks, any more than that i will be happy with but my aim is 6 but dont want to spend out on loads for feeding if its just for that short time :shrug:

Sorru hun can't help - not planning on bf so got everything ready for bottle feeding! gonna try and give bubs the colostrum in hosp but think that'll be it unless it all clicks and works with this one!!!


----------



## mummyclo

I just found a lovely bag on pink lining in the sale!! It a hospital bag so will do for that and as a changing bag! £40 off too! But.........i have to wait till i get paid to but it, hope their sale is on for another week :(


----------



## spencerbear

c.holdway said:


> Whats everyone thinking there going to do when you have family ect around to see baby about breastfeeding.
> some people i wont mind doing it in front but i really dont like the idea of doing it infront of father in law ect.
> Plus whats everyone buying for breastfeeding, the thing is i dont want to spend out loads on covers ect and decide i dont like it and there about £20 each.
> I only plan to feed for 6 weeks, any more than that i will be happy with but my aim is 6 but dont want to spend out on loads for feeding if its just for that short time :shrug:

I just use a shawl or baby blanket oer my shoulder when peple are round that i wouldnt want t feed openly infront of. I havent bothered with the covers. The main one i used last time came from asda and was only about £5




WILSMUM said:


> Yeah spencerbear bloody pain in the arse - usually its one or other of DHs exs but this wkend mine decided to go off on one - apparently I'm not allowing him reasonable access to William! WTF! He speaks to him on the phone at least twice a week and sees him whenever he wants. It all kicked off because I didn't text him on Saturday to let him know when it would be a good time to phone Wil! I had told him the day before it was a busy wkend cause my mum was up visiting so u'd have thought he'd have used a little common sense when I didn't text him that we were busy but obviously not, instead I got threatening voicemail messages and then shouted at to shut up! At which stage I hung up on him turned my phone off and sent him an email basically telling him to f off cause I don't need the stress and he can deal with DH from now on!
> I'm still fuming and pissed off! In a way I wish he bloody well would go and see a solicitor and then he might realise how bloody good he's got it.
> 
> I've just realised that I could have had my baby by the time some of you go on maternity leave! Thats scarey!
> I go back to work on Monday and am not looking forward to it - think its gonna kill me standing up for 2 hours and I've got 7 weeks of that - takes me up to about 35 weeks preg I think, i don't envy you girls working full time esp those of you that have physical jobs!

I know mine can be a pain at times to. Only his problem is, he is menat to have her all day on saturday and so far the longest amount of time he has managed is 3 hours.... great considering thats the only real break i get. 

I know what you mean about physical jobs, starting to wnder hw long im going to last at mine before i have to start mat leave, especially as im struggling now x


----------



## WILSMUM

He's meant to have him for 3 weeks over the summer holidays but he comes and picks him up from here then leaves him at his parents in Wales while he goes back to Swindon and work!!! I don't mind cause Wil loves it in Wales but I don't think he realises that if he starts getting solicitors etc involved then when he says he has him then he actually has to have him and not palm him off on someone else!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Charlotte im not going to bother with a breastfeeding cover, they cost a bomb when a shawl or a muslim cloth will do. Plus i think it draws more attention to what your doing. For me i dont care who i feed in front of but thats how my family are with it, if some one is uncomfortable then they can go to another room.


----------



## Kerrieann

Eactly my thinking Lozzy, when i bf Jake, if anyone didnt like it or felt uncomfortable then they just walked off and went to another room, it was only my brother and father in law tho, i also just used a muslin to cover my dignity and never bought any bf tops or anything for breastfeeding actually!


----------



## cho

ok thanks girls :)

heres some of lo's clothes :)
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/404153-some-los-clothes-photo-happy.html


----------



## mummyclo

c.holdway said:


> ok thanks girls :)
> 
> heres some of lo's clothes :)
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/404153-some-los-clothes-photo-happy.html

Awwwwwwww Charlotte theyr gorgeous! I especially love the first set!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kerrieann

Charlotte, they are all sooo cute!! I have pretty much all the same stuff lol, especially all the bits from next but i love the hungry caterpillar stuff where did you get that from? x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> Ness sorry ur feeling so crappy,i really do feelsorry for you and anyone else who works a full time demading job whilst pregnant, its very hard and im lucky i dont have to do it this time around. Is there anyway you could do some work from home just one day in the week ness just to help you out a little?

Hey Ness I was pretty much going to say what Kerrie has said. I worked when I was pregnant with Mollie and was ok. I think I'd really struggle this time. Spent all morning in bed. :blush:



c.holdway said:


> Whats everyone thinking there going to do when you have family ect around to see baby about breastfeeding.
> some people i wont mind doing it in front but i really dont like the idea of doing it infront of father in law ect.
> Plus whats everyone buying for breastfeeding, the thing is i dont want to spend out loads on covers ect and decide i dont like it and there about £20 each.
> I only plan to feed for 6 weeks, any more than that i will be happy with but my aim is 6 but dont want to spend out on loads for feeding if its just for that short time :shrug:

 Any kind of blanket or muslim will be fine - there's no need to buy special ones



lozzy21 said:


> Charlotte im not going to bother with a breastfeeding cover, they cost a bomb when a shawl or a muslim cloth will do. Plus i think it draws more attention to what your doing. For me i dont care who i feed in front of but thats how my family are with it, if some one is uncomfortable then they can go to another room.

 Couldn't agree with you more :thumbup:


----------



## - Butterfly -

c.holdway said:


> ok thanks girls :)
> 
> heres some of lo's clothes :)
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/404153-some-los-clothes-photo-happy.html

 
awww loving the cute clothes :thumbup:


----------



## cho

kerri thats from sainsburys, they had 25% off at the weekend so got it then but they sold out real quick all there stuff they had vests in them too but it had only older sizes left! x


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh gutted :cry: will have to keep an eye out for other hungry caterpillar stuff, i love it! I know asda done some sleepsuits in it but that was ages ago.

Butterfly are you feeling any better yet?


----------



## cho

they may have some at the one near you hun x


----------



## KellyC75

Good Afternoon my lovely 'virtual' friends :hugs:




- Butterfly - said:


> 24 weeks today for me and you know what that means!!! V DAY FOR ROSIE MAE
> 
> :happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::smug::smug::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> However!! I'm not feeling too great so I'm going back to bed with a glass of milk and some paracetamol. Bloody headache!!:dohh:
> 
> Have a good day everyone :flower:


Yey for Rosie Mae's 'V' day :cloud9:

Hope you are feeling a little better...Nothing worse than a headache, you just cant function :nope:



c.holdway said:


> Whats everyone thinking there going to do when you have family ect around to see baby about breastfeeding.
> some people i wont mind doing it in front but i really dont like the idea of doing it infront of father in law ect.
> Plus whats everyone buying for breastfeeding, the thing is i dont want to spend out loads on covers ect and decide i dont like it and there about £20 each.

I bought a 'breastfeeding cover'....I have a 17 year old Son & his GF always wandering about the house & want to protect my modesty

Also, I know we have discussed this before, but when im out, I do not want to be flashing a nip' to anyone! :blush: So will be using my 'cover up' :winkwink: https://www.bebeaulait.com/



mummyclo said:


> I just found a lovely bag on pink lining in the sale!! It a hospital bag so will do for that and as a changing bag! £40 off too! But.........i have to wait till i get paid to but it, hope their sale is on for another week :(

I bought my Pink Lining bag in the sale too :happydance: Also used a £20 off coupon, although I had to spend £50, so bought a bottle bag


----------



## mummyclo

It wouldnt let me use the voucher, even though its over £50 :(


----------



## till bob

hi girls well first of all im postin my bump pic again as ness missed it lol hope ur feelin better hun and u 2 butterfly. lozzy it is normal in pregnancy i had a mini stroke wen i was pregnant with tilly lost feelin in my left side my face dropped and everythin it was awful they said she was lyin on a nerve and thats wat caused it lucky it only lasted about half an hour and the feelin came back even my tongue was numb really strange. iv washed sum of tillys old things and put them up ready u forget how small they were dont u xx
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## till bob

oh forgot to say had midwife today and got my hip grant form and mat b1 form pheebs heartbeat was perfect and shes measurin a whole week ahead so 25 instead of 24 she said shes gona have lovely long legs just like tilly xx


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> It wouldnt let me use the voucher, even though its over £50 :(

What code are you using? Mine was VIP21 :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

till bob said:


> oh forgot to say had midwife today and got my hip grant form and mat b1 form pheebs heartbeat was perfect and shes measurin a whole week ahead so 25 instead of 24 she said shes gona have lovely long legs just like tilly xx

When I had my 24 week appointment at 24+4 weeks, I was measuring 27cm! 

Anyone else measuring bigger than their weeks? The doctor said it was fine though:thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

KellyC75 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> It wouldnt let me use the voucher, even though its over £50 :(
> 
> What code are you using? Mine was VIP21 :thumbup:Click to expand...

Tryed that, and it sayed it couldn't apply discount :cry:
When did you buy yours? x


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> It wouldnt let me use the voucher, even though its over £50 :(
> 
> What code are you using? Mine was VIP21 :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Tryed that, and it sayed it couldn't apply discount :cry:
> When did you buy yours? xClick to expand...

Oh...Thats a shame :cry: I ordered mine a week or two ago now

Just did a 'google' for you & found this:

https://www.ukdeals.org/10-off-pink-lining-changing-bags-baby-curls.html

It expires today though :dohh: & it may not have the one you want! So, basically not much good!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Its ok, i will just get the one in the sale! Still £40 cheaper :)


----------



## louise1302

hiya guys :)

hope everyones ok, til bbhob love the bump, mine still hiding although i can see it coming out over my fat if that makes sense pretty high up

nothing new happenning her barr pudding got the hiccups for the first time, love the little ticking feeling


----------



## mummyclo

LOL it makes me feel weird having a tickly inside! :rofl:


----------



## Kerrieann

I cant remember what hiccups feel like lol?!


----------



## cho

tillbob your bump looks great :)

Im fiding it soo stresssfull having my mum here grrr cant wait till she can move into her new house i can feel its putting a strain on me and dh too :(
Wont be long now hopefully just baring with it lol!


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> I cant remember what hiccups feel like lol?!

me neither, i havent had it with lo yet, will be looking forawd to it though!

Those who are on there second+ preganncies, do you find this pregnancy real different, im so more layed back about it, i remember by now i wanted Bradley out, but this time i want him to stay in there till he is due lol, i dont know cant explain but verything seems to just fly by and im so much moe relaxed, but i was in diff circustances last time so perhaps it was that :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

I think i want him to stay in now, coz im getting scared about getting him out :blush:


----------



## cho

yer i think its cos i know what to expect this time lol
Im so nervous about coping with 2!


----------



## mummyclo

I HATE not knowing what is going to happen, well i know whats going to happen, but i don't know how much its gonna hurt or how im going to cope :blush:


----------



## Kerrieann

Im the same charlotte, so much more chilled this time about everything and im actually really looking forward to the labour :blush: :haha: And think its going super fast too!!


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann said:


> Im the same charlotte, so much more chilled this time about everything and im actually really looking forward to the labour :blush: :haha: And think its going super fast too!!

:cry: Lucky you!


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> Im the same charlotte, so much more chilled this time about everything and im actually really looking forward to the labour :blush: :haha: And think its going super fast too!!

yes i am looking forward to it too, i was on my back my whole labour with Bradley and want a really ctive labour this time so looking forward to it, i just hope its not a long labour i was 46 hours with Bradley and i had every drug! lol


----------



## wishingforbub

Do you ladies get BH often ? xx


----------



## cho

mummyclo just think its natural and our bodies are supposed to do it, It does hurt but the pain goes straight after birth.


----------



## cho

wishingforbub said:


> Do you ladies get BH often ? xx

not yet no, i didnt have them till about 2 weeks before i was due last time though


----------



## KellyC75

wishingforbub said:


> Do you ladies get BH often ? xx

Yes, lots....:dohh:

I have been getting them really early on with this pregnancy, with DS2 was getting them at about 20wks

I get them at least 5 times a day at the mo' :wacko:


----------



## Kerrieann

I get them all the time too,since about 18 weeks but with Jake i dint get them till around 34 weeks! 

I had a long labour too charlotte,no where near urs tho lol, bum managed just the gas and air and tens, think i will go for both those this time too plus the water which is aparentlyh one of the best types of pain relief! Ive heard that epiduals really slow the labour too


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hello everyone!!

I'm so sorry i'm not around much, things are getting hectic again, i have a few jobs on this month, am getting my kitchen sorted, and getting all decor bits for my nursery. On top of that i'm organising my baby shower gift list and invitation list, and also doing a few work bits for my hubby. So it's all go right now!

Wanted to share that hubby just called me and as a surpirse has booked me a 4d scan for tomorrow at midday with Babybond! I'm so excited!!!!! xxxx


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> I get them all the time too,since about 18 weeks but with Jake i dint get them till around 34 weeks!
> 
> I had a long labour too charlotte,no where near urs tho lol, bum managed just the gas and air and tens, think i will go for both those this time too plus the water which is aparentlyh one of the best types of pain relief! Ive heard that epiduals really slow the labour too

I tried gas and air and it made me feel instantly sick then they decided pethidine would be a good idea so i could ahve a sleep as they said i would not have enough energy to push, so i fell asleep and then my waters broke in my sleep and the had a epidural i think it was cos it went on for sooo long!
I cant have anything this time as im in birthing centre can have gas and air but hated it!
if worse comes to worse and i go on for ages again i can get moved to labour ward and stay there and have more pain relief.
I am going to get a private room if i have to stay in over night this time :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Cant they give you an anti sickness injection this time round to help?


----------



## cho

oh i dont know i wasnt actually sick with the gas and air it just made me feel sick i didnt really give it the chance, i prob took about 4, 5 pufffs and said noo way!!!
Im am hoping i will be mor relaxed this time and i think if i am more active i hope it will progress quicker this time :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah im sure you will be this time :thumbup:

Oh nat im so jealous, hubby wont let me get one :cry:


----------



## cho

Thats really nice of him :)
Dont worry kerri were not getting one either, we just agreed we would wait till the day :)


----------



## Kerrieann

we cant agree tho lol :haha: hes saying surely i can just wait 3months to see him! And im like, noooo thats too long lol! I get annoyed tho coz he will say the £100 is better spent else where but then he went and bought a rowing machine yesterday :shrug: dick. lol.


----------



## cho

LMAO a rowing machine!
I look at one of them and it knackers me out lol! x


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha: i know, im the same lol, but hes turned into a fitness fanatic the last few weeks and has bought all sorts!


----------



## cho

i think i would kil dh if he did that!
him get fit while i get fat, just to make you feel that little bit better lmao! x


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah i know, theres not even anything wrong with him but because hes not as toned as before and thinks his muscles are going hes become obsessed!! He looks great to me but wont listen :shrug:


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon ladies, 



Nut_Shake said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> I'm so sorry i'm not around much, things are getting hectic again, i have a few jobs on this month, am getting my kitchen sorted, and getting all decor bits for my nursery. On top of that i'm organising my baby shower gift list and invitation list, and also doing a few work bits for my hubby. So it's all go right now!
> 
> Wanted to share that hubby just called me and as a surpirse has booked me a 4d scan for tomorrow at midday with Babybond! I'm so excited!!!!! xxxx

Nat glad you popped in - I was thinking that we hadnt heard from you - was starting to worry. Aw how sweet of your husband to organise that for you. 



c.holdway said:


> i think i would kil dh if he did that!
> him get fit while i get fat, just to make you feel that little bit better lmao! x

True DH is moaning about being fat (he isnt) but I dont think I would cope too well if he got super fit again while I was getting fatter. 

It doesnt help when your MIL says you will be like a baby elephant by the end and your own Mother says " oh you're putting on weight all over arent you, not just on your front" Cheers Mam! Thats guaranteed to make a pregnant woman feel SO much better! :) 

On the up side (sort of) Dad has had his poorly tummy diagnosed as IBS caused by the operation and has been given meds to try and deal with it. Hopefully he can start now putting on a little weight. 

I am still having pram dilemmas - im starting to bore myself now. Sat here with catalouges and brochures trying to find one which matches everything I want which doesnt require a second mortgage!! 

Anyone heard from Raquel/Rachel? -she was having a consultant appointment today. 
Mizze xx


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> Yeah i know, theres not even anything wrong with him but because hes not as toned as before and thinks his muscles are going hes become obsessed!! He looks great to me but wont listen :shrug:

ah thats sweet :)


----------



## cho

you know i ahve been moaning about tht pelvic pressure i was having, well im still getting it and have just seen a thread in 3rd trim about it someone else is experiencing the same :happydance: lol
unfortunately were still no closer to know what it is as her doctor isnt sur what it is either but still niice to know i can talk to someone about it :)


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann said:


> we cant agree tho lol :haha: hes saying surely i can just wait 3months to see him! And im like, noooo thats too long lol! I get annoyed tho coz he will say the £100 is better spent else where but then he went and bought a rowing machine yesterday :shrug: dick. lol.

:rofl: DICK!!! :haha: that just really made me laugh!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> Butterfly are you feeling any better yet?

 Not really hun. My headache has gone but I just feel sicky and extremely tired. I think I could sleep all day if I let myself but then worried I wouldn't sleep at night.:dohh:



till bob said:


> oh forgot to say had midwife today and got my hip grant form and mat b1 form pheebs heartbeat was perfect and shes measurin a whole week ahead so 25 instead of 24 she said shes gona have lovely long legs just like tilly xx

 Aww that's great tillbob


Mizze - Hope your dad starts putting on weight and feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

wishingforbub said:


> Do you ladies get BH often ? xx

Havent had any yet




Nut_Shake said:


> Wanted to share that hubby just called me and as a surpirse has booked me a 4d scan for tomorrow at midday with Babybond! I'm so excited!!!!! xxxx

Lucky mare!!! Id love one but OH wont let me because i might cave and ask what it is.

We were looking after OH little sister today so we took her for a picnic and to the park since the weather is so nice and iv gone a bit red lol There both fine despite her being blond but my face,chest and shoulders are red.


----------



## - Butterfly -

c.holdway said:


> you know i ahve been moaning about tht pelvic pressure i was having, well im still getting it and have just seen a thread in 3rd trim about it someone else is experiencing the same :happydance: lol
> unfortunately were still no closer to know what it is as her doctor isnt sur what it is either but still niice to know i can talk to someone about it :)

Aww that's great you've got someone to talk too - it must be very frustrating not know what the matter is. :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Thats great Charlotte, hopefully you can helpeach other find out what it is!!

Just said about 4d scans again to dh and winged about him buying himself loads lately and he said we can have one :wohoo: im booking one for saturday :yipee:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> Thats great Charlotte, hopefully you can helpeach other find out what it is!!
> 
> Just said about 4d scans again to dh and winged about him buying himself loads lately and he said we can have one :wohoo: im booking one for saturday :yipee:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: that's great hun - so happy for you :flower:


----------



## cho

jealous :(


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got my GTT next tuesday, not looking foward to it at all.


----------



## cho

no thats brilll :) cant wait to see all your bubbas faces :)


----------



## mummyclo

<<< also jealous!! :(


----------



## - Butterfly -

lozzy21 said:


> Iv got my GTT next tuesday, not looking foward to it at all.

mines tomorrow. I have to fast from 10pm tonight. I'm sat here wondering what to have for tea!! I hate lucozade too. 

What are you worried about? needles? lucozade or results?


----------



## lozzy21

- Butterfly - said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Iv got my GTT next tuesday, not looking foward to it at all.
> 
> mines tomorrow. I have to fast from 10pm tonight. I'm sat here wondering what to have for tea!! I hate lucozade too.
> 
> What are you worried about? needles? lucozade or results?Click to expand...

Sitting about for 2 hours:dohh: OH is under instructions to leave his ipod for me


----------



## lozzy21

Id have something with lots of carbs in for tea and then maybe a bowl of cerial at 9.45. Thats what i plan on doing.


----------



## - Butterfly -

lozzy21 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Iv got my GTT next tuesday, not looking foward to it at all.
> 
> mines tomorrow. I have to fast from 10pm tonight. I'm sat here wondering what to have for tea!! I hate lucozade too.
> 
> What are you worried about? needles? lucozade or results?Click to expand...
> 
> Sitting about for 2 hours:dohh: OH is under instructions to leave his ipod for meClick to expand...

oh lol. I'm going to sit in my car!! Don't wanna sit around sick people for 2 hours!! lol I may buy a couple of magazines to keep me occupied!


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got mine in womans outpatients so it will be full of other pregnant woman. I dont think they let you walk anywhere apart from the loo as it will affect the result.

Im planning on taking a book and his ipod to play with.


----------



## mummyclo

I don't think i have to have this GGT thing, what is it if i may ask?


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> I don't think i have to have this GGT thing, what is it if i may ask?

Glucose Tolerance Test. It's a fasting blood test whereby you have your blood tested and then drink lucozade and rest for 2 hours before having another blood test. It is to check for gestational diabetes. I have to go for it because I'm over 35, have a high BMI and my brother is diabetic. :blush:

Lozzy My appt is at my local doctors and the distance from the carpark to the reception is the same to the loo so my midwife said it's fine for me to sit in the car :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

- Butterfly - said:


> Lozzy My appt is at my local doctors and the distance from the carpark to the reception is the same to the loo so my midwife said it's fine for me to sit in the car :thumbup:

Thats good, iv got to sit for 2 hours in horrible hospital chairs :(


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> Thats great Charlotte, hopefully you can helpeach other find out what it is!!
> 
> Just said about 4d scans again to dh and winged about him buying himself loads lately and he said we can have one :wohoo: im booking one for saturday :yipee:

:wohoo: 



lozzy21 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Lozzy My appt is at my local doctors and the distance from the carpark to the reception is the same to the loo so my midwife said it's fine for me to sit in the car :thumbup:
> 
> Thats good, iv got to sit for 2 hours in horrible hospital chairs :(Click to expand...

Oooh I dont envy you ladies - Midwife hasnt mentioned anything to me - hopefully my age wont make me have one. 

Charlotte - good to know you have someone to talk to even if the Dr's dont know what it is yet. 

Sausage & Chips for tea - yumm! 
Mizze x


----------



## sammiwry

I don't have to have it either although the symptoms of low blood pressure can be similar to GD :S


----------



## Kerrieann

I havnt got to have either luckily! Ive just had an indian take away, it was lush!!! Really couldnt be arsed to cook, i feel exausted just from all the washing and ironing ive done today lol :blush:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I've ordered a chinese!! Just waiting for DH to come back with it!! I'm sooo naughty!! If I come back positive for GD - I won't be able to eat unhealthy stuff anymore so I'm making the most of it tonight!!


----------



## lozzy21

We had indian for OHs birthday last night. It was yummy!

Iv gone realy red now and those two are fine. I hope baby takes after its dad with that.


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> I've ordered a chinese!! Just waiting for DH to come back with it!! I'm sooo naughty!! If I come back positive for GD - I won't be able to eat unhealthy stuff anymore so I'm making the most of it tonight!!

Make the most of it tonight then Butterfly! :)

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

I just made "the best cottage pie in the world" according to my OH! :rofl:


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> We had indian for OHs birthday last night. It was yummy!
> 
> Iv gone realy red now and those two are fine. I hope baby takes after its dad with that.

Ouch Lozzy - Its a pregnancy thing too dont forget - we are far more prone to burn in the sun than non-pregnant people. 

Slather yourself in moisturiser for the next week or more to keep as much moisture in as you can. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> I just made "the best cottage pie in the world" according to my OH! :rofl:

recipe then please?? 

Mizze x


----------



## mummyclo

I just make it up as i go along! But i do put beans, marmite and some ketchup in it :haha:
My baby brain came good for once LOL


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> I just make it up as i go along! But i do put beans, marmite and some ketchup in it :haha:
> My baby brain came good for once LOL

Ah my favourite sort of cooking! Bung it all in and see how it goes. 

I love marmite but hadnt thought to put it in a cottage pie.... mmmmm must remember that

Mizze x


----------



## ducky1502

My god, the ONE day I miss and you guys talk for england lol, I wasn't tired before but after all that reading I'm ready for bed :haha:

Yay for nat and kerrie getting 4d scans, cant wait to see the pics :happydance: mine is still just under 3wks away. It's also still not definate too :(

OH has done nothing but moan at me today, I was working and he had the morning off. All I got was msg after msg about how I chose the wrong place to put the computer, me sorting out HIS finances put him over his overdraft a little bit, I spoke to him in a rude way......... my god he can he such a pain in the butt! Taking his bad mood out on me. Luckily he's at work now until 1am so I have the evening to myself and I refuse to text him until he texts me first.......... mature? :shrug: lol.


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh ducky, men can be such idiots sometimes :haha: at least you can get abit if space from each other when he goes to work, when me and dh argue theres no getting away from him lol


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> We had indian for OHs birthday last night. It was yummy!
> 
> Iv gone realy red now and those two are fine. I hope baby takes after its dad with that.
> 
> Ouch Lozzy - Its a pregnancy thing too dont forget - we are far more prone to burn in the sun than non-pregnant people.
> 
> Slather yourself in moisturiser for the next week or more to keep as much moisture in as you can.
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

I burn realy easily anyway, the tinyest bit of sun and i burn like a greased pig over a spit roast.


----------



## louise1302

im the same lozzy i only need to look at the sun to be burned

im so tired tonight i thin bed and a film is an idea, back to work on thurs i think these last 7 weeks have flown


----------



## lozzy21

Im realy red now, hopefully it will be fine by tomorrow.

Just had a glass of milk and some of OH's birthday cake, yummy!


----------



## till bob

Kerrieann said:


> I cant remember what hiccups feel like lol?!

pheebs gets hiccups all the time its really weird i dont remember tilly ever havin them wen i carried her x



wishingforbub said:


> Do you ladies get BH often ? xx

i also get these quite alot to i did with tilly but not till nearer the end xx


Nut_Shake said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> I'm so sorry i'm not around much, things are getting hectic again, i have a few jobs on this month, am getting my kitchen sorted, and getting all decor bits for my nursery. On top of that i'm organising my baby shower gift list and invitation list, and also doing a few work bits for my hubby. So it's all go right now!
> 
> Wanted to share that hubby just called me and as a surpirse has booked me a 4d scan for tomorrow at midday with Babybond! I'm so excited!!!!! xxxx

ah hun thats fab news cant wait to c the pics xx



Kerrieann said:


> Thats great Charlotte, hopefully you can helpeach other find out what it is!!
> 
> Just said about 4d scans again to dh and winged about him buying himself loads lately and he said we can have one :wohoo: im booking one for saturday :yipee:

and yayyyyyyy for u kerrie cant wait to c ur pic xxx


----------



## spencerbear

- Butterfly - said:


> I've ordered a chinese!! Just waiting for DH to come back with it!! I'm sooo naughty!! If I come back positive for GD - I won't be able to eat unhealthy stuff anymore so I'm making the most of it tonight!!

OMG i hadnt even thought about that :cry: i have such a sweet tooth atm


----------



## Kerrieann

Just thought id let you know about this bargain! Went in the shop to get it as thought £25 was good but now its reduced to £14.99!!! My sis has this and its great!
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...arts-Backyard-Buddies-Bouncing-Cradle(0032040)


----------



## lozzy21

Link dident work


----------



## Kerrieann

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...arts-Backyard-Buddies-Bouncing-Cradle(0032040)

Sorry try it again


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> Just thought id let you know about this bargain! Went in the shop to get it as thought £25 was good but now its reduced to £14.99!!! My sis has this and its great!
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...rts-Backyard-Buddies-Bouncing-Cradle(0032040)

Looks great but is out of stock already :wacko:


----------



## Kerrieann

Never mind, stupid dite lol, its the bright stars baby bouncer anyway lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Its comes back in stock really quick, it was out of stock in our shop the other day then the next day they had loads in! Might be better to check ur local stores x


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> Wanted to share that hubby just called me and as a surpirse has booked me a 4d scan for tomorrow at midday with Babybond! I'm so excited!!!!! xxxx

Thats so sweet....:cloud9: Have a fantastic scan tommorow, do come & let us know how it goes :baby::baby:



Kerrieann said:


> Just said about 4d scans again to dh and winged about him buying himself loads lately and he said we can have one :wohoo: im booking one for saturday :yipee:

Yey to Hubby agreeing :happydance: How exciting :baby:



Kerrieann said:


> Just thought id let you know about this bargain! Went in the shop to get it as thought £25 was good but now its reduced to £14.99!!! My sis has this and its great!
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...arts-Backyard-Buddies-Bouncing-Cradle(0032040)

Thanks Kerrie, but link not working :nope:


----------



## lozzy21

Oh i forgot to say i got dead excited earlier, my booby juice has gone from being clear to a gold colour :D


----------



## KellyC75

Ive also heard lots of good things about the Fisher Price one:

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...sionid=EAB8F8A5F89CC2E8E5F2A53A4E4B9772.app27

Struggling to decide between the giraffe one (link above)

& the pink one! :kiss: (link below)
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...sionid=EAB8F8A5F89CC2E8E5F2A53A4E4B9772.app27


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hi ladies! 

I'm not able to get on my pc atm! Just thought I'd say hello on my phone tho! There's no way I can read bk properly lol

How is everyone? Hope everyones ok! I'll catch up soon x x x


----------



## calliebaby

There is no way that I can possibly catch up. I hope that everyone is doing well. Soon we will all officially be in thrid tri!!! Yikes!!!


----------



## raquel1980

Morning all, really finding it hard to keep up with you guys! Had a consultant appointment yesterday, couldn't tell us anything new but we did have a quick scan and both babies are still with us although you can really see the size difference and lack of fluid which makes me sad :sad1: but obviously over the moon that the both of them are still there. 

Had a blood pressure scare too, first reading was 138/111 - I'm usually around the 120/55 level. So had to wait at hospital for an hour after appointment for another reading, where it had gone down to 130/60 and then had to go to see my GP in the evening for a further reading where it had dropped again - back again this morning for one more just to be sure. Looks like it was just a blip though which is such a relief - consultant was talking about hospital and scary things.


----------



## KellyC75

raquel1980 said:


> Morning all, really finding it hard to keep up with you guys! Had a consultant appointment yesterday, couldn't tell us anything new but we did have a quick scan and both babies are still with us although you can really see the size difference and lack of fluid which makes me sad :sad1: but obviously over the moon that the both of them are still there.
> 
> Had a blood pressure scare too, first reading was 138/111 - I'm usually around the 120/55 level. So had to wait at hospital for an hour after appointment for another reading, where it had gone down to 130/60 and then had to go to see my GP in the evening for a further reading where it had dropped again - back again this morning for one more just to be sure. Looks like it was just a blip though which is such a relief - consultant was talking about hospital and scary things.


Glad both babies are doing Ok....Long may they continue :baby::thumbup::baby:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I hope the little twin keeps on fighting hun, glad to hear they're both there :hugs: I'm not surprised ur blood pressure peaked with the stress of everything. I hope its settled today :flower:


----------



## Kerrieann

Yay 27 weeks today!! :wohoo: :wohoo: Off to 3rd tri i go lol, Aghhhhh!!

Rachel,im so glad both babies are ok, hope they stay stronger for even longer now :hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

KellyC75 said:


> Ive also heard lots of good things about the Fisher Price one:
> 
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...sionid=EAB8F8A5F89CC2E8E5F2A53A4E4B9772.app27
> 
> Struggling to decide between the giraffe one (link above)
> 
> & the pink one! :kiss: (link below)
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...sionid=EAB8F8A5F89CC2E8E5F2A53A4E4B9772.app27

I like the pink one hun!
I had a fishprice rocking cradle thing which had flashing lights and played music for Wil but he hated it!!! Think I only used it about twice before I gave up!


----------



## lozzy21

God, are we realy starting to filter into 3rd tri, im starting to shit my self now :rofl:

Happy 27 weeks kerrie


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks lozzy!! :wohoo:


----------



## lozzy21

I look like a lobster this morning, my sholdures and face are still pink.

OH and his sister are fine, totaly fine! not impressed :(


----------



## Nessicle

till bob said:


> hi girls well first of all im postin my bump pic again as ness missed it lol hope ur feelin better hun and u 2 butterfly. lozzy it is normal in pregnancy i had a mini stroke wen i was pregnant with tilly lost feelin in my left side my face dropped and everythin it was awful they said she was lyin on a nerve and thats wat caused it lucky it only lasted about half an hour and the feelin came back even my tongue was numb really strange. iv washed sum of tillys old things and put them up ready u forget how small they were dont u xx

yay thanks hun!! gorgeous bump thats come on loads hun!! :flower:



till bob said:


> oh forgot to say had midwife today and got my hip grant form and mat b1 form pheebs heartbeat was perfect and shes measurin a whole week ahead so 25 instead of 24 she said shes gona have lovely long legs just like tilly xx




KellyC75 said:


> When I had my 24 week appointment at 24+4 weeks, I was measuring 27cm!
> 
> Anyone else measuring bigger than their weeks? The doctor said it was fine though:thumbup:

Am I the only one who hasn't been measured? Dying to know what I'm measuring as! People keep asking me and I'm like - well my mw hasn't done any of that yet and they can't believe I didnt see her for 10 weeks between appts! 



mummyclo said:


> I HATE not knowing what is going to happen, well i know whats going to happen, but i don't know how much its gonna hurt or how im going to cope :blush:

I'm not too worried about labour to be honest, I don't have a birthing plan as such cos anything can happen so I'll just go with the flow though I have a low pain threshold so reckon an epidural will be on the cards if I have time to have one lol! 



wishingforbub said:


> Do you ladies get BH often ? xx

All the time since 17 weeks hun! 



Nut_Shake said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> I'm so sorry i'm not around much, things are getting hectic again, i have a few jobs on this month, am getting my kitchen sorted, and getting all decor bits for my nursery. On top of that i'm organising my baby shower gift list and invitation list, and also doing a few work bits for my hubby. So it's all go right now!
> 
> Wanted to share that hubby just called me and as a surpirse has booked me a 4d scan for tomorrow at midday with Babybond! I'm so excited!!!!! xxxx

Awww ace Nat!! Can't wait to start seeing everyone's 4D piccies! I've got mine 2 weeks on Saturday :happydance: soo excited!! Though worried my anterior placenta will affect the images - saw a friends 4D images and she has an AP and they weren't very good :( I have a high anterior though and bubs always seems to lay head down so fx they get some good shots! 



lozzy21 said:


> Oh i forgot to say i got dead excited earlier, my booby juice has gone from being clear to a gold colour :D

Mine too lozzy!! I noticed that on Monday when I had a little squeeze :haha: 



calliebaby said:


> There is no way that I can possibly catch up. I hope that everyone is doing well. Soon we will all officially be in thrid tri!!! Yikes!!!

I know can you believe it Callie?! how fast has 2nd tri gone?!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Happy 27 weeks kerrie :flower: I can't believe how far we've all come!! Times a scootin by pretty rapid!! Eek lol


----------



## Nessicle

Well apart from Ava kicking like crazy today not much to report, feeling very under the weather still though did manage a bit better sleep last night, think I have a cold on it's way though I'm really cold and worn out so reckon that's why I've felt so crap lately! 

Treating myself to a scrummy Wok On dinner at lunchtime! Also going for an indian tonight yummyy!!


----------



## Nessicle

happy 27 weeks Kerrie!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/photo.jpg

Here's today's bump pic


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh Nikki looking fab!! 

lol I just had to laugh to myself - someone posted in 2nd tri "are carrots safe to eat? I read on the front they're rich in Vit A" :rofl: bless


----------



## nikki-lou25

Eek that's big sorry! Not used to usin the phone for web yet!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Carrots???? LOL I don't feel like I belong in 2nd tri these days tbh

As ness I hope u feel better soon!


----------



## Nessicle

i know :haha:! I feel a bit in between trimesters right now! Sick of reading the same stuff in 2nd tri but got 2 more weeks left til 3rd! 

thanks Nikki just mega tired, might have to phone in sick tomorrow....


----------



## cho

kerri cant believe its 27 weeks for you seems like yesterday it was your vday! x


----------



## lozzy21

I feel like im stuck in limbo too. Sick of reading silly questions and OH bashing threads but the threads in 3rd tri and all about waters breaking and people having there babys.


----------



## till bob

hi girls happy 27 weeks kerrie cant believe how quick time is goin. Nikki lovely bump pic. Sorry ur still feelin crap ness hope u feel better soon and glad u got to c my bump pic urs looks lovely 2 well everyones does can u believe we r all gettin so big. rachel glad ur little twins r doin well i will pray thats how they stay. havent got much to report either today not back in work till tomoro so enjoyin time at home gettin new car today thank god as the other was knackered and then goin to the caravan next wed so lookin forward to the break lets hope the weather stays lovely hope u all enjoy ur day xxx


----------



## Pixxie

Hi all, just thought I'd pop in to let you know Im not dead! :haha: Hope everyone is well! 

I have developed a serious knitting addiction so havnt been on here much, currently trying to decide if I should make a decorative needle holder or a bunny teddy so have a minute to check in lol xx


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> [
> I burn realy easily anyway, the tinyest bit of sun and i burn like a greased pig over a spit roast.

Guess who burnt too! Didnt realise it when I was telling you to slather on the aftersun -got a shock when I went to bed and saw a bright pink shoulder complete with thick white maternity bra strap line! 



lozzy21 said:


> Oh i forgot to say i got dead excited earlier, my booby juice has gone from being clear to a gold colour :D

The things we walk about! - I havent got any boob juice at all yet!



KellyC75 said:


> Ive also heard lots of good things about the Fisher Price one:
> 
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...sionid=EAB8F8A5F89CC2E8E5F2A53A4E4B9772.app27
> 
> Struggling to decide between the giraffe one (link above)
> 
> & the pink one! :kiss: (link below)
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...sionid=EAB8F8A5F89CC2E8E5F2A53A4E4B9772.app27

Oh arent they cute - I like them both very much. 



raquel1980 said:


> Morning all, really finding it hard to keep up with you guys! Had a consultant appointment yesterday, couldn't tell us anything new but we did have a quick scan and both babies are still with us although you can really see the size difference and lack of fluid which makes me sad :sad1: but obviously over the moon that the both of them are still there.
> 
> Had a blood pressure scare too, first reading was 138/111 - I'm usually around the 120/55 level. So had to wait at hospital for an hour after appointment for another reading, where it had gone down to 130/60 and then had to go to see my GP in the evening for a further reading where it had dropped again - back again this morning for one more just to be sure. Looks like it was just a blip though which is such a relief - consultant was talking about hospital and scary things.

Oh good - I was wondering about you. Im so glad little twin is hanging on in their for you honey - every day is a bonus. But no wonder your blood pressure was up. :hugs:



Kerrieann said:


> Yay 27 weeks today!! :wohoo: :wohoo: Off to 3rd tri i go lol, Aghhhhh!!
> 
> Rachel,im so glad both babies are ok, hope they stay stronger for even longer now :hugs:

:wohoo: Proper 3rd tri - scares me to bits -its all about plugs and waters and birth pangs - eeek! 



Nessicle said:


> Well apart from Ava kicking like crazy today not much to report, feeling very under the weather *still though did manage a bit better sleep last night*, think I have a cold on it's way though I'm really cold and worn out so reckon that's why I've felt so crap lately!
> 
> Treating myself to a scrummy Wok On dinner at lunchtime! Also going for an indian tonight yummyy!!

Good, as predicted I had a crappy night's sleep and could fall asleep at my desk no problem at all today! 

Saw the carrot thread - Poor Pinkneon, bless her - I dont think she has anyone to ask except us - but honestly a quick google would be better. :dohh:

Hope everyone is okay today. 

Loving the new bumps - I still have a distinct ridge above mine - dont like it. 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Well.....its 27 weeks for me too! Had such a bad day, fainted waiting for the bus and then was sick! :cry:
But on the plus side, sky sent me £50 M&S vouchers for nothing! I didnt introduce a friend! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh happy 27 weeks and 3rd tri for you Chloe!! Oh no can't believe you fainted how awful hope you're ok now?! 

Mizze he he bless her I love pinkneon she's such a doll but she does make me giggle soemtimes - she's coeliac like me too as well and finding it pretty difficult at the mo'

Sorry you had a crappy nights sleep :( hope you get a better one tonight!

Pixxie lol you knitting fiend!! You'll be making us all scarves soon :haha:

I'm sat eating some rice noodles I bought from Wok On and it's lemongrass and ginger chicken and it's soooo spicy!! I'll end up in early labour! Don't want to waste it cos it cost me £5 but don't know if I can handle it lol Ava is kicking like crazy too don't think she's a fab :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

nikki-lou25 said:


> I hope the little twin keeps on fighting hun, glad to hear they're both there :hugs: I'm not surprised ur blood pressure peaked with the stress of everything. I hope its settled today :flower:

 So happy to hear the twins are fighting too hun. :thumbup:



Kerrieann said:


> Yay 27 weeks today!! :wohoo: :wohoo: Off to 3rd tri i go lol, Aghhhhh!! aww congrats!! will we start a new thread in 3rd tri?? I see the bi-racial thread remains in 2nd tri so why have all the others been moved? Maybe if we start a new one they'll leave us alone!! :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Well.....its 27 weeks for me too! Had such a bad day, fainted waiting for the bus and then was sick! :cry:
> But on the plus side, sky sent me £50 M&S vouchers for nothing! I didnt introduce a friend! :haha:
> 
> Congrats on the 27 weeks. Sorry you were sick hun and hope you feel better soon. :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## mummyclo

Yummy noodles! :munch:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze - how's your dad? Sorry to hear you had a crappy night. x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Oh before I forget I had my GTT this morning. It wasn't too bad. Didn't like the lucozade but it wasn't bad enough to make me gag so was ok!!

Will hopefully get the results tomorrow x


----------



## mummyclo

Glad the GGT went ok butterfly! :) I meant gtt


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Chloe!! I had a bacon and mushroom crusty roll for lunch followed by a yummy cream cake!! I really hope the test comes back negative or I'm in the shit! lol


----------



## mummyclo

What does it mean if its possitive? :shrug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

It means that I have gestational diabetes in which case I won't be allowed goodies and would have to reduce my carb intake. 

It would be more like a rabbit food diet - which I'm not too keen on otherwise I would have been a size 12 to start instead of size 16!!

But I would HAVE to adhere to it cos it affects baby too. Fingers crossed Im ok though.


----------



## mummyclo

Does that mean you will have a big baby if you have the diabetes?


----------



## wishingforbub

I hope its negative hun.
I have GTT in a few weeks as diabetes runs in my family. I am only 25 though. But hopefully it will be fine. ... 2 hours without eating LOL, what will I do, I am a constant snacker LOL :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> Does that mean you will have a big baby if you have the diabetes?

Yes although having the test at 24 weeks means I can sort my diet and keep it under control. There would be regular growth scans to make sure baby is laying down too much fat. If diet alone doesn't work then there is tablets and last result is insulin injections. Also baby would be delivered early too as there is a chance of me developing pre-eclampsia. Really hope it doesn't come to this though.


----------



## - Butterfly -

wishingforbub said:


> I hope its negative hun.
> I have GTT in a few weeks as diabetes runs in my family. I am only 25 though. But hopefully it will be fine. ... 2 hours without eating LOL, what will I do, I am a constant snacker LOL :)

aww thanks. Its more than two hours cos you have to fast from 10pm the night before! lol I was hungry when I woke up :dohh: I had the test 3 years ago when I was preggers with Mollie and I was ok then so I'm really hoping to be ok this time too. I've been feeling rough these last few days so was feeling really negative about it but I feel much better today so praying all is well :thumbup:

Good luck with your test :flower: I'm sure you'll be fine. :flower:


----------



## till bob

glad it wasnt to bad for u butterfly and il keep my fingers crossed that the results negative huni xxx


----------



## lozzy21

OH has just had his first tattoo. Im a bit disapointed, he wasent in enough pain :rofl:


----------



## Kerrieann

Nessicle said:


> Oooh Nikki looking fab!!
> 
> lol I just had to laugh to myself - someone posted in 2nd tri "are carrots safe to eat? I read on the front they're rich in Vit A" :rofl: bless

Great bump nkki!! I cant believe someone actually asked that, seriously these people!! :dohh:



c.holdway said:


> kerri cant believe its 27 weeks for you seems like yesterday it was your vday! x

Thanks hunni, i cant believe how quick its going this time its mad, and it actually does just feel like the other day was v day lol :happydance:



mummyclo said:


> Well.....its 27 weeks for me too! Had such a bad day, fainted waiting for the bus and then was sick! :cry:
> But on the plus side, sky sent me £50 M&S vouchers for nothing! I didnt introduce a friend! :haha:

Happy 27 weeks to you bump buddy :hugs: Sorry ur feeling so crap lately, ireally hope you start to feel better soon :thumbup: Cool about the vouchers too, they do maternity stuff in there me thinks :thumbup:



- Butterfly - said:


> Oh before I forget I had my GTT this morning. It wasn't too bad. Didn't like the lucozade but it wasn't bad enough to make me gag so was ok!!
> 
> Will hopefully get the results tomorrow x

Good luck with ur results hun :thumbup::flower:



lozzy21 said:


> OH has just had his first tattoo. Im a bit disapointed, he wasent in enough pain :rofl:

This really made me laugh :rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

I wanted him to be in agony so he would know 10% of the pain i will be in come december.


----------



## mummyclo

I don't feel too bad right now thanks kerrie :hugs:
How scary is it going to be in the coming weeks, when we get closer to having our LO's!
Wonder who will give birth first? :haha: (secretly hopes its me!)


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> Oh before I forget I had my GTT this morning. It wasn't too bad. Didn't like the lucozade but it wasn't bad enough to make me gag so was ok!!
> 
> Will hopefully get the results tomorrow x

does everyone have to have this or is it just certain people?



lozzy21 said:


> OH has just had his first tattoo. Im a bit disapointed, he wasent in enough pain :rofl:

:rofl: how big is his tat?


----------



## lozzy21

Ness only certain people need to have the GTT.

It covers half his calf, its the blackpool badge. Big for his first one lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Mummyclo i reckon my baby will come around the 5th-8th so i wont be 1st lol, think it will be wilsmum, you or mrsbling!!


----------



## mummyclo

Altho.......it must be nice to see everyones baby pics coming in, and knowing you will be soon. But if i am first i cant coochy at everyone elses bubs! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

:happydance:Yey to 27 weeks Kerrie & Mummyclo :happydance:

Good luck for your GTT results Butterfly :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> I don't feel too bad right now thanks kerrie :hugs:
> How scary is it going to be in the coming weeks, when we get closer to having our LO's!
> Wonder who will give birth first? :haha: (secretly hopes its me!)

Well, I know my LO is arriving on the 6th :baby::cloud9:....But I have a feeling the twin babies of the thread will arrive 1st :baby::baby:


----------



## mummyclo

KellyC75 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I don't feel too bad right now thanks kerrie :hugs:
> How scary is it going to be in the coming weeks, when we get closer to having our LO's!
> Wonder who will give birth first? :haha: (secretly hopes its me!)
> 
> Well, I know my LO is arriving on the 6th :baby::cloud9:....But I have a feeling the twin babies of the thread will arrive 1st :baby::baby:Click to expand...

It must be nice to know when you are having your LO! :dohh:


----------



## cho

nikki-lou25 said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/photo.jpg
> 
> Here's today's bump pic

 great bump :)



lozzy21 said:


> OH has just had his first tattoo. Im a bit disapointed, he wasent in enough pain :rofl:

Us women are soo cruel, but its soo true!!

Kerri i went and got that bouncer so thanks for sharing that:thumbup:

Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> It must be nice to know when you are having your LO! :dohh:

Yes its nice, wonderfull....:cloud9:

But also scary....As I know im having major surgery! :cry:


----------



## mummyclo

KellyC75 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> It must be nice to know when you are having your LO! :dohh:
> 
> Yes its nice, wonderfull....:cloud9:
> 
> But also scary....As I know im having major surgery! :cry:Click to expand...

Awwww :hugs: Im sure it will be fine!


----------



## lozzy21

I'm going to be late, i just know it lol


----------



## lozzy21

And i think we should be saying next instead of first. Sherri was the first.


----------



## Kerrieann

c.holdway said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/photo.jpg
> 
> Here's today's bump pic
> 
> great bump :)
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> OH has just had his first tattoo. Im a bit disapointed, he wasent in enough pain :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Us women are soo cruel, but its soo true!!
> 
> Kerri i went and got that bouncer so thanks for sharing that:thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyones ok xxClick to expand...

Its a bargain, eh? I wernt even going to get a bouncer as i have bought a swing and a playmat and have a baby bean bag that was jakes but will need a bouncer chair for when im weaning him so this will be perfect and for taking around peoples house too! :thumbup:

Ooh yeah didnt think about that, the twins will be forst i think,possibly end of november!


----------



## Kerrieann

Althought saying that,theres lots of babies coming early in 3rd tri, 'iluvmyshoes' has just had her baby, 5 weeks early! I remeber her from 1st tri!


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann said:


> Althought saying that,theres lots of babies coming early in 3rd tri, 'iluvmyshoes' has just had her baby, 5 weeks early! I remeber her from 1st tri!

There has been a few!


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/photo.jpg
> 
> Here's today's bump pic
> 
> great bump :)
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> OH has just had his first tattoo. Im a bit disapointed, he wasent in enough pain :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Us women are soo cruel, but its soo true!!
> 
> Kerri i went and got that bouncer so thanks for sharing that:thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyones ok xxClick to expand...
> 
> Its a bargain, eh? I wernt even going to get a bouncer as i have bought a swing and a playmat and have a baby bean bag that was jakes but will need a bouncer chair for when im weaning him so this will be perfect and for taking around peoples house too! :thumbup:
> 
> Ooh yeah didnt think about that, the twins will be forst i think,possibly end of november!Click to expand...

yer we wernt fussed on getting one either as we brought a swing chair but least there easy to move from room to room


----------



## mummyclo

Apologies for bumping the old thread up :blush:


----------



## Kerrieann

mummyclo said:


> Apologies for bumping the old thread up :blush:

Thats ok lol :flower:


----------



## spencerbear

Kerrieann said:


> Yay 27 weeks today!! :wohoo: :wohoo: Off to 3rd tri i go lol, Aghhhhh!!
> 
> Rachel,im so glad both babies are ok, hope they stay stronger for even longer now :hugs:

Congrats on 27 weeks and 3rd tri



mummyclo said:


> Well.....its 27 weeks for me too! Had such a bad day, fainted waiting for the bus and then was sick! :cry:
> But on the plus side, sky sent me £50 M&S vouchers for nothing! I didnt introduce a friend! :haha:

Congrats to you too, hope the fainting doesnt happen again, most of been quite scary x



lozzy21 said:


> OH has just had his first tattoo. Im a bit disapointed, he wasent in enough pain :rofl:

Thats quite funny, although i think i would be the same!!



lozzy21 said:


> I'm going to be late, i just know it lol

Im going to be late, all my others have been 8 days late and have been born on a saturday or tuesday. 8 days late is tuesday 28th december lol

Well i went to see dr about my pelvis today, to ask for a referal to psyhio. He signed me off until 20th september and booked me to see consultant for 3.30 tomorrow. So looks like im home for the next couple of weeks, problem is cant really appreciate it as im going to be stuck home. Then in october will be broke cause ssp is rubbish. Still as long as baby is healthy ill manage x


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Mizze - how's your dad? Sorry to hear you had a crappy night. x

Thanks Hon! Dad is okay -I think we all underestimated the amount of time recovering from this op will take. He has now been diagnosed with IBS due to the shock his body suffered during the operation. He now has medicine to deal with this and hopefully he can then start to eat properly again and put back some of the weight he has lost - he has always been tall and skinny so the lost weight really shows. Thanks for asking. 



- Butterfly - said:


> Oh before I forget I had my GTT this morning. It wasn't too bad. Didn't like the lucozade but it wasn't bad enough to make me gag so was ok!!
> Will hopefully get the results tomorrow x

Glad it went okay! Hope its good news. 



lozzy21 said:


> And i think we should be saying next instead of first. Sherri was the first.

Yes Lozzy I think you are right.



spencerbear said:


> Well i went to see dr about my pelvis today, to ask for a referal to psyhio. He signed me off until 20th september and booked me to see consultant for 3.30 tomorrow. So looks like im home for the next couple of weeks, problem is cant really appreciate it as im going to be stuck home. Then in october will be broke cause ssp is rubbish. Still as long as baby is healthy ill manage x

 Ouch Spencerbear :hug:

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Im waiting for OH's aunty to take us out for tea and im staaaaarving. They were supposed to be here at 6 but something came up so im having to wait :(


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh i hate having to wait for food at the moment lol :haha: Hubby is doing a private job tonight to pay for our scan so hes been gone since 6am and wont get home till 8 or 9pm :cry: bless him, love him so much, he works so hard!! Our scan is booked for 2.30 on saturady!!


----------



## Mizze

Nutshake has put up her 4D scan photos on 2nd tri board!

Mizze


----------



## Nut_Shake

So much going on on here, too many pages to go back on!! HOW IS EVERYONE??

Had my 4d scan today, it was great, so cute to see them :) But the little girl hid half the boys face and was hiding her own face so we didnt get too much. She recorded some and got a few pics but is saving it all for us and has asked us to go back next week to try and get better shots.

She did give us a couple of pics tho, so funny to see their little faces (what we could see of them!) I'm a bit upset twins never get as good pics as singles, but I suppose theres not much i can do about it!! Here are 2 pics:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...317-my-hubby-best-ever-updated-scan-pics.html

How was everyones day?? xx


----------



## ducky1502

Hey ladies!! Sorry I haven't been on much.

Love your bump nikki :) I reckon I know what you're having! mwahahahahaha!

Woooo for saturday Kerrie :) you must be so excited.

Congrats on 3rd tri for all 1st dec mummys :happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

Awwww nat :) cute babas! Bet you LOVED it.


----------



## Kerrieann

Nutshake, they look gorgeous! And great news you get another scan :wohoo:


----------



## Mizze

Nat the pictures are so cute! 

Is it time for the daily dinner posts yet - Quiche, salad and chips for me tonight. Together with chocolate for afters obviously! 
Mizze xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Thanks!! They are just so sweet, upset i didn't really get to see my girls face, but boy has such a sweet little face, i reckon he looks like his dad already, lol.

I'm making chill and lime mackerel and grilled chicken with salad (hubby needs a lot of protein so doing both!) I've already made my mackerel as i was starved! No more mackerel for me this week though as i had some yesterday too.

I started my pregnancy workout dvd yesterday! Was really good! I'll be doing it every second day right now as my back has been killing me for the past few days xx


----------



## till bob

pics r soooo cute nutshake i had mcdonalds for tea yum yum cudnt be arsed to cook tonite xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

till bob said:


> pics r soooo cute nutshake i had mcdonalds for tea yum yum cudnt be arsed to cook tonite xx

Thanks :) x

Mmmm a Big Mac.... I've been craving one for months and still haven't had one!


----------



## Mizze

Nut_Shake said:


> Thanks!! They are just so sweet, upset i didn't really get to see my girls face, but boy has such a sweet little face, i reckon he looks like his dad already, lol.
> 
> *I'm making chill and lime mackerel and grilled chicken with salad (hubby needs a lot of protein so doing both!) I've already made my mackerel as i was starved! No more mackerel for me this week though as i had some yesterday too.*
> I started my pregnancy workout dvd yesterday! Was really good! I'll be doing it every second day right now as my back has been killing me for the past few days xx

I have been really off fish during the pregnancy. :nope: Its a real shame because I love fish - but anything other than white fish tastes much too "fishy" to me - I know that sounds ridiculous but ykwim - its a shame because ive actually eaten less fish during the pregnancy than I do normally! I cant even eat salmon.

Mizze x


----------



## till bob

thats wat i had nutshake big mac and large fries it was lovely wanted another one after tho lol xx


----------



## Mizze

Had a cheeseburger and chips from MacDonalds on Saturday - first in over a year. It was lovely..... mmmmm

Mizze


----------



## Nut_Shake

Mizze said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Thanks!! They are just so sweet, upset i didn't really get to see my girls face, but boy has such a sweet little face, i reckon he looks like his dad already, lol.
> 
> *I'm making chill and lime mackerel and grilled chicken with salad (hubby needs a lot of protein so doing both!) I've already made my mackerel as i was starved! No more mackerel for me this week though as i had some yesterday too.*
> I started my pregnancy workout dvd yesterday! Was really good! I'll be doing it every second day right now as my back has been killing me for the past few days xx
> 
> I have been really off fish during the pregnancy. :nope: Its a real shame because I love fish - but anything other than white fish tastes much too "fishy" to me - I know that sounds ridiculous but ykwim - its a shame because ive actually eaten less fish during the pregnancy than I do normally! I cant even eat salmon.
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...

I usually hate fish to be honest, and i don't eat cooked salmon, way too fishy, ergh. I only eat really eat sushi as it's not fishy tasting or smelling. I actually made a fish pie a couple of weeks ago and nearly vommed when i started eating it!! But the past few days i've really fancied some.

Oh how i miss sushi. I really could cry :(


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ok, i'm going to need to go and get a big mac this week!! Sooooo naughty, but sooooo good....


----------



## sammiwry

I've been having krispy kreme doughnuts for brekkie :D


----------



## Kerrieann

I had a home made pizza and just been to the shop and bought a mars milkshake mmmm! Nat everything you cook always sounds so yummy but im like you mizze ive gone off any fish thats too fishy lol :haha: Have also "given up" the macdonalds due to eating too many of them and getting worried i may put on too much like i did with ds lol! Been very good at sticking to it for over a week now :haha:


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> I had a home made pizza and just been to the shop and bought a mars milkshake mmmm! Nat everything you cook always sounds so yummy but im like you mizze ive gone off any fish thats too fishy lol :haha: Have also "given up" the macdonalds due to eating too many of them and getting worried i may put on too much like i did with ds lol! Been very good at sticking to it for over a week now :haha:

Hmmmm maybe I need to "give up" biscuits and chocolate - seem to be eating a LOT of those recently. :cry:

Mizze x


----------



## till bob

haha kerrie thats the first proper maccies iv had for ages im tryin to eat well but i just cant stop eatin ready salted crisps lol xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Lol, Kerri! Over a week is good!! Keep going! The odd one isn't too bad though ;)

I love cooking, past few days though my back has been awful, can hardly stand! Not sure if i can do it for much longer :(


----------



## Kerrieann

Tillbob im the same with the crisps but love any flavour, especially salty ones!


----------



## ducky1502

I had a mcdonalds for lunch! yum :)


----------



## Mizze

Slight change of plan for tea -DH has just called and is bringing fish rofl:) and chips home :wohoo:- good thing I hadnt eaten my quiche and salad then - thats just become tomorrows lunch!

Mizze


----------



## Kerrieann

My hubbys is bringing fish and chips back for himself lol, as me and jake have had din,although im wreckining ill be hungry again very soon :blush:


----------



## Mizze

Kerri I was SO lucky - id actually put the oven on to warm and had started making the salad when he rang - another 5 mins and the chips would have been in and id have had to say no. I dont think I could cope if DH came back with fish and chips without having any myself! Am sure hubby would share his chips with you.....

Mizze


----------



## Kerrieann

Nope, hes eaten them in the van on the way home lol, pig :haha: and he stinks of chips! Smells so good lol


----------



## Mizze

Ooooh thats just mean! 
still waiting for mine - hurry up DH! I know we tend to eat later but really! - good thing I had a sneaky bit of quiche anyway isnt it! :laugh2:

Mizze


----------



## cho

Mizze said:


> Nat the pictures are so cute!
> 
> Is it time for the daily dinner posts yet - Quiche, salad and chips for me tonight. Together with chocolate for afters obviously!
> Mizze xx

 i had that for dinner yesterday was scrummy



till bob said:


> pics r soooo cute nutshake i had mcdonalds for tea yum yum cudnt be arsed to cook tonite xx

I had this for dinner today lol! we went to toys r us and mcdonalds was just calling my name :)


Kerrieann said:


> Nope, hes eaten them in the van on the way home lol, pig :haha: and he stinks of chips! Smells so good lol

:shock: how could he !!
lol maybe that will be tea for me tomorrow.
I have been a pig this week cant stop eating and im now paying the price :(
mmm i fancy chocolate now :blush:


----------



## Kerrieann

mmmm and now i want some more chocolate :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Our scan is booked for 2.30 on saturady!!

Thats so fantastic, I am so pleased for you :happydance: Where have you booked with & are you taking Jake? :shrug:

My 7 year old isnt too impressed that we are going for another scan...Bribery is gonna have to come into play here! :winkwink:



Nut_Shake said:


> Had my 4d scan today, it was great, so cute to see them :) But the little girl hid half the boys face and was hiding her own face so we didnt get too much. She recorded some and got a few pics but is saving it all for us and has asked us to go back next week to try and get better shots.
> 
> She did give us a couple of pics tho, so funny to see their little faces (what we could see of them!) I'm a bit upset twins never get as good pics as singles, but I suppose theres not much i can do about it!! Here are 2 pics:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...317-my-hubby-best-ever-updated-scan-pics.html
> 
> How was everyones day?? xx

Love your pictures :baby::baby: So sweet :cloud9: (out of interest only & not that after 2 scans I am still not convinced im having a Girl! :blush:...Did you get the genders re-checked today? :shrug:



Nut_Shake said:


> Oh how i miss sushi. I really could cry :(

Oh....How I miss Brie :cry: Cant wait for that to be 'back on the menu' :winkwink:


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah im taking Jake, hes very excited to see his baby brother again :happydance: Its booked with "my ultra baby" as we have had our other scans there and think they are really good!


----------



## Mincholada

hi there! had my 1st appointment with the midwife today and... was kinda surprised she sits in a wheelchair! well, since she's been doing a lot of births, i guess that must not hinder her and there are also student midwifes around that will participate, so i guess all is good. took my girlfriend with me that will hopefully be with me for the birth unless her and her husband fly to germany for xmas and lil one is late, so finally somebody other than me and medical personnel heard my baby's heartbeat :)

lesson of the day: NOOO SIT UPS!!!! oops! as i was laying on the bed and midwife was done with measuring and doppler, she told me to roll over on my left to get up, but it was already too late as i was in my usual "jumping up" action. sooorrryyyy baby, but it's sometimes difficult to remember not to squash you as the big bump is NOT THERE!!! ;)

i was also told again, that i have a fantastic pelvic!!! i'm glad german and american doctors/midwife agree on that. now birth better be a piece of cake for me then, right!? ;) or what else is a fantastic pelvic good for???

well, everything seems to be great. now i'm just dreading my next appointment. it's the one where they test blood sugar and i have to go in at 8:30 and fast from midnight on, which is difficult as i come home sooo late from work and usually cook/eat after midnight, go to bed at 4-5 AM and don't get up til 1-2 PM, usually with a small snack inbetween. i'll be starving to death!!!!!!!!! quite hungry lately :)

can't believe that i'll be in double digits on friday. time will fly til the firsts of us will have their babies! aawwwww! great evening ya'll!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nut_Shake said:


> Had my 4d scan today, it was great, so cute to see them :) But the little girl hid half the boys face and was hiding her own face so we didnt get too much. She recorded some and got a few pics but is saving it all for us and has asked us to go back next week to try and get better shots.
> 
> She did give us a couple of pics tho, so funny to see their little faces (what we could see of them!) I'm a bit upset twins never get as good pics as singles, but I suppose theres not much i can do about it!! Here are 2 pics:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...317-my-hubby-best-ever-updated-scan-pics.html
> 
> How was everyones day?? xx

 aww beautiful pics xx


Oh....How I miss Brie :cry: Cant wait for that to be 'back on the menu' :winkwink:[/QUOTE]

Kelly I think you can have Brie if it has been made with pastuerised milk - worth checking. :thumbup:

I want Pate - it's always the way. I always want what I can't have!! :dohh:

Mincholada - how was your date?


----------



## Xaviersmom

Had my MW appointment today. Everything looks good. Was told to go for a GTT before the next appt (1 month)

I didn't ask what the FH was last time (a month ago) but I was measuring at 27cm today and when she went to put it into the system, I saw that last time I was at 21cm. 6cm in 4 weeks! LO was kind enough to kick the MW while she was trying to measure me LOL. 



lozzy21 said:


> OH has just had his first tattoo. Im a bit disapointed, he wasent in enough pain :rofl:

I got my 1st tattoo when DS was just under a year old and the tat guy asked me if I was sure I wanted one the size I got b/c he didn't wanna stop half way through. My response was that I gave birth w/o drugs. LOL He shut right up!



Mincholada said:


> now i'm just dreading my next appointment. it's the one where they test blood sugar and i have to go in at 8:30 and fast from midnight on, which is difficult as i come home sooo late from work and usually cook/eat after midnight, go to bed at 4-5 AM and don't get up til 1-2 PM, usually with a small snack inbetween. i'll be starving to death!!!!!!!!! quite hungry lately :)

I got my orders for GTT today and was only told to fast for 2 hours beforehand.....


----------



## Mincholada

butterfly, "date" was nice. it was raining like crazy though and the area of fort lauderdale where the movie theater is, was DEAD. so we really just went to the movies and then he brought me back to my car. not my type for anything besides platonic friendship, but it was nice to have company.

baby girl had a blast by the way!!! i'd never felt her that actively. we watched the expendables and the sound effects of all the shooting and things being blown up, must have had a big impact on here. she was just kicking around in there like she never did before.

was a little weird though as well to be out. dressed up nicely, but was in pre-pregnancy jeans and shirt and did not look pregnant, so i almost forgot i was, when the guy said "so you're due in 3 months then...!?" i was like ????what??? and he was like "didn't you say you were 6 months along...?":dohh:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mincholada said:


> butterfly, "date" was nice. it was raining like crazy though and the area of fort lauderdale where the movie theater is, was DEAD. so we really just went to the movies and then he brought me back to my car. not my type for anything besides platonic friendship, but it was nice to have company.
> 
> baby girl had a blast by the way!!! i'd never felt her that actively. we watched the expendables and the sound effects of all the shooting and things being blown up, must have had a big impact on here. she was just kicking around in there like she never did before.
> 
> was a little weird though as well to be out. dressed up nicely, but was in pre-pregnancy jeans and shirt and did not look pregnant, so i almost forgot i was, when the guy said "so you're due in 3 months then...!?" i was like ????what??? and he was like "didn't you say you were 6 months along...?":dohh:

Glad you had a good time and your baby girl did too :thumbup:


----------



## Mincholada

oh by the way, won't believe what the receptionist did!!! i asked her to fill out a form so i can apply for a government nutritional program and hope i'll get some free milk and bread and stuff...

so she had just set an appointment asking me how far along i was, so she would know when to schedule the blood sugar test. i said 25 + 4... 3 minutes later she fills out the form and marks "breastfeeding or post-partum woman" instead of "pregnant woman", asks me about my current weight and the weight before baby :dohh::dohh::dohh:

and i was so stupid and didn't say anything. now they gotta fix that at the appointment for the program. hopefully that won't be much stress.

CAN I PLEASE GET A BUMP???????? i'm not breastfeeding or post-partum... I AM PREGNANT... NOW!!! :blush:


----------



## Mincholada

@xaviersmum: LUCKY YOU!!!!!!!! i think i would survive 2 hours. but 8.5h??? :(


----------



## calliebaby

Nessicle said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Oh before I forget I had my GTT this morning. It wasn't too bad. Didn't like the lucozade but it wasn't bad enough to make me gag so was ok!!
> 
> Will hopefully get the results tomorrow x
> 
> does everyone have to have this or is it just certain people?Click to expand...

In the states, everyone has to have it at 28 weeks. I don't have to fast, I just have to drink a sweet drink and then have my bloods drawn an hour later. They also test for iron levels at that time and give the rhogam (sp?) shot if needed. My doctor has been measuring me since 20 weeks and I have seen her every 4 weeks since I was 8 weeks. Last time, at 24 weeks, I was measuring at 26 weeks. If it gets any bigger then 2cm/2 weeks ahead, I have to have another scan.


----------



## calliebaby

Oh wow...I just realized that I hit double digits today!!!:happydance:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Kelly - She checked the genders, and within seconds told me a boy and girl without hesitation, was very easy to see their parts!! xx


----------



## vicky84

Woo Hoo We're viable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAYYYYY good morning everyone :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Happy v day!!!!

I've got midwife today  should get my hip grant form n hear baby, might not get measured but feel huge so might b cheeky n ask lol

Nutshake I love the 4d twin pics. Hope lil lady plays nice when u go bk


----------



## cho

Im so jealous i cant have a 4d :(
Happy v-day vicky:)
Mincholada that sounds frustrating with the receptionist, however i think i would love to not have a bump, even just for a day lol :)


----------



## spencerbear

Happy V day Vicky

Not sure what im going to do with myself today, not used to having time off during the week.


----------



## Kerrieann

Happy vday vicky!! :wohoo: Lots of vdays coming up now then the countdown to everyone being in 3rd tri then babies will probly strat arriving a few weeks after that aghhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

I just want madden now so fed up of all the commuting to work (can now understand how hubby felt when he did the journey but opposite direction) and just fed up living somewhere that I only know hubby and am too tired from said commuting to go out and meet other people here.

Congrats on v day vicky!


Lozzy, warren has had some of the most "painful" places tattooed and didn't bat an eyelid yet his brother has had some of the same places done and found them painful it's all to do with peoples pain perception


----------



## lozzy21

Morning girls. Feel a bit poo this morning, think im getting a cold


----------



## raquel1980

sammiwry said:


> I just want madden now so fed up of all the commuting to work (can now understand how hubby felt when he did the journey but opposite direction) and just fed up living somewhere that I only know hubby and am too tired from said commuting to go out and meet other people here.
> 
> Congrats on v day vicky!
> 
> 
> Lozzy, warren has had some of the most "painful" places tattooed and didn't bat an eyelid yet his brother has had some of the same places done and found them painful it's all to do with peoples pain perception

Commuting is so tiring isn't it?! I commute from Surrey to London every day, actually I don't at the moment as am having some complications so working at home, but an extra couple of hours on your day really does take its toll. Where abouts in Surrey are you? Must be hard not knowing anyone where you're living. Have you signed up to NCT classes?


----------



## sammiwry

It is! I'm up at 4.30 to start work for 6 leave the house at 5 incase if there being and accident as I rely onthe m3 and m25 to get to work, finish at 3 toget home between 4/4.30.

I was living near Woking but end if July moved to near fleet so haven't even thought of classes yet as might change hospitals you?


----------



## Nessicle

morning all

Lozzy there must be something in the air I feel dreadful today, been threatening a cold all week and last night was only able to breath through one nostril and had a really sore throat, then 5 toilet trips and trying to get comfy on top of that lol not fun :( told my boss I'm leaving early and I don't think I'll come in tomorrow either. Under normal circumstances I'd battle on with lemsips etc but being pregnant with a cold and feeling rubbish isn't much fun he was understanidng though thankfully! Feel quite sick today too must be all the snot I swallowed :( don't know whether it was cos I only had one functioning nostril last night but I felt so short of breath in bed I had to get up at one point cos I felt like I couldnt breath like my lungs were getting squashed fine today though. 

Sammi I hear ya on the working front - I feel so exhausted now and still got another 11 weeks til maternity leave :( 

Did I miss much last night? Nat saw your 4D piccies hun - sooo cute! But naughty lil princess sticking her bum out!! 

Hope she's a good girl when you go back! 2 weeks til my 4D scan wooo!! x


----------



## raquel1980

sammiwry said:


> It is! I'm up at 4.30 to start work for 6 leave the house at 5 incase if there being and accident as I rely onthe m3 and m25 to get to work, finish at 3 toget home between 4/4.30.
> 
> I was living near Woking but end if July moved to near fleet so haven't even thought of classes yet as might change hospitals you?

Urghhh, up at 4.30 - poor you, no wonder you're so tired! Might be worth enquiring about the NCT classes in your new area as it's done by area rather than which hospital you're under, google National Childbirth Trust and do a postcode search. I live in Purley near Croydon so different part of Surrey to you, I always forget how huge Surrey is!!


----------



## sammiwry

I think what gets me with the working is because of the time im up it gets to 8.30/9 and I'm falling asleep but warren is still awake because he gets up at 6.45 to start work at 8 but has a 2 min drive to work and is home a few minutes after me! So I hardly get quality time with him except at the weekends :( Only 9 weeks left of work :D

Sorry girls just think I'm going through a bit of a low patch because of the move and everything :(


----------



## raquel1980

Lozzy and Ness, sorry to hear you're feeling ill - colds suck at the best of times without already feeling knackered from being pregnant! 

I can't get into work today....have so much to do....


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> Kelly I think you can have Brie if it has been made with pastuerised milk - worth checking. :thumbup:


Yeah, there was a thread running about it & some said Ok, some said not Ok!!! :wacko:

So thought I may just wait!...:winkwink:




vicky84 said:


> Woo Hoo We're viable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAYYYYY good morning everyone :)

Yey....:happydance: Congrats on 'V' day :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Hope you start to feel better soon Lozzy & Ness...:flower:

Relax & take things easy, have a 'duvet day' :winkwink:


----------



## sammiwry

raquel1980 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> It is! I'm up at 4.30 to start work for 6 leave the house at 5 incase if there being and accident as I rely onthe m3 and m25 to get to work, finish at 3 toget home between 4/4.30.
> 
> I was living near Woking but end if July moved to near fleet so haven't even thought of classes yet as might change hospitals you?
> 
> Urghhh, up at 4.30 - poor you, no wonder you're so tired! Might be worth enquiring about the NCT classes in your new area as it's done by area rather than which hospital you're under, google National Childbirth Trust and do a postcode search. I live in Purley near Croydon so different part of Surrey to you, I always forget how huge Surrey is!!Click to expand...


I only know Purley to go through it to get to Ikea lol! After the farce I've had with trying to make my 25 week gp appointment and not being registered where I thought because the smart hospital changed my address as well as GP I am going to enquire about changing hospitals to one closer to my new house.


----------



## KellyC75

Itchy belly has been driving me nuts :wacko: I use stretch mark oil & baby oil...Not working :nope:

Just been & bought Palmers cocoa butter, as DH reminded me thats what I used with DS2 & didnt suffer with itchy belly

Hope it works...:thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

kelly my belly is so itchy too!! 

Vicky happy v day to you! 

Sammi you vent to us hun that's what we're here for - sorry you're having a rough time at the moment xx


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> Itchy belly has been driving me nuts :wacko: I use stretch mark oil & baby oil...Not working :nope:
> 
> Just been & bought Palmers cocoa butter, as DH reminded me thats what I used with DS2 & didnt suffer with itchy belly
> 
> Hope it works...:thumbup:

I use palmers and don't itch when I've remembered to do it


----------



## cho

i cant stand the smell of that one! i have it too, and bio oil i hate the greasyness grr but i am still using both, i have just bought a olive cream just a cheap one and its brill :)
so using tht too so im nice and soft ;)

Do any of you girls put the bio oil in your baths.
Oh yesterday also i bought a cheap version of bio oil from savers, will let uyou know what its like, a big bottle was £2.99 :)
looks exactly the same

Ness and Lozzy hope you feel better, ive just made a nice vegetable soup so going to flush myself with that for lunch mmm x


----------



## cho

ooh im in double digits too today :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

Ness and lozzy hope you both feel better soon :hugs:

Charlotte i use bio oil, i got the massive bottle from amazon for £10.00 and its £20.00 in the shops!! Ive got palmers too but hate the smell lol and thought it was no good when i was preg with ds. I did buy from asds the other day a vanilla creme pot thing that smells lush and they do a matching bubble bath so been using them ad love them! They were £2.00 each!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats on Vday Vicki ! :) Mine and Mizze's tomorrow !! xx


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> ooh im in double digits too today :happydance:


Yey to double digits :happydance:


----------



## spencerbear

Yummy vegetable soup, could just eat that with some nice crusty rolls x

Ive been using palmers but not that keen. Have been noticing my scar from my cystetomy has gone really red now, so think i might have t look for something else


----------



## Kerrieann

Ness and lozzy hope you both feel better soon :hugs:

Charlotte i use bio oil, i got the massive bottle from amazon for £10.00 and its £20.00 in the shops!! Ive got palmers too but hate the smell lol and thought it was no good when i was preg with ds. I did buy from asds the other day a vanilla creme pot thing that smells lush and they do a matching bubble bath so been using them ad love them! They were £2.00 each!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats on double digits! :wohoo:


----------



## KellyC75

Ok, just ventured (nervously) into 'Santas Grotto' & been reading a thread called 'Ok, so whatcha got already' & I must be honest......

I need to get myself organised! :wacko: Just thinking that im gonna start Xmas shopping soon & looking in the argos book :book:is not gonna work! :help:


----------



## Kerrieann

Im thinking of nicking charlottes idea and changing my hip grant up into argos vouchers so i know ive got the money there for xmas, but might just buy for kids this year and not for adults. We have everything for baby so dont need to use the hip grant on him!


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> but might just buy for kids this year and not for adults.

Dont blame you at all..I havent really bought for the adults for years...But may get something for all this year, as its our last Xmas in the UK!


----------



## sammiwry

We are just buying for our parents this year if we get a chance to shop for everyone else then we will.


----------



## cho

were going to be real tight this year!
Bradley always get spoilt and no matter how much i say i wont i will so thats useless, but we mormally spend a fortune on other family we usually spend £50 pp but this year were be halving at least, i dont have masses to get.
As kerri said im changing hip grant up for Bradley so that will be him almost done apart from a fe bits.
My mum is almost done as i have just bought her a russel hobbs kettle and toaster for her new home and i will just get a little something.
Me and dh dont buy for each other, and the kids this year were being tight with too were just going to get them a new dvd each nearer xmas and be done with it :)
Its our first wedding anniversary saturday, dont have anythign palnned yet :(


----------



## cho

Oh and im not buying for baby unlesss i see a real bargain but think its pointless he will only be 2 weeks lol, may put some money in a account for him :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Feel better Ness and Lozzy xx

Happy vday vicki!! xx

Yay to all the double digits!! xx

I've told everyone i'm not doing gifts this year! I might just get everyone a candy cane sweet and send them on their way, lol.

It's not even midday yet and i'm stuffing my face with chicken couscous and salad. These children can really eat!

Booked my second 4d scan for next Wednesday, can't wait :)

Our beautiful car has finally been sold and is being collected today :( I'm so upset, went and gave it a hug this morning, lol. Our new car (the baby mobile!!) is arriving next month though so looking forward to that.

I sold my ebay items, posted the first one off today!! All a new experience for me!! Haha xx


----------



## spencerbear

ive got my older kids sorted. 18yr old wanted clothes and hairdryer, she picked her clothes in next sale so was really happy with what she got for her money. I have changed some money into gift cards for hairdryer, that way can buy nearer xmas but dont have to worry about money. 15yr old wanted money and 14yr old wanted ipod touch, which me and his dad went halves on.
Have bought 2yr olds in sales and got her some great bargains. Now just need my mums and stepdads and im done. 
Bet i end up buying more bits though lol


----------



## cho

Bet i end up buying more bits though lol[/QUOTE]

Always teh way, i started real early last year and i was done way before chrismas so i kept buying and was just shoving things to the back of the wardrobe and when i want to wrap them i was shocked with how much i had spent !


----------



## spencerbear

i do that all the time and always have to then buy more paper cause ive totally unerestimated what i have or for some reason get it into my head that they havent got much and then need to buy some more bits.

But with baby coming, im going to be strict this year(famus last words lol)


----------



## cho

kerri were getting this for Bradley too, if it comes back in to stock, he loves the idea of it! or dh does:haha:

i expect kaje is in to same sort of things ?

https://www.elc.co.uk/Big-City-Young-Mechanic-Engine/121444,default,pd.html


----------



## cho

oh here is a great gift idea someone put up earlier 

https://www.babyandbump.com/santas-grotto/404819-gift-grandparents-even-youself-just-3-99-a.html


----------



## vicky84

Well i started christmas shopping a month ago. apart for something for each of the other children in the family thats all we're spending, its laurens 1st christmas, and even if emily is here by then she wont know much so really concentrating on Lauren this time :)


----------



## mummyclo

Well........ive done absolutely no christmas shopping yet :blush:


----------



## Nut_Shake

https://www.chocolatebuttons.co.uk/

This website is so good for little gifts for people! Candy canes and big American lolly pops! Not sure if anyone likes that sort of thing, food just makes my lot very happy, lol! I think ill just get cards for friends and attach candy canes to them. Family will probably get nothing though, i'm giving them 2 babies for god sake! I think that's enough!!


----------



## mummyclo

Nut_Shake said:


> https://www.chocolatebuttons.co.uk/
> 
> This website is so good for little gifts for people! Candy canes and big American lolly pops! Not sure if anyone likes that sort of thing, food just makes my lot very happy, lol! I think ill just get cards for friends and attach candy canes to them. Family will probably get nothing though, i'm giving them 2 babies for god sake! I think that's enough!!

:rofl: Bahahahahahhahahaaa @ im giving them two babies! I think i nearly wet myself! :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Neither have i mummyclo! Will start after this month tho, as have 4 birthdays and a wedding to buy for this month!

Charlotte thats so cool, jake would love it!


----------



## sammiwry

You've got to do something for it even if it's a meal and DVD night!


----------



## Nut_Shake

mummyclo said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> https://www.chocolatebuttons.co.uk/
> 
> This website is so good for little gifts for people! Candy canes and big American lolly pops! Not sure if anyone likes that sort of thing, food just makes my lot very happy, lol! I think ill just get cards for friends and attach candy canes to them. Family will probably get nothing though, i'm giving them 2 babies for god sake! I think that's enough!!
> 
> :rofl: Bahahahahahhahahaaa @ im giving them two babies! I think i nearly wet myself! :haha:Click to expand...

HAHAHHAHAHAA! I should be the one expecting gifts really, i'd definitely deserve it!

I'm in love with that sweety site, i'm going to order a load of retro sweets for people (and for myself!)

2011 = A year full of dental bills :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

lol Nat totally agree - I've told everyone I'm not buying presents this year but I love the website link you posted so might just do that for everyone! I've asked people not to get me anything so I don't feel guilty but if they want to buy anything they can buy for the baby. 

I've brightened up a little like the heaviness has lifted a bit from my eyes but I still feel stuffy and exhausted so working through my lunch (she says sat on here...) and heading home around 2pm ish 

My HiP grant is paying off my visa for the nursery furniture :thumbup:

I didnt rate Palmers cocoa butter and find oil is far too greasy! 

I use The Body Shop Cocoa Butter hand and body lotion - it's really rich but not greasy and I put it on about 3 times a day. My belly is really soft and no stretchmarks as yet :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

yay for double digits girls! 6 days til me, Nat, Lozzy and Sammi are in double digits woot!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ness, glad you're going home soon and glad you're feeling a little better xx

OMG I didn't even realise we were only 6 days away from double digits! WOW!!

I wanted to ask about the Hip grant... I haven't looked much into it but have seen its a one off payment of £190, is that right? And i need to get a form from my midwife to send off for it, but i wont be seeing my midwife for ages, i have my 28 week scan end of sept, and glucose test on 4th oct, shall i just wait until i go to get the form? Does the midwife have to fill it out for me?

Sorry, i just didnt pay much attention to everyone talking about a hip grant and have only now realised what it is! xx


----------



## mummyclo

Don't you get a 25 weeks midwife appointment nat? Thats when i got my hip grant form :)


----------



## Mizze

Mincholada said:


> butterfly, "date" was nice. it was raining like crazy though and the area of fort lauderdale where the movie theater is, was DEAD. so we really just went to the movies and then he brought me back to my car. not my type for anything besides platonic friendship, but it was nice to have company.

Glad it went well Micholada



calliebaby said:


> Oh wow...I just realized that I hit double digits today!!!:happydance:

Yay congratulations!


vicky84 said:


> Woo Hoo We're viable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAYYYYY good morning everyone :)

:wohoo: Vicky! :)



Kerrieann said:


> Happy vday vicky!! :wohoo: Lots of vdays coming up now then the countdown to everyone being in 3rd tri then babies will probly strat arriving a few weeks after that aghhhhhhh!!!!!

Yikes dont scare me!! 



c.holdway said:


> ooh im in double digits too today :happydance:

Congrats Charlotte 



wishingforbub said:


> Congrats on Vday Vicki ! :) Mine and Mizze's tomorrow !! xx

Oh yeah! :happydance:



mummyclo said:


> Well........ive done absolutely no christmas shopping yet :blush:

Me either - ITS THE SECOND OF SEPTEMBER! (ahem :blush:) no I intend to do mine on my holiday before the mat leave starts which means I will be hitting the shop or the internet in November. Again this year DH & I will probably not exchange more than a token - last year we had just lost the second baby and so we deliberately didnt do it - DH is a bugger to buy for and the thought of stressing over his present was too much - we just had a lovely day together and it wasnt weird at all. This year I might be in labour or in hospital or waiting to pop! Neices and Nephews will get stuff and other family will get tokens but thats it. 

Ness - hope you feel better soon, glad its lifting a bit - I seem to have a bit of a cold too - not too drastic but enough to make my eyes ache and my nose itch. :dohh: Sleep still proving a bit elusive as well - not helped my a stressful situation arising out of DH business which has now been dragging on for 2 years. :growlmad::growlmad: Heigh Ho V day tomorrow - hurrah!! :)

Lozzy sorry you are feeling ill too. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nope, at my last appt a couple of weeks ago she told me to book an antenatal appt at 26 weeks with my GP, which i did this morning. Could he give me the form maybe? Hmm... Wondering why i didnt get a 25 week appt...


----------



## Kerrieann

Not everyone gets 25 week apts, i just get my 16 week one and next one is 28 weeks so getting my forms then, but normally first pregnancys see midwifes every 4 weeks so that would make sense for you nat. I think the midwife has to do, if you really want themoney b4 ur next apt then just book into see her fpr a quick apt to get forms


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> Neither have i mummyclo! Will start after this month tho, as have 4 birthdays and a wedding to buy for this month!
> 
> Charlotte thats so cool, jake would love it!

Brilliant isnt it, would keep him and dh quiet!!:haha:


sammiwry said:


> You've got to do something for it even if it's a meal and DVD night!

Yes i expect it will be aa takeaway or something we was going to go out, but ive been a grouch as i know i will just be moody cos i feel fat and it will ruin our night!


Kerrieann said:


> Not everyone gets 25 week apts, i just get my 16 week one and next one is 28 weeks so getting my forms then, but normally first pregnancys see midwifes every 4 weeks so that would make sense for you nat. I think the midwife has to do, if you really want themoney b4 ur next apt then just book into see her fpr a quick apt to get forms

I think its shocking how little some of you see your mw's this is my 2nd i have seen her every 4 weeks right from the beggining and now its every 3 weeks, then goes to every 2 then every 1 week!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

vicky84 said:


> Woo Hoo We're viable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAYYYYY good morning everyone :)

 Yay congrats :happydance:



lozzy21 said:


> Morning girls. Feel a bit poo this morning, think im getting a cold

 Aww hope you feel better soon :flower:



sammiwry said:


> It is! I'm up at 4.30 to start work for 6 leave the house at 5 incase if there being and accident as I rely onthe m3 and m25 to get to work, finish at 3 toget home between 4/4.30.
> 
> I was living near Woking but end if July moved to near fleet so haven't even thought of classes yet as might change hospitals you?

 aww bless you having to get up so early :wacko: such a long day for you. :flower:



Nessicle said:


> morning all
> 
> Lozzy there must be something in the air I feel dreadful today, been threatening a cold all week and last night was only able to breath through one nostril and had a really sore throat, then 5 toilet trips and trying to get comfy on top of that lol not fun :( told my boss I'm leaving early and I don't think I'll come in tomorrow either. Under normal circumstances I'd battle on with lemsips etc but being pregnant with a cold and feeling rubbish isn't much fun he was understanidng though thankfully! Feel quite sick today too must be all the snot I swallowed :( don't know whether it was cos I only had one functioning nostril last night but I felt so short of breath in bed I had to get up at one point cos I felt like I couldnt breath like my lungs were getting squashed fine today though.

 Hope you feel better soon hun :flower:



c.holdway said:


> ooh im in double digits too today :happydance:

 yay congrats :happydance:



mummyclo said:


> Well........ive done absolutely no christmas shopping yet :blush:

 :nope: nor me!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ahh ok, thanks Kerri. I'm not desperate for it so it's not a problem to wait. How lame that they don't pay more for twins!!
At 28 weeks I have a scan, will I see a midwife? Or do i just ask the sonographer? Sorry, so much confusion, lol!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Got the results from my GTT and the midwife says all is fine. She said she is just waiting on one more result but doesn't think it'll affect the outcome. So I can still eat yummy naughty food!!


----------



## Kerrieann

hmm if you have a scan id say the midwife wont be there but im not sure, if i was you i would ring up ur gp surgery to speak to the midwife and ask her, if shes like mine she will just say pop in and pick them up from her. But mines gone on holiday now till my next apt


----------



## Kerrieann

- Butterfly - said:


> Got the results from my GTT and the midwife says all is fine. She said she is just waiting on one more result but doesn't think it'll affect the outcome. So I can still eat yummy naughty food!!

:wohoo: yay for the yummy food :happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> I don't feel too bad right now thanks kerrie :hugs:
> How scary is it going to be in the coming weeks, when we get closer to having our LO's!
> Wonder who will give birth first? :haha: (secretly hopes its me!)


I think it'll be me next girls! EDD is 28th Nov but what with having an elective will probably have baby somewhere between 14th and 28th!




raquel1980 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> It is! I'm up at 4.30 to start work for 6 leave the house at 5 incase if there being and accident as I rely onthe m3 and m25 to get to work, finish at 3 toget home between 4/4.30.
> 
> I was living near Woking but end if July moved to near fleet so haven't even thought of classes yet as might change hospitals you?
> 
> Urghhh, up at 4.30 - poor you, no wonder you're so tired! Might be worth enquiring about the NCT classes in your new area as it's done by area rather than which hospital you're under, google National Childbirth Trust and do a postcode search. I live in Purley near Croydon so different part of Surrey to you, I always forget how huge Surrey is!!Click to expand...


I was born in Croydon and lived in Selsdon till I was 11!!! So not far from you!!!



As for Xmas shopping - not even thoughabout it - my mind only goes up as far as the end of Nov at the moment can't contemplate past that date yet!!! Plus DH's 3 kids all have birthdays first (Oct, Nov & Dec) so what with baby coming in Nov as well think its gonna be a very sparse late in the day Xmas buying experience!!!!


Had my 28 wk mw appointment this morning and even though I've only put on 2 kgs baby is still measuring spot on at 28cm! Heard the heartbeat and that was all good - baby gave a good kick don't thinkit was too happy about getting woken up - got realy poked and proded around today as there was a student nurse in as well so the mw got her to feel the top of the fundus and babys head - which apparently feels like an apple bobbing about!!! Lol!! Baby is still head down and all look good - next appointment in about 3 weeks! Oh and had bloods taken today and now have a sore right arm!! Boo!!! Can either phone Drs on Monday afternoon for the results or wait and get them at my next mw appointment!

Right must go wash u that grill pan from last night - it wouldn;t fit in the dishwasher this morning and I've not had a chance to wash up yet and it stinks from last nights homemade burgers, am feeling realy very queasy!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

I haven't seen my mw since 16 weeks and am not seeing her again until 27 weeks. I will pick up my hip form then.


----------



## Kerrieann

Omg do we have to have more bloods done?????Aghhhhh!!! I find this worse then giving birth lol :haha: Glad ur apt went well hun and all measuring good!!


----------



## mummyclo

Bloods!!?? What for? I have that on monday if so :(


----------



## Pixxie

My next appointment is 28 weeks too, Im having the anti-D, bloods and general checks and form collection :) 

So here's my 25 week bump! 
https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02076-1.jpg

Looking quite impressive now :D strangers are asking me when I'm due so I must not look fat any more :haha: 

Started on the first of the nieces and nephews x-mas presents, they are all going to get one of these bears 

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/bear.jpg

in a different colour and a little jumper for it with their names on if I have time, but I have 6 to make so it might not happen lol xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

yep unfortunately so ladies - she took 2 viles - I know they test for anemia but not sure what else and I was anemic towards the end with Wil so fully expecting to have to take iron tablets again this time!


----------



## Pixxie

Yea I was told these bloods are for anaemia checks and to make sure I dont have the dangerous antibodies :thumbup: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

ugh i hate having my bloods done, they can never find my "didgy" veins so i end up really bruised all my arms and they always have to do both arms, last time my midwife let the stupid student do it and the needle snapped 2ce in my arm, ouchey!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann said:


> ugh i hate having my bloods done, they can never find my "didgy" veins so i end up really bruised all my arms and they always have to do both arms, last time my midwife let the stupid student do it and the needle snapped 2ce in my arm, ouchey!!!

OUCH!! I ususally have to tell them where my vein is, because they always struggle to find it, mine is right at the edge of my arm (the juicy one) as ive heard before :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> Got the results from my GTT and the midwife says all is fine. She said she is just waiting on one more result but doesn't think it'll affect the outcome. So I can still eat yummy naughty food!!


Great news....:happydance: Yey for yummy, naughty food :happydance:





Pixxie said:


> Started on the first of the nieces and nephews x-mas presents, they are all going to get one of these bears
> 
> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/bear.jpg
> 
> in a different colour and a little jumper for it with their names on if I have time, but I have 6 to make so it might not happen lol xxx


The teddys are so adorable...:kiss: I would be most impressed if my kids recieved one of those, especially if they have a personilised jumper (you could sell those & make alot of money :winkwink:)


----------



## KellyC75

Had a headache for the past 2 days now....Eyes feel so heavy & I just wanna go to bed & actually sleep (chance would be a fine thing!) :sleep:


----------



## cho

i have my anti d on 15th dreading it :( and bloods.
Kerri that sounds horrible im ok as long as i dont look 
pixxie your bump looks great and that bear is adorble :)


----------



## Pixxie

Kelly it did strike me that if they look like the ones in the picture people would be willing to pay quite a bit for one, depends how long it takes to make though. Started yesterday evening and just finished the body, so far I'm feeling very good about them ^-^ 

I hate having bloods done too but there isnt much you can do :| I just dont look and try to think about something else or busy myself reading the 'baby positions poster' in the docs office :haha: xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Pixxie - What a lovely bump! And such adorable teddys!!

Ergh bloods; needles make me want to vomit. I have to rest my head against a wall when they are doing my bloods, feel so faint. I remember when i was younger my sister chased me around the house with a toy hospital kit needle, the end of the needle was the size of a thumb. I screamed the house down, hid in a ball in a corner and just cried. My sister still laughs at me about it. Idiot girl.


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> Kelly it did strike me that if they look like the ones in the picture people would be willing to pay quite a bit for one, depends how long it takes to make though. Started yesterday evening and just finished the body, so far I'm feeling very good about them ^-^

For sure, I would defo buy one....:thumbup:

Of course, as you say, it may take up a fair bit of your time...So mayby just stick to making them as Xmas gifts :kiss:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I must be weird cos needles don't bother me at all :wacko: In fact I actually watch them put the needle in - I think it hurts less this way!! lol

Although I don't mind needles they thankfully took blood yesterday to check for iron levels and that was good too :thumbup: The midwife said 'oh that's really good' :happydance:

Pixxie the teddy looks fab hun - well done to you for having a go! Such a great idea.

Kelly - are you drinking enough water? Hope your headache goes away. I do take paracetamol for headaches - I hate them.

:flower::flower:


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> Kelly - are you drinking enough water? Hope your headache goes away. I do take paracetamol for headaches - I hate them.
> 
> :flower::flower:

I am 'trying' to drink enough....But I will go & grab more water now (sometimes you need a push, dont you :winkwink:) Thanks :flower:


----------



## Pixxie

I agree about the water thing, if I have a headache its usually gone within the hour if I drink a couple of pints of water/cordial :thumbup: xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Kelly - are you drinking enough water? Hope your headache goes away. I do take paracetamol for headaches - I hate them.
> 
> :flower::flower:
> 
> I am 'trying' to drink enough....But I will go & grab more water now (sometimes you need a push, dont you :winkwink:) Thanks :flower:Click to expand...

 
Yeah sometimes just a gentle reminder will do :hugs:I'm not the best with water either - I dilute blackcurrant squash with it :thumbup:


----------



## WILSMUM

I know what you mean about the needles thing - I'm not great and have to look away and they can only ever get blood from my right arm! 
Cause we were at the fertility clinic i had to have bloods taken one new years eve at the hospital and I think that was a student that did that and she was very persistent about trying to get a vein in my left arm, walking back to the car my arm was killing but I didn't say anything to DH as I thought he'd just tell me to not be such a wimp, wasn't till we got home that I looked at my arm and I had a swollen bruised lump the size of a golf ball where she'd been faffing around trying to get the needle in!!!!!

My arm feels bruised today but strangley its halfway between my wrist and inside elbow that its sore!!! Think she may have squeezed my arm there a bit too hard to get the vein to "pop up"!

I had DS with me as well so was looking at him talking to him trying to distract him from staring at the mw sticking a needle in my arm, bless him he looked so worried and concerned! Don't think I helped by wincing when she took the needle out - think that hurt more than it going in!!!!


----------



## spankymclala

But...I don't wanna do the dishes... :(


----------



## Pixxie

spankymclala said:


> But...I don't wanna do the dishes... :(

Where's that washing up fairy when you need her eh? :haha: xxx


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Got the results from my GTT and the midwife says all is fine. She said she is just waiting on one more result but doesn't think it'll affect the outcome. So I can still eat yummy naughty food!!

Hooray!!


Kerrieann said:


> ugh i hate having my bloods done, they can never find my "didgy" veins so i end up really bruised all my arms and they always have to do both arms, last time my midwife let the stupid student do it and the needle snapped 2ce in my arm, ouchey!!!

Ouch!!! I didnt used to be bad - as long as I didnt watch them put the needle in it didnt bother me but at the last MC I had a D&C and it took the hospital 5 staff and 6 goes (including 2 anesthatists - sorry awful spelling) to get a bloody line in me - both arms were bruised from knuckles to elbow for weeks afterwards - I looked like a junkie :cry: - my veins have never been brilliant but they have never been that bad before - so these days im a bit wary of the damn needles. I knew we had 28 week bloods my MW said it was a repeat of earlier tests to check nothing had changed.



Nut_Shake said:


> Pixxie - What a lovely bump! And such adorable teddys!!
> 
> Ergh bloods; needles make me want to vomit. I have to rest my head against a wall when they are doing my bloods, feel so faint. I remember when i was younger my sister chased me around the house with a toy hospital kit needle, the end of the needle was the size of a thumb. I screamed the house down, hid in a ball in a corner and just cried. My sister still laughs at me about it. Idiot girl.

:rofl: Arent sisters wonderful! 

Pixxie - the teddy is so cute, and the bump looks great - im still convinced I just look fat although people I know are commenting on the bump now. 


spankymclala said:


> But...I don't wanna do the dishes... :(

Evening spanky -thats what dishwashers are for arent they...! :) 

Busy busy day today - worked from 8am to 6.30pm with 40 minutes break - happily I dont think I will need to do that again! 

That reminds me -must drink more water - headaches are a pain arent they. 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Kerrieann said:


> but might just buy for kids this year and not for adults.

Thats what im doing. Downside is iv got 5 siblings that are all still children



c.holdway said:


> I think its shocking how little some of you see your mw's this is my 2nd i have seen her every 4 weeks right from the beggining and now its every 3 weeks, then goes to every 2 then every 1 week!!!!

I saw my midwife at 5 weeks, then dident see her till 16 weeks and i will be 25+6 when i see her next thursday.



Kerrieann said:


> ugh i hate having my bloods done, they can never find my "didgy" veins so i end up really bruised all my arms and they always have to do both arms, last time my midwife let the stupid student do it and the needle snapped 2ce in my arm, ouchey!!!

My midwife just sends me to the blood clinic, she tryed at my first appointment and couldent get anything so dosent bother trying now lol.


----------



## ducky1502

Evening ladies :)

Busy, busy day and I'm SO exhausted now.

Double digits for me :) wahooooo, congrats to u all on the 10th too!!!

Will update and chat more tomorrow. Watching the inbetweeners on dvd right now.

Hope you're all ok my lovlies :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

My gums are realy sore. Is there anything i can do apart from brushing and using mouthwash?


----------



## cho

Go to the dentist i have y app monday as mine are bleeding when i brush and sore x


----------



## cho

26 weeks today wahoo !! x


----------



## KellyC75

Morning all....:flower:

I have tons of jobs to do today....Wonder how many i'll manage! :blush:


----------



## Mizze

Morning all - just popping in to say

VIABILITY DAY! :wohoo: :yipee: :cloud9: :happydance:

See you later

Hope everyone is okay

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

happy v day! xxxxxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Happy V Day!!!

Looks like we're all gonna be busy bees today - last week day of the school hols for Wil today so gonna attempt to go out for a walk and a picnic to tire him out a bit, but think all I'll manage to do is tire myself out!!!! so won't be around much today! Gotta wash the breakfast things up first mind!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning girls! Happy vday mizze :yipee: :yipee: 

Ive got loads to do today aswell and mite fit in a picnic up the park seeing as its such a lovely day!!


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Morning all - just popping in to say
> 
> VIABILITY DAY! :wohoo: :yipee: :cloud9: :happydance:
> 
> See you later
> 
> Hope everyone is okay
> 
> Mizze xx


Yey....:happydance: Happy 'V' day :happydance:



WILSMUM said:


> Looks like we're all gonna be busy bees today - last week day of the school hols for Wil today so gonna attempt to go out for a walk and a picnic to tire him out a bit, but think all I'll manage to do is tire myself out!!!! so won't be around much today! Gotta wash the breakfast things up first mind!!!!

My DS2 went back to school yesterday & after dropping him off, I came home & flopped on the sofa! 6 weeks caught right up with me! :wacko:

So today, I have promised myself i'll get a few jobs done....I have 3 major jobs & have just done one....2 to go (after my Jeremy Kyle, toast & tea fix!:haha:)

Enjoy your day out :winkwink:


----------



## mummyclo

Happy V Day! 
only 2 more days left at work for me! :happydance:
Then hopefully i will have the time and motivation to do everything at home and go swimming and walking, probably not tho :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

What has everyone bought so far?  :shrug:

I have bought:

Moses basket
Pram
car seat
Baby monitor
A few clothes & a coat
2 packs nappies


----------



## mummyclo

KellyC75 said:


> What has everyone bought so far?  :shrug:
> 
> I have bought:
> 
> Moses basket
> Pram
> car seat
> Baby monitor
> A few clothes & a coat
> 2 packs nappies

Ok i have:
Crib
Cot Bed (nursery Furniture)
Car Seat
Pram
Essential and some extra clothes
Bibs
Nappies and Wipes
Breast Pump
Crib and Cot Sheets
Blankets
Sleeping Bags
Cot Mobile
Play Gym
Striliser
Baby Bath

Just got to get the stuff for my hospital bag, and a few more bits :thumbup:


----------



## Kerrieann

Omg ive bought loads im pretty much done apart from things like nappies, wipes, matpad and breast pads!

Ive bought:

Baby swing
bouncer
playmat
moses sheets and matress(already got basket from ds)
pushchair 
LOADS of clothes :blush: even tho we had loads from ds too!
baby towels
baby toiletries and baby box
changing mat
bibs
socks and mittens
snowsuit
blankets
bottles just in case i express/cant bf
toy
baby bath

Probly loads more but i cant think lol, we already have the cotbed, car seat, steriliser, breast pump and some clothes so just added some bits in and got new bits!!


----------



## cho

pretty much the same :) but i havent got chnaging matt, cosy toes for car seat and a few extras got loads of nappies wipes ect too x


----------



## mummyclo

I can't wait for my pushchair to be delivered! :)


----------



## mummyclo

UGH!! Just got a letter from the HIP Grant people saying We cant ay you because your midwife signed the form A DAY before you were 25 weeks!! F&%*$!!
So annoyed i have to wait another 2 weeks at least now!!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

emmm all i have is a pram and some babygrows lol! argh i need to pull my finger out and start buying!!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

eeeeeeeee just seen my ticker!!! 99days to go!!! woooo


----------



## spencerbear

Ive got

pram
carseat
moses basket
cotbed
swing
vibrating bouncy chair
baby bath
sheets and blankets
changing table
tolietries
steirilizer and bottles (just in case)
breast pads
nipple cream
4 x vests
6 x babygrow
snowsuit
some socks, bibs etc


im thinking ive got it all covered


----------



## spencerbear

mummyclo said:


> UGH!! Just got a letter from the HIP Grant people saying We cant ay you because your midwife signed the form A DAY before you were 25 weeks!! F&%*$!!
> So annoyed i have to wait another 2 weeks at least now!!!!

thats really stupid jsut for 1 day


----------



## KellyC75

Good to read what you have all bought already, makes me realise I need to get a fair bit still! :wacko:



mummyclo said:


> UGH!! Just got a letter from the HIP Grant people saying We cant ay you because your midwife signed the form A DAY before you were 25 weeks!! F&%*$!!
> So annoyed i have to wait another 2 weeks at least now!!!!


My GP signed my form before I was 25wks...Although I have yet to send it! :dohh: How frustrating


----------



## mummyclo

KellyC75 said:


> Good to read what you have all bought already, makes me realise I need to get a fair bit still! :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> UGH!! Just got a letter from the HIP Grant people saying We cant ay you because your midwife signed the form A DAY before you were 25 weeks!! F&%*$!!
> So annoyed i have to wait another 2 weeks at least now!!!!
> 
> 
> My GP signed my form before I was 25wks...Although I have yet to send it! :dohh: How frustratingClick to expand...

I would get him to do another one, just in case yours gets sent back like mine! :thumbup:


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> Happy V Day!
> only 2 more days left at work for me! :happydance:
> Then hopefully i will have the time and motivation to do everything at home and go swimming and walking, probably not tho :haha:

Thanks - oh my 2 days left! No wonder you are happy! 



mummyclo said:


> UGH!! Just got a letter from the HIP Grant people saying We cant ay you because your midwife signed the form A DAY before you were 25 weeks!! F&%*$!!
> So annoyed i have to wait another 2 weeks at least now!!!!

Well how stupid is that! 


xkirstyx said:


> eeeeeeeee just seen my ticker!!! 99days to go!!! woooo

Yay! :yipee: 

QUOTE=KellyC75;6757579]Good to read what you have all bought already, makes me realise I need to get a fair bit still! :wacko:

[/QUOTE]

I havent actually bought anything apart from 2 babygrows! However thanks mainly to my sister I have

Lots of clothes including loads of babygrows from birth to 12 months, some outfits, vests, booties, slippers, hats, coats etc. No tights or scratch mittens though. 

A steam sterilizer
A manual breast pump
A baby gym
A top and tail bath
A baby bath
Various new born toys
A spare car seat for a newborn for my Mum & Dad to use
Lots of good advice! :)
A baby sleeping bag
Blankets 
Various other things im sure i have forgotten 
From a very kind client of DH's - I have -
A burp cloth
2 flannels 
A bib 
A giraffe toy 
A Babygrow and matching trousers
A blanket 
Booties 

Oh on another note -reading Septembers GoodHomes Magazine there is an article in the back on a women who set up a twins clothing company - so for Nutshake and Raquel - its called kikiandbree.com in the article the clothes look lovely - not matching but complementary 

Mizze xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Happy Vday Mizze :) and yay for Vday for me too :happydance: !!!


----------



## ducky1502

Happy 26wks to all the 10th dec ladies :) and happy v-day to mizze and wishingforbub(and anyone else) :flower:

Soooo exhausted today :( finish work at 2 though and then I've got some jobs to do, followed by tons of washing up, hoovering and mopping! Boo!!

1 week til 3rd tri :) holy cow!!!


----------



## Mizze

wishingforbub said:


> Happy Vday Mizze :) and yay for Vday for me too :happydance: !!!

Hurray! Happy V day to our little bubs

Mizze xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks ducky and congrats to you and all on 26 weeks !!!! time is slowly creeping up on us :) and thanks Mizze xxx


----------



## lozzy21

That reminds me, im due a check up at the dentist soon. I realy cant wait to be back home, im sick of having to get dressed every day. Its FIL's 50th today and they have all gone to play on the beach to play rounders but iv stayed back. Not only can i not run to play rounders there is no where comfy for me to sit and no shade and i hate the sun, well no the sun hates me.

Only down side is when i go home iv got to go back to work.


----------



## WILSMUM

OK am well and truely officially knackered now!!! 6+ mile walk is not great when yr almost 28 weeks preg! Plus DS took his Dr Who Sonic Screwdriver and managed to loose it somewhere so probably walked at least another mile on top retracing our steps looking for it! Didn't find it but he seems OK about it now!

I'm sure my MW signed and dated my form when I was 24+4 and I got my money through straight away! Strange!

So far I have got:
Pushchair
Car Seat
Changing Bag
Crib
Crib Blankets
Changing Mat
Baby Bath
Cuddle Robes
Bibs
Muslin Squares
Electric Steriliser
Bottles
Grobag Egg Room Thermometer
Some Body Suits
Some Sleepsuits 
Snowsuit

And I've still got my highchair and cotbed from DS.

My mums doing a box up of nappies and wipes and toiletries and bits and bobs that she sees on offer and I've got a mothercare gift list that my dad and DHs parents'll probably get one or two bits off but thats all things I'd like rather than things I need!!!

Really just need to get a few more newborn sleepsuits and bodysuits and some hats really, not knowing the sex I don't wanna get too much before baby comes cause I know I'll wanna splurge on gender specific clothing once its here!!!


----------



## KellyC75

wishingforbub said:


> and yay for Vday for me too :happydance: !!!

Yey for your 'V' day :happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

Just taken some pics of some of babies things and thought I'd share them with you!!

The travel system and changing bag are all down in the garage so couldn't get a pic of those!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0112.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4









DSCN0113.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 5









DSCN0114.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 7









DSCN0115.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 6









DSCN0116.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## KellyC75

Aww, lovely things 'wilsmum' :thumbup:


----------



## Pixxie

Happy v-days girls! :D

Willsmum your stuff looks lovely! :thumbup:

I think the tiredness is setting in again for me, went for lunch and came back so tired I fell asleep until 5pm :blush: And Im starting to get this pain in my pubic bone when I walk, which isnt nice :( 

Must crack on with Mr Bear, I want to finish him tonight if I can, He has a body and a head now anyway lol xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hello ladies! How are we all??

Is anyone else losing their marbles?? Lol I keep doin things but forgettin I've done em? Oh dear! Also poor hubby has had some mega mood swings to deal with!

Wilsmum I love the sleepsuits!! I think I ave the mummy n daddy ones (bought a next bundle off eBay) can't remember everything. I love seein what ppl have!! I can't join in coz of bein sorta yellow so poor hubby has to be talked to death! Which travel system have u got? I love your Moses too (where is it from?) does that sound cheeky!? Sorry lol

Ness are u still feelin crap hun?? Hope not!

Can't believe we have some 3rd tri ladies now!!!

I saw midwife yesterday n all is well. She didn't measure me tho n I forgot to ask coz not seen her since bookin coz she broke her wrist! Got hip form but forgot to post it today :dohh:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Pixxie I forgot to say me n hubby both love the bear!! Well done u!!


----------



## Mizze

Evening ladies. 

Wilsmum - a 6 mile walk!! The thought of that makes me blanch. I barely coped with a 5k one at 18 weeks. Lovely piccies of your baby things too. 

Pixxie - im shattered today too but I think the not sleeping well at night is seriously not helping. It makes me so tired im tucked up in bed at just after 9 but sleeping only half way through the night till I have to pee and then its game over. Makes me exhausted when the alarm goes off at 6.45am. However its FRIDAY! Hooray, two days off and nothing but baby stuff to do in them. AND good weather - a freakin miracle in South Wales frankly. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

hi girls just a quick message briefly to see how everyone is I've not read all the posts back as too many to catch up on and i feel really poorly :( 

Can't breathe, have a really itchy throat that's making me cough and feel so exhausted, this cold is a real stinker and sucks I can't have any lemsips or anything :cry: 

Been off work today mainly trying to sleep but not managed much and my bump is hurting loads from coughing and sneezing :( hoping today was the worse day and tomorrow will be better.

xx


----------



## Mizze

Oh Ness you poor thing. 
Have you any honey? - lemon and honey with some paracetamol are practically the same as a lemsip and taste nicer too (okay there isnt any decongestant in the home made remedy) have it hot and its very comforting and soothing. Make your OH go out for you if you havent got any. 

:hug: 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Mizze no haven't got any but might have to send him out, I think if I can get a good nights sleep tonight (and I feel like I might just pass out from exhaustion lol) then I'll feel better tomorrow but I just ache everywhere and feel bloody rotten :( girls its not fun having a cold when pregnant ugh x


----------



## Nessicle

Happy v-day too Mizze!!xx


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> thank you Mizze no haven't got any but might have to send him out, I think if I can get a good nights sleep tonight (and I feel like I might just pass out from exhaustion lol) then I'll feel better tomorrow but I just ache everywhere and feel bloody rotten :( girls its not fun having a cold when pregnant ugh x

Awww you poor thing I really feel for you. Do take care of yourself and send out the OH - tell him it might stop you coughing so much and disturbing him all night - that might get him moving! :) 

Mizze xx


----------



## spencerbear

WILSMUM said:


> OK am well and truely officially knackered now!!! 6+ mile walk is not great when yr almost 28 weeks preg! Plus DS took his Dr Who Sonic Screwdriver and managed to loose it somewhere so probably walked at least another mile on top retracing our steps looking for it! Didn't find it but he seems OK about it now!
> 
> I'm sure my MW signed and dated my form when I was 24+4 and I got my money through straight away! Strange!
> 
> So far I have got:
> Pushchair
> Car Seat
> Changing Bag
> Crib
> Crib Blankets
> Changing Mat
> Baby Bath
> Cuddle Robes
> Bibs
> Muslin Squares
> Electric Steriliser
> Bottles
> Grobag Egg Room Thermometer
> Some Body Suits
> Some Sleepsuits
> Snowsuit
> 
> And I've still got my highchair and cotbed from DS.
> 
> My mums doing a box up of nappies and wipes and toiletries and bits and bobs that she sees on offer and I've got a mothercare gift list that my dad and DHs parents'll probably get one or two bits off but thats all things I'd like rather than things I need!!!
> 
> Really just need to get a few more newborn sleepsuits and bodysuits and some hats really, not knowing the sex I don't wanna get too much before baby comes cause I know I'll wanna splurge on gender specific clothing once its here!!!

I have already told everyne that one baby is here, they can go shopping for clothes lol. But now i have anther 3 scans ahead of me, i might find out before lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aww Ness!! Colds in pregnancy are the worst!! Hope it's gone quick! I had one about 15 weeks n bought olbas oil as I really couldn't breathe. I sympathise hun :hugs: I also liked ribena with soluble paracetemol in.


----------



## cho

nikki-lou25 said:


> Hello ladies! How are we all??
> 
> Is anyone else losing their marbles?? Lol I keep doin things but forgettin I've done em? Oh dear! Also poor hubby has had some mega mood swings to deal with!
> 
> Wilsmum I love the sleepsuits!! I think I ave the mummy n daddy ones (bought a next bundle off eBay) can't remember everything. I love seein what ppl have!! I can't join in coz of bein sorta yellow so poor hubby has to be talked to death! Which travel system have u got? I love your Moses too (where is it from?) does that sound cheeky!? Sorry lol
> 
> Ness are u still feelin crap hun?? Hope not!
> 
> Can't believe we have some 3rd tri ladies now!!!
> 
> I saw midwife yesterday n all is well. She didn't measure me tho n I forgot to ask coz not seen her since bookin coz she broke her wrist! Got hip form but forgot to post it today :dohh:

Haha i have gone crazy since being pregnant, i always forget things and also do eal silly things, the other day i made dh a cheese sandwich, got a pot out to put the cheese back in and then put the cheese in the pot and put the pot back in the cupboard needless to say a couple of days later i could smell somethign funky and realised it was in the cupboard:sick:

ness get better soon :)


----------



## WILSMUM

nikki-lou25 said:


> Hello ladies! How are we all??
> 
> Is anyone else losing their marbles?? Lol I keep doin things but forgettin I've done em? Oh dear! Also poor hubby has had some mega mood swings to deal with!
> 
> Wilsmum I love the sleepsuits!! I think I ave the mummy n daddy ones (bought a next bundle off eBay) can't remember everything. I love seein what ppl have!! I can't join in coz of bein sorta yellow so poor hubby has to be talked to death! Which travel system have u got? I love your Moses too (where is it from?) does that sound cheeky!? Sorry lol
> 
> Ness are u still feelin crap hun?? Hope not!
> 
> Can't believe we have some 3rd tri ladies now!!!
> 
> I saw midwife yesterday n all is well. She didn't measure me tho n I forgot to ask coz not seen her since bookin coz she broke her wrist! Got hip form but forgot to post it today :dohh:

I've got this travel system from Mothercare: https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ng=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=340782031&mcb=core

and this changing bag which pretty much matches perfectly!!!! Lol!!: https://www.mothercare.com/Samsonit...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core

And the moses basket is the Katie Crib from Babies R Us! Its slightly bigger than a normal moses basket so thought it would last baby a month or so longer before it has to go into the cotbed!


Yeah the 6 mile walk was a bit much - i did it about a month ago and its amazing how during that time its got sooo much harder work! I just fell asleep on the sofa and DS had to wake me up to tell me it was his bedtime!! Bless him! And my hips keep ceasing up from sitting down too! Probably won't be able to move tomorrow now!

Ness hunni I'm sorry you feel pants but def drink honey and lemon and i def recommend olbas oil to clear yr blocked nose - I had that when I had a bad cold when I was preg with DS - actually completely lost my voice that time and couldn't have picked a better day - the day of my 20 weeks scan!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> thank you Mizze no haven't got any but might have to send him out, I think if I can get a good nights sleep tonight (and I feel like I might just pass out from exhaustion lol) then I'll feel better tomorrow but I just ache everywhere and feel bloody rotten :( girls its not fun having a cold when pregnant ugh x
> 
> Awww you poor thing I really feel for you. Do take care of yourself and send out the OH - tell him it might stop you coughing so much and disturbing him all night - that might get him moving! :)
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

He's been out bless him just come back with honey and a fresh lemon :) will take two paracetamol and have a honey and lemon drink soon - my throat is really itchy not sore so much thankfully!xx



nikki-lou25 said:


> Aww Ness!! Colds in pregnancy are the worst!! Hope it's gone quick! I had one about 15 weeks n bought olbas oil as I really couldn't breathe. I sympathise hun :hugs: I also liked ribena with soluble paracetemol in.

Thank you chick! If I still can't breath much tomorrow gonna send OH out to get some Olbas oil and steam my face over it, it's really no fun though I suppose getting to 25 weeks and only being ill now is pretty good for me - usualy I'm ill all the time with my coeliac so I have that to be thankful for :) 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Anouska hun - it's poo :(

loving the travel system and changing bag!! 

I managed to find a website that does a changing bag and footmuff to match my Graco travel system so I was really happy about that! Will order the footmuff next pay day but have the changing bag and it's lovely!

I feel like I've spent a ton already and don't have much to show for it!

Need to apply for my HiP grant this week got the form filled out and ready for midwife to sign - she wouldnt sign it before 25 weeks so now I have to go outta my way to take it in and drop it off tut!! 

But so far we've got:

cot
mattress
bedding
wardrobe
chest of drawers
bedside table 
bouncer
pram
car seat
changing bag
moses basket
clothes that have been given (some bought but haven't got those from my sisters yet)
nappies
wipes
dummies
bottles (planning to bf but reckon I may half and half) 
top n tail bowl

wow suppose I have a lot actually :haha:

we still need to get:

Changing mat
hospital overnight bag
cotton wool
maternity pads
breast pads
bath
sterilising equipment
thermometer for room and bath
muslin squares
bibs 

all that sorta stuff!


----------



## Tierney

Get well soon Ness, I had a really bad cold a couple of weeks ago and my ears blocked up it was awful, I had honey and lemon and used some vicks aswell.

Happy V day Mizzie, can't wait for mine on Sunday!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Tierney and happy vday for sunday!x


----------



## WILSMUM

I'vew got a bath mat from DS that has a thermometer patch thing on it so will use that for baby once it gets big enough for the bath - will just do the elbow test for the baby bath!!!!

I've got some breast pads and maternity pads in the last asda shop and have a holdall that I'll use as a hospital bag, I wasn't really planning on getting anything special for it and gonna wait till after my consultant appointment on 25th October when I find out for def if I get an elective to work out what I actually need to pack! I'm not too worried as DH'll be back and forward everyday I'm in so will bring anything from home I need or have forgotten!


----------



## spencerbear

I wont know until 36 weeks whether im going to get my homebirth or not. So gonig to have to pack a hospital bag just in case.


----------



## Nessicle

I dont have a holdall either anouska which is why I need to get one - defo won't get anything special or expensive probably just go to Matalan or borrow one from someone else sure mum will have one :thumbup:


----------



## mrsbling

Hope you feel better soon Ness x

I am sure the honey & lemon will help..... and a bit of olbas oil on your pillow nomally does the trick too ;)


----------



## till bob

hi girls hope ur all ok ness hope u feel better soon im ok just feelin tired so nothin really to report havent read back as too many pages to catch up on be on alot more in the next 3 weks as bein made redundant from work xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Spencer they still say to pack a bag even if you plan on having a home birth incase you need transfering or just to have everything in the one place for when you want to get baby dressed ect


----------



## ducky1502

Dead as disco in here :(

Hope you're feeling a bit better today ness, if not then get well soon hun :flower:

Is your 4d scan today kerrie? if so good luck!!!!!!!! Can't wait to hear about it.

Two wks today until my 4d scan :) OH confirmed he can def come. Hope he's in a good position and not too squished for 28wks. I keep worrying it will be pants and I'll end up wishing I hadn't booked it lol. Even though I've heard really good things about the place.

Been really busy this wk and I've REALLY enjoyed it lol. It's strange but I LOVE having a purpose to a day and having things to do whether it's work, errands or cleaning. Today I have nothing planned so I'm going to tidy and clean but I'm treating myself to some lazy time on the sofa right now :)

Is anyone else getting a birthing ball around 30wks like is recommended? 

We still haven't ordered our pram lol, oops!! We pick up our moses basket and baby bath on tuesday. Got loooooots of clothes. The urge to wash stuff and sort out babies room is ridiculous but I'm putting it off for now lol.


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning ducky! Very dead here!! Yep my scan is at 2.30, i cant wait. Thats great ur oh can defo come now :happydance: I had a birthing ball when preg with ds and used it a few times but the most useful was when in early labour, it was the only way i could get comfy! Plus he was back to back to had to try and change his position before birthing him! I would def recommend one x


----------



## ducky1502

Think I may have to get a birthing ball then :thumbup: OH doesn't udnerstand their purpose.... 'why would I want to sit on a ball when I can sit on a sofa?!' :haha:

Good luck kerrie. You got far to travel? I can't wait to hear allllllllllllllllllll about it.


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Yep my scan is at 2.30, i cant wait.

How exciting....:happydance: Have a fantastic scan :baby:

I cant wait to hear all about it :kiss:


----------



## lozzy21

Morning All. Im going to get my ball in the next few weeks.

Got FIL 50th party tonight, Not looking foward to it cos i dident sleep much last night. Only good thing is this one is closer to his dads house so i can come home when i want and not have to wait for every one.


----------



## xkirstyx

wooooo good luck with scan kerrie, cant wait to see pics!!!!!

i cant wait to get my ball back out! was a good send end of pregnancy/labour!!!!!


----------



## spencerbear

good luck for your scan kerrie, hpe the pics are nice and clear for you.

I had a birthball last time and it was really nice to sit on towards the end, so will have to dig it out soon.

I really should start some of the painting i need to do while im off but the thought of have to climb up and do the top of walls with my hips hurting is putting me off. Oh for someone to do it for me lol


----------



## louise1302

Nessicle said:


> I dont have a holdall either anouska which is why I need to get one - defo won't get anything special or expensive probably just go to Matalan or borrow one from someone else sure mum will have one :thumbup:

primark and homebargains have got some really good holdalls in atm, mine is from home bargains and i think it was 3.99 bit enough for both me and bubs stuff too xxx


V day for me woooo hooooo :headspin: :happydance:


----------



## Clementine200

Hello,

I have been lurking for almost the whole of my pregnancy! I thought it was time to say hello.

I am 26+6 today, and we waited nearly 10 years for this little miracle. I have PCOS and we also had male factor problems too. We were told our only hope was ICSI, but I had to lose weight first. I eventually lost 4 stone, and then, out of the blue, got my BFP! It still doesn't seem real and to this day, I don't know what made me test.

I hope to be around lots.

xx


----------



## ducky1502

Clementine200 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been lurking for almost the whole of my pregnancy! I thought it was time to say hello.
> 
> I am 26+6 today, and we waited nearly 10 years for this little miracle. I have PCOS and we also had male factor problems too. We were told our only hope was ICSI, but I had to lose weight first. I eventually lost 4 stone, and then, out of the blue, got my BFP! It still doesn't seem real and to this day, I don't know what made me test.
> 
> I hope to be around lots.
> 
> xx

Hello :wave: Always good to get new people join! That's a pretty impressive story. Do you know what you're having? If you give your due date I'm sure Kerrie will add you to the front page :)


----------



## lozzy21

Any one want to give me some energy?


----------



## spencerbear

If i had any spare, you could have it x

Welcome Clementine x


----------



## lozzy21

Just realised all iv had to eat is some cornflakes this morning. No wonder iv got no energy :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

afternoon girls!

It is quiet in here today isnt it?! I still feel pretty rotten not as bad as yesterday but so worn out and my nose is streaming and can't stop sneezing! just got back in bed as OH is playing computer games - yawn!!

Happy v-day Louise! Thanks for tip about Primarni and Home Bargains will have to go get one at the end of september!

Welcome Clementine and congrats on your little miracle! 

Have fun today Kerrie can't wait to see piccies of your 4D scan! I've got mine two weeks today too ducky at 10.45am so excited!!

Here are some piccies of the nursery - been trying to do little bits and pieces today so as not to waste all my weekend in bed!

It's still a work in progress but I'm loving it so far!!


----------



## Nessicle

is it normal to have one part of your bump that feels bruised and sore? I pee'd myself a little as well last night :blush: got up to use the toilet and got back in bed and leaked it was gross, I panicked my waters had gone too early there was that much lol x


----------



## lozzy21

God ness your way more organised than me. All my baby stuff is still in bags in the corner of my front room.


----------



## KellyC75

louise1302 said:


> V day for me woooo hooooo :headspin: :happydance:

Yey....:happydance: Happy 'V' day :baby:



Clementine200 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been lurking for almost the whole of my pregnancy! I thought it was time to say hello.
> 
> I am 26+6 today, and we waited nearly 10 years for this little miracle. I have PCOS and we also had male factor problems too. We were told our only hope was ICSI, but I had to lose weight first. I eventually lost 4 stone, and then, out of the blue, got my BFP! It still doesn't seem real and to this day, I don't know what made me test.
> 
> I hope to be around lots.
> 
> xx

Hi Clementine...:flower:

Lovely to have you join us, if youve been lurking, you may have got to know us already :winkwink:

Wonderfull story....When are you due...:shrug:



Nessicle said:


> afternoon girls!
> 
> It is quiet in here today isnt it?! I still feel pretty rotten not as bad as yesterday but so worn out and my nose is streaming and can't stop sneezing! just got back in bed as OH is playing computer games - yawn!!
> 
> I've got mine two weeks today too ducky at 10.45am so excited!!

Ness, lovely nursery...:thumbup:

What date is your scan then (im to lazy to look on calender!) Mine is 18th Sep :cloud9:

Could you be suffering from hayfever, my Son has it bad at the mo' & although I dont get it too bad, my eyes are so sore & streaming at the mo' :wacko:


----------



## lozzy21

Right here is my list of what i still need to get, ether from my auntys or i need to buy

Moby wrap
Breast pump
Bottles
Nursing bra's
Bouncer chair thinggy
Dummys
Thermomitor
Vests
Baby grows
Socks
Nappies
Vpillow
Bibs
Hats 
Shawls
Reusable baby wipes

Should be able to get the clothing items from my aunt so that will save some cash.


----------



## xkirstyx

Nessicle said:


> is it normal to have one part of your bump that feels bruised and sore? I pee'd myself a little as well last night :blush: got up to use the toilet and got back in bed and leaked it was gross, I panicked my waters had gone too early there was that much lol x

i get a bruised feeling aswell sometimes i had it with my 1st aswell :( iv lost count the amount of times i pee myself if a cough and have a full bladder :( i was fine b4 i fell preg again but now im dreading what il be like once this baby is born!


----------



## mummyclo

I feel like i have a hangover today :(


----------



## cho

Hi girls, hope your all ok,its our wedding anniversary today :happydance:
Dh took me into town for brunch and took me to the jewellers to get me a charm for my links of london sweetie bracelet, but i decided i wantedto get some maternity clothes ect instead as i dont have anything that fits me so had a good shop :)
couldnt resist a few bits for the kids too lol
Takeaway and film tonight:) 
I will out my bump pic up in a min from this morning 

Ness nursery looks great
Kerri cant wait to see pics 

I am not bothering with buying a hospital bag i will just find something in the house like a rucksack lmao 
I have had such big kicks in my bladder that i keep feeling like im going to wet myself and sometimes when i stand up i get a real heavy pressure and feel like i might leak, just hoping i wont


----------



## cho

26+1


----------



## xkirstyx

gorg bump hunny and happy wedding anniversary sounds like ur having a fab day! xxxx


----------



## cho

Thankyou x


----------



## WILSMUM

that is one impressive bump!!!
And happy wedding anniversary!!


----------



## mummyclo

Lovely bump charlotte! I don't think mine has changed much so i shall do another bump pic next week :)
Glad you have had a nice anniversary so far! :happydance:


----------



## spencerbear

Which swing......

https://www.preciouslittleone.com/product-information/56/4387/graco-sweetpeace/

or 

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-starlite-swing-once-upon-a-time/470510400/type-i/


----------



## WILSMUM

I like the 2nd one (mamas & papas) that first one looks scarey!!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Mamas and Papas!! :)


----------



## spencerbear

thats the one i have already but saw the other one and started to doubt my choice. Thanks x x


----------



## Mizze

Clementine200 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been lurking for almost the whole of my pregnancy! I thought it was time to say hello.
> 
> I am 26+6 today, and we waited nearly 10 years for this little miracle. I have PCOS and we also had male factor problems too. We were told our only hope was ICSI, but I had to lose weight first. I eventually lost 4 stone, and then, out of the blue, got my BFP! It still doesn't seem real and to this day, I don't know what made me test.
> 
> I hope to be around lots.
> 
> xx

Oh Wow! Welcome Clementine and congratulations. :wave:



louise1302 said:


> V day for me woooo hooooo :headspin: :happydance:

:wohoo: Congratulations Louise!! 



Nessicle said:


> afternoon girls!
> 
> 
> Here are some piccies of the nursery - been trying to do little bits and pieces today so as not to waste all my weekend in bed!
> 
> It's still a work in progress but I'm loving it so far!!

Lovely nursery Ness - oh dear I feel so disorganised I have nothing- havent even chosen the paint yet. Keep up with the honey, lemon and paracetamol to help you get over this cold. 



c.holdway said:


> Hi girls, hope your all ok,its our wedding anniversary today :happydance:

Congratulations on your anniversary Charlotte, and GREAT bump pic - I am really jealous. 



spencerbear said:


> thats the one i have already but saw the other one and started to doubt my choice. Thanks x x

Spencer I would have chosen the Mammas&Pappas one too. 

Well afternoon all, I am shattered today - been out since early afternoon ng shopping for various things - and as always failing to get anything. I have a favourite Pram though - this one - 
it has a reversible pushchair which I REALLY want, light, 3 wheels and easy to put up and down etc. The only thing it doesnt have is suspension which DH wants. Have weaned DH off the Stokke Xplory as on second good look it feels cheap and plasticy to us which for a £700 pram is really not on. Also liking the M&P's Sola very much too. On second go the Quinny while brilliant in many ways is really hard to collapse because you are fighting the hydraulic system which makes it so easy to put back up so I think that is out. I did also see the Streety -which is AMAZINGLY light (as was its car seat and carrycot) but felt as though it wouldnt last long. So I still havent managed to choose one BUT I do feel closer to a decision (honestly Im not usually this rubbish at making up my mind)

Really tired after all that and thankful I though ahead for dinner and its lovely but so easy to do. 

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Happy anniversary - beautiful bump.

Sorry I've been awol and haven't read back. Was at a wedding all day yesterday.

Hope you are al well. :flower:


----------



## mummyclo

Bored!!!


----------



## cho

WILSMUM said:


> I like the 2nd one (mamas & papas) that first one looks scarey!!!!!

I have the mamas and papas one i love it :)


----------



## spencerbear

mizze - which pram was it???


----------



## Mizze

spencerbear said:


> mizze - which pram was it???

Oh god! Baby brain strikes again :rofl: - this one! 

https://www.britax.co.uk/pushchairs/b-smart
the three wheeled version

Mizze xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Back from my 4d scan!! :wohoo: It was amazing!! Loved every minute of it and was worth every penny and stress it took to get there :haha: Got a dvd which is about 8 mins long which is amazing, a 4x6 colour 3d photo and 2 bw 3d images. Here are some of the pics:






Had to go out half way through to walk about to get him to move then she had me doing squats and jumping on the spot, how embarassing lol :blush:


----------



## cho

mizzee love that pram its grgeous
Kerri what great pictures, there brilliant!!! so clear, and he looks so sweet!


----------



## cho

kerri did you have the 4d with jake?


----------



## mummyclo

WOW!!! Your lilboy is gorgeous kerrie!! :happydance:
I bet your are on :cloud9:
:)


----------



## Kerrieann

Thankyou!! No i didnt, couldnt afford it then as they were like £400! He looks just like jake tho, same nose and mouth and sizes, hes measuring quite big already!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Clementine200 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been lurking for almost the whole of my pregnancy! I thought it was time to say hello.
> 
> I am 26+6 today, and we waited nearly 10 years for this little miracle. I have PCOS and we also had male factor problems too. We were told our only hope was ICSI, but I had to lose weight first. I eventually lost 4 stone, and then, out of the blue, got my BFP! It still doesn't seem real and to this day, I don't know what made me test.
> 
> I hope to be around lots.
> 
> Hiya!!! Wow huge congrats to you on ur well deserved bfp hunni, whats ur edd and do you know the sex and i will add you to our dreamers list!!?
> 
> xx




Nessicle said:


> is it normal to have one part of your bump that feels bruised and sore? I pee'd myself a little as well last night :blush: got up to use the toilet and got back in bed and leaked it was gross, I panicked my waters had gone too early there was that much lol x

Ive had this happen in the night a couple of times too and even in day, i have to make sure i squeeze every bit out now :haha:
Ur nursery looks beautiful!! :thumbup:

Charlotte happy anniversary hunni :flower: And ur bump is looking gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Mizze

Oh Kerrianne - the pictures are lovely - really lovely. 

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

omg kerrie thats amazing!!!! he looks stunning :cloud9:


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrie they are GORGEOUS pics :) makes me even more excited about mine now!!! How long was the appointment?

Happy anniversary charlotte :) gorge bump too, very impressive.

Awwww ness, sorry you're still feeling poo.

Hope you have a good night tonight lozzy!!! And that you find some energy from somewhere :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks everyone :cloud9: The apt was roughly half an hour i think but went in 2ce so could have been more then that but not sure! It was great, you will love every min hun :happydance:


----------



## spencerbear

Fantastic pictures kerrie x

Mizze your pram looks lovely x


----------



## ducky1502

I'll be nearly a week ahead of you when I get my scan, hope he's not too squished in there! Gonna be a 45min drive so I hope it's worth it :)


----------



## Kerrieann

It took us 45 mins to an hour to get there plus loads of road works and road rage :haha: was definitly worth it to see his little face,we saw him yawning and sucking at his hands and then he was stretching, so cute! When she asked us to go for a walk and come back it was crap tho because my placenta then coverede him and he hand both arms and the umbillical cord in his face so couldnt see anything so was lucky that the first part went really well!


----------



## till bob

kerrie ur pics r amazin hun cant believe how clear they r how much did it cost if u dont mind me askin happy anniversary charlotte hope uve both enjoyed ur day xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks tillbob, the package we got cost £150 x


----------



## till bob

oh thats not too bad is it hun they r so cute and ness iv been weein myself alittle for awhile lmao its awful it never happened with tilly but this one is def different she doesnt stop movin all day and she lies really heavy 2 bless her she was goin wild at 4 o clock this mornin hubby was awake 2 and lay with his hand there for ages he cudnt believe it xx


----------



## louise1302

beautiful pics kerrie

mizze i love your pram

spencerbear i had that swing with archie but a different colour and it was a godsend


----------



## mummyclo

OMG!! I want to have a 4d!!! 
:cry:


----------



## ducky1502

Don't worry about the pee ness, I had a little trickle down my leg when I was getting in the bath about a week ago! Embrace the pee :)

I honestly LOVE your 4d pics kerrie :) if mine are anything like that I will be MEGA chuffed!


----------



## Kerrieann

Ducky that made me laugh so much :rofl: i actually leaked abit at the scan place earlier, luckily i was in the toilet but thought i had finished and stood up tp pull my trousers up but hadnt finished :blush: :haha:

Ducky im sure ur pics will be gorgeous too :flower: xx


----------



## spencerbear

mummyclo said:


> OMG!! I want to have a 4d!!!
> :cry:

So do i :cry::cry:


----------



## till bob

ducky thats happened to me 2 still made me laugh tho xxx


----------



## ducky1502

I'm not ashamed to admit I had a little pee without being aware I was actually doing it lol. Lifting my leg up to get in the bath was obviously TOO much strain for my poor bladder :haha: I had only just been for a pee.... imagine if I was desperate!!! 

'Where are you going with that mop?'
'Just mopping the bathroom floor.... I peed on it!' :shrug' dunno how that sounds.


----------



## spencerbear

ducky1502 said:


> I'm not ashamed to admit I had a little pee without being aware I was actually doing it lol. Lifting my leg up to get in the bath was obviously TOO much strain for my poor bladder :haha: I had only just been for a pee.... imagine if I was desperate!!!
> 
> 'Where are you going with that mop?'
> 'Just mopping the bathroom floor.... I peed on it!' :shrug' dunno how that sounds.

:rofl::rofl::rofl: im now getting strange looks laughing at this, not something that is easily explained


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Funny!! Luckily i have had no peeing problems as yet :)


----------



## Xaviersmom

Nut_Shake said:


> Family will probably get nothing though, i'm giving them 2 babies for god sake! I think that's enough!!

LOL! I told DH he wasn't getting a Christmas gift b/c I am giving him a DD!

I have taken to wearing panty liners if I leave the house, just in case of leekage..ugh!

I've been off here a couple days.. had to go camping with my DS's school class. It's a start of the school year tradition. 

90 degrees and camping @ 25 wks... my ankles are STILL swollen. DH has been adorable.. told me to lie down and he cleaned bathroom and is now in kitchen cleaning! 

You ladies all have so much baby stuff! I am forced to wait until after my shower in October. I have a couple outfits, but everything else, I need to wait.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Good eve everyone! I see it's business as usual with fun talks about things like pee on floors and down legs. Excellent! Pregnancy is so hot.

Kerri, love your 4Ds! I'm so so upset mine will never be as good as yours because of the 2 of them being squished :( Ahh well, I shouldn't moan really!

How's everyones evenings going? I'm in my usual stance; laptop on lap, tv on, food of all sorts littered around me.

Hubby and i have finally come to some sort of name conclusion, however the girls name is now an issue. I initially loved the name, but since i mentioned it to my mum and sister and they said 'ergh thats awful' i am now in a horrible predicament, cos hubby loves the name, as do i, but i care so much what my mum and sister think that their reaction has put me off. Ugh this whole process is frying my brain...


----------



## xkirstyx

ducky1502 said:


> I'm not ashamed to admit I had a little pee without being aware I was actually doing it lol. Lifting my leg up to get in the bath was obviously TOO much strain for my poor bladder :haha: I had only just been for a pee.... imagine if I was desperate!!!
> 
> 'Where are you going with that mop?'
> 'Just mopping the bathroom floor.... I peed on it!' :shrug' dunno how that sounds.

:rofl::rofl::rofl: omg stop it im gonna pee myself laughing!!! quick get the tenna lady out!!!!! :haha:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Kerri I love ur 4d pics, he is so cute!! They are really clear! 

Ducky - you make me laugh. I'm good at peein by accident too :blush: I have found it worse this time round, its happened 2/3 times now. I even said to hubby that we cant possibly have any more or I'd be incontinent! Ah well, joys of pregnancy eh ;) 

Ness - saw your facebook, get well soon!!! The nursery is takin shape now hun!! YAY!!

Nut_shake - I just had my mum tell me she didnt like our choice of girls name, she likes our boy name tho. I know what you mean about wanting them to like it, but they will get used to it if you decide to go with it. 

I just nabbed a bargin on ebay, I was gonna put in an offer at £5 but felt tight so just did the buy it now for £10 - it comes with stand too (altho I ave 2 stands already LOL) 
I wanted a 2nd moses to have downstairs then I dont ave to carry the basket up and down.

What dya think? Do u think its neutral or would u link it to one sex over the other? Kinda hopin its not too girlie or boyish iykwim?? :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







Picture2.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 3









moses2.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lozzy21

Nat, i personaly thing sodd what every one else thinks about your choice. Its your baby and as long as you like it!

Nikki thats fine for ether sex.

Errr well iv had better nights. I hate being sober when OH is pissed. He gets dead clingy and wants loads of cuddles and kisses but he stinks of booze and is usualy all sweaty from dancing. Ergh iv came home and left him at the party, he better not want sex when he gets in!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Thanks lozzy! I love it coz it's so bright  

Ooh I hope OH behaved when he got in. Lol my hubby knows now that if I'm asleep then his chances are remote n tends not 2 bother haha!


----------



## cho

Its really cute nikki, lovely colours :)


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> Ness, lovely nursery...:thumbup:
> 
> What date is your scan then (im to lazy to look on calender!) Mine is 18th Sep :cloud9:
> 
> Could you be suffering from hayfever, my Son has it bad at the mo' & although I dont get it too bad, my eyes are so sore & streaming at the mo' :wacko:

thank you Kel! Yeah mine is 18 September too :happydance: very exciting!! 

defo not hayfever as it's been gradual over this week and then completely floored me on Friday it's moving to my chest now it's so raw and sore inside :( 



xkirstyx said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> is it normal to have one part of your bump that feels bruised and sore? I pee'd myself a little as well last night :blush: got up to use the toilet and got back in bed and leaked it was gross, I panicked my waters had gone too early there was that much lol x
> 
> i get a bruised feeling aswell sometimes i had it with my 1st aswell :( iv lost count the amount of times i pee myself if a cough and have a full bladder :( i was fine b4 i fell preg again but now im dreading what il be like once this baby is born!Click to expand...

ah good glad it's normal then the bruised feeling and the pee! lol I've been pmsl at all the comments about pee I really started something off didnt I?!! ha!! I wear pant liners every day those fragranced ones from always because it gets smelly doesnt it?! :sick: I feel like an old lady ha ha 




till bob said:


> oh thats not too bad is it hun they r so cute and ness iv been weein myself alittle for awhile lmao its awful it never happened with tilly but this one is def different she doesnt stop movin all day and she lies really heavy 2 bless her she was goin wild at 4 o clock this mornin hubby was awake 2 and lay with his hand there for ages he cudnt believe it xx

:haha: yeah Ava lays really forward too and doesnt stop moving and she's started to kick my bladder too little monkey then I'm desperate to pee! She's really active around midnight but she doesnt keep me awake - some people say that it keeps them awake but for me (at least at the moment lol) I find it a comfort it sort of lulls me to sleep :) xx



nikki-lou25 said:


> Kerri I love ur 4d pics, he is so cute!! They are really clear!
> 
> Ducky - you make me laugh. I'm good at peein by accident too :blush: I have found it worse this time round, its happened 2/3 times now. I even said to hubby that we cant possibly have any more or I'd be incontinent! Ah well, joys of pregnancy eh ;)
> 
> Ness - saw your facebook, get well soon!!! The nursery is takin shape now hun!! YAY!!
> 
> Nut_shake - I just had my mum tell me she didnt like our choice of girls name, she likes our boy name tho. I know what you mean about wanting them to like it, but they will get used to it if you decide to go with it.
> 
> I just nabbed a bargin on ebay, I was gonna put in an offer at £5 but felt tight so just did the buy it now for £10 - it comes with stand too (altho I ave 2 stands already LOL)
> I wanted a 2nd moses to have downstairs then I dont ave to carry the basket up and down.
> 
> What dya think? Do u think its neutral or would u link it to one sex over the other? Kinda hopin its not too girlie or boyish iykwim?? :wacko:

Love the moses basket Nikki I would think it was neutral you don't have to have pink for a girl or blue for a boy and you couldnt pass up that bargain could you! 

Nat that's why I haven't told anyone my name cos people will say "oh I don't like that" errr well it's my child lol I'll call her what I want! Take no notice if you love your choices of names then sod anyone else!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oooh I'm down to double figures!!


----------



## Nessicle

well girls I feel slightly better considering I've had about 2 hours sleep! slept on the sofa most of the night as was up and down and pissing OH off lol, I had THE worst indigestion through the night seriously thought I was getting pleurisy again which frightened the shit out of me cos its so painful! Coupled with my raw lungs as this cold is moving down I didnt have a fun night! I think I'll call in sick again tomorrow if I go back in too soon then I'll end up pushing it I think!

Thank you for the comments on the nursery! I'm totally in love with it and desperate to put little Ava in there :haha: 

Also thanks about the pee comments lol I'm glad Im normal honestly I think I need some Tena lady but would feel embarrassed buying them :haha: the joys of pregnancy!! 

OMG heard the next door neighbour and her bit of stuff having sex for about an hour last night I felt like shouting "for God's sake woman he can't be that good get on with it!" lol


----------



## Nessicle

nikki-lou25 said:


> Oooh I'm down to double figures!!

:happydance::happydance: yay happy double figures!!


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Girls....:flower:



c.holdway said:


> Hi girls, hope your all ok,its our wedding anniversary today :happydance:

Happy belated anniversary :kiss: Sounds like you had a wonderfull day

& Wow, what an amazing bump...:thumbup:





spencerbear said:


> Which swing......
> 
> https://www.preciouslittleone.com/product-information/56/4387/graco-sweetpeace/
> 
> or
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-starlite-swing-once-upon-a-time/470510400/type-i/

I was going to say the Mamas & Papas one too....Reason being, when we were shopping at Kiddicare, they had the Graco swing on display & trust me, it looked really scary, like it'd make the LO sick! :baby:

So, you have defo made the right choice :thumbup:




Kerrieann said:


> Back from my 4d scan!! :wohoo: It was amazing!! Loved every minute of it and was worth every penny and stress it took to get there :haha: Got a dvd which is about 8 mins long which is amazing, a 4x6 colour 3d photo and 2 bw 3d images. Here are some of the pics:
> 
> Had to go out half way through to walk about to get him to move then she had me doing squats and jumping on the spot, how embarassing lol :blush:




Kerrieann said:


> Thankyou!! No i didnt, couldnt afford it then as they were like £400! He looks just like jake tho, same nose and mouth and sizes, hes measuring quite big already!!!

Your pictures are so adorable Kerrie...:baby::cloud9:

I was just going to ask you if you can see an resemblance to Jake...As im sure ive seen it between my DS2 & this LO already :baby: I cant wait for my scan even more now

Did the sonographer give you an indication of what his birth weight may be? :shrug:

We made the right choices booking these 4d scans Girs :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

happy anniversary Charlotte!x


----------



## KellyC75

rotfl....:haha: The peeing talk is so funny & I love the way we share things, that we probably wouldnt with anyone else! :hugs:



ducky1502 said:


> I'll be nearly a week ahead of you when I get my scan, hope he's not too squished in there! Gonna be a 45min drive so I hope it's worth it :)


We are driving 2 hours! :dohh: I will be almost 28 weeks....They said this is a good time, so im sure you'll be fine too :thumbup:



Kerrieann said:


> It took us 45 mins to an hour to get there plus loads of road works and road rage :haha: was definitly worth it to see his little face,we saw him yawning and sucking at his hands and then he was stretching, so cute! When she asked us to go for a walk and come back it was crap tho because my placenta then coverede him and he hand both arms and the umbillical cord in his face so couldnt see anything so was lucky that the first part went really well!


Why did they tell you to go & move around, the pictures you have look great :baby: Just curious


*Ness & Nikki*....We dont tell anyone our choice of name, that way, when the LO arrives they have no choice but to 'go with it'.....I always think the name you choose really suits your LO anyway, intuition :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

nikki-lou25 said:


> What dya think? Do u think its neutral or would u link it to one sex over the other? Kinda hopin its not too girlie or boyish iykwim?? :wacko:

I think the moses basket would suit either gender...Lovely & bright, babies like that :thumbup:



Nessicle said:


> well girls I feel slightly better

So glad to hear you are feeling a little better....:thumbup: Hope you continue to get well :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

Well i am fucking fuming scuse my language.

Were staying at FIL'S and have been for the week. Last night they were supposed to be staying in the hotel where the party was. I got to sleep around half 1.

Quater to blood two and they come back with a load of people, wack the music on and start singing and dancing :growlmad: It was after 3 when they all buggerd back of to the hotel.

They are not in my good books today at all :gun:

So i feel like utter shit. I actualy feel like iv got a hang over even though i havent drunk since april 2nd.


And we are going home today so its not like i can have an early night because i wont get home till 9.


----------



## mummyclo

Well i've finally finnished work!! :happydance: 
My 4 weeks holiday starts from monday and then i take my Mat Leave from 32 weeks :)

Ness - Glad your feeling a bit better! Get lots of rest today, missed you being around yesterday :blush:

Nat - Im always on the lappy with packets around me!! Im just a pig! Hoping to go swming more now tho.

Lozzy - Poor you :( they should be ore considerate! :(


----------



## Nessicle

aww thanks Chloe :flower: started feeling rotten again - it comes in waves I think it's just cos I'm so bloody tired lol! Not off to work tomorrow at all sod em! 

Yeah Kelly that's why we've not told anyone - you guys on here are the only people who know except me and OH! You're privilaged he he!

Lozzy I would be bloody fuming too how selfish!! Hope you can have an afternoon nap or something?


----------



## lozzy21

If they had stayed at home i would have been up at 7 making the most amout of noise i could. Thing is i know his step mum is going to be mortified about it when she comes home


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
here is my 24week viable bump ;)
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 1









004.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kerrieann

Kelly, the lady said he will be big and she thinks bigger then Jake, the babys head is already meausuring off the graph :wacko: im thinking OUCH!!!! :haha:
And they asked me to moved around because they only had a few mins footage for the dvd and wanted more but he turned to face my back and wouldnt budge, couldnt believe what they were getting me to do and in front of my mother in law :haha:

Lozzy sorry u had a shitty nights sleep and ness, looks like we all had a rough night, think i managed 3 hours, dunno why but i just couldnt sleep and everytime i did fall asleep id need a flipping wee!!!!

Great bump wishing!!! And congrats on viability :yipee:


----------



## wishingforbub

thanks kerrie!
I love your 3D pic! such a cutie :)


----------



## mummyclo

LOvely bump wishing!! :)


----------



## till bob

ah lovely bump pic wishingforbubs sorry u had a shit night sleep lozzy sum ppl r so inconsiderate glad u feel slightly better ness. well hope u all enjoy ur day today ooh almost forgot got a good buy on ebay got the bright stars play mat in pink its so cute will post a pic wen it comes xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Thanks for your comments on the names girls, i know im completely silly for worrying what others think, generally i dont, but im just so close to my mum and sister that it really upset me. I told them 'look it really upsets me that you dont like a name that i am genuinely considering as a name for my girl' and they were just like, 'well sorry, just giving you our opinions'. Grrr so annoying!



nikki-lou25 said:


> What dya think? Do u think its neutral or would u link it to one sex over the other? Kinda hopin its not too girlie or boyish iykwim?? :wacko:

I think its gorgeous for boy or girl, definitely!! It's full of different colours so is very neutral.



nikki-lou25 said:


> Oooh I'm down to double figures!!

Woop! Double figures!! Jeez I can really feel the time flying past now!



Nessicle said:


> well girls I feel slightly better considering I've had about 2 hours sleep! slept on the sofa most of the night as was up and down and pissing OH off lol, I had THE worst indigestion through the night seriously thought I was getting pleurisy again which frightened the shit out of me cos its so painful! Coupled with my raw lungs as this cold is moving down I didnt have a fun night! I think I'll call in sick again tomorrow if I go back in too soon then I'll end up pushing it I think!
> 
> Thank you for the comments on the nursery! I'm totally in love with it and desperate to put little Ava in there :haha:
> 
> OMG heard the next door neighbour and her bit of stuff having sex for about an hour last night I felt like shouting "for God's sake woman he can't be that good get on with it!" lol

Oh Ness, so sorry to hear you felt crappy, such a gross feeling when all you want to do is sleep! (although not sure if you would have slept well anyway with the next door neighbour having the night of her life!) Glad you're feeling a bit better though xx



lozzy21 said:


> Well i am fucking fuming scuse my language.
> 
> Were staying at FIL'S and have been for the week. Last night they were supposed to be staying in the hotel where the party was. I got to sleep around half 1.
> 
> Quater to blood two and they come back with a load of people, wack the music on and start singing and dancing :growlmad: It was after 3 when they all buggerd back of to the hotel.
> 
> They are not in my good books today at all :gun:
> 
> So i feel like utter shit. I actualy feel like iv got a hang over even though i havent drunk since april 2nd.
> 
> 
> And we are going home today so its not like i can have an early night because i wont get home till 9.

I would have killed someone!! Very inconsiderate. Well i suppose you know now not to go over when theres a party happening, whether it be at his place or not, cos chances are they will end up at his place anyway at some point! When people are drunk i suppose people lose all consideration of the people around them. All you can do is jump into bed as soon as you get home to try and catch up on some sleep.




wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> here is my 24week viable bump ;)

What a gorgeous bump!! xx


----------



## wishingforbub

nut shake.. thamks ... which names have you chosen ?


----------



## Nut_Shake

Aydin / Ayden for boy (Turkish name)

Inaya / Anaya / Elissa for a girl (Arabic names)

Hubby loves Inaya and is set on it. I really liked it until i saw my familys reaction when i said it!! I find myself trying to put him off the name just because of that, but he wont budge. Lordy its so hard :(


----------



## lozzy21

Nat iv got no choice but to stay here :( we live a 2 hr drive away. They wouldent have done it if there 4 year old was home but she was staying out for the night.



Ooooo i forgot to say im going to a baby experdition thingy today. Its supposed to be good, only problem is i think il have to get a taxi cos its going to kill me to walk there and back


----------



## wishingforbub

they are lovely names hun... at the end of the day, you choose the names that youand hubby love. they are your little bubs. unless the names are hideous LOL, which they most definitely are not.


----------



## Tierney

yay V day for me finally today!

Kerri the 4d photos are lovely I hope mine are as clear as that when I go but not having mine until 17th of October so miles away yet

Nutshake, we haven't told anyone our names for baby because I know someone will not like them but Its really up to you and your hubby as long as you both love them they will grow on your family


----------



## Nut_Shake

lozzy21 said:


> Nat iv got no choice but to stay here :( we live a 2 hr drive away. They wouldent have done it if there 4 year old was home but she was staying out for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo i forgot to say im going to a baby experdition thingy today. Its supposed to be good, only problem is i think il have to get a taxi cos its going to kill me to walk there and back

How bloody annoying, well i hope you manage to catch up on your sleep at some point today! The baby exhibition will be fun! Let us know how it was



wishingforbub said:


> they are lovely names hun... at the end of the day, you choose the names that youand hubby love. they are your little bubs. unless the names are hideous LOL, which they most definitely are not.

Thanks. I know i should actually start considering what my hubby wants too, lol, i told him from the beginning i loved Aydin/Ayden. He now loves Inaya and i'm making a big deal about the name. Poor guy!



Tierney said:


> yay V day for me finally today!
> 
> Kerri the 4d photos are lovely I hope mine are as clear as that when I go but not having mine until 17th of October so miles away yet
> 
> Nutshake, we haven't told anyone our names for baby because I know someone will not like them but Its really up to you and your hubby as long as you both love them they will grow on your family

Happy vday!!!! You're right, i'm sure they will grow to at least like the name, they dont have to love it :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks tirney, happy vday!! :yipee:

Nat i love the names, my mil didnt like any of the names picked out for all her grandchildren but my sil didnt care and still called them the names she had picked, mil now is used to the names and loves that they are unusual!! They will grow to like the names because of the love they will have for your little babies :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

My mothers just called me a spoilt little brat for moaning that i got woke up?!


----------



## mummyclo

My parents didn't like one of my name choices but i just said its my baby! not yours! 
xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

OMG AM I BEING RIDICULOUS??!!.....

If i named my girl Anaya, her initials would be A.S.S

:wacko:


----------



## mummyclo

Nut_Shake said:


> OMG AM I BEING RIDICULOUS??!!.....
> 
> If i named my girl Anaya, her initials would be A.S.S
> 
> :wacko:

:rofl: Thats a no no then! :dohh:


----------



## cho

Nut_Shake said:


> OMG AM I BEING RIDICULOUS??!!.....
> 
> If i named my girl Anaya, her initials would be A.S.S
> 
> :wacko:

:rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

Is it mean of me to enjoy seeing OH hungover?


----------



## mummyclo

LOL! NO! I felt like i had a hangover yesterday, but without the fun before! Thats a million times worse! Be loud around him and cook something smelly! :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

He cooked me a sausage sarnie but couldent manage to eat his:haha:

I actualy think most of my hangovers have been from lack of sleep rather than to much alcohol, i feel like iv drank 2 botles of wine this morning and i was drinking diet coke and fresh orange


----------



## mummyclo

LOL Bless!
I feel so crappy today, i've got loads to do, but keep feeling faint and sick :(
Makes me feel guilty when OH comes home and i've dont nothing :cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

ive done loads already, washing, ironing, polishish, hoovering, mopping, dishes, and cleaned the bathrooms!! Beeb a busy bee but now feel exausted :-( Hubbys working today so been bored lol but going to my mums later for roast lamb :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

I need to pack :( Dont want to go back to work tomorow


----------



## mummyclo

Well done Kerrie, wish i had the energy to do all that!
:( sorry you have to go back tomorrow lozzy!


----------



## Kerrieann

Trust me i dont have the energy lol, but feel bad as hubby is at work for the 20th day in a row and house was a tip :blush: i normally have it spotless everyday but energy levels are slowly dropping by the day :cry: plus it seems my 3 year old is getting more demading too lol


----------



## mummyclo

Awwwww :hugs:
I know i am getting really lazy, i just don't have the energy! But...... we are growing babies! Its hard work!
I just washed up and sorted out the HUGE pile or ironing and its not too bad now, i shall get on with it shortly :(


----------



## nikki-lou25

Eugh housework lol, I had a crazy day catching up the other day but cant be arsed now! 

Lozzy - I feel hung over if I dont get enough sleep too! Shame they kept you up, I'd be super pissed off! 

I feel SO sick again today, what is with the nausea with this pregnancy? I recall gettin it in 2nd tri with Aimee but didnt think it was this late on. I dunno my memorys poor!

Goin 2 get my moses basket later :D YAY


----------



## mummyclo

I feel more sick than i did in first tri now nikki, so your not alone!
Someone said to me yesterday, you look really well and i was like errrr i feel like SHIT! :haha:


----------



## mrsbling

Loving the pictures Kerrieann :) Where did you go for them?

Mine is due next weekend at 29 weeks and seems like aagggees away lol x


----------



## Nessicle

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> here is my 24week viable bump ;)

gorgeous bump hun!! and congrats on becoming viable!



Kerrieann said:


> Kelly, the lady said he will be big and she thinks bigger then Jake, the babys head is already meausuring off the graph :wacko: im thinking OUCH!!!! :haha:
> And they asked me to moved around because they only had a few mins footage for the dvd and wanted more but he turned to face my back and wouldnt budge, couldnt believe what they were getting me to do and in front of my mother in law :haha:
> 
> Lozzy sorry u had a shitty nights sleep and ness, looks like we all had a rough night, think i managed 3 hours, dunno why but i just couldnt sleep and everytime i did fall asleep id need a flipping wee!!!!
> 
> Great bump wishing!!! And congrats on viability :yipee:

thanks hun yeah seems most of us had a crappy night last night I mustve pee'd about 6 times and was up blowing my nose and sneezing all night grr!! 

eeek if he's measuring ahead maybe he'll come a bit earlier then?



Nut_Shake said:


> OMG AM I BEING RIDICULOUS??!!.....
> 
> If i named my girl Anaya, her initials would be A.S.S
> 
> :wacko:

:rofl: perhaps stick with the In-I spelling then 



mummyclo said:


> LOL Bless!
> I feel so crappy today, i've got loads to do, but keep feeling faint and sick :(
> Makes me feel guilty when OH comes home and i've dont nothing :cry:


sorry you feel rubbish hun :hugs: I've managed to clean the bathroom and put some washing in but that's about it I'm bloody knackered after that and my back and bump ache now from leaning over the bath!



nikki-lou25 said:


> Eugh housework lol, I had a crazy day catching up the other day but cant be arsed now!
> 
> Lozzy - I feel hung over if I dont get enough sleep too! Shame they kept you up, I'd be super pissed off!
> 
> I feel SO sick again today, what is with the nausea with this pregnancy? I recall gettin it in 2nd tri with Aimee but didnt think it was this late on. I dunno my memorys poor!
> 
> Goin 2 get my moses basket later :D YAY

sorry you guys are still getting MS :( don't envy that!


----------



## Nessicle

any of you girls have days still where your bump seems smaller? I suppose it's normal depending on how bloated you are or if you've been to poop or where bubs is laying! 

My girl has started kicking her placenta more now she's getting bigger so not feeling her kicks as strongly as I was before with it being high anterior still feel them but not as strong until she turns over occasionally which isn't that often, hoping I'll get some good 4D images still though with it being a high anterior I'll be gutted to pay all that money and not get very good piccies!


----------



## mummyclo

Does anyone know if i can get discounted swimming on the NHS for being pregnant?
Just being cheeky really, as i want to go a few times a week, but cant really afford to go as much as i would like :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> any of you girls have days still where your bump seems smaller? I suppose it's normal depending on how bloated you are or if you've been to poop or where bubs is laying!
> 
> My girl has started kicking her placenta more now she's getting bigger so not feeling her kicks as strongly as I was before with it being high anterior still feel them but not as strong until she turns over occasionally which isn't that often, hoping I'll get some good 4D images still though with it being a high anterior I'll be gutted to pay all that money and not get very good piccies!

My bump is smaller in the morning. I think that is normal! Im sure your pics will be lovely, do you know if Kerrie had anterior placenta?? 
xx


----------



## Xaviersmom

lozzy21 said:


> Is it mean of me to enjoy seeing OH hungover?

Nope! I do when my DH drinks too much. I still make him get up in the morning and help me get stuff done. 



Nut_Shake said:


> OMG AM I BEING RIDICULOUS??!!.....
> 
> If i named my girl Anaya, her initials would be A.S.S
> 
> :wacko:

LOL Nut! Mebbe DH will get his way in the name thing after all! 

Whenever people ask us what name we have chosen for LO, we give off a couple super awful names. Followed by saying we will announce it when we are ready.



mummyclo said:


> Awwwww :hugs:
> I know i am getting really lazy, i just don't have the energy! But...... we are growing babies! Its hard work!
> I just washed up and sorted out the HUGE pile or ironing and its not too bad now, i shall get on with it shortly :(

The past week here, it's been over 90 everyday. I have done almost nothing around the house. DH realizes I can't do much in the heat, so he hasn't said anything. The temps finally dropped yesterday, so now I can get some stuff done.


----------



## Nessicle

not too sure Chloe don't think she has but I may be wrong!

Dont think they do swimming discounted - they should really cos it'd encourage us to stay active in pregnancy like swimming for £1 or something!


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> not too sure Chloe don't think she has but I may be wrong!
> 
> Dont think they do swimming discounted - they should really cos it'd encourage us to stay active in pregnancy like swimming for £1 or something!

I agree it would be a good idea, oh well i shall have to stick to aquanatal and 1 normal swim a week :thumbup:
Im sure kerrie is around, she will prob reply about placenta at some point :)


----------



## Pixxie

Hi everyone! :wave: 

Was having some weird feelings in my belly earlier, like a lot of pressure and it suddenly being harder to breathe for a few seconds... Im wondering if it was braxton hicks? :shrug: 

Also little miss had her feet right up in my ribs earlier which felt sooooo weird!

AND I finished the bear :happydance: Here's a pic 

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02084.jpg

Not sure about the eyes though, might swap them for some different ones xxx


----------



## Xaviersmom

One of DH's best friends (and a close friend of mine) got his gf pregnant. He just told us yesterday. This is not a good situation.. They were all but totally broken up, he was looking for another place to live. She's a bit of a case to start with, I can't imagine her all hormoned out :shrug:

He came over yesterday to talk with DH and I and ask if he could lean on us for help with his situation. Hes such a sweet guy and always so confident. He is conflicted.. thrilled to be becoming a daddy and petrified that she is the mom. Neither of them has any real experience with pregnancy, so I am makng nice and reaching out to her. We will be good friends to them and help her through things like coping w/morning sickness and stuff.. DH gave his friend the pregnancy book I gave him to read.

My only issue is her "little bit of crazy" as I call it. My bs tolerance is super low right now, so if she get nutso and hormaonal at me, I am likely to tell her where to stuff her crazy...

Someone has to, right?


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie that sounds like braxton hicks - did it last for about 30 seconds or so then go then keep happening a few times?

I've noticed when Ava turns over it takes my breath away sometimes and my heart beats faster it's bizarre!! Love the bear!!x


----------



## mummyclo

PIxxie the bear is lovely!!! Just wanna :hugs: it!


----------



## Nessicle

xaviers mom I'd be the same too my bs tolerance is pretty low right now lol you can only be a friend no one can expect more - just support them like that x


----------



## Pixxie

yea ness it happened a few times and each time was between 15 and 30 seconds :wacko: it was so weird, I didnt think they would feel like that! 

Glad you's like the bear ;) xxx


----------



## mummyclo

OUCH! Ironing hurts my back! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Well i've finally finnished work!! :happydance:
> My 4 weeks holiday starts from monday and then i take my Mat Leave from 32 weeks :)

Yey....:happydance: Thats great news :happydance:



Nessicle said:


> Yeah Kelly that's why we've not told anyone - you guys on here are the only people who know except me and OH! You're privilaged he he!

And I feel very privilaged....:hugs:



wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> here is my 24week viable bump ;)

Lovely bump....:thumbup:



Kerrieann said:


> Kelly, the lady said he will be big and she thinks bigger then Jake, the babys head is already meausuring off the graph :wacko: im thinking OUCH!!!! :haha:
> And they asked me to moved around because they only had a few mins footage for the dvd and wanted more but he turned to face my back and wouldnt budge, couldnt believe what they were getting me to do and in front of my mother in law :haha:

Im really curious as to what they say my LO is measuring, as my DS2 was big also (9lb 10oz)....:wacko: ............I'd love to have a little baby this time :cloud9: Its so confusing if to buy much in 'newborn' size? Sure you feel the same :wacko:

On your 4D picture, it looks like your LO has hair already...:baby: What so you think, did Jake have hair when he was born?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Xaviersmum- sounds like what I'd do. Maybe pregnancy will make her less crazy?? 

Pixxie I love "mabel's" bear! Ur bump looks fab too!!


----------



## KellyC75

Im gonna try & break my bad habit of 're-sizing' all my text...:wacko:

It was a habit I got into on another forum & ive been finding it hard to break! :blush:

Is this size better :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

NO kelly! I know when its you posting just by the size of your text! :haha:
Its YOU! :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Ooooo i forgot to say im going to a baby experdition thingy today. Its supposed to be good, only problem is i think il have to get a taxi cos its going to kill me to walk there and back

Sorry to hear that you had a bad nite :sleep:

Hope you have a great day today, let us know all about it...:thumbup:



Tierney said:


> yay V day for me finally today!

Yey....:happydance: Congrats on 'V' day :baby:



Nut_Shake said:


> OMG AM I BEING RIDICULOUS??!!.....
> 
> If i named my girl Anaya, her initials would be A.S.S
> 
> :wacko:

Oh...:dohh: Can you mayby change the middle name, or add another middle name? :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> I feel more sick than i did in first tri now nikki, so your not alone!
> Someone said to me yesterday, you look really well and i was like errrr i feel like SHIT! :haha:

A few people have said im looking really well! :kiss:

Trust me, with not much sleep & all the other pregnancy symptoms, I am not feeling it! :nope: Makes me wonder how 'rough' I looked before :blush::haha:



mummyclo said:


> Does anyone know if i can get discounted swimming on the NHS for being pregnant?
> Just being cheeky really, as i want to go a few times a week, but cant really afford to go as much as i would like :shrug:

Just did a Google, found this information:

_Some local authority swimming pools may offer free swimming sessions for pregnant women - look out for signs or ask at reception at your local pool._


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> AND I finished the bear :happydance: Here's a pic
> 
> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02084.jpg
> 
> Not sure about the eyes though, might swap them for some different ones xxx

The bear is adorable ~ Love the pink nose :kiss: You have a real talent there :thumbup:

I cant get the photo any bigger to look at the eyes, so cant really comment :shrug:


----------



## nikki-lou25

kelly - I barely noticed the font size, maybe its coz I read mostly on my phone then post from the PC? I dont know. Either way is just fine IMHO. 

I reallllly love that bear, I think it has lovely eyes from what I can see!

I was makin a sandwich earlier n went really faint, today is not a good day lol!


----------



## lozzy21

Xaviersmom said:


> One of DH's best friends (and a close friend of mine) got his gf pregnant. He just told us yesterday. This is not a good situation.. They were all but totally broken up, he was looking for another place to live. She's a bit of a case to start with, I can't imagine her all hormoned out :shrug:
> 
> He came over yesterday to talk with DH and I and ask if he could lean on us for help with his situation. Hes such a sweet guy and always so confident. He is conflicted.. thrilled to be becoming a daddy and petrified that she is the mom.  Neither of them has any real experience with pregnancy, so I am makng nice and reaching out to her. We will be good friends to them and help her through things like coping w/morning sickness and stuff.. DH gave his friend the pregnancy book I gave him to read.
> 
> My only issue is her "little bit of crazy" as I call it. My bs tolerance is super low right now, so if she get nutso and hormaonal at me, I am likely to tell her where to stuff her crazy...
> 
> Someone has to, right?

My response to that would be he should have thought about that before he slept with her. People forget the repercusions of having sex untill it bites them in the arse.


----------



## KellyC75

nikki-lou25 said:


> I was makin a sandwich earlier n went really faint, today is not a good day lol!


Thanks for the comment on my font size! :haha: Think I may stick to BIG! 

I am always going faint/dizzy/funny if I havent eaten in a while....It can be a pain, when im not really that hungry! :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

Eeek! My countdown is gonna go to 12wks+ real soon!

Time is really flying now.....:wacko:


----------



## lozzy21

Well the fair was a bit crap. It was mostly local day nursarys.

Only good thing that came out of it was there was a real nappy stall. There was info from the local council and shes said if i send her an email she will see if my local council do an incentive.

If any of you are under lancashire council and plan on using real nappies you can get a £45 voucher for them. Dunno what the terms of it are.


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> People forget the repercusions of having sex untill it bites them in the arse.


Arrgghh! :growlmad: Tell me about it

It drives me bonkers watching Jeremy Kyle blush:)

What is even more annoying is after JK has had a 'go at them' about not using contraception, they ALWAYS say 'we did' 'the condom split' etc etc....

Whilst I accept, it can happen, it seems to happen to JK guests ALL THE TIME!!!! :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

Anyone going to the 'Baby Show' in London? 

We could have a 'December Dreamers' meet! :shrug: I think im going on my 'jona' anyway! :blush:


----------



## lozzy21

Kelly, it happend to me:haha: Luckily we were in a decent position.

London is too far for me but you have me wondering now if there is one closer to me


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> London is too far for me but you have me wondering now if there is one closer to me

The Baby Show is at London (October 2010&February 2011) & also Birmingham (May 2011)

https://www.thebabyshow.co.uk/


----------



## mummyclo

KellyC75 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> London is too far for me but you have me wondering now if there is one closer to me
> 
> The Baby Show is at London (October 2010&February 2011) & also Birmingham (May 2011)
> 
> https://www.thebabyshow.co.uk/Click to expand...

I might go to the London one, Oh is off that week!
What ticket did you get? There is lots! :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> London is too far for me but you have me wondering now if there is one closer to me
> 
> The Baby Show is at London (October 2010&February 2011) & also Birmingham (May 2011)
> 
> https://www.thebabyshow.co.uk/Click to expand...
> 
> I might go to the London one, Oh is off that week!
> What ticket did you get? There is lots! :dohh:Click to expand...

I havent bought my ticket yet, as was waiting to see if anyone could come with me, but so far, im going alone! :blush:

You can get discounted tickets, there is a code in the Prima baby magazine & also Mothercare are sending emails with the code EC26 to get a ticket for £16 (£22 on the door)


----------



## Mizze

xkirstyx said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not ashamed to admit I had a little pee without being aware I was actually doing it lol. Lifting my leg up to get in the bath was obviously TOO much strain for my poor bladder :haha: I had only just been for a pee.... imagine if I was desperate!!!
> 
> 'Where are you going with that mop?'
> 'Just mopping the bathroom floor.... I peed on it!' :shrug' dunno how that sounds.
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: omg stop it im gonna pee myself laughing!!! quick get the tenna lady out!!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

Ah good to see all the Pee posts - this happened to me only this morning - got as far as the bedroom floor (thankfully its laminate) before I realised my body hadnt _quite_ finished. Happily after Ness' post yesterday I knew I wasnt alone. 

Nikki - congrats on 99 days! And I think the moses baseket is lovely. 

Having a nightmare finding the right lemon paint for our nursery - you really wouldnt think it was that bloody hard would you - its lemon for goodness sake - but nothing looks right so far! 



Nessicle said:


> aww thanks Chloe :flower: started feeling rotten again - it comes in waves I think it's just cos I'm so bloody tired lol! Not off to work tomorrow at all sod em!

 Good you need the rest by the sound of it Ness. 

Lozzy I would have been SO pissed off if I had been kept awake like that.

Nutshake - I like both the names you have chosen - It is hard when nearest and dearest dont like the name but after all they are your children. My Mother still isnt too fond of my neice's name - Lily - but so what -its not her name and the rest of us love it - perhaps I would stick to the I not A spelling though to avoid ASS as initials! 



wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> here is my 24week viable bump ;)

Wishing thats a great bump -my Mum met a women due in January last night and was amazed at how much bigger than me she was (makes a change from her commenting on how much bigger "all over" I am) all I could think of was that I envy'd the woman her obviously great bump! 



Tierney said:


> yay V day for me finally today!

Yay! :yipee: Its a great feeling isnt it. 

Apologies if I have missed anything important I had a few pages to wade through - multi quote is a god send! 

So happy to have finally decided on the pram - having slept on it im still very happy with the decision. 

V tired today - fed up of not sleeping properly - its just so hard after I get up to pee to go back to sleep. Popped into to parents earlier - Dad went out to a birthday dinner last night for 4 hours! He is tired today but that is a MAJOR step forward for him. On the housework front - my house is so in need of a good clean..... I have managed to clean the bathroom, load, unload and reload dishwasher, put washing on and clear dining room table of accumulated crap. And thats my lot today - I managed my ironing yesterday morning thankfully so I now have clothes that dont look as though ive just dragged them out of the machine. Only thing left today is to change the bed - thats a 2 person job as its a really big bed. (I love my bed) 

Mizze xx


----------



## mrsbling

Evening ladies :wave: hope you are all well?

Well, I have done absolutely nothing today.....havent left the house, let alone the sofa lol.

Went shopping at Merry Hill with a friend I only see every once in a while, and boy can she shop!!!! ..... the shopping centre was sooooo hot I thought I was going to faint! so I cooled down with a nice mango iced Smoothie which was delish :) Was really pleased to get home on the sofa though, and watch X Factor.

Luckily I did all of the cleaning on Friday evening so house is still lovely and clean :) .......

Ooh I was off work tues/Weds and grouted the bathroom floor...... there wasnt really anything wrong with the other rout, but I wanted to change it to Cream :haha: then I regrouted the downstairs cloak....... next stop kitchen floor (house was only renovated 4 years ago so doesnt really need doing)...... but got to do it whilst DH is out otherwise he goes mad!!! lol :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

Just spent forever catching up and meant to quote everything I wanted to reply to but I forgot lol.... oops! So just going on memory.

So that's me, ness and kelly all having our 4D scan on the same day. Mine is at 10am, when are yours?

Nat - I LOVE the names :) stuff what family members think.

Lozzy - Sorry you've had such a crappy time, I hate it when OH is drunk and I'm not too :(

Nikki - Loving the moses :thumbup: total bargain!!!

Whoever mentioned the baby show (forgotten haha) I don't think I'll go, we will probably have everything by then and I'm going to be a big fat lump and a day in london is always tiring.

Got our new washing machine and tumble dryer today :happydance: so chuffed! I got tired just watching OH and his brother lugging them both around :haha:

Ness - Get well soon, I bet feeling so ill AND pregnant is tough. Don't blame you for not going to work.

Wow, maternity leave already? Mine won't start until november 15th(ish) I don't think :( but by then I will literally be working 8 hours a week so it's not bad at all. Trying to get as much overtime in as possible whilst I'm still able to work comfortably. 

Hopefully my HIP grant will come through this wk or next :) can't wait. Also picking up my moses basket that I won on ebay over a week ago on tuesday :) plus she's offered us a few other little bargains too so that saves a lot of hassle. Want to get another moses basket too, hopefully someone will offer us one for free, don't really want to pay more than a tenner for one.

I'm sure I've missed a million things out that I wanted to say.......

Oh yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah!!! Pixxie I LOVE the bear, I want one :flower: wish I could make stuff like that.


----------



## mrsbling

Nessicle said:


> any of you girls have days still where your bump seems smaller? I suppose it's normal depending on how bloated you are or if you've been to poop or where bubs is laying!
> 
> My girl has started kicking her placenta more now she's getting bigger so not feeling her kicks as strongly as I was before with it being high anterior still feel them but not as strong until she turns over occasionally which isn't that often, hoping I'll get some good 4D images still though with it being a high anterior I'll be gutted to pay all that money and not get very good piccies!

Ness, I too have high Anterior placenta, and Babybond said that wont make any difference to the quality of the pictures or what you can see, in their e-mail they just said:- "The success of a good 4D is down to where the baby's face is. If the face is surrounded by lots of amniotic fluid we tend to get great images if it is not or the face is snuggles in to you, be it into the placenta or just the side of your womb, then this makes the imaging difficult. However, we will send you for a walk to see if the baby will move if this is the case. We will do our very best to get great images for you. However we have to work with what the baby gives us as this is out of our control."

I am sure yours will be just fine ;) x


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> So that's me, ness and kelly all having our 4D scan on the same day. Mine is at 10am, when are yours?

How funny we are all going the same day! :kiss: How far along will you be? 

I'll be 27+5 

Mines at 2pm....:happydance:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ahhh how exciting you guys are all going for a 4d on the same day!!!!

I'm going back on Wednesday, so so excited :) Hope I get some decent shots, they are already so squished up though!


----------



## mummyclo

All you lucky ladies getting scans! :)
Im sad i have to wait till he is born to see him again :cry:


----------



## ducky1502

KellyC75 said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> So that's me, ness and kelly all having our 4D scan on the same day. Mine is at 10am, when are yours?
> 
> How funny we are all going the same day! :kiss: How far along will you be?
> 
> I'll be 27+5
> 
> Mines at 2pm....:happydance:Click to expand...

I will be 28+1, it's the only day we can go (unless we wait until 30wks+) so I hope he's not all squashed in there!


----------



## xkirstyx

aw ur all so lucky having 4D scans! i want one!!!! i prob wont see baby now till see is here unless u get a growth scan at 36weeks. im soooooo worried my girl is gonna be a boy lol!


----------



## Kerrieann

mummyclo said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> any of you girls have days still where your bump seems smaller? I suppose it's normal depending on how bloated you are or if you've been to poop or where bubs is laying!
> 
> My girl has started kicking her placenta more now she's getting bigger so not feeling her kicks as strongly as I was before with it being high anterior still feel them but not as strong until she turns over occasionally which isn't that often, hoping I'll get some good 4D images still though with it being a high anterior I'll be gutted to pay all that money and not get very good piccies!
> 
> My bump is smaller in the morning. I think that is normal! Im sure your pics will be lovely, do you know if Kerrie had anterior placenta??
> xxClick to expand...

I have an anterior placenta and it didnt make any difference! i was so worried about it i wernt even going to book one but im so glad i did now :thumbup:



Pixxie said:


> Hi everyone! :wave:
> 
> Was having some weird feelings in my belly earlier, like a lot of pressure and it suddenly being harder to breathe for a few seconds... Im wondering if it was braxton hicks? :shrug:
> 
> Also little miss had her feet right up in my ribs earlier which felt sooooo weird!
> 
> AND I finished the bear :happydance: Here's a pic
> 
> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02084.jpg
> 
> Not sure about the eyes though, might swap them for some different ones xxx

I LOVE it and Want one!!!!! :thumbup:



KellyC75 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Well i've finally finnished work!! :happydance:
> My 4 weeks holiday starts from monday and then i take my Mat Leave from 32 weeks :)
> 
> Yey....:happydance: Thats great news :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Yeah Kelly that's why we've not told anyone - you guys on here are the only people who know except me and OH! You're privilaged he he!Click to expand...
> 
> And I feel very privilaged....:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> here is my 24week viable bump ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Lovely bump....:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Kelly, the lady said he will be big and she thinks bigger then Jake, the babys head is already meausuring off the graph :wacko: im thinking OUCH!!!! :haha:
> And they asked me to moved around because they only had a few mins footage for the dvd and wanted more but he turned to face my back and wouldnt budge, couldnt believe what they were getting me to do and in front of my mother in law :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Im really curious as to what they say my LO is measuring, as my DS2 was big also (9lb 10oz)....:wacko: ............I'd love to have a little baby this time :cloud9: Its so confusing if to buy much in 'newborn' size? Sure you feel the same :wacko:
> 
> On your 4D picture, it looks like your LO has hair already...:baby: What so you think, did Jake have hair when he was born?Click to expand...

Yeah he had loads of black curly hair when he was born lol :wacko: And it went blonde not long after! Girls are meant to be smaller so id say urs will be smaller this time round :thumbup: I think this one will be bigger goiing by his measurements compared to Jakes! :dohh:



KellyC75 said:


> Eeek! My countdown is gonna go to 12wks+ real soon!
> 
> Time is really flying now.....:wacko:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:



ducky1502 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> So that's me, ness and kelly all having our 4D scan on the same day. Mine is at 10am, when are yours?
> 
> How funny we are all going the same day! :kiss: How far along will you be?
> 
> I'll be 27+5
> 
> Mines at 2pm....:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I will be 28+1, it's the only day we can go (unless we wait until 30wks+) so I hope he's not all squashed in there!Click to expand...

How exciting ur all going the same day :happydance: :wohoo: cant wait to see everyones pics :happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ducky - 28 weeks is fine, I had Aimees at 28 weeks (there on my F.book somewhere if u wanna look?) Yay for pickin up the moses basket. I just picked mine up n the woman was SO nice, I even got lots of extras. Things like dummy clips, breastfeedin pillow, sleepsuits, a vtech nightlight thingy, scratch mitts, lil hats n some winter woolies! I'm SO pleased! Only DOH moment is I left negative feedback (NEVER use iPhone for ebay when ur bouncin around in the car all excited :blush: ) Hopefully we can resolve it via ebay though. :dohh:

Yay for all the 4D scans coming up. We still dont know what to do, whether to have one or not?!? I do one min then next I'm not too worried about one.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Just popping in to say evening ladies!! But I'm off to bed now. Been a busy ole weekend.

Love the bear pixxie.

Will hopefully catch up more tomorrow.


----------



## lozzy21

Well im home, glad to be back but not looking foward to going back to work tomorrow.

Here is my 24 week bump pic, Bit blury cos it was taken on OH's phone

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMAG0141.jpg


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lovely bump Lozzy! I bet ur knackered now arent u? Climb in bed n crash out for the night


----------



## lozzy21

I had a bit of a nap on the coach so im not too bad.

Im just comparing my 6 week photo with my 24 week one. I dident think i was that big untill i compared them.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Its great to compare isn't it? I took one at 5 weeks n thought I looked fat, but now I am round and actually pregnant shaped lol!! 

Eww heartburn - why is Gaviscon so gross??


----------



## lozzy21

I hate gaviscon, i cant take it, makes me puke. Rennies all the way for me


----------



## nikki-lou25

I cant stand the consitency of it! Eugh! Its so think n gloopy, yack!!!

I've got some rennies but my heartburn doesnt seem to shift with them!

Edit to add, 

this is the pillow the lady just gave me

https://www.dreamgenii.com/?section...s&start=0&search_term=&order_by=product_label asc

Cant wait to snuggle up with it!!


----------



## lozzy21

Thank god i havent sufferd with it yet.

That looks god nikki


----------



## Pixxie

Lozzy your bump is fab :thumbup: 

Im also suffering with heartburn, have my trusty Rennies with me at all times now haha

Plowing ahead with my knitting, now making a posh baby cardi for our little miss :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Mincholada

Lozzy, congrats on the bump!!!!!!!!!!!

i'm still kinda waiting on mine. 26 + 1 today, i finally went to buy some maternity work pants and was messing around with some shirts as well, when i noticed that in this outfit and pulling the shirt back *lol*, it was slightly visable!!! i had to take a slightly stupid changing room picture of it as proof! :) not much longer and i'll have one (a bump). i'm still waiting for the day where someone besides a person that knows i'm pregnant, will talk to me about it. at work i still look non-pregnant, especially since i have several co-workers that are more on the plump/non-skinny side as well and so i also look like i just had a couple too many doughnuts. well, 97 more days til i'm supposed to pop her out, so she still has time for her "big" bump appearance.

here the proof! whoop whoop :)

https://img13.imageshack.us/img13/4939/261yq.jpg


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aww that is a lovely neat bump :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

My bump is only that big cos its sorrunded by so much fat.

Had a good nights sleep last night, i love my bed. Im going to cry when i get a new one but its over 10 years old and starting to get a bit sqeeky.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yay glad u slept well lozzy!! I did too. Dream genii is deffo the future I can't believe I didn't get a pillow last time I was pregnant!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Need some breakfast but cant be botherd to move.

Back to work today, booooo


----------



## spencerbear

Hope you first day back goes ok, lozzy 

Nikki i couldnt live without my pillow, they are brilliant. Now all i need is to get my 2 yr old to stop waking up at 2.30am and i mightbe all right, strange cause she has slept through since 6 weeks and now wants to get up then :cry::cry:


----------



## cho

pixxie love the bear he is gorgeous

Kelly doubt i will go to this baby show as i went to birmingham one earlier in the year, was good though :)

Lozzy take it asy at work today

Bradley has his first day at pre-school today:cry:
He went last week twice but we stayed with him the first time and the 2nd time it was only for an hour so its official today.... dont know what to do with myself :shrug: pickign im up at 12 so hpe he is ok :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

Lozzy - Have a good first day back.

Charlotte - I hope Bradley has a good day at per school, they grow up so fast :cry:

I have midwife today, think shes going to take my blood and i need to remember to get ANOTHER hip Grant form!
OOOh and i have my first antinatal class at 7 today! Im going to be busy!


----------



## lozzy21

mummyclo said:


> Lozzy - Have a good first day back.
> 
> Charlotte - I hope Bradley has a good day at per school, they grow up so fast :cry:
> 
> I have midwife today, think shes going to take my blood and i need to remember to get ANOTHER hip Grant form!
> OOOh and i have my first antinatal class at 7 today! Im going to be busy!

I still havent had chance to even ask her about mine


----------



## mummyclo

lozzy21 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Lozzy - Have a good first day back.
> 
> Charlotte - I hope Bradley has a good day at per school, they grow up so fast :cry:
> 
> I have midwife today, think shes going to take my blood and i need to remember to get ANOTHER hip Grant form!
> OOOh and i have my first antinatal class at 7 today! Im going to be busy!
> 
> I still havent had chance to even ask her about mineClick to expand...

Make sure you ask her at your next app! Apparently they get booked up quick, that why i am having mine so early. And i asked at my 24 week appt :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

nikki-lou25 said:


> Yay for all the 4D scans coming up. We still dont know what to do, whether to have one or not?!? I do one min then next I'm not too worried about one.

I really didnt want to have one, didnt want to see what she will look like (until she was born)

But then, had a change of heart & thought I dont want to regret not having one, when this is my last LO

I also think its great bonding for my 2 Sons & Husband :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely bumps Lozzy & Mincholada....:kiss:


Arrghhh, indigestion has hit me badly in the past week or so, I am crunching fruit rennies all the time! Have them in my handbag, by my bed & in the kitchen! :thumbup:

13 Weeks today & my LO will be here!...:cloud9:


----------



## Pixxie

Lozzy I booked my antenatal classes at 16 weeks and they were full! They had to put extra ones on so Id ask asap 

Mincholada your bump is lovely and neat! No saggy belly for you afterwards :haha: 

Just wondering for those who have seen my bear how much you would pay for one? Someone has seen it on facebook and asked how much I would sell for but I dont have a clue whats reasonable to ask for one. Considering its handmade, you could pick the colour and it takes about 5 days to make what do you think? xxx


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> Bradley has his first day at pre-school today:cry:
> He went last week twice but we stayed with him the first time and the 2nd time it was only for an hour so its official today.... dont know what to do with myself :shrug: pickign im up at 12 so hpe he is ok :thumbup:


Aww, bless him....Hope he has a great day & trust me, the time will fly....:hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> Just wondering for those who have seen my bear how much you would pay for one? Someone has seen it on facebook and asked how much I would sell for but I dont have a clue whats reasonable to ask for one. Considering its handmade, you could pick the colour and it takes about 5 days to make what do you think? xxx

You should do a bit of 'googling'....:winkwink:

I have found this:

https://www.flockofages.co.uk/giftwareandshop.html

But there are lots more...:thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

Pixxie - have a look on ebay and see if anyone else is selling similar bears? Then u can get an idea of prices? :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> yea ness it happened a few times and each time was between 15 and 30 seconds :wacko: it was so weird, I didnt think they would feel like that!
> 
> Glad you's like the bear ;) xxx

yeah sounds like BH's! they are weird and not painful just uncomfortable especially if you get 'em whilst walking lol!

I think you should name the bear Mabel in memory of your baby girls nickname he he!x



mummyclo said:


> OUCH! Ironing hurts my back! :haha:

I sit down to iron, lower the board right down so I can prop my back up with pillows :thumbup: x



KellyC75 said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> I was makin a sandwich earlier n went really faint, today is not a good day lol!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comment on my font size! :haha: Think I may stick to BIG!
> 
> I am always going faint/dizzy/funny if I havent eaten in a while....It can be a pain, when im not really that hungry! :dohh:Click to expand...

I'm the same even when not hungry then I end up bloated and uncomfortable from eating too much lol!



ducky1502 said:


> Just spent forever catching up and meant to quote everything I wanted to reply to but I forgot lol.... oops! So just going on memory.
> 
> So that's me, ness and kelly all having our 4D scan on the same day. Mine is at 10am, when are yours?
> 
> Ness - Get well soon, I bet feeling so ill AND pregnant is tough. Don't blame you for not going to work.
> 
> Wow, maternity leave already? Mine won't start until november 15th(ish) I don't think :( but by then I will literally be working 8 hours a week so it's not bad at all. Trying to get as much overtime in as possible whilst I'm still able to work comfortably.

how funny we're all having them the same day! Mine's at 10.45am! So Ducky first, then me and then Kel :happydance: we'll have loads of photos to look at that day he he!!

thanks hun yeah it's been pretty tough going, called in sick again today, I actually slept nearly all the way through last night due to extreme exhaustion from not sleeping all weekend, I feel much better but started with a cough now and my glands are still up. The honey and lemon and resting has definitely helped! Just don't want to push getting anything else by going to work when my immune system is run down this much. Back tomorrow though!

I don't start mat leave til 19 November and will be working 37 hours a week til then - getting tough already so god help me then! 



mrsbling said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> any of you girls have days still where your bump seems smaller? I suppose it's normal depending on how bloated you are or if you've been to poop or where bubs is laying!
> 
> My girl has started kicking her placenta more now she's getting bigger so not feeling her kicks as strongly as I was before with it being high anterior still feel them but not as strong until she turns over occasionally which isn't that often, hoping I'll get some good 4D images still though with it being a high anterior I'll be gutted to pay all that money and not get very good piccies!
> 
> Ness, I too have high Anterior placenta, and Babybond said that wont make any difference to the quality of the pictures or what you can see, in their e-mail they just said:- "The success of a good 4D is down to where the baby's face is. If the face is surrounded by lots of amniotic fluid we tend to get great images if it is not or the face is snuggles in to you, be it into the placenta or just the side of your womb, then this makes the imaging difficult. However, we will send you for a walk to see if the baby will move if this is the case. We will do our very best to get great images for you. However we have to work with what the baby gives us as this is out of our control."
> 
> I am sure yours will be just fine ;) xClick to expand...


thank you that's really helpful! My friend went to the same place I'm going for mine and her placenta was in the way so her images aren't good at all but they did offer to re scan her. Good to know Kerrie has an anterior placenta and her images are fab! 

x


KellyC75 said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> So that's me, ness and kelly all having our 4D scan on the same day. Mine is at 10am, when are yours?
> 
> How funny we are all going the same day! :kiss: How far along will you be?
> 
> I'll be 27+5
> 
> Mines at 2pm....:happydance:Click to expand...

I'll be 27+1! 



mummyclo said:


> All you lucky ladies getting scans! :)
> Im sad i have to wait till he is born to see him again :cry:

could you not ask for family members to club together and ask for an early xmas present? x



nikki-lou25 said:


> Yay glad u slept well lozzy!! I did too. Dream genii is deffo the future I can't believe I didn't get a pillow last time I was pregnant!!!

I'm going to have to get one of these preg pillows - two regular pillows aren't cutting it anymore! Is it normal for your bump to feel like it's ripping when you turn over? It's a horrible feeling! Even when holding it it hurts! 



mummyclo said:


> Lozzy - Have a good first day back.
> 
> Charlotte - I hope Bradley has a good day at per school, they grow up so fast :cry:
> 
> I have midwife today, think shes going to take my blood and i need to remember to get ANOTHER hip Grant form!
> OOOh and i have my first antinatal class at 7 today! Im going to be busy!

Charlotte bless you hope Bradley enjoys pre-school I bet he will love it! Must be hard for you though! 

I need to drop my hip grant form off tomorrow morning on my way to work to get midwife to sign it.

I gave my antenatal class form to the antenatal dept at my last scan but not heard anything, dont think our nhs ones start til later on any how up here x


----------



## mummyclo

WOW Ness that was a mother of a multi quote! :rofl:


----------



## Pixxie

I did do a google search but couldnt find much, ebay seems very under priced IMO. I'd want more than a fiver! :haha: xx


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Lozzy I booked my antenatal classes at 16 weeks and they were full! They had to put extra ones on so Id ask asap
> 
> Mincholada your bump is lovely and neat! No saggy belly for you afterwards :haha:
> 
> Just wondering for those who have seen my bear how much you would pay for one? Someone has seen it on facebook and asked how much I would sell for but I dont have a clue whats reasonable to ask for one. Considering its handmade, you could pick the colour and it takes about 5 days to make what do you think? xxx

I'd pay a tenner for sure but then you could add like £1 or £2 extra for stuff like the pink or blue nose or sparkley eyes or an extra £4 little knitted waistcoat or dress??


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> I'd pay a tenner for sure but then you could add like £1 or £2 extra for stuff like the pink or blue nose or sparkley eyes or an extra £4 little knitted waistcoat or dress??

Thats a fab idea....:thumbup:

Personlise things too, they can really bump up the price & then people have a choice :winkwink:


----------



## mummyclo

Oh Shit! I forgot to pee in my pot this morning! :blush:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Oh Shit! I forgot to pee in my pot this morning! :blush:


I didnt use my 1st pee of the day...Sure it will be fine :winkwink:


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got my 24 week app on thurs, il ask then. Im wanting to go more for OH than for me.


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Iv got my 24 week app on thurs, il ask then. Im wanting to go more for OH than for me.

well hopefully it'll be better than mine lozzy - she literally checked my pee, blood pressure and then booked in next appt. 

No fundal height measurement, no heartbeart to listen to, nada! 

Chloe - I always do my pee sample right before my appt which is usually at 4pm ish so it's fresh x


----------



## mummyclo

I have just always assumed its morning pee, i don't know why! :dohh:
My 24 weeks appt was pretty crappy as well, but then most of my appointments are really quick! Today should be longer tho :( silly blood!


----------



## WILSMUM

Finally managed to catch up!
Been up the allotment all weekend so only been making flying visits on here trying to keep up with all yr posts!!

Mizze was it you that said you have a big bed? We've got a super king size with a pocket sprung tempur top mattresse and its huge and lovely and sooo comfy!!!!!

Charlotte I'm sure Bradley will have a great time at pre school! It's Wils first day back today - can't believe he's now in Year 1 doesn't seem possible that this time last year was his first full day at school!! Felt really weird dropping him off and leaving him after 7 weeks!! Half and hour then I'm off back up to the school for my first day back - dunno how my bladder is gonna cope for the 2 hrs I'll be out the house!!!! Lol!!!

I've been trying to figure out how I'm actually gonna up my calorie intake for these last 3 months - apparently we need an extra 200 calories a day in 3rd tri! I'm struggling to eat 5 year old portion sizes so am sure I've been taking in less calories now than before I was preg and trying to add another 200 healthly ones esp as bubs grows and stomach shrinks is feeling pretty impossible at the moment!! I envy you girls yr apetites!!!

Oh and I have the joy of finding out my blood test results this afternoon! I bet I'm anemic!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Oh no back to work for you :(
You should try and find something you really enjoy eating, and stick to that!
xx


----------



## Nessicle

Chloe I've got my anti d shot at my next appt at 28 weeks she should do my fundus height too then and I'll hopefully hear bubs hb then! nah you don't need FMU better to have fresh urine anyway 

Anouska - hope it goes ok today and you're not too tired! I wouldnt worry about your calorie intake just eat when you're hungry you can't force yourself to eat if you're not hungry! I've put on more weight over the last few weeks my appetite is huge!

we've got a tiny bloody bed OH takes up most of it too grr!!


----------



## KellyC75

My craving for different cereals is outa control! :wacko:

I have 13 boxes in my cupboard! :blush: Hubby commented that I have too many, as they have filled the cupboard!


----------



## WILSMUM

Mmmmm not looking forward to it - standing up for any time is hard work at the mo and I'll be on my feet for pretty much 2 hrs by the time I've walked to school and back as well! And what with it being first day of term I expect half the reception kids'll be upset as it'll be the first full day at school for most of them!!!
Just about to leave now cause need to go chat to the lady in the office about maternity pay and stuff!

Mmmm finding something I enjoy eating is a bit difficult - just don't really fancy anything at all lately - I'm off ice cream and even chocolate doesn't hold the same appeal!! Lol!
Just forced a packet of crisps down (not very healthy I know!) to keep me going till I get home at about half one, then I have some tomato pasta in the fridge leftover from the other night! And tonight we have left over roast beef and caluiflower cheese for dinner - and the cauliflower came from our allotment as well!!!

Have fun girls and i'll catch up with you when I get back from work!


----------



## Nessicle

Just think how you'll ping back in to shape though Anouska!! Have a good day I'm back in tomorra!

Kel I could murder a bowl of fruit and fibre! Can't have it though cos of my coeliac boo! Sick of chuffin coco pops and rice krispies and cornflakes :(


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive got my 28 week apt tomorrow too, dreading the bloods :cry: and first measurement, so looking forward to this apt! Jake starts back today but doing every afternoon now! Dunno what i will do with myself :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

Im at work bored out of my mind... Mondays are always dead. 

My antenatal classes start oct 6th wen im about 31wks and are once a wk for a month. 

Got my bloods and anti d next friday :( making my mum come with me lol.


----------



## ducky1502

Pixxie charge a flat fee for a standard bear and then extra for the extra bits. Id be tempted to buy one from you :)


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

Just wondering: when you go to antenatal classes, do your hubbies have to go with you?? I was told mine has to...


----------



## Kerrieann

What do you do for work ducky? I be tempted to buy one too!!! Love that they are home-made and could personalise them 

I remember my anti-natel classes being so crap! I only went to the first two, i felt like i was back at school and everything they talked about i already new from reading a book, nothing they said helped and hubby just got embarssed all the time when he was asked a question or asked to talk in front of the "class" :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hi everyone!

How's everyone today?? Had my mum, sister and grandma over yesterday to help me move everything out of the kitchen into the guest bedroom as the kitchen guys are coming to fit my new kitchen on wednesday! YAYYYYYYYY! Everything feels a bit chaotic and disorganised which i hate, but at least i wont have to cook anything for 5 days as i will have no kitchen!! Haha. Will spend my day sorting a few more final bits out.

I've booked an NCT course, has anyone else? 
Mines 3 days, booked for 15th and 31st oct, and 5th nov. The october dates are 9am until 4pm, 5th nov is 9am until midday. The one on the 15th is for ladies only, the others are with the partner! I just wanted to get it all done within 3 days! I think it should cover everything so wouldnt need to go to the hospital ones.


----------



## mummyclo

I think they will be pretty useless, my mum said she never had any! She had 3 children and were all perfectly fine :wacko:
I will just go incase there is anything i've missed :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

I didnt have any antenatal classes with Aimee - I was never offered them lol. I was offered a place at Parent craft at my last antenatal by Surestart staff, I declined coz 1 week is about birth (and I doubt they'll go into detail about homebirth) the next is caring for a newborn and 3rd week is "a trip to the antenatal unit" WOOOO lol. I didnt think itd be much use to me. 

I've just sorted out all the baby clothes so I know what I still need to get....and that is a big fat nothing! 
Well, not nothing - but nothing exciting lol! Gonna go count up everything coz I'm boring like that lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> UGH!! Just got a letter from the HIP Grant people saying We cant ay you because your midwife signed the form A DAY before you were 25 weeks!! F&%*$!!
> So annoyed i have to wait another 2 weeks at least now!!!!

That's so frustrating!! 



xkirstyx said:


> eeeeeeeee just seen my ticker!!! 99days to go!!! woooo

 yay congrats



wishingforbub said:


> Happy Vday Mizze :) and yay for Vday for me too :happydance: !!!

 Yippee for V Day babies!!



till bob said:


> hi girls hope ur all ok ness hope u feel better soon im ok just feelin tired so nothin really to report havent read back as too many pages to catch up on be on alot more in the next 3 weks as bein made redundant from work xxx

 Sorry to hear about your redundancy hun. :hugs:



Clementine200 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been lurking for almost the whole of my pregnancy! I thought it was time to say hello.
> 
> I am 26+6 today, and we waited nearly 10 years for this little miracle. I have PCOS and we also had male factor problems too. We were told our only hope was ICSI, but I had to lose weight first. I eventually lost 4 stone, and then, out of the blue, got my BFP! It still doesn't seem real and to this day, I don't know what made me test.
> 
> I hope to be around lots.
> 
> xx

 Congrats and Welcome to December Dreamers :flower:



louise1302 said:


> Yippee - congrats
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry about the pee ness, I had a little trickle down my leg when I was getting in the bath about a week ago! Embrace the pee :)
> 
> I honestly LOVE your 4d pics kerrie :) if mine are anything like that I will be MEGA chuffed!
> 
> OMG LOL at the pee comments!!!
> 
> Kerrie - your 4d pics really are perfect :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh I'm down to double figures!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> OMG heard the next door neighbour and her bit of stuff having sex for about an hour last night I felt like shouting "for God's sake woman he can't be that good get on with it!" lolClick to expand...
> 
> Made me LOL!! Got to be a faker!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Tierney said:
> 
> 
> yay V day for me finally today! congrats on v day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> My mothers just called me a spoilt little brat for moaning that i got woke up?!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww Lozzy - at least we all understand how upsetting it was for you. :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I hate gaviscon, i cant take it, makes me puke. Rennies all the way for meClick to expand...
> 
> me too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bumps Lozzy & Mincholada....:kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 13 Weeks today & my LO will be here!...:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah lovely bumps Lozzy and Mincholada.
> 
> Congrats to you Kelly on 13 weeks today :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## - Butterfly -

Phew - I finally caught up!! lol took me 2 hours!!

I am not bothering with antenatal classes this time cos I know I'm going for a c section. The only reason I'd want to go to classes is to meet pregnant friends but think I'll just wait until Rosie Mae is here and then go to baby classes.

So it's now half 12 and I've done sod all today and infact still in my nightie!!


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrie - My mum owns a crystal/natural products etc shop and runs a treatment centre so I kind of do a bit of everything with helping to run it all. Not what I want to do with my life but ideal for now.

My classes are parentcraft classes, mine are about the birth, pain relief, what happens after the birth, how to look after a baby etc.... they're more for my OH than me. He literally has no idea so I think it will do him good. Plus I'm a first time mum so can't exactly pretend I know it all already lol. My OH doesn't have to come with me if he doesn't want to but I think he'd be an idiot not to at least come to the first one and see.

I'm just having lunch, a HUGE lunch lol. Oh well never mind. Maybe I will be healthy for dinner :) Plus there is no one here to judge me :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> So it's now half 12 and I've done sod all today and infact still in my nightie!!


Hey...Dont worry about that....:winkwink: Nighties are comfy 

I had 3 jobs to do on Friday, but only managed 2! :blush: Just doing my 3rd now....Ironing a huge pile, but catching up with my Alan Carr, chatty man show, whilst doing it :winkwink:


----------



## ducky1502

After work I have to drive to blockbuster to take a DVD back, I just want to go home rather than drive from work PAST my house a further 10mins to do it. But I hate their stupid fines!!! I can whinge about anything lol. Ooooops I think I've spent a bit too long on my lunch break, oh well!


----------



## KellyC75

Fun Christmas thread, if anyone is bored! :haha:

https://www.babyandbump.com/santas-grotto/408372-christmas-getting-know-you-quiz.html#post6789148


----------



## Mizze

nikki-lou25 said:


> Its great to compare isn't it? I took one at 5 weeks n thought I looked fat, but now I am round and actually pregnant shaped lol!!
> 
> Eww heartburn - why is Gaviscon so gross??

Its awful isnt it but I have 3 bottles on the go at any one time - 1 at work 1 in handbag and 1 at home. I suffer from acid reflux anyway so I knew it was inevitable in pregnancy. Trouble is rennies are much nicer but only Gaviscon shifts the pregnancy indigestion! 

Pixxy the bear is lovely - I agree if you personalise you can charge more. 



c.holdway said:


> Bradley has his first day at pre-school today:cry:
> .... dont know what to do with myself :shrug: pickign im up at 12 so hpe he is ok :thumbup:

Aw :hugs: I bet he had a great time. 



Nessicle said:


> thanks hun yeah it's been pretty tough going, called in sick again today, I actually slept nearly all the way through last night due to extreme exhaustion from not sleeping all weekend, I feel much better but started with a cough now and my glands are still up. The honey and lemon and resting has definitely helped! Just don't want to push getting anything else by going to work when my immune system is run down this much. Back tomorrow though!
> 
> I don't start mat leave til 19 November and will be working 37 hours a week til then - getting tough already so god help me then!
> 
> [anterior I'll be gutted to pay all that money and not get very good piccies!

Take it easy Ness - glad the honey and lemon helped a bit. I finish on the 1st November cos Im taking all my holiday leave up front! That means I have only 8 weeks left!! And one of those is holiday week from this years allocation (havent been on holiday away at all this year) 



WILSMUM said:


> Finally managed to catch up!
> 
> Mizze was it you that said you have a big bed? We've got a super king size with a pocket sprung tempur top mattresse and its huge and lovely and sooo comfy!!!!!

Yep that was me - we have a superking too and a similar matress. Its a lovely bed - shame that I didnt sleep a wink in it last night. I am so tired today :cry: DH is having problems with an ex-business partner, its rumbled on for 2 years and is getting nasty - I didnt sleep a wink worrying about it last night. Its no good though - I am going to have to put it out of my mind or I just wont sleep - im a terrible anxiety insomniac as it is. 



KellyC75 said:


> My craving for different cereals is outa control! :wacko:
> 
> I have 13 boxes in my cupboard! :blush: Hubby commented that I have too many, as they have filled the cupboard!

:rofl: Im not sure I have room anywhere for 13 boxes of cereals - I am out of crunchy nut cornflakes though which is simply not acceptable! 

Hope all are well. :kiss:

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

wow bubs is so active 2day! so strange coz im used to hardly feeling anything! 

omg my back is killing me 2day! got physio on wed! iv been off work 3weeks now coz the pain due back wed but got doc on tue im just gonna see if he will sign me off till i start mat leave coz thats the 24th sep! im just so fed up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

KellyC75 said:


> Fun Christmas thread, if anyone is bored! :haha:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/santas-grotto/408372-christmas-getting-know-you-quiz.html#post6789148

done :thumbup:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Yay - finally 3rd tri today :happydance: I need to start posting in here more seeing as I am reading every day...

...I will try hard this trimester :flower:


----------



## WILSMUM

I did 2 lots of antenatal clasess - I did once a week for a few weeks during the day with the health visitors and then there were 3 (or so) evening classes at the hospital with the midwives which included a tour of the delivery suite etc, my husband at the time came to the evening ones with me but the ones during the day were just the mums to be and it was basically more of a social just to meet other new mums!
The mw asked me at my last appointment if I was interested in antenatal classes again this time but I said probably not, I'd just like a tour of the maternity ward etc and to find out about private rooms and stuff but she said I can just pop in any wkend to do that - just need to phone them first to make sure they don't have "anything going on"!


----------



## Xaviersmom

xkirstyx said:


> aw ur all so lucky having 4D scans! i want one!!!! i prob wont see baby now till see is here unless u get a growth scan at 36weeks. im soooooo worried my girl is gonna be a boy lol!

kirsty, I worry about that too! I am not near a place one can go to pay for a scan. A friend of mine told me to tell my MW at my next appt that I had spotting... she said that should get me another ultrasound. LOL



lozzy21 said:


> Had a good nights sleep last night, i love my bed. Im going to cry when i get a new one but its over 10 years old and starting to get a bit sqeeky.

Our bed is super old too. DH wants me to go mattress shopping and pick something out. But this time he wants a Cali king size b/c he's so tall.



mummyclo said:


> OOOh and i have my first antinatal class at 7 today! Im going to be busy!

I am not sure if we are doing the classes. I'm fine, but it's DH's first and I want him to know whats coming. Me telling him isn't going to be nearly enough for him to get it.



Pixxie said:


> Just wondering for those who have seen my bear how much you would pay for one? Someone has seen it on facebook and asked how much I would sell for but I dont have a clue whats reasonable to ask for one. Considering its handmade, you could pick the colour and it takes about 5 days to make what do you think? xxx

Pixxie, Not that I'm anywhere near you, but I am going to a place that sells crafts and stuff today, I will peek ad see if they have anything similar.



WILSMUM said:


> I've been trying to figure out how I'm actually gonna up my calorie intake for these last 3 months - apparently we need an extra 200 calories a day in 3rd tri! I'm struggling to eat 5 year old portion sizes so am sure I've been taking in less calories now than before I was preg and trying to add another 200 healthly ones esp as bubs grows and stomach shrinks is feeling pretty impossible at the moment!! I envy you girls yr apetites!!!

When I had to up DS's calorie intake, I gave him "ensure" and other breakfast milkshake stuff. It has nutrients and a couple hundred calories.

Labor day today.. no work for DH.. So I have a honey-do list for him! We are rearranging our bedroom furnature and working on LO's room. Things I need him home for.

Double digits for me today yay!


----------



## WILSMUM

Thanks Xaviersmom thats a great idea re the milkshakes - will have to have a look and see if we have anything similar - I know DH used to have whey protein shakes for when he was training but not sure if that would really help me!

Anyway here are this weeks bump pics - I'm sure its shrunk since last weeks - let me know what you think girls x
First pic is 27+1, all the others are today at 28+1
 



Attached Files:







27+1.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2









28+1 (3).jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2









28+1 (4).jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2









28+1 (2).jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2









28+1.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyclo

Back from the Midwife....... saw a different woman AGAIN!
I walked in and she said, oh your nearly ready to pop? I was like ermmm NO! December!! :cry: am i really that huge!
On the plus side no bloods till 32 weeks :happydance:
Everything else was fine and i sent off my HIP form again :)


----------



## Pixxie

I ended up telling her £15 just for the bear, £5 extra for a plain jumper or cardi and £10 extra for a personalised jumper or cardi (only with one letter on though since they are iddy biddy jumpers lol) 

My first attempt at 'Mabel's' posh cardi has failed miserably, its half the size it should be somehow...teddy has a nice cardigan now though :haha: 

I dont think Ill need the antenatal classes but OH certainly will! He's never even seen an actual birth before and refuses to watch one 'in case its disgusting' :dohh: Hes squeamish too, good job I have my Auntie as a back up birth partner! xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Pixxie my hubby is so squeamish he cant watch birth on tv etc but when Aimee's head was crownin he was "down there" givin me a running commentary lol ur OH could totally surprise u lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Bumps looking great wilsmum, looks about the same to me :thumbup:

Mummyclo i get that all the time :cry: Did she measure you?

What has the lady said pixxie?


----------



## Pixxie

Kerrieann said:


> What has the lady said pixxie?

She said she was asking for someone else and so will get back to me. Think I might have wanted more than she is willing to pay tbh but if its going to take nearly a week I want at least £15 :haha: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Well fair enough, so would i!! x


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann said:


> Bumps looking great wilsmum, looks about the same to me :thumbup:
> 
> Mummyclo i get that all the time :cry: Did she measure you?
> 
> What has the lady said pixxie?

Yea she measured and said it was perfect so................:shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

Ur probly carrying alot of fluids hun, i did with Jake too and measured spot on, although he came out at 10 pounds lol :haha: But i would say alot of its probly water!


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann said:


> Ur probly carrying alot of fluids hun, i did with Jake too and measured spot on, although he came out at 10 pounds lol :haha: But i would say alot of its probly water!

:cry: DONT SAY THAT!!!! I DON'T WANT A 10LB BABY!!!! :cry:
My poor vajayjay (word stolen from Ness!) :cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

I meant ur probly more water then anything which is why you feel big,not that you will have a big baby, sorry :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh and if its any consolation i was told at my scan the other day that this baby will probly be bigger that Jake :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann said:


> Oh and if its any consolation i was told at my scan the other day that this baby will probly be bigger that Jake :haha:

OMFG! Your poor vajayjay :hugs:
My mum said oh your baby will probably be 7lb, because all hers were 7 and under and i was like....I will be shouting at YOU when he is 10 lbs! :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Hehe ill be alrite lol, everything went back to normal after jake, you would never be able to tell lol! How much did ur oh weigh?i think they have the dominant genes dont they? My dh was 9.7 pounds and i was 8 pounds


----------



## - Butterfly -

AmeliePoulain said:


> Yay - finally 3rd tri today :happydance: I need to start posting in here more seeing as I am reading every day...
> 
> ...I will try hard this trimester :flower:

 Congrats on 3rd tri :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

He is a small guy, think he was 6lb something and i was prem and 1lb10 so i dunno! :(


----------



## ducky1502

Im crapping my pants bout the size of my baby. Im a size 6-8 with a small frame and at 20wks bubd was measuring big. Plus my OH was a 10lb baby. I keep joking im goin to giv birth to a 1stone baby lol. There is NO way a 10lb baby is going to fit out through my foof without doing some serious damage!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Honestly its not as bad as it sounds, i came out of it with not a single tear, scratch or graze!! Dunno if thats just luck but have heard smaller babies can sometimes be harder to birth, but i have no idea how true this is!


----------



## mummyclo

Awwwwwww Ducky! Im sure you will be fine :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann said:


> Honestly its not as bad as it sounds, i came out of it with not a single tear, scratch or graze!! Dunno if thats just luck but have heard smaller babies can sometimes be harder to birth, but i have no idea how true this is!

Lets hope so eh! :thumbup:


----------



## WILSMUM

Kerrieann said:


> Honestly its not as bad as it sounds, i came out of it with not a single tear, scratch or graze!! Dunno if thats just luck but have heard smaller babies can sometimes be harder to birth, but i have no idea how true this is!

I heard that from the midwives and health visitors when I was preg with DS!

I have no idea how big this ones gonna be but having an elective c-section I guess it doesn't really matter!!! DS was 10 days overdue and was only 7lb1oz and my mum said that I was a week overdue and only 5lb something!!!! DH is alot bigger all round than DS's dad so this is bound to be at least an 8lber probably more like 9 I expect!!!

One of the mums at school is 37 weeks and apparently at 35 weeks baby was measuring about 7lbs! Shes being induced next Monday cause her last was an 11lber and this one is looking like it'll be at least 12lb if they left her to go full term!!!!!

Oh and I think DH and I have made a decision on names finally!! Think we're going with Noah if its a boy and Ailsa if its a girl! With Austen and Freya as backup names in case we change our minds or baby doesn't suit first choice!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ducky - you'll be fine! the word foof makes me laugh, love it n I'm gonna use it everyday lol!! 

I had a graze about 1cm with Aimee (7lb 9.5oz) but no need for stitches - I am prayin like a mad woman this this baby isn't much bigger and comes out just as nicely as Aimee coz stitches in my foof (see what I did there? I said FOOF) dont appeal to me! Ouch!


----------



## - Butterfly -

nikki-lou25 said:


> Ducky - you'll be fine! the word foof makes me laugh, love it n I'm gonna use it everyday lol!!
> 
> I had a graze about 1cm with Aimee (7lb 9.5oz) but no need for stitches - I am prayin like a mad woman this this baby isn't much bigger and comes out just as nicely as Aimee coz stitches in my foof (see what I did there? I said FOOF) dont appeal to me! Ouch!

 
LOL :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> Fun Christmas thread, if anyone is bored! :haha:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/santas-grotto/408372-christmas-getting-know-you-quiz.html#post6789148

All done!! :haha:


----------



## Mizze

AmeliePoulain said:


> Yay - finally 3rd tri today :happydance: I need to start posting in here more seeing as I am reading every day...
> 
> ...I will try hard this trimester :flower:

Congratulations on third tri!


Xaviersmom said:


> Double digits for me today yay!

Yay! I cant wait for that - its my next milestone - well that and the 25 week appointment. 



Kerrieann said:


> *Honestly its not as bad as it sounds, i came out of it with not a single tear, scratch or graze!!* Dunno if thats just luck but have heard smaller babies can sometimes be harder to birth, but i have no idea how true this is!

Wow with a 1lber too- serious respect Kerriann



WILSMUM said:


> One of the mums at school is 37 weeks and apparently at 35 weeks baby was measuring about 7lbs! Shes being induced next Monday cause her last was an 11lber and this one is looking like it'll be at least 12lb if they left her to go full term!!!!!
> 
> Oh and I think DH and I have made a decision on names finally!! Think we're going with Noah if its a boy and Ailsa if its a girl! With Austen and Freya as backup names in case we change our minds or baby doesn't suit first choice!

Holy COW! 12lbs!! 

Oh and name choices are fab. 



nikki-lou25 said:


> Ducky - you'll be fine! the word foof makes me laugh, love it n I'm gonna use it everyday lol!!
> 
> I had a graze about 1cm with Aimee (7lb 9.5oz) but no need for stitches - I am prayin like a mad woman this this baby isn't much bigger and comes out just as nicely as Aimee coz stitches in my foof *(see what I did there? I said FOOF)* dont appeal to me! Ouch!

:rofl: Glad to see we are keeping up our usual erudite level of conversation ladies. Loving the words foof and vavayjay. I do not even want to think about my poor foof. My sister had to have stitches both time but my Mum doesnt think she did. Im going to be trying the perineal massage and LOTS of moving around to get bubbs into the best least teary position I can and hope for the best. 

Home and in bed - should be trying to sleep but thought id catch up here first. :blush:

God you would not believe the rain coming down here at the moment - sounds more like October/November gales than early September and it means we are due another attack of the monster spiders in my bathroom. :nope: I loathe spiders. 

Mizze


----------



## - Butterfly -

Have a good rest Mizze xoxo


----------



## KellyC75

Been worrying a little about how we are gonna manage to get DS2 to school & back once LO arrives, as no driving for 6 weeks for me! :dohh:

Luckily part of it will be Xmas holidays....But still gotta sort the other days, DH leaves early for work & isnt back until 5/6ish


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> Been worrying a little about how we are gonna manage to get DS2 to school & back once LO arrives, as no driving for 6 weeks for me! :dohh:
> 
> Luckily part of it will be Xmas holidays....But still gotta sort the other days, DH leaves early for work & isnt back until 5/6ish

How far is it to school? If you're feeling upto it and your doctor and insurance company are ok then you can drive before the 6 weeks are up.

Does any neighbours go to the same school?

Sorry I'm pointing out the obvious!! :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

My 26 Week 'bump'...:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







IMG000007.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyclo

Lovely bump Kelly! :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww cute bump Kelly!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Kelly what a gorgeous ball of bump! So beautiful!


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> How far is it to school? If you're feeling upto it and your doctor and insurance company are ok then you can drive before the 6 weeks are up.
> 
> Does any neighbours go to the same school?
> 
> Sorry I'm pointing out the obvious!! :dohh:

Thanks :hugs: We moved & now live about 5-10 minute drive away & no neighbours kids go to the school, as I now live in a road with a school! :haha:

Oh well, sure we'll manage....Somehow


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Fun Christmas thread, if anyone is bored! :haha:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/santas-grotto/408372-christmas-getting-know-you-quiz.html#post6789148
> 
> All done!! :haha:Click to expand...

Me too! 
Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Wilsmum i love the name noah! I really wanted this but dh doesnt like it and i have a friend with a baby with same name :-( Its such a lovely name!

Kelly ur bump is gorgeous!!


----------



## Mizze

Kelly your bump is great!

Also -Wilsmum I like your bump too - I dont think its smaller - very similar in size to last week I think

Mizze


----------



## Nut_Shake

I want to murder someone.

I killed myself with my family yesterday to completely empty everything out of the kitchen ready to get my kitchen ripped out. Its all been moved into boxes into the guest bedroom. We've just had a call that it has to be delayed by a week.

I cant get to any boxes as i cant bend, cant lift, cant do anything now. I don't know how im going to get through a week with everything packed away. It might sound stupid but bringing back plates, glasses, mugs, cutlery, cooking utensils, pans, oils and all other food bits just basically now indicates 4 hours of sorting the kitchen yesterday was wasted. Then everything will need to be taken back again next week. Hubby seems to think its easy to bring things back to cook but has never even made toast in his life so has no idea what is involved in making breakfast, lunch and dinner everyday, plus all my other food i make in the day for myself as i'm hungry so often. I want to fucking scream.

I'm also looking at pics of my old stomach and looking at pics of womens bellies who have had twins and their bellies are now huge and flabby and stretchmarked so now im depressed ill never ever have the kind of stomach i had before, as vain as that sounds i cant help but be upset.

I'm just one big depression today and i havent stopped crying for the past hour :(


----------



## mummyclo

Noah is one of my names, not saying the other! :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww Natalie sending you :hug:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Noah is one of my names, not saying the other! :haha:

Why?....:shrug: *Curiously asks*


----------



## Mizze

Aw Nutshake hun! 

So annoying for you about the kitchen - I completely know what you mean about feeling that yesterday was wasted. Get DH to do the hauling of stuff for you so he has a better understanding! 

As for the belly - doesnt happen to everyone at all - my Mum had twins after me, now Id say her belly is a little rounded now - but she is 64 now so entitled to a little sag I think. But I remember her looking pretty damn good in a bikini well after my brother and sister were born - and this is before the days of gym membership, tummy tucks and post pregnancy exercise DVDs. Just because it happend to some women does not mean it will happen to you. Also - see the I AM LIVID posts - she has had kids before and has just had twins (in third tri) - check out her photos on the belly wrapping thread - awesome is NOT the word! If ever there was a poster girl for post partum belly wrapping she is it.

My hormones have been kicking the living daylights out of me for 48 hours and its bloody exhausting isnt it. 

:hugs:

Mizze


----------



## KellyC75

Arrgghhh Nat, what a pain that your kitchen is delayed :growlmad:

Sorry for you :hugs:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Thanks guys xxxx

I'm just being a silly emotional mess today. Plus my skin looks like a teenage boys, UGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

I've been reading bits about this belly wrapping stuff, which is the best? Does anyone have a site/recommendations? Want to do a bit of reading, make myself feel better, lol


----------



## Mizze

Nut_Shake said:


> Thanks guys xxxx
> 
> I'm just being a silly emotional mess today. Plus my skin looks like a teenage boys, UGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!
> 
> I've been reading bits about this belly wrapping stuff, which is the best? Does anyone have a site/recommendations? Want to do a bit of reading, make myself feel better, lol

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...e-belly-wrapping-binding-after-baby-here.html
There is a good thread here as a start

I havent done too much research yet myself but I am interested in the idea. 

Mizze


----------



## mummyclo

Am off to my first antenatal in a bit, will let you ladies know how it went! :)


----------



## ducky1502

I love all the bumps... kelly yours is mega impressive :thumbup:

Nat don't worry, we all have days like that. It's totally understandable too. I would be stressed out too. Don't worry about being vain, we all worry about our bodies. There is nothing to say you won't get your body back, you still look like you'll bounce right back to me. 

I have a question.........
I think I've asked it before but if pressure down below normal? I've had it for most of the pregnancy, just kind of feels like a big weight in my foof. It's not every day though.


----------



## mrsbling

Nat, I am sure you wont need to worry about the belly, you are only young and I am sure with all the running around when the twins arrive, you will be back to your old self before you know it :)

The kitchen would annoy me too...... we bought our house and thought we could move straight in, but ended up living at MIL's for 9 weeks whilst we gutted the house and started again (luckily I have an amazing MIL), so I can feel your frustration!!!! ...... I would just try and get a few essentials out for the daytime and make DH take you out for dinner every evening, and ask him to provide lunch and a few snacks every day ;) Its only for a week, so I am sure he will look after you x


----------



## WILSMUM

I have serious bump envy! I feel so small in comparison!

Nat I'm not surprised yr annoyed I would be too and demanding some sort of compensation for the inconvenience!!!
Oh and I forgot to say re the initials thing Nat - when I was preg with DS I loved the name William but the fact that his initials would be WC kept putting me off but we couldn't agree on any other boys names we both liked and he looked like a William when he was born so in the end he ended up with 2 middle names as well and now his initials are WJMC - he sounds like an american radio station!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Ducky i get that too now and then, i think its normal,its more when i sit on the tiolet too?! But not sure what it is tho :shrug:


----------



## ducky1502

it's our HUGE babies putting pressure on our foofs :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

Don't laugh kerrie lol, im scared my foof is going to rip into my butt lol. My friends with kids keep laughing at me for saying it but it still scares me!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

ducky1502 said:


> it's our HUGE babies putting pressure on our foofs :haha:

Foof!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol I love it! 

I get it too, esp if I squat down to Aimee etc! It's not nice but it's just baby pressure I think! I had it after Aimee was born too though so think pelvic floor needs work lol


----------



## ducky1502

I started my pelvic floor exercises yesterday lol..... Bit early to report if they're helping with anything or if I will even keep them up. Although, if I'm going to rip and have just one big hole down there I doubt pelvic floor exercises will help :haha:


----------



## nikki-lou25

ducky1502 said:


> it's our HUGE babies putting pressure on our foofs :haha:




ducky1502 said:


> I started my pelvic floor exercises yesterday lol..... Bit early to report if they're helping with anything or if I will even keep them up. Although, if I'm going to rip and have just one big hole down there I doubt pelvic floor exercises will help :haha:

Ouch!!!! I've been tryin to remember to do them every day coz for about 6 weeks post Aimee I couldn't even do one!!! I'd rather avoid that feelin again!


----------



## ducky1502

it feels really weird wen i do them lol.


----------



## Kerrieann

I cant feel it when i do them :blush: Mine are completely ruined i think!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Do I still need to do them if I'm having a c section?


----------



## WILSMUM

yes if I remember correctly they do still recommend it cause I think just being preg and cause them to weaken!
But don't quote me on that!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Women are supposed to do them anyway.... but pregnant women are definately meant to do them. I wonder how many women really do them?! :shrug: My MIL had to have surgery to sew things back up down there because her pelvic floor was completely ruined after 4 kids and she kept peeing herself. Scary!


----------



## WILSMUM

https://www.babyworld.co.uk/information/pregnancy/health/exercise/pelvic_floor.asp

just found this and thought it would be quite good to help everyone identify and exercise those pelvic floors!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/fitness/pelvicfloor/

Just fund this as well and would like to say that strong pelvic floors do improve yr sex life!!!!! ;)


----------



## WILSMUM

*found


----------



## mrsbling

Just took inspiration from your posts Wilsmum and tried to do some pelvic floor exercises, but LO obviously isnt as keen, as she kicks every time I try and do them :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: @ the huge baby on foof comment!!!!
So my antinatal was boring, and didn't tell me anything i didn't know, was interesting to see peoples bumps tho! There was a chinese woman due first and she was TINY! and me and the girl who were due in December were HUGE! :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

Being a mum of 4 with no5 on its way, i couldnt recommend pelvic floors more. Really wish i had kept on top of mine from no1.

first one is today at 25wks and 2nd one is 21wks
 



Attached Files:







25 weeks bump.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 1









Bump 21 weeks.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## spencerbear

Definately smaller now but then ive still not put any weight on, YET!!!!


Lmao ive just had a message from my 18yr old brother on facebook. He has just had a new tattoo done and it looks nice, so i told him. He has now sworn me to secrecy cause dad doesnt know and he promised he wouldnt have anymore done lol.....knew there was a reason he messaged me, especially as its a rarity.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## lozzy21

WILSMUM said:


> I've been trying to figure out how I'm actually gonna up my calorie intake for these last 3 months - apparently we need an extra 200 calories a day in 3rd tri! I'm struggling to eat 5 year old portion sizes so am sure I've been taking in less calories now than before I was preg and trying to add another 200 healthly ones esp as bubs grows and stomach shrinks is feeling pretty impossible at the moment!! I envy you girls yr apetites!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Its only an extra 2 slices of bread or a bar of chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Honestly its not as bad as it sounds, i came out of it with not a single tear, scratch or graze!! Dunno if thats just luck but have heard smaller babies can sometimes be harder to birth, but i have no idea how true this is!
> 
> My brother was 11oz 3 and he literaly had to get pulled out. He got stuck and had to have his sholder dislocated and be pulled out by the doctor. They expected him to have a development delay because how long he was stuck with out breathingClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## lozzy21

First day back wasent so bad. 6 weeks tomorrow and im done :D

Got some good news today i get more maternity pay than i thought i did. I thought i only got SSP but instead i get 12 weeks at 90% pay, 13 weeks at £150 and then ssp for the other 15 weeks.


----------



## Mincholada

hey hey... all i remember after reading through the last 11 pages is foofs, 13 boxes of cereals (you beat me there kelly, i only have 11) and bellywrapping... hmmm... sorry, but my brain is out of order now!

i just came home from working 11 1/4 hours on LABOR DAY!!!!!!!!!!! can u believe it? *argh* i was only supposed to work til 5PM, but was then asked to stay longer, so i ended up leaving at 10PM. great! i would not be surprised if baby E makes an early appearance. had some serious braxton hicks and pressure today and with that much work and running around at work and all the freaking worries FOB gives me (his newest take is trying to breach the lease, leaving me with $1344.- monthly rent payment on my own plus all my other bills plus $740.- monthly medical bills... such an idiot! may have to go to court in october over it, but all that is a different story), I really don't think I make it to 40 weeks...

but then again, many women with that feeling sit there past 40 weeks waiting on LO to show up... we'll see! i just hope she won't have any effects from all the stress and worries. only one more week and i'll fly up to alabama to see my lovely former host-family for 5 days. much needed time out! can't wait!!!!!! :)

well, good night now. FOB took the TV (1 of the 2 things he bought for the apartment in the beginning) so i can't even relax on the couch watching a nice show :-/ too bad!


----------



## ducky1502

Morning ladies!!!

Off to kiddicare this morning :D see what all the fuss is about. Only live about 30-40mins from there. Prob wont buy much at all but it's about bloody time we began to think about what we need and want lol.

Mincholada - Sorry to hear about your crazy long day! And I want to apologise for sticking the word foof in your head :haha: that would be my fault :D


----------



## KellyC75

Good Morning everyone...:flower:




spencerbear said:


> Definately smaller now but then ive still not put any weight on, YET!!!!
> Lmao ive just had a message from my 18yr old brother
> 
> Hope everyone is well x

Lovely bump....:thumbup:

You say you have a 18 year old brother, what is your age gap? I ask, only as my DS1 will be almost 18 when this LO is born & I often wonder what such a big age gap will be like?



Mincholada said:


> 13 boxes of cereals (you beat me there kelly, i only have 11)

But I bet you have fruit loops....I really, really want fruit loops! My Mum&Dad are going to their home in Florida in October, so I will ask them to bring some back!....:happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> Morning ladies!!!
> 
> Off to kiddicare this morning :D see what all the fuss is about. Only live about 30-40mins from there. Prob wont buy much at all but it's about bloody time we began to think about what we need and want lol.


Have a great time at Kiddicare :happydance: I have been twice now & live about an hour & a half away!! 

I must be honest, I didnt really come home with too much, but knew which pushchair I was gonna order & ordered it when I got home :thumbup:

In fact I am waiting for my delivery today....:kiss:


----------



## Mizze

spencerbear said:


> Definately smaller now but then ive still not put any weight on, YET!!!!
> 
> 
> Lmao ive just had a message from my 18yr old brother on facebook. He has just had a new tattoo done and it looks nice, so i told him. He has now sworn me to secrecy cause dad doesnt know and he promised he wouldnt have anymore done lol.....knew there was a reason he messaged me, especially as its a rarity.
> 
> Hope everyone is well x

:rofl: DH is nearly 43 and still scared to tell his Mum about his tattoos - which is fine until we have a nice summer and he will have to keep his t-shirt on at her house otherwise I think she might notice the one between his shoulder blades and the one around his belly button (ouch) 



lozzy21 said:


> First day back wasent so bad. 6 weeks tomorrow and im done :D
> Got some good news today i get more maternity pay than i thought i did. I thought i only got SSP but instead i get 12 weeks at 90% pay, 13 weeks at £150 and then ssp for the other 15 weeks.

Good News Lozzy! Glad work wasnt too bad. 


Mincholada - poor you having to work and booo! to your FOB being such a dick about money/rent etc. 



KellyC75 said:


> But I bet you have fruit loops....I really, really want fruit loops! My Mum&Dad are going to their home in Florida in October, so I will ask them to bring some back!....:happydance:

Kelly you are obsessed with fruit loops! 



KellyC75 said:


> Have a great time at Kiddicare :happydance: I have been twice now & live about an hour & a half away!!
> 
> I must be honest, I didnt really come home with too much, but knew which pushchair I was gonna order & ordered it when I got home :thumbup:
> 
> *In fact I am waiting for my delivery today....*

Ooooh how exciting. 

Im home today - slept a little better than yesterday but still really tired and headachey today. So DH has decreed that im not to go to work and to stay in bed! To be honest I dragged myself in there yesterday and it was too much - came home and was too tired to do anything but come to bed and catch up on here. Even dinner was too much effort - even with DH cooking - I ended up with cereal - Alpen Museli Kelly - just so you know! 

Mizze xx


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls
I've tried so hard to catch up but have beenoffline too long to read it all!!
Huge congrats to all the v days we are all really moving up there now
I'm dying to see all the new 4d pics and kerrieann yours is just amazing, I actually can't stop looking at it.
To all of you stressed over work and stupid fob etc please be really selfish for your babies sake and mind yourselves. Our little ones are too precious to let anyone stop us minding them like they should be.
Loving foof I have to say, already a big user of vejayjay and Regina felanjay so will be adding foof to my collection.

Have had a bit of an eventful week myself! Got my steroid injections for babies lungs on weds and thurs and then headed off down the country for a week or so I thought!!!! I ended up with a reaction to the steroids which made me think I was going into labour so we had to pack up and getback to the hospital quick for a check over. Thankfully it looks like just a side effect but scared the foof off me! I'm only a week off from when I delivered dd and suddenly got lots of back pain and my boobs engorged with milk. My poor oh nearly vomited with the fright!!!


----------



## Mizze

Oh my hopefully2 you have been through it havent you. Will they give you different steroids now for baby's lungs?

Loving "nearly scared the foof off me" as a phase though! 

Mizze


----------



## hopefully2

Ha ha mizzie I think foof is the word of this thread!!!

Won't have to get any more or different steroids as even though they had a funny effect on me they will have done their work for baby. I had them on my daughter with no effect so not sure what this time was about. 
It did remind me though how precious this time is for minding yourself though.
When I think about it today it makes me giggle, my face went bright red, my back crippled me and I suddenly developed boobies that would give Jordan a run for her money!!!! Attractive!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sorry to hear you've had a rough time Hopefully. Praying your lo stays where it should. Make sure you rest lots.

Kelly - hope they don't keep you waiting all day for your pushchair and don't be lifting it if it's too heavy.

Ducky - enjoy Kiddicare - hope you find some lovely stuff

I forgot to do the multi quote thingy so I'm sorry to have missed out anyone

Nothing much to report from me - I had to go to bed at 9pm as I thought I was going to puke - had really bad wind (sorry tmi) and it was really stinky!!

I did bugger all yesterday too so I REALLY need to get off my foof and do something today!!


----------



## Mizze

hopefully2 said:


> Ha ha mizzie I think foof is the word of this thread!!!
> 
> Won't have to get any more or different steroids as even though they had a funny effect on me they will have done their work for baby. I had them on my daughter with no effect so not sure what this time was about.
> It did remind me though how precious this time is for minding yourself though.
> When I think about it today it makes me giggle, my face went bright red, my back crippled me and I suddenly developed boobies that would give Jordan a run for her money!!!! Attractive!!

Oh good - I wondered if thats what would happen. Am glad you can giggle - Im sure you looked fabulous!! 



- Butterfly - said:


> Sorry to hear you've had a rough time Hopefully. Praying your lo stays where it should. Make sure you rest lots.
> 
> Kelly - hope they don't keep you waiting all day for your pushchair and don't be lifting it if it's too heavy.
> 
> Ducky - enjoy Kiddicare - hope you find some lovely stuff
> 
> I forgot to do the multi quote thingy so I'm sorry to have missed out anyone
> 
> Nothing much to report from me - I had to go to bed at 9pm as I thought I was going to puke - had really bad wind (sorry tmi) and it was really stinky!!
> 
> I did bugger all yesterday too so *I REALLY need to get off my foof and do something today!*!

:rofl:

Foof is the word! Im intending to sit on mine all day - when im not sleeping that is. 

Mizze


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> But I bet you have fruit loops....I really, really want fruit loops! My Mum&Dad are going to their home in Florida in October, so I will ask them to bring some back!....:happydance:
> 
> Kelly you are obsessed with fruit loops!
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Have a great time at Kiddicare :happydance: I have been twice now & live about an hour & a half away!!
> 
> I must be honest, I didnt really come home with too much, but knew which pushchair I was gonna order & ordered it when I got home :thumbup:
> 
> *In fact I am waiting for my delivery today....*Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooh how exciting.
> 
> Im home today - slept a little better than yesterday but still really tired and headachey today. So DH has decreed that im not to go to work and to stay in bed! To be honest I dragged myself in there yesterday and it was too much - came home and was too tired to do anything but come to bed and catch up on here. Even dinner was too much effort - even with DH cooking - I ended up with cereal - Alpen Museli Kelly - just so you know!
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

Pleased you slept a little better :hugs: Im glad your DH has ordered you to rest today

& yes, I am obsessing over Fruit Loops, I know! :haha:

I really dont know whats gonna be on todays delivery, I had one yesterday & it turned out to be just the car seat/pram adaptors! :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

hopefully2 said:


> Have had a bit of an eventful week myself! Got my steroid injections for babies lungs on weds and thurs and then headed off down the country for a week or so I thought!!!! I ended up with a reaction to the steroids which made me think I was going into labour so we had to pack up and getback to the hospital quick for a check over. Thankfully it looks like just a side effect but scared the foof off me! I'm only a week off from when I delivered dd and suddenly got lots of back pain and my boobs engorged with milk. My poor oh nearly vomited with the fright!!!


Oh my gosh, what a worrying time that must have been for you & your DH....Im so glad everything is Ok & LO is staying put :hugs:

Did you manage to get back to your 'break in the country'? :shrug:



- Butterfly - said:


> Kelly - hope they don't keep you waiting all day for your pushchair and don't be lifting it if it's too heavy.
> 
> Nothing much to report from me - I had to go to bed at 9pm as I thought I was going to puke - had really bad wind (sorry tmi) and it was really stinky!!
> 
> I did bugger all yesterday too so I REALLY need to get off my foof and do something today!!

Thanks :hugs: I have a feeling the delivery may just be a mosquito net! :dohh: Why they cant just deliver it all together, I have no idea....But a good excuse to stay at home & sit on my 'foof' (or 'China as my DS2 calls it! :haha:)

I went to bed early last nite too...Also suffering from wind & indigestion, Rennies werent helping too much either....Still have the indigestion this morning, so just popped to chemist & bought Gaviscon, lets hope it helps :winkwink: Hope you are feeling better now?...:shrug:


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> Pleased you slept a little better :hugs: Im glad your DH has ordered you to rest today
> 
> & yes, I am obsessing over Fruit Loops, I know! :haha:
> 
> I really dont know whats gonna be on todays delivery, I had one yesterday & it turned out to be just the car seat/pram adaptors! :dohh:

Hope then today its the exciting bit.:happydance:

Am currently cruising internet to find best price for the pram. 
I think I might get my cross stitching out in a bit - I have a Winnie the Pooh picture im about 2/3 of the way through - I want to get it finished and do another one for the nursery before babymizze arrives but I have left it alone too much recently.

Mizze x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Oh yes Kelly I agree - they should really deliver it altogether - surely it's cheaper for them to make just one delivery :shrug:

I'm feeling a big strange to be honest - I feel sicky :shrug: maybe it's 2nd tri nausea :shrug:

I was really wanting to get back into my swimming this week so hopefully I'll be feeling upto it tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Am currently cruising internet to find best price for the pram.
> 
> Mizze x


Kiddicare promises to beat any other internet price...:thumbup:

In fact, I bought a car seat & about a week later, it was £10 cheaper on Amazon, so they refunded me the difference...:winkwink: Every little helps


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> Oh yes Kelly I agree - they should really deliver it altogether - surely it's cheaper for them to make just one delivery :shrug:
> 
> I'm feeling a big strange to be honest - I feel sicky :shrug: maybe it's 2nd tri nausea :shrug:
> 
> I was really wanting to get back into my swimming this week so hopefully I'll be feeling upto it tomorrow. :thumbup:

Yes, it would be cheaper for them, I know Amazon ask if you want your things sent out, as they are available, or grouped into one delivery, much better idea :thumbup:

Im just gonna take my 1st dose of gaviscon...Do you think you may have indigestion, I knew I had it, when I burp, its a little sicky (sorry tmi!)


----------



## KellyC75

Which 'Dreamer' was it that went to Cenerparcs lately, was it Louise? :shrug:


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Oh yes Kelly I agree - they should really deliver it altogether - surely it's cheaper for them to make just one delivery :shrug:
> 
> I'm feeling a big strange to be honest - I feel sicky :shrug: maybe it's 2nd tri nausea :shrug:
> 
> I was really wanting to get back into my swimming this week so hopefully I'll be feeling upto it tomorrow. :thumbup:

Oh hon - hope you feel better soon



KellyC75 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Am currently cruising internet to find best price for the pram.
> 
> Mizze x
> 
> 
> Kiddicare promises to beat any other internet price...:thumbup:
> 
> In fact, I bought a car seat & about a week later, it was £10 cheaper on Amazon, so they refunded me the difference...:winkwink: Every little helpsClick to expand...

oooh thanks for that. I will try kiddicare - so far babybabyonline has been pretty good. 




KellyC75 said:


> Im just gonna take my 1st dose of gaviscon...Do you think you may have indigestion, I knew I had it, when I burp, its a little sicky (sorry tmi!)[/SIZE]

Yep thats it! Gavison is liquid of the devil but it doesnt half work!

Mizze


----------



## Nessicle

hi girls! 

OMG I tried to reply to everyone's posts twice yesterday and twice bloody lost it so I can't even be bothered going back through everything now lol! 

Back at work today and you know when you wish you would have just stayed in bed....

When I called in sick yesterday I spoke to one of the Senior Partner's in our office at 8.50am as my direct boss wasn't answering his phone. 

Apparently he never passed the message on to anyone so everyone was wondering where I was til I got a text from one of the girls asking if everything was ok. I told her I'd called in and that I was still unwell. 

Anyway I came in this morning to an email from my direct boss saying 

_You really should have called me yesterday to say you were ill. I only found out around 10.30am when Lucy told me you had texted her._

I'm sorry but that's really unfair, I tried to call him 5 times between 8.30am and 9am and there was no answer. I tried 4 other people in my department (and we're only a small office of 25 you can walk to everyone's desks) and eventually spoke to one of the other Partners. 

I emailed back slightly taken aback by his abrubtness - I'm 26 after all not a child! 

So I said

_I spoke to Jonathan, a Partner, about 8.50am, you weren't in and its not much fun when you're ill clock watching and trying to call every five minutes when you're desperate to get back to sleep. You might not have been in all morning for all I knew. Its in our Leeds Booklet that you try your fee earner first then try another Partner - that's the procedure and I followed it. 
_

he called me in his office and had a go at me saying he didn't appreciate my "snottiness" and tone! I said I wasn't being snotty just stating the facts of what had happened. He started going on at me about it not being his fault etc and I was like "err well it's not exactly my fault that a message wasn't passed on like it usually is"

I swear I was fuming this morning! I know he's my boss but as I said I'm not a child and his first email was so condescending!


----------



## KellyC75

Grrr Ness :growlmad:

I know that boss's can get into so much trouble if they treat woman any differently when they are pregnant....But I know that my old boss totally changed & was a total jerk :growlmad:


----------



## Mizze

He's a prick your boss Ness! I used to work in a small accountants practice and sometimes I wanted to strangle the partners - they really do think anyone else is an incompentant and nothing is ever their fault. Just grit your teeth and think PRICK everytime he speaks to you. As you say - you arent a child, YOU followed procedure and YOU arent to blame if the message wasnt passed on. 

:growlmad: on your behalf. 

Mizze x


----------



## KellyC75

Just to let you know Girls :flower: As your all my friends

I have created new threads in 'Breastfeeding' & 'Post-natal'....Asking questions that we all need to know

Ie: Which are the best breast pads, which is the best nipple cream & which are the best sanitary pads...:thumbup:

There is nothing better than recommendation :winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks girls i feel better for venting on here - glad I'm not the only one who thinks he was a total prick about it! I did get a bit upset in his office mainly cos I'm so sleep deprived and still not feeling 100% he should be bloody lucky I'm back in today! I've been having sciatica quite a bit I've a good mind to play on it in a few weeks and get a sick note for a week! Sod em! 

Just pisses me off how he can easily have a go at me for all sorts and never says anything to anyone else about anything! 

He ended up apologising but reckon he only did that cos he's probably worried about the repurcussions of treating a pregnant woman unfairly lol x


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> Just to let you know Girls :flower: As your all my friends
> 
> I have created new threads in 'Breastfeeding' & 'Post-natal'....Asking questions that we all need to know
> 
> Ie: Which are the best breast pads, which is the best nipple cream & which are the best sanitary pads...:thumbup:
> 
> There is nothing better than recommendation :winkwink:

excellent idea thanks hun! :flower:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Awww Ness - how bloody annoying. I know I wouldn't be able to cope being spoken to like that - I think I'd of burst into tears. What a tosser

I don't think I have indigestion - I just feel sicky. :blush:


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> thanks girls i feel better for venting on here - glad I'm not the only one who thinks he was a total prick about it! I did get a bit upset in his office mainly cos I'm so sleep deprived and still not feeling 100% he should be bloody lucky I'm back in today! I've been having sciatica quite a bit I've a good mind to play on it in a few weeks and get a sick note for a week! Sod em!
> 
> Just pisses me off how he can easily have a go at me for all sorts and never says anything to anyone else about anything!
> 
> *He ended up apologising but reckon he only did that cos he's probably worried about the repurcussions of treating a pregnant woman unfairly lol x*


Ha! Good! I would seriously consider going off work if you feel rubbish - dont struggle on day after day feeling appalling - im not sure id be in work (not that I am today!) If I was struggling with sciatica on top of everything else.

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Sorry you feel sicky Butterfly :( a small glass of cold milk usualy settles my tummy? 

Yeah I'm surprised I didnt cry more to be honest, just wasnt what I needed after being so poorly this weekend :( 

Mizze I reckon the sciatica will get worse so I won't hesitate - could do with a week off between now and mat leave anyway :haha: 

x


----------



## Mizze

Ive just added another thread on the BF forum -Im alergic to Lanolin so the usual nipple creams are no use to me so Ive asked specifically about non lanolin based ones 

Mizze


----------



## Nessicle

here's my 25 week bump - the blue lighting wasn't intentional, just the natural light that came in through the window not very flattering lol! think it's defo grown from a week ago though! The first one is my 24 week bump!


----------



## cho

lovely bump ness :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

aww beautiful bump hun


----------



## Nessicle

thank you girls! 

How are you all today? We got any scans going on this week? x


----------



## Mizze

Great bump Ness! I have real bump envy

Someone said to me yesterday - oh you've quite a neat bump

I dont want a neat one - I want a REAL one!! 

Never satisfied - thats me! :rofl:

Right off to sleep for a bit now I think - headache is increasing and DH will not be happy if he finds out ive spent all day on the laptop! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: thanks honey though I still get "you have a neat bump" I just take it to mean I don't like like a beached whale just yet :haha: 

enjoy your sleep - I'm meeting a friend for lunch gonna stuff my face yum!! xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Great bump ness!! Very "neat" :rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze - have a good rest hun

Ness - enjoy your lunch


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh ive got my midwife apt finally today after waiting 12 weeks to see her!! Am dreading it thoincase she trys to take some blood :cry:


----------



## Xaviersmom

KellyC75 said:


> You say you have a 18 year old brother, what is your age gap? I ask, only as my DS1 will be almost 18 when this LO is born & I often wonder what such a big age gap will be like?

My DS is almost 13. So far, he has been super helpful. Who knows when LO comes :)




Nessicle said:


> Yeah I'm surprised I didnt cry more to be honest, just wasnt what I needed after being so poorly this weekend :(

Cry?? I'd have been angry. Probably would have shouted at him and had him check with the partner that I had called. Angry, hormonal pregnant women scare men.


Quiet day at my house, DH is working from home for part of it, so he's in my way. As a birthday present, he is getting me a membership to a pool. He gets that gravity is not so much my friend these days. 

Have any of you ladies had problems with ankles swelling? Over the past 4 days, it seems if I am on my feet for any period of time, they get puffy. :(


----------



## Xaviersmom

I made a mango smoothie last night. Vanilla ice cream, mango chunks and some "mango nectar" I got on sale at Costco. 

It was delish!

I guess the blender will be out for a little bit.. until I get over this new kick I'm on :)


----------



## ducky1502

I forgot who asked but it was me who went to center parcs recently :)

Back from kiddicare, me and OH are both totally overwhelemed and frazzled lol. There is SO much stuff we need. All the furniture sets we like are £800+ plus which is a bit daunting. 

Got my first kick in the ribs yesterday. He is usually around the middle of my stomach or low down but I got a big old jab in the ribs... not fun lol.

Going to walk the dog with OH soon, a loooooong walk. That's my attempt to avoid getting fat and to justify all the chocolate I just ate :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

right thats it i'm gonna hunt you all down and steal yr bumps!!!! Lol!!!!
Ness yr bump is gorgeous!!

Obv yest was my first day back at work and I walked in to the cook saying to me Oh I thought u'd be massive now but yr still so tiny and neat! 
Being at home and not doing the school run for 7 weeks I was starting to feel that I was growing and getting a bit of a decent bump but after yesterday and seeing so many more much bigger and obvious bumps (most of which are due to pop after mine!) I was feeling really inadequate! but then I guess if I was bigger then I'd never manage to work for another 6 weeks and 3 days!

Oh and I'm loving "foof" as well!!! It does make me giggle when I see how all you girls manage to fit it into yr sentences!!!


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> I forgot who asked but it was me who went to center parcs recently :)
> 
> Back from kiddicare, me and OH are both totally overwhelemed and frazzled lol. There is SO much stuff we need. *All the furniture sets we like are £800+ plus which is a bit daunting. *
> 
> Got my first kick in the ribs yesterday. He is usually around the middle of my stomach or low down but I got a big old jab in the ribs... not fun lol.
> 
> Going to walk the dog with OH soon, a loooooong walk. That's my attempt to avoid getting fat and to justify all the chocolate I just ate :haha:

Thats why I bought seperate furniture sets and a seperate cot - mine cost £200 in total! :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

Aww thank yoiu Anouska!! :flower: 

Well I think that woman is silly if she thinks you've not grown much! you've defo grown loads over the last 7 weeks!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Foof is the dec dreamers word of the week I think lol 

I just freaked hubby out lmao well...it freaked me out a bit too!! I got out the shower n as per usual I moisturised my nips coz they get itchy!! Well they only fired across the room didn't they??? That didn't even happen when my milk came in with Aimee! I'm kinda hopin it's a good sign that I'll produce enough to express coz it took an hour to get 1oz last time! Poor hubby looked horrified though!


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol! Nikki! 
I had to read that twice mind as to start with I read hips and not nips!

I won't let DH near my boobies partly because they're so sensitive still and partly because I'm paranoid I'm gonna start leaking or something! he tells me I'm daft and its a perfectly beautiful and natural thing to happen!


----------



## Nessicle

I'm a bit worried about my old laparoscopy scar - it's got a slight red cut about 3mm right under the skin but visible to the eye....it's just off the scar that was infected after surgery that burst open and needed antibiotics and daily cleaning (dirty NHS surgical equipment to blame...) but now I'm terrified it's going to get bigger and I'm going to burst open.....:cry:


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: nikki!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I wasn't expecting it, needless to say hubby won't b going near them for quite some time now lol


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> here's my 25 week bump

What a lovely bump Ness, reminds me alot of mine (although I also have a fat bum & thighs, unlike you! :blush:) I look at my bump & really cant see how shes gonna grow anymore, without me going POP! :pop:


Nessicle said:


> We got any scans going on this week? x

Nat has her re-scan tommorow...:happydance:



Mizze said:


> Right off to sleep for a bit now I think - headache is increasing and DH will not be happy if he finds out ive spent all day on the laptop!
> 
> Mizze xx

Hope you have a re-freshing nap...:sleep:



Xaviersmom said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> You say you have a 18 year old brother, what is your age gap? I ask, only as my DS1 will be almost 18 when this LO is born & I often wonder what such a big age gap will be like?
> 
> My DS is almost 13. So far, he has been super helpful. Who knows when LO comes :)
> 
> Have any of you ladies had problems with ankles swelling? Over the past 4 days, it seems if I am on my feet for any period of time, they get puffy. :(Click to expand...

Thats great your 13 year old is being helpfull....:thumbup:

I have had slightly puffy ankles, yes....Cooling lotion helps :thumbup:



ducky1502 said:


> I forgot who asked but it was me who went to center parcs recently :)

I have just booked to go to Centerparcs...Just wondered if you tried their pregnancy massage?:shrug:

Enjoy your walk with your dog :winkwink:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Nessicle said:


> :rofl: nikki!!

lol firin boobie juice isn't classy nor attractive :blush:

Ness ask your midwife or gp if ur worried hun, that's what they're there for :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Nikki - I've got mw again on 28 September so only a few weeks - if it gets bigger I'll go see my GP but will keep my eye on it - though it's only about 1mm not 3mm lol I really have no clue about measurements ha ha! 

I haven't had any leakage or boobie juice fireage yet but I do get yellow colostrum when I squeeze my nips! 

Aw thank you kelly! And your bump is ace I don't see any fat on your bump piccies!!


----------



## mummyclo

Got some moisturiser for my tum from the doctors today! :)
Also got some ribs for dinner!! :munch:


----------



## KellyC75

I can confirm that Gaviscon double action is working a lot better than rennies....:thumbup:

Jacket potatoes for din-dins tonite...:winkwink: Im having cottage cheese on mine


----------



## mummyclo

KellyC75 said:


> I can confirm that Gaviscon double action is working a lot better than rennies....:thumbup:
> 
> Jacket potatoes for din-dins tonite...:winkwink: Im having cottage cheese on mine

Nice and healthy! I couldn't be arsed so we went to M&S and bought loads of tasty crap! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Everyone like my piccies I bought from Ebay for the nursery? They were only a tenner handmade!


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> Everyone like my piccies I bought from Ebay for the nursery? They were only a tenner handmade!


Aww, they are cute :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> Everyone like my piccies I bought from Ebay for the nursery? They were only a tenner handmade!

Awwwww! Cute! :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Awww ness they are really cute!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aww they're lovely ness!!


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I forgot who asked but it was me who went to center parcs recently :)
> 
> Back from kiddicare, me and OH are both totally overwhelemed and frazzled lol. There is SO much stuff we need. *All the furniture sets we like are £800+ plus which is a bit daunting. *
> 
> Got my first kick in the ribs yesterday. He is usually around the middle of my stomach or low down but I got a big old jab in the ribs... not fun lol.
> 
> Going to walk the dog with OH soon, a loooooong walk. That's my attempt to avoid getting fat and to justify all the chocolate I just ate :haha:
> 
> Thats why I bought seperate furniture sets and a seperate cot - mine cost £200 in total! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Too true - its just like adding Wedding in front of something -adding Nursery or Baby seems to up the price no end!! We have a nice wooden chest of drawers in the Nursery already and im arranging to see a cot from a colleague so I think we will buy just bits an pieces rather than a "set"



nikki-lou25 said:


> Foof is the dec dreamers word of the week I think lol
> 
> I just freaked hubby out lmao well...it freaked me out a bit too!! *I got out the shower n as per usual I moisturised my nips coz they get itchy!! Well they only fired across the room didn't they??? *That didn't even happen when my milk came in with Aimee! I'm kinda hopin it's a good sign that I'll produce enough to express coz it took an hour to get 1oz last time! Poor hubby looked horrified though!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: LMAO. 


KellyC75 said:


> I can confirm that Gaviscon double action is working a lot better than rennies....:thumbup:
> 
> Jacket potatoes for din-dins tonite...:winkwink: Im having cottage cheese on mine

Hooray, food conversations! I was doing so well today - cereal and fruit for brekkie, healthy snack, veg & lentil soup and toast for lunch - so when I woke up I just had to have a packet of crisps and 2 biscuits with a cuppa! Tonights tea will be healthy though - grilled pork with tomato salsa (home made) with mushrooms, onions, courgettes etc and rice. Yumm- One of my favourites. 



Nessicle said:


> Everyone like my piccies I bought from Ebay for the nursery? They were only a tenner handmade!




- Butterfly - said:


> Awww ness they are really cute!!

Aw arent they lovely - I would say cute but everyone has beaten me to it.

Thanks all I did have a nice sleep - and unusually feel better (normally napping in the day makes me feel crap) 
Its turned into a nice day too - this time yesterday the heavens had opened and it felt like the beginning of the Flood.

Mizze xx


----------



## spencerbear

Kelly - I have 2 younger brothers one 19 and one 18. Im closer to the 19yr old but its great having them around. I also have an 18 yr old, she will be 19 3 days before this one is due. When i had my little girl 2 yrs ago, she wasnt impressed but aboslutely adores her now. This time round she is so excited she wants to be my birthing partner, which im looking forward to. 


I use lanisohl nipple cream, was going to give up last time from being so sore but this cream works wonders.


----------



## KellyC75

spencerbear said:


> Kelly - I have 2 younger brothers one 19 and one 18. Im closer to the 19yr old but its great having them around. I also have an 18 yr old, she will be 19 3 days before this one is due. When i had my little girl 2 yrs ago, she wasnt impressed but aboslutely adores her now. This time round she is so excited she wants to be my birthing partner, which im looking forward to.
> 
> 
> I use lanisohl nipple cream, was going to give up last time from being so sore but this cream works wonders.


I thought I was the only one of the 'dreamers' with such a huge age gap...Nice to see im not the only mad one! :wacko:

Its so lovely that she is so excited...:cloud9: My Son (DS1) is really excited too, he was so pleased that he is having a Sister :happydance: & he is looking forward to the 4d scan more than my 7 year old (DS2)


----------



## Xaviersmom

Anyone notice we are over 100,000 views?


----------



## KellyC75

Xaviersmom said:


> Anyone notice we are over 100,000 views?


Yes, I did....:happydance:

But didnt want to say anything, as im usually the one that points out when we reach each thousand post....& keep telling myself I need to get out more :blush::haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Xaviersmom said:


> Anyone notice we are over 100,000 views?

wow we're famous!! lol:dohh:


----------



## spencerbear

KellyC75 said:


> Xaviersmom said:
> 
> 
> Anyone notice we are over 100,000 views?
> 
> 
> Yes, I did....:happydance:
> 
> But didnt want to say anything, as im usually the one that points out when we reach each thousand post....& keep telling myself I need to get out more :blush::haha:Click to expand...

Think maybe we all do lol

And no kelly your not the only mad one x


----------



## Nessicle

yay for 100,000 views he he!! 

aw thanks girls!! The photo doesnt do them justice to be honest they're much cuter in real life and will look ace in the nursery :D 

Definitely Mizze re the nursery furniture I saw some of the prices even on Argos website and Tesco and just because it has "nursery" in front of the word furniture the price is almost tripled!! 

My HiP grant will cover the cost of my nursery furniture so it's going straight on the credit card lol midwife has remembered to fill in my form so it's ready for collection now :D x


----------



## Nessicle

oooh 100 days to go for me tomorrow then double figures on Thursday :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

Yey Ness for double figures! Seems ages ago i went to double :shrug:


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> oooh 100 days to go for me tomorrow then double figures on Thursday :happydance:

:wohoo: 9 days left in triple figures for me! I remember being desperate to get under 200 days!

Mizze


----------



## ducky1502

Kelly - I had their pregnancy treatment which is leg and foot massage, a bump mask to help with stretchmarks and a facial. It was definately lovely :) very relaxing. Their treatments are overpriced but that's center parcs for u lol.

I'm loving that I've started a 'foof' trend :happydance: lol. My OH laughs at me all the time for the words I come out with!


----------



## mrsbling

Evening ladies :hi:

Went for my 28 week appointment today with the doctor and she said my blood tests came back showing slight amemia, and I have slight protein in my water too, so they just need to keep an eye on me. Luckily my blood pressure is normal :)

.....just means I need to eat more spinach (or other leafy green veg) and more red meat - then take 2 pregnacare tablets a day with some orange juice :thumbup: all good fun hey!!!! :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> oooh 100 days to go for me tomorrow then double figures on Thursday :happydance:
> 
> :wohoo: 9 days left in triple figures for me! I remember being desperate to get under 200 days!
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...

Yippee to all of us!! 6 days for me!! Although strictly speaking I'm already there cos I think my cs will be at 39 weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

mrsbling said:


> Evening ladiew :hi:
> 
> Went for my 28 week appointment today with the doctor and she said my blood tests came back showing slight amemia, and I have slight protein in my water too, so they just need to keep an eye on me. Luckily my blood pressure is normal :)
> 
> .....just means I need to eat more spinach (or other leafy green veg) and more red meat - then take 2 pregnacare tablets a day with some orange juice :thumbup: all good fun hey!!!! :)

Aww hun - get that spinich down you!! I used to eat spinich uncooked with egg mayo sandwiches and really enjoyed them - just like a bigger version of egg and cress!!

Did the doctor measure the fundal height?

:flower:


----------



## mrsbling

- Butterfly - said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladiew :hi:
> 
> Went for my 28 week appointment today with the doctor and she said my blood tests came back showing slight amemia, and I have slight protein in my water too, so they just need to keep an eye on me. Luckily my blood pressure is normal :)
> 
> .....just means I need to eat more spinach (or other leafy green veg) and more red meat - then take 2 pregnacare tablets a day with some orange juice :thumbup: all good fun hey!!!! :)
> 
> Aww hun - get that spinich down you!! I used to eat spinich uncooked with egg mayo sandwiches and really enjoyed them - just like a bigger version of egg and cress!!
> 
> Did the doctor measure the fundal height?
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Oooh yes, she was very good, she said I was measuring 28 weeks and listened to the HB too. 

I have a 4D Growth scan at the weekend so will be good to hear if she is exactly on target (as she has been previously) as Babybond have measured me a few days ahead of NHS as their measurements are a bit more detailed - probably as they have more time to do them!!! :) x


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> Kelly - I had their pregnancy treatment which is leg and foot massage, a bump mask to help with stretchmarks and a facial. It was definately lovely :) very relaxing. Their treatments are overpriced but that's center parcs for u lol.

Sounds like bliss...:kiss: I am defo booking it :thumbup:




- Butterfly - said:


> Yippee to all of us!! 6 days for me!! Although strictly speaking I'm already there cos I think my cs will be at 39 weeks!! :happydance:

When will you be deciding/getting your date? :shrug:



mrsbling said:


> I have a 4D Growth scan at the weekend so will be good to hear if she is exactly on target (as she has been previously) as Babybond have measured me a few days ahead of NHS as their measurements are a bit more detailed - probably as they have more time to do them!!! :) x


Is there anything making you have a 4d growth scan? :shrug:**curiously asks**


----------



## Kerrieann

Had my 28 week apt today, it went really well, saw my usual midwife who is lovely, we talked about homebirth and i said i only want one so i can have a waterbirth as our hospital only has 1 pool! And she said theres a birthing centre 30 mins away so im going to have a look at that! Im measuring 29 weeks, listened to babys heartbeat and hes head down now whereas hes normaly breech and have booked in for my bloods!


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Had my 28 week apt today, it went really well, saw my usual midwife who is lovely, we talked about homebirth and i said i only want one so i can have a waterbirth as our hospital only has 1 pool! And she said theres a birthing centre 30 mins away so im going to have a look at that! Im measuring 29 weeks, listened to babys heartbeat and hes head down no whereas hes normalyy breech and have booked in for my bloods!

All positive news then Kerrie....:happydance: Really pleased for you

Well, apart from booking the bloods! :dohh:


----------



## mrsbling

mrsbling said:


> I have a 4D Growth scan at the weekend so will be good to hear if she is exactly on target (as she has been previously) as Babybond have measured me a few days ahead of NHS as their measurements are a bit more detailed - probably as they have more time to do them!!! :) x




Kellyc75 said:

> Is there anything making you have a 4d growth scan? :shrug:**curiously asks**

No - I just wanted a 4D scan, and their 4D growth scan is only £139 ....then I am going to buy the CD with all of the photos on for just £10. You automaticaly get a DVD and some b&W piccies with the package anyway - so thought it would be nice to see how big she is too :) x .....hoping they dont say she is going to be huge :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

mrsbling said:


> No - I just wanted a 4D scan, and their 4D growth scan is only £139 ....then I am going to buy the CD with all of the photos on for just £10. You automaticaly get a DVD and some b&W piccies with the package anyway - so thought it would be nice to see how big she is too :) x .....hoping they dont say she is going to be huge :haha:

I think I will have a re-look at the packages where im getting my 4d, as i'd love to know what LO may be :baby:

I feel huge already & its all LO...:dohh:


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladiew :hi:
> 
> Went for my 28 week appointment today with the doctor and she said my blood tests came back showing slight amemia, and I have slight protein in my water too, so they just need to keep an eye on me. Luckily my blood pressure is normal :)
> 
> .....just means I need to eat more spinach (or other leafy green veg) and more red meat - then take 2 pregnacare tablets a day with some orange juice :thumbup: all good fun hey!!!! :)
> 
> Aww hun - get that spinich down you!! I used to eat spinich uncooked with egg mayo sandwiches and really enjoyed them - just like a bigger version of egg and cress!!
> Did the doctor measure the fundal height?
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Ive had spinach like that too. - It goes really well uncooked as salad leaves with a steak too - mmmmmm Oh im getting hungry again now. 
Im sure all will be fine MrsBling. 



Kerrieann said:


> Had my 28 week apt today, it went really well, saw my usual midwife who is lovely, we talked about homebirth and i said i only want one so i can have a waterbirth as our hospital only has 1 pool! And she said theres a birthing centre 30 mins away so im going to have a look at that! Im measuring 29 weeks, listened to babys heartbeat and hes head down now whereas hes normaly breech and have booked in for my bloods!

Good news then Kelly - I have a 25 wk appt next week (or I will) but im sure at 28 weeks it was only bloods - hmmmm must go and have a look at my notes im sure the MW wrote it in there. I need to keep a note of things to ask my MW too as im sure I will forget.....

Ouch! Im getting stabby pains in my boobs again - havent had those for weeks.... Time for more cream on them I think. No leakage yet and id like to keep it like that I think! 

Mizze xx


----------



## mrsbling

KellyC75 said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> No - I just wanted a 4D scan, and their 4D growth scan is only £139 ....then I am going to buy the CD with all of the photos on for just £10. You automaticaly get a DVD and some b&W piccies with the package anyway - so thought it would be nice to see how big she is too :) x .....hoping they dont say she is going to be huge :haha:
> 
> I think I will have a re-look at the packages where im getting my 4d, as i'd love to know what LO may be :baby:
> 
> I feel huge already & its all LO...:dohh:Click to expand...

Yeah I thought that the price was very good ..... ooh and I also have a £20 discount voucher (I forgot about that), as I have been there twice before :happydance: I am sure you will find a good package at your local centre ;) 


I feel huge too, but doctor said I dont look like I have put any weight on at all, and its all baby - must have hollow legs after all the choclate I have eaten recently :haha:


----------



## Mizze

Mizze said:


> Ouch! Im getting stabby pains in my boobs again - havent had those for weeks.... Time for more cream on them I think. No leakage yet and id like to keep it like that I think!
> 
> Mizze xx

Arrrrgh! Famous last words just lightly squeezed a nipple and got yellow leakage - Oooooh that freaks me out completely. :brat:

Mizze


----------



## Clementine200

Thank you all for such a lovely welcome! My due date is 5th December and I haven't bought/done a thing!

This is super fast moving thread, I am struggling to keep up :oops:

x


----------



## mummyclo

Glad your appointment went ok Kerrie :happydance:
xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kelly - I won't know my date until I have my 34 week scan (to check the placenta) as I am seeing a consultant that day too. I am hoping to avoid the conversation about whether I'm having vbac or cs with my midwife as no doubt she'll try to pursuade me vbac and I have really already made up my mind.

What 4d package have you chosen?


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> Glad your appointment went ok Kerrie :happydance:
> xx

me too :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> Kelly - I won't know my date until I have my 34 week scan (to check the placenta) as I am seeing a consultant that day too. I am hoping to avoid the conversation about whether I'm having vbac or cs with my midwife as no doubt she'll try to pursuade me vbac and I have really already made up my mind.
> 
> What 4d package have you chosen?

The midwife/consultant didnt even discuss a vbac with me, I just said that both boys had been brow presentation & that this one probably would be too & they said Ok, lets get you a date! :dohh:

We havent choosen the 4d package yet, but possibly getting the £100 one plus a dvd of an extra £20....Not too sure yet?....:shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

Nite Girls.....Im off to catch up on some Tv before bed! :kiss: But first I am making a hot chocolate, with squirty cream on top! :winkwink:


----------



## mrsbling

KellyC75 said:


> Nite Girls.....Im off to catch up on some Tv before bed! :kiss: But first I am making a hot chocolate, with squirty cream on top! :winkwink:

Oooh that sounds great......gonna have to go and get me some minstrels now!!!!!


----------



## Mizze

Mmmm hot chocolate

DH has bought me strawberry tart! :wohoo:

Mizze


----------



## spencerbear

Yum Hot chocolate and a strawberry tart..... all ive got is some jaffa cakes or a flake. Seriously need to do some shopping ::cry:


----------



## lozzy21

Phew i finaly managed to catch up.

Who ever said about having a big age gap. There is 19 years between me and my youngest brother. He will be an uncle when hes 4 lol.


Had my GTT this morning and the results are fine, forgot how much i hate lucozade!!!!
Picked up my femmebrace today so ill take a pic to show you the sexyness of it :rofl:

I think iv finaly popped, my bump is now noticable no matter what i where :D


----------



## lozzy21

Mmmmmm OH got me some ben and jerrys choc brownie frozen yogurt, yummy and low fat


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks for mentioning jaffa cakes, i just ate a whole bloody pack!! :haha: Grrr heartburn :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

Morning all. Dunno y im awake when i can sleep in. May go back to sleep lol. One of my best friends found out shes having a boy yesterday :) so happy. Means my lil man already has a play buddy. 

Anyone doing anything nice today?

Only a couple of days left til third tri for a few of us :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Who ever said about having a big age gap. There is 19 years between me and my youngest brother. He will be an uncle when hes 4 lol.

Great news on your GTT results...:thumbup:

It was me talking of age gaps, as between my DS1 & this LO there will be an 18 year gap....So, how do you & your Borother get on? :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> Anyone doing anything nice today?
> 
> Only a couple of days left til third tri for a few of us :happydance:

Good Morning...:flower:

I had a bad nite with indigestion last night, was up loads...:cry: So probably wont be doing anything today :nope:

I have already moved to 3rd tri, as im having baby a week early, thought it best that I start getting organised sooner rather than later! :winkwink:


----------



## spencerbear

Im not doing anything today, my lo is sick, so shopping plans on hold for another day.

I am however internet shopping for my nappies, think i have finally sorted out which ones to use, so just looking at designs, dont think ill order until after scan on 30th just in case we see the sex then x


----------



## Pixxie

Morning all, I was rudely awoken by my cat wailing at another cat in my front garden this morning :dohh: 

Ducky you have a squashed baby! Jealous! 

Double digits finally :happydance: Cant wait for 3rd tri, everything seems to be going so fast now... I keep thinking about how long we have left and it scares the crap out of me... we still havnt even decorated the nursery or bought the cot :dohh: xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ducky - make the most of bein able to go bk to sleep. Enjoy a lie in! 8am is a lie in to me these days! 

Spencerbear - glad u managed to get ur head round cloth nappies!! 

I'm havin a can't b arsed mornin lol my girl is a gem tho (even if she did wake me at 4) she's sat here watching cbeebies! 

I had nachos last night n they were so fab I want some now lol


----------



## spencerbear

nikki-lou25 said:


> Ducky - make the most of bein able to go bk to sleep. Enjoy a lie in! 8am is a lie in to me these days!
> 
> Spencerbear - glad u managed to get ur head round cloth nappies!!
> 
> I'm havin a can't b arsed mornin lol my girl is a gem tho (even if she did wake me at 4) she's sat here watching cbeebies!
> 
> I had nachos last night n they were so fab I want some now lol

Becca is usually up by 6 but since she is ill, she has ben up since 3 and is now being a stroppy mare...

Not sure if i have it completely sussed but think im grasping the concept and just to be brave have order a neutral wee notions.....thinking that actually getting my hands on 1 might help more lol

I love nachos especially with melted cheese on them yummy, now yuve got me thinking food again :haha:


----------



## cho

morning :)
Havent been able to get on much l;ately, still have my mum here so busy, and been doing lots of cupboard sorting lol
Has anyone else been getting pains at night when they turn, i think its round lig again ?
Everytime i turn i have to do it real slow itsquite uncomfy :(

Glad to hear everyones bubs are doing well. I have my 28 week appiontment next week with the anti-d not happy!
On another note think i may have a fatter baby today :happydance: x


----------



## WILSMUM

yeah charlotte I'm finding it more difficult to turn over and stuff in bed and have to move really slowly and hold my bump!!!

Bubs has been really active all yesterday evening and today it seems to be sleeping with a foot wedged under my rib cage!!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I need to take a leaf out of your book n sort some cupboards!! 

I was gettin pains when I turned over in bed but I got a dream genii pillow on sun n I've been so much better since then, I tend to stay on my left side now too!


----------



## KellyC75

spencerbear said:


> Im not doing anything today, my lo is sick, so shopping plans on hold for another day.

Aww, hope your LO feels better soon :hugs:



c.holdway said:


> morning :)
> Havent been able to get on much l;ately, still have my mum here so busy, and been doing lots of cupboard sorting lol
> Has anyone else been getting pains at night when they turn, i think its round lig again ?
> Everytime i turn i have to do it real slow itsquite uncomfy :(
> 
> Glad to hear everyones bubs are doing well. I have my 28 week appiontment next week with the anti-d not happy!
> On another note think i may have a fatter baby today :happydance: x

Morning :flower: 

Wow, sorting cupboards....:thumbup: Good on you ~ it'll feel great when its all done

& yeah, I get pains when I turn over in bed, I move like a hippo! :dohh:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lol @ move like a hippo! I must say I'm the same n I'm not very graceful lol before I for the pillow I'd literally throw myself over from left to right coz if I move slow my back hurts lol


I still love pregnancy though!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Kelly -
> What 4d package have you chosen?
> 
> 
> We havent choosen the 4d package yet, but possibly getting the £100 one plus a dvd of an extra £20....Not too sure yet?....:shrug:Click to expand...

 Well I would say they will do a wellbeing check as part of that scan which includes taking all the growth measurements :thumbup:



KellyC75 said:


> Nite Girls.....Im off to catch up on some Tv before bed! :kiss: But first I am making a hot chocolate, with squirty cream on top! :winkwink:

 Yum yum yum



lozzy21 said:


> Had my GTT this morning and the results are fine, forgot how much i hate lucozade!!!!
> Picked up my femmebrace today so ill take a pic to show you the sexyness of it :rofl:
> 
> I think iv finaly popped, my bump is now noticable no matter what i where :D

 yay to GTT results :happydance:



Kerrieann said:


> Thanks for mentioning jaffa cakes, i just ate a whole bloody pack!! :haha: Grrr heartburn :haha:

 a whole pack :sick: I could easily manage half a pack though!! :haha:



KellyC75 said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone doing anything nice today?
> 
> Only a couple of days left til third tri for a few of us :happydance:
> 
> Good Morning...:flower:
> 
> I had a bad nite with indigestion last night, was up loads...:cry: So probably wont be doing anything today :nope:
> 
> I have already moved to 3rd tri, as im having baby a week early, thought it best that I start getting organised sooner rather than later! :winkwink:Click to expand...

 I saw someone move to 3rd tri when she was only 24 weeks!! I don't think anyone really minds. I just wish our thread was there too :blush:



Pixxie said:


> Double digits finally :happydance: Cant wait for 3rd tri, everything seems to be going so fast now... I keep thinking about how long we have left and it scares the crap out of me... we still havnt even decorated the nursery or bought the cot :dohh: xx

 Yay for double digits :thumbup:



c.holdway said:


> morning :)
> Havent been able to get on much l;ately, still have my mum here so busy, and been doing lots of cupboard sorting lol
> Has anyone else been getting pains at night when they turn, i think its round lig again ?
> Everytime i turn i have to do it real slow itsquite uncomfy :(
> 
> Glad to hear everyones bubs are doing well. I have my 28 week appiontment next week with the anti-d not happy!
> On another note think i may have a fatter baby today :happydance: x

 Having to turn very slowly gets more cumbersome the bigger we get unfortunately :blush:


----------



## - Butterfly -

nikki-lou25 said:


> Lol @ move like a hippo! I must say I'm the same n I'm not very graceful lol before I for the pillow I'd literally throw myself over from left to right coz if I move slow my back hurts lol
> 
> 
> I still love pregnancy though!!!

I always end up sleeping on my back. It's where I am most comfortable :shrug: I move to my sides but when I wake up Im on my back and that's with pillows behind my back :shrug:


----------



## cho

oh glad im not the only one!
im ironing bubs clothes today and its not fun :( 
i needed to do it all cos i said to dh i dont feel ready for bubs in the slightest i know there is a lot that needs doing to the house ect before he comes.


----------



## - Butterfly -

c.holdway said:


> oh glad im not the only one!
> im ironing bubs clothes today and its not fun :(
> i needed to do it all cos i said to dh i dont feel ready for bubs in the slightest i know there is a lot that needs doing to the house ect before he comes.

Please tell me you're not ironing sleepsuits and vests? :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

OMG i am soooo tired lately! I went to bed at about half 8 and woke up at half 10!!! 
Need to get some ironing and stuff done today too charlotte, also need to clear out the spare/babies room! :sleep:


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> oh glad im not the only one!
> im ironing bubs clothes today and its not fun :(
> i needed to do it all cos i said to dh i dont feel ready for bubs in the slightest i know there is a lot that needs doing to the house ect before he comes.


I keep having those feeling too....:wacko:


----------



## ducky1502

I went back to sleep until half 10 :D was amazing! Didn't roll out of bed until 11 and now I'm still in my dressing gown. OH never needs to know lol. I always feel guilty being lazy because he works such long hours. I guess I'm working too..... I'm cooking our son :haha:

Thinking of booking some kind of growth scan for about 35/36wks if the estimated weight etc I'm given at my 4d scan seem big. One on my biggest fears is having a HUGE baby and seeing as OH and his brothers were all huge there's a good chance this lil one will be. But we will see how I feel closer to the time.

I've decided I wanna go for cloth nappies but with this being my first baby and first real experience with a baby I want to get the hang of looking after him first so going to use disposables for a while until I feel ready to move onto cloth ones. It's one less thing to stress about right at the beginning.

Charlotte if you have a fatter baby does that mean mine is fatter too?! Hope so :happydance:

Me and OH aren't even slightly prepared for this baby. We need to get our butts into gear but with money being tight it's difficult. His payday is on friday though so should all ease up a lot then :) My HIP grant should be through very soon though. £60 is going on the 4D scan, about £35 is going on moses, changing mat, baby box and potentially a highchair that we have got super duper cheap and then the rest will go towards furniture I think. 

Part of me wishes I had never listened to my mum...... whenever I talked of buying stuff earlier on in the pregnancy she would tell me to wait and see what I need at the end as loads of people will buy me gifts. Well I listened and have hardly got anything yet and now we only have 3 paydays left to get it all :( I know people will buy us gifts but who is going to buy our furniture?!?! That's a pretty big gift lol. If I could start over I would definately start buying sooner.


----------



## ducky1502

yay fat baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

and on another exciting note I just checked my bank and the £190 is in my savings account :D I only sent it off last tuesday evening 2nd class and I've got it already.


----------



## mummyclo

ducky1502 said:


> yay fat baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance: Yey everyones babies are getting fatter!! :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck Nat (Nut_Shake) for your scan today :baby::baby:


----------



## mummyclo

Wow! Lucky you ducky! Im still waiting for mine :(


----------



## spencerbear

Cant believe this, got signed off from work cause of my spd and got told to see physio. Said they wanted me to see physio before going back to work. Noe being told cant see physio until mid October!!!! So do i take a chance that 2.5 weeks rest has helped or do i go back to doctor for another sick note.......


----------



## mummyclo

If they don't want yo to go back before, ask if you can see a physio earlier? :shrug:


----------



## spencerbear

Ive tried, they have got my on the cancelation list but there are 4 people ahead of me on that too....


----------



## mummyclo

Hmmmmm........ i dont know hun, mayb take your maternity early if the money is a prob?
Depends how you feel really, if you feel ok to go back, then i would :shrug:


----------



## cho

- Butterfly - said:
 

> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> oh glad im not the only one!
> im ironing bubs clothes today and its not fun :(
> i needed to do it all cos i said to dh i dont feel ready for bubs in the slightest i know there is a lot that needs doing to the house ect before he comes.
> 
> Please tell me you're not ironing sleepsuits and vests? :shrug:Click to expand...

Sure am, i have washed it all so needs ironing :)



ducky1502 said:


> yay fat baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wahoo:happydance:


----------



## cho

we posted our hipgrant 29th so hopefully we will get ours next few days then x


----------



## Nessicle

AFternoon all! 

Had a hectic morning at work this morning! Just been catching up!

Lozzy great news on your GTT! 

Charlotte - I've ironed all the vests and sleepsuits too :thumbup: 

Nat - hope little princess is behaving today and gives you a good look of her little bro'!! 

Yay for fat babies everyone and great news on mw appts all going well! 

As for me, well I had a shite night last night. I finished work at 5.30pm, nipped to Tesco for some chicken breasts that ended up costing me £4 cos they only had organic (I HATE being ripped off lol) bump was aching all afternoon so was desperate to just get home and chill out.....6.40pm and I was still stood at the bus stop, cold, hungry, wet and tired and aching everywhere :( I ended up ordering a taxi and guess what turns up just as my taxi does...?! The damn bus! Cost me £7 to get home so all in all £11 just for some stupid chicken breasts I could've cried! I vented on facebook using the "f" word and OH told me off for swearing on there! Err sorry Dad didnt know at nearly 27 I wasnt allowed to use the F word when angry! He said it made me look unclassy! cheeky twat! I ignored him all night lol . 

Still feeling rubbish about work just don't want to be here now, decided I'm just staying quiet and not talking about much til I go off on mat leave in 10 weeks. Seems like forever away! 

On a positive note my 5ft pregnancy pillow arrived just now :happydance: hoping to be able to get comfortable tonight for a change! My bump is so sore from coughing and I get pains through it when I lay on my side at the moment it's so uncomfortable! Hoping this will help! 

I'm feeling Ava move so much more now she's getting bigger. Literally feel her moving non stop!


----------



## mummyclo

Awwwwwww Ness :hugs:
Im so sorry you had such a crappy night! If i lived near you i would have come picked you up! Was there noone you could call?
I hope the 10 weeks left at work go quick for you! Im already bored not working :haha:


----------



## cho

ness dont you drive? x


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> Awwwwwww Ness :hugs:
> Im so sorry you had such a crappy night! If i lived near you i would have come picked you up! Was there noone you could call?
> I hope the 10 weeks left at work go quick for you! Im already bored not working :haha:

Aw bless you! :flower: 

Unfortunately no one I could've called and OH wasnt feeling well and wouldnt come pick me up anway as it's a nightmare getting in and out of Leeds between 4 and 7pm :( FX it does fly by :flower:



c.holdway said:


> ness dont you drive? x

I do hun yeah but OH uses the car to get to and from work and even if I did have use, the cost of parking in Leeds is about £15 a day at least :( 

There are some smaller cheaper car parks on the outskirts that charge about £3.50 a day but you have to get there around 7am and they're about 2 miles walk in to the city centre so sorta defeats the object IMO lol xx


----------



## mummyclo

I hate the cost of parking!!! As if we don't pay enough tax, council tax etc! :(


----------



## ducky1502

I didn't have any breakfast this morning cause I got up late so now all I want to do is EAT!!!


----------



## mummyclo

I waited till lunch time to eat too Ducky :blush:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I just had jacket potato with cheese n beans! Yum!! Must ave been good as fussy lil miss Aimee ate all hers too! Now we're watching mr tumble n I'm tryin to stay awake!

Ness sorry ur evening was crap! I didn't notice u swear on fb but wouldn't have though anythin if I did! Ignore o.h lol ur allowed a rant!


----------



## mummyclo

YUM!! Jacket Potato! :munch:
Hungry again now! :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

just back from work and had to get changed! Had a hoody and my denim jacket on when I took DS to school this morning to went to work with hoody, apron and denim jacket and ended up melting!!!! Damn weather! So have now changed into a t-shirt!

Gotta have some lunch but don't know what to have and cba to make anything!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

nikki-lou25 said:



> I just had jacket potato with cheese n beans! Yum!! Must ave been good as fussy lil miss Aimee ate all hers too! Now we're watching mr tumble n I'm tryin to stay awake!
> 
> Ness sorry ur evening was crap! I didn't notice u swear on fb but wouldn't have though anythin if I did! Ignore o.h lol ur allowed a rant!




mummyclo said:


> YUM!! Jacket Potato! :munch:
> Hungry again now! :haha:

me too! Jacket with cheese & Beans! must be the preggo's lunch of choice today lol! Anouska think you have to have the same now :haha: 

And well done Aimee!! 

lol thanks Nikki - that's what I said to OH too and he was just like "Oh whatever I'm not arguing with you" I sat and cried in the bath like a right idiot lol x


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hey all!!

Just to let you know i went back for another 4D scan today, posted some pics in 2nd tri.

Was amazing!

Hope you're all good, will catch up with everything i've missed a bit later on xxxx


----------



## mummyclo

Yey Nat!! Ill go have a look now! :happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

:flower:


ducky1502 said:


> yay fat baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Yay :happydance:




spencerbear said:


> Cant believe this, got signed off from work cause of my spd and got told to see physio. Said they wanted me to see physio before going back to work. Noe being told cant see physio until mid October!!!! So do i take a chance that 2.5 weeks rest has helped or do i go back to doctor for another sick note.......

 If you don't feel upto work then get a sick note. 



c.holdway said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> oh glad im not the only one!
> im ironing bubs clothes today and its not fun :(
> i needed to do it all cos i said to dh i dont feel ready for bubs in the slightest i know there is a lot that needs doing to the house ect before he comes.
> 
> Please tell me you're not ironing sleepsuits and vests? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Sure am, i have washed it all so needs ironing :) Respect to you!! I was planning on ironing the clothes I've washed but was just going to fold sleepsuits and vests!! I think I'm way too lazy! :dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## mummyclo

I don't have any non bio to wash my baby clothes in yet :dohh:
Just put some leek and potato soup on, to use up some veggies! :)


----------



## Pixxie

Baby is obviously determined to scare me to death today, going to the hospital soon to get checked out since she hasnt moved much at all toady :( :wacko: I hope she's ok


----------



## nikki-lou25

Pixxie, I replied in 3rd tri to you but I bet she will be just fine. I found that every time I went n they put me on the monitor Aimee played up to them n made me look like a fibber ;) 

Big hugs to you though coz its not nice n it does worry you :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi girls heres my 28 week bump pics!! :happydance: I feel huge! Will catch up on all the posts in a min x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Wow lookin fab!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

WOW Kerrie your bump just keeps growin! It a lil bigger than mine :)
But a bit more pert, as i have some fat :blush:


----------



## Kerrieann

Pixxie i hope evrythings ok, im sure shes just having a quiet day :hugs:

Great pics nat!!! :yipee:

Charlotte im ironing all my sleepsuits and vests too, its so mundane, i remeber with Jake i only did the vests and sleepsuits for the first month or so and then i couldnt be arsed to iron them anymore lol, too many!

My midwife didnt have any hip forms so she said to get one at my next apt in 6 weeks!! Ill be 34 weeks then!!!


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> I don't have any non bio to wash my baby clothes in yet :dohh:
> Just put some leek and potato soup on, to use up some veggies! :)

I bought some Asda own brand Non-bio for about £2.65 and its smells divine!! I was sniffing Ava's clothes while I was washing them :haha: 



Pixxie said:


> Baby is obviously determined to scare me to death today, going to the hospital soon to get checked out since she hasnt moved much at all toady :( :wacko: I hope she's ok

Aww Pixxie sorry to hear that hun, sure she is just being a little monkey but keep us updated. Do you have a doppler? I was going to give mine away on BandB once I got to 3rd tri but think it's handy to have just in case x


----------



## mummyclo

Pixxie, try not to worry, my Lil man had a real quiet day yesterday! 
Has your LO moved at all today?
Sure everything is FINE!
:hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> I just had jacket potato with cheese n beans! Yum!! Must ave been good as fussy lil miss Aimee ate all hers too! Now we're watching mr tumble n I'm tryin to stay awake!
> 
> Ness sorry ur evening was crap! I didn't notice u swear on fb but wouldn't have though anythin if I did! Ignore o.h lol ur allowed a rant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> YUM!! Jacket Potato! :munch:
> Hungry again now! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> me too! Jacket with cheese & Beans! must be the preggo's lunch of choice today lol! Anouska think you have to have the same now :haha:
> 
> And well done Aimee!!
> 
> lol thanks Nikki - that's what I said to OH too and he was just like "Oh whatever I'm not arguing with you" I sat and cried in the bath like a right idiot lol xClick to expand...


I ended up with a bowl of rice krispies! couldn't be bothered with anything else besides all we have in was bread cheese and beans, no jacket pots!


Bumps looking great kerrie and pixie let us know how it goes at hosp i'm sure it'll be fine :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I don't have any non bio to wash my baby clothes in yet :dohh:
> Just put some leek and potato soup on, to use up some veggies! :)
> 
> I bought some Asda own brand Non-bio for about £2.65 and its smells divine!! I was sniffing Ava's clothes while I was washing them :haha:
> 
> Thanks, will have a look at that! :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> Baby is obviously determined to scare me to death today, going to the hospital soon to get checked out since she hasnt moved much at all toady :( :wacko: I hope she's ok


:hugs: Im sure everything is fine....My LO is also having a quiet day too, but I have felt her gently moving now & then

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

lol Anouska I get like that at tea time sometimes - OH will be having a nice glutenous pizza and I just can't be bothered to make a gluten free one from scratch so I end up with a bowl of rice krispies or cornflakes! 

yeah have a nosy Chloe it's lush and decently priced x


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrie....Loving the bump :kiss:


----------



## KellyC75

Oh noooooo....Dont start on cereal talk :dohh:

Have you Girls seen my thread in 2nd Tri? Its called 'whats your fav cereal?' :winkwink:


----------



## WILSMUM

i just really didn't fancy cheese or bread!
Mind u the rice krispies weren't as nice as I'd imagined!


I always use asda non bio, DH had bad ezcema as a child so has quite sensitive skin and I' still really carefully with what I put on DS's skin too. They do a sensitive honey and almond fabric softner as well which is lovely!


----------



## mummyclo

KellyC75 said:


> Oh noooooo....Dont start on cereal talk :dohh:
> 
> Have you Girls seen my thread in 2nd Tri? Its called 'whats your fav cereal?' :winkwink:

Yep! I have gone off cereal, but used to love coco pops :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

I always use Fairy & in Sainsburys at the mo' they have a HUGE box (80 washes) for £10 :thumbup:


----------



## ducky1502

Pixxie - Keep us all updated. I'm sure she's fine. Just being a little madam! Thinking of you xxxxx

Kerrie - Wow I love the bump :) going to do one to post on here on friday when I'm 27wks.

I am officially the LAZIEST cow ever today, nearly 5pm and I'm still in my dressing gown and only just bothered showering. OH will be home in an hour or two and I still haven't done ANYTHING apart from wash the bedding and I have no excuse to fob him off with :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> i just really didn't fancy cheese or bread!
> Mind u the rice krispies weren't as nice as I'd imagined!
> 
> 
> I always use asda non bio, DH had bad ezcema as a child so has quite sensitive skin and I' still really carefully with what I put on DS's skin too. They do a *sensitive honey and almond fabric softner *as well which is lovely!

I have that too!! :thumbup: lovely combo!! it smells divine!! 

Kerrie your bump is fabulous chick!! x


----------



## Nessicle

I've just sat and nommed my way through half a mug of angel delight I made myself....:blush: having spag bol when I get home in an hour too :haha: whoops!

My bump really aches today from coughing :( got an annoyed tickly cough and it won't go away it's driving me mad!! Poor little Ava is being shaken all over the joint every time i cough lol x


----------



## Kerrieann

mmm im cooking a shephards pie although i forgot to make the mash at first, baby brain! lol so now gotta make the mash then gotta wait for it all to cook in the oven, im starving!!

Yum angel delight, i love the butterscotch one!


----------



## spencerbear

Im sure everything will be ok pixie and she is just playing games with you, look forward to hearing later.

Me and becca are having scrambled egg on toast for dinner tonight, lol really cant be bothered with much else and i know she loves it.


----------



## mummyclo

Think i will have fish cakes tonight, and some homemade leek and potato soup for starter :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

I really enjoyed my egg on toast but im still hungry :cry:


----------



## ducky1502

I think I may have to go to kfc for dinner............... lol fatty!


----------



## mummyclo

ducky1502 said:


> I think I may have to go to kfc for dinner............... lol fatty!

YUM!!! I WISH! :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

spencerbear said:


> I really enjoyed my egg on toast but im still hungry :cry:

I was the same, had egg, waffle & beans & was still hungry, so had a bowl of sugar puffs....Now im making milkybar cakes with DS2.....My idea! :blush:


----------



## KellyC75

So pleased all is well for Pixxie & her LO :kiss:

Just read it on 3rd Tri (sure she'll be along in a mo')


----------



## mummyclo

Yum! CAKE! Damn i hate it when i hungry and lazy! :cry:


----------



## Pixxie

Thanks everyone, of course she is fine and started kicking the sensor as soon as it was on my belly, obviously didnt like it :haha: 

She scared me and OH to death the cheeky mare. Turns out as well that one of the midwives at the hospital is one of my primary school friends mum! Small world.

Kerrie lovely bump! 

I have no idea what to have for tea tonight, I dont fancy anything we have in :( xxx


----------



## cho

well i did half the ironing then gave up:haha: Think i will do more tomorrow!
Mmmm leek and potatoe soup sounds great!
I did chicken fajhitas and we just had them and they were delish and have just made balsamic chicken with peppers with the left overs and now i just want to eat that!!!!:blush:
Kerri your looking great!
Pixxie hope bubs is ok, Dylan has been slightly quieter last 3 days but i put it down to space now getting a little tight in there i think!
Ducky think it was you who was having kfc...... jealous!
oh and nutshake sw the scan pics on facebook, they look adorable:cloud9:


----------



## Kerrieann

what r milkybar cakes they sound delish?!


----------



## ducky1502

Yay pixxie :happydance: glad everything is ok :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Pixxie im so glad everything is ok :hugs: Shes being a little madam already! :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

ness started something cause im going to wait for becca to go to bed and have angel delight.......


----------



## spencerbear

Glad everything is ok pixie xx


----------



## ducky1502

I love strawberry angel delight :)


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> what r milkybar cakes they sound delish?!

They are lush....:kiss: You can get them in Tescos/Sainsburys

https://www.victoriafoods.co.uk/jane_creations/milkybar.htm


----------



## mummyclo

YEY! Glad all is well Pixxie! :)


----------



## KellyC75

Yummy....:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







milkybar cake.jpg
File size: 3.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## KellyC75

Grrr, you gotta wait for them to cool before adding the buttercream....:growlmad:

Right, they are going outside! :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

I think I might have to make the strawberry jelly in the cupboard...last time I did it though it didnt set :rofl: I can bake cakes and bread but ask me to make jelly and all hell breaks loose! x


----------



## ducky1502

I am SO embarassed at the state of my kitchen right now lol but too lazy to do anything about it. You know when you haven't done any washing up for a couple of days and you literally have NO plate, bowls, knives, forks....... I don't normally let it get that bad but had a busy couple of days and a seriously lazy one today.


----------



## Pixxie

ducky1502 said:


> I am SO embarassed at the state of my kitchen right now lol but too lazy to do anything about it. You know when you haven't done any washing up for a couple of days and you literally have NO plate, bowls, knives, forks....... I don't normally let it get that bad but had a busy couple of days and a seriously lazy one today.

Mine looks like this as well, but I totally cant be arsed :haha: xx


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> I am SO embarassed at the state of my kitchen right now lol but too lazy to do anything about it. You know when you haven't done any washing up for a couple of days and you literally have NO plate, bowls, knives, forks....... I don't normally let it get that bad but had a busy couple of days and a seriously lazy one today.

Ive had a seriously lazy week this week....:sleep:

Thank goodness for the dishwasher :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> Mine looks like this as well, but I totally *cant be arsed* :haha: xx

How funny....My Sister is taking the mick outa me today, cos all I keep saying (for the past week or so) is 'cant be ars*d!' :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

I miss my dishwasher... getting another one before baby is here though I think.


----------



## Pixxie

My OH promised me a dishwasher when we moved out of the 'flat of doom' (it was horrible :rofl: ) and into a house but alas, the kitchen is too small for a dishwasher...

I hate my kitchen, its so pokey. I have ONE drawer and its is a stupid place so you can only open it a little bit, I cant even put my cutlery in it! Its not even like we can move stuff round either because there is literally no more room... If I wanted a new kitchen we would have to get rid of the back door :| x


----------



## mummyclo

KellyC75 said:


> Grrr, you gotta wait for them to cool before adding the buttercream....:growlmad:
> 
> Right, they are going outside! :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> I miss my dishwasher... getting another one before baby is here though I think.

Think thats a great plan....:thumbup:


----------



## WILSMUM

ducky1502 said:


> Pixxie - Keep us all updated. I'm sure she's fine. Just being a little madam! Thinking of you xxxxx
> 
> Kerrie - Wow I love the bump :) going to do one to post on here on friday when I'm 27wks.
> 
> I am officially the LAZIEST cow ever today, nearly 5pm and I'm still in my dressing gown and only just bothered showering. OH will be home in an hour or two and I still haven't done ANYTHING apart from wash the bedding and I have no excuse to fob him off with :haha:

U have the perfect excuse to fob him off with anyway hun, yr pregnant - what better excuse than to sit about and do nothing!!!!!!

We have a little slim line dishwasher which is fine but certain things don't fit in, I've been managing to empty and fill the dishwasher up the last few days but have had a bit of a cba moment of washing up the bigger bits, DH has been worried about me overdoing it so he got up at 5am this morning and did all the leftover washing up, made scone bread for breakfast and then tidied the kitchen all back up again so it was all spotless when i got up this morning!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

WILSMUM said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Pixxie - Keep us all updated. I'm sure she's fine. Just being a little madam! Thinking of you xxxxx
> 
> Kerrie - Wow I love the bump :) going to do one to post on here on friday when I'm 27wks.
> 
> I am officially the LAZIEST cow ever today, nearly 5pm and I'm still in my dressing gown and only just bothered showering. OH will be home in an hour or two and I still haven't done ANYTHING apart from wash the bedding and I have no excuse to fob him off with :haha:
> 
> U have the perfect excuse to fob him off with anyway hun, yr pregnant - what better excuse than to sit about and do nothing!!!!!!
> 
> We have a little slim line dishwasher which is fine but certain things don't fit in, I've been managing to empty and fill the dishwasher up the last few days but have had a bit of a cba moment of washing up the bigger bits, DH has been worried about me overdoing it so he got up at 5am this morning and did all the leftover washing up, made scone bread for breakfast and then tidied the kitchen all back up again so it was all spotless when i got up this morning!!!!Click to expand...

Lucky YOU!! What a lovely husband you have! :thumbup:


----------



## Pixxie

WILSMUM said:


> U have the perfect excuse to fob him off with anyway hun, yr pregnant - what better excuse than to sit about and do nothing!!!!!!
> 
> We have a little slim line dishwasher which is fine but certain things don't fit in, I've been managing to empty and fill the dishwasher up the last few days but have had a bit of a cba moment of washing up the bigger bits, DH has been worried about me overdoing it so he got up at 5am this morning and did all the leftover washing up, made scone bread for breakfast and then tidied the kitchen all back up again so it was all spotless when i got up this morning!!!!

If my OH did this I would be seriously suspicious.... I dont think he even knows where the kitchen is TBH


----------



## mrsbling

Glad all is well Pixxie :) its good to go and get things checked if you feel even slightly concerned :thumup: 

...... I think they are all being a bit quieter at the moment, maybe because its getting a bit tighter for them!!!! LO has had a quiet day too.... but probably because I was really busy so didnt notice quite as much. I keep a list of times that I feel movement throughout the working day, and she was definitley quieter today..... but once I got home, she hasnt stayed still!


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Pixxie - Keep us all updated. I'm sure she's fine. Just being a little madam! Thinking of you xxxxx
> 
> Kerrie - Wow I love the bump :) going to do one to post on here on friday when I'm 27wks.
> 
> I am officially the LAZIEST cow ever today, nearly 5pm and I'm still in my dressing gown and only just bothered showering. OH will be home in an hour or two and I still haven't done ANYTHING apart from wash the bedding and I have no excuse to fob him off with :haha:
> 
> U have the perfect excuse to fob him off with anyway hun, yr pregnant - what better excuse than to sit about and do nothing!!!!!!
> 
> We have a little slim line dishwasher which is fine but certain things don't fit in, I've been managing to empty and fill the dishwasher up the last few days but have had a bit of a cba moment of washing up the bigger bits, DH has been worried about me overdoing it so he got up at 5am this morning and did all the leftover washing up, made scone bread for breakfast and then tidied the kitchen all back up again so it was all spotless when i got up this morning!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky YOU!! What a lovely husband you have! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I know! Hes being really sweet and lovely and making a right fuss over me!!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Pixxie I'm so pleased all's well hun :flower:

My kitchen is a tip but that is Todds territory by agreement lol I do living room n bedrooms n he does bathroom n kitchen!

We're havin BBQ chicken wrapped in cheese n bacon - smells amazin! It's been in slow cooker since 3 :)

Nutshake your twins are adorable!!!!


----------



## spencerbear

think im going to yours for dinner tonight nikki


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> I don't have any non bio to wash my baby clothes in yet :dohh:
> Just put some leek and potato soup on, to use up some veggies! :)

 Wow you're a good girl - that's very healthy!! 



Pixxie said:


> Baby is obviously determined to scare me to death today, going to the hospital soon to get checked out since she hasnt moved much at all toady :( :wacko: I hope she's ok

 I've seen subsequent posts that she's all ok and I am so relieved and pleased to hear that.



WILSMUM said:


> Wow Wilsmum - that's some dh you have there! :thumbup:
> 
> Kerrie - your bump is beautiful xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pie and chips from the chipshop tonight for me but tbh I feel overly full now. Think my stomach maybe being squashed!!


----------



## mrsbling

nikki-lou25 said:


> Pixxie I'm so pleased all's well hun :flower:
> 
> My kitchen is a tip but that is Todds territory by agreement lol I do living room n bedrooms n he does bathroom n kitchen!
> 
> We're havin BBQ chicken wrapped in cheese n bacon - smells amazin! It's been in slow cooker since 3 :)
> 
> Nutshake your twins are adorable!!!!

OMG Nikki, I think your OH needs to come and train my DH!!!! He thinks he is hard done by as he has to load/unload the dishwasher and take out the bins once a week!!!! ...... oh yes he also does the washing (as he thinks its to heavy for me to carry).... BUT he tends to wash all of his Golfing clothes first!!!


----------



## mrsbling

OMG I heard a noise in my loft the other morning (4am!!!) and started to think it was a field mouse..... so I got the man out today and he thinks a bird or something is getting in, and has sorted the access out. We live very close to open fields and a golf course - and we have quite a big garden so theres always little field mice near by.......... but I was soooo relieved it wasnt a mouse!!!! I wouldnt have been able to sleep with worry :haha:

I am sure these things are sent to try our patience lol x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mrsbling - it's not as good as it sounds lol I have to kick him up the arse at times to do it ;) we agreed on it when we got our first house n it suits me fine coz he gets the yucky jobs like washing up, loo n bins etc haha!! 

Aww he's gettin a very grumpy dd ready for bed, hope she goes down ok coz I'm starvin


----------



## mrsbling

nikki-lou25 said:


> Mrsbling - it's not as good as it sounds lol I have to kick him up the arse at times to do it ;) we agreed on it when we got our first house n it suits me fine coz he gets the yucky jobs like washing up, loo n bins etc haha!!
> 
> Aww he's gettin a very grumpy dd ready for bed, hope she goes down ok coz I'm starvin

I cant believe you have him doing the toilets....... my DH thinks that the toilet fairy does them, and would not touch them even if he were paid lol.

I think DH is having pregnancy symptoms to empathise with me....... I have made fish and chips for tea with peas...... and DH has insisted he has cheesy PEAS?????? :haha: Not sure what thats about? - think he is craving lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

Cheesy peas??????? Can't say I've ever heard that combo before!?


----------



## Mizze

Well you lot have been busy today so this might be the mother of all multi-quotes! 



spencerbear said:


> Im not doing anything today, my lo is sick, so shopping plans on hold for another day.
> 
> I am however internet shopping for my nappies, think i have finally sorted out which ones to use, so just looking at designs, dont think ill order until after scan on 30th just in case we see the sex then x

Oh Spencerbear I really want to do cloth nappies too - which ones did you choose. 



Pixxie said:


> Double digits finally :happydance: Cant wait for 3rd tri, everything seems to be going so fast now... I keep thinking about how long we have left and it scares the crap out of me... we still havnt even decorated the nursery or bought the cot :dohh: xx

Congrats on the double digits - we havent done much and I feel so unprepared! 



nikki-lou25 said:


> I need to take a leaf out of your book n sort some cupboards!!
> 
> I was gettin pains when I turned over in bed but I got a dream genii pillow on sun n I've been so much better since then, I tend to stay on my left side now too!

I really need to get a dream genii pillow or something like it. My home pillows arent cutting it anymore. 



c.holdway said:


> oh glad im not the only one!
> *im ironing bubs clothes today and its not fun *

Eeek! Ironing! 



ducky1502 said:


> I've decided I wanna go for cloth nappies but with this being my first baby and first real experience with a baby I want to get the hang of looking after him first so going to use disposables for a while until I feel ready to move onto cloth ones. It's one less thing to stress about right at the beginning.

I wondered about this - im going to go with a newborn pack cos with the Boots vouchers I can get a free changing bag with them. After that though I do want to try the cloth ones. (Famous last words)



spencerbear said:


> Cant believe this, got signed off from work cause of my spd and got told to see physio. Said they wanted me to see physio before going back to work. Noe being told cant see physio until mid October!!!! So do i take a chance that 2.5 weeks rest has helped or do i go back to doctor for another sick note.......

Hon id go for the sick note -



Nessicle said:


> Charlotte - I've ironed all the vests and sleepsuits too :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Still feeling rubbish about work just don't want to be here now, decided I'm just staying quiet and not talking about much til I go off on mat leave in 10 weeks. Seems like forever away!

OMG - Im amoungst Ironing freaks!! :rofl: 

Aw hon - chin up about the job grit your teeth and count down the days. How exciting that you are feeling Ava all the time!! :)

Congrats to all on the FAT Babies!! 



Kerrieann said:


> Hi girls heres my 28 week bump pics!! :happydance: I feel huge! Will catch up on all the posts in a min x

Great Bump!! 



Pixxie said:


> Thanks everyone, of course she is fine and started kicking the sensor as soon as it was on my belly, obviously didnt like it :haha:

Yay! good news

Nat will have a look at the new 4D scans of your babies -asap.

Phew that was a marathon

OH has just ordered a meal for two from the chinese! That means chinese for tea tonight and tomorrow as there is always SO much more than even I can eat in full pregnancy mode - oh well so much for the eating well this week. 

Frankly with some stuff we have going on its a well deserved treat. 

Mizze xx


----------



## spankymclala

*Begin rant* 

OMG PEOPLE ARE BUGGING THE DOG CRAP OUT OF ME!!

*End rant*

Suppose to be going to an OB appointment and now my BP is going to be skyrocketed!


----------



## Mizze

Oooh forgot to say had an email from an old friend the other day - known her for 20 years but with her in Norwich and me in Swansea its mainly emails etc. and the occassional phone call. Anyway what with one thing and another I hadnt really spoken to her since about mid March. I finally managed to tell her that after the two miscarriages I was safely 24 weeks pregnant. Got an email from her today she is 26 weeks and was to afraid to tell me bcos she was worried id be sad!!! So amazed kids have never figured on her radar before - even with previous husband - guess she must finally have been bitten by the maternity bug - we will catch up properly on the weekend but I am AMAZED and so pleased!! After 20 years we will both finally have babies within a couple of weeks of one another. I will tell her about B&B but she is a deputy head in a large comp so I imagine her time for cruising this site is limited BUT she must be finishing at half term so I will try and persuade her on here!

Mizze xx :yipee:


----------



## Mizze

spankymclala said:


> *Begin rant*
> 
> OMG PEOPLE ARE BUGGING THE DOG CRAP OUT OF ME!!
> 
> *End rant*
> 
> Suppose to be going to an OB appointment and now my BP is going to be skyrocketed!

Breathe spanky! Breathe!

Mizze


----------



## spencerbear

Mizze - Ive bought a wee notions one but after that Pops ( a regular on bnb) sold me another wee notions, an ebay cheapie ( which apprently some girls swear by) and 2 ittis..... realy pleased with the start to my stash. Going to get spuggies wipes too..... Im using disposables for first couple of days until meconium has passed and then its cloth all the way.

https://weenotions.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5_313&products_id=4487

this is the one i bought x


----------



## Mizze

Thanks for that spencerbear - I have saved the link. I must spend sometime in the cloth nappy thread and do some proper research SOON!

Mizze xx


----------



## spencerbear

They have some great advice on there. That being said i didnt get it at first, had to get it explained t me lol.......

but also some great websites to look through, good luck with your trip into cloth x


----------



## mrsbling

nikki-lou25 said:


> Cheesy peas??????? Can't say I've ever heard that combo before!?

I know its just weird :wacko: .....he would have cheese on everything if it was up to him!!!! ...... now cheese and beans I can understand :thumbup:


----------



## ducky1502

Well I was a good girl and finally did the dishes and wiped the surfaces. I also kept away from KFC and had a fried egg sandwich and fruit salad, saved a few pennies and a few calories!


----------



## ducky1502

Cheesy peas sound gross! YUK!


----------



## Mizze

My chinese food is late! Im HUNGRY!


oooh knock at the door - FOOOOOOOOODDDDDDD!!!!

Bye

Mizze


----------



## Xaviersmom

I went to the grocery store this morning and decided it was a crock pot day. Making a roast with potatoes and carrots for dinner. It smells so good in here :)

Had my GTT today. I have to wait for the results...thats how it's done here :( things should be fine though.

LO has been so active these past couple days :)


----------



## Xaviersmom

Self: We are too round to shave our legs while IN the tub.


----------



## SactoSweetie

Awesome... food talk!!

So loving all my frozen meals... I followed the 30-day meal plan in Cook for a day, Eat for a Month: Frozen Assets! Its been so nice having food in the house and not having to feel bad about eating out and spending money!! 

I have to say, cheesy peas don't sound bad :p but I put cheese on everything! I wish I had started a roast this am :D I would be eating it now!!

Good for you avoiding KFC... it's so hard when you have cravings! I have been craving everything sweet :haha:


----------



## Mizze

Morning ladies.

Yes its stupid o'clock here - guess who cant sleep - no real reason beyond a too active brain that wont turn itself off. And (despite the chinese takeaway) needing cereal at 4am in the morning meant my body ganged up on me as well as my mind. Been awake at least an hour already

Oh im going to be so tired tomorrow! And we didnt win the lottery- again!

Mizze x


----------



## KellyC75

Good Morning Girls....:flower: Nearly the end of another week!




Xaviersmom said:


> Had my GTT today. I have to wait for the results...thats how it's done here :( things should be fine though.

Good luck for your results....:flower:


----------



## Kerrieann

morning ladies :flower: Hope ur all ok and have a lovely day! :happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mornin Kelly!! 

Xaviersmum good luck with ur results  shaving anything lower than under arms is becoming a challenge lol

My lil one had a very unsettled night so I'm shattered! Also felt really achy all over. My bump felt really sore so baby must be growin!


----------



## WILSMUM

mrsbling said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> Cheesy peas??????? Can't say I've ever heard that combo before!?
> 
> I know its just weird :wacko: .....he would have cheese on everything if it was up to him!!!! ...... now cheese and beans I can understand :thumbup:Click to expand...

Mmm cheese & beans or howabout cheesy chips and mayo!!!!!! Yummmy!!!!!!




Xaviersmom said:


> Self: We are too round to shave our legs while IN the tub.

Lol! Bless ya hun! My DH ran me a bath last night and came up to shave my bikini line for me cause I'm really struggling with it now!! I epilate my legs and it wasn't charged so couldn't get him to do them for me!!!!


I feel exhausted this morning, this this week is starting to catch up with me and besides taking Wil to school and picking him up and an hour and a half work a day I've not really done anything else - DH keeps doing all my jobs when he gets up at 5 in the morning! He did the kitchen again this morning, put a load of washing on and polished and hoovered the ground floor!!!! Apparently when he gets home this evening all 3 of us are going up to DS's bedroom to tidy that cause u can;t see the floor in there at the moment but I've been told I'm just to sit on the bed and direct!!!!

I can't believe how lovely DH is being, he's turned into a right softy and is really making a fuss and looking after me, he said yesterday if he could wrap me up in cotton wool and leave me sat on the sofa for the next 2.5 months then he would!!!! I think its really surprised him that not all women turn into two headed hormonal psychos when they're pregnant! He's even unsure about whether to have the snip after this one is here now and he'd always been completely adament that we'd have one and then that would be that!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Morning :)
Im ordering my pram today!! :wohoo: :happydance:
But tomorrow is wax day! BOOOO! :(


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Morning :)
> Im ordering my pram today!! :yippee: :happydance:
> But tomorrow is wax day! BOOOO! :(


Yey...Exciting :happydance: which pram have you choosen? :shrug:

Eeek for tommorow, but at least once its done, you dont need to worry about it for quite a while :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

Mamas and Papas Sola and carry cot! :happydance:
Im so excited!! Yea i know, im looking forward to being waxed but not "being waxed" LOL
:haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Aww, thats lovely 'Wilsmum'....:kiss:

My Hubby said last nite, I just want her to be out (in a nice way) when I couldnt get comfy & had heartburn....:hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

IM pissed off NOW!!!! £40 for delivery!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls!! 

Pixxie so happy Mabel is ok!! My girl hasnt moved all night and usually she's all over so I was mega worried this morning - went to Wilko's to get some pic n mix on my way in to work and soon as I've started eating them she's kicking away phew!! They don't half scare us these babies hey?! Didnt have time to use my doppler either so was really anxious on the bus eek! Naughty lil Ava!! 



nikki-lou25 said:


> Mornin Kelly!!
> 
> Xaviersmum good luck with ur results  shaving anything lower than under arms is becoming a challenge lol
> 
> My lil one had a very unsettled night so I'm shattered! Also felt really achy all over. My bump felt really sore so baby must be growin!

Aww sorry you didnt get a good nights sleep hun! I was mega achy all day yesterday thought it might have been from coughing but I wasnt actually coughing that much so reckon baby was growing too! 



Xaviersmom said:


> Self: We are too round to shave our legs while IN the tub.

Lol! Bless ya hun! My DH ran me a bath last night and came up to shave my bikini line for me cause I'm really struggling with it now!! I epilate my legs and it wasn't charged so couldn't get him to do them for me!!!!


I feel exhausted this morning, this this week is starting to catch up with me and besides taking Wil to school and picking him up and an hour and a half work a day I've not really done anything else - DH keeps doing all my jobs when he gets up at 5 in the morning! He did the kitchen again this morning, put a load of washing on and polished and hoovered the ground floor!!!! Apparently when he gets home this evening all 3 of us are going up to DS's bedroom to tidy that cause u can;t see the floor in there at the moment but I've been told I'm just to sit on the bed and direct!!!!

I can't believe how lovely DH is being, he's turned into a right softy and is really making a fuss and looking after me, he said yesterday if he could wrap me up in cotton wool and leave me sat on the sofa for the next 2.5 months then he would!!!! I think its really surprised him that not all women turn into two headed hormonal psychos when they're pregnant! He's even unsure about whether to have the snip after this one is here now and he'd always been completely adament that we'd have one and then that would be that!!![/QUOTE]

Lol Xaviersmom I've realised the same lately and told OH not to expect my legs to be shaved between now and Xmas :haha: I also told him the same about my bikini area after I tried to trim and nearly massacred my bits!! Don't trust him to do it at all lol

Anouska your DH is so sweet! He needs to teach my man a thing or two! He doesnt even make me a cuppa in a morning I end up doing it every day, he won't massage my feet or nip to the shop when I need anything and I end up washing up constantly!! 



mummyclo said:


> Morning :)
> Im ordering my pram today!! :wohoo: :happydance:
> But tomorrow is wax day! BOOOO! :(

woo hoo for pram!! Boo for wax day - I'm too much of a wimp to wax lol! Plus you feel more pain in pregnancy eek!



KellyC75 said:


> Aww, thats lovely 'Wilsmum'....:kiss:
> 
> My Hubby said last nite, I just want her to be out (in a nice way) when I couldnt get comfy & had heartburn....:hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> IM pissed off NOW!!!! £40 for delivery!!!!


Have you looked on Kiddicare? :shrug:

Its free delivery & they promise to offer the best price around...:thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

ooh and I LOVE my pregnancy pillow!! Why didnt I order one sooner?! I had the best nights sleep I've had in a long time last night! Still broken with toilet trips and having to move to sleep propped up cos of hip pain if I sleep on it too long (still can't sleep on my left hip) but way better than I've had in a looonnnggg time! 

My OH also said he's looking forward to the pregnancy being over but think that's more cos I've turned in to a complete troll lately :haha: 

though he doesnt help the situation sometimes!


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> IM pissed off NOW!!!! £40 for delivery!!!!

eh?! that's obscene!! Is that from M&P direct?


----------



## KellyC75

Just checked & they dont seem to sell mamas & papas! :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

double figures for me :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

you can get the Sola from Very.co.uk or Pram Centre Online


----------



## mummyclo

Thanks will look :)
I don't know why M&P charge £40 for where i live! I ordered from mothercare before and they never charged extra, as we are still classes as UK Mainland! :(


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yay on double figures ness! :happydance: my pregnancy pillow is the best thing in the world! 

My hubby wants baby to stay in I think lol I think we're both a bit shocked about how fast times gone!


----------



## Nessicle

You live in Portsmouth don't you Chloe? I would class that as UK mainland too- that sucks they charge £40!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

mummyclo said:


> Thanks will look :)
> I don't know why M&P charge £40 for where i live! I ordered from mothercare before and they never charged extra, as we are still classes as UK Mainland! :(

£40????? That's a rip off !


----------



## Nessicle

nikki-lou25 said:


> Yay on double figures ness! :happydance: my pregnancy pillow is the best thing in the world!
> 
> My hubby wants baby to stay in I think lol I think we're both a bit shocked about how fast times gone!

thank you! Can't believe it though your hubby is right time is going so fast! this time next week I'll be one day from 3rd tri! arrhh!!


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> double figures for me :happydance:

Yey Ness....:happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

:cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

Cant believe they are trying to charge £40, thats insane!!

Congrats on double figures ness!

Nikki we are the same we cant believe how quick its going, dont quite feel real or ready yet lol!


----------



## mummyclo

I live on the Isle of Wight! Everywhere apart from Mothercare seem to charge extra! But mothercare dont do M&P stuff :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you girls!! 

Don't know where I got portsmouth from then lol Chloe is there not anything on Mothercare you could choose instead? I know it's hard when you have your heart set on a pram though. 

Have you tried ebay?


----------



## mummyclo

Charlotte lives in Portsmouth Ness, congrats on Double figures!
Never been so pissed off :(


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> we cant believe how quick its going, dont quite feel real or ready yet lol!

Im so glad its not just me feeling this way :hugs:

I was gonna post on here & ask if any of you Girls are feeling like its not 'real'.....But didnt wanna sound strange! :wacko:

My friend had a baby 2 months ago & she said that it wasnt until she was in the hospital, waiting to have her baby (she was having c.section) that it suddenly hit her! 

Im trying to get it to hit me now....But its not working, even with all this time spent on B&B! :dohh:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hello all!

SO SO sorry i have disappeared from the thread, last few days have been a bit all over the place, all is fine though!

Hope everyone is doing well!

I went to visit a friend the other day who had a baby about 2 weeks ago. She's gorgeous! But i just can't imagine that 2 of those little cute squidgy little munchkins are going to come out of me, it really still makes no sense to me and still kind of doesn't feel real! And is it normal to FOREVER be thinking 'Is everything going to be ok? Will they be healthy? Will they get here ok?' Like i'm waiting for something to happen... Pregnancy is definitely not as enjoyable an experience as some ladies make out!

xx


----------



## mummyclo

Nat - Its just preperation for all the worrying we will have to do as mums! :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> double figures for me :happydance:

 yay:happydance::happydance:

Sorry to hear about the delivery charges Chloe - I've had a look at precious little ones for you but they don't do M&P either :blush:

Nat - yes it is normal to be thinking whether our babies are ok all the time.

Well I've taken some bump photos today at 25 weeks but not sure if I want to put them up - I still look really fat. My bump is in no way defined :cry:


----------



## Nut_Shake

mummyclo said:


> Nat - Its just preperation for all the worrying we will have to do as mums! :haha:

Oh no, i'm going to be a quivering wreck all the time!! :wacko:



- Butterfly - said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> double figures for me :happydance:
> 
> yay:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Sorry to hear about the delivery charges Chloe - I've had a look at precious little ones for you but they don't do M&P either :blush:
> 
> Nat - yes it is normal to be thinking whether our babies are ok all the time.
> 
> Well I've taken some bump photos today at 25 weeks but not sure if I want to put them up - I still look really fat. My bump is in no way defined :cry:Click to expand...

Ness - congrats on doubles!! :happydance:

Butterfly - only put pics on if you're comfortable doing it, but we'd love to see :) Regardless of anything you still have a beautiful baby growing inside you, nevermind what it may look like to you on the outside :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks girls!! :flower: 

Nat yay to double figures for you too! Glad all is ok hun - it's normal to worry I've worried non stop about whether something is going to go wrong and none of it feels quite real yet - I keep waiting for the realisation to set in that I'm growing a human but it hasnt lol even when she kicks - although it's amazing and I'd never tire of feeling her kick, its become part of daily life and you just sort of "accept" it dont you? if that makes sense!


----------



## Nessicle

I agree with Nat, Butterfly - don't feel self-conscious here at all, we're all different shapes and sizes and your body is doing something amazing on the inside regardless of whatever we feel about our bodies on the outside :) my ass and thighs are massive at the moment and I'm covered in acne on my back and my hair is greasy and horrible - I've never felt more unnattractive in my life lol but I know it's only while my body is busy doing something else :flower: 
xx


----------



## Nessicle

Nut_Shake said:


> Hello all!
> 
> SO SO sorry i have disappeared from the thread, last few days have been a bit all over the place, all is fine though!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I went to visit a friend the other day who had a baby about 2 weeks ago. She's gorgeous! But i just can't imagine that 2 of those little cute squidgy little munchkins are going to come out of me, it really still makes no sense to me and still kind of doesn't feel real! And is it normal to FOREVER be thinking 'Is everything going to be ok? Will they be healthy? Will they get here ok?' Like i'm waiting for something to happen... *Pregnancy is definitely not as enjoyable an experience as some ladies make out!*
> 
> xx

I definitely agree!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Oh yea, i'm in doubles figures now too!! Eek!!!!!!!!!!

I've been reading Double Trouble: Twins and how to survive them. Its a great book but really hits home how difficult having 2 is. There is also a lady on the twins forum saying that her twins are 10 weeks and she cant handle it; everyone has replied saying the same kinda thing, how difficult it is!!

I wouldnt change my twins for anything in the world and i cant wait for them to get here, but i'm seriously shitting myself.

So far in pregnancy, I've loved feeling my little munchkins moving as its such a personal and special feeling (even though i find it really freaky) but i feel yuck! Spotty, greasy, flabby, hairy, just eww really!
I've put all my friends off pregnancy for life, lol, i tell them the cold hard facts and refuse to sugar-coat a damn thing!!


----------



## lozzy21

KellyC75 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Who ever said about having a big age gap. There is 19 years between me and my youngest brother. He will be an uncle when hes 4 lol.
> 
> Great news on your GTT results...:thumbup:
> 
> It was me talking of age gaps, as between my DS1 & this LO there will be an 18 year gap....So, how do you & your Borother get on? :shrug:Click to expand...

The poor kid might as well have two mothers :rofl: 


Morning all. Just finished another 24 hours shift, im exhausted.

Had my 24 week app today at nearly 26 weeks :dohh: Everything this is fine, got all my forms and shes going to sort out antinatal classes at my next apointment in 3 weeks.

99 days to go :D:D:D:D


----------



## sammiwry

Another disappearer returning! Warrens duties are so up in the air at the moment I don't know where I am from one day to the next!

All is well here, just had my 25 week check up and all is well, apparantly I'm measuring spot on (findal height measurement of 25cm? Only downfall is Madden is STILL breach! He's spent nearly 10 weeks breach and I am really beginning to worry now that he is going to stay breach :(

Ness have you seen the Dietery Specials range? I believe from the quick glance at work that it's coliac friendly.


----------



## mummyclo

I have heard a lot of people say twins are easier than singles, and especially easier than having 2 of different ages! You will find your own way :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Glad everything was fine at your appt lozzy! 99 days!!!!!! x


----------



## - Butterfly -

just uploading photo's now - you have been warned!! :haha:

Actually they don't look as bad as I thought!! :dohh:


----------



## Nut_Shake

mummyclo said:


> I have heard a lot of people say twins are easier than singles, and especially easier than having 2 of different ages! You will find your own way :)

mummyclo - Thanks, i do hope so. Funny how i get more support and encouragement from you guys on here rather than quite a few of my friends! So far i've heard:
'Oooh, wow, double trouble'
'How are you going to do it? You will need help, cant do it alone'
'I just had one and am struggling, cant believe you're having 2'

I also don't hear from many of them anymore as i'm now the fat pregnant woman who is always at home, seems noone can be bothered to even send a message to see how i'm feeling or pop over at any point to see me!

Charming aye!! Lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

I look slimmer on this one - I think because I stood up straight! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I have heard a lot of people say twins are easier than singles, and especially easier than having 2 of different ages! You will find your own way :)
> 
> mummyclo - Thanks, i do hope so. Funny how i get more support and encouragement from you guys on here rather than quite a few of my friends! So far i've heard:
> 'Oooh, wow, double trouble'
> 'How are you going to do it? You will need help, cant do it alone'
> 'I just had one and am struggling, cant believe you're having 2'
> 
> I also don't hear from many of them anymore as i'm now the fat pregnant woman who is always at home, seems noone can be bothered to even send a message to see how i'm feeling or pop over at any point to see me!
> 
> Charming aye!! LolClick to expand...


I've found that with my friends, now I've moved 30 miles away they can't be bothered with me. I wouldn't mind driving back to see them now and again if they were prepared to drive to see me but they aren't so why should I do all the travelling? Have realised the last few weeks just who out of my friends I need in my life, and the sad thing is, I don't need any of them.


----------



## lozzy21

Butterfly, you have a great bump, better than mine!


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> View attachment 114921
> 
> 
> View attachment 114922
> I look slimmer on this one - I think because I stood up straight! :haha:
> 
> View attachment 114923

Lovely bump!!

Everyone has lovely rounded bumps and mine still has days where it just looks like I've had too many currys!


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi sammi! My littler man was breech righ up untill this week so dont worry, midwives will only worry if hes still breech at 36 weeks :thumbup: hes got plenty of time to do a flip :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Sammi im still waiting for mine to be round. Iv still got a B shape to my belly.


----------



## Kerrieann

Butterfly ur bump is perfect! :thumbup: Ur no way near fat missy!!


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Hi sammi! My littler man was breech righ up untill this week so dont worry, midwives will only worry if hes still breech at 36 weeks :thumbup: hes got plenty of time to do a flip :haha:

 Haha, I'm still gonna worry until I get told he's turned but then I'll worry he'll turn back lol


----------



## Nut_Shake

Butterfly - You crazy horse, i dont know what you're on about!! Looks like a great, non fat, round baby bump! Gorgeous! Do you have a belly bar in? I took mine out ages ago, it looks so weird, love my belly bar.

You're so right sammiwry, I moved to southwest london from north london, around 30 miles, and its ALWAYS me going to meet up with my friends. They NEVER come here. Actually, 2 of them who dont even drive do come rarely (but they have hectic jobs so i dont hold it agianst them). But the rest that that do drive are the ones that dont bother, always some sort of excuse!! I've def realised who to bother with. Although to be honest, when i have the babies i wont have time to run around after others, ill see who will be there in my time of needing them, when THEY need to make the effort!

I'm starving and don't know what to eat, i HATE this feeling!


----------



## lozzy21

How long did every ones HIP grant take to come through?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nut_Shake said:


> Butterfly - You crazy horse, i dont know what you're on about!! Looks like a great, non fat, round baby bump! Gorgeous! Do you have a belly bar in? I took mine out ages ago, it looks so weird, love my belly bar.
> 
> I'm starving and don't know what to eat, i HATE this feeling!

 
Aww thanks everyone - seems like I may have bump morphia?!! lol :dohh: yes I have a bellybar in - it is a plastic flexible one that comes in different sizes so when my bump gets bigger I will put the bigger one in. Has your piercing healed up or could you still get one in??
me too :dohh: - on not knowing what to eat!!


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> Butterfly - You crazy horse, i dont know what you're on about!! Looks like a great, non fat, round baby bump! Gorgeous! Do you have a belly bar in? I took mine out ages ago, it looks so weird, love my belly bar.
> 
> You're so right sammiwry, I moved to southwest london from north london, around 30 miles, and its ALWAYS me going to meet up with my friends. They NEVER come here. Actually, 2 of them who dont even drive do come rarely (but they have hectic jobs so i dont hold it agianst them). But the rest that that do drive are the ones that dont bother, always some sort of excuse!! I've def realised who to bother with. Although to be honest, when i have the babies i wont have time to run around after others, ill see who will be there in my time of needing them, when THEY need to make the effort!
> 
> I'm starving and don't know what to eat, i HATE this feeling!

The way my "friends" have been, I refuse to write anything on Facebook about Madden and probably won't announce his birth on Facebook, the people that need to know and bother me are in my limited list of numbers on my phone and will get a call/text to let them know he is here. I am not having Madden used as there excuse to get in contact, if they cant be bothered with me, I don't want them around when Madden is here.


I really should stop being an old lady :(


----------



## - Butterfly -

https://www.ouchbodyjewellery.co.uk/acatalog/Belly_Bars_Navel_Retainers.html

here is where I can my belly bars from. Great value too and free delivery. :thumbup:


----------



## Nut_Shake

sammiwry - i feel the same and have many people on a limited profile on fb. When people who i know dont really care ask about the babies or me or anything, i just smile and say 'all is fine thanks' and move away or onto another conversation. I have a big family gathering on saturday and there will be 100 odd people there. All will be asking about the 'twins'. All of them (except about 5) didnt call to say congrats to us, werent around when my MIL passed away a year ago, never get in touch to ask how we are. Unfortunately (or fortunately!) i have a face that says exactly how im feeling so will enjoy seeing people faces when they have the audacity to come over to me on saturday to ask how i am and if we need anything to 'call them'.

Thanks for that Butterfly! Ill have a little look :)


----------



## sammiwry

I now just close the window on Facebook if they pop up, dont bother reading what they have written. A classic was when I changed my surname on Facebook, a friend wrote on my wall saying why didn't you tell me?, I didn't tell you because the last time you bothered to reply to any of my texts or calls was when told me you weren't coming back to college and could I let the head of department know!


----------



## Nessicle

Nut_Shake said:


> Oh yea, i'm in doubles figures now too!! Eek!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I've been reading Double Trouble: Twins and how to survive them. Its a great book but really hits home how difficult having 2 is. There is also a lady on the twins forum saying that her twins are 10 weeks and she cant handle it; everyone has replied saying the same kinda thing, how difficult it is!!
> 
> I wouldnt change my twins for anything in the world and i cant wait for them to get here, but i'm seriously shitting myself.
> 
> So far in pregnancy, I've loved feeling my little munchkins moving as its such a personal and special feeling (even though i find it really freaky) but i feel yuck! Spotty, greasy, flabby, hairy, just eww really!
> I've put all my friends off pregnancy for life, lol, i tell them the cold hard facts and refuse to sugar-coat a damn thing!!

I refuse to sugar coat it too - and I get slated for it! I'm sick of people telling me I should be glowing and this and that and the other - err right you try glowing after 10 weeks of no sleep, cystic boils all over your body, peeing 6 times a night etc!! Don't worry I'm shitting myself over having one :haha: 



lozzy21 said:


> The poor kid might as well have two mothers :rofl:
> 
> 
> Morning all. Just finished another 24 hours shift, im exhausted.
> 
> Had my 24 week app today at nearly 26 weeks :dohh: Everything this is fine, got all my forms and shes going to sort out antinatal classes at my next apointment in 3 weeks.
> 
> 99 days to go :D:D:D:D

yay for 99 days for you too chick! Glad all is well. I handed my antenatal class form in at my 20 week scan and haven't heard a thing about when they're supposed to start or anything. Will ask the mw at my 28 week appt if I've not heard anything. 



sammiwry said:


> Another disappearer returning! Warrens duties are so up in the air at the moment I don't know where I am from one day to the next!
> 
> All is well here, just had my 25 week check up and all is well, apparantly I'm measuring spot on (findal height measurement of 25cm? Only downfall is Madden is STILL breach! He's spent nearly 10 weeks breach and I am really beginning to worry now that he is going to stay breach :(
> 
> Ness have you seen the Dietery Specials range? I believe from the quick glance at work that it's coliac friendly.

Hi Stranger! 

:wave: hope you're well chick!! FX little fella will turn in time - sure he will hun it's round about now they start to get in to a head down position :thumbup: 

Yeah I've seen the DS range thanks hun! It's ok the pizza bases are horried but the yorkshire puds and pasties are ok! I've got a taste back for my gluten free stuff now so recently put in an order for my prescription of Glutafin stuff - I asked for 4 packs of spaghetti and 4 packs of pasta and they've sent me half a years worth! Wouldnt mind but nowhere to put it lol! xx



- Butterfly - said:


> View attachment 114921
> 
> 
> View attachment 114922
> I look slimmer on this one - I think because I stood up straight! :haha:
> 
> View attachment 114923

OMG lady you have got to be kidding -fat?!!! I've seen more fat on a butchers pencil!! Gorgeous round bump keep those piccies updated from now on missy!! :flower:



Nut_Shake said:


> mummyclo - Thanks, i do hope so. Funny how i get more support and encouragement from you guys on here rather than quite a few of my friends! So far i've heard:
> 'Oooh, wow, double trouble'
> 'How are you going to do it? You will need help, cant do it alone'
> 'I just had one and am struggling, cant believe you're having 2'
> 
> I also don't hear from many of them anymore as i'm now the fat pregnant woman who is always at home, seems noone can be bothered to even send a message to see how i'm feeling or pop over at any point to see me!
> 
> Charming aye!! Lol




Nut_Shake said:


> Butterfly - You crazy horse, i dont know what you're on about!! Looks like a great, non fat, round baby bump! Gorgeous! Do you have a belly bar in? I took mine out ages ago, it looks so weird, love my belly bar.
> 
> You're so right sammiwry, I moved to southwest london from north london, around 30 miles, and its ALWAYS me going to meet up with my friends. They NEVER come here. Actually, 2 of them who dont even drive do come rarely (but they have hectic jobs so i dont hold it agianst them). But the rest that that do drive are the ones that dont bother, always some sort of excuse!! I've def realised who to bother with. Although to be honest, when i have the babies i wont have time to run around after others, ill see who will be there in my time of needing them, when THEY need to make the effort!
> 
> I'm starving and don't know what to eat, i HATE this feeling!

People are such arses sometimes Nat - I've found my friends are always coming out with negative unhelpful comments and these are people who don't have kids! Just ignore them. The good thing is you won't know any different than two (until you have another of course lol) I bet it's harder having had one then having twins. A guy at work has triplets! his poor wife is shorter than me and I'm 5ft 2 so she'll have been a right weeble lol! 

I hardly ever hear from friends now - it's like "right well Ness is having a baby so no point getting in touch with her any more" it's shitty. No one has been to see me and I'm ALWAYS the one trying to get in touch and arrange stuff but it never happens. I'm sick of trying now!


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly - You crazy horse, i dont know what you're on about!! Looks like a great, non fat, round baby bump! Gorgeous! Do you have a belly bar in? I took mine out ages ago, it looks so weird, love my belly bar.
> 
> You're so right sammiwry, I moved to southwest london from north london, around 30 miles, and its ALWAYS me going to meet up with my friends. They NEVER come here. Actually, 2 of them who dont even drive do come rarely (but they have hectic jobs so i dont hold it agianst them). But the rest that that do drive are the ones that dont bother, always some sort of excuse!! I've def realised who to bother with. Although to be honest, when i have the babies i wont have time to run around after others, ill see who will be there in my time of needing them, when THEY need to make the effort!
> 
> I'm starving and don't know what to eat, i HATE this feeling!
> 
> The way my "friends" have been, I refuse to write anything on Facebook about Madden and probably won't announce his birth on Facebook, the people that need to know and bother me are in my limited list of numbers on my phone and will get a call/text to let them know he is here. I am not having Madden used as there excuse to get in contact, if they cant be bothered with me, I don't want them around when Madden is here.
> 
> 
> I really should stop being an old lady :(Click to expand...

Sammi Facebook is the bane of my life sometimes - I've deleted so many people cos of their unfair comments and seeming problem they have with me updating my status with pregnancy stuff. 

OH got a text from two friends right around the same time of day so they must've been discussing me, saying "FFS you can tell your missus is pregnant it's all she ever goes on about, sort it out and have a word" and something equally as mean from the other friend though think it was actually worse than that. 

OH doesnt know I've seen the texts but I felt really upset by it and thought do you know what, you're not even my friends so f*ck you and deleted them. That way they don't have to see anything I put as it clearly upsets them!! 

I've had battles like this all the way through my pregnancy. I feel like having a massive friend cull and just deleting the people I don't need in my life! xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hahaha! Lord people are so LAME!! I had the same thing. An old friend on my facebook saw my status about being pregnant and she sent me a message asking why i didnt tell her. Erm, because we fell out 3 years ago after you attempted to ruin my hen do! Plus much more that shes done, our relationship was very complicated. She's a freak basically, shes like nicky from big brother but not funny, shes selfish, stubborn and very very sly! She now cant see my profile at all. What an imbecile.

I made myself fish fingers, a potato waffle and baked beans :) But I really fancy cake!! I'm finding the weather really hot today for some reason, ugh, stupid sun!


----------



## sammiwry

Lol least you cant complain about running out for a while!

Little man is good, keeps kicking poor Roxy though and she looks at me as if it say but I havent been naughty mum!


----------



## sammiwry

I might have a friend cull but then I'd have like 10 friends on facebook so am leaving them all there so I can nosey into there lives lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

sorry just noticed - yay to Lozzy for 99 days left!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nut_Shake

sammiwry said:


> I might have a friend cull but then I'd have like 10 friends on facebook so am leaving them all there so I can nosey into there lives lol

HAHAHA ME TOOOOOO!! :rofl:


----------



## sammiwry

99 days is still too long left for my liking


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I might have a friend cull but then I'd have like 10 friends on facebook so am leaving them all there so I can nosey into there lives lol
> 
> HAHAHA ME TOOOOOO!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha, worse thing is it'd be warren, my mum, dad, brother, his step mum, butterfly and 3 of my mates from work lol!


----------



## Nut_Shake

sammiwry said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I might have a friend cull but then I'd have like 10 friends on facebook so am leaving them all there so I can nosey into there lives lol
> 
> HAHAHA ME TOOOOOO!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, worse thing is it'd be warren, my mum, dad, brother, his step mum, butterfly and 3 of my mates from work lol!Click to expand...

I'd prob be about the same. I think of it like this; at least with having only a few friends i dont need run around like a headless banshee buying a hundred xmas presents every year!!


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I might have a friend cull but then I'd have like 10 friends on facebook so am leaving them all there so I can nosey into there lives lol
> 
> HAHAHA ME TOOOOOO!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, worse thing is it'd be warren, my mum, dad, brother, his step mum, butterfly and 3 of my mates from work lol!Click to expand...
> 
> I'd prob be about the same. I think of it like this; at least with having only a few friends i dont need run around like a headless banshee buying a hundred xmas presents every year!!Click to expand...

Haha, I still have more family I need to buy for but not bothering this year as can't afford to :S


I've just realised I forgot to ask for my MAT1B form :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## cho

butterfly great bump :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> 99 days is still too long left for my liking

It'll be over in no time!! yay for 99 days :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 99 days is still too long left for my liking
> 
> It'll be over in no time!! yay for 99 days :happydance:Click to expand...

Haha I hope so, I don't think it helps that I found out before I'd even missed so seems to take forever to get to milestones.


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> View attachment 114921
> 
> 
> View attachment 114922
> I look slimmer on this one - I think because I stood up straight! :haha:
> 
> View attachment 114923

What a lovely bump :thumbup:

And for the record, YOU ARE NOT FAT....No way :kiss:


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 99 days is still too long left for my liking
> 
> It'll be over in no time!! yay for 99 days :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I hope so, I don't think it helps that I found out before I'd even missed so seems to take forever to get to milestones.Click to expand...

 I know what you mean . . especially as I had early scans due to prev mc and then cvs at 11 weeks - it does feel like I've been pregnant forever!!



KellyC75 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 114921
> 
> 
> View attachment 114922
> I look slimmer on this one - I think because I stood up straight! :haha:
> 
> View attachment 114923
> 
> 
> What a lovely bump :thumbup:
> 
> And for the record, YOU ARE NOT FAT....No way :kiss:Click to expand...

Aww thank you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Oooh 'Chinese food in minutes' is starting on channel 5 now, loveeee :)


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo no Nat! I want crabmeat and sweetcorn soup for lunch now and not my boring heinz tomato @)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Mmmmm chicken and sweetcorn soup.... I just love soup!!!! Oh dear, i'm hungry again...


----------



## - Butterfly -

I've been so naughty - I've just had crisps!! Really didn't feel like anything else.

Will have salad for my tea tonight!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

- Butterfly - said:


> I've been so naughty - I've just had crisps!! Really didn't feel like anything else.
> 
> Will have salad for my tea tonight!!

Oh, erm... I'm having 1 or 2 bags of crisps a day at the moment... I can't stop!! I've bought lots of snack a jacks tho, which i suppose are a little better!!


----------



## sammiwry

No I've been good and put on my heinz soup just trying to get Roxy to finish her breakfast daft dog


----------



## KellyC75

Ive just had another change to my tickers....What do you think? :shrug:

Its a 'real time' countdown, in days now! :kiss:


----------



## sammiwry

Girls, I need help, after browsing Facebook all morning and seeing everyones 21st pictures beginning to go up, I'm looking for idea's on what I can do for mine :( Me and Warren going to centre parcs for the weekend before he dispears to the Falklands as a belated 21st and early 25th (my parents are kindly having Madden and Roxy) But what can I do on the day?!


----------



## Xaviersmom

Congrats on double digits ladies!



Nessicle said:


> I agree with Nat, Butterfly - don't feel self-conscious here at all, we're all different shapes and sizes and your body is doing something amazing on the inside regardless of whatever we feel about our bodies on the outside :) my ass and thighs are massive at the moment and I'm covered in acne on my back and my hair is greasy and horrible - I've never felt more unnattractive in my life lol but I know it's only while my body is busy doing something else :flower:
> xx

I will at somepoint post bump pics too.. I have a scar that runs vertical from my belly button and it's making my bump odd shaped right now :wacko:

Greasy hair..I have had a terrible time with this. I haven't found a good shampoo that works with oily hair and an itchy scalp.. there needs to be a preggy shampoo!

I made DH turn white last night. It was great! I had a dream that my waters broke at Thanksgiving dinner. That's only 2.5 weeks early... I don't think it occurred to him that that sort of thing could happen.. lol silly guy!


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> Girls, I need help, after browsing Facebook all morning and seeing everyones 21st pictures beginning to go up, I'm looking for idea's on what I can do for mine :( Me and Warren going to centre parcs for the weekend before he dispears to the Falklands as a belated 21st and early 25th (my parents are kindly having Madden and Roxy) But what can I do on the day?!


Massage, dinner, show/cinema? :shrug:


----------



## Nut_Shake

How about going somewhere like windsor (not sure where abouts you are), take a walk along the river, have a nice lunch/dinner, or maybe go for a nice his and hers massage somewhere? Nice to do something chilled i suppose.

Love the new ticker kelly! Maybe i should get one!!!!


----------



## vicky84

Heres my 25 week bump!!
 



Attached Files:







25 Weeks.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sammiwry

Windsor is nearish now about a 45 min drive from us, but not sure what we'd do if it's raining :S

I want to go somewhere that does New England Claw Chowder to eat but can't find anywhere that does it :(


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon all - just catching up! 



mummyclo said:


> Mamas and Papas Sola and carry cot! :happydance:
> Im so excited!! Yea i know, im looking forward to being waxed but not "being waxed" LOL
> :haha:

Eeek on the wax - but congrats on the pram - we very very nearly got this one -its a lovely pram isnt it. 



WILSMUM said:


> I can't believe how lovely DH is being, he's turned into a right softy and is really making a fuss and looking after me, he said yesterday if he could wrap me up in cotton wool and leave me sat on the sofa for the next 2.5 months then he would!!!! I think its really surprised him that not all women turn into two headed hormonal psychos when they're pregnant! He's even unsure about whether to have the snip after this one is here now and he'd always been completely adament that we'd have one and then that would be that!!!

Awww DH is pretty good and soft with me too bless him



Nessicle said:


> ooh and I LOVE my pregnancy pillow!! Why didnt I order one sooner?! I had the best nights sleep I've had in a long time last night! Still broken with toilet trips and having to move to sleep propped up cos of hip pain if I sleep on it too long (still can't sleep on my left hip) but way better than I've had in a looonnnggg time!

Im getting one on the weekend - this non sleeping thing is getting out of hand. 


Nessicle said:


> double figures for me :happydance:

Hooray!! :yipee: and congrats to Nat and to Lozzy too. 



KellyC75 said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> we cant believe how quick its going, dont quite feel real or ready yet lol!
> 
> Im so glad its not just me feeling this way :hugs:
> 
> I was gonna post on here & ask if any of you Girls are feeling like its not 'real'.....But didnt wanna sound strange! :wacko:
> 
> My friend had a baby 2 months ago & she said that it wasnt until she was in the hospital, waiting to have her baby (she was having c.section) that it suddenly hit her!
> 
> Im trying to get it to hit me now....But its not working, even with all this time spent on B&B! :dohh:Click to expand...

Its not hit me yet - not at all I havent read a thing on how to actually cope with a real baby! My head only goes up to the birth - cant think beyond that. 

Nat im sure you will be fine with your twins. :hug: My Mum coped, my work colleague coped and im sure you will too. I do think having two close in age but not the same would be much harder. 



- Butterfly - said:


> View attachment 114921
> 
> 
> View attachment 114922
> I look slimmer on this one - I think because I stood up straight! :haha:
> 
> View attachment 114923

Butterfly you fibber! Telling us you were all fat - WHAT FAT - thats just a great bump

I have bump phobia I think mine isnt nearly as nice as everyone elses. :( 
And its small too! Boo! 



Nut_Shake said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> I've been so naughty - I've just had crisps!! Really didn't feel like anything else.
> 
> Will have salad for my tea tonight!!
> 
> Oh, erm... I'm having 1 or 2 bags of crisps a day at the moment... I can't stop!! I've bought lots of snack a jacks tho, which i suppose are a little better!!Click to expand...

Ahem - it will be chinese takeaway for the second time tonight - DH ordered a meal for 2 last night 2! More like a meal for 5 we genuinely didnt finish half of it - so its heated up left overs for tea - yumm - it was lovely though. Have had smoked salmon and cheese sandwich for lunch with multivit drink and have a raspberry yogurt for later. 



vicky84 said:


> Heres my 25 week bump!!

Lovely Bump. Everyone has such lovely Bumps

Ooooh its 25 weeks for me tomorrow - :wohoo: 

Arrrgh attack of the indigestion - here it comes

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Just seen a sushi making experience I like the sound of but still can't do it on the day as I'd want to eat it :(


----------



## Nut_Shake

sammiwry - Whats this chowder you were talking about?? Sounds bloody good! And oh my god, you've brought up sushi, im so upset i cant eat it right now, im craving it more than anything.

Have a look here maybe for some ideas for your birthday:

https://www.treatme.net/find_experience.php?category=lifestyle&keyword=food


----------



## Nut_Shake

Or how about a theatre performance??


----------



## sammiwry

It's a soup I had when I was in CT visiting family friends, with clams and other stuff I cant remember but they served it in a carved out bread bowl with the scooped out bread to dip in. I absolutely love the stuff and have to go and have it several times whenever I go to America!

I'm with you on the Sushi front! My dad has promised to take me to Yo's! when Madden is born which I'm soo looking forward to!

I shall try that site, I've tried my21st.co.uk and that's where I found the Sushi making.


----------



## Nut_Shake

My hubby promised to take me for a sushi feast once the babies come but because i plan on breastfeeding i cant have sushi until i finish!!!! Arghhhhhh!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

And OMG i need that soup youre talking about! It sounds amazing!!


----------



## lozzy21

I am livid, is any one elses OH a lazy twat? Id left him some jobs to do while i was at work and he has ether done half a job or not bloody done it at all. 

My dad is coming to stay today for 5 days and all i wanted to do was to hover, polish, mop the floors and clean the bathroom but cos that lazy shit hasent done what he said he would iv got loads to do. There going to be here in 2 and a half hours and all i want to do is sleep.


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> And OMG i need that soup youre talking about! It sounds amazing!!

It is!! I might set my Dad the challenge of finding somewhere that does it.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nut_Shake said:


> Or how about a theatre performance??

 oh that's sounds a good idea :thumbup: Sammi I think you should do that.



lozzy21 said:


> I am livid, is any one elses OH a lazy twat? Id left him some jobs to do while i was at work and he has ether done half a job or not bloody done it at all.
> 
> My dad is coming to stay today for 5 days and all i wanted to do was to hover, polish, mop the floors and clean the bathroom but cos that lazy shit hasent done what he said he would iv got loads to do. There going to be here in 2 and a half hours and all i want to do is sleep.

 my Dh would do it if I asked him but because he works full time and I don't - I try to do everything.


----------



## - Butterfly -

I've just cleaned the bathroom, kitchen mopped the bathroom and hoovered the house. 
I'm quite productive when I get going - it just takes some motivation!!

I have a friend on her way with her toddler and he's quite a handful she tells me so I'm off now for the rest of the day.

Have a good one ladies.

:flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## sammiwry

Can't see Warren sitting through it without getting bored though :( difficult child that he is.


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> Can't see Warren sitting through it without getting bored though :( difficult child that he is.

Not even a musical? like the queen tribute thing? :shrug:


----------



## sammiwry

He'd sit through the Queen musical but I wouldn't lol. Nope, it's why we hardly go to the the cinema as he wont watch what I want to see and I get bored always going to see what his films.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Blood Brothers is really good!! I've seen it 3 times, lol. Even the most anti-theatre goers would enjoy it!


----------



## sammiwry

I'd love to see Beauty and the Beast again lol, I went and saw it when I was younger and missed it last year :(


----------



## Nessicle

will you lot stop talking about bloody food?! I've just had leek and tatey soup and I've come on here and starving again :haha: 

Lozzy my OH can be really lazy but he does it if I ask him. Once I'm on mat leave I won't ask him to do anything really except help out with feeds, bathing etc for Ava. He's looking forward to having me as his little wifey at home for 9 months :haha: 

Nat just saw your post on FB about that crazy pastor in America....seriously what is that guy thinking?! 

Great bump Vicky you look fabulous!! 

Xaviersmom - my hair is also really brittle and damaged on the ends so I have to use a moisturising shampoo so it looks half decent - definitely doesnt help with the greasy roots! 

I've just been to New Look and bought some more maternity leggings in Large as the medium are uncomfortable now. Think them having been washed so much hasnt helped either! But least these leggings should see me through the next few months. Bought some maternity Jeggings for a tenner too!! A maternity shirt and a top in the sale :thumbup: spent £40 on 4 items but think that's pretty good. I'm too uncomfortable in maternity trousers for work now there's no movement or 'give' in them!


----------



## Nessicle

I saw Chicago on Broadway when I went to New York and it was amazing! My boyfriend at the time loved it too (going back about 9 years lol)


----------



## WILSMUM

blimey girls u've been busy chatting while i was at work!
I thought I'd just hop on for 5 mins to catch up before I had my lunch (Left over chilli and rice) but ended up eating it while I was reading!!!

DH was talking to one set of our neighbours this morning and apologising about hoovering so early this morning and saying its cause I'm preg and he wants to help out otherwise I'll do all the housework and wear myself out and they turned round to himand said that they hadn't even realised I was pregnant!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

My work maternity trousers are still big and the adjustment straps still don't go small enough yet the trousers are a small :S


----------



## WILSMUM

i might have to have a look in new look - gonna take ds into to carlisle to spend his pocket money, buy him some wellies and take him to the big playground by the castle, on saturday but not sur ehow much looking at clothes at 5 year old will allow me to do!!!!


Has anyone else got maternity jeans from Next? Was just wondering how u've found the sizing?


----------



## WILSMUM

i've got some under bump combats and a pair of adjustable waist crop trousers and my god they are the most uncomfortable things i've ever worn - they were a bit uncomfy but bearable when I was first preg but there is no way on earth I can wear them now - it has to be stretching over the bump panels all the way now! Sexy!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lozzy - my oh is good at half a job but he does help me out! Kick his arse, I would! 

Butterfly ur bump is lovely!! No fat at all, I like what ness said about more meat on a butchers pencil- not heard that in years lol!

Pixxie how's Mabel today? Behaving better?

Wilsmum u just made me decide we're on chilli for tea tonight!! 

Overbump clothes are way better than under (IMO) I didn't get over bump last time but wish I did! Infact I've done a few things different this time for the better


----------



## Kerrieann

I never got over bump last time either but now i have some i wish i had! Sooo comfy!!

My hubby doesnt do anything as he works full time and im at home so i dont ask him but i do wish he would just do stuff to help me out sometimes, especially as sometimes he only works till 1 or 2 :shrug: but if i ask him he just sais im "complaining" Wish hubby was abit more like urs wilsmum! :thumbup:

Vicky great bump hun :thumbup:

Ive just dropped jake at nursery and then went shopping at tescos and have just realised i must have left 2 bags of shopping in the flipping trolley plus i drove off with the eggs on top of the car and they flew off as i drove off, think im having a bad day :cry:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oh god kerrie that's a bad day !

I'm fillin up at 60 min makeover!!! Why???? Lol hormones! The designer on it today was sat with us at a friends christenin but I didn't ave a clue who he was lol


----------



## Nut_Shake

My leather sofa has a HUGE rip in the back of it. How it happened i have ABSOLUTELY no idea, we noticed it just yesterday! I've been getting quotes to get it fixed and its £400 plus more to get the panel bloody replaced!! I've found someone though willing to do a repair to the hole for me, i got him down to £150 to fix it.

I'm just so annoyed as that money could have gone to something else more important, but we have no choice, can't have a ripped friggin' sofa :(

https://i51.tinypic.com/359flh4.jpg

WTF??????


----------



## Kerrieann

Im watching that too nikki and also cried lol :blush:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Oh Kerri, bless you! We all have those days, dont worry xxxx I had them even when not pregnant! Bought some Bobbi Brown and Givenchy make up and swarovski crystal head phones on the aeroplane when coming back from thailand last december (was just a bit excited i think) and i left the bag on the trolley. Never got it back! I'm still so upset about it to this day!! And i cant even use being pregnant at the time as an excuse!!


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> blimey girls u've been busy chatting while i was at work!
> I thought I'd just hop on for 5 mins to catch up before I had my lunch (Left over chilli and rice) but ended up eating it while I was reading!!!
> 
> DH was talking to one set of our neighbours this morning and apologising about hoovering so early this morning and saying its cause I'm preg and he wants to help out otherwise I'll do all the housework and wear myself out and they turned round to himand said that they hadn't even realised I was pregnant!!!!

lol as if! you can totally tell you're pregnant! They mustn't be curtain twitchers like my neighbours :haha: chilli and rice sounds well nice nom nom!! 



sammiwry said:


> My work maternity trousers are still big and the adjustment straps still don't go small enough yet the trousers are a small :S

I got a size 10 with adjustable waist from Dotty P's but my ass is getting too big for them now lol and there's somethign wrong with adjustable waist bit so they're mega uncomfy and don't go over my bump properly x



WILSMUM said:


> i might have to have a look in new look - gonna take ds into to carlisle to spend his pocket money, buy him some wellies and take him to the big playground by the castle, on saturday but not sur ehow much looking at clothes at 5 year old will allow me to do!!!!
> 
> 
> Has anyone else got maternity jeans from Next? Was just wondering how u've found the sizing?

yeah defo go have a look in New Look they've got some lovely maternity stuff and reasonably priced. I find Next maternity is a bit too expensive. I've not tried their jeans - tbh I gave up wearing jeans months ago as I find them so uncomfortable I just live in maternity leggings and long tops



WILSMUM said:


> i've got some under bump combats and a pair of adjustable waist crop trousers and my god they are the most uncomfortable things i've ever worn - they were a bit uncomfy but bearable when I was first preg but there is no way on earth I can wear them now - it has to be stretching over the bump panels all the way now! Sexy!!!

I can't stand the under bump stuff they dig in my bladder and feel like bubs is being squished. Over bump all the way for me! OH calls them my "Simon Cowells" lol 



Kerrieann said:


> I never got over bump last time either but now i have some i wish i had! Sooo comfy!!
> 
> My hubby doesnt do anything as he works full time and im at home so i dont ask him but i do wish he would just do stuff to help me out sometimes, especially as sometimes he only works till 1 or 2 :shrug: but if i ask him he just sais im "complaining" Wish hubby was abit more like urs wilsmum! :thumbup:
> 
> Vicky great bump hun :thumbup:
> 
> Ive just dropped jake at nursery and then went shopping at tescos and have just realised i must have left 2 bags of shopping in the flipping trolley plus i drove off with the eggs on top of the car and they flew off as i drove off, think im having a bad day :cry:

soooo comfy Kerrie much comfier than under bump stuff! 

Gutted about your eggs chick but I have to admit I did giggle at the image of eggs flying off the roof of a car :haha: hope your day gets better chick :flower:xx


----------



## Nessicle

Yikes Nat - wonder how the hell that happened?! £400 as if!!


----------



## lozzy21

We both work full time but he sits on his arse in a call centre while im runniing around after 5 people and have to clean two houses while im at work. The last thing i need is to come home and do it all again while he dose naff all.

Iv just finished a 24 hour shift, you would think he would have thought a bit more. I had to hang up on him before i told him to not come home tonight.

Whats pissed me off is he had all tuesday night to do the jobs but chose to sit on his arse watching tv so yesterday he rushed them because he wanted to go to football.


----------



## Nessicle

that sucks Lozzy - if you're both working full time I'm of the belief that housework is equally split between both of you. Saying that, while pregnant your OH should realise it's getting harder for you to do your full share of the cleaning etc and he should do more - it's only a few months after all. My OH ends up doing most of the cleaning and cooking and I do what I can when I have the energy, he's pretty good like that. 

I find bribary and talking to them like a 5 year old helps too "if you're a good boy and finish all your chores then I promise I won't nag at you while you're watching football" usually works for my other half :haha:

There are times when he's a lazy sod though. He finishes work at 3pm (most days a bit earlier) and sits on his arse on the playstation all afternoon til I come home at 6.15pm and then i have to help cook grr!! I'm just like "err you can do that mate" lol


----------



## Nessicle

I've been getting sciatica for about 2 weeks now - it started off mild and just occasionally but now it's like every time I stand up :( 

Gonna have to mention to mw when I go on 28th. I'm scared to get signed off work too close to my 34th week though as if I get signed off from then they can automatically start my mat leave meaning I'm down 6 weeks or whatever once Ava is born :(


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> that sucks Lozzy - if you're both working full time I'm of the belief that housework is equally split between both of you. Saying that, while pregnant your OH should realise it's getting harder for you to do your full share of the cleaning etc and he should do more - it's only a few months after all. My OH ends up doing most of the cleaning and cooking and I do what I can when I have the energy, he's pretty good like that.
> 
> I find bribary and talking to them like a 5 year old helps too "if you're a good boy and finish all your chores then I promise I won't nag at you while you're watching football" usually works for my other half :haha:
> 
> There are times when he's a lazy sod though. He finishes work at 3pm (most days a bit earlier) and sits on his arse on the playstation all afternoon til I come home at 6.15pm and then i have to help cook grr!! I'm just like "err you can do that mate" lol

It would be nice if he would do it in the first place with out me having to threaten to break his PS3. He is realy scating on thin ice today, hes lucky we have house guests


----------



## cho

vicky84 said:


> Heres my 25 week bump!!

Great bump, your not fat!!!!


Kerrieann said:


> I never got over bump last time either but now i have some i wish i had! Sooo comfy!!
> 
> My hubby doesnt do anything as he works full time and im at home so i dont ask him but i do wish he would just do stuff to help me out sometimes, especially as sometimes he only works till 1 or 2 :shrug: but if i ask him he just sais im "complaining" Wish hubby was abit more like urs wilsmum! :thumbup:
> 
> Vicky great bump hun :thumbup:
> 
> Ive just dropped jake at nursery and then went shopping at tescos and have just realised i must have left 2 bags of shopping in the flipping trolley plus i drove off with the eggs on top of the car and they flew off as i drove off, think im having a bad day :cry:

:haha: sorry i couldnt help but giggle about the eggs


----------



## KellyC75

vicky84 said:


> Heres my 25 week bump!!

Lovely bump....:thumbup:




WILSMUM said:


> I thought I'd just hop on for 5 mins to catch up before I had my lunch (Left over chilli and rice) but ended up eating it while I was reading!!!

I am always doing that, read the pages of chat whilst eating! :haha:



WILSMUM said:


> Has anyone else got maternity jeans from Next? Was just wondering how u've found the sizing?

I live in the Next over the bump jeans....They are the only ones that I like...:thumbup:



Kerrieann said:


> Ive just dropped jake at nursery and then went shopping at tescos and have just realised i must have left 2 bags of shopping in the flipping trolley plus i drove off with the eggs on top of the car and they flew off as i drove off, think im having a bad day :cry:

:dohh: Online shopping is soooo the way forward for us Girls now! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> I've been getting sciatica for about 2 weeks now - it started off mild and just occasionally but now it's like every time I stand up :(
> 
> Gonna have to mention to mw when I go on 28th. I'm scared to get signed off work too close to my 34th week though as if I get signed off from then they can automatically start my mat leave meaning I'm down 6 weeks or whatever once Ava is born :(

Bless you :hugs: I totally sympathise Ness....:hugs:

I was suffering with this for about 3 weeks, then LO had a 'funny day' :baby: some strange movements & not alot of kicking

The next day, the sciatica had gone.....:happydance: The doctor said the LO must have moved off the nerve, what a good girl...:kiss:


----------



## Nessicle

I wonder if she is laying on a nerve then cos it's always in my right hip, never my left, and she favours laying with her bum out to the right and kicks towards the left little monkey hey?! Well that sounds promising then fx it won't get worse and she'll budge off if soon enough! 

When you go for your 4D scan Kelly, what do you get in your package i.e. photos, DVD etc?

I get the 4D DVD, 8 colourised 3d images of my choice and 2 black and white 3d images. It's £20 for the CD rom with all the images on just wondering whether it's worth buying that too...?


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy yeah that's not fair hun I'd be having words!


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> I wonder if she is laying on a nerve then cos it's always in my right hip, never my left, and she favours laying with her bum out to the right and kicks towards the left little monkey hey?! Well that sounds promising then fx it won't get worse and she'll budge off if soon enough!
> 
> When you go for your 4D scan Kelly, what do you get in your package i.e. photos, DVD etc?
> 
> I get the 4D DVD, 8 colourised 3d images of my choice and 2 black and white 3d images. It's £20 for the CD rom with all the images on just wondering whether it's worth buying that too...?

Yes, I only got the pain in my right hip too...I can still get 'twinges' of it, but nothing how it was...Hope she moves off it for you :hugs:

Im getting a package to include:

1 Hour appointment (to allow for fetal position & processing of products, etc) 
2 x Colour 3D Photos 
1 x B&W 2D Photo 
Fetal well being assessment 
Gender confirmation if requested 

All for £100

Plus im gonna pay £20 for the 4D dvd....:thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

Girls what was your last blood pressure reading? Just being nosy cos while mines not low, its in the low end of normal. Suppose its better than it being high


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mine was 110/70 first few times but last week was 118/68 dunno if that's low or what?


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if she is laying on a nerve then cos it's always in my right hip, never my left, and she favours laying with her bum out to the right and kicks towards the left little monkey hey?! Well that sounds promising then fx it won't get worse and she'll budge off if soon enough!
> 
> When you go for your 4D scan Kelly, what do you get in your package i.e. photos, DVD etc?
> 
> I get the 4D DVD, 8 colourised 3d images of my choice and 2 black and white 3d images. It's £20 for the CD rom with all the images on just wondering whether it's worth buying that too...?
> 
> Yes, I only got the pain in my right hip too...I can still get 'twinges' of it, but nothing how it was...Hope she moves off it for you :hugs:
> 
> Im getting a package to include:
> 
> 1 Hour appointment (to allow for fetal position & processing of products, etc)
> 2 x Colour 3D Photos
> 1 x B&W 2D Photo
> Fetal well being assessment
> Gender confirmation if requested
> 
> All for £100
> 
> Plus im gonna pay £20 for the 4D dvd....:thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks hun hope she does too! 

I think I'll get the CD of images too then for £20 that way I can give mum some of the colour 3D photos as she's paying a third towards the scan too! :thumbup:





lozzy21 said:


> Girls what was your last blood pressure reading? Just being nosy cos while mines not low, its in the low end of normal. Suppose its better than it being high

I don't have my notes with me unfortunately but I compared my bp from 15 weeks and from my appt at 24 weeks and my bp is definitely higher but still on the low end. I've always had low bp anyway though


----------



## Xaviersmom

WILSMUM said:


> i've got some under bump combats and a pair of adjustable waist crop trousers and my god they are the most uncomfortable things i've ever worn - they were a bit uncomfy but bearable when I was first preg but there is no way on earth I can wear them now - it has to be stretching over the bump panels all the way now! Sexy!!!

At first, I was all about the under bump pants. Then LO decided she didn't like them.. every time I wore them, she would kick away at them invading her space lol!

I have been so jealous with you ladies all buying stuff and I am supposed to wait :( 

Today, I was in the same marketplace as a terrific resale baby clothing store. I think I did pretty good. 
For just under $10, I got: 
a knitted sweater/pants set 
a cotton onesie(bodysuit)/pants set
an Old Navy dress
a snap front onesie(bodysuit)

I saw the sweater set last time I was there, but didn't allow myself to buy it.
 



Attached Files:







0909001204.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 0









0909001206.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Nessicle

aww they're gorgeous Xaviersmom!! How come you have to wait to buy things? x


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm contemplating goin to Leeds for my 4d scan. Meet your baby is way better priced than babybond!


----------



## Nessicle

I really liked them Nikki - that's who I've got mine with :thumbup: I also had my sexing scan there and the images were fab and we were in about 25 minutes. 

I've gone for the Rainbow Package but getting it for £100 rather than £130 because I had my gender scan there x


----------



## Kerrieann

Lozzy mine is 120/60 everytime i go and she said its perfect so id guess urs is too nikki as similar.


----------



## Xaviersmom

Nessicle said:


> aww they're gorgeous Xaviersmom!! How come you have to wait to buy things? x

Because my sister is throwing me a baby shower in October. Kind of a big deal in my family...First girl baby on both sides...

I decided clothes from a resale shop don't count :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

They got an offer on Sunday £99 for 4d scan including prints & DVD n I could buy cd of pics for £20 
That would cost me £199 at babybond. She can fit me in on sun. Decisions decisions!!


----------



## KellyC75

nikki-lou25 said:


> I'm contemplating goin to Leeds for my 4d scan. Meet your baby is way better priced than babybond!




nikki-lou25 said:


> They got an offer on Sunday £99 for 4d scan including prints & DVD n I could buy cd of pics for £20
> That would cost me £199 at babybond. She can fit me in on sun. Decisions decisions!!


Go for it Nikki....:kiss:

I am travelling 2 hours to have my scan, because they were recomended...There is nothing better than recomendation :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Just ordered some Bravado bras (recomended by celebs~no less :kiss:)

I bought them at 'from here to maternity'...£50 for 2 (in a sale at the mo' ) but I will be able to use them for nurssing too

Plus they describe the material as 'buttery soft'..:cloud9:.. How can you resist!


----------



## WILSMUM

Kelly what size jeans did you get in next - the same as u were pre preg?

and lozzy think my bp is always around 120/60 sames as kerries.


----------



## vicky84

nikki-lou25 said:


> Mine was 110/70 first few times but last week was 118/68 dunno if that's low or what?

mines pretty much always 110/60 they never are concerned about it


----------



## KellyC75

WILSMUM said:


> Kelly what size jeans did you get in next - the same as u were pre preg?


Yes, the same size & the great bonus is Next have different leg lengths :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

:cry: I am never going to get my pram! :cry:


----------



## lozzy21

Yer thats what mine is 120/60.


----------



## mummyclo

Think mine is 110/60 :)


----------



## KellyC75

Just dug out my notes for you Lozzy :flower:

My BP has been:

120/58
112/58
100/50
100/60
102/62


Each time the midwife/doctor has said all perfect....:thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Also, just found this:

What's normal for you could be different to other mums-to-be, so don't try to compare results. The average blood pressure range for if you're healthy is between 110/70 and 120/80, although this varies a lot in pregnancy. 

Your midwife will only be concerned if your blood pressure rises above 140/90. A single high reading may be misleading. Your midwife will usually take another reading just to be sure.


----------



## angelic_one

My baby is due 17th December  x


----------



## KellyC75

angelic_one said:


> My baby is due 17th December  x

Hello & Welcome :flower:

Congrats on your December baby :baby:

Hope you are ready to chat, cos us December Mummys sure know how too! :haha:


----------



## Tierney

nikki-lou25 said:


> They got an offer on Sunday £99 for 4d scan including prints & DVD n I could buy cd of pics for £20
> That would cost me £199 at babybond. She can fit me in on sun. Decisions decisions!!

Hi Nikki
I'm going to meet your baby in Leeds aswell, they are much better priced than other scan places local to me! I think my package was £99 for the top one can't remember what it was called but we've got it on offer because of OH's job. I can't wait to go but I'm not going until 17th of October when I'll be 30 weeks x


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> *Nat just saw your post on FB about that crazy pastor in America....seriously what is that guy thinking?! *
> 
> I've just been to New Look and bought some more maternity leggings in Large as the medium are uncomfortable now.

I dont imagine that pastor did anything as complicated as 'thinking' THB. 

Ness am jealous I went into the New Look in Swansea and the maternity stuff was all cramped up on 1 rail and was full of non maternity items - if I was the manager of that shop id be ashamed. Not a leggin in sight either which is what I wanted too. 

I have an over the bump pair of jeans from DP's which are super comfy and an under the bump pair my sister gave me - I think they might be Next - they are fine size wise (a 10) but I found the inside elastic thingys a bit uncomfortable. I find Next usually slightly generous on its sizing -I imagine its the same for its maternity. I also looked at red herring in Debenhams - quite disappointed in their range -why is everything black white or grey - give me some colour for gawds sake - no one will faint if a pregnant woman wears a scarlet jumper! 



Kerrieann said:


> Ive just dropped jake at nursery and then went shopping at tescos and have just realised i must have left 2 bags of shopping in the flipping trolley plus i drove off with the eggs on top of the car and they flew off as i drove off, think im having a bad day :cry:

Oh no! I did have a giggle at the eggs but leaving 2 bags of shopping behind is not fun.



Nut_Shake said:


> My leather sofa has a HUGE rip in the back of it. How it happened i have ABSOLUTELY no idea, we noticed it just yesterday! I've been getting quotes to get it fixed and its £400 plus more to get the panel bloody replaced!! I've found someone though willing to do a repair to the hole for me, i got him down to £150 to fix it.
> 
> I'm just so annoyed as that money could have gone to something else more important, but we have no choice, can't have a ripped friggin' sofa :(
> 
> https://i51.tinypic.com/359flh4.jpg
> 
> WTF??????

Oooh no I couldnt live with that either - I live in fear of that happening to our leather sofa because its a lovely bright red and very hard to replace a panel I imagine. 


Xaviersmom said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> aww they're gorgeous Xaviersmom!! How come you have to wait to buy things? x
> 
> Because my sister is throwing me a baby shower in October. Kind of a big deal in my family...First girl baby on both sides...
> 
> I decided clothes from a resale shop don't count :)Click to expand...

Oh those things are lovely - you are right they dont count at all. Nevermind hon - you will get lots of lovely presents and then you can have a mega shop afterwards for the stuff you still need. 


KellyC75 said:


> Just ordered some Bravado bras (recomended by celebs~no less :kiss:)
> 
> I bought them at 'from here to maternity'...£50 for 2 (in a sale at the mo' ) but I will be able to use them for nurssing too
> 
> Plus they describe the material as 'buttery soft'..:cloud9:.. How can you resist!

Oooh get you! I spent £14 on one in Debenhams - honestly M&S were terrible and Debs not much better - I got a cotton cream with black stripes one - a maternity not a nursing one. I think I will have to splash out on the internet I hate having just utility bras - I miss my pretty bras. Mind I am going to Mothercare (for a dream genii) on the weekend -I will be having a very good look at their bras too. 



angelic_one said:


> My baby is due 17th December  x

Hello :wave: welcome. And congratulations on your baby! :happydance:

I have really had indigestion :sick: bleugh! 

Mizze


----------



## Nut_Shake

YAY WELCOME! I'm due 17th Dec too! But expecting to come early :)

So the man is coming next Friday to fix my sofa, woop.

I'm making Masala lamb chops with naan bread for dinner. So darn good


----------



## ducky1502

I wish I could say 'took me ages to catch up' but I'm too lazy lol. Not going to read back so hope I haven't missed anything important.

Been a long day so caved and had KFC for dinner. I need to do the cleaning but I dunno if I can be bothered right now. 

A woman is dropping off the moses basket from mamas and papas, bath set, changing mat and baby box all for £35 :happydance: can't wait!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

:growlmad: <<< Thats me today! :cry:
Have read through posts but cba to reply! Sorry :flower:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nut_Shake said:


> My leather sofa has a HUGE rip in the back of it. How it happened i have ABSOLUTELY no idea, we noticed it just yesterday! I've been getting quotes to get it fixed and its £400 plus more to get the panel bloody replaced!! I've found someone though willing to do a repair to the hole for me, i got him down to £150 to fix it.
> 
> I'm just so annoyed as that money could have gone to something else more important, but we have no choice, can't have a ripped friggin' sofa :(
> 
> 
> 
> WTF??????

 Can you not claim on your house insurance??



angelic_one said:


> My baby is due 17th December  x

 Congrats :happydance:


----------



## mrsbling

Nut_Shake said:


> Hello all!
> 
> SO SO sorry i have disappeared from the thread, last few days have been a bit all over the place, all is fine though!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I went to visit a friend the other day who had a baby about 2 weeks ago. She's gorgeous! But i just can't imagine that 2 of those little cute squidgy little munchkins are going to come out of me, it really still makes no sense to me and still kind of doesn't feel real! And is it normal to FOREVER be thinking 'Is everything going to be ok? Will they be healthy? Will they get here ok?' Like i'm waiting for something to happen... Pregnancy is definitely not as enjoyable an experience as some ladies make out!
> 
> xx

Yep,I think that we are all feeling a bit panicky - especially when its your first time ;) 




- Butterfly - said:


> View attachment 114921
> 
> 
> View attachment 114922
> I look slimmer on this one - I think because I stood up straight! :haha:
> 
> View attachment 114923

Those are lovely photos butterfly - perfect bump :) 



sammiwry said:


> My work maternity trousers are still big and the adjustment straps still don't go small enough yet the trousers are a small :S

Mine keep falling down if im not careful and they are a size 10..... I cant believe my bump cant keep them up!!!! DO you have difficulty with the adjusting straps too?



WILSMUM said:


> i might have to have a look in new look - gonna take ds into to carlisle to spend his pocket money, buy him some wellies and take him to the big playground by the castle, on saturday but not sur ehow much looking at clothes at 5 year old will allow me to do!!!!
> 
> 
> Has anyone else got maternity jeans from Next? Was just wondering how u've found the sizing?

I am loving the maternity jeans from next (over bump) but they seem to be too long?????



nikki-lou25 said:


> They got an offer on Sunday £99 for 4d scan including prints & DVD n I could buy cd of pics for £20
> That would cost me £199 at babybond. She can fit me in on sun. Decisions decisions!!

Wow thats a great price :) We are going to Babybond on sunday, but went for the 4D growth scan, which is only £139 and you get a dvd, some b&W 3D images, and a full growth report - lasts approx 30 mins...... but you can buy the CD of all of the images for just £10 ...... and I also have a £20 discount voucher too, as I had all of my other scans there ;) ....... but your deal looks brill!!!!!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

ducky - what a great deal you got!!! Amazing!!

Butterfly - i didnt think of that, although im not sure how it works. I did check the sofa guarantee and its for a year, we've had it for nearly 3. How annoying! I'll ask my hubby about the home insurance though, thanks! xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nut_Shake said:


> ducky - what a great deal you got!!! Amazing!!
> 
> Butterfly - i didnt think of that, although im not sure how it works. I did check the sofa guarantee and its for a year, we've had it for nearly 3. How annoying! I'll ask my hubby about the home insurance though, thanks! xx

 That's ok. It will be covered if you've taken accidental damage cover but you'll probably have an excess to pay. Good luck hun :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> :growlmad: <<< Thats me today! :cry:
> Have read through posts but cba to reply! Sorry :flower:

No probs....We all have days like that :hugs:

Hope you have a better evening :hugs:



mrsbling said:


> I am loving the maternity jeans from next (over bump) but they seem to be too long?????

I bought the over bump jeans from Next in the short length....They are fab :thumbup:

Good luck for your scan Sunday :baby: ~ In case I forget to say it again! :flower:


----------



## mummyclo

I am having the worst day EVER!!! I think i just go a scam email from ebay, luckily i didn't fill in the bank bit, but i put in my password for ebay :( 
Hae managed to change my ebay and paypal passwords tho UGH!! So much hastle just for some stupid criminal! Fuckers! < excuse my french :blush:


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> I am having the worst day EVER!!! I think i just go a scam email from ebay, luckily i didn't fill in the bank bit, but i put in my password for ebay :(
> Hae managed to change my ebay and paypal passwords tho UGH!! So much hastle just for some stupid criminal! Fuckers! < excuse my french :blush:

Ohh Chloe I'm sure it'll be fine now you've changed your passwords. Make sure anything else you used the 'ebay password' for has been changed also. I hate anything like that. Bas***ds :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> I am having the worst day EVER!!! I think i just go a scam email from ebay, luckily i didn't fill in the bank bit, but i put in my password for ebay :(
> Hae managed to change my ebay and paypal passwords tho UGH!! So much hastle just for some stupid criminal! Fuckers! < excuse my french :blush:

Grrr :growlmad: Make sure you report it to ebay, this happened to me once & I reported it, they took it very seriously :thumbup:

I think you should get yourself an early nite...:sleep: Chill & start a new day tommorow :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

Just makes me so angry that im sure lots of people fall for it :(
I sometimes feel like giving up using technology because it seems so much easier to be a criminal on the internet!
Im going to bed soon, wax day tomorrow, so i will update you ladies when i get back :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Is this the Hollywood wax? - my eyes are watering just saying it!:haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Please answer me honestly....:kiss:

Would you go to the London Baby Show (in October) On your own? :shrug: I would need to get a train (about 45mins away)


----------



## mummyclo

- Butterfly - said:


> Is this the Hollywood wax? - my eyes are watering just saying it!:haha:

Bahahaha! Yes its hollywood wax day! :dohh:


----------



## mummyclo

KellyC75 said:


> Please answer me honestly....:kiss:
> 
> Would you go to the London Baby Show (in October) On your own? :shrug:

I wouldn't go on my own, depends how close i lived! Me and OH were going to go, but i decided it would cost too much with travel etc and i will be HUGE! :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Please answer me honestly....:kiss:
> 
> Would you go to the London Baby Show (in October) On your own? :shrug:
> 
> I wouldn't go on my own, depends how close i lived! Me and OH were going to go, but i decided it would cost too much with travel etc and i will be HUGE! :shrug:Click to expand...

I would have to get a train, it could take 45 min-hour

But thats not the part im bothered about :wacko:


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> Please answer me honestly....:kiss:
> 
> Would you go to the London Baby Show (in October) On your own? :shrug:

 Honestly no but I've lost alot of confidence since Mollie passed away. Otherwise I think I would have. :shrug:



mummyclo said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Is this the Hollywood wax? - my eyes are watering just saying it!:haha:
> 
> Bahahaha! Yes its hollywood wax day! :dohh:Click to expand...

 well I shaved myself the other day and cos I couldn't see what I was doing I gave myself a hollywood - well almost - there was a few bits scattered about!! :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

P.S I just want to add, I do actually have friends!!! :haha:

But no one with bumps or babies....:nope:


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Please answer me honestly....:kiss:
> 
> Would you go to the London Baby Show (in October) On your own? :shrug:
> 
> I wouldn't go on my own, depends how close i lived! Me and OH were going to go, but i decided it would cost too much with travel etc and i will be HUGE! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I would have to get a train, it could take 45 min-hour
> 
> But thats not the part im bothered about :wacko:Click to expand...

What is it that you're worried about?


----------



## Kerrieann

Kelly i would go on my own, i do pretty much all my shopping on my own :blush: i dont have many friends with children either and most of them work full time too, i kinda prefer going on my own tho,m the only thing id say is if your planning on getting a few bits then you need to bear in mind you gotta carry it, plus when you are walking around the show you get given bags of freebies and stuff! I would go but we pretty much have everything for baby already x


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> What is it that you're worried about?

Errmm, probably just if I will feel a little weird walking round all the stands on my own :shrug:

Ive been to the Wedding Shows in London & always had a friend or my Mum with me


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Kelly i would go on my own, i do pretty much all my shopping on my own :blush: i dont have many friends with children either and most of them work full time too, i kinda prefer going on my own tho,m the only thing id say is if your planning on getting a few bits then you need to bear in mind you gotta carry it, plus when you are walking around the show you get given bags of freebies and stuff!  I would go but we pretty much have everything for baby already x

I am not really going for anything in particular, just for a day out & to nosey around....:winkwink:

Thats probably another reason why im so undecided :shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

The shows are always so busy i doubt anyone would notice you were on ur own hun :flower:


----------



## Kerrieann

KellyC75 said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Kelly i would go on my own, i do pretty much all my shopping on my own :blush: i dont have many friends with children either and most of them work full time too, i kinda prefer going on my own tho,m the only thing id say is if your planning on getting a few bits then you need to bear in mind you gotta carry it, plus when you are walking around the show you get given bags of freebies and stuff!  I would go but we pretty much have everything for baby already x
> 
> I am not really going for anything in particular, just for a day out & to nosey around....:winkwink:
> 
> Thats probably another reason why im so undecided :shrug:Click to expand...

This is the thing, i know if i go i will spend ALOT of money that i cant afford too! :haha: i couldnt go and not buy anything, i love all their organic bath products for babies and the taggi blankets!


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> What is it that you're worried about?
> 
> Errmm, probably just if I will feel a little weird walking round all the stands on my own :shrug:
> 
> Ive been to the Wedding Shows in London & always had a friend or my Mum with meClick to expand...

Well it won't be anymore weird than those women who are DRAGGING around their OH. :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> Well it won't be anymore weird than those women who are DRAGGING around their OH. :haha:

This is true....It would be my DH's idea of hell! :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

I would go on my own. But then im the type of sad person that will watch a film on my own too, lol

I was going to go but with my hips dont think ill make the walk round :cry:


----------



## KellyC75

spencerbear said:


> I would go on my own. But then im the type of sad person that will watch a film on my own too, lol
> 
> I was going to go but with my hips dont think ill make the walk round :cry:


No, im the same, im usually happy to go places on my own....Often go to large shopping centres on my own :blush:

But....With this, just think its better with someone, to make more of a day of it :thumbup:


----------



## WILSMUM

KellyC75 said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> Kelly what size jeans did you get in next - the same as u were pre preg?
> 
> 
> Yes, the same size & the great bonus is Next have different leg lengths :thumbup:Click to expand...

Mmmm was wondering if their maternity sizes were more generous than their normal sizes cause I've had to get a size smaller than I would have done pre preg! I was thinking I might try the maternity jeans from lots of dif shops on when I go shoping on Saturday to see which size I need in them but don't think my 5 yr old would appreciate it!!!

I'm really tall as well so need the extra long length - next are one of the few places that actually do trousers long enough for me!!!


Won't be going to the london baby show myself - being almost in scotland its a bit to long of a journey!!! Was just tryng to remember if I went when I was preg with DS cause I lived down south then but I can't remember for the life of me!! I know I've been to the big wedding fayre in london but I just can't think at the moment!!!


----------



## KellyC75

WILSMUM said:


> Mmmm was wondering if their maternity sizes were more generous than their normal sizes cause I've had to get a size smaller than I would have done pre preg! I was thinking I might try the maternity jeans from lots of dif shops on when I go shoping on Saturday to see which size I need in them but don't think my 5 yr old would appreciate it!!!
> 
> I'm really tall as well so need the extra long length - next are one of the few places that actually do trousers long enough for me!!!

Do what I do & order a few pairs (if you have them delivered in store~there is no charge) You can then try them on, *in store* & decide which, if any you want to keep :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks for all your advice & opinions :thumbup:

Nite Girls....:sleep: Catch up again tommorow :kiss:


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> Thanks for all your advice & opinions :thumbup:
> 
> Nite Girls....:sleep: Catch up again tommorow :kiss:

Nite hun. I'm off to bed too.

Have a good sleep everyone - cuddling your pregnancy pillows! :thumbup:


----------



## ducky1502

I might be getting a good deal on the icandy peach I want.... although I might have missed out on it, we shall see! 

I'm feeling really weird at the moment, 1 minute I'm happy, the next I'm just quiet and a bit moody and the next im a big crying emotional wreck. I ended up crying in morrisons car park earlier.... luckily I was sat in my car.

Going to run a bath in a minute. OH will be home about midnight. Hate it when he works til so late :(


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ooh what deals that ducky?? I'm dyin to get my hip grant to pay a chunk off mine! What colour are u after?

Hormones can b hard work , even in public :hugs: hope u feel better soon!!

I better sleep. This iPhone steals hours of my day lol!!!


----------



## angelic_one

KellyC75 said:


> angelic_one said:
> 
> 
> My baby is due 17th December  x
> 
> Hello & Welcome :flower:
> 
> Congrats on your December baby :baby:
> 
> Hope you are ready to chat, cos us December Mummys sure know how too! :haha:Click to expand...

Hiya! Yeah, I have enough to chat about tbh, some good and some not so good..and I'm SUCH a worrier as well. Seems like every day there's something new! So I'll probably be asking all sorts of silly questions!



Nut_Shake said:


> YAY WELCOME! I'm due 17th Dec too! But expecting to come early :)

Hiya! I'm expecting mine late, for no reason really just a guess! And the fact that my bumps so small, makes me think that I've been dated a little early...no idea when my last period was! Also I was originally dated for christmas day, and they moved it forward. So makes me think probably later rather than early. I'd love her to actually come on the 17th, just because not many babies do, haha!

See, told you I could talk, I'm off already!


----------



## spencerbear

Morning everyone....Ive been up an hour and a half already. All cleaning is done except hoovering but thinking this will turn into a very very long day.
Still at least ive had the puppy for company lol


----------



## KellyC75

angelic_one said:


> Hiya! Yeah, I have enough to chat about tbh, some good and some not so good..and I'm SUCH a worrier as well. Seems like every day there's something new! So I'll probably be asking all sorts of silly questions!

Im with you there....Im a worrier too ~ drives me crazy :wacko:

& dont worry about the 'silly' questions, we talk about everything on here....:hugs:



spencerbear said:


> Morning everyone....Ive been up an hour and a half already. All cleaning is done except hoovering but thinking this will turn into a very very long day.
> Still at least ive had the puppy for company lol

WHAT! WHY!? :dohh: Couldnt you sleep? :sleep:

Bless you, thats far to early to be cleaning....I suppose the plus side is, you can relax now its done :kiss:

Love your avatar pic...Too cute :cloud9:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mornin ladies! 

Wish I could have a strong coffee right now! Aimee slept a bit better but not great! Somehow it's much easier night wakin with newborns - must be an instinct! 

When do I get fat baby??


----------



## nikki-lou25

spencerbear said:


> Morning everyone....Ive been up an hour and a half already. All cleaning is done except hoovering but thinking this will turn into a very very long day.
> Still at least ive had the puppy for company lol

Wow go you!! I'm so not a mornin person so you gain my respect.


----------



## KellyC75

nikki-lou25 said:


> Mornin ladies!
> 
> When do I get fat baby??

Morning :flower:

Think you get a 'fat baby' at 27 weeks :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> I might be getting a good deal on the icandy peach I want.... although I might have missed out on it, we shall see!
> 
> I'm feeling really weird at the moment, 1 minute I'm happy, the next I'm just quiet and a bit moody and the next im a big crying emotional wreck. I ended up crying in morrisons car park earlier.... luckily I was sat in my car.
> 
> Going to run a bath in a minute. OH will be home about midnight. Hate it when he works til so late :(


Hope your feeling a bit better this morning....:hugs: Hormones are crazy, uncontrolable things 

Me & Ness were discussing which 4D scan packages we were getting, what one are you getting?...:shrug: (it is you having a scan Sat, isnt it! Sorry baby brain strikes again :blush:)


----------



## KellyC75

Im not gonna be online this morning, gotta take car to garage & wait around for an hour+ :sleep: Joyous~NOT!

Have a good day all & catch up later :kiss:


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> Please answer me honestly....:kiss:
> 
> Would you go to the London Baby Show (in October) On your own? :shrug: I would need to get a train (about 45mins away)

I would if it were only 45mins to an hour to get there. But if you want a make a day of it company is more fun. Id come with but its a bit of a trek from Swansea! 


mummyclo said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Is this the Hollywood wax? - my eyes are watering just saying it!:haha:
> 
> Bahahaha! Yes its hollywood wax day! :dohh:Click to expand...

OOUCHHHHHH! :nope:



angelic_one said:


> [Hiya! Yeah, I have enough to chat about tbh, some good and some not so good..and I'm SUCH a worrier as well. Seems like every day there's something new! So I'll probably be asking all sorts of silly questions!
> 
> Hiya! I'm expecting mine late, for no reason really just a guess! And the fact that my bumps so small, makes me think that I've been dated a little early...no idea when my last period was! Also I was originally dated for christmas day, and they moved it forward. So makes me think probably later rather than early. I'd love her to actually come on the 17th, just because not many babies do, haha!
> 
> See, told you I could talk, I'm off already!

Hi - I was originally dated New Years Eve - then 27th Dec then Xmas Eve - im sticking with Christmas Eve on my ticker but I have a sneaking suspicion the 27th might be more like it! My Mum keeps telling me how nice it would be if she came earlier - as if I were up to me!! 



spencerbear said:


> Morning everyone....Ive been up an hour and a half already. All cleaning is done except hoovering but thinking this will turn into a very very long day.
> Still at least ive had the puppy for company lol

Oooh honey and I thought I was the only insomniac - although I did sleep a little better last night and am off to get a dream genii tomorrow. 



nikki-lou25 said:


> Mornin ladies!
> 
> *Wish I could have a strong coffee *right now! Aimee slept a bit better but not great! Somehow it's much easier night wakin with newborns - must be an instinct!
> 
> When do I get fat baby??

I felt like that all day yesterday - I didnt realise how much I used caffine as a pick me up until I couldnt have it. 



KellyC75 said:


> Im not gonna be online this morning, gotta take car to garage & wait around for an hour+ :sleep: Joyous~NOT!
> 
> Have a good day all & catch up later :kiss:

Oooh -enjoy! If it helps I have to wrangle with our legal department over a cash security contract :sleep: ! 

25wks - I have a 2lb baby! Keep cooking little one. xx

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Just thought i would come on before i go out :)
Hope everyone is ok this morning :flower:
Next time im on here i shall be nice and hairfree! :haha:
xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ooh I had breakfast n now my ticker has a fat baby!! Yay!

Goin to get my nails done soon - yay for a bit of me time!


----------



## mummyclo

Think i might get my hair done next week :)


----------



## ducky1502

nikki-lou25 said:


> Ooh what deals that ducky?? I'm dyin to get my hip grant to pay a chunk off mine! What colour are u after?
> 
> Hormones can b hard work , even in public :hugs: hope u feel better soon!!
> 
> I better sleep. This iPhone steals hours of my day lol!!!

I want it in sweetpea but to be honest I would be happy with any colour if it's a good deal. There is a woman selling her 3wk old one in tomato for £380 with the footmuff so that's a £195 saving, then someone has offered two ex demo ones, slightly more but she also has it in sweetpea.


----------



## ducky1502

Happy 27 weeks to all the december 10th ladies :D :D :D Can't believe it's 3rd tri time already. 

Woman should be here in about half an hour to drop off the moses basket and other bits. I feel a bit nervous lol. What if they aren't in great condition? I'm not one for confrontation :haha: Oh well, we know where she lives, I'm sure OH will kick off for me lol. I also find the whole inviting complete strangers into your home slightly weird... at least the dog will be here :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> Just thought i would come on before i go out :)
> Hope everyone is ok this morning :flower:
> Next time im on here i shall be nice and hairfree! :haha:
> xx

 Gosh I hope it's not too painful :flower:



ducky1502 said:


> Happy 27 weeks to all the december 10th ladies :D :D :D Can't believe it's 3rd tri time already.
> 
> Woman should be here in about half an hour to drop off the moses basket and other bits. I feel a bit nervous lol. What if they aren't in great condition? I'm not one for confrontation :haha: Oh well, we know where she lives, I'm sure OH will kick off for me lol. I also find the whole inviting complete strangers into your home slightly weird... at least the dog will be here :)

 Happy 3rd tri :happydance::happydance: I'm sure the stuff will be fine. The covers etc will be removable and can be washed anyway :thumbup:



nikki-lou25 said:


> Ooh I had breakfast n now my ticker has a fat baby!! Yay!
> 
> Goin to get my nails done soon - yay for a bit of me time!

 Yay for fat baby :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha: ducky im like that too but when people come to collect stuff from me that they have won! Its always a bit awkward! They dont come in tho as they are all scared of my dog :haha: 

Good luck mummyclo hope its not too painfull :haha:

Congrats to all the new 3rd tri ladies today :yipee: :yipee:

Im off to dh's uncle's funeral today :cry: im thinking my hormones are going to make me burst and im dreading it :cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha: ducky im like that too but when people come to collect stuff from me that they have won! Its always a bit awkward! They dont come in tho as they are all scared of my dog :haha:

Good luck mummyclo hope its not too painfull:haha: 

Congrats to all the new 3rd tri ladies today :yipee: 

Im off to dh's uncle's funeral today :cry: im thinking my hormones are going to make me burst and im dreading it :cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks butterfly,


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> Just ordered some Bravado bras (recomended by celebs~no less :kiss:)
> 
> I bought them at 'from here to maternity'...£50 for 2 (in a sale at the mo' ) but I will be able to use them for nurssing too
> 
> Plus they describe the material as 'buttery soft'..:cloud9:.. How can you resist!

I need some seamless maternity bras - why do they have to put the seam directly across your sensitive nipples?! Every maternity or nursing bra seems to have it! grr!! 



KellyC75 said:


> Please answer me honestly....:kiss:
> 
> Would you go to the London Baby Show (in October) On your own? :shrug: I would need to get a train (about 45mins away)

I would go on my own provided I didnt have much to carry and was just going for a nosy. I do most stuff on my own to be honest, although I have friends obviously I've never had a best friend or anything and tend to go shopping and eat in restaurants on my own unless me and OH have gone out for a meal or out for the day of course! 

But I've never worried about going places on my own people laugh at me but sod em lol I enjoy my own company!



ducky1502 said:


> I'm feeling really weird at the moment, 1 minute I'm happy, the next I'm just quiet and a bit moody and the next im a big crying emotional wreck. I ended up crying in morrisons car park earlier.... luckily I was sat in my car.

I'm the same I'm happy one minute and sniping at OH the next and then crying all of a sudden lol



mummyclo said:


> Think i might get my hair done next week :)

I need to get my hair done is so dark at the roots now! makes it look greasy eww!


----------



## Nessicle

I'm so tired again today, didnt manage much sleep at all - whenever I laid on my side bubs was kicking away in protest and I can't lay on my left because it seems to hurt (possibly due to my coeliac disease - my intestines will still be a bit damaged). 

Last night was ace though I've started feeling elbows, knees, feet and hands running their way across my belly - not just kicks and punches now! It's like she's sliding her foot down the inside of my belly! Also think I defo felt her elbow just now it felt quite pointy lol :cloud9: love it!! 


I could murder a bagel or a sausage and egg mcmuffin this morning :( damn coeliac disease!


----------



## lozzy21

I got my first mummy card today :D Im now the grand old age of 23 :dohh: Wont be on much this weekend cos my dad is up from wales for a few days


----------



## cho

27 weeks :happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

lozzy21 said:


> I got my first mummy card today :D Im now the grand old age of 23 :dohh: Wont be on much this weekend cos my dad is up from wales for a few days

Happy birthday - have a great weekend :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## - Butterfly -

c.holdway said:


> 27 weeks :happydance:

 yay :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> I got my first mummy card today :D Im now the grand old age of 23 :dohh: Wont be on much this weekend cos my dad is up from wales for a few days

man I feel old - 27 soon for me eek!! Happy birthday hun :) 



c.holdway said:


> 27 weeks :happydance:

yay happy 27 weeks and 3rd tri!! One more week til 3rd tri for me :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

Ness, nat, sammi and every one else due the 17th.

We are now in our last week of 2nd tri:wacko:


----------



## cho

Happy Birthday lozzy x


----------



## ducky1502

Happy birthday lozzy!

Hope everything goes as well as possible today Kerrie. Thinking of you and OH.

Charlotte can you believe we're in 3rd tri?!?! I'm crapping my pants :haha:

Lady still isn't here to drop off my stuff :( I really needed to go out this morning but got to be in for 11:30 as a courier is picking up some old uni books I sold between 11:30 and 1.


----------



## Nessicle

woo hoo can you believe it lozzy! Seems two minutes ago we were joining up the DD thread on first tri! 

There's a thread in third tri that's seriously pissing me off lol, a girl posted saying we should get more scans and the NHS should stop being so cheap etc.....

I agree the NHS isn't a never ending pot and I don't really see the need for more than 2 scans, though an extra one would be nice around 32 weeks just to check bubs growth and that everything is looking good and getting ready for delivery etc.....everyone keeps saying the NHS is free and we're lucky to have it...yes we're lucky we have the NHS and don't have to pay the extortionate insurance fees most of the US has to pay however it really really gets my goat cos ITS NOT BLOODY FREE!!!!! Why do people think this? 

Its only free if you don't pay or have never paid taxes! Granted it might be a small percentage of my own personal tax I pay each month but I still pay for my care and prescriptions when not pregnant! 

Also I've never had good experiences with the NHS I think it's shocking the way I've been treated in the past with my coeliac disease (i.e. being told I have caused fertlity damage to myself from chlamydia.....err I've never had an STI in my life cheeky b*stards, it was my coeliac all along!) and I've only seen my mw around 3 times in 26 weeks plus the sonographers "forgot" about me at my 21 week scan and I was in agony holding my pee plus it was rushed and the sonographer did not but moan about being understaffed etc.....think I'm entitled to think the NHS is crap after all that! Grrr!!!


----------



## Pixxie

Urgh Ive had the most awful nights sleep, in protest at being monitored little madam has been going mental since. I currently have some part of baby jammed under the right side of my ribcage, Im presuming its a foot... 

Im so, so tired but I really must clean up today. My house looks awful! Might do it and go back to bed, OH will think Ive gone mad when he gets back at 2pm and Im snoozing in bed haha

Happy birthday Lozzy! Its my OH's birthday today too :) xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Yay :happydance: think I am ordering my pram today!!!!!!!

Getting an ex-display icandy peach in sweetpea for £450 including postage, which would have cost £580 brand new :) 

The moses basket, stand, bath set, changing mat and baby box has also been delivered :)

Today is a good day so far!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha pixxie bless Mabel!! Ava is going mad lately too I think she's starting to get a bit short of space now can feel elbows and knees all over lol! 

I havent experienced baby body parts in my ribs yet but she does favour laying with her head in my right hip which is mega uncomfortable in bed! 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

Wicked Ducky!! :happydance: 

I need a changing mat but a bit loathed to pay £10 or over for a piece of plastic and foam....ideally I'd pay about £5 maximum!


----------



## ducky1502

I paid £1 for my changing mat. Bargain! Going to find another cheap one so we have one upstairs and one downstairs. 

You can get brand new ones from kiddicare for about £5 I think but when I went there the other day they are a little smaller and thinner than ones you pay £10 for. Still do the same job though.


----------



## Nessicle

thank you hun! will have a look on kiddicare x


----------



## Nessicle

8 days til our 4D scans too :happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

Nessicle said:


> 8 days til our 4D scans too :happydance:

OMG don't get me excited about that. I think everyone is sick to death of me saying 'I can't wait to see him', 'I hope he's in a good position', 'what if he looks funny' :haha: I hope this week goes quickly!


----------



## ducky1502

I also found this ness https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Bathing/Changing-Mats/Gingham-Changing-Mat-in-Pink-(0076703) half price.


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 8 days til our 4D scans too :happydance:
> 
> OMG don't get me excited about that. I think everyone is sick to death of me saying 'I can't wait to see him', 'I hope he's in a good position', 'what if he looks funny' :haha: I hope this week goes quickly!Click to expand...

:haha: I'm like that too OH is rolling his eyes constantly - you know it's gonna drag like mad though lol! 



ducky1502 said:


> I also found this ness https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Bathing/Changing-Mats/Gingham-Changing-Mat-in-Pink-(0076703) half price.

Ooh thanks chick! Only thing is it's £5 delivery and not venturing to Mothercare for another 2 weeks when I get paid again grr!! I hope it's stil on offer then! x


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> ::
> 
> Im off to dh's uncle's funeral today :cry: im thinking my hormones are going to make me burst and im dreading it :cry:

Hope its okay :hugs: 



lozzy21 said:


> *I got my first mummy card today *:D Im now the grand old age of 23 :dohh: Wont be on much this weekend cos my dad is up from wales for a few days

Awww! Happy Birthday Lozzy - 23 is ancient! (Ahem im a very youthful nearly 38 myself :blush:)



ducky1502 said:


> I also found this ness https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Bathing/Changing-Mats/Gingham-Changing-Mat-in-Pink-(0076703) half price.

Oooh how pretty - £10 is a lot to pay for a changing mat isnt it

Congrats to the new 3rd tri ladies! :)

Ness - kinda agree and disagree over the NHS - You are right it isnt free BUT its free at the point of use whether you are 20 or 60 regardless of how much you can afford to pay. My personal experience of it has been great - without it my Dad would have been dead or very disabled several times over from his teen years on - its always come through for us so I tend to think of it as a brilliant institution - that isnt to say I dont have issues with it, its cost, or the way it is run however. 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Opinions please..... which colour do you prefer? I'm team blue. I'm 99% sure already but I've always been a bit of a 'talk myself out of things' person so just want to check what you think........
 



Attached Files:







peach-sp.png
File size: 139.7 KB
Views: 0









icandy%20peach%20tomato%20stroller%20pram%20devon.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mizze

Ooooh thats hard. I think on balance for me the blue/green combo - though I really like them both. Im a sucker for turquoise and green anyway

Mizze x


----------



## Nessicle

I agree with Mizze - the blue green combo is my fave :thumbup:

Yeah I hear ya Mizze - thankfully most people have better luck than me with the NHS lol I'm dreading giving birth though because of my experience...eeek! x


----------



## mummyclo

BACK!!! And it hardly hurt! I actually quite enjoyed it :blush:
I also like the blue green one, but i think the metal is a bit shiny for my taste :haha:
Still annoyed with M&P they wont deliver for any less :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

you maniac Chloe!!! How can you enjoy waxing....:shock: lol


----------



## ducky1502

£450 including postage for the icandy peach :) it's now ours!!!!! SO excited. Went for the green one. OH wanted black but that's just boring lol. The chrome chassis is what my OH is in LOVE with. OMG I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited. I kind of wish we weren't getting it delivered so soon, I don't think I will be able to resist playing with it all the time for the next 3 months. Originally we were going to pick up it in november if we had ordered one brand new to avoid me getting over excited :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I got my first mummy card today :D Im now the grand old age of 23 :dohh: Wont be on much this weekend cos my dad is up from wales for a few days
> 
> man I feel old - 27 soon for me eek!! Happy birthday hun :)
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> 27 weeks :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> yay happy 27 weeks and 3rd tri!! One more week til 3rd tri for me :happydance:Click to expand...


27 isn't old hun - i'm 34! Now I'm feeling old!


How anyone can enjoy waxing is beyond me!!! Lol!! I'v e only had my legs done once or twice and that was bad enough!!!

I like the blue green as well esp as yr team blue - my pram is probably a similar orange to the other one, everyone'll certainly see me coming esp if it snows again this winter!!!! Lol!!

I need to have some lunch but don't knwo what I fancy or what I've got the energy to make! Am thinking its gonna have to be beans on toast! With Cheese!!!


----------



## Nessicle

lol Anouska well I feel better now :haha: 

i had a micro meal and it was pants I feel sick now!


----------



## ducky1502

I love a bit of beans on toast with grated cheese. SO simple but SO yummy :)


----------



## WILSMUM

it was a choice between making something out of bread, cheese and beans or going out in the rain to the shop!
Its chucking it down - got soaked this morning after dropping DS off at school and couldn't even get changed cause all my mat trousers are in the wash and I've had to resort to an under bump pair of jeans today as it is!! Thankfully the rain held off while I was at work and the heavens opened after I got home! Just hoping it stops again ebfore I have to go out and pick DS up!

Oh and got a reminder this morning that the van tax is due at the end of the month - tempted to sorn it but we need it get to the hosp for my cons appointment next month and then when i have the baby in Nov!! So thats our emergency stash gone and we're broke again!! Oh and DHs employed asked him this morning if he wants to go self employed! Can't decide if its good or bad - on the one hand he can earn a hell of a lot more but then he won't get paid holiday etc and if the economy goes tits up then we'll be stuffed - people don't tend to want new flooring/carpet during recessions! Its made me feel really nervous, worried and out of sorts, not really a great time with a new baby on the way - he's always planned to go self employed again btu didn;t think it would be for at least a year to give us time to get a bit more sorted financially and setled with the baby etc! Oh I dunno!


----------



## till bob

hi girls hope ur all well iv havent been on much and havent really managed to catch up we r on hol at the min but brought my laptop with me and its chuckin it down so thought id just sneakin on. Felt really poorly yday it was gorgeous weather so went to the beach and had a paddle in the sea then was walkin round all day think i did too much and i was gettn really bad braxton hicks 2 so had an early nite and felt better this mornin i dont know why but got a feelin pheebs is gona be early have to wait and c though eh xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I love iCandys Zoe!! Excellent stuff gettin a bargain!


----------



## Nessicle

hi till bob! hope you're having a good time and sorry you werent well!! 

well you never know mothers intuition and all that!xx


----------



## Nessicle

don't worry anouska we don't have an emergency stash gone for savings or anything lol we just go with the flow :haha: x


----------



## Nessicle

I've been getting shooting pains across my bump from the bottom to the top on the right hand side....just growing pains...?? Also had some cramps in the night only a few and they weren't too painful but ached!


----------



## ducky1502

We have no savings or money stashed away either. We are just going with the flow and dealing with it all as we get to it. Me and OH are TERRIBLE at saving, always have been.


----------



## - Butterfly -

I've lost my multiple quotes and sorry but really don't wanna go back and find them as too many!!

LOL at enjoying being waxed!!!

Hope everyone is well. xx


----------



## Pixxie

Pregnancy is the best excuse ever to eat pancakes and lemon curd for lunch.... :haha: 

I like the blue and green pram best too :thumbup: 

I cant decide if I fancy a walk to the library or stay in and do some more knitting, I should get out of the house really but I dont think I can be bothered lol xx


----------



## KellyC75

nikki-lou25 said:


> Ooh I had breakfast n now my ticker has a fat baby!! Yay!


Jeez....How much did ya eat for breakfast then! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> Last night was ace though I've started feeling elbows, knees, feet and hands running their way across my belly - not just kicks and punches now! It's like she's sliding her foot down the inside of my belly! Also think I defo felt her elbow just now it felt quite pointy lol :cloud9: love it!!

Aww, yes :kiss: this has been happening to me for a couple of weeks, its so sweet isnt it :cloud9:



lozzy21 said:


> I got my first mummy card today :D Im now the grand old age of 23 :dohh: Wont be on much this weekend cos my dad is up from wales for a few days

Happy Birthday Lozzy :cake:


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> Its my OH's birthday today too :) xxx

Happy Birthday to 'Mr Pixxie' :cake:



Nessicle said:


> 8 days til our 4D scans too :happydance:

:yipee::wohoo::yipee:



ducky1502 said:


> OMG don't get me excited about that. I think everyone is sick to death of me saying 'I can't wait to see him', 'I hope he's in a good position', 'what if he looks funny' :haha: I hope this week goes quickly!

Were not sick of you saying it...We share the excitement....:happydance:

Which package have you gone for? :shrug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I seriously can't lie on my sides - Rosie boots the bejesus out of me but I know how bad it is to sleep on my back :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> Opinions please..... which colour do you prefer? I'm team blue. I'm 99% sure already but I've always been a bit of a 'talk myself out of things' person so just want to check what you think........

I really like the blue/green one....Great for a boy :baby::thumbup: & I see alot of 'red' pushchairs around, so be nice to be different :winkwink:


----------



## Pixxie

- Butterfly - said:


> I seriously can't lie on my sides - Rosie boots the bejesus out of me but I know how bad it is to sleep on my back :shrug:

I usually sleep on my back anyway because its how Im comfiest, my midwife said its ok as long as Im comfortable and not to worry about it xx


----------



## KellyC75

till bob said:


> hi girls hope ur all well iv havent been on much and havent really managed to catch up we r on hol at the min but brought my laptop with me and its chuckin it down so thought id just sneakin on. Felt really poorly yday it was gorgeous weather so went to the beach and had a paddle in the sea then was walkin round all day think i did too much and i *was gettn really bad braxton hicks *2 so had an early nite and felt better this mornin i dont know why but got a feelin pheebs is gona be early have to wait and c though eh xx

I get them bad too....& just lately, lots of them :cry: When your walking along, your just hoping no-one gets in your way, as you cant make sudden movements while having one :dohh:

Enjoy the rest of your Holiday :kiss: Where have you gone?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pixxie said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> I seriously can't lie on my sides - Rosie boots the bejesus out of me but I know how bad it is to sleep on my back :shrug:
> 
> I usually sleep on my back anyway because its how Im comfiest, my midwife said its ok as long as Im comfortable and not to worry about it xxClick to expand...

Really that's great - I can stop stressing about it then :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> Pregnancy is the best excuse ever to eat pancakes and lemon curd for lunch.... :haha:

& to eat lots of After Eights, as they are on offer in Sainsburys! :blush:


----------



## ducky1502

kelly - My 3D scan is a 30min appointment, 3 printed pics, CD of images and DVD of entire scan for £60 :thumbup: My mum, dad and sisters are coming along too. Dunno why my dad is coming.... he thinks 4D scans are 'creepy' :haha:

CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## ducky1502

KellyC75 said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh I had breakfast n now my ticker has a fat baby!! Yay!
> 
> 
> Jeez....How much did ya eat for breakfast then! :haha:Click to expand...

that SERIOUSLY made me laugh :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

mmmm after eights!! yum


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> kelly - My 3D scan is a 30min appointment, 3 printed pics, CD of images and DVD of entire scan for £60 :thumbup: My mum, dad and sisters are coming along too. Dunno why my dad is coming.... he thinks 4D scans are 'creepy' :haha:
> 
> CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol

Thats a great price, where are you going again? :shrug:

How lovely that all your Family are going....:kiss:


----------



## nikki-lou25

KellyC75 said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh I had breakfast n now my ticker has a fat baby!! Yay!
> 
> 
> Jeez....How much did ya eat for breakfast then! :haha:Click to expand...


Lol about half a weetabix by the time Aimee had finished eating it on my behalf! So I went to mcd's before my nail appointment so deffo fat baby (and fat mummy the way I've been today!)


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> We have no savings or money stashed away either. We are just going with the flow and dealing with it all as we get to it. Me and OH are TERRIBLE at saving, always have been.

me and my OH are terrible at saving too lol saying that by the time everything is paid we don't have anything left for savings ha 



KellyC75 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Last night was ace though I've started feeling elbows, knees, feet and hands running their way across my belly - not just kicks and punches now! It's like she's sliding her foot down the inside of my belly! Also think I defo felt her elbow just now it felt quite pointy lol :cloud9: love it!!
> 
> Aww, yes :kiss: this has been happening to me for a couple of weeks, its so sweet isnt it :cloud9:
> 
> It's ACE!!! totally lovely it! She never seems to have a quiet moment she's always moving I love it :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> I seriously can't lie on my sides - Rosie boots the bejesus out of me but I know how bad it is to sleep on my back :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ava does too - especially if I lay on my left side she _really_ doesnt like that lol x
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> till bob said:
> 
> 
> hi girls hope ur all well iv havent been on much and havent really managed to catch up we r on hol at the min but brought my laptop with me and its chuckin it down so thought id just sneakin on. Felt really poorly yday it was gorgeous weather so went to the beach and had a paddle in the sea then was walkin round all day think i did too much and i *was gettn really bad braxton hicks *2 so had an early nite and felt better this mornin i dont know why but got a feelin pheebs is gona be early have to wait and c though eh xxClick to expand...
> 
> I get them bad too....& just lately, lots of them :cry: *When your walking along, your just hoping no-one gets in your way, as you cant make sudden movements while having one *:dohh:
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your Holiday :kiss: Where have you gone?Click to expand...
> 
> yup and no one EVER moves out of the way for me I swear I'm invisible sometimes! I know I'm only 5ft and a cig butt but seriously come one?!
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> kelly - My 3D scan is a 30min appointment, 3 printed pics, CD of images and DVD of entire scan for £60 :thumbup: My mum, dad and sisters are coming along too. Dunno why my dad is coming.... he thinks 4D scans are 'creepy' :haha:
> 
> CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> that's an awesome price ducky where you having that done?!Click to expand...


----------



## Nessicle

Gotta take my little puskar Ambrose to the vets tomorrow :cry: poor baby I noticed on Monday he wasnt himself and I was checking him over for any injuries he might have and noticed on his belly about half an inch from his lil willy he has a 3mm tear. It wasn't ooozing anything and wasn't read and was clean so I said to OH lets leave it a few days and this morning it's all red and the fur is matted round it - think he'll need it gluing or stitching! Not looking forward to the vets fees....:(


----------



## KellyC75

nikki-lou25 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh I had breakfast n now my ticker has a fat baby!! Yay!
> 
> 
> Jeez....How much did ya eat for breakfast then! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol about half a weetabix by the time Aimee had finished eating it on my behalf! So I went to mcd's before my nail appointment so deffo fat baby (and fat mummy the way I've been today!)Click to expand...


And why not, I say :kiss: Treat yourself :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Aww, poor little pussy cat :cry: Hope he soon gets sorted

And if you wanna feel better about what your bill may be...

We've spent about £7000 on our wonderfull dog, hes been having chemo every 3 weeks for the past 10 months! But to keep him healthy & happy....He is worth every penny :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> you maniac Chloe!!! How can you enjoy waxing....:shock: lol

I just didn't find it very painful and now i feel lovely :blush:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> you maniac Chloe!!! How can you enjoy waxing....:shock: lol
> 
> I just didn't find it very painful and now i feel lovely :blush:Click to expand...


Im jealous.....I wanna feel all lovely too! :kiss:

So glad it went well :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

You should have one Kelly, it really didn't hurt that much, i would say only as much as having my legs done! Mayb it helped the woman was very professional and friendly and QUICK! But if ever anyone asks me i would say GO FOR IT!
Never will a razor touch my foof again! :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> You should have one Kelly, it really didn't hurt that much, i would say only as much as having my legs done! Mayb it helped the woman was very professional and friendly and QUICK! But if ever anyone asks me i would say GO FOR IT!
> Never will a razor touch my foof again! :rofl:

I never shave there either, usually Veet my legs, as they dont get much hair growth.... I always have my armpits & 'foof' waxed....But keep putting it off lately....Mayby I will now :winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> you maniac Chloe!!! How can you enjoy waxing....:shock: lol
> 
> I just didn't find it very painful and now i feel lovely :blush:Click to expand...

this is probably way TMI but I whipped all mine off (albeit not neatly and not without a few nicks here and there) but I feel all clammy and horrible down there now, actually looking forward to my hair growing back lol :rofl:



KellyC75 said:


> Aww, poor little pussy cat :cry: Hope he soon gets sorted
> 
> And if you wanna feel better about what your bill may be...
> 
> We've spent about £7000 on our wonderfull dog, hes been having chemo every 3 weeks for the past 10 months! But to keep him healthy & happy....He is worth every penny :hugs:

Aww thanks Kel - wowzers that's a lot of money isnt it? But I suppose as they're part of the family you just do it as you would for any one in your family :flower: 

Do you have insurance? I do but my excess is £60 mind you doubt it'll cost £60 anyway.


----------



## - Butterfly -

I might get DH to shave me - I actually quite enjoy him doing it and I know he does :haha: We haven't DTD in a couple of weeks so it'll be a nice treat for him! :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> you maniac Chloe!!! How can you enjoy waxing....:shock: lol
> 
> I just didn't find it very painful and now i feel lovely :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> this is probably way TMI but I whipped all mine off (albeit not neatly and not without a few nicks here and there) but I feel all clammy and horrible down there now, actually looking forward to my hair growing back lol :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Aww, poor little pussy cat :cry: Hope he soon gets sorted
> 
> And if you wanna feel better about what your bill may be...
> 
> We've spent about £7000 on our wonderfull dog, hes been having chemo every 3 weeks for the past 10 months! But to keep him healthy & happy....He is worth every penny :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks Kel - wowzers that's a lot of money isnt it? But I suppose as they're part of the family you just do it as you would for any one in your family :flower:
> 
> Do you have insurance? I do but my excess is £60 mind you doubt it'll cost £60 anyway.Click to expand...

:rofl: Ness!! I just am glad to know i can just leave it now! :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sorry if this is TMI but if my hairs get too long around my labia then I find my foof getting really sore - not sure if it's cos of rubbing but it feels much better when shaven :shrug:

I'm too much of a wimp to go get waxed!!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: @ the TMI! I had some random woman with her face in my foof plucking hairs earlier, don't think anything could be TMI! :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: @ the TMI! I had some random woman with her face in my foof plucking hairs earlier, don't think anything could be TMI! :)

:dohh::rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> Aww thanks Kel - wowzers that's a lot of money isnt it? But I suppose as they're part of the family you just do it as you would for any one in your family :flower:
> 
> Do you have insurance? I do but my excess is £60 mind you doubt it'll cost £60 anyway.


No insurance...Thats why its cost so much! But, on the other hand, I have 2 dogs aged, 11 & 9....They have been pretty healthy up until now & so what ive saved on not having insurance all these years, im now paying...I suppose, if that makes sense? :wacko:

& yes, he is our baby....We love him & would do anything for him :hugs: Hes always been loyal & loving to us, so now, we are repaying the respect he deserves :hugs:

Good luck with your little furry one :winkwink:


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol! u girls really make me laugh - all this talk of shaving and waxing foofs!!!! My H shaved mine for me the other night and yes he enjoyed in fact he's been pestering me ever since I found out I was preg to shave it for me!!!! And my word not dtd for a couple of weeks my DH is climbing the walls if we don't dtd for a couple of days!!!!! Lol!!!


We don't usually have any savings or emergency money stashed away but we came into a small bit of cash a little while ago and what with getting the hip grant through and me being paid when I wasn't really expecting it, it meant what i was gonna spend on baby stauff I could keep hold of! We're on a pretty tight budget at the moment so by the end of the month we don't have anything leftover to save either!!! And my DH is a complete nightmare with money, he has not concept of the value of it at all but at least he knows this himself so he just hands all his wages to me and I pay for and sort everything out!!


Oh My DS decided he wanted McCoys Steak Crisps for his snack and my god do they stink!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Girls help me stop worrying. I had a burger at wetherspoons and dident think and it had blue cheese sauce on it.

I am alowed it if its been cooked arnt i?


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> I might get DH to shave me - I actually quite enjoy him doing it and I know he does :haha: We haven't DTD in a couple of weeks so it'll be a nice treat for him! :haha:

couple of weeks :shock: we haven't dtd since about end of May :rofl: OH doesnt want to in case he hurts her - I've explained he doesnt need to flatter himself lol but he doesnt like the idea of it. I'm too tired anyway but told him that in the last 2 weeks before my due date if she hasnt arrived before then of course we'll be dtd every day to get her out :haha: 



- Butterfly - said:


> Sorry if this is TMI but if my hairs get too long around my labia then I find my foof getting really sore - not sure if it's cos of rubbing but it feels much better when shaven :shrug:
> 
> I'm too much of a wimp to go get waxed!!

I get that - I just trip with some scissors so it's short just make sure you do it in front of a mirror or you'll have your own designer vagina :rofl: 



KellyC75 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Aww thanks Kel - wowzers that's a lot of money isnt it? But I suppose as they're part of the family you just do it as you would for any one in your family :flower:
> 
> Do you have insurance? I do but my excess is £60 mind you doubt it'll cost £60 anyway.
> 
> 
> No insurance...Thats why its cost so much! But, on the other hand, I have 2 dogs aged, 11 & 9....They have been pretty healthy up until now & so what ive saved on not having insurance all these years, im now paying...I suppose, if that makes sense? :wacko:
> 
> & yes, he is our baby....We love him & would do anything for him :hugs: Hes always been loyal & loving to us, so now, we are repaying the respect he deserves :hugs:
> 
> Good luck with your little furry one :winkwink:Click to expand...

Aww bless I love my little Ambrose but Dexter is an arsehole. Not that I would want anything to happen to him but he's _always_ growing and hissing at Ambrose and my poor baby is so timid and scared of him! They're brothers as well and loved playing together when they were kittens but Dexter just can't stand Ambrose! Its funny though he sits behind the TV sulking if we clap our hands and shout "NO!" loudly when he hisses :rofl: miserable sod. Keep telling him I'm gonna give him to Mary Bale to put in a bin if he doesnt smarten himself up lol ha ha 



lozzy21 said:


> Girls help me stop worrying. I had a burger at wetherspoons and dident think and it had blue cheese sauce on it.
> 
> I am alowed it if its been cooked arnt i?

I wouldnt worry about wetherspoons as it's all prepackaged stuff and will have to be heat treated to last longer unless it's fresh from a fine restaurant or homemade then don't worry :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

Thanks ness, i thought so but had a mini panic on


----------



## - Butterfly -

LOL @ Ness - seriously Laughing Out Loud!! Designer Vagina!! lol


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> couple of weeks :shock: we haven't dtd since about end of May :rofl: OH doesnt want to in case he hurts her - I've explained he doesnt need to flatter himself lol but he doesnt like the idea of it. I'm too tired anyway but told him that in the last 2 weeks before my due date if she hasnt arrived before then of course we'll be dtd every day to get her out :haha:


I was gonna say the same thing....We havent dtd for months either, my DH doesnt like the idea of it either, bless them :kiss: Must admit, I dont mind, as too tired aswell! :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

You know its Friday when all our talk has turned to 'foofs', waxing & dtd! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Nearly forgot to say....

Congrats to all the 27 week Girls....:happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> You know its Friday when all our talk has turned to 'foofs', waxing & dtd! :haha:

LOL :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Thanks ness, i thought so but had a mini panic on

you're welcome hun I get like that too :flower: 



KellyC75 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> couple of weeks :shock: we haven't dtd since about end of May :rofl: OH doesnt want to in case he hurts her - I've explained he doesnt need to flatter himself lol but he doesnt like the idea of it. I'm too tired anyway but told him that in the last 2 weeks before my due date if she hasnt arrived before then of course we'll be dtd every day to get her out :haha:
> 
> 
> I was gonna say the same thing....We havent dtd for months either, my DH doesnt like the idea of it either, bless them :kiss: Must admit, I dont mind, as too tired aswell! :dohh:Click to expand...

:haha: glad it's not just me! Tbh orgasm causes strong BH's for me and I don't like the feeling 



KellyC75 said:


> You know its Friday when all our talk has turned to 'foofs', waxing & dtd! :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> LOL @ Ness - seriously Laughing Out Loud!! Designer Vagina!! lol

:haha: well I like to lower the tone ;)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Ok Food talk time!!

I am cooking chicken breast, roast potatoes, carrots, broccoli and cauliflower cheese

yum yum can't wait!!!

:munch::munch::munch:


----------



## KellyC75

Im cooking chicago town ~ sauce in crust pizza...With chips

Tbh, dont really feel like either, may have a small slice of pizza, but ive gone off them really.....Just cba to make anything else! :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

Has anyone noticed a few of the old regular posters dont come on too much now?

Do you think mayby....They have other things to do! :dohh::haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

mmm im having turkey and potatos 2night :) 

lozzy i wouldnt worry about the burger hunny and hope u enjoyed it at the time! 
kelly yeah i noticed its always the same people who post aswell! not that i post much but i do try my best :)

thats me now finished up at work till i have my baby coz im still having pains in my back i got signed off for another 3weeks then my mat leave starts :D went in and cleared out my locker 2day so i refuse to go back!!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

xkirstyx said:


> thats me now finished up at work till i have my baby coz im still having pains in my back i got signed off for another 3weeks then my mat leave starts :D went in and cleared out my locker 2day so i refuse to go back!!!!!


Sorry to hear you are suffering....:flower:

Great that you can take some time to relax & put your feet up now :winkwink:


----------



## xkirstyx

KellyC75 said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> thats me now finished up at work till i have my baby coz im still having pains in my back i got signed off for another 3weeks then my mat leave starts :D went in and cleared out my locker 2day so i refuse to go back!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you are suffering....:flower:
> 
> Great that you can take some time to relax & put your feet up now :winkwink:Click to expand...

relax as much as i can but doesnt really help having a 10month old baby to run round after lol


----------



## KellyC75

xkirstyx said:


> relax as much as i can but doesnt really help having a 10month old baby to run round after lol


.....:dohh: No, I imagine you wont be able to relax too much then!


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> BACK!!! *And it hardly hurt! I actually quite enjoyed it *

mummyclo thats just weird! 



ducky1502 said:


> *£450 including postage for the icandy peach *:) it's now ours!!!!! SO excited. Went for the green one. OH wanted black but that's just boring lol. The chrome chassis is what my OH is in LOVE with. OMG I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited. I kind of wish we weren't getting it delivered so soon, I don't think I will be able to resist playing with it all the time for the next 3 months. Originally we were going to pick up it in november if we had ordered one brand new to avoid me getting over excited :haha:

Wow! Good price - How exciting1



WILSMUM said:


> Oh and DHs employed asked him this morning if he wants to go self employed! Can't decide if its good or bad - on the one hand he can earn a hell of a lot more but then he won't get paid holiday etc and if the economy goes tits up then we'll be stuffed - people don't tend to want new flooring/carpet during recessions! Its made me feel really nervous, worried and out of sorts, not really a great time with a new baby on the way - he's always planned to go self employed again btu didn;t think it would be for at least a year to give us time to get a bit more sorted financially and setled with the baby etc! Oh I dunno!

Its hard isnt it. DH is self employed - and that fine when we have my salary but next year is going to be a real squeeze

Mind you both DH and I are both tight wads! Saving is normal and natural to us - I cant cope if I dont have savings - so next year is going to be a test of nerve for us to say the least. 



till bob said:


> hi girls hope ur all well iv havent been on much and havent really managed to catch up we r on hol at the min but brought my laptop with me and its chuckin it down so thought id just sneakin on. Felt really poorly yday it was gorgeous weather so went to the beach and had a paddle in the sea then was walkin round all day think i did too much and i was gettn really bad braxton hicks 2 so had an early nite and felt better this mornin i dont know why but got a feelin pheebs is gona be early have to wait and c though eh xx

Oh till, sorry you are poorly hon. But I have to laugh sneaking off on holiday to come on here - and DH thinks Im addicted! :) 



mummyclo said:


> :rofl: @ the TMI! I had some random woman with her face in my foof plucking hairs earlier, don't think anything could be TMI! :)

:rofl: :rofl:



Nessicle said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> I might get DH to shave me - I actually quite enjoy him doing it and I know he does :haha: We haven't DTD in a couple of weeks so it'll be a nice treat for him! :haha:[/QUOTE
> 
> couple of weeks :shock: we haven't dtd since about end of May :rofl: OH doesnt want to in case he hurts her - I've explained he doesnt need to flatter himself lol but he doesnt like the idea of it. I'm too tired anyway but told him that in the last 2 weeks before my due date if she hasnt arrived before then of course we'll be dtd every day to get her out :haha:
> 
> DH likes shaving me too Butterfly - I thought I was the only one. We dtd about once a week but if babymizze is awake and kicking poor DH cant cope and refuses - really freaks him out (and me a bit if im honest)
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna say the same thing....We havent dtd for months either, my DH doesnt like the idea of it either, bless them :kiss: *Must admit, I dont mind, as too tired aswell! *:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Well there is that too!
> 
> 
> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> mmm im having turkey and potatos 2night :)
> 
> lozzy i wouldnt worry about the burger hunny and hope u enjoyed it at the time!
> kelly yeah i noticed its always the same people who post aswell! not that i post much but i do try my best :)
> 
> thats me now finished up at work till i have my baby coz im still having pains in my back i got signed off for another 3weeks then my mat leave starts :D went in and cleared out my locker 2day so i refuse to go back!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry you are struggling kirsty - but :yipee: for having finished work.
> 
> Hurrah Its Friday and another week down
> 
> It is raining cats and dogs here and blowing a real gale - to the point it knocked my sideways coming out of work earlier. The gales are at least a month early - normally we dont get them until late October. (Had officially 100mph winds on my birthday one year). Happily im sat in my living room in my fluffy dressing gown all tucked up in for the night.
> Tonights tea will be something I can let DH do - im thinking bacon, egg, beans and chips.... Mmmmmm
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...


----------



## mummyclo

YEY!! Chinese for dinner! :munch:


----------



## lozzy21

We were going to go out for tea but i fell asleep so were having take away instead.


----------



## Pixxie

Oh I see were back to talk of sex, foofs and food :rofl:

I wish my OH would go off sex, its ME that feels weird about it with the baby in between! 

Boring leftover spag bol for my tea :( xx


----------



## lozzy21

I dont feel strange about sex, i just cant be botherd to do it. I used to have a fairly high sex drive but since about 13 weeks its dropped to zero. Poor bloke is lucky if he gets it once a week.


----------



## mummyclo

Pixxie said:


> Oh I see were back to talk of sex, foofs and food :rofl:
> 
> I wish my OH would go off sex, its ME that feels weird about it with the baby in between!
> 
> Boring leftover spag bol for my tea :( xx

Awwww :( Im just splashing out because i got paid today and got all my tax back :happydance:

Is good he hasn't gone off sex, at least you still feel attractive? :shrug:
xx


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> YEY!! Chinese for dinner! :munch:

me too yay!!


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Happily im sat in my living room in my fluffy dressing gown all tucked up in for the night.
> Tonights tea will be something I can let DH do - im thinking bacon, egg, beans and chips.... Mmmmmm
> 
> Mizze xx

Now that sound like bliss :kiss: Enjoy (mine would be minus the bacon though~being a Veggie:winkwink:)


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> Has anyone noticed a few of the old regular posters dont come on too much now?
> 
> Do you think mayby....They have other things to do! :dohh::haha:

 I haven't noticed!!! Who?



mummyclo said:


> YEY!! Chinese for dinner! :munch:

 We're having chinese on Sunday that's why I cooked something healthy tonight!!



lozzy21 said:


> I dont feel strange about sex, i just cant be botherd to do it. I used to have a fairly high sex drive but since about 13 weeks its dropped to zero. Poor bloke is lucky if he gets it once a week.

 My DH would be delighted with once a week! :blush:


----------



## vicky84

Have you all seen this its pretty cool :)
Heres mine have a look and then set one up for yourself!

https://www.expectnet.com/games/Babyinfo2010


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Oh I see were back to talk of sex, foofs and food :rofl:
> 
> I wish my OH would go off sex, its ME that feels weird about it with the baby in between!
> 
> Boring leftover spag bol for my tea :( xx
> 
> Awwww :( Im just splashing out because i got paid today and got all my tax back :happydance:
> 
> Is good he hasn't gone off sex, at least you still feel attractive? :shrug:
> xxClick to expand...

Well it kind of weirds me out he still finds me attractive :wacko: Im just odd I suppose! I dont know, I have an odd thing in my head that I shouldnt be doing these things with a baby in me... plus her constant kicking doesnt help me get in the mood. The going is still pretty good mind, but OH wishes we were back to everyday TTC mode :rofl: xx


----------



## ducky1502

For ness and kelly who asked - I'm getting my 4d scan done here https://www.face2facebabyscans.co.uk/ it's a special offer not mentioned on the website because their scans are usually £100 for an hour so they're doing 30 min scans for £60. Thought it was mega cheap!

Pram is officially definately ordered :) should arrive tues or wed!!!

My family nag and nag for me to come and see them, I decide to come see them tonight and mum is in the kitchen, my sisters are both in their rooms and my dad isnt even here so I'm on the computer in the study all alone. Why did I even bother?!?! lol. Aren't families annoying aye!


----------



## vicky84

xkirstyx said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> thats me now finished up at work till i have my baby coz im still having pains in my back i got signed off for another 3weeks then my mat leave starts :D went in and cleared out my locker 2day so i refuse to go back!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you are suffering....:flower:
> 
> Great that you can take some time to relax & put your feet up now :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> relax as much as i can but doesnt really help having a 10month old baby to run round after lolClick to expand...


I sympathise lol i have a 7 month old shes so tiring lol!


----------



## lozzy21

He gets it once a week to stop him complaning, not that i want to.


----------



## - Butterfly -

vicky84 said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> thats me now finished up at work till i have my baby coz im still having pains in my back i got signed off for another 3weeks then my mat leave starts :D went in and cleared out my locker 2day so i refuse to go back!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you are suffering....:flower:
> 
> Great that you can take some time to relax & put your feet up now :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> relax as much as i can but doesnt really help having a 10month old baby to run round after lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I sympathise lol i have a 7 month old shes so tiring lol!Click to expand...

 You ladies are awesome coping with small babies :thumbup:



lozzy21 said:


> He gets it once a week to stop him complaning, not that i want to.

 I hear you :blush:


----------



## Pixxie

I wish once a week would keep my OH quiet! :rofl:


----------



## WILSMUM

i know what you girls mean about it feeling weird doing that stuff with a baby growing in there, I felt weird wearing sexy undies etc when I could still fit in them!!! And it does seriously put me off when it starts kicking and pushing around in there!!!!


Thanks for that link to that online baby pool - its realy cool - gonna go set one up now!!


----------



## louise1302

hi guys

sory i dont get on as much :( itry to read what i can but being back at work now as well as decorating and looking after the lads is draining me completely, only 6 more weeks to work then im finished for 8 whole months i cant bloody wait

how is everyone? hope ive not missed anything important

piri piri chicken here for tes am starving
i cant believe im 25 weeks tomorrow the weeks are flying
have a scan to confirm the sex on monday it had better definitely be a boy now ive bought all blue stuff

mizze am going to pm you my number im not a very good bump buddy am i :blush:

lou xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Heres my game - have a guess as to what you think bumps gonna be! https://www.expectnet.com/games/BabyCoultiss


Only 6 weeks of work left for me too louise! Yay!!!

We've got lamb, peas and potatoes for tea - peas and pots from our allotment!!! Not got anything in for pudding though :(


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm signing off for the night ladies. We are hosting a charity night tomorrow night for Mollie's charity so need to save all my energy for that. https://www.jtsma.org.uk/

Speak to you tomorrow xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi girls im back from the funeral, was bloody tough :cry:only my 2nd funeral and was dh's first one, he didnt thinkhed cry as he never has but he cried the whole way through bless him, he didnt know what to expect :cry: Was a beautiful service tho.

Havnt read back as its around 10 pages, have i missed much???? x


----------



## lozzy21

Im buzzing, i got a disney princess cake :D


----------



## spencerbear

KellyC75 said:


> angelic_one said:
> 
> 
> Hiya! Yeah, I have enough to chat about tbh, some good and some not so good..and I'm SUCH a worrier as well. Seems like every day there's something new! So I'll probably be asking all sorts of silly questions!
> 
> Im with you there....Im a worrier too ~ drives me crazy :wacko:
> 
> & dont worry about the 'silly' questions, we talk about everything on here....:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone....Ive been up an hour and a half already. All cleaning is done except hoovering but thinking this will turn into a very very long day.
> Still at least ive had the puppy for company lolClick to expand...
> 
> WHAT! WHY!? :dohh: Couldnt you sleep? :sleep:
> 
> Bless you, thats far to early to be cleaning....I suppose the plus side is, you can relax now its done :kiss:
> 
> Love your avatar pic...Too cute :cloud9:Click to expand...




nikki-lou25 said:


> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone....Ive been up an hour and a half already. All cleaning is done except hoovering but thinking this will turn into a very very long day.
> Still at least ive had the puppy for company lol
> 
> Wow go you!! I'm so not a mornin person so you gain my respect.Click to expand...

I only did it cause i knew id be out all day. And i couldnt relax, believe me im not the greatest at housework lol



lozzy21 said:


> I got my first mummy card today :D Im now the grand old age of 23 :dohh: Wont be on much this weekend cos my dad is up from wales for a few days

Happy Birthday x x

I had such a horrendous journey back from brighton. had a man sat opposite me who insisted on eating wiht his mouth open and nodding his head while reading his book, felt like killing him. 

Oh and we had pizza hut for tea, yummy x


----------



## mummyclo

:hugs: Kerrie, i know its hard, had my first funeral not long ago! :(
Hope your feeling ok now :hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

Yay to the cake lozzy!!!!


----------



## Pixxie

I wish my belly had a window in it, I always think I can tell which way bubs is lay and then something will poke out somewhere and I think 'How the heck is she doing that when she's kicking me over there!?' 

At the minute I THINK she's head down, I have pain in my ribs from what Im presuming is feet and Im getting little movements and nudges low down, they feel more like hands than feet! But only an hour ago she was clearly lay transverse style across my belly... being a foetus must be much more fun than I realised :rofl: 

Chamomile tea and off to bed I go, night :wave: xxx


----------



## ducky1502

I never have ANY idea how my little one is lying. Sometimes I make a guess and then I'll get a huge kick somewhere and think to myself 'ok maybe he isn't lying like that then' :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

I think baby is ether head down or transverse. My kicks are usualy allways to the right and above my belly button.


----------



## louise1302

mine are all above the navel i putr the sky remote on the top of bump befor and watched him kicking it

happy birthday lozzy x

:hugs: kerrie


----------



## xkirstyx

this baby keeps kicking my ribs and its soooooore!!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Iv had a few kicks to the ribs, only when im lent foward.

Hip form got sent off today, how long did every ones take to come through?


----------



## hodbert

Hi Girls!

I am *technically* a december dreamer, but havent posted in here for a long while. I've been mainly chatting with the January Jellybeans as I originally due in Jan. I do love coming in and reading your posts though, you've got such an active group here and you always make me smile with your TMI/food/BD convs!!! Just wondered if you minded me joining in every now and again? I feel like I'm in limbo as I due right at end of month so barely a december but not really a january :shrug:


----------



## Mizze

louise1302 said:


> hi guys
> 
> sory i dont get on as much :( itry to read what i can but being back at work now as well as decorating and looking after the lads is draining me completely, only 6 more weeks to work then im finished for 8 whole months i cant bloody wait
> 
> how is everyone? hope ive not missed anything important
> 
> piri piri chicken here for tes am starving
> i cant believe im 25 weeks tomorrow the weeks are flying
> have a scan to confirm the sex on monday it had better definitely be a boy now ive bought all blue stuff
> 
> mizze am going to pm you my number im not a very good bump buddy am i :blush:
> 
> lou xx

No worse than me honey! I havent been much use either! Glad to see you are okay though. I have 7 weeks left in work :yipee: 



- Butterfly - said:


> I'm signing off for the night ladies. We are hosting a charity night tomorrow night for Mollie's charity so need to save all my energy for that. https://www.jtsma.org.uk/
> 
> Speak to you tomorrow xx

Hope it all goes well for you tomorrow sweetheart. :hugs: 



lozzy21 said:


> Im buzzing, i got a disney princess cake :D

I WANT ONE! :cake::brat:



Pixxie said:


> *I wish my belly had a window in it*, I always think I can tell which way bubs is lay and then something will poke out somewhere and I think 'How the heck is she doing that when she's kicking me over there!?'
> 
> At the minute I THINK she's head down, I have pain in my ribs from what Im presuming is feet and Im getting little movements and nudges low down, they feel more like hands than feet! But only an hour ago she was clearly lay transverse style across my belly... being a foetus must be much more fun than I realised :rofl:
> 
> Chamomile tea and off to bed I go, night :wave: xxx

Wouldnt that make life easier - after a couple of very restless days babymizze has been v quiet - not so quiet that i have been freaking out but quiet enough to make me try the doppler later I think. BAD Baby worrying Mummy and Daddy like that. 



hodbert said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> I am *technically* a december dreamer, but havent posted in here for a long while. I've been mainly chatting with the January Jellybeans as I originally due in Jan. I do love coming in and reading your posts though, you've got such an active group here and you always make me smile with your TMI/food/BD convs!!! Just wondered if you minded me joining in every now and again? I feel like I'm in limbo as I due right at end of month so barely a december but not really a january :shrug:

Post away hon - the more the merrier- there's many of us who being early or late will be in a different month than we thought I suspect. Originally my due date was 31st and I thought about posting in the Jellybeans but then I moved forward a week so Ive stuck in here. 

Its nice in here. :thumbup:
(yes insomnia has struck again - who gets up at 6am on a Saturday morning unless they have too :dohh: - Roll on Pregnancy Pillow buying later on)

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> I'm signing off for the night ladies. We are hosting a charity night tomorrow night for Mollie's charity so need to save all my energy for that. https://www.jtsma.org.uk/
> 
> Speak to you tomorrow xx

hope the charity night goes well tonight hun xx



Kerrieann said:


> Hi girls im back from the funeral, was bloody tough :cry:only my 2nd funeral and was dh's first one, he didnt thinkhed cry as he never has but he cried the whole way through bless him, he didnt know what to expect :cry: Was a beautiful service tho.
> 
> Havnt read back as its around 10 pages, have i missed much???? x

aw didnt know you were at a funeral hun hope it wasnt too upsetting :hugs: xx



Pixxie said:


> I wish my belly had a window in it, I always think I can tell which way bubs is lay and then something will poke out somewhere and I think 'How the heck is she doing that when she's kicking me over there!?'
> 
> At the minute I THINK she's head down, I have pain in my ribs from what Im presuming is feet and Im getting little movements and nudges low down, they feel more like hands than feet! But only an hour ago she was clearly lay transverse style across my belly... being a foetus must be much more fun than I realised :rofl:
> 
> Chamomile tea and off to bed I go, night :wave: xxx

I'm like that too always think she's laid somewhere then get a kick elsewhere ha ha

I think my girl likes to lay with her head in my right hip - think it's called Oblique lie? Only reason I think it is because I seriously cannot get comfy lately for pressure in my right hip. Either that or she lays head down with her bum stuck up on the right. I always seem to get the most kicks to the left above my belly button!xx



hodbert said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> I am *technically* a december dreamer, but havent posted in here for a long while. I've been mainly chatting with the January Jellybeans as I originally due in Jan. I do love coming in and reading your posts though, you've got such an active group here and you always make me smile with your TMI/food/BD convs!!! Just wondered if you minded me joining in every now and again? I feel like I'm in limbo as I due right at end of month so barely a december but not really a january :shrug:

Hi chick do you remember me?! :wave: come join us for sure! Like Mizze said the more the merrier! its definitley the nicest group I've been a member of whilst on this forum :thumbup:xx


Mizze said:


> Its nice in here. :thumbup:
> (yes insomnia has struck again - who gets up at 6am on a Saturday morning unless they have too :dohh: - Roll on Pregnancy Pillow buying later on)
> 
> Mizze xx

I have a pregnancy pillow chick and was awake at bloody 5am :haha: haven't hardly slept to be honest as can't get comfortable :( little lady has something lodged in my right hip like I said above and I can't lay on my left side because of hip pain and intestinal pain to do with my coeliac so struggling to find a comfy position, I drive OH mad bless him xx


----------



## Nessicle

I'll be back on soon - just gotta go get dressed and ready to take Ambrose to the vet - here's a few piccies of him - he's my darling boy, this was when he was a kitten but he's still so adorable and he sits and cries at the door for me until I come downstairs in the morning lol we don't let the cats upstairs as baby's room is up there and Dexter is always catchng mice and birds plus we live in a house where you have to close all the doors after you because it's such a cold house brrr!


----------



## Pixxie

Oh my god my OH and his mates and family are going paint balling today for his birthday, my house is full of people before 8.30am... I feel like crying :haha: xx


----------



## Pixxie

Ness he's gawjus!! :D x


----------



## Pixxie

Oh and the OH came out with a cracker last night, he came to bed at 4am (it was is birthday, so I let him play out) and had his hand on my belly and was amazed by all the movement he said 'Wow, I can feel elbows, knees and all sorts... can you feel that!?' Which mad me want to lamp him one, 'Of course I can bleeding feel it, why do you think I cant sleep!? 4am is playtime according to your daughter!' then he said 'I dont know how you put up with it.' :rofl: Erm well I dont really have a choice do I love? Hes a bit dim sometimes I tell ya, good job I love him. 

Thankfully my house is now empty, I can knit and watch Saturday morning telly in peace :) xx


----------



## WILSMUM

ducky1502 said:


> I never have ANY idea how my little one is lying. Sometimes I make a guess and then I'll get a huge kick somewhere and think to myself 'ok maybe he isn't lying like that then' :haha:

Mine was head down at 25 week mw appointment and 28 wk mw appointment so pretty sure its gonna stay that way now - def gett the feeling of feet lodge under my ribs a lot now a days!!!




lozzy21 said:


> Iv had a few kicks to the ribs, only when im lent foward.
> 
> Hip form got sent off today, how long did every ones take to come through?

Mine took about 10 days I think, got the money in the bank about a week before I got the letter from them!!!




hodbert said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> I am *technically* a december dreamer, but havent posted in here for a long while. I've been mainly chatting with the January Jellybeans as I originally due in Jan. I do love coming in and reading your posts though, you've got such an active group here and you always make me smile with your TMI/food/BD convs!!! Just wondered if you minded me joining in every now and again? I feel like I'm in limbo as I due right at end of month so barely a december but not really a january :shrug:


Hi and welcome and feel free to join in and post away! Technically I'm not a dreamer either being due end of Nov (was originally given an edd of beginning of dec) and am going for an elective as well so will have bubs prob around 20th Nov! But everyone is so lovely and friendly and chatty here I couldn;t bear to leave!!!!


Well its a miserable day here so think DS and I are gonna get soaked shopping!!!! While we leave DH building his shed up the allotment, think he might get the wettest!!!!!


----------



## Mincholada

I'M JEEEEEAAALOUS!!!!! look at all you lovely bump profile pictures!!!

i felt like taking my final picture before moving to 3rd trimester yesterday and i just look like i've eaten too much, which i really haven't ;) as i'm still 5 lbs BELOW pre-pregnancy weight.

as i'm flying up to alabama on tuesday to have a little time-out with my "american" (former host) family, i'm telling baby E to finally start pushing herself out bumpwise, but i guess she's stubborn and likes to stay hidden so people don't get the idea of trying to get a feel.

https://img828.imageshack.us/img828/6230/bumpcomparison4.jpg

all them folks up there saw me last time in july 2009 with at least 18 lbs more weight on, so for them i'm gonna look skinny instead of pregnant. OH JOY!!!

i'm also jealous at the fact that people know what they're being "hit" with :) i have absolutely no bloody clue yet if she's punching or kicking or poking her bum out or whatever and i wonder EVERY SINGLE day, what it could possibly feel like if she'd had a hiccup. :shrug:

she moves around a lot lately and i see my "bump" vibrating and moving around when she kicks/punches/moves, but i really can't distinguish what is what. she must still be in breech though as i don't feel anything in my rib area and not much above my belly button. it's all very low or on the sides.

where's my idiot's guide to pregnancy?????? :dohh:

off to bed now. maybe she'll do a moonwalk again. at least that's what it felt like last night when laying on my left and hey, maybe i'll wake up to a REAL bump tomorrow!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Pixxie

Mincholada said:


> I'M JEEEEEAAALOUS!!!!! look at all you lovely bump profile pictures!!!
> 
> i felt like taking my final picture before moving to 3rd trimester yesterday and i just look like i've eaten too much, which i really haven't ;) as i'm still 5 lbs BELOW pre-pregnancy weight.
> 
> as i'm flying up to alabama on tuesday to have a little time-out with my "american" (former host) family, i'm telling baby E to finally start pushing herself out bumpwise, but i guess she's stubborn and likes to stay hidden so people don't get the idea of trying to get a feel.
> 
> https://img828.imageshack.us/img828/6230/bumpcomparison4.jpg
> 
> all them folks up there saw me last time in july 2009 with at least 18 lbs more weight on, so for them i'm gonna look skinny instead of pregnant. OH JOY!!!
> 
> i'm also jealous at the fact that people know what they're being "hit" with :) i have absolutely no bloody clue yet if she's punching or kicking or poking her bum out or whatever and i wonder EVERY SINGLE day, what it could possibly feel like if she'd had a hiccup. :shrug:
> 
> she moves around a lot lately and i see my "bump" vibrating and moving around when she kicks/punches/moves, but i really can't distinguish what is what. she must still be in breech though as i don't feel anything in my rib area and not much above my belly button. it's all very low or on the sides.
> 
> where's my idiot's guide to pregnancy?????? :dohh:
> 
> off to bed now. maybe she'll do a moonwalk again. at least that's what it felt like last night when laying on my left and hey, maybe i'll wake up to a REAL bump tomorrow!!! :thumbup:

You look great! Just think how fast your going to be back in shape after baby is born, dont be jealous of us, we're jealous of you :haha: 

Im sure you will wake up one day with a lovely, perfectly rounded bump :) xx


----------



## mummyclo

Ness your kitty is Gorgeous!! I am so jealous :( 
I want one :cry:


----------



## louise1302

mincholada your bump is gorgeous

ive woken up feelinglike crap, my throat is so swollen its making me gag, i have earache,headache and i generally feel shit so im not getting dressed today and the older kids can run round after me all day

do any of you wake up knowing baby is going to have a quiet day? ive woken up and normally i get a good few kicks and pokes befire i get up but today just got the token effort one, since then hes gone back to sleep so i know today hes either rowing loads or just being lazy 

anyone got any plans for today


----------



## xkirstyx

wooooooo im 27weeks :D

ness ur kitten is so cute

mincholada thats a lovely bump just think how easy it is gonna be for u to get ur body back to norm! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you girls he's my lil baby boy :D he's such a character! Well we got him to the vet and it had bloody scabbed over! Don;t know why we didnt check him first thing doh!! So cost me £30 for the vet and antibiotics just to make sure he's not picked up an infection. £22 of that is the vet fee it's madness!! 

Louise I find if my girl has had a quiet night she's more active during the day whereas if she's been dancing all night she's quieter during the day.

I hate going out in the car - it kills my muscles round my bump! all the potholes and bumps are ridiculous - do they hurt everyone else?? Even going over them slowly I feel lke someone is shaking my womb all over the place!!

Pixxie bless your OH ha ha I've got a bottom stuck up just near my ribs and I said to OH it felt bizarre - not in a bad way but strange all the same and he said he never finds it strange lol. My bump shakes all over the place too when she kicks hard!


----------



## Nessicle

happyt 27 weeks kirsty!!


----------



## Pixxie

Congrats on 3rd tri Kirsty! xx


----------



## mummyclo

Me is very impressed with Mothercare!! I didn't think they would price promice agains a random website, but they did! Got Quinny buzz 4 and carry cot for £440 that £120 cheaper than their orig price, and i get £10 voucher and FREE delivery :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

aw thats brilliant Chloe!! Glad you've got a pram I know you wanted the Sola but good to have found an alternative! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> aw thats brilliant Chloe!! Glad you've got a pram I know you wanted the Sola but good to have found an alternative! :thumbup:

I was going to get the Quinny in the first place, but the Sola was cheaper, but this works out hardly any more!! :happydance:
Very happy today! :)
But i want your cat! :haha:


----------



## Xaviersmom

LO was so super active last night.. it was about midnight before she stopped. I she was moving from my right side to my left and back again. I made DH feel it too b/c my gump would go hard on one side and then soft and the hardness would be on the other side.

I'm selling wine at my local farmers market today.. ugh on the feet all day. Def. nap time when I get home this afternoon.


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> aw thats brilliant Chloe!! Glad you've got a pram I know you wanted the Sola but good to have found an alternative! :thumbup:
> 
> I was going to get the Quinny in the first place, but the Sola was cheaper, but this works out hardly any more!! :happydance:
> Very happy today! :)
> But i want your cat! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: everybody does he's awesome - honestly the loveliest cat I've ever known! he talks to me constantly and as soon as I sit down he's laid next to me, I swear he'd climb in my womb with Ava if he could :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

I'm in agony with sciatica today girls :( everytime I stand up or move it's just agony!!


----------



## xkirstyx

aww ness :hugs: try put ur feet up and relax hunny xxx


----------



## mummyclo

Awww Ness :(
:hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> [
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> (yes insomnia has struck again - who gets up at 6am on a Saturday morning unless they have too :dohh: - Roll on Pregnancy Pillow buying later on)
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> I have a pregnancy pillow chick and was awake at bloody 5am :haha: haven't hardly slept to be honest as can't get comfortable :( little lady has something lodged in my right hip like I said above and I can't lay on my left side because of hip pain and intestinal pain to do with my coeliac so struggling to find a comfy position, I drive OH mad bless him xxClick to expand...

Yikes dont tell me that about the pillow! To be honest if Id slept through till 5 it would be great. The other night I was up at 3.45am!! Forgawdssake! Poor you though the hip pain must be awful.




Mincholada said:


> I'M JEEEEEAAALOUS!!!!! look at all you lovely bump profile pictures!!!
> 
> i felt like taking my final picture before moving to 3rd trimester yesterday and i just look like i've eaten too much, which i really haven't ;) as i'm still 5 lbs BELOW pre-pregnancy weight.
> 
> as i'm flying up to alabama on tuesday to have a little time-out with my "american" (former host) family, i'm telling baby E to finally start pushing herself out bumpwise, but i guess she's stubborn and likes to stay hidden so people don't get the idea of trying to get a feel.
> 
> i'm also jealous at the fact that people know what they're being "hit" with :) i have absolutely no bloody clue yet if she's punching or kicking or poking her bum out or whatever and i wonder EVERY SINGLE day, what it could possibly feel like if she'd had a hiccup. :shrug:
> 
> she moves around a lot lately and i see my "bump" vibrating and moving around when she kicks/punches/moves, but i really can't distinguish what is what. she must still be in breech though as i don't feel anything in my rib area and not much above my belly button. it's all very low or on the sides.
> 
> where's my idiot's guide to pregnancy?????? :dohh:
> 
> off to bed now. maybe she'll do a moonwalk again. at least that's what it felt like last night when laying on my left and hey, maybe i'll wake up to a REAL bump tomorrow!!! :thumbup:

Minch you will have the cutest lil bump when the rest of us feel like elephants- Ness is right, we will then envy you. Bet your tummy goes right back afterwards as well. I am seriously considering a belly band for after the birth. 
You arent the only one who cant tell where LO is or what bit is sticking out - I havent a clue if its a kick, punch, elbow etc. The only time I had an idea was the other night when she was rolling all over the place so I was getting long rolling movements rather than kick like feelings - apart from that couldnt tell you except she is likely breech at the moment as nearly all kicks or movement are below belly button. 

Ive still got quite a deep belly button! Anyone else? 



louise1302 said:


> mincholada your bump is gorgeous
> 
> *ive woken up feelinglike crap, my throat is so swollen its making me gag, i have earache,headache and i generally feel shit so im not getting dressed today and the older kids can run round after me all day*
> do any of you wake up knowing baby is going to have a quiet day? ive woken up and normally i get a good few kicks and pokes befire i get up but today just got the token effort one, since then hes gone back to sleep so i know today hes either rowing loads or just being lazy
> 
> anyone got any plans for today

Aw hunny - poor you. earache is the worst. :hugs: 



mummyclo said:


> Me is very impressed with Mothercare!! I didn't think they would price promice agains a random website, but they did! Got Quinny buzz 4 and carry cot for £440 that £120 cheaper than their orig price, and i get £10 voucher and FREE delivery :happydance:

:wohoo: good for you! I might try that with the Britax B-Smart then. Im also impressed with Mothercare - I went to get my pillow and some pregnancy lingere. (sp?) And I forgot my vouchers! Very helpful girl on the till got me to fill in my application for the baby club again and gave me another welcome pack - saved me £8 - very impressed with the service. 



Nessicle said:


> I'm in agony with sciatica today girls :( everytime I stand up or move it's just agony!!

:hugs: oh Ness you are being put through it arent you. :kiss::hugs:

Im proud of myself - have been to Mothercare, Sainsburys (where I managed to wander off with someone elses trolley :blush: - Id got as far as the next aisle too.), the butchers come home unpacked and put it all away. And I have enough energy to pop to parents later where I will pick up LOADS of babystuff that my Mum has been storing for my sister who was keeping it for me!! Cant wait to make a proper list of all the stuff. :thumbup: :happydance:

Also got stuff for tonight's tea - making a chilli/bolognaise mix - will freeze some too. DH is on the cross-trainer now unhappy with the amount of weight he has put on. - He isnt the only one feel HUGE today - size 10 DP maternity jeans I bought months ago are a bit tight on the hips at the moment! Eeek. Less chinese takeaways and endless chocolate biscuits and more proper home cooked food methinks is needed. 

Oh almost forgot - Wilsmum - my under the bump jeans are Next - I checked this morning - they are I would say a little bigger than the DP jeans - I do generally find Next generous on sizing so I wouldnt be surpised if you did drop down a size with them. 

Also Kirsty congrats on 3rd tri :thumbup:
Mizze xx


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> Me is very impressed with Mothercare!! I didn't think they would price promice agains a random website, but they did! Got Quinny buzz 4 and carry cot for £440 that £120 cheaper than their orig price, and i get £10 voucher and FREE delivery :happydance:

Oooh thats great..... I have been in store and asked about the price promise, and they said they would match any non-auction website as long as they have it in stock.

which website did you quote? and did they have to have it in stock?(I have seen the full sets on Pramworld and Bambino direct), .....also did you order yours online/over the phone and do the promise, or did you have to go to store? MIL is buying ours for us, bit I still want to get a bargain for her :thumbup:


----------



## spencerbear

Well whether to return to work or not has been decided. Couldnt even make it round the supermarket today. Within a few mins of going through the door i was in agony. So gonig to see doctor this week and get signed off again, then start my mat leave earlier than planned.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

mummyclo that was a good deal on your pram and glad you got the one you wanted x


----------



## ducky1502

Im at work n bored out my brain!! Roll on 5pm. Im so tired today too. Hope you all feel better soon. Sounds like some of you are having a rough time :flower:


----------



## WILSMUM

We had a pussy cat visitor this morning. theres a black cat round our way that is always mewing out our kitchen window - not sure if he has a home or not, he's not overly skinny but he always seems to be out in all weathers! It was chucking it down this morning and he looked like a drowned rat so DH let him in till the rain stopped! He's a really affectionate cat!

Back from taking DS shopping and while I was in town I picked up my emma's diary freebie packs and I must say girls I thoughly recommend them - got loads of breast pads, nappy cream, wet wipe, stretch mark cream, shower gel etc etc! The website is: https://www.emmasdiary.co.uk/register?&gclid=COufqr3B_6MCFZFe4wodLRGbIw

Got my free changing bag from Boots as well!!!

I've got my next bounty pack to collect as well now but gotta go to sainsburys for that and we never go to sainsburys in fact its in the complete opposite direction of anywhere we go so its gonna have to be a special trip - good job I've got some other vouchers for nappies etc and freebies to use there! 

Oh and DS kept dragging me into all the pet shops while we were out and I saw the cutest grey tabby kitten - bloomin £60 though! But bless its heart!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Iv done something to my right eye, its killing me, blood shot and its getting worse


----------



## KellyC75

vicky84 said:


> Have you all seen this its pretty cool :)
> Heres mine have a look and then set one up for yourself!
> 
> https://www.expectnet.com/games/Babyinfo2010

Thanks for the link, I am taking guesses on everyones...:thumbup:

Will set one up in a mo' :winkwink:



ducky1502 said:


> For ness and kelly who asked - I'm getting my 4d scan done here https://www.face2facebabyscans.co.uk/ it's a special offer not mentioned on the website because their scans are usually £100 for an hour so they're doing 30 min scans for £60. Thought it was mega cheap!


Thats where I am going....:kiss:



- Butterfly - said:


> I'm signing off for the night ladies. We are hosting a charity night tomorrow night for Mollie's charity so need to save all my energy for that. https://www.jtsma.org.uk/
> 
> Speak to you tomorrow xx


Good luck for tonite....Hope you raise lots of money :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> I wish my belly had a window in it, I always think I can tell which way bubs is lay and then something will poke out somewhere and I think 'How the heck is she doing that when she's kicking me over there!?'

I am just the same, I think, right thats her back & bum, then a limb pokes out & I have no idea whats going on? :wacko: I know she is head down, as doctor said



hodbert said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> I am *technically* a december dreamer, but havent posted in here for a long while. I've been mainly chatting with the January Jellybeans as I originally due in Jan. I do love coming in and reading your posts though, you've got such an active group here and you always make me smile with your TMI/food/BD convs!!! Just wondered if you minded me joining in every now and again? I feel like I'm in limbo as I due right at end of month so barely a december but not really a january :shrug:

Hiya :flower: It would be lovely to have you join us :kiss:

Glad you enjoy our *'varied'* conversations! :haha:



Nessicle said:


> I'll be back on soon - just gotta go get dressed and ready to take Ambrose to the vet

Hope the little Kitty got on Ok...He is adorable :kiss:



Mincholada said:


> I'M JEEEEEAAALOUS!!!!! look at all you lovely bump profile pictures!!!


You have a lovely cute bump & as Pixxie says, you'll be back in your jeans really quick....I, on the other hand wont be! :dohh:

Have a good & safe trip :thumbup:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Afternoon, 

I havent read back yet but wanted to pop in. We've been at a wedding and we're going back in an hour or so to the night do. 

I booked a 4D scan for tomorrow - Mum decided she could make it and said it's her treat :happydance: YAY!!


----------



## KellyC75

xkirstyx said:


> wooooooo im 27weeks :D


:happydance: Yey....Congrats :happydance:



Nessicle said:


> I'm in agony with sciatica today girls :( everytime I stand up or move it's just agony!!

Your LO is defo laying on the nerve....Shes a monkey :baby:

Try not to do too much :flower:& defo dont try & bend....:cry:


----------



## KellyC75

nikki-lou25 said:


> I booked a 4D scan for tomorrow - Mum decided she could make it and said it's her treat :happydance: YAY!!

Yey....:happydance: How exciting

Have a great evening & a fantastic day tommorow....:cloud9:


----------



## spencerbear

nikki-lou25 said:


> Afternoon,
> 
> I havent read back yet but wanted to pop in. We've been at a wedding and we're going back in an hour or so to the night do.
> 
> I booked a 4D scan for tomorrow - Mum decided she could make it and said it's her treat :happydance: YAY!!

Thats great, hope you enjoy it x


----------



## KellyC75

I now have a 'fat' baby :happydance:....Knew I shouldnt have eaten all the after eights! :blush:


----------



## mummyclo

YUM! After eights :)


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> YUM! After eights :)


Thats just what I thought at first.....

But now I think 'After Eights' :sick:


----------



## Pixxie

One of my friends just told me she's pregnant! She told me a few weeks ago she 'suspected' and I gave her (she prized them from my hands) the last of my pregnancy tests. 

My baby is going to have a friend :happydance: x


----------



## mummyclo

Pixxie said:


> One of my friends just told me she's pregnant! She told me a few weeks ago she 'suspected' and I gave her (she prized them from my hands) the last of my pregnancy tests.
> 
> My baby is going to have a friend :happydance: x

Awww! YEY! Thats cool! :happydance:


----------



## spencerbear

thats lovely pixxie x


----------



## Kerrieann

hodbert said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> I am *technically* a december dreamer, but havent posted in here for a long while. I've been mainly chatting with the January Jellybeans as I originally due in Jan. I do love coming in and reading your posts though, you've got such an active group here and you always make me smile with your TMI/food/BD convs!!! Just wondered if you minded me joining in every now and again? I feel like I'm in limbo as I due right at end of month so barely a december but not really a january :shrug:

Of course you can hun, :flower:



xkirstyx said:


> wooooooo im 27weeks :D
> 
> ness ur kitten is so cute
> 
> mincholada thats a lovely bump just think how easy it is gonna be for u to get ur body back to norm! xxx

Congrats kirsty!!

Cute kitty ness! Id love a cat but my dog would eat it alive :growlmad:

Mincholada ur bump looks great!!:thumbup:



mummyclo said:


> Me is very impressed with Mothercare!! I didn't think they would price promice agains a random website, but they did! Got Quinny buzz 4 and carry cot for £440 that £120 cheaper than their orig price, and i get £10 voucher and FREE delivery :happydance:

Wow well done!! I love mothercare too, plus i am biased as i used to work there and worked for them for 4 years!

How is everyone? ive had another hectic day and only just sitting down but will have to get up again soon as hungry lol :blush:


----------



## mummyclo

Enjoy your sit down Kerrie, i am! Been shopping and it hurt my back, so i bought a bump band and put it on in the shop!! :haha:
It really makes it better instantly, didn't think it would!
Also got some bits in boots, i got the starter kit they have on offer for £3.33 and it has a £2 off coupon inside, so i made the man at the checkout get it off for the nappies i bought! :rofl:
xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh what starter kit?


----------



## spencerbear

Kerrieann said:


> Ooh what starter kit?

I was just wondering that too


----------



## Pixxie

spencerbear said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Ooh what starter kit?
> 
> I was just wondering that tooClick to expand...

And me! :D


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon girls. Wilsmum - thanks for the Emma's Diary tip! Ive signed up and it prompted me to sign up to Sainsbury's too. 



lozzy21 said:


> Iv done something to my right eye, its killing me, blood shot and its getting worse

Oooh Lozzy - keep washing it out with water. 


nikki-lou25 said:


> Afternoon,
> 
> I havent read back yet but wanted to pop in. We've been at a wedding and we're going back in an hour or so to the night do.
> 
> *I booked a 4D scan for tomorrow - Mum decided she could make it and said it's her treat  YAY!!*

Oooh! Get us some good pics! 



KellyC75 said:


> I now have a 'fat' baby :happydance:....Knew I shouldnt have eaten all the after eights! :blush:

Congrats on Fat baby! :) I saw the after8's in Sainsburys but I was a really good girl and didnt buy any. 



Pixxie said:


> One of my friends just told me she's pregnant! She told me a few weeks ago she 'suspected' and I gave her (she prized them from my hands) the last of my pregnancy tests.
> 
> My baby is going to have a friend :happydance: x

Awwww - my friend is pregnant too - and only 2 weeks apart - now if only she didnt live on the other side of the country from me! 



Kerrieann said:


> Ooh what starter kit?

I want to know too 


Just got back from my Mums - LOADS of stuff from my sister - cant believe how lucky we are - we even got a spare car seat - I know its safe as my sister got it brand new 3 years ago to replace the one in their car that was stolen and its not been in an accident or been too worn etc. It was only used for a few months. :happydance: Also a whole suitcase of clothes, a box of clothes and blankets, a play doughnut, a bouncer you put on a door frame and a baby bath, baby walker, potties (a tad early for those I think!) breast pump (yes I was tempted but I didnt!) bottle warmer, sterilizer etc etc. We are so lucky and I owe my sister a huge thank you (and some money) for keeping all this stuff - well my Mum kept most of it admittedly. :happydance::happydance: :cloud9:

Ness - meant to say earlier - gorgeous little kitten! 

Mizze


----------



## mummyclo

Its a huggies starter kit from Boots, it has a hat 62 wipes and 27 nappies and the £2 coupon in there for £3.33 xx


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Its a huggies starter kit from Boots, it has a hat 62 wipes and 27 nappies and the £2 coupon in there for £3.33 xx


Thats a great find :thumbup: Well done you

But I will be using Pampers :winkwink:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sorry - huge multiple quoter here!! . . . 



ducky1502 said:


> I never have ANY idea how my little one is lying. Sometimes I make a guess and then I'll get a huge kick somewhere and think to myself 'ok maybe he isn't lying like that then' :haha:

 I don't know either although most of my kicks/punches are all BELOW belly button :shrug:



hodbert said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> I am *technically* a december dreamer, but havent posted in here for a long while. I've been mainly chatting with the January Jellybeans as I originally due in Jan. I do love coming in and reading your posts though, you've got such an active group here and you always make me smile with your TMI/food/BD convs!!! Just wondered if you minded me joining in every now and again? I feel like I'm in limbo as I due right at end of month so barely a december but not really a january :shrug:

 Welcome to the group - don't be a stranger - it takes ages to read back on pages that have been missed!!



xkirstyx said:


> wooooooo im 27weeks :D
> 
> ness ur kitten is so cute
> 
> mincholada thats a lovely bump just think how easy it is gonna be for u to get ur body back to norm! xxx

 Congrats on 3rd tri Kirsty :happydance: Ness your kitten is adorable :hugs: Minch I agree with everyone else - your bump is cute and you'll be back in pre-pregnancy clothes in no time!!



mummyclo said:


> Me is very impressed with Mothercare!! I didn't think they would price promice agains a random website, but they did! Got Quinny buzz 4 and carry cot for £440 that £120 cheaper than their orig price, and i get £10 voucher and FREE delivery :happydance:

 Awww so chuffed for you :cloud9:



Nessicle said:


> I'm in agony with sciatica today girls :( everytime I stand up or move it's just agony!!

 Sorry to hear this Ness - I suffer with sciatica even when not pregnant - best way to alleviate the pain is to stretch out the hamstring on the side it hurts - hope that helps :flower:



nikki-lou25 said:


> Afternoon,
> 
> I havent read back yet but wanted to pop in. We've been at a wedding and we're going back in an hour or so to the night do.
> 
> I booked a 4D scan for tomorrow - Mum decided she could make it and said it's her treat :happydance: YAY!!

 Aww that's fantastic about the scan - have a great time tonight also 



KellyC75 said:


> I now have a 'fat' baby :happydance:....Knew I shouldnt have eaten all the after eights! :blush:

 yay for a fat baby! 



mummyclo said:


> YUM! After eights :)

 LOL I said that yesterday!!


----------



## ducky1502

Kelly - Awww wow we're having our scans at the same place. What package you going for? What time is yours? It's afternoon isn't it?

I go that starter kit from Asda when they had their baby event for £3. I thought I would get a few different types of newborn nappies to see what I get on best with so I now have 1... :thumbup:

Pixxie - Lovely that your friend is having a baby too :) One of my best friends is 10wks behind me and is having a scheduled c-section 2wks early so our babies will be 2 months apart. Plus we're both having boys :happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thank you for all the well wishes for tonight. I bought a skirt from ebay on Monday night and it was only delivered today - thankfully it's just the job!! It is a charity school disco and I am dressing up as a schoolgirl!! ha ha ha It's gonna be a laugh and hopefully raise some awareness of SMA and raise money in the process.

Gotta go get ready!! Have a lovely evening everyone and will post pics of me in my uniform tomorrow!!

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> Kelly - Awww wow we're having our scans at the same place. What package you going for? What time is yours? It's afternoon isn't it?

I think we may just get the £100 package, plus £20 for the dvd

Ours is at 2pm...:cloud9:


----------



## Pixxie

Oh my god my baby is trying to kill me because tea is late! She is going mental, bashing my ribs >.<


----------



## ducky1502

KellyC75 said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Kelly - Awww wow we're having our scans at the same place. What package you going for? What time is yours? It's afternoon isn't it?
> 
> I think we may just get the £100 package, plus £20 for the dvd
> 
> Ours is at 2pm...:cloud9:Click to expand...

I won't see you then! Mine is 10am :) although I'm practically bringing a bus load of people wih me who I am sure will do nothing but embarass me :dohh: Yeah if we hadn't decided to just go for the ebay offer that is what we were going to do. £60 we can spend, £120 would be pushing it. If we REALLY can't get any good 4D shots then I'll ask for it to just be 2D. £60 for a 30min 2D scan is also very cheap so I'll just have to accept bubs doesn't want to show his pretty face until he's born :haha:


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Thank you for all the well wishes for tonight. I bought a skirt from ebay on Monday night and it was only delivered today - thankfully it's just the job!! It is a charity school disco and I am dressing up as a schoolgirl!! ha ha ha It's gonna be a laugh and hopefully raise some awareness of SMA and raise money in the process.
> 
> Gotta go get ready!! Have a lovely evening everyone and will post pics of me in my uniform tomorrow!!
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Hope it all goes well tonight Butterfly! :hug:

Mizze x


----------



## mummyclo

Pixxie said:


> Oh my god my baby is trying to kill me because tea is late! She is going mental, bashing my ribs >.<

:rofl: Thought it was just my Greedy Lil Man that did that! :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

Hope the disco goes well tonight x

Cant wait to see everyone 4d pics.

That starter pack is a good buy, but luckily i wont be needing them, as nappies are sorted x


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Oh my god my baby is trying to kill me because tea is late! She is going mental, bashing my ribs >.<
> 
> :rofl: Thought it was just my Greedy Lil Man that did that! :haha:Click to expand...

She's calming down now, subdued her with pickled onions :rofl:


----------



## ducky1502

You got a greedy bubs there Pixxie :)


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Oh my god my baby is trying to kill me because tea is late! She is going mental, bashing my ribs >.<
> 
> :rofl: Thought it was just my Greedy Lil Man that did that! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> She's calming down now, subdued her with pickled onions :rofl:Click to expand...

Ooh blimey Pixxie my acid reflux is so bad even the thought of pickled onions makes it kick off. ......:sick: :dohh: :)

Mizze x


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: @ subdued with pickled onions! :haha:
I am so tired after shopping may go to bed soon :sleep:


----------



## ducky1502

FINALLY emptied the last 2 boxes (apart from a couple of boxes of baby bits that we can't unpack until we sort out the nursery) since moving. We've been here 7 weeks!!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> Its a huggies starter kit from Boots, it has a hat 62 wipes and 27 nappies and the £2 coupon in there for £3.33 xx

gutted! I missed that and I was in boots today!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

my heartburn is really bad too, i was up for 2 hours with it last nite as had a coke at the pub and have suffered with it all day today :cry: normally rennis work but not today, might have to get some gaviscon :sick:


----------



## Mizze

ducky1502 said:


> FINALLY emptied the last 2 boxes (apart from a couple of boxes of baby bits that we can't unpack until we sort out the nursery) since moving. We've been here 7 weeks!!!!!

I think that is damn good going! 



Kerrieann said:


> my heartburn is really bad too, i was up for 2 hours with it last nite as had a coke at the pub and have suffered with it all day today :cry: normally rennis work but not today, might have to get some gaviscon :sick:

I am finding even the gaviscon is only working for a short amount of time at the moment. It started this morning even before id eaten anything!! Bah

Its not (FX) kept me up at night yet - but plenty of other things have so maybe its only a matter of time. :nope:

Right really must get dinner started. 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Awww heartburn sucks, glad im not suffering with it yet :)


----------



## lozzy21

Iv been to the walk in centre and the nurse said it looks like iv ether burst a blood vestle in my eye or its been scratched. It wont stop watering, it looks like iv been crying.

Baby has been rather quiet today, when is it we need to start worrying about reduced movement?


----------



## xkirstyx

omg my heartburn is sooooooo bad 2day!!! but never mind thats my dominose pizza here :D x


----------



## ducky1502

I believe they ask you to start counting the kicks around 28weeks but if you're worried about reduced movement go and get checked out. They would always rather you went in a million times than not go at all.


----------



## Mincholada

thanks for all the nice comments in regards to my "bump"!

and @KELLY, you're right! i won't have a problem fitting back in my old jeans.... i'm still IN THEM!!! ;) i wear all my regular clothes and my jeans just fall down now that i decided to at least eliminate the belt. my friend and i went to the movies the other day and she was walking behind me and was like "what happened to your jeans???". i was like ????? and she said "they're so lose in the back, it looks like you don't have a butt!" the only maternity stuff i wear so far is pants for work, as with the server-apron AND the line from the regular pants both pushing on my belly, it was a little uncomfortable. now i have my belly covered by material and the pants are nice and lose, so i only have to worry about the apron.

----

BY THE WAY.... TMI i just got interrupted by an episode of morning sickness or food poisoning! is that the way to start the 3rd tri???

@KELLY again: there u go!!! you were right. i did have fruitloops in my cereal collection, but why in the world did i decide to eat them today??? well, it was due to the fact that i didn't have anything chocolaty cereal-wise around and i didn't want the other cereal i did have, but man, was that a mistake!!! weeks back there was a recall on fruitloops and corn puffs over here and i didn't check my boxes.... guess what??? i may have just poisoned myself with fruitloops!!! i wasn't sick since week 14 and now that i checked my box of fruitloops, IT IS on the recall list! stupid me!!! gotta be at work in an hour. perfect timing! not! :cry:


----------



## KellyC75

Mincholada said:


> thanks for all the nice comments in regards to my "bump"!
> 
> and @KELLY, you're right! i won't have a problem fitting back in my old jeans.... i'm still IN THEM!!! ;) i wear all my regular clothes and my jeans just fall down now that i decided to at least eliminate the belt. my friend and i went to the movies the other day and she was walking behind me and was like "what happened to your jeans???". i was like ????? and she said "they're so lose in the back, it looks like you don't have a butt!" the only maternity stuff i wear so far is pants for work, as with the server-apron AND the line from the regular pants both pushing on my belly, it was a little uncomfortable. now i have my belly covered by material and the pants are nice and lose, so i only have to worry about the apron.
> 
> ----
> 
> BY THE WAY.... TMI i just got interrupted by an episode of morning sickness or food poisoning! is that the way to start the 3rd tri???
> 
> @KELLY again: there u go!!! you were right. i did have fruitloops in my cereal collection, but why in the world did i decide to eat them today??? well, it was due to the fact that i didn't have anything chocolaty cereal-wise around and i didn't want the other cereal i did have, but man, was that a mistake!!! weeks back there was a recall on fruitloops and corn puffs over here and i didn't check my boxes.... guess what??? i may have just poisoned myself with fruitloops!!! i wasn't sick since week 14 and now that i checked my box of fruitloops, IT IS on the recall list! stupid me!!! gotta be at work in an hour. perfect timing! not! :cry:

Im sure its not the fruit loops that have made you sick...Had a check for you & from what they say, you probably would have noticed a funny smell/taste :wacko:

_Consumers reported the cereal smelled or tasted waxy or like metal or soap. Company spokeswoman J. Adaire Putnam said some described it as tasting stale.

Kellogg is trying to identify the substance on the liners that's causing the problem and is offering consumers refunds in the meantime.

The products were distributed throughout the U.S. and began arriving in stores in late March.

Only products with the letters "KN" following the use-by date are included in the recall._

Hope you feel better soon :flower: & Congrats on 27 weeks :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

Think i know why im not feeling as much, baby has spun round and im getting kicks to my cervix now. Baby was probably kicking my bladder so i wasent feeling it.


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Think i know why im not feeling as much, baby has spun round and im getting kicks to my cervix now. Baby was probably kicking my bladder so i wasent feeling it.


Yes, Im sure thats what has happened....:thumbup:

Hope your eye is better now :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

Its not as sore as it was but its still watering and i look like iv been in a fight. Its all red and bloodshot. Im sure OH must have smacked me in my sleep :rofl: 

Whats every one doing tonight?


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Its not as sore as it was but its still watering and i look like iv been in a fight. Its all red and bloodshot. Im sure OH must have smacked me in my sleep :rofl:
> 
> Whats every one doing tonight?


Glad your eyes on the mend....:thumbup:

Not really been up to much tonite....Relaxing :kiss:

Just planning what to do with DS2 tommorow :shrug:


----------



## lozzy21

Any ideas what your going to do?

OH and my dad are watching the edinbrough festival comedy highlights, boring!


----------



## spencerbear

Im doing nothing either just watching x factor and hanging about on FB.....boring really x


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Any ideas what your going to do?
> 
> OH and my dad are watching the edinbrough festival comedy highlights, boring!


Mmm, not sure yet...:shrug: Did the shopping today, Toys R us, Mothercare...Coffee shops & Subway for me & MCd's for DS2

Im gonna check cinema listings, as on a Sat & Sun morning, movies for Juniors is ONLY £1 a ticket :winkwink: (they are films that were out a while ago)


----------



## KellyC75

spencerbear said:


> Im doing nothing either just watching x factor and hanging about on FB.....boring really x


My DH is watching the Xfactor each week, but I really cant be bothered...Its all too fake now & whats the point in having a winner, they dont even release songs (after the initial one)
:dohh:


----------



## spencerbear

I used to do that with mine, these days they liek to lay in bed till lunch and then hang out with their friends lol


----------



## spencerbear

KellyC75 said:


> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> Im doing nothing either just watching x factor and hanging about on FB.....boring really x
> 
> 
> My DH is watching the Xfactor each week, but I really cant be bothered...Its all too fake now & whats the point in having a winner, they dont even release songs (after the initial one)
> :dohh:Click to expand...

I like seeing the rubbish ones lol


----------



## ducky1502

I've had a quiet night, just cleaning, tidying and playing on the computer. Just me and the dog tonight, OH is due home about 11ish. 

Came across a bill from the old house that I meant to pay once we had moved. I wish I'd never found it. It's now MONTHS late and we can't afford the bill. OH will go mad at me... uh oh! I'll ring them and make up some kind of lie next week and hopefully can just pay it in installments.


----------



## KellyC75

spencerbear said:


> I used to do that with mine, these days they liek to lay in bed till lunch and then hang out with their friends lol

Know that feeling DS1 (17) will laze in bed until lunch too! :sleep:

How old are your kids? :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> Came across a bill from the old house that I meant to pay once we had moved. I wish I'd never found it. It's now MONTHS late and we can't afford the bill. OH will go mad at me... uh oh! I'll ring them and make up some kind of lie next week and hopefully can just pay it in installments.

Im sure they will sort something for you...:winkwink:

I sympathise, its hard to remember to sort everything when you move & your suffering with pregnancy brain! :wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

:dance: Its only a week until our 4D scans :yipee: Ducky :headspin: Ness :wohoo: & me! :bunny:


----------



## spencerbear

KellyC75 said:


> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> I used to do that with mine, these days they liek to lay in bed till lunch and then hang out with their friends lol
> 
> Know that feeling DS1 (17) will laze in bed until lunch too! :sleep:
> 
> How old are your kids? :shrug:Click to expand...

DD1 is 18, DS1 is 15, DS2 is 14 and DD2 is 2. My eldest 2 dont live with me, i get to see them every couple of weekends and during holidays.


----------



## KellyC75

Has anyone seen any cute Xmas rompers anywhere? :shrug:

I think it will be so cute to have sleepsuits with little puddings, santas or reindeers (etc) :kiss:


----------



## ducky1502

KellyC75 said:


> :dance: Its only a week until our 4D scans :yipee: Ducky :headspin: Ness :wohoo: & me! :bunny:

To me saturday is over sooooo that makes it 6 days! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I like to cheat like that :)


----------



## spencerbear

No kelly i havent seen any yet. But have ordered a christmas pudding hat and gloves set lol..... lets hope lo arrives in time now


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> :dance: Its only a week until our 4D scans :yipee: Ducky :headspin: Ness :wohoo: & me! :bunny:
> 
> To me saturday is over sooooo that makes it 6 days! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I like to cheat like that :)Click to expand...

Yeah, I have to agree.....:happydance:

Saturday was sooooooo yesterday! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

spencerbear said:


> No kelly i havent seen any yet. But have ordered a christmas pudding hat and gloves set lol..... lets hope lo arrives in time now

Aww, cuteness....:kiss: Where did you order that from?


----------



## spencerbear

a lady one facebook was selling them as part of her business. I missed out on it and said so, so she is getting one made for me.


----------



## KellyC75

Awww.... look what ive found....

https://www.cotswoldkids.co.uk/product_info.php/products_id/287

Sweet :kiss:


----------



## Xaviersmom

Nessicle said:


> I'm in agony with sciatica today girls :( everytime I stand up or move it's just agony!!

I had a few days of trouble with it and read that you should lie on the opposite side of the pain. I found it funny b/c I lie on my left side to help with swelling ankles... and that day I was on my right side to help with sciatica... hosed either way, I guess :)



Mizze said:


> You arent the only one who cant tell where LO is or what bit is sticking out - I havent a clue if its a kick, punch, elbow etc. The only time I had an idea was the other night when she was rolling all over the place so I was getting long rolling movements rather than kick like feelings - apart from that couldnt tell you except she is likely breech at the moment as nearly all kicks or movement are below belly button.
> 
> Ive still got quite a deep belly button! Anyone else?

LO was rolling all over last night too! She kept me up until after midnight doing it! 

My bump still has a regular-ish belly button. I think mines b/c of a scar I have tho...


----------



## lozzy21

I cant sleep! My eye is bloody killing me again


----------



## hodbert

Wow, you miss a day and there's 10 pages to catch up on! Add to that my rubbish internet connection (we've just relocated areas and are in our new apartment with no internet, but I've amanged to jump on someone else's :blush:) and it's taken me a while to catch up!

Thanks for the welcome ladies, I'll try and keep up with your chatter! My bump is really tight at the moment and for the last few days I've been getting really short of breath. Sometimes in bed, and today whilst we were out driving. It's really freaking me out - has anyone else experienced this?

Anyway, it's bed time here (am 8 hours behind UK) so I'll get up and read your million messages in morning!


----------



## spencerbear

hope your eye starts to feel better soon lozzy x

Going to try to sort some cupboards etc out today and get a bit more organised, seeing as you cant move round one side of my bed for baby equipment lol

Other than that nothing else planned today. What about everyone else?

Strange my ticker hasnt changed over yet...... ive only got 99 days now x


----------



## cho

Hi girls :hi:
ive tried to catch up as much as possible.
We went and did a bit of shopping yesterday, m,y day sounded just like kelly's lol we did ikea, mothercare then toys r us and then had mcdonalds:thumbup:
Hope everyones ok, I have been feeling really tired again lately and struggling to sleep at night a bit, Bradleys been having a few bad nights with sleeping and when he wakes, bubs does too :( kicking the crap out of me!
Hope i havent missed much, not been on a lot lately but i have been reading lots, just Bradley started his pre-school last week so he has been there and i then wen he is home i have been busy with him! 
Kerri hope jakes getting on well:thumbup:


----------



## WILSMUM

morning girls - i've not got much planned today -DH is still building the shed up the allotment and he wants me to go up there later as there are some runner beans that need picking apparently! Guess I should get on I need to cut DS finger nails this morning, my toe nails, epilate my legs and polish & hoover the living room - oh and should get a load of washing in the machine as well I guess!!!!

My belly button is still really inny as well but then i've always had a really deep inny and I don't think it popped out till well over 30 wks when I was preg with DS!


----------



## WILSMUM

Ooo! Babys the size of a squash (looks more like a pumpkin to me!) now and weighs 3lbs! So half of my overall weight gain is down to baby and I guess the other 3lbs can be attributed to amniotic fluid etc etc!

Only 11 weeks left now! But will actually be more like 10!!! Oh My! Can't believe its gone so quick!


----------



## KellyC75

Good Morning Girls...:flower:

Nothing at the cinema this morning, so that plan is off! :dohh:

So, have no idea what to do today....Probably have a p.jama day with DS2 & play Wii games!


----------



## KellyC75

Oh & fyi.......The belly button chatters!

My belly button is flat, used to be an innie :winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

morning gals! 

How's everyone today? Happy 29 weeks Anouska! Looks like a pumpkin to me too:haha:

I've had another crappy nights sleep - been awake since about 5am and didnt go to bed til midnight as OH was out last night and couldnt sleep til he'd got in! He's in bed nursing a hangover now lol but I feel like I've bloody got one! Nap for sure this afternoon! Can't believe it's work again tomorrow I'm exhausted boo!! 

4d scan in 6 days so that's the thing that's gonna keep me going this week! 

Boots have had that starter pack in for months now Anouska so reckon you'll still be able to get one though in my Boots they're £5 not £3.23 typical! 

I've got a Tesco hamper pack voucher that the only 3 Tesco's in Leeds I can get to don't have so doubt I'm gonna be able to claim that! Been asking mum to pick up my Emma's diary pack for months now but she keeps forgetting - I don't have a Lloyds pharmacy near me or an Argos close enough so will have to put that on hold. Have been told it's rubbish though and contain much less than bounty packs but just something someone told me lol. 

Anouska which bounty pack can you claim at this stage? I thought you could only claim one while pregnant and then the newborn pack you get in hospital...? 

Nikki what time is your 4D scan? how exciting! 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

My belly button is partially flat and partially an outtie now ha ha think over the next week it'll pop out more it's funny looking! :haha:

My little lady has been wriggling so much bless her, was laid in bed this morning too and sorta was slanted sideways trying to shove a pillow behind my back to support me and I think I felt her little back, it felt quite hard and sure I could feel her spine it was so weird! te he


----------



## KellyC75

Sorry youve had another bad nite Ness....Me too, heartburn :dohh:

I cant get the tesco hamper either, but ive heard you should put your name down at customer services, as when they come in, they go out straight away otherwise 

TBH....The bounty & emmas diarys packs are pretty lame, back when I had DS1 (17 years ago) they were pretty good :winkwink: 

Cutbacks hey! :growlmad:


----------



## Nessicle

ah right I'll have to do that then - Tesco are rubbish no one at customer service in my local one told me to do that jobsworths lol! 

OH has been farting all night too and it smells so disgusting, asked him to open the window but he hasnt so don't even want to venture in to my bedroom lol men!


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> OH has been farting all night too and it smells so disgusting, asked him to open the window but he hasnt so don't even want to venture in to my bedroom lol men!

:sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck for your scan today Nikki....Im so excited for you & cant wait to hear all about it :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

tell me about it Kel - grotty sod ha ha 

Ok here's my pool! 

*https://expectnet.com/game.php?babyid=1&tx=1284278907*


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mornin!!! 

Yay it's scan day! I hope baby cooperates lol. 

I was gonaa reply to a few ppl but can't multiquote on my phone n I forgot what I read lol!!


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> Ok here's my pool!
> 
> *https://expectnet.com/game.php?babyid=1&tx=1284278907*

Im having real problems with this 'pool'....:dohh:

Lots of my friends are saying they cant get on to it :nope:

Ive just clicked your link & it goes to my page!!! :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

Yey im nearly a squash! :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

Im feeling weird today! Got up at 8 to clean the kitchen, wash up, put some washing on and start doing the baby room! I think i may be nesting :shrug:
xx


----------



## KellyC75

I dont think im ever gonna be nesting! :blush:

Much as I feel like it....The kids/dogs will mess it right up again straight away! :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

Those having 4D scans....Please look at this (unless you already have!):winkwink:


----------



## Kerrieann

KellyC75 said:


> Has anyone seen any cute Xmas rompers anywhere? :shrug:
> 
> I think it will be so cute to have sleepsuits with little puddings, santas or reindeers (etc) :kiss:

I got 2 off of ebay, brand new with all their tags, got both for 99p!!! They are george ones. Mothercare have just got their halloween bits in so i think once they are gone they will bring in the xmas stock! :thumbup:



hodbert said:


> Wow, you miss a day and there's 10 pages to catch up on! Add to that my rubbish internet connection (we've just relocated areas and are in our new apartment with no internet, but I've amanged to jump on someone else's :blush:) and it's taken me a while to catch up!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome ladies, I'll try and keep up with your chatter! My bump is really tight at the moment and for the last few days I've been getting really short of breath. Sometimes in bed, and today whilst we were out driving. It's really freaking me out - has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> Anyway, it's bed time here (am 8 hours behind UK) so I'll get up and read your million messages in morning!

Hodbert i get this all the time, chest feels really tight alot, couldnt get to sleep for ages last night because of it. I also have a tight bump for most of the day, it gets so uncomfortable, had it alot with ds too. x



c.holdway said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> ive tried to catch up as much as possible.
> We went and did a bit of shopping yesterday, m,y day sounded just like kelly's lol we did ikea, mothercare then toys r us and then had mcdonalds:thumbup:
> Hope everyones ok, I have been feeling really tired again lately and struggling to sleep at night a bit, Bradleys been having a few bad nights with sleeping and when he wakes, bubs does too :( kicking the crap out of me!
> Hope i havent missed much, not been on a lot lately but i have been reading lots, just Bradley started his pre-school last week so he has been there and i then wen he is home i have been busy with him!
> Kerri hope jakes getting on well:thumbup:

Thanks charlotte, i hope bradley is enjoying nursery too, jake loves it! Have been told he starts full time school next september tho which is really scary, he would have just turned 4 in the august!!! :cry:



KellyC75 said:


> Oh & fyi.......The belly button chatters!
> 
> My belly button is flat, used to be an innie :winkwink:

Mine used to be a complete inny and now its an outie, looks horrible lol 

Im not doing anything today, hubby is working again! :cry: Seems like thats all he does lately, he has had one day off in 3 weeks bless him!


----------



## Nessicle

lol Kel I dont think I'll get the nesting instinct I'm too knackered and can't be arsed to do anything! 

I can't click on that link for the 4D scan you posted...?

Try logging out of the pool first then follow my link if you're still logged in and close the page without logging out I think it would take you straight to your page.

yay Nikki! What time is your scan? Did you see my comment on FB? Mrs Nancy is lovely but not very forthcoming with descriptions and she talks very quietly so I asked loads of questions last time but if you ask she's good at talking you through. She's really nice - a foreign lady think she's sri lankan or something..? 

I found it quite difficult to find as it's in a business park and we missed the turn off 3 times for it lol and there are no signs directing you round - and we live in Leeds :haha: 

x


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi Ladies

We went to the movies last night and saw Inception. It was really good! But it was so loud in the cinema... me and DH covered up my belly LOL. We thought it was waaaay too loud for LO :)
Is it just me, or are the weeks starting to drag on a little!.. I want my LO here! :)


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> Ok here's my pool!
> 
> *https://expectnet.com/game.php?babyid=1&tx=1284278907*


:nope: Still not working! :dohh:

Whats the name of your game?


----------



## nikki-lou25

i'm on the PC now instead of my phone so I can see better lol

Thanks Ness, hope we dont get lost!! I think I'm in with Mrs Nancy actually. My Mum doesnt want to know the sex so she's going to go out when she's had a look at Pipling! 
It was originally 1:45 but they phoned and asked if I could do 2:30 instead, which is better for us as it gives us a bit more time to find it or get something to eat before it. 

My bellybutton is really shallow now but coz I'm a podge I doubt it'll ever "pop" 

I need breakfast! I'm starvin lol


----------



## KellyC75

wishingforbub said:


> Is it just me, or are the weeks starting to drag on a little!.. I want my LO here! :)

Hiya...:flower:

Sometimes I think time is dragging....Then others I think 

Arrggghhh....Still so much to do & its coming around quick :dohh:

So all in all....:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## nikki-lou25

oooh oooh, I just realised I'm 27 weeks!! Lordy where the foof has time gone?????

Talkin of foof - its getting harder to tidy up every time I do so!

Anyway, off for breakfast lol


----------



## KellyC75

nikki-lou25 said:


> oooh oooh, I just realised I'm 27 weeks!!


Yey to 27 weeks....:happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

Good luck today nikki!! :yipee: and congratson 3rd tri! :wohoo:

Heres my poll,i think lol
<a href="https://www.expectnet.com/logingame.php?game_name=Brownnumber2"><img src="https://www.expectnet.com/111620/3b5d33d6/banner2.png" border="0"></a>

<a href="https://www.expectnet.com/logingame.php?game_name=Brownnumber2"><img src="https://www.expectnet.com/111620/3b5d33d6/banner1.png" border="0"></a>


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Ok here's my pool!
> 
> *https://expectnet.com/game.php?babyid=1&tx=1284278907*
> 
> 
> :nope: Still not working! :dohh:
> 
> Whats the name of your game?Click to expand...

try this Kelly 

https://www.expectnet.com/games/White-Rollinson-baby 

would help if I'd posted the right link!!


----------



## hopefully2

OOhhh its my first multiquote as i normally only post from my phone, so here goes..... Edited to add i messed it up and my responses are all stuck in the quotes......babybrain :blush:



Mizze said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I have a pregnancy pillow chick and was awake at bloody 5am :haha: haven't hardly slept to be honest as can't get comfortable :( little lady has something lodged in my right hip like I said above and I can't lay on my left side because of hip pain and intestinal pain to do with my coeliac so struggling to find a comfy position, I drive OH mad bless him xx
> 
> Yikes dont tell me that about the pillow! To be honest if Id slept through till 5 it would be great. The other night I was up at 3.45am!! Forgawdssake! Poor you though the hip pain must be awful.
> 
> Oh girls sounds like we are all having trouble with the sleeping, me and oh are in seperate rooms cause it helped me sleep till now but now i sound like you's i just can't get comfortable. We are only starting third trimester, do you reckon this is the way it'll be from now on??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mincholada said:
> 
> 
> I'M JEEEEEAAALOUS!!!!! look at all you lovely bump profile pictures!!!
> 
> i felt like taking my final picture before moving to 3rd trimester yesterday and i just look like i've eaten too much, which i really haven't ;) as i'm still 5 lbs BELOW pre-pregnancy weight.
> 
> I reckon there is pro's and con's to the big bump, first pregnancy i had hardly any bump and was so jealous of other bumps but was in my normal clothes in no length, this time i'm mahhhoooosive and wondering will i ever see my old size. I think you have a lovely little bump, i bet we are all jealous of it in another few weeks :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Me is very impressed with Mothercare!! I didn't think they would price promice agains a random website, but they did! Got Quinny buzz 4 and carry cot for £440 that £120 cheaper than their orig price, and i get £10 voucher and FREE delivery :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :wohoo: good for you! I might try that with the Britax B-Smart then. Im also impressed with Mothercare - I went to get my pillow and some pregnancy lingere. (sp?) And I forgot my vouchers! Very helpful girl on the till got me to fill in my application for the baby club again and gave me another welcome pack - saved me £8 - very impressed with the service.
> 
> 
> Thats fantastic, getting the pram is so exciting, i got a cheap double for the first few months but also looking forward to using my icandy again when dd1 is ok for a buggyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I'm in agony with sciatica today girls :( everytime I stand up or move it's just agony!!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: oh Ness you are being put through it arent you. :kiss::hugs:
> 
> Only had the sciatica for one day ness and it was awful, you poor thing, you need to have a word with ava and tell her to stop her fondness of lying on your nerves :wacko:
> 
> Im proud of myself - have been to Mothercare, Sainsburys (where I managed to wander off with someone elses trolley :blush: - Id got as far as the next aisle too.),Click to expand...
> 
> This had me in stitches, classic baby brain :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> Well whether to return to work or not has been decided. Couldnt even make it round the supermarket today. Within a few mins of going through the door i was in agony. So gonig to see doctor this week and get signed off again, then start my mat leave earlier than planned.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend.
> 
> mummyclo that was a good deal on your pram and glad you got the one you wanted xClick to expand...
> 
> Well glad the decision has been made for you, you poor thing. Hopefully the extra rest will leave you with a bit of energy to get excited about baba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Iv done something to my right eye, its killing me, blood shot and its getting worseClick to expand...
> 
> Oh god everyone is in the wars today! Did they give you anything for it? Although i think most things for eyes are stimulants so prob not allowed in pregnancy :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon,
> 
> I havent read back yet but wanted to pop in. We've been at a wedding and we're going back in an hour or so to the night do.
> 
> *I booked a 4D scan for tomorrow - Mum decided she could make it and said it's her treat  YAY!!*Click to expand...
> 
> Looking forward to the pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from my Mums - LOADS of stuff from my sister - cant believe how lucky we are - we even got a spare car seat - I know its safe as my sister got it brand new 3 years ago to replace the one in their car that was stolen and its not been in an accident or been too worn etc. It was only used for a few months. :happydance: Also a whole suitcase of clothes, a box of clothes and blankets, a play doughnut, a bouncer you put on a door frame and a baby bath, baby walker, potties (a tad early for those I think!) breast pump (yes I was tempted but I didnt!) bottle warmer, sterilizer etc etc. We are so lucky and I owe my sister a huge thank you (and some money) for keeping all this stuff - well my Mum kept most of it admittedly. :happydance::happydance: :cloud9:
> 
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...

Oh my god must be like christmas in your house with all that!!! What a great haul!!!



mummyclo said:


> Im feeling weird today! Got up at 8 to clean the kitchen, wash up, put some washing on and start doing the baby room! I think i may be nesting :shrug:
> xx

Think i had nesting for one week.....really wish it would come back!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Good luck today nikki!! :yipee: and congratson 3rd tri! :wohoo:
> 
> Heres my poll,i think lol
> <a href="https://www.expectnet.com/logingame.php?game_name=Brownnumber2"><img src="https://www.expectnet.com/111620/3b5d33d6/banner2.png" border="0"></a>
> 
> <a href="https://www.expectnet.com/logingame.php?game_name=Brownnumber2"><img src="https://www.expectnet.com/111620/3b5d33d6/banner1.png" border="0"></a>


Arrggghhh....These are driving me crazy!!! :growlmad::dohh:

Cant get onto yours either! :nope:


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> try this Kelly
> 
> https://www.expectnet.com/games/White-Rollinson-baby
> 
> would help if I'd posted the right link!!

Yey :happydance: yey :happydance: yey :happydance:

Its worked....:thumbup:


----------



## Nut_Shake

nikki-lou25 said:


> Mornin!!!
> 
> Yay it's scan day! I hope baby cooperates lol.

YAY!! Happy scan day!! So exciting!! xx



Nessicle said:


> Ok here's my pool!
> 
> *https://expectnet.com/game.php?babyid=1&tx=1284278907*

I'll have a look now!



mummyclo said:


> Yey im nearly a squash! :happydance:




mummyclo said:


> Im feeling weird today! Got up at 8 to clean the kitchen, wash up, put some washing on and start doing the baby room! I think i may be nesting :shrug:
> xx

Yay for being a squash! I am seriously nesting right now, i'm going a bit crazy with it all!



KellyC75 said:


> Those having 4D scans....Please look at this (unless you already have!):winkwink:

Can't click for some reason?



KellyC75 said:


> Has anyone seen any cute Xmas rompers anywhere? :shrug:
> 
> I think it will be so cute to have sleepsuits with little puddings, santas or reindeers (etc) :kiss:


This is what i want! Will be having a look soon when the xmas stuff all comes out in the shops



hodbert said:


> Wow, you miss a day and there's 10 pages to catch up on! Add to that my rubbish internet connection (we've just relocated areas and are in our new apartment with no internet, but I've amanged to jump on someone else's :blush:) and it's taken me a while to catch up!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome ladies, I'll try and keep up with your chatter! My bump is really tight at the moment and for the last few days I've been getting really short of breath. Sometimes in bed, and today whilst we were out driving. It's really freaking me out - has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> Anyway, it's bed time here (am 8 hours behind UK) so I'll get up and read your million messages in morning!

Helloooo!! I was getting this a lot, especially through first tri and beginning of second. I was so out of breathe i could hardly breathe enough to get up to go to the toilet, or even change out of my pyjamas. I have the odd day still where i get it, but its much better now. I think it will start to get worse again now though the bigger i get!




c.holdway said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> ive tried to catch up as much as possible.
> We went and did a bit of shopping yesterday, m,y day sounded just like kelly's lol we did ikea, mothercare then toys r us and then had mcdonalds:thumbup:
> Hope everyones ok, I have been feeling really tired again lately and struggling to sleep at night a bit, Bradleys been having a few bad nights with sleeping and when he wakes, bubs does too :( kicking the crap out of me!
> Hope i havent missed much, not been on a lot lately but i have been reading lots, just Bradley started his pre-school last week so he has been there and i then wen he is home i have been busy with him!
> Kerri hope jakes getting on well:thumbup:

Ahh, hope he's enjoying it! 



KellyC75 said:


> Oh & fyi.......The belly button chatters!
> 
> My belly button is flat, used to be an innie :winkwink:

Mine too! Well its very slightly in, but its coming to the stage where it will pop soon i'm sure. Not looking forward to it at all!!



Hello everyone!!!!! I've had family gatherings the past few days for a religious holiday thing. Not that i care too much about the whole religious aspect of things, just enjoy the festivities and food, lol

The guy to fix my sofa had a cancellation yesterday afternoon so came over to repair the leather, he did a really good job! I was so worried i'd have to spend £500 getting the panel replaced, it cost £150 instead which isnt bad i suppose.

My kitchen is finally arriving on tues, and the fitters are coming on wed, they will be here for 5 days fitting it all. I'm so excitedddddd!! Nesting nesting :)


----------



## Nessicle

nikki-lou25 said:


> i'm on the PC now instead of my phone so I can see better lol
> 
> Thanks Ness, hope we dont get lost!! I think I'm in with Mrs Nancy actually. My Mum doesnt want to know the sex so she's going to go out when she's had a look at Pipling!
> It was originally 1:45 but they phoned and asked if I could do 2:30 instead, which is better for us as it gives us a bit more time to find it or get something to eat before it.
> 
> My bellybutton is really shallow now but coz I'm a podge I doubt it'll ever "pop"
> 
> I need breakfast! I'm starvin lol

to be honest I think she's the only sonographer there it's very small just a room but it's really comfortable and has great hi tech equipment and a really big tv where the chairs are for your OH and friends/family to watch! You can watch the tv or there is a smaller screen wall mounted for the mum to view easier :thumbup:

tbh me and OH are crap with directions and maps anyway lol so it's probably just us being thick ha ha!

Ooooh so excited to see your piccies!xx



KellyC75 said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or are the weeks starting to drag on a little!.. I want my LO here! :)
> 
> Hiya...:flower:
> 
> Sometimes I think time is dragging....Then others I think
> 
> Arrggghhh....Still so much to do & its coming around quick :dohh:
> 
> So all in all....:wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

I feel like time drags when I'm tired cos I don't want to be at work :( 



nikki-lou25 said:


> oooh oooh, I just realised I'm 27 weeks!! Lordy where the foof has time gone?????
> 
> Talkin of foof - its getting harder to tidy up every time I do so!
> 
> Anyway, off for breakfast lol

yay for 27 weeks!! I'm struggling to bend down and pick things up and put my shoes and socks on now, I have to manouvre my leg up to my knee putting them on which isnt great for the sciatica! (seems to have calmed a bit now so maybe she was just pressing on a nerve extra heavily yesterday!


----------



## Kerrieann

Ness i done urs finally lol, cant seem to post the right link for mine tho!

https://expectnet.com/game.php


----------



## lozzy21

Morning girls, Had a crap nights sleep tonight first couldent sleep cos my eye was killing me and then once i got back to sleep some twats started arguing outside so that woke me up.


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> try this Kelly
> 
> https://www.expectnet.com/games/White-Rollinson-baby
> 
> would help if I'd posted the right link!!
> 
> Yey :happydance: yey :happydance: yey :happydance:
> 
> Its worked....:thumbup:Click to expand...

woo hoo!!! thanks hun!



Kerrieann said:


> Ness i done urs finally lol, cant seem to post the right link for mine tho!
> 
> https://expectnet.com/game.php

I did yours hun! 

I just copied from the link you posted but copied from where it said "https" to "2" and then pasted it in my browser xx


----------



## KellyC75

Dont know why the 4D scan link didnt work....:shrug:

Try again:

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/402348-do-your-4d-scan-pics-look-like-your-newborn.html


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Ness i done urs finally lol, cant seem to post the right link for mine tho!
> 
> https://expectnet.com/game.php


Isnt it blooming annoying! :growlmad: I have sent my link to friends & family too & now they are gonna think im a dumbass!:blush:


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Morning girls, Had a crap nights sleep tonight first couldent sleep cos my eye was killing me and then once i got back to sleep some twats started arguing outside so that woke me up.

ugh know the feeling hun got about 4 hours myself last night :( bloody shattered!

some people are so selfish especially pissed up ones on a saturday night!


----------



## Kerrieann

Yay you managed to do mine, thanks ness!!


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Yay you managed to do mine, thanks ness!!

Ive just managed to do yours too Kerrie, following Ness's advice! :winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

see I come in use for something Kel :haha: 

this is fun!


----------



## KellyC75

Ok Girls....I have made a new 'baby sweepstake' :happydance:

Its easy to use & looks great too :thumbup:

Please enter mine:baby::

https://www.mybabysweepstake.com/SweepstakeDashboardPages/Home.aspx?SweepstakeId=682


----------



## KellyC75

& here is the link to make your own:winkwink::

https://mybabysweepstake.com/homepage.aspx

Cant wait to enter/see everyone's :happydance:


----------



## Nut_Shake

lozzy21 said:


> Morning girls, Had a crap nights sleep tonight first couldent sleep cos my eye was killing me and then once i got back to sleep some twats started arguing outside so that woke me up.

Ugh, i cant sleep anyway, regardless of idiot people shouting outside. I'm really getting fed up of this whole no sleep thing. Especially as people keep telling me to 'sleep now' before the babies get here!


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> morning gals!
> 
> How's everyone today? Happy 29 weeks Anouska! Looks like a pumpkin to me too:haha:
> 
> I've had another crappy nights sleep - been awake since about 5am and didnt go to bed til midnight as OH was out last night and couldnt sleep til he'd got in! He's in bed nursing a hangover now lol but I feel like I've bloody got one! Nap for sure this afternoon! Can't believe it's work again tomorrow I'm exhausted boo!!
> 
> 4d scan in 6 days so that's the thing that's gonna keep me going this week!
> 
> Boots have had that starter pack in for months now Anouska so reckon you'll still be able to get one though in my Boots they're £5 not £3.23 typical!
> 
> I've got a Tesco hamper pack voucher that the only 3 Tesco's in Leeds I can get to don't have so doubt I'm gonna be able to claim that! Been asking mum to pick up my Emma's diary pack for months now but she keeps forgetting - I don't have a Lloyds pharmacy near me or an Argos close enough so will have to put that on hold. Have been told it's rubbish though and contain much less than bounty packs but just something someone told me lol.
> 
> Anouska which bounty pack can you claim at this stage? I thought you could only claim one while pregnant and then the newborn pack you get in hospital...?
> 
> Nikki what time is your 4D scan? how exciting!
> 
> xx

I got an email from bounty saying i've not picked up my mum to be pack but am thinking now this is probably the one i picked up months ago from boots! Ah well looks like i'll be getting another one then! Hehe!!!


----------



## Pixxie

Morning Dreamers :wave:

Im in a much better mood this morning as my little girl actually let me sleep last night :happydance: AND I think my nana is making Sunday dinner today, will be going there soon :D 

Wanted to share my baby cardigan with you guys, it just needs some buttons on it now. Very happy with it, will be little one's x-mas day cardigan (provided she is here on time!) 

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02103.jpg

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Pixxie, that is gorgeous, how long did that take to make?

Kelly ive done ur sweepstake :thumbup:


----------



## nikki-lou25

aww love the cardi Pixxie

Kelly, Just looking through the does your 4d scan look like your newborn thread.

Here are my 2 pics for comparison to Aimees 4d scan
 



Attached Files:







N C_32edit.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 0









Aimee.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 0









DSC00086.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Pixxie

Kerrieann said:


> Pixxie, that is gorgeous, how long did that take to make?

Thanks, took just under a week :) xx


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Kelly ive done ur sweepstake :thumbup:

Thanks Kerrie....Its a much easier one isnt it & great you can put a photo & also the due dates/actual dates & weights your other children were :thumbup:

Hope you'll all make one, cant wait to take my guesses....:winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely cardi Pixxie :kiss:

& thanks for sharing your 4D scan pic Nikki....You can so see the resemblance :baby: It'll be interesting to see if todays scan looks similiar also...:cloud9:


----------



## mummyclo

WOW Nikki she really looks like her scan! :)


----------



## lozzy21

Well i got up, had breakfast and then went back to bed and iv just got up. Dont think my dad and step mum were happy about it but tought shit. I cant wait till they go, my stepmum drives me up the wall!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Awww pixxie that cardigan is CUTE!!!!

Good luck today nikki, 1 hour to go :happydance:

I've had a busy day so far, got up at half 7 when OH left for work, got ready and walked round a car boot for an hour and a half got a few bargains :) had a mcdonalds breakfast mmmmmmmmmmmmm! Then I walked the dog, did some food shopping, put in some washing and now I'm sat having lunch and going to chill out for a bit before I start cleaning.

Hope everyone is having a lovely day :flower:


----------



## Kerrieann

Wow ducky you have been busy!! :thumbup: ive done quiet a lot too but just got back from the shops and realised i forgot the one thing i bloody went there for grrrr!


----------



## lozzy21

Kerri i do that all the time


----------



## ducky1502

Me too! I'm so bad for forgetting to actually buy what I went for.

Why do your family turn up on your doorstep when you're least prepared?!?! Don't turn up BEFORE I do the cleaning and tidying!! I hate the thought of anyone thinking my house is dirty or a mess. I always need at least an hour to clean and tidy before anyone comes over lol.


----------



## lozzy21

Im lucky ducky, the family who i would care about seeing my house a mess dont live local so iv allways got a few hours notice of if they are coming round so i can do a mad dash.

My step mum is realy starting to nark me off, i even went into the kitchen to prepare tea and put my ipod on and she still came in just to ask me what song i was singing.


----------



## ducky1502

I love my OH's family but sometimes I really have to bite my tongue!

When my mum was here she wanted to see the baby stuff, after kindly pointing out a couple of bits she didn't like she then told me to stop buying things because I have SO much stuff..... I know I have a fair amount of stuff but I didn't think it was LOADS :shrug: She also keeps telling me I don't need everything for when he's born, I can wait for a furniture set, bouncer/swing, play mat..... I wish she'd be quiet, it's part of the fun of having a baby!


----------



## lozzy21

I allways have to bite my tounge, she pisses me of sooo much, allways has. She thinks she knows everything when realy she isent the sharpest tool on the shed and has lived in this bubble world so she realy has no idea!!!

For example they are buying us a tumble dryer which will need to go under the stairs which at the moment is full of crap.

She turned around and asked if we had a loft, said yes so she said well you will need to move the stuff out the cuboard into the loft.

No shit sherlock, like im going to try to just shove the tumble dryer on top of the christmass decorations.


----------



## ducky1502

You could give it a try lozzy :haha: you could store all your stuff IN the tumble dryer!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ah crap I just lost a post. I'm just on my way home so I'll retype it when I get in! I'll put some pics on too :)


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh i feel crappy now, just layed down in bed with OH because i was cold, and i was asleep for 2 and a half hours! I hate napping, i juts wanted to stay there, but i had to get up and do dinner :haha:
xx


----------



## mrsbling

Hi Ladies :hi:

Been for our 4D scan today...... and little one didnt want to play!!! ...... she had her arm in front of her face, then her foot - and she was not moving for anyone!!! I had to walk around the block (then she had moved but she had her face pressed right up against me), then the sonographer tried for about 20 mins to get her to move, I lay on both sides.... but she still was fast asleep :sleep: so in the end the sonographer said that I could keep walking round the block and going back, or just keep the 4 1/2 minute DVD and have a few freecolour pictures, plus a free disk with 5 pictures on and all of the growth charts........ so we kept the pictures, as we could have been there all day (Seriously!!!!).

Anyway, here a few of the piccies (bear in mind her hands are in front of her face, then she had her face pressed right up against me)

Definitely worth the money, as it is soooooo reassuring to see - and she is on target for her EDD and weighs 3lb :)
 



Attached Files:







BABYBOND_2.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 5









baby moon.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 5









baby moon1.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 3









baby moon2.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 2









BABYBOND_1.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrsbling

Oooh but my washing machine has broken :( it is in our double garage and DH must have accidentally overloaded it, so it ended up on it side?????..........I need to get out shopping for a new one tomorrow!!!! 

Fun hey!!!


----------



## spencerbear

Nice pics even though you didnt get a full face shot x


----------



## Kerrieann

Awww they are still cute pics! And great you got all the growth charts and know the weight too, they wouldnt tell me at mine!


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrie - Wouldn't tell you?? WTF


----------



## mrsbling

spencerbear said:


> Nice pics even though you didnt get a full face shot x

Nope,she wasnt playing ..... sleeping was way more important lol ..... just like her dad ;)

But she is definitely wide awake now!!!! Perhaps I should suggest evening scans for the night owls lol.


----------



## Kerrieann

They told me some of the measurements but said if i wanted printouts and to know weight etc then i would have to pay for a growth scan!!


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann said:


> They told me some of the measurements but said if i wanted printouts and to know weight etc then i would have to pay for a growth scan!!

Fucking rip off!! :dohh:
But least you got to see your LO :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

I know!! Cheeky *******s, lol!


----------



## mummyclo

I would have said, just tell me i don't want a print out :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

Oh No!!! 
My dyson appears to be on its way out - was fine hoovering the living room and sofa but when I came to do the stairs and hall the suction seemed to have drop drastically!


----------



## mrsbling

WILSMUM said:


> Oh No!!!
> My dyson appears to be on its way out - was fine hoovering the living room and sofa but when I came to do the stairs and hall the suction seemed to have drop drastically!

Oooh just check that theres nothing stuck in the bottom compartment -as mine kept losing suction, and making a very strange noise...... turns out one of DH's golfing pencils had been sucked up,then got jammed in one of the tubes.

My Washing machine has totally broken, so I am not a happy bunny today either :( x


----------



## spencerbear

Thats it im not touching anything electrical, given the problems some of you are having this weekend. I definately dont want to be the 3rd one x x


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> I would have said, just tell me i don't want a print out :haha:

They are a bit funny like that ...... dont know why they cant just tell you.... its not like you are going to book a further 4D scan once your there - even if they charge you £5 or something for it!

Luckily mine only worked out to £119 as we had a voucher, but we got a DVD, some colour piccies, 6 B&W pictures and a CD of piccies plus the growth reports. 

I would have been disappointed if I had paid £199 and not got any full face piccies, and they dont do the growth report included in that price either :wacko:


----------



## mrsbling

spencerbear said:


> Thats it im not touching anything electrical, given the problems some of you are having this weekend. I definately dont want to be the 3rd one x x

I am totally paranoid now..... hope the dryer doesnt go next :wacko: - but at least it happened before LO arrives, so at least I have time to get a new one (MIL is doing all current washing for us untilnew one arrives ;) ).


----------



## - Butterfly -

nikki-lou25 said:


> oooh oooh, I just realised I'm 27 weeks!! Lordy where the foof has time gone?????
> 
> Talkin of foof - its getting harder to tidy up every time I do so!
> 
> Anyway, off for breakfast lol

 Yay for 27 weeks :happydance:



Pixxie said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Pixxie, that is gorgeous, how long did that take to make?
> 
> Thanks, took just under a week :) xxClick to expand...

 beautiful cardi :flower:


----------



## spencerbear

I couldnt cope without my washing machine and dryer, even for a few days. Bad really lol


----------



## spencerbear

Oh and just realised my ticker has finally changed over to 99 days lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

Our charity night was great fun. Bit disappointed with the low number of people there but our closest friends and family came and we raised £270 which all helps. :happydance:

We went to bed at about 1am and I think I may have dropped off to sleep at about 2am for an hour and was still awake at 5am this morning!!?? My head was buzzing and I just couldn't relax. :shrug:

Really strange but I've probably done more housework today than during the week when I've had a full nights sleep - strange. :wacko:

Hope you've all had a good weekend. :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## mrsbling

spencerbear said:


> Oh and just realised my ticker has finally changed over to 99 days lol

Yay the time will start flying for you now :happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Here are a few pics for the ladies not on facebook :thumbup:
The last pic is one of Aimee to compare :cloud9:

It was FAB, stills are nowhere near as good as the DVD coz pip wouldnt stay still! I had a sandwich in the car on the way there n baby was "tasting the fluid". Pipling also had a nice munch on "its" foot :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







BABY NICOLA_60.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2









BABY NICOLA_75.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3









BABY NICOLA_76.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3









BABY NICOLA_16.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2









N C_32.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kerrieann

Wow they are really good!! Beautiful :flower:


----------



## till bob

nikki lou i think i know wat ur havin from ur pics did they tell u wen u went hope u girls ok im back home now so shud be on abit more tilly starts nursery tues just 2 mornings a week bless her shes so excited im dreadin it but suppose i will have a few hours free to myself was ness and duckys scans this weekend as i havent caught up xx


----------



## till bob

omg also amie hasnt changed she still looks the same from her scan pic lol xx


----------



## lozzy21

ducky1502 said:


> You could give it a try lozzy :haha: you could store all your stuff IN the tumble dryer!!!

Honestly shes one of a kind, makes me glad i only have to see her once a year.




WILSMUM said:


> Oh No!!!
> My dyson appears to be on its way out - was fine hoovering the living room and sofa but when I came to do the stairs and hall the suction seemed to have drop drastically!

Mines on its way out too, i can hover one room and then it cuts out. But then again iv had it for 3 years and it was my mams before that so its atleast 7/8 years old.


----------



## hodbert

Hi Girls!

More catching upto do - this 8 hour behind thing is a bugger! Well our lovely upstairs enighbours decided to vaccuum at 8am this morning and then their kids were running around at 9am so no lie in for me :growlmad: so bloody inconsiderate when you're in an apartment!

Am starving! Already had pain au choc but may have to slide it down with a bacon butty. Bacon over here is crap though, so it's just not the same. Plus my kettle and teabags are on their way over from NY with our furniture so no brew :cry:

Loving the cardi pixxie, I am currently working on a teddy bear but trying to drag it out as have no tv or real net access so need something to do! Hubby bought me a jigsaw today to keep me busy - jigsaws and knitting, how old am I????


----------



## till bob

mrsbling said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Been for our 4D scan today...... and little one didnt want to play!!! ...... she had her arm in front of her face, then her foot - and she was not moving for anyone!!! I had to walk around the block (then she had moved but she had her face pressed right up against me), then the sonographer tried for about 20 mins to get her to move, I lay on both sides.... but she still was fast asleep :sleep: so in the end the sonographer said that I could keep walking round the block and going back, or just keep the 4 1/2 minute DVD and have a few freecolour pictures, plus a free disk with 5 pictures on and all of the growth charts........ so we kept the pictures, as we could have been there all day (Seriously!!!!).
> 
> Anyway, here a few of the piccies (bear in mind her hands are in front of her face, then she had her face pressed right up against me)
> 
> Definitely worth the money, as it is soooooo reassuring to see - and she is on target for her EDD and weighs 3lb :)

ur pics r amazin hun she looks so cute and 3 pound already thats really cool xxx

My Washing machine has totally broken, so I am not a happy bunny today either :( x[/QUOTE]

oh no this happened to me about 3 weeks ago i had to go buy a new one then the car broke then the toaster lol nightmare my washin machine was due to over loadin it it bounced that far out it actually blocked me in the kitchen hehe xx


----------



## ducky1502

Ur making me nervous about my scan now.... I want good pics!! I only get this 1 chance, no rescan because the price is so low. So if baby isn't cooperating then that's it. But I'm just going to go with an open mind and no expectations and enjoy it for whatever it is :)

LOVELY pics girlies :) sooooooooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Mizze

Evening all - guess who didnt get up till 5pm today! :blush:
Had a terrible night - 5 times up to pee (normally its 1), DH snoring and and up to pee himself meant I was shattered this morning. 



wishingforbub said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> We went to the movies last night and saw Inception. It was really good! But it was so loud in the cinema... me and DH covered up my belly LOL. We thought it was waaaay too loud for LO :)
> Is it just me, or are the weeks starting to drag on a little!.. I want my LO here! :)

Oooh I really want to see that. I am watching The Blindside which DH got for us last night but we were too tired to watch. Its really good - funny which I didnt expect.



hopefully2 said:


> Oh girls sounds like we are all having trouble with the sleeping, me and oh are in seperate rooms cause it helped me sleep till now but now i sound like you's i just can't get comfortable. We are only starting third trimester, do you reckon this is the way it'll be from now on??
> 
> Oh my god must be like christmas in your house with all that!!! What a great haul!!!

Yep its great - we are so lucky. 



mummyclo said:


> Im feeling weird today! Got up at 8 to clean the kitchen, wash up, put some washing on and start doing the baby room! I think i may be nesting :shrug:
> xx

Oh wow - I spent all my day in bed! 



Pixxie said:


> Morning Dreamers :wave:
> 
> Im in a much better mood this morning as my little girl actually let me sleep last night :happydance: AND I think my nana is making Sunday dinner today, will be going there soon :D
> 
> Wanted to share my baby cardigan with you guys, it just needs some buttons on it now. Very happy with it, will be little one's x-mas day cardigan (provided she is here on time!)
> 
> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02103.jpg
> 
> Hope everyone is well xxx

Wow!! Thats lovely. I cant even begin to do something like that. 



mrsbling said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Been for our 4D scan today...... and little one didnt want to play!!! ...... she had her arm in front of her face, then her foot - and she was not moving for anyone!!! I had to walk around the block (then she had moved but she had her face pressed right up against me), then the sonographer tried for about 20 mins to get her to move, I lay on both sides.... but she still was fast asleep :sleep: so in the end the sonographer said that I could keep walking round the block and going back, or just keep the 4 1/2 minute DVD and have a few freecolour pictures, plus a free disk with 5 pictures on and all of the growth charts........ so we kept the pictures, as we could have been there all day (Seriously!!!!).
> 
> Anyway, here a few of the piccies (bear in mind her hands are in front of her face, then she had her face pressed right up against me)
> 
> Definitely worth the money, as it is soooooo reassuring to see - and she is on target for her EDD and weighs 3lb :)

Aw those photos are so cute



- Butterfly - said:


> Our charity night was great fun. Bit disappointed with the low number of people there but our closest friends and family came and we raised £270 which all helps. :happydance:
> 
> We went to bed at about 1am and I think I may have dropped off to sleep at about 2am for an hour and was still awake at 5am this morning!!?? My head was buzzing and I just couldn't relax. :shrug:
> 
> Really strange but I've probably done more housework today than during the week when I've had a full nights sleep - strange. :wacko:
> 
> Hope you've all had a good weekend. :flower::flower::flower:

Glad last night went well for you hon. :flower: :hugs:



nikki-lou25 said:


> Here are a few pics for the ladies not on facebook :thumbup:
> The last pic is one of Aimee to compare :cloud9:
> 
> It was FAB, stills are nowhere near as good as the DVD coz pip wouldnt stay still! I had a sandwich in the car on the way there n baby was "tasting the fluid". Pipling also had a nice munch on "its" foot :dohh:

Aw - gosh im really rethinking the 4D scan thing - I havent wanted one before - but im thinking about it now. :)

Phew its a mammouth effort catchin up!

Mizze


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> Ur making me nervous about my scan now.... I want good pics!! I only get this 1 chance, no rescan because the price is so low. So if baby isn't cooperating then that's it. But I'm just going to go with an open mind and no expectations and enjoy it for whatever it is :)
> 
> LOVELY pics girlies :) sooooooooooooo cute!!!!

I am sure yours will be fine Ducky :)

I had a feeling she would be asleep, as I do a movement chart everyday (to get used to her activity) and she is generally very quiet between 11.30 and 1pm (Scan was booked for 12.10) ..... but as she is usually such a little wriggler, I though that might be a good thing ;) But DH has said we can go back for a presentation scan at 35 weeks if I want to ...but she is already head down, so I will see how I feel closer to the time.x


----------



## lozzy21

I realy want a 4d scan now :( Cant afford one.


----------



## KellyC75

mrsbling said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Been for our 4D scan today
> 
> Definitely worth the money, as it is soooooo reassuring to see - and she is on target for her EDD and weighs 3lb :)


How lovely....So pleased LO is all on target :baby::thumbup:


- Butterfly - said:


> Our charity night was great fun. Bit disappointed with the low number of people there but our closest friends and family came and we raised £270 which all helps. :happydance:


So glad you had great fun....& raised some money....:flower:



nikki-lou25 said:


> Here are a few pics for the ladies not on facebook :thumbup:
> The last pic is one of Aimee to compare :cloud9:
> 
> It was FAB, stills are nowhere near as good as the DVD coz pip wouldnt stay still! I had a sandwich in the car on the way there n baby was "tasting the fluid". Pipling also had a nice munch on "its" foot :dohh:


Oh! So 'mrs blings' LO wouldnt move enough & your LO moved a little too much! :dohh:

Lovely pics though & the new LO looks very similair to Aimee....:kiss:




till bob said:


> nikki lou i think i know wat ur havin from ur pics did they tell u wen u went hope u girls ok im back home now so shud be on abit more tilly starts nursery tues just 2 mornings a week bless her shes so excited im dreadin it but suppose i will have a few hours free to myself was ness and duckys scans this weekend as i havent caught up xx


Aww, hope Tilly enjoys nursery....I know, I dreaded mine starting, but you'll be suprised how quick time flys! Good luck to you both :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Hope you Girls get a good nites sleep...:sleep: Well, as good as you can have!

Speak again in the morning....:flower:

P.S Dont forget to set up your 'baby sweepstakes' :baby: https://mybabysweepstake.com/homepage.aspx


----------



## lozzy21

:D My dad is getting me this https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B0034...d=I1ICIB9C8G0VAS&colid=1TKU3PRNTT2R9&mcb=core

:happydance:


----------



## spencerbear

Thats lovely lozzy...

Stupid hormones, ive just sat and cried my eyes out for over half an hour, just because i couldnt reach my legs to do them. I cant seem to stop either now ive started.....:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## ducky1502

Awwww lozzy that's lovely :)


----------



## Midlands_moth

ducky1502 said:


> Ur making me nervous about my scan now.... I want good pics!! I only get this 1 chance, no rescan because the price is so low. So if baby isn't cooperating then that's it. But I'm just going to go with an open mind and no expectations and enjoy it for whatever it is :)
> 
> LOVELY pics girlies :) sooooooooooooo cute!!!!

Good for you, hope you get great images, where are you going for your scan


----------



## hodbert

oh. My. God. Am seriously going to kill my upstairs neighbours. I can CONSTANTLY hear their kids running about upstairs and sometimes it sounds like they r dropping bricks on the floor! Was feeling really off this aft n just needed to have a nap but they r so noisy it took me ages n was getting woken up every two mins. Have only just moved in and its a lovely apartment but its really starting to get me down, i dont want it to ruin our enjoyment of the place :(


----------



## spencerbear

I feel for you hodbert, noisy neighbours whether above or beside can drive you mad..... i hope you get some rest soon x x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aw no hodbert! We lived in an apartment just before I had Aimee n it drove me nuts coz it sounded like a herd of elephants lived upstairs!! It's so frustrating isn't it :(


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

I must have gotten up about a million times to pee last night ! :(
just wondering... what is a sweepstake???


----------



## cho

Morning, Didnt have a good sleep either my pelvis really hurts through the night and its getting worse, l;ast night everytime i turned it killed or lyed on my back it really hurt and when i get up to go to the loo ( a zillion times) as soon a s i stand i get this real heavy pressure in my pelvis, i have had this a little lately anyway but last night was by far the worse and its now like it this morning. Should i have this pressure this early its quite bad, feels like he is ready to come! I dont think he will but its a bit worrying, i have mw wednesday so will obviouslt speak to her about it, but do any of you get it?
He has felt really low for a while now :(


----------



## cho

Also, im panicking because last night i decided to try my breastpump, which i have said all along i wasnt going to do but my cousin was egging me on to try it and its a pretty strong one mnedela swing electric, and it seems its been since then:cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

I get this alot too charlotte, i was wondering if i was starting to get spd? I had it with Jake although it wasnt too bad. Give the midwife a ring to double check but think it could be this, you might have to go see the physio, or maybe ask lozzy, think she has it too. Lots of the ladies on here have tried their breast pumps, i wouldnt worry, i dont believe it can bring on labour :hugs:


----------



## cho

well thats what i thought maybe it was that, i never had anything like this with Brad does everyones bubs feel really low, as you know i had that pressure on my whoo too which i still have i feel like he is just going to fall out lol! x


----------



## Kerrieann

I get that pressure when i sit on the loo or if ive done too much in one day or been for a walk but i dont have it all the time. I think its just the extra pressure on our pelvis now they are getting bigger, but if you have it all the time hun i would call the midwife just to be sure x


----------



## ducky1502

Some days I literally check that bubs isn't poking out!!! Somedays the pressure is really bad and other days not so much. So far yesterday and today have been ok. I'm terrified he's going to be premature but I've heard a lot of people get this pressure but if you're really worried ring your midwife.

Sounds like no one got a good night sleep, mine wasn't bad at all. Asleep by half 11, up once to pee and didn't get up until 9 lol. Gotta rush to get ready for work now though :( boo! On a plus side my pram should be here tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

mrsbling said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> Oh No!!!
> My dyson appears to be on its way out - was fine hoovering the living room and sofa but when I came to do the stairs and hall the suction seemed to have drop drastically!
> 
> Oooh just check that theres nothing stuck in the bottom compartment -as mine kept losing suction, and making a very strange noise...... turns out one of DH's golfing pencils had been sucked up,then got jammed in one of the tubes.
> 
> My Washing machine has totally broken, so I am not a happy bunny today either :( xClick to expand...

Bottom comparment? How'd I get to that? I laid it down and had a look at the bottom of it and there is a lot of my hair stuck round the brush :blush: so need to sort that out but have used it as an excuse and ordered a new dyson ball one anyway!!!! Lol!!!

Well I've got DS at home today, he woke up this morning with a temp, glands the size of golf balls, looking very pale and tired and being really whingy, bless him! DH asked him how he felt and he said OK and he then asked him if he wanted to go to school to which he replied yes and then burst into tears! Its a pretty miserable day too so we've kept him home, which means no work for me either! He had some calpol at about 8am this morning and is now playing up in his bedroom but I'll give him till around about 11ish and then I expect he'll be crashed out on the sofa!
I woke up with a stiff neck this morning but thought I'd just laid funny but now my throat is starting to feel a bit sore!!!


----------



## Pixxie

I get that pressure after I've walked about a lot during the day, I think it's normal. I was told using the breast pump is only as likely to start labour as having sex is as long as you are having a normal pregnancy xxx


----------



## Pixxie

FAT BABY!! :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

Charlotte -I can feel him like that too, i think it might be because he is head down already! :(
I need to go to the loo so often recently!
x


----------



## mummyclo

Pixxie said:


> FAT BABY!! :happydance:

YEY! Congats :happydance:


----------



## cho

Well. sounds like its pretty normal, thanks girls.
No, i dont have it all the time, just at certain times like you said kerri when on the toilet, walking but at noght its def getting worse! grr

Wilsmum hope he feels better soon hun


----------



## WILSMUM

he seems to be fine at the mo - happily (and noisly) playing away in his bedroom, think that might just be the calpol effect though! Its me that seems to be flaggin now - my throat is getting sorer and sorer and the back of my neck really aches! and it feels like my glands are on the way up! 
Oh well! Lol!


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls!! 

I haven't read back all posts from yesterday just this morning! 

Charlotte I get that pressure too sometimes especially when I go to the toilet and when walking. I'm also still having really bad hip pain on the right, I'm thinking it might be Pelvic Girdle Pain :( it's not radiating down my thigh like sciatica does and it seems to be if I lift my right leg to put shoes or socks on or turn suddenly I get a sharp pain similar to sciatica in my right hip/buttock deep inside. It's very painful! Gonna have to mention to mw next Tuesday. 

I managed to get a bit more sleep last night than usual think it's just pure exhaustion from about 6 hours sleep all weekend so tired! Might have to have an extra caffeinated tea today! 

Anouska sorry DS isn't well! hope he recovers soon! 

Pixxie yay for fat baby!! 

I've started feeling a weird vibrating feeling round the top of my ribs/stomach it's bizarre! Doesnt hurt or anything so wondering if it's just cos bubs is pushing my other organs up now? 

Think she's laying across my stomach most of the time is that transverse? Shouldnt she be getting head down by now? 

4D scan in 5 days woo!!! xx


----------



## KellyC75

Good Morning Girls....:flower: Sorry to hear alot of you havent slept well (im in that club too:cry:)



wishingforbub said:


> just wondering... what is a sweepstake???

I have found a great website, where you can enter your due date & any info of previous babies....
Then you give people the link & ask them to take guesses on when your LO will be born, weight & even name! :baby:

Its NOT for money...Just for fun :kiss: (although you do have the option to offer a prize if you want)

Heres a link to mine, please take your guesses :hugs::

https://www.mybabysweepstake.com/SweepstakeDashboardPages/Home.aspx?SweepstakeId=682


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> FAT BABY!! :happydance:

Yey...'Fat' baby! :yipee:


----------



## lozzy21

c.holdway said:


> Morning, Didnt have a good sleep either my pelvis really hurts through the night and its getting worse, l;ast night everytime i turned it killed or lyed on my back it really hurt and when i get up to go to the loo ( a zillion times) as soon a s i stand i get this real heavy pressure in my pelvis, i have had this a little lately anyway but last night was by far the worse and its now like it this morning. Should i have this pressure this early its quite bad, feels like he is ready to come! I dont think he will but its a bit worrying, i have mw wednesday so will obviouslt speak to her about it, but do any of you get it?
> He has felt really low for a while now :(

Iv got SPD hun and its crap. When you turn over in bed make sure you keep your knees together. I can lay on my back but i have to have my legs flat.

When standing it could it just be gravity moving baby down?


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> Morning, Didnt have a good sleep either my pelvis really hurts through the night and its getting worse, l;ast night everytime i turned it killed or lyed on my back it really hurt and when i get up to go to the loo ( a zillion times) as soon a s i stand i get this real heavy pressure in my pelvis, i have had this a little lately anyway but last night was by far the worse and its now like it this morning. Should i have this pressure this early its quite bad, feels like he is ready to come! I dont think he will but its a bit worrying, i have mw wednesday so will obviouslt speak to her about it, but do any of you get it?
> He has felt really low for a while now :(
> 
> Iv got SPD hun and its crap. When you turn over in bed make sure you keep your knees together. I can lay on my back but i have to have my legs flat.
> 
> When standing it could it just be gravity moving baby down?Click to expand...

Is that what it sounds like then lozzy, is that how yours feels?


----------



## Nessicle

Kelly it's asking me to create an account so can't place a bet boo!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Nessicle said:


> morning girls!!
> 
> I haven't read back all posts from yesterday just this morning!
> 
> Charlotte I get that pressure too sometimes especially when I go to the toilet and when walking. I'm also still having really bad hip pain on the right, I'm thinking it might be Pelvic Girdle Pain :( it's not radiating down my thigh like sciatica does and it seems to be if I lift my right leg to put shoes or socks on or turn suddenly I get a sharp pain similar to sciatica in my right hip/buttock deep inside. It's very painful! Gonna have to mention to mw next Tuesday.
> 
> I managed to get a bit more sleep last night than usual think it's just pure exhaustion from about 6 hours sleep all weekend so tired! Might have to have an extra caffeinated tea today!
> 
> Anouska sorry DS isn't well! hope he recovers soon!
> 
> Pixxie yay for fat baby!!
> 
> I've started feeling a weird vibrating feeling round the top of my ribs/stomach it's bizarre! Doesnt hurt or anything so wondering if it's just cos bubs is pushing my other organs up now?
> 
> Think she's laying across my stomach most of the time is that transverse? Shouldnt she be getting head down by now?
> 
> 4D scan in 5 days woo!!! xx

woohoo for scan :wohoo: My baby was transverse from 16 weeks untill last week and hes now head down, my midwife said they dont even worry untill you are 34-36 weeks and if they are not head down. They can still sumersault at the moment so i wouldnt worry hun :flower: Not sure bout the vibrating feeling, i get that really low down at the mo :shrug:



WILSMUM said:


> he seems to be fine at the mo - happily (and noisly) playing away in his bedroom, think that might just be the calpol effect though! Its me that seems to be flaggin now - my throat is getting sorer and sorer and the back of my neck really aches! and it feels like my glands are on the way up!
> Oh well! Lol!

Calpol is the best eh? Its like that calpol advert, i think its hilarious! Hope will gets better soon :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> Kelly it's asking me to create an account so can't place a bet boo!!

Oh! My Sister didnt say she had to set up an account?...:wacko:

Will you not be making one for yourself? :shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

Kelly i had to make one too, it was only quick,just email address and name etc, no phone numbers or house addresses so dont worry ness :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Kelly i had to make one too, it was only quick,just email address and name etc, no phone numbers or house addresses so dont worry ness :thumbup:


Thanks Kerrie....Although I bet ALOT of people will be 'put off' by this! :dohh:

Thinking I should just give up on the idea! :wacko: :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah thats why i prob wont make one tbh! I cant see my frineds doing it x


----------



## KellyC75

*....27 Weeks today....*


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats kelly!! Has ur ticker not updated then?? x


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Congrats kelly!! Has ur ticker not updated then?? x

Thankyou Kerrie :hugs:

Yes, my ticker reads 27 weeks....Can you not see the same as me then? :wacko:


----------



## WILSMUM

i get a vibrating feeling too sometimes mainly up high under my ribs and its usually when I'm sat at the laptop slouching so was thinking it was bubs telling me to move cause its squashed!!!!

I was getting pain deep in my right hip yesterday, it was all the time just every now and then an occassional stab and it could come at anytime even if I'd been sitting comfortabley! I decided it was pobably baby either laying on or poking a nerve or something!!!

Any paracetemol suspension is good - I don't tend to buy the actual branded Calpol now cause its a rip off and the cheaper versions are exactly the same and work just as well! He seems to be starting to flag a bit now although he says he feels OK! Hes only got a slight bug and I'm sure he'll b fine for school tomorrow! He doesn;t get poorly very often think this is the first day I've had to keep him off school cause hes been ill since he started nursery 2 years ago! Usually when he gets bad he just sleeps all day and then the next day hes bouncing off the walls again!!!


----------



## spencerbear

Hope will feels better soon and you x

Well i had planned a big clean up today but my eyes just keep drifting shut, so think i might have a little sleep first lol x


----------



## Nessicle

yay for 27 weeks and third tri Kelly!! :happydance: Happy 26 weeks Spencerbear!! 

we seem to be flying along now girls! yay! 

Kelly I can see your ticker has updated, I think it doesnt update til around 10.30am. I probably won't set up another sweepstake as already have that one with Expectnet.com that you guys posted your guesses on but I want to guess on yours to! 

wonder if that vibrating sensation is bubs then cos when I sit up straight and stop slouching it goes lol!


----------



## Kerrieann

KellyC75 said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Congrats kelly!! Has ur ticker not updated then?? x
> 
> Thankyou Kerrie :hugs:
> 
> Yes, my ticker reads 27 weeks....Can you not see the same as me then? :wacko:Click to expand...

Nope it sais 26 weeks 6 days lol x


----------



## Nut_Shake

I get weird vibrations too, high up or low down, very odd!

OMG 27 weeks on Friday. Where is the time going?!? I counted and have about 10 weeks left until they get here!! BLOODY HELL!!!!! My kitchen is finally getting started this Wednesday after a weeks delay. THEN the nursery will get sorted. Then there's a few bits and pieces to do around like getting some furniture bits and blinds for the living room. My head hurts just thinking about it all...

I'm doing my gift list on Mothercare and Mamas and Papas and am confused about newborn and 0-3 month sizing. I assume my babies will be a little smaller than usual, probably around 6lbs. I have some basic bits in new born sizing but most is 0-3 months. What do you guys think? I just don't know how different the sizing is, so confusing.


----------



## Pixxie

I get the vibrating in the ribs, I presume its little one shaking her foot :haha: 

I can't believe how disorganised we are, only 13 weeks left and we still havn't decorated the nursery, got the cot, the baby monitor, baby bath, toys, drawers or the pram. AND we still need a new carpet in the nursery... I've got to try and get it all with the HIP grant (except the pram) because we are majorly skint :( I'm getting quite worried about how we are going to afford nappies and stuff once she is here, we can barely scrape by as it is. Hopefully tax credits and child benefits will cover all that.

Nat I think your newborn clothes will get quite a bit of wear since the twins will be a little smaller, I'd stock up on a few extras in newborn size xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Congrats kelly!! Has ur ticker not updated then?? x
> 
> Thankyou Kerrie :hugs:
> 
> Yes, my ticker reads 27 weeks....Can you not see the same as me then? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope it sais 26 weeks 6 days lol xClick to expand...

....:dohh: Thats weird, it doesnt for me! :wacko:


----------



## Kerrieann

Nut_Shake said:


> I get weird vibrations too, high up or low down, very odd!
> 
> OMG 27 weeks on Friday. Where is the time going?!? I counted and have about 10 weeks left until they get here!! BLOODY HELL!!!!! My kitchen is finally getting started this Wednesday after a weeks delay. THEN the nursery will get sorted. Then there's a few bits and pieces to do around like getting some furniture bits and blinds for the living room. My head hurts just thinking about it all...
> 
> I'm doing my gift list on Mothercare and Mamas and Papas and am confused about newborn and 0-3 month sizing. I assume my babies will be a little smaller than usual, probably around 6lbs. I have some basic bits in new born sizing but most is 0-3 months. What do you guys think? I just don't know how different the sizing is, so confusing.

I would have thought they would be about 6lb too, i would but some tiny baby stuff from mothercare, this goes up to 7.5 lbs, the new baby stuff goes up 9.9lbs which was still big on my newborn 10lber!! lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Pixxie said:


> I get the vibrating in the ribs, I presume its little one shaking her foot :haha:
> 
> I can't believe how disorganised we are, only 13 weeks left and we still havn't decorated the nursery, got the cot, the baby monitor, baby bath, toys, drawers or the pram. AND we still need a new carpet in the nursery... I've got to try and get it all with the HIP grant (except the pram) because we are majorly skint :( I'm getting quite worried about how we are going to afford nappies and stuff once she is here, we can barely scrape by as it is. Hopefully tax credits and child benefits will cover all that.
> 
> Nat I think your newborn clothes will get quite a bit of wear since the twins will be a little smaller, I'd stock up on a few extras in newborn size xxx

You should get at least £120 a month, thats what i get bearing in mind my hubby earns a really decent wage so depending on what ur oh earns you may get more. I get the bare minimum which i think is more then enought to cover milk and nappies x


----------



## Mizze

ducky1502 said:


> Some days I literally check that bubs isn't poking out!!! Somedays the pressure is really bad and other days not so much. So far yesterday and today have been ok. I'm terrified he's going to be premature but I've heard a lot of people get this pressure but if you're really worried ring your midwife.
> 
> Sounds like no one got a good night sleep, mine wasn't bad at all. Asleep by half 11, up once to pee and didn't get up until 9 lol. Gotta rush to get ready for work now though :( boo! On a plus side my pram should be here tomorrow :happydance:

Wow serious sleep envy 


Pixxie said:


> FAT BABY!! :happydance:

Yay! 



WILSMUM said:


> he seems to be fine at the mo - happily (and noisly) playing away in his bedroom, think that might just be the calpol effect though! Its me that seems to be flaggin now - my throat is getting sorer and sorer and the back of my neck really aches! and it feels like my glands are on the way up!
> Oh well! Lol!

Oh no -poor DS - And poor you! 



KellyC75 said:


> *....27 Weeks today....*

Congrats on officially 3rd tri! 



WILSMUM said:


> Any paracetemol suspension is good - I don't tend to buy the actual branded Calpol now cause its a rip off and the cheaper versions are exactly the same and work just as well!

My sister does exactly the same thing Wilsmum - the branded product is very expensive. 



Pixxie said:


> I
> I* can't believe how disorganised we are, only 13 weeks left and we still havn't decorated the nursery, got the cot, the baby monitor, baby bath, toys, drawers or the pram. *AND we still need a new carpet in the nursery... I've got to try and get it all with the HIP grant (except the pram) because we are majorly skint :( I'm getting quite worried about how we are going to afford nappies and stuff once she is here, we can barely scrape by as it is. Hopefully tax credits and child benefits will cover all that.
> 
> Nat I think your newborn clothes will get quite a bit of wear since the twins will be a little smaller, I'd stock up on a few extras in newborn size xxx

Hon we are exactly the same not organised at all with so many things. This week's job is too sort through baby clothes and list what I dont have (mittens etc) 

Nat I agree with Pixxie - your babies are likely to be a little smaller so the neborn stuff will fit them for longer. 

Has anyone heard from Raquel recently? Hope everything is okay with her and her little ones. 

Oh I love this place - Charlotte I had that heavy feeling too for the first time today (after id been to the loo funnily enough) and was getting worried - I come on here and you are all talking about how normal it is - phew. Have MW appt tomorrow so will mention it but strangely enough I mentioned it casually to a work colleage (3 kids) who said the same as you - baby is getting bigger and its starting to have an effect on my body.

Babymizze is kicking away big time today which after 3 quietish days has me very happy and relieved - I actually got the doppler out last night for DH and me to listen to her- happily I plonked the mircophone straight on her HB and we listened until she registered her disapproval by kicking the doppler till I moved it! :thumbup:

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Congrats kelly!! Has ur ticker not updated then?? x
> 
> Thankyou Kerrie :hugs:
> 
> Yes, my ticker reads 27 weeks....Can you not see the same as me then? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope it sais 26 weeks 6 days lol xClick to expand...
> 
> ....:dohh: Thats weird, it doesnt for me! :wacko:Click to expand...

says 27 weeks to me

Mizze x


----------



## mummyclo

Strange! :wacko:


----------



## xkirstyx

yay 27weeks kelly!!!! and yeah says 27weeks on ur ticker for me x


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> I get the vibrating in the ribs, I presume its little one shaking her foot :haha:
> 
> I can't believe how disorganised we are, only 13 weeks left and we still havn't decorated the nursery, got the cot, the baby monitor, baby bath, toys, drawers or the pram. AND we still need a new carpet in the nursery... I've got to try and get it all with the HIP grant (except the pram) because we are majorly skint :( I'm getting quite worried about how we are going to afford nappies and stuff once she is here, we can barely scrape by as it is. Hopefully tax credits and child benefits will cover all that.
> 
> Nat I think your newborn clothes will get quite a bit of wear since the twins will be a little smaller, I'd stock up on a few extras in newborn size xxx

Don't worry hun you will get by - once I'm on mat leave I'll be in the same situation as I pay out £200 a month in debts and got my mobile bill so £250 of my £450 a month will go on that and the rest will go in the bank for my contribution towards bills and food. I'm relying on child benefit for nappies and stuff and family will help too I'm sure. Thankfully we've been given most of Ava's clothes so we havent had to buy anything for her. I'd love to buy lots of outfits but I can't justify spending the money.

As for nursery furniture I only spent £150 on a wardrobe and chest of drawers and bought a cot for £60 you don't have to have all matching ranges as lovely as it would be :flower: try gumtree and ebay for a lot of stuff and even second hand furniture shops or Facebook Marketplace. You'd be surprised what bargains you can get that are in really good nick.

Has the SureStart grant been completely axed now then? Thought they might have phased it out rather than get rid of it completly - surely you'd be entitled to that now? 

xx


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Don't worry hun you will get by - once I'm on mat leave I'll be in the same situation as I pay out £200 a month in debts and got my mobile bill so £250 of my £450 a month will go on that and the rest will go in the bank for my contribution towards bills and food. I'm relying on child benefit for nappies and stuff and family will help too I'm sure. Thankfully we've been given most of Ava's clothes so we havent had to buy anything for her. I'd love to buy lots of outfits but I can't justify spending the money.
> 
> *As for nursery furniture I only spent £150 on a wardrobe and chest of drawers and bought a cot for £60 you don't have to have all matching ranges as lovely as it would be* :flower: try gumtree and ebay for a lot of stuff and even second hand furniture shops or Facebook Marketplace. You'd be surprised what bargains you can get that are in really good nick.
> 
> Has the SureStart grant been completely axed now then? Thought they might have phased it out rather than get rid of it completly - surely you'd be entitled to that now?
> 
> xx

You know Ness there are times I think we should have that as a banner or a sticky thread! :) 

The extortionate amount they charge just for adding Nursey to a range is absolute daylight robbery!

How you feeling today hunny? 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I agree Mizze - if you look on sites like Argos and Tesco just because it says "Nursery Furniture" it's about £299 just for the cheapest and rubbishest looking and that's only for a cot, wardrobe and chest of drawers. I've defo saved a fortune doing it my way and at least when it breaks or she runs out of space we don't feel bad chucking it away. We even got a bedside table with that package from Tesco Direct which is in the nursery for now but we might end up using it as we don't have one. I've been given 2 bouncers and a moses basket as well it's amazing what people will offer you when you're having a baby these days :thumbup: 

I'm ok thanks hun, just tired still but think I'll have to expect that between now and when she turns 18 ha ha! How about you? xx


----------



## cho

No sure start grant hasnt been axed, im going to see if i can get it, i wasnt able to with Bradley, but im hoping i can with this one as i am already claiming tax credits at the higher rate
if anyone is unsure def give it a go, also when i was preg with ds i tried and they said no, but later realised i was entitled to it but not till he was born(until i was on tax credits) by then it was too late so def look into it as they wont tell you about that! i missed out on 500 i was a single parent and they didnt tell me a thing!


----------



## cho

bedroom furniture i would say go for ikea and look out for there ikea family card offers!
We dont have a nursery as he will be sharing with ds eventually :(
Have a look on ebay you can pick up things that may just need a coat of paint or varnish and it will look new, were not buying our cot till bubs is here as we dont really have the room with the moses basket in our room, but were keeping an eye out on ebay and were just repaint it and buy a new mattress as some go dirt cheap.


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I agree Charlotte some things just need a good clean up - I think shops know how to rip us pregnant ladies off lol! My cot was £60 brand new from Tesco and I must admit I totally love it, it's a Saplings one. My sister said I was silly and should have spent more money on a better cot and one that converts to a cotbed but just told her to sod off, not everyone has her massive budget!


----------



## louise1302

hi ladies im still sick :( pregnancy colds officailly suck, although i think i have sinusitis too so am off to the docs at 4 hopefully he will sign me off work for the week
i never ask for sicknotes though what do i say? 

i had my scan this morning and pudding is definitely a boy:cloud9: good job the amount of bloody clothes ive bought althpough all barr 3 outfits are from the buy and sell section on here, i love a good bargsain and at this age they outgrow rather than outwear

hes head down already and everything is looking good, the only thing she didnt see clearly was his face but she thought it was ok. he was a right little wriggler and started the scan lay on his back kicking but ended up face down as if to say no more pics LOL

hope youre al well xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Charlotte, I wasn't entitled until Aimee was born! Dont know if my tax credits are higher rate coz I can't bloody get through lol!! I am hopin I get it!! 

Louise congratulations on blue bump! Glad he flashed to let u know for sure :)

Ness I got a cotbed but aimees still usin as a cot so no rush for cotbed/toddler bed


----------



## ducky1502

Sometimes we are made to believe we should be able to afford everything brand new, stupidly expensive maternity clothes, £1000 nursery sets, £300 cotbed matresses!!! Its ridiculous. Almost like its a given that anyone who is pregnant out of choice MUST have thousands and thousands saved up!!!


----------



## Nessicle

louise1302 said:


> hi ladies im still sick :( pregnancy colds officailly suck, although i think i have sinusitis too so am off to the docs at 4 hopefully he will sign me off work for the week
> i never ask for sicknotes though what do i say?
> 
> i had my scan this morning and pudding is definitely a boy:cloud9: good job the amount of bloody clothes ive bought althpough all barr 3 outfits are from the buy and sell section on here, i love a good bargsain and at this age they outgrow rather than outwear
> 
> hes head down already and everything is looking good, the only thing she didnt see clearly was his face but she thought it was ok. he was a right little wriggler and started the scan lay on his back kicking but ended up face down as if to say no more pics LOL
> 
> hope youre al well xxx

Ugh I had it last week hun it was horrendous, I was off work Friday and Monday and I still don't feel 100% now boo! 

I've only ever had a sick note when I had pleurisy so not too sure what to say, they just gave me that automatically as it's a nasty viral infection. 

Aww yay for scan glad bubs is defo a boy and that all is well with him! all your babies are good being head down already my little lady prefers oblique or transverse!xx


----------



## louise1302

i think ill just ask, i can barely lift my head let alone work with a class of special needs children-well teenagers

ive only ever had the one ness when i have bronchitis when i was pregnant with archie and i dont remember asking for itbut we have new doctors at the surgery so we will see


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> Sometimes we are made to believe we should be able to afford everything brand new, stupidly expensive maternity clothes, £1000 nursery sets, £300 cotbed matresses!!! Its ridiculous. Almost like its a given that anyone who is pregnant out of choice MUST have thousands and thousands saved up!!!

it makes me feel crappy sometimes when friends buy really gorgeous ranges from Mama's and Papa's etc and I just remind myself that my daughter has a gorgeous room and that babies in 3rd world countries are lucky if they get a cot. Puts it in to perspective for me and I'm no stranger to second hand either - I was brought up wearing cast offs and charity shop clothes lol! 

It annoys me when people say "why did you decide to have a baby if you haven't got lots of savings and the money to buy brand new?" and I'm like well I'm nearly 27, in a loving relationship, even though I havent got a ton of money I have a good job and can drive and have had girly holidays etc so why shouldnt I have a baby? Why should I have to wait until we have loads of money behind us which lets face it we never would lol! x


----------



## Nessicle

louise1302 said:


> i think ill just ask, i can barely lift my head let alone work with a class of special needs children-well teenagers
> 
> ive only ever had the one ness when i have bronchitis when i was pregnant with archie and i dont remember asking for itbut we have new doctors at the surgery so we will see

yeah you ask hun if you feel you need to - it's hard being ill when you're pregnant and then having to work on top of that! 

mum had bronchitis when she was pregnant with my sister she was really poorly bless her that can't have been fun! x


----------



## louise1302

does anyone ever get a really strong braxton hicks from nowhere, it didnt last that long(maybe 20 secs) but was mildly painful :(


----------



## Pixxie

the sure start grant is still going but im not entitled. You have to be on income support to get it, I dont qualify for income support because OH works xx


----------



## Pixxie

louise1302 said:


> does anyone ever get a really strong braxton hicks from nowhere, it didnt last that long(maybe 20 secs) but was mildly painful :(

Mine are starting to get that way, I have to stop what Im doing and concentrate on my breathing because it feel like Im being suffocated ! xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

louise1302 said:


> does anyone ever get a really strong braxton hicks from nowhere, it didnt last that long(maybe 20 secs) but was mildly painful :(

I get ALOT of bh and they are uncomfortable but never painful?!


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah Louise I do - get them when walking too which is painful but the BH's themselves aren't painful just my sore muscles! I can sometimes feel like my bump is really bruised and sore after they;ve eased off too! 

Pixxie that sucks! This system sucks even before the new government!


----------



## spencerbear

Nessicle said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Sometimes we are made to believe we should be able to afford everything brand new, stupidly expensive maternity clothes, £1000 nursery sets, £300 cotbed matresses!!! Its ridiculous. Almost like its a given that anyone who is pregnant out of choice MUST have thousands and thousands saved up!!!
> 
> it makes me feel crappy sometimes when friends buy really gorgeous ranges from Mama's and Papa's etc and I just remind myself that my daughter has a gorgeous room and that babies in 3rd world countries are lucky if they get a cot. Puts it in to perspective for me and I'm no stranger to second hand either - I was brought up wearing cast offs and charity shop clothes lol!
> 
> It annoys me when people say "why did you decide to have a baby if you haven't got lots of savings and the money to buy brand new?" and I'm like well I'm nearly 27, in a loving relationship, even though I havent got a ton of money I have a good job and can drive and have had girly holidays etc so why shouldnt I have a baby? Why should I have to wait until we have loads of money behind us which lets face it we never would lol! xClick to expand...

Anyway in this world we waste far too much, so why not recycle some things. Baby wont any different either way. Having a baby isnt about money...... silly people x x


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> Pixxie that sucks! This system sucks even before the new government!

Tell me about it, because OH works the government say he should pay for everything. They dont take into account that I lost my job so we are down £400-600 a month and we have bills to pay. They are only willing to help if I become a single mum :| xxx


----------



## louise1302

same here its rubbish, i had to cut my hours by 2 daYs to look after archie and we didnt even get a rise in tax credits its crap


----------



## louise1302

this one was a bit painful round the bottom of the bump, ill keep an eye out for any more it might havfe just hurt because i feel so bad x


----------



## ARouge

louise1302 said:


> does anyone ever get a really strong braxton hicks from nowhere, it didnt last that long(maybe 20 secs) but was mildly painful :(

I think I have been having some braxton hicks. I never had any last pregnancy.


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Pixxie that sucks! This system sucks even before the new government!
> 
> Tell me about it, because OH works the government say he should pay for everything. They dont take into account that I lost my job so we are down £400-600 a month and we have bills to pay. They are only willing to help if I become a single mum :| xxxClick to expand...

It really riles me because this is the sort of situation that would encourage perfectly healthy people to leave their jobs and claim more benefits by fibbing they had a bad back or summat, that money would be able to go to people like you guys who really need the extra help. There's no bloody help for people who work - apparently because me and OH work full time we're supposed to be loaded too.....not saying I would claim anything because we get by but it would be nice if it were recognised occasionally that we do work hard for not much! 

If I had the money I'd give you all £500 :flower: 



louise1302 said:


> this one was a bit painful round the bottom of the bump, ill keep an eye out for any more it might havfe just hurt because i feel so bad x

You could have sore muscles hun my BH's hurt a little if I've over done it and if you're not well blowing your nose and stuff it would make it worse it did for me when I was ill last week!


----------



## mummyclo

YEY!! I just got my Pink Lining Changing Bag!! :happydance:
I love it!! and should be getting pram any time this week! :)


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh how lovely Chloe! I wanted one of those but a bit too expensive for me - I got a Graco one matching the pram though for £10! Bargain!


----------



## mummyclo

WOW £10 is good! It was in the sale £40 off so i thought i would treat myself, never buy anything i like really so, it was nice to get something pretty :)


----------



## spencerbear

Ive got one to match my pram but got a plain black one from tesco for £4.40 in their offers at the weekend. So i can use that one for the childminder


----------



## cho

nikki-lou25 said:


> Charlotte, I wasn't entitled until Aimee was born! Dont know if my tax credits are higher rate coz I can't bloody get through lol!! I am hopin I get it!!
> 
> Louise congratulations on blue bump! Glad he flashed to let u know for sure :)
> 
> Ness I got a cotbed but aimees still usin as a cot so no rush for cotbed/toddler bed

On your tax credit awards notice it will say what you get then on direct gov website it has what the higher rate is for you to compare will have a look for you!


Pixxie said:


> the sure start grant is still going but im not entitled. You have to be on income support to get it, I dont qualify for income support because OH works xx

You dont have to be on income support i havent been on income support and i was entitled and i should be now because if you are on the higher rate of tax credits you should recieve it too.


----------



## Pixxie

c.holdway said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> the sure start grant is still going but im not entitled. You have to be on income support to get it, I dont qualify for income support because OH works xx
> 
> You dont have to be on income support i havent been on income support and i was entitled and i should be now because if you are on the higher rate of tax credits you should recieve it too.Click to expand...

We dont get tax credits either xxx


----------



## cho

Nikki if you get more than 548 a year in tax credits you should be on the higher rate x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Double figures for me today :happydance:


----------



## cho

Pixxie said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> the sure start grant is still going but im not entitled. You have to be on income support to get it, I dont qualify for income support because OH works xx
> 
> You dont have to be on income support i havent been on income support and i was entitled and i should be now because if you are on the higher rate of tax credits you should recieve it too.Click to expand...
> 
> We dont get tax credits either xxxClick to expand...

But you prob will once baby is born, and you can claim it up to 11 weeks after bubs is here and if you recieve the higher rate you can claim for it then


----------



## Pixxie

- Butterfly - said:


> Double figures for me today :happydance:

woohoo! :dance: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

I need to phone up about tax credits, can you apply over the phone? :shrug:
Well OH needs to as im obv not working anymore :)


----------



## cho

your mw has to sign it hun


----------



## Kerrieann

Mummyclo i got one too, i LOVE IT!!! Besides the pushchair and some clothes everything else was sale stuff or Jakes old stuff so wanted to treat myself! Im getting the free boots one too for dh to use as dont think he will wear my flowery one lol


----------



## mummyclo

For working tax credits?


----------



## cho

lol no sorry thought u meant the ss grant


----------



## mummyclo

:wacko:
I am so bored on Mat Leave, just been sleeping and cleaning and eating :blush:
Oh and LOTS of BnBing! :)


----------



## KellyC75

louise1302 said:


> hi ladies im still sick :(
> 
> i had my scan this morning and pudding is definitely a boy:cloud9: good job the amount of bloody clothes ive bought althpough all barr 3 outfits are from the buy and sell section on here, i love a good bargsain and at this age they outgrow rather than outwear
> 
> hope youre al well xxx


Hiya...Congrats on confirmation of your little Boy....:baby: 

Hope you feel better soon, you really are having it tough & with 4 children to run around after, it must be tough :hugs:



Nessicle said:


> it makes me feel crappy sometimes when friends buy really gorgeous ranges from Mama's and Papa's etc and I just remind myself that my daughter has a gorgeous room and that babies in 3rd world countries are lucky if they get a cot. Puts it in to perspective for me and I'm no stranger to second hand either - I was brought up wearing cast offs and charity shop clothes lol!
> 
> It annoys me when people say "why did you decide to have a baby if you haven't got lots of savings and the money to buy brand new?" and I'm like well I'm nearly 27, in a loving relationship, even though I havent got a ton of money I have a good job and can drive and have had girly holidays etc so why shouldnt I have a baby? Why should I have to wait until we have loads of money behind us which lets face it we never would lol! x

Hey Ness....Dont get annoyed about it :hugs:....The main thing a child needs is love & I know your LO will have plenty of that :cloud9:

When I had DS1, I was 16 & had no money...Everything (bar gifts) were 2nd hand & my Nan used to bring me clothes from a jumble sale

Now, I am in a position where I can buy new & it makes me appreciate things so much more :thumbup:



louise1302 said:


> does anyone ever get a really strong braxton hicks from nowhere, it didnt last that long(maybe 20 secs) but was mildly painful :(

Oh yes, my braxton hicks are painfull....I get lots in a day & they cause me to have to 'breathe' through them, DH always says 'you getting a hard tummy' :flower:

I think the more children you have, the stronger these pains are :dohh:



mummyclo said:


> YEY!! I just got my Pink Lining Changing Bag!! :happydance:
> I love it!! and should be getting pram any time this week! :)


Yey....:happydance: I have a pink lining bag too....:kiss:


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Kel :flower: 

Do the working tax credits go on last years earnings? Cos once I go on mat leave and go back to work part time my salary will be slashed in half but if they go on last years earnings then we wouldnt be able to claim anything (not that I know if we even could anyway but I'll definitely check once I'm on maternity leave)x


----------



## lozzy21

c.holdway said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> Morning, Didnt have a good sleep either my pelvis really hurts through the night and its getting worse, l;ast night everytime i turned it killed or lyed on my back it really hurt and when i get up to go to the loo ( a zillion times) as soon a s i stand i get this real heavy pressure in my pelvis, i have had this a little lately anyway but last night was by far the worse and its now like it this morning. Should i have this pressure this early its quite bad, feels like he is ready to come! I dont think he will but its a bit worrying, i have mw wednesday so will obviouslt speak to her about it, but do any of you get it?
> He has felt really low for a while now :(
> 
> Iv got SPD hun and its crap. When you turn over in bed make sure you keep your knees together. I can lay on my back but i have to have my legs flat.
> 
> When standing it could it just be gravity moving baby down?Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what it sounds like then lozzy, is that how yours feels?Click to expand...

Dose it feel like some one is standing on your public bone? If it is spd then trying to put your nickers on while stood up will hurt as will going up and down stairs.



Pixxie said:


> I can't believe how disorganised we are, only 13 weeks left and we still havn't decorated the nursery, got the cot, the baby monitor, baby bath, toys, drawers or the pram. AND we still need a new carpet in the nursery... I've got to try and get it all with the HIP grant (except the pram) because we are majorly skint :( I'm getting quite worried about how we are going to afford nappies and stuff once she is here, we can barely scrape by as it is. Hopefully tax credits and child benefits will cover all that.

Pixxie im just as unorganised, i havent decorated the nursary and wont be untill baby is old enough to go in on its own. All the stuff i have got is still in bags in a corner of my front room.

Have you had a look on freecycle for the cot or at carboot sales? You wont need to get any toys as every one will get you them as presants and newborns dont need that many anyway.


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> yeah I agree Mizze - if you look on sites like Argos and Tesco just because it says "Nursery Furniture" it's about £299 just for the cheapest and rubbishest looking and that's only for a cot, wardrobe and chest of drawers. I've defo saved a fortune doing it my way and at least when it breaks or she runs out of space we don't feel bad chucking it away. We even got a bedside table with that package from Tesco Direct which is in the nursery for now but we might end up using it as we don't have one. I've been given 2 bouncers and a moses basket as well it's amazing what people will offer you when you're having a baby these days :thumbup:
> 
> I'm ok thanks hun, just tired still but think I'll have to expect that between now and when she turns 18 ha ha! How about you? xx

Im a bit tired and sicky today (have sneaked in here quickly but I will be leaving early - though I was in at 8am. Agree completely about the nursery furniture - and what lovely people will give you too! :)



Nessicle said:


> My sister said I was silly and should have spent more money on a better cot and one that converts to a cotbed but just told her to sod off, not everyone has her massive budget!

:rofl: Exactly - worry about a bed when you need one - for the next couple of years the cot will be fine 



louise1302 said:


> hi ladies im still sick :( pregnancy colds officailly suck, although i think i have sinusitis too so am off to the docs at 4 hopefully he will sign me off work for the week
> i never ask for sicknotes though what do i say?
> 
> i had my scan this morning and pudding is definitely a boy:cloud9: good job the amount of bloody clothes ive bought althpough all barr 3 outfits are from the buy and sell section on here, i love a good bargsain and at this age they outgrow rather than outwear
> 
> hes head down already and everything is looking good, the only thing she didnt see clearly was his face but she thought it was ok. he was a right little wriggler and started the scan lay on his back kicking but ended up face down as if to say no more pics LOL
> 
> hope youre al well xxx

Louise you just ask if you can be signed off work. Its very embarrasing but explain your job and what you would be facing if you didnt get the time off- dont forget though that the first 5 days or so you can self certificate so some Dr's might not sign you off for that. :hugs: sorry you are feeling so awful but :happydance::happydance: on your scan! I have 25 week MW appt tomorrow! No scan though. 



ducky1502 said:


> *Sometimes we are made to believe we should be able to afford everything brand new, stupidly expensive maternity clothes, £1000 nursery sets, £300 cotbed matresses!!! Its ridiculous. *Almost like its a given that anyone who is pregnant out of choice MUST have thousands and thousands saved up!!!

yes it is - we do have money saved BUT that doesnt mean its a spending spree of newness all the way- I hate being taken for a ride and adding £100's to cheap furniture because its got Nursery attached to it is something I refuse to accept. 



Nessicle said:


> I was brought up wearing cast offs and charity shop clothes lol! [/B]
> x

Me too - way of the world when I was little - my Mother made many clothes - clothes got passed around from Mum to Mum for LO's to wear - I remember the toes being cut off my leather shoes to make them into sandals for summer so they would last longer. Nothing about my childhood was deprived - but money wasnt spent for the sake of it which these days appears to be the norm! 



spencerbear said:


> Anyway in this world we waste far too much, so why not recycle some things. Baby wont any different either way. Having a baby isnt about money...... silly people x x

Hear Hear Spencerbear - recycling is great, cheap and much better for the environment. I will buy my car seat and mattress new. And we have treated ourselves to a new pram but other than that most things for Babymizze will have come from someone else. I will buy a few new things ive no doubt but I also have no objection to charity shop/recycling clothes/toys etc from other Mums.



- Butterfly - said:


> Double figures for me today :happydance:

Yey!! :yipee:

Only a couple of days for me too



mummyclo said:


> :wacko:
> I am so bored on Mat Leave, just been sleeping and cleaning and eating :blush:
> Oh and LOTS of BnBing! :)

Sounds like heaven! :):blush: Well apart from the cleaning. I am hoping though that my nesting instinct kicks in when Im first off. Im also planning to swim most days if I can to get myself a bit ready and to finally use my maternity swimming costume! 

Mizze


----------



## lozzy21

Just been shopping and my dad has bourt me a tumble dryer and my bouncer chair :D:D:D


Only shit thing is now my step mum is expecting a kiss as thankyou? Sorry but you dont give some one a kiss as a thank you. Im 22 not pissing 5!


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> Double figures for me today :happydance:

:happydance: Yey to double figures :happydance:



lozzy21 said:


> Just been shopping and my dad has bourt me a tumble dryer and my bouncer chair :D:D:D


Wow! A tumble drier, thats awesome :happydance:


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> Just been shopping and my dad has bourt me a tumble dryer and my bouncer chair :D:D:D
> 
> 
> Only shit thing is now my step mum is expecting a kiss as thankyou? Sorry but you dont give some one a kiss as a thank you. Im 22 not pissing 5!

:haha: I said to dh it felt like i had a dead weight on me last night.
Perhaps it is will see if it gets worse and will explain it to my mw thanks lozzy


----------



## Nessicle

lol Lozzy - I'd give her a kiss for tumble dryer and a bouncer chair long as she wasnt expecting any money off me :rofl:

Lozzy you were just talking about spd....when I put my underwear on and shoes and socks if I stand on my left leg then put my right down when I've got say my underwear on that leg it's friggin agony, it's not at the front though it's deep inside my hip it's so painful! and if I've been sat down a while then stand up it's really painful too :( killing me at work cos I'm up and down a lot but once I'm up walking it seems fine??


----------



## Nessicle

I'm so exhausted girls..I'm sat here at work just staring at my desk desperate to go home and not do anything. Anyone else feel this wiped out or is it just me?


----------



## lozzy21

But ness, i cant bloody stand the woman!!! I realy only put up with her. She irritates the feck out of me.

If its in your hip and goes when you walk about it sounds more like round ligmant pain. If it was SPD, walking would be sore aswell.


----------



## dellaseren

Hellooo! I was just wondering if I could be put on the list? I'm due 4th December! :) I've only just found this part of the forum! Lots of reading to be getting on with now hehe. xx


----------



## Nessicle

ah right well I'm glad if it's just RLP will just take some paracetamol if it gets bad then will still defo mention to mw when I see her in two weeks but I can deal til then so it's not all bad! 

lol at your step mum :rofl: my step mum is a bint too can't stand her!


----------



## Nessicle

dellaseren said:


> Hellooo! I was just wondering if I could be put on the list? I'm due 4th December! :) I've only just found this part of the forum! Lots of reading to be getting on with now hehe. xx

Welcome to DD's :flower: xx


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> I'm so exhausted girls..I'm sat here at work just staring at my desk desperate to go home and not do anything. Anyone else feel this wiped out or is it just me?

Bless you...Roll on hometime :hugs: I too am getting tired again alot, having to go to bed earlier again really sucks :dohh:

& the pain you describe is just what I had when suffering with sciatica 



dellaseren said:


> Hellooo! I was just wondering if I could be put on the list? I'm due 4th December! :) I've only just found this part of the forum! Lots of reading to be getting on with now hehe. xx

Hiya & Welcome :flower: 

Lovely to have you join us....Congrats on your December baby :baby:


----------



## Nessicle

Hmm I'm confused Kel hopefully mw can shed some light on it then. Thing is Ava moves around so much would it still be her laying on a nerve or just sciatica from joints softening and widening in general?

I Go to bed early and am bloody wide awake by 3am. Was starving in bed last night too but managed to ignore it for a bit and then got up at 6.30am for brekkie. 

Lol I just coughed and Ava jumped bless her :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Iv never liked the woman, had nothing but problems with her, shes jelouse of me because shes not the only person in my dads life and she tryed to treat me like a child. She still would if i let her. Im 22, have lived on my own for the past 3 years and am expecting my first child and she tryed to tell me to get a jacket this morning. :dohh:


----------



## mummyclo

BINT!! :rofl:


----------



## dellaseren

Thank youuu girls!! I'm so excited! So pleased there are so many ladies at the same stage of pregnancy as me!! :D 

I started having Braxton Hicks over the weekend and had no idea if that was normal at this stage or not! Then I came on here and feel relieved to find people not only talking about BH but also RLP and all of the lovely things we have to go through! I thought I was just overreacting lol. x


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Iv never liked the woman, had nothing but problems with her, shes jelouse of me because shes not the only person in my dads life and she tryed to treat me like a child. She still would if i let her. Im 22, have lived on my own for the past 3 years and am expecting my first child and she tryed to tell me to get a jacket this morning. :dohh:

it's funny because my stepmum admitted to being jealous of me and my sister to my mum a few years ago and that's why our dad stopped bothering with us...



dellaseren said:


> Thank youuu girls!! I'm so excited! So pleased there are so many ladies at the same stage of pregnancy as me!! :D
> 
> I started having Braxton Hicks over the weekend and had no idea if that was normal at this stage or not! Then I came on here and feel relieved to find people not only talking about BH but also RLP and all of the lovely things we have to go through! I thought I was just overreacting lol. x

totally normal hun! I've had them since 17 weeks :flower: x


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> BINT!! :rofl:

:D


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> BINT!! :rofl:
> 
> :DClick to expand...

:rofl: Ness that face made you look so pleased with your choice of words! :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

ness i feel really drained and run down 2day aswell! i neeeeeed energy!!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh i need energy too, got hospital tour at 7! Would usually be in bed by then :haha:


----------



## cho

im being really lazy and having a ready meal tonight!
It seemed a good idea at the time but no its in front of me it looks bluh, and it pretty spicy :( heartburn will be a killer!
Whats everyone else having for tea.... best not be tasty sending me cravings!


----------



## mummyclo

We are going to KFC before the hospital :munch:
:)


----------



## cho

omg my nose is actually running from the spicyness ahhhhhh


----------



## lozzy21

I would pick a worse word than bint to call my dads wife but they would only be suitable for an 18 film.

Im only having something small for tea, had lasagna for lunch.


----------



## cho

oh come on mummyclo, i said nothing tasty :haha:
mmmm kfc, i had that yesterday lol!


----------



## mummyclo

c.holdway said:


> omg my nose is actually running from the spicyness ahhhhhh

:hugs: Oh no! Silly ready meal!


----------



## mummyclo

c.holdway said:


> oh come on mummyclo, i said nothing tasty :haha:
> mmmm kfc, i had that yesterday lol!

:rofl: SORRY! :blush:
I will make sure i have un tasty KFC :)


----------



## cho

make sure it is!!!!
what do you have?
Oh gosh you got me on the kfc now!


----------



## lozzy21

Did you have to mention KFC?


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> BINT!! :rofl:
> 
> :DClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Ness that face made you look so pleased with your choice of words! :haha:Click to expand...

ha ha it's a good word lol! :haha:



xkirstyx said:


> ness i feel really drained and run down 2day aswell! i neeeeeed energy!!!!!

Glad its not just me - work is killing me how the hell am I going to manage another 2 months :shock: 



mummyclo said:


> We are going to KFC before the hospital :munch:
> :)

nom nom wish I could have kfc :cry:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Its only because i have been craving it since i saw the new advert, some southern bbq thingy :munch:
Appologies for metioning KFC :blush:


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> Did you have to mention KFC?

:haha:


----------



## mummyclo

You know what i actually love you girls! You make me :rofl:
xx


----------



## lozzy21

6 weeks left in work :D Eeeek its getting close. Any one else starting to shit them selfs?


----------



## cho

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: Its only because i have been craving it since i saw the new advert, some southern bbq thingy :munch:
> Appologies for metioning KFC :blush:

ahh thats what dh had yesterday it was lush, its in like ciabatta!:cry:


----------



## mummyclo

lozzy21 said:


> 6 weeks left in work :D Eeeek its getting close. Any one else starting to shit them selfs?

YES!!! :dohh:


----------



## mummyclo

c.holdway said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Its only because i have been craving it since i saw the new advert, some southern bbq thingy :munch:
> Appologies for metioning KFC :blush:
> 
> ahh thats what dh had yesterday it was lush, its in like ciabatta!:cry:Click to expand...

Thats it! It will be making its way into my tummy in about half hour :happydance:


----------



## cho

lozzy what part u scared off?
My mind changes daily :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

ugh I'm having to walk to and from a different bus stop now every day because at my bus stop it's £18 for a week pass and at the next one up it's £12 so will save me £12 as the bloody cat's vet trip on Saturday used up half my bus fare can't afford the regular £60 monthly pass now grrr! 

I'm really achy on a night though and although it's not far it takes me forever to walk anywhere and my bump hurts! 

I know it's good to be walking and getting some exercise though especially in these last few months before she's due.....suppose it's a blessing in disguise but man I can't be arsed!


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> You know what i actually love you girls! You make me :rofl:
> xx

aww we love you too! :flower:



lozzy21 said:


> 6 weeks left in work :D Eeeek its getting close. Any one else starting to shit them selfs?


I've got 9 weeks thank God! so ready for it now!! 

I go through phases - some days I'm brickin' it and others I'm blase but I dont know what to be scared about - nothing or everything :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> ugh I'm having to walk to and from a different bus stop now every day because at my bus stop it's £18 for a week pass and at the next one up it's £12 so will save me £12 as the bloody cat's vet trip on Saturday used up half my bus fare can't afford the regular £60 monthly pass now grrr!
> 
> I'm really achy on a night though and although it's not far it takes me forever to walk anywhere and my bump hurts!
> 
> I know it's good to be walking and getting some exercise though especially in these last few months before she's due.....suppose it's a blessing in disguise but man I can't be arsed!

Awww damn Ness thats crap! So how about, im bored on Mat Leave already, i will do your job for a few days and you can have a few days off! :shrug:
:haha:


----------



## lozzy21

c.holdway said:


> lozzy what part u scared off?
> My mind changes daily :haha:

All of it :rofl: More so being responsible for another person for the rest of their life but the idea of labour is scaring me too.

I gess its just fear of the unknown.


----------



## Nessicle

yay chloe come on then what you waiting for lady gerrover here now! :haha:


----------



## cho

I know the feelin it kills me to walk for too long my dh is really funny, he hates spending money so if i say to him, what u wanna do today here say lets go for a walk(so it doesnt cost him anything, tight *******) which would have been great before i was pregnant but no thanks i would rather sit in a all you can eat restaurant and gauge :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

I think im most scared because i don't know what to expect? Im not scared about perticulars because i just don't know what nits going to be like! :(


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> I'm so exhausted girls..I'm sat here at work just staring at my desk desperate to go home and not do anything. Anyone else feel this wiped out or is it just me?

Aw hunny. :hug: never have I been more grateful for flexitime than during this pregnancy. Would have struggled a lot more - I can only sympathise. 


dellaseren said:


> Thank youuu girls!! I'm so excited! So pleased there are so many ladies at the same stage of pregnancy as me!! :D
> 
> I started having Braxton Hicks over the weekend and had no idea if that was normal at this stage or not! Then I came on here and feel relieved to find people not only talking about BH but also RLP and all of the lovely things we have to go through! I thought I was just overreacting lol. x

Hi della :wave: welcome- just you wait until we spark up the old Foof shaving conversations! 



mummyclo said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 6 weeks left in work :D Eeeek its getting close. Any one else starting to shit them selfs?
> 
> YES!!! :dohh:Click to expand...

Yes!!! I cant quite get my mind round it all to be honest - not really. Even after feeling her kick for weeks im still not convinced that I will be having a person come out of there! Got quite queasy looking at watermelons in the supermarket at the weekend! :sick: eeeeek!

Mizze x


----------



## mummyclo

Gtg for KFC now! xx


----------



## cho

c.holdway said:


> I know the feelin it kills me to walk for too long my dh is really funny, he hates spending money so if i say to him, what u wanna do today here say lets go for a walk(so it doesnt cost him anything, tight *******) which would have been great before i was pregnant but no thanks i would rather sit in a all you can eat restaurant and gauge :haha:

:dohh::blush:


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> I know the feelin it kills me to walk for too long my dh is really funny, he hates spending money so if i say to him, what u wanna do today here say lets go for a walk(so it doesnt cost him anything, tight *******) which would have been great before i was pregnant but no thanks i would rather sit in a all you can eat restaurant and gauge :haha:


:haha: me too though not much room it seems at the moment for a regular dinner let alone all you can eat lol

My OH hates spending money too but funnily enough he always has enough for golf or dream team.....:growlmad:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Mizze really wish we worked flexi - I'd come in with OH at 7.30am (he starts work at that time) and finish at 3pm but no such luck boo!!

right girls I'm outta this joint now, I probs won't be on later on as too tired so will catch up with you all tomorrow - have a lovely evening and enjoy your dinners!! xx


----------



## lozzy21

Im going to start going swimming once i go on my maternity leave. Doubt i will be doing much swimming but being weightless for an hour should be bliss.


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> I think im most scared because i don't know what to expect? Im not scared about perticulars because i just don't know what nits going to be like! :(

Yes Im a bit like that. Though at the moment im struggling to get my mind beyond leaving work - then I will cope with the idea of giving birth to and being responsible for a real human being.

Oh tonight's tea will be chicken stir fry with rice. Yumm 

One thing ive never really liked is KFC -does that make me a freak! :wacko:

Mizze x


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> lozzy what part u scared off?
> My mind changes daily :haha:
> 
> All of it :rofl: More so being responsible for another person for the rest of their life but the idea of labour is scaring me too.
> 
> I gess its just fear of the unknown.Click to expand...

 That you neednt worry about it comes naturally!



mummyclo said:


> I think im most scared because i don't know what to expect? Im not scared about perticulars because i just don't know what nits going to be like! :(

'NITS' ARE NOT NICE AT ALL :rofl:


mummyclo said:


> Gtg for KFC now! xx

:cry: take me !


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Im going to start going swimming once i go on my maternity leave. Doubt i will be doing much swimming but being weightless for an hour should be bliss.

Thats my plan too! 7 weeks and counting

Mizze x


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> Im going to start going swimming once i go on my maternity leave. Doubt i will be doing much swimming but being weightless for an hour should be bliss.

I started swimming at the beggining of pregnancy but i feel like im going to sink now lol so i gave up!


----------



## lozzy21

The idea of pushing a baby out of my fanny scares me aswell. My Ex was a big boy and that hurt so pushing a baby out is going to be agony!


----------



## cho

The thing is, it hurts BUT its natural and you know your going to get somethin out of it at the end and when you do its soooo worth it and the pain stops instantly as soon as bubs comes out!


----------



## lozzy21

c.holdway said:


> The thing is, it hurts BUT its natural and you know your going to get somethin out of it at the end and when you do its soooo worth it and the pain stops instantly as soon as bubs comes out!

If it dosent, im coming to find you lol


----------



## cho

Deal!


----------



## Kerrieann

dellaseren said:


> Hellooo! I was just wondering if I could be put on the list? I'm due 4th December! :) I've only just found this part of the forum! Lots of reading to be getting on with now hehe. xx

:hi: welcome!! Of course i will add you to the list, its nice to have a new face to the group,just to pre-warn you we talk ALOT!!! :haha:



c.holdway said:


> I know the feelin it kills me to walk for too long my dh is really funny, he hates spending money so if i say to him, what u wanna do today here say lets go for a walk(so it doesnt cost him anything, tight *******) which would have been great before i was pregnant but no thanks i would rather sit in a all you can eat restaurant and gauge :haha:

My hubby is the same and will say lets go for a walk, i just give him the "look" and he soon changes his mind :rofl:



mummyclo said:


> I think im most scared because i don't know what to expect? Im not scared about perticulars because i just don't know what nits going to be like! :(

Nits are horrible hun, you constantly itch and they are really hard to get rid of...:rofl: :haha:


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> The thing is, it hurts BUT its natural and you know your going to get somethin out of it at the end and when you do its soooo worth it and the pain stops instantly as soon as bubs comes out!
> 
> If it dosent, im coming to find you lolClick to expand...

I have been told that so often by other Mums that im letting myself believe it! :thumbup:

Mizze


----------



## xkirstyx

lol yeah it does hurt but u 4get it all as soon as u have u baby in ur arms!


----------



## Xaviersmom

WOW we are extra chatty today!

Was at in laws for dinner last night and BIL suggested we come over and raid all his old baby stuff. He has 2 sons and is all done w/kids. Antique crib (all DH sibs slept in), jogging stroller, carriers and high chair.. plus other stuff. I'm psyched! I love free stuff!

I agree that we don't need new. Babies and kids don't always remember or care about that. I am the same way about Christmas. It kills me when my brother spends more than he can afford on Christmas for his boys and they won't even remember.

Rainy day here today.. I am working from home making sugar flowers for a cake this weekend. couple hours till DS gets out of school. Maybe I'll have time for a nap before he gets home.

yay fat baby for me now too!


----------



## WILSMUM

Nut_Shake said:


> I get weird vibrations too, high up or low down, very odd!
> 
> OMG 27 weeks on Friday. Where is the time going?!? I counted and have about 10 weeks left until they get here!! BLOODY HELL!!!!! My kitchen is finally getting started this Wednesday after a weeks delay. THEN the nursery will get sorted. Then there's a few bits and pieces to do around like getting some furniture bits and blinds for the living room. My head hurts just thinking about it all...
> 
> I'm doing my gift list on Mothercare and Mamas and Papas and am confused about newborn and 0-3 month sizing. I assume my babies will be a little smaller than usual, probably around 6lbs. I have some basic bits in new born sizing but most is 0-3 months. What do you guys think? I just don't know how different the sizing is, so confusing.




KellyC75 said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Congrats kelly!! Has ur ticker not updated then?? x
> 
> Thankyou Kerrie :hugs:
> 
> Yes, my ticker reads 27 weeks....Can you not see the same as me then? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope it sais 26 weeks 6 days lol xClick to expand...
> 
> ....:dohh: Thats weird, it doesnt for me! :wacko:Click to expand...




Pixxie said:


> the sure start grant is still going but im not entitled. You have to be on income support to get it, I dont qualify for income support because OH works xx


I just had a quick scan through to catch up - was gonna reply earlier but my internet crashed mid reply and I can't be bothered to go back and find what it was I was gonna reply to!!!!

Re the surestart grant my DHs mum works for the job centre and she told me that once baby comes as I'll be getting the baby bonus on my tax credits then I'll be entitied to it - which I didn;t think I would be - so I would advise all you girls to get yr tax credits applications in quick as you have till baby is 3 months to claim the surestart grant.
I would imagine that a lot of us won't be entitled to working tax credits - my DH doesn't earn a huge amount but I get around £140 every 4 weeks in tax credits atm but we're not entitled to working tax credits. And tax credits and working tax credits are based on the previous years salary unfortunately, there is a tax credits calculator on the website which I've found pretty accurate: https://taxcredits.hmrc.gov.uk/Qualify/WhatAreTaxCredits.aspx


And Nat I would say you will need more newborn (if not smaller) sleepsuits etc for yr lo's - I had a lot of 0-3 months stuff for DS, he was 7lb 1oz and it was all huge on him, even newborn was big for a few weeks!


----------



## lozzy21

Ergh why dose she feel the need to tell me she dident have jam on her toast incase she has she shits on the train tomorrow while im about to eat a jam and peanut butter sandwich :sick: 

I dont give a flying fuck!!!!!


----------



## cho

who lozzy lol
mm very american i love that in a sarnie too, well used to when iw as younger


----------



## lozzy21

The cow who is married to my dad. I dont like her enough to call her my step mum.


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Ergh why dose she feel the need to tell me she dident have jam on her toast incase she has she shits on the train tomorrow while im about to eat a jam and peanut butter sandwich :sick:
> 
> I dont give a flying fuck!!!!!

What a completely weird thing for her to say! :wacko::wacko:

Does she comment on her lack of bowel control to everyone or does she save it just for 'family'!! 

Ewwww

Mizze


----------



## hodbert

Wowzers, just as I read a page you ladies have typed up a whole new one!

Can't believe u guys r talking about tea when I've only just had my brekkie, it's weird being so far behind home!

I have a q - how do you quote multiple people in one post? I get to end of reading all your messages and completely forget half the things I was going to comment on!


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Ergh why dose she feel the need to tell me she dident have jam on her toast incase she has she shits on the train tomorrow while im about to eat a jam and peanut butter sandwich :sick:
> 
> I dont give a flying fuck!!!!!
> 
> What a completely weird thing for her to say! :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Does she comment on her lack of bowel control to everyone or does she save it just for 'family'!!
> 
> Ewwww
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...

Probably just family, she also felt the need to tell me she was on her period aswell. Why??????!!!!!


----------



## cho

lol next to the quote button there is a little plus sign press that on the one you want to quote and then on the last one hit the quote button :)


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Ergh why dose she feel the need to tell me she dident have jam on her toast incase she has she shits on the train tomorrow while im about to eat a jam and peanut butter sandwich :sick:
> 
> I dont give a flying fuck!!!!!
> 
> What a completely weird thing for her to say! :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Does she comment on her lack of bowel control to everyone or does she save it just for 'family'!!
> 
> Ewwww
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...
> 
> Probably just family, she also felt the need to tell me she was on her period aswell. Why??????!!!!!Click to expand...

nice :sick:


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Ergh why dose she feel the need to tell me she dident have jam on her toast incase she has she shits on the train tomorrow while im about to eat a jam and peanut butter sandwich :sick:
> 
> I dont give a flying fuck!!!!!
> 
> What a completely weird thing for her to say! :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Does she comment on her lack of bowel control to everyone or does she save it just for 'family'!!
> 
> Ewwww
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...
> 
> Probably just family, she also felt the need to tell me she was on her period aswell. Why??????!!!!!Click to expand...

:wacko:

Again - serious lack of boundaries eh!! TMI!!! :ignore:

Mizze


----------



## - Butterfly -

WOW WOW WOW - YOU LADIES REALLY HAVE BEEN CHATTY!!!



nikki-lou25 said:


> Here are a few pics for the ladies not on facebook :thumbup:
> The last pic is one of Aimee to compare :cloud9:
> 
> It was FAB, stills are nowhere near as good as the DVD coz pip wouldnt stay still! I had a sandwich in the car on the way there n baby was "tasting the fluid". Pipling also had a nice munch on "its" foot :dohh:

 Aww the pics are beautiful and lots of smiles too :cloud9:



spencerbear said:


> Thats lovely lozzy...
> 
> Stupid hormones, ive just sat and cried my eyes out for over half an hour, just because i couldnt reach my legs to do them. I cant seem to stop either now ive started.....:cry::cry::cry::cry:

 Bloody hormones :dohh:



hodbert said:


> oh. My. God. Am seriously going to kill my upstairs neighbours. I can CONSTANTLY hear their kids running about upstairs and sometimes it sounds like they r dropping bricks on the floor! Was feeling really off this aft n just needed to have a nap but they r so noisy it took me ages n was getting woken up every two mins. Have only just moved in and its a lovely apartment but its really starting to get me down, i dont want it to ruin our enjoyment of the place :(

 aaagghh noisey neighbours - hate them :growlmad:



wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I must have gotten up about a million times to pee last night ! :(
> just wondering... what is a sweepstake???

 Hope you sleep better tonight hun xx



c.holdway said:


> well thats what i thought maybe it was that, i never had anything like this with Brad does everyones bubs feel really low, as you know i had that pressure on my whoo too which i still have i feel like he is just going to fall out lol! x

 yep feeling really low but not painful :shrug:



ducky1502 said:


> Some days I literally check that bubs isn't poking out!!! Somedays the pressure is really bad and other days not so much. So far yesterday and today have been ok. I'm terrified he's going to be premature but I've heard a lot of people get this pressure but if you're really worried ring your midwife.
> 
> Sounds like no one got a good night sleep, mine wasn't bad at all. Asleep by half 11, up once to pee and didn't get up until 9 lol. Gotta rush to get ready for work now though :( boo! On a plus side my pram should be here tomorrow :happydance:

 Yay for pram arriving tomorrow :happydance:



Pixxie said:


> FAT BABY!! :happydance:

 Aww fat baby :thumbup:



KellyC75 said:


> *....27 Weeks today....*

 woo hooo :happydance:



Nut_Shake said:


> I get weird vibrations too, high up or low down, very odd!
> 
> OMG 27 weeks on Friday. Where is the time going?!? I counted and have about 10 weeks left until they get here!! BLOODY HELL!!!!! My kitchen is finally getting started this Wednesday after a weeks delay. THEN the nursery will get sorted. Then there's a few bits and pieces to do around like getting some furniture bits and blinds for the living room. My head hurts just thinking about it all...
> 
> I'm doing my gift list on Mothercare and Mamas and Papas and am confused about newborn and 0-3 month sizing. I assume my babies will be a little smaller than usual, probably around 6lbs. I have some basic bits in new born sizing but most is 0-3 months. What do you guys think? I just don't know how different the sizing is, so confusing.

 I think you'll probably need more newborn sizes too :baby:



Mizze said:


> anyone heard from Raquel recently[/COLOR]? Hope everything is okay with her and her little ones.
> 
> Oh I love this place - Charlotte I had that heavy feeling too for the first time today (after id been to the loo funnily enough) and was getting worried - I come on here and you are all talking about how normal it is - phew. Have MW appt tomorrow so will mention it but strangely enough I mentioned it casually to a work colleage (3 kids) who said the same as you - baby is getting bigger and its starting to have an effect on my body.
> 
> Babymizze is kicking away big time today which after 3 quietish days has me very happy and relieved - I actually got the doppler out last night for DH and me to listen to her- happily I plonked the mircophone straight on her HB and we listened until she registered her disapproval by kicking the doppler till I moved it! :thumbup:
> 
> Mizze xx

 Hey Mizze - no not heard from Racquel - hope all is ok. :shrug: Rosie does that too to the doppler!! :haha:



dellaseren said:


> Hellooo! I was just wondering if I could be put on the list? I'm due 4th December! :) I've only just found this part of the forum! Lots of reading to be getting on with now hehe. xx

 Welcome to our extremely chatty group :flower:



lozzy21 said:


> Im going to start going swimming once i go on my maternity leave. Doubt i will be doing much swimming but being weightless for an hour should be bliss.

 Great idea Lozzy :thumbup:



Xaviersmom said:


> WOW we are extra chatty today!
> 
> Was at in laws for dinner last night and BIL suggested we come over and raid all his old baby stuff. He has 2 sons and is all done w/kids. Antique crib (all DH sibs slept in), jogging stroller, carriers and high chair.. plus other stuff. I'm psyched! I love free stuff!
> 
> I agree that we don't need new. Babies and kids don't always remember or care about that. I am the same way about Christmas. It kills me when my brother spends more than he can afford on Christmas for his boys and they won't even remember.
> 
> Rainy day here today.. I am working from home making sugar flowers for a cake this weekend. couple hours till DS gets out of school. Maybe I'll have time for a nap before he gets home.
> 
> yay fat baby for me now too![/QUOTE] Err yeah very chatty - took me ages to catch up!! yiippeeee for fat baby!! :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

She is realy irritating the hell out of me, I like the back door open to let some fresh air in as my windows are small, she keeps closing it. She will make a cup of tea, then refill the kettle so that its full and boil's it again even though shes not making another cup of tea. She even asked me to put the dishes away in my own home!


----------



## cho

wowzers buttefly that was a multi-quote


----------



## Mizze

Deep breaths Lozzy - she is going home tomorrow! You have my sympathies though. I hate that when people do that with a kettle - do they know how much energy it takes to boil a full one!! As for putting the dishes away - if it were me I might have, accidentally, dropped one on her head....

Mizze x


----------



## Mizze

Hi Butterfly :wave: yes its been a busy chatty day! 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

I just told her i would put them away later. 

Makes me glad iv got the mother i have


----------



## Pixxie

haha Lozzy try not to strangle her! Im glad my step-mum is nice now, she was really uptight when I was younger though.

I've felt my first bout of hiccups today :cloud9: 

OH has gone working away for a week :( thankfully I've had offers of tea from family members so I shouldn't get too lonely. It seems the bigger I get the harder it is for him to leave me to work away, he was really upset today when he was leaving saying he will miss us so much. Of course being hormonal this made me burst into tears and wail that I wish he didnt have to go... then again, I cried because I spilt my soup today too :haha: xxx


----------



## lozzy21

He will be back before you know it pixxie.

This is my list of what i still need to get

nursing bra's
dummys
thermomitor
socks
bottles
nappies, disposible and reusable
bedding
nappy bucket
reusable wipes
lansinoh nipple cream
infacol
reusable breast pads.

I can get all of that apart from the reusable nappes with my HIP :D


----------



## spencerbear

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: Its only because i have been craving it since i saw the new advert, some southern bbq thingy :munch:
> Appologies for metioning KFC :blush:

I had that the other day, its lovely x



lozzy21 said:


> He will be back before you know it pixxie.
> 
> This is my list of what i still need to get
> 
> nursing bra's
> dummys
> thermomitor
> socks
> bottles
> nappies, disposible and reusable
> bedding
> nappy bucket
> reusable wipes
> lansinoh nipple cream
> infacol
> reusable breast pads.
> 
> I can get all of that apart from the reusable nappes with my HIP :D

what nappies and wipes are you getting lozzy?


----------



## Mizze

Spealing of reusable Nappies - check out any offers or schemes your Council might have running. They all have targets to reduce landfill and so a lot offer incentives. I found out today my Council is offering a scheme where if you register your due date (or birthdate of baby if its already born) you can re-claim £50 on the cost of reusable nappies when you send them the reciept for it!! 

They are moving us to a fortnightly collection of waste in October and if you register with this scheme you cant go on weeky nappy collection. But the way they are running it means you arent restricted to one brand of nappies :happydance: And curently DH and I recycle lots which means we only usually have 1 black bag a fortnight anyway. 

£50 is not to be sneezed at! For those of us thinking of it - its worth asking what your council's policy is. Under our Council its the Environment Dept - but asking for waste management or recycling in most councils should get you on the right track to ask someone. 

I have so many other things to get lozzy - it scares me! 

Mizze x


----------



## - Butterfly -

c.holdway said:


> wowzers buttefly that was a multi-quote

 Yep tell me about it!! Took me ages!!



Mizze said:


> Hi Butterfly :wave: yes its been a busy chatty day!
> 
> Mizze xx

 Hey Mizze. I've been at my sisters all day as she is poorly - came home and there was about 15 pages to read :dohh: How is your dad doing? :flower:



Pixxie said:


> haha Lozzy try not to strangle her! Im glad my step-mum is nice now, she was really uptight when I was younger though.
> 
> I've felt my first bout of hiccups today :cloud9:
> 
> OH has gone working away for a week :( thankfully I've had offers of tea from family members so I shouldn't get too lonely. It seems the bigger I get the harder it is for him to leave me to work away, he was really upset today when he was leaving saying he will miss us so much. Of course being hormonal this made me burst into tears and wail that I wish he didnt have to go... then again, I cried because I spilt my soup today too :haha: xxx

 aww hiccups feel lovely don't they :cloud9: Sorry your OH has gone away again but it's great you've had lots of offers from your family. I've managed to contain my tears - no doubt the hormones will get me sooner or later. Hope you're ok hun :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

spencerbear said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Its only because i have been craving it since i saw the new advert, some southern bbq thingy :munch:
> Appologies for metioning KFC :blush:
> 
> I had that the other day, its lovely x
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> He will be back before you know it pixxie.
> 
> This is my list of what i still need to get
> 
> nursing bra's
> dummys
> thermomitor
> socks
> bottles
> nappies, disposible and reusable
> bedding
> nappy bucket
> reusable wipes
> lansinoh nipple cream
> infacol
> reusable breast pads.
> 
> I can get all of that apart from the reusable nappes with my HIP :DClick to expand...
> 
> what nappies and wipes are you getting lozzy?Click to expand...

Im getting cheeky wipes but im still confused on nappies.



Mizze said:


> Spealing of reusable Nappies - check out any offers or schemes your Council might have running. They all have targets to reduce landfill and so a lot offer incentives. I found out today my Council is offering a scheme where if you register your due date (or birthdate of baby if its already born) you can re-claim £50 on the cost of reusable nappies when you send them the reciept for it!!
> 
> They are moving us to a fortnightly collection of waste in October and if you register with this scheme you cant go on weeky nappy collection. But the way they are running it means you arent restricted to one brand of nappies :happydance: And curently DH and I recycle lots which means we only usually have 1 black bag a fortnight anyway.
> 
> £50 is not to be sneezed at! For those of us thinking of it - its worth asking what your council's policy is. Under our Council its the Environment Dept - but asking for waste management or recycling in most councils should get you on the right track to ask someone.
> 
> I have so many other things to get lozzy - it scares me!
> 
> Mizze x

I still need to look into what my council offer but i know they are some good deals out there.


----------



## calliebaby

My little boy has been so inactive for the last two days. I still feel him every so often, but not like usual. He was super active just a couple days ago. I wonder if he is just taking a rest? 

It has been over a week since I have been on due to a trip (I am not even going to try to catchup). How is everyone doing?


----------



## lozzy21

calliebaby said:


> My little boy has been so inactive for the last two days. I still feel him every so often, but not like usual. He was super active just a couple days ago. I wonder if he is just taking a rest?

My baby was quiet for a few days but it has just flipped round, its been kicking the hell out of me today


----------



## calliebaby

I'm hoping that is all it is. His movements feel less like kicks and more like squirms....like he is in a different position. I keep hoping to be able to hear his heartbeat with my stethoscope. Every time I try, he hits it. I have my 28 week appointment on thursday, so maybe I can get a better idea of where his heart is then and try out my stethoscope again.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lozzy she sounds a right pain in the arse and so inappropriate wipes look fab, I've been meanin to order some for ages! Lisa who makes them is lovely too!!
I still need education on cloth nappies!

I'm on my phone so I'll be on properly after we've eaten! Lasange for us tonight yum!! Although I'm jealous of kfc!


----------



## - Butterfly -

calliebaby said:


> My little boy has been so inactive for the last two days. I still feel him every so often, but not like usual. He was super active just a couple days ago. I wonder if he is just taking a rest?
> 
> It has been over a week since I have been on due to a trip (I am not even going to try to catchup). How is everyone doing?

 It seems quite common for them to have quiet days so I'm sure everything is ok. As long as you can feel some movement. :hugs:



nikki-lou25 said:


> Lozzy she sounds a right pain in the arse and so inappropriate wipes look fab, I've been meanin to order some for ages! Lisa who makes them is lovely too!!
> I still need education on cloth nappies!
> 
> I'm on my phone so I'll be on properly after we've eaten! Lasange for us tonight yum!! Although I'm jealous of kfc!

ohh Lasagne yum yum :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

Nikki, cloth nappies confuse the hell out of me. I know i want the birth to potty and all in one's but after that im stummped.


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> Hmm I'm confused Kel hopefully mw can shed some light on it then. Thing is Ava moves around so much would it still be her laying on a nerve or just sciatica from joints softening and widening in general?

Best to have a google on pregnancy sciatica...Thats what i did :thumbup:



Xaviersmom said:


> yay fat baby for me now too!


Yey for 'fat' baby :happydance:



Pixxie said:


> OH has gone working away for a week :( thankfully I've had offers of tea from family members so I shouldn't get too lonely.

Aww, youve always got us to chat to also :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Sorry to be lazy but to save retyping I've posted the following in second tri:



> Just a quick brief, I'm going to talk to a new midwife tomorrow about the possibility of transfering to a hospital closer to where I now live. What sort of questions should I ask? To be honest I've not had a good time of it so far due to being out of areas at my present hospital so see my GP so any questions I've had I've forgotten for when I go to see the midwife at the hospital, all I've got on my list so far is home birth possibilities as I cannot stand hospitals and antenatal classes in the area. Anything anyone can think of to ask her?


----------



## KellyC75

Im going on a major shopping day tommorow :happydance:

Driving an hour & meeting my Mum, so shopping, coffee shop, shopping, lunch, shopping, coffee shop :kiss: Cant wait :happydance:


----------



## mrsbling

My word ladies, you lot can definitely chat lol ;)



spencerbear said:


> Thats lovely lozzy...
> 
> Stupid hormones, ive just sat and cried my eyes out for over half an hour, just because i couldnt reach my legs to do them. I cant seem to stop either now ive started.....:cry::cry::cry::cry:

Hope you are feeling better today - these flaming hormones hey..... I was the same yesterday because the washing machine broke....DH couldnt understand the problem, and has just ordered me another one!!! 



WILSMUM said:


> he seems to be fine at the mo - happily (and noisly) playing away in his bedroom, think that might just be the calpol effect though! Its me that seems to be flaggin now - my throat is getting sorer and sorer and the back of my neck really aches! and it feels like my glands are on the way up!
> Oh well! Lol!

Hope you both feel better soon :flower:



KellyC75 said:


> *....27 Weeks today....*

yay for 27 weeks - 3rd tri ;) x



Nessicle said:


> wonder if that vibrating sensation is bubs then cos when I sit up straight and stop slouching it goes lol!

I get this vibrating feeling too at night (all accross front just above ribs) when I lie down on my side to sleep - but when I put my hand there, I cant feel anything - weird? seems like lots of people are having similar.



mummyclo said:


> :wacko:
> I am so bored on Mat Leave, just been sleeping and cleaning and eating :blush:
> Oh and LOTS of BnBing! :)

Oooh I am sooooo looking forward to maternity leave - still 7 weeks to o yet!!!! Bet you are soooo organised ;) 



Nessicle said:


> I'm so exhausted girls..I'm sat here at work just staring at my desk desperate to go home and not do anything. Anyone else feel this wiped out or is it just me?

Yep I am with you on this one - it seems much worse at work too ...... how lon have you got left before maternity leave?



c.holdway said:


> The thing is, it hurts BUT its natural and you know your going to get somethin out of it at the end and when you do its soooo worth it and the pain stops instantly as soon as bubs comes out!

OMG are we talking about labour already....... I am sort of looking forward to that bit, as I get a great present at the end of all of the pain :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Kelly that sounds abit like what my day will be tomo with the mother in law, cant wait either, I LOVE SHOPPING!!!


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> wowzers buttefly that was a multi-quote
> 
> Yep tell me about it!! Took me ages!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Hi Butterfly :wave: yes its been a busy chatty day!
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Mizze. I've been at my sisters all day as she is poorly - came home and there was about 15 pages to read :dohh: How is your dad doing? :flower:Click to expand...

He is okay thank you, slow but steady recovery - at his last appointment he had put back 5 of the 7lbs he lost after coming out of hospital so he and Mum are reaclly chuffed. He still struggles to eat but does a lot better than he did. 



calliebaby said:


> My little boy has been so inactive for the last two days. I still feel him every so often, but not like usual. He was super active just a couple days ago. I wonder if he is just taking a rest?
> 
> It has been over a week since I have been on due to a trip (I am not even going to try to catchup). How is everyone doing?

Hi Callie - we have been busy chatting after a week I expect there are 100 or more pages to read through. My LO went through a quiet couple of days but she is back to full strength now. Worried me at the time though. 



lozzy21 said:


> Nikki, cloth nappies confuse the hell out of me. I know i want the birth to potty and all in one's but after that im stummped.

Thats pretty much what I want lozzy - like you its about as much as I have worked out so far. 



sammiwry said:


> Sorry to be lazy but to save retyping I've posted the following in second tri:
> 
> Sammi - havent thought of anything for you to ask midwife- are you considering a home birth?
> Sorry must dash - tea to eat!
> Mizze


----------



## mummyclo

I hated the hospital visit! :(
And now im upset :cry:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> I hated the hospital visit! :(
> And now im upset :cry:

Why did you hate it? :shrug:

Dont be upset :hugs: Tell your 'Aunty Dreamers' all about it :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

mummyclo said:


> I hated the hospital visit! :(
> And now im upset :cry:

Why hun?


----------



## mummyclo

It was just horrible in there :(
Dark and just horrid and i just hate hospitals anyway, and the woman was like, you usually stay in for 1 - 2 nights (which i hated the idea of anyway) and then i called my mum and she was like, i wouldn't stay, when i had Tom they left me on my own etc etc.
Now i just feel awful, because i don't know if i can have him at home but i hate the hospital. I know that if i hate the hospital im not going to give birth easily :cry:
Sorry rant :cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

Chloe is there any birthing centers near you? why cant you have a home birth? anyone can, if its what you want and you will be more relaxed, i hated my hospital birth for all those reasons u mentioned, im going to look at a birthing center tomo x


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to be lazy but to save retyping I've posted the following in second tri:
> 
> Sammi - havent thought of anything for you to ask midwife- are you considering a home birth?
> Sorry must dash - tea to eat!
> Mizze
> 
> I am, but the practical side of it doesn't work with the dog although there is the possibility of her going to her uncles but I think in reality it will be a hospital birth :(Click to expand...


----------



## lozzy21

mummyclo said:


> It was just horrible in there :(
> Dark and just horrid and i just hate hospitals anyway, and the woman was like, you usually stay in for 1 - 2 nights (which i hated the idea of anyway) and then i called my mum and she was like, i wouldn't stay, when i had Tom they left me on my own etc etc.
> Now i just feel awful, because i don't know if i can have him at home but i hate the hospital. I know that if i hate the hospital im not going to give birth easily :cry:
> Sorry rant :cry:

Is there another hospital or birth centre close enough?

Why couldent you have baby at home? If being in hospital is going to cause you stress it might be worth thinking about.


----------



## Kerrieann

sammi we worried about our dog too but my midwifes said there are always dogs and children around and it doesnt matter!


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann said:


> Chloe is there any birthing centers near you? why cant you have a home birth? anyone can, if its what you want and you will be more relaxed, i hated my hospital birth for all those reasons u mentioned, im going to look at a birthing center tomo x

NO, there is one hospital on the Island and its that or home, i livein a flat and not sure if that is ok?
Also im going to get you for the nit comment :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

mummyclo said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Chloe is there any birthing centers near you? why cant you have a home birth? anyone can, if its what you want and you will be more relaxed, i hated my hospital birth for all those reasons u mentioned, im going to look at a birthing center tomo x
> 
> NO, there is one hospital on the Island and its that or home, i livein a flat and not sure if that is ok?
> Also im going to get you for the nit comment :haha:Click to expand...

If you want your baby at home, they cant stop you. All they can do is give you advice. Im sure plenty of women have had there babys in flats.

Check out https://www.homebirth.org.uk/


----------



## cho

mummyclo said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Chloe is there any birthing centers near you? why cant you have a home birth? anyone can, if its what you want and you will be more relaxed, i hated my hospital birth for all those reasons u mentioned, im going to look at a birthing center tomo x
> 
> NO, there is one hospital on the Island and its that or home, i livein a flat and not sure if that is ok?
> Also im going to get you for the nit comment :haha:Click to expand...

suppose you wouldnt want to go on the hovercraft lol.
You can have a home birth in a flat im sure!:hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

Yea Charlotte, i don't think the hovercraft people will like me giving birth on there! But...... it may be nicer than the hospital! :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

lozzy21 said:


> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Its only because i have been craving it since i saw the new advert, some southern bbq thingy :munch:
> Appologies for metioning KFC :blush:
> 
> I had that the other day, its lovely x
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> He will be back before you know it pixxie.
> 
> This is my list of what i still need to get
> 
> nursing bra's
> dummys
> thermomitor
> socks
> bottles
> nappies, disposible and reusable
> bedding
> nappy bucket
> reusable wipes
> lansinoh nipple cream
> infacol
> reusable breast pads.
> 
> I can get all of that apart from the reusable nappes with my HIP :DClick to expand...
> 
> what nappies and wipes are you getting lozzy?Click to expand...
> 
> Im getting cheeky wipes but im still confused on nappies.
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Spealing of reusable Nappies - check out any offers or schemes your Council might have running. They all have targets to reduce landfill and so a lot offer incentives. I found out today my Council is offering a scheme where if you register your due date (or birthdate of baby if its already born) you can re-claim £50 on the cost of reusable nappies when you send them the reciept for it!!
> 
> They are moving us to a fortnightly collection of waste in October and if you register with this scheme you cant go on weeky nappy collection. But the way they are running it means you arent restricted to one brand of nappies :happydance: And curently DH and I recycle lots which means we only usually have 1 black bag a fortnight anyway.
> 
> £50 is not to be sneezed at! For those of us thinking of it - its worth asking what your council's policy is. Under our Council its the Environment Dept - but asking for waste management or recycling in most councils should get you on the right track to ask someone.
> 
> I have so many other things to get lozzy - it scares me!
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...
> 
> I still need to look into what my council offer but i know they are some good deals out there.Click to expand...




nikki-lou25 said:


> Lozzy she sounds a right pain in the arse and so inappropriate wipes look fab, I've been meanin to order some for ages! Lisa who makes them is lovely too!!
> I still need education on cloth nappies!
> 
> I'm on my phone so I'll be on properly after we've eaten! Lasange for us tonight yum!! Although I'm jealous of kfc!

I felt the same but then started chatting to pops about it and it is clearer now. She is sending me a message through FB about it all and explaining better than the stickys in Natural parenting thread. You could see if she will send you the same.

Im going to get some from lisa as well, also getting my becca the spuglettes to go with her pram like mummys and her baby... all pressies from her new sister or brother x



mrsbling said:


> My word ladies, you lot can definitely chat lol ;)
> 
> 
> 
> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> Thats lovely lozzy...
> 
> Stupid hormones, ive just sat and cried my eyes out for over half an hour, just because i couldnt reach my legs to do them. I cant seem to stop either now ive started.....:cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Hope you are feeling better today - these flaming hormones hey..... I was the same yesterday because the washing machine broke....DH couldnt understand the problem, and has just ordered me another one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> he seems to be fine at the mo - happily (and noisly) playing away in his bedroom, think that might just be the calpol effect though! Its me that seems to be flaggin now - my throat is getting sorer and sorer and the back of my neck really aches! and it feels like my glands are on the way up!
> Oh well! Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you both feel better soon :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> *....27 Weeks today....*Click to expand...
> 
> yay for 27 weeks - 3rd tri ;) x
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> wonder if that vibrating sensation is bubs then cos when I sit up straight and stop slouching it goes lol!Click to expand...
> 
> I get this vibrating feeling too at night (all accross front just above ribs) when I lie down on my side to sleep - but when I put my hand there, I cant feel anything - weird? seems like lots of people are having similar.
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> :wacko:
> I am so bored on Mat Leave, just been sleeping and cleaning and eating :blush:
> Oh and LOTS of BnBing! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh I am sooooo looking forward to maternity leave - still 7 weeks to o yet!!!! Bet you are soooo organised ;)
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I'm so exhausted girls..I'm sat here at work just staring at my desk desperate to go home and not do anything. Anyone else feel this wiped out or is it just me?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep I am with you on this one - it seems much worse at work too ...... how lon have you got left before maternity leave?
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> The thing is, it hurts BUT its natural and you know your going to get somethin out of it at the end and when you do its soooo worth it and the pain stops instantly as soon as bubs comes out!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG are we talking about labour already....... I am sort of looking forward to that bit, as I get a great present at the end of all of the pain :)Click to expand...

Not a huge amount better but not crying at stupid things today, more about how things are in general with my life.



mummyclo said:


> It was just horrible in there :(
> Dark and just horrid and i just hate hospitals anyway, and the woman was like, you usually stay in for 1 - 2 nights (which i hated the idea of anyway) and then i called my mum and she was like, i wouldn't stay, when i had Tom they left me on my own etc etc.
> Now i just feel awful, because i don't know if i can have him at home but i hate the hospital. I know that if i hate the hospital im not going to give birth easily :cry:
> Sorry rant :cry:

Is there a reason you cant have a homebirth, because if you hate the hospital then i would look at that as your option x


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Yea Charlotte, i don't think the hovercraft people will like me giving birth on there! But...... it may be nicer than the hospital! :haha:


Certainly be a story to tell!


----------



## nikki-lou25

lozzy21 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> It was just horrible in there :(
> Dark and just horrid and i just hate hospitals anyway, and the woman was like, you usually stay in for 1 - 2 nights (which i hated the idea of anyway) and then i called my mum and she was like, i wouldn't stay, when i had Tom they left me on my own etc etc.
> Now i just feel awful, because i don't know if i can have him at home but i hate the hospital. I know that if i hate the hospital im not going to give birth easily :cry:
> Sorry rant :cry:
> 
> Is there another hospital or birth centre close enough?
> 
> Why couldent you have baby at home? If being in hospital is going to cause you stress it might be worth thinking about.Click to expand...

I agree with this hun! Its horrible to feel uncomfortable with where you will give birth to your baby. Remember it's meant to be the most exciting and memorable time of your life. :hugs: This is why I decided to homebirth with Aimee, the stress a hospital would cause me was not worth it (unless I HAD to be there iykwim?) 
birthing Centres are a good inbetween measure and www.homebirth.org.uk has LOADS of stats n info on homebirth! Also, if you were in hospital you can have a rapid discharge & get out of there when you are ready.

:hugs: hope you feel better about it soon!


----------



## nikki-lou25

A flat is fine for homebirth mummyclo :) I was in a flat when I booked my HB, there isn't a problem with flats.


----------



## lozzy21

spencerbear said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Its only because i have been craving it since i saw the new advert, some southern bbq thingy :munch:
> Appologies for metioning KFC :blush:
> 
> I had that the other day, its lovely x
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> He will be back before you know it pixxie.
> 
> This is my list of what i still need to get
> 
> nursing bra's
> dummys
> thermomitor
> socks
> bottles
> nappies, disposible and reusable
> bedding
> nappy bucket
> reusable wipes
> lansinoh nipple cream
> infacol
> reusable breast pads.
> 
> I can get all of that apart from the reusable nappes with my HIP :DClick to expand...
> 
> what nappies and wipes are you getting lozzy?Click to expand...
> 
> Im getting cheeky wipes but im still confused on nappies.
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Spealing of reusable Nappies - check out any offers or schemes your Council might have running. They all have targets to reduce landfill and so a lot offer incentives. I found out today my Council is offering a scheme where if you register your due date (or birthdate of baby if its already born) you can re-claim £50 on the cost of reusable nappies when you send them the reciept for it!!
> 
> They are moving us to a fortnightly collection of waste in October and if you register with this scheme you cant go on weeky nappy collection. But the way they are running it means you arent restricted to one brand of nappies :happydance: And curently DH and I recycle lots which means we only usually have 1 black bag a fortnight anyway.
> 
> £50 is not to be sneezed at! For those of us thinking of it - its worth asking what your council's policy is. Under our Council its the Environment Dept - but asking for waste management or recycling in most councils should get you on the right track to ask someone.
> 
> I have so many other things to get lozzy - it scares me!
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...
> 
> I still need to look into what my council offer but i know they are some good deals out there.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the same but then started chatting to pops about it and it is clearer now. She is sending me a message through FB about it all and explaining better than the stickys in Natural parenting thread. You could see if she will send you the same.
> 
> Im going to get some from lisa as well, also getting my becca the spuglettes to go with her pram like mummys and her baby... all pressies from her new sister or brother xClick to expand...

I think il PM pops now as ask her. Thanks hun. Im not getting my wipes from Lisa, iv had some bad reviews about flease wipes so im getting some terry towling ones.


----------



## ducky1502

I started reading back on the 16 pages I missed.......... but realised I wasn't actually properly reading half of it and was jst looking at words lol. So gave up after 10 pages!

How is everyone?

Anyone watching the inbetweeners later? I can't bloody wait!!!!!!!!

Thought I was going to pee myself earlier when I was on B&Q with OH, baby started kicking my bladder and I had never needed to wee so bad. Got home, ran to the toilet and the wee was TINY!! So disappointing lol.

Just had some angel delight, yum!! Tempted to eat a terrys chocolate orange next, or I might be good and eat nothing else........... doubt that!


----------



## mummyclo

Thanks girls :hugs:
I will have to speak to my MW about it next time :)


----------



## spencerbear

ducky1502 said:


> I started reading back on the 16 pages I missed.......... but realised I wasn't actually properly reading half of it and was jst looking at words lol. So gave up after 10 pages!
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Anyone watching the inbetweeners later? I can't bloody wait!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thought I was going to pee myself earlier when I was on B&Q with OH, baby started kicking my bladder and I had never needed to wee so bad. Got home, ran to the toilet and the wee was TINY!! So disappointing lol.
> 
> Just had some angel delight, yum!! Tempted to eat a terrys chocolate orange next, or I might be good and eat nothing else........... doubt that!

Ive done that too when trying to read back lol

Also cant wait for inbetweeners tonight :happydance::happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> Im going on a major shopping day tommorow :happydance:
> 
> Driving an hour & meeting my Mum, so shopping, coffee shop, shopping, lunch, shopping, coffee shop :kiss: Cant wait :happydance:

 aww sounds lovely - have a great time :hugs:



mummyclo said:


> It was just horrible in there :(
> Dark and just horrid and i just hate hospitals anyway, and the woman was like, you usually stay in for 1 - 2 nights (which i hated the idea of anyway) and then i called my mum and she was like, i wouldn't stay, when i had Tom they left me on my own etc etc.
> Now i just feel awful, because i don't know if i can have him at home but i hate the hospital. I know that if i hate the hospital im not going to give birth easily :cry:
> Sorry rant :cry:

 Aww Chloe so sorry to hear this. When Mollie was alive we had a holiday on the Isle of Wight and we had to visit the hospital and they looked after us so well. I get your point about it being dark but the nurses were lovely. Its horrible that you've had such a bad experience and I see you have been given lots of info about homebirth so maybe that would be best for you. You could always see if you could have another tour of the labour ward and you may get a different nurse who is more helpful? :flower:


----------



## - Butterfly -

ducky1502 said:


> Thought I was going to pee myself earlier when I was on B&Q with OH, baby started kicking my bladder and I had never needed to wee so bad. Got home, ran to the toilet and the wee was TINY!! So disappointing lol.
> 
> Just had some angel delight, yum!! Tempted to eat a terrys chocolate orange next, or I might be good and eat nothing else........... doubt that!

 oh god I know what you mean. Rosie quite often kicks my bladder when I need a wee and then when I go there is hardly any there :dohh:

OOOOHHHHHH terrys chocolate orange yum yum


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm off to bed now ladies. Take my sister to the doctors for blood test in the morning but should be able to keep a bit more upto date tomorrow than I did today!!

Night night - hope you all sleep well. xx


----------



## mummyclo

Night Butterfly, Night Ladies.
Think im off to bed too :hugs:
:kiss:


----------



## lozzy21

Im about to have some of my thorntons chocolates, nomnomnom


----------



## WILSMUM

dnt think i'll b far behind u ladies either!
By the time DH got home from work DS was bouncing off the walls and would not stop chatty away about nothing in particular for love nor money! So think hes better unfortunately for me my throat and left ear are now killing!!!

But on a brighter note baby is being super active this evening - think it might have just done a somersault of something but my word it stuck something out the left side of my belly! Made me jump!! Lol!


----------



## Kerrieann

Anyone watching bbc three?


----------



## Nut_Shake

Helloooo all! Jeez i've missed a lot, sorryyyyyyy!!!!

I watched series 1 and 2 of The Inbetweeners online today!! Now looking forward to 10pm, bloody hilarious!

I was staring at my belly in the mirror earlier. I just can't believe how big it is! Such a surreal feeling to look in the mirror and not recognise your body!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Kerrieann said:


> Anyone watching bbc three?

No. Way. I'd freak out if i watched that


----------



## Kerrieann

Amazing water birth,mines gunna be like that :thumbup:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Whats on BBC3??


----------



## lozzy21

Whats on bbc 3?


----------



## lozzy21

Any one know if its going to be on iplayer?


----------



## calliebaby

Ok....I am feeling a lot better. I laid on my back and pushed in a little and the baby went crazy kicking and rolling. He even ended up with the hiccups. Now he is quiet again. He is having a couple of lazy days.


----------



## Kerrieann

"cherry has a baby" its really good, bit of a tear jerker tho,not sure if it will be on later, is there a plus 1?


----------



## lozzy21

Im watching the end now but it says its coming soon to i player


----------



## ducky1502

I'm going to watch that 'cherry has a baby' on iplayer tomorrow maybe if it's on iplayer by then :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

Im going to watch it all tomorrow.

The end scared me even more though :S


----------



## nikki-lou25

Its on again at 23:45 so I'll v+ it. I love watching births, when pregnant with Aimee they scared me a bit (ok a lot) but now I have experienced it I feel different! Yea it hurts at the end, but its nearly over then...and as soon as your baby is out you forget about it - well at least until u sit down too fast on a hard surface like I did :dohh: felt like I'd been kicked vert very hard in the foof!! :haha: 
Its worth every second of labour though :D and, I actually enjoyed my labour if I'm honest! I felt like superwoman afterwards coz its like "WOW I did that!!???"


----------



## calliebaby

I live in the states and I have no idea what all of these shows you all are talking about are.


----------



## xkirstyx

argh my boobs are leaking so much 2day! im sat here with huge wet patches on my top! anyone eles as bad?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mine have been pretty bad hun, well what I mean is I'm def leakin so much more than when I was pregnant with Aimee! I didnt leak with her unless I squeezed a bit then I leaked a tiny bit n it was on last few weeks of pregnancy! Maybe its coz our bodies have done it before??


----------



## Xaviersmom

calliebaby said:


> I live in the states and I have no idea what all of these shows you all are talking about are.

Google it. Looks like Discovery health baby story stuff. Maybe I'll watch some and see how different they are. I'm hooked on those stupid shows.


Who was it that made lasagne for dinner? I laughed when I read that b/c I had one in the oven too! DS ate as much as DH... DS is 12.


----------



## calliebaby

I think discovery health is my favorite channel. I watched it all last week when they had "parenting week". My hormones are really getting out of control. I cried all through "I didn't know I was pregnant".


----------



## KellyC75

calliebaby said:


> I think discovery health is my favorite channel. I watched it all last week when they had "parenting week". My hormones are really getting out of control. I cried all through "I didn't know I was pregnant".


Dont worry...:hugs: I cried at Shrek 'forever after'....It was puss in boots, he was so adorable!!! :kiss::cry::kiss:

Right, off to get ready for my shopping 'expedition' :winkwink: Have a great day shopping too Kerrie...:thumbup:

Hope everyone else has a good day, whatever your up to :flower:


----------



## sammiwry

Morning! Enjoying my holiday from work so far with the exception of waking up at 4.30 and not being able to get back to sleep :-(


----------



## nikki-lou25

Xaviersmom said:


> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> I live in the states and I have no idea what all of these shows you all are talking about are.
> 
> Google it. Looks like Discovery health baby story stuff. Maybe I'll watch some and see how different they are. I'm hooked on those stupid shows.
> 
> 
> Who was it that made lasagne for dinner? I laughed when I read that b/c I had one in the oven too! DS ate as much as DH... DS is 12.Click to expand...

Lol it was me who made lasagne! We ate far too much! 

Does anyone else struggle to get up when it's dark in the mornin? I hate it! Since I got my pillow I'm sleepin quite well too! With only 1toilet trip about 4am! Still hate gettin up tho!!


----------



## cho

Dh is good and lets me have a lie in for a bit as Bradley gets up at 6 .
Im off to see a friend today who i havent seen in a while so looking forward to that!
Hope all you ladies had a better sleep mine was quite good for a change:thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

Me and rox have gone back to bed she's fallen asleep but I can't sleep as madden has now decided it's play time /-(


----------



## Mizze

calliebaby said:


> Ok....I am feeling a lot better. I laid on my back and pushed in a little and the baby went crazy kicking and rolling. He even ended up with the hiccups. Now he is quiet again. He is having a couple of lazy days.

Oh good! Babymizze was having a proper boogie in there tonight - made DH and me so happy! 

Morning all - quick catch up 

Chloe - hope you are feeling better today. :hug: Its horrible when you get stressed out about where to give birth.

Wilsmum - hoping you are feeling better today. 

Must dash - at work and shouldnt be in here.

Mizze xx


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls,
I have a bit of reading to do to catch up from yesterday but just wanted to share some good news...

I'm officially the most pregnant I've ever been! DD was a few hours old at this stage of my last pregnancy!
I'm absolutely thrilled needless to say but I did think of sherri this morning, hope she is doing as well as she can.


----------



## mummyclo

Morning, had a crappy night, dreaming about hospitals and labor :cry:
Also OH promised he would wash up yeserday, and did he? HELL NO!!
Im so pissed off this week :(


----------



## ducky1502

Morning all!

OH is poorly, my mum is poorly... I've spent quite a lot of time with them both so I hope I don't get it :( Just booked OH a doctors appt so hopefully they won't tell him he has the plague or something lol.


I thought this week was going to drag and be a mega quiet week but I have SO many jobs to do and just don't seem to have the time to do them. 

Wasn't a bad night sleep last night but I've had better, sick of washing the bottom sheet and then the first morning I wake up after lying on it there's a bit dry patch of boob juice! I'm going to run out of washing detergent soon lol.

What is everyone doing today? I've got loads to do this morning followed by work 1-5 this afternoon.


----------



## Kerrieann

Yay hopefully2 thats fab news! :yipee: Have also been thinking of sherri lately :hugs:

Ive woken up with a sore throat and blocked nose!!!! Grrr i hate feeling ill especially when you cant take anything for it and i cant even go to bed as have to look after my son obviously lol


----------



## mummyclo

Awww :hugs: Kerrie


----------



## cho

I havent had any boob juice yet i had a little crust a while back lol, does that count :haha: I was leaking loads by 24 weeks i wonder why there dry?


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> Yay hopefully2 thats fab news! :yipee: Have also been thinking of sherri lately :hugs:
> 
> Ive woken up with a sore throat and blocked nose!!!! Grrr i hate feeling ill especially when you cant take anything for it and i cant even go to bed as have to look after my son obviously lol

I always feel stuffy nosed when im pregnant all the way through too its horrible, or have u got a cold?
I had quite a lot of nose bleeds at the beggining too


----------



## ducky1502

Feel well soon Kerrie :flower:

Charlotte - Crust counts!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: lol.


----------



## mummyclo

Ive had No boob leakage at all! :(
Im kind of glad but sort of worried, as i want to bf :(


----------



## WILSMUM

I've not been leaking at all either - get a tiny little bit sometimes when I squeeze but I don't want to squeeze them too much for fear of "setting them off"!!! Lol!!!!
I didn;t really produce anything at all with DS so not expecting to this time either and I'll try to give baby the colustrum in hosp but then am fully planning on bottle feeding, unless it just all miraculously just clicks into place this time!!!!


----------



## cho

heres my pool got this off ness's so hope it works?
https://expectnet.com/game.php


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> Feel well soon Kerrie :flower:
> 
> Charlotte - Crust counts!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: lol.

:happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

It just gives you mind Charlotte - you'll need to log in and go to your own account settings or game settings and there is a url you can copy and paste there with the name of your game :thumbup: xx


----------



## cho

what about now grr

<a href="https://www.expectnet.com/logingame.php?game_name=DeanandCharlottes"><img src="https://www.expectnet.com/111716/dc109732/banner1.png" border="0"></a>


----------



## cho

too confusing !


----------



## sammiwry

So much to do today and no energy to do it :-(


----------



## Nessicle

You lot are a chatty bunch lol! 

Hope you're all ok today? I'm knackered had an argument with OH last night......he's just always getting on at me about exercise "you should be doing this" and "you need to be healthier by going swimming once a week" etc etc. Makes me feel like shit like he's trying to tell me I'm fat or he doesnt find me attractive. I mean come on I'm 6 and a half months pregnant exercise is the last thing on my mind! I'm trying to focus on just getting through a working day at the moment! 

I asked him what busy working mum he knew who had time to herself to go swimming on a saturday morning? He started reeling off some names of his mates girlfriends he'd clearly thought about and I got so upset like he was comparing me "so and so runs marathon's and she trains 4 times a week" etc :cry: 

I've never been a sporty person, I hate exercise with a passion - I'd rather use any free time to myself to have my nails or hair done. And just because someone exercises doesnt mean they're healthy! They could be putting all sorts of crap food in their body smoking and binge drinking on a weekend. 

I said I'd be talking bubs out most days for fresh air and walks and that's really good for you and he was like "walking is shit it doesnt do anything" errr yeah it does! 

I dont know, I just was saying why can't you just accept me and love me for me - and me doesnt like going to the gym or trying to do 50 lengths with kids jumping around me. 

I love that he's sporty and likes snowboarding and skiing etc but for me given how accident prone I am it terrifies me! And he can do all that stuff with the kids too!


----------



## Nessicle

try this charlotte

https://www.expectnet.com/games/DeanandCharlottes


----------



## cho

ooh how did u do that lol


----------



## cho

i would love for dh to be preggers just for one day so he can feel how it really is!


----------



## mummyclo

Woohhooo!!! Just looked at my bank, got my HIP Grant! :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Ness there was an article in the paper written by a gp a few weeks ago saying that jogging may not be as good for you as first thought, not sure what evidence he had to back it up but if I get a chance later I'll do some digging on it. As for being accident prone, I'm accident prone and had to give up sports a few years ago but like you say I stay healthy by walking and what I eat.


----------



## Pixxie

Ness tell him to strap on a pregnancy suit, walk around in it all day and then find the motivation to go swimming! I tell OH carrying the extra weight and growing the baby is equivalent to hiking, soon shut him up :haha: Failing that just tell him to get fucked, you're pregnant you can do what you want! 

Little one is on a mad one this morning! My belly is going a mexican wave :)

Gotta try and get some housework done today, I've let things slide because OH was off work a lot last week. I hate wasting time we could spend together washing the pots and stuff :dohh:

Think I might even go a bit domestic goddess and make a pear and blackberry crumble to take to the MIL's later when I go for tea...or I might just eat it all myself like a fatty :rofl: xx


----------



## sammiwry

I keep saying I'll make a cake but then never do, I would need to go and buy scales and that means a 20 min drive to town and that's too much effort at the moment :-(


----------



## sammiwry

Oor ness, rather than a pregnancy suit for oh to wear fill a back pack up with weights and get him to go for a run with it on.


----------



## Pixxie

sammiwry said:


> Oor ness, rather than a pregnancy suit for oh to wear fill a back pack up with weights and get him to go for a run with it on.

:thumbup: That should shut him up! xx


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> ooh how did u do that lol

te he just copied from the "https" point to the end of the name of your game :flower:



c.holdway said:


> i would love for dh to be preggers just for one day so he can feel how it really is!

I keep trying to explain to OH but it doesnt seem to sink in! I said to him it's hard work and trying to get through a working day at the moment is all that's on my mind



mummyclo said:


> Woohhooo!!! Just looked at my bank, got my HIP Grant! :happydance:

:happydance: hoping mine comes in this week - going straight on the credit card for the nursery furniture lol 



sammiwry said:


> Ness there was an article in the paper written by a gp a few weeks ago saying that jogging may not be as good for you as first thought, not sure what evidence he had to back it up but if I get a chance later I'll do some digging on it. As for being accident prone, I'm accident prone and had to give up sports a few years ago but like you say I stay healthy by walking and what I eat.

I told him that too but he'd argue that black was white with me sometimes! I've just never been in to sports I'd rather have a pedicure or my hair done with any spare time I get lol, I watch what I eat and walk everywhere when I'm not pregnant it's always worked for me before so don't see why I should try and pretend to be someone I'm not!



Pixxie said:


> Ness tell him to strap on a pregnancy suit, walk around in it all day and then find the motivation to go swimming! I tell OH carrying the extra weight and growing the baby is equivalent to hiking, soon shut him up :haha: Failing that just tell him to get fucked, you're pregnant you can do what you want!
> 
> Little one is on a mad one this morning! My belly is going a mexican wave :)
> 
> Gotta try and get some housework done today, I've let things slide because OH was off work a lot last week. I hate wasting time we could spend together washing the pots and stuff :dohh:
> 
> Think I might even go a bit domestic goddess and make a pear and blackberry crumble to take to the MIL's later when I go for tea...or I might just eat it all myself like a fatty :rofl: xx

the thing is he's talking about when I have had the baby. I keep trying to explain that for the first 3 months I'll be exhausted and wil be getting in to a routine and he doesnt understand how much time a baby takes up. He's like "well I can look after the baby on a Saturday morning and you can go swimming for an hour" I explained that I'd have a lot to sort out before I could even leave the house, I'll still be breastfeeding and there'll be loads of horrible teenagers at the pool by the time i get there so wouldnt be able to get any lengths done anyway, then I'd have to come home and sort out the house and cook dinner and feed Ava again....etc for some bizarre reason he thinks I'm going to have loads of time to do what I want while I'm on maternity leave til next september. I've said well if she's sleeping and I get a spare hour I'll be getting showered and tidying up mate! 

Bless Mabel - Ava is going mad today too she's all over he he! xx


----------



## Nessicle

lol good idea Sammi!!


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Oor ness, rather than a pregnancy suit for oh to wear fill a back pack up with weights and get him to go for a run with it on.
> 
> :thumbup: That should shut him up! xxClick to expand...

Would give him the extra weight and he'd understand how uncomfortable it can be being pregnant!


----------



## mummyclo

:cry: Men just don't understand!
I am so tired today and i can't just leave the HUGE pile of washing up that HE was supposed to do :(


----------



## Nessicle

men just don't have a clue I'm not complaining cos its for my baby girl but it is hard work - no one tells you that! 

I'm sat here eating a bag of giant buttons right now....woops lol just making myself feel better! x


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> men just don't have a clue I'm not complaining cos its for my baby girl but it is hard work - no one tells you that!
> 
> I'm sat here eating a bag of giant buttons right now....woops lol just making myself feel better! x

Just got myself a cadburys caramel :munch:


----------



## Nessicle

oooh lovely!! I never liked caramel before i was pregnant but do now lol :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> oooh lovely!! I never liked caramel before i was pregnant but do now lol :haha:

:haha: Its Ava's fault!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> oooh lovely!! I never liked caramel before i was pregnant but do now lol :haha:
> 
> :haha: Its Ava's fault!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha: exactly Ava wanted the chocolate!! :blush:


----------



## Nessicle

Anyone watch that documentary last night on BBC 3 called Cherry has a baby or something?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00ttbr9

I'm going to watch it at lunchtime supposed to be a really good one!


----------



## sammiwry

Anyone got any more questions I could ask midwife?? So far all I've got is would a home birth be possible? If not why not? What other options are open to me other than hospital :hissy: ie birthing centre or home for home type thing? And antenatal classes? When are there's? Would I still be able to do them?


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> Anyone watch that documentary last night on BBC 3 called Cherry has a baby or something?
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00ttbr9
> 
> I'm going to watch it at lunchtime supposed to be a really good one!

I watched it this morning on iplayer! I cryed most of the way through :cry:
But it was a really good programme :)


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Anyone watch that documentary last night on BBC 3 called Cherry has a baby or something?
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00ttbr9
> 
> I'm going to watch it at lunchtime supposed to be a really good one!

Nope I was either watching LA Ink, Inbetweeners or asleep when it was on, was it good?


----------



## Kerrieann

I watched it, it was brill :thumbup:i cried alot tho lol.

Sammi how about asking about breastfeeding workshops and waterbirth workshops, these can booked up really quick and are limited so if you wanted to go to either then would be worth asking about. 

Im off shopping later once ive dropped jake off at nursery cant wait! Ive got a wedding on saturday so need to get some accessorieds to match my maxi dress i have bought and going to get my nails done tomorrow :happydance:

Also im going on a tour of edgeware birthing center tonight at 8.30, looking forward to that but if i dont like it then defo having a home birth :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

:happydance:
Just got my Pram!!! :dance: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Nessicle

When should I hear from the hospital about antenatal classes? i dropped my form in at the US department 6 weeks ago like my mw told me I should but then again she's so crappy she probably told me wrong!


----------



## Kerrieann

omg how exciting :yipee: i want mine!!!! But waiting untill 1st november! :cry:


----------



## mummyclo

I booked my Antinatal through my MW so i don't know Ness :shrug:
Sorry x


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo thanks for that Kerrie shall add them to my list.


----------



## sammiwry

Can't help with antenatal classes Ness as I was never given the forms for them from Royal Surrey hence they are on my list to ask about today!


----------



## Nessicle

ok thanks girls - if I've not heard anything by 28th which is my next mw appt then I'll ask her x


----------



## vicky84

sammiwry said:


> Me and rox have gone back to bed she's fallen asleep but I can't sleep as madden has now decided it's play time /-(

Glad im not the only one that did that this mornin lol ! Got up gave lauren her breakfast and we went and got into bed lol felt so lazy!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ness - I didn't watch it, i knew id get all scared and freaked out if i did. I don't know about antenatal classes, ive booked an NCT course instead, or should i attend my hospital classes too??

Kerri - Enjoy shopping! I also have a wedding i'm attending on sunday, im doing the bride and her 3 bridesmaids makeup for it too. Going to be a knackering day!

Mummyclo - How great!! I ordered my icandy when i was 12 weeks, and delivery is only coming in in about a week, they are so backlogged with them!! I wont be getting it delivered to my home until much later though.

My kitchen arrived! Delivered just now!! The kitchen fitters are coming tomorrow or thurs as they may be running a little late with a previous job. I just want it done nowwwww! Jeez!

Going to watch my recordings now; Britains next top model, Drop dead diva and Inbetweeners :D


----------



## sammiwry

vicky84 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Me and rox have gone back to bed she's fallen asleep but I can't sleep as madden has now decided it's play time /-(
> 
> Glad im not the only one that did that this mornin lol ! Got up gave lauren her breakfast and we went and got into bed lol felt so lazy!Click to expand...

It couldn't be helped! We made it downstairs to watch Jezza Kyle and she promptly feel asleep in my lap lazy dog!


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> My kitchen arrived! Delivered just now!! The kitchen fitters are coming tomorrow or thurs as they may be running a little late with a previous job. I just want it done nowwwww! Jeez!
> 
> Going to watch my recordings now; Britains next top model, Drop dead diva and Inbetweeners :D

Inbetweeners was good want to watch it again as we recorded it, but got to do the washing up as got ones of warrens mates partners coming over for coffee


----------



## Nessicle

omg inbetweeners was hilarious!! 

Nat if you're having NCT courses I wouldnt bother with the NHS ones - from what I've heard they're pretty basic and the NCT will cover much more so worth doing!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> omg inbetweeners was hilarious!!
> 
> Nat if you're having NCT courses I wouldnt bother with the NHS ones - from what I've heard they're pretty basic and the NCT will cover much more so worth doing!

There's one bit that I keep thinking of and it makes me start laughing without having it on!


----------



## sammiwry

Ness I've found it:

Running article

Sorry I thought it was GP's saying it, but it's people in the fitness industry so may not be 100% accurate but does certainly give an eye opener!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hahahaha simons finale!! Hahahahaha


----------



## mummyclo

So my pram was wrong :(
Got the 3 wheel instead of 4, so now i have to wait in for it to be collected tomorrow and then another 7 days to get the right one! :cry:


----------



## Nut_Shake

mummyclo said:


> So my pram was wrong :(
> Got the 3 wheel instead of 4, so now i have to wait in for it to be collected tomorrow and then another 7 days to get the right one! :cry:

Ahh poo! Hate getting excited for something then it goes a bit wrong! Well at least it won't take long to get the one you want xx


----------



## Mizze

hopefully2 said:


> Hey girls,
> I have a bit of reading to do to catch up from yesterday but just wanted to share some good news...
> 
> *I'm officially the most pregnant I've ever been! DD was a few hours old at this stage of my last pregnancy*!
> I'm absolutely thrilled needless to say but I did think of sherri this morning, hope she is doing as well as she can.

Hooray! I have been thinking of Sherri too - especially when I hit V day. 



Nessicle said:


> You lot are a chatty bunch lol!
> 
> Hope you're all ok today? I'm knackered had an argument with OH last night......he's just always getting on at me about exercise "you should be doing this" and "you need to be healthier by going swimming once a week" etc etc.

Aw hun :hugs: they have no idea do they! 



Pixxie said:


> Ness tell him to strap on a pregnancy suit, walk around in it all day and then find the motivation to go swimming! I tell OH carrying the extra weight and growing the baby is equivalent to hiking, soon shut him up :haha:* Failing that just tell him to get fucked, you're pregnant you can do what you want! *
> 
> Little one is on a mad one this morning! My belly is going a mexican wave :)

Go Pixxie!! 



Nessicle said:


> I keep trying to explain to OH but it doesnt seem to sink in! I said to him it's hard work and trying to get through a working day at the moment is all that's on my mind
> 
> I've just never been in to sports I'd rather have a pedicure or my hair done with any spare time I get lol, I watch what I eat and walk everywhere when I'm not pregnant it's always worked for me before so don't see why I should try and pretend to be someone I'm not!

Id certainly point out to him that you didnt exercise before you were pregnant so what makes him think for one second you would want to when you have a tiny baby to look after 24/7!! Did pregnancy give you a personality transplant....... :) 



mummyclo said:


> :happydance:
> Just got my Pram!!! :dance: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:yipee: Must get on and order mine now - cant wait. 

So am back from my 25 wk appointment. Everything fine with me and babymizze -:wohoo: measured exactly right etc

BUT - The sonographers when I had my 12 week scan put me at 5 days on from my original date - from 31st Dec to the 27th Dec. Then a private nuchal scan put me at 24 Dec which is the date I use. But ive always been conscious that it could be the 27th. However what they didnt do was change my notes so my official day on those notes is still 31st apart from the 20 week scan which says 27th!! And my MW cant change it - I have to see the consultant at 34 weeks (which I was anyway) to see if he will change it. Boo!!! 

1) I am sure the 31st Date cannot be right - that would make me just over 24 weeks and all my scans and MW appot have been based on 27-24th Dec and all have measured fine 
2) My MATB1 form now says 31st which is a week later than I thought - I want to stick to my 24th date for that which means I lose a week (possibly) 

Thankfully I filled in my HIP form for the 27th which makes me 25+1 today!! And my MW had signed it before she checked my notes and so I can still send it off.

I know its stupid because its a few days but I feel really down about my date officially being 31st!! :(

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> So my pram was wrong :(
> Got the 3 wheel instead of 4, so now i have to wait in for it to be collected tomorrow and then another 7 days to get the right one! :cry:

Oh no!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

lol exactly Mizze!! I hate exercise lol! 

what a pain about your dates hope they don't get changed! 

is it normal to have period type pains and a bit of backache at this stage? Don't know if it's where Ava is laid but I feel really achey in my lower abdomen and my legs ache too right at the top x


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> lol exactly Mizze!! I hate exercise lol!
> 
> what a pain about your dates hope they don't get changed!
> 
> is it normal to have period type pains and a bit of backache at this stage? Don't know if it's where Ava is laid but I feel really achey in my lower abdomen and my legs ache too right at the top x

According to my MW this morning - completely normal. I asked her about the heavy feeling in my foof (And NO I didnt use that word - I gestured!) and upper legs yesterday - like my period had come and she said - all normal as was back ache, stabby pains etc etc as our bodies are really starting to stretch and grow now. 

Mizze x


----------



## Nessicle

oh thanks Mizze that's really reassuring :flower:

havent really had any period pains for a while now and at this stage always a bit worrying! She's moving round and kicking like mad too so don't think that helps with achey muscles lol :haha: xx


----------



## Nessicle

OMG just watched Cherry has a baby on BBCiPlayer! 

Just sobbed all the way through I soooo want my baby now!!


----------



## Pixxie

Does anyone know if the HIP grant has to be paid into a bank account? I cant pay it into mine because my overdraft will swallow it! :wacko: 

Domestic goddess today, done some washing, done the pots, made a pear crumble (which its taking all my will power not to eat :haha: ) and I think Im going to so some ironing next. 

My friend from school who moved to Australia is in labour! She hasnt updated her facebook for the past 11 hours so I think she might have had the baby :) 

Also, I have discovered that I still fit in my skinny jeans :happydance: xx


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> OMG just watched Cherry has a baby on BBCiPlayer!
> 
> Just sobbed all the way through I soooo want my baby now!!

Might have to watch this, everyone is talking about it! x


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> OMG just watched Cherry has a baby on BBCiPlayer!
> 
> Just sobbed all the way through I soooo want my baby now!!
> 
> Might have to watch this, everyone is talking about it! xClick to expand...

Me too - though no doubt DH will tell me off for upsetting myself

Pixxie - just looked at my HIP form - they assume it *will *be paid into your bank account *BUT* there is a box to X - number 16 which you have to do if you dont have a bank account (or presumably if you dont want it paid into the account)

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

Mizze said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> OMG just watched Cherry has a baby on BBCiPlayer!
> 
> Just sobbed all the way through I soooo want my baby now!!
> 
> Might have to watch this, everyone is talking about it! xClick to expand...
> 
> Me too - though no doubt DH will tell me off for upsetting myself
> 
> Pixxie - just looked at my HIP form - they assume it *will *be paid into your bank account *BUT* there is a box to X - number 16 which you have to do if you dont have a bank account (or presumably if you dont want it paid into the account)
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

Gonna watch it while I do the ironing lol 

I hope they can pay it by giro, then I can go on a baby spending spree! haha xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

hopefully2 said:


> Hey girls,
> I have a bit of reading to do to catch up from yesterday but just wanted to share some good news...
> 
> I'm officially the most pregnant I've ever been! DD was a few hours old at this stage of my last pregnancy!
> I'm absolutely thrilled needless to say but I did think of sherri this morning, hope she is doing as well as she can.

 Aww that's fantastic news :hugs:We all hope that Sherri is holding up ok :hugs:



mummyclo said:


> Morning, had a crappy night, dreaming about hospitals and labor :cry:
> Also OH promised he would wash up yeserday, and did he? HELL NO!!
> Im so pissed off this week :(

 Aww Chloe - it's not suprising about your bad dreams. Try to think positive hun although I know its difficult



Kerrieann said:


> Ive woken up with a sore throat and blocked nose!!!! Grrr i hate feeling ill especially when you cant take anything for it and i cant even go to bed as have to look after my son obviously lol

 Hope you feel better soon :hugs:



mummyclo said:


> Ive had No boob leakage at all! :(
> Im kind of glad but sort of worried, as i want to bf :(

 No leakage here and I also didn't have leakage with Mollie either. I bf Mollie for 2 months and then expressed for a further 4 months so leakage in pregnancy has nothing to do with being able to or not be able to bf. You'll be fine :thumbup:



Nessicle said:


> You lot are a chatty bunch lol!
> 
> Hope you're all ok today? I'm knackered had an argument with OH last night......he's just always getting on at me about exercise "you should be doing this" and "you need to be healthier by going swimming once a week" etc etc. Makes me feel like shit like he's trying to tell me I'm fat or he doesnt find me attractive. I mean come on I'm 6 and a half months pregnant exercise is the last thing on my mind! I'm trying to focus on just getting through a working day at the moment!
> 
> I asked him what busy working mum he knew who had time to herself to go swimming on a saturday morning? He started reeling off some names of his mates girlfriends he'd clearly thought about and I got so upset like he was comparing me "so and so runs marathon's and she trains 4 times a week" etc :cry:
> 
> I've never been a sporty person, I hate exercise with a passion - I'd rather use any free time to myself to have my nails or hair done. And just because someone exercises doesnt mean they're healthy! They could be putting all sorts of crap food in their body smoking and binge drinking on a weekend.
> 
> I said I'd be talking bubs out most days for fresh air and walks and that's really good for you and he was like "walking is shit it doesnt do anything" errr yeah it does!
> 
> I dont know, I just was saying why can't you just accept me and love me for me - and me doesnt like going to the gym or trying to do 50 lengths with kids jumping around me.
> 
> I love that he's sporty and likes snowboarding and skiing etc but for me given how accident prone I am it terrifies me! And he can do all that stuff with the kids too!

Apart from swimming - walking is the best exercise a pregnant lady can do - so he is wrong :yellowcard:



mummyclo said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> men just don't have a clue I'm not complaining cos its for my baby girl but it is hard work - no one tells you that!
> 
> I'm sat here eating a bag of giant buttons right now....woops lol just making myself feel better! x
> 
> Just got myself a cadburys caramel :munch:Click to expand...

 I have eaten a box for Asda's chocolate cornflake cakes!! :dohh:



mummyclo said:


> :happydance:
> Just got my Pram!!! :dance: :wohoo: :wohoo:

 Yippee :happydance:



Nut_Shake said:


> .
> 
> My kitchen arrived! Delivered just now!! The kitchen fitters are coming tomorrow or thurs as they may be running a little late with a previous job. I just want it done nowwwww! Jeez!
> 
> Going to watch my recordings now; Britains next top model, Drop dead diva and Inbetweeners :D

 I can't believe they are delaying you again - it's not a great service is it :shrug:



mummyclo said:


> So my pram was wrong :(
> Got the 3 wheel instead of 4, so now i have to wait in for it to be collected tomorrow and then another 7 days to get the right one! :cry:

 aagghh so annoying for you :growlmad:



Nessicle said:


> OMG just watched Cherry has a baby on BBCiPlayer!
> 
> Just sobbed all the way through I soooo want my baby now!!

 Ohhh not sure if I want to watch this or not!! :dohh:


----------



## sammiwry

I've put the house back together after roxys playmate rory came over, what a nightmare :( can't cope with 2 playful puppies :S


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww Mizze - sorry they're messing you about with dates. Hope it gets sorted with your consultant appt at 34 weeks. xx


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Does anyone know if the HIP grant has to be paid into a bank account? I cant pay it into mine because my overdraft will swallow it! :wacko:
> 
> Domestic goddess today, done some washing, done the pots, made a pear crumble (which its taking all my will power not to eat :haha: ) and I think Im going to so some ironing next.
> 
> My friend from school who moved to Australia is in labour! She hasnt updated her facebook for the past 11 hours so I think she might have had the baby :)
> 
> Also, I* have discovered that I still fit in my skinny jeans *:happydance: xx

I officially hate you :haha:

yeah there is a box you can tick if you "don't have a bank account" so just tick it - they should send you a postal order or giro for the money :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Nessicle

yay hopefully on your milestone!! And thank you Butterfly - I said that to OH about walking too! 

Girls definitely watch the Cherry Has a Baby it's a lovely documentary not a scary one xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> You lot are a chatty bunch lol!
> 
> Hope you're all ok today? I'm knackered had an argument with OH last night......he's just always getting on at me about exercise "you should be doing this" and "you need to be healthier by going swimming once a week" etc etc. Makes me feel like shit like he's trying to tell me I'm fat or he doesnt find me attractive. I mean come on I'm 6 and a half months pregnant exercise is the last thing on my mind! I'm trying to focus on just getting through a working day at the moment!
> 
> I asked him what busy working mum he knew who had time to herself to go swimming on a saturday morning? He started reeling off some names of his mates girlfriends he'd clearly thought about and I got so upset like he was comparing me "so and so runs marathon's and she trains 4 times a week" etc :cry:
> 
> I've never been a sporty person, I hate exercise with a passion - I'd rather use any free time to myself to have my nails or hair done. And just because someone exercises doesnt mean they're healthy! They could be putting all sorts of crap food in their body smoking and binge drinking on a weekend.
> 
> I said I'd be talking bubs out most days for fresh air and walks and that's really good for you and he was like "walking is shit it doesnt do anything" errr yeah it does!
> 
> I dont know, I just was saying why can't you just accept me and love me for me - and me doesnt like going to the gym or trying to do 50 lengths with kids jumping around me.
> 
> I love that he's sporty and likes snowboarding and skiing etc but for me given how accident prone I am it terrifies me! And he can do all that stuff with the kids too!

Hey hun yr OH is being a bit of an arse if you ask me and I think I'd be as annoyed and upset about it as you.
If you didn't exercise before you were pregnant then you should start while you are, it can cause more damage than good!
And walking is a brilliant form of exercise, you burn as many calories walking 5 miles as you would if you ran 5 miles!

I think I might have to get my DH to do talks to other expectant fathers or something cause he is brilliant and fully understands that a womans body goes through a hell of a lot of changes during the 40 weeks we're pregnant and to expect everything to just ping back to normal straight after we've given birth is completely unrealistic. For the first 3 months at least you won't be phsycially or mentally capable to start any sort of fitness regime especially if you have to have a c-section or stiches and once yr body has recovered from the birth it'll be spring and u'll be going for lots of walks, baby groups etc etc nevermind doing what hosuework etc you can (and hosuework is a form of exercise and a good one at that!) so that'll plenty enough exercise in my book. If your happy with your body and appearance and don't feel the need ot want to exercise then its not down to anyone else to tell you otherwise!


Ooooo my new Dysons just been delivered! Gonna get it out, put it together and try it!!!!


----------



## dellaseren

WILSMUM said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> You lot are a chatty bunch lol!
> 
> Hope you're all ok today? I'm knackered had an argument with OH last night......he's just always getting on at me about exercise "you should be doing this" and "you need to be healthier by going swimming once a week" etc etc. Makes me feel like shit like he's trying to tell me I'm fat or he doesnt find me attractive. I mean come on I'm 6 and a half months pregnant exercise is the last thing on my mind! I'm trying to focus on just getting through a working day at the moment!
> 
> I asked him what busy working mum he knew who had time to herself to go swimming on a saturday morning? He started reeling off some names of his mates girlfriends he'd clearly thought about and I got so upset like he was comparing me "so and so runs marathon's and she trains 4 times a week" etc :cry:
> 
> I've never been a sporty person, I hate exercise with a passion - I'd rather use any free time to myself to have my nails or hair done. And just because someone exercises doesnt mean they're healthy! They could be putting all sorts of crap food in their body smoking and binge drinking on a weekend.
> 
> I said I'd be talking bubs out most days for fresh air and walks and that's really good for you and he was like "walking is shit it doesnt do anything" errr yeah it does!
> 
> I dont know, I just was saying why can't you just accept me and love me for me - and me doesnt like going to the gym or trying to do 50 lengths with kids jumping around me.
> 
> I love that he's sporty and likes snowboarding and skiing etc but for me given how accident prone I am it terrifies me! And he can do all that stuff with the kids too!
> 
> Hey hun yr OH is being a bit of an arse if you ask me and I think I'd be as annoyed and upset about it as you.
> If you didn't exercise before you were pregnant then you should start while you are, it can cause more damage than good!
> And walking is a brilliant form of exercise, you burn as many calories walking 5 miles as you would if you ran 5 miles!
> 
> I think I might have to get my DH to do talks to other expectant fathers or something cause he is brilliant and fully understands that a womans body goes through a hell of a lot of changes during the 40 weeks we're pregnant and to expect everything to just ping back to normal straight after we've given birth is completely unrealistic. For the first 3 months at least you won't be phsycially or mentally capable to start any sort of fitness regime especially if you have to have a c-section or stiches and once yr body has recovered from the birth it'll be spring and u'll be going for lots of walks, baby groups etc etc nevermind doing what hosuework etc you can (and hosuework is a form of exercise and a good one at that!) so that'll plenty enough exercise in my book. If your happy with your body and appearance and don't feel the need ot want to exercise then its not down to anyone else to tell you otherwise!
> 
> 
> Ooooo my new Dysons just been delivered! Gonna get it out, put it together and try it!!!!Click to expand...

Totally agree with Wilsmum! You're BUILDING A HUMAN BEING for petes sake! What is he doing? He has no right to tell you what you should be doing, whether you're pregnant or not tbh, and especially has no right to be comparing you to friends girlfriends. You're the mother of his child, not them!!


----------



## Pixxie

Cherry has a baby was amazing :cry: blubbed like a baby, glad OH isnt here 

Ness I still stand by tell him 'Get fucked, Im pregnant, I can do what I like!' :rofl: xxx

p.s. sorry you hate me for getting into my jeans :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the HIP grant has to be paid into a bank account? I cant pay it into mine because my overdraft will swallow it! :wacko:
> 
> Domestic goddess today, done some washing, done the pots, made a pear crumble (which its taking all my will power not to eat :haha: ) and I think Im going to so some ironing next.
> 
> My friend from school who moved to Australia is in labour! She hasnt updated her facebook for the past 11 hours so I think she might have had the baby :)
> 
> Also, I* have discovered that I still fit in my skinny jeans *:happydance: xx
> 
> I officially hate you :haha:
> 
> yeah there is a box you can tick if you "don't have a bank account" so just tick it - they should send you a postal order or giro for the money :thumbup:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Ness, she hasnt said how long she can wear them for or if she can sit in them comfortably though! As I can make the same claim, so's long as I don't need to sit down, bend, squat and then they are uncomfortable and don't fit!


----------



## Pixxie

sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the HIP grant has to be paid into a bank account? I cant pay it into mine because my overdraft will swallow it! :wacko:
> 
> Domestic goddess today, done some washing, done the pots, made a pear crumble (which its taking all my will power not to eat :haha: ) and I think Im going to so some ironing next.
> 
> My friend from school who moved to Australia is in labour! She hasnt updated her facebook for the past 11 hours so I think she might have had the baby :)
> 
> Also, I* have discovered that I still fit in my skinny jeans *:happydance: xx
> 
> I officially hate you :haha:
> 
> yeah there is a box you can tick if you "don't have a bank account" so just tick it - they should send you a postal order or giro for the money :thumbup:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ness, she hasnt said how long she can wear them for or if she can sit in them comfortably though! As I can make the same claim, so's long as I don't need to sit down, bend, squat and then they are uncomfortable and don't fit!Click to expand...

I can bend, move, sit down etc comfortably actually :D 

You may throw things at me now :rofl: xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Anouska, Pixxie and dellaseren! 

:flower: 

It's so nice to get support from you lot on here don't know where I'd be without it! We've spoken on the phone just now and I think he realises how unfair he was, he's apologised and stuff but I said I still stand by my guns that I'm pregnant and exercise is currently the last thing on my mind not to mention how bad it can be to start an exercise regime while pregnant. Also all the stuff you mentioned Anouska - that a baby is very time consuming and there'll be house work, washing, ironing, food shopping to do not to mention baby groups, baby swimming sessions, walking in the spring at my local park etc then before I know I'll be back to work in September trying to juggle work, family and home life! 

lol Pixxie I'm just jealous :haha: glad you enjoyed the cherry has a baby programme it's lovely isn't it?! 

It's so nice to see different types of births too xx


----------



## Nessicle

Sammi you gave me hope then but Pixxie had to go and ruin it by bragging :rofl: xx


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> Sammi you gave me hope then but Pixxie had to go and ruin it by bragging :rofl: xx

Sorry, I like to gloat :rofl: xx


----------



## Nessicle

be gone you skinnie minnie :haha: 

honestly my ass and hips have definitely got wider so no chance of getting my skinnies on! my thighs have got bigger to, I've actually only gone up one dress size to a 12 (albeit 12 maternity on the bottom lol) xx


----------



## Pixxie

I have major weight issues so have obsessively not gained any more than I need too :blush: I do wish that I could not worry about my weight but I cant x


----------



## Nessicle

I know back in first tri you mentioned you had previously had an eating disorder is that right Pixxie? That must be a daily battle as your body is changing it can't be easy hun :flower: 

I've found myself just eating when I'm hungry rather than just for the sake of it and I eat really small portions because I can't manage big ones now. My appetite has definitely increased in the last two weeks for sure though! xx


----------



## WILSMUM

how much have you gained pixxie if you don't mind me asking? I've only put on 6lb and apparently baby weighs about 3 of those at this stage!
and how on earth can you do up yr skinny jeans with that bump? I reckon I could get into all my pre preg bottoms but there is no way they'd do up!
I was a comfortable size 12 pre preg and I bought size 12 maternity jeans which are now all to big so i've got one pair of size 10 now! I have a load of size 10 stuff in the garage from about 3 years ago so it'll be interesting to see if I can fit into that once babys here!!!


----------



## mummyclo

I wish i could stop eating! :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> You lot are a chatty bunch lol!
> 
> Hope you're all ok today? I'm knackered had an argument with OH last night......he's just always getting on at me about exercise "you should be doing this" and "you need to be healthier by going swimming once a week" etc etc. Makes me feel like shit like he's trying to tell me I'm fat or he doesnt find me attractive. I mean come on I'm 6 and a half months pregnant exercise is the last thing on my mind! I'm trying to focus on just getting through a working day at the moment!
> 
> I asked him what busy working mum he knew who had time to herself to go swimming on a saturday morning? He started reeling off some names of his mates girlfriends he'd clearly thought about and I got so upset like he was comparing me "so and so runs marathon's and she trains 4 times a week" etc :cry:
> 
> I've never been a sporty person, I hate exercise with a passion - I'd rather use any free time to myself to have my nails or hair done. And just because someone exercises doesnt mean they're healthy! They could be putting all sorts of crap food in their body smoking and binge drinking on a weekend.
> 
> I said I'd be talking bubs out most days for fresh air and walks and that's really good for you and he was like "walking is shit it doesnt do anything" errr yeah it does!
> 
> I dont know, I just was saying why can't you just accept me and love me for me - and me doesnt like going to the gym or trying to do 50 lengths with kids jumping around me.
> 
> I love that he's sporty and likes snowboarding and skiing etc but for me given how accident prone I am it terrifies me! And he can do all that stuff with the kids too!

Just tell him you ether do the housework or get fit, you wont have time to do both.



c.holdway said:


> i would love for dh to be preggers just for one day so he can feel how it really is!

Tell me about it, OH found it funny when i asked him to dry my legs after my shower this morning.



sammiwry said:


> Ness there was an article in the paper written by a gp a few weeks ago saying that jogging may not be as good for you as first thought, not sure what evidence he had to back it up but if I get a chance later I'll do some digging on it. As for being accident prone, I'm accident prone and had to give up sports a few years ago but like you say I stay healthy by walking and what I eat.

Iv read something similar. Its all to do with the impact on your joints and putting you at a higher risk of arthritus.



sammiwry said:


> Anyone got any more questions I could ask midwife?? So far all I've got is would a home birth be possible? If not why not? What other options are open to me other than hospital :hissy: ie birthing centre or home for home type thing? And antenatal classes? When are there's? Would I still be able to do them?

Remember hun you dont need to ask for a home birth, just tell them you want one.



WILSMUM said:


> Ooooo my new Dysons just been delivered! Gonna get it out, put it together and try it!!!!

Iv been and got a new dyson today too, my carpets have never been so clean


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> I know back in first tri you mentioned you had previously had an eating disorder is that right Pixxie? That must be a daily battle as your body is changing it can't be easy hun :flower:
> 
> I've found myself just eating when I'm hungry rather than just for the sake of it and I eat really small portions because I can't manage big ones now. My appetite has definitely increased in the last two weeks for sure though! xx

Yea I only really started eating normally the month I got my :bfp: which I think is no coincidence now. Its not so bad now I LOOK pregnant, when I was in the 'is she pregnant is she fat?' stage I was in a bit of a state. Until last month I was doing odd things like measuring my arms and thighs to make sure they weren't getting fat :blush: 



WILSMUM said:


> how much have you gained pixxie if you don't mind me asking? I've only put on 6lb and apparently baby weighs about 3 of those at this stage!
> and how on earth can you do up yr skinny jeans with that bump? I reckon I could get into all my pre preg bottoms but there is no way they'd do up!
> I was a comfortable size 12 pre preg and I bought size 12 maternity jeans which are now all to big so i've got one pair of size 10 now! I have a load of size 10 stuff in the garage from about 3 years ago so it'll be interesting to see if I can fit into that once babys here!!!

Ive gained 8kg now, so about 14lbs. I probably would have put on less but I had no morning sickness and was already underweight so I've been gaining the whole time. 

To be fair they are very low rise skinny jeans, like the button is right on my pubic bone, if it was any higher I wouldnt be able to sit down :haha: xxx


----------



## ducky1502

I worry about weight too. I was classed as underweight at start of pregnancy so im under consultant care. I have put on 11lb so far but im still in my size6 maternity jeans so i cant be a whale yet :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Heres my 26 week bump. You can realy see the funny shape of my bump. Realy wish i had lost some weight before hand.
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0822.jpg


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie it's really good that you're open and talking about it though - it would be more worrying if you kept it quiet and did those things without anyone knowing :hugs: 

Lozzy good point - housework or working out....I tell you summat if it meant he had to give up time playing golf and playstation or me going to the gym while he looks after Ava I know what he'd choose!! 

Lozzy that baby really has his or her butt stuck up doesnt it?! lol you defo looking very pregnant though :thumbup:


----------



## Pixxie

Lozzy thats gotta be a baby bum sticking out :haha: you look great! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

are any of you going to do that perineal massage thingy? If so, how do you do it, when and would the hair not get in the way :blush: cant help thinking it'd be a big hairy oily mess down there lol! 

Oh and I'm struggling to dry my legs too when I get out of the shower and I've given up on baths because it's too low to get out of lol x


----------



## ducky1502

I agree. U look great lozzy. V pregnant


----------



## mummyclo

I have my first aqua natal tomorrow! :)
Bit scared but excited, apparently i can just turn up :shrug:
Will see tomorrow.
It must be hard having a problem with your weight, i have always been a bit chubby. But never bothered me :)


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> are any of you going to do that perineal massage thingy? If so, how do you do it, when and would the hair not get in the way :blush: cant help thinking it'd be a big hairy oily mess down there lol!
> 
> Oh and I'm struggling to dry my legs too when I get out of the shower and I've given up on baths because it's too low to get out of lol x

I was going to but I dont know when you are supposed to start doing it?

Not sure about the hair thing though! I whip all mine off so I wont have a problem :haha: xx


----------



## lozzy21

Some of it is babys bum and some of it is my flab lol


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Sammi you gave me hope then but Pixxie had to go and ruin it by bragging :rofl: xx
> 
> Sorry, I like to gloat :rofl: xxClick to expand...

I shall throw things at you if no one else does! :haha:



lozzy21 said:


> Heres my 26 week bump. You can realy see the funny shape of my bump. Realy wish i had lost some weight before hand.
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0822.jpg

Oh hun - you look great - definately a baby bum sticking out there! 



Nessicle said:


> *are any of you going to do that perineal massage thingy?* If so, how do you do it, when and would the hair not get in the way :blush: cant help thinking it'd be a big hairy oily mess down there lol!

Yes I think I am - need to get, er, pruned first though! 

Ive put on about 17lbs which I think is just under 8kgs (It is 2.2lbs to a kilo? - I always thought so but havent checked to be honest) It has freaked me out somewhat and with MW stressing healthy eating today I do think I need a little more control on what im eating - there has been far too much convenience food and having biscuits "bcos I can" and too little fresh food. Am still in same size maternity clothes as my normal clothes, although the jeans I bought weeks ago were a smigeon tight last time I wore them. On top of that I think I am making my acid reflux much worse by eating too much of the wrong things. Bad Mizze 

On that note I have to see the Dr in the morning to get a prescription for Gaviscon. 

Mizze x


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> I have my first aqua natal tomorrow! :)
> Bit scared but excited, apparently i can just turn up :shrug:
> Will see tomorrow.
> It must be hard having a problem with your weight, i have always been a bit chubby. But never bothered me :)

woo hoo! they don't do any aqua natal near me boo!


----------



## cho

mummyclo said:


> So my pram was wrong :(
> Got the 3 wheel instead of 4, so now i have to wait in for it to be collected tomorrow and then another 7 days to get the right one! :cry:

Which buggy did u get?


Nessicle said:


> yay hopefully on your milestone!! And thank you Butterfly - I said that to OH about walking too!
> 
> Girls definitely watch the Cherry Has a Baby it's a lovely documentary not a scary one xx

why did everyone cry, just wanna no before i watch it?


lozzy21 said:


> Heres my 26 week bump. You can realy see the funny shape of my bump. Realy wish i had lost some weight before hand.
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0822.jpg

you look great:thumbup:


Nessicle said:


> are any of you going to do that perineal massage thingy? If so, how do you do it, when and would the hair not get in the way :blush: cant help thinking it'd be a big hairy oily mess down there lol!
> 
> Oh and I'm struggling to dry my legs too when I get out of the shower and I've given up on baths because it's too low to get out of lol x

yes im going to give it a go no harm apparently there is a real good oil in mothercare with excellent ratings i will try find it.
Heres how to do it 
https://www.babyworld.co.uk/information/birth/assisted_delivery/perineal_massage.asp


----------



## cho

https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B001CGG5XM/276-8196260-7974140?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=core#customerReviews 
reviews are great!


----------



## mummyclo

Was supposed to get a Quinny Buzz 4, but they delivered the 3 wheel one :(


----------



## mummyclo

Charlotte -I just cry when i see people give birth, and there was one sadish story in there :)


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Charlotte! Will give it a go then worth a shot right?! 

I cried because it was so lovely and happy - the births were beautiful :cry: xx


----------



## cho

As long as its not a horrible story?


----------



## mummyclo

c.holdway said:


> As long as its not a horrible story?

No! Just one Prem but ok :thumbup:


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> thanks Charlotte! Will give it a go then worth a shot right?!
> 
> I cried because it was so lovely and happy - the births were beautiful :cry: xx

ok thanks.
I just read that massage thing it sounds a little painful perhaps i wont:wacko:


----------



## Nessicle

I know I just read it was like :shock: 

I plan on an epidural anyway lol x


----------



## till bob

hey girls hope ur all ok sorry not caught up again i know im crap arent i well tilly had her first day at nursery today a few tears but she loved it bless her i was totally lost without her though lol has anyone got a really heavy feelin really low down iv had it for a while i just feel like pheebs it just gona fall out wen im walkin x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> are any of you going to do that perineal massage thingy? If so, how do you do it, when and would the hair not get in the way :blush: cant help thinking it'd be a big hairy oily mess down there lol!
> 
> Oh and I'm struggling to dry my legs too when I get out of the shower and I've given up on baths because it's too low to get out of lol x

 I got DH to shave me the other day so no hairy mess for me!!:thumbup: If I wasn't having a CS then I would definitely do it. I have to sit down to dry my legs but am still able to have a bath - just!!



till bob said:


> hey girls hope ur all ok sorry not caught up again i know im crap arent i well tilly had her first day at nursery today a few tears but she loved it bless her i was totally lost without her though lol has anyone got a really heavy feelin really low down iv had it for a while i just feel like pheebs it just gona fall out wen im walkin x

 I think most of us have low heavy feelings on occasions. Hope you're ok

Lozzy - your LO certainly looks like pushing something out - possibly bum bum!!

Hope you're all ok

Well it's food time!! I'm having cottage pie, potato crunchies and veg! can't wait!

I can't bloody stop eating!! I've put on about 22lb so far. It does all seem to be bump though. I hope my mw measures me next week and confirms baby is not getting big :dohh:


----------



## Mizze

c.holdway said:


> https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B001CGG5XM/276-8196260-7974140?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=core#customerReviews
> reviews are great!

thanks for that and for the link - I know it sounds a little off putting but im thinking better that than a tear or a cut if it works



mummyclo said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> As long as its not a horrible story?
> 
> No! Just one Prem but ok :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh good - I was a little worried - could not cope with watching a horrible story. 



till bob said:


> hey girls hope ur all ok sorry not caught up again i know im crap arent i well tilly had her first day at nursery today a few tears but she loved it bless her i was totally lost without her though lol has anyone got a really heavy feelin really low down iv had it for a while i just feel like pheebs it just gona fall out wen im walkin x

Hi tillbob. :hugs: about nursery - were the tears hers or yours? :) I will be a wreck the first day I have to leave Caitlin. 

We all seem to be having that heavy feeling recently - my MW tells me its because we are all stretching now they are really growing.

Well we have finally decided on Caitlin as my girl's name - its been an instant favourite the minute we came across it. It actually has connections to my and my MIL's name too. I have thought about using my Mothers name as a middle name but it doesnt quite go and it would make her initials a little odd. Must check with my Mum to see that she doesnt mind. My current favourite for a second name is Sophie - so she would be Caitlin Sophie Boyle - which I think goes really nicely - what do you think? 

A work colleague's daughter has had her third 2 weeks ago- they knew it was a boy but as soon as they saw him they didnt like the name they had picked so the poor little munchkin is still nameless 2 weeks later! Eeek

Mizze x


----------



## till bob

thanks butterfly im feelin so uncomfortable already and still got a way to go lol iv put on abit of weight but think its just baby as im carryin all front like i did with tilly is anyone else carryin really low tho xx


----------



## cho

epidurals are good ness:thumbup:
tillbob i have experienced this and so has a few others, do you get it quite bad when your on the loo


----------



## hodbert

My first milti-quote, here goes...



Nessicle said:


> You lot are a chatty bunch lol!
> 
> Hope you're all ok today? I'm knackered had an argument with OH last night......he's just always getting on at me about exercise "you should be doing this" and "you need to be healthier by going swimming once a week" etc etc. Makes me feel like shit like he's trying to tell me I'm fat or he doesnt find me attractive. I mean come on I'm 6 and a half months pregnant exercise is the last thing on my mind! I'm trying to focus on just getting through a working day at the moment!
> 
> I asked him what busy working mum he knew who had time to herself to go swimming on a saturday morning? He started reeling off some names of his mates girlfriends he'd clearly thought about and I got so upset like he was comparing me "so and so runs marathon's and she trains 4 times a week" etc :cry:
> 
> I've never been a sporty person, I hate exercise with a passion - I'd rather use any free time to myself to have my nails or hair done. And just because someone exercises doesnt mean they're healthy! They could be putting all sorts of crap food in their body smoking and binge drinking on a weekend.
> 
> I said I'd be talking bubs out most days for fresh air and walks and that's really good for you and he was like "walking is shit it doesnt do anything" errr yeah it does!

My OH knows he would get castrated if he mentioned anything like that to me! I'm already really body conscious and find having a bump really odd so I would probably just break down and cry all over him...that would teach him! Hope he gets a little more understanding Ness, if not punch him! ;)



mummyclo said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> men just don't have a clue I'm not complaining cos its for my baby girl but it is hard work - no one tells you that!
> 
> I'm sat here eating a bag of giant buttons right now....woops lol just making myself feel better! x
> 
> Just got myself a cadburys caramel :munch:Click to expand...

I am sooo jealous! Cadburys caramel is my fave but they don't do English choccy much out here, and US choc generally tastes like really bad advent calendar choc :cry:



WILSMUM said:


> Ooooo my new Dysons just been delivered! Gonna get it out, put it together and try it!!!!

Ooh I want a Dyson - which one have you got?

Well as we've just relocated and OH's company pretty much didnt help us AT ALL we have been left eally short of cash. We had $5000 in savings, at the end of this month we'll be lucky to have $1000 left. That's all our money for bubs gone...I'm so mad and a lil heartbroken. It means we're going to have to be really careful about what we spend, which we can do, but it's such a disappointment when you've got all these plans and they get flusehd away :cry:. Anyway, we're off to babies r us on saturday to get nursery things like cot and beddings and glider, so hopefully that will cheer me up. Were originally going to get a cot that has a changing table and drawers attached to one side, but had a look last night and may go for just a cot to spend less and just buy a changing mat for floor.

Oh well, I've got some knitting to do and jigsaw to look at....man I feel about 100!! But I actually enjoy doing it...weird. :dohh:


----------



## till bob

thanks mizzie well it was abit of both really i had a major lump in my throat she just looked so grown up i just looked at her and thought ur not my little baby anymore bless her also lovely name i think it goes really well hun xx


----------



## cho

I love jigsaws i usually fight with ds over them :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

No epidural for me, i would rather cut off my hand than have that in my back :sick:
Don't know how im going to cope, but i know its gunna hurt and theres no other way so......... :)


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Sammi you gave me hope then but Pixxie had to go and ruin it by bragging :rofl: xx
> 
> Sorry, I like to gloat :rofl: xxClick to expand...

See I can't gloat as much, I can get on but can't wear them other than for being upright in them.


----------



## till bob

c.holdway said:


> epidurals are good ness:thumbup:
> tillbob i have experienced this and so has a few others, do you get it quite bad when your on the loo

yeh def worse wen im havin a wee i think bloody hell i better not push too hard cause it actually feels like she could come out lol xx glad ur all with me tho xx


----------



## cho

mummyclo said:


> No epidural for me, i would rather cut off my hand than have that in my back :sick:
> Don't know how im going to cope, but i know its gunna hurt and theres no other way so......... :)

I didnt like the idea of having one put after hours and hours of labour i gave in, im going to birthing centre this time so cant have one there, but if things are getting too much again i wouldnt hesitate to be moved to labour ward to have one :thumbup:


----------



## mrsbling

Evening ladies :hi:

Well last night I kept waking up with my stomach feeling like it was being stretched .....only for about 20 seconds at a time, but still made me wonder whats going on in there???? 

Anyone else had this? Probably had it for a few weeks on and off, but not really noticed as much until last night :wacko:


----------



## cho

yes tillbob, its horrible ive had it for ages now, its got really bad too, mine swells instantly as soon as i sit on the loo and can actually feel something pushing down its gross


----------



## cho

mrsbling said:


> Evening ladies :hi:
> 
> Well last night I kept waking up with my stomach feeling like it was being stretched .....only for about 20 seconds at a time, but still made me wonder whats going on in there????
> 
> Anyone else had this? Probably had it for a few weeks on and off, but not really noticed as much until last night :wacko:

Sounds like it could be braxton hicks :shrug:


----------



## mrsbling

c.holdway said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies :hi:
> 
> Well last night I kept waking up with my stomach feeling like it was being stretched .....only for about 20 seconds at a time, but still made me wonder whats going on in there????
> 
> Anyone else had this? Probably had it for a few weeks on and off, but not really noticed as much until last night :wacko:
> 
> Sounds like it could be braxton hicks :shrug:Click to expand...

I thought that, but as I had never had BH before I wasnt sure what they were supposed to feel like :shrug: I was expecting to feel pain with BH, for some strange reason?


----------



## Mizze

c.holdway said:


> I love jigsaws i usually fight with ds over them :haha:

Havent done one for about 10 years but I used to love them - might well try one for maternity leave. 



mummyclo said:


> No epidural for me, i would rather cut off my hand than have that in my back :sick:
> Don't know how im going to cope, but i know its gunna hurt and theres no other way so......... :)

Well I dont like the thought either and my labour will be in a birthing centre but the Dr led unit is next door so if I really cant cope then I might well give in. 



c.holdway said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies :hi:
> 
> Well last night I kept waking up with my stomach feeling like it was being stretched .....only for about 20 seconds at a time, but still made me wonder whats going on in there????
> 
> Anyone else had this? Probably had it for a few weeks on and off, but not really noticed as much until last night :wacko:
> 
> Sounds like it could be braxton hicks :shrug:Click to expand...

And me - not that ive had any but it was the first thing that came to mind.

Am reading my local "where to have your baby" leaflet - and im actually quite impressed by it - the first thing it mentioned is home births and how they can be more relaxed, freer of drugs and complications etc - very positive. Then it goes onto the midwife run birthing unit and again its very complimentary. It actually says of the birthing unit "many women go home within 2 hours of giving birth." :thumbup::thumbup:

Sounds good to me - as long as baby is okay and we have got the bf thing done (they wont let you go till they have seen baby latch on and feed apparently - assuming you are bf of course) then home is the place for me!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

I just manage to catch up and then the buzzer goes on the oven to tell me dinner is ready......... don't write too much between now and me coming back on here!!!!! That's an order :haha:


----------



## doodle74

Hey Ladies, God it's been ages since I was on here! Hope everyone has been doing ok. 

It's been non-stop for me these last few weeks. Had picked up a virus which seemed to clear but came back twice as hard so was absolutely floored with it. 3 courses of penicillin later to clear the throat infection and a 2 night hospital stay with a fever of 103 and it finally seems to have eased off. Just when one thing goes though...

The MW called on Fri to tell me they're pretty damn sure I have gestational diabetes. I was tested at 16 weeks at it was fine but the MW took some routine bloods at my appt last Wed and my sugar levels came back at 14.3! Ooops. Not good. My 28 week GTT test was supposed to be next Thu but they've brought it forward to this week. So I'll find out for sure before the end of the week. They've had me checking my blood since fri though and it's not in range at all so it looks fairly certain. Ah well one more wee matter to get past! 

Got a growth scan booked for next Thurs (ironically it was planned to make sure she wasn't too small and now they'll be checking she's not too big!) So long as I get her to December I'll be happy. Not fussed about being induced but I'm crossing everything in the hope there's no need for a section.:dohh:


----------



## mrsbling

doodle74 said:


> Hey Ladies, God it's been ages since I was on here! Hope everyone has been doing ok.
> 
> It's been non-stop for me these last few weeks. Had picked up a virus which seemed to clear but came back twice as hard so was absolutely floored with it. 3 courses of penicillin later to clear the throat infection and a 2 night hospital stay with a fever of 103 and it finally seems to have eased off. Just when one thing goes though...
> 
> The MW called on Fri to tell me they're pretty damn sure I have gestational diabetes. I was tested at 16 weeks at it was fine but the MW took some routine bloods at my appt last Wed and my sugar levels came back at 14.3! Ooops. Not good. My 28 week GTT test was supposed to be next Thu but they've brought it forward to this week. So I'll find out for sure before the end of the week. They've had me checking my blood since fri though and it's not in range at all so it looks fairly certain. Ah well one more wee matter to get past!
> 
> Got a growth scan booked for next Thurs (ironically it was planned to make sure she wasn't too small and now they'll be checking she's not too big!) So long as I get her to December I'll be happy. Not fussed about being induced but I'm crossing everything in the hope there's no need for a section.:dohh:


Glad you are feeling better in yourself :)

Its always the way, when you are ill and hoping you are getting over it, something else always pops up to suprise you!! Hope all goes well with the GTT and your growth scan :hugs:


----------



## hodbert

Ergh getting the breathless thing again, I hate it. I'm not even doing anything, just sat on chair watching tv!


----------



## ducky1502

I want to clean the bathrooms but my back is KILLING me after hoovering and mopping the floors :( going to watch britains next top model and then see how I feel.

Hoping to order my nursery furniture in the next week :happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

doodle74 said:


> Hey Ladies, God it's been ages since I was on here! Hope everyone has been doing ok.
> 
> It's been non-stop for me these last few weeks. Had picked up a virus which seemed to clear but came back twice as hard so was absolutely floored with it. 3 courses of penicillin later to clear the throat infection and a 2 night hospital stay with a fever of 103 and it finally seems to have eased off. Just when one thing goes though...
> 
> The MW called on Fri to tell me they're pretty damn sure I have gestational diabetes. I was tested at 16 weeks at it was fine but the MW took some routine bloods at my appt last Wed and my sugar levels came back at 14.3! Ooops. Not good. My 28 week GTT test was supposed to be next Thu but they've brought it forward to this week. So I'll find out for sure before the end of the week. They've had me checking my blood since fri though and it's not in range at all so it looks fairly certain. Ah well one more wee matter to get past!
> 
> Got a growth scan booked for next Thurs (ironically it was planned to make sure she wasn't too small and now they'll be checking she's not too big!) So long as I get her to December I'll be happy. Not fussed about being induced but I'm crossing everything in the hope there's no need for a section.:dohh:

Hey Doodle, Good luck with your GTT and growth scan :hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> I want to clean the bathrooms but my back is KILLING me after hoovering and mopping the floors :( going to watch britains next top model and then see how I feel.
> 
> Hoping to order my nursery furniture in the next week :happydance:


Put your feet up and relax hun :)

Oooh where are you getting your nursery furniture from? I still have to get mine but was thinking of waiting for the sales as she wont be in her own room until the new year at the earliest.


----------



## cho

Just to let you know cherry has a baby is on bbc 3 now for anyone who missed it x


----------



## hodbert

ducky1502 said:


> I want to clean the bathrooms but my back is KILLING me after hoovering and mopping the floors :( going to watch britains next top model and then see how I feel.
> 
> Hoping to order my nursery furniture in the next week :happydance:

Oooh yey for ordering furniture - very exciting! :happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

c.holdway said:


> Just to let you know cherry has a baby is on bbc 3 now for anyone who missed it x

 
Aww thanks but I'm watching my favourite - Holby City xx


----------



## Xaviersmom

Ness- In the beginning, DH would get home from working all day and I'd be napping. He gave me a hard time about it ONCE. I not so nicely pointed out that without moving, my body is running a marathon. He never said anything again. 

He did get me a membership at the Y so I can have aqua aerobics now that gravity is becoming a problem. I start classes tonight. I'm excited about this..I used to go walking or something like 4 days a week.


----------



## Nessicle

evening girls! thanks for all your comments re OH and the exercise thing! He's been lovely tonight so think he realised how unfair he'd been :) I think the crying my eyes out and making him feel bad all day has worked ha ha! 

Doodle (think it was you hun but sorry if its not!) hope you're feeling better now hun :flower: 

Mizze I LOVE the name Caitlin Sophie such a pretty name!! 

Charlotte I think epidural will defo be the way forward for me, I'm open to anything and obviously aware that I might not have time for an epidural or the anaesthetist might not have time to get me so I'm just going to take the labour day as it comes! 

Ava is sooooo active now! this past week I feel her moving pretty much all day and she feels very strong. She's taken a liking to kicking my cervix which feels bizarre lol! 

xx


----------



## Pixxie

You girls make me laugh saying perineal massage will hurt, have you forgot that the babys head will be much bigger than any stretching you do with your thumbs? :haha: 

I have major backache today and my belly feels huge, all my sides hurt like they are being stretched loads. I think it might be a growth spurt. 

Getting lots of BH today too, do real contractions take your breath away like BH do? Or do you not notice because they hurt? lol 

Im not having an epidural, the thought of a needle in my spinal column is just horrid! Im hoping for a waterbirth so only gas and air for me :thumbup: The only thing that worries me is if I have to be induced, every induction I have heard of or seen on the TV has ended in c-section, which is my worst nightmare. xx


----------



## lozzy21

The only way i am having an epi is if i need an emergancy section, the idea of a needle in my spine freaks me out


----------



## Nessicle

like Charlotte said though if you've been in bad pain for nearly a full day or you're exhausted you might be begging for one lol I just say never say never cos you dont know what can happen go in with an open mind and fx you get the birth you want without having to have it if you dont particularly want it :thumbup:


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> like Charlotte said though if you've been in bad pain for nearly a full day or you're exhausted you might be begging for one lol I just say never say never cos you dont know what can happen go in with an open mind and fx you get the birth you want without having to have it if you dont particularly want it :thumbup:

Im so scared of the epi I think I would rather have a general :wacko: xx


----------



## cho

full day mine was 46 hours and by then you are dying for anything :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

I have issues with needles. I can handle having blood taken and injections but one inbetween my spine, no ta.


----------



## cho

i cant get over how calm the ladies were on cherry has a baby when they were in labour.
Especially the women who gave birth in the pool she was hardcore lol


----------



## Nessicle

I know charlotte she was amazing wasnt she!

oooh no Pixxie general's are awful, they make me really sick and it takes days to get over it properly an epi wears off much faster and you still have your wits about you x


----------



## lozzy21

Thats going to be me hopefully lol


----------



## WILSMUM

I was adament I didn't want an epi with DS and I managed to get to 9.5cm dilated on only gas & air, unforunately though cause the cord was across his shoulders everytime I had a contraction his heart rate dropped so I and he were being very closely monitored and I ended up being rushed to theatre, given a general and they whipped him out the sun roof!
I still don't like the thought or idea of having a needle stuck in my spine but I would rather have that and be awake for the birth of this baby than have another general. It was the strangest thing in the world to wake up to this little thing laying on the bed next to me esp as I woke up thinking I was at home in bed and the whole labour etc had just been a bad dream!!!!

A friend of mine was induced yesterday - she was having contractions for 18hrs before she gave birth naturally to a healthy 9lb 4oz girl at 2am this morning!


I love Dyson's - they do seem to suck up much more dust and dirt than any other vacuum cleaner I've had! 
I've just got a DC25 Animal (best rated Dyson on Which) and after I put it together I gave it a whizz round the living room and its great! Am amazed how much it picked up considering I only vacuumed a couple of days ago!!!!


I must say when DS started nursery me and him were both more than ready for it and he absolutely loves school now - he was really upset that he was poorly and couldn't go yesterday!!!

Think I've got the beginnings of a throat infection, my throats been sore since yesterday and looking at it today i think i can see the beginnings of spots! So that'll be fun for me! Lol!!!


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> I know charlotte she was amazing wasnt she!
> 
> oooh no Pixxie general's are awful, they make me really sick and it takes days to get over it properly an epi wears off much faster and you still have your wits about you x

i couldnt believe it, i am a bit of a wuss though lol
Just goes to show how different some labours can be!


----------



## Pixxie

c.holdway said:


> i cant get over how calm the ladies were on cherry has a baby when they were in labour.
> Especially the women who gave birth in the pool she was hardcore lol

Im also hoping this will be me! 

Ive had a general before and didnt think it was that bad, I agree with Lozzy, Im just about ok with needles in my arms but you want to put one in my spinal fluid!? NO THANKS!


----------



## lozzy21

Iv had a general and was fine with in 2 hours but then again i was 7


----------



## WILSMUM

I had a general when I had the lap and dye last nov and that was fine, but having a general and then waking up to having a baby there was just too much for my brain to take in - I def think it made it harder for me to bond with him etc than if I'd been awake for the birth.


----------



## Pixxie

WILSMUM said:


> I had a general when I had the lap and dye last nov and that was fine, but having a general and then waking up to having a baby there was just too much for my brain to take in - I def think it made it harder for me to bond with him etc than if I'd been awake for the birth.

My mum had a general with me and she said the same thing. 

I dont want to think that I might need a section, but I know I SHOULD because If I convince myself I wont and I end up having one Ill be a mess :wacko:

I hate hospitals too which I suppose doesnt help xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Having to have a c-section with DS just hadn't crossed my mind at all so I wasn't at all prepared for it. I think I'd pretty much covered all other posibilities and waas due to be induced but when into labour naturally 2 days before. I didn't really have a birth plan because I just wanted what was best for me and baby and you never know what will happen.
But I would advise everyone to do all they can to avoid having a general because not being awake to witness that baby coming out of yr body by whatever means does make it a lot harder to bond. I had a really tough first 4 or so months with DS, not helped by my OH at the time mind, and what I went through with him as a newborn was really the only reason why I swore i was never going to have anymore children!!!


----------



## cho

right ladies im off to bed:sleep:
i have a lot of bony things sticmking out my tummy tonigh :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Back to work tomorrow :cry:


----------



## spencerbear

Pixxie said:


> You girls make me laugh saying perineal massage will hurt, have you forgot that the babys head will be much bigger than any stretching you do with your thumbs? :haha:
> 
> I have major backache today and my belly feels huge, all my sides hurt like they are being stretched loads. I think it might be a growth spurt.
> 
> Getting lots of BH today too, do real contractions take your breath away like BH do? Or do you not notice because they hurt? lol
> 
> Im not having an epidural, the thought of a needle in my spinal column is just horrid! Im hoping for a waterbirth so only gas and air for me :thumbup: The only thing that worries me is if I have to be induced, every induction I have heard of or seen on the TV has ended in c-section, which is my worst nightmare. xx

I had an induction with my 2nd baby, it was perfectly normal and had a normal delivery too x


----------



## ducky1502

Right ladies I'm about to press play on 'cherry has a baby'.................... I hope I don't cry too much lol.


----------



## lozzy21

ducky1502 said:


> Right ladies I'm about to press play on 'cherry has a baby'.................... I hope I don't cry too much lol.

Dident make me cry, just scared me even more


----------



## Pixxie

right im off to watch telly in bed, night everyone xxx


----------



## ducky1502

don't scare me lozzy lol.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Woah, took me ages to catch up just now!! 

I loved Cherry has a baby, even her csection was lovely!! Thats my worst nightmare but I still cried and she looked sooo happy. 
The woman in the pool is how I was having Aimee, chilled but I was more knackered than her (and without the pool) I am prayin hard that this birth is just like Aimee's but in water coz like the others epis, pethadine and even G&A arent really on my agenda. G&A made me lose focus with Aimee, I either started too late at 8/9cm or it just isnt for me. I'll see when I have this one lol! I think the main thing is keeping an open mind tbh, I do try but I am sooo bothered about intervention I just think "dont want that, dont like the idea of that..." 

Lozzy - what bit scared you? You deffo look pregnant!!


----------



## ducky1502

I type to you all with a red blotchy face :haha:

After watching that all I can say is that I CANNOT WAIT TO MEET MY SON!!!!!!! What a lovely programme.


----------



## ducky1502

Kelly and Ness - By the time we come on here again tomorrow it will only be 3 more sleeps until 4D SCAN DAY!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## nikki-lou25

ducky1502 said:


> I type to you all with a red blotchy face :haha:
> 
> After watching that all I can say is that I CANNOT WAIT TO MEET MY SON!!!!!!! What a lovely programme.

Lol u cried then? I always cry when I see babies born! I love it! I wish u could bottle the feelin u get when ur baby is born!! You could sell it for millions!!


----------



## cho

Morning :hi:
I had such a crap sleep again, i nearly cried in the night lol, after getting up to wee soo much and then i was wide awake in the middle of the night for ages:cry:
I have my mw appointment today and i have my bloods and anti-d im not looking forward to the anti d :wacko:
Hope you girls are ok, i have been having shooting pains in my floo since yesterday afternoon still getting them now only every now and again i suppose another one of them horrible symptoms of pregnancy! x


----------



## KellyC75

I had a lovely day shopping yesterday...Didnt get home until 8pm! :winkwink:

However, whilst I was shopping, I had an attack of the most awfull heartburn....:cry: & last nite, I was up for hours, suffering :cry: Gaviscon just wasnt getting rid of it :nope:

So today, I feel like crying :cry:


----------



## KellyC75

I have alot of posts to catch up on, but have to take my doggy 1.5 hours to the specialist vets today

So catch up later, look forward to reading what ive missed :coffee:

Have good days everyone :thumbup: (I have a feeling im gonna be suffering this heartburn all day today, its the worst ive ever ever had :cry:)

& yey.....Nearly 4D scan day :happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Kelly n Charlotte I hope u sleep better tonight! Its horrible when u can't sleep :hugs:

I had trouble drifting off last night it had gone midnight, I couldn't get comfy on my left side. I put the time to good use n did a tesco shop on the tesco app! Lol iPhone has taken over my life!!

Should get dressed given I have 2 blokes comin to measure up for new windows lol


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> evening girls! thanks for all your comments re OH and the exercise thing! He's been lovely tonight so think he realised how unfair he'd been :) I think the crying my eyes out and making him feel bad all day has worked ha ha!
> 
> Doodle (think it was you hun but sorry if its not!) hope you're feeling better now hun :flower:
> 
> Mizze *I LOVE the name Caitlin Sophie such a pretty name!!*
> 
> Charlotte I think epidural will defo be the way forward for me, I'm open to anything and obviously aware that I might not have time for an epidural or the anaesthetist might not have time to get me so I'm just going to take the labour day as it comes!
> 
> Ava is sooooo active now! this past week I feel her moving pretty much all day and she feels very strong. She's taken a liking to kicking my cervix which feels bizarre lol!
> 
> xx

Thank you! Glad to know OH was behaving himself - Sometimes they really do not understand - I have used Xaviermom's point before and said - I run a marathon everyday just sitting here. Shame it isnt reflected in my thighs however!!



c.holdway said:


> full day mine was 46 hours and by then you are dying for anything :haha:

Oh yikes Charlotte! I can imagine I would be ready for anything then especially if it was hurting the baby. I plan on just G&A and if its free using the pool BUT if Caitlin is distressed or it doesnt go to plan I am open to other options - really glad my birth centre is next to the consultant unit so I can be whipped across if necessary. Really do not want a c-section if I can avoid it though. 



c.holdway said:


> i cant get over how calm the ladies were on cherry has a baby when they were in labour.
> Especially the women who gave birth in the pool she was hardcore lol

I want that to be me - havent watched it yet -will definately put it on IPlayer tonight. 



WILSMUM said:


> I was adament I didn't want an epi with DS and I managed to get to 9.5cm dilated on only gas & air, unforunately though cause the cord was across his shoulders everytime I had a contraction his heart rate dropped so I and he were being very closely monitored and I ended up being rushed to theatre, given a general and they whipped him out the sun roof!
> I* still don't like the thought or idea of having a needle stuck in my spine but I would rather have that and be awake for the birth of this baby than have another general. It was the strangest thing in the world to wake up to this little thing laying on the bed next to me esp as I woke up thinking I was at home in bed and the whole labour etc had just been a bad dream!!!!*
> 
> A friend of mine was induced yesterday - she was having contractions for 18hrs before she gave birth naturally to a healthy 9lb 4oz girl at 2am this morning!
> 
> Think I've got the beginnings of a throat infection, my throats been sore since yesterday and looking at it today i think i can see the beginnings of spots! So that'll be fun for me! Lol!!!

Interesting, I can imagine yes it was a bit of a shock! Poor you hope you feel better soon. Congrats to your friend - thats a serious weight! Had a dream last night that baby was only 5lbs something born. :(



KellyC75 said:


> I had a lovely day shopping yesterday...Didnt get home until 8pm! :winkwink:
> 
> However, whilst I was shopping, I had an attack of the most awfull heartburn....:cry: & last nite, I was up for hours, suffering :cry: Gaviscon just wasnt getting rid of it :nope:
> 
> So today, I feel like crying :cry:

Oh hon - am getting (I hope) gaviscon on prescription this morning - have Dr appt at 9. Sometimes though nothing helps. I am trying to cut down on the crap I eat and not eat too much wheat as I know for me thats one of my major triggers. I suffered from acid reflux (as did my sister and Dad - both skinny) for years until I started Rosemary Conley and lost two stone - I think it was less the weight more the new healthier diet that stopped me having to take my rennies with me everywhere. 

Mizze xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Caitlyn is our girls name so i love it! I like Megan but hubby doesnt like so we set on caitlyn. Our boys names are alexander or Declan (I like Dylan but again hubby don't)


----------



## Mizze

Im feeling happier about my dates today - I 5checked my notes last night and my scan on 16 June was at 12+2 which makes my dating scan EDD 27th Dec not 31st - its only 5 days but I think I can get the consultant to change it.

Still sticking with Xmas eve on my ticker and in my mind though as the private scan said that date at 13+1.

Mizze x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hope he changes it mizze, it must be a bit annoying! My original EDD by midwife was 4th dec but my long cycles meant late ovulation n I told her I was deffo due around 12th-which scan confirmed thankfully! Hope ur consultant understands n changes ur date :)


----------



## Mizze

nikki-lou25 said:


> Caitlyn is our girls name so i love it! I like Megan but hubby doesnt like so we set on caitlyn. Our boys names are alexander or Declan (I like Dylan but again hubby don't)

It is lovely isnt it. I like Megan too - DH's neice is Meghan. DH and I were debating last night the Y verses the I spelling of Caitlin - he would naturally spell it with the Y and I would naturally do it with the I. 

I looked online and Caitlin was 44 most popular name in 2008 with Caitlyn 140 something - I like the Y spelling a lot but as someone who spent her life spelling her name for people (there are about 8 ways to spell mine!) then I was thinking of using the more common spelling for her. Hmmmm its so pretty as Caitlyn isnt it.
Like your boys names too - love Alexander particularly 

Right must dash - Drs to go to -would rather stay at home and put my pjs back on though

get dressed Nikki or those window men will have more of an eyeful than they bargined for! - Might get you a discount though :thumbup:

Mizze xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lol I doubt I'll get a discount! Hubby just got in from work so he's gone to do the washing up so I better get me n little monkey dressed!!

Hubby naturally spells Caitlyn with an I but even suggested with a k buy I don't like lol! However u spell it i love it though!


----------



## ducky1502

c.holdway said:


> Morning :hi:
> I had such a crap sleep again, i nearly cried in the night lol, after getting up to wee soo much and then i was wide awake in the middle of the night for ages:cry:
> I have my mw appointment today and i have my bloods and anti-d im not looking forward to the anti d :wacko:
> Hope you girls are ok, i have been having shooting pains in my floo since yesterday afternoon still getting them now only every now and again i suppose another one of them horrible symptoms of pregnancy! x

Let me know how the anti D goes... I have mine on friday and I'm crapping my pants. Are you somewhere where you only have to have 1 jab or 2?



nikki-lou25 said:


> Caitlyn is our girls name so i love it! I like Megan but hubby doesnt like so we set on caitlyn. Our boys names are alexander or Declan (I like Dylan but again hubby don't)

My friends little girl is called Katelyn and obviously spells it differently. It's such a beautiful name. The little girl is also a red head and is totally GORGEOUS!!!



Mizze said:


> Im feeling happier about my dates today - I 5checked my notes last night and my scan on 16 June was at 12+2 which makes my dating scan EDD 27th Dec not 31st - its only 5 days but I think I can get the consultant to change it.
> 
> Still sticking with Xmas eve on my ticker and in my mind though as the private scan said that date at 13+1.
> 
> Mizze x

Must be such a pain in the arse not agreeing with the dates you're given. Luckily mine have only changed or been out by a day, started off december 9th and was confirmed at december 10th.


----------



## xkirstyx

morning! im sooooo tired! jack has been up since 5.30 :( roll on nap time so i can go back to sleep!
my heartburn is really bad aswell now and didnt help i had a huge chinese last night lol!

so my baby girls name im thinking Emily Louise? what u think?


----------



## Pixxie

Its a 3rd tri kinda morning for Pixxie! :happydance: I hope it goes really fast, I want to meet my little girl now not in 3 months! 

Didnt sleep very well last night, the wind was flapping my letterbox most of the night but I was convinced at first there was someone at my door at 4am, then I was suddenly very aware that I was 7 months pregnant and in the house by myself. My imagination ran away with me and I was trying to figure out how I would get out of the house if someone broke in :dohh: 

Ive got my anti-d next week too and Im dreading it :( but it means I get seen by the hospital midwives so Ill be asking when/if I have to let them know I want to use the birth pool xx


----------



## ducky1502

xkirstyx said:


> morning! im sooooo tired! jack has been up since 5.30 :( roll on nap time so i can go back to sleep!
> my heartburn is really bad aswell now and didnt help i had a huge chinese last night lol!
> 
> so my baby girls name im thinking Emily Louise? what u think?

I like it :thumbup: as a double barrelled or first and middle name? Not that it really matters lol. My sisters middle name is louise.


----------



## xkirstyx

ducky1502 said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> morning! im sooooo tired! jack has been up since 5.30 :( roll on nap time so i can go back to sleep!
> my heartburn is really bad aswell now and didnt help i had a huge chinese last night lol!
> 
> so my baby girls name im thinking Emily Louise? what u think?
> 
> I like it :thumbup: as a double barrelled or first and middle name? Not that it really matters lol. My sisters middle name is louise.Click to expand...

thinking first and middle :thumbup:


----------



## cho

will do girls, think i onlt have 1 ducky, i had 2 with ds though but its a double dose instead :0


----------



## cho

xkirstyx said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> morning! im sooooo tired! jack has been up since 5.30 :( roll on nap time so i can go back to sleep!
> my heartburn is really bad aswell now and didnt help i had a huge chinese last night lol!
> 
> so my baby girls name im thinking Emily Louise? what u think?
> 
> I like it :thumbup: as a double barrelled or first and middle name? Not that it really matters lol. My sisters middle name is louise.Click to expand...
> 
> thinking first and middle :thumbup:Click to expand...

lovely name, mines still Dylan:thumbup:


----------



## ducky1502

double dose?!?!?!?! uh oh!!!


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> double dose?!?!?!?! uh oh!!!

:haha: its not too bad hun honestly i had it last time its just the fluid that stings x


----------



## ducky1502

Happy third tri pixxie :happydance: my anti d and bloods are at the hospital too so I'll be seeing a midwife there as well.


----------



## Kerrieann

morning ladies, i went to look around edgware birthing center last night and its lovely! The ppols are huge with lights all round the bottom and just looks really relaxing and the rooms have double beds so dh can stay as long as he wants or until we go home! :thumbup: Think im going to book there instaed of a homebirth just to save me abit of money and hassle with the dog!


----------



## Kerrieann

Woah this time next week ill be saying im 30 weeks!!!!!! :yipee: 

Congrats on 3rd tri pixxie!


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann said:


> morning ladies, i went to look around edgware birthing center last night and its lovely! The ppols are huge with lights all round the bottom and just looks really relaxing and the rooms have double beds so dh can stay as long as he wants or until we go home! :thumbup: Think im going to book there instaed of a homebirth just to save me abit of money and hassle with the dog!

Jealous! :cry:


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> Happy third tri pixxie :happydance: my anti d and bloods are at the hospital too so I'll be seeing a midwife there as well.

Oh are they mine are just at the docs :)


Kerrieann said:


> morning ladies, i went to look around edgware birthing center last night and its lovely! The ppols are huge with lights all round the bottom and just looks really relaxing and the rooms have double beds so dh can stay as long as he wants or until we go home! :thumbup: Think im going to book there instaed of a homebirth just to save me abit of money and hassle with the dog!

 glad you liked it hun, my birthing centres brill too, seems so relaxed :)

Happy 3rd trim pixxie :thumbup:


----------



## Pixxie

I cant wait to see the birthing centre, hope its as lovely as yours Kerrie! 

I can get away with eating pear crumble and custard for breakfast because Im preggers right? :rofl: xxx


----------



## ducky1502

My nearest birthing centre is about 30mins away, maybe a lil more. OH wants me in a hospital just in case :(


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies, i went to look around edgware birthing center last night and its lovely! The ppols are huge with lights all round the bottom and just looks really relaxing and the rooms have double beds so dh can stay as long as he wants or until we go home! :thumbup: Think im going to book there instaed of a homebirth just to save me abit of money and hassle with the dog!
> 
> Jealous! :cry:Click to expand...

Chloe, what are there reasons for not letting you have a home birth?? 
I had my appointment with the community midwife for where I now live and she was all for me having a home birth as she could see I had researched it and understood that if needs must I will have to go to hospital.


----------



## mummyclo

I will be 30 weeks next week too :o


----------



## Pixxie

ducky1502 said:


> My nearest birthing centre is about 30mins away, maybe a lil more. OH wants me in a hospital just in case :(

Does he know that if you need a section it takes them 30 minutes to prepare theatre? Birthing centres have lower rates of intervention too :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> Kelly and Ness - By the time we come on here again tomorrow it will only be 3 more sleeps until 4D SCAN DAY!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

yay 3 more sleeps!!! this week is dragging though :cry: 



c.holdway said:


> Morning :hi:
> I had such a crap sleep again, i nearly cried in the night lol, after getting up to wee soo much and then i was wide awake in the middle of the night for ages:cry:
> I have my mw appointment today and i have my bloods and anti-d im not looking forward to the anti d :wacko:
> Hope you girls are ok, i have been having shooting pains in my floo since yesterday afternoon still getting them now only every now and again i suppose another one of them horrible symptoms of pregnancy! x

Ugh me too, was up 5 times for a wee and awake hungry and getting comfy - nightmare! Work is killing me just feel like crying really don't want to be here :( 

I keep getting shooting pains in my bump and it feels horrible really unnerving! x



xkirstyx said:


> so my baby girls name im thinking Emily Louise? what u think?

Emily Louise is such a pretty name :thumbup:



Pixxie said:


> Its a 3rd tri kinda morning for Pixxie! :happydance: I hope it goes really fast, I want to meet my little girl now not in 3 months!
> 
> Didnt sleep very well last night, the wind was flapping my letterbox most of the night but I was convinced at first there was someone at my door at 4am, then I was suddenly very aware that I was 7 months pregnant and in the house by myself. My imagination ran away with me and I was trying to figure out how I would get out of the house if someone broke in :dohh:
> 
> Ive got my anti-d next week too and Im dreading it :( but it means I get seen by the hospital midwives so Ill be asking when/if I have to let them know I want to use the birth pool xx

Yay for 3rd tri!! :happydance: 3 more days til 3rd tri for me woo hoo!! That's horrible feeling like that on your own chick I get like that when OH has gone out on a night but thankfully he's usually back my 1am - have to force myself to stay awake lol! 

Got my anti D a week on Tuesday I have to have 2 jabs boo!! I'm fairly good with needles and jabs though so it doesnt bother me, I used to have depo provera and that was pretty painful so it can't be worse than that xx



Kerrieann said:


> morning ladies, i went to look around edgware birthing center last night and its lovely! The ppols are huge with lights all round the bottom and just looks really relaxing and the rooms have double beds so dh can stay as long as he wants or until we go home! :thumbup: Think im going to book there instaed of a homebirth just to save me abit of money and hassle with the dog!

ooh how lovely! We don't have any birthing centres near me so unfortunately it's not even an option even if I did want a water birth, they have a small pool/large bath in the hospital but only the one I think which is a bit crappy, I might just ask them if I can get a bath while I'm there for the early stages of labour x


----------



## Nessicle

woo hoo extra fat baby for me! :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies, i went to look around edgware birthing center last night and its lovely! The ppols are huge with lights all round the bottom and just looks really relaxing and the rooms have double beds so dh can stay as long as he wants or until we go home! :thumbup: Think im going to book there instaed of a homebirth just to save me abit of money and hassle with the dog!
> 
> Jealous! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Chloe, what are there reasons for not letting you have a home birth??
> I had my appointment with the community midwife for where I now live and she was all for me having a home birth as she could see I had researched it and understood that if needs must I will have to go to hospital.Click to expand...

I could have a home birth, and i am considering it, seeing how i feel at the time, it must be nice to have an inbetween birthing center tho.
I just think its unfair that i have no choice, it just depends where you live, i think ALL hospitals should be of the same standard! Unless of course your paying, but thats different. :)


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I agree Chloe - like I said in my post just now we don't have a birthing centre here either x


----------



## cho

pear crumble that sounds lush and def for brekkie :thumbup:
30 weeks wow im going to be bricking it when i get there eek
Kerri, when you doing a bump pic :)


----------



## Nessicle

Great facilities at my hospital....NOT!

*What facilities are available in the delivery rooms at this maternity unit?*
A private bath/shower attached to the room (en suite)?: In all rooms *NO*
A private toilet attached to the room (en suite)?: In all rooms *NO*
Pillows, beanbags, mats, or a birth ball?: In all rooms *NO*
Midwives available for 1:1 care *not available*

There's no birth pool at this one only at the Leeds General Infirmary which is in the city centre and too far away plus it's not a very nice hospital - been in there twice for my operations and it was rubbish!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Pixxie said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> My nearest birthing centre is about 30mins away, maybe a lil more. OH wants me in a hospital just in case :(
> 
> Does he know that if you need a section it takes them 30 minutes to prepare theatre? Birthing centres have lower rates of intervention too :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

This is true, also stats show that there is far less change of picking up infections in your own home as you are in your "own germs" so to speak :thumbup:

Tbh, its where YOU feel most comfortable that should be the right place. I know baby is both parents but ultimitley its you that has to feel right about where and how you give birth. I guess I'm lucky that my hubby looked at the stats and said "yeah lets go for that". If its what you want hun I hope you can get him to agree :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

That's what I didn't understand about my last hospital saying I was out of areas, I lived 10 miles away but they wouldn't allow a home birth because I lived too far? I would of gone for the birthing centre option rather than home birth but the closest one to me is Andover which is quite a drive from here although all on motorways so going for the home birth as I can't stand hospitals.


----------



## WILSMUM

Mornign girls seems like a lot of us had restless nights last night! I was awake at 2 with trapped wind - was really uncomfortable laying down so ended up sleeping half sitting up! and then cause I was drinking a lot of water for my sore throat I was up to the loo every hour! feeling knackered today not helped by the gale force winds I had to battle with when taking DS to school this morning!!!!

Finally got round to do my bump pics for this week:
 



Attached Files:







29+3 (2).jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 0









29+3 (3).jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 0









29+3.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> Great facilities at my hospital....NOT!
> 
> *What facilities are available in the delivery rooms at this maternity unit?*
> A private bath/shower attached to the room (en suite)?: In all rooms *NO*
> A private toilet attached to the room (en suite)?: In all rooms *NO*
> Pillows, beanbags, mats, or a birth ball?: In all rooms *NO*
> Midwives available for 1:1 care *not available*
> 
> There's no birth pool at this one only at the Leeds General Infirmary which is in the city centre and too far away plus it's not a very nice hospital - been in there twice for my operations and it was rubbish!

NO pool AT ALL??
There is one at my Hospital, lets hope i dont have to fight someone for it if i decide to go there! There is 3 midwives on at a time!! So i would expect to be left for a LONG time, the woman who showed us round said, they are busy and can't just pay you loads of attention! :(
Not sure about the rest, i think there is one en suite room :shrug:
I HATE rubbush hospitals too Ness :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

3 midwives for how many delivery suites?!


----------



## nikki-lou25

There's no birthing centre near here Chloe, so I just thought well homebirth it is then. I dont know if I'd have used a birth centre if it was available or if I'd have just opted for home. It'd be great for people to have that choice though.


----------



## WILSMUM

When I had DS I had the mw in with me the whole time, in fact I had a room full of people, but then that was exceptional circumstances as I had to be so closely monitored!
I had Wil at GWH in Swindon and it was only a cple of years old in 2005 so was all really nice and clean and bright, they had a few private ensuite rooms, a pool etc but not sure about Cumberland Infirmary here in Carlisle, the womens outpatients is in the newer bit of the hosp so always seems nice and bright and maternity is right next door!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oh and the one pool thing bugged me, let alone none Ness. I went to look round antenatal twice and each time the pool was in use, I didnt/dont hold out much hope of using it if I had to be in hospital! 

i've sorted one for home tho :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

I can't remember how many rooms there were, mayb 8 :shrug:


----------



## Pixxie

wow its terrible how things differ in different areas! Im feeling really quite lucky now xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ooh Wilsmum lovely bump!!!! I should take a new bump pic I think.


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> wow its terrible how things differ in different areas! Im feeling really quite lucky now xx

Likewise!!!

As for pools being in use my midwife said yesterday a lot of the time women don't use them and if you say when ringing up to go in you want to use it they try and make it available for you.


----------



## Nessicle

ouch trapped wind is painful when pregnant cos there's nowhere for it to go! 

OMG the wind is horrendous I've had an awful morning this morning, having to walk just under a mile to the next bus stop because it's cheaper at the next one down than mine - since taking Ambrose to the vets it ate in to my monthly bus fare so can't afford it from my stop grr!! Battled with the wind just to get about a foot from the bus stop and the bus flew past me. Arsehole. So then had to walk to the next stop (bump killing by this point) and battling with the wind and rain again tried to take my brolly down cos it really wasn't doing much and it got stuck, just as I was trying to cross the road the bus was there and I can't run for it obviously but managed to get there in time thanks to the traffic lights. 

Got on the bus, only seat available was a sideways seat which makes me feel sick and is mega uncomfortable plus the constant jerky sensation of the bus wobbles your uterus around and it friggin kills!! 

Managed to get a different seat but before I could sit down the bus started off again and I trapped my nerve in my hip with the twisting so been in pain all morning :cry: what a horrid day!!


----------



## sammiwry

*hugs* Ness what an inconsiderate bus driver!


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> ouch trapped wind is painful when pregnant cos there's nowhere for it to go!
> 
> OMG the wind is horrendous I've had an awful morning this morning, having to walk just under a mile to the next bus stop because it's cheaper at the next one down than mine - since taking Ambrose to the vets it ate in to my monthly bus fare so can't afford it from my stop grr!! Battled with the wind just to get about a foot from the bus stop and the bus flew past me. Arsehole. So then had to walk to the next stop (bump killing by this point) and battling with the wind and rain again tried to take my brolly down cos it really wasn't doing much and it got stuck, just as I was trying to cross the road the bus was there and I can't run for it obviously but managed to get there in time thanks to the traffic lights.
> 
> Got on the bus, only seat available was a sideways seat which makes me feel sick and is mega uncomfortable plus the constant jerky sensation of the bus wobbles your uterus around and it friggin kills!!
> 
> Managed to get a different seat but before I could sit down the bus started off again and I trapped my nerve in my hip with the twisting so been in pain all morning :cry: what a horrid day!!

ooh hope your day gets better :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Great facilities at my hospital....NOT!
> 
> *What facilities are available in the delivery rooms at this maternity unit?*
> A private bath/shower attached to the room (en suite)?: In all rooms *NO*
> A private toilet attached to the room (en suite)?: In all rooms *NO*
> Pillows, beanbags, mats, or a birth ball?: In all rooms *NO*
> Midwives available for 1:1 care *not available*
> 
> There's no birth pool at this one only at the Leeds General Infirmary which is in the city centre and too far away plus it's not a very nice hospital - been in there twice for my operations and it was rubbish!
> 
> NO pool AT ALL??
> There is one at my Hospital, lets hope i dont have to fight someone for it if i decide to go there! There is 3 midwives on at a time!! So i would expect to be left for a LONG time, the woman who showed us round said, they are busy and can't just pay you loads of attention! :(
> Not sure about the rest, i think there is one en suite room :shrug:
> I HATE rubbush hospitals too Ness :cry:Click to expand...

No not at my hospital hun it's rubbish isnt it?! Its a shame I don't live in Halifax because their maternity wing is brand new practically and they have amazing facilities. It's pretty bad the delivery rooms don't have their own toilet though especially! 

I'm expecting to be left alone alot but I'm grateful mum has done it 4 times and will be with me so she'll be my stand in mw for when the mw isn't there! 



Pixxie said:


> wow its terrible how things differ in different areas! Im feeling really quite lucky now xx

I know - it really affects your experience xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Aww bless ya Ness hun - what a horrid start to yr day!


Well I just thought I was hungry so went and got a philadelphia splendip out the fridge and by the time I've sat back down with it I feel sooo sick! I think you girls have all stolen my apetite! I compeltely lost it as soon as I knoew I was preg and its still not made a reappearance! Drives DH mad cause he asks what I want/fancy for tea and all the time i say I dunno cause I just don't really fancy anything! Even gone off ice cream! Well not completely - I like it with something else but I can't eat it on its own!


----------



## cho

I have lost my appetite too over last 2 days, I have lost weight again this week, onlt a 1lb but i just dont fancy dinners or anything, last night i had a cuppa soup for dinner, special k for brekkie and a sandwich at lunch and by afternoon i feel crap and dont wanna eat :(


----------



## sammiwry

WILSMUM said:


> Aww bless ya Ness hun - what a horrid start to yr day!
> 
> 
> Well I just thought I was hungry so went and got a philadelphia splendip out the fridge and by the time I've sat back down with it I feel sooo sick! I think you girls have all stolen my apetite! I compeltely lost it as soon as I knoew I was preg and its still not made a reappearance! Drives DH mad cause he asks what I want/fancy for tea and all the time i say I dunno cause I just don't really fancy anything! Even gone off ice cream! Well not completely - I like it with something else but I can't eat it on its own!

My appetite has become worse since I fell pregnant! I can't plan a week ahead for dinner as by time it comes round I don't want it! Also not knowing what I want to eat I often have to force myself to have lunch as normally if I didn't feel hungry or know what I wanted I'd wait until I did :S


----------



## cho

mornings im hungry between brekkie and lunch but i try not to pick :)
Usually doesnt work :(


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Charlotte - just booked a GP appt for my hip cos it's agony :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

Try a warm bath when you get in later Ness, I asked about a trapped nerve the other week and was told either paracetomol or co-codemol was all they could give me to take or physio for it.


----------



## WILSMUM

working over lunchtime really doesn't help me! I try and have a snack before I go so I don't feel faint when i'm there!
Yesterday I was starving when I got to work and one of the kids had cucumber and my god it took all my willpower not to nick it off them!!! Lol!
But by the time i got home I really didn't want anything but forced myself to have some soup that DH had made the night before!!
When I get home today I have leftover cheesey pasta with ham and peas in it - had it for dinner last night and it was lush so kinda looking forward to that! 
Am making myself eat the phili snack now so I'm not tempted to pinch the kiddies lunches again!!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> Thanks Charlotte - just booked a GP appt for my hip cos it's agony :cry:

Awwww :hugs:
Try and rest it, hope it gets better real soon! xx


----------



## sammiwry

Lol how could you even think of stealing there lunches!

Have to admit I brought a cucumber the other day and ate the whole thing in one go with nothing on it :S


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Anouska lol why do us preggers always seem to have to contend with so much>?! 

Managed to get an appt on Monday at 10am but the receptionist said if it does get worse I must call them and they'll try to get me in sooner which was nice of her. 

think it's worse today because of the way I turned funny on the bus :( 

It's funny you all talking about appetites decreasing mine has too - I thought we were supposed to eat more in 3rd tri lol?! 

I can't eat big portions either now my meals are about the size of my fist!


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Try a warm bath when you get in later Ness, I asked about a trapped nerve the other week and was told either paracetomol or co-codemol was all they could give me to take or physio for it.

Thanks hun I will do - it's started aching down my thigh bone now so either baby is laid on something or it's a trapped nerve but it bloomin hurts! Gonna try to leave work earlier too and rest it a bit. Hoping doc'll give me a sick note ha ha could do with a week off :winkwink:
x



mummyclo said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Charlotte - just booked a GP appt for my hip cos it's agony :cry:
> 
> Awwww :hugs:
> Try and rest it, hope it gets better real soon! xxClick to expand...

Thanks chick x



WILSMUM said:


> working over lunchtime really doesn't help me! I try and have a snack before I go so I don't feel faint when i'm there!
> Yesterday I was starving when I got to work and one of the kids had cucumber and my god it took all my willpower not to nick it off them!!! Lol!
> But by the time i got home I really didn't want anything but forced myself to have some soup that DH had made the night before!!
> When I get home today I have leftover cheesey pasta with ham and peas in it - had it for dinner last night and it was lush so kinda looking forward to that!
> Am making myself eat the phili snack now so I'm not tempted to *pinch the kiddies lunches again*!!!!!

:rofl: poor kids will have nothing to eat ha ha


----------



## mummyclo

I can't eat as much in a portion aymore! I think my stomach is squashed by baby :(


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Try a warm bath when you get in later Ness, I asked about a trapped nerve the other week and was told either paracetomol or co-codemol was all they could give me to take or physio for it.
> 
> Thanks hun I will do - it's started aching down my thigh bone now so either baby is laid on something or it's a trapped nerve but it bloomin hurts! Gonna try to leave work earlier too and rest it a bit. Hoping doc'll give me a sick note ha ha could do with a week off :winkwink:
> xClick to expand...

Can try lol! I tried to get signed off for it as driving was making it worse but stupidly said I had this week off work so he wouldn't sign me off for it :(


----------



## Nessicle

Ah no Sammi! Never tell the truth hun always lay it on thick :haha: 

Driving isn't fun when pregnant at all, my stomach gets really tight and sore and the speed bumps are horrible! 

I'll tell him that everytime I stand up at work (and I'm up and down a lot) I get the pain shooting down my leg which is true but will see what he says x


----------



## Nessicle

fatter baby for us sammi! :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Ah no Sammi! Never tell the truth hun always lay it on thick :haha:
> 
> Driving isn't fun when pregnant at all, my stomach gets really tight and sore and the speed bumps are horrible!
> 
> I'll tell him that everytime I stand up at work (and I'm up and down a lot) I get the pain shooting down my leg which is true but will see what he says x

I know! It was my first appointment at the new GP's and he said much planned for the weekend and I replied without thinking saying yea going to enjoy the start of my week off work :(



Nessicle said:


> fatter baby for us sammi! :happydance:

Fatter babies are good :D means we are getting closer!!


----------



## cho

The last few weeks a cup of tea tastes really weird, i can really taste the milk in it, so now i make it real strong and it still tastes weird, now today i have gone of having sugar in it, how bizarre, i normally have 2 sugars and i just made one with half a t-spoon and it still tastes really sugary, whats that all about lol!


----------



## WILSMUM

sammiwry said:


> Lol how could you even think of stealing there lunches!
> 
> Have to admit I brought a cucumber the other day and ate the whole thing in one go with nothing on it :S


It wasn't me :blush: it was the baby!!!!! Lol!!!!
At least I'm in with the year 1 & 2's and not the little reception tots!!!!

I can't believe Wil was in reception last year, doesn't seem possible he was ever that small when he started school!!!! I'm really woried we're gonna lose half of them at lunchtime in this wind! Think I might tie them all together with skipping ropes!!!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

WILSMUM said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Lol how could you even think of stealing there lunches!
> 
> Have to admit I brought a cucumber the other day and ate the whole thing in one go with nothing on it :S
> 
> 
> It wasn't me :blush: it was the baby!!!!! Lol!!!!
> At least I'm in with the year 1 & 2's and not the little reception tots!!!!
> 
> I can't believe Wil was in reception last year, doesn't seem possible he was ever that small when he started school!!!! I'm really woried we're gonna lose half of them at lunchtime in this wind! Think I might tie them all together with skipping ropes!!!!!!Click to expand...

Haha lol! I remember doing a football coaching session at a primary school for my Level 1 badge and it was windy so had to ask to change class as I wasn't sure the reception class would manage as it was so windy!


----------



## Kerrieann

ducky1502 said:


> My nearest birthing centre is about 30mins away, maybe a lil more. OH wants me in a hospital just in case :(

Mine is 30 mins away too hun, and like pixxie said it can take a while to prepare for theatre anyway x



c.holdway said:


> pear crumble that sounds lush and def for brekkie :thumbup:
> 30 weeks wow im going to be bricking it when i get there eek
> Kerri, when you doing a bump pic :)

Was going to do one now but batteries have gone dead and have no new ones :growlmad:



c.holdway said:


> The last few weeks a cup of tea tastes really weird, i can really taste the milk in it, so now i make it real strong and it still tastes weird, now today i have gone of having sugar in it, how bizarre, i normally have 2 sugars and i just made one with half a t-spoon and it still tastes really sugary, whats that all about lol!

Wierd i went off tea at beginning but have started drinking it again but have gone from 2 suhgars to half a sugar too!! Hate it if it tastes too0 sweet lol


----------



## Nessicle

it's amazing how our bodies tell us what we need and don't need! My pic n mix doesnt taste too good now and neither does chocolate really. I'm dying for a wrap though I might have to risk having a reaction to the gluten for one cos I'm so sick of soup and rice and potatoes!


----------



## Kerrieann

yummy i love wraps!! Treat urself ness :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

Don't ask my how 'cos I have no idea, was just talking to my brother who is at uni asking him if he'll be around for my birthday and thought of something I'd like to do for my 21st!!


----------



## Pixxie

How many times a day do you girls get BH? I wasn't expecting mine to be so frequent, I get about 10 a day? :wacko: 

Updating with a 3rd tri bump pic soon! :thumbup:

Oh and does anyone do aquanatal classes? Are they good and how much do you pay for them? 

Yay for the fat babies! :dance: xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

PIxxie that sounds about right to me, but varies depending on what im doing that day, if im really active i can have around 30! but a fairly inactive day i get up to about ten :thumbup: Think chole does aquanatal?


----------



## - Butterfly -

c.holdway said:


> Just to let you know cherry has a baby is on bbc 3 now for anyone who missed it x

 I have just watched it now on iplayer. I cried at the first birth - it was sooo lovely and peaceful. Everything I want but can't have really 



WILSMUM said:


> Having to have a c-section with DS just hadn't crossed my mind at all so I wasn't at all prepared for it. I think I'd pretty much covered all other posibilities and waas due to be induced but when into labour naturally 2 days before. I didn't really have a birth plan because I just wanted what was best for me and baby and you never know what will happen.
> But I would advise everyone to do all they can to avoid having a general because not being awake to witness that baby coming out of yr body by whatever means does make it a lot harder to bond. I had a really tough first 4 or so months with DS, not helped by my OH at the time mind, and what I went through with him as a newborn was really the only reason why I swore i was never going to have anymore children!!!

 I was the same with Mollie - I was booked into the birthing centre but it was full so was on the labour ward. I was meant to be induced but started naturally although had started labouring at home. It was all happening very slowly so they said they needed to induce me anyway so I asked for an epi as I'd heard that inducing was painful. After another 5 hours and 2 hours of pushing they found that Mollie was brow presentation and I had to have a c section anyway so it was lucky I'd had the epi cos it meant I could stay awake and was awake when she arrived.



lozzy21 said:


> Back to work tomorrow :cry:

 Hope work is ok for you. 



KellyC75 said:


> I had a lovely day shopping yesterday...Didnt get home until 8pm! :winkwink:
> 
> However, whilst I was shopping, I had an attack of the most awfull heartburn....:cry: & last nite, I was up for hours, suffering :cry: Gaviscon just wasnt getting rid of it :nope:
> 
> So today, I feel like crying :cry:

 Glad you had a lovely day yesterday. Sorry for your shit night :hugs:



xkirstyx said:


> morning! im sooooo tired! jack has been up since 5.30 :( roll on nap time so i can go back to sleep!
> my heartburn is really bad aswell now and didnt help i had a huge chinese last night lol!
> 
> so my baby girls name im thinking Emily Louise? what u think?

 I think Emily Louise is a sweet name :hugs:



Pixxie said:


> Its a 3rd tri kinda morning for Pixxie! :happydance: I hope it goes really fast, I want to meet my little girl now not in 3 months!
> 
> Didnt sleep very well last night, the wind was flapping my letterbox most of the night but I was convinced at first there was someone at my door at 4am, then I was suddenly very aware that I was 7 months pregnant and in the house by myself. My imagination ran away with me and I was trying to figure out how I would get out of the house if someone broke in :dohh:
> 
> Ive got my anti-d next week too and Im dreading it :( but it means I get seen by the hospital midwives so Ill be asking when/if I have to let them know I want to use the birth pool xx

 yay for 3rd tri :happydance:



Kerrieann said:


> morning ladies, i went to look around edgware birthing center last night and its lovely! The ppols are huge with lights all round the bottom and just looks really relaxing and the rooms have double beds so dh can stay as long as he wants or until we go home! :thumbup: Think im going to book there instaed of a homebirth just to save me abit of money and hassle with the dog!

 Sounds lovely hun :thumbup:


Pixxie said:


> I cant wait to see the birthing centre, hope its as lovely as yours Kerrie!
> 
> I can get away with eating pear crumble and custard for breakfast because Im preggers right? :rofl: xxx

 of course you can - go for it :thumbup:



Nessicle said:


> woo hoo extra fat baby for me! :happydance:




Nessicle said:


> ouch trapped wind is painful when pregnant cos there's nowhere for it to go!
> 
> OMG the wind is horrendous I've had an awful morning this morning, having to walk just under a mile to the next bus stop because it's cheaper at the next one down than mine - since taking Ambrose to the vets it ate in to my monthly bus fare so can't afford it from my stop grr!! Battled with the wind just to get about a foot from the bus stop and the bus flew past me. Arsehole. So then had to walk to the next stop (bump killing by this point) and battling with the wind and rain again tried to take my brolly down cos it really wasn't doing much and it got stuck, just as I was trying to cross the road the bus was there and I can't run for it obviously but managed to get there in time thanks to the traffic lights.
> 
> Got on the bus, only seat available was a sideways seat which makes me feel sick and is mega uncomfortable plus the constant jerky sensation of the bus wobbles your uterus around and it friggin kills!!
> 
> Managed to get a different seat but before I could sit down the bus started off again and I trapped my nerve in my hip with the twisting so been in pain all morning :cry: what a horrid day!!

 aww hun sending you hugs :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

You have all been really chatty again!!! I'm off for a swim now so I'll be back on later.

I might nip to subway or greggs for my lunch after!!


----------



## Kerrieann

mmmm subway!!!! I havnt had that for months!


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> yummy i love wraps!! Treat urself ness :thumbup:

I was a good girl in the end - got some Cerliac Mash soup :thumbup: 

Got enough pain with my hip didnt want to risk any more lol. It's radiating down my leg now it's really painful and if I lift my leg up and put it back down the pain is awful....really panicking I've started with SPD or something :cry:



Pixxie said:


> How many times a day do you girls get BH? I wasn't expecting mine to be so frequent, I get about 10 a day? :wacko:
> 
> Updating with a 3rd tri bump pic soon! :thumbup:
> 
> Oh and does anyone do aquanatal classes? Are they good and how much do you pay for them?
> 
> Yay for the fat babies! :dance: xxx

Loving the new bump piccie!! 

They don't do aquanatal near me (pretty shite Leeds isn't it really lol?!) 

I get BH's about same as that Pixxie but like Kerrie said if I've been walking about more or doing more round the house then I get tons more xx



Kerrieann said:


> PIxxie that sounds about right to me, but varies depending on what im doing that day, if im really active i can have around 30! but a fairly inactive day i get up to about ten :thumbup: Think chole does aquanatal?


----------



## ducky1502

Pixxie said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> My nearest birthing centre is about 30mins away, maybe a lil more. OH wants me in a hospital just in case :(
> 
> Does he know that if you need a section it takes them 30 minutes to prepare theatre? Birthing centres have lower rates of intervention too :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

I am going to look around my local hospital one weekend soon I think and then if I seriously hate it he has said we can maybe think about a birthing centre or another hospital. I'm not too upset with having bubs in hospital, so long as I can use my homeopathy and hypnobirthing without any judgement I'm happy.



Nessicle said:


> woo hoo extra fat baby for me! :happydance:

Yay to ladies with fat babies :thumbup:



WILSMUM said:


> Mornign girls seems like a lot of us had restless nights last night! I was awake at 2 with trapped wind - was really uncomfortable laying down so ended up sleeping half sitting up! and then cause I was drinking a lot of water for my sore throat I was up to the loo every hour! feeling knackered today not helped by the gale force winds I had to battle with when taking DS to school this morning!!!!
> 
> Finally got round to do my bump pics for this week:

Wow your bump is really getting big now :)



Nessicle said:


> Thanks Charlotte - just booked a GP appt for my hip cos it's agony :cry:

I hope he can give you answers and some pain relief hun.



c.holdway said:


> The last few weeks a cup of tea tastes really weird, i can really taste the milk in it, so now i make it real strong and it still tastes weird, now today i have gone of having sugar in it, how bizarre, i normally have 2 sugars and i just made one with half a t-spoon and it still tastes really sugary, whats that all about lol!

Wish I had gone off sugar, it's all I seem to eat!! 



Pixxie said:


> How many times a day do you girls get BH? I wasn't expecting mine to be so frequent, I get about 10 a day? :wacko:
> 
> Updating with a 3rd tri bump pic soon! :thumbup:
> 
> Oh and does anyone do aquanatal classes? Are they good and how much do you pay for them?
> 
> Yay for the fat babies! :dance: xxx

I don't think I've even had BH yet :shrug: everyone is talking about them now, I feel left out lol.



Kerrieann said:


> mmmm subway!!!! I havnt had that for months!

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm subway!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pixxie

My house feels so cold today but my nursery thermometer says its just right to warm :wacko: Think it might be time to put the heating on, goodbye summer :( x


----------



## vicky84

Nessicle said:


> Great facilities at my hospital....NOT!
> 
> *What facilities are available in the delivery rooms at this maternity unit?*
> A private bath/shower attached to the room (en suite)?: In all rooms *NO*
> A private toilet attached to the room (en suite)?: In all rooms *NO*
> Pillows, beanbags, mats, or a birth ball?: In all rooms *NO*
> Midwives available for 1:1 care *not available*
> 
> There's no birth pool at this one only at the Leeds General Infirmary which is in the city centre and too far away plus it's not a very nice hospital - been in there twice for my operations and it was rubbish!


Thats pretty bad, delivery rooms at Rochdale are fab, shower/toilet is onsuite, birth ball in every room and pillows and bean bags available , there is a midwife for each room on at all times theres not a midwife for 2 people or anything, in fact i had 2 that were 100% available for me alone. there is a pool - but whether u get it is whether any1 else using it. Not really an issue for me i very prob wont have time anyway lol i honestly cant fault the care and would be more than 100% happy to go in , they've advised me 2 look at other options due to the fact i got pushing urge with first contraction with Lauren and bad weather that we had last year so i am down for both home and hosp anyway


----------



## Pixxie

I wouldnt worry Ducky, your're not missing much! :haha: They are really annoying! xx


----------



## cho

i was reading about braxton hicks earlier and apparently they happen around 2 times a hour and from like 6 weeks but we dont feel them, some will start to notice mid pregnancy or 3rd trim but some dont feel at all, i never had them till the last week in pregnancy with Bradley


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> My house feels so cold today but my nursery thermometer says its just right to warm :wacko: Think it might be time to put the heating on, goodbye summer :( x

Mark said I'm not allowed the heating on til November cos it's too expensive lol tight ass!



vicky84 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Great facilities at my hospital....NOT!
> 
> *What facilities are available in the delivery rooms at this maternity unit?*
> A private bath/shower attached to the room (en suite)?: In all rooms *NO*
> A private toilet attached to the room (en suite)?: In all rooms *NO*
> Pillows, beanbags, mats, or a birth ball?: In all rooms *NO*
> Midwives available for 1:1 care *not available*
> 
> There's no birth pool at this one only at the Leeds General Infirmary which is in the city centre and too far away plus it's not a very nice hospital - been in there twice for my operations and it was rubbish!
> 
> 
> Thats pretty bad, delivery rooms at Rochdale are fab, shower/toilet is onsuite, birth ball in every room and pillows and bean bags available , there is a midwife for each room on at all times theres not a midwife for 2 people or anything, in fact i had 2 that were 100% available for me alone. there is a pool - but whether u get it is whether any1 else using it. Not really an issue for me i very prob wont have time anyway lol i honestly cant fault the care and would be more than 100% happy to go in , they've advised me 2 look at other options due to the fact i got pushing urge with first contraction with Lauren and bad weather that we had last year so i am down for both home and hosp anywayClick to expand...

Rubbish isnt it?! I mean I can understand not having showers in the rooms but I doubt I'll wanna walk to the nearest toilet in bloody labour! Grr!!! Oh well not much I can do hey? 

Your hospital sounds awesome! x


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> i was reading about braxton hicks earlier and apparently they happen around 2 times a hour and from like 6 weeks but we dont feel them, some will start to notice mid pregnancy or 3rd trim but some dont feel at all, i never had them till the last week in pregnancy with Bradley

I read that too Charlotte - I've had them since about 17 weeks, well the ones I started feeling anyway x


----------



## ducky1502

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My pram is here :D:D:D:D :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cho

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/braxtonhicks/


----------



## cho

i never had a ensuite, but there is one at the birthing centre, i was on a catheter at the end anyway x


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My pram is here :D:D:D:D :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance:


----------



## Pixxie

ducky1502 said:


> OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My pram is here :D:D:D:D :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Weyhey!! :dance: xx


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> My house feels so cold today but my nursery thermometer says its just right to warm :wacko: Think it might be time to put the heating on, goodbye summer :( x
> 
> Mark said I'm not allowed the heating on til November cos it's too expensive lol tight ass!Click to expand...

Im trying to scrape together enough change to get £6 on the card because its on 54p right now :haha: we havn't topped it up since April! x


----------



## mummyclo

Yea, i do aquanatal! 
Its £4.00 for a class, but ive got a swimming card i pay monthly so its less :)


----------



## Nessicle

think I'm gonna have to go home from work.....this pain is horrendous :( xx


----------



## mummyclo

YEY Ducky! :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> think I'm gonna have to go home from work.....this pain is horrendous :( xx

Oh Ness poor you :(
I would go home and rest hun :hugs:


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> think I'm gonna have to go home from work.....this pain is horrendous :( xx

Go home Ness, dont suffer :hugs: xxx


----------



## sammiwry

OMG how hard is it to get to speak to someone about the London Eye?! Almost makes me want to abandon the idea!


----------



## WILSMUM

Ducky ur not the only one not feeling BH - I've not felt any either and didn't with DS!!!


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon chatty ladies - get ready for a massive multiquote! 



ducky1502 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> My friends little girl is called Katelyn and obviously spells it differently. It's such a beautiful name. The little girl is also a red head and is totally GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Im feeling happier about my dates today - I 5checked my notes last night and my scan on 16 June was at 12+2 which makes my dating scan EDD 27th Dec not 31st - its only 5 days but I think I can get the consultant to change it.
> 
> Still sticking with Xmas eve on my ticker and in my mind though as the private scan said that date at 13+1.
> 
> Mizze x
> 
> Must be such a pain in the arse not agreeing with the dates you're given. Luckily mine have only changed or been out by a day, started off december 9th and was confirmed at december 10th.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep-its only a worry if I go over - if they stick to the 31st date and my real date is 24th thats a week over before they would even consider me due!! Katelyn is cute spelt that way too. I really do like the name (good thing really!)
> 
> 
> 
> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> so my baby girls name im thinking Emily Louise? what u think?Click to expand...
> 
> Lovely - a really pretty combination.
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Its a 3rd tri kinda morning for Pixxie! :happydance: I hope it goes really fast, I want to meet my little girl now not in 3 months!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for third tri!
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies, i went to look around edgware birthing center last night and its lovely! The ppols are huge with lights all round the bottom and just looks really relaxing and the rooms have double beds so dh can stay as long as he wants or until we go home! :thumbup: Think im going to book there instaed of a homebirth just to save me abit of money and hassle with the dog!Click to expand...
> 
> oooh lucky you - there is a youtube video of my birth centre thats all I get -no looksee at all not even with the antenatal classes!! Oooh tried to post link and my post went all weird - if you goggle Swansea Birthing centre video- it should be the first link - as I said its on youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> woo hoo extra fat baby for me! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :wohoo: that means I only have 1 week to fatter baby!!
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> Mornign girls seems like a lot of us had restless nights last night! I was awake at 2 with trapped wind - was really uncomfortable laying down so ended up sleeping half sitting up! and then cause I was drinking a lot of water for my sore throat I was up to the loo every hour! feeling knackered today not helped by the gale force winds I had to battle with when taking DS to school this morning!!!!
> 
> Finally got round to do my bump pics for this week:Click to expand...
> 
> Great bump pic wilsmum. Very windy here too - but it very often is this time of year (or in October at least) when I lived in England for years I really missed the wind! Weird eh! :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> ouch trapped wind is painful when pregnant cos there's nowhere for it to go!
> 
> OMG the wind is horrendous I've had an awful morning this morning, having to walk just under a mile to the next bus stop because it's cheaper at the next one down than mine - since taking Ambrose to the vets it ate in to my monthly bus fare so can't afford it from my stop grr!! Battled with the wind just to get about a foot from the bus stop and the bus flew past me. Arsehole. So then had to walk to the next stop (bump killing by this point) and battling with the wind and rain again tried to take my brolly down cos it really wasn't doing much and it got stuck, just as I was trying to cross the road the bus was there and I can't run for it obviously but managed to get there in time thanks to the traffic lights.
> 
> Got on the bus, only seat available was a sideways seat which makes me feel sick and is mega uncomfortable plus the constant jerky sensation of the bus wobbles your uterus around and it friggin kills!!
> 
> Managed to get a different seat but before I could sit down the bus started off again and I trapped my nerve in my hip with the twisting so been in pain all morning :cry: what a horrid day!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hugs - I saw your later posts - go home if you are in that much pain hon - sounds like sciatica rather than spd but thats only from my knowledge of my Dad's and friends sciatica.
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I've even had BH yet :shrug: everyone is talking about them now, I feel left out lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Me either!
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My pram is here :D:D:D:D :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh which one is it - exciting!!
> 
> Dr gave me gaviscon on prescription - yay! But its quite a small bottle -will definately have used it up in a week! :dohh:
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ness come camp at mine in dec n then u can go Rochdale infirmary lol! I'd go there of I had to but shame there's only 1pool, although I do know people who've used it so its not always engaged...just when I'm around lol!! 

Ive not had much of an appetite either, lol I still have a fat ass tho :haha:
I'm bored this afternoon! 

Yay on the pram ducky that was quick! Pics please lol!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

What does my ticker say ladies? It's shown as 27wks on ere (phone) I'm sure it was right on the pc 27+3??

Oh n I've only had a few bh's that I've noticed? I didn't get any with Aimee tho tbh


----------



## mummyclo

It says 27 + 3 to me Nikki :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

So strange it's not updated on my phone! Thanks hun :)


----------



## mummyclo

Nikki, did you have a home birth with Aimee? Im assuming she is your first? Just trying to work out what is best for me :)


----------



## Nessicle

nikki-lou25 said:


> Ness come camp at mine in dec n then u can go Rochdale infirmary lol! I'd go there of I had to but shame there's only 1pool, although I do know people who've used it so its not always engaged...just when I'm around lol!!
> 
> Ive not had much of an appetite either, lol I still have a fat ass tho :haha:
> I'm bored this afternoon!
> 
> Yay on the pram ducky that was quick! Pics please lol!!!

ha ha yeah I will do :haha: I've not been overly impressed with the Leeds NHS Trust ever to be honest so don't expect anything else lol x



mummyclo said:


> It says 27 + 3 to me Nikki :)




nikki-lou25 said:


> So strange it's not updated on my phone! Thanks hun :)

yep its showing 27+3 to me too x


----------



## Nessicle

I'm home anyway so laid in bed now relaxing - it feels better already! Mizze I hope you're right and it is sciatica - perhaps it is and Ive just badly trapped the nerve this morning getting on the bus funny! 

Yay for your pram ducky you need to put piccies on!

xx


----------



## cho

Just been to see mw, it was a diff mw today as mine is on holiday.
She was actually my mw with Bradley.
Well my mw hasnt booked me in for anti-d, she rang hospital and they cant get me in till 23rd now and its down the hospital, what idiots!
she measured me, and im measuring 28 so great, head down:thumbup:
She also weighed me and i am 1lb lighter than pre-pregnancy, she was very impressed lol


----------



## cho

oh blood pressure is quite low again 80 over 60


----------



## nikki-lou25

mummyclo said:


> Nikki, did you have a home birth with Aimee? Im assuming she is your first? Just trying to work out what is best for me :)

Yeh madam was my first and born at home :) I looked at lots of stats etc but I kinda already has my heart set on it. I wanted one all along but had low placenta so it was only comfirmed that it moved at 36wks so I bought everything last minute.
Everyone is different but for me n hubby it was the best option! Obviously i didn't/don't want to transfer but would if needed!


----------



## nikki-lou25

c.holdway said:


> oh blood pressure is quite low again 80 over 60

Aw crap about anti d hun. It's same day as my bloods, we can both b spiked on the same day. Yay for head down n measuring right though!


----------



## xkirstyx

omg my back is killing me!!!!! anyone want a 10month old so i can relax???


----------



## cho

nikki-lou25 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> oh blood pressure is quite low again 80 over 60
> 
> Aw crap about anti d hun. It's same day as my bloods, we can both b spiked on the same day. Yay for head down n measuring right though!Click to expand...

yer its annoying, i had my bloods though they were ok :thumbup:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> mmmm subway!!!! I havnt had that for months!

 Didn't have subway in the end - I had greggs!! Chicken bake and it was yummy!!



ducky1502 said:


> OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My pram is here :D:D:D:D :happydance::happydance::happydance:

wooo hooooooooooooooo



Pixxie said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> My house feels so cold today but my nursery thermometer says its just right to warm :wacko: Think it might be time to put the heating on, goodbye summer :( x
> 
> Mark said I'm not allowed the heating on til November cos it's too expensive lol tight ass!Click to expand...
> 
> Im trying to scrape together enough change to get £6 on the card because its on 54p right now :haha: we havn't topped it up since April! xClick to expand...

 We light our fire in the evening but I still have the fan on me when in bed cos I get so hot!!



Pixxie said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> think I'm gonna have to go home from work.....this pain is horrendous :( xx
> 
> Go home Ness, dont suffer :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

 I agree but after reading on I see you have anyway! Hope you feel better :flower:



c.holdway said:


> oh blood pressure is quite low again 80 over 60

 do you have to do something with your bp being low? Do you have any symptoms? :shrug:



xkirstyx said:


> omg my back is killing me!!!!! anyone want a 10month old so i can relax???

 aww hun - hope your back feels better soon :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls....Still have terrible heartburn & nothing is helping :cry:

Im gonna catch up with all your news now :coffee:



hopefully2 said:


> I'm officially the most pregnant I've ever been! DD was a few hours old at this stage of my last pregnancy!


That is fantastic news....:happydance:



mummyclo said:


> Ive had No boob leakage at all! :(
> Im kind of glad but sort of worried, as i want to bf :(

Dont be worried, your colostrum & milk will come in when it is needed, when your LO arrives :baby:....

I have never leaked (or been able to squeeze anything out) & with DS2 I had so much milk it was outa control! :wacko: Now worry! :haha:



c.holdway said:


> what about now grr
> 
> <a href="https://www.expectnet.com/logingame.php?game_name=DeanandCharlottes"><img src="https://www.expectnet.com/111716/dc109732/banner1.png" border="0"></a>

I had so many problems with this site, so I set up one with 'mybabysweepstake' its so much easier & you can even add photos & details of previous children :winkwink:

Only drawback is, some people dont wanna enter their email....Although the website assure they wont use it :thumbup:


----------



## cho

No she didnt say i had to :shrug:
i was feeling dizzy but thats not so bad anymore and she just said if you faint its not a problem its how u fall so if u feel dizzy just sit, but i have had bad palpations which is also a sign of low blood pressure and feeling nauseus but i dont know if thats just pregancy symptoms anyway. I love gregs :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze said:


> Dr gave me gaviscon on prescription - yay! But its quite a small bottle -will definately have used it up in a week! :dohh:
> 
> Mizze x

 I don't know why give you a small bottle cos it just means you'll be back for some more - surely it's more cost effective to give the bigger bottle! :shrug:



nikki-lou25 said:


> What does my ticker say ladies? It's shown as 27wks on ere (phone) I'm sure it was right on the pc 27+3??
> 
> Oh n I've only had a few bh's that I've noticed? I didn't get any with Aimee tho tbh

 yep showing 27 + 3 to me too :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

c.holdway said:


> No she didnt say i had to :shrug:
> i was feeling dizzy but thats not so bad anymore and she just said if you faint its not a problem its how u fall so if u feel dizzy just sit, but i have had bad palpations which is also a sign of low blood pressure and feeling nauseus but i dont know if thats just pregancy symptoms anyway. I love gregs :)

So you need to be careful with the feeling dizzy bit in case you pass out. Thankfully doesn't sound like it's mega dangerous as high bp causing pre-eclampsia. yeah really enjoyed my chicken bake :thumbup: I also had a belgium bun but only just had time to eat that.

I did 22 lengths at swimming - well chuffed with myself!!


----------



## sammiwry

I've just made my back go into spasm hoovering


----------



## cho

oh no high blood pressure is far worse, low is n ot really a problem just a nuiscance is u have symptoms i suppose

Bradley is poorly he has a cold and now a sore nose :(


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Kelly - sorry to hear you're still suffering with heartburn xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Well I hope you feel better soon and Bradley too xx


----------



## ducky1502

Well once my pram had arrived I had to go out so it's still all packed up. OH should be home about 5.30ish so we'll open it together :) I hope it hasn't been damaged being delivered. Wow I now have an icandy peach hehe.

Awwww that's a shame charlotte, thinking you were getting your anti d and then now. I'm crapping myself about mine on friday. :thumbup: for good measurements, blood pressure etc though!! I have low blood pressure which made my morning sickness a million times worse and I get dizzy and light headed but nothing mega.

Feel better soon Ness :flower: you seem to be in so much pain, it can't be any fun at all.


----------



## nikki-lou25

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! 

Do I feel better?? Nope!! 

I have a little girl who is seriously trying my patience today lol, she's so tearful and has refused naps all day. Now shes throwing a tantrum because I wouldnt let her have my empty mug! *headbutts wall* lol!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

omg ducky I bet you can't wait for dh to get home!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

nikki-lou25 said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> Do I feel better?? Nope!!
> 
> I have a little girl who is seriously trying my patience today lol, she's so tearful and has refused naps all day. Now shes throwing a tantrum because I wouldnt let her have my empty mug! *headbutts wall* lol!!

 Aww hun I really don't know what to say :shrug: Just sending you big hugs :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I've just been to boots with my vouchers from their baby club. I got 2 packs of pampers nappies, boots changing bag, pregnacare and boots stretch marks oil - it come up on the till as £49 but after the vouchers it came to just over £12!!! bargain!! Oh and I earned 386 advantage points!!


----------



## ducky1502

nikki-lou25 said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> Do I feel better?? Nope!!
> 
> I have a little girl who is seriously trying my patience today lol, she's so tearful and has refused naps all day. Now shes throwing a tantrum because I wouldnt let her have my empty mug! *headbutts wall* lol!!

Oh dear, what a little madam! Hopefully it will mean she sleeps well tonight if she hasn't had a nap. If not I suggest sound proofing a room and locking her in it :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

- Butterfly - said:


> I've just been to boots with my vouchers from their baby club. I got 2 packs of pampers nappies, boots changing bag, pregnacare and boots stretch marks oil - it come up on the till as £49 but after the vouchers it came to just over £12!!! bargain!! Oh and I earned 386 advantage points!!

BARGAIN!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> I've just been to boots with my vouchers from their baby club. I got 2 packs of pampers nappies, boots changing bag, pregnacare and boots stretch marks oil - it come up on the till as £49 but after the vouchers it came to just over £12!!! bargain!! Oh and I earned 386 advantage points!!

What a bargin!


----------



## mummyclo

OMG What is wrong with my bladder today!?! 
Been to the loo about 40 times, no exaggeration :cry:


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> OMG What is wrong with my bladder today!?!
> Been to the loo about 40 times, no exaggeration :cry:

 Are you drinking more?? Maybe you have a bit of an infection? :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

Nope and Nope :(


----------



## Mizze

c.holdway said:


> *Well my mw hasnt booked me in for anti-d,* she rang hospital and they cant get me in till 23rd now and its down the hospital, what idiots!
> she measured me, *and im measuring 28 so great, head down*
> She also weighed me and *i am 1lb lighter than pre-pregnancy*, she was very impressed lol

Well how annoying of your normal mw! And congrats on being right size and head down. But I might have to start shoving cream cakes into you to make myself feel better about my weight gain!! :blush:



KellyC75 said:


> Hi Girls....Still have terrible heartburn & nothing is helping :cry:


Aw hunny I sympathise sometimes nothing but time does it. :hug: Its awful isnt it. 



- Butterfly - said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Dr gave me gaviscon on prescription - yay! But its quite a small bottle -will definately have used it up in a week! :dohh:
> 
> Mizze x
> 
> I don't know why give you a small bottle cos it just means you'll be back for some more - surely it's more cost effective to give the bigger bottle! :shrug:Click to expand...

Well you would think wouldnt you! I am hoping to ring next time and see if I can get it on repeat otherwise it will mean weekly trips to the Dr for gaviscon - now theres a waste of everyones time! 



- Butterfly - said:


> I did 22 lengths at swimming - well chuffed with myself!!

Very impressed! 



sammiwry said:


> I've just made my back go into spasm hoovering

Ouch hon - are you okay? 



- Butterfly - said:


> I've just been to boots with my vouchers from their baby club. I got 2 packs of pampers nappies, boots changing bag, pregnacare and boots stretch marks oil - it come up on the till as £49 but after the vouchers it came to just over £12!!! bargain!! Oh and I earned 386 advantage points!!

Wow you did well - must get myself together and sort that out.



nikki-lou25 said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> Do I feel better?? Nope!!
> 
> I have a little girl who is seriously trying my patience today lol, she's so tearful and has refused naps all day. Now shes throwing a tantrum because I wouldnt let her have my empty mug! *headbutts wall* lol!!

Oh dear! 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

I'm ok now thanks, warren rubbed it for me when he got home and I'm snuggled up on the sofa under sponge bob duvet


----------



## Xaviersmom

Had my first pre-natal water aerobics class last night! It felt so nice to be in the water.. It's a fun class, can't wait until tomorrow night... next class!

Went out for breakfast with an old friend and DS this morning. She was kind enough to give in to my demands and tell me when my baby shower is. Oct 9th! I'm a bit of a control freak, so not knowing when/where has been bugging me. I made the invite list for my sister, but she's left me out of the loop otherwise.

DH and DS both decided to lie their faces on my bump last night. Each was rewarded with a kick to the head by LO. Guess we know who is in charge here!

She's so active all the time, I hope she calms down when she comes out. LOL

YAY 3rd tri! 2 more weeks and we are all there!


----------



## calliebaby

Xaviersmom said:


> Went out for breakfast with an old friend and DS this morning. She was kind enough to give in to my demands and tell me when my baby shower is. Oct 9th!


My baby shower is on the 9th as well!!!


----------



## Xaviersmom

calliebaby said:


> My baby shower is on the 9th as well!!!

YAY! I hate being the center of attention, usually I'm the one throwing these things..... But I'm super excited about all the teeny little baby things.


----------



## Mizze

Xaviersmom said:


> Had my first pre-natal water aerobics class last night! It felt so nice to be in the water.. It's a fun class, can't wait until tomorrow night... next class!
> 
> Went out for breakfast with an old friend and DS this morning. She was kind enough to give in to my demands and tell me when my baby shower is. Oct 9th! I'm a bit of a control freak, so not knowing when/where has been bugging me. I made the invite list for my sister, but she's left me out of the loop otherwise.
> 
> DH and DS both decided to lie their faces on my bump last night. Each was rewarded with a kick to the head by LO. Guess we know who is in charge here!
> 
> She's so active all the time, I hope she calms down when she comes out. LOL
> 
> YAY 3rd tri! 2 more weeks and we are all there!




calliebaby said:


> My baby shower is on the 9th as well!!!

Am jealous of you both - we dont really seem to do that here - have never been to one or heard of one in my circle. Shame! 

Xaviersmom - I am also jealous of your antenatal classes - the only ones near me are in the middle of the day - no use to me until I give up work. You would have thought there was enough demand to have one in the evenings for pregnant working mums to be! But no apparently not. 
Sammi - glad you are okay - am snuggled up on the sofa too - autumn has come early here thats for sure - there is a real bite to that wind. But hey at least it didnt rain all day like yesterday! 

I am on double figures tomorrow - I remember thinking that 199 days was so far away i was sure id never reach it and here I am going for 99 days! :yipee:

Mizzex


----------



## ducky1502

I'd love to have a baby shower but no one has the time to organise me one and I really can't be bothered to arrange one myself lol. So I shall simply demand presents without the party :rofl:


----------



## Pixxie

ducky1502 said:


> I'd love to have a baby shower but no one has the time to organise me one and I really can't be bothered to arrange one myself lol. So I shall simply demand presents without the party :rofl:

:rofl: 

My MIL is throwing me and my SIL a joint one, I pointed out to her yesterday that SIL only has 10 weeks left and she went into a bit of a panic and said she better get a move on lol 

Homemade beef and veg pie with mash for tea, can't wait we're starving! LO has her feet in my ribs again demanding food :haha: xxx


----------



## cho

mmmmmmmm homemade pie, i had a chicken salad boring!
my mum has just bought me a box of heroes round yum, some serious scoffing... dont worry about cream cakes lol xx


----------



## cho

oh my gosh i didnt even know ppl had baby showers over here i thought it was american, noone obviously cares enough to throw me one :(
I def couldnt do it myself cos then i would really look desperate for gifts :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

Have you ladies moved to third tri?? xx


----------



## mummyclo

I had Lovely Chilli made by OH! :)
Love him :blush:


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to have a baby shower but no one has the time to organise me one and I really can't be bothered to arrange one myself lol. So I shall simply demand presents without the party :rofl:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> My MIL is throwing me and my SIL a joint one, I pointed out to her yesterday that SIL only has 10 weeks left and she went into a bit of a panic and said she better get a move on lol
> 
> *Homemade beef and veg pie with mash for tea, can't wait we're starving! LO has her feet in my ribs again demanding food  xxx*Click to expand...

Mmmmm <drool>

We are having pork - I think I will do a mushroom, yogurt & something based sauce and stir fry veg & rice. Depending whats in the fridge/cupboard. Had a buffet lunch out at after a meeting today - not very healthy I am afraid. So need to up the veg intake this evening

Eruugggh - indigestion hitting bigtime at the moment - must find my gaviscon.

Mizze x


----------



## - Butterfly -

ducky1502 said:


> I'd love to have a baby shower but no one has the time to organise me one and I really can't be bothered to arrange one myself lol. So I shall simply demand presents without the party :rofl:

 :rofl:

Yes they're not all that common in England - and I only know of one friend who has had one. I doubt whether any of my family or friends would think about organising it and feel it's a bit cheeky to be organising one myself!! TBH we've got alot of stuff anyway.

Yummy to the homemade pie. We've had pork baguettes which were nice. DH has just got to go to B&Q and is bringing back yummy mint aero mcflurries!!! :icecream:


----------



## - Butterfly -

mayb_baby said:


> Have you ladies moved to third tri?? xx

 Our thread isn't allowed in 3rd tri - it has to stay here in the lounge area. :growlmad:


----------



## mayb_baby

why??


----------



## Pixxie

I think its because we talk too much :haha: xx


----------



## mayb_baby

lool oh well I feel like I belong in the 3rd tri but Im scared too
I just think I have past second tri discussions now :( xx


----------



## sammiwry

I had chicken stir fry and for once in the 18 months me and warren have been together I added vegetables to mine as I normally can't be bothered for just me but feel so much fuller now!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Because we talk too much! :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

mayb_baby said:


> lool oh well I feel like I belong in the 3rd tri but Im scared too
> I just think I have past second tri discussions now :( xx

You're only a week off, I moved over at 26 weeks because I felt the same. No one in 3rd tri will mind if you sneak over a week early :winkwink: x


----------



## Mizze

A lot of us feel the same about 2nd tri (and ive nearly 2 weeks left in 2nd tri!) I have posted occasionally in 3rd tri and still post sometimes in 2nd tri but mostly in here now - until we are all 3rd tri we are in limbo a bit I think. 

They seem to have moved all the longest threads into here - all the monthlies plus the largest ongoing threads have been dumped in here! 

Mizze


----------



## Pixxie

They must be sick of seeing us Mizzie :haha: xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

There's nothing stopping us from commenting on topics in 3rd tri or even starting our own thread - everyone is really friendly.

Maybe when we're all at 27 weeks we should start a new thread with a slightly different name in 3rd tri - see if we can fool admin :rofl:


----------



## Kerrieann

Butterfly i did think of that lol....


----------



## Pixxie

:rofl: I dont think it would take them long to figure us out xx


----------



## mayb_baby

I Like it :) xx


----------



## mayb_baby

yeah when it gets to like 100pages :haha: xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Which would be after about 2 days :haha: :rofl:


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann said:


> Which would be after about 2 days :haha: :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Pixxie

:haha: xx


----------



## mrsbling

- Butterfly - said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> We've had pork baguettes which were nice. DH has just got to go to B&Q and is bringing back yummy mint aero mcflurries!!! :icecream:
> 
> Oooh I so want a Mint Aero McFlurry now!!!!! and I dont have any choccies in the house as a back up either ...... knew I should have bought that huge tin of Roses when I went to tesco last night!!!!!
> 
> Chicken baguettes for us tonight, as I am really tired and want to go to bed!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## - Butterfly -

He's not back yet MrsB and it's all I can think about!! lol I bet the bloody machine will be broke too - normally is when I REALLY want one!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrie - how about someone starts a thread called Who's having a baby in December?!! and then we can all join in!! :rofl:


----------



## mrsbling

Ive had some very strange feelings today.... feels like LO is walking on the inside of my stomach (well moving legs or something along the front). Its such a strange feeling and keeps catching me off guard lol :haha:

Think shes got her feet in my ribs now!!!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Which would be after about 2 days :haha: :rofl:

Nah quicker depending how chatty we are all feeling


----------



## mrsbling

- Butterfly - said:


> He's not back yet MrsB and it's all I can think about!! lol I bet the bloody machine will be broke too - normally is when I REALLY want one!!

I am sure he will bring you back an alternative if thats the case..... he wouldnt dream of coming back empty handed would he? 

Oooh something like a mint Feast ice cream would be a good alternative or after eight mints .... I am starting to sound like a chocoholic now arent I :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

nah I think he'd come back empty handed!! although I'm thinking mint matchmakers now would make an excellent alternative!! And yes you do sound like a chocoholic!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

I've had no feet in my ribs - in fact very little about my belly button really :shrug:


----------



## mayb_baby

mines moving up now I have bubs kicks getting alot higher xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

- Butterfly - said:


> I've had no feet in my ribs - in fact very little about my belly button really :shrug:

21st December wooohooo :happydance::happydance:
Only seeing that now :) 
xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

mayb_baby said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> I've had no feet in my ribs - in fact very little about my belly button really :shrug:
> 
> 21st December wooohooo :happydance::happydance:
> Only seeing that now :)
> xxxClick to expand...

awww yeah although I'll probably be before cos of elective c section :blush:


----------



## ducky1502

I'm so upset right now :( my pram isn't what I expected. I waited in TWO days for delivery of my perfect pram and it's not perfect.

Firstly I was told no scuffs or marks and the chassis has quite a lot, plus some of the icandy logo has been scratched off. I could handle this if it was the only problem. But the seat won't fit into the chassis properly :( one side will fit in if you push really hard but the other side will only fit into the chassis if you SLAM it and I can't do it :( I'm not strong enough. We bought it off a person, not a shop and I'm heart broken. I'm sat in my living room looking at my pram and I'm just SO gutted, I wanted this SO much and I was SO excited but now I just cry when I look at it.

Sorry to moan. OH doesn't seem to understand why I'm so upset about it so thought I'd have a whinge on here.


----------



## - Butterfly -

aww Ducky that's awful hun. Can you return it to the person? I would be feeling exactly the same as you. xx


----------



## ducky1502

I've emailed him to see what he says. I dunno what i'm expecting him to say or even what I want. I'm just so upset :( so gutted!


----------



## mayb_baby

- Butterfly - said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> I've had no feet in my ribs - in fact very little about my belly button really :shrug:
> 
> 21st December wooohooo :happydance::happydance:
> Only seeing that now :)
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> awww yeah although I'll probably be before cos of elective c section :blush:Click to expand...

I think I'm going to need one as bubs seems to be big I had to go to hospital as he was making me bleed, hes putting a lot of pressure on my small frame and causing cervix erosion. :wacko: but its not anything to worry about xxx


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> I've emailed him to see what he says. I dunno what i'm expecting him to say or even what I want. I'm just so upset :( so gutted!

Ahhh sorry to hear that Ducky - its so frustrating when people do not describe things accurately. I am sure he will sort something out for you hun x :hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

That&#8217;s unfair and v. unfortunate hunny I hope you get it all sorted and you can get a refund or something cause if its hard for you to do you would prob end up getting another one after a few months anyway xxx


----------



## vicky84

Nessicle said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> My house feels so cold today but my nursery thermometer says its just right to warm :wacko: Think it might be time to put the heating on, goodbye summer :( x
> 
> Mark said I'm not allowed the heating on til November cos it's too expensive lol tight ass!
> 
> 
> 
> vicky84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Great facilities at my hospital....NOT!
> 
> *What facilities are available in the delivery rooms at this maternity unit?*
> A private bath/shower attached to the room (en suite)?: In all rooms *NO*
> A private toilet attached to the room (en suite)?: In all rooms *NO*
> Pillows, beanbags, mats, or a birth ball?: In all rooms *NO*
> Midwives available for 1:1 care *not available*
> 
> There's no birth pool at this one only at the Leeds General Infirmary which is in the city centre and too far away plus it's not a very nice hospital - been in there twice for my operations and it was rubbish!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats pretty bad, delivery rooms at Rochdale are fab, shower/toilet is onsuite, birth ball in every room and pillows and bean bags available , there is a midwife for each room on at all times theres not a midwife for 2 people or anything, in fact i had 2 that were 100% available for me alone. there is a pool - but whether u get it is whether any1 else using it. Not really an issue for me i very prob wont have time anyway lol i honestly cant fault the care and would be more than 100% happy to go in , they've advised me 2 look at other options due to the fact i got pushing urge with first contraction with Lauren and bad weather that we had last year so i am down for both home and hosp anywayClick to expand...
> 
> Rubbish isnt it?! I mean I can understand not having showers in the rooms but I doubt I'll wanna walk to the nearest toilet in bloody labour! Grr!!! Oh well not much I can do hey?
> 
> Your hospital sounds awesome! xClick to expand...

i didnt even go to the toilet lol and then after delivery when i went it just hurt lol but hey put a catheter in during labour to help her down faster so i didnt need 2 go


----------



## vicky84

mayb_baby said:


> I think I'm going to need one as bubs seems to be big I had to go to hospital as he was making me bleed, hes putting a lot of pressure on my small frame and causing cervix erosion. :wacko: but its not anything to worry about xxx

Is yr pic at the side your bump now????


----------



## - Butterfly -

mayb_baby said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> I've had no feet in my ribs - in fact very little about my belly button really :shrug:
> 
> 21st December wooohooo :happydance::happydance:
> Only seeing that now :)
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> awww yeah although I'll probably be before cos of elective c section :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'm going to need one as bubs seems to be big I had to go to hospital as he was making me bleed, hes putting a lot of pressure on my small frame and causing cervix erosion. :wacko: but its not anything to worry about xxxClick to expand...

Hope you're ok. So we've got same due date and may end up with same cs date?! I have placenta praevia and will have a scan at 34 weeks so may not have a choice anyway.


----------



## Nut_Shake

I'm annoyeddddd skfjgnsweilfnsjdnflanefojwenfonwekfmclajzcsfaaf swmj a\kku iuweiu 

Yes, thats how annoyed i am. I started a thread about me maybe not being allowed a caesarean. Some peoples replies just really annoy me! I'm probably just being an emotional spaz. Ugh.


----------



## mayb_baby

- Butterfly - said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> I've had no feet in my ribs - in fact very little about my belly button really :shrug:
> 
> 21st December wooohooo :happydance::happydance:
> Only seeing that now :)
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> awww yeah although I'll probably be before cos of elective c section :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'm going to need one as bubs seems to be big I had to go to hospital as he was making me bleed, hes putting a lot of pressure on my small frame and causing cervix erosion. :wacko: but its not anything to worry about xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hope you're ok. So we've got same due date and may end up with same cs date?! I have placenta praevia and will have a scan at 34 weeks so may not have a choice anyway.Click to expand...

awwh hope your OK :hugs: I dnno yet either depends if he continues to grow large xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

Nut_Shake said:


> I'm annoyeddddd skfjgnsweilfnsjdnflanefojwenfonwekfmclajzcsfaaf swmj a\kku iuweiu
> 
> Yes, thats how annoyed i am. I started a thread about me maybe not being allowed a caesarean. Some peoples replies just really annoy me! I'm probably just being an emotional spaz. Ugh.

:hugs: If you go private you can get one hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Thanks :) But my doctor said today 'you can go private but that's not going to be possible now'. I didn't ask what he meant because i was annoyed with everything he'd already said about it. Maybe he's just a doughnut?


----------



## mayb_baby

:haha: If your willing to pay you will get private for deff, it's up to you but I read up NHS do not do elective CSection, they will not give one unless 'they' feel it's needed sounds a joke to me personally especially sice your having twins or in any multiple pregnancy xxx


----------



## KellyC75

So here I am 2.30am :cry: Ive been awake & in pain since Midnight :cry:

I went to the doctors last nite & explained that gaviscon (or anything else) wasnt working & he prescribed me tablets

Said if they dont work, I have to go get more....But the next ones havent been around for very long & although they are safe, they dont know so much about them :nope:

I am so, so tired....No real sleep for 2 nites now :sleep:


----------



## cho

kelly im with you there, i have had awful heartburn, i didnt kniow there was anything else i could take, rennies and gaviscon dont help it anymore, i keep being a bringing up the acid at night too.
I woke up starving last night and again wide awake, i have been up with ds since 5.30 as he is poorly :( stupid cold !!


----------



## spencerbear

Sorry all you girls are haivng a hard time of it right now. (touches lots of wood) thankfully i havent had heartburn bad this time, so far, but i remember hat it was like.

Sorry your cnsultant is being a pain for you, Nat.

I lost my multi quote and you lot talked far too much yesterday for me to go back and find it all now. So really sorry if i missed anyone x x

I got signed off for 2 weeks and then told to take my maternity leave. He also said ive got to rest now until baby arrives....and ive got loads to do still.

:dohh::dohh: Ive been sat moaning to a friend of mine and my ex partner on FB this morning and turns out she has ovarian cancer and has just had an operation to have it removed, she starts chemo in a couple of weeks and might never have her own kids........i feel awful now doing all that moaning as im having number 5 and she hasnt had any and is only 25 :cry::cry:


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> I've had no feet in my ribs - in fact very little about my belly button really :shrug:

Me either Butterfly 



ducky1502 said:


> I'm so upset right now :( my pram isn't what I expected. I waited in TWO days for delivery of my perfect pram and it's not perfect.
> 
> Firstly I was told no scuffs or marks and the chassis has quite a lot, plus some of the icandy logo has been scratched off. I could handle this if it was the only problem. But the seat won't fit into the chassis properly :( one side will fit in if you push really hard but the other side will only fit into the chassis if you SLAM it and I can't do it :( I'm not strong enough. We bought it off a person, not a shop and I'm heart broken. I'm sat in my living room looking at my pram and I'm just SO gutted, I wanted this SO much and I was SO excited but now I just cry when I look at it.
> 
> Sorry to moan. OH doesn't seem to understand why I'm so upset about it so thought I'd have a whinge on here.

Oh hon! I do hope you get it sorted - was it from ebay? Or through another site? 


Nut_Shake said:


> I'm annoyeddddd skfjgnsweilfnsjdnflanefojwenfonwekfmclajzcsfaaf swmj a\kku iuweiu
> 
> Yes, thats how annoyed i am. I started a thread about me maybe not being allowed a caesarean. Some peoples replies just really annoy me! I'm probably just being an emotional spaz. Ugh.

Am sure you arent just emotional people can be weirdly (to my way of thinking) forceful about how other people should give birth. :hug: Dont understand your consultant saying its too late to go private!! How can that be? 



KellyC75 said:


> So here I am 2.30am :cry: Ive been awake & in pain since Midnight :cry:
> 
> I went to the doctors last nite & explained that gaviscon (or anything else) wasnt working & he prescribed me tablets
> 
> Said if they dont work, I have to go get more....But the next ones havent been around for very long & although they are safe, they dont know so much about them :nope:
> 
> I am so, so tired....No real sleep for 2 nites now :sleep:




c.holdway said:


> kelly im with you there, i have had awful heartburn, i didnt kniow there was anything else i could take, rennies and gaviscon dont help it anymore, i keep being a bringing up the acid at night too.
> I woke up starving last night and again wide awake, i have been up with ds since 5.30 as he is poorly :( stupid cold !!

Oh girls how horrible. Kelly maybe the ones he prescribed will help and you wont have to get the others. 

I have noticed I can affect my heartburn quite a lot depending on what I eat - is there anything that seems to kick it off really badly? 



spencerbear said:


> I got signed off for 2 weeks and then told to take my maternity leave. He also said ive got to rest now until baby arrives....and ive got loads to do still.
> 
> :dohh::dohh: Ive been sat moaning to a friend of mine and my ex partner on FB this morning and turns out she has ovarian cancer and has just had an operation to have it removed, she starts chemo in a couple of weeks and might never have her own kids........i feel awful now doing all that moaning as im having number 5 and she hasnt had any and is only 25 :cry::cry:

Spencerbear I thought you couldnt me made to take your maternity until 4 weeks before your EDD? Until then there is no reason why you cant be off sick. 

Sorry about your friend. It must be very very hard for her :hugs: Are they planning egg harvesting, before the chemo? 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Well girls.... after endless crying last night I have got through the storm and I'm trying to sort out my pram problems rationally. OH thinks he can fix the seat issue and I even managed to click it into place all by myself this morning so maybe there is hope lol. The chassis is chrome and it was always inevitable that we would never be able to keep it perfect so the scuffs are acceptable IF they give us some of our money back. So right now I'm trying to send the seller pics of the scuffs and hopefully will be able to arrange something between us. OH wants £50 back minimum (we spent £450) otherwise he wants to send it back :( The guy did state that it was scuff free and I even have the e-mail still. Do you think £50 back is a bit much?!


----------



## mummyclo

I would just ask for my money back if it were me, especially if he stated it was scuff free etc :(
Sorry about your pram :hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

He gets the ex demo ones to sell on for icandy, they told him it was scuff free and only had marks on the wheels. So he didn't even open the packaging and just sent it as it was. Apparently it's not the first time icandy have given him something scuffed and failed to mention it. I want this pram so much :( not sure OH is going to let me keep it though.


----------



## mummyclo

Awww hunni, mayb he will exchange it for one with no scuffs?
:hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

It's the only sweetpea one he has :( he has a couple in tomato and I know another woman selling her one in tomato. Basically is we send this one back and still want sweetpea then we will have to order new. If he can offer us a mega discount then we will both be happy but I really doubt that.


----------



## mummyclo

Oh Ducky i don't know what to say! I know is rubbish when you have your heart set on something :(


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> He gets the ex demo ones to sell on for icandy, they told him it was scuff free and only had marks on the wheels. So he didn't even open the packaging and just sent it as it was. Apparently it's not the first time icandy have given him something scuffed and failed to mention it. I want this pram so much :( not sure OH is going to let me keep it though.

:hugs: hope it gets sorted for you hun x


----------



## WILSMUM

you woulda thought if hes had this happen before then he would get every one out the box and check it over himself!


----------



## WILSMUM

Oh and Nat I'm sure someone said to me that the NHS can't refuse you a c-sectin - they can advise you and try to presuade you to go natural but they can't out right refuse to give you one!


----------



## hopefully2

ducky1502 said:


> I'm so upset right now :( my pram isn't what I expected. I waited in TWO days for delivery of my perfect pram and it's not perfect.
> 
> Firstly I was told no scuffs or marks and the chassis has quite a lot, plus some of the icandy logo has been scratched off. I could handle this if it was the only problem. But the seat won't fit into the chassis properly :( one side will fit in if you push really hard but the other side will only fit into the chassis if you SLAM it and I can't do it :( I'm not strong enough. We bought it off a person, not a shop and I'm heart broken. I'm sat in my living room looking at my pram and I'm just SO gutted, I wanted this SO much and I was SO excited but now I just cry when I look at it.
> 
> Sorry to moan. OH doesn't seem to understand why I'm so upset about it so thought I'd have a whinge on here.

Oh you poor thing, i remember trying to explain to my oh how important the pram is for a girl and he eventually got it when i said it was equivilant to her wedding dress on her wedding day!! I have since heard him say to friends of his who's partners are expecting!!
Anyway as i read on i see your partner is saying £50 back would be acceptable and i kinda think thats fair if you have scuffs and you have to make an alteration to the seat. You can be sure the guy is making more than that on it and will just want it gone.
Really hope it works out for you.



mayb_baby said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> I've had no feet in my ribs - in fact very little about my belly button really :shrug:
> 
> 21st December wooohooo :happydance::happydance:
> Only seeing that now :)
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> awww yeah although I'll probably be before cos of elective c section :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'm going to need one as bubs seems to be big I had to go to hospital as he was making me bleed, hes putting a lot of pressure on my small frame and causing cervix erosion. :wacko: but its not anything to worry about xxxClick to expand...

The bleed must have given you a fright though! These babies are keeping us all on our toes :wacko:


All good with me here, had hospital visit yesterday and apart from baby being breech all ok. They are going to bring me in every 2 weeks to keep an eye that baby is not getting any ideas of arriving early!!


----------



## Kerrieann

ducky i hope you get it sorted and at least get some money back if ur still willing to keep the pushchair as it is then i dont think £50 is too much at all, considering the man maybe paid half what you did for it! I used to sell stuff like that and do dropshipping, he wont be loosing much if he gives you that back :hugs:

Nat i hope they can still give u ur c ses thats not fair for you to have your hopes up and to have it smashed like that, havnt seen ur thread, is it in 3rd tri?

Kelly, im so sorry ur having such a rough time with the heartburn, i have it bad too but rennies plus gaviscon and some milk seem to help, keep taking the tablets and hopefully they work so you dont have to try the other ones, lots of hugs to you :hugs:

Spencer thats awful news about ur friend, im sorry :hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

He has offered us £100 back!!! That means we paid £350 for something that would have cost £580 brand new. The cosy toes is brand new unopened in the packaging so definately in perfect condition and is £80 new alone.

What do you ladies think?!


----------



## Kerrieann

snatch it away hehe :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

Mizze - It is right that they can make you take maternity till 36 weeks but im a single parent and the maternity money is a lot more than ssp, so was told i would be better off taking it from now. 

She is having 1 lot of eggs harvested before, they reckon about 7 or 8 and then have to hope they get a few good eggs from that x x


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'd take it n maybe try gettin some back by eBaying as they have a high resell value? 350 is a bargain but he is still wrong for what hes done! Could u show us some pics? It might not b as bad as u think!


----------



## mummyclo

I think £100 back is great! :)


----------



## spencerbear

I would take it x


----------



## ducky1502

Here are some pics of the scuffs on my icandy peach.....

Being a chrome chassis it is almost impossible to take pics. 

The one that upsets me most is the icandy logo being scratched :( there are more pics but you get the idea of the kind of marks. The only one you can see from a distance is the icandy logo being scratched. The rest were all found upon much closer inspection.
 



Attached Files:







pram3.JPG
File size: 8 KB
Views: 3









pram4.JPG
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 2









pram15.JPG
File size: 5.8 KB
Views: 3









pram14.JPG
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 2









pram10.JPG
File size: 6.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KellyC75

I really want to reply to what you ladies are talking about, but have no energy this morning :nope:

Finally got some sleep at 4am-7am :sleep: Oh & the tablets im on now are called 'ranitidine ' (like zantac)

I will try & pop on later, if im feeling up to it :flower:


----------



## Pixxie

Ducky I would take the £100 off, I know you didnt want a scratched one but they dont look bad! You got a bargain if you ask me :thumbup: xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ducky - iCandys are renowned for gettin scuffs because of the chrome plating, so I bet after a few weeks it'd end up with a few even if it was brand new. I bet at first glance they're not that noticable, but I know how I'd feel too hun :hugs: Someone put online somewhere in reviews "DO NOT TAKE TO THE BEACH" because the sand scratches the chrome real bad. I realised then just how easy they will scratch...most on eBay have marks of some description, I think its unavoidable tbh - but the guy should have told u. Snatch his hand off for the £100 hun!
You can buy iCandy logo stickers off ebay? Not too sure why is it painted onto the chassis or is it a sticker? I've noticed the stickers when Ive been looking for accessories on there for my icandy. 
The footmuff brand new is excellent!


----------



## hopefully2

Ducky i think £100 is great and would snatch it up! The scuffs aren't too bad and nothing that you might not do yourself in the first few weeks. If the seat problem can be sorted i'd be well chuffed with the bargin!

Spencerbear that is really tough about your friend, hopefully the egg harvest will keep her hopes up of having her own baby and please god her treatment goes well.


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls 

I havent had time to catch up on all the posts I missed last night? Did I miss much? 

My hip is sooooo much better today thank God! I definitely think its sciatica and not SPD which I'm glad of but it's still damn painful. I just think I jarred myself badly on the bus yesterday. I'm making slow steady movements and no sudden jerks so fx I won't jar it again! 

It was such agony yesterday! Still kept my docs appt for Monday though to get it checked out xx


----------



## ducky1502

Thanks girls. I knew it would scratch easily and that is why as soon as baby is old enough to also sit in one of those umbrella fold down (if that makes sense) strollers I will be buying one of those too for when I don't want to risk ruining the peach. 

To be honest I think we will take him up on the offer. The seat issue seems to be getting easier the more I play and fiddle with it so it's just scratches. It also means we then have £100 to put in to the nursery furniture. Don't want to reply to the guy saying yes though until I have heard from my OH. So I hope he hurries up and texts me back soon lol.


----------



## Nessicle

The offer defo sounds good Ducky I would take him up on it. I plan on getting a cheap stroller when she's a bit older too :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

I've not felt Ava move much over the last 24 hours getting a bit worried. Heard her hb on the doppler and have felt her turn over occasionally and some gentle kicks but nowhere near as frequent or as strong as usual.....


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ness I bet she's having a lazy day hun! :hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

Nessicle said:


> I've not felt Ava move much over the last 24 hours getting a bit worried. Heard her hb on the doppler and have felt her turn over occasionally and some gentle kicks but nowhere near as frequent or as strong as usual.....

Chubs has been quieter than normal the past 24hrs too. But not quiet enough that I would be worried. If you're at all worried ness ring your midwife or the maternity unit. It's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Nessicle

thanks girls - yeah perhaps you're right Nikki, she's moving a little but I haven't felt her move much since Tuesday. I suppose the fact I've heard her on the doppler and have felt her turning is a good sign, I'm sure nothing is wrong perhaps she's just running out of room! 

Ducky I think if my the end of the day she isnt very active I'll call the maternity unit see what they say xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Im sure its one of those "lazy" days that we all get, but if ur worried then ring the midwife unit hun :hugs:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies !
Double digits for me today Woohoo !!! :happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies !
> Double digits for me today Woohoo !!! :happydance:

Yay for double digits :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Ness when my hip was bad the other week I didn't feel Madden moving much, I put it down to me over compensating with the rest of my body to try and ease my hip.


----------



## sammiwry

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies !
> Double digits for me today Woohoo !!! :happydance:

Congrats!


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh i have to sort out all the baby stuff today, incase i am missing anything :(
I feel so lazy today!


----------



## Nessicle

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies !
> Double digits for me today Woohoo !!! :happydance:

woo hoo for double digits!!! 



sammiwry said:


> Ness when my hip was bad the other week I didn't feel Madden moving much, I put it down to me over compensating with the rest of my body to try and ease my hip.

I didnt think of that thanks hun :flower:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Ugh i have to sort out all the baby stuff today, incase i am missing anything :(
> I feel so lazy today!

Same! I need to sort out the clothes we were given into drawers so I know where they are rather than them being in randomly like they are at the moment.

Also need to make the most of Rox going to work with Warren and hoover upstairs and finish tidying up :S


----------



## ducky1502

Is it cheeky I have replied to this guy about my pram and asked for more than £100?! I know it's a good deal but I thought to myself you never know unless you ask. All he can do is say no. If he does then I will grab the £100 with both hands and run lol. The £100 alone would mean we could buy the nursery furniture we want brand new.


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Ness when my hip was bad the other week I didn't feel Madden moving much, I put it down to me over compensating with the rest of my body to try and ease my hip.
> 
> I didnt think of that thanks hun :flower:Click to expand...


Tis ok, felt him move plenty this week having been off and not doing alot.


----------



## mummyclo

He can only say no :)


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> Is it cheeky I have replied to this guy about my pram and asked for more than £100?! I know it's a good deal but I thought to myself you never know unless you ask. All he can do is say no. If he does then I will grab the £100 with both hands and run lol. The £100 alone would mean we could buy the nursery furniture we want brand new.

Not cheeky at all! I've had to grow used to Warren always trying to get money off things (including my engagement ring!) As you say what is the worest that can happen?


----------



## Nessicle

Ah thats good Sammi, I'm trying not to move much at work and keep an eye on her movements. 

The good thing is I have my 4D scan on Saturday! Ducky & Kelly......2 more sleeps :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Is it cheeky I have replied to this guy about my pram and asked for more than £100?! I know it's a good deal but I thought to myself you never know unless you ask. All he can do is say no. If he does then I will grab the £100 with both hands and run lol. The £100 alone would mean we could buy the nursery furniture we want brand new.
> 
> Not cheeky at all! I've had to grow used to Warren always trying to get money off things (*including my engagement ring*!) As you say what is the worest that can happen?Click to expand...

:rofl: 

Mark heard that Tesco were doing a £15 engagement ring and he's said that's what I'll be getting - cheeky sod, told him I'd say no if he asked me with a £15 engagement ring :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

All you can do for the time being, I did find it frustrating and almost back to when I was beginning to feel movements and felt him more when I was completely relaxed.


----------



## ducky1502

I know... I'm usually the first to give in on haggling (that's if I even do at all) it's my OH who is such a pain. I usually end up walking away out of embarassment because of his haggling lol. Although he is very good at it so I shouldn't complain. 

Ness don't get me excited, I'm trying to keep my mind off it lol. Although my bloods and anti d tomorrow is worrying me enough to do that. Making my mum come with me... sometimes I wonder how old I am :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Is it cheeky I have replied to this guy about my pram and asked for more than £100?! I know it's a good deal but I thought to myself you never know unless you ask. All he can do is say no. If he does then I will grab the £100 with both hands and run lol. The £100 alone would mean we could buy the nursery furniture we want brand new.
> 
> Not cheeky at all! I've had to grow used to Warren always trying to get money off things (*including my engagement ring*!) As you say what is the worest that can happen?Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Mark heard that Tesco were doing a £15 engagement ring and he's said that's what I'll be getting - cheeky sod, told him I'd say no if he asked me with a £15 engagement ring :haha:Click to expand...

Really?! I'll have to have a look when I'm back at work!! 
He did get a bit of money off of it but not alot but still makes me laugh that he had to try it for something as important as that!


----------



## mummyclo

:haha: I don't think i would mind the £15 ring :)
Would just be nice to be asked!


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> I know... I'm usually the first to give in on haggling (that's if I even do at all) it's my OH who is such a pain. I usually end up walking away out of embarassment because of his haggling lol. Although he is very good at it so I shouldn't complain.

I'm glad I'm not the only one who sometimes has to walk out!!


----------



## ducky1502

mummyclo said:


> :haha: I don't think i would mind the £15 ring :)
> Would just be nice to be asked!

That's exactly how I feel. A sweety ring or a hula hoop would do :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

I didn't even get an engagement ring!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

ducky1502 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> :haha: I don't think i would mind the £15 ring :)
> Would just be nice to be asked!
> 
> That's exactly how I feel. A sweety ring or a hula hoop would do :haha:Click to expand...

Yep! :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> :haha: I don't think i would mind the £15 ring :)
> Would just be nice to be asked!
> 
> That's exactly how I feel. A sweety ring or a hula hoop would do :haha:Click to expand...

Harribo rings :D I'd want a specific colour harribo ring though!!


----------



## lozzy21

Hi girls,

Im still waiting for an engament ring too. How long have you been with your OH'S?


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: OH just said only 2 years :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

God now I feel guilty lol..... So I asked the pram guy for mroe than £100 and he replied saying that if he refunded us £100 he would only make £10 profit on the purchase due to x, y and z. But that is it would make us happy he would give us £110 so he makes nothing at all. He seems like such a nice guy and now I feel mean lol.

Obviously I won't take the £110. I just feel like a big meany :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> So here I am 2.30am :cry: Ive been awake & in pain since Midnight :cry:
> 
> I went to the doctors last nite & explained that gaviscon (or anything else) wasnt working & he prescribed me tablets
> 
> Said if they dont work, I have to go get more....But the next ones havent been around for very long & although they are safe, they dont know so much about them :nope:
> 
> I am so, so tired....No real sleep for 2 nites now :sleep:

 OMG Kelly that's awful hun. Are you propping yourself up on lots of pillows?
:flower:


spencerbear said:


> Sorry all you girls are haivng a hard time of it right now. (touches lots of wood) thankfully i havent had heartburn bad this time, so far, but i remember hat it was like.
> 
> Sorry your cnsultant is being a pain for you, Nat.
> 
> I lost my multi quote and you lot talked far too much yesterday for me to go back and find it all now. So really sorry if i missed anyone x x
> 
> I got signed off for 2 weeks and then told to take my maternity leave. He also said ive got to rest now until baby arrives....and ive got loads to do still.
> 
> :dohh::dohh: Ive been sat moaning to a friend of mine and my ex partner on FB this morning and turns out she has ovarian cancer and has just had an operation to have it removed, she starts chemo in a couple of weeks and might never have her own kids........i feel awful now doing all that moaning as im having number 5 and she hasnt had any and is only 25 :cry::cry:

 Try and rest as much as you can :flower: so sorry to hear about your friend - sending thoughts and prayers her way :hugs:



WILSMUM said:


> you woulda thought if hes had this happen before then he would get every one out the box and check it over himself!

 Good point Anouska :thumbup:



ducky1502 said:


> He has offered us £100 back!!! That means we paid £350 for something that would have cost £580 brand new. The cosy toes is brand new unopened in the packaging so definately in perfect condition and is £80 new alone.
> 
> What do you ladies think?!

 I think that sounds like a bargain. :thumbup:



Nessicle said:


> I've not felt Ava move much over the last 24 hours getting a bit worried. Heard her hb on the doppler and have felt her turn over occasionally and some gentle kicks but nowhere near as frequent or as strong as usual.....

 Ring your mw if you're worried - that's what my pregnancy bible says!



wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies !
> Double digits for me today Woohoo !!! :happydance:

 yiipppeeeeeee 



ducky1502 said:


> Is it cheeky I have replied to this guy about my pram and asked for more than £100?! I know it's a good deal but I thought to myself you never know unless you ask. All he can do is say no. If he does then I will grab the £100 with both hands and run lol. The £100 alone would mean we could buy the nursery furniture we want brand new.

 No harm in asking!! Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## ducky1502

lozzy21 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Im still waiting for an engament ring too. How long have you been with your OH'S?

We have been together 5 and a half years and I'm STILL waiting lol.


----------



## - Butterfly -

ducky1502 said:


> God now I feel guilty lol..... So I asked the pram guy for mroe than £100 and he replied saying that if he refunded us £100 he would only make £10 profit on the purchase due to x, y and z. But that is it would make us happy he would give us £110 so he makes nothing at all. He seems like such a nice guy and now I feel mean lol.
> 
> Obviously I won't take the £110. I just feel like a big meany :haha:

Oh bless him he sounds so nice - he obviously cares about his customer service :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

ducky1502 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> Im still waiting for an engament ring too. How long have you been with your OH'S?
> 
> We have been together 5 and a half years and I'm STILL waiting lol.Click to expand...

Wev been together 4 and a half years. Dose it annoy you when your friends get engaged after 6 months and your still waiting?


----------



## mummyclo

ducky1502 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> Im still waiting for an engament ring too. How long have you been with your OH'S?
> 
> We have been together 5 and a half years and I'm STILL waiting lol.Click to expand...

Ouch! I don't think i could wait that long :(
But they do say once you live together, men don't see it as a priority :(


----------



## WILSMUM

We'll have been together 3 years next month!
I have a wedding ring though!! 
He propsed to me on bended knee in the kicthen completely stark naked!! Lol!!! And we were married 3 months after that so wasn't really time (or any point tbh) in an engagement ring! Got a nice platinum and diamond wedding ring though (in the january sales!!! Lol!)


----------



## WILSMUM

lozzy21 said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> Im still waiting for an engament ring too. How long have you been with your OH'S?
> 
> We have been together 5 and a half years and I'm STILL waiting lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Wev been together 4 and a half years. Dose it annoy you when your friends get engaged after 6 months and your still waiting?Click to expand...

Oooops! :blush:
Sorry Lozzy :blush:
We'd only been together 2 months when DH proposed!


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Im still waiting for an engament ring too. How long have you been with your OH'S?

18 months



ducky1502 said:


> God now I feel guilty lol..... So I asked the pram guy for mroe than £100 and he replied saying that if he refunded us £100 he would only make £10 profit on the purchase due to x, y and z. But that is it would make us happy he would give us £110 so he makes nothing at all. He seems like such a nice guy and now I feel mean lol.
> 
> Obviously I won't take the £110. I just feel like a big meany :haha:

I'd like to believe him on that claim but for some reason it doesn't seem to ring true to me :shrug:


----------



## ducky1502

To be honest I know he wants to marry me one day and he will definately propose over the next couple of years. He just wants to be able to get me a nice ring and be in a financial position where a proposal actually means marriage and not just a ring on my finger. I totally understand that although I do still get frustrated when people get engaged before us lol. But I also know that engagement is something that a lot of people don't take seriously so at least I know it will be real when he finally does :)


----------



## ducky1502

I told him £100 would be fine and he transferred £110 anyway saying he would rather take this sale as a lesson and make no money than come away with any profit.... whether this is true or not I don't know. But considering we were going to be happy with £50 then £110 is considerably better :)


----------



## sammiwry

WILSMUM said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> Im still waiting for an engament ring too. How long have you been with your OH'S?
> 
> We have been together 5 and a half years and I'm STILL waiting lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Wev been together 4 and a half years. Dose it annoy you when your friends get engaged after 6 months and your still waiting?Click to expand...
> 
> Oooops! :blush:
> Sorry Lozzy :blush:
> We'd only been together 2 months when DH proposed!Click to expand...

We'd been together 8 months when DH proposed.


----------



## mummyclo

ducky1502 said:


> To be honest I know he wants to marry me one day and he will definately propose over the next couple of years. He just wants to be able to get me a nice ring and be in a financial position where a proposal actually means marriage and not just a ring on my finger. I totally understand that although I do still get frustrated when people get engaged before us lol. But I also know that engagement is something that a lot of people don't take seriously so at least I know it will be real when he finally does :)

Yep, still makes me sad some days, but i KNOW that we will get married one day! :)


----------



## lozzy21

WILSMUM said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> Im still waiting for an engament ring too. How long have you been with your OH'S?
> 
> We have been together 5 and a half years and I'm STILL waiting lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Wev been together 4 and a half years. Dose it annoy you when your friends get engaged after 6 months and your still waiting?Click to expand...
> 
> Oooops! :blush:
> Sorry Lozzy :blush:
> We'd only been together 2 months when DH proposed!Click to expand...

Lol its ok. We were fairly young when we met so i wasent expecting to get married quick.

Its only realy pissed me off once when a so called friend said that her OH loved me more because they were engaged. They had been together 6 weeks and wernt living together.


----------



## cho

my dh proposed after like 6 months
we have been together about 2 years 4 months we got married pretty quick too, but we knew we would always be together also i always said i would never have another child until i was married and we were desperate for a baby so we got married and then started ttc :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

We had bought and was living in our house 3 months after getting together. We got engaged at 8 months and married at 2 years. We have been happily married 6 years now. We've been through so much together what with emigrating to Australia and then coming back to uk because of Mollie's illness and then losing her. DH really is awesome and I wouldn't get through the day without him :kiss:


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol!! U've made me feel really old now Lozzy!!! Lol!!!


I was 17 when I started going out with my ex and we were together 5 years before he proposed and then another 5 years before we got married and split up about 2 years after getting married!!!
Now I've been with DH for almost 3 years and married for 2.5 of those! So at least I've been married longer this time!!!


----------



## sammiwry

What gets me is my "friends" telling me that I'm too young to be married, and having a baby. I've had a different life experience to them all, they mainly rely on bank of mum and dad for what they want and I've worked hard for what I have so far. Plus my relationship to Warren is different to theres because of his job


----------



## mummyclo

So now i think i have upset my OH :(
He just read all the engagement posts and was like, i just want to have the money to buy you a nice ring :cry:
Im going to not mention it again :(


----------



## wishingforbub

My DH proposed after 7 months and we married 2.5 months later ! :)


----------



## ducky1502

My OH gets upset and annoyed too. He doesn't want to spend £50 on a ring, he wants to get me 'the ring I deserve' so I guess we should be happy about that at least lol.


----------



## mayb_baby

I too was awake all night with terrible hb, acid comming up and had OH up all night too as I ran up and down stairs for milk! 

Calling docs now as its still terrible, LO has been quiet since Tuesday! 

I saw LO on wednesday he was moving away and I never felt him really. His hb was fine and all was perfect, trying not to worry as Im getting soft kicks and him turning xoxo


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo chloe :( After Ness's post saying about Tesco rings they do some really nice ones that aren't too expensive.

What I found with mine was that some of the rings I liked weren't "engagement" rings and cheaper than the so called "engagement" rings, just depends what you would like in your ring!


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> I know... I'm usually the first to give in on haggling (that's if I even do at all) it's my OH who is such a pain. I usually end up walking away out of embarassment because of his haggling lol. Although he is very good at it so I shouldn't complain.
> 
> Ness don't get me excited, I'm trying to keep my mind off it lol. Although my bloods and anti d tomorrow is worrying me enough to do that. Making my mum come with me... sometimes I wonder how old I am :haha:

ha ha I have to take mum places with me sometimes - her and Mark are my labour buddies she's done it 4 times so will know what to do as I'm not expecting a mw to be with me much until the pushing stage! 



sammiwry said:


> All you can do for the time being, I did find it frustrating and almost back to when I was beginning to feel movements and felt him more when I was completely relaxed.

Thanks hun started feeling her a little more though still not satisfactory in my eyes lol will have to have words with her :haha: 



sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Is it cheeky I have replied to this guy about my pram and asked for more than £100?! I know it's a good deal but I thought to myself you never know unless you ask. All he can do is say no. If he does then I will grab the £100 with both hands and run lol. The £100 alone would mean we could buy the nursery furniture we want brand new.
> 
> Not cheeky at all! I've had to grow used to Warren always trying to get money off things (*including my engagement ring*!) As you say what is the worest that can happen?Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Mark heard that Tesco were doing a £15 engagement ring and he's said that's what I'll be getting - cheeky sod, told him I'd say no if he asked me with a £15 engagement ring :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Really?! I'll have to have a look when I'm back at work!!
> He did get a bit of money off of it but not alot but still makes me laugh that he had to try it for something as important as that!Click to expand...

Something that one of the guys mentioned at work apparently there was an article in the Metro or something! Bizarre! 



mummyclo said:


> :haha: I don't think i would mind the £15 ring :)
> Would just be nice to be asked!

very true lol OH is in no rush to get married! 



lozzy21 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Im still waiting for an engament ring too. How long have you been with your OH'S?

I've only been with Mark a year last month - we knew we wanted to be together always and really wanted a baby together so decided to go for it! He wanted kids before he was 30 and he's 29 next month but had said he wanted to wait for the right woman - me he he! 



ducky1502 said:


> To be honest I know he wants to marry me one day and he will definately propose over the next couple of years. He just wants to be able to get me a nice ring and be in a financial position where a proposal actually means marriage and not just a ring on my finger. I totally understand that although I do still get frustrated when people get engaged before us lol. But I also know that engagement is something that a lot of people don't take seriously so at least I know it will be real when he finally does :)

OH doesnt want to get engaged for a few years yet let alone married - it would be really nice if he would at least propose so I know we're all going to have the same surname eventually but I know he does want to marry me so like you said ducky it'll be for real when my OH does too x


----------



## lozzy21

My OH says that too, but i wish he would bloody start to save for it:dohh:

Saying that my dad offerd to give OH some money to get me a ring last week when he was up. Him and his wife are very old fashiond. When i told my step mum we were going to have a baby she first asked if i was moving back with my mum and when i told her no she asked if we were getting married before the baby was born.:growlmad:

OH politly declined the offer and im glad. I want him to ask be because he wants to spend the rest of his life with me, not cos he knocked me up.


----------



## ducky1502

What do you ladies think of the 'loved and adored' range at babies r us?! 

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/index.jsf...s_brunursery}/collection>{loved20and20adored}

Originally I wanted a proper theme and either cars or something bright like jungle. OH really likes the cream/brown colours with teddy bears. So I've decided that in order to keep the cost down that his idea is probably for the best. I like this range in babies r us.... what do you all think of it?


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> So now i think i have upset my OH :(
> He just read all the engagement posts and was like, i just want to have the money to buy you a nice ring :cry:
> Im going to not mention it again :(

aww bless him Chloe!! nothing wrong with him wanting to do that! 

I've always said I don't want an expensive engagement ring, have told OH he can't spent more than £150 he said "don't worry I wasn't planning on it" lol so much for romance! He'd spend as little as he could tight arse! :haha: 



sammiwry said:


> What gets me is my "friends" telling me that I'm too young to be married, and having a baby. I've had a different life experience to them all, they mainly rely on bank of mum and dad for what they want and I've worked hard for what I have so far. Plus my relationship to Warren is different to theres because of his job

Sod them all Sammi - My sister has been with her fella since she was 15 and she's 24 now and they have a house and just got engaged. They'll have kids soon too. People say "you've missed out on clubbing and holidays with the girls" and she's like I haven't missed out on anything just had different experiences! 

Plus you'll be young enough when your kids have grown up to still go out and do those adventure holidays and piss up holidays with Warren my mum is doing all that now and she's only 45 but has still had 4 kids in her time! 



ducky1502 said:


> My OH gets upset and annoyed too. He doesn't want to spend £50 on a ring, he wants to get me 'the ring I deserve' so I guess we should be happy about that at least lol.

your OH's are all so nice lol mines soooo not romantic :haha: 



sammiwry said:


> Ooo chloe :( After Ness's post saying about Tesco rings they do some really nice ones that aren't too expensive.
> 
> What I found with mine was that some of the rings I liked weren't "engagement" rings and cheaper than the so called "engagement" rings, just depends what you would like in your ring!

I agree - Chloe I saw a beautiful one second hand in Herbet Brown for £100 that's the kind of ring I'd go for!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Yes Ducky I love that range.

Is anyone going to have the flu jab??

https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Flu-jab/Pages/Whyitshouldbedone.aspx


----------



## lozzy21

ducky1502 said:


> What do you ladies think of the 'loved and adored' range at babies r us?!
> 
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/index.jsf...s_brunursery}/collection>{loved20and20adored}
> 
> Originally I wanted a proper theme and either cars or something bright like jungle. OH really likes the cream/brown colours with teddy bears. So I've decided that in order to keep the cost down that his idea is probably for the best. I like this range in babies r us.... what do you all think of it?

I prefer the jungle idea:blush:


----------



## lozzy21

Butterfly ill be having the flu jab but i have it every year because im asthmatic


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> What do you ladies think of the 'loved and adored' range at babies r us?!
> 
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/index.jsf...s_brunursery}/collection>{loved20and20adored}
> 
> Originally I wanted a proper theme and either cars or something bright like jungle. OH really likes the cream/brown colours with teddy bears. So I've decided that in order to keep the cost down that his idea is probably for the best. I like this range in babies r us.... what do you all think of it?

I loved it but for £89.99 it's way too expensive for us 

I got my Lollipop Lane set from Tesco Direct for £45 :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

I'll be having the flu jab cos of my coeliac I have it every year as i'm prone to mega bad bouts of illness x


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hello you beauties!!

Firstly, before i have a quick read back, i cant be sure but i think someone may be telling porkies on here... Maybe i sound awful, and i hope im wrong, but this girls story just all sounds a bit suspicious to me... And if she is lying, then i will be more than disgusted. I innocently wrote on one of her posts, want to see what she replies back with...
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-parents-said-could-show-you-auroras-u-s.html


----------



## WILSMUM

- Butterfly - said:


> We had bought and was living in our house 3 months after getting together. We got engaged at 8 months and married at 2 years. We have been happily married 6 years now. We've been through so much together what with emigrating to Australia and then coming back to uk because of Mollie's illness and then losing her. DH really is awesome and I wouldn't get through the day without him :kiss:

Aww thats lovely butterfly! I do believe that you deep down really know when u've met the right person for you and then everything falls into place, not without its ups and downs mind!
When I met DH he'd been in and out of an abusive relationship, he kept going back because he has a son with her and kept trying to make it work for his sake. He wasn't looking for any sort of relationship let alone to get married and have another baby and yet we ended up with this whirlwind romance and are still very much in a honeymoon phase kinda relationship iykwim!!!! Its a kinda complicated story, we met on Myspace and had been chatting online for months before I agreed to go on a date with him, we had out first date Sept 3 years ago and had a lovely time but neither of us made and sort of move or gave off any definate signals that we were really interested in each other but we arranged a 2nd date for 2 weeks later, by the time 2 weeks had passed I kinda chickened out and sent him a text basically brushing him off with the excuse that I had to go to London due to a family emergency!!! His thinking was either there was a real emergency in which case I would text him when I got back or it was a brushoff so he didn;t contact me after and ended up making one final last ditch attempt with his ex. A month later we both happened to be at the Swindon Half Marathon where we bumped into each other (there were thousands and thousands of people there!) He was holding hands with some other girl (his ex) and I was gutted that I'd let someone so fit and gorgeous get away! Anyway for some reason or other he saw fit 2 days later to text me, we spent the whole day chattign on text and worked out how much we really liked each other and wanted to give it a proper go so he asked for a couple of weeks to sort the shit out with his ex and then he'd be all mine! We weren;t meant to see each other for 2 weeks when he'd arranged to take me out to dinner but we spent the next week texting constantly and were desperate to see each other so a week later he came round after work one evening and things started progressing very quickly and he was round every evening that week except one which was my pathetic attempt to try and slow things down! Didn't work!!! At this time he was kipping on a mates sofa (which i didn't know at the time), stayed over the wkend that first wkend and then that was pretty much it - he didn;t leave!!!!

Oh god sorry for the essay - that turned into a whopper! and now I'm late for work!!!!! Lol!!


----------



## lozzy21

Nut_Shake said:


> Hello you beauties!!
> 
> Firstly, before i have a quick read back, i cant be sure but i think someone may be telling porkies on here... Maybe i sound awful, and i hope im wrong, but this girls story just all sounds a bit suspicious to me... And if she is lying, then i will be more than disgusted. I innocently wrote on one of her posts, want to see what she replies back with...
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-parents-said-could-show-you-auroras-u-s.html

Nat if you think any one is lying you need to PM a mod, even if you have no proof, just say you think shes fishy.


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> What gets me is my "friends" telling me that I'm too young to be married, and having a baby. I've had a different life experience to them all, they mainly rely on bank of mum and dad for what they want and I've worked hard for what I have so far. Plus my relationship to Warren is different to theres because of his job
> 
> Sod them all Sammi - My sister has been with her fella since she was 15 and she's 24 now and they have a house and just got engaged. They'll have kids soon too. People say "you've missed out on clubbing and holidays with the girls" and she's like I haven't missed out on anything just had different experiences!
> 
> Plus you'll be young enough when your kids have grown up to still go out and do those adventure holidays and piss up holidays with Warren my mum is doing all that now and she's only 45 but has still had 4 kids in her time!Click to expand...

Precisely, although not the piss up hols as neither me or Warren are big drinkers lol. I've done the girly holidays, I've gone the continous clubbing for nights on end and where does it leave me? Moneyless, tired, grumpy and with nights I can't remember! Much happier now I'm with Warren and we go out for meals, days out things that ok still cost us money but not as much drinking and I wake up the next day and remember the night/day!

Some of the smaller jewllery chains do nice rings, my engagement ring was from Fraser Hart in Kingston and we got our wedding rings from Swag.


----------



## Nut_Shake

mummyclo said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> :haha: I don't think i would mind the £15 ring :)
> Would just be nice to be asked!
> 
> That's exactly how I feel. A sweety ring or a hula hoop would do :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! :cry:Click to expand...

It will happen! Men just need to do EVERYTHING in their own time!! xx



lozzy21 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Im still waiting for an engament ring too. How long have you been with your OH'S?

I met mine in 2003, Got together in 2004, engaged end of 2005, married in 2007  He took me to Paris for my 22nd birthday and proposed on top of the eiffel tower with his grandmothers ring. He told me he wanted me to choose my own ring but wanted me to pass his grandmothers ring down to our children... I couldn't say no really, lol!!



ducky1502 said:


> What do you ladies think of the 'loved and adored' range at babies r us?!
> 
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/index.jsf...s_brunursery}/collection>{loved20and20adored}
> 
> Originally I wanted a proper theme and either cars or something bright like jungle. OH really likes the cream/brown colours with teddy bears. So I've decided that in order to keep the cost down that his idea is probably for the best. I like this range in babies r us.... what do you all think of it?

I like it! Think its really really cute 



- Butterfly - said:


> Yes Ducky I love that range.
> 
> Is anyone going to have the flu jab??
> 
> https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Flu-jab/Pages/Whyitshouldbedone.aspx

I suppose if they recommend we do i will, never had it before... I'm bloody scared about it already though! Stupid needles


----------



## ducky1502

Well my car seat has arrived, that's in perfect conditioin at least lol :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> What gets me is my "friends" telling me that I'm too young to be married, and having a baby. I've had a different life experience to them all, they mainly rely on bank of mum and dad for what they want and I've worked hard for what I have so far. Plus my relationship to Warren is different to theres because of his job
> 
> Sod them all Sammi - My sister has been with her fella since she was 15 and she's 24 now and they have a house and just got engaged. They'll have kids soon too. People say "you've missed out on clubbing and holidays with the girls" and she's like I haven't missed out on anything just had different experiences!
> 
> Plus you'll be young enough when your kids have grown up to still go out and do those adventure holidays and piss up holidays with Warren my mum is doing all that now and she's only 45 but has still had 4 kids in her time!Click to expand...
> 
> Precisely, although not the piss up hols as neither me or Warren are big drinkers lol. I've done the girly holidays, I've gone the continous clubbing for nights on end and where does it leave me? Moneyless, tired, grumpy and with nights I can't remember! Much happier now I'm with Warren and we go out for meals, days out things that ok still cost us money but not as much drinking and I wake up the next day and remember the night/day!
> 
> Some of the smaller jewllery chains do nice rings, my engagement ring was from Fraser Hart in Kingston and we got our wedding rings from Swag.Click to expand...

As long as you're happy, screw what everyone says. I got married at 23 and kept getting told i should have 'waited and gone out and enjoy myself'. Erm, i can still bloody go out and enjoy myself thanks! Getting married doesn't mean you have to live in a hole!

And i got my hubbys ring from Fraser Hart in Kingston! I live right near there! His ring got stolen tho so now he doesnt have one :(


----------



## ducky1502

I won't be having the flu jab, I have no reason to and I'm very anti immunisation anyway. Obviously I would never judge anyone elses decisions and totally understand why a lot of people get it but I won't be.

Ness there is NO way we will be buying the bedding set. You can buy the bumper and quilt on ebay SO much cheaper and then we will just buy cream/brown sheets etc to match.


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> What gets me is my "friends" telling me that I'm too young to be married, and having a baby. I've had a different life experience to them all, they mainly rely on bank of mum and dad for what they want and I've worked hard for what I have so far. Plus my relationship to Warren is different to theres because of his job
> 
> Sod them all Sammi - My sister has been with her fella since she was 15 and she's 24 now and they have a house and just got engaged. They'll have kids soon too. People say "you've missed out on clubbing and holidays with the girls" and she's like I haven't missed out on anything just had different experiences!
> 
> Plus you'll be young enough when your kids have grown up to still go out and do those adventure holidays and piss up holidays with Warren my mum is doing all that now and she's only 45 but has still had 4 kids in her time!Click to expand...
> 
> Precisely, although not the piss up hols as neither me or Warren are big drinkers lol. I've done the girly holidays, I've gone the continous clubbing for nights on end and where does it leave me? Moneyless, tired, grumpy and with nights I can't remember! Much happier now I'm with Warren and we go out for meals, days out things that ok still cost us money but not as much drinking and I wake up the next day and remember the night/day!
> 
> Some of the smaller jewllery chains do nice rings, my engagement ring was from Fraser Hart in Kingston and we got our wedding rings from Swag.Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you're happy, screw what everyone says. I got married at 23 and kept getting told i should have 'waited and gone out and enjoy myself'. Erm, i can still bloody go out and enjoy myself thanks! Getting married doesn't mean you have to live in a hole!Click to expand...

Precisely! I tried to encourage Warren to go to a school reunion of his the other weekend but he didn't want to go. If I really wanted to go and do something I'd go, he can't stop me.


----------



## mummyclo

I honestly try not take anything too seriously on the Tri threads.
Obviously i know u ladies and i care more about your welfare therefore i get a bit more attatched to the convo :blush:
But with that Nat i don't know i would just not get involved, but im just like that :)


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> I won't be having the flu jab, I have no reason to and I'm very anti immunisation anyway. Obviously I would never judge anyone elses decisions and totally understand why a lot of people get it but I won't be.
> 
> Ness there is NO way we will be buying the bedding set. You can buy the bumper and quilt on ebay SO much cheaper and then we will just buy cream/brown sheets etc to match.

I'm not having the flu jab, if I can get out of an injection I will. Tetnaus for example, I haven't had my top up as if I had a cut requiring hospital attention they'd give it to me again anyway so I don't see the point.


----------



## ducky1502

mummyclo said:


> I honestly try not take anything too seriously on the Tri threads.
> Obviously i know u ladies and i care more about your welfare therefore i get a bit more attatched to the convo :blush:
> But with that Nat i don't know i would just not get involved, but im just like that :)

I'm the same. Apart from in december dreamers I take what I read on this site with a pinch of salt. I do sometimes read threads and post a few myself because I'm sure the majoirty of women on here are genuine. I just think it's a shame that there have been (and will be again) some strange/sick people who feel the need to lie and make things up.


----------



## - Butterfly -

ducky1502 said:


> Well my car seat has arrived, that's in perfect conditioin at least lol :)




mummyclo said:


> I honestly try not take anything too seriously on the Tri threads.
> Obviously i know u ladies and i care more about your welfare therefore i get a bit more attatched to the convo :blush:
> But with that Nat i don't know i would just not get involved, but im just like that :)

I'm the same Chloe :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

Nut_Shake said:


> Hello you beauties!!
> 
> Firstly, before i have a quick read back, i cant be sure but i think someone may be telling porkies on here... Maybe i sound awful, and i hope im wrong, but this girls story just all sounds a bit suspicious to me... And if she is lying, then i will be more than disgusted. I innocently wrote on one of her posts, want to see what she replies back with...
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-parents-said-could-show-you-auroras-u-s.html

Nat if you think any one is lying you need to PM a mod, even if you have no proof, just say you think shes fishy.[/QUOTE]

I agree with Lozzy if you think it's suspicious defo PM a mod and they can keep an eye on the thread and the forum member :thumbup:

don't know if she's changed her signature and EDD but it says she's due on 22 October and is 34 weeks pregnant?? that would be about right wouldnt it? :wacko: 



ducky1502 said:


> I won't be having the flu jab, I have no reason to and I'm very anti immunisation anyway. Obviously I would never judge anyone elses decisions and totally understand why a lot of people get it but I won't be.
> 
> Ness there is NO way we will be buying the bedding set. You can buy the bumper and quilt on ebay SO much cheaper and then we will just buy cream/brown sheets etc to match.

if you're healthy otherwise ducky there's no reason to anyway IMO :thumbup:

It's so expensive isn't it? I had previously looked at that and the I Love My Bear stuff but it seems to have become more expensive over the last month. I've gone for neutrals and a bear theme so can get lots of accessories to match and picked up some lush wall prints from ebay that were handmade and go lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Nut_shake.... i read that one too... I don't know... hmmmm.. we'll see I guess. if it's true, it's a terrible thing to go through... but nonetheless I wouldn't give all the details on here...I'm not sure about it either.


----------



## Nut_Shake

I prob shouldn't really get involved (although its kind of like asking me to not blink, lol) but I just find some people stories so sad and tragic, that if its true then my lord do i feel for them. But when they are lying it just makes me FUME with anger. Some people just need to be told that they are bloody mental, and usually i'm the one that ends up doing it, haha! Maybe i'll just raise my awareness to the mods, although i have no idea how to do it...


----------



## lozzy21

Nat there is a report post button on the right of the post or you can PM one directly


----------



## Nessicle

Why are some people so opinionated and unhelpful?! 

I've been given and bought lots of clothes for Ava and I dont have any baby coat hangers for the really nice stuff. We only have a very small one door wardrobe with a rail in it anyway the other side is shelving, but it would be nice to hang up the nice stuff. 

So I sent an email round some people at work who have kids just asking that if they have any spare baby hangers around that they want rid of that I'm in need. 

I got two replies back saying 

"everything goes in drawers!!" 
"You'll just end up taking up space with tiny clothes in the wardrobe if you don't just fold them"

eh?! I mean for one I have a wardrobe for Ava's stuff - What are they suggesting I just leave it empty because it's pointless doing anything other than folding her clothes?! 

For another, I live in a bloody shoebox and have very limited drawer space too and the drawers are cheap so I don't want to over stuff them and break them and I have to share a bedroom with Ava for my clothes because there's no room elsewhere therefore I can't buy any more chest of drawers for extra storage space! 

I just think their replies were totally unhelpful and unnecessary a simple 'no' or just not responding would've sufficed!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nessicle said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Hello you beauties!!
> 
> Firstly, before i have a quick read back, i cant be sure but i think someone may be telling porkies on here... Maybe i sound awful, and i hope im wrong, but this girls story just all sounds a bit suspicious to me... And if she is lying, then i will be more than disgusted. I innocently wrote on one of her posts, want to see what she replies back with...
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-parents-said-could-show-you-auroras-u-s.html
> 
> Nat if you think any one is lying you need to PM a mod, even if you have no proof, just say you think shes fishy.Click to expand...

I agree with Lozzy if you think it's suspicious defo PM a mod and they can keep an eye on the thread and the forum member :thumbup:

don't know if she's changed her signature and EDD but it says she's due on 22 October and is 34 weeks pregnant?? that would be about right wouldnt it? :wacko: 



Oh yea what a dick i am, i thought she was 3 weeks overdue for some reason?! LOL!! I just think her whole story sounds a bit off.

Anyway, my kitchen is finally getting done and the place is a sty. I hate living in a building site! I just keep imagining my finished kitchen and keep willing time to hurry up!


----------



## sammiwry

On the subject of bedding, I am going to make my own jungle themed stuff


----------



## ducky1502

Nessicle said:


> Why are some people so opinionated and unhelpful?!
> 
> I've been given and bought lots of clothes for Ava and I dont have any baby coat hangers for the really nice stuff. We only have a very small one door wardrobe with a rail in it anyway the other side is shelving, but it would be nice to hang up the nice stuff.
> 
> So I sent an email round some people at work who have kids just asking that if they have any spare baby hangers around that they want rid of that I'm in need.
> 
> I got two replies back saying
> 
> "everything goes in drawers!!"
> "You'll just end up taking up space with tiny clothes in the wardrobe if you don't just fold them"
> 
> eh?! I mean for one I have a wardrobe for Ava's stuff - What are they suggesting I just leave it empty because it's pointless doing anything other than folding her clothes?!
> 
> For another, I live in a bloody shoebox and have very limited drawer space too and the drawers are cheap so I don't want to over stuff them and break them and I have to share a bedroom with Ava for my clothes because there's no room elsewhere therefore I can't buy any more chest of drawers for extra storage space!
> 
> I just think their replies were totally unhelpful and unnecessary a simple 'no' or just not responding would've sufficed!!

People who have kids already think they know it all sometimes. Every parent/child/situation is different. How rude!


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> Why are some people so opinionated and unhelpful?!
> 
> I've been given and bought lots of clothes for Ava and I dont have any baby coat hangers for the really nice stuff. We only have a very small one door wardrobe with a rail in it anyway the other side is shelving, but it would be nice to hang up the nice stuff.
> 
> So I sent an email round some people at work who have kids just asking that if they have any spare baby hangers around that they want rid of that I'm in need.
> 
> I got two replies back saying
> 
> "everything goes in drawers!!"
> "You'll just end up taking up space with tiny clothes in the wardrobe if you don't just fold them"
> 
> eh?! I mean for one I have a wardrobe for Ava's stuff - What are they suggesting I just leave it empty because it's pointless doing anything other than folding her clothes?!
> 
> For another, I live in a bloody shoebox and have very limited drawer space too and the drawers are cheap so I don't want to over stuff them and break them and I have to share a bedroom with Ava for my clothes because there's no room elsewhere therefore I can't buy any more chest of drawers for extra storage space!
> 
> I just think their replies were totally unhelpful and unnecessary a simple 'no' or just not responding would've sufficed!!

Baby grows yes but you dont fold dresses:dohh: Stupid people


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nessicle said:


> Why are some people so opinionated and unhelpful?!
> 
> I've been given and bought lots of clothes for Ava and I dont have any baby coat hangers for the really nice stuff. We only have a very small one door wardrobe with a rail in it anyway the other side is shelving, but it would be nice to hang up the nice stuff.
> 
> So I sent an email round some people at work who have kids just asking that if they have any spare baby hangers around that they want rid of that I'm in need.
> 
> I got two replies back saying
> 
> "everything goes in drawers!!"
> "You'll just end up taking up space with tiny clothes in the wardrobe if you don't just fold them"
> 
> eh?! I mean for one I have a wardrobe for Ava's stuff - What are they suggesting I just leave it empty because it's pointless doing anything other than folding her clothes?!
> 
> For another, I live in a bloody shoebox and have very limited drawer space too and the drawers are cheap so I don't want to over stuff them and break them and I have to share a bedroom with Ava for my clothes because there's no room elsewhere therefore I can't buy any more chest of drawers for extra storage space!
> 
> I just think their replies were totally unhelpful and unnecessary a simple 'no' or just not responding would've sufficed!!

Everyone has to have their 2 pence. Either reply with 'Thanks, you have been most helpful!' or 'Thanks for that but need to fill my wardrobe space so if you do have some hangars that you don't need please let me know'.

Oh opinions... You know what they say about them; Opinions are like bum holes, everyone has one!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Ness I bought some small hangers from Asda - they cost me £1 - I think there was 10


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi girls here is my 29 week bump!! And last one is 20 week one to compare!


----------



## lozzy21

I cant wait for my HIP to come through, i just want to go shopping!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: @ opinions are like bum holes!! :rofl:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Kerrieann said:


> Hi girls here is my 29 week bump!! And last one is 20 week one to compare!
> 
> View attachment 116959
> 
> 
> View attachment 116960
> 
> 
> View attachment 116961
> 
> 
> View attachment 116962

Ahhhhhhh gorgeous! It's so round!!! :pop: (erm, that smiley is supposed to signify its like a balloon, not because i want to poke you with a pin, lol!)


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrie your bump is B.E.A UTIFUL!
And i have the top your wearing in pic 2 and 3 :)


----------



## lozzy21

Nut_Shake said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls here is my 29 week bump!! And last one is 20 week one to compare!
> 
> View attachment 116959
> 
> 
> View attachment 116960
> 
> 
> View attachment 116961
> 
> 
> View attachment 116962
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh gorgeous! It's so round!!! :pop: (erm, that smiley is supposed to signify its like a balloon, not because i want to poke you with a pin, lol!)Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## wishingforbub

kerrie your bump is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Nut_Shake said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Hello you beauties!!
> 
> Firstly, before i have a quick read back, i cant be sure but i think someone may be telling porkies on here... Maybe i sound awful, and i hope im wrong, but this girls story just all sounds a bit suspicious to me... And if she is lying, then i will be more than disgusted. I innocently wrote on one of her posts, want to see what she replies back with...
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-parents-said-could-show-you-auroras-u-s.html
> 
> Nat if you think any one is lying you need to PM a mod, even if you have no proof, just say you think shes fishy.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with Lozzy if you think it's suspicious defo PM a mod and they can keep an eye on the thread and the forum member :thumbup:
> 
> don't know if she's changed her signature and EDD but it says she's due on 22 October and is 34 weeks pregnant?? that would be about right wouldnt it? :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea what a dick i am, i thought she was 3 weeks overdue for some reason?! LOL!! I just think her whole story sounds a bit off.
> 
> Anyway, my kitchen is finally getting done and the place is a sty. I hate living in a building site! I just keep imagining my finished kitchen and keep willing time to hurry up!Click to expand...

:haha: even so usually your intuition is right - mine is anyway, I'm always suspicious of stories like that though just because I'm cynical and there are so many fakers on forums! 

Woo hoo for kitchen finally getting done! Better to get it done now though ready for the babies arrivals! 



sammiwry said:


> On the subject of bedding, I am going to make my own jungle themed stuff

:thumbup: great idea Sammi! I think if I was having a boy I would hve gone for jungle theme too. I didnt want pinks for a girl though for her nursery 



- Butterfly - said:


> Ness I bought some small hangers from Asda - they cost me £1 - I think there was 10

brilliant thank you hun I'll have a look tonight when I go :flower:



Kerrieann said:


> Hi girls here is my 29 week bump!! And last one is 20 week one to compare!
> 
> View attachment 116959
> 
> 
> View attachment 116960
> 
> 
> View attachment 116961
> 
> 
> View attachment 116962

wowzers you're looking fab hun!! Bump is ace and you've not put weight on anywhere else by looking at you! x



lozzy21 said:


> I cant wait for my HIP to come through, i just want to go shopping!

I've applied for mine too Lozzy hoping it'll come in beginning of next week fx! I did notice on the form when filling it out that it said "Once we have received your application we will notify you if you qualify" - don't know if they've accidentally put that on but I thought we were all entitled to claim the HIP grant....?



mummyclo said:


> :rofl: @ opinions are like bum holes!! :rofl:

PMSL at that too!! 

You're so right though Nat!

And exactly why would I shove Ava's pretty dresses in a drawer?!


----------



## lozzy21

Great bump Kerri.

God iv just realised, its my last day in 2nd tri:wacko:


----------



## cho

Kerri great bump :)


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> On the subject of bedding, I am going to make my own jungle themed stuff
> 
> :thumbup: great idea Sammi! I think if I was having a boy I would hve gone for jungle theme too. I didnt want pinks for a girl though for her nurseryClick to expand...

I'd of gone for jungle even if Madden was a girl, I think its a neutral theme thats nice and bright :D

I just need to get the sheets, material, borrow my mums sewing machine and get Warren to draw some stencils for me lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww Kerrie it's so beautiful and round:thumbup:


----------



## Kerrieann

Nessicle said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Hello you beauties!!
> 
> Firstly, before i have a quick read back, i cant be sure but i think someone may be telling porkies on here... Maybe i sound awful, and i hope im wrong, but this girls story just all sounds a bit suspicious to me... And if she is lying, then i will be more than disgusted. I innocently wrote on one of her posts, want to see what she replies back with...
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-parents-said-could-show-you-auroras-u-s.html
> 
> Nat if you think any one is lying you need to PM a mod, even if you have no proof, just say you think shes fishy.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with Lozzy if you think it's suspicious defo PM a mod and they can keep an eye on the thread and the forum member :thumbup:
> 
> don't know if she's changed her signature and EDD but it says she's due on 22 October and is 34 weeks pregnant?? that would be about right wouldnt it? :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea what a dick i am, i thought she was 3 weeks overdue for some reason?! LOL!! I just think her whole story sounds a bit off.
> 
> Anyway, my kitchen is finally getting done and the place is a sty. I hate living in a building site! I just keep imagining my finished kitchen and keep willing time to hurry up!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: even so usually your intuition is right - mine is anyway, I'm always suspicious of stories like that though just because I'm cynical and there are so many fakers on forums!
> 
> Woo hoo for kitchen finally getting done! Better to get it done now though ready for the babies arrivals!
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> On the subject of bedding, I am going to make my own jungle themed stuffClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: great idea Sammi! I think if I was having a boy I would hve gone for jungle theme too. I didnt want pinks for a girl though for her nursery
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Ness I bought some small hangers from Asda - they cost me £1 - I think there was 10Click to expand...
> 
> brilliant thank you hun I'll have a look tonight when I go :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls here is my 29 week bump!! And last one is 20 week one to compare!
> 
> View attachment 116959
> 
> 
> View attachment 116960
> 
> 
> View attachment 116961
> 
> 
> View attachment 116962
> Click to expand...
> 
> wowzers you're looking fab hun!! Bump is ace and you've not put weight on anywhere else by looking at you! xClick to expand...

Thanks hun, ive gained about a stone and a half so think it has gone elsewhere but because the bump is so huge i think you cant notice :haha: Im not doing too bad tho as had gained 2ce this at this point with Jake!!!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrie I'm envious of your bump! 

Will someone remind me later to actually take some bump pics?!


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Great bump Kerri.
> 
> God iv just realised, its my last day in 2nd tri:wacko:

can you believe it lozzy?!


----------



## Nut_Shake

lozzy21 said:


> Great bump Kerri.
> 
> God iv just realised, its my last day in 2nd tri:wacko:

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh me too lozzy!! How bloody scary/exciting!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Sois round a good thing then? i thought round was a nicer way of saying "fat" :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

sammiwry said:


> Kerrie I'm envious of your bump!
> 
> Will someone remind me later to actually take some bump pics?!

Sammi, take some bump pics!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

I'm going to do a bump piccie Saturday morning after my 4D scan and post all the piccies then :thumbup: 

Yeah Sammi you need to do a bump pic don't think I've ever seen one of yours! 

Kerrie I've no idea how much weight I've gained but don't think it's too much - my face arms and boobs are still small just my arse and thighs and belly (obviously) that have got bigger x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> Sois round a good thing then? i thought round was a nicer way of saying "fat" :haha:

Absolutely not a way of saying fat :nope:- your bump is perfect :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Great bump Kerri.
> 
> God iv just realised, its my last day in 2nd tri:wacko:
> 
> can you believe it lozzy?!Click to expand...




Nut_Shake said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Great bump Kerri.
> 
> God iv just realised, its my last day in 2nd tri:wacko:
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh me too lozzy!! How bloody scary/exciting!!Click to expand...

Im going to go with scary:dohh:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Kerrieann said:


> Sois round a good thing then? i thought round was a nicer way of saying "fat" :haha:

Kerrie, lol!! No! Your bump is just perfectly round, like you've shoved a ball under your skin. I want one! Mine is starting to get rounder, but still quite low.


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Kerrie I'm envious of your bump!
> 
> Will someone remind me later to actually take some bump pics?!
> 
> Sammi, take some bump pics!!!!Click to expand...

I shall do it when Warren goes back to lunch at about 1.30!



Nessicle said:


> I'm going to do a bump piccie Saturday morning after my 4D scan and post all the piccies then :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah Sammi you need to do a bump pic don't think I've ever seen one of yours!
> 
> Kerrie I've no idea how much weight I've gained but don't think it's too much - my face arms and boobs are still small just my arse and thighs and belly (obviously) that have got bigger x

I have done one in a round about way! My wedding pics lol! But no I haven't posted a proper bump pic as I only have my iphone :(


I've gained about 12kg but have never been a big scales person.


----------



## lozzy21

Kerri i would love a bump like yours, mines not a propper bump shape because of the excess weight iv got


----------



## mummyclo

I will do another bump pic next week at 30 weeks :o
Scary! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

I use my iPhone Sammi - I just email them to myself and upload that way :thumbup: 

I'll go with scary too Lozzy :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> I use my iPhone Sammi - I just email them to myself and upload that way :thumbup:
> 
> I'll go with scary too Lozzy :haha:

Your ruining my excuses lol!


----------



## Nut_Shake

I think i'm going to have a nap, going for dinner later and i haven't slept properly, the kitchen guys came at stupid o'clock this morning xxxx


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> I think i'm going to have a nap, going for dinner later and i haven't slept properly, the kitchen guys came at stupid o'clock this morning xxxx

Awww but it'll be worth it when your kitchen is done!


----------



## Kerrieann

thanks ladies :hugs: Mummyclo do one now too please!!!! :haha: i normally do every 2 weeks but am going to do every week now as i getting bigger quicker! xx


----------



## mummyclo

Have a nice nap Nat :sleep:


----------



## lozzy21

Im sat waiting in for my tumble dryer to come :dohh: Wish i could sleep but im looking after my brother.


----------



## mummyclo

Ok brb just doing pic for Kerrie! :)


----------



## Kerrieann

dp


----------



## mummyclo

Please note, it wont be nakey belly as my stretch marks are DISGUSTING :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I use my iPhone Sammi - I just email them to myself and upload that way :thumbup:
> 
> I'll go with scary too Lozzy :haha:
> 
> Your ruining my excuses lol!Click to expand...

:rofl: sorry hun no excuses here te he! 



mummyclo said:


> Please note, it wont be nakey belly as my stretch marks are DISGUSTING :cry:

I doubt your stretchies are disgusting lady!!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I use my iPhone Sammi - I just email them to myself and upload that way :thumbup:
> 
> I'll go with scary too Lozzy :haha:
> 
> Your ruining my excuses lol!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: sorry hun no excuses here te he!Click to expand...

Obviously!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Nessicle said:


> I use my iPhone Sammi - I just email them to myself and upload that way :thumbup:
> 
> I'll go with scary too Lozzy :haha:


Ive started usin my iPhone coz my camera lead vanished! I got Photobucket app so I upload to there then post :) which reminds me I'm due to do a bump pic!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm gettin some cosytoes custom made for my icandy n I'm pickin fabric but I'm knackered so fancy a sleep!


----------



## Mizze

Wow girls I leave you for 4 hours and you do 15 pages of chat!! 


ducky1502 said:


> He has offered us £100 back!!! That means we paid £350 for something that would have cost £580 brand new. The cosy toes is brand new unopened in the packaging so definately in perfect condition and is £80 new alone.
> 
> What do you ladies think?!

I think you did really well with the £110 - its a fair point that he SHOULD have checked himself first. 



spencerbear said:


> Mizze - It is right that they can make you take maternity till 36 weeks but im a single parent and the maternity money is a lot more than ssp, so was told i would be better off taking it from now.
> 
> She is having 1 lot of eggs harvested before, they reckon about 7 or 8 and then have to hope they get a few good eggs from that x x

Ah - I wondered when I wrote whether mat leave pay was more than sick leave pay. So glad they are harvesting eggs for her - hope it all goes well with her treatment. 



Nessicle said:


> It was such agony yesterday! Still kept my docs appt for Monday though to get it checked out xx

Yes do keep the appointment.



Nessicle said:


> I've not felt Ava move much over the last 24 hours getting a bit worried. Heard her hb on the doppler and have felt her turn over occasionally and some gentle kicks but nowhere near as frequent or as strong as usual.....

Caitlin scared us sillly by not moving much for 3 days-early this week, without the doppler id have gone mad - she had a HUGE day yesterday though and didnt stop. 



wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies !
> Double digits for me today Woohoo !!! :happydance:

Me Too Me Too! :wohoo:



sammiwry said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I know... I'm usually the first to give in on haggling (that's if I even do at all) it's my OH who is such a pain. I usually end up walking away out of embarassment because of his haggling lol. Although he is very good at it so I shouldn't complain.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one who sometimes has to walk out!!Click to expand...

Oh me too - I am rubbish and get so embarrassed. 



lozzy21 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Im still waiting for an engament ring too. How long have you been with your OH'S?

We have been together 5 1/2 years - met in Feb 2007, engaged Christmas Day 2008 - Married April 2009. We always knew from early on that we would get married. 



lozzy21 said:


> Well what a stupid and mean thing for her to say! Are they still engaged?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> So now i think i have upset my OH :(
> He just read all the engagement posts and was like, i just want to have the money to buy you a nice ring :cry:
> Im going to not mention it again :(
> 
> Awwww - I chose mine with DH - But I went for the smaller better diamond (in platinum) rather than the bigger one - it just didnt look right on my hand I thought. Funny I always wanted a diamond solitaire in gold but somehow the platinum looked much better. We got our wedding rings off the internet - so much cheaper and they look great.
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Yes Ducky I love that range.
> 
> Is anyone going to have the flu jab??
> 
> https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Flu-jab/Pages/Whyitshouldbedone.aspxClick to expand...
> 
> Must lok at that - I am generally very pro immunisation (obviously just a personal view) but I was pregnant this time last year and remember the huge controversy and im still slightly unsure to be honest. Not really thinking about it until or unless I get a letter.
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I honestly try not take anything too seriously on the Tri threads.
> Obviously i know u ladies and i care more about your welfare therefore i get a bit more attatched to the convo :blush:
> But with that Nat i don't know i would just not get involved, but im just like that :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the same. Apart from in december dreamers I take what I read on this site with a pinch of salt. I do sometimes read threads and post a few myself because I'm sure the majoirty of women on here are genuine. I just think it's a shame that there have been (and will be again) some strange/sick people who feel the need to lie and make things up.Click to expand...
> 
> True - I tend to be far more wary outside of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> On the subject of bedding, I am going to make my own jungle themed stuffClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh - am envious - I want jungle theme but will have to be content with buying - I have an irrational fear of sewing machines..... Although I might persuade my Mum to make some if I can find nice material.
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Why are some people so opinionated and unhelpful?!
> 
> "everything goes in drawers!!"
> "You'll just end up taking up space with tiny clothes in the wardrobe if you don't just fold them"
> 
> I just think their replies were totally unhelpful and unnecessary a simple 'no' or just not responding would've sufficed!!Click to expand...
> 
> People can be such @rses at times
> 
> Nat - loving the quote about bum holes!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls here is my 29 week bump!! And last one is 20 week one to compare!Click to expand...
> 
> Lovely bump! I will do a pic this weekend at 26 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Please note, it wont be nakey belly as my stretch marks are DISGUSTING :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw hun - they will fade - I dont have any yet from pregnancy but have some on thighs and boobs from teenage growth spurts
> 
> Phew right I think thats it
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...


----------



## nikki-lou25

mummyclo said:


> Please note, it wont be nakey belly as my stretch marks are DISGUSTING :cry:

Dya want me to get my stretchmarks out? You'll see that yours are probably lovely in comparison lol Aimee turned me into a road map :blush:


----------



## Kerrieann

Mummycloi have hundreds from Jake lol, they are silver but you can still see them :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze, I really should of started it ages ago as I'm a perfectionist when it comes to making things!


----------



## Nessicle

afternoon Mizze! lol we are a chatty bunch and i'm supposed to be busy at work....:blush: I'm too tired to concentrate I'm getting really bored with working now too lol! 

Naughty Caitlin panicking you! Ava has been a little more active this afternoon but not majorly so, just keeping an eye out but I do have my doppler thankfully!


----------



## mummyclo

Ok heres my 29 week bump pics :haha:
 



Attached Files:







bump 29 005.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 2









bump 29 008.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kerrieann

I gotta take jake to school now, was waiting for your pic chole,ill look back later :happydance: xx


----------



## mummyclo

Sorry one is blurry, couldnt reach out far enough :blush:


----------



## Kerrieann

beautiful chole!!!! :yipee:


----------



## sammiwry

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/dressfinished004.jpg

the last thing I made :S


----------



## wishingforbub

Mizze... congrats on double digits too !!! :happydance:
nice bump mummyclo ;)


----------



## mummyclo

:blush: Thanks :)


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:



> afternoon Mizze! lol we are a chatty bunch and *i'm supposed to be busy at work....:blush*: I'm too tired to concentrate I'm getting really bored with working now too lol!
> 
> Naughty Caitlin panicking you! Ava has been a little more active this afternoon but not majorly so, just keeping an eye out but I do have my doppler thankfully!

Ahem me too - Actually I have a meeting at 1.30 so popping in here to fill the time before it - even if its slightly over my lunchbreak. 

Yes naughty babies - making us worried

Saw my stress counsellor today - he has given me a strip of dots to put on pulse points to see my stress levels - currently blue - so not stressed at all today. 

Also gave me a good breathing techique to help in labour which I have to practice and a mantra about being in pain which I also have to practice

it goes "Id prefer not to be in this pain but since I am I will remain calm and cope" He tells me apparently that we can double our symptoms of pain as we get stressed.

But he did also tell me to be aware that births are not controllable things and that stuff will happen im not expecting and to be as okay with that as I can. 

Good advice - I will definately be doing the mantra and the breathing exercise -(which I will post later, its a variation on a yoga one) to help me stay calm in labour. 

Right really must go now - meeting beckons

Sammi - im in awe that you would do it at all - its way beyond my capabilities and you still have months to finish.

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> Ok heres my 29 week bump pics :haha:

Aw lovely! 

Mizze


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/dressfinished004.jpg
> 
> the last thing I made :S

Wow!

Right I really am off now

Mizze


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze, I really don't! The dress I just posted a pic of was meant to be done in 20 hours for my gcse textiles, but I used to sneak it home to take it apart and redo bits I wasn't happy with!!

Bump pics on there way..


----------



## ducky1502

I go and have a shower and I miss a million pages lol.

Lovely bumps girls :) sooooooo nice! kerrie yours is so impressive (in a good way). I'm going to do another one tomorrow at 28wks. I kind of do them as I fancy though, I have a folder on my computer and I think only a few were done on week changeover day lol.

Got a friend coming over for a take away later, haven't seen her for probably about 18months so will be great to see her. 

Haven't felt chubs move for hours now, I hate it when he does this lol. I'm sure he's just asleep but still scares me.

Btw anyone looking for a nappy bin I've found this good offer https://www.amazon.co.uk/Angelcare-...f=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=baby&qid=1284637688&sr=1-1
It's also available at that price in argos.


----------



## sammiwry

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/bump1.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/bump2.jpg

Please excuse the hoover and rox also in the pic, was the only place I could the mirror to take any pics! And yes the mirror is still in its packaging as I still don't know where I want it put!


----------



## hopefully2

Girls bumps are all amazing, you've given me the courage to post my first....

The first is today and the second is 27 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







bump 29 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 1









bump 27 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hopefully2

sammiwry said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/bump1.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/bump2.jpg
> 
> Please excuse the hoover and rox also in the pic, was the only place I could the mirror to take any pics! And yes the mirror is still in its packaging as I still don't know where I want it put!

Love the pic sammi but have to admit love rox too !!! Is she a staff?


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks, noo Rox is a Boxer :( Everyone keeps saying what a lovely little staff need her to grow I think!


----------



## hopefully2

Well she is another of my favorite breeds then!! She really is a cutie :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

Firstly I have to say WOW to all your bumps Chloe, hopefully and Sammi! you all look amazing I dont know why you guys were so worried to post :flower:



sammiwry said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/dressfinished004.jpg
> 
> the last thing I made :S

thats amazing I'm rubbish at stuff like that I used to be so creative but I just dont have the discipline anymore I get bored very easily! 



Mizze said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> afternoon Mizze! lol we are a chatty bunch and *i'm supposed to be busy at work....:blush*: I'm too tired to concentrate I'm getting really bored with working now too lol!
> 
> Naughty Caitlin panicking you! Ava has been a little more active this afternoon but not majorly so, just keeping an eye out but I do have my doppler thankfully!
> 
> Ahem me too - Actually I have a meeting at 1.30 so popping in here to fill the time before it - even if its slightly over my lunchbreak.
> 
> Yes naughty babies - making us worried
> 
> Saw my stress counsellor today - he has given me a strip of dots to put on pulse points to see my stress levels - currently blue - so not stressed at all today.
> 
> Also gave me a good breathing techique to help in labour which I have to practice and a mantra about being in pain which I also have to practice
> 
> it goes "Id prefer not to be in this pain but since I am I will remain calm and cope" He tells me apparently that we can double our symptoms of pain as we get stressed.
> 
> But he did also tell me to be aware that births are not controllable things and that stuff will happen im not expecting and to be as okay with that as I can.
> 
> Good advice - I will definately be doing the mantra and the breathing exercise -(which I will post later, its a variation on a yoga one) to help me stay calm in labour.
> 
> Right really must go now - meeting beckons
> 
> Sammi - im in awe that you would do it at all - its way beyond my capabilities and you still have months to finish.
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

That's a really good mantra given by your stress counsellor I'll have to remember that! I love that you pass stuff on like that that he gives you cos I get stressed very easily! xx



ducky1502 said:


> I go and have a shower and I miss a million pages lol.
> 
> Lovely bumps girls :) sooooooo nice! kerrie yours is so impressive (in a good way). I'm going to do another one tomorrow at 28wks. I kind of do them as I fancy though, I have a folder on my computer and I think only a few were done on week changeover day lol.
> 
> Got a friend coming over for a take away later, haven't seen her for probably about 18months so will be great to see her.
> 
> Haven't felt chubs move for hours now, I hate it when he does this lol. I'm sure he's just asleep but still scares me.
> 
> Btw anyone looking for a nappy bin I've found this good offer https://www.amazon.co.uk/Angelcare-...f=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=baby&qid=1284637688&sr=1-1
> It's also available at that price in argos.

Ooh I want one of those bins so thanks for that hun! :thumbup: 

Ava is moving a little bit more but not loads I've been sat in the toilet moisturising my belly and prodding her trying to get her to move lazy little lump :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

Awww wow what gorgeous bumps!! 

I just got the doppler out to hear little man, heard all kinds of noises but no heartbeat but he was kicking the whole time I was trying to find it. So whilst I couldn't find a heartbeat he is definately still there lol.


----------



## sammiwry

hopefully2 said:


> Well she is another of my favorite breeds then!! She really is a cutie :thumbup:

Haha thanks! I haven't had her this morning, she went to work with Warren and is now back as the work men have gone and shes fast asleep looking like butter wouldn't melt!



Nessicle said:


> Firstly I have to say WOW to all your bumps Chloe, hopefully and Sammi! you all look amazing I dont know why you guys were so worried to post :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/dressfinished004.jpg
> 
> the last thing I made :S
> 
> thats amazing I'm rubbish at stuff like that I used to be so creative but I just dont have the discipline anymore I get bored very easily!Click to expand...

I only did textiles because I couldn't think of a 4th subject I wanted to do!

Also with bump pic's its more a case of I keep forgetting than haven't wanted to! Wish I had started doing them when I first got pregnant so I could see how Madden has grown!


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> Awww wow what gorgeous bumps!!
> 
> I just got the doppler out to hear little man, heard all kinds of noises but no heartbeat but he was kicking the whole time I was trying to find it. So whilst I couldn't find a heartbeat he is definately still there lol.

aww naughty boy! My girl does this - I'm actually finding it more difficult to hear her hb clearly with my Angelsounds as she's got bigger and she just kicks it most of the time lol x


----------



## Nessicle

I've taken tons Sammi I think I bore work colleagues and family to death with them :haha: xx


----------



## sammiwry

I've tried to keep quiet at work as they are such gossips and one woman in particular keeps trying to touch my stomach :(


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl:
Lovely bumps ladies! Nice un stretchmarky unlike mine :(


----------



## WILSMUM

Blimey you girls have been chatty while I was at work!!!

Loving all the bump pics - everyones looking fanastic!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> :rofl:
> Lovely bumps ladies! Nice un stretchmarky unlike mine :(

I have stretch marks hun form DS - thought I was gonna get away with it cause didn;t get them till realy late and then they were just on the underneath of my bump so they weren't really noticeable until after!!!
They're beautiful things anyway - love lines from our lo's!


----------



## Pixxie

I only went to tidy up and have a bath and my last post is like 8 pages back! What the hell have you all been talking about!? :haha: 

So I have a confession, I was a bit naughty and downloaded a hypnobirthing program for free... I dont want to pay £80 for something that might turn out to be useless! ( thats my excuse and Im sticking too it! :haha: )

Im only on the second lesson and I must say Im quite impressed, feeling much more confident about using only the pool when I have bubs :) 

Baby stuff is, slowly but surely, finding its way into our house. Got the cabinet for the babys room today, still need to decorate though! xx


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie I still have not moved so nothing I need to do today is done!


----------



## Pixxie

sammiwry said:


> Pixxie I still have not moved so nothing I need to do today is done!

I wouldnt have done anything either but OH comes back from working away tomorrow and I want the house to be lovely and clean for him :winkwink: xx


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Pixxie I still have not moved so nothing I need to do today is done!
> 
> I wouldnt have done anything either but OH comes back from working away tomorrow and I want the house to be lovely and clean for him :winkwink: xxClick to expand...

Warren came home for lunch and all I'd managed to do was get dressed!


----------



## Pixxie

sammiwry said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Pixxie I still have not moved so nothing I need to do today is done!
> 
> I wouldnt have done anything either but OH comes back from working away tomorrow and I want the house to be lovely and clean for him :winkwink: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Warren came home for lunch and all I'd managed to do was get dressed!Click to expand...

:rofl: My OH would have gone mental, he hates it when I do nothing all day. There is only so many times 'Im all pregnant and fat and hormonal today' gets me away with stuff lol xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Chloe, hopefully and sammi, loving the bumps!! I would like a weekly update please!! ;)

Sammi - gorgeous dress btw!

So as you can guess i have awoken from my slumber. I got a call from the department store i ordered my buggy, cot beds, mattresses, travel cot and changer from. Its finally all in!!!!! So excited!!!! They asked when i want delivery so should be getting it all middle of october! Yays!!

I'm starving again, i feel like a stinky cheese and onion sandwich :D


----------



## mummyclo

I have only put on 2 loads of washing :(
I hate having to wait in for muy Pram all over again, no food, so im starving :(


----------



## ducky1502

I'm having chinese tonight :happydance: can't wait. Today I've been really good and had museli, soup, a banana and some strawberries so I think I deserve it :haha:

I've got to go out to pick up a parcel, go to the cash point and get some more juice cause we've run out but it seems like a MAMMOTH task lol. 

I can't wait to finally order/buy our nursery furniture, I'm hoping by this time next week we shall at least know what we're getting and either have it or be waiting for delivery. Feels like it's all finally starting to fall into place. The pram is up in the living room (sshhhhhhhh you supersticious people) still from checking it over last night etc and the car seat is sat next to it so that's nice to look at. I don't want to put it away lol.


----------



## cho

Pixxie said:


> I only went to tidy up and have a bath and my last post is like 8 pages back! What the hell have you all been talking about!? :haha:
> 
> So I have a confession, I was a bit naughty and downloaded a hypnobirthing program for free... I dont want to pay £80 for something that might turn out to be useless! ( thats my excuse and Im sticking too it! :haha: )
> 
> Im only on the second lesson and I must say Im quite impressed, feeling much more confident about using only the pool when I have bubs :)
> 
> Baby stuff is, slowly but surely, finding its way into our house. Got the cabinet for the babys room today, still need to decorate though! xx

Thats a good idea about the hypnobirthing program i might do that.
Im having a pool too so will come in handy as i hated gas and air so def wont have that so suppose thats me only option :)


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> I'm having chinese tonight :happydance: can't wait. Today I've been really good and had museli, soup, a banana and some strawberries so I think I deserve it :haha:
> 
> I've got to go out to pick up a parcel, go to the cash point and get some more juice cause we've run out but it seems like a MAMMOTH task lol.
> 
> I can't wait to finally order/buy our nursery furniture, I'm hoping by this time next week we shall at least know what we're getting and either have it or be waiting for delivery. Feels like it's all finally starting to fall into place. The pram is up in the living room (sshhhhhhhh you supersticious people) still from checking it over last night etc and the car seat is sat next to it so that's nice to look at. I don't want to put it away lol.

mmmm yum were trying to decide where to go , were going to go out for a meal so that should be nice :) if we can decide where to go :)


----------



## ducky1502

I have a hypnobirthing book and CD :) plan on using that and homeopathy potentially as natural pain relief. Also probably a few other wacky ideas that I won't bore you with. If that doesn't work then pump me full of drugs :rofl:


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> I have a hypnobirthing book and CD :) plan on using that and homeopathy potentially as natural pain relief. Also probably a few other wacky ideas that I won't bore you with. If that doesn't work then pump me full of drugs :rofl:

:haha:


----------



## Pixxie

ducky1502 said:


> I have a hypnobirthing book and CD :) plan on using that and homeopathy potentially as natural pain relief. Also probably a few other wacky ideas that I won't bore you with. If that doesn't work then pump me full of drugs :rofl:

:rofl: you clearly have a lot of faith in your methods! xx


----------



## Xaviersmom

lozzy21 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Im still waiting for an engament ring too. How long have you been with your OH'S?

DH and I have known each other about 17 years(high school) We started dating 8.5 years ago. I didn't get my ring till after we found me to be carrying LO. But at that point he confessed that it should have been a few years back and that he got lazy. He is from a pretty religious background, so baby and wedding are supposed to come in the proper order LOL. But we have been living together for 7 years and the only real change about our getting married was paperwork.

He got me a cheap ring to propose with and let me pick something out from online. I don't think the cost of the ring should matter. Maybe the "for now" rings that our OHs can afford are more sentimental and down the road, a nicer ring can come. Makes for a sweet story later in life.



mummyclo said:


> So now i think i have upset my OH :(
> He just read all the engagement posts and was like, i just want to have the money to buy you a nice ring :cry:
> Im going to not mention it again :(

Awe :( I don't let DH read anything on here.... He might get upset too.



mummyclo said:


> I honestly try not take anything too seriously on the Tri threads.
> Obviously i know u ladies and i care more about your welfare therefore i get a bit more attatched to the convo :blush:
> But with that Nat i don't know i would just not get involved, but im just like that :)

I made the same mistake and put my 2 cents in on a post yesterday that the OP was getting hammered on. I agreed with her actions to a degree and suggested a couple things. Now, I'm getting flamed by the same "charming" people.



sammiwry said:


> I've tried to keep quiet at work as they are such gossips and one woman in particular keeps trying to touch my stomach :(

EVERYONE knows not to touch my tummy without my express invitation. More than once, I have made the comment about people pulling back a bloody stump if they try.

DH is out of town until tomorrow night as well.. I have been busy creating a wedding cake and have done nothing but that this week, so the house is positively a wreck! 
Aqua aerobics again tonight! Can't wait.


----------



## Nessicle

I've chosen the pump me full of drugs route :rofl:

Had to share this site with you girls I sooooo want some of these freaky dummies!!

https://www.babysmiles.co.uk/dummies.htm


----------



## Kerrieann

OMG ness they are hiarious! :rofl: ive never seen them before!

Um what exactly is hypnobirthing and homeopathy? Would be lovely not to use gas and air either as got a bit sicky on that too and only plan to use it when i get to about 8-10cm!

Gorgeous bumps sammi and hopefully 2 :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## Pixxie

Kerrieann said:


> OMG ness they are hiarious! :rofl: ive never seen them before!
> 
> Um what exactly is hypnobirthing and homeopathy? Would be lovely not to use gas and air either as got a bit sicky on that too and only plan to use it when i get to about 8-10cm!
> 
> Gorgeous bumps sammi and hopefully 2 :thumbup: :happydance:

Im not sure about homeopathy but hypnobirthing is basically training yourself to go into a kind of trance so that it doesn't hurt. Lots of calm music, breathing and relaxation techniques 

Ive suddenly developed a Utorrent addiction (bad,BAD Pixxie) Im off to do some pregnancy yoga soon :haha: xxx


----------



## Pixxie

Ness they really creep me out! Urgh! :rofl: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

ducky1502 said:


> I have a hypnobirthing book and CD :) plan on using that and homeopathy potentially as natural pain relief. Also probably a few other wacky ideas that I won't bore you with. If that doesn't work then pump me full of drugs :rofl:

:rofl: LOL Ducky! :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nessicle said:


> I've chosen the pump me full of drugs route :rofl:
> 
> Had to share this site with you girls I sooooo want some of these freaky dummies!!
> 
> https://www.babysmiles.co.uk/dummies.htm

LOL! Saw those a few years ago and always swore i would get some!! People keep telling me its child abuse though, lol. I think they are hilarious!


----------



## lozzy21

I was ment to be doing a load of house work today but so far all i have done is sleep. Still waiting in for my tumble :dohh:


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Pixxie I still have not moved so nothing I need to do today is done!
> 
> I wouldnt have done anything either but OH comes back from working away tomorrow and I want the house to be lovely and clean for him :winkwink: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Warren came home for lunch and all I'd managed to do was get dressed!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: My OH would have gone mental, he hates it when I do nothing all day. There is only so many times 'Im all pregnant and fat and hormonal today' gets me away with stuff lol xxClick to expand...

He did go a bit mad so I've hoovered upstairs, put away the clean clothes and done the washing up now :D



Nut_Shake said:


> Chloe, hopefully and sammi, loving the bumps!! I would like a weekly update please!! ;)
> 
> Sammi - gorgeous dress btw!
> 
> So as you can guess i have awoken from my slumber. I got a call from the department store i ordered my buggy, cot beds, mattresses, travel cot and changer from. Its finally all in!!!!! So excited!!!! They asked when i want delivery so should be getting it all middle of october! Yays!!
> 
> I'm starving again, i feel like a stinky cheese and onion sandwich :D

Thank you!! Wish it had fitted at some point but it never did lol!! 

How exciting!! We have our cot bed as we got it second hand from ebay but still need to get a mattress and the bedding so I can make a start on decorating it!!



mummyclo said:


> I have only put on 2 loads of washing :(
> I hate having to wait in for muy Pram all over again, no food, so im starving :(

Ooo don't Chloe! I washed what was left of the clothes in the washing bin and put them in the tumble dryer (bad sammi its sunny they should of gone out!) and washed Rox's blankets only to sort our room out and find a load of washing from when Warren was away last week :(


----------



## lozzy21

Yey tumble dryer is here. Only problem is when my mam measured it she dident take the door into account so shes having to come over to help me take the door off :rofl:


----------



## mummyclo

I will go out for food at 5, it shouldn't come after then :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

lozzy21 said:


> Yey tumble dryer is here. Only problem is when my mam measured it she dident take the door into account so shes having to come over to help me take the door off :rofl:

LOL!! Take the door off?? :dohh:


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> Ok heres my 29 week bump pics :haha:

 gorgeous :flower:



ducky1502 said:


> I'm having chinese tonight :happydance: can't wait. Today I've been really good and had museli, soup, a banana and some strawberries so I think I deserve it :haha:
> 
> I've got to go out to pick up a parcel, go to the cash point and get some more juice cause we've run out but it seems like a MAMMOTH task lol.
> 
> I can't wait to finally order/buy our nursery furniture, I'm hoping by this time next week we shall at least know what we're getting and either have it or be waiting for delivery. Feels like it's all finally starting to fall into place. The pram is up in the living room (sshhhhhhhh you supersticious people) still from checking it over last night etc and the car seat is sat next to it so that's nice to look at. I don't want to put it away lol.

 I'm not supersticious hun. I didn't want to put ours away either but didn't have the room so it is currently up in the loft. :blush:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Lovely bumps ladies. They really are. Sammi that is a beautiful dress - you're very clever.


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> Lovely bumps ladies. They really are. Sammi that is a beautiful dress - you're very clever.

Thanks, was thinking earlier depending how Madden's bedding comes out and the cost and time it takes may try and do it as a little business while off :shrug:


----------



## lozzy21

mummyclo said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Yey tumble dryer is here. Only problem is when my mam measured it she dident take the door into account so shes having to come over to help me take the door off :rofl:
> 
> LOL!! Take the door off?? :dohh:Click to expand...

Sorry not the door off the washer, its going under my stairs.


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> OMG ness they are hiarious! :rofl: ive never seen them before!




Pixxie said:


> Ness they really creep me out! Urgh! :rofl: xxx




Nut_Shake said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I've chosen the pump me full of drugs route :rofl:
> 
> Had to share this site with you girls I sooooo want some of these freaky dummies!!
> 
> https://www.babysmiles.co.uk/dummies.htm
> 
> LOL! Saw those a few years ago and always swore i would get some!! People keep telling me its child abuse though, lol. I think they are hilarious!Click to expand...

:rofl: I LOVE them te he! I'm sooo getting Ava some when she's old enough! I like the piggie one and the kissing lips one I don't think i could give her the horrid teeth style ones though


----------



## mummyclo

Oh not off the dryer :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

I've had my pram up for ages and bought baby clothes and all sorts - I'm not superstitious either x


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> OMG ness they are hiarious! :rofl: ive never seen them before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Ness they really creep me out! Urgh! :rofl: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I've chosen the pump me full of drugs route :rofl:
> 
> Had to share this site with you girls I sooooo want some of these freaky dummies!!
> 
> https://www.babysmiles.co.uk/dummies.htmClick to expand...
> 
> LOL! Saw those a few years ago and always swore i would get some!! People keep telling me its child abuse though, lol. I think they are hilarious!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I LOVE them te he! I'm sooo getting Ava some when she's old enough! I like the piggie one and the kissing lips one I don't think i could give her the horrid teeth style ones thoughClick to expand...

I like them but I'm adament I'm not giving Madden a dummy (watch me posting photos of him in the future with a dummy!)


----------



## lozzy21

If i was getting the pram it would be up in my dining room now but MIL is getting it and shes now having it deliverd untill the beging of december


----------



## sammiwry

Have to say my Bugaboo is at my mum's it's the only real supersitious thing I've got about babies!


----------



## lozzy21

I think im going to try to get the moses basket and crib from my aunty next week as it dosent feel real yet, everything is still packed away in box's and bags.


----------



## Nessicle

lol Sammi, I'm not fussed about the whole dummy thing, if she likes it and it makes her content then mummy is happy :) not all babies bother with them anyway 

Thought I'd squashed Ava earlier, had to lean far down to the side to change the seat position at my desk and I tensed my stomach hard trying to push the bloody seat back....honestly why do these things go through my head? Why do I think tensing my stomach and leaning forward will damage my baby lol? 

She's fine of course and has been moving around loads this afternoon anyway!


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> I think im going to try to get the moses basket and crib from my aunty next week as it dosent feel real yet, everything is still packed away in box's and bags.

It'll feel much more real if you can start getting everything out and sorted - personally I'd rather get it all done and sorted before 34 weeks then I can relax that everything is done ready for her arrival and I can chill out before she arrives :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I think im going to try to get the moses basket and crib from my aunty next week as it dosent feel real yet, everything is still packed away in box's and bags.
> 
> It'll feel much more real if you can start getting everything out and sorted - personally I'd rather get it all done and sorted before 34 weeks then I can relax that everything is done ready for her arrival and I can chill out before she arrives :thumbup:Click to expand...

Part of me wants to have every thing done so i can relax but then part of me still wants somethingt to do while im on maternity leave since im finishing to early.


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I think im going to try to get the moses basket and crib from my aunty next week as it dosent feel real yet, everything is still packed away in box's and bags.
> 
> It'll feel much more real if you can start getting everything out and sorted - personally I'd rather get it all done and sorted before 34 weeks then I can relax that everything is done ready for her arrival and I can chill out before she arrives :thumbup:Click to expand...

Likewise!! Although I've still got a fair bit left to get


----------



## Nut_Shake

I have nothing baby related in the house at all yet! I've honestly bought nothing except this because i randomly saw them and thought they were just really cute...

https://i53.tinypic.com/20gme4l.jpg


----------



## Xaviersmom

lozzy21 said:


> I think im going to try to get the moses basket and crib from my aunty next week as it dosent feel real yet, everything is still packed away in box's and bags.

We are nowhere near ready. The few things we do have are sitting in our livingroom b/c the baby's room needs to be painted. I'm not sure if getting the room ready will make it real for me or not.. It will be a good start. My shower on the other hand, will make it VERY real. A giant influx of baby stuff all at once.

Is it super naughty of me to look at my registry and see what got purchased ahead of time? I feel like a kiddy at Christmas peeking at gifts before they end up under the tree.

I have to remember not to post on those threads that people get mad about... I keep forgetting my _stupid_ tolerance is waaaay lower thanks to my hormones. It only gets me in trouble.


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh im so lazy, cant even be arsed to go out and get food :(


----------



## mummyclo

Nut_Shake said:


> I have nothing baby related in the house at all yet! I've honestly bought nothing except this because i randomly saw them and thought they were just really cute...
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/20gme4l.jpg

CUTE!! :thumbup:


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bumps ladies. They really are. Sammi that is a beautiful dress - you're very clever.
> 
> Thanks, was thinking earlier depending how Madden's bedding comes out and the cost and time it takes may try and do it as a little business while off :shrug:Click to expand...

 yeah sounds like a good plan :thumbup:



Nessicle said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I think im going to try to get the moses basket and crib from my aunty next week as it dosent feel real yet, everything is still packed away in box's and bags.
> 
> It'll feel much more real if you can start getting everything out and sorted - personally I'd rather get it all done and sorted before 34 weeks then I can relax that everything is done ready for her arrival and I can chill out before she arrives :thumbup:Click to expand...

 I'm the same I'm trying to get sorted but it is taking a long time as I can only do bits at a time already!! :blush:



Xaviersmom said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I think im going to try to get the moses basket and crib from my aunty next week as it dosent feel real yet, everything is still packed away in box's and bags.
> 
> We are nowhere near ready. The few things we do have are sitting in our livingroom b/c the baby's room needs to be painted. I'm not sure if getting the room ready will make it real for me or not.. It will be a good start. My shower on the other hand, will make it VERY real. A giant influx of baby stuff all at once.
> 
> Is it super naughty of me to look at my registry and see what got purchased ahead of time? I feel like a kiddy at Christmas peeking at gifts before they end up under the tree.
> 
> I have to remember not to post on those threads that people get mad about... I keep forgetting my _stupid_ tolerance is waaaay lower thanks to my hormones. It only gets me in trouble.Click to expand...

 ohh no what have you been upto?!! :dohh:


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> Ugh im so lazy, cant even be arsed to go out and get food :(

urgghh I know the feeling :blush:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I have nothing baby related in the house at all yet! I've honestly bought nothing except this because i randomly saw them and thought they were just really cute...
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/20gme4l.jpg
> 
> CUTE!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ditto!! That is really cute!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hubby wanted to get daddys little hero for both of them, had to remind him that one is a little girl!! I suppose it is kinda unisex but i told him he was being selfish! Loved this one though, shes my little sunshine :)

Now im off to get ready, going to dinner at Benihana tonight with hubby and some friends. So excited to stuff my face!! Even though i cant have the sushi and prawns, boooo!

Have a good evening everyone, lots of love xxxx


----------



## mummyclo

Have a nice time Nat!! :hugs:
xx


----------



## lozzy21

Tumble is in :happydance: Now i just need to find the extention lead and i can dry some clothes :D


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I think im going to try to get the moses basket and crib from my aunty next week as it dosent feel real yet, everything is still packed away in box's and bags.
> 
> It'll feel much more real if you can start getting everything out and sorted - personally I'd rather get it all done and sorted before 34 weeks then I can relax that everything is done ready for her arrival and I can chill out before she arrives :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Part of me wants to have every thing done so i can relax but then part of me still wants somethingt to do while im on maternity leave since im finishing to early.Click to expand...

I can understand that - perhaps just do a few bits earlier on like getting your moses basket and crib then cos it'd be nice to start doing stuff?



Nut_Shake said:


> I have nothing baby related in the house at all yet! I've honestly bought nothing except this because i randomly saw them and thought they were just really cute...
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/20gme4l.jpg

OMG soooo adorable!!! Where are they from?! I want one! 



Xaviersmom said:


> I have to remember not to post on those threads that people get mad about... I keep forgetting my _stupid_ tolerance is waaaay lower thanks to my hormones. It only gets me in trouble.

lol it does me too.....which thread..?? 



Nut_Shake said:


> Hubby wanted to get daddys little hero for both of them, had to remind him that one is a little girl!! I suppose it is kinda unisex but i told him he was being selfish! Loved this one though, shes my little sunshine :)
> 
> Now im off to get ready, going to dinner at Benihana tonight with hubby and some friends. So excited to stuff my face!! Even though i cant have the sushi and prawns, boooo!
> 
> Have a good evening everyone, lots of love xxxx

Have a fab time Nat!! Stuff your face for me :D xxx


----------



## Nessicle

I'm sat at my desk being kicked and elbowed - I think they're elbows anyway cos they're pointy and sharp!! or at least they feel it - she packs a punch this little lady!


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> OMG Kelly that's awful hun. Are you propping yourself up on lots of pillows?
> :flower:


Thanks :hugs: Yes its been awfull....I just hope that the tablets are kicking in now 

I am propped up on 3 pillows :winkwink:



lozzy21 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Im still waiting for an engament ring too. How long have you been with your OH'S?

I have been with my OH for 15 years this January....:kiss: We only got married in 2008 though, as with children & buying our 1st house, the wedding was the least priority 

I love my Hubby so much, he is my best friend & like Butterfly, we have been through some really great & really tough times :hugs:



mayb_baby said:


> I too was awake all night with terrible hb, acid comming up and had OH up all night too as I ran up and down stairs for milk!
> 
> Calling docs now as its still terrible, LO has been quiet since Tuesday!
> 
> I saw LO on wednesday he was moving away and I never felt him really. His hb was fine and all was perfect, trying not to worry as Im getting soft kicks and him turning xoxo

My LO was quiet yesterday, but today lively :baby: Let me know what you get from doctors...I'll let you know if my meds work :flower:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I hope the tablets are working for you now Kelly.

Have a great time Nat

Ness it's great that you can feel what she's doing!! I just feel nudges so could be punches or kicks!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Thanks everyone xxxx

Ness - From H&M! They were £2.99 each!! Probably because they will only fit them for about a week, lol


----------



## sammiwry

Nat enjoy!! With you on the Sushi though!! Really really want a trip to Yo! :(


----------



## Nessicle

Hope you're feeling better Kel! :flower: doesnt sound like fun at all! 

te he thanks Butterfly! It's great but it hurt :haha: she's having a ball in there this afternoon! She's been a lazy little munchkin for the last 36 hours though so making up for it now!


----------



## Nessicle

Nut_Shake said:


> Thanks everyone xxxx
> 
> Ness - From H&M! They were £2.99 each!! Probably because they will only fit them for about a week, lol

OMG Ace!!! I've not been in H&M for baby clothes so gonna have to have a browse thats a bargain!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Hope you're feeling better Kel! :flower: doesnt sound like fun at all!
> 
> te he thanks Butterfly! It's great but it hurt :haha: she's having a ball in there this afternoon! She's been a lazy little munchkin for the last 36 hours though so making up for it now!

Glad to hear Ava is playing ball now


----------



## lozzy21

Im supposed to be cooking buritos but i realy cant be botherd. Some one give me a kick in an hour to make sure i go do them


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> Im supposed to be cooking buritos but i realy cant be botherd. Some one give me a kick in an hour to make sure i go do them

I'm meant to be doing tuna and pasta and can't be bothered :S


----------



## mummyclo

Can i go to bed yet?! I hate it when OH works late, i can never be bothered to just cook for me and i get so bored on my own :(


----------



## Xaviersmom

I wasn't up to anythin bad.. it was a thread about a sociopathic 12 y/o BIL...

I'm not so sure the OP did anything so bad, but she was getting trashed for her rant..

I'm gonna try and be good and not post on it again.


I baked 7 cakes this am and earned myself a handful of BH for over doing it :(
Time for me to eat lunch and take a rest before picking DS up from school.


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> Have to say my Bugaboo is at my mum's it's the only real supersitious thing I've got about babies!

Our pram is currently in the garage...Im taking it to my Nans on Monday

Have never kept a pram in my house, before LO is born :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely bumps ladies....All really cooking nicely :baby::thumbup:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Xaviersmom said:


> I wasn't up to anythin bad.. it was a thread about a sociopathic 12 y/o BIL...
> 
> I'm not so sure the OP did anything so bad, but she was getting trashed for her rant..
> 
> I'm gonna try and be good and not post on it again.
> 
> 
> I baked 7 cakes this am and earned myself a handful of BH for over doing it :(
> Time for me to eat lunch and take a rest before picking DS up from school.

 wow 7 cakes - well done you!! but boooo to the bh - enjoy your rest before the school run :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Im just eating dinner & getting really nervous of the acid reflux :cry: 

I honestly never knew how bad heartburn could be, when ive heard people that have it.......I can now totally sympathise & can tell those of you that havent had it, its a pain like 'toothache, earache, headache' that 'inside' pain that keeps you awake :cry:

Hope everyone enjoys their dinners tonite....I see the food topic has arrived :winkwink:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Can i go to bed yet?! I hate it when OH works late, i can never be bothered to just cook for me and i get so bored on my own :(

Know how you feel! It's the main reason I've taken to going to my mums for the week when Warren is away for company.


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> Im just eating dinner & getting really nervous of the acid reflux :cry:
> 
> I honestly never knew how bad heartburn could be, when ive heard people that have it.......I can now totally sympathise & can tell those of you that havent had it, its a pain like 'toothache, earache, headache' that 'inside' pain that keeps you awake :cry:
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their dinners tonite....I see the food topic has arrived :winkwink:

 aww sweetie it's horrible to have to suffer like that. Thankfully milk is helping me but I've not had it bad. I have rennies when it gets worse and that usually does the trick. I really feel for you not having a remedy - I hope your tablets are working:hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Anyone made tiger bread/loaf? I want to make my own as can't be bothered to keep buying it but not if the receipes I've found on google are correct?

That to get the top to look right you mix milk and and cornflour to make a paste and then brush this over the top before you put it in the oven?


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> Anyone made tiger bread/loaf? I want to make my own as can't be bothered to keep buying it but not if the receipes I've found on google are correct?
> 
> That to get the top to look right you mix milk and and cornflour to make a paste and then brush this over the top before you put it in the oven?

Blimey sammi - you're impressing me more and more!! I wouldn't even know how to make normal bread :shrug::dohh:


----------



## - Butterfly -

lozzy21 said:


> Im supposed to be cooking buritos but i realy cant be botherd. Some one give me a kick in an hour to make sure i go do them

Ok I'm verbally kicking your butt to go sort out your buritos!! :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

Lol thanks hun, im going now


----------



## mummyclo

Sammi my oh is a baker :blush:
I will ask him when he gets home :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

OMG Changing the bed never used to be that hard :(


----------



## Mizze

Massive multiquote coming up - bear with me! 



Nessicle said:


> Firstly I have to say WOW to all your bumps Chloe, hopefully and Sammi! you all look amazing I dont know why you guys were so worried to post :flower:
> 
> 
> * I love that you pass stuff on like that that he gives you cos I get stressed very easily! xx*

Thanks hon - breathing technique coming up in next post. Also - post pregnancy would really recommend yoga to chill out to once a week - not exercise I promise but it increases flexibility and calms you down - thoroughly good for new Mums!




sammiwry said:


> I've tried to keep quiet at work as they are such gossips and one woman in particular keeps trying to touch my stomach :(

Ewww! I loathe people with no sense of personal space!! 



Pixxie said:


> So I have a confession, I was a bit naughty and downloaded a hypnobirthing program for free... I dont want to pay £80 for something that might turn out to be useless! ( thats my excuse and Im sticking too it! :haha: )
> 
> Im only on the second lesson and I must say Im quite impressed, feeling much more confident about using only the pool when I have bubs :)

Let us know how you get on - I will be interested. I have been very bad recently about doing my yoga dvd. I will try to get it out a couple of times on the weekend but I need my proper mat which is still at my sisters. 



ducky1502 said:


> I'm having chinese tonight :happydance: can't wait. *Today I've been really good and had museli, soup, a banana and some strawberries so I think I deserve it *
> .

Well that would have lasted me till roughtly mid day - what about after that! nomnomnom....



sammiwry said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bumps ladies. They really are. Sammi that is a beautiful dress - you're very clever.
> 
> Thanks, was thinking earlier depending how Madden's bedding comes out and the cost and time it takes may try and do it as a little business while off :shrug:Click to expand...

Excellent idea IMHO. 



sammiwry said:


> I like them but I'm adament I'm not giving Madden a dummy (watch me
> posting photos of him in the future with a dummy!)

Im in two minds about dummies - my MW was quite adamant yesterday about not using one if one is trying to BF. But I have read that they can help reduce SIDS. My sister didnt have one for her two and surprised me recently saying she wished she had with Lily because weaning her off that would have been easier than getting her to stop sucking her thumb. 



sammiwry said:


> Have to say my Bugaboo is at my mum's it's the only real supersitious thing I've got about babies!

Im not superstitious about it but my Mum is so she wants it at her house - fine with me, one less thing to store! 



Nessicle said:


> Thought I'd squashed Ava earlier, had to lean far down to the side to change the seat position at my desk and I tensed my stomach hard trying to push the bloody seat back....honestly why do these things go through my head? Why do I think tensing my stomach and leaning forward will damage my baby lol?
> 
> She's fine of course and has been moving around loads this afternoon anyway!

I think they let us know very quickly if they are feeling squashed. That said I had a sneezing fit earlier and then was watching my tummy in case Caitlin didnt like it - no reaction from her at all of course! 



Nut_Shake said:


> I have nothing baby related in the house at all yet! I've honestly bought nothing except this because i randomly saw them and thought they were just really cute...

 Those are so cute - didnt know H&M did baby clothes! :happydance:



Xaviersmom said:


> *Is it super naughty of me to look at my registry and see what got purchased ahead of time?* I feel like a kiddy at Christmas peeking at gifts before they end up under the tree.
> 
> I have to remember not to post on those threads that people get mad about... I keep forgetting my _stupid_ tolerance is waaaay lower thanks to my hormones. It only gets me in trouble.

I wouldnt be able to resist peeking.

Learned my lesson early in second tri about getting too caught up in other threads - I actually flounced from here for 3 days after a thread which really upset me. Daft but so easy to do. 



Nessicle said:


> Hope you're feeling better Kel! :flower: doesnt sound like fun at all!
> 
> te he thanks Butterfly! It's great but it hurt :haha: she's having a ball in there this afternoon! She's been a lazy little munchkin for the last 36 hours though so making up for it now!

Knew she would! Caitlin did exactly the same - I dont think she was still for 5mins yesterday! 


mummyclo said:


> Can i go to bed yet?! I hate it when OH works late, i can never be bothered to just cook for me and i get so bored on my own :(

Of course you can honey. 



KellyC75 said:


> Im just eating dinner & getting really nervous of the acid reflux :cry:
> 
> I honestly never knew how bad heartburn could be, when ive heard people that have it.......I can now totally sympathise & can tell those of you that havent had it, its a pain like 'toothache, earache, headache' that 'inside' pain that keeps you awake :cry:
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their dinners tonite....I see the food topic has arrived :winkwink:

Aw hon, hope the tablets work for you. I had to get mine tested at the hospital once - I was nil by mouth till 3pm and then had a barium meal and then tested and ---- bugger all happened! The one time my digestive system didnt bloody well react! Any way I found a way via the Rosemary Conley diet a few years later to control it. But pregnancy has bought it back big time - vile isnt it. Just had some crackers and hummus and that has kicked it off. Time for the gaviscon. 

Tea tonight will be grilled gammon, oven chips and beans or peas depending on what DH feels like. Must remember to drink loads of water with it as gammon always makes me thirsty! 



- Butterfly - said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Anyone made tiger bread/loaf? I want to make my own as can't be bothered to keep buying it but not if the receipes I've found on google are correct?
> 
> That to get the top to look right you mix milk and and cornflour to make a paste and then brush this over the top before you put it in the oven?
> 
> Blimey sammi - you're impressing me more and more!! I wouldn't even know how to make normal bread :shrug::dohh:Click to expand...

How odd - never heard of Tiger bread before but thats the second time today ive seen/heard it mentioned

Well if you read through all that congrats - now I wonder how many posts ive missed just typing this post! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> OMG Changing the bed never used to be that hard :(

:rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

Mince is on for the buritos, just have to remind OH to bring some cheese in with him.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I don't think I can multiquote on the phone but mummyclo I agree!! Changin the bed is now a mammoth task n mine needs doin Tonight :( altho I love gettin in bed when I've just changed it! 

Kelly I hope ur tablets work, it's awful!! I get it often n wouldn't wish it on anyone! :hugs: 

Love a the bump pics :) 

I've been so uncomfy today! Piplin seems so high up n even breathin is uncomfortable! I'm feelin a lot more movement now tho!! 
Aimees has one of her stroppy days again too so I'm ready for bed lol!

Oh I nearly fainted twice yesterday! I don't think I ate enough, damn lack of appetite!


----------



## Mizze

nikki-lou25 said:


> I don't think I can multiquote on the phone but mummyclo I agree!! Changin the bed is now a mammoth task n mine needs doin Tonight :( altho I love gettin in bed when I've just changed it!
> 
> Kelly I hope ur tablets work, it's awful!! I get it often n wouldn't wish it on anyone! :hugs:
> 
> Love a the bump pics :)
> 
> I've been so uncomfy today! Piplin seems so high up n even breathin is uncomfortable! I'm feelin a lot more movement now tho!!
> Aimees has one of her stroppy days again too so I'm ready for bed lol!
> 
> Oh I nearly fainted twice yesterday! I don't think I ate enough, damn lack of appetite!

Oh hon! Take care of yourself. 

Ooops forgot to mention how lovely all the bump pics were. 

Breathing exercise for labour - for Ness and anyone else who wants it. My stress counsellor said to start off at about 2 minutes and build up a little at a time until you can do about 20 minutes. 

Start by relaxing - scrunch up your face for a count of 3 and then release it - repeat. Then scrunch neck and shoulders to a count of 3 then release - repeat. Extend your arm and do the same for right arm/left arm, right leg (flexing foot to release)/left leg then tummy muscles - tighten and release. This should have released much of the tension we hold in our bodies. 

Okay now to breathing technique. 

Imagine your breathe coming from deep in your tummy (or bump in our case!) Breathe in slowly through your nostrils to the count of 5, then slowly release the breath through your mouth again to the count of 5 (in your head). Repeat this a couple of times. If you find your mind getting distracted just let the thoughts come and go and dont try to hold onto them, let them slip away. After you have dont the in/our a few times breathe in again as before through your nostril and to the slow count of 5 when releasing the breath visualise the number 1 set against the background of your favourite colour. Repeat for a couple of minutes - extending that to 20 minutes over a period of time. This should leave you feeling calm and relaxed. Practice this so it becomes second nature. Dont stress if the visualisation doesnt come out as you want - my 1 turned into a sun dappled tree! But its good enough for me. Also dont stress over letting your thoughts go - it takes a bit of practice to do this.

Hope that helps. Its very similar to yoga practice that I do. Probably best to do lying down (in bed?) but I did it sitting in a chair earlier and I did feel more calm and relaxed after it. 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Night ladies :sleep:


----------



## Pixxie

My back hurts so bad tonight :cry: 

Might take a walk to the shop to see if they have any cheesecake, I have a bit of a craving :winkwink:

Little miss really seems to enjoy yoga, she was going mad :haha: xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze said:


> How odd - never heard of Tiger bread before but thats the second time today ive seen/heard it mentioned
> 
> Well if you read through all that congrats - now I wonder how many posts ive missed just typing this post!
> 
> Mizze xx

 I totally love tiger bread - you should give it a try. Asda is best I think. :thumbup:



nikki-lou25 said:


> I don't think I can multiquote on the phone but mummyclo I agree!! Changin the bed is now a mammoth task n mine needs doin Tonight :( altho I love gettin in bed when I've just changed it!
> 
> Kelly I hope ur tablets work, it's awful!! I get it often n wouldn't wish it on anyone! :hugs:
> 
> Love a the bump pics :)
> 
> I've been so uncomfy today! Piplin seems so high up n even breathin is uncomfortable! I'm feelin a lot more movement now tho!!
> Aimees has one of her stroppy days again too so I'm ready for bed lol!
> 
> Oh I nearly fainted twice yesterday! I don't think I ate enough, damn lack of appetite!

me too :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Anyone made tiger bread/loaf? I want to make my own as can't be bothered to keep buying it but not if the receipes I've found on google are correct?
> 
> That to get the top to look right you mix milk and and cornflour to make a paste and then brush this over the top before you put it in the oven?
> 
> Blimey sammi - you're impressing me more and more!! I wouldn't even know how to make normal bread :shrug::dohh:Click to expand...

haha I would need the recipe infront of me to even make normal bread!



mummyclo said:


> Sammi my oh is a baker :blush:
> I will ask him when he gets home :haha:

if you wouldn't mind chloe I'd be grateful! I loathe keep paying tesco to make it for me!


----------



## - Butterfly -

DH has had to go back to B&Q tonight so he is also going to mcdonalds for mint aero mcflurry - they didn't have any last night and he came back empty handed:cry: really hope they have some tonight:haha:


----------



## lozzy21

I think il be getting OH to get some custard from the shop when he goes to get cheese to go with my choc muffin thats more like cake.


----------



## Mizze

BAH!!! Revenge of the acid reflux - bleugh! Gaviscon not touching it - its been okay today but two crackers and a bit of hummus and bang - even swigging from the gaviscon bottle hastn helped - I knew I would get through the prescription bottle too quickly 

Butterfly really hope you get your mcflurry (wrote Mcfurry first - eww) tonight! :)

I love getting into a freshly made bed too - I make DH do it with me wrestling with a superking duvet cover is a bloody nightmare at the best of times - I refuse to do it on my own when pregnant. 

I will pick up some tiger bread this weekend! I love bread - sadly it likes the acid in my tummy and makes loads of it.....
DH still isnt home, hmmmmm wonder where he is. 

Mizze


----------



## - Butterfly -

My computer has just tried to send loads of emails so looks like I've got a bloody virus. God knows where from. Now I've gotta try and sort the shit out - I hate it and find it very frustrating.

Sorry ladies will catch you tomorrow - I hope.


----------



## mrsbling

- Butterfly - said:


> DH has had to go back to B&Q tonight so he is also going to mcdonalds for mint aero mcflurry - they didn't have any last night and he came back empty handed:cry: really hope they have some tonight:haha:

See you are doing it again, and encouraging me to eat chocolate..... luckily DH picked up 2 of thebig bags of minstrels on the way home so I am going to get started on those lol :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

They have big tins of choccies half price in co-op at the mo - have resisted buying any just yet - not sure how long that'll last though!!!!!

Am seriously annoyed, really need a waterproof winter coat and can I find a waterproof maternity coat anywhere? Can I hell!!! Are we not meant to go out in the cold and the rain when we're making a baby then???? I'm working till 22nd Oct and although I can just about do up my waterproof coat its uncomfortable and give it another week or 2 and I won't be able to and unless its absolutely chucking it down with rain we're out with the kids come what may - so its looking like I'm gonna be getting ery cold and very wet over the next 5 weeks, either that or I wear a bin liner!


----------



## mrsbling

GGGRRrrrrr OMG I have had a horrible day today!!! 

My boss who for some reason has severe difficulty in communicating in any other way than being snappy and raising her voice, decided that she would ask me to check all of the orders, remakes and general communications for all of my staff (10 staff) from a specific customer to give the customer some consistency and ensure that my staff are not making any errors which would upset them............. what she STILL fails to realise is that my staff are all human not robots, and from time to time they will make mistakes (minor ones at that!!! i.e. mis-filed an order), but I am going on MATERNITY LEAVE in 7 weeks ....... what kind of consistency is that???? I have suggested that my replacement takes over the account (she has been with the company for 18 years and knows her stuff!!!), but she is reluctant to go down that route????? :wacko:

It makes me wonder if I will have any staff left when return from my maternity leave next year :shrug:


----------



## WILSMUM

OK DH really not helping - hes just offered to go to the shop and buy a big tin of celebreations or whatever I want!!!!

I forgot to say in last post -DH keeps doing my washing up and housework so i don't have to do anything all day except look after DS and go to work and he's not even keen on me going to work! Keeps telling me to make sure I tell him if he gets too much and that we don't "need" for me to be working!

And I can;t remember who sid about the dummies and thumb sucking but DH is the same - I didn't give Wil a dummy and he sucked his thumb and we used that nail biting stuff to ween him off, luckily he was really quite good about it but DH has always said that he'd rather baby had a dummy cause when its time to stop it you can just take it away, obviously u can;t do that with a thumb!!!


----------



## lozzy21

WILSMUM said:


> OK DH really not helping - hes just offered to go to the shop and buy a big tin of celebreations or whatever I want!!!!
> 
> I forgot to say in last post -DH keeps doing my washing up and housework so i don't have to do anything all day except look after DS and go to work and he's not even keen on me going to work! Keeps telling me to make sure I tell him if he gets too much and that we don't "need" for me to be working!
> 
> And I can;t remember who sid about the dummies and thumb sucking but DH is the same - I didn't give Wil a dummy and he sucked his thumb and we used that nail biting stuff to ween him off, luckily he was really quite good about it but DH has always said that he'd rather baby had a dummy cause when its time to stop it you can just take it away, obviously u can;t do that with a thumb!!!

A friend had that problem with her daughter, she refused to let her have a dummy but then wished she had given her one when she was stil sucking her thumb when she was 5.


----------



## mrsbling

WILSMUM said:


> OK DH really not helping - hes just offered to go to the shop and buy a big tin of celebreations or whatever I want!!!!

Oooh I would be asking him for some Roses or Quality street if it were me, as I love the soft centred Orange or strawberry ones Yum Yum :)


----------



## WILSMUM

Using the nail biting stuff we got Wil to stop sucking his thumb when he was 3 I think but there are kids in his year and older at school that I have seen sucking their thumbs at school, it doesn;t look great so am really glad we sorted it when we did!

I much prefer celebrations - I love the galaxy truffle and malteser ones!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

:rofl: My OH just answerd the door to the butcher in an adult sized babygrow.


----------



## WILSMUM

lozzy21 said:


> :rofl: My OH just answerd the door to the butcher in an adult sized babygrow.

yr OH was int he babygro or the butcher?


----------



## lozzy21

My OH

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0821.jpg


----------



## WILSMUM

LMAO!!!!

Why?


----------



## lozzy21

Because its comfy aparently. Hes sat watching the footy in it.


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol!!! Ooooooo k!
Where on earth do you buy them from????


----------



## lozzy21

Primark


----------



## mummyclo

lozzy21 said:


> My OH
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0821.jpg

LMAO :rofl:
Glad i came on here after getting up :rofl:


----------



## Kerrieann

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: soooooooo funny!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Wouldent think he was 24 would you?


----------



## lozzy21

Think my pic has killed the thread lol


----------



## ducky1502

My friend took a pic of her wearing one of those adult sleepsuits..... she just put it on in the middle of the store lol. I think they look lovely lol, I want one!!!

Had a lovely evening catching up with an old friend over chinese food and trashy tele. Haven't seen her since I've been pregnany so she asked a million questions lol. 

Crapping my pants about tomorrow though :( bloods and then my anti D all in the same afternoon. I REALLY don't want to go and I know I'll get super nervous before. But it has to be done. At least my scan on saturday will only be about 20hrs away once it's all done :thumbup:


----------



## xkirstyx

omg lozzy!!!! hahahahaha i want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Reading through birth and labour announcements in 3rd tri has made me all excited that one day we're all going to go into labour and have our babies (not on the same day obv!!) and I can't wait to hear about the start of peoples contractions and seeing photos of your babies. I feel really attached to you all :flower:


----------



## calliebaby

ducky1502 said:


> Crapping my pants about tomorrow though :( bloods and then my anti D all in the same afternoon. I REALLY don't want to go and I know I'll get super nervous before. But it has to be done. At least my scan on saturday will only be about 20hrs away once it's all done :thumbup:


I had my glucose test/iron/antibodies, rogham shot and a flu shot all done today. The rogham shot really wasn't that bad. They did it in my hip. 
The drink for the glucose tasted like really sweet sprite with light carbonation. Not too bad. The worst part about my appointment was waiting an hour to have my bloods drawn after having the drink. So boring.

I got my crib ordered today!!!:happydance: I feel like I am finally making some progress in my purchases. My shower is in 3 weeks, so I won't be buying anything else until that is over.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lozzy - I love them suits!! My friend bought a cow print one, I wanted one but they had no large size n I doubt it'd zip up atm anyway lol! They're ace though!! 

Ducky - I CANT WAIT til Dec!! It'll be nice to see everyones lil ones get bigger on FB too. I am still friends with my April EDD group from when I had Aimee! Its nice to stay in touch with people! You were the first "dreamer" I spoke to so I've decided we'll grow old together now :haha: Ok, maybe not go that far...but it'd be great to stay in touch via FB (as it would the other dreamers of course!)

I better go to bed now, I am knackered but I always end up playin games on my phone! Maybe I should put it on charge on hubbys side of the bed! 

All the ladies with heartburn - I hope you get a better nights sleep & HB and reflux leaves u alone! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Xaviersmom

Lozzy... please tell me he bought a matching one for tha baby! THAT would be an awesome daddy/baby pic.

Back from aqua aerobics... water was 88 degrees.. I could have just floated in the pool all night!


----------



## lozzy21

nikki-lou25 said:


> Lozzy - I love them suits!! My friend bought a cow print one, I wanted one but they had no large size n I doubt it'd zip up atm anyway lol! They're ace though!!

Biggest size they do is a 16-18, im a size 20 and i could get it on but not zip it up.



Xaviersmom said:


> Lozzy... please tell me he bought a matching one for tha baby! THAT would be an awesome daddy/baby pic.

Im looking for a similar one but cant find one lol


----------



## lozzy21

Well if you havent gessed i cant sleep. Been awake for ages so decided to come down. Im at work at 8 so i dont see much point in going back to bed apart from iv only had 4 hours sleep


----------



## hodbert

Well ladies, my furniture finally arrived and my hubby got his car sorted :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: yeyyyy!!!! Finally after two weeks sat in an empty apartment I have a sofa and decent tv! Very exciting, now I've just got to unpack all the boxes! The thing is, I didnt do anything today apart from open a couple of boxes and look in them for cushions, and my back is absolutely wrecking me! Unpacking may take some time :wacko:
Anyway, I've not managed to catch up all your chatter, but Lozzy I have to say your hubby looks AWESOME in his onesie! I bet he's glad you posted that for us to peek at :haha:


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> My OH
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0821.jpg

 oh my god what a legend lol!



ducky1502 said:


> My friend took a pic of her wearing one of those adult sleepsuits..... she just put it on in the middle of the store lol. I think they look lovely lol, I want one!!!
> 
> Had a lovely evening catching up with an old friend over chinese food and trashy tele. Haven't seen her since I've been pregnany so she asked a million questions lol.
> 
> Crapping my pants about tomorrow though :( bloods and then my anti D all in the same afternoon. I REALLY don't want to go and I know I'll get super nervous before. But it has to be done. At least my scan on saturday will only be about 20hrs away once it's all done :thumbup:

let me know how you get on, is everyones rhogam shot on there 28 weeks exact day 


ducky1502 said:


> Reading through birth and labour announcements in 3rd tri has made me all excited that one day we're all going to go into labour and have our babies (not on the same day obv!!) and I can't wait to hear about the start of peoples contractions and seeing photos of your babies. I feel really attached to you all :flower:

:hugs: i cant wait either :happydance:


lozzy21 said:


> Well if you havent gessed i cant sleep. Been awake for ages so decided to come down. Im at work at 8 so i dont see much point in going back to bed apart from iv only had 4 hours sleep

Someone called my house phone at 1 and i didnt get to the phone and it was from a withheld and then i was worrying all nioght incase something had happened to my mum or something.
I had a really bad trapped nerve last night and i was stuck sleeping on my back ive had it loads at night but last night was horrific.
Then up with Bradley at 5 and he is poorly still!


----------



## cho

seems you are all having anti d exactly at 28 weeks now im panicking cos, she missed me out and forgot to book me in for it and couldnt get me in till 28 weeks 6 days and this is my 2nd baby!
Do you think it will be ok.
When she rang the hospital, she said no she needs it before then but they said that was all they had so we have had to settle with it :(


----------



## WILSMUM

morning girls well I have officially got my first cold of the season after it niggling and threatening all week!
I feel really chesty and even sitting down on here I'm feeling breathless - dunno how I'm gonna cope walking DS to school in a bit!


----------



## Mizze

Morning all! 



WILSMUM said:


> *And I can;t remember who sid about the dummies and thumb sucking but DH is the same *- I didn't give Wil a dummy and he sucked his thumb and we used that nail biting stuff to ween him off, luckily he was really quite good about it but DH has always said that he'd rather baby had a dummy cause when its time to stop it you can just take it away, obviously u can;t do that with a thumb!!!

Me-about my sister's little girl - my sister was adamant (sp?) that neither of hers would have dummies - fine with her boy but Lily has been a thumb sucker from birth and still is - will mention the nail biting stuff to my sister! 





WILSMUM said:


> I much prefer celebrations - I love the galaxy truffle and malteser ones!!!!

A woman after my own heart - a whole box just of those two and I would be a very happy woman. A very fat one, but a very happy one! 



lozzy21 said:


> My OH
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0821.jpg

Lozzy that is brilliant!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I hope you find one to match for your LO. 



ducky1502 said:


> Crapping my pants about tomorrow though :( bloods and then my anti D all in the same afternoon. I REALLY don't want to go and I know I'll get super nervous before. But it has to be done. At least my scan on saturday will only be about 20hrs away once it's all done :thumbup:

:hugs: It will be okay hon. 



Xaviersmom said:


> Lozzy... please tell me he bought a matching one for tha baby! THAT would be an awesome daddy/baby pic.
> 
> Back from aqua aerobics... water was 88 degrees.. I could have just floated in the pool all night!

Mmmmmmmm jealous of that. 



hodbert said:


> Well ladies, my furniture finally arrived and my hubby got his car sorted :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: yeyyyy!!!! Finally after two weeks sat in an empty apartment I have a sofa and decent tv!

 Hurah! 



c.holdway said:


> seems you are all having anti d exactly at 28 weeks now im panicking cos, she missed me out and forgot to book me in for it and couldnt get me in till 28 weeks 6 days and this is my 2nd baby!
> Do you think it will be ok.
> When she rang the hospital, she said no she needs it before then but they said that was all they had so we have had to settle with it :(

Oh hun im sure it will be okay. Ring the midwife again and just get her to talk you through it - if it was absolutely vital you had it at exactly 28 weeks then im sure they would have made sure you had it then. 

26 weeks 1 week left in 2nd tri!!

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Morning, i really need to get stuff done today, especially if my mum is visitling! an't have her thinking i live in a pig stye can i!(its really not that bad just need to hoover and wash up)
So if im a bit absent, im just being a good house girlfriend! :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning ladies well that was the worst ever sleep, i had serios trapped wind all night, it was so painful, at first i thought something was wrong with baby until i realised what it was, i had it from 1oclock untill 7 when i got up :cry:



ducky1502 said:


> Reading through birth and labour announcements in 3rd tri has made me all excited that one day we're all going to go into labour and have our babies (not on the same day obv!!) and I can't wait to hear about the start of peoples contractions and seeing photos of your babies. I feel really attached to you all :flower:

Me too hunni :hugs: :flower:



WILSMUM said:


> morning girls well I have officially got my first cold of the season after it niggling and threatening all week!
> I feel really chesty and even sitting down on here I'm feeling breathless - dunno how I'm gonna cope walking DS to school in a bit!

Oh no, its going around i think, im full of it now, chesty, blocked nose and sore throat :growlmad: Got a wedding tomorrow and really wanted to feel good but will feel crap the whole day while everyo0ne gets pissed lol! :wacko:


----------



## nikki-lou25

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/7ec6d4e6.jpg

Here is my bump pic I took this mornin 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/c45eb93b.jpg

And that just made me laugh coz she wanted in on the pic!

Kerrie trapped wind is horrible :( hope u can catch up on a bit of sleep!!


----------



## till bob

mornin girls hope everyone is well ducky i have to agree i cant wait to read birth annoucments and c all those baby pics from everyone how excitin. hope ur cold doesnt last to long wilsmum well wat a beautiful mormin it is here today abit nippy but at least the sun is shinnin. only 1 week left at work and i cant wait just seems such a struggle to get up in the mornin cant be arsed lol so roll on next sat good luck to ladies who have got there 4d scans tomoro cant wait for piccies enjoy ur day girls xxxx


----------



## till bob

nikki-lou25 said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/7ec6d4e6.jpg
> 
> Here is my bump pic I took this mornin
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/c45eb93b.jpg
> 
> And that just made me laugh coz she wanted in on the pic!
> 
> Kerrie trapped wind is horrible :( hope u can catch up on a bit of sleep!!

lovely bump pic nikki and bless little amiee xx


----------



## Mizze

Wilsmum - you were looking for waterproof coats? 

https://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/maternity/empire-line-mac_197370416
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LADIES-HOODY...748194&cguid=fd1df3851240a0aad3b7bfc7ff159396

Only ones I could find

Mizze x


----------



## Mizze

nikki-lou25 said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/7ec6d4e6.jpg
> 
> Here is my bump pic I took this mornin
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/c45eb93b.jpg
> 
> And that just made me laugh coz she wanted in on the pic!
> 
> Kerrie trapped wind is horrible :( hope u can catch up on a bit of sleep!!

Oh great pic and how cute is Aimee!



till bob said:


> mornin girls hope everyone is well ducky i have to agree i cant wait to read birth annoucments and c all those baby pics from everyone how excitin. hope ur cold doesnt last to long wilsmum well *wat a beautiful mormin it is here today abit nippy but at least the sun is shinnin*. only 1 week left at work and i cant wait just seems such a struggle to get up in the mornin cant be arsed lol so roll on next sat good luck to ladies who have got there 4d scans tomoro cant wait for piccies enjoy ur day girls xxxx

Glorious day here too! Fabulous

kerriann - :hug: trapped wind is horrible

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Mizze said:


> Wilsmum - you were looking for waterproof coats?
> 
> https://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/maternity/empire-line-mac_197370416
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LADIES-HOODY...748194&cguid=fd1df3851240a0aad3b7bfc7ff159396
> 
> Only ones I could find
> 
> Mizze x


Thanks Mizze thats all I could find as well and really need soemthing with a bit more warmth to it as well as being waterproof! Nevermind I'll just have to stay indoors once it gets cold and I'm too big to do up the coats I've got!!!!


Thats what I'm like too - blocked nose and all chesty - already had the sore throat! And my tongue is sore and spotty - Eurgh!
DS is away for the wkend with his Dad so I can just crash out and spend the wkend in bed recovering! Just gotta get through today first! I've taken DS to school and done the shopping (including buying a big tin of celebrations!!!) and apart from going to work at lunchtime and picking DS up at 3 thats as much as I'm gonna do today - sod the washing I cba!!!


----------



## sammiwry

I'm finally up! Rox has cut my lip open trying to wake me up because warren was coming back in :-( not blaming her it's just annoying. 

All my house work is done except for the washing up from last night :-(


----------



## mummyclo

till bob said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/7ec6d4e6.jpg
> 
> Here is my bump pic I took this mornin
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/c45eb93b.jpg
> 
> And that just made me laugh coz she wanted in on the pic!
> 
> Kerrie trapped wind is horrible :( hope u can catch up on a bit of sleep!!
> 
> lovely bump pic nikki and bless little amiee xxClick to expand...

Lovely Bump!


----------



## Kerrieann

Lovely bump nikki! :happydance: Aimee looks sooo cute!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

3rd tri baby!! Wooooooop!!!!! xxxx


----------



## mummyclo

yey Nat!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

:yipee: cant believe nearly everyone is in 3rd tri now and in 2-3 months we will all have our babies!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Nessicle

morning gals!! 

hope everyone is well and I didnt miss too much chatter last night about food :haha:

my appetite is hardly anything at the moment! Don't know whats wrong with me! 

But.....3rd Tri :happydance: !!!! 

Yay to us Nat, Lozzy and Sammi :happydance: 

Ducky hope the bloods and anti D go ok today! Just keep thinking of the scan tomorrow to keep you going xx


----------



## sammiwry

Yay 3rd tri! Only 13 weeks left now hopefully!!


----------



## ducky1502

c.holdway said:


> seems you are all having anti d exactly at 28 weeks now im panicking cos, she missed me out and forgot to book me in for it and couldnt get me in till 28 weeks 6 days and this is my 2nd baby!
> Do you think it will be ok.
> When she rang the hospital, she said no she needs it before then but they said that was all they had so we have had to settle with it :(

Don't worry, a few days won't make any difference. The only thing I did think that mattered was having the jab done AFTER your bloods.



nikki-lou25 said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/7ec6d4e6.jpg
> 
> Here is my bump pic I took this mornin
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/c45eb93b.jpg
> 
> And that just made me laugh coz she wanted in on the pic!

Awwww nikki you look lovely :) such a nice bump!! 



Nut_Shake said:


> 3rd tri baby!! Wooooooop!!!!! xxxx

:happydance: yay nat! 3rd tri twins :)



Kerrieann said:


> :yipee: cant believe nearly everyone is in 3rd tri now and in 2-3 months we will all have our babies!!!!! :wohoo:

Don't get me excited!!!! I can't wait for everyone to have their babies. I wonder who will be the first to go into labour (obviously there is sherrie who we all still think about)........



Nessicle said:


> morning gals!!
> 
> hope everyone is well and I didnt miss too much chatter last night about food :haha:
> 
> my appetite is hardly anything at the moment! Don't know whats wrong with me!
> 
> But.....3rd Tri :happydance: !!!!
> 
> Yay to us Nat, Lozzy and Sammi :happydance:
> 
> Ducky hope the bloods and anti D go ok today! Just keep thinking of the scan tomorrow to keep you going xx

Thank you ness, I'm crapping my pants!! Hate hospitals, hate needles, hate that there will be lots of sitting around just waiting to have a needle stuck in me.... TWICE! Plus I've got a mw appt too (apparently) which is lovely but there's still always there tiny bit of worry of 'is he ok?!'


----------



## Nessicle

Here is my first official 3rd tri bumpy pic selection! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

you'll be fine ducky - i find sucking on sweets helps to distract me or deep breathing while they do it. If you have the anti D in your bum remember to wiggle your toes of the same side they're putting it in - it helps to disperse the fluid better and hurts less :thumbup: xx


----------



## Nessicle

Nikki your bump is looking fabulous and bless Aimee!! te he!x


----------



## mummyclo

Congrats to all the Third Tri Today Ladies :hugs:
xx


----------



## mummyclo

OMG! I just properly dribbled on the floor like a baby!! :(


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Here is my first official 3rd tri bumpy pic selection! :happydance:

What a lovely bump!


----------



## ducky1502

I hope I get the jab in my arm, haven't had one in my bum since I was about 6 years old. Think I may get my mum to wait outside if it's in my bum lol.... although she is one of my birthing partners so I should allow her to see everything that's in store for her at the birth :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

:happydance::happydance: to all the 3rd tri ladies, only a few days and i get to join you x x

Lozzy - that pic is brilliant x x

:hugs: to anyone who was struggling to sleep last night and to those that dont feel well.

Im not due my anti d until 30 weeks, so dont think it will make much differance...

OMG ive been asked out on a date....really cant believe it. Just got to sort a sitter for becca. 
Other than that should really d the ironing but baby has decided to sit on a nerve in my back, which is giving me the shivers and making me sick, so dont think that happening anytime soon x x


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> OMG! I just properly dribbled on the floor like a baby!! :(

:rofl: how'd you manage that?! 



sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Here is my first official 3rd tri bumpy pic selection! :happydance:
> 
> What a lovely bump!Click to expand...

Thank you Sammi! Don't think it's grown massive amounts since my 25 week bump piccie but they say about a cm a week now don't they? that'd be about right looking at the piccies I think x



ducky1502 said:


> I hope I get the jab in my arm, haven't had one in my bum since I was about 6 years old. Think I may get my mum to wait outside if it's in my bum lol.... although she is one of my birthing partners so I should allow her to see everything that's in store for her at the birth :haha:

It wouldnt be in your bum cheek directly I don't think - my depo provera was at the top of my bum so I only had to hitch my trousers down slightly :thumbup:

yeah if she's one of your birthing partners she's probably going to see you poo yourself so don't worry about having a jab in your bum :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

spencerbear said:


> :happydance::happydance: to all the 3rd tri ladies, only a few days and i get to join you x x
> 
> Lozzy - that pic is brilliant x x
> 
> :hugs: to anyone who was struggling to sleep last night and to those that dont feel well.
> 
> Im not due my anti d until 30 weeks, so dont think it will make much differance...
> 
> OMG ive been asked out on a date....really cant believe it. Just got to sort a sitter for becca.
> Other than that should really d the ironing but baby has decided to sit on a nerve in my back, which is giving me the shivers and making me sick, so dont think that happening anytime soon x x

OMG I forgot about Lozzy's OH - pmsl at that piccie it's ace I want a onesie!! 

Hope bubs moves off the nerve bet that's rotten!! 

Got my anti D a week on Tuesday boo! xx


----------



## ducky1502

Ness and Kelly - Are you worried about getting bad images tomorrow? I'm just worried he won't be playing ball at all or he's too squished already.


----------



## Nessicle

I am quite worried I might get bad images yeah. I'll be so disappointed if I do :( 

I'm worried my anterior placenta might cause problems but Kerrie Ann said she has an AP and her images are fabulous. If she's head down or sideways then that'll hopefully be better as my AP is high. 

My booking letter says to come with a _half_ full bladder....how much water should I drink?


----------



## mummyclo

I was leaning forward reading posts and noticed i was dribbling :haha:
:dohh:
I think 500ml about 20 mins b4 is enough Ness :)


----------



## ducky1502

That's strange because I was told I don't need a full bladder but eating and drinking something sweet about an hour before the scan may help make him more active during the scan.


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> Thanks Mizze thats all I could find as well and really need soemthing with a bit more warmth to it as well as being waterproof![/B] Nevermind I'll just have to stay indoors once it gets cold and I'm too big to do up the coats I've got!!!!

That really is pants when you think about it - id never noticed until you said how bad the selection for the winter months is! 



sammiwry said:


> I'm finally up! Rox has cut my lip open trying to wake me up because warren was coming back in :-( not blaming her it's just annoying.
> 
> All my house work is done except for the washing up from last night :-(

Ooh ouch! And awe on the housework - I havent dont any real housework in weeks - just kitchen tidying and toilets etc. Havent hoovered in gawd knows when - luckily we have a new dyson which DH likes to play with! 



Nessicle said:


> Here is my first official 3rd tri bumpy pic selection! :happydance:

Hurray for new 3rd tri ladies - we are nearly all there now!! 
Ness -loving the bump - I promise I will do my 26 week one tomorrow. 



spencerbear said:


> :OMG ive been asked out on a date....really cant believe it. Just got to sort a sitter for becca.
> x

Oooh! When?? Sorry about the back pain hon! 



Nessicle said:


> I am quite worried I might get bad images yeah. I'll be so disappointed if I do :(
> 
> I'm worried my anterior placenta might cause problems but Kerrie Ann said she has an AP and her images are fabulous. If she's head down or sideways then that'll hopefully be better as my AP is high.
> 
> My booking letter says to come with a *half full bladder*....how much water should I drink?

Blimey how does anyone work that one out! A 1/2 pint of water beforehand?? 

Shouldnt be here but really not in the mood for work today - its the weekend and the sun is shining for once. Am popping into town lunchtime to do some errands and really want to pick up some nice shoes to go with my lovely red herring dress for tomorrow night. DH and I are off to our favourite resturant - no special reason just because - And I havent been out at all for abou 5 months!! :happydance: :happydance: So looking forward to it but my normal going out shoes are going to be much too high - not risking torn ligaments like my friend last week (although alcohol had much to do with that- mixing it with 4 inch heels and cobbled streets - not a good idea) So I need new shoes! Ha a proper excuse to shoe shop - my idea of heaven! 

Mizze


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> I was leaning forward reading posts and noticed i was dribbling :haha:
> :dohh:
> I think 500ml about 20 mins b4 is enough Ness :)

:rofl:

Mizze x


----------



## louise1302

my word you ladies can talk

some of you seem to be having a rough time of it atm i hope you feel better soon. im still off work with a sinus and now chest infection but getting slowly better

double digits wooooo hooooooo


----------



## spencerbear

Congrats on double figures.

Mizze - Probably next week to give me a chance to find a sitter. It will be nice just to go out for a bit tbh x x


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> I was leaning forward reading posts and noticed i was dribbling :haha:
> :dohh:
> I think 500ml about 20 mins b4 is enough Ness :)

:rofl: I've heard pregnancy does make you produce extra saliva! Is 500ml just under a pint then? I'm terrible with stuff like that :haha: 



ducky1502 said:


> That's strange because I was told I don't need a full bladder but eating and drinking something sweet about an hour before the scan may help make him more active during the scan.

I was told to have some choccie and fizzy drink with me in case we need to make baby move but I'll probably have some choccy with my water before the appt too :thumbup:

I think most places vary on their recommendations about a full bladder etc - might be best to drink some same as me and at least you can empty it if need it?? 



louise1302 said:


> my word you ladies can talk
> 
> some of you seem to be having a rough time of it atm i hope you feel better soon. im still off work with a sinus and now chest infection but getting slowly better
> 
> double digits wooooo hooooooo

I think the lack of sleep is starting to affect us all now hey?

Sorry you're still not feeling good Louise but glad you're starting to feel better :flower: keep resting fx you're back to normal soon 

yay for double digits too!!


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze said:


> Blimey how does anyone work that one out! A 1/2 pint of water beforehand??
> 
> Shouldnt be here but really not in the mood for work today - its the weekend and the sun is shining for once. Am popping into town lunchtime to do some errands and really want to pick up some nice shoes to go with my lovely red herring dress for tomorrow night. DH and I are off to our favourite resturant - no special reason just because - And I havent been out at all for abou 5 months!! :happydance: :happydance: So looking forward to it but my normal going out shoes are going to be much too high - not risking torn ligaments like my friend last week (although alcohol had much to do with that- mixing it with 4 inch heels and cobbled streets - not a good idea) So I need new shoes! Ha a proper excuse to shoe shop - my idea of heaven!
> 
> Mizze

I'm the same Mizze I'm going to get in trouble one of these days with the amount of time I spend on here :blush:

Oooh restaurant sounds nice hun we haven't been for a meal in sooo long I might have to suggest to OH we go to Bibi's in Leeds next week when payday is here cos it'd be nice to go for a meal together before bubs is here! 

xx


----------



## ducky1502

Ness I'm sure you've told me already but what scan have you gone for? How long and what dya get etc?


----------



## Mizze

louise1302 said:


> my word you ladies can talk
> 
> some of you seem to be having a rough time of it atm i hope you feel better soon. im still off work with a sinus and now chest infection but getting slowly better
> 
> double digits wooooo hooooooo

Hello bump buddy! 

Hope you feel better soon! How horrible for you, :hugs: 

Double figures :wohoo: !! 



spencerbear said:


> Congrats on double figures.
> 
> Mizze - Probably next week to give me a chance to find a sitter. It will be nice just to go out for a bit tbh x x

Lovely I know - DH and I are out on Saturday - first time in MONTHS that ive been out to dinner. So looking forward to it. And I get to wear my posh maternity dress - hurrah! 

Hope all the scans go well tomorrow ladies

Mizze x


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nikki and Ness - Loving the bumps! OMG i want to bite Aimees little face, what a cutie!



mummyclo said:


> OMG! I just properly dribbled on the floor like a baby!! :(

:rofl: :awww:



spencerbear said:


> :happydance::happydance: to all the 3rd tri ladies, only a few days and i get to join you x x
> 
> Lozzy - that pic is brilliant x x
> 
> :hugs: to anyone who was struggling to sleep last night and to those that dont feel well.
> 
> Im not due my anti d until 30 weeks, so dont think it will make much differance...
> 
> OMG ive been asked out on a date....really cant believe it. Just got to sort a sitter for becca.
> Other than that should really d the ironing but baby has decided to sit on a nerve in my back, which is giving me the shivers and making me sick, so dont think that happening anytime soon x x

Yay 3rd tri is round the corner for you! AND you've been asked on a date. Happy days!!



ducky1502 said:


> Ness and Kelly - Are you worried about getting bad images tomorrow? I'm just worried he won't be playing ball at all or he's too squished already.

The only thing i would say is dont worry about any anterior placentas as my anterior placentas haven't affected getting images of the babies. Hope it all goes amazingly for you guys xxxx


----------



## mummyclo

500ml is like a small bottle of coke u buy from a shop :)


----------



## Midlands_moth

ducky1502 said:


> That's strange because I was told I don't need a full bladder but eating and drinking something sweet about an hour before the scan may help make him more active during the scan.

I always thought full bladder was needed for early pregnancy scans I did not need a full bladder for my 4d I was told it's not needed, you should check again to be sure especially if your travelling witha full bladder it's not very comfortable


----------



## sammiwry

All this talk of scans has made me remember I need to book mine for my birthday!


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Blimey how does anyone work that one out! A 1/2 pint of water beforehand??
> 
> Shouldnt be here but really not in the mood for work today - its the weekend and the sun is shining for once. Am popping into town lunchtime to do some errands and really want to pick up some nice shoes to go with my lovely red herring dress for tomorrow night. DH and I are off to our favourite resturant - no special reason just because - And I havent been out at all for abou 5 months!! :happydance: :happydance: So looking forward to it but my normal going out shoes are going to be much too high - not risking torn ligaments like my friend last week (although alcohol had much to do with that- mixing it with 4 inch heels and cobbled streets - not a good idea) So I need new shoes! Ha a proper excuse to shoe shop - my idea of heaven!
> 
> Mizze
> 
> *I'm the same Mizze I'm going to get in trouble one of these days with the amount of time I spend on here :blush*:
> 
> Oooh restaurant sounds nice hun we haven't been for a meal in sooo long I might have to suggest to OH we go to Bibi's in Leeds next week when payday is here cos it'd be nice to go for a meal together before bubs is here!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Me too hon - I am obviously demob happy cos at the moment I dont care - but its a serious discipliary offence so I need to watch it - might allow myself today as an indulgence (so hard catching up and then just being able to post once before having to log off again) and then back to lunchtimes only after that. 

We are off here -https://www.paswinebar.co.uk/ tomorrow night - my favourite local resturant. The lunch specials are legendary and you have to book weeks in advance to get in - my parents were regulars until Dad's op - but they will go again when he is well enough I am sure. 

Mizze


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> Ness I'm sure you've told me already but what scan have you gone for? How long and what dya get etc?

I've gone for a 4D which comes with 2 black and white 4D images, 8 colourised 4D images and a DVD. You can buy the CD of images for £20 but I recommended a friend a while ago so hoping I can barter them down to £10 for doing so :thumbup: 

My scan is usually £130 but there was a special offer if i booked it in July so got it for £100 



mummyclo said:


> 500ml is like a small bottle of coke u buy from a shop :)

Thanks hun!



Midlands_moth said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> That's strange because I was told I don't need a full bladder but eating and drinking something sweet about an hour before the scan may help make him more active during the scan.
> 
> I always thought full bladder was needed for early pregnancy scans I did not need a full bladder for my 4d I was told it's not needed, you should check again to be sure especially if your travelling witha full bladder it's not very comfortableClick to expand...

In early pregnancy it's for clear images and to push up your uterus which is why you're supposed to drink more but for later pregnancy they still tell you to drink water (i.e. half full) for the quality of the images as the US waves transmit better that way :thumbup: 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Blimey how does anyone work that one out! A 1/2 pint of water beforehand??
> 
> Shouldnt be here but really not in the mood for work today - its the weekend and the sun is shining for once. Am popping into town lunchtime to do some errands and really want to pick up some nice shoes to go with my lovely red herring dress for tomorrow night. DH and I are off to our favourite resturant - no special reason just because - And I havent been out at all for abou 5 months!! :happydance: :happydance: So looking forward to it but my normal going out shoes are going to be much too high - not risking torn ligaments like my friend last week (although alcohol had much to do with that- mixing it with 4 inch heels and cobbled streets - not a good idea) So I need new shoes! Ha a proper excuse to shoe shop - my idea of heaven!
> 
> Mizze
> 
> *I'm the same Mizze I'm going to get in trouble one of these days with the amount of time I spend on here :blush*:
> 
> Oooh restaurant sounds nice hun we haven't been for a meal in sooo long I might have to suggest to OH we go to Bibi's in Leeds next week when payday is here cos it'd be nice to go for a meal together before bubs is here!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Me too hon - I am obviously demob happy cos at the moment I dont care - but its a serious discipliary offence so I need to watch it - might allow myself today as an indulgence (so hard catching up and then just being able to post once before having to log off again) and then back to lunchtimes only after that.
> 
> We are off here -https://www.paswinebar.co.uk/ tomorrow night - my favourite local resturant. The lunch specials are legendary and you have to book weeks in advance to get in - my parents were regulars until Dad's op - but they will go again when he is well enough I am sure.
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...

Mmmm loooks lush!! Making me hungry now lady!! 

I have BnB saved to my favourites and it's always logged in but I'm not on it all day if that makes sense 

I just never log out x


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Mmmm loooks lush!! Making me hungry now lady!!
> 
> I have BnB saved to my favourites and it's always logged in but I'm not on it all day if that makes sense
> 
> I just never log out x

Making myself hungry too

Yes I know what you mean about being not being logged out but not on here - that is what might get me into trouble!

Right I am logging out now - there is a thread on 2nd tri which is winding me up SO much that Im liable to go in all guns blasting and say things I will regret - done it before and only upset myself -so this time im not even going to start.... 

Mizze xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ness I just had a bottle of water in the car n all was fine! I love your words of wisdom to ducky about pooin lol made me laugh! No dignity in childbirth! I was tellin receptionist u make me laugh, she remembered u n said u were lovely so haggle away! I had a sandwich on my way too n pipling was very happy! Mrs Nancy even asked if i had chocolate! I did have a few mouthfuls of lucozade tho! :o) 

Nat I often nibble Aimee, she's scrummy but I'm her mum so very biased! You look stunning in one of ur facebook pics with ur bump!!

Ducky good luck today! It'll be over before u know it!

I should b gettin my laptop bk today so I'll have the power of multiquote mwhaha!!


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze said:


> Making myself hungry too
> 
> Yes I know what you mean about being not being logged out but not on here - that is what might get me into trouble!
> 
> Right I am logging out now - there is a thread on 2nd tri which is winding me up SO much that Im liable to go in all guns blasting and say things I will regret - done it before and only upset myself -so this time im not even going to start....
> 
> Mizze xx

lol which thread is it? I've moved across to 3rd Tri now, so glad to be out of the threads asking the same questions constantly! No offence to any of the girls though sure we were all the same when we joined 2nd tri! xx



nikki-lou25 said:


> Ness I just had a bottle of water in the car n all was fine! I love your *words of wisdom to ducky *about pooin lol made me laugh! No dignity in childbirth! I was tellin receptionist u make me laugh, she remembered u n said u were lovely so haggle away! I had a sandwich on my way too n pipling was very happy! Mrs Nancy even asked if i had chocolate! I did have a few mouthfuls of lucozade tho! :o)

:rofl: te he exactly mum's warned me there'll be about 5 people looking at my minge at certain points so definitely not a time to get shy :haha: 

Aww bless her it'll be nice to see the receptionist again she was lovely! FX she liked me enough to do me a deal :haha: 

I'll defo take some food with me for the way there then although I only live about 15 mins away lol so might be best to eat it just as we're setting off ha ha xx


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I'm finally up! Rox has cut my lip open trying to wake me up because warren was coming back in :-( not blaming her it's just annoying.
> 
> All my house work is done except for the washing up from last night :-(
> 
> Ooh ouch! And awe on the housework - I havent dont any real housework in weeks - just kitchen tidying and toilets etc. Havent hoovered in gawd knows when - luckily we have a new dyson which DH likes to play with!Click to expand...

Washing up is done, more washing in the washing machine and I'm bathed and dressed all before Warren is home for lunch :D


----------



## Nessicle

For those who are on my friends list on FB.....did you see my sisters comment about my bump?! She said "it's well pointy ha!"

I mean what was the point in that? (pun not intended there!) She has never said anything nice to me about my pregnancy and I just think if you haven't got anything nice to say don't say anything at all! 

She hasnt even bought the baby anything and she's her blood relative, she never asks how I am she's so self involved it angers me sooo much! She won't be looking after my daughter that's for sure! Dont pay any interest all the way through my pregnancy, you don't get to reap all the benefits when she's here! grrr!!


----------



## spencerbear

sammiwry said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I'm finally up! Rox has cut my lip open trying to wake me up because warren was coming back in :-( not blaming her it's just annoying.
> 
> All my house work is done except for the washing up from last night :-(
> 
> Ooh ouch! And awe on the housework - I havent dont any real housework in weeks - just kitchen tidying and toilets etc. Havent hoovered in gawd knows when - luckily we have a new dyson which DH likes to play with!Click to expand...
> 
> Washing up is done, more washing in the washing machine and I'm bathed and dressed all before Warren is home for lunch :DClick to expand...

Lol at us all when managing to do that is a real achievement :hugs: youve still managed loads more than me x x



Nessicle said:


> For those who are on my friends list on FB.....did you see my sisters comment about my bump?! She said "it's well pointy ha!"
> 
> I mean what was the point in that? (pun not intended there!) She has never said anything nice to me about my pregnancy and I just think if you haven't got anything nice to say don't say anything at all!
> 
> She hasnt even bought the baby anything and she's her blood relative, she never asks how I am she's so self involved it angers me sooo much! She won't be looking after my daughter that's for sure! Dont pay any interest all the way through my pregnancy, you don't get to reap all the benefits when she's here! grrr!!

I did see that and then had to have another look at your bump......


----------



## sammiwry

spencerbear said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I'm finally up! Rox has cut my lip open trying to wake me up because warren was coming back in :-( not blaming her it's just annoying.
> 
> All my house work is done except for the washing up from last night :-(
> 
> Ooh ouch! And awe on the housework - I havent dont any real housework in weeks - just kitchen tidying and toilets etc. Havent hoovered in gawd knows when - luckily we have a new dyson which DH likes to play with!Click to expand...
> 
> Washing up is done, more washing in the washing machine and I'm bathed and dressed all before Warren is home for lunch :DClick to expand...
> 
> Lol at us all when managing to do that is a real achievement :hugs: youve still managed loads more than me x x
> 
> Don't want to give him any chance to complain when he gets in for lunch like he did yesterday! Least I can sit on here and not feel guilty that I have't started the housework!
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> For those who are on my friends list on FB.....did you see my sisters comment about my bump?! She said "it's well pointy ha!"
> 
> I mean what was the point in that? (pun not intended there!) She has never said anything nice to me about my pregnancy and I just think if you haven't got anything nice to say don't say anything at all!
> 
> She hasnt even bought the baby anything and she's her blood relative, she never asks how I am she's so self involved it angers me sooo much! She won't be looking after my daughter that's for sure! Dont pay any interest all the way through my pregnancy, you don't get to reap all the benefits when she's here! grrr!!Click to expand...
> 
> I did see that and then had to have another look at your bump......Click to expand...

Ness, I think your bump looks lovely and round not pointy so like spencerbear had to take another look at your pics to try and see how it could be "pointy!?"


----------



## ducky1502

My mum should be here any min to pick me up for my bloods and jab.... uh oh!!

Ness ignore your sister, your bump is beautiful!!! I love it :) family can be so cruel sometimes. I know she's only 13 but one of my sisters can be a right cow.


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks girls :flower: tried telling OH and he's never on my side with stuff like this it's always me "getting upset and worked up over nothing" I'm not upset and worked up just didnt see the need for the comment! 

Honestly ducky I've had so much hassle with two of my sisters since becoming pregnant - from being told I should be grateful I'm pregnant rather than moaning about morning sickness to me being pathetic for avoiding certain types of cheeses and foods the midwife tells you not to eat....thing that makes me laugh is neither of them have kids! 

Hope your appt goes well ducky x


----------



## spencerbear

Ive just had a call from work and turns out i still have 4 weeks and 14 hours holiday left to take. So at the end of next sick note, they are going to put that through before my maternity leave starts. I had forgottten that id only had a week off so far.

Then my mexican bola pendant turned up, wonder how long before i stop playing with the chimes lol


----------



## Nessicle

oooh how wonderful hun!! We only get 20 days annual leave a year it's pants! I've saved 10 days so I can start mat leave at 36 weeks rather than 38 weeks think that'd kill me lol x


----------



## Pixxie

Just been into town with my nana to get the decorating stuff for the nursery :happydance: now I'm back though I feel like I'm dying, think a nap may be in order! Don't know why I'm so tired though, I had 9 and a half hours of sleep last night... 

My pelvis really hurts today too, I think it was the yoga yesterday :haha: serves me right for trying to exercise. xxx


----------



## Nessicle

aww bless Pixxie! take it easy hun! I'm shattered today too, getting more deserpate as the days go by for maternity leave, sleep is becoming precious now! 

I'm seriously riled by that thread in second tri about the HIP grant - I just had to post my rant because I'm so sick of people posting stuff like that lol...my big mouth will no doubt get me in trouble now...xx


----------



## mummyclo

UGH! The people delivering my pushchair, attempted to deliver whilst i did essential food shopping :(
If they had just got it right the first time i would have had it last week :(


----------



## Pixxie

Its annoyed me too Ness, I'm relying on that payment and can't believe people are being slagged off for needing it! x


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> UGH! The people delivering my pushchair, attempted to deliver whilst i did essential food shopping :(
> If they had just got it right the first time i would have had it last week :(

how annoyed Chloe!! Pees me off when they do that and when they give you a delivery time frame of "9-5.30" how unhelpful is that?!



Pixxie said:


> Its annoyed me too Ness, I'm relying on that payment and can't believe people are being slagged off for needing it! x

thanks for your input Pixxie lol grrr I dont think anyone will appreciate my post but people can be so judgmental! 

I relied on that payment for baby stuff who are they to say what we should and shouldnt spend it on? Long as it's going on baby stuff then there's no issue far as I'm concerned! 

Perhaps the government should have issued food vouchers but the fact is it's being scrapped anyway, so what does it matter to them anyway?!x


----------



## cho

28 weeks :)


----------



## Nessicle

wow ace bump Charlotte! It's so rounded! :flower: x


----------



## WILSMUM

Might have to look that one out and share my 2 penith worth!
The gov introduced it as a way of getting people out spending to help the downturn in the economy - it was never really intended to be for healthy eating as long as it got spent it didn't matter what on!!!!


Well I have no idea how I managed to get through that stint at work today - I'm shattered now and really could do with just sleeping but gotta go pick DS up in about an hr!!!!! Roll on the wkend!!!!


----------



## cho

my belly looks bizarre as my belly button never pops lol x


----------



## mummyclo

Gorgeous Bump Charlotte! My belly Button hasn't popped either :(


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> [
> lol which thread is it? I've moved across to 3rd Tri now, so glad to be out of the threads asking the same questions constantly! No offence to any of the girls though sure we were all the same when we joined 2nd tri! xx

Vacination thread - some of the downright inaccurate stuff on there makes my blood boil - forums at their worst, nonsense spouted as fact and accepted as such. Not even going to look anymore - not good for my blood pressure. 


Nessicle said:


> For those who are on my friends list on FB.....did you see my sisters comment about my bump?! She said "it's well pointy ha!"
> 
> I mean what was the point in that? (pun not intended there!) She has never said anything nice to me about my pregnancy and I just think if you haven't got anything nice to say don't say anything at all!
> 
> She hasnt even bought the baby anything and she's her blood relative, she never asks how I am she's so self involved it angers me sooo much! She won't be looking after my daughter that's for sure! Dont pay any interest all the way through my pregnancy, you don't get to reap all the benefits when she's here! grrr!!

And breathe! Pointy bump! My arse.



spencerbear said:


> *Ive just had a call from work and turns out i still have 4 weeks and 14 hours holiday left to take*. So at the end of next sick note, they are going to put that through before my maternity leave starts. I had forgottten that id only had a week off so far.
> 
> Then my mexican bola pendant turned up, wonder how long before i stop playing with the chimes lol

Yey! Im taking all of my holiday before my mat leave too

Whats a mexican bola pendant -or is that one of the worlds stupidest questions? 



Nessicle said:


> aww bless Pixxie! take it easy hun! I'm shattered today too, getting more deserpate as the days go by for maternity leave, sleep is becoming precious now!
> 
> I'm seriously riled by that thread in second tri about the HIP grant - I just had to post my rant because I'm so sick of people posting stuff like that lol...my big mouth will no doubt get me in trouble now...xx

Havent even gone near that one! 



mummyclo said:


> UGH! The people delivering my pushchair, attempted to deliver whilst i did essential food shopping :(
> If they had just got it right the first time i would have had it last week :(

Oh no - when will they come back?

Ive just been shoe shopping!! Hurrah for New Look flat shoes. Have a purple satin pair and a gold pair now. Yay! :happydance:


Mizze


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls, been reading for ages to catch up so going to give multiquote another lash....



ducky1502 said:


> Reading through birth and labour announcements in 3rd tri has made me all excited that one day we're all going to go into labour and have our babies (not on the same day obv!!) and I can't wait to hear about the start of peoples contractions and seeing photos of your babies. I feel really attached to you all :flower:

Ducky you got me all excited thinking about this, can you imagine us all coming on everyday to see who's had their baba since we were last on, will be a lovely time.



ducky1502 said:


> I hope I get the jab in my arm, haven't had one in my bum since I was about 6 years old. Think I may get my mum to wait outside if it's in my bum lol.... although she is one of my birthing partners so I should allow her to see everything that's in store for her at the birth :haha:

Should be less painful in your bum (i'm a nurse) once you untense your muscles and when i say bum its really closer to your hip.



spencerbear said:


> :happydance::happydance: to all the 3rd tri ladies, only a few days and i get to join you x x
> 
> Lozzy - that pic is brilliant x x
> 
> :hugs: to anyone who was struggling to sleep last night and to those that dont feel well.
> 
> Im not due my anti d until 30 weeks, so dont think it will make much differance...
> 
> OMG ive been asked out on a date....really cant believe it. Just got to sort a sitter for becca.
> Other than that should really d the ironing but baby has decided to sit on a nerve in my back, which is giving me the shivers and making me sick, so dont think that happening anytime soon x x

Ooooh how exciting, spill all the details :happydance: Is it somweone you know well?



Nessicle said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> UGH! The people delivering my pushchair, attempted to deliver whilst i did essential food shopping :(
> If they had just got it right the first time i would have had it last week :(
> 
> how annoyed Chloe!! Pees me off when they do that and when they give you a delivery time frame of "9-5.30" how unhelpful is that?!
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Its annoyed me too Ness, I'm relying on that payment and can't believe people are being slagged off for needing it! xClick to expand...
> 
> thanks for your input Pixxie lol grrr I dont think anyone will appreciate my post but people can be so judgmental!
> 
> I relied on that payment for baby stuff who are they to say what we should and shouldnt spend it on? Long as it's going on baby stuff then there's no issue far as I'm concerned!
> 
> Perhaps the government should have issued food vouchers but the fact is it's being scrapped anyway, so what does it matter to them anyway?!xClick to expand...

Sometimes i really wonder about people who are so opininated and make sweeping statements without ever thinking. You are dead right to put your two cents in!!

Well first off loads to congratulate people on....
Congrats on the lovely bump pics, i love seeing them
Congrats on the third trimester girls and the double figures, we are all really moving along
And best of luck to all the scan girls, will enjoy looking at the pics when yous get them up.

Seems like a good few of us are in the wars a bit, what with colds, lack of sleep or awful heartburn, hopefully it all eases soon. I'm smoothering with a cold myself and only for cbeebies i wouldn't have made it through yesterday with my DD.

I didn't announce my pregnancy till a bit further on after all that happened with DD so missed out on the facebook friend making :cry:
So for any of you interested i'm denise carroll or gracesmam on facebook (https://www.facebook.com/#!/gracesmam)


----------



## mummyclo

I called back, and the man nicely said he would bring it on his way home! :happydance:
Lovely Man :kiss:


----------



## hopefully2

mummyclo said:


> I called back, and the man nicely said he would bring it on his way home! :happydance:
> Lovely Man :kiss:

Ah thats lovely! Thank god for nice people they make up for all the others :thumbup:


----------



## cho

ness i agree, your bump is far from pointy thats a bit random lol!
I am so tired just been shopping as i wanted another pair of jeans but didnt like any :(
However i got a new top from H&M there maternity stuff is lovely :)


----------



## cho

hopefully2 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I called back, and the man nicely said he would bring it on his way home! :happydance:
> Lovely Man :kiss:
> 
> Ah thats lovely! Thank god for nice people they make up for all the others :thumbup:Click to expand...

ive just added you on fb x


----------



## cho

mummyclo said:


> Gorgeous Bump Charlotte! My belly Button hasn't popped either :(

my belly button never popped with Bradley my friend freaked when she saw it the other day she couldnt get over how small my belly button was and that it hadnt popped lol :blush:


----------



## hopefully2

Thanks a million for the add charlotte :flower:

Ive been looking for a pair of over the bump jeans for a while too but no joy!
Have to agree that h&m are one of the better ones for somewhat normal looking maternity clothes as opposed to floral tents !!!


----------



## cho

Thats ok hun:flower:

Yes its as if your not suppose to be able to wear anything nice when your pregnant apart from oversized mens t-shirts :haha:
I got some jeans in new look the other day and got to the till and they were in the sale but today they were all horrible fits :(


----------



## hopefully2

Thanks a milllion for the facebook add wilsmum


----------



## WILSMUM

no worries hun!

I find Next over bump jeans really comfy although I'm having issues with the sizes at the moment and now not only do the size 12 sag and fall down but the size 10 is doing the same! Think I might have to stuff my face with the big tin of choccies I bought this morning!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

I got some over bump jeans from Dorothy Perkins, in the sale for £5 and i LOVE them! :haha:
Other than those i wear leggings :)


----------



## hopefully2

yeah i find the over the bumps are the most comfy but definately sag at the bum and beieve me i've plenty to put in there!!
Haven't tried the dorothy perkins ones yet, might give them a go. My friends just had a baby girl and said she'd drop up her maternity stuff so looking forward to a nosey through them.


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks guys - I might have gone a bit overboard with the rant but it seriously annoys me! Anouska you go put your two cents in too lol! 

Mizze is the vaccinations thread about them putting "foetal tissue" and animal by products in and all that crap? It's a load of tosh! 

Charlotte thanks darl' :flower: don't know why my sister felt the need to put that about my bump it's stupid! My belly button hasn't popped out but it's got really flat. think it will pop though eventually lol 

Yay Chloe! Glad the delivery guy is coming back! 

Anouska have you tried a bump band from New Look? You can get Small, Medium and Large and it's £10 for a pack of 3, you put them over the top of your jeans to hold them up if they're too big or too small (if you want a button open etc) 

xx


----------



## cho

i live in bump bands :)


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> no worries hun!
> 
> I find Next over bump jeans really comfy although I'm having issues with the sizes at the moment and now not only do the size 12 sag and fall down but the size 10 is doing the same! *Think I might have to stuff my face with the big tin of choccies I bought this morning!!!![/*QUOTE]
> Volunteering to help! Especially the truffle and maltesers ones....
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I got some over bump jeans from Dorothy Perkins, in the sale for £5 and i LOVE them! :haha:
> Other than those i wear leggings :)
> 
> *
> Me too *- I got those for a £5 in the sale! I really like mine too.
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys - I might have gone a bit overboard with the rant but it seriously annoys me! Anouska you go put your two cents in too lol!
> 
> *Mizze is the vaccinations thread about them putting "foetal tissue" and animal by products in and all that crap? It's a load of tosh!*
> 
> Charlotte thanks darl' :flower: don't know why my sister felt the need to put that about my bump it's stupid! My belly button hasn't popped out but it's got really flat. think it will pop though eventually lol
> 
> Yay Chloe! Glad the delivery guy is coming back!
> 
> Anouska have you tried a bump band from New Look? You can get Small, Medium and Large and it's £10 for a pack of 3, you put them over the top of your jeans to hold them up if they're too big or too small (if you want a button open etc)
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yep thats the one! The bit about vaccinations causing autism and giving you Aids had me frothing at the mouth.
> 
> Thing is when I was pregnant last November with second Angel it was a HUGE topic on here and there were regular punch up over vaccines every few days. Now im not saying im totally happy with the vaccine myself BUT the crap that gets spouted that people listen too and the nonsense that gets talked about the medical profession really pisses me off. Arrgh and I said I wouldnt get involved - I wont post in the thread, been there done that and it all just ends in BIG arguments.
> 
> Wilsmum I had the Next Bump bands too - used them until recently when I switched to maternity clothes but will use them as bump support in a few weeks again I think.
> 
> Yay Chloe for the delivery man!
> Mizze xxClick to expand...


----------



## WILSMUM

i've not tried bump bands!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Nessicle said:


> lol which thread is it? I've moved across to 3rd Tri now, so glad to be out of the threads asking the same questions constantly! No offence to any of the girls though sure we were all the same when we joined 2nd tri! xx
> 
> 
> 
> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> Ness I just had a bottle of water in the car n all was fine! I love your *words of wisdom to ducky *about pooin lol made me laugh! No dignity in childbirth! I was tellin receptionist u make me laugh, she remembered u n said u were lovely so haggle away! I had a sandwich on my way too n pipling was very happy! Mrs Nancy even asked if i had chocolate! I did have a few mouthfuls of lucozade tho! :o)
> 
> :rofl: te he exactly mum's warned me there'll be about 5 people looking at my minge at certain points so definitely not a time to get shy :haha:
> 
> Aww bless her it'll be nice to see the receptionist again she was lovely! FX she liked me enough to do me a deal :haha:
> 
> I'll defo take some food with me for the way there then although I only live about 15 mins away lol so might be best to eat it just as we're setting off ha ha xx
> 
> LMAO!!!!! That really made me giggle too! But yeh, she's right lol! I got past caring who looked there or shoved their hand in! :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> For those who are on my friends list on FB.....did you see my sisters comment about my bump?! She said "it's well pointy ha!"
> 
> I mean what was the point in that? (pun not intended there!) She has never said anything nice to me about my pregnancy and I just think if you haven't got anything nice to say don't say anything at all!
> 
> She hasnt even bought the baby anything and she's her blood relative, she never asks how I am she's so self involved it angers me sooo much! She won't be looking after my daughter that's for sure! Dont pay any interest all the way through my pregnancy, you don't get to reap all the benefits when she's here! grrr!!Click to expand...
> 
> its not pointy AT all, its really nice! I wish mine was that shape!! :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> Ive just had a call from work and turns out i still have 4 weeks and 14 hours holiday left to take. So at the end of next sick note, they are going to put that through before my maternity leave starts. I had forgottten that id only had a week off so far.
> 
> Then my mexican bola pendant turned up, wonder how long before i stop playing with the chimes lolClick to expand...
> 
> YAY for that!! Nice surprise for you :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> 28 weeks :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> no worries hun!
> 
> I find Next over bump jeans really comfy although I'm having issues with the sizes at the moment and now not only do the size 12 sag and fall down but the size 10 is doing the same! Think I might have to stuff my face with the big tin of choccies I bought this morning!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> i live in bump bands :)Click to expand...
> 
> I've never tried bump bands! I do prefer over bump clothes tho! Your bump is fab too charlotte!!
> 
> Eugh I have heartburn. I made carrot & corriander soup for lunch and think its that that's given me heartburn! :cry:
> Aimee's on her 3rd day of refusing to nap n is currently trying to scrub my face off with a baby wipe :dohh: good job I love her eh??Click to expand...


----------



## hopefully2

OOh nikki the no naps is a killer. I love my DD but do live for that quiet time :cloud9:
My DD did that twice in the last week and i had everyone saying 'thats it she's dropping her nap now' (read complete horror and dread on my face :nope: )
But low and behold yesterday she slept for 3 hours thankfully.
Phewwww !!!!!!!!!!!
Hope Aimee picks hers back up soon :flower:


----------



## WILSMUM

Wil was still having a nap after lunch right up and until he started nursery!!!

Speakign of Wil guess I' better drag my sorry arse back to the school and pick him up!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

ive just done 2.5 hours of ironing!!! Im so tired! 

Ive added you hopefully :thumbup:

Great bump pics charlotte and Ness yours isnt pointy at all, looks perfect to me :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## hopefully2

Cheers for the add bump buddy :flower:


----------



## hopefully2

WILSMUM said:


> Wil was still having a nap after lunch right up and until he started nursery!!!
> 
> Speakign of Wil guess I' better drag my sorry arse back to the school and pick him up!!!

Thats exactly how i'd like to keep Grace, i think it might give me some time with the new baby too where i can snuggle them and not worry about grace getting jealous.


----------



## spencerbear

Hopefully - A guy i started chatting to on the internet a couple of months ago. We seem to have a lot in common, he mentioned meeting up about a week or so ago but tbh i hadnt mentioned the pregnancy to him (hadnt felt the need), so thought i had better say something because wasnt like i could hide it. Really hadn expected him to talk to me after that though. But we have arrange to meet in wetherspoons on wednesday, as he has day of work then. Having a lunchtime date and will see if we really do get on.

Mizze - Mexican Bola is this 
https://www.mumstheword.com/products-Pregnancy-Chime_TFE031.htm?gclid=COKHxtDSjqQCFYeY2AodiFP8Gw


----------



## ducky1502

Well ladies I'm back from the hospital. Got my bloods done and my anti D. The bloods lady put on some numbing spray :flower: cause I was a big wimp lol. The anti D was long and sore lol. But all done now :) Also had my 28wk appt, baby is head down but he was head down at 25wks so nothing new there. He's measuring 27wks. 

Now for my rant :(

She weighed me at my appointment and according to what has been written I have gained 22lb!!! But the thing is that my first weight was taken after being SERIOUSLY ill with morning sickness for over 10 days so my weight was ridiculously low and completely unstustainable. Plus when I was weighed today I was still in my heavy boots, jeans and jacket so that's going to add to it too. I know I've gained close to a stone going by my number so I'm just going to ignore what they have said, 12lb yes, 22lb NO!!!!


----------



## cho

ducky i wouldnt worry anyway hun, you know your body and obviously clothes are going to be more.
I cant believe they weigh ppl now they never used to and actually i dont really agree with it.
My cousins friend went to see her mw the other day she is due around same time as me and as soon as she walked in the mw said to her you have gained way to much weight just looking at her, she has only gained a stone and a half which i think is good, and apparently she was so upset she has been dieting!
What a joke.
I personally think you only gain what you need anyway and it soon falls off!

Where was the anti-d i had mine in my bum with Bradley :) more fat less pain lol


----------



## Mizze

spencerbear said:


> Hopefully - A guy i started chatting to on the internet a couple of months ago. We seem to have a lot in common, he mentioned meeting up about a week or so ago but tbh i hadnt mentioned the pregnancy to him (hadnt felt the need), so thought i had better say something because wasnt like i could hide it. Really hadn expected him to talk to me after that though. But we have arrange to meet in wetherspoons on wednesday, as he has day of work then. Having a lunchtime date and will see if we really do get on.
> 
> Mizze - Mexican Bola is this
> https://www.mumstheword.com/products-Pregnancy-Chime_TFE031.htm?gclid=COKHxtDSjqQCFYeY2AodiFP8Gw

Hope it all goes nicely - a lunch date is so sophisticated!! :) I love the bola pendant - how pretty. 



ducky1502 said:


> Well ladies I'm back from the hospital. Got my bloods done and my anti D. The bloods lady put on some numbing spray :flower: cause I was a big wimp lol. The anti D was long and sore lol. But all done now :) Also had my 28wk appt, baby is head down but he was head down at 25wks so nothing new there. He's measuring 27wks.
> 
> Now for my rant :(
> 
> She weighed me at my appointment and according to what has been written I have gained 22lb!!! But the thing is that my first weight was taken after being SERIOUSLY ill with morning sickness for over 10 days so my weight was ridiculously low and completely unstustainable. Plus when I was weighed today I was still in my heavy boots, jeans and jacket so that's going to add to it too. I know I've gained close to a stone going by my number so I'm just going to ignore what they have said, 12lb yes, 22lb NO!!!!

Ducky glad the bloods and anti-d went okay. 

Shame on the weight thing, how annoying. Well you know the real weight anyway. I asked my mw at my 25wk appt and she said with us they dont weigh us at all unless we are obviously over or underweight. I know my weight (am a scales junkie!) but they dont do routine weighing with us at all.

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Mine was in the top of my arm. Luckily I'm just having the 1 so unless I need one after baby is born then that should be it until baby number 2 lol.

Yeah I don't agree with weighing pregnant people, plus if you are going to weigh yourself it should be done at the same time of day, wearing similar clothing etc so that it's accurate because your weight can fluctuate throughout the day. My ACTUAL pre pregnancy weight was 8 stone but because I was so ill my weight at my booking in appointment is well below 7 and a half stone. I'm now just starting to get close to the 9 stone mark. Ah well, I'll just ignore what they have to say lol.


----------



## Nessicle

Ouch ducky sorry the anti d was sore! Not looking forward to mine in a week but I'm actually ok with injections etc Might get OH to come with me to hold my hand though lol 

(or so he knows what I have to have done and I can rub it in ha ha!) 

oooh a lunch date spencer how exciting! I hope it goes well! 

I haven't been weighed since 6 weeks and don't expect she'll weigh me tbh but that's stupid saying you'd gained 22lb when you had all your clothes on and boots and you were so sick at the beginning tut - you know you've not gained that much so just don't take it in to account hun x


----------



## cho

my 28 week appointment was the foirst time i was weighed since my booking in appointment so its onlt now she has decided to do it :shrug:


----------



## ducky1502

Here are a few of my 28wk bump pics :) measuring 27 wks.
 



Attached Files:







SDC11101(1).jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 2









SDC11119(1).jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2









SDC11120(1).jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3









SDC11122(1).jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hopefully2

spencerbear said:


> Hopefully - A guy i started chatting to on the internet a couple of months ago. We seem to have a lot in common, he mentioned meeting up about a week or so ago but tbh i hadnt mentioned the pregnancy to him (hadnt felt the need), so thought i had better say something because wasnt like i could hide it. Really hadn expected him to talk to me after that though. But we have arrange to meet in wetherspoons on wednesday, as he has day of work then. Having a lunchtime date and will see if we really do get on.
> 
> Mizze - Mexican Bola is this
> https://www.mumstheword.com/products-Pregnancy-Chime_TFE031.htm?gclid=COKHxtDSjqQCFYeY2AodiFP8Gw

Oh that sounds exciting, especially as you's have been chatting a bit too, will be dying to hear how it goes.



ducky1502 said:


> Well ladies I'm back from the hospital. Got my bloods done and my anti D. The bloods lady put on some numbing spray :flower: cause I was a big wimp lol. The anti D was long and sore lol. But all done now :) Also had my 28wk appt, baby is head down but he was head down at 25wks so nothing new there. He's measuring 27wks.
> 
> Now for my rant :(
> 
> She weighed me at my appointment and according to what has been written I have gained 22lb!!! But the thing is that my first weight was taken after being SERIOUSLY ill with morning sickness for over 10 days so my weight was ridiculously low and completely unstustainable. Plus when I was weighed today I was still in my heavy boots, jeans and jacket so that's going to add to it too. I know I've gained close to a stone going by my number so I'm just going to ignore what they have said, 12lb yes, 22lb NO!!!!

It really is a dangerous thing to be commenting on peoples weight so flippantly and then letting them walk away not knowing how they've taken it. I too have heard of pregnant women on diets because of throw away remarks.
We get weighed every appointment over here but i don't put much stock into it as when they were origionally weighing me i was in flip flops and t shirts and now i'm in uggs, jeans etc so its inaccurate.


----------



## hopefully2

Lovely pics ducky :flower:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ducky - your bump is lovely!! You look fab!


----------



## Mizze

Lovely pics Ducky - you have a great bump

I have just been looking at my 21 week bump picture and thinking - gosh that looks small. Will definately post one for 26 weeks tomorrow I think I have grown quite a bit! Hooray! 

Mizze


----------



## ducky1502

I posted a thread in 3rd tri but to be honest I might as well just ask you guys:

The midwife told me today that baby is head down. Looking through my notes baby was also head down at my 25 week appointment too. He's not engaged yet obviously but is it normal for him to be head down and stay down from 25wks? 

I know that baby being head down at your 28wk appointment is totally normal. Just thought 25 weeks seemed a bit early and especially because he's stayed that way. 

My friends baby was head down from 24wks and was told to rest as much as possible and avoid heavy lifting..... thought that was a little odd and extreme. 

Thanks


----------



## mummyclo

Ducky your a tiny lil thing! Don't worry about the weight!
I went in Boots and weighed myself AGAIN today and ive put on 2lb in a week :blush:
I just know im going to put on like 4 stone this whole pregnancy :cry:


----------



## mummyclo

ducky1502 said:


> I posted a thread in 3rd tri but to be honest I might as well just ask you guys:
> 
> The midwife told me today that baby is head down. Looking through my notes baby was also head down at my 25 week appointment too. He's not engaged yet obviously but is it normal for him to be head down and stay down from 25wks?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> My LO has been head down from my 20 week scan, and he must like it down there becasue he is always head down at my MW appt.
> xxClick to expand...


----------



## ducky1502

I'm happy so long as he has no intention of engaging anytime soon lol. Midwife said that babies usually face down from 30weeks but they don't really think about it until 36wks. She just said I'm more likely to start engaging sooner, which again doesn't necessarily mean anything at all, but it could... if you get me lol.


----------



## mummyclo

ducky1502 said:


> I'm happy so long as he has no intention of engaging anytime soon lol. Midwife said that babies usually face down from 30weeks but they don't really think about it until 36wks. She just said I'm more likely to start engaging sooner, which again doesn't necessarily mean anything at all, but it could... if you get me lol.

GOSH! My mw didn't tell me that :cry:
I bet hes going to be early :(


----------



## ducky1502

Well when she said he was head down I must have looked worried because she then turned to say 'but he's not engaged at all yet', it doesn't mean he will come earlier or that he will definately engage sooner. It's just more favourable than a baby who is breech at this stage. But she said that baby is still small enough to move around and change position for a while yet and that's why they don't worry about the position of baby until 36weeks.


----------



## Kerrieann

Ducky great bump, choles right ur slim so dont worry about the weight thing, only youknow your body :hugs: Jake engaged at 32 weeks and was born at 40+3 It doesnt mean a thing so please dont worry ur babies will be early, i actually had my hopes up that he would be because i was so fed up by 36 weeks i just wanted him out! And even if babies head is down now they can still turn and end up being breech or transverse at birth!! So best not to think too much into things untill ur around 34-36 weeks :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

Has anyone else only just noticed people staring at their bellys?
I felt like everyone was staring at me today :(


----------



## ducky1502

Thank you everyone for the weight thing.... I'm still in my size 6 maternity jeans so I'm happy lol.

Yeah I'm not really worried about him coming really early or anything. Although everyone is predicting he will be here by his due date rather than on or after. I have fully prepared myself that I may not meet my baby until closer to xmas day so if he is late I won't have got my hopes up. Plus OH doesn't want him to come early because if he's born on his due date or later he gets all of xmas off as paternity leave lol.


----------



## Kerrieann

Chole everyone stares at me all the time lol, well it feels that way anyway, it annoys me to be honest, hubby sais its because im so beautiful :haha: but i know its because im so huge and they feel sorry for me!! :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

ducky you're a tiny little thing with a bump stuck on :haha: you look fabulous!! xx

In my What to Expect book it says most babies take up the head down position from about 25 weeks from what I've read it's pretty normal but of course it can happen sooner or later but they wriggle around so much anyway still. My girl goes from head down to oblique to transverse during the day most days lol she's a right fidget! then again so am I :haha: 

oooh Mizze yay bumpy piccie!! Cant wait to see it! 

Chloe yep I get that most days people just stare at you like you're a leper lol x


----------



## lozzy21

Ducky if your still in your size 6 jeans and you have put on 22lb you obviously needed to put it on!!!

I need to have put on as little weight on as possible but thats cos i was fat to begin with


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> Here are a few of my 28wk bump pics :) measuring 27 wks.




Kerrieann said:


> Chole everyone stares at me all the time lol, well it feels that way anyway, it annoys me to be honest, hubby sais its because im so beautiful :haha: but i know its because im so huge and they feel sorry for me!! :rofl:

Looking at your avatar pic Kerrie I'd say my bump is pretty much similar size to yours and I'm having my first and only just 27 weeks :shock: she better not be a mammoth baby!


----------



## mummyclo

ducky1502 said:


> Thank you everyone for the weight thing.... I'm still in my size 6 maternity jeans so I'm happy lol.
> 
> Yeah I'm not really worried about him coming really early or anything. Although everyone is predicting he will be here by his due date rather than on or after. I have fully prepared myself that I may not meet my baby until closer to xmas day so if he is late I won't have got my hopes up. Plus OH doesn't want him to come early because if he's born on his due date or later he gets all of xmas off as paternity leave lol.

My OH wants my LO to be late SO he can get the run up to Christmas off! Cheeky Bugger!


----------



## lozzy21

God i cant belive im in 3rd tri. Can i be scared now lol


----------



## Kerrieann

I think they are similar size too but i was bigger then you to start so think it makes me look bigger iykwim? lol


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I know what you mean I think perhaps cos it's your second x

Lozzy - yep I'm bricking it officially now :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

ducky1502 said:


> I posted a thread in 3rd tri but to be honest I might as well just ask you guys:
> 
> The midwife told me today that baby is head down. Looking through my notes baby was also head down at my 25 week appointment too. He's not engaged yet obviously but is it normal for him to be head down and stay down from 25wks?
> 
> I know that baby being head down at your 28wk appointment is totally normal. Just thought 25 weeks seemed a bit early and especially because he's stayed that way.
> 
> My friends baby was head down from 24wks and was told to rest as much as possible and avoid heavy lifting..... thought that was a little odd and extreme.
> 
> Thanks


Mine was head down at 25 and 28 weeks as well hun but mw did put on my notes at 28 weeks that its head down and free so not engaged at all!
DS engaged really early but was then 10 days late!!! Lol! They'll all pop out when they're good and ready!!!!


God this cold is really hitting me for 6 now! Am really struggling and DH called to say he won't be home till 6ish and all I want to do is either snuggleup on the sofa or go to bed btu can't cause got DS to look after and everytime I sit on the sofa he comes and sits in the tiny gap between me and the arm of the chair! Its a bloomin 4 seater sofa, even when i tell him to move he still has to come it practically righton top of me and I just don;t need it at the moment, making me really claustophobic! So I'm sat at the computer instead and now hes sat in front of the tv on his bean bag!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Ness i have been bricking it for the past 2 weeks.

I think thats part of the reason iv had trouble sleeping


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> yeah I know what you mean I think perhaps cos it's your second x
> 
> Lozzy - yep I'm bricking it officially now :haha:



This is my 2nd so how come I'm bloomin well smaller than the lot of ya!!!??? :cry:

Lol!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

WILSMUM said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> yeah I know what you mean I think perhaps cos it's your second x
> 
> Lozzy - yep I'm bricking it officially now :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 2nd so how come I'm bloomin well smaller than the lot of ya!!!??? :cry:
> 
> Lol!!!!Click to expand...

If i wasent fat my bump would be smaller than yours, mines only this big cos its got several inches of flab around it


----------



## mummyclo

WILSMUM said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> yeah I know what you mean I think perhaps cos it's your second x
> 
> Lozzy - yep I'm bricking it officially now :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 2nd so how come I'm bloomin well smaller than the lot of ya!!!??? :cry:
> 
> Lol!!!!Click to expand...

Coz were fattys (ok i just speak for myself) :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

:cry:
Just sorting out the baby clothes for washing! They are so lovely and tiny! I can't belive the little person in my tummy is going to wear them! Why the hell am i crying! :haha:


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> Here are a few of my 28wk bump pics :) measuring 27 wks.

lovely bump:thumbup:


Kerrieann said:


> Chole everyone stares at me all the time lol, well it feels that way anyway, it annoys me to be honest, hubby sais its because im so beautiful :haha: but i know its because im so huge and they feel sorry for me!! :rofl:

Ha ha im sure its more your hubbys reason lol


Nessicle said:


> yeah I know what you mean I think perhaps cos it's your second x
> 
> Lozzy - yep I'm bricking it officially now :haha:

ness dont panic, even if you have a big bump it doesnt mean your having a big baby, it could be a lot of water.
as long as your measuring right :winkwink:



mummyclo said:


> :cry:
> Just sorting out the baby clothes for washing! They are so lovely and tiny! I can't belive the little person in my tummy is going to wear them! Why the hell am i crying! :haha:

 hehe bloody hormones :hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

mummyclo said:


> :cry:
> Just sorting out the baby clothes for washing! They are so lovely and tiny! I can't belive the little person in my tummy is going to wear them! Why the hell am i crying! :haha:

Awwww hun. I find myself crying sometimes. Its allowed :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive got the last of my baby clothes hanging on the line and will iron them later and thats all my baby stuff done apart from car seat covers and moses basket covers to wash and iron!! Feel very prepared now and it all smells so yummy in ds's bedroom!


----------



## mummyclo

I feel like i don't have enough stuff, but then they grow out of Newborn quickly don't they? :shrug:


----------



## WILSMUM

baby might not even fit into newborn stuff when its born depending on how big it is!!!!
And yr bound to get loads of gifts of newborn outfits from friends and family once baby comes!
I think it says 6 sleepsuits and 4 body suits as the basics you need to start with in my book!


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah they do, although Jake was 10lb he lost a lb in the first week (quite normal) so he actually had about 2-3 weeks wear out of his newborn stuff, so id imagine an average size baby would get around a months wear out of newborn size. It also depends where you buy them, for instance mothercare seems to come up spot on with their stuff but asda stuff comes up huge, thier newborn stuff is more like 0-3. And next comes up slightly small but also shrinks abit after first wash i think!


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah they do, although Jake was 10lb he lost a lb in the first week (quite normal) so he actually had about 2-3 weeks wear out of his newborn stuff, so id imagine an average size baby would get around a months wear out of newborn size. It also depends where you buy them, for instance mothercare seems to come up spot on with their stuff but asda stuff comes up huge, thier newborn stuff is more like 0-3. And next comes up slightly small but also shrinks abit after first wash i think!!


----------



## mummyclo

I need more 0-3 month stuff i think :dohh:


----------



## WILSMUM

I wouldn't go mad hun - not until baby is here and you no what size you need!
I had a few bits of newborn and loads of 0-3 with DS, with gifts etc i think I had enough newborn stuff for him but went compeltely over the top with 0-3 and had far too much and a lot of stuff that wasn't right for the weather by the time he grew into them!

Its so easy to go mad and buy loads of clothes esp if you know the sex!


----------



## ducky1502

I have loads of clothes, a fair amount of newborn, loads of 0-3 and a few bits in 3-6. As well as the odd bigger size. But 90% of the clothes I have are second hand so I've actually spent very little on clothing so if he doesn't wear something much or at all then I won't just be throwing money away. Car boots, ebay have been a god send. Got some brand new next baby clothes at a car boot on sunday for 10p each when some things had labels on for £7 or £8.


----------



## Mizze

Im the same Ducky - 99% of my clothes have come from my sister - bless her heart (which also means they are pre-washed for me too!). I have a couple of new things but I think we will wait now for anything else to make sure we get it right. My sister toured the Car boot sales for bargins with her first and got loads of brand new baby grows and stuff for completely bargin prices. Its amazing what never gets worn because its the wrong size/sex or just didnt get used in time before baby got to big for it. 


Goodness Autumn is truly here - it was a glorious day but the wind was biting - definately a change in the season - :yipee: :wohoo: and EEEEEK! 

Mizze xx


----------



## calliebaby

The baby keeps laying really low down and is making my bump look smaller and kid of weirdly shaped. Plus, I can never tell if I have to pee or if he is just putting the pressure on my bladder. I can't imagine what this will feel like when he is bigger.:wacko:

They did my shot in my hip and it felt much better than the shot that they did in my arm. I recommend it in the hip.:thumbup:

I ordered my diaper bag yesterday. I really wanted a "petunia pickle bottom" diaper, but they are soooo expensive. I went on ebay and was able to talk my way into a brand new one (with tags) for 45 dollars off of the regular price and free shipping.:happydance:

It should be going out today. I am so excited. (I never imagined that I would get excited over a diaper bag).:haha:

Great bump Ness!!!

How is everyone else doing?

I can never keep up with you all.


----------



## WILSMUM

According to my calendar its not officially Autumn till 23rd September!

But my word yes its cold! I've been in winter woolies and my thick winter coat today and really do need to dig my scarf out! Mind you there are still some hardy soles round here wearing shorts and t-shirts!


----------



## spencerbear

lozzy21 said:


> Ducky if your still in your size 6 jeans and you have put on 22lb you obviously needed to put it on!!!
> 
> I need to have put on as little weight on as possible but thats cos i was fat to begin with

Im the same lozzy x x


----------



## nikki-lou25

WILSMUM said:


> baby might not even fit into newborn stuff when its born depending on how big it is!!!!
> And yr bound to get loads of gifts of newborn outfits from friends and family once baby comes!
> I think it says 6 sleepsuits and 4 body suits as the basics you need to start with in my book!

So my 28 sleepsuits it OTT then :haha: to be honest I think most of them are huuuge and more on the 0-3 side of things.



Kerrieann said:


> Yeah they do, although Jake was 10lb he lost a lb in the first week (quite normal) so he actually had about 2-3 weeks wear out of his newborn stuff, so id imagine an average size baby would get around a months wear out of newborn size. It also depends where you buy them, for instance mothercare seems to come up spot on with their stuff but asda stuff comes up huge, thier newborn stuff is more like 0-3. And next comes up slightly small but also shrinks abit after first wash i think!

"First Size" in ASDA didnt fit Aimee for ages! She was 7lb 9oz so not even overly small but things drowned her. She was still wearing some newborn stuff when she was 3/4 months old :wacko: sizes are mad. I find next big on Aimee, shes 17months and still wears some of their 9-12month stuff. I just tend to stick whatever fits on her lol :thumbup:


----------



## Xaviersmom

mummyclo said:


> I need more 0-3 month stuff i think :dohh:

Because LO is likely to be bigger.. I put a note in my registry that I didn't want anything in newborn sizes. So I will still get some, but not as much. 

I'm anticipating over 9lbs... maybe closer to 10. "newborn" stuff here goes up to 8lbs.

Hubby is coming home from being gone for work all week tonight. I informed him I wanted Chineese take-out for supper lol.

Cakes to assemble and decorate and a house to clean... and I have ZERO motivation...


----------



## Pixxie

Id really like to slap the person that posted across all trimesters that the swine flu vaccine causes miscarriages! What a stupid and insensitive thing to write! Some days I stay out of it but Im all hormonal today and want to kill people :growlmad: 

Ness I cant believe the rude comments you have had about your bump! Idiots :dohh: 

Ducky how rude of them to comment on your weight! I dont think they should be allowed to comment, as if we need any more reasons to feel fat and horrid. Thankfully my midwife isn't even allowed to tell me how much I weigh never mind say she thinks its too much :haha: 

Glad to see more December Dreamers coming out of the woodwork, facebook friend request on its way ;) 

I feel so crap today, just generally hormonal and miserable and now guilty because all I've eaten is rubbish... Todays diet consists of: cake, pastys, cheese in the oven. I dont think my princess is impressed with the lack of real food but hormonal days are not days for eating salads! 

Oh came home after being away for a week, said hello, played with his new playstation game for an hour and then pissed off to the pub! :dohh: At least he got me a present while he was away, and he's quit smoking this week... he's promised he wont be back late but his idea of late is 2am so I probably wont see him again until tomorrow. This is not helping my hormonal state! 

AND BREATHE.... and relax.... :) xxx


----------



## Pixxie

Oh forgot to mention, I have FAR to much for bubs. Im up to my eyeballs in baby vests! I have about 30 somehow :saywhat: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

:( i would be sad if my OH stayed out late!


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> :( i would be sad if my OH stayed out late!

To be fair he's not been out all week because he's been working and he promised to stay in with me tomorrow night. He did ask before he went as well so I shouldn't moan really, I said it was ok :haha: Im just wishing now that I had asked him to stay in with me. After being alone all week, knowing he could be here and he isn't is a little upsetting :| xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Girls i need some you to help chill me out. Im starting to panic over everything and nothing. Some one tell me to get a grip. Every one keeps asking if im getting excuted yet and the more people ask me that the more i feel down.

I need to get p.m.a !!!


----------



## Pixxie

lozzy21 said:


> Girls i need some you to help chill me out. Im starting to panic over everything and nothing. Some one tell me to get a grip. Every one keeps asking if im getting excuted yet and the more people ask me that the more i feel down.
> 
> I need to get p.m.a !!!

:hugs: everything will be FINE!!!! Don't worry hun, some people dont get all excited, its just the way it is it doesnt mean anything is wrong :) 

Why dont you go and have a nice bubble bath and chillax a bit? xxxxx


----------



## lozzy21

I cant go in my bath, wel i can but its uncomfortable, It was made for some one who is a size 4 and 5"0.

Im stressing cos im a control freak and this i cant control or have any say over:blush:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Pixxie - can you believe it's my sister too?!! She never says owt nice so I thought well I'll start insulting her too! clearly she's not seen many pregnant bellies and sometimes they look different shaped depending on where the baby is laying putting it down to her ignorance! :thumbup:

I feel really unreasonable cos I'm jealous and pissed off that OH has gone to the pub to watch footy. i think it's cos a few of his exes go in there it makes me feel insecure but I have to trust him and just put my insecurities down to hormones! 

Hi Callie nice to see you hun! Thank you for the comment on my bump hope you're doing well :flower:

Lozzy don't get worked up about it - I block stuff out because until it happens there's no point letting it stress you :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

I realised I can't get in and out of the bath any more without assistance so showers between now and when bubs arrives! 

My cat brought a half ravaged dead bird in too i was disgusting - it was ripped open and it's liver or summat is behind the tv but I can't get it OH is at the pub so will have to get himto get it when he gets in! I had to chase him round the house shouting at him and hitting him with my marigold and a stick to get him out! 

Poor Ava must have been well shook up - can't believe I still panic over stuff like this but she'll be ok won't she? The shouting and running round won't have done anything will it...?

she's kicking and I listned to her hb on the doppler which was loud and strong...


----------



## calliebaby

So, I am in the middle of moving and just started packing things up today. I was being stupid and I wasn't watching where I was walking and tripped over a shoe and fell. I landed really hard on my left side (of course the arm that is bruised from my shot yesterday). Now I don't wan to do anything else. I am afraid I will do something stupid again. 
I totally agree about the vaccine thread. I read that thread about 4 hours after getting my flu shot yesterday. There are risks with everything that you do. No need in pointing them out to overly hormonal women who obsess over everything.


----------



## Pixxie

lozzy21 said:


> I cant go in my bath, wel i can but its uncomfortable, It was made for some one who is a size 4 and 5"0.
> 
> Im stressing cos im a control freak and this i cant control or have any say over:blush:

Its quite a common worry as the big day approaches, will getting all your stuff ready make you feel better? I find sorting the baby's stuff oddly reassuring 



Nessicle said:


> My cat brought a half ravaged dead bird in too i was disgusting - it was ripped open and it's liver or summat is behind the tv but I can't get it OH is at the pub so will have to get himto get it when he gets in! I had to chase him round the house shouting at him and hitting him with my marigold and a stick to get him out!
> 
> Poor Ava must have been well shook up - can't believe I still panic over stuff like this but she'll be ok won't she? The shouting and running round won't have done anything will it...?
> 
> she's kicking and I listned to her hb on the doppler which was loud and strong...

:rofl: I loved 'its liver or summat is behind the TV'!!! Dont worry about Ava hun, at the most you will have made her jump :) xxx


----------



## lozzy21

She will be fine, if anything the running around might have sent her to sleep.

My mam has a massive corner bath so i think im going to start going round there on my days off when the kids are at school and have a soak.

If i wasent pregnant and felt like this i would have a glass of wine to chill me out, need to find something with no alcohol to do the same thing.


----------



## calliebaby

I am sure that she is fine Ness. She's got a nice cushy home keeping her safe.:hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

lozzy21 said:


> If i wasent pregnant and felt like this i would have a glass of wine to chill me out, need to find something with no alcohol to do the same thing.

Please let me know when you find this magical substitute.:haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Pixxie said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I cant go in my bath, wel i can but its uncomfortable, It was made for some one who is a size 4 and 5"0.
> 
> Im stressing cos im a control freak and this i cant control or have any say over:blush:
> 
> Its quite a common worry as the big day approaches, will getting all your stuff ready make you feel better? I find sorting the baby's stuff oddly reassuringClick to expand...

Most of it is still round my aunts, i need to sort the crap out in the spare room before i bring the baby stuff over.


----------



## Pixxie

lozzy21 said:


> If i wasent pregnant and felt like this i would have a glass of wine to chill me out, need to find something with no alcohol to do the same thing.

Hot chocolate? :winkwink: xx


----------



## lozzy21

Pixxie said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> If i wasent pregnant and felt like this i would have a glass of wine to chill me out, need to find something with no alcohol to do the same thing.
> 
> Hot chocolate? :winkwink: xxClick to expand...

Not quite the same but OH is under orders to make me one when hes finished his tea


----------



## Pixxie

lozzy21 said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I cant go in my bath, wel i can but its uncomfortable, It was made for some one who is a size 4 and 5"0.
> 
> Im stressing cos im a control freak and this i cant control or have any say over:blush:
> 
> Its quite a common worry as the big day approaches, will getting all your stuff ready make you feel better? I find sorting the baby's stuff oddly reassuringClick to expand...
> 
> Most of it is still round my aunts, i need to sort the crap out in the spare room before i bring the baby stuff over.Click to expand...

Maybe getting started will help you feel more prepared? Not having everything ready when she comes worries me a lot, we still dont have a cot, pram or a decorated nursery xxx


----------



## cho

mmm i had a hot chocolate in marks and sparks early with whipped cram and marshmallows :)


----------



## Nessicle

thank you girls :flower: cant believe I still worry aboutu stuff like that lol I think it's cos it hurt me I worry that it has hurt her but I need to remember how cushioned she is x

:rofl: Pixxie about "its liver or summat" I giggled when you quoted that just then and I re-read it :haha: 

it's bloody gross - horrible cat! Anyone want him?! He wouldnt drop it and just kept growling at me! He ran out with it eventually thank god! xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Thats what ive been craving too! i had one last night but was a healthy options one with no cream or marshmallows so nowhere near the same!!


----------



## Nessicle

oooh charlotte that sounds well nice! 

Yeah perhaps getting stuff ready will help Lozzy?? I know if I didnt have most stuff ready I'd feel very anxious and on edge. I'm a bit of a control freak like that though.

I saw the thread on the vaccine but I didnt read it - stupid scare mongerers!xx


----------



## lozzy21

Pixxie said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I cant go in my bath, wel i can but its uncomfortable, It was made for some one who is a size 4 and 5"0.
> 
> Im stressing cos im a control freak and this i cant control or have any say over:blush:
> 
> Its quite a common worry as the big day approaches, will getting all your stuff ready make you feel better? I find sorting the baby's stuff oddly reassuringClick to expand...
> 
> Most of it is still round my aunts, i need to sort the crap out in the spare room before i bring the baby stuff over.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe getting started will help you feel more prepared? Not having everything ready when she comes worries me a lot, we still dont have a cot, pram or a decorated nursery xxxClick to expand...

I need to get some energy to start it.:wacko: bloody work


----------



## Kerrieann

Ness, your cat growls!!? :rofl:


----------



## Pixxie

Kerrieann said:


> Ness, your cat growls!!? :rofl:

Mine does too but he's got serious issues....


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> Ness, your cat growls!!? :rofl:

lol yep :haha: he's bloody horrible, grumpy and naughty! 

He HATES Ambrose with a passion and Ambrose is the most lovely cat he just wants to play! 

He growls and hisses and swipes when Ambrose even just looks at him, we've tried clapping our hands and shouting NO! really loudly and OH even gets down to his level and growls back then he goes and sits in a corner and sulks and growls if we go near him lol

I might have to get him on that "My Pet Shame" :rofl:


----------



## Kerrieann

:rofl: i didnt even know they could lol, my dog growls at me all the time!


----------



## Nessicle

:haha: only cats with issues do lol Dexter used to be such a lovely cat! He's not even a year old yet til December either hope he grows out of it lol


----------



## Pixxie

You should hear Hobbes when we took him to the vet! The vet (with a horrified look on her face) said 'Does he always make that noise!?' :rofl: xx


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: pixxie!! think we should lock our cats in a room and leave them to growl at each other!

Ava's got her butt stuck right out lol its so cute!


----------



## Pixxie

He's seriously demented! Everyone who has met my cat has told me he isnt normal... I think he has the cat equivalent of bi-polar or something because he is a total nut job. When I go to peoples houses and their cat comes over wanting a stroke Im always amazed because I forget that normal cats like being petted :haha: Ill try and film his mad half hour for some giggles for everyone.

I love the sticky out bum, I love it more when I poke her and she pushes my finger out though! Like shes saying 'Mum, do you mind? Your all in my space!' :rofl: xxx


----------



## Nessicle

My gosh he sounds just like my cat Pixxie! Maybe they're long lost brothers ha ha! 

Aww yeah I prod what I think is her foot that slightly sticks out all the time and she kicks back gently it's well cute!!


it's kinda painful sometimes though when she turns over when I'm walking yowzer!xx


----------



## Pixxie

I hate the feeling when she turns over, makes me feel sick lol

right I'm off now, night everyone! xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Right girls im going to have a realy early night. Im shatterd. Wont be back on untill sunday. Iv got another 24 hour shift so wont be on.

Hope every one enjoys there weekend.


----------



## Nessicle

me too - embarrassing bodies is on! I won't be on in the morning but got my scan at 10.45!! will post piccies soon as I get back xx


----------



## calliebaby

Just got my lab results back...my glucose and hematocrit levels are normal!!!:happydance: 
I was a little worried tbh that my glucose levels would be bad. I have had some major sugar cravings lately.


----------



## ducky1502

I've had a quick catch up but only have 5 mins before embarassing bodies is on 4+1 and I've still got to dry my hair.

All I have to say right now is...............

SCAN DAY TOMORROW FOR ME, NESS AND KELLY :) I have everything crossed we all have a good experience and get good footage and shots of our little ones!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hi girlies!!

Sorry i'm just so so tired to look back at everyones posts. I hope you've all had a good day and eve! 

A BIG GOOD LUCK with your scans tomorrow girls, looking forward to pics!! I'm off to bed before I pass out on the keyboard xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I hope u all enjoy ur scans tomorrow!!


----------



## Xaviersmom

lozzy21 said:


> I cant go in my bath, wel i can but its uncomfortable, It was made for some one who is a size 4 and 5"0.
> 
> Im stressing cos im a control freak and this i cant control or have any say over:blush:

Chocolate.. You need chocolate NOW! Chocolate makes everything better :)



calliebaby said:


> Just got my lab results back...my glucose and hematocrit levels are normal!!!:happydance:
> I was a little worried tbh that my glucose levels would be bad. I have had some major sugar cravings lately.

YAY!! I find out about mine next week.

I'm lying on the couch with headphones playing classical at my bump. LO is going wild. :)


----------



## cho

good luck for all the girls with scans today i cant wait to see pics :)


----------



## ducky1502

Morning ladies :) We're leaving in 40mins, SO excited and apprehensive about what we will actually be able to see. Good luck Ness and Kelly if I don't speak to you before your scans. Mine is at 10am but it could very easily be after 1.30pm before I get on here but hopefully will have some good images to show you guys :flower:


----------



## spencerbear

Ouch my first night with heartburn all night, so propped myself up and enede up with backache :cry::cry: finally got a couple of hours to find i have an ear infection, guess that explains grumpy tired me yesterday.....

Still looking forward to my friends baby shower today adn then when i come back and climb into bed, im going to look at everyones 4d pics, have fun girls x x


----------



## xkirstyx

soooooo tired and full of the cold this morning, not good :(


eeeeeeeek good luck ducky,kelly and ness with ur scans i cant wait to see pics!!!! :D


----------



## mummyclo

Wooohooo! Scan Day for Loads of ya! :happydance:
Hope it goes really well and i can't wait to see the pics! :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Good luck with the scans todays girlies!! Im at an all day wedding so wont be on untill tonight or tomorrow so will have to have a mammoth catch up then xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ahh spencerbear and kirsty, hope you feel better soon. There is def something going around at the moment, i blame this schizophrenic weather.

Yay can't wait to hear about all the scans!! xx

BTW anyone else freaking out that people around us in the 3 tri forum are starting posts with 'Had my baby!' OMG... Makes it feel so close...


----------



## - Butterfly -

louise1302 said:


> my word you ladies can talk
> 
> some of you seem to be having a rough time of it atm i hope you feel better soon. im still off work with a sinus and now chest infection but getting slowly better
> 
> double digits wooooo hooooooo

 yipee double digits for you :happydance:



mummyclo said:


> I called back, and the man nicely said he would bring it on his way home! :happydance:
> Lovely Man :kiss:

 aww that's great :thumbup:



calliebaby said:


> Just got my lab results back...my glucose and hematocrit levels are normal!!!:happydance:
> I was a little worried tbh that my glucose levels would be bad. I have had some major sugar cravings lately.

 Fantastic news on the gtt levels - well done :thumbup:



xkirstyx said:


> soooooo tired and full of the cold this morning, not good :(
> 
> 
> eeeeeeeek good luck ducky,kelly and ness with ur scans i cant wait to see pics!!!! :D

 Hope you feel better soon.:flower: I too feel like I'm getting a cold :cry:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Loving all the bump pictures - and they are really beautiful.

With regards to the weight conversations - I am fairly sure I have put on about 2 stone now (around 24lb) but it really all has gone on my bump. I'm not going to get stressed over it as that will not help Rosie Mae if I'm all stressed. I will just have to work hard after and do lots of walking to lose the weight plus I plan on bf so that will help too.

Good luck for the scans today ladies. Can't wait to see your pictures.


----------



## mummyclo

Oh Dear i am addicted to the buying and selling thread now :blush:
This maternity leave is going to be expensive :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

Pixxie said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> If i wasent pregnant and felt like this i would have a glass of wine to chill me out, need to find something with no alcohol to do the same thing.
> 
> Hot chocolate? :winkwink: xxClick to expand...


I was going to suggest chocolate as well - always makes me feel better but then I've always been more of a chocolate rather than alcohol kinda gal!!!!


Well I'm still full of cold, def seems to be doing the rounds with us pregnant ones! But at least DS is off with his Dad now having fun till around 1pm tomorrow and DH'll be spending the whole wkend up the allotment building his shed and stuff! At least this cold gives me the perfect excuse to stay at home cause he usually drags me up there with him to keep him company, so I end up sat in the cold on the worlds most uncomfortable chair completely bored!!!!!


Good luck with all the 4D scans - can;t wait to see all the pics!!!


As for baby clothes I've hardly got anything yet - got 1 newborn sleep suit, 2 next up to 1 month sleep suits and 3 next up to 3 month sleepsuits! 1 newborn body suit, 3 0-3 month bodysuits and a 0-3 snowsuit!
My mum bought the snowsuit thinking it was the smallest size, now i don't know what to do, should i buy a newborn one as well just in case or just put baby in this bigger one?


----------



## xkirstyx

WILSMUM said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> As for baby clothes I've hardly got anything yet - got 1 newborn sleep suit, 2 next up to 1 month sleep suits and 3 next up to 3 month sleepsuits! 1 newborn body suit, 3 0-3 month bodysuits and a 0-3 snowsuit!
> My mum bought the snowsuit thinking it was the smallest size, now i don't know what to do, should i buy a newborn one as well just in case or just put baby in this bigger one?
> 
> glad its not just me that hasnt got much! all u girls are making me feel bad not having got anything! i need to buy vests dont think i have any! and jack lived in sleepsuits till he was in 3-6month clothes so will prob be doing that again unless going out anyway she needs dressing up for! or i might just go mad when the hip grant comes through and buy any clothes i can find lol! we will see!!!
> 
> 
> im just waiting on my mum and step dad coming over then they are going to take me to mcdonnalds for lunch :happydance:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Nut_Shake

WILSMUM said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If i wasent pregnant and felt like this i would have a glass of wine to chill me out, need to find something with no alcohol to do the same thing.
> 
> Hot chocolate? :winkwink: xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I was going to suggest chocolate as well - always makes me feel better but then I've always been more of a chocolate rather than alcohol kinda gal!!!!
> 
> 
> Well I'm still full of cold, def seems to be doing the rounds with us pregnant ones! But at least DS is off with his Dad now having fun till around 1pm tomorrow and DH'll be spending the whole wkend up the allotment building his shed and stuff! At least this cold gives me the perfect excuse to stay at home cause he usually drags me up there with him to keep him company, so I end up sat in the cold on the worlds most uncomfortable chair completely bored!!!!!
> 
> 
> Good luck with all the 4D scans - can;t wait to see all the pics!!!
> 
> 
> As for baby clothes I've hardly got anything yet - got 1 newborn sleep suit, 2 next up to 1 month sleep suits and 3 next up to 3 month sleepsuits! 1 newborn body suit, 3 0-3 month bodysuits and a 0-3 snowsuit!
> My mum bought the snowsuit thinking it was the smallest size, now i don't know what to do, should i buy a newborn one as well just in case or just put baby in this bigger one?Click to expand...

I'm looking to order a 0-3 month pramsuit (same thing as snow suit im sure). I was so confused about whether to get a newborn one (especially as im assuming mine will both be around 6lbs), but i think you should stay with the 0-3 month one, youll get more use out of it. If the 0-3 month ones are huge on mine im just going to go and change them (well, ill get hubby to do it!!) I've bought NOTHING yet!! xx


----------



## WILSMUM

not knowing the sex i'm finding i'm not as keen to buy lots cause i know that once baby is here and we know what it is then i'll want to dress it in gender specific stuff!
Think i might need a few more than just 1 neutral newborn sleepsuit though!!!


U were talking of nutty cats earlier - I've had my fair share of strange ens!! I had a black and white cat when I lived with my mum and he used to sleep on the stairs, take up a whole step and then when you walked down the stairs u'd have to miss a step and step over him and when you did that he would grab yr foot!!!! Hes a growler as well! but he never bought in anything live, once he came home with a childs cuddly toy, another time half a baguette and one time my mum came home to find what looked like white feathers all over the hall, turned out to be a pampas grass that was twice the size of him!!!!
When I was in my own house I had a female black and white rescue cat and she'd sit on yr lap and want to be stroked but after a while of being stroked she'd turn on u and sink her claws and teeth into yr hand to make u stop!


----------



## WILSMUM

Nut_Shake said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> If i wasent pregnant and felt like this i would have a glass of wine to chill me out, need to find something with no alcohol to do the same thing.
> 
> Hot chocolate? :winkwink: xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I was going to suggest chocolate as well - always makes me feel better but then I've always been more of a chocolate rather than alcohol kinda gal!!!!
> 
> 
> Well I'm still full of cold, def seems to be doing the rounds with us pregnant ones! But at least DS is off with his Dad now having fun till around 1pm tomorrow and DH'll be spending the whole wkend up the allotment building his shed and stuff! At least this cold gives me the perfect excuse to stay at home cause he usually drags me up there with him to keep him company, so I end up sat in the cold on the worlds most uncomfortable chair completely bored!!!!!
> 
> 
> Good luck with all the 4D scans - can;t wait to see all the pics!!!
> 
> 
> As for baby clothes I've hardly got anything yet - got 1 newborn sleep suit, 2 next up to 1 month sleep suits and 3 next up to 3 month sleepsuits! 1 newborn body suit, 3 0-3 month bodysuits and a 0-3 snowsuit!
> My mum bought the snowsuit thinking it was the smallest size, now i don't know what to do, should i buy a newborn one as well just in case or just put baby in this bigger one?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm looking to order a 0-3 month pramsuit (same thing as snow suit im sure). I was so confused about whether to get a newborn one (especially as im assuming mine will both be around 6lbs), but i think you should stay with the 0-3 month one, youll get more use out of it. If the 0-3 month ones are huge on mine im just going to go and change them (well, ill get hubby to do it!!) I've bought NOTHING yet!! xxClick to expand...


yeah i guess that sort of thing doesn;t matter too much if its big cause its just for use on the pram/car seat so kinda like a sleepbag/blanket! 
And being right up here in cumbria where our last 2 winters have been bitter (we reached -17 last winter) I guess it means I'll be able to get vest, sleepsuit, cardigan, hat and scratch mits all on under it if its a bit big!!!


----------



## Pixxie

Wow only 3 pages to catch up on, what a quiet night for the dreamers :haha: 

Cant wait to see scan updates! Wish I was getting a 3d scan.

Nutshake I think you will be fine with newborn snowsuits, I have a newborn and a 0-3 months and the 0-3 looks HUGE! 

I have had the worst nights sleep EVER due to OH being an inconsiderate twat. He brought loads of people home, knowing I would be in bed, and they were all making loads of noise. Then OH started playing his guitar :dohh: I chucked everyone out and woke up at 6am to find them all back again :growlmad: so me and OH had a huge row. So between been woken up, heartburn and baby movements Ive had a grand total of about 4 hours sleep, most of which came after I got up at 6am, glared at all the people in my living room and they immediately phoned taxis :haha: I took full advantage of scary pregnant lady hormones and told everyone to fuck off home before I start murdering people.

Anyway OH has apologised, admitted he is a wanker, and even tidied up before coming to bed (I didnt even know he knew the tidying up didnt do itself) So we are JUST about friends, but I'm so eating some of his cake as compensation lol.

Going to start the nursery soon, do you think it would be ok if I painted the skirting boards and the door before OH puts up the wallpaper? It makes sense in my head but I just want to check in case there is a reason it should be done at the end :haha: xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Yes I would paint before wallpaper goes up.

Sorry you had a shit night - hope you don't feel too tired today xx


----------



## Pixxie

- Butterfly - said:


> Yes I would paint before wallpaper goes up.
> 
> Sorry you had a shit night - hope you don't feel too tired today xx

Thanks, I thought I'd check since my nana looked at me weird when I said Ill paint them while hes away next week so he can do the papering at the weekend! 

Im shattered lol, making a hot chocolate and going back to bed now :haha: xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

If you're shattered then off to bed you go! Hope you get a good rest xx


----------



## mummyclo

Cold Feet! :haha:
I know when the weather is changing, because i NEVER get cold feet!
Sorry that was random, im soooo bored :(


----------



## sammiwry

My feet are constantly cold but I get pain in my left foot when the weather is changing which can be uncomfortable


----------



## mrsbling

Nut_Shake said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> If i wasent pregnant and felt like this i would have a glass of wine to chill me out, need to find something with no alcohol to do the same thing.
> 
> Hot chocolate? :winkwink: xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I was going to suggest chocolate as well - always makes me feel better but then I've always been more of a chocolate rather than alcohol kinda gal!!!!
> 
> 
> Well I'm still full of cold, def seems to be doing the rounds with us pregnant ones! But at least DS is off with his Dad now having fun till around 1pm tomorrow and DH'll be spending the whole wkend up the allotment building his shed and stuff! At least this cold gives me the perfect excuse to stay at home cause he usually drags me up there with him to keep him company, so I end up sat in the cold on the worlds most uncomfortable chair completely bored!!!!!
> 
> 
> Good luck with all the 4D scans - can;t wait to see all the pics!!!
> 
> 
> As for baby clothes I've hardly got anything yet - got 1 newborn sleep suit, 2 next up to 1 month sleep suits and 3 next up to 3 month sleepsuits! 1 newborn body suit, 3 0-3 month bodysuits and a 0-3 snowsuit!
> My mum bought the snowsuit thinking it was the smallest size, now i don't know what to do, should i buy a newborn one as well just in case or just put baby in this bigger one?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm looking to order a 0-3 month pramsuit (same thing as snow suit im sure). I was so confused about whether to get a newborn one (especially as im assuming mine will both be around 6lbs), but i think you should stay with the 0-3 month one, youll get more use out of it. If the 0-3 month ones are huge on mine im just going to go and change them (well, ill get hubby to do it!!) I've bought NOTHING yet!! xxClick to expand...


Maybe I have got a bit carried away with this pramsuit buying thing...... I have one newborn which is soooooo tiny, and 3 size 0-3, and one from John lewis which is soooooo soft and fluffy sized 3 - 6 months.

I just need a few more newborn and 0-3 sleepsuits as back up and then I am done on the clothes front ;) ..... just need to get a video monitor and a bath and hopefully thats it :thumbup:

MIL has given me a cheque to buy whichever travel system I want, and my mum is sorting the nursery furniture :)


----------



## mrsbling

I had the worst night sleep so far last night ......acid reflux all night, and pains in hips if I tried to move, so once DH got up and made me some milky tea, I tried to snooze til about 9.45 ;) 

I cant stand gaviscon, so i need to pop out and see what else I can find as an alternative.


----------



## ducky1502

Well I'm back from my 4D scan, it was AMAZING!!! 25min scan time. Got 8 printed images, 43 on CD ROM and a 20-25min dvd which we haven't watched yet. 

So happy :cloud9: couldn't decide which pics to post on here so just closed my eyes and clicked randomly on a few from the CD. Think I would have been here all day if I had tried to pick out my favourites lol.

We got to see him sticking his tongue out, kicking himself in the face, smiling :) all the checks were perfect, very healthy baby. He weighs 2lb 11oz so above average but still healthy.
 



Attached Files:







ZOE 28 WEEKS_8.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 12









ZOE 28 WEEKS_10.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 10









ZOE 28 WEEKS_23.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 11









ZOE 28 WEEKS_39.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 13









ZOE 28 WEEKS_17.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girls!! 

I haven't had time to read back the posts so ducky not sure if you've had your scan yet - I know Kelly's is soon!

Got back from my scan an hour ago sorry for the delay but was starving and had to eat my maccy d's (naughty ness but I needed the stodge!). Scan was AMAZING!! 

The little monkey kept turning away and hiding her face though :haha: but considering that we got some great images! She's gorgeous and I think she looks like me more at the moment! 

I only drank half a pint of water just before and my bladder filled up too much by the time we were half way through the scan so had to empty my bladder. The sonographer checked it again right at the end and commented to say it was full so fast again :rofl: no wonder I need to pee constantly!! 

Here is a selection of the best images and also a link to the full album on Facebook xx

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=543413&id=511510421&l=32766113a7


----------



## sammiwry

Everyone is scaring me with all this talk of acid reflux and heart burn :-( so far only had heart burn when my food is too hot to eat. Hope everyone finds
remedies soon for it.

I want to see scan pics hurry up everyone!


----------



## mummyclo

I need a few more bits clothes wise, but not much.
And erm a crib bumper and breast pump think thats all :)


----------



## mummyclo

YEY Piccies!! Brb just looking at them :kiss:


----------



## mummyclo

ducky1502 said:


> Well I'm back from my 4D scan, it was AMAZING!!! 25min scan time. Got 8 printed images, 43 on CD ROM and a 20-25min dvd which we haven't watched yet.
> 
> So happy :cloud9: couldn't decide which pics to post on here so just closed my eyes and clicked randomly on a few from the CD. Think I would have been here all day if I had tried to pick out my favourites lol.
> 
> We got to see him sticking his tongue out, kicking himself in the face, smiling :) all the checks were perfect, very healthy baby. He weighs 2lb 11oz so above average but still healthy.

Awwwww he is GORGEOUS!! Brilliant pics! :)


----------



## ducky1502

Ness we posted literally 1 min apart :haha: great pics hun :thumbup: such a cutie!


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> I haven't had time to read back the posts so ducky not sure if you've had your scan yet - I know Kelly's is soon!
> 
> Got back from my scan an hour ago sorry for the delay but was starving and had to eat my maccy d's (naughty ness but I needed the stodge!). Scan was AMAZING!!
> 
> The little monkey kept turning away and hiding her face though :haha: but considering that we got some great images! She's gorgeous and I think she looks like me more at the moment!
> 
> I only drank half a pint of water just before and my bladder filled up too much by the time we were half way through the scan so had to empty my bladder. The sonographer checked it again right at the end and commented to say it was full so fast again :rofl: no wonder I need to pee constantly!!
> 
> Here is a selection of the best images and also a link to the full album on Facebook xx
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=543413&id=511510421&l=32766113a7

She is Beautifull Ness! Looks really little and girly! :happydance:
Bet your over the moon :)


----------



## sammiwry

Ducky and ness those are amazing scan pics!! So detailed!!


----------



## Nessicle

OMG ha ha ducky I'll go luck now :flower:

I asked the sonographer if she could give me an estimate weight, she said yes but never gave it to me lol xx


----------



## Mizze

Dashing in and out - 1st of all - YAY! for the piccies - Ness and Ducky you have lovely beautiful babies and im really jealous of your images. 

Pixxie - shame OH was an idiot - 


Love Hot chocolate 

really hate the bad science in the vaccine thread

and really must dash! 

Oh and Heartburn hitting me hard too

See you later

Mizze


----------



## Nessicle

thank you guys! Chloe she has her daddys mouth! xx


----------



## Nessicle

Aww thanks you mizze!! YOu going to have a 4D? x


----------



## ducky1502

Thank you girlies :)


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> Well I'm back from my 4D scan, it was AMAZING!!! 25min scan time. Got 8 printed images, 43 on CD ROM and a 20-25min dvd which we haven't watched yet.
> 
> So happy :cloud9: couldn't decide which pics to post on here so just closed my eyes and clicked randomly on a few from the CD. Think I would have been here all day if I had tried to pick out my favourites lol.
> 
> We got to see him sticking his tongue out, kicking himself in the face, smiling :) all the checks were perfect, very healthy baby. He weighs 2lb 11oz so above average but still healthy.

Fabulous piccies hun! He's a gorgeous lil fella xxx:flower:


----------



## mummyclo

I really want one now! Had a sneeky suspision OH is getting me one for my Birthday, but i think i will be too far by then :(


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> thank you guys! Chloe she has her daddys mouth! xx

:rofl: and everything else from Mummy! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

All the best bits from mummy ha ha :rofl: xx


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> All the best bits from mummy ha ha :rofl: xx

:rofl:
The other night i was saying to OH, i hope he has my eyes, my nose, your eyelashes etc! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> I really want one now! Had a sneeky suspision OH is getting me one for my Birthday, but i think i will be too far by then :(

How far will you be? 

I need to get my finger out and get in contact with the woman who did my gender scan as she said she'd happily do one for me on my 21st


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I really want one now! Had a sneeky suspision OH is getting me one for my Birthday, but i think i will be too far by then :(
> 
> How far will you be?
> 
> I need to get my finger out and get in contact with the woman who did my gender scan as she said she'd happily do one for me on my 21stClick to expand...

I will be 34 weeks my birthday week :(
I might ask him to book it for like now! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

the guy who was there at the place I went to said optimum time is between 26-32 weeks so I'd defo ask him to do it now Chloe - you'd probably still get good images at 34 weeks but would be better before then xx


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I really want one now! Had a sneeky suspision OH is getting me one for my Birthday, but i think i will be too far by then :(
> 
> How far will you be?
> 
> I need to get my finger out and get in contact with the woman who did my gender scan as she said she'd happily do one for me on my 21stClick to expand...
> 
> I will be 34 weeks my birthday week :(
> I might ask him to book it for like now! :haha:Click to expand...

Might be worth ringing around and seeing if they'll do it. I'll also be 34 weeks and normally they don't offer scans after 32 weeks but the lady us confident she can get me some really nice pics


----------



## Nessicle

ah thats great then it's so worth it girls!! 

They gave me a free beautiful photo frame and cellular blanket too for recommending a friend!xx


----------



## mummyclo

I just had a quick look, and the one near me that we were looking at do it up to 30 weeks :(
I don't think he will get time off work either. I will just wait until he pops out! :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

I would definately recommend a 4D scan, they're amazing! I'm so glad I found mine for £60 or I doubt we would have been able to justify the £120 for the next cheapest place. Can't stop looking at the photos lol.


----------



## mummyclo

I would have one if it was going to be £60 but cheapest ive found for what u got is £140 and then i have to get there so £20 travel :(


----------



## - Butterfly -

oh my gosh Ness and Ducky those pics are amazing. What a gorgeous boy and beautiful girl.

I'm so thrilled for you both xx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Butterfly :flower: xx

Yeah my scan was supposed to be £130 but I was a returning customer so got it for £100 and we split it between me, OH and mum so £35 each otherwise I wouldnt have gone for it either xx


----------



## mummyclo

Is it bad that im having a whole Garlic Buguette with cheese as a snack?? :blush:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Is it bad that im having a whole Garlic Buguette with cheese as a snack?? :blush:

Or if it makes you feel better, I've eaten half a tub of ben and jerrys so far!


----------



## Nessicle

nom nom sounds well nice Chloe! 

Saw mum this morning as she came with us for the scan and I showed her how big my ass had got :haha: she was like "its not massive but the biggest it's ever been...!" think she was being polite lol! 

She reckons its water retention a lot of it because I've not put anything on my face or upper body just my legs and bum! 

I've just put some gluten free sundried tomato bread in the oven with tomato puree and cheese on it - like pizza bread :D


----------



## Nut_Shake

I LOVE the pics!! Sooooo gorgeous!!!! xxxx

And garlic baguettes are gooooooood :D


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Nat!! Cant believe the argument you've started on your c-section thread :haha: honestly you can never just get advice it has to be opinions doesnt it?! Just refuse to open your legs that's what I'd do lol xx


----------



## ducky1502

We went out for lunch :) was lovely!

All alone tonight though so about to pop to the supermarket and potentially spend a lot of money on food just for me tonight lol.


----------



## mummyclo

I need ben and jerrys too :(
Lonely until 8 when OH gets home :(


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nessicle said:


> Thanks Nat!! Cant believe the argument you've started on your c-section thread :haha: honestly you can never just get advice it has to be opinions doesnt it?! Just refuse to open your legs that's what I'd do lol xx

Lol! I told one girl to basically shut up. Effing rude. Bloody answer my question or don't get involved, i didn't ask for an opinion!! I'd understand expressing an opinion if my questions was 'What do you think of c-sections?'!! Soooo dumb!


----------



## mrsbling

Lovely piccies Ness and Ducky - its soooo amazing isnt it :)

Ooh I would love some Garlic bread now ;) but I get really bad heartburn everytime I eat anything or lie down.


----------



## mrsbling

Oooh my Mum and sister are on their way over, and I havent seen them since I got pregnant (they live about 150 miles away) so my stomach is going to be a bit of a shock to them - they obviously know I am pregnant, but are used to me having a flat stomach lol :) cant wait to see thier faces :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

I think the trouble with opinions is a lot of people have them but can't back them up with why they believe there opinion is ok iykwim?

Nat, I always thought c-sects were preferred for twins because often one is breech ad the other head down which can make it difficult for the second one to be born?


----------



## mummyclo

I bought some really lovely stuff off the buying and selling thread! :happydance:
Really pleased :)


----------



## Nessicle

Nut_Shake said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Nat!! Cant believe the argument you've started on your c-section thread :haha: honestly you can never just get advice it has to be opinions doesnt it?! Just refuse to open your legs that's what I'd do lol xx
> 
> Lol! I told one girl to basically shut up. Effing rude. Bloody answer my question or don't get involved, i didn't ask for an opinion!! I'd understand expressing an opinion if my questions was 'What do you think of c-sections?'!! Soooo dumb!Click to expand...

exactly I blew my top in a thread on second tri about the HIP grant it just pissed me off so much grr!! so sick of unhelpful opinions! I've made a decision not to get involved any more!



mrsbling said:


> Lovely piccies Ness and Ducky - its soooo amazing isnt it :)
> 
> Ooh I would love some Garlic bread now ;) but I get really bad heartburn everytime I eat anything or lie down.

thank you hun yeah it's fabulous :cloud9:

oh no sorry about the heartburn! I havnet really suffered with that thankfully!


----------



## xkirstyx

awwwwwww i love ur pics ducky and ness! i really want one :( cheapest i can find is £140 so no way i can get it! gutted!


----------



## hodbert

Yey for scans, great pix ladies!

I had a terrible nights sleep. baby girl was kicking all night long and barely slept. Was up at 6am but managed to go back to sleep until 8am but now wide awake n feeling like crap.

Unpackd all my baby clothes last night and hung them up in nursery closet, sooo exciting! I do have quite a few things, went a bit mad when was home in UK and then ppl bought me loads at my shower :blush: Some of the sizes are really funny tho, got a 0-3 months dress and its tiny, but a 0-3 month snowsuit looks huge!


----------



## mummyclo

Just making some bread pudding for OH
Be back soon :)


----------



## hodbert

Nat, just read the last page of your Csection post, the last 2 posts are very 'helpful'! I can't believe how much response that thread has had.


----------



## mummyclo

Its in the oven :)


----------



## WILSMUM

Love the pics girls - yr babies are gorgeous! Still can't believe I have one of those in my belly - just doesn't seem real!!! Lol!

Nat I was reading something about c-sections on the NHS website this morning, I'll see if I can find it for you......


----------



## WILSMUM

Here it is https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/caesarean-section/Pages/Introduction.aspx


----------



## - Butterfly -

WILSMUM said:


> Here it is https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/caesarean-section/Pages/Introduction.aspx

That's great info and clearly says that twins & other multiple births are a reason to have c section https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Caesarean-section/Pages/Why-is-it-necessary.aspx


----------



## spencerbear

Great scan pics, wish i was having one x


----------



## Pixxie

ducky1502 said:


> Well I'm back from my 4D scan, it was AMAZING!!! 25min scan time. Got 8 printed images, 43 on CD ROM and a 20-25min dvd which we haven't watched yet.
> 
> So happy :cloud9: couldn't decide which pics to post on here so just closed my eyes and clicked randomly on a few from the CD. Think I would have been here all day if I had tried to pick out my favourites lol.
> 
> We got to see him sticking his tongue out, kicking himself in the face, smiling :) all the checks were perfect, very healthy baby. He weighs 2lb 11oz so above average but still healthy.




Nessicle said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> I haven't had time to read back the posts so ducky not sure if you've had your scan yet - I know Kelly's is soon!
> 
> Got back from my scan an hour ago sorry for the delay but was starving and had to eat my maccy d's (naughty ness but I needed the stodge!). Scan was AMAZING!!
> 
> The little monkey kept turning away and hiding her face though :haha: but considering that we got some great images! She's gorgeous and I think she looks like me more at the moment!
> 
> I only drank half a pint of water just before and my bladder filled up too much by the time we were half way through the scan so had to empty my bladder. The sonographer checked it again right at the end and commented to say it was full so fast again :rofl: no wonder I need to pee constantly!!
> 
> Here is a selection of the best images and also a link to the full album on Facebook xx
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=543413&id=511510421&l=32766113a7

Gorgeous pics girls! Im so jealous, I really want a 3D scan but cant afford one :( 



mummyclo said:


> Is it bad that im having a whole Garlic Buguette with cheese as a snack?? :blush:

I would even think twice :haha: 

Feel much better after going back to bed for a bit, but now feel lazy for not doing anything all day. Oh well, corned beef hash on the stove and OH tidied up so its not too bad :) 

Major headaches today, think I need to drink more water because it feels like a hangover headache. 

My step-mums friend isnt getting back to her about the cot but my dad has said if she doesnt get in touch he will just buy me one, he's paying for so much I dont know what we would do without his generosity. 

Going to have some tea and go back to bed to watch Steven Hawking I think xxx


----------



## cho

Ducky and ness, love the pics both look so sweet, im not feeling too good so will prob catch up tomorrow, Hope your all ok :)


----------



## Nessicle

thank you for all the lovely comments! :flower:

Seems we're all starting to struggle with sleep now lol I've noticed we all either talk about food or lack of sleep now he he!! 

X Factor is on yay! OH has gone out to his friends so I'm home alone again :( and I'm sooo thirsty today! Perhaps I didnt drink enough yesterday and that's why I didnt sleep much but I seriously feel so dehydrated and done nothing but drink today!

Got my Emma's Diary pack too and I think its quite good some good samples in there! x


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> Ducky and ness, love the pics both look so sweet, im not feeling too good so will prob catch up tomorrow, Hope your all ok :)

thank you hun - hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## ducky1502

I'm SERIOUSLY exhausted right now. Tempted to go to bed but if I do I'll just wake up when OH gets in later and won't be able to go back to sleep. Have to record xfactor for OH so no point in my watching it so I'm bored, trying to keep my eyes open and getting annoyed that I can't make the tele in the bedroom work!!!


----------



## Nessicle

What about a DVD hun? I felt like that earlier I had to have a nap but obviously you can't nap at this time I know :haha: x


----------



## Nessicle

hodbert said:


> Nat, just read the last page of your Csection post, the last 2 posts are very 'helpful'! I can't believe how much response that thread has had.

That Luscious09 has always got something to say to be honest - there's another one called xprincessx or something too and she always has something to say! 

Very unhelpful! Glad one of the BnB mods stepped in!


----------



## mummyclo

Its very quiet here tonight!


----------



## ducky1502

I desperately need more maternity jeans. I have lots of leggings but only one pair of jeans and it's getting a bit cold now :(


----------



## Kerrieann

ness and ducky your pics are beautiful, what gorgeous babies you have!!! 

Had to leave wedding early as my mum rang to say Jakes got high temp and not eating, ive just picked him up and hes really chesty too :cry: hate it when hes ill, im so pissed off tho as dh wasnt meant to be drinking and has ended up absolutely hammered, so looks like i will have to get up to Jake all night!


----------



## ducky1502

Awww no kerrie, poor lil man :( hope he's ok! Not so much sympathy for your OH though. Men seem to have a habit of doing that kind of thing. Well hopefully if you have to suffer with being overtired he will suffer from a hangover :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

he never gets hangovers the lucky git!! Didint kelly have her scan today too? Has anyone heard from her?


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> aww sweetie it's horrible to have to suffer like that. Thankfully milk is helping me but I've not had it bad. I have rennies when it gets worse and that usually does the trick. I really feel for you not having a remedy - I hope your tablets are working:hugs:

Thankyou :hugs: I am so pleased to report that the tablets are now working....I am so relieved :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

aw no Kerrie men always do that - always the woman who ends up doing everything! Hope Jake is ok too xx

Kelly how did your scan go hun?! xx


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Girls....:flower:

We have had such an amazing Weekend, spent last nite at Monster Jam in Birmingham, with my Husband & 2 Sons & then today have been for our 4D scan :cloud9:

Thankyou for all the messages...:hugs:

:cloud9:This is our favourite picture of our adorable Daughter, she is smiling :cloud9:


Picture now removed, as a NEW POSTER on here, being nasty has reminded me there are some strange people around! :growlmad:


----------



## KellyC75

The sonographer said our LO is weighing at about 2lb 10oz...:baby:

I asked if he knew what birth weight she may be & he said that its a little early to say

The main thing is, she is looking really healthy & on target :cloud9:


----------



## Kerrieann

Wow kelly that pic is amazing, she looks beautiful :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

beautiful picture Kelly she's gorgeous!! :flower: 

Aw wish my sonographer had understood me when I asked if she could tell what weight she is approximatley now! She did say she looks very healthy and growing well though so that's all I can ask for!


----------



## KellyC75

Thankyou Girls...:hugs:

Just reading back on posts ive missed....Ness & Ducky, your LO's are so sweet :cloud9: I think we may just have the cutest babies in our December Dreamers thread...:kiss:


----------



## ducky1502

Kelly yay your lil one is GORGEOUS!!!

Did you enjoy the scan? Did you like the little irish man? :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> Kelly yay your lil one is GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> Did you enjoy the scan? Did you like the little irish man? :flower:

Thankyou :hugs:

Yes, we did enjoy the scan....If im 100% honest, we were so worried about what the place was gonna be like, first impressions were worrying! Hopefully it will be better for them once they move premises

But the staff were all very sweet & yes, the irish man was really nice :winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

aww thanks Kel! 

I think us Dreamers all have the best looking babies for sure :winkwink: 

Glad you enjoyed it! It was so worth the money definitely!

xx


----------



## ducky1502

KellyC75 said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Kelly yay your lil one is GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> Did you enjoy the scan? Did you like the little irish man? :flower:
> 
> Thankyou :hugs:
> 
> Yes, we did enjoy the scan....If im 100% honest, we were so worried about what the place was gonna be like, first impressions were worrying! Hopefully it will be better for them once they move premises
> 
> But the staff were all very sweet & yes, the irish man was really nice :winkwink:Click to expand...

The place is definately dated and way too small. But the scanning room and the scan itself was great in my opinion. I've had scans in 'nicer' places but at the end of the day it's the scan itself that matters. Glad you enjoyed it :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hi girlies!

Just walked in the door from a friends to see some lovely people commenting on my post. If that luschious girl was in front of me i would have knocked her out, how dare she say such awful things to me, she doesnt even know me! 'Dont get pregnant if you dont want to give bith' WTFFFFF!!! 

Thanks for having my back girls, lol xxxx

Going to look back at what i've missed now!!


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> Hi girlies!
> 
> Just walked in the door from a friends to see some lovely people commenting on my post. If that luschious girl was in front of me i would have knocked her out, how dare she say such awful things to me, she doesnt even know me! 'Dont get pregnant if you dont want to give bith' WTFFFFF!!!
> 
> Thanks for having my back girls, lol xxxx
> 
> Going to look back at what i've missed now!!


You *always* get one....& its usually the bitter twisted one :wacko: 

My 1st C.section (emergency ~ following 10.5 hours of labour & getting to pushing stage) was nearly 18 years ago & its a subject I hold very dear to my heart....
I was traumatised by it & *NEVER EVER* want to be in a situation where an emergency C.section may happen again :nope:

I just know that you are gonna do whatever is best for your LO's :baby::baby: & you :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

wow kelly ur wee girl looks gorg in that pic! u must be soo excited to meet her now!

and wtf nut shake thats shocking! *runs off to read*!!!


----------



## KellyC75

xkirstyx said:


> wow kelly ur wee girl looks gorg in that pic! u must be soo excited to meet her now!

Thankyou so much :hugs: 

Yes, we are all really excited now & I think it was really good for my Sons to see her :cloud9:

(Oh & I must be honest, I was glad to get another chance to see she is actually a GIRL! :kiss:)


----------



## Nut_Shake

WILSMUM said:


> Here it is https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/caesarean-section/Pages/Introduction.aspx

Very informative, thanks xx Am gonna have a read of it now



Nessicle said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Nat, just read the last page of your Csection post, the last 2 posts are very 'helpful'! I can't believe how much response that thread has had.
> 
> That Luscious09 has always got something to say to be honest - there's another one called xprincessx or something too and she always has something to say!
> 
> Very unhelpful! Glad one of the BnB mods stepped in!Click to expand...

Lol, i asked a simple question, why comment if you are just trying to upset people. Bloody weirdo!



Kerrieann said:


> ness and ducky your pics are beautiful, what gorgeous babies you have!!!
> 
> Had to leave wedding early as my mum rang to say Jakes got high temp and not eating, ive just picked him up and hes really chesty too :cry: hate it when hes ill, im so pissed off tho as dh wasnt meant to be drinking and has ended up absolutely hammered, so looks like i will have to get up to Jake all night!

Oh bless, i hope he feels better soon and you manage to get a little sleep xx



KellyC75 said:


> Hello Girls....:flower:
> 
> We have had such an amazing Weekend, spent last nite at Monster Jam in Birmingham, with my Husband & 2 Sons & then today have been for our 4D scan :cloud9:
> 
> Thankyou for all the messages...:hugs:
> 
> :cloud9:This is our favourite picture of our adorable Daughter, she is smiling :cloud9:

HOWWWW cute!!!! So glad all went so well xx


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrie, I hope Jake gets better soon, there really is nothing worse than seeing your Children poorly :hugs:


----------



## hodbert

I know u r all prob in bed, but had to share that I bought my cot, mattress, glider, bedding, mobile and wall decals. I am V excited!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Motheroffour

ducky1502 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Kelly yay your lil one is GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> Did you enjoy the scan? Did you like the little irish man? :flower:
> 
> Thankyou :hugs:
> 
> Yes, we did enjoy the scan....If im 100% honest, we were so worried about what the place was gonna be like, first impressions were worrying! Hopefully it will be better for them once they move premises
> 
> But the staff were all very sweet & yes, the irish man was really nice :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> The place is definately dated and way too small. But the scanning room and the scan itself was great in my opinion. I've had scans in 'nicer' places but at
> the end of the day it's the scan itself that matters. Glad you enjoyed it :)Click to expand...

Was it done in a house I there are a few places that do them on the front room or garage of houses in estates

It sounds like you both are well used to private clinics in the past lol


----------



## spencerbear

Morning

Hope jake is better soon kerrie and you werent up too much last night.

Kelly beautiful scan pics for you too x


----------



## WILSMUM

Kelly yr scan pics are grorgeous!
Kerrie hope Jake gets better soon :hug:
Nat! WTF! OMG I can't believe someone would write that!!

I can't remember who said thay'd picked up their emmas diary pack but whoever it was did you get a can of peartizer in yours? I had one and although it was lovely drinking it at the time after I'd had it i felt really ill, bad headache and just generally belurgh!!! Probably wasn;t that but thats what my mind has connected it to now!!! Lol!!!


OMG can't believe I'm 30 weeks today! Where the hell has the time gone?!?!?!


----------



## Nessicle

Just ignore them Nat we all know why you want a c-section and you know its for your babies' sakes and not your own, silly girls! 

yay Hodbert!!! Ace when you start getting everythint together!


----------



## sammiwry

hodbert said:


> I know u r all prob in bed, but had to share that I bought my cot, mattress, glider, bedding, mobile and wall decals. I am V excited!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Ooo how exciting bet you can't wait to get it all up and ready!


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> Kelly yr scan pics are grorgeous!
> Kerrie hope Jake gets better soon :hug:
> Nat! WTF! OMG I can't believe someone would write that!!
> 
> I can't remember who said thay'd picked up their emmas diary pack but whoever it was did you get a can of peartizer in yours? I had one and although it was lovely drinking it at the time after I'd had it i felt really ill, bad headache and just generally belurgh!!! Probably wasn;t that but thats what my mind has connected it to now!!! Lol!!!
> 
> 
> OMG can't believe I'm 30 weeks today! Where the hell has the time gone?!?!?!

it was me Anouska! Yeah I got some Peartizer - didnt make me feel ill chick though, how strange?! Perhaps you felt generally unwell but it's a weird coincidence so I'd probably connect the same - its enough to put you off something though for sure lol 

Gosh 30 weeks! I can't wait to get to 30 weeks cos the end is in sight by then :happydance: xx


----------



## till bob

mornin girls hope ur all well this mornin ducky and ness scan pics r amazin im so tempted to get one done kelly where r ur pics iv missed them im sure urs r gorgeous 2 hun kerrie hope little jake gets better soon it is awful wen ur kids r poorly. Well only 4 days left of work then thats it cant wait to be at home and we r nearly all in 3rd trim how excitin xx


----------



## Nessicle

aww ace till bob - I cant wait to finish - another 9 weeks yet but trying to plod on! 

Thank you for the comment on my girly's piccies! You should defo get a 4D done! 

does it make anyone else feel a bit funny when they're baby turns over? It's a weird sensation like my insides feel all weird...?


----------



## Kerrieann

morning girls, i was up all night with Jake, i just fel so sorry for him and want to cuddle him all the time :hugs: hes not eating anything either and doesnt want to do anything. Luckily dh managed to sober up so helped a couple of times! :thumbup:

Ness i get that, it feels well bloody wierd, especially when you see them do it too, i kinda feel abit sick but love it at the same time if that makes sense!


----------



## WILSMUM

Ness when yr starting ur mat leave I'll be having my baby!!! Lol!!!
10 weeks till edd but as I'm going for an elective c-section it'll be more like 9 weeks until baby is here!!! OMG single figures! How'd that happen!!!!???

Well DH went up the allotment to carry on with this shed early this mornign leaving me to have a lie in but now the damn bell ringers are off so I guess that means mylie in is over! Better get up, change the sheets on the bed, get showered and dressed, out some washing on and bake a cake before ex drops DS home at lunchtime!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

My lay in got ruined by a certain puppy that wanted to break up my cuddle :-(


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Girls....:flower:

I have lots to do today, as we are off to Centerparcs tommorow! :happydance: Its going to be lovely spending time with my DH & Boys (oh & my Nan & DS1's GF!) But its always a worry leaving my doggie, my Mum is coming to stay at my house & she will make sure he has his chemo tablet every nite :hugs:



Motheroffour said:


> [
> Was it done in a house I there are a few places that do them on the front room or garage of houses in estates
> 
> It sounds like you both are well used to private clinics in the past lol

No, it was in a Town Centre, spread over a few rooms upstairs



WILSMUM said:


> OMG can't believe I'm 30 weeks today! Where the hell has the time gone?!?!?!

Yey to 30 weeks....:happydance: Not long to go now at all...Are you organised yet? :shrug:


----------



## sammiwry

Kelly I'm jealous! I want to go to centre parcs but want to stay in one of the lodges but they seem impossible to book!


----------



## wishingforbub

Ness, Ducky and Kelly... beautiful scan pics!! your LO's are gorgeous !!!! :)


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> Kelly I'm jealous! I want to go to centre parcs but want to stay in one of the lodges but they seem impossible to book!

Why are they impossible to book?.....We only booked our break around a month ago :thumbup:

Tips: 
*Go m/w if you can, its not as busy
*DONT go in school holidays
*Have a good search on different dates...The price difference is vast
*We always pay a little more for a exec lodge....Much nicer than a 'comfort'


----------



## WILSMUM

KellyC75 said:


> Morning Girls....:flower:
> 
> I have lots to do today, as we are off to Centerparcs tommorow! :happydance: Its going to be lovely spending time with my DH & Boys (oh & my Nan & DS1's GF!) But its always a worry leaving my doggie, my Mum is coming to stay at my house & she will make sure he has his chemo tablet every nite :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Motheroffour said:
> 
> 
> [
> Was it done in a house I there are a few places that do them on the front room or garage of houses in estates
> 
> It sounds like you both are well used to private clinics in the past lol
> 
> No, it was in a Town Centre, spread over a few rooms upstairs
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> OMG can't believe I'm 30 weeks today! Where the hell has the time gone?!?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> Yey to 30 weeks....:happydance: Not long to go now at all...Are you organised yet? :shrug:Click to expand...


I dunno! I think I am but then again I'm sure I'm missing some esen tial item that I've completely forgotten about!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> morning girls, i was up all night with Jake, i just fel so sorry for him and want to cuddle him all the time :hugs: hes not eating anything either and doesnt want to do anything. Luckily dh managed to sober up so helped a couple of times! :thumbup:
> 
> Ness i get that, it feels well bloody wierd, especially when you see them do it too, i kinda feel abit sick but love it at the same time if that makes sense!


Awww, Kerrie, its really horrid isnt it :cry: Whenever my Boys have been i'll, ive popped to the shop & bought a large pack of 'rich tea' biscuits, my health visitor once recommended them, when they dont want to eat & it always works a treat :thumbup:

She also said to me, dont worry about them not eating, no child has ever starved from being poorly, just keep the fluids up :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Kelly I'm jealous! I want to go to centre parcs but want to stay in one of the lodges but they seem impossible to book!
> 
> Why are they impossible to book?.....We only booked our break around a month ago :thumbup:
> 
> Tips:
> *Go m/w if you can, its not as busy
> *DONT go in school holidays
> *Have a good search on different dates...The price difference is vast
> *We always pay a little more for a exec lodge....Much nicer than a 'comfort'Click to expand...

I had two weekends I wanted to go Nov 5th or the following weekend but there hasn't been any availability since I found out I was pregnant :-(


----------



## KellyC75

till bob said:


> kelly where r ur pics iv missed them

Hiya...My scan pic is on Page 957 :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Kelly I'm jealous! I want to go to centre parcs but want to stay in one of the lodges but they seem impossible to book!
> 
> Why are they impossible to book?.....We only booked our break around a month ago :thumbup:
> 
> Tips:
> *Go m/w if you can, its not as busy
> *DONT go in school holidays
> *Have a good search on different dates...The price difference is vast
> *We always pay a little more for a exec lodge....Much nicer than a 'comfort'
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had two weekends I wanted to go Nov 5th or the following weekend but there hasn't been any availability since I found out I was pregnant :-(Click to expand...

Aha....I have found your problem :winkwink: You are looking at a 'themed weekend' for Guy Fawkes.....These breaks are ALWAYS booked wayyyyy in advance
https://www.centerparcs.co.uk/discover/themed/index.jsp

Could you perhaps go another w/e? :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

Sammi....How many people would go?

Ive just had a search for 2 people at Sheerwood & have found availability :winkwink:


----------



## sammiwry

I've tried our first wedding anniversay which is jut next year but falls in summer holiday so I'm guessing that's why it's already all booked :-(. 

Wanted to do specific weekends as they have meanings but shall give up I think lol.


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> Sammi....How many people would go?
> 
> Ive just had a search for 2 people at Sheerwood & have found availability :winkwink:

just me and warren but sheerwood would be quite a drive at 34 weeks pregnant :-(


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> I've tried our first wedding anniversay which is jut next year but falls in summer holiday so I'm guessing that's why it's already all booked :-(.
> 
> Wanted to do specific weekends as they have meanings but shall give up I think lol.

This Week coming has an important meaning to us....

Its our last chance before LO arrives! :baby: What better reason :winkwink:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> ness and ducky your pics are beautiful, what gorgeous babies you have!!!
> 
> Had to leave wedding early as my mum rang to say Jakes got high temp and not eating, ive just picked him up and hes really chesty too :cry: hate it when hes ill, im so pissed off tho as dh wasnt meant to be drinking and has ended up absolutely hammered, so looks like i will have to get up to Jake all night!

 Aww hope he gets better soon hun :hugs:


KellyC75 said:


> Hello Girls....:flower:
> 
> We have had such an amazing Weekend, spent last nite at Monster Jam in Birmingham, with my Husband & 2 Sons & then today have been for our 4D scan :cloud9:
> 
> Thankyou for all the messages...:hugs:
> 
> :cloud9:This is our favourite picture of our adorable Daughter, she is smiling :cloud9:

 Omg she is sooo beautiful and smiling too - so wonderful - can't wait for mine!!



KellyC75 said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Kelly yay your lil one is GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> Did you enjoy the scan? Did you like the little irish man? :flower:
> 
> Thankyou :hugs:
> 
> Yes, we did enjoy the scan....If im 100% honest, we were so worried about what the place was gonna be like, first impressions were worrying! Hopefully it will be better for them once they move premises
> 
> But the staff were all very sweet & yes, the irish man was really nice :winkwink:Click to expand...

I went to my cousins scan last year and it was the same man - he is very nice :winkwink:



hodbert said:


> I know u r all prob in bed, but had to share that I bought my cot, mattress, glider, bedding, mobile and wall decals. I am V excited!!! :happydance: :happydance:

 aww how exciting!! I really must finish off my nursery and take some pics!! 



sammiwry said:


> My lay in got ruined by a certain puppy that wanted to break up my cuddle :-(

 naughty pup!!


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks Butterfly :hugs: When is your scan again? :shrug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Fat baby for me!! yippeeee :happydance::happydance::happydance: only 2 boxes left on my ticker - omg I seriously can't wait!!


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I've tried our first wedding anniversay which is jut next year but falls in summer holiday so I'm guessing that's why it's already all booked :-(.
> 
> Wanted to do specific weekends as they have meanings but shall give up I think lol.
> 
> This Week coming has an important meaning to us....
> 
> Its our last chance before LO arrives! :baby: What better reason :winkwink:Click to expand...

True! Nov just covers my 21st too


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I've tried our first wedding anniversay which is jut next year but falls in summer holiday so I'm guessing that's why it's already all booked :-(.
> 
> Wanted to do specific weekends as they have meanings but shall give up I think lol.
> 
> This Week coming has an important meaning to us....
> 
> Its our last chance before LO arrives! :baby: What better reason :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> True! Nov just covers my 21st tooClick to expand...

Im sure if you spend a little time searching & just aim for any weekend in November, you'll find something :thumbup: Its normally much harder to find accomadation when you are taking other children too

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> Fat baby for me!! yippeeee :happydance::happydance::happydance: only 2 boxes left on my ticker - omg I seriously can't wait!!

Yay for fat baby!! I can't wait either!!


----------



## mummyclo

Morning ladies :flower:
Feel a bit poorly today :(
I am excited for my LO to come out now too! :happydance:
30 weeks for me soon! Where is the time going! :help:


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> Fat baby for me!! yippeeee :happydance::happydance::happydance: only 2 boxes left on my ticker - omg I seriously can't wait!!


:cloud9:Yey...'Fat' baby time :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Where is the time going! :help:

Yes, can someone please let me know if they find it!!! :winkwink:

Hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I've tried our first wedding anniversay which is jut next year but falls in summer holiday so I'm guessing that's why it's already all booked :-(.
> 
> Wanted to do specific weekends as they have meanings but shall give up I think lol.
> 
> This Week coming has an important meaning to us....
> 
> Its our last chance before LO arrives! :baby: What better reason :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> True! Nov just covers my 21st tooClick to expand...
> 
> Im sure if you spend a little time searching & just aim for any weekend in November, you'll find something :thumbup: Its normally much
> harder to find accomadation when you are taking other children too
> 
> Good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks for looking for me Kelly, I think I'll show warren later and see what he thinks about sherwood forest


----------



## WILSMUM

Which Centre Parcs r u going to Kelly - my DH is fitting some flooring in the one near us on Wednesday! Think he's at Whinfell Forest.


----------



## WILSMUM

KellyC75 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Where is the time going! :help:
> 
> Yes, can someone please let me know if they find it!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Hope you feel better soon :flower:Click to expand...

And me! I'm starting to feel a bit panicy now!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Morning ladies :flower:
> Feel a bit poorly today :(
> I am excited for my LO to come out now too! :happydance:
> 30 weeks for me soon! Where is the time going! :help:

hope you feel better soon Chloe!!



KellyC75 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Where is the time going! :help:
> 
> Yes, can someone please let me know if they find it!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Hope you feel better soon :flower:Click to expand...

am I strange in that I don't want time to slow down? I want it to hurry up! I'm getting so impatient now!


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls, rushing so a quick one....

ABSOLUTELY LOVE the scan pics, is it just me or does each one look exactly like their gender??

Nat can't believe the comments you are getting about the c section, we really are lucky we don't have any of that crap on this thread, some people are so opinionated!

Hope alll kids and mammies feeling better soon xx


----------



## WILSMUM

hopefully2 said:


> Hey girls, rushing so a quick one....
> 
> ABSOLUTELY LOVE the scan pics, is it just me or does each one look exactly like their gender??
> 
> Nat can't believe the comments you are getting about the c section, we really are lucky we don't have any of that crap on this thread, some people are so opinionated!
> 
> Hope alll kids and mammies feeling better soon xx


I think if we had anyone like that in this thread we'd all soon make sure that they didn't dare show their faces in here again!!!!! Lol!!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl:
I agree Anouska, i find it really hard to hide my feelings now im Pregnant!
If i don't like someone it annoys me so much :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

Morning ladies! I wanted to go to a car boot this morning and get up with OH when he left for work at 7.30 but instead I was lazy and was in bed until 11!!! Now I feel a bit rubbish for sleeping so long :( got so much to do today. Cooking for a load of people and I've gotta go and order my nursery furniture, buy half the ingredients, wash up and clean the whole house before they get here around 5!!! Maybe I shouldn't be sat here then lol, I should probably get in the shower at least.

Thank you everyone for your lovely scan pic comments :flower:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Wow I feel like I've not been on here in ages, its probably only a day in reality lol! 

Kelly, Ness & Ducky - LOVE the scan pics! They're clearer than mine and I was thrilled - so I can imagine you ladies are over the moon! You all have gorgeous babies :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## WILSMUM

I've just ordered DS's Xmas Pressie!! Oooo feel super organised!! Got him 2 remote control daleks that will battle each other!!! Other than getting him a few little bits for a stocking and something small for DHs daughters and will probably let DS choose something small for baby as well thats xmas presssies pretty much sorted - doubt DH and I'll be buying for each other this year, will have to wait and see if theres any spare cash nearer the time to treat each other!!!

Probably should be sorting out b'day pressies for DHs girls really seeing as its their b'days in Nov and Dec before Xmas! And its his sons b'day in a few weeks but he'll only be 4 so we just put money in an account for him rather than buying him soemthing hes either not into or already got!

Right should get on and get this cake baked I guess - DS'll be home in about an hr!!!


----------



## Pixxie

I love how rude people are being about you wanting a section Nat :dohh: I hope the docs will talk about it with you at you next appointment, cutting it a bit fine if they wait any longer IMO! 

OH has left for another weeks work :( another week of pottering about the house by myself. On the plus side he left the rest of his cake and I'm going to munch it any minute haha. 

I keep getting a really odd feeling, like a bit woozy and generally just a bit odd. I dont know what it is :wacko: OH thinks it might be because my lungs are getting a bit short of space and restricting my breathing. It does tend to happen when Im sat up and since I slouch a little it seems logical. 

I'm 99% sure were calling baby Evelyn now, the more I think about it the more I like it but we're not calling the bump Evelyn in case we slip up and someone hears :haha: Everyone in my family is going mad because I wont tell them the name, they say I'm cruel lol. We think we're going to use my Aunts name as her middle name too, since she has always been great with us, helped us out loads and she cant have any kids so she is so excited about our baby and wants to baby sit all the time :) Shes going to be one spoilt little girl with my Aunt about! xxx


----------



## lozzy21

WILSMUM said:


> not knowing the sex i'm finding i'm not as keen to buy lots cause i know that once baby is here and we know what it is then i'll want to dress it in gender specific stuff!
> Think i might need a few more than just 1 neutral newborn sleepsuit though!!!

Im just buying white baby grows untill its born. I know fine well i will be spending a fortune in the january sales.




Iv just read over about a million pages and lost my quotes. Girls that have had scans the pics are fantastic, wish i was having one.

I spoke to OH on friday about everything i was scared about, he made me feel so much better and i had the best nights sleep iv had in a long time.


----------



## Motheroffour

ducky1502 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Kelly yay your lil one is GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> Did you enjoy the scan? Did you like the little irish man? :flower:
> 
> Thankyou :hugs:
> 
> Yes, we did enjoy the scan....If im 100% honest, we were so worried about what the place was gonna be like, first impressions were worrying! Hopefully it will be better for them once they move premises
> 
> But the staff were all very sweet & yes, the irish man was really nice :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> The place is definately dated and way too small. But the scanning room and the scan itself was great in my opinion. I've had scans in 'nicer' places but at
> the end of the day it's the scan itself that matters. Glad you enjoyed it :)Click to expand...

You both sound like a pair of spoilt ungrateful bs, excuse me please but you both got great 4D scan images and yet your critical about the place you went too!!!!

Were you not happy with the service? Did you not get value for money, were you rushed and spoken rude to like the NHS

I'm going to a small hospital that's " outdated" and going by "1st impressions" does not look adequate but when I had a problem they were fantastic*

What the hell were you expecting Harley Street*


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon ladies. Im still in bed - I will get up soon honest. DH has just popped out to his Mum's to pick up Sunday Lunch for us both - :yipee:

Had a lovely night out last night but am so tired today. Also rushed around the M4 looking at a car but it turned out not to be for us. :( Shame it was lovely but for the money it just wasnt right. 



mummyclo said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I really want one now! Had a sneeky suspision OH is getting me one for my Birthday, but i think i will be too far by then :(
> 
> How far will you be?
> 
> I need to get my finger out and get in contact with the woman who did my gender scan as she said she'd happily do one for me on my 21stClick to expand...
> 
> I will be 34 weeks my birthday week :(
> I might ask him to book it for like now! :haha:Click to expand...

Ooh when is your birthday Chole - mine is in about 5 weeks too. I will be 38! Eeeek. 



ducky1502 said:


> I would definately recommend a 4D scan, they're amazing! I'm so glad I found mine for £60 or I doubt we would have been able to justify the £120 for the next cheapest place. Can't stop looking at the photos lol.

Just looked again after seeing all your lovely pictures but the only place that does them near me is £145 for 4 pics, 5min dvd and 20 min appt - going up to £175 & £199 for more! Just too expensive unfortunately. 



Nessicle said:


> Saw mum this morning as she came with us for the scan and* I showed her how big my ass had got  she was like "its not massive but the biggest it's ever been...!" think she was being polite lol!
> 
> She reckons its water retention a lot of it because I've not put anything on my face or upper body just my legs and bum! *

Ha! I wish my mother was that tactful - got told yesterday that id really widened out at the hips! :growlmad: Happily went I visited a mate an hour later she was surprised at how tiny my hips and bum still were! I knew we were friends for a reason! :hugs:



Nut_Shake said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Nat!! Cant believe the argument you've started on your c-section thread :haha: honestly you can never just get advice it has to be opinions doesnt it?! Just refuse to open your legs that's what I'd do lol xx
> 
> Lol! I told one girl to basically shut up. Effing rude. Bloody answer my question or don't get involved, i didn't ask for an opinion!! I'd understand expressing an opinion if my questions was 'What do you think of c-sections?'!! Soooo dumb!Click to expand...

Yep I saw that and was cheering you on Nat. - people say the stupidest things at times and what the hell gives them the right to comment so personally on your choices. Grrrr! 



KellyC75 said:


> Thankyou :hugs: I am so pleased to report that the tablets are now working....I am so relieved :happydance:

Yay!! Good to know - mine has been better over the last couple of days. 



KellyC75 said:


> Hello Girls....:flower:
> 
> We have had such an amazing Weekend, spent last nite at Monster Jam in Birmingham, with my Husband & 2 Sons & then today have been for our 4D scan :cloud9:
> 
> Thankyou for all the messages...:hugs:
> 
> :cloud9:This is our favourite picture of our adorable Daughter, she is smiling :cloud9:

Ooh isnt she lovely!! 



KellyC75 said:


> Thankyou Girls...:hugs:
> 
> Just reading back on posts ive missed....Ness & Ducky, your LO's are so sweet :cloud9: I think we may just have the cutest babies in our December Dreamers thread...:kiss:

Oh we definately do!! 



WILSMUM said:


> OMG can't believe I'm 30 weeks today! Where the hell has the time gone?!?!?!

Oh wow - its getting so close now!! 



- Butterfly - said:


> Fat baby for me!! yippeeee :happydance::happydance::happydance: only 2 boxes left on my ticker - omg I seriously can't wait!!

Hurray :happydance:- fat baby for me soon - cant wait



ducky1502 said:


> Morning ladies! I wanted to go to a car boot this morning and get up with OH when he left for work at 7.30* but instead I was lazy and was in bed until 11!!! Now I feel a bit rubbish for sleeping so long *:( got so much to do today. Cooking for a load of people and I've gotta go and order my nursery furniture, buy half the ingredients, wash up and clean the whole house before they get here around 5!!! Maybe I shouldn't be sat here then lol, I should probably get in the shower at least.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your lovely scan pic comments :flower:

Ahem - im still in bed.... :blush:



WILSMUM said:


> I've just ordered DS's Xmas Pressie!! Oooo feel super organised!! Got him 2 remote control daleks that will battle each other!!! !

EEEEK - All ive done is buy a couple of stocking bits for my neice and nephew. 

Must get up soon - want to sort out all the clothing bits in the baby's room

Got DH to agree to Caitlin Sophie as our definate name!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

Motheroffour said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Kelly yay your lil one is GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> Did you enjoy the scan? Did you like the little irish man? :flower:
> 
> Thankyou :hugs:
> 
> Yes, we did enjoy the scan....If im 100% honest, we were so worried about what the place was gonna be like, first impressions were worrying! Hopefully it will be better for them once they move premises
> 
> But the staff were all very sweet & yes, the irish man was really nice :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> The place is definately dated and way too small. But the scanning room and the scan itself was great in my opinion. I've had scans in 'nicer' places but at
> the end of the day it's the scan itself that matters. Glad you enjoyed it :)Click to expand...
> 
> You both sound like a pair of spoilt ungrateful bs, excuse me please but you both got great 4D scan images and yet your critical about the place you went too!!!!
> 
> Were you not happy with the service? Did you not get value for money, were you rushed and spoken rude to like the NHS
> 
> I'm going to a small hospital that's " outdated" and going by "1st impressions" does not look adequate but when I had a problem they were fantastic*
> 
> What the hell were you expecting Harley Street*Click to expand...

Is there really any need for that!? They said they were happy with the scans and the pictures they got. No need to be rude and nasty.


----------



## mummyclo

I love the name Evelyn, that was one of my choices if i had girl! :)


----------



## Pixxie

lozzy21 said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> not knowing the sex i'm finding i'm not as keen to buy lots cause i know that once baby is here and we know what it is then i'll want to dress it in gender specific stuff!
> Think i might need a few more than just 1 neutral newborn sleepsuit though!!!
> 
> Im just buying white baby grows untill its born. I know fine well i will be spending a fortune in the january sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iv just read over about a million pages and lost my quotes. Girls that have had scans the pics are fantastic, wish i was having one.
> 
> I spoke to OH on friday about everything i was scared about, he made me feel so much better and i had the best nights sleep iv had in a long time.Click to expand...

Glad you're feeling better Lozzy :hugs: xx


----------



## mummyclo

Mizze - My Birthday is 22nd October and i will be 22! How odd! :happydance:
I wont be able to do much tho :(


----------



## Mizze

Motheroffour said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Kelly yay your lil one is GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> Did you enjoy the scan? Did you like the little irish man? :flower:
> 
> Thankyou :hugs:
> 
> Yes, we did enjoy the scan....If im 100% honest, we were so worried about what the place was gonna be like, first impressions were worrying! Hopefully it will be better for them once they move premises
> 
> But the staff were all very sweet & yes, the irish man was really nice :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> The place is definately dated and way too small. But the scanning room and the scan itself was great in my opinion. I've had scans in 'nicer' places but at
> the end of the day it's the scan itself that matters. Glad you enjoyed it :)Click to expand...
> 
> You both sound like a pair of spoilt ungrateful bs, excuse me please but you both got great 4D scan images and yet your critical about the place you went too!!!!
> 
> Were you not happy with the service? Did you not get value for money, were you rushed and spoken rude to like the NHS
> 
> I'm going to a small hospital that's " outdated" and going by "1st impressions" does not look adequate but when I had a problem they were fantastic*
> 
> What the hell were you expecting Harley Street*Click to expand...

And that is a completely over the top and unnecessarily rude response to a throw away comment on something you have never seen and therefore have no idea on how accurate it is. 

In this thread we prefer to keep it civilised and friendly, so please - stay by all means and be welcome but knock off the personal insults. 

Mizze


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> Mizze - My Birthday is 22nd October and i will be 22! How odd! :happydance:
> I wont be able to do much tho :(

Im the 25th!! I will be in work - which I normally take off but since holiday then mat leave starts on 1st Nov I think taking off time on the 25th is pushing it a little. 

Pixxie - Evelyn is a lovely name one of my personal favourites.

Mizze x


----------



## lozzy21

Motheroffour said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Kelly yay your lil one is GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> Did you enjoy the scan? Did you like the little irish man? :flower:
> 
> Thankyou :hugs:
> 
> Yes, we did enjoy the scan....If im 100% honest, we were so worried about what the place was gonna be like, first impressions were worrying! Hopefully it will be better for them once they move premises
> 
> But the staff were all very sweet & yes, the irish man was really nice :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> The place is definately dated and way too small. But the scanning room and the scan itself was great in my opinion. I've had scans in 'nicer' places but at
> the end of the day it's the scan itself that matters. Glad you enjoyed it :)Click to expand...
> 
> You both sound like a pair of spoilt ungrateful bs, excuse me please but you both got great 4D scan images and yet your critical about the place you went too!!!!
> 
> Were you not happy with the service? Did you not get value for money, were you rushed and spoken rude to like the NHS
> 
> I'm going to a small hospital that's " outdated" and going by "1st impressions" does not look adequate but when I had a problem they were fantastic*
> 
> What the hell were you expecting Harley Street*Click to expand...

Sorry but what was the need for that?


----------



## Pixxie

I have a dilemma, its chucking down and I dont have an umbrella! I need to walk to my nanas but the only coat I have with a hood wont close over my bump :dohh: x


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> morning girls, i was up all night with Jake, i just fel so sorry for him and want to cuddle him all the time :hugs: hes not eating anything either and doesnt want to do anything. Luckily dh managed to sober up so helped a couple of times! :thumbup:
> 
> Ness i get that, it feels well bloody wierd, especially when you see them do it too, i kinda feel abit sick but love it at the same time if that makes sense!

Hope he gets better very soon :thumbup:


lozzy21 said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> not knowing the sex i'm finding i'm not as keen to buy lots cause i know that once baby is here and we know what it is then i'll want to dress it in gender specific stuff!
> Think i might need a few more than just 1 neutral newborn sleepsuit though!!!
> 
> Im just buying white baby grows untill its born. I know fine well i will be spending a fortune in the january sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iv just read over about a million pages and lost my quotes. Girls that have had scans the pics are fantastic, wish i was having one.
> 
> I spoke to OH on friday about everything i was scared about, he made me feel so much better and i had the best nights sleep iv had in a long time.Click to expand...

really pleased your feeling better


Motheroffour said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Kelly yay your lil one is GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> Did you enjoy the scan? Did you like the little irish man? :flower:
> 
> Thankyou :hugs:
> 
> Yes, we did enjoy the scan....If im 100% honest, we were so worried about what the place was gonna be like, first impressions were worrying! Hopefully it will be better for them once they move premises
> 
> But the staff were all very sweet & yes, the irish man was really nice :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> The place is definately dated and way too small. But the scanning room and the scan itself was great in my opinion. I've had scans in 'nicer' places but at
> the end of the day it's the scan itself that matters. Glad you enjoyed it :)Click to expand...
> 
> You both sound like a pair of spoilt ungrateful bs, excuse me please but you both got great 4D scan images and yet your critical about the place you went too!!!!
> 
> Were you not happy with the service? Did you not get value for money, were you rushed and spoken rude to like the NHS
> 
> I'm going to a small hospital that's " outdated" and going by "1st impressions" does not look adequate but when I had a problem they were fantastic*
> 
> What the hell were you expecting Harley Street*Click to expand...

:wacko:


----------



## cho

pixxie, Evelyn is very sweet x


----------



## Motheroffour

*[/QUOTE]

Sorry but what was the need for that?[/QUOTE]

"Yes there is it's thanks to that outdated and small building with the little Irish man" that my baby is alive today, he spotted a problem straight away & got to into the hospital immediately, the consultant told me to thank those people as only for them I would have lost my baby, for a moment I thought they were talking about another place,those people are well know in the local area


----------



## mummyclo

WOW!! Hello who are you??


----------



## mummyclo

Motheroffour said:


> *

Sorry but what was the need for that?[/QUOTE]

"Yes there is it's thanks to that outdated and small building with the little Irish man" that my baby is alive today, he spotted a problem straight away & got to into the hospital immediately, the consultant told me to thank those people as only for them I would have lost my baby, for a moment I thought they were talking about another place,those people are well know in the local area[/QUOTE]

Could you leave our thread please?? :shrug:


----------



## Pixxie

Motheroffour said:


> *

Sorry but what was the need for that?[/QUOTE]

"Yes there is it's thanks to that outdated and small building with the little Irish man" that my baby is alive today, he spotted a problem straight away & got to into the hospital immediately, the consultant told me to thank those people as only for them I would have lost my baby, for a moment I thought they were talking about another place,those people are well know in the local area[/QUOTE]

They never said they were unhappy with the scan. You said yourself the building is small and outdated so what's your problem? :shrug:


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> WOW!! Hello who are you??

:rofl: xx


----------



## lozzy21

Motheroffour said:


> *

Sorry but what was the need for that?[/QUOTE]

"Yes there is it's thanks to that outdated and small building with the little Irish man" that my baby is alive today, he spotted a problem straight away & got to into the hospital immediately, the consultant told me to thank those people as only for them I would have lost my baby, for a moment I thought they were talking about another place,those people are well know in the local area[/QUOTE]

Did they say anything against the staff or the service? No just that the building was out dated which is a perfectly fair comment.

You could have been a lot more civil and still say what you wanted to.


----------



## Jo

Girls I would ignore this to be honest and go back to how you were xx


----------



## Motheroffour

I'm sorry but I'm from outside Hinckley, going to Nuneaton I've had scans done at the place in regent at & I found their comments snobby, Hinckley is a dying town & to have a private maternity care in good for the town it annoyed me to see someone be littleing the place


----------



## mummyclo

Pixxie said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> WOW!! Hello who are you??
> 
> :rofl: xxClick to expand...

:growlmad: :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Motheroffour said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Kelly yay your lil one is GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> Did you enjoy the scan? Did you like the little irish man? :flower:
> 
> Thankyou :hugs:
> 
> Yes, we did enjoy the scan....If im 100% honest, we were so worried about what the place was gonna be like, first impressions were worrying! Hopefully it will be better for them once they move premises
> 
> But the staff were all very sweet & yes, the irish man was really nice :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> The place is definately dated and way too small. But the scanning room and the scan itself was great in my opinion. I've had scans in 'nicer' places but at
> the end of the day it's the scan itself that matters. Glad you enjoyed it :)Click to expand...
> 
> You both sound like a pair of spoilt ungrateful bs, excuse me please but you both got great 4D scan images and yet your critical about the place you went too!!!!
> 
> Were you not happy with the service? Did you not get value for money, were you rushed and spoken rude to like the NHS
> 
> I'm going to a small hospital that's " outdated" and going by "1st impressions" does not look adequate but when I had a problem they were fantastic*
> 
> What the hell were you expecting Harley Street*Click to expand...

How 'nice' to have you join us...I see your a NEW MEMBER of Baby&Bump!

Hey, I said I was very happy with the scan, just the place wasnt what I expected & hopefully they will have a better premises once they have moved





Motheroffour said:


> *

Sorry but what was the need for that?[/QUOTE]

"Yes there is it's thanks to that outdated and small building with the little Irish man" that my baby is alive today, he spotted a problem straight away & got to into the hospital immediately, the consultant told me to thank those people as only for them I would have lost my baby, for a moment I thought they were talking about another place,those people are well know in the local area[/QUOTE]

& AGAIN....We both said that the Irish man was really nice :winkwink:

Its so fantastic that he spotted the problem with your LO & everything was sorted....:thumbup::baby:

Oh & for the record....A spoilt B*, I am not :sulk: :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Im getting impatient now, i want my HIP money through :rofl: I keep getting my list out of my bag, having a look and putting it back. Its been 9 days since i sent the letter off.


----------



## cho

Lozzzy i think i do have that spd afterall i was in agony yesterday after walking for ages, and in the night it killed, im going to try go to doctors tomorrow i think :(
Hows yours now?


----------



## Pixxie

Ive not even got my form yet and I'm impatient :haha: OH seemed to think he might get a new playstation game out of ours, imagine the look on his face when I said he wont even SEE the money, just all the lovely stuff I buy the baby :rofl: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

Pixxie said:


> Ive not even got my form yet and I'm impatient :haha: OH seemed to think he might get a new playstation game out of ours, imagine the look on his face when I said he wont even SEE the money, just all the lovely stuff I buy the baby :rofl: xxx

Mine went on car seat and stuff :)


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Ive not even got my form yet and I'm impatient :haha: OH seemed to think he might get a new playstation game out of ours, imagine the look on his face when I said he wont even SEE the money, just all the lovely stuff I buy the baby :rofl: xxx
> 
> Mine went on car seat and stuff :)Click to expand...

Mines going on the cotbed, new carpet for the nursery and little bits like bibs and toys. OH was gutted when I told him :haha: xx


----------



## lozzy21

c.holdway said:


> Lozzzy i think i do have that spd afterall i was in agony yesterday after walking for ages, and in the night it killed, im going to try go to doctors tomorrow i think :(
> Hows yours now?

Killing me today because i was on a 24 hr shift at work that finished this morning. Iv got to go up and down stairs all day so im now sore.

Deffo go to you GP or ask your midwife, i got given a femmebrace which helps when your walking. Uglyest thing in the world but its great



Pixxie said:


> Ive not even got my form yet and I'm impatient :haha: OH seemed to think he might get a new playstation game out of ours, imagine the look on his face when I said he wont even SEE the money, just all the lovely stuff I buy the baby :rofl: xxx

:rofl: Silly man, even my OH said and i quote "What a dickhead, has he already bought all the baby stuff?"


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> Ive not even got my form yet and I'm impatient :haha: OH seemed to think he might get a new playstation game out of ours, imagine the look on his face when I said he wont even SEE the money, just all the lovely stuff I buy the baby :rofl: xxx

:rofl: 

Lozzy im impatient for mine too and its not even a week since I sent it off!

Mine will nearly all go to my sister for all the stuff she gave us. 

Pixxie - I take you decided to wait for the rain to stop! I have had to dig out my old swing coat to accomodate my bump but it isnt waterproof. 

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

Just for the record everyone ~ below is my origional comment :winkwink: 

Myself & my Family travelled 2 hours to go to this scan centre, I shopped in your local shops & so, really, your comments are so bizzare :wacko:

Thankyou :hugs:

Yes, we did enjoy the scan....If im 100% honest, we were so worried about what the place was gonna be like, first impressions were worrying! Hopefully it will be better for them once they move premises

But the staff were all very sweet & yes, the irish man was really nice :winkwink:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pixxie

lozzy21 said:


> :rofl: Silly man, even my OH said and i quote "What a dickhead, has he already bought all the baby stuff?"

:rofl: I know right! I said to him 'The baby doesn't even have a cot yet and you expect me to give you some of this money?' Idiot he is :dohh: xx


----------



## Pixxie

Mizze said:


> Pixxie - I take you decided to wait for the rain to stop! I have had to dig out my old swing coat to accomodate my bump but it isnt waterproof.
> 
> Mizze xx

Lol yea, I'm hoping my Auntie will walk with me if I wait for her to get over her hangover :haha: xx


----------



## mummyclo

And i would say if anyone deserves a treat out of the money it would be us, carrying the baby and all? :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

mummyclo said:


> And i would say if anyone deserves a treat out of the money it would be us, carrying the baby and all? :haha:

Damn right!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> And i would say if anyone deserves a treat out of the money it would be us, carrying the baby and all? :haha:

Tell me about it! It just seems my OH can be dim at times :haha: Unfortunately the only treat I want is fizzy and alcoholic, so will have to wait another few months xxx


----------



## till bob

Kerrieann said:


> morning girls, i was up all night with Jake, i just fel so sorry for him and want to cuddle him all the time :hugs: hes not eating anything either and doesnt want to do anything. Luckily dh managed to sober up so helped a couple of times! :thumbup:
> 
> Ness i get that, it feels well bloody wierd, especially when you see them do it too, i kinda feel abit sick but love it at the same time if that makes sense!

i get this all the time i do love feelin pheebs move but sumtimes it makes me feel abit sick


KellyC75 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Where is the time going! :help:
> 
> Yes, can someone please let me know if they find it!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Hope you feel better soon :flower:Click to expand...

kelly iv looked on pg 957 and i cant find ur beautiful daughter i want to c her lol and oh my god im really shocked at that ladies comment about wat u said about hinckley i had my scan there with tilly and i totally agree with wat u said the place is a bit dated but the staff were amazin really friendly ppl x i think u bein a spoilt b was well out of order x


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Pixxie - I take you decided to wait for the rain to stop! I have had to dig out my old swing coat to accomodate my bump but it isnt waterproof.
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> Lol yea, I'm hoping my Auntie will walk with me if I wait for her to get over her hangover :haha: xxClick to expand...

:rofl:

Kelly - dont worry about it hon, we know what you said and what you meant. 

Anyway...

DH and I havent won the lottery AGAIN!! I mean come on surely its our turn by now. A couple hundred grand would do nicely, no need to be a millionaire or anything...... :thumbup:

Charlotte - ow you poor thing, get yourself to the Dr.:hugs:

Lozzy does your support help a lot? 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

It dose with walking. Its still uncomfortable but im not in agony.


----------



## cho

well ive been trying to find out what a "bs" is?
Am i being thick?
Thanks lozzy yes i will see what they can do, does it sometimes feel like a burning but mines right on my pubic bone is you know where your hair is, sorry girls:blush:


----------



## Pixxie

Charlotte I've no idea what a BS is lol xx


----------



## lozzy21

Yer Charlotte thats where it hurts, it feels like some ones grating your fanny bone.


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> Yer Charlotte thats where it hurts, it feels like some ones grating your fanny bone.

were so pleasant lmoa, yes it was really hurting when i turned in the night i have to sit up to turn over and i look like a cripple and i kept shouting out and swearing in the night :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> Ness i get that, it feels well bloody wierd, especially when you see them do it too, i kinda feel abit sick but love it at the same time if that makes sense!

Oooh glad it's not just me - till bob said she gets it too yeah that's exactly the feeling, it's weird because I love feeling her move but at the same time it can make you feel a bit sicky - wonder if it's cos the muscles and organs round it get a bit more squished at the time they move?? :shrug:



WILSMUM said:


> *Ness when yr starting ur mat leave I'll be having my baby!!! Lol!!!*10 weeks till edd but as I'm going for an elective c-section it'll be more like 9 weeks until baby is here!!! OMG single figures! How'd that happen!!!!???

:shock: I can't believe that! That's mental!! 



hopefully2 said:


> Hey girls, rushing so a quick one....
> 
> ABSOLUTELY LOVE the scan pics, is it just me or does each one look exactly like their gender??

thank you honey! :flower: 

I definitely think you can tell when they're boys or girls without even seeing toilet shots from these scans it's amazing isnt it?! 



nikki-lou25 said:


> Wow I feel like I've not been on here in ages, its probably only a day in reality lol!
> 
> Kelly, Ness & Ducky - LOVE the scan pics! They're clearer than mine and I was thrilled - so I can imagine you ladies are over the moon! You all have gorgeous babies :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

te he think it is just like a day :haha:

aww thank you Nikki! I was thrilled with my 4D though my little lady was being stubborn and not moving much then we got home and she was all over the joint!! :haha: stubborn like her mommy he he!

xx



Pixxie said:


> I keep getting a really odd feeling, like a bit woozy and generally just a bit odd. I dont know what it is :wacko: OH thinks it might be because my lungs are getting a bit short of space and restricting my breathing. It does tend to happen when Im sat up and since I slouch a little it seems logical.
> 
> I'm 99% sure were calling baby Evelyn now, the more I think about it the more I like it but we're not calling the bump Evelyn in case we slip up and someone hears :haha: Everyone in my family is going mad because I wont tell them the name, they say I'm cruel lol. We think we're going to use my Aunts name as her middle name too, since she has always been great with us, helped us out loads and she cant have any kids so she is so excited about our baby and wants to baby sit all the time :) Shes going to be one spoilt little girl with my Aunt about! xxx

I've been feeling like that hun and on Friday I felt like I couldnt breath like I just didnt have enough room for baby, organs and food lol! I've also felt pretty crappy this morning so had to go back to bed for a few hours but feel even more tired now ugh! 

ADORE the name Evelyn!! Such a gorgeous name hun! x


----------



## lozzy21

When im dressed ill take a pic of my support belt, need some motivation to get of my bum and go in the shower first.


----------



## Nessicle

and who in the hell was that person who hijacked our lovely thread?! WTF was that all about! 

did either of you mention B&B when you went? Makes me wonder if it wasnt someone from the scanning place you went to.....bit coincidental! 

So many trolls on this site lately though!


----------



## cho

Pixxie said:


> Charlotte I've no idea what a BS is lol xx

ive been saying to DH what do you recon that stands for, but he has his head in a newspaper and just keeps grunting so dont know if i was just not getting it lol


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy glad you're feeling better after talking to OH it does help to talk out our fears x


----------



## lozzy21

When you turn over Charlotte keep your knees together, you feel like a bit tit doing it a first and your OH will probably look at you like you are one the first time he see's you doing it :rofl:


----------



## cho

will try it lozzy thanks


----------



## lozzy21

My OH can make me feel better about anything Ness, mostly cos hes such an ass and knows what to do to make me laugh. Even when im livid with him he can usualy get me to giggle.


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> and who in the hell was that person who hijacked our lovely thread?! WTF was that all about!
> 
> did either of you mention B&B when you went? Makes me wonder if it wasnt someone from the scanning place you went to.....bit coincidental!
> 
> So many trolls on this site lately though!

I know how odd! Can't believe how rude some people are xx


----------



## Pixxie

My aunt has managed to drag herself out of bed and said she will walk with me in about half an hour, cant wait for my Sunday roast! mmmm xx


----------



## lozzy21

Im going round my mams for dinner, havnt had a propper dinner for ages


----------



## Pixxie

Dont you find dinner always tastes better when someone else makes it? x


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> My OH can make me feel better about anything Ness, mostly cos hes such an ass and knows what to do to make me laugh. Even when im livid with him he can usualy get me to giggle.

aww thats lovely my OH is lke that too - he usually does some stupid naked dance or something or his robot dance actually has me in stitches :haha:



Pixxie said:


> Dont you find dinner always tastes better when someone else makes it? x

totally - I'm doing a roast for me and OH I did one last week but didnt enjoy it x


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> My OH can make me feel better about anything Ness, mostly cos hes such an ass and knows what to do to make me laugh. Even when im livid with him he can usualy get me to giggle.

like putting on a all in one :haha:


Pixxie said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> and who in the hell was that person who hijacked our lovely thread?! WTF was that all about!
> 
> did either of you mention B&B when you went? Makes me wonder if it wasnt someone from the scanning place you went to.....bit coincidental!
> 
> So many trolls on this site lately though!
> 
> I know how odd! Can't believe how rude some people are xxClick to expand...

I found it bizarre how you were all just saying how lucky we are having such a lovely bunch of girls on december dreamers and dont have opinionated people on here then.....


lozzy21 said:


> Im going round my mams for dinner, havnt had a propper dinner for ages

mmmm, i wanted to go to toby carvery but dh isnt up for it :( so he has been nominated to make a curry, would rather a roast :munch:


----------



## lozzy21

I refuse to cook a full dinner for just me and him so i normaly invite myself round my mams.


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> My OH can make me feel better about anything Ness, mostly cos hes such an ass and knows what to do to make me laugh. Even when im livid with him he can usualy get me to giggle.

Awwww!!

-And yes Ness, - of all the threads in all the world... a tad co-incidental. All over now and thread back to normal one hopes. 



Pixxie said:


> My aunt has managed to drag herself out of bed and said she will walk with me in about half an hour, cant wait for my Sunday roast! mmmm xx




Pixxie said:


> Dont you find dinner always tastes better when someone else makes it? x

Foood! My favourite subject. DH has been gone ages and I WANT MY DINNER :hissy: I love a Sunday lunch. I did wonder whether id want one after last night's meal out but no problem there. :munch: 

Oops have forgot to do bump pic and I promised - will sort it out now.

Mizze


----------



## KellyC75

till bob said:


> kelly iv looked on pg 957 and i cant find ur beautiful daughter i want to c her lol and oh my god im really shocked at that ladies comment about wat u said about hinckley i had my scan there with tilly and i totally agree with wat u said the place is a bit dated but the staff were amazin really friendly ppl x i think u bein a spoilt b was well out of order x


Sorry 'tillbob' I have removed my photo....As that NEW BnB poster made me realise that there are some strange people around, people that I dont want to share my precious photos with :nope:



c.holdway said:


> well ive been trying to find out what a "bs" is?
> Am i being thick?

I think they were trying to say we were 'spoilt bas*ards' :dohh:.....Either that or 'spoilt beautys' :haha:



Nessicle said:


> and who in the hell was that person who hijacked our lovely thread?! WTF was that all about!
> 
> did either of you mention B&B when you went? Makes me wonder if it wasnt someone from the scanning place you went to.....bit coincidental!
> 
> So many trolls on this site lately though!

I didnt mention B&B there...But all's I can say, is if it was a member of staff, (which im sure it wasnt, as they were really nice)..they are very silly, as comments like that will not help business :nope:


----------



## Pixxie

c.holdway said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> and who in the hell was that person who hijacked our lovely thread?! WTF was that all about!
> 
> did either of you mention B&B when you went? Makes me wonder if it wasnt someone from the scanning place you went to.....bit coincidental!
> 
> So many trolls on this site lately though!
> 
> I know how odd! Can't believe how rude some people are xxClick to expand...
> 
> I found it bizarre how you were all just saying how lucky we are having such a lovely bunch of girls on december dreamers and dont have opinionated people on here then.....Click to expand...

I know! S*** stirring much... :wacko: xx


----------



## lozzy21

c.holdway said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> My OH can make me feel better about anything Ness, mostly cos hes such an ass and knows what to do to make me laugh. Even when im livid with him he can usualy get me to giggle.
> 
> like putting on a all in one :haha:Click to expand...

No thats normal behaviour for him lol


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> Dont you find dinner always tastes better when someone else makes it? x

Absolutely, yes....Even a cheese sanwich tastes better when my DH makes it for me! :kiss:


----------



## Jo

Girls I would seriously forget about it now ;)


----------



## Pixxie

Sorry Jo, we just love a good gossip :haha: x


----------



## mummyclo

I think we are just trying to decipher what we did wrong to get a bashing?
We are being civil :)


----------



## Jo

You guys did absolutely nothing wrong, someone with their knickers in a twist I think :lol:

Don't worry I'll protect you :D


----------



## cho

Jo said:


> You guys did absolutely nothing wrong, someone with their knickers in a twist I think :lol:
> 
> Don't worry I'll protect you :D

:winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

Super Jo to the rescue :haha:

Ah well lets hope all is back to our lovely civil thread now :flower: This has to be the loveliest thread I've ever been part of I love you guys! :kiss: 

Oooh Mizze I struggle to eat much now but I feel constantly starving - what did you have for your meal then? I've polished off two apples but want another, just put the chicken in to roast and we have the fire on cos its chucking it down outside and it's cold!


----------



## Pixxie

Wish I didnt have to mooch for my dinner, Ive got to put my funky wellies on in a minute and start trekking across a field :| xx


----------



## Nessicle

ugh lucky you Pixxie!! hope you don't get too wet! Just keep thinking of dinner... xx


----------



## Pixxie

I suppose it could be worse, I could have ugly wellies :haha: xx


----------



## mummyclo

I wish i didn't have to make dinner :(


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Super Jo to the rescue :haha:
> 
> Ah well lets hope all is back to our lovely civil thread now :flower: This has to be the loveliest thread I've ever been part of I love you guys! :kiss:
> 
> Oooh Mizze I struggle to eat much now but I feel constantly starving - what did you have for your meal then? I've polished off two apples but want another, just put the chicken in to roast and we have the fire on cos its chucking it down outside and it's cold!

:kiss: back! & Thank you Jo

Ness I have lovey (sorry!) home made bread and butter - soooo nice instead of a starter. Then Wild seabass with HUGE kingprawns in a mushroon, tarragon and cream sauce - which was absolutely delicious. DH had the fillet steak which is fabulous - but I like mine rare and although I know its not really an issue I prefer not to eat it at all in pregnancy rather than have to have it well done. Then after a good break I had their homemade tirimisu - which DH "helped" with.

Am sitting here eating crackers and hummus cos DH STILL isnt back with my food! 


Oh here he is YAY!

Pixxie enjoy the walk - just off to eat my dinner!

Mizze


----------



## nikki-lou25

Bloody hell, I missed some fun and games didnt I? Prob for the best coz I would prob be banned for retaliation! :blush: I will say no more but..

Kelly and Ducky - love ya lovely ladies!! 

Ducky - just lookin for accessories on ebay again, saw these n thought of your post the other day about your iCandy. 
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2x-Superb-iC..._BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item4aa4ce219c


----------



## Mizze

Oh meant to say - no bump pic - DH has put the camera somewhere and I dont know how to upload pics from my phone to internet. 

Mizze


----------



## mrsbling

Afternoon ladies :wave:

Sorry I haven't managed to catch up on all of the posts as theres 15 pages since my last post, so hope I haven't missed too much :)

Mum and sister came to visit yesterday, and mum is paying for all of the nursery furniture :crib: so I am trying to book delivery and assembly on Mamas & Papas website ...... but they dont deliver or assemble on a weekend :shrug: so I have sent DH to his mums to see if she will come over in the week and wait for it to be fitted.

........... its only £100 to have it all assembled and the rubbish taken away - and thats great for us, as DH hates DIY and it would end up being really rickety if he did it :haha:

Ooh and MIL has also offered to pay for our new washing machine :laundry: as well as the Travel system :) so I only have to get the monitor and a baby bath now :) x :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

mrsbling said:


> Afternoon ladies :wave:
> 
> Sorry I haven't managed to catch up on all of the posts as theres 15 pages since my last post, so hope I haven't missed too much :)
> 
> Mum and sister came to visit yesterday, and mum is paying for all of the nursery furniture :crib: so I am trying to book delivery and assembly on Mamas & Papas website ...... but they dont deliver or assemble on a weekend :shrug: so I have sent DH to his mums to see if she will come over in the week and wait for it to be fitted.
> 
> ........... its only £100 to have it all assembled and the rubbish taken away - and thats great for us, as DH hates DIY and it would end up being really rickety if he did it :haha:
> 
> Ooh and MIL has also offered to pay for our new washing machine :laundry: as well as the Travel system :) so I only have to get the monitor and a baby bath now :) x :happydance:

WOW! Lucky YOU! :)


----------



## cho

mrsbling said:


> Afternoon ladies :wave:
> 
> Sorry I haven't managed to catch up on all of the posts as theres 15 pages since my last post, so hope I haven't missed too much :)
> 
> Mum and sister came to visit yesterday, and mum is paying for all of the nursery furniture :crib: so I am trying to book delivery and assembly on Mamas & Papas website ...... but they dont deliver or assemble on a weekend :shrug: so I have sent DH to his mums to see if she will come over in the week and wait for it to be fitted.
> 
> ........... its only £100 to have it all assembled and the rubbish taken away - and thats great for us, as DH hates DIY and it would end up being really rickety if he did it :haha:
> 
> Ooh and MIL has also offered to pay for our new washing machine :laundry: as well as the Travel system :) so I only have to get the monitor and a baby bath now :) x :happydance:

your very lucky :)


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies :wave:
> 
> Sorry I haven't managed to catch up on all of the posts as theres 15 pages since my last post, so hope I haven't missed too much :)
> 
> Mum and sister came to visit yesterday, and mum is paying for all of the nursery furniture :crib: so I am trying to book delivery and assembly on Mamas & Papas website ...... but they dont deliver or assemble on a weekend :shrug: so I have sent DH to his mums to see if she will come over in the week and wait for it to be fitted.
> 
> ........... its only £100 to have it all assembled and the rubbish taken away - and thats great for us, as DH hates DIY and it would end up being really rickety if he did it :haha:
> 
> Ooh and MIL has also offered to pay for our new washing machine :laundry: as well as the Travel system :) so I only have to get the monitor and a baby bath now :) x :happydance:
> 
> WOW! Lucky YOU! :)Click to expand...


I think they were all a bit shocked when I announced I was pregnant as they didnt really see me as being maternal........ and the next youngest grandaugher on MIL side is 5 years and on my side is 13 years, so it been a long wait for them ;) x


----------



## KellyC75

Jo said:


> You guys did absolutely nothing wrong, someone with their knickers in a twist I think :lol:
> 
> Don't worry I'll protect you :D

Thankyou Jo :hugs: Hope she un'twists' those knickers real soon :winkwink:


Nessicle said:


> Super Jo to the rescue :haha:
> 
> Ah well lets hope all is back to our lovely civil thread now :flower: This has to be the loveliest thread I've ever been part of I love you guys! :kiss:

Aww...Same here Ness :kiss:



mrsbling said:


> Afternoon ladies :wave:
> 
> Sorry I haven't managed to catch up on all of the posts as theres 15 pages since my last post, so hope I haven't missed too much :)

Hiya Mrs Bling :flower: Hope you are well

Ohhh, you havent missed too much :dohh:


----------



## ducky1502

Jesus you miss a few hours and my comments about a dated building get slagged off lol. At NO point did I say anything bad about my scan or the guy who did the scan. So whoever you are who has taken offence really needs to take a chill pill and actually read what we wrote before calling us names. End of.


----------



## lozzy21

Right im off to mothers for dinner :D:D:D


----------



## ducky1502

nikki-lou25 said:


> Bloody hell, I missed some fun and games didnt I? Prob for the best coz I would prob be banned for retaliation! :blush: I will say no more but..
> 
> Kelly and Ducky - love ya lovely ladies!!
> 
> Ducky - just lookin for accessories on ebay again, saw these n thought of your post the other day about your iCandy.
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2x-Superb-iC..._BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item4aa4ce219c

OMG nikki I love you!!! I'm going to show OH these tonight and see if he thinks he could remove the old ones and put these on :)


----------



## WILSMUM

OMG! I can't believe that twisted individual coming on here and trying to rui our thread!!!
Glad to see that B&B Mods are keeping an eye and are on the ball - its very reassuring - thanks a lot Jo!!!!


Made my cake this afternoona nd was really worried about it cause I ran out of self raising flour so had to top up with plain and then didn't have any golden caster sugar so used brown instead and when I mixed it in the machine it was sooooo thick so I loosened it up with a drop of milk! It was still pretty thick though when I popped it in to tins and thought it would end up a disaster cake but in fact DS and I just tried a slice and OMG its fantastic! Really light and moist! Its still slightly warm though so will beinteresting to see if its still as moist once it cools completely!!!!
Oh and I managed to completely cover the whole of the kitchen in sugar in the process! Bloomin pregnancy hormones etc make me a right clutse! (sp?)

We had morrocan lamb soup for dinner last night and I see that DH got chicken legs out of the freezer to defrost this morning so am presuming we're having some sort of roast type chicken dish tonight!!!


----------



## mrsbling

Has anyone else had really bad hip pain in the night? its been keeping me awake all weekend ...... even though I have Dream Genii pillow, I am still not getting much sleep. Plus I am getting really bad reflux, so having to try and sleep sitting up now!!! Will ask for a prescription for something to help with the reflux when I see midwife on Thursday.

All good fun hey ............ so I am trying to snooze on the sofa whenever DH pops out ;)


----------



## mrsbling

lozzy21 said:


> Right im off to mothers for dinner :D:D:D

Ooohhh lucky you, it always tastes soooo much better when someone else does it for you ;) - I really hate cooking on sundays, so will see if I can convince DH to have Pizza or Maccies :)


----------



## ducky1502

Why are you all so lucky and off to families for dinner?! :( I've gotta make one! Feel pretty rotten today. I've filled the sink to do the washing up and then SOMEHOW ended up on here lol.... oopsie!


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> Why are you all so lucky and off to families for dinner?! :( I've gotta make one! Feel pretty rotten today. I've filled the sink to do the washing up and then SOMEHOW ended up on here lol.... oopsie!

Being on here is much more fun that washing up!!!! ;)


----------



## lozzy21

Ducky, iv been going to get ready for the past hour but im still sat in a towel


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> OMG! I can't believe that twisted individual coming on here and trying to rui our thread!!!
> Glad to see that B&B Mods are keeping an eye and are on the ball - its very reassuring - thanks a lot Jo!!!!
> 
> 
> *Made my cake this afternoona nd was really worried about it cause I ran out of self raising flour so had to top up with plain and then didn't have any golden caster sugar so used brown instead and when I mixed it in the machine it was sooooo thick so I loosened it up with a drop of milk! It was still pretty thick though when I popped it in to tins and thought it would end up a disaster cake but in fact DS and I just tried a slice and OMG its fantastic! Really light and moist! * Its still slightly warm though so will beinteresting to see if its still as moist once it cools completely!!!!
> Oh and I managed to completely cover the whole of the kitchen in sugar in the process! Bloomin pregnancy hormones etc make me a right clutse! (sp?)
> 
> We had morrocan lamb soup for dinner last night and I see that DH got chicken legs out of the freezer to defrost this morning so am presuming we're having some sort of roast type chicken dish tonight!!!

Anyone else desperate for cake now! What sort of cake is it Wilsmum? I think I might have to do the 1 minute cake in a mug in a minute! I fancy some dessert after my dinner. 



mrsbling said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Right im off to mothers for dinner :D:D:D
> 
> Ooohhh lucky you, it always tastes soooo much better when someone else does it for you ;) - I really hate cooking on sundays, so will see if I can convince DH to have Pizza or Maccies :)Click to expand...

I usually dont mind cooking but am so tired today. 

Trying to sort out my car insurance. So dull! But Tesco have put up my insurance by £40 from last year despite another year of no claims. Am not happy at all. 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Im cooking My "amazing" Cottage Pie AGAIN! I swear OH is addicted to it! :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

Its just a victoria Jam sponge with homemade plum jam!

Try comparethemarket.com - we had the same with our van insurance - they wanted to put it up an extortiante amount, looked on there and got it an awful lot cheaper than last year with a different company!


----------



## Mizze

Thanks Wilsmum - I will try it - Just looked at Aviva and Direct Line - nothing doing there. 

Yummm Victoria Sponge. And home made jam - I made plum jam from my own plums at a previous house I owned mananged to get everything in site covered in sugar. Jam turned out brilliantly though! :) 

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

mrsbling said:


> Plus I am getting really bad reflux, so having to try and sleep sitting up now!!! Will ask for a prescription for something to help with the reflux when I see midwife on Thursday.
> 
> ;)

I was suffering sooooo bad with this, obvioulsly try the gaviscon, rennie, mints & milk first

But if all else fails, as it did with me in the end, my Doctor prescribed me ranitidine....Its worked a miricle :thumbup: I take one morning & nite


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> and who in the hell was that person who hijacked our lovely thread?! WTF was that all about!
> 
> did either of you mention B&B when you went? Makes me wonder if it wasnt someone from the scanning place you went to.....bit coincidental!
> 
> So many trolls on this site lately though!

 Yes there is and my hormones can't cope!! :dohh:



Pixxie said:


> Dont you find dinner always tastes better when someone else makes it? x

 Absolutely - that's why we're having Chinese takeaway tonight :thumbup:


Nessicle said:


> Super Jo to the rescue :haha:
> 
> Ah well lets hope all is back to our lovely civil thread now :flower: This has to be the loveliest thread I've ever been part of I love you guys! :kiss:
> 
> Oooh Mizze I struggle to eat much now but I feel constantly starving - what did you have for your meal then? I've polished off two apples but want another, just put the chicken in to roast and we have the fire on cos its chucking it down outside and it's cold!

 Oh my gosh Ness I nearly cried when you put this - I'm so hormonal!! :dohh:


lozzy21 said:


> Right im off to mothers for dinner :D:D:D

 Enjoy :thumbup:



ducky1502 said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> Bloody hell, I missed some fun and games didnt I? Prob for the best coz I would prob be banned for retaliation! :blush: I will say no more but..
> 
> Kelly and Ducky - love ya lovely ladies!!
> 
> Ducky - just lookin for accessories on ebay again, saw these n thought of your post the other day about your iCandy.
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2x-Superb-iC..._BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item4aa4ce219c
> 
> OMG nikki I love you!!! I'm going to show OH these tonight and see if he thinks he could remove the old ones and put these on :)Click to expand...

 aww what a lovely thing to do :hugs:



WILSMUM said:


> OMG! I can't believe that twisted individual coming on here and trying to rui our thread!!!
> Glad to see that B&B Mods are keeping an eye and are on the ball - its very reassuring - thanks a lot Jo!!!!
> 
> 
> Made my cake this afternoona nd was really worried about it cause I ran out of self raising flour so had to top up with plain and then didn't have any golden caster sugar so used brown instead and when I mixed it in the machine it was sooooo thick so I loosened it up with a drop of milk! It was still pretty thick though when I popped it in to tins and thought it would end up a disaster cake but in fact DS and I just tried a slice and OMG its fantastic! Really light and moist! Its still slightly warm though so will beinteresting to see if its still as moist once it cools completely!!!!
> Oh and I managed to completely cover the whole of the kitchen in sugar in the process! Bloomin pregnancy hormones etc make me a right clutse! (sp?)
> 
> We had morrocan lamb soup for dinner last night and I see that DH got chicken legs out of the freezer to defrost this morning so am presuming we're having some sort of roast type chicken dish tonight!!!

 I'm with you there - I keep dropping stuff on the floor - bloody typical since it's so difficult to bend down now!! :dohh:



Mizze said:

> I usually dont mind cooking but am so tired today.
> 
> Trying to sort out my car insurance. So dull! But Tesco have put up my insurance by £40 from last year despite another year of no claims. Am not happy at all.
> 
> Mizze xx

 I would ring Tesco back and say you've been quoted much cheaper elsewhere and they should try and match it for you. Good luck x


----------



## Kerrieann

Ladies i have missed so much! Good job i aways read back on every post i miss just incase!! Glad its all been sorted now and hopefully that women wont come back on to make any more nasty comments, no need or reason for it all :shrug:

What is a cake in a mug???

And chloe i want that recipe then??! i love making shepards pie and dh always sais how lovely t is but i dont do much with it really :shrug:


----------



## hodbert

Hey ladies, got up this morn to over 15 pages so not had time to catch up.

What was the issue with someone mean hijacking a thread? I'll have em!!! :growlmad:

Bloody upstairs neighbour has decided, for the second week in a row, to vacuum at 8.30am and the ceilings are paper thin! It's just not right :cry: I was sleeping!


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh I feel crappy all of a sudden! :(
Nearly fainted in the kitchen :cry:


----------



## - Butterfly -

hodbert said:


> Hey ladies, got up this morn to over 15 pages so not had time to catch up.
> 
> What was the issue with someone mean hijacking a thread? I'll have em!!! :growlmad:
> 
> Bloody upstairs neighbour has decided, for the second week in a row, to vacuum at 8.30am and the ceilings are paper thin! It's just not right :cry: I was sleeping!

 I had a neighbour who used to vaccuum at 6am!! I could hardly bare it. So you have my sympathies



mummyclo said:


> Ugh I feel crappy all of a sudden! :(
> Nearly fainted in the kitchen :cry:

 Aww hun. Go take it easy :hugs:


----------



## Xaviersmom

Nessicle said:


> does it make anyone else feel a bit funny when they're baby turns over? It's a weird sensation like my insides feel all weird...?

Yes! LO has been doing it off and on for about a week now. My bump gets hard on one side and it moves over. It's almost like shes pushing outwards.



mummyclo said:


> Mizze - My Birthday is 22nd October and i will be 22! How odd! :happydance:
> I wont be able to do much tho :(

That's DH's Birthday too! But he won't be 22.. he'll be 33 :)

I can't remember who commented about being excited/scared about how close we are getting.. But I am sooooo excited how close we are getting.

DH and I went to a wedding yesterday.. I made the cake. It was a great time and DH got a bit soused :rolleyes: By the time I informed him we were leaving, my back was hurting and I was getting grouchy. I snapped at him in the car about how I was feeling. We got home and he was all apologetic.. asking if there was anything he could do to make me more comfy. He ran and fetched pillows for my legs so I could lie on the couch and put them up. What a sweety. He knew I had been stressing about the cake and was sweet enough to bring me my favorite flowers yesterday.

See my cake? :) The bride started crying. I told her to stop b/c I'm hormonal lol.
 



Attached Files:







0918001350.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hodbert

Xaviersmom said:


> DH and I went to a wedding yesterday.. I made the cake. It was a great time and DH got a bit soused :rolleyes: By the time I informed him we were leaving, my back was hurting and I was getting grouchy. I snapped at him in the car about how I was feeling. We got home and he was all apologetic.. asking if there was anything he could do to make me more comfy. He ran and fetched pillows for my legs so I could lie on the couch and put them up. What a sweety. He knew I had been stressing about the cake and was sweet enough to bring me my favorite flowers yesterday.
> 
> See my cake? :) The bride started crying. I told her to stop b/c I'm hormonal lol.

Wow beautiful cake Xaviersmum! I had same with OH yday, without quite as much alcohol. But got in bed last night and snapped at him that he doesnt understand how painful my whole body is at the mo. Every time I say something I get an 'aw darling' and then back to what he was doing, which is a nice thing to say but doesn't help me when I feel like ripping out my spine :rofl:


----------



## mrsbling

Xaviersmom said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> does it make anyone else feel a bit funny when they're baby turns over? It's a weird sensation like my insides feel all weird...?
> 
> Yes! LO has been doing it off and on for about a week now. My bump gets hard on one side and it moves over. It's almost like shes pushing outwards.
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Mizze - My Birthday is 22nd October and i will be 22! How odd! :happydance:
> I wont be able to do much tho :(Click to expand...
> 
> That's DH's Birthday too! But he won't be 22.. he'll be 33 :)
> 
> I can't remember who commented about being excited/scared about how close we are getting.. But I am sooooo excited how close we are getting.
> 
> DH and I went to a wedding yesterday.. I made the cake. It was a great time and DH got a bit soused :rolleyes: By the time I informed him we were leaving, my back was hurting and I was getting grouchy. I snapped at him in the car about how I was feeling. We got home and he was all apologetic.. asking if there was anything he could do to make me more comfy. He ran and fetched pillows for my legs so I could lie on the couch and put them up. What a sweety. He knew I had been stressing about the cake and was sweet enough to bring me my favorite flowers yesterday.
> 
> See my cake? :) The bride started crying. I told her to stop b/c I'm hormonal lol.Click to expand...

Wow, what a beautful cake :) x


----------



## hodbert

- Butterfly - said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, got up this morn to over 15 pages so not had time to catch up.
> 
> What was the issue with someone mean hijacking a thread? I'll have em!!! :growlmad:
> 
> Bloody upstairs neighbour has decided, for the second week in a row, to vacuum at 8.30am and the ceilings are paper thin! It's just not right :cry: I was sleeping!
> 
> I had a neighbour who used to vaccuum at 6am!! I could hardly bare it. So you have my sympathiesClick to expand...

I swear I'm going to go all hormonal on her ass and go ram on her door if she doesnt give it a rest!! It's sunday! :growlmad:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Wow the cake looks fantastic x


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> Ladies i have missed so much! Good job i aways read back on every post i miss just incase!! Glad its all been sorted now and hopefully that women wont come back on to make any more nasty comments, no need or reason for it all :shrug:
> 
> *What is a cake in a mug???*
> 
> And chloe i want that recipe then??! i love making shepards pie and dh always sais how lovely t is but i dont do much with it really :shrug:

2 Tablespoons of flour 
2 Tablespoons of Sugar
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
pinch salt
2tablespoons of milk
1/2 teaspoon of vanilla
1 teaspoon of oil
2 teaspoons of cocoa powder (or hot chocolate)

Mix all together put in microwave for about a minute - and eat straight from Mug!! 
Really its a mix of a brownie and a cake but its yumm - not so good for heartburn though....





hodbert said:


> Hey ladies, got up this morn to over 15 pages so not had time to catch up.
> 
> What was the issue with someone mean hijacking a thread? I'll have em!!! :growlmad:
> 
> *Bloody upstairs neighbour has decided, for the second week in a row, to vacuum at 8.30am and the ceilings are paper thin! It's just not right  I was sleeping!*

Aw hunny! 



mummyclo said:


> Ugh I feel crappy all of a sudden! :(
> Nearly fainted in the kitchen :cry:

Are you okay hon? 

Mizze


----------



## - Butterfly -

hodbert said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, got up this morn to over 15 pages so not had time to catch up.
> 
> What was the issue with someone mean hijacking a thread? I'll have em!!! :growlmad:
> 
> Bloody upstairs neighbour has decided, for the second week in a row, to vacuum at 8.30am and the ceilings are paper thin! It's just not right :cry: I was sleeping!
> 
> I had a neighbour who used to vaccuum at 6am!! I could hardly bare it. So you have my sympathiesClick to expand...
> 
> I swear I'm going to go all hormonal on her ass and go ram on her door if she doesnt give it a rest!! It's sunday! :growlmad:Click to expand...

I used to retaliate by playing loud music but it really just made things worse :blush: Maybe it's worth having a friendly word over a :coffee:


----------



## Xaviersmom

Thanks guys :) It went over really well.

All those scan pics are so adorable! I wish there was someplace near me I could go to. 

Wasn't it like a week or so ago, someone said something about being able to see through our bumps to see what LO is up to? How awesome would that be? I'd likely never leave the house.. I'd spend all my time watching her wiggle and flip around.


----------



## mrsbling

Well, I really fancied some pancakes with golden Syrup............

SO, I made some pancakes, then cooked down some raspberries, strawberries, redcurrants and blackcurrants then added some golden syrup and lemon juice and put inside the pancakes ..... they were sooooooo yummy :) ....... luckily DH doesnt like warm deserts, so had them all to myself ;)


----------



## hodbert

- Butterfly - said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, got up this morn to over 15 pages so not had time to catch up.
> 
> What was the issue with someone mean hijacking a thread? I'll have em!!! :growlmad:
> 
> Bloody upstairs neighbour has decided, for the second week in a row, to vacuum at 8.30am and the ceilings are paper thin! It's just not right :cry: I was sleeping!
> 
> I had a neighbour who used to vaccuum at 6am!! I could hardly bare it. So you have my sympathiesClick to expand...
> 
> I swear I'm going to go all hormonal on her ass and go ram on her door if she doesnt give it a rest!! It's sunday! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I used to retaliate by playing loud music but it really just made things worse :blush: Maybe it's worth having a friendly word over a :coffee:Click to expand...

I know I am tempting to bang the sweeping brush on the ceiling, but I think if it was me and someone did that it would just p*ss me off and make me vacuum even more! I'm not one for confrontation, I'm a bit of a wimp :blush: Think hubbys going to go to resident services desk and just say we're not complaining as such but could they just do it a little later and be more conscious that the ceilings are really thin and we cna hear everything (I swear sometimes it sounds like the kids are throwing bricks around up there).


----------



## hodbert

Mizze said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> *What is a cake in a mug???*
> 
> :
> 
> 2 Tablespoons of flour
> 2 Tablespoons of Sugar
> 1/2 teaspoon baking powder
> pinch salt
> 2tablespoons of milk
> 1/2 teaspoon of vanilla
> 1 teaspoon of oil
> 2 teaspoons of cocoa powder (or hot chocolate)
> 
> Mix all together put in microwave for about a minute - and eat straight from Mug!!
> Really its a mix of a brownie and a cake but its yumm - not so good for heartburn though....Click to expand...

Ooh I tried this a few weeks ago but didnt use baking powder :dohh: it was a bit stodgy :rofl: but it would have been nice otherwise! Now got baking powder in so may give it another whirl!


----------



## mummyclo

Im ok, think i just needed to eat :)
I want cake in a mug now!! :haha:


----------



## Mizze

Xaviersmom said:


> DH and I went to a wedding yesterday.. I made the cake. It was a great time and DH got a bit soused :rolleyes: By the time I informed him we were leaving, my back was hurting and I was getting grouchy. I snapped at him in the car about how I was feeling. We got home and he was all apologetic.. asking if there was anything he could do to make me more comfy. He ran and fetched pillows for my legs so I could lie on the couch and put them up. What a sweety. He knew I had been stressing about the cake and was sweet enough to bring me my favorite flowers yesterday.
> 
> See my cake? :) The bride started crying. I told her to stop b/c I'm hormonal lol.

Wow!! Thats lovely Xaviersmon! I bet it did go down a treat

I wouldnt leave the house either if I could watch LO inside my tummy! Id be more obsessed than I am now

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Is it plain flower mizze? LMAO at my spelling of flour!! :haha:
x


----------



## Mizze

mrsbling said:


> Well, I really fancied some pancakes with golden Syrup............
> 
> SO, I made some pancakes, then cooked down some raspberries, strawberries, redcurrants and blackcurrants then added some golden syrup and lemon juice and put inside the pancakes ..... they were sooooooo yummy :) ....... luckily DH doesnt like warm deserts, so had them all to myself ;)

Oooooh that sounds amazing......

Oh I wonder if I added golden syrup to the cake in a mug recipe instead of the vanilla....hmmmmmm

Mizze


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> Is it plain flower mizze? LMAO at my spelling of flour!! :haha:
> x

Oops sorry -I made it with self raising.:flower:
:)

Mizze x


----------



## WILSMUM

hodbert said:


> Hey ladies, got up this morn to over 15 pages so not had time to catch up.
> 
> What was the issue with someone mean hijacking a thread? I'll have em!!! :growlmad:
> 
> Bloody upstairs neighbour has decided, for the second week in a row, to vacuum at 8.30am and the ceilings are paper thin! It's just not right :cry: I was sleeping!

Aww hun I feel for you - My mum had problems with noisey upstairs neighbours in her flat!
I had the bell ringers waking me up at 9am this mornign and I was less than impressed with that!! And they're bloomin well at it again!!! I swear I'm gonna shove those bells...............................




mummyclo said:


> Ugh I feel crappy all of a sudden! :(
> Nearly fainted in the kitchen :cry:

I know how you feel hun - I've just got back from the shop and had a funny turn too - feel really icky now! Think it might be a lack of food thing for me too!!!


That cake is absolutely gorgeous!
I can't believe how many talented people we have on this thread, cake making, knitting, dress making, painting etc etc!!!!


----------



## hodbert

WILSMUM said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, got up this morn to over 15 pages so not had time to catch up.
> 
> What was the issue with someone mean hijacking a thread? I'll have em!!! :growlmad:
> 
> Bloody upstairs neighbour has decided, for the second week in a row, to vacuum at 8.30am and the ceilings are paper thin! It's just not right :cry: I was sleeping!
> 
> Aww hun I feel for you - My mum had problems with noisey upstairs neighbours in her flat!
> I had the bell ringers waking me up at 9am this mornign and I was less than impressed with that!! And they're bloomin well at it again!!! I swear I'm gonna shove those bells...............................Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## WILSMUM

it wouldn't be too bad if they were any good but they're not - completely out of time - its just a right racket!!!!

Oooo we've got roast chicken bitsand pasta with a cheese sauce with bacon, onion and peas in!!! Mmmmm yummy scrummy!!! And smartie cookies with honeycomb harvest mackies ice cream for pud!!!!!


----------



## till bob

hey girls glad u sorted it out for us jo sum ppl eh well iv made a yummy sunday dinner now im feelin really crappy abit faint so gona have an early nite and watch x factor hope all my lovely ladies r well tonite xx


----------



## cho

WILSMUM said:


> Its just a victoria Jam sponge with homemade plum jam!
> 
> Try comparethemarket.com - we had the same with our van insurance - they wanted to put it up an extortiante amount, looked on there and got it an awful lot cheaper than last year with a different company!

mmmm i love cake specially homemade


hodbert said:


> Hey ladies, got up this morn to over 15 pages so not had time to catch up.
> 
> What was the issue with someone mean hijacking a thread? I'll have em!!! :growlmad:
> 
> Bloody upstairs neighbour has decided, for the second week in a row, to vacuum at 8.30am and the ceilings are paper thin! It's just not right :cry: I was sleeping!

 hmmm thats what i do :blush: but to be honest are walls are brill :thumbup:

DH and I went to a wedding yesterday.. I made the cake. It was a great time and DH got a bit soused :rolleyes: By the time I informed him we were leaving, my back was hurting and I was getting grouchy. I snapped at him in the car about how I was feeling. We got home and he was all apologetic.. asking if there was anything he could do to make me more comfy. He ran and fetched pillows for my legs so I could lie on the couch and put them up. What a sweety. He knew I had been stressing about the cake and was sweet enough to bring me my favorite flowers yesterday.

See my cake? :) The bride started crying. I told her to stop b/c I'm hormonal lol.[/QUOTE] Thats soo beautiful and like wilsmum sais so many talented ppl, i need to find a hobby:cry:


----------



## spencerbear

WILSMUM said:


> it wouldn't be too bad if they were any good but they're not - completely out of time - its just a right racket!!!!
> 
> Oooo we've got roast chicken bitsand pasta with a cheese sauce with bacon, onion and peas in!!! Mmmmm yummy scrummy!!! And smartie cookies with honeycomb harvest mackies ice cream for pud!!!!!

OMG i love mackies icecream, especially the honeycomb one x


----------



## Kerrieann

That cake is amaing!! So clever!

I need to find a hobby too charlotte!


----------



## sammiwry

I need a hobby that isn't money eating lol


----------



## KellyC75

Xaviersmom said:


> See my cake? :) The bride started crying. I told her to stop b/c I'm hormonal lol.

Wow ~ Wow ~ Wow.....:thumbup: You have such a talent for cake making 

Brilliant...:kiss:


----------



## KellyC75

Right, im gonna be signing off soon, speak to you all next Weekend :flower: Hope you all have a great week


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> Right, im gonna be signing off soon, speak to you all next Weekend :flower: Hope you all have a great week

Take care Kelly! See you next weekend!


----------



## cho

im gutted i have no baking powder :(


----------



## Kerrieann

Have a lovely week away kelly :flower: xx


----------



## mummyclo

c.holdway said:


> im gutted i have no baking powder :(

Me either :(


----------



## cho

Dh has just bought home a chicago town chocolate cake so off to munch that :)


----------



## Pixxie

Back from nanas and Sunday dinner was lush 

So bored all by myself, my friends are all quite scarce now I cant get pissed with them :dohh: Ah well, cup of tea and telly watching for me it looks like! 

My microwave cakes never work, I just end up with a rock solid mess :haha: luckily there is still OH's birthday cake to devour mwahahahahha xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Iv just got back from my mums, dinner was lush.


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> Right, im gonna be signing off soon, speak to you all next Weekend :flower: Hope you all have a great week

 Have a fab week :flower: I'll miss you :cry: xx :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

ducky1502 said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> Bloody hell, I missed some fun and games didnt I? Prob for the best coz I would prob be banned for retaliation! :blush: I will say no more but..
> 
> Kelly and Ducky - love ya lovely ladies!!
> 
> Ducky - just lookin for accessories on ebay again, saw these n thought of your post the other day about your iCandy.
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2x-Superb-iC..._BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item4aa4ce219c
> 
> OMG nikki I love you!!! I'm going to show OH these tonight and see if he thinks he could remove the old ones and put these on :)Click to expand...

No worries, I hope OH can do them for you then it'll be "good as new! Although I really dont think it was that bad in the 1st place iykwim?? :flower:



mrsbling said:


> Has anyone else had really bad hip pain in the night? its been keeping me awake all weekend ...... even though I have Dream Genii pillow, I am still not getting much sleep. Plus I am getting really bad reflux, so having to try and sleep sitting up now!!! Will ask for a prescription for something to help with the reflux when I see midwife on Thursday.
> 
> All good fun hey ............ so I am trying to snooze on the sofa whenever DH pops out ;)

I get all sorts of aches n pains, Dream Genii helps but not all the time! I hope you get comfy tonight hun! Hope you get somethin for the reflux too :hugs:



ducky1502 said:


> Why are you all so lucky and off to families for dinner?! :( I've gotta make one! Feel pretty rotten today. I've filled the sink to do the washing up and then SOMEHOW ended up on here lol.... oopsie!

Washin up is crap, I let my hubby do the washing up lol! 



WILSMUM said:


> Its just a victoria Jam sponge with homemade plum jam!

OMG that sounds fab! Craving somethin sweet! 



hodbert said:


> Hey ladies, got up this morn to over 15 pages so not had time to catch up.
> 
> What was the issue with someone mean hijacking a thread? I'll have em!!! :growlmad:
> *
> Bloody upstairs neighbour has decided, for the second week in a row, to vacuum at 8.30am and the ceilings are paper thin! It's just not right  I was sleeping*!

Oooh my sympathies, my old flat had a herd of elephants living in there I think! Neighbours can be sooo irritating! We've had an alarm goin off on our street for 2 nights now! :growlmad: Feel like throwin a feckin brick through the window so the police will actually come out!!



mummyclo said:


> Ugh I feel crappy all of a sudden! :(
> Nearly fainted in the kitchen :cry:

Hope you feel better now! Its a pregnancy thing unfort, I did it twice the other night and it knocks you for 6 and you feel like crap for a while. Is it when you don't eat?? I think it is with me! 



Kerrieann said:


> That cake is amaing!! So clever!
> 
> I need to find a hobby too charlotte!

Me three, I need a hobby thats not expensive lol!!



KellyC75 said:


> Right, im gonna be signing off soon, speak to you all next Weekend :flower: Hope you all have a great week

Have a lovely week away - I'll miss your posts!



c.holdway said:


> Dh has just bought home a chicago town chocolate cake so off to munch that :)

Ooooh lucky lady! I'm jealous!!



lozzy21 said:


> Iv just got back from my mums, dinner was lush.

Mums dinners are always the best! I love my Mums and MILs. I cooked ours today though n it was great :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

Eurghhh back to work /-(


----------



## till bob

good mornin ladies how r u feelin today kelly i know iv missed u but have a fab week enjoy! im gona have a lazy day today i think need to do abit of shoppin but apart from that just gona try and relax back at wrk tomoro but then only 3 days left to work does anyone elses baby not seem to sleep pheebs kicks and moves all the time and im not kiddin im not complainin but its just strange tilly was never this active lets hope she wears herself out in there and wen she arrives shell be golden and sleep all the time lol xx


----------



## WILSMUM

spencerbear said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> it wouldn't be too bad if they were any good but they're not - completely out of time - its just a right racket!!!!
> 
> Oooo we've got roast chicken bitsand pasta with a cheese sauce with bacon, onion and peas in!!! Mmmmm yummy scrummy!!! And smartie cookies with honeycomb harvest mackies ice cream for pud!!!!!
> 
> OMG i love mackies icecream, especially the honeycomb one xClick to expand...

Its on bogof in co-op/somerfield at the mo!!!!!


----------



## Pixxie

Morning all :wave: 

Missing my OH, keep waking up in the night and turning over for a cuddle and he's not there :(

Think Ill start the painting in the nursery today, then off to MIL's for tea later. xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Aww Pixxie bless ya hun! 

I dreamt DH was grumpy and mean to me cause I was going out to an Ann Summers Party and he didn't want me to go so I was a bit grumpy with him this morning!! I told him about the dream and he was like, yr having a go at me like I actually did it!!! Lol! Bless him!

Anyway heres this weeks bump piccies at 30+1 (scues the stretches on the front facing one!)
 



Attached Files:







30+1 (2).jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3









30+1 (4).jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pixxie

You're looking fab hun :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

LOvely Bump!
And what Strechys? You should see mine :(


----------



## Kerrieann

Great bump wilsmum and i cant see the stretchies either, r they old ones? 

iVE HAD AROUND 2 HOURS SLEEP IM EXAUSTED, jAKE WAS U ALL NIGHT CRYING AND COUGHING, I FEEL SO SORRY AS APART FROM GIVING HOM MEDICINE AND LOTS OF CUDDLES THERES NOTHING ELSE I CAN DO! 

oh excuse the capitals but i cant be arsed the re-typr that now ive seen it lol.


----------



## cho

Pixxie said:


> Morning all :wave:
> 
> Missing my OH, keep waking up in the night and turning over for a cuddle and he's not there :(
> 
> Think Ill start the painting in the nursery today, then off to MIL's for tea later. xxx

Always rewarding doing something productive:thumbup:


WILSMUM said:


> Aww Pixxie bless ya hun!
> 
> I dreamt DH was grumpy and mean to me cause I was going out to an Ann Summers Party and he didn't want me to go so I was a bit grumpy with him this morning!! I told him about the dream and he was like, yr having a go at me like I actually did it!!! Lol! Bless him!
> 
> Anyway heres this weeks bump piccies at 30+1 (scues the stretches on the front facing one!)

 Your looking great, lovely bump, i dont see no stretchies?



Kerrieann said:


> Great bump wilsmum and i cant see the stretchies either, r they old ones?
> 
> iVE HAD AROUND 2 HOURS SLEEP IM EXAUSTED, jAKE WAS U ALL NIGHT CRYING AND COUGHING, I FEEL SO SORRY AS APART FROM GIVING HOM MEDICINE AND LOTS OF CUDDLES THERES NOTHING ELSE I CAN DO!
> 
> oh excuse the capitals but i cant be arsed the re-typr that now ive seen it lol.

:haha: about capitals

Sorry Jake is still not well, Bradley is just getting over his, he still doesnt have his voice back properly.
Hope he feels better soon x


----------



## mummyclo

Awww poor you Kerrie, and poor Jake :(
Hope he feels better really soon :)


----------



## mummyclo

:cry: why does everything upset me so much! :(
Just called work to get my MATB1 back and they have lost it! Dunno how im going to get my materniy pay now :cry:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hi everyone! Hope youre all ok. I was doing a makeup job for a friends wedding yesterday, had 7 peoples makeup to do!! Started at 8 am, finished at 1pm, then rushed home to get ready to attend the wedding afterwards! Was lovely, but i was SO knackered by the end of it. Chilling at home now and the stupid kitchen guys were supposed to arrive at 7.30am and still arent here! I am so irritated, idiots.

Whats everyones news?? xx


----------



## spencerbear

Morning ladies,

How are we all this morning?

thanks for the icecream tip, wilsmum, think im going to waddle my backside down there later now.

Good luck on painting pixxie, wish i could find the energy for it at the moment.


Im 27 weeks today, 3rd tri at last.....


----------



## Nut_Shake

Yay congrats spencerbear! xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Yay congrats spencer!! :yipee:
Jakes lost his voice too charlotte,he sounds awful bless him, glad Bradley's feeling better :happydance: Jakes gotta have his first day off school today! Hes not too happy about it tho!


----------



## till bob

oh no sendin lots of hugs to bradley and jake hope they r better soon nutshake i know how that feels my sis gets married in less than 2 weeks and im doin 5 bridesmaids hair my moms tillys and of course the bride my beautiful sis im gona be exhausted lucky iv roped my now boss in too help me bless her be glad wen the hair parts over so i can enjoy the rest of the day xx


----------



## xkirstyx

morning :)

i had really bad heart burn and acid reflux this morning, its driving me crazy!

got a meeting with my consultant at 1.45 coz i had high blood pressure the last 10weeks of pregnancy with jack and im gonna ask if i can get a growth scan coz jack was 9lbs and they said at my 20weeks scan they might wanna check incase this baby is big! eeeeeek! xxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

I know, makeup and hair for so many people is tiring! 6 people also wanted their hair done so got my hairdresser friend to come and do it, would never have been able to do it myself anyway, pregnant or not!

My heartburn seems to have gone now, but i'm forever feeling bubbles in my belly. Is it just the babies or something else?


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> Aww Pixxie bless ya hun!
> 
> I dreamt DH was grumpy and mean to me cause I was going out to an Ann Summers Party and he didn't want me to go so I was a bit grumpy with him this morning!! I told him about the dream and he was like, yr having a go at me like I actually did it!!! Lol! Bless him!
> 
> Anyway heres this weeks bump piccies at 30+1 (scues the stretches on the front facing one!)

I do that with DH! Lovely bump pic - I really must find out where DH put the camera so I can upload a pic of me. 



Kerrieann said:


> Great bump wilsmum and i cant see the stretchies either, r they old ones?
> 
> iVE HAD AROUND 2 HOURS SLEEP IM EXAUSTED, jAKE WAS U ALL NIGHT CRYING AND COUGHING, I FEEL SO SORRY AS APART FROM GIVING HOM MEDICINE AND LOTS OF CUDDLES THERES NOTHING ELSE I CAN DO!
> 
> oh excuse the capitals but i cant be arsed the re-typr that now ive seen it lol.

Oh hon - I feel knackered today and I must have had 3 times the sleep you did and no poorly boy to look after either. 



mummyclo said:


> :cry: why does everything upset me so much! :(
> Just called work to get my MATB1 back and they have lost it! Dunno how im going to get my materniy pay now :cry:

Ring the midwife and explain she should be able to send another one Or book an appointment with her - get work to email to say they have lost it and take that in as proof - its not your fault hon and im sure your mw will be sympathetic. 



Nut_Shake said:


> Hi everyone! Hope youre all ok. I was doing a makeup job for a friends wedding yesterday, had 7 peoples makeup to do!! Started at 8 am, finished at 1pm, then rushed home to get ready to attend the wedding afterwards! Was lovely, but i was SO knackered by the end of it. Chilling at home now and the stupid kitchen guys were supposed to arrive at 7.30am and still arent here! I am so irritated, idiots.
> 
> Whats everyones news?? xx

Wow Nat busy day! Yes its irritating as hell isnt it. DH tries so damn hard never to do that to anyone and it frustrates the hell out of him when other workmen and suppliers dont seem to give a toss. 



spencerbear said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> How are we all this morning?
> 
> thanks for the icecream tip, wilsmum, think im going to waddle my backside down there later now.
> 
> Good luck on painting pixxie, wish i could find the energy for it at the moment.
> 
> 
> Im 27 weeks today, 3rd tri at last.....

I love honeycomb icecream - if anyone ever comes across it - Salcombe dairy icecream (made in Devon) is fabulous and the honeycomb is UNBELIEVABLE! Truly the best ive ever had. 

:wohoo: on third tri - only a few days more for me to be officially there. 



Kerrieann said:


> Yay congrats spencer!! :yipee:
> Jakes lost his voice too charlotte,he sounds awful bless him, glad Bradley's feeling better :happydance: Jakes gotta have his first day off school today! Hes not too happy about it tho!

Aw - all the talk in work is how the kids all have colds (its the return to school/playgroup that does it isnt it) and are passing them onto the grownups so it seems to be everywhere.

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

till bob said:


> oh no sendin lots of hugs to bradley and jake hope they r better soon nutshake i know how that feels my sis gets married in less than 2 weeks and im doin 5 bridesmaids hair my moms tillys and of course the bride my beautiful sis im gona be exhausted lucky iv roped my now boss in too help me bless her be glad wen the hair parts over so i can enjoy the rest of the day xx

Wow! You and Nat must be superwomen to contemplate doing that much hair/makeup - im tired just thinking of it! :) 



xkirstyx said:


> morning :)
> 
> i had really bad heart burn and acid reflux this morning, its driving me crazy!
> 
> got a meeting with my consultant at 1.45 coz i had high blood pressure the last 10weeks of pregnancy with jack and im gonna ask if i can get a growth scan coz jack was 9lbs and they said at my 20weeks scan they might wanna check incase this baby is big! eeeeeek! xxx

Ouch - hope all goes well with the meeting. Does that mean you get another scan? 

Mizze x


----------



## Kerrieann

I get tired of just doing my own hair and bit of make up everyday lol :haha: couldnt do loads of others too!


----------



## mummyclo

My midwife was really nice, and is giving me another form.
BUT i rang the Maternity allowance people and they said they need SMP1 from my employer! :dohh:
Im going to be poor i just know it! :(


----------



## ducky1502

At work..... BORED out my mind!!! Roll on 4pm when I get to go to home to my lovely OH who has been working 14 days straight and he finally get a day off and I have to work, typical!! 

Anyone else ahve a bad back? My back is killing me all the time now. The only thing that helps is lying down or a bath. Even just sitting on the sofa with loads of pillows hardly helps :(


----------



## Nut_Shake

Lol, i know! Can't believe i got through it to be honest!!

My back is hurting a lot too, at the very bottom on either side. I'm struggling to walk a lot! I asked my doc, he said all i can do is take paracetamol or put heat on it. I asked him about those back support bands and he said they dont do much and wouldnt help. How annoying.


----------



## Kerrieann

my back is really bad too ducky, its because of all the extra wieght at the front we are supposed to correct our posture and change it, but doesnt help. Ive also got a really painful tailbone, ive been in agony with it and nearly cried everytime i had to get up in the night (around 8-10 times!!) :cry: aparently thats another normal symptomi didnt have 1st time!


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> I get tired of just doing my own hair and bit of make up everyday lol :haha: couldnt do loads of others too!

Me too - though my bit of make up is just a slick of eyeshadow, mascara, tinted lipsalve and powder to blot my shiny nose and chin - The only time I ever put anything else on is if I am going 'out' out for a meal or something! I had to giggle at a friend of mine who is notorious for not leaving the house without makeup on. I popped over on Saturday because she has done her ankle in poor thing and is on crutches. She was beautifully made up, full face and hair groomed to an inch - now I have to admit if it were me and I knew I wouldnt be leaving the house for the day I wouldnt have had a scrap of makeup on and I certainly wouldnt have straighted my hair. But then I imagine it made her feel a bit better. 



mummyclo said:


> My midwife was really nice, and is giving me another form.
> BUT i rang the Maternity allowance people and they said they need SMP1 from my employer! :dohh:
> Im going to be poor i just know it! :(

Its okay hon they will be able to give you one - you can even take one in to give to them to fill in - https://www.dwp.gov.uk/docs/smp1-print.pdf
So now they have NO excuse! 



ducky1502 said:


> At work..... BORED out my mind!!! Roll on 4pm when I get to go to home to my lovely OH who has been working 14 days straight and he finally get a day off and I have to work, typical!!
> 
> Anyone else ahve a bad back? My back is killing me all the time now. The only thing that helps is lying down or a bath. Even just sitting on the sofa with loads of pillows hardly helps :(




Nut_Shake said:


> Lol, i know! Can't believe i got through it to be honest!!
> 
> My back is hurting a lot too, at the very bottom on either side. I'm struggling to walk a lot! I asked my doc, he said all i can do is take paracetamol or put heat on it. I asked him about those back support bands and he said they dont do much and wouldnt help. How annoying.




Kerrieann said:


> my back is really bad too ducky, its because of all the extra wieght at the front we are supposed to correct our posture and change it, but doesnt help. Ive also got a really painful tailbone, ive been in agony with it and nearly cried everytime i had to get up in the night (around 8-10 times!!) :cry: aparently thats another normal symptomi didnt have 1st time!

I suffer or have suffered from back pain over the years and before being preggers was getting regular remedial massages. Have to say though that since work got me a proper back supported chair (or rather I nicked it off another colleague who is on mat leave at the moment) then its been SO much better. My posture is pants at the best of times but this chair has really really helped. 

Oh damn forgot to ask MW about going back to those massages - I really miss them and still get a bit of tightness and pain in my shoulders without them. 

Someone brought in TWO tubs of Celebrations into work today - im on my 10th choccie so far (all maltesers and galaxy truffles) :blush:

Ooops 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Mizze please don't talk about chocolate, I've only just finished my lunch and now I'm tempted to pop out for a bar of choc lol.

I'm so sick of hurting everywhere. OH is sympathetic but I don't think he really understands how I can be aching and sore so much without really doing much. By the end of a busy day it feels like I've run a marathon and really struggle to move. I dread to think how much I'll be complaning in a months time.......


----------



## - Butterfly -

Ohh Mizze - you enjoy those choccies!! x


----------



## Nessicle

Afternoon gals!! 

How is everyone? My first chance to jump on today so not really read much back but most of the posts were about cakes and pancakes anyway so don't think I missed much :haha:

All good here! Everyone at work been gushing over my scan pics :cloud9: 

One thing I did forget to mention was that the sonographer said Ava is breech at the moment, still plenty of time for her to turn of course so I'm not particularly worried she won't turn but it's got me thinking if she might end up favouring that position now....

that's why my sciatica has gone this week I think too cos she's turned breech whereas before she was head down and pressing on a nerve, I'm happy for her to stay breech a bit longer if it means no pain lol! 

xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> Eurghhh back to work /-(

 :hugs:



till bob said:


> good mornin ladies how r u feelin today kelly i know iv missed u but have a fab week enjoy! im gona have a lazy day today i think need to do abit of shoppin but apart from that just gona try and relax back at wrk tomoro but then only 3 days left to work does anyone elses baby not seem to sleep pheebs kicks and moves all the time and im not kiddin im not complainin but its just strange tilly was never this active lets hope she wears herself out in there and wen she arrives shell be golden and sleep all the time lol xx

 3 days left - that's fab! rosie is active most of the day but thankfully sleeps at night. I sometimes feel little kicks when I go for a wee at 3am but they don't keep me awake and I find them comforting



Pixxie said:


> Morning all :wave:
> 
> Missing my OH, keep waking up in the night and turning over for a cuddle and he's not there :(
> 
> Think Ill start the painting in the nursery today, then off to MIL's for tea later. xxx

 :hugs:for missing your OH - it's so difficult isn't it. My DH hasn't stayed away at night since I've been pregnant bless him. Hope the decorating is going well :thumbup:



WILSMUM said:


> Anyway heres this weeks bump piccies at 30+1 (scues the stretches on the front facing one!)

 Your bump is sooo cute!! Can't see any stretchies :thumbup:



Kerrieann said:


> iVE HAD AROUND 2 HOURS SLEEP IM EXAUSTED, jAKE WAS U ALL NIGHT CRYING AND COUGHING, I FEEL SO SORRY AS APART FROM GIVING HOM MEDICINE AND LOTS OF CUDDLES THERES NOTHING ELSE I CAN DO!
> 
> oh excuse the capitals but i cant be arsed the re-typr that now ive seen it lol.

aww sweetie - hope Jake feels well real soon and you can get some rest :hugs:



mummyclo said:


> :cry: why does everything upset me so much! :(
> Just called work to get my MATB1 back and they have lost it! Dunno how im going to get my materniy pay now :cry:

 oh that's rubbish Chloe. I get upset very easily too. 



Nut_Shake said:


> Hi everyone! Hope youre all ok. I was doing a makeup job for a friends wedding yesterday, had 7 peoples makeup to do!! Started at 8 am, finished at 1pm, then rushed home to get ready to attend the wedding afterwards! Was lovely, but i was SO knackered by the end of it. Chilling at home now and the stupid kitchen guys were supposed to arrive at 7.30am and still arent here! I am so irritated, idiots.
> 
> Whats everyones news?? xx

Oh gosh Nat - your kitchen fitters sound a bloody nightmare - I'd be thinking of docking their wages!! 



spencerbear said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> Im 27 weeks today, 3rd tri at last.....

 yiippeee for 3rd tri - I'll be joining you tomorrow :happydance::happydance:



xkirstyx said:


> morning :)
> 
> 
> got a meeting with my consultant at 1.45 coz i had high blood pressure the last 10weeks of pregnancy with jack and im gonna ask if i can get a growth scan coz jack was 9lbs and they said at my 20weeks scan they might wanna check incase this baby is big! eeeeeek! xxx

 Good luck for your meeting - let us know how it goes :hugs:



Kerrieann said:


> I get tired of just doing my own hair and bit of make up everyday lol :haha: couldnt do loads of others too!

 me too :dohh:



mummyclo said:


> My midwife was really nice, and is giving me another form.
> BUT i rang the Maternity allowance people and they said they need SMP1 from my employer! :dohh:
> Im going to be poor i just know it! :(

 aww that's great that your mw has helped you out. You're not going to be poor - you'll be fine and you won't care when you have your :baby: in your arms anyway!! :kiss:



ducky1502 said:


> At work..... BORED out my mind!!! Roll on 4pm when I get to go to home to my lovely OH who has been working 14 days straight and he finally get a day off and I have to work, typical!!
> 
> Anyone else ahve a bad back? My back is killing me all the time now. The only thing that helps is lying down or a bath. Even just sitting on the sofa with loads of pillows hardly helps :(

Sorry to hear about your back hun. I don't suffer with bad back unless I spend a long time standing up. When I sit down I always use a footstool so always have my feet up!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> Afternoon gals!!
> 
> How is everyone? My first chance to jump on today so not really read much back but most of the posts were about cakes and pancakes anyway so don't think I missed much :haha:
> 
> All good here! Everyone at work been gushing over my scan pics :cloud9:
> 
> One thing I did forget to mention was that the sonographer said Ava is breech at the moment, still plenty of time for her to turn of course so I'm not particularly worried she won't turn but it's got me thinking if she might end up favouring that position now....
> 
> that's why my sciatica has gone this week I think too cos she's turned breech whereas before she was head down and pressing on a nerve, I'm happy for her to stay breech a bit longer if it means no pain lol!
> 
> xx

 Aww loads of time for her to move and hopefully she'll stay there until she 'needs' to be head down :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

yeah exactly - I'll be happy if she stays breech til about 34 weeks at least as it makes work much more managable! x


----------



## Kerrieann

Wow ive been good today! So far ive had cheerios for brekki and just had poached egg on granary toast! Yum,not one crisp or bit of chocci yet, i have it all in the house too but being good. Wonder how long that will last...:blush:

Has everyone started eating more yet or getting hungrier? ive just started feeling hungry a lot more but actually cant finish a meal so think im starting to "run out of room" :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

That's very good of you Kerrie!! 

My appetite has definitely increased since about 25 weeks but I'm finding I can't eat much in one sitting now especially as Ava's head is wedged under my tummy lol, I do eat little and often my portion sizes are tiny! 

My ass is looking massive now too I feel so hefty! I think a lot of it is water retention though as I haven't put any weight on my face or upper body just my bum and legs and my calves and ankles are always feeling swollen xx


----------



## Mizze

ducky1502 said:


> *Mizze please don't talk about chocolate, I've only just finished my lunch and now I'm tempted to pop out for a bar of choc lol.*
> I'm so sick of hurting everywhere. OH is sympathetic but I don't think he really understands how I can be aching and sore so much without really doing much. By the end of a busy day it feels like I've run a marathon and really struggle to move. I dread to think how much I'll be complaning in a months time.......

Sorry!! I wonder how I will get out of bed and off the sofa in a couple of months - it takes so much effort already! 



- Butterfly - said:


> Ohh Mizze - you enjoy those choccies!! x

I am (but dont tell Ducky!) 



Nessicle said:


> that's why my sciatica has gone this week I think too cos she's turned breech whereas before she was head down and pressing on a nerve, I'm happy for her to stay breech a bit longer if it means no pain lol!
> 
> xx

Oh yes - here's to her staying put for a little while yet in that position! 



Kerrieann said:


> Wow ive been good today! So far ive had cheerios for brekki and just had poached egg on granary toast! Yum,not one crisp or bit of chocci yet, i have it all in the house too but being good. Wonder how long that will last...:blush:
> 
> *Has everyone started eating more yet or getting hungrier? ive just started feeling hungry a lot more but actually cant finish a meal so think im starting to "run out of room" :haha*:

I am certainly finding I cant finish a meal in the same way especially my evening meal - last week I finished maybe 2 out of 5 days. It was a bit like 1st tri when I could only eat a little bit at a time. 

Mizze


----------



## Kerrieann

Ness its very normal to put quite abit onto ur thighs and bum this is where the fat stores ready for breastfeeding!! Ive defo noticed my ass getting chunky lol :haha:


----------



## Xaviersmom

till bob said:


> does anyone elses baby not seem to sleep pheebs kicks and moves all the time and im not kiddin im not complainin but its just strange tilly was never this active lets hope she wears herself out in there and wen she arrives shell be golden and sleep all the time lol xx

My LO is absolutely wild whenever I'm sitting or lounging on the couch. I said the same thing to DH.. I hope she gets it out of her system now! When I get up to pee during the night, she re settles herself and sometimes thats a good 20 minutes of thumping as well.

You ladies are quiet today. I only had 4 pages of reading to catch up on. 

I had apples with peanut butter and chocolate milk for breakfast this morning...DH was like "that's an odd combination." Not the apples and PB, but adding in the chocolate milk. My response was "it's not pickles and ice cream, so shut it!" lol

My back has been giving me issues too. I started going to a chiropractor every couple weeks and thats helping. He's a friend of DH so he showed us a stretch for that back of the hip (SI joint) pain. 

Quiet day here, I'm waiting for DH to go to work so I can start super cleaning and prepping for LO. I hate cleaning when he's home, he always tries to talk to me and I have to tun my music down so I can hear him.

Speaking of music, I started randomly playing classical at my bump last week and she went wild for some songs and quiet for others. "ode to joy" was on that playlist. Went to that wedding Saturday and it was played.. she went wild again. Just wish we knew if wild means LO likes, or means shut that garbage off! LOL.


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies .. hope everyone is well ;)
I have been to yoga today which was really good and made yummy pizza for lunch for me and DH. :) DH just left on a business trip and will be back on wed night, so just me and bubs at home for now :)
I seem to be getting a bigger bum too ! not impressed hehe as well as my thighs.. but i guess that can be expected LOL
And Kerrie, I am hungry all the time too..but i also think space is limited so my meal sizes have gone down a bit again.. thank goodness hehe

xxx


----------



## Xaviersmom

wishingforbub said:


> I seem to be getting a bigger bum too ! not impressed hehe as well as my thighs.. but i guess that can be expected LOL

Funny, I was just thinking that my huge thighs bother me more than my huge bum....

IF it is fat being stored for BF.. then my LO is ALL SET. LOL


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> Ness its very normal to put quite abit onto ur thighs and bum this is where the fat stores ready for breastfeeding!! Ive defo noticed my ass getting chunky lol :haha:

Really? Well that's a relief then hopefully I'll be able to get Ava to drink it off me then :haha: 

I'm happy to gain weight for that but it is weird coming to terms with how much your body changes I think OH is quite worried I'll become really big but I've assured him it's just pregnancy and I'll want to get down to my pre-preg size but that it might take me about 6 months so he's prepared! x



Xaviersmom said:


> till bob said:
> 
> 
> does anyone elses baby not seem to sleep pheebs kicks and moves all the time and im not kiddin im not complainin but its just strange tilly was never this active lets hope she wears herself out in there and wen she arrives shell be golden and sleep all the time lol xx
> 
> My LO is absolutely wild whenever I'm sitting or lounging on the couch. I said the same thing to DH.. I hope she gets it out of her system now! When I get up to pee during the night, she re settles herself and sometimes thats a good 20 minutes of thumping as well.Click to expand...

My girl goes crazy when I'm sat still a lot of the time too, I can feel her feet and hands sliding down my uterus too which feels so funny and tickles sometimes :haha: 

Does anyone's baby _not_ keep them awake at night though? I've read lots of posts where people have said they get woken up at night by baby's kicking or that their baby kicks like mad soon as they get in bed but Ava doesnt. She's quiet pretty much all night and I'm awake for most of it so feel any movements she does make (usually just her turning over and a gentle kick when she turns) - I'm hoping it's a good sign she'll sleep well when she's born lol 



wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies .. hope everyone is well ;)
> I have been to yoga today which was really good and made yummy pizza for lunch for me and DH. :) DH just left on a business trip and will be back on wed night, so just me and bubs at home for now :)
> I seem to be getting a bigger bum too ! not impressed hehe as well as my thighs.. but i guess that can be expected LOL
> And Kerrie, I am hungry all the time too..but i also think space is limited so my meal sizes have gone down a bit again.. thank goodness hehe
> 
> xxx

Oooh you're so good doing Yoga! I'm going to do a little gentle swimming soon as I start my maternity leave will be nice to feel weightless for a bit! 

Glad I'm not the only one getting a bigger bum too lol makes me feel much better :haha: 

x


----------



## Nessicle

Xaviersmom said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> I seem to be getting a bigger bum too ! not impressed hehe as well as my thighs.. but i guess that can be expected LOL
> 
> Funny, I was just thinking that my huge thighs bother me more than my huge bum....
> 
> IF it is fat being stored for BF.. then my LO is ALL SET. LOLClick to expand...

haha mine too - she's gonna have plenty lol!


----------



## wishingforbub

Ness... i hope the extra weight is for the BF.. then that is more than ok with me LOL
and i have set a goal to exercise 16 times a month.. so far so good :) this includes yoga once a week and gym and swimming... obviously i have toned it down heaps, and even though i don't see any results it makes me feel good... but i still eat like miss piggy though LOL :)


----------



## Mizze

Xaviersmom said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> I seem to be getting a bigger bum too ! not impressed hehe as well as my thighs.. but i guess that can be expected LOL
> 
> Funny, I was just thinking that my huge thighs bother me more than my huge bum....
> 
> IF it is fat being stored for BF.. then my LO is ALL SET. LOLClick to expand...

:rofl: Mine too! 



Xaviersmom said:


> Speaking of music, I started randomly playing classical at my bump last week and she went wild for some songs and quiet for others. "ode to joy" was on that playlist. Went to that wedding Saturday and it was played.. she went wild again. Just wish we knew if wild means LO likes, or means shut that garbage off! LOL.

Yes Id like to know that too! Imagine if we are playing stuff to them and they hate it! 



Nessicle said:


> Does anyone's baby _not_ keep them awake at night though? I've read lots of posts where people have said they get woken up at night by baby's kicking or that their baby kicks like mad soon as they get in bed but Ava doesnt. She's quiet pretty much all night and I'm awake for most of it so feel any movements she does make (usually just her turning over and a gentle kick when she turns) - I'm hoping it's a good sign she'll sleep well when she's born lol

Ness, Caitlyn (still making my mind up about the spelling DH was thinking Kaitlyn but I dunno!) doesnt keep me awake and im a light sleeper

Little devil has her timing all sorted though - DH & I were gearing up for :sex: yesterday morning in bed and she started going mental and DH could feel her - and that put paid to that! Little monkey. 

Mizze


----------



## Kerrieann

True fact about the fat :thumbup: And thats a realistic goal to set urself ness and im sure you will easily do it! ru planning on breastfeeding? I lost a stone within the 1st 2 weeks and im defo sure this is down the bf :thumbup:

Wishing you are very good!! I dont do any exercise, :haha: 

xaviersmom that combo you just ate sounds pretty gross lol :rofl:


----------



## Kerrieann

Check this site out it gives you loads of info on what baby and ur body is up to on each week of pregnancy!

https://3dpregnancy.parentsconnect.com/calendar/30-weeks-pregnant.html


----------



## Pixxie

Nut_Shake said:


> Hi everyone! Hope youre all ok. I was doing a makeup job for a friends wedding yesterday, had 7 peoples makeup to do!! Started at 8 am, finished at 1pm, then rushed home to get ready to attend the wedding afterwards! Was lovely, but i was SO knackered by the end of it. Chilling at home now and the stupid kitchen guys were supposed to arrive at 7.30am and still arent here! I am so irritated, idiots.
> 
> Whats everyones news?? xx

Im not surprised you were knackered! Making a brew wears me out these days :haha: 



spencerbear said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> How are we all this morning?
> 
> thanks for the icecream tip, wilsmum, think im going to waddle my backside down there later now.
> 
> Good luck on painting pixxie, wish i could find the energy for it at the moment.
> 
> 
> Im 27 weeks today, 3rd tri at last.....

Weyhey for 3rd tri! :happydance: 



ducky1502 said:


> At work..... BORED out my mind!!! Roll on 4pm when I get to go to home to my lovely OH who has been working 14 days straight and he finally get a day off and I have to work, typical!!
> 
> Anyone else ahve a bad back? My back is killing me all the time now. The only thing that helps is lying down or a bath. Even just sitting on the sofa with loads of pillows hardly helps :(

My backache is really bad most days, Ill have to odd day when its ok but most of the time I just cant get any relief unless I lie down :nope:



Kerrieann said:


> Wow ive been good today! So far ive had cheerios for brekki and just had poached egg on granary toast! Yum,not one crisp or bit of chocci yet, i have it all in the house too but being good. Wonder how long that will last...:blush:
> 
> Has everyone started eating more yet or getting hungrier? ive just started feeling hungry a lot more but actually cant finish a meal so think im starting to "run out of room" :haha:

I find that I'm STARVING but I cant eat that much :dohh: Ill sit down for tea with a massive plate of food, get halfway through it and start struggling to breathe :rofl: 



Mizze said:


> Little devil has her timing all sorted though - DH & I were gearing up for :sex: yesterday morning in bed and she started going mental and DH could feel her - and that put paid to that! Little monkey.
> 
> Mizze

Our little one does this too :dohh: OH can ignore it most of the time but I have to tell him to wait because being kicked in the ribs is really killing the moment :haha: 

Well I painted half the skirting boards and the cupboard door and I'm shattered! Stopped for a cuppa and some cake then I'll see how I feel, going to try and crack on with it otherwise I wont finish it. Now I've seen what colour the skirting boards are supposed to be I want to paint the whole house! It mustn't have been painted for years, Its actually quite disgusting now I look :sick: xxx


----------



## Xaviersmom

Nessicle said:


> Does anyone's baby _not_ keep them awake at night though? I've read lots of posts where people have said they get woken up at night by baby's kicking or that their baby kicks like mad soon as they get in bed but Ava doesnt. She's quiet pretty much all night and I'm awake for most of it so feel any movements she does make (usually just her turning over and a gentle kick when she turns) - I'm hoping it's a good sign she'll sleep well when she's born lol

LO doesn't wake me up or keep me awake, I only feel her when I get up during the night and lie back down. Like she's re-settling herself into a comfy position.



Kerrieann said:


> True fact about the fat :thumbup: And thats a realistic goal to set urself ness and im sure you will easily do it! ru planning on breastfeeding? I lost a stone within the 1st 2 weeks and im defo sure this is down the bf :thumbup:
> 
> Wishing you are very good!! I dont do any exercise, :haha:
> 
> xaviersmom that combo you just ate sounds pretty gross lol :rofl:

How many pounds in a stone? I am most def. BF.. I can't wait in fact.

What sounds gross? The apples & PB? Try it! a nice tart apple cut up and eaten with peanut butter. It's yummy! The chocolate milk is something I started drinking when I weaned my morning coffee out of my routine.


----------



## Mizze

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies .. hope everyone is well ;)
> *I have been to yoga today which was really good *and made yummy
> xxx




wishingforbub said:


> Ness... i hope the extra weight is for the BF.. then that is more than ok with me LOL
> *and i have set a goal to exercise 16 times a month.. so far so good  this includes yoga once a week and gym and swimming... *obviously i have toned it down heaps, and even though i don't see any results it makes me feel good... but i still eat like miss piggy though LOL :)

Wow! I feel like a lazy pig now! :) I have done my Yoga dvd 3 times only - although I loved doing it. But I have agreed to go swimming with my Mum on Thursday morning - I hope I can do that once a week until my mat leave starts and then im planning to up that to 3 times a week if I can. How much swimming as opposed to floating I will do though remains to be seen. 



Pixxie said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Little devil has her timing all sorted though - DH & I were gearing up for :sex: yesterday morning in bed and she started going mental and DH could feel her - and that put paid to that! Little monkey.
> 
> Mizze
> 
> Our little one does this too :dohh: *OH can ignore it most of the time *but I have to tell him to wait because being kicked in the ribs is really killing the moment :haha:Click to expand...

feeling the kicks stops DH cold im afraid! Oh well! I think he suffers more than me on that score at the moment. bless im. 

Mizze


----------



## mummyclo

OMG Thankyou soooo much Mizze!
Didn't know u could get them online :happydance:


----------



## Mizze

Xaviersmom said:


> 14lbs in a stone
> 
> I think peanut butter, apple and chocolate milk sounds yummy! :thumbup:
> 
> Mizze


----------



## Kerrieann

get what online?

xaviersmom there are 14lbs to a stone, i love pb and apples and choc milk but just couldnt eat it all together sorry lol :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

A smp1 that i need to get my Mat pay, coz my employer is Shit!
xx


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> A smp1 that i need to get my Mat pay, coz my employer is Shit!
> xx

No problem hon - I just googled SMP1 and thats what came up - no crappy excuses from your employer now eh!

Actually you did me a favour too - id handed in the MATB1 form but hadnt "officially" written to my boss telling them when I wanted my mat leave to start so it reminded me to email them

All im waiting for now is for HR to come back and say I cant do it like that so summat equally stupid! :) 

DH in meeting with solicitor at the moment over a work thing that has been dragging on for 2 years now (to do with an ex-work partner). Which is why im playing on here for distraction rather than working like I should be. Hope its going okay - we werent happy with the last communication from the solicitor at all. Am biting my nails a bit as to what the outcom will be to be honest. 

Mizze xx


----------



## spencerbear

Ive been suffering with my back too but have suffered for years, so nothing unusual there.

apple, pb and choc milk together sounds disgusting......lol but hope you enjoyed it x

Im bored, fed up sitting here doing nothing, got to find myself something to do .....


----------



## Xaviersmom

Mizze said:


> 14lbs in a stone
> 
> I think peanut butter, apple and chocolate milk sounds yummy! :thumbup:
> 
> Mizze

It was yummy! It is apple picking seaon here, so I have a bunch I am about to make into applesauce and crisp!

14lbs.. so I have gained just over a stone with this baby..


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone's baby _not_ keep them awake at night though? I've read lots of posts where people have said they get woken up at night by baby's kicking or that their baby kicks like mad soon as they get in bed but Ava doesnt. She's quiet pretty much all night and I'm awake for most of it so feel any movements she does make (usually just her turning over and a gentle kick when she turns) - I'm hoping it's a good sign she'll sleep well when she's born lol
> 
> Ness, Caitlyn (still making my mind up about the spelling DH was thinking Kaitlyn but I dunno!) doesnt keep me awake and im a light sleeper
> 
> Little devil has her timing all sorted though - DH & I were gearing up for :sex: yesterday morning in bed and she started going mental and DH could feel her - and that put paid to that! Little monkey.
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...

OMG you guys still have sex.....?! :haha: I keep feeling guilty about the fact I just can't muster the energy or feel attractive enough to do it. Plus OH isnt a very sexed guy anyway. I keep offering but he declines I think he doesnt like the thought of it knowing his baby is in there lol though I've told him we're gonna humping a few times a week from 37 weeks as the eviction process will start lol! xx



Kerrieann said:


> True fact about the fat :thumbup: And thats a realistic goal to set urself ness and im sure you will easily do it! ru planning on breastfeeding? I lost a stone within the 1st 2 weeks and im defo sure this is down the bf :thumbup:
> 
> Wishing you are very good!! I dont do any exercise, :haha:

Yeah I'm definitely planning on breastfeeding so really hope I can do it! Wow a stone?! That's sold it even more to me lol not only is it great for baby it's good for my ass lol :haha: 

I dont do any exercise either I'm far too knackered after work! 

x


----------



## sammiwry

One day back at work and my back has gone again :'( 27 working days left though


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> OMG you guys still have sex.....?!

:rofl: 

Trust me its not my doing! :haha: OH gets really ratty when I dont though and says I dont find him attractive :dohh: xxx


----------



## Pixxie

Decided to stop decorating now before my spine snaps, owie! 

Had a near death experience while taking the old wallpaper off, a wasp flew in and was right next to my hand *shudder* I screamed and ran away, the cat shit himself :rofl: xx


----------



## Mizze

Xaviersmom said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 14lbs in a stone
> 
> I think peanut butter, apple and chocolate milk sounds yummy! :thumbup:
> 
> Mizze
> 
> It was yummy! It is apple picking seaon here, so I have a bunch I am about to make into applesauce and crisp!
> 
> 14lbs.. so I have gained just over a stone with this baby..Click to expand...

Yumm I love applesauce - even as a kid it was one of my favourite things. A stone is good going I have put on 17-18lbs so far. 



Nessicle said:


> OMG you guys still have sex.....?! :haha: I keep feeling guilty about the fact I just can't muster the energy or feel attractive enough to do it. Plus OH isnt a very sexed guy anyway. I keep offering but he declines I think he doesnt like the thought of it knowing his baby is in there lol though I've told him we're gonna humping a few times a week from 37 weeks as the eviction process will start lol! xx
> x

Only occasionally and not for a couple of weeks which is why it was a shame Caitlyn put the kybosh on it! 



sammiwry said:


> One day back at work and my back has gone again :'( 27 working days left though

Ouch take it easy now. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

pixxie :rofl: bless ya :hugs: We still have a fair bit of sex but hubby aint bothered either way at the mo which i take as a bit of an insult and accuse him of finding me discusting!! i have a really hign sex drive, its only taken a slight dive but if we dont do it at least 3 times a week i get quite ratty :haha: Although been struggling lately as active baby putting me off and my fat arse :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Sammi sorry your back is bad again hun! bet you're fed up of it! 

lol Pixxie my OH isnt that fussed about having sex all the time - obviously when we first got together he was but not now and I'm usually the one asking for it and telling him he must find me unnattractive :haha: xx


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> pixxie :rofl: bless ya :hugs: We still have a fair bit of sex but hubby aint bothered either way at the mo which i take as a bit of an insult and accuse him of finding me discusting!! i have a really hign sex drive, its only taken a slight dive but if we dont do it at least 3 times a week i get quite ratty :haha: Although been struggling lately as active baby putting me off *and my fat arse *:haha:

:rofl: 

I avoid mirrors at all costs now from behind :haha: 

I dont like OH seeing me get in the bath either in case it puts him off lol! 

x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Once every couple of weeks for :sex: is fine by me and thankfully my DH is understanding :kiss:


----------



## Pixxie

Kerrieann said:


> pixxie :rofl: bless ya :hugs: We still have a fair bit of sex but hubby aint bothered either way at the mo which i take as a bit of an insult and accuse him of finding me discusting!! i have a really hign sex drive, its only taken a slight dive but if we dont do it *at least 3 times a week* i get quite ratty :haha: Although been struggling lately as active baby putting me off and my fat arse :haha:

WHAT!?! 3 TIMES A WEEK!?!

The only time we ever had sex that much was the first few months of being together and when TTC :rofl: I thought I was doing well managing once or twice a week :shock: xx


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> I dont like OH seeing me get in the bath either in case it puts him off lol!
> 
> x

:rofl: 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

Swear to god my ass is so dimply it looks like a wrinkled up old satsuma :rofl: xx


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl:


----------



## Xaviersmom

It's amazing what topics we chew on on here... Some days it's foofs (lol) Everyday, it's food.. Today it's sex.



Kerrieann said:


> pixxie :rofl: bless ya :hugs: We still have a fair bit of sex but hubby aint bothered either way at the mo which i take as a bit of an insult and accuse him of finding me discusting!! i have a really hign sex drive, its only taken a slight dive but if we dont do it at least 3 times a week i get quite ratty :haha: Although been struggling lately as active baby putting me off and my fat arse :haha:

I had a few weeks earlier on where I had crazy frisky hormones.. DH was the one saying he was too tired LOL!

Now tho.. it's less often b/c of my bump.. I feel less attractive and so akward.. not great for keeping the mood. 

Had to get my mama bear on (as I say) earlier.. DS is on the Autism spectrum and 12. He is already having a problem with another boy at school. Only 3 weeks in. Tricky part is the other boy has downs. DS is frustrated by the other boy and knows he can't handle him the same way he would handle his other classmates. 

I decided it was time to get mad. I sent an email to several important people and those directly involved saying this was unacceptable and that I wanted it handled NOW. 2 hours later I got a phone call :D The head of discipline called to ask for more details so he could look into it. He also agreed that just b/c the other boy is different, he should not be exempt from the basic rules of conduct in class. DS still get in trouble when HE violates rules of conduct in class. Makes me feel better. 

**sigh** Rant over.. Home made broccoli cheese soup for lunch today.


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> pixxie :rofl: bless ya :hugs: We still have a fair bit of sex but hubby aint bothered either way at the mo which i take as a bit of an insult and accuse him of finding me discusting!! i have a really hign sex drive, its only taken a slight dive but if we dont do it at least 3 times a week i get quite ratty :haha: Although been struggling lately as active baby putting me off and my fat arse :haha:

Jesus kerri, i cant ever remember being like that since ds was here


- Butterfly - said:


> Once every couple of weeks for :sex: is fine by me and thankfully my DH is understanding :kiss:

oh dear you guys are making me feel real bad, i have done the deed once since being pregnant and i hated it oohps!


Pixxie said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> pixxie :rofl: bless ya :hugs: We still have a fair bit of sex but hubby aint bothered either way at the mo which i take as a bit of an insult and accuse him of finding me discusting!! i have a really hign sex drive, its only taken a slight dive but if we dont do it *at least 3 times a week* i get quite ratty :haha: Although been struggling lately as active baby putting me off and my fat arse :haha:
> 
> WHAT!?! 3 TIMES A WEEK!?!
> 
> The only time we ever had sex that much was the first few months of being together and when TTC :rofl: I thought I was doing well managing once or twice a week :shock: xxClick to expand...

I am really starting to feel guilty now!


Nessicle said:


> Swear to god my ass is so dimply it looks like a wrinkled up old satsuma :rofl: xx

:haha:


----------



## Pixxie

c.holdway said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> pixxie :rofl: bless ya :hugs: We still have a fair bit of sex but hubby aint bothered either way at the mo which i take as a bit of an insult and accuse him of finding me discusting!! i have a really hign sex drive, its only taken a slight dive but if we dont do it *at least 3 times a week* i get quite ratty :haha: Although been struggling lately as active baby putting me off and my fat arse :haha:
> 
> WHAT!?! 3 TIMES A WEEK!?!
> 
> The only time we ever had sex that much was the first few months of being together and when TTC :rofl: I thought I was doing well managing once or twice a week :shock: xxClick to expand...
> 
> I am really starting to feel guilty now!Click to expand...

He only gets that because he says if I dont he will 'just sex me in my sleep' :rofl: xxx


----------



## Pixxie

Right off to the MIL's for tea! :wave: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: @ sex me in my sleep!
Don't think i would mind that too much, might be weird to wake up tho :blush:


----------



## lozzy21

Iv gone from wanting sex every day pre pregnacy to allowing him to have sex with me once or twice a week. Poor bugger.

Shatterd today and i think the heartburn has hit, think iv got some rennies in


----------



## till bob

u girls make me laugh hubby wants sex every nite always tries it on but im not interested lol bless him iv got a low sex drive anyway so bein pregnant doesnt help he doesnt get mardy tho but does say i think ur goin off me and stuff like that bless he thinks im more sexy pregnant yuk i just feel like a whale lol xx


----------



## Kerrieann

sex you while ur pregnant :rofl: :rofl: dh has done that a few times, it was quite fun :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Were not very chatty tonight


----------



## mrsbling

xkirstyx said:


> morning :)
> 
> i had really bad heart burn and acid reflux this morning, its driving me crazy!
> 
> got a meeting with my consultant at 1.45 coz i had high blood pressure the last 10weeks of pregnancy with jack and im gonna ask if i can get a growth scan coz jack was 9lbs and they said at my 20weeks scan they might wanna check incase this baby is big! eeeeeek! xxx

I hope you feel better soon - I have had reflux all night for the last two nights - so if you find a great remedy, make sure you let us know :thumbup:



Kerrieann said:


> my back is really bad too ducky, its because of all the extra wieght at the front we are supposed to correct our posture and change it, but doesnt help. Ive also got a really painful tailbone, ive been in agony with it and nearly cried everytime i had to get up in the night (around 8-10 times!!) :cry: aparently thats another normal symptomi didnt have 1st time!

I think I am going to become the thread whinger at this rate........ as besides the pains in the hips and reflux every night, I am now getting stabbing pains in my left and right sides of groin ...... phoned community midwife and she said its just LO growing and to have warm baths and lie down on left side whenever I can!!!! Dont think they will be too impressed if I start lying on my desk at work..... might amuse my staff a bit though :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Any one elses nipples starting to hurt? There sore and itchy, havent been like this since 1st tri


----------



## till bob

yeh my boobs have been really itchy for a few weeks now lozzy it drives me mad xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

I
am
going
to
kill
someone!!

Bloody kitchen fitters didnt turn up today, had a huge stress and hubby told them to eff off, and has managed to find someone else to fit it for us but they can only come on thursday to start. I actually feel like i will never have a bloody kitchen again! The place is dusty, the old kitchen is still in the house and has taken over my lounge, so i'm confined to my bedroom with nothing but my laptop for the next week! Grrrrrrrrrr!!

Lozzy mine are a bit like that at the moment, but only when i'm wearing a bra. So i try not to wear one!


----------



## Mizze

I have an itchy back for some reason - at the base of my spine -been itchy for weeks

But my boobs have had stabby pains in them all day today! Ouch

Mizze


----------



## wishingforbub

i get stabby pains in my boobs too :(
Nat, how annoying !!!! once my bath/shower was messed up and couldn't use it for a week cause the idiot plumber came 5 days late !!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

till bob said:


> u girls make me laugh hubby wants sex every nite always tries it on but im not interested lol bless him iv got a low sex drive anyway so bein pregnant doesnt help he doesnt get mardy tho but does say i think ur goin off me and stuff like that bless he thinks im more sexy pregnant yuk i just feel like a whale lol xx

 I thought it was only Leicester people who used the word Mardy!! where are you from tillbob?



lozzy21 said:


> Any one elses nipples starting to hurt? There sore and itchy, havent been like this since 1st tri

 Mine haven't stopped hurting since week 6!! Some days are worse than others 



Nut_Shake said:


> I
> am
> going
> to
> kill
> someone!!
> 
> Bloody kitchen fitters didnt turn up today, had a huge stress and hubby told them to eff off, and has managed to find someone else to fit it for us but they can only come on thursday to start. I actually feel like i will never have a bloody kitchen again! The place is dusty, the old kitchen is still in the house and has taken over my lounge, so i'm confined to my bedroom with nothing but my laptop for the next week! Grrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> Lozzy mine are a bit like that at the moment, but only when i'm wearing a bra. So i try not to wear one!

 aww hun hope the new kitchen fitters are good and don't let you down. :hugs:


----------



## Nut_Shake

- Butterfly - said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I
> am
> going
> to
> kill
> someone!!
> 
> Bloody kitchen fitters didnt turn up today, had a huge stress and hubby told them to eff off, and has managed to find someone else to fit it for us but they can only come on thursday to start. I actually feel like i will never have a bloody kitchen again! The place is dusty, the old kitchen is still in the house and has taken over my lounge, so i'm confined to my bedroom with nothing but my laptop for the next week! Grrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> Lozzy mine are a bit like that at the moment, but only when i'm wearing a bra. So i try not to wear one!
> 
> aww hun hope the new kitchen fitters are good and don't let you down. :hugs:Click to expand...

They better not. Otherwise you may soon see a news report about a pregnant woman going on a kitchen fitter murdering spree :gun:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nut_Shake said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I
> am
> going
> to
> kill
> someone!!
> 
> Bloody kitchen fitters didnt turn up today, had a huge stress and hubby told them to eff off, and has managed to find someone else to fit it for us but they can only come on thursday to start. I actually feel like i will never have a bloody kitchen again! The place is dusty, the old kitchen is still in the house and has taken over my lounge, so i'm confined to my bedroom with nothing but my laptop for the next week! Grrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> Lozzy mine are a bit like that at the moment, but only when i'm wearing a bra. So i try not to wear one!
> 
> aww hun hope the new kitchen fitters are good and don't let you down. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> They better not. Otherwise you may soon see a news report about a pregnant woman going on a kitchen fitter murdering spree :gun:Click to expand...

 LOL - I'll keep my DH at home with me then - don't want you murdering him - he's a good guy!! :dohh:


----------



## Mizze

Nut_Shake said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I
> am
> going
> to
> kill
> someone!!
> 
> Bloody kitchen fitters didnt turn up today, had a huge stress and hubby told them to eff off, and has managed to find someone else to fit it for us but they can only come on thursday to start. I actually feel like i will never have a bloody kitchen again! The place is dusty, the old kitchen is still in the house and has taken over my lounge, so i'm confined to my bedroom with nothing but my laptop for the next week! Grrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> Lozzy mine are a bit like that at the moment, but only when i'm wearing a bra. So i try not to wear one!
> 
> aww hun hope the new kitchen fitters are good and don't let you down. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> *They better not. Otherwise you may soon see a news report about a pregnant woman going on a kitchen fitter murdering spree *Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:

Oh its not funny Nat I know - but that made me laugh! Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## Nut_Shake

- Butterfly - said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I
> am
> going
> to
> kill
> someone!!
> 
> Bloody kitchen fitters didnt turn up today, had a huge stress and hubby told them to eff off, and has managed to find someone else to fit it for us but they can only come on thursday to start. I actually feel like i will never have a bloody kitchen again! The place is dusty, the old kitchen is still in the house and has taken over my lounge, so i'm confined to my bedroom with nothing but my laptop for the next week! Grrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> Lozzy mine are a bit like that at the moment, but only when i'm wearing a bra. So i try not to wear one!
> 
> aww hun hope the new kitchen fitters are good and don't let you down. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> They better not. Otherwise you may soon see a news report about a pregnant woman going on a kitchen fitter murdering spree :gun:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL - I'll keep my DH at home with me then - don't want you murdering him - he's a good guy!! :dohh:Click to expand...

Well being so huge i won't get very far, it's the local kitchen fitters that live within walking distance to me who should worry!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nut_Shake said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I
> am
> going
> to
> kill
> someone!!
> 
> Bloody kitchen fitters didnt turn up today, had a huge stress and hubby told them to eff off, and has managed to find someone else to fit it for us but they can only come on thursday to start. I actually feel like i will never have a bloody kitchen again! The place is dusty, the old kitchen is still in the house and has taken over my lounge, so i'm confined to my bedroom with nothing but my laptop for the next week! Grrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> Lozzy mine are a bit like that at the moment, but only when i'm wearing a bra. So i try not to wear one!
> 
> aww hun hope the new kitchen fitters are good and don't let you down. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> They better not. Otherwise you may soon see a news report about a pregnant woman going on a kitchen fitter murdering spree :gun:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL - I'll keep my DH at home with me then - don't want you murdering him - he's a good guy!! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Well being so huge i won't get very far, it's the local kitchen fitters that live within walking distance to me who should worry!!Click to expand...

Oh bless ya. I really do hope it gets sorted real soon for you. :hugs:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Thanks guys :) I suppose the only positive is that I have the perfect excuse to not cook!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nut_Shake said:


> Thanks guys :) I suppose the only positive is that I have the perfect excuse to not cook!!

 Oh god I know that feeling. I really didn't want to cook tonight. In the end just chucked in some potatoes into the oven for Jackets and had chicken breast with them. It was quite nice actually! Can't really afford to have take away/eat out too often :cry:


----------



## Mizze

Im having soup and bread because I really cant be @sed today to cook at all.


Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo nat sorry to hear the trouble your having with your kitchen! On a plus for you I had lady expecting twins go through my till at work and she's having an elective c-sect for the same reasons as you want one.

Bless warren he ran me a bath and it's eased my back a lot, although think the only way I'm going to make the remaining working days is by having a painkiller in the morning before I start work :-(


----------



## Kerrieann

I made a tomato and pepperoni pasta bake and cheesy garlic bread!! Yummy and easy and quick!


----------



## spencerbear

Hope you get your kitchen sorted soon, Nat

I have a high sex drive too...being single is not good :dohh:

Is anyone else finding it increasingly difficult to get comfy in any position you try sitting....i think shift around every couple of mins :wacko:


----------



## Nut_Shake

sammiwry said:


> Ooo nat sorry to hear the trouble your having with your kitchen! On a plus for you I had lady expecting twins go through my till at work and she's having an elective c-sect for the same reasons as you want one.
> 
> Bless warren he ran me a bath and it's eased my back a lot, although think the only way I'm going to make the remaining working days is by having a painkiller in the morning before I start work :-(

Oh that's good to know! I'm keeping positive that I will get what i want.

Oooh you poor thing, my doc told me heat is good, so your bath will def help. Also maybe you should get yourself a hot water bottle for work for your back, hopefully it will help xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

off to bed. sleep well lovely bump buddies :flower:


----------



## Xaviersmom

Nut_Shake said:


> Lozzy mine are a bit like that at the moment, but only when i'm wearing a bra. So i try not to wear one!

Mine have been dry as heck since the beginning, but I think it's b/c they grew a full cup size and I HAVE to wear a bra all the time now..even at bedtime. UGH I wish I could go braless.. but I might hurt myself if I do.


----------



## ducky1502

Evening all, back from OH's families house, showed them the 4d images and dvd :)

Nat can I just say how lovely you look in your fb profile pic, your bump is definately getting LOADS bigger.

Ness I bet your butt isn't that huge lol. But the satsuma comment did make me laugh.

OH just made me a cup of tea for the first time EVER and it was basically black lol bless him!! He tried :)

Hope everyone is ok tonight!


----------



## takingforever

Just thought id update you all i had my lil man 13 weeks early on the 9th sept, hes in nicu but doing great :) xxx


----------



## Mizze

Oh congratulations on your little boy, takingforever! :yipee: :wohoo: :baby: :baby:

He must have taken your screen name literally and hurried himself up a bit. :winkwink:

Im so glad he is okay. :hug: 

Our first boy born!! How marvellous. 

love 
Mizze xxx


----------



## cho

takingforever said:


> Just thought id update you all i had my lil man 13 weeks early on the 9th sept, hes in nicu but doing great :) xxx

Congratulations, glad to hear he is doing well :happydance:
What have you named him?
Hope your well too xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Congratulations on ur little man takingforever! So glad to hear he's doing well!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Congratulations on ur little man takingforever!! :yipee: Hope hes doing well and you are too!! xx


----------



## lozzy21

Congratulations, hope hes home soon.


----------



## lozzy21

I cannot wait for my birthday present from OH. Hes paying for me to have a massage but iv decided to wait untill i finish work.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Huge congrats taking forever!! So glad all is ok xx

OMG people, December Dreamers babies are arriving!! Wooooo!!

Lozzy - Ahh lovely, a massage will be amazing!


----------



## ducky1502

Awwww wow a december dreamer boy :)

Glad he is doing well :happydance: keep us all updated on his progress.

Jesus.... won't be TOO long until a few more early babies arrive, I imagine by the time some of us are hitting 34wks the odd baby will decide to be impatient and decide to make an appearance. I just hope that every single december dreamer baby is healthy :)

Ooohhhh Lozzy a proper massage would be lovely :) yummy!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Xaviersmom said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Lozzy mine are a bit like that at the moment, but only when i'm wearing a bra. So i try not to wear one!
> 
> Mine have been dry as heck since the beginning, but I think it's b/c they grew a full cup size and I HAVE to wear a bra all the time now..even at bedtime. UGH I wish I could go braless.. but I might hurt myself if I do.Click to expand...

Maybe you could try wearing a boob tube to sleep in? Not sure if it would help, wont be as tight and restrictive but i suppose it won't give you a huge amount of support, maybe it will be more comfortable though?


----------



## Mizze

Nut_Shake said:


> Huge congrats taking forever!! So glad all is ok xx
> 
> *OMG people, December Dreamers babies are arriving!! Wooooo!!*
> 
> Lozzy - Ahh lovely, a massage will be amazing!


I have been keeping an eye on the headline of the November thread to see when they get their first but nothing doing so far. The October girls are up to 6 I think and they will start coming thick and fast now I think. 

Lozzy a massage sounds amazing - Id love a bucket load of them please :thumbup:

Mizze xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Mine could arrive at any time i keep getting told, even from 28 weeks! Although i do hope they don't... I would be over the moon if i could make it to 36 weeks


----------



## Nut_Shake

ducky1502 said:


> Awwww wow a december dreamer boy :)
> 
> Glad he is doing well :happydance: keep us all updated on his progress.
> 
> Jesus.... won't be TOO long until a few more early babies arrive, I imagine by the time some of us are hitting 34wks the odd baby will decide to be impatient and decide to make an appearance. *I just hope that every single december dreamer baby is healthy *
> 
> Ooohhhh Lozzy a proper massage would be lovely :) yummy!

I really really do too xx


----------



## ducky1502

Nut_Shake said:


> Mine could arrive at any time i keep getting told, even from 28 weeks! Although i do hope they don't... I would be over the moon if i could make it to 36 weeks

I hope you can cook them for a while longer. My aunties twins were born at about 31wks. 

Can't believe our title now says 2 babies born!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah i noticed on quiet a lot of the other threads that babies are arriving from 34-36 weeks so going by probability we should have a fair few arriving too in a few weeks!!


----------



## hopefully2

Huge congratulations takingforever !!!
Sounds like he's doing great, have you got acude yet? 
Well he is honoured to be our first December boy!
The prem section here or on the blisswebsite are quite good for any queries you have (my DD was 11 weeks early)
Hope you are doing well yourself x


----------



## Pixxie

lozzy21 said:


> Any one elses nipples starting to hurt? There sore and itchy, havent been like this since 1st tri

Mine are really, really itchy! Drives me mad :growlmad:



spencerbear said:


> Hope you get your kitchen sorted soon, Nat
> 
> I have a high sex drive too...being single is not good :dohh:
> 
> Is anyone else finding it increasingly difficult to get comfy in any position you try sitting....i think shift around every couple of mins :wacko:

Yea my back is always hurting, even when I'm sat down.



takingforever said:


> Just thought id update you all i had my lil man 13 weeks early on the 9th sept, hes in nicu but doing great :) xxx

OH MY GOD CONGRATS! So glad he is doing well :thumbup: I can't believe some December babies are already impatient to get out :haha: When I came to find the thread and saw '2 babies born' in the title I shouted 'WHAT!?! WHO'S HAD A BABY!?!' at the computer...even though I'm alone :dohh: 

Hope he gets to come home soon! 

My friend who I havn't seen since before I got pregnant is coming to see me today :happydance: I would be mad I've not seen her for ages but she works miles away as a store manager and she has long hours so by the time she's finished work she's too tired to do anything and her house is too far away for me to get to since I don't drive. 

So I've got to do a major tidy up today, then get some more paper stripping and painting I think :thumbup: xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Phew! I've caught up!!! Well I am still here girls! My broadband went down at about half 10 yesterday morning and still wasn't working when I went to bed at 10pm last night!!!

The stretchies are on the bottom left and right side of my bump an are from DS - I didn't get any until about 38/39 weeks with him when my bump had a massive growth spurt!!!




Pixxie said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> pixxie :rofl: bless ya :hugs: We still have a fair bit of sex but hubby aint bothered either way at the mo which i take as a bit of an insult and accuse him of finding me discusting!! i have a really hign sex drive, its only taken a slight dive but if we dont do it *at least 3 times a week* i get quite ratty :haha: Although been struggling lately as active baby putting me off and my fat arse :haha:
> 
> WHAT!?! 3 TIMES A WEEK!?!
> 
> The only time we ever had sex that much was the first few months of being together and when TTC :rofl: I thought I was doing well managing once or twice a week :shock: xxClick to expand...

DH and I DTD pretty much every other day! Before I was preg we were at it pretty much every day sometimes more than once day esp before we were TTC! I'm not that fussed tbh but DH can't get enough of me and says he finds me really really attractive atm!!!





ducky1502 said:


> Awwww wow a december dreamer boy :)
> 
> Glad he is doing well :happydance: keep us all updated on his progress.
> 
> Jesus.... won't be TOO long until a few more early babies arrive, I imagine by the time some of us are hitting 34wks the odd baby will decide to be impatient and decide to make an appearance. I just hope that every single december dreamer baby is healthy :)
> 
> Ooohhhh Lozzy a proper massage would be lovely :) yummy!

Congrats on the birth of yr baby and glad he's doing well, def keep us updated!

As for babies coming early I have a feeling this lo might make an early appearance - its feeling very low and very heavy atm so am wondering if its started to engage already! Got mw next week so will find out then!


----------



## takingforever

Aww thanks girls he really is my lil fighter :cloud9: My waters broke at 22 weeks spent 3 weeks in birmingham womens hospital as my hospital cant deal with babies born under 26 weeks went in on thurs 9th for a check up started bleeding so they started me off straight away he weighed in at 2lb 10oz went straight on the ventalator but he is off that now and just on cpap hes also on full feeds and due to be weighed today :) We have named him L'Angley (its french for english man) heres a pic of my special boy


----------



## Pixxie

Is anyone else convinced they are having an x-mas day baby? I'm sure she is going to stop me having my turkey dinner :haha: xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Wow what a beautiful baby boy and the name is lovely!! Hope hes gained lots of weight when you get him weighed today!! xx


----------



## Pixxie

takingforever said:


> Aww thanks girls he really is my lil fighter :cloud9: My waters broke at 22 weeks spent 3 weeks in birmingham womens hospital as my hospital cant deal with babies born under 26 weeks went in on thurs 9th for a check up started bleeding so they started me off straight away he weighed in at 2lb 10oz went straight on the ventalator but he is off that now and just on cpap hes also on full feeds and due to be weighed today :) We have named him L'Angley (its french for english man) heres a pic of my special boy

He's gorgeous! Glad to hear he's off the ventilator :thumbup: his name is lovely too xxx


----------



## cho

just to let you girls no, if you havent already seen on another thread.
Vertbaudet if you spens £20 you can get £15 off with this code 2317 
You have to pay del which is £3.99 but still a great bargain, has to be full price winter stuff :)


----------



## cho

takingforever what a cute little boy, and lovely name very different x


----------



## mummyclo

Morning, looks like i missed a LOT!
Had my last antinatal last night,it was ok, nothing special.
Feeling rubbish today :(
Hope everyone else is ok :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

takingforever, he's gorgeous! What a special little boy xx


----------



## Mizze

Nut_Shake said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Awwww wow a december dreamer boy :)
> 
> Glad he is doing well :happydance: keep us all updated on his progress.
> 
> Jesus.... won't be TOO long until a few more early babies arrive, I imagine by the time some of us are hitting 34wks the odd baby will decide to be impatient and decide to make an appearance. *I just hope that every single december dreamer baby is healthy *
> 
> Ooohhhh Lozzy a proper massage would be lovely :) yummy!
> 
> I really really do too xxClick to expand...

Me too! 



ducky1502 said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Mine could arrive at any time i keep getting told, even from 28 weeks! Although i do hope they don't... I would be over the moon if i could make it to 36 weeks
> 
> I hope you can cook them for a while longer. My aunties twins were born at about 31wks.
> 
> Can't believe our title now says 2 babies born!!!Click to expand...

Nat hon keep those legs crossed! 

Im sure all will be fine - my Mum gave birth to my brother and sister at 29 weeks, 35 years ago when there were no steroid injections or advances in special care of preemie babies, they had incubators but that was about it. - They were fine, they never had a day's illness in their life that wasnt a normal childhood illness. In fact its a family joke that I as a full term baby was ill more often than the twins were. Also they never suffered at school or anything like that - in fact my sister is completing her masters degree this year and looking at doing a PhD! 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Pixxie said:


> Is anyone else convinced they are having an x-mas day baby? I'm sure she is going to stop me having my turkey dinner :haha: xxx

I've convinced myself that I won't be induced until 14 days past my due date so I will be induced on xmas eve!!!!!! I bloody hope not. Do they really wait 14 days to induce you? :(

Awwww wow what a gorgeous little boy. Hope he's plumped up for mama :) get nice and strong.


----------



## hopefully2

Oh he is fab, you must be so proud he is doing so well x


----------



## mummyclo

Im just looking on there for a snowsuit :)


----------



## Mizze

takingforever said:


> Aww thanks girls he really is my lil fighter :cloud9: My waters broke at 22 weeks spent 3 weeks in birmingham womens hospital as my hospital cant deal with babies born under 26 weeks went in on thurs 9th for a check up started bleeding so they started me off straight away he weighed in at 2lb 10oz went straight on the ventalator but he is off that now and just on cpap hes also on full feeds and due to be weighed today :) We have named him L'Angley (its french for english man) heres a pic of my special boy

Aw he is lovely. You really did have a time of it but im so glad it all worked out okay for you all. Lovely name. And hope he comes home to you soon. :hugs: 



Pixxie said:


> Is anyone else convinced they are having an x-mas day baby? I'm sure she is going to stop me having my turkey dinner :haha: xxx

Me! Caitlyn has already perfected her timing so im sure she will choose Xmas day to make an entrance! 



c.holdway said:


> just to let you girls no, if you havent already seen on another thread.
> Vertbaudet if you spens £20 you can get £15 off with this code 2317
> You have to pay del which is £3.99 but still a great bargain, has to be full price winter stuff :)

:thumbup: Thanks hon

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

takingforever said:


> Aww thanks girls he really is my lil fighter :cloud9: My waters broke at 22 weeks spent 3 weeks in birmingham womens hospital as my hospital cant deal with babies born under 26 weeks went in on thurs 9th for a check up started bleeding so they started me off straight away he weighed in at 2lb 10oz went straight on the ventalator but he is off that now and just on cpap hes also on full feeds and due to be weighed today :) We have named him L'Angley (its french for english man) heres a pic of my special boy

Congratulations takingforever what a gorgeous lil boy and beautiful unique name! 

Great news he's off the ventilator he sounds like a strong boy! FX for extra weight today and thank you for updating us! 

xx


----------



## lozzy21

Bloody hell girls, i only went to the corner shop and had 2 pages to read.

Im going to have a christmass baby, i just know it. Allthough in a way im glad, i keep having dreams that i have my home birth and the only lights that are on are the ones on the christmass tree :D

Oh and gess what MY HIP CAME THROUGH!!!! ::D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D :happydance::happydance:


----------



## cho

mummyclo said:


> Im just looking on there for a snowsuit :)

ive just ordered this paid 11,99 inc postage

https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/baby-nest.htm?ProductId=702743019&t=6


----------



## ducky1502

c.holdway said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Im just looking on there for a snowsuit :)
> 
> ive just ordered this paid 11,99 inc postage
> 
> https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/baby-nest.htm?ProductId=702743019&t=6Click to expand...

soooooooooooo cute charlotte :thumbup:


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> Bloody hell girls, i only went to the corner shop and had 2 pages to read.
> 
> Im going to have a christmass baby, i just know it. Allthough in a way im glad, i keep having dreams that i have my home birth and the only lights that are on are the ones on the christmass tree :D
> 
> Oh and gess what MY HIP CAME THROUGH!!!! ::D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D :happydance::happydance:

:happydance: will you be out spending today lozzy? x


----------



## lozzy21

c.holdway said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Bloody hell girls, i only went to the corner shop and had 2 pages to read.
> 
> Im going to have a christmass baby, i just know it. Allthough in a way im glad, i keep having dreams that i have my home birth and the only lights that are on are the ones on the christmass tree :D
> 
> Oh and gess what MY HIP CAME THROUGH!!!! ::D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :happydance: will you be out spending today lozzy? xClick to expand...

I start work at 1 and OH is still in bed so probably not today. Il have to wait to friday :(


----------



## lozzy21

Unless he gets his arse out of bed in the next 10 mins


----------



## Nessicle

I'm gutted I still haven't got my HiP grant - I'm scared they won't pay it in now and I won't be able to pay my nursery furniture off the credit card.....I sent it off at 25+3 what if they don't put it in.....:cry: 

I've started getting headaches again recently which is a bit strange and feeling a bit dizzy, wonder if it's cos I'm not eating much? I can't physically eat much and my appetite has died down a bit maybe cos she's breech and her head is in my stomach lol 

xx


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Bloody hell girls, i only went to the corner shop and had 2 pages to read.
> 
> Im going to have a christmass baby, i just know it. Allthough in a way im glad, i keep having dreams that i have my home birth and the only lights that are on are the ones on the christmass tree :D
> 
> *Oh and gess what MY HIP CAME THROUGH!!!! : :happydance*:

Mine too!! I wouldnt have bothered to look until you said - just checked bank and THERE IT WAS!! :wohoo: :happydance: Blimey its only a week since I had it signed and sent!! Not bad at all. 



c.holdway said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Im just looking on there for a snowsuit :)
> 
> ive just ordered this paid 11,99 inc postage
> 
> https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/baby-nest.htm?ProductId=702743019&t=6Click to expand...

Aw lovely - how cute is that!!!

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Im just looking on there for a snowsuit :)
> 
> ive just ordered this paid 11,99 inc postage
> 
> https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/baby-nest.htm?ProductId=702743019&t=6Click to expand...

Thats gorgeous! When I get paid on Friday I need to defo buy stuff from there! :D xx


----------



## lozzy21

Ness id chase it up, i sent mine of 11 days ago.


----------



## Kerrieann

Charlotte,thats gorgeous! Will you put him in that to sleep? Or for when you go out in pushchair? Im having a browse now and got my card at the ready :thumbup:


----------



## cho

no for pushchair i think, im hoping it will have gaps for straps to go through but if not it will still be good for carry cot


----------



## hopefully2

Ahh Charlotte that looks so cute, wish I could climb into it myself!!
We don't have the hip grant in Ireland but hope you all get sorted with. I'm currently trying to sort out my maternity pay so a bit worried about that too.


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> I'm gutted I still haven't got my HiP grant - I'm scared they won't pay it in now and I won't be able to pay my nursery furniture off the credit card.....I sent it off at 25+3 what if they don't put it in.....:cry:
> 
> I've started getting headaches again recently which is a bit strange and feeling a bit dizzy, wonder if it's cos I'm not eating much? I can't physically eat much and my appetite has died down a bit maybe cos she's breech and her head is in my stomach lol
> 
> xx

Ness im sure it will be fine - Have you got the accompanying notes - do they give a number to call if you are concerned it hasnt gone in? It might be worth digging that out and calling it. 

Your headaches and dizzyiness might well be the lack of eating - but how hydrated are you? - if you arent eating as much you need to drink more to replace the fluid you would have absorbed in the food (iyswim) - Im finding it hard to eat the larger portions I had been eating (which is no bad thing in my case!) If you arent feeling any better after say a pint of water then ring your midwife to check it out with her. :hug: 

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

this looks brill too so at least you can take bottom on and off :thumbup:


----------



## cho

https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/conver...itation-sheepskin.htm?ProductId=702063071&t=6


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I'm gutted I still haven't got my HiP grant - I'm scared they won't pay it in now and I won't be able to pay my nursery furniture off the credit card.....I sent it off at 25+3 what if they don't put it in.....:cry:
> 
> I've started getting headaches again recently which is a bit strange and feeling a bit dizzy, wonder if it's cos I'm not eating much? I can't physically eat much and my appetite has died down a bit maybe cos she's breech and her head is in my stomach lol
> 
> xx
> 
> Ness im sure it will be fine - Have you got the accompanying notes - do they give a number to call if you are concerned it hasnt gone in? It might be worth digging that out and calling it.
> 
> Your headaches and dizzyiness might well be the lack of eating - but how hydrated are you? - if you arent eating as much you need to drink more to replace the fluid you would have absorbed in the food (iyswim) - Im finding it hard to eat the larger portions I had been eating (which is no bad thing in my case!) If you arent feeling any better after say a pint of water then ring your midwife to check it out with her. :hug:
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

thanks guys if it's not in by Friday I'll chase it up as it will have been well over 2 weeks by then! 

Yeah I'm pretty hydrated I drink lots during the day and pee constantly I only drink decaff tea and water/dilute juice (only one glass with dinner rest is water during day) I'll defo up my water intake though as I'm not managing to eat much - I only eat about a handful of dinner most nights. Coudnt be bothered cooking last night so had 2 fish fingers and a handful of chips. Sausage and mash for tea tonight but only one sausage and a spoonful of mash and I'm stuffed lol! 



lozzy21 said:


> Ness id chase it up, i sent mine of 11 days ago.

thanks hun will do


----------



## mummyclo

Think im getting this :)

https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/baby-n...ly-for-vertbaudet.htm?ProductId=702743013&t=6


----------



## cho

mummyclo said:


> Think im getting this :)
> 
> https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/baby-n...ly-for-vertbaudet.htm?ProductId=702743013&t=6

:thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

I got my snow suite from debenhams sale when i was 11 weeks lol


----------



## xkirstyx

omg massive congrats taking forever, hes gorg and so glad hes doing well!!!!! i just about jumped off the sofa when i seen 2babies born!!!!! 

how much is the HIP grant? is it £190? xxx


----------



## cho

xkirstyx said:


> omg massive congrats taking forever, hes gorg and so glad hes doing well!!!!! i just about jumped off the sofa when i seen 2babies born!!!!!
> 
> how much is the HIP grant? is it £190? xxx

yes kirsty


----------



## Mizze

xkirstyx said:


> omg massive congrats taking forever, hes gorg and so glad hes doing well!!!!! i just about jumped off the sofa when i seen 2babies born!!!!!
> 
> how much is the HIP grant? is it £190? xxx

Yes its £190 - and very welcome it is too. 

hopefully2 we are really lucky to have it to be honest. 

All the stuff from Vertbaudet is soooooo lovely

Oh - in case it is of use to anyone I have put a thread here about charities in your area and financial help https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/419429-help-charity.html
Have no idea if anyone will find it of use but something in work reminded me it existed and if here then why not something similar elsewhere. 



Mizze


----------



## lozzy21

I need to get this lol 

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42843041&mcb=core


----------



## mummyclo

My work make me SO angry!!
The woman who is supposed to be sorting my Maternity stuff in Personell isnt in until Friday!!
I need to get it sorted FFS!! :(


----------



## mummyclo

lozzy21 said:


> I need to get this lol
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42843041&mcb=core

AWWWW! CUTE!! :haha:


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> I need to get this lol
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42843041&mcb=core

Oh I want one too!

Mizze


----------



## xkirstyx

thanks what is everyone planning on getting with the hip grant? im getting a moses basket and any left over will go on clothes/blankets and nappies! cant wait! 

awww lozzy i love that t-shirt!!! 

xxx


----------



## mummyclo

xkirstyx said:


> thanks what is everyone planning on getting with the hip grant? im getting a moses basket and any left over will go on clothes/blankets and nappies! cant wait!
> 
> awww lozzy i love that t-shirt!!!
> 
> xxx

Spent mine :blush:
Bought Car seat and the rest on clothes and crib bedding :)


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got my list sat on the side of what im getting with my HIP

There isent a lot actualy.

thermomitor
socks
bottles
nappies
bedding
nappy bucket
baby wipes 
lansinoh
infacol


----------



## Mizze

Nearly all of mine went to my sister already for all the stuff she had saved for me. Im talking suitcases of babyclothes to say nothing of the equipement etc. I have a roomful of it! The remaining little bit will go towards nursery furniture

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

We have everything for baby now so ours is going into our savings for when dh has his week off when baby comes as he is self employed so doesnt get paid and we have nearly a grand due out on bills that week!!


----------



## Pixxie

I've been stuck by a crippling backache :cry: It hurts to stand up, I had loads to do today too.

My HIP grant is going on new carpet for nursery, cot bed and anything left over towards the baby monitor. xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mine went in the bank yesterday and its going towards my iCandy!!


----------



## mummyclo

Its very quiet again today! Suppose everyone is at work :(
Lucky me, sat at home bored :)


----------



## Mizze

Im still here Chole - have just been reading on 3rd tri about being induced and Pig Sperm!! :wacko:

Mizze


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh wow Takingforever !!! Congrats on your lil boy !! :happydance: he is adorable !!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Haha im here too but tooing and frowing here and there lol, just been looking at the santas grotto bit and theres a thread about spot books, they are such a bargain so ive ordered them for my baby nephew! I wernt meant to be spending today tho lol :blush:


----------



## mummyclo

What's a spot book? Im finding it so hard not to spend now i have nothing better to do :(


----------



## Kerrieann

Spot the dog? you get a set of books (lift the flap ones i think) a buggy book and other thing for £5.00 and free postage plus theres loads of 99p books on there too, ideal for xmas bargains!


----------



## Kerrieann

Wheres that new banner from!!?


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> What's a spot book? Im finding it so hard not to spend now i have nothing better to do :(

How do I get your banner Chloe- Ive been meaning to add a December dreamers one for ages! 

Mizze x


----------



## mummyclo

I made it :/


----------



## Kerrieann

How do we get it hun? Love it!


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> I made it :/

WANT ONE! :hissy: 

Ahem :blush:

Please can I have one too!

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

LOL!
I will get the linky :)


----------



## mummyclo

ooops didn't work
can you copy mine?
or go to glitterfy.com
and use snow backround and christmas lettering and write PROUD DECEMBER DREAMER in the box then it will give you the url to copy :)


----------



## Kerrieann

wOOP WOOP DONE IT I THINK!!


----------



## mummyclo

YEY :happydance:
I just thought about it earlier, and made it! Didn't really think about everyone wanting it! :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

w


----------



## Mizze

Hurray - hoping new signature will work!

Mizze x


----------



## Pixxie

Thankfully it seems my little one was just lay on a nerve as my backache has gone as quickly as it came :dohh: xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Yay for you pixxie!


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrie - w?
Pixxie - glad your back is better now! :happydance:
Mizze - Yep its workin! :)


----------



## WILSMUM

just checking out the weather and they're prediciting a low of 3 for us here on saturday night!!!! Aaaaarrrgghhhh!!!


----------



## mummyclo

YEY! For the cold weather! I hate being hot :blush:


----------



## Kerrieann

id posted the link to get the banner but it just showed the banner instaed lol so just deleted the message but left a w :haha:

Glad ur back is better pixxie!


----------



## Kerrieann

I love the cold weather too although i have no winter maternity bits!


----------



## mummyclo

Also i think i might change my december dreamer thing to be like Mizze's!
It looks a lil better :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

i thought baby was meant to make you hotter but if anything i've been colder since being preg!
I swear I look like a right twat half the time walking round with t-shirt, jumper and winter coat on when half of the rest of the pop in town are still wearing shorts and t-shirts!!!


----------



## Pixxie

Thanks everyone :) 

I prefer the cold too, fluffy dressing gowns, slippers and hot choccie in front of the fire is my idea of heaven lol xxx


----------



## wishingforbub

wOOHOOO I got the banner too !! and finally have an avatar pic :)


----------



## mummyclo

LOL we all have different versions of the banner now! :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

I had my dressing gown on last night and DH went to me - OMG Yr huge!!!! Yeah thanks for that hun!


----------



## mummyclo

Now its just Mizze! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

xkirstyx said:


> thanks what is everyone planning on getting with the hip grant? im getting a moses basket and any left over will go on clothes/blankets and nappies! cant wait!
> 
> awww lozzy i love that t-shirt!!!
> 
> xxx

I've bought nursery furniture with it on the credit card and once it comes through it will pay that off of it :thumbup:

xx



mummyclo said:


> Its very quiet again today! Suppose everyone is at work :(
> Lucky me, sat at home bored :)

God I'd give anything to be at home bored lol 



WILSMUM said:


> i thought baby was meant to make you hotter but if anything i've been colder since being preg!
> I swear I look like a right twat half the time walking round with t-shirt, jumper and winter coat on when half of the rest of the pop in town are still wearing shorts and t-shirts!!!

I've been freezing since getting pregnant! Everyone keeps saying "bet you're glad it's not warm any more" I'm like well I was actually glad to feel warm cos I've been freezing lol x



wishingforbub said:


> wOOHOOO I got the banner too !! and finally have an avatar pic :)

Yay ace Avatar!! Gorgeus scan pic honey!xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Haha i dont mine the same as mizze did at first but changed it so it was same as urs chole :haha: Yay wishing, thats a lovely pic too!


----------



## Kerrieann

Omg i think im addicted to toffee muller rice's, ive had 3 today :blush:


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks Kerrie :)Last night i dreamt that I went into labour ! it was a little scary LOL
are you ladies getting nervous yet ??


----------



## Nessicle

scrap that it won't work lol

EDIT:

apparently it does lol 

**img]https://img33.glitterfy.com/10264/glitterfy0080309T458D37.gif[/img][/url**


----------



## mummyclo

Im not fiddling with it anymore, its staying how it is :)


----------



## mummyclo

It did work Ness! :)


----------



## Nessicle

the link I posted??


----------



## Kerrieann

im too excited to get nervous lol! Going to start getting bits to pack my hospital bag with soon, trip to primark tomorro :happydance:


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> Thankfully it seems my little one was just lay on a nerve as my backache has gone as quickly as it came :dohh: xx

Yay! Good news


mummyclo said:


> YEY! For the cold weather! I hate being hot :blush:

Im looking forward to Autumn and Winter days too! 



Kerrieann said:


> I love the cold weather too although i have no winter maternity bits!

Apart from Jeans me neither - am still looking for a NICE maternity Jumper
Did see a lovely pink hoodie on the Next website....



mummyclo said:


> Now its just Mizze! :haha:

Think I have changed mine now with help from Ness' post. I was trying to get mine to look like yours though! 



Nessicle said:


> **img]https://img33.glitterfy.com/10264/glitterfy0080309T458D37.gif[/img][/url**
> 
> Here's the code gals for anyone else who wants it (remove hte stars at each end and replace with [ and ] !! Well done Chloe good signature!! :flower:

Cheers hon! 

Lets see if this works 
Mizze


----------



## Nessicle

Gonna pack my hospital bag at 30 weeks too Kerry - exciting!! eek!


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann said:


> Omg i think im addicted to toffee muller rice's, ive had 3 today :blush:

3!! Gosh thats a lot of rice! Mind you don't explode :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

yey it's worked Mizze!! 

I've been buying jumpers from H&M just in bigger sizes and wearing them long with leggings on the colder days! I find maternity clothes are just extortionate really. I am going to buy a maternity winter coat though cos I can't do my Mac up now x


----------



## Nessicle

I'm just eating my second dairylea dunker yurmmmmy!!


----------



## mummyclo

Im 30 weeks and haven't packed my bags yet! :help:


----------



## WILSMUM

I've not packed mine yet either!
Mind you I don't have enough babygros to actually pack my bag and I'm still wearing my PJs, dressing gown and slippers that I'll be taking with me as well!!!!!
Everythings within easy grabbign distance though except my bag...........probably should go dig that out of the garage just in case!!!! Lol!


----------



## Mizze

Oh my goodness I cant even contemplate bag packing -alright I have lots of weeks (hopefully) but I find it a bit scary we are starting to talk about it even!! Eeeeek :ignore:

Mizze x


----------



## mummyclo

Mizze said:


> Oh my goodness I cant even contemplate bag packing -alright I have lots of week (hopefully) but I find it a bit scary we are starting to talk about it even!! Eeeeek :ignore:
> 
> Mizze x

:rofl:


----------



## WILSMUM

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Xaviersmom

takingforever said:


> Just thought id update you all i had my lil man 13 weeks early on the 9th sept, hes in nicu but doing great :) xxx

OMG Takingforever! Congrats! So glad he is doing well. He is beautiful!



Nut_Shake said:


> Maybe you could try wearing a boob tube to sleep in? Not sure if it would help, wont be as tight and restrictive but i suppose it won't give you a huge amount of support, maybe it will be more comfortable though?

Boob tube? I usually wear a sports bra. I've gone up to a DDD at this point, so they have to be contained LOL.



Pixxie said:


> Is anyone else convinced they are having an x-mas day baby? I'm sure she is going to stop me having my turkey dinner :haha: xxx

I am pretty convinced that I'm going early. I have had a couple dreams about my waters breaking at Thanksgiving dinner (2.5 weeks early)


----------



## Nessicle

:haha: Mizze lol I know it's sooo weird we're all talking about this now! Anouska I can't believe you're 30 weeks already it's mental!! Mind you I'm only 2 and a bit weeks behind :blush: it feels like longer!


----------



## WILSMUM

i know i can't quite believe it either!
i still keep thinking oh i've got ages yet November is ages away but actually it won't be that long until baby is here esp as it'll be at least a week early due to having a c-section!


----------



## Nessicle

have you tried something like these Xaviersmom?

https://www.mothercare.com/Antique-...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42796041&mcb=core

https://www.mothercare.com/M2b-Firm...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42796041&mcb=core


----------



## Mizze

1000 page post? 
Damn - not quite!

Mizze


----------



## Pixxie

Omg remember I said one of my friends is pregnant? Well she was telling me her older sister has fell out with her about it because she had wanted a baby for years but was told she cant have kids and now her little sister got preggers by accident, so yea you can imagine she was upset. Ive just been told her sister is pregnant too! :wacko: and she's even further gone than my mate is! Blimey everyone I know is up the duff or just had a baby I can't believe how many friends my little one is going to have :haha: xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

i've read that 3 times and i'm still confused? the one who was told she can't have kids is preggers?


----------



## Pixxie

WILSMUM said:


> i've read that 3 times and i'm still confused? the one who was told she can't have kids is preggers?

Sorry, I wasn't very clear! :haha: Yes her older sister was told when she was younger she wouldn't be able to have kids (not sure of the in's and outs though) and she's now 10 weeks pregnant xxx


----------



## mummyclo

WHat should i do tonight?
Want to do something nice with OH, but cant think :(


----------



## Nessicle

Ava has just been kicking in the same spot for the past 10 minutes, it felt like that anyway like a kick to the left in exactly the same spot and what felt like a downwards kick near my rectum if that makes sense? Is that normal lol? 

Was trying to work out if it might have been hiccups but don't know what they feel like...?


----------



## mummyclo

I get punches in my bum sometimes Ness think its normal! :)


----------



## Nessicle

It was more the continual little kick there and in my bum (or punch and kick lol) that was rhythmic for about 10 minutes or so every five seconds...just couldnt work out if it was kicks or hiccups or what...

I read a post a couple of months ago about counting kicks and this womans baby was kicking for ages then stopped and it turned out she'd died it was so upsetting, gosh I need to stop reading threads like that....


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> It was more the continual little kick there and in my bum (or punch and kick lol) that was rhythmic for about 10 minutes or so every five seconds...just couldnt work out if it was kicks or hiccups or what...
> 
> I read a post a couple of months ago about counting kicks and this womans baby was kicking for ages then stopped and it turned out she'd died it was so upsetting, gosh I need to stop reading threads like that....

Don't be silly! She is FINE in there! You really shouldn't read horror stories! Im sure shes just having a nice time punching mummys bum or hiccuping :shrug:
xx


----------



## mummyclo

YEY! For page 1000! :happydance:


----------



## Pixxie

Ness thats what 'Mabels' hiccups feel like :) xxx


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> It was more the continual little kick there and in my bum (or punch and kick lol) that was rhythmic for about 10 minutes or so every five seconds...just couldnt work out if it was kicks or hiccups or what...
> 
> I read a post a couple of months ago about counting kicks and this womans baby was kicking for ages then stopped and it turned out she'd died it was so upsetting, gosh I need to stop reading threads like that....
> 
> Don't be silly! She is FINE in there! You really shouldn't read horror stories! Im sure shes just having a nice time punching mummys bum or hiccuping :shrug:
> xxClick to expand...

I know I'm terrible Chloe lol she's been turning over and punching my butt for ages now ha ha she likes to kick there too so I know she's still breech...wonder if she'll turn...

Do you get thoughts like if you had the choice comparing c-section with a vaginal delivery? I keep thinking "c-sec would be easier for this and that but then harder for that and the other" or "but a vajayjay delivery would be better for this but not so good for that" like I have a choice lol :haha:

xx


----------



## Pixxie

And I agree, stop reading horror stories!


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Ness thats what 'Mabels' hiccups feel like :) xxx

ooh really?! I was a bit confused as to whether it was because some women have said your whole bump shakes and ripples and mine wasn't doing that - aww how sweet if it was hiccups then that's the first time I've felt them :happydance: xx


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> And I agree, stop reading horror stories!

:rofl: 

Yes bosses!!


----------



## mummyclo

I know im having a vajayjay delivery...............:haha:


----------



## Nessicle

lol well I do (unless she stays breech of course haha) but like if you had the choice you start weighing up pros and cons and then I like think to myself "you idiot you're not having a c-section" :haha: 

Just me then......:blush: 

te he!


----------



## Kerrieann

me too, i wouldnt choose to have a c-section unless i had to for medical reasons! Im pretty sure the after pain and recovery time is far worse. I would pick a vayjayjay delivery over a c-sec any day :thumbup: Thats why i dont get why ladies get abit of a bashing for a elective csec :shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

me too, i wouldnt choose to have a c-section unless i had to for medical reasons! Im pretty sure the after pain and recovery time is far worse. I would pick a vajayjay delivery over a c-sec any day :thumbup: Thats why i dont get why ladies get abit of a bashing for a elective csec :shrug:.


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh my mum went to Tesco last night for that baby event they've got on and she bought me a Sangenic nappy disposal bin and 3 cartridges for £15, a Tommee Tippee Closer to Nature electric steriliser with bottles for £20 (half price!), and some maternity pads! Bless her she's bringing them over tonight :happydance: 

My sisters are brining over all the clothes they've bought her too so I can wash and iron them ready for her sooo excited!!


----------



## Pixxie

:rofl: vajayjay 

I'm having a 'vajayjay' delivery hopefully! I really dont want a section :wacko: xx


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> me too, i wouldnt choose to have a c-section unless i had to for medical reasons! Im pretty sure the after pain and recovery time is far worse. I would pick a vayjayjay delivery over a c-sec any day :thumbup: Thats why i dont get why ladies get abit of a bashing for a elective csec :shrug:.

me either Kerrie - I think its brave to elect a c-section for sure! My friend has had 3 and she's told me its really painful! Think she had the second c-section because it's what she knew from her first baby and then with her 3rd she had in August, they had scheduled it in for 36 weeks because her scar was too stretched but she went in to labour 2 days before it was scheduled anyway so they did a c-sect when she went in. 

I defo wouldnt choose it unless for medical reasons but for some reason I get these comparison thoughts in my head ha ha x


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrie - that made no sense :/
:rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

takingforever said:


> Just thought id update you all i had my lil man 13 weeks early on the 9th sept, hes in nicu but doing great :) xxx

 Aww congrats. So happy to hear he is doing well. His photo is gorgeous :baby:



c.holdway said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Im just looking on there for a snowsuit :)
> 
> ive just ordered this paid 11,99 inc postage
> 
> https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/baby-nest.htm?ProductId=702743019&t=6Click to expand...

 aww so cute



c.holdway said:


> https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/conver...itation-sheepskin.htm?ProductId=702063071&t=6

 another cute one!



mummyclo said:


> Think im getting this :)
> 
> https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/baby-n...ly-for-vertbaudet.htm?ProductId=702743013&t=6

 and another!!



lozzy21 said:


> I need to get this lol
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42843041&mcb=core

 aww love that!



Mizze said:


> Im still here Chole - have just been reading on 3rd tri about being induced and Pig Sperm!! :wacko:
> 
> Mizze

 Pig sperm :blush:



mummyclo said:


> I made it :/

 it's great - I'm gonna see if it'll fit in my signature!!



Pixxie said:


> Thankfully it seems my little one was just lay on a nerve as my backache has gone as quickly as it came :dohh: xx

 Glad your backache has gone hun :thumbup:



mummyclo said:


> YEY! For the cold weather! I hate being hot :blush:

 me too Chloe :thumbup:



Pixxie said:


> Thanks everyone :)
> 
> I prefer the cold too, fluffy dressing gowns, slippers and hot choccie in front of the fire is my idea of heaven lol xxx

oh now you're talking :thumbup:



Kerrieann said:


> im too excited to get nervous lol! Going to start getting bits to pack my hospital bag with soon, trip to primark tomorro :happydance:

 What are you getting from primark?


----------



## wishingforbub

Ness my lil one's hiccups feel exactly like what you described... it's like a softish constant tap/bump in the same place


----------



## - Butterfly -

27 weeks today - officially in 3rd tri :dance::yipee::headspin::smug:

I've been swimming today and done 26 lengths so quite happy with that! 

I weighed myself this morning though and I've put on 26lbs now - I'm really worried that this is way too much :blush:

There was something else I wanted to say but can't for the life of me remember!! blooming baby brain :blush:


----------



## mummyclo

Dn't worry butterfly, ive put on over a stone :(
Congrats on 27 weeks!
I have swimming tomorrow! :)


----------



## Nessicle

wishingforbub said:


> Ness my lil one's hiccups feel exactly like what you described... it's like a softish constant tap/bump in the same place

:happydance::happydance: yeah that's what it was like!! 

woo hoo first time I've felt it then ace!! and so cute!


----------



## Nessicle

Think I must have put on about a stone and a half eek but I don't own any scales so can't be sure!


----------



## Kerrieann

mummyclo said:


> Kerrie - that made no sense :/
> :rofl:

Which bit lol? i thought it did :haha:



Kerrieann said:


> im too excited to get nervous lol! Going to start getting bits to pack my hospital bag with soon, trip to primark tomorro :happydance:

 What are you getting from primark?[/QUOTE]

A big tshirt or nightie to birth in incase i dont birth inthe pool, some cheap pjs for after and a dressing gown and big knickers lol. I wont take any of my pjs as they got ruined last time with blood afterwards.



wishingforbub said:


> Ness my lil one's hiccups feel exactly like what you described... it's like a softish constant tap/bump in the same place

This is what my babies hiccups feel like too, its like a repetitive tapping for a few mins!:thumbup:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Ahh thanks Kerrie. I seriously need more pj's but the maternity ones are soooo expensive. Might need a trip to Primark myself to have a nosey x


----------



## wishingforbub

I have picked up about 21lbs... it seems to just be getting more and more lol.. i don't know when it will stop hehe:) I weighed 110lbs when i fell pregnant... and there's still 13 weeks to go hehe. I already feel heavy :)


----------



## wishingforbub

Nessicle said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> Ness my lil one's hiccups feel exactly like what you described... it's like a softish constant tap/bump in the same place
> 
> :happydance::happydance: yeah that's what it was like!!
> 
> woo hoo first time I've felt it then ace!! and so cute!Click to expand...

I googled it Ness and they say it happens when baby's chest is practising for breathing :) ... something like that.. it's not hiccups in the sense that we have them. I think it's super cute when I can feel him doing it :)


----------



## mummyclo

The bit about people getting bashed for having elective section? Idk :shrug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

wishingforbub said:


> I have picked up about 21lbs... it seems to just be getting more and more lol.. i don't know when it will stop hehe:) I weighed 110lbs when i fell pregnant... and there's still 13 weeks to go hehe. I already feel heavy :)

I was overweight to start with at 180lb so really shouldn't have put on as much as I have. I haven't been really naughty and it seems to be mainly bump. I have mw on Thursday so I'm hoping she'll measure fundal height and pray that baby is not growing too big. :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

ooh great idea Kerrie to go to Primark for night dress etc!! Will do that myself :thumbup: 

that's exactly it repetitive tapping - like those first kicks you feel whereas Ava's proper kicks are really powerful so I knew it wasnt that ha ha!

I weighed about 8st 10lb before pregnancy, dropped about 5lb in first tri...I daren't get on the scales :haha: x


----------



## Nessicle

wishingforbub said:


> Ness my lil one's hiccups feel exactly like what you described... it's like a softish constant tap/bump in the same place




wishingforbub said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> Ness my lil one's hiccups feel exactly like what you described... it's like a softish constant tap/bump in the same place
> 
> :happydance::happydance: yeah that's what it was like!!
> 
> woo hoo first time I've felt it then ace!! and so cute!Click to expand...
> 
> I googled it Ness and they say it happens when baby's chest is practising for breathing :) ... something like that.. it's not hiccups in the sense that we have them. I think it's super cute when I can feel him doing it :)Click to expand...

:flower: thank you honey!! I'll know what to feel for next time then yay!x


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> Dn't worry butterfly, ive put on over a stone :(
> Congrats on 27 weeks!
> I have swimming tomorrow! :)

A stone or thereabouts is probably about right hun :thumbup: 2 stone for a fatty like me is not good :blush:

Can't believe I'm 27 weeks but really want the next 12 weeks to fly by!! I'm so impatient now :hissy:

Swimming is great - I can't go tomorrow but may go again on Thursday or Friday :thumbup:


----------



## till bob

takingforever said:


> Just thought id update you all i had my lil man 13 weeks early on the 9th sept, hes in nicu but doing great :) xxx

oh my god congratualtions hes beautiful well done u xx


Nessicle said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> Ness my lil one's hiccups feel exactly like what you described... it's like a softish constant tap/bump in the same place
> 
> :happydance::happydance: yeah that's what it was like!!
> 
> woo hoo first time I've felt it then ace!! and so cute!Click to expand...

pheebs gets hic ups all the time she just had them then wen i was catchin up iv just read back 20 pages u girls have been busy well hope ur ok feelin ok today im lookin forward to my day off tomoro but cant decide wat to do my hip grant was through after a wek cant believe how quick it was xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Chloe ive seen on other threads and especially nats one at the moment where people are being unfair and nasty to women who elect to have a c-sec when i think thats got to be a really hard decision as personally i think its the harder way, iykwim?


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> The bit about people getting bashed for having elective section? Idk :shrug:

I did have to read it twice!! She is saying that a c section isn't an easy option because of recovery time etc and therefore women who opt for it shouldn't be bashed for choosing it. I think anyway!! :dohh:


----------



## Kerrieann

Exactly that thankyou butterfly :flower:


----------



## mummyclo

Oh i get you now! :)


----------



## Pixxie

- Butterfly - said:


> 27 weeks today - officially in 3rd tri :dance::yipee::headspin::smug:
> 
> I've been swimming today and done 26 lengths so quite happy with that!
> 
> I weighed myself this morning though and I've put on 26lbs now - I'm really worried that this is way too much :blush:
> 
> There was something else I wanted to say but can't for the life of me remember!! blooming baby brain :blush:

Congrats on 3rd tri! 

I have no idea what to have for tea tonight, I dont feel like eating anything particularly tea-like :dohh: x


----------



## Kerrieann

Im making sausages, mash, peas and gravy! yum!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Pixxie. I'm cooking chicken jalfrezi and chips for dh but basmati rice for me! I'm eating it whilst I can before heartburn kicks in and I can no longer eat it!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> Im making sausages, mash, peas and gravy! yum!

oh yum!! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

I had Mc D's :blush:


----------



## Pixxie

I decided it was an eggy-bread kind of day :haha: xx


----------



## mrsbling

takingforever said:


> Just thought id update you all i had my lil man 13 weeks early on the 9th sept, hes in nicu but doing great :) xxx

Wow congratulations :) Your picture is lovely. Hope you and Little L'angley are doing well x



Pixxie said:


> Is anyone else convinced they are having an x-mas day baby? I'm sure she is going to stop me having my turkey dinner :haha: xxx

My friend was due on Xmas eve, and she was sooooo upset about the idea of being in hospital on Xmas day that the midwife did a sweep at 39 weeks and her little boy arrived on 23rd December...... I am sure your LO will already be at home with you on Christmas day :)


----------



## WILSMUM

I didn't find the recovery after my c-section that bad tbh - the only thing that annoyed me was the hosp having to give me a jab in the leg every so often and they bloomin well did it bang on time so if I was asleep they woke me up!!!!
But when I went home I went with shed loads of painkillers so I guess they probably helped!
Mind you not having a natural birth to compare it with I don't know how the recovery compares!

I'm thinking this time iif I don;t get given a rpivate room then instead of wasting money on ensuring I have one I might just stay in overnight and then discharge myself and come home - providing all goes well with the c-section (like it did with my last one) and baby and me are well!


----------



## cho

i has sausage, mash, peas and gravy last night :thumbup:
Tonight i had pie, chips and peas was bit pants, would rather have had a mc'd


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> Im 30 weeks and haven't packed my bags yet! :help:




WILSMUM said:


> I've not packed mine yet either!
> Mind you I don't have enough babygros to actually pack my bag and I'm still wearing my PJs, dressing gown and slippers that I'll be taking with me as well!!!!!
> Everythings within easy grabbign distance though except my bag...........probably should go dig that out of the garage just in case!!!! Lol!


OMG I havent started packing bags either :wacko:......... but I did go any buy 2 black night dresses and a dressing gown today so its obviously on my mind. Mind you, my new washing machine doesnt arrive until saturday, so I cant wash any of LO's clothes until then (unless I drop them off at MIL's?????). 

Oh must get some slippers - knew i had forgotten something :thumbup:


----------



## Pixxie

Mines not as nice as normal and I dont know why :( might have to get some cake from the shop to compensate.....


----------



## mrsbling

I had a lovely Mint Aero Mcflurry at lunchtime (plus a big mac ;) )

I have been wanting one for days :) x


----------



## hodbert

I so hate being 8 hours behind I cant keep up with you girls!! :cry:

HUGE Congrats and your little boy taking forever!!!! Couldnt believe when I came on and saw two babies born! Scary!!! 

Have got my first appointment with my new doc in Cali this afternoon, fx everyhting is fine. Am getting really bad backache at the moment and CANNOT get comfy :( Keep have a good old moan to hubby :blush:


----------



## mrsbling

hodbert said:


> Am getting really bad backache at the moment and CANNOT get comfy :( Keep have a good old moan to hubby :blush:

I think our DH's will be getting used to our moaning lol - will get them ready for the labour :haha:

Have you tried a warm bath, or a hot water bottle? I find the hot water bottle helps x


----------



## WILSMUM

i forgot to say earlier i had pork chops with a mushroom sauce, runner beans and mash, all cooked by DH! And the beans and pots are from our allotment!
Dunno what we're gonna have for pud, DS has a petit filos, think I might open the box of maltesers thats sat in the cupboard later once DS is tucked up in bed!


----------



## mrsbling

WILSMUM said:


> i forgot to say earlier i had pork chops with a mushroom sauce, runner beans and mash, all cooked by DH! And the beans and pots are from our allotment!
> Dunno what we're gonna have for pud, DS has a petit filos, think I might open the box of maltesers thats sat in the cupboard later once DS is tucked up in bed!

Sounds great..............Can you send your DH over here to train mine :haha:

I am lucky if I get a pizza or frozen meal from DH....... his idea of preparing dinner is arranging for a takeaway to be delivered lol.


----------



## hodbert

mrsbling said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Am getting really bad backache at the moment and CANNOT get comfy :( Keep have a good old moan to hubby :blush:
> 
> I think our DH's will be getting used to our moaning lol - will get them ready for the labour :haha:
> 
> Have you tried a warm bath, or a hot water bottle? I find the hot water bottle helps xClick to expand...

Think I will give the hot water bottle a go tonight as it was unbearable last night. I need to do nothing during the day, but I get so bored I always end up doing something and then...pain! :dohh:


----------



## mrsbling

hodbert said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Am getting really bad backache at the moment and CANNOT get comfy :( Keep have a good old moan to hubby :blush:
> 
> I think our DH's will be getting used to our moaning lol - will get them ready for the labour :haha:
> 
> Have you tried a warm bath, or a hot water bottle? I find the hot water bottle helps xClick to expand...
> 
> Think I will give the hot water bottle a go tonight as it was unbearable last night. I need to do nothing during the day, but I get so bored I always end up doing something and then...pain! :dohh:Click to expand...

Ooh, try and put your feet up and relax...... you can always log on and see whats going on in the world of B&B if you get bored :) 

I have been suffering from hip ache so finding sleeping difficult, but only have another 6 weeks at work (and counting!!!!) lol x


----------



## hodbert

mrsbling said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Am getting really bad backache at the moment and CANNOT get comfy :( Keep have a good old moan to hubby :blush:
> 
> I think our DH's will be getting used to our moaning lol - will get them ready for the labour :haha:
> 
> Have you tried a warm bath, or a hot water bottle? I find the hot water bottle helps xClick to expand...
> 
> Think I will give the hot water bottle a go tonight as it was unbearable last night. I need to do nothing during the day, but I get so bored I always end up doing something and then...pain! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh, try and put your feet up and relax...... you can always log on and see whats going on in the world of B&B if you get bored :)
> 
> I have been suffering from hip ache so finding sleeping difficult, but only have another 6 weeks at work (and counting!!!!) lol xClick to expand...

I really dont know how all u working gals do it! I have a hard enough time just getting out of bed let alone dragging myself into work! Major respect!


----------



## WILSMUM

mrsbling said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> i forgot to say earlier i had pork chops with a mushroom sauce, runner beans and mash, all cooked by DH! And the beans and pots are from our allotment!
> Dunno what we're gonna have for pud, DS has a petit filos, think I might open the box of maltesers thats sat in the cupboard later once DS is tucked up in bed!
> 
> Sounds great..............Can you send your DH over here to train mine :haha:
> 
> I am lucky if I get a pizza or frozen meal from DH....... his idea of preparing dinner is arranging for a takeaway to be delivered lol.Click to expand...

Yr DH sounds like me! If it was down to me everything we'd eat would either be from the freezer or a jar!!
DH does everything from scratch! He says he enjoys it and its his way to chill out and wind down after work! Suits me fine!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

hodbert said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Am getting really bad backache at the moment and CANNOT get comfy :( Keep have a good old moan to hubby :blush:
> 
> I think our DH's will be getting used to our moaning lol - will get them ready for the labour :haha:
> 
> Have you tried a warm bath, or a hot water bottle? I find the hot water bottle helps xClick to expand...
> 
> Think I will give the hot water bottle a go tonight as it was unbearable last night. I need to do nothing during the day, but I get so bored I always end up doing something and then...pain! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh, try and put your feet up and relax...... you can always log on and see whats going on in the world of B&B if you get bored :)
> 
> I have been suffering from hip ache so finding sleeping difficult, but only have another 6 weeks at work (and counting!!!!) lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I really dont know how all u working gals do it! I have a hard enough time just getting out of bed let alone dragging myself into work! Major respect![/QUOTE] Major respect from me too - I don't know how you ladies do it either. =D>Click to expand...


----------



## mummyclo

ANyone planning on belly binding/wrapping?
Just wondered as i think i will :)


----------



## ducky1502

Took me 20mins to catch up....... bloody hell lol.

Had a lovely day visiting friends :) now I've got 30min to wait until britains next top model and I'm all sorted for the night :haha:

Ness I would call about your HIP before long, I got mine in 7days. I'm loving the kicks in the bum, that's a new one! Never felt that before.

Stop talking about hospital bags and stuff, it's scaring me :rofl:

Is everyone doing antenatal/parentcraft classes? When are they? Mine run from when I'm 31-35wks pregnant.


----------



## mummyclo

I have had my antinatal already ducky, and tbh i didn't learn anything i didn't already know :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm not going to antenatal - I can find everything I need to know on internet. I do think it's a good way to make friends who are expecting around the same time though.


----------



## nikki-lou25

lol its just taken me ages to catch up again! You lot talk so much! 

Eugh I've got a really tickly throat - I hope that doesnt mean I'm goin to end up ill! Mummys dont get sick days do they?? 

I had loads of posts I wanted to reply to, I should have multiquoted coz I've gone blank!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww Nikki - hope you don't get ill hun xx


----------



## ducky1502

Hope you don't get poorly nikki :(

I'm going to antenatal classes mainly for my OH's benefit. I have done SO much research that I probably already know 95% of it but OH doesn't seem to take much in when I try telling him stuff. So I'm hoping the classes will make him listen a bit more and take it in....... well that's the plan anyway :thumbup:


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> And I agree, stop reading horror stories!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Yes bosses!!Click to expand...

Quite right! Stay away from the scary stories. 



- Butterfly - said:


> 27 weeks today - officially in 3rd tri :dance::yipee::headspin::smug:
> 
> I've been swimming today and done 26 lengths so quite happy with that!
> 
> I weighed myself this morning though and I've put on 26lbs now - I'm really worried that this is way too much :blush:
> 
> There was something else I wanted to say but can't for the life of me remember!! blooming baby brain :blush:

Yey! Congrats on third tri! :yipee: 



wishingforbub said:


> I have picked up about 21lbs... it seems to just be getting more and more lol.. i don't know when it will stop hehe:) I weighed 110lbs when i fell pregnant... and there's still 13 weeks to go hehe. I already feel heavy :)

Ive put on about 18-19 - net - I lost 5-6lbs in first tri but put that back on and the 18lbs on top! 

I had put weight on last year due to miscarriage comfort eating so I weighed about 140 odd lbs to start with. I think Im doing okay but the scales show scary numbers..... 



- Butterfly - said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> The bit about people getting bashed for having elective section? Idk :shrug:
> 
> I did have to read it twice!! She is saying that a c section isn't an easy option because of recovery time etc and therefore women who opt for it shouldn't be bashed for choosing it. I think anyway!! :dohh:Click to expand...

I had to read it twice but then I got it and read it the same way you did.



hodbert said:


> I so hate being 8 hours behind I cant keep up with you girls!! :cry:
> 
> HUGE Congrats and your little boy taking forever!!!! Couldnt believe when I came on and saw two babies born! Scary!!!
> 
> Have got my first appointment with my new doc in Cali this afternoon, fx everyhting is fine. Am getting really bad backache at the moment and CANNOT get comfy :( Keep have a good old moan to hubby :blush:

Oh hon - hope the backache gets better. 



mummyclo said:


> ANyone planning on belly binding/wrapping?
> Just wondered as i think i will :)

Me - in a very vague kind of way but I have been looking at belly bands -at my age im not expecting everything to snap back into place without some help!



- Butterfly - said:


> I'm not going to antenatal - I can find everything I need to know on internet. I do think it's a good way to make friends who are expecting around the same time though.

Im planning on doing them - the NHS ones anyway just in case - im a bit clueless tbh and want some reassurance

Mizze


----------



## spencerbear

takingforever said:


> Just thought id update you all i had my lil man 13 weeks early on the 9th sept, hes in nicu but doing great :) xxx

Congratulations on the arrival of your baby boy and glad he is doing well x


As for babies coming early I have a feeling this lo might make an early appearance - its feeling very low and very heavy atm so am wondering if its started to engage already! Got mw next week so will find out then![/QUOTE]

My becca engaged at 31 weeks and then kept me waiting another 10, not fun :nope:



Pixxie said:


> Is anyone else convinced they are having an x-mas day baby? I'm sure she is going to stop me having my turkey dinner :haha: xxx

Im sure mines going to wait until the 28th to arrive x



- Butterfly - said:


> 27 weeks today - officially in 3rd tri :dance::yipee::headspin::smug:
> 
> I've been swimming today and done 26 lengths so quite happy with that!
> 
> I weighed myself this morning though and I've put on 26lbs now - I'm really worried that this is way too much :blush:
> 
> There was something else I wanted to say but can't for the life of me remember!! blooming baby brain :blush:

Congrats on 3rd Tri x


----------



## nikki-lou25

All the talk of puttin on weight depresses me :( I was big anyway so really dont wanna get any bigger! 

Lozzy - Did u end up going out spending your HIP grant? 

Ness - I rang them to chase mine up and they said once its been awarded it can take upto 6 working days to clear into your bank account. 

c.holdway - thanks for posting about Vertbaudet!! I love an excuse to buy kids clothes ;)


----------



## mrsbling

I think I will go to the antenatal class its in 3weeks time..... mainly for DH as he didnt realise you had to sterilse bottles and make them with boiling water ;)

...hopefully I might learn some useful things too :) x


----------



## cho

mummyclo said:


> ANyone planning on belly binding/wrapping?
> Just wondered as i think i will :)

yer i might, they look good, i want a bump bandit if i do it, but there quite expensive but will think about it :thumbup:


----------



## cho

i mean belly bandit lol


----------



## Kerrieann

nikki-lou25 said:


> lol its just taken me ages to catch up again! You lot talk so much!
> 
> Eugh I've got a really tickly throat - I hope that doesnt mean I'm goin to end up ill! Mummys dont get sick days do they??

Nope we dont unfortunetly, Me and Jake have both been ill the poast week which has been horrible,hope you feel etter soon :hugs:


ducky1502 said:


> Hope you don't get poorly nikki :(
> 
> I'm going to antenatal classes mainly for my OH's benefit. I have done SO much research that I probably already know 95% of it but OH doesn't seem to take much in when I try telling him stuff. So I'm hoping the classes will make him listen a bit more and take it in....... well that's the plan anyway :thumbup:

I thought mine were crap when i went when preg last time and dh didnt learn anything either, he said he lernt everything he needed to know from my book! (he still doesnt kno0w much but think its a much as he wants to know :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

OK got in a panic re hospital bag and just ordered new PJs, cheapy pants, slippers and a cardi for lo!!!
Prolly get a new dressing gown too, seen a towelling one in M&S but will have to wait till i get paid next week to get that!!


I didn't find the antenatal that helpful with DS either and tbh i didn't really meet anyone due the same time as me either - well not anyone that I kept in contact with and met up with after having the babies! I met more mums after having Wil at baby & toddler groups and on Netmums!!!


Think baby is going all out to make me as uncomfy as pos atm, i think i have a fist in my hip and 2 feet wedged under my ribs!!!


----------



## ducky1502

OMG I am SO uncomfortable. My back hurts, he keeps kicking me everywhere painful and my ribs feel like they're about to explode!!!!


----------



## hodbert

ducky1502 said:


> OMG I am SO uncomfortable. My back hurts, he keeps kicking me everywhere painful and my ribs feel like they're about to explode!!!!

Aw Ducky, I feel your pain, literally :haha: !! I cant sit on the sofa without getting backache and I just did some unpacking in spare room...bad idea! Got doctors appt in an hour so going to mention aches and pains (am getting hip pain to the point that I can't walk) just to make sure everything's normal.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sorry you're all suffering ladies.

I'm off to bed now - shattered. Night night xx


----------



## lozzy21

Nikki im not going shopping untill friday morning, thats the next time me and OH are not at work at the same time.

Im going to antinatal classes for the same reason as Ducky, more for OH than for me.



Im going to ring my head office tomorrow and see if i can bring my mat leave forward a week. I know im allready going off early but im realy starting to struggel. My manager has said shes going to see if she can take any of my sleeps of me but were allready short staffed so she cant promise anthing.


----------



## lozzy21

Fucking hate my OH. When hes on a 1-9 he thinks its ok to stay up to 3 am and then come up to bed at 3am, wake me up, make me move and hog the bed so i cant get comfy and so now its 4 am, im wide awake, my spd is agony and im supposed to be at work at 8 am.

Fucking hate him!


----------



## Mincholada

:hugs: @lozzy

that's why i'm not missing to have a guy around.... but then, there's sooooo many other things about them that I DO miss. hope you won't feel too bad in the morning.

@takingforever: CONGRATS ON YOUR BABY BOY!!!! :happydance: i hope you have him home real soon and i'm glad everything went well.

@all:

HIIIIIII!!!!!! :) y'all are killing me!!! after being gone for 6 days, i tried to read up on what i missed out on yesterday, but after 80 pages (meaning 800 posts!!!) i quit!!!

my trip to alabama and my "american" (former host) family was just lovely. the flights were okay as well up to the final one from atlanta back to fort lauderdale where there was an about 30 yr old female sitting two rows behind me and "entertaining" 8 rows of passengers with her loudly and non stop talking to her seat neighbors (an elderly couple). after the 1 1/2 hour flight, we all knew her life story plus the life stories of her girlfriends, ex-boyfriends and family. she just wouldn't shut up! soooo annoying! i was amazed nobody threw luggage at her, but people sure were not happy. i actually tried to take a nap which was impossible with that talkative freak and then after landing she said "oh, i'm sooo tired!", but still wouldn't shut up which was a pain as we were pretty far in the back of the airplane. i think i've never seen 40+ people sooo relieved to get off an airplane!

while in alabama, i was thrown a quick last minute baby shower where i got giftcards and money due to not being able to carry things down to florida with me. i also got a handmade (i believe cross stitched) blanket and cocoon-thingy from my "aunt". sooo cute! i don't know the word for that thingy. it looks like a cross stitched bag without handles and it basically swaddles LO. :cloud9:

today i finally redeemed the baby shop giftcard FOB's mum had given me in APRIL... :blush: got an amazing (and quite expensive) diaper bag and a breast pump for it and since my coworker is given a baby shower tomorrow, i also went to babies r us, where i bought her something off her registry and MY LO the cutest outfits from the money from my baby shower. i couldn't stop and could've gotten loads more, but something finally paused me for today. i do believe i have baby Elaine's coming home outfit though. i just have to decide which one :happydance:

aside from that, back to work :growlmad: time out/vacation couldn't have been a loooooot longer!!!!!


----------



## Mincholada

oh, i did encounter a throw back today though! while i had actually decided that everything will work out one way or the other, i wanted to start the day care search today. well, "search" would be the wrong term, as due to my crazy job hours, i basically need one that is open very, very late and there's only like 3 down here.

so, very hopeful i got into the car and drove to one, where my coworker has her two girls. call me spoiled German, but when seeing what i saw, i didn't even get out of the car. it was dirty looking and in the "hood" and i just couldn't imagine dropping my 6 weeks old baby off there. very close by was another day care that has long hours. it looked slightly better and actually had children playing outside, but all these children were colored and i really don't want to sound racist (which i probably do!), but i don't want to be the only one white woman, dropping her white child off in that kind of neighborhood :-/. i still tried to call to find out their rates, but another "very reassuring" thing: the 24 h day care facility did not answer their phone and did not even have a proper message on their voicemail... hmmmm. my coworkers had already told me i won't be able to afford these day cares. well, if they're already like $600.-/month or more, how much would a "nicer" facility be then??? :(

snatched a quick picture from the first one. may not look too bad from it, but it was. :(

https://img525.imageshack.us/img525/963/daycare.jpg

since there's no other 24h facility down here, i guess i have to find me another job as soon as baby is here, so that i have more options with using a facility that operates during normal day hours only.

gotta love my life! now if FOB doesn't pay rent on the 1st like he threatened, i may just call it quits and pack my stuff and move back to germany. the question of the day is "what am i fighting for???". it's not like i have a ton of friends down here, a caring OH, cheap rent, a great job or other things that would make it worth staying (if u don't count the ocean and beaches). i've taking the difficult road soooo many times in my life, why not for once take the easy one???

well, i guess i'll see where the road takes me. glucose challenge test in the morning. fasting now from midnight.... oh joy!!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mincholada said:


> oh, i did encounter a throw back today though! while i had actually decided that everything will work out one way or the other, i wanted to start the day care search today. well, "search" would be the wrong term, as due to my crazy job hours, i basically need one that is open very, very late and there's only like 3 down here.
> 
> so, very hopeful i got into the car and drove to one, where my coworker has her two girls. call me spoiled German, but when seeing what i saw, i didn't even get out of the car. it was dirty looking and in the "hood" and i just couldn't imagine dropping my 6 weeks old baby off there. very close by was another day care that has long hours. it looked slightly better and actually had children playing outside, but all these children were colored and i really don't want to sound racist (which i probably do!), but i don't want to be the only one white woman, dropping her white child off in that kind of neighborhood :-/. i still tried to call to find out their rates, but another "very reassuring" thing: the 24 h day care facility did not answer their phone and did not even have a proper message on their voicemail... hmmmm. my coworkers had already told me i won't be able to afford these day cares. well, if they're already like $600.-/month or more, how much would a "nicer" facility be then??? :(
> 
> snatched a quick picture from the first one. may not look too bad from it, but it was. :(
> 
> https://img525.imageshack.us/img525/963/daycare.jpg
> 
> since there's no other 24h facility down here, i guess i have to find me another job as soon as baby is here, so that i have more options with using a facility that operates during normal day hours only.
> 
> gotta love my life! now if FOB doesn't pay rent on the 1st like he threatened, i may just call it quits and pack my stuff and move back to germany. the question of the day is "what am i fighting for???". it's not like i have a ton of friends down here, a caring OH, cheap rent, a great job or other things that would make it worth staying (if u don't count the ocean and beaches). i've taking the difficult road soooo many times in my life, why not for once take the easy one???
> 
> well, i guess i'll see where the road takes me. glucose challenge test in the morning. fasting now from midnight.... oh joy!!!!!

Aww sorry you're having such a rough time. I agree with you - why not take the easy road?? Being supported by family and friends is priceless hun so I would give this serious consideration if I was you. :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning everyone

Sorry you had such a shite nite Lozzy.

When is everyone starting their xmas shopping? I don't want to leave it late cos I don't fancy being bumped into with thousands of other shoppers rushing around the shops!


----------



## mummyclo

Morning :)
Off to Aquanatal soon :)
Will talk to you gals after. :flower:


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> Morning :)
> Off to Aquanatal soon :)
> Will talk to you gals after. :flower:

aww enjoy!!


----------



## WILSMUM

not got that much to get for xmas bar the food shop will probably get everything else online!
Won't be doing the xmas food shop till after DH gets paid which is 18th Dec!!!! DS was with his Dad for Xmas last year so we went and did the food shopping at about 9pm on a Saturday night after it had just snowed hard and the roads were all completely whtie! Needless to say Asda was like a ghost town! Bliss!!!! This year we'll have a 5 year old and new baby to take with us so bound to be a very stressful affair!!!!

God I have no energy today - I have no idea how I managed to get DS to school let alone get home again! Yesterday I felt fine and it wasn;t a problem at all but today my legs ache and feel so heavy! Am meant to be doing the Asda food shop online at the mo but need to check what we need in the cereal/pasta cupboard and I cba to get down there and look at the mo!!!!


Got a parcel from my Grandma this morning and shes made us the most gorgeous pram blanket and caridgan for the baby!

Am feeling really panicy and unprepared still - think its just cause I don't know the sex really so don't want to buy masses of stuff and keep thinking that I won't get this and won't get that till baby is here, I like to be organised and prepared so this not knowing is really hard for me!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0157.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cho

wilsmum thats beautiful, how lovely of her 

I think im almost done with christmas pressies just a few more to get, i still have dh mum and dad but they will get a voucher, a couple more kids, and Bradley but were getting his main pressie next week and were off to argos today as thay have 3 for2 on all toys :thumbup:
I dont want to be shopping heavily pregnant, so i want it done by mid next month ideally, Bradleys im sure will kepp going to christmas eve hehe x


----------



## mummyclo

Didn't even make it into the changing room at the swimming pool, as i nearly fainted AGAIN!! I hate my stupid body :(
Now i feel crap :cry:


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> Didn't even make it into the changing room at the swimming pool, as i nearly fainted AGAIN!! I hate my stupid body :(
> Now i feel crap :cry:

Aww Chloe - I think you should ring your mw and get your bp checked :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

- Butterfly - said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Didn't even make it into the changing room at the swimming pool, as i nearly fainted AGAIN!! I hate my stupid body :(
> Now i feel crap :cry:
> 
> Aww Chloe - I think you should ring your mw and get your bp checked :shrug:Click to expand...

I mentioned it to the student mw before and she just said that i should eat more often, which i AM :(
My bp has been 115/60 for the last few times, got my bloods in 2 weeks so will see if i am anemic or anything then :)


----------



## WILSMUM

Aww hun bless ya!
It could just be yr bodys way of telling you to slow down and stop exercising!!!! Lol!!!
:hug:

Right time for work for me!! Yay! Not! Lol!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

I ended up phoning in sick today, was just too tired and too sore, feels like some one has taken a chizzel to my pubic bone.

On the plus side OH orderd my cheeky wipes today :D


----------



## xkirstyx

hope you feel better soon lozzy! 

is it just me or does anyone eles feel like they can sit on the loo all day and pee lol?


----------



## Kerrieann

Wohoo 30 weeks today and 3/4 of the way through!! Will put a bump pic on later.

Chloe i would ask ur actual midwife to check you over, some dizzyness is normal but if you get it frequently it coud mean underlying problems i think,hope you get it sorted.

Wilsmum those bits are gorgeous!

Lozzy hope you manage to rest and relax today, you deserve a day off :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha: i feel like that kirsty, ill go before i leave the house and then when i get to where im going (10 mins away) i have to run to the loo again!!! I swear tiolet roll is costing us a fortunes lately too :haha:


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> not got that much to get for xmas bar the food shop will probably get everything else online!
> Won't be doing the xmas food shop till after DH gets paid which is 18th Dec!!!! DS was with his Dad for Xmas last year so we went and did the food shopping at about 9pm on a Saturday night after it had just snowed hard and the roads were all completely whtie! Needless to say Asda was like a ghost town! Bliss!!!! *This year we'll have a 5 year old and new baby to take with us so bound to be a very stressful affair!!!!*
> 
> *Got a parcel from my Grandma this morning and shes made us the most gorgeous pram blanket and caridgan for the baby*!
> 
> Am feeling really panicy and unprepared still - think its just cause I don't know the sex really so don't want to buy masses of stuff and keep thinking that I won't get this and won't get that till baby is here, I like to be organised and prepared so this not knowing is really hard for me!!!

Yikes Wilsmum - the thought of the christmas food shop with young child and baby in tow is a bit daunting - can you not make DH do it on his own! :) 

Love the blanket and cardigan - they are so beautiful. My Nan cant knit anymore but I will have a couple of cardi's that she did from when my sister's oldest was born - they are lovely too. 



c.holdway said:


> wilsmum thats beautiful, how lovely of her
> 
> *I think im almost done with christmas pressies just a few more to get,* i still have dh mum and dad but they will get a voucher, a couple more kids, and Bradley but were getting his main pressie next week and were off to argos today as thay have 3 for2 on all toys :thumbup:
> I dont want to be shopping heavily pregnant, so i want it done by mid next month ideally, Bradleys im sure will kepp going to christmas eve hehe x

:ignore: Arrrgh! Im not even contemplating my Christmas shopping until I am off work in November. 



mummyclo said:


> Didn't even make it into the changing room at the swimming pool, as i nearly fainted AGAIN!! I hate my stupid body :(
> Now i feel crap :cry:

Oh honey. :hugs: How are you feeling now? I think it is worth ringing the mw again -regardless of what the student said last time. 



lozzy21 said:


> I ended up phoning in sick today, was just too tired and too sore, feels like some one has taken a chizzel to my pubic bone.
> 
> On the plus side OH orderd my cheeky wipes today :D

Ouch lozzy that sounds awful 

What are cheeky wipes?

Felt sick this morning and had retching again - oh please please do NOT let the nausea of the 1st tri be on its way back :nope:

Off work for a week tomorrow - :happydance: and going swimming with my Mum - first time out for my pregnancy swimming costume!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

afternoon everyone!! 

I haven't caught up with all the posts from last night just nipping on now while eating my jacket potato with tuna - very healthy hey?! 

I've actually found myself craving more healthy food in the last two weeks like hummus and celery and apples and stuff! 

I've written a letter of complaint today to the First Group who provide the bus services in Leeds - it's like a white knuckle ride every single day and the drivers are cconstantly accelerating fast and then breaking fast it's horrible. I end up with aches and pains across my bump every work day cos of all the tensing and shaking round of my womb :( its bloody horrible! HAve nearly bashed my bump loads of times too cos they don't wait for you to sit down I'm slow moving now obviously pregnant so they should wait for you to sit down before zooming off!! 

I have to pay £4.30 a day for that bloody privilage too! It's a right rip off! Sorry rant over...:blush: 

On a positive note my mum and sisters came down last night with all the stuff they've bought Ava! They got me:-

baby bath
electric bottle steriliser
Sangenic nappy disposal system
blankets
clothes
little pre walker shoes
Me to you bear on a rocking horse that you wind up and it plays a lullaby
maternity briefs, pads and breast pads
rattle
bath thermometer
Johnsons baby goodies
pram toy 

honestly sure there is stuff I've missed out but I'm sooo chuffed! All I need to buy is a breast pump, mobile for over the cot and some more nappies and wipes!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze - hope your sickness isn't returning.

I really must get off my arse and do some shopping.


----------



## lozzy21

https://www.cheekywipes.com/

There reusable baby wipes Mizze. 

Im hungry but i dont know what i want to eat


----------



## Nessicle

I feel like that too kirsty I feel like I could pee again literally within 10 minutes lol the sonographer at my 4D scan said my bladder filled up twice really quickly lol I had to empty it ha ha! I'd not hardly drunk any water either! 

Definitely get checked out Chloe it must be horrible feeling dizzy all the time x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Oh wow Ness that's lovely of your family.

Hope you get a positive response to your complaint hun. It's terrible - I hate going on the bus xx


----------



## Nessicle

they're ace lozzy!!


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> Oh wow Ness that's lovely of your family.
> 
> Hope you get a positive response to your complaint hun. It's terrible - I hate going on the bus xx

I know I was sooo overwhelmed!! honestly they've saved us a fortune I'm so lucky! 

I hope so too, I once wrote a letter in about a driver who was confrontational and rude First basically laughed me off the phone when they called me up, I also wrote on it that I work for a personal injury firm and wouldnt hesitate to bring a claim against them should I or my baby be hurt lol - its enough to scare them :haha: 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> Wohoo 30 weeks today and 3/4 of the way through!! Will put a bump pic on later.
> 
> Chloe i would ask ur actual midwife to check you over, some dizzyness is normal but if you get it frequently it coud mean underlying problems i think,hope you get it sorted.
> 
> Wilsmum those bits are gorgeous!
> 
> Lozzy hope you manage to rest and relax today, you deserve a day off :hugs:

woo hoo for 30 weeks!! :happydance:

Anouska I agree loving the knitted stuff I've asked my gran to knit me some stuff too i love it!


----------



## lozzy21

Has any one seen the thread in 3rd tri about having midwifes based in schools?

Im kinda shocked at the idea.


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> :haha: i feel like that kirsty, ill go before i leave the house and then when i get to where im going (10 mins away) i have to run to the loo again!!! I swear tiolet roll is costing us a fortunes lately too :haha:

Me too - LO seems to be on my bladder a lot at the moment - :devil: child! 



Nessicle said:


> afternoon everyone!!
> 
> I haven't caught up with all the posts from last night just nipping on now while eating my jacket potato with tuna - very healthy hey?!
> 
> I've actually found myself craving more healthy food in the last two weeks like hummus and celery and apples and stuff!
> 
> I've written a letter of complaint today to the First Group who provide the bus services in Leeds - it's like a white knuckle ride every single day and the drivers are cconstantly accelerating fast and then breaking fast it's horrible. I end up with aches and pains across my bump every work day cos of all the tensing and shaking round of my womb :( its bloody horrible! HAve nearly bashed my bump loads of times too cos they don't wait for you to sit down I'm slow moving now obviously pregnant so they should wait for you to sit down before zooming off!!
> 
> I have to pay £4.30 a day for that bloody privilage too! It's a right rip off! Sorry rant over...:blush:
> 
> On a positive note my mum and sisters came down last night with all the stuff they've bought Ava! They got me:-
> 
> baby bath
> electric bottle steriliser
> Sangenic nappy disposal system
> blankets
> clothes
> little pre walker shoes
> Me to you bear on a rocking horse that you wind up and it plays a lullaby
> maternity briefs, pads and breast pads
> rattle
> bath thermometer
> Johnsons baby goodies
> pram toy
> 
> honestly sure there is stuff I've missed out but I'm sooo chuffed! All I need to buy is a breast pump, mobile for over the cot and some more nappies and wipes!


Woo go Ness! You tell the bus company - threaten them with an insurance claim for failing to protect the health of their passengers! 

And what a brilliant list of stuff your Mum and sisters got you! Im seriously impressed :thumbup:

Mizze x


----------



## Xaviersmom

Only 3 pages this morning. Quiet.. 



- Butterfly - said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Sorry you had such a shite nite Lozzy.
> 
> When is everyone starting their xmas shopping? I don't want to leave it late cos I don't fancy being bumped into with thousands of other shoppers rushing around the shops!

I am hoiping to start soon as well. Last thing I want to deal with is shopping a big as a blimp. ugh



WILSMUM said:


> Got a parcel from my Grandma this morning and shes made us the most gorgeous pram blanket and caridgan for the baby!

Beautiful! Yay for Grandma!



Nessicle said:


> I've written a letter of complaint today to the First Group who provide the bus services in Leeds - it's like a white knuckle ride every single day and the drivers are cconstantly accelerating fast and then breaking fast it's horrible. I end up with aches and pains across my bump every work day cos of all the tensing and shaking round of my womb :( its bloody horrible! HAve nearly bashed my bump loads of times too cos they don't wait for you to sit down I'm slow moving now obviously pregnant so they should wait for you to sit down before zooming off!!
> 
> I have to pay £4.30 a day for that bloody privilage too! It's a right rip off! Sorry rant over...:blush:
> 
> On a positive note my mum and sisters came down last night with all the stuff they've bought Ava! They got me:-
> 
> baby bath
> electric bottle steriliser
> Sangenic nappy disposal system
> blankets
> clothes
> little pre walker shoes
> Me to you bear on a rocking horse that you wind up and it plays a lullaby
> maternity briefs, pads and breast pads
> rattle
> bath thermometer
> Johnsons baby goodies
> pram toy
> 
> honestly sure there is stuff I've missed out but I'm sooo chuffed! All I need to buy is a breast pump, mobile for over the cot and some more nappies and wipes!

WOW Ness. I hope the bus people do something about that driver. 
YAY For all the stuff from the family!


28 wk check up for me in about an hour. 

Had a super stressful afternoon with DS yesterday, I spent a good 3 hours with my eyes closed trying to relax myself out of it. Better so far this morning.


----------



## - Butterfly -

27 week bump!!


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Has any one seen the thread in 3rd tri about having midwifes based in schools?
> 
> Im kinda shocked at the idea.

Kerrianne - :wohoo: for 30 weeks

Lozzy - I have seen and commented. Personally I can see the benefits in doing it - though I do understand what you are saying. 

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Xaviersmom said:


> 28 wk check up for me in about an hour.
> 
> Had a super stressful afternoon with DS yesterday, I spent a good 3 hours with my eyes closed trying to relax myself out of it. Better so far this morning.

 Good luck for your appointment :thumbup:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

Just got notified that I won a competition and won some window sox ( sun shields for the car) for baby !. hehe they custom make to fit your car ! :) I have not won anything in ages so I'm stoked. 

Also I have washed nearly all baby's clothing and towels and blankets so far ! only a few more loads to go.

Kerrie! congrats on 30 weeks !!! :)


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> 27 week bump!!
> 
> View attachment 118690
> 
> 
> View attachment 118691

Nice bump AND it looks very like mine - which has cheered me up no end :happydance:

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you guys I know they've really outdone themselves with all the ace stuff!! 

I said basically in the letter that there is no regard for health and safety for pregnant, elderly and disabled and explained about trying to sit down and nearly bashing my bump and feeling like I'm on a white knuckle ride every day - I'm not joking I have to push my feet down firmly to the floor and hold my arms out in front against the seat in front of me to stop me being thrown everywhere! Its a nightmre! 

I haven't seen the thread Lozzy not really checked the third tri forum today!


----------



## Nessicle

gorgeous bump Butterfly!! 

ace wishingforbub!


----------



## lozzy21

Ben and jerrys frozen yogurt is the best invetion ever


----------



## Nessicle

I've read the thread though not commenting - my hormones get the better of me :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

Those reuseable wipes look good Lozzy! Thanks :)


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol! Send my DH food shopping on his own!!! Lol!! :rofl: Never gonna happen! Hes a nightmare and can't be trusted! He'd come home with everything on the list plus a hell of a lot more!! He has absolutely no concept of the value of money and thankfully he knows and admits this himself so basically he gives me all his money and I sort out all the finances, pay all the bills and do all the shopping!!!! 
I usually do the ood shopping online but at christmas the slots get booked up really quick so you have to be on the ball and be ready to book a slot as soon as they become available at stupid o clock!!!

I'm quite shocked my Grandma was able to knit these bits tbh - shes fairly recently been diagnosed with Parkinsons so its a realy achievement in my eyes!! 
I think my mum is knitting a few bits for me as well, as well as doing a box of bits such as wipes, nappy cream, baby toiletries, bottles and just general stuff she sees on offer! And my Nan has got us a baby playnest gym thing too!!!!
My Dads asked us what we want/need for baby and i've sent him my mothercare gift list so I'm sure to get some bits from him as well! 
DHs parents haven;t said anything about getting us anythign for baby though! I feel a bit like I loose out with them sometimes, cause DH has had such awful relationships in the past I kinda get the feeling that they don't expect us to last and don't go over the top to make an effort iykwim. For instance it doesn't look like they'll come and c baby until its about 5 months old, that really upset me and still does. It just feels like as DH already has 3 kids andhis brother has 3 as well that this one isn;t as exciting for them so they're not really bothered.


I've just had cheesey beans on toast and a mars bar for lunch! Mmmm!


And Lozzy from what I've heardon the news on the radio I thought it was that they were just going to provide antenatal classes in schools rather than have midwifes based there, as there is an increase in infant and parent deaths largely in the teenage pregnancy group and a lot of these teens don't know or get told about what antenatal classes etc are avilable to them.


----------



## WILSMUM

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11381123

Heres the news article


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> *Lol! Send my DH food shopping on his own!!! Lol!!  Never gonna happen! Hes a nightmare and can't be trusted! He'd come home with everything on the list plus a hell of a lot more!! He has absolutely no concept of the value of money and thankfully he knows and admits this himself so basically he gives me all his money and I sort out all the finances, pay all the bills and do all the shopping!!!!
> I usually do the ood shopping online but at christmas the slots get booked up really quick so you have to be on the ball and be ready to book a slot as soon as they become available at stupid o clock!!!*I'm quite shocked my Grandma was able to knit these bits tbh - shes fairly recently been diagnosed with Parkinsons so its a realy achievement in my eyes!!
> I think my mum is knitting a few bits for me as well, as well as doing a box of bits such as wipes, nappy cream, baby toiletries, bottles and just general stuff she sees on offer! And my Nan has got us a baby playnest gym thing too!!!!

LOL - I know your OH tends to cook so I thought why not send him - but maybe not if he isnt good with budgeting! I wouldnt send DH on his own - not because of finance but as I do most of the cooking I would guarantee there would be things brought back which werent what I meant when I wrote the list.... 

Well done wishing on winning a competition! 

Mizze x


----------



## Nessicle

I'm going to do online shopping and have it delivered I think cos I find it a bit stressful walking round the supermarket now!


----------



## lozzy21

If they dont know about them then thats a big fail on there midwifes but if they dont go to the antenatal classes that are allready offerd whats going to make them want to go to these ones?


----------



## WILSMUM

the young girls that were on the radio would have gone if they'd known about them - one said she asked her mum and the fob's mum and both said that they didn't think antenatal classes were provded anymore.
I think its more the point of making sure these vulnerable groups know that there is actually help availbale to them as a lot of them don't realise and more often than not they're gonna be the girls in the big cities etc were the midwifes are already overstretched and are rushed to get through their appointments.


----------



## Nessicle

I'm trying to place an order on that Vertbaudet that some of you ordered from yesterday and I'm putting the code in for £15 off orders over £20 and it's not updating my basket.....it's not taken anything off...??

EDIT: me being thick I need to spend another £30 to get £15 off or something lol doh!!


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> I'm trying to place an order on that Vertbaudet that some of you ordered from yesterday and I'm putting the code in for £15 off orders over £20 and it's not updating my basket.....it's not taken anything off...??

Its after looking at sites like that makes me wish i knew what i was having :dohh:


----------



## mummyclo

Ness mine only worked on certain things :(
I don't know why :(


----------



## - Butterfly -

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just got notified that I won a competition and won some window sox ( sun shields for the car) for baby !. hehe they custom make to fit your car ! :) I have not won anything in ages so I'm stoked.
> 
> Also I have washed nearly all baby's clothing and towels and blankets so far ! only a few more loads to go.

 Well done on the comp and having all baby's clothes nearly washed :thumbup:



Nessicle said:


> I've read the thread though not commenting - my hormones get the better of me :haha:

 Same here - I don't even look at 3rd tri that much :haha:



Nessicle said:


> I'm going to do online shopping and have it delivered I think cos I find it a bit stressful walking round the supermarket now!

 I get sooo hot in the supermarket and get a bit flustered if I have to wait in a queue. The problem is that our Asda is literally 2 minutes away in the car so I can't really justify the delivery charge! :dohh:



Nessicle said:


> I'm trying to place an order on that Vertbaudet that some of you ordered from yesterday and I'm putting the code in for £15 off orders over £20 and it's not updating my basket.....it's not taken anything off...??

 I think it may be a new offer now - £10 off when ordering £30 and the code is on their site. :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

hmmm well I will have to look when I get paid and try to add the code in then and see what happens. Suppose it might not work for sale items...?

I still havent received my HIP grant Lozzy - I looked on the form it came with and it says to allow 4 weeks so no point chasing them yet. hoping it'll go in my bank tomorrow!


----------



## Nessicle

aaah I see Butterfly thanks hun! :flower: 

For me the supermarket is an ordeal more the fact that I get a really sore bump on an afternoon onwards and walking round and all the crowds etc in Asda just gets me worked up!


----------



## mummyclo

I am getting crap at shopping too! I can't queue it makes me feel faint :(


----------



## lozzy21

Mines starting to burn a hole in my bank. OH asked if we could go shopping next week instead of friday, told him he had no chance.


----------



## mrsbling

hi Ladies :hi:

Well, I had to go to the hospital today to be monitored, as I had really sharp pains in my stomach so they wanted to check me over. It started when I was at work this morning, so I phoned the maternity ward (my midwife was on call) and told me to go in, so I drove there (only 5 minutes from work luckily). I was in there for about 2 hours (on my own as I didnt want to stress DH if it was just a one off pain) and luckily all is fine with LO and they think its just one of those things.

I must say I was very impressed with them, and they we all really lovely and nothing was too much trouble (Even offered me some lunch) so it makes me feel more reassured for when I am in labour ;) ...... also I managed to have a look at the individual rooms, which were all really nice too. It was like fort knox in there, and you couldnt get out of the wards without a security guard swiping you out through each set of doors and sigining you out .......... so excellent security there :) x

Anyway, I am now at home relaxing as instructed, and will go back to work in the morning, although I do still have a midwife appointment tomorrow afternoon. Although it has got me thinking about packing my hospital bag ready for the big event :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

glad all is well MrsBling! I get really sharp shooting pains in my tummy too but didnt think anything of them...I never know whether the pains are normal or not so never know whether to call my maternity unit or not :blush: 

I'm packing my bags at 30 weeks for sure, then I'm going to get OH to start getting one together, might just give him my rucksack for that though x


----------



## mummyclo

Glad your ok Mrs Bling :)


----------



## mrsbling

Nessicle said:


> hmmm well I will have to look when I get paid and try to add the code in then and see what happens. Suppose it might not work for sale items...?
> 
> I still havent received my HIP grant Lozzy - I looked on the form it came with and it says to allow 4 weeks so no point chasing them yet. hoping it'll go in my bank tomorrow!

Hi Ness,

Why dont you do your shopping online instead? I use Sainsburys every week and they are very good, and ultra reliable (except in the really bad ice/snow!!!!). Some of them even offer freee delivery on your first order :)

I love sainsburys and they offer 1 hour time slots (although the driver always turns up a bit earlier - but he does phone first if hes early), and I always ensure they come in the evening as DH wont let me lift the bags from the driver, so it has to be when he is home (the driver has frequently offered to take them to the kitchen for us though :thumbup: )

I also do all of my Christmas shopping (Food & presents) online and that way I always get what I want on the day I want it :thumbup: so all I have to do is wrap them :) .......I would highly recommend it - and you can usually get voucher codes online for free delivery or discounts ;) x


----------



## mrsbling

Nessicle said:


> glad all is well MrsBling! I get really sharp shooting pains in my tummy too but didnt think anything of them...I never know whether the pains are normal or not so never know whether to call my maternity unit or not :blush:
> 
> I'm packing my bags at 30 weeks for sure, then I'm going to get OH to start getting one together, might just give him my rucksack for that though x

Thanks x

It was really my work colleagues who made me call (they have all had babies), as I am very very rarely near to tears - so they were all worried. 

Once I get my new washing machine on Saturday my bag will be packed ..... but I have everything in the wardrobe ready anyway luckily :) x


----------



## lozzy21

Pizza hut delivery for me for tea i think


----------



## mummyclo

lozzy21 said:


> Pizza hut delivery for me for tea i think

We are going to Pizza express coz its orange wednesday! :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

All orderd


----------



## lozzy21

Im only having pizza hut and not going to a local pizza shop cos im not dressed, have no cash on me and you can order online and pay on your card with pizzahut


----------



## - Butterfly -

Glad you're ok Mrs Bling :flower:

Oohh I love Pizza Hut - Lozzy! Yum :thumbup:

Chloe - I thought orange wednesday was for cinema only?!! :shrug:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Evening all, 

I'm feelin sorry for myself coz I feel crap, and also my midwife has been n punctured me for blood too *sigh* 
All is fine with bubs tho, head down and NAD with everything else. My BP wasn't high, she said it was fine but when I looked at my notes its highest its ever been (120/76) does bein ill affect it? She didnt plot fundal height on chart but said it was ok and nothing showin in urine so I've declined GTT for now. 

Ness - hope ur HiP grant comes through soon!! 

Aww Mrsbling I'm glad all is ok, must've scared you for a moment though! 

Lozzy, my HIP grant is burnin a hole too...really need to ring/visit shop to pay more off the pram. I'll prob sort it on Friday now! I dont blame u tellin hubs he had no choice lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

- Butterfly - said:


> Glad you're ok Mrs Bling :flower:
> 
> Oohh I love Pizza Hut - Lozzy! Yum :thumbup:
> 
> *Chloe - I thought orange wednesday was for cinema only?!!* :shrug:

:wacko: me too...I love pizza express!! I'm not on orange anymore though. 

Lozzy - Enjoy Pizza Hut! :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

nikki-lou25 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Glad you're ok Mrs Bling :flower:
> 
> Oohh I love Pizza Hut - Lozzy! Yum :thumbup:
> 
> *Chloe - I thought orange wednesday was for cinema only?!!* :shrug:
> 
> :wacko: me too...I love pizza express!! I'm not on orange anymore though.
> 
> Lozzy - Enjoy Pizza Hut! :thumbup:Click to expand...

You can get certain other money off with orange wednesday,

Nikki you dont need to be on orange, just get some one who is to txt you the code


----------



## Nessicle

mrsbling said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> glad all is well MrsBling! I get really sharp shooting pains in my tummy too but didnt think anything of them...I never know whether the pains are normal or not so never know whether to call my maternity unit or not :blush:
> 
> I'm packing my bags at 30 weeks for sure, then I'm going to get OH to start getting one together, might just give him my rucksack for that though x
> 
> Thanks x
> 
> It was really my work colleagues who made me call (they have all had babies), as I am very very rarely near to tears - so they were all worried.
> 
> Once I get my new washing machine on Saturday my bag will be packed ..... but I have everything in the wardrobe ready anyway luckily :) xClick to expand...

Oh definitely better to get it checked out hun - I just never know what I should get checked out and what I don't need to worry about I find the mw never tells you stuff like that really, aww bless your work colleagues don't think mine would give a toss :haha: xx



- Butterfly - said:


> Glad you're ok Mrs Bling :flower:
> 
> Oohh I love Pizza Hut - Lozzy! Yum :thumbup:
> 
> Chloe - I thought orange wednesday was for cinema only?!! :shrug:

If you're on orange you can show them the voucher code they text you through for 2 for 1 pizzas as well :thumbup:

Man I miss pizza :cry:


----------



## - Butterfly -

oh wow - that's great!!

We're going cinema tonight on orange wednesday - my friend text me the code. I didn't realise there was other offers. Maybe worth getting a payg orange sim card xx


----------



## cho

ness it doesnt work on sale items hun x


----------



## lozzy21

Ness im sure you can get gluten free pizza bases, im sure FIL had had some in


----------



## mrsbling

lozzy21 said:


> Pizza hut delivery for me for tea i think

Oooh I am jealous, I love Pizza Hut. They e-mailed me one of thier discount codes to get 10 off when you spend over £25 which it makes it such great value ;) 

If anyone hasnt already got the voucher code for £10 Off When You Spend £25 Or More (Available for: delivery & take-away)
Voucher code: ATA8563PF Expiry date: 03/10/2010

I always look out for these voucher codes as DH loves the cheesy bites pizza and the chocolate fudge cake ......... oh No, now I really want one!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Butterfly, i have an orange pay as u go sim, that they sent me with my contract phone :shrug:
You could have it if u want :)
With Orange Wednesday you get buy 1 get one free pizza and free dough balls or garlic bread :thumbup:


----------



## Kerrieann

Wheres that at mummyclo?


----------



## lozzy21

Im now eating my cookie dough and icecream :D


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann said:


> Wheres that at mummyclo?

Pizza Express :munch:


----------



## Xaviersmom

WILSMUM said:


> Lol! Send my DH food shopping on his own!!! Lol!! :rofl: Never gonna happen! Hes a nightmare and can't be trusted! He'd come home with everything on the list plus a hell of a lot more!! He has absolutely no concept of the value of money and thankfully he knows and admits this himself so basically he gives me all his money and I sort out all the finances, pay all the bills and do all the shopping!!!!
> I usually do the ood shopping online but at christmas the slots get booked up really quick so you have to be on the ball and be ready to book a slot as soon as they become available at stupid o clock!!!
> 
> I'm quite shocked my Grandma was able to knit these bits tbh - shes fairly recently been diagnosed with Parkinsons so its a realy achievement in my eyes!!

DH hates any shopping. When I make him go with me, we end up with a ton of stuff we don't need. He thinks that we need to get it just because it's on sale. UGH

Grandma's health condition must make you cherish it all the more :) How wonderful.

My MW appointment went well. Bloods are all good. Iron is good, but on the lower end of good, so she suggested more iron rich foods. I asked about LO's positioning and she poked at me and said LO is head down with her back on my right side. I knew about her riding on the right, now I know which end is up :)

Now we start MW appointments @ every 2 weeks instead of /month. It kind of makes me smile b/c it's another thing pointing out how close we are getting.


----------



## Kerrieann

Just found some codes to get buy one pizza get one free for pizza hut too :happydance: think im going to have pizza for din!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl:
Everyone is having pizza! :haha:


----------



## Xaviersmom

mummyclo said:


> :rofl:
> Everyone is having pizza! :haha:

Not me :) Steak on the grill with Scalloped potatoes and salad. 

DH doesn't know it yet, but he's grilling when he gets home :)


----------



## Mizze

Glad you are okay Mrsbling - and that you feel reassured by the hospital experience




lozzy21 said:


> Im only having pizza hut and not going to a local pizza shop cos im not dressed, have no cash on me and you can order online and pay on your card with pizzahut

Oooh pizzahut - that might well be Friday's dinner. Tonight after 3 nights of crap I am cooking proper food. 



nikki-lou25 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I'm feelin sorry for myself coz I feel crap, and also my midwife has been n punctured me for blood too *sigh*
> All is fine with bubs tho, head down and NAD with everything else. My BP wasn't high, she said it was fine but when I looked at my notes its highest its ever been (120/76) does bein ill affect it? She didnt plot fundal height on chart but said it was ok and nothing showin in urine so I've declined GTT for now.

Ouch nikki on the needles - but glad all was good with bubs. 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Im stuffed now, think iv ate to much


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ooh I love dough balls!!! I want them now and I fancy pizza but my hubby is meant to be makin pasta n cheese sauce for me! 

When's everyone seein midwife next? Pretty sure I'm not seein her til 34wks?? Seems a while! I will prob see her before then if anythin concerns me but just wondered!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oooh steak sounds good too


----------



## mummyclo

My next MW appt is at 32 weeks, then every 2 weeks after that :)


----------



## Mizze

Xaviersmom said:


> My MW appointment went well. Bloods are all good. Iron is good, but on the lower end of good, so she suggested more iron rich foods. I asked about LO's positioning and she poked at me and said LO is head down with her back on my right side. I knew about her riding on the right, now I know which end is up :)
> 
> Now we start MW appointments @ every 2 weeks instead of /month. It kind of makes me smile b/c it's another thing pointing out how close we are getting.

Yay - congrats on good mw appt - we see ours every three weeks now. 



mummyclo said:


> :rofl:
> Everyone is having pizza! :haha:

Not me we are having chicken stir fry with rice - yumm 



nikki-lou25 said:


> Ooh I love dough balls!!! I want them now and I fancy pizza but my hubby is meant to be makin pasta n cheese sauce for me!
> 
> When's everyone seein midwife next? Pretty sure I'm not seein her til 34wks?? Seems a while! I will prob see her before then if anythin concerns me but just wondered!

Oooh dough balls
nikki I see her at 28 weeks then 31 weeks then 34 weeks but I think I get an extra appt in there because is my first. 

Mizze x


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got my next one at 28 weeks, then 31 and 34 weeks.

It dose say you only get a 31 week app with your first baby.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ah that'll be why lozzy! Thanks! I keep forgettin us second times plus mums get left to get on with it!


----------



## ducky1502

My next midwife appt is just before 31 weeks.

As usual the topic has turned to food lol. Although I can't say anything.... I had a krispy creme donut for breakfast (and a banana) and a mcdonalds for lunch lol. OH had a day off so we went shopping for a few maternity bits for me. Got some maternity jeans from new look for £7 :thumbup:

Dinner will probably be beans on toast followed by another krispy creme yummmmmmmm!


----------



## cho

I have my anti-d tomorrow :(


----------



## mummyclo

Hmmm i wonder why my appointment is at 32 weeks :shrug:


----------



## ducky1502

c.holdway said:


> I have my anti-d tomorrow :(

Don't worry about it. I know you've had it before so know what it's like anyway but it will be over before you know it and then you can forget about it until baby is born and maybe all together :flower:


----------



## cho

omg krispy kreme we went on sat mmmm they let the kids have a free one on a weekend and they get to decorate it too.
I had a burger king at lunch, and just had waffles with egg and spaghetti nom nom nom


----------



## till bob

c.holdway said:


> i has sausage, mash, peas and gravy last night :thumbup:
> Tonight i had pie, chips and peas was bit pants, would rather have had a mc'd

how strange i had made sausage mash peas and gravy for tilly last nite lol
iv caught up with sum posts but theres to many hope everyones feelin ok today im not 2 bad had 12 hours sleep last nite and still woke up knackered i did get up about 10 times for a wee tho so maybe it was that i think iv got a cold comin 2 which is crap must be the change in weather eh that we r all gettin ill hubbys been complainin of back ache for the last few months so went and had a back massage today he said it was amazin and booked another for next week im so jealous as my siatica is awful at the min jammy git xx


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> I have my anti-d tomorrow :(
> 
> Don't worry about it. I know you've had it before so know what it's like anyway but it will be over before you know it and then you can forget about it until baby is born and maybe all together :flower:Click to expand...

yer i just remember the sting !!!!!


----------



## cho

till bob said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> i has sausage, mash, peas and gravy last night :thumbup:
> Tonight i had pie, chips and peas was bit pants, would rather have had a mc'd
> 
> how strange i had made sausage mash peas and gravy for tilly last nite lol
> iv caught up with sum posts but theres to many hope everyones feelin ok today im not 2 bad had 12 hours sleep last nite and still woke up knackered i did get up about 10 times for a wee tho so maybe it was that i think iv got a cold comin 2 which is crap must be the change in weather eh that we r all gettin ill hubbys been complainin of back ache for the last few months so went and had a back massage today he said it was amazin and booked another for next week im so jealous as my siatica is awful at the min jammy git xxClick to expand...

Why dont you have a massage ?


----------



## Mizze

Oooh forgot to say I had a lovely cuddle with a gorgeous 3 week old boy called Edward earlier - his Mum brought him to work to see his Nan who works with me - oh he was so lovely

And so small

And so fragile

And im brickin it now


Arrgh Im going to have to look after one of those and I dont know how!!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

You'll be a wonderful mummy Mizze you wait and see :flower:

I am seeing my midwife tomorrow at 27w 2d. It should be 28w but she's on holiday next week and I also haven't seen her since 16 weeks. I am wondering how frequent they will become from now on!! :shrug: I must remember to ask for the hip application form.

Only one week and one day until my 3/4 d scan :cloud9:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oh no till bob!! I think I'm gettin one too! Let's hope we both avoid a cold eh?? 

Charlotte I hope your anti d isn't too bad tomorrow! 

Ducky I've only ever had krispy creme once! There isnt one near me :(


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mizze you'll be just fine! The maternal instinct is amazin!! You just cope with the new lil person! 

I can't believe how close to 'the end' we are all gettin!!!

Butterfly yay for the countdown!!!


----------



## cho

Thnks Nikki, This was Bradley on sat at Krispy Kreme he looks like a baker :)


----------



## lozzy21

Whats a krispy creme?


----------



## nikki-lou25

It's a donut place lozzy!!

Aww how cute does Bradley look???


----------



## lozzy21

Never heard of it lol


----------



## cho

Its american There doughnuts are the best, they sometimes have like a box bit in tesco that you can buy them from


----------



## Nut_Shake

Mmmm krispy kremes... I'd be very happy with a 12 box of warm original glazed right now!

Hello everyone! Thought i'd pop in to say hi! I'm off soon to dinner at a friends. We still have no kitchen and i can't handle living like this anymore!! The kitchen fitter has said it will be done by end of monday. I can't friggin wait!

Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> You'll be a wonderful mummy Mizze you wait and see :flower:
> 
> I am seeing my midwife tomorrow at 27w 2d. It should be 28w but she's on holiday next week and I also haven't seen her since 16 weeks. I am wondering how frequent they will become from now on!! :shrug: I must remember to ask for the hip application form.
> 
> Only one week and one day until my 3/4 d scan :cloud9:

Thanks hon! Good luck for tomorrow - how come you didnt have a 25 wk appt? 



nikki-lou25 said:


> Mizze you'll be just fine! The maternal instinct is amazin!! You just cope with the new lil person!
> 
> I can't believe how close to 'the end' we are all gettin!!!
> 
> Butterfly yay for the countdown!!!

Thanks hon



c.holdway said:


> Thnks Nikki, This was Bradley on sat at Krispy Kreme he looks like a baker :)

Awwww hunny. isnt he a cutie!

Mizze


----------



## Mizze

Nut_Shake said:


> Mmmm krispy kremes... I'd be very happy with a 12 box of warm original glazed right now!
> 
> Hello everyone! Thought i'd pop in to say hi! I'm off soon to dinner at a friends. We still have no kitchen and i can't handle living like this anymore!! The kitchen fitter has said it will be done by end of monday. I can't friggin wait!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok xxxx

Hello :wave: 
nice new avatar photo! You look great

Shame about your kitchen though

Mizze


----------



## Xaviersmom

Mizze said:


> Oooh forgot to say I had a lovely cuddle with a gorgeous 3 week old boy called Edward earlier - his Mum brought him to work to see his Nan who works with me - oh he was so lovely
> 
> And so small
> 
> And so fragile
> 
> And im brickin it now
> 
> 
> Arrgh Im going to have to look after one of those and I dont know how!!!
> 
> Mizze xx

Aww mizze, you'll do just great! 

I simply cannot wait. I grow more excited by the day.


----------



## WILSMUM

nikki-lou25 said:


> Ooh I love dough balls!!! I want them now and I fancy pizza but my hubby is meant to be makin pasta n cheese sauce for me!
> 
> When's everyone seein midwife next? Pretty sure I'm not seein her til 34wks?? Seems a while! I will prob see her before then if anythin concerns me but just wondered!

I've got an appointment on tues at 31 wks then I think I go every 2 weeks after that for a couple of appointments then its weekly!!!

I was gonna say something else but baby brain and a 5 year old babbling in my ear I've completely forgotten!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Is it only 7?

I want to go to bed now


----------



## mummyclo

Off to pizza and cinema now :)
Speak to you ladies in the morning! :flower:


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> Is it only 7?
> 
> I want to go to bed now

I know, im like that, is everyone starting to feel uncomfortable,
The last few night when i am sat on the sofa i feel so uncomfy, i feel like i cant breath i think its cos im full from dinner too :(


----------



## lozzy21

I cant get comfy on the sofa unless im lying down. Unfortuatly i cant type while lying down.

Why dident we get sky in the bedroom :(


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lol looks like we're orderin pizza :haha:


----------



## Xaviersmom

lozzy21 said:


> I cant get comfy on the sofa unless im lying down. Unfortuatly i cant type while lying down.
> 
> Why dident we get sky in the bedroom :(

90% of the time, I am lying on my side on the couch with the laptop on its side.


----------



## Kerrieann

well we decided to go out for din instead, i had a rump steak salad with a blue cheese dressing and then a millionaires shortbread sundae, mmmmmmm!!!!

I havnt got an apt untill 34 weeks, i had one at 8, 16, 28, 34 and then thinkm its every 2 weeks hopefully!!

Good luck 2mor charlotte :thumbup:

These krispy kremes sound amazing!! Want some now but wouldnt have a clue where to go lol


----------



## lozzy21

Mmmmmmm steak, think il get OH to take me out for tea when he gets paid on friday.


Right im off to bed, see you friday when i finish my 24 hour shift


----------



## ducky1502

Krispy creme are amazing. Not many places have a shop though. Ive had three today lol oops!

Good luck tomorrow charlotte. You will be fine :)

For those of u who have been through this before..... Are there any good bits about being pregnant from now until the end?! Surely its just being tired, uncomfortable, peeing and stretchmarks from here....... The thought if it all just being downhill from here upsets me :(


----------



## Kerrieann

The good bit is you are getting really close to meeting the little person inside you!! Also the organising and sorting the nursery is fun i think, but other than that it gets pretty crap :hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

I hope the home stretch for all of us goes quickly.


----------



## xkirstyx

my next midwife app isnt ment to be till 34weeks but consulant wants me to get seen every 2weeks from now on!

kerri yay for being 30weeks, and ur dinner sounds amazing!


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm starting to feel uncomfy too - and i seem to get really restless legs around this time of the evening, so not only are my rubs killing but I'm constantly fidgeting my legs - I swear I must be driving DH mad!


I'm currently sliently fuming and biting my tongue as I seem to be being classed as the wicked step mother by DHs eldest daughter and some other women I don't know from adam (but am presuming is her aunt (mothers sister)) on facebook! 
I'm really trying to not get involved and stick my 2 penith worth in but its doing my head in being bitched about for something I've not done! And to have someone I don't know and have never met give an opinion on me!!!


----------



## Xaviersmom

ducky1502 said:


> For those of u who have been through this before..... Are there any good bits about being pregnant from now until the end?! Surely its just being tired, uncomfortable, peeing and stretchmarks from here....... The thought if it all just being downhill from here upsets me :(

Lie back and set something on your bump. Watch LO knock it off! Close your eyes and tune in to that wonderful little being you are creating. 

Taking a few minutes a day to feel that makes it all worth it.

I had a horrible day yesterday and if my MW had taken my BP, I'd have been in hospital. I laid on my couch and rubbed bio-oil into my tummy and felt LO going wild. Just that few minutes helped me smile and relax.


----------



## ducky1502

I'm beginning to think my skin isn't going to stretch much more without some serious stretchmarks appearing :( I hope I'm wrong and my skin suprises me lol.


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls, so much catching up to do again, I'm still behind!

Went to see new doctor yesterday and she was lovely. Was telling her that my doc in NY had said if baby was measuring over 7lb at end they wld have to do a c-section as I am so small (4ft10). New doctor said she'd not heard of that before and didnt see why that should be. She took my fundal height measurement though and her eyes nearly popped out of her head and booked me in for a us in 3 weeks! I took a guesstimate measurement when I got home and I think I'm measuring 3 weeks ahead...eek! I know baby has measured big at every scan, but even so!


----------



## calliebaby

I will never be able to catch up. I have been busy packing and painting to get our new house ready to move this weekend. I am exhausted!!! On a brighter note, this means that I have the nursery painted and ready for baby's stuff. 
Congrats on the new baby!!! I am so happy to hear that everything is going well.
Lovely 3d pics ladies!!! I love looking at all of them. I opted out on having one, so I am living vicariously through all of you. (hubby didn't want to see what our baby looks like until he is here. My mom even offered to pay for it). 
Well, I am off to pack and finish painting. I can't wait for this move to be over.


----------



## Mincholada

back from work and my calves (do u spell that like that???) are killing me. carried groceries and baby stuff up to my 3rd floor apartment yesterday and today at work i also had to climb a lot up and down the stairs. ready to fall into my bed in a second!

had my glucose test today. still think it's weird they made me fast for 8.5h. talked to my coworkers and both of them being pregnant did not have to fast. i got the orange flavor stuff... awful!!! like concentrated fanta that's been sitting open on the counter for too long and lost most of its fizz... yuck! the receptionist made me drink it in front of her!!! yeah right! as if i look like i'm going to water the next best flower plant in the waiting area with it...tzzzz.

after that i had my midwife appointment! i complained that i can never tell how baby is laying and so she felt more than she probably would have and told me baby is head down and also told me which way her back was turned! was sooo excited! now if only i could convince baby to stay that way.... :) fundus height measured perfectly on the dot. i'm now down to 2 week appointment intervals already!!! so next one will be at 30 +3, then 32 +3 etc.... aaaah! kinda scary!!!

i also reached my pre-pregnancy weight again today (after losing quite a bit in first tri). so now i gotta watch a little better what i eat to not put unnecessary weight on. no pizza or krispy kreme for me ;)

off to bed now. lovely day to all you ladies!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning ladies how ru all? Nice to hear from you mincholada! Glad ur apt went really well too :flower: It feels like ages until i get to see my midwife, im going to the birthing centre to "book in" with them next wednesday and as long as i dont go into labour before 37 weeks and after 41 weeks then i can still have baby there :happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I have my midwife appt this morning so I will catch up with you ladies later!!

I hope she doesn't start quizzing me on whether I've decided to have VBAC or CS? Please please don't let her start lecturing me!! :hissy:


----------



## Kerrieann

I dont think hey need to know untill ur 32/34 weeks do they? hope ur apt goes well x


----------



## WILSMUM

- Butterfly - said:


> I have my midwife appt this morning so I will catch up with you ladies later!!
> 
> I hope she doesn't start quizzing me on whether I've decided to have VBAC or CS? Please please don't let her start lecturing me!! :hissy:


My mw just said to me at one of my first appointments that I'd get the choice of cs or vbac and will have a consultant appointment at the hosp at 34/35 weeks to discuss and book cs if thats what i decide, i booked my consultant appointment after my 20 wk scan and the mw hasn't really mentioned anything about it since except to ask if i've got my cons appoint booked!


----------



## spencerbear

nikki-lou25 said:


> Ooh I love dough balls!!! I want them now and I fancy pizza but my hubby is meant to be makin pasta n cheese sauce for me!
> 
> When's everyone seein midwife next? Pretty sure I'm not seein her til 34wks?? Seems a while! I will prob see her before then if anythin concerns me but just wondered!

Im not seeing midwife until 31 weeks but then i am seeing consultant at 28 weeks and 32 weeks.



Mizze said:


> Oooh forgot to say I had a lovely cuddle with a gorgeous 3 week old boy called Edward earlier - his Mum brought him to work to see his Nan who works with me - oh he was so lovely
> 
> And so small
> 
> And so fragile
> 
> And im brickin it now
> 
> 
> Arrgh Im going to have to look after one of those and I dont know how!!!
> 
> Mizze xx

You will be a great mum mizze and it just comes to you x x



c.holdway said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Is it only 7?
> 
> I want to go to bed now
> 
> I know, im like that, is everyone starting to feel uncomfortable,
> The last few night when i am sat on the sofa i feel so uncomfy, i feel like i cant breath i think its cos im full from dinner too :(Click to expand...

I always get like that when im sitting, evenings are the worst after dinner. I feel bloated then for the rest of the night, good thing is though that it makes me not want anything sweet :haha:

Well today i think im going to do some housework and then go for a carvery with one of the november ladies.....should hopefully be a nice relaxing afternoon. Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies ! you guys talk so much I can never catch up LOL
It's mine and Mizze's at day in 2nd tri !! :happydance: and i have a fatter baby today woohoo ! and a new flower !! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Ness im sure you can get gluten free pizza bases, im sure FIL had had some in

you can hun but they're horrid - they're not tasty and doughy like normal pizza they're chewy and like cardboard and crumble to pieces :cry: 

Pizza is my fave food too it sucks!! 



mummyclo said:


> :rofl:
> Everyone is having pizza! :haha:

I made a curry! Jalfrezi from scratch OH loves my curries! 



nikki-lou25 said:


> Ooh I love dough balls!!! I want them now and I fancy pizza but my hubby is meant to be makin pasta n cheese sauce for me!
> 
> When's everyone seein midwife next? Pretty sure I'm not seein her til 34wks?? Seems a while! I will prob see her before then if anythin concerns me but just wondered!

I've got my next appt on Tuesday at 28+4 and the next I will have is at 32 weeks :thumbup: 



c.holdway said:


> I have my anti-d tomorrow :(

I've got mine on Tuesday :( ugh have to have two at my PCT area! 



mummyclo said:


> Hmmm i wonder why my appointment is at 32 weeks :shrug:

mine is 32 weeks after this appt at 28 weeks hun!


----------



## Nessicle

I missed a few posts from last night but they're probably all about food anyway :haha: 

Went over to my sisters to take her belated birthday present as she was away in Turkey for her birthday. She bought me a Beatrix Potter Baby Record book from the place Beatrix Potter was from in the Lake District! It's lovely! She's determined to try and squeeze baby's name out of me too for a personalised present she wants to get for Ava but I've told her no chance lol! 

Had a nightmare morning, went to draw some money out from my bank accout so I could pay bus fare and eek - only £7 in my account!! If I haven't got my HIP grant in my account by Monday I'm bloody calling them up - says to allow 4 weeks on the form but if everyone else got theirs in less than 2 weeks I'm well annoyed lol! 

Baby's head is right in my stomach all the time now I've started feeling sick a lot I don't think I'll be surprised if she doesnt turn ya know, I know there is still lots of time for her to turn but she's been breech for 3 weeks now and most people on the forum who's baby was breech at 28 weeks didnt turn....

I actually dont mind if I have to have a c-sec - don't really mind whether it's that or vaginal anyway as long as she gets here safe, least it will be Christmas so all my family will be off work to help out so that's a plus!


----------



## Nut_Shake

calliebaby said:


> I will never be able to catch up. I have been busy packing and painting to get our new house ready to move this weekend. I am exhausted!!! On a brighter note, this means that I have the nursery painted and ready for baby's stuff.
> Congrats on the new baby!!! I am so happy to hear that everything is going well.
> Lovely 3d pics ladies!!! I love looking at all of them. I opted out on having one, so I am living vicariously through all of you. (hubby didn't want to see what our baby looks like until he is here. My mom even offered to pay for it).
> Well, I am off to pack and finish painting. I can't wait for this move to be over.

My LORD! You are superwoman, how the hell you are packing and moving right now i don't know, i had 3 people help me pack just the kitchen up for it to get done and i was dying! At least everything will be fresh and new for bubby :)



Mincholada said:


> back from work and my calves (do u spell that like that???) are killing me. carried groceries and baby stuff up to my 3rd floor apartment yesterday and today at work i also had to climb a lot up and down the stairs. ready to fall into my bed in a second!
> 
> had my glucose test today. still think it's weird they made me fast for 8.5h. talked to my coworkers and both of them being pregnant did not have to fast. i got the orange flavor stuff... awful!!! like concentrated fanta that's been sitting open on the counter for too long and lost most of its fizz... yuck! the receptionist made me drink it in front of her!!! yeah right! as if i look like i'm going to water the next best flower plant in the waiting area with it...tzzzz.
> 
> after that i had my midwife appointment! i complained that i can never tell how baby is laying and so she felt more than she probably would have and told me baby is head down and also told me which way her back was turned! was sooo excited! now if only i could convince baby to stay that way.... :) fundus height measured perfectly on the dot. i'm now down to 2 week appointment intervals already!!! so next one will be at 30 +3, then 32 +3 etc.... aaaah! kinda scary!!!
> 
> i also reached my pre-pregnancy weight again today (after losing quite a bit in first tri). so now i gotta watch a little better what i eat to not put unnecessary weight on. no pizza or krispy kreme for me ;)
> 
> off to bed now. lovely day to all you ladies!!!

8.5 hours?!??! I can't go 2 hours without having to eat!! Jeez!! I have my glucose test early oct.



- Butterfly - said:


> I have my midwife appt this morning so I will catch up with you ladies later!!
> 
> I hope she doesn't start quizzing me on whether I've decided to have VBAC or CS? Please please don't let her start lecturing me!! :hissy:

Hope all goes well!! xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nessicle said:


> I missed a few posts from last night but they're probably all about food anyway :haha:
> 
> Went over to my sisters to take her belated birthday present as she was away in Turkey for her birthday. She bought me a Beatrix Potter Baby Record book from the place Beatrix Potter was from in the Lake District! It's lovely! She's determined to try and squeeze baby's name out of me too for a personalised present she wants to get for Ava but I've told her no chance lol!
> 
> Had a nightmare morning, went to draw some money out from my bank accout so I could pay bus fare and eek - only £7 in my account!! If I haven't got my HIP grant in my account by Monday I'm bloody calling them up - says to allow 4 weeks on the form but if everyone else got theirs in less than 2 weeks I'm well annoyed lol!
> 
> Baby's head is right in my stomach all the time now I've started feeling sick a lot I don't think I'll be surprised if she doesnt turn ya know, I know there is still lots of time for her to turn but she's been breech for 3 weeks now and most people on the forum who's baby was breech at 28 weeks didnt turn....
> 
> I actually dont mind if I have to have a c-sec - don't really mind whether it's that or vaginal anyway as long as she gets here safe, least it will be Christmas so all my family will be off work to help out so that's a plus!

I havent applied for mine yet! I have a scan next week so will ask reception about it, i dont get a 28 week midwife appt tho cos im having twins apparently. December is such a good time for our bubs to come!! Means more people are off work over xmas and new year to help us!! Good timing everyone, haha!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Nat what a lovely avatar! your bump has grown heaps !!


----------



## mummyclo

Morning :flower:
Hope everyone is ok :)
Had a lovely meal and cinema last night :happydance:
Just got a bit of washing to do today :(


----------



## Nessicle

yeah exactly Nat! Plenty of people to help out if I end up having a c-sec and mum will be off work and so will OH for sure so I'm not worried about recovery time or anything either way! 

I need that HIP grant to come through tbh to pay the credit card bill tomorrow for the nursery furniture I bought on it grr will have to pay it out of my wages otherwise! :growl: 

Nat you look fab honey I agree with wishingforbub!


----------



## ducky1502

Morning all. I don't have anything planned today :( although I need to clean the house, do some washing etc I think today could end up being a fat lazy day lol.

Ness I can't believe your grant hasn't come through when everyone elses seems to have come through so quickly.


----------



## Mizze

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies ! you guys talk so much I can never catch up LOL
> It's mine and Mizze's at day in 2nd tri !! :happydance: and i have a fatter baby today woohoo ! and a new flower !! xxx

Ooh do we get a fat baby today! :yipee: YAY!!! FAT BABY!!!! And Third Tri officially tomorrow :happydance:



ducky1502 said:


> Morning all. I don't have anything planned today :( although I need to clean the house, do some washing etc I think today could end up being a fat lazy day lol.
> 
> Ness I can't believe your grant hasn't come through when everyone elses seems to have come through so quickly.

Morning all, 

I am home for a week now but have much to do for DH business which frankly im not looking forward to but must be done. :( 

Am waiting for Amazon to deliver my baby books too which will be very exciting

Im feeling terribly smug because I have been swimming this morning with my Mum - first time out for my maternity swimming costume - :wohoo: I loved it - shame I could fall asleep right now but too much to do!! Must get some housework done to the dust balls are beginning to breed im sure of it....
Hope all are well - Ness im feeling more and more sick again - serious bout of nausea again this morning - its definately getting worse again - Eeeeek!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

This hip grant thing sounds very annoying!! I've left it quite late, dunno if ill even get mine! Although i didnt even know about it until i saw you guys talking about it, lol.

ducky - Give the place a ten minute hoover and quick dust, then make the rest of the day a lazy day!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Mizze said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I am home for a week now but have much to do for DH business which frankly im not looking forward to but must be done. :(
> 
> Am waiting for Amazon to deliver my baby books too which will be very exciting
> 
> Im feeling terribly smug because I have been swimming this morning with my Mum - first time out for my maternity swimming costume - :wohoo: I loved it - shame I could fall asleep right now but too much to do!! Must get some housework done to the dust balls are beginning to breed im sure of it....
> Hope all are well - Ness im feeling more and more sick again - serious bout of nausea again this morning - its definately getting worse again - Eeeeek!!
> 
> Mizze xx

Which books did you order? Well done for going swimming! I've been a lazy lump, and i cant actually swim so wouldnt be able to go anyway!

Bloody housework, i usually spend my life cleaning my place. Very very thankful that hubs has decided to get me a cleaner now. Not sure if he's done it to help me though, maybe more so for himself cos hes a clean freak and knows i just wont do it when the babies come!


----------



## ducky1502

Nut_Shake said:


> This hip grant thing sounds very annoying!! I've left it quite late, dunno if ill even get mine! Although i didnt even know about it until i saw you guys talking about it, lol.
> 
> ducky - Give the place a ten minute hoover and quick dust, then make the rest of the day a lazy day!!

You still have time to claim it don't worry.

Well a leisurely breakfast and cuppa, followed by a shower n getting ready slowly sounds good to me. I don't mind tidying and cleaning when I get into it, it's motivating myself to actually START that's the hard bit lol.


----------



## Mizze

Nat I would LOVE a cleaner but mainly cos im lazy DH is a bit of a clean freak under normal circumstances - he washed the kitchen vertical blinds the other sunday bless im!!! 

I have ordered Secrets of the Baby Whisperer by Tracy Hogg and the Babycare bible by Dr Tony Waterson - both had good Amazon reviews and to be honest I havent read much yet on when the baby will be here so I thought it was a good idea to get started!! 
You should be fine about the HIP - you have to send it off within a certain number of days of getting it signed but if you havent had the form yet that shouldnt be an issue. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> Morning all. I don't have anything planned today :( although I need to clean the house, do some washing etc I think today could end up being a fat lazy day lol.
> 
> Ness I can't believe your grant hasn't come through when everyone elses seems to have come through so quickly.

I know! I will chase it on Monday for sure if it's not here by then!


----------



## mummyclo

ducky1502 said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> This hip grant thing sounds very annoying!! I've left it quite late, dunno if ill even get mine! Although i didnt even know about it until i saw you guys talking about it, lol.
> 
> ducky - Give the place a ten minute hoover and quick dust, then make the rest of the day a lazy day!!
> 
> You still have time to claim it don't worry.
> 
> Well a leisurely breakfast and cuppa, followed by a shower n getting ready slowly sounds good to me. I don't mind tidying and cleaning when I get into it, it's motivating myself to actually START that's the hard bit lol.Click to expand...

Agree! I can never get motivated to start either :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

oooh a lazy day sounds amazing....I'm soo looking forward to finishing work and just relaxing before she gets here. I'm so tired :( work is hard now and I've got another 8 weeks to goo eek! 

Those books sound good Mizze! i want "What to Expect: The First Year" gonna buy that for when I'm on mat leave :thumbup:

We have so much decorating to do in the house and no money to do it - it looks like crap wall paper is coming off the walls and we have condensation damp in certain areas! We can't even get cavity wall insulation because the walls are too thin. 

I do worry about baby being affected by any condensation and damp though obviously we bleach it off the walls when it comes back - it's worse in winter, it's quite a cold house too! 

The bathroom is horrible and needs so much doing to it I seriously don't know what possessed OH to buy the house - it's tiny for the amount he paid (before he met me) and it needs tons doing to it, he was a bachelor before he met me and he's shite at DIY so he's obviously not done anything to improve it lol x


----------



## ducky1502

Nessicle said:


> oooh a lazy day sounds amazing....I'm soo looking forward to finishing work and just relaxing before she gets here. I'm so tired :( work is hard now and I've got another 8 weeks to goo eek!
> 
> Those books sound good Mizze! i want "What to Expect: The First Year" gonna buy that for when I'm on mat leave :thumbup:
> 
> We have so much decorating to do in the house and no money to do it - it looks like crap wall paper is coming off the walls and we have condensation damp in certain areas! We can't even get cavity wall insulation because the walls are too thin.
> 
> I do worry about baby being affected by any condensation and damp though obviously we bleach it off the walls when it comes back - it's worse in winter, it's quite a cold house too!
> 
> The bathroom is horrible and needs so much doing to it I seriously don't know what possessed OH to buy the house - it's tiny for the amount he paid (before he met me) and it needs tons doing to it, he was a bachelor before he met me and he's shite at DIY so he's obviously not done anything to improve it lol x

This is why we decided to rent rather than buy for now. We can get a much nicer house for the monthly payments than if we were to buy one. Obviously there are lots of downsides to renting too. In a lot of ways you're MUCH better off even though things may not be perfect.

Don't worry about Ava though, she will be JUST as happy in that house being loved as she would be buckingham palace being loved. :flower:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Mizze said:


> Nat I would LOVE a cleaner but mainly cos im lazy DH is a bit of a clean freak under normal circumstances - he washed the kitchen vertical blinds the other sunday bless im!!!
> 
> I have ordered Secrets of the Baby Whisperer by Tracy Hogg and the Babycare bible by Dr Tony Waterson - both had good Amazon reviews and to be honest I havent read much yet on when the baby will be here so I thought it was a good idea to get started!!
> You should be fine about the HIP - you have to send it off within a certain number of days of getting it signed but if you havent had the form yet that shouldnt be an issue.
> 
> Mizze xx

i've heard a lot about the tracey hogg book. Ive also heard a lot about miss fords book (we arent allowed to write her name, i tried once and my post got declined! Admin sent me a message saying she doesnt allow her name mentioned on forums :huh:)

I wanted to get one but am not sure if they will benefit me with the twins, and im not sure about the kind of way i want to do things ; traceys way or ginas way, its so confusing!

And my hubby has never washed a spoon in his life, we need a cleaner as he doesnt do a thing around the house so everything (including cooking) gets left to me, he ends up breaking things!! Although i cant really complain bless him, he works very hard :)


----------



## mummyclo

Ducky is right! As long as she has lots of love and its not too cold, she will be very happy :)


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> This is why we decided to rent rather than buy for now. We can get a much nicer house for the monthly payments than if we were to buy one. Obviously there are lots of downsides to renting too. In a lot of ways you're MUCH better off even though things may not be perfect.
> 
> Don't worry about Ava though, she will be JUST as happy in that house being loved as she would be buckingham palace being loved. :flower:




mummyclo said:


> Ducky is right! As long as she has lots of love and its not too cold, she will be very happy :)

Aww thank you guys :flower: I'm forcing OH to have the heating on lol

I think this is the only country where people are obsessed with buying houses they call renting "dead money" but before meeting OH I always rented - any problems = call your landlord! Much easier than having to fork out for it yourself! Just then of course you risk having a crappy landlord but I think most of the time they're quite good. I'm really grateful to have a roof over my head of course and OH's mum and dad are quite well off so we'd never go without or if we needed something desperately then they'd buy it for us. I think it will be better once OH agrees to put the heating on when Ava arrives lol it will stop the condensation from becoming too much of a problem. I think we're going to buy a dehumidifier for our bedroom too it seems to be the worse affected - Ava's room has none though and it's so warm and cosy! 

I think this might be my nesting kicking in - I just want the house to be perfect for her! xx


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze forgot to say yay for fat baby and congrats on 3rd tri :happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

I really should stop reading anything baby related now.... it's just scaring me :(

Was just reading about breastfeeding on this forum. Women talking about babies feeding every 2hrs for the first 5 months!!!! Or that they won't sleep without being attached to the breast. Or feeding every 2 hrs during the day and then ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL night :( I'm aware baby will need feeding every 2hrs and there may be times of cluster feeding but I was prepared for this for like 6 weeks or so..... not 5 months!

It doesn't help that my friend just had a baby and she never ever sleeps, baby feeds every 1-2hrs and then is awake constantly from 11pm-5am and screams if she is ever put down. She is only a month old but I think I'd be a crying mess if that happened to me. 

Everything scares me now lol!


----------



## Nessicle

try not to worry ducky - I'm adamant that if my girl is whiney and crying a lot or I can't manage on constant feeds then I'll back up with formula - I won't let anyone make me feel like a failure if that's the case and you shouldn't worry about not coping hun you will be absolutely fine - definitely keep an open mind on formula top up feeds especially during the night or evening when OH can help out too. 

My mums friends little boy was crying constantly and wanted to feed constantly so mum suggested she try him with a formula bottle before bed and he's sleeping so much better and she's a happier mommy now so that's very important!


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Those books sound good Mizze! i want "What to Expect: The First Year" gonna buy that for when I'm on mat leave :thumbup:




Nut_Shake said:


> *i've heard a lot about the tracey hogg book. Ive also heard a lot about miss fords book (we arent allowed to write her name, i tried once and my post got declined! Admin sent me a message saying she doesnt allow her name mentioned on forums )
> 
> I wanted to get one but am not sure if they will benefit me with the twins, and im not sure about the kind of way i want to do things ; traceys way or ginas way, its so confusing!*
> And my hubby has never washed a spoon in his life, we need a cleaner as he doesnt do a thing around the house so everything (including cooking) gets left to me, he ends up breaking things!! Although i cant really complain bless him, he works very hard :)

Ness, that book sounds good too. I have heard many many things about Miss Ford's methods - I even have the book (second hand from my sister) but I suspect I will be more inclined to use Tracey's method instead. Although I know of one Mum who stuck rigidly to GF's method and loved it. But my sister hated it - she said it just stressed her and the baby out and it was horrible - I am a more "go with the flow" person than a regimented person so I think Tracy is more likely to suit me 



mummyclo said:


> Ducky is right! As long as she has lots of love and its not too cold, she will be very happy :)

Absolutely right!! 



ducky1502 said:


> I really should stop reading anything baby related now.... it's just scaring me :(
> 
> Was just reading about breastfeeding on this forum. Women talking about babies feeding every 2hrs for the first 5 months!!!! Or that they won't sleep without being attached to the breast. Or feeding every 2 hrs during the day and then ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL night :( I'm aware baby will need feeding every 2hrs and there may be times of cluster feeding but I was prepared for this for like 6 weeks or so..... not 5 months!
> 
> It doesn't help that my friend just had a baby and she never ever sleeps, baby feeds every 1-2hrs and then is awake constantly from 11pm-5am and screams if she is ever put down. She is only a month old but I think I'd be a crying mess if that happened to me.
> 
> Everything scares me now lol!

Oh Ducky me too - there will always be horror stories (or what we think of as horror stories) and funnily enough it those we remember not the ones where the Mum's say "oh it was fine, after a few weeks we really got a routine going and baby was sleeping 7hrs a night after a couple of months...." 


Nessicle said:


> try not to worry ducky - I'm adamant that if my girl is whiney and crying a lot or I can't manage on constant feeds *then I'll back up with formula *- I won't let anyone make me feel like a failure if that's the case and you shouldn't worry about not coping hun you will be absolutely fine - definitely keep an open mind on formula top up feeds especially during the night or evening when OH can help out too.
> 
> My mums friends little boy was crying constantly and wanted to feed constantly so mum suggested she try him with a formula bottle before bed and *he's sleeping so much better and she's a happier mommy now so that's very important!*

Me too and damn right. I am not a failure if Caitlyn and I cant breastfeed - I am NOT. I will tryand I really want to do it and I know it will take some time (several weeks possibly) but if I need to combination feed or if she cant suckle (and some babies cant) then I will use formula. As long as Caitlyn is healthy and Im getting some rest -thats the most important thing

Right need to get off backside and do some housework while im waiting for DH to come home. 
Mizze xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

ducky1502 said:


> I really should stop reading anything baby related now.... it's just scaring me :(
> 
> Was just reading about breastfeeding on this forum. Women talking about babies feeding every 2hrs for the first 5 months!!!! Or that they won't sleep without being attached to the breast. Or feeding every 2 hrs during the day and then ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL night :( I'm aware baby will need feeding every 2hrs and there may be times of cluster feeding but I was prepared for this for like 6 weeks or so..... not 5 months!
> 
> It doesn't help that my friend just had a baby and she never ever sleeps, baby feeds every 1-2hrs and then is awake constantly from 11pm-5am and screams if she is ever put down. She is only a month old but I think I'd be a crying mess if that happened to me.
> 
> Everything scares me now lol!

Hmm... and i'm having 2... :argh:


----------



## mummyclo

I agree, it is more than acceptable to try and not be able to and then use formula! I wouldn't feel guilt about it! My mum tryed with my brother after succesfully doing it with me and my sister, but he was starving and she was amazed how much happier he was on the formula :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

I keep thinking about breastfeeding, stressing myself out cos so many twin mums can't produce enough milk to feed both. I suppose theres not much i can do if i dont, will just have to use formula. I think the quicker i come to terms with that the less ill think about it!!


----------



## ducky1502

I guess no one has a crystal ball... we can't look into the future so we will all just have to wait and see. Although, I would most certainly pay a lot of money to take a little peak into a crystal ball :rofl:


----------



## mummyclo

Nut_Shake said:


> I keep thinking about breastfeeding, stressing myself out cos so many twin mums can't produce enough milk to feed both. I suppose theres not much i can do if i dont, will just have to use formula. I think the quicker i come to terms with that the less ill think about it!!

My midwife told me that when your milk comes in (if all is normal) that you will have enough milk to feed 5 babies!! But your body gets used to the amount your baby needs (clever).
So if you are feeding twins your body will continue to make that much milk, and if your feeding one, your body slows down production to suit your baby :)


----------



## mummyclo

ducky1502 said:


> I guess no one has a crystal ball... we can't look into the future so we will all just have to wait and see. Although, I would most certainly pay a lot of money to take a little peak into a crystal ball :rofl:

How much do they charge :rofl:


----------



## Nut_Shake

mummyclo said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I keep thinking about breastfeeding, stressing myself out cos so many twin mums can't produce enough milk to feed both. I suppose theres not much i can do if i dont, will just have to use formula. I think the quicker i come to terms with that the less ill think about it!!
> 
> My midwife told me that when your milk comes in (if all is normal) that you will have enough milk to feed 5 babies!! But your body gets used to the amount your baby needs (clever).
> So if you are feeding twins your body will continue to make that much milk, and if your feeding one, your body slows down production to suit your baby :)Click to expand...

Ahh i see! Well that's very clever!!

Has anyone heard that if you have a c-section, because you haven't given birth 'naturally' your body ends up not realising you've given birth and your milk doesnt come in?! I've been looking around and not found much about it. I do know people who have had c-sections with no issues breastfeeding, but just wondering if anyone had heard of this...


----------



## ducky1502

Nut_Shake said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I keep thinking about breastfeeding, stressing myself out cos so many twin mums can't produce enough milk to feed both. I suppose theres not much i can do if i dont, will just have to use formula. I think the quicker i come to terms with that the less ill think about it!!
> 
> My midwife told me that when your milk comes in (if all is normal) that you will have enough milk to feed 5 babies!! But your body gets used to the amount your baby needs (clever).
> So if you are feeding twins your body will continue to make that much milk, and if your feeding one, your body slows down production to suit your baby :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh i see! Well that's very clever!!
> 
> Has anyone heard that if you have a c-section, because you haven't given birth 'naturally' your body ends up not realising you've given birth and your milk doesnt come in?! I've been looking around and not found much about it. I do know people who have had c-sections with no issues breastfeeding, but just wondering if anyone had heard of this...Click to expand...

I've never heard of this before :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

I think it takes a little longer than a natural Nat, but it does stil come in :)
I think they can do stuff to stimulate it like skin to skin contact etc :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

K thanks, thought maybe i was reading a little too much into it!

Now im praying i get my c-section and they don't say no to me :(


----------



## - Butterfly -

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies ! you guys talk so much I can never catch up LOL
> It's mine and Mizze's at day in 2nd tri !! :happydance: and i have a fatter baby today woohoo ! and a new flower !! xxx

 wooo hoo to wishing and Mizze :happydance:



Kerrieann said:


> I dont think hey need to know untill ur 32/34 weeks do they? hope ur apt goes well x

 She didn't ask me thankfully!!



Nessicle said:


> I made a curry! Jalfrezi from scratch OH loves my curries!

Ohh sounds yummy - could you let me have your recipe please :thumbup:



Nessicle said:


> I missed a few posts from last night but they're probably all about food anyway :haha:
> 
> Went over to my sisters to take her belated birthday present as she was away in Turkey for her birthday. She bought me a Beatrix Potter Baby Record book from the place Beatrix Potter was from in the Lake District! It's lovely! She's determined to try and squeeze baby's name out of me too for a personalised present she wants to get for Ava but I've told her no chance lol!
> 
> Had a nightmare morning, went to draw some money out from my bank accout so I could pay bus fare and eek - only £7 in my account!! If I haven't got my HIP grant in my account by Monday I'm bloody calling them up - says to allow 4 weeks on the form but if everyone else got theirs in less than 2 weeks I'm well annoyed lol!
> 
> Baby's head is right in my stomach all the time now I've started feeling sick a lot I don't think I'll be surprised if she doesnt turn ya know, I know there is still lots of time for her to turn but she's been breech for 3 weeks now and most people on the forum who's baby was breech at 28 weeks didnt turn....
> 
> I actually dont mind if I have to have a c-sec - don't really mind whether it's that or vaginal anyway as long as she gets here safe, least it will be Christmas so all my family will be off work to help out so that's a plus!

 I honestly don't think you need to be worried just yet. I was checked today and Rosie is lying just as I thought - head just above my belly button and then curled round with her back and bum transverse across the bottom of my uterus. :shrug:



wishingforbub said:


> Nat what a lovely avatar! your bump has grown heaps !!

 Nat you look absolutely BEAUTIFUL :flower:



mummyclo said:


> Morning :flower:
> Hope everyone is ok :)
> Had a lovely meal and cinema last night :happydance:
> Just got a bit of washing to do today :(

 Aww glad you had a good time :hugs:



ducky1502 said:


> Morning all. I don't have anything planned today :( although I need to clean the house, do some washing etc I think today could end up being a fat lazy day lol.
> 
> Ness I can't believe your grant hasn't come through when everyone elses seems to have come through so quickly.

 I had a lazy day yesterday - really need to get my bum into gear today!!



Mizze said:


> [
> 
> Morning all,
> 
> I am home for a week now but have much to do for DH business which frankly im not looking forward to but must be done. :(
> 
> Am waiting for Amazon to deliver my baby books too which will be very exciting
> 
> Im feeling terribly smug because I have been swimming this morning with my Mum - first time out for my maternity swimming costume - :wohoo: I loved it - shame I could fall asleep right now but too much to do!! Must get some housework done to the dust balls are beginning to breed im sure of it....
> Hope all are well - Ness im feeling more and more sick again - serious bout of nausea again this morning - its definately getting worse again - Eeeeek!!
> 
> Mizze xx

 aww Mizze - I hope the sickness goes away for you :kiss:



Nut_Shake said:


> This hip grant thing sounds very annoying!! I've left it quite late, dunno if ill even get mine! Although i didnt even know about it until i saw you guys talking about it, lol.
> 
> ducky - Give the place a ten minute hoover and quick dust, then make the rest of the day a lazy day!!

 It was only mentioned to me by mw this morning at my 28 week appt and she gave me the form :thumbup:



Mizze said:


> Nat I would LOVE a cleaner but mainly cos im lazy DH is a bit of a clean freak under normal circumstances - he washed the kitchen vertical blinds the other sunday bless im!!!
> 
> I have ordered Secrets of the Baby Whisperer by Tracy Hogg and the Babycare bible by Dr Tony Waterson - both had good Amazon reviews and to be honest I havent read much yet on when the baby will be here so I thought it was a good idea to get started!!
> You should be fine about the HIP - you have to send it off within a certain number of days of getting it signed but if you havent had the form yet that shouldnt be an issue.
> 
> Mizze xx

 how did he wash the blinds? I have vertical blinds too and the bathroom ones smell a bit - like musty from where water has splashed on them :shrug:



Nut_Shake said:


> [also heard a lot about miss fords book (we arent allowed to write her name, i tried once and my post got declined! Admin sent me a message saying she doesnt allow her name mentioned on forums :huh:)
> 
> I wanted to get one but am not sure if they will benefit me with the twins, and im not sure about the kind of way i want to do things ; traceys way or ginas way, its so confusing!
> 
> And my hubby has never washed a spoon in his life, we need a cleaner as he doesnt do a thing around the house so everything (including cooking) gets left to me, he ends up breaking things!! Although i cant really complain bless him, he works very hard :)

 why is that :shrug:



Nut_Shake said:


> I keep thinking about breastfeeding, stressing myself out cos so many twin mums can't produce enough milk to feed both. I suppose theres not much i can do if i dont, will just have to use formula. I think the quicker i come to terms with that the less ill think about it!!

 you'll be fine hun and if you're not then go to your doctors and request Domperidone - it will help you produce more milk if you need it. Mollie couldn't suckle on me after 8 weeks so I started expressing 5 times a day which was really hard going but the Domperidone helped my milk come in and I ended up being able to express loads and freeze it too :thumbup:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nut_Shake said:


> [Has anyone heard that if you have a c-section, because you haven't given birth 'naturally' your body ends up not realising you've given birth and your milk doesnt come in?! I've been looking around and not found much about it. I do know people who have had c-sections with no issues breastfeeding, but just wondering if anyone had heard of this...

 I had a c section with Mollie and my milk did come in - unfortunately because of her condition she wasn't sucking hard enough and my milk started to wain but I took tablets to help it come back in. You don't need to worry - worrying makes it worse I found.



Nut_Shake said:


> K thanks, thought maybe i was reading a little too much into it!
> 
> Now im praying i get my c-section and they don't say no to me :(

 Would you not consider a natural birth if the consultant tells you babies are in a really good position? :shrug:


----------



## Nut_Shake

And i wanted to share the pig sty i am living in at the moment. I want to cry!

One side of kitchen
https://i51.tinypic.com/2rdkw2r.jpg

Other side
https://i56.tinypic.com/2viia3c.jpg

My poor living room!
https://i52.tinypic.com/24p9fzc.jpg

Hence why i am stuck in my bedroom! I'm wondering why the hell we bothered doing it now... Poooooo!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Butterfly, thats good to know. I do hope i can, im sure it will be fine, im way too much of a stresshead! 
And honestly, with everything i have seen regarding multiples i dont think i will be considering natural, i just dont want to go down that route, ive found that its far riskier for the babies. I still have every intention of pushing for a c-section, however i will definitely hear the doctor and midwife out when it comes to discussing all options with them


----------



## - Butterfly -

Well I saw my midwife this morning and all was well. She saw in my notes that the placenta is covering cervix and didn't even mention vbac or c section. She did my fundal measurement and it was spot on at 27 and half. She filled in my hip form too. She said she would normally see me next at 34 weeks but as I've got my scan and consultant appt then she has booked me to see her in 4 weeks at 31 weeks!! 

Rosie is lying transverse across the bottom of my uterus with her head up just past my belly button. MW said that she's being a good girl staying away from my cervix/placenta with it being praevia!!

I've got soooo much to do today and don't know where to start :dohh:


----------



## mummyclo

Aww Nat poor you!! But just think, soon enough you will have a beautiful new kitchen!
xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nut_Shake said:


> Butterfly, thats good to know. I do hope i can, im sure it will be fine, im way too much of a stresshead!
> And honestly, with everything i have seen regarding multiples i dont think i will be considering natural, i just dont want to go down that route, ive found that its far riskier for the babies. I still have every intention of pushing for a c-section, however i will definitely hear the doctor and midwife out when it comes to discussing all options with them

 
Aww wish I lived nearer to you so my DH could fit your kitchen for you. :hugs:

I totally understand where you're coming from. It's good to hear what the professionals have to say though too so well done for being prepared to listen to what they say. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

Im guna watch a film and have some popcorn AGAIN! :haha:


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> wooo hoo to wishing and Mizze :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Nat I would LOVE a cleaner but mainly cos im lazy DH is a bit of a clean freak under normal circumstances - he washed the kitchen vertical blinds the other sunday bless im!!!
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> how did he wash the blinds? I have vertical blinds too and the bathroom ones smell a bit - like musty from where water has splashed on them :shrug:Click to expand...

Thank you! 

DH unclipped them at the top and just washed them gently with soapy water - they hang above the sink so it was quite easy I think - I dont exactly know because I was in bed resting and sneakily playing on here.

Nat - oh poor you - I remember when my house looked like that. Never mind hon, it will be done soon and in time for your babies to come. :hugs:

Butterfly - glad all went well with the midwife. I cant wait for my 28 wk appt so I can see how Caitlyn is lying!! :happydance:

Must Must Must remember to check out blood clinic days to get my 28 week bloods done too :sick: they can never find the vein though and it gets a bit uncomfortable....
Mizze x


----------



## Mizze

Mmmm just had poached eggs & marmite on toast for lunch with a glass of milk, think I will polish that off with a cuppa and a welshcake. 

Mizze


----------



## ducky1502

I'm off to drop off a film we rented last night so will probably pop to bakers oven or something and pick something up for lunch.... yum! :)


----------



## sazhuddy13

afternoon all, i have not been on here for ages so had a lot to catch up on. i have noticed that there has been another baby born on here does anyone know how mother and baby are? i have had my GTT this week on everyhting is fine so i now know i do not have big babies because of this. midwife did my fundal height measurement on monday and i am measuring at the top end of 30 when i am only 28 weeks. they advised me to see midwife at 31 weeks to keep an eye on this so i have made the appointment.x


----------



## Xaviersmom

Nut_Shake said:


> Well done for going swimming! I've been a lazy lump, and i cant actually swim so wouldnt be able to go anyway!

You don't need to swim laps or anything. I don't. Walking in the water or even just floating with one of those foam noodle things is heavenly. I've read that just walking in the water can help with things like fluid retention.



ducky1502 said:


> I really should stop reading anything baby related now.... it's just scaring me :(
> 
> Was just reading about breastfeeding on this forum. Women talking about babies feeding every 2hrs for the first 5 months!!!! Or that they won't sleep without being attached to the breast. Or feeding every 2 hrs during the day and then ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL night :( I'm aware baby will need feeding every 2hrs and there may be times of cluster feeding but I was prepared for this for like 6 weeks or so..... not 5 months!
> 
> It doesn't help that my friend just had a baby and she never ever sleeps, baby feeds every 1-2hrs and then is awake constantly from 11pm-5am and screams if she is ever put down. She is only a month old but I think I'd be a crying mess if that happened to me.
> 
> Everything scares me now lol!

Now Ducky... you know every baby is different. You could end up with a LO who sleeps through the night. As far as refusing to sleep w/out being attached to a breast, that's just comfort sucking and you could get a dummy for LO. Some people are against them, but if it gets me some sleep... why not? You'll do fine, no worries :hugs:

More cleaning for me today, have to get LO's room prepped for FIL to come paint for me. He's in his 70's and was practically begging for something to do to help, I didn't have the heart to say no.

LO decided it was playtime @ 5am when I got up to pee, so she was flipping and flopping and kicking for a good 1/2 hour straight. 

Congrats on the fat babies everyone.. we are so close to having ALL of the dreamers in 3rd tri! So exciting!


----------



## mummyclo

My LO is getting so big now! I remember when his kicks were little pops, and now they make my whole belly move! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

OMG I've just walked to H&M and Tesco and back to work (not even far away!) and I'm exhausted! I have to keep stopping to sit down because it's so tiring and because my back aches from just 10 minutes walking now! Told OH i'm not walking round the supermarket now for our weekly shop we'll have to do a month shop online instead and he'll have to shop for the fresh stuff we need each week, it's just too much now! 

I did get an ACE knitted dress from H&M maternity and a long sleeved maternity top that I can wear under dresses to adapt for winter! :thumbup: 

I swear when I get paid tomorrow I'm going to go mad online! he he! 

Glad all is well for the ladies who have had mw appts today!


----------



## Nessicle

Xaviersmom said:


> Now Ducky... you know every baby is different. You could end up with a LO who sleeps through the night. As far as refusing to sleep w/out being attached to a breast, that's just comfort sucking and you *could get a dummy for LO. Some people are against them, but if it gets me some sleep*... why not? You'll do fine, no worries :hugs:
> 
> More cleaning for me today, have to get LO's room prepped for FIL to come paint for me. He's in his 70's and was practically begging for something to do to help, I didn't have the heart to say no.
> 
> LO decided it was playtime @ 5am when I got up to pee, so she was flipping and flopping and kicking for a good 1/2 hour straight.
> 
> Congrats on the fat babies everyone.. we are so close to having ALL of the dreamers in 3rd tri! So exciting!

I've never understood that to be honest why some people are so firmly against them? :shrug: I'm sure they have their reasons but people have given babies dummies for years and there are no problems caused really like you say if it gives you some quiet time and just baby needing a comfort sucking motion then I say go for it! 

Ava has got about 10 dummies already lol


----------



## mummyclo

Have you got a bump support Ness? I find that helps with my Backache whilst shopping :)


----------



## Nessicle

I have but I find it digs right in my bladder and the bottom of my uterus whre the elastic bit is and its the bigger size one :(


----------



## mummyclo

Aww i got one from mothercare, a support one with velcro, so you can adjust it! Its really good :)


----------



## Pixxie

Omg, I'm so annoyed with the stupid midwife. Just got in to a letter telling me I didn't attend my anti-d injection appointment, which I was told was on the 25th, so I phoned them up and the woman on the phone clearly thought I was stupid and told me 'well we don't do ante-natal clinics on a Saturday' like it was my fault and I should know this. THEN she tells me that the next appointment isn't until the 12th October... I havnt seen a midwife since 20 weeks, surely I shouldn't be waiting that long to see someone!? So she told me I have to phone up my midwife and arrange an extra appointment with her. So I do that, the woman on reception gets all arsey with me asking 'well when did she tell you to come back?' :growlmad: So I said 'this is my first baby and I haven't seen a midwife for 2 months now, can I please just have an appointment!?' So I have one for next Wednesday, but now I'm worried that I wont get my anti-D until 31 weeks because of the midwife's mistake!

Normally I see a lovely midwife called Mandy but last time I had a different one called Louise and she was horrible, and now this... AND I'm all hormonal today so I've started cry about it all, even though it's not that big a deal! God I'm so annoyed, I'll be complaining at my appointment that because she messed up I have to wait another 3 weeks. 

Does anyone know if it's important to get the anti-d at 28 weeks? xxx


----------



## wishingforbub

Ooh ladies the lower back ache has started and the heart burn at nights :( Boohoo i have been putting a heat pack on my back. 
Nat i feel for you... can see now why you have to stay in your room .. :) but soon it will be finished and looking fab so hang in there :)


----------



## mummyclo

Pixxie said:


> Omg, I'm so annoyed with the stupid midwife. Just got in to a letter telling me I didn't attend my anti-d injection appointment, which I was told was on the 25th, so I phoned them up and the woman on the phone clearly thought I was stupid and told me 'well we don't do ante-natal clinics on a Saturday' like it was my fault and I should know this. THEN she tells me that the next appointment isn't until the 12th October... I havnt seen a midwife since 20 weeks, surely I shouldn't be waiting that long to see someone!? So she told me I have to phone up my midwife and arrange an extra appointment with her. So I do that, the woman on reception gets all arsey with me asking 'well when did she tell you to come back?' :growlmad: So I said 'this is my first baby and I haven't seen a midwife for 2 months now, can I please just have an appointment!?' So I have one for next Wednesday, but now I'm worried that I wont get my anti-D until 31 weeks because of the midwife's mistake!
> 
> Normally I see a lovely midwife called Mandy but last time I had a different one called Louise and she was horrible, and now this... AND I'm all hormonal today so I've started cry about it all, even though it's not that big a deal! God I'm so annoyed, I'll be complaining at my appointment that because she messed up I have to wait another 3 weeks.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's important to get the anti-d at 28 weeks? xxx

Awww Poor you Pixxie :(<< Appologises for calling you ducky!! :dohh:
Im not sure if its essential to have the anti-d at 28 weeks, but really they should give you another appt soon! Sorry the receptionist was a bitch :(
:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

how annoying Pixxie!! As if you would have missed your anti d appt on purpose?! I think if it was really important to have it at bang on 28 weeks they would get you in straightaway. You could always call your maternity unit for advice? 

x


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh i hate my baby brain! :(


----------



## Pixxie

I just don't understand how she told me my appointment was the 25th when they don't even have the clinic open on that day! Stupid woman.

Google tells me as long as its between 28-34 weeks its ok. 

I still don't understand why I never got a 25 week appointment either, I'm pretty sure my regular midwife would have given me one but the other one was pretty horrible :( I hope I don't have her on Wednesday, apparently I can't pick who I see and just have to take whoever is free at the time :nope: xxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

More kitchen issues, missing a cupboard, late delivery of appliances, not the right tools to cut the wood down etc etc. I want to scream.

On a nicer note, LOOOOOOOK at how adorable these pics are!!!!!!!!!!!

https://milasdaydreams.blogspot.com/


----------



## WILSMUM

ducky1502 said:


> I really should stop reading anything baby related now.... it's just scaring me :(
> 
> Was just reading about breastfeeding on this forum. Women talking about babies feeding every 2hrs for the first 5 months!!!! Or that they won't sleep without being attached to the breast. Or feeding every 2 hrs during the day and then ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL night :( I'm aware baby will need feeding every 2hrs and there may be times of cluster feeding but I was prepared for this for like 6 weeks or so..... not 5 months!
> 
> It doesn't help that my friend just had a baby and she never ever sleeps, baby feeds every 1-2hrs and then is awake constantly from 11pm-5am and screams if she is ever put down. She is only a month old but I think I'd be a crying mess if that happened to me.
> 
> Everything scares me now lol!




Nut_Shake said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I keep thinking about breastfeeding, stressing myself out cos so many twin mums can't produce enough milk to feed both. I suppose theres not much i can do if i dont, will just have to use formula. I think the quicker i come to terms with that the less ill think about it!!
> 
> My midwife told me that when your milk comes in (if all is normal) that you will have enough milk to feed 5 babies!! But your body gets used to the amount your baby needs (clever).
> So if you are feeding twins your body will continue to make that much milk, and if your feeding one, your body slows down production to suit your baby :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh i see! Well that's very clever!!
> 
> Has anyone heard that if you have a c-section, because you haven't given birth 'naturally' your body ends up not realising you've given birth and your milk doesnt come in?! I've been looking around and not found much about it. I do know people who have had c-sections with no issues breastfeeding, but just wondering if anyone had heard of this...Click to expand...

I had an emergency c-section with Wil under a general and never had the feeling of my milk coming in - my boobs didn;t suddenly grow, swell, feel heavy etc etc and I didn't start leaking loads and I had a real nightmare breast feeding him, for the first 2 weeks he was pretty mucha wake constantly ALLLLL night and would suckle constantly and then would only sleep during the day in my arms! He lost weight and kept losing weight and turned yellow and we were on the brink of having to take hi back to hospital for tests etc when the mw and hv suggested topping him up with forumla after bf - tbh at the time i didn;t really see the point and wanted to just give up with the bf and solely bottle feed but under pressure form mw, hv and my ex i carried on bf and then gave him formula after. That sorted his night time sleeping out straight away but he still wasn;t content during the day, i carried on with the combination feeding uptil he was 4months when it back clear that he wasn't actually gettign any milk at all from me and was just comfort sucking/playing! As soon as I stopped bf everything fell into place, we got into a routine and both became a lot more content and happy.
So I think the point of this is that you will know what is right or feels right for you and baby and don't let anyoen else (health professionals or yr partner) talk/bully you into doing something you don't want to do cause ultimately that will just make you and baby unhappy!

I'm gonna try bf again this time but really don't expect to be doing it past giving the colustrum!


----------



## mummyclo

Haha yea i saw those in a newspaper Nat!
They are so cute! :)


----------



## ducky1502

Anti d is FROM 28wks. So long as u have had your 28wk bloods before the jab. But going so long without seeing a mw for so long. This is your first baby!! I dont blame u for getting emotional :flower:


----------



## wishingforbub

Nut_Shake said:


> More kitchen issues, missing a cupboard, late delivery of appliances, not the right tools to cut the wood down etc etc. I want to scream.
> 
> On a nicer note, LOOOOOOOK at how adorable these pics are!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://milasdaydreams.blogspot.com/

Oh Nat these pics are soooooo cute !!!! :)


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> Anti d is FROM 28wks. So long as u have had your 28wk bloods before the jab. But going so long without seeing a mw for so long. This is your first baby!! I dont blame u for getting emotional :flower:

i had 10 weeks between appts hun apparently it's pretty normal but obviously the further we go the more appts you're supposed to have :shrug: 

Pixxie I have that NHS Pregnancy Book in front of me it says you should have the following appts for first pregnancy:-

8-12 weeks - booking appt
8-14 weeks - dating scan
16 weeks - mw appt
18-20 weeks - anomaly scan
25 weeks - mw appt (for first baby)
28 weeks - mw appt
31 weeks - mw appt
34 weeks - mw appt
36 weeks - mw appt
38 weeks - mw appt
40 weeks - mw appt (for first baby)
41 weeks - mw appt (for discussion of inducing labour)

so you should defo have an appt at 28 weeks I'd be complaining for sure hun! xx


----------



## Mizze

wishingforbub said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> More kitchen issues, missing a cupboard, late delivery of appliances, not the right tools to cut the wood down etc etc. I want to scream.
> 
> On a nicer note, LOOOOOOOK at how adorable these pics are!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://milasdaydreams.blogspot.com/
> 
> Oh Nat these pics are soooooo cute !!!! :)Click to expand...

Oh dear - its obviously just me but I dont like them. Mabye im in a strange mood but I find them a bit creepy. 

Im having a bad day emotion wise and I cant really talk about it, But I just want this stuff we have to deal with to go away so I can have our baby and we can just be a family together. :cry: :cry: 

Mizze


----------



## mummyclo

:hugs: Mizze :hugs:
xx


----------



## Nessicle

Sorry you're feeling really down Mizze :hugs: 
xxxx


----------



## mummyclo

Gah i really can't be arsed today :(
And the light in my bathroom is broken, and its not just a nornal lightbulb, its like stuck on the ceiling strip lighty thing! Had to call the estate agents and she is sending an electrician out!! :haha:
Im gonna look like a cock if its just lightbulb changing, even tho i cant get to it to change it, or get a lightbulb like that :shrug:
RANT OVER! :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Mizze said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> More kitchen issues, missing a cupboard, late delivery of appliances, not the right tools to cut the wood down etc etc. I want to scream.
> 
> On a nicer note, LOOOOOOOK at how adorable these pics are!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://milasdaydreams.blogspot.com/
> 
> Oh Nat these pics are soooooo cute !!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear - its obviously just me but I dont like them. Mabye im in a strange mood but I find them a bit creepy.
> 
> Im having a bad day emotion wise and I cant really talk about it, But I just want this stuff we have to deal with to go away so I can have our baby and we can just be a family together. :cry: :cry:
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...

Oh Mizze, i cant tell you how much i understand (not that i know exactly what you're going through but hubby and i have had our fair share of shit, mainly from others, almost caused us many times to split, i had a nervous breakdown etc etc, and i couldnt tell a soul, not even a single friend). 

I completely get you wanting things to just go away so you can start your family with the person you love. Things WILL get better, it just takes time, all the 'stuff' thats going on right now will slowly fade away over time, but HOLD STRONG through it. It sounds silly for me to say something so simple, but its the only thing and the best thing that you can do xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

mummyclo said:


> Gah i really can't be arsed today :(
> And the light in my bathroom is broken, and its not just a nornal lightbulb, its like stuck on the ceiling strip lighty thing! Had to call the estate agents and she is sending an electrician out!! :haha:
> Im gonna look like a cock if its just lightbulb changing, even tho i cant get to it to change it, or get a lightbulb like that :shrug:
> RANT OVER! :)

LOL! Well you can't go changing it so someone has to come and change it for you if it is just the bulb! Good thing she's sending someone out!!


----------



## Mizze

Aw girls arent you lovely!

Nat - thanks for that, yes I know - its been ongoing for nearly 2 years now - through wedding, honeymoon and both miscarriages - its external to me and DH and thank god it hasnt affected our relationship - but it has meant extra strain on both of us for so long now. Its one of the reasons I was seeing a stress counsellor as well as the mc's. 

Staying strong is all we can both you. Its just particularly hard at the moment and as you say not being able to say too much about it to anyone is horrible. But thank you so much

Ooooh on a better note - Amazon have just delivered my books! Not only my two baby books but 3 novels which I will escape into when I need not to be dealing with reality for a bit

Ohhhh wow the baby books look amazing

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Awwww Mizze :flower: I hope everything is ok! 

Feeling a little crappy this afternoon, just so tired and feel pretty drained. Guess baby is growing or something.... taking it out of me :(


----------



## Nut_Shake

ducky1502 said:


> Awwww Mizze :flower: I hope everything is ok!
> 
> Feeling a little crappy this afternoon, just so tired and feel pretty drained. Guess baby is growing or something.... taking it out of me :(

Feel better ducky xx I know what you mean, last couple of days i've been feeling drained too. I reckon the bubs are def growing!!


----------



## ducky1502

Nat I was wondering..... does it FEEL like you're having twins? Do you feel like it's all different because you're having two? I know you don't have anything to compare it to but I was wondering whether you could tell anyway.... if that makes sense :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

ducky1502 said:


> Nat I was wondering..... does it FEEL like you're having twins? Do you feel like it's all different because you're having two? I know you don't have anything to compare it to but I was wondering whether you could tell anyway.... if that makes sense :haha:

Lol! Well like you said i dont know what it feel like for 1, so im not sure. I've been told by midwives and people that symptoms are double as strong with twins but i dont feel as disgusting as i would have thought carrying 2! I havnt had any morning sickness (which one of my sonographers was shocked at for twins) or had much else really, i've mainly been really really tired and eating about 8 or 9 small meals a day, but from reading what girls have said on here thats quite normal. Plus i'm not particularly huge in size either at this stage. Let's put it this way, if i didnt know i was having twins i would be sure 100% that i was carrying only 1 baby, i would NEVER have thought my pregnancy was any different to most others on here!


----------



## Pixxie

Have decided it's a pyjama day, I feel better now :) 

Mizze sorry to hear you're feeling bad :hugs: 

Yea I can't imagine how you feel Nat, I'm knackered growing one! xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Pixxie said:


> Have decided it's a pyjama day, I feel better now :)
> 
> Mizze sorry to hear you're feeling bad :hugs:
> 
> Yea I can't imagine how you feel Nat, I'm knackered growing one! xxx

I love pyjama days :thumbup: I think I'm having a secret one today but won't admit it to myself because I'm dressed and keep telling myself that I will actually do something productive :haha:

I agree, 1 baby feels difficult enough sometimes. Just with the aching and tiredness mainly.


----------



## mummyclo

Im having a lazy day too :)
I am supposed to be doing stuff but im not :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Lol, well its not too bad i suppose, apart from feeling the need to fall asleep everywhere i go and staring blankly at people when they talk to me cos i don't have the energy to reply to them, all seems to be going ok so far!! :D

Kitchen update: There's a lot of noise of sawing and drilling coming from there, which is always a good sign!


----------



## Pixxie

Nut_Shake said:


> Lol, well its not too bad i suppose, apart from feeling the need to fall asleep everywhere i go and staring blankly at people when they talk to me cos i don't have the energy to reply to them, all seems to be going ok so far!! :D
> 
> Kitchen update: There's a lot of noise of sawing and drilling coming from there, which is always a good sign!

:rofl: 

I got new pj's for the hospital this morning, I was just supposed to try them on but they are stuck...honest :haha: My new fleece dressing gown is just too comfy to save until December :D


----------



## Nessicle

I think it must be the day for feeling crappy cos I feel so drained, exhausted and fed up - soooo sick of working, I say 'working' but I've done sod all today I just don't have any motivation for work and I've got lots to sort out before mat leave... :( 

Nat I came across these websites in my pregnancy book don't know if you've been on it already sure you have but just in case:-

https://www.multiplebirths.org.uk/

https://www.tamba.org.uk/

They might have lots of tips on there :thumbup: 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Lol, well its not too bad i suppose, apart from feeling the need to fall asleep everywhere i go and staring blankly at people when they talk to me cos i don't have the energy to reply to them, all seems to be going ok so far!! :D
> 
> Kitchen update: There's a lot of noise of sawing and drilling coming from there, which is always a good sign!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I got new pj's for the hospital this morning, I was just supposed to try them on but they are stuck...honest :haha: My new *fleece dressing *gown is just too comfy to save until December :DClick to expand...

oooh I have one of those from Peacocks it's realllly comfy! 

I'm just going to get cotton for the hospital as the wards are red hot x


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Pixxie!
Im going to get some cheap pj's for hospital, coz i remember someone saying about them getting ruined :(


----------



## Nessicle

yeah think it was Kerrie or Charlotte but not sure. They said to get them from Primark so that's where I'm headed this weekend! Getting a cheap weekend bag from there and going to start getting bits together for my hospital bag - getting excited eek!!


----------



## Pixxie

Mine are only 'Primarni' ones so it doesnt really matter if they get ruined ;) 

Mind you I wont be wearing them to actually have the baby in since Ill be in the birthpool so hopefully they will make it through lol xx


----------



## Nessicle

yeah that's true Pixxie - you going to wear a bikini top or be completely naked?

xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nessicle said:


> I think it must be the day for feeling crappy cos I feel so drained, exhausted and fed up - soooo sick of working, I say 'working' but I've done sod all today I just don't have any motivation for work and I've got lots to sort out before mat leave... :(
> 
> Nat I came across these websites in my pregnancy book don't know if you've been on it already sure you have but just in case:-
> 
> https://www.multiplebirths.org.uk/
> 
> https://www.tamba.org.uk/
> 
> They might have lots of tips on there :thumbup:
> 
> xx

I've seen those, they were mentioned in my book, but thank so much for thinking of me, i'm going to have another root around them :)
I have never ever ever been so scared and excited about something as i have about the babies in all my life! I used to sing in a music group (many many moons ago when i was young and supple) and performed in front of hundreds of people sometimes, before going in stage I would get this same exact feeling, only this time it's about 100 times more intense!! I think sometimes my heart is going to explode from nerves!!


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> yeah that's true Pixxie - you going to wear a bikini top or be completely naked?
> 
> xx

I'm planning to wear a bikini top but I might want to get naked when I'm actually there :haha: xx


----------



## mummyclo

Think im going to wear my nightie in the birthing pool :shrug:


----------



## Nut_Shake

I havent even thought about pyjamas!!!!


----------



## Pixxie

I think a nighty would get annoying with it sticking to you and stuff :shrug: xx


----------



## mummyclo

I have like a short one with straps, idk mayb i should take a bikini top :)


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> yeah that's true Pixxie - you going to wear a bikini top or be completely naked?
> 
> xx
> 
> I'm planning to wear a bikini top but I might want to get naked when I'm actually there :haha: xxClick to expand...

:haha: well I think I'd be completely naked if I was having a water birth but depends who was there I suppose or how I felt at the time xx



Nut_Shake said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I think it must be the day for feeling crappy cos I feel so drained, exhausted and fed up - soooo sick of working, I say 'working' but I've done sod all today I just don't have any motivation for work and I've got lots to sort out before mat leave... :(
> 
> Nat I came across these websites in my pregnancy book don't know if you've been on it already sure you have but just in case:-
> 
> https://www.multiplebirths.org.uk/
> 
> https://www.tamba.org.uk/
> 
> They might have lots of tips on there :thumbup:
> 
> xx
> 
> I've seen those, they were mentioned in my book, but thank so much for thinking of me, i'm going to have another root around them :)
> I have never ever ever been so scared and excited about something as i have about the babies in all my life! I used to sing in a music group (many many moons ago when i was young and supple) and performed in front of hundreds of people sometimes, before going in stage I would get this same exact feeling, only this time it's about 100 times more intense!! I think sometimes my heart is going to explode from nerves!!Click to expand...

Aww you're welcome chick! 

I must admit I'm soooo excited, nervous, terrified, and completely in awe of everything that is going to come and is happening now....! It's such a big time in your life having a baby for sure! 



mummyclo said:


> Think im going to wear my nightie in the birthing pool :shrug:




Pixxie said:


> I think a nighty would get annoying with it sticking to you and stuff :shrug: xx

I think Pixxie is right - what about a vest top Chloe?


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> I have like a short one with straps, idk mayb i should take a bikini top :)

I would take both so that if it does start annoying you, you wont have to be completely starkers ;) 



Nessicle said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> yeah that's true Pixxie - you going to wear a bikini top or be completely naked?
> 
> xx
> 
> I'm planning to wear a bikini top but I might want to get naked when I'm actually there :haha: xxClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: well I think I'd be completely naked if I was having a water birth but depends who was there I suppose or how I felt at the time xxClick to expand...

Im pretty sure its just going to be me, OH and one or 2 midwives so I'll probably end up in my birthday suit! xx


----------



## mummyclo

I will take both, just in case, will probably be thanking you later! :)


----------



## Pixxie

Is it December yet? :hissy:


----------



## mummyclo

Pixxie said:


> Is it December yet? :hissy:

:rofl: I know! I want my baby NOW!! :hissy:


----------



## Xaviersmom

aww mizze :hugs:

I used my burst of energy to work on my room earlier. We have some serious organizing to do before LO comes so she can sleep in our room the first couple weeks.

Its funny we are talking about hospital bags and stuff. DH asked me who I was thinking about having in the room. At first, I thought I would have my mum and DH.. I think now.. I just want DH. And the medical staff, of course. 

Because we are having LO over the holidays, I told DH I wanted her first week at home with ZERO visitors. Just our little family taking that time to get to know eachother. Does that sound strange?


----------



## spencerbear

ducky1502 said:


> I really should stop reading anything baby related now.... it's just scaring me :(
> 
> Was just reading about breastfeeding on this forum. Women talking about babies feeding every 2hrs for the first 5 months!!!! Or that they won't sleep without being attached to the breast. Or feeding every 2 hrs during the day and then ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL night :( I'm aware baby will need feeding every 2hrs and there may be times of cluster feeding but I was prepared for this for like 6 weeks or so..... not 5 months!
> 
> It doesn't help that my friend just had a baby and she never ever sleeps, baby feeds every 1-2hrs and then is awake constantly from 11pm-5am and screams if she is ever put down. She is only a month old but I think I'd be a crying mess if that happened to me.
> 
> Everything scares me now lol!

I never managed to feed my first 3 sucessfully but with my 4th it went well. During the day she would feed every 3 hours or so but from 6 till 10 in the evening she fed constantly, the plus side to that was by 4 weeks she would sleep right through to 5am after that feed. So dont let people scare you, you will find a routine that works for you breast or bottle x 



Mizze said:


> Mmmm just had poached eggs & marmite on toast for lunch with a glass of milk, think I will polish that off with a cuppa and a welshcake.
> 
> Mizze

Its years since i had a welshcake, yummy 



Pixxie said:


> Omg, I'm so annoyed with the stupid midwife. Just got in to a letter telling me I didn't attend my anti-d injection appointment, which I was told was on the 25th, so I phoned them up and the woman on the phone clearly thought I was stupid and told me 'well we don't do ante-natal clinics on a Saturday' like it was my fault and I should know this. THEN she tells me that the next appointment isn't until the 12th October... I havnt seen a midwife since 20 weeks, surely I shouldn't be waiting that long to see someone!? So she told me I have to phone up my midwife and arrange an extra appointment with her. So I do that, the woman on reception gets all arsey with me asking 'well when did she tell you to come back?' :growlmad: So I said 'this is my first baby and I haven't seen a midwife for 2 months now, can I please just have an appointment!?' So I have one for next Wednesday, but now I'm worried that I wont get my anti-D until 31 weeks because of the midwife's mistake!
> 
> Normally I see a lovely midwife called Mandy but last time I had a different one called Louise and she was horrible, and now this... AND I'm all hormonal today so I've started cry about it all, even though it's not that big a deal! God I'm so annoyed, I'll be complaining at my appointment that because she messed up I have to wait another 3 weeks.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's important to get the anti-d at 28 weeks? xxx

Sorry your having such a difficult time with the midwife. Im not getting my anti d until 30 weeks



Nessicle said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> yeah that's true Pixxie - you going to wear a bikini top or be completely naked?
> 
> xx
> 
> I'm planning to wear a bikini top but I might want to get naked when I'm actually there :haha: xxClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: well I think I'd be completely naked if I was having a water birth but depends who was there I suppose or how I felt at the time xx
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I think it must be the day for feeling crappy cos I feel so drained, exhausted and fed up - soooo sick of working, I say 'working' but I've done sod all today I just don't have any motivation for work and I've got lots to sort out before mat leave... :(
> 
> Nat I came across these websites in my pregnancy book don't know if you've been on it already sure you have but just in case:-
> 
> https://www.multiplebirths.org.uk/
> 
> https://www.tamba.org.uk/
> 
> They might have lots of tips on there :thumbup:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I've seen those, they were mentioned in my book, but thank so much for thinking of me, i'm going to have another root around them :)
> I have never ever ever been so scared and excited about something as i have about the babies in all my life! I used to sing in a music group (many many moons ago when i was young and supple) and performed in front of hundreds of people sometimes, before going in stage I would get this same exact feeling, only this time it's about 100 times more intense!! I think sometimes my heart is going to explode from nerves!!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww you're welcome chick!
> 
> I must admit I'm soooo excited, nervous, terrified, and completely in awe of everything that is going to come and is happening now....! It's such a big time in your life having a baby for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Think im going to wear my nightie in the birthing pool :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> I think a nighty would get annoying with it sticking to you and stuff :shrug: xxClick to expand...
> 
> I think Pixxie is right - what about a vest top Chloe?Click to expand...

Im thinking of vest top or naked for mine. 



Pixxie said:


> Is it December yet? :hissy:

Unfortunately not :hugs:


Ive had a lovely carvery today, im stuffed. But now back home and in my pyjamas, nice and comfy for the rest of the night x


----------



## Pixxie

Glad I'm not the only one! :haha: I'm not technically ready for her yet since I dont have all the stuff but still... I'm so sick of waiting! xx


----------



## Nessicle

Xaviersmom said:


> aww mizze :hugs:
> 
> I used my burst of energy to work on my room earlier. We have some serious organizing to do before LO comes so she can sleep in our room the first couple weeks.
> 
> Its funny we are talking about hospital bags and stuff. DH asked me who I was thinking about having in the room. At first, I thought I would have my mum and DH.. I think now.. I just want DH. And the medical staff, of course.
> 
> Because we are having LO over the holidays, I told DH I wanted her first week at home with* ZERO visitors*. Just our little family taking that time to get to know eachother. Does that sound strange?

not at all - I don't want influx of visitors after just giving birth I want to have at least a few days to settle in before everyone starts trailing over! I'll be knackered! 

Dont know if family will be offended but it's tough I have a really tiny house and I don't want all the fuss and noise x


----------



## spencerbear

Xaviersmom said:


> aww mizze :hugs:
> 
> I used my burst of energy to work on my room earlier. We have some serious organizing to do before LO comes so she can sleep in our room the first couple weeks.
> 
> Its funny we are talking about hospital bags and stuff. DH asked me who I was thinking about having in the room. At first, I thought I would have my mum and DH.. I think now.. I just want DH. And the medical staff, of course.
> 
> Because we are having LO over the holidays, I told DH I wanted her first week at home with ZERO visitors. Just our little family taking that time to get to know eachother. Does that sound strange?

that sounds lovely x


----------



## Nessicle

I wish it was just November so I could be at home instead of working! 

My chair is uncomfy on my tailbone too it aches like mad!! it's an orthopaedic chair too so I can't ask for a better one really x


----------



## WILSMUM

well i've pretty much got my hosp bag packed now, got some small travel toiletries coming with the asda shop on sat to go in my wash bag and justhad delivery of pjs, slippers and fat pants! Gotta try the pjs and fat pants on later then they can go in my bag with the babygros, nappies, mat pads etc etc! Just need to add a towel and dressing gown and then I think I'm done!
Mind you bags pretty full now so not sure how I'm gonna get anything else in it!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

In an ideal world I would like it to be just me and OH (and medical staff) in the room but in reality I think I will need my mum. She has a really calming influence on me and it means if it's a mega long labour they can kind of take turns etc.

How often do you all slap on your stretch mark creams/oils?


----------



## mummyclo

ducky1502 said:


> In an ideal world I would like it to be just me and OH (and medical staff) in the room but in reality I think I will need my mum. She has a really calming influence on me and it means if it's a mega long labour they can kind of take turns etc.
> 
> How often do you all slap on your stretch mark creams/oils?

I have asked my mum to come in too as i think she will be a bit better at "support" than OH :)
I put my cream on twice a day, but i still have awful stretch marks :cry:
I HATE them :(


----------



## ducky1502

mummyclo said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> In an ideal world I would like it to be just me and OH (and medical staff) in the room but in reality I think I will need my mum. She has a really calming influence on me and it means if it's a mega long labour they can kind of take turns etc.
> 
> How often do you all slap on your stretch mark creams/oils?
> 
> I have asked my mum to come in too as i think she will be a bit better at "support" than OH :)
> I put my cream on twice a day, but i still have awful stretch marks :cry:
> I HATE them :(Click to expand...

I bet they're not that bad at all. You will always think they look worse than they actually are. :flower:


----------



## mummyclo

ducky1502 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> In an ideal world I would like it to be just me and OH (and medical staff) in the room but in reality I think I will need my mum. She has a really calming influence on me and it means if it's a mega long labour they can kind of take turns etc.
> 
> How often do you all slap on your stretch mark creams/oils?
> 
> I have asked my mum to come in too as i think she will be a bit better at "support" than OH :)
> I put my cream on twice a day, but i still have awful stretch marks :cry:
> I HATE them :(Click to expand...
> 
> I bet they're not that bad at all. You will always think they look worse than they actually are. :flower:Click to expand...

They really are bad!! You wanna see! :cry:


----------



## mummyclo

Thats right you don't coz theyr UGLY!! :haha:


----------



## mrsbling

Nessicle said:


> I wish it was just November so I could be at home instead of working!
> 
> My chair is uncomfy on my tailbone too it aches like mad!! it's an orthopaedic chair too so I can't ask for a better one really x

I am with you on that one Ness..... Roll on November, and the startof maternity leave .... then the arrival of our little ones ;) x


----------



## ducky1502

mummyclo said:


> Thats right you don't coz theyr UGLY!! :haha:

OI u :haha:

They're your mummy lines. Luckily anyones you do have will fade though :thumbup: don't think many people get away with it totally line free!


----------



## mrsbling

WILSMUM said:


> well i've pretty much got my hosp bag packed now, got some small travel toiletries coming with the asda shop on sat to go in my wash bag and justhad delivery of pjs, slippers and fat pants! Gotta try the pjs and fat pants on later then they can go in my bag with the babygros, nappies, mat pads etc etc! Just need to add a towel and dressing gown and then I think I'm done!
> Mind you bags pretty full now so not sure how I'm gonna get anything else in it!!!!

You are soooo organised, must get my skates on :haha:



ducky1502 said:


> In an ideal world I would like it to be just me and OH (and medical staff) in the room but in reality I think I will need my mum. She has a really calming influence on me and it means if it's a mega long labour they can kind of take turns etc.
> 
> How often do you all slap on your stretch mark creams/oils?

Like the thinking Ducky :) I want my sister and my DH as sister can keep me calm and take turns with DH who will probably panic at every ache and pain I have lol :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

They make me feel realy horrid and ugly :(
I wouldn't mind having a huge belly if it wasn't covered in stretch marks! :cry:
I thought it wouldn't bother me :( Bothers me a lot more than i thought :(


----------



## ducky1502

mummyclo said:


> They make me feel realy horrid and ugly :(
> I wouldn't mind having a huge belly if it wasn't covered in stretch marks! :cry:
> I thought it wouldn't bother me :( Bothers me a lot more than i thought :(

Awww hun :hugs: it's easy for people to say 'it will all be worth it in the end' but I know the second I get stretchmarks I will be crying for a good week. It's difficult not to think about what you look like. Luckily though they're not for nothing, or just simply getting big and fat :haha: you'll have a gorgeous little baby. Some of my friends got really bad stretchmarks and although they're still silvery lines the majority are hardly even noticeable now.


----------



## mummyclo

I know they will fade, which i am happy about! And yes they aren't for nothing :)
I will just to him when he is older, look what you gave mummy when you were in my tummy! Thanks a lot! :haha:


----------



## Xaviersmom

Honestly, I look like I got mauled by a tiger with DS. But they faded.. As ugly as they are.. I don't really care, I will worry about making them go away after LO is here.


----------



## Mizze

Nut_Shake said:


> I havent even thought about pyjamas!!!!

Me either!


Pixxie said:


> Is it December yet? :hissy:

:rofl:


Xaviersmom said:


> aww mizze :hugs:
> 
> I used my burst of energy to work on my room earlier. We have some serious organizing to do before LO comes so she can sleep in our room the first couple weeks.
> 
> Its funny we are talking about hospital bags and stuff. DH asked me who I was thinking about having in the room. At first, I thought I would have my mum and DH.. I think now.. I just want DH. And the medical staff, of course.
> 
> Because we are having LO over the holidays, I told DH I wanted her first week at home with ZERO visitors. Just our little family taking that time to get to know eachother. Does that sound strange?

Thanks hon - and no I dont think that sounds strange at all it sounds rather nice actually. 


spencerbear said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Mmmm just had poached eggs & marmite on toast for lunch with a glass of milk, think I will polish that off with a cuppa and a welshcake.
> 
> Mizze
> 
> Its years since i had a welshcake, yummy
> 
> Ive had a lovely carvery today, im stuffed. But now back home and in my pyjamas, nice and comfy for the rest of the night xClick to expand...

Yummy - I love a carvery - hmmm might suggest that for tomorrow night for dinner. I ate the entire pack of welshcakes and now I have seriously bad indigestion :( if anyone is wondering what a welshcake is - https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...a=X&ei=eYibTIOLJZCRjAe_lNDLCQ&ved=0CC8Q9QEwAw
Lovely lovely! :munch:



ducky1502 said:


> In an ideal world I would like it to be just me and OH (and medical staff) in the room but in reality I think I will need my mum. She has a really calming influence on me and it means if it's a mega long labour they can kind of take turns etc.
> 
> How often do you all slap on your stretch mark creams/oils?

I think it will be me and DH and my Mum to start with but she can get a bit panicky so she is allowed in until I tell her to go (thought I might be crying Mummy!! all the way through!) 
I rub my stuff on day and night - so far so good but my Mum and Sister have them and I have them from teen growth spurt on my thighs and boobs already. 



mummyclo said:
 

> They make me feel realy horrid and ugly :(
> I wouldn't mind having a huge belly if it wasn't covered in stretch marks! :cry:
> I thought it wouldn't bother me :( Bothers me a lot more than i thought :(

Aw hunny :hug: they really do fade to the point of being barely able to see them at all. 



Xaviersmom said:


> Honestly, I look like I got mauled by a tiger with DS. But they faded.. As ugly as they are.. I don't really care, I will worry about making them go away after LO is here.

Me too - ive lived with the growth spurt ones for 20 years and more and frankly id forgotten I had them until they got larger with this pregnancy they are still silver though so I have my fingers crossed. 

Just to say thank you for all the :hugs: And my brother came over and cheered me up and DH has come home and cheered me up too. Many thanks ladies you really did make me feel a bit better. :kiss:

Mizze xxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Have just ordered my Medela swing electric breast pump finally! Usually £90 but got it for £68.84 after seeing someones post in 3rd tri!! Woop!


----------



## mummyclo

WOW I might order mine now :)


----------



## spencerbear

Really want some warm welsh cakes with butter on right now, cant even get them here.....:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## cho

Pixxie said:
 

> Omg, I'm so annoyed with the stupid midwife. Just got in to a letter telling me I didn't attend my anti-d injection appointment, which I was told was on the 25th, so I phoned them up and the woman on the phone clearly thought I was stupid and told me 'well we don't do ante-natal clinics on a Saturday' like it was my fault and I should know this. THEN she tells me that the next appointment isn't until the 12th October... I havnt seen a midwife since 20 weeks, surely I shouldn't be waiting that long to see someone!? So she told me I have to phone up my midwife and arrange an extra appointment with her. So I do that, the woman on reception gets all arsey with me asking 'well when did she tell you to come back?' :growlmad: So I said 'this is my first baby and I haven't seen a midwife for 2 months now, can I please just have an appointment!?' So I have one for next Wednesday, but now I'm worried that I wont get my anti-D until 31 weeks because of the midwife's mistake!
> 
> Normally I see a lovely midwife called Mandy but last time I had a different one called Louise and she was horrible, and now this... AND I'm all hormonal today so I've started cry about it all, even though it's not that big a deal! God I'm so annoyed, I'll be complaining at my appointment that because she messed up I have to wait another 3 weeks.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's important to get the anti-d at 28 weeks? xxx

i asked the mw today and she said it doesnt have to be on that date, as long as you have it :)


mummyclo said:


> I have like a short one with straps, idk mayb i should take a bikini top :)

i think im just going to buy a vest top for in the pooll, i bought my nighty in primark, and pants for early labour


Nut_Shake said:


> Have just ordered my Medela swing electric breast pump finally! Usually £90 but got it for £68.84 after seeing someones post in 3rd tri!! Woop!

There suppose to be real good, i have that one too :)


well went to hospital for ym anti-d and when i got there she explained why i hadnt been offered my anti-d and basically said when they took my bloods they were sent but the hospital number was wrong and the 2nd time apparently they couldnt read my name on the blood tube!
Therefor they left my mw not knowing what blood group i was, so luckily i did and asked for a anti-d otherwise i wouldnt have had one !
So they had to do another blood test to confirm im rh neg, but because i had my 28 week bloods only a few days back it really hurt as it was in the same vein, its really painful now and aching loads which she said it prob was as it was done over a bruise but dont really have any other gd veins.
I had my anti- d was over b4 i knew it :thumbup: just a stinger!
Rant over lol, hope i havent missed much but i had over 10 pages to catch up with and basically..... i havn't lol.
I am going to go do dinner now, im tired and just want my bed!
Oh also i cut my leg shaving last night cos i cant reach over my bump and cut where my ankle bone is eeeek!
To top it off i went to get in bed last night and stumped my toe and my nails now wobbling and i have a plaster holding it on, so i feel a little worse for wear :) 
Hope your all ok xxxx


----------



## Mizze

c.holdway said:


> well went to hospital for ym anti-d and when i got there she explained why i hadnt been offered my anti-d and basically said when they took my bloods they were sent but the hospital number was wrong and the 2nd time apparently they couldnt read my name on the blood tube!
> Therefor they left my mw not knowing what blood group i was, so luckily i did and asked for a anti-d otherwise i wouldnt have had one !
> So they had to do another blood test to confirm im rh neg, but because i had my 28 week bloods only a few days back it really hurt as it was in the same vein, its really painful now and aching loads which she said it prob was as it was done over a bruise but dont really have any other gd veins.
> I had my anti- d was over b4 i knew it :thumbup: just a stinger!
> Rant over lol, hope i havent missed much but i had over 10 pages to catch up with and basically..... i havn't lol.
> I am going to go do dinner now, im tired and just want my bed!
> Oh also i cut my leg shaving last night cos i cant reach over my bump and cut where my ankle bone is eeeek!
> To top it off i went to get in bed last night and stumped my toe and my nails now wobbling and i have a plaster holding it on, so i feel a little worse for wear :)
> Hope your all ok xxxx

Aw hun you have been in the wars - I sympathise completely about the blood taking - I have pants veins and I nearly always bruise. 

Spencerbear - Aw id send you some but I dont think they would survive the journey! :) - Hurrah! Have convinced DH to go out tomorrow night for a carvery! :happydance:

Mizze xx


----------



## Mincholada

nat, i also got the medela swing just 2 days ago :) now i better get some proper milk going once LO is here, because there's no returns on breast pumps at that store!

ducky, i'm probably one of the people NOT soaking myself in cocoa butter multiple times a day. i do it like every other day. my bump isn't that big yet, so it's not stretching my skin yet and since i do have lots of stretchmarks everywhere else from growing quickly as a teen, i can't see myself not getting any from baby. would be a wonder of nature if i missed out. i've never been a big lotion person, so i'm just being a little lazy with it now as well, plus since it moisturizes pretty well for a longer while and i do it at night, i get cat hair stuck all over my belly, which i don't like too much ;)
can't tell my cats to stay off the bed! i love their cuddles too much!

day off today and it's one of these days where it sucks not having a TV (FOB took it). it's all grey and rainy outside and i know i could read a book instead, but my eyes are just too tired for that. if i get myself motivated, i should actually do some cleaning...... oh yes, and learn how to fold the stroller together!!! the night it arrived, i built it until 3 AM, but since then i haven't touched it and i still don't know how to fold it together and how to put the car seat thingy on it...:blush:


----------



## mummyclo

Wow that sounds like an ordeal charlotte :(
:hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

sazhuddy13 said:


> afternoon all, i have not been on here for ages so had a lot to catch up on. i have noticed that there has been another baby born on here does anyone know how mother and baby are? i have had my GTT this week on everyhting is fine so i now know i do not have big babies because of this. midwife did my fundal height measurement on monday and i am measuring at the top end of 30 when i am only 28 weeks. they advised me to see midwife at 31 weeks to keep an eye on this so i have made the appointment.x

Hi Saz - good to see you. Glad your GTT is fine. :thumbup:



Nessicle said:


> Xaviersmom said:
> 
> 
> Now Ducky... you know every baby is different. You could end up with a LO who sleeps through the night. As far as refusing to sleep w/out being attached to a breast, that's just comfort sucking and you *could get a dummy for LO. Some people are against them, but if it gets me some sleep*... why not? You'll do fine, no worries :hugs:
> 
> More cleaning for me today, have to get LO's room prepped for FIL to come paint for me. He's in his 70's and was practically begging for something to do to help, I didn't have the heart to say no.
> 
> LO decided it was playtime @ 5am when I got up to pee, so she was flipping and flopping and kicking for a good 1/2 hour straight.
> 
> Congrats on the fat babies everyone.. we are so close to having ALL of the dreamers in 3rd tri! So exciting!
> 
> I've never understood that to be honest why some people are so firmly against them? :shrug: I'm sure they have their reasons but people have given babies dummies for years and there are no problems caused really like you say if it gives you some quiet time and just baby needing a comfort sucking motion then I say go for it!
> 
> Ava has got about 10 dummies already lolClick to expand...

 rosie has got 4 and we'll probably get some more when we see them in the sale!!



mummyclo said:


> :hugs: Mizze :hugs:
> xx

 Aww Mizze - sending you big hugs hun :hugs:



Pixxie said:


> Is it December yet? :hissy:

 :rofl:



ducky1502 said:


> In an ideal world I would like it to be just me and OH (and medical staff) in the room but in reality I think I will need my mum. She has a really calming influence on me and it means if it's a mega long labour they can kind of take turns etc.
> 
> How often do you all slap on your stretch mark creams/oils?

About once a week because I'm so forgetful!! No stretch marks for me yet although it was the last few weeks of pregnancy with Mollie when I got them!! :blush:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I have had a really busy today and feel much better because it was productive!!

This afternoon I have vacuumed the house and spent 4 hours in the front garden with my dad!! It looks great so I'm well chuffed.

Sorry to hear a few ladies have been feeling down. It's a real struggle sometimes isn't it with these bloody hormones!!


----------



## mummyclo

Bored :(


----------



## ducky1502

Glad your anti D wasn't too bad charlotte :thumbup: all done now!!!

Well so much for trying to be as healthy as possible, I had 3 krispy creme donuts yesterday and 2 today... oops! Only 2 left so if OH doesn't eat them tonight they are hitting the bin. I have already consumed 1000000000000000 calories from the 5 I have eaten!!


----------



## WILSMUM

I don't really feel that organised tbh - i've just chucked half the bits i think i'll need in a bag and i'llprobably take it all out and re pack it again a million times before the baby comes!!!

Remembered earlier that I do have another thin waffle dressing gown somewhere but can i find it anywhere in the house or garage? Nope! I'm sure I've had it since we've been living here though so the only other thing I can think I've done with it is give it to the charity shop!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

anyone else having problems getting on Facebook?


----------



## ducky1502

I've been getting an awful pain in my back for over 24hrs now :( I've been getting backache anyway for a while now but this pain is actually more like a pain than an ache. It's in my lower left hand side and comes and goes but it's horrible :( sometimes it's quite a sharp pain too. Boo!


----------



## spencerbear

WILSMUM said:


> anyone else having problems getting on Facebook?

Yes me :cry::cry:


----------



## mummyclo

Me :(


----------



## xkirstyx

me 2 :(


----------



## mummyclo

Awwww i cant wait until december :)


----------



## WILSMUM

obviously facebook and not me then!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## cho

and me :(

Ducky i hope your back eases up :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Ducky it sounds like baby is laying on a nerve, hope he moves and it eases up for you.

Glad ur anti d went ok charlotte!

Im taking my tankini and a nightie to the birth, i dont think i would feel comfortable being completely naked, at some points you can have 5 or 6 random people in the room lol!

Ooh i cant get on fb either!


----------



## hodbert

ducky1502 said:


> Glad your anti D wasn't too bad charlotte :thumbup: all done now!!!
> 
> Well so much for trying to be as healthy as possible, I had 3 krispy creme donuts yesterday and 2 today... oops! Only 2 left so if OH doesn't eat them tonight they are hitting the bin. I have already consumed 1000000000000000 calories from the 5 I have eaten!!

U gals need to stop talking about krispy kremes, I need one really badly now!! Also craving cake but cant find any I like out here, going to have to bake one me thinks, when I get the motivation to do so!



- Butterfly - said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xaviersmom said:
> 
> 
> Now Ducky... you know every baby is different. You could end up with a LO who sleeps through the night. As far as refusing to sleep w/out being attached to a breast, that's just comfort sucking and you *could get a dummy for LO. Some people are against them, but if it gets me some sleep*... why not? You'll do fine, no worries :hugs:
> 
> I've never understood that to be honest why some people are so firmly against them? :shrug: I'm sure they have their reasons but people have given babies dummies for years and there are no problems caused really like you say if it gives you some quiet time and just baby needing a comfort sucking motion then I say go for it!
> 
> Ava has got about 10 dummies already lolClick to expand...
> 
> rosie has got 4 and we'll probably get some more when we see them in the sale!!Click to expand...

I've only got 2 so far but will be getting more at some stage. I had a dummy and I've never had a problem with them. Better than thumb/finnger sucking my opinion, at least u can take a dummy away. My sis sucked her fingers until she was about 9 and still has marks on them from her teeth.


----------



## calliebaby

Mizze said:


> Hope all are well - Ness im feeling more and more sick again - serious bout of nausea again this morning - its definately getting worse again - Eeeeek!!
> 
> Mizze xx

Mine has been getting worse again too. I threw up a couple of weeks ago the entire night (every 20 minutes or so) I think I was exhausted and then I threw up last weekend after having a fairly light dinner. I have been feeling nauseous in the morning as well. I think I need to start keeping food by my bed so that I can eat a little before getting up. I think I am getting too hungry during the night.


----------



## calliebaby

Ugg. I just ate a big brownie. I think I need to get moving a bit to make the "extremely full" feeling go away.


----------



## hopefully2

I just ate two huge rollo cookies from tesco...... Must not eat the third one......!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning. You were all quiet last night but it was the usual topic of food! :rofl:

Nasty day weatherwise today. Planning on going swimming at lunchtime.

Hope you all have a good day whether that be cleaning or resting!


----------



## cho

Morning gals, i feel like i got beat up in my sleep last night my arm is killing from my bloods and is quite bruised, i feel like i have been kicked in my floo a thousand times in the night its horrible!

You were all very quiet last night food again heheh
Oh and talk on dummys, i dont do dummies, not that i have anything against them and if my lo started sucking fingers i would give one but i dont like them, never gave one to bradley and he doesnt suck fingers :)


Oh and i had a dream about nikki last night lol, that i came to aimee b'day party with Bradley how bloody random lmao


----------



## cho

oooh 29 weeks today :thumbup:


----------



## - Butterfly -

c.holdway said:


> oooh 29 weeks today :thumbup:

 congrats on 29 weeks. :happydance:

Sorry your arm is killing - hope it eases soon :flower:


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning ladies, very quiet.... Charlotte happy 29 weeks, its going so quick!! hope ur arm feels better, thats quiet funny about the dream, i often have dreams with the other girls in too! Jake had a dummy but this baby WILL NOT have one, after having a child with one i would never do it again, it was a nightmare!!

Jakes loads better now and dint wake up once last night for the first time in a week but i bloody woke up 6 times for the loo and i couldnt stop itching my belly all night so the first chance i get for a good nights sleep and i cant :cry: And the heartburn is getting horrendous, it brought me to tears in the night it was that painful :cry:

Just dropped Jake off at school as hes on mornings on fridays and im just gunna chill on here coz im so tired!! Hope you allo have good day :flower


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww Kerrie - I thought having to get up twice for the loo was bad. You have a nice chilling day and have a nap if you can :flower:


----------



## Pixxie

Happy 29 weeks! 

Does anyone know when we move up to the next box on the ticker? 

I need to have a cleaning day, OH is due back later and the house is a right mess...

Is anyone else getting less kicks and more squirming yet? I've noticed a definite change in movements, I feel a lot of feet moving just under my sternum but not many actual kicks, when I do get one I bloody know about it though! OUCH! Still getting some punches though, and what I think are knees and elbows sticking out :haha: xxx


----------



## hopefully2

Congrats on 29 weeks Charlotte!!

Kerrie that's just typical, a chance to sleep and you can't, sounds like me!!

Has anyone who had thatcold last week still smothering with it?? I can't shake it at all and it's really wearing me out now.

I was doing ok on the sleep front but think I am reaching that uncomfortable tossy turny stage now!!!

Nat sorry kitchen fit is dragging on, I was hoping to do bathroom before baby arrives but you are making me think twice!


----------



## Nessicle

Morning gals! 

Hope everyone is well? 

Ooh gosh twice Butterfly?! I get up about 5-6 times a night to pee :haha:

Happy 29 weeks Charlotte sorry your feeling rotten this morning! 

I know the feeling having a shitty 24 hours :( 

Got home to a letter from HMRC saying:

_We cannot pay you your Health in Pregnancy Grant because the midwife or doctor signed your claim form before your 25th week of pregnancy...._

She didnt - I was 25 weeks on 3 September and she signed it on the 7th September, OH collected it on 8th and I sent it off that day. I phoned them up and they said she'd put my due date as January 17th which she hasn't cos I checked the form then I was told that sometimes the computer can read the form wrong....GRRRR!!! So now I have to get the mw's address on Tuesday at my appt and call HMRC up again to give them her details so they can confirm my due date with her and then they will pay it so I can expect it around 21 October!! WTF??!! I was banking on that payment to pay off the nursery furniture so now I have to find it cos I told OH I'd have it to pay off by today....

Secondly, OH has been seriously tossing and turning ALL night - he's off work today on a days holiday while I'm in work and I've had about 3 hours sleep all night I feel like crap. 

Then we had an argument this morning about money. He owes me £45 for the cot bedding and mattress I paid for last month, but he was "skint" so I said well I'll deduct it from my rent I give him. We had the scan last week and that cost £35 each plus £20 for the CD of images so I said well that's £45 each so lets call it quits. He started on a rant about how he didnt want the CD of images in the first place and that I wanted it and I could pay for it. So I started tallying up stuff he owed me if he was going to be like that! I said if you're so skint how can you find £12 a week to play golf on a saturday, £5 during the week for the driving range, £25 every 4-6 weeks for a hair cut, and £50 for his mates dream team they've set up...?!! He started getting really narky and behaving like a brat saying "so you're telling me I'm not allowed to play golf?!" errr no I never said that but when I'm skint I mean I have _nothing_ I didnt even have bus fare yesterday to get home! 

Seriously pissed off he started going on about him never going out with his mates and how I'm denying him from doing the only thing he enjoys doing. I was just astounded I mean I haven't had my hair done in months my roots are horrendous, I've started using Collection 2000 makeup and other cheap brands because I'm downscaling costs, I've gone out and bought all the baby stuff and because he's "skint" he says he will give me money at the end of the month so I'm always out of pocket. His dad buys his lunches every day cos he works with him - no one buys my lunches! I've got to find £200 for the credit card now because of this cock up with HIP grant and I haven't been out in 7 months - I'm sat home alone most weekends bored because he's playing video games at his friends house - seriously, how can he not see everything I've had to give up and that I don't get to do I'm so pissed off right now. We need to have a serious chat this weekend about how things need to change...

Sorry for the rant girls :cry:

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Happy 29 weeks!
> 
> Does anyone know when we move up to the next box on the ticker?
> 
> I need to have a cleaning day, OH is due back later and the house is a right mess...
> 
> Is anyone else getting less kicks and more squirming yet? I've noticed a definite change in movements, I feel a lot of feet moving just under my sternum but not many actual kicks, when I do get one I bloody know about it though! OUCH! Still getting some punches though, and what I think are knees and elbows sticking out :haha: xxx

yeah definitely - Ava tends to slide her foot down my stomach now and I get less frequent kicking sessions but they're pretty strong when she does, I've noticed her turning round a lot more trying to get comfy though and she elbows me in the ribs a lot lol xx


----------



## Kerrieann

I still havnt managed to shift mine denise, i think its because we cant take anything good for it! Booo!

Pixxie ive been getting the same,really starting to notice the decrease in kicks but when i get them they bloody hurt and make me jump! But can always feel him moving around undermy hand!


----------



## mummyclo

I keep getting a weird hard sticky out bit in my belly, where i think he is pushing! It felt weird so i was poking it to make him move and then he booted me REALLY hard and made me jump :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

My favourite pass time these days in to poke whatever lumps I can find in my belly so she will try and push me back :haha: OH goes mad when he sees me though saying she must be knackered because I keep poking her :blush: xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Morning girls, im now off work till tuesday :D

They are also letting change when i go on my mat leave so my last shift is the 18th of october, the rest of that week is holidays and i start my mat leave the week after. Cant bloody wait.

Of shopping today :D


----------



## Nut_Shake

hopefully2 said:


> I just ate two huge rollo cookies from tesco...... Must not eat the third one......!

You will... :D

And i am honestly wondering why i started this kitchen in the first place! I keep visioning the end result and that keeps me going!!



c.holdway said:


> oooh 29 weeks today :thumbup:

Yay congrats! Nearly in the 30's now!!!! Hope your arm feels better, stupid bloods xx



Kerrieann said:


> Morning ladies, very quiet.... Charlotte happy 29 weeks, its going so quick!! hope ur arm feels better, thats quiet funny about the dream, i often have dreams with the other girls in too! Jake had a dummy but this baby WILL NOT have one, after having a child with one i would never do it again, it was a nightmare!!
> 
> Jakes loads better now and dint wake up once last night for the first time in a week but i bloody woke up 6 times for the loo and i couldnt stop itching my belly all night so the first chance i get for a good nights sleep and i cant :cry: And the heartburn is getting horrendous, it brought me to tears in the night it was that painful :cry:
> 
> Just dropped Jake off at school as hes on mornings on fridays and im just gunna chill on here coz im so tired!! Hope you allo have good day :flower

I still wake up around 4/6 times a night to wee! I feel like ive finally gotten used to it, my eyes are closed the entire time, kinda like i'm weeing in my sleep, lol! I don't have itching though, the only thing to help it is moisturising, which you're probably doing anyway. Maybe you could try bio-oil, or even baby oil, instead of a cream to see if it helps? Not sure what you're using.



Pixxie said:


> Happy 29 weeks!
> 
> Does anyone know when we move up to the next box on the ticker?
> 
> I need to have a cleaning day, OH is due back later and the house is a right mess...
> 
> Is anyone else getting less kicks and more squirming yet? I've noticed a definite change in movements, I feel a lot of feet moving just under my sternum but not many actual kicks, when I do get one I bloody know about it though! OUCH! Still getting some punches though, and what I think are knees and elbows sticking out :haha: xxx

I get a lot of movements, mostly squirms under the skin, im still getting few real kicks. Not sure if its because they dont have a huge amount of space or because of the anterior placentas. I feel really left out when people say 'oh baby is kicking the hell out of, it hurts!' I've never had that yet!



Nessicle said:


> Morning gals!
> 
> Hope everyone is well?
> 
> Ooh gosh twice Butterfly?! I get up about 5-6 times a night to pee :haha:
> 
> Happy 29 weeks Charlotte sorry your feeling rotten this morning!
> 
> I know the feeling having a shitty 24 hours :(
> 
> Got home to a letter from HMRC saying:
> 
> _We cannot pay you your Health in Pregnancy Grant because the midwife or doctor signed your claim form before your 25th week of pregnancy...._
> 
> She didnt - I was 25 weeks on 3 September and she signed it on the 7th September, OH collected it on 8th and I sent it off that day. I phoned them up and they said she'd put my due date as January 17th which she hasn't cos I checked the form then I was told that sometimes the computer can read the form wrong....GRRRR!!! So now I have to get the mw's address on Tuesday at my appt and call HMRC up again to give them her details so they can confirm my due date with her and then they will pay it so I can expect it around 21 October!! WTF??!! I was banking on that payment to pay off the nursery furniture so now I have to find it cos I told OH I'd have it to pay off by today....
> 
> Secondly, OH has been seriously tossing and turning ALL night - he's off work today on a days holiday while I'm in work and I've had about 3 hours sleep all night I feel like crap.
> 
> Then we had an argument this morning about money. He owes me £45 for the cot bedding and mattress I paid for last month, but he was "skint" so I said well I'll deduct it from my rent I give him. We had the scan last week and that cost £35 each plus £20 for the CD of images so I said well that's £45 each so lets call it quits. He started on a rant about how he didnt want the CD of images in the first place and that I wanted it and I could pay for it. So I started tallying up stuff he owed me if he was going to be like that! I said if you're so skint how can you find £12 a week to play golf on a saturday, £5 during the week for the driving range, £25 every 4-6 weeks for a hair cut, and £50 for his mates dream team they've set up...?!! He started getting really narky and behaving like a brat saying "so you're telling me I'm not allowed to play golf?!" errr no I never said that but when I'm skint I mean I have _nothing_ I didnt even have bus fare yesterday to get home!
> 
> Seriously pissed off he started going on about him never going out with his mates and how I'm denying him from doing the only thing he enjoys doing. I was just astounded I mean I haven't had my hair done in months my roots are horrendous, I've started using Collection 2000 makeup and other cheap brands because I'm downscaling costs, I've gone out and bought all the baby stuff and because he's "skint" he says he will give me money at the end of the month so I'm always out of pocket. His dad buys his lunches every day cos he works with him - no one buys my lunches! I've got to find £200 for the credit card now because of this cock up with HIP grant and I haven't been out in 7 months - I'm sat home alone most weekends bored because he's playing video games at his friends house - seriously, how can he not see everything I've had to give up and that I don't get to do I'm so pissed off right now. We need to have a serious chat this weekend about how things need to change...
> 
> Sorry for the rant girls :cry:
> 
> xxx

Oh Ness :hugs: What silly idiots they are. Well at least it's coming and hasnt been denied completely i suppose, although i know that doesnt help anything. Unfortunatly there is a lot of incompetent and dumb people around, and innocent people are the ones that suffer because of it. 
And things are def gonna get strained sometimes with the OH, especially with everything thats going on, plus our haywire emotions dont help. Defnitely sit down and have a chat with him just so you can get it all out in the open and try to sort it all out. Do try not to stress about it hun and take deep breaths, it will all get sorted, baby will feel you're upset, they know when mummy is sad! xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Aww Ness sorry you've had a crap time hun - how old is yr OH if u don't mind me asking?
He sounds like he needs to do some serious growing up and I think once the baby arrives he's in for one almightly shock! I'm really not surprised yr peed off, I would be as well!


And no I've not managed to compeltely shift this cold yet either - still got a runny nose and a bit of a cough!


I know what you mean about babys movements as well, its the same for me - when I watch my stomach its more like pushes and rolling movemements, and I get the definate knee and elbow every now and again!! Baby seems to have either one or both feet wedged up under my sternum at the min, been like it since yesterday which is making it near on impoosible for me to get on my right sock or shoe! Think baby just wants me to stay at home all the time!!! Lol!!! I guess I'm just gonna have to wear slip on shoes instead of my boots which'll be nice as the weather gets colder!!!!! Or I'll have to get DH to tie my laces for me in the morning and then leave my boots on all day!!!!


Hospital bag all but packed now - just got shower gel, shampoo, deodrant, toothpaste and toothbrush coming in the asda shop tomorrow to pack and then bar grabbing my dressing gown I'm all done!!!!


One of the houses a few doors down from us decided to start playing they're music really loud and shouting in the street at 4am this morning which was nice! DH called the police in the end cause I wouldn't let him go out and tell them himself to shut the f*** up! Anyway he got back to sleep quite quickly but then I was tossign and turning and couldn't get comfy, my hips were aching and I had really restless legs! Think I'd only just dropped off again when DH woke up going "Shit, wake up its quarter past 7"! So I didn;t get my cuppa in bed this morning!


----------



## Nut_Shake

lozzy21 said:


> Morning girls, im now off work till tuesday :D
> 
> They are also letting change when i go on my mat leave so my last shift is the 18th of october, the rest of that week is holidays and i start my mat leave the week after. Cant bloody wait.
> 
> Of shopping today :D

Yay for shopping and yay for maternity leave!!


----------



## mummyclo

:hugs: Ness xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Oh and my bump now i've noticed is absolutely rock hard to the point of beign uncomfy when I'm stood up or laid on my back!
I keep going to DH "Look, feel this" and gettign him to feel my belly cause I can;t get over how hard it is!


----------



## Nut_Shake

I get hard bits too, when theres a pokey out bit thats hard i know its one of their little bums, lol. I keep freaking out randomly that there are babies in there!! I go into this weird trance where i cant see anything or hear anyone and im just saying to myself 'dont worry, its all going to be ok!', lol!!


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> Morning ladies, very quiet.... Charlotte happy 29 weeks, its going so quick!! hope ur arm feels better, thats quiet funny about the dream, i often have dreams with the other girls in too! Jake had a dummy but this baby WILL NOT have one, after having a child with one i would never do it again, it was a nightmare!!
> 
> Jakes loads better now and dint wake up once last night for the first time in a week but i bloody woke up 6 times for the loo and i couldnt stop itching my belly all night so the first chance i get for a good nights sleep and i cant :cry: And the heartburn is getting horrendous, it brought me to tears in the night it was that painful :cry:
> 
> Just dropped Jake off at school as hes on mornings on fridays and im just gunna chill on here coz im so tired!! Hope you allo have good day :flower

 Thanks Kerri, Glad jakes better, im finding it hard to sleep too, i go to bed at 9 and it takes me at least hour to fall aslepp, then of course waking up for wee, but my pelvis is really keeping me up, i had that last night, my toe kept throbbing where i kept catching my arm was dead and i just felt like crying so know how you feel, my arm is black and blue now!



Pixxie said:


> Happy 29 weeks!
> 
> Does anyone know when we move up to the next box on the ticker?
> 
> I need to have a cleaning day, OH is due back later and the house is a right mess...
> 
> Is anyone else getting less kicks and more squirming yet? I've noticed a definite change in movements, I feel a lot of feet moving just under my sternum but not many actual kicks, when I do get one I bloody know about it though! OUCH! Still getting some punches though, and what I think are knees and elbows sticking out :haha: xxx

yewr i dont really get kicks so much i just get squirms, i hate wen i am walking along and he sticks something out and pushes i keep shouting when im out its so embarrasing lol


Nessicle said:


> Morning gals!
> 
> Hope everyone is well?
> 
> Ooh gosh twice Butterfly?! I get up about 5-6 times a night to pee :haha:
> 
> Happy 29 weeks Charlotte sorry your feeling rotten this morning!
> 
> I know the feeling having a shitty 24 hours :(
> 
> Got home to a letter from HMRC saying:
> 
> _We cannot pay you your Health in Pregnancy Grant because the midwife or doctor signed your claim form before your 25th week of pregnancy...._
> 
> She didnt - I was 25 weeks on 3 September and she signed it on the 7th September, OH collected it on 8th and I sent it off that day. I phoned them up and they said she'd put my due date as January 17th which she hasn't cos I checked the form then I was told that sometimes the computer can read the form wrong....GRRRR!!! So now I have to get the mw's address on Tuesday at my appt and call HMRC up again to give them her details so they can confirm my due date with her and then they will pay it so I can expect it around 21 October!! WTF??!! I was banking on that payment to pay off the nursery furniture so now I have to find it cos I told OH I'd have it to pay off by today....
> 
> Secondly, OH has been seriously tossing and turning ALL night - he's off work today on a days holiday while I'm in work and I've had about 3 hours sleep all night I feel like crap.
> 
> Then we had an argument this morning about money. He owes me £45 for the cot bedding and mattress I paid for last month, but he was "skint" so I said well I'll deduct it from my rent I give him. We had the scan last week and that cost £35 each plus £20 for the CD of images so I said well that's £45 each so lets call it quits. He started on a rant about how he didnt want the CD of images in the first place and that I wanted it and I could pay for it. So I started tallying up stuff he owed me if he was going to be like that! I said if you're so skint how can you find £12 a week to play golf on a saturday, £5 during the week for the driving range, £25 every 4-6 weeks for a hair cut, and £50 for his mates dream team they've set up...?!! He started getting really narky and behaving like a brat saying "so you're telling me I'm not allowed to play golf?!" errr no I never said that but when I'm skint I mean I have _nothing_ I didnt even have bus fare yesterday to get home!
> 
> Seriously pissed off he started going on about him never going out with his mates and how I'm denying him from doing the only thing he enjoys doing. I was just astounded I mean I haven't had my hair done in months my roots are horrendous, I've started using Collection 2000 makeup and other cheap brands because I'm downscaling costs, I've gone out and bought all the baby stuff and because he's "skint" he says he will give me money at the end of the month so I'm always out of pocket. His dad buys his lunches every day cos he works with him - no one buys my lunches! I've got to find £200 for the credit card now because of this cock up with HIP grant and I haven't been out in 7 months - I'm sat home alone most weekends bored because he's playing video games at his friends house - seriously, how can he not see everything I've had to give up and that I don't get to do I'm so pissed off right now. We need to have a serious chat this weekend about how things need to change...
> 
> Sorry for the rant girls :cry:
> 
> xxx

Ness you can re-claim the hip grant hun, ask your mw to do another one.
Sorry to hear your OH is not helping you, i dont think he is being fair at all !!!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you girls :hugs: 

Anouska he's 29 in two weeks! Hardly a youngling lol - I think he's had a pretty spoiled upbringing as his parents have never been skint whereas I've been brought up wearing charity shop clothes and eating microwave food from Netto because mum didnt have hardly any money. I've absolutely no problem with him playing golf or doing what he wants but it's the money thing that pisses me off - he doesnt think to ask "is there anything much we need to get for baby this month?" he just expects that I'll take care of it all and he can pay me back whenever. I do earn more than him so because of that he thinks I've got loads of spare cash when I pay out more than he does on a monthly basis. 

I'm also giving him an extra £100 a month on my rent so that my conscience is eased when he's having to pay for everything while I'm being paid peanuts for 6 months before I go back to work. We need to discuss how much we're going to have coming in and going out etc he can't just brush it under the carpet and hope we'll manage! 

Anouska what a nightmare with the music! I think I'd have been doing the same as your OH lol :haha: 


Oooh yay for maternity leave Lozzy! 

7 weeks and 4 days on Monday for me thank fook!! 

Anouska those movements are exactly like my girls like pushing and elbowing and rolling etc suppose they have less room to kick freely now lol x


----------



## Nessicle

Charlotte good Jakes doing better definitely - I know what you mean about taking ages to fall asleep, I feel exhausted but just struggle to drop off! 

I spoke to HMRC last night and they're "appealing" it for me but I had just hoped I'd have it by now so I didnt have to spend another month paying so much out :( oh well not much I can do about it now hey?! Just have to wait til they've spoken to my MW xx


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> Charlotte good Jakes doing better definitely - I know what you mean about taking ages to fall asleep, I feel exhausted but just struggle to drop off!
> 
> I spoke to HMRC last night and they're "appealing" it for me but I had just hoped I'd have it by now so I didnt have to spend another month paying so much out :( oh well not much I can do about it now hey?! Just have to wait til they've spoken to my MW xx

:haha: jakes kerri's little boy :)


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Notice the big BRADLEY banner! :haha:
Love ya Ness :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## xkirstyx

omg im dying!!!! think you lot wanted to pass the cold/flu over to scotland iv got it so bad :( 

argh i should of done a multi quote but i thought i could remember what to say back but iv forgotten now, stupid baby brain!

yeah i feel baby stick body parts out now, i swear last night she was sticking her head out my side!!!! thought it was her bum but it was a big round ball then every time i poke her she moves, iv never felt much kicks i get alot at one time then can go hours without feeling anything then alot of movement again. mw said its fine just make sure im feeling 10movements in a day xxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Charlotte good Jakes doing better definitely - I know what you mean about taking ages to fall asleep, I feel exhausted but just struggle to drop off!
> 
> I spoke to HMRC last night and they're "appealing" it for me but I had just hoped I'd have it by now so I didnt have to spend another month paying so much out :( oh well not much I can do about it now hey?! Just have to wait til they've spoken to my MW xx
> 
> :haha: jakes kerri's little boy :)Click to expand...

:dohh: honestly think the 3 hours a night sleep is getting to me now :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

On the plus side I've just realised me and OH will qualify for child tax credits while I'm on maternity leave and when I go back to work :happydance: 

That will help soooo much! Plus because OH hardly earns anything we might be classed as needing the higher rate so might be able to claim the Sure Start Maternity grant.....I cant tell you how relieved I feel that we will most certainly get a little help while I'm off work - I had no idea how little OH earned to be honest xx


----------



## cho

ness you may aswell try hun, even if you dont think you qualify its worth trying :) xxx


----------



## mummyclo

It is very helpful Ness! Me and OH barely earn enough to cover everything :(
But now im not working and when LO is born we will deffo get like 4k a year tax credits! 
I think we can get some help with council tax and stuff as well as council tax alone is £120 out of what we earn a month :(
Was watching Jeremy Kyle and seeing about how much people get on Benefits, they get A LOT more than us working, sems very unfair!


----------



## ducky1502

c.holdway said:


> oooh 29 weeks today :thumbup:

Yay happy 29wks to us hun :happydance:



Kerrieann said:


> Morning ladies, very quiet.... Charlotte happy 29 weeks, its going so quick!! hope ur arm feels better, thats quiet funny about the dream, i often have dreams with the other girls in too! Jake had a dummy but this baby WILL NOT have one, after having a child with one i would never do it again, it was a nightmare!!
> 
> Jakes loads better now and dint wake up once last night for the first time in a week but i bloody woke up 6 times for the loo and i couldnt stop itching my belly all night so the first chance i get for a good nights sleep and i cant :cry: And the heartburn is getting horrendous, it brought me to tears in the night it was that painful :cry:
> 
> Just dropped Jake off at school as hes on mornings on fridays and im just gunna chill on here coz im so tired!! Hope you allo have good day :flower

Hope you've had a nice lazy morning :thumbup:
I know how you feel about the heartburn :( some days it is SO bad I'm just miserable.



Nessicle said:


> Morning gals!
> 
> Hope everyone is well?
> 
> Ooh gosh twice Butterfly?! I get up about 5-6 times a night to pee :haha:
> 
> Happy 29 weeks Charlotte sorry your feeling rotten this morning!
> 
> I know the feeling having a shitty 24 hours :(
> 
> Got home to a letter from HMRC saying:
> 
> _We cannot pay you your Health in Pregnancy Grant because the midwife or doctor signed your claim form before your 25th week of pregnancy...._
> 
> She didnt - I was 25 weeks on 3 September and she signed it on the 7th September, OH collected it on 8th and I sent it off that day. I phoned them up and they said she'd put my due date as January 17th which she hasn't cos I checked the form then I was told that sometimes the computer can read the form wrong....GRRRR!!! So now I have to get the mw's address on Tuesday at my appt and call HMRC up again to give them her details so they can confirm my due date with her and then they will pay it so I can expect it around 21 October!! WTF??!! I was banking on that payment to pay off the nursery furniture so now I have to find it cos I told OH I'd have it to pay off by today....
> 
> Secondly, OH has been seriously tossing and turning ALL night - he's off work today on a days holiday while I'm in work and I've had about 3 hours sleep all night I feel like crap.
> 
> Then we had an argument this morning about money. He owes me £45 for the cot bedding and mattress I paid for last month, but he was "skint" so I said well I'll deduct it from my rent I give him. We had the scan last week and that cost £35 each plus £20 for the CD of images so I said well that's £45 each so lets call it quits. He started on a rant about how he didnt want the CD of images in the first place and that I wanted it and I could pay for it. So I started tallying up stuff he owed me if he was going to be like that! I said if you're so skint how can you find £12 a week to play golf on a saturday, £5 during the week for the driving range, £25 every 4-6 weeks for a hair cut, and £50 for his mates dream team they've set up...?!! He started getting really narky and behaving like a brat saying "so you're telling me I'm not allowed to play golf?!" errr no I never said that but when I'm skint I mean I have _nothing_ I didnt even have bus fare yesterday to get home!
> 
> Seriously pissed off he started going on about him never going out with his mates and how I'm denying him from doing the only thing he enjoys doing. I was just astounded I mean I haven't had my hair done in months my roots are horrendous, I've started using Collection 2000 makeup and other cheap brands because I'm downscaling costs, I've gone out and bought all the baby stuff and because he's "skint" he says he will give me money at the end of the month so I'm always out of pocket. His dad buys his lunches every day cos he works with him - no one buys my lunches! I've got to find £200 for the credit card now because of this cock up with HIP grant and I haven't been out in 7 months - I'm sat home alone most weekends bored because he's playing video games at his friends house - seriously, how can he not see everything I've had to give up and that I don't get to do I'm so pissed off right now. We need to have a serious chat this weekend about how things need to change...
> 
> Sorry for the rant girls :cry:
> 
> xxx

Awwwww ness how rubbish about the grant, you will get it though. 
Your OH sounds like he is being rather unfair. My OH is great 99% of the time and then every so often he will start on the whole 'money' thing and that's it, anything that is his fault is then turned around and becomes my fault. Men aye :dohh:



lozzy21 said:


> Morning girls, im now off work till tuesday :D
> 
> They are also letting change when i go on my mat leave so my last shift is the 18th of october, the rest of that week is holidays and i start my mat leave the week after. Cant bloody wait.
> 
> Of shopping today :D

Enjoy your shopping trip lozzy :) SO jealous!



WILSMUM said:


> Oh and my bump now i've noticed is absolutely rock hard to the point of beign uncomfy when I'm stood up or laid on my back!
> I keep going to DH "Look, feel this" and gettign him to feel my belly cause I can;t get over how hard it is!

Haha I'm the same, get OH to feel how hard it is. 



Nessicle said:


> On the plus side I've just realised me and OH will qualify for child tax credits while I'm on maternity leave and when I go back to work :happydance:
> 
> That will help soooo much! Plus because OH hardly earns anything we might be classed as needing the higher rate so might be able to claim the Sure Start Maternity grant.....I cant tell you how relieved I feel that we will most certainly get a little help while I'm off work - I had no idea how little OH earned to be honest xx

Yay for the tax credits :) it all adds up. We get tax credits too but will probably JUST miss the higher rate, but at the end of the day I'll take whatever they are will to give me. It all helps!


----------



## ducky1502

WAHOOOOO just ordered my nursery furniture :) Pick it up in 10days!!!


----------



## mummyclo

ducky1502 said:


> WAHOOOOO just ordered my nursery furniture :) Pick it up in 10days!!!

YEY!! OH is putting the crib up today!! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks girls! Yeah ducky funny how men always seem to turn it round on us aye....

Thanks Charlotte once baby is here I'm going to set up the child tax credits and then try to apply for the sure start - if I don't qualify I don't, but the child tax credits would be amazing because I was panicking how we'd live on £200 a month for food and nappies etc! 

I'm assuming the amount they say you might be able to claim is paid each month and not yearly though....pretty it's monthly but don't wanna jump the gun :haha:

If it is we'll be able to claim around £510 a month and that's obviously based on last years earnings (you have to put down your working hours if you're on mat leave as to what you were working _before_ you went on mat leave so I put down 37 hours and based on my salary from April 2009 to 2010 which is £2k less than now) think I did it right....

Once I start working part time my hours will be about 22 a week and we'll have childcare costs a couple of days per week (hopefully OH's mum can have Ava one day a week) and I'll put down my fresh claim for what I earned while on mat leave and pro-rata etc so will be entitled to hopefully around the same perhaps a little less! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> WAHOOOOO just ordered my nursery furniture :) Pick it up in 10days!!!

:happydance: I felt so happy when mine was up like things were coming together all at once it's ace!


----------



## ducky1502

It's all so exciting. Although I am dreading clearing out the nursery, it's completely full of clutter lol.


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> It is very helpful Ness! Me and OH barely earn enough to cover everything :(
> But now im not working and when LO is born we will deffo get like 4k a year tax credits!
> I think we can get some help with council tax and stuff as well as council tax alone is £120 out of what we earn a month :(
> Was watching Jeremy Kyle and seeing about how much people get on Benefits, *they get A LOT more than us working*, sems very unfair!

makes you wonder why you work sometimes hey?!


----------



## Nessicle

ours was ducky - just don't over do it and take it steady clearing it out over the next 10 days and once the furniture arrives you'll be able to get it straight up x


----------



## ducky1502

If you're entitled to about £150 a month ness then you should qualify for the surestart grant, think the upper limit with 1st baby under 1 is £1095 a year or something like that..... The number the calculator comes up with now is what you would be entitled to between now (if you put a claim in today) and the end of this tax year. That's usually how it works :)


----------



## Pixxie

I must convince OH to let me phone the tax credit people off his phone since I'm pretty sure we should be getting something from them. Its a premium rate number though and we dont have a land line :dohh: 

The woman who was supposed to be selling us the cot is now avoiding my step-mum and fobbing her off... which means I need to find another cot and mattress, we had been counting on getting that bargain :( x


----------



## ducky1502

How much were you paying for it pixxie?


----------



## Pixxie

£60 for the cot and mattress :| I doubt Ill be able to find another deal as good, I wouldnt trust a second hand mattress off someone we didnt know so thats gonna be the main expense x


----------



## ducky1502

In ikea you can get a cot for £34.99 and a mattress for £19.99 if you look on their website.


----------



## Pixxie

We were after a cot bed, and I hate IKEA :haha: I've just had a look but I don't like them, beggars can be choosers... 

We'll go for a second hand cot bed, pretty sure we will be able to get one off e-bay or gumtree for about £30. Because its a cot bed though it needs a sprung mattress not just a foam one. Have to check out the local market to see what's fell off the back off lorries recently lol xx


----------



## ducky1502

ebay do brand new mattresses for half what you'd pay in the shops. Think a sprung one for us is going to be about £40 delivered whereas it would have been £80 from mamas and papas itself.

Second hand cotbeds are fine. There is also preloved.co.uk which do some good stuff. We were going to get second hand furniture from ebay but they wanted £300 for something that would cost us £400 brand new.... plus it was about 45mins drive away to pick it up. I'm all about a bargain though :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> I must convince OH to let me phone the tax credit people off his phone since I'm pretty sure we should be getting something from them. Its a premium rate number though and we dont have a land line :dohh:
> 
> The woman who was supposed to be selling us the cot is now avoiding my step-mum and fobbing her off... which means I need to find another cot and mattress, we had been counting on getting that bargain :( x




Pixxie said:


> £60 for the cot and mattress :| I doubt Ill be able to find another deal as good, I wouldnt trust a second hand mattress off someone we didnt know so thats gonna be the main expense x

I think you should be hun definitely - do you know anyone with a landline perhaps you can go to their house and borrow their landline and pay the amount when their bill comes in (local rate from a landline as far as I know). 

I got a cot from Tesco Direct for £60 and a mattress to fit from eBay brand new for £20. 

Think Tesco also do cotbeds for about £100 with mattresses too which is slightly more but it's brand new worth a look? xx


----------



## Nessicle

All my nursery furniture cost £210 together in total because I didnt buy nursery furniture specifically I just bought bedroom furniture and bought the cot seperate :thumbup: worth looking in to girls if it saves you some pennies :thumbup: xx


----------



## ducky1502

Nessicle said:


> All my nursery furniture cost £210 together in total because I didnt buy nursery furniture specifically I just bought bedroom furniture and bought the cot seperate :thumbup: worth looking in to girls if it saves you some pennies :thumbup: xx

That's what we were going to do originally but OH has a real thing about 'matching' and the only way we could get it all to match colour wise is if we went for white and the only white stuff we liked was white nursery furniture :dohh: So in the end we went for a mamas and papas set. Should have been £650 and £40 to deliver but we got it for £399 and are picking it up for free :)


----------



## mummyclo

Was that in the sale ducky?
£400 is still a lot, i wouldn't be able to afford that! :(


----------



## ducky1502

Yeah it's a september offer. I agree, £400 is a lot. But we are using £100 from the HIP grant, £100 from the refund we got on our pram that was scratched and my parents have given us £200 towards it and we're paying them back £50 a month. Didn't want to miss out on the offer in case it ended before we had the funds ourselves. When we went to kiddicare my OH had his heart set of a few of the sets there that were £1000+ and he was desperately trying to justify the cost and coming up with ideas where we could get the money from. But I talked him out of it and the mamas and papas set was a good compromise in the end.


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> I keep getting a weird hard sticky out bit in my belly, where i think he is pushing! It felt weird so i was poking it to make him move and then he booted me REALLY hard and made me jump :haha:

 I'm sorry but that made me laugh - our LO's have such personalities already! :haha:



lozzy21 said:


> Morning girls, im now off work till tuesday :D
> 
> They are also letting change when i go on my mat leave so my last shift is the 18th of october, the rest of that week is holidays and i start my mat leave the week after. Cant bloody wait.
> 
> Of shopping today :D

 aww that's great. enjoy your shopping



WILSMUM said:


> Aww Ness sorry you've had a crap time hun - how old is yr OH if u don't mind me asking?
> He sounds like he needs to do some serious growing up and I think once the baby arrives he's in for one almightly shock! I'm really not surprised yr peed off, I would be as well!
> 
> 
> And no I've not managed to compeltely shift this cold yet either - still got a runny nose and a bit of a cough!
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about babys movements as well, its the same for me - when I watch my stomach its more like pushes and rolling movemements, and I get the definate knee and elbow every now and again!! Baby seems to have either one or both feet wedged up under my sternum at the min, been like it since yesterday which is making it near on impoosible for me to get on my right sock or shoe! Think baby just wants me to stay at home all the time!!! Lol!!! I guess I'm just gonna have to wear slip on shoes instead of my boots which'll be nice as the weather gets colder!!!!! Or I'll have to get DH to tie my laces for me in the morning and then leave my boots on all day!!!!
> 
> 
> Hospital bag all but packed now - just got shower gel, shampoo, deodrant, toothpaste and toothbrush coming in the asda shop tomorrow to pack and then bar grabbing my dressing gown I'm all done!!!!
> 
> 
> One of the houses a few doors down from us decided to start playing they're music really loud and shouting in the street at 4am this morning which was nice! DH called the police in the end cause I wouldn't let him go out and tell them himself to shut the f*** up! Anyway he got back to sleep quite quickly but then I was tossign and turning and couldn't get comfy, my hips were aching and I had really restless legs! Think I'd only just dropped off again when DH woke up going "Shit, wake up its quarter past 7"! So I didn;t get my cuppa in bed this morning!

 wow you really are organised! :thumbup:



xkirstyx said:


> omg im dying!!!! think you lot wanted to pass the cold/flu over to scotland iv got it so bad :(

 Hope you feel better soon :flower:

Sending you hugs Ness :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

Thats not too bad then :)
Still can't believe you got £100 back from the pram :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nat - hope your kitchen gets finished soon. :flower:

Ducky - that sounds like a good compromise. :thumbup:

Pixxie - Something will come along - lots of places will start having more sales now with the run up to xmas. Hopefully that'll include baby stuff too :shrug:


----------



## ducky1502

mummyclo said:


> Thats not too bad then :)
> Still can't believe you got £100 back from the pram :)

£110 to be exact :winkwink:


----------



## ducky1502

We actually saved £295 on the pram in the end. So whilst there are some marks and stuff we definately lucked out.


----------



## Nessicle

Ah well that sounds like a good deal then Ducky definitely! 

I really wanted things to match but just couldnt afford it - the cot is lighter than the furniture but I think it still looks nice :D 

M&P have a sale on too girls so go and have a look - some of the bedding sets are reduced from £100 to £49 :thumbup: xx


----------



## ducky1502

Nessicle said:


> Ah well that sounds like a good deal then Ducky definitely!
> 
> I really wanted things to match but just couldnt afford it - the cot is lighter than the furniture but I think it still looks nice :D
> 
> M&P have a sale on too girls so go and have a look - some of the bedding sets are reduced from £100 to £49 :thumbup: xx

After this talk of furniture I went on fb and had another look at your nursery pics. I think it looks lovely :flower:

Anyone seen the advert for the 2 day next sale starting tomorrow?! :shrug: didn't realise they had a sale this time of yr!


----------



## mummyclo

All the crazys will be queueing outside next at 5 tomorrow then! :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> All the crazys will be queueing outside next at 5 tomorrow then! :haha:

 Stores don't open until 7am tomorrow - they're having a lie-in for this sale :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: 7am is not a lie in! :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: 7am is not a lie in! :haha:

 I can't seem to sleep much past 7am! And it's a lie in for DH who gets up at 4.45am every morning :dohh: The nearest Next is a 5 min walk from my house (10 minute with my pregnancy waddle) so I might just go half a look-see tomorrow to see if I can get any xmas pressies!! :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

I would go, but the nearest Next to me is 20 mins and its really small, and never has anything good in the sale :(


----------



## Xaviersmom

ducky1502 said:


> I've been getting an awful pain in my back for over 24hrs now :( I've been getting backache anyway for a while now but this pain is actually more like a pain than an ache. It's in my lower left hand side and comes and goes but it's horrible :( sometimes it's quite a sharp pain too. Boo!

Could be your SI joint. I have been having issues with it :( Not much to do but take it easy. I also found it doesn't hurt when I'm floating around in the pool. YAY for weightlesness!



mummyclo said:


> Awwww i cant wait until december :)

Me too me too!



hodbert said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Glad your anti D wasn't too bad charlotte :thumbup: all done now!!!
> 
> Well so much for trying to be as healthy as possible, I had 3 krispy creme donuts yesterday and 2 today... oops! Only 2 left so if OH doesn't eat them tonight they are hitting the bin. I have already consumed 1000000000000000 calories from the 5 I have eaten!!
> 
> U gals need to stop talking about krispy kremes, I need one really badly now!! Also craving cake but cant find any I like out here, going to have to bake one me thinks, when I get the motivation to do so!
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> I've only got 2 so far but will be getting more at some stage. I had a dummy and I've never had a problem with them. Better than thumb/finnger sucking my opinion, at least u can take a dummy away. My sis sucked her fingers until she was about 9 and still has marks on them from her teeth.Click to expand...
> 
> DS had a dummy b/c he liked to comfort suck. As he got a little older, we weaned him off it and finally got rid of it. He never put his fingers in his mouth. My mom adopted a boy who never had a dummy and the boy is now 10 and I have caught him with his thumb in his mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Hope all are well - Ness im feeling more and more sick again - serious bout of nausea again this morning - its definately getting worse again - Eeeeek!!
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...
> 
> Mine has been getting worse again too. I threw up a couple of weeks ago the entire night (every 20 minutes or so) I think I was exhausted and then I threw up last weekend after having a fairly light dinner. I have been feeling nauseous in the morning as well. I think I need to start keeping food by my bed so that I can eat a little before getting up. I think I am getting too hungry during the night.Click to expand...
> 
> MAybe it's a 3rd tri thing. I wasn't sick at all during 1st tri, but the last 2 nights I have been so sick to my stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> I guess I'm just gonna have to wear slip on shoes instead of my boots which'll be nice as the weather gets colder!!!!! Or I'll have to get DH to tie my laces for me in the morning and then leave my boots on all day!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I got some bungee cord laces that you put in sneakers and leave in. I don't have to tie my shoes now, but I still get the support of the sneakers. They were $5 at a sporting goods store.
> 
> 
> Aww Ness :hugs: He's a dick with no sense of money. Nip it now. DS's dad was like that.
> 
> 2 weeks until my baby shower! I need to get my backside moving on the baby's room.Click to expand...


----------



## - Butterfly -

a baby shower - how exciting.

they're not really a big thing in this country :blush:


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Ah well that sounds like a good deal then Ducky definitely!
> 
> I really wanted things to match but just couldnt afford it - the cot is lighter than the furniture but I think it still looks nice :D
> 
> M&P have a sale on too girls so go and have a look - some of the bedding sets are reduced from £100 to £49 :thumbup: xx
> 
> After this talk of furniture I went on fb and had another look at your nursery pics. I think it looks lovely :flower:
> 
> Anyone seen the advert for the 2 day next sale starting tomorrow?! :shrug: didn't realise they had a sale this time of yr!Click to expand...

aww thank you honey :flower: we like it! Just going to finish it off this weekend - get the pictures up and move the rest of my junk outta there for more space! I need some rattan baskets to go under the cot for nappies and wipes as we havent got enough space for a changing unit/cupboard as I have to share a room with baby for my wardrobe and chest of drawers 

think they'll be getting rid of the last of the summer stuff with it being Autumn now :thumbup:



- Butterfly - said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: 7am is not a lie in! :haha:
> 
> I can't seem to sleep much past 7am! And it's a lie in for DH who gets up at 4.45am every morning :dohh: The nearest Next is a 5 min walk from my house (10 minute with my pregnancy waddle) so I might just go half a look-see tomorrow to see if I can get any xmas pressies!! :shrug:Click to expand...

me either - I'm awake around 5.30am most days and up for 6.30am every single day, work is killing me now though I'm exhausted today, struggling to keep my eyes open lol 



mummyclo said:


> I would go, but the nearest Next to me is 20 mins and its really small, and never has anything good in the sale :(

My sister works at Next so I get a discount anyway :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww Ness I admire you for working and all other working b&b friends too. Being pregnant is so tiring. I hope your maternity leave comes round quick :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

ouch I wish Rosie would change position so she wasn't kicking my foof and bladder all the time!


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> a baby shower - how exciting.
> 
> they're not really a big thing in this country :blush:

mum wanted to throw one for me but I think I'd feel a bit cheeky asking everyone to come to a baby shower to bring a present :haha: I'd LOVE it don't get me wrong it would be ace but I'd still feel cheeky iykwim?!


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> Aww Ness I admire you for working and all other working b&b friends too. Being pregnant is so tiring. I hope your maternity leave comes round quick :hugs:

Aw thank you darling - I feel like I whine an awful lot about working as there are so many women in third world countries who have to work in cotton fields and stuff until they give birth but I can't help it, it is really tiring and the 10 hour days are a killer :( 

only a 4 day week for me next week however - going to visit my friend Sarah who had a baby boy back in August he'll only be 6 weeks old :happydance: little Olly Jack can't wait to see him!


----------



## cho

This next sale isnt a big one though, there wont be much tbh but i will be queuing at 7 oh yes i will :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> a baby shower - how exciting.
> 
> they're not really a big thing in this country :blush:
> 
> mum wanted to throw one for me but I think I'd feel a bit cheeky asking everyone to come to a baby shower to bring a present :haha: I'd LOVE it don't get me wrong it would be ace but I'd still feel cheeky iykwim?!Click to expand...

 I think the fact that your mum wants to throw one for you is lovely.:flower: I think it's cheeky if you arrange one yourself. :haha: Even it if was just a handful of your close friends who come who will actually want to buy a pressie anyway - then I think thats nice. Plus you'd be putting on drinks and nibbles for them and it's nice to have a girly night. :thumbup:


----------



## - Butterfly -

c.holdway said:


> This next sale isnt a big one though, there wont be much tbh but i will be queuing at 7 oh yes i will :)

:haha:


----------



## Xaviersmom

- Butterfly - said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> a baby shower - how exciting.
> 
> they're not really a big thing in this country :blush:
> 
> mum wanted to throw one for me but I think I'd feel a bit cheeky asking everyone to come to a baby shower to bring a present :haha: I'd LOVE it don't get me wrong it would be ace but I'd still feel cheeky iykwim?!Click to expand...
> 
> I think the fact that your mum wants to throw one for you is lovely.:flower: I think it's cheeky if you arrange one yourself. :haha: Even it if was just a handful of your close friends who come who will actually want to buy a pressie anyway - then I think thats nice. Plus you'd be putting on drinks and nibbles for them and it's nice to have a girly night. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Normally one doesn't get a shower for baby #2, but DS is 12 and it's a different dad. So there's different rules. :)

Yes, it's a fun girl's afternoon out with snacks and lots of girly chit chat. About half of the women invited are wives of his volleyball and frisbee teammates. 

I'm excited because the presents I'm gonna get will make it VERY real for DH.. seeing all that tiny stuff set up in LO's room. Plus, I was told not to shop till after the shower and it's been killing me.


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> On the plus side I've just realised me and OH will qualify for child tax credits while I'm on maternity leave and when I go back to work :happydance:
> 
> That will help soooo much! Plus because OH hardly earns anything we might be classed as needing the higher rate so might be able to claim the Sure Start Maternity grant.....I cant tell you how relieved I feel that we will most certainly get a little help while I'm off work - I had no idea how little OH earned to be honest xx


Everyone who gets tax credits should be entitled to the sure start grant once baby is here as for the first year you get whats called the baby bonus and thats means your gettign more than the basic family rate. I didn;t realise but DHs mum works for the job centre and told me! You need to applyf or tax credits as soon as baby is born so you can get the letter they send you and then send that off to the sure start people all before baby is 3 months.
And you can have tax credits paid either weekly or every 4 weeks and you should be entitled to claim something if yr earning are under £45k pa (i think) and you may even be entitled to working tax credits as well when you go back to work after mat leave and should get money back on child care costs as well (obviously depending on yr joint household income!) 
My DH brings home around £1200 every 4 weeks and we get just shy of £150 tax credits every 4 weeks atm but we don't qualify for working tax credits. I think once baby is here my tax credits should pretty much be double what they are now for the first year and they they'll drop a bit after that.

And don't forget that we'll all get child benefit as well which agai can be paid weekly or every 4 weeks, for the first child it works out as £81.20 every 4 weeks.

You get a claim form or info about one or the other (or might even be both) in yr bounty pack you get in hospital.

But the tax credits calc on the net is really handy and will let you know if you do qualify without you having to spend hours trying to get through to them on the phone: https://taxcredits.hmrc.gov.uk/Qualify/DIQHousehold.aspx


----------



## ducky1502

I spoke to my friend who works at next and her hubby is the store manager and she said it's not a very big sale. Each department has a few bits, mainly summer stuff. I may have a look online but I won't be bothering going into the store.


----------



## cho

https://www.smanutrition.co.uk/Know...for-hospital/Helpsheet/tabid/549/Default.aspx

Heres a link to a checklist for hospital bag if anyone wants it


----------



## ducky1502

c.holdway said:


> https://www.smanutrition.co.uk/Know...for-hospital/Helpsheet/tabid/549/Default.aspx
> 
> Heres a link to a checklist for hospital bag if anyone wants it

Holy cow! No wonder some women turn up with huge suitcases!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

WILSMUM said:


> [
> Everyone who gets tax credits should be entitled to the sure start grant once baby is here as for the first year you get whats called the baby bonus and thats means your gettign more than the basic family rate. I didn;t realise but DHs mum works for the job centre and told me! You need to applyf or tax credits as soon as baby is born so you can get the letter they send you and then send that off to the sure start people all before baby is 3 months.
> And you can have tax credits paid either weekly or every 4 weeks and you should be entitled to claim something if yr earning are under £45k pa (i think) and you may even be entitled to working tax credits as well when you go back to work after mat leave and should get money back on child care costs as well (obviously depending on yr joint household income!)
> My DH brings home around £1200 every 4 weeks and we get just shy of £150 tax credits every 4 weeks atm but we don't qualify for working tax credits. I think once baby is here my tax credits should pretty much be double what they are now for the first year and they they'll drop a bit after that.
> 
> And don't forget that we'll all get child benefit as well which agai can be paid weekly or every 4 weeks, for the first child it works out as £81.20 every 4 weeks.
> 
> You get a claim form or info about one or the other (or might even be both) in yr bounty pack you get in hospital.
> 
> But the tax credits calc on the net is really handy and will let you know if you do qualify without you having to spend hours trying to get through to them on the phone: https://taxcredits.hmrc.gov.uk/Qualify/DIQHousehold.aspx

 Wow I didn't realise that - I shall make a note on my diary to put a claim in for sure start once LO is here. Thanks for that :thumbup:


----------



## ducky1502

- Butterfly - said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> [
> Everyone who gets tax credits should be entitled to the sure start grant once baby is here as for the first year you get whats called the baby bonus and thats means your gettign more than the basic family rate. I didn;t realise but DHs mum works for the job centre and told me! You need to applyf or tax credits as soon as baby is born so you can get the letter they send you and then send that off to the sure start people all before baby is 3 months.
> And you can have tax credits paid either weekly or every 4 weeks and you should be entitled to claim something if yr earning are under £45k pa (i think) and you may even be entitled to working tax credits as well when you go back to work after mat leave and should get money back on child care costs as well (obviously depending on yr joint household income!)
> My DH brings home around £1200 every 4 weeks and we get just shy of £150 tax credits every 4 weeks atm but we don't qualify for working tax credits. I think once baby is here my tax credits should pretty much be double what they are now for the first year and they they'll drop a bit after that.
> 
> And don't forget that we'll all get child benefit as well which agai can be paid weekly or every 4 weeks, for the first child it works out as £81.20 every 4 weeks.
> 
> You get a claim form or info about one or the other (or might even be both) in yr bounty pack you get in hospital.
> 
> But the tax credits calc on the net is really handy and will let you know if you do qualify without you having to spend hours trying to get through to them on the phone: https://taxcredits.hmrc.gov.uk/Qualify/DIQHousehold.aspx
> 
> Wow I didn't realise that - I shall make a note on my diary to put a claim in for sure start once LO is here. Thanks for that :thumbup:Click to expand...

You need to be entitled to £1095 a year or more to claim the sure start grant. We're entitled to something like £1080 so will just miss out on it :( will apply though just incase.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Ducky - Gosh its sooo complicated!! I've just been on the calculator and it says we'd be entitled to £2200 upto april 2011 so I'm assuming it would be double that for the year? :shrug: so we'd get sure start grant? :shrug:


----------



## WILSMUM

DHs mum works at the job centre and she said that cause youget the baby bonus then everyone is entitled.

This is what it says on sure start website:

You can get a Sure Start Maternity Grant if you or your partner receive any of the following:

* Income Support
* income-based Jobseeker's Allowance
* income-related Employment and Support Allowance
* Pension Credit
* Child Tax Credit at a rate higher than the family element
* Working Tax Credit where a disability or severe disability element is included in the award


My understanding is that the baby bonus for the first year means we'll be getting tax credits at a rate higher than the family element.


----------



## WILSMUM

and heres the link to the website:
https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyT...ort/Expectingorbringingupchildren/DG_10018854


----------



## ducky1502

On the surestart application form it says that the family element is usually something like £545 but its £1095 for first baby under 1....... something like that. Could be totally wrong though :haha: think it's definately worth sending an application form off anyway. I will be :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> Everyone who gets tax credits should be entitled to the sure start grant once baby is here as for the first year you get whats called the baby bonus and thats means your gettign more than the basic family rate. I didn;t realise but DHs mum works for the job centre and told me! You need to applyf or tax credits as soon as baby is born so you can get the letter they send you and then send that off to the sure start people all before baby is 3 months.
> And you can have tax credits paid either weekly or every 4 weeks and you should be entitled to claim something if yr earning are under £45k pa (i think) and you may even be entitled to working tax credits as well when you go back to work after mat leave and should get money back on child care costs as well (obviously depending on yr joint household income!)
> My DH brings home around £1200 every 4 weeks and we get just shy of £150 tax credits every 4 weeks atm but we don't qualify for working tax credits. I think once baby is here my tax credits should pretty much be double what they are now for the first year and they they'll drop a bit after that.
> 
> And don't forget that we'll all get child benefit as well which agai can be paid weekly or every 4 weeks, for the first child it works out as £81.20 every 4 weeks.
> 
> You get a claim form or info about one or the other (or might even be both) in yr bounty pack you get in hospital.
> 
> But the tax credits calc on the net is really handy and will let you know if you do qualify without you having to spend hours trying to get through to them on the phone: https://taxcredits.hmrc.gov.uk/Qualify/DIQHousehold.aspx

You're a star thank you Anouska!!! :flower:I seriously didnt think we'd be able to claim anything - combined at the moment whilst working full time we earn a combined salary of £36k and obviously my salary will be halved thereabouts when I go back to work plus while on mat leave I'll only get SMP so obviously we'll be mega on the breadline otherwise. I'll be sure to get the Sure Start form in if I do qualify then! 



c.holdway said:


> https://www.smanutrition.co.uk/Know...for-hospital/Helpsheet/tabid/549/Default.aspx
> 
> Heres a link to a checklist for hospital bag if anyone wants it

Brilliant thanks hun! I needed one of those!! :flower:



ducky1502 said:


> On the surestart application form it says that the family element is usually something like £545 but its £1095 for first baby under 1....... something like that. Could be totally wrong though :haha: think it's definately worth sending an application form off anyway. I will be :thumbup:

definitely worth sending off hun! Worst they can say is you don't qualify but you just might do afterall!


----------



## WILSMUM

I just found the form and had a look and it says this re the family element:

From April 2010 to April 2011 this means a rate of £548 a year or more, or more than £1095 a year if you have a baby under one.

Which means I can actually apply now cause I get more than £548 a year for Wil!


----------



## ducky1502

WILSMUM said:


> I just found the form and had a look and it says this re the family element:
> 
> From April 2010 to April 2011 this means a rate of £548 a year or more, or more than £1095 a year if you have a baby under one.
> 
> Which means I can actually apply now cause I get more than £548 a year for Wil!

Get applying then!!! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Just done the calculator based on mine and OH's earnings and working hours between April 2009- April 2010 (it says you have to put in working hours what you were working before mat leave so put in 37 hours) that we would be entitled to £513 per month! Amazing!

It looks like I won't qualify for the Sure Start because it's based on last years earnings if it was actually based on the earnings for the time I'd be claiming it I would qualify x


----------



## Nessicle

definitely get applying Anouska!


----------



## WILSMUM

When Wil was born my ex and I had a joint income about the same Ness and we qualified, wasn't much though, can;t remember what it was in the first year but think it was only something like £40 every 4 weeks after Wil turned 1!
But it is worked out on the previous years combined income though.

And heres a link to the sure start application form: https://www.dwp.gov.uk/advisers/claimforms/sf100_print.pdf


----------



## WILSMUM

I just read somewhere that if yr earnings have dropped dramatically from the previous year then you can ask tax credits to review it for you with your actually current earnings and then you should be able to apply for the sure start grant.


i will get it printed and filled in this weekend - need MW to sign the last part and I'm seeing her on tues so will get her to do that then!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Everyone seems to be entitled to LOADS more tax credits than me :(


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> When Wil was born my ex and I had a joint income about the same Ness and we qualified, wasn't much though, can;t remember what it was in the first year but think it was only something like £40 every 4 weeks after Wil turned 1!
> But it is worked out on the previous years combined income though.
> 
> And heres a link to the sure start application form: https://www.dwp.gov.uk/advisers/claimforms/sf100_print.pdf




ducky1502 said:


> Everyone seems to be entitled to LOADS more tax credits than me :(

My OH only earns about £13k a year so I earn much more than him but when I'm on mat leave I only get my full salary for 3 months then basic SMP and when I go back to work our joint income will be about £23k xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Blimey Ness thats a lot!

I won't get that much a month getting tax credits for Wil and the baby!


----------



## Nessicle

Unless it means the figure it gives you is spaced out over the year? But that would equate to about £40 a month?? no point claiming if that was the case....very confusing!

EDIT - actually thinking about it that is probably it :dohh: stupid to think I'd actually get anything worth claiming lol


----------



## ducky1502

Nessicle said:


> Unless it means the figure it gives you is spaced out over the year? But that would equate to about £40 a month?? no point claiming if that was the case....very confusing!
> 
> EDIT - actually thinking about it that is probably it :doh: stupid to think I'd actually get anything worth claiming lol

The figure they give you on the calculator is what you would get if you claimed today up until april 5th 2011 when the tax year ends. So there is roughly 28weeks left of the tax year so the amount it tells you divided by 28 should give you a rough estimate as to how much you would get a week. Times that by 52 and that is what you would be entitled to a year and it needs to be over £1095 I believe to claim surestart..... complicated I know.


----------



## Nessicle

What a dingbat that site could not be any more confusing lol! I thought it seemed a lot but there wasnt any note telling you otherwise lol! 

So I'd get about £72 a week based on that timed by 52 would = £3744 that seems like an awful lot then so that can't be right!


----------



## mummyclo

I think our combined earning with me doing 20 hrs and now on mat leave is something like 17k :(
That sounds really crap when i work it out!! But filling in the tax credits form soon and all the other stuff you get when having a baby, we should be ok :)


----------



## Nessicle

FX you will get more then Chloe :flower:

I feel a right dingbat now lol - all I can say is that I'm sleep deprived, confused by the tax credits site and tired from being at work all day :haha: 

xx


----------



## ducky1502

Ness that doesn't sound right either..........

If the calculator said £513 then divide that by 28, that's £18.32(ish) a week, times that by 52 is £952.64 a year. So if that's correct then you will get about £18 a week based on those numbers. All rough numbers really but it should give you a general idea.


----------



## Nessicle

Aaaarrrghhh lol :haha: thanks ducky honestly WTF is wrong with me today lol?! 

thanks hun! so I would defo just miss out on the sure start unless they gave me a slight variation of the figure - why are these things so complex :rofl: xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Is the sure start grant paid in a lump sum or in instalments?

bloody tax credit calculator!! :hissy:


----------



## WILSMUM

it is all very overwhelming and confusing!!!

and now i've just realised that after living here for nearly 2.5 years I don't think i ever told the child benefit people my change of address!!!!
Oooppps!
And I've got nothing old filed so have no idea what address they do have or even what surname they have for me!!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

I have no idea about anything when it comes to tax credits. No idea at all :shrug:

I'm at home bored in front of the computer, guys are still doing the kitchen, everything is ridiculously dusty, i only had about 4 hours sleep last night and feel i might be sick from tiredness but have to wait until these kitchen men leave. I'm not moaning though! My kitchen is finally starting to take some sort of shape (although there's loads left to do it looks like its finally going somewhere!)

Hubby left a few hours ago, and will be out until about 3/4 am at work so i shall be home alone in the dust, lol. Do you think me breathing in this dust is really harmful to the babies?! I'm trying to stay out of it but it's all open plan so can't really stay completely away


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> Is the sure start grant paid in a lump sum or in instalments?
> 
> bloody tax credit calculator!! :hissy:

I know!!! How confusing! I'm surprised people actually go to the hassle of claiming lol! 

Just worked out with ducky's help on my adding up lol that once me and OH earn combined earnings of £23k or thereabouts we'll get around £28.32 a week so correct me if I'm wrong but that means we'd get £1,472.64 a year?

Anouska whats the deal with the baby bonus thing again?


----------



## Nessicle

Nut_Shake said:


> I have no idea about anything when it comes to tax credits. No idea at all :shrug:
> 
> I'm at home bored in front of the computer, guys are still doing the kitchen, everything is ridiculously dusty, i only had about 4 hours sleep last night and feel i might be sick from tiredness but have to wait until these kitchen men leave. I'm not moaning though! My kitchen is finally starting to take some sort of shape (although there's loads left to do it looks like its finally going somewhere!)
> 
> Hubby left a few hours ago, and will be out until about 3/4 am at work so i shall be home alone in the dust, lol. Do you think me breathing in this dust is really harmful to the babies?! I'm trying to stay out of it but it's all open plan so can't really stay completely away

don't worry chick - I inhaled some weeding fumes by accident the other week and Ava is fine - we were outside but it was mega strong and I had a burning sensation in my nostrils - ouch!


----------



## WILSMUM

the sure start grant is a one off lump sum payment of £500

and Ness once u've had baby apply for your tax credits then when yr earnings drop give them a call and ask them to recalculate them for you based on yr current earnings as then you should be entitiled to a lot more tax credits with yr OH earnings being so low, looks like you will miss out on sure start though :(

When I stopped getting my mat pay with Wil it didn;t make any difference to my tax credits award as I was only earning around £15k pa and my OH at the time was on around £25-30k pa so complete opposite to you Ness!


----------



## ducky1502

The surestart grant is paid in full into your bank account if you're entitled to it and you've been approved.

It is SO complicated. It's one of the first things I looked into when I got pregnant and I'm only JUST starting to know a thing or two. 

My advice is to fill out the form AS SOON as you've had baby, send it off and see what it comes back saying. The calculator should give you a rough idea though. But as soon as it's the new tax year you have to apply again anyway I think... with your earnings from april 2010 to apirl 2011. Because what you will be entitled to to start with is based on earnings from april 2009 to 2010.


----------



## Kerrieann

mummyclo said:


> All the crazys will be queueing outside next at 5 tomorrow then! :haha:

Hey i was one of those crazies last time hehe :haha: Wont be going this time tho as not much in it i dont think!



Nessicle said:


> Unless it means the figure it gives you is spaced out over the year? But that would equate to about £40 a month?? no point claiming if that was the case....very confusing!
> 
> EDIT - actually thinking about it that is probably it :dohh: stupid to think I'd actually get anything worth claiming lol

We only get £40 a month plus child benifit at £80 per month, we must be at the higher earning end but didnt think so, i dont even work so its only dh's wages :shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh yeah and I havnt been on all day as have been making this for baby :haha: Its a stuffed dinosaur taggy, jake loved his taggy blanket when he was a baby but thought id do this lol, got the idea from another lady on the forum :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

OMG i thought heartburn was something not too bad! I feel so sick and ouchy in my tummy :(
Don't know what it is :(


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> the sure start grant is a one off lump sum payment of £500
> 
> and Ness once u've had baby apply for your tax credits then when yr earnings drop give them a call and ask them to recalculate them for you based on yr current earnings as then you should be entitiled to a lot more tax credits with yr OH earnings being so low, looks like you will miss out on sure start though :(
> 
> When I stopped getting my mat pay with Wil it didn;t make any difference to my tax credits award as I was only earning around £15k pa and my OH at the time was on around £25-30k pa so complete opposite to you Ness!

Brill thank you Anouska! It's all starting to make sense a little now lol! Yeah looks like I'll miss out on the sure start but I didnt expect to get it anyway so not a problem! Would have been nice but sure it would to lots of others who don't qualify too! 

I will apply soon as Ava comes along then and reapply at the start of the new tax year :thumbup: every little helps hey?! Plus I've been told we'll get childcare vouchers or something so need to look in to that too!


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann said:


> Oh yeah and I havnt been on all day as have been making this for baby :haha: Its a stuffed dinosaur taggy, jake loved his taggy blanket when he was a baby but thought id do this lol, got the idea from another lady on the forum :thumbup:
> View attachment 119504

Awww that so cute!
Owww the pain :( im going to be rubbish in labour :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Is the sure start grant paid in a lump sum or in instalments?
> 
> bloody tax credit calculator!! :hissy:
> 
> I know!!! How confusing! I'm surprised people actually go to the hassle of claiming lol!
> 
> Just worked out with ducky's help on my adding up lol that once me and OH earn combined earnings of £23k or thereabouts we'll get around £28.32 a week so correct me if I'm wrong but that means we'd get £1,472.64 a year?
> 
> Anouska whats the deal with the baby bonus thing again?Click to expand...


You get different elements on yr tax credits, child element, family element and up until baby is a year old the baby element (or bonus) which if I remember correctly is worth £500 for the year. So once baby reaches a year old you loose this element and yr tax credit payments reduce.


----------



## ducky1502

Completely off topic but I've got a voucher for you.....

50% off when you spend £30 or more on pizza hut delivery with the code DELFFTYPP it excludes drinks and ice cream though. :thumbup:


----------



## WILSMUM

ducky1502 said:


> The surestart grant is paid in full into your bank account if you're entitled to it and you've been approved.
> 
> It is SO complicated. It's one of the first things I looked into when I got pregnant and I'm only JUST starting to know a thing or two.
> 
> My advice is to fill out the form AS SOON as you've had baby, send it off and see what it comes back saying. The calculator should give you a rough idea though. But as soon as it's the new tax year you have to apply again anyway I think... with your earnings from april 2010 to apirl 2011. Because what you will be entitled to to start with is based on earnings from april 2009 to 2010.


You don;t have to reapply - when you get yr letter telling you what yr payments are they will show what yr payments may be for next year based on things they know will change (i.e. baby reaching a year old) but as soon as you get yr P60 phone them to tell them what yr earnings for the previous year were so they can keep it up to date for you. Also you get a renewal pack through every year in either April, May or June and if there are any changes you phone them. I think once u've applied once the only times you have to reapply are if there are any major changes like you go from a joint to a single claim!


----------



## WILSMUM

ducky1502 said:


> Completely off topic but I've got a voucher for you.....
> 
> 50% off when you spend £30 or more on pizza hut delivery with the code DELFFTYPP it excludes drinks and ice cream though. :thumbup:

 We live pretty much in the back or beyond, too far away for any pizza hut or dominoes to deliver :(


----------



## Nut_Shake

ducky1502 said:


> Completely off topic but I've got a voucher for you.....
> 
> 50% off when you spend £30 or more on pizza hut delivery with the code DELFFTYPP it excludes drinks and ice cream though. :thumbup:

Naughtyyyyyy!! Looks like pizza over the weekend then :)


----------



## WILSMUM

When I was with Wils Dad I only got around £40 a month tax credits too and didn;t think we had a particularly high income (I think he was earning between £25 & £30k pa at the time) and now I get nearly £150 a month and didn;t think don't think DHs earnings are particularly low (around £21k pa)


----------



## sammiwry

WILSMUM said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Completely off topic but I've got a voucher for you.....
> 
> 50% off when you spend £30 or more on pizza hut delivery with the code DELFFTYPP it excludes drinks and ice cream though. :thumbup:
> 
> We live pretty much in the back or beyond, too far away for any pizza hut or dominoes to deliver :(Click to expand...

Same here! We give roxy all the flyers to destroy


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks for all the helpful info girls it's definitely helped!! Because OH's income is so low and my income will be halved I'm hoping we'll be entitled to a little more but either way I didnt expect to be able to claim anything so anything extra is definitely a bonus so I can't complain!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> Oh yeah and I havnt been on all day as have been making this for baby :haha: Its a stuffed dinosaur taggy, jake loved his taggy blanket when he was a baby but thought id do this lol, got the idea from another lady on the forum :thumbup:
> View attachment 119504

Aww that's lovely - well done :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrie ann that dinosaur is so cute and creative!! I want to make something - I think I'm going to get a cross stitch pattern done so I can make it in to a little cushion for her cot give me something to focus on once I start Mat leave and if she's overdue then I think I'll be grateful for it! :thumbup:!


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon all, 



c.holdway said:


> oooh 29 weeks today :thumbup:

Congrats! And to anyone else going up a week today - including me!! Wishingforbub and I are finally officially in 3RD TRI!!:happydance:

Charlotte hope your arm is better. 


:hugs: to everyone feeling rubbish today - that includes me - no morning nausea today but I feel a bit pants this afternoon and I was hoping to go out for a carvery tonight. 

Ness :hugs: about HIP grant - what crap service that is -hope you get it sorted out. I got a letter today too from the Inland Revenue to say I qualified and the money would be in the bank soon -er its been in for days and WHY send me a letter to say so - waste of money and time! 
Also definately have that word with you OH - It seems he needs to face a little reality here - you BOTH need to pay for this baby not just you first and him when he feels like and when he's got spare money over from golf and going out! What is he - 12? - Priorities Man Priorities! 



Nut_Shake said:


> I get hard bits too, when theres a pokey out bit thats hard i know its one of their little bums, lol. I keep freaking out randomly that there are babies in there!! I go into this weird trance where i cant see anything or hear anyone and im just saying to myself 'dont worry, its all going to be ok!', lol!!

I dont get hard bits get but definately get the rolling sensation - I also randomly freak out when I really realise there's a baby inside! 

Really interesting discussion on tax credits - Major thanks to Wilsmum as Id just assumed we wouldnt qualify at all but a quick and dirty calc on the link you gave means we might well get £500-600 based on last years earnings. (Helps that OH is self employed I think) But I must remember to get an application in as soon as Caitlyn is born. I wont qualify for Surestart at all - but mainly because we are in Wales and we dont have it here! :( 



Nut_Shake said:


> I have no idea about anything when it comes to tax credits. No idea at all :shrug:
> 
> I'm at home bored in front of the computer, guys are still doing the kitchen, everything is ridiculously dusty, i only had about 4 hours sleep last night and feel i might be sick from tiredness but have to wait until these kitchen men leave. I'm not moaning though! My kitchen is finally starting to take some sort of shape (although there's loads left to do it looks like its finally going somewhere!)
> 
> Hubby left a few hours ago, and will be out until about 3/4 am at work so i shall be home alone in the dust, lol. Do you think me breathing in this dust is really harmful to the babies?! I'm trying to stay out of it but it's all open plan so can't really stay completely away

Nat im sure its fine really - it wont be for long and at least your kitchen is FINALLY beginning to take shape! :happydance:



Kerrieann said:


> Oh yeah and I havnt been on all day as have been making this for baby :haha: Its a stuffed dinosaur taggy, jake loved his taggy blanket when he was a baby but thought id do this lol, got the idea from another lady on the forum :thumbup:
> View attachment 119504

Aw - that is cute. 

Its 27 weeks for me today :happydance::happydance:

I have had a lazy day today but managed to visit my Nan & Great Aunt and my parents and have a lovely lie in too but im still rather exhausted. 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> Is anyone else convinced they are having an x-mas day baby? I'm sure she is going to stop me having my turkey dinner :haha: xxx

Me!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze congrats on 3rd tri! x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ok, I've not been on properly for a day or so...any guesses as to how long it'll take me to catch up?


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Mizze yeah you're totally right about OH! Am very annoyed about the HiP grant i just knew that would happen to me stuff like that always does! Grrr!! 

Yay for 27 weeks woo hoo 3rd tri!! 

Nikki it might not be too bad to catch up - only a few of us have been on today :flower: xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

nikki-lou25 said:


> Ok, I've not been on properly for a day or so...any guesses as to how long it'll take me to catch up?

 at least an hour!! :dohh: Alot of chat today about tax credits and surestart grants!! :dohh:


----------



## mummyclo

Sammi are you on Facebook? don't think i added you :)


----------



## till bob

hi girlies hope ur all ok i havent had chance to catch up so sorry if iv missed sumthin important its my last day at work tomoro so hopefully il be able to be on every day then i wont have about 20 pages to catch up on lol well pheebs had had her foot stuck under my ribs for last few days its agony keep tryin to massage it so she moves but shes havin none of it kerrie love ur little dino bless xx


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> Thanks Mizze yeah you're totally right about OH! Am very annoyed about the HiP grant i just knew that would happen to me stuff like that always does! Grrr!!
> 
> Yay for 27 weeks woo hoo 3rd tri!!
> 
> Nikki it might not be too bad to catch up - only a few of us have been on today :flower: xx

I got the exact same letter Ness, but got a new one and it was in my bank 8 days after i sent the letter :)


----------



## Mizze

nikki-lou25 said:


> Ok, I've not been on properly for a day or so...any guesses as to how long it'll take me to catch up?

Took me an hour and Id missed less than 24 hours - and it wasnt even a busy day! 



- Butterfly - said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I've not been on properly for a day or so...any guesses as to how long it'll take me to catch up?
> 
> at least an hour!! :dohh: Alot of chat today about tax credits and surestart grants!! :dohh:Click to expand...

Well worth looking at the tax credit chat though

Oooh the November girls have had their first baby too I notice! 

Mizze


----------



## - Butterfly -

tillbob - yay for your last day! x


----------



## WILSMUM

i've got 4 weeks left at work!
and I've had a foot up in my ribs/sternum for the last couple of days - itsnot too bad until I need to bend over to pick something up, put my socks on or do my shoe laces up!

DH was quite impressed actually - I'm not reknown for my sense of balance but I was putting my bench zip up biker boots on the other morning and was standing on one leg and lifting the other up to do them up, all without holding on or falling over!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Hiya, im back £130 lighter, as if i dident spend all of it!! Im pritty much sorted now apart from my fluff and matching cot bedding but im waiting untill baby is here so i know what colour to buy, I would have deffinatly spent more if i knew what baby was.

The whole tax credit thing confuses me. Iv never claimed for a thing in my life so dont know where to start


----------



## ducky1502

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! June babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock::shock:


----------



## lozzy21

ducky1502 said:


> Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! June babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock::shock:

Bloody hell, somehow that scares me


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! June babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock::shock:

Haha thats mad!


Kerri loving dino :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

They have some good deals on in tesco if any one stil needs the basics. I got a pack of maternity pads for 87p or something silly. I also got some of the absorbant bed pad things for cheep. I think its something like a 3rd off most baby things


----------



## Mizze

OMG - June babies!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!! 
Wow. I bet we seem really far gone to them!!! 

Lozzy I feel the same way about claiming for stuff - no idea where to start. I do remember trying to fill in the form with my sister 8 years ago when she had her first and wasnt working and her hubbie was a grave digger. It was the most complicated document either of us had ever seen - hopefully these days it doesnt take a bloomin PhD to work it out!

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Oh meant to say I "somehow" received a Next and Littlewoods catalouge out of the blue today and my spam on my email has gone up about 5 times since I signed up to Emma's Diary. I will be ringing Next and Littlewoods tomorrow to come and take their unasked for catalouges back! Ive seen the Next little earner on here time and time again and I imagine the Littlewoods one is just the same - well I will not be paying for something I didnt ask for.

Mizze x


----------



## mrsbling

Hi ladies :wave:

Hope you are all well :)

I am soooo wanting to start my maternity leave earlier, so I am going to have a chat with DH and just bring it forward a week so I can finish end of October. If DH had his way I would have finished work on Tuesday after my visit to the hospital to be monitored!!!! 

Hope you all have something lovely planned for the weekend? I just plan to chill (again) and wait for my new washing machine to arrive.

Oooh I have just booked the delivery and fitting of our new Mamas and papas Nursery furniture, but they cant come until w/c 18th October :) Still cannot decide on the theme for the bumbers etc ...... do I go all girlie and pink, or something a bit more neutral like the rest of the house hmmmmmmm .....big decisions lol :haha:


----------



## till bob

Kerrieann said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> All the crazys will be queueing outside next at 5 tomorrow then! :haha:
> 
> Hey i was one of those crazies last time hehe :haha: Wont be going this time tho as not much in it i dont think!
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Unless it means the figure it gives you is spaced out over the year? But that would equate to about £40 a month?? no point claiming if that was the case....very confusing!
> 
> EDIT - actually thinking about it that is probably it :dohh: stupid to think I'd actually get anything worth claiming lolClick to expand...
> 
> We only get £40 a month plus child benifit at £80 per month, we must be at the higher earning end but didnt think so, i dont even work so its only dh's wages :shrug:Click to expand...

we r the same kerrie im on crap money and so was hubby and we only get 40 pound a month they r crap u think ur gona get more but wen they work it out u never do they r crap so im not expectin anythin this time round even tho im bein made redundant x


----------



## mrsbling

lozzy21 said:


> They have some good deals on in tesco if any one stil needs the basics. I got a pack of maternity pads for 87p or something silly. I also got some of the absorbant bed pad things for cheep. I think its something like a 3rd off most baby things

Oooh yes, they have some great deals in there at the moment...... I bought another Tommee Tippee microwave steriliser as a back up (with a bottle, soother, tongs and brush) for only £11.49 ..... absolute bargain when everywhere else they are £24.99 :thumbup:

Alos, One of the girls at work has also just text me to say that Tesco have huggies newborn nappies on buy one get one free too, but I am using Pampers to start with ;) x


----------



## lozzy21

Acording to the tax credits calculator were only entitled to £15 a week child tax credits but last uear we only earned 25k between us, im sure the last time i worked it out it was more than that


----------



## lozzy21

No it wont it will give me 20 a week :dohh:


----------



## ducky1502

What the calculator quotes now is what you will get between now and the end of the tax year if you put your claim in today. The amount it comes up with isn't what you would get for a year. You'll notice if you try out the calculator every week or so that the amount you are entitled to will go down as the number of weeks left in the tax year goes down.


----------



## WILSMUM

Mizze said:


> Oh meant to say I "somehow" received a Next and Littlewoods catalouge out of the blue today and my spam on my email has gone up about 5 times since I signed up to Emma's Diary. I will be ringing Next and Littlewoods tomorrow to come and take their unasked for catalouges back! Ive seen the Next little earner on here time and time again and I imagine the Littlewoods one is just the same - well I will not be paying for something I didnt ask for.
> 
> Mizze x

Littlewoods don't charge you for their catalogue. As far as I am aware Next are the only company that charge for their catalogues but I think if you order from it then you get free delivery on yr first order which works out about the same as the cost of the catalogue!



lozzy21 said:


> Acording to the tax credits calculator were only entitled to £15 a week child tax credits but last uear we only earned 25k between us, im sure the last time i worked it out it was more than that

I think earnig £25k just puts you in a different bracket hun re the tax credits.


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm off to get ready. :shower: Going to DH darts presentation tonight. May even get up for a boogie!! :dance:

Not sure if I'll get on here over the weekend so I wish everyone a lovely weekend :flower:


----------



## ducky1502

- Butterfly - said:


> I'm off to get ready. :shower: Going to DH darts presentation tonight. May even get up for a boogie!! :dance:
> 
> Not sure if I'll get on here over the weekend so I wish everyone a lovely weekend :flower:

Have a lovely evening :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Hope you have a lovely time butterfly!

God i really fancy a white wine spritzer :cry:


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrieann said:


> Hope you have a lovely time butterfly!
> 
> God i really fancy a white wine spritzer :cry:

I often fancy an archers and lemonade :(


----------



## louise1302

hi lovely ladies 

3rd tri tomorrow omg the home stretch

my little guy is playing sily buggers , when i went for my scan last week he was head down-i kinda knew this already as his hb was right down in my groin, however i felt the little sod turn again this week and now hes breech and his hb is at my bellybutton and all the kicks are to my cervixd and bladder....he better bloody move back head down

had my gtt this week too, everything seems to be fine they can ring up to monday but my starting bm was 5.5 which is normal so she said it was a good start

another december baby born, bless how is the little guy do we know?

im feelling ok atm not too tired but i keep getting cramp in my calves at night ouchies 

lou xxx


----------



## louise1302

ducky1502 said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Hope you have a lovely time butterfly!
> 
> God i really fancy a white wine spritzer :cry:
> 
> I often fancy an archers and lemonade :(Click to expand...


i had a white wine spritzer at my cousins wedding in july. i asked him to make it extra weak so it literally was a splash of wine filled with lemonade but it was lovely just for that little taste

i so want a good glass of wine now


----------



## Kerrieann

:wave: louise, The baby (named L'angley) was born 13 weeks early and as far as we know is doing great considering but havnt heard from mum since she let us know bt hopefully everythings going well and he wont be in hospitall too long!

I was told baby is head down but i keep getting what i think are kicks to my cervix, or could this be punches then????

mmmm i love archers and lemonade, and vodka, soda and lime and i could go on :haha: Oh vodka redbull is my fave when i go out!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Just had my dinner for one, lol, yummy vegetable moussaka.

Not sure what to do with myself, and theres nothing on tv! Poop.


----------



## ducky1502

Nut_Shake said:


> Just had my dinner for one, lol, yummy vegetable moussaka.
> 
> Not sure what to do with myself, and theres nothing on tv! Poop.

I'm STARVING!! Me and OH were supposed to order takeaway but he's just getting in the shower so it's going to be bloody ages before I get to eat :(

There really isn't much on tele at the moment is there?! There's very little I actually watch anymore.


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrieann said:


> :wave: louise, The baby (named L'angley) was born 13 weeks early and as far as we know is doing great considering but havnt heard from mum since she let us know bt hopefully everythings going well and he wont be in hospitall too long!
> 
> I was told baby is head down but i keep getting what i think are kicks to my cervix, or could this be punches then????
> 
> mmmm i love archers and lemonade, and vodka, soda and lime and i could go on :haha: Oh vodka redbull is my fave when i go out!

I'm going to treat myself to an archers and lemonade on xmas day :) just the one because hopefully I'll be breastfeeding but I can't bloody wait!!!

I get a lot of movement low down, but baby is head down. Could be punches or if hes got his feet up by his face then he can still kick you low down.


----------



## Nut_Shake

ducky1502 said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Just had my dinner for one, lol, yummy vegetable moussaka.
> 
> Not sure what to do with myself, and theres nothing on tv! Poop.
> 
> I'm STARVING!! Me and OH were supposed to order takeaway but he's just getting in the shower so it's going to be bloody ages before I get to eat :(
> 
> There really isn't much on tele at the moment is there?! There's very little I actually watch anymore.Click to expand...

Mmm takeaway, would have loved one tonight! I'm actually watching Airline on Sky3, lol!! Absolutely crap all on. I'm gonna sleep early i think, so so knackered, didn't sleep much at all last night. But don't want to sleep right now, maybe i'll just stalk people on facebook, lol


----------



## louise1302

ive just had chinese chicken chow mein and some mini spring rolls it was lush i forgot im going out with my mum tomorrow to watch abbamania and we are going for a chinese first eeek im not getting on the scales this week lol


----------



## ducky1502

louise1302 said:


> ive just had chinese chicken chow mein and some mini spring rolls it was lush i forgot im going out with my mum tomorrow to watch abbamania and we are going for a chinese first eeek im not getting on the scales this week lol

Haha, that's exactly what I say. Avoid the scales when you've had a bad few days of eating!


----------



## WILSMUM

we had tuna pasta bake tonight - i don't really like fish but can just about stomach tuna so this is my half hearted attempt at getting fish into my diet for bubs!
DH has made me promise to try his fish pie now though and then my 5 year old asked if we could have smoked salmon!?!?!?! Lol!!!!


----------



## Mincholada

good afternooon (evening ;) )!!!

i'm soooo bloody tired. slept through most of yesterday and another like 12 hours today and could go straight back. doesn't help that it's grey and rainy outside still. so not cool for south florida's end of september! 

working a party tonight, hopefully getting out by 11 PM and then tomorrow i'm working a double shift 12PM - 12AM (more likely 1 AM) and morning shift on sunday and monday. then 3 days off unless i get another shift in, which i really need, as september/october are the slowest months in the restaurant i work in and i'm making a lot less than usual, but since my midwife appointments are down to 2 week intervals, i'll be paying 2 rates of $740.- for my medical care this month. there go my savings! :( luckily on the 6th of october, i can then proudly say that the birthing center is paid for in full. just gotta do lots of praying that i won't need a transfer to a hospital etc.


Btw, I'M GETTING SLIGHTLY NERVOUS!!!!!!! my iphone app tells me it's only 57 days until baby is full term (37 weeks) and i still have soooo many things to figure and sort out. i'm even considering working like 1 day a week after she gets here, so i don't lose my job and stay entitled to the poor benefits my employer offers. it's a freaking mess! 

haven't heard from FOB for another over 3 weeks. y'all please pray or cross your fingers for me that he'll pay his part of utilities on the 26th and rent on the 1st. i somehow don't expect him to, as he did say on the 1st of september he won't pay anymore, put i really, really don't need these extra worries and extra errands of going to court filing a claim etc. 

alright, let's hit the shower and then work!

have a great weekend ladies and i hope kitchen and pain and cold and tax credit worries sort themselves out as well and you guys feel better!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Jeez this is the mother of all multiquotes!! Its taken me an age to get to here - although I went for a walk and put Aimee to bed inbetween :wacko:



mummyclo said:


> :rofl: Pixxie!
> Im going to get some cheap pj's for hospital, coz i remember someone saying about them getting ruined :(

I wore a "shirt" style nightie from Ann Summers with Aimee coz it was so baggy n unbottoned for skin-to-skin and it was covered in blood...kinda regret askin midwife to bin it with all the other messy bits now tho! I'll be Primarkin it for PJs n nighties for this baby I think! :thumbup:



Pixxie said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> yeah that's true Pixxie - you going to wear a bikini top or be completely naked?
> xx
> 
> I'm planning to wear a bikini top but I might want to get naked when I'm actually there :haha: xxClick to expand...

:


Pixxie said:


> I think a nighty would get annoying with it sticking to you and stuff :shrug: xx

I ended up starkers after I had her coz I felt like I was burnin up - so I chucked my nightie on the floor with 2 mws, hubby n a doula there :blush



Nessicle said:


> Xaviersmom said:
> 
> 
> aww mizze :hugs:
> 
> I used my burst of energy to work on my room earlier. We have some serious organizing to do before LO comes so she can sleep in our room the first couple weeks.
> 
> Its funny we are talking about hospital bags and stuff. DH asked me who I was thinking about having in the room. At first, I thought I would have my mum and DH.. I think now.. I just want DH. And the medical staff, of course.
> 
> Because we are having LO over the holidays, I told DH I wanted her first week at home with* ZERO visitors*. Just our little family taking that time to get to know eachother. Does that sound strange?
> 
> not at all - I don't want influx of visitors after just giving birth I want to have at least a few days to settle in before everyone starts trailing over! I'll be knackered!
> 
> Dont know if family will be offended but it's tough I have a really tiny house and I don't want all the fuss and noise xClick to expand...

I feel the same, I dont wanna offend anyone but I also kinda wanna adjust to havin 2 kids rather than 1, and I want Aimee to have time to get used to her sibling! 




ducky1502 said:


> In an ideal world I would like it to be just me and OH (and medical staff) in the room but in reality I think I will need my mum. She has a really calming influence on me and it means if it's a mega long labour they can kind of take turns etc.
> 
> How often do you all slap on your stretch mark creams/oils?

I dont, I gave up :blush: I look like I've been in a fight with a tiger too from DD and they've not long faded...they're gonna be back soon I just know it!!



mummyclo said:


> They make me feel realy horrid and ugly :(
> I wouldn't mind having a huge belly if it wasn't covered in stretch marks! :cry:
> I thought it wouldn't bother me :( Bothers me a lot more than i thought :(

I know how u feel hun, I'd love to take naked bump shots but I dont! 



Nut_Shake said:


> Have just ordered my Medela swing electric breast pump finally! Usually £90 but got it for £68.84 after seeing someones post in 3rd tri!! Woop!

They're fab!! I got one too, just hope I can BF to use it, I struggled with BF'in with Aimee so I wanna give it another shot!



c.holdway said:


> well went to hospital for ym anti-d and when i got there she explained why i hadnt been offered my anti-d and basically said when they took my bloods they were sent but the hospital number was wrong and the 2nd time apparently they couldnt read my name on the blood tube!
> Therefor they left my mw not knowing what blood group i was, so luckily i did and asked for a anti-d otherwise i wouldnt have had one !
> So they had to do another blood test to confirm im rh neg, but because i had my 28 week bloods only a few days back it really hurt as it was in the same vein, its really painful now and aching loads which she said it prob was as it was done over a bruise but dont really have any other gd veins.
> I had my anti- d was over b4 i knew it :thumbup: just a stinger!
> Rant over lol, hope i havent missed much but i had over 10 pages to catch up with and basically..... i havn't lol.
> I am going to go do dinner now, im tired and just want my bed!
> Oh also i cut my leg shaving last night cos i cant reach over my bump and cut where my ankle bone is eeeek!
> To top it off i went to get in bed last night and stumped my toe and my nails now wobbling and i have a plaster holding it on, so i feel a little worse for wear :)
> Hope your all ok xxxx

Aww :hugs: sounds like you had a bit of a nightmare!! 



Kerrieann said:


> Ducky it sounds like baby is laying on a nerve, hope he moves and it eases up for you.
> 
> Glad ur anti d went ok charlotte!
> 
> Im taking my tankini and a nightie to the birth, i dont think i would feel comfortable being completely naked, at some points you can have 5 or 6 random people in the room lol!
> 
> Ooh i cant get on fb either!

Lol I ended up starkers, I left my dignity at my bedroom door n scooped it up on the way out when I went for a bath!! 



hopefully2 said:


> I just ate two huge rollo cookies from tesco...... Must not eat the third one......!

OMG they're SOO Good! I have toffee crisp cookies from Morrisons tonight tho! :blush:



Nessicle said:


> Morning gals!
> 
> Hope everyone is well?
> 
> Ooh gosh twice Butterfly?! I get up about 5-6 times a night to pee :haha:
> 
> Happy 29 weeks Charlotte sorry your feeling rotten this morning!
> 
> I know the feeling having a shitty 24 hours :(
> 
> Got home to a letter from HMRC saying:
> 
> _We cannot pay you your Health in Pregnancy Grant because the midwife or doctor signed your claim form before your 25th week of pregnancy...._
> 
> She didnt - I was 25 weeks on 3 September and she signed it on the 7th September, OH collected it on 8th and I sent it off that day. I phoned them up and they said she'd put my due date as January 17th which she hasn't cos I checked the form then I was told that sometimes the computer can read the form wrong....GRRRR!!! So now I have to get the mw's address on Tuesday at my appt and call HMRC up again to give them her details so they can confirm my due date with her and then they will pay it so I can expect it around 21 October!! WTF??!! I was banking on that payment to pay off the nursery furniture so now I have to find it cos I told OH I'd have it to pay off by today....
> 
> Secondly, OH has been seriously tossing and turning ALL night - he's off work today on a days holiday while I'm in work and I've had about 3 hours sleep all night I feel like crap.
> 
> Then we had an argument this morning about money. He owes me £45 for the cot bedding and mattress I paid for last month, but he was "skint" so I said well I'll deduct it from my rent I give him. We had the scan last week and that cost £35 each plus £20 for the CD of images so I said well that's £45 each so lets call it quits. He started on a rant about how he didnt want the CD of images in the first place and that I wanted it and I could pay for it. So I started tallying up stuff he owed me if he was going to be like that! I said if you're so skint how can you find £12 a week to play golf on a saturday, £5 during the week for the driving range, £25 every 4-6 weeks for a hair cut, and £50 for his mates dream team they've set up...?!! He started getting really narky and behaving like a brat saying "so you're telling me I'm not allowed to play golf?!" errr no I never said that but when I'm skint I mean I have _nothing_ I didnt even have bus fare yesterday to get home!
> 
> Seriously pissed off he started going on about him never going out with his mates and how I'm denying him from doing the only thing he enjoys doing. I was just astounded I mean I haven't had my hair done in months my roots are horrendous, I've started using Collection 2000 makeup and other cheap brands because I'm downscaling costs, I've gone out and bought all the baby stuff and because he's "skint" he says he will give me money at the end of the month so I'm always out of pocket. His dad buys his lunches every day cos he works with him - no one buys my lunches! I've got to find £200 for the credit card now because of this cock up with HIP grant and I haven't been out in 7 months - I'm sat home alone most weekends bored because he's playing video games at his friends house - seriously, how can he not see everything I've had to give up and that I don't get to do I'm so pissed off right now. We need to have a serious chat this weekend about how things need to change...
> 
> Sorry for the rant girls :cry:
> 
> xxx

Aw Ness, I hope you get OH sorted, that doesnt sound very fair!! 




Pixxie said:


> We were after a cot bed, and I hate IKEA :haha: I've just had a look but I don't like them, beggars can be choosers...
> 
> We'll go for a second hand cot bed, pretty sure we will be able to get one off e-bay or gumtree for about £30. Because its a cot bed though it needs a sprung mattress not just a foam one. Have to check out the local market to see what's fell off the back off lorries recently lol xx

I'm sure mothercare have cotbeds on offer quite often. I got ours in the sale @ mothercare for Aimee. I didnt know they needed to be sprung, Aimees is foam?? Mothercare advised me on it :wacko:



ducky1502 said:


> ebay do brand new mattresses for half what you'd pay in the shops. Think a sprung one for us is going to be about £40 delivered whereas it would have been £80 from mamas and papas itself.
> 
> Second hand cotbeds are fine. There is also preloved.co.uk which do some good stuff. We were going to get second hand furniture from ebay but they wanted £300 for something that would cost us £400 brand new.... plus it was about 45mins drive away to pick it up. I'm all about a bargain though :thumbup:

I love a bargain!! Preloved is great, and eBay is my best friend atm!!



ducky1502 said:


> We actually saved £295 on the pram in the end. So whilst there are some marks and stuff we definately lucked out.

Not many marks tho and savin £295 is FAB!!




Kerrieann said:


> Oh yeah and I havnt been on all day as have been making this for baby :haha: Its a stuffed dinosaur taggy, jake loved his taggy blanket when he was a baby but thought id do this lol, got the idea from another lady on the forum :thumbup:
> View attachment 119504

That is SO cute!! Well done!! 



lozzy21 said:


> They have some good deals on in tesco if any one stil needs the basics. I got a pack of maternity pads for 87p or something silly. I also got some of the absorbant bed pad things for cheep. I think its something like a 3rd off most baby things

I buy my maternity pads from Tesco, I buy a pack every other time I go so I've built up a lil stock now :thumbup:
I still have some of them pads from Aimees birth in a box, so I'll keep hold of them. Midwife brought LOADS for me when I was in labour and left me a stash to sit on in bed! Oh how glam :blush:



Mizze said:


> Oh meant to say I "somehow" received a Next and Littlewoods catalouge out of the blue today and my spam on my email has gone up about 5 times since I signed up to Emma's Diary. I will be ringing Next and Littlewoods tomorrow to come and take their unasked for catalouges back! Ive seen the Next little earner on here time and time again and I imagine the Littlewoods one is just the same - well I will not be paying for something I didnt ask for.
> Mizze x

How frustrating!! I hate it when they do that! I got loadsa crap once I started signin up to baby emails so I got a new email address n I use the old one for signin up to things now, its always full of spam! 

I went to Morrisons yesterday to their baby event, I got a Prince Lionheart bear :cloud9: I was tempted to buy 6 closer to nature bottles for £10 but I really really hope I can BF so didnt wanna tempt fate iykwim?

Hmm...had loads to say but I've gone blank :haha: preggy brain!


----------



## calliebaby

All of this talk of grants and such is making me jealous. We have nothing like that. Maybe that is why we have baby showers:haha:
OMG.....the heartburn that I had yesterday. It literally lasted for 4 hours!!!!!
It was in my sternum, stomach and gallbladder areas. I took a pepcid and tums when it first started, but it was no use. I couldn't even sit down. I think that baby decided to start stretching up more last night. He always hangs out very low and I was getting much higher kicks last night. My hubby walked with me outside for 30 minutes while I whimpered. I felt like we were preparing for labor. I did not cry though.:haha: The hard part was that the pain never let up.
I'm sorry Ness that your OH is acting like that. :hugs:
All this talk of food again...my goodness.:haha:
I have a wedding to go to tonight. I am going to try and squeeze into a pre-pregnancy dress. Wish me luck ladies. Thank goodness the dress is a stretchy material.
We need to make sure to create a thread once all the babies are born to continue the December Dreamers.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Mincholada - Wow sounds like you have a hectic weekend! I find it amazing that you are working as hard as you are at this stage, go you!! Try not to think about FOB, hes going to do what hes going to do, you cant do much about it at this stage, just focus on yourself, you dont need the added worry xx

Nikki - The award goes to you for longest quote-post that i've seen so far!!

calliebaby - How horrid about your heartburn, really hope it eases up. I went to a wedding too the other eve, didnt fit into my outift i was planning on wearing, lol! Thought i'd end up going in my leggings!! Luckily id ordered a long maternity dress a few weeks before and just kept it cos i couldnt be bothered to send it back, thank the lord i did!

'We need to make sure to create a thread once all the babies are born to continue the December Dreamers.'

LOL! I can only imagine that we won't be talking about food anymore, but will just go on about how sleepy we are all the time!! My god, cant believe our babies will be here so soon!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

My little sister is dead when my mum gets hold of her. Shes in year 10 in secondary school.

Some of her friend were camping tonight so she was going to go down for a few hours. She hangs around with people a year or two older than her. 

Shes decided to get pissed and fell down a 8ft drop into a river.

Luckily she hangs around with the same people that OHs brother does. Hes 17 and in his first year at 6th form. Him and another lad had to jump down and get her out. Hes then rang OH who is still at work, who has then rang my mum (im at my mums) who has now gone to collect her.


She is going to be grounded for a year.


----------



## calliebaby

Thank god she is ok.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yay Nat - I never win anything!! Woop for longest multiquote post!! lol

Lozzy - OMG I really pray Aimee never ever gets like that. Scares the shit out of me that kids go out n get pissed! Hope she's ok after her fall though!


----------



## lozzy21

I used to go out and get pissed at her age but i dident get myself into that state.

:rofl: My mam is going to kill her when shes sober :rofl:


----------



## calliebaby

I just set my phone on my stomach and baby tried to kick it off!!! It was so cute.:cloud9:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Lozzy - Bloody hell! AT least shes ok, but my lord im sure shes going to get a serious belt round the head when she gets in!!

Nikki - Congrats!! And your prize is.... A BABY! To be delivered to you in December! Haha


----------



## Nut_Shake

calliebaby said:


> I just set my phone on my stomach and baby tried to kick it off!!! It was so cute.:cloud9:

So cute! Mine don't do stuff like that :( Stubborn monkeys


----------



## lozzy21

Shes in, shes that caked in mud my mam and my mams friend are having to bath her. Shes sat crying in the bath and they are laughing at her. They have allready took Photos and a vidio of how pissed she is :rofl:


----------



## calliebaby

Nut_Shake said:


> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> I just set my phone on my stomach and baby tried to kick it off!!! It was so cute.:cloud9:
> 
> So cute! Mine don't do stuff like that :( Stubborn monkeysClick to expand...

Mine is stubborn in the fact that he prefers to kick when I have my hand or something pressing on him. I don't get to see the kicks much lately because he reacts so much to touch.


----------



## calliebaby

lozzy21 said:


> Shes in, shes that caked in mud my mam and my mams friend are having to bath her. Shes sat crying in the bath and they are laughing at her. They have allready took Photos and a vidio of how pissed she is :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

Im sat down stairs laughing, i can hear her crying going "im sorry, your going to kill me"


----------



## ducky1502

Oh dear!! Teenagers aye lol.


----------



## Nut_Shake

I don't want teenagers! Want my babies to stay little and cute forever!! Lol!


----------



## lozzy21

Me too or i want my children to be good teenagers like i was


----------



## calliebaby

I had the good girl act down...I was very sneaky.:haha: I hope my kids are not like I was.


----------



## Xaviersmom

OMG Lozzy! Help my American brain out here.. how old does that make her?

When you say year 10, I think high school sophomore (10th grade).. that's like 16ish here.


Ahh...teenagers.....


----------



## WILSMUM

Nut_Shake said:


> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> I just set my phone on my stomach and baby tried to kick it off!!! It was so cute.:cloud9:
> 
> So cute! Mine don't do stuff like that :( Stubborn monkeysClick to expand...

I've been trying to do the maltesers thing with my bump but no joy! My belly buttons still to inny i think but its a good excuse to keep buying the packets of maltesers anyway!!!


----------



## calliebaby

Okay....I have not done a bump pic in a few weeks. Here is 29 weeks....I was trying to be creative..I think it looks a little weird though. Oh well.


----------



## wishingforbub

Woohoo... third trimester for me :happydance:
ooh teenagers... i'm secretly happy i'm having a boy, but they can catch on drama too LOL!


----------



## calliebaby

Yay for third tri!!!!!:happydance:

Oh no....I can feel the heartburn starting again.:cry:


----------



## wishingforbub

great bump pic callie !!!! :)


----------



## calliebaby

Thanks!!! I think I'm finally starting to round out. He was always so low that I had a flat spot in the middle of my stomach.


----------



## Nut_Shake

WILSMUM said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> I just set my phone on my stomach and baby tried to kick it off!!! It was so cute.:cloud9:
> 
> So cute! Mine don't do stuff like that :( Stubborn monkeysClick to expand...
> 
> I've been trying to do the maltesers thing with my bump but no joy! My belly buttons still to inny i think but its a good excuse to keep buying the packets of maltesers anyway!!!Click to expand...

Mine is kinda flat now, im going to try the malteser thing! Good idea!!



calliebaby said:


> Okay....I have not done a bump pic in a few weeks. Here is 29 weeks....I was trying to be creative..I think it looks a little weird though. Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 119612

Oh gorgeous!! Im scared my bump is too small for twins, im so scared they are going to be tiny...



wishingforbub said:


> Woohoo... third trimester for me :happydance:
> ooh teenagers... i'm secretly happy i'm having a boy, but they can catch on drama too LOL!

WOOP!! I always talk about this with hubby, if boys or girls are scarier to let out as teenagers and which youd worry for more... I think i just worry about life in general! I dont want them going out until they hit 21, lol!


----------



## calliebaby

Nut_Shake said:


> Oh gorgeous!! Im scared my bump is too small for twins, im so scared they are going to be tiny...

You look perfect!!!! It all depends on how the babies are laying. You look beautiful.:hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

Callie yr bump is gorgeous and yr arty shot is brill - u've inspired me to play about when I do my next one!!!!

If yr mw/consultant isn;t worried Nat then everythings fine - a lass I used to work with said she felt small compared to previous pregnancies and it turned out baby was laying more in her back! A week or so later she came into work baby had moved and she was MOOOOSSSIIIVVVEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

calliebaby said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Oh gorgeous!! Im scared my bump is too small for twins, im so scared they are going to be tiny...
> 
> You look perfect!!!! It all depends on how the babies are laying. You look beautiful.:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs: I do hope they are growing well in there, at my 4d scan they were about 2lbs each, that was about 2 weeks ago. And i think thats normal. I'm just such a worrier!


----------



## lozzy21

Callie shes 14 nearly 15.

Her friend that is staying over is sober, hasent touched a drop. its just my silly little sister.

She was that drunk my mam had to get in the bath with her,(mum was fully clothed) because she was that drunk she couldent keep her head up while my mams friend bathed her. She was coverd in mud and sick so couldent be put straight to bed.


----------



## Nut_Shake

lozzy21 said:


> Callie shes 14 nearly 15.
> 
> Her friend that is staying over is sober, hasent touched a drop. its just my silly little sister.
> 
> She was that drunk my mam had to get in the bath with her,(mum was fully clothed) because she was that drunk she couldent keep her head up while my mams friend bathed her. She was coverd in mud and sick so couldent be put straight to bed.

Oh bloody hell... My mum should thank her lucky stars that ive never drank, im going to remind her tomorrow at how much of a blessing i am to her, lol! Although i did used to go out a lot in london and come home at like 7am... She will probably bring that up in response, tut


----------



## lozzy21

I got in some states when i was younger (not that young tough) but could allways manage to get home and get myself into bed. I may not remember getting home but i did. I think my mam followed me up the stairs a few times so i dident fall back down. I never did fall down lol


----------



## sammiwry

I've only ever failed to get myself to bed. Woke my mum up trying to open the back door and was then sick everywhere :-( remember kept appologising to her for it. Woke up the next morning and thought mum had put me to bed on the floor as I had a raised bed but apparantly I'd fallen out of bed and didn't even realise


----------



## calliebaby

An hour and a half, 3 tums, one pepcid, a mile long walk and my heartburn is finally gone. Better that the 4 hours that it lasted yesterday!!! Still completely sucks. Now I am hungry but am afraid to eat.:cry:


----------



## mummyclo

Morning Ladies :flower:
How is everyone this morning?
Just read back on the posts! :rofl: Lozzy your sister sounded funny!
I went to bed at about 6! :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning ladies, looks like i have yet another day of boredom ahead! Getting fed up of people cancelling on me now and leaving me with nothing to do :cry: feeling bit hormonal today too i think! Lozzy that was quiet funny reminded me of what my sister was like a few years ago! I always managed to control my drunkeness around my parents when i was underage lol


----------



## mummyclo

Awww Kerrie, what were you supposed to be doing? Im just watching Man v Food! making me sooooo hungry! :munch:
Then i have my Grandads 70th Party later :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Haha i love that programme, always makes me feel hungry and sick all at the same time lol! My mu is looking after my niece today and was going to bring her round to play with Jake and me and her could have a nice catch up as havnt seen her or my niece fo0r a couple of weeks as not been welol and no one bothers to come round mine but shes just rung me now afetr i have cleaned the whole house ready saying shes going clothes shopping with my sister instead!!! Grrrrr :cry:


----------



## Nut_Shake

I LOVEEE Man v Food! I'm so jealous of hm! That's my perfect job!!

BTW Good morning!! xx


----------



## mummyclo

I know it makes me want to go to america so much!! 
Thats rubbish Kerrie, but its a nice day so you could go out at least. :)
Need to go get a card before i go round nan's, i am so forgetful :(


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah hubby is getting home in an hour so we are gunna go out for a nice long walk with Jake and our dog!
Hope you have a lovely time at the party!


----------



## mummyclo

I will :)
Shall be eating my fair share to make up for not drinking :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls....:flower:

Im back from Centerparcs! :winkwink: Hope everyone is well 

Im gonna catch up with all your posts later, just off shopping :kiss:


----------



## WILSMUM

welcome back kelly!
Hope you had a lovely time!

I've just tiied the kitchen, polished and hoovered the living/dining room and downstairs hall. Printed off some labels and the sure start grant form and gonna go hang the washing up in a min and have a shower and get dressed! DH is up the allotment getting on with the shed and DS is singing away and playing up in his bedroom! Got the asda shop coming later.

I had DH taking over the bed twice last night! First time I got up for a wee came back to bed and he'd sprawlled over to my side so I gave him a gentle nudge and he moved, slightly! Then at 4am this morning I was woken up by DH pretty much head butting me out of bed - he was laid diagonally spread eagled taking up the whole bed and its a super king size!! I wasn't quite as nice this time and gave him a sharp jab and an Oi! To which he said oh sorry and moved right over onto his side!! By this time mind baby decided it was time to play and was jigging about like mad keeping me awake and then the rabel outside decided to start shouting and arguing so took me a good couple of hrs to get back to sleep, only to be woken up an hour later by DH cause he wanted to have breakfast and get up the allotment!!!!!! All I can say is I bloomin well better get a lay in tomorrow!!!!


----------



## mrsbling

Yay fat baby ...just moved up a box :happydance: x


----------



## WILSMUM

Oooo only 1 box left now!!!


----------



## mrsbling

Hope you lovely ladies are all well today :)

Kerrieann, its a nightmare when people let you down, especially when you go to all that trouble!!! my friend was due round today, but had more appointments at her salon so had to postpone until tomorrow...... but I am used to it, so expect she will be here tomorrow instead. Enjoy your afternoon out hun x

Hope you had a fab time kelly ;) I am jealous!!!!

Hoping to go to Mothercare this afternoon to sort out travel system and baby monitor :) then might pop to Toys r us to have a look at the cot bumpers etc ready for when the new furniture is fitted in a few weeks.


----------



## mrsbling

WILSMUM said:


> Oooo only 1 box left now!!!

I know quite scary now :shock: am starting to pack hospital bag today, to keep DH calm ;) x


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon all, 



louise1302 said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Hope you have a lovely time butterfly!
> 
> God i really fancy a white wine spritzer :cry:
> 
> I often fancy an archers and lemonade :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i had a white wine spritzer at my cousins wedding in july. i asked him to make it extra weak so it literally was a splash of wine filled with lemonade but it was lovely just for that little taste
> 
> i so want a good glass of wine nowClick to expand...

Oh wine! I dont miss anything else but occasionally I really really miss a glass of nice red wine. Had a tiny sip of DH's last Saturday when we went out for dinner and it was lovely. Christmas day - might allow myself a little glass depending on whether ive had Caitlyn or not or indeed whether im in labour at the time. 



louise1302 said:


> ive just had chinese chicken chow mein and some mini spring rolls it was lush i forgot im going out with my mum tomorrow to watch abbamania and we are going for a chinese first eeek im not getting on the scales this week lol

Mmmmm we had chinese takeaway last night - a meal for 1 split between the two of us - portion sizes are mental. I loved it but couldnt eat that much of it - baby is definatlely squashing my stomach now. 



lozzy21 said:


> My little sister is dead when my mum gets hold of her. Shes in year 10 in secondary school.
> 
> Some of her friend were camping tonight so she was going to go down for a few hours. She hangs around with people a year or two older than her.
> 
> Shes decided to get pissed and fell down a 8ft drop into a river.
> 
> Luckily she hangs around with the same people that OHs brother does. Hes 17 and in his first year at 6th form. Him and another lad had to jump down and get her out. Hes then rang OH who is still at work, who has then rang my mum (im at my mums) who has now gone to collect her.
> 
> 
> She is going to be grounded for a year.

Yikes - glad she is okay. I had a dramatic "get horrifyingly drunk in front of parents moment" when I was 14 and we were on holiday in France. I suffered for DAYS and it taught me a lesson (one which lasted until I was about 18 I think) Happily for me id been with my parents (it was a large organised BBQ and they really didnt realise how often my wine glass had been topped up) and they blamed themselves rather than me..... 
I miss being slightly merry but since even 1 large glass of wine was giving me terrible headaches before I was pregnant I certainly dont miss being drunk OR having a hangover.



Nut_Shake said:


> I don't want teenagers! Want my babies to stay little and cute forever!! Lol!

Oh me too!! Though I dont think having a girl will be worse because DH tales of his exploits as a teenager make my hair stand on end. 



calliebaby said:


> Okay....I have not done a bump pic in a few weeks. Here is 29 weeks....I was trying to be creative..I think it looks a little weird though. Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 119612

Looks really good Calliebaby.



wishingforbub said:


> Woohoo... third trimester for me :happydance:
> ooh teenagers... i'm secretly happy i'm having a boy, but they can catch on drama too LOL!

Oh and then some! What DH got up to as a teen is frankly bloody scary to contemplate as a parent.

DH has already said Caitlyn isnt going out until she is 35 - and he is only half joking. 



WILSMUM said:


> welcome back kelly!
> Hope you had a lovely time!
> 
> I've just tiied the kitchen, polished and hoovered the living/dining room and downstairs hall. Printed off some labels and the sure start grant form and gonna go hang the washing up in a min and have a shower and get dressed! DH is up the allotment getting on with the shed and DS is singing away and playing up in his bedroom! Got the asda shop coming later.

 Wow! And I was impressed with myself for running a few errands this morning. 

I went to Tescos, Next, Boots and New Look and popped to my optician for contacts and remembered to pay the water bill (finally).

I got some lovely leggins and a stripey top from New Look which im really pleased with and also my free changing bag from Boots!! Also my friends birthday present. So I was feeling pretty good about my morning. Managed to spend a fortune though

Mmmmm have just had poached eggs on toast and a fudge cake bar for dessert......

Mexican for us tonight - yumm yumm :munch: 

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

wow up another box, im really getting panicky now, i dont know when im going to feel ready :(
I keep having dreams about labour too, i have got sooo lazy its unbelievable i cant be arsed to do anything ever, I am sleeping loads and loads too!
went to next sale this morning got a few more bits but was mainly summer stuff but stocked up on a few 3-6 now :) x


----------



## Mizze

mrsbling said:


> Yay fat baby ...just moved up a box :happydance: x

Yay! :yipee:

Mizze xx


----------



## mrsbling

> Mmmmm have just had poached eggs on toast and a fudge cake bar for dessert......
> 
> Mexican for us tonight - yumm yumm :munch:
> 
> Mizze xx

Oooh I love Poached eggs on toast, but I love the yolks to be a bit runny which we are not allowed to have (or so I have been told), so I am sooo looking forward to Christmas time when I can eat all of the things I cant have at the moment like Pate, Camembert, brie, runny eggs........ and of course a nice cold glass of White wine or champagne mmmmmmm ;) x

....and of course that will also mean that LO will be here too :happydance: so will be a perfect end to the year :) x


----------



## cho

mmmmmmmmmmmmm:dohh:

We were looking at all the christmas snacks this morning im getting so excited cant wait!
I have been trying to look for a good deal on a holiday next year and i dont know where to start grrrr
Looked at disney paris too for feb, but wanna see where the best deal will be !


----------



## ducky1502

Hey everyone!!

Im trying not to live on bnb today lol. OH has gone to work now though and sat tv is pants!


----------



## Mizze

mrsbling said:


> Mmmmm have just had poached eggs on toast and a fudge cake bar for dessert......
> 
> Mexican for us tonight - yumm yumm :munch:
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> Oooh I love Poached eggs on toast, but I love the yolks to be a bit runny which we are not allowed to have (or so I have been told), so I am sooo looking forward to Christmas time when I can eat all of the things I cant have at the moment like Pate, Camembert, brie, runny eggs........ and of course a nice cold glass of White wine or champagne mmmmmmm ;) x
> 
> ....and of course that will also mean that LO will be here too :happydance: so will be a perfect end to the year :) xClick to expand...

I confess my egg yokes were runny. With red lion stamped eggs the chances of salmonella are infintesimally low so I do let myself have them without worrying about it. 
I try not to think about pate and brie and stilton etc mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Mizze xx


----------



## mrsbling

c.holdway said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmm:dohh:
> 
> We were looking at all the christmas snacks this morning im getting so excited cant wait!
> I have been trying to look for a good deal on a holiday next year and i dont know where to start grrrr
> Looked at disney paris too for feb, but wanna see where the best deal will be !

Ooh holidays ...... I want one!!!!! We generally use Kuoni, Hayes and Jarvis or First Choice.... but not sure who goes to Disney? Try Trip advisor and see if anyone can give you any tips on good deals on there?

Our whole family are going to Cyprus next September and want us to go with them, but not sure if it will be too soon to take LO?

I am definitely hoping to book another trip to Maldives the year after though - before LO is 2 as it will start being really expensive to go there once she is over 2 as they charge 70% of the adult prices for children........ :shock: but then I am sure she will want to go to more family friendly places after that anyway.

Happy holiday shopping...... I am really jealous!!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Mmmm runny eggs! Had cooked brekkie this morning and really really wanted poached eggs, scotch pancakes and maple sauce :(
DH said the first thing he'll cook me after having baby is poached eggs!!!! :)


Oooo The Maldives! Lovely! I went there for honeymoon with my ex! Was lovely and I'd love to go back again and take DH as well - mind you wouldn't really be his kind of holiday - he doesn't do lazing about on the beach! Lol!!


----------



## mrsbling

Yeah DH wasnt really keen on the idea of the Maldives when we went the first time, and by about day 10 he was ready to come home....... but on the second visit he learn to relax a bit more, and he has looked forward to going every time since ...... now he never wants to go anywhere else. Hopefully he will want to take LO to Disney when she is at the right age though, as I think that would be great fun for all of us :)

Which Island did you go to Wilsmum?


----------



## cho

I had pancakes a min ago with lemon and sugar mmmm x


----------



## sammiwry

Im doing homemade lasagna and garlic bread for dinner with pancakes as afters can't wait!

I've managed to talk warren into starting to save to take madden to Disney when he's old enough


----------



## WILSMUM

mrsbling said:


> Yeah DH wasnt really keen on the idea of the Maldives when we went the first time, and by about day 10 he was ready to come home....... but on the second visit he learn to relax a bit more, and he has looked forward to going every time since ...... now he never wants to go anywhere else. Hopefully he will want to take LO to Disney when she is at the right age though, as I think that would be great fun for all of us :)
> 
> Which Island did you go to Wilsmum?

erm.............................


Maayafushi - i think?!?


----------



## ducky1502

That's funny because me and OH were talking about holidays earlier. My family are going to cornwall next summer, renting a big cottage for a wk or two so we will def go with them. We haven't been abroad for a year now :( we were in cyprus pretty much this time last year. We may look into going somewhere next october if we can afford it. Won't look into booking anything though until we know how we cope with a child lol.

I really should do the washing up but instead I'm creating more washing up for myself and I'm about to cook a banana loaf lol. Yummmmmmmmmmmmm hope it turns out well :)


----------



## xkirstyx

yay 29weeks :D not long left now girls, wonder how long its gonna take till all the babies want out!

my cold is getting worse i feel so run down :( anyone got any good tips to try shift it or make me feel bit better? xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

mrsbling said:


> Yay fat baby ...just moved up a box :happydance: x

oh wow thats fab!! one box left xx



Mizze said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm have just had poached eggs on toast and a fudge cake bar for dessert......
> 
> Mexican for us tonight - yumm yumm :munch:
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> Oooh I love Poached eggs on toast, but I love the yolks to be a bit runny which we are not allowed to have (or so I have been told), so I am sooo looking forward to Christmas time when I can eat all of the things I cant have at the moment like Pate, Camembert, brie, runny eggs........ and of course a nice cold glass of White wine or champagne mmmmmmm ;) x
> 
> ....and of course that will also mean that LO will be here too :happydance: so will be a perfect end to the year :) xClick to expand...
> 
> I confess my egg yokes were runny. With red lion stamped eggs the chances of salmonella are infintesimally low so I do let myself have them without worrying about it.
> I try not to think about pate and brie and stilton etc mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

I eat runny eggs too - its the first 3 months of pregnancy when i avoided them. omg i love pate and brie and will def get some in for after rosie is born!!!



mrsbling said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmm:dohh:
> 
> We were looking at all the christmas snacks this morning im getting so excited cant wait!
> I have been trying to look for a good deal on a holiday next year and i dont know where to start grrrr
> Looked at disney paris too for feb, but wanna see where the best deal will be !
> 
> Ooh holidays ...... I want one!!!!! We generally use Kuoni, Hayes and Jarvis or First Choice.... but not sure who goes to Disney? Try Trip advisor and see if anyone can give you any tips on good deals on there?
> 
> Our whole family are going to Cyprus next September and want us to go with them, but not sure if it will be too soon to take LO?
> 
> I am definitely hoping to book another trip to Maldives the year after though - before LO is 2 as it will start being really expensive to go there once she is over 2 as they charge 70% of the adult prices for children........ :shock: but then I am sure she will want to go to more family friendly places after that anyway.
> 
> Happy holiday shopping...... I am really jealous!!!!!Click to expand...

ours is too!! family wedding!! not sure if we'll be able to afford it :shrug:



xkirstyx said:


> yay 29weeks :D not long left now girls, wonder how long its gonna take till all the babies want out!
> 
> my cold is getting worse i feel so run down :( anyone got any good tips to try shift it or make me feel bit better? xxx

 yay for 29 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Nut_Shake

WOW i didnt realise Cyprus was such a popular destination, my family are from there, lol. I have a place there (near limassol) and was planning on going with hub for a quick break during September before the bubs come but hes been too busy with work to go :( We'd planned to go to India for a wedding in October then stay on an extra week or so for holiday (ive been wanting to go for so long) but i cant bloody go obviously. Hubby is going though for a week, so upset about it!!

Id like to go away with the babies as soon as possible, maybe like when they are 8 months or something? We were also planning the maldives maybe. Is that way too soon??


----------



## xkirstyx

im all booked to go to majorca in june i cant wait but its gonna be hard work!!! jack will be 1yr7months and this baby will be 6months! eeeeek!


----------



## ducky1502

Nut_Shake said:


> WOW i didnt realise Cyprus was such a popular destination, my family are from there, lol. I have a place there (near limassol) and was planning on going with hub for a quick break during September before the bubs come but hes been too busy with work to go :( We'd planned to go to India for a wedding in October then stay on an extra week or so for holiday (ive been wanting to go for so long) but i cant bloody go obviously. Hubby is going though for a week, so upset about it!!
> 
> Id like to go away with the babies as soon as possible, maybe like when they are 8 months or something? We were also planning the maldives maybe. Is that way too soon??

I'd just wait and see. Some people are off around the world when their babies are still tiny, whilst others prefer to wait a while. We've decided to just wait and see how we feel once the LO is here. It's just easier to take them away when they're not tiny babies because of the amount of stuff you need etc. 8 months doesn't seem too soon to me :shrug: but I've never travelled with a baby lol.


----------



## Nut_Shake

ducky1502 said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> WOW i didnt realise Cyprus was such a popular destination, my family are from there, lol. I have a place there (near limassol) and was planning on going with hub for a quick break during September before the bubs come but hes been too busy with work to go :( We'd planned to go to India for a wedding in October then stay on an extra week or so for holiday (ive been wanting to go for so long) but i cant bloody go obviously. Hubby is going though for a week, so upset about it!!
> 
> Id like to go away with the babies as soon as possible, maybe like when they are 8 months or something? We were also planning the maldives maybe. Is that way too soon??
> 
> I'd just wait and see. Some people are off around the world when their babies are still tiny, whilst others prefer to wait a while. We've decided to just wait and see how we feel once the LO is here. It's just easier to take them away when they're not tiny babies because of the amount of stuff you need etc. 8 months doesn't seem too soon to me :shrug: but I've never travelled with a baby lol.Click to expand...

Yea, travelling with 2 under a year old sounds a bit scary really, lol! Do you only start paying when they hit 2 years old? And do you just hold them on the plane or do you have to seat them somewhere? I have no idea yet i'm planning on taking them away, haha! :dohh:


----------



## cho

I will prob go to spain in jan maybe feb, as my dad is there but want a nice sunny holiday :)
Although after checking out some prices i cant see it happening anytime soon, especially if i want all inc :(


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mizze said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm have just had poached eggs on toast and a fudge cake bar for dessert......
> 
> Mexican for us tonight - yumm yumm :munch:
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> Oooh I love Poached eggs on toast, but I love the yolks to be a bit runny which we are not allowed to have (or so I have been told), so I am sooo looking forward to Christmas time when I can eat all of the things I cant have at the moment like Pate, Camembert, brie, runny eggs........ and of course a nice cold glass of White wine or champagne mmmmmmm ;) x
> 
> ....and of course that will also mean that LO will be here too :happydance: so will be a perfect end to the year :) xClick to expand...
> 
> I confess my egg yokes were runny. With red lion stamped eggs the chances of salmonella are infintesimally low so I do let myself have them without worrying about it.
> I try not to think about pate and brie and stilton etc mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

I have my eggs runny every now and then too, I read it was ok as long as they're lion stamped. 

I've lost my energy, appetite and patience today - I'm just a horrible ratty preggy lady today! :cry:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww Nikki - sending you :hugs:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies I had my GTT today. it was too bad except the fasting beforehand and the 2 hour wait.. the orange drink was fine.. was really fizzy and super sweet. will have my doc appointment on tues :)
i think baby is transverse??? i can feel his little feet on the outer side of my belly.. do you think it could be it?


----------



## Kerrieann

I have my eggs runny too, my midwife said it wad fine!! Yum 

We have already booked next years hol, we are going to gran canaria in may, all inclusive for a week, baby will be 6 months old and jake will be 3 and a half!! Aghhhh! are we mad then lol? We havnt been abroad for 4 years so Jakes nolt even been yet.

Ive just been to the butchers and bought 2 huge sirloin steaks for din tonight and ceasar salad and giant corn on th cobs! yum yum yum yum yum!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

I'm just waiting for my banana loaf to cool down :) can't wait to eat it!!

Where has today gone?! It's already nearly 6! Everything seems to take longer now I'm pregnant and I need regular breaks :haha:


----------



## Mizze

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies I had my GTT today. it was too bad except the fasting beforehand and the 2 hour wait.. the orange drink was fine.. was really fizzy and super sweet. will have my doc appointment on tues :)
> i think baby is transverse??? i can feel his little feet on the outer side of my belly.. do you think it could be it?

Glad it went well hon

Am I the only person who hasnt the foggiest where her baby is - No idea at all to be honest! She has been very active lots of rolling movements below my belly button but what bit is moving where ive no idea. I want to be able to feel her feet!! 

DH and I have thought of taking a camper through France/Spain etc next Summer for a month but Caitlyn will only be 6 months roughly by then and we have no idea whether that is feasible or nonsense tbh. We havent had a holiday since a year last June (we did have 4 weeks touring America from Alaska to Utah for our honeymoon then though, which was amazing!) 


Nikki - hope you feel better tomorrow - I seem to be developing mid day sickness at the moment - it seems to have gone from the mornings and is hitting (with the acid reflux) mid afternoon instead. Happily it goes by the evening. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> I have my eggs runny too, my midwife said it wad fine!! Yum
> 
> We have already booked next years hol, we are going to gran canaria in may, all inclusive for a week, baby will be 6 months old and jake will be 3 and a half!! Aghhhh! are we mad then lol? We havnt been abroad for 4 years so Jakes nolt even been yet.
> 
> *Ive just been to the butchers and bought 2 huge sirloin steaks for din tonight and ceasar salad and giant corn on th cobs! yum yum yum yum yum!!!!!!!!!!*

Yumm - I love steak,salad & corn - we often have rib-eye steak when im cooking at home. I dont like to cook fillet at home in case I over cook it or do it wrong and ruin it! 

Ducky's banana bread sounds lush too

We are having a mexican themed evening - I will do chicken & vegetable fajitas with I love guacamole (yum!), thick yogurt and my own homemade salsa togther with chips and a big mixed salad. Cant wait. I think we have cookies and cream icecream too if we want desert. 

Food glorious food..... 

Am glad im not the only one having runny eggs! :)

DH's two sisters normally go on holiday together with their children in the summer - if we dont do the campervan thing then we might well go with them. Two doting Aunts to help look after Caitlyn to say nothing of 3 doting cousins - hmmmm there might be something in that...

Mizze xx


----------



## calliebaby

Mine goes back and forth from horizontal to head down. Sometimes I feel him in both hips, other times I feel punches below and kicks in my upper stomach.


----------



## Kerrieann

mmm thats sounds yummy, i love home made salsa, and love it spicy!

My parents and brother might be coming with us to gran canaria which will help us alot lol xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive been getting feet sticking out under my boobs lol!!! And kicks up there now and then, i sware this baby is going to be huge, defo more than 10lbs!


----------



## meeley

Mizze said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I had my GTT today. it was too bad except the fasting beforehand and the 2 hour wait.. the orange drink was fine.. was really fizzy and super sweet. will have my doc appointment on tues :)
> i think baby is transverse??? i can feel his little feet on the outer side of my belly.. do you think it could be it?
> 
> Glad it went well hon
> 
> Am I the only person who hasnt the foggiest where her baby is - No idea at all to be honest! She has been very active lots of rolling movements below my belly button but what bit is moving where ive no idea. I want to be able to feel her feet!!
> 
> DH and I have thought of taking a camper through France/Spain etc next Summer for a month but Caitlyn will only be 6 months roughly by then and we have no idea whether that is feasible or nonsense tbh. We havent had a holiday since a year last June (we did have 4 weeks touring America from Alaska to Utah for our honeymoon then though, which was amazing!)
> 
> 
> Nikki - hope you feel better tomorrow - I seem to be developing mid day sickness at the moment - it seems to have gone from the mornings and is hitting (with the acid reflux) mid afternoon instead. Happily it goes by the evening.
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...


Hey Mizze, Your not alone, I havent the faintest idead which bits what either, I get wriggles on and off all day and kicks now and then but as for which bit is where??? Its a mistry to me.
I havent been on holiday this year!! :-(
Couldnt really afford it, although myself and my brother in law have both always wanted to go to portugal so think we've decided to take a nice big family holiday there next year and have a villa all together which means I will get plenty of help with littleun whilst enjoying myself too!!
Luckily we're a very close family so they are always on hand to help out anyway!  x x


----------



## WILSMUM

i'm only guessing i have feet under my ribs as at my last 2 mw appointments baby was head down!
Will find out on tues if its still that way round!


----------



## Mizze

meeley said:


> Hey Mizze, Your not alone, I havent the faintest idead which bits what either, I get wriggles on and off all day and kicks now and then but as for which bit is where??? Its a mistry to me.
> I havent been on holiday this year!! :-(
> Couldnt really afford it, although myself and my brother in law have both always wanted to go to portugal so think we've decided to take a nice big family holiday there next year and have a villa all together which means I will get plenty of help with littleun whilst enjoying myself too!!
> Luckily we're a very close family so they are always on hand to help out anyway!  x x

Hello :wave: Hurrah! Glad it isnt just me - had visions of her being too small or something - which I know is rubbish as she has measured perfectly fine up till now. I think a big villa family holiday sounds great - Ive always wanted to do one of those. With a big pool and plenty of good food (my food obsession isnt pregnancy related it -its just part of me!!) Hmmmm maybe we will go with DH's sisters next year. My sister and her family are unlikley to be able to afford to go abroad - and my sister is a big environmentalist so probably wouldnt let the family fly anyway. 



Kerrieann said:


> *mmm thats sounds yummy, i love home made salsa, and love it spicy!*
> 
> My parents and brother might be coming with us to gran canaria which will help us alot lol xx

Me too!! 



Kerrieann said:


> Ive been getting feet sticking out under my boobs lol!!! And kicks up there now and then, i sware this baby is going to be huge, defo more than 10lbs!

Yikes! thats a big :baby:

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

OK i'm giving up!
Don't think i'm destined to eat this pizza tonight!
DH turned the oven on but put it on the grill setting, i changed it but then put it on defrost setting! D'oh! Been trying to cook these damn pizzas which only take 10 mins for the best part of half hour now!!!!


----------



## cho

lol ah wilsmum :hugs:
Kerri did you get a good price all inc we have been looking and its well over a grand to go all inc anywhere
I have been sooo tired today, i have ate crap all day i had mcdonalds brkkie after next sale then had pancakes at lunchish then had a mcdonalds for dinner and dh just went to tesco and came back with krispy kremes doughnuts. I think i might be getting a sore throat:(


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh nohope ur not geting ill to charlotte :flowerl;l;l


----------



## Kerrieann

Sorry Jake tried to help me write that! Hope ur not getting ill too charlotte :flower:

I think we did get a good deal as we are staying in a 5 star hotel for 1 week all inclusive for me, dh, Jake and baby will be £1300, we paid £200 deposit and then have to pay the rest by6 march nex year but have already paid 550 so far :happydance: pay9ng the rest after crimbo! We booked with 1st choice


----------



## sammiwry

I made lasagna but forgot to get passata so had to use tomato soup as its all i could get hold of to do it as i refused to drive back to Tesco came out all right.

As for holidays, we didn't have one this year was going to go to Centre Parcs but now going to put the money towards sorting out the cars next year.


----------



## - Butterfly -

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies I had my GTT today. it was too bad except the fasting beforehand and the 2 hour wait.. the orange drink was fine.. was really fizzy and super sweet. will have my doc appointment on tues :)
> i think baby is transverse??? i can feel his little feet on the outer side of my belly.. do you think it could be it?

 It sounds transverse - plenty of time to move into correct position yet. 



Kerrieann said:


> I have my eggs runny too, my midwife said it wad fine!! Yum
> 
> We have already booked next years hol, we are going to gran canaria in may, all inclusive for a week, baby will be 6 months old and jake will be 3 and a half!! Aghhhh! are we mad then lol? We havnt been abroad for 4 years so Jakes nolt even been yet.
> 
> Ive just been to the butchers and bought 2 huge sirloin steaks for din tonight and ceasar salad and giant corn on th cobs! yum yum yum yum yum!!!!!!!!!!

 hols sounds great :thumbup: mmm sirloin steaks - yum yum



ducky1502 said:


> I'm just waiting for my banana loaf to cool down :) can't wait to eat it!!
> 
> Where has today gone?! It's already nearly 6! Everything seems to take longer now I'm pregnant and I need regular breaks :haha:

oh yeah everything takes so much longer. I get so out of breathe I have to stop what I'm doing every few minutes. :blush:



Mizze said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I had my GTT today. it was too bad except the fasting beforehand and the 2 hour wait.. the orange drink was fine.. was really fizzy and super sweet. will have my doc appointment on tues :)
> i think baby is transverse??? i can feel his little feet on the outer side of my belly.. do you think it could be it?
> 
> Glad it went well hon
> 
> Am I the only person who hasnt the foggiest where her baby is - No idea at all to be honest! She has been very active lots of rolling movements below my belly button but what bit is moving where ive no idea. I want to be able to feel her feet!!
> 
> DH and I have thought of taking a camper through France/Spain etc next Summer for a month but Caitlyn will only be 6 months roughly by then and we have no idea whether that is feasible or nonsense tbh. We havent had a holiday since a year last June (we did have 4 weeks touring America from Alaska to Utah for our honeymoon then though, which was amazing!)
> 
> 
> Nikki - hope you feel better tomorrow - I seem to be developing mid day sickness at the moment - it seems to have gone from the mornings and is hitting (with the acid reflux) mid afternoon instead. Happily it goes by the evening.
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

 Mizze - campervan holiday sounds perfect and completely feasible :thumbup:



Kerrieann said:


> Sorry Jake tried to help me write that! Hope ur not getting ill too charlotte :flower:
> 
> I think we did get a good deal as we are staying in a 5 star hotel for 1 week all inclusive for me, dh, Jake and baby will be £1300, we paid £200 deposit and then have to pay the rest by6 march nex year but have already paid 550 so far :happydance: pay9ng the rest after crimbo! We booked with 1st choice

sounds a fab deal :thumbup:



sammiwry said:


> I made lasagna but forgot to get passata so had to use tomato soup as its all i could get hold of to do it as i refused to drive back to Tesco came out all right.
> 
> As for holidays, we didn't have one this year was going to go to Centre Parcs but now going to put the money towards sorting out the cars next year.

oh I love lasagne - glad yours turned out all right hun :thumbup:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm out again tonight!! 2 nights on the trot. Last night was darts presentation - we didn't get in until 1am. Tonight we're going out for an Indian meal as it's my brother's birthday so feel I really need to make the effort and go despite the fact I just wanna go to bed :blush:

Hope you all have a lovely evening. :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Im gonna do my multi-quoting bit-by-bit, as im only at page 982! :dohh: But I have been looking forward to sitting down, with a cuppa & catching up with everyone :coffee:

If I quote anyone, with a question & then they have answered it already, dont worry about replying to me again, I will catch up.....eventually! :haha:



spencerbear said:


> Im 27 weeks today, 3rd tri at last.....

:happydance: Yey for 3rd Tri :happydance:



xkirstyx said:


> i had really bad heart burn and acid reflux this morning, its driving me crazy!
> 
> got a meeting with my consultant at 1.45 coz i had high blood pressure the last 10weeks of pregnancy with jack and im gonna ask if i can get a growth scan coz jack was 9lbs and they said at my 20weeks scan they might wanna check incase this baby is big! eeeeeek! xxx

Hows your heartburn? Have you been given anything for it yet? :shrug: I totally sypathise, mine was so painfull :flower:

What happened with your consultant? :shrug: Hope all is well


----------



## Kerrieann

:wave: kelly, hope you had a good week!! It went really quick i think! Has been slightly quieter tho, so maybe thats because you wernt here :flower:


----------



## ducky1502

Hope you're not getting ill charlotte, every few days or so I feel like my throat is getting sore but then by the morning I'm fine again. 

Awwww Kerrie so cute that Jake decided to join in.... he wants to be a december dreamer!!! :haha:

Hope you had a lovely holiday kelly, did you have the mother to be massage in the end?

Knocked up is on the tele tonight, might watch it! Got it on dvd but it's not the same. Pretty funny film :)

Gotta record xfactor for OH and promised I wouldn't watch it without him so now I have an hour and a half of nothing whilst it's on :(


----------



## mrsbling

Nut_Shake said:


> WOW i didnt realise Cyprus was such a popular destination, my family are from there, lol. I have a place there (near limassol) and was planning on going with hub for a quick break during September before the bubs come but hes been too busy with work to go :( We'd planned to go to India for a wedding in October then stay on an extra week or so for holiday (ive been wanting to go for so long) but i cant bloody go obviously. Hubby is going though for a week, so upset about it!!
> 
> Id like to go away with the babies as soon as possible, maybe like when they are 8 months or something? We were also planning the maldives maybe. Is that way too soon??

I am not sure either, so I thought a shorter trip next year and then long haul the year after. Bandos is a good island in the Maldives for Children.
Trip to india sounds great..... you will have to convince them to postpone the wedding for a few more months ;)



Kerrieann said:


> I have my eggs runny too, my midwife said it wad fine!! Yum
> 
> We have already booked next years hol, we are going to gran canaria in may, all inclusive for a week, baby will be 6 months old and jake will be 3 and a half!! Aghhhh! are we mad then lol? We havnt been abroad for 4 years so Jakes nolt even been yet.
> 
> Ive just been to the butchers and bought 2 huge sirloin steaks for din tonight and ceasar salad and giant corn on th cobs! yum yum yum yum yum!!!!!!!!!!

Holiday sounds great and being all inclusive will be brilliant :) ...... I so want some steak now!!!! I love fillet steak, but its not quite the same when you have to cook it properly...... enjoy yum yum



WILSMUM said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> Yeah DH wasnt really keen on the idea of the Maldives when we went the first time, and by about day 10 he was ready to come home....... but on the second visit he learn to relax a bit more, and he has looked forward to going every time since ...... now he never wants to go anywhere else. Hopefully he will want to take LO to Disney when she is at the right age though, as I think that would be great fun for all of us :)
> 
> Which Island did you go to Wilsmum?
> 
> erm.............................
> 
> 
> Maayafushi - i think?!?Click to expand...

Oooh I havent been there, but I am sure one of the IT team at work went there (well it sounded like that anyway???).



Kerrieann said:


> Ive been getting feet sticking out under my boobs lol!!! And kicks up there now and then, i sware this baby is going to be huge, defo more than 10lbs!

OMG the thought of 10lb baby is making my eyes water...... I was thinking more like about 7lbs?????


----------



## mrsbling

Oooh we went to Mothercare and ordered our Quinny Buzz Travel System today, and they price matched an internet deal, so we saved £175 :happydance: (well MIL did anyway ;))

Just got to get the video monitor from Tesco now as theres a 1/3 off and then besides the bath and a few more sleep suits, we are all sorted :thumbup:


----------



## Kerrieann

Well Jake was 10lbs and this babys measurements are all bigger then what Jakes were at all the scans so im thinking about 10-10.7lbs probly, I dont think a bigger baby makes for a more painful labour tho :shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

Well Jake was 10lbs and this babys measurements are all bigger then what Jakes were, at all the scans so im thinking about 10-10.7lbs probly, I dont think a bigger baby makes for a more painful labour tho :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> Lozzy mine are a bit like that at the moment, but only when i'm wearing a bra. So i try not to wear one!



Mine boobs were itchy too, so I spent around £100 on 3 bras at 'from here to maternity' https://www.fromheretomaternity.co.uk/ I bought Bravado ones (lots of celebs recommend them too) & they are great....Ive gone from a 34C to a 36E, so needed some comfort! :winkwink:

Hope you have your kitchen now Nat?...:kiss:




takingforever said:


> Aww thanks girls he really is my lil fighter :cloud9: My waters broke at 22 weeks spent 3 weeks in birmingham womens hospital as my hospital cant deal with babies born under 26 weeks went in on thurs 9th for a check up started bleeding so they started me off straight away he weighed in at 2lb 10oz went straight on the ventalator but he is off that now and just on cpap hes also on full feeds and due to be weighed today :) We have named him L'Angley (its french for english man) heres a pic of my special boy


What an adorable little Boy :baby: Many Congratulations, I am so pleased to read he is doing well :hugs:



lozzy21 said:


> Oh and gess what MY HIP CAME THROUGH!!!! ::D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D :happydance::happydance:


What did ya buy Lozzy? :happydance:

Mine has come through too :thumbup:



Mizze said:


> Im still here Chole - have just been reading on 3rd tri about being induced and Pig Sperm!! :wacko:
> 
> Mizze

:sick:Thats just put me off my 'whole nut' :sick:





Nessicle said:


> I read a post a couple of months ago about counting kicks and this womans baby was kicking for ages then stopped and it turned out she'd died it was so upsetting, gosh I need to stop reading threads like that....

That is so upsetting & such a worry....But in a way, its good that we do read them, so we realise how important 'kick counting' is :thumbup:




Kerrieann said:


> me too, i wouldnt choose to have a c-section unless i had to for medical reasons! Im pretty sure the after pain and recovery time is far worse. I would pick a vayjayjay delivery over a c-sec any day :thumbup: Thats why i dont get why ladies get abit of a bashing for a elective csec :shrug:

Thankyou Kerrie :hugs: I am on my 3rd now & am nervous (again)...Its really annoying when you hear comments like 'oh, you didnt give birth did you' or 'lucky you' :growlmad:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hello all! Just got home from a yummy romantic chinese dinner with hubs. He's gone off to work now, boooo. So once again, home alone with my laptop and tv. My friends are SO crap, my hubby is getting pissed off that i'm at home all the time day and night and noone ever comes to see me. I know what he means, everyone knows im not going anywhere right now and finding it tough, but i dont even get an offer from anyone to come and see me. The only person that does is my mummy :) Anyway, silly rant over.

Oh, new rant: I still have no kitchen! It's a sty still, it looks not even nearly finished yet. The fitters are back on tuesday to finish it, but honestly, there is no way they will finish it on tuesday. These bloody kitchen fitters are supposed to be really good but they are SOOOOO slow at working! I could bloody do better with my huge belly! Ok, 2nd rant over too, lol


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> me either Kerrie - I think its brave to elect a c-section for sure! My friend has had 3 and she's told me its really painful! Think she had the second c-section because it's what she knew from her first baby and then with her 3rd she had in August, they had scheduled it in for 36 weeks because her scar was too stretched but she went in to labour 2 days before it was scheduled anyway so they did a c-sect when she went in.
> 
> I defo wouldnt choose it unless for medical reasons but for some reason I get these comparison thoughts in my head ha ha x

............Eeekk, im worried about this stretching, I already feel huge! :wacko:



- Butterfly - said:


> 27 weeks today - officially in 3rd tri :dance::yipee::headspin::smug:

Yey for 3rd tri :happydance:



- Butterfly - said:


> Ahh thanks Kerrie. I seriously need more pj's but the maternity ones are soooo expensive. Might need a trip to Primark myself to have a nosey x

Yey....Primark, they have great P.J's.....:kiss:



WILSMUM said:


> I didn't find the recovery after my c-section that bad tbh -
> 
> I'm thinking this time iif I don;t get given a rpivate room then instead of wasting money on ensuring I have one I might just stay in overnight and then discharge myself and come home - providing all goes well with the c-section (like it did with my last one) and baby and me are well!

I think it depends on the type of C.section you have also, I had emergency after 10 hours of labour & semi-emergency after a few hours of labour the recovery & pain was really bad with the 1st & moderately bad with the 2nd....:cry:

Lets hope this one goes to plan, no labour & just a calm c.section :thumbup:



- Butterfly - said:


> When is everyone starting their xmas shopping? I don't want to leave it late cos I don't fancy being bumped into with thousands of other shoppers rushing around the shops!

I have made a start, but not got that much yet....:blush:



Kerrieann said:


> Wohoo 30 weeks today and 3/4 of the way through!! Will put a bump pic on later.

Woohoo to 30 weeks :happydance:



lozzy21 said:


> https://www.cheekywipes.com/
> 
> There reusable baby wipes Mizze.

Good on you Lozzy....:thumbup: Personally, they are not for me


----------



## ducky1502

Nut_Shake said:


> Hello all! Just got home from a yummy romantic chinese dinner with hubs. He's gone off to work now, boooo. So once again, home alone with my laptop and tv. My friends are SO crap, my hubby is getting pissed off that i'm at home all the time day and night and noone ever comes to see me. I know what he means, everyone knows im not going anywhere right now and finding it tough, but i dont even get an offer from anyone to come and see me. The only person that does is my mummy :) Anyway, silly rant over.
> 
> Oh, new rant: I still have no kitchen! It's a sty still, it looks not even nearly finished yet. The fitters are back on tuesday to finish it, but honestly, there is no way they will finish it on tuesday. These bloody kitchen fitters are supposed to be really good but they are SOOOOO slow at working! I could bloody do better with my huge belly! Ok, 2nd rant over too, lol

I think pregnancy shows who your 'friends' are and who your 'mates' are. There is such a difference between the two. It's also amazing how many people text you, talk to you on fb, ask about the baby, say 'we should meet up' and then it never happens! 

Sorry about the kitchen :( shame it's not done yet. But it WILL get done in the end and you'll have a gorgeous new kitchen in plenty of times before the new arrivals :)


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> 27 week bump!!

Lovely bump....:kiss: 



wishingforbub said:


> I won a competition and won some window sox ( sun shields for the car) for baby !. hehe they custom make to fit your car ! :) I have not won anything in ages so I'm stoked.

Yey....:happydance: Well done you & window sox are awesome :thumbup:



Nessicle said:


> I'm going to do online shopping and have it delivered I think cos I find it a bit stressful walking round the supermarket now!

Im just the same....Find shopping a struggle now :wacko:

I use Sainsburys most & if you dont online shop for a while, they send you a 'free delivery' voucher code :happydance:


----------



## Nut_Shake

So true ducky, its so so sad, but i actually have realised that i cant count on a single friend, i can only count on my 5 family members and my wonderful hubby. I'm so lucky to have them.

Thanks, i do keep imagining it finished and all being ok again, but its hard to imagine it when im sitting in my living room on a deck chair, sofa covered in plastic, amongst the dust and broken cabinets! But im being an idiot really, i should be happy that im getting my kitchen done! :D


----------



## ducky1502

Nut_Shake said:


> So true ducky, its so so sad, but i actually have realised that i cant count on a single friend, i can only count on my 5 family members and my wonderful hubby. I'm so lucky to have them.
> 
> Thanks, i do keep imagining it finished and all being ok again, but its hard to imagine it when im sitting in my living room on a deck chair, sofa covered in plastic, amongst the dust and broken cabinets! But im being an idiot really, i should be happy that im getting my kitchen done! :D

It's difficult for people who don't have kids yet to understand. Funnily enough the people I would class as true friends are either my family, OH's family and my friends with kids. But once the twins arrive you will meet all kinds of new people and you'll find that your circle of friends may change completely.


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Everyone is having pizza! :haha:

I have gone off pizza with this LO....Although, if everyone else is having one, I'll eat a Papa Johns, so fresh :thumbup:



c.holdway said:


> I have my anti-d tomorrow :(

Hope it went well & not too painfull :nope: I have mine on Monday 



- Butterfly - said:


> Only one week and one day until my 3/4 d scan :cloud9:

What date is your scan? :kiss: How exciting :happydance:



Kerrieann said:


> These krispy kremes sound amazing!! Want some now but wouldnt have a clue where to go lol


Tescos, they have a special counter/cupboard full of them...:cloud9:



WILSMUM said:


> I'm starting to feel uncomfy too - and i seem to get really restless legs around this time of the evening, so not only are my rubs killing but I'm constantly fidgeting my legs - I swear I must be driving DH mad!

Arrgghhh, the restless legs syndrome....:cry: I am suffering too, its awfull

Try eating extra bananas....:thumbup:


I see you Girls where talking about books & it reminded me of the last 'baby book' I bought....It was 'how to concieve a girl'....:cloud9: To be honest, I read it all, but decided to let nature take its course :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> [Has anyone heard that if you have a c-section, because you haven't given birth 'naturally' your body ends up not realising you've given birth and your milk doesnt come in?! I've been looking around and not found much about it. I do know people who have had c-sections with no issues breastfeeding, but just wondering if anyone had heard of this...

I had no problems at all....In fact, if anything I had too much milk! :dohh:



Mizze said:


> Must Must Must remember to check out blood clinic days to get my 28 week bloods done too :sick: they can never find the vein though and it gets a bit uncomfortable....
> Mizze x

Eekkk, same here...:cry: Finding a vein is always a mission :dohh:



Nessicle said:


> Ava has got about 10 dummies already lol

I love the 'mam' dummies...:kiss: Which ones do you have for Ava?



Nut_Shake said:


> On a nicer note, LOOOOOOOK at how adorable these pics are!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://milasdaydreams.blogspot.com/

These pictures are so cute...My 7 year old liked looking at them too :kiss:


----------



## mrsbling

Nut_Shake said:


> So true ducky, its so so sad, but i actually have realised that i cant count on a single friend, i can only count on my 5 family members and my wonderful hubby. I'm so lucky to have them.
> 
> Thanks, i do keep imagining it finished and all being ok again, but its hard to imagine it when im sitting in my living room on a deck chair, sofa covered in plastic, amongst the dust and broken cabinets! But im being an idiot really, i should be happy that im getting my kitchen done! :D

I am sure you will meet some lovely people once your babies arrive :hugs:
I think that its times like this that you find out who your true friends are, or you find some better ones :winkwink:

I bet the kitchen will look lovely once its done, and will be all ready for the babies arrivals. We were lucky and our kitchen was fitted in 2 days.... but the house was empty as we didnt move in until all was complete (we had a complete refurbishment though) ...... Just try and imagine how beautiful it will look very soon :) x


----------



## spencerbear

Evening all

Have been trying to catch up but my attention span is so so bad right now, that im sorry to say ive given up :blush:

Hope you are all well though x


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> Well Jake was 10lbs and this babys measurements are all bigger then what Jakes were, at all the scans so im thinking about 10-10.7lbs probly, I dont think a bigger baby makes for a more painful labour tho :shrug:

Oooh I dont know as this is my first :shrug: ..........I think family and friends try and tell me stories about larger babies being more painful...... I am sure they are not trying to frighten me really, but sometimes they dont think before speaking (and none of them have had large babies either!!!!) :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

i think people assume they are harder to birth but although i had a really hard labour and it hurt alot lol, my labour wasnt much different to anyone elses that i know and the majority of those babies were 6-7 pounds! I think its more down to ur own pain threshold, what pain relief you use and what position you decide to push in!


----------



## ducky1502

I just sent my OH a text ranting about how fat I feel and how I miss my old skinny body. Problem is that I was eating a slice of my homemade banana cake as I was writing it!!!!!!


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> I just sent my OH a text ranting about how fat I feel and how I miss my old skinny body. Problem is that I was eating a slice of my homemade banana cake as I was writing it!!!!!!

Mmmmm homemade banana cake sounds delish - I would have to have another slice ...... for quality control purposes obviously lol :winkwink: x


----------



## Nut_Shake

ducky1502 said:


> I just sent my OH a text ranting about how fat I feel and how I miss my old skinny body. Problem is that I was eating a slice of my homemade banana cake as I was writing it!!!!!!

I did that earlier, moaning about my body to OH!! Haha. I maintain that cake is good for us right now, mmmmmm :D


----------



## KellyC75

1050


c.holdway said:


> oooh 29 weeks today :thumbup:

Yey...:happydance: Congrats on 29 weeks 



Kerrieann said:


> Oh yeah and I havnt been on all day as have been making this for baby :haha: Its a stuffed dinosaur taggy, jake loved his taggy blanket when he was a baby but thought id do this lol, got the idea from another lady on the forum :thumbup:
> View attachment 119504

Well done Kerrie....:thumbup: 

I havent ever had a 'taggie' for my Boys, but after hearing good reviews for them, may get this LO one :winkwink:



Mizze said:


> Its 27 weeks for me today :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Mizze xx


Yey for 27 weeks Mizzie :happydance:



nikki-lou25 said:


> Ok, I've not been on properly for a day or so...any guesses as to how long it'll take me to catch up?

:haha: I havent been on for nearly a week! Im gonna have a look how long its taken me, when im done.:dohh:

Im at page 1050 now! :wacko:


----------



## ducky1502

It's not good for the double chin I swear I'm growing.

I'm SO used to being able to eat what I want and being slim. To be honest I'm probably not eating all that much more than I used to eat but because I'm seeing the number on the scales go up and up I'm beating myself up whenever I eat a piece of cake or chocolate etc. I have SUCH a sweet tooth!


----------



## KellyC75

louise1302 said:


> i keep getting cramp in my calves at night ouchies
> 
> lou xxx


You poor thing :hugs:

I was really pleased with myself, the cramp keeps trying to get me, but by lifting my toes to the ceiling, I stopped it....:happydance:

Well......The past few days, the cramp just 'gets me' while im sleeping & I wake up in such pain! :cry:



Kerrieann said:


> Oh vodka redbull is my fave when i go out!

Mine too....:kiss: DH likes it too, but ive asked him to wait with me, because the smell makes my mouth water! :dohh:



calliebaby said:


> Okay....I have not done a bump pic in a few weeks. Here is 29 weeks....I was trying to be creative..I think it looks a little weird though. Oh well.

Your bump picture is great....:kiss: Looks like a professional photo :thumbup:



wishingforbub said:


> Woohoo... third trimester for me :happydance:

Yey.....:happydance: Congrats on 3rd tri



mrsbling said:


> Yay fat baby ...just moved up a box :happydance: x

Hip hip Hooray for 'fat baby' :baby::happydance:



mrsbling said:


> I am sooo looking forward to Christmas time when I can eat all of the things I cant have at the moment like Pate, Camembert, *brie*


Yummmmmm....Love Brie, oh, how I miss it :cry:



xkirstyx said:


> my cold is getting worse i feel so run down :( anyone got any good tips to try shift it or make me feel bit better? xxx

Drink lots of pure fresh OJ....:thumbup:



ducky1502 said:


> I'd just wait and see. Some people are off around the world when their babies are still tiny, whilst others prefer to wait a while.

We are off to Australia when this LO is a few months old :baby:


I have runny eggs too, just make sure they are lion stamped, with the chickens being vacinnated against samonella


Oh & Yummy to mexican food....Lovely :cloud9:



Kerrieann said:


> Ive been getting feet sticking out under my boobs lol!!! And kicks up there now and then, i sware this baby is going to be huge, defo more than 10lbs!

Will they being doing a growth check/scan for you Kerrie? :shrug:



- Butterfly - said:


> I'm out again tonight!! 2 nights on the trot. Last night was darts presentation - we didn't get in until 1am. Tonight we're going out for an Indian meal as it's my brother's birthday so feel I really need to make the effort and go despite the fact I just wanna go to bed :blush:
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely evening. :flower:

Have a great time :happydance: I love indian food too :winkwink:



Kerrieann said:


> :wave: kelly, hope you had a good week!! It went really quick i think! Has been slightly quieter tho, so maybe thats because you wernt here :flower:

Thanks Kerrie.....:kiss:



ducky1502 said:


> Hope you had a lovely holiday kelly, did you have the mother to be massage in the end?

Thanks :hugs: Yes, I had the mother 2b massage, it was very relaxing, until the face mask started to burn my face a bit! :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

Im all caught up :happydance:

I started at 7.15pm & have just finished at 10.10pm

*So, only took 3 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kerrieann

They wont do any growth scans unless you measure 5 cm more then you should,even with Jake i never measured big and was allways spot on!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey Kelly - great to have you back with us. I have missed you :flower:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> Well Jake was 10lbs and this babys measurements are all bigger then what Jakes were, at all the scans so im thinking about 10-10.7lbs probly, I dont think a bigger baby makes for a more painful labour tho :shrug:

 I've heard that it's easier - I hope that's the case for you hun :thumbup:



KellyC75 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is having pizza! :haha:
> 
> I have gone off pizza with this LO....Although, if everyone else is having one, I'll eat a Papa Johns, so fresh :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> I have my anti-d tomorrow :(Click to expand...
> 
> Hope it went well & not too painfull :nope: I have mine on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Only one week and one day until my 3/4 d scan :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> What date is your scan? :kiss: How exciting :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> These krispy kremes sound amazing!! Want some now but wouldnt have a clue where to go lolClick to expand...
> 
> Tescos, they have a special counter/cupboard full of them...:cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to feel uncomfy too - and i seem to get really restless legs around this time of the evening, so not only are my rubs killing but I'm constantly fidgeting my legs - I swear I must be driving DH mad!Click to expand...
> 
> Arrgghhh, the restless legs syndrome....:cry: I am suffering too, its awfull
> 
> Try eating extra bananas....:thumbup:
> 
> 
> I see you Girls where talking about books & it reminded me of the last 'baby book' I bought....It was 'how to concieve a girl'....:cloud9: To be honest, I read it all, but decided to let nature take its course :cloud9:Click to expand...

 My scan is on Thursday and I'm very excited :happydance: Can't wait to see Mollie's baby sister :cloud9:



spencerbear said:


> Evening all
> 
> Have been trying to catch up but my attention span is so so bad right now, that im sorry to say ive given up :blush:
> 
> Hope you are all well though x

 Hi bump buddy! Hope you are ok. :flower:


----------



## cho

been up since 5 with Bradley. I am freezing tired and POORLY!!
Dh gets up most mornings with Bradley and the one day he doesnt i feel ill!
I hate him this morning..... again:haha:


----------



## cho

ooh i should mention i hate dh not bradley:cloud9:


----------



## spencerbear

c.holdway said:


> been up since 5 with Bradley. I am freezing tired and POORLY!!
> Dh gets up most mornings with Bradley and the one day he doesnt i feel ill!
> I hate him this morning..... again:haha:

Funny that, im feeling the same today. Beccas dad stayed over last night to apparently help out. Instead I ended up with her in my bed from about 1 and she is a pain to sleep with, then when she finally got up at 5.45, he went and got into her bed. Im so tired and think that horrible cold is setting in. So currently hate everyone :cry::cry::cry:

Butterfly apart from this cold im ok. Just getting bored sitting here lol

Got my GTT tomorrow morning though, which im not looking forward to and then a scan and consultant on thursday.


----------



## Mincholada

13 hours at work and on my feet are over.... somebody shoot me please!!! got to sit for 2 whole minutes the entire double shift, kept myself pretty good though, despite the second shift being a bar mitzvah with djs and loud music for over 4 hours straight which kept baby up and rolling and kicking which isn't too comfy when trying to serve people and running around.

well, i survived, i guess that's all that matters! gotta be back in 9 hours. don't know if my feet will make it as they're killing me, but what's gotta be done, has to be done, right!?

sorry to hear that many of you are not feeling too well. at my work people are falling sick as well. hope it stays far away from me! can we get a flu shot by the way??? i've been asking myself that question for a while now, but forgot to discuss it with midwife on wednesday.

okay, let's try to get some sleep here. i bet baby is ready for that noise time out. :)


----------



## wishingforbub

Nut_Shake said:


> So true ducky, its so so sad, but i actually have realised that i cant count on a single friend, i can only count on my 5 family members and my wonderful hubby. I'm so lucky to have them.

Oh Nat I totally understand how you feel:flower: !I am already living in another country and without family here.. so my friends were everything.. now that I am preggers.. they have ran for the hills it seems, they don't give a toot and have not heard a thing from them:cry: ! except two, who are so lovely and always make an effort. and I have an amazing hubby so I consider myself VERY lucky. :) the others.. well they were never true friends then.

you ladies chat soooo much.. i always miss out with the time diff LOL. 
I have a doc appointment tomorrow! I ca't wait to see bubs again :) hopefully I'll get a pic xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Morning gals

Hope everyone is ok? I feel sooooo exhausted again - seriously getting like 3 hours max sleep every night and working full time is absolutely killing me :cry: don't know how Ava is laid at the moment but it's very uncomfortable. I felt like someone was tearing my stomach apart most of the night my muscles felt really sore and couldnt sleep on either side so had to spend all night propped up again more or less sitting up so my back and tailbone are really painful again :( 

Keep getting period type pains across the bottom of my bump too it feels really achy and the occasionaly shooting pain - anyone else? Loads of pressure down below too but from what I've read from you ladies you've all started getting it around 28 ish weeks too?? 

Anyone feel like their bump hasn't grown much in the last few weeks? I took a piccie and compare with last weeks it looks smaller! I keep having those thoughts again where my tummy won't grow and she wont be able to go full term it's horrible! Someone at that rubbish restaurant last night commented how small I was for 28 weeks why do people have to comment like that?! :growlmad: 

Getting lots of elbows and knees now rather than loads of kicks suppose she's running out of room lol!

Gosh I sound a right moaning minnie today - not a good day feeling very sorry for myself lol! And can't believe it's bloody work again tomorrow! Ugh! Got mw on Tuesday afternoon and going to sit today and write down everything I want to ask her cos got loads on my mind at the moment and she never chats to me about anything! 

On a positive note I got a practically brand new Tommee Tippee breast pump with accessories from ebay for £30! Well chuffed! 

Managed to get a maternity mac and jeans from New Look website for £30 too, figured rather than spending £60 on a winter coat I won't wear for very long I can just wear jumpers a hat, scarf and gloves when it starts getting really cold a big coat would just be restricting anyway I suppose! 

Gonna be skint again this month but stuff I need so hey ho! lol xx


----------



## Nessicle

Oh and whoever was saying they hated their DH again today me too :haha: my OH seems to be irritating the hell out of me for no apparent reason lol - I feel horrible but i'm so grouchy with him suppose it's the lack of sleep and I feel annoyed that he can sleep and get comfy and then get annoyed if he doesnt do something for me straightaway - totally unreasonable but I can't help it ha ha!xx


----------



## mummyclo

Morning, gonna take me ages to type this cuz im still in bed :blush:
How is everyone? :flower:
Had a nice time at the party but am nackered now! 
Hope you all feel better soon i hate being ill :hugs:
I have loads to do today, so wil prob be quite absent this avo :(
xx


----------



## Nessicle

ooh what party was this hun?xx


----------



## cho

is it a electric pump ness, i feel soo rough, think im going to be lazing on the sofa 
Dh went and got me honey and lemon so he is in my better books heheh x


----------



## Nut_Shake

Morninggggg!! I'm awake after another night of weeing 5 times. I think i should enter the guiness book of world records for most toilet trips during a pregnancy ever!

I'm off to hubbys aunts later, shes invited us for dinner which is always a good thing as dinners at home are not too fun right now!

Glad you had fun at the party mummyclo! xx


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> ooh what party was this hun?xx

It was my Grandads 70th, everyone was drunk bar me tho! 
But was quite funny! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> is it a electric pump ness, i feel soo rough, think im going to be lazing on the sofa
> Dh went and got me honey and lemon so he is in my better books heheh x

it is darling - the seller only used it once because she found breastfeeding wasnt for her so it's still in the box etc with a brand new tube and and bottles and breast milk storage stuff - it's one of the Closer to Nature ones - have got the bottles and steriliser to go with that too so I'm glad it all matches! 

Aw sorry you're feeling so crappy must be doing the rounds that cold I had it two weekends ago it was horrible! Don't envy you chick! Hope you feel better x



Nut_Shake said:


> Morninggggg!! I'm awake after another night of weeing 5 times. I think i should enter the guiness book of world records for most toilet trips during a pregnancy ever!
> 
> I'm off to hubbys aunts later, shes invited us for dinner which is always a good thing as dinners at home are not too fun right now!
> 
> Glad you had fun at the party mummyclo! xx

ha ha I average 4-6 times a night and I'm only having one :haha: 

mmmm dinner! Hope the kitchen is coming along though?



mummyclo said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> ooh what party was this hun?xx
> 
> It was my Grandads 70th, everyone was drunk bar me tho!
> But was quite funny! :haha:Click to expand...

aww bless yeah it's not much fun not drinking when everyone else is! I always wory someone is going to bang in to me or something lol xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

mummyclo said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> ooh what party was this hun?xx
> 
> It was my Grandads 70th, everyone was drunk bar me tho!
> But was quite funny! :haha:Click to expand...

I suppose its just me cos i dont drink, but i love being the only sober one, spend my night wetting myself at all the drunk and disorderly behaviour and take pics to show every one how hilarious they looked, lol! Although i generally act like im drunk anyway :wacko:


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha Nat! I think if you've never drunk alcohol its the best way to be! It gives you an awful headache, makes your mouth feel like an old carpet and costs way too much money :haha: though nothing like having a small glass of red wine on an evening after a stressful day but binge drinking is really not fun lol!x


----------



## Nut_Shake

By the way, what does braxton hicks feel like?? I don't think i've had it, but i'm not sure. I also haven't had any hiccups from baby i dont think. I just have no idea what all this is supposed to feel like!


----------



## WILSMUM

Morning girls! 
Well after DH coming home from the allotment yesterday saying he was gonna wake me up with a cuppa at 7am and then go straight up there then this morning and me getting upset and narkey with him half the evening he actually came up at about half 7 and said he'd take Wil up with him this morning so I could stay in bed cause I do need me rest!!! Hehe!! So I got up at 10 and just had brekkie and catch up with you girls before I slowly wander up to join them!

Can't remember who said about cooking the steak properly but you can have steak rare as long as its totally sealed on the outside - its in the NHS pregnancy book.

And re the big baby thing when i was preg with DS all the mw and hv's told me that birthing a smaller baby was harder and more painful than a bigger one!?!?!


I've been having some lovely braxton hicks this morning! Think they've passed now though!

31 weeks today for me - can't believe how close its getting!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

And i just had a scroll down the pregnancy forum and December Dreamers has over 10,000 posts, which is a HUGE amount more than any of the others! Do you think we talk too much?! Lol!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

braxton hicks for me is when the muscles round my bump contract so it all goes really hard and tight and uncomfortable!

And hiccups just feels kinda like a pulse, I wondered whether it was just my pulse that I was feeling but it was a bit slower so couldn't have been!


----------



## wishingforbub

when I get BH nat, my tummy goes rock hard for about 30 seconds... ( and I usually feel a pressure on my bladder to pee :) ) it feels like your tummy is going tight ! if that makes sense.... I have been getting it for a while, but apparently some women don't feel it til much later in pregnancy.
hiccups feel like a constant tap tap tap in one spot.. its constant and can last for about 10 minutes.. its baby's chest practising movements for breathing LOL


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Do we talk too much! Of course not! :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ahh ok, maybe i've had it and didnt realise, ill keep a feel out for it all!

Whats everyone plans for today? I can't believe how cold the weather has turned!! Though i'm DEF not complaining, much prefer it :)


----------



## ducky1502

Morning all :)

Sorry some of you feel poorly or are having a rough time in one way or another. I had a baby wedged under my ribs last night and was so uncomfortable and upset and this was VERY obvious but OH just kept playing on his phone!! Not that he could have done anything but a hug or something would have been nice.

Ness I know what you mean about feeling smaller. My bump pic looks smaller this wk. Plus, if I lie on my back and he wiggles his way to the back then all I have is a little bit of a flabby tummy and don't look pregnant at all. Guess I will see at my 31wk appointment how I'm measuring. I also get period pains, sometimes in my lower bump and sometimes they feel like they're inside :shrug: 

I only get up to pee once a night... I feel abnormal lol. Sometimes I don't go at all. I'm sure it will get worse though.

Nat don't worry about BH, I don't think I've had any either. Some people don't get any until right at the end. Or maybe we are having them but just don't recognise them.


----------



## ducky1502

Nut_Shake said:


> Ahh ok, maybe i've had it and didnt realise, ill keep a feel out for it all!
> 
> Whats everyone plans for today? I can't believe how cold the weather has turned!! Though i'm DEF not complaining, much prefer it :)

I hate the cold. I already want to put the heating on :(

Today I get the pleasure of going to a country fair with my dad and 2 sisters. Then tonight we're going over to my families house to be fed. Although my dad is cooking so it will either be pizza or something with chips and beans :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

ducky1502 said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Ahh ok, maybe i've had it and didnt realise, ill keep a feel out for it all!
> 
> Whats everyone plans for today? I can't believe how cold the weather has turned!! Though i'm DEF not complaining, much prefer it :)
> 
> I hate the cold. I already want to put the heating on :(
> 
> Today I get the pleasure of going to a country fair with my dad and 2 sisters. Then tonight we're going over to my families house to be fed. Although my dad is cooking so it will either be pizza or something with chips and beans :haha:Click to expand...

I usually hate the cold but i havent been dealing with any heat very well during this pregnancy!!

Ahh that sounds like fun! I want to go to a country fair! There's nothing to do round here, tut


----------



## mummyclo

Does anyone else feel dodgy evey day? I keep feeling like i have no energy and a bit faint! I have seen online its normal to feeel abit faint etc, but im getting a bit worried its happening a bit too often :(


----------



## ducky1502

mummyclo said:


> Does anyone else feel dodgy evey day? I keep feeling like i have no energy and a bit faint! I have seen online its normal to feeel abit faint etc, but im getting a bit worried its happening a bit too often :(

I'm beginning to feel more and more like this. Are your iron levels normal?


----------



## mummyclo

ducky1502 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else feel dodgy evey day? I keep feeling like i have no energy and a bit faint! I have seen online its normal to feeel abit faint etc, but im getting a bit worried its happening a bit too often :(
> 
> I'm beginning to feel more and more like this. Are your iron levels normal?Click to expand...

I haven't had my bloods done yet, well since 12 weeks and it was normal then, ugh i dunno whats wrong, i feel really usless and like im not going to cope with having a baby :cry:


----------



## ducky1502

mummyclo said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else feel dodgy evey day? I keep feeling like i have no energy and a bit faint! I have seen online its normal to feeel abit faint etc, but im getting a bit worried its happening a bit too often :(
> 
> I'm beginning to feel more and more like this. Are your iron levels normal?Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had my bloods done yet, well since 12 weeks and it was normal then, ugh i dunno whats wrong, i feel really usless and like im not going to cope with having a baby :cry:Click to expand...

Awww hun don't be silly! You will be a FAB mum. You're heavily pregnant, you're allowed to feel a bit rubbish! Your body is doing a lot right now. Did you not have your 28wk bloods? You should definately ask your midwife about it but I'm sure she will tell you it's perfectly normal :flower:


----------



## mummyclo

ducky1502 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else feel dodgy evey day? I keep feeling like i have no energy and a bit faint! I have seen online its normal to feeel abit faint etc, but im getting a bit worried its happening a bit too often :(
> 
> I'm beginning to feel more and more like this. Are your iron levels normal?Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had my bloods done yet, well since 12 weeks and it was normal then, ugh i dunno whats wrong, i feel really usless and like im not going to cope with having a baby :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww hun don't be silly! You will be a FAB mum. You're heavily pregnant, you're allowed to feel a bit rubbish! Your body is doing a lot right now. Did you not have your 28wk bloods? You should definately ask your midwife about it but I'm sure she will tell you it's perfectly normal :flower:Click to expand...

She said it changed to 32 weeks, so getting done next week :(
I just feel like everyone seems to be doing so much, and i know for sure i could not cope with being at work. I just feel like im the odd one out feeling worse than i did in 1st tri :(
I really wish i felt good enough to go shopping and have a good clean out, but i just can't :cry:
Sorry im moaning/ ranting :flower:


----------



## ducky1502

You moan away, it's what we're here for.

Everyone copes differently at different stages. You might get that burst of energy right at the end and the rest of us will be waddling around or sat firmly on our butts because we have no energy to do anything. Some people breezed through first tri whereas I was really really ill for nearly 3 months. It feels so unfair at the time but when baby is here you will only remember the good bits of pregnancy :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> Anyone feel like their bump hasn't grown much in the last few weeks? I took a piccie and compare with last weeks it looks smaller! I keep having those thoughts again where my tummy won't grow and she wont be able to go full term it's horrible! Someone at that rubbish restaurant last night commented how small I was for 28 weeks why do people have to comment like that?!

From your bump pics, you look a perfect size :thumbup: Dont you worry

I have people asking me 'not to give birth' already! They are shocked when I tell them the LO isnt due until December!:dohh:



mummyclo said:


> I just feel like everyone seems to be doing so much, and i know for sure i could not cope with being at work. I just feel like im the odd one out feeling worse than i did in 1st tri :(
> I really wish i felt good enough to go shopping and have a good clean out, but i just can't :cry:
> Sorry im moaning/ ranting :flower:

Hey...Your certainly not alone :hugs: I feel like I am really behind with getting things & being organised :wacko:


----------



## Xaviersmom

Mincholada said:


> can we get a flu shot by the way??? i've been asking myself that question for a while now, but forgot to discuss it with midwife on wednesday.

Yes. I think if you bring it up at your next MW appointment, they'll give it to you. I was told that I HAVE to get it this year.. I never get one. DH and DS have to get it too b/c they are in my house.



Nut_Shake said:


> By the way, what does braxton hicks feel like?? I don't think i've had it, but i'm not sure. I also haven't had any hiccups from baby i dont think. I just have no idea what all this is supposed to feel like!

Feels like your whole bump is solid and hard. Sometimes, after a good round of :sex:, you can get them. 

LOL I had to explain this to DH last night. He hasn't read about 3rd tri and :sex: yet. Then I had to reassure him that our play time wasn't going to make the baby come quite yet..

I think my LO is running out of room as well. Yesterday's movements were feeling more like movements and stretching than kicks.


----------



## mummyclo

I suppose i did have an easy first tri, just making up for it now :(


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> Does anyone else feel dodgy evey day? I keep feeling like i have no energy and a bit faint! I have seen online its normal to feeel abit faint etc, but im getting a bit worried its happening a bit too often :(

Ahh hope you are feeling ok hun :hugs:

I tend to feel quite faint and dizzy in the mornings on the way to work, but my bloods show that I have a slight Iron deficiency, so I take 2 pregnacare tablets every day, and that seems to be making me feel a bit better.


----------



## Nessicle

Nut_Shake said:


> By the way, what does braxton hicks feel like?? I don't think i've had it, but i'm not sure. I also haven't had any hiccups from baby i dont think. I just have no idea what all this is supposed to feel like!

I quoted but the other girls explained fab so sure you don't need me to describe again te he!! :haha: 



wishingforbub said:


> when I get BH nat, my tummy goes rock hard for about 30 seconds... ( and I usually feel a pressure on my bladder to pee :) ) it feels like your tummy is going tight ! if that makes sense.... I have been getting it for a while, but apparently some women don't feel it til much later in pregnancy.
> hiccups feel like a constant tap tap tap in one spot.. its constant and can last for about 10 minutes.. its baby's chest practising movements for breathing LOL

I only noticed hiccups last week from asking on here like a tap tap constantly it went on for about 20 minutes for me lol I was like "she can't be kicking in the same place every few seconds for all this time lol 



ducky1502 said:


> Morning all :)
> 
> Sorry some of you feel poorly or are having a rough time in one way or another. I had a baby wedged under my ribs last night and was so uncomfortable and upset and this was VERY obvious but OH just kept playing on his phone!! Not that he could have done anything but a hug or something would have been nice.
> 
> Ness I know what you mean about feeling smaller. My bump pic looks smaller this wk. Plus,* if I lie on my back and he wiggles his way to the back then all I have is a little bit of a flabby tummy and don't look pregnant at all*. Guess I will see at my 31wk appointment how I'm measuring. I also get period pains, sometimes in my lower bump and sometimes they feel like they're inside :shrug:
> 
> I only get up to pee once a night... I feel abnormal lol. Sometimes I don't go at all. I'm sure it will get worse though.
> 
> Nat don't worry about BH, I don't think I've had any either. Some people don't get any until right at the end. Or maybe we are having them but just don't recognise them.

EXACTLY!!! same happens to me, when I lay propped in bed I have this tiny bump that just looks like I've had a few too many pies :haha: oh the period type pains sound normal then so that's a relief :flower: I also seem to get a few when she turns over now.

xx




mummyclo said:


> Does anyone else feel dodgy evey day? I keep feeling like i have no energy and a bit faint! I have seen online its normal to feeel abit faint etc, but im getting a bit worried its happening a bit too often :(




ducky1502 said:


> You moan away, it's what we're here for.
> 
> Everyone copes differently at different stages. You might get that burst of energy right at the end and the rest of us will be waddling around or sat firmly on our butts because we have no energy to do anything. Some people breezed through first tri whereas I was really really ill for nearly 3 months. It feels so unfair at the time but when baby is here you will only remember the good bits of pregnancy :flower:

ducky is exactly right hun - I feel like I'm not coping very well at all I'm constantly moaning but it's cos I'm sooo exhausted, I don't have any energy to do anything and I feel dead guilty cos others seem to be doing all this different stuff or looking after other kids and I feel like I just can't do anything on a weekend cos working zaps me of everything combined with the lack of sleep. 

It's hard work growing a human that's for sure and no one ever tells you that lol! The mw should say when you have your first appt with your first baby "it's gonna be a hard slog most likely just so you know!" :haha:

Chloe I feel faint and dizzy and exhausted most days too it's not fun but you're not abnormal don't worry 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

mrsbling said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else feel dodgy evey day? I keep feeling like i have no energy and a bit faint! I have seen online its normal to feeel abit faint etc, but im getting a bit worried its happening a bit too often :(
> 
> Ahh hope you are feeling ok hun :hugs:
> 
> I tend to feel quite faint and dizzy in the mornings on the way to work, but my bloods show that I have a slight Iron deficiency, so I take 2 pregnacare tablets every day, and that seems to be making me feel a bit better.Click to expand...

wondering if I'll have a bit of a low iron count at my next bloods cos I've started feeling more dizzy and lightheaded than usual


----------



## Nessicle

anyone else feel like they have lots of pressure in their hips at the sides? 

Its one of the reasons I struggle to lay on my sides at night because my hips feel "full" and they get a little pulse that feels funny and uncomfortable. It's not painful just full and pressured and like I said more uncomfortable...?


----------



## mrsbling

....Spoke too soon Mummyclo .... no sooner had I posted the last post, I had to dash to the bathroom to be sick!!!!! 

My friend came over this morning, and just as she pulled on the drive and got out of the car her DS was really sick. Hope its not contageous!!!!


----------



## mrsbling

Nessicle said:


> anyone else feel like they have lots of pressure in their hips at the sides?
> 
> Its one of the reasons I struggle to lay on my sides at night because my hips feel "full" and they get a little pulse that feels funny and uncomfortable. It's not painful just full and pressured and like I said more uncomfortable...?

Yeah, I am getting this every night now, and its sooooo frustrating!!!!
If I lie on either side it wakes me up, but if I lie on my back it doesnt seem too bad. I have a dream genii and that isnt helping at the moment either...... I read somewhere that if you put an extra quilt or pillow under you that helps (and it worked for the first night, but not the next), so I am trying lying on an extra pillow one night and not the next, and it seems to help a bit.

If you find the answer..... please let me know :) x


----------



## mrsbling

Nessicle said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else feel dodgy evey day? I keep feeling like i have no energy and a bit faint! I have seen online its normal to feeel abit faint etc, but im getting a bit worried its happening a bit too often :(
> 
> Ahh hope you are feeling ok hun :hugs:
> 
> I tend to feel quite faint and dizzy in the mornings on the way to work, but my bloods show that I have a slight Iron deficiency, so I take 2 pregnacare tablets every day, and that seems to be making me feel a bit better.Click to expand...
> 
> wondering if I'll have a bit of a low iron count at my next bloods cos I've started feeling more dizzy and lightheaded than usualClick to expand...

It could be, as I didnt realise it was connected. Midwife and doctor told me to eat more red meats and leafy green vegetables, and take Pregnacare twice a day with a glass of orange juice (apparently orange juice helps the body absorb iron???) x


----------



## WILSMUM

i find that one day I'll feel ok and able to get on with stuff, not that I do a lot, during the week i'm under orders pretty much to just do the school run with DS and go to work! But then the next day its a effort to get out of bed!!!

Well have just been up the allotment for a bit and yes its def a lot colder, I had on a long sleeve t-shirt and an old thick wool jumper of DHs and my winter coat and after a while of sitting up there I was getting cold and ready to come home! Back home now for a quiet afternoon, DH is back and forward cutting sheets for the shed!


----------



## WILSMUM

mrsbling said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else feel dodgy evey day? I keep feeling like i have no energy and a bit faint! I have seen online its normal to feeel abit faint etc, but im getting a bit worried its happening a bit too often :(
> 
> Ahh hope you are feeling ok hun :hugs:
> 
> I tend to feel quite faint and dizzy in the mornings on the way to work, but my bloods show that I have a slight Iron deficiency, so I take 2 pregnacare tablets every day, and that seems to be making me feel a bit better.Click to expand...
> 
> wondering if I'll have a bit of a low iron count at my next bloods cos I've started feeling more dizzy and lightheaded than usualClick to expand...
> 
> It could be, as I didnt realise it was connected. Midwife and doctor told me to eat more red meats and leafy green vegetables, and take Pregnacare twice a day with a glass of orange juice (apparently orange juice helps the body absorb iron???) xClick to expand...

yeah thats right hun and caffeine hinders it. I had to take iron tablets when I was preg with DS and I had to take them in the morning with a glass of orange juice and wasn't allowed to drink tea for a good couple of hours or so after I'd taken them!! I missed my morning cuppa! 
Thankfully seems my bloods are Ok this time so no iron tablets for me!!!!


----------



## cho

low blood pressure can make you feel dizzy and faint too girls

Just woke up from a snooze and still feel really ill, i just wanna feel better i felt ill all day yesterday too, i hate it cos i always feel mean on Bradley he has been stuck in virtually all weekend!


----------



## mrsbling

Feeling much better now and just eaten a jacket potatoe with cheese and Beans.......... then sent DH to the shop because I NEEDED a Fudge and CurlyWurly to have with a nice cup of tea :) x


----------



## ducky1502

When did it get so cold?!?!?! Went to the country fair and froze! So when I got home I stuck the heating on and took the dog out for a walk whilst I was still all bundled up and now I'm home in my toasty house with a cuppa :) good times!


----------



## mummyclo

Just been asleep for ages after being sick :(
Got up to go to the loo and now back to bed for me :cry:
I really hate being ill :(
Glad its not just me that feels crap at the mo then :hugs:
Thanks xx


----------



## ducky1502

Get well soon hun!! Seems like theres a lot of cold and flu going round. My OH was really ill with a cold for over 2wks.


----------



## till bob

hi girlies how r u today got loads to catch up on again well iv just come back from sunday dinner at mommys it was yummy hope ur all havin a nice sunday i finished work yday for good woo hoo but still got quite a busy week next week sorry to the girls who r feelin poorly today xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

I have backache today.. it's no fun, but DH gave me a little massage which was lovely... i was meant to head to gym, but it's a little too uncomfortable. i have yoga tomorrow so hopefully it will ease a bit.


----------



## sammiwry

I'm going down with something :-( running a temp and got really sore ears :-( not fun least I'm at my mums so don't have to get up so early for work


----------



## cho

anyone heard from lozzy.
DH has gone to mother in laws for dinner a nice roast... im stuck at home on my own making my poorly self chicken nuggets,chips and beans lol


----------



## mummyclo

c.holdway said:


> anyone heard from lozzy.
> DH has gone to mother in laws for dinner a nice roast... im stuck at home on my own making my poorly self chicken nuggets,chips and beans lol

Thats really mean :(
:hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

Have I missed something about lozzy? She OK?


----------



## Nessicle

sounds like you're all ill and really suffering :( hope you all feel better guys! :flower:

no not heard from lozzy not even seen her post on Facebook to be honest either - perhaps her internet is down or something? Or maybe working today?

I've just got up from a nap an hour and half I really needed it I felt like crying earlier - yoiu know when you're on the verge of being delirious from lack of sleep lol?! could've slept for ages but had to get up or i won't sleep tonight! 

Have just put the chicken in to roast, OH has done the tatey's thankfully! All I've eaten today is sugary stuff :blush:


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> anyone heard from lozzy.
> DH has gone to mother in laws for dinner a nice roast... im stuck at home on my own making my poorly self chicken nuggets,chips and beans lol
> 
> Thats really mean :(
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree though it's something my OH would do too - men can be very selfish!

My OH is friggin noisy as hell wish he had gone to his mums so I could've had longer in bed! Seriously he's like a foghorn - he knew I was exhausted and he was banging doors and on the phone talking really loud. I could've cried cos I had to get out of bed from my comfy position to tell him to keep it down (our walls are like paper) and he snarled at me! Charming!!


----------



## ducky1502

I don't think my OH would dare go without me. To be honest it's usually me dragging him places and he just wants to stay at home so he would probably relish in the fact that I wasn't making him do anything lol.

Although when I was really ill with MS he buggered off all the time. Guess I couldn't expect him to sit with me for 3 months :haha:


----------



## cho

ooh sorry should have added, it was my choice not to go, as my sister in law is there she was due on wednessday so dont want to pass my bug on, he did offer to cook me dinner before he went too, plus it gets Bradley out my hair for a couple of hours.
Icant believe i have eaten dinner i feel sick again!


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> Have I missed something about lozzy? She OK?

im sure she is fine hun,. just havent seen her post on here for a couple of days


----------



## ducky1502

Ahhhh I was worried I'd missed something lol.

I CAN'T WAIT TO HAVE MY BODY BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I miss my old clothes, I miss being able to put shoes on without pulling a muscle, I miss being able to curl up in a ball in bed, I miss my innie belly button, I miss being able to have a bath and not be worrying the whole time about how I'm going to get out!!

We have a picture of me in a bikini in the bedroom and I look at it every day and miss that skinny bitch looking back at me :haha:


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> My scan is on Thursday and I'm very excited :happydance: Can't wait to see Mollie's baby sister :cloud9:

Yay!! :thumbup:

Gosh there seem to be a lot of girls feeling poorly! I seem to be on the verge of a cold but never quite tumbling into it - so ive a constant runny nose and sneeze but not much else. 




Mincholada said:


> *13 hours at work and on my feet are over.... somebody shoot me please!!! got to sit for 2 whole minutes the entire double shift, *kept myself pretty good though, despite the second shift being a bar mitzvah with djs and loud music for over 4 hours straight which kept baby up and rolling and kicking which isn't too comfy when trying to serve people and running around.
> 
> well, i survived, i guess that's all that matters! gotta be back in 9 hours. don't know if my feet will make it as they're killing me, but what's gotta be done, has to be done, right!?
> 
> sorry to hear that many of you are not feeling too well. at my work people are falling sick as well. hope it stays far away from me! can we get a flu shot by the way??? i've been asking myself that question for a while now, but forgot to discuss it with midwife on wednesday.
> 
> okay, let's try to get some sleep here. i bet baby is ready for that noise time out. :)

Oh my goodness! That would illegal over here mincholada I hope you get some time to relax soon.



wishingforbub said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> So true ducky, its so so sad, but i actually have realised that i cant count on a single friend, i can only count on my 5 family members and my wonderful hubby. I'm so lucky to have them.
> 
> Oh Nat I totally understand how you feel:flower: !I am already living in another country and without family here.. so my friends were everything.. now that I am preggers.. they have ran for the hills it seems, they don't give a toot and have not heard a thing from them:cry: ! except two, who are so lovely and always make an effort. and I have an amazing hubby so I consider myself VERY lucky. :) the others.. well they were never true friends then.
> 
> you ladies chat soooo much.. i always miss out with the time diff LOL.
> I have a doc appointment tomorrow! I ca't wait to see bubs again :) hopefully I'll get a pic xxxClick to expand...

Oooh do you get a scan! Sorry you are feeling a bit isolated and hurrah! for your two friends who bother. Nat its always a surprise to see who bothers and who doesnt. How come your kitchen fitters arent coming back until Tuesday? What happened to tomorrow? 


Nessicle said:


> Morning gals
> 
> Hope everyone is ok? I feel sooooo exhausted again - seriously getting like 3 hours max sleep every night and working full time is absolutely killing me :cry: don't know how Ava is laid at the moment but it's very uncomfortable. I felt like someone was tearing my stomach apart most of the night my muscles felt really sore and couldnt sleep on either side so had to spend all night propped up again more or less sitting up so my back and tailbone are really painful again :(
> 
> Keep getting period type pains across the bottom of my bump too it feels really achy and the occasionaly shooting pain - anyone else?* Loads of pressure down below too but from what I've read from you ladies you've all started getting it around 28 ish weeks too?? *
> 
> Anyone feel like their bump hasn't grown much in the last few weeks? I took a piccie and compare with last weeks it looks smaller! I keep having those thoughts again where my tummy won't grow and she wont be able to go full term it's horrible!* Someone at that rubbish restaurant last night commented how small I was for 28 weeks why do people have to comment like that?! :growlmad*:

Hi Ness, just saw you had a good nap so I hope you are feeling better.
I have lots of pressure down below too Ness - its seems pretty normal if a bit disconcerting! 

Also - your bump is great -mine is *much *smaller than yours and im only a week behind you - but im also a good few inches taller and my mw said that would make a difference so im not worried - Caitlyn has measured perfectly fine so far and im sure she is okay. 



WILSMUM said:


> 31 weeks today for me - can't believe how close its getting!!!

:wohoo: gosh that seems awfully far along doesnt it 



wishingforbub said:


> when I get BH nat, my tummy goes rock hard for about 30 seconds... ( and I usually feel a pressure on my bladder to pee :) ) it feels like your tummy is going tight ! if that makes sense.... I have been getting it for a while, but apparently some women don't feel it til much later in pregnancy.
> hiccups feel like a constant tap tap tap in one spot.. its constant and can last for about 10 minutes.. its baby's chest practising movements for breathing LOL

I still havent felt any hiccups at least I dont think so! 



mummyclo said:


> I haven't had my bloods done yet, well since 12 weeks and it was normal then, ugh i dunno whats wrong, i feel really usless and like im not going to cope with having a baby :cry:

Aw hon - you will be amazing! 

Hope you feel better soon



sammiwry said:


> I'm going down with something :-( running a temp and got really sore ears :-( not fun least I'm at my mums so don't have to get up so early for work

Oh no - so many girls seem to be feeling rubbish. Hope you get better soon




Nessicle said:


> sounds like you're all ill and really suffering :( hope you all feel better guys! :flower:
> 
> no not heard from lozzy not even seen her post on Facebook to be honest either - perhaps her internet is down or something? Or maybe working today?
> 
> I've just got up from a nap an hour and half I really needed it I felt like crying earlier - yoiu know when you're on the verge of being delirious from lack of sleep lol?! could've slept for ages but had to get up or i won't sleep tonight!
> 
> Have just put the chicken in to roast, OH has done the tatey's thankfully! All I've eaten today is sugary stuff :blush:

Is Lozzy doing a 24hr shift again? 

Am having a massive acid attack - bleugh!! :sick: 

Kelly good to see you back 

Arrgh DH is bored which means he starts tormenting me - have sent him out of the room to find something else to do. 

Oh he said the sweetest thing last night - he shaves his chest normally cos he doesnt like chest hair but is afraid it will be too prickly for Caitlyn to lie on so he has decided to let it grow. AWWWWWWWWW :kiss::kiss:

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Is it wrong that I'm going round to my families house for dinner in PJ's basically?! :rofl:


----------



## mrsbling

sammiwry said:


> I'm going down with something :-( running a temp and got really sore ears :-( not fun least I'm at my mums so don't have to get up so early for work

#

Oh I hope you feel better soon :hugs: it seems like theres something going round at the moment - suppose the cold weather doesnt help :shrug:



c.holdway said:


> anyone heard from lozzy.
> DH has gone to mother in laws for dinner a nice roast... im stuck at home on my own making my poorly self chicken nuggets,chips and beans lol

I would have asked him to bring one back for me ;) last time I was ill and due for dinner at MIL's DH brought back a complete dinner and desert for me..... luckily MIL only lives 1 mile away so it was still hot when it got here :) 

I have washed 1/2 of the new clothes we bought for LO and still have another 2 loads to go in and dry. The looked sooooo cute on the hangers and in the packaging too ;) 

I know I am going to want to iron everything (or send it out to be ironed????), so have shook the first load out of the tumble dryer and they look fine, so will have to see how the next load comes out.


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> Is it wrong that I'm going round to my families house for dinner in PJ's basically?! :rofl:

I think if you are comfy, thats all that matters :thumbup:


----------



## xkirstyx

argh day 4 of this stupid cold and im getting worse and worse :( not good!!!!

i have the feeling all the time that baby is pushing my right hip, it drives me crazy!


----------



## ducky1502

Well we're staying to watch xfactor and I know I will be STUFFED! So the last thing I need is to be uncomfortable in normal clothes lol.


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh is there another xfactor tonight?

Sorry ur all feeling poorly, me too :hugs:

Mizze that is the cutest thing ur dh is doing!!!!

Dh is cooking tonihgt, we are having pie, mash and gravy, i cant wait!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh yeah and im pretty sure lozzys fine shes probly either working her butt off or sleeping :hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

Yes another xfactor, haven't even seen last nights yet. Think it's on 7.45-9 tonight :thumbup:


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks zoe, i watched last nights, it was good! I was wondering who0 was going to be the 4th judge as there is 4 categories and only simon, louie and cheryl, maybe it will be nicole?


----------



## lozzy21

Hi girls, we ended up coming over to blackpool last min for the weeking to see the inlwaws and dident bring the laptop so this is the first chance iv had to get on line. Im just waiting for MIL to pick us up to take her home.

Iv spend loads since friday, finished getting the suff for baby and started my christmas shopping. This is the earliest iv ever started. Iv skimmed through the pages so if iv missed anything important sorry :flower:

Who ever said about not coping with feel tired, its taking all my energy to get dressed in the morning. Hopefully i will feel better when i finish work.

Right shes here so ill be back on in a few hours.


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: Hope those that are pooorly get well soon :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

OMG my hurtburn is soooooo bad, its killing me!!!! Just had to send dh out for rennies and gavascon even tho i hate the stuff as think rennies alone just arnt enough now, really feel like crying :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## xkirstyx

kerri :hugs: i know how u feel mine is really bad and i get bad acid refux aswell and end up being sick! roll on 11weeks!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> OMG my hurtburn is soooooo bad, its killing me!!!! Just had to send dh out for rennies and gavascon even tho i hate the stuff as think rennies alone just arnt enough now, really feel like crying :cry: :cry: :cry:

Aww, bless you Kerrie.....I feel your pain :hugs:

Rennies didnt work too well for me, then gaviscon helped for a couple of days, after that the pain was awfull & nothing was working, so I went to the doctors & now take tablets morning & nite.....

Thankfully its much, much better :winkwink: (have to take a little gaviscon at nite sometimes)

Hope the gaviscon helps you:flower:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mornin!! 

We're back online then? 

Kerrie- I hope your hearthburn was sorted with the gaviscon! I hate it too, its so thick n gloopy! Eugh! 

Mummyclo - My midwife came the other day and said that my dizziness/faintness could be a number of things, BP dipping, not eating/drinking enough, iron levels low or even just baby lying funny and restricting blood flow. Its not nice though I hope you get to the bottom of it :hugs: 

I was so rough yesterday, Aimee was awake ALL Sat night. From 1am to 6am :( then she had an hour and was wide awake again. Nothing wrong that I could see, she just wanted me or hubby to pick her up! If I left her she screamed the house down, I tried cuddles, just leaving her in the hope she'd tire out, I even tried her in our bed but she kept climbing down to play!! She was wide awake so hubby ended up watchin TV with her but I couldnt settle. Mum in law took her for a few hours so me n hubby slept, then got mcds for tea coz neither of us could be bothered doin anythin!! 

I did manage to sort out my custom made footmuffs etc for the iCandy :D Works out cheaper than buying iCandy ones AND they're made with fabrics I chose.

My boobs went mental when she was screaming the other night and were leakin like mad - is that weird?? :wacko:


----------



## mummyclo

Still feel crap, am going to go to mums for some tlc :)
Am deffo coming down with something, and i couldn' slep all night coz my bump and back ached :(


----------



## Pixxie

Had the worst nights sleep ever last night :( If I wasn't in the loo, bubs was kicking AND the cat kept attacking my feet :cry: 

AND its so cold today... I'm in such a moany mood, I'm not doing anything today except chilling out, I dont care that the pots need doing. 

Hope everyone is better than me this morning! xxx


----------



## cho

Morning mummyclo hope you feel better, i feel bit better but was up at 2 wide awake again feeling Crap, but def better than yesterday!
This morning i keep getting little pains like short sharp pains really low down and when it happens it feels like i am going to wet my self and seems i have heard a couple of popping noises, has anyone else had this i dont know if he moving when it happens so dont know if its that, when do ppl usually start engaging? x


----------



## cho

by the way its not in my stomach the pains its really low down in my pubic bone :shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

charlotte i heard that 2nd babies dont engage until labour?? was told by midwives and a couple of mums :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

Im deffo not engaging, my auntie had a feel of where he was the other day (shes a midwife) and hes gone from being head down all the time, to now being transverse :(
Silly boy, probably why im so uncomfortable! :cry:
Awww Pixxie i feel crap today too, just rest hun :hugs:
Glad your feeling a bit better Charlotte :)
xx


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> charlotte i heard that 2nd babies dont engage until labour?? was told by midwives and a couple of mums :shrug:

No some def engage before hun, i heard it can be later and some not till labour but my sister in law is on her second and she engaged a few weeks ago x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning ladies

I was in the middle of a multiquote when the site went down an hour ago. I'm sorry but I'm not going back to do it again.

I hope you are all ok x


----------



## lozzy21

Morning all, im still laid in bed, realy need to get up, im starving


----------



## - Butterfly -

nikki-lou25 said:


> Mornin!!
> 
> We're back online then?
> 
> Kerrie- I hope your hearthburn was sorted with the gaviscon! I hate it too, its so thick n gloopy! Eugh!
> 
> Mummyclo - My midwife came the other day and said that my dizziness/faintness could be a number of things, BP dipping, not eating/drinking enough, iron levels low or even just baby lying funny and restricting blood flow. Its not nice though I hope you get to the bottom of it :hugs:
> 
> I was so rough yesterday, Aimee was awake ALL Sat night. From 1am to 6am :( then she had an hour and was wide awake again. Nothing wrong that I could see, she just wanted me or hubby to pick her up! If I left her she screamed the house down, I tried cuddles, just leaving her in the hope she'd tire out, I even tried her in our bed but she kept climbing down to play!! She was wide awake so hubby ended up watchin TV with her but I couldnt settle. Mum in law took her for a few hours so me n hubby slept, then got mcds for tea coz neither of us could be bothered doin anythin!!
> 
> I did manage to sort out my custom made footmuffs etc for the iCandy :D Works out cheaper than buying iCandy ones AND they're made with fabrics I chose.
> 
> My boobs went mental when she was screaming the other night and were leakin like mad - is that weird?? :wacko:

 getting ready for the baby!! Yes it's weird but perfectly normal iykwim!


----------



## - Butterfly -

aww pixxie :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

DH has bought me some trainers with velcro fastening as I can no longer bend down to tie laces up!! I've also tidied out the porch this morning and put a seat in there so I've got somewhere to sit down when I'm putting shoes on/off. No shoes allowed in the house! lol


----------



## mummyclo

I really struggled putting my socks on this morning :blush:


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> I really struggled putting my socks on this morning :blush:

 I have to sit down to do that for sure :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Im lucky, i usualy ware dolly shoes so i can just slip my feet into them


----------



## xkirstyx

nikki-lou25 said:


> I did manage to sort out my custom made footmuffs etc for the iCandy :D Works out cheaper than buying iCandy ones AND they're made with fabrics I chose.
> 
> My boobs went mental when she was screaming the other night and were leakin like mad - is that weird?? :wacko:

wow i wanna see pics!!!!

omg the boob thing mine do the same when jack crys lol glad its not just me then :winkwink: xxxx

urgh im have really bad acid reflux just now and i dont think this fresh oj is helping much haha!! :dohh::nope:


----------



## - Butterfly -

lozzy21 said:


> Im lucky, i usualy ware dolly shoes so i can just slip my feet into them

 yeah I have dolly shoes too but they don't look right with my trackie bottoms which I wear alot!! :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

I swear there is something wrong, im gonna call the midwife :(
I should not feel this lightheaded and energyless all the time :cry:


----------



## lozzy21

mummyclo said:


> I swear there is something wrong, im gonna call the midwife :(
> I should not feel this lightheaded and energyless all the time :cry:

Are you still taking your prenatals?


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> I swear there is something wrong, im gonna call the midwife :(
> I should not feel this lightheaded and energyless all the time :cry:

 Yes ring the midwife. Ask for your thyroid to be checked. :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

lozzy21 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I swear there is something wrong, im gonna call the midwife :(
> I should not feel this lightheaded and energyless all the time :cry:
> 
> Are you still taking your prenatals?Click to expand...

I was told to stop, because i was getting constipated and my iron was ok :(


----------



## lozzy21

It might be worth starting to take them again, im starting again cos im feeling tired allll the time.


----------



## Kerrieann

Defo ring the midwife chole,you will need ur bloods doing again anyway as you didnt have them done at 28 weeks, just so they can at least re-check ur iron levels :hugs: Its normal to feel tired probly all the time from now on but it shouldnt stop you from doing day to day things and you shouldnt be getting that dizzy


----------



## - Butterfly -

Let us know how you get on Chloe.

:hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

So my house looks like a bombsite and i cant be botherd to move.


----------



## Nessicle

xkirstyx said:


> argh day 4 of this stupid cold and im getting worse and worse :( not good!!!!
> 
> i have the feeling all the time that baby is pushing my right hip, it drives me crazy!

I feel like Ava is doing the exact same thing - like loads of pressure in your right hip? Sooooo uncomfortable! It's one of the reasons I struggle to sleep on a night, I don't find sleeping on my left very comfortable and Ava kicks like mad when I lay on the left too plus the bed dips in the middle cos OH weighs more than me :haha: 

Sorry you're feeling poo!! Lots of rest!! 

xx



Kerrieann said:


> OMG my hurtburn is soooooo bad, its killing me!!!! Just had to send dh out for rennies and gavascon even tho i hate the stuff as think rennies alone just arnt enough now, really feel like crying :cry: :cry: :cry:

One thing I haven't suffered with is heartburn - I've had it once or twice but nothing a glass of milk didnt sort out thankfully! I'm going to buy some gaviscon though as I'm getting kicks in my stomach and ribs now so no doubt heartburn will set in soon enough! 

Hope it eases for you hun! x



mummyclo said:


> Still feel crap, am going to go to mums for some tlc :)
> Am deffo coming down with something, and i couldn' slep all night coz my bump and back ached :(

sorry you're feeling rotten hun - I had a night sleep like that on Saturday my bump and back were really achy and sore and I was crying in the night because I was soooo frustrated I couldnt get comfy!! 



Pixxie said:


> Had the worst nights sleep ever last night :( If I wasn't in the loo, bubs was kicking AND the cat kept attacking my feet :cry:
> 
> AND its so cold today... I'm in such a moany mood, I'm not doing anything today except chilling out, I dont care that the pots need doing.
> 
> Hope everyone is better than me this morning! xxx

Another one with a crappy nights sleep hey? It sucks hope you can have a nap at least today? I managed about 4 hours in total (an hour here and there interrupted for toilet trips and getting repositioned in bed. 

I did manage to sleep on my right side last night though which helped because my back and tailbone were really achy and sore and my stomach was achy and sore - wondering if bubs is having a growth spurt cos I ache all over my bump and back! xx



c.holdway said:


> Morning mummyclo hope you feel better, i feel bit better but was up at 2 wide awake again feeling Crap, but def better than yesterday!
> This morning i keep getting little pains like short sharp pains really low down and when it happens it feels like i am going to wet my self and seems i have heard a couple of popping noises, has anyone else had this i dont know if he moving when it happens so dont know if its that, when do ppl usually start engaging? x

I hav that Charlotte too and had some popping noises - had to stop in my tracks as wondered if it was from me! I don't know whether Ava might have turned head down now or something and that's why :shrug: got mw tomorrow so hopefully she'll check her position :thumbup:x



mummyclo said:


> I really struggled putting my socks on this morning :blush:




mummyclo said:


> I swear there is something wrong, im gonna call the midwife :(
> I should not feel this lightheaded and energyless all the time :cry:

I have to sit down to put shoes and socks on too - OH had to wash my feet in the bath last night too :haha: he's already left for work when I'm about to leave so it's a struggle but just wearing pull on boots now for work least I can get them on and off lol!

Chloe call your mw for sure and make sure she knows how rotten you feel xx


----------



## Nessicle

I keep getting really sharp aching sensations low down under my bump it feels quite sore...


----------



## nikki-lou25

xkirstyx said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> I did manage to sort out my custom made footmuffs etc for the iCandy :D Works out cheaper than buying iCandy ones AND they're made with fabrics I chose.
> 
> My boobs went mental when she was screaming the other night and were leakin like mad - is that weird?? :wacko:
> 
> wow i wanna see pics!!!!
> 
> omg the boob thing mine do the same when jack crys lol glad its not just me then :winkwink: xxxx
> 
> urgh im have really bad acid reflux just now and i dont think this fresh oj is helping much haha!! :dohh::nope:Click to expand...

I'll post pics when they get here - it'll be a good few weeks as she makes them from scratch.

I'm glad its not just me too, I didnt think my boobs would react to Aimee iykwim? She only breastfed for a few weeks so I was a bit shocked when she made them leak! 



mummyclo said:


> I swear there is something wrong, im gonna call the midwife :(
> I should not feel this lightheaded and energyless all the time :cry:

Hope the midwife can get to the bottom of it hun :hugs: Spatone is good but a bit pricey, my Dr told me to get it when I was feelin light headed, lethargic n dizzy!



lozzy21 said:


> So my house looks like a bombsite and i cant be botherd to move.

Mine too, I did my kitchen this mornin but rest of it needs doin now! :dohh:



Nessicle said:


> I keep getting really sharp aching sensations low down under my bump it feels quite sore...

Ouchie :( Hope that goes soon hun!!


----------



## lozzy21

I need some one to sit here with a wip so that every time i stop they can get me going again.

But for that to work i need to get up in the first place


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> I keep getting really sharp aching sensations low down under my bump it feels quite sore...

 in your uterus or more like on your pubic bone? :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

here's my 28+3 bump - I think it looks smaller than 27 weeks (first piccie) but perhaps she's laid different?? (looks really shiny cos I've just moisturised it :flower:)


----------



## - Butterfly -

aww it's a beautiful bump - I think she's laying different hun:thumbup:


----------



## xkirstyx

awww lovely bump ness! i think its just the way shes lying xxxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kirsty - Paracetamol and Vicks for your cold should help ease it :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Ok so i just sat bawling at Glee and i knew i would :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks you girls! :flower: it feels a bit lower than usual now maybe thats why I'm getting pressure too...?

Lozzy I've never watched Glee! I'm going to get the box set from someone for when i start mat leave!


----------



## lozzy21

I love Glee, i watched it the first time round and im now watching the repeat's on a sunday night :blush:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> thanks you girls! :flower: it feels a bit lower than usual now maybe thats why I'm getting pressure too...?
> 
> Lozzy I've never watched Glee! I'm going to get the box set from someone for when i start mat leave!

 yep sounds like she's head down - you'll find yourself needing the loo loads. I think that's why I don't need the loo much and only once maybe twice in the night because my LO is transverse. :hugs:


----------



## Xaviersmom

I'd go back on the prenatals.. there's stuff you can do about the constipation..
I think my LO is going through a growth spurt too! I've noticed that past couple days her kicks have changed and are more like shifting and movements.. 


c.holdway said:


> This morning i keep getting little pains like short sharp pains really low down and when it happens it feels like i am going to wet my self and seems i have heard a couple of popping noises, has anyone else had this i dont know if he moving when it happens so dont know if its that, when do ppl usually start engaging? x

Is it like the back of your hips? Mine pop all the time, especialy when rolling over in bed.

More cleaning/sorting today. We have a good sized house.. problem with that is we have accumulated a bunch of crap we don't need. Makng room for LO has become a full time job almost


----------



## - Butterfly -

has everyone left b&b to go get lunch?!! :rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Xaviersmom said:


> More cleaning/sorting today. We have a good sized house.. problem with that is we have accumulated a bunch of crap we don't need. Makng room for LO has become a full time job almost

 uugghh I know that feeling :blush:


----------



## lozzy21

I want lunch but i need to go shopping, my fridge is empty


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive just had a bacon and mayo sarnie, but i want another one, would that be really bad lol?


----------



## lozzy21

Na, id have another one if i were you


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha: think i will, just going to take Jake to school then come back and scoff another one! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> thanks you girls! :flower: it feels a bit lower than usual now maybe thats why I'm getting pressure too...?
> 
> yep sounds like she's head down - you'll find yourself needing the loo loads. I think that's why I don't need the loo much and only once maybe twice in the night because my LO is transverse. :hugs:Click to expand...

Ah I see! Yep i seem to be peeing almost constantly :haha: :flower:



- Butterfly - said:


> has everyone left b&b to go get lunch?!! :rofl:

:haha: I had to go to the bank and Tesco my back is bloody killing now! Ava likes to do somersaults when I walk - man that's painful!! 



Kerrieann said:


> Ive just had a bacon and mayo sarnie, but i want another one, would that be really bad lol?

Have another!! you need the extra calories in 3rd tri! :haha:

I just had a sausage roll from Greggs...:blush: very naughty of me and I'm sure I'll end up paying for it tomorrow but it tasted AMAAAAZZZZINNNNGGG!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

did you have another one Kerrie?

Ness - that is naughty and I hope you don't suffer.

I'm so flippin tired and really need to go Asda but seriously cba. It's very cold and wet outside and I'm sooooo tired.


----------



## Kerrieann

Yep just got back and made another, yummy!!! I pu plenty of kerrygold on too so it all melted, mmmmm!! Ness i was gunna say maybe shes turned now, and then when she engages you will be peeing even more!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Ohh sounds devine Kerrie - I'm very jealous!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Butterfly lol I know very bad girl!! 

That sounds amazing Kerrie nom nom! I'm sat here with a Weightwatchers Lemon and chicken risotto it's lush! 

ooh well sounding good if she has turned then! Hopefully she won't engage til 36 weeks when I start mat leave :haha: can't imagine peeing more lol!xx


----------



## Nessicle

I say stay inside Butterfly ;)


----------



## lozzy21

Im on sketti hoops and toast


----------



## cho

ness your bump looks great.
Just been to asda i am still having these little pains, i can feel him moving right down low like where my ovary is.
I had to leave asda i felt real ill all of a sudden had these pains then felt sick and have just had icky belly, bubs is still moving but lots of little movements god knows what it is :shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

Maybe he is engaging then hun, ive heard it can be as early as 28 weeks but not sure :shrug: you could always ring ur midwife for reassurance?

Ive just done my asda food shop online, if i go to the actual shop i spend around an extra £20 and thats normally on rubbish :haha: I still feel hungry :blush:

Just got a yummy recipe from sainsburys leaflet for a chicken and leek hotpot so going to make that tomoro,cant wait to have something different. Im cooking chilli con carne tonight


----------



## lozzy21

Im supposed to be going to asda tonight but i realy cant be botherd. Im still not dressed


----------



## WILSMUM

xkirstyx said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> I did manage to sort out my custom made footmuffs etc for the iCandy :D Works out cheaper than buying iCandy ones AND they're made with fabrics I chose.
> 
> My boobs went mental when she was screaming the other night and were leakin like mad - is that weird?? :wacko:
> 
> wow i wanna see pics!!!!
> 
> omg the boob thing mine do the same when jack crys lol glad its not just me then :winkwink: xxxx
> 
> urgh im have really bad acid reflux just now and i dont think this fresh oj is helping much haha!! :dohh::nope:Click to expand...

Lol!! When i first read that i thought you meant you wanted to see pics of nikkis leaking boobs!!!!! :rofl:

But Nikki I'm sure I've read somewhere that its normal for ANY crying baby to make yr boobs leak! 




c.holdway said:


> ness your bump looks great.
> Just been to asda i am still having these little pains, i can feel him moving right down low like where my ovary is.
> I had to leave asda i felt real ill all of a sudden had these pains then felt sick and have just had icky belly, bubs is still moving but lots of little movements god knows what it is :shrug:

I get a low of really low down movements as well - even lower than my ovaries - down on my bikini line and sharp stabs to my bladder a lot!! I've been wondering for a while if baby has engaged, its been head down at my last 2 mw appointments! Got mw tomorrow am so wil find out then if it has!!!


And for all of us with low energy levels I had a flyer thing through the post from aptamil this morning and this is what it said: "Between now and your due date, you baby will double in weight. To support this growth, your body will have to work harder than ever, taking a toll on your energy levels and leaving you a lot more tired, so try to get as much rest as you can. Eating the right foods in smaller, more frequent, portions should give you a steady relase of energy to help get through each day."


And baby brain strikes but who evers bump pic that was - yr looking great! Will post mine for this week in a bit - getting bigger but still nowhere near as big!!!! Still got an inny belly button!


----------



## ducky1502

Afternoon everyone!

Just at work and thought I would have a quick catch up seeing as bnb was down for what felt like forever.

Hope you feel better chloe :flower: have you spoken to your midwife yet?

Sounds like we're all getting aches and pains everywhere now, getting really uncomfortable and tired. I must admit that although I don't feel amazing and I'm sick of the huge amount of pressure down there (I swear he's going to fall out!) that I still feel a million times better than 1st tri :thumbup:

There should be a rule about the amount we are allowed to talk about food in a day, I always come off here feeling hungry!!!

Awww nikki I def wanna see the footmuff when it arrives!! Mine came with the pram, NO WAY was I going to spend £80 on one though! Not if I could avoid it.

1hr 40mins til home time :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrie - you are so good cooking like that. I feel ashamed of myself now! :blush:


----------



## ducky1502

Wilsmum I think I need a copy of that aptamil thing.... then I need to highlight the bit about resting as much as I can! OH thinks because I don't work over 60hrs a wk I have no right to be tired or aching!


----------



## WILSMUM

This weeks bump pics!
 



Attached Files:







31+1 (2).jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 1









31+1.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## - Butterfly -

aww Ducky hope it goes quickly for you x

Chloe - Hope you're ok hun. Please update us as soon as you can xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Anouska - what a beautiful bump!


----------



## WILSMUM

ducky1502 said:


> Wilsmum I think I need a copy of that aptamil thing.... then I need to highlight the bit about resting as much as I can! OH thinks because I don't work over 60hrs a wk I have no right to be tired or aching!

Here you go hun show him this!!!

https://www.aptamil.co.uk/pregnancy/3rd-trimester


----------



## Kerrieann

Anouska ur bump looks great!!! Ur getting lo0ads bigger quicker now, if that makes sense lol!


----------



## cho

thats what i thought your bumps really grown!!!
I have just put in the meat for dinner, nice beef stew and dumplings tonight, nice winter dinner yum :)
I was just thinking i wonder if where i have been ill too, maybe i have strained down there from sneezing loads and that


----------



## - Butterfly -

ohhh Stew sounds lush Charlotte!!

Yeah you could have strained your bump with coughing and sneezing. Hope you feel better. x


----------



## lozzy21

Dont know how you have the energy to cook a roast dinner, i dont have the energy to make my self a cup of tea


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah you could of :shrug: stew sounds lush, i love winter and cooking loads of hearty dinners yum!!


----------



## WILSMUM

yeah i feel like i'm growing quicker and def got less room in me for eating and breathing!!!!


DH keeps telling me that I don't have to cope and to tell him if i'm tired etc etc and that i don't have to prove anything to him!! Bless him he had such a rough time with his exs don't think he realised that pregnancy isn't really that bad! I think he thought it was normal for all women to turn into hormonal psychotic b*tches!!!
I told him that I'm not tryng to prove anything to him but I think I have anyway! Yeah I'm getting uncomfy, yeah I'm tired and a bit ratty sometimes but at the end of the day I'm just pregnant - i'm not ill! Women have been having babies for thousands of years, its not rocket science! I'm just getting on with it and doing what I can and as much as I can when I can!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

I love stew!! We had brisket done in the slow cooker yesterday, that was kinda a stewy casseroley type thing! And we had a beef and vension stew/casserole done in the slow cooker the other week!!! Slow cookers great, apart from dumplings don't seem to work very well in it! 
We're having the leftover brisket in a pie tonight!
Right guess I best get my arse in gear and go pick Wil up from school - taking me longer and longer to get up that hill so really should start leaving home earlier so I don't have to rush!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Iv got a slow cookee ive had for nearly 2yrs and ive never used it! Think il get it out soon and try figure the thing out. 

Wow wilsmum lovely bump. You too ness. Our bumps have all come a long way. I was looking through some of my bump pics and i cant believe i still had a flat stomach at 13wks!


----------



## cho

I know i thought i was massive at like 10 weeks!


----------



## Kerrieann

What do you all think of the name Benji??


----------



## - Butterfly -

It's no good. I'm off to Asda now to buy some stewing beef!!


----------



## cho

hahaha, go for it butterfly

Kerri, im not sure tbh but different names always take getting used to


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Hello - thought I would pop in here because you ladies are closest to my dates obviously. Has anyone started having what I can only really describe as 'period type' pains around 30 weeks?

My normal period pains are all in my back and no cramping etc. The past week or so I have been having a few bouts of pain but nothing else to cause concern, bubs is happily wiggling and no changes to CM etc...

...kinda assuming it is stretching pains but just wandered if anyone had experiencing the same thing?

:flower:


----------



## Kerrieann

Amelie ive been getting this for the last 3 days and was going to ask too! Im guesing its normal then :thumbup:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Kerrieann said:


> Amelie ive been getting this for the last 3 days and was going to ask too! Im guesing its normal then :thumbup:

All my googling seems to suggest it is normal :winkwink: 

Scared the life out of my Mum on Saturday when we were unpacking boxes from moving house. I said "ooooh I feel like I have got period pain" and she was "errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I really dont like it when pregnant women say things like that" :wacko:

I will mention it to midwife on Thursday but won't lose any sleep in the meantime...

:flower:


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> ness your bump looks great.
> Just been to asda i am still having these little pains, i can feel him moving right down low like where my ovary is.
> I had to leave asda i felt real ill all of a sudden had these pains then felt sick and have just had icky belly, bubs is still moving but lots of little movements god knows what it is :shrug:

Aw thanks hun! :flower:

I'm getting pains just like you're describing Charlotte - Ava seems to spend most of her time with something wedged in my right hip it's so uncomfortable and then get some stabbing pains. But the ill feeling you're describing - perhaps you're coming down with something hun? unless it's related to you feeling unwell over the weekend? Try to get some rest if you can xx



WILSMUM said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> I get a low of really low down movements as well - even lower than my ovaries - down on my bikini line and sharp stabs to my bladder a lot!! I've been wondering for a while if baby has engaged, its been head down at my last 2 mw appointments! Got mw tomorrow am so wil find out then if it has!!!
> 
> 
> And for all of us with low energy levels I had a flyer thing through the post from aptamil this morning and this is what it said: "Between now and your due date, you baby will double in weight. To support this growth, your body will have to work harder than ever, taking a toll on your energy levels and leaving you a lot more tired, so try to get as much rest as you can. Eating the right foods in smaller, more frequent, portions should give you a steady relase of energy to help get through each day."
> 
> 
> And baby brain strikes but who evers bump pic that was - yr looking great! Will post mine for this week in a bit - getting bigger but still nowhere near as big!!!! Still got an inny belly button!
> 
> It was my bumpy hun thank you :flower: yours is looking great too, it does seem to be getting big quite quickly now!
> 
> Ooh thanks for the link about the 3rd tri energy loss - it's killing me trying to get through work now and I'm tired just getting ready for work, 7 weeks & 3 days til maternity leave :happydance: woo hoo!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Kerrie - you are so good cooking like that. I feel ashamed of myself now! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I hate cooking lol - we have to cook from scratch every night cos of my coeliac it's such a pain! Would be lovely to just whack a lasagne in the oven or some chicken nuggets or something :haha: OH doesnt let me just sit and rest when I get in at 6.30pm either I have to help him cos he hasnt got a clue where to start bless him lol
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Wilsmum I think I need a copy of that aptamil thing.... then I need to highlight the bit about resting as much as I can! OH thinks because I don't work over 60hrs a wk I have no right to be tired or aching!Click to expand...
> 
> as if!! My OH is like that he can't fathom why I'm so tired all the time....errr I'm growing your daughter mate!! Plus the fact I'm living on about 3 hours a night broken sleep and working nearly 40hrs a week! grrr!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Yeah you could of :shrug: stew sounds lush, i love winter and cooking loads of hearty dinners yum!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Iv got a slow cookee ive had for nearly 2yrs and ive never used it! Think il get it out soon and try figure the thing out.
> 
> Wow wilsmum lovely bump. You too ness. Our bumps have all come a long way. I was looking through some of my bump pics and i cant believe i still had a flat stomach at 13wks!Click to expand...
> 
> wish OH liked stew! He won't eat it for some reason! I love it! So hearty and warm! I've got a slow cooker but cos of the cats I daren't leave it plugged in all day because no doubt they'd knock it off the sides. I might have to crack it out on maternity leave though for the days I'm at home! Especially once Ava is here won't have to think about anything then!
> 
> Aw thanks hun - I feel quite big for sure I'm looking forward to getting my organs back to the right place :haha: I bet it feels weird when the baby comes out? Sorta like relief to be able to breath properly lol! I always look how small my bump was at the beginning and my flat stomach it seems like I've never _not_ had a bump!
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> What do you all think of the name Benji??Click to expand...
> 
> Is this the name you're thinking for your lil fella? Would it be Benjamin and Benji for short? It's really cute!Click to expand...


----------



## Nessicle

AmeliePoulain said:


> Hello - thought I would pop in here because you ladies are closest to my dates obviously. Has anyone started having what I can only really describe as 'period type' pains around 30 weeks?
> 
> My normal period pains are all in my back and no cramping etc. The past week or so I have been having a few bouts of pain but nothing else to cause concern, bubs is happily wiggling and no changes to CM etc...
> 
> ...kinda assuming it is stretching pains but just wandered if anyone had experiencing the same thing?
> 
> :flower:

I've been getting period type pains for about a week now sorta round the front of my bump but underneath it's quite sore x


----------



## Mizze

Massive multi-quote coming up - brace yourself girls. 



xkirstyx said:


> kerri :hugs: i know how u feel mine is really bad and i get bad acid refux aswell and end up being sick! roll on 11weeks!!!!

I get acid reflux really badly too Kirsty - its a bi*ch isnt it!
However, lovely surgery receptionist has just renewed my perscription for gaviscon (which is revoting but works, mainly) -I just rang up to ask whether it was possible to do it as a repeat and she sorted it there and then for me - bless her. 



Nessicle said:


> here's my 28+3 bump - I think it looks smaller than 27 weeks (first piccie) but perhaps she's laid different?? (looks really shiny cos I've just moisturised it :flower:)

That is an amazing bump - I really need to find the camera to do mine and post it on here. Its not nearly as impressive and lovely as yours though Ness. 



Nessicle said:


> I just had a sausage roll from Greggs...:blush: very naughty of me and I'm sure I'll end up paying for it tomorrow but it tasted AMAAAAZZZZINNNNGGG!!!

Oh so what, somethings are worth paying for -like scoffing chocolate orange biccies knowing they will give me terrible heartburn - but its worth it.



Nessicle said:


> thanks Butterfly lol I know very bad girl!!
> 
> That sounds amazing Kerrie nom nom!* I'm sat here with a Weightwatchers Lemon and chicken risotto it's lush! *
> ooh well sounding good if she has turned then! Hopefully she won't engage til 36 weeks when I start mat leave :haha: can't imagine peeing more lol!xx

Thats really nice isnt it - one of my favourites 



WILSMUM said:


> This weeks bump pics!

Wow your Bump really has grown hasnt it! It looks great 



c.holdway said:


> thats what i thought your bumps really grown!!!
> I have just put in the meat for dinner, nice beef stew and dumplings tonight, nice winter dinner yum :)
> I was just thinking i wonder if where i have been ill too, maybe i have strained down there from sneezing loads and that

Ooooh stew - I love stew 

Sorry you are still feeling rubbish Charlotte. 



Kerrieann said:


> What do you all think of the name Benji??

I think its cute - is it going to be short for Benjamin or just Benji on its own?



- Butterfly - said:


> It's no good. I'm off to Asda now to buy some stewing beef!!

Get me some will you! I love stew - I dont have a slow cooker - I really need to invest in one I think for when Caitlyn is here. 
Tonight's tea will be beef dinners courtesey of MIL from yesterday. We went to my Mum's for lunch but DH's nephew forgot to tell his Nan we werent coming for dinner so she made some for us as well. So that is tonight's tea - lovely. 

Im another on the dont feel so well list - this is obviously a 3rd tri thing. Slept okay but woke up exhausted so didnt make swimming with my Mum this morning. Popped into a friends for coffee and had a faint/nausea spell in front of her - v embarrasing - She gave me tea and biscuits till I felt better bless her. 

Chloe - hope you are feeling better. Its getting to be hard work now isnt it - I am really not looking forward to going back to work but 2 days only this week and then its only 4 weeks of work before my holiday then Mat leave starts!!!!! Oh YEAH!:happydance:

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Kerrieann said:


> What do you all think of the name Benji??

Is this the name you're thinking for your lil fella? Would it be Benjamin and Benji for short? It's really cute![/QUOTE]

Well i have a few other names that have stuck from the start but just thought of this one yesterday so thought id ask you girls what you think! I like just Benji rather then benjamin i think


----------



## Nessicle

Aw bless Mizze sorry you're feeling poo! Third tri must really be taking its toll on us all :haha: 

Goodness nows how you ladies get on who already have kids to look after too! 

And thank you for the comment on my bumpy hun! :flower: It certainly feels very full and heavy! I'm pretty sure she's head down at the moment cos I'm feeling tons of kicks and movement at my ribs and stomach! 

Ooh I shouldnt have had the sausage roll Mizze - my tummy will not be happy with the wheat tomorrow :blush: naughty ness! 

Kerrie I think it's a really cute name and it's not something that will be very common either - plus when he gets older he could shorten it to Ben xx


----------



## Nessicle

Hope Chloe is ok - anyone have her number?


----------



## Kerrieann

I havnt got her number, suppose i should have as we are bump buddies :dohh: hope shes ok, maybe shes down the docs waiting to be seen?

Thanks ness, Jake loves it aswell coz he can call him Ben10 :wacko:


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> What do you all think of the name Benji??
> 
> Is this the name you're thinking for your lil fella? Would it be Benjamin and Benji for short? It's really cute!Click to expand...

Well i have a few othert names that have stuck from the start bu8t just thought of this one yesterday so thought id ask you girls what you think! I like just Benji rather then benjamin i think[/QUOTE]


I like the name Benji!


----------



## sammiwry

I'm definately going down with something :( feel like poo :( Bless her though, my mum has walked Rox for me so I can chill out tonight :D


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> I havnt got her number, suppose i should have as we are bump buddies :dohh: hope shes ok, maybe shes down the docs waiting to be seen?
> 
> Thanks ness, Jake loves it aswell coz he can call him Ben10 :wacko:

Yeah perhaps they've told her to go down straightaway to be checked out. 

Aww bless Jake :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

aww that's nice Sammi! My sisters dog is called Roxie she's a Puggle - cross between a pug and a beagle she's well cute!


----------



## sammiwry

I really like Puggles! But researching the making breeds don't think it would have been a suitable dog for us to get :(

Talking of Ben10, Warren wanted a Ben10 theme, but I wouldn't let him, Madden is going to be too young for Ben10 yet lol


----------



## Mizze

Ness - I know you were naughty but sometimes its just worth it!! :)

Oh I have a friend in labour at the moment - she is a week overdue and has had to go to the medical rather than the midwife's ward but fingers crossed all is well Lou!! 

Kerriann - Benji is a cute name and will work well as Ben too

Sammi - hope you feel better soon :hug: - we all seem to be afflicted one way or another at the moment dont wel

All my kicks and movements seem to be still below or up to my belly button - maybe she is breech at the moment - have booked my 28 week appt for 5 Oct so will ask the midwife then. Have managed to change car insurance (Tesco renewal - £316 - The AA - £216 via comparethemeercat.) hurrah! And that includes breakdown cover. I have also managed to email Next to come pick their catalouge up that I didnt ask for as well as see a cot a friend was willing to give me - so although I dont feel like ive done anything today hasnt been a total loss. The cot we will probably give a miss on though because it doesnt have an adjustable height base and I really wanted one of those because I suffer from lower back problems so wanted a cot I could have high to start with to get lower as she gets older. 

3 things left to do today - 1) see friend and give her birthday card and gifts. 2) Do Yoga DVD. 3) Sort through baby clothes - I have decided to wash them all anyway. Though they were washed by my sister they have been in the attic in a suitcase for a couple of years and I want them all to smell fresh for Caitlyn

I keep picturing her with dark hair - although DH is fair. Im dark haired but as a baby was medium brown - but for some reason I keep seeing her as dark haired - wonder if im right!! 

Mizze x


----------



## Nessicle

yeah she's pretty demanding Sammi - and very strong and needs lots of exercise! 

Oh yeah was totally worth the satisfaction of eating it Mizze :haha: 

I got my Saplings Judith cot from Tesco for £60 and it has a 2 position base Mizze so perhaps might be worth looking in to? I got a mattress to fit from ebay too :thumbup:! 

My OH is with the Halifax for his bank and he's upgraded his account to an ultimate reward account or something and he pays £10 a month and he gets free phone insurance, free AA cover (saving him £40 a month), travel insurance and loads of other stuff too but it's worth it just for the AA and phone insurance!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> Aw bless Mizze sorry you're feeling poo! Third tri must really be taking its toll on us all :haha:
> 
> Goodness nows how you ladies get on who already have kids to look after too!
> 
> And thank you for the comment on my bumpy hun! :flower: It certainly feels very full and heavy! I'm pretty sure she's head down at the moment cos I'm feeling tons of kicks and movement at my ribs and stomach!
> 
> Ooh I shouldnt have had the sausage roll Mizze - my tummy will not be happy with the wheat tomorrow :blush: naughty ness!
> 
> Kerrie I think it's a really cute name and it's not something that will be very common either - plus when he gets older he could shorten it to Ben xx

 I feel the same too Ness. I often wonder how I would of coped if Mollie was still here but I suppose us women just get on with stuff don't we :shrug:



Nessicle said:


> Hope Chloe is ok - anyone have her number?

 I can't stop thinking about Chloe too. Don't have her number :nope:



sammiwry said:


> I'm definately going down with something :( feel like poo :( Bless her though, my mum has walked Rox for me so I can chill out tonight :D

 Aww hun. Hope you feel better soon. :flower:


----------



## sammiwry

Yea, Rox needs a fair bit of walking which normally I don't mind doing as it gets me out and helps with my hip pain but I'm sat in a vest top and shorts as I feel so hot :(


----------



## Nessicle

come to my work Sammi I'm blimmin' freezing and live in a really cold house :haha: 

Butterfly you're right women do just get on with it I suppose must be hard work though!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze said:


> Ness - I know you were naughty but sometimes its just worth it!! :)
> 
> Oh I have a friend in labour at the moment - she is a week overdue and has had to go to the medical rather than the midwife's ward but fingers crossed all is well Lou!!
> 
> Kerriann - Benji is a cute name and will work well as Ben too
> 
> Sammi - hope you feel better soon :hug: - we all seem to be afflicted one way or another at the moment dont wel
> 
> All my kicks and movements seem to be still below or up to my belly button - maybe she is breech at the moment - have booked my 28 week appt for 5 Oct so will ask the midwife then. Have managed to change car insurance (Tesco renewal - £316 - The AA - £216 via comparethemeercat.) hurrah! And that includes breakdown cover. I have also managed to email Next to come pick their catalouge up that I didnt ask for as well as see a cot a friend was willing to give me - so although I dont feel like ive done anything today hasnt been a total loss. The cot we will probably give a miss on though because it doesnt have an adjustable height base and I really wanted one of those because I suffer from lower back problems so wanted a cot I could have high to start with to get lower as she gets older.
> 
> 3 things left to do today - 1) see friend and give her birthday card and gifts. 2) Do Yoga DVD. 3) Sort through baby clothes - I have decided to wash them all anyway. Though they were washed by my sister they have been in the attic in a suitcase for a couple of years and I want them all to smell fresh for Caitlyn
> 
> I keep picturing her with dark hair - although DH is fair. Im dark haired but as a baby was medium brown - but for some reason I keep seeing her as dark haired - wonder if im right!!
> 
> Mizze x

 Wow Mizze - how exciting for your friend. All the best to her. 

Your LO could be transverse like mine - most of my movements are low down too :shrug:

I wanted to wash baby clothes today too but it has been raining here all day and I would rather hang them out on the line to dry :hissy:

Fantastic news on your car insurance :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> come to my work Sammi I'm blimmin' freezing and live in a really cold house :haha:
> 
> Butterfly you're right women do just get on with it I suppose must be hard work though!

Haha, my work stinks though so wouldn't be a fair swap!


----------



## - Butterfly -

RIGHT YOU LADIES I AM ORDERING YOU TO TAKE IT EASIER!!!:growlmad::haha:
Yes I was shouting :rofl: - being the eldest December Dreamer - can I get away with ordering you about!! 

I seem to be the only one not suffering :shrug: For those that are working and are feeling ill - there really is no harm in taking a day off and then just resting up. From what I can remember from 1st and 2nd tri - hardly anyone took time off work so you have all been fantastic. :thumbup: Sadly for those of you with children you can't rest up as much :hugs:

I have been to Asda and have bought some irish stewing beef so I will be making a nice Irish Stew for tonights tea - can't bloody wait now!! :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> RIGHT YOU LADIES I AM ORDERING YOU TO TAKE IT EASIER!!!:growlmad::haha:
> Yes I was shouting :rofl:
> 
> I seem to be the only one not suffering :shrug: For those that are working and are feeling ill - there really is no harm in taking a day off and then just resting up. From what I can remember from 1st and 2nd tri - hardly anyone took time off work so you have all been fantastic. :thumbup: Sadly for those of you with children you can't rest up as much :hugs:
> 
> I have been to Asda and have bought some irish stewing beef so I will be making a nice Irish Stew for tonights tea - can't bloody wait now!! :happydance:

I've had 6 days off work since Oct last year so have to watch my sick days :( if I get much worse though this week I will take a day or 2 off but Tesco are known for starting your maternity leave if you go sick after 29 weeks so will need to watch myself :(


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sammi - if it's just one day then it should be ok. If it's a cold or sickness bug then it's not pregnancy related and they can't force you to take maternity leave early. If it looks like being a bit longer term illness then yes they will make you take maternity leave early. :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

Awwww you girls are so sweet! :hugs:
Im fine, just needed to rest and had a nice bath etc at mums :)
My auntie said that i just need to take it easy and see what my bloods say next week.
I will give someone my number, so you all dont worry next time! Love you all :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

lol Buttefly :rofl: you bossy britches (sp?) lol! 

I don't have any days left to take unfortunately - I had to save 10 days annual leave so i can finish work at 36 weeks as no way I can finish at 38 weeks I'd be dying!! lol

I'm just exhausted more than anything from not sleeping hardly and working its really taking its toll now! Oh well not long!


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> Sammi - if it's just one day then it should be ok. If it's a cold or sickness bug then it's not pregnancy related and they can't force you to take maternity leave early. If it looks like being a bit longer term illness then yes they will make you take maternity leave early. :shrug:

They do though :( lady from my old department had a cold at 31 weeks last year and was made to start her maternity leave but I think shed had quite a few sick days while pregnant :S


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Awwww you girls are so sweet! :hugs:
> Im fine, just needed to rest and had a nice bath etc at mums :)
> My auntie said that i just need to take it easy and see what my bloods say next week.
> I will give someone my number, so you all dont worry next time! Love you all :hugs:

Glad to hear your feeling a bit better!


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> I've had 6 days off work since Oct last year so have to watch my sick days :( if I get much worse though this week I will take a day or 2 off but Tesco are known for starting your maternity leave if you go sick after 29 weeks so will need to watch myself :(

Can't remember who it was who told me on here but they can't legally start your maternity leave early unless you're off sick in the 4 weeks prior to baby's due date so they can't start it early unless you're off sick lots from 36 weeks hun 

_Pregnancy-related illness
If you are off work for a pregnancy-related illness during the four weeks before your baby is due, your maternity leave and Statutory Maternity Pay (from your employer) or Maternity Allowance (from Jobcentre Plus) will start automatically, no matter what you had agreed with your employer.
_


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww Chloe. Did you ring the midwife?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> lol Buttefly :rofl: you bossy britches (sp?) lol!
> 
> I don't have any days left to take unfortunately - I had to save 10 days annual leave so i can finish work at 36 weeks as no way I can finish at 38 weeks I'd be dying!! lol
> 
> I'm just exhausted more than anything from not sleeping hardly and working its really taking its toll now! Oh well not long!

 :haha: it's cos I care about you all :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Today i have done nothing at all. I was supposed to bo going to asda tonight but i cant be boterd.

Oh is being a gem and getting a pizza from iceland on his way home. I realy hope i feel better once i finish work.

I realy look like shit,i have huge dark circles under my eyes yet i seem to be getting a ok nights sleep.


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Sammi - if it's just one day then it should be ok. If it's a cold or sickness bug then it's not pregnancy related and they can't force you to take maternity leave early. If it looks like being a bit longer term illness then yes they will make you take maternity leave early. :shrug:
> 
> They do though :( lady from my old department had a cold at 31 weeks last year and was made to start her maternity leave but I think shed had quite a few sick days while pregnant :SClick to expand...

that's illegal and is classed as Sexual Discrimination hun 

_Discrimination and pregnancy
It is unlawful sex discrimination for employers to treat women less favourably because of their pregnancy or because they take maternity leave. For example, this includes:

trying to cut your hours without your permission
suddenly giving you poor staff reports
giving you unsuitable work
making you redundant because of your pregnancy (you might still be made redundant for other reasons)
treating days off sick due to pregnancy as a disciplinary issue
Your employer can't change your employment terms and conditions while you are pregnant without your agreement. If they do, they will be in breach of contract.
_

this is all from the direct.gov website so make sure you say you know your rights if try anything funny!

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parent...ilies/Pregnancyandmaternityrights/DG_10026556


----------



## mummyclo

- Butterfly - said:


> Aww Chloe. Did you ring the midwife?

I rang my auntie who is my personal midwife :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> Awwww you girls are so sweet! :hugs:
> Im fine, just needed to rest and had a nice bath etc at mums :)
> My auntie said that i just need to take it easy and see what my bloods say next week.
> I will give someone my number, so you all dont worry next time! Love you all :hugs:

we love you too! Big hugs glad you're feeling a little better - take it easy missus xx


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I've had 6 days off work since Oct last year so have to watch my sick days :( if I get much worse though this week I will take a day or 2 off but Tesco are known for starting your maternity leave if you go sick after 29 weeks so will need to watch myself :(
> 
> Can't remember who it was who told me on here but they can't legally start your maternity leave early unless you're off sick in the 4 weeks prior to baby's due date so they can't start it early unless you're off sick lots from 36 weeks hun
> 
> _Pregnancy-related illness
> If you are off work for a pregnancy-related illness during the four weeks before your baby is due, your maternity leave and Statutory Maternity Pay (from your employer) or Maternity Allowance (from Jobcentre Plus) will start automatically, no matter what you had agreed with your employer.
> _Click to expand...

Oooo cheers for that, shows how out of touch my HR manager is!


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I've had 6 days off work since Oct last year so have to watch my sick days :( if I get much worse though this week I will take a day or 2 off but Tesco are known for starting your maternity leave if you go sick after 29 weeks so will need to watch myself :(
> 
> Can't remember who it was who told me on here but they can't legally start your maternity leave early unless you're off sick in the 4 weeks prior to baby's due date so they can't start it early unless you're off sick lots from 36 weeks hun
> 
> _Pregnancy-related illness
> If you are off work for a pregnancy-related illness during the four weeks before your baby is due, your maternity leave and Statutory Maternity Pay (from your employer) or Maternity Allowance (from Jobcentre Plus) will start automatically, no matter what you had agreed with your employer.
> _Click to expand...

I was about to say the same thing. They can only do this after 36 weeks and if its pregnancy related. They cant make you start it for having the flu.


----------



## Kerrieann

Mummyclo pm me ur number just incase this happens again!! :haha: Glad you have spoke to someone and hope it makes you feel better, ur very lucky to have ur auntie!!


----------



## Nessicle

Exactly Lozzy - Sammi dont let them give you shit just print off all that from the direct.gov website and take it in - they're in serious trouble if they "force" you in to starting your mat leave earlier especially if you're ill and it has nothing to do with the pregnancy like Lozzy says, the flu or something xx


----------



## sammiwry

Trouble is though, I've had 2 non pregnancy related periods off in the last 5 months so if I was off with a cold/flu then I'd be subject to disclipinary action so better to struggle through for the next 5 weeks


----------



## Nessicle

Its so ridiculous that employers give disciplinary action if you've been ill twice in a period of time - God they'd hate me - I had 4 chest infections, pleurisy and gastroenteritis in 10 months in 2008 lol I was never in work! 

If you have a docs note they shouldnt be allowed to question any illness x


----------



## mummyclo

I am so glad i don't have to worry about that, and that i took my holiday and mat leave early. I know i wouldn't be able to cope if i had to go to work.
:hugs: Sammi hope they get their arses in gear!


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> Its so ridiculous that employers give disciplinary action if you've been ill twice in a period of time - God they'd hate me - I had 4 chest infections, pleurisy and gastroenteritis in 10 months in 2008 lol I was never in work!
> 
> If you have a docs note they shouldnt be allowed to question any illness x

It makes no difference about a doctors note, i got sacked from my old job because of my sickness after i got signed off by the doctor :/


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> RIGHT YOU LADIES I AM ORDERING YOU TO TAKE IT EASIER!!!:growlmad::haha:
> Yes I was shouting :rofl: - *being the eldest December Dreamer - can I get away with ordering you about!! *
> 
> I seem to be the only one not suffering :shrug: For those that are working and are feeling ill - there really is no harm in taking a day off and then just resting up. From what I can remember from 1st and 2nd tri - hardly anyone took time off work so you have all been fantastic. :thumbup: Sadly for those of you with children you can't rest up as much :hugs:
> 
> I have been to Asda and have bought some irish stewing beef so I will be making a nice Irish Stew for tonights tea - can't bloody wait now!! :happydance:

Oooh I thought that was me! 



sammiwry said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> RIGHT YOU LADIES I AM ORDERING YOU TO TAKE IT EASIER!!!:growlmad::haha:
> Yes I was shouting :rofl:
> 
> I seem to be the only one not suffering :shrug: For those that are working and are feeling ill - there really is no harm in taking a day off and then just resting up. From what I can remember from 1st and 2nd tri - hardly anyone took time off work so you have all been fantastic. :thumbup: Sadly for those of you with children you can't rest up as much :hugs:
> 
> I have been to Asda and have bought some irish stewing beef so I will be making a nice Irish Stew for tonights tea - can't bloody wait now!! :happydance:
> 
> I've had 6 days off work since Oct last year so have to watch my sick days :( if I get much worse though this week I will take a day or 2 off but Tesco are known for starting your maternity leave if you go sick after 29 weeks so will need to watch myself :(Click to expand...

Very naughty of them Sammi - pregnancy related illness *must* be treated separately to normal sick days for any disciplinary counting purposes and they can only compulsorily start your Mat Leave 4 weeks before your due date if you are off sick in that period - well thats my understanding of the law anyway- if you have access to it - get their policy on maternity leave up at work and check it out first. Because that way you will know what your rights are before you get grief from your bosses. https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parent...ilies/Pregnancyandmaternityrights/DG_10026556



Sammi - I see the girls have already mentioned this = but ive left the link up. If you are off sick NOW with a pregnancy related illness (say its your hip which is pregnancy related) then they CANNOT use that to start disciplinary action against you - print off the link and take it to work with you. If they do its discrimination and your HR dept would really rather NOT deal with a threatened action against them. :hugs:


Chloe - glad you are okay hun. 



Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

It is hard work I must admit working at this stage but the less time I take off this side, the time i have with Ava as I'll have to go back to work after 9 months :( x


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Its so ridiculous that employers give disciplinary action if you've been ill twice in a period of time - God they'd hate me - I had 4 chest infections, pleurisy and gastroenteritis in 10 months in 2008 lol I was never in work!
> 
> If you have a docs note they shouldnt be allowed to question any illness x

Both of mine where related to my low blood pressure before it was diagnosed. But Tesco get round giving disciplinary action as they do it by not fore-filling contracted hours. 

Its 3 periods of absence in a 6 month period or over 3% absence rate


----------



## Nessicle

That's disgusting Chloe! Its' like you're not allowed to be ill these days!


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Its so ridiculous that employers give disciplinary action if you've been ill twice in a period of time - God they'd hate me - I had 4 chest infections, pleurisy and gastroenteritis in 10 months in 2008 lol I was never in work!
> 
> If you have a docs note they shouldnt be allowed to question any illness x
> 
> Both of mine where related to my low blood pressure before it was diagnosed. But Tesco get round giving disciplinary action as they do it by not fore-filling contracted hours.
> 
> Its 3 periods of absence in a 6 month period or over 3% absence rateClick to expand...

didnt you have low blood pressure cos of your pregnancy though? If not, don't know what they expect - perhaps you have to pass out in front of everyone and put yourself at risk for them to go easy on you - aholes!! x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> It is hard work I must admit working at this stage but the less time I take off this side, the time i have with Ava as I'll have to go back to work after 9 months :( x

 :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze - how old are you hun? I'm 39 - the big 40 in March!! Bloody hell I'm old :rofl:


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Its so ridiculous that employers give disciplinary action if you've been ill twice in a period of time - God they'd hate me - I had 4 chest infections, pleurisy and gastroenteritis in 10 months in 2008 lol I was never in work!
> 
> If you have a docs note they shouldnt be allowed to question any illness x
> 
> It makes no difference about a doctors note, i got sacked from my old job because of my sickness after i got signed off by the doctor :/Click to expand...

Yes you are right Chloe, but if its pregnancy related though it cant be used in a disciplinary action or make up part of the calculation for disciplinary. 

Ive had got knows how many days off since last September - 2 bouts of which were miscarriages - 1 of which was stress related to the mc's (and various bouts of pregnancy related illness in first tri)- now my work can and will interview me about my stress (Dr sick note or not) as its not directly related to pregnancy - but they know and I know what it was about so I wont be disciplined over it - I will just have an interview with my boss who will then recommend no further action taken. I have had to have "return to work" interviews with my boss over the pregnancy related stuff - but they have been "why were you off sick" "because my baby is making me puke my guts up for weeks at a time" "oh okay then - I will list it as pregnancy related" kind of interviews! 


Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Butterfly my mum is the same age as you and soon to be a nanny!! :haha:


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Mizze - how old are you hun? I'm 39 - the big 40 in March!! Bloody hell I'm old :rofl:

I am 38 in exactly 4 weeks time - Im old too!! 

Being 40 will be great im sure!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Its so ridiculous that employers give disciplinary action if you've been ill twice in a period of time - God they'd hate me - I had 4 chest infections, pleurisy and gastroenteritis in 10 months in 2008 lol I was never in work!
> 
> If you have a docs note they shouldnt be allowed to question any illness x
> 
> Both of mine where related to my low blood pressure before it was diagnosed. But Tesco get round giving disciplinary action as they do it by not fore-filling contracted hours.
> 
> Its 3 periods of absence in a 6 month period or over 3% absence rateClick to expand...
> 
> didnt you have low blood pressure cos of your pregnancy though? If not, don't know what they expect - perhaps you have to pass out in front of everyone and put yourself at risk for them to go easy on you - aholes!! xClick to expand...


I have low blood pressure naturally so being pregnant doesn't help, although it's actually in "normal" ranges for once!!

But yes this is my point!! Surely I am better off at home if I am having a very bad day and seeing black spots than at work where I may faint and crack my head open needing a few weeks off work?


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: Butterfly my mum is the same age as you and soon to be a nanny!! :haha:

 :dohh::haha:


----------



## mummyclo

- Butterfly - said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Butterfly my mum is the same age as you and soon to be a nanny!! :haha:
> 
> :dohh::haha:Click to expand...

But to be fair, my mum had me young and i am young :blush:
:hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Mizze - how old are you hun? I'm 39 - the big 40 in March!! Bloody hell I'm old :rofl:
> 
> I am 38 in exactly 4 weeks time - Im old too!!
> 
> Being 40 will be great im sure!!
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

 40 years old with a 3 month old baby :dohh: Hope you have something nice planned for your birthday - you deserve it. x


----------



## Nessicle

lol Chloe my mum is 45 and I'm 27 :haha: but she had me at 18 so a young starter! 

These days I think it's more acceptable for women to wait until a later age and definitley no reason not to wait - mum said you have more patience lol! 

Sammi you would think that was the case wouldnt you?! Idiots! Can't believe they'd rather you put yours and your baby's health and safety at risk its ridiculous!


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Its so ridiculous that employers give disciplinary action if you've been ill twice in a period of time - God they'd hate me - I had 4 chest infections, pleurisy and gastroenteritis in 10 months in 2008 lol I was never in work!
> 
> If you have a docs note they shouldnt be allowed to question any illness x
> 
> Both of mine where related to my low blood pressure before it was diagnosed. *But Tesco get round giving disciplinary action as they do it by not fore-filling contracted hours. *
> Its 3 periods of absence in a 6 month period or over 3% absence rateClick to expand...

Hmmmm - again im pretty sure they would be on very dodgy ground if anyone challenged that especially as the the basis of disciplinary proceedings is sickness days. If this is used as the basis for not fullfilling contracted hours then again technically these hours of preganancy related illness should not be allowed to form part of that calculation. And im sure we are all making your head spin now hon!! But just be aware that Tesco would still be on very dodgy ground with this. Something - totally random but worth checking -with my AA car insurance I get access to personal legal advice - which is nothing to do with my policy with them - check and see if you are covered with this too and ring up the helpline and ask them whether Tesco can enforce this! 

Mizze xxx


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Mizze - how old are you hun? I'm 39 - the big 40 in March!! Bloody hell I'm old :rofl:
> 
> I am 38 in exactly 4 weeks time - Im old too!!
> 
> Being 40 will be great im sure!!
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...
> 
> 40 years old with a 3 month old baby :dohh: Hope you have something nice planned for your birthday - *you deserve it*. xClick to expand...

I agree - you deserve it both of you ladies after what you've been through especially!xx


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Mizze - how old are you hun? I'm 39 - the big 40 in March!! Bloody hell I'm old :rofl:
> 
> I am 38 in exactly 4 weeks time - Im old too!!
> 
> Being 40 will be great im sure!!
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...
> 
> 40 years old with a 3 month old baby :dohh: Hope you have something nice planned for your birthday - you deserve it. xClick to expand...

Awww it'll be fine!!


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Its so ridiculous that employers give disciplinary action if you've been ill twice in a period of time - God they'd hate me - I had 4 chest infections, pleurisy and gastroenteritis in 10 months in 2008 lol I was never in work!
> 
> If you have a docs note they shouldnt be allowed to question any illness x
> 
> Both of mine where related to my low blood pressure before it was diagnosed. *But Tesco get round giving disciplinary action as they do it by not fore-filling contracted hours. *
> Its 3 periods of absence in a 6 month period or over 3% absence rateClick to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm - again im pretty sure they would be on very dodgy ground if anyone challenged that especially as the the basis of disciplinary proceedings is sickness days. If this is used as the basis for not fullfilling contracted hours then again technically these hours of preganancy related illness should not be allowed to form part of that calculation. And im sure we are all making your head spin now hon!! But just be aware that Tesco would still be on very dodgy ground with this. Something - totally random but worth checking -with my AA car insurance I get access to personal legal advice - which is nothing to do with my policy with them - check and see if you are covered with this too and ring up the helpline and ask them whether Tesco can enforce this!
> 
> Mizze xxxClick to expand...

I'm just going to force myself with the last 5 weeks of work and then they can't complain. If I don't do a lot while there they only have themselves to blame!


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Mizze - how old are you hun? I'm 39 - the big 40 in March!! Bloody hell I'm old :rofl:
> 
> I am 38 in exactly 4 weeks time - Im old too!!
> 
> Being 40 will be great im sure!!
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...
> 
> 40 years old with a 3 month old baby :dohh: Hope you have something nice planned for your birthday - you deserve it. xClick to expand...

Ah having the babies now will keep us young I keep telling myself that! Chloe - Ouch - that makes me feel old!! 

Nope nothing special this year - normally I always take my birthday off (a legacy from being a kid and always having my birthday in half term) but this year my birthday is on the last week before my holiday/maternity leave starts so I thought having a day off in that week might be taking the piss slightly!! :) I certainly dont mind for once - I will be off for 5 weeks holiday after that and then a years maternity. 

DH will take me out for a nice meal - I fancy here https://maes-yr-haf.com/category/restaurant/ - its not too far from us - and looks lovely, ive heard really good things about it too.....

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

I'd just stand there and say "sorry I can't do that" "sorry I can't do this" and make it really awkward for them :haha: I'd just keep saying - I feel ill so have to go sit down and if they say why are you in work say you don't want to face a disciplinary for being ill when it's beyond your control x


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Its so ridiculous that employers give disciplinary action if you've been ill twice in a period of time - God they'd hate me - I had 4 chest infections, pleurisy and gastroenteritis in 10 months in 2008 lol I was never in work!
> 
> If you have a docs note they shouldnt be allowed to question any illness x
> 
> Both of mine where related to my low blood pressure before it was diagnosed. *But Tesco get round giving disciplinary action as they do it by not fore-filling contracted hours. *
> Its 3 periods of absence in a 6 month period or over 3% absence rateClick to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm - again im pretty sure they would be on very dodgy ground if anyone challenged that especially as the the basis of disciplinary proceedings is sickness days. If this is used as the basis for not fullfilling contracted hours then again technically these hours of preganancy related illness should not be allowed to form part of that calculation. And im sure we are all making your head spin now hon!! But just be aware that Tesco would still be on very dodgy ground with this. Something - totally random but worth checking -with my AA car insurance I get access to personal legal advice - which is nothing to do with my policy with them - check and see if you are covered with this too and ring up the helpline and ask them whether Tesco can enforce this!
> 
> Mizze xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm just going to force myself with the last 5 weeks of work and then they can't complain. If I don't do a lot while there they only have themselves to blame!Click to expand...

Fair enough hon! :hugs: on getting through it 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

mizze that looks lush!


----------



## ducky1502

Wow so much talking!

Glad ur ok chloe :)

i agree with butterfly and those of u who are struggling a bit need to take it easy!! U have the perfect excuse. Lazy times/days should be a law in pregnancy. :thumbup:


----------



## ducky1502

Wow so much talking!

Glad ur ok chloe :)

i agree with butterfly and those of u who are struggling a bit need to take it easy!! U have the perfect excuse. Lazy times/days should be a law in pregnancy. :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> I'd just stand there and say "sorry I can't do that" "sorry I can't do this" and make it really awkward for them :haha: I'd just keep saying - I feel ill so have to go sit down and if they say why are you in work say you don't want to face a disciplinary for being ill when it's beyond your control x

I do that anyway lol! Like today, I started at 6, but only went down to the office to see what labels there were to do at 6.30 and then had an hour breakfast and an hour lunch so did bugger all all day :D



Mizze said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Its so ridiculous that employers give disciplinary action if you've been ill twice in a period of time - God they'd hate me - I had 4 chest infections, pleurisy and gastroenteritis in 10 months in 2008 lol I was never in work!
> 
> If you have a docs note they shouldnt be allowed to question any illness x
> 
> Both of mine where related to my low blood pressure before it was diagnosed. *But Tesco get round giving disciplinary action as they do it by not fore-filling contracted hours. *
> Its 3 periods of absence in a 6 month period or over 3% absence rateClick to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm - again im pretty sure they would be on very dodgy ground if anyone challenged that especially as the the basis of disciplinary proceedings is sickness days. If this is used as the basis for not fullfilling contracted hours then again technically these hours of preganancy related illness should not be allowed to form part of that calculation. And im sure we are all making your head spin now hon!! But just be aware that Tesco would still be on very dodgy ground with this. Something - totally random but worth checking -with my AA car insurance I get access to personal legal advice - which is nothing to do with my policy with them - check and see if you are covered with this too and ring up the helpline and ask them whether Tesco can enforce this!
> 
> Mizze xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm just going to force myself with the last 5 weeks of work and then they can't complain. If I don't do a lot while there they only have themselves to blame!Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough hon! :hugs: on getting through it
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

:hugs: I keep telling myself its only 19 working days now so it makes it a bit more bareable


----------



## mummyclo

19 days doesn't sound bad at all sammi! :)


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> 19 days doesn't sound bad at all sammi! :)

It's not, 3 left this week, and then 4 weeks of 4 days


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze - wow that restaurant looks fab!!

Thank you for all the lovely comments :hugs:

My stew is in the pot!! I did get a bit hot and dizzy though cutting up the veg etc. Sat down with my feet up now just waiting for it to cook!!


----------



## mummyclo

Awww, its rubbish isn't it :(
It's hard to try and not get too hot! Espec when cooking :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> Awww, its rubbish isn't it :(
> It's hard to try and not get too hot! Espec when cooking :haha:

 Yeah and I hate asking my DH to do anything when he gets in from work cos he's out of the house 12 hours a day!!


----------



## lozzy21

Butterfly my mum had my brother at 39, he was 6 months old when she turned 40 lol

If hes out with me, people think hes mine but luckily they have never thought she was his grandma.


----------



## mummyclo

I am really luck and my OH is so good! He cooked dinner yesterday and today! And he had been at work all day :)
I feel guilty but .................. i love him! :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> I am really luck and my OH is so good! He cooked dinner yesterday and today! And he had been at work all day :)
> I feel guilty but .................. i love him! :)

 aww that's lovely. My DH is the best and he would do it if I asked him but I don't work so it's the least I can do really :shrug:

We had a really busy weekend too so he's going to be knackered when he gets home tonight. :dohh:


----------



## lozzy21

My OH is being a star and is going to the shop to get me chocolate. nomnomnom

3 weeks left in work :D


----------



## mummyclo

- Butterfly - said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I am really luck and my OH is so good! He cooked dinner yesterday and today! And he had been at work all day :)
> I feel guilty but .................. i love him! :)
> 
> aww that's lovely. My DH is the best and he would do it if I asked him but I don't work so it's the least I can do really :shrug:
> 
> We had a really busy weekend too so he's going to be knackered when he gets home tonight. :dohh:Click to expand...

Hopefully i will start to feel better soon, and start getting stuff done again.
:shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

lozzy21 said:


> My OH is being a star and is going to the shop to get me chocolate. nomnomnom
> 
> 3 weeks left in work :D

Awww, thats sweet.
We have way too much chocolate as he bought some tins from Morrisons for half price, im sure they will be gone by Christmas :blush:


----------



## lozzy21

They would be gone by the end of the week in my house


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> [
> Hopefully i will start to feel better soon, and start getting stuff done again.
> :shrug:

 Aww I'm sure you will hun but if you don't then at least you've got a great OH looking after you :hugs:



lozzy21 said:


> They would be gone by the end of the week in my house

 :rofl: mine too!! I was tempted to buy some today but didn't! :dohh:


----------



## ducky1502

I keep having to resist buying the tins of sweets, I'd just eat the whole thing :rofl:


----------



## spencerbear

Kerrieann said:


> charlotte i heard that 2nd babies dont engage until labour?? was told by midwives and a couple of mums :shrug:

You can engage earlier but the baby can mve back out again x



Nessicle said:


> thanks you girls! :flower: it feels a bit lower than usual now maybe thats why I'm getting pressure too...?
> 
> Lozzy I've never watched Glee! I'm going to get the box set from someone for when i start mat leave!

I love Glee and cant wait till next series x



mummyclo said:


> Awwww you girls are so sweet! :hugs:
> Im fine, just needed to rest and had a nice bath etc at mums :)
> My auntie said that i just need to take it easy and see what my bloods say next week.
> I will give someone my number, so you all dont worry next time! Love you all :hugs:

Glad your feeling a little better x



mummyclo said:


> :rofl: Butterfly my mum is the same age as you and soon to be a nanny!! :haha:

I made my mum a nanna at 36 and here i am 37 and still having my own lol.

Hope everyone thats feeling ill, starts to feel better soon :hugs:

I had my GTT done this morning, what a long morning that was and the mixture is still repeating on me.....

My ex stayed over last night and put becca to bed. Stupid idiot forgot to put her nappy on.......so i had to strip her bed and shower her at 5 this morning :dohh:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww spencerbear. Sorry your ex was so stupid. 

I'm signing off for the night - pretty tired.

Have a nice evening. x


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> Aww spencerbear. Sorry your ex was so stupid.
> 
> I'm signing off for the night - pretty tired.
> 
> Have a nice evening. x

Enjoy the rest of your evening!

Me and my dad took Rox out for another walk and she's now thoroughly tired!


----------



## hodbert

Hey Ladies!

Where BNB yesterday?? I cldnt get on :( Anyway, as usual u ladies have been chatty so not totally caught up. Hope everyone's feeling ok and not overdoing things.

Picked up my glider at the weekend, it's awesome! https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4237331 Love it!

Also bought some fabric in my nursery colours as going to make some bunting to put up as we can't paint or put curtains up in rental apartment. Very excited to get going on those! Apart from that just got the usual aches and pains which I'm starting to get used to a bit now. The worst one is my hip as it just goes every now and again and really hurts! Oh well, the joys! The song 'Oh I wish it could be Christmas every day' never seemed so relevant!! :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

Why is choosing bedding/theme so bloody difficult?!?!

I can't decide whether to go for a boys bedroom or do the neutral/teddy bear kind of theme. Trying to get my OH to give me his opinion whilst he's playing on his playstation probably isn't the best idea.

Thinking of going for the I Love My Bear stuff from babies r us, because it's not too expensive and lots of it can be bought on ebay SO much cheaper, either second hand or people selling new stuff anyway. We want bedding to be brand new but with things like the wall pictures etc then that doesn't matter so much if it's new or not. Dunno if it's a bit boring though.......... if I had all the money in the world I'd go all out and properly theme out the room!

Gotta decide pretty soon because we pick up the furniture next monday and OH wants to paint the nursery before putting up the furniture so we need to know what bedding we're going for so we can buy the paint.

Decisions, decisions...........


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> Why is choosing bedding/theme so bloody difficult?!?!
> 
> I can't decide whether to go for a boys bedroom or do the neutral/teddy bear kind of theme. Trying to get my OH to give me his opinion whilst he's playing on his playstation probably isn't the best idea.
> 
> Thinking of going for the I Love My Bear stuff from babies r us, because it's not too expensive and lots of it can be bought on ebay SO much cheaper, either second hand or people selling new stuff anyway. We want bedding to be brand new but with things like the wall pictures etc then that doesn't matter so much if it's new or not. Dunno if it's a bit boring though.......... if I had all the money in the world I'd go all out and properly theme out the room!
> 
> Gotta decide pretty soon because we pick up the furniture next monday and OH wants to paint the nursery before putting up the furniture so we need to know what bedding we're going for so we can buy the paint.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...........


What about jungle?? We have got a lot of our stuff cheap from ebay for it.


----------



## ducky1502

And is the bear/neutral thing a bit babyish?!?! Will he have grown out of it by 18months?! Does that make sense lol?


----------



## Kerrieann

Jake had "teddys wash day" it was gorgeous, i loved it but he did grow out of by 12-18 months! His bedroom is now 2 diff blues, that we mixed ourselves and a border with boats and diggers on coz then we could buy stuff to match from anywhere! Baby will be in with jake so hes having this range in cot
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...avourite-Things-CotCotbed-Bedding-Set(0045931)


----------



## lozzy21

Mmmmmm chocolate buttons


----------



## cho

I had tedddys washday too, great choice lol, i have had a vile evening catch up tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

Im waiting till babys born to do the nursary so i know what to do it in.

The gender nutral things tend to be in pastal tipe colours and i like bright colours for babys


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> I had tedddys washday too, great choice lol, i have had a vile evening catch up tomorrow :thumbup:

:hugs: hope you have a better day tomorrow


----------



## Mizze

Evening girls - big multi-quote coming up again!



Nessicle said:


> mizze that looks lush!

I know - will let you know if it was as nice as it looks! You can stay over too - but it would be a bit daft for us as its only 20 mins away! 



sammiwry said:


> :hugs: I keep telling myself its only 19 working days now so it makes it a bit more bareable

That sounds good - and yes Id do what Ness and you said and only do what I felt like. 



lozzy21 said:


> Butterfly my mum had my brother at 39, he was 6 months old when she turned 40 lol
> 
> If hes out with me, people think hes mine but *luckily they have never thought she was his grandma.*

Thank goodness!! 



lozzy21 said:


> They would be gone by the end of the week in my house




ducky1502 said:


> I keep having to resist buying the tins of sweets, I'd just eat the whole thing :rofl:

Oh god yes - chocolate would NEVER last that long in my house :rofl:



hodbert said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Where BNB yesterday?? I cldnt get on :( Anyway, as usual u ladies have been chatty so not totally caught up. Hope everyone's feeling ok and not overdoing things.
> 
> Picked up my glider at the weekend, it's awesome! https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4237331 Love it!
> 
> Also bought some fabric in my nursery colours as going to make some bunting to put up as we can't paint or put curtains up in rental apartment. Very excited to get going on those! Apart from that just got the usual aches and pains which I'm starting to get used to a bit now. The worst one is my hip as it just goes every now and again and really hurts! Oh well, the joys! The song 'Oh I wish it could be Christmas every day' never seemed so relevant!! :haha:

Thats a lovely glider. And I really know what you mean about it being Christmas. 



sammiwry said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Why is choosing bedding/theme so bloody difficult?!?!
> 
> I can't decide whether to go for a boys bedroom or do the neutral/teddy bear kind of theme. Trying to get my OH to give me his opinion whilst he's playing on his playstation probably isn't the best idea.
> 
> Thinking of going for the I Love My Bear stuff from babies r us, because it's not too expensive and lots of it can be bought on ebay SO much cheaper, either second hand or people selling new stuff anyway. We want bedding to be brand new but with things like the wall pictures etc then that doesn't matter so much if it's new or not. Dunno if it's a bit boring though.......... if I had all the money in the world I'd go all out and properly theme out the room!
> 
> Gotta decide pretty soon because we pick up the furniture next monday and OH wants to paint the nursery before putting up the furniture so we need to know what bedding we're going for so we can buy the paint.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...........
> 
> 
> What about jungle?? We have got a lot of our stuff cheap from ebay for it.Click to expand...

Im planning on a jungle theme too Sammi, - Lozzy - the jungle stuff can be nice and bright - have a look at the mothercare/argos ones. I dont think I will buy an entire set but will pick bits from various ones to mix and match - LOVE this though - so will certainly get this from Mothercare. 

https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-My-Jungle-Family-Rug/dp/B002QS4KJG?_encoding=UTF8&

Right off to do dinner and to watch new drama on ITV then :sleep:

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

I originally wanted the jungle theme but I didn't like any of the stuff I found. I'm very fussy lol. The I love my bear stuff has a bit of turqouise or something in it so we're going to paint one wall in that colour so there's some colour in the nursery. We will only be living in this house for about another 2 yrs, so don't want to go mad on making it suitable for a big boys bedroom or go crazy on the painting because chances are we will be in a new house by then. Want to be moved before he goes off to nursery at 3 at the latest.


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> I originally wanted the jungle theme but I didn't like any of the stuff I found. I'm very fussy lol. The I love my bear stuff has a bit of turqouise or something in it so we're going to paint one wall in that colour so there's some colour in the nursery. We will only be living in this house for about another 2 yrs, so don't want to go mad on making it suitable for a big boys bedroom or go crazy on the painting because chances are we will be in a new house by then. Want to be moved before he goes off to nursery at 3 at the latest.

Haha what about transport??


----------



## mrsbling

c.holdway said:


> Morning mummyclo hope you feel better, i feel bit better but was up at 2 wide awake again feeling Crap, but def better than yesterday!
> This morning i keep getting little pains like short sharp pains really low down and when it happens it feels like i am going to wet my self and seems i have heard a couple of popping noises, has anyone else had this i dont know if he moving when it happens so dont know if its that, when do ppl usually start engaging? x

I keep getting sharp pains really low too, I thought it was LO punching low down, which makes me keep wanting to go to the loo..... even when I have literally just been :blush:



- Butterfly - said:


> DH has bought me some trainers with velcro fastening as I can no longer bend down to tie laces up!! I've also tidied out the porch this morning and put a seat in there so I've got somewhere to sit down when I'm putting shoes on/off. No shoes allowed in the house! lol

Oooh like the idea of a chair in the porch..... never thought about that!!!! We have a no shoes in the house policy, so I am always standing on one leg in the porch putting on my shoes or boots lol 



mummyclo said:


> I swear there is something wrong, im gonna call the midwife :(
> I should not feel this lightheaded and energyless all the time :cry:

Hope you feel better, and get some reassurance form your midwife x 
Mine was just a case of low iron, but they took blood tests to check for thyroid issues (thyroid was all clear).



ducky1502 said:


> Why is choosing bedding/theme so bloody difficult?!?!
> 
> I can't decide whether to go for a boys bedroom or do the neutral/teddy bear kind of theme. Trying to get my OH to give me his opinion whilst he's playing on his playstation probably isn't the best idea.
> 
> Thinking of going for the I Love My Bear stuff from babies r us, because it's not too expensive and lots of it can be bought on ebay SO much cheaper, either second hand or people selling new stuff anyway. We want bedding to be brand new but with things like the wall pictures etc then that doesn't matter so much if it's new or not. Dunno if it's a bit boring though.......... if I had all the money in the world I'd go all out and properly theme out the room!
> 
> Gotta decide pretty soon because we pick up the furniture next monday and OH wants to paint the nursery before putting up the furniture so we need to know what bedding we're going for so we can buy the paint.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...........


Did you decide on the bedding theme in the end? 

I am still deciding whether to go for a neutral beding set like the I love my bear, or whether to go for a pink set from Mothercare????? Nursery is painted in a light stone colour with cream carpets and cream furniture is all due in 3 weeks...... so maybe a bit of colour would help? 

We also have a super king size sleigh bed in the Nursery which is staying (luckily ts a large room), and the throws and cushions are a deep red..... so maybe a pink and red set would be good, if anyone has seen anything that may fit the bill? :) x


----------



## heyluu

ducky1502 said:


> Why is choosing bedding/theme so bloody difficult?!?!
> 
> I can't decide whether to go for a boys bedroom or do the neutral/teddy bear kind of theme. Trying to get my OH to give me his opinion whilst he's playing on his playstation probably isn't the best idea.
> 
> Thinking of going for the I Love My Bear stuff from babies r us, because it's not too expensive and lots of it can be bought on ebay SO much cheaper, either second hand or people selling new stuff anyway. We want bedding to be brand new but with things like the wall pictures etc then that doesn't matter so much if it's new or not. Dunno if it's a bit boring though.......... if I had all the money in the world I'd go all out and properly theme out the room!
> 
> Gotta decide pretty soon because we pick up the furniture next monday and OH wants to paint the nursery before putting up the furniture so we need to know what bedding we're going for so we can buy the paint.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...........

I am having the same problems...only for my little girl...ugh so damn frustrating. I am supposed to have the nursery painted this weekend and still no color!!!! UGH!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Ok this maybe TMI but while doing rudys has any ones bump gone a cone shape :blush:?


----------



## xkirstyx

lol lozzy! mine goes cone shape when i sit up from lying down x


----------



## KellyC75

Just a quick 'hi' & 'bye'....Im off to bed, knackered :sleep: I am going for my anti-D tommorow :cry:

Ive caught up with all your posts though, arent I a good December Dreamer! :winkwink:

Lovely bumps Girls :kiss:

Hope everyone starts to feel better soon, think the change in weather isnt helping :nope:

LO has been moving loads today & I mean, *loads*....Lots of rolling & squirning....Dont think she has slept all day....:baby: I wasnt worried at all, but then DH said 'oh, wonder why she is like that'....Now its making me wonder?...:shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

:happydance:29 Weeks today :cloud9:


----------



## xkirstyx

yay for 29weeks kelly and i wouldnt worry about bubs mine is the same she will have quiet days then days where she moves non stop xxx


----------



## Mizze

Evening ladies - guess who cant sleep!! :(



ducky1502 said:


> I originally wanted the jungle theme but I didn't like any of the stuff I found. I'm very fussy lol. The I love my bear stuff has a bit of turqouise or something in it so we're going to paint one wall in that colour so there's some colour in the nursery. We will only be living in this house for about another 2 yrs, so don't want to go mad on making it suitable for a big boys bedroom or go crazy on the painting because chances are we will be in a new house by then. Want to be moved before he goes off to nursery at 3 at the latest.

Ducky -its such a personal thing isnt it. I am desperate to have bright colours in our nursery because its a very dark room. So anything mainly neutral is a no-no for me. 



mrsbling said:


> We also have a super king size sleigh bed in the Nursery which is staying (luckily ts a large room), and the throws and cushions are a deep red..... so maybe a pink and red set would be good, if anyone has seen anything that may fit the bill? :) x

That sounds lovely - I will keep an eye out for you - insomnia has to be good for something! 



heyluu said:


> I am having the same problems...only for my little girl...ugh so damn frustrating. I am supposed to have the nursery painted this weekend and still no color!!!! UGH!!!

Heyluu I wanted our nursery colour to be lemon yellow - do you think I can find the right shade of lemon yellow ANYWHERE!! NO. I mean its not a hard colour like finding the right shade of puce or magenta, it should be so easy but its not. So far what has looked good on the colour chart or mini-pot has looked yukki on the walls of the nursery. Its ridiculous really. 



KellyC75 said:


> Just a quick 'hi' & 'bye'....Im off to bed, knackered :sleep: I am going for my anti-D tommorow :cry:
> 
> Ive caught up with all your posts though, arent I a good December Dreamer! :winkwink:
> 
> Lovely bumps Girls :kiss:
> 
> Hope everyone starts to feel better soon, think the change in weather isnt helping :nope:
> 
> LO has been moving loads today & I mean, *loads*....Lots of rolling & squirning....Dont think she has slept all day....:baby: I wasnt worried at all, but then DH said 'oh, wonder why she is like that'....Now its making me wonder?...:shrug:

Oh hon, we worry when they dont move and we worry when they do. Caitlyn has been fairly quiet all day but then when I went to bed she went absolutely mental and is still mental an hour or more later. Dont know what got into her but I definately felt an elbow or knee moving for the first time earlier - gave m goosebumps in a good way! 



xkirstyx said:


> yay for 29weeks kelly and i wouldnt worry about bubs mine is the same she will have quiet days then days where she moves non stop xxx

Congrats on 29 weeks Kelly. And Kirsty is right! 

Garrrh - cant sleep keep writing and re-writing a letter I have to do to our solicitor in the morning - Im not worrying/stressing about writing it but I cant leave it alone iyswim - Maybe I should write the thing tonight and then I might get some sleep!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

MrsBling - I found these?

https://www.roomsyoulove.com/index....art&page=shop.product_details&product_id=1339

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/*NEW*-Babies...142835&cguid=4bcb8d971290a0aad3109140ff533c45

https://www.babou.co.uk/products/Co%2dordinated-Baby-Bedding-Beach-Babies.html

Found more on American sites - but I dont think we can get those here.

Mizze xx


----------



## spencerbear

morning x

Hope you manage to resolve your nursery choices soon ducky.....Im having the tatty teddy range from next. But then my little one either has to share with my 2 yr old girl or 14 yr old son....needless to say he is praying baby is a girl :haha::haha:

Really dont know what to do with Becca today.....doesnt look like weather is going to be great!!!!


----------



## cho

Morning girls, still had the little pains all evening, but seem to have settled today, going to see how it goes, if they come back im going to call my mw.
Well i had a crap night, i had been looking forward to a beef stew all day and the meat was awful that was in it really fatty, so im taking the other pack i bought back to asda i was soo gutted i was really looking forward to a nice winter warmer, i had invited my mum to dinner too.
She is going through a divorce and has sold the house but cant move into her new one yet so she is to and throw between houses, she stayed with me for 3 weeks.
we dont get on at the best of times, she has become really hard to handle as she has got older, and very opinionated.
She was originally suppose to be staying at my aunts but the first night they ahd a bust up.
I have tried to make her feel welcome here and so on, and invited her to dinner last night, which went tits up so i got us all fish and chips from chip shop, a was a bit ratty as i hadnt been feeling well, i was tired and hacked off about the dinner.
She started making rude remarks at me as usual and got funny cos i am seeing my aunt today.
We have done sooo much for her lately it really pisses me off i feel liek she keeps throwing everything back in my face.
Were not talking now and i have told her im going to be thinking of myself from now on and wont let her put me under stress.
Sorry about rant i was so upset last night cos i had tried to do something nice and once again i had done somethign wrong.
She also seems to be very jealous of my relationship with DH always making comments and seems as if she wants me to leave him, like she says are you sure your happy with him, IN FRONT OF DH!!
I have given her no reason to think im not happy DH is great couldnt widh for anyone better ahhhhhhh.
Right new day and im off to see my auntie, she is cooking dinner soo cant wait!
Hope everyone is feeling a bit better today.
Sorry again about my rant, but when u cant even talk to family you have to turn to ppl you dont know lol:haha:


----------



## spencerbear

c.holdway said:


> Morning girls, still had the little pains all evening, but seem to have settled today, going to see how it goes, if they come back im going to call my mw.
> Well i had a crap night, i had been looking forward to a beef stew all day and the meat was awful that was in it really fatty, so im taking the other pack i bought back to asda i was soo gutted i was really looking forward to a nice winter warmer, i had invited my mum to dinner too.
> She is going through a divorce and has sold the house but cant move into her new one yet so she is to and throw between houses, she stayed with me for 3 weeks.
> we dont get on at the best of times, she has become really hard to handle as she has got older, and very opinionated.
> She was originally suppose to be staying at my aunts but the first night they ahd a bust up.
> I have tried to make her feel welcome here and so on, and invited her to dinner last night, which went tits up so i got us all fish and chips from chip shop, a was a bit ratty as i hadnt been feeling well, i was tired and hacked off about the dinner.
> She started making rude remarks at me as usual and got funny cos i am seeing my aunt today.
> We have done sooo much for her lately it really pisses me off i feel liek she keeps throwing everything back in my face.
> Were not talking now and i have told her im going to be thinking of myself from now on and wont let her put me under stress.
> Sorry about rant i was so upset last night cos i had tried to do something nice and once again i had done somethign wrong.
> She also seems to be very jealous of my relationship with DH always making comments and seems as if she wants me to leave him, like she says are you sure your happy with him, IN FRONT OF DH!!
> I have given her no reason to think im not happy DH is great couldnt widh for anyone better ahhhhhhh.
> Right new day and im off to see my auntie, she is cooking dinner soo cant wait!
> Hope everyone is feeling a bit better today.
> Sorry again about my rant, but when u cant even talk to family you have to turn to ppl you dont know lol:haha:

You rant away hunni......we are all here for you x


----------



## Mizze

c.holdway said:


> Morning girls, still had the little pains all evening, but seem to have settled today, going to see how it goes, if they come back im going to call my mw.
> Well i had a crap night, i had been looking forward to a beef stew all day and the meat was awful that was in it really fatty, so im taking the other pack i bought back to asda i was soo gutted i was really looking forward to a nice winter warmer, i had invited my mum to dinner too.
> She is going through a divorce and has sold the house but cant move into her new one yet so she is to and throw between houses, she stayed with me for 3 weeks.
> we dont get on at the best of times, she has become really hard to handle as she has got older, and very opinionated.
> She was originally suppose to be staying at my aunts but the first night they ahd a bust up.
> I have tried to make her feel welcome here and so on, and invited her to dinner last night, which went tits up so i got us all fish and chips from chip shop, a was a bit ratty as i hadnt been feeling well, i was tired and hacked off about the dinner.
> She started making rude remarks at me as usual and got funny cos i am seeing my aunt today.
> We have done sooo much for her lately it really pisses me off i feel liek she keeps throwing everything back in my face.
> Were not talking now and i have told her im going to be thinking of myself from now on and wont let her put me under stress.
> Sorry about rant i was so upset last night cos i had tried to do something nice and once again i had done somethign wrong.
> She also seems to be very jealous of my relationship with DH always making comments and seems as if she wants me to leave him, like she says are you sure your happy with him, IN FRONT OF DH!!
> I have given her no reason to think im not happy DH is great couldnt widh for anyone better ahhhhhhh.
> Right new day and im off to see my auntie, she is cooking dinner soo cant wait!
> Hope everyone is feeling a bit better today.
> Sorry again about my rant, but when u cant even talk to family you have to turn to ppl you dont know lol:haha:

Aw hunny - as spencerbear says - you rant away - what else are we for if not a bit of support when other stuff in life be it pregnancy or not is getting us down. :hugs:

I hope you have a better day today and that your Mum doesnt manage to spoil it for you. Dont forget - whatever the outcome you tried to do something nice - it ABSOLUTELY wasnt your fault if the evening ended badly. :kiss:

You are so right to concentrate on yourself and your family, bump, bradley, DH & YOU are the most important.

Spencerbear - sorry no idea on how to entertain becca! 

Very tired today - almost no sleep last night - partly down to a certain madam who would not lie still for most of the night but who is apparently sleeping now! I need tonnes of :coffee: the real stuff too! Oh well......

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Morning Ladies :flower:
Poor you Charlotte :( hope today is a good day for you!
I managed to sleep ok last night, so don't feel to bad right now, but i won't speak too soon!
Hopefully i will be able to pack my hospital bags and go into town today :)
Hope eveyone is ok xx


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Girls...:flower:

So sorry to read what you are going through Charlotte, but try not to let it upset you :hugs: Hey....You cant choose your Family! :wacko:

Sorry you couldnt sleep Mizzie....Hope you get your letter done Ok....Its horrible when things weigh on your mind :hugs:

Im keeping my DS2 off school today (which is bad, as he's just had a week off, for Centerparcs!:blush:) But he has a nasty sore throat & cough/cold


----------



## Mizze

Arrrggh!

I should know better especially when ive had no sleep but - oh this annoyed the living daylights out of me https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/423848-omg-16-pregnant-5.html

Grrrrrr :growlmad:

Mizze


----------



## KellyC75

Next have Christmas clothes in :happydance:

Cute little sleepsuit at only £7 in boys or girls :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Arrrggh!
> 
> I should know better especially when ive had no sleep but - oh this annoyed the living daylights out of me https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/423848-omg-16-pregnant-5.html
> 
> Grrrrrr :growlmad:
> 
> Mizze


I watched that episode they are talking about....It was horrible :cry:


----------



## spencerbear

Well said Mizze. What a stupid thing for that person to say.


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Arrrggh!
> 
> I should know better especially when ive had no sleep but - oh this annoyed the living daylights out of me https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/423848-omg-16-pregnant-5.html
> 
> Grrrrrr :growlmad:
> 
> Mizze
> 
> 
> I watched that episode they are talking about....It was horrible :cry:Click to expand...

It sounds awful - poor, poor girl thats not going to be a good situation going forward from what I read about it- but what got my goat was the suggestion in the thread that having children when you are older was somehow "wrong" and "disgusting" 

I wouldnt criticise anyone on just their age becoming a Mum - its actually biologically speaking an excellent time in your teens - but im pissed off at the suggestion that its okay to attack older mothers purely on their age. 

Oooh Christmas baby clothes! Lovely

Anyone heading in for the Debenhams sale over the next few days?

Mizze


----------



## mummyclo

I love the stuff in Next! YEY for winter stuff! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> [ but what got my goat was the suggestion in the thread that having children when you are older was somehow "wrong" and "disgusting"
> 
> I wouldnt criticise anyone on just their age becoming a Mum - its actually biologically speaking an excellent time in your teens - but im pissed off at the suggestion that its okay to attack older mothers purely on their age.
> 
> Mizze


Didnt read that bit :growlmad: Some people are better keeping their stoopid opinions to themselves hey :growlmad: Going back to have another look


----------



## spencerbear

Debenhams sale, oooo yummy might have to pop in


----------



## mummyclo

I think the age thing is really stupid! You can be a Great or really bad mum whatever your age!


----------



## spencerbear

mummyclo said:


> I think the age thing is really stupid! You can be a Great or really bad mum whatever your age!

Thats so true.....


----------



## Mizze

spencerbear said:


> Debenhams sale, oooo yummy might have to pop in

Me too there is a bag I have my beady little eye on which is half price 

I LOVE handbags - I can justify this as DH's birthday pressie to me - I really NEED a purple handbag 

Honest.....

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...1?breadcrumb=Home~Women~Handbags+&amp;+purses

But Im doing DH's books today - and really need to get a move on. Maybe I can do it online instead

Mizze xx


----------



## spencerbear

Right really should think about clearing and sorting this house, so that i can get baby stuff out of storage and clean it etc. Need to find space to put it all lol

Just not sure ive got that much energy right now.....


----------



## Mizze

Oh spencerbear I took this week off to do precisely that - Have I done it? (considering ive been off work since last Thursday) have I hell! 

Mizze


----------



## KellyC75

A sale alert girls :kiss::

https://www.ohbabylondon.com/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=12

But its only 9-1pm today :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> I think the age thing is really stupid! You can be a Great or really bad mum whatever your age!


Indeed....You only have to watch Jeremy Kyle to know that :wacko:


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I think the age thing is really stupid! You can be a Great or really bad mum whatever your age!
> 
> 
> Indeed....You only have to watch Jeremy Kyle to know that :wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl:

Too true! And Chloe is right -age is not the factor, personality, circumstances, etc are the issues. Me, id have made a terrible Mum at 16 because I wanted to do other things and would have been terribly resentful because I was a selfish little madam too. I will make a good one at 38 (not that I intended to leave it so long!) because Im ready mentally and personally speaking. 

Mizze


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls
Sorry I haven't been posting but I've been reading everything.
I am still smoothering with a cold/flu nearly two weeks on.
Really getting to me, was crying when hubbie came in last night. Looks from reading though that I'm not alone so many of us are sick.
Have consultant appointment tomorrow so will chat to them. Also hoping baby is no longer breech, fingerscrossed


----------



## KellyC75

hopefully2 said:


> Hey girls
> Sorry I haven't been posting but I've been reading everything.
> I am still smoothering with a cold/flu nearly two weeks on.
> Really getting to me, was crying when hubbie came in last night. Looks from reading though that I'm not alone so many of us are sick.
> Have consultant appointment tomorrow so will chat to them. Also hoping baby is no longer breech, fingerscrossed

Hope you get well soon :hugs:

Good luck with your consultant appointment tomm...:flower:


----------



## Mizze

hopefully2 said:


> Hey girls
> Sorry I haven't been posting but I've been reading everything.
> I am still smoothering with a cold/flu nearly two weeks on.
> Really getting to me, was crying when hubbie came in last night. Looks from reading though that I'm not alone so many of us are sick.
> Have consultant appointment tomorrow so will chat to them. Also hoping baby is no longer breech, fingerscrossed

Awww honey, hope you feel better soon - thats a looooong time to be ill. 

Hope consultant appt goes well tomorrow. 

Mizze xx


----------



## hopefully2

Thanks girls, hopefully i'm on the mend now.
Its so funny as soon as you cant do anything you are thinking of all the things you have to do so i'm panicing about hospital bag, baby room etc!!!


----------



## Pixxie

Morning! :wave: not looking back though to see what I've missed because I just can't be arsed, sorry if I missed anything important! 

Hopefully and all the others feeling ill, I hope you are all better soon :flower: 

Is anyone getting toys for the baby? I dont know what to get for her :dohh: xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

hopefully2 said:


> Thanks girls, hopefully i'm on the mend now.
> Its so funny as soon as you cant do anything you are thinking of all the things you have to do so i'm panicing about hospital bag, baby room etc!!!

I'm in the same boat now :dohh: thinkin I really should shape myself. I did say to my midwife I'd start again gettin sorted when I was 30 weeks...and I'm more or less there! 

Also need to give the house a damned good cleanin - its not manky or anything but there are bits of things need doin all over but I think I'll wait til I've had the new windows put in on Thurs :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

I know how u feel nikki, ive just started doing myhospital bags and think i shouldn't have started, come over all dizzy again! :cry:
I hate this! I want it to go away! :(


----------



## hopefully2

God girls some of us are really struggling at the moment :cry:
I'm sure we will pick up soon with a super burst of nesting and get all our jobs done :flower:


----------



## xkirstyx

massive hugs to all girls feeling crappy just now :hugs: im so tired didnt sleep well at all last night and my bump gets really sore when lying down :( I WANT CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning ladies just been reading back, i agree with you ladies that it doesnt matter how old you are, you can make a good mum or a bad mum at any age its down to the individual :thumbup:



hopefully2 said:


> Hey girls
> Sorry I haven't been posting but I've been reading everything.
> I am still smoothering with a cold/flu nearly two weeks on.
> Really getting to me, was crying when hubbie came in last night. Looks from reading though that I'm not alone so many of us are sick.
> Have consultant appointment tomorrow so will chat to them. Also hoping baby is no longer breech, fingerscrossed

Sorry ur still not well hun, im still ill too, have been for over a week now!! Butr at least jakes better now :thumbup: Hope ur apt goes well tomoro :flower:



Pixxie said:


> Morning! :wave: not looking back though to see what I've missed because I just can't be arsed, sorry if I missed anything important!
> 
> Hopefully and all the others feeling ill, I hope you are all better soon :flower:
> 
> Is anyone getting toys for the baby? I dont know what to get for her :dohh: xxx

Ive bought a play gym and also a teether zebra toy from toyrus, their newborn toys are brill, the best place to get them i think and good prices too :thumbup:


----------



## ducky1502

Morning :)

Well this morning I had the pleasure of waking up to a kitchen COVERED in dog poo and wee! My dog had obviously decided he couldn't wait to be let out. So annoyed! So a great way to start the day.......... not!

I couldn't agree more, age doesn't matter when it comes to having kids, you can be an amazing or terrible parent regardless of your age. One of my friends had her first at 18 and now has two little girls who couldn't be being brought up by better parents.

Toys wise we have a few soft ones than make noises that were bought for us, want to get a few more bits. Plus I still need to get a play gym and a swing/bouncer.

I'm starting to freak out a little bit now, SO much left to do! Going to pop to tesco today and check out their baby event thing. 

Hope everyone feels better soon :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

hopefully2 said:


> I'm sure we will pick up soon with a super burst of nesting and get all our jobs done :flower:


.....You reckon! Im not so sure about me! :haha:


----------



## hopefully2

Thought if i said it, it might come true........im dreaming i think!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Gahd i feel awful again! Don't want to call the hospital because i know they will make me go in :(


----------



## hopefully2

Ah mummyclo you poor thing, maybe you do need to be checked out though.


----------



## ducky1502

mummyclo said:


> Gahd i feel awful again! Don't want to call the hospital because i know they will make me go in :(

I think you should go and get checked out properly. Just to be on the safe side. :flower:


----------



## mummyclo

She said it doesn't sound urgent so make an appointment for thursday! :cry:
I JUST WANT TO FEEL NORMAL!!! :cry:


----------



## WILSMUM

I think yr gonna need to hun, sounds like you need to get checked over :hug:


I had MW this morning and everythings fine, blood pressure normal, wee normal, hb regular and strong, baby head down and now engaged although very low so guessing it won't be long! and measuring fine - following the top line of the graph so looking at that at 39 weeks baby would weigh 8.4 pounds!


----------



## ducky1502

WILSMUM said:


> I think yr gonna need to hun, sounds like you need to get checked over :hug:
> 
> 
> I had MW this morning and everythings fine, blood pressure normal, wee normal, hb regular and strong, baby head down and now engaged although very low so guessing it won't be long! and measuring fine - following the top line of the graph so looking at that at 39 weeks baby would weigh 8.4 pounds!

:thumbup: glad everything is ok :) Did you mean that he is engaged or that he's not engaged yet?


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> Why is choosing bedding/theme so bloody difficult?!?!
> 
> I can't decide whether to go for a boys bedroom or do the *neutral/teddy bear kind of theme*. Trying to get my OH to give me his opinion whilst he's playing on his playstation probably isn't the best idea.
> 
> Thinking of going for the I Love My Bear stuff from babies r us, because it's not too expensive and lots of it can be bought on ebay SO much cheaper, either second hand or people selling new stuff anyway. We want bedding to be brand new but with things like the wall pictures etc then that doesn't matter so much if it's new or not. Dunno if it's a bit boring though.......... if I had all the money in the world I'd go all out and properly theme out the room!
> 
> Gotta decide pretty soon because we pick up the furniture next monday and OH wants to paint the nursery before putting up the furniture so we need to know what bedding we're going for so we can buy the paint.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...........

I've gone for a neutral teddy bear theme because we won't be in our house very long as it's so small plus I plan to re-use the nursery stuff for the next baby and we might get a boy next time. I got the Lollipop Lane "Cappuccino Bear" range from Tesco Direct for £45 :thumbup: it's lush! I've bought wall pictures from ebay for £10 for 3 and have found that most bear stuff like teddys and stuff from other ranges in places like Next and Babies r Us go so well! 

I wanted the I love my bear stuff too but I thought it was too expensive and the ebay ones looks naff to be honest IMO like all creased and worn. 

xx



KellyC75 said:


> Just a quick 'hi' & 'bye'....Im off to bed, knackered :sleep: I am going for my anti-D tommorow :cry:
> 
> LO has been moving loads today & I mean, *loads*....Lots of rolling & squirning....Dont think she has slept all day....:baby: I wasnt worried at all, but then DH said 'oh, wonder why she is like that'....Now its making me wonder?...:shrug:

Oooh got my anti d today eek! Not looking forward to it! 

Ava has days like that - yesterday she was going mental constantly turning and kicking and punching and today she's pretty quiet xx



c.holdway said:


> Morning girls, still had the little pains all evening, but seem to have settled today, going to see how it goes, if they come back im going to call my mw.
> Well i had a crap night, i had been looking forward to a beef stew all day and the meat was awful that was in it really fatty, so im taking the other pack i bought back to asda i was soo gutted i was really looking forward to a nice winter warmer, i had invited my mum to dinner too.
> She is going through a divorce and has sold the house but cant move into her new one yet so she is to and throw between houses, she stayed with me for 3 weeks.
> we dont get on at the best of times, she has become really hard to handle as she has got older, and very opinionated.
> She was originally suppose to be staying at my aunts but the first night they ahd a bust up.
> I have tried to make her feel welcome here and so on, and invited her to dinner last night, which went tits up so i got us all fish and chips from chip shop, a was a bit ratty as i hadnt been feeling well, i was tired and hacked off about the dinner.
> She started making rude remarks at me as usual and got funny cos i am seeing my aunt today.
> We have done sooo much for her lately it really pisses me off i feel liek she keeps throwing everything back in my face.
> Were not talking now and i have told her im going to be thinking of myself from now on and wont let her put me under stress.
> Sorry about rant i was so upset last night cos i had tried to do something nice and once again i had done somethign wrong.
> She also seems to be very jealous of my relationship with DH always making comments and seems as if she wants me to leave him, like she says are you sure your happy with him, IN FRONT OF DH!!
> I have given her no reason to think im not happy DH is great couldnt widh for anyone better ahhhhhhh.
> Right new day and im off to see my auntie, she is cooking dinner soo cant wait!
> Hope everyone is feeling a bit better today.
> Sorry again about my rant, but when u cant even talk to family you have to turn to ppl you dont know lol:haha:

Bless you - my family can be soooo opinionated at times they don't realise how upsetting it is. I would have been very cross though if I was letting my mum stay with me and then she said about my OH!! How RUDE!!! 



Mizze said:


> Arrrggh!
> 
> I should know better especially when ive had no sleep but - oh this annoyed the living daylights out of me https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/423848-omg-16-pregnant-5.html
> 
> Grrrrrr :growlmad:
> 
> Mizze

I can see why that annoyed you Mizze even if you had slept! I agree with everyone else I don't think age has anything to do with being a good parent! I know many young mums who are complete naturals and older mum's who are too and on the flip side I know mums who are completely crap no matter what age they are! 



KellyC75 said:


> Next have Christmas clothes in :happydance:
> 
> Cute little sleepsuit at only £7 in boys or girls :winkwink:

Yay my sis works in next.....discount at the ready woo hoo!! xx



Pixxie said:


> Morning! :wave: not looking back though to see what I've missed because I just can't be arsed, sorry if I missed anything important!
> 
> Hopefully and all the others feeling ill, I hope you are all better soon :flower:
> 
> Is anyone getting toys for the baby? I dont know what to get for her :dohh: xxx

I've got some pram toys for when she's a few months old and also have a floor gym thingy I bought second hand from a friend. I haven't really thought about toys though as she's due around Xmas everyone will buy them for us no doubt! xx



nikki-lou25 said:


> hopefully2 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls, hopefully i'm on the mend now.
> Its so funny as soon as you cant do anything you are thinking of all the things you have to do so i'm panicing about hospital bag, baby room etc!!!
> 
> I'm in the same boat now :dohh: thinkin I really should shape myself. I did say to my midwife I'd start again gettin sorted when I was 30 weeks...and I'm more or less there!
> 
> Also need to give the house a damned good cleanin - its not manky or anything but there are bits of things need doin all over but I think I'll wait til I've had the new windows put in on Thurs :thumbup:Click to expand...

I feel like I need to give my house a _mahooosive_ clean as it seems grubby and stuff needs decorating and fixing (think this is my nesting instinct kicking in now lol) but just don't have the energy to do it when I get home from work and weekends are a write off lol x



ducky1502 said:


> Morning :)
> 
> Well this morning I had the pleasure of waking up to a kitchen COVERED in dog poo and wee! My dog had obviously decided he couldn't wait to be let out. So annoyed! So a great way to start the day.......... not!

ewww dog poo!!!


----------



## ducky1502

mummyclo said:


> She said it doesn't sound urgent so make an appointment for thursday! :cry:
> I JUST WANT TO FEEL NORMAL!!! :cry:

Well make sure you book that appointment! Only 2 days away and maybe they will be able to tell you exactly what it is. I really really hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> I think yr gonna need to hun, sounds like you need to get checked over :hug:
> 
> 
> I had MW this morning and everythings fine, blood pressure normal, wee normal, hb regular and strong, baby head down and now engaged although very low so guessing it won't be long! and measuring fine - following the top line of the graph so looking at that at 39 weeks baby would weigh 8.4 pounds!

oooh how exciting!! 

I've got mw this afternoon so hopefully she'll tell me how Ava is lying and whether I'm measuring on target or not. 

Also got Anti D today and plan to write all my questions down at lunchtime cos I have loads to ask her and I always forget! 

Also got my letter through about Parentcraft classes (assuming these are the antenatal classes?) Got two sessions lasting 2 hours each covering labour, breastfeeding and postnatal care for me and OH to attend. First one is 3 November (my birthday!) and second is 10th November 

x


----------



## Nessicle

Chloe I think if you're really feeling so grotty you should call the hospital. I'm sure it's nothing serious but it's better to get seen straightaway - I think sometimes mw's underestimate how anxious first time mum's are as well and I don't think that helps us when we feel so rubbish constantly. Hope you feel better chick :flower: xx


----------



## mummyclo

I am pretty sure myself that its nothing serious, he's ben kicking away in there probably saying mummy why you being so lazy!! :haha:
I juat can not handle not being able to do stuff that i NEED to do! I am usually really hard and fight my way through most things, but this i just can't coz i would fall down :(
I feel guilty because im not doing anything and i hate it!
Sorry i am so grumpy and ranty lately :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Don't be sorry hun at all - it could be something simple as iron levels or blood pressure but it's no fun you feeling shitty constantly - trust me I had 3 years of constant illness so sympathise so much cos i hate feeling ill, I get really anxious and scared if I think I'm coming down with something. 

xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Defo go to that apt then if you dont want to go to hospital, really hope you start to feel better soon :hugs: Not good we are all feeling so crap on top of being pregnant, hope it eases soon so we can all have a nice few weeks before babies start arriving!

Charlotte my mum seems abit similar to urs, so i know how you must be feeling. Goo0d on you for telling her straight and you should be looking out for number 1! I cant believe she said them things in front on ur dh tho, my mum does it the other way around, she will say to me basically how much of an "angel" dh is and how much they love him and basically i better not fuck it up!!! Why would i? and why is it any of their business!!


----------



## mummyclo

Thanks, i don't even know what i would do without you ladies :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> Defo go to that apt then if you dont want to go to hospital, really hope you start to feel better soon :hugs: Not good we are all feeling so crap on top of being pregnant, hope it eases soon so we can all have a nice few weeks before babies start arriving!
> 
> Charlotte my mum seems abit similar to urs, so i know how you must be feeling. Goo0d on you for telling her straight and you should be looking out for number 1! I cant believe she said them things in front on ur dh tho, my mum does it the other way around, she will say to me basically how much of an "angel" dh is and how much they love him and basically i better not fuck it up!!! Why would i? and why is it any of their business!!

What is it with families?! They're supposed to be the ones who are there to love and support you unconditionally not emotionally beat you up! Grrr!

I'm really close to my mum and sometimes I feel like that's a curse sometimes because I remember having an argument with OH when I was about 12 weeks pregnant and she was like "he sounds like a right idiot you sure you know what you're getting yourself in to?" meaning with having a baby with him! 

then I had all the drama with my sisters bitching behind my back about how I was ungrateful to be pregnant and did nothing but moan about being pregnant and I should get on with it that there are women "dying to have children out there" I'd only said I wish I could sleep til 17 weeks for the morning sickness to go! 



mummyclo said:


> Thanks, i don't even know what i would do without you ladies :hugs:

:hugs: we're just looking out for you hun. I know it's weird but you guys are some of my closest friends! In fact that's pretty sad really...:rofl:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hello everyone, not sure whats going on but hope you're all ok xxxx

I have a busy house today. My cleaner is now in and scrubbing the bathrooms and my bedroom, my lord it feels nice to be sitting in cleanliness :) The kitchen fitters are all here on a mission to finish my kitchen by the end of the day. My mummy is here and will be taking me for a my waxing later (so excited to be hair free) and to my 28 week appointment!! So so excited to see my bubs and also for my mum as she hasn't been with me to an appt yet. We went to get all the paint yesterday for the nursery to paint on saturday and i get delivery on thursday of my cot beds, mattresses, travel cot, buggy and changer. EEEEEEKKKK very exciting!! xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nessicle said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, i don't even know what i would do without you ladies :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: we're just looking out for you hun. I know it's weird but you guys are some of my closest friends! In fact that's pretty sad really...:rofl:Click to expand...

I so agree, i dont talk to ANY of my friends about anything i talk about to you guys on here, they hardly know whats going on with me unless i write it on my fb status!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Defo go to that apt then if you dont want to go to hospital, really hope you start to feel better soon :hugs: Not good we are all feeling so crap on top of being pregnant, hope it eases soon so we can all have a nice few weeks before babies start arriving!
> 
> Charlotte my mum seems abit similar to urs, so i know how you must be feeling. Goo0d on you for telling her straight and you should be looking out for number 1! I cant believe she said them things in front on ur dh tho, my mum does it the other way around, she will say to me basically how much of an "angel" dh is and how much they love him and basically i better not fuck it up!!! Why would i? and why is it any of their business!!
> 
> What is it with families?! They're supposed to be the ones who are there to love and support you unconditionally not emotionally beat you up! Grrr!
> 
> I'm really close to my mum and sometimes I feel like that's a curse sometimes because I remember having an argument with OH when I was about 12 weeks pregnant and she was like "he sounds like a right idiot you sure you know what you're getting yourself in to?" meaning with having a baby with him!
> 
> then I had all the drama with my sisters bitching behind my back about how I was ungrateful to be pregnant and did nothing but moan about being pregnant and I should get on with it that there are women "dying to have children out there" I'd only said I wish I could sleep til 17 weeks for the morning sickness to go!
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, i don't even know what i would do without you ladies :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: we're just looking out for you hun. I know it's weird but you guys are some of my closest friends! In fact that's pretty sad really...:rofl:Click to expand...

Same :blush:


----------



## mummyclo

OMG Nat i want a cleaner :cry:
How much is your cleaner? :)


----------



## Kerrieann

mummyclo said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Defo go to that apt then if you dont want to go to hospital, really hope you start to feel better soon :hugs: Not good we are all feeling so crap on top of being pregnant, hope it eases soon so we can all have a nice few weeks before babies start arriving!
> 
> Charlotte my mum seems abit similar to urs, so i know how you must be feeling. Goo0d on you for telling her straight and you should be looking out for number 1! I cant believe she said them things in front on ur dh tho, my mum does it the other way around, she will say to me basically how much of an "angel" dh is and how much they love him and basically i better not fuck it up!!! Why would i? and why is it any of their business!!
> 
> What is it with families?! They're supposed to be the ones who are there to love and support you unconditionally not emotionally beat you up! Grrr!
> 
> I'm really close to my mum and sometimes I feel like that's a curse sometimes because I remember having an argument with OH when I was about 12 weeks pregnant and she was like "he sounds like a right idiot you sure you know what you're getting yourself in to?" meaning with having a baby with him!
> 
> then I had all the drama with my sisters bitching behind my back about how I was ungrateful to be pregnant and did nothing but moan about being pregnant and I should get on with it that there are women "dying to have children out there" I'd only said I wish I could sleep til 17 weeks for the morning sickness to go!
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, i don't even know what i would do without you ladies :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: we're just looking out for you hun. I know it's weird but you guys are some of my closest friends! In fact that's pretty sad really...:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Same :blush:Click to expand...

Same lol :blush:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl:
Are we going into parenting after we have had our babies?
xx


----------



## Xaviersmom

spencerbear said:


> Right really should think about clearing and sorting this house, so that i can get baby stuff out of storage and clean it etc. Need to find space to put it all lol
> 
> Just not sure ive got that much energy right now.....

Thats me too. I have to get LO's room cleaned and painted before the baby shower. Otherwise, all the baby stuff will be piled in the middle of the livingroom.



Nessicle said:


> I know it's weird but you guys are some of my closest friends! In fact that's pretty sad really...:rofl:

I know like 6-8 women who are pregnant right now, but I'd rather talk to you guys on here. Only one of them has any real clue, having been tehre before. The other ones are either just not enjoying their pregnancy or doing stupid things.


DS has a 1/2 day if school today. Maybe I will put him to work on LO's room with me. I was removing wallpaper yesterday and my mom popped in. I put her to work. Told her thats what she gets for popping by when I am on a mission lol. Today DS and I will prep the walls for paint.

You girls all talk of quiet days and active days. I'm not sure my LO has had a quiet day yet. But I love it. I'll rub bio-oil on my bump and she gets all wound up and starts rolling all over the place.

Sorry all you girls are feeling yuk :( It's that time of year, isn't it. I'm sure I'm not too far off.


----------



## Nessicle

Nut_Shake said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, i don't even know what i would do without you ladies :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: we're just looking out for you hun. I know it's weird but you guys are some of my closest friends! In fact that's pretty sad really...:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I so agree, i dont talk to ANY of my friends about anything i talk about to you guys on here, they hardly know whats going on with me unless i write it on my fb status!! :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl: so we're in agreement we're all a set of losers he he! Just kidding but it's true- this is the only thread I come to for advice and support really I occasionally post in 3rd tri but as I know everyone in here I'd rather ask here! 



Nut_Shake said:


> Hello everyone, not sure whats going on but hope you're all ok xxxx
> 
> I have a busy house today. My cleaner is now in and scrubbing the bathrooms and my bedroom, my lord it feels nice to be sitting in cleanliness :) The kitchen fitters are all here on a mission to finish my kitchen by the end of the day. My mummy is here and will be taking me for a my waxing later (so excited to be hair free) and to my 28 week appointment!! So so excited to see my bubs and also for my mum as she hasn't been with me to an appt yet. We went to get all the paint yesterday for the nursery to paint on saturday and i get delivery on thursday of my cot beds, mattresses, travel cot, buggy and changer. EEEEEEKKKK very exciting!! xx

Chloe isn't feeling great hun and I think most of us are suffering with exhaustion and feeling generaly crappy lol :flower:

OMG I would DIE to have a cleaner!! I dont have the energy to do it myself and OH never does a thorough job! xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

mummyclo said:


> OMG Nat i want a cleaner :cry:
> How much is your cleaner? :)

This one is £7 an hour, i get her to come in twice a week for 3 hours each time. She's a new one but seems to be good so far!! It's amazing to have someone else do it for me, especially right now!! I'm a clean freak, but my hubby is too, so we kind of needed her because I actually can hardly move anymore!!


----------



## Nessicle

Honestly I think since becoming pregnant I have even less "real" friends now, I havent had a visit from any of my friends, none of them every text me, even my sisters don't text really! I feel very isolated and alone a lot of the time so coming on here is my little sanctuary :flower: 

Lol Xaviersmom Ava does that too she rolls over and kicks when I rub stuff in my belly! 

She only has about 2 quieter days out of the week and the rest of the time she's mega active - I sometimes worry she's too active that shes in distress or something :blush: x


----------



## Nessicle

Nut_Shake said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> OMG Nat i want a cleaner :cry:
> How much is your cleaner? :)
> 
> This one is £7 an hour, i get her to come in twice a week for 3 hours each time. She's a new one but seems to be good so far!! It's amazing to have someone else do it for me, especially right now!! I'm a clean freak, but my hubby is too, so we kind of needed her because I actually can hardly move anymore!!Click to expand...

£7 an hour is pretty reasonable isnt it? I wouldnt mind getting someone in for 2 hours every two weeks to give the house a thorough clean and we can spot clean in between!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nessicle said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, not sure whats going on but hope you're all ok xxxx
> 
> I have a busy house today. My cleaner is now in and scrubbing the bathrooms and my bedroom, my lord it feels nice to be sitting in cleanliness :) The kitchen fitters are all here on a mission to finish my kitchen by the end of the day. My mummy is here and will be taking me for a my waxing later (so excited to be hair free) and to my 28 week appointment!! So so excited to see my bubs and also for my mum as she hasn't been with me to an appt yet. We went to get all the paint yesterday for the nursery to paint on saturday and i get delivery on thursday of my cot beds, mattresses, travel cot, buggy and changer. EEEEEEKKKK very exciting!! xx
> 
> Chloe isn't feeling great hun and I think most of us are suffering with exhaustion and feeling generaly crappy lol :flower:
> 
> OMG I would DIE to have a cleaner!! I dont have the energy to do it myself and OH never does a thorough job! xxClick to expand...

Ahh Chloe, hope you feel better xxxx

I know, it really is tiring now isn't it, at least we have each other to moan about it all though! I really don't know what i'd do if i couldnt vent somewhere!! xxxx My husband has never cleaned a single item in his life so it was all left to me, which i didnt mind as i love cleaning but now there is no choice. He actually offered to get me cleaner, so i said YUPPPPPPPPP!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nessicle said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> OMG Nat i want a cleaner :cry:
> How much is your cleaner? :)
> 
> This one is £7 an hour, i get her to come in twice a week for 3 hours each time. She's a new one but seems to be good so far!! It's amazing to have someone else do it for me, especially right now!! I'm a clean freak, but my hubby is too, so we kind of needed her because I actually can hardly move anymore!!Click to expand...
> 
> £7 an hour is pretty reasonable isnt it? I wouldnt mind getting someone in for 2 hours every two weeks to give the house a thorough clean and we can spot clean in between!Click to expand...

Yup! Shame you don't live closer. Although you would probably spend less on a cleaner where you are, we pay silly london prices!


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> I think yr gonna need to hun, sounds like you need to get checked over :hug:
> 
> 
> I had MW this morning and everythings fine, blood pressure normal, wee normal, hb regular and strong, *baby head down and now engaged *although very low so guessing it won't be long! and measuring fine - following the top line of the graph so looking at that at 39 weeks baby would weigh 8.4pounds!

Wow!!



Nessicle said:


> Oooh got my anti d today eek! Not looking forward to it!
> 
> 
> I feel like I need to give my house a _mahooosive_ clean as it seems grubby and stuff needs decorating and fixing (think this is my nesting instinct kicking in now lol) but just don't have the energy to do it when I get home from work and weekends are a write off lol x
> 
> 
> I've got mw this afternoon so hopefully she'll tell me how Ava is lying and whether I'm measuring on target or not.
> 
> Also got Anti D today and plan to write all my questions down at lunchtime cos I have loads to ask her and I always forget!

Oh I need to clean my house but cannot work up the enthusiasm at all!! 

Good luck with this afternoon - am sure anti-d shot will be fine. I have my next mw appt in a week. 





mummyclo said:


> Thanks, i don't even know what i would do without you ladies :hugs:

Aw hunny - how are you feeling now?

Mizze


----------



## ducky1502

We can all be sad losers together :) but to be honest I'd rather talk to you guys about pregnancy stuff than 99% of the people I know!!

If I struggle with the cleaning when baby is here I'm going to get a cleaner for a couple of hours a week just to help me keep on top of things. Not sure OH would particularly like it but if he's not willing to do it instead then I'm not living in a dirty house because he thinks I should be the one doing it. I've grown up with cleaners and it's a nice feeling to go and come back to a tidy and clean house with no effort lol.


----------



## mummyclo

I feel strange, i get a few mins where i start to feel ok then back to feeling crap, just managed to put some washing on. Now feeling crappy again :(
I might have to look into a cleaner once a week, and then like Ness said spot clean :)


----------



## ducky1502

mummyclo said:


> I feel strange, i get a few mins where i start to feel ok then back to feeling crap, just managed to put some washing on. Now feeling crappy again :(
> I might have to look into a cleaner once a week, and then like Ness said spot clean :)

Just sit your butt down and stop trying to do stuff! All of that stuff can wait. Don't feel like you need to be some kind of domestic goddess whilst you feel so ill. It's ok to have lazy days :) you're heavily pregnant and poorly :flower:


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, i don't even know what i would do without you ladies :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: we're just looking out for you hun. I know it's weird but you guys are some of my closest friends! In fact that's pretty sad really...:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I so agree, i dont talk to ANY of my friends about anything i talk about to you guys on here, they hardly know whats going on with me unless i write it on my fb status!! :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> * so we're in agreement we're all a set of losers he he*! Just kidding but it's true- this is the only thread I come to for advice and support really I occasionally post in 3rd tri but as I know everyone in here I'd rather ask here!Click to expand...

:rofl: I do know what you mean though. This is a brilliant and supportive lovely place to be! 




Nut_Shake said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> OMG Nat i want a cleaner :cry:
> How much is your cleaner? :)
> 
> This one is £7 an hour, i get her to come in twice a week for 3 hours each time. She's a new one but seems to be good so far!! It's amazing to have someone else do it for me, especially right now!! I'm a clean freak, but my hubby is too, so we kind of needed her because I actually can hardly move anymore!!Click to expand...
> 
> £7 an hour is pretty reasonable isnt it? I wouldnt mind getting someone in for 2 hours every two weeks to give the house a thorough clean and we can spot clean in between!Click to expand...
> 
> Yup! Shame you don't live closer. Although you would probably spend less on a cleaner where you are, we pay silly london prices!Click to expand...

Oh How I want a cleaner - so much in my house needs a damn good scrub! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

ducky1502 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I feel strange, i get a few mins where i start to feel ok then back to feeling crap, just managed to put some washing on. Now feeling crappy again :(
> I might have to look into a cleaner once a week, and then like Ness said spot clean :)
> 
> Just sit your butt down and stop trying to do stuff! All of that stuff can wait. Don't feel like you need to be some kind of domestic goddess whilst you feel so ill. It's ok to have lazy days :) you're heavily pregnant and poorly :flower:Click to expand...

Wot ducky said! 

Mizze


----------



## mummyclo

I promise not to do anything else, that just really needed doing :(


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> She said it doesn't sound urgent so make an appointment for thursday! :cry:
> I JUST WANT TO FEEL NORMAL!!! :cry:

Try not to stress, I dont think any of us feel 'normal' at the mo...:wacko:

Just make sure you are eating & drinking enough, your LO is stealing alot of your nutrients right now :hugs:



Nessicle said:


> Also got Anti D today and plan to write all my questions down at lunchtime cos I have loads to ask her and I always forget!
> x

Good luck with your appointment & your antiD..:thumbup: Im not having my antiD now, as DS2 is off poorly


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> I promise not to do anything else, that just really needed doing :(

Good girl! 



KellyC75 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> She said it doesn't sound urgent so make an appointment for thursday! :cry:
> I JUST WANT TO FEEL NORMAL!!! :cry:
> 
> Try not to stress, I dont think any of us feel 'normal' at the mo...:wacko:
> 
> *Just make sure you are eating & drinking enough, your LO is stealing alot of your nutrients right now *:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Also got Anti D today and plan to write all my questions down at lunchtime cos I have loads to ask her and I always forget!
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck with your appointment & your antiD..:thumbup: Im not having my antiD now, as DS2 is off poorlyClick to expand...


My LO is in particular stealing all the nutrients that come with orange chocolate digestives - which is my excuse for eaten them and im sticking with it. :rofl:

Sorry DS2 is poorly Kelly - when will they give you the anti-d now?

Mizze


----------



## ducky1502

It's like the other day, I ate 5 krispy cremes over 2 days, but only 2 of them were for me, the other 3 were demanded by my unborn son!! :rofl:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: so when OH comes home to empty tin of celebrations, it was for LO!


----------



## Mizze

ducky1502 said:


> It's like the other day, I ate 5 krispy cremes over 2 days, but only 2 of them were for me, the other 3 were demanded by my unborn son!! :rofl:




mummyclo said:


> :rofl: so when OH comes home to empty tin of celebrations, it was for LO!

Absolutely! Nothing whatever to do with you. These babies have really sweet tooths (well gums!) 

Mizze


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I feel strange, i get a few mins where i start to feel ok then back to feeling crap, just managed to put some washing on. Now feeling crappy again :(
> I might have to look into a cleaner once a week, and then like Ness said spot clean :)
> 
> Just sit your butt down and stop trying to do stuff! All of that stuff can wait. Don't feel like you need to be some kind of domestic goddess whilst you feel so ill. It's ok to have lazy days :) you're heavily pregnant and poorly :flower:Click to expand...

Here~here....:kiss:



mummyclo said:


> I promise not to do anything else, that just really needed doing :(


Good Girl....Hey, ive been sat doing nothing today...But its only relaxing if you dont feel guilty :winkwink:



Mizze said:


> Sorry DS2 is poorly Kelly - when will they give you the anti-d now?
> 
> Mizze

Thanks...:hugs: It wasnt an appointment, you just turn up, so will go another day :winkwink:



Mizze said:


> Absolutely! Nothing whatever to do with you. These babies have really sweet tooths (well gums!)
> 
> Mizze

My LO is nudging me to go open the box of Ferrero Rochers I have in the cupboard upstairs, put away for Xmas! :blush:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl:
Nudging you to get the Ferrero Rochers! :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

ducky1502 said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> I think yr gonna need to hun, sounds like you need to get checked over :hug:
> 
> 
> I had MW this morning and everythings fine, blood pressure normal, wee normal, hb regular and strong, baby head down and now engaged although very low so guessing it won't be long! and measuring fine - following the top line of the graph so looking at that at 39 weeks baby would weigh 8.4 pounds!
> 
> :thumbup: glad everything is ok :) Did you mean that he is engaged or that he's not engaged yet?Click to expand...

Lol! Bloomin preggy brain and preggy fingers!!!
Not engaged - still free apparently!


----------



## mummyclo

WILSMUM said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> I think yr gonna need to hun, sounds like you need to get checked over :hug:
> 
> 
> I had MW this morning and everythings fine, blood pressure normal, wee normal, hb regular and strong, baby head down and now engaged although very low so guessing it won't be long! and measuring fine - following the top line of the graph so looking at that at 39 weeks baby would weigh 8.4 pounds!
> 
> :thumbup: glad everything is ok :) Did you mean that he is engaged or that he's not engaged yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Bloomin preggy brain and preggy fingers!!!
> Not engaged - still free apparently!Click to expand...

Thats good, as long as LO is head down i wouldn't worry about being engaged yet :)


----------



## Pixxie

I love that we all talk to each other more than our friends! :haha: On the rare occasion they do come to see me these days I'm always really aware of the fact I don't have much to talk about except the baby...which they aren't that interested in :dohh: 

There's an argument brewing in 3rd tri now about people being overcautious with things they eat, poking baby etc. My SIL has been drinking and smoking though her pregnancy (terrible I know, everyone has said she shouldn't but she wont listen) and they want me to be worried about having a runny yolk on my boiled egg!? pfffft 

Pork, cheese and pickle pies are heaven, I wish somebody had told me about them! :haha: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh, i have NO food! Im going to have to go out, fuck doing my makeup!
Excuse my french :haha:


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I feel strange, i get a few mins where i start to feel ok then back to feeling crap, just managed to put some washing on. Now feeling crappy again :(
> I might have to look into a cleaner once a week, and then like Ness said spot clean :)
> 
> Just sit your butt down and stop trying to do stuff! All of that stuff can wait. Don't feel like you need to be some kind of domestic goddess whilst you feel so ill. It's ok to have lazy days :) you're heavily pregnant and poorly :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Here~here....:kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I promise not to do anything else, that just really needed doing :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Girl....Hey, ive been sat doing nothing today...But its only relaxing if you dont feel guilty :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Sorry DS2 is poorly Kelly - when will they give you the anti-d now?
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks...:hugs: It wasnt an appointment, you just turn up, so will go another day :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Absolutely! Nothing whatever to do with you. These babies have really sweet tooths (well gums!)
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...
> 
> *My LO is nudging me to go open the box of Ferrero Rochers I have in the cupboard upstairs, put away for Xmas! [/QUOTE*]
> 
> Yes! I believe you! I dont even try that one anymore- storing things for Christmas I mean, because they have NEVER lasted until then so I end up buying more.
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...


----------



## Nessicle

Chloe sorry you're not feeling well still hun - definitely agree with the others cleaning is sooo not important right now, that's what I tell myself anyway long as the toilet is clean and the pots are done and sides wiped down, the rest can wait! :haha:

I've just eaten a thai curry Innocent Veg Pot at work and Ava is going mental!! I swear it feels like she's dancing in there!

leaving work at 2.35pm thank gawwwd!


----------



## Kerrieann

If i had Forrero rochers in the house they certainly wouldnt be in my cupboard! They would all be in my mouth/belly :haha: I love them!

Pixxie ive had people on this forum winge at mer for having runny poached eggs before, fair enough give an opinion but no one has the right to tell you what to do with ur o0wn body!! Will go read that thread now actually


----------



## KellyC75

None of my children have ever 'engaged' (well mayby DS1 did after 10 hours of labour???)....Think thats another reason why ive ended with Csection too 

I have come to the conclusion, I have a odd shaped pelvis :wacko:


----------



## Nessicle

I just went to Next at lunch and bought 

the white reindeer babygrow

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/girls/newborn/2/

the jumper dress on the right hand side

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/girls/newborn/15/

the daddy's girl romper on the right

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/girls/newborn/30/


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> If i had Forrero rochers in the house they certainly wouldnt be in my cupboard! They would all be in my mouth/belly :haha: I love them!

Yes....Me too :kiss: Love nibbling the chocolate off first, then spliting the 2 halves & licking the soft chocolate :cloud9:


----------



## Nessicle

honestly I'm sick of people on the forum attacking everyone! Fair enough have an opinion but don't tell people what they can and can't do!! I don't think a runny egg at this stage will do anything bad! Besides british hens are treated for salmonella so the risk is extremely minimal anyway!


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> I just went to Next at lunch and bought
> 
> the white reindeer babygrow
> 
> https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/girls/newborn/2/
> 
> the jumper dress on the right hand side
> 
> https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/girls/newborn/15/
> 
> the daddy's girl romper on the right
> 
> https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/girls/newborn/30/

Adorable....:kiss: Such cuteness :cloud9: Love those outfits


----------



## Kerrieann

mmm thats exactly what i do too kelly! 

Ness those are gorgeous, must stop myself from buying......


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh and pixxie i cant find that thread!


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> honestly I'm sick of people on the forum attacking everyone!

People can be strange...:wacko:


----------



## mummyclo

Im going to go on there and say that i eat raw meat and see what happens :haha:
Not that i do :sick:


----------



## Pixxie

This is the thread https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/422400-everyone-too-paranoid-am-just-too-laid-back.html

Oh I agree, eat the choccies! :haha: there is no way they would make it to x-mas in my house xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Mizze said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I promise not to do anything else, that just really needed doing :(
> 
> Good girl!
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> She said it doesn't sound urgent so make an appointment for thursday! :cry:
> I JUST WANT TO FEEL NORMAL!!! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Try not to stress, I dont think any of us feel 'normal' at the mo...:wacko:
> 
> *Just make sure you are eating & drinking enough, your LO is stealing alot of your nutrients right now *:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Also got Anti D today and plan to write all my questions down at lunchtime cos I have loads to ask her and I always forget!
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck with your appointment & your antiD..:thumbup: Im not having my antiD now, as DS2 is off poorly Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My LO is in particular stealing all the nutrients that come with *orange chocolate digestives* - which is my excuse for eaten them and im sticking with it. :rofl:
> 
> Sorry DS2 is poorly Kelly - when will they give you the anti-d now?
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...


Where'd ya get them? I want some NOW!!!! Lol!!!!

I was obessessing over caramel chocolate digestives last week!! Mmmmmm!!!

Had to pop into co-op on the way home from work to get milk and bananas and was stood inthe queue when this bloke goes to jump in front of me in the queue, saw my face thought better of it and then actually asked me if I was in the queue!!! I felt like saying "Nah mate I' just like standing arond in supermarkets with fuck off heavy shopping baskets when heavily pregnant" I swear if yr not old or a dyke in this town then yr as thick as 2 short planks!


And Nat! Bump Pic Hunni! Not had one from you in what feels like forever!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

with my DH around chocolates and biscuits don't make it past the end of the day!!!!! I have to hide them from him so i can keep a stash for when baby has the munchies!!!!


----------



## Pixxie

I always hide my treats in the washing machine! OH NEVER finds them in there :rofl: xxx


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Im going to go on there and say that i eat raw meat and see what happens :haha:
> Not that i do :sick:


.....:haha: :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

Pixxie said:


> I always hide my treats in the washing machine! OH NEVER finds them in there :rofl: xxx

:rofl:

I've not found a place to hide things yet - DH always finds them! He knows when I've bought treats as soon as he walks in the door, like a sixth sense, and goes on a hunt!!
Mind you DS doesn't help, if I buy biscuits withhim the first thig he says when DH walks in the door is mummys bought bsicuits they're in there! I keep telling him not to say anything cause DH'll eat them all and then he won't get any, but nope still tells him!!!!


----------



## hopefully2

Have to say i agree i hate all the arguing on the forums, it really makes me think about what threads i comment in and to be honest i pretty much just stick on this one.

Ness those clothes are just fab!! Love the christmassy bits.

All your talk of chocolate girls has had me fishing in our goodie press so i am now working my way through our choccie digestives :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

YEY! I found super noodles! :happydance:
I don't have to go out now! :)


----------



## Xaviersmom

Pixxie said:


> There's an argument brewing in 3rd tri now about people being overcautious with things they eat, poking baby etc. My SIL has been drinking and smoking though her pregnancy (terrible I know, everyone has said she shouldn't but she wont listen) and they want me to be worried about having a runny yolk on my boiled egg!? pfffft

There is a girl in DH's volleyball league. She is due in early January. She is still playing. I'm not sure what bothers me more about it. The fact that she's putting her LO in harms way or the fact that any team they play against is fully aware that there is a pregnant chick setting. I know my DH has held back when hitting b/c he's afriad to hit her. I have seen these guys drop to the ground from the force of the hits. It's a highly competetive league. 

Chloe... GET OFF YOUR FEET! Unless it is to take yourself to hospital. 

DH jokes and calls LO a parasite b/c she saps all my nutirents, strength and energy...


----------



## Pixxie

I must say the past week or so I'm starting to crave all the things I shouldn't have! So badly I want a big glass of wine and some of the forbidden cheeses :haha: I'm even craving Stilton, which I HATE :sick: 

OH is taking me out to dinner when he comes back this weekend, I'm thinking about having a small glass of wine but I bet someone will give me dirty looks or something and ruin my evening xx


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> YEY! I found super noodles! :happydance:
> I don't have to go out now! :)


Eww, I hate supernoodles, my DS1 eats them loads & even the smell makes me sick! 

But at least you get to relax at home :hugs:


----------



## hopefully2

Girls has anyone had coldsores this pregnancy?
I'm getting a second batch it seems prob due to being run down. Didn't take anything for last ones but they weren't major but these ones feel like they are going to be whoppers!


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon girls - I havent investigated the runny egg thread yet but I will - Oh and Pixxie - I eat my eggs runny as long as they are red lion stamped. I know what you mean about the wine - I was thinking about it for my birthday but im not sure id cope with someone giving me a dirty look -At the moment im likely to chuck the wine over them!! 

Wilsmum the digestives were from Tesco - they are a limited edition I think - LUSH!! And will people PLEASE stop talking about Ferreo Roche - Im desperate for some now! 

Ness those outfits are super cute - I will be sorting out som more clothes for Caitlyn later but its so nice to have some new ones too... 


Right have finally finished doing what I needed to for DH off for a nap in a minute. 

Shoved my twopenneth worth into the runny egg thread! I have been opinionated today! :)

See you all later. :kiss:

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

I get a cold sore once a year, don't know why tho :(


----------



## Xaviersmom

Any one using cloth nappies? 

DH has a friend who is using them and wants me to do it too. I'm not sold on it. I'm going to have enough work with nursing and caring for LO. I didn't tell him, but to humor him I bought a couple off ebay really cheap. I figure I will plan on using disposables but try the cloth at home and see how I feel about them.

I know it's one of thos topics that get a lot of chatter either on one end or the other. Just like BF/FF.


----------



## hopefully2

Some of the stuff on google about it is a bit scary so keeping away and i'll just ask at my appointment tom instead.


----------



## Pixxie

Xaviersmom said:


> Any one using cloth nappies?
> 
> DH has a friend who is using them and wants me to do it too. I'm not sold on it. I'm going to have enough work with nursing and caring for LO. I didn't tell him, but to humor him I bought a couple off ebay really cheap. I figure I will plan on using disposables but try the cloth at home and see how I feel about them.
> 
> I know it's one of thos topics that get a lot of chatter either on one end or the other. Just like BF/FF.

We thought seriously about it but decided it was just too much extra work xx


----------



## mummyclo

I was also going to use reusable but, decided against as we dont have a dryer and would run out before they dried on the rack :(


----------



## KellyC75

Much respect to those that use re-usuable nappies....But I couldnt :nope:


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> Xaviersmom said:
> 
> 
> Any one using cloth nappies?
> 
> DH has a friend who is using them and wants me to do it too. I'm not sold on it. I'm going to have enough work with nursing and caring for LO. I didn't tell him, but to humor him I bought a couple off ebay really cheap. I figure I will plan on using disposables but try the cloth at home and see how I feel about them.
> 
> I know it's one of thos topics that get a lot of chatter either on one end or the other. Just like BF/FF.
> 
> We thought seriously about it but decided it was just too much extra work xxClick to expand...

Same reason for not using them for me and Warren too


----------



## hopefully2

My last post sounded like i was saying there was dangerous things about reuseable nappies on google but really i was talking about coldsores :rofl:

Wish i had tried reuseables on my first but feel going from 1 child to 2 might be enough work without adding more. Would like to try them though, maybe a few to try for at home?? I'm not sure.


----------



## mummyclo

You can get them to try, and at least then you can give it a go and if it isn't for you then it doesn't matter :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nut_Shake said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> OMG Nat i want a cleaner :cry:
> How much is your cleaner? :)
> 
> This one is £7 an hour, i get her to come in twice a week for 3 hours each time. She's a new one but seems to be good so far!! It's amazing to have someone else do it for me, especially right now!! I'm a clean freak, but my hubby is too, so we kind of needed her because I actually can hardly move anymore!!Click to expand...
> 
> £7 an hour is pretty reasonable isnt it? I wouldnt mind getting someone in for 2 hours every two weeks to give the house a thorough clean and we can spot clean in between!Click to expand...
> 
> Yup! Shame you don't live closer. Although you would probably spend less on a cleaner where you are, we pay silly london prices!Click to expand...

 I was doing some cleaning earlier in the year. I'm in the midlands and that is about the going rate - I would say that is VERY cheap for London. 2 hours a week probably wouldn't be long enough to give the house a thorough clean. Cleaning someone elses house does take longer because of having to be careful about knocking things over/breakages. Whereas in our own house we can wizz around (unless we're pregnant) :rofl:


----------



## mummyclo

Ooops, i hope i can replace all the chocolates without OH noticing :blush:


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> OMG Nat i want a cleaner :cry:
> How much is your cleaner? :)
> 
> This one is £7 an hour, i get her to come in twice a week for 3 hours each time. She's a new one but seems to be good so far!! It's amazing to have someone else do it for me, especially right now!! I'm a clean freak, but my hubby is too, so we kind of needed her because I actually can hardly move anymore!!Click to expand...
> 
> £7 an hour is pretty reasonable isnt it? I wouldnt mind getting someone in for 2 hours every two weeks to give the house a thorough clean and we can spot clean in between!Click to expand...
> 
> Yup! Shame you don't live closer. Although you would probably spend less on a cleaner where you are, we pay silly london prices!Click to expand...
> 
> I was doing some cleaning earlier in the year. I'm in the midlands and that is about the going rate - I would say that is VERY cheap for London. 2 hours a week probably wouldn't be long enough to give the house a thorough clean. Cleaning someone elses house does take longer because of having to be careful about knocking things over/breakages. Whereas in our own house we can wizz around (unless we're pregnant) :rofl:Click to expand...

I'd love a cleaner but really can't justify spending the money :(


----------



## mummyclo

I can't really afford it, but a couple of hours should be all i need, and i would feel so much better :)


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> I can't really afford it, but a couple of hours should be all i need, and i would feel so much better :)

Same, would mean I was more awake at the weekends too as my midweek day off I could rest.


----------



## WILSMUM

if i had a cleaner i'd end up cleaning before they got here and then going round after them redoing it!!!
I'm a bit of a Monica!


----------



## mummyclo

WILSMUM said:


> if i had a cleaner i'd end up cleaning before they got here and then going round after them redoing it!!!
> I'm a bit of a Monica!

:rofl:


----------



## sammiwry

WILSMUM said:


> if i had a cleaner i'd end up cleaning before they got here and then going round after them redoing it!!!
> I'm a bit of a Monica!

a Monica??


----------



## mummyclo

Friends :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

WILSMUM said:


> if i had a cleaner i'd end up cleaning before they got here and then going round after them redoing it!!!
> I'm a bit of a Monica!

:rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

If you're just wanting a bit of help with cleaning then 2 hours a week is fine. I would expect to clean a bathroom, kitchen and vacuum in that time. 

It wouldn't be a thorough clean ie all the tiles in the bathroom, walls in the kitchen, oven/hob. Dusting is the most time consuming job also because of having to move pictures/ornaments out of the way.

To clean a house thoroughly for a 3 bedroomed house I would need 4 hours.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Absolutely LOVING the Next winter clothes for babies


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Friends :haha:


:dohh:


----------



## mummyclo

I know they are so cute :)


----------



## ducky1502

I popped into tesco for the last day of the baby event and picked up some of the pure babywipes buy 1 get 2 free, some chunky and slim maternity pads, degradeable nappy bags and some tomee tipee breast pads for a super cheap price. Plus I had a £2.50 voucher so was even cheaper.

Has anyone heard about another asda baby event in october? :shrug:

I couldn't agree more about arguments in other threads. It seems to be becoming more and more common. I do sometimes use third tri but 95% of the time I just stick in here with you girls :)

The baby stuff in the xmas next catalogue is sooooooo cute. OH said that once we've sorted the nursery we'll save a little bit and go and buy a few cute bits together :)


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> I popped into tesco for the last day of the baby event and picked up some of the pure babywipes buy 1 get 2 free, some chunky and slim maternity pads, degradeable nappy bags and some tomee tipee breast pads for a super cheap price. Plus I had a £2.50 voucher so was even cheaper.

Not sure if it's still happening but the Tesco baby event was going to be extended until Friday but probably changed again since I was told by the manager


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Ooops, i hope i can replace all the chocolates without OH noticing :blush:

Hehe! :haha: I still havent opened the ferrero rochers!....Wont be able to resist much longer though! :blush:


- Butterfly - said:


> Absolutely LOVING the Next winter clothes for babies


Oh yeah, they are sooooo sweet :kiss: Makes me look forward to Xmas more now too!

~~~~~~~~

Sainsburys are doing baby stuff cheap too....I got nappies for about £4 rather than £7 :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

Its funny how i never noticed baby stuff being on offer until i was pregnant! :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

I think the best offer is in asda for nappies, you can get 2 huge jumbo boxes for £20, its a long running deal too, i used it all through with jakes nappies! Im gunna go and get a box of size b2's and size 3's at the weekend :happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

i'm not looking at the baby stuff in next :sulk:


----------



## Xaviersmom

I was thinking the same thing about the re-usables. I bought 4 total off ebay and didn't pay more than $6 each. The other ones I was looking at were more like $15-$20 each. It seems like huge upfront expense. And yes..my argument was that it is a lot more work..


----------



## ducky1502

Ideally I would like to use reuseable nappies but have decided to just go with what is easiest and most convenient at the beginning, once I'm used to actually having a baby I will attempt to use reuseables. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ducky1502

I can't decide whether to be good and have some chicken and veg broth with some brown bread for dinner or just give in and have pork, potatoes and veg with lots of gravy...............


----------



## Kerrieann

Just had the yummiest dinner, i made a chicken, leek hot pot and cooked it in the slow cooker all day and made the best roast potatoes to go with it!!!! It was delish!! Ive never made it before but fancied something wintery, im defo making that again very soon lol


----------



## mummyclo

I love my slow cooker!! been too lazy to use it this week, but hopefully will start feeing better! It makes the best stews! :munch:


----------



## ducky1502

I'm definately going to dig out my slow cooker and try and figure out how it hows lol.


----------



## mummyclo

My one is really easy, just shove the stuff in, and put it on either high or low! :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've just read back u chatty ladies!! 

Dya think my hubby would object to me buyin this...for myself!! 

https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.208-6075.aspx

LOL love it!!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl:
Thats funny nikki!


----------



## Kerrieann

mines the same either high or low!

Nikki :rofl:


----------



## Mizze

Xaviersmom said:


> Any one using cloth nappies?
> 
> DH has a friend who is using them and wants me to do it too. I'm not sold on it. I'm going to have enough work with nursing and caring for LO. I didn't tell him, but to humor him I bought a couple off ebay really cheap. I figure I will plan on using disposables but try the cloth at home and see how I feel about them.
> 
> I know it's one of thos topics that get a lot of chatter either on one end or the other. Just like BF/FF.

Im intending too - the environmental impact of disposables is massive. Also our council is moving to a fortnightly collections for black bag (non recycleable stuff) from October - the idea of 2 weeks worth of nappies outside my house doesnt appeal (we dont have wheelie bins). Xaviersmom have a look at the threads in the natural parenting bit of b&b if you are thinking of it. - there are some excellent threads on whats available etc. There are also disposable nappies available which are partially bio-degradable, if that feels more like something you will use. The unfront cost is higher but you can save 100's over 2 years. My local council is giving a £50 voucher to buy reuseables which will help considerably. Im thinking of the all in ones with disposable wrappers - you just put that bit with all the poo down the loo and wash - if necessary the main nappy in the machine. A number of them dont need to be dryed in a dryer. 



nikki-lou25 said:


> I've just read back u chatty ladies!!
> 
> Dya think my hubby would object to me buyin this...for myself!!
> 
> https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.208-6075.aspx
> 
> LOL love it!!

Oh I want one of those!! Pretty please!! 

I really need to get a slow cooker. Pixxie - go with what feels best - we are having sausages with spicy tomato sauce and either boiled potatoes or chips depending on whether I can be arsed to peel potatoes! 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

I had pork with potatoes and veg with TONS of gravy :) was good! First time eating pork like that since I've been pregnant. 

I'm just watching this weeks Special Deliveries on iplayer :thumbup:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I love my slow cooker. I got it from Asda about a year ago for £7!!!!! I've had way way more than my moneys worth out of it! We use it at least once a week!


----------



## mummyclo

ducky1502 said:


> I had pork with potatoes and veg with TONS of gravy :) was good! First time eating pork like that since I've been pregnant.
> 
> I'm just watching this weeks Special Deliveries on iplayer :thumbup:

Me too :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

ducky1502 said:


> I had pork with potatoes and veg with TONS of gravy :) was good! First time eating pork like that since I've been pregnant.
> 
> I'm just watching this weeks Special Deliveries on iplayer :thumbup:

What's special deliveries? :blush:

I am not a lover of pork, esp since bein pregnant! (only like Gammon and bacon atm) but meat with tons of gravy n veg sounds nice! 
I've forgotten to get the meat out of the freezer again (we eat after 7 as hubby comes home, does Aimees bedtime routine while I sort tea or visa versa) so goodness knows what's on our menu tonight! :dohh:

lol our daily obligitory food discussion seems to be in full swing now!


----------



## Mizze

Hmmmm all the talk about gravy makes me think I should do sausage and mash instead with veg and gravy..... YUMMM

Mizze x


----------



## ducky1502

nikki-lou25 said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I had pork with potatoes and veg with TONS of gravy :) was good! First time eating pork like that since I've been pregnant.
> 
> I'm just watching this weeks Special Deliveries on iplayer :thumbup:
> 
> What's special deliveries? :blush:
> 
> I am not a lover of pork, esp since bein pregnant! (only like Gammon and bacon atm) but meat with tons of gravy n veg sounds nice!
> I've forgotten to get the meat out of the freezer again (we eat after 7 as hubby comes home, does Aimees bedtime routine while I sort tea or visa versa) so goodness knows what's on our menu tonight! :dohh:
> 
> lol our daily obligitory food discussion seems to be in full swing now!Click to expand...

Special deliveries is like one born every minute. Except it's only being aired in ireland so us english ladies have to watch it on bbc iplayer. It's on episode 4 now. It's actually really good :) You should check it out.

I'm not usually a big pork fan, but it sounded more appealing than soup lol.


----------



## nikki-lou25

ducky1502 said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I had pork with potatoes and veg with TONS of gravy :) was good! First time eating pork like that since I've been pregnant.
> 
> I'm just watching this weeks Special Deliveries on iplayer :thumbup:
> 
> What's special deliveries? :blush:
> 
> I am not a lover of pork, esp since bein pregnant! (only like Gammon and bacon atm) but meat with tons of gravy n veg sounds nice!
> I've forgotten to get the meat out of the freezer again (we eat after 7 as hubby comes home, does Aimees bedtime routine while I sort tea or visa versa) so goodness knows what's on our menu tonight! :dohh:
> 
> lol our daily obligitory food discussion seems to be in full swing now!Click to expand...
> 
> Special deliveries is like one born every minute. Except it's only being aired in ireland so us english ladies have to watch it on bbc iplayer. It's on episode 4 now. It's actually really good :) You should check it out.
> 
> I'm not usually a big pork fan, but it sounded more appealing than soup lol.Click to expand...

Ooh I'll check it out when Aimees gone to bed!


----------



## mummyclo

I hope i don't have to be induced :(


----------



## ducky1502

mummyclo said:


> I hope i don't have to be induced :(

These baby programmes scare me but I love them! I couldn't agree more, I hope I don't need to be induced :( but more importantly I hope I don't need a c section.


----------



## WILSMUM

i had bacon, scrambled egg, baked beans, black pudding and toast!!!


and am currently sulking as its DHs turn to take DS to bed but he's decided to go for a shower instead! I always end up taking him up loads esp at the min cause DH is always busy with some project or other and then tonight when he could feasibly do it hes not! I expect this'll b the only day this week he'll be free at this time as well!
I just wish he'd make his bloody mind up - one minute he's like ask for help, tell me if yr tired, sit down and rest etc etc and the next he's palming me off and asking me to do all sorts of jobs!!!! Grrrr!


----------



## meeley

I'm having yummy fish fingers, chips and beans for dinner!!! :)
I dont have a choice, I'm having to be induced 2 weeks early!! :-(


----------



## till bob

hi girls just to let u know had my 28 week midwife app today baby ok heartbeat strong etc but she hasnt grown very much i had abig growth spert wen i was 24 weeks and i was measurin 25 weeks but now im only measurin 27 and half weeks think shes just evened out midwife didnt seem worried as im still on the right line just hope she has a spert for next time i go i didnt think shed grown very much tbh my bump hasnt changed much hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## mummyclo

It just looks so much worse when people get induced, like its a shock to the body coz its not prepared! I will be waiting as long as i can before getting induced, as long as bubz is ok :)


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> It just looks so much worse when people get induced, like its a shock to the body coz its not prepared! I will be waiting as long as i can before getting induced, as long as bubz is ok :)

Me too as well as trying everything in my power to make labour start!


----------



## mummyclo

I don't think half a week is too bad hun :)
If the midwife said its ok then try not to worry! x


----------



## ducky1502

At my 28wk appointment my bump measured 27wks and the midwife wasn't concerned by that so I wouldn't worry :)


----------



## mrsbling

Evening Ladies :hi:

Hope youa re all feeling better :flower:



Mizze said:


> MrsBling - I found these?
> 
> https://www.roomsyoulove.com/index....art&page=shop.product_details&product_id=1339
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/*NEW*-Babies...142835&cguid=4bcb8d971290a0aad3109140ff533c45
> 
> https://www.babou.co.uk/products/Co%2dordinated-Baby-Bedding-Beach-Babies.html
> 
> Found more on American sites - but I dont think we can get those here.
> 
> Mizze xx

Thanks Mizzie, thats great..... willl start lookin through them all now ;) x



c.holdway said:


> Morning girls, still had the little pains all evening, but seem to have settled today, going to see how it goes, if they come back im going to call my mw.
> Well i had a crap night, i had been looking forward to a beef stew all day and the meat was awful that was in it really fatty, so im taking the other pack i bought back to asda i was soo gutted i was really looking forward to a nice winter warmer, i had invited my mum to dinner too.
> She is going through a divorce and has sold the house but cant move into her new one yet so she is to and throw between houses, she stayed with me for 3 weeks.
> we dont get on at the best of times, she has become really hard to handle as she has got older, and very opinionated.
> She was originally suppose to be staying at my aunts but the first night they ahd a bust up.
> I have tried to make her feel welcome here and so on, and invited her to dinner last night, which went tits up so i got us all fish and chips from chip shop, a was a bit ratty as i hadnt been feeling well, i was tired and hacked off about the dinner.
> She started making rude remarks at me as usual and got funny cos i am seeing my aunt today.
> We have done sooo much for her lately it really pisses me off i feel liek she keeps throwing everything back in my face.
> Were not talking now and i have told her im going to be thinking of myself from now on and wont let her put me under stress.
> Sorry about rant i was so upset last night cos i had tried to do something nice and once again i had done somethign wrong.
> She also seems to be very jealous of my relationship with DH always making comments and seems as if she wants me to leave him, like she says are you sure your happy with him, IN FRONT OF DH!!
> I have given her no reason to think im not happy DH is great couldnt widh for anyone better ahhhhhhh.
> Right new day and im off to see my auntie, she is cooking dinner soo cant wait!
> Hope everyone is feeling a bit better today.
> Sorry again about my rant, but when u cant even talk to family you have to turn to ppl you dont know lol:haha:

Hope you are OK hun :hugs: 



KellyC75 said:


> Next have Christmas clothes in :happydance:
> 
> Cute little sleepsuit at only £7 in boys or girls :winkwink:

#

Oooh I have seen these and they are sooooo cute :) I will defo be ordering some.



KellyC75 said:


> hopefully2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure we will pick up soon with a super burst of nesting and get all our jobs done :flower:
> 
> 
> .....You reckon! Im not so sure about me! :haha:Click to expand...

Hmmmm I am struggling to get all of the new baby clothes washed lol ....... think I might end up sending everything out to be ironed ;)



Nut_Shake said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> OMG Nat i want a cleaner :cry:
> How much is your cleaner? :)
> 
> This one is £7 an hour, i get her to come in twice a week for 3 hours each time. She's a new one but seems to be good so far!! It's amazing to have someone else do it for me, especially right now!! I'm a clean freak, but my hubby is too, so we kind of needed her because I actually can hardly move anymore!!Click to expand...

Oooh Nut_shake that seems very cheap to me, my cleaner charged £8.50 per hour and that was 2 years ago!! We now live in a much bigger house, but I bought one of those robot vacuums so Inever have to vac ;) 
DH does some of the dusting (luckily our house is very minimal as I like things very clean cut)........... Alos, I had serious OCD so once the cleaner had been, I ended up going round checking everywhere for dust lol.

I am sure when LO arrives I may need to call on her again though :thumbup:




till bob said:


> hi girls just to let u know had my 28 week midwife app today baby ok heartbeat strong etc but she hasnt grown very much i had abig growth spert wen i was 24 weeks and i was measurin 25 weeks but now im only measurin 27 and half weeks think shes just evened out midwife didnt seem worried as im still on the right line just hope she has a spert for next time i go i didnt think shed grown very much tbh my bump hasnt changed much hope everyone else is ok xx

I am sure your measurements are all fine :flower: x

I was measuring a week behind at my last appointment (31 weeks), but midwife was not at all concerned as the Doctor had done the last measurements, and the MW doesn't trust any of the doctors measurements lol.


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> i* had bacon, scrambled egg, baked beans, black pudding and toast!!!*
> 
> and am currently sulking as its DHs turn to take DS to bed but he's decided to go for a shower instead! I always end up taking him up loads esp at the min cause DH is always busy with some project or other and then tonight when he could feasibly do it hes not! I expect this'll b the only day this week he'll be free at this time as well!
> I just wish he'd make his bloody mind up - one minute he's like ask for help, tell me if yr tired, sit down and rest etc etc and the next he's palming me off and asking me to do all sorts of jobs!!!! Grrrr!

Yumm! Off to cook tea in a minute - Shame about DH not helping with DS! 



meeley said:


> I'm having yummy fish fingers, chips and beans for dinner!!! :)
> I dont have a choice, I'm having to be induced 2 weeks early!! :-(

Food glorious food!! Ouch on the induction - im hoping to avoid if I can. My friend had an epidural this morning -7cm dilated still waiting to hear what happened - facebook update by another friend - no change since then! Eeeek, poor love! 



till bob said:


> hi girls just to let u know had my 28 week midwife app today baby ok heartbeat strong etc but she hasnt grown very much i had abig growth spert wen i was 24 weeks and i was measurin 25 weeks but now im only measurin 27 and half weeks think shes just evened out midwife didnt seem worried as im still on the right line just hope she has a spert for next time i go i didnt think shed grown very much tbh my bump hasnt changed much hope everyone else is ok xx




mummyclo said:


> I don't think half a week is too bad hun :)
> If the midwife said its ok then try not to worry! x

I think mummyclo is right - half a week out on average measurements is nothing - glad everything else was okay. 

Right off to stuff my face with sausages!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> I think the best offer is in asda for nappies, you can get 2 huge jumbo boxes for £20, its a long running deal too, i used it all through with jakes nappies! Im gunna go and get a box of size b2's and size 3's at the weekend :happydance:

That sounds a good deal Kerrie..:thumbup:..How many nappies do you get in a box?




Mizze said:


> Hmmmm all the talk about gravy makes me think I should do sausage and mash instead with veg and gravy..... YUMMM
> 
> Mizze x


How funny you Girls were talking about gravy....I cooked pork, potatoes, carrots, parsnips, broccoli & yorkshire puddings

I had it minus the pork (as im Vegetarian) Then for afters ~ a muller rice:kiss:


----------



## KellyC75

Still thinking/dreaming of those ferrero rochers! :angelnot:


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> Still thinking/dreaming of those ferrero rochers! :angelnot:

Noooo I want some too


----------



## Kerrieann

Kelly you get about 100 nappies per box, so 200 for £20 :thumbup:

I want those forrero rochers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

I want them now this isnt fair! I might raid the christmas aisle tomorrow at work


----------



## spencerbear

Xaviersmom said:


> Any one using cloth nappies?
> 
> DH has a friend who is using them and wants me to do it too. I'm not sold on it. I'm going to have enough work with nursing and caring for LO. I didn't tell him, but to humor him I bought a couple off ebay really cheap. I figure I will plan on using disposables but try the cloth at home and see how I feel about them.
> 
> I know it's one of thos topics that get a lot of chatter either on one end or the other. Just like BF/FF.

Im planning on using re usables but not till after the meconium has gone. Was advised to try a couple of different types and see which i prefered. They are so cute though, will post some pics when ive taken them lol x



ducky1502 said:


> I popped into tesco for the last day of the baby event and picked up some of the pure babywipes buy 1 get 2 free, some chunky and slim maternity pads, degradeable nappy bags and some tomee tipee breast pads for a super cheap price. Plus I had a £2.50 voucher so was even cheaper.
> 
> Has anyone heard about another asda baby event in october? :shrug:
> 
> I couldn't agree more about arguments in other threads. It seems to be becoming more and more common. I do sometimes use third tri but 95% of the time I just stick in here with you girls :)
> 
> The baby stuff in the xmas next catalogue is sooooooo cute. OH said that once we've sorted the nursery we'll save a little bit and go and buy a few cute bits together :)

The next asda baby event is 5th - 17th october. I had a leaflet about it in post today.



nikki-lou25 said:


> I love my slow cooker. I got it from Asda about a year ago for £7!!!!! I've had way way more than my moneys worth out of it! We use it at least once a week!

I love my slow cooker too. Got mine from tesco. But it is used a couple of times a week.


Well didnt do any sorting or cleaning and all my baby stuff is still in storage. My ex MIL rang and asked if me and becca fancied a day in eastbourne shopping, how could i refuse??? Even better she is having becca overnight and dropping her with childminder in the morning, so i now get a LIE IN. Im so looking forward to it.............whats the betting i cant sleep now :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Kelly you get about 100 nappies per box, so 200 for £20 :thumbup:
> 
> I want those forrero rochers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Found this site, price runner...Type in pampers nappies & it tells you the cheapest place, up to date :thumbup:


https://www.pricerunner.co.uk/cl/35...ers|360:pampers|1196:pampers|x;;;&sp=1&sort=4


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> I want them now this isnt fair! I might raid the christmas aisle tomorrow at work


I bought the Ferrero Rocher in Sainsburys, they were on special offer :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Just discovered ~ from price runner

That amazon is really, really cheap for Pampers..:winkwink:..Also, if you subscribe for monthly (or more) delivery, you get an extra 10% off :dohh:


----------



## nikki-lou25

WILSMUM said:


> i'm not looking at the baby stuff in next :sulk:

I went through the whole baby section today :blush:


----------



## ducky1502

It's really hitting home how quickly time is going now. Weeks are flying by. I cannot believe I'm nearly 30wks! I feel like I have so much left to do. It still feels so surreal that ALL of this is leading to one thing....... a baby!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I keep gettin that "OMG where is time going" feeling! I cant wait but also sad that my time alone with Aimee is limited now and her life is going to change forever and she is oblivious. I really do take the time we have together for granted, I will have to share my time soon and sometimes I feel bad on Aimee for that coz she has no idea whats coming! I hope that makes sense to someone and I dont sound crazy!


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> Kelly you get about 100 nappies per box, so 200 for £20 :thumbup:
> 
> I want those forrero rochers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Morrisons are doing better than half price on tins of chocolates!



nikki-lou25 said:


> I keep gettin that "OMG where is time going" feeling! I cant wait but also sad that my time alone with Aimee is limited now and her life is going to change forever and she is oblivious. I really do take the time we have together for granted, I will have to share my time soon and sometimes I feel bad on Aimee for that coz she has no idea whats coming! I hope that makes sense to someone and I dont sound crazy!

Doesnt sound the least bit crazy

I got hit with a major reality check tonight. DH's nephew has come out to his Mum today. My SIL is aparently devestated and having a really hard time with it -now I have a hard time with that personally because I dont see the big deal in being gay is BUT what it got me thinking was that children can just break your heart, for whatever reason -and that made me cry - which is daft but it sort of hit as a reality check that if you are lucky this is forever. And if you arent lucky something can happen to break this bond. Does that make sense? Nephew and SIL have actually always had a good relationship and apprently Nephew has been struggling with this and telling his Mum for a couple of years but she is in danger of losing him forever if she cant get her head round this by the time he leaves for Uni on Monday. And that I think is what makes me upset because both of them will suffer then- oh dear and im rambling now....

Its a shock I think for us first time Mum's to realise how long term this is- Im not sure we really get it to be honest. 

Oh and friend in labour is still apprently in labour - hope all is okay. 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

nikki-lou25 said:


> I keep gettin that "OMG where is time going" feeling! I cant wait but also sad that my time alone with Aimee is limited now and her life is going to change forever and she is oblivious. I really do take the time we have together for granted, I will have to share my time soon and sometimes I feel bad on Aimee for that coz she has no idea whats coming! I hope that makes sense to someone and I dont sound crazy!

Of course that makes sense! My two sisters are 18months apart in age and they survived. Kids, especially young kids adapt amazingly well. I'm sure she will have her jealous moments and play up a bit for a while but at the same time she's going to be in LOVE with her new brother or sister and be mummys little helper :) It's normal to feel worried that you won't be able to spread your time well. But my OH and his 2 brothers and 1 sister were all born within the same 6yrs and they're all really close and I've never heard one complaint. :flower:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Only 2 more :sleep: until my 3d scan!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

- Butterfly - said:


> Only 2 more :sleep: until my 3d scan!! :happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

Forgot to tell you guys that I got a nursing bra and two pairs of knickers by hot milk for 1p on ebay :rofl: brand spanking new! Bra was £35 new and the knickers were £17 each! You don't get much more of a bargain than that!


----------



## xkirstyx

ducky1502 said:


> Forgot to tell you guys that I got a nursing bra and two pairs of knickers by hot milk for 1p on ebay :rofl: brand spanking new! Bra was £35 new and the knickers were £17 each! You don't get much more of a bargain than that!

wow thats fab!!!! :thumbup:

is anyone finding it hard to breath? baby has moved up alot and im finding it really hard to breath :cry:


----------



## Mincholada

oh i'm better not reading back on what y'all wrote. just one page down and i read ferrero rocher and that was enough already! ME WANT SOME!!!!!!! :brat: all day long i had pizza on my mind today, would open a website and there would be something about pizza... i kept myself from not ordering and then my ex-boss posted on her FB how she had a PIZZA pie all by herself and that just killed me.... i gave in, i ordered one and guess what!? i ate 3 pieces and now have 5 pieces left that'll probably end up in the garbage tomorrow. what a waste!!!

so before i read about more food that i want and before i waste more money that i should not waste, i just won't read up. soooorry :)

had a day off today... actually followed by two more days off unless someone wants me to cover their shift, so this week will be no money making week :(

of course murphy's law was right there with me today. the sun disappeared, so i'm still stuck being pale in south florida and in the morning some maintenance guys climbed up a ladder OF COURSE infront of MY bedroom window (3rd floor) while yelling at each other and then walking on the roof above my head waking me up... argh. i still tried to spend the day mainly in bed, but in the afternoon they then mowed the grass, which was also aggravating noise wise! i guess i'm just not meant to have a nice, relaxing, calm day in.

here's my 29 +3 bump pic from tonight...

still smaaaaall. even smaller than the last couple of days when i was working, but she did some funny moving around today, so i won't be upset about my bump size anymore but just happy that she seems to be well :cloud9:

https://img808.imageshack.us/img808/2715/bump293.jpg

off to bed now. maybe tomorrow morning i'll be surprised by no noise, but we have a tropical storm watch that might bring a lot of rain, so i guess that'll wake me up then... lol. always something!

GOOD MORNING LADIES in UK :coffee:
good night USA!


----------



## mummyclo

Morning :)
Really need to go shopping today and luckily OH is off :)
Hope eveyone is ok this morning :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Mincholada thats a lovely bump!! :thumbup: You work so hard too, welol done you but try and enjoy ur days off!

Nikki i feel the same sometimes but can see how excited Jakes getting about the baby coming and know he will love him to bits!

Wow im 31 weeks today!! :yipee: will do a bump pic soon xx


----------



## WILSMUM

i'm having a no energy day for the looks of things!
and the weather is miserable! Poor bump got soaked on the school run!

Just have a browse through the Verbaudet catalogue that arrived on my doorstep this morning!! Really wish bubs had let us know what sex it is!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Getting up at 9am shouldn't be hard should it?! :( Think I'm most certainly becoming more and more tired now.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mincholada Your bump is so cute I love how neat you look!!! Deffo looking very pregnant though! 



Kerrieann said:


> Mincholada thats a lovely bump!! :thumbup: You work so hard too, welol done you but try and enjoy ur days off!
> 
> _Nikki i feel the same sometimes but can see how excited Jakes getting about the baby coming and know he will love him to bits!_
> 
> Wow im 31 weeks today!! :yipee: will do a bump pic soon xx

I wish Aimee understood, she just likes to smack my bare flesh when I tell her there's a baby in Mummys tummy :dohh: She loves her dolls though so I hope she likes having a baby around. 

I cant believe time's flying! 31 weeks!! :happydance:



WILSMUM said:


> i'm having a no energy day for the looks of things!
> and the weather is miserable! Poor bump got soaked on the school run!
> 
> Just have a browse through the Verbaudet catalogue that arrived on my doorstep this morning!! Really wish bubs had let us know what sex it is!!!

Have a lazy morning - you're pregnant so it's totally allowed!! 

Verbaudet have too many cute things in!! I had to resist the other day when Charlotte (it was Charlotte wasn't it?) posted the offer code. 



ducky1502 said:


> Getting up at 9am shouldn't be hard should it?! :( Think I'm most certainly becoming more and more tired now.

I find gettin up at any time hard atm, it was 6am in our house this morning but I put Aimee in bed with me for cuddles :blush: I hate getting up at the best of times but its dark in the morning now too :nope:


----------



## Kerrieann

Nikki has she got accessories for her doll, like change mat, nappies, car seat etc? My sis lil girl whos a similar age was the same when my sis was pregnant, so she got her to "change" her babys bum and bath her etc so she could join in when her brother arrived, i think it defo worked and shes brill with him now :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

I shall do another bump pic today :)


----------



## Kerrieann

I just went to do one and my batteries are dead on my camera and they cost like £7.00 so will have to go get some later, suppose i should stock up soon anyway before baby comes!!


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls,

So glad to say i'm starting to feel better, i hope it (wellness) spreads to all the rest of my b&b sick pals.

Had a bit of a moment this morning when i realised i and a few of us are down to single figures for the weeks...... 9 weeks to go!!!!!.......and thats if we go right up to due date!! We are full term in 6 weeks....!!!!!!!!!!

**************BREATHE********************

Really got to get moving on getting organised!!

So hows everyone today? 
Is it your scan tom butterfly??
I have hospital appointment today so hoping baby has moved head down.


----------



## wishingforbub

hi ladies 
how are you all ?
i had doctors appointment yesterday... saw our lil one briefly, but didnt get a pic.. he is soooo big with long arms and legs like his daddy's! he even had his feet in his face at one stage :) he is a healthy little boy.. and my previously low placenta has moved up and my GTT came back negative! yay! we will have a proper scan again in 3 weeks! xx


----------



## raquel1980

Hi ladies

I wonder if you all remember me?? Haven't been around in ages....have had a very difficult few weeks with baby's. My waters started leaking around one of the baby's 3 weeks ago - they couldn't find anything at the time so sent me home after giving me steroids for baby's lungs and said that it was urinary incontinence or excessive discharge (nice) - I knew it wasn't either though as the smell was so weird and discharge is never just water. Anyway about a week and a half ago I had a pretty big gush of fluid and went back to the delivery suite where they confirmed by speculum exam that my waters had indeed gone. I was started on antibiotics and told that I would have to be transferred to another hospital as they couldn't look after baby's born before 32 weeks. So in the middle of the night I got woken up and taken on my own in an ambulance to a hospital 50 miles away - I was so scared! I stayed there for the rest of the week but they then decided to let me go home as I hadn't had any contractions or signs of infection. I'm now at home, being monitored at the Day Assessment Unit and desperately hoping I can make it to 32 weeks - I'm currently 30+2 and 11th October (when I hit 32 weeks) seems forever away. 

Waters have gone around the smaller twin who never had much fluid anyway - not sure if that's better as she's used to not having a lot and also she's not the leading twin which I've been told is also a good thing. 

I've been very frustrated by the care I've had so far - I've lost count of the numbers of different doctors I've seen and have to explain my situation again every time as they invariably get something crucial wrong. Seeing my actual consultant today for the first since all this happened and have a very long list of questions!

I tried to have a read back on what I've missed but there is just too much. I hope everyone else is having a better time and managing to enjoy their pregnancy.

Rach xx


----------



## wishingforbub

rach i hope you and your bubs are ok !!! you will make it to 32 weeks hun, just take it easy... thinking of u xxxx


----------



## mummyclo

Awww rachel, poor you! I hope everything is ok, make sure your rest up and keep those lil ones cooking! Got my fingers crossed for you to make it to 32 weeks, even though babies get born earlier and are ok! So they should be fine even if they were born earlier :)
:hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

I remember u!! I have everything crossed u make it to 32 wks. Thanks for keeping us updated :flower: 

im at work now. Roll on 5pm!! Already wanna go home lol.


----------



## hopefully2

Wishingforbub that sounds like a great visit, all good news. Nice to get a little peak at baby too.

Rach sounds like you have had a tough time of it and having had a very complicated pregnancy last time i understand the frustration in constantly having to tell your story or correct facts to a new bunch of doc's but never be afraid to speak up. I'm glad you are visiting your own consultant today, have that list of questions open in front of you so you get all the answers you need.
I think you are doing fantastic on the waters front. I was one of a bunch of girls who's waters went early last time and i was talking to one the other day who ended up being induced at 37 weeks after her waters went at 25 weeks!!
I hope you are putting yourself on rest and drinking lots.

Great to hear from you and we'd love to hear how you go x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Kerrieann said:


> Nikki has she got accessories for her doll, like change mat, nappies, car seat etc? My sis lil girl whos a similar age was the same when my sis was pregnant, so she got her to "change" her babys bum and bath her etc so she could join in when her brother arrived, i think it defo worked and shes brill with him now :happydance:

You know, she hasnt got nappies...I think I'll get her a doll you can change etc so she can help. She has a carseat and pram etc. Good idea :thumbup:



wishingforbub said:


> hi ladies
> how are you all ?
> i had doctors appointment yesterday... saw our lil one briefly, but didnt get a pic.. he is soooo big with long arms and legs like his daddy's! he even had his feet in his face at one stage :) he is a healthy little boy.. and my previously low placenta has moved up and my GTT came back negative! yay! we will have a proper scan again in 3 weeks! xx

Sounds like a great appointment :happydance:



raquel1980 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I wonder if you all remember me?? Haven't been around in ages....have had a very difficult few weeks with baby's. My waters started leaking around one of the baby's 3 weeks ago - they couldn't find anything at the time so sent me home after giving me steroids for baby's lungs and said that it was urinary incontinence or excessive discharge (nice) - I knew it wasn't either though as the smell was so weird and discharge is never just water. Anyway about a week and a half ago I had a pretty big gush of fluid and went back to the delivery suite where they confirmed by speculum exam that my waters had indeed gone. I was started on antibiotics and told that I would have to be transferred to another hospital as they couldn't look after baby's born before 32 weeks. So in the middle of the night I got woken up and taken on my own in an ambulance to a hospital 50 miles away - I was so scared! I stayed there for the rest of the week but they then decided to let me go home as I hadn't had any contractions or signs of infection. I'm now at home, being monitored at the Day Assessment Unit and desperately hoping I can make it to 32 weeks - I'm currently 30+2 and 11th October (when I hit 32 weeks) seems forever away.
> 
> Waters have gone around the smaller twin who never had much fluid anyway - not sure if that's better as she's used to not having a lot and also she's not the leading twin which I've been told is also a good thing.
> 
> I've been very frustrated by the care I've had so far - I've lost count of the numbers of different doctors I've seen and have to explain my situation again every time as they invariably get something crucial wrong. Seeing my actual consultant today for the first since all this happened and have a very long list of questions!
> 
> I tried to have a read back on what I've missed but there is just too much. I hope everyone else is having a better time and managing to enjoy their pregnancy.
> 
> Rach xx

Sorry you're having a rough time. I hope the twins can hang on in there til 32 weeks :hugs: Shame you have to keep explaining yourself to different doctors, it must be really frustrating!!



ducky1502 said:


> I remember u!! I have everything crossed u make it to 32 wks. Thanks for keeping us updated :flower:
> 
> im at work now. Roll on 5pm!! Already wanna go home lol.

Hope your day flies by hun!!


----------



## Mizze

hopefully2 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> So glad to say i'm starting to feel better, i hope it (wellness) spreads to all the rest of my b&b sick pals.
> 
> Had a bit of a moment this morning when i realised i and a few of us are down to single figures for the weeks...... 9 weeks to go!!!!!.......and thats if we go right up to due date!! We are full term in 6 weeks....!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> **************BREATHE********************
> 
> Really got to get moving on getting organised!!
> 
> So hows everyone today?
> Is it your scan tom butterfly??
> I have hospital appointment today so hoping baby has moved head down.

Oh single figure weeks! Okay - that scares me!! 



wishingforbub said:


> hi ladies
> how are you all ?
> i had doctors appointment yesterday... saw our lil one briefly, but didnt get a pic.. he is soooo big with long arms and legs like his daddy's! he even had his feet in his face at one stage :) he is a healthy little boy.. and my previously low placenta has moved up and my GTT came back negative! yay! we will have a proper scan again in 3 weeks! xx

Yay! On good Dr's appointment :happydance:



raquel1980 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I wonder if you all remember me?? Haven't been around in ages....have had a very difficult few weeks with baby's. My waters started leaking around one of the baby's 3 weeks ago - they couldn't find anything at the time so sent me home after giving me steroids for baby's lungs and said that it was urinary incontinence or excessive discharge (nice) - I knew it wasn't either though as the smell was so weird and discharge is never just water. Anyway about a week and a half ago I had a pretty big gush of fluid and went back to the delivery suite where they confirmed by speculum exam that my waters had indeed gone. I was started on antibiotics and told that I would have to be transferred to another hospital as they couldn't look after baby's born before 32 weeks. So in the middle of the night I got woken up and taken on my own in an ambulance to a hospital 50 miles away - I was so scared! I stayed there for the rest of the week but they then decided to let me go home as I hadn't had any contractions or signs of infection. I'm now at home, being monitored at the Day Assessment Unit and desperately hoping I can make it to 32 weeks - I'm currently 30+2 and 11th October (when I hit 32 weeks) seems forever away.
> 
> Waters have gone around the smaller twin who never had much fluid anyway - not sure if that's better as she's used to not having a lot and also she's not the leading twin which I've been told is also a good thing.
> 
> I've been very frustrated by the care I've had so far - I've lost count of the numbers of different doctors I've seen and have to explain my situation again every time as they invariably get something crucial wrong. Seeing my actual consultant today for the first since all this happened and have a very long list of questions!
> 
> I tried to have a read back on what I've missed but there is just too much. I hope everyone else is having a better time and managing to enjoy their pregnancy.
> 
> Rach xx

Rach, thank goodness I had been missing you. We have been thinking of you. Good luck with keeping the babies in there until 32 weeks. Im glad that they are still okay in there and your little twin is a right little fighter! But Oh how frustrating for you to have to keep repeating yourself to the Dr's - good luck with the consultant today. :hugs: My siblings (twins) were born at 29 weeks and are healthy adults today. 


My friend finally had her baby at just after 9pm last night - forceps delivery in the end. He is absolutely beautiful and I want my baby now! At the same time im scared by how unprepared I am for her.

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Im sat at work like a zombie! So tired. It also sucks that my OH had a day off work and ive gotta be here rather than be at home. Boo!

Awww i want a doll to feed and change its nappy lol.i certainly could do with the practice.....


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls!

I havent had chance to catch up on all posts from yesterday so hope I havent missed too much?

I had mw yesterday afternoon and I'm measuring 28cm so spot on :thumbup: Ava is laying transverse now so maybe in a few weeks she'll turn head down. MW said not to worry til 36 weeks as if she's not head down by then they will start discussing exercises and turning etc. 

Didnt have my anti d in the end - she said it's a good job I brought it up though because she said that the hospital were supposed to write to me about my anti d appt they do at the antenatal clinic there grr! Leeds NHS Trust are a nightmare!! She managed to book me in an appt for next Tuesday at 3pm though and my boss said to take the afternoon off so that was nice of him! 

Got another HIP grant form so sending that off today hopefully it'll be in my account very soon! 

Got to listen to Ava's hb and it was 136bpm and mw said she sounds very happy so all good! 

A friend from the forum (and one of my bump buddy's Starcrossed) bless her accidentally let slip Ava's name eeek! I didnt see it til 2 hours later so hoping no one else did too- hopefully people will have been a bit confused if they did see it not realising that's her name lol! She apologised though bless her! These things happen hey?! 

I'm going to delete Ava's name from my signature though just in case anyone comes across the forum that I know 

xx


----------



## Mizze

ducky1502 said:


> Im sat at work like a zombie! So tired. It also sucks that my OH had a day off work and ive gotta be here rather than be at home. Boo!
> 
> Awww i want a doll to feed and change its nappy lol.*i certainly could do with the practice.*....

You and me both hon!



Nessicle said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> I havent had chance to catch up on all posts from yesterday so hope I havent missed too much?
> 
> I had mw yesterday afternoon and I'm measuring 28cm so spot on :thumbup: Ava is laying transverse now so maybe in a few weeks she'll turn head down. MW said not to worry til 36 weeks as if she's not head down by then they will start discussing exercises and turning etc.
> 
> Didnt have my anti d in the end - she said it's a good job I brought it up though because she said that the hospital were supposed to write to me about my anti d appt they do at the antenatal clinic there grr! Leeds NHS Trust are a nightmare!! She managed to book me in an appt for next Tuesday at 3pm though and my boss said to take the afternoon off so that was nice of him!
> 
> Got another HIP grant form so sending that off today hopefully it'll be in my account very soon!
> 
> Got to listen to Ava's hb and it was 136bpm and mw said she sounds very happy so all good!
> 
> A friend from the forum (and one of my bump buddy's Starcrossed) bless her accidentally let slip Ava's name eeek! I didnt see it til 2 hours later so hoping no one else did too- hopefully people will have been a bit confused if they did see it not realising that's her name lol! She apologised though bless her! These things happen hey?!
> 
> I'm going to delete Ava's name from my signature though just in case anyone comes across the forum that I know
> 
> xx

Glad all went well for your appointment :happydance: mine is next Tuesday - Good to know Ava is all tucked up well and comfortable in there. :) Ooops about the name -its a risk we all take though I think. MIL doesnt want to know the sex of the baby but she is the only one who doesnt - if we get to the birth without her finding it out it will be a miracle!

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Raquel have just seen your post quoted by the other ladies though and keeping everything crossed that the babies get to 32 weeks and can be safely delivered, we'll be thinking of you hun! It is a pain having to constantly repeat everything! Bet you're sick of going over it all! :flower:

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Mizze! Yeah these things happen, she wasnt to know bless her! 

Man I'm sooo over work now, thinking I might bring my mat leave forward to 35 weeks (37 weeks but 2 weeks annual leave) cos I dont know how long I can carry on feeling this tired! xx


----------



## Xaviersmom

hopefully2 said:


> Had a bit of a moment this morning when i realised i and a few of us are down to single figures for the weeks...... 9 weeks to go!!!!!.......and thats if we go right up to due date!! We are full term in 6 weeks....!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> **************BREATHE********************
> 
> Really got to get moving on getting organised!!

That is sort of scary... and exciting.. 

Oh Rach! We ad been wondering about you! GLad the little ones are hanging in there! Take it very easy and keep us posted!

DH's SILs aren't going to be able to make my shower and dropped a present off to DH yesterday. They got together and got us the carseat we wanted! :happydance: Even tho DH was involved in picking the model out, he didn't realize how huge a gift it was. This was one of those things I was expecting us to buy after the shower. I have awesome SILs :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Just gunna put me bump pic on and then ill catch up!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Heres my 31 week bump!!! Cant believe i only have 9 weeks left and only 6 weeks untill im full term!!! :happydance::happydance::wacko:
Ive put my 20 week o0ne on too for comparion!


----------



## Nessicle

Aww that's ace Xaviersmom!! 

Hopefully that is scary! Bubs will be full term in under 60 days that's well scary! he he xx


----------



## Nessicle

Fabulous bump Kerrieann!! You still look so slim too you jammy sod!!xx


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> Heres my 31 week bump!!! Cant believe i only have 9 weeks left and only 6 weeks untill im full term!!! :happydance::happydance::wacko:
> Ive put my 20 week o0ne on too for comparion!
> 
> View attachment 120884
> 
> 
> View attachment 120885

Wow - Kerrieann thats a great looking bump! 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Lovely bump kerrie! i feel shit again, so might do one later!
Nearly fainted in morrisons AGAIN! :(


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrie u look great!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Chloe did you call the hospital? I really think you should hun x


----------



## mummyclo

My auntie is coming over, and the hospital said it doesn't sound serious and to wait till my mw appt :shrug:
She said "why are you shopping!? You should be resting!" to which i replyed, i can't do nothing :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

She's right chloe you should be resting it'll make you feel worse! order stuff online and stay home lady! 

I would've still called the hospital to be honest if I still felt so rotten cos I'm impatient lol xx


----------



## mummyclo

The hospital were the ones who said, see your midwife :shrug:
I dunno its probably nothing :)


----------



## Nessicle

hmm I think that's really poor - hopefully it is nothing, sure it is but still if you're almost passing out everything you attempt to do something it's more than worrying for you hun!xx


----------



## lozzy21

Hi girls,

Finished another 24 hour shift and decided to go to my mams for a bath, she has a massive corner bath that can fit two people in. When i get there my angelcare monitor is waiting for me :D I then go out with my Grandparents for a few hours and my Grandma thinks iv lost weight :D and then when i get home there is a leaflet saying something is waiting for me at the post office and i think its my wipes :happydance:

So im in a good mood today lol


----------



## mummyclo

Lozzy, what do you do? A 24 hr shift sounds awful! :(


----------



## lozzy21

Im a support worker for adults with learning disabilitys.


So here's my latest pic. The one in the gray dress is my 26 weeks for comparason.

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0822.jpg

and 28 weeks

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0827.jpg


----------



## Nessicle

Bloody hell Lozzy that's sprung right out hasnt it?! What a difference from two weeks ago! Digby is getting big now!! 

24 hour shift?! I think I'd die doing that! 

I've brought my maternity leave forward a week so starting at 37 weeks instead of 38 and have two weeks annual leave to take before that so I finish in 6 weeks :happydance: x


----------



## mummyclo

WOw that has got a lot bigger quickly Lozzy! :)
Thats good news about your mat leave Ness! :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

I know im starting to feel big now, i keep nocking my bump when going round shops :dohh:

Sorry to rub it in ness but i finish work in 2 weeks and 5 days:D


----------



## Xaviersmom

mummyclo said:


> Lovely bump kerrie! i feel shit again, so might do one later!
> Nearly fainted in morrisons AGAIN! :(

I'm going to suggest you not go tehre anymore  On a more serious note.. get hormonal and force some answers.

I had a bunch of apples sitting in my kitchen that needed dealing with. I made a huge pot of applesauce this morning, now I'm resting and trying to figure out how to store it :)


----------



## ducky1502

Glad u managed to bring ur mat leave forward ness. 5wks of relaxing before bubs arrives. My maternity pay is prob going to start in 3 wks but i will still be working until about 37wks. Luckily its a very stress free job.

Wow lozzy your bump is impressive :)


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> I know im starting to feel big now, i keep nocking my bump when going round shops :dohh:
> 
> Sorry to rub it in ness but i finish work in 2 weeks and 5 days:D

:finger: :haha: just kidding lozzy I'm just jealous! 

tbh in your line of work with it being more manual and shifts I dont blame you! At least in the last few weeks I can sit on my arse at work and stare in to space for most of it :rofl: 



ducky1502 said:


> Glad u managed to bring ur mat leave forward ness. 5wks of relaxing before bubs arrives. My maternity pay is prob going to start in 3 wks but i will still be working until about 37wks. Luckily its a very stress free job.

thanks honey, I think its just the fact I havent slept properly in so long now that it's starting to take it's toll and I feel stretched and sore and public transport is no fun and it'll get worse as the weather gets worse. I'd start it sooner if I could but it'd mean less time with baby as I'm coming back to work after 9 months :cry:


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> I know im starting to feel big now, i keep nocking my bump when going round shops :dohh:
> 
> Sorry to rub it in ness but i finish work in 2 weeks and 5 days:D

Lozzy - great bump - bubs has really grown in two weeks!




Xaviersmom said:


> I had a bunch of apples sitting in my kitchen that needed dealing with. I made a huge pot of applesauce this morning, now I'm resting and trying to figure out how to store it :)

Xaviersmum - you are a domestic goddess! 



Nessicle said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I know im starting to feel big now, i keep nocking my bump when going round shops :dohh:
> 
> Sorry to rub it in ness but i finish work in 2 weeks and 5 days:D
> 
> :finger: :haha: just kidding lozzy I'm just jealous!
> 
> tbh in your line of work with it being more manual and shifts I dont blame you! At least in the last few weeks I can sit on my arse at work and stare in to space for most of it :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Glad u managed to bring ur mat leave forward ness. 5wks of relaxing before bubs arrives. My maternity pay is prob going to start in 3 wks but i will still be working until about 37wks. Luckily its a very stress free job.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks honey, I think its just the fact I havent slept properly in so long now that it's starting to take it's toll and I feel stretched and sore and public transport is no fun and it'll get worse as the weather gets worse. I'd start it sooner if I could but it'd mean less time with baby as I'm coming back to work after 9 months :cry:Click to expand...

God yes, Lozzy if I had to do 24 hr shifts I think I would have caved in completely by now. 
Ness - good to know you have brought your mat leave forward a week - you have a nasty long commute to get through not just a day's work. 

I am back in work tomorrow :( but only for 2 days before the weekend! I then have 4 weeks and im off on accrued holiday for 5 weeks before mat leave starts so 22 working days left only! :happydance::happydance:

Am feeling very pleased with myself as have bought a lovely purple bag in Debenhams sale for my birthday off DH - https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...1_10001_089010393753_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Women its actually a nicer purple than the picture shows and its got a long shoulder strap that will go across the body - for the first time ever I thought "ooh I will need one to strap across me if im pushing a pram rather than one over my shoulder" Weird to think of but exciting! 

Also I have planned and sorted dinner, run various errands AND done DH's books for last financial year. Unfortunately I cant give them to the tax accountant as I need to askDH a few questions first. I should get this years stuff up to date but frankly cant be arsed to do that ive been doing his books since 11am - talk about a busmans holiday! 

Ive eaten like a complete pig today and am now suffering for it. Any one had those Mikado chocolate stick thingies - very moreish. What with those, the chocolate orange digestives, monster munch and two bowls of cereal this moning - oh and a fudge cake bar im getting serious acid reflux - yuck - good think I picked up my Gaviscon prescriptions this morning. 

Chloe - are you feeling better? 

Mizze


----------



## ducky1502

Boo to public transport! Cant be fun when you are pregnant.


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Nikki has she got accessories for her doll, like change mat, nappies, car seat etc? My sis lil girl whos a similar age was the same when my sis was pregnant, so she got her to "change" her babys bum and bath her etc so she could join in when her brother arrived, i think it defo worked and shes brill with him now :happydance:


My parents did this with me when my brother was born!! Much to the point when my brother was only a few weeks old I gave him my dollys bottle because he was crying and mum wondered what I had done to him!


----------



## - Butterfly -

raquel1980 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I wonder if you all remember me?? Haven't been around in ages....have had a very difficult few weeks with baby's. My waters started leaking around one of the baby's 3 weeks ago - they couldn't find anything at the time so sent me home after giving me steroids for baby's lungs and said that it was urinary incontinence or excessive discharge (nice) - I knew it wasn't either though as the smell was so weird and discharge is never just water. Anyway about a week and a half ago I had a pretty big gush of fluid and went back to the delivery suite where they confirmed by speculum exam that my waters had indeed gone. I was started on antibiotics and told that I would have to be transferred to another hospital as they couldn't look after baby's born before 32 weeks. So in the middle of the night I got woken up and taken on my own in an ambulance to a hospital 50 miles away - I was so scared! I stayed there for the rest of the week but they then decided to let me go home as I hadn't had any contractions or signs of infection. I'm now at home, being monitored at the Day Assessment Unit and desperately hoping I can make it to 32 weeks - I'm currently 30+2 and 11th October (when I hit 32 weeks) seems forever away.
> 
> Waters have gone around the smaller twin who never had much fluid anyway - not sure if that's better as she's used to not having a lot and also she's not the leading twin which I've been told is also a good thing.
> 
> I've been very frustrated by the care I've had so far - I've lost count of the numbers of different doctors I've seen and have to explain my situation again every time as they invariably get something crucial wrong. Seeing my actual consultant today for the first since all this happened and have a very long list of questions!
> 
> I tried to have a read back on what I've missed but there is just too much. I hope everyone else is having a better time and managing to enjoy their pregnancy.
> 
> Rach xx

 Aww Rach quite a few ask on a regular basis how you are. So glad you've come on to update us. Sorry you're having a rough time and hope that your twins hang in there until 32 weeks. :hugs:



Kerrieann said:


> Heres my 31 week bump!!! Cant believe i only have 9 weeks left and only 6 weeks untill im full term!!! :happydance::happydance::wacko:
> Ive put my 20 week o0ne on too for comparion!
> 
> View attachment 120884
> 
> 
> View attachment 120885

 beautiful beautiful :kiss:



lozzy21 said:


> Im a support worker for adults with learning disabilitys.
> 
> 
> So here's my latest pic. The one in the gray dress is my 26 weeks for comparason.
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0822.jpg
> 
> and 28 weeks
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0827.jpg

 Aww Lozzy your bump really has grown! I know what you mean about bumping into things!! :dohh:



Nessicle said:


> Bloody hell Lozzy that's sprung right out hasnt it?! What a difference from two weeks ago! Digby is getting big now!!
> 
> 24 hour shift?! I think I'd die doing that!
> 
> I've brought my maternity leave forward a week so starting at 37 weeks instead of 38 and have two weeks annual leave to take before that so I finish in 6 weeks :happydance: x

 yay well done on changing your leaving date :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Lovely bag Mizze. xx

Been a busy day today - been sorting out lots of paperwork and trying to tidy up. Off to my sisters for dinner tonight so it will be nice to not have to cook.

One more sleep until our 3d scan - can't flipping wait. It's at 6.45pm tomorrow!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

Aww yey for your scan tomorrow! :)
Wish i could see my LO before he comes out, but its too late now :(


----------



## lozzy21

Yey my wipes are here:happydance: I cant wait to use them.



Need to go to asda tonight, think i should get cake as a reward for going, what you think?


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> Lovely bag Mizze. xx
> 
> Been a busy day today - been sorting out lots of paperwork and trying to tidy up. Off to my sisters for dinner tonight so it will be nice to not have to cook.
> 
> One more sleep until our 3d scan - can't flipping wait. It's at 6.45pm tomorrow!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Aww that'll be nice! What she cooking do you know??

Ooo exciting!! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Yey my wipes are here:happydance: I cant wait to use them.
> 
> 
> 
> Need to go to asda tonight, think i should get cake as a reward for going, what you think?

Definately! 



Butterfly - said:


> Lovely bag Mizze. xx
> 
> Been a busy day today - been sorting out lots of paperwork and trying to tidy up. Off to my sisters for dinner tonight so it will be nice to not have to cook.
> 
> *One more sleep until our 3d scan - can't flipping wait. It's at 6.45pm tomorrow!! *

*

Yay! 

Mizze*


----------



## xkirstyx

gorg bumps girls :D lozzy ur mad i dunno how u can work 24hrs!!! defo get urself a cake :D xxxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

lozzy21 said:


> Yey my wipes are here:happydance: I cant wait to use them.
> 
> 
> 
> Need to go to asda tonight, think i should get cake as a reward for going, what you think?

Only if I can get a cake for goin to Tesco?? :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

nikki-lou25 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Yey my wipes are here:happydance: I cant wait to use them.
> 
> 
> 
> Need to go to asda tonight, think i should get cake as a reward for going, what you think?
> 
> Only if I can get a cake for goin to Tesco?? :haha:Click to expand...

Of course!

Im dredding OH coming home, hes been to have his hair cut and i know its going to be to short for my liking :(


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> Boo to public transport! Cant be fun when you are pregnant.

No it's sweaty, smelly and crowded and the bumps and potholes are horrible! ugh! lol 



lozzy21 said:


> Yey my wipes are here:happydance: I cant wait to use them.
> 
> Need to go to asda tonight, think i should get cake as a reward for going, what you think?

yay!! These are the reusable ones aren't they? You'll have to let us know how you get on with them when you get to use them! 

Damn right get a cake lol! 

Butterfly- yay for 3D scan can't wait to see your piccies!! 

Mizze yay for mat leave! Bet you've had like no time off at all if you've accrued 5 weeks annual leave! We only get 20 days a year so 4 weeks but I got an extra 3 days this year as I've been here 6 years !


----------



## spencerbear

Its been quite quiet on here today!! :haha:

Rach - Nice to hear from you...hopefully they will sit tight for another couple of weeks for you.

Mizze - I see you got that bag, it is lovely.

Lozzy - Of course you deserve cake for doing the shopping,

Ive got my scan tomorrow afternoon, never know baby might show me what it is......but really just hoping my fluid levels are ok, fingers crossed x

chicken dippers, chips and sweet and sour sauce for me tonight yummy.


----------



## lozzy21

Yer there reusable ones, there just like a facecloth which you could use if you wanted to do it on the cheep but you get the wet bags and things with the set i got.


----------



## lozzy21

Dont like his hair. Too short :(


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Boo to public transport! Cant be fun when you are pregnant.
> 
> No it's sweaty, smelly and crowded and the bumps and potholes are horrible! ugh! lol
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Yey my wipes are here:happydance: I cant wait to use them.
> 
> Need to go to asda tonight, think i should get cake as a reward for going, what you think?Click to expand...
> 
> yay!! These are the reusable ones aren't they? You'll have to let us know how you get on with them when you get to use them!
> 
> Damn right get a cake lol!
> 
> Butterfly- yay for 3D scan can't wait to see your piccies!!
> 
> *Mizze yay for mat leave! Bet you've had like no time off at all if you've accrued 5 weeks annual leave! We only get 20 days a year so 4 weeks but I got an extra 3 days this year as I've been here 6 years *!Click to expand...

Actually its next years annual leave that I will accrue during mat leave, that im using up from Nov! Im currently using the last day of this years AL today (and you are right we havent had a holiday this year) My next years leave starts Nov 1st and since I will be taking a year off for mat leave my mat leave dates would be mid Dec 2010 to mid Dec 2011- by which point my leave year would have finished (Have I lost you yet!). You can only carry forward 5 days of AL into the next year so if I didnt take it at the start of the year then id lose 20 days - not happening!! Its just lucky timing actually! :) So I go off (I think) from 1st Nov 2010 to mid Dec 2011!!! Of course we will be paupers by that point but we have been saving hard to make the year off possible. 



lozzy21 said:


> Yer there reusable ones, there just like a facecloth which you could use if you wanted to do it on the cheep but you get the wet bags and things with the set i got.

Oh yes I meant to thank you for giving me the link for those Lozzy. 

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

lozzy-pics? im nosey lol


----------



## Mizze

spencerbear said:


> Its been quite quiet on here today!! :haha:
> 
> Rach - Nice to hear from you...hopefully they will sit tight for another couple of weeks for you.
> 
> Mizze - I see you got that bag, it is lovely.
> 
> Lozzy - Of course you deserve cake for doing the shopping,
> 
> *Ive got my scan tomorrow afternoon, never know baby might show me what it is......but really just hoping my fluid levels are ok, fingers crossed *x
> 
> chicken dippers, chips and sweet and sour sauce for me tonight yummy.

Hope that goes well for you.

Grilled chicken salad & chips for tea - with coleslaw and stuff with the salad. Yummmmmmm. 

Its actually quite nice here now, I thought the heavens were falling in this morning the rain was so heavy. Its very chilly though - Autumn is definatly here. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

nikki-lou25 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Yey my wipes are here:happydance: I cant wait to use them.
> 
> 
> 
> Need to go to asda tonight, think i should get cake as a reward for going, what you think?
> 
> Only if I can get a cake for goin to Tesco?? :haha:Click to expand...

I meant to get one for me in Tesco this morning (actually I wanted a doughnut) but I had baby brain and forgot!! :(

Nevermind I raided DH's stock of Mikado's instead. 11 cals per stick - Im not sure you are supposed to eat them all in one go however.....

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

lozzy21 said:


> Yey my wipes are here:happydance: I cant wait to use them.
> 
> 
> 
> Need to go to asda tonight, think i should get cake as a reward for going, what you think?

 yay for getting the wipes. ABSOLUTELY get a cake!! 



sammiwry said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bag Mizze. xx
> 
> Been a busy day today - been sorting out lots of paperwork and trying to tidy up. Off to my sisters for dinner tonight so it will be nice to not have to cook.
> 
> One more sleep until our 3d scan - can't flipping wait. It's at 6.45pm tomorrow!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Aww that'll be nice! What she cooking do you know??
> 
> Ooo exciting!! Cant wait to see pics!Click to expand...

Thanks hun. Not sure what she is cooking but it'll be yummy!! just waiting for DH to get out of the shower so we can go!! :hugs:


nikki-lou25 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Yey my wipes are here:happydance: I cant wait to use them.
> 
> 
> 
> Need to go to asda tonight, think i should get cake as a reward for going, what you think?
> 
> Only if I can get a cake for goin to Tesco?? :haha:Click to expand...

 Yes Nikki - get cake!! :hugs:



spencerbear said:


> Its been quite quiet on here today!! :haha:
> 
> Rach - Nice to hear from you...hopefully they will sit tight for another couple of weeks for you.
> 
> Mizze - I see you got that bag, it is lovely.
> 
> Lozzy - Of course you deserve cake for doing the shopping,
> 
> Ive got my scan tomorrow afternoon, never know baby might show me what it is......but really just hoping my fluid levels are ok, fingers crossed x
> 
> chicken dippers, chips and sweet and sour sauce for me tonight yummy.

 Good luck for your scan tomorrow! 



lozzy21 said:


> Dont like his hair. Too short :(

 :dohh:


----------



## lozzy21

Il take a pic when we have finished tea


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm in need of advice/opinions. 

DH brother is getting married in Cyprus in September. Over the weekend the majority of his family has been and booked for 2 weeks in Cyprus so they can attend the wedding. So we enquired as to which hotel and cost etc. His SIL advised us that its £2200 all inclusive in a 4* hotel but they stayed there earlier in the year and she only thought it was 'alright'!!

The issue we have is that we are now a one income family. I said I could save my Maternity Allowance for the full 39 weeks and that will pay for us to go. But I feel reluctant on paying that much for a hotel that's only alright. We pay that amount of money to go to the Dominican Republic which is SUPERB!! I know it's his brother's wedding but we've done a search on the internet and even self catering apartments are coming out at £1000 so we'd probably spend nearon on the £2k after food and drinks anyway :dohh:

At the moment we have no money so I think we should be saving the MA for rainy day and also it is likely that DH will be needing a new work van next year.

Am I being too practical??!! :shrug:


----------



## Mizze

Thats a tricky one Butterfly - can you perhaps go for 1 not two weeks? It might be nice to be in the same hotel as everyone else even if it isnt the best one. Though 1 person's 'alright' might be anothers 'very nice'

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Well when I got home from work I decided sod hoovering tonight, I'll do it tomorrow. Well I gave in and quickly hoovered 1 room (have to hoover a lot because of our malting dog) and now here I am all puffed out because I've just finished hoovering the entire house!!

I've got a couple of mini sticky toffee puddings for tonight, with custard :) yum! Never liked these until I got pregnant. Think I might he SUPER lazy tonight and just have some cereal for dinner.


----------



## WILSMUM

i don't think so hun - 2k is an awful lot of money esp if yr a 1 income famikly with no savings!!


I can't remember who it was that was saying about taking there next yrs annual leave now cause u can't carry it over to next year but with DS I took a years mat leave, obv accruing AL during that time and then i decided not to go back to work when my mat leave ran out and I got payed for the holiday i'd accrued and not used while on mat leave.


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> I havent had chance to catch up on all posts from yesterday so hope I havent missed too much?
> 
> I had mw yesterday afternoon and I'm measuring 28cm so spot on :thumbup: Ava is laying transverse now so maybe in a few weeks she'll turn head down. MW said not to worry til 36 weeks as if she's not head down by then they will start discussing exercises and turning etc.
> 
> Didnt have my anti d in the end - she said it's a good job I brought it up though because she said that the hospital were supposed to write to me about my anti d appt they do at the antenatal clinic there grr! Leeds NHS Trust are a nightmare!! She managed to book me in an appt for next Tuesday at 3pm though and my boss said to take the afternoon off so that was nice of him!
> 
> Got another HIP grant form so sending that off today hopefully it'll be in my account very soon!
> 
> Got to listen to Ava's hb and it was 136bpm and mw said she sounds very happy so all good!
> 
> A friend from the forum (and one of my bump buddy's Starcrossed) bless her accidentally let slip Ava's name eeek! I didnt see it til 2 hours later so hoping no one else did too- hopefully people will have been a bit confused if they did see it not realising that's her name lol! She apologised though bless her! These things happen hey?!
> 
> I'm going to delete Ava's name from my signature though just in case anyone comes across the forum that I know
> 
> xx

I thought that when i saw it on facebook"hmm wasn't she keeping her name on the shhh"


Kerrieann said:


> Heres my 31 week bump!!! Cant believe i only have 9 weeks left and only 6 weeks untill im full term!!! :happydance::happydance::wacko:
> Ive put my 20 week o0ne on too for comparion!
> 
> View attachment 120884
> 
> 
> View attachment 120885

Lovely bump Kerri, i have done my pics today too, will put them up in a min :)
Your looking very neat!!


lozzy21 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Finished another 24 hour shift and decided to go to my mams for a bath, she has a massive corner bath that can fit two people in. When i get there my angelcare monitor is waiting for me :D I then go out with my Grandparents for a few hours and my Grandma thinks iv lost weight :D and then when i get home there is a leaflet saying something is waiting for me at the post office and i think its my wipes :happydance:
> 
> So im in a good mood today lol

 sounds like a hectic but good day :)



lozzy21 said:


> Im a support worker for adults with learning disabilitys.
> 
> 
> So here's my latest pic. The one in the gray dress is my 26 weeks for comparason.
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0822.jpg
> 
> and 28 weeks
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0827.jpg

Wow grat bump, its really grown, thats gotta still be a lil bum :)


lozzy21 said:


> I know im starting to feel big now, i keep nocking my bump when going round shops :dohh:
> 
> Sorry to rub it in ness but i finish work in 2 weeks and 5 days:D

heheh i do this everytime i open the fridge i forget i have a bump!


- Butterfly - said:


> Lovely bag Mizze. xx
> 
> Been a busy day today - been sorting out lots of paperwork and trying to tidy up. Off to my sisters for dinner tonight so it will be nice to not have to cook.
> 
> One more sleep until our 3d scan - can't flipping wait. It's at 6.45pm tomorrow!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Cant wait to see pics :thumbup:


lozzy21 said:


> Yey my wipes are here:happydance: I cant wait to use them.
> 
> 
> 
> Need to go to asda tonight, think i should get cake as a reward for going, what you think?

 now thats not fair, i dont have any :(



lozzy21 said:


> Dont like his hair. Too short :(

I have to force dh to get his done, he ends up looking like mr.whippy


- Butterfly - said:


> I'm in need of advice/opinions.
> 
> DH brother is getting married in Cyprus in September. Over the weekend the majority of his family has been and booked for 2 weeks in Cyprus so they can attend the wedding. So we enquired as to which hotel and cost etc. His SIL advised us that its £2200 all inclusive in a 4* hotel but they stayed there earlier in the year and she only thought it was 'alright'!!
> 
> The issue we have is that we are now a one income family. I said I could save my Maternity Allowance for the full 39 weeks and that will pay for us to go. But I feel reluctant on paying that much for a hotel that's only alright. We pay that amount of money to go to the Dominican Republic which is SUPERB!! I know it's his brother's wedding but we've done a search on the internet and even self catering apartments are coming out at £1000 so we'd probably spend nearon on the £2k after food and drinks anyway :dohh:
> 
> At the moment we have no money so I think we should be saving the MA for rainy day and also it is likely that DH will be needing a new work van next year.
> 
> Am I being too practical??!! :shrug:

could you maybe share a villa with some others ?

We have been looking at the holidays again!
Think we have sorted where were going just have to see if we book it and going to make a definate decision when ds goes to bed tonight i think :)


----------



## lozzy21

Ok so here is a pic of his last week/week before in his bloody babygrow.

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0821.jpg

And this is him tonight,

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0831.jpg


----------



## cho

29+5


----------



## xkirstyx

gorg bump hunny! and lozzy i like it hun will just be a shock coz ur so used to seeing it long!


----------



## mummyclo

I will do a pic tomorrow, if i find the camera!
Feeling tired now, might go to bed shortly.
Hope everyone is good :)
x


----------



## mummyclo

Lovely slim bump Charlotte! Jealous! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

I shall do some new bump pics tomorrow after my mw appointment!


----------



## Mizze

xkirstyx said:


> gorg bump hunny! and lozzy i like it hun will just be a shock coz ur so used to seeing it long!

Kirsty Ive just seen your post on Gemabee's thread about not being paid!!!- are you okay. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I cant think how your work can get away with that! I gave Gemabee this link 

https://www.workingfamilies.org.uk/...arers/pregnancy-maternity-and-paternity-leave

they are an organisation who might be able to help - and they have a helpline number - on the website. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

c.holdway said:


> 29+5

Charlotte - DH has just seen your Bump and is most impressed!! Me too -its a great looking bump!

He doesnt quite understand why we all love posting and looking at bump pics mind but he thought yours was very good
:rofl:

Mizze x


----------



## ducky1502

Love your bump charlotte :)


----------



## lozzy21

Im jelouse of all your bumps, there all so round.


----------



## lozzy21

Ok maybe i shouldent have had that cake and custard or the ginger beer. Heartburn sucks!


----------



## ducky1502

I was wondering if you could give me your opinion.......

I'm going to see family in october who live about 4hours away. I will be 33/34wks at the time and we're only going for 2 days. Do you think I should pack a mini hospital bag JUST in case?! Or is that just being silly? I don't mean the full works, just some basics. :shrug:


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> I was wondering if you could give me your opinion.......
> 
> I'm going to see family in october who live about 4hours away. I will be 33/34wks at the time and we're only going for 2 days. Do you think I should pack a mini hospital bag JUST in case?! Or is that just being silly? I don't mean the full works, just some basics. :shrug:

I would take one anyway, but thats what I would do personally ..... I am just a bit of a worrier :wacko:


----------



## mrsbling

Hope you are all well 

I have been off work ill today, as he I reflux all night which made me sick, and then I had major stomach ache.... so i didnt get any sleep. So I spent all day in bed 

I am going back too bed again now :sleep:, to see if I can catch up so I can go back to work tomorrow - although DH would be happier if I stayed at home tomorrow - but I wont know how I will feel until my alarm goes off in the morning, so will make the decision then x


----------



## lozzy21

I wouldent but im convinced im going to need to be induced cos il end up being overdue.


----------



## xkirstyx

[/QUOTE]

Kirsty Ive just seen your post on Gemabee's thread about not being paid!!!- are you okay. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I cant think how your work can get away with that! I gave Gemabee this link 

https://www.workingfamilies.org.uk/...arers/pregnancy-maternity-and-paternity-leave

they are an organisation who might be able to help - and they have a helpline number - on the website. 

Mizze xx[/QUOTE]

thanks hunny im ok now was just a big shock at the time, i cant get it coz i need to get atleast £95 a week and i was only getting £90 from going back after mat leave with jack, iv looked everything up and all i can go is apply for mat leave through job center and its the same reson they cant pay my ssp so i need to try claim that back aswell. im glad i have jacks CTC otherwise i would be living off £7 this month!!


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> I wouldent but im convinced im going to need to be induced cos il end up being overdue.

Same or end up having a c-sect :(


----------



## xkirstyx

how long did it take for everyones HIP grant to come through? i send mine off 3weeks ago on fri, with jack i had it in 9days, should i be worried and phone or wait till end of week and phone next week?


----------



## lozzy21

I had mine back in 2 weeks but it can take up to 4


----------



## sammiwry

I sent mine off 2 weeks ago sat and still not received it yet


----------



## Pixxie

Hi all, just checking in! Hope everyone is well :flower: 

Had a midwife appointment today, was a different one to usual. I told her about what happened with the last midwife with my anti-d and missed appointment and she was really annoyed. Apparently this midwife has been messing loads up recently and she said 'well you shouldn't be seeing her again' whoops I think I got her sacked :wacko: Anyway fundal height is spot on, she had a feel of my belly and was very impressed that I'm 'all baby' but LO obviously didn't like being prodded and kicked her :haha: but she is head down :thumbup: 

She also brought my anti-d forward to next week for me and give me a phone number to get some extra anti-natal classes that concentrate on natural birthing, breathing techniques, water birth and hypnobirthing. So much happier with my midwife now :) 

xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Shit, i was ment to go have bloods done last week before my midwife app tomorrow. Bugger.

For any one who is feeling drained and has stoped taking the prenatals, i deffinatly recomend taking them again. Iv only been taking mine since monday but im starting to feel loads better.


----------



## sammiwry

Talking of being drained, how much sleep does everyone get before they have to wake up for the loo or what ever else?


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hey everyone!!

Hope you're all ok, i know some of you guys have been ill, hoping you all feel better soon, sending lots of hugs! xxxx

I still have NO EFFING KITCHEN. I want to MURDER someone!! Hubby has gone to get nandos for dinner. I'm just SO irritated. I ordered my ocado delivery the other day too thinking the kitchen would be done and id have loads of space to put all my stuff away, but nope!! No such luck!! I couldnt cancel the order, so my delivery is due to come any minute now and i have nowhere to put it all, its all going to have to stay in bags in another room and the fresh stuff ill put in my manky old fridge even though there is no space in there at all for anything. I have now been told by friday it will all be done. I'm not holding my breath. Because of how much of a sty my place is and there are boxes and appliances EVERYWHERE, ive had to cancel delivery of my nursery items that were supposed to be coming tomorrow to next thrusday instead. This whole thing is just pissing me offffffffff!!

But i had my 28 week scan yesterday and all was perfecto :) Girly is 2lb 6oz, boy is 2lb 3oz, both of their thigh bones are near enough the same measurments, so it seems they are growing at a very similar rate and the midwife said they are growing as they should be. So that at least made me very happy!!

:D xx


----------



## Pixxie

sammiwry said:


> Talking of being drained, how much sleep does everyone get before they have to wake up for the loo or what ever else?

An hour or 2 at most! Drives me mad... 



Nut_Shake said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Hope you're all ok, i know some of you guys have been ill, hoping you all feel better soon, sending lots of hugs! xxxx
> 
> I still have NO EFFING KITCHEN. I want to MURDER someone!! Hubby has gone to get nandos for dinner. I'm just SO irritated. I ordered my ocado delivery the other day too thinking the kitchen would be done and id have loads of space to put all my stuff away, but nope!! No such luck!! I couldnt cancel the order, so my delivery is due to come any minute now and i have nowhere to put it all, its all going to have to stay in bags in another room and the fresh stuff ill put in my manky old fridge even though there is no space in there at all for anything. I have now been told by friday it will all be done. I'm not holding my breath. Because of how much of a sty my place is and there are boxes and appliances EVERYWHERE, ive had to cancel delivery of my nursery items that were supposed to be coming tomorrow to next thrusday instead. This whole thing is just pissing me offffffffff!!
> 
> But i had my 28 week scan yesterday and all was perfecto :) Girly is 2lb 6oz, boy is 2lb 3oz, both of their thigh bones are near enough the same measurments, so it seems they are growing at a very similar rate and the midwife said they are growing as they should be. So that at least made me very happy!!
> 
> :D xx

I can't believe you still don't have a kitchen! You must be so stressed with everyone. Glad to hear the twins are growing well though :) xxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

mrsbling said:


> Hope you are all well
> 
> I have been off work ill today, as he I reflux all night which made me sick, and then I had major stomach ache.... so i didnt get any sleep. So I spent all day in bed
> 
> I am going back too bed again now :sleep:, to see if I can catch up so I can go back to work tomorrow - although DH would be happier if I stayed at home tomorrow - but I wont know how I will feel until my alarm goes off in the morning, so will make the decision then x

Really hope you feel better soon xx



Pixxie said:


> Hi all, just checking in! Hope everyone is well :flower:
> 
> Had a midwife appointment today, was a different one to usual. I told her about what happened with the last midwife with my anti-d and missed appointment and she was really annoyed. Apparently this midwife has been messing loads up recently and she said 'well you shouldn't be seeing her again' whoops I think I got her sacked :wacko: Anyway fundal height is spot on, she had a feel of my belly and was very impressed that I'm 'all baby' but LO obviously didn't like being prodded and kicked her :haha: but she is head down :thumbup:
> 
> She also brought my anti-d forward to next week for me and give me a phone number to get some extra anti-natal classes that concentrate on natural birthing, breathing techniques, water birth and hypnobirthing. So much happier with my midwife now :)
> 
> xxx

Well she shouldnt be messing up then! Glad you saw someone who knew what they were doing and that all is looking great :)



sammiwry said:


> Talking of being drained, how much sleep does everyone get before they have to wake up for the loo or what ever else?

About every hour and a half/2 hours. Toilet trips during the night are so bloody irritating! Its one of the main things i am so excited for to stop once the babies come!


----------



## Kerrieann

c.holdway said:


> 29+5

Great bump hunni, no stretchies yet either :thumbup:



ducky1502 said:


> I was wondering if you could give me your opinion.......
> 
> I'm going to see family in october who live about 4hours away. I will be 33/34wks at the time and we're only going for 2 days. Do you think I should pack a mini hospital bag JUST in case?! Or is that just being silly? I don't mean the full works, just some basics. :shrug:

I personally would, even tho ur unlikely to go into labour it will give you peace of mind "just in case" you never know!! With Jake i actually kept my bags in the car anyway from about 36/37 weeks because we were always going out for days and drives etc!

Ive just got back from the birthing centre as i had to "book in" she had to take all my details from my notes and explained what would happen in an emergency, about hospital transfers etc and has said i can give birth there between 10th november and 12th decemeber :thumbup: They cant take you if you go before 37 weeks or 12 days later then ur edd! Ive got a feeling i will be around 5 days late so should be fine:thumbup:


----------



## till bob

nikki-lou25 said:


> I keep gettin that "OMG where is time going" feeling! I cant wait but also sad that my time alone with Aimee is limited now and her life is going to change forever and she is oblivious. I really do take the time we have together for granted, I will have to share my time soon and sometimes I feel bad on Aimee for that coz she has no idea whats coming! I hope that makes sense to someone and I dont sound crazy!

i totslly understand wat u mean hun i think the same about tilly even tho shes soooo excited about a little sister i dont think she understands that shes here forever xx


xkirstyx said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Forgot to tell you guys that I got a nursing bra and two pairs of knickers by hot milk for 1p on ebay :rofl: brand spanking new! Bra was £35 new and the knickers were £17 each! You don't get much more of a bargain than that!
> 
> wow thats fab!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> omg thats bargin of the year hun xx
> 
> is anyone finding it hard to breath? baby has moved up alot and im finding it really hard to breath :cry:Click to expand...

 yep me hun iv been gettin it a couple of weeks now but i had exactly the same with tilly xx


raquel1980 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I wonder if you all remember me?? Haven't been around in ages....have had a very difficult few weeks with baby's. My waters started leaking around one of the baby's 3 weeks ago - they couldn't find anything at the time so sent me home after giving me steroids for baby's lungs and said that it was urinary incontinence or excessive discharge (nice) - I knew it wasn't either though as the smell was so weird and discharge is never just water. Anyway about a week and a half ago I had a pretty big gush of fluid and went back to the delivery suite where they confirmed by speculum exam that my waters had indeed gone. I was started on antibiotics and told that I would have to be transferred to another hospital as they couldn't look after baby's born before 32 weeks. So in the middle of the night I got woken up and taken on my own in an ambulance to a hospital 50 miles away - I was so scared! I stayed there for the rest of the week but they then decided to let me go home as I hadn't had any contractions or signs of infection. I'm now at home, being monitored at the Day Assessment Unit and desperately hoping I can make it to 32 weeks - I'm currently 30+2 and 11th October (when I hit 32 weeks) seems forever away.
> 
> Waters have gone around the smaller twin who never had much fluid anyway - not sure if that's better as she's used to not having a lot and also she's not the leading twin which I've been told is also a good thing.
> 
> I've been very frustrated by the care I've had so far - I've lost count of the numbers of different doctors I've seen and have to explain my situation again every time as they invariably get something crucial wrong. Seeing my actual consultant today for the first since all this happened and have a very long list of questions!
> 
> I tried to have a read back on what I've missed but there is just too much. I hope everyone else is having a better time and managing to
> Rach xx




c.holdway said:


> 29+5

oh hun lovely to hear from you and keepin my fingers crossed u get to 32 weeks xxx


hi girls hope ur all ok gettin a bit paranoid about my bump now iv seen sum of urs and my friend came round tonite who i havent seen for a few weeks and before i told her wat the midwife said she said ur bump hasnt grown very much has it so ppl r noticing pheebs has got to be ok tho as she kicks and moves alot just need her to have a big growth spurt please havin a major busy week be glad wen tomoros over as goin to stay in a hotel for the weekend for my sis wedding xxxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh and we popped to toysrus on the way back and bought the cotbed matress and bedding!!! Wohoo going to set it all up at the weekend, i cant wait :thumbup: And bought some new drawers and wardrobe for our bedroom fom ikea, lo0ve that place :thumbup:


----------



## xkirstyx

iv started taking my pregnacare yesterday coz iv been feeling so rubbish from having the flu but already starting to feel better i plan on taking them till end of pregnancy now coz with jack i had loads or porbs with blood/iron leavels near the end and ended up with probs in labour so really wanna stop that from happening again


----------



## spencerbear

this is my 28+2 pic
 



Attached Files:







102_0002 (2).jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sammiwry

I've just realised I've lost a week somewhere! I thought I was going to be 28 weeks on Friday but I'm not I'm going to be 29 weeks :S


----------



## spencerbear

sammiwry said:


> I've just realised I've lost a week somewhere! I thought I was going to be 28 weeks on Friday but I'm not I'm going to be 29 weeks :S

Lol x


Morning girls

A nice lazy morning is being had here before i head up the hospital this afternoon. Hope you all have a good day x x


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> 29+5
> 
> Great bump hunni, no stretchies yet either :thumbup:
> 
> You can see my old onesw though and i am not holding much hope as i had none at all till a few days before i gave birth and even then i only had 2 and when he came out i was just covered was well weird!
> 
> I love ikea tooo, we arnt buyimn gour cot till Dylan is here as we just dont have the room at the mo :(Click to expand...


----------



## cho

We need some asdvise, DH mum and Dad are part of like this holiday thing and they get accomodation free, just gotta pay for flights or whatever, so we have decided to use one of there holiday things, so accomodation will be free, they are lovely places, but we cant decide what to do.
We wanna go around may,so bubs will be young.
We cant decide to go here 
https://www.diamondresorts.com/europe/Vilar-do-Golf
In portugal which looks lovely, Dh mum has been there said it was beautiful and brilliant for kids, have kids club, ect, but we have looked at flights which is about 300, plus we would have to hire a car which is 120, plus get bubs a passport :(
So we would be tight for money cos we would have to pay food ect too.
or do we go with this one 
https://www.diamondresorts.com/europe/Pine-Lake-Resort
which we wont have to pay for anything apart from food once were there again has great things for kids, and has some good things around to go to.
We cant decide what we wanna do :(
we know money will be tight to start of with, but prob the only chance were going to get to go abroad for a while cos Brad starts school in september so were only be able to go in school holidays after that which will obviously be over priced, grr hard decisin.

Kerri were you ok booking flights without a name for bubs :shrug:
We thought we wouldnt be able to book till bubs is here ?


----------



## - Butterfly -

:shrug:


Mizze said:


> Thats a tricky one Butterfly - can you perhaps go for 1 not two weeks? It might be nice to be in the same hotel as everyone else even if it isnt the best one. Though 1 person's 'alright' might be anothers 'very nice'
> 
> Mizze xx

Thanks Mizze. One week is still going to cost £1500!! :dohh:



WILSMUM said:


> hun - 2k is an awful lot of money esp if yr a 1 income famikly with no savings!!i don't think so
> 
> 
> I can't remember who it was that was saying about taking there next yrs annual leave now cause u can't carry it over to next year but with DS I took a years mat leave, obv accruing AL during that time and then i decided not to go back to work when my mat leave ran out and I got payed for the holiday i'd accrued and not used while on mat leave.

 That's my thoughts to and chatted with DH and sister last night and it would seem that he feels the same. i think he just feels bad about not attending his brothers wedding. I said if they really wanted EVERYONE to go then they would choose a resort that was less expensive


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning!!

Gorgeous bumps ladies :thumbup:

Lozzy OH hair looks cool :thumbup:

Well I had a nightmare last night. I dreamt we went for our 3d scan and the sonographer said Rosie is a boy so I rang the genetics department and they confirmed that they originally told us wrong :dohh: I hope this dream doesn't come true.

Seriously can't wait until 6.45pm tonight!! :happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Wow Charlotte both places look fantastic. No point in asking me hun I would have trouble choosing too. Practicality over paradise!! xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Charlotte if it was me i would go for the first, its going to be a special holiday so why not make it the best it can be? The other one does look nice too though. We booked baby under the name master abc lol, and going to change it when hes born and we do assport, weve gotta get jake and me a passport too as mines still got my olod name on, going to cost a fortune!!!!

Hows everyone this morning? Me and jake got up at 8.30 but i still feel exausted!


----------



## mummyclo

:cry:
I want to go on holiday :(
Wish i had done it before i got pregnant! :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

I had a dream last night that I had the baby now and she was actually a doll not a baby.... :wacko: 

OH is coming home today so must not get stuck on here, must tidy house :haha: xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

we were fine booking our holiday for bubs aswell just to phone back asap once shes born with name and d.o.b, my laptop is being really slow and wont let me see the hotels :(


----------



## Kerrieann

Chloe we


----------



## Kerrieann

chloe we have gone up a box, jut one left now!!!!!!!!


----------



## cho

thanks girls we have come across another too which looks great so im going to give it a good think for a week i think 
https://www.diamondresorts.com/europe/Royal-Sunset-Beach-Club-Photo-Gallery

Think were prob go for this one as it looks great, and we wont need a car as everything is close :thumbup: The places look great but deans parents dont get there money worth they very rarely use the holiday and they paid 10,000 to get into it and then 700 a year:wacko: to keep it going and its a life time commitment !!!!!


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> chloe we have gone up a box, jut one left now!!!!!!!!

omg!!

I am so scared !!!


----------



## WILSMUM

sammiwry said:


> Talking of being drained, how much sleep does everyone get before they have to wake up for the loo or what ever else?

Well last night i went to the loo last thing before i got into bed was in bed about 10 mins max and had to get up and go for another wee!! Thank god I have an en suite is allI can say! When i was preg with DS the bathroom was downstairs right at the back of the house, was a nightmare! By the time I'd negotiated my way downstairs and through the house, gone to the loo and made my way back to bed I was wide awake! 



c.holdway said:


> We need some asdvise, DH mum and Dad are part of like this holiday thing and they get accomodation free, just gotta pay for flights or whatever, so we have decided to use one of there holiday things, so accomodation will be free, they are lovely places, but we cant decide what to do.
> We wanna go around may,so bubs will be young.
> We cant decide to go here
> https://www.diamondresorts.com/europe/Vilar-do-Golf
> In portugal which looks lovely, Dh mum has been there said it was beautiful and brilliant for kids, have kids club, ect, but we have looked at flights which is about 300, plus we would have to hire a car which is 120, plus get bubs a passport :(
> So we would be tight for money cos we would have to pay food ect too.
> or do we go with this one
> https://www.diamondresorts.com/europe/Pine-Lake-Resort
> which we wont have to pay for anything apart from food once were there again has great things for kids, and has some good things around to go to.
> We cant decide what we wanna do :(
> we know money will be tight to start of with, but prob the only chance were going to get to go abroad for a while cos Brad starts school in september so were only be able to go in school holidays after that which will obviously be over priced, grr hard decisin.
> 
> Kerri were you ok booking flights without a name for bubs :shrug:
> We thought we wouldnt be able to book till bubs is here ?

Wasn't sure if you knew hun but the first year at school (reception) isn't actually compulsory so you could take Bradley out of school during term time no problem.
There always seems to be kids off during term time going on holiday at Wils school, 1 lad was off on holiday last week and he's year 1!


----------



## mummyclo

OMG!! Scared :help:
Only 2 months to go!


----------



## Kerrieann

2 months!!! Or 62 days!!!! Rahhh thatsgoing to go super fast! Its going to feel really real this weekend too as putting the cot up and putting all his bedding in, we bough one of thoses cute net thingys that dr4ape around the cot too :cloud9: Will take a pic when its done!


----------



## mummyclo

Awww, i wish i could do the nursery properly. But can't because we rent and the stupid spare room had red carpet! :(
So i think im not going to bother too much.
Have got the crib up in our bedroom tho :happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pixxie said:


> I had a dream last night that I had the baby now and she was actually a doll not a baby.... :wacko: hate weird dreams :wacko:
> 
> OH is coming home today so must not get stuck on here, must tidy house :haha: xxx

aww lovely. :thumbup:



Kerrieann said:


> chloe we have gone up a box, jut one left now!!!!!!!!

woo hooo :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mizze

Morning girls. 

Kirsty Ive just seen your post on Gemabee's thread about not being paid!!!- are you okay. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I cant think how your work can get away with that! I gave Gemabee this link 

https://www.workingfamilies.org.uk/...arers/pregnancy-maternity-and-paternity-leave

they are an organisation who might be able to help - and they have a helpline number - on the website. 

Mizze xx[/QUOTE]

thanks hunny im ok now was just a big shock at the time, i cant get it coz i need to get atleast £95 a week and i was only getting £90 from going back after mat leave with jack, iv looked everything up and all i can go is apply for mat leave through job center and its the same reson they cant pay my ssp so i need to try claim that back aswell. im glad i have jacks CTC otherwise i would be living off £7 this month!![/QUOTE]

Oh blimey!! How awful and how stupid - thank goodness for CTC indeed! 



Pixxie said:


> Hi all, just checking in! Hope everyone is well :flower:
> 
> Had a midwife appointment today, was a different one to usual. I told her about what happened with the last midwife with my anti-d and missed appointment and she was really annoyed. Apparently this midwife has been messing loads up recently and she said 'well you shouldn't be seeing her again' whoops I think I got her sacked :wacko: Anyway fundal height is spot on, she had a feel of my belly and was very impressed that I'm 'all baby' but LO obviously didn't like being prodded and kicked her :haha: but she is head down :thumbup:
> 
> She also brought my anti-d forward to next week for me and give me a phone number to get some extra anti-natal classes that concentrate on natural birthing, breathing techniques, water birth and hypnobirthing. So much happier with my midwife now :)
> 
> xxx

Yay! Glad you got the Anti-D sorted and that midwife should have been disciplined you cant muck about with people in her profession like that. 



lozzy21 said:


> Shit, i was ment to go have bloods done last week before my midwife app tomorrow. Bugger.
> 
> For any one who is feeling drained and has stoped taking the prenatals, i deffinatly recomend taking them again. Iv only been taking mine since monday but im starting to feel loads better.

Yep Ive started taking mine again, as much for the Vit D and the Omega 3 than anything else and im sure its helping as im getting bugger all sleep but am managing okay. 



Nut_Shake said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Hope you're all ok, i know some of you guys have been ill, hoping you all feel better soon, sending lots of hugs! xxxx
> 
> I* still have NO EFFING KITCHEN. I want to MURDER someone!! *
> 
> 
> But i had my 28 week scan yesterday and all was perfecto :) Girly is 2lb 6oz, boy is 2lb 3oz, both of their thigh bones are near enough the same measurments, so it seems they are growing at a very similar rate and the midwife said they are growing as they should be. So that at least made me very happy!!:D xx

Oh no!! Nat what on earth are they doing!

Lovely to know your babies are doing well, they seem to be really good weights. My work colleague is now at 33 weeks and her second LO has started to grow again but she has all the signs of pre-eclampsia now so she is in hospital overnight - if her BP and urine arent better they will keep her in and monitor her until she gives birth - anywhere between 1 and 3 weeks. She has been having the same problems as Raquel so if she makes it to 35-36 weeks she will be really pleased. 



spencerbear said:


> this is my 28+2 pic




- Butterfly - said:


> :shrug:
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Thats a tricky one Butterfly - can you perhaps go for 1 not two weeks? It might be nice to be in the same hotel as everyone else even if it isnt the best one. Though 1 person's 'alright' might be anothers 'very nice'
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> Thanks Mizze. *One week is still going to cost £1500!! *
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> hun - 2k is an awful lot of money esp if yr a 1 income famikly with no savings!!i don't think so
> [\QUOTE] That's my thoughts to and chatted with DH and sister last night and it would seem that he feels the same. i think he just feels bad about not attending his brothers wedding. I said if they really wanted EVERYONE to go then they would choose a resort that was less expensiveClick to expand...
> 
> True -its an awfully expensive thing to ask of people. Actually its why we decided against it - I had my heart set on marrying abroad somewhere warm -Greece and Cyprus were our choices but when it became obvious the families would really struggle (my Nan was well over 90, my sisters and SIL couldnt afford it) then we abandoned the idea - for us having our close family around us was most important.
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> :cry:
> I want to go on holiday :(
> Wish i had done it before i got pregnant! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh me too chloe! Me too.
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...


----------



## spencerbear

Did anyone watch the wright stuff on channel 5 this morning???

Talking about parenting websites (even named this one) being bad. 

How many times would we have worried for nothing, if we didnt have each other to chat too? How can having support from people in the same position etc be a bad thing??


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> chloe we have gone up a box, jut one left now!!!!!!!!

Oh Wow!! 



c.holdway said:


> thanks girls we have come across another too which looks great so im going to give it a good think for a week i think
> https://www.diamondresorts.com/europe/Royal-Sunset-Beach-Club-Photo-Gallery
> 
> Think were prob go for this one as it looks great, and we wont need a car as everything is close :thumbup: The places look great but deans parents dont get there money worth they very rarely use the holiday and they paid 10,000 to get into it and then 700 a year:wacko: to keep it going and its a life time commitment !!!!!

Ooh Charlotte ive been there - my parents were members and we stayed at the Santa Barbara resort a few miles away but we toured this one and it was lovely - close to the beach too IIRC. My parents gave up their membership in the end because with my Dad's health they werent using it. I will say that from what I saw the quality of accomodation was very good. In our resort we had the cheapest accomodation and it was amazing - two huge rooms two enormous bathrooms and a really spacious living area etc. 

The pools in the Royal Sunset Beach were excellent I remember. 

62 days for some of you and only 80+ for me at the other end -its all terribly close isnt it! 

Mizze


----------



## Mizze

spencerbear said:


> Did anyone watch the wright stuff on channel 5 this morning???
> 
> Talking about parenting websites (even named this one) being bad.
> 
> How many times would we have worried for nothing, if we didnt have each other to chat too? How can having support from people in the same position etc be a bad thing??

Bah!! :growlmad: What do they know! The support we have on here is invaluable and has kept me sane from conception onwards

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

Good morning Girls :flower: Ive been feeling a little sick, hence not been online...But better today, weird though :wacko:

Just catching up with* ALL* the posts ive missed :coffee:

Lovely bumps Kerrie & Lozzy :kiss:

How exciting....2 scans today :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

spencer i didnt see that, why were they saying the sites are bad? I agree with you and mizze :thumbup: If i didnt have you guys for reassurance even as a 2nd time mum i would be pho0ning my midwife and/or gp alot!


----------



## Nessicle

xkirstyx said:


> how long did it take for everyones HIP grant to come through? i send mine off 3weeks ago on fri, with jack i had it in 9days, should i be worried and phone or wait till end of week and phone next week?




sammiwry said:


> I sent mine off 2 weeks ago sat and still not received it yet

I sent mine off on 9 September and 3 weeks later got a letter saying I wasnt 25 weeks when I applied so couldnt pay me! Well annoyed! I had to get another form on Tuesday from the midwife and sent it off yesterday so hoping it goes in by mid-October! There's a number on the notes for completion form you can ring but they do say allow 4 weeks, but no harm in checking everything is ok with the form :thumbup:



Pixxie said:


> Hi all, just checking in! Hope everyone is well :flower:
> 
> Had a midwife appointment today, was a different one to usual. I told her about what happened with the last midwife with my anti-d and missed appointment and she was really annoyed. Apparently this midwife has been messing loads up recently and she said 'well you shouldn't be seeing her again' whoops I think I got her sacked :wacko: Anyway fundal height is spot on, she had a feel of my belly and was very impressed that I'm 'all baby' but LO obviously didn't like being prodded and kicked her :haha: but she is head down :thumbup:
> 
> She also brought my anti-d forward to next week for me and give me a phone number to get some extra anti-natal classes that concentrate on natural birthing, breathing techniques, water birth and hypnobirthing. So much happier with my midwife now :)
> 
> xxx

Great news about your anti d hun and that baby is doing well!! It's a good job I mentioned my anti d on Tuesday at my mw appt, just asking if it hurt and she said the hospital were suppose to write to me with an appt for my first anti d and 28 week bloods but they hadn't. She had to call them while I was there and make the appt so I've got it next Tuesday at 29+4 - honestly Leeds NHS are shite sometimes - they lost my 10 week bloods so they had to be repeated, the mw forgot to check them so good job I asked so finally got the results in my notes at 24 weeks and then the hospital forget to write to me with my anti d - sorry but it's a pretty important injection! Plonkas!! 

MW wouldnt have even mentioned anything about it if I hadn't asked grr!! xx



lozzy21 said:


> Shit, i was ment to go have bloods done last week before my midwife app tomorrow. Bugger.
> 
> For any one who is feeling drained and has stoped taking the prenatals, i deffinatly recomend taking them again. Iv only been taking mine since monday but im starting to feel loads better.

I've been taking mine all the way through just because my immune system is naturally low anyway with the coeliac xx



sammiwry said:


> Talking of being drained, how much sleep does everyone get before they have to wake up for the loo or what ever else?

I usually get 2 to 2.5 hours max before I need to get up to pee or change position. I have to get out of bed every time I want to turn over or prop myself up to rearrange the pillows. Usually I'm awake around 3am for about 2 hours as well then up at 6.30 for a 10 hour day lol grr so frustrating sometimes! xx



Nut_Shake said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> But i had my 28 week scan yesterday and all was perfecto :) Girly is 2lb 6oz, boy is 2lb 3oz, both of their thigh bones are near enough the same measurments, so it seems they are growing at a very similar rate and the midwife said they are growing as they should be. So that at least made me very happy!!
> 
> :D xx

Fabulous news about both babies growing well and at the same rate practically!! :happydance: 

How annoying about yoru kitchen I would be doing more than cursing them hun! xx



mummyclo said:


> :cry:
> I want to go on holiday :(
> Wish i had done it before i got pregnant! :haha:

me too Chloe, I havent had a holiday since last July and only had 9 days off this year annual leave, we won't be able to afford a holiday til I go back to work next September either boo! We might be lucky enough to get away to Scarborough for 2 days in the summer though fx! xx


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze said:


> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> Did anyone watch the wright stuff on channel 5 this morning???
> 
> Talking about parenting websites (even named this one) being bad.
> 
> How many times would we have worried for nothing, if we didnt have each other to chat too? How can having support from people in the same position etc be a bad thing??
> 
> Bah!! :growlmad: What do they know! The support we have on here is invaluable and has kept me sane from conception onwards
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

well for a lot of mothers they're stuck in the house a lot especially if they don't have a lot of money so it's a social outlet for them plus who better to get support from the way we do than from the true experts - the women who've experienced it?! xx


----------



## Nessicle

Think Ava has turned head down....I have a sorta pressure that feels like its right in my pelvis and I feel like she's elbowing my left hip lol and have less "fullness" in my right side from where her head is when she's transverse! 

xx


----------



## KellyC75

spencerbear said:


> Did anyone watch the wright stuff on channel 5 this morning???
> 
> Talking about parenting websites (even named this one) being bad.
> 
> How many times would we have worried for nothing, if we didnt have each other to chat too? How can having support from people in the same position etc be a bad thing??

I didnt see that....Why do they say they are bad?....:shrug:

I must be honest, on some threads, when people get bitchy, its not good to get involved.....But other threads are really informative & this thread is so supportive :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely bumps Charlotte & 'Spencerbear' :kiss:


----------



## Nessicle

Kelly sorry you're feeling sicky hun! :hugs: hopefully it'll ease soon when she drops down a bit 

I missed the bumpy piccies!!xx


----------



## KellyC75

I had a midwife appointment yesterday, she said LO is still head down (& 'free) 

She didnt measure fundal height, said that because head is 'free' may not be accurate anyway :wacko: But then she said, I can tell you what it is though! :wacko:

Anyway, she measured it at 28 (without measuring it:wacko:)....But I cant say thats accurate? :wacko:

Gonna post a bump picture in a minute :kiss:


----------



## KellyC75

My DS2 has gone back to school today, after being poorly

So.....Im off to have my GTT & Anti~D :cry:


----------



## mummyclo

The only chance w are going to get to go on holiday is if we get married! As i would set up a honeymoon fund instead of gifts :)
So probably never if left up to OH t propose! :cry:


----------



## Pixxie

Do you girls think its too ambitious of me to plan to go to a concert when LO is 2 months old? I really wanna go but I can see OH trying to talk me out of it, saying she's too young to spend the night without me :dohh: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

Pixxie said:


> Do you girls think its too ambitious of me to plan to go to a concert when LO is 2 months old? I really wanna go but I can see OH trying to talk me out of it, saying she's too young to spend the night without me :dohh: xxx

I think it is up to you hun. If i really had something i wanted to do then i would, its just one night :)
:shrug:


----------



## ducky1502

sammiwry said:


> Talking of being drained, how much sleep does everyone get before they have to wake up for the loo or what ever else?

So far I've been quite lucky. I pee a lot anyway, I always have. i got that lovely trait from my mum :haha: and I either get up once at about 5am to pee or not at all.



Nut_Shake said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Hope you're all ok, i know some of you guys have been ill, hoping you all feel better soon, sending lots of hugs! xxxx
> 
> I still have NO EFFING KITCHEN. I want to MURDER someone!! Hubby has gone to get nandos for dinner. I'm just SO irritated. I ordered my ocado delivery the other day too thinking the kitchen would be done and id have loads of space to put all my stuff away, but nope!! No such luck!! I couldnt cancel the order, so my delivery is due to come any minute now and i have nowhere to put it all, its all going to have to stay in bags in another room and the fresh stuff ill put in my manky old fridge even though there is no space in there at all for anything. I have now been told by friday it will all be done. I'm not holding my breath. Because of how much of a sty my place is and there are boxes and appliances EVERYWHERE, ive had to cancel delivery of my nursery items that were supposed to be coming tomorrow to next thrusday instead. This whole thing is just pissing me offffffffff!!
> 
> But i had my 28 week scan yesterday and all was perfecto :) Girly is 2lb 6oz, boy is 2lb 3oz, both of their thigh bones are near enough the same measurments, so it seems they are growing at a very similar rate and the midwife said they are growing as they should be. So that at least made me very happy!!
> 
> :D xx

Sorry to hear about the kitchen. SURELY it can't take that much longer now?! Good news on the babies though :thumbup: lovely healthy babies in there.



Kerrieann said:


> Oh and we popped to toysrus on the way back and bought the cotbed matress and bedding!!! Wohoo going to set it all up at the weekend, i cant wait :thumbup: And bought some new drawers and wardrobe for our bedroom fom ikea, lo0ve that place :thumbup:

So jealous! Can't wait to get our nursery stuff. Picking up the furniture on monday though which is exciting.



spencerbear said:


> this is my 28+2 pic

Lovely bump hun :)



sammiwry said:


> I've just realised I've lost a week somewhere! I thought I was going to be 28 weeks on Friday but I'm not I'm going to be 29 weeks :S

I wish I could lose a wk somewhere lol. Speed it up a bit..... although now I've said that I already regret it :dohh: it's going too fast anyway!



Kerrieann said:


> chloe we have gone up a box, jut one left now!!!!!!!!

My god! Look how chunky those babies r!!!! Not long now :thumbup:



mummyclo said:


> OMG!! Scared :help:
> Only 2 months to go!

Tell me about it, I'm crapping my pants already :rofl:



spencerbear said:


> Did anyone watch the wright stuff on channel 5 this morning???
> 
> Talking about parenting websites (even named this one) being bad.
> 
> How many times would we have worried for nothing, if we didnt have each other to chat too? How can having support from people in the same position etc be a bad thing??

I personally don't think I would be as relaxed or as happy as I am being pregnant if it wasn't for you girls. You help me through everything, listen to my rants and we generally have a laugh because we're going through the same thing. I guess maybe sometimes it can just add fuel to worries etc but without forums like this we'd all be spending a LOT more time contacting our midwives!



KellyC75 said:


> My DS2 has gone back to school today, after being poorly
> 
> So.....Im off to have my GTT & Anti~D :cry:

Good luck hun!


----------



## Kerrieann

Pixxie i would do it too, will you be breastfeeding tho? or will you express so lo can be bottle fed while ur not there? Jake was about a month old when i went out on a night out


----------



## ducky1502

Pixxie I don't think there's anything wrong with you going out for a night. So long as you're comfortable with who you leave her with, she's got enough milk for feeds etc then one night won't hurt. But you may find that you don't WANT to leave her and will just be thinking about her the whole time you're out.... not really something you will know until she's actually here.

But if DEFINATELY doesn't make you a bad mum or anything for wanting to have a night to yourself :)


----------



## KellyC75

My 29 Week bump :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







IMG000023.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ducky1502

KellyC75 said:


> My 29 Week bump :kiss:

Yay kelly! wow lovely bump!

Everyone seems to have a much bigger bump than me.


----------



## Pixxie

Lovely bump Kelly :)

I'm hoping to breastfeed, so obviously will have to express enough for the time I'm not there and possibly for the day after (may decide to have a drink) 

I just think my OH will think I'm being silly for wanting to go so will try and use it as an excuse to stop me... he hates this band :rofl: but me and all my mates loved them back when we were like 13/14 and have been wanting to go see them in concert since then. So I'm a bit excited they will be coming to Manchester, and I wont be pregnant :haha: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

Who you going to see pixxie? :)


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> I had a midwife appointment yesterday, she said LO is still head down (& 'free)
> 
> She didnt measure fundal height, said that because head is 'free' may not be accurate anyway :wacko: But then she said, I can tell you what it is though! :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, she measured it at 28 (without measuring it:wacko:)....But I cant say thats accurate? :wacko:
> 
> Gonna post a bump picture in a minute :kiss:

eh?!! How'd she work that out just by looking lol?! 



Pixxie said:


> Do you girls think its too ambitious of me to plan to go to a concert when LO is 2 months old? I really wanna go but I can see OH trying to talk me out of it, saying she's too young to spend the night without me :dohh: xxx

I dont think so hun - I agree with the others if you feel comfortable and trust the person you leave her with and she has enough milk if your bf'ing then go for it! If you decide you can't leave her then someone else can always take your place :flower: xx



KellyC75 said:


> My 29 Week bump :kiss:

fabulous bump Kelly! you still look so slim too! Is it only my arse that's expanded two dress sizes lol?! 



ducky1502 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> My 29 Week bump :kiss:
> 
> Yay kelly! wow lovely bump!
> 
> Everyone seems to have a much bigger bump than me.Click to expand...

you're measuring right on so don't worry about that - it;s just cos you're very slim hun xx


----------



## Nessicle

yeah who you off to see Pixxie?! x


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls, 
Just catching up there!

Nat can't believe the kitchen saga, feel like flying over from Ireland to do it myself!!!

Love the bump pic kerrie and best of luck for the two scan girls today I look forward to pics.

Had my hospital appointment yesterday and all is good thank god. Baby has turned head down after being breech, I reckon your little one has too ness if you feel like that. I feel quite tender down low like babe was rooting around trying to get head down. Fingers crossed for you but lots of time still. 
Anyway gotto go finish making rice crispy cakes with grace in our pjs, this is the fun all you first time mums have to look forward to x x


----------



## ducky1502

At my last mw appt I was measuring 27wks at 28wks so a little behind but nothing they were worried about. I just hope at my appt next tuesday he's grown. I feel like my bump is smaller, although sometimes I feel huge. It's weird! Ness your bum isn't big lol, I don't look at your bump pics and think 'wow, look at the backside on that!!!' :rofl:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: If my bum was in my pictures you would be like, which bit is baby! :haha:
Ness and Ducky your both skinny minnies so SHUT UP! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

hopefully2 said:


> Hey girls,
> Just catching up there!
> 
> Nat can't believe the kitchen saga, feel like flying over from Ireland to do it myself!!!
> 
> Love the bump pic kerrie and best of luck for the two scan girls today I look forward to pics.
> 
> Had my hospital appointment yesterday and all is good thank god. Baby has turned head down after being breech, I reckon your little one has too ness if you feel like that. I feel quite tender down low like babe was rooting around trying to get head down. Fingers crossed for you but lots of time still.
> Anyway gotto go finish making rice crispy cakes with grace in our pjs, this is the fun all you first time mums have to look forward to x x

thats fantastic news hun glad all is well!! :happydance:

Yeah I think it sounds like Ava has turned then too cos that's how I felt yesterday and now I feel like she's tickling punching and prodding my left hip :haha: MW said they can still turn around a bit at this point though but long as she's head down for 36 weeks then there's no issues. 

Oooh rice crispy cakes sound ace!! Make me some please!xx



ducky1502 said:


> At my last mw appt I was measuring 27wks at 28wks so a little behind but nothing they were worried about. I just hope at my appt next tuesday he's grown. I feel like my bump is smaller, although sometimes I feel huge. It's weird! Ness your bum isn't big lol, I don't look at your bump pics and think 'wow, look at the backside on that!!!' :rofl:

:rofl: my OH thinks that though ducky :haha: 

Just kidding but after Kerrieann told me that it's for breastfeeding I don't feel so bad and OH is quite relieved :haha: ass hole lol! 

FX for your next appt though you might just have a nice little 6lb-er hun! Ava will be mammoth no doubt lol! I have days like that though, my bump feels smaller some days and mahoosive other days wonder if it has much to do with bloating and whether we've pooped etc..? 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: If my bum was in my pictures you would be like, which bit is baby! :haha:
> Ness and Ducky your both skinny minnies so SHUT UP! :haha:

I'm really not but thank you he he I got some size 14 knickers the other day from Matalan and they're digging in to my thighs I'm mortified!! I darent tell OH I just kept saying "these knickers but be labelled wrong!!" :rofl:


----------



## Pixxie

Im going to see Good Charlotte :blush:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Ness, they probably are craply sized, i have bought some knickers before from primark i think and they were TINY!! 
Wow Good Charlotte, not my thing but good for you :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Ness ive had that trouble with knickers, i got a load of 16-18 ones from primark and id normally buy a 12 and i swear they have all shrunk in the wash....:rofl:


----------



## Xaviersmom

c.holdway said:


> The places look great but deans parents dont get there money worth they very rarely use the holiday and they paid 10,000 to get into it and then 700 a year:wacko: to keep it going and its a life time commitment !!!!!

DH and I are part of a similar program through another resort company. Because of it, we have been to Mexico twice and the Diminican once and stayed in the VIP section of the resort. It was awesome.. it also spoiled us a bit :)

DH and I went to Cozumel last February and aren't likely to go on another vacation until late next year. I think I'd like to go to Xcaret again, it was very family freindly and the service was great.


----------



## spencerbear

Kerrieann said:


> spencer i didnt see that, why were they saying the sites are bad? I agree with you and mizze :thumbup: If i didnt have you guys for reassurance even as a 2nd time mum i would be pho0ning my midwife and/or gp alot!

They were saying its bad because you get so much conflicting advice and wouldnt know who to listern to. Surely that is common sense, if i read something that didnt sound or feel right then i wouldnt do it. One woman even went on and said she was worried her child wasnt eating enough, so went on a forum and asked for advice on it and by the end didnt know what was right or wrong, I just thought if i was that worried i would of gone to my doctors.......or is that just me????

Nice bump pic x

Im the opposite with knickers, im actually a size 22 but end up getitng a size 14/16 in knickers or they are too lose and start falling down :haha::haha:


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> Everyone seems to have a much bigger bump than me.

Dont forget...This is my third :baby::baby::baby: My tummy knows just how to strectch! :blush:



Nessicle said:


> I'm really not but thank you he he I got some size 14 knickers the other day from Matalan and they're digging in to my thighs I'm mortified!! I darent tell OH I just kept saying "these knickers but be labelled wrong!!" :rofl:

I have to get 'large' knickers now....Just cut the labels out, after all, they arent correct :haha::winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Ok Girls...Im off to drink my Lucozade 

Then making my way for the anti~D :cry: & GTT :cry:

Im not usually a wimp, but hate injections, as my veins are non existant

Think they are all on my bump right now! Looks like a spiders web on there! :dohh:


----------



## Kerrieann

Good luck kelly :thumbup: and great bump!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Good luck Kelly
Just about to watch the inbetweeners dvd with OH snuggled on the sofa!
I love lazy days :happydance:


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> Do you girls think its too ambitious of me to plan to go to a concert when LO is 2 months old? I really wanna go but I can see OH trying to talk me out of it, saying she's too young to spend the night without me :dohh: xxx

Entirely up to you hon - I suppose you wont really know whether you can do it until nearer the time but by two months you should have a routine sorted Id have thought. Definately does not make you a bad Mum! 



KellyC75 said:


> My 29 Week bump :kiss:

Yey! Good bump!! I will pinch the camera off DH this weekend and and post my 28 week bump. 



hopefully2 said:


> Had my hospital appointment yesterday and all is good thank god. Baby has turned head down after being breech, I reckon your little one has too ness if you feel like that. I feel quite tender down low like babe was rooting around trying to get head down. Fingers crossed for you but lots of time still.
> *Anyway gotto go finish making rice crispy cakes with grace in our pjs, this is the fun all you first time mums have to look forward to x x*

Awww! Cant wait to do that with Caitlyn. Oh god though Im starting to be scared the scan was wrong and she isnt a Caitlyn at all....... Not that a boy wouldnt be fabulous but ive got my head round a girl now. IYSWIM



Nessicle said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: If my bum was in my pictures you would be like, which bit is baby! :haha:
> Ness and Ducky your both skinny minnies so SHUT UP! :haha:
> 
> I'm really not but thank you he he I got some size 14 knickers the other day from Matalan and they're digging in to my thighs I'm mortified!! I darent tell OH I just kept saying "these knickers but be labelled wrong!!" :rofl:Click to expand...

Knicker sizes - always wrong - even when id dropped weight from a 14 to a 8-10 my size 14 knickers were pretty comfortable and I never bought lower than a 12. Im still using a lot of my size14's even though my maternity clothes are a mix of 10's & 12's. 



KellyC75 said:


> Ok Girls...Im off to drink my Lucozade
> 
> Then making my way for the anti~D :cry: & GTT :cry:
> 
> Im not usually a wimp, but hate injections, as my veins are non existant
> 
> Think they are all on my bump right now! Looks like a spiders web on there! :dohh:

Oh good luck honey - all my veins have migrated to my tummy too! 

Mizze


----------



## ducky1502

Nessicle said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: If my bum was in my pictures you would be like, which bit is baby! :haha:
> Ness and Ducky your both skinny minnies so SHUT UP! :haha:
> 
> I'm really not but thank you he he I got some size 14 knickers the other day from Matalan and they're digging in to my thighs I'm mortified!! I darent tell OH I just kept saying "these knickers but be labelled wrong!!" :rofl:Click to expand...

Some places have strange sizing. Or maybe they are labelled wrong :winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Im going to see Good Charlotte :blush:

cool! Nothing wrong with Good Charlotte hun! I went to see Greenday last year in Manchester and they were BRILLIANT! It was a great night....until I fell in my drunken state and got my ankle and foot trapped in the seats in front! :rofl: 



mummyclo said:


> :rofl: Ness, they probably are craply sized, i have bought some knickers before from primark i think and they were TINY!!
> Wow Good Charlotte, not my thing but good for you :haha:




Kerrieann said:


> Ness ive had that trouble with knickers, i got a load of 16-18 ones from primark and id normally buy a 12 and i swear they have all shrunk in the wash....:rofl:

Oh well then it must be the sizing is completely wrong it just has to be! :rofl: I can't blame the wash as they're straight outta the packet but I'm going with Kelly's suggestion of cutting out the labels :haha: 



KellyC75 said:


> Ok Girls...Im off to drink my Lucozade
> 
> Then making my way for the anti~D :cry: & GTT :cry:
> 
> Im not usually a wimp, but hate injections, as my veins are non existant
> 
> Think they are all on my bump right now! Looks like a spiders web on there! :dohh:

Oooh good luck hun :hugs: xx


----------



## ducky1502

mummyclo said:


> Good luck Kelly
> Just about to watch the inbetweeners dvd with OH snuggled on the sofa!
> I love lazy days :happydance:

Me and OH love the inbetweeners :) we got the gavin and stacey and inbetweeners boxsets for xmas so between xmas and new yr we just spent HOURS in front of the tele, I loved it!

Good lucky kelly :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh I missed Monday Inbetweeners! Gonna watch it now then crack on with some work. Catch ya later girlies!! xxx


----------



## Xaviersmom

Mizze said:


> Awww! Cant wait to do that with Caitlyn. Oh god though Im starting to be scared the scan was wrong and she isnt a Caitlyn at all....... Not that a boy wouldnt be fabulous but ive got my head round a girl now. IYSWIM

I am the same way. This much anticipated little girl of ours.. I'm so afraid she's gonna come out a boy. Not that we wouldn't love him just as much.. but still..


----------



## WILSMUM

i bought some BIG PANTS the other day mainly to wear after baby comes but am finding them incredibley comfy so have half in my hosp bag and half in my draw to wear now - they're a size 14 (but not maternity) and all my maternity clothing is a 12 or 10. They really are terribley unsexy though!!!


Really shoulda got chocolate from the shop on the way home from work! Now i'll either have to go without or buy some for me and Wil on the way home from school!!!!

Right really gotta hang that washing up its been sat there waiting for hrs now!


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> My 29 Week bump :kiss:

 Fab bump hun and hope you're appointment wasn't as bad as you thought :flower:



hopefully2 said:


> Hey girls,
> Just catching up there!
> 
> Nat can't believe the kitchen saga, feel like flying over from Ireland to do it myself!!!
> 
> Love the bump pic kerrie and best of luck for the two scan girls today I look forward to pics.
> 
> Had my hospital appointment yesterday and all is good thank god. Baby has turned head down after being breech, I reckon your little one has too ness if you feel like that. I feel quite tender down low like babe was rooting around trying to get head down. Fingers crossed for you but lots of time still.
> Anyway gotto go finish making rice crispy cakes with grace in our pjs, this is the fun all you first time mums have to look forward to x x

 Glad your appointment was all good. Mmmm rice crispy cakes - yum :thumbup:


----------



## hopefully2

Well here is the evidense of our crispy bun making....







Found 2 stretch marks i didn't know i had :cry:
My friend just gave me a clarins cream she swears by so going to slather myself in heaps of that for next 9 weeks :wacko:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm out at the moment but just updating that vicky84 is in hospital! She has been admitted as she had a bit of blood & has started dilating! They have given her steroids for Emilys lungs and I think they're giving Vic meds to stop contractions! 
Please keep everythin crossed that Emily hangs in there for the time being.


----------



## hopefully2

Oh god, fingers crossed her and emily are ok. She must be in awful shock.
Tell her we are thinking of her and thanks for updating us x


----------



## Kerrieann

Nikki thankyou for updating us,ive got everything crossed for them both :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Praying all is well for them. x


----------



## ducky1502

I have everything crossed!


----------



## - Butterfly -

DH wrote this for our angel when she passed away. We have just decided to put it on the charity website with a photo. https://www.jtsma.org.uk/mollie_whitfield.html It is coming up to her 3rd birthday and 19 days later her 2nd angel day.


----------



## Nessicle

Everything crossed for Vicky and Emily xxxx :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Aww Butterfly thank you for sharing with us :hugs: Mollie is a gorgeous angel xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Butterfly thats beautiful and so is mollie :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Fingers and everything else crossed for Vicky and Emily. I think we are the most dramatic (iyswim) month thread going. I hope everything is okay. 

Butterfly - Im in work but will read it later. xxx 

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

hopefully2 said:


> Well here is the evidense of our crispy bun making....
> 
> View attachment 121279
> 
> 
> View attachment 121280
> 
> 
> View attachment 121281
> 
> 
> Found 2 stretch marks i didn't know i had :cry:
> My friend just gave me a clarins cream she swears by so going to slather myself in heaps of that for next 9 weeks :wacko:

 Oh how cute, mm Bradley loves licking the spoon too :)



nikki-lou25 said:


> I'm out at the moment but just updating that vicky84 is in hospital! She has been admitted as she had a bit of blood & has started dilating! They have given her steroids for Emilys lungs and I think they're giving Vic meds to stop contractions!
> Please keep everythin crossed that Emily hangs in there for the time being.

oh god, hope there both ok, everything crossed too!!


- Butterfly - said:


> DH wrote this for our angel when she passed away. We have just decided to put it on the charity website with a photo. https://www.jtsma.org.uk/mollie_whitfield.html It is coming up to her 3rd birthday and 19 days later her 2nd angel day.

That is soo lovely, Mollie looks adorable :hugs:


----------



## Xaviersmom

hopefully2 said:


> My friend just gave me a clarins cream she swears by so going to slather myself in heaps of that for next 9 weeks :wacko:

 You just said 9 weeks! Thats so close!


----------



## Kerrieann

denise those pics of gracie are sooo cute!!


----------



## ducky1502

- Butterfly - said:


> DH wrote this for our angel when she passed away. We have just decided to put it on the charity website with a photo. https://www.jtsma.org.uk/mollie_whitfield.html It is coming up to her 3rd birthday and 19 days later her 2nd angel day.

What a beautiful little girl. Such a lovely little poem too :flower:


----------



## Pixxie

nikki-lou25 said:


> I'm out at the moment but just updating that vicky84 is in hospital! She has been admitted as she had a bit of blood & has started dilating! They have given her steroids for Emilys lungs and I think they're giving Vic meds to stop contractions!
> Please keep everythin crossed that Emily hangs in there for the time being.

Fingers crossed she stays put! 



- Butterfly - said:


> DH wrote this for our angel when she passed away. We have just decided to put it on the charity website with a photo. https://www.jtsma.org.uk/mollie_whitfield.html It is coming up to her 3rd birthday and 19 days later her 2nd angel day.

It's beautiful xx


----------



## mummyclo

WOW we have been lazy today!
Watched inbetweeners on sofa with chocolate and blanket. Pizza in the oven! :)
Lovely day! :happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

She's on antibiotic drip for strepB and bein monitored! She might be able to go home if no contractions for 48 hrs but they won't check her cervix again as they don't want to risk breakin the membranes! She's been scanned and Emily is about 2 & a half pounds now!
It looks like Emily will be early but hopefully they can snatch a few more weeks!

I'm stayin at my mums for a few days but I can read on my phone n I'll update if I hear anything! 

Can ya believe I went to Trafford centre n didn't even see anythin to buy! Took mum to John Lewis to show her iCandy peach but someone had stolen it!! How mad is that???


----------



## xkirstyx

i have everything crossed for vicky and emily, stay put just a little longer baby girl

butterfly what lovely poem and pic xxx

i am soooooo tired just spend 5hours shopping, got my stuff for hospital bag, stuff for jacks 1st birthday and clothes for my baby girl, but was gutted i couldnt get to next as lift was broke and i had jack with me :( all i wanna do now is sleep!!!!! xxx


----------



## Mizze

Nikki thanks for keeping us all updated. Really appreciated 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks for keeping us updated Nikki! 

Girls my friend has just had her third baby and recommended The Body Shop Cocoa Butter Hand and Body lotion to me, no stretchies yet at all for me and she hasn't got a single stretchmark - it's got something in it that maintains elasticity :thumbup: I can't recommend it enough! 

I've come over feeling really rubbish, flushed cheeks, stuffy nose and really tired and drained. Thank god work is over in 35 minutes! Dying to go home! 

Day off tomorrow too to see my friend and her new baby Olly!!


----------



## Mizze

Ness enjoy your day off! 

Im using the Lush "King of Skin" of a morning (in the shower) and their Neroli Oil massage bar in the nights -so far so good but not particularly cheap

I will keep an eye out for the body shop stuff Ness. 


Mizze xx


----------



## hopefully2

Nikki thanks a million for keeping us updated, its something close to my own heart so i would have been thinking of her a lot. Glad she seems to be holding off on contractions for now but thats a great weight for baby. Tell her we all have our fingers crossed for her and emily.

Thanks for all the lovely comments about graces pics girls, we had a fun morning. I'm trying to think of all things for the two of us to do that we can keep up when the new baby arrives.

Butterfly like i said on facebook that really is beautiful just like mollie xx


----------



## hopefully2

Bump pic for this week...


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze said:


> Ness enjoy your day off!
> 
> Im using the Lush "King of Skin" of a morning (in the shower) and their Neroli Oil massage bar in the nights -so far so good but not particularly cheap
> 
> I will keep an eye out for the body shop stuff Ness.
> 
> 
> Mizze xx

Thanks honey I need a day off! 

yeah defo to - it's £8 for 250ml but if you buy one at the moment you get one half price so £12 for 500ml and two bottles have lasted me 4 months I've only needed to repurchase now. 

It's really rich and good for the itchies but not greasy xx


----------



## Nessicle

hopefully - Grace is so cute!! Loved those piccies!!x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks ladies. I am sat here in tears. I have my 3d scan in 1 1/2 hours and all I can think of is how much I miss Mollie. I so wish she was here and coming with us :cry:

I'd better pull myself together cos DH will be home soon. He hates to see me upset. :nope:


----------



## Nessicle

aww sweetie I think anyone would be upset and remember their special angel :hugs: 

Just keep focussing on how Mollie is guarding her little sister and is actually in there with her she'll never be far away xxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

- Butterfly - said:


> Thanks ladies. I am sat here in tears. I have my 3d scan in 1 1/2 hours and all I can think of is how much I miss Mollie. I so wish she was here and coming with us :cry:
> 
> I'd better pull myself together cos DH will be home soon. He hates to see me upset. :nope:

Oh my lovely, i just dont know what to say except that she is smiling down at all of you and will forever be a part of your family. Be strong, you dont want little bub inside you to get upset, they know when their mummy is sad xxxx :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=576855561

girls i just noticed i dont have anyone on fb or have any buddies so please add me :flower: xxxx


----------



## Mizze

Oh Butterfly sweetheart of course you want her and miss her, how could it be otherwise. But as the girls have said she is still with you and always will be. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

- Butterfly - said:


> Thanks ladies. I am sat here in tears. I have my 3d scan in 1 1/2 hours and all I can think of is how much I miss Mollie. I so wish she was here and coming with us :cry:
> 
> I'd better pull myself together cos DH will be home soon. He hates to see me upset. :nope:

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

xkirstyx said:


> https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=576855561
> 
> girls i just noticed i dont have anyone on fb or have any buddies so please add me :flower: xxxx

Page not found!!


----------



## Pixxie

OH said I can go to the concert if I promise never to mention it again :rofl: :happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

hopefully2 said:


> Bump pic for this week...
> 
> View attachment 121332

Gorgeous bump x


----------



## Nut_Shake

BTW everyone, still no kitchen.

And now on top of everything else, the box of door handles has been opened and they are the wrong ones. The new ones will only now get here next week. I don't like to swear, but FUCKKKKK SAKEEEEEEE I want to killllllllllllllllllllll someone!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nut_Shake said:


> BTW everyone, still no kitchen.
> 
> And now on top of everything else, the box of door handles has been opened and they are the wrong ones. The new ones will only now get here next week. I don't like to swear, but FUCKKKKK SAKEEEEEEE I want to killllllllllllllllllllll someone!!

uugghhh that's outrageous. No wonder you're swearing :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Butterfly Ive just clicked on your link and seen the tribute to Mollie, its beautiful and so is she. 

And now I need to go home because im set in work with tears running down my face. 

Mizze xx


----------



## hopefully2

Ah siobhan you poor thing, i think its only natural to be thinking of mollie. Thats all i do is compare scan pics, pregnancy moments etc to grace so i can only imagine how hard it is for you and dh.

To me it is so lovely that mollie is everpresent in your thoughts and words and that you mention her so often as this babies big sister. Please talk all you want or need to on here. I love to hear about her and see her beautiful photos xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pixxie said:


> OH said I can go to the concert if I promise never to mention it again :rofl: :happydance:

 yay :happydance:


----------



## hopefully2

Kirsty just sent you a friend request

Denise


----------



## xkirstyx

Nut_Shake said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=576855561
> 
> girls i just noticed i dont have anyone on fb or have any buddies so please add me :flower: xxxx
> 
> Page not found!!Click to expand...

awwww :( try serching Kirsty Milne display pic is a pic of jack x


----------



## Xaviersmom

Kirsty I sent you a FB request. 

I realize I ought to be connected to someone on here outside of here. DH won't pop in and update my BnB lol.


----------



## Nut_Shake

xkirstyx said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=576855561
> 
> girls i just noticed i dont have anyone on fb or have any buddies so please add me :flower: xxxx
> 
> Page not found!!Click to expand...
> 
> awwww :( try serching Kirsty Milne display pic is a pic of jack xClick to expand...

I think i requested the right one? I didn't know your name would be so popular, lol!! (Natalie Sheikh)


----------



## xkirstyx

Xaviersmom said:


> Kirsty I sent you a FB request.
> 
> I realize I ought to be connected to someone on here outside of here. DH won't pop in and update my BnB lol.

lol yeah i was thinking the same, what if i have my baby, no one will know :dohh:


----------



## - Butterfly -

hopefully2 said:


> Ah siobhan you poor thing, i think its only natural to be thinking of mollie. Thats all i do is compare scan pics, pregnancy moments etc to grace so i can only imagine how hard it is for you and dh.
> 
> To me it is so lovely that mollie is everpresent in your thoughts and words and that you mention her so often as this babies big sister. Please talk all you want or need to on here. I love to hear about her and see her beautiful photos xx

Thanks that's really lovely and means such alot to me :hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

Kirsty - still can't find u!
I came up with hundreds of possibles!! Lol!!

Heres link to my FB https://www.facebook.com/search/?flt=1&q=Kirsty+Milne&o=2048&tas=search_preload&s=10#!/wilsmum

And if anyone else wants to add me then fire away!!!!


----------



## spencerbear

big :hugs: to butterfly, of course your gong to miss her, its only natural. But she will always be with you x x

Pixxie - yay you get to go to your concert x x

Nikki - Thanks for the updates, hope vicky and baby are ok x x


Had my scan today fluid levels are good and baby is 2lb 11ozs.....Sonographer thinks she saw boy bits but cant be certain, so we are still team yellow but when she looked around head little one, did remember to pose :haha:

Asked about anti d while there as no appointment had been sent and they booked me in for monday but glucose came back good. Only downside was needing iron tablets but that was going to happen anyway at some point lol


----------



## xkirstyx

WILSMUM said:


> Kirsty - still can't find u!
> I came up with hundreds of possibles!! Lol!!
> 
> Heres link to my FB https://www.facebook.com/search/?flt=1&q=Kirsty+Milne&o=2048&tas=search_preload&s=10#!/wilsmum
> 
> And if anyone else wants to add me then fire away!!!!

lol i added you hun :kiss:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Xaviersmom said:


> Kirsty I sent you a FB request.
> 
> I realize I ought to be connected to someone on here outside of here. DH won't pop in and update my BnB lol.

 Xaviersmom I'll add you on facebook I am friends with Kirsty my name is Siobhan Maguire Whitfield :thumbup:


----------



## Nut_Shake

spencerbear said:


> big :hugs: to butterfly, of course your gong to miss her, its only natural. But she will always be with you x x
> 
> Pixxie - yay you get to go to your concert x x
> 
> Nikki - Thanks for the updates, hope vicky and baby are ok x x
> 
> 
> Had my scan today fluid levels are good and baby is 2lb 11ozs.....Sonographer thinks she saw boy bits but cant be certain, so we are still team yellow but when she looked around head little one, did remember to pose :haha:
> 
> Asked about anti d while there as no appointment had been sent and they booked me in for monday but glucose came back good. Only downside was needing iron tablets but that was going to happen anyway at some point lol

Great! Glad the scan went well :) Sorry if this is the dumbest question since time began, but what is anti-d??


----------



## spencerbear

Nut_Shake said:


> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> big :hugs: to butterfly, of course your gong to miss her, its only natural. But she will always be with you x x
> 
> Pixxie - yay you get to go to your concert x x
> 
> Nikki - Thanks for the updates, hope vicky and baby are ok x x
> 
> 
> Had my scan today fluid levels are good and baby is 2lb 11ozs.....Sonographer thinks she saw boy bits but cant be certain, so we are still team yellow but when she looked around head little one, did remember to pose :haha:
> 
> Asked about anti d while there as no appointment had been sent and they booked me in for monday but glucose came back good. Only downside was needing iron tablets but that was going to happen anyway at some point lol
> 
> Great! Glad the scan went well :) Sorry if this is the dumbest question since time began, but what is anti-d??Click to expand...

Anti-d is an injection you have, when you have a negative blood group, mine is 0rh negative. Its to do with the antibodies in your blood and the baby. Thats probably the simplest way to explain it.


----------



## mummyclo

- Butterfly - said:


> Thanks ladies. I am sat here in tears. I have my 3d scan in 1 1/2 hours and all I can think of is how much I miss Mollie. I so wish she was here and coming with us :cry:
> 
> I'd better pull myself together cos DH will be home soon. He hates to see me upset. :nope:

Awww hun :hugs:
I know nothing i say can make it better! But we are here for you, and once you see her lil sister you will be so happy! :)


----------



## mummyclo

Gahd my back hurt today :(


----------



## sammiwry

> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> how long did it take for everyones HIP grant to come through? i send mine off 3weeks ago on fri, with jack i had it in 9days, should i be worried and phone or wait till end of week and phone next week?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I sent mine off 2 weeks ago sat and still not received it yetClick to expand...
> 
> I sent mine off on 9 September and 3 weeks later got a letter saying I wasnt 25 weeks when I applied so couldnt pay me! Well annoyed! I had to get another form on Tuesday from the midwife and sent it off yesterday so hoping it goes in by mid-October! There's a number on the notes for completion form you can ring but they do say allow 4 weeks, but no harm in checking everything is ok with the form :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I will ring them if I haven't had it by Monday as they've then had 3 weeks but not too worried about when it comes through as it's being used to get my car seat which I don't plan on getting until the last week of November
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Talking of being drained, how much sleep does everyone get before they have to wake up for the loo or what ever else?Click to expand...
> 
> I usually get 2 to 2.5 hours max before I need to get up to pee or change position. I have to get out of bed every time I want to turn over or prop myself up to rearrange the pillows. Usually I'm awake around 3am for about 2 hours as well then up at 6.30 for a 10 hour day lol grr so frustrating sometimes! xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm with you on the waking up at 3am! I do it and it annoys me as I have to be up at 4.30 and can't get back to sleep but apart from that I don't wake up during the night :S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Do you girls think its too ambitious of me to plan to go to a concert when LO is 2 months old? I really wanna go but I can see OH trying to talk me out of it, saying she's too young to spend the night without me :dohh: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Im going to see Good Charlotte :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad OH has agreed! And I'm jealous! I want to see Good Charlotte! Madden is named after Benji and Joel!
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Ness ive had that trouble with knickers, i got a load of 16-18 ones from primark and id normally buy a 12 and i swear they have all shrunk in the wash....:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I also buy bigger sizes in Primark to make up for the mis-sizing and to allow for them to shrink in the wash!Click to expand...


----------



## Nut_Shake

Sorry if i sound disgustingly vain, but i'm really missing my body before pregnancy, i know its never going to be the same again and its really upsetting to me :( Obviously i wouldn't change anything in the slightest, but just sometimes looking at my clothes in my wardrobe and old pictures gets me down. I blame being so emotional on the fact that my kitchen is still a mess, lol


----------



## Pixxie

sammiwry said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Do you girls think its too ambitious of me to plan to go to a concert when LO is 2 months old? I really wanna go but I can see OH trying to talk me out of it, saying she's too young to spend the night without me :dohh: xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Im going to see Good Charlotte :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad OH has agreed! And I'm jealous! I want to see Good Charlotte! Madden is named after Benji and Joel!Click to expand...

I'll have to try that one when we have a boy :haha: I think OH will see though me though! 

You could go, but it would be a bit of a mooch for you! The nearest place to you would be Bristol :wacko: I'm so excited, I've wanted to see them for the past 6 years so it's about time I got to! xx


----------



## Pixxie

Nut_Shake said:


> Sorry if i sound disgustingly vain, but i'm really missing my body before pregnancy, i know its never going to be the same again and its really upsetting to me :( Obviously i wouldn't change anything in the slightest, but just sometimes looking at my clothes in my wardrobe and old pictures gets me down. I blame being so emotional on the fact that my kitchen is still a mess, lol

You're not alone, I cried when my favourite t-shirt wouldn't go over my bump and told my OH I didn't want a baby any more because I was a hippo :blush: 

These hormones do funny things to us :hugs: xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Pixxie said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Sorry if i sound disgustingly vain, but i'm really missing my body before pregnancy, i know its never going to be the same again and its really upsetting to me :( Obviously i wouldn't change anything in the slightest, but just sometimes looking at my clothes in my wardrobe and old pictures gets me down. I blame being so emotional on the fact that my kitchen is still a mess, lol
> 
> You're not alone, I cried when my favourite t-shirt wouldn't go over my bump and told my OH I didn't want a baby any more because I was a hippo :blush:
> 
> These hormones do funny things to us :hugs: xxClick to expand...

If only the stork really DID deliver our babies to us! That would be quite amazing, haha!!


----------



## mummyclo

I wish the stork thing was real!!
I think i find a new stretchmark every day! :(
Makes me sad :(


----------



## Pixxie

The ones from my belly button piercings are slowly creeping up my belly, they look really nasty :wacko: xx


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> Sorry if i sound disgustingly vain, but i'm really missing my body before pregnancy, i know its never going to be the same again and its really upsetting to me :( Obviously i wouldn't change anything in the slightest, but just sometimes looking at my clothes in my wardrobe and old pictures gets me down. I blame being so emotional on the fact that my kitchen is still a mess, lol

Awww when are they hoping to have it finished now?!

Don't get me started on clothes, I loathe spending money on stuff that isnt quite what I want, doesn't quite fit.



Pixxie said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Do you girls think its too ambitious of me to plan to go to a concert when LO is 2 months old? I really wanna go but I can see OH trying to talk me out of it, saying she's too young to spend the night without me :dohh: xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Im going to see Good Charlotte :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad OH has agreed! And I'm jealous! I want to see Good Charlotte! Madden is named after Benji and Joel!Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have to try that one when we have a boy :haha: I think OH will see though me though!
> 
> You could go, but it would be a bit of a mooch for you! The nearest place to you would be Bristol :wacko: I'm so excited, I've wanted to see them for the past 6 years so it's about time I got to! xxClick to expand...

Bristol would be too much of a trek :( 

We agreed on Madden as it gave us the different name we wanted but also because we both like good charlotte


----------



## Pixxie

My OH hates GC so much he says if I ever leave the CD in the stereo he will chuck it out the window :rofl:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Kitchen should have been completed by end of today, they are still here and will prob need to come in tomorrow. Earlier in the day they opened the box of door handles and lo and behold they were the WRONG ONES!! So now have to wait until next tuesday for them to come too. I actually cant see it ever being finished, lol!! I'll be kitchenless forever!!


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> My OH hates GC so much he says if I ever leave the CD in the stereo he will chuck it out the window :rofl:

Lol I have to fight to borrow the CDs lol


----------



## Pixxie

OH just got back and he's bought me flowers :cloud9:


----------



## sammiwry

O bless him!! Warrens been working away this week so I'm staying at my mums but hes got me a present


----------



## Nut_Shake

Pixxie said:


> OH just got back and he's bought me flowers :cloud9:

Oh how gorgeous!!!! That is so lovely of him! I love flowers, shame hubs has only ever bought me them about 3 times! And one of those times he actually bought me home this odd plant the size of a teaspoon. He looked so proud of himself too, lol!! It died within a week...


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> My OH hates GC so much he says if I ever leave the CD in the stereo he will chuck it out the window :rofl:

Im so old - ive never even heard of them.......



Nut_Shake said:


> Kitchen should have been completed by end of today, they are still here and will prob need to come in tomorrow. Earlier in the day they opened the box of door handles and lo and behold they were the WRONG ONES!! So now have to wait until next tuesday for them to come too. I actually cant see it ever being finished, lol!! I'll be kitchenless forever!!

Oh hon - The building trade is notorious for sending the wrong parts/bits/accessories. It drives OH mental. I swear I could run the building suppliers on my own in this town JUST by making sure that the right bits went to the right people. I mean its not bloody rocket science is it. DH spends so much time fetching or reordering or waiting for stuff that hasnt been ordered or received properly. It seems to be endemic in this country for some bizarre reason. None of which makes it easier for you - it will get better soon honest. 

Oh and I love and loathe my pregnancy body. Love my bump - loathe the fact my nice clothes dont fit. 



Pixxie said:


> OH just got back and he's bought me flowers :cloud9:

Awww! 



Nut_Shake said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> OH just got back and he's bought me flowers :cloud9:
> 
> Oh how gorgeous!!!! That is so lovely of him! I love flowers, shame hubs has only ever bought me them about 3 times! And one of those times he actually bought me home this odd plant the size of a teaspoon. He looked so proud of himself too, lol!! It died within a week...Click to expand...

DH is pretty good at the flowers thing actually -bless his heart.

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey ladies

Back from scan. . . . . . and so happy to have seen my baby girl. :cloud9:

Sadly the cord was in the way alot and we haven't got the greatest of photos. :cry:I'll scan them and put them on tomorrow. I can tell you that she has the cutest chubbiest cheeks!! :kiss:

She is measuring a week behind but sonographer told us not to worry it was all fine. Also the placenta has moved up which was a surprise!! She is also breech but this doesn't bother me as I will be electing for c section anyway.

Hope you're all ok :thumbup:


----------



## xkirstyx

aw thats fab butterfly! glad bubs is doing well :D cant wait to see pics xxx


----------



## spencerbear

thats great news butterfly :hugs:


----------



## vicky84

Ok so i'm kinda ok. I've been admitted to the labour ward, on meds to at least slow contractions, and Gbs meds, and steroids. I was 4cm on admission, obviously a major concern but whilst waters are in tact of course its way better. No sign of infection or any thing, just one of them things. She's happily engaged lol.


----------



## lozzy21

Had my 28 week appointment today, everything came back fine but im measuring at 30 weeks. Hopefully i wont get any futher foward than that.


----------



## hopefully2

Oh vicky great to see you on here and comfortable at the moment.
I'm glad they are looking after you well, you must have had a real shock and its tough with lauren at home too.
My little one was born at 28 weeks and is and always has been perfectly healthy but lets hope with those waters intact you might hold on for another while.
Delighted you were able to come on and update us, we've all been thinking of you x


----------



## Kerrieann

Vicky thankyou for getting on to update us, hope ur manging to relax and rest up a little, hope baby emily holds on for a while longer to get abit stronger too :hugs: :flower: xx


----------



## vicky84

We've just had second lot of steroids. Making things much much better that they were 12 hours ago. Kinda hoping things calm now for a while. Contractions seem to of eased, would like to know what is going on down below but far to risky with waters bulging to do regular checks. Obviously They'll have to check if they want to send me home though as i was 8 cm almost before i knew i was in labour with lauren. Hence the concern and havin to stay for now.


----------



## Mincholada

vicky, i'm glad you're okay so far! will pray that it stays that way and LO gets to cook some more!!!


here's my legs and bump at the beach today lol. i was able to catch almost an hour of sun before it rained again. water was lovely, just too big waves to relaxingly swim or float around and trying to find a comfortable position to lie in was a hassle. back = not allowed, stomach = something in the way, side = sand too hard... you see my trouble! ;)

https://img46.imageshack.us/img46/4385/beachbump2.jpg

back to work tomorrow. long hours ahead this weekend. saturday until 2:30 AM and back at 11 AM sunday morning... booo!

but i think i can look forward to an "informal" date with a 6'3" brazilian guy on sunday evening. :) :) :) i just hope i won't fall asleep. he seems very nice, has a 5 year old son and with his height he's great for my 5'11".... oooooh, i'd give sooo much for just a hug right now!!! i'm so hormonal and my male coworkers drive me crazy. they are all so "touchy" right now and can't keep their hands off me pregnant woman. i really don't think they do it on purpose. most of them have girlfriends and i wouldn't want anything from any of them. i think it's some weird male instinct and a couple of them have admitted that they find me suuuper attractive right now... :blush: i really can't see why, but whenever one of them touches me, i get goosebumps. it's driving me mad! in those moments i just wish there would be somebody i could be all over :blush: in my desperate moments i even considered calling my ex-roommate whom i had an affair with (we were both single, just didn't want a relationship) when i first came to the states, as i know he just broke up with his ex-girlfriend a couple of weeks ago :dohh: 

i don't wanna be so hormonal though! and to be honest, not having had sex since april, i can't see myself having some in my current state with some half random person :nope:... although my ex-roomie not being random, but that would just look sooooooo desperate!

all i want is a nice big hug!!! i swear! :happydance: well, maybe sunday will be my lucky day. there should be a law that you have to do what a pregnant woman tells you to do!!! :thumbup:

enough rambling, wishing you guys an awesome weekend already! it's 1.october... 2 months and it's DECEMBER!!!!!! waaaaah!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Nut_Shake said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> OH just got back and he's bought me flowers :cloud9:
> 
> Oh how gorgeous!!!! That is so lovely of him! I love flowers, shame hubs has only ever bought me them about 3 times! And one of those times he actually bought me home this odd plant the size of a teaspoon. He looked so proud of himself too, lol!! It died within a week...Click to expand...

YOu're not alone Nat my OH only bought me flowers once on Valentines day this year and that's only cos i asked him :hha: 



- Butterfly - said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Back from scan. . . . . . and so happy to have seen my baby girl. :cloud9:
> 
> Sadly the cord was in the way alot and we haven't got the greatest of photos. :cry:I'll scan them and put them on tomorrow. I can tell you that she has the cutest chubbiest cheeks!! :kiss:
> 
> She is measuring a week behind but sonographer told us not to worry it was all fine. Also the placenta has moved up which was a surprise!! She is also breech but this doesn't bother me as I will be electing for c section anyway.
> 
> Hope you're all ok :thumbup:

wonderful news hun glad all is well!!xx



vicky84 said:


> Ok so i'm kinda ok. I've been admitted to the labour ward, on meds to at least slow contractions, and Gbs meds, and steroids. I was 4cm on admission, obviously a major concern but whilst waters are in tact of course its way better. No sign of infection or any thing, just one of them things. She's happily engaged lol.

Hi Vicky great news no sign of infection and thank you for popping on to update us! Hope she can manage a bit longer tucked up in there for you xxx :hugs: xxx to you all 



lozzy21 said:


> Had my 28 week appointment today, everything came back fine but im measuring at 30 weeks. Hopefully i wont get any futher foward than that.

well you're 29 weeks today so it's only really a week ahead so sure it'll balance out


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls 

just popping on before I go get showered as going to visit my friend and her new baby in Halifax today - shame the weather is going to be horrendous lol that's gonna be fun!! 

I'm feeling so fed up with OH at the moment I feel guilty for always getting at him but everything he does annoys me. Is this just me or is it a common thing? I feel like I've turned in to a complete bitch then I start crying cos I know how I'm being. I know it's hormones but I feel really bad for him :cry:

if he hasnt done something round the house when he's been off work all afternoon I feel really cross and start sniping at him or if he doesnt say really nice things to me all the time I start saying stuff like "you should be telling me I'm this or that" or "you should be doing this" or "a good daddy would do DIY to make the house nice for Ava's arrival....think that one is because I feel a bit resentful that he doesnt take any interest in anything I buy or sort out for the nursery etc I've sorted everything out and it annoys me that he's not had to do anything!

I feel like a horrible bitch....!xx


----------



## sammiwry

In all the excitement of catching up I forgot to update how my me appointment went!!

Madden is finally head down and so far stayed that way!! I've got a fundus height of 29cm which she said was spot on as I'm 29 weeks today and he had a heart beat of 138-159 as she let me record it as warren hasn't been able to go to any appointments since my 20 week scan.

Only downside was passing out when she was doing my bloods as my
bp was stupidly low again :-(

but here are bump pics from last night:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/59db7e64.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/fbcd3dc2.jpg


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Back from scan. . . . . . and so happy to have seen my baby girl. :cloud9:
> 
> Sadly the cord was in the way alot and we haven't got the greatest of photos. :cry:I'll scan them and put them on tomorrow. I can tell you that she has the cutest chubbiest cheeks!! :kiss:
> 
> She is measuring a week behind but sonographer told us not to worry it was all fine. Also the placenta has moved up which was a surprise!! She is also breech but this doesn't bother me as I will be electing for c section anyway.
> 
> Hope you're all ok :thumbup:

Yay - cant wait to see the photo's! 



vicky84 said:


> Ok so i'm kinda ok. I've been admitted to the labour ward, on meds to at least slow contractions, and Gbs meds, and steroids. I was 4cm on admission, obviously a major concern but whilst waters are in tact of course its way better. No sign of infection or any thing, just one of them things. She's happily engaged lol.

Oh hon, thanks for letting us know - glad everything seems to have settled down a bit now. Will keep my fingers crossed that Emily sees fit to stay there a wee bit longer. I see you have had the second lot of steroids too now. :hugs: 



Mincholada said:


> all i want is a nice big hug!!! i swear! :happydance: well, maybe sunday will be my lucky day. *there should be a law that you have to do what a pregnant woman tells you to do!!! *
> enough rambling, wishing you guys an awesome weekend already! it's 1.october... 2 months and it's DECEMBER!!!!!! waaaaah!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Absolutely - would make my life a lot simpler. I hope you get your hug. Nice pic by the way, Its currently raining cats and dogs here and blowing a gale. 



Nessicle said:


> morning girls
> 
> just popping on before I go get showered as going to visit my friend and her new baby in Halifax today - shame the weather is going to be horrendous lol that's gonna be fun!!
> 
> I'm feeling so fed up with OH at the moment I feel guilty for always getting at him but everything he does annoys me. Is this just me or is it a common thing? I feel like I've turned in to a complete bitch then I start crying cos I know how I'm being. I know it's hormones but I feel really bad for him :cry:
> 
> if he hasnt done something round the house when he's been off work all afternoon I feel really cross and start sniping at him or if he doesnt say really nice things to me all the time I start saying stuff like "you should be telling me I'm this or that" or "you should be doing this" or "a good daddy would do DIY to make the house nice for Ava's arrival....think that one is because I feel a bit resentful that he doesnt take any interest in anything I buy or sort out for the nursery etc I've sorted everything out and it annoys me that he's not had to do anything!
> 
> I feel like a horrible bitch....!xx

Have fun with your friend and her baby!! :baby::baby:

Im sure your OH *is* being irritating - trouble is the stuff you normally shrug off can become really really ANNOYING at the moment -its hard to know what is 'us' and what is hormonal stuff. :dohh:

Anyway dont worry about it today - just enjoy your day off and your weekend. 

28 WEEKS TODAY!!! :happydance::happydance:

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> In all the excitement of catching up I forgot to update how my me appointment went!!
> 
> Madden is finally head down and so far stayed that way!! I've got a fundus height of 29cm which she said was spot on as I'm 29 weeks today and he had a heart beat of 138-159 as she let me record it as warren hasn't been able to go to any appointments since my 20 week scan.
> 
> Only downside was passing out when she was doing my bloods as my
> bp was stupidly low again :-(
> 
> but here are bump pics from last night:
> 
> <a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/?action=view&current=59db7e64.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/59db7e64.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>


Oh Sammi are you okay! 
Im glad Madden is cooking nicely in there but you take care of yourself my sweet. 

Cant access the photos - I will see if I can copy/paste them to have a look.


Also Lozzy - Ness is right - its only 1 week really and 1cm either way isnt an issue hon.

Ive put on 3lbs since Tuesday!! :cry: I hope Caitlyn is having a growth spurt as so many people inc DH have commented on the bump growing (pic to come tomorrow honest) but ive a sneaking suspiscion its all the chocolate and biscuits ive been eating....


----------



## Nessicle

thanks mizze yeah i think that's it - I can't just brush stuff off now as my patience is really low! I'm looking forward to time away from work and home today as i haven't been anywhere in months! 

Sammi fabulous bump darling! Glad all is well with bubs! Gosh Mark has only ever been to one mw appt and I've tried to get him to listen to the hb but he gets bored and it's a fight to even get him to sit still for 5 minutes to feel her moving, he just doesnt find it amazing like me which makes me feel a bit shitty sometimes, he can't even fake enthusiasm for me :cry:

What is your bp Sammi? mine was 109/60 which I think is low but nothing to worry about xx


----------



## Nessicle

lol mizze I dont weigh my self so no idea how much weight I've put on - I dont go near scales ha ha xx


----------



## Nessicle

sammi loving the giant bag of walkers on the side :haha:


----------



## Mizze

Sammi - I can see the photo's now - Great bump - love the bra too..

Ness - its my downfall I cant keep away from the scales...... 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Morning ladies :flower:
Had the worst night EVER! Had constant bump and back pain last night, and chose to ignore it until it got really bad. Called the hospital in the early hours and they said it doesn't sound like labor but to come in just incase only to be sent home again because it was nothing and told to take paracetamol!
Damn that was scary! Still hurts today but not so bad, don't think i can cope with another 9 weeks how im feeling :cry:
Im gonna post in third tri about pain in third tri, hopefully someone will enlighten me :)
Hope everyone is ok today xx


----------



## Mizze

Aw Chloe :hugs: 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Chloe are you using anything to support your bump while your in bed? My back and bump kill me if i dont put a pillow under it.


----------



## mummyclo

I was using a pillow, but found it made it worse :(
I might try again with smaller one :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah try supporting ur bump more chloe, even if you have to kick oh out and surround urself with pillows!! Hope someone else can help with some advice tho xx

Great bump sammi!! Also loving the bra :haha: is it a maternity one?

Butterfly cant wait to see pics, glad it all went well too :hugs:

Mincholada great bump too, jealous that you are sunbathing on a bloody beach tho!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Try putting the pillow inbetween your legs and then tucking it under your bump. Only way i can get any sleep.


----------



## - Butterfly -

vicky84 said:


> Ok so i'm kinda ok. I've been admitted to the labour ward, on meds to at least slow contractions, and Gbs meds, and steroids. I was 4cm on admission, obviously a major concern but whilst waters are in tact of course its way better. No sign of infection or any thing, just one of them things. She's happily engaged lol.

 Glad you're both ok hun :flower:



lozzy21 said:


> Had my 28 week appointment today, everything came back fine but im measuring at 30 weeks. Hopefully i wont get any futher foward than that.

 Glad you're appointment went well :thumbup:



Nessicle said:


> morning girls
> 
> just popping on before I go get showered as going to visit my friend and her new baby in Halifax today - shame the weather is going to be horrendous lol that's gonna be fun!!
> 
> I'm feeling so fed up with OH at the moment I feel guilty for always getting at him but everything he does annoys me. Is this just me or is it a common thing? I feel like I've turned in to a complete bitch then I start crying cos I know how I'm being. I know it's hormones but I feel really bad for him :cry:
> 
> if he hasnt done something round the house when he's been off work all afternoon I feel really cross and start sniping at him or if he doesnt say really nice things to me all the time I start saying stuff like "you should be telling me I'm this or that" or "you should be doing this" or "a good daddy would do DIY to make the house nice for Ava's arrival....think that one is because I feel a bit resentful that he doesnt take any interest in anything I buy or sort out for the nursery etc I've sorted everything out and it annoys me that he's not had to do anything!
> 
> I feel like a horrible bitch....!xx

 Hope you have a good day hun. I know what you mean about being a bitch. Sometimes it's so hard when DH does something annoying. :dohh:



sammiwry said:


> In all the excitement of catching up I forgot to update how my me appointment went!!
> 
> Madden is finally head down and so far stayed that way!! I've got a fundus height of 29cm which she said was spot on as I'm 29 weeks today and he had a heart beat of 138-159 as she let me record it as warren hasn't been able to go to any appointments since my 20 week scan.
> 
> Only downside was passing out when she was doing my bloods as my
> bp was stupidly low again :-(
> 
> but here are bump pics from last night:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/59db7e64.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/fbcd3dc2.jpg

 Great bump!! Glad your appointment went well. :flower:



mummyclo said:


> Morning ladies :flower:
> Had the worst night EVER! Had constant bump and back pain last night, and chose to ignore it until it got really bad. Called the hospital in the early hours and they said it doesn't sound like labor but to come in just incase only to be sent home again because it was nothing and told to take paracetamol!
> Damn that was scary! Still hurts today but not so bad, don't think i can cope with another 9 weeks how im feeling :cry:
> Im gonna post in third tri about pain in third tri, hopefully someone will enlighten me :)
> Hope everyone is ok today xx

 Aww hun hop you're ok :hugs:

Minch - you have a beautiful bump!! Hope you enjoy your date and get that hug you want :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Vicky has been textin this morning (shes online now so might end up posting what I'm posting) she has had more meds for contractions and antibiotics. She had back pain this morning and has been checked and has dilated a further half cm so she's about 4.5cm dilated now, waters are bulging. She said if she was further along they would just start her labour off by breaking them but for now trying to buy time. If there's any sign of infection on her blood/wee results they will more than likely start her off and get Emily out.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Scan pictures for you!!
 



Attached Files:







BABYIMAGES_9.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 9









BABYIMAGES_7.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 8









BABYIMAGES_6.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 8









BABYIMAGES_5.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammi loving the giant bag of walkers on the side :haha:

shh you weren't meant to notice them lol!



Kerrieann said:


> Yeah try supporting ur bump more chloe, even if you have to kick oh out and surround urself with pillows!! Hope someone else can help with some advice tho xx
> 
> Great bump sammi!! Also loving the bra :haha: is it a maternity one?
> 
> Butterfly cant wait to see pics, glad it all went well too :hugs:
> 
> Mincholada great bump too, jealous that you are sunbathing on a bloody beach tho!!!

haha erm :-s no it's not it's an old one from la senza 



Mizze said:


> Sammi - I can see the photo's now - Great bump - love the bra too..
> 
> Ness - its my downfall I cant keep away from the scales......
> 
> Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thinking of you Vicky xx


----------



## mummyclo

Awwww shes so cute hun.
Lovely littly nose and chubby cheeks! :)
x


----------



## nikki-lou25

- Butterfly - said:


> Scan pictures for you!!

Awww how cute!! Lovin the chubby cheeks :cloud9:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks I can't stop looking at her! :cloud9:


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> Scan pictures for you!!

gorgeous pics!!


----------



## mummyclo

I can't wait to see and hold my little man for the first time!! Im getting so impatient now!
Mostly because i feel like crap :(


----------



## Nut_Shake

nikki-lou25 said:


> Vicky has been textin this morning (shes online now so might end up posting what I'm posting) she has had more meds for contractions and antibiotics. She had back pain this morning and has been checked and has dilated a further half cm so she's about 4.5cm dilated now, waters are bulging. She said if she was further along they would just start her labour off by breaking them but for now trying to buy time. If there's any sign of infection on her blood/wee results they will more than likely start her off and get Emily out.

Oh i hope her and little one are ok, thinking of them xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

LOVE the scan pictures Butterfly! What a little cutie!! xx


----------



## Mizze

Thanks for the update Nikki. Im thinking of them both. Funnily enough im off to a "support the special care baby unit" coffee morning tomorrow - I had intended going anyway but this reminded me of how important it is to support them. 

Butterfly - what a little cutie you have there - all chubby cheeks isnt she - lovely and very reasurring I imagine.

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Sorry i havent been on. My internet has stopped working at home so im catching up at work. Hope i can get it fixed tonight. Felt lost without u ladies last night n this morning lol sad?! I think so! :rofl:

Too difficult to reply to everyone using my phone so i wont lol.

30wks today!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Pixxie

nikki-lou25 said:


> Vicky has been textin this morning (shes online now so might end up posting what I'm posting) she has had more meds for contractions and antibiotics. She had back pain this morning and has been checked and has dilated a further half cm so she's about 4.5cm dilated now, waters are bulging. She said if she was further along they would just start her labour off by breaking them but for now trying to buy time. If there's any sign of infection on her blood/wee results they will more than likely start her off and get Emily out.

Hope they get her to stay put a little longer, thinking of you both xx



- Butterfly - said:


> Scan pictures for you!!

Awwww what lovely chubby cheeks! 



ducky1502 said:


> Sorry i havent been on. My internet has stopped working at home so im catching up at work. Hope i can get it fixed tonight. Felt lost without u ladies last night n this morning lol sad?! I think so! :rofl:
> 
> Too difficult to reply to everyone using my phone so i wont lol.
> 
> 30wks today!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

weyhey for 30 weeks! 

Nothing to report for myself really, went to mums for tea last night. She hasn't seen me for over a month so was amazed at my belly. My little sister bought me some tiny girls shoes, which are adorable! OH is supposed to be starting the wallpapering in the nursery today but since he went to bed at 6am I'm not holding my breath :dohh: xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Xaviersmom said:


> I am the same way. This much anticipated little girl of ours.. I'm so afraid she's gonna come out a boy. Not that we wouldn't love him just as much.. but still..

Im the same too! Had 3 scans tell us that she is a Girl & I still think, what if shes not! :wacko:



- Butterfly - said:


> DH wrote this for our angel when she passed away. We have just decided to put it on the charity website with a photo. https://www.jtsma.org.uk/mollie_whitfield.html It is coming up to her 3rd birthday and 19 days later her 2nd angel day.

Mollie is so adorable :hugs: I cant begin to imagine how you & your DH cope? 

Your LO will always be proud to have such an adorable big Sister :hugs:

Lovely scan pics...She looks so comfy :baby: :cloud9:



vicky84 said:


> Ok so i'm kinda ok. I've been admitted to the labour ward, on meds to at least slow contractions, and Gbs meds, and steroids. I was 4cm on admission, obviously a major concern but whilst waters are in tact of course its way better. No sign of infection or any thing, just one of them things. She's happily engaged lol.

Thanks for keeping us updated & wishing you & your LO all the best, hope she stays cooking for a while longer :thumbup:



Nessicle said:


> sammi loving the giant bag of walkers on the side :haha:

I was gonna say that too....Make we want a bag of prawn cocktail now! :haha:

Lovely bump by the way...We werent ONLY looking at the crisps!!! :blush:



ducky1502 said:


> 30wks today!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Yey for 30 Weeks :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Bloods didnt hurt at all :thumbup:

Anti~D was a bit sore, but not as bad as I imagined....She said, which arm do you want it in, as it'll be sore all day.....But it wasnt that bad

So those that are still to have it, try not to worry & the sense of 'thank gawd thats outa the way' is immense! :winkwink:


----------



## lozzy21

Errr speaking of injections iv just got a letter through for my flu jab. Now it feels like its getting close to the end of the year :dohh:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> I can't wait to see and hold my little man for the first time!! Im getting so impatient now!
> Mostly because i feel like crap :(

I'm the same!!


----------



## lozzy21

Just saw this posted on another thread but thought id share.

https://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2010/sep/30/mothercare-withdraws-baby-equipment-us-scare


----------



## Mizze

Gosh my internet is so SLOW at the moment, Lozzy im still waiting for it to load the mothercare link. FINALLY. Oh I see -I had looked at these so thanks for that. 

Ducky - congrats on 30 weeks. :yipee: 

Kelly, im glad the bloods and Anti-D went okay. 

I have my bloods first thing Monday morning :( Im sure it will be fine - there's more blood in our bodies so maybe my veins are easier to find now.... 

Ive also booked my antenatal classes :happydance: I get 4 NHS 1 1/2 hour sessions on Tuesday evenings. Not bad I think. DH should be able to make those no problem. 

Just waiting Friday afternoon out now so I can get on with my weekend. 

Hope everyone is feeling better. 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze i wouldent count on it being easier to get blood because we have more in our body, it still takes them ages to get mine.

I dunno what i get for my antinatal classes yet.


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Kelly, im glad the bloods and Anti-D went okay.
> 
> I have my bloods first thing Monday morning :( Im sure it will be fine - there's more blood in our bodies so maybe my veins are easier to find now....
> 
> Mizze xx

Thanks :hugs:

It wasnt hard for her to find a vein, although I couldnt see it! She felt it under the skin :thumbup:

I think that often it depends who you get, some are useless! :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

Added a new ticker, just to make sure I am totally aware of how time is running by! 

2 Months 5 Days = *ONLY* 66 Days! :wacko: Eeek!


----------



## lozzy21

Thank god my brother has finaly sat down, i can have a nap now hes not running around.


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Mizze i wouldent count on it being easier to get blood because we have more in our body, it still takes them ages to get mine.
> 
> I dunno what i get for my antinatal classes yet.

Arrgh Lozzy dont spoil my fantasy!! :winkwink:



KellyC75 said:


> Added a new ticker, just to make sure I am totally aware of how time is running by!
> 
> 2 Months 5 Days = *ONLY* 66 Days! :wacko: Eeek!

Kelly one your tickers still says 73 days - am I missing something? 

Bored bored bored - should be working but dont WANNA. 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Sorry lol


----------



## Xaviersmom

- Butterfly - said:


> Scan pictures for you!!

She's beautiful! 



Pixxie said:


> OH is supposed to be starting the wallpapering in the nursery today but since he went to bed at 6am I'm not holding my breath :dohh: xxx

My DH needs to sand the walls in LO's room. FIL is itching to come over and help. Love the guy, but I am hoping he comes over when DH is here.

I'm a get impatient and do it myself kind of girl.. just over a week till baby shower and no place but the livingroom to put the stuff... I see painting in my future...


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Added a new ticker, just to make sure I am totally aware of how time is running by!
> 
> 2 Months 5 Days = *ONLY* 66 Days! :wacko: Eeek!
> 
> Kelly one your tickers still says 73 days - am I missing something?
> 
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

Thats because my due date is 13/12...But I am having a C.section on 6/12 :baby:

I wanted a ticker that states my week of pregnancy, but without the countdown.....If you find one, let me know :winkwink:


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> [Thats because my due date is 13/12...But I am having a C.section on 6/12 :baby:
> 
> I wanted a ticker that states my week of pregnancy, but without the countdown.....If you find one, let me know :winkwink:

 yes I'd like one of them too :thumbup: 

Thanks Kelly - It is very hard to imagine how anyone copes - but we just take things day by day really - just like we did when Mollie was diagnosed at 6 weeks old. :cry: Her baby sister is definitely going to be a chubby cheeks!! :cloud9:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Xaviersmom said:
 

> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Scan pictures for you!!
> 
> She's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> OH is supposed to be starting the wallpapering in the nursery today but since he went to bed at 6am I'm not holding my breath :dohh: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> My DH needs to sand the walls in LO's room. FIL is itching to come over and help. Love the guy, but I am hoping he comes over when DH is here.
> 
> I'm a get impatient and do it myself kind of girl.. just over a week till baby shower and no place but the livingroom to put the stuff... I see painting in my future...Click to expand...

 I'm waiting for my DH to do our nursery too!! Hoping he will do it this weekend :thumbup: I too am getting impatient! :dohh:


----------



## Kerrieann

Kelly glad ur apt went well!! Also noticed ur ticiker, gathered it was for ur c section tho, ive got a feeling baby is coming around the 5th for me!

Why is this afternoon dragging so much! Looking forward to the weekend tho as hubby is off and he normally works 7 days so will be nice spending some time together :happydance:


----------



## Xaviersmom

- Butterfly - said:


> I'm waiting for my DH to do our nursery too!! Hoping he will do it this weekend :thumbup: I too am getting impatient! :dohh:

Like I said.. I see painting in my future... I WANT IT DONE! I WANT TO SET UP MY NURSERY!

I'm not sure he realizes how close to a hormonal temper tantrum I am...


----------



## lozzy21

My brother has got some idea in his head about baby being a monster and it scratching me :D


----------



## - Butterfly -

Xaviersmom said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for my DH to do our nursery too!! Hoping he will do it this weekend :thumbup: I too am getting impatient! :dohh:
> 
> Like I said.. I see painting in my future... I WANT IT DONE! I WANT TO SET UP MY NURSERY!
> 
> I'm not sure he realizes how close to a hormonal temper tantrum I am...Click to expand...

 :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

My OH is insisting on painting the nursery. He says its his job lol. Im happy to leave it white though. 

Went through baby clothes last night, counting up what we have. We have soooo much but its amazing what essentials we dont have... Like we have no sleepsuits in 0-3 lol. How did i manage that?!?! Least it means i still have an excuse to shop!!


----------



## Kerrieann

woah think i have about 15 or more 0-3 sleepsuits!!! Plus loads of 0-3 outfits :blush: We have way too much stuff but oh well lol i can sell it all after!


----------



## lozzy21

Iv only got the essentials, i plan on getting everything else in the january sales


----------



## xkirstyx

lol i noticed i didnt have any 0-3 vests or sleepsuits so went in panic mode and went to asda yesterday!


----------



## Mizze

I feel sick! Dammit and I cant go home because stupid boss needs to agree something first so I can email it today! 

:sick:

Mizze


----------



## lozzy21

Hope you can go home soon Mizze.


How come when im at work iv got pages and pages to catch up on but when im off no one wants to talk?


----------



## Kerrieann

I was thinking how quiet it is today too :shrug: saying that it has been a good thing as i have got loads done because of it!!


----------



## lozzy21

I had plans to do things but they have gone out the window


----------



## cho

Vicky glad all is well, hope baby emily holds on for a little longer :thumbup:

Everyones bumps are looking great, gotta admit i noticed the walkers crisps too:haha:

I have shopping today, wen to primark got the rest of the bits i need for hospital bag :)
Got a few clothes for Bradley in debenhams sale:thumbup:
and went for a subway for lunch.. mmmmm
and have just been really naughty and got a kfc for dinner eeek

Im terrible with weighing myself too, i weigh myself daily!
Might be better avoiding them tomorrow :(


----------



## lozzy21

So im aparently im nieve for saying i wont be buying any formula?


----------



## mummyclo

NO, im not buynig any formula! I don't want it there to tempt me when im tired! :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Well we both must be nieve then cos "what if we cant breastfeed or express?"

Unless im unconscious im going to be able to do one or the other!


----------



## Xaviersmom

ducky1502 said:


> My OH is insisting on painting the nursery. He says its his job lol. Im happy to leave it white though.
> 
> Went through baby clothes last night, counting up what we have. We have soooo much but its amazing what essentials we dont have... Like we have no sleepsuits in 0-3 lol. How did i manage that?!?! Least it means i still have an excuse to shop!!

I'd be thrilled with white.. In fact, I may just make him keep it white. Right now, It's got this ugly jungle mural on one wall and the other walls are a dark green. It's a tiny room and the dark colors make it seem way smaller. DH needs to sand the mural so it's flat before we can paint over it.



lozzy21 said:


> So im aparently im nieve for saying i wont be buying any formula?

Did I miss something? Are you planning on nursing? I don't plan on buying formula unless there is a serious problem with LO and nursing.


I got Sh*t for sleep last night. DH got home from volleyball at 1:45am and sounded to me like a herd of elephants coming in. I was awake till at least 2:30.. Up for the day @ 5:40 b/c I couldn't sleep. Luckily, I had no plans today and just spent most of my morning napping on the couch. Now I feel like I should get motivated. 

I made DH turn white again yesterday :evil: I pointed out that full term is 37 weeks.. Just under 8 weeks.. LOL his face was priceless.


----------



## lozzy21

I plan on breastfeeding and if that dosent work i will be expressing. Im not daft, iv got bottles, i just wont be putting formula in them.


----------



## mummyclo

I agree, if i can't breastfeed i will express :)


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Hope you can go home soon Mizze.
> 
> 
> How come when im at work iv got pages and pages to catch up on but when im off no one wants to talk?

Thanks hon - Rang boss up and made him do what I needed him to do while I was still on the phone. Now at home! 

Oh and its sods law hon when you have time no one else is chatting! 



lozzy21 said:


> So im aparently im nieve for saying i wont be buying any formula?

Who said that? 



Xaviersmom said:


> I made DH turn white again yesterday :evil: I pointed out that full term is 37 weeks.. Just under 8 weeks.. LOL his face was priceless.

Lol xaviersmum! I hope you get a better night's sleep tonight

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> So im aparently im nieve for saying i wont be buying any formula?
> 
> Who said that?
> 
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...



https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/427130-steralising-bottles-hospital.html


----------



## xkirstyx

i will be buying formula just incase, i had really bad problems breastfeeding jack and also ended up bleeding loads so had to stop, coz of this its scared me shitless but i know every baby is defferent and i need to try again, im just praying i dont go through what i went through with jack again :(


----------



## mummyclo

Thats harsh Lozzy, i posted on there :)


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> So im aparently im nieve for saying i wont be buying any formula?
> 
> Who said that?
> 
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/427130-steralising-bottles-hospital.htmlClick to expand...

Ah yes I see. 

Well its one thing to say "I want to do this because x happened or im afraid x will happen" and another to criticise someone because they arent going to do what you do. People should learn the difference, calling someone naive because they intend to do something different is not polite.

TBH Never occured to me to take bottles in at all - I will take in a sterilized one now and will send DH home for the pump if necessary but like you do not want to put formula in a bottle. Not unless I really have to. Completely understand that others will want to do the opposite however. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

xkirstyx said:


> i will be buying formula just incase, i had really bad problems breastfeeding jack and also ended up bleeding loads so had to stop, coz of this its scared me shitless but i know every baby is defferent and i need to try again, im just praying i dont go through what i went through with jack again :(

Aw hun :hug: hope its not traumatic for you this time. 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:
 

> Everyones bumps are looking great, gotta admit i noticed the walkers crisps too:haha:

Trouble is no-one will believe me when I say they have been there since July! :(


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> Everyones bumps are looking great, gotta admit i noticed the walkers crisps too:haha:
> 
> Trouble is no-one will believe me when I say they have been there since July! :(Click to expand...

Nope not for a second! :haha:

Mizze


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Sammi!!


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> Everyones bumps are looking great, gotta admit i noticed the walkers crisps too:haha:
> 
> Trouble is no-one will believe me when I say they have been there since July! :(Click to expand...
> 
> Nope not for a second! :haha:
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...

:cry: It's the truth! I brought them the day before we got the keys to our house and never got round to eating them and as I'm not at my mums often they've sat there collecting dust lol!


----------



## ducky1502

Lozzy ignore them, everyone is different. I have a couple of premaid forumla things in cartons 'just in case' but only because someone gave them to me. My plan is to breastfeed as number 1 choice, express number 2 and bottle as a last resort. But everyone is different. I think it's such a shame when people are judged because they have different views. Everyone is entitled to feed their baby how they want :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

xkirstyx said:


> i will be buying formula just incase, i had really bad problems breastfeeding jack and also ended up bleeding loads so had to stop, coz of this its scared me shitless but i know every baby is defferent and i need to try again, im just praying i dont go through what i went through with jack again :(

:hugs: Hopefully it wont



mummyclo said:


> Thats harsh Lozzy, i posted on there :)

I saw, thank you:thumbup:



Mizze said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> So im aparently im nieve for saying i wont be buying any formula?
> 
> Who said that?
> 
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/427130-steralising-bottles-hospital.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> Ah yes I see.
> 
> Well its one thing to say "I want to do this because x happened or im afraid x will happen" and another to criticise someone because they arent going to do what you do. People should learn the difference, calling someone naive because they intend to do something different is not polite.
> 
> TBH Never occured to me to take bottles in at all - I will take in a sterilized one now and will send DH home for the pump if necessary but like you do not want to put formula in a bottle. Not unless I really have to. Completely understand that others will want to do the opposite however.
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...


I dont get it with BF/FF. If it was something else people would agree to dissagree but with that, if some one does it different to you or has a different view they take it as a personal atack against your ability as a parent:dohh:


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> Everyones bumps are looking great, gotta admit i noticed the walkers crisps too:haha:
> 
> Trouble is no-one will believe me when I say they have been there since July! :(Click to expand...
> 
> Nope not for a second! :haha:
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...
> 
> :cry: It's the truth! I brought them the day before we got the keys to our house and never got round to eating them and as I'm not at my mums often they've sat there collecting dust lol!Click to expand...

Hmmmmmm :rofl:

No I believe you, honest...

Mizze x


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: Sammi!!

What?:blush:


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> Everyones bumps are looking great, gotta admit i noticed the walkers crisps too:haha:
> 
> Trouble is no-one will believe me when I say they have been there since July! :(Click to expand...
> 
> Nope not for a second! :haha:
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...
> 
> :cry: It's the truth! I brought them the day before we got the keys to our house and never got round to eating them and as I'm not at my mums often they've sat there collecting dust lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmmm :rofl:
> 
> No I believe you, honest...
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...

:happydance:


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> I dont get it with BF/FF. If it was something else people would agree to dissagree but with that, if some one does it different to you or has a different view they take it as a personal atack against your ability as a parent:dohh:

Weird isnt it. 
I saw Chloe's post too - very good point Clo! 

Ducky is right too - people should be allowed to decide what is best for them/their baby (without being called names!) 

Ho hum - its one of the subjects I stay well away from on here. Like vaccinations specifically the swine flu jab and drinking while pregnant! 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Id never judge some one for what they did unless it was dangerous or abusive but some people cant seem to help it.

My bloody MIL for one of them :dohh:


----------



## mummyclo

It just made me laugh that no one belives you! :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

If those crisps were mine no one would belive me because OH would have ate them within a week.


----------



## Kerrieann

Lozzy i commented too, not fair to call you naieve! I hate that peole are judged so much on every little thing on here it really winds me up and i dont normally get involved


----------



## lozzy21

Has any one elses OH rushed out and got the new fifa today? Hes been glued to it since he came in from work but it looks exactly the same as the last one.


----------



## ducky1502

lozzy21 said:


> Has any one elses OH rushed out and got the new fifa today? Hes been glued to it since he came in from work but it looks exactly the same as the last one.

Nope not fifa but OH will be getting Gran Turismo 5 as soon as that comes out next month......... dreading it!


----------



## wishingforbub

Kerrieann said:


> chloe we have gone up a box, jut one left now!!!!!!!!

Yay almost there ladies !! :)


KellyC75 said:


> My 29 Week bump :kiss:

 Great bump kelly !!!!



nikki-lou25 said:


> I'm out at the moment but just updating that vicky84 is in hospital! She has been admitted as she had a bit of blood & has started dilating! They have given her steroids for Emilys lungs and I think they're giving Vic meds to stop contractions!
> Please keep everythin crossed that Emily hangs in there for the time being.

Oh I hope she and little one are ok !!! thinking of them.. thanks for updating nikki!



- Butterfly - said:


> DH wrote this for our angel when she passed away. We have just decided to put it on the charity website with a photo. https://www.jtsma.org.uk/mollie_whitfield.html It is coming up to her 3rd birthday and 19 days later her 2nd angel day.

Oh Butterfly.. Mollie is just beautiful. she will be in your heart and thoughts always :hugs: she is watching over your LO now. x



hopefully2 said:


> Bump pic for this week...
> 
> View attachment 121332

great bump hopefully ! xx



vicky84 said:


> Ok so i'm kinda ok. I've been admitted to the labour ward, on meds to at least slow contractions, and Gbs meds, and steroids. I was 4cm on admission, obviously a major concern but whilst waters are in tact of course its way better. No sign of infection or any thing, just one of them things. She's happily engaged lol.

Oh Vicky. I hope you are ok and LO stays put for a little while longer... at least you are being monitored and have all the care handy.. xx

My first time trying this multi-quote thing ladies :)
Nat, yor kitchen men are upsetting me now LOL !!! I would be soooo mad if I were you.. and I know how you feel about your body.. it makes me a little sad that I my never wear a bikini again hehe.. in case i am covered in stretchies with a new flabby tummy :( so time will tell LOL. I will do everything I can though! LOL

my LO is very active and kicking me in the right ribs now ( thats the new craze) so while he is having a jolly 'ol time i am going "ouchie ouchie" all the time :).. i still have like 10 pages to read of your ladies chatting!!!!!

Mizze, we have hit 7 months !!! yay :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

And im still nieve?

Realy what dose she think people did before there was formula :dohh:


----------



## wishingforbub

nikki-lou25 said:


> Vicky has been textin this morning (shes online now so might end up posting what I'm posting) she has had more meds for contractions and antibiotics. She had back pain this morning and has been checked and has dilated a further half cm so she's about 4.5cm dilated now, waters are bulging. She said if she was further along they would just start her labour off by breaking them but for now trying to buy time. If there's any sign of infection on her blood/wee results they will more than likely start her off and get Emily out.

oh.. i hope they are ok.. any more news ??



- Butterfly - said:


> Scan pictures for you!!

Oh butterfly she is a cutie !!! :)



lozzy21 said:


> So im aparently im nieve for saying i wont be buying any formula?

then i am naive too lol cause I am not going to buy formula. I am going to breastfeed and if i cant i will express and if I can't do that, then i will get formula.
Lozzy who said this? on which thread??:growlmad:


----------



## lozzy21

Thread in 3rd tri that was about steralising bottles in hosptal :dohh: Links on the last page


----------



## wishingforbub

ok i will have a look


----------



## Nessicle

evening girls!

Everyone have a nice day? I went to see my friend and she picked me up from the station near her and OMG she hit every speed bump and pot hole at 50mph I've been in agony all day! Had shooting pains going up from my pelvis and stabbing pains right across my bump it's been awful! I was convinced there must have been some damage to Ava considering how much pain I was in! I didnt want to say anything about slowing down because she's had 3 kids and I was afraid I'd come across as over protective and whiney :( she'll be ok won't she? I seriously don't know how because she and I were bouncing all over the place in the back seat I've never felt anything like it!

Just nearly had a right cry - couldnt find the menu for my local chinese and literally nowhere on the internet had it!! Thank god for Just Eat or I'd have nothing to eat!! Sat here waiting for delivery I'm friggin starving!

OH said we're watching the Ryder Cup all weekend - great. Nothing more boring than watching pain dry than golf.....ugh 

x


----------



## lozzy21

Ness she will be fine, she will have barely noticed, might have even sent her to sleep.


----------



## ducky1502

Nessicle said:


> evening girls!
> 
> Everyone have a nice day? I went to see my friend and she picked me up from the station near her and OMG she hit every speed bump and pot hole at 50mph I've been in agony all day! Had shooting pains going up from my pelvis and stabbing pains right across my bump it's been awful! I was convinced there must have been some damage to Ava considering how much pain I was in! I didnt want to say anything about slowing down because she's had 3 kids and I was afraid I'd come across as over protective and whiney :( she'll be ok won't she? I seriously don't know how because she and I were bouncing all over the place in the back seat I've never felt anything like it!
> 
> Just nearly had a right cry - couldnt find the menu for my local chinese and literally nowhere on the internet had it!! Thank god for Just Eat or I'd have nothing to eat!! Sat here waiting for delivery I'm friggin starving!
> 
> OH said we're watching the Ryder Cup all weekend - great. Nothing more boring than watching pain dry than golf.....ugh
> 
> x

I honestly wouldn't worry. She's perfectly happy in there. It's you that did all the suffering, she's super duper protected in there :thumbup:


----------



## Xaviersmom

Hey Lozzy, is this her first kid? I love ppl with no clue who spout stuff.

Thos baby shows on discovery health and stuff kill me. They have the women feeding formula b/c their milk isn't in yet.. I googled it just to be 100% sure. Colostrum is more than enough for bubs.


----------



## lozzy21

Xaviersmom said:


> Hey Lozzy, is this her first kid? I love ppl with no clue who spout stuff.
> 
> Thos baby shows on discovery health and stuff kill me. They have the women feeding formula b/c their milk isn't in yet.. I googled it just to be 100% sure. Colostrum is more than enough for bubs.

I dunno but i think because its mine people think im clueless.

I agree with the shows on discovery, the ones that realy irritate me are when they are advised to supliment with formula because there not making enough milk, Its demand and supply so of course there not going to preduce enough if there suplmenting with forumla.


----------



## Xaviersmom

Exactly!

When I had DS, the place I worked wasn't BF or pump friendly, so I had to give in after 8 weeks. This time is different b/c I work part time from home.


----------



## ducky1502

I don't understand why there seems to be more pressure put on women who want to breastfeed than those who want to forumula feed?!?! Breastfeeding is the most natural thing in the world yet there's so much pressure and so many different rules etc that people give you that no wonder a lot of women just give in. Let a woman decide how SHE wants to feed her baby, we're expected to learn as we go along with how to care for this baby so why can't it be the same when it comes to feeding the baby? :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you girls :flower: I knew deep down she would be but the pain was unreal! Had to get a fairly warm bath for the pain :( didnt want to take any painkiillers but I will if it doesnt ease.

Honestly people are so opinionated Lozzy take no notice! 

I plan to breastfeed but I've also got bottles and a breast pump. If after a few weeks I find she's not settling and is groggy and grumpy I'll supplement breast with bottle too and as she might be a hungry baby but no one will tell me to do otherwise or I'll throttle them! It's my choice to do that! Every woman has the right to choice!


----------



## Xaviersmom

Exactly! In my family, I was the only one to BF when DS came. When my sister had her son, she chose to BF/pump as well. My family thought me sort of odd at the time, but they knew it was my choice and respected that. 

No worries Lozzy :hugs: You'll do just fine in whatever the baby needs.


----------



## lozzy21

:rofl: I had my brother for the day and he was as good as gold as he allways is for me. Since hes been home hes tryed to draw on the wall and emptyed half a big bottle of fairy in the sink saying he wants to wash the dishes :rofl: Give it another 10 years and she will have to bribe him to get him to wash up.


----------



## mummyclo

I honestly couldn't give a fuck how other people feed their baby! It is completely personal choice, but i won't stand for people making excuses or calling people naive for thinking they can do something we are MADE to do! 
A bit annoyed now tbh! Espec when people don't knwo what they are saying!
Hope your ok Ness :hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

Nessicle said:


> evening girls!
> 
> Everyone have a nice day? I went to see my friend and she picked me up from the station near her and OMG she hit every speed bump and pot hole at 50mph I've been in agony all day! Had shooting pains going up from my pelvis and stabbing pains right across my bump it's been awful! I was convinced there must have been some damage to Ava considering how much pain I was in! I didnt want to say anything about slowing down because she's had 3 kids and I was afraid I'd come across as over protective and whiney :( she'll be ok won't she? I seriously don't know how because she and I were bouncing all over the place in the back seat I've never felt anything like it!
> 
> Just nearly had a right cry - couldnt find the menu for my local chinese and literally nowhere on the internet had it!! Thank god for Just Eat or I'd have nothing to eat!! Sat here waiting for delivery I'm friggin starving!
> 
> OH said we're watching the Ryder Cup all weekend - great. Nothing more boring than watching pain dry than golf.....ugh
> 
> x

Ahhh Ness, I am sure she is fine in there :)

Oooh my OH is also watching the Ryder cup (in between playing golf himself on both Saturday ad Sunday!!!). I find green screen soooooo boring!!! lol


----------



## louise1302

hi girls im having a shit day :( i went to the gp as ive had a cracking headache for the last 3 days and my bp is up its 130/90 which for me is high normally im about 100/60 and then arrived home to a letter from the hospital telling me im severely anaemic and i need to piuck up a perscription from the docs for iron asap, id just bloody been and they didnt even think to give it me then grrr 
it does answer the question of my majorly bad headache and why ive been in bed for 8 30 for the last 3 days though

hope you ladies are all ok xxxxx


----------



## WILSMUM

lozzy21 said:


> Well we both must be nieve then cos "what if we cant breastfeed or express?"
> 
> Unless im unconscious im going to be able to do one or the other!

Besodes we have 24hr supermarkets now so if for whatever reason any of us find we can't bf we can always get our oh's to run out to the supermarket to get formula.
I'm planning on trying to at least give baby the colulstrum in hosp but i tried solely bf DS for 2 wks and he lost a hell of a lot of weight an got quite poorly because i literally just didn't have any milk - i tried expressing and got literally 2 drops! 
Have only read the first post in that thread so haven't seen all the horrid comments but just in case anyone wants to take stuff to hosp with them just in case you can buy Steri Bottles (sterilised packaged disposable bottles), think I might get a pack and some pre made cartons of forumla just in case.
https://www.lloydspharmacy.com/weba...Id=1008&storeId=90&productId=343437&langId=-1




Nessicle said:


> evening girls!
> 
> Everyone have a nice day? I went to see my friend and she picked me up from the station near her and OMG she hit every speed bump and pot hole at 50mph I've been in agony all day! Had shooting pains going up from my pelvis and stabbing pains right across my bump it's been awful! I was convinced there must have been some damage to Ava considering how much pain I was in! I didnt want to say anything about slowing down because she's had 3 kids and I was afraid I'd come across as over protective and whiney :( she'll be ok won't she? I seriously don't know how because she and I were bouncing all over the place in the back seat I've never felt anything like it!
> 
> Just nearly had a right cry - couldnt find the menu for my local chinese and literally nowhere on the internet had it!! Thank god for Just Eat or I'd have nothing to eat!! Sat here waiting for delivery I'm friggin starving!
> 
> OH said we're watching the Ryder Cup all weekend - great. Nothing more boring than watching pain dry than golf.....ugh
> 
> x

Golf is a good walk spoilt!!!
I heard on the news today that they closed the schools in the area today so the golfers wouldn;t get caught up in school run traffic and then there was no play today due to the torrential rain!!!!


10 mins till SCD! WooHoo!! :) :happydance:


----------



## xkirstyx

aw louise poor you! hope you feel better soon! 

ness dont worry, baby is very protected in there! xxxxx


----------



## mummyclo

Aw poor you Louise :(
Hope the iron starts to make you feel better soon! :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh no loiuse hopefully the iron will make a difference quick! Chole could this be whats wrong with you too??

Ness im sure ava is fine in there!! Shes very well protected!

We have just built the cotbed up in Jakes room, hes so ecited bless him and i put all the new bedding in that we bought, it looks so cute! Ill take a pic tomorro to show you :thyumbup:


----------



## ducky1502

Can't wait to see some pics kerrie :)


----------



## Nessicle

aww Louise that sucks hun hope the iron tablets help you to feel better :hugs:

Yeah good point - Chloe have you had your bloods done recently hun? could be why you feel so rotten chick

oooh Kerrie can't wait to see the cot bed :happydance: 

Thanks for the reassurance girls I really needed it, I had awful pelvic pain all evening because of it I seriously cannot face any car journeys between now and baby coming but just can't avoid it! :( 

I'm having a girlie day with mum today, we're off to Mothercare and TK Maxx so I can get a weekend bag for the hospital and get some cheap nighties from the bargain shop up at the retail park where we're going! It's all coming together but I still feel soooo unorganised! Ava's room is still a dumping ground....gonna sort through my drawers this morning and clear some space and get rid of some junk I don't need cos it's just cluttered everywhere! Dont expect OH will move from the sofa this wekend with the bloody golf!

Mrsbling can't believe they closed the schools! That's ridiculous! 

Have a good day girls, I'm off to eat brekkie then go sort out some junk!xx


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> evening girls!
> 
> OH said we're watching the Ryder Cup all weekend - great. Nothing more boring than watching pain dry than golf.....ugh
> x

Ness, the girls are right Ava would have been fine but ouch! 

You think you will have too much of the Ryder cup - try living in wales - there's been nothing except bloody buildup to it on TV for weeks!



louise1302 said:


> hi girls im having a shit day :( i went to the gp as ive had a cracking headache for the last 3 days and my bp is up its 130/90 which for me is high normally im about 100/60 and then arrived home to a letter from the hospital telling me im severely anaemic and i need to piuck up a perscription from the docs for iron asap, id just bloody been and they didnt even think to give it me then grrr
> it does answer the question of my majorly bad headache and why ive been in bed for 8 30 for the last 3 days though
> 
> hope you ladies are all ok xxxxx

Oh Lou hon how pants. I hope the tablets start to work soon. 



WILSMUM said:


> Golf is a good walk spoilt!!!
> I heard on the news today that they closed the schools in the area today so the golfers wouldn;t get caught up in school run traffic and then there was no play today due to the torrential rain!!!!
> 
> 
> 10 mins till SCD! WooHoo!! :) :happydance:

Ah yes, torrential rain and gales in Wales, In October. - Who would have thought it. We were all so surprised.

Idiots - It was almost inevitable for heavens sake. 



Morning all, Im off to a SCBU coffee morning today with my Mum and my 
friend.

Its actually stopped raining today - sorry girls but the Ryder cup is likely to go ahead today.... 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Get my bloods done on monday, mw said they do them at 32 weeks now!
So will see if im anemic as well as having low blood pressure :(


----------



## cho

mummyclo i have had low blood pressure too, but my smptoms had eased but i have had funny vision again last few days only lasts a few sec so im hoping it hasnt dipped anymore :( find out wed.
My sister in law is being induced tonight i cant wait, she doesnt know what she is having so cant wait to hear!! I am excited, she was due last wednesday so she is 10 days over and that with her second eek.
im going to do some cleaning this morning :( DH has a carpet job for a couple of hours and then expect were go out later :)
Have a good day girlies :thumbup:


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> Get my bloods done on monday, mw said they do them at 32 weeks now!
> So will see if im anemic as well as having low blood pressure :(

I had bloods taken at 28 wks and apparently they take more at my next appointment at 34 weeks!


----------



## WILSMUM

c.holdway said:


> mummyclo i have had low blood pressure too, but my smptoms had eased but i have had funny vision again last few days only lasts a few sec so im hoping it hasnt dipped anymore :( find out wed.
> My sister in law is being induced tonight i cant wait, she doesnt know what she is having so cant wait to hear!! I am excited, she was due last wednesday so she is 10 days over and that with her second eek.
> im going to do some cleaning this morning :( DH has a carpet job for a couple of hours and then expect were go out later :)
> Have a good day girlies :thumbup:


What does yr DH do Charlotte?
Mines a floorlayer/carpet fitter not that he does much domestic fitting these days! He went out at 6:45 this morning to go do a job at a nursery school, but was back by half 8 and is now dropping DS off at gymnastics!!

I went 10 days over with DS - was due to be induced on the Sunday but he decided to come of his own accord on the Friday before! Phew!!


----------



## Mincholada

goooood morning everyone! :) back to work today after 3 days off and i can tell you guys, it was awful! i finally felt pregnant! i guess that was too much off. i'm actually getting uncomfy now. little pain here and there, bedtime isn't as relaxed anymore either, as i don't know what LO is up to when she decides to sit on something that causes me pain and then the stretching part.... oooooh i hate it! i soooo feel like a proper stretch of my whole 5'11, but every time i attempt, i get a stabbing pain somewhere! freakin' ligaments and all!!!!!!! :(

does anyone have major braxton hicks as well??? i felt mine pretty early and it's not like they hurt me, but today at work, they killed me!!! i was in the section of the building where i have to constantly run up and down 3-6 stairs to get to my customers/tables. so i started running and then it got busier and i had a 60 people party across the building, meaning more stairs... up 3, up another 3, taking order, down 3, down 3, taking order in the partyroom, up 3, up 3, down 3, down 3, running, loading drinks on tray, up 3 stairs, up another 3 etc... and that's of course when the braxton hicks kicked in. with almost every stair up/down, i'd get a contraction and boy, was that uncomfy while trying to speed things up. the tightening itself still doesn't hurt. its the combination of having a waiter-apron on and the running that makes it so uncomfortable. tomorrow i'm luckily working in the "flat" part of the building and hope it will be better. wish me luck!


----------



## cho

WILSMUM said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Get my bloods done on monday, mw said they do them at 32 weeks now!
> So will see if im anemic as well as having low blood pressure :(
> 
> I had bloods taken at 28 wks and apparently they take more at my next appointment at 34 weeks!Click to expand...

 yer same here



WILSMUM said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> mummyclo i have had low blood pressure too, but my smptoms had eased but i have had funny vision again last few days only lasts a few sec so im hoping it hasnt dipped anymore :( find out wed.
> My sister in law is being induced tonight i cant wait, she doesnt know what she is having so cant wait to hear!! I am excited, she was due last wednesday so she is 10 days over and that with her second eek.
> im going to do some cleaning this morning :( DH has a carpet job for a couple of hours and then expect were go out later :)
> Have a good day girlies :thumbup:
> 
> 
> What does yr DH do Charlotte?
> Mines a floorlayer/carpet fitter not that he does much domestic fitting these days! He went out at 6:45 this morning to go do a job at a nursery school, but was back by half 8 and is now dropping DS off at gymnastics!!
> 
> I went 10 days over with DS - was due to be induced on the Sunday but he decided to come of his own accord on the Friday before! Phew!!Click to expand...

He is a window cleaner but does carpet cleaning and cleans patios ect too
Its suppose to hurt more being induced is that right?


----------



## WILSMUM

Yeah apparently being induced its meant to make it more intense and more painful!


----------



## mummyclo

Well obviously the nhs care in my area is CRAP! :(


----------



## cho

mummyclo said:


> Well obviously the nhs care in my area is CRAP! :(

why? x


----------



## cho

oh about the bloods sorry duh!


----------



## mummyclo

Yea the bloods :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning ladies, heres the pics of the cotbed, theres a few lol and Jake wanted me to take one of his new bed too! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

Awww it looks lovely Kerrie! Wish i could decorate my nursery :(
Boooo :(


----------



## cho

ahh thats really sweet, i have seen that net thing before cant remember where, loving jakes bed :)


----------



## cho

was it ikea? grr i have bad memery hehe
Dont know what im goignt o do with Bradleys room, his is all thomas and i think he is going to be distraught that the cot bedding wont match lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks girls, yeah the net thing is from ikea, i love it and always wanted one for jake but couldnt find one for a boy until now!! Jake was so excited having the cot in his room, when he saw me taking the photos he had to have one taken of his bed to show you all :haha: bless him!! I think we managed to match babys bedding in quiet well with Jakes stuff!


----------



## mummyclo

Aww bless him!! 
It looks really nice :)


----------



## ducky1502

That is too cute kerrie :) love it!

Well I think I'm going mental.......... Literally since midnight turned and I was at 30wks my mind has been on overdrive thinking about everything for this baby. I was awake at half 11 last night looking at paint colours on the dulux website :dohh: In the space of 10 mins I can go from looking at online stores to ebay, to the argos catalogue, back to ebay and then be putting my shoes on ready to go to an actual shop!!

Plus my OH accepted a new job last night! Now I'm worried about that. He's a supermarket manager and usually works 12hr days (sometimes up to 18, especially at xmas etc) and because we now have a new mouth to feed he's been working 6 or 7 days a week, or doing an extra shift on top of his normal one. The hours are just so intense, he gets really run down and I NEVER see him. I can't even remember our last full day together because 1 of us is working (usually him)!! But he has just accepted a night shift managers vacancy which where he will earn more money than he does now and still has room for overtime if he ever wants it. He works 4 nights a week and has 3 days off!! He's also been promised promotions with the job etc and he accepted it last night. Whilst I'm terrified about the big change, only sleeping with him 3 nights a week, dealing with baby alone overnight, having to get used to a strange routine I guess it means me and the baby will actually get to see him and the pressure is taken off a bit money wise. We know we will have that extra money in the bank every month and get 3 days a week together rather than 1 day in every 2 wks!

Sorry for the strange rant lol. I just hope everything works out.


----------



## louise1302

kerrie it looks amazing

i slept for 12 hours last night (well with loo breaks) and im still bloody tired although ive got nothing much to do today to be fair

i had my bloods done along with my gtt which must have been ok as ive heard nothing


----------



## mummyclo

That sounds pretty good to me Ducky!
As long as he is happy (and has a bit more money) it should be ok :)
And as you said, at least you can see each other a bit more :)


----------



## louise1302

ducky1502 said:


> Plus my OH accepted a new job last night! Now I'm worried about that. He's a supermarket manager and usually works 12hr days (sometimes up to 18, especially at xmas etc) and because we now have a new mouth to feed he's been working 6 or 7 days a week, or doing an extra shift on top of his normal one. The hours are just so intense, he gets really run down and I NEVER see him. I can't even remember our last full day together because 1 of us is working (usually him)!! But he has just accepted a night shift managers vacancy which where he will earn more money than he does now and still has room for overtime if he ever wants it. He works 4 nights a week and has 3 days off!! He's also been promised promotions with the job etc and he accepted it last night. Whilst I'm terrified about the big change, only sleeping with him 3 nights a week, dealing with baby alone overnight, having to get used to a strange routine I guess it means me and the baby will actually get to see him and the pressure is taken off a bit money wise. We know we will have that extra money in the bank every month and get 3 days a week together rather than 1 day in every 2 wks!
> 
> Sorry for the strange rant lol. I just hope everything works out.

my oh works night he has done for 3 years now. it is hard at first because the days they are working you feel like you dont see them as their working all night and sleeping all day so you feel like youre coping alone. the days off do make up for it though and tbh you soon get used to it

my one suggestion would be if he finishes early am then for him to go to bed as soon as he can then he can get up and have some afternoon time with you before his nightshift

congratulations on his new job xxx


----------



## ducky1502

I think he will be working something like 8pm-7am so will be in bed and hopefully asleep by 8am so if he gets up about 3pm(ish) then that's 4 hrs before he needs to start getting ready and leave for work. Obviously that's just a rough idea. Hopefully we will get a few hours together in the day. And I guess as LO gets a bit older and has an early bedtime then he will be going to work as he goes to bed so will actually get to see him awake. It's not a long term thing, hopefully only 18months before he will be promoted, fingers crossed!

Just feels so overwhelming. But I guess that during the day until he gets up I have plenty of friends with kids and my mum won't be working the first 3 or 4 months of LO's life so I can spend time with them. Just a bit scared about nights themselves :( obv I want to bf so he can't help too much anyway but that means that after paternity leave I'm completely alone to look after our son at night.


----------



## louise1302

honestly youll find your own little routine for nights i used to ove it when the other kids were in bed and it was just me and archie and we could cuddle up on the sofa and you soon get used to them not being there

my oh gets up around 3 and we have tea together lol its nice to pick the kids up from school together too


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mornin all,

Vicky thought she might get home today but she's just text today they are keeping her there until labour kicks in. I cant really tell you anymore coz I dont know much more atm but thought you'd all like to know.


----------



## xkirstyx

thanks for update nikki!

kerrie the cot looks gorg!

eeeeeeekk im 30weeks 2day! ONLY 10WEEKS TO GOOOOOO!!!!

XXXX


----------



## sammiwry

nikki-lou25 said:


> Mornin all,
> 
> Vicky thought she might get home today but she's just text today they are keeping her there until labour kicks in. I cant really tell you anymore coz I dont know much more atm but thought you'd all like to know.

Thanks for the update. Poor vicky :-(


----------



## Nut_Shake

sammiwry said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> Mornin all,
> 
> Vicky thought she might get home today but she's just text today they are keeping her there until labour kicks in. I cant really tell you anymore coz I dont know much more atm but thought you'd all like to know.
> 
> Thanks for the update. Poor vicky :-(Click to expand...

Oh i really hope she's ok :( Thinking about her lots xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

xkirstyx said:


> thanks for update nikki!
> 
> kerrie the cot looks gorg!
> 
> eeeeeeekk im 30weeks 2day! ONLY 10WEEKS TO GOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> XXXX

Ahhhh!!! Happy 30 weeks!! xx


----------



## sammiwry

Nat how much longer till your kitchen should be done?


----------



## Nut_Shake

sammiwry said:


> Nat how much longer till your kitchen should be done?

:growlmad::hissy::gun: So much anger right now!!

Well, we have now had to get rid of our SECOND kitchen fitters. Bare in mind they haven't been cowboys, they have been well reputed, expensive kitchen fitters. 

So anyway our THIRD set are coming in now on monday, because the 2nd team have bloody made a pigs ear of a load of the cupboards, things aren't cut right, doors won't close properly, plus its not even NEARLY finished yet. But we have now been told that it will be finished by the end of this coming tuesday. I've heard it so much i just don't even believe it anymore, and its taken the shine off my excitement for my new kitchen, now im just fed up :( Plus my hursery furniture and nursery painting has now had to be delayed by a week because of it all. And i'm actually now SICK of takeaways!!

I'm just trying to keep smiling through it all though!! It's all i can do i suppose!! Thanks for asking, i wish i could have told you it was all done! As soon as its done ill be coming on here to announce it in every single forum!!!! xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Ducky that sounds loads better to me and once you are in a routine it will juust feel like the no0rm to you and will be lovely to havbe those 3 days together with lo! x



xkirstyx said:


> thanks for update nikki!
> 
> kerrie the cot looks gorg!
> 
> eeeeeeekk im 30weeks 2day! ONLY 10WEEKS TO GOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> Thankyou :flower: Happy 30 weeks!!!! :happydance:
> 
> XXXX




Nut_Shake said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Nat how much longer till your kitchen should be done?
> 
> :growlmad::hissy::gun: So much anger right now!!
> 
> Well, we have now had to get rid of our SECOND kitchen fitters. Bare in mind they haven't been cowboys, they have been well reputed, expensive kitchen fitters.
> 
> So anyway our THIRD set are coming in now on monday, because the 2nd team have bloody made a pigs ear of a load of the cupboards, things aren't cut right, doors won't close properly, plus its not even NEARLY finished yet. But we have now been told that it will be finished by the end of this coming tuesday. I've heard it so much i just don't even believe it anymore, and its taken the shine off my excitement for my new kitchen, now im just fed up :( Plus my hursery furniture and nursery painting has now had to be delayed by a week because of it all. And i'm actually now SICK of takeaways!!
> 
> I'm just trying to keep smiling through it all though!! It's all i can do i suppose!! Thanks for asking, i wish i could have told you it was all done! As soon as its done ill be coming on here to announce it in every single forum!!!! xxClick to expand...

Oh nat i cant believe its not done yet and you are having to go through this!!! I would be absolutely livid, hopefully this 3rd lot are great and manageto stick to their word and i look forward to seeing pics when its all done!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Kerrieann said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Nat how much longer till your kitchen should be done?
> 
> :growlmad::hissy::gun: So much anger right now!!
> 
> Well, we have now had to get rid of our SECOND kitchen fitters. Bare in mind they haven't been cowboys, they have been well reputed, expensive kitchen fitters.
> 
> So anyway our THIRD set are coming in now on monday, because the 2nd team have bloody made a pigs ear of a load of the cupboards, things aren't cut right, doors won't close properly, plus its not even NEARLY finished yet. But we have now been told that it will be finished by the end of this coming tuesday. I've heard it so much i just don't even believe it anymore, and its taken the shine off my excitement for my new kitchen, now im just fed up :( Plus my hursery furniture and nursery painting has now had to be delayed by a week because of it all. And i'm actually now SICK of takeaways!!
> 
> I'm just trying to keep smiling through it all though!! It's all i can do i suppose!! Thanks for asking, i wish i could have told you it was all done! As soon as its done ill be coming on here to announce it in every single forum!!!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh nat i cant believe its not done yet and you are having to go through this!!! I would be absolutely livid, hopefully this 3rd lot are great and manageto stick to their word and i look forward to seeing pics when its all done!!Click to expand...

I'll def post pics when its done, but its just like a really basic kitchen, you'd think i was bloody getting waterfalls and god knows what else put in with the issues we've had!


----------



## Kerrieann

That would be awesome :haha: Nat how ru doing the nursery?


----------



## WILSMUM

Kerrie loving the pics - gorgeous!!

We live in a rented house so all the walls are magnolia with magnolia curtains, so won't be decorating LO's room, in fact no planning on getting the nursery together till after bubs is here really as it'll be in with us for the first few months anyway! I've got DS's Mamas and Papas cotbed which I plan on reusing but I lost some of the fittings for it so need DH to try and sort it out and get it fixed together properly but he hasn't got time to sort the cot till he's got the allotment sorted - we've got 11 fruit trees being delivered sometime in november and at the moment where they're to be planted is covered in wood and stuff for making his shed up there!!!


Ducky I know the long hours involved in supermarket management, my Dads one and always worked long hours and most of the time the store he was managing was a good hours drive away as well so I never really saw much of him growing up! So hopefully this new job'll work out better for you all and like the other girls have said, u'll soon get used to it and get into a routine. But I know yr worries about being with LO alone esp at night, just after DS was born my ex announced that he would be going to Abu Dhabi! I wasn't coping great and that may well have been a contributing factor to us splitting up! I had to get my mum to take time off work and come and stay with me to help!!!


Nat all I can say is I hope its 3rd time lucky for you! :hug:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Kerrieann said:


> That would be awesome :haha: Nat how ru doing the nursery?

Keeping it quite basic really as obviously with boy and girl its gotta be quite neutral, but we also plan on moving out in about 2.5 years to a house anyway. White walls, with a feature wall thats blue sky and clouds. My cots are white, will be getting 2 white chest of drawers, our changer and a rocking chair. We have a large in built cupboard so will put some coloured storage boxes in there for toys etc just so they are hidden. My mum is adamant she is getting me these big mushroom shaped lamps, lol. I have these huge material butterflies ill stick on the walls and plan on getting some wall stickers, maybe tree branches with monkeys hanging off of them, lol. I'm doing a kind of outdoorsy theme.

Have you done yours yet??


----------



## Nut_Shake

WILSMUM said:


> Kerrie loving the pics - gorgeous!!
> 
> We live in a rented house so all the walls are magnolia with magnolia curtains, so won't be decorating LO's room, in fact no planning on getting the nursery together till after bubs is here really as it'll be in with us for the first few months anyway! I've got DS's Mamas and Papas cotbed which I plan on reusing but I lost some of the fittings for it so need DH to try and sort it out and get it fixed together properly but he hasn't got time to sort the cot till he's got the allotment sorted - we've got 11 fruit trees being delivered sometime in november and at the moment where they're to be planted is covered in wood and stuff for making his shed up there!!!
> 
> 
> Ducky I know the long hours involved in supermarket management, my Dads one and always worked long hours and most of the time the store he was managing was a good hours drive away as well so I never really saw much of him growing up! So hopefully this new job'll work out better for you all and like the other girls have said, u'll soon get used to it and get into a routine. But I know yr worries about being with LO alone esp at night, just after DS was born my ex announced that he would be going to Abu Dhabi! I wasn't coping great and that may well have been a contributing factor to us splitting up! I had to get my mum to take time off work and come and stay with me to help!!!
> 
> 
> Nat all I can say is I hope its 3rd time lucky for you! :hug:

How amazing that you have an allotment! Sorry if i sound ridiculously thick, but do you get loads of fruit and veg freshly picked for yourself? I'd love that!!

Thanks, i really hope it is too... xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Our 3rd Dreamer baby is on the way, she was being monitored for pains and then Vic text and said she was definitely on her way this time n she'd text me later on. I'll update what I can when I know but I would imagine she'll have other things on her mind right now! My MIL (Vics auntie) said she was about 7cm when I just spoke to her so I wouldnt think it will be too long before Emily is born. 

Keep them in your thoughts n pray Emily arrives safely and healthily :hugs:

Just edittin to add - not sure if its ok to leave messasges on FB? I dont know who knows n who they waqnt to know so please try n keep it here for now! :thumbup:


----------



## Nut_Shake

nikki-lou25 said:


> Our 3rd Dreamer baby is on the way, she was being monitored for pains and then Vic text and said she was definitely on her way this time n she'd text me later on. I'll update what I can when I know but I would imagine she'll have other things on her mind right now! My MIL (Vics auntie) said she was about 7cm when I just spoke to her so I wouldnt think it will be too long before Emily is born.
> 
> Keep them in your thoughts n pray Emily arrives safely and healthily :hugs:

Hoping and praying for her and little Emily! Wow how amazing xx


----------



## mummyclo

I actually have been able to do stuff today!! :happydance:
Washed up, done some washing, cleaned and made a Bannana cake :munch:
How is everyone today?
xx


----------



## cho

nikki-lou25 said:


> Our 3rd Dreamer baby is on the way, she was being monitored for pains and then Vic text and said she was definitely on her way this time n she'd text me later on. I'll update what I can when I know but I would imagine she'll have other things on her mind right now! My MIL (Vics auntie) said she was about 7cm when I just spoke to her so I wouldnt think it will be too long before Emily is born.
> 
> Keep them in your thoughts n pray Emily arrives safely and healthily :hugs:

Fingers crossed :) xx


----------



## mummyclo

nikki-lou25 said:


> Our 3rd Dreamer baby is on the way, she was being monitored for pains and then Vic text and said she was definitely on her way this time n she'd text me later on. I'll update what I can when I know but I would imagine she'll have other things on her mind right now! My MIL (Vics auntie) said she was about 7cm when I just spoke to her so I wouldnt think it will be too long before Emily is born.
> 
> Keep them in your thoughts n pray Emily arrives safely and healthily :hugs:

Hope they are both ok! Fingers crossed for a safe delivery!


----------



## WILSMUM

c.holdway said:


> mummyclo i have had low blood pressure too, but my smptoms had eased but i have had funny vision again last few days only lasts a few sec so im hoping it hasnt dipped anymore :( find out wed.
> My sister in law is being induced tonight i cant wait, she doesnt know what she is having so cant wait to hear!! I am excited, she was due last wednesday so she is 10 days over and that with her second eek.
> im going to do some cleaning this morning :( DH has a carpet job for a couple of hours and then expect were go out later :)
> Have a good day girlies :thumbup:




Nut_Shake said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> Kerrie loving the pics - gorgeous!!
> 
> We live in a rented house so all the walls are magnolia with magnolia curtains, so won't be decorating LO's room, in fact no planning on getting the nursery together till after bubs is here really as it'll be in with us for the first few months anyway! I've got DS's Mamas and Papas cotbed which I plan on reusing but I lost some of the fittings for it so need DH to try and sort it out and get it fixed together properly but he hasn't got time to sort the cot till he's got the allotment sorted - we've got 11 fruit trees being delivered sometime in november and at the moment where they're to be planted is covered in wood and stuff for making his shed up there!!!
> 
> 
> Ducky I know the long hours involved in supermarket management, my Dads one and always worked long hours and most of the time the store he was managing was a good hours drive away as well so I never really saw much of him growing up! So hopefully this new job'll work out better for you all and like the other girls have said, u'll soon get used to it and get into a routine. But I know yr worries about being with LO alone esp at night, just after DS was born my ex announced that he would be going to Abu Dhabi! I wasn't coping great and that may well have been a contributing factor to us splitting up! I had to get my mum to take time off work and come and stay with me to help!!!
> 
> 
> Nat all I can say is I hope its 3rd time lucky for you! :hug:
> 
> How amazing that you have an allotment! Sorry if i sound ridiculously thick, but do you get loads of fruit and veg freshly picked for yourself? I'd love that!!
> 
> Thanks, i really hope it is too... xxClick to expand...


We've not had much yet to be fair as although we've had it for 2 years we only started growing this season and even then it was late when we started but even so we got a sack of potatoes, loads of peas and runner beans, shed loads of salad, caulis and red cabbage, the white cabage got eaten by catepillars and the carrots weren't much cop. The squashes and aubergines went in too late and the leeks r still growing! As for fruit we've only got a cpl of blackcurrant bushes and a few gooseberry bushes in so far but have 11 fruit trees (apples, plums, pears, cherries) coming in november and we've got a load of strawberry plants that we're gonna let run wild around the bottoms of the trees! Theres been a lot of ground work to get it ready as it was a virgin field and our plots on a slope, so its been a lot of hard work but hopefully next year it'll all be a lot easier and more productive!!! Oh and we're gonna have a little grass area for me Wil and bubs to sit while we watch james doing all the hard graft! There are some pics on FB, need to take some more though as the sheds pretty much done now!


Thinking of Vicky and baby and hope all goes well and both are happy and healthy :hug:


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> I actually have been able to do stuff today!! :happydance:
> Washed up, done some washing, cleaned and made a Bannana cake :munch:
> How is everyone today?
> xx

Yay!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

I have absolutely everything crossed for her and her LO. I can't believe a 3rd december baby is about to be born.....


----------



## ducky1502

Glad you've been feeling better today mummyclo.

Sorry about your kitchen Nat :( must be SO frustrating. I would probably just be crying lol. Love the sound of your nursery idea though :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh cant believe the 3rd dreamer baby is on its way!!!! Please arrive safely and be healthy!

Nat ur nursery sounds lovely, our baby will be sharing with Jake but has his own corner kinda thing, i put pics up about 3 pages ago i think! xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Kerrieann said:


> Oh cant believe the 3rd dreamer baby is on its way!!!! Please arrive safely and be healthy!
> 
> Nat ur nursery sounds lovely, our baby will be sharing with Jake but has his own corner kinda thing, i put pics up about 3 pages ago i think! xx

I just had a look, didn't see it before. It's so gorgeous!! I love it and a real boys room :)
I'm so jealous, just want mine done so i can start feeling like there are babies coming, i have NOTHING baby related in the house yet except a few books!!


----------



## mrsbling

louise1302 said:


> hi girls im having a shit day :( i went to the gp as ive had a cracking headache for the last 3 days and my bp is up its 130/90 which for me is high normally im about 100/60 and then arrived home to a letter from the hospital telling me im severely anaemic and i need to piuck up a perscription from the docs for iron asap, id just bloody been and they didnt even think to give it me then grrr
> it does answer the question of my majorly bad headache and why ive been in bed for 8 30 for the last 3 days though
> 
> hope you ladies are all ok xxxxx

Hope the tablets do the trick for you hun x



mummyclo said:


> Well obviously the nhs care in my area is CRAP! :(

Hmmmm I have only been offered one blood test, and that was only because I felt dizzy so they thought I might have low iron levels..... got 34 week appointment in 2 weeks so will see if they offer anothe blood test then???



Kerrieann said:


> Thanks girls, yeah the net thing is from ikea, i love it and always wanted one for jake but couldnt find one for a boy until now!! Jake was so excited having the cot in his room, when he saw me taking the photos he had to have one taken of his bed to show you all :haha: bless him!! I think we managed to match babys bedding in quiet well with Jakes stuff!

Ahhh your nursery looks lovely :) I have the furniture booked for fitting w/c 18/10 but havent decided on colours yet ...... I am sooo indecisive though lol x


xkirstyx said:


> thanks for update nikki!
> 
> kerrie the cot looks gorg!
> 
> eeeeeeekk im 30weeks 2day! ONLY 10WEEKS TO GOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> XXXX

happy 30 weeks :happydance: I think it starts to fly from now ;)



Nut_Shake said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Nat how much longer till your kitchen should be done?
> 
> :growlmad::hissy::gun: So much anger right now!!
> 
> Well, we have now had to get rid of our SECOND kitchen fitters. Bare in mind they haven't been cowboys, they have been well reputed, expensive kitchen fitters.
> 
> So anyway our THIRD set are coming in now on monday, because the 2nd team have bloody made a pigs ear of a load of the cupboards, things aren't cut right, doors won't close properly, plus its not even NEARLY finished yet. But we have now been told that it will be finished by the end of this coming tuesday. I've heard it so much i just don't even believe it anymore, and its taken the shine off my excitement for my new kitchen, now im just fed up :( Plus my hursery furniture and nursery painting has now had to be delayed by a week because of it all. And i'm actually now SICK of takeaways!!
> 
> I'm just trying to keep smiling through it all though!! It's all i can do i suppose!! Thanks for asking, i wish i could have told you it was all done! As soon as its done ill be coming on here to announce it in every single forum!!!! xxClick to expand...

I cannot believe they have messed you around again!!! How frustrating. Try and keep your chin up hun, it will all be sorted soon, and we look forward to seeing the piccies ;)



nikki-lou25 said:


> Our 3rd Dreamer baby is on the way, she was being monitored for pains and then Vic text and said she was definitely on her way this time n she'd text me later on. I'll update what I can when I know but I would imagine she'll have other things on her mind right now! My MIL (Vics auntie) said she was about 7cm when I just spoke to her so I wouldnt think it will be too long before Emily is born.
> 
> Keep them in your thoughts n pray Emily arrives safely and healthily :hugs:
> 
> Just edittin to add - not sure if its ok to leave messasges on FB? I dont know who knows n who they waqnt to know so please try n keep it here for now! :thumbup:

OMG I cannot believe baby no 3 is on the way. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for her, and hope she arrives safely very soon!



mummyclo said:


> I actually have been able to do stuff today!! :happydance:
> Washed up, done some washing, cleaned and made a Bannana cake :munch:
> How is everyone today?
> xx


Glad you are feeling better today - if only you could send food via the internet ...... I could really do with some banana cake :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

Nat sorry to hear your kitchen still isn't sorted they do say third time lucky so hopefully!!

Hope both vicky and emily are ok! Really makes me realise I should get a move on with my hospital bag!


----------



## spencerbear

Hoping everything is ok with vicky and baby emily :hugs: 

Sorry your kitchen till isnt done, Nat, fingerd crossed these ones actually finish it when they say x

Sorry cant remember everything else i wanted to say and i stupidly didnt do the multi quote thing!!!!


----------



## hopefully2

Thinking of Vikki and Emily x x


----------



## ducky1502

I've had such a weird day. Was planning on heading to babies r us to start buying bits for the nursery but when I checked my bank account a HUGE amount had come out of my account for something I had forgotten about which means I have NO money and can't buy any baby stuff :( pushing all my plans back! So I had a cry and felt sorry for myself for a while lol. I hate it when things like that happen and mess things up.

But money aside..........

I can't wait until xfactor :) 2 hours of saturday night gold :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

I cant wait for x factor too!!!!!!!!!!!!! And have just ordered an indian, yummy!!


----------



## xkirstyx

thinking of vicky and emily! our 3rd baby! i really should pack my hospital bag and order my moses basket and cotbed!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Has anyone heard from Takingforever hoping her and baby L'angley are doing well, wanted to pm her but cant find her in the search!


----------



## ducky1502

I haven't heard anything. We need updates. I'm such a worry wart and just hope everyone is ok!


----------



## sammiwry

I made my lasagna and I'm now sat on the sofa with the duvet ready for x factor!


----------



## Mizze

Evening girls - have spent all day at computer sorting out crap and feeling sorry for myself - just wrapping it up now. 

However hearing about Vicky puts it in perspective. Thinking of you and little Emily, Vicky and sending postive vibes that everything works out safely. 

Nat -cant imagine how frustrated you are hon. 

Louise - hope you are feeling better

Must pop off now ladies though will be popping in to see if their are updates on Emily and Vicky. 

Love to all, takingforever we would love to have an update on you and L'angley soon

Mizze xx :hug:


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze where abouts in south wales are you? My dad lives down there.


----------



## Mizze

Am in Swansea hun - whereabouts is your Dad

Mizze


----------



## lozzy21

In a village between ebbw vale and merthyr tydfil. Well i think its a village lol


----------



## Mizze

A fair bit away from me in Swansea, although I was born not too far from Merthyr 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

:sleep:
Night girls xx


----------



## Mizze

Night honey!

Mizze


----------



## lozzy21

Lol night 

Im only down once a year Mizze but now iv got an excuse not to go, where they live is the most boring place on earth.


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Lol night
> 
> Im only down once a year Mizze but now iv got an excuse not to go,* where they live is the most boring place on earth*.

:rofl: Yes there are a few of those between Merthyr and Ebbw Vale

Mizze


----------



## lozzy21

I told OH for 3 and a half years that it was the most boring place on earth but he kept staying "it cant be that bad" So we went down for 5 days last november and he wanted to go home after one day cos he was that bored lol


----------



## sammiwry

Lol ooops lozzy!!

Me and oh are arguing who should go through on x factor!


----------



## KellyC75

Evening Girls....:flower:

Having an emotional time at the mo'...:cry:

Just gonna catch up on all your posts..:coffee:..Lots of pages to read


----------



## lozzy21

Im watching something about new zelands biggest woman.


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> Evening Girls....:flower:
> 
> Having an emotional time at the mo'...:cry:
> 
> Just gonna catch up on all your posts..:coffee:..Lots of pages to read

Hope everything is ok


----------



## mrsbling

KellyC75 said:


> Evening Girls....:flower:
> 
> Having an emotional time at the mo'...:cry:
> 
> Just gonna catch up on all your posts..:coffee:..Lots of pages to read

Try and keep smiling and positive hun, I think we are all having emotional days so you definitely are not alone :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

144



Mizze said:


> Ho hum - its one of the subjects I stay well away from on here. Like vaccinations specifically the swine flu jab and drinking while pregnant!
> Mizze xx

Yeah....Its enough to drive you to drink isnt it! :haha:



louise1302 said:


> hi girls im having a shit day :( i went to the gp as ive had a cracking headache for the last 3 days and my bp is up its 130/90 which for me is high normally im about 100/60 and then arrived home to a letter from the hospital telling me im severely anaemic and i need to piuck up a perscription from the docs for iron asap, id just bloody been and they didnt even think to give it me then grrr
> it does answer the question of my majorly bad headache and why ive been in bed for 8 30 for the last 3 days though
> 
> hope you ladies are all ok xxxxx


Hope you are soon feeling better :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks Girls....I really needed your support :hugs:

My DH has gone away for 8 nights/9 days....:cry:

Its the longest we've been apart & I am feeling so lonely already....:cry: Hes only been gone a few hours! :cry:


----------



## lozzy21

He will be back before you know it Kelly :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Awesome pics Kerrie....Its great that the Boys can share :hugs:



nikki-lou25 said:


> Our 3rd Dreamer baby is on the way
> 
> Keep them in your thoughts n pray Emily arrives safely and healthily :hugs:

Will defo keep them in my thoughts...:hugs: Hope all goes well & LO arrives safe & sound :baby:



Kerrieann said:


> And have just ordered an indian, yummy!!

Now I really want an Indian :dohh: Hope you enjoyed it



sammiwry said:


> I'm now sat on the sofa with the duvet ready for x factor!

Now I really want my duvet on the sofa too! :dohh::haha:



mummyclo said:


> :sleep:
> Night girls xx


Night :sleep: Sleep well (as well as you can anyway :winkwink:)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Emily arrived sometime around 7pm! Mum in law said they think she's about 1.5kg? Both are ok, I'll be able to tell you more as soon as I know or I'm sure Vic will if she gets online at all


----------



## KellyC75

nikki-lou25 said:


> Emily arrived sometime around 7pm! Mum in law said they think she's about 1.5kg? Both are ok, I'll be able to tell you more as soon as I know!


Aww, lovely....:baby: Over 3lbs :thumbup:

Wish them both well & hope LO gets bigger & stronger each day :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Girls....Would you be so kind as to check out my new thread in 3rd Tri :coffee:
*
'Bumps ~ 'Dropping'? *

Thankyou :kiss:


----------



## ducky1502

nikki-lou25 said:


> Emily arrived sometime around 7pm! Mum in law said they think she's about 1.5kg? Both are ok, I'll be able to tell you more as soon as I know or I'm sure Vic will if she gets online at all

Glad to hear both mum and baby are doing well. Looking forward to hearing more :thumbup: Thank you for the update nikki :)


----------



## ducky1502

Hope you're ok Kelly, it's horrible being apart from your OH :( sorry to hear you're having an emotional time.


----------



## lozzy21

Hope there both Ok Nikki,


----------



## Kerrieann

Awww kelly sorry ur having a hard time :hugs: hope the next 9 days go super fast for you!!

Nikki thankyou for letting us know, thats a really good weight for her gestation!

Kelly ill have a look now :thumbup:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I think it's an estimated weight, once Vic gets to scbu she will prob know more n said she will send me a pic if possible


----------



## hopefully2

Oh wow welcome baby Emily!!!
Will be dying to hear how she is doing. 1.5kg is very good weight. My grace was 1.48kg and that was 3lb 4oz which the docs were thrilled with. Hope mammy Vikki is ok too x x


----------



## xkirstyx

awwww welcome baby Emily glad baby and mummy are doing well xxx


----------



## Mizze

Nikki - have posted in the other thread. 1.5KG is a good weight. 

Thinking of them

Kelly :hug: 

Mizze xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

she just updated facebook that shes about 2lb 8oz so a bit smaller than we first thought but she said shes doin well.


----------



## ducky1502

Awwww she must be tiny. So glad shes doing well :) send her all our love from the december dreamers. 2lb8 isnt a bad weight at all for 28wks. I think.about 2lb5 is the average.


----------



## cho

Well congratulations to vicky and i hope baby Emily is doing well.
Cant wait to see a pic :) x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Here is our 3rd little dreamer - Emily Rose
 



Attached Files:







emily.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls 

I havent caught up with al the posts from yesterday so hope everyone is ok and didnt miss me too much :haha: my laptop was dead all afternoon so couldnt get on. Just seen baby Emily's piccie above and on the other thread thanks Nikki I hope they're both doing well? Emily Rose is so tiny but so perfect I hope she puts on lots of weight fast and can go home in the near future! 

How is Vicky doing?

Mizze I don't know how you're coping with the Ryder cup my OH was on for about 10 hours yesterday aaarrgghhh!! I didnt see OH hardly at all then I told him X Factor was going on at 7pm and he disappeared off upstairs to mess with his iTunes - seriously pisses me off he will NOT watch anything I want to watch he won't sit with me have a cuddle and watch tv he might not want to watch stuff i want to watch particularly but he could at least just sit with me, it's the same all week we never spend any quality time together because he won't sit and watch tv with me and i refuse to watch sport all the time! 

Didnt get much yesterday when I went shopping with mum, was a bit rubbish to be honest! 

Im so tired today I seriously felt like i havent had a wink of sleep but I have :( 

Ava has been so active lately and stretching out tons it feels quite painful sometimes!! Often feel really sore on an evening lol xx


----------



## Mincholada

awwww, congrats vicky!!! guess she just wanted out, didn't she!? keeping my fingers crossed and will continue to pray that everything is perfect with her and that she will speedily grow so that you guys can take her home soon!


just home from work here. it's 3:13 AM and i gotta be back at 11 AM.... aaaah!!!

greatest news of the day though: FOB stopped by and dropped off rent. he send a pissed email, that i chose not to answer the door (had the chain in front of it, so he couldn't enter) and he did knock which i did hear, but i was naked in bed and still trying to sleep and i didn't want to see his angry face, so i didn't bother moving. i hope i'll have a month of peace of mind now... unless he finds something else to threaten me with...

can't wait for wednesday and next midwife appointment and paying my last payment for the birth center! i'll also try to finally start the 4 birth classes i have to take, before being allowed to give birth there, as i'm scheduled off wednesday night and that's when they are held and usually i have to work. 

oh yeah and... OVER 30 WEEKS NOW!!!! :) had a pregnant customer today with due date 20.Nov, so not that much difference to me and she couldn't tell i was pregnant at all. probably because it was at the beginning of the night and i didn't waddle yet ;) today i was 1.2 lbs below pre-pregnancy weight again, so i'm pretty sure i'll come out of this pregnancy weighing less than before, which i'd love as i don't need to be that fluffy anyways. can't wait to tone a little though. i used to be very muscular, rowed for 8 years and also coached rowing and then with college and 1st marriage the unnecessary pounds came and now everything feels kinda lose ;)

well, great sunday you guys!


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh little emily is just beautiful !!! congrats to Vicky ! glad they are both doing well :) hopefully she can go home soon. Nikki- thanks for the updates xx
kerrie your pics are great!! i love the nursery and jake's new bed :)
kelly, don't worry.. whenever my DH goes away, i get sad and lonely the minute he walks out the door.. next week he goes away for a week :( and i will be feeling the same :( just hang in there, he'll be back soon xxxx


----------



## sammiwry

Glad to emily has arrived safely! Hope vicky is coping ok too and will be able to bring her home sometime in the near future!


----------



## mummyclo

YEY! A baby! Woohooo!
So glad they are both ok :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Awww she looks beautiful ans so tiny, hope she plumps up quick so she hasnt got to be there too long! 

Charlotte you were up bloody early!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> Awww she looks beautiful ans so tiny, hope she plumps up quick so she hasnt got to be there too long!
> 
> Charlotte you were up bloody early!!!!!!!!!

omg Emily looks beautiful very long legs :) Congrats to Vicky :happydance:

Tell me about it Kerri, Bradley thinks its ok getting up at that time!!!!
He womt just play he wants brekkie at like 5 lol!!!!
Hope everyone has had a good weekend so far, my sister-inlaw wasnt induced last night someone told her wrong details so suppose to be happening tonight:)


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Girls....:flower:

Made myself feel sick last nite...Ate nearly the whole box of Ferrero Rochers! :blush: Was 'drowning' my sorrow!

Off to a shopping mall today with DS1 & his GF & DS2....Gonna have lunch when we arrive, then after some retail therapy, gonna have dinner....:thumbup:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Vickys facebook says that Emily had a good night & is 2lb 14oz


----------



## Mizze

Morning girls 

Love DH - Not only did he get up to make coffee but he brought me the laptop in bed - unasked - so am still in bed watching "something for the weekend" and generally lazing around. 

Ness, luckily though my Dad and Brother are obsessed with the ryder cup DH isnt that much of a sports fan. My brother was even caught on camera on national telly taking photos of tiger woods on the practice day. I know this because my Dad recorded it and made me watch it yesterday!! 

Minch - good news on the rent from FOB. 

Nikki - glad to know that Vicky and Emily are doing well. Im was surprised at the photo that Emily looked so big and strong and healthy - I think she looks great I hope Vicky is feeling okay. 

I went to a coffee morning for my SCBU yesterday organised by a girl from school and it went really well they raised loads, i personally spent a few quid and got "what to expect the first year" for £1! I bought LOADS of cake too - probably a mistake but I couldnt help it! I think they will do it again because they were surprised at the success of it. 

Sorry forgot to do the multi quote - sorry if I missed anything vital.
Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

Glad to hear Emily is doing well! She's lovely, hope she's not in the NICU long.

Is it just me or do you find it hard to believe that our babies look like that!? I mean I know she's getting pretty big now but I cant imagine her as an actual baby? :shrug: 

Had a lovely night last night, BIL came round for tea with our niece and nephew. Had a lovely curry and even enjoyed that glass of red wine I've been craving so much :wine: I finished mine and OH was asking if I wanted his because he didn't want it and didn't seem to understand that I can only have one glass and nothing else for the rest of the week :dohh: 

Also just discovered that loads of people on my Facebook go to a local knitting club and I have been invited :dance: It's on Tuesday night in a favourite pub in town, I think I'll go because it's rare that I get to socialise these days since I can't drink! And since it's a knitting club there will be tea and cake and everyone is going home by 11pm :) 

Hope everyone else is well, I can't be bothered to read back properly so sorry if I've missed anything important! xxx


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie the knitting club sounds great!!

And no I was amazed at how Emily Rose looked - especially as Vicky's date's were only 1 day ahead of me so I looked at the photo and thought "oh I hope Caitlyn looks like that" Its miraculous when you think of it, isnt it 

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

My OH thinks I'm bonkers because when she moves I go all gooey and say 'There's a baby in my belly!' to which he replies 'Well yes, being pregnant generally means there is a baby in your belly...' :haha: he just doesn't get it xx


----------



## mummyclo

I think i should stay away from 3rd tri!
Its making me so scared i only have a few weeks to go! :/
I feel strange, like i can't wait,but im also shitting myself! :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

I know emily is still tiny and has a long way to go before she's up to being a good chunky weight but she looks incredible, she looks so well for a baby so premature. Vicky must be so in love with her. 

Hope everyone is ok today, didn't get up til 10.15 :) lazy git! I find I'm needing to sleep more and more now.


----------



## Pixxie

Please can you girls give me your opinion on baby shoes? 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/428320-babies-shoes.html

Me and OH are having a disagreement :dohh: xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Kerrieann said:


> Has anyone heard from Takingforever hoping her and baby L'angley are doing well, wanted to pm her but cant find her in the search!

Don't mean to sound like a cynic but does anyone actually know Takingforever outside of here??



nikki-lou25 said:


> Here is our 3rd little dreamer - Emily Rose

Aww bless she is gorg, so glad to hear mum and baby are doing well!!

And pixxie I was gonna say the exact same as you, I can't believe that there is a perfect actually proper baby inside my tummy!!!




ducky1502 said:


> I know emily is still tiny and has a long way to go before she's up to being a good chunky weight but she looks incredible, she looks so well for a baby so premature. Vicky must be so in love with her.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok today, didn't get up til 10.15 :) lazy git! I find I'm needing to sleep more and more now.


Hey don;t worry ducky i'd proberly still be asleep in bed now if it wasn;t for the fact that my ex rang at falming 10am this morning and woke me up!!!
I was fuming! The church at the bottom of our road usually has bell ringing practice on a sunday morning and for some reason this morning they didn;t so I was enjoying a nice lie in while DH and DS are up the allotment gettign wet!

Suppose i'd best get on with some chores then seeing as i don;t have a dh or ds getting under my feet trying to "help"!!!


----------



## Pixxie

This shoes thing is really bothering me now lol I love the shoes but I don't think I'm comfortable with bubs wearing them... and I don't want my sister to think I'm over reacting since it's something everyone does :dohh: She's going to think I've gone mad if I ask to exchange them, but she's going to be upset if I never use them :wacko: x


----------



## ducky1502

Pixxie said:


> This shoes thing is really bothering me now lol I love the shoes but I don't think I'm comfortable with bubs wearing them... and I don't want my sister to think I'm over reacting since it's something everyone does :dohh: She's going to think I've gone mad if I ask to exchange them, but she's going to be upset if I never use them :wacko: x

Just put them on her a few times when she's around lol. That's what I'm going to have to do with a lot of 'lovely' gifts from family.


----------



## Pixxie

ducky1502 said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> This shoes thing is really bothering me now lol I love the shoes but I don't think I'm comfortable with bubs wearing them... and I don't want my sister to think I'm over reacting since it's something everyone does :dohh: She's going to think I've gone mad if I ask to exchange them, but she's going to be upset if I never use them :wacko: x
> 
> Just put them on her a few times when she's around lol. That's what I'm going to have to do with a lot of 'lovely' gifts from family.Click to expand...

OH said he doesn't even want them on her for a little while, he's totally against them :roll: x


----------



## ducky1502

Then tell him that HE needs to be the one who asks to exchange them.... that's what I would do.


----------



## cho

Bradley never was alloweed to were shoes as he had tallapese(sp?)
I wont be putting shoes on lo, but thats just because, i never did with Bradley.
Plus i dont like babys in clothes like jeans ect, So i have only bought all in ones, so you wouldnt put shoes with them anyway.
The only things i have are cotton booties


----------



## cho

Is anyone planning on taking rasberry leaf, or epo?


----------



## ducky1502

c.holdway said:


> Is anyone planning on taking rasberry leaf, or epo?

I might try raspberry leaf. But I will probably go for the tablets rather than the tea. I also think I won't try it untul 36/37wks. I know a lot of people start at 32/34wks but you hear really conflicting views so not sure if I will start that early.


----------



## lozzy21

Hi girls, im sooo bored so im being naughty and coming on while im at work.

I have to say dont like babys in shoes. Shoes are for walking amd babys dont walk. Your not supposed to put babys in shoes untill they are walking anyway because you can affect the growth in there feet. Shops like clarks wont sell you shoes untill they are crawling and starting to walk around the furnature.


----------



## mummyclo

Yep im getting rlt and epo on friday, as you can start from 32 weeks :)


----------



## lozzy21

Im starting RLT around 34 weeks.


----------



## cho

yer i was going to start the rlt at 32 then epo at 34?
That sound ok???
I am shitting myself now, where has time gone, feels like yesterday i was celebrating 12 weeks lol!!


----------



## mummyclo

c.holdway said:


> yer i was going to start the rlt at 32 then epo at 34?
> That sound ok???
> I am shitting myself now, where has time gone, feels like yesterday i was celebrating 12 weeks lol!!

Just depends what it says on the packet your buying hun.
RLT doesn't make you go into labor, so you can actually take it the whole way thru, im getting capsules and they say from 32 weeks and then up the dose every 4 weeks :)
It seems like it was my 20 week scan yesterday! Its crazy! :(
I am getting uncomfortable now tho so quite glad its getting towards the end :)


----------



## Pixxie

Whats EPO? :blush: xx


----------



## Xaviersmom

Nessicle said:


> Ava has been so active lately and stretching out tons it feels quite painful sometimes!! Often feel really sore on an evening lol xx

LO has been like this for weeks. I swear she's going to be a tall girl. I spend most of my time in a partially reclined position because she shoves at me otherwise.



ducky1502 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone planning on taking rasberry leaf, or epo?
> 
> I might try raspberry leaf. But I will probably go for the tablets rather than the tea. I also think I won't try it untul 36/37wks. I know a lot of people start at 32/34wks but you hear really conflicting views so not sure if I will start that early.Click to expand...

I had started thinking about the "eviction" process lately as well. It's mind blowing ho close we are all getting

Little miss Emily is looking good... even with her wires and tubes!


----------



## mummyclo

Evening Primrose Oil, its supposed to do something to your cervix :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Ladies

Just popping in to say hello. I haven't read back but I can see congrats are in order to Vicky & Emily. Prayers and thoughts for a speedy release from hospital.

Hope you are all well. :flower:


----------



## mrsbling

Pixxie said:


> My OH thinks I'm bonkers because when she moves I go all gooey and say 'There's a baby in my belly!' to which he replies 'Well yes, being pregnant generally means there is a baby in your belly...' :haha: he just doesn't get it xx

lol, my DH keeps saying 'you look pregnant today' and I always say, thats because I am :haha: he even said that I look pregnant in the dark now too???? lol x



mummyclo said:


> I think i should stay away from 3rd tri!
> Its making me so scared i only have a few weeks to go! :/
> I feel strange, like i can't wait,but im also shitting myself! :haha:

I know its crazy - I only have 8 weeks left and I am wondering whether she will be early, or keep me waiting and be late (taking after her daddy lol). Now I am thinking I might finish work end of october so I oly have 4 weeks left at work :happydance:



c.holdway said:


> Is anyone planning on taking rasberry leaf, or epo?

Yes, I ordered RLT yesterday and will probably start drinking it when it arrives, as apparently it doesnt bring on labour, just strengthens the uterus to speed up stage 3 of labour? Not sure about EPO though - what does that do?


Oooh and I am still lying on the bed, as I cannot be bothered to do anything lol DH brought me tea and toast in bed, but I might have to venture downstairs soon to find some lunch ;)


----------



## ducky1502

Here's a good article I found about RLT.........

https://www.askbaby.com/raspberry-leaf-tea.htm

EDIT: and this one lol https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregna...gyourbabysbirth/raspberryteaeaselabourexpert/


----------



## mummyclo

Oh my god!! I hate my random sickness! Just made my stew and put it in the slow cooker and 5 mins later :sick:
Its like ive gone back to 1st tri but worse :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Sorry on iPhone and forgot to multiqiote as I went!

Whoever said about does anyone know takingforever off of here, no-one knows me off of here.

I've only been up half hour. Got up at 9 and had brekkie with oh but he sent me back to bed cos I looked tired still


----------



## mrsbling

sammiwry said:


> Sorry on iPhone and forgot to multiqiote as I went!
> 
> Whoever said about does anyone know takingforever off of here, no-one knows me off of here.

Or me - but I am on facebook .....although I hardly ever post on there so its a very boring reading ..... but if any of you are struggling to get to sleep you are welcome to add me, and you will be sleeping in minutes :sleep: lol x


----------



## sammiwry

mrsbling said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Sorry on iPhone and forgot to multiqiote as I went!
> 
> Whoever said about does anyone know takingforever off of here, no-one knows me off of here.
> 
> Or me - but I am on facebook .....although I hardly ever post on there so its a very boring reading ..... but if any of you are struggling to get to sleep you are welcome to add me, and you will be sleeping in minutes :sleep: lol xClick to expand...

I didn't put my facebook up as I'm rarely on it and don't put about madden on it. I suppose the fact I've posted bump pics means something lol?!


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> Oh my god!! I hate my random sickness! Just made my stew and put it in the slow cooker and 5 mins later :sick:
> Its like ive gone back to 1st tri but worse :haha:

Do you know what is triggering it hun? I am feeling the same, and mine is triggered by Reflux......especially in the middle of the night (about 2am!!!!) and then when I get up - and gaviscon makes me feel worse.

I went for some accupuncture yesterday, and she tried a few points to help reduce the reflux and help with the pain in the hips (although she said it probably wont go away totally) and it definitely wasnt a problem last night :) 


Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

sammiwry said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Sorry on iPhone and forgot to multiqiote as I went!
> 
> Whoever said about does anyone know takingforever off of here, no-one knows me off of here.
> 
> Or me - but I am on facebook .....although I hardly ever post on there so its a very boring reading ..... but if any of you are struggling to get to sleep you are welcome to add me, and you will be sleeping in minutes :sleep: lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I didn't put my facebook up as I'm rarely on it and don't put about madden on it. I suppose the fact I've posted bump pics means something lol?!Click to expand...

Yes definitely - but my DH wont let me put up bump pictures online (hes not really into social networking sites - as he wonderes who is actually using them?) - but I have put pictures up on here of our wedding day, and our holiday on the show your face thread :thumbup:

But you will all get to see the pictures of LO when she arrives - as this will be the first place I post them from the hospital :) x

OMG and only 54 days left to go :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

No just been feeling generally lousy the past few weeks :(
Think im just going to have to accept that im having a crappy third tri :haha:
Unlucky me x


----------



## cho

mmmmm i am cooking a scrummy roast:munch:


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> mmmmm i am cooking a scrummy roast:munch:

:-( I want a roast but I can't even be sure to cook chicken dippers and chips right in my tempermental oven :-(


----------



## Kerrieann

Charlotte send me some!!!! :haha:

What is epo and what is it for ect? I didnt take anything with jake so dont know wether to bother this time or not!!?


----------



## Mizze

EPO is evening primrose oil - errr cant remember exactly what its supposed to do

Mrsbling DH is the same about social networking sites and photo's etc. He doesnt use them, doesnt see why anyone else does!

Im thinking of starting RLT around 35 weeks 

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> Charlotte send me some!!!! :haha:
> 
> What is epo and what is it for ect? I didnt take anything with jake so dont know wether to bother this time or not!!?

well, its suppose to ready the cervix, but theres no proof, some agree to use it some dont, but they say nothing will work unless your ready anyway!
I have just read a bit more about epo, i didnt realise you vaginally insert it so not sure if i will.
Dont really wanna poke around down there!
I used castor oil with Bradley which got me going but i didnt realise the problems it can cause, so certainly wont be using that, i still went a week over, hope im not late with this one, i feel soo uncomfortable every night and no it only gets worse, i cant think how im going tpo survive another 10 weeks, my skins so tight after dinner i cant move and end up in bed lol x


----------



## Kerrieann

whats caster oil and how do you know it got you going? and whats bad about it? soz for all q's lol


----------



## cho

Mizze said:


> EPO is evening primrose oil - errr cant remember exactly what its supposed to do
> 
> Mrsbling DH is the same about social networking sites and photo's etc. He doesnt use them, doesnt see why anyone else does!
> 
> Im thinking of starting RLT around 35 weeks
> 
> Mizze xx

if only they knew what support it is for us girls though, DH doesnt really say anything about it, but he prob thinks im silly using this site, but its soo nice talking to ppl who are going through the same and knowing that we can ask anything and know whats the norm and whats not


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> whats caster oil and how do you know it got you going? and whats bad about it? soz for all q's lol

Its horrible stuff, i took it and my contractions started a couple of hours after, its dangerous for the baby as it can often make them poo whilstin the uterus which they can swallow and in worst cases die.
my brothers gf told me to take it as it got her going but she never told me the bad things about it,but i should have checked anyway, luckily Bradley was fine but never again, plus it gives u the squits :(


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh god wont be taking that then!!!


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> EPO is evening primrose oil - errr cant remember exactly what its supposed to do
> 
> Mrsbling DH is the same about social networking sites and photo's etc. He doesnt use them, doesnt see why anyone else does!
> 
> Im thinking of starting RLT around 35 weeks
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> if only they knew what support it is for us girls though, DH doesnt really say anything about it, but he prob thinks im silly using this site, but its soo nice talking to ppl who are going through the same and knowing that we can ask anything and know whats the norm and whats notClick to expand...

I'm on here now more than I'm on the likes of facebook and I think the only reason warren accepts it is because it gives me a chance to talk to you lovely lot who are in the same position as me and it gives me reassurance about what's going on.


----------



## lozzy21

I cant wait to get in from work, Mil has plated a dinner up for me, nomnomnom


----------



## mrsbling

sammiwry said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> EPO is evening primrose oil - errr cant remember exactly what its supposed to do
> 
> Mrsbling DH is the same about social networking sites and photo's etc. He doesnt use them, doesnt see why anyone else does!
> 
> Im thinking of starting RLT around 35 weeks
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> if only they knew what support it is for us girls though, DH doesnt really say anything about it, but he prob thinks im silly using this site, but its soo nice talking to ppl who are going through the same and knowing that we can ask anything and know whats the norm and whats notClick to expand...
> 
> I'm on here now more than I'm on the likes of facebook and I think the only reason warren accepts it is because it gives me a chance to talk to you lovely lot who are in the same position as me and it gives me reassurance about what's going on.Click to expand...


Yeah my DH feels the same - as he knows if i have a pain or question, you lovelies will probably know the answer or have experienced something similar :) .... every pain I have he asks if thats normal...... but its our first, so how would I know, without asking on here lol


----------



## sammiwry

Same here, like last night I had a bit of pain so he was worrying, said I'd ask in the morning if I still had it as i thought it was how I was lying on the sofa and it was so he's now happy. He just panics seeing babies being born as we only have 11 weeks left :-s


----------



## Xaviersmom

c.holdway said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> EPO is evening primrose oil - errr cant remember exactly what its supposed to do
> 
> Mrsbling DH is the same about social networking sites and photo's etc. He doesnt use them, doesnt see why anyone else does!
> 
> Im thinking of starting RLT around 35 weeks
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> if only they knew what support it is for us girls though, DH doesnt really say anything about it, but he prob thinks im silly using this site, but its soo nice talking to ppl who are going through the same and knowing that we can ask anything and know whats the norm and whats notClick to expand...

DH is the same way, but humors me about this place. I just showed him the pic of miss Emily and explained how far along her mum was. I'm not too far ahead of her so it really made him think.


----------



## cho

Kerri u ok?
seem a bit stressed on facebook :hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy do people do that?!?!?!

I sold something on ebay and then get a message from the winning bidder asking a million questions. Asking to see real photos of the item rather than just stock photos (which I can't send until tuesday) and then ON TOP OF THAT say they won't have the funds until friday to pay?!?! grrrrrrrrr


----------



## ducky1502

c.holdway said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Charlotte send me some!!!! :haha:
> 
> What is epo and what is it for ect? I didnt take anything with jake so dont know wether to bother this time or not!!?
> 
> well, its suppose to ready the cervix, but theres no proof, some agree to use it some dont, but they say nothing will work unless your ready anyway!
> I have just read a bit more about epo, i didnt realise you vaginally insert it so not sure if i will.
> Dont really wanna poke around down there!
> I used castor oil with Bradley which got me going but i didnt realise the problems it can cause, so certainly wont be using that, i still went a week over, hope im not late with this one, i feel soo uncomfortable every night and no it only gets worse, i cant think how im going tpo survive another 10 weeks, my skins so tight after dinner i cant move and end up in bed lol xClick to expand...


So glad you won't be using castor oil this time!

This is one of those things that I actually feel reasonably passionate about and would advise everyone against. Obviously at the end of the day it's up to you what you do but castor oil can be really dangerous. I know of lots of people who have used it, some were fine, some ended up complications and even their babies inhaling their meconium because the castor oil made them poo!


----------



## WILSMUM

sammiwry said:


> Sorry on iPhone and forgot to multiqiote as I went!
> 
> Whoever said about does anyone know takingforever off of here, no-one knows me off of here.
> 
> I've only been up half hour. Got up at 9 and had brekkie with oh but he sent me back to bed cos I looked tired still




mrsbling said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Sorry on iPhone and forgot to multiqiote as I went!
> 
> Whoever said about does anyone know takingforever off of here, no-one knows me off of here.
> 
> Or me - but I am on facebook .....although I hardly ever post on there so its a very boring reading ..... but if any of you are struggling to get to sleep you are welcome to add me, and you will be sleeping in minutes :sleep: lol xClick to expand...


That was me that asked and I really only asked it cause she never really posted that much on here and one of the other girls said she can't find her on here now!


As for rlt and epo i'm not planning on taking them but then i'm planning a c-section anyway so doesn;t seem much point!!! Lol!!!


God I feel really achey and uncomfy this afternoon!


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo ok! Didn't realise shed appeared to of disappeared too!



Random questin an maybe a little tmi but does anyone else have a really dark rim around there nipples almost dairy milk coloured and then normal colour to there actual nipple iykwim?


----------



## mrsbling

WILSMUM said:


> God I feel really achey and uncomfy this afternoon!

follow my lead and lie on the bed with no intentions of doin anything today ....... just call DH when I need something ;)

Hes not feeling too well today so I have banished him to his Xbox room downstairs as I dont want his germs floating round me all day (except for when I need a drink ;) ) ....and it means he can watch Ryder cup and eat sweets undisturbed lol


----------



## mummyclo

I always put immediate payment required on ebay.
Coz i got pissed off with people changing their mind or taking ages to pay etc.
I got out of bed again, and my stew is more like soup :(


----------



## ducky1502

WILSMUM said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Sorry on iPhone and forgot to multiqiote as I went!
> 
> Whoever said about does anyone know takingforever off of here, no-one knows me off of here.
> 
> I've only been up half hour. Got up at 9 and had brekkie with oh but he sent me back to bed cos I looked tired still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Sorry on iPhone and forgot to multiqiote as I went!
> 
> Whoever said about does anyone know takingforever off of here, no-one knows me off of here.Click to expand...
> 
> Or me - but I am on facebook .....although I hardly ever post on there so its a very boring reading ..... but if any of you are struggling to get to sleep you are welcome to add me, and you will be sleeping in minutes :sleep: lol xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> That was me that asked and I really only asked it cause she never really posted that much on here and one of the other girls said she can't find her on here now!
> 
> 
> As for rlt and epo i'm not planning on taking them but then i'm planning a c-section anyway so doesn;t seem much point!!! Lol!!!
> 
> 
> God I feel really achey and uncomfy this afternoon!Click to expand...

RLT and EPO aren't recommended to women planning to have a section so good job you're not planning to try it :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

How comes they aren't recommeded if your planning a cection? What happens then about unplanned cections?


----------



## ducky1502

Thought I would post some bump pics from 30+1 compared to my 20 wk pics where I'm wearing the same top. So first 2 are from 30wks and second 2 are from 20wks......
 



Attached Files:







SDC11158..jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2









SDC11172..jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 2









20wks..jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 3









20wks2..jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyclo

WOW Ducky your bump is soooo neat! Looks like a little ball up your top! Lucky you! :)


----------



## sammiwry

Lovely bump ducky!!


----------



## sammiwry

What is everyone's opinions of Links of London charm bracelets? OH has been going at me all weekend to give him some ideas of what I'd like for my 21st next month and I can't think anything except a Links of London charm bracelet. I've wanted one for ages but never got one as I have a proper traditional charm bracelet but after failing to find any silver charms that'll fit it think maybe a Links of London one won't be such a bad idea as they are still the traditional sort of charms that I like but also so much easier to get hold of??

This is the bracelet I'd like


----------



## mummyclo

Thats nice sammi :)
Im not much of a jewellery person tho, so my opinion is a bit rubbish! :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

Also whens your birthday? Mine is soon too :)


----------



## WILSMUM

sammiwry said:


> Ooo ok! Didn't realise shed appeared to of disappeared too!
> 
> 
> 
> Random questin an maybe a little tmi but does anyone else have a really dark rim around there nipples almost dairy milk coloured and then normal colour to there actual nipple iykwim?

No sorry hun not noticed this although the scar in my belly button from where Ihad the lap & dye last Nov has gone really dark!!



mrsbling said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> God I feel really achey and uncomfy this afternoon!
> 
> follow my lead and lie on the bed with no intentions of doin anything today ....... just call DH when I need something ;)
> 
> Hes not feeling too well today so I have banished him to his Xbox room downstairs as I dont want his germs floating round me all day (except for when I need a drink ;) ) ....and it means he can watch Ryder cup and eat sweets undisturbed lolClick to expand...

Oh I wish hun but unfortunately I have a 5 year old to run around after!!!!


Loving the bump hun - its gorgeous and the change from 20-30 weeks is amazing!!!!


And i love that bracelet its gorgeous!


----------



## till bob

hi girls sorry havent caught up well been away for the weekend at my sis weddin got back this mornin so just had a complete lazy day cause the weekend has exhausted me if any of u have got me on facebook take a look at my beautiful little princess tilly she looked gorgeous did us very proud if anyone wants to add me its gemma hatton hope all u girs r ok this weekend congrats to vicky ur little angel it beautiful i dont think she looks that small from the pics bless her she looks perfect xx


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Also whens your birthday? Mine is soon too :)

Mines 9th November 



mummyclo said:


> Thats nice sammi :)
> Im not much of a jewellery person tho, so my opinion is a bit rubbish! :haha:

I'm not but it would be something I'd wear. Just shown him and he said do I think he's made of money :(


----------



## till bob

sammiwry said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Also whens your birthday? Mine is soon too :)
> 
> Mines 9th November
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Thats nice sammi :)
> Im not much of a jewellery person tho, so my opinion is a bit rubbish! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not but it would be something I'd wear. Just shown him and he said do I think he's made of money :(Click to expand...

sammi they r lovely my sis has one and i borrowed it one nite but had to take it off cause it kept pincing the hairs on my arm it was uncomfortable tbh xx


----------



## mummyclo

Awww :(
Mine is 22nd October :)


----------



## sammiwry

till bob said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Also whens your birthday? Mine is soon too :)
> 
> Mines 9th November
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Thats nice sammi :)
> Im not much of a jewellery person tho, so my opinion is a bit rubbish! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not but it would be something I'd wear. Just shown him and he said do I think he's made of money :(Click to expand...
> 
> sammi they r lovely my sis has one and i borrowed it one nite but had to take it off cause it kept pincing the hairs on my arm it was uncomfortable tbh xxClick to expand...

hmm maybe not then as it'd only be worn occasionaly :-(


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Awww :(
> Mine is 22nd October :)

Aww not long til yours then


----------



## mummyclo

I know :happydance:
I actually forgot it is so soon! More excied about giving birth :)


----------



## lozzy21

Yey Im home!

Day off tomorrow :D


----------



## ducky1502

lozzy21 said:


> Yey Im home!
> 
> Day off tomorrow :D

Yay :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

I think my child is trying to escape out the top of my bump, its kicking the hell out of me


----------



## mummyclo

LOL Lozzy, mine does that too! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> I know :happydance:
> I actually forgot it is so soon! More excied about giving birth :)

I wish I could forget mine! But family and warren keep asking what I want!


----------



## Kerrieann

c.holdway said:


> Kerri u ok?
> seem a bit stressed on facebook :hugs:

My mates are really hacking me off, havnt heard from some of them for months now but i know as soon as i give birth they will be banging the door down it just does my head in, i even cried, bloody hormones. Thi8nk im just starting to feel really lonely :growlmad: :cry: Ive just ordered a pizza tho so im sure that will cheer me up!!


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> Kerri u ok?
> seem a bit stressed on facebook :hugs:
> 
> My mates are really hacking me off, havnt heard from some of them for months now but i know as soon as i give birth they will be banging the door down it just does my head in, i even cried, bloody hormones. Thi8nk im just starting to feel really lonely :growlmad: :cry: Ive just ordered a pizza tho so im sure that will cheer me up!!Click to expand...

This is the reason I've not put a lot on facebook as I don't want my so called mates suddenly getting in contact. Already got one doing my head in saying text me to arrange a meet up on my wall, surely if you can write that you could of actually said when are you free for us to catch up? Does my head in


----------



## cho

sammiwry said:


> What is everyone's opinions of Links of London charm bracelets? OH has been going at me all weekend to give him some ideas of what I'd like for my 21st next month and I can't think anything except a Links of London charm bracelet. I've wanted one for ages but never got one as I have a proper traditional charm bracelet but after failing to find any silver charms that'll fit it think maybe a Links of London one won't be such a bad idea as they are still the traditional sort of charms that I like but also so much easier to get hold of??
> 
> This is the bracelet I'd like

I have one i love mine apart from it pinchs my hirs on my arm grr, also when you start buying links its very expensive so, i just have mine plain for now, till someone decides to buy me one :wink:


Kerrieann said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> Kerri u ok?
> seem a bit stressed on facebook :hugs:
> 
> My mates are really hacking me off, havnt heard from some of them for months now but i know as soon as i give birth they will be banging the door down it just does my head in, i even cried, bloody hormones. Thi8nk im just starting to feel really lonely :growlmad: :cry: Ive just ordered a pizza tho so im sure that will cheer me up!!Click to expand...

Tell em about i know the feeling was the same with Bradley too :hugs:


----------



## hodbert

sammiwry said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Thats nice sammi :)
> Im not much of a jewellery person tho, so my opinion is a bit rubbish! :haha:
> 
> I'm not but it would be something I'd wear. Just shown him and he said do I think he's made of money :(Click to expand...


Sammi I have a Thomas Sabo charm bracelet which is cheaper (I think, it was a present) and still nice, hope that helps :) https://www.thomassabo.com/en/charmclub/menu_cc.html


----------



## lozzy21

I realy want to go to sleep but if i go to sleep now i wont sleep tonight


----------



## nikki-lou25

Kerrieann said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> Kerri u ok?
> seem a bit stressed on facebook :hugs:
> 
> My mates are really hacking me off, havnt heard from some of them for months now but i know as soon as i give birth they will be banging the door down it just does my head in, i even cried, bloody hormones. Thi8nk im just starting to feel really lonely :growlmad: :cry: Ive just ordered a pizza tho so im sure that will cheer me up!!Click to expand...

Kerri I totally understand how you feel coz I am going through the same at the moment :cry: Its so frustrating!


----------



## Kerrieann

ducky ur bump is lovely!!!

I have a pandora bracelt, i love it!! But i wouldnt have liked one that pinched my hairs and im not keen on hanging charms either tbh, im more likely to brake or lose them!


----------



## Mizze

c.holdway said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> EPO is evening primrose oil - errr cant remember exactly what its supposed to do
> 
> Mrsbling DH is the same about social networking sites and photo's etc. He doesnt use them, doesnt see why anyone else does!
> 
> Im thinking of starting RLT around 35 weeks
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> if only they knew what support it is for us girls though, DH doesnt really say anything about it, but he prob thinks im silly using this site, but its soo nice talking to ppl who are going through the same and knowing that we can ask anything and know whats the norm and whats notClick to expand...

Oh lord yes, id have gone mental without this site and you girls in particular



sammiwry said:


> I'm on here now more than I'm on the likes of facebook and I think the only reason warren accepts it is because it gives me a chance to talk to you lovely lot who are in the same position as me and it gives me reassurance about what's going on.

DH loathes FB with a passion and is forever quoting the bad stuff that happens on it. I have an account but am very rarely on it.



Xaviersmom said:


> DH is the same way, but humors me about this place. I just showed him the pic of miss Emily and explained how far along her mum was. I'm not too far ahead of her so it really made him think.

I showed DH too, he was amazed at the picture but said - why do people want to put pictures of their babies on the site:dohh::dohh::dohh: Its like talking to a brick wall........



ducky1502 said:


> Thought I would post some bump pics from 30+1 compared to my 20 wk pics where I'm wearing the same top. So first 2 are from 30wks and second 2 are from 20wks......

Wow thats a bump thats grown

:blush: Ahem I know i promised a bump pic but have spent most of the weekend chained to the PC doing stuff (not nice but necessary stuff) 



sammiwry said:


> What is everyone's opinions of Links of London charm bracelets? OH has been going at me all weekend to give him some ideas of what I'd like for my 21st next month and I can't think anything except a Links of London charm bracelet. I've wanted one for ages but never got one as I have a proper traditional charm bracelet but after failing to find any silver charms that'll fit it think maybe a Links of London one won't be such a bad idea as they are still the traditional sort of charms that I like but also so much easier to get hold of??
> 
> This is the bracelet I'd like

Lovely bracelet - it really looks nice. Im not a bracelet person - I do try but it drives me insane if im working at pc (which I spend my time in work doing). 



Kerrieann said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> Kerri u ok?
> seem a bit stressed on facebook :hugs:
> 
> My mates are really hacking me off, havnt heard from some of them for months now but i know as soon as i give birth they will be banging the door down it just does my head in, i even cried, bloody hormones. Thi8nk im just starting to feel really lonely :growlmad: :cry: Ive just ordered a pizza tho so im sure that will cheer me up!!Click to expand...

Aw Hunny! Nevermind X-Factor and Downton Abbey on tonight - proper vegging telly. :hugs::kiss:

I have a heavy and uncomfortable foof today which would be totally freaking me out if I didnt know from you girls that it was all perfectly normal!

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Oh and just to note Takingforever has been posting in the premature babies section today

I would imagine this thread isnt much for her at the moment -she is at a different stage now. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/premature-babies/427995-newbie-looking-help.html

Looks like her little boy is in for the duration im afraid.

I dont think the search is working properly. 

Mizze


----------



## WILSMUM

Kerrieann said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> Kerri u ok?
> seem a bit stressed on facebook :hugs:
> 
> My mates are really hacking me off, havnt heard from some of them for months now but i know as soon as i give birth they will be banging the door down it just does my head in, i even cried, bloody hormones. Thi8nk im just starting to feel really lonely :growlmad: :cry: Ive just ordered a pizza tho so im sure that will cheer me up!!Click to expand...

Aww hun i'm sorry - i know about the feeling lonely thing but more because we've only lived up here for a cple of years so haven't got any real close mates up here, so no one i've been expecting to keep in touch really!! But then tbh the girls i was good mates with down in swindon still don't really bother to keep in touch either and 2 of those are preg as well now!!!



Mizze said:


> Oh and just to note Takingforever has been posting in the premature babies section today
> 
> I would imagine this thread isnt much for her at the moment -she is at a different stage now.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/premature-babies/427995-newbie-looking-help.html
> 
> Looks like her little boy is in for the duration im afraid.
> 
> I dont think the search is working properly.
> 
> Mizze

Thanks for the update and i'm sorry for being a bit cynical!


My baby seems to be trying to push its bum out of the top of my bump while pushing its head into my bladder and arms/elbows into the inside of my hips! Think this is gonna be one very long baby! Which is inevitable really seeing as i'm 5ft 9 (i think) and DH is 6ft 1 and we both have long legs!!


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got 8 shifts left at work, cant wait :D

Feeling rather huge today.


----------



## spencerbear

nikki-lou25 said:


> Here is our 3rd little dreamer - Emily Rose

She is lovely, really hope she pus on weight well and can come home soon x



Pixxie said:


> Glad to hear Emily is doing well! She's lovely, hope she's not in the NICU long.
> 
> Is it just me or do you find it hard to believe that our babies look like that!? I mean I know she's getting pretty big now but I cant imagine her as an actual baby? :shrug:
> 
> Had a lovely night last night, BIL came round for tea with our niece and nephew. Had a lovely curry and even enjoyed that glass of red wine I've been craving so much :wine: I finished mine and OH was asking if I wanted his because he didn't want it and didn't seem to understand that I can only have one glass and nothing else for the rest of the week :dohh:
> 
> Also just discovered that loads of people on my Facebook go to a local knitting club and I have been invited :dance: It's on Tuesday night in a favourite pub in town, I think I'll go because it's rare that I get to socialise these days since I can't drink! And since it's a knitting club there will be tea and cake and everyone is going home by 11pm :)
> 
> Hope everyone else is well, I can't be bothered to read back properly so sorry if I've missed anything important! xxx

Enjoy your knitting club x



c.holdway said:


> Is anyone planning on taking rasberry leaf, or epo?

I took rlt last time but hated the tea, so if i do again then it will be tablet form.



sammiwry said:


> Sorry on iPhone and forgot to multiqiote as I went!
> 
> Whoever said about does anyone know takingforever off of here, no-one knows me off of here.
> 
> I've only been up half hour. Got up at 9 and had brekkie with oh but he sent me back to bed cos I looked tired still

I wish someone would send me back to bed, just once and a while. Hope you had a nice morning x



mrsbling said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Sorry on iPhone and forgot to multiqiote as I went!
> 
> Whoever said about does anyone know takingforever off of here, no-one knows me off of here.
> 
> Or me - but I am on facebook .....although I hardly ever post on there so its a very boring reading ..... but if any of you are struggling to get to sleep you are welcome to add me, and you will be sleeping in minutes :sleep: lol xClick to expand...

:haha::haha: 



c.holdway said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Charlotte send me some!!!! :haha:
> 
> What is epo and what is it for ect? I didnt take anything with jake so dont know wether to bother this time or not!!?
> 
> well, its suppose to ready the cervix, but theres no proof, some agree to use it some dont, but they say nothing will work unless your ready anyway!
> I have just read a bit more about epo, i didnt realise you vaginally insert it so not sure if i will.
> Dont really wanna poke around down there!
> I used castor oil with Bradley which got me going but i didnt realise the problems it can cause, so certainly wont be using that, i still went a week over, hope im not late with this one, i feel soo uncomfortable every night and no it only gets worse, i cant think how im going tpo survive another 10 weeks, my skins so tight after dinner i cant move and end up in bed lol xClick to expand...

When someonerecommended caster oil to me last time, couldnt find it anywhere, still good job really given what it can do 



ducky1502 said:


> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy do people do that?!?!?!
> 
> I sold something on ebay and then get a message from the winning bidder asking a million questions. Asking to see real photos of the item rather than just stock photos (which I can't send until tuesday) and then ON TOP OF THAT say they won't have the funds until friday to pay?!?! grrrrrrrrr

That is really annoying, isnt it. You would think the would ask questions before and not bid unless they had money to pay for it. I never do 



sammiwry said:


> What is everyone's opinions of Links of London charm bracelets? OH has been going at me all weekend to give him some ideas of what I'd like for my 21st next month and I can't think anything except a Links of London charm bracelet. I've wanted one for ages but never got one as I have a proper traditional charm bracelet but after failing to find any silver charms that'll fit it think maybe a Links of London one won't be such a bad idea as they are still the traditional sort of charms that I like but also so much easier to get hold of??
> 
> This is the bracelet I'd like

I love links of london bracelets x



lozzy21 said:


> Yey Im home!
> 
> Day off tomorrow :D

Have a great day off tomorrow x


----------



## sammiwry

I've got 20 days left at work. Should be 22 days as not got enough hol to finish on the 5th nov but gonna work 2 of my days off so I can still finish 5th nov and not do the 60 mile round trip at 37 weeks


----------



## sammiwry

Spencerbear not only did I get spent back to bed this morning but I also got sent to have a nap before x factor


----------



## Kerrieann

Mizze thanks for letting us know about takingforever, sounds liike she is having a really tough time too :hugs:


----------



## vicky84

hi! on hosp internet and its rubbish but wanted to pop by. we r both doing well, emily breathed on her own completely for 7 hours today before getting a little tired but shes doing good, shes already having some of my milk which is fab :) will keep u updated where i can :)


----------



## till bob

just want to say sendin takingforever lots of:hugs: thinkin of u and im sure ur beautiful little boy is a fighter keep us posted xx


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> no-one knows me off of here.

No~one knows me either & im not on facebook....But I can assure you, I am the person I say I am....:winkwink:

I have msn, if anyone wants to chat? :friends:



mrsbling said:


> I went for some accupuncture yesterday, and she tried a few points to help reduce the reflux and help with the pain in the hips (although she said it probably wont go away totally) and it definitely wasnt a problem last night :)


Im going for accupuncture tommorow....I have it often to keep headaches at bay....So think I will ask her to do these points too, as im suffering with relux & hip pain :thumbup:


----------



## till bob

ah vicky thats fantastic news u take care and keep us posted love to little emily xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Maybe TMI but has any one noticed a change in CM?

Like it going realy stringy?


----------



## Mizze

Oh Vicky! How lovely to hear from you and what good news about Emily. Take care xxx

Mizze xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I just got back from the hospital and Emily is so tiny yet so perfect!! 

I've not been on much coz I've been at my Mums for the weekend, its been busy coz we've had a few days out etc. I have read back but over the space of a few days on my phone so no multiquote I'm afriad!


----------



## Kerrieann

Vicky thats fab news, thanks so much for getting on to let us know!! :hugs: to you and emily xx


----------



## KellyC75

vicky84 said:


> hi! on hosp internet and its rubbish but wanted to pop by. we r both doing well, emily breathed on her own completely for 7 hours today before getting a little tired but shes doing good, shes already having some of my milk which is fab :) will keep u updated where i can :)

How lovely to hear from you & fantastic news :hugs:

She is so sweet & has lovely long legs....:cloud9:


----------



## xkirstyx

vicky84 said:


> hi! on hosp internet and its rubbish but wanted to pop by. we r both doing well, emily breathed on her own completely for 7 hours today before getting a little tired but shes doing good, shes already having some of my milk which is fab :) will keep u updated where i can :)

great to hear from you vicky! thats fab news about Emily :happydance: xxx


----------



## Xaviersmom

vicky84 said:


> hi! on hosp internet and its rubbish but wanted to pop by. we r both doing well, emily breathed on her own completely for 7 hours today before getting a little tired but shes doing good, shes already having some of my milk which is fab :) will keep u updated where i can :)

Vicky thats wonderful! So glad to hear you guys are doing well. 7 hours! Thats a great step!


I'm feeling like baking/cooking... I am testing out a new cinnamon bun recipe and making BBQ chicken sandwiches for dinner. I probably would have made chocolate chip cookies as well if I hadn't been out of brown sugar.


----------



## ducky1502

yay to vicky and emily :) so strong!! Sounds like she is a real fighter and was obviously desperate to come out and meet her mummy :)


----------



## spencerbear

Thats great news about emily, vicky thanks for letting us know. She looks lovely in the picture.

Why is it even when her dad is stopping over, that becca insists its me that has to get up with her at 5.20 in the morning. Made worse by the constant trying to get comfy i do all night :nope: this is not funny today......think im in a grump because im tired.....


----------



## sammiwry

Vicky good to hear from you! Glad little emily is doing well!!



I'm at work and having a shite day already not helped by lack of sleep due to thinking I'd overslept, tmi having a dodgy tum and lack of staff on my department!


----------



## cho

Vicky im so glad your both doing well, thats brilliant that Emily was breathing alone, what a strong little one.

I plan to pack my hospital bag today, Do you think its too early i am so nervous already eek x


----------



## WILSMUM

thanks for keeping us updated Vicky and glad to hear little Emily is doing so well :hugs:


No charlotte I don't think its too early - i've had mine packed for a couple of weeks now!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Morning Ladies :flower:
So Glad Emily is doing good! She must be a strong lil one :)
Got mw today, so will let you know how it goes :)
Gtg wash up now xx


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls! 

havent caught up with all the threads just a few but hope everyone is well!

vicky that's brilliant news about Emily! She's a strong 'un isnt she?! Sending lots of love to you all xx

Mizze I think it was you who said something about our babies looking like Emily it's amazing isnt it that our little babies look like her now! So gorgeous and perfectly formed!! 

Pixxie I read over your baby shoes thread and I honestly can't see the big fuss a lot of people make about putting "shoes" on babies - they're not real shoes and only have a piece of cardboard in them or very soft plastic just to keep them straight, if they're specifically for a say 0-3 month baby and they were going to do some harm then shops wouldnt be allowed to sell them plus I'm sure you're smart enough that you're not going to force your baby to wear them around the house, in bed and with a babygrow everyday! :flower: I've got tons of little soft shoes and if we're going out somewhere I'll put her in a cute outfit and some little shoes if she has some that go nicely with her outfit she'll only be in them a couple of hours after all it's not like she's gonna have a growth spurt and suddenly get deformed feet in a few hours :haha: but if you're seriously worried about them doing some permanent damage then just don't put them on her, just stick em in the back of the cupboard lol :flower: 

I made a roast dinner last night and got in to bed about 9pm, i'm so tired lately I seriously can't wait for maternity leave! 5 weeks and 3 days thank F**k!! I'm exhausted! I managed a little more sleep than usual last night but don't feel better for it :( 

Charlotte (think it was you hun!) I'm packing my hospital bag when I hit 30 weeks this weekend - I like to be prepared :haha: 

I've told OH he needs to start getting a little few bits together for himself too in a bag to go with my stuff - fresh t-shirt, toothbrush and toothpaste, deodrant and something to keep him entertained, magazines and stuff! 

Although saying that Ava is still alternating between breech and transverse....I have a funny feeling she'll stay that way like intuition....saying that my "intuition" was that I'd have a boy for sure :haha: 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

Hope it goes well Chloe!! i've got antenatal clinic tomorrow for my 28 week bloods and my anti d


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> Morning Ladies :flower:
> So Glad Emily is doing good! She must be a strong lil one :)
> Got mw today, so will let you know how it goes :)
> Gtg wash up now xx

Morning ladies!

Chloe I had such a vivid dream last night that you had your baby and it was a little boy!! I woke up this morning so convinced it was true - when I saw the thread title I checked it didnt say 4 babies born because I was still half convinced it was real. 



Nessicle said:


> morning girls!
> 
> havent caught up with all the threads just a few but hope everyone is well!
> 
> vicky that's brilliant news about Emily! She's a strong 'un isnt she?! Sending lots of love to you all xx
> 
> Mizze I think it was you who said something about our babies looking like Emily it's amazing isnt it that our little babies look like her now! So gorgeous and perfectly formed!!
> 
> Pixxie I read over your baby shoes thread and I honestly can't see the big fuss a lot of people make about putting "shoes" on babies - they're not real shoes and only have a piece of cardboard in them or very soft plastic just to keep them straight, if they're specifically for a say 0-3 month baby and they were going to do some harm then shops wouldnt be allowed to sell them plus I'm sure you're smart enough that you're not going to force your baby to wear them around the house, in bed and with a babygrow everyday! :flower: I've got tons of little soft shoes and if we're going out somewhere I'll put her in a cute outfit and some little shoes if she has some that go nicely with her outfit she'll only be in them a couple of hours after all it's not like she's gonna have a growth spurt and suddenly get deformed feet in a few hours :haha: but if you're seriously worried about them doing some permanent damage then just don't put them on her, just stick em in the back of the cupboard lol :flower:
> 
> I made a roast dinner last night and got in to bed about 9pm, i'm so tired lately I seriously can't wait for maternity leave! 5 weeks and 3 days thank F**k!! I'm exhausted! I managed a little more sleep than usual last night but don't feel better for it :(
> 
> Charlotte (think it was you hun!) I'm packing my hospital bag when I hit 30 weeks this weekend - I like to be prepared :haha:
> 
> I've told OH he needs to start getting a little few bits together for himself too in a bag to go with my stuff - fresh t-shirt, toothbrush and toothpaste, deodrant and something to keep him entertained, magazines and stuff!
> 
> Although saying that Ava is still alternating between breech and transverse....I have a funny feeling she'll stay that way like intuition....saying that my "intuition" was that I'd have a boy for sure :haha:
> 
> xx

Ness it was me that said that about Emily - I keep going to look at the picture and thinking "gosh"
Caitlyn was quiet yesterday, I mentioned it to DH last night in bed and he spent the next 10 minutes with his head on my tummy listening to her heartbeat. He woke her up (I got the giggles expecting him to be kicked in the ear any moment) and she went mental for about half an hour afterwards which reasurred us both. 

Pixxie - Ness is right, dont worry too much. I havent bought any shoes but mainly because I didnt think about it at all rather than any deeply held convictions over it. 

I cant think about my hospital bag yet - its another thing im putting off till November! 

Had my 28 week bloods today - I was first in, hurrah! And for the first time in ages they had no problem finding a vein so it wasnt painful at all! :happydance: 28 wk mw appt tomorrow and


20 working days left till holiday and maternity!!!! :thumbup::wohoo:

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Morning all.

Realy need to sort my house out soon, everythings still in bags. Wonder if i can bribe my sister to help


----------



## Nessicle

lol Lozzy - I feel a bit exasperated at the moment with Ava's nursery! There's still so much junk in there even though we have the furniture up etc! 

Mizze Ava is really quiet today she's been going mad since Friday - I always panic when she doesnt move much! Have felt her turn over a couple of times but that's about it..

My OH hasnt got the patience to sit and listen to her heartbeat, he won't even sit and wait til she kicks he's such a pain sometimes! 

Yay for 28 week bloods! Got mine tomorrow seeing as the bloody stupid Leeds NHS trust "forgot" to write to me about my anti d and 28 week bloods grr!! Good job I mentioned it to the midwife last week when I asked her if it would hurt because she wouldnt have said anything otherwise! 
xx


----------



## mummyclo

LOL Mizze! I had a dream about having him last night too!
I hope he can hang on for another 5 weeks tho! :haha:


----------



## cho

ah my sister in law has just had a little girl this morning called her layla cant wait for a cuddle :)


----------



## mummyclo

Yey Charlotte thats great! :)
And i don't think its to early to pack your bag, i started at 30 weeks, still haven't finished tho :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> lol Lozzy - I feel a bit exasperated at the moment with Ava's nursery! There's still so much junk in there even though we have the furniture up etc!
> 
> Mizze Ava is really quiet today she's been going mad since Friday - I always panic when she doesnt move much! Have felt her turn over a couple of times but that's about it..
> 
> My OH hasnt got the patience to sit and listen to her heartbeat, he won't even sit and wait til she kicks he's such a pain sometimes!
> 
> Yay for 28 week bloods! Got mine tomorrow seeing as the bloody stupid Leeds NHS trust "forgot" to write to me about my anti d and 28 week bloods grr!! Good job I mentioned it to the midwife last week when I asked her if it would hurt because she wouldnt have said anything otherwise!
> xx

I dont have my furniture yet, its all still in my auntys basment:dohh:


----------



## lozzy21

Am i the only one that wont be packing a bag untill much later? Il end up taking things in and out and wont have a clue whats in it if i do it now.


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> ah my sister in law has just had a little girl this morning called her layla cant wait for a cuddle :)


Congrats on your new baby Niece :baby:


----------



## KellyC75

:cloud9:....30 Weeks today....:cloud9:


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> :cloud9:....30 Weeks today....:cloud9:

 yay :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Charlotte - I don't think it's too early to pack your bag either. Congrats on your neice :happydance:

Chloe - I think it's common to have dreams that babies come early - hope he stays put for the 5 weeks for you.

Mizze - glad your bloods went well :thumbup:

Lozzy - I feel the same about the bag - I think if I pack it I will forget whats in it and then empty it time and time again!! lol 

I'm off swimming now so I'll catch you ladies later.

Have a great day. :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

aww Charlotte how lovely!! What a lovely name too! 

Butterfly enjoy swimming hun! 

Kelly happy 30 weeks! 

Lozzy I just worry I won't have everythign - I'll probably end up taking things out and rechecking it a hundred times on mat leave but I don't finish work til 35 weeks so will have to get things in dribs and drabs and pack it in bits as don't want to be going round the shops getting things together after 35 weeks


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> LOL Mizze! I had a dream about having him last night too!
> I hope he can hang on for another 5 weeks tho! :haha:

Im sure he will!! 



c.holdway said:


> ah my sister in law has just had a little girl this morning called her layla cant wait for a cuddle :)

Aw congratulations on your neice. Pretty name :thumbup:



lozzy21 said:


> Am i the only one that wont be packing a bag untill much later? Il end up taking things in and out and wont have a clue whats in it if i do it now.

I wont be doing mine for a few weeks yet and im sure I will still be taking things in and out for weeks afterwards 


KellyC75 said:


> :cloud9:....30 Weeks today....:cloud9:

:yipee: Yay! 

Butterfly enjoy your swimming - I only managed it once the week I was off but I did enjoy it.

Just eaten a LARGE piece of fruit cake that I bought at the SCBU coffee morning on Saturday - lovely but now I feel slightly sick. Obviously I needed such a large piece because of all the blood lost from the two little vials the nurse took this morning! :blush: Ahem! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Yay charlotte thats great news! :yipee:

Kelly :wohoo: for 30 weeks!

I was going to pack my bag last week but dint get round to it and hubby keeps saying its too early!But i had it done with Jak at 32 weeks so dunno what hes going on about lol :haha: Although all the stuff apart from the nighty that i bought i have worn :blush: the dressing gown is too cosy to be stuffed in a bag for the next 8 weeks!!


----------



## KellyC75

I was shopping for my dressing gown the day before I went into labour! :dohh:

Still think walking round the shops bought it on! :winkwink:


----------



## lozzy21

Random question but the girls who have got there bags packed now, how long before a holiday do you pack your bag?


----------



## Kerrieann

Mine isnt packed yet but i normally start packing a holiday bag 2 weeks before as i normally dont wear any of the stuff anyway as weather is rubbish here!!


----------



## lozzy21

2 weeks:wacko:

I do mine the day before:dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Random question but the girls who have got there bags packed now, how long before a holiday do you pack your bag?


....:haha: Wonder what this says about me?

I pack my 'holiday' bag the day before, sometimes been known to do it on the day of departure! :blush:


----------



## wishingforbub

vicky84 said:


> hi! on hosp internet and its rubbish but wanted to pop by. we r both doing well, emily breathed on her own completely for 7 hours today before getting a little tired but shes doing good, shes already having some of my milk which is fab :) will keep u updated where i can :)

vicky !! so glad you and little emily are doing well. she is gorgeous ! :)
and I hope takingforever's LO is doing better xxxx


----------



## lozzy21

KellyC75 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Random question but the girls who have got there bags packed now, how long before a holiday do you pack your bag?
> 
> 
> ....:haha: Wonder what this says about me?
> 
> I pack my 'holiday' bag the day before, sometimes been known to do it on the day of departure! :blush:Click to expand...

Thats me, im still putting my make up and toiletrys 10 mins before we leave.


----------



## mummyclo

I am glad i have got most stuff packed, so i don't worry about it ( I worry about nothing A LOT) :haha:
Just got a few more of my bits and toiletry's to go in :)
Got midwife at 1.00 and i really hope she does my bloods! If not im going to be demanding it!


----------



## spencerbear

c.holdway said:


> Vicky im so glad your both doing well, thats brilliant that Emily was breathing alone, what a strong little one.
> 
> I plan to pack my hospital bag today, Do you think its too early i am so nervous already eek x

No its not too early to pack it.



lozzy21 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Realy need to sort my house out soon, everythings still in bags. Wonder if i can bribe my sister to help

Mines pretty much the same lozzy, just cnt seem t motivate myself enough to sort all the boxes and bags out. Still my eldest is coming over half term week and im hping she will enjoy it lol



c.holdway said:


> ah my sister in law has just had a little girl this morning called her layla cant wait for a cuddle :)

Congratulations to them and it is a lovely name 



lozzy21 said:


> Random question but the girls who have got there bags packed now, how long before a holiday do you pack your bag?

Im a day before, day of packer, so am feeling quite proud of the fact that i have actually bought a bag to pack stuff into :haha: Will think about packing it in a few more weeks....

Congrats on 30 weeks kelly.......Im 29 weeks today.....

Got my anti d this afternoon, so another trip up the hospital, think im there once a week at the moment!!


----------



## Kerrieann

I always leave the make up and toiletrys till the last min too but otherwis i am super organised with everything and actually enjoy packing as sad as that sounds :haha:


----------



## wishingforbub

and kelly congrats on 30 weeks !!! :happydance:
Lozzy i pack my holiday bag the day before / on the day !! ;)


----------



## lozzy21

Ergh i hate packing lol Mostly because i have to supervise OH aswell. If i dont he forgets important things like his boxers or contacts.


----------



## Kerrieann

I have to pack for dh :dohh: otherwise he would go with nothing!!


----------



## wishingforbub

My DH is such a good packer.. he is way better than me .. i pack waaaay too much. he's bag is so organised and neat, mine is like a bombshell hehe :)


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats spencerbear on 29 weeks :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

Right i think i need a bacon sarnie but i cant be botherd to make it


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Right i think i need a bacon sarnie but i cant be botherd to make it


Arrgghhh....Now I want one ~Quorn bacon of course~ With lots of tomato sauce :kiss:


----------



## lozzy21

No it has to be brown sauce


----------



## Xaviersmom

lozzy21 said:


> Am i the only one that wont be packing a bag untill much later? Il end up taking things in and out and wont have a clue whats in it if i do it now.

I'm likely to do it after my shower this weekend. I will spend next week washing and looking at what I have left to get. 



KellyC75 said:


> :cloud9:....30 Weeks today....:cloud9:

:happydance::happydance:



Nessicle said:


> Lozzy I just worry I won't have everythign - I'll probably end up taking things out and rechecking it a hundred times on mat leave but I don't finish work til 35 weeks so will have to get things in dribs and drabs and pack it in bits as don't want to be going round the shops getting things together after 35 weeks

I'm a list maker :) I am likely to pin a list to the bag.



lozzy21 said:


> Random question but the girls who have got there bags packed now, how long before a holiday do you pack your bag?

A couple days (at most) depending on how busy I am. I double check the night before. DH is a pack the morning we leave sort of guy. We normally get the 6am flights out, so I harass him into being mostly ready the night before.

I'm so excited. My cinnamon bun recipe I was testing out yesterday came out fab! 

DH came home from working all day to sand LO's room for me. He then had to spend his whole evening and night working again :( I'm going to put a mask on and go wipe the walls down today so he can check them over when he gets home tonight and see if they need more sanding. I'll have to make sure dinner's ready when he gets home since he's being so sweet.


----------



## spencerbear

Lol i had ne this monring on a soft buttered roll, yummy x


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh getting annoyed on the child benefit thread :dohh:
It actually upsets me a bit that i hardly ever moan about my situation, being on quite a low income and then all the people earning loads can have a pop :cry:
Off to midwife now :)


----------



## Mizze

Xaviersmom said:


> [I'm so excited. My cinnamon bun recipe I was testing out yesterday came out fab!

Mmmmmm, recipe??? :)

Lozzy - brown sauce all the way! 

I usually starting pack my holiday bag around 5 days before - checking ive washed and ironed what I want. Toiletries are generally the night before and the morning of departure. DH is a pretty good packer actually too. 



mummyclo said:


> Ugh getting annoyed on the child benefit thread :dohh:
> It actually upsets me a bit that i hardly ever moan about my situation, being on quite a low income and then all the people earning loads can have a pop :cry:
> Off to midwife now :)

:hug: I knew it would be an interesting thread, we all have differing opinions because we all see it from our own circumstances. Dont let it get to you hunny.

Spencerbear - happy 29 weeks! 

Mizze x


----------



## Mizze

ooh just heard my work colleague has had her twins - she must be 33-34 weeks at the moment. They were delivered by c-section this morning and are in the special care unit. Their poor Mum is stuck on the labour ward recovering from the surgery. No weights as yet but they seem to be healthy. 

Welcome Akram and Amaan to the world! :kiss:

Mizze xx


----------



## Xaviersmom

Mizze said:


> Mmmmmm, recipe??? :)

Mizze, how good of a baker are you? It's a bread dough recipe.

I'm the only person in my family with the ability to deal with these sorts of recipes.


----------



## sazhuddy13

afternoon all, only 10 weeks to go we are getting really excited now. i also finish work next friday 15th october and start my maternity leave thank god and i cannot wait to have a few weeks to chill out.xx


----------



## ducky1502

What an eventful night. Typing on my phone so will tell the full story later. Had pre eclampsia symptoms last night so rang the doctor who insisted i went to labour ward. After 2hrs of tests it turns out im totally fine n got to go home at 3.30am. During that time i was made to feel like an idiot by 2 midwives n nearly ended up in tears!! I heard women being rushed for c sections n women being booked in for surgery after suffering third degree tears. My labour ward is so scary and the whole thing has left me petrified! Obv im glad me and baby are fine. Which is what matters most :)


----------



## Nessicle

Oh ducky so sorry you had that experience I bet you were so worried! Glad all is wel though hun :flower:

Chloe - dont let it upset you, I think the higher earners and the lower earners all have a pop at each other but none of us truly know each others circumstances. My sister always comments on my salary about how she can't understand how I'm also so skint and that if she earned "as much as me" she would be rolling in it....err yeah love cos your OH earns £40k a year mine earns £13k a year - massive difference! I just let her have her moan cos I know our true circumstances :flower: xx


----------



## sammiwry

Ducky sorry to hear your night from hell!

I'm in absolute agony :-( my hip is really sore and burning so making walking an doing my job extremely difficult. Got my mum meeting me at work to drive me to the walk in centre but like a complete dunce my maternity folder is at home as I overslept this morning :-(


----------



## Mizze

Xaviersmom said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm, recipe??? :)
> 
> Mizze, how good of a baker are you? It's a bread dough recipe.
> 
> I'm the only person in my family with the ability to deal with these sorts of recipes.Click to expand...

Hmmm - probably not that good - Im a reasonable cook but not that great a baker. My Mum is a cracking baker Im thinking of getting more lessons from her during my maternity leave! Not to worry hon. I love the idea though. 



ducky1502 said:


> What an eventful night. Typing on my phone so will tell the full story later. Had pre eclampsia symptoms last night so rang the doctor who insisted i went to labour ward. After 2hrs of tests it turns out im totally fine n got to go home at 3.30am. During that time i was made to feel like an idiot by 2 midwives n nearly ended up in tears!! I heard women being rushed for c sections n women being booked in for surgery after suffering third degree tears. My labour ward is so scary and the whole thing has left me petrified! Obv im glad me and baby are fine. Which is what matters most :)

Oh Ducky hon. Glad your LO and you are good but :hugs: for having to go through a traumatic experience. 



sammiwry said:


> Ducky sorry to hear your night from hell!
> 
> I'm in absolute agony :-( my hip is really sore and burning so making walking an doing my job extremely difficult. Got my mum meeting me at work to drive me to the walk in centre but like a complete dunce my maternity folder is at home as I overslept this morning :-(


Oh Sammi - be careful at work now. I nearly forgot my maternity folder this morning too! 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Glad everything is ok Ducky.

My friend just pissed me off, she rang while i was eating lunch. I was starving to had a bacon sarnie and a tin of soup. I only had a bowl of cerial for breakfast. She basicly said im going to end up even fatter than i allready am if i eat like that. Just cos she can survive on half a lettice leaf dosent meen i can!


----------



## Kerrieann

Lozzy thats well out of order, i would have told her where to stuff it!!!! You have eaten less then me so far today and im still starving lol :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh and ducky sorry you had to go through that, you probly caught them on a bad night, its not always like that hun :hugs: Glad you and bubs are ok :hugs:

Sammi sorry ur in so much pain, ru seeing a midwife today?


----------



## lozzy21

Kerrieann said:


> Lozzy thats well out of order, i would have told her where to stuff it!!!! You have eaten less then me so far today and im still starving lol :haha:

Im going back for a yogurt and a bananna, even though i realy want some chocolate fudge cake.

Or i could make a smoothy?


----------



## Kerrieann

mmmm smoothie!! If i ould be arsed id make one of those but ive just had a mars milkshake and a lion bar lol :blush: and ive had weetabix and a cheese and apple sandwich and a packet of crisps!!!


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Glad everything is ok Ducky.
> 
> My friend just pissed me off, she rang while i was eating lunch. I was starving to had a bacon sarnie and a tin of soup. I only had a bowl of cerial for breakfast. She basicly said im going to end up even fatter than i allready am if i eat like that. Just cos she can survive on half a lettice leaf dosent meen i can!

Did she expect you not to eat lunch! How silly. I have to have a serious snack in between breakfast and lunch regardless. Has she ever been pregnant? 



lozzy21 said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Lozzy thats well out of order, i would have told her where to stuff it!!!! You have eaten less then me so far today and im still starving lol :haha:
> 
> Im going back for a yogurt and a bananna, even though i realy want some chocolate fudge cake.
> 
> Or i could make a smoothy?Click to expand...

Ooh lovely banana smoothies - yummm and packed full good stuff.

Oh have a serious energy drain at the moment - just want to sleep 

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

all i eat it crap, complete crap, chocolate, crsips, cakes, pastries i have got sooo bad and i eat quite a bit now in 3rd trim, Lozzy i would have had to throw a cake at her head!
Who do some ppl think they are? commenting on what anybody eats!!!


----------



## Xaviersmom

lozzy21 said:


> Glad everything is ok Ducky.
> 
> My friend just pissed me off, she rang while i was eating lunch. I was starving to had a bacon sarnie and a tin of soup. I only had a bowl of cerial for breakfast. She basicly said im going to end up even fatter than i allready am if i eat like that. Just cos she can survive on half a lettice leaf dosent meen i can!


oh Lozzy.. I'd tell her to shove it! I think you and I are about the same size and if ANYONE tried to say something about what I am eating..I am not likely top be nice about it. Actually, I've had days lately where I had no interest in food, but almost forced myself to eat for LO.


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> mmmm smoothie!! If i ould be arsed id make one of those but ive just had a mars milkshake and a lion bar lol :blush: and ive had weetabix and a cheese and apple sandwich and a packet of crisps!!!

hehe i love weetabix at the mo, however i cant see them by the time i have poured my sugar on :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Shes never been pregnant and is a size 6 but shes a size 6 because shes a fitness freak not because thats the size shes supposed to be.

I went for a smoothy and its bloody fab. I realy should make them more often.


----------



## - Butterfly -

wishingforbub said:


> My DH is such a good packer.. he is way better than me .. i pack waaaay too much. he's bag is so organised and neat, mine is like a bombshell hehe :)

 Snap :dohh:



Mizze said:


> ooh just heard my work colleague has had her twins - she must be 33-34 weeks at the moment. They were delivered by c-section this morning and are in the special care unit. Their poor Mum is stuck on the labour ward recovering from the surgery. No weights as yet but they seem to be healthy.
> 
> Welcome Akram and Amaan to the world! :kiss:
> 
> Mizze xx

 aww lovely. Hope they're all ok :hugs:



sazhuddy13 said:


> afternoon all, only 10 weeks to go we are getting really excited now. i also finish work next friday 15th october and start my maternity leave thank god and i cannot wait to have a few weeks to chill out.xx

 Hi saz :flower:


ducky1502 said:


> What an eventful night. Typing on my phone so will tell the full story later. Had pre eclampsia symptoms last night so rang the doctor who insisted i went to labour ward. After 2hrs of tests it turns out im totally fine n got to go home at 3.30am. During that time i was made to feel like an idiot by 2 midwives n nearly ended up in tears!! I heard women being rushed for c sections n women being booked in for surgery after suffering third degree tears. My labour ward is so scary and the whole thing has left me petrified! Obv im glad me and baby are fine. Which is what matters most :)

 Aww Ducky. How awful for you. Glad you're both ok though :hugs:



sammiwry said:


> Ducky sorry to hear your night from hell!
> 
> I'm in absolute agony :-( my hip is really sore and burning so making walking an doing my job extremely difficult. Got my mum meeting me at work to drive me to the walk in centre but like a complete dunce my maternity folder is at home as I overslept this morning :-(

 Hope you're ok Sammi. Let us know how you get on :flower:



lozzy21 said:


> Glad everything is ok Ducky.
> 
> My friend just pissed me off, she rang while i was eating lunch. I was starving to had a bacon sarnie and a tin of soup. I only had a bowl of cerial for breakfast. She basicly said im going to end up even fatter than i allready am if i eat like that. Just cos she can survive on half a lettice leaf dosent meen i can!

 Oh how rude!!! :growlmad:


c.holdway said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> mmmm smoothie!! If i ould be arsed id make one of those but ive just had a mars milkshake and a lion bar lol :blush: and ive had weetabix and a cheese and apple sandwich and a packet of crisps!!!
> 
> hehe i love weetabix at the mo, however i cant see them by the time i have poured my sugar on :haha:Click to expand...

 I love weetabix too but I'm very much into porridge for my brekky :thumbup:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Back from swimming. I managed 20 lengths. I'd had enough at 18 to be honest but I forced myself to do 2 more!! Feel pretty shattered now though!


----------



## lozzy21

Dont know how you have the energy to go swimming butterfly, i struggle to get dressed when i dont have to


----------



## Kerrieann

Im loving the new cheerios that are out with crunchy clusters in!! Oh and those "krave" hazelnut chocolate filled cereal, soooo good but the box is tiny and only lasted me 4 days :haha:


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Shes never been pregnant and is a size 6 but shes a size 6 because shes a fitness freak not because thats the size shes supposed to be.
> 
> I went for a smoothy and its bloody fab. I realy should make them more often.

Smoothies are great - I too should make them more often! 

Ignore the ignorant friend - she knows not of what she speaks...... :winkwink:



- Butterfly - said:


> Back from swimming. I managed 20 lengths. I'd had enough at 18 to be honest but I forced myself to do 2 more!! Feel pretty shattered now though!

Well done you, I am massively lazy today and am heading home early because I want an afternoon sleep. Ive said it before and I am sure I will say it again but THANK GOD FOR FLEXI!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> Im loving the new cheerios that are out with crunchy clusters in!! Oh and those "krave" hazelnut chocolate filled cereal, soooo good but the box is tiny and only lasted me 4 days :haha:

:haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Wow well done butterfly!! I couldnt do it as im lazy and i cant swim too well either lol.

Lozzy my sister in law is a complete fitness fanatic and a personal trainer and is always slagging people off for what they eat etc, i know she does it behind my back too so ill make it worse by telling her what im eating :haha: she had to cheek to call someone fat and lazy the other day and they are about a size 12, i could of punched her!!!!! And she knows im normally a 12 :growlmad:


----------



## Pixxie

I've had a crap morning, as if I'm not worried enough about our money situation a bailiff came round this morning say we have £1500 to pay for council tax and it has to be paid off by April...lovely :dohh: 

We need to get better with money soon or we're going to be in some deep doodie :wacko: 

Got my anti-D shot tomorrow morning, hope they don't want to do it in my bum :haha: becoming increasingly uncomfortable as baby is getting squashed, don't think she likes it as she keeps stretching out in protest lol. 

Really should try and get some housework done, but I can't be bothered :roll: xxx


----------



## lozzy21

I dont think iv ever been a size 12 in my life lol. I honestly think shes that skinny she looks ill, she has no fat on her what so ever.


----------



## ducky1502

mmmmm food lol. I was told off last night by the midwife for being very 'slight' and that I need to eat and drink more. I eat fine thank you very much, baby is a very good size and I'm gaining weight like I should..... so shut up miss mifdwife :haha:

Last night made having this baby too real. The fact that I really am going to go into labour is terrifying. I think I just need to go in with lots of home comforts like my my own nighties, dressing gown, my ipod, my fave magazines and sweets and just try and shut out where I am. I think I have the potential to get to the labour ward and just freak out like I did last night. I was actually hyperventilating. Terrifed me totally! I will also most certainly be staying at home as long as I'm allowed to. I'm NOT going into hospital before it's necessary lol.


----------



## lozzy21

Has any one seen my big fat gypsy wedding? Im watching it for the second time.


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> I've had a crap morning, as if I'm not worried enough about our money situation a bailiff came round this morning say we have £1500 to pay for council tax and it has to be paid off by April...lovely :dohh:
> 
> We need to get better with money soon or we're going to be in some deep doodie :wacko:
> 
> Got my anti-D shot tomorrow morning, hope they don't want to do it in my bum :haha: becoming increasingly uncomfortable as baby is getting squashed, don't think she likes it as she keeps stretching out in protest lol.
> 
> Really should try and get some housework done, but I can't be bothered :roll: xxx

Ouch Pixxie - they should send you a letter at least two weeks in advance of a bailiff visit! Did you get one? Also Council's are pretty good generally if you talk to them about how to pay arrears, they would much rather set up a payment schedule for you than take you to court for the arrears. Really really speak to the Council *immediately* - the longer you delay the more costs you incurr including that of the bailiff visits. Also - national debtline will offer good advice on what to do. https://www.nationaldebtline.co.uk/
:hugs:



ducky1502 said:


> mmmmm food lol. I was told off last night by the midwife for being very 'slight' and that I need to eat and drink more. I eat fine thank you very much, baby is a very good size and I'm gaining weight like I should..... so shut up miss mifdwife :haha:
> 
> Last night made having this baby too real. The fact that I really am going to go into labour is terrifying. I think I just need to go in with lots of home comforts like my my own nighties, dressing gown, my ipod, my fave magazines and sweets and just try and shut out where I am. I think I have the potential to get to the labour ward and just freak out like I did last night. I was actually hyperventilating. Terrifed me totally! I will also most certainly be staying at home as long as I'm allowed to. I'm NOT going into hospital before it's necessary lol.


Ducky/Lozzy/Kerri - Sometimes I think we are all too fat or too skinny or putting on too much weight or not enough weight. Literally we cannot please everyone and everyone deems it okay to comment on us! :growlmad:

Anyone calling me fat and lazy as a size 12 would get punched. :) 

Ducky I do understand what you mean about this now becoming real - EEEEEEKKKKKKK :ignore: 

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

im watching baby time on discovery home and health!


----------



## - Butterfly -

lozzy21 said:


> Dont know how you have the energy to go swimming butterfly, i struggle to get dressed when i dont have to

It really was a struggle to get up and go. Once I'm there I'm ok. 20 lengths really is my limit now.:thumbup:



Mizze said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Shes never been pregnant and is a size 6 but shes a size 6 because shes a fitness freak not because thats the size shes supposed to be.
> 
> I went for a smoothy and its bloody fab. I realy should make them more often.
> 
> Smoothies are great - I too should make them more often!
> 
> Ignore the ignorant friend - she knows not of what she speaks...... :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Back from swimming. I managed 20 lengths. I'd had enough at 18 to be honest but I forced myself to do 2 more!! Feel pretty shattered now though!Click to expand...
> 
> Well done you, I am massively lazy today and am heading home early because I want an afternoon sleep. Ive said it before and I am sure I will say it again but THANK GOD FOR FLEXI!!
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

 I don't work Mizze so if I didn't go swimming I'd probably sit on my arse all day lol :blush:



Pixxie said:


> I've had a crap morning, as if I'm not worried enough about our money situation a bailiff came round this morning say we have £1500 to pay for council tax and it has to be paid off by April...lovely :dohh:
> 
> We need to get better with money soon or we're going to be in some deep doodie :wacko:
> 
> Got my anti-D shot tomorrow morning, hope they don't want to do it in my bum :haha: becoming increasingly uncomfortable as baby is getting squashed, don't think she likes it as she keeps stretching out in protest lol.
> 
> Really should try and get some housework done, but I can't be bothered :roll: xxx

 Aww hun :hugs: Easier said than done but please try not to get too stressed about your money worries :hugs::baby: needs you stress free.


----------



## sammiwry

Walk in centre can't see me because I'm pregnant so mum is on the phone to my old gp as I will lose my temper with them to see if they will see me


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Ducky sorry to hear your night from hell!
> 
> I'm in absolute agony :-( my hip is really sore and burning so making walking an doing my job extremely difficult. Got my mum meeting me at work to drive me to the walk in centre but like a complete dunce my maternity folder is at home as I overslept this morning :-(

Oh Sammi! Sorry you're in so much pain just seen your post below about walk in centre not being able to see you what a nightmare! I bet you're at your wits end!! I hope you manage to see the GP soon! 



lozzy21 said:


> Glad everything is ok Ducky.
> 
> My friend just pissed me off, she rang while i was eating lunch. I was starving to had a bacon sarnie and a tin of soup. I only had a bowl of cerial for breakfast. She basicly said im going to end up even fatter than i allready am if i eat like that. Just cos she can survive on half a lettice leaf dosent meen i can!

Cheeky cow!! I've eaten more than you today!! These skinnies sometimes don't realise that it's just as unhealthy to be really underweight as well as overweight - you've got all sorts of deficiencies that can lead to arthritis and osteoporosis and all sorts! Just cos she goes to the gym doesnt make her healthy - honestly some people are sooo rude! 



c.holdway said:


> all i eat it crap, complete crap, chocolate, crsips, cakes, pastries i have got sooo bad and i eat quite a bit now in 3rd trim, Lozzy i would have had to throw a cake at her head!
> Who do some ppl think they are? commenting on what anybody eats!!!

OMG me too Charlotte all I want is crap now - think it's cos it doesnt bloat me whereas normal food makes me feel so blaoted swollen and uncomfortable! 



lozzy21 said:


> Dont know how you have the energy to go swimming butterfly, i struggle to get dressed when i dont have to

I feel like that too lozzy - honestly I'm so exhausted by the time i get to work I want to sleep again :haha: 



Kerrieann said:


> Im loving the new cheerios that are out with crunchy clusters in!! Oh and those "krave" hazelnut chocolate filled cereal, soooo good but the box is tiny and only lasted me 4 days :haha:

You lot stop talking about all these yummy cereals I can't have!! :growlmad: :haha: I get stuck with shitty cornflakes or rice krispies every day eurgh lol! 



Pixxie said:


> I've had a crap morning, as if I'm not worried enough about our money situation a bailiff came round this morning say we have £1500 to pay for council tax and it has to be paid off by April...lovely :dohh:
> 
> We need to get better with money soon or we're going to be in some deep doodie :wacko:
> 
> Got my anti-D shot tomorrow morning, hope they don't want to do it in my bum :haha: becoming increasingly uncomfortable as baby is getting squashed, don't think she likes it as she keeps stretching out in protest lol.
> 
> Really should try and get some housework done, but I can't be bothered :roll: xxx

Mizze is right Pixxie if you call the council tell them your financial situation and they should do you a reduced payment plan. This happened to me and my ex when I was about 18 I had no idea about council tax. My OH at the time was 28 and a home owner so shoudl have known better! But I was earning about £70 a week at the time and he was earning hardly anything too so they did us a payment plan :thumbup:

I've got my anti d at 3pm :( not looking forward to it! My girl is the same as Mabel, Pixxie she stretches out and its like she can't get comfortable and she's restricted. I feel really uncomfortable now! 



Kerrieann said:


> im watching baby time on discovery home and health!

I record that every day :D so dated though don't you think?


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah it is dated lol, but i cry everytime the baby comes out :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

me too!! 

I skip most of the first 20 mins til the woman goes in to labour cos I don't want to hear their life story about where they got married and where they met :haha: 

Moi? Impatient? Never!


----------



## Nessicle

I'm dying to finish work I'm so tired....only an hour and 40 mins to go :(


----------



## lozzy21

I dont like baby time on home and health, most of the shows are amarican and arent relivant.

Im watching special deliverys on bbc i player


----------



## WILSMUM

Pixxie said:


> I've had a crap morning, as if I'm not worried enough about our money situation a bailiff came round this morning say we have £1500 to pay for council tax and it has to be paid off by April...lovely :dohh:
> 
> We need to get better with money soon or we're going to be in some deep doodie :wacko:
> 
> Got my anti-D shot tomorrow morning, hope they don't want to do it in my bum :haha: becoming increasingly uncomfortable as baby is getting squashed, don't think she likes it as she keeps stretching out in protest lol.
> 
> Really should try and get some housework done, but I can't be bothered :roll: xxx


The other girls are right hun, give the council a call and explain yr situation and how you can't pay that amount back in one go and want to make monthly installments thent hey should send you a form to fill in all yr earnings and outgoings so that they can then work out how much you can afford to pay every month.
DH has council tax arrears from over 10 years ago and his ex helpfully gave them our address around about a year or so ago which meant they got in contact demanding thousands and thousands of pounds!! We've now got a payment plan with them and pay them £50 a month.


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> I dont like baby time on home and health, most of the shows are amarican and arent relivant.
> 
> Im watching special deliverys on bbc i player

I watched that one on Friday! 

Anyone else think that there always seems to be tons of people in the delivery room on American birth programmes? Like Baby Story on H&H - I watched one on Friday and there must have been abut 12 people watching her with her legs spread open!


----------



## mummyclo

Midwife was fine, he is head down now and i measured 32 weeks :)
She also took my blood and my blood pressure was still low.
3 weeks till my next appointment :)
xx


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I dont like baby time on home and health, most of the shows are amarican and arent relivant.
> 
> Im watching special deliverys on bbc i player
> 
> I watched that one on Friday!
> 
> Anyone else think that there always seems to be tons of people in the delivery room on American birth programmes? Like Baby Story on H&H - I watched one on Friday and there must have been abut 12 people watching her with her legs spread open!Click to expand...

God yes, they have half there familys including there dads, brothers, aunts, 3rd cousins twice removed stood looking at there bits.


----------



## - Butterfly -

bump pics coming up!! 1st 2 from today at 29 weeks. 3rd pic is from 25 weeks!!
 



Attached Files:







Photo003.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 1









Photo001.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 1









Photo009.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyclo

Lovely bump hunni :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> Lovely bump hunni :)

 thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Again you lot with your round bumps, makes me dead jelouse!

Fab bump hun.


----------



## - Butterfly -

lozzy21 said:


> Again you lot with your round bumps, makes me dead jelouse!
> 
> Fab bump hun.

 Thanks hun. It is definitely getting more round as the weeks go by. I've just looked at my 21 week bump and that looks really flabby :blush:


----------



## mummyclo

I will do one when i find my camera :(


----------



## lozzy21

Mines still flabby and a realy odd shape, the only time i have a nice bump is when im laid down :dohh:


----------



## - Butterfly -

lozzy21 said:


> Mines still flabby and a realy odd shape, the only time i have a nice bump is when im laid down :dohh:

 I'm sure that's not true but take a photo laid down :thumbup: someone told me to take a photo looking down on bump :thumbup:


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> I will do one when i find my camera :(

 oh I hope you find your camera soon - you'll need it for the birth :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> Midwife was fine, he is head down now and i measured 32 weeks :)
> She also took my blood and my blood pressure was still low.
> 3 weeks till my next appointment :)
> xx

well that's really good news Chloe but still baffling about your fainting etc! Did you mention it to the midwife? What did she say? Yay for head down! 

Ava still favours transverse or breech at the moment I know she's still got time to turn though. My next mw appt is in 3 weeks, would've been two but she's on holiday the week I'm due to see her. 



lozzy21 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I dont like baby time on home and health, most of the shows are amarican and arent relivant.
> 
> Im watching special deliverys on bbc i player
> 
> I watched that one on Friday!
> 
> Anyone else think that there always seems to be tons of people in the delivery room on American birth programmes? Like Baby Story on H&H - I watched one on Friday and there must have been abut 12 people watching her with her legs spread open!Click to expand...
> 
> God yes, they have half there familys including there dads, brothers, aunts, 3rd cousins twice removed stood looking at there bits.Click to expand...

:rofl: they really do don't they?! 



- Butterfly - said:


> bump pics coming up!! 1st 2 from today at 29 weeks. 3rd pic is from 25 weeks!!

Butterfly that's a lush bump honey so much difference from 25 weeks!


----------



## Pixxie

Looking through the old post we did get letters but OH has an annoying 'ignore it and it might go away attitude' so I didn't know how serious it was :dohh: They said they will do a payment plan but it still has to be paid by the time the next council tax bill is due, which is in April, so we have to pay them nearly £200 a month until then... I have no idea how we can pay that but they said if we don't they will take our stuff :wacko: 

Lovely bump Butterfly, will have to post some new ones when I hit 30 weeks (30 weeks! EEP!) 

Has anyone heard from Nutshake recently? Don't think I've seen her about for a bit but I could have just missed her posts xxx


----------



## lozzy21

- Butterfly - said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Mines still flabby and a realy odd shape, the only time i have a nice bump is when im laid down :dohh:
> 
> I'm sure that's not true but take a photo laid down :thumbup: someone told me to take a photo looking down on bump :thumbup:Click to expand...

lol it is a odd shape, its not round at all.

I took one looking down on my bump, looks kinda funny


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pixxie said:


> Looking through the old post we did get letters but OH has an annoying 'ignore it and it might go away attitude' so I didn't know how serious it was :dohh: They said they will do a payment plan but it still has to be paid by the time the next council tax bill is due, which is in April, so we have to pay them nearly £200 a month until then... I have no idea how we can pay that but they said if we don't they will take our stuff :wacko:
> 
> Lovely bump Butterfly, will have to post some new ones when I hit 30 weeks (30 weeks! EEP!)
> 
> Has anyone heard from Nutshake recently? Don't think I've seen her about for a bit but I could have just missed her posts xxx

 Thanks hun. 30 weeks!! - getting scarily close hey :dohh: I really can't believe how unreasonable the council are being. Surely if you don't have the money then you can't pay it. . . . . If you're paying say £50 a month that's gotta be better than nothing :shrug: Nutshake has posted yesterday - still not got her kitchen sorted bless her :growlmad:


----------



## mummyclo

Yea Ness she said they will check my bloods to check the fainting, but its just part and parcel of the low blood pressure unfortunately :(


----------



## lozzy21

Iv just realised iv got hardly any of you on facebook.

If any one wants to add me my names Laura Gibb, im friends with ness, nikki, kerri and maybe a few others


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Looking through the old post we did get letters but OH has an annoying 'ignore it and it might go away attitude' so I didn't know how serious it was :dohh: They said they will do a payment plan but it still has to be paid by the time the next council tax bill is due, which is in April, so we have to pay them nearly £200 a month until then... I have no idea how we can pay that but they said if we don't they will take our stuff :wacko:
> 
> Lovely bump Butterfly, will have to post some new ones when I hit 30 weeks (30 weeks! EEP!)
> 
> Has anyone heard from Nutshake recently? Don't think I've seen her about for a bit but I could have just missed her posts xxx

They can't force you to pay £200 a month hun if you don't have it, I'd speak with someone else if I were you, tell them your incoming and outgoing and what you can realistically afford to pay - if it takes longer, it takes longer. Council tax is a priority debt of course but they have to take in to account your other circumstances. Just tell them you can't pay it by April. Don't worry about being taken to court - if they do, they do, you can explain your circumstances in person xx



mummyclo said:


> Yea Ness she said they will check my bloods to check the fainting, but its just part and parcel of the low blood pressure unfortunately :(

Ah I see well that sucks hun! Just be sure to take it easy and not overdo it, I know it might be a bit boring but you don't want to push yourself :flower:


----------



## cho

mummyclo what was your bp?
I have low blood pressure too, just curious?
I have been feeling dizzy again lately and had bad palpatations, so im not sure if mine will have dropped more, i have app wednesday so will know then!


----------



## Nessicle

what;'s yours charlotte? mines low at 109/60 but not low that would cause any problems except dizzy spells here and there - would be interesting to see what others bp is!


----------



## mummyclo

100/60 :)


----------



## lozzy21

The past 3 times mines been 120/60, 120/60 and 110/60.


----------



## cho

mines 80/60 buty its also depending on what your like normally, so if your generally low all the time it doesnt really matter. I hope mine hasnt dropped anymore though


----------



## lozzy21

Right i better go start tea, were on fajitas.


----------



## Pixxie

I'll have to get OH to ask if they will let us pay less, £200 a month will cripple us but the guy who came round made out like we had no choice and it has to be cleared by April :shrug: 

My last BP was 112/56 :) xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

mine has been 102/74 113/74 113/69 114/81

I have bought a bp monitor from Asda it cost £10 - half price. It's really good. I use it just to check I'm not getting high bp!!


----------



## Nessicle

your bp's are really good Lozzy! 

I havent got my notes with me at work so can't compare the last few visits but I have low blood pressure naturally anyway - like you say Charlotte if it's naturally like that then it's not a worry. 

That is really low Charlotte! No wonder you've felt rotten! 

Chloe what is yours normally? I'm guessing it's higher as the drop will make you feel pants xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pixxie said:


> I'll have to get OH to ask if they will let us pay less, £200 a month will cripple us but the guy who came round made out like we had no choice and it has to be cleared by April :shrug:
> 
> My last BP was 112/56 :) xxx

 I would ring the council tax office and ask to speak to a Manager. :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

c.holdway said:


> mines 80/60 buty its also depending on what your like normally, so if your generally low all the time it doesnt really matter. I hope mine hasnt dropped anymore though

That is low, mine was 90/60 the other day when my auntie checked me, but it looks like its on the rise :)


----------



## lozzy21

My blood pressure is allways on the low side, even after things that should make it go up lol


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> I'll have to get OH to ask if they will let us pay less, £200 a month will cripple us but *the guy who came round made out like we had no choice* and it has to be cleared by April :shrug:
> 
> My last BP was 112/56 :) xxx

It's their job to put the willies up you hun - don't worry, they like to scare people cos they want their money. I was in 14k of debt when I was in my early 20's and I used to hysterically cry and have trouble breathing cos of all the red letters and warnings and urgents I got. When I instructed my debt management company they reassured me it's just because they're trying to scare you in to paying it faster. 

You do have a choice - they have to accept a reasonable offer if you make them one based on your circumstances. Demanding £200 a month wouldnt stand up in court hun xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Oh I forgot to say that me and DH had a big row over going to Cyprus for his brother's wedding. So it seems like we're going to Cyprus next September. One of my concerns is that Rosie will be 9 months old so will be weaning. What will I feed her in Cyprus? Sorry if this is a stupid question - I feel like a first time mum because obviously with Mollie's condition we didn't take her anywhere.

Thanks x


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> My blood pressure is allways on the low side, even after things that should make it go up lol

mine too lozzy! I barely bleed too cos of my low blood pressure - when me and my sister got our tattoo's I had literally no bleeding just the ink on the tissue when I took it off after an hour but my sister bled quite a bit!


----------



## cho

yes my mw wasnt too concerned thoguh she just said to be careful with feeling dizzy, sounds weird but its usually in the supermarket i just all of a sudden come over dizzy and sick lol, AVOIDING ASDA !!
hehe well i am having another roast as yesterdays was sooo bloody delish but tionight im doing beef :)


----------



## mummyclo

c.holdway said:


> yes my mw wasnt too concerned thoguh she just said to be careful with feeling dizzy, sounds weird but its usually in the supermarket i just all of a sudden come over dizzy and sick lol, AVOIDING ASDA !!
> hehe well i am having another roast as yesterdays was sooo bloody delish but tionight im doing beef :)

Me too! Every time ive been to Morrisons in the last month i have had to go sit down coz i nearly faint :(
Darn Supermarkets :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

- Butterfly - said:


> Oh I forgot to say that me and DH had a big row over going to Cyprus for his brother's wedding. So it seems like we're going to Cyprus next September. One of my concerns is that Rosie will be 9 months old so will be weaning. What will I feed her in Cyprus? Sorry if this is a stupid question - I feel like a first time mum because obviously with Mollie's condition we didn't take her anywhere.
> 
> Thanks x

You can give her what ever your having, just make sure its the right size/texture. The more foods you expose them to as a baby the less fussy they will be when there older.



Nessicle said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> My blood pressure is allways on the low side, even after things that should make it go up lol
> 
> mine too lozzy! I barely bleed too cos of my low blood pressure - when me and my sister got our tattoo's I had literally no bleeding just the ink on the tissue when I took it off after an hour but my sister bled quite a bit!Click to expand...

I dont bleed a lot ether. When i had my implant out, it took her a good 15 mins to get it out because more skin had grown round it, the local anastetic was starting to ware off so she took my blood pressure and then took it again because she dident belive what the machine was saying. It was still at the low end of normal.


----------



## lozzy21

I think we forget how long we actualy spend in supermarkets :winkwink: and they can get quite hot in there.


----------



## Nessicle

lol it may be anxiety then girls being in a crowded shop, it's warm, lots of lights etc plus it's frustrating when everyone bangs in to your bump etc


----------



## mummyclo

I get it when i queue too :haha:
My body just hates supermarkets an queuing at the moment :)


----------



## lozzy21

Its not every one else that bugs me when i go shopping, its OH!

Now i cant push the trolly, he just walks off with it when im trying to put things in so i end up walking twice as far. One of the managers at work heard me calling him a f**king w**ker the last time we went shopping :blush: And he allways insists on going when iv finished work so im tired and in a bad mood as it is.


----------



## till bob

- Butterfly - said:


> bump pics coming up!! 1st 2 from today at 29 weeks. 3rd pic is from 25 weeks!!

ah hun lovely bump pic 
hope all u ladies r ok today im ok feelin abit tired but enjoyin bein at home at more tho had a pile of ironin to do all day and its still sittin there cudnt get motivated so im gona do it tomoro while tillys at nursery so i say lol. my bump still doesnt seem to be growin gona get hubby to take a bump pic of me later i think cause after wat my midwife said about her not growin much iv got paranoid xx


----------



## sammiwry

To update dr reckons it's sciatica been given a prescription for co-codamol and told to take the rest of the week off of work


----------



## WILSMUM

Pixxie said:


> Looking through the old post we did get letters but OH has an annoying 'ignore it and it might go away attitude' so I didn't know how serious it was :dohh: They said they will do a payment plan but it still has to be paid by the time the next council tax bill is due, which is in April, so we have to pay them nearly £200 a month until then... I have no idea how we can pay that but they said if we don't they will take our stuff :wacko:
> 
> Lovely bump Butterfly, will have to post some new ones when I hit 30 weeks (30 weeks! EEP!)
> 
> Has anyone heard from Nutshake recently? Don't think I've seen her about for a bit but I could have just missed her posts xxx


Again hun its already been said but they can't make you pay what you can't afford. Its the same as anything you have to negotiate so work out what you can realistically afford to pay a month and then tell them u'll pay say 10-15% lower than that figure, if yr lucky they'll go for it otherwise u'll end up paying the figure you worked out you could afford anyway!!! Call them, explain yr circumstances and how yr going on maternity leave soon and ask them to send you a form so you can show them yr income and outgoings every month and then you can work out a reasonable payment plan.
They don't need it by April ffs, like I said earlier my DH has council tax owing back over 10 years!!! And as its council tax from before we were together they only take into account his earnings in working out what we can afford to pay.


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> To update dr reckons it's sciatica been given a prescription for co-codamol and told to take the rest of the week off of work

Awww, at least you know mayb what it is :)
Make sure you rest! :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Look forward to seeing your bump tillbob.

Sammi - please make sure you take lots of rest then. xx


----------



## till bob

also ladies forgot to say i got my baby monitor early we got the tommie tippie sensor mat and monitor it was in the baby week at asda was only 40 quid bargin xx


----------



## lozzy21

Mmmm tea was yummy, would have been better if some one else cooked it for me.


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> bump pics coming up!! 1st 2 from today at 29 weeks. 3rd pic is from 25 weeks!!

That is a lovely bump



Pixxie said:


> Looking through the old post we did get letters but OH has an annoying 'ignore it and it might go away attitude' so I didn't know how serious it was :dohh: They said they will do a payment plan *but it still has to be paid by the time the next council tax bill is due, which is in April,* so we have to pay them nearly £200 a month until then... I have no idea how we can pay that but they said if we don't they will take our stuff :wacko:
> 
> Lovely bump Butterfly, will have to post some new ones when I hit 30 weeks (30 weeks! EEP!)
> 
> Has anyone heard from Nutshake recently? Don't think I've seen her about for a bit but I could have just missed her posts xxx

Rubbish! Dont let the bailiff scare you 



Pixxie said:


> I'll have to get OH to ask if they will let us pay less, £200 a month will cripple us but the guy who came round made out like we had no choice and it has to be cleared by April :shrug:
> 
> My last BP was 112/56 :) xxx

As Ness, Wilsmum and Butterfly have said - thats nonsense its just an attempt to get you to pay sooner. Speak to national debtline, work out your budget and ring your Council Tax dept -showing willing to pay what you can goes a long way. Oh and tell you OH that Council's do not just give up and go away! :) 

EDIT - https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTaxAndBenefits/ManagingDebt/DebtsAndArrears/DG_10013198 useful link Pixxie. 



sammiwry said:


> To update dr reckons it's sciatica been given a prescription for co-codamol and told to take the rest of the week off of work

Ouch Sammi :hugs: DO NOT FORGET to put this sickness down at work as caused by pregnancy!! 



till bob said:


> also ladies forgot to say i got my baby monitor early we got the tommie tippie sensor mat and monitor it was in the baby week at asda was only 40 quid bargin xx

Hi Till bob! :wave: Good to know, ta. 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Ness iv realised something rather random. One of your friends on facebook is friends with one of mine.


----------



## louise1302

hey everyone 

hope youre all well and resting lots now were getting near


i picked up some bargains today i thought id share home bargains are doing 25 breast milk storage bags for #1.49p and achicco nipple corrector(same as the lanisoh latch assist which is #9) for #1.99p -obviously not eveyone will need one of these but one of my problems when trying to bf archie was my nipples lay a bit flat so this should help

i tried it today just to see if it did actually draw out the nipple and loads of milk came out to!!! dunno why but this made me really happy, ive not really leaked ion htis pregnancy so i guess it showed me they do work lol

3 more weeks of work left i finish on friday october 22nd- 9 more workdays not that im counting x


----------



## louise1302

oh pixxe theres a baliff thread in girly sanctuary when jac(the now ex mod) explains her husband is a baliff and everything they can and cant do

tbh they cant do much :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

:rofl: So i just got OH to see if he could hear babys heart beat. The only thing he suceeded to do was get kicked in the head.


----------



## ducky1502

Evening everyone :)

We picked up our nursery furniture tonight :happydance: it's in boxes in the nursery. Cant put it up until nursery is painted but it feels good to have it.

Totally exhausted after last nights little drama, bet it will take me all week to catch up on my sleep and I'll probably feel really ill tomorrow.

My blood pressure is similar to yours charlotte, maybe slightly higher at times. Not fun having low blood pressure!

Pixxie you poor thing. No one wants a bailiff on their door step, let alone when they're pregnant. You just need to put your foot down and explain to them your situation. You may need to be put through to more senior people but they should allow for your circumstances. £200 is ridiculous! Especially because you won't be getting any maternity pay!


----------



## KellyC75

1171



Xaviersmom said:


> I'm so excited. My cinnamon bun recipe I was testing out yesterday came out fab!

Yum~Yum....I love cinammon.....:kiss:



ducky1502 said:


> What an eventful night. Typing on my phone so will tell the full story later. Had pre eclampsia symptoms last night so rang the doctor who insisted i went to labour ward. After 2hrs of tests it turns out im totally fine n got to go home at 3.30am. During that time i was made to feel like an idiot by 2 midwives n nearly ended up in tears!! I heard women being rushed for c sections n women being booked in for surgery after suffering third degree tears. My labour ward is so scary and the whole thing has left me petrified! Obv im glad me and baby are fine. Which is what matters most :)

So glad all was Ok i the end....:hugs:



c.holdway said:


> hehe i love weetabix at the mo, however i cant see them by the time i have poured my sugar on :haha:


Me too..:munch:..In fact thats just what I had this morning 'sugar & weetabix' :blush:



Kerrieann said:


> Im loving the new cheerios that are out with crunchy clusters in!! Oh and those "krave" hazelnut chocolate filled cereal, soooo good but the box is tiny and only lasted me 4 days :haha:

I didnt like that 'krave' cereal....Which was suprising, as I like most cereals! :munch:



Pixxie said:


> Got my anti-D shot tomorrow morning, hope they don't want to do it in my bum :haha:


I had mine in the top of my arm....They ask which arm you'd prefer :dohh:



lozzy21 said:


> Has any one seen my big fat gypsy wedding? Im watching it for the second time.

Yes, watched that the 1st time...Was very interesting :wedding:


----------



## mrsbling

till bob said:


> also ladies forgot to say i got my baby monitor early we got the tommie tippie sensor mat and monitor it was in the baby week at asda was only 40 quid bargin xx

Oooh yes I bought this too - absolute bargain :winkwink:



c.holdway said:


> yes my mw wasnt too concerned thoguh she just said to be careful with feeling dizzy, sounds weird but its usually in the supermarket i just all of a sudden come over dizzy and sick lol, AVOIDING ASDA !!
> hehe well i am having another roast as yesterdays was sooo bloody delish but tionight im doing beef :)

I seem to get dizzy in the supermarkets too - I have my shopping delivered by Sainsburys every week, but still end up at Tesco (its on the way to work), practically every day!!! lol



Nessicle said:


> lol it may be anxiety then girls being in a crowded shop, it's warm, lots of lights etc plus it's frustrating when everyone bangs in to your bump etc

You definitely have a point with the Anxiety thing, as I had some in the past after a number of berevements, and it made me feel like I was going to blackout/faint when I was in shops - it was a really weird experience!!! especially in queues??



- Butterfly - said:


> Back from swimming. I managed 20 lengths. I'd had enough at 18 to be honest but I forced myself to do 2 more!! Feel pretty shattered now though!

OMG I am struggling just to walk, let alone anything else...... you should be really proud of yourself :)


----------



## KellyC75

1174



Kerrieann said:


> im watching baby time on discovery home and health!

Ive watched a few of the shows like this...But they are so old...:sleep:



- Butterfly - said:


> bump pics coming up!! 1st 2 from today at 29 weeks. 3rd pic is from 25 weeks!!

Lovely bump Butterfly :kiss:



lozzy21 said:


> Iv just realised iv got hardly any of you on facebook.

I dont have facebook 



Nessicle said:


> what;'s yours charlotte? mines low at 109/60 but not low that would cause any problems except dizzy spells here and there - would be interesting to see what others bp is!


Yes, it would be interesting to compare....My last reading was 105/68


----------



## mrsbling

I have been struggling to sleep as I am still getting pains in the hips (only when lying down) ..............and I cant seem to eat any where near as much food as previous....... I know everything is getting very squashed in there, but it feels like my stomach has been cut in half!!!!

And LO is really wriggling now, but probably only notice as its getting so tight in there ;)


----------



## WILSMUM

louise1302 said:


> hey everyone
> 
> hope youre all well and resting lots now were getting near
> 
> 
> i picked up some bargains today i thought id share home bargains are doing 25 breast milk storage bags for #1.49p and achicco nipple corrector(same as the lanisoh latch assist which is #9) for #1.99p -obviously not eveyone will need one of these but one of my problems when trying to bf archie was my nipples lay a bit flat so this should help
> 
> i tried it today just to see if it did actually draw out the nipple and loads of milk came out to!!! dunno why but this made me really happy, ive not really leaked ion htis pregnancy so i guess it showed me they do work lol
> 
> 3 more weeks of work left i finish on friday october 22nd- 9 more workdays not that im counting x


I finish on fri oct 22nd as well but have 14 more days at work :(


----------



## KellyC75

Online supermarket shopping is the way forward Girls....Do it from the comfort of your armchair :kiss:



c.holdway said:


> mines 80/60 buty its also depending on what your like normally, so if your generally low all the time it doesnt really matter. I hope mine hasnt dropped anymore though

Thats low Charlotte....:wacko: You go easy



ducky1502 said:


> Not fun having low blood pressure!

But i'd say its so much better than having high...:thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

Just watched 4 episodes of special delivery and both the women who were induced needed intervention. One needed a section after getting to 10cm but babys head dident come down and the other needed an epi and an an assisted delivery with the suction. Dosent give me much hope:wacko:


----------



## louise1302

WILSMUM said:


> louise1302 said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone
> 
> hope youre all well and resting lots now were getting near
> 
> 
> i picked up some bargains today i thought id share home bargains are doing 25 breast milk storage bags for #1.49p and achicco nipple corrector(same as the lanisoh latch assist which is #9) for #1.99p -obviously not eveyone will need one of these but one of my problems when trying to bf archie was my nipples lay a bit flat so this should help
> 
> i tried it today just to see if it did actually draw out the nipple and loads of milk came out to!!! dunno why but this made me really happy, ive not really leaked ion htis pregnancy so i guess it showed me they do work lol
> 
> 3 more weeks of work left i finish on friday october 22nd- 9 more workdays not that im counting x
> 
> 
> I finish on fri oct 22nd as well but have 14 more days at work :(Click to expand...

i only work weds , thurs and fri lol i dont think i could do any more now

my normal bp is low but it doesnt cause me problems its normally 100/60ish but i remember the day i had archie it was 95/54


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Just watched 4 episodes of special delivery and both the women who were induced needed intervention. One needed a section after getting to 10cm but babys head dident come down and the other needed an epi and an an assisted delivery with the suction. Dosent give me much hope:wacko:


Sounds similair to my DS1's birth....Think i'd like to watch that one, do you have the link please Lozzy?


----------



## lozzy21

KellyC75 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Just watched 4 episodes of special delivery and both the women who were induced needed intervention. One needed a section after getting to 10cm but babys head dident come down and the other needed an epi and an an assisted delivery with the suction. Dosent give me much hope:wacko:
> 
> 
> Sounds similair to my DS1's birth....Think i'd like to watch that one, do you have the link please Lozzy?Click to expand...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/search?q=special delivery

I think its episode 3.


----------



## lozzy21

When does swolen hands and feet become an indicator of pre eclampsia? Like what other things would you have?

They have been feeling swolen for the past day or so but it could just be because im walm.

I had my BP and urine tested on thursday that they were both fine.


----------



## ducky1502

Think im overtired but im freaking out. Im terrified about giving birth and the whole process but feel so alone. OH is useless and says all the wrong things. Just need someone to tell me its going to be ok but he seems to prefer to tell me that im just guna have to suck it up. Rant over!


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Just watched 4 episodes of special delivery and both the women who were induced needed intervention. One needed a section after getting to 10cm but babys head dident come down and the other needed an epi and an an assisted delivery with the suction. Dosent give me much hope:wacko:

Just watched this & am feeling broody! :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

KellyC75 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Just watched 4 episodes of special delivery and both the women who were induced needed intervention. One needed a section after getting to 10cm but babys head dident come down and the other needed an epi and an an assisted delivery with the suction. Dosent give me much hope:wacko:
> 
> Just watched this & am feeling broody! :haha:Click to expand...

Thats lucky then seeing as yr gonna be having a baby in a few weeks!!! Lol!!!!
:dohh::happydance::headspin::rofl::ninja::tease::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## lozzy21

ducky1502 said:


> Think im overtired but im freaking out. Im terrified about giving birth and the whole process but feel so alone. OH is useless and says all the wrong things. Just need someone to tell me its going to be ok but he seems to prefer to tell me that im just guna have to suck it up. Rant over!

If i were you id kick him in the balls and when he colapses in agony, just tell him to suck it up.

:hugs: Everything will be ok, its scary but the most natural thing in the world. Its what our bodys were designed to do, millions of years of evalution have made it that way.


----------



## ducky1502

Thanks lozzy. Just feeling emotional i guess. I just need to focus on all the good things. Still lots of baby shopping to do so thats good :)


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> Think im overtired but im freaking out. Im terrified about giving birth and the whole process but feel so alone. OH is useless and says all the wrong things. Just need someone to tell me its going to be ok but he seems to prefer to tell me that im just guna have to suck it up. Rant over!

Bless you :hugs: Its totally normal to be feeling like this, I am getting nervous about my 3rd Csection....:wacko:

Have a mug of warm milk & get yourself to bed :sleep:


----------



## KellyC75

WILSMUM said:


> Thats lucky then seeing as yr gonna be having a baby in a few weeks!!! Lol!!!!
> :dohh::happydance::headspin::rofl::ninja::tease::wohoo::loopy:


Just what I thought....:winkwink:


----------



## ducky1502

Haha that made me laugh!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

morning :) how are we all today? im so tired, trying to get jack to use up some of his energy so we can go back to bed lol x


----------



## sammiwry

Don't panic everyone, I have taken the rest of the week off work. When I rung them and told them I won't be in I told them it was pregnancy induced sciatica which is backed up from my notes from labour ward (yes labour ward was where I ended up being seen!) which reccomends a week of rest and painkillers and then return to work on painkillers.


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> :rofl: So i just got OH to see if he could hear babys heart beat. The only thing he suceeded to do was get kicked in the head.

:) DH got away with it Sunday night but last night got a kick in the ear - :rofl: :haha:



louise1302 said:


> hey everyone
> 
> hope youre all well and resting lots now were getting near
> 
> 
> i picked up some bargains today i thought id share home bargains are doing 25 breast milk storage bags for #1.49p and achicco nipple corrector(same as the lanisoh latch assist which is #9) for #1.99p -obviously not eveyone will need one of these but one of my problems when trying to bf archie was my nipples lay a bit flat so this should help
> 
> i tried it today just to see if it did actually draw out the nipple and loads of milk came out to!!! dunno why but this made me really happy, ive not really leaked ion htis pregnancy so i guess it showed me they do work lol
> 
> 3 more weeks of work left i finish on friday october 22nd- 9 more workdays not that im counting x

Hello bump buddy. I think we have a home bargins place near us-I will investigate the milk bags! 

I have 19 days left in work!! :happydance:



xkirstyx said:


> morning :) how are we all today? im so tired, trying to get jack to use up some of his energy so we can go back to bed lol x

Tired but okay. Neighbours on all three sides (including behind) have kicked off for different reasons - *none* of them reasonable - Its not us I PROMISE its not us. But thats it as soon as all the bits in and around the house are done we will be moving. You would think wouldnt you that turning the street eyesore into the smartest house would cut us a little slack but apparently not. Neighbours on the left want us to move the bin from the side of our house to the front so they dont have to look at it!! (Then put your fence up, its your bloody boundary, and the bin in question is less than 3ft tall!!) Neighbours on the right want to build a huge 'sunroom' on our boundary wall which will block out the light to our bathroom. (LONG LONG story with these idiots goes back years and is based in envy because of what we have done to the house) and the landlord behind us objects to our nice new (planning approved) wall and wants us to take it down and is threatening to take us to court even though ITS ON OUR LAND because there is space for a gate and he doesnt want us having access to the lane. Fine we will brick up the space - but apparently that isnt good enough! Whats WRONG with people!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Breathe, breathe........

Mizze


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> Don't panic everyone, I have taken the rest of the week off work. When I rung them and told them I won't be in I told them it was pregnancy induced sciatica which is backed up from my notes from labour ward (yes labour ward was where I ended up being seen!) which reccomends a week of rest and painkillers and then return to work on painkillers.

Good!! -That is good that you are taking the week off and about work, not good that you have sciatica obviously!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

UGH! Crap nght AGAIN! :(
My bump hurts however i lay, pillow or no pillow :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Don't panic everyone, I have taken the rest of the week off work. When I rung them and told them I won't be in I told them it was pregnancy induced sciatica which is backed up from my notes from labour ward (yes labour ward was where I ended up being seen!) which reccomends a week of rest and painkillers and then return to work on painkillers.
> 
> Good!! -That is good that you are taking the week off and about work, not good that you have sciatica obviously!!
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

I've had it before so surprised I didn't recognise the symptoms and the type of pain as I think it's quite a distinct pain iykwim? But I think it's because it's so severe this time :-(


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> UGH! Crap nght AGAIN! :(
> My bump hurts however i lay, pillow or no pillow :cry:

Oo not good Chloe! :-(


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> UGH! Crap nght AGAIN! :(
> My bump hurts however i lay, pillow or no pillow :cry:
> 
> Oo not good Chloe! :-(Click to expand...

I know its crap! How you feeling today? Any better? :)


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> UGH! Crap nght AGAIN! :(
> My bump hurts however i lay, pillow or no pillow :cry:
> 
> Oo not good Chloe! :-(Click to expand...
> 
> I know its crap! How you feeling today? Any better? :)Click to expand...

Not really :-( I need to go into the village and get my prescription as couldn't get it last night


----------



## mummyclo

Awww thats rubbish :(
I hate 3rd tri!! It so hard :cry:


----------



## cho

sammiwry hope you feel better soon hun, i have had a bad back, think its a trapped nerve only get it at night :(


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl:
Just had a sneezing fit, which was not nice for me! 
Bubs actually went MAD and started moving and booting me for ages! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks it'll be fine with some rest and painkillers


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Ness iv realised something rather random. One of your friends on facebook is friends with one of mine.

oooh which one hun? It's a small world I always say! 



lozzy21 said:


> :rofl: So i just got OH to see if he could hear babys heart beat. The only thing he suceeded to do was get kicked in the head.

ha ha I tried to get OH to do this and he's like - "nope all I can hear is you digesting" :haha: 



ducky1502 said:


> Think im overtired but im freaking out. Im terrified about giving birth and the whole process but feel so alone. OH is useless and says all the wrong things. Just need someone to tell me its going to be ok but he seems to prefer to tell me that im just guna have to suck it up. Rant over!

Me too hun - OH is useless just says "you'll be fine you're a real trooper" and I keep telling him that's not helping lol I've said all the way through that pregnancy is a pretty lonely time as mostly no one around you seems to understand what you're going through even the ones who've been pregnant (except on here it's my sanctuary!) 

OH's dad is doing my head in too keeps telling me to "suck it up" as well and that OH's mum didnt moan etc blah blah! pisses me off! 



sammiwry said:


> Don't panic everyone, I have taken the rest of the week off work. When I rung them and told them I won't be in I told them it was pregnancy induced sciatica which is backed up from my notes from labour ward (yes labour ward was where I ended up being seen!) which reccomends a week of rest and painkillers and then return to work on painkillers.

good girl - tell Tesco to stick that in their pipe and smoke it ha ha! Bet they're sweating now lol 



mummyclo said:


> UGH! Crap nght AGAIN! :(
> My bump hurts however i lay, pillow or no pillow :cry:

I have nights like that hun, it feels like my bump is ripping in two and hurts all over just can't get comfy with it - have an easy day today :flower:



sammiwry said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Don't panic everyone, I have taken the rest of the week off work. When I rung them and told them I won't be in I told them it was pregnancy induced sciatica which is backed up from my notes from labour ward (yes labour ward was where I ended up being seen!) which reccomends a week of rest and painkillers and then return to work on painkillers.
> 
> Good!! -That is good that you are taking the week off and about work, not good that you have sciatica obviously!!
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...
> 
> I've had it before so surprised I didn't recognise the symptoms and the type of pain as I think it's quite a distinct pain iykwim? But I think it's because it's so severe this time :-(Click to expand...

It's awful sciatica, that week I had it was horrendous I could've cried every time I moved or stood up and getting on and off the bus was awful, Ava was definitely laid on a nerve as she shifted about a week later and I've not had it since, I couldnt get a doctors appt though and by the time I'd got the appt the pain had gone :( 

Hope baby moves soon and it eases!


----------



## Nessicle

I'm really struggling at work now :( 

Even with an ok nights sleep (i.e. about 4 hours in a row rather than 2 lol) I still feel so drained and exhausted, and getting on the bus gives me real anxiety cos everyone is sneezing and coughing now and I'm terrified of getting ill after that horrible cold where I couldnt take anything for it. 

Ava had me panicking this morning because I'd not really felt her since Sunday evening but thankfully she's moving and stretching now!

Got my anti d this afternoon and 28 week bloods. My boss said to take the afternoon off as my appts at 3pm at the hospital which is not near where I work and then will need to travel home after on two buses ugh! 

I've got a really funny sensation in my index finger on my right hand side it feels almost swollen in the joint but numb if that makes sense?? Don't know what it is but its weird! No pain as such just feels odd


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mornin ladies!!

Louise thanks for the home bargains tip! I need one of them correctors, hope bury store have some it'll save me a few quid! I think I'll go spend some of Hubbys pennies ;)

Sammy ouch on the sciatica hun!! 

Ness I've had weird feelings in my fingers n thumbs on and off? I put it down to sleepin funny or baby on a nerve or somethin!?


----------



## sammiwry

Haha tesco are deffinately sweating as there's me an someone else off sick, someone else on holiday so leaves 4 people on a very legally important department lol.


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Girls....:flower:

Sorry some of you didnt sleep to good, me either.....But as ive been told, getting up in the night now, is getting us ready for whats to come! :dohh: Trust me, I know whats to come, i'd rather be getting a good nights sleep....:sleep:



Nessicle said:


> It's awful sciatica, that week I had it was horrendous I could've cried every time I moved or stood up and getting on and off the bus was awful, Ava was definitely laid on a nerve as she shifted about a week later and I've not had it since, I couldnt get a doctors appt though and by the time I'd got the appt the pain had gone :(

That was exactly the same for me, had really bad sciatica for about 2/3 weeks, then LO had a 'strange' day of movements (which I posted on here about~worrying! :dohh:)....The next day the pain had gone :happydance: They defo press on our nerves

Good luck with your bloods & anti~D today Ness :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

nikki-lou25 said:


> Mornin ladies!!
> 
> Louise thanks for the home bargains tip! I need one of them correctors, hope bury store have some it'll save me a few quid! I think I'll go spend some of Hubbys pennies ;)
> 
> Sammy ouch on the sciatica hun!!
> 
> Ness I've had weird feelings in my fingers n thumbs on and off? I put it down to sleepin funny or baby on a nerve or somethin!?

Yeah thanks Louise for the tip on home bargains! I have one near me so will have to go and have a browse! 

Hmmmm wonder if it is? I sleep propped up most of the night with my arms and hands loose and free but maybe baby's on a nerve like you say? Bizarre isnt it?! 



sammiwry said:


> Haha tesco are deffinately sweating as there's me an someone else off sick, someone else on holiday so leaves 4 people on a very legally important department lol.

:haha: well stuff 'em don't you give them a second thought and put your feet up hun! 



KellyC75 said:


> Morning Girls....:flower:
> 
> Sorry some of you didnt sleep to good, me either.....But as ive been told, getting up in the night now, is getting us ready for whats to come! :dohh: Trust me, I know whats to come, i'd rather be getting a good nights sleep....:sleep:
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> It's awful sciatica, that week I had it was horrendous I could've cried every time I moved or stood up and getting on and off the bus was awful, Ava was definitely laid on a nerve as she shifted about a week later and I've not had it since, I couldnt get a doctors appt though and by the time I'd got the appt the pain had gone :(
> 
> That was exactly the same for me, had really bad sciatica for about 2/3 weeks, then LO had a 'strange' day of movements (which I posted on here about~worrying! :dohh:)....The next day the pain had gone :happydance: They defo press on our nerves
> 
> Good luck with your bloods & anti~D today Ness :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you Kel :flower:

Yeah I remember you telling me about your LO laying on a nerve when I had my sciatica, I most definitely think it was that now anyway given that it "disappeared" literally overnight! Though I don't think I did it any favours when I jarred my hip and trapped it further trying to sit down on the bus lol :haha: xx


----------



## sammiwry

i'm currently trying to get through about my hip grant. how typical its an 0845 number


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> i'm currently trying to get through about my hip grant. how typical its an 0845 number


Hope you get it sorted...Isnt 0845 a 'lo call' number...:shrug:


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> i'm currently trying to get through about my hip grant. how typical its an 0845 number
> 
> 
> Hope you get it sorted...Isnt 0845 a 'lo call' number...:shrug:Click to expand...

I'm not sure, but I normally use my mobile incase I can't get through and need to try again from work so I have the number to hand :S


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Brings back memories this thread!

Dont seem like 2 mins ago i was part of 2010 one! 

Best luck to you all! You'll be holding your LO's in no time :D


----------



## KellyC75

MummyToAmberx said:


> Brings back memories this thread!
> 
> Dont seem like 2 mins ago i was part of 2010 one!
> 
> Best luck to you all! You'll be holding your LO's in no time :D


Aww, thanks :hugs:

I see you have a very expensive December also with 2 Birthdays & Xmas!....My DS1 is a 31st dec Birthday & now this LO will be early December :baby:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

KellyC75 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Brings back memories this thread!
> 
> Dont seem like 2 mins ago i was part of 2010 one!
> 
> Best luck to you all! You'll be holding your LO's in no time :D
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks :hugs:
> 
> I see you have a very expensive December also with 2 Birthdays & Xmas!....My DS1 is a 31st dec Birthday & now this LO will be early December :baby:Click to expand...

Your welcome. 

Oh what year was that like? I was hoping my youngest was going to be early december but was way later than everyone expected but i think i got pretty cool dates haha. 

Yes expensive dont really cut it, as got 2 more birthday in dec & 2 in jan.

Really i think winter best time to be preg when your soo bloody warm haha.


----------



## KellyC75

MummyToAmberx said:


> Your welcome.
> 
> Oh what year was that like? I was hoping my youngest was going to be early december but was way later than everything expected but i think i got pretty cool dates haha.
> 
> Yes expensive dont really cut it, as got 2 more birthday in dec & 2 in jan.
> 
> Really i think winter best time to be preg when your soo bloody warm haha.

My DS1 will be 18 this NYE! :cake:


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> Don't panic everyone, I have taken the rest of the week off work. When I rung them and told them I won't be in I told them it was pregnancy induced sciatica which is backed up from my notes from labour ward (yes labour ward was where I ended up being seen!) which reccomends a week of rest and painkillers and then return to work on painkillers.

 Glad you've got time off hun. Hope you take the time to rest up :hugs:


Mizze said:


> [
> Tired but okay. Neighbours on all three sides (including behind) have kicked off for different reasons - *none* of them reasonable - Its not us I PROMISE its not us. But thats it as soon as all the bits in and around the house are done we will be moving. You would think wouldnt you that turning the street eyesore into the smartest house would cut us a little slack but apparently not. Neighbours on the left want us to move the bin from the side of our house to the front so they dont have to look at it!! (Then put your fence up, its your bloody boundary, and the bin in question is less than 3ft tall!!) Neighbours on the right want to build a huge 'sunroom' on our boundary wall which will block out the light to our bathroom. (LONG LONG story with these idiots goes back years and is based in envy because of what we have done to the house) and the landlord behind us objects to our nice new (planning approved) wall and wants us to take it down and is threatening to take us to court even though ITS ON OUR LAND because there is space for a gate and he doesnt want us having access to the lane. Fine we will brick up the space - but apparently that isnt good enough! Whats WRONG with people!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Breathe, breathe........
> 
> Mizze

 Aww hun sorry you're having a tough time from your neighbours. :hugs: the only problem I have with my neighbours is a flipping barking dog - doing my best to ignore it :growlmad:



mummyclo said:


> UGH! Crap nght AGAIN! :(
> My bump hurts however i lay, pillow or no pillow :cry:

 Oh hun - I wish I could give you some advice. TBH I sleep on my back quite alot - not on purpose I just seem to end up that way!! :hugs:



Nessicle said:


> I'm really struggling at work now :(
> 
> Even with an ok nights sleep (i.e. about 4 hours in a row rather than 2 lol) I still feel so drained and exhausted, and getting on the bus gives me real anxiety cos everyone is sneezing and coughing now and I'm terrified of getting ill after that horrible cold where I couldnt take anything for it.
> 
> Ava had me panicking this morning because I'd not really felt her since Sunday evening but thankfully she's moving and stretching now!
> 
> Got my anti d this afternoon and 28 week bloods. My boss said to take the afternoon off as my appts at 3pm at the hospital which is not near where I work and then will need to travel home after on two buses ugh!
> 
> I've got a really funny sensation in my index finger on my right hand side it feels almost swollen in the joint but numb if that makes sense?? Don't know what it is but its weird! No pain as such just feels odd

 Glad he's given you the afternoon off - good luck for your appointment :hugs:



mummyclo said:


> :rofl:
> Just had a sneezing fit, which was not nice for me!
> Bubs actually went MAD and started moving and booting me for ages! :haha:

 Sneezing really hurts my bump :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

Don't worry! So far I've fed Roxy, put some washing on, run a bath (not had it as its too hot :doh:) will venture into the village after lunch to get some food and my painkillers and maybe take Rox for a short gentle work.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Oh thats great, no doubt have a fabulous 18th birthday!

Well sorry for gate crashing.

Enjoy :D


----------



## sammiwry

What a twat I forgot to date my hip form so they can't process it and needto send it back to me :-(


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Butterfly!! 

My bump hurts when I sneeze too I get really bad shooting pains lol 

Oh no Sammi!! lol It might be faster to get your MW to fill in a new one and post it through your letterbox or if you can pick it up from the docs? I sent in a new form last Wednesday after getting my mw to fill out a new one. Not gone in my account yet but only been less than a week x


----------



## sammiwry

I'm not in too great a rush for it as it's paying for my car seat so will see how long it takes to come back, if I don't have it back in two weeks I'll ring my midwife and get a new one to send to them.


----------



## xkirstyx

mine still isnt in :( whats the phone number?


----------



## xkirstyx

its cool i found it lol


----------



## xkirstyx

argh my midwife signed my due date 11/12/09 so girl on phone said she will try change it and if she cant they need to phone docs to get them to confurm due date! glad i phoned!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> What a twat I forgot to date my hip form so they can't process it and needto send it back to me :-(

Ooopsie! :dohh: That darn preganacy brain strikes again! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Shouldnt we be talking lunch by now Girls....:winkwink:

Im having a cheese roll....Bit boring! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Cheese and broccoli batchelors pasta thing for me


----------



## Nessicle

xkirstyx said:


> argh my midwife signed my due date 11/12/09 so girl on phone said she will try change it and if she cant they need to phone docs to get them to confurm due date! glad i phoned!!!!

you know kirsty I think it might be a problem with their machines - they told me my midwife had signed my form for January 09 but that I'd tried to claim it before 25 weeks (how'd that work?!) but she also said that the machines read the forms and sometimes they don't read them properly 

I just ended up getting a new form - the mw signed it and put my date on in front of me so they better not give me excuses this time!!


----------



## xkirstyx

im gonna have baked potato with cheese :D


----------



## Nessicle

kelly I just had an Innocent Veg Pot - Indian Daal yuuurrrmmmyy!! Leaving work in an hour for my anti d appt x


----------



## xkirstyx

Nessicle said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> argh my midwife signed my due date 11/12/09 so girl on phone said she will try change it and if she cant they need to phone docs to get them to confurm due date! glad i phoned!!!!
> 
> you know kirsty I think it might be a problem with their machines - they told me my midwife had signed my form for January 09 but that I'd tried to claim it before 25 weeks (how'd that work?!) but she also said that the machines read the forms and sometimes they don't read them properly
> 
> I just ended up getting a new form - the mw signed it and put my date on in front of me so they better not give me excuses this time!!Click to expand...

yea well ill give them another 2weeks till im back at mw and if its still not in then ill get mw to do another one for me! im telling you im having the worst luck with money just now :cry:


----------



## xkirstyx

Nessicle said:


> kelly I just had an Innocent Veg Pot - Indian Daal yuuurrrmmmyy!! Leaving work in an hour for my anti d appt x

good luck with the anti d, hope it doesnt hurt to much! :hugs:

me and jack are still sitting in jammies being very lazy, think we should go get dressed!:dohh:


----------



## nikki-lou25

sammiwry said:


> Cheese and broccoli batchelors pasta thing for me

:thumbup: I had that yesterday - I think a mini pizza is on the menu today!! 

Has anyone recieved their surestart grant yet? I take it they dont work as fast as HiP grant :shrug: Mines been over a week now, but HiP only took a week .


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh can't fault you kirsty!! I'd still be in my jammies if I could :haha:

I was counting on my hip grant to pay off the furniture we'd put on the credit card but I've had to find £200 out of my salary to pay it so it better bloody go in this week at the latest next week or I'll be struggling to eat yikes!


----------



## Mizze

Good Luck with the Anti-D ness. I have my mw appt in an hour Hooray - work is driving me nuts today

You know there seems to be a stupid amount of nonsense associated with these forms when it should be really easy! Sammi - hope you feel better soon

Off soon to go home for lunch then to mw. 

Butterfly - thanks for that - neighbours can be an awful pain cant they!! :(

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

hope your mw appt goes well Mizze! xx


----------



## sammiwry

nikki-lou25 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Cheese and broccoli batchelors pasta thing for me
> 
> :thumbup: I had that yesterday - I think a mini pizza is on the menu today!!
> 
> Has anyone recieved their surestart grant yet? I take it they dont work as fast as HiP grant :shrug: Mines been over a week now, but HiP only took a week .Click to expand...

I'm not entitled to the sure start grant so can't help :-(


----------



## KellyC75

xkirstyx said:


> im gonna have baked potato with cheese :D


Now this is what I want too! :dohh:

My own fault for starting the lunch talk! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

me either Nikki - perhaps ask in third tri?? xx


----------



## sammiwry

Good luck ness and mizze


----------



## xkirstyx

iv not sent my sure start grant off yet i need to wait till i see mw so she can sign it x

lol sorry kelly! xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Have a good midwife appointment Mizzie....We shall look forward to hearing all about it :kiss:


----------



## sammiwry

My bath is finally cool enough to get in


----------



## mummyclo

Awww porr u Sammi! 
I had to send mine off again too, and i think Ness did aswell! :)


----------



## Nessicle

i did have to Chloe you're right boo! Pains in the rumps!


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> My bath is finally cool enough to get in

:haha: do you not just put cold water in...?


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> My bath is finally cool enough to get in
> 
> :haha: do you not just put cold water in...?Click to expand...

Our cold tap is very stiff and I couldn't turn it so no :-( but I never thought of running the hot water and then turning the shower to cold (seperate temp control) and leaving that running thought I'd wait for it to cool down lol


----------



## WILSMUM

nikki-lou25 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Cheese and broccoli batchelors pasta thing for me
> 
> :thumbup: I had that yesterday - I think a mini pizza is on the menu today!!
> 
> Has anyone recieved their surestart grant yet? I take it they dont work as fast as HiP grant :shrug: Mines been over a week now, but HiP only took a week .Click to expand...

I wasn't sure if anyone else in this thread had applied for the sure start grant - I sent my form off 1st class a week ago today and no sign of any money yet!
Had a search on b&b though and found one thread where one girl got hers in 7 working days. 
The form made me giggle in that it basically said they will process it when they have time!!!!


Well I've just had a peanut butter sarnie and a kitkat chunky and now bubs is going mental!!!!!

It was really pushing its knee or foot or something out of my belly last night onto DHs hand! It really hurt! I was like please take yr hand off it hurts and he was like but i'm not pressing down or anything and was really adament he wasn't hurting me!! I said i know its not you its baby but its pushing yr hand away cause it can see the shadow or feel the heat or something!!!


----------



## sammiwry

I sometimes get a right beating when warren puts his hand on my stomach or if roxy lays against me. Not nice is it :-(


----------



## xkirstyx

lol bubs beats me up when jack leans on me! its so sore!


----------



## KellyC75

WILSMUM said:


> Well I've just had a peanut butter sarnie and a kitkat chunky and now bubs is going mental!!!!!

Think im gonna have to have a peanut butter sanwich for dinner now....:cloud9:

I had a glass of cherry coke yesterday (not even diet:blush:) & LO went crazy! :baby:


----------



## till bob

iv had an egg mayo sarnie while the egg was still warm it was gorge feel stuffed now tho pheebs it like that if i drink fizzy pop she goes wild hope ur all ok today xx


----------



## sammiwry

Madden goes mental when I have curry lol x


----------



## mummyclo

Has anyone had this?
I was in the bath, and my tummy was going up and down sortof rhythmic :shrug:
Not sure what he was doing :)


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Has anyone had this?
> I was in the bath, and my tummy was going up and down sortof rhythmic :shrug:
> Not sure what he was doing :)

Almost like your bump is bouncing??


----------



## mummyclo

yea, but not as hard as a kick, i only noticed because i was looking and could hardly feel it, but yea sorta bouncy.
It was like, if you could see your heartbeat through your skin :shrug:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> yea, but not as hard as a kick, i only noticed because i was looking and could hardly feel it, but yea sorta bouncy.
> It was like, if you could see your heartbeat through your skin :shrug:

I have it too! No idea what it is though!


----------



## mummyclo

I thought you only got the sure start if you were on income support or JSA?
I don't think i get it and im poor! LOL


----------



## Kerrieann

Sounds like it could be hiccups maybe?

Hope all u ladies are ok? Ive had a busy day so far so not much chance to catch up yet! 32 weeks tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!! where is the time going!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Oo maybe hadn't thought of that


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> hope your mw appt goes well Mizze! xx

Thank you! it did - Heartbeat fine and baby kicked the doppler which was funny! She is measuring perfectly for 28 weeks. MW was very pleased with her, no idea how she was lying but MW found HB exactly where she expected to so I presume she is where she needs to be! 

My urine test was fine and my Blood Pressure is 90/70 - which I think is quite low - my last one was 100/70 Midwife was happy with it - I tend to have a low BP anyway and ive not had dizzyiness or feeling bad or anything 

All in all I was in and out in about 5 mins but mainly because everything was good and I didnt have any major questions. Just got told to keep active and eat well (ahem! :blush:) 

So all good :happydance::happydance:



KellyC75 said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> Well I've just had a peanut butter sarnie and a kitkat chunky and now bubs is going mental!!!!!
> 
> Mmmmm kitkat chunky
> 
> I popped home so had eggs on toast and a cuppa and a piece of fruit cake afterwards. Yum!
> 
> Think im gonna have to have a peanut butter sanwich for dinner now....:cloud9:
> 
> I had a glass of cherry coke yesterday (not even diet:blush:) & LO went crazy! :baby:Click to expand...

OOoh I now have a serious urge for cherry coke havent had it in about 20 years! 



Kerrieann said:


> Sounds like it could be hiccups maybe?
> 
> Hope all u ladies are ok? Ive had a busy day so far so not much chance to catch up yet! 32 weeks tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!! where is the time going!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow Kerrieann 32 weeks! 
:happydance:

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> It was like, if you could see your heartbeat through your skin :shrug:


I noticed this the other day, wondered if it could have been my heartbeat/pulse? :shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

Glad ur apt went well mizze, mine are always quick too, well saying that ive only had 3 so far lol but never have any questions anyway lol! bp sounds a little on the low side mine is 120/60 everytime its is checked


----------



## mummyclo

KellyC75 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> It was like, if you could see your heartbeat through your skin :shrug:
> 
> 
> I noticed this the other day, wondered if it could have been my heartbeat/pulse? :shrug:Click to expand...

Imma google it :)


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> It was like, if you could see your heartbeat through your skin :shrug:
> 
> 
> I noticed this the other day, wondered if it could have been my heartbeat/pulse? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Imma google it :)Click to expand...

Oo let us know what you find out


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh! Nothing :(
Only a link to here, and most people said hiccups but i thought they were more like kicks :shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

I dont think hiccups are like kicks, more like a pulse or repetative beat


----------



## mummyclo

Must be hiccups then :)


----------



## Pixxie

Hey everyone :wave: 

Got my anti-d this morning, much less eventful than I expected, stabbed twice in the arm and sent on my way... don't know what I was expecting mind you :haha:

Very tired and uncomfortable today. Uploading new bump pics in a bit, they are a day early but I feel in the picture mood today ;) xxx


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Ugh! Nothing :(
> Only a link to here, and most people said hiccups but i thought they were more like kicks :shrug:

Hmm I might video it next time in the bath lol


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> Has anyone had this?
> I was in the bath, and my tummy was going up and down sortof rhythmic :shrug:
> Not sure what he was doing :)

Could be bubba practising breathing :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Pixxie, glad the anti-d went ok! I havea mini heart attack when they just take blood.

Hope everyone is ok! I had my glucose screen the other day, all went fine. The said there was a tiny bit of glucose in my urine, not sure if that would indicate anything. I'll get the results of the blood test next week. I did however bring up c-section again and was once again told i'd be expected to give natural birth. At which point i started crying then telling him about all the research ive done, what i feel is best for me, statistics etc, lol. I think he got fed up so booked me in next monday to see the consultant midwife to plead my case to her. Bloody crapping myself about it.

My kitchen (yes the kitchen again) is STILL not done. Yep, still. But we have finally found some competent kitchen fitters to do it but they can only come next monday now because of other jobs this week. So we thought we've waited this long, just let them come and do it now rather than searching around for someone else.

And that is my life right now. I got the most disgusting cramp in my leg when i woke up, ive had them randomly through pregnancy but not a lot, and not hugely painful. I started screaming in pain, hubs got so scared but i couldn't help it! It still hurts and i'm struggling to walk on it.

So yes, that's my news! How is everyone?? xx


----------



## Pixxie

Nut_Shake said:


> Pixxie, glad the anti-d went ok! I havea mini heart attack when they just take blood.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok! I had my glucose screen the other day, all went fine. The said there was a tiny bit of glucose in my urine, not sure if that would indicate anything. I'll get the results of the blood test next week. I did however bring up c-section again and was once again told i'd be expected to give natural birth. At which point i started crying then telling him about all the research ive done, what i feel is best for me, statistics etc, lol. I think he got fed up so booked me in next monday to see the consultant midwife to plead my case to her. Bloody crapping myself about it.
> 
> My kitchen (yes the kitchen again) is STILL not done. Yep, still. But we have finally found some competent kitchen fitters to do it but they can only come next monday now because of other jobs this week. So we thought we've waited this long, just let them come and do it now rather than searching around for someone else.
> 
> And that is my life right now. I got the most disgusting cramp in my leg when i woke up, ive had them randomly through pregnancy but not a lot, and not hugely painful. I started screaming in pain, hubs got so scared but i couldn't help it! It still hurts and i'm struggling to walk on it.
> 
> So yes, that's my news! How is everyone?? xx

I can't believe your kitchen still isn't done :dohh: 

I had a cramp like that a while ago, woke up in the middle of the night screaming in agony, much to OH's horror as he thought I was in labour :haha: Mine hurt for days so I understand your pain! :hugs: 

I can't decide if I want to go out and socialise tonight, the knitting group is on at a pub in town. I know a few people going but I don't know them really well, plus I'd have to get the bus to town. Don't know if it's worth the hassle :wacko: 

I put too much pepper in my soup and now it's given me heartburn :( xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Pixxie said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Pixxie, glad the anti-d went ok! I havea mini heart attack when they just take blood.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok! I had my glucose screen the other day, all went fine. The said there was a tiny bit of glucose in my urine, not sure if that would indicate anything. I'll get the results of the blood test next week. I did however bring up c-section again and was once again told i'd be expected to give natural birth. At which point i started crying then telling him about all the research ive done, what i feel is best for me, statistics etc, lol. I think he got fed up so booked me in next monday to see the consultant midwife to plead my case to her. Bloody crapping myself about it.
> 
> My kitchen (yes the kitchen again) is STILL not done. Yep, still. But we have finally found some competent kitchen fitters to do it but they can only come next monday now because of other jobs this week. So we thought we've waited this long, just let them come and do it now rather than searching around for someone else.
> 
> And that is my life right now. I got the most disgusting cramp in my leg when i woke up, ive had them randomly through pregnancy but not a lot, and not hugely painful. I started screaming in pain, hubs got so scared but i couldn't help it! It still hurts and i'm struggling to walk on it.
> 
> So yes, that's my news! How is everyone?? xx
> 
> I can't believe your kitchen still isn't done :dohh:
> 
> I had a cramp like that a while ago, woke up in the middle of the night screaming in agony, much to OH's horror as he thought I was in labour :haha: Mine hurt for days so I understand your pain! :hugs:
> 
> I can't decide if I want to go out and socialise tonight, the knitting group is on at a pub in town. I know a few people going but I don't know them really well, plus I'd have to get the bus to town. Don't know if it's worth the hassle :wacko:
> 
> I put too much pepper in my soup and now it's given me heartburn :( xxClick to expand...

That is the cutest thing ever, a knitting group!!!!! I'd say go, but at the same time it's kinda crap weather, I hate moving anywhere when it's grey outside. Which really should mean i don't go out ever as it's grey so much in London!

Stupid heartburn... And stupid cramps. As amazing as pregnancy is, i must say i am REALLY not going to miss it when the 9 months are up!!


----------



## Pixxie

It's lovely weather up here so I can't even use that as an excuse :haha: 

The only thing I'm going to miss is feeling her moving about, everything else is pants lol.

Mind the bump! And before anyone asks, yes my jeans are being held 'closed' by a bobble :rofl: I was having a fat day and maternity jeans make me feel like a whale so I had to make some adjustments to my normal ones... 

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02137.jpg

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02138.jpg

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02140.jpg

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02139.jpg


----------



## Kerrieann

gorgeous bump pixxie!!


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely bump Pixxie & Wow..:kiss:..You are still (just) fitting in tiny jeans :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Is anyone on MSN (instant messaging)? :shrug:


----------



## Pixxie

KellyC75 said:


> Lovely bump Pixxie & Wow..:kiss:..You are still (just) fitting in tiny jeans :thumbup:

If they were low rise I would be able to button them up :rofl: I hate my maternity jeans all of a sudden, they make my legs look huge :roll: xx


----------



## Mizze

Nut_Shake said:


> Pixxie, glad the anti-d went ok! I havea mini heart attack when they just take blood.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok! I had my glucose screen the other day, all went fine. The said there was a tiny bit of glucose in my urine, not sure if that would indicate anything. I'll get the results of the blood test next week. I did however bring up c-section again and was once again told i'd be expected to give natural birth. At which point i started crying then telling him about all the research ive done, what i feel is best for me, statistics etc, lol. I think he got fed up so booked me in next monday to see the consultant midwife to plead my case to her. Bloody crapping myself about it.
> 
> My kitchen (yes the kitchen again) is STILL not done. Yep, still. But we have finally found some competent kitchen fitters to do it but they can only come next monday now because of other jobs this week. So we thought we've waited this long, just let them come and do it now rather than searching around for someone else.
> 
> And that is my life right now. I got the most disgusting cramp in my leg when i woke up, ive had them randomly through pregnancy but not a lot, and not hugely painful. I started screaming in pain, hubs got so scared but i couldn't help it! It still hurts and i'm struggling to walk on it.
> 
> So yes, that's my news! How is everyone?? xx

Oh Nat you are having a time of it.:hug: So sorry about your kitchen! Its just awful that you have had to wait like this!! 
Stick to your guns about the C-Section! You have valid reasons for wanting it!! 



KellyC75 said:


> Is anyone on MSN (instant messaging)? :shrug:

No sorry. 

Pixxie - really nice bump and serious respect for being able to fit in your pre-pregnancy jeans still. :thumbup:


Just got in from work. Gosh im tired now. Easy dinner, early night and no fannying about with stuff for me this evening. :sleep::sleep:

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> Is anyone on MSN (instant messaging)? :shrug:

I have msn but rarely use it :S [email protected]


----------



## ducky1502

Hey everyone!!

Lovely bump pixxie :) glad your anti d went ok. Hope yours went well too ness :)

Nat you poor thing! What a rubbish situation your in with this whole kitchen thing, boo! Impressed you got an appointment to talk to someone about your csection though. Make sure you thoroughly prepare an argument :thumbup:

Had midwife appt today :) my first one with my new surgery. It was SO much better than with my old midwife. Blood pressure is on the rise but it was very low to start with so they're not worried, blood results came back and I'm borderline anaemic :( so I've got to try and improve my iron levels by diet over the next 2 wks and then they're taking some more blood to decide what to do next. Baby is nearly 1.5-2wks behind so again they want me back in 2 wks to check on his growth, if he hasn't caught up they're sending me for a growth scan. Baby is seriously head down, apparently he couldn't be anymore head down without starting to engage. Urine fine.... blah blah blah! Generally was good.


----------



## nikki-lou25

lol I live on MSN Kelly (not always at the laptop but always signed in) 
[email protected] if you wanna chat.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Beautiful bump pixxie!! Can't believe you're still in jeans! I haven't fit into mine since week 16!

I have MSN IM but forgotten my password cos i haven't been on in so long, lol


----------



## Nut_Shake

ducky - glad your appointment went well and that you're happier with the new midwife. I actually haven't seen the same midwife more than once at my hospital, not sure if that's normal!

I'm such a complete dick. A guy came to do some tile edging on the floor in the kitchen today. Before he left he told me 3 times to not step on the tiles. What do i go and do? Step on 3 of the tiles 10 minutes after he left. He had to come back and redo them as they had moved out of position and there was adhesive everywhere. I'm an idiot. And now my sandals are full of adhesive. So i'm actually an idiot with gluey shoes. Ugh.


----------



## Pixxie

I think with the hospital it's normal to see a different midwife each time, I'm quite lucky that the one's I see at my doctors also work at the birth centre so I will probably know my midwife xx


----------



## Pixxie

I've been offered a lift to the knitting club so I'm definitely going :dance: 

Someone please tell me how feet so tiny can cause so much pain! owowowow! :haha: xx


----------



## KellyC75

nikki-lou25 said:


> lol I live on MSN Kelly (not always at the laptop but always signed in)
> [email protected] if you wanna chat.

I always have my on too....:winkwink:

Have sent you & sammi an invitation :thumbup:


----------



## xkirstyx

i have msn aswell hunny - [email protected]


----------



## Mizze

Is it too early to go to bed yet. All of a sudden im absolutely exhausted :(

Mizze x


----------



## ducky1502

It's never too early to go to bed or too late to get up :haha:

Sitting eating my jacket spud with beans whilst watching the latest episode of special deliveries :)


----------



## xkirstyx

ducky1502 said:


> It's never too early to go to bed or too late to get up :haha:
> 
> Sitting eating my jacket spud with beans whilst watching the latest episode of special deliveries :)

my plan was to watch it when sorting out washing but 5min into it the iplayer stopped working! gutted :cry:


----------



## till bob

im well peed off daves took a pic of my bump tonite and i cant upload it grrrrrrr hope ur ok girls xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

ducky1502 said:


> It's never too early to go to bed or too late to get up :haha:
> 
> Sitting eating my jacket spud with beans whilst watching the latest episode of special deliveries :)

You're watching Special deliveries?!? :nope: You're a braver woman than I am!!


----------



## Kerrieann

I had jacket with tuna!! But couldnt eat it all as got stuffed but im hungry again now lol :haha: i wanna watch this special deliveries!


----------



## ducky1502

It is scary but I need to get over this fear. Going to the labour ward sunday night and freaking out like I did made me realise that it's my own fear and anxiety that's going to cause the biggest problems when I go into labour. When I'm calm and collected I'm completely fine and can cope with most situations I'm put in, but if I left fear take over I turn into a crying baby and I can't breathe! So I have 9wks to control my fear and anxiety lol.


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> I thought you only got the sure start if you were on income support or JSA?
> I don't think i get it and im poor! LOL

You can also get the sure start grant if you get child tax credits at a higher rate than the family element so depending on how much ctc you get once baby is here you might be able to apply but youhave to do it withing 3 months of baby being born - heres a link to the form it stays on it how much ctc you have to get a year to be eligible - i think its something like £548 for a child over 1 and £1095 for a child under 1:
https://www.dwp.gov.uk/advisers/claimforms/sf100_print.pdf




KellyC75 said:


> Is anyone on MSN (instant messaging)? :shrug:

I am its [email protected]


----------



## Nut_Shake

OMG i'm feeling the BIGGEST kicks for the first time ever! You've all probably already felt yours, but oh my god, its like real big kicks, like someones elbowing me sharply from the inside!! It doesnt hurt or anything, its just soooo weird!!! I know i'm really late, lol


----------



## Nessicle

evening gals!

hope all is well! Pixxie your bump is looking fab! Glad your anti d went well (think it was you hun sorry if it wasnt :blush:) 

Had my antenatal appt at the hospital for my anti d. My appt was supposed to be at 3pm so I arrived about 2.45pm and at 3.40pm I was still sat there! I went to the desk to ask and apparently only one midwife was working that afternoon and they were behind - I appreciate these things hapen but the receptionists or a nurse or something could've come out to just explain it'd stop people getting huffy!

Anyway the midwife did my blood pressure, fundal height and still measuring spot on, i got to listen to Ava's hb and she had hiccups it was all jumpy he he! she's still transverse which the mw noted in my notes today. It didnt half hurt when she checked her position though! She was quite heavy handed eek! 

So she put a butterfly cannula in took some vials of blood then with the cannula still in she put the anti d straight in my vein rather than by injection. I got a double dose too so I don't have to have another at 34 weeks. Apparently here they prefer to do it intravenously because its straight in to your blood stream and doesnt hurt as much as the jabs! 

So thats that until Ava is here and we know what blood group she is! 

xx


----------



## Tierney

Mizze said:


> Is it too early to go to bed yet. All of a sudden im absolutely exhausted :(
> 
> Mizze x


I was thinking the exact same thing but will probably be awake really early at 5 if i go to bed now lol x


----------



## ducky1502

Nessicle said:


> evening gals!
> 
> hope all is well! Pixxie your bump is looking fab! Glad your anti d went well (think it was you hun sorry if it wasnt :blush:)
> 
> Had my antenatal appt at the hospital for my anti d. My appt was supposed to be at 3pm so I arrived about 2.45pm and at 3.40pm I was still sat there! I went to the desk to ask and apparently only one midwife was working that afternoon and they were behind - I appreciate these things hapen but the receptionists or a nurse or something could've come out to just explain it'd stop people getting huffy!
> 
> Anyway the midwife did my blood pressure, fundal height and still measuring spot on, i got to listen to Ava's hb and she had hiccups it was all jumpy he he! she's still transverse which the mw noted in my notes today. It didnt half hurt when she checked her position though! She was quite heavy handed eek!
> 
> So she put a butterfly cannula in took some vials of blood then with the cannula still in she put the anti d straight in my vein rather than by injection. I got a double dose too so I don't have to have another at 34 weeks. Apparently here they prefer to do it intravenously because its straight in to your blood stream and doesnt hurt as much as the jabs!
> 
> So thats that until Ava is here and we know what blood group she is!
> 
> xx

Glad it all went well today hun :thumbup: lucky you not having to have the jab! Guess we just have to wait now and see what blood our babies have to know if we need another one or not!


----------



## ducky1502

Nut_Shake said:


> OMG i'm feeling the BIGGEST kicks for the first time ever! You've all probably already felt yours, but oh my god, its like real big kicks, like someones elbowing me sharply from the inside!! It doesnt hurt or anything, its just soooo weird!!! I know i'm really late, lol

Amazing isn't it :) you have the added excitement of 'which baby did that?!' :)


----------



## louise1302

first time multi quoting lol so bear with me haha



KellyC75 said:


> Is anyone on MSN (instant messaging)? :shrug:

me its [email protected]



nikki-lou25 said:


> lol I live on MSN Kelly (not always at the laptop but always signed in)
> [email protected] if you wanna chat.

jut adding you :)



Pixxie said:


> I've been offered a lift to the knitting club so I'm definitely going :dance:
> 
> Someone please tell me how feet so tiny can cause so much pain! owowowow! :haha: xx

im getting some really sharp kicks lately although today hes been quite but yesterday he had a very active day



xkirstyx said:


> i have msn aswell hunny - [email protected]

will add you xx



Mizze said:


> Is it too early to go to bed yet. All of a sudden im absolutely exhausted :(
> 
> Mizze x

hi bump buddy 3 nights last week i was in bed by 9 i was shattered



WILSMUM said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I thought you only got the sure start if you were on income support or JSA?
> I don't think i get it and im poor! LOL
> 
> You can also get the sure start grant if you get child tax credits at a higher rate than the family element so depending on how much ctc you get once baby is here you might be able to apply but youhave to do it withing 3 months of baby being born - heres a link to the form it stays on it how much ctc you have to get a year to be eligible - i think its something like £548 for a child over 1 and £1095 for a child under 1:
> https://www.dwp.gov.uk/advisers/claimforms/sf100_print.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone on MSN (instant messaging)? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I am its [email protected]Click to expand...

adding you now xx


----------



## louise1302

woop woop i did it


----------



## KellyC75

xkirstyx said:


> i have msn aswell hunny - [email protected]

Have added you....:kiss:



WILSMUM said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone on MSN (instant messaging)? :shrug:
> 
> I am its [email protected]Click to expand...

Have added you too....:kiss:



Nessicle said:


> So she put a butterfly cannula in took some vials of blood then with the cannula still in she put the anti d straight in my vein rather than by injection. I got a double dose too so I don't have to have another at 34 weeks. Apparently here they prefer to do it intravenously because its straight in to your blood stream and doesnt hurt as much as the jabs!
> 
> xx

That was jammy!....Lucky thing:happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

louise1302 said:


> woop woop i did it

Yey for multi~quote :thumbup: Makes life so much easier

Have added you to my msn also :kiss:


----------



## lozzy21

Hi girls, being naughty again and going on at work.

Ness i cant remeber who it is of the top of my head and i cant check cos facebook is blocked but they had a 3d pic of a baby as there display pic and comented on one of your status yesterday, (going to feel like a right wally if its some one of here)

I cant belive iv only got 7 shifts left at work!!!


----------



## vicky84

I am home... Emily is still in hospital of course but doing so so well. Im taking breastmilk up to the hospital every so often and shes on 1mil every 4 hours, along with fluids cos obv she shud stil be in the womb so shes in humidity but shes doing great. I changed her nappy today so so tiny!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

vicky84 said:


> I am home... Emily is still in hospital of course but doing so so well. Im taking breastmilk up to the hospital every so often and shes on 1mil every 4 hours, along with fluids cos obv she shud stil be in the womb so shes in humidity but shes doing great. I changed her nappy today so so tiny!!

Ahhh vicky how beautiful :) So so glad you both are doing well xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Hi girls, being naughty again and going on at work.
> 
> Ness i cant remeber who it is of the top of my head and i cant check cos facebook is blocked but they had a 3d pic of a baby as there display pic and comented on one of your status yesterday, (going to feel like a right wally if its some one of here)
> 
> I cant belive iv only got 7 shifts left at work!!!

hmmm wonder if it's my friend Joanne Allenby...? Or Delyth? Delly is Starcrossed from this site so she could be friends with a mutual friend off of here??

oooh you lucky devil!! 5 weeks for me ugh!!



vicky84 said:


> I am home... Emily is still in hospital of course but doing so so well. Im taking breastmilk up to the hospital every so often and shes on 1mil every 4 hours, along with fluids cos obv she shud stil be in the womb so shes in humidity but shes doing great. I changed her nappy today so so tiny!!

Vicky that's great news and so glad you got to change her nappy! She sounds like she's going to be home in no time! :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

man my legs are soooo restless!! I don't know what to do with them!!


----------



## Nessicle

i know I can't believe I got the anti d without having to have a proper injection :happydance:

if she is positive blood type though it'll be an injection then rather than IV x


----------



## Nessicle

I'm desperate to use a home hair dye on my hair but it contains amonia and peroxide cos it's for blonde hair....is it safe to use? I posted a thread yesterday but think most people thought I was talking about highlights which I know I can have as they're in foils and don't touch your scalp but this would go all over my head.....??!


----------



## ducky1502

vicky84 said:


> I am home... Emily is still in hospital of course but doing so so well. Im taking breastmilk up to the hospital every so often and shes on 1mil every 4 hours, along with fluids cos obv she shud stil be in the womb so shes in humidity but shes doing great. I changed her nappy today so so tiny!!

Amazing! You have a real corker of a daughter you know. The photos of facebook are gorgeous. She'll be home before you know it, think she's going to suprise everyone with just how quickly :flower:


----------



## ducky1502

Nessicle said:


> I'm desperate to use a home hair dye on my hair but it contains amonia and peroxide cos it's for blonde hair....is it safe to use? I posted a thread yesterday but think most people thought I was talking about highlights which I know I can have as they're in foils and don't touch your scalp but this would go all over my head.....??!

Wish I could help ness. I haven't had a drop of colour in my hair since I was 13 and it went ginger by accident :haha: I think it's more a thing of how YOU will react to the chemicals in it. I'm no expert though.


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> OMG i'm feeling the BIGGEST kicks for the first time ever! You've all probably already felt yours, but oh my god, its like real big kicks, like someones elbowing me sharply from the inside!! It doesnt hurt or anything, its just soooo weird!!! I know i'm really late, lol


Awww, thats lovely :cloud9:


----------



## Kerrieann

Vicky thats great news, sounds like she is getting stronger everyday!! 

Ness im not too sure but id imagine its not safe, i know its fine to have done at the hairdressers, maybe give them a ring and ask their opinion? My mil used to be one and she seems to think its fine as long as ur in a well aired area and dont leeave it on the max time and do a test first but i dunno tbh :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

vicky84 said:


> I am home... Emily is still in hospital of course but doing so so well. Im taking breastmilk up to the hospital every so often and shes on 1mil every 4 hours, along with fluids cos obv she shud stil be in the womb so shes in humidity but shes doing great. I changed her nappy today so so tiny!!


How lovely to hear from you & so glad to hear Emily is doing so well :cloud9:


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, being naughty again and going on at work.
> 
> Ness i cant remeber who it is of the top of my head and i cant check cos facebook is blocked but they had a 3d pic of a baby as there display pic and comented on one of your status yesterday, (going to feel like a right wally if its some one of here)
> 
> I cant belive iv only got 7 shifts left at work!!!
> 
> hmmm wonder if it's my friend Joanne Allenby...? Or Delyth? Delly is Starcrossed from this site so she could be friends with a mutual friend off of here??
> 
> oooh you lucky devil!! 5 weeks for me ugh!!Click to expand...

Delyth rings a bell, could be her. I wonder how they know each other lol


----------



## mrsbling

Anyone else feeling sick after every meal they eat? Its driving me mad!!!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Kelly - dya wanna PM me your email address so I can re-add you as your invite hasnt shown up :wacko:


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I'm desperate to use a home hair dye on my hair but it contains amonia and peroxide cos it's for blonde hair....is it safe to use? I posted a thread yesterday but think most people thought I was talking about highlights which I know I can have as they're in foils and don't touch your scalp but this would go all over my head.....??!
> 
> Wish I could help ness. I haven't had a drop of colour in my hair since I was 13 and it went ginger by accident :haha: I think it's more a thing of how YOU will react to the chemicals in it. I'm no expert though.Click to expand...

:haha: I dyed my hair ginger once like carrot ginger Leeloo from Fifth Element ginger lol! whoops!!



KellyC75 said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> OMG i'm feeling the BIGGEST kicks for the first time ever! You've all probably already felt yours, but oh my god, its like real big kicks, like someones elbowing me sharply from the inside!! It doesnt hurt or anything, its just soooo weird!!! I know i'm really late, lol
> 
> 
> Awww, thats lovely :cloud9:Click to expand...

Yeah Nat the elbows are so weird!! and they feel so sharp! Bet you're being elbowed from all angles with two in there :haha: 



Kerrieann said:


> Vicky thats great news, sounds like she is getting stronger everyday!!
> 
> Ness im not too sure but id imagine its not safe, i know its fine to have done at the hairdressers, maybe give them a ring and ask their opinion? My mil used to be one and she seems to think its fine as long as ur in a well aired area and dont leeave it on the max time and do a test first but i dunno tbh :shrug:

Thanks hun - guess I will leave it til after she's born then and go have it dne at the hairdressers xx



lozzy21 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, being naughty again and going on at work.
> 
> Ness i cant remeber who it is of the top of my head and i cant check cos facebook is blocked but they had a 3d pic of a baby as there display pic and comented on one of your status yesterday, (going to feel like a right wally if its some one of here)
> 
> I cant belive iv only got 7 shifts left at work!!!
> 
> hmmm wonder if it's my friend Joanne Allenby...? Or Delyth? Delly is Starcrossed from this site so she could be friends with a mutual friend off of here??
> 
> oooh you lucky devil!! 5 weeks for me ugh!!Click to expand...
> 
> Delyth rings a bell, could be her. I wonder how they know each other lolClick to expand...

hmmm possibly through bnb unless it's a guy or someone who's not on here??


----------



## calliebaby

Hi everyone!!! I am finally moved and settled. I am so happy to be done with that. 
I won't even try to catch up as it would be over a 100 pages of reading.
Congrats Vicky on the baby!!! I am so happy that she is doing well.
How is everyone doing?
I have this super hunger lately that I can't control. I hope I don't start piling on the weight.


----------



## sammiwry

Vicky glad to hear emily is doing well!


----------



## Xaviersmom

Nut_Shake said:


> OMG i'm feeling the BIGGEST kicks for the first time ever! You've all probably already felt yours, but oh my god, its like real big kicks, like someones elbowing me sharply from the inside!! It doesnt hurt or anything, its just soooo weird!!! I know i'm really late, lol

Are they fighting already? Little battle royal going on in your bump?? :)



vicky84 said:


> I am home... Emily is still in hospital of course but doing so so well. Im taking breastmilk up to the hospital every so often and shes on 1mil every 4 hours, along with fluids cos obv she shud stil be in the womb so shes in humidity but shes doing great. I changed her nappy today so so tiny!!

Vicky so great to hear form you! Glad she's doing so well.

Ness- I had to use one of those ammonia free ones when I did mine in June. I'd love to do it again, but I don't see it happening till LO comes.  I have almost black hair and greys up front where they show the most. :(

FIL is coming to paint LO's room tomorrow! yay! That gives it 3 days to air out before my shower. Prolly not enough seeing as we can't really keep the windows open (it's 50 degrees out) but it'll be a start.

30 weeks for me yay!


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> Think im overtired but im freaking out. Im terrified about giving birth and the whole process but feel so alone. OH is useless and says all the wrong things. Just need someone to tell me its going to be ok but he seems to prefer to tell me that im just guna have to suck it up. Rant over!

I am now feeling quite excited about meeting LO - and I know its going to be a pain I have never felt before...... but, the way I see it its at the end of all of that horrid pain - get the greatest present ever :) :baby:



mummyclo said:


> UGH! Crap nght AGAIN! :(
> My bump hurts however i lay, pillow or no pillow :cry:

Hope you are feeling better hun x Its not great is it - I have had this on and off for a few weeks with reflux, but I am thinking theres only 7.5 weeks left, so not long now :thumbup:



Pixxie said:


> I've been offered a lift to the knitting club so I'm definitely going :dance:
> 
> Someone please tell me how feet so tiny can cause so much pain! owowowow! :haha: xx

lol - these feelings are soooo strange arent they? people keep telling me I will miss these pains & feelings when Lo is here????? :haha:



vicky84 said:


> I am home... Emily is still in hospital of course but doing so so well. Im taking breastmilk up to the hospital every so often and shes on 1mil every 4 hours, along with fluids cos obv she shud stil be in the womb so shes in humidity but shes doing great. I changed her nappy today so so tiny!!

Ah thats amazing, so glad you are both doing well :) x



Nessicle said:


> I'm desperate to use a home hair dye on my hair but it contains amonia and peroxide cos it's for blonde hair....is it safe to use? I posted a thread yesterday but think most people thought I was talking about highlights which I know I can have as they're in foils and don't touch your scalp but this would go all over my head.....??!

I think as long as you do a strand test, use it in a well ventilated room and dont leave it on too long it will be fine. The midwifes say its ok as long as its not in 1st Tri - one of the girls at work did hers practically every 6 weeks (Blonde), when she was pregnant last year, and her Midwife said it was fine. Its definitely better to go to hairdresser as they will get less on the scalp though. I will be getting mine done (dark Brown) when I finish work, in 3.5 weeks - will also get cut and blow dry, and all the waxng done ready for the big event lol :winkwink: lol x


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> man my legs are soooo restless!! I don't know what to do with them!!


Arrggghhh...This is another one of my symptoms, drives me crazy :wacko:

Eat lots of bananas (if your allowed?):shrug:

P.S Ive been to the hairdressers twice now & had my hair coloured, its safe...Just have a skin test first :thumbup:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Iplanned to read over everyones posts but I just needed to VENT my infuriation with some people on here!!!!

I am once again embroiled in having to stick up for ladies wanting c-sections. If people dont like c-sections then just shut the fuck up!! Dont comment! Its one thing to ask questions but to blatantly talk shit about womens decisions for themselves and for their babies is just disgusting!! UGHHHHHHHHHHHH

That is all :) xx


----------



## KellyC75

Xaviersmom said:


> 30 weeks for me yay!

Yey....:happydance:....Congrats


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> Iplanned to read over everyones posts but I just needed to VENT my infuriation with some people on here!!!!
> 
> I am once again embroiled in having to stick up for ladies wanting c-sections. If people dont like c-sections then just shut the fuck up!! Dont comment! Its one thing to ask questions but to blatantly talk shit about womens decisions for themselves and for their babies is just disgusting!! UGHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> That is all :) xx

And breathe! 

I too cannot understand other people who critise others choices, surely as long as you have researched probably and understand the risks etc where is the problem? Everyone is different and has different reasons for doing things differently and wanting different things.


----------



## Nut_Shake

sammiwry said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Iplanned to read over everyones posts but I just needed to VENT my infuriation with some people on here!!!!
> 
> I am once again embroiled in having to stick up for ladies wanting c-sections. If people dont like c-sections then just shut the fuck up!! Dont comment! Its one thing to ask questions but to blatantly talk shit about womens decisions for themselves and for their babies is just disgusting!! UGHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> That is all :) xx
> 
> And breathe!
> 
> I too cannot understand other people who critise others choices, surely as long as you have researched probably and understand the risks etc where is the problem? Everyone is different and has different reasons for doing things differently and wanting different things.Click to expand...

Exactly! I dont have an issue with peoples opinions at allllll!! But for god sake, speak nicely and not like a rude twerp!! Theres no need for it, its just insulting people for no actual reason!!

Ahhhh ok i am breathing now... I'm just not going to say much more. Will leave it as it is, hubby will be home with pizza any minute now anyway, lol :D


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Iplanned to read over everyones posts but I just needed to VENT my infuriation with some people on here!!!!
> 
> I am once again embroiled in having to stick up for ladies wanting c-sections. If people dont like c-sections then just shut the fuck up!! Dont comment! Its one thing to ask questions but to blatantly talk shit about womens decisions for themselves and for their babies is just disgusting!! UGHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> That is all :) xx
> 
> And breathe!
> 
> I too cannot understand other people who critise others choices, surely as long as you have researched probably and understand the risks etc where is the problem? Everyone is different and has different reasons for doing things differently and wanting different things.Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! I dont have an issue with peoples opinions at allllll!! But for god sake, speak nicely and not like a rude twerp!! Theres no need for it, its just insulting people for no actual reason!!
> 
> Ahhhh ok i am breathing now... I'm just not going to say much more. Will leave it as it is, hubby will be home with pizza any minute now anyway, lol :DClick to expand...

Ooo yummy pizza!! Just think youll be back to your calm self when your kitchen is sorted :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

so good to hear from you vicky! so glad to hear emily is doing well :D

everyone who added me on msn none of ur invites are showing :(


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> [
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, being naughty again and going on at work.
> 
> Ness i cant remeber who it is of the top of my head and i cant check cos facebook is blocked but they had a 3d pic of a baby as there display pic and comented on one of your status yesterday, (going to feel like a right wally if its some one of here)
> 
> I cant belive iv only got 7 shifts left at work!!!
> 
> hmmm wonder if it's my friend Joanne Allenby...? Or Delyth? Delly is Starcrossed from this site so she could be friends with a mutual friend off of here??
> 
> oooh you lucky devil!! 5 weeks for me ugh!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Delyth rings a bell, could be her. I wonder how they know each other lolClick to expand...
> 
> hmmm possibly through bnb unless it's a guy or someone who's not on here??Click to expand...


Its a guy lol one of OH's friends


Nut_Shake said:


> Iplanned to read over everyones posts but I just needed to VENT my infuriation with some people on here!!!!
> 
> I am once again embroiled in having to stick up for ladies wanting c-sections. If people dont like c-sections then just shut the fuck up!! Dont comment! Its one thing to ask questions but to blatantly talk shit about womens decisions for themselves and for their babies is just disgusting!! UGHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> That is all :) xx

Cos were all experts about others situations dont you know:dohh:


----------



## xclairyx

Eeeek is anyone else feeling maybe a little nervous now? 
Well predicted a boy. Were gunna name him Oliver <3 Annnnd hes measuring 3 weeks bigger than he should be =|!!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

xkirstyx said:


> so good to hear from you vicky! so glad to hear emily is doing well :D
> 
> everyone who added me on msn none of ur invites are showing :(

I've had this too :cry: I've had to add everyone and unblock!? It must be MSN playin up. So far I've got Louise and Kelly thats all :growlmad: stupid MSN


----------



## sammiwry

I've just realised I dont have msn on my laptop since I wiped it! Shows how much I rely on my iphone!


----------



## xkirstyx

nikki-lou25 said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> so good to hear from you vicky! so glad to hear emily is doing well :D
> 
> everyone who added me on msn none of ur invites are showing :(
> 
> I've had this too :cry: I've had to add everyone and unblock!? It must be MSN playin up. So far I've got Louise and Kelly thats all :growlmad: stupid MSNClick to expand...

:growlmad: guess ill add everyone aswell then :thumbup:


----------



## xkirstyx

kelly whats ur msn so i can add you? x


----------



## sammiwry

I've jsut read the label for my co-codamol and the directions for taking them states:
take 2 four times a day when required.

this seems quite a lot when they are a 500mg dosage :S 

think i should ring my midwife and double check with her? although they were given to me by the dr at the hospital


----------



## lozzy21

sammiwry said:


> I've jsut read the label for my co-codamol and the directions for taking them states:
> take 2 four times a day when required.
> 
> this seems quite a lot when they are a 500mg dosage :S
> 
> think i should ring my midwife and double check with her? although they were given to me by the dr at the hospital

Seams normal to me.


----------



## - Butterfly -

You have been busy chatting tonight.

I was going to do a multiple quote but I got all mixed up and I'm so tired that I can't go back and check the last 10 pages again :dohh:

I did try to add someone on MSN but it wouldn't let me and I was starting to get upset :cry: Silly hormones. I am [email protected]. Please add me :thumbup:

Pixxie - gorgeous bump.

Vicky - You have such a little fighter there - thank you so much for updating us.

Hello to everyone else and I'm sorry I've not personally addressed you. :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## xkirstyx

sammiwry said:


> I've jsut read the label for my co-codamol and the directions for taking them states:
> take 2 four times a day when required.
> 
> this seems quite a lot when they are a 500mg dosage :S
> 
> think i should ring my midwife and double check with her? although they were given to me by the dr at the hospital

mine say the same! i was to scared to take them that much coz doc said they make baby sleepy in late pregnancy so i only take them when my back pain gets so bad i cant take the pain and in tears. i said to mw and she said thats fine aslong as im not taking them all the time! its crazy they said 2 four times a day!


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I've jsut read the label for my co-codamol and the directions for taking them states:
> take 2 four times a day when required.
> 
> this seems quite a lot when they are a 500mg dosage :S
> 
> think i should ring my midwife and double check with her? although they were given to me by the dr at the hospital
> 
> Seams normal to me.Click to expand...

Really? I can't ever remember taking co-codamol like that in the past and neither can OH :S


----------



## xkirstyx

- Butterfly - said:


> You have been busy chatting tonight.
> 
> 
> I did try to add someone on MSN but it wouldn't let me and I was starting to get upset :cry: Silly hormones. I am [email protected]. Please add me :thumbup:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> awww ill add you :kiss:


----------



## sammiwry

xkirstyx said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I've jsut read the label for my co-codamol and the directions for taking them states:
> take 2 four times a day when required.
> 
> this seems quite a lot when they are a 500mg dosage :S
> 
> think i should ring my midwife and double check with her? although they were given to me by the dr at the hospital
> 
> mine say the same! i was to scared to take them that much coz doc said they make baby sleepy in late pregnancy so i only take them when my back pain gets so bad i cant take the pain and in tears. i said to mw and she said thats fine aslong as im not taking them all the time! its crazy they said 2 four times a day!Click to expand...

That's the thing though at the moment I need to take them all day to get the pain under control and then once its under control I can and will take them before I start work and mid afternoon to stop the pain building up :S


----------



## lozzy21

sammiwry said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I've jsut read the label for my co-codamol and the directions for taking them states:
> take 2 four times a day when required.
> 
> this seems quite a lot when they are a 500mg dosage :S
> 
> think i should ring my midwife and double check with her? although they were given to me by the dr at the hospital
> 
> Seams normal to me.Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I can't ever remember taking co-codamol like that in the past and neither can OH :SClick to expand...

You take is as you would paracetamol. Your lucky, they wont give me anything stronger than paracetamol :(


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I've jsut read the label for my co-codamol and the directions for taking them states:
> take 2 four times a day when required.
> 
> this seems quite a lot when they are a 500mg dosage :S
> 
> think i should ring my midwife and double check with her? although they were given to me by the dr at the hospital
> 
> Seams normal to me.Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I can't ever remember taking co-codamol like that in the past and neither can OH :SClick to expand...
> 
> You take is as you would paracetamol. Your lucky, they wont give me anything stronger than paracetamol :(Click to expand...

Can honestly say I've never been told to take it that way before :S


----------



## lozzy21

How have you been told to take it?


----------



## Kerrieann

That does seem a high dosage but im sure doc wouldnt say this otherwise? or is it just what it sais on the box? Its stong stuff so be careful and if in doubt just ring the doc or nhs direct xx


----------



## spencerbear

KellyC75 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Brings back memories this thread!
> 
> Dont seem like 2 mins ago i was part of 2010 one!
> 
> Best luck to you all! You'll be holding your LO's in no time :D
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks :hugs:
> 
> I see you have a very expensive December also with 2 Birthdays & Xmas!....My DS1 is a 31st dec Birthday & now this LO will be early December :baby:Click to expand...

My DD1 has her 19th on 17th december and this one is due 20th december. She has just told e if things start on the 17th, i have to cross my legs :haha: like that could happen 



nikki-lou25 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Cheese and broccoli batchelors pasta thing for me
> 
> :thumbup: I had that yesterday - I think a mini pizza is on the menu today!!
> 
> Has anyone recieved their surestart grant yet? I take it they dont work as fast as HiP grant :shrug: Mines been over a week now, but HiP only took a week .Click to expand...

I havent even got the form yet, let alone filled it in 



xkirstyx said:


> lol bubs beats me up when jack leans on me! its so sore!

Little one give me some serious kicks when becca leans on me too 



ducky1502 said:


> It's never too early to go to bed or too late to get up :haha:
> 
> Sitting eating my jacket spud with beans whilst watching the latest episode of special deliveries :)

Thanks for reminding me, id forgotten about that x



vicky84 said:


> I am home... Emily is still in hospital of course but doing so so well. Im taking breastmilk up to the hospital every so often and shes on 1mil every 4 hours, along with fluids cos obv she shud stil be in the womb so shes in humidity but shes doing great. I changed her nappy today so so tiny!!

Im glad she is doing well x 


Hope everyone else is good too x


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> Exactly! I dont have an issue with peoples opinions at allllll!! But for god sake, speak nicely and not like a rude twerp!! Theres no need for it, its just insulting people for no actual reason!!
> 
> Ahhhh ok i am breathing now... I'm just not going to say much more. Will leave it as it is, hubby will be home with pizza any minute now anyway, lol :D

Hope you enjoyed your pizza :kiss:

Im thinking, are these posts on the new Csection thread that has come up? If so....:growlmad: It all started so well! :dohh:



xkirstyx said:


> everyone who added me on msn none of ur invites are showing :(




xkirstyx said:


> kelly whats ur msn so i can add you? x

Have emailed you & Butterfly :kiss:


----------



## ducky1502

Just read through my notes after my midwife today and baby is 1/5 engaged! I know it doesn't mean anything but it's still scary to see :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

added u kelly msn said there is problems and will add as soon as x


----------



## KellyC75

Eeek! :wacko:

I have exactly 2 months until our LO arrives! :baby:


----------



## spencerbear

Forgot to say im on msn too [email protected]


----------



## wishingforbub

Vicky , so glad emily is doing so well ! :) take care of yourself too. she will be home before you know it ;)
xx


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> How have you been told to take it?

In the past 1 500mg co-codamol 4 times a day, and was told the same after I'd had my foot operated on, this time it's double the dosage :S


----------



## hopefully2

Hiya
As usual havebeen reading away but haven't posted in a day or two as I'm on my phone.
Here goes trying to remember a few bits!!

Emily is just absolutely beautiful, and she is doing so well. It means a lot that you keep us updated x

Nat I won't even comment on the kitchen for fear of sending you over the edge!!! But this Caesarian thread I just really don't get how people believe they are important enough to be forcing their opinion on you, stuff them, they won't be there with you in the hospital. I'm glad you got another appointment to discuss it, as one of the girls said prepare your argument well.

Ness glad anti d went well justsorry about the wait, I was three hours one day as consultant got called away!!

Think it was callie said about being nervous, yeah I thought I couldn't wait but now it's only eight weeks I'm more thinking of all I need to do in that time.

My ankles are veryslightly swollen so have been putting them up at night. Grace is waking the last few nights which is tough, think it might be the last of her teeth. Prob a good reminder of what's to come!!!

Hope everyone is well today x


----------



## mummyclo

Woohoo! 32 weeks! Its getting so close! :help:
Will post bump pic soon :)
Hope you girlies are good today! :flower:
I actually managed to sleep last night, so im in a good mood :)


----------



## wishingforbub

congrats on 32 weeks mummyclo and hopefully !!! :)


----------



## Kerrieann

:yipee: 32 weeks for me too!!!!!! Its going soooo fast girls, eh?? Will put a bump pic on later too xx


----------



## wishingforbub

congrats to you too Kerrie !! yay


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats on 32 weeks kerrie and Chloe! I'm just watch jeremy Kyle before I attempt some house work


----------



## mummyclo

Lol! Me too Sammi! :blush:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Lol! Me too Sammi! :blush:

Have to say it does make me laugh!


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh i hate house work! :(


----------



## WILSMUM

vicky84 said:


> I am home... Emily is still in hospital of course but doing so so well. Im taking breastmilk up to the hospital every so often and shes on 1mil every 4 hours, along with fluids cos obv she shud stil be in the womb so shes in humidity but shes doing great. I changed her nappy today so so tiny!!

Glad to hear shes doing soo well :hug:



Nessicle said:


> man my legs are soooo restless!! I don't know what to do with them!!

I had really bad restless legs last night as well!!! Drives me insane!



Nessicle said:


> I'm desperate to use a home hair dye on my hair but it contains amonia and peroxide cos it's for blonde hair....is it safe to use? I posted a thread yesterday but think most people thought I was talking about highlights which I know I can have as they're in foils and don't touch your scalp but this would go all over my head.....??!

As far as I'm aware I think dying yr hair in pregnancy is fine the only problem could be that as yr hair is diff during preg that the dye won't take to it properly or in the same way as it would when yr not preg!


Well got a busy day today!
DS's school used to be a sep infant and Primary school on sep sites but it merged a couple of yrs ago to become one pruimary school and since then they've been building an extension and refurbing the classrooms of the junior school, well thats all pretty much finished now and they've been gradually moving theinfants over to their new classrooms since we came back to school after the summer hols! This week is DS's classes turn to move over and tonight'll be the first time with pick them up from the new site so we got shown where we need to go and got to have a look at their new classroom as well so I was late back from the school run this morning!
Then I've got to leave an hour early for work as have a meeting about how we're gonna work having all the infants and all the juniors eating on the same site for the first time on Monday!
Then work straight from the meeting, home for a quick lunch then back out to pick DS up from his new classroom at school!
I know I'm gonna get seriously lost in this new school at some point today!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

It'll go fine wilsmum! At least there are meetings being held to try and ease the change!


----------



## WILSMUM

i've gotta find my way to the headmasters office first!
He showed me this morning but u know what its like in one eye and out the other!!!! Lol!!!!
Right best get moving..........


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Girls....:flower:

Congrats 'mummyclo' & Kerrie on 32 weeks...:happydance:

Ive just watched JK show too! :blush:...Glad that last man was the babys dad....:thumbup:



spencerbear said:


> Forgot to say im on msn too [email protected]

Have added you & sent an email...Just in case :winkwink:


----------



## sammiwry

Likewise! The lot before what a mess don't do us young ones that settle down early any favours!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: They were so awful!
I have settled down early, but OH is 15 years older than me so not so early for him!
He wants to get all his baby making out of the way before he is 40! So gotta try fit in 2 more babies in 3 years! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: They were so awful!
> I have settled down early, but OH is 15 years older than me so not so early for him!
> He wants to get all his baby making out of the way before he is 40! So gotta try fit in 2 more babies in 3 years! :haha:


Ahhh, no probs!!! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Eurghh now jeremy Kyle has finished and I've had a cup of coffee I suppose I'd better hoover up tatty teddys murder evidence thanks to rox


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> man my legs are soooo restless!! I don't know what to do with them!!
> 
> 
> Arrggghhh...This is another one of my symptoms, drives me crazy :wacko:
> 
> Eat lots of bananas (if your allowed?):shrug:
> 
> P.S Ive been to the hairdressers twice now & had my hair coloured, its safe...Just have a skin test first :thumbup:Click to expand...

yeah I can eat bananas! Funnily enough I really craved a bunch yesterday so bought some - how bizarre is that?! Like my body is telling me what to eat! 

Yeah I've been to the hairdressers but this is a home colourant that goes all over xx



Nut_Shake said:


> Iplanned to read over everyones posts but I just needed to VENT my infuriation with some people on here!!!!
> 
> I am once again embroiled in having to stick up for ladies wanting c-sections. If people dont like c-sections then just shut the fuck up!! Dont comment! Its one thing to ask questions but to blatantly talk shit about womens decisions for themselves and for their babies is just disgusting!! UGHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> That is all :) xx

Oh don't get me started Nat, there was a similar thread about the benefit cuts etc and it got off topic as it usually does lol and people started going on about entitled to stuff and then it went on to "benefit scroungers" I think people need a reality check! When people refer to scroungers they're talking about chavs who claim £975 a month in income support and £860 a month in child tax credits (a woman in this week's Reveal magazine - I was sat there fuming at the hospital yesterday when I read it :haha). Same way everyone has an opinion on c-sections - at the end of the day there's one thing asking for a bit of advice as to others' experiences but it's quite another to have people forcing their own personal views down your throat! Fu*k em Nat you don't have to justify yourself to anyone! 

Ava is still transverse or breech and I'm in a funny way hoping she stays that way so I can have a cesarean :haha: xx



sammiwry said:


> Can honestly say I've never been told to take it that way before :S

paracetamol is 500mg per tablet and you can take two of those 4 times a day - it sounds pretty normal to me. Also there won't be a massive amount of codeine in it it will be mostly paracetamol. I took 50mg of codeine every 6 hours when my coeliac was really bad which is quite a high dose albeit I wasnt pregnant but the bulk of co-codamol is paracetamol xx



WILSMUM said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> man my legs are soooo restless!! I don't know what to do with them!!
> 
> I had really bad restless legs last night as well!!! Drives me insane!
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I'm desperate to use a home hair dye on my hair but it contains amonia and peroxide cos it's for blonde hair....is it safe to use? I posted a thread yesterday but think most people thought I was talking about highlights which I know I can have as they're in foils and don't touch your scalp but this would go all over my head.....??!Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I'm aware I think dying yr hair in pregnancy is fine the only problem could be that as yr hair is diff during preg that the dye won't take to it properly or in the same way as it would when yr not preg!Click to expand...

yeah the restless legs is a nightmare!! trying to drink lots of water and eat bananas so hoping that will help! 

I wonder if that's why my hair colour faded within 3 weeks of having it done when I last did it...? I didnt even know bleach could fade lol!


----------



## Nessicle

congrats on 32 weeks girls!!


----------



## xkirstyx

KellyC75 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: They were so awful!
> I have settled down early, but OH is 15 years older than me so not so early for him!
> He wants to get all his baby making out of the way before he is 40! So gotta try fit in 2 more babies in 3 years! :haha:
> 
> 
> Ahhh, no probs!!! :haha:Click to expand...

there is gonna be 13months between jack and this baby :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

Haha ness i've got the opposite madden has been headdown for the last week after being breech up until now!

I've left a message with the midwife about the co-codamol as I'm not happy about taking that sort of quanity of it


----------



## samantha.xo

Gosh I'm getting so impatient now! Times going soooo slowly! :dohh:


----------



## mummyclo

I might just have one more :haha:
Would like 2 years beteween them really :)
God im nackered, haven't even hoovered yet, just done bathroom and washed up :(


----------



## Kerrieann

Heres my 32 week bump, it looks loads smaller then the last couple of weeks :growlmad: dunno why!! :cry::shrug: My avator pic is at 29 weeks!


----------



## xkirstyx

gorg bump kerrie! probs just way baby is lying x


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrie your bumps gorgeous, just putting mine up!
Don't think mine has got bigger, its sorta more up :shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

has anyone else noticed it sais "chat happy bnb member" on all our avator bits at the side??!!


----------



## xkirstyx

yeah it says something different when it have made so many posts x


----------



## mummyclo

Ok heres my 32 weeks bump :) LOL! Excuse the mop! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks 003.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 0









32 weeks 002.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wishingforbub

great bump kerrie!!!


----------



## mummyclo

What does that mean Kerrie??
That we talk too much? :haha:


----------



## wishingforbub

and mummyclo great bump... 
i'm just an "active" member LOL :)


----------



## Kerrieann

great bump chloe!! :flower:

Think it means we talk ALOT lol :rofl:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl:
We do tho! :blush:
I don't really want to get any bigger, im finding it uncomfortable now :(


----------



## sammiwry

Chloe I've washed up so far not hoovered up the crime scene yet! Can just see as soon as I finish rox will drag tatty down and start again!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl:
Poor rox! Just likes to play with the tatty teddy :haha:
Think i will hoover after lunch! :)


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Heres my 32 week bump, it looks loads smaller then the last couple of weeks :growlmad: dunno why!! :cry::shrug: My avator pic is at 29 weeks!

Lovely bump Kerrie & it probably looks different as LO has moved position....:baby:



mummyclo said:


> Ok heres my 32 weeks bump :) LOL! Excuse the mop! :blush:

Lovely bump 'mummyclo'.....:kiss:


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Think it means we talk ALOT lol :rofl:

Yes, thats just what it means! :blush:


----------



## KellyC75

Ive been having heaps more braxton hicks the last couple of days...

I used to get them a few times a day....Now im getting them every hour (at least) :wacko:

How many do you Girls get?....:shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

KellyC75 said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Heres my 32 week bump, it looks loads smaller then the last couple of weeks :growlmad: dunno why!! :cry::shrug: My avator pic is at 29 weeks!
> 
> Lovely bump Kerrie & it probably looks different as LO has moved position....:baby:
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Ok heres my 32 weeks bump :) LOL! Excuse the mop! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Lovely bump 'mummyclo'.....:kiss:Click to expand...

You can call me Chloe :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

KellyC75 said:


> Ive been having heaps more braxton hicks the last couple of days...
> 
> I used to get them a few times a day....Now im getting them every hour (at least) :wacko:
> 
> How many do you Girls get?....:shrug:

None :(


----------



## Kerrieann

Some days i will get them one after the other ALL day and some days i will just get a few :shrug:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> :rofl:
> Poor rox! Just likes to play with the tatty teddy :haha:
> Think i will hoover after lunch! :)

She does but it leaves the house looking like a murder scene where his fluff is being pulled out! I've tried resewing his nose up but she just pulls it apart again :-(


----------



## mummyclo

I wish i could have a pet :(
I hate renting!


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> I wish i could have a pet :(
> I hate renting!

We sold our house in May & are now renting with our 2 dogs

You can find rentals that allow dogs, we just had to pay a deposit for them, which we will get back when we leave the house, providing they havent caused damage

However, with a LO on the way....Your gonna have your hands full enough :winkwink:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> I wish i could have a pet :(
> I hate renting!

We are in an army house and should declare we have a dog but seeing as we sort any accident as soon as possible, hoover at least once a week, poo pick the garden normally daily we haven't told them. Not having some old bat who is a civi tell me I can't have her.

Why not get something smaller like a hamster? I'd of had another one if warren would of let me


----------



## KellyC75

Didnt have a great nites sleep (yeah, Ok, nothing unusual) But woke feeling sick....Still feel sick now! Had to cancel meeting my friend for lunch :cry:

Have taken some gaviscon (on top of my twice a day ~ doctor prescribed pills for heartburn)

Still feel rotten though....May go have a nap in a bit :sleep:


----------



## mummyclo

I only want a cat! Think i will save getting a dog if we ever manage to buy a house :)
I just love cats :)


----------



## ducky1502

Chloe and kerrie i love your bumps!!!

Any one else's baby starting to engage yet? I feel like its just me lol.


----------



## mummyclo

KellyC75 said:


> Didnt have a great nites sleep (yeah, Ok, nothing unusual) But woke feeling sick....Still feel sick now! Had to cancel meeting my friend for lunch :cry:
> 
> Have taken some gaviscon (on top of my twice a day ~ doctor prescribed pills for heartburn)
> 
> Still feel rotten though....May go have a nap in a bit :sleep:

Booo! Thats rubbish! I hate heartburn, i don't get it as bad as you tho.
Naps are good :)


----------



## mummyclo

He wasn't engaged on monday, according to the midwife.
But he was head down and can feel his head on my bladder! 
Is your bubs engaged Ducky?


----------



## cho

great bumps girls.
Ness about the hair colour think its ok hun, its just because of the hormones it can make your hair go a different colour, ive always dyed mine :shrug: i could be wrong though so check :thumbup:

I have mw app at 2.45 i feel huge my bump has really ballooned :( im uncomfy :(

I wont be on as much as i have my mum staying with me again so bound to be stressed again very soon!


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Haha ness i've got the opposite madden has been headdown for the last week after being breech up until now!
> 
> I've left a message with the midwife about the co-codamol as I'm not happy about taking that sort of quanity of it

Ava just prefers laying transverse or breech lol tell you summat though when the midwife checked her yesterday it didnt half hurt! They're so rough and really press down! I nearly farted when she pressed down I had to squeeze so tight to stop it coming out :rofl: 

Good for the pelvic floor no doubt lol!

Yeah always better to check with the midwife hun if you have any doubts :thumbup: 



Kerrieann said:


> Heres my 32 week bump, it looks loads smaller then the last couple of weeks :growlmad: dunno why!! :cry::shrug: My avator pic is at 29 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 123011
> 
> 
> View attachment 123012

gorgeous bump hun! I think it looks like he's laying differently rather than it being smaller. Looks like it's dropped a little??



Kerrieann said:


> has anyone else noticed it sais "chat happy bnb member" on all our avator bits at the side??!!

Mine says "BnB Addict" - check out how many posts I've got.....eek! 



mummyclo said:


> Ok heres my 32 weeks bump :) LOL! Excuse the mop! :blush:

Chloe that's a fab bump too!! I'll do one on Friday for m 30 week bump :happydance: 



Kerrieann said:


> Some days i will get them one after the other ALL day and some days i will just get a few :shrug:

me too - it depends how much water I've drunk as well I seem to get them stronger when I'm dehydrated slightly 



mummyclo said:


> I wish i could have a pet :(
> I hate renting!

What about a rescue cat? They tend to be indoor cats most of the time - if you speak to your landlord they might let you? I did that with a house I rented and he said that as long as any damage is paid for and dealt with then it was fine....I failed to tell him I had two cats though but in a year renting there he never noticed :haha: 



sammiwry said:


> We are in an army house and should declare we have a dog but seeing as we sort any accident as soon as possible, hoover at least once a week, poo pick the garden normally daily we haven't told them. Not having some old bat who is a civi tell me I can't have her.
> 
> Why not get something smaller like a hamster? I'd of had another one if warren would of let me

Guinea pigs are adorable too!



mummyclo said:


> I only want a cat! Think i will save getting a dog if we ever manage to buy a house :)
> I just love cats :)

My sister has a dog and she says although she loves her she never realised how much hard work they are and wishes she'd got a cat :haha: 



ducky1502 said:


> Chloe and kerrie i love your bumps!!!
> 
> Any one else's baby starting to engage yet? I feel like its just me lol.

not me doll she's still breech/transverse :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

good luck at the mw charlotte! 

I'm just worried about the hair dye because it's a bleach blonde colour (practically white which is how I have it when I'm not pregnant) but there's so much conflicting information out there!


----------



## mummyclo

Ive not dyed my hair, but not sure why they say not to!
I have naturally auburn hair, and have always dyed it brown :blush:
I feel really weird with natural hair :(


----------



## mummyclo

Hope midwife goes well too Charlotte :)


----------



## sammiwry

When I got my hair done at toni and guy just before the wedding I was warned the colour may fade quicker than normal and not be the shade it should be.

I feel proud of myself! Hoovered, washed up and poo picked!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Ness - :rofl: at your farting comment!! :rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

spencerbear said:


> Forgot to say im on msn too [email protected]

 I have sent you a request - I think :dohh:



hopefully2 said:


> Hiya
> My ankles are veryslightly swollen so have been putting them up at night. Grace is waking the last few nights which is tough, think it might be the last of her teeth. Prob a good reminder of what's to come!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well today x

 Aww try and keep your feet up as much as possible :hugs:



mummyclo said:


> Woohoo! 32 weeks! Its getting so close! :help:
> Will post bump pic soon :)
> Hope you girlies are good today! :flower:
> I actually managed to sleep last night, so im in a good mood :)

 yay 32 weeks :happydance:



Kerrieann said:


> :yipee: 32 weeks for me too!!!!!! Its going soooo fast girls, eh?? Will put a bump pic on later too xx

 Yippee 32 weeks :happydance:



mummyclo said:


> I might just have one more :haha:
> Would like 2 years beteween them really :)
> God im nackered, haven't even hoovered yet, just done bathroom and washed up :(

 that's great Chloe - I've done NOTHING yet!! :blush:



Kerrieann said:


> Heres my 32 week bump, it looks loads smaller then the last couple of weeks :growlmad: dunno why!! :cry::shrug: My avator pic is at 29 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 123011
> 
> 
> View attachment 123012

 Baby is probably in a different position :hugs:



mummyclo said:


> Ok heres my 32 weeks bump :) LOL! Excuse the mop! :blush:

 Gorgeous :thumbup:



KellyC75 said:


> Ive been having heaps more braxton hicks the last couple of days...
> 
> I used to get them a few times a day....Now im getting them every hour (at least) :wacko:
> 
> How many do you Girls get?....:shrug:

 I don't think I've had any - not sure :shrug:



KellyC75 said:


> Didnt have a great nites sleep (yeah, Ok, nothing unusual) But woke feeling sick....Still feel sick now! Had to cancel meeting my friend for lunch :cry:
> 
> Have taken some gaviscon (on top of my twice a day ~ doctor prescribed pills for heartburn)
> 
> Still feel rotten though....May go have a nap in a bit :sleep:

Aww hun - you go have a nap :hugs:



ducky1502 said:


> Chloe and kerrie i love your bumps!!!
> 
> Any one else's baby starting to engage yet? I feel like its just me lol.

 Rosie is breech and transverse!! She likes to kick my foof :haha:



c.holdway said:


> great bumps girls.
> Ness about the hair colour think its ok hun, its just because of the hormones it can make your hair go a different colour, ive always dyed mine :shrug: i could be wrong though so check :thumbup:
> 
> I have mw app at 2.45 i feel huge my bump has really ballooned :( im uncomfy :(
> 
> I wont be on as much as i have my mum staying with me again so bound to be stressed again very soon!

 Good luck with your appointment :thumbup:


sammiwry said:


> When I got my hair done at toni and guy just before the wedding I was warned the colour may fade quicker than normal and not be the shade it should be.
> 
> I feel proud of myself! Hoovered, washed up and poo picked!

 oh wow well done. I really need to go get some work done :blush:


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> I have mw app at 2.45 i feel huge my bump has really ballooned :( im uncomfy :(


Good luck at midwife appointment :thumbup:


----------



## xkirstyx

its that time of day again, whats everyone having for lunch? i dunno what to have :(


----------



## sammiwry

I've got krisprolls and Philadelphia for lunch would be nice with some smoked salmon or Parma ham!


----------



## Kerrieann

Hope ur apt goes well charlotte, was gunna pm youi to see if you were ok as havnt heard much from you lately! Hope things dont get too stressful with ur mum around, i know what its like, i couldnt have my mum live with me tho, no way!! :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Im going to have egg mayo sandwich and some crisps!!


----------



## cho

Thanks kerri, yer im ok, just want to feel ready for baby and seems i wont till my mum is settled and the not knowing when that will be is frustrating to say the least!
I had a chicken baguette :)


----------



## Xaviersmom

I'm good for a couple BH a day. For me it depends on how much water I drink and if I over do things. I had to explain this to DH yesterday.

It's 7:30am here and FIL is going to be here at 10 to paint LO's room. I'm getting my breakfast in and running to the grocery store before he gets here. Should also probably do a bit of tidying before he gets here too.


----------



## ducky1502

I'm having a jacket potato with tuna and sweetcorn with some chocolate cake (not together of course :haha:) yum!

Good luck charlotte :thumbup: will be good to hear how your appt goes cause we have the same dates :)

Ness your fart comment really made me laugh :rofl:


----------



## mummyclo

Eggy Bread for me :)


----------



## wishingforbub

I just had 2 corn on the cob with butter and salt :)
.. time seems to be dragging a bit.. i put some things in my "hospital bag" today. i put some nappies in too, they are sooo tiny they made me tear up :( I cannot wait to meet my little man :)


----------



## sammiwry

Good luck charlotte!

I need to get my shopping list from my mum and find out excatly what she is getting off of it.


----------



## mummyclo

YUM! Corn on the Cob!!! :munch:
I want! :hissy:
My baby bag is all packed and most of my hospital bag is done now! Scary!


----------



## sammiwry

Neither my hospital bag or baby bag are packed purely for the fact I'm going to use my gym bag for it which I currently use to take stuff to my mums for the week if I am staying there so need to pack it up in Maddens room to be packed when I finish work.

What do I need to put in them ?!


----------



## mummyclo

There is lots of lists on the internet, for what u need to pack :)


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> There is lots of lists on the internet, for what u need to pack :)

kk i shall google search after ive managed to download msn


----------



## Kerrieann

i LOVE corn on the cob!!!!! Jealous :growlmad:

I still havnt packed yet i keep forgetting and needing the stuff out of it anyway lol :haha: I just took one bag with Jake and had stuff for both of us in there, some of the lists out there make you think you need loads of stuff when most of the time you dont!


----------



## mummyclo

Im one of those better to over pack than under pack people :)


----------



## sammiwry

I normally pack what I need and one or two extras jsut incase :S


----------



## mummyclo

Me too :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

I don't have a sports bag - will I look ridiculous with a small suitcase? I am going to be in for a few days with it being a csection. Although hospital is only 10 mins from home so DH can always get me stuff.


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> When I got my hair done at toni and guy just before the wedding I was warned the colour may fade quicker than normal and not be the shade it should be.
> 
> I feel proud of myself! Hoovered, washed up and poo picked!

Ah that'll be why then, it just didnt seem to hold on to any colour! Just don't want to spend £60 for it to fade so fast! 



- Butterfly - said:


> Ness - :rofl: at your farting comment!! :rofl:

:haha: honestly it was so uncomfortbale!! 



xkirstyx said:


> its that time of day again, whats everyone having for lunch? i dunno what to have :(

I've got an Innocent Veg pot a Moussaka one yuurrmmyy!! 



mummyclo said:


> There is lots of lists on the internet, for what u need to pack :)

Wilsmum posted a really helpful one not long ago - I think it was on Aptamil or SMA website but I can't quite remember!


----------



## mummyclo

I am taking one of those holdall things with wheels, so sorta like a suitcase :haha:
I hate feeing like ive forgotten something! :blush:


----------



## Kerrieann

mines a holdal with wheels attached, its my weekend bag thing lol!

I think im really going to struggle when baby comes, ive been going to bed at 10-11 and not getting up untill 8-9ish!! Is this really bad? or should i just make the most of it and be gratefull, im just thinking its going to hit me harder once he comes! I dont sleep the whole way through obviously as get up for wees and heartburn etc!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> mines a holdal with wheels attached, its my weekend bag thing lol!
> 
> I think im really going to struggle when baby comes, ive been going to bed at 10-11 and not getting up untill 8-9ish!! Is this really bad? or should i just make the most of it and be gratefull, im just thinking its going to hit me harder once he comes! I dont sllep the whole way through obviosly as get up for wees and heartburn etc!

 Make the most of it :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Ness mine hasn't faded too much but I want to change the colour again as it's not given me the effect I wanted.


----------



## mummyclo

I agree, get al the sleep you can now! don't want to be sleep deprived BEFORE the baby arrives! :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

sammiwry said:


> Eurghh now jeremy Kyle has finished and I've had a cup of coffee I suppose I'd better *hoover up tatty teddys murder evidence* thanks to rox

Lol!!! That really made me giggle!!!



Kerrieann said:


> Heres my 32 week bump, it looks loads smaller then the last couple of weeks :growlmad: dunno why!! :cry::shrug: My avator pic is at 29 weeks!

Looking good hun - thinks he's just shifted position! Think I'll go do my bump pic for this wk in a min - usually do it on monday but haven't got round to it yet! Really feels like my bump has dropped loads today so will be interesting to see!!!!



mummyclo said:


> Ok heres my 32 weeks bump :) LOL! Excuse the mop! :blush:

Lovely bump!



ducky1502 said:


> Chloe and kerrie i love your bumps!!!
> 
> Any one else's baby starting to engage yet? I feel like its just me lol.

Mines still free although head down, got mw again in week and a half at 34 wks so will find out then if its starting to engage, DS started really early if I remember right!!



xkirstyx said:


> its that time of day again, whats everyone having for lunch? i dunno what to have :(

I had a peanut butter sarnie again as baby enjoyed it so much yesterday!!! Lol!!! What with that a can of coke and a kitkat chunky baby is now going absolutely loopy and it does quite hurt sometimes, like its scratching at my insides with really sharp fingernails!!!


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Ness mine hasn't faded too much but I want to change the colour again as it's not given me the effect I wanted.

I've considered going auburn-y but don't know I've always been blonde except when I dyed it brown once and hated it - just wasnt me and took so much effort to get it blonde again! 



mummyclo said:


> I agree, get al the sleep you can now! don't want to be sleep deprived BEFORE the baby arrives! :haha:

lol I'm screwed I've been sleep deprived for months now :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Cant wait to see your bump pic Anouska :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

Mine is just a flat brown, used to have a full head of blonde highlights but the blonde was going a horrible colour as I think my god mum lost interest doing it for me so wasn't making any effort so I'm now trying to find a colour that gives my hair some shine and interest.

I shall take a photo if the stairs and landing later for you to see that murder scene! Fluff everywhere and tatty in a crumpled heap!


----------



## mummyclo

OWEEE! Hoover hurt my back! :(


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> OWEEE! Hoover hurt my back! :(

 Oh hun please take it easy :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

My OH goes mental at me for doing stuff, but he never offers to do any housework! :dohh:
Funny that!


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon girls. I think this is long so bear with me! 



ducky1502 said:


> It is scary but I need to get over this fear. Going to the labour ward sunday night and freaking out like I did made me realise that it's my own fear and anxiety that's going to cause the biggest problems when I go into labour. When I'm calm and collected I'm completely fine and can cope with most situations I'm put in, but if I left fear take over I turn into a crying baby and I can't breathe! So I have 9wks to control my fear and anxiety lol.

Ducky thats pretty much what my Stress Counsellor said - our own stress can double the pain we feel, which I why I seriously need to get out my Preg Yoga DVD and start praticing my breathing exercises to keep me calm. 



Tierney said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Is it too early to go to bed yet. All of a sudden im absolutely exhausted :(
> 
> Mizze x
> 
> 
> I was thinking the exact same thing but will probably be awake really early at 5 if i go to bed now lol xClick to expand...

I went to bed at 7.30 but couldnt sleep DH came to bed at 10 and told me off for still being awake!! I feel a lot better today - I got up slowly and took my time and got in for 9.30 instead of my usual 8am - much better. 



vicky84 said:


> I am home... Emily is still in hospital of course but doing so so well. Im taking breastmilk up to the hospital every so often and shes on 1mil every 4 hours, along with fluids cos obv she shud stil be in the womb so shes in humidity but shes doing great. I changed her nappy today so so tiny!!

:hug: Great that she is doing so well. :kiss: How are you? 



Nut_Shake said:


> Iplanned to read over everyones posts but I just needed to VENT my infuriation with some people on here!!!!
> 
> I am once again embroiled in having to stick up for ladies wanting c-sections. If people dont like c-sections then just shut the fuck up!! Dont comment! Its one thing to ask questions but to blatantly talk shit about womens decisions for themselves and for their babies is just disgusting!! UGHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> That is all :) xx

Nat there seem to be a lot of people who cannot tell the difference between expressing their own opinion and preference and being impolite and calling other people names. Stuff em - they aint having your babies you are! 



KellyC75 said:


> Eeek! :wacko:
> 
> I have exactly 2 months until our LO arrives! :baby:

Yey! Oh goodness that sounds really close now. 

Congrats to all the ladies on 32 weeks today. 



Kerrieann said:


> Heres my 32 week bump, it looks loads smaller then the last couple of weeks :growlmad: dunno why!! :cry::shrug: My avator pic is at 29 weeks!
> 
> View attachment 123011
> 
> 
> View attachment 123012

Oh hon im sure that its just the way the baby is lying

My MW didnt mention which way the baby was lying at all yesterday - would she have put it in the notes do you think??



- Butterfly - said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> OWEEE! Hoover hurt my back! :(
> 
> Oh hun please take it easy :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh yes, please be careful

Well I had a really lOOOOOONG meeting this morning so didnt have my lunch until 1.45pm - but had a cheese and ham toastie and a bakewell tart and a decaff cappuchino - yummmmm 

Also my Mum called to say there is fresh lemon drizzle cake with her if I want some..... Oh I think so - will be popping in on my way home this evening.. 
:happydance:
Mizze


----------



## - Butterfly -

MMm enjoy the cake Mizze x


----------



## WILSMUM

Heres my bump pics from today!!!
Scuse the dusty mirror! :blush:
Oh and thats my hosp bag in the background!!!
 



Attached Files:







32+3 (2).jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 1









32+3 (3).jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1









32+3.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww gorgeous bump. Definitely got bigger!! It's so neat! x


----------



## mummyclo

Yep deffo getting bigger! Lovely bump :)


----------



## Kerrieann

lovely bump anouska!!


----------



## Nessicle

looking fab Anouska I can't believe how much it's popped out over the past month! :flower:

Sammi, I'm quite fair anyway so brown doesnt really suit me but I loathe having to go get my hair hair done - I get so bored in the hairdressers and feel like a right scrooge cos I hate paying for it to be done :haha:


----------



## Mizze

Lovely looking bump Wilsmum

Ness, wish I could help - are there any blonde dyes out there that dont use peroxide? 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Lovely bump wilsmum. 

I have a sleepy rox cuddling up to me


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze said:


> Lovely looking bump Wilsmum
> 
> Ness, wish I could help - are there any blonde dyes out there that dont use peroxide?
> 
> Mizze xx

the only one that's amonia free (but not hydrogen peroxide free) is the new Garnier Nutrisse cream ones but I need bleach to lighten my hair as the rest of it was bleached. The ones with no amonia are more on the darker golden side so don't really work if you've already got bleached hair as it makes it all different colours :flower:

xx


----------



## Nessicle

I'm feeling well sorry for myself today :cry:

I cant imagine how easy it is to just be able to make a slice of nice toast or buy a sandwich or a biscuit and not have to think about it...so sick of the same foods day in day out and having to cook the same foods from scratch and everything being so expensive that's gluten free. Right kick in the teeth to have to pay so much and it to taste like shite......:( 

literally everything I fancy to eat I have to read the tin and yep - it has gluten and/or wheat in it...so frustrating!! 

xx


----------



## ducky1502

mummyclo said:


> He wasn't engaged on monday, according to the midwife.
> But he was head down and can feel his head on my bladder!
> Is your bubs engaged Ducky?

He's starting to engage. Go back in 2wks so will see if he has engaged anymore or not. 



wishingforbub said:


> I just had 2 corn on the cob with butter and salt :)
> .. time seems to be dragging a bit.. i put some things in my "hospital bag" today. i put some nappies in too, they are sooo tiny they made me tear up :( I cannot wait to meet my little man :)

Awwww that is so cute! Tearing up over nappies, how are you going to react when he's actually here?! :haha: I'm the same though. Crying over everything :)



Kerrieann said:


> i LOVE corn on the cob!!!!! Jealous :growlmad:
> 
> I still havnt packed yet i keep forgetting and needing the stuff out of it anyway lol :haha: I just took one bag with Jake and had stuff for both of us in there, some of the lists out there make you think you need loads of stuff when most of the time you dont!

I hope you're right because I swear I will need a HUGE suitcase to take all the stuff in that they claim you need.



- Butterfly - said:


> I don't have a sports bag - will I look ridiculous with a small suitcase? I am going to be in for a few days with it being a csection. Although hospital is only 10 mins from home so DH can always get me stuff.

When I was in labour ward the other day 2 women arrived with small suitcases. Seems to be pretty normal so you won't look stupid at all :thumbup:



Kerrieann said:


> mines a holdal with wheels attached, its my weekend bag thing lol!
> 
> I think im really going to struggle when baby comes, ive been going to bed at 10-11 and not getting up untill 8-9ish!! Is this really bad? or should i just make the most of it and be gratefull, im just thinking its going to hit me harder once he comes! I dont sleep the whole way through obviously as get up for wees and heartburn etc!

Just enjoy it now! We're all going to struggle to begin with no matter how much or little sleep we get before LO's arrive. Right now you need to sleep more, eat more, relax more etc because you need to cook your baby good :)


mummyclo said:


> OWEEE! Hoover hurt my back! :(




WILSMUM said:


> Heres my bump pics from today!!!
> Scuse the dusty mirror! :blush:
> Oh and thats my hosp bag in the background!!!

Gorgeous :flower:



sammiwry said:


> Lovely bump wilsmum.
> 
> I have a sleepy rox cuddling up to me

Awwww how sweet! So nice isn't it :)


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> I'm feeling well sorry for myself today :cry:
> 
> I cant imagine how easy it is to just be able to make a slice of nice toast or buy a sandwich or a biscuit and not have to think about it...so sick of the same foods day in day out and having to cook the same foods from scratch and everything being so expensive that's gluten free. Right kick in the teeth to have to pay so much and it to taste like shite......:(
> 
> literally everything I fancy to eat I have to read the tin and yep - it has gluten and/or wheat in it...so frustrating!!
> 
> xx

I certainly don't envy you :-( you'd of thought that there would be someone somewhere that could develop food that doesn't taste too pants and charge a small fortune for it.


----------



## sammiwry

Ducky it is nice except for when she has a nightmare and pushes out with her paws


----------



## ducky1502

Today has been a day full of RUDE people.......

Had 1 woman who came into where I work and was saying how much bigger I am blah blah blah, THEN she went on to tell me that she told her friend about 'the pregnant little girl' who works in the shop! Then she turned to me and said 'no offence but you're obviously very young'. Then she said she didn't have her first until she was 20. So I butted in and told her that in fact I was 21, nearly 22 so I am in fact older than she was when she had her first'. I know I look young but JESUS keep your rude opinions to yourself!

Secondly a VERY VERY drunk man came into the shop, slumped over the counter, pointed at my tummy and said 'you're definately pregnant' (well duh!) and then said 'that's what happens when you drink too much at parties!' cheeky bugger lol!


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling well sorry for myself today :cry:
> 
> I cant imagine how easy it is to just be able to make a slice of nice toast or buy a sandwich or a biscuit and not have to think about it...so sick of the same foods day in day out and having to cook the same foods from scratch and everything being so expensive that's gluten free. Right kick in the teeth to have to pay so much and it to taste like shite......:(
> 
> literally everything I fancy to eat I have to read the tin and yep - it has gluten and/or wheat in it...so frustrating!!
> 
> xx
> 
> I certainly don't envy you :-( you'd of thought that there would be someone somewhere that could develop food that doesn't taste too pants and charge a small fortune for it.Click to expand...

thanks honey I know, it's just more frustrating than anything - I mean having to eat a jacket potato, microwave rice or tomato soup every single working day for the rest of my life depresses me so much! 



ducky1502 said:


> Today has been a day full of RUDE people.......
> 
> Had 1 woman who came into where I work and was saying how much bigger I am blah blah blah, THEN she went on to tell me that she told her friend about 'the pregnant little girl' who works in the shop! Then she turned to me and said 'no offence but you're obviously very young'. Then she said she didn't have her first until she was 20. So I butted in and told her that in fact I was 21, nearly 22 so I am in fact older than she was when she had her first'. I know I look young but JESUS keep your rude opinions to yourself!
> 
> Secondly a VERY VERY drunk man came into the shop, slumped over the counter, pointed at my tummy and said 'you're definately pregnant' (well duh!) and then said 'that's what happens when you drink too much at parties!' cheeky bugger lol!

OMG what a rude bitch ducky!! "the pregnant little girl" I mean can you get any more condescending and patronising?! My mum was 18 years old when she had me! 

I keep getting a man on reception downstairs saying "oh you'll never drink again cos that's what happens" he thinks its hilarious I just look at him and walk off - tool!!


----------



## WILSMUM

forgot to say earlier but everyone who mput their msn address on here i've added u - seems to have worked my end but who knows :shrug:


----------



## ducky1502

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling well sorry for myself today :cry:
> 
> I cant imagine how easy it is to just be able to make a slice of nice toast or buy a sandwich or a biscuit and not have to think about it...so sick of the same foods day in day out and having to cook the same foods from scratch and everything being so expensive that's gluten free. Right kick in the teeth to have to pay so much and it to taste like shite......:(
> 
> literally everything I fancy to eat I have to read the tin and yep - it has gluten and/or wheat in it...so frustrating!!
> 
> xx
> 
> I certainly don't envy you :-( you'd of thought that there would be someone somewhere that could develop food that doesn't taste too pants and charge a small fortune for it.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks honey I know, it's just more frustrating than anything - I mean having to eat a jacket potato, microwave rice or tomato soup every single working day for the rest of my life depresses me so much!
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Today has been a day full of RUDE people.......
> 
> Had 1 woman who came into where I work and was saying how much bigger I am blah blah blah, THEN she went on to tell me that she told her friend about 'the pregnant little girl' who works in the shop! Then she turned to me and said 'no offence but you're obviously very young'. Then she said she didn't have her first until she was 20. So I butted in and told her that in fact I was 21, nearly 22 so I am in fact older than she was when she had her first'. I know I look young but JESUS keep your rude opinions to yourself!
> 
> Secondly a VERY VERY drunk man came into the shop, slumped over the counter, pointed at my tummy and said 'you're definately pregnant' (well duh!) and then said 'that's what happens when you drink too much at parties!' cheeky bugger lol!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG what a rude bitch ducky!! "the pregnant little girl" I mean can you get any more condescending and patronising?! My mum was 18 years old when she had me!
> 
> I keep getting a man on reception downstairs saying "oh you'll never drink again cos that's what happens" he thinks its hilarious I just look at him and walk off - tool!!Click to expand...

Exactly! It's just rude. It was good to see the look on her face though when I said I was actually older than her when she had her first... that shut her up! I know some narrow minded people out there will always judge me because I'm young looking but as long as they keep their opinions to themselves I don't care.


----------



## Nessicle

I look young too I find it really offensive when people say "oh you only look about 18" WTF?! I mean everyone wants to look youngish when they get to 27 but I certainly don't look 18! I wish ha ha!

You can't win with older people Ducky - they're negative about young people in general whether it's cos they're settling down at a young(ish) age (with a home and job I might add!) or out on the streets binge drinking....old people are so judgmental!


----------



## sammiwry

Precisely ness, there's always more negative examples of youngsters in the media than there is good


----------



## mummyclo

I don't know why peopel are so judgmental of young people :(
I may be young but i think i am more sensible than some 30 year olds!


----------



## Nessicle

honestly just ignore them girls you're going to be wonderful mothers :flower:

Reet I'm going home now so I will most likely chat with you all tomorrow have a lovely evening!xx


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> I'm feeling well sorry for myself today :cry:
> 
> I cant imagine how easy it is to just be able to make a slice of nice toast or buy a sandwich or a biscuit and not have to think about it...so sick of the same foods day in day out and having to cook the same foods from scratch and everything being so expensive that's gluten free. Right kick in the teeth to have to pay so much and it to taste like shite......:(
> 
> literally everything I fancy to eat I have to read the tin and yep - it has gluten and/or wheat in it...so frustrating!!
> 
> xx

Aw honey, :hugs: it must be horrifyingly frustrating for you. 



ducky1502 said:


> Today has been a day full of RUDE people.......
> 
> Had 1 woman who came into where I work and was saying how much bigger I am blah blah blah, THEN she went on to tell me that she told her friend about 'the pregnant little girl' who works in the shop! Then she turned to me and said 'no offence but you're obviously very young'. Then she said she didn't have her first until she was 20. So I butted in and told her that in fact I was 21, nearly 22 so I am in fact older than she was when she had her first'. I know I look young but JESUS keep your rude opinions to yourself!
> 
> Secondly a VERY VERY drunk man came into the shop, slumped over the counter, pointed at my tummy and said 'you're definately pregnant' (well duh!) and then said 'that's what happens when you drink too much at parties!' cheeky bugger lol!

Good god! How very obnoxious of her - love it when you were nearly 2 years older than she was having her baby! Ha served the nosy old cow right. 



Nessicle said:


> honestly just ignore them girls you're going to be wonderful mothers :flower:

Absolutely - as we have said before its not about age or even circumstance!

I have lots of friends my age who freely admit they would make terrible mothers, they are smart, well educated, financially independent and completely right. Which is why they dont have any. They make good Aunts generally tho. 

Mizze x


----------



## lozzy21

Think iv got the highest post count shows what having no life does for you. Its going to shoot right up once i start mat leave.


----------



## sammiwry

All I can feel is Madden pushing against my ribs :(


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> I'm feeling well sorry for myself today :cry:
> 
> I cant imagine how easy it is to just be able to make a slice of nice toast or buy a sandwich or a biscuit and not have to think about it...so sick of the same foods day in day out and having to cook the same foods from scratch and everything being so expensive that's gluten free. Right kick in the teeth to have to pay so much and it to taste like shite......:(
> 
> literally everything I fancy to eat I have to read the tin and yep - it has gluten and/or wheat in it...so frustrating!!
> 
> xx

 Aww hun I really feel for you. :hugs:


lozzy21 said:


> Think iv got the highest post count shows what having no life does for you. Its going to shoot right up once i start mat leave.

 Blooming Eck Lozzy you really are 'chat happy' :haha:


----------



## Mizze

OOoh Lozzy - you are one of the "elite" how posh!

Mizze


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze said:


> OOoh Lozzy - you are one of the "elite" how posh!
> 
> Mizze

 :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Ok ladies - it's orange wednesday!! I'm off to pizza hut and then cinema.

Speak to you tomorrow

Have a nice evening :flower:


----------



## ducky1502

My day just gets better and better..... after the RUDE woman, a warning light pops up on my car. Luckily it's still under warranty so it won't cost anything but it's still a pain. THEN I get home to a letter on my doorstep demanding £850 for council tax within 7 days or we will be taken to court. WTF?! This is the first time I've got a letter and it's a final demand? They shall be getting a call from me in the morning that's for sure!!! Round here seem to be awful for that kind of thing. In our last house we had a direct debit set up, after a year it cancelled itself (even though we were told it would just keep going until we cancelled it) and we didn't notice so missed ONE MONTH of council tax and we were sent a court date!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Why is my oven so shite?! I can't even cook chips :(


----------



## Mizze

Ooh pizza hut yummm! Enjoy

Gosh ive just noticed we are on 1,200 pages and over 12,000 replies - chat happy doesnt begin to describe us!! 

Mizze


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> My day just gets better and better..... after the RUDE woman, a warning light pops up on my car. Luckily it's still under warranty so it won't cost anything but it's still a pain. THEN I get home to a letter on my doorstep demanding £850 for council tax within 7 days or we will be taken to court. WTF?! This is the first time I've got a letter and it's a final demand? They shall be getting a call from me in the morning that's for sure!!! Round here seem to be awful for that kind of thing. In our last house we had a direct debit set up, after a year it cancelled itself (even though we were told it would just keep going until we cancelled it) and we didn't notice so missed ONE MONTH of council tax and we were sent a court date!!!

Ooo ducky what a shite day your having :hugs:

Hope you some luck with the council tomorrow


Butterfly enjoy the film :D


----------



## ducky1502

Fair enough we haven't paid a months council tax but they haven't sent us anything about it so we were going to pay on friday but nooooooooooooo the crappy council decide to save on paper and not actually send us a bill in the first place but don't mind sending us a final demand! What do they do when people don't pay full stop? Cuz I swear whenever I miss any kind of payment within 24hrs I'm getting threats! What happens to the people who never pay anything?! :shrug:


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> Fair enough we haven't paid a months council tax but they haven't sent us anything about it so we were going to pay on friday but nooooooooooooo the crappy council decide to save on paper and not actually send us a bill in the first place but don't mind sending us a final demand! What do they do when people don't pay full stop? Cuz I swear whenever I miss any kind of payment within 24hrs I'm getting threats! What happens to the people who never pay anything?! :shrug:

No idea, but I'd of thought they'd of had to of sent a couple of letters asking for money before a final demand letter??


----------



## ducky1502

That's what I thought. Well if they have sent them then I have never received them. But as if they're going to believe that!!!


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> That's what I thought. Well if they have sent them then I have never received them. But as if they're going to believe that!!!

But surely if they normally send say 2 requests for payment, yes you might not get one but to not get both?


----------



## ducky1502

sammiwry said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. Well if they have sent them then I have never received them. But as if they're going to believe that!!!
> 
> But surely if they normally send say 2 requests for payment, yes you might not get one but to not get both?Click to expand...

Nope no letters :shrug: weird isn't it?! Ah well, all I can do is ring them and tell them the truth. I'm sure they will let me set up a direct debit. If not, maybe I'll cry and see where that gets me :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. Well if they have sent them then I have never received them. But as if they're going to believe that!!!
> 
> But surely if they normally send say 2 requests for payment, yes you might not get one but to not get both?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope no letters :shrug: weird isn't it?! Ah well, all I can do is ring them and tell them the truth. I'm sure they will let me set up a direct debit. If not, maybe I'll cry and see where that gets me :haha:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed itll be sorted without too much hassle tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

If it isn't sorted out easily tomorrow I'm sure all you ladies will hear ALL about it :haha: lucky you!


----------



## sammiwry

I'll be here to read it.


----------



## lozzy21

Im only an Elite cos i have no life lol.

2 days off now and only 6 shifts left at work


----------



## Mizze

Ducky hope you get it sorted

Sorry cant be more constructive brain appears to be mush this evening, 

Have been in bed since 5.3. Too early to sleep though! Anyone else's appetite in the evening suddenly non existent? I could eat for wales in the day (barring heartburn issues) but come 5ish I seem to lose interest. 

Am worrying DH but Im presuming its because my stomach is getting squished?

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Definately an emotional day today. i am a big ball of emotion today lol.


----------



## Mizze

Ducky I just cried bcos I didnt know what to have for tea! For heavens sake!

Mizze


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze said:


> Ducky hope you get it sorted
> 
> Sorry cant be more constructive brain appears to be mush this evening,
> 
> Have been in bed since 5.3. Too early to sleep though! Anyone else's appetite in the evening suddenly non existent? I could eat for wales in the day (barring heartburn issues) but come 5ish I seem to lose interest.
> 
> Am worrying DH but Im presuming its because my stomach is getting squished?
> 
> Mizze xx

Im the same, everything is starting to get realy squished up in there so theres not as much room.


----------



## xkirstyx

oh no ducky :( hope u can sort it out ok! x


----------



## ducky1502

Lozzy you are one of the elite! I bow down to you :haha:

Yeah I can't eat as much anymore :( which is good and bad lol. I love food and being full after half my meal is upsetting lol.

Thank you girls :flower: I hope I can get it sorted too, don't think my emotions could handle any stress from the council. It's good to know I'm not the only one who is getting all emotional. I'm ready to have my normal hormones back now, rather than my pregnant hormones!!!


----------



## lozzy21

My silly hormones caused me to cry at work because i was tired and wanted to go home a few weeks ago. I never cry lol expecialy not at work


----------



## ducky1502

pregnancy hormones suck ass!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Yep they do.

Im starting to feel realy huge now and this little buggers kicks are starting to hurt.

One thing thats bothering me is how it will work if im late since im due so close to christmas? Me going 14 days over would take us to new years eve


----------



## ducky1502

I asked my midwife yesterday about being induced becaused 14 days over takes me to xmas eve! She said that midwives generally don't like to make work for themselves right around big holidays. Most places in the country will induce you at 40+10. You go in that night and they start with the pessaries, drips etc so really nothing is going to happen until 40+11. She said that it is very unlikely that you would be booked in for a holiday.


----------



## lozzy21

:( I realy dont want to be induced cos that means i will have to go into hospital. If i do though there is no way im coming in on the night, il come in first thing but im not spending a night awake on the ward before i go into labour.


----------



## ducky1502

The usually give you your first pessary when you go in that night and then you have a nights sleep and then they check you again in the morning. But more often than not the first pessary isn't enough. Obviously it might be different in your area but generally most places do things in a similar way.


----------



## lozzy21

But i wouldent sleep on the ward:( so id end up being awake all night. 

I think ill be begging for a sweep on my due date


----------



## ducky1502

Tell me about it, me too!


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> Ok ladies - it's orange wednesday!! I'm off to pizza hut and then cinema.
> 
> Speak to you tomorrow
> 
> Have a nice evening :flower:


Hope you have a lovely time....:flower:


----------



## mrsbling

OMG you lot really can chat :haha: no wonder we have sooo many chat happy members - mind you I dont seem to post that often, and I seem to be in the chat happy gang too lol. 

Hope you are all feeling well :) 


I feel like the size of the world today (and look it too!!!) 

Ducky - I cant believe people are soooo rude! :growlmad:

Luckily I look younger than I am, otherwise I might be getting the 'you are leaving it a bit late' comments lol ;) .... as it is everyone keeps telling me I look ready to drop - even a lady who works at the Tesco local, who doesnt even know me :shrug:

OMG only 51 days to go!!!! I want to finish work earlier, but got to wait for Business Manager to approve it.


----------



## KellyC75

Good nite Girls....:sleep:

Im still suffering with sickness feeling, which I believe is digestion issues :cry: 

Honestly, this pregnancy is really affecting my insides....Didnt have all this with DS1&2 :dohh:

Ahhh, well...We are on the home straight now :happydance:


----------



## mrsbling

KellyC75 said:


> Good nite Girls....:sleep:
> 
> Im still suffering with sickness feeling, which I believe is digestion issues :cry:
> 
> Honestly, this pregnancy is really affecting my insides....Didnt have all this with DS1&2 :dohh:
> 
> Ahhh, well...We are on the home straight now :happydance:

Hope you feel a bit better soon Kelly - I think theres a few of us suffering from similar things at the moment - but theres only a few weeks left now really :)

Try and get lots of sleep :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

u girls saying you have gone off ur food, well me i cant stop eating! im the size of a house!!!!!! :( im sitting here munching on a bag of giant buttons and i have kfc for my tea! shocking!


----------



## mrsbling

xkirstyx said:


> u girls saying you have gone off ur food, well me i cant stop eating! im the size of a house!!!!!! :( im sitting here munching on a bag of giant buttons and i have kfc for my tea! shocking!

Ooh I want some buttons now :)

I am still loving my food, but it makes me feel sick every time I eat ...... but I dont give up that easily (I love my food at the moment) :winkwink:


----------



## xkirstyx

haha the buttons are all lozzys falt!!!!!!!! last week i think it was she said she had them and iv been craving them every since! thanks lozzy!!!!!


----------



## Xaviersmom

ducky1502 said:


> Secondly a VERY VERY drunk man came into the shop, slumped over the counter, pointed at my tummy and said 'you're definately pregnant' (well duh!) and then said 'that's what happens when you drink too much at parties!' cheeky bugger lol!

I would have given him a totally shocked look and said 'oh my god! is that what THAT is?!?!?' lol...


----------



## lozzy21

Kelly try having a cup of peppermint tea after you have eaten, its supposed to help with digestion.

Sorry girls:blush: Hope you enjoy your buttons


----------



## lozzy21

Im going to make such a bad mum, i nearly killed my hamster:dohh:


----------



## xkirstyx

lol omg lozzy what happend?


----------



## ducky1502

lozzy21 said:


> Im going to make such a bad mum, i nearly killed my hamster:dohh:

Just want to reassure you that you will be an AMAZING mum but I also want to :rofl: at how funny the sentence was!


----------



## xkirstyx

yeah lozzy u will be a fab mum :D xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

:( I officially hate teething!! Aimee has been up cryin for over an hour now n she's still now I'm furious coz Hubbys undermined me n taken her downstairs!!! He did it last time too so she is gonna expect to go play whenever she wakes!!! SO pissed off that her won't listen!


----------



## xkirstyx

awww poor aimee! hope she feels better soon xxx


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> Good nite Girls....:sleep:
> 
> Im still suffering with sickness feeling, which I believe is digestion issues :cry:
> 
> Honestly, this pregnancy is really affecting my insides....Didnt have all this with DS1&2 :dohh:
> 
> Ahhh, well...We are on the home straight now :happydance:

Oh yes, I do feel like that - too much gaviscon etc makes me feel sick. And im starting to retch again in the mornings. Thought that little joy of pregancy had stopped! :hugs: 



xkirstyx said:


> haha the buttons are all lozzys falt!!!!!!!! last week i think it was she said she had them and iv been craving them every since! thanks lozzy!!!!!

Mmmmmm buttons.... 



nikki-lou25 said:


> :( I officially hate teething!! Aimee has been up cryin for over an hour now n she's still now I'm furious coz Hubbys undermined me n taken her downstairs!!! He did it last time too so she is gonna expect to go play whenever she wakes!!! SO pissed off that her won't listen!

:hugs: Hope it gets better soon. 

Morning -rubbish night's sleep last night. :cry: Either I was up with the loo, baby was kicking me (I even dreamt she had kicked really hard in the bits of the night I managed to sleep through) or hubby was snoring (he has a cold) or I was too hot or couldnt get comfortable. Poor hubby had a rubbish night - he kept being woken up by a sleep deprived mental woman kicking him and yelling at him to *"turn over" * :) Oh well I made it into work early and will leave early I think. 
Bump was really sore this morning. Feels okay now though

Anyone else NOT had any braxton hicks at all? 

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

nikki-lou25 said:


> :( I officially hate teething!! Aimee has been up cryin for over an hour now n she's still now I'm furious coz Hubbys undermined me n taken her downstairs!!! He did it last time too so she is gonna expect to go play whenever she wakes!!! SO pissed off that her won't listen!

Have you tried ashton and parsons teething powder?
https://www.boots.com/en/Ashton-Parsons-Infant-Teething-Powders-20-pack_1674/

I've not used them myself but a lot of mums i knew when Wil was that age swore by them, much better than bonjela apparently.

And I know how you feel about yr hubby being a soft git and undermining you, my ex was always like that with Wil, still is unfortunately hence he tends to be a bit of a nightmare for the first day or so when he gets home from staying with his Dad! Thankfully it seems to be getting better/easier as he gets older!


Well the pregnancy hormones seem to be going all out to get me today! Took DS to school this morning, first day dropping him off at his new classroom and the routine has changed slightly in that we leave them in the playground with the teacher now instead of taking them into their classroom ourselves, and for some unknown reason this had me all upset and welling up! I felt like a right wally, I mean he's year 1 its not like I've only just started leaving him!
I just told DH and he laughed at me and called me sweet!!! Lol!


----------



## hopefully2

Morning all !
Sorry to hear about bad nights a few of you had. I'm pretty much awake since half five but think I am getting used to it now! Not sure if that's a good or bad thing??

Mizzie I haven't had any braxton hicks and only had one I can remember in last pregnancy.

So glad a few of you mentioned about going off food in the evening. I could eat like a horse at lunch time but come dinner time I could take or leave it. I am snacking a lot though !!


----------



## lozzy21

xkirstyx said:


> lol omg lozzy what happend?

I changed her water a few days ago and tuesday night she was making a realy funny noise, like she was gnawing on her water tube thingy but since my hampter is crazy i dident think anything of it. She was doing the same thing last night so i went and had a look and it looked like she was gnawing on her water thinngy. And then i realised that the water level hadent changed at all so i took her water bottle off and it turned out the little ball she has to move to get the water was stuck so she hadent had any water for nearly 48 hours:cry:



Mizze said:


> Anyone else NOT had any braxton hicks at all?
> 
> Mizze xx

I havent, allthough i read that every one has them every 20 mins all the way through there pregnancys its just some people dont feel them.



nikki-lou25 said:


> :( I officially hate teething!! Aimee has been up cryin for over an hour now n she's still now I'm furious coz Hubbys undermined me n taken her downstairs!!! He did it last time too so she is gonna expect to go play whenever she wakes!!! SO pissed off that her won't listen!

If hes taking her down he should be the one who gets up with her in the future when she decides she wants to play at 3am.


----------



## Pixxie

I went to my knitting club on Tuesday night, it was lovely, but I then managed to loose my keys and lock myself out of the house! :dohh: as OH was working away until Wednesday afternoon I had to spend the night at my dads and have been taught a valuable lesson about giving a spare set of keys to someone so this doesn't happen again! 

My dad said if I go the the pram shop with my step-mum this weekend then they will put the deposit down on my pram :happydance: He said he would have done it then and there but if he buys a £600 pram without her thinking it's her idea she will go mental :haha: The lady in the shop was trying to talk me into the most gorgeous pink and grey Silvercross, but if I'm being bought a £600 pram I expect to get at least a few kids through it, (much to my dad's horror!) 

Everything is really hard work all of a sudden, I can't pick stuff up off the floor, struggle to put my shoes on and need help getting up off the couch. I can't believe there is another 10 weeks to go, surely she can't get much bigger!?! :wacko: xxx


----------



## lozzy21

I woke up this morning in agony. Easily the worse pain iv been with in my life.

Gess what with, bloody cramp. Even breaking my leg wasent as painfull.

Wht made it worse was that i knew i just needed to wiggle my toes and it would go away but the muscle in my leg was that tightly contracted i couldent move my foot at all.

If labour is that bad i will just to say cope :dohh:


----------



## sammiwry

The latest tatty teddy murder scene:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/36a01b9d.jpg


----------



## sammiwry

Lozzy a year or two ago my brother woke up screaming in the night (he's 19 now so was quite a shock) with such bad cramp he couldn't move his leg. My mum had to massage it for him until it loosened off and he could wriggle his toes to relieve it himself.


----------



## xkirstyx

i got really bad leg cramp when preg with jack, i would wake up screaming and in tears, its not happend in this pregnancy so far but knowing my luck it will happen 2night!


----------



## lozzy21

It was bloody agony, im glad OH had allready left for work he would have freaked out


----------



## hopefully2

Exact same thing happened me the other night and I was like a beached whale trying to jump out of the bed and sort it out!!!
I think labour is a much more manageable and slow building pain than that. It's the sudden onset of that extreme cramp that frightens the bejazus out of me!!


----------



## Nessicle

Morning gals! 

Lozzy I saw your status how horrid! I must admit I've not had any cramp just restless legs! 

Sammi - naughty Roxy!! What a mess! 

I'm feeling so tired now no matter how many hours in a row I get undisturbed (usually around 2-3 hours) and have started feeling sick :( think it must be because of Ava and my uterus pushing up to my tummy now. Was reading people's posts about losing their appetite on an evening and i feel the same - I just feel so swollen and bloated and like I have no room for my lungs let alone dinner! I only eat really small portions now otherwise I end up feeling ill :( 

Felt sick all last night and woke up feeling sick today boo! 

I'm starting to feel really panicky getting the bus too because there are so many virussed people on there at the moment! Was horrenodus having a cold last month and not being able to take anything so starting to feel scared I'm going to get ill again! 

OMG I nearly choked last night too, some water went down the wrong hole and OH was slamming on my back cos I couldnt breath and cos my tummy was so sore and tight I couldnt cough properly to get my breath back! Eeek! My worst fear is choking!


----------



## cho

morning ladies, sammiery loving the pic gave me a giggle :)

My mw app went well, my blood pressure has gone up thankfully.
im measuring 32 weeks so just over a week, but thats fine.
she wrote on my notes that baby is at brim so closed to engaged :)
I have quickly gone through the last few pages but its too long lol.
My mum is driving me insane already! Not only that i cant afford to feed her ect as well as my family!
she is staying at her eunts at the weekend thank god so got to try not to argue for one more night (deep breathe) lol
she will be back after though :(
Hope everyones ok, anouska you have a great bump


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Sammi love the tatty teddy murder scene! 
Glad midwife went well Charlotte :)
Poor you Ness, i was laughing at my OH yesterday, and that really hurt my bump :(
I think ive got over the cramp bit now, but i got it for a few weeks :(


----------



## sammiwry

Glad it's given people some laughs! As soon as I clean one scene up she starts another scene :-( how much fluff does his head contain?!


----------



## mummyclo

Take the fluff out of him! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> morning ladies, sammiery loving the pic gave me a giggle :)
> 
> My mw app went well, my blood pressure has gone up thankfully.
> im measuring 32 weeks so just over a week, but thats fine.
> she wrote on my notes that baby is at brim so closed to engaged :)
> I have quickly gone through the last few pages but its too long lol.
> My mum is driving me insane already! Not only that i cant afford to feed her ect as well as my family!
> she is staying at her eunts at the weekend thank god so got to try not to argue for one more night (deep breathe) lol
> she will be back after though :(
> Hope everyones ok, anouska you have a great bump

yay glad all went well at the mw! Ava is still transverse lol and 30 weeks tomorrow! In a way I kinda hope she doesnt turn would be nice to have a set date for her arrival :haha: but either way I don't care how I have to give birth long as she gets here safe (and a little early hopefully!) 

Oh sorry you're having a rough time with your mum I cant believe she's not given you any money towards food!! x



mummyclo said:


> :rofl: Sammi love the tatty teddy murder scene!
> Glad midwife went well Charlotte :)
> Poor you Ness, i was laughing at my OH yesterday, and that really hurt my bump :(
> I think ive got over the cramp bit now, but i got it for a few weeks :(

lol it was well scary Chloe! had a right achy bump all night! I've started getting shooting pains up the sides now in what feels like my muscles suppose it's just all the strain placed on them at this stage! Walking round at lunchtime has become a no-no because I end up feeling so sore at the end of the day :( 



sammiwry said:


> Glad it's given people some laughs! As soon as I clean one scene up she starts another scene :-( how much fluff does his head contain?!

Oh gosh we can't leave Ambrose alone anywhere with toilet roll or kitchen roll. It looks like a snow scene if we come back in because he shreds the roll completely in the space of about 3 minutes!


----------



## Nessicle

Just ordered my Graco car seat base for the car - OH got a £10 off voucher for Argos because his dad bought him a shed for his birthday (if I hear one more thing about that bloody shed....) so I got it for £24 plus delivery! :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

Wow that sounds like a good deal Ness! :)


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Just ordered my Graco car seat base for the car - OH got a £10 off voucher for Argos because his dad bought him a shed for his birthday (if I hear one more thing about that bloody shed....) so I got it for £24 plus delivery! :happydance:

Wooo :D 

Trouble is his nose is all wet and slimey so really don't want to fish it all out :blush:

Ness, Rox used to come in the bathroom and pull off toilet roll and bring it downstairs as a present :S


----------



## ducky1502

My dog used to take our post from the door step, take it outside and rip it up. He's also had MANY fun times with toilets rolls and kitchen rolls. Pets can be such buggers lol.

For those of you who read my whinging about council tax I spoke to them earlier and technically it's MY fault for not receiving any letters :shrug: but if we pay up to date we can pay the rest by installments. That's £285 quid though! Better than £850 though I guess. Just text OH telling him the 'good' news. Dread to think what he's going to reply saying.


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> lol omg lozzy what happend?
> 
> I changed her water a few days ago and tuesday night she was making a realy funny noise, like she was gnawing on her water tube thingy but since my hampter is crazy i dident think anything of it. She was doing the same thing last night so i went and had a look and it looked like she was gnawing on her water thinngy. And then i realised that the water level hadent changed at all so i took her water bottle off and it turned out the little ball she has to move to get the water was stuck *so she hadent had any water for nearly 48 hours*
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else NOT had any braxton hicks at all?
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...
> 
> I havent, allthough i read that every one has them every 20 mins all the way through there pregnancys its just some people dont feel them.Click to expand...

Aw Lozzy! 



Pixxie said:


> Everything is really hard work all of a sudden, I can't pick stuff up off the floor, struggle to put my shoes on and need help getting up off the couch. I can't believe there is another 10 weeks to go, surely she can't get much bigger!?! :wacko: xxx

Oh I am exactly the same - how are we supposed to do this for another 10 or more weeks! Yikes



c.holdway said:


> morning ladies, sammiery loving the pic gave me a giggle :)
> 
> My mw app went well, my blood pressure has gone up thankfully.
> im measuring 32 weeks so just over a week, but thats fine.
> she wrote on my notes that baby is at brim so closed to engaged :)
> I have quickly gone through the last few pages but its too long lol.
> My mum is driving me insane already! Not only that i cant afford to feed her ect as well as my family!
> she is staying at her eunts at the weekend thank god so got to try not to argue for one more night (deep breathe) lol
> she will be back after though :(
> Hope everyones ok, anouska you have a great bump

Deep breaths Charlotte - you can cope. :hugs:

Ness losing out appetite seems fairly common - am not too worried I was eating too much crap as it was. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

ducky1502 said:


> My dog used to take our post from the door step, take it outside and rip it up. He's also had MANY fun times with toilets rolls and kitchen rolls. Pets can be such buggers lol.
> 
> For those of you who read my whinging about council tax I spoke to them earlier and technically it's MY fault for not receiving any letters :shrug: but if we pay up to date we can pay the rest by installments. That's £285 quid though! Better than £850 though I guess. Just text OH telling him the 'good' news. Dread to think what he's going to reply saying.

Ah yes - your fault - obviously! :growlmad:

Well as you say £285 is better than £850 - council's will nearly always allow you a payment plan. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Charlotte glad ur apt went well! Just breath slowly through the next day or so till shes gone lol!

Sammi that made me laugh! Every bed we have bought for my dog he has destoyd and i would come home to find it in shreds and fluff everywhere!!!

Just made some strawberry cheesecake muffins with Jake, cant wait to see what they taste like!!! Yum!


----------



## cho

mmm kerri they saound great make sure you let me know how they turn out and share a recipe :)


----------



## Mizze

Ooh yum Kerri -they sound lovely.

Am munching an apple - its my vain attempt to be healthy considering ive eaten half a pack of peanuts, a fontant fancy and a jaffa cake this morning as well as my branflake brekkie. 

Mizze x


----------



## ducky1502

Uh oh! OH rang me absolutely furious that they're demanding that much by the end of tomorrow. We can pay it but he cannot stand anyone getting the better of him. He demanded their number and our account number so he could talk to them...... Makes me feel really guilty. I know it's not my fault, but I feel like it is lol. I feel like it's ME who's made him so cross and that I could have done something to prevent it. I even text him saying sorry lol, god knows why!


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh bless you zoe, ur oh will know its not ur fault! He might be thinking they have taken the mick out of you for demanding that amount, hopefully he can get it down or at least give you a bit longer to pay it!!

Im still waitng for our cakes to cool but they look amazing!! Not sure there will be any left to share wit the family later and there are 12 of them :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

mmmmmmm kerrie they sound good.

I can't make cakes and stuff very often, because it's only me and OH at home and he's usually at work so if I make anything then I end up eating all of it or throwing loads away.


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrieann said:


> Oh bless you zoe, ur oh will know its not ur fault! He might be thinking they have taken the mick out of you for demanding that amount, hopefully he can get it down or at least give you a bit longer to pay it!!
> 
> Im still waitng for our cakes to cool but they look amazing!! Not sure there will be any left to share wit the family later and there are 12 of them :haha:

I actually thought they were being generous by only asking for that much and then allowing us to pay the rest by direct debit every month :shrug: To be honest I think they could have told me that we didn't have to pay any council tax for the next ten years and he still would have wanted to ring them and get an even better deal lol. That's just my lovel OH for ya :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Charlotte heres the recipe:

12oz plain flour
1 & 1/2 tbsp of baking powder
5oz caster sugar
1/2 tsp salt
2 eggs
9oz milk
3 oz butter

for the filling:
6oz half fat soft cheese
3tbsp of caster sugar
6 small strawberries halved

pre heat oven to 200 degrees, line a muffin tin with 12 muffin cases.

sift the flour and baking powder in to a large bowl, then stir in the sugar and salt.

beat the eggs and milk together in a jug, then stir in the butter and add mixture to the dry mixture to make a loose, slightly lumpy texture. DO NOT over mix or the muffins will be too tough!

mix together the soft cheese and sugar into a bowl for the filling. Half fill the muffin cases with the muffin mixture and then push a strawberry into the middle of each one. Then top with a teaspoon of the sweet cheese mixture on each one, then spoon over the remaining muffin mixture to cover and fill the cases.

Bale for 15 mins unitl well risen and golden brown on top, remove from tray and leave to cool completely on a wire rack!! Simples!!  Let me know if you make them and how they turn out!

Just had 2 hehe, they are yummy!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Ducky you could always half the mixture of whatever you want to make and half the ingredients so you only make a few!!


----------



## mummyclo

How is it possible to get 2 colds in 2 weeks??!! Grrrrr
Not impressed :(


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrieann said:


> Ducky you could always half the mixture of whatever you want to make and half the ingredients so you only make a few!!

Don't go giving me ideas! Are you trying to fatten me up?! :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha: maybe...:blush: :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

I swear when I started getting ready it looked cold and grey out, now all of a sudden it's blazing sunshine..... well I refuse to change! It takes me too long to find stuff that still fits as it is.


----------



## cho

OMG i cant stop eating im going to be massive at the end:cry:
Im going to make some scones later, just to fatten myself up more:cry::blush::dohh:


----------



## mummyclo

:( I wish i had the energy to get up and eat :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> Wow that sounds like a good deal Ness! :)

I know! way cheaper than the Isofix! Plus if I was on my own taking the car seat in and out of the car would be a nightmare as I don't think I'd put it back in properly lol 



sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Just ordered my Graco car seat base for the car - OH got a £10 off voucher for Argos because his dad bought him a shed for his birthday (if I hear one more thing about that bloody shed....) so I got it for £24 plus delivery! :happydance:
> 
> Wooo :D
> 
> 
> Ness, Rox used to come in the bathroom and pull off toilet roll and bring it downstairs as a present :SClick to expand...

ha ha ha bless her! Ambrose drags all my clothes off the airing racks and trails them in the room - thing is he's tiny! He used to trot round the house with my slipper in his mouth or a my sock. Never OH's always mine! 

He's like a dog I swear! 



ducky1502 said:


> My dog used to take our post from the door step, take it outside and rip it up. He's also had MANY fun times with toilets rolls and kitchen rolls. Pets can be such buggers lol.
> 
> For those of you who read my whinging about council tax I spoke to them earlier and technically it's MY fault for not receiving any letters :shrug: but if we pay up to date we can pay the rest by installments. That's £285 quid though! Better than £850 though I guess. Just text OH telling him the 'good' news. Dread to think what he's going to reply saying.




ducky1502 said:


> Uh oh! OH rang me absolutely furious that they're demanding that much by the end of tomorrow. We can pay it but he cannot stand anyone getting the better of him. He demanded their number and our account number so he could talk to them...... Makes me feel really guilty. I know it's not my fault, but I feel like it is lol. I feel like it's ME who's made him so cross and that I could have done something to prevent it. I even text him saying sorry lol, god knows why!

I dont think he was furious with you hun just the situation it's really frustrating. What pisses me off about councils and HMRC is they're quick off the mark if you're a little behind or there's a missed payment etc but if they owe you money or a service (ahem the bin situation earlier this year??!)they're never quick to pay you back!!


----------



## spencerbear

Hi everyone

Those cakes sound lovely kerrie, might just have to get becca to help me make some.

Hope everyone is ok? And hope you fel better soon chloe

Im having a lazy day today, but havent eaten loads this morning. I have had cereal, bacon sandwich, apple,grapes and cheese and just about to watch true blood with a bar of galaxy caramel. By about 4 tonight i wont anything fr the rest of the evenng and struggle to even fit a drink in.

I have just got a great deal on my car seat. Its £115 to buy normally but got it brand new from an ebay shop for £60, so really happy despite now being broke again lol


----------



## Nessicle

so I really fancied some chips and curry sauce from a chippy but the chip shop is too far away for me to walk to so I was thrilled when I realised there's a chip shop round the corner from where i work :happydance: 

Got my coat on walked down....bloody shut down hasnt it?!! Grrr!! 

Ended up sitting in BHS cafe with barely warm chips and gravy :( still hungry but all there is in the tuck shop at work is sweets and chocolate and crisps and I'm eating way too much crap right now!


----------



## Nessicle

spencerbear said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Those cakes sound lovely kerrie, might just have to get becca to help me make some.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok? And hope you fel better soon chloe
> 
> Im having a lazy day today, but havent eaten loads this morning. I have had cereal, bacon sandwich, apple,grapes and cheese and just about to watch true blood with a bar of galaxy caramel. By about 4 tonight i wont anything fr the rest of the evenng and struggle to even fit a drink in.
> 
> I have just got a great deal on my car seat. Its £115 to buy normally but got it brand new from an ebay shop for £60, so really happy despite now being broke again lol

Ooooh that food all sounds yummy!! I've had a bowl of cornflakes and a plate of crappy BHS chips and gravy all day :( 

That's a good deal on your car seat! I got mine with my pram to match saving us £100! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh im hungry now, but cba to make anything and eating with a sore throte sucks :(


----------



## hopefully2

Just about to read back girls and catch up but just so you don't think you have a crazy stalker I added any b and b friends of friends I recognised onone of wilsmums posts. Hope that's ok. I'm Denise slit makes sense when you see it x


----------



## - Butterfly -

hopefully2 said:


> Morning all !
> Sorry to hear about bad nights a few of you had. I'm pretty much awake since half five but think I am getting used to it now! Not sure if that's a good or bad thing??
> 
> Mizzie I haven't had any braxton hicks and only had one I can remember in last pregnancy.
> 
> So glad a few of you mentioned about going off food in the evening. I could eat like a horse at lunch time but come dinner time I could take or leave it. I am snacking a lot though !!

 I don't think I've had any braxton hicks either :shrug:



Pixxie said:


> I went to my knitting club on Tuesday night, it was lovely, but I then managed to loose my keys and lock myself out of the house! :dohh: as OH was working away until Wednesday afternoon I had to spend the night at my dads and have been taught a valuable lesson about giving a spare set of keys to someone so this doesn't happen again!
> 
> My dad said if I go the the pram shop with my step-mum this weekend then they will put the deposit down on my pram :happydance: He said he would have done it then and there but if he buys a £600 pram without her thinking it's her idea she will go mental :haha: The lady in the shop was trying to talk me into the most gorgeous pink and grey Silvercross, but if I'm being bought a £600 pram I expect to get at least a few kids through it, (much to my dad's horror!)
> 
> Everything is really hard work all of a sudden, I can't pick stuff up off the floor, struggle to put my shoes on and need help getting up off the couch. I can't believe there is another 10 weeks to go, surely she can't get much bigger!?! :wacko: xxx

 Glad you went to the knitting club - did you have a good time? Sorry you lost your keys though :dohh:



lozzy21 said:


> I woke up this morning in agony. Easily the worse pain iv been with in my life.
> 
> Gess what with, bloody cramp. Even breaking my leg wasent as painfull.
> 
> Wht made it worse was that i knew i just needed to wiggle my toes and it would go away but the muscle in my leg was that tightly contracted i couldent move my foot at all.
> 
> If labour is that bad i will just to say cope :dohh:

 oh poor you - crap is just awful :hugs:



sammiwry said:


> Lozzy a year or two ago my brother woke up screaming in the night (he's 19 now so was quite a shock) with such bad cramp he couldn't move his leg. My mum had to massage it for him until it loosened off and he could wriggle his toes to relieve it himself.

 I had to do that to my sister when she lived with us. I could hear her screaming my name and I thought someone was murdering her :dohh:



Nessicle said:


> Morning gals!
> 
> Lozzy I saw your status how horrid! I must admit I've not had any cramp just restless legs!
> 
> Sammi - naughty Roxy!! What a mess!
> 
> I'm feeling so tired now no matter how many hours in a row I get undisturbed (usually around 2-3 hours) and have started feeling sick :( think it must be because of Ava and my uterus pushing up to my tummy now. Was reading people's posts about losing their appetite on an evening and i feel the same - I just feel so swollen and bloated and like I have no room for my lungs let alone dinner! I only eat really small portions now otherwise I end up feeling ill :(
> 
> Felt sick all last night and woke up feeling sick today boo!
> 
> I'm starting to feel really panicky getting the bus too because there are so many virussed people on there at the moment! Was horrenodus having a cold last month and not being able to take anything so starting to feel scared I'm going to get ill again!
> 
> OMG I nearly choked last night too, some water went down the wrong hole and OH was slamming on my back cos I couldnt breath and cos my tummy was so sore and tight I couldnt cough properly to get my breath back! Eeek! My worst fear is choking!

 oh I choked on my brekky the other morning and got out of breath - it was frightening. Hope you're ok now :hugs:



c.holdway said:


> morning ladies, sammiery loving the pic gave me a giggle :)
> 
> My mw app went well, my blood pressure has gone up thankfully.
> im measuring 32 weeks so just over a week, but thats fine.
> she wrote on my notes that baby is at brim so closed to engaged :)
> I have quickly gone through the last few pages but its too long lol.
> My mum is driving me insane already! Not only that i cant afford to feed her ect as well as my family!
> she is staying at her eunts at the weekend thank god so got to try not to argue for one more night (deep breathe) lol
> she will be back after though :(
> Hope everyones ok, anouska you have a great bump

 Glad your appointment went well. :thumbup:



Nessicle said:


> Just ordered my Graco car seat base for the car - OH got a £10 off voucher for Argos because his dad bought him a shed for his birthday (if I hear one more thing about that bloody shed....) so I got it for £24 plus delivery! :happydance:

 Great bargain! :thumbup:



ducky1502 said:


> My dog used to take our post from the door step, take it outside and rip it up. He's also had MANY fun times with toilets rolls and kitchen rolls. Pets can be such buggers lol.
> 
> For those of you who read my whinging about council tax I spoke to them earlier and technically it's MY fault for not receiving any letters :shrug: but if we pay up to date we can pay the rest by installments. That's £285 quid though! Better than £850 though I guess. Just text OH telling him the 'good' news. Dread to think what he's going to reply saying.

 How can it be your fault - god it's infuriating!!



ducky1502 said:


> Uh oh! OH rang me absolutely furious that they're demanding that much by the end of tomorrow. We can pay it but he cannot stand anyone getting the better of him. He demanded their number and our account number so he could talk to them...... Makes me feel really guilty. I know it's not my fault, but I feel like it is lol. I feel like it's ME who's made him so cross and that I could have done something to prevent it. I even text him saying sorry lol, god knows why!

 I wish my DH was assertive like that - he likes to moan but expects me to deal with stuff like that!! :growlmad:



ducky1502 said:


> I swear when I started getting ready it looked cold and grey out, now all of a sudden it's blazing sunshine..... well I refuse to change! It takes me too long to find stuff that still fits as it is.

 Yes it's lovely out there now and I really need to get my washing out on the line :dohh:



mummyclo said:


> Ugh im hungry now, but cba to make anything and eating with a sore throte sucks :(

 aahh Chloe - hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Just quickly girls but already posted on fb but for those of u not on there spar have nutella for £1 atm - 1 week only so best be quick!!!

Also when u were talking about cats & dogs witht he toilet roll well I have a pic somewhere of DS with a whole roll of loo roll wrapped round him!!!! DH and I were in bed still and had left DS to watch tv in the living room on his own and this is the scene we found when we got up!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00035.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 7









DSC00036.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## - Butterfly -

Anouska - he looks like he's had fun!! :rofl:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl:


----------



## hopefully2

Love that pic..... Can't stop laughing!!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

lozzy21 said:


> I woke up this morning in agony. Easily the worse pain iv been with in my life.
> 
> Gess what with, bloody cramp. Even breaking my leg wasent as painfull.
> 
> Wht made it worse was that i knew i just needed to wiggle my toes and it would go away but the muscle in my leg was that tightly contracted i couldent move my foot at all.
> 
> If labour is that bad i will just to say cope :dohh:

Cramp is vile!!! I got it in labour n it hurt more than contractions at one point! Midwife sent hubby for bananas (think it's potassium) to try ease it! Hope u don't get it again hun!


----------



## Kerrieann

anouska thats so funny!!! Jake normally unrolls it all into the tiolet lol, its sooo annoying but still end up laughing :rofl: Right ive eaten 4 of my cakes now, i need to stop :blush: im taking the rest round mil's so i dont eat anymore!!


----------



## Nessicle

lol Anouska what a little monkey!! he he!! 

I've accepted your friend request Denise! :)


----------



## spencerbear

Im not sure who is worse today....Becca has been a right madam refusing everything offered or said. Then the puppy has been nipping my toes all day cause she isnt wanting to play with him.

Cant wait till they both go to bed, think its just one of those days


----------



## - Butterfly -

spencerbear said:


> Im not sure who is worse today....Becca has been a right madam refusing everything offered or said. Then the puppy has been nipping my toes all day cause she isnt wanting to play with him.
> 
> Cant wait till they both go to bed, think its just one of those days

:hugs:


----------



## cho

just thought, you girls must think i live in my pj's, well i kinda do, but i do get dressed in morning but get straight into jimjams in afternoon :)


----------



## Nessicle

lookin awesome charlotte! I took a looking down bump piccie too and I can tell your bubs is laid right because of the shape - mine is sorta squared most of the time cos of her butt and shoulders stuck out! xx


----------



## mummyclo

I wear my pjs all day sometimes :blush:
:)


----------



## Nessicle

Here's my (almost) 30 week bump piccie, took one from all angles this time! 

Ignore the intense shine of my stomach lol I'd just moisturised :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

wanted to share this website with you 

https://www.precious-memories.co.uk/Frames-Mounts-Baby-Hand-Foot-Casts.html

looks awesome! Might have to get something like this for Ava!!


----------



## mummyclo

LOvely perfect bumps ladies :)


----------



## sammiwry

Loving the bumps everyone!

Ness, I want to do something like that when Madden is born as a momento of how small he once was


----------



## nikki-lou25

Not a stretch Mark in sight either!! Love the bump pics!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> lookin awesome charlotte! I took a looking down bump piccie too and I can tell your bubs is laid right because of the shape - mine is sorta squared most of the time cos of her butt and shoulders stuck out! xx

 Gorgeous bumps ladies. Mine's the same looking down Ness cos Rosie is transverse!! :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Sammi it's an ace idea isnt it? I really like the all mounts and the tiny feet necklace! The wooden 3d mounts are £25 soooo have to do that! 

Aw thanks guys! Nikki I've managed to escape them so far but still time yet - I slather my cream on religiously 3 times a day but tbh I'm not prone to them anyway and mum never got any with all four of us think its cos our skin is sooo oily it's got good elasticity ha ha!

xx


----------



## mummyclo

It is funny when you can see bits and bobs sticking out! 
Ive started to notice that more than kicks, i get pushes and wriggles! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> lookin awesome charlotte! I took a looking down bump piccie too and I can tell your bubs is laid right because of the shape - mine is sorta squared most of the time cos of her butt and shoulders stuck out! xx
> 
> Gorgeous bumps ladies. Mine's the same looking down Ness cos Rosie is transverse!! :hugs:Click to expand...

weird isnt it?! Its like it's flat along the front and a point at each side - actually that one I took this morning doesnt look too bad usually it's much more square ha ha.

In a weird way I kinda hope she stays transverse or breech so I can have a c-sec lol :blush: to know the date she'd be here would be awesome :haha:

I really don't want to go over either with it being so close to xmas and want her to be born in 2010 - I know you can't pick and choose these things but I'm getting kinda worried!xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've never taken one from the top, I think I will  my stretch marks have started to reappearing tho n I hate them!

Ok so tmi but my discharge has gone a bit weird n I feel sore not really itchy tho? Wonderin if it's thrush?


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> It is funny when you can see bits and bobs sticking out!
> Ive started to notice that more than kicks, i get pushes and wriggles! :haha:

me too - I don't really get kicks as such now, more elbowed, pushed and shoved :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

nikki-lou25 said:


> I've never taken one from the top, I think I will  my stretch marks have started to reappearing tho n I hate them!
> 
> Ok so tmi but my discharge has gone a bit weird n I feel sore not really itchy tho? Wonderin if it's thrush?

oooh don't worry about that - do it do it!! 

Hmmm I've noticed a change in my discharge but it's become more creamy and whitish than watery like it was before. I think you can get thrush though without the itchiness??

Do you think it might be your underwear or detergent that could be causing it??


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> lookin awesome charlotte! I took a looking down bump piccie too and I can tell your bubs is laid right because of the shape - mine is sorta squared most of the time cos of her butt and shoulders stuck out! xx
> 
> Gorgeous bumps ladies. Mine's the same looking down Ness cos Rosie is transverse!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> weird isnt it?! Its like it's flat along the front and a point at each side - actually that one I took this morning doesnt look too bad usually it's much more square ha ha.
> 
> In a weird way I kinda hope she stays transverse or breech so I can have a c-sec lol :blush: to know the date she'd be here would be awesome :haha:
> 
> I really don't want to go over either with it being so close to xmas and want her to be born in 2010 - I know you can't pick and choose these things but I'm getting kinda worried!xxClick to expand...

 You share my thoughts exactly - difference for me is that I've had c section before so 'should' be given the option. Will see in 5 weeks when I have my consultant appointment . . . obviously if Rosie stays breech/transverse then they have to let me have a c section!


----------



## - Butterfly -

nikki-lou25 said:


> I've never taken one from the top, I think I will  my stretch marks have started to reappearing tho n I hate them!
> 
> Ok so tmi but my discharge has gone a bit weird n I feel sore not really itchy tho? Wonderin if it's thrush?

 it could be thrush :shrug: Mine has gone weird too - very dry and sore :shrug:


----------



## xkirstyx

nikki sounds like it might be thrush starting, i got it really bad this stage in pregnancy with jack im praying i dont get anything like that again :(


----------



## xkirstyx

i just had a good laugh looking through fb i think everone i have from on here all said something about food! thanks for making me hungry!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Just got back from spending the afternoon with my friends and their kids and had to pop to the shops on the way home. I feel so weird, I feel really drained and kind of like a zombie lol. 

Hope you're all feeling well :flower:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I think it's coz I've been either constantly wearing liners to feel fresh or the new fabric softener? Deffo not itchy but really tender?? 

I'm knackered!! Hope this child of mine sleeps tonight!


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> You share my thoughts exactly - difference for me is that I've had c section before so 'should' be given the option. Will see in 5 weeks when I have my consultant appointment . . . obviously if Rosie stays breech/transverse then they have to let me have a c section!

yeah you should be given the option then - jealous moi?! :haha: 

I know its a major op but I think if I could choose like you can in places like South Africa (85% c-sec rate!) then I'd definitely have one. 

But I mean either way as long as she arrives safely ultimately I dont care how she gets here I'll grateful either way. Lets hope Ava and Rosie stay breech/tranverse :haha: xx


----------



## Nessicle

nikki-lou25 said:


> I think it's coz I've been either constantly wearing liners to feel fresh or the new fabric softener? Deffo not itchy but really tender??
> 
> I'm knackered!! Hope this child of mine sleeps tonight!

could be liners then hun! I've been wearing liners everyday and I get a bit "chafey" down there lol xx


----------



## mummyclo

I hate having to wear a liner all the time! But there is no other way!
It does get a bit chafey :haha:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Csection is like my worst nightmare! I wouldn't judge anyone who had one but personally the thought terrifies me!


----------



## mummyclo

Well im off to bed ladies coz im pooped :sleep:
Nighty night 
xx


----------



## mummyclo

nikki-lou25 said:


> Csection is like my worst nightmare! I wouldn't judge anyone who had one but personally the thought terrifies me!

Me too :cry:
I couldn't even look in the teatre room when i had the hospital tour :(


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> You share my thoughts exactly - difference for me is that I've had c section before so 'should' be given the option. Will see in 5 weeks when I have my consultant appointment . . . obviously if Rosie stays breech/transverse then they have to let me have a c section!
> 
> yeah you should be given the option then - jealous moi?! :haha:
> 
> I know its a major op but I think if I could choose like you can in places like South Africa (85% c-sec rate!) then I'd definitely have one.
> 
> But I mean either way as long as she arrives safely ultimately I dont care how she gets here I'll grateful either way. Lets hope Ava and Rosie stay breech/tranverse :haha: xxClick to expand...

 yeah let's hope so :thumbup: I still think I'll have to battle a bit if Rosie turns head down :blush: The thing is I would be happy to go natural if she came early - I would love to have a natural birth but I just don't want her being born so close to xmas or even go over and it be after xmas :shrug::blush:



mummyclo said:


> I hate having to wear a liner all the time! But there is no other way!
> It does get a bit chafey :haha:

 I have to get DH to shave 'down there' and that stops the liners from chaffing so much :winkwink:


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> Well im off to bed ladies coz im pooped :sleep:
> Nighty night
> xx

 Night night Chloe x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Night Chloe!! Oh how i wish I could follow suit!

Aimees sat washin her dollys face with a wipe! Soo cute


----------



## xkirstyx

nikki prob is just from wearing pad all the time then hun x

night chloe xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

that pic was taken 3 years ago - wasn't impressed at the time but looking back it was pretty funny!!!! Thankfully he's grown out of those sorts of escapades now! Although he does on occassion use almost a whole roll when wiping his bum!!!!


Bumps are looking fantastic ladies! Will had to do a down looking one next week!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Sammi it's an ace idea isnt it? I really like the all mounts and the tiny feet necklace! The wooden 3d mounts are £25 soooo have to do that!
> 
> xx

Especially at there prices yes!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey ladies

I'm signing off for the evening. Hoping to go to Asda baby event with DH.

Have a nice evening. :flower:


----------



## sammiwry

Enjoy! I don't even know where my closest Asda is :S


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ooh I forgot about the baby event, I should go n get some bits & pieces!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ooh n who mentioned the nipple correctors on home bargains!? I got one yesterday, bargain! It works fab too! I couldn't resist seein if it worked! It's gone away with my lansinoh n breastfeedin stuff


----------



## mrsbling

Evening Ladies :wave:

Does anyone else always feel hot? Everyone at work thinks it very amusing that I always want the air conditioning on full blast, and they all want the heating on!!!!

Even our HR director (hes in his late 50's) came in today and thought it was odd that the AC was on as he was doing an international energy saving day), but after I explained it was for the pregnant lady in the corner (me lol), and that if he was to check my temperature he would see what I meant - although I did say it probably wouldnt be PC to do that :haha: - he got a bit embarressed and left me to it......to the amusement of all of my staff :) 

I really need to take ice lollies to work to try and cool me down - crazy considering it is October :wacko: lol x


----------



## cho

nikki-lou25 said:


> Csection is like my worst nightmare! I wouldn't judge anyone who had one but personally the thought terrifies me!

me too!!! and the thought of the healing time after :wacko:


WILSMUM said:


> that pic was taken 3 years ago - wasn't impressed at the time but looking back it was pretty funny!!!! Thankfully he's grown out of those sorts of escapades now! Although he does on occassion use almost a whole roll when wiping his bum!!!!
> 
> 
> Bumps are looking fantastic ladies! Will had to do a down looking one next week!!!

Ahh he looked really sweet, Bradley has done this too, but just around the bathroom, also likes to put a whole toilet roll down the loo too!


mrsbling said:


> Evening Ladies :wave:
> 
> Does anyone else always feel hot? Everyone at work thinks it very amusing that I always want the air conditioning on full blast, and they all want the heating on!!!!
> 
> Even our HR director (hes in his late 50's) came in today and thought it was odd that the AC was on as he was doing an international energy saving day), but after I explained it was for the pregnant lady in the corner (me lol), and that if he was to check my temperature he would see what I meant - although I did say it probably wouldnt be PC to do that :haha: - he got a bit embarressed and left me to it......to the amusement of all of my staff :)
> 
> I really need to take ice lollies to work to try and cool me down - crazy considering it is October :wacko: lol x

I am hot all the time, and wjhere i have carpal tunnel my hands boil constant which makes the rest of me hot :nope:


----------



## sammiwry

mrsbling said:


> Evening Ladies :wave:
> 
> Does anyone else always feel hot? Everyone at work thinks it very amusing that I always want the air conditioning on full blast, and they all want the heating on!!!!
> 
> Even our HR director (hes in his late 50's) came in today and thought it was odd that the AC was on as he was doing an international energy saving day), but after I explained it was for the pregnant lady in the corner (me lol), and that if he was to check my temperature he would see what I meant - although I did say it probably wouldnt be PC to do that :haha: - he got a bit embarressed and left me to it......to the amusement of all of my staff :)
> 
> I really need to take ice lollies to work to try and cool me down - crazy considering it is October :wacko: lol x


Was rather warm today wasnt it?! Even walking rox out on the open farmers field I was quite toasty with my hoody on


----------



## mrsbling

sammiwry said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> Evening Ladies :wave:
> 
> Does anyone else always feel hot? Everyone at work thinks it very amusing that I always want the air conditioning on full blast, and they all want the heating on!!!!
> 
> Even our HR director (hes in his late 50's) came in today and thought it was odd that the AC was on as he was doing an international energy saving day), but after I explained it was for the pregnant lady in the corner (me lol), and that if he was to check my temperature he would see what I meant - although I did say it probably wouldnt be PC to do that :haha: - he got a bit embarressed and left me to it......to the amusement of all of my staff :)
> 
> I really need to take ice lollies to work to try and cool me down - crazy considering it is October :wacko: lol x
> 
> 
> Was rather warm today wasnt it?! Even walking rox out on the open farmers field I was quite toasty with my hoody onClick to expand...

I know - my DH wants the heating on as soon as he gets home from work, and I am walking round in a Tshirt moaning how hot it is, even when its raining outside :) ...... and i am normally the one thats freezing cold too, so the winter weather is going to be a total shock to me once LO is here :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

mrsbling said:


> Evening Ladies :wave:
> 
> Does anyone else always feel hot? Everyone at work thinks it very amusing that I always want the air conditioning on full blast, and they all want the heating on!!!!
> 
> Even our HR director (hes in his late 50's) came in today and thought it was odd that the AC was on as he was doing an international energy saving day), but after I explained it was for the pregnant lady in the corner (me lol), and that if he was to check my temperature he would see what I meant - although I did say it probably wouldnt be PC to do that :haha: - he got a bit embarressed and left me to it......to the amusement of all of my staff :)
> 
> I really need to take ice lollies to work to try and cool me down - crazy considering it is October :wacko: lol x

I seem to be permanently cold all through this pregnancy! Everyone looks at me like I'm weird cause I'm in woolly jumpers and still shivering half the time!!!
Lol!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh :(
Can't sleep, just lay there thinking about the pain.
So at least if im on here, it takes my mind off it a bit :)


----------



## sammiwry

mrsbling said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> Evening Ladies :wave:
> 
> Does anyone else always feel hot? Everyone at work thinks it very amusing that I always want the air conditioning on full blast, and they all want the heating on!!!!
> 
> Even our HR director (hes in his late 50's) came in today and thought it was odd that the AC was on as he was doing an international energy saving day), but after I explained it was for the pregnant lady in the corner (me lol), and that if he was to check my temperature he would see what I meant - although I did say it probably wouldnt be PC to do that :haha: - he got a bit embarressed and left me to it......to the amusement of all of my staff :)
> 
> I really need to take ice lollies to work to try and cool me down - crazy considering it is October :wacko: lol x
> 
> 
> Was rather warm today wasnt it?! Even walking rox out on the open farmers field I was quite toasty with my hoody onClick to expand...
> 
> I know - my DH wants the heating on as soon as he gets home from work, and I am walking round in a Tshirt moaning how hot it is, even when its raining outside :) ...... and i am normally the one thats freezing cold too, so the winter weather is going to be a total shock to me once LO is here :haha:Click to expand...

I used to always be cold but since we've had rox and leave the door open for her I havent been so bad :S


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Ugh :(
> Can't sleep, just lay there thinking about the pain.
> So at least if im on here, it takes my mind off it a bit :)

:-( wish I had the problem if not being able to sleep


----------



## mummyclo

LOL! I don't think you do :(
:cry:
Why does paracetamol do fuck all for sore throtes :(


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> LOL! I don't think you do :(
> :cry:
> Why does paracetamol do fuck all for sore throtes :(

I do when I have days like Sunday and couldn't stay awake!


----------



## mummyclo

I suppose it could be rubbish either way :)
I never thought i would say this.........but im fed up of being pregnant now :cry:


----------



## ducky1502

I think most of us are a bit fed up in one way or another. not long to go now though ladies :)


----------



## spencerbear

I want to enjoy all of it but its really difficult when im tting annoyed i cant do things. Or that i cant get comfy enough to sleep x x


----------



## lozzy21

Im shatterd, iv done more exercise today than iv done in the past week.


----------



## nikki-lou25

What u been doin lozzy? Hope u haven't overdone it.

Forgot what else I was gonna say now :dohh:


----------



## nikki-lou25

ducky1502 said:


> I think most of us are a bit fed up in one way or another. not long to go now though ladies :)

I'm not...yet! I love bein pregnant so I'm makin the most of what may be the last time!


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got to go see the anithatist tomorrow :( What a bloody faf on


----------



## Kerrieann

nikki-lou25 said:


> Ooh n who mentioned the nipple correctors on home bargains!? I got one yesterday, bargain! It works fab too! I couldn't resist seein if it worked! It's gone away with my lansinoh n breastfeedin stuff

Um what are nipple correctors?

Charlotte and ness you both have gorgeous bumps :thumbup::happydance:

Im just about to watch "im pregnant, and im 55!!"


----------



## ducky1502

What channel is that on?!


----------



## ducky1502

I think nipple correctors help to make your nipples stick out more if they're quite flat or inverted..... I think :shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

home and health hun :flower:


----------



## xkirstyx

gutted i dont get home and health! really wanna watch all the baby programs :(


----------



## ducky1502

I love home and health, although I don't watch it as much as I used to. 

Whenever I venture into 3rd tri there's always SOMEONE on most threads who has something bitchy or argumentative to say. Even if it's just a little dig or something. I swear bnb never used to be like that :shrug: 

I feel safe in december dreamers though :)


----------



## Kerrieann

What made you say that zoe?? has someone said something to you?


----------



## ducky1502

No luckily no one has said anything to me, don't think my emotions could handle that right now :haha: but it kind of puts me off posting or getting involved. And every so often you see someone has just posted a thread, you read it and just KNOW that by the end of the day the thread will be full of arguments and people voicing their opinion in a very rude and unhelpful way. Just a shame really. I know you get it everywhere and it's just life but you'd think that us all being in the same boat we'd all just want to support one another..... or am I living in a dream world lol.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Kerrie - Yeah nipple correctors draw the nipple out. I struggled to get Aimee to latch because one of mine has alwats been quite flat and it was worse when I was engorged...hoping it helps me breastfeed a bit more successfully this time :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Morning!!!!!

Aimee slept through but I'm not keen on 6am wake up calls! Lol I'm not a mornin person ;) haha!!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## cho

morning ladies, i had a rough night :( was in pain with my pelvis alllll night:cry:
on a better note i ate a lot of cream teas and crap yesterday and did the dreaded weighing and i had lost 2 lbs over night, couldnt do it if i tried lol love it!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mizze

Hope your hip pain is better Charlotte - Im being a bit paranoid about my weight at the moment so am seriously jealous of the 2lb loss. I managed to put on 1 1/2lbs overnight somehow. 

Anyway - Good morning all, How is everyone today - I am happy its Friday 1) its the end of the week 2) Its lovely and sunny and 3) I am 29 weeks today!! :wohoo: :yipee: and 4) Had a reasonable night's sleep so I dont feel to bad tired wise and 5) Caitlyn has had an active 24 hours and DH and I spent a good hour last night just watching my tummy move!! :happydance: 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Morning all.

Just getting ready to go to my consultant appt at the hospital. The one because of my 'low' BMI, my last one was at 12 wks. If it's anything like it was last time then it's going to be the biggest waste of time EVER!


----------



## ducky1502

Oh yeah and happy 31 weeks to all the other 10th december girlies :happydance: and happy 30 weeks to those who are now 30wks :)


----------



## cho

Mizze said:


> Hope your hip pain is better Charlotte - Im being a bit paranoid about my weight at the moment so am seriously jealous of the 2lb loss. I managed to put on 1 1/2lbs overnight somehow.
> 
> Anyway - Good morning all, How is everyone today - I am happy its Friday 1) its the end of the week 2) Its lovely and sunny and 3) I am 29 weeks today!! :wohoo: :yipee: and 4) Had a reasonable night's sleep so I dont feel to bad tired wise and 5) Caitlyn has had an active 24 hours and DH and I spent a good hour last night just watching my tummy move!! :happydance:
> 
> Mizze xx

Ah bless you, congrats on 29 weeks, wahoo, im 31 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## zoe87

Hi all, haven't been here for a while I'm that thick I didn't know where the group had been moved to haha! How is every1? I'm 30 weeks today and cant quite believe ive come this far!


----------



## Nessicle

nikki-lou25 said:


> Csection is like my worst nightmare! I wouldn't judge anyone who had one but personally the thought terrifies me!

I've had 2 operations in the past so I'm quite blase about hospitals and drugs etc - probably not the best attitude to have but I think after spending so long having needles shoved in every vein and operations and tests you just get used to being in hospitals and having to take things etc :haha:



nikki-lou25 said:


> Ooh I forgot about the baby event, I should go n get some bits & pieces!

I didnt even know it was on! Will have to go this weekend as want to start packing my hospital bag :thumbup:

Started putting little bits in Ava's changing bag this morning like some clean sleepsuits and nappies and vests! Sooo exciting!! 



WILSMUM said:


> I seem to be permanently cold all through this pregnancy! Everyone looks at me like I'm weird cause I'm in woolly jumpers and still shivering half the time!!!
> Lol!!!

me too!! Everyone keeps saying "oh I bet it was hard for you in summer being pregnant" I'm just like erm no why?! ha ha everyone just expects pregnant women to be warm all the time!



ducky1502 said:


> I think most of us are a bit fed up in one way or another. not long to go now though ladies :)

I definitely agree with that ducky - I'm getting frustrated that I'm struggling to put my shoes on and OH has gone to work by the time I'm setting off for work so it's a real battle! Also seem to drop _everything_ and it's a pain to bend down and pick up! I feel so exhausted and heavy by the end of the day and work is mega killing me now, oh well by Monday only 4 weeks and 3 days to go! :happydance: 



ducky1502 said:


> No luckily no one has said anything to me, don't think my emotions could handle that right now :haha: but it kind of puts me off posting or getting involved. And every so often you see someone has just posted a thread, you read it and just KNOW that by the end of the day the thread will be full of arguments and people voicing their opinion in a very rude and unhelpful way. Just a shame really. I know you get it everywhere and it's just life but you'd think that us all being in the same boat we'd all just want to support one another..... or am I living in a dream world lol.

I've noticed that too - I think it's cos we're all mega hormonal and wired by 3rd tri and uncomfortable and grouchy from lack of sleep - it's easy to snap I find. 



Mizze said:


> Hope your hip pain is better Charlotte - Im being a bit paranoid about my weight at the moment so am seriously jealous of the 2lb loss. I managed to put on 1 1/2lbs overnight somehow.
> 
> Anyway - Good morning all, How is everyone today - I am happy its Friday 1) its the end of the week 2) Its lovely and sunny and 3) I am 29 weeks today!! :wohoo: :yipee: and 4) Had a reasonable night's sleep so I dont feel to bad tired wise and 5) Caitlyn has had an active 24 hours and DH and I spent a good hour last night just watching my tummy move!! :happydance:
> 
> Mizze xx

Aww bless your DH - Mark will only spend a quick 10 seconds having a feel or watching before he gets bored lol - I've said to him that he'll regret not paying more attention when she's here as he'll never get that time back again so it's up to him I'm passed being upset by him seemingly not paying much attention! 



ducky1502 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Just getting ready to go to my consultant appt at the hospital. The one because of my 'low' BMI, my last one was at 12 wks. If it's anything like it was last time then it's going to be the biggest waste of time EVER!

Good luck at the appt ducky just think of it as time outta the house :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

zoe87 said:


> Hi all, haven't been here for a while I'm that thick I didn't know where the group had been moved to haha! How is every1? I'm 30 weeks today and cant quite believe ive come this far!

me too!! :happydance: happy 30 weeks to you, lozzy, Nat and sure there's someone else at 30 weeks too! 

:flower:


----------



## Kerrieann

congrats to all the girls at 29, 30 and 31 weeks!! We are all getting so close now!

Hiya zoe, hope u and baby are doing well :thumbup:

Ness my d is abit similar to urs, it really winds me up, ill say "look, his foot is sticking out" expecting him to come and feel or at least look and he doesnt untill i tut lol, then he will feel my belly and if nothing he will just take his hand off after about 3 seconds!!! He has no patience :growlmad:


----------



## ducky1502

Anytime off work is good in my opinion but I still had to get up at the same time which was rubbish! Off I go. I'll update you later :)


----------



## WILSMUM

ducky1502 said:


> I love home and health, although I don't watch it as much as I used to.
> 
> Whenever I venture into 3rd tri there's always SOMEONE on most threads who has something bitchy or argumentative to say. Even if it's just a little dig or something. I swear bnb never used to be like that :shrug:
> 
> I feel safe in december dreamers though :)

I don't bother going anywhere else on the forum but this thread now tbh - i can;t deal with all the playground bitchyness!!!



Mizze said:


> Hope your hip pain is better Charlotte - Im being a bit paranoid about my weight at the moment so am seriously jealous of the 2lb loss. I managed to put on 1 1/2lbs overnight somehow.
> 
> Anyway - Good morning all, How is everyone today - I am happy its Friday 1) its the end of the week 2) Its lovely and sunny and 3) I am 29 weeks today!! :wohoo: :yipee: and 4) Had a reasonable night's sleep so I dont feel to bad tired wise and 5) Caitlyn has had an active 24 hours and DH and I spent a good hour last night just watching my tummy move!! :happydance:
> 
> Mizze xx

I've not weighed myself for a few days but did beginning of the wk and I'd only put on 8lbs and apparently baby weighs about 4lb at this stage!

Lucky u with a lovely sunny day its really grey miserable and drizzley here, but warm so the midges are out in force! Its horrible I still feel really itchy from getting attacked taking DS to school!

I slept OK till about 1am at which point I woke up with DHs head using my back as a pillow - weird thing was it ended up as part of my dream that I had this heavy weight on my back! Then he decided to lay diagonally across the bed with all the duvet so I had a nightmare trying to get back to sleep!!!!

I've just been going through our finances and stuff for next year and not even taking into account the extra ctc and cb we'll be getting we're looking pretty comfortable for a change! Sure something'll crop up to change that though - usually does!!!!
And I'm still bloody waith to hear about this surestart grant and for work to sort out my SMP1 form so I can apply for MA! How difficult can it be, I spoke to the lady in the office 1st week of term, now theres only 2 weeks left of the 7 week term! Aaarrghhhh!!!


----------



## cho

ive only put on 3 lbs i dont know how on earth that has happened mind, i eat like at horse at the mo ive just recieved a letter saying i qualify for the mat grant so getting 500 on monday :) :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

whats the household income gotta be to get the grant? bet we wouldnt get it, we dont get nothing :-(


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> zoe87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, haven't been here for a while I'm that thick I didn't know where the group had been moved to haha! How is every1? I'm 30 weeks today and cant quite believe ive come this far!
> 
> me too!! :happydance: happy 30 weeks to you, lozzy, Nat and sure there's someone else at 30 weeks too!
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Me lol :D

Happy 30 weeks, Ness, Lozzy and Nat :D 


My sky won't work so I'm currently eating breakfast without my daily dose of jeremy kyle :(


----------



## nikki-lou25

c.holdway said:


> ive only put on 3 lbs i dont know how on earth that has happened mind, i eat like at horse at the mo ive just recieved a letter saying i qualify for the mat grant so getting 500 on monday :) :happydance:

Yay!! That's fab! You buyin anythin nice?

I chased mine up this mornin coz they 'lost' Aimees when I had her! It's not showin on the system yet so I'm hopin it's not a repeat of last time! How long ago did u post it?

Zoe- most consultant appointments are useless I find bid n smile works lol hope it goes ok!


----------



## cho

you have to be on the higher rate of tax credits to get it, we didnt think we would get it cos we get working tax ect, but because dh is self employed after his outgoings his net profit is quite low so we get quite a bit of working tax credits and tax credits, i decided to apply anyway, glad i did now :)


----------



## cho

nikki-lou25 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> ive only put on 3 lbs i dont know how on earth that has happened mind, i eat like at horse at the mo ive just recieved a letter saying i qualify for the mat grant so getting 500 on monday :) :happydance:
> 
> Yay!! That's fab! You buyin anythin nice?
> 
> I chased mine up this mornin coz they 'lost' Aimees when I had her! It's not showin on the system yet so I'm hopin it's not a repeat of last time! How long ago did u post it?
> 
> Zoe- most consultant appointments are useless I find bid n smile works lol hope it goes ok!Click to expand...

its a joke cos i never got it with Bradley they told me i wasnt entitled ect, even though i was a single parent but because i worked and wasnt in recipet of benefits i didnt get it, but they never told me you could apply after bubs was born when you are entitled to benefits! so lost out with him so very happy we are getting it this time :)


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> whats the household income gotta be to get the grant? bet we wouldnt get it, we dont get nothing :-(

Same as us, we are entitled to ctc but nothing else


----------



## nikki-lou25

I applied after aimee was born but it's gotta be claimed within a certain time after birth and the doctors surgery lost one then I got another & then the idiots "didn't receive" my form so we ended up cutting it really fine!


----------



## cho

Sorry if this is way to gross for you girls, but is anyone else suffering with piles:blush:
I had them with Bradley and they have haunted me again but this time quite bad were there actually bleeding:shy:
Also has everyone got milk in i havent had any apart from a bit of crust one day ages ago:haha:
I had it in at 24 weeks with Bradley, im not sure if i am going to bf now anyway but would like the option:shrug:


----------



## cho

nikki-lou25 said:


> I applied after aimee was born but it's gotta be claimed within a certain time after birth and the doctors surgery lost one then I got another & then the idiots "didn't receive" my form so we ended up cutting it really fine!

How long ago did you apply, i have just heard back now this is the 12th day from posting


----------



## Kerrieann

sammiu ur not missing much theres some right scuffers on there today :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

charlotte ive had no milk and no crust lol, i didnt with Jake either untill he was born! Its normal not everyone leaks, its actually abit of a blessing really!! :thumbup: And im not sure if i have piles lol, im constipated all the time and really struggle to go and am in alot of pain when i do :shrug:


----------



## cho

:haha:lol u wil know if you have like a bunch of grapes :rofl:


----------



## mummyclo

c.holdway said:


> Sorry if this is way to gross for you girls, but is anyone else suffering with piles:blush:
> I had them with Bradley and they have haunted me again but this time quite bad were there actually bleeding:shy:
> Also has everyone got milk in i havent had any apart from a bit of crust one day ages ago:haha:
> I had it in at 24 weeks with Bradley, im not sure if i am going to bf now anyway but would like the option:shrug:

Yes :(
Its horrid and i only had crust once a few weeks ago!
Nothing since :shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

grapes? are they that big??!!


----------



## lozzy21

Morning all.

Got my anesatist appointment today, all that faff on for some one to have a feel of my back.


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> sammiu ur not missing much theres some right scuffers on there today :haha:


But my routine is all out now :(


----------



## mummyclo

LOL!! Ive never had the grape thing :haha:
Just a bit sore and bleedy :(


----------



## nikki-lou25

I posted it 10 days ago but I was hopin they'd have it on file! Just wanted reassurance that they hadn't lost it again. 

Charlotte I'm gettin leakage but didnt with Aimee! Either way is normal! :) I got piles after pushin for nearly 2 hours with Aimee! Not nice hope u can get it sorted


----------



## sammiwry

Following on from crime scene photos of tatty, I have a video:

Tatty :([/URL

Sorry about the quality from my iphone.


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> congrats to all the girls at 29, 30 and 31 weeks!! We are all getting so close now!
> 
> Hiya zoe, hope u and baby are doing well :thumbup:
> 
> Ness my d is abit similar to urs, it really winds me up, ill say "look, his foot is sticking out" expecting him to come and feel or at least look and he doesnt untill i tut lol, then he will feel my belly and if nothing he will just take his hand off after about 3 seconds!!! He has no patience :growlmad:

thanks doll! 

Grr they're so frustrating aren't they?! I'm the same with OH - she'll be rolling around all over and her bum sticking up and I get really excited by it and he's too busy watching something or if she hasn't moved in about 3 seconds like you say he just takes his hand off too. I used to find it upsetting like he wasnt excited to feel his daughter moving but now I'm just like "whatever you're the one missing out!" 



ducky1502 said:


> Anytime off work is good in my opinion but I still *had to get up at the same time *which was rubbish! Off I go. I'll update you later :)

Boooo!! 



c.holdway said:


> ive only put on 3 lbs i dont know how on earth that has happened mind, i eat like at horse at the mo ive just recieved a letter saying i qualify for the mat grant so getting 500 on monday :) :happydance:

I dread to think how much weight I've put on, I dont own any scales so can't weight myself but that's not necessarily a bad thing :haha: 



sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zoe87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, haven't been here for a while I'm that thick I didn't know where the group had been moved to haha! How is every1? I'm 30 weeks today and cant quite believe ive come this far!
> 
> me too!! :happydance: happy 30 weeks to you, lozzy, Nat and sure there's someone else at 30 weeks too!
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Me lol :D
> 
> Happy 30 weeks, Ness, Lozzy and Nat :D
> 
> 
> My sky won't work so I'm currently eating breakfast without my daily dose of jeremy kyle :(Click to expand...

Sammi! Happy 30 weeks - what a dickhead I am doh how could i forget my bump buddy :haha: 

Sammi given that you're my bump buddy I'm going to PM you my mobile number for when you go in to labour I can come on and update everyone - it's up to you whether you want to give me yours though just yet or whether you would prefer not to at all I completely understand :flower:



c.holdway said:


> you have to be on the higher rate of tax credits to get it, we didnt think we would get it cos we get working tax ect, but because dh is self employed after his outgoings his net profit is quite low so we get quite a bit of working tax credits and tax credits, i decided to apply anyway, glad i did now :)

I'm going to try and apply once Ava is here as OH doesnt earn much and we'll be applying for CTC's but don't think we'll qualify though - worth trying though hey?! 



Kerrieann said:


> charlotte ive had no milk and no crust lol, i didnt with Jake either untill he was born! Its normal not everyone leaks, its actually abit of a blessing really!! :thumbup: And im not sure if i have piles lol, im constipated all the time and really struggle to go and am in alot of pain when i do :shrug:

I've had no milk or crusts either! I'm glad like you say it's a bit of a blessing :haha: 

My mum never had anything either til 2 days after I was born and then her milk came in and she said she was leaking constantly lol. 

I don't have piles thankfully and don't have trouble going to the loo - I poo like clockwork at 7am after my cornflakes and mug of tea (coffee is also good to get bowels moving it's a laxative!) 

I get those anal fissures (little tears in your bum that bleed) though as my poo can be quite hard as I can't really eat fibrous foods with my coeliac (it's all wholemeal bread and pasta etc mainly)


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> congrats to all the girls at 29, 30 and 31 weeks!! We are all getting so close now!
> 
> Hiya zoe, hope u and baby are doing well :thumbup:
> 
> Ness my d is abit similar to urs, it really winds me up, ill say "look, his foot is sticking out" expecting him to come and feel or at least look and he doesnt untill i tut lol, then he will feel my belly and if nothing he will just take his hand off after about 3 seconds!!! He has no patience :growlmad:
> 
> thanks doll!
> 
> Grr they're so frustrating aren't they?! I'm the same with OH - she'll be rolling around all over and her bum sticking up and I get really excited by it and he's too busy watching something or if she hasn't moved in about 3 seconds like you say he just takes his hand off too. I used to find it upsetting like he wasnt excited to feel his daughter moving but now I'm just like "whatever you're the one missing out!"
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Anytime off work is good in my opinion but I still *had to get up at the same time *which was rubbish! Off I go. I'll update you later :)Click to expand...
> 
> Boooo!!
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> ive only put on 3 lbs i dont know how on earth that has happened mind, i eat like at horse at the mo ive just recieved a letter saying i qualify for the mat grant so getting 500 on monday :) :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I dread to think how much weight I've put on, I dont own any scales so can't weight myself but that's not necessarily a bad thing :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zoe87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, haven't been here for a while I'm that thick I didn't know where the group had been moved to haha! How is every1? I'm 30 weeks today and cant quite believe ive come this far!Click to expand...
> 
> me too!! :happydance: happy 30 weeks to you, lozzy, Nat and sure there's someone else at 30 weeks too!
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Me lol :D
> 
> Happy 30 weeks, Ness, Lozzy and Nat :D
> 
> 
> My sky won't work so I'm currently eating breakfast without my daily dose of jeremy kyle :(Click to expand...
> 
> Sammi! Happy 30 weeks - what a dickhead I am doh how could i forget my bump buddy :haha:
> 
> Sammi given that you're my bump buddy I'm going to PM you my mobile number for when you go in to labour I can come on and update everyone - it's up to you whether you want to give me yours though just yet or whether you would prefer not to at all I completely understand :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> you have to be on the higher rate of tax credits to get it, we didnt think we would get it cos we get working tax ect, but because dh is self employed after his outgoings his net profit is quite low so we get quite a bit of working tax credits and tax credits, i decided to apply anyway, glad i did now :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to try and apply once Ava is here as OH doesnt earn much and we'll be applying for CTC's but don't think we'll qualify though - worth trying though hey?!
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> charlotte ive had no milk and no crust lol, i didnt with Jake either untill he was born! Its normal not everyone leaks, its actually abit of a blessing really!! :thumbup: And im not sure if i have piles lol, im constipated all the time and really struggle to go and am in alot of pain when i do :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I've had no milk or crusts either! I'm glad like you say it's a bit of a blessing :haha:
> 
> My mum never had anything either til 2 days after I was born and then her milk came in and she said she was leaking constantly lol.
> 
> I don't have piles thankfully and don't have trouble going to the loo - I poo like clockwork at 7am after my cornflakes and mug of tea (coffee is also good to get bowels moving it's a laxative!)
> 
> I get those anal fissures (little tears in your bum that bleed) though as my poo can be quite hard as I can't really eat fibrous foods with my coeliac (it's all wholemeal bread and pasta etc mainly)Click to expand...

I was meant to PM you Monday while I was at work with mine, but completely forgot in the hassle of trying to finish work and going to get my hip looked at! I shall do it now before I forget again!


----------



## Nessicle

yay! Well I'll text you when I go in to labour and vice versa - pretty sure we won't end up going in on the same day lol so we'll be able to update each other and come on here to update the girls :flower:


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> yay! Well I'll text you when I go in to labour and vice versa - pretty sure we won't end up going in on the same day lol so we'll be able to update each other and come on here to update the girls :flower:

Lol, would be funny though if we did!!

My friend from work is due the 11th of Jan and another of our friends is going to update everyone from work for us and we reckon we will go into labour same day!


----------



## Nessicle

:haha: it would be ace to go in to labour on our due dates - very doubtful it will happen but we can dream lol! 

Our office will be closed over Xmas so will text my boss to let him know when she's arrived and get him to just send an email round - most people won't know til they come back to work in January though boo!!


----------



## cho

sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> yay! Well I'll text you when I go in to labour and vice versa - pretty sure we won't end up going in on the same day lol so we'll be able to update each other and come on here to update the girls :flower:
> 
> Lol, would be funny though if we did!!
> 
> My friend from work is due the 11th of Jan and another of our friends is going to update everyone from work for us and we reckon we will go into labour same day!Click to expand...

ooh my birthday!

Kerri no there not that big lol, but sore, they go down with cream until i need to go again :(


----------



## sazhuddy13

nikki-lou25 said:


> I posted it 10 days ago but I was hopin they'd have it on file! Just wanted reassurance that they hadn't lost it again.
> 
> Charlotte I'm gettin leakage but didnt with Aimee! Either way is normal! :) I got piles after pushin for nearly 2 hours with Aimee! Not nice hope u can get it sorted

have you got the phone number please for the maternity grant? as i posted mine 12 days ago and not heard anything.


----------



## - Butterfly -

- Butterfly - said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I'm signing off for the evening. Hoping to go to Asda baby event with DH.
> 
> Have a nice evening. :flower:

 Went to Asda. Got big box of size 2 huggies, breast pads, Rosie's 'coming home outfit' and a xmas pressie for her!! I'm really struggling with shopping now. I have to sit down whilst DH pays and packs everything. :dohh:



sammiwry said:


> Enjoy! I don't even know where my closest Asda is :S

 You can buy online and at the moment delivery is free for baby event :thumbup:



mummyclo said:


> Ugh :(
> Can't sleep, just lay there thinking about the pain.
> So at least if im on here, it takes my mind off it a bit :)

 aww hope you feel better x



spencerbear said:


> I want to enjoy all of it but its really difficult when im tting annoyed i cant do things. Or that i cant get comfy enough to sleep x x

 I feel so big and uncomfortable now. I seem to drop everything on the floor - where I struggle to pick things up :dohh:



ducky1502 said:


> No luckily no one has said anything to me, don't think my emotions could handle that right now :haha: but it kind of puts me off posting or getting involved. And every so often you see someone has just posted a thread, you read it and just KNOW that by the end of the day the thread will be full of arguments and people voicing their opinion in a very rude and unhelpful way. Just a shame really. I know you get it everywhere and it's just life but you'd think that us all being in the same boat we'd all just want to support one another..... or am I living in a dream world lol.

 Ohh I hate reading some of the threads - I just don't understand why people are so hostile - must be the hormones!! 


c.holdway said:


> morning ladies, i had a rough night :( was in pain with my pelvis alllll night:cry:
> on a better note i ate a lot of cream teas and crap yesterday and did the dreaded weighing and i had lost 2 lbs over night, couldnt do it if i tried lol love it!!!!:happydance:

 aww hope your pelvis feels better :hugs:



Mizze said:


> Hope your hip pain is better Charlotte - Im being a bit paranoid about my weight at the moment so am seriously jealous of the 2lb loss. I managed to put on 1 1/2lbs overnight somehow.
> 
> Anyway - Good morning all, How is everyone today - I am happy its Friday 1) its the end of the week 2) Its lovely and sunny and 3) I am 29 weeks today!! :wohoo: :yipee: and 4) Had a reasonable night's sleep so I dont feel to bad tired wise and 5) Caitlyn has had an active 24 hours and DH and I spent a good hour last night just watching my tummy move!! :happydance:
> 
> Mizze xx

 Happy 29 weeks. Aww lovely you and DH got to watch Caitlyn for an hour!! :thumbup:



ducky1502 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Just getting ready to go to my consultant appt at the hospital. The one because of my 'low' BMI, my last one was at 12 wks. If it's anything like it was last time then it's going to be the biggest waste of time EVER!

 Hope all goes well :flower:



zoe87 said:


> Hi all, haven't been here for a while I'm that thick I didn't know where the group had been moved to haha! How is every1? I'm 30 weeks today and cant quite believe ive come this far!

 congrats on 30 weeks :happydance:



nikki-lou25 said:


> I applied after aimee was born but it's gotta be claimed within a certain time after birth and the doctors surgery lost one then I got another & then the idiots "didn't receive" my form so we ended up cutting it really fine!

 You have to claim within 3 months of them being born. For first time parents that means you have to get birth registered, apply for child benefit and child tax credits to get the SureStart Grant. Hope that helps :thumbup:



c.holdway said:


> Sorry if this is way to gross for you girls, but is anyone else suffering with piles:blush:
> I had them with Bradley and they have haunted me again but this time quite bad were there actually bleeding:shy:
> Also has everyone got milk in i havent had any apart from a bit of crust one day ages ago:haha:
> I had it in at 24 weeks with Bradley, im not sure if i am going to bf now anyway but would like the option:shrug:

 No piles here but definitely struggling to go loo :blush:



Kerrieann said:


> charlotte ive had no milk and no crust lol, i didnt with Jake either untill he was born! Its normal not everyone leaks, its actually abit of a blessing really!! :thumbup: And im not sure if i have piles lol, im constipated all the time and really struggle to go and am in alot of pain when i do :shrug:

 I wonder sometimes whether the constipation is to getting us ready for labour - ie pushing and panting :haha: however I wish my bowels would realise I'm have a c section!!! :dohh:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Ness - ouch for the anal fissures. :hugs:


----------



## cho

sazhuddy13 said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> I posted it 10 days ago but I was hopin they'd have it on file! Just wanted reassurance that they hadn't lost it again.
> 
> Charlotte I'm gettin leakage but didnt with Aimee! Either way is normal! :) I got piles after pushin for nearly 2 hours with Aimee! Not nice hope u can get it sorted
> 
> have you got the phone number please for the maternity grant? as i posted mine 12 days ago and not heard anything.Click to expand...

erm i didnt have the number but this is one i have come across on other threads you could try it,08458500032


----------



## cho

actually im not sure that number is right, i havent a clue sorry


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> Ness - ouch for the anal fissures. :hugs:

:haha: thank you honey - most of the time they're fine but if I have some extra hard poo's they get sore lol

Anyone else's poo becoming a bit "rabbit dropping" like? We don't half talk about some stuff on here!! 

oooh my HIP grant is in my account too :happydance: I have money thank goodness after having to pay OH's credit card off at the beginning of the month with my own money for the nursery furniture it's finally in my account! Getting my hair done on Sunday at a salon didnt want to risk using the home bleach so put it away til I've had her. Will re-do it around Christmas then instead. 

Got a 50% off voucher too for the salon I usually go to so bonus all round!


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> actually im not sure that number is right, i havent a clue sorry

I've printed off a form for when I go on maternity leave in case I do try to claim and it says for Help and Advice to get in touch with your local Jobcentre Plus....:shrug:


----------



## till bob

mornin girls hope ur ok well yday i went and brought sum maternity tights so i could wear my denium skirt they r really comfy and lovely and thick but they were 10 quid for one pair i thought there was 2 untill i opened them today lol they r lovely tho xx my cousins also had the post mortum results back today for macey apparently she had only been dead 24 hours and its just been put down to lack of oxygen due to a trauma poor little thing at least it wasnt a chromosone defect of anythin so shud mean if she gets pregnant again she should carry and deliver a healthy baby xx


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> actually im not sure that number is right, i havent a clue sorry

I'm on iPhone in tesco lol give me 30 mins and I'll get the number I rung for you


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Ness - ouch for the anal fissures. :hugs:
> 
> :haha: thank you honey - most of the time they're fine but if I have some extra hard poo's they get sore lol
> 
> Anyone else's poo becoming a bit "rabbit dropping" like? We don't half talk about some stuff on here!!
> 
> oooh my HIP grant is in my account too :happydance: I have money thank goodness after having to pay OH's credit card off at the beginning of the month with my own money for the nursery furniture it's finally in my account! Getting my hair done on Sunday at a salon didnt want to risk using the home bleach so put it away til I've had her. Will re-do it around Christmas then instead.
> 
> Got a 50% off voucher too for the salon I usually go to so bonus all round!Click to expand...

 Yes rabbit dropping :blush: How long did it take for your hip grant? I sent my form off 2 weeks ago and not received it yet. :shrug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

till bob said:


> mornin girls hope ur ok well yday i went and brought sum maternity tights so i could wear my denium skirt they r really comfy and lovely and thick but they were 10 quid for one pair i thought there was 2 untill i opened them today lol they r lovely tho xx my cousins also had the post mortum results back today for macey apparently she had only been dead 24 hours and its just been put down to lack of oxygen due to a trauma poor little thing at least it wasnt a chromosone defect of anythin so shud mean if she gets pregnant again she should carry and deliver a healthy baby xx

 :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

0845 608 8538 there's the number I phoned hun

Just havin my nails done so bk soon


----------



## sazhuddy13

nikki-lou25 said:


> 0845 608 8538 there's the number I phoned hun
> 
> Just havin my nails done so bk soon

just gonna ring them now and see if they have at least recieved mine.x


----------



## sazhuddy13

sazhuddy13 said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> 0845 608 8538 there's the number I phoned hun
> 
> Just havin my nails done so bk soon
> 
> just gonna ring them now and see if they have at least recieved mine.xClick to expand...

woo woo mine has been processed and money goes into my account on tuesday. i only posted mine last monday. think you should keep chasing yours up. When did you post yours?x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Quick question... When r u ladies startin raspberry leaf tea? If you are of course!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I posted mine on 28th September so hopefully it'll b soon unless they bloody lose it!


----------



## sammiwry

nikki-lou25 said:


> I posted mine on 28th September so hopefully it'll b soon unless they bloody lose it!

Nikki, I'd ring and chase it still as with mine it was a case of I hadn't dated it yet they hadn't sent it back to me.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I rang this mornin n they said it's not on their system yet but won't go on until it's processed! I.e sittin in a pile waitin 2 be looked at?


----------



## sammiwry

nikki-lou25 said:


> I rang this mornin n they said it's not on their system yet but won't go on until it's processed! I.e sittin in a pile waitin 2 be looked at?

Probably! I might ring them again today and see if mine has been sent back to me yet.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hopin someone looks at mine today!!


----------



## xkirstyx

nikki-lou25 said:


> Quick question... When r u ladies startin raspberry leaf tea? If you are of course!

lol i was gonna ask this aswell! i was at the till waiting to buy mine yesterday but was taking ages so gave up. ill get it another time. cant remember when i started taking it with jack :dohh:


----------



## cho

xkirstyx said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> Quick question... When r u ladies startin raspberry leaf tea? If you are of course!
> 
> lol i was gonna ask this aswell! i was at the till waiting to buy mine yesterday but was taking ages so gave up. ill get it another time. cant remember when i started taking it with jack :dohh:Click to expand...

Do you think it helped?

I am finding it frustrating now that the money will be in there monday and not this weekend :( trying to hint to family to lend it but there not having any of it lol


----------



## lozzy21

No wonder the NHS is up shit creak :dohh: 

What a waste of time


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm havin my nails done so I was gonna nip to holland & barrat, I didn't take it with Aimee but if it helps I'll try anythin to avoid pushin for 2 hours again lol


----------



## Kerrieann

I think im gunna try it too, had to push for 2hrs 40 mins!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Still feeling sick...:cry:


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> I think im gunna try it too, had to push for 2hrs 40 mins!!!

i was 59 mins :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Helloooooooooooo!!

Hope everyone is as happy as a clam! I received my baby furniture and buggy yesterday and keep squeezing all the boxes with love! My kitchen is planned to be finished by wednesday, so i can see a light at the end of this dark dusty tunnel! Tomorrow my nursery is being painted, eeeee so excited! If there's time we will also put the cotbeds together. My mum stayed over last night and will stay tonight so its been lovely organising bits and pieces and spending time with her :)

Andddd that is all :D xxxx

Oh and... I AM 3O WEEKS TODAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Kerrieann said:


> I think im gunna try it too, had to push for 2hrs 40 mins!!!

I totally feel your pain lol I was knackered!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

KellyC75 said:


> Still feeling sick...:cry:

Boooo :( SO many people are ill right now, it's really going around. Orange juice works miracles, trust me :winkwink:


----------



## xkirstyx

c.holdway said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> Quick question... When r u ladies startin raspberry leaf tea? If you are of course!
> 
> lol i was gonna ask this aswell! i was at the till waiting to buy mine yesterday but was taking ages so gave up. ill get it another time. cant remember when i started taking it with jack :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think it helped?
> 
> I am finding it frustrating now that the money will be in there monday and not this weekend :( trying to hint to family to lend it but there not having any of it lolClick to expand...

lol eeemmmmm i dunno! i was in labour for 3days! dunno how long i was pushing for but when head was just about out i lost all energy and couldnt do it so ended up having a vent delivery and getting cut :( i was so druged up on diamophine that i cant remember a thing :nope:


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> Still feeling sick...:cry:

Ooo not nice Kelly hope your feeling less sick soon!


----------



## Mizze

Mega Multi quote - be warned. 



zoe87 said:


> Hi all, haven't been here for a while I'm that thick I didn't know where the group had been moved to haha! How is every1? I'm 30 weeks today and cant quite believe ive come this far!

Zoe I think we lost quite a few people when they dumped us in here. Maybe we should put a post up in 3rd tri and let people know we are here. 



WILSMUM said:


> [
> Lucky u with a lovely sunny day its really grey miserable and drizzley here, but warm so the midges are out in force! Its horrible I still feel really itchy from getting attacked taking DS to school!

Its gone all grey....... :(



- Butterfly -;7203706[quote="Nessicle said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Ness - ouch for the anal fissures. :hugs:
> 
> :haha: thank you honey - most of the time they're fine but if I have some extra hard poo's they get sore lol
> 
> Anyone else's poo becoming a bit "rabbit dropping" like? We don't half talk about some stuff on here!!
> 
> oooh my HIP grant is in my account too :happydance: I have money thank goodness after having to pay OH's credit card off at the beginning of the month with my own money for the nursery furniture it's finally in my account! Getting my hair done on Sunday at a salon didnt want to risk using the home bleach so put it away til I've had her. Will re-do it around Christmas then instead.
> 
> Got a 50% off voucher too for the salon I usually go to so bonus all round!Click to expand...

Ahem - rabbit dropping here too - also I get the anal bleeding thingy if I have to push too hard. 

On a pleasanter note :happydance: for 50% off voucher Ness. 



till bob said:


> mornin girls hope ur ok well yday i went and brought sum maternity tights so i could wear my denium skirt they r really comfy and lovely and thick but they were 10 quid for one pair i thought there was 2 untill i opened them today lol they r lovely tho xx my cousins also had the post mortum results back today for macey apparently she had only been dead 24 hours and its just been put down to lack of oxygen due to a trauma poor little thing at least it wasnt a chromosone defect of anythin so shud mean if she gets pregnant again she should carry and deliver a healthy baby xx

Oh till, :hugs: 



lozzy21 said:


> No wonder the NHS is up shit creak :dohh:
> 
> What a waste of time

I take it the anaesthatist (how Do you spell that!) said there wasnt a problem! 



KellyC75 said:


> Still feeling sick...:cry:

Aw Kelly :hug:

Am not feeling quite so good this afternoon. Have had it brought home to me that work are quite likely NOT to backfill my post (any savings are being grabbed at with both hands at the moment) which means they are potentially going to think after a year that they dont need my post at all. In the current climate (I work in the public sector) its entirely possible they will decide to save my salary. I am the only person in my organisation who does my job - great if they think im undispensable NOT GREAT if they decide to chop the job up among 10 others. :cry: Feeling a smidgeon worried about this - with DH being self employed my salary has always been the dependable one - the one we pay mortgage and bills mainly out of. Buggerit until today they told me they were backfilling it!! Now I feel very vulnerable. Ive worked for nearly 20 years non stop and built a career and now it feels as though it will be taken away from me. 

Sorry, in the scheme of things its not major (reference Tillbobs neice for example) but its bothering me. Thank god we can pay off some of the mortgage soon or id be climbing the walls with worry. 

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> Still feeling sick...:cry:

 aww hun :hugs:



Nut_Shake said:


> Helloooooooooooo!!
> 
> Hope everyone is as happy as a clam! I received my baby furniture and buggy yesterday and keep squeezing all the boxes with love! My kitchen is planned to be finished by wednesday, so i can see a light at the end of this dark dusty tunnel! Tomorrow my nursery is being painted, eeeee so excited! If there's time we will also put the cotbeds together. My mum stayed over last night and will stay tonight so its been lovely organising bits and pieces and spending time with her :)
> 
> Andddd that is all :D xxxx
> 
> Oh and... I AM 3O WEEKS TODAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!

 yiipee 30 weeks :happydance:



nikki-lou25 said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> I think im gunna try it too, had to push for 2hrs 40 mins!!!
> 
> I totally feel your pain lol I was knackered!!Click to expand...

 I know the feeling I was pushing for 2 hours and Mollie didn't even budge 1mm - she was brow presentation. That was 3 years ago tomorrow :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

Yay Warren's come home from work and rung Rachel from babybond to see if it's possible to have a scan by the lady who did my gender scan on my birthday :D Just got to wait for her to ring back after speaking to her to see what can be done for me :D


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> I know the feeling I was pushing for 2 hours and Mollie didn't even budge 1mm - she was brow presentation. That was 3 years ago tomorrow :cry:

Aw hun and there's me mithering on about my job. :hugs::hugs:

love 
Mizze xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww Mizze - I'm really sorry to hear about your job. Would they not be able to place you in a different position? x


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze, he had a look in my throat and said a load of waffle and that was it, dident have feel of my back.


----------



## Mizze

Nutshake - good to see you - I meant to ask in my main post if anyone had seen you lately. Glad to see things are getting sorted! We will have to have a cyber party when your kitchen is done!

Mizze xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Mizzee - SO sorry to hear that, try not to worry hun, but i know it must be hard. Just put it out of your mind for now xx

Butterfly - :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> Yay Warren's come home from work and rung Rachel from babybond to see if it's possible to have a scan by the lady who did my gender scan on my birthday :D Just got to wait for her to ring back after speaking to her to see what can be done for me :D

 aww that's wonderful - hope you get a scan soon :thumbup:



Mizze said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> I know the feeling I was pushing for 2 hours and Mollie didn't even budge 1mm - she was brow presentation. That was 3 years ago tomorrow :cry:
> 
> Aw hun and there's me mithering on about my job. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> love
> Mizze xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Mizze - I'm really struggling today. I'm normally fine on my own but I feel very lonely today - can't wait for DH to get home. :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> Mizze, he had a look in my throat and said a load of waffle and that was it, dident have feel of my back.

Did you have to have the appointment because of previous back problems??


----------



## Nut_Shake

Mizze said:


> Nutshake - good to see you - I meant to ask in my main post if anyone had seen you lately. Glad to see things are getting sorted! We will have to have a cyber party when your kitchen is done!
> 
> Mizze xx

Lol! I know i've been completely lazy but also had a few bits going on and not able to just follow what was going on in here!! AND my desktop computer has now died, and my laptop has also been playing up! But i am here now!! I'm never too far :winkwink:


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Yay Warren's come home from work and rung Rachel from babybond to see if it's possible to have a scan by the lady who did my gender scan on my birthday :D Just got to wait for her to ring back after speaking to her to see what can be done for me :D
> 
> aww that's wonderful - hope you get a scan soon :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm hoping for it to be the 9th of Nov which will be my actual birthday but have said I don't mind a day either side so fingers crossed she can come back with someone within that :D


----------



## lozzy21

sammiwry said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Mizze, he had a look in my throat and said a load of waffle and that was it, dident have feel of my back.
> 
> Did you have to have the appointment because of previous back problems??Click to expand...


No because iv got a high BMI and it can make it hard for them to feel the landmarks in your back.


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Mizze, he had a look in my throat and said a load of waffle and that was it, dident have feel of my back.
> 
> Did you have to have the appointment because of previous back problems??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No because iv got a high BMI and it can make it hard for them to feel the landmarks in your back.Click to expand...

Ooo ok, I'm meant to have one because of previous back problems. Sorry to hear it was a waste of time


----------



## lozzy21

Right maybe some one can help, you know we should be keeping an eye on babys movement but what does it become as issue, ie how long between movments ect?


----------



## Kerrieann

Huge hugs butterfly :hugs: cant imagine how you are feeling at the moment xxx

Lozzy im not sure, all i know is it has to be at least 10 movements/or kicks in 24 hours :shrug:


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> Right maybe some one can help, you know we should be keeping an eye on babys movement but what does it become as issue, ie how long between movments ect?

Now I've transferred care I wasn't told anything about keeping check on movements so am going to go by my notes from Royal Surrey which is:

Begin at 9am
Count and tick each seperate movement
If baby hasn't moved 10 times by 6pm phone x ward

And then under that I have week 28 and then a 7 day table with 10 boxes and a box to write in when the 10th movement is felt :S

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/873fa309.jpg


----------



## Nessicle

till bob said:


> mornin girls hope ur ok well yday i went and brought sum maternity tights so i could wear my denium skirt they r really comfy and lovely and thick but they were 10 quid for one pair i thought there was 2 untill i opened them today lol they r lovely tho xx my cousins also had the post mortum results back today for macey apparently she had only been dead 24 hours and its just been put down to lack of oxygen due to a trauma poor little thing at least it wasnt a chromosone defect of anythin so shud mean if she gets pregnant again she should carry and deliver a healthy baby xx

I went to H&M and they charge about £10 for a pair of maternity tights it's amazing how much more expensive things are when it says "maternity"!! 

I bet your cousin is relieved it wasn't a chromosome defect but it must be soooo hard for her either way :hugs: to your cousin xxx



- Butterfly - said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Ness - ouch for the anal fissures. :hugs:
> 
> :haha: thank you honey - most of the time they're fine but if I have some extra hard poo's they get sore lol
> 
> Anyone else's poo becoming a bit "rabbit dropping" like? We don't half talk about some stuff on here!!
> 
> oooh my HIP grant is in my account too :happydance: I have money thank goodness after having to pay OH's credit card off at the beginning of the month with my own money for the nursery furniture it's finally in my account! Getting my hair done on Sunday at a salon didnt want to risk using the home bleach so put it away til I've had her. Will re-do it around Christmas then instead.
> 
> Got a 50% off voucher too for the salon I usually go to so bonus all round!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes rabbit dropping :blush: How long did it take for your hip grant? I sent my form off 2 weeks ago and not received it yet. :shrug:Click to expand...

well I originally sent it off back in September and didnt hear from them til about 3 weeks later by letter but they didnt process it because they said my midwife had put the wrong date on (she hadn't so I don't know what happened there). But I picked up a new form at my mw appt on 28 Sept and she signed it there and then. I posted it the next day so...erm...around 10 days. It would be worth chasing them hun theres a number on the guide to completing the form it comes with xx



nikki-lou25 said:


> Quick question... When r u ladies startin raspberry leaf tea? If you are of course!

When can you start taking drinking it from?



KellyC75 said:


> Still feeling sick...:cry:

aww :hugs: sorry you're feeling so rotten hun is this from the heartburn still?



Mizze said:


> Am not feeling quite so good this afternoon. Have had it brought home to me that work are quite likely NOT to backfill my post (any savings are being grabbed at with both hands at the moment) which means they are potentially going to think after a year that they dont need my post at all. In the current climate (I work in the public sector) its entirely possible they will decide to save my salary. I am the only person in my organisation who does my job - great if they think im undispensable NOT GREAT if they decide to chop the job up among 10 others. :cry: Feeling a smidgeon worried about this - with DH being self employed my salary has always been the dependable one - the one we pay mortgage and bills mainly out of. Buggerit until today they told me they were backfilling it!! Now I feel very vulnerable. Ive worked for nearly 20 years non stop and built a career and now it feels as though it will be taken away from me.
> 
> Sorry, in the scheme of things its not major (reference Tillbobs neice for example) but its bothering me. Thank god we can pay off some of the mortgage soon or id be climbing the walls with worry.
> 
> Mizze xx

That sucks Mizze not knowing whether you have a job or not to go back to is there anyway they could accommodate a sideways move just in case? xx



sammiwry said:


> Yay Warren's come home from work and rung Rachel from babybond to see if it's possible to have a scan by the lady who did my gender scan on my birthday :D Just got to wait for her to ring back after speaking to her to see what can be done for me :D




sammiwry said:


> I'm hoping for it to be the 9th of Nov which will be my actual birthday but have said I don't mind a day either side so fingers crossed she can come back with someone within that :D

woo hoo!! how exciting!! My birthday is 3 November!


----------



## Nessicle

butterfly :hugs: xxxxxx cant imagine how hard it is for you xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Right maybe some one can help, you know we should be keeping an eye on babys movement but what does it become as issue, ie how long between movments ect?
> 
> Now I've transferred care I wasn't told anything about keeping check on movements so am going to go by my notes from Royal Surrey which is:
> 
> Begin at 9am
> Count and tick each seperate movement
> If baby hasn't moved 10 times by 6pm phone x ward
> 
> And then under that I have week 28 and then a 7 day table with 10 boxes and a box to write in when the 10th movement is felt :SClick to expand...

I've got an app on my iPhone called BabyBump and it has a kick counter. you press the button every time you feel a kick, roll, movement (basically any type of movement) 10 times within an hour it's ace!


----------



## lozzy21

So theres no rules on the strenght of the movment?


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Right maybe some one can help, you know we should be keeping an eye on babys movement but what does it become as issue, ie how long between movments ect?

none of the mw's I've seen have said anything about kick counting etc anyway yet - just asked if baby is nice and active which she is


----------



## Kerrieann

I dont think so hun, but i know that it doesnt feel as strong as it used to because they have less room, so you will feel less kicks and punches and feel more rolling and turning which are still classed as movements now


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> So theres no rules on the strenght of the movment?

no not as far as I know anyway - just shoves, rolls, turning, prods etc any type of movement is counted :thumbup:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My midwife said all types of movement counts, no matter how small, except hiccups :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> I dont think so hun, but i know that it doesnt feel as strong as it used to because they have less room, so you will feel less kicks and punches and feel more rolling and turning which are still classed as movements now

Ava very rarely kicks now I just get elbowed and pushed ha ha 

she turned over earlier today and I showed the girls at work as my bump was mega lopsided and they were sooo freaked out :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

My mother in law got to feel babys leg moving yesterday, she was well freaked out even tho had 3 pregnancies herself lol, she could feel hs foot or knee (not sue lol) moving across and it was poking out! He does this alot but rarely "performs" for others :haha:


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Aww Mizze - I'm really sorry to hear about your job. Would they not be able to place you in a different position? x

At the moment hon its all about the savings - It could be that im completly over reacting and all will be fine. I just dont like this feeling of uncertainty -im not great with uncertainty



lozzy21 said:


> Mizze, he had a look in my throat and said a load of waffle and that was it, dident have feel of my back.

Bah! Pointless. 



Nut_Shake said:


> Mizzee - SO sorry to hear that, try not to worry hun, but i know it must be hard. Just put it out of your mind for now xx
> 
> Butterfly - :hugs:

Thanks hon! 



- Butterfly - said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Yay Warren's come home from work and rung Rachel from babybond to see if it's possible to have a scan by the lady who did my gender scan on my birthday :D Just got to wait for her to ring back after speaking to her to see what can be done for me :D
> 
> aww that's wonderful - hope you get a scan soon :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> I know the feeling I was pushing for 2 hours and Mollie didn't even budge 1mm - she was brow presentation. That was 3 years ago tomorrow :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw hun and there's me mithering on about my job. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> love
> Mizze xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mizze - I'm really struggling today. I'm normally fine on my own but I feel very lonely today - can't wait for DH to get home. :hugs:Click to expand...

Of course you are. Its never never going to be an easy day for you. In lieu of DH's hugs - have some more :hugs: :hugs2:



lozzy21 said:


> Right maybe some one can help, you know we should be keeping an eye on babys movement but what does it become as issue, ie how long between movments ect?

Dunno - My midwife just said to make sure we counted 10 seperate movements a day. Then at the last appt she just asked if I was happy with LO's movements. Now if she had asked 2 days before I might have said no but Caitlyn had been having party time the night before so I felt better and said yes. She went quiet then for 48 hours but has barely stopped moving for the last 24. No discernable pattern yet for me. 

Movements - another thing for us to scare ourselves silly over!


----------



## lozzy21

Phew, iv felt baby move plenty but not as strong as normal but then i was woke up lastnight by my tummy feeling like iv gone over a hill in the car realy fast and feeling sick for 30 seconds so i gess babys just moved position.


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: Butterfly ~ Will be thinking of your Darling Molly tommorow ~ :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> My mother in law got to feel babys leg moving yesterday, she was well freaked out even tho had 3 pregnancies herself lol, she could feel hs foot or knee (not sue lol) moving across and it was poking out! He does this alot but rarely "performs" for others :haha:

bizarre isnt it but wonderful at the same time?! I've not felt a foot as yet but I feel her elbowing me or something most of the time - it feels really sharp! 



lozzy21 said:


> Phew, iv felt baby move plenty but not as strong as normal but then i was woke up lastnight by my tummy feeling like iv gone over a hill in the car realy fast and feeling sick for 30 seconds so i gess babys just moved position.

yeah Ava's movements have become more "muted" for want of a better word, but I've just put it down to less space lol 

I always feel a bit weird when Ava turns over - I think me and Kerrie were discussing this a few weeks back, sorta makes you feel a bit "giddy" and weird sometimes


----------



## WILSMUM

c.holdway said:


> ive only put on 3 lbs i dont know how on earth that has happened mind, i eat like at horse at the mo ive just recieved a letter saying i qualify for the mat grant so getting 500 on monday :) :happydance:

I posted mine 28th Sept and not heard anything yet!
Mmmm wonder if I should ring em!?

Where di you girls post yrs off to? Yr local jobcentre plus?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Just chased my HIP - there was a recorded message saying that they're upgrading their computer systems and will not be able to access records. Will be back up and running on Tuesday 12 October. Could be why mine is taking long - I posted mine on 24th September though :shrug:


----------



## wishingforbub

hi ladies

hope you are all well.. havent read back yet...
here is my bump from 28 weeks.. one week late :)
xx
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3


----------



## - Butterfly -

Gorgeous bump Wishing x


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> till bob said:
> 
> 
> mornin girls hope ur ok well yday i went and brought sum maternity tights so i could wear my denium skirt they r really comfy and lovely and thick but they were 10 quid for one pair i thought there was 2 untill i opened them today lol they r lovely tho xx my cousins also had the post mortum results back today for macey apparently she had only been dead 24 hours and its just been put down to lack of oxygen due to a trauma poor little thing at least it wasnt a chromosone defect of anythin so shud mean if she gets pregnant again she should carry and deliver a healthy baby xx
> 
> I went to H&M and they charge about £10 for a pair of maternity tights it's amazing how much more expensive things are when it says "maternity"!!
> 
> I bet your cousin is relieved it wasn't a chromosome defect but it must be soooo hard for her either way :hugs: to your cousin xxx
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Ness - ouch for the anal fissures. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: thank you honey - most of the time they're fine but if I have some extra hard poo's they get sore lol
> 
> Anyone else's poo becoming a bit "rabbit dropping" like? We don't half talk about some stuff on here!!
> 
> oooh my HIP grant is in my account too :happydance: I have money thank goodness after having to pay OH's credit card off at the beginning of the month with my own money for the nursery furniture it's finally in my account! Getting my hair done on Sunday at a salon didnt want to risk using the home bleach so put it away til I've had her. Will re-do it around Christmas then instead.
> 
> Got a 50% off voucher too for the salon I usually go to so bonus all round!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes rabbit dropping :blush: How long did it take for your hip grant? I sent my form off 2 weeks ago and not received it yet. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> well I originally sent it off back in September and didnt hear from them til about 3 weeks later by letter but they didnt process it because they said my midwife had put the wrong date on (she hadn't so I don't know what happened there). But I picked up a new form at my mw appt on 28 Sept and she signed it there and then. I posted it the next day so...erm...around 10 days. It would be worth chasing them hun theres a number on the guide to completing the form it comes with xx
> 
> 
> 
> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> Quick question... When r u ladies startin raspberry leaf tea? If you are of course!Click to expand...
> 
> When can you start taking drinking it from?
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Still feeling sick...:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> aww :hugs: sorry you're feeling so rotten hun is this from the heartburn still?
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Am not feeling quite so good this afternoon. Have had it brought home to me that work are quite likely NOT to backfill my post (any savings are being grabbed at with both hands at the moment) which means they are potentially going to think after a year that they dont need my post at all. In the current climate (I work in the public sector) its entirely possible they will decide to save my salary. I am the only person in my organisation who does my job - great if they think im undispensable NOT GREAT if they decide to chop the job up among 10 others. :cry: Feeling a smidgeon worried about this - with DH being self employed my salary has always been the dependable one - the one we pay mortgage and bills mainly out of. Buggerit until today they told me they were backfilling it!! Now I feel very vulnerable. Ive worked for nearly 20 years non stop and built a career and now it feels as though it will be taken away from me.
> 
> Sorry, in the scheme of things its not major (reference Tillbobs neice for example) but its bothering me. Thank god we can pay off some of the mortgage soon or id be climbing the walls with worry.
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...
> 
> That sucks Mizze not knowing whether you have a job or not to go back to is there anyway they could accommodate a sideways move just in case? xx
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Yay Warren's come home from work and rung Rachel from babybond to see if it's possible to have a scan by the lady who did my gender scan on my birthday :D Just got to wait for her to ring back after speaking to her to see what can be done for me :DClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for it to be the 9th of Nov which will be my actual birthday but have said I don't mind a day either side so fingers crossed she can come back with someone within that :DClick to expand...
> 
> woo hoo!! how exciting!! My birthday is 3 November!Click to expand...

November birthdays rule :D


----------



## sammiwry

wishingforbub said:


> hi ladies
> 
> hope you are all well.. havent read back yet...
> here is my bump from 28 weeks.. one week late :)
> xx

Gorgeous bump and lovely tan too!


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks butterfly... will be thinking of your little Molly tomorrow :hugs:
hehe thanks sammi.. but that's no tan LOL.. thats just me :)


----------



## WILSMUM

WooHoo! Just phoned about my sure start maternity grant and they made the decision on it today and Yay! I've Been Awarded It!!! :dance: WooHoo!!! Should go into my account sometime next week!!!! Yay!!!! I can do my Xmas shopping!!!!! Hehehe!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

:( either way I'm jealous! I've stayed white this year and I don't like it :(


----------



## sammiwry

WILSMUM said:


> WooHoo! Just phoned about my sure start maternity grant and they made the decision on it today and Yay! I've Been Awarded It!!! :dance: WooHoo!!! Should go into my account sometime next week!!!! Yay!!!! I can do my Xmas shopping!!!!! Hehehe!!!!

Wooo!!


----------



## wishingforbub

If I could, I would give you some of it ;)


----------



## sammiwry

Haha aww thanks


----------



## mummyclo

Lovely bump wishing and nice tan :haha:
My birthday is in October :)


----------



## mummyclo

I don't get who is entitled to the Sure start grant :(


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> I don't get who is entitled to the Sure start grant :(

Same, from everything I've read online you can get it if you recieve certain benefits


----------



## mummyclo

Oh, im not on any benefits, apart from we get working tax credits and child tax credits when bubs is born! :)
I loved the video of Roxy btw :haha:


----------



## cho

When bubs is born if you recieve child tax credits at the higher rate( you will have to find this out) then you can claim once bubs is here you have 11 weeks i think, or if you are on jobseekers you get it, i would say once you start recieveing benefits apply and just see what they say


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Oh, im not on any benefits, apart from we get working tax credits and child tax credits when bubs is born! :)
> I loved the video of Roxy btw :haha:

I'm not on any benefits at all, will claim ctc when Madden is born but from what I can make out that's all I'm entitled to.

It is funny isn't it? She was going at him for a good 10 mins lol.


Can anyone remember if you can still get a product you put on your nails to stop you biting them? I think it was called nail the habit or something similar :S I've tried superdrugs website and about to look on boots but cant seem to find anything like it :(

Edited to say:
found it: this stuff


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> I don't get who is entitled to the Sure start grant :(

Yeah hun you're entitled if you get certain benefits one of which is Child Tax Credits but you have to be getting higher than the basic family rate which is £548 a year for children over one and £1095 a year for a baby under one.
I didn't think we'd get it cause tbh even though we are really a one salary family (I only work 7.5 hrs a week) and money is tight for use I don't see us as being hard up iykwim but we get more than £548 a year ctc so..............

And don't forget hun you can still claim it after baby is born you just have to make sure you get baby registered, get yr ctc and apply for the grant before baby is 3 months old!

Heres a link to the form: https://www.dwp.gov.uk/advisers/claimforms/sf100_print.pdf



I'm soo chuffed cause we never get anything usually! I've just done a spreadsheet and have already mentally spent £375 of it!!!!

Now all I need to do is get my SMP1 form and MATB1 form from work so I can apply for Maternity Allowance!!
I really am beginning to see how people can actually make a living out of having children!


----------



## Nessicle

wishingforbub said:


> hi ladies
> 
> hope you are all well.. havent read back yet...
> here is my bump from 28 weeks.. one week late :)
> xx

aww gorgeous bump hun!! :flower:



WILSMUM said:


> WooHoo! Just phoned about my sure start maternity grant and they made the decision on it today and Yay! I've Been Awarded It!!! :dance: WooHoo!!! Should go into my account sometime next week!!!! Yay!!!! I can do my Xmas shopping!!!!! Hehehe!!!!

That's wicked yay!! :happydance: 



wishingforbub said:


> If I could, I would give you some of it ;)

he he and me! I'm white as they come!


----------



## ducky1502

Afternoon girlies :flower:

Thought I would update you on my consultant appt this morning. Well I was there FOREVER, although it was partly my fault because I forgot to hand in my form to say I was even there for the first 30mins :blush: oops!

Well blood pressure etc good, urine was sent off but I swear they send it off 90% of the time anyway. Doctor said baby was measuring about 3wks behind so has booked my in for a growth scan next friday and wants to see my in 2wks instead of the usual 4. He said because I'm so small he wouldn't expect me to have a baby any bigger than 6-7lb and that my body probably wouldn't be able able to handle a baby much bigger anyway. Even though at every single scan I've had he's either been bang on or measuring quite big :shrug: So will be interesting to see what measurements we get from the growth scan. He said he wasn't worried but he wanted to be on the safe side. I'm not worried really, kind of anxious to find out how big he ACTUALLY measures instead of just their guesses and going from previous scans. But if he is measuring big then I want answers as to how my little body is going to push out such a beast :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

WILSMUM said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I don't get who is entitled to the Sure start grant :(
> 
> Yeah hun you're entitled if you get certain benefits one of which is Child Tax Credits but you have to be getting higher than the basic family rate which is £548 a year for children over one and £1095 a year for a baby under one.
> I didn't think we'd get it cause tbh even though we are really a one salary family (I only work 7.5 hrs a week) and money is tight for use I don't see us as being hard up iykwim but we get more than £548 a year ctc so..............
> 
> And don't forget hun you can still claim it after baby is born you just have to make sure you get baby registered, get yr ctc and apply for the grant before baby is 3 months old!
> 
> Heres a link to the form: https://www.dwp.gov.uk/advisers/claimforms/sf100_print.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> I'm soo chuffed cause we never get anything usually! I've just done a spreadsheet and have already mentally spent £375 of it!!!!
> 
> Now all I need to do is get my SMP1 form and MATB1 form from work so I can apply for Maternity Allowance!!
> I really am beginning to see how people can actually make a living out of having children!Click to expand...

Ooo what have you spent it on then??

I did the online questionnaire thing and it came up saying £348 was what I was entitled to, but is that a month or what?


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> Afternoon girlies :flower:
> 
> Thought I would update you on my consultant appt this morning. Well I was there FOREVER, although it was partly my fault because I forgot to hand in my form to say I was even there for the first 30mins :blush: oops!
> 
> Well blood pressure etc good, urine was sent off but I swear they send it off 90% of the time anyway. Doctor said baby was measuring about 3wks behind so has booked my in for a growth scan next friday and wants to see my in 2wks instead of the usual 4. He said because I'm so small he wouldn't expect me to have a baby any bigger than 6-7lb and that my body probably wouldn't be able able to handle a baby much bigger anyway. Even though at every single scan I've had he's either been bang on or measuring quite big :shrug: So will be interesting to see what measurements we get from the growth scan. He said he wasn't worried but he wanted to be on the safe side. I'm not worried really, kind of anxious to find out how big he ACTUALLY measures instead of just their guesses and going from previous scans. But if he is measuring big then I want answers as to how my little body is going to push out such a beast :haha:

Madden has measured top of the grey area on the charts at all scans too :S

How tall are you?


----------



## ducky1502

I'm not even that short lol, 5foot5. My BMI was low so that's why I'm under consultant care. I'm just naturally slim, never had an eating problem or anything. But because I'm small they're keeping an extra close eye on me 'close in case'. Not totally sure why though, I mean surely smaller people GENERALLY mean smaller babies, doesn't mean there's anything wrong. Although I know this isn't always the case. Well I guess it's best to be safe than sorry.


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> I'm not even that short lol, 5foot5. My BMI was low so that's why I'm under consultant care. I'm just naturally slim, never had an eating problem or anything. But because I'm small they're keeping an extra close eye on me 'close in case'. Not totally sure why though, I mean surely smaller people GENERALLY mean smaller babies, doesn't mean there's anything wrong. Although I know this isn't always the case. Well I guess it's best to be safe than sorry.

Your taller than me lol! 

Does make me wonder why they take so much importance from BMI though as it's not a good indicator of health


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I don't get who is entitled to the Sure start grant :(
> 
> Yeah hun you're entitled if you get certain benefits one of which is Child Tax Credits but you have to be getting higher than the basic family rate which is £548 a year for children over one and £1095 a year for a baby under one.
> I didn't think we'd get it cause tbh even though we are really a one salary family (I only work 7.5 hrs a week) and money is tight for use I don't see us as being hard up iykwim but we get more than £548 a year ctc so..............
> 
> And don't forget hun you can still claim it after baby is born you just have to make sure you get baby registered, get yr ctc and apply for the grant before baby is 3 months old!
> 
> Heres a link to the form: https://www.dwp.gov.uk/advisers/claimforms/sf100_print.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> I'm soo chuffed cause we never get anything usually! I've just done a spreadsheet and have already mentally spent £375 of it!!!!
> 
> Now all I need to do is get my SMP1 form and MATB1 form from work so I can apply for Maternity Allowance!!
> *I really am beginning to see how people can actually make a living out of having children*!Click to expand...

lol did any of you see that article in the latest Closer magazine from this week? About the mum of 5 who gets at least £29k a year (tax free) in benefits and has just had a £4.5k boob job - she gets £975 a month in CTC, £860 a month in income support, £303 child benefit, £260 for something else that escapes me, free school dinners, she has flat screen tv's in all her rooms in her four bedroom detached house, council tax benefit, she only shops in Next if she's "a bit low on cash one month", they have 3 laptops between the 5 kids but she said she needs to buy them two more so they don't have to share because "they don't like sharing" 

they have 2 £2,000 holidays a year....me and Mark couldnt even afford one holiday this year let alone two! We went to Norwich for 2 days! 

Her attitude was that if the taxpayer wants to work then they should accept they need to "pay for people like her" she should be utterly ashamed of herself! Not one of her 5 kids was under the age of 6 (all in school) but then why would she work getting hand outs like that! Bloody Labour has done that to this country it's a disgrace!! 

Seriously my blood was boiling when I read it -it's a disgrace!!


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> My mother in law got to feel babys leg moving yesterday, she was well freaked out even tho had 3 pregnancies herself lol, she could feel hs foot or knee (not sue lol) moving across and it was poking out! He does this alot but rarely "performs" for others :haha:
> 
> bizarre isnt it but wonderful at the same time?! I've not felt a foot as yet but I feel her elbowing me or something most of the time - it feels really sharp!
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Phew, iv felt baby move plenty but not as strong as normal but then i was woke up lastnight by my tummy feeling like iv gone over a hill in the car realy fast and feeling sick for 30 seconds so i gess babys just moved position.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah Ava's movements have become more "muted" for want of a better word, but I've just put it down to less space lol
> 
> I always feel a bit weird when Ava turns over - I think me and Kerrie were discussing this a few weeks back, sorta makes you feel a bit "giddy" and weird sometimesClick to expand...

I was speaking to one of my mates earlier and with her little girl she swears blind that she could feel Amy's fingernails scratching her from the inside!! :wacko:



wishingforbub said:


> hi ladies
> 
> hope you are all well.. havent read back yet...
> here is my bump from 28 weeks.. one week late :)
> xx

Yay! Great bump - and nice outy belly button - mine is still firmly IN. I wish I could have some of your colour too! :thumbup:



WILSMUM said:


> I'm soo chuffed cause we never get anything usually! *I've just done a spreadsheet *and have already mentally spent £375 of it!!!!
> 
> Now all I need to do is get my SMP1 form and MATB1 form from work so I can apply for Maternity Allowance!!
> I really am beginning to see how people can actually make a living out of having children!

Yay Accountant speak on the Dreamers thread. Thought it was just me that did that sort of thing :blush:



ducky1502 said:


> Afternoon girlies :flower:
> 
> Thought I would update you on my consultant appt this morning. Well I was there FOREVER, although it was partly my fault because I forgot to hand in my form to say I was even there for the first 30mins :blush: oops!
> 
> Well blood pressure etc good, urine was sent off but I swear they send it off 90% of the time anyway. Doctor said baby was measuring about 3wks behind so has booked my in for a growth scan next friday and wants to see my in 2wks instead of the usual 4. He said because I'm so small he wouldn't expect me to have a baby any bigger than 6-7lb and that my body probably wouldn't be able able to handle a baby much bigger anyway. Even though at every single scan I've had he's either been bang on or measuring quite big :shrug: So will be interesting to see what measurements we get from the growth scan. He said he wasn't worried but he wanted to be on the safe side. I'm not worried really, kind of anxious to find out how big he ACTUALLY measures instead of just their guesses and going from previous scans. But if he is measuring big then I want answers as to how my little body is going to push out such a beast :haha:

Getting a scan will be great - the thing is the measurements can be so inaccurate and you get to see your LO again. 

Im sure your body will cope if necessary hon! :) 

My friend is very very tiny and had C-sections with hers but her Mum is also tiny tiny and birthed her three without any problems. (Including 2 strapping lads!) 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

sammiwry said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not even that short lol, 5foot5. My BMI was low so that's why I'm under consultant care. I'm just naturally slim, never had an eating problem or anything. But because I'm small they're keeping an extra close eye on me 'close in case'. Not totally sure why though, I mean surely smaller people GENERALLY mean smaller babies, doesn't mean there's anything wrong. Although I know this isn't always the case. Well I guess it's best to be safe than sorry.
> 
> Your taller than me lol!
> 
> Does make me wonder why they take so much importance from BMI though as it's not a good indicator of healthClick to expand...

Exactly. But I'm just going with the flow. There's no harm in having a growth scan, it'll be nice to see baby again at least. Personally I have no concerns about my LO but if they want to see me more often, scan me more etc then I won't complain. They're the professionals so I'll just do as I'm told :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I don't get who is entitled to the Sure start grant :(
> 
> Yeah hun you're entitled if you get certain benefits one of which is Child Tax Credits but you have to be getting higher than the basic family rate which is £548 a year for children over one and £1095 a year for a baby under one.
> I didn't think we'd get it cause tbh even though we are really a one salary family (I only work 7.5 hrs a week) and money is tight for use I don't see us as being hard up iykwim but we get more than £548 a year ctc so..............
> 
> And don't forget hun you can still claim it after baby is born you just have to make sure you get baby registered, get yr ctc and apply for the grant before baby is 3 months old!
> 
> Heres a link to the form: https://www.dwp.gov.uk/advisers/claimforms/sf100_print.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> I'm soo chuffed cause we never get anything usually! I've just done a spreadsheet and have already mentally spent £375 of it!!!!
> 
> Now all I need to do is get my SMP1 form and MATB1 form from work so I can apply for Maternity Allowance!!
> *I really am beginning to see how people can actually make a living out of having children*!Click to expand...
> 
> lol did any of you see that article in the latest Closer magazine from this week? About the mum of 5 who gets at least £29k a year (tax free) in benefits and has just had a £4.5k boob job - she gets £975 a month in CTC, £860 a month in income support, £303 child benefit, £260 for something else that escapes me, free school dinners, she has flat screen tv's in all her rooms in her four bedroom detached house, council tax benefit, she only shops in Next if she's "a bit low on cash one month", they have 3 laptops between the 5 kids but she said she needs to buy them two more so they don't have to share because "they don't like sharing"
> 
> they have 2 £2,000 holidays a year....me and Mark couldnt even afford one holiday this year let alone two! We went to Norwich for 2 days!
> 
> Her attitude was that if the taxpayer wants to work then they should accept they need to "pay for people like her" she should be utterly ashamed of herself! Not one of her 5 kids was under the age of 6 (all in school) but then why would she work getting hand outs like that! Bloody Labour has done that to this country it's a disgrace!!
> 
> Seriously my blood was boiling when I read it -it's a disgrace!!Click to expand...


Tell me about it! Why should us working people have to pay for people like her to keep having babies and then rewarding her with lots of payouts because she doesn't work? 

*I do appreciate some people cannot work for health reasons*

Really does annoy me how they can get all these benefits without giving back to society and those of us that need a small helping hand now and again cannot get it because we earn slightly too much.


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> I'm not even that short lol, 5foot5. My BMI was low so that's why I'm under consultant care. I'm just naturally slim, never had an eating problem or anything. But because I'm small they're keeping an extra close eye on me 'close in case'. Not totally sure why though, I mean surely smaller people GENERALLY mean smaller babies, doesn't mean there's anything wrong. Although I know this isn't always the case. Well I guess it's best to be safe than sorry.

I'm not even 5ft 2 lol! 

Good that they're keeping an eye on you though and at least you get to see bubs again :happydance: 

Most short people I know have had quite big babies weight wise lol - my friend is 4ft 10" and her baby boy was 10lb 2oz - he had to be delivered by c-sec! My mum is 5ft 3" and I weighed 8lb 6oz and Mark's mum is soo tiny and slim and he weight 8lb 9oz! 

I agree with Sammi though that the BMI index is not always a reliable indicator of a persons health for sure x


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not even that short lol, 5foot5. My BMI was low so that's why I'm under consultant care. I'm just naturally slim, never had an eating problem or anything. But because I'm small they're keeping an extra close eye on me 'close in case'. Not totally sure why though, I mean surely smaller people GENERALLY mean smaller babies, doesn't mean there's anything wrong. Although I know this isn't always the case. Well I guess it's best to be safe than sorry.
> 
> Your taller than me lol!
> 
> Does make me wonder why they take so much importance from BMI though as it's not a good indicator of healthClick to expand...
> 
> Exactly. But I'm just going with the flow. There's no harm in having a growth scan, it'll be nice to see baby again at least. Personally I have no concerns about my LO but if they want to see me more often, scan me more etc then I won't complain. They're the professionals so I'll just do as I'm told :haha:Click to expand...

Haha, I wouldn't complain at another free scan, but when I had my booking in appointment I told the midwife I would argue point blank about BMI, think she scared to tell me what mine was lol


----------



## Mizze

Forgot to say annoyed at Midwife who didnt fill in my MATB1 properly so work wont accept it! Grrrrr!

Ness - the benefits system was intended to be a safety net to ensure people who couldnt work had food, clothing, a roof over their head and proper food. I wonder how they can afford those things with so many kids? Anyone who can afford to shop in Next for their 5 kids on £29k a year must be doing it on the never-never surely? 
Either that or there is some serious "supplementing" of her official income going on somewhere. 

Mizze


----------



## ducky1502

I'm just a really small build, not short or anything. Usually under 8 stone and a size 6/8 (when not pregnant of course) and the doctor even said that there's no problem with this if it's my natural size but generally they want a woman to be bigger in pregnancy. Well I'm sorry but I can't just press a button and plump up just because I'm pregnant lol. Well I'm intrigued to find out my measurements etc next friday!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not even that short lol, 5foot5. My BMI was low so that's why I'm under consultant care. I'm just naturally slim, never had an eating problem or anything. But because I'm small they're keeping an extra close eye on me 'close in case'. Not totally sure why though, I mean surely smaller people GENERALLY mean smaller babies, doesn't mean there's anything wrong. Although I know this isn't always the case. Well I guess it's best to be safe than sorry.
> 
> I'm not even 5ft 2 lol!
> 
> Good that they're keeping an eye on you though and at least you get to see bubs again :happydance:
> 
> Most short people I know have had quite big babies weight wise lol - my friend is 4ft 10" and her baby boy was 10lb 2oz - he had to be delivered by c-sec! My mum is 5ft 3" and I weighed 8lb 6oz and Mark's mum is soo tiny and slim and he weight 8lb 9oz!
> 
> I agree with Sammi though that the BMI index is not always a reliable indicator of a persons health for sure xClick to expand...

I'm only 159cm's! I can sometimes buy kids clothes pre-pregnancy lol. 

As for height, my mum is 5'3/4 and I was 8lb 10 and my brother was 8lb 12 but both by c-section (me because of being breach and my brother was emergency as he didn't want to come out!) Warren's mum is about 5' and had Stu at 9lb an Warren at 10ln naturally!


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze said:


> Forgot to say annoyed at Midwife who didnt fill in my MATB1 properly so work wont accept it! Grrrrr!
> 
> Ness - the benefits system was intended to be a safety net to ensure people who couldnt work had food, clothing, a roof over their head and proper food. I wonder how they can afford those things with so many kids? Anyone who can afford to shop in Next for their 5 kids on £29k a year must be doing it on the never-never surely?
> Either that or there is some serious "supplementing" of her official income going on somewhere.
> 
> Mizze

But surely the article Ness is refering to shows just how corrupt the system has become if she can afford to do all she's said in the article?


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> I'm not even that short lol, 5foot5. My BMI was low so that's why I'm under consultant care. I'm just naturally slim, never had an eating problem or anything. But because I'm small they're keeping an extra close eye on me 'close in case'. Not totally sure why though, I mean surely smaller people GENERALLY mean smaller babies, doesn't mean there's anything wrong. Although I know this isn't always the case. Well I guess it's best to be safe than sorry.




Mizze said:


> Forgot to say annoyed at Midwife who didnt fill in my MATB1 properly so work wont accept it! Grrrrr!
> 
> Ness - the benefits system was intended to be a safety net to ensure people who couldnt work had food, clothing, a roof over their head and proper food. I wonder how they can afford those things with so many kids? Anyone who can afford to shop in Next for their 5 kids on £29k a year must be doing it on the never-never surely?
> Either that or there is some serious "supplementing" of her official income going on somewhere.
> 
> Mizze

Yeah but this is £29k that's not taxed - dont forget someone earning that would be taxed on it so wouldnt come out with anywhere near what she's getting in benefits etc. the amount she receives each month totals about £ £2500, for a family of 6 - my family (6 of us) lived on around £200 a month after my parents had paid all their bills and mortgage.....

Eitherway the amount of benefits she's getting is absurd, if she was working and trying and getting support then you can sympathise but she would obviously get given less benefits if she worked so for her there's no point

She's spent £4.5k on a boob job as she saved up using her benefits money....something is seriously wrong here xx


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> I'm just a really small build, not short or anything. Usually under 8 stone and a size 6/8 (when not pregnant of course) and the doctor even said that there's no problem with this if it's my natural size but generally they want a woman to be bigger in pregnancy. Well I'm sorry but I can't just press a button and plump up just because I'm pregnant lol. Well I'm intrigued to find out my measurements etc next friday!

lol they're probably just covering their backs hun - you're healthy and eat well and wouldnt do anything to put your baby at risk and like you say you're a naturally slim person! Will be cool to find out measurements for sure! :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Forgot to say annoyed at Midwife who didnt fill in my MATB1 properly so work wont accept it! Grrrrr!
> 
> Ness - the benefits system was intended to be a safety net to ensure people who couldnt work had food, clothing, a roof over their head and proper food. I wonder how they can afford those things with so many kids? Anyone who can afford to shop in Next for their 5 kids on £29k a year must be doing it on the never-never surely?
> Either that or there is some serious "supplementing" of her official income going on somewhere.
> 
> Mizze
> 
> But surely the article Ness is refering to shows just how corrupt the system has become if she can afford to do all she's said in the article?Click to expand...

It's infuriating. I'm all for supporting people who need benefits - my mum claimed benefits while she was a single parent family with 3 children under 10 (though there was nothing like today's benefits I think she got about £300 a month in income support, CTC's didnt exist back then) and soon as she could work she did, people like this woman have no pride or morales these are the people that fill me with utter disgust - she was bragging about it as well and so disrespectful to people like us who work to pay for people like her and she's basically stealing from those people who genuinely need that extra help I find it quite upsetting really


----------



## cho

I think it depends what kinda benefits you talk about, we get working tax credits and tax credits. I think ppl like that give ppl on benefits a bad name i thionk it depends on what you intend in the future, i dont work my husband does but i will return to work when this baby is a year or 2 old, i dont see the fuss in that i was a tax payer before i had Bradley and i went back to work last year but lost my job, and decided to plan another and get married and return to work when dylan is 1 or 2 i dont milk the system i get what im entitled to and dont have kids for money


----------



## WILSMUM

https://www.boots.com/webapp/wcs/st...&searchTerm=nail+biting&newDepSearch=&x=0&y=0

They have 3 and theres another one as well which isn't on here that I used on DS to stop him sucking him thumb, think thats called stop & grow


----------



## cho

Ducky sure all is fine, i think its stupid the bmi crap, i think if your able to fall pregnant your healthy enough to carry and have a baby.
Going by my bmi before i was pregnant i was over weight i wouldnt say im a big person, im not tiny but because a bmi tells me im over weight apparently i am lol.
ooh a scan would be nice, i would love to have another :)


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> I think it depends what kinda benefits you talk about, we get working tax credits and tax credits. I think ppl like that give ppl on benefits a bad name i thionk it depends on what you intend in the future, i dont work my husband does but i will return to work when this baby is a year or 2 old, i dont see the fuss in that i was a tax payer before i had Bradley and i went back to work last year but lost my job, and decided to plan another and get married and return to work when dylan is 1 or 2 i dont milk the system i get what im entitled to and dont have kids for money

Oh yeah definitely hun I agree with you completely - this woman just doesnt intend to work though she's got the attitude "why should I miss out on my children growing up by going to work when the state will keep me" 

I have absolutely no problem with families in your situation Charlotte - honest, hard working people who deserve help but this woman infuriates me lol 

Sorry I didnt mean to bring any politics in to our thread :haha: I've no doubt in my mind whatsoever that every lady on this thread is genuine in life and on here, you're some of the best friends I've ever made :flower: 

It's just people in Pixxie's situation or like Mizze and others who lose their job or may not have a job to go back to seem to get no help and women like this one in the magazine just take the piss....

it's like this article 

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ne...s-because-they-are-better-off-unemployed.html

it's just mental!


----------



## Nessicle

found the woman on Daily Mail grrr just looking at her boils my blood :rofl:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...cuts-Kelly-Marshall-spent-4-500-BOOB-JOB.html

edit: I was wrong she has a 3 year old which is her youngest


----------



## lozzy21

ducky1502 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not even that short lol, 5foot5. My BMI was low so that's why I'm under consultant care. I'm just naturally slim, never had an eating problem or anything. But because I'm small they're keeping an extra close eye on me 'close in case'. Not totally sure why though, I mean surely smaller people GENERALLY mean smaller babies, doesn't mean there's anything wrong. Although I know this isn't always the case. Well I guess it's best to be safe than sorry.
> 
> Your taller than me lol!
> 
> Does make me wonder why they take so much importance from BMI though as it's not a good indicator of healthClick to expand...
> 
> Exactly. But I'm just going with the flow. There's no harm in having a growth scan, it'll be nice to see baby again at least. Personally I have no concerns about my LO but if they want to see me more often, scan me more etc then I won't complain. They're the professionals so I'll just do as I'm told :haha:Click to expand...

Tell me about the whole BMI thing, iv got the same problem but because im too big. Iv seen the consultant once and have refused to go again unless i develop any complications, i found it nothing but a waste of time.


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> Ducky sure all is fine, i think its stupid the bmi crap, i think if your able to fall pregnant your healthy enough to carry and have a baby.
> Going by my bmi before i was pregnant i was over weight i wouldnt say im a big person, im not tiny but because a bmi tells me im over weight apparently i am lol.
> ooh a scan would be nice, i would love to have another :)

I was just bordering on overweight going by BMI - 24 apparently but I'm 5ft 2" just under and wore a size 10 - curvy but hourglass and weighed about 8st 8lb


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy are you quite tall? You look tall in your piccies on facebook


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> Ducky sure all is fine, i think its stupid the bmi crap, i think if your able to fall pregnant your healthy enough to carry and have a baby.
> Going by my bmi before i was pregnant i was over weight i wouldnt say im a big person, im not tiny but because a bmi tells me im over weight apparently i am lol.
> ooh a scan would be nice, i would love to have another :)
> 
> I was just bordering on overweight going by BMI - 24 apparently but I'm 5ft 2" just under and wore a size 10 - curvy but hourglass and weighed about 8st 8lbClick to expand...

No hun 24 is a healthy bmi, 26 or over is classed as overweight.


----------



## Nessicle

ah I see - I thought it was borderline and anything from 25 was classed as overweight


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not even that short lol, 5foot5. My BMI was low so that's why I'm under consultant care. I'm just naturally slim, never had an eating problem or anything. But because I'm small they're keeping an extra close eye on me 'close in case'. Not totally sure why though, I mean surely smaller people GENERALLY mean smaller babies, doesn't mean there's anything wrong. Although I know this isn't always the case. Well I guess it's best to be safe than sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Forgot to say annoyed at Midwife who didnt fill in my MATB1 properly so work wont accept it! Grrrrr!
> 
> Ness - the benefits system was intended to be a safety net to ensure people who couldnt work had food, clothing, a roof over their head and proper food. I wonder how they can afford those things with so many kids? Anyone who can afford to shop in Next for their 5 kids on £29k a year must be doing it on the never-never surely?
> Either that or there is some serious "supplementing" of her official income going on somewhere.
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah but this is £29k that's not taxed - dont forget someone earning that would be taxed on it so wouldnt come out with anywhere near what she's getting in benefits etc. the amount she receives each month totals about £ £2500, for a family of 6 - my family (6 of us) lived on around £200 a month after my parents had paid all their bills and mortgage.....
> 
> Eitherway the amount of benefits she's getting is absurd, if she was working and trying and getting support then you can sympathise but she would obviously get given less benefits if she worked so for her there's no point
> 
> She's spent £4.5k on a boob job as she saved up using her benefits money....something is seriously wrong here xxClick to expand...

Sorry - didnt word post properly -My point was it was intended as a safety net to cover the basics so families didnt starve or have serious health issues caused by their poverty. It wasnt supposed to be a way of life. (Admittedly there are areas in the country where a job is a very very scarce thing indeed) I agree that this situation seems ridiculous - also agreed that the attitude of "tough, you cant stop me so ner,ner" makes you want to hit her over the head with a mallet. 

Some people know how to milk the system, and boy do they. I know we wont afford to shop at Next ALL THE TIME for Caitlyn's clothes! 

Lots of others deal with real deprevation or health problems and often the help isnt there for them! 
DH has a mate with severe kidney problems - two transplants and serious amounts of medication to be taken daily and frequent stays in hospital when things get bad. He knows he wont make old bones and his condition is too unpredicatble to keep a steady job. He is, quite righly, on sickness benefit. He can some days be perfectly fine, then he might not be able to make it out of bed for a fortnight. The last time he went to have his benefit assessed (on a good day) some snotty nosed little bugger chucked a pencil on the floor and asked him to pick it up then when DH's friend easily could made a comment about his range of movement being normal!!!!! He's not on disability because of a bad back you little prick, the guy's kidneys dont work and despite the transplants its likely to kill him within 10 years!! Grrrrr -the fight he had to keep his benefit was horrendous -to say nothing of the humiliation of being assessed by someone with no medical background at all. 

And breathe.........

Mizze


----------



## lozzy21

Im 5"9 ness but i am over weight, i admit that but i have none of the so called problems with being overweight. Im naturaly curvy, a size 16 jeans when im at MY ideal size.


----------



## cho

Mizze said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not even that short lol, 5foot5. My BMI was low so that's why I'm under consultant care. I'm just naturally slim, never had an eating problem or anything. But because I'm small they're keeping an extra close eye on me 'close in case'. Not totally sure why though, I mean surely smaller people GENERALLY mean smaller babies, doesn't mean there's anything wrong. Although I know this isn't always the case. Well I guess it's best to be safe than sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Forgot to say annoyed at Midwife who didnt fill in my MATB1 properly so work wont accept it! Grrrrr!
> 
> Ness - the benefits system was intended to be a safety net to ensure people who couldnt work had food, clothing, a roof over their head and proper food. I wonder how they can afford those things with so many kids? Anyone who can afford to shop in Next for their 5 kids on £29k a year must be doing it on the never-never surely?
> Either that or there is some serious "supplementing" of her official income going on somewhere.
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah but this is £29k that's not taxed - dont forget someone earning that would be taxed on it so wouldnt come out with anywhere near what she's getting in benefits etc. the amount she receives each month totals about £ £2500, for a family of 6 - my family (6 of us) lived on around £200 a month after my parents had paid all their bills and mortgage.....
> 
> Eitherway the amount of benefits she's getting is absurd, if she was working and trying and getting support then you can sympathise but she would obviously get given less benefits if she worked so for her there's no point
> 
> She's spent £4.5k on a boob job as she saved up using her benefits money....something is seriously wrong here xxClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry - didnt word post properly -My point was it was intended as a safety net to cover the basics so families didnt starve or have serious health issues caused by their poverty. It wasnt supposed to be a way of life. (Admittedly there are areas in the country where a job is a very very scarce thing indeed) I agree that this situation seems ridiculous - also agreed that the attitude of "tough, you cant stop me so ner,ner" makes you want to hit her over the head with a mallet.
> 
> Some people know how to milk the system, and boy do they. I know we wont afford to shop at Next ALL THE TIME for Caitlyn's clothes!
> 
> Lots of others deal with real deprevation or health problems and often the help isnt there for them!
> DH has a mate with severe kidney problems - two transplants and serious amounts of medication to be taken daily and frequent stays in hospital when things get bad. He knows he wont make old bones and his condition is too unpredicatble to keep a steady job. He is, quite righly, on sickness benefit. He can some days be perfectly fine, then he might not be able to make it out of bed for a fortnight. The last time he went to have his benefit assessed (on a good day) some snotty nosed little bugger chucked a pencil on the floor and asked him to pick it up then when DH's friend easily could made a comment about his range of movement being normal!!!!! He's not on disability because of a bad back you little prick, the guy's kidneys dont work and despite the transplants its likely to kill him within 10 years!! Grrrrr -the fight he had to keep his benefit was horrendous -to say nothing of the humiliation of being assessed by someone with no medical background at all.
> 
> And breathe.........
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...

shocking!


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> I think it depends what kinda benefits you talk about, we get working tax credits and tax credits. I think ppl like that give ppl on benefits a bad name i thionk it depends on what you intend in the future, i dont work my husband does but i will return to work when this baby is a year or 2 old, i dont see the fuss in that i was a tax payer before i had Bradley and i went back to work last year but lost my job, and decided to plan another and get married and return to work when dylan is 1 or 2 i dont milk the system i get what im entitled to and dont have kids for money

Yes, but your situation is different, you have worked and intend to work again. It's the people that live off of benefits without trying to help themselves that infuriate me, especially when you hear of them going away and buying brand new cars! 

My rant wasn't aimed at you, only the people who can't see any wrong in living off of benefits with no plans to ever try and come off of them


----------



## WILSMUM

sammiwry said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I don't get who is entitled to the Sure start grant :(
> 
> Yeah hun you're entitled if you get certain benefits one of which is Child Tax Credits but you have to be getting higher than the basic family rate which is £548 a year for children over one and £1095 a year for a baby under one.
> I didn't think we'd get it cause tbh even though we are really a one salary family (I only work 7.5 hrs a week) and money is tight for use I don't see us as being hard up iykwim but we get more than £548 a year ctc so..............
> 
> And don't forget hun you can still claim it after baby is born you just have to make sure you get baby registered, get yr ctc and apply for the grant before baby is 3 months old!
> 
> Heres a link to the form: https://www.dwp.gov.uk/advisers/claimforms/sf100_print.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> I'm soo chuffed cause we never get anything usually! I've just done a spreadsheet and have already mentally spent £375 of it!!!!
> 
> Now all I need to do is get my SMP1 form and MATB1 form from work so I can apply for Maternity Allowance!!
> I really am beginning to see how people can actually make a living out of having children!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo what have you spent it on then??
> 
> I did the online questionnaire thing and it came up saying £348 was what I was entitled to, but is that a month or what?Click to expand...

That'll be for the rest of this year up until 5th April (I think)

Well We've pretty much got everything for baby but do still need a chest of draws and a mattress for DS's old cotbed so will get them and then the rest is just to go on b'days and xmas really - DHs kids b'days are Oct, Nov & Dec!!! So a bloomin expensive time fo year for us already before this baby!! Lol!!!




Nessicle said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I don't get who is entitled to the Sure start grant :(
> 
> Yeah hun you're entitled if you get certain benefits one of which is Child Tax Credits but you have to be getting higher than the basic family rate which is £548 a year for children over one and £1095 a year for a baby under one.
> I didn't think we'd get it cause tbh even though we are really a one salary family (I only work 7.5 hrs a week) and money is tight for use I don't see us as being hard up iykwim but we get more than £548 a year ctc so..............
> 
> And don't forget hun you can still claim it after baby is born you just have to make sure you get baby registered, get yr ctc and apply for the grant before baby is 3 months old!
> 
> Heres a link to the form: https://www.dwp.gov.uk/advisers/claimforms/sf100_print.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> I'm soo chuffed cause we never get anything usually! I've just done a spreadsheet and have already mentally spent £375 of it!!!!
> 
> Now all I need to do is get my SMP1 form and MATB1 form from work so I can apply for Maternity Allowance!!
> *I really am beginning to see how people can actually make a living out of having children*!Click to expand...
> 
> lol did any of you see that article in the latest Closer magazine from this week? About the mum of 5 who gets at least £29k a year (tax free) in benefits and has just had a £4.5k boob job - she gets £975 a month in CTC, £860 a month in income support, £303 child benefit, £260 for something else that escapes me, free school dinners, she has flat screen tv's in all her rooms in her four bedroom detached house, council tax benefit, she only shops in Next if she's "a bit low on cash one month", they have 3 laptops between the 5 kids but she said she needs to buy them two more so they don't have to share because "they don't like sharing"
> 
> they have 2 £2,000 holidays a year....me and Mark couldnt even afford one holiday this year let alone two! We went to Norwich for 2 days!
> 
> Her attitude was that if the taxpayer wants to work then they should accept they need to "pay for people like her" she should be utterly ashamed of herself! Not one of her 5 kids was under the age of 6 (all in school) but then why would she work getting hand outs like that! Bloody Labour has done that to this country it's a disgrace!!
> 
> Seriously my blood was boiling when I read it -it's a disgrace!!Click to expand...

That is shocking! But being a floorlayer my DH sees things like this allt he time, all these people on benefits who can afford flat screen TVs and nice cars where as we struggle to have anything other than the basics really and hardly ever buy each other b'day or xmas presents!
But did you hear on the news this week this new government is talking of capping benefits on people like that and making people take responsibility for having large numbers of children!!



Mizze said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> My mother in law got to feel babys leg moving yesterday, she was well freaked out even tho had 3 pregnancies herself lol, she could feel hs foot or knee (not sue lol) moving across and it was poking out! He does this alot but rarely "performs" for others :haha:
> 
> bizarre isnt it but wonderful at the same time?! I've not felt a foot as yet but I feel her elbowing me or something most of the time - it feels really sharp!
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Phew, iv felt baby move plenty but not as strong as normal but then i was woke up lastnight by my tummy feeling like iv gone over a hill in the car realy fast and feeling sick for 30 seconds so i gess babys just moved position.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah Ava's movements have become more "muted" for want of a better word, but I've just put it down to less space lol
> 
> I always feel a bit weird when Ava turns over - I think me and Kerrie were discussing this a few weeks back, sorta makes you feel a bit "giddy" and weird sometimesClick to expand...
> 
> I was speaking to one of my mates earlier and with her little girl she swears blind that she could feel Amy's fingernails scratching her from the inside!! :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies
> 
> hope you are all well.. havent read back yet...
> here is my bump from 28 weeks.. one week late :)
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yay! Great bump - and nice outy belly button - mine is still firmly IN. I wish I could have some of your colour too! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> I'm soo chuffed cause we never get anything usually! *I've just done a spreadsheet *and have already mentally spent £375 of it!!!!
> 
> Now all I need to do is get my SMP1 form and MATB1 form from work so I can apply for Maternity Allowance!!
> I really am beginning to see how people can actually make a living out of having children!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay Accountant speak on the Dreamers thread. Thought it was just me that did that sort of thing :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon girlies :flower:
> 
> Thought I would update you on my consultant appt this morning. Well I was there FOREVER, although it was partly my fault because I forgot to hand in my form to say I was even there for the first 30mins :blush: oops!
> 
> Well blood pressure etc good, urine was sent off but I swear they send it off 90% of the time anyway. Doctor said baby was measuring about 3wks behind so has booked my in for a growth scan next friday and wants to see my in 2wks instead of the usual 4. He said because I'm so small he wouldn't expect me to have a baby any bigger than 6-7lb and that my body probably wouldn't be able able to handle a baby much bigger anyway. Even though at every single scan I've had he's either been bang on or measuring quite big :shrug: So will be interesting to see what measurements we get from the growth scan. He said he wasn't worried but he wanted to be on the safe side. I'm not worried really, kind of anxious to find out how big he ACTUALLY measures instead of just their guesses and going from previous scans. But if he is measuring big then I want answers as to how my little body is going to push out such a beast :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Getting a scan will be great - the thing is the measurements can be so inaccurate and you get to see your LO again.
> 
> Im sure your body will cope if necessary hon! :)
> 
> My friend is very very tiny and had C-sections with hers but her Mum is also tiny tiny and birthed her three without any problems. (Including 2 strapping lads!)
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

I swear it feels like baby is scratching me with its fingernails sometimes too!!!!
And yes I'm an organisation spreadsheet freak! Everything is done on spreadsheets! I have our monthly budget/finances on a spreadsheet usually going at least 6 months into the future!!!



Nessicle said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not even that short lol, 5foot5. My BMI was low so that's why I'm under consultant care. I'm just naturally slim, never had an eating problem or anything. But because I'm small they're keeping an extra close eye on me 'close in case'. Not totally sure why though, I mean surely smaller people GENERALLY mean smaller babies, doesn't mean there's anything wrong. Although I know this isn't always the case. Well I guess it's best to be safe than sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Forgot to say annoyed at Midwife who didnt fill in my MATB1 properly so work wont accept it! Grrrrr!
> 
> Ness - the benefits system was intended to be a safety net to ensure people who couldnt work had food, clothing, a roof over their head and proper food. I wonder how they can afford those things with so many kids? Anyone who can afford to shop in Next for their 5 kids on £29k a year must be doing it on the never-never surely?
> Either that or there is some serious "supplementing" of her official income going on somewhere.
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah but this is £29k that's not taxed - dont forget someone earning that would be taxed on it so wouldnt come out with anywhere near what she's getting in benefits etc. the amount she receives each month totals about £ £2500, for a family of 6 - my family (6 of us) lived on around £200 a month after my parents had paid all their bills and mortgage.....
> 
> Eitherway the amount of benefits she's getting is absurd, if she was working and trying and getting support then you can sympathise but she would obviously get given less benefits if she worked so for her there's no point
> 
> She's spent £4.5k on a boob job as she saved up using her benefits money....something is seriously wrong here xxClick to expand...

And she won't be paying any rent or council tax, so thats £29k a year with only minimal bills to pay!!!


I dunno what I have done to my leg but it is suddenly agony to walk! It was a bit sore earlier but it went off after walking for a bit but just went to get up and its agony I really can't walk! Its my left leg and I'm getting like a really sharp pain basically in the bit where my leg joins my pelvis! And now I need to loo and have no idea how I'm gonna drag myself upstairs!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Wilsmum may be sciatica that's similar to what I had pain wise Monday


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze said:


> Sorry - didnt word post properly -My point was it was intended as a safety net to cover the basics so families didnt starve or have serious health issues caused by their poverty. It wasnt supposed to be a way of life. (Admittedly there are areas in the country where a job is a very very scarce thing indeed) I agree that this situation seems ridiculous - also agreed that the attitude of "tough, you cant stop me so ner,ner" makes you want to hit her over the head with a mallet.
> 
> Some people know how to milk the system, and boy do they. *I know we wont afford to shop at Next ALL THE TIME for Caitlyn's clothes*!
> 
> Lots of others deal with real deprevation or health problems and often the help isnt there for them!
> DH has a mate with severe kidney problems - two transplants and serious amounts of medication to be taken daily and frequent stays in hospital when things get bad. He knows he wont make old bones and his condition is too unpredicatble to keep a steady job. He is, quite righly, on sickness benefit. He can some days be perfectly fine, then he might not be able to make it out of bed for a fortnight. The last time he went to have his benefit assessed (on a good day) some snotty nosed little bugger chucked a pencil on the floor and asked him to pick it up then when DH's friend easily could made a comment about his range of movement being normal!!!!! He's not on disability because of a bad back you little prick, the guy's kidneys dont work and despite the transplants its likely to kill him within 10 years!! Grrrrr -the fight he had to keep his benefit was horrendous -to say nothing of the humiliation of being assessed by someone with no medical background at all.
> 
> And breathe.........
> 
> Mizze

:haha: at your comment about Next - I cant afford to shop in Next all the time on my good salary at the moment! And I sooooo want to hit her over the head with a mallet - horrible human being she is! 

That's disgusting Mizze that someone with health problems etc would be treated that way - this is what angers me, I work with people who have spinal cord and brain injuries and the amount of fight they have to put up to get DLA it's ridiculous! 

xx


----------



## WILSMUM

sammiwry said:


> Wilsmum may be sciatica that's similar to what I had pain wise Monday

I thought that was back pain?
This is the front of my leg!

I mean atm I feel normal, no pain, can't feel it but I know as soon as I try and stand up it'll shoot through me!


----------



## mummyclo

First RLT Capsule down the hatch :)
Lets see how i go with that :)


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Im 5"9 ness but i am over weight, i admit that but i have none of the so called problems with being overweight. Im naturaly curvy, a size 16 jeans when im at MY ideal size.

Size 16 is the national "average" as well I wouldnt consider that in anyway as being overweight it's mental! 



sammiwry said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> I think it depends what kinda benefits you talk about, we get working tax credits and tax credits. I think ppl like that give ppl on benefits a bad name i thionk it depends on what you intend in the future, i dont work my husband does but i will return to work when this baby is a year or 2 old, i dont see the fuss in that i was a tax payer before i had Bradley and i went back to work last year but lost my job, and decided to plan another and get married and return to work when dylan is 1 or 2 i dont milk the system i get what im entitled to and dont have kids for money
> 
> Yes, but your situation is different, you have worked and intend to work again. It's the people that live off of benefits without trying to help themselves that infuriate me, especially when you hear of them going away and buying brand new cars!
> 
> My rant wasn't aimed at you, only the people who can't see any wrong in living off of benefits with no plans to ever try and come off of themClick to expand...

yeah exactly Sammi I'm sooo happy to support people who need it like some, in fact most, of the ladies on this forum. :flower:



sammiwry said:


> Wilsmum may be sciatica that's similar to what I had pain wise Monday

yeah it could be sciatica??


----------



## - Butterfly -

breathe Mizze breathe!! x

After Mollie passed away I lost all my confidence alongside my depression and struggled to leave the house nevermind get a job - I seriously had to jump through hoops to get Sickness Benefit. . . . . It makes me so mad that there are certain people who know exactly how to play the system and they manage to get all the benefits available grrrrrr


----------



## sammiwry

WILSMUM said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Wilsmum may be sciatica that's similar to what I had pain wise Monday
> 
> I thought that was back pain?
> This is the front of my leg!
> 
> I mean atm I feel normal, no pain, can't feel it but I know as soon as I try and stand up it'll shoot through me!Click to expand...

Sciatica can be leg, hip or back pain, depends where the nerve is pinched


----------



## sammiwry

Ness look at the trouble we have caused


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Im 5"9 ness but i am over weight, i admit that but i have none of the so called problems with being overweight. Im naturaly curvy, a size 16 jeans when im at MY ideal size.
> 
> Size 16 is the national "average" as well I wouldnt consider that in anyway as being overweight it's mental!
> 
> [Click to expand...


Well im a size 20 at the moment so im 2 clothes sizes bigger than i want/ should be but i dont think its any different than some one who should be in an 10 going up to a 14.


----------



## WILSMUM

sammiwry said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Wilsmum may be sciatica that's similar to what I had pain wise Monday
> 
> I thought that was back pain?
> This is the front of my leg!
> 
> I mean atm I feel normal, no pain, can't feel it but I know as soon as I try and stand up it'll shoot through me!Click to expand...
> 
> Sciatica can be leg, hip or back pain, depends where the nerve is pinchedClick to expand...

Well I've just gone upstairs to the loo and hung up 2 sheets and it felt a bit easier after that - now I've sat down again I'm sure it'll "cease up" and be really painful again!!!



lozzy21 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Im 5"9 ness but i am over weight, i admit that but i have none of the so called problems with being overweight. Im naturaly curvy, a size 16 jeans when im at MY ideal size.
> 
> Size 16 is the national "average" as well I wouldnt consider that in anyway as being overweight it's mental!
> 
> [Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well im a size 20 at the moment so im 2 clothes sizes bigger than i want/ should be but i dont think its any different than some one who should be in an 10 going up to a 14.Click to expand...


I was a size 12 pre preg and am now sat here in size 10 maternity jeans :blush:

I tried a pair of my pre preg jeans on earlier and I can easily get them on, not way on earth I can do them up mind but they def fit over my thighs and thats where I tend to put weight on!! In fact they may be a bit looser on my thighs and bum now than they were before I was preg!
I don't remember putting a lot of weight on with DS either but somehow or other I ended up in a size 14 after but think that may have been down to depression and comfort eating after he was born!


----------



## Kerrieann

I was the same wilsmum, i actually put on more weight after i had jake!! So it was harder to shift, i think its adjusting ur lifestyle coz you go from being busy and working to being at home with a baby all day! I gained nearly 4 stone in when preg with Jake but had lost it all within about a month, i was back in my skinny jeans after a week!! All down to breastfeeding i think coz i didnt cut down on what i ate :shrug:


----------



## lozzy21

WILSMUM said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Im 5"9 ness but i am over weight, i admit that but i have none of the so called problems with being overweight. Im naturaly curvy, a size 16 jeans when im at MY ideal size.
> 
> Size 16 is the national "average" as well I wouldnt consider that in anyway as being overweight it's mental!
> 
> [Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well im a size 20 at the moment so im 2 clothes sizes bigger than i want/ should be but i dont think its any different than some one who should be in an 10 going up to a 14.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a size 12 pre preg and am now sat here in size 10 maternity jeans :blush:
> 
> I tried a pair of my pre preg jeans on earlier and I can easily get them on, not way on earth I can do them up mind but they def fit over my thighs and thats where I tend to put weight on!! In fact they may be a bit looser on my thighs and bum now than they were before I was preg!
> I don't remember putting a lot of weight on with DS either but somehow or other I ended up in a size 14 after but think that may have been down to depression and comfort eating after he was born!Click to expand...

I was a 22 when i got pregnant so iv gone down a clothes size too. 

Has any one else not been weighed by there midwife since there booking apointment?


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> breathe Mizze breathe!! x
> 
> After Mollie passed away I lost all my confidence alongside my depression and struggled to leave the house nevermind get a job - I seriously had to jump through hoops to get Sickness Benefit. . . . . It makes me so mad that there are certain people who know exactly how to play the system and they manage to get all the benefits available grrrrrr

Thats horrible Butterfly - working would have been the last thing on your mind! 

I wouldnt even know _how_ to claim that much in benefits let alone have the cheek to claim them....especially then to go in to a magazine and brag about it....



sammiwry said:


> Ness look at the trouble we have caused

:rofl: 

I'm sure everyone on here is in agreement that that woman is a complete troll and doesnt represent the majority who need the support of benefits :thumbup:



lozzy21 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Im 5"9 ness but i am over weight, i admit that but i have none of the so called problems with being overweight. Im naturaly curvy, a size 16 jeans when im at MY ideal size.
> 
> Size 16 is the national "average" as well I wouldnt consider that in anyway as being overweight it's mental!
> 
> [Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well im a size 20 at the moment so im 2 clothes sizes bigger than i want/ should be but i dont think its any different than some one who should be in an 10 going up to a 14.Click to expand...

No I don't think so either - I've gone up to a 14 on my butt and thighs and a 12 on top (14 in regular clothes to accommodate the bump!)


----------



## Nessicle

i only got weight at my booking in appt lozzy


----------



## lozzy21

I realy should get off here and have my tea, im going out tonight and need to put my face on so i look human.


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> i only got weight at my booking in appt lozzy

Same! I rarely weigh myself anyway


----------



## Nessicle

me either Sammi I don't own a set of scales :haha: they're EVIL!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> i only got weight at my booking in appt lozzy

 Same here. x


----------



## lozzy21

I dont have any scales ether, id become obsessed if i did.

My aunt just called me silly for going out tonight, not like im going to be out all night, il probably be home by 10.30


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> i only got weight at my booking in appt lozzy
> 
> Same! I rarely weigh myself anywayClick to expand...

 oh I do weigh myself at home!! :blush: but mw hasn't weighed me since booking in at 6/7 weeks.


----------



## - Butterfly -

lozzy21 said:


> I dont have any scales ether, id become obsessed if i did.
> 
> My aunt just called me silly for going out tonight, not like im going to be out all night, il probably be home by 10.30

 You're not silly - you go and enjoy yourself x


----------



## cho

i got weighed at booking in and at 29 weeks app, i was exactly the same weight then and she couldnt believe it


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy ignore her get yourself out hun! I was supposed to be going to a Pandora charms party tonight at a friends but I'm just so tired and havent even left work yet so giving it a miss - go out while you have the energy mate! 

Charlotte - how'd you manage that you jammy git :haha: you look like you havent put anything on though x


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> lozzy ignore her get yourself out hun! I was supposed to be going to a Pandora charms party tonight at a friends but I'm just so tired and havent even left work yet so giving it a miss - go out while you have the energy mate!
> 
> Charlotte - how'd you manage that you jammy git :haha: you look like you havent put anything on though x

i have if i look back at my 12 week pic i look quite slim and now i feel swollen evrywhere, i have started gaining now though last couple of weeks, I put on 4 stone with Bradley, its only cos i lost 10lbs in first trim.


----------



## lozzy21

Haha i dont have the energy but im making the most of being child free.


----------



## WILSMUM

i was weighed at my booking in appointment and at my 12 week scan and then at one of my more recent appointments but that was only because I said I was worried about not putting much weight on!!! Lol!


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> i have if i look back at my 12 week pic i look quite slim and now i feel swollen evrywhere, i have started gaining now though last couple of weeks, I put on 4 stone with Bradley, its only cos i lost 10lbs in first trim.

lol I was walking through H&M at lunchtime and saw all the nice Xmas party dresses with WAISTS!! Remember those girls?! :haha:


----------



## Xaviersmom

mummyclo said:


> LOL! I don't think you do :(
> :cry:
> Why does paracetamol do fuck all for sore throtes :(

When I have a sore throat, I drink green tea with a bit of honey in it.



xkirstyx said:


> gutted i dont get home and health! really wanna watch all the baby programs :(

DH hates those! I have 2 channels with them on all during the day and I love to watch them. 



c.holdway said:


> Also has everyone got milk in i havent had any apart from a bit of crust one day ages ago:haha:
> I had it in at 24 weeks with Bradley, im not sure if i am going to bf now anyway but would like the option:shrug:

I never leaked with DS.. BF'd him just fine.



lozzy21 said:


> Right maybe some one can help, you know we should be keeping an eye on babys movement but what does it become as issue, ie how long between movments ect?

LO has a pretty predictable amount of movement for me right now... She hasn't had a "quiet" day yet. If she did, I would call my MW just because it's so unlike her.

Hey Mizze- I'm not sure how labor laws are there, but in the US, we have the FMLA law to protect things like your job. If your job gets eliminated due to cut backs or whatever, the company can't lay you off, they have to find a comparable position for you when you get back.

MW this afternoon. Scheduled it so DS could go after school :) LO has been rolling and flopping all morning. I had to feel around on my bump a few times to see if it was BH or just her trying to stand up. 

FIL is back painting today. Putting a nice pale yellow on for me today and it will all be done.


----------



## mummyclo

I have put on about a stone and a half :cry:
Not weighing myself anymore :(
Even tho im stil in same size, think its all bump! :haha:


----------



## dollyminxture

Just to let everyone know...I am having a boy!!! was wrongly sexed at my 20 week scan, had a 3d one today and its clear to see i have a little dude in there not a princess after all, the poor little fella has been getting called emily for 8 weeks too. Team blue after all :)


----------



## Kerrieann

congrats dollymixture!! did you have a lot of pink stuff ready? Ill add the stork to ur name on front page :happydance:


----------



## cho

dollyminxture said:


> Just to let everyone know...I am having a boy!!! was wrongly sexed at my 20 week scan, had a 3d one today and its clear to see i have a little dude in there not a princess after all, the poor little fella has been getting called emily for 8 weeks too. Team blue after all :)

Oh my gosh, well least you have time to prepare your mind for a boy now i suppose rather than on the day, like kerrie said did you have much girls?


----------



## dollyminxture

Kerrieann said:


> congrats dollymixture!! did you have a lot of pink stuff ready? Ill add the stork to ur name on front page :happydance:

Luckily the only pink thing i had bought was some frilly knickers ha! i did get an awful lot of things off friends and family though, but im sure someone else will have a girl so it wont go to waste :) sooo happy, ive said from day one it was a boy and no one believed me. Just cant wait to meet the little fella now! :happydance:


----------



## cho

awww congrats


----------



## mummyclo

Does anyone know how long your supposed to bounce on your ball for?


----------



## Kerrieann

RLT- ar these the right thing? they are cheap, actually i dont know how much they should be though lol????

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Raspberry-Le...759618&cguid=fcd995a01260a0e203f216c2fea43b9b


----------



## mummyclo

Yea, i got mine from holland and barratt :)
Mine were 5.99 for 100 :)


----------



## calliebaby

My baby has the hiccups....again!!! He had them three times yesterday and already once today. He gets them at least twice a day. I hope that the poor thing doesn't continue on like this when he is born.


----------



## Kerrieann

so its cheaper to go to the shop then as have to pay delivery charge for these!


----------



## mummyclo

Lol, how much is the delivery?


----------



## Kerrieann

1.99 but its only 30 capsules


----------



## lozzy21

Chloe i dont think were supposed to bounce on the ball just yet, just sit on it to help with posture and get baby in a good position.


----------



## mummyclo

Yea, i would get them from holland and barratt hun x


----------



## mummyclo

Just sit on it :)
Got it :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

that made me laugh :haha: I used mine from about 38 weeks i think but thats coz he was back to back so i was trying to get him to turn!


----------



## lozzy21

Think its about 37 weeks we should start bouncing for mission evict baby.


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh and i used it in early labour, it really helped, think i was bouncing on it soloidly for about 3-4 hours :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

I have back ache, and he hasn't been head down. 
So my auntie (midwife) said get a gym ball, but not what to do on it :haha:


----------



## cho

kerrie did you go over with Jake?


----------



## Kerrieann

yeah 3 days, why hun?

Chloe they are nice just to sit on as you are sitting in correct posture so should help ur back x


----------



## mummyclo

I recon the reason most people go over is because of their dates tbh.
I know exctly when i conceived, so hopefully he will not be overdue :)


----------



## ducky1502

Evening :)

Just thought I would let you guys know that Asda are doing fitted sheets for cots and cotbeds, the cotbed ones are 2 sheets for £8 or 4 sheets for £12. A lot cheaper than a lot of places. The cot ones are cheaper I think. They do a few too colours. I just went to asda to get mine cause my friend text me to say they had some in, they go like hot cakes around here lol.

Ness - A waist? What's one of those? :rofl: I miss my waist!


----------



## Kerrieann

Me too, thats why i think ill go over this time too as by my dates i thin im due around the 5th dec!! But we shall see soonish :happydance:

Charlotte how far away is ur birthing center from you? and how far is everyone else travelling to have their babies if not at home?? x


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Ducky!


----------



## mummyclo

The hospital (i don't want to give birth in) is 20 mins away.
Hoping he will come too quick to go to hospital! :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrieann said:


> Me too, thats why i think ill go over this time too as by my dates i thin im due around the 5th dec!! But we shall see soonish :happydance:
> 
> Charlotte how far away is ur birthing center from you? and how far is everyone else travelling to have their babies if not at home?? x

My hospital is 10mins away, you could probably do it in 5 if you were really rushing. I wanted to go to a birthing centre but 45mins seemed a bit far really.


----------



## lozzy21

My local hospital is 5 mins away


----------



## nikki-lou25

:dohh: I thought you'd been quiet coz no new posts in my userCP :blush: turns out I'd unsubscribed somehow :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:

I'll read back now I've found you all haha!


----------



## cho

my birthing centre/ hospital is about 20 mins away x


----------



## Mizze

Evening girls. 



WILSMUM said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I swear it feels like baby is scratching me with its fingernails sometimes too!!!!
> And yes I'm an organisation spreadsheet freak! Everything is done on spreadsheets! I have our monthly budget/finances on a spreadsheet usually going at least 6 months into the future!!!
> 
> Me too :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> :haha: at your comment about Next -* I cant afford to shop in Next all the time on my good salary at the moment!* And I sooooo want to hit her over the head with a mallet - horrible human being she is!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh me neither anything Caitlyn gets from Next will be few and far between!
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> breathe Mizze breathe!! x
> 
> After Mollie passed away I lost all my confidence alongside my depression and struggled to leave the house nevermind get a job - I seriously had to jump through hoops to get Sickness Benefit. . . . . It makes me so mad that there are certain people who know exactly how to play the system and they manage to get all the benefits available grrrrrrClick to expand...
> 
> Butterfly it makes you mad doesnt it - those often most in need are the ones least able to access it.
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Has any one else not been weighed by there midwife since there booking apointment?Click to expand...
> 
> I havent been weighted at all, my MW said that unless women were seriously under or overweight they dont bother.
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> i have if i look back at my 12 week pic i look quite slim and now i feel swollen evrywhere, i have started gaining now though last couple of weeks, I put on 4 stone with Bradley, its only cos i lost 10lbs in first trim.Click to expand...
> 
> lol I was walking through H&M at lunchtime and saw all the nice Xmas party dresses with WAISTS!! Remember those girls?! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh waists - I have stopped looking at proper clothes - its a weird feeling seeing the new season stuff come in and knowing NONE of it will fit you!
> 
> 
> 
> Xaviersmom said:
> 
> 
> Hey Mizze- I'm not sure how labor laws are there, but in the US, we have the FMLA law to protect things like your job. If your job gets eliminated due to cut backs or whatever, the company can't lay you off, they have to find a comparable position for you when you get back.
> 
> MW this afternoon. Scheduled it so DS could go after school :) LO has been rolling and flopping all morning. I had to feel around on my bump a few times to see if it was BH or just her trying to stand up.
> 
> FIL is back painting today. Putting a nice pale yellow on for me today and it will all be done.Click to expand...
> 
> We have anti-discrimination laws but it is possible to make a pregnant woman redundant (especially if she is the only one doing a job - if they decide my job is redundant - bye bye job) Having come home and talked to DH I feel better - if it happens it happens. We would cope and Id get more time with Caitlyn - every cloud! :)
> 
> 
> 
> dollyminxture said:
> 
> 
> Just to let everyone know...I am having a boy!!! was wrongly sexed at my 20 week scan, had a 3d one today and its clear to see i have a little dude in there not a princess after all, the poor little fella has been getting called emily for 8 weeks too. Team blue after all :)Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations on having a boy!
> Im hoping Caitlyn is a Caitlyn but if she isnt then so be it!
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> my birthing centre/ hospital is about 20 mins away xClick to expand...
> 
> Mine is only about 10 mins normally. 25 in Monday morning rush hour traffic and about 7 if you are pushing it in the middle of the night with a woman in labour in the car!! :thumbup:
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...


----------



## nikki-lou25

mummyclo said:


> Yea, i got mine from holland and barratt :)
> Mine were 5.99 for 100 :)

I got them today, I think I'll start with 1 capsule a day at 32 weeks :thumbup:



lozzy21 said:


> Chloe i dont think were supposed to bounce on the ball just yet, just sit on it to help with posture and get baby in a good position.

I always sit on mine in the eve just to help posture and it's good for positioning baby! 



mummyclo said:


> I have back ache, and he hasn't been head down.
> So my auntie (midwife) said get a gym ball, but not what to do on it :haha:

My LO was head down but now I'm not sure if it is or not :wacko: feel kicks all over the place so I sit on it every night in the hope that baby stays/goes the right way.



ducky1502 said:


> Evening :)
> 
> Just thought I would let you guys know that Asda are doing fitted sheets for cots and cotbeds, the cotbed ones are 2 sheets for £8 or 4 sheets for £12. A lot cheaper than a lot of places. The cot ones are cheaper I think. They do a few too colours. I just went to asda to get mine cause my friend text me to say they had some in, they go like hot cakes around here lol.
> 
> Ness - A waist? What's one of those? :rofl: I miss my waist!

I never had a waist :cry:

I'm gonna go ASDA tomorrow I think! Thanks for that Zoe :thumbup:


----------



## ducky1502

I'm such an ebay junkie!!! This baby has done nothing but give me an excuse to spend money lol.


----------



## nikki-lou25

ducky1502 said:


> I'm such an ebay junkie!!! This baby has done nothing but give me an excuse to spend money lol.

Me tooo! I actually havent been on ebay properly for a few weeks because it was just gettin silly :blush:


----------



## mrsbling

sammiwry said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Yay Warren's come home from work and rung Rachel from babybond to see if it's possible to have a scan by the lady who did my gender scan on my birthday :D Just got to wait for her to ring back after speaking to her to see what can be done for me :D
> 
> aww that's wonderful - hope you get a scan soon :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for it to be the 9th of Nov which will be my actual birthday but have said I don't mind a day either side so fingers crossed she can come back with someone within that :DClick to expand...

Ooh that will be nice if you can get it for your birthday :) x



lozzy21 said:


> Right maybe some one can help, you know we should be keeping an eye on babys movement but what does it become as issue, ie how long between movments ect?

I am sure that I read it should be 10 times from when you get up til you go back to bed? The 10 movements can be kicks or movements, but if she kicks 5 times in 10 minutes that only counts as one kick/movement.

I havent been told to monitor movemnets, but I just keep a post it note with me all day every day, and everytime she moves/kicks I write down the time so its really to see her patterns. Ive done this from about 25 weeks, so I have a good idea of her routines.

I am sure there are a number of things on NHS website with better guidance. x


----------



## ducky1502

nikki-lou25 said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I'm such an ebay junkie!!! This baby has done nothing but give me an excuse to spend money lol.
> 
> Me tooo! I actually havent been on ebay properly for a few weeks because it was just gettin silly :blush:Click to expand...

I have to stop myself lol. I bought one of the mamas and papas starlite swings which are like £100 in the shops for £25, used a few times and in perfect condition. Just need to go pick it up when I can. I also pick up the odd bit from the nursery range we're going for, not the bedding or anything but things like the wall art and stuff. Saves a fortune! My friend spent £550 on buying EVERY SINGLE BIT of the nursery range we're getting, that's just ridiculous money! Obviously if you have a lot of disposable money then that's great, but we certainly don't have that kinda money.


----------



## spencerbear

Mizze said:


> Hope your hip pain is better Charlotte - Im being a bit paranoid about my weight at the moment so am seriously jealous of the 2lb loss. I managed to put on 1 1/2lbs overnight somehow.
> 
> Anyway - Good morning all, How is everyone today - I am happy its Friday 1) its the end of the week 2) Its lovely and sunny and 3) I am 29 weeks today!! :wohoo: :yipee: and 4) Had a reasonable night's sleep so I dont feel to bad tired wise and 5) Caitlyn has had an active 24 hours and DH and I spent a good hour last night just watching my tummy move!! :happydance:
> 
> Mizze xx




ducky1502 said:


> Oh yeah and happy 31 weeks to all the other 10th december girlies :happydance: and happy 30 weeks to those who are now 30wks :)

Congratulations to all 29, 30, 31 weeks today x



WILSMUM said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I love home and health, although I don't watch it as much as I used to.
> 
> Whenever I venture into 3rd tri there's always SOMEONE on most threads who has something bitchy or argumentative to say. Even if it's just a little dig or something. I swear bnb never used to be like that :shrug:
> 
> I feel safe in december dreamers though :)
> 
> I don't bother going anywhere else on the forum but this thread now tbh - i can;t deal with all the playground bitchyness!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Hope your hip pain is better Charlotte - Im being a bit paranoid about my weight at the moment so am seriously jealous of the 2lb loss. I managed to put on 1 1/2lbs overnight somehow.
> 
> Anyway - Good morning all, How is everyone today - I am happy its Friday 1) its the end of the week 2) Its lovely and sunny and 3) I am 29 weeks today!! :wohoo: :yipee: and 4) Had a reasonable night's sleep so I dont feel to bad tired wise and 5) Caitlyn has had an active 24 hours and DH and I spent a good hour last night just watching my tummy move!! :happydance:
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...
> 
> I've not weighed myself for a few days but did beginning of the wk and I'd only put on 8lbs and apparently baby weighs about 4lb at this stage!
> 
> Lucky u with a lovely sunny day its really grey miserable and drizzley here, but warm so the midges are out in force! Its horrible I still feel really itchy from getting attacked taking DS to school!
> 
> I slept OK till about 1am at which point I woke up with DHs head using my back as a pillow - weird thing was it ended up as part of my dream that I had this heavy weight on my back! Then he decided to lay diagonally across the bed with all the duvet so I had a nightmare trying to get back to sleep!!!!
> 
> I've just been going through our finances and stuff for next year and not even taking into account the extra ctc and cb we'll be getting we're looking pretty comfortable for a change! Sure something'll crop up to change that though - usually does!!!!
> And I'm still bloody waith to hear about this surestart grant and for work to sort out my SMP1 form so I can apply for MA! How difficult can it be, I spoke to the lady in the office 1st week of term, now theres only 2 weeks left of the 7 week term! Aaarrghhhh!!!Click to expand...

Thanks for reminding me, must ring work abut my forms, so i can gt it sorted out.



c.holdway said:


> Sorry if this is way to gross for you girls, but is anyone else suffering with piles:blush:
> I had them with Bradley and they have haunted me again but this time quite bad were there actually bleeding:shy:
> Also has everyone got milk in i havent had any apart from a bit of crust one day ages ago:haha:
> I had it in at 24 weeks with Bradley, im not sure if i am going to bf now anyway but would like the option:shrug:

Ive been getting piles too hunni, really uncomfortable and im glad i only get them in pregnancy



sammiwry said:


> Following on from crime scene photos of tatty, I have a video:
> 
> Tatty :([/URL
> 
> Sorry about the quality from my iphone.



Ah bless, she certainly looks like she enjoyed herself



till bob said:


> mornin girls hope ur ok well yday i went and brought sum maternity tights so i could wear my denium skirt they r really comfy and lovely and thick but they were 10 quid for one pair i thought there was 2 untill i opened them today lol they r lovely tho xx my cousins also had the post mortum results back today for macey apparently she had only been dead 24 hours and its just been put down to lack of oxygen due to a trauma poor little thing at least it wasnt a chromosone defect of anythin so shud mean if she gets pregnant again she should carry and deliver a healthy baby xx

Hugs to your cousin x



Mizze said:


> Nutshake - good to see you - I meant to ask in my main post if anyone had seen you lately. Glad to see things are getting sorted! We will have to have a cyber party when your kitchen is done!
> 
> Mizze xx

Yay lots of :cake: and :wine: even if it is virtual x



Nessicle said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I don't get who is entitled to the Sure start grant :(
> 
> Yeah hun you're entitled if you get certain benefits one of which is Child Tax Credits but you have to be getting higher than the basic family rate which is £548 a year for children over one and £1095 a year for a baby under one.
> I didn't think we'd get it cause tbh even though we are really a one salary family (I only work 7.5 hrs a week) and money is tight for use I don't see us as being hard up iykwim but we get more than £548 a year ctc so..............
> 
> And don't forget hun you can still claim it after baby is born you just have to make sure you get baby registered, get yr ctc and apply for the grant before baby is 3 months old!
> 
> Heres a link to the form: https://www.dwp.gov.uk/advisers/claimforms/sf100_print.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> I'm soo chuffed cause we never get anything usually! I've just done a spreadsheet and have already mentally spent £375 of it!!!!
> 
> Now all I need to do is get my SMP1 form and MATB1 form from work so I can apply for Maternity Allowance!!
> *I really am beginning to see how people can actually make a living out of having children*!Click to expand...
> 
> lol did any of you see that article in the latest Closer magazine from this week? About the mum of 5 who gets at least £29k a year (tax free) in benefits and has just had a £4.5k boob job - she gets £975 a month in CTC, £860 a month in income support, £303 child benefit, £260 for something else that escapes me, free school dinners, she has flat screen tv's in all her rooms in her four bedroom detached house, council tax benefit, she only shops in Next if she's "a bit low on cash one month", they have 3 laptops between the 5 kids but she said she needs to buy them two more so they don't have to share because "they don't like sharing"
> 
> they have 2 £2,000 holidays a year....me and Mark couldnt even afford one holiday this year let alone two! We went to Norwich for 2 days!
> 
> Her attitude was that if the taxpayer wants to work then they should accept they need to "pay for people like her" she should be utterly ashamed of herself! Not one of her 5 kids was under the age of 6 (all in school) but then why would she work getting hand outs like that! Bloody Labour has done that to this country it's a disgrace!!
> 
> Seriously my blood was boiling when I read it -it's a disgrace!!Click to expand...

Gives single mums like me a bad name. I will have 5 kids but work hard full time at my job to pay for them. The most i have ever not worked for is a year.



lozzy21 said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Im 5"9 ness but i am over weight, i admit that but i have none of the so called problems with being overweight. Im naturaly curvy, a size 16 jeans when im at MY ideal size.
> 
> Size 16 is the national "average" as well I wouldnt consider that in anyway as being overweight it's mental!
> 
> [Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well im a size 20 at the moment so im 2 clothes sizes bigger than i want/ should be but i dont think its any different than some one who should be in an 10 going up to a 14.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a size 12 pre preg and am now sat here in size 10 maternity jeans :blush:
> 
> I tried a pair of my pre preg jeans on earlier and I can easily get them on, not way on earth I can do them up mind but they def fit over my thighs and thats where I tend to put weight on!! In fact they may be a bit looser on my thighs and bum now than they were before I was preg!
> I don't remember putting a lot of weight on with DS either but somehow or other I ended up in a size 14 after but think that may have been down to depression and comfort eating after he was born!Click to expand...
> 
> I was a 22 when i got pregnant so iv gone down a clothes size too.
> 
> Has any one else not been weighed by there midwife since there booking apointment?Click to expand...

I havnt been weighed since the start either



lozzy21 said:


> I dont have any scales ether, id become obsessed if i did.
> 
> My aunt just called me silly for going out tonight, not like im going to be out all night, il probably be home by 10.30

Your not silly, just enjoy yourslef hunni 



Kerrieann said:


> Me too, thats why i think ill go over this time too as by my dates i thin im due around the 5th dec!! But we shall see soonish :happydance:
> 
> Charlotte how far away is ur birthing center from you? and how far is everyone else travelling to have their babies if not at home?? x

Im 2 miles frm hospital, which is handy considering i dont labour for long x


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> Charlotte how far away is ur birthing center from you? and how far is everyone else travelling to have their babies if not at home?? x

Our local hospital is about 10 minutes away - well 5 miles so unless its rush hour (its close to Merry Hill shopping centre so rush our is a nightmare!!!) its a quick journey ;)


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls,

Just took me forever to catch up.

Butterfly will be thinking of you, OH and mollie tomorrow. Do you's have anything planned? Her pics you put up on facebook today were just beautiful, stunning eyes.

I'm really jealous of any of you going to a birthing centre. We don't have that option in ireland, infact homebirths are few and far between. So hospital is the only real option.

Today all day my skin at my belly button has felt like it could split any minute. I have my belly button pierced so wonder is it the scar tissue from that. Very sore.

Got a bit of nesting instinct today. I rearranged my hotpress and can't stop looking at how pretty it is!!! Now mind you the rest of the house is in tatters but my hotpress is amazing!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

ducky1502 said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I'm such an ebay junkie!!! This baby has done nothing but give me an excuse to spend money lol.
> 
> Me tooo! I actually havent been on ebay properly for a few weeks because it was just gettin silly :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I have to stop myself lol. I bought one of the mamas and papas starlite swings which are like £100 in the shops for £25, used a few times and in perfect condition. Just need to go pick it up when I can. I also pick up the odd bit from the nursery range we're going for, not the bedding or anything but things like the wall art and stuff. Saves a fortune! My friend spent £550 on buying EVERY SINGLE BIT of the nursery range we're getting, that's just ridiculous money! Obviously if you have a lot of disposable money then that's great, but we certainly don't have that kinda money.Click to expand...

Ooh i want one of them!! I saw them in mamas & papas last week at the Trafford centre!


----------



## spencerbear

I got on off them to, from ebay. Couldnt justify full price for it


----------



## ducky1502

nikki-lou25 said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I'm such an ebay junkie!!! This baby has done nothing but give me an excuse to spend money lol.
> 
> Me tooo! I actually havent been on ebay properly for a few weeks because it was just gettin silly :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I have to stop myself lol. I bought one of the mamas and papas starlite swings which are like £100 in the shops for £25, used a few times and in perfect condition. Just need to go pick it up when I can. I also pick up the odd bit from the nursery range we're going for, not the bedding or anything but things like the wall art and stuff. Saves a fortune! My friend spent £550 on buying EVERY SINGLE BIT of the nursery range we're getting, that's just ridiculous money! Obviously if you have a lot of disposable money then that's great, but we certainly don't have that kinda money.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh i want one of them!! I saw them in mamas & papas last week at the Trafford centre!Click to expand...

There are loads for sale for a good price on ebay. I love the look of the twinkle show canopy :) that comes with it.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm gonna have a nosey on eBay lol


----------



## ducky1502

nikki-lou25 said:


> I'm gonna have a nosey on eBay lol

Oops! I'm clearly a bad influence :haha:


----------



## nikki-lou25

eBay app on iPhone doesn't help either lol!! Constant access :blush:


----------



## xkirstyx

my hospital is 20min away aswell and jack was 3days late so wonder what this baby will be like! jack was over cooked when he was born all his skin was peeling off and really dry :(


----------



## cho

Thinking of butterfly today :hugs: xx


----------



## spencerbear

c.holdway said:


> Thinking of butterfly today :hugs: xx

Same here, big hugs :hugs: x


----------



## nikki-lou25

:hugs: to butterfly and big floaty hugs & kisses to angel Mollie :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

morning guys! 

everyone have a nice evening?

got a right headache today dont think I drank enough yesterday so going to have to drink a ton today! 

my Graco Junior car seat base came yesterday :happydance: only £24 from argos! when can you start raspberry leaf tea from then?


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> Thinking of butterfly today :hugs: xx

me too big hugs to Butterfly and happy 3rd birthday to beautiful Angel Mollie xx


----------



## cho

ness think its 32 weeks hun


----------



## nikki-lou25

Iv read 32 weeks ness? 1 cup or capsule a day and increase by 1 each week.


----------



## xkirstyx

thinking of you butterfly:hugs:, happy 3rd birthday Angel Mollie:kiss:


31weeks :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

Morning ladies :flower:
Lots of :hugs: Siobhan x
Am off to a NCT Nearly new sale today :happydance:
Am really excitd even tho ive got everything :dohh:


----------



## sammiwry

Thinking of you today butterfly and your oh as well as big hugs to angel mollie


----------



## Kerrieann

Butterfly thinking of you hun :hugs: happy birthday to Mollie xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Thinking of you butterfly xxx happy birthday mollie xxx


----------



## lozzy21

:hugs: Butterfly

Happy Birthday Mollie:flower:


----------



## WILSMUM

Kerrieann said:


> Me too, thats why i think ill go over this time too as by my dates i thin im due around the 5th dec!! But we shall see soonish :happydance:
> 
> Charlotte how far away is ur birthing center from you? and how far is everyone else travelling to have their babies if not at home?? x

My hospital is about a 20 min drive (10 ish miles).

Thinking of you today Butterfly and :hug: to angel Mollie :hug:

Spreadsheets are all well and good when you remember to put everything on there!! This morning when I was having a lie in I suddenly remembered that I'd not taken into account DHs paternity pay so we're gonna have a short pay pack around the time baby comes!! So then it was playing on my mind and I couldn;t get back to sleep so had to get up and sort it! Thankfully if all goes to plan DH'll have the last wk of nov and first wk of dec off so the short pay pack ends up being the "extra" pay he gets in dec (he gets paid 4 weekly so works out that the short pay pack is the one that we don't pay the rent out of!)

Oh and when I got up I thought my hip/leg was better but as I moved around the kitchen sorting breakfast and stuff it started hurting again :(


----------



## hopefully2

Happy birthday mollie x
Although we never got to meet you your mammy speaks of you with such love and pride you have touched us all. Look after your little sister and send her to mammy and daddy safe and sound x x


----------



## spencerbear

Did you have a good night out, Lozzy?


----------



## lozzy21

Yer it was great to see every one and have a laugh. Got home just after 12 but should have come back earlier cos im shaterd and at work on a sleep :dohh:


----------



## sammiwry

Arghh I have Internet on my iPhone but not on my laptop and I'm trying to get car insurance quotes for next month. Why do car insurance companies think they can charge extra because u have an under 16


----------



## Xaviersmom

nikki-lou25 said:


> :hugs: to butterfly and big floaty hugs & kisses to angel Mollie :flower:

Us too :hugs:


You girls are quiet this morning.. I only had 1 page to read.

Had my MW appointment yesterday. Everything looked good, I told her that it felt like LO was trying to push herself out the top n bottom at the same time. She did my measurements... I'd gained 4cm in 2 weeks! EEK! So apparently LO had herself a bit of a growth spurt. 

We get weighed at every MW appt. I'd rather not :) I think I've gained about 17 pounds now.. tough my pants size hasn't changed since 1st tri.

Had to get my flu shot too :( I haven't gotten any sort of flu shot in 20 years.. haven't ever needed it. Now b/c of LO, my DH, DS and myself HAVE to get it. DH got his at work yesterday and DS has a check up Tuesday so he'll get his then.

My "surprise" baby shower is today.. I'm kind of excited. I'll post either tonight or tomorrow :)


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs:Thinking of you & your Husband today Butterfly :hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

Going to get some paint charts for the nursery today :) got a few bits of our nursery range in the post so have something to go off! Albeit I have to go by myself because OH is off to work in 20mins.


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo exciting ducky! What colours you thinking of going at the moment with the nursey?


----------



## WILSMUM

well thats my nice quiet morning spoilt!
Just got out the shower when heard this almight slam, turns out from what i can gather DS had a strop up the allotment with DH so he basically just dumped him home, slammed a few doors and f**ked off back up the allotment without so much as a by or leave, no explaination nothing! Charming!

And now after chatting to my stepdaughter on msn I don't know what to get her for her b'day! We were gonna send her vouchers but shes just said that shes going to spend her b'day money on xmas presents!! I don't want to send her vouchers that shes then gonna spend on her friends or family instead of buying much needed clothes for herself!


----------



## sammiwry

WILSMUM said:


> well thats my nice quiet morning spoilt!
> Just got out the shower when heard this almight slam, turns out from what i can gather DS had a strop up the allotment with DH so he basically just dumped him home, slammed a few doors and f**ked off back up the allotment without so much as a by or leave, no explaination nothing! Charming!
> 
> And now after chatting to my stepdaughter on msn I don't know what to get her for her b'day! We were gonna send her vouchers but shes just said that shes going to spend her b'day money on xmas presents!! I don't want to send her vouchers that shes then gonna spend on her friends or family instead of buying much needed clothes for herself!

Not sure on the excat situation concerning your stepdaughter, but how about if possible going clothes shopping with her?


----------



## ducky1502

sammiwry said:


> Ooo exciting ducky! What colours you thinking of going at the moment with the nursey?

Well we're going for the I love my bear range from babies r us. Which is creams, browns and a minty green colour. So we're thinking of going for a pale mint green to add a bit of colour to the room. Not sure yet though. Will see what I come across when I look. 

I'm also popping into boots to buy a ton of nappies, have 3 different vouchers, buy 1 get 1 free, buy 1 get a changing bag free, save £3 on any pack of newborn nappies. All pampers. Thought I might as well get them, save a few pennies! The annoying thing is that you can only use 1 coupon per transaction so it's a good job there's 2 or 3 sets of tills in the shop lol.


----------



## sammiwry

Or u put one lot on the cash desk pay for it, next lot pay for it. It's all seperate transcations


----------



## lozzy21

I wish this baby would get its feet out from under my ribs, it making work even harder than normal


----------



## Pixxie

Does anyone have a sore belly button? :wacko: xx


----------



## lozzy21

Mine gets sore now and then, usualy when its being pushed or prodded


----------



## Pixxie

It's starting to turn inside out so I'm wondering if that's what's doing it... it feels horrible :( xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thank you all so much for the lovely messages and birthday wishes for Mollie :hugs:



hopefully2 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly will be thinking of you, OH and mollie tomorrow. Do you's have anything planned? Her pics you put up on facebook today were just beautiful, stunning eyes.

 Thanks hun. We have been to the cemetery with balloons, flowers and windmills. We have baked a cake but have yet to decorate it. I'm glad DH is home with me. I feel better today than I did yesterday. :hugs:



hopefully2 said:


> Happy birthday mollie x
> Although we never got to meet you your mammy speaks of you with such love and pride you have touched us all. Look after your little sister and send her to mammy and daddy safe and sound x x

 Aww that's so lovely - thank you so much :kiss:


----------



## lozzy21

It probably hurts because its not used to being in that postion. Mine hasent gone flat yet :(


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Ooo exciting ducky! What colours you thinking of going at the moment with the nursey?
> 
> Well we're going for the I love my bear range from babies r us. Which is creams, browns and a minty green colour. So we're thinking of going for a pale mint green to add a bit of colour to the room. Not sure yet though. Will see what I come across when I look.
> 
> I'm also popping into boots to buy a ton of nappies, have 3 different vouchers, buy 1 get 1 free, buy 1 get a changing bag free, save £3 on any pack of newborn nappies. All pampers. Thought I might as well get them, save a few pennies! The annoying thing is that you can only use 1 coupon per transaction so it's a good job there's 2 or 3 sets of tills in the shop lol.Click to expand...

Hi Ducky,

You can use them all a the same till at the same time - what they mean by one transaction is that you cant buy one pack of nappies and use two vouchers for it (i.e you cant use the free bag voucher on the same pack of nappies as the £3 off voucher) - I have used all of my vouchers at boots at the same time (well twice as they sent me another load of vouchers last week).

I have stocked up on Pampers size 2 (and 3 packs of size 1) ..... but if you have a wilkinsons near to you tey have their Pampers baby dry size 2 at £6.98 for 74), which is £2 cheaper than all of the supermarkets!!! So I have ordered some online to pick up from store in the week :)


----------



## mrsbling

thinking of you Butterfly :hugs:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Butterfly, sending you huge hugs and love xxxx


----------



## WILSMUM

sammiwry said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> well thats my nice quiet morning spoilt!
> Just got out the shower when heard this almight slam, turns out from what i can gather DS had a strop up the allotment with DH so he basically just dumped him home, slammed a few doors and f**ked off back up the allotment without so much as a by or leave, no explaination nothing! Charming!
> 
> And now after chatting to my stepdaughter on msn I don't know what to get her for her b'day! We were gonna send her vouchers but shes just said that shes going to spend her b'day money on xmas presents!! I don't want to send her vouchers that shes then gonna spend on her friends or family instead of buying much needed clothes for herself!
> 
> Not sure on the excat situation concerning your stepdaughter, but how about if possible going clothes shopping with her?Click to expand...

Yeah that would be the perfect solution hun and its what we did with both of DHs daughters 3 years ago before we moved 300 odd miles away!!



ducky1502 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Ooo exciting ducky! What colours you thinking of going at the moment with the nursey?
> 
> Well we're going for the I love my bear range from babies r us. Which is creams, browns and a minty green colour. So we're thinking of going for a pale mint green to add a bit of colour to the room. Not sure yet though. Will see what I come across when I look.
> 
> I'm also popping into boots to buy a ton of nappies, have 3 different vouchers, buy 1 get 1 free, buy 1 get a changing bag free, save £3 on any pack of newborn nappies. All pampers. Thought I might as well get them, save a few pennies! The annoying thing is that you can only use 1 coupon per transaction so it's a good job there's 2 or 3 sets of tills in the shop lol.Click to expand...

I used the free changing bag and £3 off voucher at the same time and only bought one pack of nappies and the smallest pack at that so only actually ended up spending 74p and came out with a changing bag and 27 nappies!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Happy Birthday to little Mollie Butterfly xxx :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Iv just found what looks like a fab site to hire a birthpool from :D Eeeek dead excited


----------



## ducky1502

What do you ladies think of the free boots changing bag? Are you actually going to use it?


----------



## lozzy21

I havent got mine yet but will pribably use it as a spare as i get one with my pram.

My aunt used hers with my cuz and it lasted up realy well


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> What do you ladies think of the free boots changing bag? Are you actually going to use it?

I will, my friend had one with her LO who is now 22 months and she still uses it everyday :)

I also have another lovely bag which is slightly larger if I am going out for a long journey - but the Boots one will be the one I use most of the time as its nice and compact, fits in everything I need, and will not clash with the pushchair (but I dont like anything that makes me stand out too much anyway) ;) X


----------



## nikki-lou25

lozzy21 said:


> Iv just found what looks like a fab site to hire a birthpool from :D Eeeek dead excited

What site is it lozzy? I still don't kno which I'm gonna use tbh?? If any at all at the rate i'm goin


----------



## lozzy21

nikki-lou25 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Iv just found what looks like a fab site to hire a birthpool from :D Eeeek dead excited
> 
> What site is it lozzy? I still don't kno which I'm gonna use tbh?? If any at all at the rate i'm goinClick to expand...

https://www.waterbabybirthingpoolhire.co.uk/

It was recomended from some one on here


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Thank you all so much for the lovely messages and birthday wishes for Mollie :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls,
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly will be thinking of you, OH and mollie tomorrow. Do you's have anything planned? Her pics you put up on facebook today were just beautiful, stunning eyes.
> 
> Thanks hun. We have been to the cemetery with balloons, flowers and windmills. We have baked a cake but have yet to decorate it. I'm glad DH is home with me. I feel better today than I did yesterday. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully2 said:
> 
> 
> Happy birthday mollie x
> Although we never got to meet you your mammy speaks of you with such love and pride you have touched us all. Look after your little sister and send her to mammy and daddy safe and sound x xClick to expand...
> 
> Aww that's so lovely - thank you so much :kiss:Click to expand...

Hello Butterfly, luv, have been thinking of you, your DH and your beautiful Mollie. :kiss::hugs: Im glad you feel better than yesterday. Sometimes it seems to work like that I think. Im glad your DH is there and you can be together today. 

love 
Mizze xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ooh my doula can lend me birth pool in a box, I'd just have to buy a liner?


----------



## spencerbear

lozzy21 said:


> Iv just found what looks like a fab site to hire a birthpool from :D Eeeek dead excited

Thanks for the link x



ducky1502 said:


> What do you ladies think of the free boots changing bag? Are you actually going to use it?

I used mine for the childminders house, so it was always ready to go. I then had my changing bag for when i took her out. It lasted really well x


----------



## Mizze

ducky1502 said:


> What do you ladies think of the free boots changing bag? Are you actually going to use it?




lozzy21 said:


> I havent got mine yet but will pribably use it as a spare as i get one with my pram.
> 
> My aunt used hers with my cuz and it lasted up realy well




mrsbling said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think of the free boots changing bag? Are you actually going to use it?
> 
> I will, my friend had one with her LO who is now 22 months and she still uses it everyday :)
> 
> I also have another lovely bag which is slightly larger if I am going out for a long journey - but the Boots one will be the one I use most of the time as its nice and compact, fits in everything I need, and will not clash with the pushchair (but I dont like anything that makes me stand out too much anyway) ;) XClick to expand...

I have to admit I bought mine with a pack of Pampers and havent even taken it out of the case yet - Im so crap at actually doing stuff for this poor baby. We havent even ordered the pram yet! 

Got told off by my sister for buying the Pampers. Animal testing issues apparently. Got a LONG text from her on the evils of Proctor&Gamble (who own Pampers) and the brands of stuff (including Fairy non bio - thank goodness I bought the Tesco Nature Non-bio!) I have to avoid. 

It can be hard having such an ethically aware sister.....

Mizze xx


----------



## spencerbear

Was looking at the birthing pool link and babies dad said to save money, i should just have baby in the bath!!!!!! MEN.....


----------



## xkirstyx

i just started using the boots changing bag the other day coz i had to bin jacks one that goes with pram coz food spilled in it and was all moldy!!!! seems ok but planning on getting a new one. 

i just got my cot so now i just need moses basket and thats me sorted :D


----------



## lozzy21

spencerbear said:


> Was looking at the birthing pool link and babies dad said to save money, i should just have baby in the bath!!!!!! MEN.....

Rofl sounds like something my OH would say, mind if my bath was as big as my mums i would


----------



## spencerbear

lozzy21 said:


> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> Was looking at the birthing pool link and babies dad said to save money, i should just have baby in the bath!!!!!! MEN.....
> 
> Rofl sounds like something my OH would say, mind if my bath was as big as my mums i wouldClick to expand...

I would if i had a lovely big corner bath but not in my little thing, i just about fit in, let alone getting into position to have baby.....


----------



## mummyclo

Are you planning on having a home birth then Lozzy?
x


----------



## lozzy21

spencerbear said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> Was looking at the birthing pool link and babies dad said to save money, i should just have baby in the bath!!!!!! MEN.....
> 
> Rofl sounds like something my OH would say, mind if my bath was as big as my mums i wouldClick to expand...
> 
> I would if i had a lovely big corner bath but not in my little thing, i just about fit in, let alone getting into position to have baby.....Click to expand...

I cant fit in to mine, well i can but i cant get out again, im too tall and too wide, if i want a bath i go to my mams, i have a shower before you all think i dont wash lol



mummyclo said:


> Are you planning on having a home birth then Lozzy?
> x

Yer, its that or hospital since im not allowed to go to the birthing centre and i dont like my hospital.


----------



## mummyclo

I hate my hospital too :(
Glad its not just me :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Mine was built in the 60's and feels so clinical. The delivery rooms are like anyother hospital room with a sofa in.


----------



## mummyclo

Sounds like mine!
They have done some really nice stuff with the other parts of the hospital, but not the maternity bit, its really clinical like you said and dark and horrid :(
Sort of like a horror movie :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

lozzy how come u cant give birth at birthing center? my hospital is minging aswell. they have just built a new one but the labour ward wont be open till next summer when it was ment to be open just now :(


----------



## spencerbear

God job ive got most of babies stuff now, cause babies dad has just been made redundant. Got told at 11.30 yesterday and finished at 2. Thats it moneys going to be dead tight now, as ill be short his maintenance for becca let alone getting anything fr this one.

Im hoping he gets something soon, or he is talking about having to give up his lodgings and move back in here...... Not much i can do abut it either cause its a joint tenancy!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

xkirstyx said:


> lozzy how come u cant give birth at birthing center? my hospital is minging aswell. they have just built a new one but the labour ward wont be open till next summer when it was ment to be open just now :(

My bmi is too high


----------



## Kerrieann

ducky1502 said:


> What do you ladies think of the free boots changing bag? Are you actually going to use it?

I dont really like it but dh will use it if hes taking baby out or grandparents when they look after him,i have a very pretty yummy mummy one from pink lining so ill be using that!!


Ive had a very busy and active day so feeling very tired now and just glad to be back and relaxing!! Cant wait for x faxtor and probly another take away :blush: Got my hip through today too :yipee:


----------



## Kerrieann

Quote:
Originally Posted by ducky1502 
What do you ladies think of the free boots changing bag? Are you actually going to use it? 

I dont really like it but dh will use it if hes taking baby out or grandparents when they look after him,i have a very pretty yummy mummy one from pink lining so ill be using that!!


Ive had a very busy and active day so feeling very tired now and just glad to be back and relaxing!! Cant wait for x faxtor and probly another take away. Got my hip through today too :yipee:


----------



## lozzy21

Ok what the hell is this child doing? Feels like im getting kicks in my foof and at the top of my belly at the same time


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh and i got my linea nigra thing today too lol :wohoo: i was well excited when i looked in the mirror and saw it,its really dark and goes from an inch above my belly button right down the middle of my foof :haha: I got it at 16 weeks with jake so just thought i wasnt getting one this time!!


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> Oh and i got my linea nigra thing today too lol :wohoo: i was well excited when i looked in the mirror and saw it,its really dark and goes from an inch above my belly button right down the middle of my foof :haha: I got it at 16 weeks with jake so just thought i wasnt getting one this time!!

Oooh I have had this for ages, but mine also goes from belly button up too lol - looks like someone has drawn a very faint line from my foof right up to my chest lol ;) 

My husband thinks the word foof is very funny :haha: it will keep him amused for weeks lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah mine wa that long first time round,im thinking it will be soon tho as its only come up today.

My hubby laughs if i say vajayjay! :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

ducky1502 said:


> What do you ladies think of the free boots changing bag? Are you actually going to use it?

I got one cause its free and I'm a sucker for anything free! Probably won;t use it as bought an orange samsonite one which pretty much matches my pushchair!!



Kerrieann said:


> Oh and i got my linea nigra thing today too lol :wohoo: i was well excited when i looked in the mirror and saw it,its really dark and goes from an inch above my belly button right down the middle of my foof :haha: I got it at 16 weeks with jake so just thought i wasnt getting one this time!!

I've not got mine yet but then I didn't get it till really really late with Wil either!!!


Babys got hiccups Again! Had them this morning when I was in bed as well!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Ooo and I just noticed only 50 days to go!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

I used to read back on all the posts I missed....But sorry, dont feel up to it at the mo' :nope: Hope I am not missing too much :shrug:

I have discovered that the sickness I have been getting is from the heartburn ~ if the wives tales are to be believed ~ I will be able to put LO's hair in pigtails straight away! :haha:

I rang the midwife, as the sickness was constant, she said I could take gaviscon along with my medication from the Doctors....It is helping, thank goodness :thumbup:

DH is home tommorow too :happydance:

Im not sure if im 'nesting' or just getting nervous that time is going fast now :wacko: But today I have tidyed the wardrobe with LO's things in & also wrapped a few of DS1&2's Xmas presents!

Hope everyone is Ok...:flower: Hope i'll be back to 'normal' (whatever that is at the mo'!:dohh:) really soon


----------



## lozzy21

Grrrr crusty boobs when your at work with no shower isent good!


----------



## calliebaby

I hope everyone is having a fabulous day!!! I am off to my baby shower:happydance: Talk to you all later.:hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

have a fab baby shower hunny i think most of us are heading to bed! :) x


----------



## ducky1502

I've got that little line too. Started getting it a week or two ago. It's quite faint and not really very straight lol. It's not very dark but I can see it. OH keeps telling me it's just hair :rofl:


----------



## xkirstyx

iv not got it and i didnt with jack!


----------



## Xaviersmom

lozzy21 said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> lozzy how come u cant give birth at birthing center? my hospital is minging aswell. they have just built a new one but the labour ward wont be open till next summer when it was ment to be open just now :(
> 
> My bmi is too highClick to expand...

Let me get this right.. they say you are too big to deliver @ the birthing center? Thats messed up.



lozzy21 said:


> Ok what the hell is this child doing? Feels like im getting kicks in my foof and at the top of my belly at the same time

I had that yesterday..Then the MW measured me to find LO had gone through a growth spurt and was trying to make space for herself.



calliebaby said:


> I hope everyone is having a fabulous day!!! I am off to my baby shower:happydance: Talk to you all later.:hugs:

Callie how was it?!? Mine was today too! All kinds of adorable clothes and some other great stuff. A lot of good friends and some yummy food.. I'm sooo tired now.


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> ness think its 32 weeks hun




nikki-lou25 said:


> Iv read 32 weeks ness? 1 cup or capsule a day and increase by 1 each week.

thanks guys! Ava is still transverse - should I wait til I've had my mw appt in a couple of weeks to find out if she's turned? Don't know if I should start it as I don't know if she's going to turn or not....? 



Pixxie said:


> Does anyone have a sore belly button? :wacko: xx

Yeah I do - I keep getting little sharp sensations behind mine too and it feels funny when she pushes in that spot, my belly button is completely flat and stretched now think it'll start sticking out soon!



ducky1502 said:


> What do you ladies think of the free boots changing bag? Are you actually going to use it?

I didnt rate it tbh i thought it felt a bit flimsy and cheap - I've given it to my mum though so she can use it for the occasions she has Ava, I bought a Graco one to match my pram for £12 and it's really really good and good quality lots of room too 



xkirstyx said:


> iv not got it and i didnt with jack!

me either! I don't think I will get it though cos I'm realy fair with pale skin


----------



## cho

ness you have loads of time still for her to turn, my sister in laws baby didnt turn till 37 weeks :)


----------



## WILSMUM

morning girls! I'm 33 weeks today!
And its 10.10.10!!!

DS always used to push and prod my belly button from the inside but this one hasnt found that "toy" yet it always seems to be one side or the other sticky its fingers and head into my bladder!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Ooo and I have a honeydew melon in my belly now! Only 1 piece of fruit left to go!!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

wow anouska, 33 weeks!! :yipee: same for me on wed :yipee: Woke up this morning and the line has got darker and longer lol!, its darker then it was with Jake, i think its well funny and ducky that was well funny what ur oh said!! My dh isnt as impressed as me either :rofl:

Ive got a really boring day today, hubby is working yet again for the 8th day in a row, booo :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

Morning! I'm still in bed defending pillows from Rox as they are mire comfortable than my feet to lie on. 

Got lots of washing up and washing to do today as I've been lazy all weekend and need to make up to oh as he got my birthday present yesterday


----------



## lozzy21

Morning every one, im home yey.


----------



## WILSMUM

My DH is off collecting manure for the allotment and I should be giving DS a bath and giving both the bath rooms a quick wipe over but everytime I stand up I keep going dizzy!!!


----------



## lozzy21

WILSMUM said:


> My DH is off collecting manure for the allotment and I should be giving DS a bath and giving both the bath rooms a quick wipe over but everytime I stand up I keep going dizzy!!!

Have you had breakfast?


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies.. how are you all. hope you had a good weekend.
My DH just left today on a business trip for a week :( I hate it when he is away. I have some friends coming over to keep me company during the week.
I have a really dark line on my belly going up to my belly button.. and it's just started to go above too ( but lighter). But I am dark skinned too and my belly button has popped out lol, but it's only a little one and it won't pop anymore even though it seems as though it wants too :)
Xaviersmom and Callie, hope you had lovely showers xxx


----------



## Mizze

Morning all, Its turning out to be a nice day today. :) I got up with loads of energy today but it wore off so Ive had an hour lying on the bed eating chocolate. Before the energy left off I had nesting urges and stripped the bed, put two loads of washing through and tidied the bedroom and went into the loft to get books for DH's nephew's A-level course. I am determined to get the bedroom clean tidy and hoovered. 



calliebaby said:


> I hope everyone is having a fabulous day!!! I am off to my baby shower:happydance: Talk to you all later.:hugs:

Oooh lovely - let us know how it went. 



KellyC75 said:


> I have discovered that the sickness I have been getting is from the heartburn ~ if the wives tales are to be believed ~ I will be able to put LO's hair in pigtails straight away! :haha:
> 
> I rang the midwife, as the sickness was constant, she said I could take gaviscon along with my medication from the Doctors....It is helping, thank goodness :thumbup:
> 
> DH is home tommorow too :happydance:
> 
> Im not sure if im 'nesting' or just getting nervous that time is going fast now :wacko: But today I have tidyed the wardrobe with LO's things in & also wrapped a few of DS1&2's Xmas presents!
> 
> Hope everyone is Ok...:flower: Hope i'll be back to 'normal' (whatever that is at the mo'!:dohh:) really soon [/SIZE]

Kelly I often feel sick - I find it related to the heartburn too but sometimes although the gaviscon gets rid of the heartburn it can make me feel sicker! 

I feel a bit nesty today.



Xaviersmom said:


> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is having a fabulous day!!! I am off to my baby shower:happydance: Talk to you all later.:hugs:
> 
> Callie how was it?!? Mine was today too! All kinds of adorable clothes and some other great stuff. A lot of good friends and some yummy food.. I'm sooo tired now.Click to expand...

Oh how lovely - its not a major tradition over here which is a bit of a shame actually - gifts aside its lovely to have a party to celebrate the fact that you are having a baby with your friends and family.



WILSMUM said:


> morning girls! I'm 33 weeks today!

:wohoo:!!



wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies.. how are you all. hope you had a good weekend.
> My DH just left today on a business trip for a week :( I hate it when he is away. I have some friends coming over to keep me company during the week.
> I have a really dark line on my belly going up to my belly button.. and it's just started to go above too ( but lighter). But I am dark skinned too and my belly button has popped out lol, but it's only a little one and it won't pop anymore even though it seems as though it wants too :)
> Xaviersmom and Callie, hope you had lovely showers xxx

I dont have my linea negra yet - but I have pretty fair skin though im dark haired so I might not. 
Currently watching old Trinny and Susannah on Really channel. Proper veg tele. 

My Mum bought me my birthday boots yesterday!

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...75_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Women~Shoes+&amp;+boots

I have issues with low heeled boots - I LOVE heels and heeled boots especially so getting low boots to wear over the winter and afterwards was really hard for me. 

Saw these and drooled - WANT!!! I am planning to keep my eye out for them once Caitlyn is here....https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_053010443168_-1 :brat: :)

Mizze xxx


----------



## sammiwry

WILSMUM said:


> My DH is off collecting manure for the allotment and I should be giving DS a bath and giving both the bath rooms a quick wipe over but everytime I stand up I keep going dizzy!!!

I've always liked the smell of manure :blush: still appealing at the moment too!!




I had a good bit of news when I went round to see my mum and dad yesterday, my child bonds are set to mature next month and I didn't even remember I had them! Stand to recieve a nice little sum which will probably be used to pay off the car loan for the bmw which both me and oh hate. And I've just looked and you can still get the bonds so will deffinately be setting some up for Madden when he's here!


----------



## mummyclo

Morning,I'm on my phone in bed so might not be typing too good!
Feeling crappy again today so oh has ordered me to Stay in bed :haha:
So I'm just bored trying to sleep as I had crap night with bad period pains :(
Hope your all ok x x


----------



## Xaviersmom

wishingforbub said:


> Xaviersmom and Callie, hope you had lovely showers xxx

It was very nice. I will probably spend my morning sorting it all ot so I know whats missing.



mummyclo said:


> Feeling crappy again today so oh has ordered me to Stay in bed :haha:
> So I'm just bored trying to sleep as I had crap night with bad period pains :(
> Hope your all ok x x

I had a few that woke me up last night! Normally, almost nothing wakes me up, but It was bad enough that I looked at the clock.


----------



## mrsbling

KellyC75 said:


> I used to read back on all the posts I missed....But sorry, dont feel up to it at the mo' :nope: Hope I am not missing too much :shrug:
> 
> I have discovered that the sickness I have been getting is from the heartburn ~ if the wives tales are to be believed ~ I will be able to put LO's hair in pigtails straight away! :haha:
> 
> I rang the midwife, as the sickness was constant, she said I could take gaviscon along with my medication from the Doctors....It is helping, thank goodness :thumbup:
> 
> DH is home tommorow too :happydance:
> 
> Im not sure if im 'nesting' or just getting nervous that time is going fast now :wacko: But today I have tidyed the wardrobe with LO's things in & also wrapped a few of DS1&2's Xmas presents!
> 
> Hope everyone is Ok...:flower: Hope i'll be back to 'normal' (whatever that is at the mo'!:dohh:) really soon

I hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: - I get reflux every night which makes me feel (and sometimes be) sick - doctor only gave me Gaviscon advanced, but it doesnt taste great at 4am in the morning!!!! I even get it at work during the day.

Apparently there are some tablets you can get for it from the doctors (others will probably know the name of them), perhaps ask your doctors for some (if you havent already) - I am going to ask Midwife on Thursday as its stopping me from sleeping.



WILSMUM said:


> morning girls! I'm 33 weeks today!
> And its 10.10.10!!!
> 
> DS always used to push and prod my belly button from the inside but this one hasnt found that "toy" yet it always seems to be one side or the other sticky its fingers and head into my bladder!!!!

:happydance: to 33 weeks :) 



sammiwry said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> My DH is off collecting manure for the allotment and I should be giving DS a bath and giving both the bath rooms a quick wipe over but everytime I stand up I keep going dizzy!!!
> 
> I've always liked the smell of manure :blush: still appealing at the moment too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a good bit of news when I went round to see my mum and dad yesterday, my child bonds are set to mature next month and I didn't even remember I had them! Stand to recieve a nice little sum which will probably be used to pay off the car loan for the bmw which both me and oh hate. And I've just looked and you can still get the bonds so will deffinately be setting some up for Madden when he's here!Click to expand...

Yeah that sounds like its come at the perfect time :thumbup: its nice to get these suprises ;) 



mummyclo said:


> Morning,I'm on my phone in bed so might not be typing too good!
> Feeling crappy again today so oh has ordered me to Stay in bed :haha:
> So I'm just bored trying to sleep as I had crap night with bad period pains :(
> Hope your all ok x x


Hope you feel better soon hun x


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Morning,I'm on my phone in bed so might not be typing too good!
> Feeling crappy again today so oh has ordered me to Stay in bed :haha:
> So I'm just bored trying to sleep as I had crap night with bad period pains :(
> Hope your all ok x x

Oo dear Chloe that's not good :-( hope you feel better soon


----------



## WILSMUM

lozzy21 said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> My DH is off collecting manure for the allotment and I should be giving DS a bath and giving both the bath rooms a quick wipe over but everytime I stand up I keep going dizzy!!!
> 
> Have you had breakfast?Click to expand...

Yep DH did us all yummy scrummy mixed spice & honey porridge before he left! Think I was just a bit dehydrated and tired!!



Mizze said:


> Morning all, Its turning out to be a nice day today. :) I got up with loads of energy today but it wore off so Ive had an hour lying on the bed eating chocolate. Before the energy left off I had nesting urges and stripped the bed, put two loads of washing through and tidied the bedroom and went into the loft to get books for DH's nephew's A-level course. I am determined to get the bedroom clean tidy and hoovered.
> 
> 
> 
> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is having a fabulous day!!! I am off to my baby shower:happydance: Talk to you all later.:hugs:
> 
> Oooh lovely - let us know how it went.
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> I have discovered that the sickness I have been getting is from the heartburn ~ if the wives tales are to be believed ~ I will be able to put LO's hair in pigtails straight away! :haha:
> 
> I rang the midwife, as the sickness was constant, she said I could take gaviscon along with my medication from the Doctors....It is helping, thank goodness :thumbup:
> 
> DH is home tommorow too :happydance:
> 
> Im not sure if im 'nesting' or just getting nervous that time is going fast now :wacko: But today I have tidyed the wardrobe with LO's things in & also wrapped a few of DS1&2's Xmas presents!
> 
> Hope everyone is Ok...:flower: Hope i'll be back to 'normal' (whatever that is at the mo'!:dohh:) really soon [/SIZE]Click to expand...
> 
> Kelly I often feel sick - I find it related to the heartburn too but sometimes although the gaviscon gets rid of the heartburn it can make me feel sicker!
> 
> I feel a bit nesty today.
> 
> 
> 
> Xaviersmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is having a fabulous day!!! I am off to my baby shower:happydance: Talk to you all later.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Callie how was it?!? Mine was today too! All kinds of adorable clothes and some other great stuff. A lot of good friends and some yummy food.. I'm sooo tired now.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh how lovely - its not a major tradition over here which is a bit of a shame actually - gifts aside its lovely to have a party to celebrate the fact that you are having a baby with your friends and family.
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> morning girls! I'm 33 weeks today!Click to expand...
> 
> :wohoo:!!
> 
> 
> 
> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.. how are you all. hope you had a good weekend.
> My DH just left today on a business trip for a week :( I hate it when he is away. I have some friends coming over to keep me company during the week.
> I have a really dark line on my belly going up to my belly button.. and it's just started to go above too ( but lighter). But I am dark skinned too and my belly button has popped out lol, but it's only a little one and it won't pop anymore even though it seems as though it wants too :)
> Xaviersmom and Callie, hope you had lovely showers xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I dont have my linea negra yet - but I have pretty fair skin though im dark haired so I might not.
> Currently watching old Trinny and Susannah on Really channel. Proper veg tele.
> 
> My Mum bought me my birthday boots yesterday!
> 
> https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...75_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Women~Shoes+&amp;+boots
> 
> I have issues with low heeled boots - I LOVE heels and heeled boots especially so getting low boots to wear over the winter and afterwards was really hard for me.
> 
> Saw these and drooled - WANT!!! I am planning to keep my eye out for them once Caitlyn is here....https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_053010443168_-1 :brat: :)
> 
> Mizze xxxClick to expand...

I love shoes & bottoms! And I love those first ones hun, got some black bench ones similar and I love them but they only really go with my leggings! I've got some black/grey skinny jeans in a size 10 from about 3 years ago that will look awesome with them so that is my incentive to not pig out and to get running again once babys here!!!!




sammiwry said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> My DH is off collecting manure for the allotment and I should be giving DS a bath and giving both the bath rooms a quick wipe over but everytime I stand up I keep going dizzy!!!
> 
> I've always liked the smell of manure :blush: still appealing at the moment too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a good bit of news when I went round to see my mum and dad yesterday, my child bonds are set to mature next month and I didn't even remember I had them! Stand to recieve a nice little sum which will probably be used to pay off the car loan for the bmw which both me and oh hate. And I've just looked and you can still get the bonds so will deffinately be setting some up for Madden when he's here!Click to expand...

Oh u won't like the smell of this, its really well rotted cow poo! Yuck!
The smell of horse poo doesn;t bother me as I always used to ride (started at 4 years old!) and had my own horses from 11-18!


----------



## xkirstyx

its my 21st on tuesday and my OH and jack are in town just now getting my prezzie from jack, i wanna know what they are getting meeeeee!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

I'm a bit scared of RLT.... I've read varying things on it, some say it's ok to take from 32 weeks and some say not to until 36 wks. I know they're not meant to bring on labour just help tone the uterus and make labour speedier but in most bits I have read they mention that there is no concrete medical data on it. I'm usually quite a hippy and really embrace anything natural but I'm NOT ready for this baby to come early!!!!! Lol. 

Am I just being a big wimp? I'm sure I am. But this entire 'home stretch' thing is terrifying me. I know 9wks is actually quite a while but I swear that I blink and another week has passed!


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> I'm a bit scared of RLT.... I've read varying things on it, some say it's ok to take from 32 weeks and some say not to until 36 wks. I know they're not meant to bring on labour just help tone the uterus and make labour speedier but in most bits I have read they mention that there is no concrete medical data on it. I'm usually quite a hippy and really embrace anything natural but I'm NOT ready for this baby to come early!!!!! Lol.
> 
> Am I just being a big wimp? I'm sure I am. But this entire 'home stretch' thing is terrifying me. I know 9wks is actually quite a while but I swear that I blink and another week has passed!

Mine has been delivered now, but I thought I would wait until I am 36 weeks (when I go on maternity leave), so that I am ready if she does come early. I know they say RLT doesnt bring on labour, but I think I will wait until I am sat at home with my feet up rather than rushing about at work ;) x

I also have some EPO capsules from when I was TTC - but dont know what they are supposed to do as far as labour is concerned (if anything)? :shrug:


----------



## WILSMUM

Found this re epo and rlt:

"Evening Primrose Oil and Red Raspberry Leaf Tea

Neither will actually induce labor. While some lay midwives will argue that statement about the Evening Primrose, which is the reason it is not recommended until 36 weeks or "full term", almost all sources with experience agree that it does nothing that the body was not ready to do on its own. I will repeat this at the end of this section, to make sure you understand this, as there is a lot of confusion and misconception surrounding these two substances.

Evening primrose oil is an excellent source of prostaglandins, which we already determined readies your cervix for labor. It can be taken orally as soon as 34 weeks, and can be applied directly to the cervix at full term (36 weeks). The general recommendation is two 500mg capsules per day until week 38, at which time you increase to 3-4 per day. The entire capsule can be inserted vaginally (inserted just before bed, it will dissolve before the first time you wake to use the bathroom), or you can use the oil on your fingers for your perineal massage, then also rub on your cervix (assuming you can reach it). Applying directly to the cervix is optimal, but the beneficial ingredients are absorbed through the external skin or the stomach also.

Red raspberry leaf tea is a uterine tonic used by Native Americans for thousands of years. It tones your uterus by helping to "focus" your Braxton Hicks contractions. Think of its job as helping your uterus do more effective exercising while you are pregnant. It does not "cause" contractions and can be safely used throughout pregnancy. It is contraindicated for those having complications "just in case", however, by most doctors who do not understand its use. Many women safely use it from the moment they learn they are pregnant at six weeks until months after delivery. (It helps to tone the uterus after delivery as well, shrinking it back to size more quickly and reducing bleeding.)

Again, neither of these actually causes labor to start!"


----------



## WILSMUM

and found this:
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/isitsafeto/eveningprimroseexpert/


----------



## lozzy21

Il be starting rlt at 34 weeks and epo at 37.


----------



## ducky1502

I think I will give EPO a miss, I was never planning on trying it but just doesn't feel like something I want to try. I will probably try RLT from 34ish weeks, it will have to be tablets though because I really hate fruity teas.


----------



## ducky1502

Ooooooh when did my baby get even fatter?!?! 1 more box!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Think it changed at 31 weeks 1 day ducky


----------



## lozzy21

I cant belive iv got so little time left.


----------



## ducky1502

Scary isn't it lozzy?! Pretty hard to get my head around. I swear the last time I checked I was only 16wks........ lol.


----------



## lozzy21

Im realy starting to brick it, its starting to feel real now iv only got a week left at work.


----------



## mrsbling

lozzy21 said:


> Im realy starting to brick it, its starting to feel real now iv only got a week left at work.

I bet you cant wait to finish work now :happydance:

I have to wait another 3 or 4 weeks - I am having difficulty getting by Boss (female boss too - who doesnt like children!!!), to let me start my maternity leave a week earlier, and moving my holiday a week earlier so I can finish the end of October ::growlmad: !!!! Will keep bugging her next week!

Shes probably more Peed off as one of my staff are also pregnant now, so she too will be leaving in March. I think 3 of my other staff will be pregnant by the time I get back too :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

mrsbling said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Im realy starting to brick it, its starting to feel real now iv only got a week left at work.
> 
> I bet you cant wait to finish work now :happydance:
> 
> I have to wait another 3 or 4 weeks - I am having difficulty getting by Boss (female boss too - who doesnt like children!!!), to let me start my maternity leave a week earlier, and moving my holiday a week earlier so I can finish the end of October ::growlmad: !!!! Will keep bugging her next week!
> 
> Shes probably more Peed off as one of my staff are also pregnant now, so she too will be leaving in March. I think 3 of my other staff will be pregnant by the time I get back too :haha:Click to expand...

Cant you bypass her and go through HR?


----------



## mrsbling

lozzy21 said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Im realy starting to brick it, its starting to feel real now iv only got a week left at work.
> 
> I bet you cant wait to finish work now :happydance:
> 
> I have to wait another 3 or 4 weeks - I am having difficulty getting by Boss (female boss too - who doesnt like children!!!), to let me start my maternity leave a week earlier, and moving my holiday a week earlier so I can finish the end of October ::growlmad: !!!! Will keep bugging her next week!
> 
> Shes probably more Peed off as one of my staff are also pregnant now, so she too will be leaving in March. I think 3 of my other staff will be pregnant by the time I get back too :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Cant you bypass her and go through HR?Click to expand...

HR have agreed the maternity leave, but she has to agree the holiday so I am stuck until she responds - and theres no-one else off ..... I wouldnt mind but I am in charge of my department and they are going to have to be without me for the next 9 months - so what harm can another week do really :shrug:

Oooh going to MIL's now for dinner yummy :)


----------



## Mizze

Arrgh bloody laptop - had a long post and the stupid thing flicked me out of the page half way through. 


ducky1502 said:


> Ooooooh when did my baby get even fatter?!?! 1 more box!!!!

Yay! I cant wait to go up another box!



lozzy21 said:


> I cant belive iv got so little time left.


Im worried not so much about time but about how much I have to do in that time. 

With the situation with DH's Ex-business partner (currently with solictors), both working full time - DH being self employed means he works on average 6 days a week - he has been with the Quantity Surveyor this afternoon for example. Family stuff to deal with both with his and mine and me just being tired by all that means that getting ready in mind, body and practically has been put to the side far too often. 

We need a car - mine is now 10yrs old and not so reliable - its 3 door and too small for a family car. We need to order the pram, I even know which one we want I just need to order the bloody thing! Soon! 

I dont feel ready at all. The play station developed the Yellow Light of Death last night which means we no longer have a dvd player and I want to start on the Yoga DVD again. 

I havent opened my baby books or even my changing bag yet. I havent looked properly into the cloth nappies I want to use.... and the list goes on. 

Really im desperate to stop work and focus 100% on the baby planning. Im going to need time because its just taken me most of the day to clean the bedroom and en-suite thoroughly. I did organise the closet properly which Ive been meaning to do for weeks! And boy did it need a clean! As does the rest of the house - bigtime

Oooh I need to make a proper list and get to it dont I!

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Im sure you will get everything done mizze, once you get started im sure it wont take long


----------



## lozzy21

mrsbling said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Im realy starting to brick it, its starting to feel real now iv only got a week left at work.
> 
> I bet you cant wait to finish work now :happydance:
> 
> I have to wait another 3 or 4 weeks - I am having difficulty getting by Boss (female boss too - who doesnt like children!!!), to let me start my maternity leave a week earlier, and moving my holiday a week earlier so I can finish the end of October ::growlmad: !!!! Will keep bugging her next week!
> 
> Shes probably more Peed off as one of my staff are also pregnant now, so she too will be leaving in March. I think 3 of my other staff will be pregnant by the time I get back too :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Cant you bypass her and go through HR?Click to expand...
> 
> HR have agreed the maternity leave, but she has to agree the holiday so I am stuck until she responds - and theres no-one else off ..... I wouldnt mind but I am in charge of my department and they are going to have to be without me for the next 9 months - so what harm can another week do really :shrug:
> 
> Oooh going to MIL's now for dinner yummy :)Click to expand...

If HR agree to let you change your mat leave then she will have to let you change your holiday since you need to take it before you go.


----------



## mummyclo

Nearly 7 weeks to go :help:
I am prepared, stuff wise, but deffo not mentaly! :haha:
I don't think it will actually feel real until i hold him for the first time :)


----------



## Mizze

Thanks Lozzy - it just feels like this huge task

The stress counsellor I use has banned words like - MUST, OUGHT TO, etc because he says I then place an obligation on myself which then causes me stress. Which is good and I understand that and boy do I - at the same time certain things do need to be sorted - but stressing about them doesnt actually help does it! :)

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze said:


> Thanks Lozzy - it just feels like this huge task
> 
> The stress counsellor I use has banned words like - MUST, OUGHT TO, etc because he says I then place an obligation on myself which then causes me stress. Which is good and I understand that and boy do I - at the same time certain things do need to be sorted - but stressing about them doesnt actually help does it! :)
> 
> Mizze xx

I know how you feel, i need to sort and clean my whole house.

We look at it and put it off because it seams like such a big task but once we get started it doesent take that long and then wonder why we put it off for so long


----------



## spencerbear

Ive just started the big clean and sort out. Did my dining room today, just got to put my changing table up and Put all baby bits on the shelves. Thats loads sorted because of all the clutter in other rooms....

Tomorrow is garden and shed, then i can re organise the cupbord under stairs for beccas toys creating room in her room for cot etc
I have been putting these jobs off as well, bu felt better once i had started.


Started to feel a bt sorry for myself this aftenoon. But then remembered that a 6 yr old ive known since birth is having bone marrow transplant tomorrow, whih is being donated by his 15 yr old brother. Kind of put my self pity into perspective


----------



## xkirstyx

eeeeek one box left for me aswell! yay for fat baby! 
iv been cleaning house all day, im sooooooo tired now!


----------



## Mizze

spencerbear said:


> Started to feel a bt sorry for myself this aftenoon. But then remembered that a 6 yr old ive known since birth is having bone marrow transplant tomorrow, whih is being donated by his 15 yr old brother. Kind of put my self pity into perspective

Well yes it would wouldnt it - sometimes we need that- not only to put things into perspective but I really think it makes us feel better too - teaches us to count blessings in a way. IYSHIM

Hope it all goes well for them hon, hope you are feeling better too hon.

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ducky1502
> What do you ladies think of the free boots changing bag? Are you actually going to use it?
> 
> I dont really like it but dh will use it if hes taking baby out or grandparents when they look after him,i have a very pretty yummy mummy one from pink lining so ill be using that!!
> 
> 
> Ive had a very busy and active day so feeling very tired now and just glad to be back and relaxing!! Cant wait for x faxtor and probly another take away. Got my hip through today too :yipee:

 That's great about your hip - how long did it take? 



calliebaby said:


> I hope everyone is having a fabulous day!!! I am off to my baby shower:happydance: Talk to you all later.:hugs:

 Yay - hope you had a great time. x



sammiwry said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> My DH is off collecting manure for the allotment and I should be giving DS a bath and giving both the bath rooms a quick wipe over but everytime I stand up I keep going dizzy!!!
> 
> I've always liked the smell of manure :blush: still appealing at the moment too!!
> 
> I had a good bit of news when I went round to see my mum and dad yesterday, my child bonds are set to mature next month and I didn't even remember I had them! Stand to recieve a nice little sum which will probably be used to pay off the car loan for the bmw which both me and oh hate. And I've just looked and you can still get the bonds so will deffinately be setting some up for Madden when he's here!Click to expand...

 inice little 'nest egg' :thumbup:



mummyclo said:


> Morning,I'm on my phone in bed so might not be typing too good!
> Feeling crappy again today so oh has ordered me to Stay in bed :haha:
> So I'm just bored trying to sleep as I had crap night with bad period pains :(
> Hope your all ok x x

 Sorry to hear you're feeling crappy :hugs:



ducky1502 said:


> Ooooooh when did my baby get even fatter?!?! 1 more box!!!!

 yay to one box :happydance:



spencerbear said:


> Ive just started the big clean and sort out. Did my dining room today, just got to put my changing table up and Put all baby bits on the shelves. Thats loads sorted because of all the clutter in other rooms....
> 
> Tomorrow is garden and shed, then i can re organise the cupbord under stairs for beccas toys creating room in her room for cot etc
> I have been putting these jobs off as well, bu felt better once i had started.
> 
> 
> Started to feel a bt sorry for myself this aftenoon. But then remembered that a 6 yr old ive known since birth is having bone marrow transplant tomorrow, whih is being donated by his 15 yr old brother. Kind of put my self pity into perspective

 Wow you really have been busy :thumbup:


xkirstyx said:


> eeeeek one box left for me aswell! yay for fat baby!
> iv been cleaning house all day, im sooooooo tired now!

 Hope you've not overdone it. Yay for one box :thumbup:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nothing much to report from me. Feeling very drained and tired. Was an emotional day yesterday and struggling to get from under the cloud.

Hope everyone is well. :flower:


----------



## Mizze

Hey buttefly, :hug: 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> My DH is off collecting manure for the allotment and I should be giving DS a bath and giving both the bath rooms a quick wipe over but everytime I stand up I keep going dizzy!!!
> 
> I've always liked the smell of manure :blush: still appealing at the moment too!!
> 
> I had a good bit of news when I went round to see my mum and dad yesterday, my child bonds are set to mature next month and I didn't even remember I had them! Stand to recieve a nice little sum which will probably be used to pay off the car loan for the bmw which both me and oh hate. And I've just looked and you can still get the bonds so will deffinately be setting some up for Madden when he's here!Click to expand...
> 
> inice little 'nest egg' :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes nice little 'nest egg' for me indeed! And a way I've been saving without even realising it!



- Butterfly - said:


> Nothing much to report from me. Feeling very drained and tired. Was an emotional day yesterday and struggling to get from under the cloud.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. :flower

:hugs:



Me and Warren found our "local" Asda earlier not the easist of places to get to though and cue us getting on wrong roads/turns a few times :dohh: Ended up spending rather a lot on not very much :S Bless him though he went off and got the bits to make up my toiletries bag for hospital and he's rather proud of himself!

Will be sticking to Tesco in future though so I can my discount :D :happydance:


Also has anyone else started writing their birth plans?!


----------



## Pixxie

Talking to OH about the pram is like talking to a brick wall... when I finally got his opinion on the colour we should get he decided he liked the cream one :dohh: then he got in a huff when I said we can't have the cream one because it will get manky in 5 minutes :growlmad:

I think LO is having a growth spurt, all my belly and back is really sore and my appetite is suddenly huge.

Saw my Aunt today and after staring at my belly for a few seconds announced there is no way I'll make it to mid December :saywhat: I thought my bump was pretty small!? 

Hope everyone's ok, Butterfly hope you are feeling better soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## vicky84

Hi all!

Just an update on Emily, shes doing REALLY well. shes on 9ml of milk an hour, no fluid drip in her at all any more as shes on full milk feeds. She is being weaned off the cpap, she only has it low when she gets tired but they're trying to get her off it completely now as she is much better off it than on it!
Stil have a bit of a way to go but everything is going good in the right direction, we let her have a go at feeding tonight, shes still a bit tiny though but we'll keep trying now. its great now we've had cuddles and kisses :D
 



Attached Files:







DSCF8624.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 6


----------



## spencerbear

She is gorgeous vicky and really good to hear how well she is doing. :hugs: to you both x


----------



## ducky1502

Awwwww vicky shes gooooorgeous! So glad she is doing so well :) you must be so happy.


----------



## Xaviersmom

Pixxie said:


> Saw my Aunt today and after staring at my belly for a few seconds announced there is no way I'll make it to mid December :saywhat: I thought my bump was pretty small!?

I'm ok sized.. and I had an aunt say the same thing to me yesterday! 

Yay for Emily!


----------



## mummyclo

Glad Emily is doing so well :happydance:
Guess who can't sleep :(
Can't stop thinking of stuff I need to do!
Crazy hormones makin me want to tidy at 3am 
X


----------



## hodbert

I'm going craft mad! Think I need reigning in! Am really enjoying creating things for the nursery though :)

Glad Emily is doing well Vicky :hug:

Mummyclo I know what you mean about not sleeping. our upstairs neighbours dont help vacuuming at 8.30am on a sunday :growlmad: But maybe tidying at 3am is not the best idea!


----------



## sammiwry

Glad to hear emily is doing well vicky!!


----------



## spencerbear

Morning ladies

How is everyone today and hope all weekends were good.

Mummyclo i get thenot sleeping bit but im definately not at the point i want to clean at that time of night :haha: i tend to just wander roundthe house 

Garden clearing today for me, assuming the weather stays nice........


----------



## cho

morning girls

Vicky what a sweety and soo much hair, sounds like Emily is doing great, im really pleased!!

well i woke at 4 again wide awake getting sick of it now, well im going ona spending spree today get last bits ect as my grant has come through:happydance: will catch up when i am back!!


----------



## Pixxie

Glad to hear Emily is doing well! She's gorgeous :) xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Emily is a doll (suppose I'm biased?? but she is gorgeous!!) 

AAAAAAAAAAAAH STUPID FUCKIN JOBCENTRE PLUS!! Declined my surestart maternity grant as I dont receive qualifyin benefits! Numpties! I phoned tax credits to check but they said their system has been down since last week so jobcentre cant have even checked my tax credit amount when they say they have! ARSES!! They've said they'll "review the claim" but I know for a fact I get tax credits at the higher rate so they better hurry up! Pisses me off when they mess people around, they've apparantly done this to a few people but WHY? It creates more work in the long run coz we'll all appeal against the decision. I feel sorry for the people who will just say "oh ok then" and miss out on their grant!


----------



## Mizze

vicky84 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just an update on Emily, shes doing REALLY well. shes on 9ml of milk an hour, no fluid drip in her at all any more as shes on full milk feeds. She is being weaned off the cpap, she only has it low when she gets tired but they're trying to get her off it completely now as she is much better off it than on it!
> Stil have a bit of a way to go but everything is going good in the right direction, we let her have a go at feeding tonight, shes still a bit tiny though but we'll keep trying now. its great now we've had cuddles and kisses :D

Hey Vicky - lovely news about Emily. She looks amazing. :hugs:

Morning all, feeling a bit shook up this morning. I slipped on the mat coming out of the shower this morning and went flying. Landed (thankfully) on my left side and slightly behind (IYKWIM) which means that Caitlyn wouldnt have felt much more than an bounce but I have aches from shoulder to ankle and especially the back of my leg. Ouch! No more than an ache at the moment but I will keep and eye on it and go home if it gets worse. It really shocked me though and made me cry. Poor DH felt awful because he was in the upstairs loo and didnt hear a thing (he is partially deaf) until he came downstairs and found me crying on the bed. (Upside down house) Frightened the life out of him poor love. 

Anyway hope everyone is good this sunny morning.

Mizze xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aw Mizze - I hope you're ok! I read slipped on "meat" :dohh: I swear my brain cells have deteriorated this week! :blush:


----------



## wishingforbub

Vicky, little Emily is just gorgeous! So glad she is doing well :)
Mizze, are you ok? you poor thing... I am always scared when getting out the shower ( ours is over our bath) so it's quite a big step out.. :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Mizze

nikki-lou25 said:


> Emily is a doll (suppose I'm biased?? but she is gorgeous!!)
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAH STUPID FUCKIN JOBCENTRE PLUS!! Declined my surestart maternity grant as I dont receive qualifyin benefits! Numpties! I phoned tax credits to check but they said their system has been down since last week so jobcentre cant have even checked my tax credit amount when they say they have! ARSES!! They've said they'll "review the claim" but I know for a fact I get tax credits at the higher rate so they better hurry up! Pisses me off when they mess people around, they've apparantly done this to a few people but WHY? It creates more work in the long run coz we'll all appeal against the decision. I feel sorry for the people who will just say "oh ok then" and miss out on their grant!

Well thats just crap! And very bad - obviously the person who dealt with your application couldnt give a sh*t or has to complete a certain number of claims within a certain time period and is more interested in that than getting it right! 



nikki-lou25 said:


> Aw Mizze - I hope you're ok! I read slipped on "meat" :dohh: I swear my brain cells have deteriorated this week! :blush:

:rofl: well that made me laugh - I had to go check to make sure I hadnt written meat!

Im okay aching but okay, my knee and the back of my left thigh ache but I am more shocked than anything else - I feel a bit like my confidence has gone as though I might fall again at any moment but im sure that feeling will fade in a bit

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

wishingforbub said:


> Vicky, little Emily is just gorgeous! So glad she is doing well :)
> Mizze, are you ok? you poor thing... I am always scared when getting out the shower ( ours is over our bath) so it's quite a big step out.. :hugs:
> xxx

Thanks hon - ours is actually an en-suite little wet room so there isnt a step - which is why I was so unwary - and the fact that we have been using the mat for ages without a problem - and it is a bath mat. Its just I had a major cleaning session yesterday and cleaned the laminate and put the mat though the washing machine - so together they obviously lost their grip - I think its the floor myself it felt very slippery. The entrance to the wetroom is covered by a sliding mirror so im thinking the Pledge I used to clean the mirror got on the floor and and turned it into a skating rink!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

awwww vicky, emily is gorgeous!!! so glad shes doing well! :D xxxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aw I hope you're not too sore for too long Mizze - its scary enough slipping in the shower let alone when carrying the most precious thing ever! 

I am so pissed off with job centre plus because I'd planned on payin for my pram with that money and god knows how long it'll take them to sort it coz I phoned tax credits & the system is still down. 
My Dad is a benefits assessor and says its out of order, they probably just wanted to clear their work tray instead of holding it until tax credits system is back on. I'm going to chase it up later today so they hurry up! 

Honestly Mizze, my brain is mushed. Yesterday I found a dairylea triange in my hoody pocket after I went to make Aimee a sandwich! :dohh:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nikki-lou - How bloody annoying, SUCH disorganisation on their part which of course makes more work and in turn everyone has to bloody suffer! Bloody idiots! Hope you get it sorted xx

Vicky - How adorable! So glad you guys are doing well xx

Mizze - Oh no! Glad things weren't worse, i know a falll can just leaves you really shaken as well as bruised. All you can do is do everything reeeeeally slowly. Thats what im doing right now, its actually quite annoying! Glad bump is ok xx 

So, the kitchen fitters were supposed to come in all day today and tomorrow. We get a call this morning that they cant come today and are coming tomorrow and wednseday instead. Fuck sake!!!!!!! What the hell is wrong with some people!!!! It just messes up the whole plans of the week, plus i'm taking hubby to the airport early wednsday morning as hes going to india for 8 days and preferably i would have liked them to finish everything with him here so we could both make sure all was ok. So irritated.

My uncle and mum came over all day saturday from early and painted the nursery for me. It took them AGES, and its looking lovely. However, the white me and my mum picked has kinda come out a very pale bluey colour, it was called Milk White so not sure why??! All the walls are this weird colour except one feature wall which is sky blue. There are no other colours in the room right now so it looks obviously bare, and hubby hates the wall colour. Ive told him it will be fine once we put all the bits in, but he wants to change the white colour. Now i feel awful as my mum and uncle paid for the paint and came and killed them selves to paint the room, took them so long, and now i dont know what to do. I feel terrible.

So i just feel poo all round cos of the kitchen, my hubby is leaving and the nursery which i felt i could tick of my list as near enough done cant be ticked off as a paint job is another days work. Hubby said he will just get someone in to paint it all, but then i feel more awful as it was like a gift from my uncle and mum to the babies, but i cant ask them to come and paint the whole room again.

And on top of all that, i have my consultant midwife appt later to discuss my birth and i have to convince her as to why i want a c-section. I'm so scared and have been so anxious about it i just keep crying. Just want this day to be over...


----------



## - Butterfly -

vicky84 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just an update on Emily, shes doing REALLY well. shes on 9ml of milk an hour, no fluid drip in her at all any more as shes on full milk feeds. She is being weaned off the cpap, she only has it low when she gets tired but they're trying to get her off it completely now as she is much better off it than on it!
> Stil have a bit of a way to go but everything is going good in the right direction, we let her have a go at feeding tonight, shes still a bit tiny though but we'll keep trying now. its great now we've had cuddles and kisses :D

 Wonderful news :cloud9: Emily is so beautiful :hugs:


spencerbear said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> How is everyone today and hope all weekends were good.
> 
> Mummyclo i get thenot sleeping bit but im definately not at the point i want to clean at that time of night :haha: i tend to just wander roundthe house
> 
> Garden clearing today for me, assuming the weather stays nice........

 Garden Clearing?? you please take care - especially with your back. :hugs:

Aww Mizze hope you're ok hun :hugs:

It has been very quiet on here as of late - are we all getting too tired :dohh:


----------



## ducky1502

Oh dear, some bad starts to the day for most then :(

Good luck today nat.... I hope you can convince her :thumbup:

Nikki I'm sure it will all get sorted in the end, it's just such a shame that it's happened like this and caused so much stress. You want me to beat em up?! :rofl:

Charlotte have fun shopping :happydance: SO jealous!

Mizze you poor thing :( bet slipping scared you! I'm forever worrying about things that could hurt bump. I'm forever slipping on a stair or something and OH shouts at me and tells me to be more careful lol.

Going to be real late for work this morning.......... oopsie! :dohh:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww Nat - you really are have a rough time of it. I think it's quite common for white paint to look bluey - I have found that quite often. Once you accessorize the room it will look a different colour.

Good luck with your appointment. I feel anxious too and my appointment is 4 weeks away yet!! xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

oooh yes please ducky! Actually they are based in Wembley...any nearby takers??

Nat - I hope your kitchen is finished REALLY soon, gawd its been a marathon hasnt it! I bet babys room will look fine when everything is in!!


----------



## xkirstyx

aww nat poor you! good luck with today! xxxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Emily is gorgeous and I'm so glad shes doing soo well!!! :hug:

Thats really strange Nikki cuase I phoned Jobcentre Plus on Friday and they told me my claim had been approved that day! Will have to keep and eye out and see if it does go into my account this week now as they said it would!

Oh Mizze how scarey! I'm always really worried I'm gonna fall down stairs and stuff - I'm a nightmare for it when I'm not preg tbh, I fell down a set of stone steps in a resturant once! You just take it easy and slowly hun and don't hesitate to go home or see a Dr if your worried about anything :hug:

I can't believe yr still getting messed about with yr kitchen Nat! What a nightmare! U've certainly had more than yr fair share or bad luck with that!
Re the nursery I would get it all put together and properly ready (well as much as you can) while yr DH is away and then I'm sure it'll look gorgeous and he'll change his mind!


----------



## lozzy21

Emily is looking great, kinda scary but realiving at the same time to think thats how big our babys are.

Mizze hope your feeling better soon, i hate the feeling of falling, scares the hell out of me.

Nat the white is going to look blueish if your feature wall is blue, its going to reflect the colour. It should look better once you get the furnature in.


----------



## Kerrieann

Nat i agree with lozzy, my white walls in my living room look slightly pink sometimes as we have a red feature wall! Once evrythings in, i bet it will look lovely and he wont notice. Id feel too bad to re-do it i think! Good luck with ur apt too x

Emily looks gorgeous and shes doing so well!! She will be home before you know it vicky :yipee: x

Mizze hope u ok hun, ur bathroom sounds pretty lush btw!! :thumbup: x

Nikki, thats so crap, hope they get it sorted soon for you!! :thumbup:

Another boring day for me, gotta do a big food shop and go the the bank to pay bills etc. Closed my next account today too :cry: the apr is so high i would never end up paying it all back, especially once little mans here i would have spent a fortune again!! Oh well thats another debt gone anyway and will just have to save to buy their clthes from next or stick to matalans and tesos/asda lol :thumbup:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I did think that your claim went through on Friday WILSMUM. I phoned early Friday and it they said hadnt been processed and then they are saying today that it was processed Friday and declined. I could scream coz I dont know if they are tellin porkies but tax credits did comfirm their system went down on Fri and still isnt up and running (or wasnt when I spoke to them at 8am)


----------



## - Butterfly -

nikki-lou25 said:


> I did think that your claim went through on Friday WILSMUM. I phoned early Friday and it they said hadnt been processed and then they are saying today that it was processed Friday and declined. I could scream coz I dont know if they are tellin porkies but tax credits did comfirm their system went down on Fri and still isnt up and running (or wasnt when I spoke to them at 8am)

 I'm not even going to ring until after tomorrow (when their system is back up) to chase my HIP cos I hate confrontation and being 'fobbed off' :growlmad:


----------



## lozzy21

I cant belive iv only got a week left at work.

Once i finish my mum and anuty are going to come round and help me gut and clean my house out.


Im realy struggaling to eat enough. Yesterday i had a bowl of cerial, a chicken dinner, some biscuits and another bowl of cerial, i only had the last bowl of cerial because i realised id not eaten anything since my dinner but dident realy fancy anything else. Good job iv got plenty of fat stores :dohh:


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh yeah butterfly i sent my form off not last wed but the one before and my money came in on sat, so 10 days for me x


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm pissed off at bein fobbed off butterfly

and as I typed that they phoned me lol! They've reconsidered it already so I'm presuming system is back up? I've been awarded it this time n will have the money by the end of the week! THANK GOD!


----------



## Mizze

Thanks my dere's you are all stars. Im feeling exhausted - thinking it must be a bit of shock and hangover from the crying. Will get myself a nice cappuchino and something tasty and sugary to eat and see how I feel. Aches are okay im sitting. Feel it more when I stand still though and when walking. Dont worry I will definately go home if I think its necessary and DH who is working from home today will have me at the Dr's asap if we think its necessary. 



nikki-lou25 said:


> Honestly Mizze, my brain is mushed. Yesterday I found a dairylea triange in my hoody pocket after I went to make Aimee a sandwich! :dohh:

:haha::haha:



Nut_Shake said:


> So, the kitchen fitters were supposed to come in all day today and tomorrow. We get a call this morning that they cant come today and are coming tomorrow and wednseday instead. Fuck sake!!!!!!! What the hell is wrong with some people!!!! It just messes up the whole plans of the week, plus i'm taking hubby to the airport early wednsday morning as hes going to india for 8 days and preferably i would have liked them to finish everything with him here so we could both make sure all was ok. So irritated.
> 
> My uncle and mum came over all day saturday from early and painted the nursery for me. It took them AGES, and its looking lovely. However, the white me and my mum picked has kinda come out a very pale bluey colour, it was called Milk White so not sure why??! All the walls are this weird colour except one feature wall which is sky blue. There are no other colours in the room right now so it looks obviously bare, and hubby hates the wall colour. Ive told him it will be fine once we put all the bits in, but he wants to change the white colour. Now i feel awful as my mum and uncle paid for the paint and came and killed them selves to paint the room, took them so long, and now i dont know what to do. I feel terrible.
> 
> So i just feel poo all round cos of the kitchen, my hubby is leaving and the nursery which i felt i could tick of my list as near enough done cant be ticked off as a paint job is another days work. Hubby said he will just get someone in to paint it all, but then i feel more awful as it was like a gift from my uncle and mum to the babies, but i cant ask them to come and paint the whole room again.
> 
> And on top of all that, i have my consultant midwife appt later to discuss my birth and i have to convince her as to why i want a c-section. I'm so scared and have been so anxious about it i just keep crying. Just want this day to be over...

Oh you poor dear! you are getting it from all angles arent you. I am sure the nursery will be lovely as the girls have said - get it all set up and then decide. Your hubby might like it after its all put together.

As for your Kitchen - Bah! A pox on all rubbish kitchen fitters. Not good ones obviously. DH is a small builder and often does kitchens and I know SOMETIMES its competely unavoidable to delay a day but he moves heaven and earth to make sure that doesnt happen. :hug: 

Is your DH coming with you to the MW. Will he be able to get your points across with you. Go in armed as best you can with all your concerns and let them see that they are valid. 

Right got myself a decaff cappuchino and a seriously chocolately muffin - if 
that doesnt give me a sugar boost nothing will! 

Lozzy I appear to be getting my appetite back oddly enough -at least for chocolate yesterday I managed to eat most of a *large* bar of mayan gold Green&Blacks chocolate without really noticing! 

Nikki - just seen the post about the award! Hurrah! :happydance:

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Ooh Caitlyn has hiccups - first time I noticed them 

Either that or the massive sugar rush from the coffee and the muffin has sent her a little weird. 

Certainly made me feel better!

I have 15 days left in work (inc this one!) :happydance:

Mizze xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Does anyone else feel really big n heavy? I'm a chunk anyway but feel it even more so atm! 

Lozzy - as long as you're eating something hun its better than not at all. I dont want meals atm, I just pick at rubbish which is really bad :blush: I think its normal to lose a bit of appetite at this time!


----------



## nikki-lou25

oooooooooooh my ticker moved up! EEK ONE MORE BOX!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

nikki-lou25 said:


> oooooooooooh my ticker moved up! EEK ONE MORE BOX!!!!

 yay :happydance::happydance:

Yep I'm feeling big and heavy. I get sooo breathless. And now I can't reach the floor anymore - I seem to drop EVERYTHING :growlmad::dohh::haha:


----------



## mummyclo

I just want to be able to go up stairs without loosing my breath etc.
Feel rubbish, im not good when i don't sleep.
Hope eveyone is ok today 
:hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm chasing my HIP - the phone is ringing!!! I feel sick!! I'm such a wimp these days! :dohh:


----------



## lozzy21

Nikki i feel like a beached wale, its an effort to get of the sofa.


----------



## - Butterfly -

FOBBED OFF. It's not showing on their system. It means one of two things - either the processing team hasn't keyed it on yet OR it's been lost. He said until it has been outstanding 6 weeks he is not allowed to put a trace on it.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Thats what I was told on Friday hun, its so annoyin when you're left wondering "well do you have the form or not?" 

I hope its sorted ASAP hun!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Thats great news nikki :yipee:

Sorry they are being pain in the but for you butterfly,hope they get it sorted SOON!!

Well ive had a rush of energy the past few days and have been out walking and doing loads round the house! It feels great to get stuff done and not feel tired! Maybe you will all get it too, hoping it asts but if i remeber from jake it only lasted to about 36 weeks :growlmad: oh well lol


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh wish i had some energy! I feel really rubbish today like i have a hangover! :(
Im starting to get really worried about how close its getting now too! :help:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I've sat on my arse all morning so far :blush:


----------



## ducky1502

Afternoon :)

Just having some lunch at work so thought I'd catch up!

I can't believe what a pain these grants can be, not good at all.

I'm losing interest in food a bit now, but if I don't eat properly I feel really ill so I have to force myself.

I think I'm really feeling my iron being borderline anaemic! i've started taking pregnacare again though, do you think that will help?! :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

I have only been to do a bit of food shopping and put some washing on :(


----------



## - Butterfly -

ducky1502 said:


> Afternoon :)
> 
> Just having some lunch at work so thought I'd catch up!
> 
> I can't believe what a pain these grants can be, not good at all.
> 
> I'm losing interest in food a bit now, but if I don't eat properly I feel really ill so I have to force myself.
> 
> I think I'm really feeling my iron being borderline anaemic! i've started taking pregnacare again though, do you think that will help?! :shrug:

 Yeah it should help hun. I've not stopped taking mine. I take it everynight with a glass of milk. I also take a seperate Omega 3 fish oil capsule. :hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

The midwife told me to change my diet and make it more iron rich, so to try and avoid iron tablets. I REALLY don't want to take them. But thought that maybe pregnacare would do the same job?! I stopped taking my prenatals very early on due to serious morning sickness and never started again. But as baby is getting bigger and taking more of my energy I feel like I should start taking them again. I just hope it works because I don't want to take iron tablets and end up all constipated :(


----------



## nikki-lou25

Spatone is great Zoe if you think you're heading towards being anemic, you just put it in orange juice (or vit c rich juice). Pregnacare has 150% of your RDA so thats gotta be good. If you take it with Vit C and avoid caffine (I have fresh OJ) you absorb it better.


----------



## mummyclo

I also heard spatone is good, my mum is anemic because she is a veggie and she has that in juice in the morning.
x


----------



## Nessicle

Hi m'lovelies

I haven't read back all the posts from yesterday....no excuse other than I just can't be bothered lol so hope I didnt miss anything much? I'm just too exhausted to do anything right now, work is really killing me and just had to go in to town and get OH a birthday pressie and it's killed it, terrible backache and painful braxton hicks while walking it's taken me an hour and half to walk the 5 mins to Boots and back as I had to stop off in a cafe and sit down (therefore had to buy something to eat lol).....don't know how I'm going to cope another 4 weeks :cry: 

Sorry for the whinge!

How is everyone today?

I had my hair done finally yesterday and had a 50% off voucher so had it done for £17.50! looks soooo much better though the girl that did it didnt do a brilliant job as you can see the steps where she's put the highlights but for £17 I couldnt really say much and you can't tell when it's down - will see me through to after Ava is born any how! 

xx


----------



## xkirstyx

im so tired so far iv been dragged out a walk then to burger king for lunch, jack is in his cot sleeping so thinking of going to bed aswell!

nikki glad u got the grant sorted and yeah iv feeling really heavy aswell im scared im gonna have another big baby! jack was 9lbs! 

i really need to phone and chase up my hip grant! and need to try see mw on thurs and get her to sign sure start so i can send that off! argh wish time would slow down a bit!


----------



## Nessicle

no don't say that kirsty lol!! If time slows down I'm stuck at work for longer :haha: 

I feel heavy too I can barely walk around without major backache and bump ache! getting pressure in my bum too and shooting pains up the front of my bump :( x


----------



## Nut_Shake

News on the outcome of my midwife appointment today has been updated in 3rd tri... ;)


----------



## ducky1502

Thanks for the advice girls, will give pregnacare a go, if my iron levels are still low I will try spatone. 

Awww ness it's horrible when you're struggling. I'm starting to struggle more and more now. Hoovering takes it out of me and then I end up not being able to do anything else! Or just walking round the supermarket, I walk in fine and walk out a waddling mess lol. I hate it when he decides to stretch out and decides he wants to play in my ribs because I can never get comfy when he does that.


----------



## nikki-lou25

*runs off to read Nats update*

Is anyone else gonna try perenial massage? I didnt tear with Aimee but had a deep "graze" and I reaaaaaaally wanna avoid stitches. I dont think I can reach but hubby isnt in love with doin it for me :blush:


----------



## ducky1502

Nut_Shake said:


> News on the outcome of my midwife appointment today has been updated in 3rd tri... ;)

Yay :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Soooooooooooooooo happy for you hun! You must be so chuffed. How does it feel knowing that you will be given an exact date you're having your babies? You'll probably be one of the first too. End of november certainly seems A LOT sooner than dec 17th!


----------



## ducky1502

nikki-lou25 said:


> *runs off to read Nats update*
> 
> Is anyone else gonna try perenial massage? I didnt tear with Aimee but had a deep "graze" and I reaaaaaaally wanna avoid stitches. I dont think I can reach but hubby isnt in love with doin it for me :blush:

I plan on giving it a go, no harm in trying. Will probably start around 35/36wks with some natural organic oil. OH has offered to help lol, but to be honest I don't think I'll have a problem doing it myself.


----------



## Nut_Shake

I'm so happy i just want to cry my eyes out!!!!!!!!

Thank you thank you thank you to all of you in here for all of your support throughout all my freak outs on this subject xxxxxxxxx

Can you believe how soon it is!! I'm SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> I just want to be able to go up stairs without loosing my breath etc.
> Feel rubbish, im not good when i don't sleep.
> Hope eveyone is ok today
> :hugs:

Aw hunny :hug:



- Butterfly - said:


> FOBBED OFF. It's not showing on their system. It means one of two things - either the processing team hasn't keyed it on yet OR it's been lost. He said until it has been outstanding 6 weeks he is not allowed to put a trace on it.

Bah! these systems can be rubbish cant they 


ducky1502 said:


> Afternoon :)
> 
> Just having some lunch at work so thought I'd catch up!
> 
> I can't believe what a pain these grants can be, not good at all.
> 
> I'm losing interest in food a bit now, but if I don't eat properly I feel really ill so I have to force myself.
> 
> I think I'm really feeling my iron being borderline anaemic! i've started taking pregnacare again though, do you think that will help?! :shrug:




nikki-lou25 said:


> Spatone is great Zoe if you think you're heading towards being anemic, you just put it in orange juice (or vit c rich juice). Pregnacare has 150% of your RDA so thats gotta be good. If you take it with Vit C and avoid caffine (I have fresh OJ) you absorb it better.

I have just come home to a letter from the midwife telling me I am anaemic and to make an appt with the Dr. I really really do NOT want iron tablets but im already re-taking my sanatogen pregnancy vits. And apart from Saturday I have been really good for a couple of weeks with them. Hmmmm will ask Dr if I can do this spatone thing - we nearly always have fresh orange juice in the house to take it with. I have just had a cheese sarnie with watercress for lunch - I know the watercress is full of iron -id better google and see what else is. 



Nessicle said:


> Hi m'lovelies
> 
> I haven't read back all the posts from yesterday....no excuse other than I just can't be bothered lol so hope I didnt miss anything much? I'm just too exhausted to do anything right now, work is really killing me and just had to go in to town and get OH a birthday pressie and it's killed it, terrible backache and painful braxton hicks while walking it's taken me an hour and half to walk the 5 mins to Boots and back as I had to stop off in a cafe and sit down (therefore had to buy something to eat lol).....don't know how I'm going to cope another 4 weeks :cry:
> 
> Sorry for the whinge!
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> I had my hair done finally yesterday and had a 50% off voucher so had it done for £17.50! looks soooo much better though the girl that did it didnt do a brilliant job as you can see the steps where she's put the highlights but for £17 I couldnt really say much and you can't tell when it's down - will see me through to after Ava is born any how!
> 
> xx

Hello hon was wondering where you were - really feel for you xx but glad you got your hair done. I REALLY need mine cutting now -its supposed to be a pixxie cut but is looking more like a gnome at the momet 


ducky1502 said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> News on the outcome of my midwife appointment today has been updated in 3rd tri... ;)
> 
> Yay :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Soooooooooooooooo happy for you hun! You must be so chuffed. How does it feel knowing that you will be given an exact date you're having your babies? You'll probably be one of the first too. End of november certainly seems A LOT sooner than dec 17th!Click to expand...

Havent read the thread yet Nat but im assuming from this it went really well! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance: great news.

Well girls im home and in bed. Made it till lunchtime but even the chocolateiest muffin in the world couldnt give me energy for long. So I took a half day. I popped into my sister's and stayed for a while but I started to get even more tired and achey

Got home to a letter telling me I was anaemic - hence needing the watercress. In a way its good- I was wondering about tiredness and a bit of dizzyness ive been having and this would explain it but oh I have such constipation issues now I dont want iron tablets to make it worse!! 

Will pop into Dr on Wednesday to see them and pick up Matb1 form which MW forgot to sign previously. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

mummyclo - I know exactly how you feel, sometimes i get out of breath just walking to the toilet, its awful. Remember, only a few more weeks to go!! xx

Mizze - at least they've diagnosed that you're anaemic and they can give you what you need to give you some energy! You've also just reminded me that i have muffins in my cupboard, off to stuff my face with one! xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Just got back from doing the big food shop, it took me 2 hours!!! The lady behind the till asked me where my baby was!! I was like what do you mean and realised she was looking at the huge box of number 2 pampers i had bought and she said is ur baby at home or still in ur belly!!! What the hell, freak lol, you can see im heavily pregnant and 8 months gone now! If i had had the baby i certainly wouldnt look like this!! Grrr :haha:


----------



## Mizze

Ah muffins - one of life's pleasures. And yes - If I am low on iron at least I know it now. 

My ankle aches! :(

Mizze


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: kerrie!


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> Just got back from doing the big food shop, it took me 2 hours!!! The lady behind the till asked me where my baby was!! I was like what do you mean and realised she was looking at the huge box of number 2 pampers i had bought and *she said is ur baby at home or still in ur belly!!!* What the hell, freak lol, you can see im heavily pregnant and 8 months gone now! If i had had the baby i certainly wouldnt look like this!! Grrr :haha:

????????????????????? :wacko::wacko:

Arent people strange! 

Mizze


----------



## WILSMUM

nikki-lou25 said:


> I'm pissed off at bein fobbed off butterfly
> 
> and as I typed that they phoned me lol! They've reconsidered it already so I'm presuming system is back up? I've been awarded it this time n will have the money by the end of the week! THANK GOD!

Thats great Nikki! Weird about mine being done on Fri unless they did it just before the ctc system crashed! 



- Butterfly - said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> oooooooooooh my ticker moved up! EEK ONE MORE BOX!!!!
> 
> yay :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yep I'm feeling big and heavy. I get sooo breathless. And now I can't reach the floor anymore - I seem to drop EVERYTHING :growlmad::dohh::haha:Click to expand...

I think someone is moving the floor and my feet further and further away from my hands!!!!



mummyclo said:


> I just want to be able to go up stairs without loosing my breath etc.
> Feel rubbish, im not good when i don't sleep.
> Hope eveyone is ok today
> :hugs:

Stairs aren;t too bad luckily cause we have enough of themin our house what with it being a town house!! My issue is hills! and they're are an awful lot of those in Cumbria!!! Our house is halfway up one and DS's school is at the top of another - been to school and back 3 times today already and still have 1 more journey to go, parents evening tonight!!! And my hip/leg has started hurting again! Its fine in the morning but then gradually starts hurting more and more as the day goes on!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

ok well I've been to my dads for lunch which was nice. I then did food shopping - god I really hate it now!! Especially putting it all away. Have managed to put a load of washing in the machine too.

I really need to vacuum !!


----------



## xkirstyx

wooooooooo not read thread yet nat but im soooooo happy for you :D xxxxx


----------



## mummyclo

Yum Chilli smells good! :munch:


----------



## WILSMUM

Yay Nat! So glad it went well!
I've got my appointment with the consultant 2 weeks today to discuss my birthing options ! If they don't let me have a c-section then we could both be giving birth on the same day seeing as my EDD is 28th Nov!!!

Bloody DH just come in stating is bloomin hot in here and opened the balcony door up wide! Brrrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

I got a sudden burst of energy after work so did a little food shopping, sorted out the recycling, hoovered and put away the clean dishes.... I'm too scared to sit down because I'll just crash lol.


----------



## cho

Hi girls, well did some shopping this morning, all baby stuff and christmas is finito!
had a nice day but think i may have over done it!
Nutshake really pleased you were able to get your c-section must be weird knowing which day you will have your little bubbas.
I am exhausted, im so uncomfy all the time now and especially after dinner so have bought some peppermint tea hopefully that will help my food settle a bit.
Hope everyone is ok, i have read over posts but have forgot now :) lol x


----------



## Kerrieann

ooh what did you buy charlotte? im gunna do some xmas shopping too this week i think! I always regret doing it so early, as i end up seeing better stuff later or just buying more, but have an excuse not to do any of that this time...hopefully lol :haha:


----------



## louise1302

hi ladies my friend just told me about this site

https://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html#Measurement_Standards

you can put in the babies measurments from your scans and it tells you the gestation for that size if you get me, so from this you can work out if baby is big/small or on target. i dunno how accurate it is but for me it wasnt far out except for the head :haha: im having an alien

the ac(abdomen) was measuring slightly behind, i was 21.3 weeks at the scan and it came up 20.6
the fl was the same at 20.6
but the hc was ahead at 22.6 weeks

i wonder with the other 2 coming up slightly behind i might go overdue

it kind of ties in with my mw appt today though she said im measuring a week behind on my fundal height, the good news though is my bp has come down some 

bit of a scary time though when she couldnt find his hb and started asking questions about movement, she got it in the end but it took her 20 mins


----------



## mummyclo

My HC was ahead too, by a few days. Everything else was spot on! :)


----------



## Mizze

louise1302 said:


> hi ladies my friend just told me about this site
> 
> https://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html#Measurement_Standards
> 
> you can put in the babies measurments from your scans and it tells you the gestation for that size if you get me, so from this you can work out if baby is big/small or on target. i dunno how accurate it is but for me it wasnt far out except for the head :haha: im having an alien
> 
> the ac(abdomen) was measuring slightly behind, i was 21.3 weeks at the scan and it came up 20.6
> the fl was the same at 20.6
> but the hc was ahead at 22.6 weeks
> 
> i wonder with the other 2 coming up slightly behind i might go overdue
> 
> it kind of ties in with my mw appt today though she said im measuring a week behind on my fundal height, the good news though is my bp has come down some
> 
> bit of a scary time though when she couldnt find his hb and started asking questions about movement, she got it in the end but it took her 20 mins

Interesting I will take a look at the site with my notes.

So glad she found the HB in the end. They know how to frighten us silly these babies dont they!! :hugs: Good news on the bp front too Louise.

I have been looking at my blood test results on the internet - It looks as though all the meaurements for Iron (haemaglobin) are below normal levels. Also looked into side effects of anaemia in pregnancy- EEEEk!!! not doing that again. Must eat iron rich foods - the thing is I already am in most cases. Maybe I need to up my red meat intake and definatley my green veg intake but apart from that my diet is pretty good iron wise. Since calcium can inhibit the intake im wondering if my milk obsession needs to be brought back under control and I need to start drinking vit c drinks again - had stopped drinking Orange juice because it made the heartburn so much worse. Grin and bear it time I think. :thumbup:

I was to have cooked a chicken dinner tonight but I have woken from my nap feeling even more tired and achey than before so I think perhaps not - chicken dinner will have to wait until tomorrow. 

Baby has been v active all afternoon though so no worries on the fall! 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

I found thay site just after my 20wk scan. Bubs was nearly two wks ahead on every measurement. Although a couple were different to what the sonographer wrote down so i dunno which is right.


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> ooh what did you buy charlotte? im gunna do some xmas shopping too this week i think! I always regret doing it so early, as i end up seeing better stuff later or just buying more, but have an excuse not to do any of that this time...hopefully lol :haha:

erm got Bradley some more winter clothes in next, and some in debenhams, i got myself a few bits, top, slippers, more pjs ect lol.
We got last baby bits like bottle warmer, a couple more cellular blankets, then a got a couple gift cards for people. Got a present from Bradley for dylan which he picked, and we got some trains for a pressie from Dylan for Bradley for when were at the hospital and a Worlds best big brother t-shirt from mothercare.
Got Bradleys main present which was another thomas track hes obsessed which was reduced from 100 to 50 :happydance: he got himself more track today too with his pocketmoney bless him, he has loads of thomas track but is the only thing he plays with
got a few more bits and bobs but cant remember lol
We got Bradley quite a few bits in argos the otherday too, as we had changed up 100 in a giftcard for him and the toys went 3 for2 so we got lego another thomas track, moonsand construction ect ooh i got Bradley some baking bits today too, for when were doing cakes ect, just got to get him stocking fillers and he is done!! I have just hada kfc and feel so bloated, im going to start my RLT tonight once i have got through this peppermint :sick:


----------



## wishingforbub

Nat haven't seen your thread yet, but seems as though it went really well, very pleased for you! :)
I have been really busy today, went to yoga then went out for a late lunch of yummy spinach and pumpkin salad, then walked around the mall for a while and 6 hours later I am home :) I miss my DH though... he will only be home on saturday night :(
Mizze.. see that you are anaemic ( spelling) at least now you can take extra iron and alter your diet to make it better. 
xx
hope you ladies all have had a lovely day.


----------



## Mizze

Charlotte, I quite like peppermint tea but the quality of them does vary! I picked up some RLT from my sister's today. Its a bit early for me to start it but at least I have some. 

Wishing, the spinach & pumpkin salad sounds LOVELY!! I have a pumpkin here which im intending to roast.

Aw it must be hard without your DH, Saturday will be here soon. :kiss::hugs:

Mizze x


----------



## mrsbling

vicky84 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just an update on Emily, shes doing REALLY well. shes on 9ml of milk an hour, no fluid drip in her at all any more as shes on full milk feeds. She is being weaned off the cpap, she only has it low when she gets tired but they're trying to get her off it completely now as she is much better off it than on it!
> Stil have a bit of a way to go but everything is going good in the right direction, we let her have a go at feeding tonight, shes still a bit tiny though but we'll keep trying now. its great now we've had cuddles and kisses :D

Thats great news :) x 



mummyclo said:


> I just want to be able to go up stairs without loosing my breath etc.
> Feel rubbish, im not good when i don't sleep.
> Hope eveyone is ok today
> :hugs:

I know its turning in to quite hard work now isnt it!



ducky1502 said:


> The midwife told me to change my diet and make it more iron rich, so to try and avoid iron tablets. I REALLY don't want to take them. But thought that maybe pregnacare would do the same job?! I stopped taking my prenatals very early on due to serious morning sickness and never started again. But as baby is getting bigger and taking more of my energy I feel like I should start taking them again. I just hope it works because I don't want to take iron tablets and end up all constipated :(

I have to take 2 pregnancare a day with OJ, but have to eat loads of fruit and veg to make sure everything else keeps functioning properly :blush:



Nut_Shake said:


> I'm so happy i just want to cry my eyes out!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you to all of you in here for all of your support throughout all my freak outs on this subject xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Can you believe how soon it is!! I'm SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!

I bet you are delighted :) and its a weight off your shoulders.



c.holdway said:


> Hi girls, well did some shopping this morning, all baby stuff and christmas is finito!
> had a nice day but think i may have over done it!
> Nutshake really pleased you were able to get your c-section must be weird knowing which day you will have your little bubbas.
> I am exhausted, im so uncomfy all the time now and especially after dinner so have bought some peppermint tea hopefully that will help my food settle a bit.
> Hope everyone is ok, i have read over posts but have forgot now :) lol x


OMG you are soooo organised :thumbup:
I still need to get a few Christmas presents (I generally order them online anyway so its no trouble really:) ) and some slippers for my hospital bag, then a mattress for the Cot bed which is being fitted next week (although theres no rush because she will be in her moses basket for the first 6 weeks or so). :winkwink:


----------



## mrsbling

:happydance: Hooray I am finishing work in 14 days :wohoo:

Can't wait now, as I am getting hardly any sleep at night, so 9 hours at work every day is really wearing me out........ the aching hips are keeping me awake - and every time I turn over I get little aches and pains!!!! It will all be worth it though ;)


----------



## cho

night girls, im exhausted hope evryone sleeps better inc me ! x


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> ooh what did you buy charlotte? im gunna do some xmas shopping too this week i think! I always regret doing it so early, as i end up seeing better stuff later or just buying more, but have an excuse not to do any of that this time...hopefully lol :haha:
> 
> erm got Bradley some more winter clothes in next, and some in debenhams, i got myself a few bits, top, slippers, more pjs ect lol.
> We got last baby bits like bottle warmer, a couple more cellular blankets, then a got a couple gift cards for people. Got a present from Bradley for dylan which he picked, and we got some trains for a pressie from Dylan for Bradley for when were at the hospital and a Worlds best big brother t-shirt from mothercare.
> Got Bradleys main present which was another thomas track hes obsessed which was reduced from 100 to 50 :happydance: he got himself more track today too with his pocketmoney bless him, he has loads of thomas track but is the only thing he plays with
> got a few more bits and bobs but cant remember lol
> We got Bradley quite a few bits in argos the otherday too, as we had changed up 100 in a giftcard for him and the toys went 3 for2 so we got lego another thomas track, moonsand construction ect ooh i got Bradley some baking bits today too, for when were doing cakes ect, just got to get him stocking fillers and he is done!! I have just hada kfc and feel so bloated, im going to start my RLT tonight once i have got through this peppermint :sick:Click to expand...

I have the old tomy train track of which they did a special edition Thomas the Thank engine and I still get more track for it when I can find it! Nothing wrong with Thomas :D


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> night girls, im exhausted hope evryone sleeps better inc me ! x

Night hope you have a better night x


----------



## lozzy21

Yey one more shift down 4 more to go.

Eastenders had me crying at work, so unprofesional.

Nat i havent read the thread but nice one!


----------



## louise1302

sorry i know im on number 5 but ive ner had it

what is raspberry leaf tea is it just that a teabag? what does it do? and where can i get it lol


----------



## louise1302

archie loves thomas the tank, ive started on his borthday(albeit a bit early) and have started collecting the take along(take n play) sets but bloodyhell they can be expensive i spent 60 pound on 12 trains this week although i got the starter track sets from tj hughes at half price


----------



## lozzy21

Mil paid for my pram today.

Louise from what i know its a herbal tea that helps strengthen your womb so you have a shorted 2nd stage and your push's are more effective


----------



## Xaviersmom

I couldn't figure out how to upload a pic.. don't ask me...Just one of those days I guess.. But I changed my profile/avatar to a pic of me, DS and my mom at my baby shower Saturday. I'm sitting so I look waaaay bigger than I am.. I think :) If someone else from the shower posts a better pic, I will put it up.

I'm not much of a camera person, so I have avoided putting a bump pic up.


LO has been wild the last couple days. Nothing really new, but now it's her butt under my right ribcage and her feet coming out the left side of my bump. Stretches, I guess. I had to explain to DH about fetal hiccups last night, lol. He didn't realize babies can get hiccups in utero..


----------



## calliebaby

Xaviersmom said:


> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is having a fabulous day!!! I am off to my baby shower:happydance: Talk to you all later.:hugs:
> 
> Callie how was it?!? Mine was today too! All kinds of adorable clothes and some other great stuff. A lot of good friends and some yummy food.. I'm sooo tired now.Click to expand...

 The shower was pretty good. Although Most people didn't get me anything off of my registry. I ended up with way too many 6 month clothes. Cute, but not very practical. Hubby and I returned the stuff we didn't want and got it put on a gift card. We are going to buy our travel system with the money. I also need to get the changing pad, a bath tub, thermometer and all those "little things" that kind of add up.
I had my 32 week appointment today and was told that the baby is head down.:happydance: I think he has pretty much been that way since 20 weeks. She even pointed out where all his little parts were.:cloud9: I also scheduled the rest of my appointments. When I got home, I even researched and found a great pediatrician. Birthing classes start next monday. This is getting all too real. I am so excited though.


----------



## Xaviersmom

calliebaby said:


> The shower was pretty good. Although Most people didn't get me anything off of my registry. I ended up with way too many 6 month clothes. Cute, but not very practical. Hubby and I returned the stuff we didn't want and got it put on a gift card. We are going to buy our travel system with the money. I also need to get the changing pad, a bath tub, thermometer and all those "little things" that kind of add up.
> I had my 32 week appointment today and was told that the baby is head down.:happydance: I think he has pretty much been that way since 20 weeks. She even pointed out where all his little parts were.:cloud9: I also scheduled the rest of my appointments. When I got home, I even researched and found a great pediatrician. Birthing classes start next monday. This is getting all too real. I am so excited though.

I had a similar issue with my shower. Multiple cute outfits. nothing practical for a VT winter tho. Luckily, we got gift cards and cash from a couple out of town relatives and I am headed shopping for more practical stuff. I'm going to need the stuff I got, so I didn't bother returning anything.

I also noticed a few important things like crib sheets and warm blankets were nowhere to be seen. I know, I know.. little girl outfits are waaay more fun to buy.. but really.. I know I shouldn't complain b/c people are getting me free stuff.. but the registry is there for a reason.

DS's Pediatrician isn't taking new patients, but she is taking LO b/c she is DS's dr. I had that handled early on :)

Callie have you ever witnessed a birth? If you have, you'll find the first class or two amusing :)


----------



## cho

louise1302 said:


> archie loves thomas the tank, ive started on his borthday(albeit a bit early) and have started collecting the take along(take n play) sets but bloodyhell they can be expensive i spent 60 pound on 12 trains this week although i got the starter track sets from tj hughes at half price

these are the ones we have for Bradley, he has the trackmaster too, but we wanted to build on the take along as he always plays with thatg one, in toys r us the trains are half price at mo and loads of tracks are tooo, we got his half price and we bought him another the other day which was half price.
Have you seen the xmas set its sooo cute but its trackmaster i think :(


----------



## spencerbear

Nat, Great news about your section. Bet thats a relief now x

I had pyshio at long last yesterday, got my fembrace and was given a gant tubigrip to use at night.......im in more pain this morning than i was before and got less sleep, so really not sre that helped. Also have you ever tried climbing into a tubigrip :haha::haha: it took me nearly 30 mins to wriggle into it!!!!!

She also gave me a walking stick to use and crutches in case the stick doesnt help.....needless to say i didnt manage to clear the garden.

Oh and i was 30 weeks yesterday, how did that happen??? Starting to sink in now that really soon baby will be here :wacko:


----------



## Pixxie

MIL bought us some bedding, towels, bibs and a £50 giftcard yesterday woop :dance: She's throwing a shower on the 23rd I think and I'm hoping I don't get any clothes... I have baby clothes coming out of my ears! 

I've lost my list of stuff we need for the baby too :dohh: I think all we need now though is the cot, bath set and monitor. Oh and someone to put the wallpaper up in the nursery, OH pretended he's better at wallpapering than he really is :haha: xxx


----------



## spencerbear

Pixxie said:


> MIL bought us some bedding, towels, bibs and a £50 giftcard yesterday woop :dance: She's throwing a shower on the 23rd I think and I'm hoping I don't get any clothes... I have baby clothes coming out of my ears!
> 
> I've lost my list of stuff we need for the baby too :dohh: I think all we need now though is the cot, bath set and monitor. Oh and someone to put the wallpaper up in the nursery, OH pretended he's better at wallpapering than he really is :haha: xxx

:haha:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies! I want a baby shower too !!!! but I live so far from all my friends and family , hopefully my I can have something with my new friends .. is it wrong to throw your own baby shower?- i just always wanted one LOL
Last night I was woken up by terrible heartburn, the gaviscon helped though and now it seems to be back :(


----------



## WILSMUM

William has some Thomas Trains and Track - not sure what it is mind cause his Dad bought it for him and its actually in one of those tesco hessian bags for life in a cupboard! But he usually takes it with him when his Dad comes up to see him for a weekend and they stay in a hotel in town!
He'll be 6 on April though (have no idea how that happened mind!) so is probably a bit old for it and we bought him an actual proper electric train set for his birthday last year! He is train mad and is forever going through the Horby catalogue telling us what he wants to go on his set, usually portaloos and bins!?!?!

Got a letter this morning telling me I've been awarded £500 Sure Start Grant and the reason for that is because £500 is the maximum they can give for each baby!! And it'll be in my account tomorrow!! WooHoo!! Internet Xmas shopping here I come!!!! And I can get a mattress for my cotbed which I really wasn't expecting to be able to get until I actually needed it, so that'll be a weight off knowing we have all the big things we need for baby indefinately! I still have DS's highchair and Quinny Zapp so can reuse them for this baby when needed!
Also means I can get DS a new winter coat - last years still fits but hes been wearign it up the allotment so its caked in mud now! Good timing really cause its bloomin freezing this morning!!


Oh and when I was speaking to MIL at the wkend she said to me, so yr not at the get this thing out of me now stage yet then, to which i said no, and she was like oh well u'll soon been there, but knowing its yr last I guess you can relax and enjoy it, thats what I was like with mine cause I knew I'd never have to go through this ever again! 
I thought it was a bit of a weird thing to say and a bit off too tbh cause I actually love being pregnant and I'm actually quite sad that i won;t be doing this again! I know a lot of people struggle and have a hard time during pregnancy but my body actaully copes with it pretty well and in my opinion being pregnant and cooking this baby is the easy bit - the fun and hard work starts once its been born!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

What is everyone doing about a mattress? I know that sprung ones are best, especially for a cotbed. My friend spent £150 on hers and another has spent nearly £300!!! Is it something that I should be spending all that money on or will a cheaper one be ok?! :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> What is everyone doing about a mattress? I know that sprung ones are best, especially for a cotbed. My friend spent £150 on hers and another has spent nearly £300!!! Is it something that I should be spending all that money on or will a cheaper one be ok?! :shrug:

I got one off ebay for £20 hun brand new!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hello bootiful ladies!!

Thanks you all for your lovely words! I am so relieved i can't begin to tell you.

Spencerbear - WTH is a tuibgrip?! And why do you need crutches and stuff?? Sorry ive obviously missed some important info!

I'm so jealous you guys have so much stuff! I still have NOTHING!! But i have my baby shower this sunday so cant wait to see what little goodies i get :) I suppose if people get me stuff i wont use i can just go and change it?

My kitchen fitters are HERE today!! Happy days! And i ordered these wall stickers for the nursery and they arrived this morning, they are SO CUTE!!

https://www.decowall.co.uk/friends-in-forestbrwall-stickers-268-p.asp

https://www.decowall.co.uk/embossed-glowbrlovely-ducksbrwall-stickers-1036-p.asp


----------



## KellyC75

Just quickly popping in to say 'Hello & Hope everyone is well' :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

hope everyone is well today?

Nat I haven't had chance to look at the c-sec thread yet but from everyone's posts on here I gather you won your battle :haha: fabulous news you must be soo relieved and nice to have an end date in sight for your babies to be here! 

Charlotte - good tip about the peppermind tea I have some in my drawer at work must start drinking some because I'm sooo uncomfortable and bloated and not able to move come late afternoon even though I hardly eat anything! 

Managed to get a bit of better sleep last night - about 2 solid blocks of 2 hours so feel a little brighter today though just lacking motivation hugely!! 

Work is so busy at the moment too :( got so much to do and just cba at all! Roll on 4 weeks! 

Ava is still breech and transverse at the moment - please stay that way darling!!! :haha: Mark keeps telling me I sound like I'm too posh to push lol it's more because I really don't want to go overdue as I'm so unbelievably uncomfortable and sore all the time now. But obviously if she does turn then as long as she gets here safely then that's all that matters to me.

In terms of baby stuff I just need to get a monitor, muslin squares and some little bits for the nursery like some under cot storage baskets and a bin etc. I can go to Wilkinson's when I finish work though for that stuff, nursery is still not completely organised so can do that to keep me busy while I'm waiting for her arrival!


----------



## Nut_Shake

ducky1502 said:


> What is everyone doing about a mattress? I know that sprung ones are best, especially for a cotbed. My friend spent £150 on hers and another has spent nearly £300!!! Is it something that I should be spending all that money on or will a cheaper one be ok?! :shrug:

Hmm, I spent £180 on mine, so kind of in the middle. I think mattresses are really important, but i'm sure you can find cheaper ones than what i picked that are just as good quality. Mine are mamas and papas and because i got mamas and papas cotbeds i just got worried if i picked another mattress it might not fit properly, and i just thought i might as well just buy them from the same place as the cots!

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-sleepluxe-elite-mattress-size-400-cotbed/398200004/type-i/


----------



## Nessicle

I want a baby shower but I don't have that many friends lol and feel cheeky asking people to bring me gifts :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

Those stickers are lovely Nat! 
Hope everyone is good :hugs:
Im still full of cold, coughing really hurts my bump :(


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> What is everyone doing about a mattress? I know that sprung ones are best, especially for a cotbed. My friend spent £150 on hers and another has spent nearly £300!!! Is it something that I should be spending all that money on or will a cheaper one be ok?! :shrug:




Nut_Shake said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> What is everyone doing about a mattress? I know that sprung ones are best, especially for a cotbed. My friend spent £150 on hers and another has spent nearly £300!!! Is it something that I should be spending all that money on or will a cheaper one be ok?! :shrug:
> 
> Hmm, I spent £180 on mine, so kind of in the middle. I think mattresses are really important, but i'm sure you can find cheaper ones than what i picked that are just as good quality. Mine are mamas and papas and because i got mamas and papas cotbeds i just got worried if i picked another mattress it might not fit properly, and i just thought i might as well just buy them from the same place as the cots!
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-sleepluxe-elite-mattress-size-400-cotbed/398200004/type-i/Click to expand...

wowzers £180?! Didnt even spend that on my cot lol :haha: long as you have your cot measurements though it's fine to buy from somewhere else - mine's a specially ventilated one and it's quite firm and got really good reviews so reckon for £20 its an absolute bargain! Plus it can be replaced quite easily as they get bigger for a more expensive one should you really want to but long as it's new and not second hand and gives good support then that's what matters :thumbup:


----------



## Nut_Shake

KellyC75 said:


> Just quickly popping in to say 'Hello & Hope everyone is well' :flower:

:wave: Hello! :hugs:



Nessicle said:


> hope everyone is well today?
> 
> Nat I haven't had chance to look at the c-sec thread yet but from everyone's posts on here I gather you won your battle :haha: fabulous news you must be soo relieved and nice to have an end date in sight for your babies to be here!
> 
> Charlotte - good tip about the peppermind tea I have some in my drawer at work must start drinking some because I'm sooo uncomfortable and bloated and not able to move come late afternoon even though I hardly eat anything!
> 
> Managed to get a bit of better sleep last night - about 2 solid blocks of 2 hours so feel a little brighter today though just lacking motivation hugely!!
> 
> Work is so busy at the moment too :( got so much to do and just cba at all! Roll on 4 weeks!
> 
> Ava is still breech and transverse at the moment - please stay that way darling!!! :haha: Mark keeps telling me I sound like I'm too posh to push lol it's more because I really don't want to go overdue as I'm so unbelievably uncomfortable and sore all the time now. But obviously if she does turn then as long as she gets here safely then that's all that matters to me.
> 
> In terms of baby stuff I just need to get a monitor, muslin squares and some little bits for the nursery like some under cot storage baskets and a bin etc. I can go to Wilkinson's when I finish work though for that stuff, nursery is still not completely organised so can do that to keep me busy while I'm waiting for her arrival!

Glad you slept a bit!! Hope little Ava listens to her mummy and stays where she is! But of course, whatever is safe for the 2 of you xx

I can't believe how much i still have to get! You guys are scaring me cos you're all near enough finished!! I'll just wait and see what i get at my shower this sunday i suppose :)


----------



## louise1302

lozzy21 said:


> Mil paid for my pram today.
> 
> Louise from what i know its a herbal tea that helps strengthen your womb so you have a shorted 2nd stage and your push's are more effective


holy crap id better not then, my labours are shorter than an hour and the last 2 ive only had to push twice, if i drink that theyll fall out

i finish work a week on friday and i cant wait 

feeling really sick today literally from nowhere and ive got to go back to the midwife, because of all the faffing about trying to get babys hb yesterday i forgot to ask for my mat b1 which i need to give in at work grrrrr


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nessicle said:


> I want a baby shower but I don't have that many friends lol and feel cheeky asking people to bring me gifts :haha:

I don't have many friends, lol!! My hubby has a lot of girl friends though who have been invited and my mum has invited all her friends, lol!!!!! Its funny because they all kept asking if i was having a baby shower, it wasnt even my idea!! I'm sure it will be lovely though, and my mum actually said that they dont need to buy gifts, it will just be a nice get together for the ladies before i have the babies because once they are here i wont be going anywhere for a while :haha:



mummyclo said:


> Those stickers are lovely Nat!
> Hope everyone is good :hugs:
> Im still full of cold, coughing really hurts my bump :(

Oh poo, everyone i know is ill at the moment, i blame the freak weather. Feel better soon xx


----------



## WILSMUM

ducky1502 said:


> What is everyone doing about a mattress? I know that sprung ones are best, especially for a cotbed. My friend spent £150 on hers and another has spent nearly £300!!! Is it something that I should be spending all that money on or will a cheaper one be ok?! :shrug:

I've seen one on Kiddicare for £50 that I think I'm gonna get, I had a mamas and papas one for Wil but can't remember which one it is and can't get to it in the garage to see if it says on it! 

Well I just went upstairs to open the window in DS's bedroom (his bedroom is in the loft so gets really hot up there if the suns out!) and ended up being up there for about an hr tidying up!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

ducky1502 said:


> What is everyone doing about a mattress? I know that sprung ones are best, especially for a cotbed. My friend spent £150 on hers and another has spent nearly £300!!! Is it something that I should be spending all that money on or will a cheaper one be ok?! :shrug:

Spring ones are best yeah and i got mine half price in babies r us for £65, it was £130.00 x



KellyC75 said:


> Just quickly popping in to say 'Hello & Hope everyone is well' :flower:

Hope ur ok kelly, havnt heard much from you lately :flower:



mummyclo said:


> Those stickers are lovely Nat!
> Hope everyone is good :hugs:
> Im still full of cold, coughing really hurts my bump :(

Hope you feel better soon chloe :hugs:

Morning ladies, hope everyones ok, me and jake slept in untill 10!!! Cant believe it, i dot feel any better for it though really :haha: 
We have everything we need for baby now except a cot mobile and spare cotbed sheets! Wish someone would throw me a baby shower though :cry:


----------



## cho

ness last night i slept loads, so well, i have been waking up in the night every night wide awake and feeling more exhausted when i get up then wen i went to bed, im sure i slept better because of the tea last night, i wasnt bloated or anything i cant believe i didnt have these earlier !
wow kerrie how lucky are you with Jake sleeping Bradley gets up at half 5 every morning and sometimes still wakes in thne night!


----------



## - Butterfly -

louise1302 said:


> hi ladies my friend just told me about this site
> 
> https://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html#Measurement_Standards
> 
> you can put in the babies measurments from your scans and it tells you the gestation for that size if you get me, so from this you can work out if baby is big/small or on target. i dunno how accurate it is but for me it wasnt far out except for the head :haha: im having an alien
> 
> the ac(abdomen) was measuring slightly behind, i was 21.3 weeks at the scan and it came up 20.6
> the fl was the same at 20.6
> but the hc was ahead at 22.6 weeks
> 
> i wonder with the other 2 coming up slightly behind i might go overdue
> 
> it kind of ties in with my mw appt today though she said im measuring a week behind on my fundal height, the good news though is my bp has come down some
> 
> bit of a scary time though when she couldnt find his hb and started asking questions about movement, she got it in the end but it took her 20 mins

ohh naughty baby hiding from the doppler! Thanks for the link hun - will have a look in a minute. :thumbup:



calliebaby said:


> Xaviersmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is having a fabulous day!!! I am off to my baby shower:happydance: Talk to you all later.:hugs:
> 
> Callie how was it?!? Mine was today too! All kinds of adorable clothes and some other great stuff. A lot of good friends and some yummy food.. I'm sooo tired now.Click to expand...
> 
> The shower was pretty good. Although Most people didn't get me anything off of my registry. I ended up with way too many 6 month clothes. Cute, but not very practical. Hubby and I returned the stuff we didn't want and got it put on a gift card. We are going to buy our travel system with the money. I also need to get the changing pad, a bath tub, thermometer and all those "little things" that kind of add up.
> I had my 32 week appointment today and was told that the baby is head down.:happydance: I think he has pretty much been that way since 20 weeks. She even pointed out where all his little parts were.:cloud9: I also scheduled the rest of my appointments. When I got home, I even researched and found a great pediatrician. Birthing classes start next monday. This is getting all too real. I am so excited though.Click to expand...

 Aww so exciting for you. Sounds like you got lots of goodies at your shower too - it's not very common in the UK :shrug:



spencerbear said:


> Nat, Great news about your section. Bet thats a relief now x
> 
> I had pyshio at long last yesterday, got my fembrace and was given a gant tubigrip to use at night.......im in more pain this morning than i was before and got less sleep, so really not sre that helped. Also have you ever tried climbing into a tubigrip :haha::haha: it took me nearly 30 mins to wriggle into it!!!!!
> 
> She also gave me a walking stick to use and crutches in case the stick doesnt help.....needless to say i didnt manage to clear the garden.
> 
> Oh and i was 30 weeks yesterday, how did that happen??? Starting to sink in now that really soon baby will be here :wacko:

yay for 30 weeks!! :happydance:



Pixxie said:


> MIL bought us some bedding, towels, bibs and a £50 giftcard yesterday woop :dance: She's throwing a shower on the 23rd I think and I'm hoping I don't get any clothes... I have baby clothes coming out of my ears!
> 
> I've lost my list of stuff we need for the baby too :dohh: I think all we need now though is the cot, bath set and monitor. Oh and someone to put the wallpaper up in the nursery, OH pretended he's better at wallpapering than he really is :haha: xxx

 aww your MIL sounds lovely :hugs:



ducky1502 said:


> What is everyone doing about a mattress? I know that sprung ones are best, especially for a cotbed. My friend spent £150 on hers and another has spent nearly £300!!! Is it something that I should be spending all that money on or will a cheaper one be ok?! :shrug:

 Really don't know hun :shrug: Sorry :flower:



Nut_Shake said:


> Hello bootiful ladies!!
> 
> Thanks you all for your lovely words! I am so relieved i can't begin to tell you.
> 
> Spencerbear - WTH is a tuibgrip?! And why do you need crutches and stuff?? Sorry ive obviously missed some important info!
> 
> I'm so jealous you guys have so much stuff! I still have NOTHING!! But i have my baby shower this sunday so cant wait to see what little goodies i get :) I suppose if people get me stuff i wont use i can just go and change it?
> 
> My kitchen fitters are HERE today!! Happy days! And i ordered these wall stickers for the nursery and they arrived this morning, they are SO CUTE!!
> 
> https://www.decowall.co.uk/friends-in-forestbrwall-stickers-268-p.asp
> 
> https://www.decowall.co.uk/embossed-glowbrlovely-ducksbrwall-stickers-1036-p.asp

 Love the wall stickers hun :thumbup: Hope your kitchen is finished real soon xx



Nessicle said:


> I want a baby shower but I don't have that many friends lol and feel cheeky asking people to bring me gifts :haha:

me too :blush:



mummyclo said:


> Those stickers are lovely Nat!
> Hope everyone is good :hugs:
> Im still full of cold, coughing really hurts my bump :(

 Hope you feel better Chloe. Sneezing really hurts my bump :blush:



louise1302 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Mil paid for my pram today.
> 
> Louise from what i know its a herbal tea that helps strengthen your womb so you have a shorted 2nd stage and your push's are more effective
> 
> 
> holy crap id better not then, my labours are shorter than an hour and the last 2 ive only had to push twice, if i drink that theyll fall out
> 
> i finish work a week on friday and i cant wait
> 
> feeling really sick today literally from nowhere and ive got to go back to the midwife, because of all the faffing about trying to get babys hb yesterday i forgot to ask for my mat b1 which i need to give in at work grrrrrClick to expand...

 :rofl: Hope you feel better soon. I rang up doctors reception and they got one of the doctors to complete my MATB1 - it doesn't have to be the midwife. I didn't need an appointment - it was waiting at the reception for me the same afternoon. :thumbup:


c.holdway said:


> ness last night i slept loads, so well, i have been waking up in the night every night wide awake and feeling more exhausted when i get up then wen i went to bed, im sure i slept better because of the tea last night, i wasnt bloated or anything i cant believe i didnt have these earlier !
> wow kerrie how lucky are you with Jake sleeping Bradley gets up at half 5 every morning and sometimes still wakes in thne night!

 Glad you're all sleeping better - Sadly I'm not :blush:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Crap night sleep from me. Woke up at 2am and still awake at 5am. Rosie was a real fidget bottom. This is the first time this has happened - she has not kept me awake before now! :dohh:

Oh and 30 weeks today for me!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

yay for 30 weeks butterfly!! :yipee:

Charlotte i dont think id cope too well getting up that early every morning!! What time does he go to bed? Jake still sometims wakes 1 or 2 times in night but normally hes actually just talking in his sleep lol and it wakes me or he wants a drink! He goes to bed at 7.30, im making the most of the lay ins as come january he starts mornings at school so ill be getting up early with 2, needing to leave the house by 8.30!


----------



## Xaviersmom

Morning/afternoon ladies!

Anyone else having contractions during the night? The past 3 nights, I have had at least one that was nasty enough to wake me. My lower back is feeling sore today :( I have a chiropractor appointment this morning and I usually get a small back massage before he adjusts me. :happydance:

The shower was a ton of fun, except I am not used to being the one in the spotlight. I am usually the one organizing the party. So for me, it was wierd sitting in front of a room full of women opening presents.


----------



## cho

He goes to bed at 7 he wants to be tucked in all the time and is a nightmare at night i have always had problems with him at night though. used to it now, im going to have to be strict with dylan, no cuddling to sleep!


----------



## Kerrieann

That was one of our major things not to do, made sure we didnt do it after he was a certain age so he didnt get into the habit of it as it can cause problems! The waking for a drink think is abit of a habit though as he doesnt need it but i normally need a wee anyway so i dont mind! Hope we are lucky with this baby too! Jake went all night from about 6 weeks old! That was heaven :cloud9: Ive got a feeing this one will want up all night! :haha:


----------



## cho

omg lucky!
I was very naughty with Bradley he slept in with me as i was on my own then, i used to cuddle him to sleep and feed on every wake!


----------



## Nessicle

Nut_Shake said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Just quickly popping in to say 'Hello & Hope everyone is well' :flower:
> 
> :wave: Hello! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> hope everyone is well today?
> 
> Nat I haven't had chance to look at the c-sec thread yet but from everyone's posts on here I gather you won your battle :haha: fabulous news you must be soo relieved and nice to have an end date in sight for your babies to be here!
> 
> Charlotte - good tip about the peppermind tea I have some in my drawer at work must start drinking some because I'm sooo uncomfortable and bloated and not able to move come late afternoon even though I hardly eat anything!
> 
> Managed to get a bit of better sleep last night - about 2 solid blocks of 2 hours so feel a little brighter today though just lacking motivation hugely!!
> 
> Work is so busy at the moment too :( got so much to do and just cba at all! Roll on 4 weeks!
> 
> Ava is still breech and transverse at the moment - please stay that way darling!!! :haha: Mark keeps telling me I sound like I'm too posh to push lol it's more because I really don't want to go overdue as I'm so unbelievably uncomfortable and sore all the time now. But obviously if she does turn then as long as she gets here safely then that's all that matters to me.
> 
> In terms of baby stuff I just need to get a monitor, muslin squares and some little bits for the nursery like some under cot storage baskets and a bin etc. I can go to Wilkinson's when I finish work though for that stuff, nursery is still not completely organised so can do that to keep me busy while I'm waiting for her arrival!Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you slept a bit!! Hope little Ava listens to her mummy and stays where she is! But of course, whatever is safe for the 2 of you xx
> 
> I can't believe how much i still have to get! You guys are scaring me cos you're all near enough finished!! I'll just wait and see what i get at my shower this sunday i suppose :)Click to expand...

thank you darling! I've no idea what position she's in at the moment but I'm pretty sure she's kicking my bladder and cervix cos I want to pee everytime and she's headbutting and punching my ribs and stomach lol I actually feel a bit sick at the moment but I can put up with that if she doesnt turn ha ha! 

Oh you'll get everything ready in time don't worry doll - definitely wait and see what you get at your baby shower cos you don't want to duplicate anything :) 

I can't see your thread about your c-sec for some reason been searching for it for about 20 minutes and going cross eyed :haha: xxx



Nut_Shake said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I want a baby shower but I don't have that many friends lol and feel cheeky asking people to bring me gifts :haha:
> 
> I don't have many friends, lol!! My hubby has a lot of girl friends though who have been invited and my mum has invited all her friends, lol!!!!! Its funny because they all kept asking if i was having a baby shower, it wasnt even my idea!! I'm sure it will be lovely though, and my mum actually said that they dont need to buy gifts, it will just be a nice get together for the ladies before i have the babies because once they are here i wont be going anywhere for a while :haha:Click to expand...

ha ha ha you'll love it! Can't wait to hear what you get!! :happydance: I'm having a "last supper" with my work colleagues on Thursday 4 November - I'm hoping they'll have done me a collection for mothercare vouchers cos I can get a good monitor from there with the vouchers then....will have to wait and see though I suppose! 



c.holdway said:


> ness last night i slept loads, so well, i have been waking up in the night every night wide awake and feeling more exhausted when i get up then wen i went to bed, im sure i slept better because of the tea last night, i wasnt bloated or anything i cant believe i didnt have these earlier !
> wow kerrie how lucky are you with Jake sleeping Bradley gets up at half 5 every morning and sometimes still wakes in thne night!

That sounds really good then Charlotte I'm going to have to definitely get some down my neck in the afternoons and evenings - how much can you safely drink? I know you have to take care with herbally stuff but assume cos it's a tea it'll be ok?? 

I wake up feeling more exhausted for sure perhaps this will be the answer! x



- Butterfly - said:


> Crap night sleep from me. Woke up at 2am and still awake at 5am. Rosie was a real fidget bottom. This is the first time this has happened - she has not kept me awake before now! :dohh:
> 
> Oh and 30 weeks today for me!! :happydance::happydance:

yay for 30 weeks :happydance: 

sorry you feel rubbish though I must admit Ava doesnt move at all really at night I'm very grateful for that bless her! xx



Xaviersmom said:


> Morning/afternoon ladies!
> 
> Anyone else having contractions during the night? The past 3 nights, I have had at least one that was nasty enough to wake me. My lower back is feeling sore today :( I have a chiropractor appointment this morning and I usually get a small back massage before he adjusts me. :happydance:
> 
> The shower was a ton of fun, except I am not used to being the one in the spotlight. I am usually the one organizing the party. So for me, it was wierd sitting in front of a room full of women opening presents.

Glad your shower went well hun! 

I've been getting tons of braxton hicks on an evening and an afternoon and my back is really hurting too can feel a clicking sensation when I walk it's not painful but I can feel it and it's a bit gross lol x


----------



## cho

i just had the one last night, i know its safe not sure how much you can have but one was enough for me last night to feel comfy :)


----------



## ducky1502

I hate my OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm sat here crying and he's downstairs all fucking moody and hating me because of PAINT! HE was the one who insisted we painted the nursery so we go out to choose some paint and he ends up stressed and taking it out on me! Apparently all I do is say no to everything he says. Then I told him he was being immature in the car and he slammed on his breaks and told me if I said anything else he'd make me get out! It's times like this he is SUCH an arsehole and I wonder why I'm even having a baby with him!!!!!! Today we're seeing a homeopath and going to a breastfeeding class and called it 'a load of crap'! If my car wasn't in the garage being looked at then I'd just bloody go without him. Our ONE day together in 3 weeks and it's completely ruined! 

Rant over lol.


----------



## Nut_Shake

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...p-crapping-my-pants-my-appt-today-update.html

Here Ness! xx


----------



## cho

ahh ducky men cant certainly be inconsiderate, hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## Nut_Shake

ducky1502 said:


> I hate my OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm sat here crying and he's downstairs all fucking moody and hating me because of PAINT! HE was the one who insisted we painted the nursery so we go out to choose some paint and he ends up stressed and taking it out on me! Apparently all I do is say no to everything he says. Then I told him he was being immature in the car and he slammed on his breaks and told me if I said anything else he'd make me get out! It's times like this he is SUCH an arsehole and I wonder why I'm even having a baby with him!!!!!! Today we're seeing a homeopath and going to a breastfeeding class and called it 'a load of crap'! If my car wasn't in the garage being looked at then I'd just bloody go without him. Our ONE day together in 3 weeks and it's completely ruined!
> 
> Rant over lol.

Don't cry :hugs: It's so annoying because it always seems to happen like that, you look forward to one day spent just the 2 of you finally after ages then something silly happens to trigger something off and the day goes to crap. Hopefully he'll calm down once he gets to the classes and they will make him remember that there are a lot more important things going on around you. I think its quite a stressful time now, not long left until baby comes and people start to feel the stress more. Don't worry, by the end of the day i'm sure all will be forgotten xxxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh ducky, hope the day gets better :hugs: our one day off together always ends in an arguement at some point lately, it does my head in and my dh is so stubborn and wont apologise and im the same so we end up ignoring each other fo the day, not great for jake either! Hope you get it sorted, men can be such idiots sometimes!


----------



## ducky1502

It stresses me out because it was over PAINT!!! lol, so stupid. And now he's refusing to even mention the word paint or go and look at any ever again. But he's downstairs watching top gear and yelling at the dog and I'm upstairs. Gotta leave for my homeopathy appointment in an hour, which my mum is coming to and spending £100 on so he better behave. He's so stubborn and I'm so sensitive (especially now) so I just end up crying and he thinks hes won!


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> i just had the one last night, i know its safe not sure how much you can have but one was enough for me last night to feel comfy :)

thanks hun - by the looks of it a couple of cups a day is ok and actually recommended for intestinal cramps (the cause of our soreness and bloating no doubt!) so will have a cup after my lunch and one after my dinner figure 2 a day will be good :thumbup:

been and bought some raspberry leaf tea too! There's so much conflicting information out there though I'm so confused!! 



ducky1502 said:


> I hate my OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm sat here crying and he's downstairs all fucking moody and hating me because of PAINT! HE was the one who insisted we painted the nursery so we go out to choose some paint and he ends up stressed and taking it out on me! Apparently all I do is say no to everything he says. Then I told him he was being immature in the car and he slammed on his breaks and told me if I said anything else he'd make me get out! It's times like this he is SUCH an arsehole and I wonder why I'm even having a baby with him!!!!!! Today we're seeing a homeopath and going to a breastfeeding class and called it 'a load of crap'! If my car wasn't in the garage being looked at then I'd just bloody go without him. Our ONE day together in 3 weeks and it's completely ruined!
> 
> Rant over lol.

Aw darling :hugs: men don't half choose their moments to be brats. My OH can be like this too though he has got better in the past few weeks. He says stuff like your OH says too and they don't mean it to be hurtful but with our hormones and being the ones carrying their babies they don't realise how much it does hurt us when they say stuff like breastfeeding classes being crap etc. 

You'd think it was then with all the extra hormones sometimes!! 

rant to us all you want that's what we're here for! :flower: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Is anyone going or been to a waterbirth workshop yet? hopefully having a waterbirth but dunno if the classes are worth going to?? x


----------



## Nessicle

I wouldnt mind a waterbirth actually but nowhere round here that offers them :( 

We dont even have birthing centres near me and the hospital I'm having Ava only has one pool!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Ness - don't speak too soon about Ava not waking you at night :dohh: Last night was the first night that Rosie kept me awake :dohh:

Ducky - :hugs: Bloody men - real arseholes sometimes :growlmad:


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon ladies. Its a gorgeous day in sunny Swansea - damn cold first thing though! 



ducky1502 said:


> What is everyone doing about a mattress? I know that sprung ones are best, especially for a cotbed. My friend spent £150 on hers and another has spent nearly £300!!! Is it something that I should be spending all that money on or will a cheaper one be ok?! :shrug:

Um as with so many things I havent a clue yet. Much will depend upon the cot I think. 



Nut_Shake said:


> My kitchen fitters are HERE today!! Happy days! And i ordered these wall stickers for the nursery and they arrived this morning, they are SO CUTE!!
> 
> https://www.decowall.co.uk/friends-in-forestbrwall-stickers-268-p.asp
> 
> https://www.decowall.co.uk/embossed-glowbrlovely-ducksbrwall-stickers-1036-p.asp

Hurray for kitchen fitters - finally :happydance: I really like those stickers in fact I might have to have the friends in forest ones - loving the giraffe especially. 



Nessicle said:


> Charlotte - good tip about the peppermint tea I have some in my drawer at work must start drinking some because I'm sooo uncomfortable and bloated and not able to move come late afternoon even though I hardly eat anything!

I have had some this morning - have to cut down now on my tea and coffee intake and had some in my drawer at work. And it seems to have staved off the heartburn as I was just starting to get a little had the tea and pooof! HB gone!! Yay! Will have another cup later on as my lunch included pasta, salmon, watercress and a fruit smoothie (Vit C) so its bound to kick off the HB at some point this afternoon. 



mummyclo said:


> Those stickers are lovely Nat!
> Hope everyone is good :hugs:
> Im still full of cold, coughing really hurts my bump :(

Oh hon - dont know what to say you are having a hard time arent you 



louise1302 said:


> *holy crap id better not then, my labours are shorter than an hour and the last 2 ive only had to push twice, if i drink that theyll fall out*
> i finish work a week on friday and i cant wait

Louise I want to be you!! :winkwink: I had to give my MATB1 form back to the surgery yesterday for the MW to sign - she forgot when she gave it to me and work wont process it! 



Kerrieann said:


> Morning ladies, hope everyones ok, me and jake slept in untill 10!!! Cant believe it, i dot feel any better for it though really :haha:
> We have everything we need for baby now except a cot mobile and spare cotbed sheets! Wish someone would throw me a baby shower though :cry:

I want a baby shower too - no one has mentioned it :nope: But then ive never been to one with any of my friends or family so its obviously just not done here. 

Xaviersmom - glad you had fun with yours! 



- Butterfly - said:


> Crap night sleep from me. Woke up at 2am and still awake at 5am. Rosie was a real fidget bottom. This is the first time this has happened - she has not kept me awake before now! :dohh:
> 
> Oh and 30 weeks today for me!! :happydance::happydance:

Commiserations on the sleep but :yipee: on the 30 weeks! Another major milestone - only 10 left! If that in fact. 



ducky1502 said:


> I hate my OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm sat here crying and he's downstairs all fucking moody and hating me because of PAINT! HE was the one who insisted we painted the nursery so we go out to choose some paint and he ends up stressed and taking it out on me! Apparently all I do is say no to everything he says. Then I told him he was being immature in the car and he slammed on his breaks and told me if I said anything else he'd make me get out! It's times like this he is SUCH an arsehole and I wonder why I'm even having a baby with him!!!!!! Today we're seeing a homeopath and going to a breastfeeding class and called it 'a load of crap'! If my car wasn't in the garage being looked at then I'd just bloody go without him. Our ONE day together in 3 weeks and it's completely ruined!
> 
> Rant over lol.

Oh Ducky - they do pick their moments and their subjects dont they :hugs: Rant away sweetheart! But dont let it spoil your visit to the homeopath. 

:wave: Hi Kelly! Are you okay?

Well just got back from a quick lunchtime trip to Tesco's and I am now all Ironed up!! Am hoping the Dr tomorrow wont make me have the iron tablets but I suppose it depends on how anaemic I turn out to be. 

I have bought - Broccoli, green curly cabbage, unsalted nuts, dried apricots, eggs, iron fortified bread and cereal, a tin of mixed pulses and a green pepper. All of which are good sources of iron. I get my meat from the local butchers so will buy my red meat from there. I suspect Saturday nights tea will be steak, greens and potatoes - oh the hardship!! :thumbup: 

Mizze xxx


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> Is anyone going or been to a waterbirth workshop yet? hopefully having a waterbirth but dunno if the classes are worth going to?? x

Im considering using the pool we have at the birth centre - but obviously its a matter of timing and no one else using it. Havent spoken to my mw about it yet. Must remember to ask her at the next appt. I didnt know there might be classes. Although my NHS antenatal classes might have a section on them - we get 4 1 1/2hr sessions. 

Oh and im no worse the wear for the fall yesterday - tiny little ache in my bum if I sit on it too heavily but apart from that nothing! :thumbup:

Mizze x


----------



## mummyclo

I didn't even know they did water birth workshops?! :shrug:
They probably just don't do them in the time warp which is the Isle of Wight :(


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> Ness - don't speak too soon about Ava not waking you at night :dohh: Last night was the first night that Rosie kept me awake :dohh:

:haha: hopefully she doesnt lol but she's been wriggling all over today! I've felt hands, feet, elbows the lot! It's like she can't get comfy :haha: 



Mizze said:


> Afternoon ladies. Its a gorgeous day in sunny Swansea - damn cold first thing though!
> 
> I know! Was really cold here too first thing - still cold now but beautiful day again! Enjoy it - apparently it's going to cloud up again soon boo!!! I'm looking forward to hopefully a few gentle walks once I'm on mat leave on days like these!
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Charlotte - good tip about the peppermint tea I have some in my drawer at work must start drinking some because I'm sooo uncomfortable and bloated and not able to move come late afternoon even though I hardly eat anything!
> 
> I have had some this morning - have to cut down now on my tea and coffee intake and had some in my drawer at work. And it seems to have staved off the heartburn as I was just starting to get a little had the tea and pooof! HB gone!! Yay! Will have another cup later on as my lunch included pasta, salmon, watercress and a fruit smoothie (Vit C) so its bound to kick off the HB at some point this afternoon.
> 
> Mizze xxxClick to expand...

Woo hoo for the heartburn going! You wouldnt think a warm drink would help but with it being peppermint it's pretty soothing isnt it? I'm going to go make a cup now :thumbup: 

Very healthy lunch Mizze! I had a baked tatey with cheese and beans but I'm terrible just sat here and eaten 6 gluten free raspberry shortcake biscuits :blush: whoops! 



Mizze said:


> Oh and im no worse the wear for the fall yesterday - tiny little ache in my bum if I sit on it too heavily but apart from that nothing! :thumbup:
> 
> Mizze x

you fell?!! How did I miss that?! How did that happen? xx


----------



## Mizze

Dunno how you missed it Ness - I went on about nothing else all day yesterday!! :)

I fell coming out of our shower. Its ensuite and the door to it is a floor to ceiling sliding mirror. Id cleaned the mirror with Pledge on Sunday and got some on the laminate floor - making that an icerink. I came out stepped on the mat it went skidding and I went flying. Luckily I twisted to land on my left side which meant I jarred myself from shoulder to ankle but didnt land anywhere near the bump! Was really shaken up and achey yesterday and so I took a half day. Feel a LOT better today and Caitlyn has been active a lot so im not worried. I doubt she felt more than a bounce 

Healthy lunch is down to getting iron in my body, as Im apparently anaemic :( Yesterday I cheered myself up about falling with a huge multi chocolate muffin and a chinese takeaway at for tea! :munch: 

Will soon have a cuppa and a chocolate/cereal bar as a snack though! 

Mizze x


----------



## Nessicle

Good Lord it's all kicked off in the third tri thread about co-sleeping.....why even start a thread like that it's so controversial!


----------



## WILSMUM

Kerrieann said:


> yay for 30 weeks butterfly!! :yipee:
> 
> Charlotte i dont think id cope too well getting up that early every morning!! What time does he go to bed? Jake still sometims wakes 1 or 2 times in night but normally hes actually just talking in his sleep lol and it wakes me or he wants a drink! He goes to bed at 7.30, im making the most of the lay ins as come january he starts mornings at school so ill be getting up early with 2, needing to leave the house by 8.30!

I've been really lucky with Wil, once we got his feeding sorted out he pretty much slept through from 2 weeks! Now he goes to bed at 7pm and wakes up usually between half 6 and 7 but he stays in his room till at least 7 most mornings though! I like my sleep and don't function well if I'm tired so have always been pretty strict with him, like not going to him unless he was obviously distressed if he wakes in the night and when he was younger I kept a stairgate on his bedroom door so that if he got up early in the mornign I could just ignore him and pretty quickly he got the message and would either go back to bed or go and play quietly in his room till it was time to get up!
But I've never had any problems with him not sleeping cause of teething and if he's poorly all he wants to do is sleep anyway!



c.holdway said:


> He goes to bed at 7 he wants to be tucked in all the time and is a nightmare at night i have always had problems with him at night though. used to it now, im going to have to be strict with dylan, no cuddling to sleep!

How old is he hun?


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> Good Lord it's all kicked off in the third tri thread about co-sleeping.....why even start a thread like that it's so controversial!

I'm not even gonna go and look!
Thats ones of those subjects where yr either pro or anti - there is no middle ground!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze said:


> Dunno how you missed it Ness - I went on about nothing else all day yesterday!! :)
> 
> I fell coming out of our shower. Its ensuite and the door to it is a floor to ceiling sliding mirror. Id cleaned the mirror with Pledge on Sunday and got some on the laminate floor - making that an icerink. I came out stepped on the mat it went skidding and I went flying. Luckily I twisted to land on my left side which meant I jarred myself from shoulder to ankle but didnt land anywhere near the bump! Was really shaken up and achey yesterday and so I took a half day. Feel a LOT better today and Caitlyn has been active a lot so im not worried. I doubt she felt more than a bounce
> 
> Healthy lunch is down to getting iron in my body, as Im apparently anaemic :( Yesterday I cheered myself up about falling with a huge multi chocolate muffin and a chinese takeaway at for tea! :munch:
> 
> Will soon have a cuppa and a chocolate/cereal bar as a snack though!
> 
> Mizze x

OMG!! How scary Mizze! I'd have been a wreck! Glad you didnt do yourself any lasting damage probably just jarred yourself pretty badly but still how scary! 

Glad Caitlyn has been nice and active, you're probs right - like a little bouncy castle for them isnt it?! 

I've just made some peppermint tea it's yuuurmmyy!! xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Maybe Ava is going to be a Ballerina too - that's what I say about Rosie :kiss:


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Good Lord it's all kicked off in the third tri thread about co-sleeping.....why even start a thread like that it's so controversial!
> 
> I'm not even gonna go and look!
> Thats ones of those subjects where yr either pro or anti - there is no middle ground!!!Click to expand...

I've commented on the thread but not the snappiness - I refuse to take part in snappy threads anymore, I'm too hormonal lol x


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> Maybe Ava is going to be a Ballerina too - that's what I say about Rosie :kiss:

Oooh perhaps! I really want to get her in to ballet! Mum could never afford to take us to clubs growing up so it would be ace to be able to get Ava in to it! :flower:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Maybe Ava is going to be a Ballerina too - that's what I say about Rosie :kiss:
> 
> Oooh perhaps! I really want to get her in to ballet! Mum could never afford to take us to clubs growing up so it would be ace to be able to get Ava in to it! :flower:Click to expand...

 I went tap dancing when I was younger but was a bit of a tomboy really so didn't bother with ballet. I took up tap dancing again after Mollie passed away 2 years ago and I really enjoyed it although I stopped going when I fell pregnant!! I'm good friends with the dance teacher and she teaches dance from age 3 and they do all types of dance including ballet - I hope to be able to afford to send Rosie and let her experience all the things her big sister couldn't. :hugs:


----------



## Xaviersmom

- Butterfly - said:


> Maybe Ava is going to be a Ballerina too - that's what I say about Rosie :kiss:

Ha Ha! I keep saying LO is going to be a volleyball player!

Was it ducky whos OH is being a jerk? My DH was in a mood Sunday and was snapping at me.. I just stop talking to him until he realizes what a douche he's being. Sometimes takes him a whole day.. This week, it took him about 4 hours before he apologized. I have no problem telling him to screw off when he's behaving badly.


----------



## Nessicle

yeah it's ducky's OH Xaviersmom!


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Maybe Ava is going to be a Ballerina too - that's what I say about Rosie :kiss:
> 
> Oooh perhaps! I really want to get her in to ballet! Mum could never afford to take us to clubs growing up so it would be ace to be able to get Ava in to it! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I went tap dancing when I was younger but was a bit of a tomboy really so didn't bother with ballet. I took up tap dancing again after Mollie passed away 2 years ago and I really enjoyed it although I stopped going when I fell pregnant!! I'm good friends with the dance teacher and she teaches dance from age 3 and they do all types of dance including ballet -* I hope to be able to afford to send Rosie and let her experience all the things her big sister couldn't. :hugs*:Click to expand...

:hugs: xx


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Good Lord it's all kicked off in the third tri thread about co-sleeping.....why even start a thread like that it's so controversial!
> 
> I'm not even gonna go and look!
> Thats ones of those subjects where yr either pro or anti - there is no middle ground!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I've commented on the thread but not the snappiness - I refuse to take part in snappy threads anymore, I'm too hormonal lol xClick to expand...

I saw it and saw a bit of the snappiness just in the last page (about an hour ago) and thought - nope not for me. I cant be @rsed with snappiness either. 



Nessicle said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Ava is going to be a Ballerina too - that's what I say about Rosie :kiss:
> 
> Oooh perhaps! I really want to get her in to ballet! Mum could never afford to take us to clubs growing up so it would be ace to be able to get Ava in to it! :flower:Click to expand...

My neice has been going since 3 and she loves it! Something I was never into although my sister did ballroom for a few years in her early teens. Lily thinks its marvellous! 

I think Id have been more of a mess if Caitlyn hadnt been so active Ness, a bouncy castle is about right I think! She probably enjoyed it. I OTOH did not! I have been very careful where im stepping ever since then. 

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'd love to go ballroom dancing but OH won't go boooooo!!

He's quite happy to watch Strictly Come Dancing and give his opinions though!!


----------



## cho

WILSMUM said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> yay for 30 weeks butterfly!! :yipee:
> 
> Charlotte i dont think id cope too well getting up that early every morning!! What time does he go to bed? Jake still sometims wakes 1 or 2 times in night but normally hes actually just talking in his sleep lol and it wakes me or he wants a drink! He goes to bed at 7.30, im making the most of the lay ins as come january he starts mornings at school so ill be getting up early with 2, needing to leave the house by 8.30!
> 
> I've been really lucky with Wil, once we got his feeding sorted out he pretty much slept through from 2 weeks! Now he goes to bed at 7pm and wakes up usually between half 6 and 7 but he stays in his room till at least 7 most mornings though! I like my sleep and don't function well if I'm tired so have always been pretty strict with him, like not going to him unless he was obviously distressed if he wakes in the night and when he was younger I kept a stairgate on his bedroom door so that if he got up early in the mornign I could just ignore him and pretty quickly he got the message and would either go back to bed or go and play quietly in his room till it was time to get up!
> But I've never had any problems with him not sleeping cause of teething and if he's poorly all he wants to do is sleep anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> He goes to bed at 7 he wants to be tucked in all the time and is a nightmare at night i have always had problems with him at night though. used to it now, im going to have to be strict with dylan, no cuddling to sleep!Click to expand...
> 
> How old is he hun?Click to expand...

he was 3 in june, Bradley has a strairgate on his door too, the health visitors used to tell me to do controlled crying which i used to do but as soon as they go down ill it sets him back of! I am dreading it with 2 need to nip it in the bud really as they will be waking each other up!


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze said:


> I saw it and saw a bit of the snappiness just in the last page (about an hour ago) and thought - nope not for me. I cant be @rsed with snappiness either.
> 
> My neice has been going since 3 and she loves it! Something I was never into although my sister did ballroom for a few years in her early teens. Lily thinks its marvellous!
> 
> I think Id have been more of a mess if Caitlyn hadnt been so active Ness, a bouncy castle is about right I think! She probably enjoyed it. I OTOH did not! I have been very careful where im stepping ever since then.
> 
> Mizze xx

Honestly it's pathetic the way some people on this forum attack others constantly! 

Without mentioning names there's also someone who is _constantly_ posting about movement with an anterior placenta it's starting to annoy me lol - probably just my hormones but how many times can you reassure someone?! 

Aww bless you - I've had a few really bad car journeys where Ava hasn't moved for ages after (probably lulled her to sleep thinking about it lol) but it frightens the crap outta me!! 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

i'm having major braxton hicks today everytime I move around and I'm up and down a lot at work today - trying to drink lots of water as heard thats supposed to help :shrug:


----------



## WILSMUM

I was gonna say how about a sleeping bag for him if he likes to be tucked in but he's probably a bit old for that!

Controlled crying is def the way to go hun as harsh and horrible that it is! 
When I first met DH Wil was only just in a bed and would get up occassionally in the night or early in the morning and cry and whinge a bit at his stairgate and DH used to say to me thats Wil crying and I said yes I know just ignore him and he'll take himself back off to bed in a minute! He said to me after if it was him he'd have gone in to him cause thats what his exs always did with his kids, needless to say they are bloody awful at going to bed and going to sleep and they're 10 and 13 now!

Just recently Wil started waking up crying about an hr or 2 after he went to bed, he never rememebered it in the morning, but cause its so out of character for him to wake now let alone cry we rushed up to him to see if he was OK, we had 2 weeks of this before we decided enough was enough and just left him to it, he'd cry for about 5 mins then go back to bed and a couple of days later the habit was broken and touch wood he's sleeping through no problems again!


----------



## cho

yer i do leave him normally but at the moment where i ams ooo tired at night i have just been getting up cos i just wanna get back to sleep well usually dh goes actually, but will be def starting again perhaps tonight :)
And about the covers, he isnt even bothered about being tucked in its a excuse for me to talk to him! he kicks it off to be put back on!!!! cheeky boy!!

About the sharing the bed with Bradley when he was a baby, i had a bad few months with him, his dad and i had broke and he was lactose intolerant and the doctors were telling me there was nothing wrong with him, he would cry constantly in agony so the only way of settling with him was in with me as i had to rub his stomach and then he would be sick, so for me it was safer as it seemed at that time, its just the trouble it causes when you have to put them in there own bed!


----------



## cho

kerrie- i noticed you did a poll on, what colour is this?
me and dh see it pink, what colour can you see? really i dont get it lol
Is it a illusion or am i being thick?


----------



## Nessicle

which thread is that Charlotte? I've seen one about a colour - just some of the third tri girls messing around after something someone said on the thread about co-sleeping....


----------



## cho

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/435216-poll-open-debate-colour.html


----------



## Nut_Shake

c.holdway said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/435216-poll-open-debate-colour.html

Hahaha i was so confused when i first read it! LOL!


----------



## cho

Nut_Shake said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/435216-poll-open-debate-colour.html
> 
> Hahaha i was so confused when i first read it! LOL!Click to expand...

well?? :wacko:


----------



## Nessicle

yeah that's the one I was referring to - if you go on the thread and read it about co-sleeping with a newborn you'll understand - basically it was to diffuse the angry comments on there pretty pointless thread to be honest unless you know what they're on about lol they're just taking the piss :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

read this and itll make sense

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/435121-im-shocked.html


----------



## Nut_Shake

Yea they were just trying to lighten all the crap that was going on. Very confusing!!


----------



## Mizze

c.holdway said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/435216-poll-open-debate-colour.html

Oh I just assumed it was poking a bit of fun -as in some people will argue black is white sort of thing! 

Am I wrong? 

I havent really been into third tri much - took one look at the cosleeping thread and backed away fast! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

- Butterfly - said:


> Crap night sleep from me. Woke up at 2am and still awake at 5am. Rosie was a real fidget bottom. This is the first time this has happened - she has not kept me awake before now! :dohh:
> 
> Oh and 30 weeks today for me!! :happydance::happydance:

Weyhey for 30 weeks! :happydance: 



ducky1502 said:


> I hate my OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm sat here crying and he's downstairs all fucking moody and hating me because of PAINT! HE was the one who insisted we painted the nursery so we go out to choose some paint and he ends up stressed and taking it out on me! Apparently all I do is say no to everything he says. Then I told him he was being immature in the car and he slammed on his breaks and told me if I said anything else he'd make me get out! It's times like this he is SUCH an arsehole and I wonder why I'm even having a baby with him!!!!!! Today we're seeing a homeopath and going to a breastfeeding class and called it 'a load of crap'! If my car wasn't in the garage being looked at then I'd just bloody go without him. Our ONE day together in 3 weeks and it's completely ruined!
> 
> Rant over lol.

:hugs: what a plonker, hope he sorts it out soon! 



Nessicle said:


> Good Lord it's all kicked off in the third tri thread about co-sleeping.....why even start a thread like that it's so controversial!

It was locked by the time I saw it! Asking for trouble though starting the thread like that :dohh: 

After making ANOTHER list of stuff we need for bubs (they keep mysteriously disappearing...) I've realised I have more stuff that I thought! It just feels like I don't have anything because I don't have the big stuff yet. 

And I keep sniffing the baby lotion :haha: xxx


----------



## cho

:dohh: oh i see lol!!!

nope def not an illusion lol!
I think this forum has way too many ppl that are hormonal i only go on dec dreamers really i would end up arguing too i think, too many opinionated ppl in the world!


----------



## cho

Pixxie said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Crap night sleep from me. Woke up at 2am and still awake at 5am. Rosie was a real fidget bottom. This is the first time this has happened - she has not kept me awake before now! :dohh:
> 
> Oh and 30 weeks today for me!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Weyhey for 30 weeks! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I hate my OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm sat here crying and he's downstairs all fucking moody and hating me because of PAINT! HE was the one who insisted we painted the nursery so we go out to choose some paint and he ends up stressed and taking it out on me! Apparently all I do is say no to everything he says. Then I told him he was being immature in the car and he slammed on his breaks and told me if I said anything else he'd make me get out! It's times like this he is SUCH an arsehole and I wonder why I'm even having a baby with him!!!!!! Today we're seeing a homeopath and going to a breastfeeding class and called it 'a load of crap'! If my car wasn't in the garage being looked at then I'd just bloody go without him. Our ONE day together in 3 weeks and it's completely ruined!
> 
> Rant over lol.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: what a plonker, hope he sorts it out soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Good Lord it's all kicked off in the third tri thread about co-sleeping.....why even start a thread like that it's so controversial!Click to expand...
> 
> It was locked by the time I saw it! Asking for trouble though starting the thread like that :dohh:
> 
> After making ANOTHER list of stuff we need for bubs (they keep mysteriously disappearing...) I've realised I have more stuff that I thought! It just feels like I don't have anything because I don't have the big stuff yet.
> 
> And I keep sniffing the baby lotion :haha: xxxClick to expand...

this made me laugh as i have made sooo many lists on what i need and they def grow some legs and do a runner


----------



## Nut_Shake

Lol, there's opinionated, then there's just plain thick! Some people are just rude idiots unfortunately!!


----------



## Pixxie

Definitely too many hormones flying around isn't there!? :haha: What happened to 'if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all'? xx


----------



## Pixxie

What's everyone's thoughts on baby wipes vs cotton wool for first nappy changes? I was thinking I would go straight to wipes because cotton wool and water will be a pain in the arse but my SIL said today they wont LET you use wipes!?! :wacko: Surely it's my baby and I can do as I please? 

If there is a good reason for it then I wont but otherwise surely its much more convenient? xxx


----------



## cho

I heard vaselines suppose to be good for first poo, i always used wipes though tbh my hospital never said I HAD TO use cotton wool


----------



## mummyclo

I don't really know about the cotton wool vs wipes thing.
But I do know I have a lot of wipes,so will be using those :haha:


----------



## Mizze

As far as I understood it Pixxie its that wipes, even baby ones, can be too harsh on very newborns so they end up with red sore bottoms. My sister swore by using just cotton wool and luke warm water. Other people I know say olive oil is marvellous. 

Mizze


----------



## Pixxie

Mizze said:


> As far as I understood it Pixxie its that wipes, even baby ones, can be too harsh on very newborns so they end up with red sore bottoms. My sister swore by using just cotton wool and luke warm water. Other people I know say olive oil is marvellous.
> 
> Mizze

I heard that too but thought that extra sensitive one's would be ok? :shrug: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

I never used cotton wool on jake but because i cant touch the stuff, bit of a wierdo phobia :blush: his bum was fine and never had a rash! Sometimes the cotton wool cant get the poo off so you end up rubbing abit more which i think makes them sore, thats what happened to my sis anyway! And your not likely to need to do a bum change in hospital anyway i dont think, depends how long you are in!


----------



## WILSMUM

I'd used cotton wool and water for face and eyes but think I'll just go straight to using wipes for bum changes - I did do the whole cotton and water thing with Wil but thats not practical when yr out so end up using wipes then anyway and tbh its just too much faffing around making sure you have water etc when u've got a stinky wriggley baby!!!


My DH always ssays if you haven;t got anything nice to say about someone then just tell them they have nice buttons!!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Yea i've also read that wipes are too harsh on newborn skin. Spoken to a few mums that use cotton wool pads and warm water to clean their bums for the first few months. Also vaseline or olive oil (what my family used to use on me and my sis!) work wonders to stop rashes. My mum said me and my sis NEVER suffered rashes when we were little. I have about 10 packs of huggies pure wipes tho for a bit later for bums and hands and dirty faces. Apparently they dont taste chemically either if they put their fingers in their mouths (although ill be using a damp flannel straight after to remove the residue from the wipes when i do wipe their faces or hands, lol)


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> I hate my OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm sat here crying and he's downstairs all fucking moody and hating me because of PAINT! HE was the one who insisted we painted the nursery so we go out to choose some paint and he ends up stressed and taking it out on me! Apparently all I do is say no to everything he says. Then I told him he was being immature in the car and he slammed on his breaks and told me if I said anything else he'd make me get out! It's times like this he is SUCH an arsehole and I wonder why I'm even having a baby with him!!!!!! Today we're seeing a homeopath and going to a breastfeeding class and called it 'a load of crap'! If my car wasn't in the garage being looked at then I'd just bloody go without him. Our ONE day together in 3 weeks and it's completely ruined!
> 
> Rant over lol.

Oh no hun - sometimes they can be sooo insensitive :hugs: 



Nessicle said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Maybe Ava is going to be a Ballerina too - that's what I say about Rosie :kiss:
> 
> Oooh perhaps! I really want to get her in to ballet! Mum could never afford to take us to clubs growing up so it would be ace to be able to get Ava in to it! :flower:Click to expand...

Ooh I have already told DH that I want LO to go to ballet :) 



Pixxie said:


> Definitely too many hormones flying around isn't there!? :haha: What happened to 'if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all'? xx

I know - its basic manners really isnt it ...... unfortunatly some people are dfinitely lacking in the manners department!!!! 



Pixxie said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on baby wipes vs cotton wool for first nappy changes? I was thinking I would go straight to wipes because cotton wool and water will be a pain in the arse but my SIL said today they wont LET you use wipes!?! :wacko: Surely it's my baby and I can do as I please?
> 
> If there is a good reason for it then I wont but otherwise surely its much more convenient? xxx

I am taking Huggies pure wipes to hospital with me .... apparently thye are equivalent to cotton wool and water - but some hospitals are rally funny about it. One of my staff was old she had to use cotton wool & water at hospital and she could do what she wanted when she got home :shrug: seems mad really as most people will go home and use wipes anyway, so why force things on to people that they are not comfortable with?


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got reusable wipes so thats just fabric and water anyway.

My pram is coming into stock next week :happydance: It was in sale in babys r us so MIL got £130 off the price


----------



## Pixxie

Oh dear, I think bubs might have turned breach... I just got a massive kick in my bum :shock: She better stop messing around and behave herself! :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

could've been a punch pixxie! I get loads movement in my hips, bum and bladder and bubs is def still head down so presume its either headbutting me or punching and elbowing me a lot!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Same here anouska, i get loads of punches etc down below too but know hes head down because i can actually feel his little feet and bum up the top!


----------



## Pixxie

I can usually tell the difference between the punches and kicks... if it was a punch it was bloody MASSIVE! :wacko:


----------



## hodbert

I know u guys have already mentioned it, but eek on the cosleep thread! I've just read it...oh dear!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Quiet tonight ladies - is everyone watching the footie?!! :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

i've been finding that the head butts and punches hurt/make me jump more than the kicks tbh! Esp when it connects with my bladder! Its doing wonders for my pelvic floor though and DH is def feeling the benefit iykwim!!:blush:


----------



## WILSMUM

- Butterfly - said:


> Quiet tonight ladies - is everyone watching the footie?!! :haha:

I'm watching Saturdays strictly!


----------



## Kerrieann

Im watching wedding house on channel 4, theyve got a nudist/bondage themed wedding on :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

Pissed and Pregnant is about to start on LIVING, I'm watching that but I'm sure it will stress me out xx


----------



## spencerbear

Pixxie said:


> Pissed and Pregnant is about to start on LIVING, I'm watching that but I'm sure it will stress me out xx

Thanks for that you reminded me to record it x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> Im watching wedding house on channel 4, theyve got a nudist/bondage themed wedding on :haha:

 Ohh sounds very rude!! :winkwink:



Pixxie said:


> Pissed and Pregnant is about to start on LIVING, I'm watching that but I'm sure it will stress me out xx

 Think i'd get stressed too. I wonder if Jeremy Kyle will be watching it :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

OMG I just read the WHOLE co sleeping thread!
Tired or what!? Even thoug i found it quite ineresting, to know peoples opinions :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've not been on much the past few days, just waitin on Mum in law coz we're goin Tesco. I'll catch up with u soon, I have been reading :hugs:

re cotton wool - what a pain in the arse lol!! I went straight to wipes for Aimee, I used Huggies natural from first day and she's always been just fine. 

best go over to MIL's n get some food in before we starve! LOL


----------



## ducky1502

Pissed and pregnant is stressing me out and making me angry!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

ducky1502 said:


> Pissed and pregnant is stressing me out and making me angry!!!!

STOP WATCHING IT! :hugs:
OH has got football on , so im just on the lappy :coffee:


----------



## ducky1502

Eurgh! I dont normally get annoyed at that kind of thing but they have some right idiots on this show lil.


----------



## mummyclo

I know it would have made me angry so im avoiding it :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

same here chloe, imwatching masterchef now, its making me hungry though :haha: so ive had an apple!


----------



## Pixxie

It wasn't AS bad as I thought it was going to be but that silly cow who was having her hair done really got on my nerves :growlmad: how selfish can you be? 3 glasses of vodka and half a bottle of wine!!! 

What they were saying about low levels got me a bit worried though, I've had a few drinks over the months although never more than a unit at a time. I wont be having any more anyway :nope: xxx


----------



## ducky1502

The woman getting her hair done was vile! Some of the facts were a bit scary.


----------



## spencerbear

Im not watching it till tomorrow!!!

Right tubigrip thng is on, lets see if tonight is better than last night.....


----------



## Pixxie

Eeeeeep officially 9 weeks to go! :shock: 

I've changed my mind I need more time!!! :haha: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

7 weeks to go!!!!! That means 4 weeks untill im full term!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann said:


> 7 weeks to go!!!!! That means 4 weeks untill im full term!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Ahhhh! Me too! :wacko:


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> Eeeeeep officially 9 weeks to go! :shock:
> 
> I've changed my mind I need more time!!! :haha: xx




Kerrieann said:


> 7 weeks to go!!!!! That means 4 weeks untill im full term!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Oh wow getting close now. 
Kerrieann thats a scary thought! 

Morning all, been to the Dr's. I have been given tablets because my level is 10.4 and should be 12+. And that is with taking a preg vit with 100% RDA of iron each day anyway. Boo! Constipation central here I come. Oh well lots of prune juice and dried apriciots for me! 

No one mentioned testing me again and I forgot to ask but the pharmasist pointed out id only been given 1 box which is a 14 day supply

Also I left the MATB1 form for the mw as she was at my surgery all day yesterday and she hasnt signed it! Grrrrrr! Annoyed as I now have to make an appt for next Tuesday to get her to sign it which means I cant get work to accept it for another week. :growlmad:

Mizze x


----------



## WILSMUM

Well after recording Strictly on Saturday adn spending 2 hours watching it last night I discover that the results show on Sunday completely passed me by so now I'm none the wiser as to who got voted off! How annoyed was I last night!
Oh well I consoled myself this morning by just spending the past hour or so internet shopping spending my Sure Start grant!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls! 

was quiet last night wasnt it?! 

Pixxie - Pissed & Pregnant?! Why have I never heard about this programme! 

I haven't touched a drop of alcohol this pregnancy though people feel the need to constantly tell me "you're allowed a glass you know!" err I'm not thick! I've just chosen not to thanks very much! BUT if little lady is overdue and I'm still pregnant at Christmas then I'll have having a glass of much deserved vino! 

Work have invited me to the christmas party on 10 December 7 days before my due date so I might go for the meal and have one glass of wine that night too figure if I'm due any day it won't hurt! Think I'll need one by then :haha:

I'm soooo tired today! Seriously no matter how much or little sleep I get I just feel so knackered now, have no motivation at work either and got so much to do (though being on here is naughty he he!) Once Monday comes I'll have 3 weeks left thank foooookk!! 

Re the wipes v cotton wool - I've got the pure wipes from Huggies too so will most likely use them, I might use cotton wool the first couple of times but it's a bit of a faff to do it every shitty nappy lol 

Charlotte - I tried the peppermint tea twice yesterday and it really did seem to help with the bloating and tummy aches! :happydance: will continue to drink one cup after each meal! 

Little lady is still breech and transverse (mainly transverse) got midwife on 26 October at 32+4 - don't want her to turn head down lol :haha: I want an end date in site!! 

Oh and saw my sister for the first time in about 4 weeks this morning and the first thing she said to me was "you've put loads of weight on your face haven't you?!" how rude!!! I don't think I've put anything on my face yet (and if I have it's water retention!) I know I've gained a stone on my arse and belly but seriously is there any need to say that to a pregnant woman? What does it acheive?! 

xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

spencerbear said:


> Im not watching it till tomorrow!!!
> 
> Right tubigrip thng is on, lets see if tonight is better than last night.....

 Hope you slept better :thumbup:



Pixxie said:


> Eeeeeep officially 9 weeks to go! :shock:
> 
> I've changed my mind I need more time!!! :haha: xx

 congrats :happydance:



Kerrieann said:


> 7 weeks to go!!!!! That means 4 weeks untill im full term!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

 yay :happydance:



mummyclo said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 weeks to go!!!!! That means 4 weeks untill im full term!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> Ahhhh! Me too! :wacko:Click to expand...

 wooo hoo :happydance:



Mizze said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Eeeeeep officially 9 weeks to go! :shock:
> 
> I've changed my mind I need more time!!! :haha: xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Morning all, been to the Dr's. I have been given tablets because my level is 10.4 and should be 12+. And that is with taking a preg vit with 100% RDA of iron each day anyway. Boo! Constipation central here I come. Oh well lots of prune juice and dried apriciots for me!
> 
> No one mentioned testing me again and I forgot to ask but the pharmasist pointed out id only been given 1 box which is a 14 day supply
> 
> Also I left the MATB1 form for the mw as she was at my surgery all day yesterday and she hasnt signed it! Grrrrrr! Annoyed as I now have to make an appt for next Tuesday to get her to sign it which means I cant get work to accept it for another week. :growlmad:
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...
> 
> Do what I did Mizze - ring your doctors surgery and ask if one of the doctors would kindly sign it for you as your employers need it asap. I rang just after I was 21 weeks and because I wasn't see mw until 27 weeks - I asked for a doctor to do it - they did it that day. :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Nessicle

my mum said she needed a form similar to a MATB1 for grandparents to give to her employer is there sucha thing?


----------



## Nessicle

happy 31 weeks pixxie!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww Ness - people are so insensitive. I hate people comment on my size. :blush:

Sorry to hear you're tired - have you had your iron levels checked? Although I feel the same and I'm not working - I really feel for anyone who is still at work :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> my mum said she needed a form similar to a MATB1 for grandparents to give to her employer is there sucha thing?

 Never heard of that or seen anything on the hmrc websites :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

I had my bloods done last Tuesday - assume I'd hear something back already if they were low? I think I'm just struggling as I'm not sleeping hardly maximum 3 hours a night proper sleep and then up at 6.30am to get ready for work and don't get home til 6.30pm so it's a very long day and I'm on the go all the time at work I need to start slowing down now I think but it's hard cos work don't cut you any slack x


----------



## WILSMUM

I wish my work would pull their fingers out and sort the SMP1 form so i can apply for Maternity Allowance! I mean its only been like 4 or 5 weeks now!!! Problem is payroll etc is outsourced so its the outsourcers that are on a go slow! Getting annoyed now cause next week is my last week so if they don't get a move on I'm gonna miss out!


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> my mum said she needed a form similar to a MATB1 for grandparents to give to her employer is there sucha thing?

I've not heard of anything like that either and I'd call the Drs and ask if yr blood results are back - when I had mine done MW said to me that I could ring the surgery and get my results that way in a few days otherwise I wouldn't find out till my next mw appointment!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> I had my bloods done last Tuesday - assume I'd hear something back already if they were low? I think I'm just struggling as I'm not sleeping hardly maximum 3 hours a night proper sleep and then up at 6.30am to get ready for work and don't get home til 6.30pm so it's a very long day and I'm on the go all the time at work I need to start slowing down now I think but it's hard cos work don't cut you any slack x

 Aww hun :hugs: I would ring and check your results - you may be borderline and just need a small supplement. 



WILSMUM said:


> I wish my work would pull their fingers out and sort the SMP1 form so i can apply for Maternity Allowance! I mean its only been like 4 or 5 weeks now!!! Problem is payroll etc is outsourced so its the outsourcers that are on a go slow! Getting annoyed now cause next week is my last week so if they don't get a move on I'm gonna miss out!

 Give them a ring and tell them it needs sorting today :growlmad:


----------



## - Butterfly -

WILSMUM said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> my mum said she needed a form similar to a MATB1 for grandparents to give to her employer is there sucha thing?
> 
> I've not heard of anything like that either and I'd call the Drs and ask if yr blood results are back - when I had mine done MW said to me that I could ring the surgery and get my results that way in a few days otherwise I wouldn't find out till my next mw appointment!Click to expand...

 I rang for my results otherwise I would have had to wait 4 weeks!!! :dohh:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Where has everyone bought there muslin cloths from? :shrug: 

I just used face flannels with Mollie for sick but because she didn't move around much they were fine. I'm thinking the muslin cloths are bigger so probably would be better. :thumbup:


----------



## ducky1502

Hi girls

well after mine and OHs argument about paint yesterday he is now home painting whilst im at work lol. 

Had a homeopathy for labour appt yesterday. Got all my remedies and when to use them guide. Plus she helped me try to overcome my fear of the whole thing. She thinks i will be far more relaxed when nursery is done, bag is packed and im pretty much ready for babys arrival so trying to get the majority done by 34wks if possible. Although it may take a bit longer. Plus she wants me to write a birth plan so i can get my head around the type of birth i would ideally like and to make sure me and OH have the same ideas.

I also had breastfeeding class last night. Was actually really good and taught me a lot. OH loved it and now reckons hes a breastfeeding pro lol. Was definately worth going. Next week is hospital bag and labour!


----------



## spencerbear

Pixxie said:


> Eeeeeep officially 9 weeks to go! :shock:
> 
> I've changed my mind I need more time!!! :haha: xx

Dont think it works quite like that hunni x :haha:



Kerrieann said:


> 7 weeks to go!!!!! That means 4 weeks untill im full term!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Yippee x



mummyclo said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> 7 weeks to go!!!!! That means 4 weeks untill im full term!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> Ahhhh! Me too! :wacko:Click to expand...

Yay x



WILSMUM said:


> Well after recording Strictly on Saturday adn spending 2 hours watching it last night I discover that the results show on Sunday completely passed me by so now I'm none the wiser as to who got voted off! How annoyed was I last night!
> Oh well I consoled myself this morning by just spending the past hour or so internet shopping spending my Sure Start grant!!!!

Do you want me to tell you, i nearly did that too x



WILSMUM said:


> I wish my work would pull their fingers out and sort the SMP1 form so i can apply for Maternity Allowance! I mean its only been like 4 or 5 weeks now!!! Problem is payroll etc is outsourced so its the outsourcers that are on a go slow! Getting annoyed now cause next week is my last week so if they don't get a move on I'm gonna miss out!

I got mine on monday and have the form to fill in for it. Apparently it is taking 4/5 weeks to sort out once you have sent them the form :nope:



- Butterfly - said:


> Where has everyone bought there muslin cloths from? :shrug:
> 
> I just used face flannels with Mollie for sick but because she didn't move around much they were fine. I'm thinking the muslin cloths are bigger so probably would be better. :thumbup:

I got mine at tesco



ducky1502 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> well after mine and OHs argument about paint yesterday he is now home painting whilst im at work lol.
> 
> Had a homeopathy for labour appt yesterday. Got all my remedies and when to use them guide. Plus she helped me try to overcome my fear of the whole thing. She thinks i will be far more relaxed when nursery is done, bag is packed and im pretty much ready for babys arrival so trying to get the majority done by 34wks if possible. Although it may take a bit longer. Plus she wants me to write a birth plan so i can get my head around the type of birth i would ideally like and to make sure me and OH have the same ideas.
> 
> I also had breastfeeding class last night. Was actually really good and taught me a lot. OH loved it and now reckons hes a breastfeeding pro lol. Was definately worth going. Next week is hospital bag and labour!

Im glad you got it sorted. Hope your feeling better once everything is organised. x


I didnt sleep any better, feel like im being compressed all the time. And its really hot too. Still just thinking about the long term side of it now and putting up x x


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:
 

> I've not heard of anything like that either and I'd call the Drs and ask if yr blood results are back - when I had mine done MW said to me that I could ring the surgery and get my results that way in a few days otherwise I wouldn't find out till my next mw appointment!

hmm wonder what the hell she's on about then lol

I had my bloods done at the hospital would I still ring the docs for the results? Will they be back by now? I thought they were supposed to call or write if your results showed anything? My mw said if any bloods I had done showed anything I'd hear directly from the hospital or surgery....:shrug:



ducky1502 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> well after mine and OHs argument about paint yesterday he is now home painting whilst im at work lol.
> 
> Had a homeopathy for labour appt yesterday. Got all my remedies and when to use them guide. Plus she helped me try to overcome my fear of the whole thing. She thinks i will be far more relaxed when nursery is done, bag is packed and im pretty much ready for babys arrival so trying to get the majority done by 34wks if possible. Although it may take a bit longer. Plus she wants me to write a birth plan so i can get my head around the type of birth i would ideally like and to make sure me and OH have the same ideas.
> 
> I also had breastfeeding class last night. Was actually really good and taught me a lot. OH loved it and now reckons hes a breastfeeding pro lol. Was definately worth going. Next week is hospital bag and labour!

maybe the class yesterday made your OH realise how imminent the birth is and how silly his strop was yesterday! 

Was a the breastfeeding class an NHS thing or private? I've got antenatal classes coming up on 3rd November and 10th November 2 hours each session and thats it - all we get up here. They cover labour, breastfeeding and postnatal care xx


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Work have invited me to the christmas party on 10 December 7 days before my due date so I might go for the meal and have one glass of wine that night too figure if I'm due any day it won't hurt! Think I'll need one by then :haha:
> 
> xx

I have decided not to go to mine - it can turn into a right piss up even during the meal and I thought - nah! CBA this year with that. 



- Butterfly - said:


> Do what I did Mizze - ring your doctors surgery and ask if one of the doctors would kindly sign it for you as your employers need it asap. I rang just after I was 21 weeks and because I wasn't see mw until 27 weeks - I asked for a doctor to do it - they did it that day. :hugs:

Ooh wonder why the receptionist never mentioned that! She was helpful, it obviously never occured to her either! Thanks hon. 



- Butterfly - said:


> Aww Ness - people are so insensitive. I hate people comment on my size. :blush:
> 
> Sorry to hear you're tired - have you had your iron levels checked? Although I feel the same and I'm not working - I really feel for anyone who is still at work :hugs:

Just what I was going to say- what do your bloods say - 


Nessicle said:


> *I had my bloods done last Tuesday *- assume I'd hear something back already if they were low? I think I'm just struggling as I'm not sleeping hardly maximum 3 hours a night proper sleep and then up at 6.30am to get ready for work and don't get home til 6.30pm so it's a very long day and I'm on the go all the time at work I need to start slowing down now I think but it's hard cos work don't cut you any slack x

I had mine done on the 4th - a week last Monday and got my letter through from the hospital this Monday. So maybe ring your MW and see if she has had the results. Your haemaglobin should be above 12 - mine was 10.4 But as you say the iron might be fine - you are having 12hour days on bugger all sleep and that will make anyone knackered let alone a 7 months pregnant woman! 



ducky1502 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> well after mine and OHs argument about paint yesterday he is now home painting whilst im at work lol.
> 
> Had a homeopathy for labour appt yesterday. Got all my remedies and when to use them guide. *Plus she helped me try to overcome my fear of the whole thing. *She thinks i will be far more relaxed when nursery is done, bag is packed and im pretty much ready for babys arrival so trying to get the majority done by 34wks if possible. Although it may take a bit longer. Plus she wants me to write a birth plan so i can get my head around the type of birth i would ideally like and to make sure me and OH have the same ideas.
> 
> *I also had breastfeeding class last night. Was actually really good and taught me a lot. OH loved it and now reckons hes a breastfeeding pro lol. Was definately worth going.* Next week is hospital bag and labour!

Well you sound a lot better and more relaxed than yesterday hon. Im glad the homeopath visit and the BF class went well! I cant remember whether my Antenatal classes have one but since I have 4 I presume so. 



spencerbear said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Eeeeeep officially 9 weeks to go! :shock:
> 
> I've changed my mind I need more time!!! :haha: xx
> 
> *Dont think it works quite like that hunni x *
> 
> I didnt sleep any better, feel like im being compressed all the time. And its really hot too. Still just thinking about the long term side of it now and putting up x xClick to expand...

:rofl: 

Spencer hon, sorry you arent sleeping well. 

Just popping in at lunchtime - want to murder lots of people in work - not my colleagues but people I have to deal with who wait to do things until the very last minute and then blame you for it being late! Fools!! :growlmad::growlmad:

and breathe...... :)

Mizze xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh I just had a pregnancy induced rant with the guy on the phone from our insurance company!! you call them to get answers but they just refer you to someone else!! they know nothing !!!!! :(


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Mizze! I'll give the docs surgery a call then - had mine done on 5th so reckon they should have them back now. 

You have a point about the xmas party - I've told my boss I'm not 100% about going just depends on how big I am, trying to find something that fits me and how tired I am by that point - it's 7 days before my due date so can't imagine I'll be able to make myself feel happy and glamourus by then! 

I know what you mean about waiting around for things to be done Mizze it happens a lot in my job then somehow it's always my fault..... xx


----------



## Mizze

wishingforbub said:


> Oh I just had a pregnancy induced rant with the guy on the phone from our insurance company!! you call them to get answers but they just refer you to someone else!! they know nothing !!!!! :(

Oh true! Hope you get it sorted hon! 



Nessicle said:


> Thanks Mizze! I'll give the docs surgery a call then - had mine done on 5th so reckon they should have them back now.
> 
> You have a point about the xmas party - I've told my boss I'm not 100% about going just depends on how big I am, trying to find something that fits me and how tired I am by that point - it's 7 days before my due date so can't imagine I'll be able to make myself feel happy and glamourus by then!
> 
> I know what you mean about waiting around for things to be done Mizze it happens a lot in my job then somehow it's always my fault..... xx

About the party - I just had this vision of being really big and cumbersome and paying a fortune for mediocre food and just thought - its not worth it! Usually I enjoy it but not this year. 

Yes do ring the Dr the worst they can say is that they dont know. If that fails ring the blood clinic itself. 

right need to get back to work, for the next 2 hours at least - have hair appt at home at 4.30. 

Mizze x


----------



## wishingforbub

I just wanted details about the labour about what exactly is covered and what is not... so far both natural and C-section are covered but when I asked about exclusions.. he didn't have much of an idea.. I know epidural is not covered... but I wanted to know more!!! grrrrr !! hehe :) I want my DH to come home !!... on the plus side I am going to have fish and chips for dinner tonight !
Mizze : have you packed a hospital bag already??


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze thankfully our meal is paid for by the firm so I don't have to worry about that but I just know the way I'm feeling now - it's going to be much worse by 39 weeks! 

I just had a major fight trying to get my bra off it's so damn uncomfy now! digging in my uterus at the top and restricting my breathing it feels soooo good to get it off - and it's a maternity bra and is the right size! I'm not wearing a bra now it's just too uncomfy - got some vests with support in from H&M Maternity so just going to wear them, thankfully my baps are still relatively small ha ha.


----------



## ducky1502

My antenatal classes are nhs. 4 sessions of 1.5hrs. Im suprised we get so much!


----------



## WILSMUM

- Butterfly - said:


> Where has everyone bought there muslin cloths from? :shrug:
> 
> I just used face flannels with Mollie for sick but because she didn't move around much they were fine. I'm thinking the muslin cloths are bigger so probably would be better. :thumbup:

I've got some from mothercare but with DS I got a massive pack from toys r us/babies r us I think!



Mmm guess I better find the admin lass at school and get her to chase them up again when I go pick DS up in a minute then I guess, I can get the form online so I guess i could get it all filled out ready and then as soon as I've got my SMP1 I can get it sent off!!!! I've not taken it for granted that I'm gonna get it so its not the end of the world but it would be nice and make life a little bit more comfortable esp with Xmas coming up!


----------



## ducky1502

Nessicle said:


> Mizze thankfully our meal is paid for by the firm so I don't have to worry about that but I just know the way I'm feeling now - it's going to be much worse by 39 weeks!
> 
> I just had a major fight trying to get my bra off it's so damn uncomfy now! digging in my uterus at the top and restricting my breathing it feels soooo good to get it off - and it's a maternity bra and is the right size! I'm not wearing a bra now it's just too uncomfy - got some vests with support in from H&M Maternity so just going to wear them, thankfully my baps are still relatively small ha ha.

I know what you mean about the bra thing!!! By the end of the day im soooo uncomfortable and swear my ribs are about to explode. Wish i could not wear a bra but even though im quite small chested its getting cold now and id poke someones eye out i reckon :rofl: that is no joke!!


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: ducky giving everyone an eyeful ha ha! 

I work in quite a warm office so thankfully that's not really a problem for me :haha: plus my nipples are relatively small


----------



## Xaviersmom

ducky1502 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> *well after mine and OHs argument about paint yesterday he is now home painting whilst im at work lol. *
> Had a homeopathy for labour appt yesterday. Got all my remedies and when to use them guide. Plus she helped me try to overcome my fear of the whole thing. *She thinks i will be far more relaxed when nursery is done, bag is packed and im pretty much ready for babys arrival so trying to get the majority done by 34wks if possible.* Although it may take a bit longer. Plus she wants me to write a birth plan so i can get my head around the type of birth i would ideally like and to make sure me and OH have the same ideas.
> 
> *I also had breastfeeding class last night.* Was actually really good and taught me a lot. OH loved it and now reckons hes a breastfeeding pro lol. Was definately worth going. Next week is hospital bag and labour!

DH is "working from home" today. I told him he needed to carve time out to finish cleaning up the painting mess he and FIL made so I can start getting the room ready. He's up there now :)

I've told DH that I'd let the rest of the house go to hell if it meant getting the nursery ready for LO. It's my 1st priority.

There's a BF class coming up around here too. I'm signing up for it.



Nessicle said:


> I'm not wearing a bra now it's just too uncomfy - got some vests with support in from H&M Maternity so just going to wear them, thankfully my baps are still relatively small ha ha.

:rofl: I went braless to bed last night for the first time in 6 months. My baps are not small and need a bra most of the time.


DH's company doesn't do a Christmas party, so I don't have to worry about that. We do have a friend's Halloween party to attend that I have NO clue what to wear to.


----------



## - Butterfly -

ducky1502 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> well after mine and OHs argument about paint yesterday he is now home painting whilst im at work lol.
> 
> Had a homeopathy for labour appt yesterday. Got all my remedies and when to use them guide. Plus she helped me try to overcome my fear of the whole thing. She thinks i will be far more relaxed when nursery is done, bag is packed and im pretty much ready for babys arrival so trying to get the majority done by 34wks if possible. Although it may take a bit longer. Plus she wants me to write a birth plan so i can get my head around the type of birth i would ideally like and to make sure me and OH have the same ideas.
> 
> I also had breastfeeding class last night. Was actually really good and taught me a lot. OH loved it and now reckons hes a breastfeeding pro lol. Was definately worth going. Next week is hospital bag and labour!

 Glad things are sorted with you and OH :thumbup:



wishingforbub said:


> I just wanted details about the labour about what exactly is covered and what is not... so far both natural and C-section are covered but when I asked about exclusions.. he didn't have much of an idea.. I know epidural is not covered... but I wanted to know more!!! grrrrr !! hehe :) I want my DH to come home !!... on the plus side I am going to have fish and chips for dinner tonight !
> Mizze : have you packed a hospital bag already??

mmm fish and chips! yum! 



Nessicle said:


> Mizze thankfully our meal is paid for by the firm so I don't have to worry about that but I just know the way I'm feeling now - it's going to be much worse by 39 weeks!
> 
> I just had a major fight trying to get my bra off it's so damn uncomfy now! digging in my uterus at the top and restricting my breathing it feels soooo good to get it off - and it's a maternity bra and is the right size! I'm not wearing a bra now it's just too uncomfy - got some vests with support in from H&M Maternity so just going to wear them, thankfully my baps are still relatively small ha ha.

 I've got big baps and my bras are so uncomfortable :blush:



ducky1502 said:


> My antenatal classes are nhs. 4 sessions of 1.5hrs. Im suprised we get so much!

 that's great hun :thumbup:



WILSMUM said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Where has everyone bought there muslin cloths from? :shrug:
> 
> I just used face flannels with Mollie for sick but because she didn't move around much they were fine. I'm thinking the muslin cloths are bigger so probably would be better. :thumbup:
> 
> I've got some from mothercare but with DS I got a massive pack from toys r us/babies r us I think!
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm guess I better find the admin lass at school and get her to chase them up again when I go pick DS up in a minute then I guess, I can get the form online so I guess i could get it all filled out ready and then as soon as I've got my SMP1 I can get it sent off!!!! I've not taken it for granted that I'm gonna get it so its not the end of the world but it would be nice and make life a little bit more comfortable esp with Xmas coming up!Click to expand...

 I'll have a look at babies r us - thanks :thumbup: You should claim SMP - you're entitled to it :thumbup:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I managed to get the energy to go swimming - did 20 lengths again - that really is my limit now!!

So tired that I think I could sleep but gonna stay awake as I'd be worried I couldn't sleep tonight.


----------



## Nessicle

go as a nice round lil pumpkin Xaviersmom!! :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

I don't think I am entitled to SMP cause I don't earn enough - I only work 7.5 hours a week! However I am entitled to Maternity Allowance but to claim that I need an SMP1 form from work which stats why I'm not entitled to SMP! and I've been waiting getting on for 5 weeks now for them to get their fingers out their arses and sort it for me and cause payroll and HR is outsourced it makes life a little more complicated! Have phoned the outsourcing company myself directly this afternoon and the guy said he'd look into it and sort it for me this afternoon so we shall wait and see, if I've not got the form Monday then I'll be chasing them again!!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Who asked about muslin squares? I just got 3 in B&Ms for £1.99, I thought ASDA were cheap at 3 for £3 but these are cheaper n more or less the same. They do pink, blue & white.


----------



## mummyclo

I just have normal muslins from mothercare as burp cloth thingys.
Wilsmum, you should get MA if you have some payslips where you earn more than £30, choose the ones where you get most as that is what they will pay you!
Im still feeling rubbish, so OH has gone out to get maccy d's! :happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

i think all my payslips are pretty much the same, I think it works out I earn around £40 a week so its not an issue, just need the bloomin form from work!!!

Still don't have a definate decided on boys name for this baby - i'm convinved its a boy as well!!! My latest thought is Arthur but DH isn't sure cause he doesn't know what it would get shortened to!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Employers are crap, took my work ages to give me my SMP1 too :(
I have 2 or 3 names to choose from, but im going to see what he looks like when he is born!
Its exciting to find out what your having Anouska as most of us already know :)


----------



## lozzy21

I cant remeber if i got my muslim cloths from mothercare or boots.


----------



## - Butterfly -

WILSMUM said:


> I don't think I am entitled to SMP cause I don't earn enough - I only work 7.5 hours a week! However I am entitled to Maternity Allowance but to claim that I need an SMP1 form from work which stats why I'm not entitled to SMP! and I've been waiting getting on for 5 weeks now for them to get their fingers out their arses and sort it for me and cause payroll and HR is outsourced it makes life a little more complicated! Have phoned the outsourcing company myself directly this afternoon and the guy said he'd look into it and sort it for me this afternoon so we shall wait and see, if I've not got the form Monday then I'll be chasing them again!!!!

 Yeah you should get 90% of you weekly earning through MA - every bit helps hey :thumbup:



nikki-lou25 said:


> Who asked about muslin squares? I just got 3 in B&Ms for £1.99, I thought ASDA were cheap at 3 for £3 but these are cheaper n more or less the same. They do pink, blue & white.

 Thanks Nikki - who is B&M :shrug: Sorry if a stupid question!! :blush:



mummyclo said:


> I just have normal muslins from mothercare as burp cloth thingys.
> Wilsmum, you should get MA if you have some payslips where you earn more than £30, choose the ones where you get most as that is what they will pay you!
> Im still feeling rubbish, so OH has gone out to get maccy d's! :happydance:

 maccy d's yum yum yum!!

I'm cooking!! I've got chicken pie, potatoes, carrots and iron filled broccoli!! :thumbup:


----------



## nikki-lou25

B&Ms is a discount store hun, we only just got one in Rochdale? I guess it's a bit like home bargains?


----------



## nikki-lou25

I have beef steak & onion gravy in the slow cooker n it smells gorgeous!! I want it now but hubby won't be home til gone 7 :(


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> Employers are crap, took my work ages to give me my SMP1 too :(
> I have 2 or 3 names to choose from, but im going to see what he looks like when he is born!
> Its exciting to find out what your having Anouska as most of us already know :)

I think half my problem is with payroll and HR being outsrouced but my word who'd have thought it would take so long to sort out one little form - its hardly rocket science!!!!

DH was getting panicy a while back cause we had no definate names so we agreed on a definate girls name but like you I didn;t really want to cause I wanted to see if the name suits baby before making a definate decision! I guess if its a girl and I decide I don;t like the name once baby is born then I can just burst into tears or something!!!!

People keep asking me if I know what I'm having and I've taken to saying "Yes, its a baby!" Lol!!! I think its probably worked out for the best in a way cause if I'd known the sex I would've ended up spending an absolute fortune on things and clothes we probably wouldn't really need or use! This way I have all the essentials and then we can go out and get a few gender specific bits once baby is here!



nikki-lou25 said:


> B&Ms is a discount store hun, we only just got one in Rochdale? I guess it's a bit like home bargains?

We got one quite recently too, its where our Woolies used to be!


----------



## WILSMUM

nikki-lou25 said:


> I have beef steak & onion gravy in the slow cooker n it smells gorgeous!! I want it now but hubby won't be home til gone 7 :(

I have no idea what we're gonna have for dinner - DH was late home and we'd not got anything out the freezer this morning so I've done frozen leftover Spag Bol for the monster and got some mince out the freezer for us for later, its still frozen mind and it means we won't be eating till after monsters in bed, so I've just munched 2 digestives and a chunk of cheese!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Butterfly not sure where you live but B&M is only up north, its slowly spreading around the country though


----------



## WILSMUM

Butterfly heres a link to their webpage - I'm guessing they'll have a find a store near you bit on there somewhere!!
https://www.bmstores.co.uk/


----------



## Mizze

Evening! 



wishingforbub said:


> I just wanted details about the labour about what exactly is covered and what is not... so far both natural and C-section are covered but when I asked about exclusions.. he didn't have much of an idea.. I know epidural is not covered... but I wanted to know more!!! grrrrr !! hehe :) I want my DH to come home !!... on the plus side I am going to have fish and chips for dinner tonight !
> *Mizze : have you packed a hospital bag already??*


Lord no! Im not remotely that organised! Havent even thought about it yet. Im saving it (as with so many things) to do when I am off work. 



Nessicle said:


> I just had a major fight trying to get my bra off it's so damn uncomfy now! digging in my uterus at the top and restricting my breathing it feels soooo good to get it off - and it's a maternity bra and is the right size! I'm not wearing a bra now it's just too uncomfy - got some vests with support in from H&M Maternity so just going to wear them, thankfully my baps are still relatively small ha ha.

Thankfully my bras are still comfortable - my maternity ones anyway as my baps are fairly large and at practically 38 need all the help they can get - gravity is NOT your friend girls!! 



ducky1502 said:


> My antenatal classes are nhs. 4 sessions of 1.5hrs. Im suprised we get so much!

I get that too - I was surprised and pleased it was so much. 

Random stupid question coming up - what do you use the muslin clothes for? :blush:
It is just face wiping?

Just had my hair cut -totally forgot about paying her :blush: luckily DH was home and had some cash. Ive gone all pixxieish. My hair was in a shortish bob for years then I had it cut shorter a few months ago and now its REALLY short. I like it though, its quite sharp and snazzy - for an old bint anyway! :)

Tea tonight will be chicken leftovers with salady bits, watercress and chips. DH will have his pan fried in butter but I tend to have mine cold. I did a proper chicken dinner yesterday. 

Butterfly good for you with the brocoli - DH loves it but im not so keen but bought some yesterday for the iron. I have been a good girl and taken my first iron tablet and need another before we eat. I will also be drinking prune juice to try and combat the effect of the tablet! Its hard enough to go as it is....:blush:

Mizze x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Our b&m is where woolies was too!!

I love that you ladies have leftovers saved for meals! We either eat too much or I make just enough lol I think it's that we are pigs myself lmao!!


----------



## Mizze

Nikki - I cooked a whole chicken last night - Id hate to see the state of DH and I if we had managed to eat it all between us and not have leftovers! We wouldnt have been able to move off the sofa for days! :sick:

Bleugh! :)

Mizze


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks for the link for BM!! They have one in Leicester but I didn't know - I shall be paying them a visit :thumbup: It's next door to Sainsbury so I can pick up my next Bounty pack too :thumbup:

Mizze - know what you mean about the constipation - awful. I've bought some more fig roll biscuits and they seem to be helping!! I have two with my cuppa tea in the morning! :thumbup:


----------



## Mizze

Oooh I love fig rolls - I should definately get some! Much better than downing prune juice (bleugh!) Does seem to work though. 

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

nikki-lou25 said:


> Our b&m is where woolies was too!!
> 
> I love that you ladies have leftovers saved for meals! We either eat too much or I make just enough lol I think it's that we are pigs myself lmao!!


We always have leftovers - when DH does a spag bol theres always some leftover, usually enough to freeze 3 meals for DS which comes in handy if we need something quick for him if DH is home too late to cook for all of us - he does all the cooking u see cause I'm pretty useless in the kitchen!!
We had leftover Risotto Monday night and DH used the leftover beef from Sundays roast to make pasties yesterday, which were lush and there was even an extra pasty which DH took with him for his lunch today!!!
Oh and as its quite late now DH suggested we have the leftover frozen morroccan lamb soup for dinner tonight and then he'll make burgers from the mince for tomorrow night!!!


----------



## Pixxie

Am I the only person ever to be on iron tabs and not constipated!? :haha:

Salmon and rice for my tea tonight :) 

Need to give OH a nudge about the nursery wallpaper, he needs to have another go or let my dad do it! xx


----------



## Pixxie

I'm also a leftover fiend ;) x


----------



## ducky1502

I just got a text from my cousin telling me she's pregnant with baby number 2!!! Not only that but that she's 27 weeks!!!!!!!!!! And due 12th jan! She apparently hasn't told anyone until today because they only got a scan yesterday but yet apparently she found out early :shrug: not only that but how the hell do you hide a 27wk bump from the world?!?! especially your mum! Sounds like something weird is going on there!


----------



## Xaviersmom

Pixxie

Could be that you eat more fiber rich foods alongside the iron tablets. 

During 1st tri, I was super constipated.. I started having high fiber bread for toast every morning.. that and some coffee..


----------



## Xaviersmom

OMG! I just realized I went up another box!! YAY fat baby!


----------



## Pixxie

Possibly we are a wholewheat everything kinda household :haha: 

Ducky that does sound really odd! xx


----------



## Pixxie

Xaviersmom said:


> OMG! I just realized I went up another box!! YAY fat baby!

Does that mean I go up tomorrow!? EEEEEEP SCARY!!!

:happydance: for fat baby xxx


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> We had leftover Risotto Monday night and DH used the leftover beef from Sundays roast to make pasties yesterday, which were lush and there was even an extra pasty which DH took with him for his lunch today!!!
> Oh and as its quite late now DH suggested we have the leftover frozen morroccan lamb soup for dinner tonight and then he'll make burgers from the mince for tomorrow night!!!

I want your DH to come cook for us!! 



ducky1502 said:


> I just got a text from my cousin telling me she's pregnant with baby number 2!!! Not only that but that she's 27 weeks!!!!!!!!!! And due 12th jan! She apparently hasn't told anyone until today because they only got a scan yesterday but yet apparently she found out early :shrug: not only that but how the hell do you hide a 27wk bump from the world?!?! especially your mum! Sounds like something weird is going on there!

Odd that they didnt tell anyone till 27 weeks - surely she would have had at least 2 scans by then - maybe she is one of those who dont get much of a bump - like Mincholada - speaking of whom we havent seen much of her lately have we. 



Xaviersmom said:


> OMG! I just realized I went up another box!! YAY fat baby!

Yay! Cant wait for that to happen - another week and more for me! :( 

But :yipee: for really fat baby!!

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> Possibly we are a wholewheat everything kinda household :haha:
> 
> Ducky that does sound really odd! xx

That might be it - although my diet is generally wholewheat etc but constipation seems to be part of pregnancy for me - my Mum says its her abiding memory with her pregnancies... :loo:

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

My cousin had quite an obvious bump by 20wks with her first. Don't get me wrong I'm not suggesting she's lying or anything.... it just sounds a bit strange. I guess it would make more sense if you knew more about her but talking to my OH and my mum they both agree something doesn't sound right. Is it wrong that although I'm happy for her and can't wait to meet the little princess that it feels like she's steeling my thunder :brat: haha.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Xaviersmom said:


> OMG! I just realized I went up another box!! YAY fat baby!

 yay :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

Ok so my multi quote vanished.

My B&M is where woollies was too pmsl.

Who ever asked what muslim cloth's are for, there mainly for catching sick when feeding baby.

and who evers cousin is pregnant, maybe she dident find out till recently but is to embarased to admit it. There was some one on here who dident find out untill 33 weeks, she literaly had no bump. She might have gone for what she thought was her 12 week scan but found out she was a lot futher on


----------



## mummyclo

Lozzy might be right.
I'd be really embarrased if I didn't know I was pregnant too!
Even though I couldn't really hide it from 25weeks :haha:


----------



## till bob

hi girls sorry not been around for a few days iv been poorly had a sickness bug had to go c my midwife yday as was worried about pheebs but checked her she seems ok had a growth spurt again and grew 3 cm in 2 weeks bless her so thats good i did have protein in my water and my blood pressure was up so she said to go straight to hospital if i feel any worse as they r signs of pre clampsia but i do feel abit better today. havent had chance to catch up so hope i havent missed much and that everyones keepin well xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

till bob said:


> hi girls sorry not been around for a few days iv been poorly had a sickness bug had to go c my midwife yday as was worried about pheebs but checked her she seems ok had a growth spurt again and grew 3 cm in 2 weeks bless her so thats good i did have protein in my water and my blood pressure was up so she said to go straight to hospital if i feel any worse as they r signs of pre clampsia but i do feel abit better today. havent had chance to catch up so hope i havent missed much and that everyones keepin well xx

 Sorry to hear you've been ill - hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## mummyclo

Hope you feel better too till bob x
I hate being Ill :(


----------



## ducky1502

Aww so sorry you have been poorly.

I can feel babys head rolling around my foof and it feels so gross lol. Any lower and i swear his head would be poking out!!!!


----------



## till bob

thanks girls nice to know u all care its so much harder 2 wen ur ill and still got a 2 an half yr old to look after isnt it but im on the mend now thank god pheebs has been really wild the last few days iv been in agony every time she moved to but midwife said even tho i dont look very big baby is really long so i suppose shes gettin squashed hence why shes been hurtin me abit lol x


----------



## xkirstyx

hope everyone is ok! im so tired and cant be assed reading back 2days lol soz! 
thanks for all my birthday wishes on fb! and a very busy last two days!

my mw phoned 2night and said something is showing up on my unrine sample that got sent away 2weeks ago so gotta go to docs 2moz so they can check it again and if needed i might need to go to te hopsital to triage after :( so fingers crossed im ok but last 2days iv been getting alot of stabbing pains and mw said could be coz a infection :(


----------



## - Butterfly -

Glad you had a good birthday Kirsty. Hope all goes well with your appt - please let us know how you get on x


----------



## ducky1502

Keep us updated kirsty. I hope its nothing.


----------



## mrsbling

I cannot believe how many letters I have had for antenatal apointments!!!

I was offered one tonight for 2 hours, but had to decline as I had someone coming over to measure up for a new DGU. Then had another one from the local surestart centre inviting me there tomorrow afternoon ......... then a letter in the post to say the other local surestart were going to call round next week to go through the facilities they have on offer at their centre? I am sure they are going to try and sell me something?

But the Surestart centres also sent a letter to say they have some free NCT antenatal courses a few miles away, and if I want to go to give them a call directly and find out when the next one start.

Anyone else hounded with this many invites...... I know its nice to have sooooo many centres on hand who deal with Health visitors/midwife/baby groups - but theres about 5 within a few miles from here and 2 of the centres look lovely, but I was expecting it to be arranged by the midwife :shrug:


----------



## mrsbling

xkirstyx said:


> hope everyone is ok! im so tired and cant be assed reading back 2days lol soz!
> thanks for all my birthday wishes on fb! and a very busy last two days!
> 
> my mw phoned 2night and said something is showing up on my unrine sample that got sent away 2weeks ago so gotta go to docs 2moz so they can check it again and if needed i might need to go to te hopsital to triage after :( so fingers crossed im ok but last 2days iv been getting alot of stabbing pains and mw said could be coz a infection :(

Hope appointment goes well Kirsty :hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

Pixxie said:


> Am I the only person ever to be on iron tabs and not constipated!? :haha:
> 
> Salmon and rice for my tea tonight :)
> 
> Need to give OH a nudge about the nursery wallpaper, he needs to have another go or let my dad do it! xx

I took iron tablets with DS and don't remember being constipated - my abiding memory is of having black poo!!!! Urgh!!!



ducky1502 said:


> My cousin had quite an obvious bump by 20wks with her first. Don't get me wrong I'm not suggesting she's lying or anything.... it just sounds a bit strange. I guess it would make more sense if you knew more about her but talking to my OH and my mum they both agree something doesn't sound right. Is it wrong that although I'm happy for her and can't wait to meet the little princess that it feels like she's steeling my thunder :brat: haha.

I know what you mean hun, been a few "friends" announce their preg just after me and I felt the same!!



ducky1502 said:


> Aww so sorry you have been poorly.
> 
> I can feel babys head rolling around my foof and it feels so gross lol. Any lower and i swear his head would be poking out!!!!

I don't know what my bubs has been up to tonight but its been quite painful at times right down on my bikini line and lower!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies hope you are all well..
Kirsty I hope everything is ok.
Last night for the first time I got a period like pain while lying down ( it wasn't painful, but definitely period like) I didn't think much of it, but now I am getting it again. I am used to getting BH but they are never accompanied by this feeling... do you think I should be concerned????


----------



## lozzy21

mrsbling said:


> I cannot believe how many letters I have had for antenatal apointments!!!
> 
> I was offered one tonight for 2 hours, but had to decline as I had someone coming over to measure up for a new DGU. Then had another one from the local surestart centre inviting me there tomorrow afternoon ......... then a letter in the post to say the other local surestart were going to call round next week to go through the facilities they have on offer at their centre? I am sure they are going to try and sell me something?
> 
> But the Surestart centres also sent a letter to say they have some free NCT antenatal courses a few miles away, and if I want to go to give them a call directly and find out when the next one start.
> 
> Anyone else hounded with this many invites...... I know its nice to have sooooo many centres on hand who deal with Health visitors/midwife/baby groups - but theres about 5 within a few miles from here and 2 of the centres look lovely, but I was expecting it to be arranged by the midwife :shrug:

Nop iv got to ring the office towards the end of the month to find out when im booked on


----------



## lozzy21

Is any one else starting to get pressure down below? Its not sore but its a bit uncomfortable, only happens now and again.


----------



## nikki-lou25

lozzy21 said:


> Is any one else starting to get pressure down below? Its not sore but its a bit uncomfortable, only happens now and again.

Oh meeee!! Not all the time but it varies in intensity from day to day. If I squat down to Aimee I feel like theres a bowlin ball there :wacko:


----------



## ducky1502

lozzy21 said:


> Is any one else starting to get pressure down below? Its not sore but its a bit uncomfortable, only happens now and again.

Ive been getting lots of pressure for weeks now. B
big heavy baby lol.


----------



## ducky1502

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies hope you are all well..
> Kirsty I hope everything is ok.
> Last night for the first time I got a period like pain while lying down ( it wasn't painful, but definitely period like) I didn't think much of it, but now I am getting it again. I am used to getting BH but they are never accompanied by this feeling... do you think I should be concerned????

I get period pains. Have been for a while now. Ive heard its normal at this stage.


----------



## lozzy21

Phew lol

Im gessing its just baby starting to move down. I say gessing because thats me gessing that baby is head down


----------



## spencerbear

Ive started taking spatone for my iron as the tablets where giving me really bad constipation. It tastes a bit strange but otherise ok.

Hope everythign is ok tomorrow kirsty x


----------



## nikki-lou25

spencerbear said:


> Ive started taking spatone for my iron as the tablets where giving me really bad constipation. It tastes a bit strange but otherise ok.
> 
> Hope everythign is ok tomorrow kirsty x

I can't taste it when I put it in Orange juice, but OJ has started givin me heartburn :dohh:

Lozzy - I'm presuming its baby mving in and out of my pelvis, I'm also assuming its head down :thumbup: I bloody hope it is!!!


----------



## lozzy21

I bloody hope so too lol


----------



## spencerbear

i find it gives me that metallic taste you get in 1st tri even with the oj


----------



## nikki-lou25

spencerbear said:


> i find it gives me that metallic taste you get in 1st tri even with the oj

Yeh it does slightly, like an after taste rather than flavouring the OJ iykwim?? Its sooo much nicer than Floradix Liquid tho - omg that stuff made me retch SO bad :nope:

I am sooo tired even tho I had a nap this aft :sleep:


----------



## spencerbear

Yeah i do know what you mean.

I didnt get a nap this afternoon, took a friend to an appointment, they were there 1.5 hours and im struggling to stay awake sat in the car. By the time they had finished it was time to get becca frm childminders, not good.


----------



## lozzy21

Omg iv just realised, once i finish work in the morning iv only got 2 shifts left.

Roll on 9.30 when i can go home!


----------



## spencerbear

lozzy21 said:



> Omg iv just realised, once i finish work in the morning iv only got 2 shifts left.
> 
> Roll on 9.30 when i can go home!

Thats great news lozzy x


----------



## lozzy21

At the moment im counting down the mins untill 11 when im alowed to go to bed


----------



## nikki-lou25

What do u do when you have a sleep shift lozzy? Do u get woke in the night?


----------



## lozzy21

Not usualy, there only supposed to wake me in an emergancy.

I do the normal jobs during the day but after about 9 its just paperwork and waiting to go to bed.


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls,
Haven't read new posts as had a bit of a crazy day today!
Had gp appointment this morning for routine check and she couldn't find babys heartbeat so ended up in hospital. 
All is fine thank god except baby moved to a transverse lie after all the poking at it!!
Hope I haven't missed anything major and everyone is ok x


----------



## ducky1502

Thought I'd share a bit of info my homeopath gave me yesterday.....

Apparently you're better off tearing than being cut (unless it's an emergency or anything like that) because a tear has jagged edges so the two sides grip together better than the two smooth sides of a cut and therefore heal quicker and scars are less noticeable. Secondly, a cut is a specific size regardless, they may cut you too much or not enough and you tear anyway, whereas a tear is the size that it NEEDS to be and therefore you don't end up up with more damage than is actually necessary.

I didn't know any of this. And I'm sure there are arguments that are for being cut too. Just thought I would pass on what I was told in case it helped anyone out. :flower:


----------



## xkirstyx

morning! i woke up last night and my tshirt and bed was socking! thanks to my boobs!!!!! couldnt beleave how much there was!


----------



## WILSMUM

ducky1502 said:


> Thought I'd share a bit of info my homeopath gave me yesterday.....
> 
> Apparently you're better off tearing than being cut (unless it's an emergency or anything like that) because a tear has jagged edges so the two sides grip together better than the two smooth sides of a cut and therefore heal quicker and scars are less noticeable. Secondly, a cut is a specific size regardless, they may cut you too much or not enough and you tear anyway, whereas a tear is the size that it NEEDS to be and therefore you don't end up up with more damage than is actually necessary.
> 
> I didn't know any of this. And I'm sure there are arguments that are for being cut too. Just thought I would pass on what I was told in case it helped anyone out. :flower:

That does actually make a lot of sense and now u've said it I'm sure I've heard that before!



xkirstyx said:


> morning! i woke up last night and my tshirt and bed was socking! thanks to my boobs!!!!! couldnt beleave how much there was!

Lol!!! I've still not had any kind of leakage at all - I can get a little bit sometimes if I squeeze really hard! DH keeps trying to "milk" me and even tried sucking on em the other night with me wriggling around trying to get away going "urgh yuck get off me"!!!!
I think hes more worried that theres nothing happening with them than me - I'm not really expecting it cause I don't remember having any leakage before DS and even when I stopped BF DS I didn't get that engored painful feeling most people get!


----------



## Mizze

xkirstyx said:


> hope everyone is ok! im so tired and cant be assed reading back 2days lol soz!
> thanks for all my birthday wishes on fb! and a very busy last two days!
> 
> my mw phoned 2night and said something is showing up on my unrine sample that got sent away 2weeks ago so gotta go to docs 2moz so they can check it again and if needed i might need to go to te hopsital to triage after :( so fingers crossed im ok but last 2days iv been getting alot of stabbing pains and mw said could be coz a infection :(

Kirsty Hope you had a great birthday and that all goes well with the Dr today. 



ducky1502 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Is any one else starting to get pressure down below? Its not sore but its a bit uncomfortable, only happens now and again.
> 
> Ive been getting lots of pressure for weeks now. B
> big heavy baby lol.Click to expand...

I get pressure after ive been to the loo usually! 



lozzy21 said:


> Omg iv just realised, once i finish work in the morning iv only got 2 shifts left.
> 
> Roll on 9.30 when i can go home!

Only 2 more - wow! I have 12 working days left including today! 



hopefully2 said:


> Hey girls,
> Haven't read new posts as had a bit of a crazy day today!
> *Had gp appointment this morning for routine check and she couldn't find babys heartbeat so ended up in hospital.*
> All is fine thank god except baby moved to a transverse lie after all the poking at it!!
> Hope I haven't missed anything major and everyone is ok x

OMG! Im so glad it all turned out okay but it must have been terrifying. :hugs:



ducky1502 said:


> Thought I'd share a bit of info my homeopath gave me yesterday.....
> 
> Apparently you're better off tearing than being cut (unless it's an emergency or anything like that) because a tear has jagged edges so the two sides grip together better than the two smooth sides of a cut and therefore heal quicker and scars are less noticeable. Secondly, a cut is a specific size regardless, they may cut you too much or not enough and you tear anyway, whereas a tear is the size that it NEEDS to be and therefore you don't end up up with more damage than is actually necessary.
> 
> I didn't know any of this. And I'm sure there are arguments that are for being cut too. Just thought I would pass on what I was told in case it helped anyone out. :flower:

I also read (years and years ago in a Sunday Mag that was having a major interview with American Midwifes pioneering a more natural approach) that a tear doesnt generally go into the muscle but that a cut can and therefore it can take much longer to heal but its often done (in USA anyway) because its easier for the Dr to sew up than a tear is???? I THINK id rather tear although just saying that makes my stomach roll! :sick:



xkirstyx said:


> morning! i woke up last night and my tshirt and bed was socking! thanks to my boobs!!!!! couldnt beleave how much there was!

I havent had any milk yet - a little squeeze a few weeks ago produced a tiny bit of colostrum which freaked me out so much I havent done it again

Morning all! 

The constipation from the iron tablets has begun already :( I am drinking prune juice to try and combat it but so far its winning. And I forgot my breakfast this morning which had lots of lovely dried apricots in it - must remember to eat it as my mid afternoon snack when I go home instead. 

Despite horrible night's sleep and even worse dream when I dreamt Baby had died :cry::cry: I dont feel to bad this morning. Horrid horrid dream though. :nope:


Till and Chloe - hope you feel a bit better today :hugs:

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Awww Mizze i had a dream my baby died the other night :(
Woke up crying my eyes out, telling OH he was angry at me because he was dead :cry:


----------



## xkirstyx

got doc app for 11.45 so fingers crossed everything will be ok!

well my boobs would only leak a tiny bit but over the last couple of days its been getting more and more but that last night was crazy!


----------



## - Butterfly -

lozzy21 said:


> Omg iv just realised, once i finish work in the morning iv only got 2 shifts left.
> 
> Roll on 9.30 when i can go home!

yay - hope it goes quick for you :happydance:


hopefully2 said:


> Hey girls,
> Haven't read new posts as had a bit of a crazy day today!
> Had gp appointment this morning for routine check and she couldn't find babys heartbeat so ended up in hospital.
> All is fine thank god except baby moved to a transverse lie after all the poking at it!!
> Hope I haven't missed anything major and everyone is ok x

Oh my how frightening. Glad all was well :hugs:



xkirstyx said:


> morning! i woke up last night and my tshirt and bed was socking! thanks to my boobs!!!!! couldnt beleave how much there was!

 I was soaking to but it wasn't my boobs - I had been sweating big time :shrug::blush:



xkirstyx said:


> got doc app for 11.45 so fingers crossed everything will be ok!
> 
> well my boobs would only leak a tiny bit but over the last couple of days its been getting more and more but that last night was crazy!

 Hope all goes well with your appointment xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze - go get those fig roll biscuits. :thumbup:

What a horrible dream hun :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> Awww Mizze i had a dream my baby died the other night :(
> Woke up crying my eyes out, telling OH he was angry at me because he was dead :cry:

:hugs:

Horrible isnt it - I couldnt get back to sleep for ages - luckily Baby was kicking away - very reassuring that. 

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Oh girls what horrible dreams - I had one a while back where I watched DS gettign run over - it was horrible and so real and vivid!

Last night though I dreamt I could actually see bits of baby through my stomach - kinda like you see it on 3d ultrasound and it had its legs spread facing front so you could see the money shot and it was well and truely definately a boy! 

Finally got round to doing my bump pics for this week so here they are!
 



Attached Files:







33+4 (2).jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 1









33+4 (3).jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cho

lovely bump wilsmum


----------



## Kerrieann

great bump wilsmum, i think ur having a boy too x

Good luck today kirsty :thumbup:

Thanks for that info ducky, i assumed that was the case but wasnt sure, i never teared with Jake luckily and hoping i dont this time either.

Denise that must have been so scary but im glad all is ok, is lo still transverse?

Mizze thats so scary i hate having dreams like that and always struggle to get back off :hugs:

Hope i havnt missed anyone!! Hope u alll have a good day too :hugs:


----------



## wishingforbub

Great bump Wilsmum :)
Good luck at the docs today Kirsty!!
I had a weird and not so nice dream about bubs too...I think the anxiety of having our LO's is getting to us LOL
LO has been moving around like crazy today :) and making the weirdest shapes out of my belly LOL I love it !!! It feels super strange though, but it's clear he is getting much bigger by the day :happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

Lovely bump :)
Good luck at the drs kirsty!

Think bubs is getting squashed in there cause he doesnt move like he used to :( worries me all the time. Dont think i have even felt him yet today. I want my super wriggley baby back lol.


----------



## Nessicle

hi girls 

hope all is ok?

ducky thanks for the info re the tearing v cutting :thumbup: 

Kirsty hope docs goes well hun 

Anouska lovely bump! 

Sorry to anyone elses I missed I'm too exhausted to think today! 

I feel so sick as Ava's head is right in my stomach and have zero energy everyone at work and on the buses is streaming with cold or sore throats and stuff and I'm terrified of getting ill. I can barely eat anything too to keep my energy levels up because of the sicky feeling and my fingers are really sore and stiff and swollen so typing is painful at work :( not having a good time of it this week!

I think I'm going to call in sick tomorrow and leave a bit earlier today I feel soooo drained I can barely keep my eyes open I just need sleep and lots of it - like lots of little naps, thats what I'll be doing on mat leave I think I can't see me sleeping much during the night and just napping when I feel the need to! 

Ava has been very active the last week too which I'm loving, she slides her feet down my insides and it feels funny - tickly but kinda painful at the same time :haha: 

And I'm soooooo sick of people saying to me "if you think you're tired now wait til the baby comes" - err how about f*ck off mate.....you try carrying a human around all day, working full time and not sleeping and see how tired you are!! And its usually blokes that say this too - why is that?! Grrr!! xx


----------



## Pixxie

My LO seems determined to keep moving even though she has no space, it hurts! She obviously doesn't understand that my ribs are there for a reason, not just to get in her way :haha: 

I've noticed now as well when I rub my belly she sticks her body out towards my hand as if she likes it :cloud9: xx


----------



## Pixxie

FAT BABY!!! EEEEEEK :shock: :happydance: x


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> My LO seems determined to keep moving even though she has no space, it hurts! She obviously doesn't understand that my ribs are there for a reason, not just to get in her way :haha:
> 
> I've noticed now as well when I rub my belly she sticks her body out towards my hand as if she likes it :cloud9: xx




Pixxie said:


> FAT BABY!!! EEEEEEK :shock: :happydance: x

woo hoo for fat baby! I should get mine either tomorrow or Saturday :happydance:

lol naughty Mabel!! I know what you mean Ava is the same I keep getting really sharp sensations at my cervix because she's breech/transverse and it's really painful I'm sat at my desk making weird noises and ouchy sounds and everyone is staring at me ha ha xx


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> I've noticed now as well when I rub my belly she sticks her body out towards my hand as if she likes it :cloud9: xx

so ace isnt it :cloud9: I never thought I would bond so much with my baby girl before she's even here goodness knows what it's like once the baby arrives!!xx


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> I've noticed now as well when I rub my belly she sticks her body out towards my hand as if she likes it :cloud9: xx
> 
> so ace isnt it :cloud9: I never thought I would bond so much with my baby girl before she's even here goodness knows what it's like once the baby arrives!!xxClick to expand...

I know! It makes me feel like she loves me back, but I know she doesn't even understand who I am :haha: xx


----------



## ducky1502

Yay for fat baby pixxie :)

Ness u sound so miserable. I hope your maternity leave comes around quickly for you so you can get some much needed rest. 

For those who read about my pregnant cousin last niggt apparently they didnt tell anyone until 27wks because they didnt want to say anything until they knew how they felt about it. My aunty guessed months ago but just waited for her to tell her. Feeling a bit sorry for my cousin cause they struggle with one baby, no car, live in a house full of damp and to be honest they live a very dishonest council lifestyle. Her OH refuses to work and does dodgy stuff. I have a feeling neither of them want another baby. Makes me feel bad cause ive been texting her for months about all my scans, all the stuff we have got and how we have moved to a lovely new house and got a new car. She lives 4hrs away but we r going to visit next wkend so a big cousin hug is on the cards lol. Going to buy baby a little present too :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pixxie said:


> FAT BABY!!! EEEEEEK :shock: :happydance: x

 yay :thumbup: one more box to go!! :wacko:


----------



## Xaviersmom

YAY Pixxie!! LO pokes herself out when I rub my bump too.. I love it.

I googled last night.. I know... I shoudn't.. DH and I were having a debate about it being totally normal for LO to have the hiccups a lot. When I googled, I got an article abt cord compression and hiccups being related to LOs being born sleeping.. I freaked a little. But it also said those babies have decreased movements.. so I guess I will take a deep breath and keep track of how much she moves. 

And I will stop googling...


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> Oh girls what horrible dreams - I had one a while back where I watched DS gettign run over - it was horrible and so real and vivid!
> 
> Last night though I dreamt I could actually see bits of baby through my stomach - kinda like you see it on 3d ultrasound and it had its legs spread facing front so you could see the money shot and it was well and truely definately a boy!
> 
> Finally got round to doing my bump pics for this week so here they are!

Glad you had a nice dream - the one about DS must have been awful. Lovely bump too - you can definately see the difference to your avatar picture. :thumbup:



wishingforbub said:


> Great bump Wilsmum :)
> Good luck at the docs today Kirsty!!
> I had a weird and not so nice dream about bubs too...I think the anxiety of having our LO's is getting to us LOL
> *LO has been moving around like crazy today  and making the weirdest shapes out of my belly LOL I love it !!! It feels super strange though, but it's clear he is getting much bigger by the day :happydance*:

Absolutely, positively and without doubt the BEST thing about being pregnant. Apart from that (for me) it seems to have been a constant round of sickness, insomnia, constipation and mind numbing tiredness. Well BabyandBump is the next best thing about Pregnancy! Wouldnt have coped half so well without you thats for sure. 



Nessicle said:


> I feel so sick as Ava's head is right in my stomach and have zero energy everyone at work and on the buses is streaming with cold or sore throats and stuff and I'm terrified of getting ill. I can barely eat anything too to keep my energy levels up because of the sicky feeling and my fingers are really sore and stiff and swollen so typing is painful at work :( not having a good time of it this week!
> 
> I think I'm going to call in sick tomorrow and leave a bit earlier today I feel soooo drained I can barely keep my eyes open I just need sleep and lots of it - like lots of little naps, thats what I'll be doing on mat leave I think I can't see me sleeping much during the night and just napping when I feel the need to!
> 
> Ava has been very active the last week too which I'm loving, she slides her feet down my insides and it feels funny - tickly but kinda painful at the same time :haha:
> 
> And I'm soooooo sick of people saying to me "if you think you're tired now wait til the baby comes" - err how about f*ck off mate.....you try carrying a human around all day, working full time and not sleeping and see how tired you are!! And its usually blokes that say this too - why is that?! Grrr!! xx

Ness definately call in sick tomorrow - you sound exhausted. As for the sickness I felt that a lot last week - Caitlyn has obviously moved positon because my stomach feels less sicky and my appetite is back this week. Can you have the protein drinks to help get some nutrients into you in an easy way? Or do that have wheat in them too? (Would NOT surprise me at all) Apart from that the only thing I can suggest is the little and often approach and watch those iron levels! 



Pixxie said:


> FAT BABY!!! EEEEEEK :shock: :happydance: x

:yipee: 



ducky1502 said:


> For those who read about my pregnant cousin last niggt apparently they didnt tell anyone until 27wks because they didnt want to say anything until they knew how they felt about it. My aunty guessed months ago but just waited for her to tell her. Feeling a bit sorry for my cousin cause they struggle with one baby, no car, live in a house full of damp and to be honest they live a very dishonest council lifestyle. Her OH refuses to work and does dodgy stuff. I have a feeling neither of them want another baby. Makes me feel bad cause ive been texting her for months about all my scans, all the stuff we have got and how we have moved to a lovely new house and got a new car. She lives 4hrs away but we r going to visit next wkend so a big cousin hug is on the cards lol. Going to buy baby a little present too :)


Ducky - its not your fault that a) her lifestyle is what it is and b) that you didnt know she was pregnant - so dont feel guilty hon. Lovely idea to buy the baby a present. :thumbup:

Mizze xxx


----------



## Mizze

Xaviersmom said:


> YAY Pixxie!! LO pokes herself out when I rub my bump too.. I love it.
> 
> I googled last night.. I know... I shoudn't.. DH and I were having a debate about it being totally normal for LO to have the hiccups a lot. When I googled, I got an article abt cord compression and hiccups being related to LOs being born sleeping.. I freaked a little. But it also said those babies have decreased movements.. so I guess I will take a deep breath and keep track of how much she moves.
> 
> And I will stop googling...

*STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE!* Or we will be forced to confiscate your PC! 
** :)

Its too easy isnt it to frighten yourself silly. DH banned me from it after my second mc as I was making myself ill looking at reasons why etc.

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

Xaviersmom said:


> YAY Pixxie!! LO pokes herself out when I rub my bump too.. I love it.
> 
> I googled last night.. I know... I shoudn't.. DH and I were having a debate about it being totally normal for LO to have the hiccups a lot. When I googled, I got an article abt cord compression and hiccups being related to LOs being born sleeping.. I freaked a little. But it also said those babies have decreased movements.. so I guess I will take a deep breath and keep track of how much she moves.
> 
> And I will stop googling...

STOP GOOGLING!!! Lesson here? Google is not a replacement for a midwife or doctor ;) 

My LO has hiccups a lot too, I asked others in 3rd tri how often their babies got them and everyone was saying 4 or 5 times a day on average. I wouldn't worry xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Google is dangerous!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Girls...:flower:

Ive been missing you all & the gossip :coffee:

Hope everyone is Ok? :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Anyone still thinking....'Eeek, I have quite a bit left to get' :wacko:


----------



## Kerrieann

Kelly, where have you beeen!!!! :haha: Is ur hubby back now hun? Ive actually got everything for baby now, and have even got alf way through my xmas shopping and going to finish that off next week!!


----------



## cho

Im having one of those days!
Im feeling sorry for myself today.
I have no clothes that fit me, i feel like i am wearing the same things all the time majority of it is pjs:haha:
My skin feels like it couldnt possibly stretch anymore, i wake up just as tired as when i went to bed not to mention Bradley always waking sooo early! bless him.
I havent been food shopping properly in ages and all i seem to be eating is snacks and crap because that all we have in, i go to asda but i leave again cos it seems i feel ill as soon as enter the store dont know why lol
I feel guilty too as dh is out working and i am sat in on my arse doing naf all trying not to fall asleep
other than that i am fine :haha:
Hope everyones ok, im going to go have a hormonal cry lol:cry:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> Kelly, where have you beeen!!!! :haha: Is ur hubby back now hun? Ive actually got everything for baby now, and have even got alf way through my xmas shopping and going to finish that off next week!!

 I've still got a few bits left to get for baby - nothing major. Have been xmas shopping this morning at Boots. Done some online too. Only have 6 pressies left to get!! :happydance:



c.holdway said:


> Im having one of those days!
> Im feeling sorry for myself today.
> I have no clothes that fit me, i feel like i am wearing the same things all the time majority of it is pjs:haha:
> My skin feels like it couldnt possibly stretch anymore, i wake up just as tired as when i went to bed not to mention Bradley always waking sooo early! bless him.
> I havent been food shopping properly in ages and all i seem to be eating is snacks and crap because that all we have in, i go to asda but i leave again cos it seems i feel ill as soon as enter the store dont know why lol
> I feel guilty too as dh is out working and i am sat in on my arse doing naf all trying not to fall asleep
> other than that i am fine :haha:
> Hope everyones ok, im going to go have a hormonal cry lol:cry:

 :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

kelly - great to see you back hun x


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Kelly, where have you beeen!!!! :haha: Is ur hubby back now hun? Ive actually got everything for baby now, and have even got alf way through my xmas shopping and going to finish that off next week!!


Hiya Kerrie & Butterfly, thanks for your messages :flower:

Yes, my Hubby is back now....Lovely :kiss:

I have popped in now & then, but you may have missed my posts

Ive been suffering with sickness feeling, which the midwife has said is related to the heartburn :cry: So im on the doctors tablets still & gaviscon 

I am really starting to think I need to get this baby shopping wrapped up now...:haha: Still need a fair few things :wacko:


----------



## mummyclo

YEY! Welcome back Kelly! :hugs:
I feel exactly the same Charlotte :hugs:
Ive done nothing the past few days, as if i didn't feel bad enogh i have an awful cold now too :(
I always feel guilt when OH comes home from work and ive literally done nothing :cry:


----------



## ducky1502

Hi kelly :) we missed you!

Eurgh my nana is SO rude :growlmad:
She just rang me to get my cousins mobile number so she could ring her to congratulate her.... She THEN went on to tell me how excited she was that it was a girl and that because she's not the one having them it's ok for her to voice her opinion that she's excited it's a girl and we're not going to end up with all boys in the family!!! Thank you nana, that makes me feel AMAZING! Thank you for telling me that a boy is fine but a girl is even better. Old people have no control over what they say I swear! :growlmad:


----------



## Kerrieann

Charlotte sorry ur eeling so crap :hugs:
I sometimes save up all my energy until an hour before dh is due home then sprint about doing the housework :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

im back from docs my blood pressure is fine but my urine is still showing up something so looks like i do have a infection :( iv to phone doc back 2moz for result! 

kelly nice to see you back! i no i want time to slow down!!!! i really dont feel ready yet! xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrieann said:


> Charlotte sorry ur eeling so crap :hugs:
> I sometimes save up all my energy until an hourbefor dh is due home the sprint about doing the housework :haha:

I do that too!! :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

Welcome back kelly x

Ive still not sorted through everything i have, so not sure what i have left to get.

Charlotte, sorry your feeling so bad, big :hugs: coming your way. i know how you feel though x

Ducky thats old people for you, they just dont think before they speak x

Kirsty glad everything else is ok :hugs:

Ness definately a good idea to take tomorrow off, sounds like you need it.

Sorry if i missed anyone :hugs:

Do you find yourself moaning alot more than normal? Ive been doing it recently and things are irritating me more......might have to go and hide away for the next 10 weeks!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> YEY! Welcome back Kelly! :hugs:
> I feel exactly the same Charlotte :hugs:
> Ive done nothing the past few days, as if i didn't feel bad enogh i have an awful cold now too :(
> I always feel guilt when OH comes home from work and ive literally done nothing :cry:

 I feel guilty too :blush: Luckily my DH is fab and never complains 



ducky1502 said:


> Hi kelly :) we missed you!
> 
> Eurgh my nana is SO rude :growlmad:
> She just rang me to get my cousins mobile number so she could ring her to congratulate her.... She THEN went on to tell me how excited she was that it was a girl and that because she's not the one having them it's ok for her to voice her opinion that she's excited it's a girl and we're not going to end up with all boys in the family!!! Thank you nana, that makes me feel AMAZING! Thank you for telling me that a boy is fine but a girl is even better. Old people have no control over what they say I swear! :growlmad:

 :growlmad: to Ducky's Nana



Kerrieann said:


> Charlotte sorry ur eeling so crap :hugs:
> I sometimes save up all my energy until an hourbefor dh is due home the sprint about doing the housework :haha:

 oh Kerrie - I do that too :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

:happydance: I have 11 hours left to work over 2 shifts :happydance: 

Sorry im a bit excited lol


----------



## Kerrieann

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: how exciting lozzy!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Lol my oh never complains either!
I bet you are excited lozzy, I remember how happy I was to finish work :happydance:
X


----------



## mummyclo

Also kerrie your 1 month 17 days ticker is scaring me! :haha:


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> Anyone still thinking....'Eeek, I have quite a bit left to get' :wacko:

Oh god Yes! Nice to see you here, shame you are still suffering with the sickness hon. :hug:



c.holdway said:


> Im having one of those days!
> Im feeling sorry for myself today.
> I have no clothes that fit me, i feel like i am wearing the same things all the time majority of it is pjs:haha:
> My skin feels like it couldnt possibly stretch anymore, i wake up just as tired as when i went to bed not to mention Bradley always waking sooo early! bless him.
> I havent been food shopping properly in ages and all i seem to be eating is snacks and crap because that all we have in, i go to asda but i leave again cos it seems i feel ill as soon as enter the store dont know why lol
> I feel guilty too as dh is out working and i am sat in on my arse doing naf all trying not to fall asleep
> other than that i am fine :haha:
> Hope everyones ok, im going to go have a hormonal cry lol:cry:

Aw Charlotte. :hugs::hugs: Internet shopping cannot be recommended enough. 



- Butterfly - said:


> I've still got a few bits left to get for baby - nothing major. Have been xmas shopping this morning at Boots. Done some online too. Only have 6 pressies left to get!! :happydance:

Yikes I have got stocking fillers for 1 niece and 1 nephew but thats it. I am hoping once I get down to it (after I finish work) then it will be relatively simple to get done and dusted. 



ducky1502 said:


> Hi kelly :) we missed you!
> 
> *Eurgh my nana is SO rude *
> She just rang me to get my cousins mobile number so she could ring her to congratulate her.... She THEN went on to tell me how excited she was that it was a girl and that because she's not the one having them it's ok for her to voice her opinion that she's excited it's a girl and we're not going to end up with all boys in the family!!! Thank you nana, that makes me feel AMAZING! Thank you for telling me that a boy is fine but a girl is even better. Old people have no control over what they say I swear! :growlmad:

Ouch not tactful at all is she - obviously didnt stop to think how it would make you feel! :growlmad:



xkirstyx said:


> im back from docs my blood pressure is fine but my urine is still showing up something so looks like i do have a infection :( iv to phone doc back 2moz for result!
> kelly nice to see you back! i no i want time to slow down!!!! i really dont feel ready yet! xxx

I dont feel ready but I want time to speed up and slow down at the same time! Kirsty commiserations on the infection but at least they can sort it easily. Good news on your blood pressure. 



mummyclo said:


> Also kerrie your 1 month 17 days ticker is scaring me! :haha:

OMG - Am going to go hide now....

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> I know! It makes me feel like she loves me back, but I know she doesn't even understand who I am :haha: xx

Aww of course she does :flower: thats why we have that special bond with them when they arrive :D xx



ducky1502 said:


> Yay for fat baby pixxie :)
> 
> *Ness u sound so miserable. I hope your maternity leave comes around quickly for you so you can get some much needed rest. *
> 
> For those who read about my pregnant cousin last niggt apparently they didnt tell anyone until 27wks because they didnt want to say anything until they knew how they felt about it. My aunty guessed months ago but just waited for her to tell her. Feeling a bit sorry for my cousin cause they struggle with one baby, no car, live in a house full of damp and to be honest they live a very dishonest council lifestyle. Her OH refuses to work and does dodgy stuff. I have a feeling neither of them want another baby. Makes me feel bad cause ive been texting her for months about all my scans, all the stuff we have got and how we have moved to a lovely new house and got a new car. She lives 4hrs away but we r going to visit next wkend so a big cousin hug is on the cards lol. Going to buy baby a little present too :)

haha sorry to bring everyone down constantly I think it's the tiredness that's doing it I'm a naturally tired person so maybe that's why I'm finding it more hard...

That sounds quite sad about your cousin hun a good hug is definitely what she needs by the sounds of it! :flower:



Mizze said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I feel so sick as Ava's head is right in my stomach and have zero energy everyone at work and on the buses is streaming with cold or sore throats and stuff and I'm terrified of getting ill. I can barely eat anything too to keep my energy levels up because of the sicky feeling and my fingers are really sore and stiff and swollen so typing is painful at work :( not having a good time of it this week!
> 
> I think I'm going to call in sick tomorrow and leave a bit earlier today I feel soooo drained I can barely keep my eyes open I just need sleep and lots of it - like lots of little naps, thats what I'll be doing on mat leave I think I can't see me sleeping much during the night and just napping when I feel the need to!
> 
> Ava has been very active the last week too which I'm loving, she slides her feet down my insides and it feels funny - tickly but kinda painful at the same time :haha:
> 
> And I'm soooooo sick of people saying to me "if you think you're tired now wait til the baby comes" - err how about f*ck off mate.....you try carrying a human around all day, working full time and not sleeping and see how tired you are!! And its usually blokes that say this too - why is that?! Grrr!! xx
> 
> Ness definately call in sick tomorrow - you sound exhausted. As for the sickness I felt that a lot last week - Caitlyn has obviously moved positon because my stomach feels less sicky and my appetite is back this week. Can you have the protein drinks to help get some nutrients into you in an easy way? Or do that have wheat in them too? (Would NOT surprise me at all) Apart from that the only thing I can suggest is the little and often approach and watch those iron levels!
> 
> My LO has hiccups a lot too, I asked others in 3rd tri how often their babies got them and everyone was saying 4 or 5 times a day on average. I wouldn't worry xxxClick to expand...

thank you honey :flower: I really am exhausted, I definitely think it's what I need - I seem to sleep better during the day on a weekend possibly because I'm so knackered from no sleep at night that I fall asleep easier during the day. I called the docs yesterday for my blood results but they havent got them on the system. Wondering whether it's worth calling the hospital where I had them done instead?? 

I feel guilty calling in sick as we're supposed to have a site meeting tomorrow for some work we're having done at work but I just can't face another day in the office this week :( 

I've just eaten a chicken nugget meal from McD's :blush: naughty I know but my body was just telling me I needed carbs and stodge I actually feel a little better for it tbh and figured a small amount of batter is better than eating a sandwich or something. Ava was going mental before I ate it too and now I've stuffed myself she's gone all quiet bless her bet she was starving :haha: 

I think she might have changed position as it feels a bit different - like I can walk a bit easier than when she's transverse iykwim? Think she might have turned back up to breech but not sure. 



KellyC75 said:


> Hello Girls...:flower:
> 
> Ive been missing you all & the gossip :coffee:
> 
> Hope everyone is Ok? :hugs:

Hi Kel!! Good to have you back chick we've missed you! 



KellyC75 said:


> Anyone still thinking....'Eeek, I have quite a bit left to get' :wacko:

Yup I feel like that - 9 weeks although seems so close seems so far away at the same time!!



c.holdway said:


> Im having one of those days!
> Im feeling sorry for myself today.
> I have no clothes that fit me, i feel like i am wearing the same things all the time majority of it is pjs:haha:
> My skin feels like it couldnt possibly stretch anymore, i wake up just as tired as when i went to bed not to mention Bradley always waking sooo early! bless him.
> I havent been food shopping properly in ages and all i seem to be eating is snacks and crap because that all we have in, i go to asda but i leave again cos it seems i feel ill as soon as enter the store dont know why lol
> I feel guilty too as dh is out working and i am sat in on my arse doing naf all trying not to fall asleep
> other than that i am fine :haha:
> Hope everyones ok, im going to go have a hormonal cry lol:cry:

you have a good cry honey :hugs: 

I feel your emotion today I feel exactly the same about everything I sat in the toilet and cried at work today! felt soooo sorry for myself!! 



ducky1502 said:


> Hi kelly :) we missed you!
> 
> Eurgh my nana is SO rude :growlmad:
> She just rang me to get my cousins mobile number so she could ring her to congratulate her.... She THEN went on to tell me how excited she was that it was a girl and that because she's not the one having them it's ok for her to voice her opinion that she's excited it's a girl and we're not going to end up with all boys in the family!!! Thank you nana, that makes me feel AMAZING! Thank you for telling me that a boy is fine but a girl is even better. Old people have no control over what they say I swear! :growlmad:

HOW RUDE!!! Old people are the worse when it comes to inappropriate comments!



xkirstyx said:


> im back from docs my blood pressure is fine but my urine is still showing up something so looks like i do have a infection :( iv to phone doc back 2moz for result!
> 
> kelly nice to see you back! i no i want time to slow down!!!! i really dont feel ready yet! xxx

Aw boo about the infection chick hope it's just a case of antibiotics xx


----------



## Xaviersmom

KellyC75 said:


> Anyone still thinking....'Eeek, I have quite a bit left to get' :wacko:

YES! I am headed shopping for some essential bits tomorrow and to do some xmas shopping. 



c.holdway said:


> Im having one of those days!
> Im feeling sorry for myself today.
> I have no clothes that fit me, *i feel like i am wearing the same things all the time majority of it is pjs*:haha:
> My skin feels like it couldnt possibly stretch anymore, i wake up just as tired as when i went to bed not to mention Bradley always waking sooo early! bless him.
> I havent been food shopping properly in ages and all i seem to be eating is snacks and crap because that all we have in, i go to asda but i leave again cos it seems i feel ill as soon as enter the store dont know why lol
> I feel guilty too as dh is out working and i am sat in on my arse doing naf all trying not to fall asleep
> other than that i am fine :haha:
> Hope everyones ok, im going to go have a hormonal cry lol:cry:

Me too! I do laundry every 2 days because I don't have a lot that fits. :(



xkirstyx said:


> im back from docs my blood pressure is fine but my urine is still showing up something so looks like i do have a infection :( iv to phone doc back 2moz for result!
> 
> kelly nice to see you back! *i no i want time to slow down!!!!* i really dont feel ready yet! xxx

I want time to speed up. I want her *NOW!*



lozzy21 said:


> :happydance: I have 11 hours left to work over 2 shifts :happydance:
> Sorry im a bit excited lol

YAY! :happydance:

DH leaves for a tournament 5 hours away tomorrow right after work. House to myself all weekend! Wonder what sort of trouble I can get into while he's gone...There are a few things I want to get done that will be easier without him. :)


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Also kerrie your 1 month 17 days ticker is scaring me! :haha:

Yeah & mine is in 'real countdown time' as im booked for a Csection....Its making me really nervous!!!! :baby:

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

That is scary Kelly! :haha:
But at least you know when your gonna meet your LO :happydance:
Im addicted to ebay now :( 
Bought a few things over the past few days, its really fun! :blush:


----------



## cho

Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

Kerrieann said:


> Kelly, where have you beeen!!!! :haha: Is ur hubby back now hun? Ive actually got everything for baby now, and have even got alf way through my xmas shopping and going to finish that off next week!!

I think I've got everything for baby now, except more nappys, wet wipes and forumla of course! cotbed mattress has literally just been delivered! My mum is doing a box of bits up (wipes, cotton wool, toiletries etc), shes been buying bits and pieces for months now I think just when she sees things of offer so I probably won't really need much more other than forumla tbh!

Pretty much done all my xmas shopping online yesterday as well, think we're gonna getting vouchers for DHs daughters for their b'days and christmas in one go iykwim, DH wants to check with them first that this is ok as it means they wont actually have anything to open from us at christmas, other than that I just need to get stocking fillers for DS, am thinking about going into town half term (week after next) so I can get that done before I get too big cause I couldn;t find anythign online and it was making me stressed!!!! Lol!!

I think bubs was actually trying to get out last night - had a couple of movements that really really hurt right down low around (if not lower than) my bikini line! The only thing I can put it down to was bubs spinning round and stick its shoulders out! DH even felt it the 2nd time and couldn;t believe the force of the movement!!! Mind you he was all "Oh Wow" while I was like "Ow Ow Ow" with tears in my eyes!!!!
I'm starting to feel panicy now that bubs is gonna come early!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

gosh it's cold - gonna light the fire I reckon


----------



## mummyclo

My OH was cold this morning, but im quite warm!
Must be all the extra fat and being ill :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

iv still not been cold yet! Everyone looks at me like im a freak when im out as wearing a vest top,jeans and flip flops and everyone else are in their winter coats and boots :haha: noone dare questions me though :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Hi girls 

Just been for a top up shop and spend 40 quid :dohh:


----------



## mummyclo

Ewwww, just noticed my double chin :sick:
I really need to diet :(


----------



## lozzy21

So do i, but im just going to work my arse off after babys born


----------



## mummyclo

I have never been this fat in all my life :(
I mean im not obese, im just not used to having a double chin! :haha:
I thought i was all bump, but today i can just see it on my thighs and arms and chin! :cry:
Hopefully breastfeeding will get rid of some of it!


----------



## Kerrieann

chole breastfeeding will get rid of the majority plus alot is water retention not fat!! Honestly you will sweat alot of that out within a couple of weeks, i remeber waking every morning for 2 weeks after having jake drenched head to foot, it was rank but i knew it was just the water coming out lol!


----------



## lozzy21

No matter how well you eat chloe your body puts down fat stores for breastfeeding.


----------



## mummyclo

Silly child making his mummy fat! :haha:
Eww the sweating thing sounds horrid Kerrie! 
My mum said to me that after she had hers she went to the loo constantly for days, because of water retention apparently! Forgot about that, hope it is water :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Lol Kerrieann - I've not been warm through this pregnancy I'm constantly cold! Everyone keeps looking at me with pity and saying "it must have been hard in July and August time..." erm no I loved it I was actually warm for a change ha ha! 

Chloe I looked at my arse in the mirror this morning and it's friggin huge and so dimply and unnattractive! It looks like a shrivelled satsuma! I take comfort in what Kerrie said though about breastfeeding and I plan to do lots of walking out and about with bubs once she's here!

Anouska, Ava has been stretching, kicking, punching and stuff so much this week and I'm sat at work making ow ow ow noises it's quite painful now! Having absolutely tons of jelly like discharge too it freaks me out a bit I'm going through pantliners like no ones business!! 

I'm leaving work in a minute I've had enough today and seriously contemplating not coming in tomorrow it's just not worth it if I feel like crap xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Take the day off hun and just ret and relax for the rest of the weekend :flower:


----------



## mummyclo

Right im off to watch dvd in bed!
Maybe catch up later :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Yes Ness - take the day off tomorrow.:hugs:

I didn't light my fire in the end cos the house was that cold that the heating clicked on!!

I've had a :sleep: on the settee and feel like total shit now :blush:


----------



## WILSMUM

i've been cold all through this pregnancy so far - people look at me like i'm mad cause I'm so wrapped up when i go out!!!!


----------



## spencerbear

Grrr stupid ex MIL...... she rang me last week asking to have becca, cause she never gets to see her. I always say yes, unless i have something else planned. By half 10 today heard nothing from her, so text her and she has arranged to do something else. But said she would come round this afternoon. Needless to say, still no sign of her and its beccas dinner and bath time now......

I really hate it when people let kids down......if it wasnt for the fact that becca loves to spend time with her, id be inclined to say NO next time.


----------



## mrsbling

Evening lovely ladies :hi:

Been to my midwife appointment today and LO is head down (she has been at every scan too) and is measuring 32 weeks, and both midwifes (yes for some reason I get two at a time?) didn't bat an eyelid like that is what they see everyday :shrug: - they are the lovliest midwifes though - just a pity I cant bribe them to come to the hospital with me :haha:

I have been boiling hot for the whole of this pregnancy, and had the aircon on in the car and at work - all of my staff have been sitting in cardigans and coats for months lol as I felt like I was going to pass out because of the heat. I am still going to work in a short sleeved bluse (I am normally the one moaning I am cold ;) ).

LO keeps punching down really low and it makes me jump, like she is punching my bladder then kicks me in the ribs ;)


----------



## ducky1502

Evening. Im sooo tired after walking the dog. Just had a cuppa and im snuggled up on the sofa but gotta go to OHs families tonight for dinner. I hate having to be polite when i dont wanna be lol.

Ness i say take tomorrow off. You deserve it.

Yay lozzy!!! Two shifts left then its all over :)


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
I just got back from the gym so I am a bit pooped now LOL. I am making yummy steak, broccoli and white cheese sauce and salad for dinner...Feels weird to cook just for myself with hubby being away.
I have been super hot this pregnancy especially in the last few days.. like boiling! And I am usually quite a cold person.. LOL
I feel little ( well sometimes big) punches down below too and the feet are always all over the place :)
The heartburn is not nice at all, but taking Gavison at night and propping my head up a bit in bed seems to help loads!
Yay for Lozzy for mat leave after just 2 more shifts :happydance:
30 weeks for me tomorrow !! YAY :)


----------



## Pixxie

Behold my huge multi quote! :haha: 



KellyC75 said:


> Anyone still thinking....'Eeek, I have quite a bit left to get' :wacko:

ME!!! :shock: I still don't even have a cot or pram :dohh:



ducky1502 said:


> Hi kelly :) we missed you!
> 
> Eurgh my nana is SO rude :growlmad:
> She just rang me to get my cousins mobile number so she could ring her to congratulate her.... She THEN went on to tell me how excited she was that it was a girl and that because she's not the one having them it's ok for her to voice her opinion that she's excited it's a girl and we're not going to end up with all boys in the family!!! Thank you nana, that makes me feel AMAZING! Thank you for telling me that a boy is fine but a girl is even better. Old people have no control over what they say I swear! :growlmad:

:dohh: :growlmad: Silly nana



Kerrieann said:


> Charlotte sorry ur eeling so crap :hugs:
> I sometimes save up all my energy until an hour before dh is due home then sprint about doing the housework :haha:

What? this isn't normal behaviour!? :haha: 



lozzy21 said:


> :happydance: I have 11 hours left to work over 2 shifts :happydance:
> 
> Sorry im a bit excited lol

:happydance: weyhey for Lozzy!



spencerbear said:


> Grrr stupid ex MIL...... she rang me last week asking to have becca, cause she never gets to see her. I always say yes, unless i have something else planned. By half 10 today heard nothing from her, so text her and she has arranged to do something else. But said she would come round this afternoon. Needless to say, still no sign of her and its beccas dinner and bath time now......
> 
> I really hate it when people let kids down......if it wasnt for the fact that becca loves to spend time with her, id be inclined to say NO next time.

Oh the silly woman, that's so rude just making other plans! 



mrsbling said:


> Evening lovely ladies :hi:
> 
> Been to my midwife appointment today and LO is head down (she has been at every scan too) and is measuring 32 weeks, and both midwifes (yes for some reason I get two at a time?) didn't bat an eyelid like that is what they see everyday :shrug: - they are the lovliest midwifes though - just a pity I cant bribe them to come to the hospital with me :haha:
> 
> I have been boiling hot for the whole of this pregnancy, and had the aircon on in the car and at work - all of my staff have been sitting in cardigans and coats for months lol as I felt like I was going to pass out because of the heat. I am still going to work in a short sleeved bluse (I am normally the one moaning I am cold ;) ).
> 
> LO keeps punching down really low and it makes me jump, like she is punching my bladder then kicks me in the ribs ;)

They only take notice of the size when you are 3 weeks or more out LO was probably just not sticking her bum right up :thumbup: I keep getting the biggest punches in what feels like my bum :blush: I thought she had turned breech the other day until I got an almighty kick in the ribs :haha: 

I've been so tired today, had to have a nap on the sofa before :sleep: and my bellybutton is soooooo itchy right now it's driving me mad!! I'm a bit scared it might rip open :shock: xxx


----------



## Mizze

spencerbear said:


> Grrr stupid ex MIL...... she rang me last week asking to have becca, cause she never gets to see her. I always say yes, unless i have something else planned. By half 10 today heard nothing from her, so text her and she has arranged to do something else. But said she would come round this afternoon. Needless to say, still no sign of her and its beccas dinner and bath time now......
> 
> I really hate it when people let kids down......if it wasnt for the fact that becca loves to spend time with her, id be inclined to say NO next time.

Thats so wrong to let Becca down like that hon! :growlmad: I hate that too when people do it - so unfair on her.



ducky1502 said:


> Evening. Im sooo tired after walking the dog. Just had a cuppa and im snuggled up on the sofa but gotta go to OHs families tonight for dinner. *I hate having to be polite when i dont wanna be lol.*
> 
> Ness i say take tomorrow off. You deserve it.
> 
> Yay lozzy!!! Two shifts left then its all over :)

Oh me too. Am sat here in my dressing gown after a bath - would hate to have to entertain anyone now. 



wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> *I just got back from the gym so I am a bit pooped now *LOL. I am making yummy steak, broccoli and white cheese sauce and salad for dinner...Feels weird to cook just for myself with hubby being away.
> I have been super hot this pregnancy especially in the last few days.. like boiling! And I am usually quite a cold person.. LOL
> I feel little ( well sometimes big) punches down below too and the feet are always all over the place :)
> The heartburn is not nice at all, but taking Gavison at night and propping my head up a bit in bed seems to help loads!
> Yay for Lozzy for mat leave after just 2 more shifts :happydance:
> 30 weeks for me tomorrow !! YAY :)

OMG - The gym!! :)

Your dinner sounds lovely - we are having gammon but I dont know what to do with it yet. 

30 weeks tomorrow for us!:happydance:

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Just to let you all know I'm still alive had a bit of a weird week with warren working all sorts of times in the evening.

Worked today on my day off as im short 2 days holiday (so I thought) before my mat leave starts only for the stupid twat of a personnel manager tell me she's been meaning to tell me I'm 3 days short. Not happy, now got to work until the 6th nov an work 2 sats.


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got an itchy bellybutton aswell, its doing my nut in.

Was supposed to be cooking taccos but i fell asleep and now feel like crap so he can have beans on toast


----------



## calliebaby

:hi:
Off to find thank you notes and then go to the gym. I hope everyone has had a good day. 
Yay for 32 weeks!!!:happydance:


----------



## Pixxie

Yay 32 weeks! :dance: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

Glad your ok Sammi, thats crap about your work! :(
I feel like im getting worse and worse, got the sneezes now on top of cough sore throte and headache :cry:
My mum told me to go to the doctors, but i said no normal person goes to the doctors with a cold! :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Nothing they can do for you anyway Chloe, rest and paracetamol is all they will say


----------



## mummyclo

Yea, thats what i thought!
Overprotective mother! :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

There must be something going about, im starting to feel a bit poo.

Hope i sleep better tonight since iv had a nap today


----------



## mummyclo

Don't you feel rubbish after a nap lozzy?
I always feel worse if i nap, so i just go to bed early! :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

I feel like crap but i needed it. Going to bed early is no guarantee that ill sleep lol Went to bed at half 8 the other night to watch a film, was asleep by 10 past 9, slept great untill 12 but then was awake every hour and a half after that.


----------



## lozzy21

no one talking tonight


----------



## spencerbear

Itis very quiet in here at the moment x


----------



## ducky1502

Too many sleepy or poorly december dreamers i think. 

Got my growth scan at 10 tomorrow!


----------



## spencerbear

Good luck with that Ducky x


----------



## calliebaby

I posted my new pics in third tri...but thought I would do it in here as well. Also, have fun tomorrow Ducky!!!:happydance: I wish that I could have another scan.

32 weeks.


----------



## cho

morning 32 weeks today wahoo!! happy 32 to others too!!!
Ducky good luck with scan i hope everything is fine with Bubs, which i am sure it is 
Good Luck xx

Happy Birthday Nikki, have a great day, make sure your spoilt ;)

Hope everyone has a good day today, my mum is moving in to her new house today, thank god!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## cho

ooh and calliebaby lovely bump :) i will post my pics later DH took them last night for me :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning girls, it was very quiet on here last night!

Happy 32 weeks girls! :yipee:

Good luck at ur scan ducky!!

Great bump callie!! :happydance:

Charlotte thats great news about ur mum :wohoo: Cant wait to see a piccy! I forgot to do one the other day lol x


----------



## ducky1502

Thanks everyone :) I know he'll be fine but it doesn't stop me waking up a bag of nerves lol. I guess that's normal though cause there will always be that TINY bit of doubt in the back of your mind. I'll let you all know how it goes :)


----------



## Mizze

calliebaby said:


> I posted my new pics in third tri...but thought I would do it in here as well. Also, have fun tomorrow Ducky!!!:happydance: I wish that I could have another scan.
> View attachment 126076
> View attachment 126077
> 
> 32 weeks.

Really nice bump Callie - contrats on 32 weeks. 

Congrats too to Sam on 31 weeks 



c.holdway said:


> morning 32 weeks today wahoo!! happy 32 to others too!!!
> Ducky good luck with scan i hope everything is fine with Bubs, which i am sure it is
> Good Luck xx
> 
> Happy Birthday Nikki, have a great day, make sure your spoilt ;)
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day today, my mum is moving in to her new house today, thank god!!!!!!!!!! xxx

Its obviously a good day for moving up a week - arent Ness & Lozzy and others on 31 weeks today 

30 weeks for me and wishing! :happydance::happydance:

Good news about your Mum Charlotte - I love my Mum to bits but her living with us for a short time would drive both me and DH nuts very, very quickly. 

Ooh Happy Birthday Nikki! 

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

32 week barrel !:cry:


----------



## ducky1502

c.holdway said:


> 32 week barrel !:cry:

Why :cry:? You have a beatiful bump... certainly not a barrel hun!


----------



## cho

i feel so massive and swollen, do you know what i mean i feel really puffy everywhere boo!


----------



## WILSMUM

Thats a fantastic bump charlotte! and great news about yr mum moving into her new house!!! 

Callie yr bump is gorgeous too!

Good luck with yr scan Ducky, I'm sure everything'll be fine!!!

AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY NIKKI!!!!!!

The last 2 days the school run has killed me - I feel fine when I get up but by the time I'm halfway back from school I've lost all energy! I thought I was gonna pass out in co-op earlier so only ended up with cheese and bananas cause couldn;t think stright if I was meant to be getting anything else!!!!

I'm currently willing it to rain - its very dark and looks like it could, so keeping my fingers corssed - if it does rain this morning then I'll be a tenner richer!! Lol!!


----------



## Mizze

Charlotte thats a lovely bump! I do know what you mean about feeling swollen though.

I find it hard to believe we have another 2 months to go!!!

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

oh i cant imagine doing a school run, i still look dead at 12 lol, luckily dean takes Bradley on his way to work, pretty lucky really actually lol x


----------



## cho

Mizze said:


> Charlotte thats a lovely bump! I do know what you mean about feeling swollen though.
> 
> I find it hard to believe we have another 2 months to go!!!
> 
> Mizze xx

I know this is what i hate thinking is that i still have 8 weeks off getting bigger and i sure know this is when it really piles on, i feel like i dont know how i will cope getting bigger lol, i struggle getting of the sofa already:dohh:


----------



## ducky1502

Charlotte I certainly know how you feel. But there's a big difference between how you feel and how you actually look. That's a gorgeous bump :) you don't look puffy or anything. Plus you're so lucky cause you've gained hardly any weight at all!!!!


----------



## Mizze

c.holdway said:


> 32 week barrel !:cry:




WILSMUM said:


> Thats a fantastic bump charlotte! and great news about yr mum moving into her new house!!!
> 
> Callie yr bump is gorgeous too!
> 
> Good luck with yr scan Ducky, I'm sure everything'll be fine!!!
> 
> AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY NIKKI!!!!!!
> 
> The last 2 days the school run has killed me - I feel fine when I get up but by the time I'm halfway back from school I've lost all energy! I thought I was gonna pass out in co-op earlier so only ended up with cheese and bananas cause couldn;t think stright if I was meant to be getting anything else!!!!
> 
> I'm currently willing it to rain - its very dark and looks like it could, so keeping my fingers corssed - if it does rain this morning then I'll be a tenner richer!! Lol!!

Hope you feel better soon, take it easy now. Your body obviously needed potassium and calcium then. :flower:

Why will you win a tenner?? Sounds good to me! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

c.holdway said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Charlotte thats a lovely bump! I do know what you mean about feeling swollen though.
> 
> I find it hard to believe we have another 2 months to go!!!
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> I know this is what i hate thinking is that i still have 8 weeks off getting bigger and i sure know this is when it really piles on, i feel like i dont know how i will cope getting bigger lol, i struggle getting of the sofa already:dohh:Click to expand...

Me getting off the sofa or out of bed gives DH the giggles. I am apparently his little "beached whale" Cheeky b*gger!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

gorgeous bump charlotte! I know what you mean about the puffy thing, i feel it too especially at the end of the day :cry: And ur right, its now it starts piling on! So im trying to be careful...:haha:

I hate fridays as its the only day i have to set an alarm and get up early as Jake does mornings on fridays and does afternoons the rest of the week!


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls!! 

callie and charlotte wonderful bumps girls!! You both have amazing bumps! 

Nikki happy birthday sweetie! Hope you have something nice planned! 

Ducky good luck today hun sure all will be well hope you get a piccie will be cool to see him at this stage and how big be will be since 20 weeks can and 4D!

Happy 31 weeks to lozzy, sammi, Nat and me :happydance: happy 32 weeks to the other ladies too!!

Well I called in sick today, had a shitty night again and got a headache today so thought sod it I've worked really hard this week and been so busy - think it's a combination of lack of sleep, busy work week, being nearly 8 months preggers and all sorts of bugs flying round, feel a bit under the weather so reckon that makes it worse!

I feel guilty for calling in sick as I'm technically not ill but suppose they need to realise I have to slow down now and there are gonna be days here and there before my mat leave where I feel drained!

I received my first kick or punch in the ribs today - yowzer that bloody hurt!!! thought she was going to break my ribs! 

I've no idea how she's laid now - my bump is still square so think she's still transverse but no idea! Got midwife a week on Tuesday anyway!

xx


----------



## Pixxie

calliebaby said:


> I posted my new pics in third tri...but thought I would do it in here as well. Also, have fun tomorrow Ducky!!!:happydance: I wish that I could have another scan.
> View attachment 126076
> View attachment 126077
> 
> 32 weeks.

Lovely bump! :flower:



ducky1502 said:


> Thanks everyone :) I know he'll be fine but it doesn't stop me waking up a bag of nerves lol. I guess that's normal though cause there will always be that TINY bit of doubt in the back of your mind. I'll let you all know how it goes :)

He will be fine hun, can't wait to see pics! Jealous! :haha:



c.holdway said:


> 32 week barrel !:cry:

Your bump is lovely hun! :flower:



Mizze said:


> Charlotte thats a lovely bump! I do know what you mean about feeling swollen though.
> 
> *I find it hard to believe we have another 2 months to go!!*!
> 
> Mizze xx

Tell me about it! I can't even walk up the stairs without needing to stop for a rest, what am I gonna be like when full term!? :shock: 



Nessicle said:


> morning girls!!
> 
> callie and charlotte wonderful bumps girls!! You both have amazing bumps!
> 
> Nikki happy birthday sweetie! Hope you have something nice planned!
> 
> Ducky good luck today hun sure all will be well hope you get a piccie will be cool to see him at this stage and how big be will be since 20 weeks can and 4D!
> 
> Happy 31 weeks to lozzy, sammi, Nat and me :happydance: happy 32 weeks to the other ladies too!!
> 
> Well I called in sick today, had a shitty night again and got a headache today so thought sod it I've worked really hard this week and been so busy - think it's a combination of lack of sleep, busy work week, being nearly 8 months preggers and all sorts of bugs flying round, feel a bit under the weather so reckon that makes it worse!
> 
> I feel guilty for calling in sick as I'm technically not ill but suppose they need to realise I have to slow down now and there are gonna be days here and there before my mat leave where I feel drained!
> 
> I received my first kick or punch in the ribs today - yowzer that bloody hurt!!! thought she was going to break my ribs!
> 
> I've no idea how she's laid now - my bump is still square so think she's still transverse but no idea! Got midwife a week on Tuesday anyway!
> 
> xx

Well done for calling in sick, they will understand I'm sure :) I know what you mean about the rib breaking kicks, LO seems to get really annoyed that my ribs are in her way :haha: 

My OH is charming. I've been awake all night because LO wouldn't settle down, finally managed to fall asleep around 6.30, he wakes me up at 9 telling me the cat needs feeding because it's mithering him. So I said I've been up all night and all he said was 'aw well, good practice.' and rolled over :growlmad:

I seriously wish I could see into my belly, I have no idea how she is moving all over the place when she only has so many arms and legs! It feels like I have an octopus in there :rofl: I mean I know she's head down, so that's taken out of the guessing but then I'll feel what I think is a bum on the top right, then what I would imagine is her back running down the left sand side but facing outwards!? She must be doing her baby yoga or something :haha: xxx


----------



## Mizze

Ness, glad you called in sick - have a really easy day - DONT think "oh since im home I have to tidy the house" etc - your job is to lie on the sofa, so a little light snoozing and perhaps some light typing! :)

Havent had a hoof in the ribs yet but Caitlyn nearly punched through my belly last night - punched or kicked anyway - incredible and slightly scary to watch and feel - thought my skin would split! 

Right - really, really need to do some work! 

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

good luck with scan ducky!

argh im fumming!!!!!! im still waiting on my hip grant!!!!!! just phoned and they said its been delt with but need to wait upto 6weeks from the time i last phoned for it to come in!!!!! eemmmmm i have a cot to pay for!!!!!!!! argh!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you girls :flower: definitely think it was the best idea - my boss wanted me to take minutes in a meeting today and my fingers are too swollen to hold a bloody pen :haha: so glad I wont have to do that! I'm ok typing but writing is another thing lol. I'm sat watching Jeremy Kyle what a bunch of scrubbers on that show :haha: I promise not to do any cleaning I've washed up and wiped down the sides and that's it :D sat eating some chopped apple now!

My dad is here fitting some vinyl in the bathroom for us so once he's gone I'm going to get in bed with a DVD! 

lol Pixxie that must be what Ava was thinking cos I got an almighty punch/kick in the ribs as if to say "get outta my way!" ha ha! I don't know how they manage to move around so much either! 

How rude of your OH!! I would have killed mine if he'd said that I can't even bend down to pick up the bowl so he does it automatically every morning now! 

Mizze, Ava kicks like that too it's quite painful isnt it sometimes I wonder how the hell they dont manage to break free :haha: OH felt her for the first time in ages last night and he was really surprised at how strong she was he was like "OMG you have a human in your belly!" I was like have you only just realised?! ha ha!

Kirsty that is sooo frustrating why has it taken them so long? I dont think it will take 6 weeks to reach your account - I received my money before I'd even received the letter saying I'd be getting it in my account in the next 7 days lol xx


----------



## mummyclo

Morning Girls :flower:
Hope your all ok!
Lovely bumps :)
Good luck Ducky, sure it will be fine and make the most of seeing your LO again :happydance:
I still feel like shit, so im going to mums for a bit of looking after :(
:hugs: Ness, its rubbish feeling ill :(


----------



## Pixxie

I think my OH is only just starting to realise she is a proper little person! Last night he had a beer and asked me what would happen if he put it on my belly so I told him well since it's ice cold she will probably try and kick it off then told him to try it and his face when she started pummelling the can was a picture :haha: Then she moved to the opposite side of my belly to get away from him! I was like 'oh dear you have upset her now, I think you better apologise!' :rofl: xx


----------



## wishingforbub

hi ladies
happy 30 weeks for mizze and me ! :happydance: and to all those 31 and 32 weeks!!! gosh i though i'll never get to 30 LOL xxx
one more sleep til DH comes home !!!
just a question : how do you ladies keep your foof neat ? i am struggling LOL i need a mirror!


----------



## mummyclo

To the foof question, i get a wax now :)
I love it, so much easier than anything else!


----------



## Pixxie

wishingforbub said:


> just a question : how do you ladies keep your foof neat ? i am struggling LOL i need a mirror!

With great difficulty :rofl: I have to prop a mirror up on the side of the sink :blush: xxx


----------



## Nessicle

lol I havent trimmed my foof in months! Thankfully I'm not a very hair person and I'm quite fair so it's not horrendously overgrown but while I'm on maternity leave I plan to immac lol x


----------



## wishingforbub

I want to go for a wax.. I have not been in a LONG time so it will hurt like hell and probably get irritated, but I guess I'll have to start at some stage.. it's just sooo hard to see mine LOL


----------



## - Butterfly -

spencerbear said:


> Grrr stupid ex MIL...... she rang me last week asking to have becca, cause she never gets to see her. I always say yes, unless i have something else planned. By half 10 today heard nothing from her, so text her and she has arranged to do something else. But said she would come round this afternoon. Needless to say, still no sign of her and its beccas dinner and bath time now......
> 
> I really hate it when people let kids down......if it wasnt for the fact that becca loves to spend time with her, id be inclined to say NO next time.

 oh that's not good :growlmad:



mrsbling said:


> Evening lovely ladies :hi:
> 
> Been to my midwife appointment today and LO is head down (she has been at every scan too) and is measuring 32 weeks, and both midwifes (yes for some reason I get two at a time?) didn't bat an eyelid like that is what they see everyday :shrug: - they are the lovliest midwifes though - just a pity I cant bribe them to come to the hospital with me :haha:
> 
> I have been boiling hot for the whole of this pregnancy, and had the aircon on in the car and at work - all of my staff have been sitting in cardigans and coats for months lol as I felt like I was going to pass out because of the heat. I am still going to work in a short sleeved bluse (I am normally the one moaning I am cold ;) ).
> 
> LO keeps punching down really low and it makes me jump, like she is punching my bladder then kicks me in the ribs ;)

 Glad your mw went well. It's great when you've got nice mw :thumbup:



ducky1502 said:


> Evening. Im sooo tired after walking the dog. Just had a cuppa and im snuggled up on the sofa but gotta go to OHs families tonight for dinner. I hate having to be polite when i dont wanna be lol.
> 
> Ness i say take tomorrow off. You deserve it.
> 
> Yay lozzy!!! Two shifts left then its all over :)

 Hope your dinner went well hun :thumbup:



wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> I just got back from the gym so I am a bit pooped now LOL. I am making yummy steak, broccoli and white cheese sauce and salad for dinner...Feels weird to cook just for myself with hubby being away.
> I have been super hot this pregnancy especially in the last few days.. like boiling! And I am usually quite a cold person.. LOL
> I feel little ( well sometimes big) punches down below too and the feet are always all over the place :)
> The heartburn is not nice at all, but taking Gavison at night and propping my head up a bit in bed seems to help loads!
> Yay for Lozzy for mat leave after just 2 more shifts :happydance:
> 30 weeks for me tomorrow !! YAY :)

 Your dinner sounds yum!! Congrats on 30 weeks :happydance:



calliebaby said:


> :hi:
> Off to find thank you notes and then go to the gym. I hope everyone has had a good day.
> Yay for 32 weeks!!!:happydance:

 :happydance:



ducky1502 said:


> Too many sleepy or poorly december dreamers i think.
> 
> Got my growth scan at 10 tomorrow!

 Very sleepy!! Good luck for your scan :thumbup:



calliebaby said:


> I posted my new pics in third tri...but thought I would do it in here as well. Also, have fun tomorrow Ducky!!!:happydance: I wish that I could have another scan.
> View attachment 126076
> View attachment 126077
> 
> 32 weeks.

 Gorgeous bump! 



c.holdway said:


> 32 week barrel !:cry:

 Nothing like a barrel - gorgeous bump! :hugs:



Mizze said:


> Charlotte thats a lovely bump! I do know what you mean about feeling swollen though.
> 
> I find it hard to believe we have another 2 months to go!!!
> 
> Mizze xx

 another 2 months - oh god seems like a lifetime away!! :blush:



c.holdway said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Charlotte thats a lovely bump! I do know what you mean about feeling swollen though.
> 
> I find it hard to believe we have another 2 months to go!!!
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> I know this is what i hate thinking is that i still have 8 weeks off getting bigger and i sure know this is when it really piles on, i feel like i dont know how i will cope getting bigger lol, i struggle getting of the sofa already:dohh:Click to expand...

 Charlotte I struggle to get off the sofa too. I have to shimmy to the edge and then raise myself up gently!! :blush:



xkirstyx said:


> good luck with scan ducky!
> 
> argh im fumming!!!!!! im still waiting on my hip grant!!!!!! just phoned and they said its been delt with but need to wait upto 6weeks from the time i last phoned for it to come in!!!!! eemmmmm i have a cot to pay for!!!!!!!! argh!

Oh Kirsty I feel your pain - I am in the same situation with the HIP. Everytime they tell me to leave it 6 weeks but I may just ring them again today! :dohh:



Pixxie said:


> I think my OH is only just starting to realise she is a proper little person! Last night he had a beer and asked me what would happen if he put it on my belly so I told him well since it's ice cold she will probably try and kick it off then told him to try it and his face when she started pummelling the can was a picture :haha: Then she moved to the opposite side of my belly to get away from him! I was like 'oh dear you have upset her now, I think you better apologise!' :rofl: xx

:rofl:



wishingforbub said:


> hi ladies
> happy 30 weeks for mizze and me ! :happydance: and to all those 31 and 32 weeks!!! gosh i though i'll never get to 30 LOL xxx
> one more sleep til DH comes home !!!
> just a question : how do you ladies keep your foof neat ? i am struggling LOL i need a mirror!

 Happy 30, 31 and 32 weeks to all the ladies!! I ask my DH to keep my foof hair tidy for me. I try to keep it very short around the labia as it stops rubbing and soreness from pants/pantyliners (sorry if TMI) :dohh:


----------



## wishingforbub

I need to sort my foof out soon LOL :)


----------



## ducky1502

Back from my scan and we have a perfectly healthy baby boy :) he's measuring above average rather than small (although I already knew this) and is 4lb4oz at 32wks so a nice healthy weight. Got to see him wiggling his toes, sticking out his tongue and was such a poser. We got some amazing pics of him :) Have to have another scan in 2 wks though as his tummy measurement appears to be tailing off more than they would like even though it's still above average :shrug: which even they said seems a bit ridiculous but it's what they have to do and I'm not going to complain about getting to see him again! I don't have a lot of amniotic (sp?) fluid which is why my bump is so neat and I can feel him so much but it's still a normal amount so nothing to worry about there. They said even if his tummy measurement was tailing off more at the next scan and they were worried they would just deliver him and he would be perfectly fine.


----------



## ducky1502

I was just on this website https://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html#Measurement_Weeks_Calculator putting in the measurements I got given. The estimated gestation dates are SO different to the ones the hospital have written down :shrug: I don't get it!

Like on the website his head measurement is 35 wks!!!!! Whereas on my notes it says 32+4 which is a big difference.


----------



## - Butterfly -

ducky1502 said:


> I was just on this website https://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html#Measurement_Weeks_Calculator putting in the measurements I got given. The estimated gestation dates are SO different to the ones the hospital have written down :shrug: I don't get it!
> 
> Like on the website his head measurement is 35 wks!!!!! Whereas on my notes it says 32+4 which is a big difference.

 Glad your appointment went well. I used that calculator too and dates were quite different to scan dates too :shrug: I would assume that the scan dates are more accurate tbh. x


----------



## Mizze

xkirstyx said:


> good luck with scan ducky!
> 
> argh im fumming!!!!!! im still waiting on my hip grant!!!!!! just phoned and they said its been delt with but need to wait upto 6weeks from the time i last phoned for it to come in!!!!! eemmmmm i have a cot to pay for!!!!!!!! argh!

Oh how annoying it shouldnt take anywhere near that amount of time! 



mummyclo said:


> Morning Girls :flower:
> Hope your all ok!
> Lovely bumps :)
> Good luck Ducky, sure it will be fine and make the most of seeing your LO again :happydance:
> *I still feel like shit, so im going to mums for a bit of looking after *
> :hugs: Ness, its rubbish feeling ill :(

:hugs: You poor thing chloe, hope being at your Mum's cheers you up.



Pixxie said:


> I think my OH is only just starting to realise she is a proper little person! Last night he had a beer and asked me what would happen if he put it on my belly so I told him well since it's ice cold she will probably try and kick it off then told him to try it and his face when she started pummelling the can was a picture :haha: Then she moved to the opposite side of my belly to get away from him! I was like 'oh dear you have upset her now, I think you better apologise!' :rofl: xx

:rofl: :rofl: Brilliant. I get told off for putting my finger in my belly button - apparently im poking her in the eye!! :rofl: 



wishingforbub said:


> hi ladies
> happy 30 weeks for mizze and me ! :happydance: and to all those 31 and 32 weeks!!! gosh i though i'll never get to 30 LOL xxx
> one more sleep til DH comes home !!!
> just a question : how do you ladies keep your foof neat ? i am struggling LOL i need a mirror!

Hurrah! for us. 
DH usually does mine but its looking a bit ragged at the moment to say the least. :blush:



ducky1502 said:


> Back from my scan *and we have a perfectly healthy baby boy * he's measuring above average rather than small (although I already knew this) and is 4lb4oz at 32wks so a nice healthy weight. Got to see him wiggling his toes, sticking out his tongue and was such a poser. We got some amazing pics of him :) Have to have another scan in 2 wks though as his tummy measurement appears to be tailing off more than they would like even though it's still above average :shrug: which even they said seems a bit ridiculous but it's what they have to do and I'm not going to complain about getting to see him again! I don't have a lot of amniotic (sp?) fluid which is why my bump is so neat and I can feel him so much but it's still a normal amount so nothing to worry about there. They said even if his tummy measurement was tailing off more at the next scan and they were worried they would just deliver him and he would be perfectly fine.

Excellent news hon. So glad it went so well

Am off to a Mammas&Pappas discount store tomorrow apparently they have white cots for £55! Also they are opening a new proper store near us but not until December. :( I might actually get some baby stuff done this weekend.

Only 2 weeks left in work and they look likely to be very busy which will make time fly I hope! 

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

Ducky really pleased all went well, hope your going to share some pics ;) 
OMG i am nakered i have just scrubbed my kitchen for 3 and half hours! sorting drawers, cupboards ect, cant remember the last time i cleaned like that, my plan is a room a day now lol :thumbup: xx


----------



## WILSMUM

c.holdway said:


> oh i cant imagine doing a school run, i still look dead at 12 lol, luckily dean takes Bradley on his way to work, pretty lucky really actually lol x

Its not far, about a 10 min walk - well more like 15 at the mo but its the hill that kills me!! I start off walking at a reasonable speed then hit the botto of the hill and gradually get slower and slower! It won't be long until I get half way up and then start coming back down again!!! Oh well only another week left of having to do it 3 times a day!!!



Mizze said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> 32 week barrel !:cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> Thats a fantastic bump charlotte! and great news about yr mum moving into her new house!!!
> 
> Callie yr bump is gorgeous too!
> 
> Good luck with yr scan Ducky, I'm sure everything'll be fine!!!
> 
> AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY NIKKI!!!!!!
> 
> The last 2 days the school run has killed me - I feel fine when I get up but by the time I'm halfway back from school I've lost all energy! I thought I was gonna pass out in co-op earlier so only ended up with cheese and bananas cause couldn;t think stright if I was meant to be getting anything else!!!!
> 
> I'm currently willing it to rain - its very dark and looks like it could, so keeping my fingers corssed - if it does rain this morning then I'll be a tenner richer!! Lol!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you feel better soon, take it easy now. Your body obviously needed potassium and calcium then. :flower:
> 
> Why will you win a tenner?? Sounds good to me!
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

Its the walkers crisps predict where it rains thing - I predicted it would rain round here this morning, doesn't look much like it did tho :(



wishingforbub said:


> hi ladies
> happy 30 weeks for mizze and me ! :happydance: and to all those 31 and 32 weeks!!! gosh i though i'll never get to 30 LOL xxx
> one more sleep til DH comes home !!!
> just a question : how do you ladies keep your foof neat ? i am struggling LOL i need a mirror!

My DH does mine cause he likes it clean shaven!! :blush:


Glad the scan went well ducky and great that you get to see him again in 2 weeks!!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Afternoon ladies,

thanks for your birthday messages :hugs: I'm having a chill out day, hubby just left for work and midwife just left too! Me & Aimee are cuddled watchin Cbeebies & sharing hula hoops and choccies. 

I love my midwife, baby is head down and the head is "sat nicely in the pelvis" she also showed Todd where to feel for babys bum, back and limbs etc. We went through a few small "worries" of mine about the birth and I'm feeling quite positive again :happydance: I also know the 2nd midwife she is planning to bring really well and I am reassured should I need stitches it is more than likely they can be done at home! YAY! It was a great appointment...and she brought chocolates lol! 

I havent had chance to read back, I will do now and attempt a multiquote (providing Aimee doesnt climb on me lol)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oh...and she brought my booking notes because when she was off she handed them to another midwife who's "misplaced them", and according to the hospitals notes I am due 11/12/10 not 12/12/10...so I'm actually a day ahead??


----------



## nikki-lou25

c.holdway said:


> 32 week barrel !:cry:

That is a gorgeous bump Charlotte :winkwink: 



WILSMUM said:


> Thats a fantastic bump charlotte! and great news about yr mum moving into her new house!!!
> 
> Callie yr bump is gorgeous too!
> 
> Good luck with yr scan Ducky, I'm sure everything'll be fine!!!
> 
> AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY NIKKI!!!!!!
> 
> The last 2 days the school run has killed me - I feel fine when I get up but by the time I'm halfway back from school I've lost all energy! I thought I was gonna pass out in co-op earlier so only ended up with cheese and bananas cause couldn;t think stright if I was meant to be getting anything else!!!!
> 
> I'm currently willing it to rain - its very dark and looks like it could, so keeping my fingers corssed - if it does rain this morning then I'll be a tenner richer!! Lol!!

Aw I hate it when you cant concentrate in a shop. I hope you feel better soon, its hard work being pregnant and runnin around after another little one, try and get looooads of rest tonight/weekend.



Mizze said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Charlotte thats a lovely bump! I do know what you mean about feeling swollen though.
> 
> I find it hard to believe we have another 2 months to go!!!
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> I know this is what i hate thinking is that i still have 8 weeks off getting bigger and i sure know this is when it really piles on, i feel like i dont know how i will cope getting bigger lol, i struggle getting of the sofa already:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Me getting off the sofa or out of bed gives DH the giggles. I am apparently his little "beached whale" Cheeky b*gger!!
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

Eek @ only having 2 months to go! lol My hubby laughs at me too - I'm glad he's not the only cruel one around! I have to remind him its all his fault I get stuck on the sofa :haha:



Nessicle said:


> morning girls!!
> 
> callie and charlotte wonderful bumps girls!! You both have amazing bumps!
> 
> Nikki happy birthday sweetie! Hope you have something nice planned!
> 
> Ducky good luck today hun sure all will be well hope you get a piccie will be cool to see him at this stage and how big be will be since 20 weeks can and 4D!
> 
> Happy 31 weeks to lozzy, sammi, Nat and me :happydance: happy 32 weeks to the other ladies too!!
> 
> Well I called in sick today, had a shitty night again and got a headache today so thought sod it I've worked really hard this week and been so busy - think it's a combination of lack of sleep, busy work week, being nearly 8 months preggers and all sorts of bugs flying round, feel a bit under the weather so reckon that makes it worse!
> 
> I feel guilty for calling in sick as I'm technically not ill but suppose they need to realise I have to slow down now and there are gonna be days here and there before my mat leave where I feel drained!
> 
> I received my first kick or punch in the ribs today - yowzer that bloody hurt!!! thought she was going to break my ribs!
> 
> I've no idea how she's laid now - my bump is still square so think she's still transverse but no idea! Got midwife a week on Tuesday anyway!
> 
> xx

Glad you phoned in hun, I hope you're feeling better after a long weekend resting :hugs:



xkirstyx said:


> good luck with scan ducky!
> 
> argh im fumming!!!!!! im still waiting on my hip grant!!!!!! just phoned and they said its been delt with but need to wait upto 6weeks from the time i last phoned for it to come in!!!!! eemmmmm i have a cot to pay for!!!!!!!! argh!

ARGH!! How bloody annoying! Why do you have to wait so long if its dealt with?? I dont understand them sometimes! I hope its in your bank soon :hugs:



Pixxie said:


> I think my OH is only just starting to realise she is a proper little person! Last night he had a beer and asked me what would happen if he put it on my belly so I told him well since it's ice cold she will probably try and kick it off then told him to try it and his face when she started pummelling the can was a picture :haha: Then she moved to the opposite side of my belly to get away from him! I was like 'oh dear you have upset her now, I think you better apologise!' :rofl: xx

Aw that's really cute :cloud9: my bubba gives daddy "silent treatment" - kicks away n then when Todd puts his hands on my bump - stops!!



mummyclo said:


> To the foof question, i get a wax now :)
> I love it, so much easier than anything else!

oooh foof waxin is the way forward!! I could've probably done a neater job with a carving knife last time so its waxing all the way for me now :dohh:



wishingforbub said:


> I need to sort my foof out soon LOL :)

lol I love foof talk!! 



ducky1502 said:


> Back from my scan and we have a perfectly healthy baby boy :) he's measuring above average rather than small (although I already knew this) and is 4lb4oz at 32wks so a nice healthy weight. Got to see him wiggling his toes, sticking out his tongue and was such a poser. We got some amazing pics of him :) Have to have another scan in 2 wks though as his tummy measurement appears to be tailing off more than they would like even though it's still above average :shrug: which even they said seems a bit ridiculous but it's what they have to do and I'm not going to complain about getting to see him again! I don't have a lot of amniotic (sp?) fluid which is why my bump is so neat and I can feel him so much but it's still a normal amount so nothing to worry about there. They said even if his tummy measurement was tailing off more at the next scan and they were worried they would just deliver him and he would be perfectly fine.

I'm glad your lil munchkin is healthy ducky and great that you see him again in 2weeks :thumbup:



c.holdway said:


> Ducky really pleased all went well, hope your going to share some pics ;)
> OMG i am nakered i have just scrubbed my kitchen for 3 and half hours! sorting drawers, cupboards ect, cant remember the last time i cleaned like that, my plan is a room a day now lol :thumbup: xx

Wow you're a better woman than me, my kitchen is a tip today (altho its hubbys area) I totally cant be bothered to clean it! Well done you, put your feet up now and chill :coffee:


----------



## wishingforbub

Ooh I had some subway for dinner :) so glad they deliver here. 
I have been a little poorly today :( I have had this pain/ discomfort somewhere but I cannot pinpoint the location LOL i dunno if it's in my hips or my bum LOL
I had a nap too this afternoon, which made me feel a little worse too... I have started to get little bit of piles i think ( sorry TMI) it doesn't hurt, but I have had some bleeding which is not nice :(
Sorry for the whinge ladies :).... i need to check back on the pages on the latest bump pics xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh what lovely bumps Callie and Charlotte!! :)
And Happy Birthday Nikki... hope you had a lovely day :flower:


----------



## xkirstyx

nikki-lou25 said:


> Oh...and she brought my booking notes because when she was off she handed them to another midwife who's "misplaced them", and according to the hospitals notes I am due 11/12/10 not 12/12/10...so I'm actually a day ahead??

awww nikki that means u have same due date as meeeee :happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

Happy birthday Nikki!!!:happydance::flower:
Gorgeous bump Charlotte!!!:happydance:
Happy 30, 31 and 32 weeks to everyone!!!

My little boy has decided to try out for gymnastics I think. I have no idea how he is laying now. At my 32 week appointment he was head down.....maybe he was just stretching out this morning. 
Anyone else feel bruised on the inside? I swear, his head is usually in the same place and my stomach is so sore there.
I can't believe that in 2 weeks I have my appointment to discuss labor plans. Also, my doctor said that if I were to go into labor at 34 weeks, she wouldn't do anything to stop it.
I went to a consignment sale yesterday and I picked up a glider for $18!!!:happydance: That was with making a donation to a church. All it needs is a little paint and I am going to make new slipcovers to give it the color I want. It is in great condition.


----------



## nikki-lou25

In my green notes I have 12/12/10 but on the booking forms I just got it says "agreed EDD by scan = 11/12/10" so I'm confused, but whats a day difference really??


----------



## xkirstyx

tbh there isnt really any difference in a day! xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Here is my latest bump pic at 31 weeks.

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0841.jpg


----------



## Mizze

nikki-lou25 said:


> Afternoon ladies,
> 
> thanks for your birthday messages :hugs: I'm having a chill out day, hubby just left for work and midwife just left too! Me & Aimee are cuddled watchin Cbeebies & sharing hula hoops and choccies.
> 
> I love my midwife, baby is head down and the head is "sat nicely in the pelvis" she also showed Todd where to feel for babys bum, back and limbs etc. We went through a few small "worries" of mine about the birth and I'm feeling quite positive again :happydance: I also know the 2nd midwife she is planning to bring really well and I am reassured should I need stitches it is more than likely they can be done at home! YAY! It was a great appointment...and she brought chocolates lol!
> 
> I havent had chance to read back, I will do now and attempt a multiquote (providing Aimee doesnt climb on me lol)

I want your midwife! Especially if she brings chocolates! Glad you had a nice day. 



nikki-lou25 said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> I think my OH is only just starting to realise she is a proper little person! Last night he had a beer and asked me what would happen if he put it on my belly so I told him well since it's ice cold she will probably try and kick it off then told him to try it and his face when she started pummelling the can was a picture :haha: Then she moved to the opposite side of my belly to get away from him! I was like 'oh dear you have upset her now, I think you better apologise!' :rofl: xx
> 
> Aw that's really cute :cloud9: my bubba gives daddy "silent treatment" - kicks away n then when Todd puts his hands on my bump - stops!!
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> To the foof question, i get a wax now :)
> I love it, so much easier than anything else!Click to expand...
> 
> oooh foof waxin is the way forward!! I could've probably done a neater job with a carving knife last time so its waxing all the way for me now :dohh:Click to expand...

LO gives DH the silent treatment too - I swear they hear us say "Put your hand there s/he is moving loads" and decide to stop on purpose - little devils!

:rofl: at the carving knife image - actually thats a scary image! 



wishingforbub said:


> Ooh I had some subway for dinner :) so glad they deliver here.
> I have been a little poorly today :( I have had this pain/ discomfort somewhere but I cannot pinpoint the location LOL i dunno if it's in my hips or my bum LOL
> I had a nap too this afternoon, which made me feel a little worse too... I have started to get little bit of piles i think ( sorry TMI) it doesn't hurt, but I have had some bleeding which is not nice :(
> Sorry for the whinge ladies :).... i need to check back on the pages on the latest bump pics xx

Oh hon sorry you arent feeling so good - its all that going to the gym! :) TMI alert - I have a _seriously_ sore bum todayI! Iron tablets are a b*tch.....

I have a really heavy baby today - she feels though she is wallowing all below my belly button like a big bowling ball in a carrier bag if you see what I mean - she's all scrunched up down there and its really heavy and stretched.... Move up baby - fill the space!

So glad its Friday - 2 days of not being at work!:thumbup:

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Here is my latest bump pic at 31 weeks.
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0841.jpg

Looking good Lozzy! 

Mizze x


----------



## Pixxie

Lovely bump Lozzy!

Ducky glad your scan went well :) xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Great bump Lozzy !!
Ducky, can't wait to see some scan pics :)


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh and mizze I know what you mean... LOL... baby's feet are always kicking at my sides when he has so much more space up the top LOL ;) funny though when he kick's my ribs, I complain that he should go back to my sides hehe :)


----------



## ducky1502

I'm hoping I will get time to put on a few pics tomorrow for you :)

Wow lozzy that's a proper big bump now :) looks lovely.

Wow Nikki so you may actually be a day ahead :thumbup: that's lush!


----------



## WILSMUM

Great bump Lozzy!!!

I've taken to using sign language when bubs starts kicking to get DH to feel it!! Lol!!!!


----------



## till bob

hi girls just checkin in i think im relatively organized on the baby front even got lots of formula nappies and wipes so all i gota get is the things i need for a home birth. tillys at nanny and grandads tonite so hopin i get a good full nights sleep even tho im lost without her bless. hope ur all keepin well nice to have u back kelly lozzy ur bump looks lovely i think its a girl and so does ur wilsmum i think urs is a boy just my opinion can u believe most of us have less than 10 weeks left cant believe it i went and saw my friends baby boy lastnite hes 3 days old and omg so gorgeous feedin and changin him brought it all back to wen tilly was that tiny and i more so cant wait for pheebs now xx


----------



## lozzy21

God its cold tonight!


----------



## nikki-lou25

It's freeeeezin!! I need to get showered coz we're going out...but I cant be arsed to move lmao!!


----------



## ducky1502

I'm actually not cold... it's a miracle. I'm usually the first to be cold, I've been known to have the heating on in summer :) in fact I do it all the time lol. 

Where you going Nikki? Have a lovely evening!


----------



## nikki-lou25

We're going to the hotel we got married at for a meal, then meeting some friends in the pub :)


----------



## Pixxie

Bubs has been so active today, hope she calms down before bedtime! When I was in the bath before she was pushing out really hard as if she was trying to get out :haha: 

Really wish OH would let me know how long he is going to be out, he went out this afternoon saying he would be a few hours (which can mean anything from 3-12 hours with him :dohh: ) and now he's not answering my text asking if he's coming back for tea :roll: He better not be expecting me to cook him something later! 

Think I'll do my 31 week bump pics in a bit :thumbup: xx


----------



## lozzy21

Im freezing sat with a dressing gown and a blanket on.

Have fun Nikki.


----------



## wishingforbub

whats the temp there where you are now girls? I am in dubai so its super hot all the time. the air con is on permanently! LOL


----------



## Pixxie

It's about 9 degrees here, had to put the heating on :) xx


----------



## wishingforbub

9 degrees !! that is freezing !!! ;)


----------



## till bob

it has been really cold today im wrapped up in bed tho so im really warm enjoy ur nite nikki xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Great bump lozzy!! I think ur having a boy ;-)

Hope you have a lovely night nikki, sounds great!!


----------



## xkirstyx

have a fab night nikki xxx


----------



## lozzy21

I feel like an kid pretending to be an adult, im drinking shlour out of a wine glass.


----------



## WILSMUM

I think its meant to get down to 3 degrees here tonight!! And Tuesday night its gonna get down to 1!! Frost and Snow here we come!!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Were down to 9 tonight i think, thak god OH is a human radiator


----------



## wishingforbub

Goodnight ladies xxx :flower:


----------



## doodle74

Wow! It's been exactly a month since I was on here and 2 babies have arrived and about a million pages have passed! 

Hope everyone is doing ok. 

It's been a bit crazy for me lately. Some of you might remember I had picked up a virus thingy...no sooner had I thought it had gone than it returned and turns out it was pneumonia so I've been pretty poorly and had a wee 14 day stay in hospital. Feeling much better now though. 

On top of that I was diagnosed with Gestational Diabetes and have been dealing with that and learning to check my bloods and inject myself and found out at the growth scan that madam is on the big side already...she's measuring 4 weeks bigger than I am...eek! Just to add to it she's footling breech too just now which is the most uncomfortable feeling. They hope she still turn but did say cause she's bigger she will have less room to flip so the chances are slimmer! 

I'm being induced at 39 wks at the min as they won't allow me to go full term with the diabetes but if madam hasn't shifted by 36 weeks and is still large I'll be sectioned that week! Phew it's been all go...

Course I went and goggled footling breech and some of the pics...well let's just say a section sounds a better option even though it was the last thing I wanted!


----------



## KellyC75

Evening Girls....I am gonna be honest, I havent read back on your posts :nope:

Hope you are all well though :flower:

I had a doctor check up today & am measuring 34cm :dohh: They are gonna check me again in 2 weeks

What were your last measurements? :shrug:


----------



## lozzy21

think im coming down with something, feel like iv just smoked 40 fags in one go


----------



## calliebaby

Nice bump Lozzy!!!

Kelly- I measured 32 weeks at my 32 week visit, but up until 28 weeks I had been measuring 2 weeks ahead.


----------



## ducky1502

My bump measures small but thats cause i dont havr a lot of fluid around baby. Hes actually above average size wise.


----------



## spencerbear

I dont get mine measured, sorry wasnt much help x


----------



## Xaviersmom

KellyC75 said:


> Evening Girls....I am gonna be honest, I havent read back on your posts :nope:
> 
> Hope you are all well though :flower:
> 
> I had a doctor check up today & am measuring 34cm :dohh: They are gonna check me again in 2 weeks
> 
> What were your last measurements? :shrug:

At my 28 wk, I was 28. At my 30 (this week) I was 32. 4cm in 2 weeks..eek! MW measured me twice to confirm.. lol


Well ladies, I was super bad at Target today. Took the cash I got at my shower and did a day trip with my friend. (the nearest Target is 1 hour and a ferry ride away) I got a bunch of baby stuff that I was lacking (and a few little things I didn't need :)) When I got home, DH was packing for his weekend away. I made him go outside and get my bags from the car. He asked me just how much I spent.. I said not as much as I could have. I put him out of his misery by explaining that if LO came today, we had eveything we need to get started. We can go shopping for more after she comes :)

All day today it has been cold (maybe 50), rainy and super windy. Sounds like a hurricane is going through. Great weather to curl up on the couch and watch tv.


----------



## Nessicle

Morning all!! Hope everyone is ok? I feel loads better for not going to work yesterday even though I didnt actually have a nap at all I think not having to think much and just plod around really is what I needed. I'm really ready for maternity leave now I know I won't be bored that's for sure I love sitting on my backside and plodding around ha ha! 



ducky1502 said:


> Back from my scan and we have a perfectly healthy baby boy :) he's measuring above average rather than small (although I already knew this) and is 4lb4oz at 32wks so a nice healthy weight. Got to see him wiggling his toes, sticking out his tongue and was such a poser. We got some amazing pics of him :) Have to have another scan in 2 wks though as his tummy measurement appears to be tailing off more than they would like even though it's still above average :shrug: which even they said seems a bit ridiculous but it's what they have to do and I'm not going to complain about getting to see him again! I don't have a lot of amniotic (sp?) fluid which is why my bump is so neat and I can feel him so much but it's still a normal amount so nothing to worry about there. They said even if his tummy measurement was tailing off more at the next scan and they were worried they would just deliver him and he would be perfectly fine.

That's wonderful ducky and the lower fluid levels explains the neater bump for sure and sounds like they're not worried really and ace you get to see your lil fella again! :happydance: Im jealous he he!!



nikki-lou25 said:


> Afternoon ladies,
> 
> thanks for your birthday messages :hugs: I'm having a chill out day, hubby just left for work and midwife just left too! Me & Aimee are cuddled watchin Cbeebies & sharing hula hoops and choccies.
> 
> I love my midwife, baby is head down and the head is "sat nicely in the pelvis" she also showed Todd where to feel for babys bum, back and limbs etc. We went through a few small "worries" of mine about the birth and I'm feeling quite positive again :happydance: I also know the 2nd midwife she is planning to bring really well and I am reassured should I need stitches it is more than likely they can be done at home! YAY! It was a great appointment...and she brought chocolates lol!
> 
> I havent had chance to read back, I will do now and attempt a multiquote (providing Aimee doesnt climb on me lol)

yay for head down!! bet you're getting really excited now! Ava is still transverse lol I really dont think she'll turn but I'm not bothered either way - I'll be having an epi regardless ha ha! Hope you had a lovely birthday hun xx



calliebaby said:


> Happy birthday Nikki!!!:happydance::flower:
> Gorgeous bump Charlotte!!!:happydance:
> Happy 30, 31 and 32 weeks to everyone!!!
> 
> My little boy has decided to try out for gymnastics I think. I have no idea how he is laying now. At my 32 week appointment he was head down.....maybe he was just stretching out this morning.
> Anyone else feel bruised on the inside? I swear, his head is usually in the same place and my stomach is so sore there.
> I can't believe that in 2 weeks I have my appointment to discuss labor plans. Also, my doctor said that if I were to go into labor at 34 weeks, she wouldn't do anything to stop it.
> I went to a consignment sale yesterday and I picked up a glider for $18!!!:happydance: That was with making a donation to a church. All it needs is a little paint and I am going to make new slipcovers to give it the color I want. It is in great condition.

Callie my tummy is sooo sore too where Ava kicks in the same spot on the left hand side she likes to slide her feet up and down constantly too and sometimes its so painful!!! 



nikki-lou25 said:


> In my green notes I have 12/12/10 but on the booking forms I just got it says "agreed EDD by scan = 11/12/10" so I'm confused, but whats a day difference really??

Nikki my scan has put me two days _behind_ so they've said I'm due 19/12 but the sonographer said for the sake of two days they dont change it cos baby will come when it's ready anyway 



Mizze said:


> Oh hon sorry you arent feeling so good - its all that going to the gym! :) TMI alert - I have a _seriously_ sore bum todayI! Iron tablets are a b*tch.....
> 
> I have a really heavy baby today - she feels though she is wallowing all below my belly button like a big bowling ball in a carrier bag if you see what I mean - she's all scrunched up down there and its really heavy and stretched.... Move up baby - fill the space!
> 
> So glad its Friday - 2 days of not being at work!:thumbup:
> 
> Mizze xx

yikes for the sore bum hun! Hope it gets a bit easier :flower:

Mizze that's how Ava usually lays as she is transverse all her weight is distributed across the lower half of my tummy and her legs stick upwards - i think that's why my tummy hurts so much all the time tbh even just walking around is painful most of the time! xx



doodle74 said:


> Wow! It's been exactly a month since I was on here and 2 babies have arrived and about a million pages have passed!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok.
> 
> It's been a bit crazy for me lately. Some of you might remember I had picked up a virus thingy...no sooner had I thought it had gone than it returned and turns out it was pneumonia so I've been pretty poorly and had a wee 14 day stay in hospital. Feeling much better now though.
> 
> On top of that I was diagnosed with Gestational Diabetes and have been dealing with that and learning to check my bloods and inject myself and found out at the growth scan that madam is on the big side already...she's measuring 4 weeks bigger than I am...eek! Just to add to it she's footling breech too just now which is the most uncomfortable feeling. They hope she still turn but did say cause she's bigger she will have less room to flip so the chances are slimmer!
> 
> I'm being induced at 39 wks at the min as they won't allow me to go full term with the diabetes but if madam hasn't shifted by 36 weeks and is still large I'll be sectioned that week! Phew it's been all go...
> 
> Course I went and goggled footling breech and some of the pics...well let's just say a section sounds a better option even though it was the last thing I wanted!

sounds like you've had a really rough time of it hun I hope you're feeling better now and glad the GD is under control though must be hard having to inject eek! 

xx



KellyC75 said:


> Evening Girls....I am gonna be honest, I havent read back on your posts :nope:
> 
> Hope you are all well though :flower:
> 
> I had a doctor check up today & am measuring 34cm :dohh: They are gonna check me again in 2 weeks
> 
> What were your last measurements? :shrug:

Hi Kel

I'm measuring spot on by uterus size my last appt was at 29 weeks and measuring exactly that but as ducky said her bump is measuring small but her bubs is measuring ahead xx


----------



## Nessicle

yay extra fat baby for me today :happydance:!! 

I swear my baby is hyperactive - she literally doesnt stop squirming and sliding her feet and elbows down my uterus kicking and stretching ALL day!! The only time she's quiet is during the night except when she's repositioning. 

Is anyone elses bub like this? I worry she's _too_ active lol but that's silly isnt it? I swear to God I feel like she's about to break free from my stomach its quite painful sometimes when she stretches out Im banking on the fact it won't get more painful as she gets too big to move around as much lol xx


----------



## Pixxie

Ness my LO is the same, she is trying to break free I'm sure! :haha: Sometimes she will go quiet and then start violently kicking, punching and stretching it's a bit scary :shock: xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

woooooo 32weeks!!!! 

ness im worried about my baby coz i hardly feel anything! im sure i feel 12movements in a day but only just! shes always been really quiet where as with jack he would move non stop and alwsays beating me up! i think ill see how see is then maybe give mw a phone just for my own peace of mind! xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Ness I had madden trying to break out this morning after warren had gone to work he's still sat kicking my ribs now little bugger :-(

a day late but happy birthday Nikki and congrats on 31 weeks ness, lozzy and nat!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hi lovelies,

I hope you're all ok xxxx

Sorry i havent been around, theres been so much going on i cant begin to tell you! I'm so tired i can hardly see straight anymore! Kitchen still not done, issues with a couple of the appliances, been shopping for the ramainder of the nursery furniture, sorting through baby clothes and decorating the nursery, starting to reorganise my home because its a rubbish dump from all the dust and boxes, hubby still abroad, shitty glucose results (see third tri), and got my baby shower tomorrow!!

Will let you all know next week how all is going, got so much going on the next few days xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mizze

Mega Multi-quote - be warned....



nikki-lou25 said:


> We're going to the hotel we got married at for a meal, then meeting some friends in the pub :)

Oh how lovely! I hope you had a great time. I MUST ring the resturant and get a reservation for next Saturday night for mine. 



wishingforbub said:


> whats the temp there where you are now girls? I am in dubai so its super hot all the time. the air con is on permanently! LOL

Its an absolutely glorious day here today. And bloody freezing! 



lozzy21 said:


> I feel like an kid pretending to be an adult, im drinking shlour out of a wine glass.

I do that!! :blush: Its just not the same out of a normal glass. 



WILSMUM said:


> I think its meant to get down to 3 degrees here tonight!! And Tuesday night its gonna get down to 1!! Frost and Snow here we come!!!!!

Hurrah! Roll on winter, I love the changing seasons. Watching weather forecast on bbc - it will be literally freezing tonight in some areas and we are getting a real chill and some snow in the very north over the next week. 



doodle74 said:


> Wow! It's been exactly a month since I was on here and 2 babies have arrived and about a million pages have passed!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok.
> 
> It's been a bit crazy for me lately. Some of you might remember I had picked up a virus thingy...no sooner had I thought it had gone than it returned and turns out it was pneumonia so I've been pretty poorly and had a wee 14 day stay in hospital. Feeling much better now though.
> 
> On top of that I was diagnosed with Gestational Diabetes and have been dealing with that and learning to check my bloods and inject myself and found out at the growth scan that madam is on the big side already...she's measuring 4 weeks bigger than I am...eek! Just to add to it she's footling breech too just now which is the most uncomfortable feeling. They hope she still turn but did say cause she's bigger she will have less room to flip so the chances are slimmer!
> 
> I'm being induced at 39 wks at the min as they won't allow me to go full term with the diabetes but if madam hasn't shifted by 36 weeks and is still large I'll be sectioned that week! Phew it's been all go...
> 
> Course I went and goggled footling breech and some of the pics...well let's just say a section sounds a better option even though it was the last thing I wanted!

Stay away from google!! Oh you poor thing - and there is me cursing because im a bit anaemic! :hugs: hope you are okay. 



Nessicle said:


> Morning all!! Hope everyone is ok? I feel loads better for not going to work yesterday even though I didnt actually have a nap at all I think not having to think much and just plod around really is what I needed. I'm really ready for maternity leave now I know I won't be bored that's for sure I love sitting on my backside and plodding around ha ha!
> 
> Mizze that's how Ava usually lays as she is transverse all her weight is distributed across the lower half of my tummy and her legs stick upwards - i think that's why my tummy hurts so much all the time tbh even just walking around is painful most of the time! xx

MorningN Ness - glad you are feeling better sometimes a slow easy day is all you need. Pushing yourself to get through the 5 days just means you are too exhausted to do anything on the weekend. I completely understand what you mean about maternity leave I have NO doubt I will be bored. Are you kiddin,g after 18 years of full time work - not a chance :) I will be enjoying my time off to the full and if that means I sit on the sofa in front of the TV/laptop a lot - hey I can live with that..... 

Kelly So far LO has been measuring spot on but ive only had up to 28 ingredients. 
Kirsty, LO has mad moments and then quiet times which worry me. Was talking to a colleague the other day and she mentioned her first barely moved at all throughout the pregnancy - she is now a very active and demanding 18 yr old! 

Right I need to get a move on, meeting the parents and my Nan for coffee in Mumbles at 11ish - after they have their flu jabs.

On that note has anyone been asked by their surgery to have the flu jab? Mine hasnt mentioned it at all

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Nut_Shake said:


> Hi lovelies,
> 
> I hope you're all ok xxxx
> 
> Sorry i havent been around, theres been so much going on i cant begin to tell you! I'm so tired i can hardly see straight anymore! Kitchen still not done, issues with a couple of the appliances, been shopping for the ramainder of the nursery furniture, sorting through baby clothes and decorating the nursery, starting to reorganise my home because its a rubbish dump from all the dust and boxes, hubby still abroad, shitty glucose results (see third tri), and got my baby shower tomorrow!!
> 
> Will let you all know next week how all is going, got so much going on the next few days xxxxxxxxxx

:hugs: nat. 

Have to go now but will check out 3rd tri later.

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze - I haven't been requested to go in for flu jab but I'm going to ring and ask on Monday - I've been debating it for a while and have decided that I don't want to catch flu whilst looking after a newborn. :shrug:



nikki-lou25 said:


> Afternoon ladies,
> 
> thanks for your birthday messages :hugs: I'm having a chill out day, hubby just left for work and midwife just left too! Me & Aimee are cuddled watchin Cbeebies & sharing hula hoops and choccies.
> 
> I love my midwife, baby is head down and the head is "sat nicely in the pelvis" she also showed Todd where to feel for babys bum, back and limbs etc. We went through a few small "worries" of mine about the birth and I'm feeling quite positive again :happydance: I also know the 2nd midwife she is planning to bring really well and I am reassured should I need stitches it is more than likely they can be done at home! YAY! It was a great appointment...and she brought chocolates lol!
> 
> I havent had chance to read back, I will do now and attempt a multiquote (providing Aimee doesnt climb on me lol)

 Wow your mw sounds fab!!:thumbup:



lozzy21 said:


> Here is my latest bump pic at 31 weeks.

 what a beautiful bump lozzy :flower:



nikki-lou25 said:


> We're going to the hotel we got married at for a meal, then meeting some friends in the pub :)

 Aww hope you had a lovey time :hugs:


lozzy21 said:


> I feel like an kid pretending to be an adult, im drinking shlour out of a wine glass.

 I do that too! :thumbup:



doodle74 said:


> Wow! It's been exactly a month since I was on here and 2 babies have arrived and about a million pages have passed!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok.
> 
> It's been a bit crazy for me lately. Some of you might remember I had picked up a virus thingy...no sooner had I thought it had gone than it returned and turns out it was pneumonia so I've been pretty poorly and had a wee 14 day stay in hospital. Feeling much better now though.
> 
> On top of that I was diagnosed with Gestational Diabetes and have been dealing with that and learning to check my bloods and inject myself and found out at the growth scan that madam is on the big side already...she's measuring 4 weeks bigger than I am...eek! Just to add to it she's footling breech too just now which is the most uncomfortable feeling. They hope she still turn but did say cause she's bigger she will have less room to flip so the chances are slimmer!
> 
> I'm being induced at 39 wks at the min as they won't allow me to go full term with the diabetes but if madam hasn't shifted by 36 weeks and is still large I'll be sectioned that week! Phew it's been all go...
> 
> Course I went and goggled footling breech and some of the pics...well let's just say a section sounds a better option even though it was the last thing I wanted!

 OMG poor you. Glad you feel better. Sorry to hear about the GD and hope you're coping ok. xx



Nessicle said:


> yay extra fat baby for me today :happydance:!!
> 
> I swear my baby is hyperactive - she literally doesnt stop squirming and sliding her feet and elbows down my uterus kicking and stretching ALL day!! The only time she's quiet is during the night except when she's repositioning.
> 
> Is anyone elses bub like this? I worry she's _too_ active lol but that's silly isnt it? I swear to God I feel like she's about to break free from my stomach its quite painful sometimes when she stretches out Im banking on the fact it won't get more painful as she gets too big to move around as much lol xx

 She is a Ballerina!! :thumbup:



Pixxie said:


> Ness my LO is the same, she is trying to break free I'm sure! :haha: Sometimes she will go quiet and then start violently kicking, punching and stretching it's a bit scary :shock: xxx

 Yours is a Ballerina too :thumbup:



xkirstyx said:


> woooooo 32weeks!!!!
> 
> ness im worried about my baby coz i hardly feel anything! im sure i feel 12movements in a day but only just! shes always been really quiet where as with jack he would move non stop and alwsays beating me up! i think ill see how see is then maybe give mw a phone just for my own peace of mind! xxx

 Call your mw if you're concerned hun - it will put your mind at rest :thumbup:



Nut_Shake said:


> Hi lovelies,
> 
> I hope you're all ok xxxx
> 
> Sorry i havent been around, theres been so much going on i cant begin to tell you! I'm so tired i can hardly see straight anymore! Kitchen still not done, issues with a couple of the appliances, been shopping for the ramainder of the nursery furniture, sorting through baby clothes and decorating the nursery, starting to reorganise my home because its a rubbish dump from all the dust and boxes, hubby still abroad, shitty glucose results (see third tri), and got my baby shower tomorrow!!
> 
> Will let you all know next week how all is going, got so much going on the next few days xxxxxxxxxx

 Enjoy your baby shower hun :flower:


----------



## mummyclo

Morning ladies :flower:
How is everyone?
Im still feeling a bit poorly, but im sorting stuff to sell on ebay so i can save for christmas!
:)


----------



## WILSMUM

I've not heard anything about a flu jab and don't intend on having it if they do invite me for one!
DS got a letter for the Swine Flu jab but I didn't take him for it, he's a strong healthy little boy and I was less concerned about him actually catchign Swine Flu than having a jab that hadn't been properly researched and tested cause they rushed it through.

Well I had breakfast in bed and a lovely lie in this morning while DH took DS to gymnastics! I got up about 9:45 and showered and dressed and then I stripped our bed and took the dry washing off the airers in the spare/babys room, put a load of washing in the machine and am just about to polish and hoover the living/dining room before making a cake with DS and then have to pop to the shop!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Blimey Anouska - you like to keep busy!!

I've gotta sign off now. We're holding a charity event for Mollie's :angel: charity today. Its a darts tournament that my brother kindly sorts out. Mollie loved to watch the darts so it is going to be a yearly event around her birthday time. :kiss:

Serious insomnia last night was awake from 1.30am to 5.30am and then awake at 8am. Hope I last the day. :shrug::blush:

Have a great day everyone :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks for all your replies on bump measurements...:winkwink:

Have a lovely (hopefully sunny~like here) Saturday :kiss:


----------



## sammiwry

Touch wood the weather stays sunny here otherwise I don't know what me and the in laws are goin to do while warren is at work


----------



## till bob

doodle74 said:


> Wow! It's been exactly a month since I was on here and 2 babies have arrived and about a million pages have passed!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok.
> 
> It's been a bit crazy for me lately. Some of you might remember I had picked up a virus thingy...no sooner had I thought it had gone than it returned and turns out it was pneumonia so I've been pretty poorly and had a wee 14 day stay in hospital. Feeling much better now though.
> 
> On top of that I was diagnosed with Gestational Diabetes and have been dealing with that and learning to check my bloods and inject myself and found out at the growth scan that madam is on the big side already...she's measuring 4 weeks bigger than I am...eek! Just to add to it she's footling breech too just now which is the most uncomfortable feeling. They hope she still turn but did say cause she's bigger she will have less room to flip so the chances are slimmer!
> 
> I'm being induced at 39 wks at the min as they won't allow me to go full term with the diabetes but if madam hasn't shifted by 36 weeks and is still large I'll be sectioned that week! Phew it's been all go...
> 
> Course I went and goggled footling breech and some of the pics...well let's just say a section sounds a better option even though it was the last thing I wanted!

sorru uve been havin a rough time hope the reat of ur pregnancy goes lovely and smooth xx:hugs:


KellyC75 said:


> Evening Girls....I am gonna be honest, I havent read back on your posts :nope:
> 
> Hope you are all well though :flower:
> 
> I had a doctor check up today & am measuring 34cm :dohh: They are gonna check me again in 2 weeks
> 
> What were your last measurements? :shrug:

hi hun wen i went for my 28 week app i was only measuring 27 and half then i went at 30 weeks and was measurin 30 and a half i spoke to my midwife about it as i thought that if u were 30 weeks u shud measure 30 cm but she said this is not the case thats why evryone has there own graph in ur green book which it estimated just on u because everyones body is different some ppl r taller, thinner bigger etc so dont worry hun xx



- Butterfly - said:


> Blimey Anouska - you like to keep busy!!
> 
> I've gotta sign off now. We're holding a charity event for Mollie's :angel: charity today. Its a darts tournament that my brother kindly sorts out. Mollie loved to watch the darts so it is going to be a yearly event around her birthday time. :kiss:
> 
> ah thats really lovely bless her i like darts 2 lol xx enjoy hun x


----------



## wishingforbub

Hello Ladies
Hope you are all having a wonderful day ! :flower:
My DH is finally coming home tonight, so I have planned to keep myself busy today to make the time fly by!. I just had a salt bath ( my poor foof is not doing too well hehe ) and now I am off to the gym, then doing the grocery shopping, coming home to do the ironing :)
Baby seems to have moved from one side of my belly to the other now .. he is such a little monkey :)

Nat, hope you're ok, at least your kitchen is getting done now, and the nursey! My glucose screen result was 6.9 and I still had the GTT. DOn't worry too much. And have a lovely shower tomorrow :flower:


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh and Butterfly, enjoy the charity event :) xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Its just taken me an hour to polish and hoover one room, including taking all the cushions off the sofa and hoovering that as well mind, but even so I used to do this room and the downstairs hall all in an hour!!!
Now I'm ready to go back to bed!


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh i know how you feel!
I put some washing in and was ready for bed again! :cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

Hiya girls, hope ur all having a good day?

Im stuggling with sleep at the mo, i was randomly wide awke betwenn 3.30 and 6am this morn!! No idea why, i just felt wide awake! I remeber getting like this when preg with ds towards the end,i just used to get up and clean etc but cant now as id wake jake up!


----------



## mummyclo

I keep waking up too :(
Its rubbish, was also tempted to clean at 4 am but i didn't! 
Wish i did now, coz i haven't got the energy to do it now! :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> Ugh i know how you feel!
> I put some washing in and was ready for bed again! :cry:

My washing has made it out of the machine and up 1 flight of stairs, just need to get it up another flight into spare/babys room and then hang it up to dry!!!!
DH'll b home for lunch soon so think i'll get him to take it up for me then I just need to hang it up after lunch and before my trip to the shops!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

"morning" I ave only been up an hour

I need to read back...I feel hungover and lethargic - I had 2 cokes and a few lime n lemonades :haha: hardcore!! I dont think I'm cut out for 3:30am bedtimes these days tho! I had a great birthday tho! 

Ugh off to die quietly somewhere lol


----------



## lozzy21

Afternoon all,

Nikki dont worry about only being up an hour, iv been up since half 9 and im still not dressed.


----------



## mummyclo

Glad you had a nice birthday Nikki!! :)
Its my birthday next week, and im feeling a bit poo about it! :(


----------



## Xaviersmom

Nessicle said:


> yay extra fat baby for me today :happydance:!!
> 
> I swear my baby is hyperactive - she literally doesnt stop squirming and sliding her feet and elbows down my uterus kicking and stretching ALL day!! The only time she's quiet is during the night except when she's repositioning.
> 
> Is anyone elses bub like this? I worry she's _too_ active lol but that's silly isnt it? I swear to God I feel like she's about to break free from my stomach its quite painful sometimes when she stretches out Im banking on the fact it won't get more painful as she gets too big to move around as much lol xx

It used to be that I only felt LO going wild when I was sitting down. Now, it is all the time. She is rarely still, except when we are sleeping. I told the MW that if she ever has a quiet day, I'm calling it in.



Mizze said:


> On that note has anyone been asked by their surgery to have the flu jab? Mine hasnt mentioned it at all
> 
> Mizze xx

My MW told me I needed to get it... and so did everyne in my house. Here, it's a flu/H1N1 combo. DS got it in the form of a nasal spray. He was thrilled about no needle. We got them last week. 



- Butterfly - said:


> Blimey Anouska - you like to keep busy!!
> 
> I've gotta sign off now. We're holding a charity event for Mollie's :angel: charity today. Its a darts tournament that my brother kindly sorts out. Mollie loved to watch the darts so it is going to be a yearly event around her birthday time. :kiss:
> 
> Serious insomnia last night was awake from 1.30am to 5.30am and then awake at 8am. Hope I last the day. :shrug::blush:
> 
> Have a great day everyone :flower:

The travel is a bit much to be there, but I am there in spirit! 

DH and DS are both gone all weekend, and here I am up early. Boooo.. Part of me wants to sit on my butt all day.... I know there is housework to be done tho.


----------



## ducky1502

I feel very lucky that I still sleep pretty well, I wake up sometimes and my hips hurt or I have to get up to pee once but generally I fall asleep about midnight, get up about 5am to pee and then sleep through to 9 most days. I hope it lasts.

Strange old weather we're having today!


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Blimey Anouska - you like to keep busy!!
> 
> I've gotta sign off now. We're holding a charity event for Mollie's :angel: charity today. Its a darts tournament that my brother kindly sorts out. Mollie loved to watch the darts so it is going to be a yearly event around her birthday time. :kiss:
> 
> Serious insomnia last night was awake from 1.30am to 5.30am and then awake at 8am. Hope I last the day. :shrug::blush:
> 
> Have a great day everyone :flower:

Honey I hope this goes well for you. :kiss:



wishingforbub said:


> Hello Ladies
> Hope you are all having a wonderful day ! :flower:
> My DH is finally coming home tonight, so I have planned to keep myself busy today to make the time fly by!. I just had a salt bath ( my poor foof is not doing too well hehe ) and now I am off to the gym, then doing the grocery shopping, coming home to do the ironing :)
> Baby seems to have moved from one side of my belly to the other now .. he is such a little monkey :)

Wow you are keeping busy - What's a salt bath? Lovely that DH is home with you tonight! 



WILSMUM said:


> Its just taken me an hour to polish and hoover one room, including taking all the cushions off the sofa and hoovering that as well mind, but even so I used to do this room and the downstairs hall all in an hour!!!
> Now I'm ready to go back to bed!

Took me ALL DAY last Sunday to do the bedroom and ensuite properly. ALL DAY! Thats ridiculous! :haha:



nikki-lou25 said:


> "morning" I ave only been up an hour
> 
> I need to read back...I feel hungover and lethargic - I had 2 cokes and a few lime n lemonades :haha: hardcore!! I dont think I'm cut out for 3:30am bedtimes these days tho! I had a great birthday tho!
> 
> Ugh off to die quietly somewhere lol

3.30am! Serious respect. I was in bed before 9 last night - I OD'd on icecream and didnt each any dinner at all - felt :sick: for hours afterwards. Cant even think of icecream now. :(



mummyclo said:


> Glad you had a nice birthday Nikki!! :)
> Its my birthday next week, and im feeling a bit poo about it! :(

Oh why hunny?
Just back from coffee with parents & Nanny and a lovely home made leek & potato soup made by my Mum - lovely! 

Mizze xx


----------



## mrsbling

I am awake EVERY 1 1/2 hours !!!!! Hips killing me, then to the loo.

Everyone telling me its to get me ready for when LO arrives and keeps me awake - but I would like to catch up on some sleep before she arrives if possible :)

I am keeping poor DH awake too!!!!


----------



## Mizze

mrsbling said:


> I am awake EVERY 1 1/2 hours !!!!! Hips killing me, then to the loo.
> 
> Everyone telling me its to get me ready for when LO arrives and keeps me awake - but I would like to catch up on some sleep before she arrives if possible :)
> 
> I am keeping poor DH awake too!!!!

Annoying isnt it when people say that - as if that is supposed to make it better that we have been sleep deprived for months BEFORE the babies come!! 

Im usually only up once in the night but I have difficulty in going back to sleep after it so im usually awake a good 2 hours in the middle of the night. 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

I am so bored, trying to sort out selling stuff so i can afford to buy Ohs christmas present!
I am so tired and feeling really sorry for myself today!
Hope everyone else is ok :)


----------



## lozzy21

Somat is going ton with by internet grrrrrr


----------



## mummyclo

How annoying Lozzy!
I used to hate it when my internet f***ed up!


----------



## lozzy21

Seams just to be on OH s screen, mine is ok 

opps lol


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> I am so bored, trying to sort out selling stuff so i can afford to buy Ohs christmas present!
> I am so tired and feeling really sorry for myself today!
> Hope everyone else is ok :)


I hope you feel a bit better soon. I think all of the excitement and nervousness of our LO's arrival makes us all feel a bit on edge, and with christmas sooooo close too, it feels like everything is happening at once and seems like theres too much spinning roubd in our heads. 

I am sure you will feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Owwww this baby seems intent on giving me pain before im even in labour, its geting rather uncomfortable when it moves.


----------



## EffyKat

Hey, I just thought I'd come and chat for a bit here. I hope you all don't mind :) x


----------



## mrsbling

EffyKat said:


> Hey, I just thought I'd come and chat for a bit here. I hope you all don't mind :) x

Of course not, you are more than welcome :flower:

I see you are due 26/12/10 - what an amazing christmas present that will be :) x


----------



## mrsbling

lozzy21 said:


> Owwww this baby seems intent on giving me pain before im even in labour, its geting rather uncomfortable when it moves.

lol its a very strange feeling isnt it - people keep telling me I am going to miss feeling all of these kicks and movements when she is here, but I am not sure about that....... I am soooo excited to meet her though (although it does feel like she is trying to get out through my stomach some days :haha:)

Just need to try and persuade her to stop punching/kicking my bladder lol x


----------



## EffyKat

mrsbling said:


> EffyKat said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I just thought I'd come and chat for a bit here. I hope you all don't mind :) x
> 
> Of course not, you are more than welcome :flower:
> 
> I see you are due 26/12/10 - what an amazing christmas present that will be :) xClick to expand...

I'm so excited. He'll be a very special Christmas present. We lost my brother 2 years ago at around New Year, so Adam will be making this Christmas a little happier :) x


----------



## lozzy21

mrsbling said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Owwww this baby seems intent on giving me pain before im even in labour, its geting rather uncomfortable when it moves.
> 
> lol its a very strange feeling isnt it - people keep telling me I am going to miss feeling all of these kicks and movements when she is here, but I am not sure about that....... I am soooo excited to meet her though (although it does feel like she is trying to get out through my stomach some days :haha:)
> 
> Just need to try and persuade her to stop punching/kicking my bladder lol xClick to expand...

Cant say im going to miss it, it just feels strange.


----------



## wishingforbub

EffyKat said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EffyKat said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I just thought I'd come and chat for a bit here. I hope you all don't mind :) x
> 
> Of course not, you are more than welcome :flower:
> 
> I see you are due 26/12/10 - what an amazing christmas present that will be :) xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so excited. He'll be a very special Christmas present. We lost my brother 2 years ago at around New Year, so Adam will be making this Christmas a little happier :) xClick to expand...

Sorry you lost your brother hun :hugs: this christmas will def mean much more to you with the arrival of your LO. Even though you will be missing someone, you will be bringing a new life into the world too :)

Mizze a salt bath is just a bath with salt in it LOL. I took one to ease my foof problems.. i think it helped a tad. Might have to do it again though :( I want to divorce my foof !! :)


----------



## EffyKat

It's alright :). I'm comfortable enough to talk about it without getting all upset. But my LO will definitely make this Christmas happier.

wishingforbub, if you find out how to divorce your foof will you let me know so I can divorce mine and my gigantic boobies please? :)


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: @ divorce your foof!
I would just like to tempararily numb my foof for a few days when my LO decides to come! :haha:


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: @ divorce your foof!
> I would just like to tempararily numb my foof for a few days when my LO decides to come! :haha:

Yeah me too..... and probably all of the other dreamers too hun :rofl: x


----------



## lozzy21

Id like to cut my boobs off!!


----------



## EffyKat

lozzy21 said:


> Id like to cut my boobs off!!

I'm right there with you!! I used to be a B cup I'm now DD, they weigh as much as me and my bump put together!


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh my boobs I can handle.. But my foof is being a pain !! everything seems to irritate it!!, Doctor says it change in pH levels, but hell !! its crazy One day it's 'normal" then the next its like an alien has attached itself to my body ! :(


----------



## mummyclo

I don't wish to cut off my boobies! They haven't really grown that much, im a D cup and they have stayed that way. Don't think im making milk yet tho! :(


----------



## mummyclo

wishingforbub said:


> Oh my boobs I can handle.. But my foof is being a pain !! everything seems to irritate it!!, Doctor says it change in pH levels, but hell !! its crazy One day it's 'normal" then the next its like an alien has attached itself to my body ! :(

What is the matter with it? :nope:


----------



## ducky1502

Cor blimey girls.... let talk of mutilating our own bodies please :rofl:


----------



## wishingforbub

mummyclo said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> Oh my boobs I can handle.. But my foof is being a pain !! everything seems to irritate it!!, Doctor says it change in pH levels, but hell !! its crazy One day it's 'normal" then the next its like an alien has attached itself to my body ! :(
> 
> What is the matter with it? :nope:Click to expand...

Well I thought I had thrush at first, my foof was soooo irritated, but no weird discharge ( sorry TMI) so I asked the doctor and she said due to changes in pH levels your foof can get quite irritated( also cause you might be less lubricated) after DH and I dtd it got so irritated !! :( I want to cut it off!!


----------



## mummyclo

Awww thats horrid :(
Luckily mine is fine :)


----------



## lozzy21

Iv stayed the same cup size but i was an e/f so they get in the way and there sore


----------



## wishingforbub

Yes lucky you :) is it just me then? :( BOO


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: at the animal programme on bbc1! :rofl:


----------



## spencerbear

:haha: at the foof talk again 

Im so proud of myself today, using a multi position mirror and a few strange positions i have at least managed to tidy mine up today..... this is quite an achievement lol


----------



## mummyclo

Can't wait for my wax on Thursday!
I need it! :blush:


----------



## lozzy21

Just had buritos for tea, they were yummy but i know im going to get heartburn


----------



## mummyclo

Nom nom Ben and Jerrys! :munch:


----------



## till bob

EffyKat said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EffyKat said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I just thought I'd come and chat for a bit here. I hope you all don't mind :) x
> 
> Of course not, you are more than welcome :flower:
> 
> I see you are due 26/12/10 - what an amazing christmas present that will be :) xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so excited. He'll be a very special Christmas present. We lost my brother 2 years ago at around New Year, so Adam will be making this Christmas a little happier :) xClick to expand...

ah hun sorry to hear about ur brother but ur beautiful baby will make this year abit easier and ur welcome here for a chat anytime it usually involves talkin about food milkshakes smoothies or our marys tho lol

hope ur all ok tonite iv just had steak and chips for my tea it was ok but my steak really tasted of cow haha my hubby really doesnt get wat i mean but im sure some of u ladies do lol xx ooh and iv had a small cheeky glass of rose xx


----------



## ducky1502

OH is off out tonight :( it's his birthday tomorrow so is having a night out with some old friends. I definately want him to go because it's not exactly exciting sitting at home with his moaning girlfriend watching x factor lol but I will miss him :( 

Even though we've been together 5 and a half yrs, have a dog, a house and now a baby on the way I still get insecure lol :rofl: it's just stupid! Makes me wish I could go out though :( would like a good boogie and a few drinks but instead me and my fat ass will watch x factor with the dog and probably eat everything I can get my hands on:haha: Hope he doesn't get in TOO late or TOO drunk or he's going to feel rough on his birthday.


----------



## xkirstyx

lol at the foof chat!!!! 

im getting chinese for my tea 2night :)


----------



## lozzy21

OH is off out tonight too ducky but it means i get the laptop and the tv


----------



## mummyclo

Awww, i get insecure too Ducky! I think we all do when we love someone so much :)
I remember a few weeks ago i really wanted to go out and dance! I used to love dancing :(
At least youve got us and x factor to keep you company! :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

xkirstyx said:


> lol at the foof chat!!!!
> 
> im getting chinese for my tea 2night :)

YUM!! Jealous!


----------



## Mizze

wishingforbub said:


> Mizze a salt bath is just a bath with salt in it LOL. I took one to ease my foof problems.. i think it helped a tad. Might have to do it again though :( I want to divorce my foof !! :)

Aw - well if we are divorcing body parts can I divorce my bum - not the cheeks the other bit - its really sore......:blush:



EffyKat said:


> It's alright :). I'm comfortable enough to talk about it without getting all upset. But my LO will definitely make this Christmas happier.
> 
> wishingforbub, if you find out how to divorce your foof will you let me know so I can divorce mine and my gigantic boobies please? :)

Effy, nice to see you here - you've sussed the level of our conversation already! Sorry to hear about your brother. 

Im due 24th or 27th depending in which scan date I use! 



spencerbear said:


> :haha: at the foof talk again
> 
> Im so proud of myself today, using a multi position mirror and a few strange positions i have at least managed to tidy mine up today..... this is quite an achievement lol

Ah foof talk -its not a Saturday without foof talk. 



mummyclo said:


> Nom nom Ben and Jerrys! :munch:

Oh please after last nights binge of Haagen Daaz Cookies & Cream :sick: I cant think about icecream! 



till bob said:


> ur welcome here for a chat anytime* it usually involves talkin about food milkshakes smoothies or our marys tho* lol
> 
> hope ur all ok tonite iv just had steak and chips for my tea it was ok but my steak really tasted of cow haha my hubby really doesnt get wat i mean but im sure some of u ladies do lol xx ooh and iv had a small cheeky glass of rose xx

True! 

Lamb steaks for tea tonight - mash potato I think with it. Yummy. :thumbup:



mummyclo said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> lol at the foof chat!!!!
> 
> im getting chinese for my tea 2night :)
> 
> YUM!! Jealous!Click to expand...

Should have had chinese last night but the ice cream binge put paid to that!

Mizze xxx


----------



## mummyclo

I miss being able to dye my hair! :cry:
Cheryl's hair is sooo nice! :( Jealous Much!


----------



## Xaviersmom

mummyclo said:


> Nom nom Ben and Jerrys! :munch:

Chloe.. Where I live is the birthplace of Ben & Jerrys :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

:brat:


Xaviersmom said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Nom nom Ben and Jerrys! :munch:
> 
> Chloe.. Where I live is the birthplace of Ben & Jerrys :happydance:Click to expand...

WOW!!! Not Fair!
I bet you get so many more flavors than we get over here too :(


----------



## lozzy21

Mmmmmm ben and jerrys rules, the only icecream thats better is hagan dazz baileys flavour


----------



## mummyclo

I agree Lozzy! Or Praline and Cream! :munch:


----------



## Pixxie

I'm bored out of my skull, OH has his mates round to watch the UFC. I hope they aren't planning to stay for long after it's finished, I really can't be arsed with all their shit tonight.


----------



## wishingforbub

Woohoo :happydance: my DH will be home in 30-40 min !! :)


----------



## Xaviersmom

mummyclo said:


> :brat:
> 
> 
> Xaviersmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Nom nom Ben and Jerrys! :munch:
> 
> Chloe.. Where I live is the birthplace of Ben & Jerrys :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!! Not Fair!
> I bet you get so many more flavors than we get over here too :(Click to expand...

I think we get all the flavors they make.. There were probably 15-20 flavors in the freezer case when I went to the grocery store today.


----------



## Kerrieann

mummyclo said:


> I agree Lozzy! Or Praline and Cream! :munch:

This is my absolute favourite flavour! Have you tried the new choc version, its delish too!! :thumbup:

Also very jealous of cheryls hair, it looked gorgeous but can garantee if i coloured mine like that, it still wouldnt look as good :nope:


----------



## lozzy21

Cheryls hair colour probably cost her £200. mine would look like that if i paid that much for it


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Ness my LO is the same, she is trying to break free I'm sure! :haha: Sometimes she will go quiet and then start violently kicking, punching and stretching it's a bit scary :shock: xxx




xkirstyx said:


> woooooo 32weeks!!!!
> 
> ness im worried about my baby coz i hardly feel anything! im sure i feel 12movements in a day but only just! shes always been really quiet where as with jack he would move non stop and alwsays beating me up! i think ill see how see is then maybe give mw a phone just for my own peace of mind! xxx




sammiwry said:


> Ness I had madden trying to break out this morning after warren had gone to work he's still sat kicking my ribs now little bugger :-(
> 
> a day late but happy birthday Nikki and congrats on 31 weeks ness, lozzy and nat!

ha ha sounds like Im not the only one with a strong little one! It's sooo strong sometimes! and cos she's transverse she stretches out right across my tummy and into my sides youch!!!

Kirsty definitely call your mw for reassurance but if she's been like this all the way through then its probably just the way she is try not to worry :flower:



Mizze said:


> MorningN Ness - glad you are feeling better sometimes a slow easy day is all you need. Pushing yourself to get through the 5 days just means you are too exhausted to do anything on the weekend. I completely understand what you mean about maternity leave I have NO doubt I will be bored. Are you kiddin,g after 18 years of full time work - not a chance :) I will be enjoying my time off to the full and if that means I sit on the sofa in front of the TV/laptop a lot - hey I can live with that.....

yeah exactly I think by this point we just need to slow down a bit! I know I certainly wont be bored either I'm soooo excited to be able to have time off before she arrives as I've never had that before - DVD's, naps, time on the laptop like you say etc bliss!!!



ducky1502 said:


> I feel very lucky that I still sleep pretty well, I wake up sometimes and my hips hurt or I have to get up to pee once but generally I fall asleep about midnight, get up about 5am to pee and then sleep through to 9 most days. I hope it lasts.
> 
> Strange old weather we're having today!

how on earth do you manage to sleep lol please send some sleep my way ha ha I've been wide awake since about 2am I'm tired but I just cant sleep and feel really crappy :( 



mummyclo said:


> I don't wish to cut off my boobies! They haven't really grown that much, im a D cup and they have stayed that way. Don't think im making milk yet tho! :(

I've not had any problems with my boobs they havent really grown in fact they look tiny!! Ive got a bit of colostrum when I squeeze my nipps but its a tiny amount 



ducky1502 said:


> OH is off out tonight :( it's his birthday tomorrow so is having a night out with some old friends. I definately want him to go because it's not exactly exciting sitting at home with his moaning girlfriend watching x factor lol but I will miss him :(
> 
> Even though we've been together 5 and a half yrs, have a dog, a house and now a baby on the way I still get insecure lol :rofl: it's just stupid! Makes me wish I could go out though :( would like a good boogie and a few drinks but instead me and my fat ass will watch x factor with the dog and probably eat everything I can get my hands on:haha: Hope he doesn't get in TOO late or TOO drunk or he's going to feel rough on his birthday.

my OH went out on a piss up today too in york had to go and pick him up but thankfully he wasnt _too_ bad! he's farting like a good un though it freakin stinks! 

I know what you mean about feeling insecure I think its normal especially when pregnant and we're stuck at home too!


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm teerribley insecure and DH tells me i'm daft - but funnily enough I've chilled out and relaxed a lot more since becomign pregnant!!!

I'm feeling really out of breath this morning and like my heart is working overtime which I guess it probably is! Gonna chill for a bit while DS is occupied with Deadly 60 on TV then get showered and dressed and wander up the allotment to pot strawberry plants!!!

34 weeks today for me!! Eeeeekk!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

LMAO! My babys turned upside down!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

how funny wilsmum! :haha: Cant believe ur 34 weeks now, do you know ur section date yet?

Ness u was up late hun? I had another crap nights sleep and was awake between 2 and 4 just laying there :growlmad:


----------



## mummyclo

Morning! 
Why does no one want to buy my crap! :hissy:
Happy 34 weeks Anouska! :)
Its getting so close now! :help:
x


----------



## wishingforbub

happy 34 wekks wilsmum!!! :) omg so close now!!
my DH is back so i'm back to my happy self!! :)... he is so good to his pregnant wife and brought the one thing i asked for : a german pretzel LOL :)


----------



## WILSMUM

Kerrieann said:


> how funny wilsmum! :haha: Cant believe ur 34 weeks now, do you know ur section date yet?
> 
> Ness u was up late hun? I had another crap nights sleep and was awake between 2 and 4 just laying there :growlmad:

No not yet - seeing the consultant a week tomorrow so will know then! Am really nervous he's not gonna agree to a section tho cause there isn;t really any medical reason for me to have one apart from opbviously the emergency one I had with Wil but the reason for that was because his hb dropped every time Ihad a contraction due to the cord being across his shoulders so its not something that its likely to happen again!
I've got a friend here with a boy in the same year at school as Wil and who had a baby by c-section last year and she said that they're really good and if I just say how traumatised I was by his birth that they will agree so we shall see!
I'm also hoping that the fact that this baby is looking like its gonna be over 9lb full term will count in my favour too!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

My babies looking to be over 10lbs this time,and i thought Jake was big enough at just under 10lbs! Aghhhhh! lol. Im sure they will let you, just do what ur friend said then or would you not want to try for a natural anyway?


----------



## mummyclo

When i saw my midwife, i asked how big he was and she said "a nice size!"
What does tha mean? Normal, big? Confused!
I have no idea how big he will be :(


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> how funny wilsmum! :haha: Cant believe ur 34 weeks now, do you know ur section date yet?
> 
> Ness u was up late hun? I had another crap nights sleep and was awake between 2 and 4 just laying there :growlmad:

I went to bed at 10pm but was laid awake at 2am so got up and went back to bed about 4am was sat here munching gluten free crumpets and warm milk - was so exhausted but just couldnt sleep or get comfy and I feel shocking today :( 



WILSMUM said:


> LMAO! My babys turned upside down!!!!

:rofl: happy 34 weeks!!!



WILSMUM said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> how funny wilsmum! :haha: Cant believe ur 34 weeks now, do you know ur section date yet?
> 
> Ness u was up late hun? I had another crap nights sleep and was awake between 2 and 4 just laying there :growlmad:
> 
> No not yet - seeing the consultant a week tomorrow so will know then! Am really nervous he's not gonna agree to a section tho cause there isn;t really any medical reason for me to have one apart from opbviously the emergency one I had with Wil but the reason for that was because his hb dropped every time Ihad a contraction due to the cord being across his shoulders so its not something that its likely to happen again!
> I've got a friend here with a boy in the same year at school as Wil and who had a baby by c-section last year and she said that they're really good and if I just say how traumatised I was by his birth that they will agree so we shall see!
> I'm also hoping that the fact that this baby is looking like its gonna be over 9lb full term will count in my favour too!!!Click to expand...

You should be able to get another section no problems - my friend just had her third section, first baby breech and elective c-secs the next two times, she just said she wanted to another section :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

I swear I thought my waters had gone last night - I accidentally peed myself :blush: I felt this gush of water in my underwear but thankfully it wasn't a huge amount and it was definitely wee due to the erm smell :haha: 

Ava is still stretching out transverse way and it's becoming a little painful....my bump just moves and wobbles from side to side it's bizarre!


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Ness!! I laughed so hard the other day that I lost a bit of ...erm...wee LOL :)
i think my baby is transverse too.. he just moves side to side and when he stretches his legs its a bit uncomfortable !!
I want these weeks to fly.. I am getting sooooo impatient!!!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha honestly I just shoved my hand under the covers and my underwear was soaked thankfully it was just my underwear it always feels like loads more doesnt it?! lol I think it's starting to slow down a bit now to for sure. 

Just cant wait to finish work now!


----------



## sammiwry

Don't get me started on work! So so annoyed with mine!


----------



## lozzy21

Morning all,

Cant say iv pee'd myself yet but iv come close a few times.

Woke up this morning with a stinking cold :dohh:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Ness!
I haven't pee'd myself yet either but i did wake up this morning with bladder pain, coz id held it in most of the night! :(
Rubbish you have a cold Lozzy! Hope u feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Thanks, got the inlaws coming for dinner, OH's cooking thank god


----------



## lozzy21

I think i felt a BH last night, felt like some one was squeezing my bump from the outside?


----------



## wishingforbub

lozzy21 said:


> I think i felt a BH last night, felt like some one was squeezing my bump from the outside?

Lozzy I have been feeling them since about 20 weeks... my tummy goes rock hard LOL... and now as it's gotten bigger the tightness becomes a tad more uncomfortable.


----------



## cho

morning girls hope your all ok, i couldnt stop giggling at you wetting yourself ness, us pregnant women are so attractive what did your partner have to say about that lol!
Well my bump has dropped over night i have a squidgy bit under my boobs now lol feels weird, i think its dropped or he could have gone into a weird position i suppose :shrug:
How is everyone feeling other than tired and uncomfortable. Dylans movements are really hurting today he keeps sliding body parts across my skin and i have to push it otherwise it feels like my skin will split, also this morning i woke up and couldnt sit up cos he was under a rib and everytime i tried to get up it felt like i would snap something of him and he would squirm i had to wait till he moved from under my rib( well at leastt thats what i told dh, it got me tea in bed :thumbup:) x


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> When i saw my midwife, i asked how big he was and she said "a nice size!"
> What does tha mean? Normal, big? Confused!
> I have no idea how big he will be :(

I worked it out from the fundal height chart in my notes - the line up the right hand side has babys weight on and atm baby is following the top line so at 40 weeks would be approx 4kg which is 8.8lbs.
Heres a link to a fundal height chart:
https://www.pi.nhs.uk/growth/example.htm


----------



## doodle74

Lol @ divorcing foofs! God we're some lot eh? Aching bits, weeing issues, sleep issues, food issues, boob issues! :haha:

I'm getting about 3 hrs sleep a night just now which is pants. Doesn't help that madam's feet are extended down straight so she kicks on my bits all bloomin' night! 

I'm getting impatient now. It's not felt like a long pregnancy but these last couple of weeks seem to have dragged! Anyone else just desperate to get on with it now!? 

Going out to do all my xmas shopping tomorrow. Kids heading to Blackpool with Gran till Friday so perfect time to get it in, wrapped and put away. Anything to avoid trailing the shops nearer the time either huge or with a newborn in tow! 

Oh and a wee side note...was at Asda this morning and picked up a pink fleece blanket with a flower design on it for a bargain £1!!! Dunno if it's a regional thing and they only had pink or white ones but they're ideal for using with the car seats and stuff and also got 2 packs of the Closer To Nature bottles for £15.


----------



## Nessicle

:D glad to give everyone a laugh he he!

Charlotte my OH doesnt bat an eyelid now lol probably a good thing!! 

ooh thats a bargain doodle! I might have to have a look! 

I'm sat watching a film in bed OH is watching footy I made him put the heating on for me though ha ha!!


----------



## Nessicle

Here's my 31 week bump it's defo grown in the last week or so! Was getting changed hence the different underwear lol but took both today x


----------



## wishingforbub

great bump Ness :)


----------



## lozzy21

c.holdway said:


> morning girls hope your all ok, i couldnt stop giggling at you wetting yourself ness, us pregnant women are so attractive what did your partner have to say about that lol!
> Well my bump has dropped over night i have a squidgy bit under my boobs now lol feels weird, i think its dropped or he could have gone into a weird position i suppose :shrug:
> How is everyone feeling other than tired and uncomfortable. Dylans movements are really hurting today he keeps sliding body parts across my skin and i have to push it otherwise it feels like my skin will split, also this morning i woke up and couldnt sit up cos he was under a rib and everytime i tried to get up it felt like i would snap something of him and he would squirm i had to wait till he moved from under my rib( well at leastt thats what i told dh, it got me tea in bed :thumbup:) x


Probs just moved position Charlotte, mine dose this goes from being rock hard right under my boobs to being squdgy and then back again.




Nessicle said:


> :D glad to give everyone a laugh he he!
> 
> Charlotte my OH doesnt bat an eyelid now lol probably a good thing!!
> 
> ooh thats a bargain doodle! I might have to have a look!
> 
> I'm sat watching a film in bed OH is watching footy I made him put the heating on for me though ha ha!!

Heating on?! Iv just been to the park with my cuz, her two kids and my brother and i had to take my coat of and walk around in just my dress, it was that hot


----------



## Nessicle

It's freezing! I havent been warm at all this pregnancy though plus I spend all my time exhausted and you feel the cold more when you're tired lol probably actually the reason I am always cold ha ha


----------



## lozzy21

My pram is in my front room!!!!


----------



## cho

ness still a perfect bump x


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon all, Ness by your post time its obvious you werent sleeping - me either, DH was SNORING (Arrrgh he does that when he has a cold - it took me poking him 4 or 5 times to get him to turn over) and I was up and down to the loo all night. 



WILSMUM said:


> I'm teerribley insecure and DH tells me i'm daft - but funnily enough I've chilled out and relaxed a lot more since becomign pregnant!!!
> 
> I'm feeling really out of breath this morning and like my heart is working overtime which I guess it probably is! Gonna chill for a bit while DS is occupied with Deadly 60 on TV then get showered and dressed and wander up the allotment to pot strawberry plants!!!
> 
> 34 weeks today for me!! Eeeeekk!!!

Definately chill out Wilsmum if your heart is beating like that. My sister's kids love deadly 60 too. 
Happy 34 weeks! Oh my! :flower:



wishingforbub said:


> happy 34 wekks wilsmum!!! :) omg so close now!!
> my DH is back so i'm back to my happy self!! :)... he is so good to his pregnant wife and brought the one thing i asked for : a german pretzel LOL :)

Aw did you have a nice reunion hon :winkwink:



Kerrieann said:


> My babies looking to be over 10lbs this time,and i thought Jake was big enough at just under 10lbs! Aghhhhh! lol. Im sure they will let you, just do what ur friend said then or would you not want to try for a natural anyway?

How do you know the weight (potentially) my MW has just said she is measuring spot on but no details as to where she is or how much she might weigh. 



wishingforbub said:


> Oh Ness!! I laughed so hard the other day that I lost a bit of ...erm...wee LOL :)
> i think my baby is transverse too.. he just moves side to side and when he stretches his legs its a bit uncomfortable !!
> I want these weeks to fly.. I am getting sooooo impatient!!!

I think Caitlyn must be transverse too especially after that Ness said the other day. I hardly ever get kicks above my belly button. 90% of all movement is on the underside of the bump still.



Nessicle said:


> Here's my 31 week bump it's defo grown in the last week or so! Was getting changed hence the different underwear lol but took both today x

Lovely bump honey - DH said last night "you havent got much of a bump have you, you just look fat"!! Nearly decked him! What he MEANT was that sitting down you could still mistake me for a bit plump rather than definately pregnant as opposed to when im standing when the bump is obvious. I suspect I gave him a killer glare because he was very quick to point out that was all he meant.... grovel....grovel.... :) 



lozzy21 said:


> My pram is in my front room!!!!

Oh has it just arrived - what did you go for? 

Well so far today I have lazed this morning, cleaned the cloakroom from top to bottom its so small its literally a 5 minute job including hoovering usually - took me 30 mins! Gone to lunch at MIL's and then took her out for a coffee and a walk at a local lovely beach. Now home and cooched up on the bed with laptop, pregnancy books and soon (when I can be arsed) a cuppa and a jaffacake muffin which DH bought me! :) 

I have no plans but to chill out for the rest of the day - in prep for another week's work - only 2 weeks to go now.

Oh that reminds me - Sammi - what have work done now??

Chloe how are you feeling - Doodle - you too? 

Oh and did anyone else see Rachel posting on Nat's GD thread yesterday - Im presuming that means everything is okay. 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Mil has dropped it off, we got the linear freeway in charcole. 

Just looked at it and some ones put a teddy in lol


----------



## WILSMUM

Mizze have a look at the fundal growth chart in yr notes - the left upright should be length in cm and the right upright should be weight in g and yr gestation along the bottom.

I've been really cold today too - was up the allotment for a bit this morning potting strawberry plants and got cold and had to put the heating on when we got back cause I just couldn't get warm! DH has just put the beef in to roast now and as we have a kinda open plan L shaped living, dining, kitchen it should warm up in here pretty quick now!!!


----------



## mrsbling

Hi ladies :wave:

It seems a bit quieter on here today as I have only had to read about 6 pages :thumbup:
We have been to Mothercare to collect the travel system today, and dropped it of at MIL's for her to look after until we need it :) x

Has anyone found the cure for aching hips yet, as I was up most of the night in pain............ please let me know if you have found anything that helps???? x

On a positive note thought - I finish work in 2 weeks when i will be 36 weeks :happydance:


----------



## mrsbling

spencerbear said:


> :haha: at the foof talk again
> 
> Im so proud of myself today, using a multi position mirror and a few strange positions i have at least managed to tidy mine up today..... this is quite an achievement lol

Lol - I know the joys of pregnancy hey ;) cant wait to go and get waxed but waiting another 2 weeks (have an epilator that I use at home - with the use of a mirror :haha:), so that I am ready for the big day :) x



lozzy21 said:


> Cheryls hair colour probably cost her £200. mine would look like that if i paid that much for it

I agree, but £200 to her is pocket change isnt it!!!! Cant wait to get mine done in a few weeks :) 



mummyclo said:


> :rofl: Ness!
> I haven't pee'd myself yet either but i did wake up this morning with bladder pain, coz id held it in most of the night! :(
> Rubbish you have a cold Lozzy! Hope u feel better soon :hugs:

I have been trying not to drink after about 8pm otherwise I am up all night - but if I am sick then I definitely have to hold tight to make sure I dont pee myself :blush:



c.holdway said:


> morning girls hope your all ok, i couldnt stop giggling at you wetting yourself ness, us pregnant women are so attractive what did your partner have to say about that lol!
> Well my bump has dropped over night i have a squidgy bit under my boobs now lol feels weird, i think its dropped or he could have gone into a weird position i suppose :shrug:
> How is everyone feeling other than tired and uncomfortable. Dylans movements are really hurting today he keeps sliding body parts across my skin and i have to push it otherwise it feels like my skin will split, also this morning i woke up and couldnt sit up cos he was under a rib and everytime i tried to get up it felt like i would snap something of him and he would squirm i had to wait till he moved from under my rib( well at leastt thats what i told dh, it got me tea in bed :thumbup:) x

Oooh sounds painful - but at least you got tea in bed ;) every little movement seems to hurt these days!



Nessicle said:


> It's freezing! I havent been warm at all this pregnancy though plus I spend all my time exhausted and you feel the cold more when you're tired lol probably actually the reason I am always cold ha ha

I am still feeling boiling, so its weird when DH tells me he is cold..... he has his Northface coat on, and heaing at 20 degrees - and everytime I go out in the hall I change the remote to 18 degrees - its a heating battle in our house :haha: ............. I am going to be really cold when she gets here though!!!! lol


----------



## lozzy21

WILSMUM said:


> Mizze have a look at the fundal growth chart in yr notes - the left upright should be length in cm and the right upright should be weight in g and yr gestation along the bottom.

I dont have a chart in mine :(


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Mil has dropped it off, we got the linear freeway in charcole.
> 
> Just looked at it and some ones put a teddy in lol

Oh we looked at that - its a lovely pram. I have yet to order mine - will be doing it this week - better get a bloody move on or it wont be here on time!! 



lozzy21 said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> Mizze have a look at the fundal growth chart in yr notes - the left upright should be length in cm and the right upright should be weight in g and yr gestation along the bottom.
> 
> I dont have a chart in mine :(Click to expand...

I dont remember seeing one in mine but will have a good look and see what is in there. Ta.

Tired now. 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Mil has dropped it off, we got the linear freeway in charcole.
> 
> Just looked at it and some ones put a teddy in lol
> 
> Oh we looked at that - its a lovely pram. I have yet to order mine - will be doing it this week - better get a bloody move on or it wont be here on time!!
> 
> [Mizze xxClick to expand...

I dident realise that it comes with a big fat padded pram liner as well as the cosy toes so i love it even more


----------



## Pixxie

I'm really hormonal and fed up today :( feel like crap and I don't really know why. Think hormones, lack of sleep and OH going to work away for the 4th week in a row has finally got to me. My sister mithering me about doing her a tattoo for her birthday doesn't help :growlmad:


----------



## mummyclo

Pixxie do you tattoo?


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Mil has dropped it off, we got the linear freeway in charcole.
> 
> Just looked at it and some ones put a teddy in lol
> 
> Oh we looked at that - its a lovely pram. I have yet to order mine - will be doing it this week - better get a bloody move on or it wont be here on time!!
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...
> 
> I dident realise that it comes with a big fat padded pram liner as well as the cosy toes so i love it even moreClick to expand...

Aw thats nice! Lozzy were you thinking of doing cloth nappies too -I think I remember you saying so. Have you decided which ones you want yet?



Pixxie said:


> I'm really hormonal and fed up today :( feel like crap and I don't really know why. Think hormones, lack of sleep and OH going to work away for the 4th week in a row has finally got to me. My sister mithering me about doing her a tattoo for her birthday doesn't help :growlmad:

Oh dear - its a bugger isnt it having those days. I have days I just want to pull the covers over my head and make the world go away and its just those days when people want stuff off me even if its only time. :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Mil has dropped it off, we got the linear freeway in charcole.
> 
> Just looked at it and some ones put a teddy in lol
> 
> Oh we looked at that - its a lovely pram. I have yet to order mine - will be doing it this week - better get a bloody move on or it wont be here on time!!
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...
> 
> I dident realise that it comes with a big fat padded pram liner as well as the cosy toes so i love it even moreClick to expand...
> 
> Aw thats nice! Lozzy were you thinking of doing cloth nappies too -I think I remember you saying so. Have you decided which ones you want yet?Click to expand...

Yep im going to be using cloth, not sure what ones yet. Im going to get my cuz to bring a selection down with her the next time she visits and have a play and then once baby arrives im going to be using disposables at first so i going to order a few different types and see what i like. I know i want birth to potty all in ones or pocket nappies.


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> Pixxie do you tattoo?

Yea and piercings. My sister has been mithering me for almost a year for hers. She turns 18 on Friday, I said I wouldn't do her one before she was old enough, but now the house is a mess because of redecorating so the studio is full of stuff. She started a row with me because I said she would have to wait a few more weeks and now I don't want to do it at all since she's such an ungrateful cow. :growlmad: xx


----------



## lozzy21

Dont do one at all if shes going to be like that


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Mil has dropped it off, we got the linear freeway in charcole.
> 
> Just looked at it and some ones put a teddy in lol
> 
> Oh we looked at that - its a lovely pram. I have yet to order mine - will be doing it this week - better get a bloody move on or it wont be here on time!!
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...
> 
> I dident realise that it comes with a big fat padded pram liner as well as the cosy toes so i love it even moreClick to expand...
> 
> Aw thats nice! Lozzy were you thinking of doing cloth nappies too -I think I remember you saying so. Have you decided which ones you want yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep im going to be using cloth, not sure what ones yet. Im going to get my cuz to bring a selection down with her the next time she visits and have a play and then once baby arrives im going to be using disposables at first so i going to order a few different types and see what i like. I know i want birth to potty all in ones or pocket nappies.Click to expand...

Im thinking all in ones - DH isnt convinced at all yet so I need to make it as easy as possible so if he has to start faffing around it will be much harder to convince him to go for it. Ive just seen these which look like a bargin https://www.babame.com/econobum.php
I like the birth to potty kits.

what I really need to do I suppose is get all the gen from the natural parenting section. But I wondered what thoughts you had. 



Pixxie said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Pixxie do you tattoo?
> 
> Yea and piercings. My sister has been mithering me for almost a year for hers. She turns 18 on Friday, I said I wouldn't do her one before she was old enough, but now the house is a mess because of redecorating so the studio is full of stuff. She started a row with me because I said she would have to wait a few more weeks and now I don't want to do it at all since she's such an ungrateful cow. :growlmad: xxClick to expand...

I dont blame you - what a brat she is being!

Mizze


----------



## Pixxie

I don't think she understands that it's hard work for me now. It's a massive design so it will be 4-5 hours of me hunched over my belly, concentrating hard while I get kicked in the ribs for restricting baby's space :| And I wont be being paid for it... 

She always acts like this when she doesn't get her own way, the world revolves around her you see :dohh: xx


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Mil has dropped it off, we got the linear freeway in charcole.
> 
> Just looked at it and some ones put a teddy in lol
> 
> Oh we looked at that - its a lovely pram. I have yet to order mine - will be doing it this week - better get a bloody move on or it wont be here on time!!
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...
> 
> I dident realise that it comes with a big fat padded pram liner as well as the cosy toes so i love it even moreClick to expand...
> 
> Aw thats nice! Lozzy were you thinking of doing cloth nappies too -I think I remember you saying so. Have you decided which ones you want yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep im going to be using cloth, not sure what ones yet. Im going to get my cuz to bring a selection down with her the next time she visits and have a play and then once baby arrives im going to be using disposables at first so i going to order a few different types and see what i like. I know i want birth to potty all in ones or pocket nappies.Click to expand...
> 
> Im thinking all in ones - DH isnt convinced at all yet so I need to make it as easy as possible so if he has to start faffing around it will be much harder to convince him to go for it. Ive just seen these which look like a bargin https://www.babame.com/econobum.php
> I like the birth to potty kits.
> 
> what I really need to do I suppose is get all the gen from the natural parenting section. But I wondered what thoughts you had.
> 
> [Click to expand...

What helped convince my OH was how soft they are. Have you got any soft fleacey baby clothes or a blanket? If you have give him one of them to feel and then some kitchen paper and ask what he would rather have on his bits 24/7.

They also use a chemical in disposables that was banned from being used in tampons because it increases you chance of getting TSS.

Id contact your local council and see if they have an insentive scheem, some offer money of with proof of purchase and others sell you a bundle of a few ones at a reduced price.


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze work have screwed up when my maternity leave starts and were expecting me to go in for 1 day at 37 1/2 weeks to work as I'd already fitted in the 2 days between end of my holiday left and mat leave starting, but dozy personel
manager forot payroll runs sunday to Sunday hence she needs to change when it starts so I've got to fit in another day in my limited days off left! 
Can't change my holiday as it's all geared around my birthday and managed to get my brother to come home from uni for it. And then to top it off get told must do POS run tomorrow as sir terry is coming in. How the hell do they expect
me to sort out any high POS that needs doing?


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> *I don't think she understands that it's hard work for me now. It's a massive design so it will be 4-5 hours of me hunched over my belly, concentrating hard while I get kicked in the ribs for restricting baby's space  *And I wont be being paid for it...
> 
> She always acts like this when she doesn't get her own way, the world revolves around her you see :dohh: xx

Definately a brat! And especially if she is expecting you to do a 4-5 hour job bent over at the waist - obviously she doesnt have a clue does she. If you do it - make sure it hurts ......Or is that just a teensy bit evil



lozzy21 said:


> What helped convince my OH was how soft they are. Have you got any soft fleacey baby clothes or a blanket? I*f you have give him one of them to feel and then some kitchen paper and ask what he would rather have on his bits 24/7.*
> 
> They also use a chemical in disposables that was banned from being used in tampons because it increases you chance of getting TSS.
> 
> Id contact your local council and see if they have an insentive scheem, some offer money of with proof of purchase and others sell you a bundle of a few ones at a reduced price.

Good point - didnt know about the chemical. For emergencies im thinking of having these handy https://bambonature.co.uk/shop/index.php?cPath=36_25



sammiwry said:


> Mizze work have screwed up when my maternity leave starts and were expecting me to go in for 1 day at 37 1/2 weeks to work as I'd already fitted in the 2 days between end of my holiday left and mat leave starting, but dozy personel
> manager forot payroll runs sunday to Sunday hence she needs to change when it starts so I've got to fit in another day in my limited days off left!
> Can't change my holiday as it's all geared around my birthday and managed to get my brother to come home from uni for it. And then to top it off get told must do POS run tomorrow as sir terry is coming in. How the hell do they expect
> me to sort out any high POS that needs doing?

Well arent they pants screwing up your leave! 

Sorry POS? 

Mizze x


----------



## Kerrieann

Pixxie if it was me id make her wait untill after baby has come now, especially as you wont be comfy while you do it, or can you do it in 2 or 3 sessions?


----------



## lozzy21

What dose baby hickuping feel like?


----------



## Kerrieann

Like a constant repetitive pulse beating lozzy and can go on for about 10 mins


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze you can get eco friendly ones in boots and mothercare. Im not compleatly anti disposables, iv got pampers for the first few weeks untill i get myself into a routeen and master BF. Dose you OH know you can personalise them? That realy got my OH on board, sodd the benifits to the baby and the envirament (sp?) being able to order ones with skulls and cow print on them got him.


----------



## lozzy21

Kerrieann said:


> Like a constant repetitive pulse beating lozzy and can go on for about 10 mins

Think baby has them then, feels rather strange since i can feel it in my foof


----------



## Mizze

Lozzy - forgot to say my Council will be starting a money back scheme - £50 on producing a reciept - ive registered with them for this. 

I am using the fact we have just gone to 2 week black bin bag collection for rubbish to point out to DH that we would have 2 weeks worth of dirty nappies to put into landfill which we would have to leave in black bags round the side of the house (we dont have wheelie bins) where animals would be likely to get to them. What I havent mentioned is the Council allow you to register for weekly black bag collection if you have nappies to dispose of. :blush: 

Also you cant have your £50 if you are registered with the weekly bag/nappy collection. 

Mizze


----------



## Pixxie

Mizze said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> *I don't think she understands that it's hard work for me now. It's a massive design so it will be 4-5 hours of me hunched over my belly, concentrating hard while I get kicked in the ribs for restricting baby's space  *And I wont be being paid for it...
> 
> She always acts like this when she doesn't get her own way, the world revolves around her you see :dohh: xx
> 
> Definately a brat! And especially if she is expecting you to do a 4-5 hour job bent over at the waist - obviously she doesnt have a clue does she. If you do it - make sure it hurts ......Or is that just a teensy bit evilClick to expand...

It is a bit evil but she would deserve it for being such a selfish cow. She already knows I've stopped doing them for other people because it's too hard. 



Kerrieann said:


> Pixxie if it was me id make her wait untill after baby has come now, especially as you wont be comfy while you do it, or can you do it in 2 or 3 sessions?

I am tempted to make her wait now just because of her attitude, if she was grateful I wouldn't mind but she just seems to think that people should jump and do favours for her. She had the cheek to say as well that if I don't do it for her for a while she expects something else as a present for her birthday! Considering I'd charge £100 for anyone else I'm thinking I'd rather put a tenner in her card and tell her to fuck off :growlmad: xx


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Mizze you can get eco friendly ones in boots and mothercare. Im not compleatly anti disposables, iv got pampers for the first few weeks untill i get myself into a routeen and master BF. Dose you OH know you can personalise them? That realy got my OH on board,* sodd the benifits to the baby and the envirament (sp?) being able to order ones with skulls and cow print on them got him.*

:rofl: 

I do intend to bombard him with pictures of extremely cute babies in extremely cute nappies to convince him too! DH will go along with it primarily because its what I want to do. 

I got a pack of pampers too - to get my Boots changing bag for free - got my sister's patented EVIL DEATH STARE (She can kill at 10 paces using that stare, can my sister) because they are owned by proctor and gamble who test on animals. Ive had to promise not to do it again - this is my YOUNGER sister mind! With her two she had the Nature boy and girl and reusables but they were much less easy to use than they are now even just 5 years later. 

Mizze x


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> *I don't think she understands that it's hard work for me now. It's a massive design so it will be 4-5 hours of me hunched over my belly, concentrating hard while I get kicked in the ribs for restricting baby's space  *And I wont be being paid for it...
> 
> She always acts like this when she doesn't get her own way, the world revolves around her you see :dohh: xx
> 
> Definately a brat! And especially if she is expecting you to do a 4-5 hour job bent over at the waist - obviously she doesnt have a clue does she. If you do it - make sure it hurts ......Or is that just a teensy bit evilClick to expand...
> 
> It is a bit evil but she would deserve it for being such a selfish cow. She already knows I've stopped doing them for other people because it's too hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Pixxie if it was me id make her wait untill after baby has come now, especially as you wont be comfy while you do it, or can you do it in 2 or 3 sessions?Click to expand...
> 
> I am tempted to make her wait now just because of her attitude, if she was grateful I wouldn't mind but she just seems to think that people should jump and do favours for her. She had the cheek to say as well that if I don't do it for her for a while she expects something else as a present for her birthday! *Considering I'd charge £100 for anyone else I'm thinking I'd rather put a tenner in her card and tell her to fuck off  *xxClick to expand...

Sounds good to me! Selfish little madam. 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze said:


> Lozzy - forgot to say my Council will be starting a money back scheme - £50 on producing a reciept - ive registered with them for this.
> 
> I am using the fact we have just gone to 2 week black bin bag collection for rubbish to point out to DH that we would have 2 weeks worth of dirty nappies to put into landfill which we would have to leave in black bags round the side of the house (we dont have wheelie bins) where animals would be likely to get to them. What I havent mentioned is the Council allow you to register for weekly black bag collection if you have nappies to dispose of. :blush:
> 
> Also you cant have your £50 if you are registered with the weekly bag/nappy collection.
> 
> Mizze

Yer we dont have weelie bins ether and get cats coming in.



Mizze said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Mizze you can get eco friendly ones in boots and mothercare. Im not compleatly anti disposables, iv got pampers for the first few weeks untill i get myself into a routeen and master BF. Dose you OH know you can personalise them? That realy got my OH on board,* sodd the benifits to the baby and the envirament (sp?) being able to order ones with skulls and cow print on them got him.*
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I do intend to bombard him with pictures of extremely cute babies in extremely cute nappies to convince him too! DH will go along with it primarily because its what I want to do.
> 
> I got a pack of pampers too - to get my Boots changing bag for free - got my sister's patented EVIL DEATH STARE (She can kill at 10 paces using that stare, can my sister) because they are owned by proctor and gamble who test on animals. Ive had to promise not to do it again - this is my YOUNGER sister mind! With her two she had the Nature boy and girl and reusables but they were much less easy to use than they are now even just 5 years later.
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...

Im sure they will come in handy for emergancys, even if you only use the one packet, you may as well, youv allready paid for them.


----------



## mrsbling

lozzy21 said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Like a constant repetitive pulse beating lozzy and can go on for about 10 mins
> 
> Think baby has them then, feels rather strange since i can feel it in my foofClick to expand...

Oooh glad you asked that question, as I was having similar feeling the other night and wondered if it was hiccups - and it was right down near foof!!!


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Lozzy - forgot to say my Council will be starting a money back scheme - £50 on producing a reciept - ive registered with them for this.
> 
> I am using the fact we have just gone to 2 week black bin bag collection for rubbish to point out to DH that we would have 2 weeks worth of dirty nappies to put into landfill which we would have to leave in black bags round the side of the house (we dont have wheelie bins) where animals would be likely to get to them. What I havent mentioned is the Council allow you to register for weekly black bag collection if you have nappies to dispose of. :blush:
> 
> Also you cant have your £50 if you are registered with the weekly bag/nappy collection.
> 
> Mizze
> 
> Yer we dont have weelie bins ether and get cats coming in.
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Mizze you can get eco friendly ones in boots and mothercare. Im not compleatly anti disposables, iv got pampers for the first few weeks untill i get myself into a routeen and master BF. Dose you OH know you can personalise them? That realy got my OH on board,* sodd the benifits to the baby and the envirament (sp?) being able to order ones with skulls and cow print on them got him.*Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I do intend to bombard him with pictures of extremely cute babies in extremely cute nappies to convince him too! DH will go along with it primarily because its what I want to do.
> 
> I got a pack of pampers too - to get my Boots changing bag for free - got my sister's patented EVIL DEATH STARE (She can kill at 10 paces using that stare, can my sister) because they are owned by proctor and gamble who test on animals. Ive had to promise not to do it again - this is my YOUNGER sister mind! With her two she had the Nature boy and girl and reusables but they were much less easy to use than they are now even just 5 years later.
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...
> 
> Im sure they will come in handy for emergancys, even if you only use the one packet, you may as well, youv allready paid for them.Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly - someone started a thread in natural parenting on cloth nappies (saved me from doing it!) so I posted in it to have it on my CP - https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/439396-start-cloth-nappies.html

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

I think its just going to be a case of trying them out once baby is here and see what ones we get on with mizze. A lot of it depends on how big your baby is and how much they wee ect


----------



## lozzy21

Just had my angel care monitor out and had a play, im impressed and i havent even played with the sensor mat


----------



## Mizze

Grrrrr 9pm on a Sunday night is NOT a reasonable time to call a builder
Only picked up the damn phone because I thought it was my sister. 

:growlmad: 

Mizze


----------



## lozzy21

9 pm, realy!


----------



## Xaviersmom

Pixxie said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> *I don't think she understands that it's hard work for me now. It's a massive design so it will be 4-5 hours of me hunched over my belly, concentrating hard while I get kicked in the ribs for restricting baby's space  *And I wont be being paid for it...
> 
> *She always acts like this when she doesn't get her own way, the world revolves around her you see  xx*
> 
> Definately a brat! And especially if she is expecting you to do a 4-5 hour job bent over at the waist - obviously she doesnt have a clue does she. If you do it - make sure it hurts ......Or is that just a teensy bit evilClick to expand...
> 
> It is a bit evil but she would deserve it for being such a selfish cow. She already knows I've stopped doing them for other people because it's too hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Pixxie if it was me id make her wait untill after baby has come now, especially as you wont be comfy while you do it, or can you do it in 2 or 3 sessions?Click to expand...
> 
> I am tempted to make her wait now just because of her attitude, if she was grateful I wouldn't mind but she just seems to think that people should jump and do favours for her. She had the cheek to say as well that if I don't do it for her for a while she expects something else as a present for her birthday! *Considering I'd charge £100 for anyone else I'm thinking I'd rather put a tenner in her card and tell her to fuck off  xx*Click to expand...

Funny, I have an 18 year old sister who acts like that too.

4-5 hours of tattooing and you only charge 100? I hope that is a really good friend discount or something... I say giver her a ten in her card and tell her you are off tattoos until after LO comes.


----------



## Pixxie

Oh dear, ended up having a mini meltdown before :blush: I do feel better after a bit of feeling sorry for myself crying though. Bloody hormones, I can't wait until I don't have to deal with pregnancy hormones any more. 

Think some pea and ham soup and an early night are in order for me :) xxx


----------



## Pixxie

Xaviersmom said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> *I don't think she understands that it's hard work for me now. It's a massive design so it will be 4-5 hours of me hunched over my belly, concentrating hard while I get kicked in the ribs for restricting baby's space  *And I wont be being paid for it...
> 
> *She always acts like this when she doesn't get her own way, the world revolves around her you see  xx*
> 
> Definately a brat! And especially if she is expecting you to do a 4-5 hour job bent over at the waist - obviously she doesnt have a clue does she. If you do it - make sure it hurts ......Or is that just a teensy bit evilClick to expand...
> 
> It is a bit evil but she would deserve it for being such a selfish cow. She already knows I've stopped doing them for other people because it's too hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Pixxie if it was me id make her wait untill after baby has come now, especially as you wont be comfy while you do it, or can you do it in 2 or 3 sessions?Click to expand...
> 
> I am tempted to make her wait now just because of her attitude, if she was grateful I wouldn't mind but she just seems to think that people should jump and do favours for her. She had the cheek to say as well that if I don't do it for her for a while she expects something else as a present for her birthday! *Considering I'd charge £100 for anyone else I'm thinking I'd rather put a tenner in her card and tell her to fuck off  xx*Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, I have an 18 year old sister who acts like that too.
> 
> 4-5 hours of tattooing and you only charge 100? I hope that is a really good friend discount or something... I say giver her a ten in her card and tell her you are off tattoos until after LO comes.Click to expand...

I work at a much reduced rate since I'm not an official studio, I have the box bedroom converted to be suitable for doing them in, and I tend to only do friends or friends of friends xx


----------



## lozzy21

Its ok Pixxie, i cryed yesterday cos OH shouted at me, normaly id have told him where to shove it.


----------



## Pixxie

I cry at almost everything he says these days, he has one of them odd senses of humour where they say things in a serious way but are really joking and he always forgets I'm emotionally fragile :haha: xx


----------



## lozzy21

Dont think iv been that bad, only cryed 2/3 times but im not the crying type, i get angry instead of upset


----------



## Pixxie

I was a bit of a cryer anyway but these hormones are making me a crazy lady :wacko: Driving me mad because I always end up crying in front of people now, at least before I would sneak off and have a little winge, most people wouldn't notice, but now I start sobbing in rooms full of people! :blush: xx


----------



## xkirstyx

my OH had me in tears 2night aswell :( and iv been getting BH all night and i cant breath! sooooo tired :(


----------



## lozzy21

I hardly ever cryed. I only realy cry when some ones dies, ether in real life or on tv.

Kirsty, iv been having trouble breathing think its a mix of baby, asthma and a cold. Try and have an early night


----------



## Pixxie

I'm having an early one, night girls :wave: xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Hope everyone has enjoyed their weekends :kiss:

My heartburn/sickness is back again, managing to break through the tablets im on & Gaviscon 'top-ups' arent really helping either :nope:

Countdown tickers seem to be going fast..:wacko:..Are they faulty? :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

Guess who can't sleep!
Grrr :(


----------



## nikki-lou25

KellyC75 said:


> Hope everyone has enjoyed their weekends :kiss:
> 
> My heartburn/sickness is back again, managing to break through the tablets im on & Gaviscon 'top-ups' arent really helping either :nope:
> 
> Countdown tickers seem to be going fast..:wacko:..Are they faulty? :haha:

I am pretty sure they are faulty you know!! I mean some say 34 weeks?? Thats just crazy talk lol!!!!

Aww no I hope the heartburn n sickness leave you be hun :hugs: maybe you will be able to plait lil ladys hair when she's born if old wives tales are anythin to go by! 

Aww I love love love bein pregnant n it's all coin so so fast!! Gonna ave to start gettin sorted now!


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> 9 pm, realy!

Yep! OH says its because people are having stuff done on their own home - they dont think of it as work - that its HIS work doesnt seem to register. We have had phone calls at 8.30AM on a Sunday morning before..... 



Pixxie said:


> I was a bit of a cryer anyway but these hormones are making me a crazy lady :wacko: Driving me mad because I always end up crying in front of people now, at least before I would sneak off and have a little winge, most people wouldn't notice, but now I start sobbing in rooms full of people! :blush: xx

I am a terrible cryer! I cry at everything even when im angry - its a curse - seriously. You cant win an argument with anyone when you are crying EVEN when you are right!! However, the pregnancy hasnt made it as bad as I thought it would. 



KellyC75 said:


> Hope everyone has enjoyed their weekends :kiss:
> 
> My heartburn/sickness is back again, managing to break through the tablets im on & Gaviscon 'top-ups' arent really helping either :nope:
> 
> Countdown tickers seem to be going fast..:wacko:..Are they faulty? :haha:

Oh Kelly, you really are suffering arent you, argh! Just realised I have forgotten my Gaviscon for work. :dohh:

And yes the tickers are faulty - some Dreamers cant possibly be a couple of weeks away from full term -its NOT possible!! 

Dreadful night's sleep last night - almost murdered DH a few times cos he was snoring - trouble is if Id been asleep it was way too quiet for me to have heard it but since I was awake I couldnt hear anything else. He got poked several times throughout the night though.....:growlmad:

Im okay now but I suspect I will be having a dose of caffine later. 

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol!!! 34 weeks and 1 day now!
My DH got shoved hard in the shoulder at 5am this morning when his alarm was going off - woke me up, he however was still sound alseep! When he bought my cuppa up at 7 he said to me then did I shove him hard and I said yes cause the alarm had been going off for ages and he hadn't stirred and he said well I looked at it and it had only been going for 2 mins!!! Yeah and at 5 in the morning an alarm going off for even 1 minute is ages in my book!!!

And baby is having a right kick about in there today trying to get comfy! Walking back from school and I'm like hand on belly going ouch stop it will you! Got some very strange looks!!!

Also any of u that have already had a c-section do you find if baby pushes/hits/kicks in yr scar area that it really hurts?


----------



## Pixxie

Morning all, after a half decent nights sleep I'm feeling a bit better, still expecting my sister to do some creeping though! 

Yea I'm sure my ticker is broke, it says I have less than 2 months to go now :shock: xxx


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls! 

just been catching up! 

Back in work today thankfully had an ok sleep last night, not the best but back to my 3 hours that I was getting before last week, think I was really run down last week and by friday had just had enough! 

Thankfully not too busy and my boss is out a lot of this week so it'll be nice and quiet! 

My tummy feels very sore and bruised because Ava is laying transverse she stretches out to the sides and I feel like I've been beaten up! She was not happy with mummy last night though ha ha everytime i tried to lay on my right side she head butted, kicked, punched and put up a protest so had to try and sleep on my left which hurts my hips but hey anything for our bubs hey?! 

I've just sat and eaten a bowl of porridge and two coconut macaroons yuuurrrmmmyy!! 

OH has been fab this weekend he's done loads round the house bless him, he's doing his own bit of nesting :haha: just in the process of trying to make the bathroom half decent as we can't afford to get a new bathroom just yet, finally got the vinyl on the floor and he's done the sealant round the bath but it means I cant get showers at the moment and OH is having to help me in and out of the bath and wash my hair it's a right polava!! 

Pixxie I would tell your sister to shove it. My sister is 24 and she's a right selfish so and so. She never asks how I am, never asks about the baby and always goes straight to the negatives (the one who said I'd put on loads of weight on my face last week after I hadn't seen her for 4 weeks - nice eh?!). 

Mizze I'd have killed my OH if he'd said anything like that to me about looking fat hope you gave him a massive death stare!! 

xx


----------



## xkirstyx

morning :)

iv got the consultant this afternoon but bet its just the norm crap for bp check then sent home! 

ness my baby has been transverse for the last two weeks but i think shes starting to move coz im feeling movement at my belly button again instead of my hips!


----------



## Nessicle

Ava is a bit of a contortionist I think ha ha she slides her feet all down my sides and belly button etc but she's still definitely transverse as can feel her quite far round my sides it's sore :( 

but then I want her to stay transverse so I can have a c-sec :haha: She's alternated between breech and transverse for as long as I can remember I think she just favours that position


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning ladies

Hope you all had a weekend. I have read back and have been :rofl: at the foof conversation!!

I've had a busy weekend. The charity event was fantastic - such a good day - everyone had a good time and lots of new people there learning about SMA. We raised a whopping £485 - so very happy with this!!

Ness - my Rosie is also going between breech and transverse so I know what you mean about the feet sliding down your side!!

Anouska - I have had previous section but don't feel any pain near my scar.

Mizze - how's the constipation? Have you bought fig rolls yet - they really are a life saver for me! :thumbup:

I'm going to Asda shortly and going to buy the travel size toiletries and going to make a start on my hospital bag OMG can't believe it!!! I have such mixed feelings . . . I'm really worried about how I am going to cope emotionally. Not sure whether to mention this to my mw on Thursday:shrug: I don't want them thinking I'm a loonytoon :dohh:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi Ladies

I had a shocker of a night's sleep last night... I felt constantly awake! and my bump was a bit sore/ tender ( i don't know how to describe it) so no matter which side I slept on, it wasn't fun. So I slept in this morning and didn't go to yoga, I just don't have the strength LOL.
On a foof note though, I managed to neaten my lady bits completely!! All by myself, without a mirror :) So I feel much better down there hehe ;)

Butterfly : so good on the charity event ! well done !!!... sorry to sond daft but what is SMA ?? 

Ness : I know what you mean with baby being transverse, well I am not 100% sure my LO is but all movements I feel to my sides and below , only now and then I feel a kick near my ribs.. and it's uncomfortable to sleep on my side too !

Mizze : how is your situation down there? I have bee eating loads of fruit and even though I don't have constipation, I still bleed when I go to loo sometimes ( sorry TMI) so they say it can be from pressure of baby... :( no fun hey!

Hope everyone else is doing well !


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze can you not get a 2nd line in for work?

My grandad is a reverend so all his work calls have to go to his home but he makes them get a 2nd line in so he can put a voicemail in so after 7ish he can dodge all none emergancy calls intill the next day.


----------



## ducky1502

Morning ladies :)

I haven't been on for a day or two and thought I'd have so much to catch up on but it's really quietened down in here recently.

Was OH's birthday yesterday, had a lovely day and a scrummy indian for dinner :)

I'm at work right now :( but OH is home painting the nursery. We have 1 wall done!!!!!! Wahoo lol. Getting the urge to wash baby bits and sort things now so he's said that hopefully by about next tues/wed that the nursery should be painted and the furniture put up so FX I'll then be able to get on with turning it into a nursery. Feel like I need to get on with it all now.

Hope everyone is well and not feeling too bad. Not that long left to go now!!!


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Hope you all had a weekend. I have read back and have been :rofl: at the foof conversation!!
> 
> I've had a busy weekend. The charity event was fantastic - such a good day - everyone had a good time and lots of new people there learning about SMA. We raised a whopping £485 - so very happy with this!!
> 
> Ness - my Rosie is also going between breech and transverse so I know what you mean about the feet sliding down your side!!
> 
> I'm going to Asda shortly and going to buy the travel size toiletries and going to make a start on my hospital bag OMG can't believe it!!! I have such mixed feelings . . . I'm really worried about how I am going to cope emotionally. Not sure whether to mention this to my mw on Thursday:shrug: I don't want them thinking I'm a loonytoon :dohh:

Wow ace on the charity event great amount raised! I lit a candle on Saturday night for all my friends angel babies but my bloomin' camera on my phone wouldnt work it kept switching off! 

it's such an ace but weird feeling isnt it feeling little feet sliding down! 

I bought some miniatures for my hospital bag too - shampoo, shower gel and deodrant and some facewipes from Wilkinsons - 2 packs for 97p!! 

Anyone know how many large maternity pads I should take? I've got two packs of 10 and the same for lighter bleeds but I dont know if it might be worth getting another pack of the ones for straight after giving birth...? 

You should defo speak to the mw about any concerns or anxieties hun :flower:



wishingforbub said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I had a shocker of a night's sleep last night... I felt constantly awake! and my bump was a bit sore/ tender ( i don't know how to describe it) so no matter which side I slept on, it wasn't fun. So I slept in this morning and didn't go to yoga, I just don't have the strength LOL.
> On a foof note though, I managed to neaten my lady bits completely!! All by myself, without a mirror :) So I feel much better down there hehe ;)
> 
> Ness : I know what you mean with baby being transverse, well I am not 100% sure my LO is but all movements I feel to my sides and below , only now and then I feel a kick near my ribs.. and it's uncomfortable to sleep on my side too !

My bump is really sore today hun no matter how differently I positioned it last night it just felt really heavy and tender I get that quite a lot and I think a lot of it is to do with our bubs being transverse. How you feel movement is exactly how I do and I get sharp prods near my ribs assuming this is her elbowing me lol it can be really uncomfortable and I have trouble walking sometimes cos of how stretched across my tummy she is! 



ducky1502 said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> I haven't been on for a day or two and thought I'd have so much to catch up on but it's really quietened down in here recently.
> 
> Was OH's birthday yesterday, had a lovely day and a scrummy indian for dinner :)
> 
> I'm at work right now :( but OH is home painting the nursery. We have 1 wall done!!!!!! Wahoo lol. Getting the urge to wash baby bits and sort things now so he's said that hopefully by about next tues/wed that the nursery should be painted and the furniture put up so FX I'll then be able to get on with turning it into a nursery. Feel like I need to get on with it all now.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and not feeling too bad. Not that long left to go now!!!

When do you finish work Ducky?


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi girls, just letting you know i wont be able to get on much for the next week or so :cry: i will try catch up on my phone but that is being sent away for repair ina couple of days too, so i will be without phone and laptop :cry: Hpe ur all ok and will speal to all soon :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

Well girls its my last shift at work today :D:D:D:D:D:D:D


----------



## ducky1502

Yay to last shift lozzy :happydance:

Ness - I'll be working up until november 20th I think so I'll be 37wks.


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Back in work today thankfully had an ok sleep last night, not the best but back to my 3 hours that I was getting before last week, think I was really run down last week and by friday had just had enough!
> 
> Thankfully not too busy and my boss is out a lot of this week so it'll be nice and quiet!
> 
> My tummy feels very sore and bruised because Ava is laying transverse she stretches out to the sides and I feel like I've been beaten up! She was not happy with mummy last night though ha ha everytime i tried to lay on my right side she head butted, kicked, punched and put up a protest so had to try and sleep on my left which hurts my hips but hey anything for our bubs hey?!
> 
> OH has been fab this weekend he's done loads round the house bless him, he's doing his own bit of nesting :haha: just in the process of trying to make the bathroom half decent as we can't afford to get a new bathroom just yet, finally got the vinyl on the floor and he's done the sealant round the bath but it means I cant get showers at the moment and OH is having to help me in and out of the bath and wash my hair it's a right polava!!
> 
> Mizze I'd have killed my OH if he'd said anything like that to me about looking fat hope you gave him a massive death stare!!
> 
> xx

Afternoon all, Ness DH did get the 'Evil Death Stare' - (I copy my sister who can be seriously scary!) its a good thing that he is usually the sweetest man so I knew he wasnt having a go. I think me sitting there with my mouth open to start with gave him the idea it hadnt quite come out right - (evil death stare left him in no doubt of that!!) 
Good that your work wont be so busy for a week - gives you a chance of a breather - Caitlyn was as active baby last night which didnt help with the sleep thing! But hey - better moving lots than little- she is having a right squirm at the moment. 



- Butterfly - said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Hope you all had a weekend. I have read back and have been :rofl: at the foof conversation!!
> 
> *I've had a busy weekend. The charity event was fantastic - such a good day - everyone had a good time and lots of new people there learning about SMA. We raised a whopping £485 - so very happy with this!!*
> 
> Mizze - how's the constipation? Have you bought fig rolls yet - they really are a life saver for me! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm going to Asda shortly and going to buy the travel size toiletries and going to make a start on my hospital bag OMG can't believe it!!! I have such mixed feelings . . . I'm really worried about how I am going to cope emotionally. Not sure whether to mention this to my mw on Thursday:shrug: I don't want them thinking I'm a loonytoon :dohh:

Yey for the money raised!! Thats really good. 

I havent bought the fig rolls but will be popping into Tesco later so I have added them to my list. Thanks for the reminder!



wishingforbub said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Mizze : how is your situation down there? I have bee eating loads of fruit and even though I don't have constipation, I still bleed when I go to loo sometimes ( sorry TMI) so they say it can be from pressure of baby... :( no fun hey!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well !

Not so sore (blimey the things we talk about :blush:) but im stocking up on prune juice and (thanks to butterfly) Fig rolls too...... 



lozzy21 said:


> Mizze can you not get a 2nd line in for work?
> 
> My grandad is a reverend so all his work calls have to go to his home but he makes them get a 2nd line in so he can put a voicemail in so after 7ish he can dodge all none emergancy calls intill the next day.

We havent bothered because DH has been using the number for so long its on the van and everything and MOST people call the mobile which is the number you are most likely to get him on. Really we should look at getting a home line - after Caitlyn is born it might well be better to do that. 95% of the time its my Mum or my sister anyway! 



lozzy21 said:


> Well girls its my last shift at work today :D:D:D:D:D:D:D


Ohhhhhhhh lucky you - I have 9 1/2 days left before I finish!! :happydance::happydance: I will be 33 weeks then. Mat leave doesnt start till 37 weeks though, 

Kerrianne - no phone and no laptop - disaster!! 

Mizze


----------



## Xaviersmom

wishingforbub said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> *I had a shocker of a night's sleep last night... I felt constantly awake! and my bump was a bit sore/ tender ( i don't know how to describe it) so no matter which side I slept on, it wasn't fun. *So I slept in this morning and didn't go to yoga, I just don't have the strength LOL.
> On a foof note though, I managed to neaten my lady bits completely!! All by myself, without a mirror :) So I feel much better down there hehe ;)
> 
> Butterfly : so good on the charity event ! well done !!!... sorry to sond daft but what is SMA ??
> 
> Ness : I know what you mean with baby being transverse, well I am not 100% sure my LO is but all movements I feel to my sides and below , only now and then I feel a kick near my ribs.. and it's uncomfortable to sleep on my side too !
> 
> Mizze : how is your situation down there? I have bee eating loads of fruit and even though I don't have constipation, I still bleed when I go to loo sometimes ( sorry TMI) so they say it can be from pressure of baby... :( no fun hey!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well !

I was the same way! When I finally did fall asleep, I was awake almost every hour trying to get comfortable. The bottom of my bump was super sore every time I tried to shift positions :( YAY for sleeping in! I am awake and up by 7 whether I need to be or not :(



ducky1502 said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> I haven't been on for a day or two and thought I'd have so much to catch up on but it's really quietened down in here recently.
> 
> Was OH's birthday yesterday, had a lovely day and a scrummy indian for dinner :)
> 
> I'm at work right now :( but OH is home painting the nursery. We have 1 wall done!!!!!! Wahoo lol. *Getting the urge to wash baby bits and sort things now so he's said that hopefully by about next tues/wed that the nursery should be painted and the furniture put up so FX I'll then be able to get on with turning it into a nursery. Feel like I need to get on with it all now.*
> Hope everyone is well and not feeling too bad. Not that long left to go now!!!

That is me too! I have a basket of baby things sitting here in my living room waiting to get washed and I really just want to wash it all and put it in the nursery! 



lozzy21 said:


> Well girls its my last shift at work today :D:D:D:D:D:D:D

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

Yey for last day Lozzy! :)
We will miss you Kerrie! :cry:
I had a really crap night too :(
OH is off work this week and its my birthday Friday, so hopefully the rest of the week goes good :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

wishingforbub said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I had a shocker of a night's sleep last night... I felt constantly awake! and my bump was a bit sore/ tender ( i don't know how to describe it) so no matter which side I slept on, it wasn't fun. So I slept in this morning and didn't go to yoga, I just don't have the strength LOL.
> On a foof note though, I managed to neaten my lady bits completely!! All by myself, without a mirror :) So I feel much better down there hehe ;)
> 
> Butterfly : so good on the charity event ! well done !!!... sorry to sond daft but what is SMA ??
> 
> Ness : I know what you mean with baby being transverse, well I am not 100% sure my LO is but all movements I feel to my sides and below , only now and then I feel a kick near my ribs.. and it's uncomfortable to sleep on my side too !
> 
> Mizze : how is your situation down there? I have bee eating loads of fruit and even though I don't have constipation, I still bleed when I go to loo sometimes ( sorry TMI) so they say it can be from pressure of baby... :( no fun hey!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well !

 SMA is Spinal Muscular Atrophy. It is the number 1 genetic killer of babies under 2 - yet very few people of heard of it. We had NEVER heard of it until our baby Mollie was diagnosed at 6 weeks old :cry:



Kerrieann said:


> Hi girls, just letting you know i wont be able to get on much for the next week or so :cry: i will try catch up on my phone but that is being sent away for repair ina couple of days too, so i will be without phone and laptop :cry: Hpe ur all ok and will speal to all soon :flower:

 Aww we'll miss you. Keep well :hugs:



lozzy21 said:


> Well girls its my last shift at work today :D:D:D:D:D:D:D

oh fantastic hun :thumbup:


----------



## wishingforbub

Aaaw Butterfly :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I've been to asda. I have bought toilet seat wipes!! I bought some of the miniature tolietries too - they're currently on 4 for £3 so I got Aussie Hair shampoo and conditioner, toothpaste and deodorant !! I have also bought some facial cleansers as I thought this will save me taking all my lotions and potions!! :rofl:

I will be packing 2 packs of maternity pads (even though having c section) cos I remember still bleeding quite heavily after Mollie was born by cs. I think I'll buy some more pads though and leave them with other stuff in a place that DH can find them in case I run out!


----------



## - Butterfly -

wishingforbub said:


> Aaaw Butterfly :hugs:

 Thanks :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Oh I chased my HIP up again today :growlmad::growlmad: Still not even showing on their system :growlmad::growlmad: was told again to wait another 2 weeks as they're behind :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha Mizze!! OH got the evil death stare and then loads of tears on Friday night, we were talking about sex and I was saying I was looking forward to having sex again without the bump in the way and BH's (they hurt too much so don't enjoy sex atm!) and he said something like "yeah after about a month to two months when you've lost a bit of weight...." I was like errrr what do you mean and I started crying and saying he found me unattractive and fat and stuff :haha: 

why don't they think about these things before they say them?!! 

Butterfly that is more than annoying I'd be inclined to just get a new form signed and re-send it! 

yay for finishing lozzy! I've got 3 weeks left woo!!

Ooooh ducky you're a better woman than me working til 37 weeks - what do you do? I finish at 37 weeks but thankfully saved two weeks holiday so finishing at 35 weeks I'd finish in 2 weeks if I could but don't want to use up too much of my mat leave this side of the birth! xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Yeah I'm seeing my MW on Thursday so I'm going to tell her and ask for a new form. x


----------



## lozzy21

Ness if Andrew had said that he would have been given more than a death stare, he would have had a black eye!

Iv got 2 packs of maternity pads, think im going to get another and then some normal towels for when its not as heavy. Not looking foward to waring them, iv used tampons since i was 13.


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Girls...:flower:

Another rubbish nights sleep with heartburn, restless legs, cramp & needing to pee lots :dohh:

Now have no energy for anything! :nope:


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks for all your messages to me about my pain...:hugs:

7 weeks to the day left for me! :cloud9: Although I really cannot see her lasting that long....Shes already a big girl!


----------



## lozzy21

After reading a thread in GC i NEED a big mac but cant have one. The macdonalds in my high street had closed down and i start work at 4 :(


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Oh I chased my HIP up again today :growlmad::growlmad: Still not even showing on their system :growlmad::growlmad: was told again to wait another 2 weeks as they're behind :growlmad::growlmad:

Oh thats Rubbish!! :growlmad:



Nessicle said:


> ha ha Mizze!! OH got the evil death stare and then loads of tears on Friday night, we were talking about sex and I was saying I was looking forward to having sex again without the bump in the way and BH's (they hurt too much so don't enjoy sex atm!) *and he said something like "yeah after about a month to two months when you've lost a bit of weight...." I was like errrr what do you mean and I started crying and saying he found me unattractive and fat and stuff  *
> why don't they think about these things before they say them?!!
> 
> Butterfly that is more than annoying I'd be inclined to just get a new form signed and re-send it!
> 
> yay for finishing lozzy! I've got 3 weeks left woo!!
> 
> Ooooh ducky you're a better woman than me working til 37 weeks - what do you do? I finish at 37 weeks but thankfully saved two weeks holiday so finishing at 35 weeks I'd finish in 2 weeks if I could but don't want to use up too much of my mat leave this side of the birth! xx

Muppet! You would have thought by 7ish months they would have learned to think before they speak! 



KellyC75 said:


> Hello Girls...:flower:
> 
> Another rubbish nights sleep with heartburn, restless legs, cramp & needing to pee lots :dohh:
> 
> Now have no energy for anything! :nope:

Aw hon. :hugs:



KellyC75 said:


> Thanks for all your messages to me about my pain...:hugs:
> 
> 7 weeks to the day left for me! :cloud9: Although I really cannot see her lasting that long....Shes already a big girl!

you sound so calm - id be freaking out completely!! 

Mizze


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha I dont think they ever learn! I think he's hoping that I'll be back to my normal size 10 self by January......ha fat chance! Looks like he'll be making do with his best friend "the hand" for a while longer :rofl:

I can barely breath today and I've only had some soup and a packet of cheese and onion crisps for dinner! I feel so uncomfortable at my desk :( I can't imagine being pregnant for another 8 weeks at least.....please come a bit earlier darling treasure!! 

I have so much to do at work and no motivation to do it....no idea how I'm going to get everything sorted before I leave lol...


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> Thanks for all your messages to me about my pain...:hugs:
> 
> 7 weeks to the day left for me! :cloud9: Although I really cannot see her lasting that long....Shes already a big girl!

sorry you're still feeling so rotten Kel - the end is in sight! For all of us....we need to keep each other motivated now!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I have bought 4 packs of "big" maternity towels and 1 pack of ultra thin, then also got some always night time towels. 

Lozzy - I've used tampons for years too, its a pain in the arse gettin used to towels again after the birth! I felt like I had a shoe in my knickers after Aimee lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

KellyC75 said:


> Thanks for all your messages to me about my pain...:hugs:
> 
> 7 weeks to the day left for me! :cloud9: Although I really cannot see her lasting that long....Shes already a big girl!

Not long :happydance: it must be strange to know your date in advance, but its so fab to having a 'goal' iykwim?

I really hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> Hello Girls...:flower:
> 
> Another rubbish nights sleep with heartburn, restless legs, cramp & needing to pee lots :dohh:
> 
> Now have no energy for anything! :nope:

 awww hun :hugs:



Nessicle said:


> ha ha ha I dont think they ever learn! I think he's hoping that I'll be back to my normal size 10 self by January......ha fat chance! Looks like he'll be making do with his best friend "the hand" for a while longer :rofl:
> 
> I can barely breath today and I've only had some soup and a packet of cheese and onion crisps for dinner! I feel so uncomfortable at my desk :( I can't imagine being pregnant for another 8 weeks at least.....please come a bit earlier darling treasure!!
> 
> I have so much to do at work and no motivation to do it....no idea how I'm going to get everything sorted before I leave lol...

:rofl:



nikki-lou25 said:


> I have bought 4 packs of "big" maternity towels and 1 pack of ultra thin, then also got some always night time towels.
> 
> Lozzy - I've used tampons for years too, its a pain in the arse gettin used to towels again after the birth! I felt like I had a shoe in my knickers after Aimee lol

:rofl: it really feels weird doesn't it!! 

Oh bugger I meant to have a look for some big cheap pants too :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

nikki-lou25 said:


> I have bought 4 packs of "big" maternity towels and 1 pack of ultra thin, then also got some always night time towels.
> 
> Lozzy - I've used tampons for years too, its a pain in the arse gettin used to towels again after the birth! *I felt like I had a shoe in my knickers after Aimee lo*l

:rofl: towels give me thrush too ugh not looking forward to wearing them either! 

I'll get another pack then always better to have too many than too little!


----------



## xkirstyx

im just back from consultant and everything is fine turns out i dont have a infection thank god but baby is still transverse but apart from that shes fine, was amazing hearing her heartbeat iv never heard it so clear and all messurments are spot on and so far they have no worries that shes gonna be big :D xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

xkirstyx said:


> im just back from consultant and everything is fine turns out i dont have a infection thank god but baby is still transverse but apart from that shes fine, was amazing hearing her heartbeat iv never heard it so clear and all messurments are spot on and so far they have no worries that shes gonna be big :D xxx

 aww that's great :hugs: There was no concern with her being transverse then?


----------



## wishingforbub

Glad everything is fine Kirsty :)
Oh I don't want to wear pads again!!! It's like a huge intruder in your undies !! :(


----------



## Nessicle

xkirstyx said:


> im just back from consultant and everything is fine turns out i dont have a infection thank god but baby is still transverse but apart from that shes fine, was amazing hearing her heartbeat iv never heard it so clear and all messurments are spot on and so far they have no worries that shes gonna be big :D xxx

:happydance: wonderful hun so glad all is well and no infection! 



- Butterfly - said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> im just back from consultant and everything is fine turns out i dont have a infection thank god but baby is still transverse but apart from that shes fine, was amazing hearing her heartbeat iv never heard it so clear and all messurments are spot on and so far they have no worries that shes gonna be big :D xxx
> 
> aww that's great :hugs: There was no concern with her being transverse then?Click to expand...

yeah thats what I was wondering?? Did they tell you what the chances are of baby turning?


----------



## xkirstyx

- Butterfly - said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> im just back from consultant and everything is fine turns out i dont have a infection thank god but baby is still transverse but apart from that shes fine, was amazing hearing her heartbeat iv never heard it so clear and all messurments are spot on and so far they have no worries that shes gonna be big :D xxx
> 
> aww that's great :hugs: There was no concern with her being transverse then?Click to expand...

nope said there is still loads of time and room for her to move but i think ill get my ball out and try move her anyway lol. forgot to say aswell im not back till im 40+2 and might get induced early instead of waiting till im 2weeks over :thumbup: got my raspberry leaf tea aswell 2day but dunno when i should start drinking it :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

How come they might induce early? Can you request that? I _really_ don't want to go over because I'm sooo uncomfortable and sore anyway - gonna speak to midwife when I see her next Tuesday voice a few of my concerns now the due date is looming I don't want forceps and I don't want to go over due - if she's not here by 17th December then I really want to be induced think I'll be begging for it by then lol xx


----------



## xkirstyx

they said its coz my bp went really high at the end of my pregnancy with jack last year and would rather i got seen on my due date than to wait 2weeks but im praying i will have baby by then anyway!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Unless baby is at risk I really don't think they induce early (they do in cases of pre-eclampsia/high bp). There is also more chance of intervention when you are induced anyway. :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

nikki-lou25 said:


> I have bought 4 packs of "big" maternity towels and 1 pack of ultra thin, then also got some always night time towels.
> 
> Lozzy - I've used tampons for years too,* its a pain in the arse gettin used to towels again after the birth! I felt like I had a shoe in my knickers *after Aimee lol

:rofl: Oh dear I have used tampons for 20 years - it will take some getting used to! 



xkirstyx said:


> im just back from consultant and everything is fine turns out i dont have a infection thank god but baby is still transverse but apart from that shes fine, was amazing hearing her heartbeat iv never heard it so clear and all messurments are spot on and so far they have no worries that shes gonna be big :D xxx

:happydance::happydance: Yey!! Glad all was okay. 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

So day from hell, a lot of paff for nothing as sir terry never showed up (yet again) so I did all the pos for nothing (pos = point of sale so all
the promotion junk you see hanging up) 

Got my consultant appointment on weds and might have to go on my own :-(


----------



## WILSMUM

I've been lost - internet was working fine this morning then went to work and came back and it had gone! Decided to start working again just as DH walked in from work! Typical!

I'm presuming baby is still head down but I get a lot of movement in my sides and hips! But then I'll get soemthing wedged in my ribs at the same time as been whacked in the side!!!

Got the MW tomorrow so will see how baby is doing then!


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> So day from hell, a lot of paff for nothing as sir terry never showed up (yet again) so I did all the pos for nothing *(pos = point of sale *so all
> the promotion junk you see hanging up)
> 
> Got my consultant appointment on weds and might have to go on my own :-(

:dohh::dohh: I do know that - blame the pregnancy brain.

Oh well hon, at least it is over now - best I can do for comfort! :hug: Get yourself into a warm bath and wallow. 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Lol it's ok I started off requesting a4 pos when I wanted large talkers this morning! I'm currently snuggled up on the sofa need to wash up in a while and then i'll treat myself to a nice bubble bath


----------



## spencerbear

Hello all

I havent been around much this weekend but there wasnt too much to catch up on.....

Hoping everyone is ok? 
Was going to read back but it currently feels like too much effort to do anything. Infact i think i will be ging to bed very shortly, see if i can nap for a bit to counteract the middle of the nights sat awake.

31 weeks today :happydance: will post a bump pic later, when i wake up again.


----------



## - Butterfly -

spencerbear said:


> Hello all
> 
> I havent been around much this weekend but there wasnt too much to catch up on.....
> 
> Hoping everyone is ok?
> Was going to read back but it currently feels like too much effort to do anything. Infact i think i will be ging to bed very shortly, see if i can nap for a bit to counteract the middle of the nights sat awake.
> 
> 31 weeks today :happydance: will post a bump pic later, when i wake up again.

 yay for 31 weeks :happydance:


----------



## till bob

hi girls how r we all today well iv had a lovely day xmas shoppin with tilly and hubby then stayed out for lunch which was lovely then we got home and dave got tillys pram out the loft as im keepin the same one iv washed all the covers and it still looks brand new iv fell in love with it all over again its gorgeous even more excited for little phoebe now xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

till bob said:


> hi girls how r we all today well iv had a lovely day xmas shoppin with tilly and hubby then stayed out for lunch which was lovely then we got home and dave got tillys pram out the loft as im keepin the same one iv washed all the covers and it still looks brand new iv fell in love with it all over again its gorgeous even more excited for little phoebe now xx

 Aww it's great you've had such a lovely day. DH got our new pram out of the loft tonight too so I can start having a play with it :rofl:

I'm off to bed now - sleep well lovely ladies :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

You lot wernt very talkative tonight, i only had one page to catch up on

Thats it, im done.

No more work for meeeeeee :happydance:


----------



## xkirstyx

woooooo thats fab lozzy......................now relax :D xxxxxx


----------



## ducky1502

How lovely lozzy. Now u have loooooads of time to relax and prepare for bubs  jealous!


----------



## Mizze

spencerbear said:


> Hello all
> 31 weeks today :happydance: will post a bump pic later, when i wake up again.




- Butterfly - said:


> yay for 31 weeks :happydance:

:yipee: congrats both! 



till bob said:


> hi girls how r we all today well iv had a lovely day xmas shoppin with tilly and hubby then stayed out for lunch which was lovely then we got home and dave got tillys pram out the loft as im keepin the same one iv washed all the covers and it still looks brand new iv fell in love with it all over again its gorgeous even more excited for little phoebe now xx

Oh that sounds like a lovely day till! :flower:



lozzy21 said:


> You lot wernt very talkative tonight, i only had one page to catch up on
> 
> Thats it, im done.
> 
> No more work for meeeeeee :happydance:

Yey! :wohoo: Congrats - I cant wait until that is me!

Morning all - 9 days left in work! 

Mizze xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mornin everyone!!

What a grey day! I was gonna go into town & pay off my pram then go get pjs etc from primark but i may ave to swim there! Eugh!!


----------



## mummyclo

This is probably tmi but...........
I have been really constipated for a while, but today i cant stay off the loo!
Im worried it might be the clearout thing i hear people saying on 3rd Tri!
Im not ready to have my baby yet!! :hissy:


----------



## xkirstyx

nikki-lou25 said:


> Mornin everyone!!
> 
> What a grey day! I was gonna go into town & pay off my pram then go get pjs etc from primark but i may ave to swim there! Eugh!!

i was planning on going to primark to get pjs aswell but its soooo cold outside i dont wanna go out!



mummyclo said:


> This is probably tmi but...........
> I have been really constipated for a while, but today i cant stay off the loo!
> Im worried it might be the clearout thing i hear people saying on 3rd Tri!
> Im not ready to have my baby yet!! :hissy:

adunno hun i didnt have a big clear out before i went into labour with jack :dohh: sure bubs wont be coming just yet though :hugs: xxxx


----------



## cho

morning girls, kirsty maybe you just have a icky tummy hun.
well i did a bump pic this morning as me and dh could have sworn my bump had dropped its really squidgy at the top now, but after taking a pic i cant tell, but my bump looks smaller???
maybe he has changed position will share pics
Firts one is 32 weeks, 2nd is 32+4 x


----------



## mummyclo

I think it has dropped hun, mine has too, noticed the other day its not as round a the top!
Mayb it means our bubs are engaged a bit :)


----------



## cho

well at my mw app at 30+4 he was at Brim 
so gathering he prob is engaged now tbh x
Thanks


----------



## WILSMUM

mayb hes just shifted posiiotn hun or yr less bloated! I find my bump looks bigger and the top is rock hard if i'm really bloated!!!

Try not to worry mummyclo I get days like this - for some reason I don't see to poo much over the weekend so I usually spend monday running back and forwards to the loo!!!!

We have blue sky at the moment but its bloomin cold and I mean proper freezing not just slightly chilly like it is down south!!!! Lol!!! Have done this mornings school run and now I've got another 10 mins before I have to go out again to the mw (a 15 min walk away!), then I'll probably get an hr at home before going to work and then another hr at home after work before going back to school to pick monster up! Think I'm gonna be knackered this afternoon!!!!

Yay on finishing work lozzy! I've only got 4 more days then I'm done! Can't wait! Esp as next week is half term so no work, no school run and no monster!! Proper chill out and relax week for me!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls everyone mustve been knackered last night but I'm glad I didnt have too much to catch up on! 

Charlotte I'd say it looks like he's dropped down a bit for sure - wish Ava would lol I was in agony last night with my tummy and couldnt breath at all, think it's a combination of bloating and her having her head in my right lung (she turned breech again last night from transverse) I was leant forwards over the sofa trying to catch my breath and was nearly crying it was horrible! Went upstairs around 8pm to lay down on my sides as it's the only way I could breath. Was so tired and fed up I went to bed at 9pm. 

Feels much better today and as I said Ava turned breech from transverse partway through the night so I didnt have the pressure in each side from her bum or head so I was actually able to get comfortable for a change! Managed a little extra sleep than usual but she's turned back transverse again today, she was beating me up on my right side whenever I laid on it from about 4am lol. 

Roll on 3 weeks when I finish work....only another 111 hours or so to go :shock:


----------



## Nessicle

its really cold here too but really bright Anouska - reckon it'll rain later on though!


----------



## cho

I can breathe soo much easieer thats the main thing i have noticed i am no where near Breathless or uncomfortable.
I am full of cold again grr its soo annoying.
you can really tell where ava is cant you ness, i very rarely have a clue lol, i often make out a butt as it is bigger than anything else but thats it lol!


----------



## mummyclo

I love autumn weather! Its nice and cold so i can wrap up and go for a walk, but still sunny and nice! Think i will pop and see my nan today as OH has gone away for the day to see his family! :(
Those 3 weeeks will fly by Ness! by then i will be full term!! :help:
Does anyone know when they start to talk about turning your baby if they are breech?
xx


----------



## cho

some wont turn them mummyclo, my sister in law was breech till 38 weeks they said they wouldnt try turning as they dont like to do it as much anymore, luckily she turned :) you still have plenty of time :)


----------



## mummyclo

I dont even know where he is :( was head down last appointment, so will see on Monday :)
But i felt kicks and stuff round my side, sorta in my back last night!
My womb seems to be really wide! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

aw sorry you're full of cold - I feel like I have one threatening and thats why I feel so tired this last week, hopefully it wont turn in to anything though! 

yeah most of the time I can tell what body part is what but I think thats cos she lays transverse - her kicks are always on the left and her head is on the right but when she lays breech she sticks her butt right up and I pretend to smack it really gently like "naughty girl" :haha: so cute! 

I'm really hoping in the next couple of weeks she drops down a bit so I can breath it just gets worse as the day goes on and I can barely eat anything so feel dizzy a lot - the only thing that doesnt bloat me is pic n mix so I eat a lot of crap lol still persevering with the peppermint tea though after each meal and it's helping a little! 

Starting the raspberry leaf this week once I've reached 32 weeks x


----------



## cho

ness your always making me want a pick n mix and by the time i get over wanting one you bring it up again lol 'naughty ness'


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> I love autumn weather! Its nice and cold so i can wrap up and go for a walk, but still sunny and nice! Think i will pop and see my nan today as OH has gone away for the day to see his family! :(
> Those 3 weeeks will fly by Ness! by then i will be full term!! :help:
> Does anyone know when they start to talk about turning your baby if they are breech?
> xx

wowzers cant believe you will be full term by then :happydance: 

I'm hoping for snow that they've promised as it means I won't be able to go to work as its slippy and dangerous being 8 months and I wouldnt be able to get my wellies on too. Either that or they'll have to pay for taxis to work for me but I'd be happy with that ha ha

I think by about 36 weeks if baby hasnt turned head down they'll start discussing options for turning but tbh there's no way they'll be turning Ava if she hasnt turned I've heard it's really painful and my bump is always so tender and sore so there's no chance! x


----------



## wishingforbub

mummyclo said:


> This is probably tmi but...........
> I have been really constipated for a while, but today i cant stay off the loo!
> Im worried it might be the clearout thing i hear people saying on 3rd Tri!
> Im not ready to have my baby yet!! :hissy:

Mummyclo, I find that if I struggle for a day or so, this happens on the day when things get back to normal... maybe you were just a little "clogged up" :) hehe

Charlotte : Lovely bump hun.. i think when baby takes up different spots in out tums, then our bumps look a bit different!

Lozzy : yay on finishing work !! :happydance:

Last night baby was kicking my right side then giving kicks in my right ribs !! I was like "gimme a break lil man " hehe  I actually had to move his footsies away, it was so uncomfortable. 

Hope you are all having a good day so far. xxxx :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> ness your always making me want a pick n mix and by the time i get over wanting one you bring it up again lol 'naughty ness'

:haha: sorry lol I'm obsessed! I'm going to go to Wilkinsons at lunch and get some and a tin of tomato soup - figure if I just have half a tin of soup with no veggie bits in I'll limit the bloatedness!


----------



## xkirstyx

i was gonna ask when everyone is gonna start taking rlt! i got mine yesterday but dont understand when to take it and how many cups! i was taking it with jack but didnt start till right at the end x


----------



## cho

ive been doing it from 32 weeks kirsty
I love soup!! ness
Im trying to think of what to do for dinner last nights wasnt that great, i might do a spinach and ricotta lasagne, mmm yes that sounds good!


----------



## xkirstyx

omg i have really bad acid reflux this morning :(


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh I got an email through from Pampers this morning and for those ladies suffering with heartburn it said fresh melon (honeydew) is really good for it! Might be worth a try?!


----------



## Nessicle

xkirstyx said:


> i was gonna ask when everyone is gonna start taking rlt! i got mine yesterday but dont understand when to take it and how many cups! i was taking it with jack but didnt start till right at the end x

yeah I'm gonna follow what the girls said on here - one cup a day from 32 weeks and then 3 cups a day from 36 weeks I think - Charlotte correct me if I'm wrong :flower:



c.holdway said:


> ive been doing it from 32 weeks kirsty
> I love soup!! ness
> Im trying to think of what to do for dinner last nights wasnt that great, i might do a spinach and ricotta lasagne, mmm yes that sounds good!

Mmmmm lasagne! I miss nice lasagne! I miss stuff like fajitas and and wraps and pannini's :cry: 

yeah I think soup is the way for me to go Charlotte to avoid the bloating as it really doesnt help with my tummy. Also got my support belt on today it's actually not digging in as much now my bump is bigger strangely! Thought it would help by taking the weight off my internal organs and skin lol


----------



## cho

ness have you got away with not having neartburn mine gets terrible my carpal tunnel has the been the worst lately they burn especially when i go out they go really blotchy too and sting, last night i had a severly itchy palm too whats that about lol!


----------



## cho

ness im doing 1 cup a day from 32, 2 cups at 34, 3 cups at 36 and 4 cups from 38?? i dont think there is a right or wrong way though hun x


----------



## mummyclo

Im on 3 capsules at the moment and will up to 4 a day from 34 weeks etc up to 6 capsules a day!


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah I havent really suffered with heartburn - keep saying to OH that Ava will be bald when she arrives ha ha he always looks really worried :haha: 

I'm suffering with carpal tunnel too feel your pain hun. Managing to type ok but writing and opening things and gripping is painful and I can't make a fist. my hands and fingers are really swollen and look almost bruised! 

I read something about itchy palms and the soles of your feet - 

_Some pregnant women find that their palms and the soles of their feet get red and sometimes itchy. This common condition may be caused by an increase in estrogen. It usually disappears right after delivery.

_

theres also something called Intrahepatic cholestasis

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intrahepatic_cholestasis_of_pregnancy


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> ness im doing 1 cup a day from 32, 2 cups at 34, 3 cups at 36 and 4 cups from 38?? i dont think there is a right or wrong way though hun x

ah right well I might do same as you then - so you increase by a cup every two weeks? that sounds easy enough to follow x


----------



## - Butterfly -

lozzy21 said:


> You lot wernt very talkative tonight, i only had one page to catch up on
> 
> Thats it, im done.
> 
> No more work for meeeeeee :happydance:

 Yippee for you lozzy :happydance:



mummyclo said:


> This is probably tmi but...........
> I have been really constipated for a while, but today i cant stay off the loo!
> Im worried it might be the clearout thing i hear people saying on 3rd Tri!
> Im not ready to have my baby yet!! :hissy:

 I didn't have a 'clear out' with Mollie - it's probably just an upset tummy hun and hope you feel better soon x



WILSMUM said:


> mayb hes just shifted posiiotn hun or yr less bloated! I find my bump looks bigger and the top is rock hard if i'm really bloated!!!
> 
> Try not to worry mummyclo I get days like this - for some reason I don't see to poo much over the weekend so I usually spend monday running back and forwards to the loo!!!!
> 
> We have blue sky at the moment but its bloomin cold and I mean proper freezing not just slightly chilly like it is down south!!!! Lol!!! Have done this mornings school run and now I've got another 10 mins before I have to go out again to the mw (a 15 min walk away!), then I'll probably get an hr at home before going to work and then another hr at home after work before going back to school to pick monster up! Think I'm gonna be knackered this afternoon!!!!
> 
> Yay on finishing work lozzy! I've only got 4 more days then I'm done! Can't wait! Esp as next week is half term so no work, no school run and no monster!! Proper chill out and relax week for me!!!!

 yay 4 more days for you!!! Aww bet you can't wait for next week! :thumbup:



Nessicle said:


> morning girls everyone mustve been knackered last night but I'm glad I didnt have too much to catch up on!
> 
> Charlotte I'd say it looks like he's dropped down a bit for sure - wish Ava would lol I was in agony last night with my tummy and couldnt breath at all, think it's a combination of bloating and her having her head in my right lung (she turned breech again last night from transverse) I was leant forwards over the sofa trying to catch my breath and was nearly crying it was horrible! Went upstairs around 8pm to lay down on my sides as it's the only way I could breath. Was so tired and fed up I went to bed at 9pm.
> 
> Feels much better today and as I said Ava turned breech from transverse partway through the night so I didnt have the pressure in each side from her bum or head so I was actually able to get comfortable for a change! Managed a little extra sleep than usual but she's turned back transverse again today, she was beating me up on my right side whenever I laid on it from about 4am lol.
> 
> Roll on 3 weeks when I finish work....only another 111 hours or so to go :shock:

Glad you had a better sleep. :thumbup:

Charlotte - you have a gorgeous bump hun. It does look like it's dropped a little which is great news for you :thumbup:


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> ness im doing 1 cup a day from 32, 2 cups at 34, 3 cups at 36 and 4 cups from 38?? i dont think there is a right or wrong way though hun x
> 
> ah right well I might do same as you then - so you increase by a cup every two weeks? that sounds easy enough to follow xClick to expand...

u would think so wouldnt u lol
thanks ness, hopefully its just my ct but will kep an eye on it, me and Bradley are muching on crackers and philadelphia nom nom nom


----------



## mummyclo

YUM! I love ritz crackers and herby philly! :munch:
Need to go to the shop now! :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

31 weeks today for me :happydance::happydance::happydance:

All the talk of soup and I think that's what I'm going to have for lunch today now :dohh:

I've got my flu jab at midday today but I'm not bothered about needles so I'm not worried.

I feel a bit spaced out this morning :shrug: I slept ok. Got up at 11pm and then 4.30am for a wee so I feel I got plenty of sleep :shrug:

DH got pram down from loft last night so that I can start playing it but not sure if I have the energy today :dohh: There was also a box of stuff (from Mollie) but there was loads of breastpads and maternity pads which is fab.


----------



## cho

mummyclo i did herb and leek jacket potatoes last night and i used almost a whole tub of it in them !!


----------



## mummyclo

OMG YUM!!! How do you make those?
They sound LUSH! 
Good luck with your flu jab hun :hugs: an congrats on 31 weeks :)


----------



## lozzy21

Charlotte, baby may just have changed position, mine dose it all the time. Luls me into a false sence of happiness thinking yey i can breathe more easily and then it moves back.

Chloe, if youv been constipated your brobably just getting rid of the back log.

Butterfuly, i was supposed to have my flu jab yesterday but dident go cos i felt ill, you just reminded me i need to rebook it


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> ness im doing 1 cup a day from 32, 2 cups at 34, 3 cups at 36 and 4 cups from 38?? i dont think there is a right or wrong way though hun x
> 
> ah right well I might do same as you then - so you increase by a cup every two weeks? that sounds easy enough to follow xClick to expand...
> 
> u would think so wouldnt u lol
> thanks ness, hopefully its just my ct but will kep an eye on it, me and Bradley are muching on crackers and philadelphia nom nom nomClick to expand...

ha ha I bought a big box anyway so hoping that'll last me til the end! :thumbup: even if it doesnt do much its a good way to up your water intake! 

yeah sure it's just your CT - mention it to the mw too, I'm mentioning my CT to the mw next Tuesday when I go. Was supposed to be seeing her today but she's on holiday, she said I could see the stand in mw but for the sake of a week I thought I may as well wait! x



- Butterfly - said:


> 31 weeks today for me :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> All the talk of soup and I think that's what I'm going to have for lunch today now :dohh:
> 
> I've got my flu jab at midday today but I'm not bothered about needles so I'm not worried.
> 
> I feel a bit spaced out this morning :shrug: I slept ok. Got up at 11pm and then 4.30am for a wee so I feel I got plenty of sleep :shrug:
> 
> DH got pram down from loft last night so that I can start playing it but not sure if I have the energy today :dohh: There was also a box of stuff (from Mollie) but there was loads of breastpads and maternity pads which is fab.

:happydance: yay for 31 weeks!! 

i need to book my flu jab in, will do it when I'm on Mat leave I think 



c.holdway said:


> mummyclo i did herb and leek jacket potatoes last night and i used almost a whole tub of it in them !!

mmmmm I do that charlotte it's bloody lovely!


----------



## wishingforbub

Butterfly congrats on 31 weeks !! ;)
I do not have RLT, I don't even know where to gt it here... ??


----------



## cho

you fry of 2 leeks in butter 
Put potatoes in microwave for 10-15 mins depending on howmany you put in
Then cut in half scoop out middle and put in a bowl with leeks, parsley(handful) 1 egg and 150g of philadelphia mix it all together stuff back in potatoes and put in oven for 15 mins till crisp, i found them a little dry but i did a salad with mine and a dressing so that made it better :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

wishingforbub said:


> Butterfly congrats on 31 weeks !! ;)
> I do not have RLT, I don't even know where to gt it here... ??

just got mine from Holland & Barratt but as your in Dubai could you perhaps get some off the internet? Or if you have a relative over here you could get them to post to you? x


----------



## Nessicle

I just do my jacket spuds and buy herby Philadelphia and shove loads on top of the potato and eat it that way - it's yummy x


----------



## cho

well i suppose i will find out when i got to mw, but its been 3 days since i thought he dropped so would have thought he would have moved back by now if i hadnt dropped, who knows lol, will prob be hard again after i demolish these crackers lmao!


----------



## mummyclo

YUM! Think i may cook one for myself tonight :munch:
I got my capsules from H&B too :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

This maybe a stupid question but do I need to do RLT if I'm having a C Section? x


----------



## lozzy21

Happy 31 weeks butterfly.

Well iv had a good start to my first day, iv just woke up and am still in bed. Still craving a big mac but i may have to beg my mother to take me for one.


----------



## cho

no prob not worth it butterfly as its suppose to help 2nd stage of labour so doubt it would be worth it hun


----------



## lozzy21

- Butterfly - said:


> This maybe a stupid question but do I need to do RLT if I'm having a C Section? x

I would, they say to drink if for a few weeks after aswell to help your uterus contract back down but most people forget that bit.


----------



## mummyclo

lozzy21 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> This maybe a stupid question but do I need to do RLT if I'm having a C Section? x
> 
> I would, they say to drink if for a few weeks after aswell to help your uterus contract back down but most people forget that bit.Click to expand...

I hope it doesn't make the afterpains worse! 
I read something on 3rd Tri about afterpains being like contractions!
Aparently its worse if you BF because that helps your Uterus shrink, which is good just not nice if it hurts :dohh:


----------



## lozzy21

mummyclo said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> This maybe a stupid question but do I need to do RLT if I'm having a C Section? x
> 
> I would, they say to drink if for a few weeks after aswell to help your uterus contract back down but most people forget that bit.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it doesn't make the afterpains worse!
> I read something on 3rd Tri about afterpains being like contractions!
> Aparently its worse if you BF because that helps your Uterus shrink, which is good just not nice if it hurts :dohh:Click to expand...

I dunno, i think id rather they hurt more for a shorter time than hurt less over longer.


----------



## cho

mummyclo said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> This maybe a stupid question but do I need to do RLT if I'm having a C Section? x
> 
> I would, they say to drink if for a few weeks after aswell to help your uterus contract back down but most people forget that bit.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it doesn't make the afterpains worse!
> I read something on 3rd Tri about afterpains being like contractions!
> Aparently its worse if you BF because that helps your Uterus shrink, which is good just not nice if it hurts :dohh:Click to expand...

I dont remember having them, im sure i didnt x


----------



## mummyclo

I think it gets worse the more children you have, most people don't feel them with their first.
My mum said after her third child they were so bad she thought she was in labor again! :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Girls that have commented on my facebook status i appologise for the talk about the shits im having with my mother. lol


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> Girls that have commented on my facebook status i appologise for the talk about the shits im having with my mother. lol

:haha:


----------



## mummyclo

LOL Lozzy!
Im a bit pooey today, am quite glad to get rid of the build up tho :sick:


----------



## cho

lozzy are you hinting to her to eat, so she will get u a big mac lol


----------



## GoogilyBear

Heyy congrats on the baby :D
My little ones due 25th december this year :D christmas day hehehe!!! xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

lozzy21 said:


> Girls that have commented on my facebook status i appologise for the talk about the shits im having with my mother. lol

 I was compelled to go and read!! :blush:


----------



## - Butterfly -

GoogilyBear said:


> Heyy congrats on the baby :D
> My little ones due 25th december this year :D christmas day hehehe!!! xxx

 Awww congratulations!! and welcome to December Dreamers :hugs:


----------



## cho

GoogilyBear said:


> Heyy congrats on the baby :D
> My little ones due 25th december this year :D christmas day hehehe!!! xxx

ooh another christmas baby how exciting x


----------



## - Butterfly -

My 31 week bump is the 2nd picture. The first is from 29 weeks!! It has definitely grown in 2 weeks!! Be interesting to see what the measurements are at MW of Thursday!! :dohh:


----------



## cho

great bump butterfly yes sure has grown x


----------



## GoogilyBear

c.holdway said:


> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> Heyy congrats on the baby :D
> My little ones due 25th december this year :D christmas day hehehe!!! xxx
> 
> ooh another christmas baby how exciting xClick to expand...

I knoww hehe xD i never was a christmas celebrator, but this year ive actually got a reason to celebrate it hehe :D xx


----------



## wishingforbub

butterfly great bump! it has grown indeed ! ;)


----------



## wishingforbub

Welcome Googilybear :)


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> its really cold here too but really bright Anouska - reckon it'll rain later on though!

Yeah we're meant to have rain later - just about the time I'll be at work and outside with the kiddy winks no doubt!! Its all grey out now!



mummyclo said:


> I love autumn weather! Its nice and cold so i can wrap up and go for a walk, but still sunny and nice! Think i will pop and see my nan today as OH has gone away for the day to see his family! :(
> Those 3 weeeks will fly by Ness! by then i will be full term!! :help:
> Does anyone know when they start to talk about turning your baby if they are breech?
> xx

She might mention something at yr next appointment hun, but theres still plenty of time for it to turn before they get "worried"!



- Butterfly - said:


> 31 weeks today for me :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> All the talk of soup and I think that's what I'm going to have for lunch today now :dohh:
> 
> I've got my flu jab at midday today but I'm not bothered about needles so I'm not worried.
> 
> I feel a bit spaced out this morning :shrug: I slept ok. Got up at 11pm and then 4.30am for a wee so I feel I got plenty of sleep :shrug:
> 
> DH got pram down from loft last night so that I can start playing it but not sure if I have the energy today :dohh: There was also a box of stuff (from Mollie) but there was loads of breastpads and maternity pads which is fab.

Lol!! Thats really funny hun I was up at the exact same time as you for a wee!! 


Well back from MW and apparently baby is now oblique with its head in my right hip! Obviously not a great position for labour - shoulder first sounds pretty painful! But at least if it stays like that then I won't have to put up much of a fight to get my c-section!!!! Apart from that everything else is still fine - HB good, and fundal measurement of 34cm which is consistent with previous measurements and is still taking me along the top line of my graph!!!

Just had a slice of cake and a mug of Whittards Coconut Hot Choccie to get me ready for work!!!


----------



## lozzy21

c.holdway said:


> lozzy are you hinting to her to eat, so she will get u a big mac lol

Na she wont leave the house if shes ill, my big mac will just have to wait lol


----------



## lozzy21

Mmmmm cake


----------



## cho

so now i want a big mac a pick n mix and a peice of cake you girls are terrible!


----------



## lozzy21

Im working on my friend to take me for a big mac lol


----------



## cho

Dh has bet me that i cant go a week with out fast food lol, im trying!


----------



## lozzy21

Booo shes a no go ether

I actualy thing i might get on the bus and take the 25 min ride to get a big mac


----------



## wishingforbub

hey ladies do any of you still drive? My DH doesn't want me to anymore... :)


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Lozzy I want MacD too !!!!


----------



## cho

I very rarely drive, but i drove right up to the end with Bradley but i remember my bump getting in the way in the end!


----------



## lozzy21

wishingforbub said:


> hey ladies do any of you still drive? My DH doesn't want me to anymore... :)

If i could drive i would be, its crap having to get the bus.

You only need to stop driving when you cant fit behind the weel anymore.


----------



## WILSMUM

wishingforbub said:


> hey ladies do any of you still drive? My DH doesn't want me to anymore... :)

If it was practical my DH would stop me getting in a car or going on public transport full stop!! In fact he'd wrap me in cotton wool and leave me locked up in the house if he could!!!!


I'm going into Carlisle next week to get Wils stocking fillers so I may have to treat myself to a maccie d's then!!! Not had one for years as DH is really against them and won't eat them, so if we're out shopping together its usually subway for lunch! Mmm I do love a subway too mind!


Right gtg I'm gonna be late for work at this rate!!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hehe I don't normally drive anyway, I usually take a cab everywhere. But same as Wilsmum.. if my DH could wrap me in cotton/ bubble wrap he would :) bless him. Oh all this talk of MacD is really tempting me!!!


----------



## lozzy21

My OH wouldent lol. But he knows if he tryed to stop me doing something he would get told to piss off and to try and stop me lol


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy just read your FB 'argument' ha ha I agree with you! You're supposed to eat light things like bread and crackers to keep your strength up and help solidify everything :haha: 

Charlotte I've just bought THE biggest tub of pic n mix...:blush: I havent had any in about 2 weeks...

Bought some tomato soup for dinner but I'd rather munch through the pic n mix ha ha

Anouska - great news that all is well with bubs, do you get pressure in your hip where your bubs is laying? I get that sometimes too it feels like she's going to break my hip when she stretches out lol 

Lozzy my OH wouldnt wrap me up in cotton wool either he doesnt even offer me a brew in the morning lol. Re the driving, I don't drive to work because parking in Leeds is about £20 a day so I have to get the bus to work and back but I do drive occasionnally but only when I have to as I get strong BH's when I drive and I can't reach the clutch properly now lol


----------



## cho

:brat: jealous
I wonder if dh would get me a pick n mix, actually bet he would pick crap sweets! 
bet that would be severe heartburn though, ive just munched my way through half a punnett of grapes delish!


----------



## lozzy21

Thank you ness, but there is no telling my mum, i cant possibly be wright about something and her be wrong.


----------



## Nessicle

my mum is the same lozzy - think it's a mum thing sure we'll all be the same one day :haha:

Charlotte I'm so happy cos OH doesnt like my gelatine filled sweets he calls them "dog crap" :haha: I just say well least I dont have to share them with you matey!


----------



## wishingforbub

im having minestrone soup for lunch :) decided to fight the macD temptation LOL


----------



## Nessicle

i've got tomato soup yuurrmmmyy!! Had to put the pic n mix down and wait til I'm hungry for proper food :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Im stuborn but if im proved wrong, il accept im wrong.

A few years ago me and OH went to majorca on holiday. Before we went my mum was admint that you have to go to palma airport and that was on main land spain so majorca was a town on main land spain.

She wouldent accept that majorca was an island and that yes you have to go to palma airport but its on the island. So i went on google maps and showed her that majorca was an island that made up part of the baleriac island along with ibiza and mallorca (sp?) but she wouldent admit that she was wrong, she just claimed that she was talking about a different majorca.


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: I remember having an argument with my sister about the balaerics I was saying they were spanish Islands and she was arguing the toss with me about them being their own countries or something stupid lol


----------



## lozzy21

Exactly.

Im hungry, iv just had a bowl of cerial and im still starving. Dunno what i fancy


----------



## KellyC75

My 32 week bump.....:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







IMG000033.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nessicle

lovely bump Kelly! 

Did you see my post about honeydew melon being good for heartburn btw - thought of you when I read this :flower: 

x


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh great bump Kelly ! ;)


----------



## Mizze

Blimey girls you have been having a right chat this morning! 


c.holdway said:


> you can really tell where ava is cant you ness*, i very rarely have a clue lol, i often make out a butt as it is bigger than anything else but thats it lol!*

Im the same charlotte -cant tell anything except the occasional bum! 



Nessicle said:


> I'm hoping for snow that they've promised as it means I won't be able to go to work as its slippy and dangerous being 8 months and I wouldnt be able to get my wellies on too. Either that or they'll have to pay for taxis to work for me but I'd be happy with that ha ha

Snow - already! Blimey! I LURRRRVE Snow - mainly because we get it so rarely here. 



Nessicle said:


> Oooh I got an email through from Pampers this morning and for those ladies suffering with heartburn it said fresh melon (honeydew) is really good for it! Might be worth a try?!

Thanks for that hon - i will get melon - the gaviscon etc might stop it but it makes you feel sicky - not nice at all. 



c.holdway said:


> ness im doing 1 cup a day from 32, 2 cups at 34, 3 cups at 36 and 4 cups from 38?? i dont think there is a right or wrong way though hun x

That sounds like a good idea. My sister has given me some of hers but there isnt enough to last for weeks. 



lozzy21 said:


> Butterfuly, i was supposed to have my flu jab yesterday but dident go cos i felt ill, you just reminded me i need to rebook it

Ooh flu jab - must remember to book it - like Ness though I think I will wait until mat leave, my parents and nan had it last Saturday. 



c.holdway said:


> you fry of 2 leeks in butter
> Put potatoes in microwave for 10-15 mins depending on howmany you put in
> Then cut in half scoop out middle and put in a bowl with leeks, parsley(handful) 1 egg and 150g of philadelphia mix it all together stuff back in potatoes and put in oven for 15 mins till crisp, i found them a little dry but i did a salad with mine and a dressing so that made it better :thumbup:

Yummm!! That sounds lovely. I love Philli - I will be adding it to tomato based pasta and bacon that im going to make tonight for dinner. 



lozzy21 said:


> Happy 31 weeks butterfly.
> 
> Well iv had a good start to my first day, iv just woke up and am still in bed.

 Good for you Lozzy - take it easy. 



GoogilyBear said:


> Heyy congrats on the baby :D
> My little ones due 25th december this year :D christmas day hehehe!!! xxx

Hello :wave: Welcome fellow Monsters Inc fan!! :) Im due Christmas eve. We tend to talk a lot in here - mainly about nothing much! 



- Butterfly - said:


> View attachment 127395
> 
> 
> View attachment 127396
> 
> 
> My 31 week bump is the 2nd picture. The first is from 29 weeks!! It has definitely grown in 2 weeks!! Be interesting to see what the measurements are at MW of Thursday!! :dohh:

You have certainly grown Im so crap at taking photo's - How do I get it from my phone to here? 
Oh forgot to say - Charlotte, definately looks as though your bump has dropped. 



lozzy21 said:


> Mmmmm cake

 :) Always room for some cake.... Hmmmm might have to have some this afternoon. 



wishingforbub said:


> hey ladies do any of you still drive? My DH doesn't want me to anymore... :)

I do - but my drive to work is 15-20 mins and its a pain by bus, working flexitime its much easier to drive. I will keep driving for as long as possible. 



lozzy21 said:


> Im stuborn but if im proved wrong, il accept im wrong.
> .....
> but she wouldent admit that she was wrong, *she just claimed that she was talking about a different majorca*.

:rofl: fab - My Mum is stubborn but not that bad. 

Afternoon all, have popped to see MW this morning to get my MATB1 signed as she forgot before - she was really apologetic bless her. Didnt do anything else as im due to her next week and we both wanted to keep the 31week appt rather than do it a week early. But she says my iron deficiency is quite boarderline and if I want (and im too bunged up!) then I can take only 1 a day not 2 as long as I keep my diet iron rich. :happydance:

Butterfly - good tip on the fig rolls - helped a lot this morning! :blush: Bit sore but definately less er full than I was first thing. :winkwink:

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

lozzy21 said:


> Mmmmm cake

 :rofl:



c.holdway said:


> so now i want a big mac a pick n mix and a peice of cake you girls are terrible!

 :rofl: We always talk about food!! :dohh:



wishingforbub said:


> im having minestrone soup for lunch :) decided to fight the macD temptation LOL

 me too - I'm having chicken soup!! :thumbup:



KellyC75 said:


> My 32 week bump.....:kiss:

 beautiful bump xx


----------



## KellyC75

I know some of you posted already....But please, those that havent....

What were your last measurements (especially those at 31/32 weeks) Thanks Girls :flower:


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> My 32 week bump.....:kiss:

Lovely bump Kelly! 

Mizze x


----------



## - Butterfly -

I've got fairly long legs and don't sit very close to steering wheel anyway so I will keep driving as long as I'm comfy :thumbup:

Just back from flu jab - omg what a farce. The nurse didn't think pregnant ladies were allowed the flu jab. I told her I read it on the NHS website. After nearly 10 minutes of listening to her and the reception staff talking about me - she came back into the room and said - yes it's fine I can give it to you!! :growlmad:


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> I know some of you posted already....But please, those that havent....
> 
> What were your last measurements (especially those at 31/32 weeks) Thanks Girls :flower:

 Will find out on Thursday :thumbup: Are you worried? :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> Did you see my post about honeydew melon being good for heartburn btw - thought of you when I read this :flower:
> 
> x

No...I didnt see that, but funny/lucky enough I bought 2 packs of melon at the supermarket yesterday....Just got it out now

Hope it helps:thumbup:....Milk, Mints, Gaviscon arent :nope:

Ive rang the doctor this morning, as at my last appointment, she said I could up the dose of tablets I take....I didnt at that time, as it wasnt too bad

But now...Im up every hour in pain :cry: I dont like to moan about things, but this is horrendous:cry:


----------



## cho

at 30+5 i was measuring 32cm?
is this what you meant?


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> I know some of you posted already....But please, those that havent....
> 
> What were your last measurements (especially those at 31/32 weeks) Thanks Girls :flower:
> 
> Will find out on Thursday :thumbup: Are you worried? :hugs:Click to expand...

I do think she is getting pretty big already & I have no idea how im gonna make another 7 weeks!....My bump measured 2 weeks ahead at appointment last week

My DS2 was 9lb 10oz.....But thought mayby a girl would be smaller! :dohh:


----------



## lozzy21

- Butterfly - said:


> I've got fairly long legs and don't sit very close to steering wheel anyway so I will keep driving as long as I'm comfy :thumbup:
> 
> Just back from flu jab - omg what a farce. The nurse didn't think pregnant ladies were allowed the flu jab. I told her I read it on the NHS website. After nearly 10 minutes of listening to her and the reception staff talking about me - she came back into the room and said - yes it's fine I can give it to you!! :growlmad:


:rofl: What a numpty


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> at 30+5 i was measuring 32cm?
> is this what you meant?

Yes, thanks Charlotte..:flower:..That is what I meant :hugs:


----------



## cho

oooh kelly thats big lol Bradley was 8lb and he was big enough lol!


----------



## lozzy21

Kelly i was measuring 30 at 28 weeks, dont have my 31 week apointment untill next week but i feel massive allready, whats worse is that it feels all baby.


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Just back from flu jab - omg what a farce. The nurse didn't think pregnant ladies were allowed the flu jab. I told her I read it on the NHS website. After nearly 10 minutes of listening to her and the reception staff talking about me - she came back into the room and said - yes it's fine I can give it to you!! :growlmad:

Well what an idiot! 



lozzy21 said:


> Kelly i was measuring 30 at 28 weeks, dont have my 31 week apointment untill next week but i feel massive allready, whats worse is that it feels all baby.

I dont have my proper appt till next week but was 28 at 28wks but will let you know next Tuesday. 
Its funny when I look down I dont feel big but when I look sidweways I feel huge and I can barely get up from a lying down position already! 

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> I know some of you posted already....But please, those that havent....
> 
> What were your last measurements (especially those at 31/32 weeks) Thanks Girls :flower:
> 
> Will find out on Thursday :thumbup: Are you worried? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I do think she is getting pretty big already & I have no idea how im gonna make another 7 weeks!....My bump measured 2 weeks ahead at appointment last week
> 
> My DS2 was 9lb 10oz.....But thought mayby a girl would be smaller! :dohh:Click to expand...

 Aww I understand your concerns hun but sometimes the measurements can be because of having alot of fluid. If they are worried about bubs size then they will do another ultrasound but generally around 36 weeks I think :shrug::hugs:


----------



## Mizze

I have hip pain today for the first time - ouch! 

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> lozzy just read your FB 'argument' ha ha I agree with you! You're supposed to eat light things like bread and crackers to keep your strength up and help solidify everything :haha:
> 
> Charlotte I've just bought THE biggest tub of pic n mix...:blush: I havent had any in about 2 weeks...
> 
> Bought some tomato soup for dinner but I'd rather munch through the pic n mix ha ha
> 
> Anouska - great news that all is well with bubs, do you get pressure in your hip where your bubs is laying? I get that sometimes too it feels like she's going to break my hip when she stretches out lol
> 
> Lozzy my OH wouldnt wrap me up in cotton wool either he doesnt even offer me a brew in the morning lol. Re the driving, I don't drive to work because parking in Leeds is about £20 a day so I have to get the bus to work and back but I do drive occasionnally but only when I have to as I get strong BH's when I drive and I can't reach the clutch properly now lol

Yeah I have been feeling a lot of movement/pressure in my right hip - just pressumed bubs was elbowing/shouldering me didn't realise it was its head! No wonder it complains when I try and sleep on my right!!!!



KellyC75 said:


> My 32 week bump.....:kiss:

That is one gorgeous and amazing bump hun!!!

And this morning I was measuring 34cm but you can't really compare yr measurements to everyone elses cause its all relative to you iykwim - everyone should have a personalised fundal height chart printed out and attached into their notes, cause I'm tall and have a normal bmi what is an ok meausrement for me could be off the scale for someone shorter with a higher bmi! I'm sure if the mw is at all concerned she would say soemthing to you, but 
your best bet if your worried is to ring her and ask her about it!!!


Well the hot choccie and cake was a bad idea just before work - spent the last 20 mins or so feeling really sick and I can;t face having lunch now but I know I need to eat otherwise I won;t have the energy to go pick DS up!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

ohh hot choccie cake!! yum - sorry you feel sick hun x


----------



## - Butterfly -

- Butterfly - said:


> ohh hot choccie cake!! yum - sorry you feel sick hun x

 oh it's hot choccie AND cake!! :dohh: I have visions of hot chocolate fudge cake dripping in chocolate sauce !! yum yum !!


----------



## cho

I am soo pissed off, just rand child maintenance as my ex never pays for his son, he was suppose to pay me 2 weeks of £80 and then £33 a week after that, its been a month since hearing anything so just rang them and he has quit his job so he doesnt have to pay and they cant trace him!
I am fuming i have been relying on the backdate to pay of my credit card before bubs arrive, he his such a prat i am raging he hasnt seen him in 2 months and just see's him when he can be bothered!
What kind of idiot quits there job just to avoid paying maintenace,the most annoying thing is he lives with a girl and her 2 kids and has one on the way so know he is providing for them but wont pay for his actual child, he has never bought him anything either sorry about the rant but i am upset now!


----------



## Xaviersmom

c.holdway said:


> I can breathe soo much easieer thats the main thing i have noticed i am no where near Breathless or uncomfortable.
> I am full of cold again grr its soo annoying.
> you can really tell where ava is cant you ness, i very rarely have a clue lol, i often make out a butt as it is bigger than anything else but thats it lol!

LO has been riding down my right side for about 2 months now. Butt up in my ribs on the right and lately, she has taken to sticking her foot out the left side of my bump.



wishingforbub said:


> hey ladies do any of you still drive? My DH doesn't want me to anymore... :)

I stopped with DS and lately have been trying to remember why (almost 13 years ago).. I have started having issues turning my body when I am backing out of spaces. I will drive until it isn't physically possible. Mass trans sucks here.

Had myself a bit of a night last night. After dinner, I noticed contractions and decided to track them. They weren't really painful..just annoying. When I hit 6 in an hour, I called the MW. Had to go into the birthing center to be monitored. I had sent DH to volleyball before calling it in b/c I didn't need a basket case on my hands. I brouht a book and was probably one of the most relaxed pregnant chicks they've had in a while.

They checked me.. cervix is normal for 32 weeks, so no worries there. They did a swab to see if my cells said I am likely to end up in preterm labor.. all clear. But I was still having the contractions. They had the monitor on measuring my uterine activity & LO's HB.. LO was just wild all through this - to the amusement of the MW. 

I had DH come over after his sports and he got to see the last hour of my visit.. They sent me home with instructions to take a bath, drink extra water and get more rest. It was after midnight when we got home.. I wanted my bed and DH was like.. 'MW said take a bath!' I got to sleep around 1 and was awake every hour... it's almost 9 here and I have been up for almost 2 hours. 

So..... apparently, it's a couch day. DH is supposed to go 3 hours away to work for a couple days.. he asked me if he should go. I told him to go, I'd be fine. I'm still having contractions.. but they aren't crippling, just annoying tightenings. I have my mum and sister within a few minutes if necessary. They are my back up team in case DH is out of town.

I think I'm going to try for a late morning nap...


----------



## WILSMUM

I kinda know how you feel hun - exs can be such twats!
Thankfully Wils Dad is more than willing to pay for him and sicne we moved he does regularly travel the 300 odd miles to see him but he still has his moments when he likes to make life difficult!

And DH has 3 kids with 2 exs so get it in double from his side and they are/were a million times worse than my ex - forever phoning him hassleing him for money when their maintenance is paid by monthly SO, or demanding more money for school trips/uniform etc! I know he'd love to pay for their trips and things but unfortunately our pockets are only so deep!! Am waiting with baited breath for the shit to hit the fan when their maintenance drops once bubs is here!!!

Doesn't sound like there is much you can do though really hun accept prevent him from seeing Bradley until he starts taking responsibility and paying for him.

Big :hug:


----------



## cho

thanks anouska but he doesnt see him through me anyway its through his nan, so cant really stop that, and tbh i dont really want to stop him cos that will only be thrown in my face years to come, Apparentyl his nan now asks him if he wants to see his dad and if he says yes she takes him, but he hasnt wanted to for 2 months now so he hasnt seen him, but if he was bothered about seeing his son he could have!


----------



## cho

Xaviersmom said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> I can breathe soo much easieer thats the main thing i have noticed i am no where near Breathless or uncomfortable.
> I am full of cold again grr its soo annoying.
> you can really tell where ava is cant you ness, i very rarely have a clue lol, i often make out a butt as it is bigger than anything else but thats it lol!
> 
> LO has been riding down my right side for about 2 months now. Butt up in my ribs on the right and lately, she has taken to sticking her foot out the left side of my bump.
> 
> 
> 
> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies do any of you still drive? My DH doesn't want me to anymore... :)Click to expand...
> 
> I stopped with DS and lately have been trying to remember why (almost 13 years ago).. I have started having issues turning my body when I am backing out of spaces. I will drive until it isn't physically possible. Mass trans sucks here.
> 
> Had myself a bit of a night last night. After dinner, I noticed contractions and decided to track them. They weren't really painful..just annoying. When I hit 6 in an hour, I called the MW. Had to go into the birthing center to be monitored. I had sent DH to volleyball before calling it in b/c I didn't need a basket case on my hands. I brouht a book and was probably one of the most relaxed pregnant chicks they've had in a while.
> 
> They checked me.. cervix is normal for 32 weeks, so no worries there. They did a swab to see if my cells said I am likely to end up in preterm labor.. all clear. But I was still having the contractions. They had the monitor on measuring my uterine activity & LO's HB.. LO was just wild all through this - to the amusement of the MW.
> 
> I had DH come over after his sports and he got to see the last hour of my visit.. They sent me home with instructions to take a bath, drink extra water and get more rest. It was after midnight when we got home.. I wanted my bed and DH was like.. 'MW said take a bath!' I got to sleep around 1 and was awake every hour... it's almost 9 here and I have been up for almost 2 hours.
> 
> So..... apparently, it's a couch day. DH is supposed to go 3 hours away to work for a couple days.. he asked me if he should go. I told him to go, I'd be fine. I'm still having contractions.. but they aren't crippling, just annoying tightenings. I have my mum and sister within a few minutes if necessary. They are my back up team in case DH is out of town.
> 
> I think I'm going to try for a late morning nap...Click to expand...

Make sure you relax:)


----------



## lozzy21

Only been up 4 hours and im ready for a nap


----------



## WILSMUM

c.holdway said:


> thanks anouska but he doesnt see him through me anyway its through his nan, so cant really stop that, and tbh i dont really want to stop him cos that will only be thrown in my face years to come, Apparentyl his nan now asks him if he wants to see his dad and if he says yes she takes him, but he hasnt wanted to for 2 months now so he hasnt seen him, but if he was bothered about seeing his son he could have!

I do worry what its gonna b like for Wil once the new baby is here and whether it will then make him not want to go away with his Dad! We've already broached the subject that once baby is here that if Wil wants to call James Daddy then we'renot gonna stop him - needless to say his Dad wasn't too impressed by that idea but its whats best for Wil that counts really and neither myself or James want him to feel alienated or left out once baby is here!

It is difficult but you just have to be the bigger person and do all you can to make sure you do whats best for the kids - one day Bradley will be old enough to know and have an opinion of his Dad for himself and then it will only be his Dad that suffers!


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Did you see my post about honeydew melon being good for heartburn btw - thought of you when I read this :flower:
> 
> x
> 
> No...I didnt see that, but funny/lucky enough I bought 2 packs of melon at the supermarket yesterday....Just got it out now
> 
> Hope it helps:thumbup:....Milk, Mints, Gaviscon arent :nope:
> 
> Ive rang the doctor this morning, as at my last appointment, she said I could up the dose of tablets I take....I didnt at that time, as it wasnt too bad
> 
> But now...Im up every hour in pain :cry: I dont like to moan about things, but this is horrendous:cry:Click to expand...

hmmm your body must be telling you what you need then hun! :flower: I really feel for you - when I had bad indigestion/heartburn when i had that cold a few weeks ago and was up all night it was horrendous and so painful :hugs: 



WILSMUM said:


> Yeah I have been feeling a lot of movement/pressure in my right hip - just pressumed bubs was elbowing/shouldering me didn't realise it was its head! No wonder it complains when I try and sleep on my right!!!!
> 
> And this morning I was measuring 34cm but you can't really compare yr measurements to everyone elses cause its all relative to you iykwim - everyone should have a personalised fundal height chart printed out and attached into their notes, cause I'm tall and have a normal bmi what is an ok meausrement for me could be off the scale for someone shorter with a higher bmi! I'm sure if the mw is at all concerned she would say soemthing to you, but
> your best bet if your worried is to ring her and ask her about it!!!

yeah my girl does that too she either lays with her head in my lungs or in my right hip lol and she kicks and head butts me like crazy when she's in my hip :haha: 

My mw hasnt done anything with a fundal height chart or printed anything or even filled out the chart in my notes. She just writes on the notes every visit now :shrug: you sound like you have really thorough care where you are Anouska! 

Kelly I measured 28 cm at 28 weeks and 29cm at 29 weeks so right on target but those are the only appts I've been measured at. Got mw next Tuesday at 32 weeks so will be interesting to see whether its still on target then


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> I am soo pissed off, just rand child maintenance as my ex never pays for his son, he was suppose to pay me 2 weeks of £80 and then £33 a week after that, its been a month since hearing anything so just rang them and he has quit his job so he doesnt have to pay and they cant trace him!
> I am fuming i have been relying on the backdate to pay of my credit card before bubs arrive, he his such a prat i am raging he hasnt seen him in 2 months and just see's him when he can be bothered!
> *What kind of idiot quits there job just to avoid paying maintenace*,the most annoying thing is he lives with a girl and her 2 kids and has one on the way so know he is providing for them but wont pay for his actual child, he has never bought him anything either sorry about the rant but i am upset now!

my dad did exactly this! He went on the dole so he didnt have to pay £20 a week for his two children! I know it was a few years ago but still it was only the mid 90's....

he never bought us anything either - mum told him we needed new school shoes and it was like trying to bleed a stone dry.....


----------



## Nessicle

xaviersmom I hope youre feeling better today! I'd have been in a right panic if it were me :haha:


----------



## cho

WILSMUM said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> thanks anouska but he doesnt see him through me anyway its through his nan, so cant really stop that, and tbh i dont really want to stop him cos that will only be thrown in my face years to come, Apparentyl his nan now asks him if he wants to see his dad and if he says yes she takes him, but he hasnt wanted to for 2 months now so he hasnt seen him, but if he was bothered about seeing his son he could have!
> 
> I do worry what its gonna b like for Wil once the new baby is here and whether it will then make him not want to go away with his Dad! We've already broached the subject that once baby is here that if Wil wants to call James Daddy then we'renot gonna stop him - needless to say his Dad wasn't too impressed by that idea but its whats best for Wil that counts really and neither myself or James want him to feel alienated or left out once baby is here!
> 
> It is difficult but you just have to be the bigger person and do all you can to make sure you do whats best for the kids - one day Bradley will be old enough to know and have an opinion of his Dad for himself and then it will only be his Dad that suffers!Click to expand...

well since Bradley has started school he keeps calling Dean dad because he is hearing the other children say it, we correct him, but i know what you mean, its going to be horrible when im saying daddy about Dylan but if he keeps insisting on calling him dad as he gets older and he chooses to then we wouldnt stop him x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Xaviersmom said:


> [
> Had myself a bit of a night last night. After dinner, I noticed contractions and decided to track them. They weren't really painful..just annoying. When I hit 6 in an hour, I called the MW. Had to go into the birthing center to be monitored. I had sent DH to volleyball before calling it in b/c I didn't need a basket case on my hands. I brouht a book and was probably one of the most relaxed pregnant chicks they've had in a while.
> 
> They checked me.. cervix is normal for 32 weeks, so no worries there. They did a swab to see if my cells said I am likely to end up in preterm labor.. all clear. But I was still having the contractions. They had the monitor on measuring my uterine activity & LO's HB.. LO was just wild all through this - to the amusement of the MW.
> 
> I had DH come over after his sports and he got to see the last hour of my visit.. They sent me home with instructions to take a bath, drink extra water and get more rest. It was after midnight when we got home.. I wanted my bed and DH was like.. 'MW said take a bath!' I got to sleep around 1 and was awake every hour... it's almost 9 here and I have been up for almost 2 hours.
> 
> So..... apparently, it's a couch day. DH is supposed to go 3 hours away to work for a couple days.. he asked me if he should go. I told him to go, I'd be fine. I'm still having contractions.. but they aren't crippling, just annoying tightenings. I have my mum and sister within a few minutes if necessary. They are my back up team in case DH is out of town.
> 
> I think I'm going to try for a late morning nap...

 oh please take it easy hun :hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

c.holdway said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> thanks anouska but he doesnt see him through me anyway its through his nan, so cant really stop that, and tbh i dont really want to stop him cos that will only be thrown in my face years to come, Apparentyl his nan now asks him if he wants to see his dad and if he says yes she takes him, but he hasnt wanted to for 2 months now so he hasnt seen him, but if he was bothered about seeing his son he could have!
> 
> I do worry what its gonna b like for Wil once the new baby is here and whether it will then make him not want to go away with his Dad! We've already broached the subject that once baby is here that if Wil wants to call James Daddy then we'renot gonna stop him - needless to say his Dad wasn't too impressed by that idea but its whats best for Wil that counts really and neither myself or James want him to feel alienated or left out once baby is here!
> 
> It is difficult but you just have to be the bigger person and do all you can to make sure you do whats best for the kids - one day Bradley will be old enough to know and have an opinion of his Dad for himself and then it will only be his Dad that suffers!Click to expand...
> 
> well since Bradley has started school he keeps calling Dean dad because he is hearing the other children say it, we correct him, but i know what you mean, its going to be horrible when im saying daddy about Dylan but if he keeps insisting on calling him dad as he gets older and he chooses to then we wouldnt stop him xClick to expand...

I know Wil refers to James as his Dad at school when he talks about things they've done together etc but at home he always calls him James but we have said to him now that if he wants to call James Daddy then thats fine and James will answer him either way - we're not correcting or pushing him either way and atm hes still calling him James but once baby is here and I'm then obviously refering to James more as Daddy then I'm sure Wil will start as well!
It is difficult to know what to do for the best really - he's 5 (6 in April) so kinda understands but not quite!


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> ohh hot choccie cake!! yum - sorry you feel sick hun x
> 
> oh it's hot choccie AND cake!! :dohh: I have visions of hot chocolate fudge cake dripping in chocolate sauce !! yum yum !!Click to expand...

Ooooh Drooollll :munch:



c.holdway said:


> I am soo pissed off, just rand child maintenance as my ex never pays for his son, he was suppose to pay me 2 weeks of £80 and then £33 a week after that, its been a month since hearing anything so just rang them and he has quit his job so he doesnt have to pay and they cant trace him!
> I am fuming i have been relying on the backdate to pay of my credit card before bubs arrive, he his such a prat i am raging he hasnt seen him in 2 months and just see's him when he can be bothered!
> What kind of idiot quits there job just to avoid paying maintenace,the most annoying thing is he lives with a girl and her 2 kids and has one on the way so know he is providing for them but wont pay for his actual child, he has never bought him anything either sorry about the rant but i am upset now!

Oh Charlotte what a pain for you! :growlmad::growlmad:



Xaviersmom said:


> Had myself a bit of a night last night. After dinner, I noticed contractions and decided to track them. They weren't really painful..just annoying. When I hit 6 in an hour, I called the MW. Had to go into the birthing center to be monitored. I had sent DH to volleyball before calling it in b/c I didn't need a basket case on my hands. I brouht a book and was probably one of the most relaxed pregnant chicks they've had in a while.
> 
> They checked me.. cervix is normal for 32 weeks, so no worries there. They did a swab to see if my cells said I am likely to end up in preterm labor.. all clear. But I was still having the contractions. They had the monitor on measuring my uterine activity & LO's HB.. LO was just wild all through this - to the amusement of the MW.
> 
> I had DH come over after his sports and he got to see the last hour of my visit.. They sent me home with instructions to take a bath, drink extra water and get more rest. It was after midnight when we got home.. I wanted my bed and DH was like.. 'MW said take a bath!' I got to sleep around 1 and was awake every hour... it's almost 9 here and I have been up for almost 2 hours.
> 
> So..... apparently, it's a couch day. DH is supposed to go 3 hours away to work for a couple days.. he asked me if he should go. I told him to go, I'd be fine. I'm still having contractions.. but they aren't crippling, just annoying tightenings. I have my mum and sister within a few minutes if necessary. They are my back up team in case DH is out of town.
> 
> I think I'm going to try for a late morning nap...

Blimey hon - glad everything is okay. Had to smile about you taking a book and being really a really chilled out Mumtobe! 

Take care now! :hugs:
Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

lol lozzy im just back from mcds and had a large big mac meal, mind u i feel so sick now! iv had a crazy busy day, been up with jack since 5 and we have been out since 10.30 so we are off to bed for a nap!!!!


----------



## Xaviersmom

Nessicle said:


> xaviersmom I hope youre feeling better today! I'd have been in a right panic if it were me :haha:

I knew it wasn't actually the real thing b/c my water wasn't broken and there was no pressure. My sister and I were talking about it on the phone and I predicted everything that went on. They weren't increasing in intensity or frequency either. Had things actually progressed in that direction, I may have been less chill. But I know freaking out isn't going to make things any easier and I had to keep a level head b/c DH is so clueless. That might be one of the hardest things about my labors for him. Seeing me not in control of a situation. 

I think it helped him a bit that the MW on duty last night was the one I had seen for almost all of my appointments. He was familiar with her.

Here, I see a group of MWs and whomever is on call when I go is who delivers. They are all really nice ladies, but it's just worked out that I have been scheduled with this same one several times.

I just took a little nap and am still just hanging out. DS has a race this afternoon for cross country that I promised I would go to and I have my water aerobics tonight. I will go easy on myself, but I'm going to enjoy the floating :)

DH only went to his jobsite (3 hours away) because I promised to behave.


----------



## - Butterfly -

xkirstyx said:


> lol lozzy im just back from mcds and had a large big mac meal, mind u i feel so sick now! iv had a crazy busy day, been up with jack since 5 and we have been out since 10.30 so we are off to bed for a nap!!!!

 enjoy your nap :thumbup:


----------



## ducky1502

God you girls can talk for england lol, been catching up for aaaaages!

Got my second parentcraft class tonight :) looking forward to it, really enjoyed last weeks. When are everyone elses?

Got the mw tomorrow to check my iron level so I hope my attempt to improve it has worked, I don't want to be all clogged up :rofl: I also wonder how big I'm measuring. I'm usually 2-3cm behind.

I can't believe Dec 1st babies are 34 wks tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!! Arrrrrrgh!


----------



## lozzy21

Just woke up from my nap, yawn. I realy should do something on my first day off, will washing the pots be enough?


----------



## mummyclo

UGH don't you just hate it when people don't pay for the thing your selling on ebay!
If you want it bloody pay for it now!
:hissy:


----------



## ducky1502

lozzy21 said:


> Just woke up from my nap, yawn. I realy should do something on my first day off, will washing the pots be enough?

Just enjoy your free time. You don't need to do anything at all :)


----------



## lozzy21

ducky1502 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Just woke up from my nap, yawn. I realy should do something on my first day off, will washing the pots be enough?
> 
> Just enjoy your free time. You don't need to do anything at all :)Click to expand...

I feel i need to do something though. My housework and sorting baby stuff out took a back seat while i was working cos i was shatterd so iv got no excuse now.


----------



## ducky1502

lozzy21 said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Just woke up from my nap, yawn. I realy should do something on my first day off, will washing the pots be enough?
> 
> Just enjoy your free time. You don't need to do anything at all :)Click to expand...
> 
> I feel i need to do something though. My housework and sorting baby stuff out took a back seat while i was working cos i was shatterd so iv got no excuse now.Click to expand...

Well you should at least give yourself a few days to chill out and relax first. There's still plenty of time. A few days of relaxation will probably do you the world of good.


----------



## lozzy21

Suppose your right. Dont think it helps that all the bags of baby stuff are right in my eye line, think ill take a few bags with on every pee trip and put them in the spare room.


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Just woke up from my nap, yawn.* I realy should do something on my first day off, will washing the pots be enough?*

Why? :) Im going to do nothing for my first day off - well nothing pregnancy or housework related anyway! 



mummyclo said:


> UGH don't you just hate it when people don't pay for the thing your selling on ebay!
> If you want it bloody pay for it now!
> :hissy:

Ooops what happened hon? I never managed to get into E-bay not sure why, even my Dad has an account! 



lozzy21 said:


> Suppose your right. Dont think it helps that all the bags of baby stuff are right in my eye line, think ill take a few bags with on every pee trip and put them in the spare room.

Dont feel guilty about doing nothing - Ive left off doing stuff until I finish work too but have a day just to relax - plenty of time to do it tomorrow! :) 

Found out from my Mum that my cousin and his wife had their twins a week ago - they were 30 weeks and weighted 2lbs10 and 2lbs 9 each. My parents didnt tell me for a week in case anything went wrong - |(though what they would have done then who knows) but all seems well and the LO's are getting better, have had some of her milk and are using the ventilators less and less. So welcome my little cousins Thomas and Evie - who should have been December dreamers but turned out to be October bumkins instead! :) 
:happydance:
Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Awww thats fab news Mizze, i hope there home soon


----------



## - Butterfly -

ducky1502 said:


> God you girls can talk for england lol, been catching up for aaaaages!
> 
> Got my second parentcraft class tonight :) looking forward to it, really enjoyed last weeks. When are everyone elses?
> 
> Got the mw tomorrow to check my iron level so I hope my attempt to improve it has worked, I don't want to be all clogged up :rofl: I also wonder how big I'm measuring. I'm usually 2-3cm behind.
> 
> I can't believe Dec 1st babies are 34 wks tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!! Arrrrrrgh!

Enjoy your class Ducky. I've not booked in for any with baby being my 2nd. :hugs:



lozzy21 said:


> Just woke up from my nap, yawn. I realy should do something on my first day off, will washing the pots be enough?

 You really don't need to be doing anything. Have a rest for a couple of days and then get cracking - you've got plenty of time yet. :thumbup:



mummyclo said:


> UGH don't you just hate it when people don't pay for the thing your selling on ebay!
> If you want it bloody pay for it now!
> :hissy:

 :growlmad:

Aww Mizze - that's lovely - welcome Thomas and Evie


----------



## Mizze

thanks girls! Im really pleased for them - they are IVF babies. 

Ducky my antenatal classes start on 2nd November - I get them for 4 weeks. 

Not doing any other classes. 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got to ring and ask about my class's soon, there sometime in november


----------



## WILSMUM

The mw asked me if I wanted to do classes but I said no seeing as I've done them before with Wil! Thinking now mayb I shoulda gone a long anyway even just to meet some local mums to be!!!!

I plan to have a couple of days relaxing next week in my first week off esp as Wil is away as well which means I don;t even need to do the school run! So lazy day Monday until I need to be at the hospital for my consultant appointment which I think isn't until 4pm, another lazy day tuesday and then wednesday i'm gonna catch the bus into town to finish me xmas shopping and check out a few baby bits - am thinking of looking for them muslin squares in B&M and have some vouchers for nappies and stuff to use in boots as well!!! Then I expect I'll need thursday and friday to recover from my shopping adventure!!!!

I bought a load of books from amazon as well to keep me entertained until baby gets here and they tried to deliver them yesterday while I was at work and instead of trying again the next day like most delivery companies do, DHL saw it fit to take them to their depot which is in one of the ind ests on the outskirts of Carlisle and pretty close to impossible to get to without a car - so I was close to tears yesterfday when I got the card but thankfully DH was able to pick them up on his way home from working in Keswick this evening!! He is now my hero!!! Lol!!!


----------



## lozzy21

WILSMUM said:


> The mw asked me if I wanted to do classes but I said no seeing as I've done them before with Wil! Thinking now mayb I shoulda gone a long anyway even just to meet some local mums to be!!!!
> 
> I plan to have a couple of days relaxing next week in my first week off esp as Wil is away as well which means I don;t even need to do the school run! So lazy day Monday until I need to be at the hospital for my consultant appointment which I think isn't until 4pm, another lazy day tuesday and then wednesday i'm gonna catch the bus into town to finish me xmas shopping and check out a few baby bits - am thinking of looking for them muslin squares in B&M and have some vouchers for nappies and stuff to use in boots as well!!! Then I expect I'll need thursday and friday to recover from my shopping adventure!!!!
> 
> I bought a load of books from amazon as well to keep me entertained until baby gets here and they tried to deliver them yesterday while I was at work and instead of trying again the next day like most delivery companies do, DHL saw it fit to take them to their depot which is in one of the ind ests on the outskirts of Carlisle and pretty close to impossible to get to without a car - so I was close to tears yesterfday when I got the card but thankfully DH was able to pick them up on his way home from working in Keswick this evening!! He is now my hero!!! Lol!!!

What books you got? Iv just realised your not far away from where my grandparents live.


----------



## WILSMUM

erm......... trashy girlie contemporary fiction - let me see if I can find the email................ Getting Over Mr. Right by Chris Manby, The Good, the Bad and the Dumped by Jenny Colgan, A Summer Fling by Milly Johnson and My Single Friend by Jane Costello.
I also got Aliens Love Panta Clause and a Bob the Builder Real Diggers Sticker Activity book for DS for Christmas!!!

Oooo where do yr grandparents live??


----------



## lozzy21

Havent heard of any of them.

They live near annan.


----------



## ducky1502

My OH goes straight to work after our baby class as it's his first day working overnight :cry: it's going to be so hard for him to adjust to :( makes me sad! I'm going to miss him so much and it's going to take a lot for me to adjust to it too. But I'm trying to focus on the idea that most weeks he will work fri, sat, sun, mon nights and when he gets in on tuesday morning he won't be at work again until friday night. It also means he gets all kinds of extra premiums for working weekends and stuff so it'll be even more money. I'm just crapping my pants lol.


----------



## cho

has any of you had like a popping feeling real low down i keep having it this afternoon, feels like a bubble that pops but i get a twinge with it too, had them for a few hours now just every now and again :shrug: feeling quite crampy too but had that the last 3 evenings, my bump has def dropped i have a gap under my boobs in the bath its quite funny as it acts as a canal lol the only bit of my belly which can get to water:haha:


----------



## lozzy21

c.holdway said:


> has any of you had like a popping feeling real low down i keep having it this afternoon, feels like a bubble that pops but i get a twinge with it too, had them for a few hours now just every now and again :shrug: feeling quite crampy too but had that the last 3 evenings, my bump has def dropped i have a gap under my boobs in the bath its quite funny as it acts as a canal lol the only bit of my belly which can get to water:haha:

Iv had that, think its just baby with the hicups


----------



## cho

no def not hiccups i know when he has them its quite sharp just one pop and then i wont have it for a while def not hiccups i no that


----------



## mummyclo

c.holdway said:


> has any of you had like a popping feeling real low down i keep having it this afternoon, feels like a bubble that pops but i get a twinge with it too, had them for a few hours now just every now and again :shrug: feeling quite crampy too but had that the last 3 evenings, my bump has def dropped i have a gap under my boobs in the bath its quite funny as it acts as a canal lol the only bit of my belly which can get to water:haha:

I get that too :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

c.holdway said:


> has any of you had like a popping feeling real low down i keep having it this afternoon, feels like a bubble that pops but i get a twinge with it too, had them for a few hours now just every now and again :shrug: feeling quite crampy too but had that the last 3 evenings, my bump has def dropped i have a gap under my boobs in the bath its quite funny as it acts as a canal lol the only bit of my belly which can get to water:haha:

 No sorry hun :shrug: don't get anything like that x


----------



## till bob

- Butterfly - said:


> View attachment 127395
> 
> 
> View attachment 127396
> 
> 
> My 31 week bump is the 2nd picture. The first is from 29 weeks!! It has definitely grown in 2 weeks!! Be interesting to see what the measurements are at MW of Thursday!! :dohh:

that was def grown lovely bump xx



KellyC75 said:


> My 32 week bump.....:kiss:

 ah lovely bump to huni x



ducky1502 said:


> My OH goes straight to work after our baby class as it's his first day working overnight :cry: it's going to be so hard for him to adjust to :( makes me sad! I'm going to miss him so much and it's going to take a lot for me to adjust to it too. But I'm trying to focus on the idea that most weeks he will work fri, sat, sun, mon nights and when he gets in on tuesday morning he won't be at work again until friday night. It also means he gets all kinds of extra premiums for working weekends and stuff so it'll be even more money. I'm just crapping my pants lol.

my hubby does permanant nights im fine with it now but at first it was horrible duno how im gona get on wen pheebs arrives tho with havin tilly and doin night feeds lol xx

hope u girls r ok today had midwife today which was great everythin perfect seein her again at the surgery in 3 weeks then the one after that il be seen at home where shell bring all my home birth pack how scary it that cant wait just want the time to fly my sis in law just delivered a baby girl lola 7 pound 14 cant wait to c her x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Glad your appt went well tillbob x


----------



## cho

congrats on your neice tillbob. glad all went well at app too x


----------



## KellyC75

This is me: :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Im suffering already....So I just know im gonna be in for a really bad night again!

I know no-one can help me....But I am feeling so awfull :cry:


----------



## cho

aww kelly :hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

I think my ms has officially returned.:cry:


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> This is me: :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Im suffering already....So I just know im gonna be in for a really bad night again!
> 
> I know no-one can help me....But I am feeling so awfull :cry:

 awww :hugs:



calliebaby said:


> I think my ms has officially returned.:cry:

 oh no sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Ok maybe i shouldent have ate the whole tin of custard. Feel sick now lol


----------



## mummyclo

Awww :hugs: to everyone whos feeling crap!


----------



## xkirstyx

awww kelly massive hugs babe :hugs: iv been feeling so sick all day, think its gonna be a early night for me!


----------



## lozzy21

My crapness is self inflicted :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

calliebaby said:


> I think my ms has officially returned.:cry:

Werent u suffering with heartburn too? :shrug:

I only ask, as I started feeling really sick & it turns out to be related to the heartburn...:growlmad:

Good nite Girls....:flower:


----------



## Pixxie

Hope I've not missed anything but I'm not reading back to my last post on OHs iPhone, the computer is all the way over on the table you see :haha: 

I'm officially dying, someone has been kind enough to give me their germs and now I feel awful. Plus we are out of paracetamol and the shop is so shit it doesn't sell them :saywhat: add heartburn and hormones to this mix and I wish i was dead :cry: 

Hope everyone else is alright xxx


----------



## Pixxie

Oh and the lemsip capsules are taunting me :cry: :hissy: xx


----------



## xkirstyx

aww pixxie poor you! u should have a nice hot bath and early night! thats shit the shop doesnt sell paracetamol!!!!


----------



## Pixxie

The girl in the shop was telling my OH that I should take ibruprofens instead, because she has had a baby and was fine after she took them :dohh: xx


----------



## ducky1502

Back from my baby class, tonight was all about signs of labour, hospital bag, the stages of labour and the role of the birthing partner. Was quite good. Learnt a lot actually. Then OH dashed off for his first night shift :cry: hate sleeping alone! 

I'm sorry for everyone who feels poorly at the moment. At least we know that when baby gets here that all of the illness that comes with being pregnant will go away. I cannot wait to be heartburn free!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

There must be a lot of germs going around lately!
Hope you feel better soon :hugs:
x


----------



## Pixxie

OH managed to scrounge 2 paracetamol from next door so I'm feeling a little better, still achey though and heartburn won't go away becuse my darling daughter won't stop kicking my stomach :wacko: I think she has been bouncing her head off my cervix today too, I keep getting a horrible stabbing pain in it! Xxx


----------



## ducky1502

I am officially pathetic..... I'm getting all uptight about my cousin wanting an icandy pram:dohh: what an idiot! She's family, I love her and I'm very happy she's having a baby but I've turned into such a spoilt brat about the whole thing. She had never even heard of icandy til I got mine and now she's decided she wants the icandy pear. Even I'm laughing at myself :rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

Feeling out of breath and all iv done is walk upstairs to the loo :dohh:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've been out all day - need to read back! 

I ave totally lost my appetite too so felt a bit crap! On a plus note, I paid for my iCandy today so I just have to wait for it to arrive now....eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!


----------



## ducky1502

nikki-lou25 said:


> I've been out all day - need to read back!
> 
> I ave totally lost my appetite too so felt a bit crap! On a plus note, I paid for my iCandy today so I just have to wait for it to arrive now....eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!

Yay :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

KellyC75 said:


> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> I think my ms has officially returned.:cry:
> 
> Werent u suffering with heartburn too? :shrug:
> 
> I only ask, as I started feeling really sick & it turns out to be related to the heartburn...:growlmad:
> 
> Good nite Girls....:flower:Click to expand...

Yes. I get heartburn pretty bad....but have been using pepcid to control that (and it has been working for the most part). This was definitely more of a pukey feeling with added food aversion. I had a little nap and feel slightly better, but I have to work for a couple hours in a bit. I think that the baby is really starting to stretch out and mess with my stomach. He is head down, so his little feet can get up high now.


----------



## lozzy21

Maybe i shouldent have had that nap earlier, im still fairly awake. Wonder if this hot chocolate will make me sleepy


----------



## mummyclo

I am so uncomfy in bed :(
He has his foot in my rib and my bump is sore :cry:
I want him to be out now! Another sleepless night for me :(


----------



## Xaviersmom

mummyclo said:


> I am so uncomfy in bed :(
> He has his foot in my rib and my bump is sore :cry:
> I want him to be out now! Another sleepless night for me :(

Aww hun :( :hugs:

It's only 10:20 here.. I'm just getting ready for bed and hoping to get sleep tonight.. 

Water aerobics was fun and DS did great at his XC meet today! :sad2: He's getting so big!


----------



## mummyclo

Awww! Water aerobics is fun!
Hope you have a good night! :hugs:


----------



## Mincholada

geeeeez, i've just noticed i haven't written anything on here in 2 1/2 weeks... oooops! i wonder anyways were the last month has gone. a month ago i returned from my little time out trip to alabama and it feels like there has been no time in between as i have not accomplished anything. weird!!!!!

anyhow, today i was off work and decided to steal the picture idea from a user on here. this is the result. my front bump at 32 weeks and 3 days.... where's the baby!????? ;)

https://img522.imageshack.us/img522/6687/bump1t.jpg

another midwife appointment tomorrow and i'm not prepared. haven't taken any of my birth classes i have to take 'coz of work, haven't read the book midwife told me to get (but i finally bought it today "birthing from within") and i haven't started wearing the breast-nipple-shells she told me to get as well. last appointment she asked me about my nipples and if they normally stick out or when pinched/stimulated and the answer was not really, as i have more of flat nipples :(. so she told me to start wearing the shells and that they'll make the tissue come out more so that baby will be able to latch a lot better. well.... i bought them today and i guess we'll see how that goes! anyone else got that problem???

hope ya'll are doing okay for the best part! haven't read back on the 2 1/2 weeks but read several posts on the regular 3rd tri forum from you guys, so i stayed at least a little updated!

i'm doing pretty good for the most part. just really, really want to sleep on my stomach again and get my sleeping pattern changed back to semi-normal. the last couple of nights i went to bed at 6-7 AM (ouch!!!) despite being home at 12-1 AM from work. all my problems really revolve around sleep. CRAAAAZY dreams are back as well, so i wake up quite exhausted. besides that, heartburn is very minimal every 3-4 days and any other pain not bothering me either. hope that stays that way!!! my pregnant manager who's a week ahead of me looks like she has elephantitis, she's sooooooo swollen! bless her heart. she showed me pictures on her phone the other day of her feet "swollen" and of her feet the night before she showed me the pics. the "swollen" feet had doubled in size again and her hands were also visibly starting to swell. she's also in a lot of pain, has constant heartburn etc... but therefore she had a great 1st trimester. i think i take my bad 1st trimester and morning sickness over all her symptoms again if i could choose. she's really not happy!

can't believe we'll all have our babies very soooooooon.... waaaaaaah!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pixxie

Feeling slightly less like death this morning :thumbup: Putting the deposit down on the pram this Saturday and my MIL has said she will put £50 towards our cot. 

Midwife appointment later, she will want to steal my blood again :( not amused. On the plus side, 32 weeks today! Only 8 more to go :shock: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh 34 weeks, but feel like utter shite :(
Hope your all ok :)
X


----------



## cho

Morning, managed to catch a video of bubs moving this morning, bit dark though, will try add it and hope it works? its only the first 15 seconds x


----------



## cho

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfW7E8OuCeE


----------



## cho

Thats better


----------



## sammiwry

I'm still alive! Just been completely knackered so don't have much chance to jump on the laptop at the moment as all I want to do is sleep! Got my consultants appointment at 12 and not sure what to expect from it :-s

hope everyone is well


----------



## nikki-lou25

Charlotte, I love it!! I really want to catch my monkey movin, but we have a lazy one lol!!


----------



## cho

sorry its a bad video actually seemed a lot clearer on the camera lol, i hvae sat there forever nearly every night trying to catch him!


----------



## mummyclo

I am so fucking upset, I've been selling loads of my stuff so I can get oh a good Xmas prezie. It's my birthday Friday and he hasn't thought about taking me out or anything :cry:
Bet he hasn't saved to get me a prezzie either :(
I don't even know why I make do much effort c


----------



## - Butterfly -

ducky1502 said:


> I am officially pathetic..... I'm getting all uptight about my cousin wanting an icandy pram:dohh: what an idiot! She's family, I love her and I'm very happy she's having a baby but I've turned into such a spoilt brat about the whole thing. She had never even heard of icandy til I got mine and now she's decided she wants the icandy pear. Even I'm laughing at myself :rofl:

 aww you're a trend setter!! :thumbup:



lozzy21 said:


> Feeling out of breath and all iv done is walk upstairs to the loo :dohh:

 Oh I hate the stairs!! I try to avoid at all costs :dohh:



nikki-lou25 said:


> I've been out all day - need to read back!
> 
> I ave totally lost my appetite too so felt a bit crap! On a plus note, I paid for my iCandy today so I just have to wait for it to arrive now....eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!

 :happydance:



Pixxie said:


> Feeling slightly less like death this morning :thumbup: Putting the deposit down on the pram this Saturday and my MIL has said she will put £50 towards our cot.
> 
> Midwife appointment later, she will want to steal my blood again :( not amused. On the plus side, 32 weeks today! Only 8 more to go :shock: xxx

 yay for 32 weeks :happydance: Good luck for your mw appt x



mummyclo said:


> Ugh 34 weeks, but feel like utter shite :(
> Hope your all ok :)
> X

 yay for 34 weeks - not long now hun. Sorry you feel shite - try to rest hun :hugs:



c.holdway said:


> Thats better

 Aww the video is brilliant - really made me lol!! Such a wiggler!! :thumbup:



sammiwry said:


> I'm still alive! Just been completely knackered so don't have much chance to jump on the laptop at the moment as all I want to do is sleep! Got my consultants appointment at 12 and not sure what to expect from it :-s
> 
> hope everyone is well

 Good luck for your appointment hun xx


----------



## ducky1502

Charlotte what a cute vid :thumbup:


----------



## cho

mummyclo :hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

thats exactly how Wil used to move - this one the movement is all over to the side - hence baby having its head in my right hip I guess!!!!

I had to have blood taken yesterday as well and the mw has made a right mess of my arm - i look like a right junkie! Thank god its winter and I can cover up is all I can say!!!


----------



## cho

Thats what happened to me anouska i took pics as i was going to complain as i had a bruise for 2 weeks!


----------



## wishingforbub

Charlotte what a great video... I have the camera handy all the time trying to catch my LO moving about to, as soon as I switch it on he freezes LOL! :)
Oh Mummyclo... big hugs to you!. :hugs:


----------



## cho

yes think there camera shy!


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi girls, thought id quickly jump on to try and catch up lol and put a bump pic on! Cant believe im 34 weeks now, just 6 weeks left and just 3 weeks untill im full term!! Scary lol! Love the vid charlotte. Hope u all start to feel better soon :hugs:

Oh and excuse all Jakes toys, he decided to bing them into my room today :dohh:


----------



## wishingforbub

great bump kerrie !!
I tried to upload a video, but it wouldn't work :( ???


----------



## xkirstyx

gorg bump kerrie! eeeeek not long now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pixxie

Here's my 32 week bump, I'm huge all of a sudden! :haha: 

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02153.jpg

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02154.jpg

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02155.jpg

The lower stretch mark is slightly worrying, it doesn't look like it can take much more stretching! 

Here's the 30 week pic to compare 

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02137.jpg

I don't know when I started doing fortnightly pics instead of weekly :haha: lazy pregnant lady syndrome xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

gorgeous bumps ladies :thumbup:


----------



## wishingforbub

Great bump pixxie! your bump has def grown !! ;)


----------



## WILSMUM

c.holdway said:


> Thats what happened to me anouska i took pics as i was going to complain as i had a bruise for 2 weeks!

Its strange - its not really bruised as such just either side of the prick mark it looks like theres blood under the skin, its not even overly sore tbh just looks horrible!!!!


Bumps are looking gorgeous girls!
I really must do a 34 week one but have lazy pregnant women syndrome as well!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Morning all, i had some random dreams lastnight. All of them had roast potato's in:shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Lozzy!!


----------



## cho

great bump kerrie, pixxie your bump has really grown but still very neat, it does look a bit sore though eek!
Lozzy how funny! i love roasties :)


----------



## Pixxie

lozzy21 said:


> Morning all, i had some random dreams lastnight. All of them had roast potato's in:shrug:

:rofl: if that's not an excuse for a roast I don't know what is! xx


----------



## lozzy21

But i dont perticularl like roast potato's


----------



## cho

whats everyone having for dinner or shall we do lunch first lol 
I think i might do a chilli with taco's for dinner, hmm what to have for lunch
I did a spinach and ricotta lasagne last night was lush, if only there was some left over for lunch! suppose to feed 6, 4 of us demolished it oohps!


----------



## lozzy21

Lunch? I havent even had breakfast yet


----------



## cho

ive had 3 breakfasts i think:haha::blush:


----------



## KellyC75

Popping in to say Hello...:flower:

Had another rubbish nite....But have just collected new medication, there is hope at least for tonite...:winkwink:

Have a good day :kiss:


----------



## cho

hope it makes you feel better hun


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls 

hope everyone is feeling a little better today - except Kelly just seen your post above :( sucks honey!

I havent read back much because I'm exhausted and got a headache and tbh cba :haha: 

Charlotte I did read that post you made about the popping sensation I get that but up near my ribs just the occasional sharp pop it's weird don't know what it is but think I get it at my ribs because that's where Ava is laying thinking it might be an elbow jab they're pretty sharp those little elbows and I even have my placenta as a cushion there and that bloody hurts :haha: 

I'm so exhausted by the time I get home at 6.30pm now I literally have to fight to keep my eyes open. I usually go straight up to bed to watch tv at 8pm and then switch off at about 9.30pm. 

I feel really sick today but think that's from tiredness more than anything. Had a productive morning at work though managed to get a few bits done! 

Pixxie I had a horrendous cold about a month ago and didnt take anything and felt horrendous. I did do hot water with honey and lemon though and it did sooth me :)


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> morning girls
> 
> hope everyone is feeling a little better today - except Kelly just seen your post above :( sucks honey!
> 
> I havent read back much because I'm exhausted and got a headache and tbh cba :haha:
> 
> Charlotte I did read that post you made about the popping sensation I get that but up near my ribs just the occasional sharp pop it's weird don't know what it is but think I get it at my ribs because that's where Ava is laying thinking it might be an elbow jab they're pretty sharp those little elbows and I even have my placenta as a cushion there and that bloody hurts :haha:
> 
> I'm so exhausted by the time I get home at 6.30pm now I literally have to fight to keep my eyes open. I usually go straight up to bed to watch tv at 8pm and then switch off at about 9.30pm.
> 
> I feel really sick today but think that's from tiredness more than anything. Had a productive morning at work though managed to get a few bits done!
> 
> Pixxie I had a horrendous cold about a month ago and didnt take anything and felt horrendous. I did do hot water with honey and lemon though and it did sooth me :)

ooh talking about that i have been having this horrible thing for weeks i had it with Bradley too, when i bend down sometimes it squelches where my rib is and its really loud you can hear it from the outside, when i had it with Bradley i told the mw and she said she had nevr heard of it and was prob loads of water but my waters just trickled and i didnt have much so i dont know what it is, i know its not harmfull but it freaks me out everytime its sick!


----------



## till bob

KellyC75 said:


> This is me: :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Im suffering already....So I just know im gonna be in for a really bad night again!
> 
> I know no-one can help me....But I am feeling so awfull :cry:

 aww kelly hope u feel better soon sendin lots of:hugs: xx



Kerrieann said:


> Hi girls, thought id quickly jump on to try and catch up lol and put a bump pic on! Cant believe im 34 weeks now, just 6 weeks left and just 3 weeks untill im full term!! Scary lol! Love the vid charlotte. Hope u all start to feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> Oh and excuse all Jakes toys, he decided to bing them into my room today :doh
> 
> View attachment 127678
> 
> 
> View attachment 127679
> 
> 
> View attachment 127680

 wow beautiful bump pic huni xx



Pixxie said:


> Here's my 32 week bump, I'm huge all of a sudden! :haha:
> 
> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02153.jpg
> 
> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02154.jpg
> 
> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02155.jpg
> 
> The lower stretch mark is slightly worrying, it doesn't look like it can take much more stretching!
> 
> Here's the 30 week pic to compare
> 
> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02137.jpg
> 
> I don't know when I started doing fortnightly pics instead of weekly :haha: lazy pregnant lady syndrome xxx

wow pixxie ur bump is lovely and has really grown in the last 2 weeks xxx

hope u girls r ok today well iv been tryin to make more room for wen pheebs arrives sortin out cupboards and stuff so just chillin at the min goin to work for a few hours in abit tho and then its cuddle time with little lola cant wait oh almost forgot charlotte that vid is gorg made me smile xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Consultants appointment went well, my back will not be problem and she's given the go ahead for a home birth :-D got to have a quick glance at him, he's head down and she can't see him turning back breech but if he does they will try turning him back.
Got an estimated birth weight of over 8 and 1/2 pound :-s


----------



## cho

mmm im eating a spicy veggie burger, Dylan likes it:thumbup:


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Ok maybe i shouldent have ate the whole tin of custard. Feel sick now lol

:) I had a custard craving yesterday - which is really weird because I dont like custard. Managed to make myself feel awful after eating half a tub of Cookies & Cream Haagen Daaz - the thought of which makes me :sick: almost a week later. 



KellyC75 said:


> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> I think my ms has officially returned.:cry:
> 
> Werent u suffering with heartburn too? :shrug:
> 
> I only ask, as I started feeling really sick & it turns out to be related to the heartburn...:growlmad:
> 
> Good nite Girls....:flower:Click to expand...

Hon :hugs:- I see you have picked up new medicine - hope it works. Im managing (just) on a mix of boots own, gaviscon, remgel, peppermint tea and sheer bloody mindedness - its not waking me up in the night that god but I feel sick a lot from it and from the medicines. 25 years of practice does help though when its low level and I just ignore it when I can. 

:wave: Hi Minch was wondering where you were - good pic. 


mummyclo said:


> Ugh 34 weeks, but feel like utter shite :(
> Hope your all ok :)
> X

Hurrah for 34 weeks! But :hugs: for feeling so crap - hope OH has made an effort for you my lovely. 
Pixxie - 32 weeks too! 

Lovely pics Kerri - and yay for 34 weeks! 

Pixxie - you have definately grown in 2 weeks wow! 



lozzy21 said:


> Morning all, i had some random dreams lastnight. All of them had roast potato's in:shrug:

:rofl: 

Shame you are so tired again Ness :hug: 

Charlotte I couldnt see the video sadly! 

LO was mega active all last night which cheered me up no end. The acid reflux is getting worse and worse though im not at Kelly's plight yet. 

DH made dinner last night cos I was so exhausted when I got home - bacon, egg, beans and chips - sheer bloody heaven! 

If we are doing food again (and when arent we) I've had salad for lunch - but the kind that includes pasta and cheese and mayo as well as the vegetables etc.... Yumm 

For tea I will do some sort of casserole and im roasting pumpkin to go with it tonight - never hard it before but DH loves it so I shall give it a go! 

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Just had leftover stew from las night for my lunch - it was yum!! Not decided on dinner yet today.

Hey Kelly - hope the new medication works x

Glad your appt went well Sammi and you've got the goahead on your home birth x


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> no def not hiccups i know when he has them its quite sharp just one pop and then i wont have it for a while def not hiccups i no that




Pixxie said:


> Hope I've not missed anything but I'm not reading back to my last post on OHs iPhone, the computer is all the way over on the table you see :haha:
> 
> I'm officially dying, someone has been kind enough to give me their germs and now I feel awful. Plus we are out of paracetamol and the shop is so shit it doesn't sell them :saywhat: add heartburn and hormones to this mix and I wish i was dead :cry:
> 
> Hope everyone else is alright xxx




c.holdway said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> morning girls
> 
> hope everyone is feeling a little better today - except Kelly just seen your post above :( sucks honey!
> 
> I havent read back much because I'm exhausted and got a headache and tbh cba :haha:
> 
> Charlotte I did read that post you made about the popping sensation I get that but up near my ribs just the occasional sharp pop it's weird don't know what it is but think I get it at my ribs because that's where Ava is laying thinking it might be an elbow jab they're pretty sharp those little elbows and I even have my placenta as a cushion there and that bloody hurts :haha:
> 
> I'm so exhausted by the time I get home at 6.30pm now I literally have to fight to keep my eyes open. I usually go straight up to bed to watch tv at 8pm and then switch off at about 9.30pm.
> 
> I feel really sick today but think that's from tiredness more than anything. Had a productive morning at work though managed to get a few bits done!
> 
> Pixxie I had a horrendous cold about a month ago and didnt take anything and felt horrendous. I did do hot water with honey and lemon though and it did sooth me :)
> 
> ooh talking about that i have been having this horrible thing for weeks i had it with Bradley too, when i bend down sometimes it squelches where my rib is and its really loud you can hear it from the outside, when i had it with Bradley i told the mw and she said she had nevr heard of it and was prob loads of water but my waters just trickled and i didnt have much so i dont know what it is, i know its not harmfull but it freaks me out everytime its sick!Click to expand...




c.holdway said:


> mmm im eating a spicy veggie burger, Dylan likes it:thumbup:

mmmmm on the veggie burger nom nom!! 

I get that squelching noise too Charlotte I just assumed it was my stomach being pressed when it was full of food or liquid?? You sound like me - I notice every little thing :haha: people call me a hypochondriac but I literally feel _everything_ that goes on my body thats my reasoning for having an epi cos I know I will feel every single slight twinge and I'll be in agony lol


----------



## Mizze

Till - have a lovely time cuddling Lola! 




sammiwry said:


> Consultants appointment went well, my back will not be problem and she's given the go ahead for a home birth :-D got to have a quick glance at him, he's head down and she can't see him turning back breech but if he does they will try turning him back.
> Got an estimated birth weight of over 8 and 1/2 pound :-s

Glad all went well and the Homebirth is on - 8 1/2lb - well its a good healthy weight


Anyone seen or heard from Louise at all? 

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Mizze - we posted at the same time!!

Your tea last night sounds delish!! x


----------



## doodle74

Hey Ladies, had a quick catch up...some cracking bump pics! 

We had an intresting day yesterday! Had my 32 wk growth scan and it seems little madam is measuring around the 36-37 wk mark and has an estimated weight of between 5 and 6lbs already! Eeek! My sugars are still haywire though which is not helping the size side of things any. 

In addition she is still breech (though has at least pulled her legs up a bit!) and they're not confident she'll turn as she's lacking a bit of space in there now. 

So we spoke to the consultant and they're going to re-scan again at 36 wks and if she's still breech we'll be offered an ECV procedure or we'll arrange a date to induce as a vaginal breech birth or we'll arrange a date for an elective CS! They've said the ECV is only sucessful in 1 in 3 cases and is quite painful and has a fair chance of bringing on early labour. 

Anyone tried it before? Madam has been breech since around 22 weeks and I'm not sure whether to attempt it or not. I've never has a CS before either though and don't fancy it so ECV might be my only chance of a vaginal delivery. I've deffo ruled out trying a vaginal breech as they've pretty much advised against it though it is an option due the risk of complications.

Oh decisions, decisions! 

Oooh meant to add - Sammi an estmiated weight of 8.5lbs sounds bliss to me! They reckon if they leave her till full term her estimated weight is 11lbs!


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Consultants appointment went well, my back will not be problem and she's given the go ahead for a home birth :-D got to have a quick glance at him, he's head down and she can't see him turning back breech but if he does they will try turning him back.
> Got an estimated birth weight of over 8 and 1/2 pound :-s

Thats good Sammi glad you've got the ok from the consultant for your home birth! I don't reckon he'll be 8 and a half pound think they always over estimate the weights! I reckon 7lbs 12oz :thumbup:

I'm refusing the turning if they offer it to me if Ava is still breech/transverse I've heard it really hurts....



Mizze said:


> Shame you are so tired again Ness :hug:
> 
> Charlotte I couldnt see the video sadly!
> 
> LO was mega active all last night which cheered me up no end. The acid reflux is getting worse and worse though im not at Kelly's plight yet.
> 
> DH made dinner last night cos I was so exhausted when I got home - bacon, egg, beans and chips - sheer bloody heaven!
> 
> If we are doing food again (and when arent we) I've had salad for lunch - but the kind that includes pasta and cheese and mayo as well as the vegetables etc.... Yumm
> 
> For tea I will do some sort of casserole and im roasting pumpkin to go with it tonight - never hard it before but DH loves it so I shall give it a go!
> 
> Mizze xx

I know - think I'm just going to have to grin and bear it once i finish work I'll feel much better I'm sure. I have two ulcers though so think I'm run down - so much going round! 

I've had half a tin of tomato soup and some gluten free brown toast, it was ok nothing to write home about! 

I only managed a handful of chips for dinner last night I just can't face eating much really cos I get such bad bloating :( 

That casserole sounds lovely - I'm going to make some stew and homemade soups when I'm off, maybe freeze a few for once I've had LO too closer to the time! 

I dont think Ava has stopped moving in the last 2 weeks she literally wobbles my belly all over the place :haha: 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

doodle74 said:


> Hey Ladies, had a quick catch up...some cracking bump pics!
> 
> We had an intresting day yesterday! Had my 32 wk growth scan and it seems little madam is measuring around the 36-37 wk mark and has an estimated weight of between 5 and 6lbs already! Eeek! My sugars are still haywire though which is not helping the size side of things any.
> 
> In addition she is still breech (though has at least pulled her legs up a bit!) and they're not confident she'll turn as she's lacking a bit of space in there now.
> 
> So we spoke to the consultant and they're going to re-scan again at 36 wks and if she's still breech we'll be offered an ECV procedure or we'll arrange a date to induce as a vaginal breech birth or we'll arrange a date for an elective CS! They've said the ECV is only sucessful in 1 in 3 cases and is quite painful and has a fair chance of bringing on early labour.
> 
> Anyone tried it before? Madam has been breech since around 22 weeks and I'm not sure whether to attempt it or not. I've never has a CS before either though and don't fancy it so ECV might be my only chance of a vaginal delivery. I've deffo ruled out trying a vaginal breech as they've pretty much advised against it though it is an option due the risk of complications.
> 
> Oh decisions, decisions!
> 
> Oooh meant to add - Sammi an estmiated weight of 8.5lbs sounds bliss to me! They reckon if they leave her till full term her estimated weight is 11lbs!

My little lady has been breech/transverse since around the same time too - I'm refusing the ECV because of the pain and someone told me theres a risk the cord can get wrapped around the baby's neck too so I'm giving it a miss if she hasnt turned. 

11lbs :shock: c-sec for sure :haha: xx


----------



## lozzy21

doodle74 said:


> Hey Ladies, had a quick catch up...some cracking bump pics!
> 
> We had an intresting day yesterday! Had my 32 wk growth scan and it seems little madam is measuring around the 36-37 wk mark and has an estimated weight of between 5 and 6lbs already! Eeek! My sugars are still haywire though which is not helping the size side of things any.
> 
> In addition she is still breech (though has at least pulled her legs up a bit!) and they're not confident she'll turn as she's lacking a bit of space in there now.
> 
> So we spoke to the consultant and they're going to re-scan again at 36 wks and if she's still breech we'll be offered an ECV procedure or we'll arrange a date to induce as a vaginal breech birth or we'll arrange a date for an elective CS! They've said the ECV is only sucessful in 1 in 3 cases and is quite painful and has a fair chance of bringing on early labour.
> 
> Anyone tried it before? Madam has been breech since around 22 weeks and I'm not sure whether to attempt it or not. I've never has a CS before either though and don't fancy it so ECV might be my only chance of a vaginal delivery. I've deffo ruled out trying a vaginal breech as they've pretty much advised against it though it is an option due the risk of complications.
> 
> Oh decisions, decisions!
> 
> Oooh meant to add - Sammi an estmiated weight of 8.5lbs sounds bliss to me! They reckon if they leave her till full term her estimated weight is 11lbs!

Id try everything to get baby to turn on her own, iv seen an evc done on tv and that hurt more than labour did.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Oh Doodle - what a dilema. If it was me then I would be having c section.

Hope it works out how you want hun :hugs:


----------



## cho

Mizze said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Ok maybe i shouldent have ate the whole tin of custard. Feel sick now lol
> 
> :) I had a custard craving yesterday - which is really weird because I dont like custard. Managed to make myself feel awful after eating half a tub of Cookies & Cream Haagen Daaz - the thought of which makes me :sick: almost a week later.
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> I think my ms has officially returned.:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Werent u suffering with heartburn too? :shrug:
> 
> I only ask, as I started feeling really sick & it turns out to be related to the heartburn...:growlmad:
> 
> Good nite Girls....:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hon :hugs:- I see you have picked up new medicine - hope it works. Im managing (just) on a mix of boots own, gaviscon, remgel, peppermint tea and sheer bloody mindedness - its not waking me up in the night that god but I feel sick a lot from it and from the medicines. 25 years of practice does help though when its low level and I just ignore it when I can.
> 
> :wave: Hi Minch was wondering where you were - good pic.
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Ugh 34 weeks, but feel like utter shite :(
> Hope your all ok :)
> XClick to expand...
> 
> Hurrah for 34 weeks! But :hugs: for feeling so crap - hope OH has made an effort for you my lovely.
> Pixxie - 32 weeks too!
> 
> Lovely pics Kerri - and yay for 34 weeks!
> 
> Pixxie - you have definately grown in 2 weeks wow!
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all, i had some random dreams lastnight. All of them had roast potato's in:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Shame you are so tired again Ness :hug:
> 
> Charlotte I couldnt see the video sadly!
> 
> LO was mega active all last night which cheered me up no end. The acid reflux is getting worse and worse though im not at Kelly's plight yet.
> 
> DH made dinner last night cos I was so exhausted when I got home - bacon, egg, beans and chips - sheer bloody heaven!
> 
> If we are doing food again (and when arent we) I've had salad for lunch - but the kind that includes pasta and cheese and mayo as well as the vegetables etc.... Yumm
> 
> For tea I will do some sort of casserole and im roasting pumpkin to go with it tonight - never hard it before but DH loves it so I shall give it a go!
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

i wouldnt worry the video is quite dark anyway hun 


- Butterfly - said:


> Just had leftover stew from las night for my lunch - it was yum!! Not decided on dinner yet today.
> 
> Hey Kelly - hope the new medication works x
> 
> Glad your appt went well Sammi and you've got the goahead on your home birth x




Nessicle said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> no def not hiccups i know when he has them its quite sharp just one pop and then i wont have it for a while def not hiccups i no that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Hope I've not missed anything but I'm not reading back to my last post on OHs iPhone, the computer is all the way over on the table you see :haha:
> 
> I'm officially dying, someone has been kind enough to give me their germs and now I feel awful. Plus we are out of paracetamol and the shop is so shit it doesn't sell them :saywhat: add heartburn and hormones to this mix and I wish i was dead :cry:
> 
> Hope everyone else is alright xxxClick to expand...
> 
> mmmmm stew
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> morning girls
> 
> hope everyone is feeling a little better today - except Kelly just seen your post above :( sucks honey!
> 
> I havent read back much because I'm exhausted and got a headache and tbh cba :haha:
> 
> Charlotte I did read that post you made about the popping sensation I get that but up near my ribs just the occasional sharp pop it's weird don't know what it is but think I get it at my ribs because that's where Ava is laying thinking it might be an elbow jab they're pretty sharp those little elbows and I even have my placenta as a cushion there and that bloody hurts :haha:
> 
> I'm so exhausted by the time I get home at 6.30pm now I literally have to fight to keep my eyes open. I usually go straight up to bed to watch tv at 8pm and then switch off at about 9.30pm.
> 
> I feel really sick today but think that's from tiredness more than anything. Had a productive morning at work though managed to get a few bits done!
> 
> Pixxie I had a horrendous cold about a month ago and didnt take anything and felt horrendous. I did do hot water with honey and lemon though and it did sooth me :)Click to expand...
> 
> ooh talking about that i have been having this horrible thing for weeks i had it with Bradley too, when i bend down sometimes it squelches where my rib is and its really loud you can hear it from the outside, when i had it with Bradley i told the mw and she said she had nevr heard of it and was prob loads of water but my waters just trickled and i didnt have much so i dont know what it is, i know its not harmfull but it freaks me out everytime its sick!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> mmm im eating a spicy veggie burger, Dylan likes it:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> mmmmm on the veggie burger nom nom!!
> 
> I get that squelching noise too Charlotte I just assumed it was my stomach being pressed when it was full of food or liquid?? You sound like me - I notice every little thing :haha: people call me a hypochondriac but I literally feel _everything_ that goes on my body thats my reasoning for having an epi cos I know I will feel every single slight twinge and I'll be in agony lolClick to expand...

I cant stop eating ness, and thats prob y i ended up with a epi too lol!


----------



## Nessicle

oh my hotmail address too for those who want to chat/email is [email protected] 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha charlotte I think once Ava drops (if she does) then I'll be eating tons lol! 

Ooh forgot to say Pixxie - gorgeous bump honey that's sprung right out since your last bumpy piccie!! xx


----------



## sammiwry

I reckon he'll be 9lb excatly. But I'm so so pleased that got the go a head for my home birth, the woman on reception was so rude and just confirms why I hate hospitals


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> ha ha charlotte I think once Ava drops (if she does) then I'll be eating tons lol!
> 
> Ooh forgot to say Pixxie - gorgeous bump honey that's sprung right out since your last bumpy piccie!! xx

I take it, it wont drop if she stays breech/transverse(fidgit) lol


----------



## Nessicle

doodle74 said:


> I take it, it wont drop if she stays breech/transverse(fidgit) lol

total fidgit bum isnt she?! Swear to god the bed shakes when she's fidgeting! :haha: 

If she goes breech her bum will drop down I think a little but not much and if she settles transverse no she wont drop - I can tell she's not moved cos all the movement is in the same spots


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> I reckon he'll be 9lb excatly. But I'm so so pleased that got the go a head for my home birth, the woman on reception was so rude and just confirms why I hate hospitals

yeah its unfortunate you have to deal with people like that in life - though everyone pisses me off at the moment lol


----------



## Mizze

doodle74 said:


> Oooh meant to add - Sammi an estmiated weight of 8.5lbs sounds bliss to me! They reckon if they leave her till full term her estimated weight is 11lbs!

ECV - is where they try and turn the baby is that right? 11lbs! Yikes.



Nessicle said:


> [I only managed a handful of chips for dinner last night I just can't face eating much really cos I get such bad bloating :(
> 
> That casserole sounds lovely - I'm going to make some stew and homemade soups when I'm off, maybe freeze a few for once I've had LO too closer to the time!
> 
> I dont think Ava has stopped moving in the last 2 weeks she literally wobbles my belly all over the place :haha:
> 
> xx

Ness I plan on doing lots of batch cooking and freezing when im off - good thing I like cooking! I need to start running the freezer down first or I will have no where to put my cooking. It also needs a good defrost if im honest. 



- Butterfly - said:


> Oh Doodle - what a dilema. If it was me then I would be having c section.
> 
> Hope it works out how you want hun :hugs:

Is a vaginal delivery of a breech baby so dangerous then? Out of curiosity how did they manage before routine C-Sections etc? 

Mizze x


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze said:


> doodle74 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh meant to add - Sammi an estmiated weight of 8.5lbs sounds bliss to me! They reckon if they leave her till full term her estimated weight is 11lbs!
> 
> ECV - is where they try and turn the baby is that right? 11lbs! Yikes.
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> [I only managed a handful of chips for dinner last night I just can't face eating much really cos I get such bad bloating :(
> 
> That casserole sounds lovely - I'm going to make some stew and homemade soups when I'm off, maybe freeze a few for once I've had LO too closer to the time!
> 
> I dont think Ava has stopped moving in the last 2 weeks she literally wobbles my belly all over the place :haha:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ness I plan on doing lots of batch cooking and freezing when im off - good thing I like cooking! I need to start running the freezer down first or I will have no where to put my cooking. It also needs a good defrost if im honest.
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Oh Doodle - what a dilema. If it was me then I would be having c section.
> 
> Hope it works out how you want hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Is a vaginal delivery of a breech baby so dangerous then? Out of curiosity how did they manage before routine C-Sections etc?
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...

I think if baby is coming feet first then yes but if its arse first its not that bad.


----------



## doodle74

Nessicle said:


> My little lady has been breech/transverse since around the same time too - I'm refusing the ECV because of the pain and someone told me theres a risk the cord can get wrapped around the baby's neck too so I'm giving it a miss if she hasnt turned.
> 
> 11lbs :shock: c-sec for sure :haha: xx

Yep the consultant was very good and gave me all the facts about sucess rates, pain and complications...seems the main fear is that turning baby can pull a section of the placenta away especially if they are on the bigger side and if that happens it's emergency c section right there and then! That's why they do the procedure in the labour suite apparently.



lozzy21 said:


> Id try everything to get baby to turn on her own, iv seen an evc done on tv and that hurt more than labour did.

They gave me a wee list of things to try but so far no joy. OH's face when he walks in the room and finds me on all fours leaning forward in a a wierd position :haha:



- Butterfly - said:


> Oh Doodle - what a dilema. If it was me then I would be having c section.
> 
> Hope it works out how you want hun :hugs:

I think that's where we'll end up. Wierd as I said to OH way back in April just couldn't see me having this baby "normally" and that I could see a Section. Must be mama's instinct! Ideally I'd like to have her vaginally but whatever is best for her is what we'll do...no question...she comes first! 



Nessicle said:


> ha ha charlotte I think once Ava drops (if she does) then I'll be eating tons lol!

Another joy of the breech baby! I toil to eat more than a few bites before feeling full to bursting! Can't wait to eat a decent plateful again instead of a few spoons of soup or mash!

Aww and just realised there's a good chance of me not having my December Dreamer after all! If they go with 37 or 38 weeks like they're saying I'll be having a November Sparkler instead...boo...I have one of those already! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Arse first! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

doodle74 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> My little lady has been breech/transverse since around the same time too - I'm refusing the ECV because of the pain and someone told me theres a risk the cord can get wrapped around the baby's neck too so I'm giving it a miss if she hasnt turned.
> 
> 11lbs :shock: c-sec for sure :haha: xx
> 
> Yep the consultant was very good and gave me all the facts about sucess rates, pain and complications...seems the main fear is that turning baby can pull a section of the placenta away especially if they are on the bigger side and if that happens it's emergency c section right there and then! That's why they do the procedure in the labour suite apparently.
> 
> I think that's where we'll end up. Wierd as I said to OH way back in April just couldn't see me having this baby "normally" and that I could see a Section. Must be mama's instinct! Ideally I'd like to have her vaginally but whatever is best for her is what we'll do...no question...she comes first!
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> ha ha charlotte I think once Ava drops (if she does) then I'll be eating tons lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Another joy of the breech baby! I toil to eat more than a few bites before feeling full to bursting! Can't wait to eat a decent plateful again instead of a few spoons of soup or mash!
> 
> Aww and just realised there's a good chance of me not having my December Dreamer after all! If they go with 37 or 38 weeks like they're saying I'll be having a November Sparkler instead...boo...I have one of those already! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ooh I'd rather just get them to pick me a c-sec date then eek! 

I've said since the beginning that I could see me ending up having a c-sec perhaps it is mama's instinct! I remember my first scan when I was 8 weeks that I had privately done when she was just a prawnie that she was laid transverse too funny how she's stayed transverse more or less all the way through! 

I feel that hun - I can literally eat about 3 mouthfuls before I'm full or feel sick from her headbutting/punching me in the stomach lol :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

hey girls just thought I'd share that Hagen Dazs is half price in co-op/somerfield atm!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

WILSMUM said:


> hey girls just thought I'd share that Hagen Dazs is half price in co-op/somerfield atm!!!!

Ooooo i think i may have to have a walk down later:thumbup:


----------



## Nut_Shake

HI EVERYONEEEE!!

Sorry i've disappeared, i've had so much going on i cant begin to tell you!!

- So hubby left to go abroad and i had to help him sort all his packing out, he would forget something so i have to do it! As he was djing out there i had to also get all his music together for the 4 days of djing whilst he got his other work done, took bloody ages!
- Had more issues with the kitchen, something didnt arrive and the hob broke. I had to make all the calls to get everything sorted, which my hubby usually deals with so calling a million different people took me quite a while! However all is now fixed, the hob is being repaired on saturday and my kitchen is DONE!! My mum and I have been killing ourselves cleaning, moving all the boxes back in, organising all the cupboards etc. The cleaner came and cleaned the rest of the place as there were mounds of dust and crap EVERYWHERE!
- At the same time we have ben sorting the nursery and the decor, ordered some bits for and went to pick up furniture etc and put it all together. All is finally done, just now need to sort through the clothes, wash them and put them where they belong.
- I stayed with my mum over the weekend and on sunday she threw me a beautiful baby shower. It was soooo lovely, and was amazing to have my nearest and dearest there. There were actually 80 invited!!! But only 40 came, which i preferred, lol.

And that has been my crazy week! Hubby is back tomorrow, i leave at 7am with my mum to pick him up (shes been staying with me) and i have my glucose tolerence test at 9.15. Have to fast from midnight tonight, ugh.

Had a scan yesterday, and the bubs are growing well. Boy is 3lb 1 oz, girl is 3lb 6oz (rough estimation they told me) and are both VERY low! Hence why i'm weeing so much!

Hope you're all ok!! I'll be keeping an eye on everyones news!! xxxx


----------



## sammiwry

Nat pleased to hear the end is in sight with the kitchen at last!!

Madden has been breech all the way up until my 28 week appoint so I'm pleased hes turned and so far stayed turned!!



Just taken Roxy to the vets to get her nails done as she wouldn't let us do it, was fine until I was paying when she decided she needed to do the biggest poo ever on there floor, little madam! Least it wasn't in my car :D


----------



## mummyclo

:happydance: Yey for your kitchen Nat!!
:rofl: at Rox for pooing on the vet floor!


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> :happydance: Yey for your kitchen Nat!!
> :rofl: at Rox for pooing on the vet floor!


I can laugh now but at the time I was :blush:


----------



## mummyclo

Yea i suppose it would be a tad embarrasing!
Does she not like the vets then?


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Yea i suppose it would be a tad embarrasing!
> Does she not like the vets then?

It's only the third time she's been, first 2 visits where her jabs and then today was nail clipping as her front nails won't seem to wear down when walked on concrete and I'm fed up of getting silly little scratches from her. Silly dog.


----------



## lozzy21

Omg iv just had the best sarnie ever, ham and my grandads home made plumb chutney.

nomnomnomnomnom


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Nat :wave: glad all is done bet you can breath a sigh of relief!!! Great news on the twins they sound like they're coming along perfectly! Great weights too!! 

:rofl: at Roxy that's soooooo funny!!! Bet yoiu were mortified :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

sammiwry said:


> Nat pleased to hear the end is in sight with the kitchen at last!!
> 
> Madden has been breech all the way up until my 28 week appoint so I'm pleased hes turned and so far stayed turned!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just taken Roxy to the vets to get her nails done as she wouldn't let us do it, was fine until I was paying when she decided she needed to do the biggest poo ever on there floor, little madam! Least it wasn't in my car :D

Great news that he's turned!! Hoping he stays turned for you :thumbup:

LOL! Ahh bless Roxy, what a lady; getting her nails done and then pooing on the floor :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Haha Ness I was completely mortified! Still least it wasn't in my car as I had to stop at Tesco and get cous cous so no doubt she'd of got it everywhere!

Nat, I can't say the last time I got my nails done that I poo'd on the floor after :S but still I suppose if you've gotta go you've gotta go!


----------



## Mizze

:wave: Hi Nat, really pleased to hear about your kitchen! FINALLY. 
Good news on twins and those are good weights. 

Sammi :rofl: at Roxy, how embarrasing! 

Cant even contemplate the Haagen Daaz sale.. :sick:

Have come home early - work was horribly hot and stuffy and my ankles got all swollen up! :(

Am going to lie and sofa and literally put my feet up I think!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze wanna swap work places with me? Work is freezing and I hate it!


----------



## lozzy21

I want the ice cream but cant be botherd to walk to get it.

Its only been 2 days and im bored allready. Mind i think its only like this cos OH is worrking 1-9 so im on my own all evening


----------



## sammiwry

Lozzy you started your mat leave now??


----------



## xkirstyx

feel so sick shouldnt of had that bag of candyfloss!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

sammiwry said:


> Lozzy you started your mat leave now??

Yep.


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Lozzy you started your mat leave now??
> 
> Yep.Click to expand...

Jealous :(


----------



## lozzy21

Im rather bored lol, iv worked since leaving school and havent had longer than 2 weeks off since then


----------



## calliebaby

I should just give up on sleeping. If the baby isn't having a party, my hips are hurting do bad that I can't lay down anyways. I hate how everyone tells you that sleep deprivation now is to get you prepared for when the baby comes. I need sleep now. Ugggh.

Great bumps ladies!!!:happydance:
Happy 32 and 34 weeks to all those out there.:thumbup:

So, I guess I will join in on the food discussion. For dinner tonight (even though it is still morning :haha:) I will be making: turkey meatloaf, butternut squash and green beans.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Nat - Fantastic that the kitchen is done!!! Sounds like you've been busy too! Time for feet up now? I saw baby shower pics, it looks like you had a lovely time!! 

Pixxie - LMAO @ Roxy, babies have the same nack of embarassing you tho. Aimee belched ;ouder than I thought possible for a baby in the middle of a christening last year! 

I really fancy chippy tonight, might sweet talk hubby when he comes in :D hehe! 

My pram can be picked up some time tommorow, or if it arrives in the shop too late DEFFO ready for collection on Fri!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!! Exciiiiited! :D


----------



## - Butterfly -

Oh Nat - so pleased about your kitchen. x

Oh dear Sammi - sorry embarrassing - did you have to pick it up too? Gotta say this is the main reason I wouldn't have a dog (picking up the poo)

I have just had Asda extra special lasagna and garlic bread. It was lovely.

We're not off to cinema tonight - cba!! Think we're just gonna chill in front of tv and fire!! xx


----------



## Nessicle

OMG i am so not gonna be bored when my mat leave starts! another 3 weeks I will certainly be ready for it - ready for it now! 

OH got a chicken curry and fried rice from the chinese for tea so I had a few mouthfuls of that :haha: 

I'm seriously constipated tonight, I can feel lots of poop backed up and got tummy ache but just cannot get it out. My poops are like rabbit droppings now really small! TMI lol!

I left work at 4.45pm - my boss wasnt in and I've had a busy day so thought sod it I'm off!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

oh yay for Nikki and your pram :happydance:

Aww poor Ness with your constipation. The recommendation is to sit on the toilet and make a noise like a snake sssssssssssssssss (as your pushing) make sure you're sat right back on the toilet - ie not hunched over your knees. Hope this helps :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Nah I didn't have to pick it up the vet nurse did it for me as she thought I might topple over what with the bump and embarassment!! 

Picking up poo doesn't bother me, I prefer to leave it a little while to harden as it makes it eaiser to not squidge everywhere but can pick up a steamer when required lol


----------



## ducky1502

Urgh I'm in the middle of filling out my maternity allowance form... so freaking bored!!!!! But hopefully will be able to send it off tomorrow.

Ness I've been constipated today, not something I normally suffer from actually but today I feel gross!

Had midwife appointment today, starting to get a bit sick of the conflicting views on baby size. First of all my consultant said a 6-7lb baby and said that's an ideal size for my body, then my growth scan suggested a baby more like 8lb and today when I said this to my midwives they looked at each other strangely and said 'well he feels small', and that they can't see my body body making a baby that big because my bump is small, he feels small and I'm small in general.... So annoying! So I'm choosing to ignore it all as long as he's healthy.


----------



## lozzy21

Gess who is superwoman :rofl:

Iv just walked to the co-op and back for icecream, well not just icecream, we needed bread, milk and rennies. Only took me an hour to get there and back.


----------



## sammiwry

Ducky I was shocked when told to expect 8 1/2lb or more as I don feel my
bump is that big??


----------



## ducky1502

sammiwry said:


> Ducky I was shocked when told to expect 8 1/2lb or more as I don feel my
> bump is that big??

I'm not sure how great these estimates are. I know so many occassions where they got it really wrong. My friend was estimated to have an 8lb baby, 1lb either way potentially so 7-9lb and ended up with an 11lb baby. I guess scans are more accurate than feeling the bump but with such conflicting views I don't even know what to think anymore :dohh:


----------



## sammiwry

Same! Consultant based her estimate on a quick scan she did but when my mum had me they reckoned I was going to be 7 1/2lb an I was 8lb 10 so I'm nit sure what to
think! We will see come his arrival


----------



## lozzy21

If any one if a fan of fish pie i recomend the healthy version one from the co-op, its bloody gorgous and it actualy has bits of fish in.


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> oh yay for Nikki and your pram :happydance:
> 
> Aww poor Ness with your constipation. The recommendation is to sit on the toilet and make a noise like a snake sssssssssssssssss (as your pushing) make sure you're sat right back on the toilet - ie not hunched over your knees. Hope this helps :hugs:

thanks honey :flower: I sat on the toilet for about 30 minutes leaning back with my toes flexed - read this is the best way as it opens up your bum seriously sat there for ages and sorry for TMI but had two hard black bits of poop and some little rabbit droppings ugh! still dont eel Ive had a good empty out but better than nothing lol x



ducky1502 said:


> Urgh I'm in the middle of filling out my maternity allowance form... so freaking bored!!!!! But hopefully will be able to send it off tomorrow.
> 
> Ness I've been constipated today, not something I normally suffer from actually but today I feel gross!
> 
> Had midwife appointment today, starting to get a bit sick of the conflicting views on baby size. First of all my consultant said a 6-7lb baby and said that's an ideal size for my body, then my growth scan suggested a baby more like 8lb and today when I said this to my midwives they looked at each other strangely and said 'well he feels small', and that they can't see my body body making a baby that big because my bump is small, he feels small and I'm small in general.... So annoying! So I'm choosing to ignore it all as long as he's healthy.

Yeah I dont usually suffer with it but lately I've not been able to get much out except little pellets and tonight man that was hard work thought I was going to push Ava out lol! 

I think youre doing the right thing ignoring them all like you say long as he's healthy :flower:


----------



## mummyclo

I was like that ness!
Then had a BIG clearout :sick:
Wasn't nice but I needed it :)


----------



## lozzy21

Ness try a few tinned prunes with your breakfast, it might help you go.


----------



## Nessicle

I'm feeling really annoyed with family tonight. 

My auntie and two cousins are coming over from Oz - I've only seen my cousins twice in my whole life and while I'm really hoping to see them they've now said they have flights booked for 27 November and going back 27 December - basically for the last couple of weeks of my pregnancy and or the first couple of weeks of my babys life

dont think they're bothered too much about seeing me mainly the baby but obviously she might not be here when or if I get to see them and I might not want to have a load of visitors in my tiny house a week after giving birth especially if I do have a caesarean or something. 

My mum thinks I'm being silly but I dont really want to travel 45 minutes to my grans to go see them if she hasnt arrived as I could go in to labour at any time apparently I'm being silly and would have plenty of time to get home and dash to the hospital but I dont want to venture far from the house let alone travel to another city if she hasnt arrived. 

Am I being unreasonable? I've said if they can get up here thats fine but I'm not going far from home xx


----------



## Nessicle

I need a good clear out Chloe for sure! 

thansk Lozzy will have to get some tomorrow I really need to get this backlog out my bum feels really heavy!


----------



## lozzy21

Even if you do have enough time to get back your still going to be sat in a car for 45 mins, then no doubt have to sit for a few hours making small talk and then spend another 45 mins in the car. 

I wouldent like it at all. You would end up being realy uncomfy


----------



## Nessicle

exactly thats my thinking lozzy - my mum has had 4 children you'd think she'd be a bit more sympathetic to the fact I dont fancy venturing far from home around my due date. 

I'm uncomfortable in the car as it is let alone if I was in labour! Plus some people can have fast labours, my waters could go and they could have meconium in them - theres all sorts you have to consider but shes made me feel guilty now...


----------



## lozzy21

Just stand your ground.

Its my grandads 70th birthday in november and il be 36 weeks. They live just over an hour away but to save me traveling they are coming over here to do something. We are all going out for dinner and then spenind the night at my aunts who lives 20-25 mins away.


----------



## sammiwry

Ness I agree with you! I don't intend on travelling far from home after 37 weeks just in case!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks guys I will do - it sounds really antisocial too but I dont particularly want a houseful after just giving birth if they come around the time she's born either.....will just have to be firm even if I sound really mean lol x


----------



## ducky1502

It's your life, your family and your little girl so you can be as mean as you want :haha: just kidding.


----------



## Nessicle

:haha: I'm writing that down so I remember to say it ducky he he


----------



## lozzy21

Mmmmmm cookies and cream


----------



## Nessicle

jealous lozzy!!! 

right I'm off to bed! speakk to you all tomorrow!


----------



## calliebaby

My friend just offered to sell me her car seat and stroller for $80. They were originally almost $300 for both.:happydance: Plus, they are fairly new as she just had a baby 7 months ago!!!:happydance:
Just got back from the gym. I have now just drank way too much chocolate milk. So much for trying to be good.:shrug:


----------



## calliebaby

Goodnight Ness:hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Fudge off frost


----------



## mummyclo

Morning! Hope everyone is ok?
I actually managed to sleep pretty well last night, so I actually feel good for once! Just doing some ironing stuff before my wax at 11 :happydance:
Can't wait to be hair free :)
I really think I'm nesting now, all I can think about is cleaning tidying and decorating :haha:
Might get some nice baskets today too for lo's room :)


----------



## spencerbear

Sorry all, ive been so tired that ive not been coming online much. Got a bit of catching up to do today.

In the meantime here is my 31 week pic and also a pic of some of my cloth nappies
 



Attached Files:







31 week bump.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2









Fluff pics.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mizze

Morning all - just running in and out to catch up. I have loads of work to do today. Slept *Very* badly last night- I could NOT get comfortable whatever position I was in and I think I disturbed DH! Got an awkward situation coming up at work this morning too - a girl is leaving who loathes our boss - unfairly in the rest of our opinion - and he has to do the presentation - it will be excruciating as she isnt the type to turn down the opportunity to make life embarrasing for him and us all. I am toying with the idea of being absent for a few minutes.... 



calliebaby said:


> I should just give up on sleeping. If the baby isn't having a party, my hips are hurting do bad that I can't lay down anyways.* I hate how everyone tells you that sleep deprivation now is to get you prepared for when the baby comes. I need sleep now*. Ugggh.

Me too!! 



Nessicle said:


> I'm seriously constipated tonight, I can feel lots of poop backed up and got tummy ache but just cannot get it out. My poops are like rabbit droppings now really small! TMI lol!
> I left work at 4.45pm - my boss wasnt in and I've had a busy day so thought sod it I'm off!!

Ness - Im a long time sufferer (which is why I was so wary of the iron tablets) - Butterfly is right change position on the loo itself but stock up on prune juice (Tesco way better than Sainsbury's) and drink a glass morning and night. I dont think you can have fig rolls can you - but maybe something else with figs in it? Its a horrible feeling being so bunged up I know :hugs:



lozzy21 said:


> If any one if a fan of fish pie i recomend the healthy version one from the co-op, its bloody gorgous and it actualy has bits of fish in.

Oooh Ive had that - their healthy options cottage pie is pretty good too. 



Nessicle said:


> I'm feeling really annoyed with family tonight.
> 
> My auntie and two cousins are coming over from Oz - I've only seen my cousins twice in my whole life and while I'm really hoping to see them they've now said they have flights booked for 27 November and going back 27 December - basically for the last couple of weeks of my pregnancy and or the first couple of weeks of my babys life
> 
> dont think they're bothered too much about seeing me mainly the baby but obviously she might not be here when or if I get to see them and I might not want to have a load of visitors in my tiny house a week after giving birth especially if I do have a caesarean or something.
> 
> My mum thinks I'm being silly but I dont really want to travel 45 minutes to my grans to go see them if she hasnt arrived as I could go in to labour at any time apparently I'm being silly and would have plenty of time to get home and dash to the hospital but I dont want to venture far from the house let alone travel to another city if she hasnt arrived.
> 
> Am I being unreasonable? I've said if they can get up here thats fine but I'm not going far from home xx

Not unreasonable at all - You barely know these people - harsh though that may sound if they cant come to you, expecting you to go to them is a bit unreasonable of your Mum in my opinion. 



mummyclo said:


> Morning! Hope everyone is ok?
> *I actually managed to sleep pretty well last night, so I actually feel good for once*! Just doing some ironing stuff before my wax at 11 :happydance:
> Can't wait to be hair free :)
> I really think I'm nesting now, all I can think about is cleaning tidying and decorating :haha:
> Might get some nice baskets today too for lo's room :)

Yey!!! Im glad you feel okay for once honey!



spencerbear said:


> Sorry all, ive been so tired that ive not been coming online much. Got a bit of catching up to do today.
> 
> In the meantime here is my 31 week pic and also a pic of some of my cloth nappies

Oooh what nappies are those hon? Great looking bump too! 

Right must dash - only 7 days left in work which is great but SOOOOO much to do!

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning ladies

Haven't read back as my laptop wouldn't start this morning. Had to do a system restart . . . . hate it when it goes wrong I get very anxious.

Anyway I have my routine mw appt in 20 mins so better get going!!

Speak to you in a bit! x


----------



## WILSMUM

Great looking bump hun! Really should get off my backside and do mine for this week but energy levels seem to be rapidly depleting for me atm!!!

Good luck with yr mw appointment!

Well that morning school run sure isnt getting any easier! Dunno how I'm gonna manage it in another 4 weeks time!!! But at least I only have today and tomorrow in work then I'm done! And next weeks break can't come soon enough!


----------



## Pixxie

Morning all :wave: hope you are well :) 

Lovely bump Spencerbear! 

Can I ask for your opinions on cot bumpers please girls? https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/442488-cot-bumpers.html xxx


----------



## mummyclo

I am having LO in my room in crib for 6 months, and have bought a crib bumper.
Not sure i will use it tho.
When he goes in his cot bed at 6 months ish i will be getting a bumper etc for the cot :)


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls,

Sorry haven't been posting much but new inernet system has my poor pregnancy brain fried and OH has been away all week (back tomorrow).

Also thought we would all miss nats kitchen drama so decided to rip my bathroom out, now my workers have gone for a week and i have half a bathroom!!!

Someone was saying a while back we are all hitting a slump and need to motivate each other which is sooooo true. We all seem to have something going on so ive decided to list any reasons i can to enjoy these last few weeks (my friend did this for me when i was in hospital last time and it put a smile on my face every morning:winkwink:)

Feel free to join in.....

1: We are all obviously heavily pregnant now......lets take advantage where we can. Yes i'll sit in your seat, yes i'd like the last cream bun, yes you can carry all my stuff/clean the bathroom for me :happydance:!!!

.....................


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies 
Hope you are all well. I had ok sleep, just had to get up to go to the loo lots!
Spencerbear, great bump pic ! :)
I am off this afternoon to meet a friend for a "coffee" and seeing that it's thursday, it is weekend here for us! YAY :) hubby all to myself hehe xx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks for the support guys re my auntie and cousins coming over. I'm so sick of family sometimes - my sister posted on my facebook status this morning "You've had every pregnancy illness going r lass!"

errr no I haven't I dont think I post anything more than what any other pregnant woman does?? :shrug: I've had sciatica and just started with carpel tunnel how is that every pregnancy symptoms? sure I moan but sure she would at nearly 32 weeks pregnant, working full time and not sleeping....? I seriously _cannot wait_ til one of my sisters gets pregnant - they wont be getting any sympathy off me I'll just say "you should be grateful you're pregnant cos thousands of women out there would give anything to be" which is what one of my sisters said to me when I was suffering with MS....nice eh?! 

I need to try and change my fb settings so family can't see my statuses but not sure you can do that any more...? 

hopefully it was me saying we needed to motivate each other :flower: bloody wish someone would give up their seat for me and clean the bathroom and carry stuff :haha: 

the only thing I've really been able to take advantage of is being late to work cos it takes me so long to walk from the trainstation where my bus drops me off lol 

I'll go post on your thread now pixxie :flower: 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

great bump spencerbear!! Butterfly hope yoiur mw appt goes well!


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> Thanks for the support guys re my auntie and cousins coming over. I'm so sick of family sometimes - my sister posted on my facebook status this morning "You've had every pregnancy illness going r lass!"
> 
> errr no I haven't I dont think I post anything more than what any other pregnant woman does?? :shrug: I've had sciatica and just started with carpel tunnel how is that every pregnancy symptoms? sure I moan but sure she would at nearly 32 weeks pregnant, working full time and not sleeping....? I seriously _cannot wait_ til one of my sisters gets pregnant - they wont be getting any sympathy off me I'll just say "you should be grateful you're pregnant cos thousands of women out there would give anything to be" which is what one of my sisters said to me when I was suffering with MS....nice eh?!
> 
> *I need to try and change my fb settings so family can't see my statuses but not sure you can do that any more...? *
> 
> hopefully it was me saying we needed to motivate each other :flower: bloody wish someone would give up their seat for me and clean the bathroom and carry stuff :haha:
> 
> the only thing I've really been able to take advantage of is being late to work cos it takes me so long to walk from the trainstation where my bus drops me off lol
> 
> I'll go post on your thread now pixxie :flower:
> 
> xx

Under your status update box there is a little padlock, click it, click customise and you can select people to hide the status from ;) xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Pixxie I replied to your post :thumbup:


----------



## Pixxie

Oh I forgot to update you all on my cot bed dilemma! As you know I was having trouble trying to afford one after I got let down with the bargain of the century, yesterday my nana and grandad said they will buy one for me! A nice one from mothercare too! It's lush, here's pics :) https://www.mothercare.com/Addington-Cot-Bed-Antique-Save/dp/B0031OYDT6/sr=1-1/qid=1287652298/ref=sr_1_1/277-1663143-9331662?_encoding=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=193693031&mcb=core 

We're going to pay for it today :happydance: AND finally got my dad into gear and we're putting the deposit down on the pram on Saturday :thumbup: This means that the only things we have to buy now are a mattress and the baby monitor since everything else I will get from the baby shower and vouchers I've been given. 

So no longer stressing about the baby stuff :) just need to get someone to decorate the nursery now! :haha: xxx


----------



## lozzy21

I maybe shouldent have walked that for lastnight, was in agony all night. I now need to get ready, going out for lunch with the girls.


----------



## Pixxie

Aw hope you feel better soon Lozzy! xx


----------



## mummyclo

Off for my wax :)
Catch up later
:hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

Enjoy your wax :)

Lovely cot pixxie!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Gorgeous cot Pixxie! xx


----------



## sammiwry

I'm still frozen and the car is still covered in frost. How after near on 25 mins of 70mph the car is still covered in frost?


----------



## WILSMUM

I swear to god a car drove past my house yesterday at half 11 with snow on the roof!!!!

DS has grown over the summer - god damn him! and now his hat and gloves don't fit! Poor little mite was frozen on the way to school yesterday morning!! We had rain and cloud over night last night so wasn't quite as cold this morning but looking at the weather its looking pretty cold for next week when hes away with his dad so I've just had to emergency order him a hat, scarf, glove set from next to be here tomorrow!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

finally got round to doing this weeks bump pic!!!
 



Attached Files:







34+4 (2).jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1









34+4 (3).jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nessicle

yay on the cotbed pixxie it's lush! 

Lozzy take it easy today, I overdid it up and down yesterday and walking round too much to get too and from work and I end up with a sore bump, back and get shooting pains all over my tummy!

Speaking of shooting pains, everytime I stand up, unless I do it really slowly I get sharp pains through my vajayjay - is that just the pressure of bubs?xx


----------



## Nessicle

Great bump Anouska!!


----------



## Pixxie

Lovely bump Anouska!! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

I've just posted a thread in the general Lounge area about our condensation mould problem. 

If anyone has any hints or anything that has worked for them let me know on there cos I just dont know what to do - worried about Ava's health as she will be in our room with us in the moses basket for a while and it seems to be the only room that we suffer with the mould in :(


----------



## spencerbear

mummyclo said:


> This is probably tmi but...........
> I have been really constipated for a while, but today i cant stay off the loo!
> Im worried it might be the clearout thing i hear people saying on 3rd Tri!
> Im not ready to have my baby yet!! :hissy:

I never had a clear out, wish i had tbh :blush:



- Butterfly - said:


> 31 weeks today for me :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> All the talk of soup and I think that's what I'm going to have for lunch today now :dohh:
> 
> I've got my flu jab at midday today but I'm not bothered about needles so I'm not worried.
> 
> I feel a bit spaced out this morning :shrug: I slept ok. Got up at 11pm and then 4.30am for a wee so I feel I got plenty of sleep :shrug:
> 
> DH got pram down from loft last night so that I can start playing it but not sure if I have the energy today :dohh: There was also a box of stuff (from Mollie) but there was loads of breastpads and maternity pads which is fab.

Happy 31 weeks x



c.holdway said:


> mummyclo i did herb and leek jacket potatoes last night and i used almost a whole tub of it in them !!

Yummy 



lozzy21 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> This maybe a stupid question but do I need to do RLT if I'm having a C Section? x
> 
> I would, they say to drink if for a few weeks after aswell to help your uterus contract back down but most people forget that bit.Click to expand...




mummyclo said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> This maybe a stupid question but do I need to do RLT if I'm having a C Section? x
> 
> I would, they say to drink if for a few weeks after aswell to help your uterus contract back down but most people forget that bit.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it doesn't make the afterpains worse!
> I read something on 3rd Tri about afterpains being like contractions!
> Aparently its worse if you BF because that helps your Uterus shrink, which is good just not nice if it hurts :dohh:Click to expand...

I didnt know about take RLT after. Im dreading the after pains, seeing as this is number 5 :nope:



GoogilyBear said:


> Heyy congrats on the baby :D
> My little ones due 25th december this year :D christmas day hehehe!!! xxx

Welcome to december dreamers



- Butterfly - said:


> View attachment 127395
> 
> 
> View attachment 127396
> 
> 
> My 31 week bump is the 2nd picture. The first is from 29 weeks!! It has definitely grown in 2 weeks!! Be interesting to see what the measurements are at MW of Thursday!! :dohh:

nice bump x



wishingforbub said:


> hey ladies do any of you still drive? My DH doesn't want me to anymore... :)

I still drive and i wont give up until i find it too uncomfortable to do so.



KellyC75 said:


> My 32 week bump.....:kiss:




KellyC75 said:


> This is me: :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Im suffering already....So I just know im gonna be in for a really bad night again!
> 
> I know no-one can help me....But I am feeling so awfull :cry:

Nice bump kelly. Sorry your feeling so bad :hugs:



calliebaby said:


> I think my ms has officially returned.:cry:

Ive been having some again...was hoping it had long gone

Im about halfway through catching up now....phew!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Wishingforbub, as you might of seen from my posts this morning I'm still driving! I've had to swap cars with oh though as my cars seats weren't helping with the sciatica pains and I have to drive to get to work. When I finish work I intend to drive until I feel too uncomfortable to


----------



## Mizze

hopefully2 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Sorry haven't been posting much but new inernet system has my poor pregnancy brain fried and OH has been away all week (back tomorrow).
> 
> Also thought we would all miss nats kitchen drama so decided to rip my bathroom out, now my workers have gone for a week and i have half a bathroom!!!
> 
> *Someone was saying a while back we are all hitting a slump and need to motivate each other which is sooooo true. We all seem to have something going on so ive decided to list any reasons i can to enjoy these last few weeks (my friend did this for me when i was in hospital last time and it put a smile on my face every morning)
> 
> Feel free to join in.....
> 
> 1: We are all obviously heavily pregnant now......lets take advantage where we can. Yes i'll sit in your seat, yes i'd like the last cream bun, yes you can carry all my stuff/clean the bathroom for me !!!*
> .....................

Lovely Idea Hopefully - 
2: It might be hard now but each day brings us closer to our babies! :) 

3: We only have a few weeks left at work. 

Brave woman getting your bathroom done - hope it all goes smoothly for you. DH busts a gut to get his done asap because its so inconvenient to be without it. 



wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> Hope you are all well. I had ok sleep, just had to get up to go to the loo lots!
> Spencerbear, great bump pic ! :)
> I am off this afternoon to meet a friend for a "coffee" and* seeing that it's thursday, it is weekend here for us! YAY  hubby all to myself hehe xx*

Aw how nice hon! Especially after he has been away. :kiss:



Nessicle said:


> I seriously _cannot wait_ til one of my sisters gets pregnant - they wont be getting any sympathy off me I'll just say "*you should be grateful you're pregnant cos thousands of women out there would give anything to be" which is what one of my sisters said to me when I was suffering with MS....nice eh?! *
> xx

Ah sisters - they can be sooooo helpful! :dohh:

Lovely cot BTW Pixxie. 



sammiwry said:


> I'm still frozen and the car is still covered in frost. How after near on 25 mins of 70mph the car is still covered in frost?

Wow it must have been cold with you - was raining cats and dogs with us when I got in my car at 7.30 this morning and really really DARK! Eeek. 



WILSMUM said:


> finally got round to doing this weeks bump pic!!!

That is SUCH a nice bump hon! Meant to say the other day after you posted about books- trashy female fiction - one of my very favourite types! :) 



Nessicle said:


> yay on the cotbed pixxie it's lush!
> 
> Lozzy take it easy today, I overdid it up and down yesterday and walking round too much to get too and from work and I end up with a sore bump, back and get shooting pains all over my tummy!
> 
> Speaking of shooting pains, everytime I stand up, unless I do it really slowly I get sharp pains through my vajayjay - is that just the pressure of bubs?xx

Yes agreed - Lozzy take it easy hon. Ness ive had to get up slowly since about week 9! My body protests hugely if I get up fast and lets me know it aint happy with those shooting pains. I think its a joint thing, combined now with the weight of the babies - Ive noticed my bump now is much heavier and beginning to ache - its not happened before but I think at 5ft 8 then it was always going to take longer because there was more of me to act as a counterbalance for longer iyswim. 



Nessicle said:


> I've just posted a thread in the general Lounge area about our condensation mould problem.
> 
> If anyone has any hints or anything that has worked for them let me know on there cos I just dont know what to do - worried about Ava's health as she will be in our room with us in the moses basket for a while and it seems to be the only room that we suffer with the mould in :(

Hmmm will ask Hubby - we have a problem in our bedroom but we know what that is and hopefully DH has done the necessary to sort it. It seems to be getting better - will check out your thread now. 

Had a completely random fit of crying last night - no idea why or what started it - scared poor DH to death! :) 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Mizze hun - any suggestions greatly appreciated!!xx


----------



## Mizze

https://hubpages.com/hub/Getting_Rid_Of_Damp

General advice here. 

Mizze x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Afternoon lovely ladies.

Lovely bumps spencerbear and Anouska.

MW appt was really good. BP and Urine both fine. Fundal Height measured 31 weeks. Explained to her my fears of when baby is born and having mixed feelings - she said it's perfectly natural even for women who haven't lost a baby - she said there will be plenty of support for me if I need it. I also asked her about electing for c section and she was so brilliant - didn't disuade me in anyway in fact she totally understood my concerns. I feel so much better. She did say that when I meet with the consultant that they will try to pursuade to have vbac (assuming placenta has moved) but she said with the difficult labour I had and then everything that has happened since - there will be no problem for me electing.

Also Rosie Mae has moved head down!! I wasn't expecting that!! So it seems that Rosie is punching me in my foof all the time not kicks!!

Hope you're all as well as you can be. I know this stage of pregnancy is sooo difficult. Heartburn, constipation, uncomfortable and big, sciatica, tired and exhausted etc etc etc but our little ones are going to be here with us really soon and there is most definitely light at the end of this long tunnel we've been in. C'mon girls lets get some PMA!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mizze

Hey Butterfly. So glad the MW was supportive, do you feel a bit calmer after speaking to her :hugs: I can testify to the mixed feelings thing - I was reading something (completely unrelated) the other day and ended up in a panic about being ready for a baby - not physically but the way things will change totally forever. Took a while to calm down after that. 

PMA all the way!! :) 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Aw wonderful news your appt went so well hun! your mw sounds lovely! 

I'm really looking forward to mine on Tuesday to see if she's stayed transverse lol - please stay that way Ava baby!! Everything seems to be the same as it has been all the punches and kicks are in the same place...

I think my PMA will kick in when I've finished work :happydance: xx


----------



## Nessicle

I have moments like that Mizze where I'll be doing something unrelated like sat listening to some old school music that I used to go dancing to and the realisation sets in that everything is changing. I know its in a totally awesome way and I'm soooo excited to be having a baby and feel ready emotionally but sometimes you kind of think "shit, what am I doing" sorta thing lol x


----------



## cho

morning girls i have just been out with my mum, i had my hair cut yesterday so decided to go get some hair products, but spent a small fortune! lol 
Hope everyone is ok, pioxxie lovely cot, anouska great bump! i cant remember anything else oohps sorry girls :) x


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> I have moments like that Mizze where I'll be doing something unrelated like sat listening to some old school music that I used to go dancing to and the realisation sets in that everything is changing. I know its in a totally awesome way and I'm soooo excited to be having a baby and feel ready emotionally *but sometimes you kind of think "shit, what am I doing" sorta thing lol *x

Oh yes! I keep thinking of stuff and then thinking 'oh but you wont be able to do that now or for a while' not in a resentful way but in a shocked way because I suddenly remember im pregnant and we will have a baby! :baby: Then I think oh my everything will change and at 38 I have a had a lot of time to get settled into a routine! :) Also a lot of time to do stuff and not be bothered by doing it anymore but still. Whatever happens it will be a massive change (understatement of the century!) and thats still a bit tricky for me to get my head round sometimes.

Some happy news - a girl I was friends with in 1st tri who lost her LO is back in 1st tri again. Im so pleased for her. 

Mizze x


----------



## Nessicle

well I've reserved a dehumidifier for £15 on Argos website and ordered OH to pick it up tonight. going to get some of that mould and damp spray to wipe it all off and will wipe down the windows every day see if that helps! 

That site was really helpful Mizze thank you! xx


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze said:


> Oh yes! I keep thinking of stuff and then thinking 'oh but you wont be able to do that now or for a while' not in a resentful way but in a shocked way because I suddenly remember im pregnant and we will have a baby! :baby: Then I think oh my everything will change and at 38 I have a had a lot of time to get settled into a routine! :) Also a lot of time to do stuff and not be bothered by doing it anymore but still. Whatever happens it will be a massive change (understatement of the century!) and thats still a bit tricky for me to get my head round sometimes.
> 
> Some happy news - a girl I was friends with in 1st tri who lost her LO is back in 1st tri again. Im so pleased for her.
> 
> Mizze x

yeah exactly not in a resentful way but definitely in a culture shock sort of way :haha: 

aw great news for your friend! xx


----------



## Xaviersmom

Nessicle said:


> Thanks for the support guys re my auntie and cousins coming over. I'm so sick of family sometimes - my sister posted on my facebook status this morning "You've had every pregnancy illness going r lass!"
> 
> errr no I haven't I dont think I post anything more than what any other pregnant woman does?? :shrug: I've had sciatica and just started with carpel tunnel how is that every pregnancy symptoms? sure I moan but sure she would at nearly 32 weeks pregnant, working full time and not sleeping....? I seriously _cannot wait_ til one of my sisters gets pregnant - they wont be getting any sympathy off me I'll just say "you should be grateful you're pregnant cos thousands of women out there would give anything to be" which is what one of my sisters said to me when I was suffering with MS....nice eh?!
> 
> I need to try and change my fb settings so family can't see my statuses but not sure you can do that any more...?
> 
> hopefully it was me saying we needed to motivate each other :flower: bloody wish someone would give up their seat for me and clean the bathroom and carry stuff :haha:
> 
> the only thing I've really been able to take advantage of is being late to work cos it takes me so long to walk from the trainstation where my bus drops me off lol
> 
> I'll go post on your thread now pixxie :flower:
> 
> xx

Ness you can also go into your privacy settings and change who sees anything. 

People who have never been through this have NO CLUE. My sisters have always been fine, but I don't post a lot about my pregnancy on fb because of clueless people. I will post all day about DS, but not his ASD because..again clueless people.

Had BBQ Chicken and bacon pizza for supper last night. I had it delivered and it was sooo yummy. 

I got some cleaning done yesterday, but I think I did too much too fast.. I was up half the night with heart burn and contractions. Ugh. 

Lunch with an old friend today and a busy evening tonight. I might try for a nap at somepoint.


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> well I've reserved a dehumidifier for £15 on Argos website and ordered OH to pick it up tonight. going to get some of that mould and damp spray to wipe it all off and will wipe down the windows every day see if that helps!
> 
> That site was really helpful Mizze thank you! xx

Your welcome - it had some good points for us to remember too, we have an en-suite shower off our bedroom and since the damp started on the bedroom wall ive been religious about keeping the window open all day. 



Nessicle said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes! I keep thinking of stuff and then thinking 'oh but you wont be able to do that now or for a while' not in a resentful way but in a shocked way because I suddenly remember im pregnant and we will have a baby! :baby: Then I think oh my everything will change and at 38 I have a had a lot of time to get settled into a routine! :) Also a lot of time to do stuff and not be bothered by doing it anymore but still. Whatever happens it will be a massive change (understatement of the century!) and thats still a bit tricky for me to get my head round sometimes.
> 
> Some happy news - a girl I was friends with in 1st tri who lost her LO is back in 1st tri again. Im so pleased for her.
> 
> Mizze x
> 
> yeah exactly not in a resentful way but definitely in a *culture shock sort of way  *
> aw great news for your friend! xxClick to expand...

Yes that is exactly what I mean

Right must go - work beckons! 

Mizze


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Xaviersmom - yeah I changed my settings so that my sisters and mum couldnt see my status updates only my friends can - least that way they cant comment and you're right they have no clue whatsoever, I'm the first to be pregnant out of all my friends and family and its sad that I've come up against so much criticism from them all! 

that pizza sounds like it was yummy! 

yeah Mizze I think it will be easier to maintain once bubs is here as our bed is right under the window (want OH to change this though) and struggle to climb across it atm but I can do it slowly and carefully once I'm on mat leave! xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze said:


> Hey Butterfly. So glad the MW was supportive, do you feel a bit calmer after speaking to her :hugs: I can testify to the mixed feelings thing - I was reading something (completely unrelated) the other day and ended up in a panic about being ready for a baby - not physically but the way things will change totally forever. Took a while to calm down after that.
> 
> PMA all the way!! :)
> 
> Mizze xx

Aww thanks Mizze - yes I feel so much calmer now.
Loving the PMA!! :winkwink:


Nessicle said:


> Aw wonderful news your appt went so well hun! your mw sounds lovely!
> 
> I'm really looking forward to mine on Tuesday to see if she's stayed transverse lol - please stay that way Ava baby!! Everything seems to be the same as it has been all the punches and kicks are in the same place...
> 
> I think my PMA will kick in when I've finished work :happydance: xx

:rofl: mw did say that head is still loose so Rosie may well keep somersaulting :dohh: I'd love to try a natural birth but I have so many things in my mind putting me off:blush: especially the fact that I'm most likely to go through labour again and end in section anyways!! :dohh:



c.holdway said:


> morning girls i have just been out with my mum, i had my hair cut yesterday so decided to go get some hair products, but spent a small fortune! lol
> Hope everyone is ok, pioxxie lovely cot, anouska great bump! i cant remember anything else oohps sorry girls :) x

 Great to see you treating yourself - nevermind the small fortune you've spent :thumbup:



Nessicle said:


> well I've reserved a dehumidifier for £15 on Argos website and ordered OH to pick it up tonight. going to get some of that mould and damp spray to wipe it all off and will wipe down the windows every day see if that helps!
> 
> That site was really helpful Mizze thank you! xx

 I didn't read the site that Mizze posted but a recommendation for condensation on windows is to cut a potato in half and wipe on the windows - it's in my cleaning book - if I can find the book I'll give you exact instructions x



Xaviersmom said:


> [
> Had BBQ Chicken and bacon pizza for supper last night. I had it delivered and it was sooo yummy.
> 
> I got some cleaning done yesterday, but I think I did too much too fast.. I was up half the night with heart burn and contractions. Ugh.
> 
> Lunch with an old friend today and a busy evening tonight. I might try for a nap at somepoint.

 yum your pizza sounds lovely! Enjoy your lunch and nap (if you manage to get one!!) I know everytime I say I'm having a nap I never do :dohh:


----------



## WILSMUM

- Butterfly - said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Hey Butterfly. So glad the MW was supportive, do you feel a bit calmer after speaking to her :hugs: I can testify to the mixed feelings thing - I was reading something (completely unrelated) the other day and ended up in a panic about being ready for a baby - not physically but the way things will change totally forever. Took a while to calm down after that.
> 
> PMA all the way!! :)
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> Aww thanks Mizze - yes I feel so much calmer now.
> Loving the PMA!! :winkwink:
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Aw wonderful news your appt went so well hun! your mw sounds lovely!
> 
> I'm really looking forward to mine on Tuesday to see if she's stayed transverse lol - please stay that way Ava baby!! Everything seems to be the same as it has been all the punches and kicks are in the same place...
> 
> I think my PMA will kick in when I've finished work :happydance: xxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: mw did say that head is still loose so Rosie may well keep somersaulting :dohh: I'd love to try a natural birth but I have so many things in my mind putting me off:blush: especially the fact that I'm most likely to go through labour again and end in section anyways!! :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> morning girls i have just been out with my mum, i had my hair cut yesterday so decided to go get some hair products, but spent a small fortune! lol
> Hope everyone is ok, pioxxie lovely cot, anouska great bump! i cant remember anything else oohps sorry girls :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Great to see you treating yourself - nevermind the small fortune you've spent :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> well I've reserved a dehumidifier for £15 on Argos website and ordered OH to pick it up tonight. going to get some of that mould and damp spray to wipe it all off and will wipe down the windows every day see if that helps!
> 
> That site was really helpful Mizze thank you! xxClick to expand...
> 
> I didn't read the site that Mizze posted but a recommendation for condensation on windows is *to cut a potato in half and wipe on the windows *- it's in my cleaning book - if I can find the book I'll give you exact instructions x
> 
> 
> 
> Xaviersmom said:
> 
> 
> [
> Had BBQ Chicken and bacon pizza for supper last night. I had it delivered and it was sooo yummy.
> 
> I got some cleaning done yesterday, but I think I did too much too fast.. I was up half the night with heart burn and contractions. Ugh.
> 
> Lunch with an old friend today and a busy evening tonight. I might try for a nap at somepoint.Click to expand...
> 
> yum your pizza sounds lovely! Enjoy your lunch and nap (if you manage to get one!!) I know everytime I say I'm having a nap I never do :dohh:Click to expand...

How bizarre!!! That did make me giggle!


----------



## mummyclo

Back! Cba to read back! :blush:
I just knew my wax lady was a lesbian :haha:
She confirmed it today! I wondered why she was so comfortable with my foof! :rofl:
Been out for lunch, shopping etc now im nackered!


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> Back! Cba to read back! :blush:
> I just knew my wax lady was a lesbian :haha:
> She confirmed it today! I wondered why she was so comfortable with my foof! :rofl:
> Been out for lunch, shopping etc now im nackered!

:saywhat: I'm not sure I'd feel comfortable with that!! I shaved in the bath last night and have pretty much got a hollywood cos I couldn't see what I was doing :dohh:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: It doesn't bother me!
Thought it was funny! :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

:coolio:


----------



## spencerbear

Pixxie said:


> Hope I've not missed anything but I'm not reading back to my last post on OHs iPhone, the computer is all the way over on the table you see :haha:
> 
> I'm officially dying, someone has been kind enough to give me their germs and now I feel awful. Plus we are out of paracetamol and the shop is so shit it doesn't sell them :saywhat: add heartburn and hormones to this mix and I wish i was dead :cry:
> 
> Hope everyone else is alright xxx

Hope your feeling better soon x



Kerrieann said:


> Hi girls, thought id quickly jump on to try and catch up lol and put a bump pic on! Cant believe im 34 weeks now, just 6 weeks left and just 3 weeks untill im full term!! Scary lol! Love the vid charlotte. Hope u all start to feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> Oh and excuse all Jakes toys, he decided to bing them into my room today :dohh:
> 
> View attachment 127678
> 
> 
> View attachment 127679
> 
> 
> View attachment 127680




Pixxie said:


> Here's my 32 week bump, I'm huge all of a sudden! :haha:
> 
> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02153.jpg
> 
> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02154.jpg
> 
> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02155.jpg
> 
> The lower stretch mark is slightly worrying, it doesn't look like it can take much more stretching!
> 
> Here's the 30 week pic to compare
> 
> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02137.jpg
> 
> I don't know when I started doing fortnightly pics instead of weekly :haha: lazy pregnant lady syndrome xxx

Nice bumps x



sammiwry said:


> Consultants appointment went well, my back will not be problem and she's given the go ahead for a home birth :-D got to have a quick glance at him, he's head down and she can't see him turning back breech but if he does they will try turning him back.
> Got an estimated birth weight of over 8 and 1/2 pound :-s

Congrats on getting your home birth x



sammiwry said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Yea i suppose it would be a tad embarrasing!
> Does she not like the vets then?
> 
> It's only the third time she's been, first 2 visits where her jabs and then today was nail clipping as her front nails won't seem to wear down when walked on concrete and I'm fed up of getting silly little scratches from her. Silly dog.Click to expand...

Ive got to my puppys done soon, cause he scratches your arm everytime he wants a fuss



Mizze said:


> Morning all - just running in and out to catch up. I have loads of work to do today. Slept *Very* badly last night- I could NOT get comfortable whatever position I was in and I think I disturbed DH! Got an awkward situation coming up at work this morning too - a girl is leaving who loathes our boss - unfairly in the rest of our opinion - and he has to do the presentation - it will be excruciating as she isnt the type to turn down the opportunity to make life embarrasing for him and us all. I am toying with the idea of being absent for a few minutes....
> 
> 
> 
> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> I should just give up on sleeping. If the baby isn't having a party, my hips are hurting do bad that I can't lay down anyways.* I hate how everyone tells you that sleep deprivation now is to get you prepared for when the baby comes. I need sleep now*. Ugggh.
> 
> Me too!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I'm seriously constipated tonight, I can feel lots of poop backed up and got tummy ache but just cannot get it out. My poops are like rabbit droppings now really small! TMI lol!
> I left work at 4.45pm - my boss wasnt in and I've had a busy day so thought sod it I'm off!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ness - Im a long time sufferer (which is why I was so wary of the iron tablets) - Butterfly is right change position on the loo itself but stock up on prune juice (Tesco way better than Sainsbury's) and drink a glass morning and night. I dont think you can have fig rolls can you - but maybe something else with figs in it? Its a horrible feeling being so bunged up I know :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> If any one if a fan of fish pie i recomend the healthy version one from the co-op, its bloody gorgous and it actualy has bits of fish in.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh Ive had that - their healthy options cottage pie is pretty good too.
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling really annoyed with family tonight.
> 
> My auntie and two cousins are coming over from Oz - I've only seen my cousins twice in my whole life and while I'm really hoping to see them they've now said they have flights booked for 27 November and going back 27 December - basically for the last couple of weeks of my pregnancy and or the first couple of weeks of my babys life
> 
> dont think they're bothered too much about seeing me mainly the baby but obviously she might not be here when or if I get to see them and I might not want to have a load of visitors in my tiny house a week after giving birth especially if I do have a caesarean or something.
> 
> My mum thinks I'm being silly but I dont really want to travel 45 minutes to my grans to go see them if she hasnt arrived as I could go in to labour at any time apparently I'm being silly and would have plenty of time to get home and dash to the hospital but I dont want to venture far from the house let alone travel to another city if she hasnt arrived.
> 
> Am I being unreasonable? I've said if they can get up here thats fine but I'm not going far from home xxClick to expand...
> 
> Not unreasonable at all - You barely know these people - harsh though that may sound if they cant come to you, expecting you to go to them is a bit unreasonable of your Mum in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Morning! Hope everyone is ok?
> *I actually managed to sleep pretty well last night, so I actually feel good for once*! Just doing some ironing stuff before my wax at 11 :happydance:
> Can't wait to be hair free :)
> I really think I'm nesting now, all I can think about is cleaning tidying and decorating :haha:
> Might get some nice baskets today too for lo's room :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yey!!! Im glad you feel okay for once honey!
> 
> 
> 
> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> Sorry all, ive been so tired that ive not been coming online much. Got a bit of catching up to do today.
> 
> In the meantime here is my 31 week pic and also a pic of some of my cloth nappiesClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh what nappies are those hon? Great looking bump too!
> 
> Right must dash - only 7 days left in work which is great but SOOOOO much to do!
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

The coloured ones are bitti d'lish, the does my bum look nig in this, is from wee notions. sunshine im not sure as win in a charity auction, the cream is a ellas house. Most are pockets or AIO, they feel lovely. I also have some more wee notions, itti's and bum genius to come yet.



lozzy21 said:


> I maybe shouldent have walked that for lastnight, was in agony all night. I now need to get ready, going out for lunch with the girls.

Hope you manage to rest a bit today.



WILSMUM said:


> finally got round to doing this weeks bump pic!!!

Nice bump x

Went to mw this morning, everything is ok, baby is head down and starting to drop into place, but baby is back to back atm, which is why im in pain with it some much :cry::cry: I was so bad the other night babies dad called upstairs and asked if we were haunted :haha: So imade him sit and rub my back for a while hehe


----------



## mummyclo

LOL Wtf was that Siobhan?


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> LOL Wtf was that Siobhan?

 god knows!! :headspin:


----------



## hopefully2

Loving the lesbian waxing girls....... gave me a right laugh!!

Ok more motivation....

4: I am inching so close to that cold glass of pink champagne ive drooled on my pillow at night thinking about!

5: Christmas is going to be made a million times better than before by snuggling that fantastic newborn in pj's watching lovely fuzzy chrimbo films


----------



## - Butterfly -

hopefully2 said:


> Loving the lesbian waxing girls....... gave me a right laugh!!
> 
> Ok more motivation....
> 
> 4: I am inching so close to that cold glass of pink champagne ive drooled on my pillow at night thinking about!
> 
> 5: Christmas is going to be made a million times better than before by snuggling that fantastic newborn in pj's watching lovely fuzzy chrimbo films

LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!!! Gotta get myself some pink champers in!!! Loving no 5 also - soooo much to look forward too :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

Spencerbear tell me abou it with the scratches! I woke yesterday before she had them done to find a few random scratches up my arm!


----------



## spencerbear

sammiwry said:


> Spencerbear tell me abou it with the scratches! I woke yesterday before she had them done to find a few random scratches up my arm!

I love him to pieces but he really hurts sometimes.....


----------



## Nessicle

I'll try the potato tip thank you! 

I think she was referring to her cloth nappies :haha:


----------



## Xaviersmom

I like #5 as well. By Christmas, most of us should have gone and will be able to really enjoy the holiday. I am also looking forward to a nice glss of red wine with Christmas dinner!


DH had a big presentation this morning that he was up ALL night working on :( I got crap for sleep thanks to my contractions and heartburn.. When I complained about it, he was properly sympathetic, but I couldn't help feeling like a pain in the butt... Poor guy got maybe an hour sleep all night because of his work. He works so hard so I don't have to and can tend to pregnancy/baby. I sometimes feel guilty complaining.

His birthday is tomorrow.. I will have to make him something yummy....


----------



## Nessicle

so I just got a call from OH....

"you're a f*cking moron!" 
"what?" 
"you've bought a f*cking filter for a dehumidifier not an actual dehumidifier!" 

Oh sorry for trying to do something about the mouldy air our baby will be breathing in if we dont sort it! 

He's sat in the Argos car park and refuses to take it back in because he doesnt want to look like an idiot - who gives a f*ck what someone you dont know thinks?! I said just go in and tell them you didnt realise you'd ordered the wrong thing and could you return it? He refuses to so would rather take a trip there out of his way on Saturday. Idiot. 

He's had months and months to sort this out but I end up doing it all and pushing him to do DIY - not my fault he bought a shitty tiny house for way way over what it's worth before he met me! Tell you something I wouldnt have ploughed my money in it! There's sooo much wrong with it structurally and cosmetically and we're stuck there for at least 3 years until the market improves!


----------



## mummyclo

Aww Ness what a cock!
Not your fault :(
:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks hun :flower: 

he's really pissed me off - the image on the argos website showed an actual dehumidifier - I naturally picked the cheapest one (thinking that was it) and thats that all the reviews were talking about the actual dehumidifier not a bloody filter!


----------



## mummyclo

Thats rubbish!
I probably would have done the same, especially with my baby brain! :haha:
:blush:


----------



## Nessicle

Honestly Chloe he will just not go and ask for help anywhere or take something back for fear of looking a bit silly. I said to blame it on me but no he'd rather trek up there another day. 

Thing is I've been pestering him about DIY jobs for months now and as usual I'm the one having to sort stuff while he sits and plays on his Playstation its infuriating!!


----------



## mummyclo

Thats awful!
Does he realise your having a baby? Sounds like he needs to grow up a bit to me :growlmad:


----------



## Nessicle

It's only now after pushing him that he's started to do stuff and he actually enjoys nesting when he gets in to it! 

I dont think he does realise I'm having a baby no, Chloe, I've literally sorted everything out he's had no input in to the nursery or her clothes or anything. 

I think he will grow up overnight when Ava is here he'll realise that there is this little person who is completely dependant on him and that includes dependant on him to provide a nice warm environment to live in! 

I hate to moan about him and I love him so much but seriuosly gets my goat!


----------



## mummyclo

He will have a big shock i think when she is here :haha:
Men can just be annoying hun :hugs:
I would not cope if i couldn't come on here and rant to you girls, your like my best friends :blush:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww Ness - how frustrating for you :hugs:

My DH doesn't like having to change stuff either but he's getting better. He's become really quite assertive since me getting pregnant this time :thumbup: My DH is 36 though!!


----------



## mummyclo

- Butterfly - said:


> Aww Ness - how frustrating for you :hugs:
> 
> My DH doesn't like having to change stuff either but he's getting better. He's become really quite assertive since me getting pregnant this time :thumbup: My DH is 36 though!!

:rofl: SO is mine! He's still a big kid tho! :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

All men are kids hey!! especially when they don't get what they want or if things go wrong :brat: :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

lol thanks girls my OH is 29 so hardly a spring chicken :haha: 

he's become a little more assertive I mean he actually went to B&Q the other day and bought tile grout without me being there to supervise :shock: usually I have to locate everything for him and trail him round like a little lost boy ha ha. 

Aww chloe I know what you mean I'd be the same if i couldnt come on here and vent! xx


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> lol thanks girls my OH is 29 so hardly a spring chicken :haha:
> 
> he's become a little more assertive I mean *he actually went to B&Q the other day and bought tile grout without me being there to supervise  *usually I have to locate everything for him and trail him round like a little lost boy ha ha.
> 
> Aww chloe I know what you mean I'd be the same if i couldnt come on here and vent! xx

:rofl:

Dear me. Though ness if DH called me what your OH called you id have told him where to shove the filter! Muppet, why on earth would any sane person want to make a big deal of taking something like that back - as if the staff gave a shit anyway!!

In his defence although DH has the capacity to drive me crazy he is good that this sort of thing - mind you a builder who has trouble taking stuff back would be out of business in about 5 minutes - ive not come across a builders merchant yet who can properly sort out an order and get it delivered to the right place at the right time - frustrating isnt the word.

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Garrrrrgggghhhhh!

STUPID FRIGGIN HEART BURN!!!! :sick: :growlmad:

Mizze


----------



## mummyclo

Awwwww Mizze :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Im not sure I want any dinner. DH is talking about getting pizza delivered and normally id be bouncing around with joy but all I can think is that its lots of wheat based stuff again and that it might make the acid worse. :( 

Mizze


----------



## - Butterfly -

aww Mizze. So sorry for you hun. 

Thankfully for me milk currently keeps my heartburn at bay. xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh DH and I were naughty and had KFC for dinner :) We felt like indulging a little seeing it's weekend LOL !!
31 weeks tomorrow Mizze for us :happydance: !!!
Tomorrow I am meeting with a few ladies for tea who are all due around the same time as us on ... all dubai december dreamers LOL :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Oh oh oh I've just noticed I've moved up a box OMG OMG one box left for me :yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## wishingforbub

Woohoo Butterfly :happydance: !!!


----------



## mrsbling

OMG I have jsut realised that my ticker says 36 days to go !!!!! ....... not long for us all now :)


I am really feeling too tired to cook now, so had fish & chips for tea :) now I am going to do my online shopping at sainsburys and see if they have any nice micro meals to save me cooking over the next few weeks :thumbup:


----------



## mrsbling

- Butterfly - said:


> Oh oh oh I've just noticed I've moved up a box OMG OMG one box left for me :yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::dance:

Woohoo :wohoo: not long now ,,,, when do we move up to the final box?


----------



## Pixxie

Weyhey butterfly! :happydance: 

When DO we move up to the final box? I think I'll actually crap my pants when I do :haha: 

My SIL has started having contractions! :dance: how exciting, I can't wait to meet my new nephew and get in some baby practice :shock: xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Evening girlies :)

Awwww Ness you poor thing, OH's can be such pains in the butts sometimes :haha: I know mine does my head in sometimes. Love him crazy much though :)

50 days to go!!!!!!!! Argh OMG I'm crapping my pants and we actually still have SO much left to do and buy and can't afford anything else for at least another 2wks :(

Had a lovely day with my friends and their kiddies, then I did loads of cleaning and kind of overdid it but the plumber is coming tomorrow at 9am so can't have him seeing my house look like a crap hole lol.

Loving the lesbo waxer chloe ;) kinky! :rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

Evening girls, how is every one?

I had a great time at dinner, was nice to catch up with the girls.

Ness, i know how you feel, Dont think the penny has quite dropped that we are going to have a baby and that i physicaly cant do as much, he needs a rocket up the arse just to wash the dished


----------



## ducky1502

I still do every single bit of housework. Hes actually never hoovered or done the dishes since we have lived here lol.


----------



## lozzy21

Couldent be doing with that lol His mum used to do everything for him, he couldent even cook burger and chips, i had to show him how at the age of 20


----------



## Pixxie

Ducky my OH is the same! We only have this arrangement though because I don't work xx


----------



## mrsbling

OMG I wore a dress to work today, and looked like the size of the world :rofl:

I really should have took a picture......it would definitely had you all laughing!!!! y staff think it highly amusing :haha:

Anyone else getting really bad hip pain in the night, regardless of which side you lie on? I am having to have 2 hot water bottles (one each side) to try and sleep for even a few hours at night!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsbling

lozzy21 said:


> Couldent be doing with that lol His mum used to do everything for him, he couldent even cook burger and chips, i had to show him how at the age of 20

Lol - you have done well there - my DH is 38 and still couldnt cook a burger!!!
His idea of him cooking involves a phone (or internet) and a takeaway menu lol x

Although once a week he now does the dusting, vacuums the stairs, loading/unloading the washing machine, and sorting out the dishwasher - so theres definite progress.......... maybe I should only buy micro meals then it should be easy :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

OH can cook if all it needs is putting in the oven, he is getting better. Hes still crap on the housework front, I left the house at 11, he dident need to leave untill 12.30 and hes done nothing, not even washed the pots.


----------



## mrsbling

lozzy21 said:


> OH can cook if all it needs is putting in the oven, he is getting better. Hes still crap on the housework front, I left the house at 11, he dident need to leave untill 12.30 and hes done nothing, not even washed the pots.

I bought a Drywipe board and put it inside the cupboard door in the kitchen, so that I can write all of the chores that DH needs to do after golf on a saturday................ if he doesnt do them, then he's not allowed to go to golf on Sunday morning lol ..... it generally works very well :thumbup: and it means that I dont have to nag him - he just goes to the cupboard to see what he has to do (and he knows if he doesnt do them I will - and that upsets him more!!!!)

Sometimes he leaves things, but he knows which ones will really bug me if they are not done ;)


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Garrrrrgggghhhhh!
> 
> STUPID FRIGGIN HEART BURN!!!! :sick: :growlmad:
> 
> Mizze


Oh no...Not another one :nope: I hope you find something to bring you relief :hugs:

I started my new medication yesterday & last night I was feeling hopefull, as felt a little relief in the evening, but not convinced i'd be Ok for the nite....
But.........











:yipee:I slept until 4am!!!..:wohoo:..When I needed the loo :headspin:


----------



## sammiwry

Right the deicer is in the car and I have some gloves still going to freeze in the morning but hopefully it won't take so long to deice!


----------



## mrsbling

sammiwry said:


> Right the deicer is in the car and I have some gloves still going to freeze in the morning but hopefully it won't take so long to deice!

Ooh get your scarf out too, its supposed to get worse.

We have been lucky so far, and car hasnt been frozen yet - but DH got me some de-icer at the weekend just in case....... but I am still feeling really hot, so I was out in the cold at 7.30 this morning in a short sleeved dress and a cardigan lol ...... I must have looked like a right nutter!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

sammiwry said:


> Right the deicer is in the car and I have some gloves still going to freeze in the morning but hopefully it won't take so long to deice!

I was told that you shouldn't leave de-icer in the car cause it doesn't work as well if it gets cold!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo never heard that before! Well I'm not running out to get it now I'm ready for bed lol! As for scarf need to find it at my mums but gloves I know I don't have there


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pixxie said:


> Weyhey butterfly! :happydance:
> 
> When DO we move up to the final box? I think I'll actually crap my pants when I do :haha:
> 
> My SIL has started having contractions! :dance: how exciting, I can't wait to meet my new nephew and get in some baby practice :shock: xxx

:rofl: oh exciting for your SIL :thumbup:



KellyC75 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Garrrrrgggghhhhh!
> 
> STUPID FRIGGIN HEART BURN!!!! :sick: :growlmad:
> 
> Mizze
> 
> Oh no...Not another one :nope: I hope you find something to bring you relief :hugs:
> 
> I started my new medication yesterday & last night I was feeling hopefull, as felt a little relief in the evening, but not convinced i'd be Ok for the nite....
> But.........
> 
> 
> 
> :yipee:I slept until 4am!!!..:wohoo:..When I needed the loo :headspin:Click to expand...

 yay for sleeping until 4am :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks Butterfly :kiss:

Glad to read your appointment went well :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

Dont think it matters if the de-icer is cold because ita a chemical that melts the ice not heat


----------



## calliebaby

Just wanted to say a quick :hi:

Looks like my sister is going to buy me a pregnancy boudoir photo shoot for an early Christmas gift. Now I just need to find a couple of outfits that I look decent in. This may be a challenge. :haha: Plus, the photo shoot is only 2.5 weeks before my due date.

Boo to the heartburn. I can completely sympathize there. Also, boo to hip pain. I am constantly turning trying to get comfortable. Nothing works anymore.

Sorry Ness about your OH. I would be seriously pissed if my hubby said that to me.

Great bump pics!!!!

I am sure I am missing something, but I am really tired as I just got back from the gym. Now to clean. My work never ends.

Love to all of you. :hugs:


Oh, and 33 weeks for me today!!!:happydance:


----------



## cho

wooo 33 weeks today, where is time going? kelly glad you had a better sleep the other night, hope last night was good too! 
I have been having awful heartburn at night too but luckily a rennie still suppresess it.
I get the acid come up and its like bile horid!
Last night i was up all night bloody weeing drove me insane, i will not be drinking after 7 tonight. Oh and i have been having hot water blottles too, working wonders on backache :thumbsup:


----------



## mummyclo

Morning girls :flower:
Must be a sign of getting old when you just get cards for your birthday :(
Oh well o shall try and have a nice day x
Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## mummyclo

Morning girls :flower:
Must be a sign of getting old when you just get cards for your birthday :(
Oh well o shall try and have a nice day x
Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Mizze

31 weeks for me and Wishing today!! :cloud9:

Happy 32 weeks to Ness, Lozzy and I know there are two more but I cant remember who! :blush:



- Butterfly - said:


> Oh oh oh I've just noticed I've moved up a box OMG OMG one box left for me :yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::dance:

Yay!! I always know Im close to something happeneing when it happens to you first Butterfly! :)



lozzy21 said:


> Couldent be doing with that lol His mum used to do everything for him, he couldent even cook burger and chips, i had to show him how at the age of 20

Then you were doing well, I have friends with husbands in their 40's who still havent grasped the basics of housework and cooking. In nearly all cases its because their mother's did it all for them even AFTER THEY HAD MOVED OUT!! DH, thank god is pretty good - lived on his own for years and in different parts of the country/world so had to learn to be self sufficient. He isnt great at cooking but does a meal chilli! I love cooking generally so that works out well. He is a bit of a clean freak so will happily clean (he likes it - weirdo!:wacko:) but still needs reminding about things like ovens/skirting boards/tops of cupboards. 



KellyC75 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Garrrrrgggghhhhh!
> 
> STUPID FRIGGIN HEART BURN!!!! :sick: :growlmad:
> 
> Mizze
> 
> 
> Oh no...Not another one :nope: I hope you find something to bring you relief :hugs:
> 
> I started my new medication yesterday & last night I was feeling hopefull, as felt a little relief in the evening, but not convinced i'd be Ok for the nite....
> But.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yipee:I slept until 4am!!!..:wohoo:..When I needed the loo :headspin:Click to expand...

:yipee: Congrats honey that is great! 

Yesterday was the worst -ended up with veggie soup for tea because I was too scared to try anything else and felt sick from all the medicine. If it keeps on being bad I will see m/w or Dr next week and get it upped. 
Butterfly I cut down on the milk because of the iron deficiency (calcium is a blocker) but think I will have to re-visit that and just make sure I drink it at a different time of day to the tablets. 



calliebaby said:


> Oh, and 33 weeks for me today!!!:happydance:

Hurrah! 



c.holdway said:


> wooo 33 weeks today, where is time going? kelly glad you had a better sleep the other night, hope last night was good too!
> I have been having awful heartburn at night too but luckily a rennie still suppresess it.
> I get the acid come up and its like bile horid!
> Last night i was up all night bloody weeing drove me insane, i will not be drinking after 7 tonight. Oh and i have been having hot water blottles too, working wonders on backache :thumbsup:

Charlotte, congrats on 33 weeks. 

If I stop drinking in the evening I get dehydrated when I sleep and my lip splits overnight- not a pregnancy thing that happens every year when I get a cold! :nope:



mummyclo said:


> Morning girls :flower:
> Must be a sign of getting old when you just get cards for your birthday :(
> Oh well o shall try and have a nice day x
> Hope everyone is ok x

Aw Hun - have some :cake: and :hug: some cyber :wine:

Happy Birthday! :kiss::kiss:


----------



## ducky1502

Is it ur happy bday today chloe?! HAPPY BIRTHDAY if it is :D :happydance:

33wks today charlotte :happydance: wahoo!!!! Time is FLYING by now. 

Got up extra early this morning for the plumber to get a phone call saying he is running late... grrrrrrrrrrr! Could have done with that extra sleep.


----------



## mummyclo

It certainly is :)
Thanks x


----------



## xkirstyx

happy birthday chloe xxxxxxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

:happydance: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHLOE!!* :happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

lozzy21 said:


> Dont think it matters if the de-icer is cold because ita a chemical that melts the ice not heat

I think its somethign to do with the chemical works better at room temperature or something! It was a car/mechanic guy that told me about it years ago - I can remember him saying to keep the de-icer in the house but can't remember his exact reasoning as to why!!!

Oh and my DH is working in Annan today!!!!


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHOLE!​*


Well it is my last day at work today!!! Yay!! Really can't wait to get it out of the way and be able to just chill out and relax from tomorrow!!! The morning school run is getting harder and harder!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Looking for a little blood pressure advice please :)

I have always had quite low blood pressure and throughout my pregnancy it's been 90/60, 100/58, 100/60 kinda thing but at 30+5 it read 110/70 and wednesday it was 130/72.... now I know 130/72 isn't actually 'high' but surely this is a big increase compared to my early 90/60 kind of readings......


----------



## mummyclo

MIne has gone up, i think it drops in the midddle of pregnancy, then gradually goes up :)
I think unless its like 140/90 they dont worry :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Dont think it matters if the de-icer is cold because ita a chemical that melts the ice not heat
> 
> I think its somethign to do with the chemical works better at room temperature or something! It* was a car/mechanic guy that told me about it years ago - I can remember him saying to keep the de-icer in the house but can't remember his exact reasoning as to why!!!*
> 
> Oh and my DH is working in Annan today!!!!Click to expand...

1 reason for keeping it in the house that I was always told was that if your car door was frozen then you couldnt get into the car to get to the deicer - the same goes for the scraper! :)


Ducky - who did your BP - was it the mw? If she wasnt worried then I dont think you need be. 

1 week in work after this! :happydance:

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

My only worry is that a big increase for a normal person is easily noticed because they go by certain numbers but because mine was a lot lower than average anyway I don't want mine to shoot up but be ignored because it's not in the 'high' category... if you get me :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

I get you Ducky :)
But unless your bp is in the "normal" high category you are not at risk of preaclamsia.
But if you have headaches, swelling etc. i would mention it to mw :hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

Tar very much :)


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Evening girls, how is every one?
> 
> I had a great time at dinner, was nice to catch up with the girls.
> 
> Ness, i know how you feel, Dont think the penny has quite dropped that we are going to have a baby and that i physicaly cant do as much, he needs a rocket up the arse just to wash the dished

Glad you had a good time at dinner Lozzy! Hoping I will be able to do the same once I become a lady of leisure :haha: 2 weeks and 6 days (including the weekends so technically only 14 days left at work!)

My OH isnt quite that bad he does cook most nights (mainly cos I barely eat anything now so he wouldnt eat otherwise ha ha) and he hoovers every other day and changes the bed and unblocks the toilet - friggin toilet is a right pain!! Always blocking and I had an almighty poo this morning :haha: 



ducky1502 said:


> I still do every single bit of housework. Hes actually never hoovered or done the dishes since we have lived here lol.




lozzy21 said:


> Couldent be doing with that lol His mum used to do everything for him, he couldent even cook burger and chips, i had to show him how at the age of 20

In the summer OH's mum and dad came over and noticed OH's shirt was a bit creased - his mum said "when Mark lived with me his clothes were always ironed"......OH was like "yeah but Ness works full time mum" lol I was like if he doesnt iron my clothes why should I iron his! 



mrsbling said:


> I bought a Drywipe board and put it inside the cupboard door in the kitchen, so that I can write all of the chores that DH needs to do after golf on a saturday................ if he doesnt do them, then he's not allowed to go to golf on Sunday morning lol ..... it generally works very well :thumbup: and it means that I dont have to nag him - he just goes to the cupboard to see what he has to do (and he knows if he doesnt do them I will - and that upsets him more!!!!)
> 
> Sometimes he leaves things, but he knows which ones will really bug me if they are not done ;)

:rofl: think I should do that for my OH when he plays golf! 



calliebaby said:


> Just wanted to say a quick :hi:
> 
> Looks like my sister is going to buy me a pregnancy boudoir photo shoot for an early Christmas gift. Now I just need to find a couple of outfits that I look decent in. This may be a challenge. :haha: Plus, the photo shoot is only 2.5 weeks before my due date.
> 
> Boo to the heartburn. I can completely sympathize there. Also, boo to hip pain. I am constantly turning trying to get comfortable. Nothing works anymore.
> 
> Sorry Ness about your OH. I would be seriously pissed if my hubby said that to me.
> 
> Great bump pics!!!!
> 
> I am sure I am missing something, but I am really tired as I just got back from the gym. Now to clean. My work never ends.
> 
> Love to all of you. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Oh, and 33 weeks for me today!!!:happydance:

thank you Callie!! and happy 33 weeks for yesterday!! Photoshoot sounds ace!! 



mummyclo said:


> Morning girls :flower:
> Must be a sign of getting old when you just get cards for your birthday :(
> Oh well o shall try and have a nice day x
> Hope everyone is ok x

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHLOE!!*

:cake:



ducky1502 said:


> Looking for a little blood pressure advice please :)
> 
> I have always had quite low blood pressure and throughout my pregnancy it's been 90/60, 100/58, 100/60 kinda thing but at 30+5 it read 110/70 and wednesday it was 130/72.... now I know 130/72 isn't actually 'high' but surely this is a big increase compared to my early 90/60 kind of readings......

Not too sure about the bp but I have mw on Tuesday so will be interesting to see if mine as risen cos mines been on the low side all the way through as I naturally have low blood pressure. I have been feeling warmer lately too so wonder if my bp has raised a little 

x


----------



## Nessicle

I just tried to fill out the NHS birth plan online and it's rubbish! Prints ridiculously!! 

I came across this one and it has a "Preparing for Baby" checklist too 

https://www.hippbabyclub.co.uk/dhs_birthplan.php


----------



## Nessicle

I had a shocking nights sleep last night :( went to bed really tired about 10.30pm and was up about 4 times for the toilet, then about 4am Ava decided to wedge her head under my rib and I can't lay on either side for too long so I turned on to my right and she was headbutting my ribs, stretching out, kicking - she put up a right fuss lol so I ended up turning back on my left but it was painful :( so not slept since then and was up at 6.30am work is gonna be a killer today TFI Friday!!! 

32 weeks :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

Ness my MIL used to try to say things like that, she even got in a huff once because i make him drink diet pop and dont let him eat 3 packets of crisps a day. Hes dropped 2 trouser sizes since he moved in with me and is healthier for it and she still tryed to moan


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: 

wonder if we will be like that with our sons should we have any....


----------



## lozzy21

Hell no lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning ladies

Happy birthday Chloe

yay to everyone who has reached a milestone today x

Trying to keep up the PMA!!! Can anyone recommend a really lovely pink champers?

xx


----------



## sammiwry

Ducky can't help with blood pressure but mine has done the same thing!!

Happy birthday Chloe!

Well after preparing for an icy morning no frigging frost I got up earlier than normal for nothing!


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning girls! Managed to quickly pop on and catch up with about 20 pages :haha:

Happy Birthday Chloe!! And :yipee: for 33 weeks charlotte and zoe and to anyone else today :yipee:

Ducky i have this worry at the mo aswell, my bp is always 110/60 and has never changed and when it got done on tues it was 136/72 but she didnt mention i thing and i know thats not high but high for me!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Morning everyone!

And happy birthday Chloe!! xx

We really are in for a FREEZING winter this year it seems!! We are going to have to put about 5 layers on our babies to bring them home from hospital!! I just really hope it doesn't snow...


----------



## Pixxie

Happy birthday Chloe! 

Shouldn't hang about on here really, need to walk into town and I've already been stuck on the computer for 2 hours :dohh: 

Hope everyone is ok :flower: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

I hope i don't get snowed in! :(


----------



## Pixxie

I loved the snow last winter but I imagine it would be a pain in the arse with a pram! :haha: xxx


----------



## Nessicle

oooh I can't stand the snow! Its so disruptive and inconvenient! I dont mind when it's all fluffy and white but when it turns to slippy sludge it's horrid! 

I've been cleaning my desk and cupboard out at work today :happydance: it's amazing how much shite you gather over 6 years ha ha!


----------



## Nut_Shake

OMG imagine being snowed in! Home births all round then!! Lol!!


----------



## mummyclo

Either that or helicopters and tractors to take us to hospital!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Happy birthday Chloe :flower:
Nat , lovely new avatar pic hun!
And 31 weeks for me today !! :happydance: yay !


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: home c-sec Nat x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Nut_Shake said:


> OMG imagine being snowed in! Home births all round then!! Lol!!

I was Thinkin the opposite! "oh shit what if a midwife can't get to the house" lol 
I like snow because hubby gets to stay home n I like cozy family time but this year I'd rather it waited til I've had piplin lol


----------



## lozzy21

nikki-lou25 said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> OMG imagine being snowed in! Home births all round then!! Lol!!
> 
> I was Thinkin the opposite! "oh shit what if a midwife can't get to the house" lol
> I like snow because hubby gets to stay home n I like cozy family time but this year I'd rather it waited til I've had piplin lolClick to expand...

I was thinking that lol


----------



## Nessicle

we got snow real bad this winter but it was from around february time. I dont think we'll get it really til about January at least xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Big heating bills this winter then !!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha my Oh is shitting himself about putting the heating on he will only let me if it's absolutely necessary!


----------



## lozzy21

Iv only just put the heating on and it only goes on for a few hours to take the chill of the place.

Ness tell him the later he leaves it the higher your bill is going to be because its going to take longer to heat the house because the walls will have lost there heat and there the thing that realy affects how walm your house is.


----------



## Pixxie

My OH was like that with the heating too until I showed him that leaving it on low constantly and keeping the house at about 20 degrees used much less gas than leaving it off until you can see your breath and then blasting it on for half an hour :haha: I also turned off the radiators in the hall and spare bedrooms and have managed to get our gas costs down to £6 a week :smug: 

As you may have noticed I still haven't managed to get out of the house :dohh: xxx


----------



## Xaviersmom

Happy Birthday Chloe!!




Nut_Shake said:


> OMG imagine being snowed in! Home births all round then!! Lol!!

I would make the ambulance come get me :) LAST thing I want is to try homebirth with just DH in the house.

When DH and I got together, his mum was still doing his laundry. She would go to his apartment and pick it up and bring his clean stuff! I put an end to that quickly.


----------



## Nessicle

:haha: pixxie stay indoors its nice and warm!

Yeah I told him last night that because of the condensation we have in our room its better to leave the heating on a lower temperature for a longer time rather than blast the heating on at a higher temp for less time. My dad came round to finish off the bathroom lino today and he reckons the condensation is from the guttering - he said before we start looking in to specialist paints and expensive treatments to check that out because with it being an old house the plaster and walls will just absorb the water and it'll seep through causing condensation - given its only our room affected I think that might be it. 

So told OH to get some ladders from his builder mate to look over the weekend could simply just need clearing out of the grit, leaves and moss that gathers in the guttering! 

We also put a bowl of salt on the windowledge and it really helped absort the condensation from there and I wiped down the windows of any little bit that remained. Must cheaper than a dehumidifier lol! 

I just tried to find another episode of Special Deliveries but it's finished now boo there were only 5 episodes!


----------



## nikki-lou25

:haha: I just went to put todays bump pic on facebook, but realised you can see my nips through my tshirt :blush: I'll retake it LOL! 

Pixxie - great that you got ur gas down to £6 a week. I've been stickin the heating on for a few hours at a time so I dont know if that burns a lot of gas. I love putting the fire on when the nights draw in but that costs a bomb lol!


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got an electric fire so i put the heating on and just the light on the fire so i still get the affect. Realy should go get dressed, need to go into town but cant be botherd.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pixxie said:


> My OH was like that with the heating too until I showed him that leaving it on low constantly and keeping the house at about 20 degrees used much less gas than leaving it off until you can see your breath and then blasting it on for half an hour :haha: I also turned off the radiators in the hall and spare bedrooms and have managed to get our gas costs down to £6 a week :smug:
> 
> As you may have noticed I still haven't managed to get out of the house :dohh: xxx

 I'm still sat here in dressing gown :blush:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Either that or helicopters and tractors to take us to hospital!!

Hmmm helicopter to hospital could well work lol!

I've had good news at work I finish next sat!!


----------



## lozzy21

Im still in my dressing gown too


----------



## cho

about the bp mine was 110/68,100/60,100/60,80/60 and then at 30+5 it was 116/66 so mine has gone up to, so wouldnt worry, my mw said thats normal x


----------



## WILSMUM

Pixxie said:


> I loved the snow last winter but I imagine it would be a pain in the arse with a pram! :haha: xxx

Actually with an all terrain pushchair I find it easier - I'm a nightmare at staying on my feet when its a bit slippy so having the pushchair to hold me up is great!!!!



sammiwry said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Either that or helicopters and tractors to take us to hospital!!
> 
> Hmmm helicopter to hospital could well work lol!
> 
> I've had good news at work I finish next sat!!Click to expand...

Yay!!!!



Well had my last day at work and got suprised with gorgeous bunch of flowers which the deputy head (who also happens to be Wils teacher) presented to me in front of all the kids and everyone! Think I went a lovely shade of pillar box red!!!
And seeing as theres no school run of Wil at hime next week I fully plan on staying in my pjs all day unless I really have to get dressed and go out!!!


Oh and girls who's bp was higher than normal, did you have to rush or feel a bit stressed cause that can affect it! The last couple of times mines been lower and think thats because those appointments DH gave me a lift and I was really early so not only had I not exerted myself on the 15 min walk first but I'd also chilled out and relaxed listening to the radio in the waiting area!!!


----------



## Nessicle

yay Sammi for finishing work :happydance: 

Aw Anouska that sounds lovely glad you had a nice day! Cant fault the staying in pj's all day next week! 

I'm dying here - I'm soooooo tired I really need a nap :cry:


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm gonna have to get dressed occassionally! Got my consultant appointment at the hospital in Monday so guess I'd best get dressed for that and then I'm planning on going shopping on Wednesday, depending on the weather!!!


----------



## Pixxie

Does anyone else look up pictures and videos of babies born at how many weeks you are? :blush: I have a bit of an obsession with it. I think I'm trying to convince myself that there's actually a baby in there! :haha: xx


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> friggin toilet is a right pain!! Always blocking and I had an almighty poo this morning :haha:

Thank you for sharing......:winkwink:

:rofl: think I should do that for my OH when he plays golf!


Nut_Shake said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> And happy birthday Chloe!! xx
> 
> We really are in for a FREEZING winter this year it seems!! We are going to have to put about 5 layers on our babies to bring them home from hospital!! I just really hope it doesn't snow...

Great new pic Nat. I want a nice cold winter but perhaps if the snow laid off till February that would be better! 



Pixxie said:


> My OH was like that with the heating too until I showed him that leaving it on low constantly and keeping the house at about 20 degrees used much less gas than leaving it off until you can see your breath and then blasting it on for half an hour :haha: I also turned off the radiators in the hall and spare bedrooms and have managed to get our gas costs down to £6 a week :smug:
> 
> As you may have noticed I still haven't managed to get out of the house :dohh: xxx

I must remember to set our heating properly and yes it is much more economical to leave it on low and keep the house at a reasonable temp. 



sammiwry said:


> I've had good news at work I finish next sat!!

:thumbup::thumbup:

Back from HUGE lunch - burger and chips with all the trimmings - had to turn down the legendary Beef pie though after yesterday's pasty acid attack it just wasnt worth it! Feel so sleepy now - do not think I will be in work for much longer today! :)

Mizze


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm showered and dressed now!!

Beautiful flowers Anouska.

Glad you've got a leaving date from work Sammi x


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nessicle said:


> :rofl: home c-sec Nat x

Oh dear, thats a bit bloody scary!!!!! Not sure if i'd trust hubby with a knife!! :nope:


----------



## WILSMUM

just phoned the docs and got my latest set of blood results back and everything is all ok! No iron tablets for me!!! Yay!!! :dance:


----------



## Nut_Shake

WILSMUM said:


> just phoned the docs and got my latest set of blood results back and everything is all ok! No iron tablets for me!!! Yay!!! :dance:

Great news!! xx


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> just phoned the docs and got my latest set of blood results back and everything is all ok! No iron tablets for me!!! Yay!!! :dance:

Good for you - lovely lovely flowers by the way.

Mizze


----------



## Mizze

Right ladies I have shed loads of work to finish off next week
If you see me lurking or online during working hours apart from 12-1pm *throw me out!*
Im relying on you! Im pants at not lurking and I need to focus on my job totally to finish all the things that have popped out of the wood work in the last few weeks and things ive been meaning to deal with and have never gotten around to before. :blush: 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Mizze said:


> Right ladies I have shed loads of work to finish off next week
> If you see me lurking or online during working hours apart from 12-1pm *throw me out!*
> Im relying on you! Im pants at not lurking and I need to focus on my job totally to finish all the things that have popped out of the wood work in the last few weeks and things ive been meaning to deal with and have never gotten around to before. :blush:
> 
> Mizze xx

Will do! No misbehaving please, go get your work done! :growlmad:


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha Mizze you know I like to share stuff :rofl: thought since I'd been constipated all week I'd share that I had a massive poo :haha: 

I've had enough I'm so stuffed up feel like I have a cold coming on, I'm desperate to get out of this shit hole and get home, so exhausted!


----------



## sammiwry

Roll on 2pm next Saturday! A week earlier than expected too!! Oo I can't wait! Going to find work so much hard work next week though!


----------



## Nessicle

Am soooo jealous Sammi I dont finish til 11 November! boooo!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Aww sorry ness :-( I thought I was finishing 6th nov


----------



## WILSMUM

Oooo and I think I may have got my SMP1 form sorted as well so I can get on and apply for Maternity Allowance!! The admin lass at work told me this afternoon that she'd spoken to the outsource company and they said they were sending the form out tonight to me directly! So should be here tomorrow, Monday at the latest!!! Finally! Its only taken 7 bloomin weeks!!


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> ha ha Mizze you know I like to share stuff :rofl: thought since I'd been constipated all week I'd share that I had a massive poo :haha:
> 
> I've had enough I'm so stuffed up feel like I have a cold coming on, I'm desperate to get out of this shit hole and get home, so exhausted!


Go home! Im home before anyone tells me off! :)

Just drunk two huge glasses of milk to try and stave off imminent heartbutn attack. 

Still so full from gorging on burger and chips earlier :sick: still I didnt have a massive reaction to it like I did to yesterday's lunch. 

So tired. Ive been on the verge of a cold for ages and its just starting to tip into a proper stuffed up feeling. Yuck.

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Morning girls :flower:
> Must be a sign of getting old when you just get cards for your birthday :(
> Oh well o shall try and have a nice day x
> Hope everyone is ok x


Happy Birthday...Hope you had a lovely day

& treated yourself.... :cake:


----------



## nikki-lou25

LMAO Ness!!! I love how you share everything! I had to skip past poo talk lastnight I'm afraid coz hubby was on his way home from the chippy! I'm glad you had a big poo tho LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:

WILSMUM - Gorgeous flowers! Yay for maternity leave :happydance: 

My pram arrived yesterday - well the main part, my carrycot & 2nd seat didnt arrive :( but will be here well before baby is due so I aint worried, I just get the excitement all over again when babies bits come in.


----------



## - Butterfly -

omg poo talk at dinner time!!! :rofl: I'm off byyyeeeeeeeeeeeeee xx


----------



## peaches31

hello ladies! i have not been on here much in the last couple of months. been VERY busy working 2 jobs to save up some money before i cant work anymore! 

i am a little worried! i went to the doctor yesterday and i told her i was feeling alot of pressure "down there". so she examined me and said "oh yeah! i feel a head"! so then she sent me for an ultrasound which showed the baby head down really low and my cervix only measured 1.9 cm! but im not dialated at all! my cervix is still closed. so i dont know what to think! she sent me home and said they will check again in 2 weeks to see if there is any change. i just hope i dont go into labor before then. its too early! hes only measuring 3lbs. 11oz. i want him to stay put and get a little bigger!:winkwink:


----------



## mrsbling

Evening lovely ladies :wave:

Well, I phoned my midwife today as I am still only getting about 3 hours sleep because of this Hip pain, and it hurts when I walk now too!!! She has referred me to a Physiotherapist, so will see what happens :)

Hoping for a few good nights sleep soon - she said to drink ovaltine before bed to help with the iron, and be in water as much as possible for the time being..... bit difficult when I still have another week at work though ;) x

Oooh and I have had my first cup of Raspberry leaf tea today and it was suprisingly nice - I generally hate fruit teas :thumbup:


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> Morning girls :flower:
> Must be a sign of getting old when you just get cards for your birthday :(
> Oh well o shall try and have a nice day x
> Hope everyone is ok x

Ooh Happy Birthday - hope you have had a great day :cake:



Nessicle said:


> I just tried to fill out the NHS birth plan online and it's rubbish! Prints ridiculously!!
> 
> I came across this one and it has a "Preparing for Baby" checklist too
> 
> https://www.hippbabyclub.co.uk/dhs_birthplan.php

I think I saw mine on the boots website, so I downloaded that as a base and made some amendments to it.



Nessicle said:


> ha ha my Oh is shitting himself about putting the heating on he will only let me if it's absolutely necessary!

Lol - my DH is the opposite at the moment and always wants me to have the heating on - but I am always hot!!!! Bet he will moan when the bills come in though, as our central heating is on a remote control, so you have to tell it what temperature you want it to be at - at a specific time, which means it could start warming up HOURS before you get home...... it was much easier in the last house when we could just turn it on at 5pm!!!!



Pixxie said:


> Does anyone else look up pictures and videos of babies born at how many weeks you are? :blush: I have a bit of an obsession with it. I think I'm trying to convince myself that there's actually a baby in there! :haha: xx

My DH does this every week :) 



WILSMUM said:


> just phoned the docs and got my latest set of blood results back and everything is all ok! No iron tablets for me!!! Yay!!! :dance:

Thats great news :)


----------



## lozzy21

Hiya, Iv got my first cup of RLT here and im scared to drink it :rofl:


----------



## Kerrieann

Evening ladies how ru all?
Lozzy ive still not got any rlt yet! Grrr< ru going to take epo aswell?

Can anyone help me with this please???
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/443867-blood-maybe-tmi.html


----------



## Kerrieann

Evening ladies how ru all?
Lozzy ive still not got any rlt yet! Grrr< ru going to take epo aswell?

Can anyone help me with this please????
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/443867-blood-maybe-tmi.html


----------



## lozzy21

I dunno if im going to take epo, its supposed to be better if its inserted like a pessary i think.

Maybe a silly question Kerri but when was the last time you went for a poo? There have been a few times iv wiped a few hours after a big poo, shit my self because i though i was bleeding but turns out iv just tore a bit when i had my poo.


----------



## Kerrieann

I went yesterday :shrug: and about an hour after the blood happened :shrug: i know what you mean tho< that happens ometimes to me but when i wipe my bum lol ifykwim?


----------



## lozzy21

Your OH might have just scratched your VJJ during rudys and youv opend the scratch again. I woudlent worry if it was only a little bit.


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks hun,will just see what happens and if any more then will call the midwife! Thanks for replying, cant believe 15 people viewed it and only 2 replies lol!


----------



## lozzy21

It shows how many guests have viewed aswell Kerri so not all of them will have been able to comment.

Well iv just had my first cup, wasent minging but wasent nice ether. Wonder if it actualy does some thing lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've been takin the capsules this week Lozzy - I darent taste it!! LOL! 

Kerri - Take it easy hun :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

It just tastes like a random herbal tea Nikki. 

All its done is given me the farts lol.


----------



## ducky1502

Im going to buy tge rlt tablets next week i think. Although i might chicken out lol such a wimp!!


----------



## Xaviersmom

Had my MW appointment today. She rechecked my cervix and nothing is going on so I have to take it easy and suck it up in regards to the contractions. She also said I am still measuring ahead by 2 weeks and maybe we ought to get another ultrasound. WOO HOO! I was planning on asking her for one when I was there, so this was happy news for me. She told me to take pepcid for my heartburn. I went out and got some and took it right off. So far so good. :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

:cry: Im realy uncomfy tonight, this baby has lodged its self under my ribs and wont move, im struggaling to get a deep breath. Realy dont hope i have another 8 weeks of this


----------



## Nessicle

nikki-lou25 said:


> LMAO Ness!!! I love how you share everything! I had to skip past poo talk lastnight I'm afraid coz hubby was on his way home from the chippy! I'm glad you had a big poo tho LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:

:rofl: yeah you dont wanna be reading about poo when you're about to have your tea ha ha !!



mrsbling said:


> Evening lovely ladies :wave:
> 
> Well, I phoned my midwife today as I am still only getting about 3 hours sleep because of this Hip pain, and it hurts when I walk now too!!! She has referred me to a Physiotherapist, so will see what happens :)
> 
> Hoping for a few good nights sleep soon - she said to drink ovaltine before bed to help with the iron, and be in water as much as possible for the time being..... bit difficult when I still have another week at work though ;) x
> 
> Oooh and I have had my first cup of Raspberry leaf tea today and it was suprisingly nice - I generally hate fruit teas :thumbup:

Oh glad you're getting a referral hun! 

I wish I could drink ovaltine but it's got wheat and gluten in ugh! I love it as well! 

I had my first cup of rlt today and I really enjoyed it actually! quite fruity!



lozzy21 said:


> :cry: Im realy uncomfy tonight, this baby has lodged its self under my ribs and wont move, im struggaling to get a deep breath. Realy dont hope i have another 8 weeks of this

Lozzy Ava did that to me on Wednesday night i couldnt breath it was so uncomfortable. A friend is a yoga instructor and told me to stand leaning with bum against a wall and lean your left arm over your head and stretch out your side and try to take a breath and repeat the other side - it opens up your lung space really helped me!


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls everyone ok? I've been up since 5.30 :( very tired! 

Just wondered - if you're measuring spot on for your weeks does that always mean the baby is growing normally? I've been having a bit of anxiety over my coeliac and whether Ava is growing properly, I mean she's measuring fine at my 20 week scan and my 4d scan and my fundal height is spot on....suppose I'm feeling guilt for eating gluten here and there....I had some ready brek this morning and there's a chance of gluten contamination from oats so they tell you to avoid them but some coeliacs can tolerate oats....

Then I think well druggies go on to have healthy babies and people who've had lots of MA through their pregnancy might not absorb much nutrients and their babies are fine...


----------



## cho

kerrie hope evrything is ok?
I would have rang my mw and see what she thought, hope thtas the last of it for you hun x


----------



## mummyclo

Yey kerrie your back! Missed you :hugs:
I would call the midwife if it happens again, but if it was only small bit she will probably say it's ok. :)
Hope everyone is ok, I had a nice birthday . No ring tho :(
Thinking of doing car boot tomorrow but I dunno where I'm gonna get a table and clothes hanger thing :shrug:
X


----------



## WILSMUM

Ness I'm sure all is fine but if yr worried raise yr concerns with yr MW at yr next appointment. And like you said there are people who drink, smoke and take drugs throughout their pregnancies and go on to have healthy babies.


Well I seem to have really bad trapped wind this morning my ribcage front and back is just soooo painful! And I really need to get a move on and at the very least get showered, dressed and pack a weeks worth of clothes in a bag for DS as his Dad is coming to pick him up at 11!


----------



## spencerbear

Weather is so miserable today, typical as my mum has come down for the weekend and wanted to see some sights lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning, well i rang the midwives and they told me to come in straight away to be seen! So i went in and had to have baby monitored and all the other checks, they said baby feels really big but im still measuring 34 so they were really confused but same happened with Jake and he was huge lol! They did an internal but couldnt see where the blood was coming from so they thought it might be that placenta separation thing and wanted me to stay in overnight but i didnt want to as in no pain and no more bleeding, and that separation thing is so rare! So all is fine here


----------



## mummyclo

:o
That sounds scary! I would hate that, epecially if they told me to stay in! Eeek
:hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah it was scary, especially when they said that, i burst into tears! I really hate the place, thats why im not having baby there!


----------



## ducky1502

Nessicle said:


> Morning girls everyone ok? I've been up since 5.30 :( very tired!
> 
> Just wondered - if you're measuring spot on for your weeks does that always mean the baby is growing normally? I've been having a bit of anxiety over my coeliac and whether Ava is growing properly, I mean she's measuring fine at my 20 week scan and my 4d scan and my fundal height is spot on....suppose I'm feeling guilt for eating gluten here and there....I had some ready brek this morning and there's a chance of gluten contamination from oats so they tell you to avoid them but some coeliacs can tolerate oats....
> 
> Then I think well druggies go on to have healthy babies and people who've had lots of MA through their pregnancy might not absorb much nutrients and their babies are fine...

If you're worried ring your midwife or speak to her at the next appt. There is absolutely no reason why your baby wouldn't be growing properly. I mean look at me.... bump is measuring 3wks behind and I have a perfectly healthy baby in there! 



Kerrieann said:


> Morning, well i rang the midwives and they told me to come in straight away to be seen! So i went in and had to have baby monitored and all the other checks, they said baby feels really big but im still measuring 34 so they were really confused but same happened with Jake and he was huge lol! They did an internal but couldnt see where the blood was coming from so they thought it might be that placenta separation thing and wanted me to stay in overnight but i didnt want to as in no pain and no more bleeding, and that separation thing is so rare! So all is fine here

So glad everything is ok :flower: I know how it feels to be stuck being monitored and stuff. Just make sure you take it easy.


----------



## doodle74

Morning Girls, 

Ness I'm sure she's just fine...I didn't eat a single bite of solid food for 6 mths with Chloe and was drip fed for 7 mths in total and she was a healthy 7lb 12oz and perfect. Wasn't much better with Jake or this one in the first 5 mths either and he's fine and so far, so good with this one! They're resilient wee things these babies. 

Kerrie, glad everything seems to be ok. 

I'm so tired this morning. This up every hour and a half lark to pee is draining and then she starts tap dancing on my pubic bits at 7am to make sure I'm not getting back to sleep! 

Gotta head to Mothercare today. OH built her crib the other day and we got two end panels the same so had to get one changed. Got a wee phone call to say it's in now so will go get that and finish the crib this afternoon. Should be going to football but too uncomfy and tired to be assed! 

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Nessicle

Aww thanks girls I feel much better now and doodle you sound like you had tough pregnancies so glad all babys were healthy and Ricky you have a point forgot about your measurements but bubs being perfectly normal! 

Will still speak to mw on Tuesday but feel much less anxious now :) 

Kerrie how scary Hun I'm glad the bleeding hasn't happened again be sure to go straight back if it does though :flower:


----------



## till bob

Nut_Shake said:


> HI EVERYONEEEE!!
> 
> Sorry i've disappeared, i've had so much going on i cant begin to tell you!!
> 
> - So hubby left to go abroad and i had to help him sort all his packing out, he would forget something so i have to do it! As he was djing out there i had to also get all his music together for the 4 days of djing whilst he got his other work done, took bloody ages!
> - Had more issues with the kitchen, something didnt arrive and the hob broke. I had to make all the calls to get everything sorted, which my hubby usually deals with so calling a million different people took me quite a while! However all is now fixed, the hob is being repaired on saturday and my kitchen is DONE!! My mum and I have been killing ourselves cleaning, moving all the boxes back in, organising all the cupboards etc. The cleaner came and cleaned the rest of the place as there were mounds of dust and crap EVERYWHERE!
> - At the same time we have ben sorting the nursery and the decor, ordered some bits for and went to pick up furniture etc and put it all together. All is finally done, just now need to sort through the clothes, wash them and put them where they belong.
> - I stayed with my mum over the weekend and on sunday she threw me a beautiful baby shower. It was soooo lovely, and was amazing to have my nearest and dearest there. There were actually 80 invited!!! But only 40 came, which i preferred, lol.
> 
> And that has been my crazy week! Hubby is back tomorrow, i leave at 7am with my mum to pick him up (shes been staying with me) and i have my glucose tolerence test at 9.15. Have to fast from midnight tonight, ugh.
> 
> Had a scan yesterday, and the bubs are growing well. Boy is 3lb 1 oz, girl is 3lb 6oz (rough estimation they told me) and are both VERY low! Hence why i'm weeing so much!
> 
> Hope you're all ok!! I'll be keeping an eye on everyones news!! xxxx

 ah hun glad ur bubs r doin well x



Kerrieann said:


> Morning, well i rang the midwives and they told me to come in straight away to be seen! So i went in and had to have baby monitored and all the other checks, they said baby feels really big but im still measuring 34 so they were really confused but same happened with Jake and he was huge lol! They did an internal but couldnt see where the blood was coming from so they thought it might be that placenta separation thing and wanted me to stay in overnight but i didnt want to as in no pain and no more bleeding, and that separation thing is so rare! So all is fine here

glad u got checked out hun and all is ok xx


omg just read back 25 pages took me forever well hope everyone else is ok today i had a horrible day yday had another weddin to do and it was manic they all looked lovely tho but wen i got home just cudnt stop cryin i think not eatin a thing till 4 in the afternoon was one of the reasons tho and just over doin things. feelin better today tho even tho tillys been a little bugger lol terrible 2s eh lovely!!!! Hubby cheered me up this mornin tho i went down to make a cuppa and there was a lovely bouquet of roses and lillies with a note sayin i love u bless him think he realised how stressed i was yday lol well was gona go out for food tonite but gona get settled in instead with a curry and xfactor lol xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh i was just looking at the 3 pages of notes they manage to write yesterday lol and it says there was a trace of kets in my urine, does anyone know what this means?

Till, ur hubby sounds like a sweetheart! Wish i got flowers now and then :growlmad: my night will be the same as urs, im cooking a curry for the in laws then we are watching xfactor! I love saturdays!


----------



## lozzy21

Morning all.

Whats every one got planned for today?


----------



## WILSMUM

have no idea hun - have you googled it? 

We've got cumberland sausage and mash tonight!! Am currenlty watching last weeks strictly so i'm caught up and as DS is away now I'll actually be able to watch it live tonight!!! And then yes it'll be XFactor for us too!!!!


----------



## cho

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/206990-ketones-urine.html

this might help kerrie


----------



## cho

Ketones in Urine During Pregnancy: Causes
There can be various factors that may contribute to large ketones in urine during pregnancy; dehydration, bad diet to name a few. Others are enlisted below: 
&#8226;Not getting enough calories from the food you are eating
&#8226;Long time intervals between meals
&#8226;Skipping meals or snacks
&#8226;Gestational diabetes
&#8226;Nausea, poor eating habits or throwing up
&#8226;Insulin resistance from hormones as a result of which, the body is unable to access blood sugar


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon all! 



peaches31 said:


> hello ladies! i have not been on here much in the last couple of months. been VERY busy working 2 jobs to save up some money before i cant work anymore!
> 
> i am a little worried! i went to the doctor yesterday and i told her i was feeling alot of pressure "down there". so she examined me and said "oh yeah! i feel a head"! so then she sent me for an ultrasound which showed the baby head down really low and my cervix only measured 1.9 cm! but im not dialated at all! my cervix is still closed. so i dont know what to think! she sent me home and said they will check again in 2 weeks to see if there is any change. i just hope i dont go into labor before then. its too early! hes only measuring 3lbs. 11oz. i want him to stay put and get a little bigger!:winkwink:

Hi Peaches - Im assuming if your cervix is still closed then it should be okay. Hope bubs hangs on in there for a few weeks yet. 



Nessicle said:


> Morning girls everyone ok? I've been up since 5.30 :( very tired!
> 
> Just wondered - if you're measuring spot on for your weeks does that always mean the baby is growing normally? I've been having a bit of anxiety over my coeliac and whether Ava is growing properly, I mean she's measuring fine at my 20 week scan and my 4d scan and my fundal height is spot on....suppose I'm feeling guilt for eating gluten here and there....I had some ready brek this morning and there's a chance of gluten contamination from oats so they tell you to avoid them but some coeliacs can tolerate oats....
> 
> Then I think well druggies go on to have healthy babies and people who've had lots of MA through their pregnancy might not absorb much nutrients and their babies are fine...

Ness im 100% sure that Ava is fine. But definately bring it up with your MW for reasurrance. Think of all those poor girls who cant keep anything down throughout their pregnancy. Ava will be taking what she needs - you might feel crap but she will be fine I am sure. 



mummyclo said:


> Yey kerrie your back! Missed you :hugs:
> I would call the midwife if it happens again, but if it was only small bit she will probably say it's ok. :)
> Hope everyone is ok, I had a nice birthday . No ring tho :(
> Thinking of doing car boot tomorrow but I dunno where I'm gonna get a table and clothes hanger thing :shrug:
> X

:hugs: chloe - Im glad your birthday was nice - despite lack of ring - DH proposed Christmas Day so you never know,,,,,,

We are out for my birthday tonight - birthday isnt until Monday but we are off to our favourite resturant - im thinking lovely steak for me tonight - even medium rare! Lots of iron in that! 



Kerrieann said:


> Morning, well i rang the midwives and they told me to come in straight away to be seen! So i went in and had to have baby monitored and all the other checks, they said baby feels really big but im still measuring 34 so they were really confused but same happened with Jake and he was huge lol! They did an internal but couldnt see where the blood was coming from so they thought it might be that placenta separation thing and wanted me to stay in overnight but i didnt want to as in no pain and no more bleeding, and that separation thing is so rare! So all is fine here

Oh honey! How stressful for you, im glad everything seems to be fine. 



till bob said:


> wen i got home just cudnt stop cryin i think not eatin a thing till 4 in the afternoon was one of the reasons tho and just over doin things. feelin better today tho even tho tillys been a little bugger lol terrible 2s eh lovely!!!! Hubby cheered me up this mornin tho i went down to make a cuppa and there was a lovely bouquet of roses and lillies with a note sayin i love u bless him think he realised how stressed i was yday lol well was gona go out for food tonite but gona get settled in instead with a curry and xfactor lol xxx

Naughty Tillbob - not eating until 4pm no wonder you were stressed and emotional. What a sweetie your husband is! :flower:



c.holdway said:


> Ketones in Urine During Pregnancy: Causes
> There can be various factors that may contribute to large ketones in urine during pregnancy; dehydration, bad diet to name a few. Others are enlisted below:
> Not getting enough calories from the food you are eating
> Long time intervals between meals
> Skipping meals or snacks
> Gestational diabetes
> Nausea, poor eating habits or throwing up
> Insulin resistance from hormones as a result of which, the body is unable to access blood sugar

Yes I assuned it was Keytones. Kelly if there was just a trace then it could literally have been that you hadnt eaten for a while

Keytones are what make diets like the Atkins work. Just mention it to your own MW when you next speak to her. 

Well we have had a productive day - after a crappy night's sleep I defrosted the freezer, cleaned the bathroom and put out washing before we went out to test drive cars. Thank goodness I had a good brekkie and took a snack with me because we didnt get back till 3.30 after food shopping in the new Asda near us. Thankfully I have a chance to sit and chill for an hour or so before getting ready to go out - we are eating early and will be back in time for Xfactor! I fancy a nice steak (id love a glass of red wine as well but we will see!) and a nice pudding. 

After stuffing myself full of burger and chips yesterday lunchtime I couldny face food for the rest of the day and ended up having a dinner of about 1.5 pints of milk and a couple of fig roll! :blush: I think the milk did me the world of good though. Mmmmm milk, might have to have some now.

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

kerrie glad baby is ok and eeeek at another big baby!

i feel so ill 2day :( woke up this morning with really bad acid reflux then couldnt stop being sick and now my back is killing me! ARGH!!!!!! and baby is undewr my ribs and i cant breath!!!!!


----------



## Mizze

Oh Kirsty you have had a day of it havent you! :hug:

Mizze x


----------



## till bob

ah kirsty lots of :hugs: its awful bein ill and pregnant well girls change of plan i am goin out for food now with my 2 lovely sisters lookin forward to it now i wudnt have bothered but they have booked somewhere so im thinkin a nice steak 2 lol and hubbys gona sky plus the x factor lol xx


----------



## Mizze

Have a lovely time Tillbob.

Im off now to shower and change and faff about getting ready. 

Mizze xx


----------



## till bob

and u mizzie r u the same as me i think iv only got one dress that fits me so restricted on wat iv got to wear lol xx


----------



## cho

33+1


----------



## mummyclo

Wow Charlotte your bump has really popped out!
Looks like a melon up your top! Lovely and round :)
x


----------



## cho

omg i feel sick i have just eaten cheese and bean jacket potatoe and now i feel ill! i have to stop over eating lol!


----------



## Nessicle

wonderful bump charlotte I love that long top you're wearing! 

tillbob have a lovely time!! 

Thanks for all the advice girls :) 

I'm having really strong BH's these last two days I can barely walk! Had tons of pressure in my bum too but think it's constipation making me feel really heavy down there!


----------



## lozzy21

Stuppid effin hospital. Took me 10 mins to get through who i needed to.

Babys been quiet today so i rang the number in my book which turned out to be the wrong one so i kept getting transfered and then cut off. Eventualy got through to the right ward and they have told me to have a sugary drink and then ring them back in 30 mins so OH has been sent off to the shop since we only drink sugar free :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> omg i feel sick i have just eaten cheese and bean jacket potatoe and now i feel ill! i have to stop over eating lol!

I was like that the other day when I had beans - they bloated me sooo badly!


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> wonderful bump charlotte I love that long top you're wearing!
> 
> tillbob have a lovely time!!
> 
> Thanks for all the advice girls :)
> 
> I'm having really strong BH's these last two days I can barely walk! Had tons of pressure in my bum too but think it's constipation making me feel really heavy down there!

I have bad period like cramps in the evenings real bad which i think are BH too. i just go to bed now lol its easier, also i put a hot water bottle on my back and it makes em have cramps too, weird! im hoping baby Dylan will leave at 37 weeks:) wishful thinking lol 


lozzy21 said:


> Stuppid effin hospital. Took me 10 mins to get through who i needed to.
> 
> Babys been quiet today so i rang the number in my book which turned out to be the wrong one so i kept getting transfered and then cut off. Eventualy got through to the right ward and they have told me to have a sugary drink and then ring them back in 30 mins so OH has been sent off to the shop since we only drink sugar free :dohh:

Whats happened hun, y u need the hospital sorry if ive missed what you said?


----------



## lozzy21

Babys been on the quiet side Charlotte, still felt it move but not as much as normal.


----------



## Nessicle

i missed that post earlier lozzy sorry hun - sure bubs is fine and just giving you a panic being naughty but keep us posted fx they get you seen asap and you can have your mind put at rest x


----------



## Nessicle

charlotte just off to do a hot water bottle now for my back it really aches!


----------



## cho

ah hope evrything is ok, sure it is :hugs: 
Bubs had been like that for 2 days he was moving but everything seemed slow and soft
but he must have just been really tired, he is bouncing away as usual now :) keep us updated


----------



## lozzy21

Iv had to drink some coke :sick: (dont like normal coke) and have to sit for the next 30 mins with my hand on my tummy and count how much it moves and then ring them back.

My teeth feel gammy after drinking that. This child is determined to make me gray before its born.


----------



## cho

they do, it starts from when there concieved till we die not just from being born its crazy, little terrors


----------



## lozzy21

So far i had a bleed at 9 weeks, had to have two 20 week scans because it wouldent move and now this. It realy wants to make me grey by the time im 24.


----------



## cho

its always best getting it checked out though :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

Yer, OH panicked when i told him, he took "babys been quiet today" and translated it to " baby hasent moved all day" He looked releaved when i told the MW it last moved an hr and a half ago.

Its probably just moved into a funny position so i cant feel it, silly anterior placenta.

Stupid coke has given me heartburn.


----------



## Nessicle

:sick: coke bleurgh! 

If I tell my OH bubs hasn't moved he doesn't really bat an eye lid don't think he realises what it can mean! Try eating some chocolate too that gets Ava moving


----------



## lozzy21

Just rang the midwife back and shes happy with the two kicks in 30 mins. Shes said if im not happy to go in an hour.


----------



## KellyC75

Hello ladies...:kiss: 

I take it that those taking rlt are hoping for natural births? Only I thought there were a few of us having csections....:shrug:

Kerrie: So glad to hear all is well...only just read about your small bleed....:flower:


Ness: Dont feel guilty...you are doing all the right things, when you tell us what your having for lunch & dinner, it always sound perfectly healthy

Im measuring big....& was chatting to my Nan about it the other day & she said 

'You should do more excersise'!!!!! :dohh::haha: I had to explain that it wasnt that making baby big!! :haha:




c.holdway said:


> 33+1


Love your bump Charlotte...:kiss:




lozzy21 said:


> Babys been on the quiet side Charlotte, still felt it move but not as much as normal.

Hows the Coke worked Lozzy? Hope babies enjoying it sugar fix & putting you out of worry :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Iv just had a thought,

WTF dident i just get my doppler out? Its a hospital grade one aswell :dohh: What a daft cow lol.


----------



## cho

my mw always told me to never trust a doppler anyway as we dont know what a dodgy heartbeat sounds like iykwim not like a mw would


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Kel! Yeah think those of us taking rlt are having vaginal births (unless any of our bubs turn or if my girl doesn't go head down - she's still transverse!) 

Lozzy did you listen to hb?


----------



## lozzy21

No, it hasent stopped wriggiling since so i havent botherd.


----------



## vicky84

Hey All!! 
Thought i'd come with an update on Emily - i maybe need to do her a thread but i know more in here than anywhere else!! 
Shes doing really well, all she now has is her tube for feeding, however she is feeding off me once a day! They wont push her for more jsut yet as shes so small. She was 3lb 1oz on weds when she got weighed, its weigh day again tomorrow so hopefully we'll be up some more!!


----------



## cho

vicky really pleased Emily is still doing soo well, still so small! loving the signature :)


----------



## Mizze

till bob said:


> and u mizzie r u the same as me i think iv only got one dress that fits me so restricted on wat iv got to wear lol xx

Yep ive only the one going out dress that fits! 
It makes the bump look HUGE too! 



c.holdway said:


> 33+1

That is a great bump Charlotte.



Nessicle said:


> wonderful bump charlotte I love that long top you're wearing!
> 
> tillbob have a lovely time!!
> 
> Thanks for all the advice girls :)
> 
> I'm having really strong BH's these last two days I can barely walk! *Had tons of pressure in my bum too but think it's constipation making me feel really heavy down there!*

Yes it can do that!



lozzy21 said:


> Iv had to drink some coke :sick: (dont like normal coke) and have to sit for the next 30 mins with my hand on my tummy and count how much it moves and then ring them back.
> 
> My teeth feel gammy after drinking that. This child is determined to make me gray before its born.

Its a talent they all seem to have! Caitlyn seems to have busy then quiet days and manages to scare me silly. Its practice for the next X many years when we will worry about them incessently. 



lozzy21 said:


> No, it hasent stopped wriggiling since so i havent botherd.

Good to know loz. :hug:

Well we are back - loving the early out early back home thing :) Had a lovely meal of steak (more medium than med rare but still fabulous) with a peppercorn sauce and then a glorious raspberry and redcurrent cheese cake - mmmmmmm.

A few sips of DH's red wine went down really well too. Didnt want any more though strangely enough - the sips (and I mean sips) were enough! 

Forgot to take my iron tablet today - oops :blush: Hopefully all that red meat and green veg will help though! 

Right - decisions decisions - do I stay up to watch X factor or give in and watch it in bed! 

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Right - decisions decisions - do I stay up to watch X factor or *give in and watch it in bed! *
> Mizze xx

Its a no brainer Mizzie!! :winkwink:


----------



## lozzy21

Great news vickie.


----------



## KellyC75

vicky84 said:


> Hey All!!
> Thought i'd come with an update on Emily - i maybe need to do her a thread but i know more in here than anywhere else!!
> Shes doing really well, all she now has is her tube for feeding, however she is feeding off me once a day! They wont push her for more jsut yet as shes so small. She was 3lb 1oz on weds when she got weighed, its weigh day again tomorrow so hopefully we'll be up some more!!

Thats great news...:baby: Long may she continue to thrive :thumbup:


----------



## Mizze

vicky84 said:


> Hey All!!
> Thought i'd come with an update on Emily - i maybe need to do her a thread but i know more in here than anywhere else!!
> Shes doing really well, all she now has is her tube for feeding, however she is feeding off me once a day! They wont push her for more jsut yet as shes so small. She was 3lb 1oz on weds when she got weighed, its weigh day again tomorrow so hopefully we'll be up some more!!

:happydance::happydance:
Lovely to hear from you Vicky - both your girls look amazing in their pictures. 

Glad to hear Emily is doing so well. :hugs:

Oooh FAT BABY box - I hadnt realised before now. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Right - decisions decisions - do I stay up to watch X factor or *give in and watch it in bed! *
> Mizze xx
> 
> Its a no brainer Mizzie!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

True! :winkwink:

Yay go Mary! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

Vicky - good news about emily, glad to hear she's doing well :) 

Oh my god, I've had x-factor on in the background while I'm on the computer, I don't normally watch but the remote is all the way over there :haha: anyway every single act I've heard on it is PANTS! Glad I'm not following this year's.

OH and his friends are watching the UFC tonight... which is on at 3am >.< Swear they better keep the noise down or there's going to be a crazy 8 month pregnant lady battering them round the head with a shoe! :growlmad: xx


----------



## xkirstyx

woooo fab news vicky! sounds like emily is doing fab!

lozzy glad bubs is ok and active now!

forgot to say thats me 33weeks 2day!!!! eeeekkkkk so scary this time in 2weeks i can say im due next month! IM NOT READY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pixxie

It scares me to death that in a months time I'll be full term :shock: I'm not ready either :haha: xx


----------



## lozzy21

Ooooo i think the rlt just gave me a BH.


----------



## Pixxie

lozzy21 said:


> Ooooo i think the rlt just gave me a BH.

Weyhey! :haha:

OH MY GOD I CANNOT STOP ITCHING MY BELLY!! :cry::cry: :hissy: Now my stretch marks are getting really irritated and are getting scabs on... anyone know what I can do to stop it itching so much apart from moisturiser!? xx


----------



## lozzy21

What moisturiser you using?

Some sudocrem might help if its getting sore


----------



## xkirstyx

rlt-argh i keep 4getting!!!! *runs off to make a mug!*


----------



## Pixxie

I'm using as many moisturisers as I can get my hands on! I've been trying everything to stop my nasty stretch mark from getting any worse. I've got bio oil, cocoa butter, dove intensive moisturiser, nivea moisturising lotion and I've even tried olive oil :wacko: xx


----------



## lozzy21

Id put some moisturiser on after your bath/shower and then some sudocrem later on in the day. It might take some one the itch away


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
Hope you are all having a lovely weekend :flower:
Vicky: great news on little emily !! hoping she would have gained a bit more weight at her next weigh in! xx :hugs:
Mizze : yay on fatter baby :happydance: I wonder if I get one too !! hehe

Last night before bed, DH and I witnessed our little man trying to push out my belly button! it actually hurt and he just wouldn't stop no matter which way I lay. hehe :) he was being very cheeky.

I have a scan today to check baby's growth etc and the placenta to make sure it has moved up and functioning properly. it's in 3D so hopefully we will get a good pic and I will post it on here! I am very excited and hope all is ok with bubs xxx

I'm sorry ladies I only read back 2-3 pages... 

Have a lovely sunday xx :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

vicky84 said:


> Hey All!!
> Thought i'd come with an update on Emily - i maybe need to do her a thread but i know more in here than anywhere else!!
> Shes doing really well, all she now has is her tube for feeding, however she is feeding off me once a day! They wont push her for more jsut yet as shes so small. She was 3lb 1oz on weds when she got weighed, its weigh day again tomorrow so hopefully we'll be up some more!!

Well done Emily!! She's looking amazing vicky and has come so far in such a short space of time! Has Lauren met her yet or is it still too soon for that? 

Bet you are so proud of your little family :flower:



xkirstyx said:


> woooo fab news vicky! sounds like emily is doing fab!
> 
> lozzy glad bubs is ok and active now!
> 
> forgot to say thats me 33weeks 2day!!!! eeeekkkkk so scary this time in 2weeks i can say im due next month! IM NOT READY!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance: I know in just over a week we will be able to say "i'm due next month" :shock:



lozzy21 said:


> Ooooo i think the rlt just gave me a BH.




Pixxie said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo i think the rlt just gave me a BH.
> 
> Lozzy I've had a cup of rlt on Friday and yesterday and had really strong BH's! Wonder if it is that then?!
> 
> Weyhey! :haha:
> 
> OH MY GOD I CANNOT STOP ITCHING MY BELLY!! :cry::cry: :hissy: Now my stretch marks are getting really irritated and are getting scabs on... anyone know what I can do to stop it itching so much apart from moisturiser!? xxClick to expand...




Pixxie said:


> I'm using as many moisturisers as I can get my hands on! I've been trying everything to stop my nasty stretch mark from getting any worse. I've got bio oil, cocoa butter, dove intensive moisturiser, nivea moisturising lotion and I've even tried olive oil :wacko: xx

try not using anything with perfume in or something thats going to "suffocate" your skin like nivea etc. E45 might be best as it will sink in and still moisturise really well. I find oils really irritate my skin even olive oil cos they're too suffocating!



wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> Hope you are all having a lovely weekend :flower:
> Vicky: great news on little emily !! hoping she would have gained a bit more weight at her next weigh in! xx :hugs:
> Mizze : yay on fatter baby :happydance: I wonder if I get one too !! hehe
> 
> Last night before bed, DH and I witnessed our little man trying to push out my belly button! it actually hurt and he just wouldn't stop no matter which way I lay. hehe :) he was being very cheeky.
> 
> I have a scan today to check baby's growth etc and the placenta to make sure it has moved up and functioning properly. it's in 3D so hopefully we will get a good pic and I will post it on here! I am very excited and hope all is ok with bubs xxx
> 
> I'm sorry ladies I only read back 2-3 pages...
> 
> Have a lovely sunday xx :flower:

hope the scan goes well hun! cant wait to see a piccie!!

My girl is always doing that behind my belly button and it does get quite painful!
xx


----------



## lozzy21

Morning, as if i am awake this early on a sunday.


----------



## Mizze

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> Hope you are all having a lovely weekend :flower:
> Vicky: great news on little emily !! hoping she would have gained a bit more weight at her next weigh in! xx :hugs:
> Mizze : yay on fatter baby :happydance: I wonder if I get one too !! hehe
> 
> Last night before bed, DH and I witnessed our little man trying to push out my belly button! it actually hurt and he just wouldn't stop no matter which way I lay. hehe :) he was being very cheeky.
> 
> I have a scan today to check baby's growth etc and the placenta to make sure it has moved up and functioning properly. it's in 3D so hopefully we will get a good pic and I will post it on here! I am very excited and hope all is ok with bubs xxx
> 
> I'm sorry ladies I only read back 2-3 pages...
> 
> Have a lovely sunday xx :flower:

Morning bump buddy! Good luck today with the scan. Will be waiting for the pictures! Cant wait for DH to see LO actually try and breakout - he has seen my belly move loads but always seems to miss the most dramatic bits! 



Nessicle said:


> vicky84 said:
> 
> 
> try not using anything with perfume in or something thats going to "suffocate" your skin like nivea etc. E45 might be best as it will sink in and still moisturise really well. I find oils really irritate my skin even olive oil cos they're too suffocating!
> 
> Good advice
> Morning Ness - couldnt sleep either then?
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...


----------



## WILSMUM

So glad to hear that Emily is doing so well - she'll be home befor eyou know it :hug:

How about trying calamine lotion pixxie?

DS always use to push out against my belly button but this one hasn't done it at all thank god - it always mademe feel really sick when DS did it! I think its different this time as DS was head down and started engaging really early but at my last MW appointment this LO had turned oblique and may even been traverse now as last night could feel movement kinda at my waist on both sides at the same time!! I'll be quite pleased if it has as it means they won't quibble my c-section decision when I see the consultant tomorrow!!!!

I can't believe how far backwards baby can actually reach as well - the last few days I've been feeling some sort of limb stick out of my right side more towards my back!!!


Oh and Kelly is it you thats had more than 1 section previously? Cause I was just wondering do they make a new incision or do they cut through the previous one? iykwim!

Well DH is off to the allotment again to get the posts in ready for the fruit trees that are coming the 3rd week of November!!!! Hes gonna be fan training them so needs the posts and wires there ready before he can plant the trees! Before he left he bought me up a cup of tea, bowl of cereal and the laptop so I'm surrenly having a lazy morning in bed!!!


And ARRRGGGGHHHHH!!! I'm 35 weeks today!!! Where has the time gone!?


----------



## lozzy21

I can see me going back to bed soon, im still shatterd


----------



## cho

omg 35 weeks you say, you sure anouska, cant be lol x


----------



## sammiwry

Morning!! Have read back but I'm on my phone so haven't multi quoted! 

Vicky, I'm glad emily is doing well! Hopefully shell of put on weight tomorrow!!

Anyone been to the baby show? I went yesterday with my mum and got her to spend a fair bit!!


----------



## mummyclo

Omg 35 weeks! :)
morning, feel crap as I agreed to babysit for my auntie and I said I would only do it because she said she would be 2 hrs max. Well 4 hours later me knackered they came home :cry:
How rude! Never babysiting for them again! X


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> And ARRRGGGGHHHHH!!! I'm 35 weeks today!!! Where has the time gone!?

OMG! Wow! 



lozzy21 said:


> I can see me going back to bed soon, im still shatterd

I feel a bit like that - but then I feel crap if I do that. Maybe time for tea toast and jam for me. 


mummyclo said:


> Omg 35 weeks! :)
> morning, feel crap as I agreed to babysit for my auntie and I said I would only do it because she said she would be 2 hrs max. Well 4 hours later me knackered they came home :cry:
> How rude! Never babysiting for them again! X

Oh Chloe thats really rude of them! 

Mizze x


----------



## sammiwry

Chloe how rude of them did they appologise at all?


----------



## WILSMUM

Thats awful - I hate it when people say one thing and then do something else - its not fair! 

And no I'm not sure I can possibley be 35 weeks pregnant - still feels like a dream i'm pregnant at all!!!! Why does time seem to go so much faster the older you get??


----------



## wishingforbub

Wow Wilsmum... 35 weeks already woohoo !! :happydance:
Mummyclo, that was not nice at all! Did they apologize?
only 1 hour to go til my scan !! I can't wait :)
Oh and I bought a changing bag this morning... half the price as in the shops. A mothercare one ( not sure if it's the same as by you ladies) - the messenger one. SO nearly all set now.


----------



## Nessicle

Bloody hell Anouska 35'weeks!! Ava is transverse too and where you're describing movement on each side is same as me so sounds like your bubs has turned but if your having c sec doesn't matter anyway I suppose - bloody uncomfortable tho! I struggle sleeping on my sides cos Ava's head is quite far round my side! 

Yeah Mizze I've not slept a wink and been awake since about 4am up at 6.30! Gave up trying to sleep I'm off back to bed soon though! 

Chloe that's well cheeky!


----------



## mummyclo

She did say sorry, i drank too much! :growlmad:
Im getting a bit scared about being so close now!
I did a big sort out of babys room and hospital bag yesterday, still got to go through mine again!
Have midwife tomorrow so will see whats going on with bubs! :)


----------



## xkirstyx

eeeeeek congrats on everyone 35weeks!!!!!! not long now!

Emily is still transverse aswell but unlike u ness im praying she moves coz the last thing i want is a section :( the thought of it is really scaring me :( xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

c.holdway said:


> 33+1

Great bump hun and thanks for the link and info on keytones, i had the urine test at midnightand hadnt eaten since dinner at 5 soo am pressuming it was because i had eaten for a while!



lozzy21 said:


> So far i had a bleed at 9 weeks, had to have two 20 week scans because it wouldent move and now this. It realy wants to make me grey by the time im 24.

 Glad lo starting wriggling for you, i always have at least 1-2 quiet days a week where i barely get 10 movements in one day, i think they just tire themselves out!!



vicky84 said:


> Hey All!!
> Thought i'd come with an update on Emily - i maybe need to do her a thread but i know more in here than anywhere else!!
> Shes doing really well, all she now has is her tube for feeding, however she is feeding off me once a day! They wont push her for more jsut yet as shes so small. She was 3lb 1oz on weds when she got weighed, its weigh day again tomorrow so hopefully we'll be up some more!!

Im so pleased she is doing so well, love all the piccies you post too, shes gorgeous, she will be home before you know it! :happydance::hugs:




mummyclo said:


> She did say sorry, i drank too much! :growlmad:
> Im getting a bit scared about being so close now!
> I did a big sort out of babys room and hospital bag yesterday, still got to go through mine again!
> Have midwife tomorrow so will see whats going on with bubs! :)

Grrr i would have been so annoyed but at least they apologised buti wouldnt sit for them again!God luck with ur apt!

Im not meant to be seeing midwife again untill 37 weeks ut was told my doc at hospital the other day i HAVE to see a gp or midwife this week to discuss whathappened the other night :shrug: i dont know why tho :shrug:

Anyway hope all you ladies are ok and hope you have a lovely sunday! :thumbup:


----------



## Kerrieann

OOh congrats on 35 weeks wilsmum!!! Scary or what lol, is it ur consult apt this tomorrow??


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> *She did say sorry, i drank too much! *
> Im getting a bit scared about being so close now!
> I did a big sort out of babys room and hospital bag yesterday, still got to go through mine again!
> Have midwife tomorrow so will see whats going on with bubs! :)

Oh well that makes it all right then. NOT!! :growlmad:



Kerrieann said:


> Im not meant to be seeing midwife again untill 37 weeks ut was told my doc at hospital the other day i HAVE to see a gp or midwife this week to discuss whathappened the other night :shrug: i dont know why tho :shrug:
> 
> Anyway hope all you ladies are ok and hope you have a lovely sunday! :thumbup:

Kerri Im sure its _just_ to be super on the safe side - which is good to know when you think about it. 

Mizze x


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah Kerrie probably just to check all is perfectly fine now! 

Aw Kirsty well fx she turns for you tbh Im happy either way but would just be easier to have a c sec cos it's near Xmas lol just my weird thinking ha ha xx


----------



## Nessicle

I still have stuff to buy for my hospital bag but don't get paid til Friday just need a light dressing gown, slippers and some front opning nighties!


----------



## xkirstyx

think im gonna wash my baby clothes 2day or 2moz so i cant sort hospital bag out! my minds gone blank and cant remember what i packed in my bag when preg with jack and it was only last year! i mind i didnt use half to stuff i packed lol x


----------



## Mizze

Ness I still have to buy my hospital bag - let alone things to put in it.

Oh roll on Friday when there is no more work and I can finally bend my brain into full Baby preparation mode!!


Has anyone bought a baby sling or carrier or thinking of doing so?

Mizze x


----------



## mummyclo

Mizze - I bought a Baba Sling, it has loads of different positions you can put them in! Can use it up till 2 years! Got mine Brand new in its box for £20!
Kerrie - Im sure its just to be on the safe side :hugs:
Kirsty - I loved washing the baby clothes! Took me ages coz he has LOADS! But now i want to do it again :( Smells lush too :)


----------



## WILSMUM

I can't sleep on my right side cause bubs complains - think thats the side its heads at as it was in my right hip on tuesday when MW felt!!

Yes got my consultant appointment tomorrow at 4pm!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze iv got given a two different tipes by my cuz to use. Ones a wrap and ones a more structured baby carrier, not sure what kind


----------



## Xaviersmom

Morning ladies!

Yay Vickie - Emily sounds like she is doing great!

I have a front carrier for DH and a moby wrap for me. I'm itching to use my moby.

I'm wrecked this morning. Stupid contractions had me up @ 4am. My MW told me to find a calcium/magnesium suppliment to try and make them go away. Guess whats on my list for this morning? 

Honestly, I'm exhausted and would rather nap on my couch, but I promised DS we would go to church and carve a pumpkin afterwards. I will drive right by a pharmacy - so I can look into those suppliments.. then I can nap after we are done with the pumpkin.

I can't remember if I posted on Friday about my MW appt. I am stil measuring 2 weeks ahead and MW decided it meant I needed another ultrasound. :happydance: I didn't even have to ask! I'm going to try and talk them into a 3D one.

Have a great Sunday ladies!


----------



## mummyclo

Is anyone else finding it really difficult to do stuff?
I just went out shopping, not for very long and i feel like i have run a marathon :(
Was going to make a cake, but i feel like shit now! :cry:


----------



## Pixxie

I had a horrid nights sleep last night, there was people here watching the UFC with OH which was on from 3am-6am. They were quiet to be fair but I was sleeping lightly anyway because LO wouldn't settle :| and I think I got up 5 times in the night to use the loo :dohh: seems madam likes bouncing her head off my bladder and cervix these days lol 

I can't believe in just over 4 weeks I'll be full term! It's going to feel so weird to not be pregnant... I bet my belly will feel really empty :haha: 

Hope everyone is good xxx


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> Is anyone else finding it really difficult to do stuff?
> I just went out shopping, not for very long and i feel like i have run a marathon :(
> Was going to make a cake, but i feel like shit now! :cry:

I keep saying to my OH I can't believe how hard it has become to do everyday tasks! When I've been for the weekly shop I put everything away and then have to go for a nap :haha: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

I just can't wait to feel normal again! I can feel my LO on my bladder more today, think he has moved down! 
I hate wanting to do stuff but not being able to, or not having the energy!


----------



## WILSMUM

I know what you mean its so nice not actually HAVING to do anything at the moment - I SHOULD do some dusting and hoovering really but I figured it can wait and will still be there on Tuesday! 
I'm catching the bus into Carlisle tomorrow to finish off my Christmas shopping and then I'll meet up with DH for our consultant appointment at the hospital at 4pm so am thinking it will be a long, tiring day - but shall make sure I take plenty of breaks in starbucks ;)


----------



## Pixxie

Me too, I can't wait until I don't have to waddle, huff and puff though my days! Oh and can't wait to be able to pick up stuff off the floor without looking like an idiot :dohh: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

I suppose i should just stop wishing i could do stuff and accept that i can't! :haha:
Are you getting a c- sect date tgomorrow Anouska? How exciting :)


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> Mizze - I bought a Baba Sling, it has loads of different positions you can put them in! Can use it up till 2 years! Got mine Brand new in its box for £20!

I have been thinking of a babasling - you did well to get it for £20!



lozzy21 said:


> Mizze iv got given a two different tipes by my cuz to use. Ones a wrap and ones a more structured baby carrier, not sure what kind

I fancy the wrap type ones. The babasling was what I had my eye on.



Xaviersmom said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Yay Vickie - Emily sounds like she is doing great!
> 
> I have a front carrier for DH and a moby wrap for me. I'm itching to use my moby.
> 
> I'm wrecked this morning. Stupid contractions had me up @ 4am. My MW told me to find a calcium/magnesium suppliment to try and make them go away. Guess whats on my list for this morning?
> 
> Honestly, I'm exhausted and would rather nap on my couch, but I promised DS we would go to church and carve a pumpkin afterwards. I will drive right by a pharmacy - so I can look into those suppliments.. then I can nap after we are done with the pumpkin.
> 
> I can't remember if I posted on Friday about my MW appt. I am stil measuring 2 weeks ahead and MW decided it meant I needed another ultrasound. :happydance: I didn't even have to ask! I'm going to try and talk them into a 3D one.
> 
> Have a great Sunday ladies!

I hadnt heard of Moby wraps but I looked them up - arent they nice! 



mummyclo said:


> I just can't wait to feel normal again! I can feel my LO on my bladder more today, think he has moved down!
> I hate wanting to do stuff but not being able to, or not having the energy!

Im so tired today - after being on earlier I started to feel worse and worse and so I went back to bed and am still there now. Annoyed cos I had plenty to do today but feel shattered and :sick: Boooo! But need strength for the coming week which will be busy. Plus its my birthday tomorrow! And I want to feel good for that. 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Happy Birthday for tomorrow Mizze! :hugs:
Hope you feel better :)
Look on ebay for slings, lots of people buy them or get them bought and never use them :)
x


----------



## doodle74

Afternoon all, Hope we're all good apart from our usual moans! 

I'm having an intresting Sunday trying to figure out whether I'm leaking fluid or not! Went for a wee at half 4 this morning, finished, wiped (tmi i know!) and then stood up and had water running down my legs...not lots but enough to have me going "Mmmmm". Seemed really clear (but my wee is really clear too) and had no smell (but my wee has no smell just now either!). 

As they day's gone on I've noticed small damp patches, when I say small I mean sort of 50p sized, when I go to the loo. No discharge or anything. I can feel it when I sit or stand, just this tiny trickle. 

Anyhow got a pad on just now to see what happens and it's a bit damp. Will give it a few more hours and see how it goes. Think it could well be her just pressing awkwardly on my bladder given her feet are all over the place!


----------



## Mizze

OMG There is a JULY thread!! Eeeeek!

Doodle I hope its all okay-:hugs: have you spoken to your MW or labour ward? 

Mizze x


----------



## mummyclo

I get wet patches too, think its just really runny cm :sick:


----------



## WILSMUM

yep hopefully i will get a c-section date - the appointments to discuss my birthing options as I had an emergency c-section with DS! So fingers crossed!!!

Doodle hun I would phone the labour ward and run it past them and get checked out if I was you.


----------



## Xaviersmom

Mizze I got mine this summer at a yard sale for 1/2 the cost of retail! They run about $40 at Babies r Us around here.

Haven't used it yet.. can't wait. If DS was a DD I could have tested it wth a doll or something. :)

Got my running done for now. Nap time for me. Dinner @ the inlaws for DH's birthday tonight.


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

I had my scan today :) everything is fine with baby .. he is estimated at being 1.7kg. He is a very grumpy little boy LOL with chubby cheeks... we can't believe it is our child :baby:
 



Attached Files:







grumpy bum 001.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mummyclo

Awww hes lovely! :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Wow lovely pics wishing!! There so clear!


----------



## wishingforbub

thanks ladies.. it is so strange that he is the same little boy as in my avatar LOL :)


----------



## xkirstyx

awww what an amazing scan pic wishing! 

wow its been quiet in here 2day! where is everyone? xxx


----------



## till bob

c.holdway said:


> 33+1

lovelybump charlotte nice and neat x



vicky84 said:


> Hey All!!
> Thought i'd come with an update on Emily - i maybe need to do her a thread but i know more in here than anywhere else!!
> Shes doing really well, all she now has is her tube for feeding, however she is feeding off me once a day! They wont push her for more jsut yet as shes so small. She was 3lb 1oz on weds when she got weighed, its weigh day again tomorrow so hopefully we'll be up some more!!

 ah so glad little emily is doin well hope shes gained lots of weight this week xx


doodle74 said:


> Afternoon all, Hope we're all good apart from our usual moans!
> 
> I'm having an intresting Sunday trying to figure out whether I'm leaking fluid or not! Went for a wee at half 4 this morning, finished, wiped (tmi i know!) and then stood up and had water running down my legs...not lots but enough to have me going "Mmmmm". Seemed really clear (but my wee is really clear too) and had no smell (but my wee has no smell just now either!).
> 
> As they day's gone on I've noticed small damp patches, when I say small I mean sort of 50p sized, when I go to the loo. No discharge or anything. I can feel it when I sit or stand, just this tiny trickle.
> 
> Anyhow got a pad on just now to see what happens and it's a bit damp. Will give it a few more hours and see how it goes. Think it could well be her just pressing awkwardly on my bladder given her feet are all over the place!

im the same hun actually it happened to me earlier had a wee got up and abit trickled down my leg think mine is just pressure on my bladder tho hope ur ok xxx


wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I had my scan today :) everything is fine with baby .. he is estimated at being 1.7kg. He is a very grumpy little boy LOL with chubby cheeks... we can't believe it is our child :baby:

ah how lovely im jealous wana c pheebs again lol xx

hope everyones ok had a lovely time with my sisters last nite i was knackered tho and so stuffed we really indulged lol was worth it tho happy birthday for tomoro mizzie glad u enjoyed ur meal 2 xx


----------



## mrsbling

Evening ladies, hope you are all well :)

I had another shocking nights sleep last night (about 3 hours max), as hips still aching, so I am a bit grumpy today ;) 

Tried snoozing on sofa, but that didnt work so in the end the most comfortabke place was to sit on floor on a pillow and lean on sofa :thumbup: but I cant believe how difficult it is to do everyday tasks...... just getting off the sofa, or out of bed are tasks in themselves :haha:





mummyclo said:


> Is anyone else finding it really difficult to do stuff?
> I just went out shopping, not for very long and i feel like i have run a marathon :(
> Was going to make a cake, but i feel like shit now! :cry:

Its not long for us all now, but these litle tasks seem really difficult now and make me frustrated!!! 



wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I had my scan today :) everything is fine with baby .. he is estimated at being 1.7kg. He is a very grumpy little boy LOL with chubby cheeks... we can't believe it is our child :baby:


Ahhh what an amazing picture :) x


----------



## lozzy21

Hi every one, been to mothers for dinner, just got back and its freezing.


----------



## Pixxie

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I had my scan today :) everything is fine with baby .. he is estimated at being 1.7kg. He is a very grumpy little boy LOL with chubby cheeks... we can't believe it is our child :baby:

Wow what an amazing picture! Lovely :) 

I've been to my nana's today for Sunday roast and as usual she has sent me home with tonnes of stuff :dohh: Oh well, I have some soup for supper, some chocolate fudge cake, a new coat, some cardigans for LO and some weaning bits and bobs. I plan to do BLW but didn't say so as not to hurt anyone's feelings :winkwink: 

I think bubs must be growing really fast now as it seems that suddenly my belly is a huge strain on my body, I'm generally really uncomfortable all the time now :nope: Hopefully she will get big now and come a couple of weeks early :haha: xx


----------



## lozzy21

Shit just realised, in 8 days time i can say im due next month


----------



## Kerrieann

pixxie whats blw? x


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> pixxie whats blw? x

Wondered that too!!


Nice to see you back kerrie!!


----------



## Pixxie

Kerrieann said:


> pixxie whats blw? x

Baby lead weaning, https://www.babyledweaning.com/ 

Makes more sense to me than faffing about with purées :thumbup: xx


----------



## Pixxie

lozzy21 said:


> Shit just realised, in 8 days time i can say im due next month

Lozzy are you trying to kill me!? :shock: :rofl: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

thanks sammi :hugs:

Never knew you could do it like that, honestly it is a lot of faff doing the purees but i did enjoy it! Might try this tho this time, althought Jake was weaned at 4 months because he was an extra hungry baby, so as long as this one isnt then will try it!!


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie that looks very interesting!!


I keep reminding my good mate from work I finish next week so he has retailiated with least I don't need to de-ice my car in the morning


----------



## Pixxie

There is loads of threads on it in the weaning section and I read a fantastic book about it, Baby Lead Weaning by Gill Rapley & Tracey Murkett, which I got from the library. Apparently it stops a lot of food issues and fussy eating habits in toddlers too xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girls major multiquote here so apologies!



Mizze said:


> Ness I still have to buy my hospital bag - let alone things to put in it.
> 
> Oh roll on Friday when there is no more work and I can finally bend my brain into full Baby preparation mode!!
> 
> 
> Has anyone bought a baby sling or carrier or thinking of doing so?
> 
> Mizze x

Oooh how good I'm jealous I dont finish til 11 November feel like I'll be the last one to finish work out of everyone :cry: 

OH wants a baby carrier so we're going to get one - boots hve them for about £20 so will just get one of them, no point paying loads cos they're not in them very long!



WILSMUM said:


> I can't sleep on my right side cause bubs complains - think thats the side its heads at as it was in my right hip on tuesday when MW felt!!
> 
> Yes got my consultant appointment tomorrow at 4pm!!!

Oh Ava is like that, I tried to have a nap earlier given my shitty night sleep (what else is new!) but she put up a protest on my right and kicked on my left so I'm exhausted from only 3 hours sleep last night :( 



mummyclo said:


> Is anyone else finding it really difficult to do stuff?
> I just went out shopping, not for very long and i feel like i have run a marathon :(
> Was going to make a cake, but i feel like shit now! :cry:

yup, it takes me 15 minutes to walk the 3 minute walk from the train station to my work place it kills me, even just getting up and dressed is exhausting but think the fact i dont sleep hardly doesnt help and by the time I get home I'm feeling soooo exhausted its unreal then we have to cook tea from scratch cos of my stupid coeliac!



mummyclo said:


> I just can't wait to feel normal again! I can feel my LO on my bladder more today, think he has moved down!
> I hate wanting to do stuff but not being able to, or not having the energy!

I cant wait to have my breathing space back and be able to move around without feeling like I'm going to pass out lol 



doodle74 said:


> Afternoon all, Hope we're all good apart from our usual moans!
> 
> I'm having an intresting Sunday trying to figure out whether I'm leaking fluid or not! Went for a wee at half 4 this morning, finished, wiped (tmi i know!) and then stood up and had water running down my legs...not lots but enough to have me going "Mmmmm". Seemed really clear (but my wee is really clear too) and had no smell (but my wee has no smell just now either!).
> 
> As they day's gone on I've noticed small damp patches, when I say small I mean sort of 50p sized, when I go to the loo. No discharge or anything. I can feel it when I sit or stand, just this tiny trickle.
> 
> Anyhow got a pad on just now to see what happens and it's a bit damp. Will give it a few more hours and see how it goes. Think it could well be her just pressing awkwardly on my bladder given her feet are all over the place!

aw Anouska is right call your labour ward just to be on the safe side? Hope all is well!

I wear fragranced pant liners now cos I leak pee constantly at the moment is vile :sick: think it's cos her entire body length is on my bladder it's soo uncomfortable!



wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I had my scan today :) everything is fine with baby .. he is estimated at being 1.7kg. He is a very grumpy little boy LOL with chubby cheeks... we can't believe it is our child :baby:

awww he's gorgeous hun look at those chubby cheekies!!



Pixxie said:


> There is loads of threads on it in the weaning section and I read a fantastic book about it, Baby Lead Weaning by Gill Rapley & Tracey Murkett, which I got from the library. Apparently it stops a lot of food issues and fussy eating habits in toddlers too xxx

that sounds really interesting Pixxie will have to have a look!

Well we've been to my sisters for dinner this afternoon, watched Kick Ass (great film!!) and I'm sooo tired now, ready for bed pretty soon then back to work tomorrow and I feel like crying I just dont want to go! Got my mid year appraisal too :(


----------



## Pixxie

Lol I think I just started a BLW revolution :thumbup: 

Sorry you're feeling pants Ness, hope you get some sleep tonight xx


----------



## sammiwry

Ness I don't want to go to work tomorrow either! I'm sleeping at night but still wake up tired :-( plus work is just too much effort and they still haven't found me a kick stool :-(


----------



## mrsbling

Oooh happy birthday for tomorrow Mizze :cake:


----------



## Nessicle

thats rubbish Sammi bloody refuse to do anything I would!! 

really is hard work isnt it I feel very sorry for myself lol 

Thanks Pixxie - hope I manage to get a few hours fx I will be able to get comfy think I'm so drained today I will sleep hopefully!xx


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie I'll certainly look into it a little closer to the time, if it means I can get madden to eat veg easily I'll certainly be trying it! 
But when I was 6 months old I was eating stuff like pizza as the child minder left some infront of me


----------



## sammiwry

Ness I do bugger all at work anyway now as I can't be bothered but having the kick stool would make it easier to be pretending to work lol


----------



## WILSMUM

A week tomorrow I'll be able to say that baby is due THIS MONTH!!!! AAARRRGGGHHHH!!!!!

Love the pic Wishing - gorgeous!!

I started weaning Wil at 6 months and I did do all sorts of purees from the Anabel Karmel book for him and gave him finger foods as well and that worked for me - Wil is a fantastic eater and will try anything, his favourite foods include olives and smoked salmon!!!!


----------



## Pixxie

WILSMUM said:


> A week tomorrow I'll be able to say that baby is due THIS MONTH!!!! AAARRRGGGHHHH!!!!!
> 
> Love the pic Wishing - gorgeous!!
> 
> *I started weaning Wil at 6 months and I did do all sorts of purees from the Anabel Karmel book for him and gave him finger foods as well and that worked for me - Wil is a fantastic eater and will try anything, his favourite foods include olives and smoked salmon!!!*!

That's great! :thumbup: TBH though I really cannot be arsed blending food :haha: I'm a lazy person at heart and if I can just give baby what we are eating it means much less hassle :winkwink:

Does anyone else browse in the baby sections? I tend to lurk in them quite a lot these days :blush: I reply to things occasionally but I always feel a bit silly, like the girls in there must be thinking 'She's jumping the gun a bit' :haha: xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Bored at work already and only been here an hour! Got lots to do but can't be bothered


----------



## sammiwry

Sorry double post silly phone silly sammi :-(


----------



## cho

Happy Birthday mizze x


----------



## WILSMUM

Pixxie said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> A week tomorrow I'll be able to say that baby is due THIS MONTH!!!! AAARRRGGGHHHH!!!!!
> 
> Love the pic Wishing - gorgeous!!
> 
> *I started weaning Wil at 6 months and I did do all sorts of purees from the Anabel Karmel book for him and gave him finger foods as well and that worked for me - Wil is a fantastic eater and will try anything, his favourite foods include olives and smoked salmon!!!*!
> 
> That's great! :thumbup: TBH though I really cannot be arsed blending food :haha: I'm a lazy person at heart and if I can just give baby what we are eating it means much less hassle :winkwink:
> 
> Does anyone else browse in the baby sections? I tend to lurk in them quite a lot these days :blush: I reply to things occasionally but I always feel a bit silly, like the girls in there must be thinking 'She's jumping the gun a bit' :haha: xxxClick to expand...

I used to spend a couple of hours on a Sunday pureeing different fruit and veg and freezing it in ice cube trays and to be fair i don't think I did it for very long - a couple of months at the most! Once he started getting teeth he would have what we had but mashed up! I think everything to do with baby you just have to trust and following yr instincts - u will know yr baby and u will know what yr baby wants and needs, other people can offer advice but they don't know as every baby is different.

Well am having a lazy morning in bed before hitting the shops! Planning on getting a bus aroudn lunchtime as I figured that would give me enough time to do my shopping and then wander over to the hospital for 4pm without too much hanging around in the cold!!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Oooo forgot to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIZZE!!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Happy Birthday Mizze !!! :flower: .. hope you have a lovely day !! xx


----------



## mummyclo

Happy birthday Mizze! :hugs:
Hope everyone is ok? Not been on that much as last night me and oh had a bit of romance and I actually felt attractive for once! Got midwife later so will let you know how that goes, it's always the same :haha: 
Xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Happy birthday Mizze - hope it's a beautiful day for you.

Good luck for your appointment Anouska - look forward to hearing how it goes.

xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Happy birthday mizze! Hope you have a lovely day!

Sounds like you had a good night chloe :winkwink:


----------



## Pixxie

Happy birthday Mizzie! xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

happy birthday mizzie!

me, jack and OH are meeting up with his friend and daughter and going to a big soft today :)

has anyones morning sickness came back? i feel like i feel sick all the time and this has been for a week now :(


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Ness I do bugger all at work anyway now as I can't be bothered but having the kick stool would make it easier to be pretending to work lol

:haha: I'm that way now I spend most of my day on here and pretending to look like I'm doing something! 

It was hard work getting dressed and motivated today I've had enough now. My boss asked me how I was doing and i was like "struggling" and he was really understanding (though didnt say to take it easy or leave a bit earlier or anything grr lol) but least he knows! 



mummyclo said:


> Happy birthday Mizze! :hugs:
> Hope everyone is ok? Not been on that much as last night me and oh had a bit of romance and I actually felt attractive for once! Got midwife later so will let you know how that goes, it's always the same :haha:
> Xx

Good luck at mw and Anouska good luck with consultant today hope you get your c-sec date! 



xkirstyx said:


> happy birthday mizzie!
> 
> me, jack and OH are meeting up with his friend and daughter and going to a big soft today :)
> 
> has anyones morning sickness came back? i feel like i feel sick all the time and this has been for a week now :(

I've definitely been feeling more sick Kirsty - your baby is transverse too isnt she? I think it's cos their head, shoulders and elbows all tend to get lodged near our stomachs :sick: I actually think Ava is alternating between oblique (in my right hip) and transverse now - please dont turn baby!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Kirsty ive been the same, feel sick most of the time :cry: but luckily havnt actually been sick yet!


----------



## Nessicle

yeah thats me Kerrie - not actually been sick but feel it - suppose our uteruses are so high now lol - surely they can't go any further up just outwards?


----------



## mummyclo

I think its becuase our wombs are pushing on our stomach! I can hardly eat a meal without feeling full and :sick:!
xx


----------



## mummyclo

Ness loving your new siggy!!! Its lovely!!


----------



## Nessicle

happy birthday Mizze! Hope you have a lovely day chick xx


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> Ness loving your new siggy!!! Its lovely!!

thank yoiu sweetie! :D I requested someone do me one for me in the signatures help section I love it! xx


----------



## sammiwry

Ness lovely siggie!!

Happy birthday mizze!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Sammi!! The forum members username is right at the bottom if anyone wants her to do you one :flower:


----------



## mummyclo

I think i will get one when he is born! Ahhhh! Can't belive its so close!! 
in 7 days it will be a month till his due date!! :help:


----------



## WILSMUM

yeah i keep feeling a bit sicky too and put it down to baby squashing my stomach!

Right I really must get showered and dressed and get on that bus otherwise I won't have time to do my shopping and have lunch before I need to be at the hospital!!!!

Cya laters girls!!!


----------



## Pixxie

Why hasn't my HIP grant gone in yet :hissy: Its been almost a month now! 

I'm going to pop into town today, need to get something for tea and take my library books back. Need to decide what we are having for tea though! I saw Nigella Lawson cooking pork knuckles on the TV the other day, doesn't sound very appealing but when I saw it cooked it looked bloody fantastic! And the only cost a couple of quid, mmmmmm roast pork. 

Ness I've just seen you sneaking around the baby section, makes me feel better about my own lurking habits :haha: Loving your new siggy! xxx


----------



## mummyclo

Yummy! Im going to mums for dinner today! :happydance:
I love mums cooking and the fact that i don't have to cook!
x


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Why hasn't my HIP grant gone in yet :hissy: Its been almost a month now!
> 
> I'm going to pop into town today, need to get something for tea and take my library books back. Need to decide what we are having for tea though! I saw Nigella Lawson cooking pork knuckles on the TV the other day, doesn't sound very appealing but when I saw it cooked it looked bloody fantastic! And the only cost a couple of quid, mmmmmm roast pork.
> 
> Ness I've just seen you sneaking around the baby section, makes me feel better about my own lurking habits :haha: Loving your new siggy! xxx

what?! I would phone them now for sure! that's ridiculous! My first application didnt go through but they said it was down to my mw putting the wrong date and putting me a month behind so I was due in January (though I'm sure she didnt!) and the second one I submitted it was in my account within 2 weeks. 

Oh yeah I watched that Nigella programe with the pork knuckles! Is it just me or does she make anyone else cringe at her with the stuff she comes out with...?! 

:haha: yeah I lurk a little feel it's becoming a bit more relevant now :thumbup: 

thank you I totally love it she did a great job with it! I havent got photoshop so can't do them but would love to be able to! xx


----------



## Nessicle

So here is my 32+3 bumpy!! 

Dont know if there looks to be much of a difference but I cant see one really. I'm measuring on target though so not worried! A male colleague who has a son also said to me today that my baby must be on the small side if she's laying transverse...WTF?! 

First two are 30 weeks second two are today x


----------



## Nessicle

I think it's definitely higher


----------



## KellyC75

Good morning Girls....:flower:

So, half-term week is here again! :bunny:

33 Weeks today & ONLY 6 Weeks left! :pink:

Hope you all have a lovely day :kiss:


----------



## mummyclo

Yes its rounder at the top! Think mine is too :)
will post pics on thurs when im 35 weeks! eeek!


----------



## Kerrieann

chole we are 35 weeks on wednesday!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Morning all.

Happy birthday Mizze.

I feel like shit this morning, think iv had too much sleep, shame it wasent in one nice big block instead of being broken up.


----------



## mummyclo

Ooops got my days wrong x


----------



## Xaviersmom

Morning ladies!

I have decided I love my MW. Friday she told me to try some Pepcid for my heartburn. Haven't had heartburn since. :happydance:

Happy birthday Mizze!

DH and I made some progress (finally) on name choices for LO. I had 6 names and I made him rank them in order of how he liked them. I did the same. In our top 3, we had 2 of the same names. So I think I'm going to suggest we leave it at those 2.

That means we are narrowed to: Juliet and Allison. I am hoping to have it end up Juliet, but we will see. I think at this point, we will wait till she comes and decide from there.


----------



## mummyclo

My names are Noah, Olly or Oh's choice Billy :haha:


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Ness what a lovely bump you have!! :)
Ladies we are getting very close now !!!!! - especially those who are going to be 35weeks soon !!


----------



## lozzy21

wishingforbub said:


> Oh Ness what a lovely bump you have!! :)
> Ladies we are getting very close now !!!!! - especially those who are going to be 35weeks soon !!

Shhhhhhh dont remind me lol


----------



## Kerrieann

xaviersmom i love the name julliet!

The only name thats managed to stick for us is Ollie, but other names we like are Jude, Joshuar and Benji :happydance: still cant decide tho, he will probly be nameless for a few days untill we just end up calling him ollie because we cant agree on a name :haha:


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon all, just catching up in my lunchtime. 

Thank you all so much for your birthday wishes!! :happydance::happydance:



wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I had my scan today :) everything is fine with baby .. he is estimated at being 1.7kg. He is a very grumpy little boy LOL with chubby cheeks... we can't believe it is our child :baby:

Aw how lovely wishing - isnt he a cutie! 



Nessicle said:


> Oooh how good I'm jealous I dont finish til 11 November feel like I'll be the last one to finish work out of everyone :cry:
> 
> I wear fragranced pant liners now cos I leak pee constantly at the moment is vile :sick: think it's cos her entire body length is on my bladder it's soo uncomfortable!
> (

Aw hon its not too long now till you finish - 
I have to use the fragranced pantyliners now too or I smell! (yuck!) 



mrsbling said:


> Oooh happy birthday for tomorrow Mizze :cake:

Thank you for my cake!! :) 



sammiwry said:


> Ness I do bugger all at work anyway now as I can't be bothered* but having the kick stool would make it easier to be pretending to work lol*

:rofl: Im really having to work this week after a few weeks of arsing about on here too much! 



mummyclo said:


> Happy birthday Mizze! :hugs:
> Hope everyone is ok? *Not been on that much as last night me and oh had a bit of romance and I actually felt attractive for once!* Got midwife later so will let you know how that goes, it's always the same :haha:
> Xx

Thanks - and Hurray for you and OH! 



xkirstyx said:


> happy birthday mizzie!
> 
> me, jack and OH are meeting up with his friend and daughter and going to a big soft today :)
> 
> *has anyones morning sickness came back? i feel like i feel sick all the time and this has been for a week now *:(

Thanks - and yes - felt sick for most of yesterday and the heartburn makes me feel sick a lot too. 


Nessicle said:


> So here is my 32+3 bumpy!!
> 
> Dont know if there looks to be much of a difference but I cant see one really. I'm measuring on target though so not worried! A male colleague who has a son also said to me today that my baby must be on the small side if she's laying transverse...WTF?!
> 
> First two are 30 weeks second two are today x

Men - what do they know - its a lovely bump - I think it is higher. 



Xaviersmom said:


> Morning ladies!
> Happy birthday Mizze!
> 
> That means we are narrowed to: Juliet and Allison. I am hoping to have it end up Juliet, but we will see. I think at this point, we will wait till she comes and decide from there.

Thank you. Juliet is one of my absolute favourites and was going to be LO's name for ages. 

Well, im having a lovely birthday despite being in work. Had a horrible day yesterday after being on here in the morning I had to go back to bed - felt rubbish all day. DH looked after me so well though bless him! :) 

I had some lovely pressies but the best thing was a proper MUMMY card from Caitlyn!! which made me cry - love my DH - I really wasnt expecting that. :cloud9::cloud9:

Its a glorious day here and I will be heading out of work in a few hours to enjoy it. The family and some friends are all popping round after work too. 

So far ive had a chelsea bun for breakfast, a cheese and ham toastie and a puff pastry mince pie for lunch and no doubt will have a piece of my chocolate flake cake for tea :cake:

Now if that doesnt kick off my heartburn massively nothing will - oh dear! 

Hope all are okay - will pop in later once im home again

Ness - cracking signature hon!
Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Eeek - 60 days left ! And thats a LOT less than most of you 

Oh Pixxie - thanks for link and info on BLW - will be looking at that

And Chloe - have found my pram on EBAY - brand new for £150 less than best internet price! And if you hadnt mentioned ebay for the sling I would have forgotten to look so cheers! 

right must dash now.

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

I've got 2 hours left at work and really can't be bothered. I'm cold and I'm tired :-( roll on 2pm Saturday!


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> Good morning Girls....:flower:
> 
> So, half-term week is here again! :bunny:
> 
> 33 Weeks today & ONLY 6 Weeks left! :pink:
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day :kiss:

can't believe how little time some of us have left - who will be the first to give birth? Suppose it will most likely be Nat and Anouska...? 



mummyclo said:


> Yes its rounder at the top! Think mine is too :)
> will post pics on thurs when im 35 weeks! eeek!

I'm defo feeling more at the top where her legs and elbows are! Oooh 35 weeks that's crazy!!



Xaviersmom said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I have decided I love my MW. Friday she told me to try some Pepcid for my heartburn. Haven't had heartburn since. :happydance:
> 
> Happy birthday Mizze!
> 
> DH and I made some progress (finally) on name choices for LO. I had 6 names and I made him rank them in order of how he liked them. I did the same. In our top 3, we had 2 of the same names. So I think I'm going to suggest we leave it at those 2.
> 
> That means we are narrowed to: Juliet and Allison. I am hoping to have it end up Juliet, but we will see. I think at this point, we will wait till she comes and decide from there.

Yay for no more heartburn!!! 

I like Juliet it's very pretty :flower:



mummyclo said:


> My names are Noah, Olly or Oh's choice Billy :haha:

I love Noah and my friend has just called her new baby Olly Jack it's lovely!



wishingforbub said:


> Oh Ness what a lovely bump you have!! :)
> Ladies we are getting very close now !!!!! - especially those who are going to be 35weeks soon !!

thank you sweetie! :flower:



Kerrieann said:


> xaviersmom i love the name julliet!
> 
> The only name thats managed to stick for us is Ollie, but other names we like are Jude, Joshuar and Benji :happydance: still cant decide tho, he will probly be nameless for a few days untill we just end up calling him ollie because we cant agree on a name :haha:

I really like Jude - you dont really hear of many new babies being called Jude! 



Mizze said:


> Afternoon all, just catching up in my lunchtime.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your birthday wishes!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Oooh how good I'm jealous I dont finish til 11 November feel like I'll be the last one to finish work out of everyone :cry:
> 
> I wear fragranced pant liners now cos I leak pee constantly at the moment is vile :sick: think it's cos her entire body length is on my bladder it's soo uncomfortable!
> (
> 
> Aw hon its not too long now till you finish -
> I have to use the fragranced pantyliners now too or I smell! (yuck!)
> 
> Well, im having a lovely birthday despite being in work. Had a horrible day yesterday after being on here in the morning I had to go back to bed - felt rubbish all day. DH looked after me so well though bless him! :)
> 
> I had some lovely pressies but the best thing was a proper MUMMY card from Caitlyn!! which made me cry - love my DH - I really wasnt expecting that. :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Its a glorious day here and I will be heading out of work in a few hours to enjoy it. The family and some friends are all popping round after work too.
> 
> So far ive had a chelsea bun for breakfast, a cheese and ham toastie and a puff pastry mince pie for lunch and no doubt will have a piece of my chocolate flake cake for tea :cake:
> 
> Now if that doesnt kick off my heartburn massively nothing will - oh dear!
> 
> Hope all are okay - will pop in later once im home again
> 
> Ness - cracking signature hon!
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

Thank you for the bumpy comment and siggy comment :flower: 

I smell like wee otherwise if I don't use fragranced pant liners its vile I feel like an old lady :rofl: 

Glad you're having a nice birthday and bless your OH for the card from Caitlynn! I did that for OH's birthday got him a card from Ava but reckon he wont do it for my birthday next week :haha: men!! 

Sorry you felt rubbish yesterday but glad yoiu're feeling better now! xx


----------



## Kerrieann

ness where do you get scented panty liners from? ive just been getting ordinary ones from boots


----------



## wishingforbub

Kerrie I use Carefree ones they smell like cotton :)


----------



## Xaviersmom

Thanks guys. I am hoping for Juliet as well. It sort of has sentimental meaning. My grandmother who passed 5 years ago insisted I be names Julie when I was born. I was named Rebecca instead. DH's mom is named Frances. I was thinking Juliet b/c it's a more formal version of Julie. Juliet Frances....Julie :) DH's mom doesn't know I am thinking this. 

Alllison is just a name.. no real sentimental meaning. We had 5 names that were just names and Juliet that DH didn't veto. We both like the nickname Allie.

Mizze I'm glad today is going better for you!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Hi there, i am due december 25th :)


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> ness where do you get scented panty liners from? ive just been getting ordinary ones from boots

I use some Always ones they have a "light fragrance" just masks the wee smell lol :thumbup: I think Boots usually have their own version too for cheaper, I just get the always ones cos they come individually wrapped and better for the handbag at work :) x



GoogilyBear said:


> Hi there, i am due december 25th :)

welcome GoogilyBear! Aw what a lovely Xmas pressie!! 



Xaviersmom said:


> Thanks guys. I am hoping for Juliet as well. It sort of has sentimental meaning. My grandmother who passed 5 years ago insisted I be names Julie when I was born. I was named Rebecca instead. DH's mom is named Frances. I was thinking Juliet b/c it's a more formal version of Julie. Juliet Frances....Julie :) DH's mom doesn't know I am thinking this.
> 
> Alllison is just a name.. no real sentimental meaning. We had 5 names that were just names and Juliet that DH didn't veto. We both like the nickname Allie.
> 
> Mizze I'm glad today is going better for you!

Aww bless you I hope you get Juliet then! would be a lovely tribute x


----------



## lozzy21

Bloody tipical, the one day i need paracetamol and wev got none in.


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

Is anyone else here bump measuring more than 5cm bigger than their dates. I'm 33+6 weeks and at my last midwife app on Friday the fundal height was 42cm. I'm not worried about having a big baby just about having my choice of a natural birth snatched away from me. I really want to avoid induction and completely avoid a C-sec unless there is good medical reason.

Is there anyone further on than me who have been given their options by the healthcare provider on 'what to do next!' Do you agree? What are your feelings? Any advice would be very welcome. Thanks.

Ps this is baby #2 for me so my muscle tone isn't as it would be with the first. I always measured spot on with Freya!

xx


----------



## Nessicle

I'm sorry Ogre_babies I can't help I'm afraid, I'm measuring spot on atm. 

Perhaps you have more fluid though than baby and as you say its your second - perhaps some of the ladies who have had a baby previously will be able to help :flower:


----------



## GoogilyBear

It might be a nice christmas pressie, but it was my unententially got this baby as my birthday pressie this year haha x

Anyone else get numb legs when sitting down for long periods of time? i get an alful pain/numbing in my hip that goes all down my legs :/ it happpens at night as well in bed when i am led on my sides, and a pillow for support just doesnt work :( the only way i can get sleep is laying on my back.. but then that causes back and belly pain lol!!!

a never ending circle so it would seem


----------



## mummyclo

Back from midwife :)
Hes still head down and at brim apparently! Measuring 36 weeks, but im sure they can't be that accurate so not worried!
Hope everyone has had a nice sunny Monday :)


----------



## cho

Ogre_babies, have they referred you for a scan i think anything over 3cm should be scanned?
im having a curry tonight cant wait scrummy!
what are you girls having, i actually dont stop eating, im hoping my mw doesnt weigh me on weds as i dont think she will be pleased with how quick the weight is piling on now compared to the beggining lol:blush: oh well i had done good till about 29 weeks :haha:
I think i may secretely miss being pregnant when bubba comes? anyone else feel like that, i wanna try and carry on enjoying it till the nd(or until my next niggle:haha: )
I am not wearing liners but thinking perhaps i should, as i am starting to get a lot of discharge, has anyone checked there cervix, by the way? sorry tmi
I was a bit panicky yesterday as i wasnt sure if i was leaking amniotic fluid, i have come to the decision that my bladder is weakening:blush:


----------



## mummyclo

I am having fish pie for dinner! :munch:
As for missing being pregnant, i will miss the nice bits like feeling him move and stuff but i WONT miss all the aching and not being able to do stuff.
How the f*** do you check your own cervix? :haha:


----------



## GoogilyBear

mummyclo said:


> I am having fish pie for dinner! :munch:
> As for missing being pregnant, i will miss the nice bits like feeling him move and stuff but i WONT miss all the aching and not being able to do stuff.
> How the f*** do you check your own cervix? :haha:

Exactly what i was thinking... how on earth do you check it yourself lol?
bending to wipe yourself is hard enough let alone checking your self lol!!!
xx


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> Back from midwife :)
> Hes still head down and at brim apparently! Measuring 36 weeks, but im sure they can't be that accurate so not worried!
> Hope everyone has had a nice sunny Monday :)

Glad all went well and baby head down! :happydance:



c.holdway said:


> Ogre_babies, have they referred you for a scan i think anything over 3cm should be scanned?
> im having a curry tonight cant wait scrummy!
> what are you girls having, i actually dont stop eating, im hoping my mw doesnt weigh me on weds as i dont think she will be pleased with how quick the weight is piling on now compared to the beggining lol:blush: oh well i had done good till about 29 weeks :haha:
> I think i may secretely miss being pregnant when bubba comes? anyone else feel like that, i wanna try and carry on enjoying it till the nd(or until my next niggle:haha: )
> I am not wearing liners but thinking perhaps i should, as i am starting to get a lot of discharge, has anyone checked there cervix, by the way? sorry tmi
> I was a bit panicky yesterday as i wasnt sure if i was leaking amniotic fluid, i have come to the decision that my bladder is weakening:blush:

I dont think I will miss the uncomfortable part I'm at now as I can barely breath, and working is absolutely killing me so goodness knows what it will be like when i have my second working part time and having a toddler to run around after will be even more tiring! 

I'm really ready for baby now I'm so desperate to be able to get comfortable and not be up all night peeing and to have her next to me in bed etc, maybe I'll feel different once I finish work and am able to rest more and enjoy the last month? I'll definitely miss the kicks and movement though 

i havent checked my cervix but tbh I wouldnt know what I was feeling for! I havent got much discharge now really but definitely leaking a bit of pee :sick: x


----------



## wishingforbub

Hehe we are having buritos for dinner :)
Checking your cervix ???? I can barely find my foof LOL :)


----------



## GoogilyBear

Smoked haddock for tea :/ OH was with me when doctor told me i need to eat more meat and fish ( being pregnant has made me go right off meat.. makes me feel sick.. and yet my all time fave food is roast mint lamb..i cant even look at it now)

so fish is on the menu at least twice a week :/


----------



## Nessicle

wishingforbub said:


> Hehe we are having buritos for dinner :)
> Checking your cervix ???? I can barely find my foof LOL :)

:rofl: 

I havent seen mine for months - if I cant see it, it doesnt exist!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Nessicle said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> Hehe we are having buritos for dinner :)
> Checking your cervix ???? I can barely find my foof LOL :)
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I havent seen mine for months - if I cant see it, it doesnt exist!Click to expand...

foof?? i think i might be having one of those rare blonde moments...


----------



## cho

lol, how funny, i dont know what i am looking for but i thought i would have a feel see if anything is different down there, lol.
Heard about some ppl doing it, thought i would give it a go! but like you said i havent got a clue what im looking for, everything feels real soft inside though(whatever that means)
i cant see my bits either its horrible, especially when shaving!
mmmm fish pie, mmm smoked haddock and well i love burritos all your dinners sound yum, i keep eating haribo's god damn kids! I dont even like frigging haribos


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: @ if i can't see it, it doesn't exist!


----------



## GoogilyBear

hahah so foof means what i think it means then?? haha.. ive never heard it called that before hehehehe. next time me and OH talk about how im feeling.. and if ive had anymore leakages or whatever.. ill say foof to see his reaction... haha its got me giggliing lots.... hehe... foof.

hehe.
Foof.

i might have to ask OH to see how it feels hahah that would be odd, could end up with sexytime tho :s 

lol. sorry but foof has really got me crying with laughter that i cannot even see the screem to tyoe anymore hahahahahahah :lol:


----------



## mummyclo

I think i need to start having more "sexy time", it was so tight last night it stung for a few seconds when we were dtd!
Sorry for TMI :haha:


----------



## GoogilyBear

Yeahhh we should really start having more sexytime, specially as its supposed to help towards the end XD and OH insists on doing it a lot a week before DD So baby might come early haha.

Foof still has me chuckling. so much so my mothers actually asked me what im giggling at. how on earth do i say that to her haha....

"mum.. i am laughing at the word.. Foof...." LMAO


----------



## Nessicle

I've told OH we'll be having sexy time lots when I reach 37 weeks :haha: he looked at me with a horrified expression :rofl: poor lad! 

foof and vajayjay are my fave words! 

And yep Chloe - it doesnt exist :haha: thats my reasoning for not pruning the bush for the last 4 months - though saying that I'm not very hairy anyway so it's not a full on 70's bush or anything!


----------



## cho

ive dtd once since being preggers!
I think i may have to force myself to do it soon though as i need his spermies to soften me cervix lol!


----------



## GoogilyBear

vajayjay hahaha thats a good one.. but foof really has got me giggling lol.


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Charlotte be careful you foof will have closed up! Mine did in a few weeks!
:haha:


----------



## cho

closed up lol, wouldnt suprise me especially with how swollen things are down there lmao, i just cant bring myself to do it!, i feel like a virgin all over again too! eek


----------



## GoogilyBear

Ive not noticed till now.. but my foof seems to bulge downwards.. is that pressure of where baby is?


----------



## cho

I have this too, its apparently veins from the extra blood flow which makes a pool, making it bulge:shrug: SEXY ay !!! lol


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> ive dtd once since being preggers!
> I think i may have to force myself to do it soon though as i need his spermies to soften me cervix lol!

we've done it twice I think but OH has admitted since feeling his daughter move it just freaks him out a bit lol plus I'm too tired. I feel really insecure though and guilty that we havent dtd...feel like he might look elsewhere for it - which is silly because I know he won't and I've offered to do other stuff for him but he's happy with his hand and some porn for now :haha:


----------



## GoogilyBear

haha oh god.. i am dreading any sexy time now lol.. my poor OH having to look at that XD actually makes me giggle at the though ahha...

"is everything okay..?" 
"yeahh"
"foof looking good?" hahaha foloowed by me in histerics.

i swear that word is going to put me in early labour haha.. i just cannot stop giggling haha.


----------



## mummyclo

Hmmm, not sure, mayb its just a bit swollen inside :shrug:
I don't know cuz i don't be shoving my fingers up there! :haha:


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

c.holdway said:


> Ogre_babies, have they referred you for a scan i think anything over 3cm should be scanned?

Yes, I'm waiting for the appointment to come through. I'm in for the GTT tomorrow just to be on the safe side but I have no sign of GD.


----------



## ducky1502

Just to let you guys know... Im still alive lol!!

Been poorly since saturday :( So havent been on much.

Hope ur all well and glad to see my word 'foof' is still in use haha.


----------



## Nessicle

lovely image there chloe......


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> So here is my 32+3 bumpy!!
> 
> Dont know if there looks to be much of a difference but I cant see one really. I'm measuring on target though so not worried! A male colleague who has a son also said to me today that my baby must be on the small side if she's laying transverse...WTF?!
> 
> First two are 30 weeks second two are today x

Bump is defiantly bigger! And much more round :) 



GoogilyBear said:


> Hi there, i am due december 25th :)

Hello and welcome to the Dreamers! :wave: I see you have already seen that our main discussions are about food and our lady bits :haha: 



OgRe_BaBiEs said:


> Is anyone else here bump measuring more than 5cm bigger than their dates. I'm 33+6 weeks and at my last midwife app on Friday the fundal height was 42cm. I'm not worried about having a big baby just about having my choice of a natural birth snatched away from me. I really want to avoid induction and completely avoid a C-sec unless there is good medical reason.
> 
> Is there anyone further on than me who have been given their options by the healthcare provider on 'what to do next!' Do you agree? What are your feelings? Any advice would be very welcome. Thanks.
> 
> Ps this is baby #2 for me so my muscle tone isn't as it would be with the first. I always measured spot on with Freya!
> 
> xx

They should be giving you a scan to see if baby is actually measuring big or if you just have lots of fluid, hope everything's ok! 



c.holdway said:


> Ogre_babies, have they referred you for a scan i think anything over 3cm should be scanned?
> im having a curry tonight cant wait scrummy!
> what are you girls having, i actually dont stop eating, im hoping my mw doesnt weigh me on weds as i dont think she will be pleased with how quick the weight is piling on now compared to the beggining lol:blush: oh well i had done good till about 29 weeks :haha:
> *I think i may secretely miss being pregnant when bubba comes? anyone else feel like that, i wanna try and carry on enjoying it till the nd(or until my next niggle )*
> I am not wearing liners but thinking perhaps i should, as i am starting to get a lot of discharge, has anyone checked there cervix, by the way? sorry tmi
> I was a bit panicky yesterday as i wasnt sure if i was leaking amniotic fluid, i have come to the decision that my bladder is weakening:blush:

I think I'll miss it too, I've had quite an easy pregnancy. I think I'll miss feeling her moving about but I'm sure I wont miss having my insides all squashed up! 

Oh and I have checked my cervix a few times, I did it all the time when TTC, it just feels really soft and slightly open. I don't want to prod too much because I reckon I could touch the waters if I really tried! :wacko: 



c.holdway said:


> I have this too, its apparently veins from the extra blood flow which makes a pool, making it bulge:shrug: SEXY ay !!! lol

My OH seems to think so! It feels better apparently :rofl: sorry TMI! 

OH has made the mistake of telling me he has money, when he comes home I'm going to tell him he needs to contribute to my 'new boot fund' and possibly a 'take me out to dinner fund' too :D xxx


----------



## cho

love it pixxie!!!
oh and about the cervix i couldnt feel a hole, i dont know whether i am feeling the right thing, its a diff texture to everywhere else, right? mine was really soft


----------



## GoogilyBear

*FOOF is the word!!!!! I Am Loving it haha.*


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> ive dtd once since being preggers!
> I think i may have to force myself to do it soon though as i need his spermies to soften me cervix lol!




ducky1502 said:


> Just to let you guys know... Im still alive lol!!
> 
> Been poorly since saturday :( So havent been on much.
> 
> Hope ur all well and glad to see my word 'foof' is still in use haha.

was wondering where you were! Sorry you've been feeling so rotten! You feeling better now?xx


----------



## GoogilyBear

mummyclo said:


> Hmmm, not sure, mayb its just a bit swollen inside :shrug:
> I don't know cuz i don't be shoving my fingers up there! :haha:

Ive not been shoving no nothing up my foof haha.
its just where ive been in bath and been cleaning myfoof that ive noticed a buldge on the outside.. if you get me hahah x

How long do you boil smoked haddock in milk for anybody??? OH home in half hour and ive yet to put tea on hahaha


----------



## cho

i can only feel it bulging when on the toilet?
Ducky good to hear from you hun, whats been up?
Wonder how anouska is getting on? x


----------



## mummyclo

Oh yea hope she gets her c sec date!
Sorry your feeling poo ducky :hugs:
X


----------



## Pixxie

c.holdway said:


> love it pixxie!!!
> oh and about the cervix i couldnt feel a hole, i dont know whether i am feeling the right thing, its a diff texture to everywhere else, right? mine was really soft

Yeah mine is really soft, if you can feel a different texture then that's it. You can't always feel the hole though, your cervix moves about quite a bit and sometimes it kind of rotates so the hole is out of reach. Last time I had a go I almost couldn't get it but since I am 'well practised' I just about managed. :blush: xx


----------



## cho

so how does it change close to labour? sorry dont really know much about it?


----------



## Pixxie

c.holdway said:


> so how does it change close to labour? sorry dont really know much about it?

I think it gets softer and turns so that it's facing straight down. And I think it gets easier to get a fingertip in the hole but I'm not totally sure! x


----------



## cho

im def not putting my finger in a hole even if i do find it lol
mines def real soft cos that was the only difference i could feel x


----------



## xkirstyx

argh im not putting my finger up my foof lol the thought really scares me lol im prob expections to feel bubs or something haha but it does freak me out when people talk about putting there finger in the hole and feeling bubs head! eeeeeek ill leave it to the midwife lol


----------



## Pixxie

I'll only be trying to get in if I'm overdue! I don't want to be induced :haha: xx


----------



## cho

so take it thats where they sweep in, i am refusing a sweep for as long as i can, mine killed!
I know some ppl it dont really hurt but jesus christ she must have really sweeped me with Bradley has really put me off having one, however a good sweep is suppose to hurt, mine made 0.5 cm dilated lmao!!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

omg dont remind me of the sweep mine was really painfull aswell :(


----------



## Pixxie

Yea that's basically what a sweep is! I imagine if you did it yourself though it's much less likely to hurt. I've also heard of overdue women 'accidentally' breaking their waters when checking their cervix, don't think I'll do that unless I'm really desperate though :wacko: xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Your cervix should feel like the end of your nose and when it goes soft when your ready t go into labor it should feel like your lips.


----------



## lozzy21

Iv told OH as soon as i get to 37 weeks were having sex every day, his face lit up bless him lol. Wev gone from every day/every other day to once or twice a week.


----------



## cho

lozzy, thats like doing the marathon !


----------



## Mizze

GoogilyBear said:


> hahah so foof means what i think it means then?? haha.. ive never heard it called that before hehehehe. next time me and OH talk about how im feeling.. and if ive had anymore leakages or whatever.. ill say foof to see his reaction... haha its got me giggliing lots.... hehe... foof.
> 
> hehe.
> Foof.
> 
> i might have to ask OH to see how it feels hahah that would be odd, could end up with sexytime tho :s
> 
> *lol. sorry but foof has really got me crying with laughter that i cannot even see the screem to tyoe anymore hahahahahahah *

Ah good to see another dreamer who appreciates our love of the word FOOF!! Its definately the word of the thread! I love it personally. 



Pixxie said:


> Yea that's basically what a sweep is! I imagine if you did it yourself though it's much less likely to hurt. I've also heard of overdue women 'accidentally' breaking their waters when checking their cervix, don't think I'll do that unless I'm really desperate though :wacko: xxx

Ow, Im with Kirsty I dont think I will be sticking my fingers up my foof. But maybe I will get desperate enough at 40+ weeks but not before then

Well either something is up with the laptop or something with the site because nothing seems to work properly tonight - I only got 2 multi-quotes not the 5+ I clicked on.

Anyway - loving the foof talk - need to trim mine. DH and I dtd about once a week but NOT if Caitlyn is obviously awake - its just too weird and puts us both off -no :sex: for us this morning as madam was awake and kicking from about 6am! Typical. :) IIRC Wilsmum and her DH dtd more than the rest of us! I hope she got her scan date.

No idea how long to poach fish for sorry - I think it was googlibear (love the name MI is one of my favourite films ever) who asked

Tea tonight possibly a takeaway but im so full of cake im not sure I want a big dinner. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Your cervix should feel like the end of your nose and when it goes soft when your ready t go into labor it should feel like your lips.

Good analogy Lozzy I have a real idea of what its supposed to feel like now. 



lozzy21 said:


> Iv told OH as soon as i get to 37 weeks were having sex every day, his face lit up bless him lol. Wev gone from every day/every other day to once or twice a week.

Ha! Bet he was chuffed! Havent discussed it with DH - but im sure he will be fine with upping the frequency!

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

c.holdway said:


> lozzy, thats like doing the marathon !

Il refrase that, i will let him have sex with me every day, wether il put any effort into it is another question lol


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> lozzy, thats like doing the marathon !
> 
> Il refrase that, i will let him have sex with me every day, wether il put any effort into it is another question lolClick to expand...

:rofl:

Mizze


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> lozzy, thats like doing the marathon !
> 
> Il refrase that, i will let him have sex with me every day, wether il put any effort into it is another question lolClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Any one got any tips on making carpel tunnel hurt less? Im gessing thats what it is.


----------



## cho

mine doesnt hurt so much mines more annoying, i get real bad pins and needles and the worst one is how hot they get, it burns but usually after doing repetitive moement so could be that, my veins all stick out on them too, and they go really blotchy looks awful! I only have to rub my hands together to set it off


----------



## lozzy21

It started off as just being anoying, waking up in the night and my finers would be numb but now the joints in my fingers are realy sore


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hope Anouska is ok x


----------



## sammiwry

Had some bad news tonight, my other good friend from work who is trying for a baby has had a very early miscarriage :-( feel so sorry for her as she's been trying for a while and we are meant to be going baby shopping on Thursday :-(


----------



## mummyclo

Awww sammi thats crap :(
:hugs: for you both! xx


----------



## cho

sammiwry said:


> Had some bad news tonight, my other good friend from work who is trying for a baby has had a very early miscarriage :-( feel so sorry for her as she's been trying for a while and we are meant to be going baby shopping on Thursday :-(

sorry to hear that hun, and sorry wasnt suppose to thank that x:hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Phones being a div and won't let me multi quote. Thanks guys, am gutted for her hopefully next time shell have a sticky pebble


----------



## ducky1502

Still not very well. Had some kind of sickness bug i think. Not being sick anymore but im exhausted and faint after a couple of steps. Think my body is exhausted. On a positive note the nursery is painted and the furniture is up :) so happy!!


----------



## cho

ah thats brill ducky bet its exciting to have it finished x


----------



## sammiwry

Ducky sorry to hear your still feeling rough, but big  for a painted nursery with furnitature!


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm Back!
Sorry been ages but went to Asda on the way back from the hospital and then had dinner and then took me ages to catch up!!!!

Well I got my c-sec date and baby will be born on 22nd November (definately) before lunch (probably) so only 28 days left for me!!!!! Aaarrrgggghhh!!!
Saw a MW first and she did all the usual checks and everything fine except she got my fundal height meausrement as the same as it was a week ago so has dropped from the high line to the average line on my graph! Seeing my usual MW next Tuesday so will see how she measures it then!
And the consultant was really lovely and agreed after the traumatic experience I had with Wil that an elective would be the best route to take!

Can't remember what else I was gonna say now but DH says that we're all mad and he'll be taking very good care of my foof tonight!!!! :wink:


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo how exciting! Have to admit I'm jealous I'd love to know when madden is going to be here!!


----------



## mummyclo

Yey! Can't believe you will have bubs in 27 days!! :happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

Happy birthday Mizze!!!:happydance:
Great bump and siggy Ness!!!

I just got back from my 34 week appointment (I am 34 weeks on thursday). I am measuring in at 33cm and the baby is head down.:happydance: I think that he has been that way since his 20 week ultrasound as I have felt him in the same place for a long time now. We discussed birth plan. I think that I want to try and avoid an epidural, but I want to have a local block so that I won't feel it if I tear. She told me that they try hard to avoid episiotomy's (sp?) and that they due massage with oil first to try and help stretch things out. I also found out that they have 3 hot tubs to use while I am in early labor. She also told me that I can have as many people as I want in the delivery room. I am not sure what to do about that now. If I were to go into labor after thursday, she wouldn't try to stop it. :wacko: 
Well, I am off to the stores. Talk to you all later.:hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

Awwww yay to ur csection date!!!!! U must be sooo excited.


----------



## lozzy21

Id love to know what date baby was coming.


----------



## WILSMUM

yeah really excited but its slightly weird at the smae time knowing exactly when babys birthday is gonna be!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Evening ladies, loving all the foof talk! :haha:

Welcome to the thread googlibear, ill add you to our dreamers list!

Sammi im so sorry to hear of ur friends sad news, thas awful :cry:

Ducky, glad ur back, have you got any pics?? 

Yay for ur section date wilsmum! Thats so exciting, you might be having the first baby then, or maybe nat :shrug:


----------



## lozzy21

I think nats wouldent be untill the 3rd of december at the earliest. Dont think they do them untill 38 weeks if everythings ok.


----------



## Pixxie

OH is such a div, he's supposed to be away until tomorrow night but phoned his afternoon and said he would actually be back today at about 5. So I was all excited to see him, decided not to go to MIL's and wait in for him. 5pm comes and goes, I text him at 5.30, phoned at 7 and 8 but he didn't answer either time. I text again asking him to phone me, so he phone's and I ask what's going on and he say's he got held up and he's on the way home. BUT then he tells me that he's not coming home to see me, he's going out to the pub for his friends birthday! I ended up crying on the phone and pretending I wasn't but he could tell I was :dohh: So I stayed in all by myself for nothing :nope: good job I have chocolate fudge cake to make it better. Bloody hormones making everything worse than it is.

He better buy me some new shoes for this...


----------



## GoogilyBear

Thanks for adding me to the dreamers list :)
The name googilybear actually comes from my OH lol.. its his pet name for me, that with woodybear bubby bear and things hehe :) we totally didnt realise it was from monsters inc till after watching it with his nephews one evening lol.

And FOOF is officially the word of the year lol, its had me and OH giggling since i found it out and i told him when we got home hahaha.

Just been for a mcflurry..... <3 YUMMY <3


----------



## Nessicle

yay Anouska sooo chuffed for ya how weird you know when your baby will be here!! that's one of the reasons I want Ava to stay transverse :haha: I really dont think she'll turn now she's favoured transverse all the way through my pregnancy - every scan she was on her side lol! 

Pixxie :hugs: eat lots of cake I would be doing the same 

googilybear where in East Yorks are you from? 

I'm laid in bed after a warm shower watching Ever After on Film 4 and drinking peppermint tea! 

Feel rotten and really dont want to go to work tomorrow :( got mw at 3.45pm though! always look forward to my mw appts now!


----------



## lozzy21

Mmmmmm every one needs to go get rhubarb crumble.


----------



## mummyclo

lozzy21 said:


> Mmmmmm every one needs to go get rhubarb crumble.

RANDOM! :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Iv just had a bowl with custard, waaaaaaaay better than sex


----------



## GoogilyBear

Nessicle said:


> yay Anouska sooo chuffed for ya how weird you know when your baby will be here!! that's one of the reasons I want Ava to stay transverse :haha: I really dont think she'll turn now she's favoured transverse all the way through my pregnancy - every scan she was on her side lol!
> 
> Pixxie :hugs: eat lots of cake I would be doing the same
> 
> googilybear where in East Yorks are you from?
> 
> I'm laid in bed after a warm shower watching Ever After on Film 4 and drinking peppermint tea!
> 
> Feel rotten and really dont want to go to work tomorrow :( got mw at 3.45pm though! always look forward to my mw appts now!

Driffield lol :) Im not from yorkshire tho, me and my family are Londoners at heart living life in the countryside lol <3 my OH is from scarborough/Langtoft :)


----------



## GoogilyBear

Good Night ladies :) hope to chat tomorrow :) need someone to talk to on my lonely days at home :)
xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

lozzy21 said:


> Mmmmmm every one needs to go get rhubarb crumble.




lozzy21 said:


> Iv just had a bowl with custard, waaaaaaaay better than sex

:haha: haha love the random posts lozzy! sex......whats that again??????????:shrug:


----------



## lozzy21

xkirstyx said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm every one needs to go get rhubarb crumble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Iv just had a bowl with custard, waaaaaaaay better than sexClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: haha love the random posts lozzy! sex......whats that again??????????:shrug:Click to expand...

The thing that put us in this condition in the first place lol


----------



## lozzy21

Some one remind me in about 20 mins to go make my RLT.


----------



## xkirstyx

lozzy21 said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm every one needs to go get rhubarb crumble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Iv just had a bowl with custard, waaaaaaaay better than sexClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: haha love the random posts lozzy! sex......whats that again??????????:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> The thing that put us in this condition in the first place lolClick to expand...

you mean the reason why iv been pregnant for the last 2years! :dohh:



lozzy21 said:


> Some one remind me in about 20 mins to go make my RLT.

and me! :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

I cba to go make it, iv just downed a pint of dr pepper and feel sick lol


----------



## xkirstyx

im just to tired and lazy to move!


----------



## lozzy21

Il go in a min.

Im not going to be able to sleep tonight, i can tell :dohh:


----------



## xkirstyx

argh baby is pushing my hip and the pain is going round to my back-soooooo sore!!!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

lozzy21 said:


> Il go in a min.
> 
> Im not going to be able to sleep tonight, i can tell :dohh:

if you go ill go! :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Give it a prod kirsty, iv realy need to burp and i cant and it hurts.


----------



## lozzy21

Think OH is making me mine hehehehe


----------



## xkirstyx

i cant breath now!!!! grrrrrr on the ball i go! i neeeed to move this baby!!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

lozzy21 said:


> Think OH is making me mine hehehehe

:nope: no fair!


----------



## lozzy21

Youv reminded me Kirsty i need to get mine this week.


----------



## KellyC75

GoogilyBear said:


> Hi there, i am due december 25th :)


Hello, Congratulations & Welcome :kiss:

Bet you never thought when you 'stumbled' across our thread you would be talking 'Foofs'!!! :haha::haha:



WILSMUM said:


> I'm Back!
> Sorry been ages but went to Asda on the way back from the hospital and then had dinner and then took me ages to catch up!!!!
> 
> Well I got my c-sec date and baby will be born on 22nd November (definately) before lunch (probably) so only 28 days left for me!!!!! Aaarrrgggghhh!!!
> Saw a MW first and she did all the usual checks and everything fine except she got my fundal height meausrement as the same as it was a week ago so has dropped from the high line to the average line on my graph! Seeing my usual MW next Tuesday so will see how she measures it then!
> And the consultant was really lovely and agreed after the traumatic experience I had with Wil that an elective would be the best route to take!
> 
> Can't remember what else I was gonna say now but DH says that we're all mad and he'll be taking very good care of my foof tonight!!!! :wink:

Glad all went well with your appointment...

Your gonna have a little 'Scorpio' baby....Lucky thing, Scorpios are the best :winkwink: Loyal...Sensitive, caring :hugs:

How are you feeling about the Csection? I am nervous about mine :wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

My LO has hiccups every day :baby: Someimes a few times a day

My DS1&2 never had he hiccups (well not that I could feel anyway)


----------



## KellyC75

Oh & my braxton hicks are getting stronger & I get sooooo many a day now, not nice :nope:


----------



## xkirstyx

right im gonna get off my ass and make my RLT then go peeeee!


----------



## xkirstyx

KellyC75 said:


> Oh & my braxton hicks are getting stronger & I get sooooo many a day now, not nice :nope:

me 2 :cry:


----------



## lozzy21

Mines on the side cooling down, i only even get BH when i drink it


----------



## xkirstyx

mine is aswell :) nah i dont get them when drinking it! mostly when im walking round!


----------



## lozzy21

nop only when i drink RLT.

My back is bloody killing me tonight and iv done nothing.


----------



## Xaviersmom

xkirstyx said:


> :haha: haha love the random posts lozzy! sex......whats that again??????????:shrug:

:blush: I think my DH has been avoiding me lately.. I'm starting to forget what sex is like too. Pretty sure it's because LO was awake and kicking last time.



KellyC75 said:


> Oh & my braxton hicks are getting stronger & I get sooooo many a day now, not nice :nope:

Me too :( I'm staying away from RLT and other eviction starters for a couple weeks.. I started taking magnesium and calcium in hopes of easing them a bit.


----------



## xkirstyx

woooooooo baby is pressing down on my foof and getting loads of movement in middle of belly :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

lol, mines finaly having a nap. It will wake up once i go to bed


----------



## xkirstyx

my baby is always awake at this time!!!! hope that changes when shes here lol!


----------



## xkirstyx

haha i made the 14000 post! us lot dont half talk!!!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

right im offski to bed! night xxxx


----------



## WILSMUM

GoogilyBear said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> yay Anouska sooo chuffed for ya how weird you know when your baby will be here!! that's one of the reasons I want Ava to stay transverse :haha: I really dont think she'll turn now she's favoured transverse all the way through my pregnancy - every scan she was on her side lol!
> 
> Pixxie :hugs: eat lots of cake I would be doing the same
> 
> googilybear where in East Yorks are you from?
> 
> I'm laid in bed after a warm shower watching Ever After on Film 4 and drinking peppermint tea!
> 
> Feel rotten and really dont want to go to work tomorrow :( got mw at 3.45pm though! always look forward to my mw appts now!
> 
> Driffield lol :) Im not from yorkshire tho, me and my family are Londoners at heart living life in the countryside lol <3 my OH is from scarborough/Langtoft :)Click to expand...

I'm a Londoner up North too!!! Well South London, Croydon! I lived there till I was 11 then moved around Southern England till I moved up here 2 and a half years ago!
Where a bouts in London are you from?



KellyC75 said:


> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> Hi there, i am due december 25th :)
> 
> 
> Hello, Congratulations & Welcome :kiss:
> 
> Bet you never thought when you 'stumbled' across our thread you would be talking 'Foofs'!!! :haha::haha:
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> I'm Back!
> Sorry been ages but went to Asda on the way back from the hospital and then had dinner and then took me ages to catch up!!!!
> 
> Well I got my c-sec date and baby will be born on 22nd November (definately) before lunch (probably) so only 28 days left for me!!!!! Aaarrrgggghhh!!!
> Saw a MW first and she did all the usual checks and everything fine except she got my fundal height meausrement as the same as it was a week ago so has dropped from the high line to the average line on my graph! Seeing my usual MW next Tuesday so will see how she measures it then!
> And the consultant was really lovely and agreed after the traumatic experience I had with Wil that an elective would be the best route to take!
> 
> Can't remember what else I was gonna say now but DH says that we're all mad and he'll be taking very good care of my foof tonight!!!! :wink:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad all went well with your appointment...
> 
> Your gonna have a little 'Scorpio' baby....Lucky thing, Scorpios are the best :winkwink: Loyal...Sensitive, caring :hugs:
> 
> How are you feeling about the Csection? I am nervous about mine :wacko:Click to expand...

I wasn't worried about it before but now its booked and they went through all the starving from midnight and taking these tablets then and this one then stuff I'm a bit worried and nervous about it now and esp having the spinal - they sent me home with a leaflet about it and after I started reading it I wished I hadn't!!!


And finally after 7 weeks of pestering I have finally got my SMP1 form! So my job for today now is to fill out the exciting Maternity Allowance form!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Nessicle

GoogilyBear said:


> Driffield lol :) Im not from yorkshire tho, me and my family are Londoners at heart living life in the countryside lol <3 my OH is from scarborough/Langtoft :)

ooh yeah I know where Driffield is from! I'm in sunny West Yorkshire in Leeds, love it here! 



xkirstyx said:


> :haha: haha love the random posts lozzy! sex......whats that again??????????:shrug:

lol yeah what's sex?! 



KellyC75 said:


> Your gonna have a little 'Scorpio' baby....Lucky thing, Scorpios are the best :winkwink: Loyal...Sensitive, caring :hugs:
> 
> How are you feeling about the Csection? I am nervous about mine :wacko:[/SIZE]

I'm a scorpio :D my birthday next wednesday yay! No idea what to ask OH to get me anyone got any good ideas?! There's nothing I _need_ so I'm stuck really!



KellyC75 said:


> My LO has hiccups every day :baby: Someimes a few times a day
> 
> My DS1&2 never had he hiccups (well not that I could feel anyway)

Ava has them about 3-4 times a day 



KellyC75 said:


> Oh & my braxton hicks are getting stronger & I get sooooo many a day now, not nice :nope:

Mine too Kelly they're really strong in the afternoon mainly after drinking rlt (though the effects don't kick in til the next day) saying that I didnt have a cup yesterday and I had them quite strong yesterday eek!


----------



## Nessicle

Got mw this afternoon, going to tell her about my sore swollen fingers as haven't mentioned it before as it started after my last appt. Carpal tunnel is not fun! 

will ask about rlt and baby being transverse too wondering if she might suggest I wait before taking it which is why I've stopped until I've seen her. 

Managed a little extra sleep last night I was so exhausted I went to bed at 9.30pm! 

was up 4 times instead of 6 times for the toilet so that's a bonus ha ha.

Been getting some period pains today too wondering if i need to drink more fluids so trying to down some extra water, just hate drinking cold water when it's cold so have taken to drinking hot water - OH thinks I'm weird for that lol


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> Been getting some period pains today too wondering if i need to drink more fluids so trying to down some extra water, just hate drinking cold water when it's cold so have taken to drinking hot water - OH thinks I'm weird for that lol

Stick some juice in it, thats what i do. How about asking him to pay for a massage or a posh pre or post baby hair cut and colour?


----------



## lozzy21

Well iv woke up this morning with a splitting headache and a fat face and hands, rang my mw, she cant see me because shes fully booked up with clinic so shes told me to go down to the day unit to get checked over, just waiting for my mum to get ready and then come get me.


----------



## cho

lozzy hope all is ok, i wont be on till later so will catch up the, hope its nothing :hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

I hope ur ok lozzy and its nothing serious. Keep us updated.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hope you're ok Lozzy

Ness - good luck with your mw appt. My LO always prefers transverse too but she was head down at my last mw appt. She does seem to go back to transverse very quick though.

Glad you've got your date Anouska.

I can't remember who said it but someone said something about smelling like an old woman (ie pee) omg I hate it. It's all I can smell all the time - even with panty liners - not happy (stomping my feet)

Also I really can't say whether I've had BH or not but then I didn't really notice them with Mollie either.

Hope you all have a good day. xx


----------



## KellyC75

WILSMUM said:


> I wasn't worried about it before but now its booked and they went through all the starving from midnight and taking these tablets then and this one then stuff I'm a bit worried and nervous about it now and esp having the spinal - they sent me home with a leaflet about it and after I started reading it I wished I hadn't!!!
> 
> 
> Ive had those forms since about 16 weeks & think thats why im nervous...:wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I'm a scorpio :D my birthday next wednesday yay! No idea what to ask OH to get me anyone got any good ideas?! There's nothing I _need_ so I'm stuck really!
> 
> Been getting some period pains today too wondering if i need to drink more fluids so trying to down some extra water, just hate drinking cold water when it's cold so have taken to drinking hot water - OH thinks I'm weird for that lol
> 
> 
> Its my Birthday in a few weeks & im gonna ask for a pamper day....A haircut & colour :kiss:
> 
> And I would add lemon to the hot water....refreshing :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Well iv woke up this morning with a splitting headache and a fat face and hands, rang my mw, she cant see me because shes fully booked up with clinic so shes told me to go down to the day unit to get checked over, just waiting for my mum to get ready and then come get me.Click to expand...
> 
> Hope everything is Ok Lozzy....Let us know wont you :flower:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## lozzy21

Just waiting for my mam to pick me up


----------



## GoogilyBear

Morning Ladies :) Tis a Damp & Drizzly one here :/

Hope your okay Lozzy :) :hugs: Here allllll day ifya wanna chat :)
Ness - Have fun at the Mw Appt :) :hugs:

Ive officially decided that after the labour, I am going to sit on towels untill the bleeding or whatever happens after, stops.*I HATE PADS!!!* They make me horribly itchy and i am so paranoid that you can see them when walking about or that they are going to leak D: so cheap towels it is :D lol.

Got some great News too... Moving Into Our Flat This Weekend!! We Get The Keys Friday!!!!!!!!!!

*FINALLY I CAN START NESTING!!!! WOOOOOOO!!!! Cannot Wait *


----------



## spencerbear

27 days left now wilmum :happydance:

Hope everything is ok lozzy...

Just got back from hospital, scan went ok babyis measuring niely and no excess fluid so all is good. They say little oneis about 4lb now....

Still wont show what it is, so looks like we are stopping as team yellow till the end now....best get organised and choose a couple of boys names lol

I got a bargain over the weekend, a john lewis changing unit with cupboards underneath, immaculate condition for £10 am really pleased and feel a bi more organised now ive put the baskets on with nappies, wipes etc. Just got to finally think about packing this bag, just in case.


----------



## GoogilyBear

spencerbear said:


> 27 days left now wilmum :happydance:
> 
> Hope everything is ok lozzy...
> 
> Just got back from hospital, scan went ok babyis measuring niely and no excess fluid so all is good. They say little oneis about 4lb now....
> 
> Still wont show what it is, so looks like we are stopping as team yellow till the end now....best get organised and choose a couple of boys names lol
> 
> I got a bargain over the weekend, a john lewis changing unit with cupboards underneath, immaculate condition for £10 am really pleased and feel a bi more organised now ive put the baskets on with nappies, wipes etc. Just got to finally think about packing this bag, just in case.

That is a right bargain!!!
We managed to get a Tommy Tippee Electric sterilizer for a tenna the other day, walked in the shop next door and it was £70!!! so that was lucky lol!

Would just like to tell everyone.. That FOOF is the word (my OH loves it haha) Oh told me to tell you that we call it the WooHoo lol.. :shrug: dunno why haha but we do call it my woohoo lol.

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Cant Wait to Move In:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Been getting some period pains today too wondering if i need to drink more fluids so trying to down some extra water, just hate drinking cold water when it's cold so have taken to drinking hot water - OH thinks I'm weird for that lol
> 
> Stick some juice in it, thats what i do. How about asking him to pay for a massage or a posh pre or post baby hair cut and colour?Click to expand...

I thought about a massage but want one of those mum to be ones and can't find anywhere near me that does it as can't drive now so has to be in walking or bus distance...



lozzy21 said:


> Well iv woke up this morning with a splitting headache and a fat face and hands, rang my mw, she cant see me because shes fully booked up with clinic so shes told me to go down to the day unit to get checked over, just waiting for my mum to get ready and then come get me.

eek hope everything is ok keep us posted Lozzy! 



- Butterfly - said:


> Hope you're ok Lozzy
> 
> Ness - good luck with your mw appt. My LO always prefers transverse too but she was head down at my last mw appt. She does seem to go back to transverse very quick though.
> 
> Glad you've got your date Anouska.
> 
> I can't remember who said it but someone said something about smelling like an old woman (ie pee) omg I hate it. It's all I can smell all the time - even with panty liners - not happy (stomping my feet)
> 
> Also I really can't say whether I've had BH or not but then I didn't really notice them with Mollie either.
> 
> Hope you all have a good day. xx

ha ha it was me talking about pee :haha: it's freaking gross I try not to wear liners in bed because I'd get thrush otherwise and i can smell strong pee in my underwear on the morning :sick: I'd rather that than thrush though I suppose! 



spencerbear said:


> 27 days left now wilmum :happydance:
> 
> Hope everything is ok lozzy...
> 
> Just got back from hospital, scan went ok babyis measuring niely and no excess fluid so all is good. They say little oneis about 4lb now....
> 
> Still wont show what it is, so looks like we are stopping as team yellow till the end now....best get organised and choose a couple of boys names lol
> 
> I got a bargain over the weekend, a john lewis changing unit with cupboards underneath, immaculate condition for £10 am really pleased and feel a bi more organised now ive put the baskets on with nappies, wipes etc. Just got to finally think about packing this bag, just in case.

:happydance: for scan going well lol naughty baby not showing you what s/he is!! lovely surprise though suppose you've come this far not knowing so not long now! 

I'm getting a changing unit from Ikea this weekend it's only £25 and will match the cot so thought I may as well!


----------



## Nessicle

has anyone else got really itchy sore nipples? I've stopped wearing a bra because it restricts my breathing and want to wait til just a few weeks before she comes before buying new nursing bras so I know it's definitely not a bra thing. My left nipple especially is soooo itchy it's driving me mad!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Nessicle said:


> has anyone else got really itchy sore nipples? I've stopped wearing a bra because it restricts my breathing and want to wait til just a few weeks before she comes before buying new nursing bras so I know it's definitely not a bra thing. My left nipple especially is soooo itchy it's driving me mad!

yeah mine drive me mad so i have decided to have a "let it all hang out day" lol, no bra haha.. it helps a little bit but not much.. just find myself wanting to scratch lol x


----------



## Nut_Shake

Glad to see everyone is doing ok! Lozzy, hope you're ok, let us know how you're getting on when you can xx

What a shivvvvvery day it is today!! I'm on the sofa at home going through hubbys accounts on the laptop, covered in a big snuggly blanket with Harry Potter on the TV, about to eat a turkey rasher sarnie :D

Ness, I get that itchiness when i wear a bra, its so uncomfortable!!

I had a doc appt at the hospital yesterday and we talked again about my c-section. He said its still down to me but is quite adamaent that a natural will be better as the whole pregnancy has been 'perfect in every way' (in his own words).

I'm so confused now, he wasnt forceful at all but he really made me think. I am still sure i want a c-section, however am now considering natural, my head hurts thinking about it...

My bump feels SO low and heavy at the moment, i've been reading people talking about being 'engaged' which is a bit scary as i think thats what i'm feeling! Kinda worried i may go into labour soon!!!! Both of their heads are buried in my bladder too. A little scared!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Hope everythings OK Lozzy!

Nat try not to worry U can start engaging really early but it doesn't mean u'll go into labour early!! DS started to engage at around 30 weeks and i still went 10 days overdue with him!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: let it all hang out - I have a right nip on at work it's a bit obscene!!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Nessicle said:


> :rofl: let it all hang out - I have a right nip on at work it's a bit obscene!!

:rofl::rofl: yes a let it all hang out day haha.

well you know what to do if you have a nipple on dont ya lol... tit tape over it haha!!! works wonders lol x


----------



## Nessicle

Nut_Shake said:


> Glad to see everyone is doing ok! Lozzy, hope you're ok, let us know how you're getting on when you can xx
> 
> What a shivvvvvery day it is today!! I'm on the sofa at home going through hubbys accounts on the laptop, covered in a big snuggly blanket with Harry Potter on the TV, about to eat a turkey rasher sarnie :D
> 
> Ness, I get that itchiness when i wear a bra, its so uncomfortable!!
> 
> I had a doc appt at the hospital yesterday and we talked again about my c-section. He said its still down to me but is quite adamaent that a natural will be better as the whole pregnancy has been 'perfect in every way' (in his own words).
> 
> I'm so confused now, he wasnt forceful at all but he really made me think. I am still sure i want a c-section, however am now considering natural, my head hurts thinking about it...
> 
> My bump feels SO low and heavy at the moment, i've been reading people talking about being 'engaged' which is a bit scary as i think thats what i'm feeling! Kinda worried i may go into labour soon!!!! Both of their heads are buried in my bladder too. A little scared!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

ooh you sound so snuggly and warm! I will be back from the mw appt around 4pm and we have a film to watch so told OH we'll get on the sofa with a blanket and watch it this afternoon :) cant wait to be able to do that most days as he finishes work at 3pm most days! 

just take what your consultant says with a pinch of salt. Tell him you've had a perfect twinny pregnancy yes and that you want the delivery to go as smoothly and there is a chance it wouldnt with a natural birth and you could end up needing a c-sec anyway so whats the point in risking it? It's your choice don't let it boggle your mind too much :flower:

I haven't got a bra on so defo not that itching my nipps, they just feel very sore and itchy especially round the sides! 

See my bump feels really low and heavy but think it's cos the weight of her body is spread across the bottom part with her being transverse. I've not noticed a change in the place of movements or anything so defo don't think she's turned. 

Please stay transverse Ava!!!xx


----------



## Nessicle

oooh no it'd itch too much googilybear!


----------



## GoogilyBear

oo heck yeah :/ hmm.. bit of soft tissue lol!??


----------



## Kerrieann

back from the doctors, had to see my gp to discuss the bleed on friday, she just checked baby was ok and asked the same questions i was asked the other day! Bit pointless really but she did say he is very far down as close to engaging as he can but he prob wont engage until labour as most 2nd ones dont she said! :shrug:


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> Had some bad news tonight, my other good friend from work who is trying for a baby has had a very early miscarriage :-( feel so sorry for her as she's been trying for a while and we are meant to be going baby shopping on Thursday :-(

Oh hon, how terrible :hugs: to you both. 



ducky1502 said:


> Still not very well. Had some kind of sickness bug i think. Not being sick anymore but im exhausted and faint after a couple of steps. Think my body is exhausted. On a positive note the nursery is painted and the furniture is up :) so happy!!

:happydance: On the Nursery but I hope you feel better soon - make sure you start to eat properly again. 



WILSMUM said:


> I'm Back!
> Sorry been ages but went to Asda on the way back from the hospital and then had dinner and then took me ages to catch up!!!!
> 
> Well I got my c-sec date and baby will be born on 22nd November (definately) before lunch (probably) so only 28 days left for me!!!!! ....Can't remember what else I was gonna say now but DH says that we're all mad and he'll be taking very good care of my foof tonight!!!! :wink:

28 -or rather 27 days! My goodness me! 



calliebaby said:


> Happy birthday Mizze!!!:happydance:
> Great bump and siggy Ness!!!
> 
> I just got back from my 34 week appointment (I am 34 weeks on thursday). I am measuring in at 33cm and the baby is head down.:happydance: I think that he has been that way since his 20 week ultrasound as I have felt him in the same place for a long time now. We discussed birth plan. I think that I want to try and avoid an epidural, but I want to have a local block so that I won't feel it if I tear. She told me that they try hard to avoid episiotomy's (sp?) and that they due massage with oil first to try and help stretch things out. I also found out that they have 3 hot tubs to use while I am in early labor. She also told me that I can have as many people as I want in the delivery room. I am not sure what to do about that now. If I were to go into labor after thursday, she wouldn't try to stop it. :wacko:
> Well, I am off to the stores. Talk to you all later.:hugs:

Thanks Callie - your birthplace sounds great. 



KellyC75 said:


> [*Lucky thing, Scorpios are the best  Loyal...Sensitive, caring *
> How are you feeling about the Csection? I am nervous about mine :wacko:[/SIZE]

Scorpio's rock! 



lozzy21 said:


> Well iv woke up this morning with a splitting headache and a fat face and hands, rang my mw, she cant see me because shes fully booked up with clinic so shes told me to go down to the day unit to get checked over, just waiting for my mum to get ready and then come get me.

Oh hon hope you are okay. :hugs:



Kerrieann said:


> back from the doctors, had to see my gp to discuss the bleed on friday, she just checked baby was ok and asked the same questions i was asked the other day! Bit pointless really but she did say he is very far down as close to engaging as he can but he prob wont engage until labour as most 2nd ones dont she said! :shrug:

At least you have the reasurance that all is okay (again) better safe than sorry. 

Pixxie -:growlmad: to your OH - Make him buy LOTS of shoes!! 

Spencerbear - good news on baby and what a bargin! 

Nat you sound nice and snuggly! I have battled with howling gales and driving rain this morning and again getting to and from the MW appt. 

Well everything looks good - Caitlyn is measuring only 29cm not 31 cms though but that is within tolerance so im trying not to stress. DH was with me so lovely MW spent time reasurring him that she was (I quote)a lovely size. Dont know which way she is lying - she wrote something in my notes but I left them in the car - something like CESP or CEPH - ???? Anyway bp good, baby good, urine good so im happy. Back in 2 weeks not 3 but im off work then so I will toddle to the surgery as often as she wants to see me. 

Must post and run - work have finally cottoned onto the fact I wont be here next week and suddenly there are a million things to do..... :growlmad::nope:

Oh Ness/Butterfly and whoever was asking - I use the Bodyform lightly scented pads (orange packet)- I do use them 24 hrs - no problems with that as yet. With me its not so much pee as lots of discharge (bleugh!) TMI im sure! 

Speak to you all later

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze - Ceph means cephalic - head down :thumbup: 

yeah try not to stress over the measurements if mw is happy then not worth worrying yourself over :hugs: 

kerrie - glad all is well thats the main thing hun!


----------



## wishingforbub

Lozzy hope everything is ok ... :hugs:
Ness, why do you want Ava to stay transverse LOL? are you hoping for a section ? :)
Nat, don't stress too much about it, just do what you feel in your heart is right at the time, whatever that may be xxx


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha yeah I dont know why because I know it's a big op and a longer recovery rate but I think it's because I'll get a set date for her arrival and I really really don't want to go overdue - I'm uncomfortable now so cant imagine going over 40 weeks....both me and OH were late so no doubt little lady will be too!


----------



## wishingforbub

Don't worry Ness... at the end of the day you have to make the choice.. it's your body after all. I am contemplating a c-section too for personal reasons, but seem to be put down each time I mention it LOL :) as long as baby is healthy and happy so will I be ! x


----------



## Nessicle

yeah exactly - I definitely dont want her to be turned if she's not head down by the end but dont want to be rushed in for an emergency c-sec if my waters go or I go in to labour cos they want to wait to see if she turns. I'd rather plan when it is and deliver a bit earlier. 

In South Africa c-sec is the most common birth 85% of births are c-sec! you get the choice over there, think in the UK it would just be too expensive and they dont have the resources etc so thats why we dont get a choice unless you're having twins etc (i mean look how much Nat has had to fight to get her babies delivered by c-sec!) 

Whats the situation in dubai? can you choose? I would if I could so sod what anyone else thinks hun xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Well my doctor has asked me. and initially I said I want a natural... but after lots of thinking and for reasons I don't want to get into ( cause if not section I would have to be induced) i decided that maybe section would be best for my LO. I will chat with my doctor on tuesday.
In Japan they mainly do sections too.... LOL i think cause the ladies are so tiny :)


----------



## Nessicle

yeah whatever is best for you and baby and if you're distressed or panicking I cant see that being good for either of you and if a planned c-sec reduces chances of you feeling like that then that's better! So many women attack other women on this forum for wanting a c-sec! xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Yes true not only on this forum, but just in general. I think people are very quick to judge as natural birth is what we are "intended" to do or built to do. And both instances have their own set of pro's and cons. I really feel it's an individual and very personal choice and one only you ( together with your doctor) can make.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Def, decide with your doc. Screw what others think. At the end of the day its your body and your bubby!! I feel that as the time draws closer you will make the best decision for you, without having to listen to anyone else. You will know exactly what feels right xx

My doc the other day was south african, i said to him i know that there they all have c-sections! I have friends here from south africa and when they moved here they were surprised just how many people had natural birth here!! He said its because theres mainly private care over there, hence why most births are c-sections! He actually laughed when i told him, he kept grinning at me saying that i obviously know my stuff and from the short amount of time he knew me he was def not gonna try and persuade me to do anything i dont want to do!


----------



## lozzy21

Hey girls im back, blood pressure was fine but urine had traces of nitrates and proteen so they have sent it off and said il probably need some anti-biotics. Dident give me any there and then because i was having no symptoms.

Gave me some dihydracodine for my headache but said it was probably linked to me possibly having an UTI. Its great stuff lol i feel stoned.


----------



## mummyclo

Afternoon! :hugs:
How is everyone? Decided to go shopping this morning, bad idea, sat in traffic for an HOUR and then took ages to get back too!
Also loads of the BOGOF's i got didn't come off my recipt and i now cba to go back in the traffic!
I hate LO being at brim, its really uncomfortable on my lady parts and bladder :cry:
I just want him to come out now! 
On the plus side i have a chocolate cake in the oven! :munch:
x


----------



## sammiwry

Oo that's not good Chloe! 

Just got home from work and got so much pressure right at the top if bikini line that I want to cry as it hurts so much, am hoping he'll move slightly now I'm home and can relax. 

On a nice positive, celebrated my birthday 2 weeks early with the department I'm on as it's the only day all of us would be in before I finish and they got me candles to go in the cake I'd taken in, a card, flowers and choccies! Feel very loved seeing as my old department couldn't be bothered to do a card when I got married until 3 weeks afterwards!


----------



## GoogilyBear

WILSMUM said:


> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> yay Anouska sooo chuffed for ya how weird you know when your baby will be here!! that's one of the reasons I want Ava to stay transverse :haha: I really dont think she'll turn now she's favoured transverse all the way through my pregnancy - every scan she was on her side lol!
> 
> Pixxie :hugs: eat lots of cake I would be doing the same
> 
> googilybear where in East Yorks are you from?
> 
> I'm laid in bed after a warm shower watching Ever After on Film 4 and drinking peppermint tea!
> 
> Feel rotten and really dont want to go to work tomorrow :( got mw at 3.45pm though! always look forward to my mw appts now!
> 
> Driffield lol :) Im not from yorkshire tho, me and my family are Londoners at heart living life in the countryside lol <3 my OH is from scarborough/Langtoft :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a Londoner up North too!!! Well South London, Croydon! I lived there till I was 11 then moved around Southern England till I moved up here 2 and a half years ago!
> Where a bouts in London are you from?
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> Hi there, i am due december 25th :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello, Congratulations & Welcome :kiss:
> 
> Bet you never thought when you 'stumbled' across our thread you would be talking 'Foofs'!!! :haha::haha:
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> I'm Back!
> Sorry been ages but went to Asda on the way back from the hospital and then had dinner and then took me ages to catch up!!!!
> 
> Well I got my c-sec date and baby will be born on 22nd November (definately) before lunch (probably) so only 28 days left for me!!!!! Aaarrrgggghhh!!!
> Saw a MW first and she did all the usual checks and everything fine except she got my fundal height meausrement as the same as it was a week ago so has dropped from the high line to the average line on my graph! Seeing my usual MW next Tuesday so will see how she measures it then!
> And the consultant was really lovely and agreed after the traumatic experience I had with Wil that an elective would be the best route to take!
> 
> Can't remember what else I was gonna say now but DH says that we're all mad and he'll be taking very good care of my foof tonight!!!! :wink:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad all went well with your appointment...
> 
> Your gonna have a little 'Scorpio' baby....Lucky thing, Scorpios are the best :winkwink: Loyal...Sensitive, caring :hugs:
> 
> How are you feeling about the Csection? I am nervous about mine :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't worried about it before but now its booked and they went through all the starving from midnight and taking these tablets then and this one then stuff I'm a bit worried and nervous about it now and esp having the spinal - they sent me home with a leaflet about it and after I started reading it I wished I hadn't!!!
> 
> 
> And finally after 7 weeks of pestering I have finally got my SMP1 form! So my job for today now is to fill out the exciting Maternity Allowance form!!! Yay!!!Click to expand...

Hehe were from Brixton lol XD lived there for a year or two then moved to clapham common lol :)


----------



## WILSMUM

I don't care what anyone thinks of me having a c-sec - if they wanna say I'm too posh to push then I'll just agree with them!!!!
After the traumatic experience I had with Wil I was gonna do everything in my power to not end up in that position again, although at the time as I was so out of it on gas & air the birth didn;t seem that bad looking back I can see how awful and traumatic it actually was and waking up from a general to find a clean fully clothed baby laying on the bed next to me was just plain weird! It took a long time for me to get over that and to bond with him and even now I worry that I'm not gonna bond with this baby or that I am gonna bond with it and thats gonna make my bond with Wil seem less and as strange as it may sound because I wasn;t awake and didn;t experience that baby leaving my body I can't connect to the 2 so its like my previous pregnancy and what I felt moving in me then and William are 2 seperate entities!!!

Yr birth method the same as anything is a personal choice of what is right for you and no one has a right to diss yr decision, try to influence or change yr mind - you have to do now and throughout yr babies life what feels right for you and will mkae you happy cause at the end of the day if mummy is happy then baby will be happy!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Lozzy - glad its not too bad, it will be treated in no time. Don't get too addicted to the headache pills, lol!

Mummyclo - Booo about the shopping trip! Hate it when things don't go to plan. And i am completely with you about the discomfort, really makes me want to cry its such a horrid feeling!

But chocolate cake makes EVERYTHING better :D


----------



## GoogilyBear

Afternoon Ladies!! Hope all is well :)

Ive been packing to get ready for the moving out at the weekend into our flat :) so excited and so scared at the same time :)

When packing the baby things i couldnt help but get all excited and demand that the baby was here now lol.
Not felt little one move for a while, but then again ive only just managed to sit down so maybe its been sleeping while ive been rushing about lol.

Teacake tastes good .(^^).


----------



## lozzy21

Nut_Shake said:


> Lozzy - glad its not too bad, it will be treated in no time. Don't get too addicted to the headache pills, lol!
> 
> Mummyclo - Booo about the shopping trip! Hate it when things don't go to plan. And i am completely with you about the discomfort, really makes me want to cry its such a horrid feeling!
> 
> But chocolate cake makes EVERYTHING better :D

No chance of that lol, she only gave me the one.


----------



## ducky1502

Got my third antenatal class tonight... I actually enjoy them lol. Geek!!!


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Hey girls im back, blood pressure was fine but urine had traces of nitrates and proteen so they have sent it off and said il probably need some anti-biotics. Dident give me any there and then because i was having no symptoms.
> 
> Gave me some dihydracodine for my headache but said it was probably linked to me possibly having an UTI. Its great stuff lol i feel stoned.

So glad it turned out not to be serious Lozzy - the headache pill sounds ace! :) 



mummyclo said:


> Afternoon! :hugs:
> How is everyone? Decided to go shopping this morning, bad idea, sat in traffic for an HOUR and then took ages to get back too!
> Also loads of the BOGOF's i got didn't come off my recipt and i now cba to go back in the traffic!
> I hate LO being at brim, its really uncomfortable on my lady parts and bladder :cry:
> I just want him to come out now!
> On the plus side i have a chocolate cake in the oven! :munch:
> x

Aw hun - :hugs: you arent having a good time at the moment are you



Nut_Shake said:


> Lozzy - glad its not too bad, it will be treated in no time. Don't get too addicted to the headache pills, lol!
> 
> Mummyclo - Booo about the shopping trip! Hate it when things don't go to plan. And i am completely with you about the discomfort, really makes me want to cry its such a horrid feeling!
> 
> *But chocolate cake makes EVERYTHING better *

Sadly my chocolate cake gave me AWFUL heartburn this afternoon - gaviscon didnt touch it. Thats just not on! :nope:

Thanks to Ness explaining what CEPH means! She is still moving a lot so im sure she wont stay that way but its the first time the mw had written down where she was. Im not stressing about her size MW was really unconcerned and positive that her size was fine - also explained because im tall FH can be less accurate. Even DH looked reasurred by her and he is the worlds worst worrier

Well 3 days left in work - they are going to be busy ones but I dont mind that it means they go really fast and then im FREE!!! :wohoo: 

Never understood why some people are so vehemently against women having C-sections - it doesnt affect their pregnancies does it. Personally I would like to avoid it if at all possible but thats up to me and how I feel about it. And its hardly a new thing -its named after Julius Ceasar (pre Roman Emperor) who was born in this way and thats over 2000 years ago! Admittedly the chances of surviving before blood transfusions and sterile conditions would be small but the procedure existed! 

Mizze xx


----------



## calliebaby

Have you tried pepcid Mizze? It is the only thing that really takes care of my heartburn.


----------



## lozzy21

Get nocking back the milk Mizze, you cant OD on that.

We need to get spamming, i want to go to 12,000 posts by tonight lol


----------



## Mizze

calliebaby said:


> Have you tried pepcid Mizze? It is the only thing that really takes care of my heartburn.

I didnt know you could get it here but apparently its called pepcidtwo - They give you Gaviscon on prescription here I will look into it though, thanks 



lozzy21 said:


> Get nocking back the milk Mizze, you cant OD on that.
> 
> We need to get spamming, i want to go to 12,000 posts by tonight lol

Lozzy the ONLY thing that kept me in work after 3pm (outside core hours) apart from my work load was the milk I managed to get out of the canteen. Thats after downing nearly a pint this morning. Trouble is calcium is an iron inhibiter so I need to be a little careful how much I drink. Saying that I have a glass in front of me at the moment!

Milk - its the new red wine..... :thumbup:

12000 posts good god woman! 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Thats over two years nearly lol Most of which was spent in WTT.

Isent pepcid just a brand name for peptic acid ie gavascon? Just make sure your drinking lots of fresh orange to compensate the milk lol.


----------



## lozzy21

lozzy21 said:


> Thats over two years nearly lol Most of which was spent in WTT.
> 
> Isent pepcid just a brand name for peptic acid ie gavascon? Just make sure your drinking lots of fresh orange to compensate the milk lol.

Ignor me, its a completly different thing


----------



## spencerbear

glad it didnt end up being too serious, think i could do with one of those tablets for bed tonight hehe x

3 days left mizze, bet your looking forward to that :happydance:

Well its still early days but me and babies dad are going to try and give our relationship another go, after over 4 yrs together i really hope so..... im currently on :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Mizze

ducky1502 said:


> Got my third antenatal class tonight... I actually enjoy them lol. Geek!!!

I cant wait for mine to start - not until 2nd November though. 



lozzy21 said:


> Thats over two years nearly lol Most of which was spent in WTT.
> 
> Isent pepcid just a brand name for peptic acid ie gavascon? *Just make sure your drinking lots of fresh orange to compensate the milk lol*.

Very funny!! Id spend the entire time swigging one to counteract the other :sick: not a good recipe for a settled tummy! 

I was seriously impressed with your posting numbers - even over 2 years thats not bad going!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

spencerbear said:


> glad it didnt end up being too serious, think i could do with one of those tablets for bed tonight hehe x
> 
> 3 days left mizze, bet your looking forward to that :happydance:
> 
> *Well its still early days but me and babies dad are going to try and give our relationship another go, after over 4 yrs together i really hope so..... im currently on *

Yay! Hope it all works out for you honey. 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

spencerbear said:


> glad it didnt end up being too serious, think i could do with one of those tablets for bed tonight hehe x
> 
> 3 days left mizze, bet your looking forward to that :happydance:
> 
> Well its still early days but me and babies dad are going to try and give our relationship another go, after over 4 yrs together i really hope so..... im currently on :cloud9::cloud9:

Thats great news, hopefully it will work out fine



Mizze said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Got my third antenatal class tonight... I actually enjoy them lol. Geek!!!
> 
> I cant wait for mine to start - not until 2nd November though.
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Thats over two years nearly lol Most of which was spent in WTT.
> 
> Isent pepcid just a brand name for peptic acid ie gavascon? *Just make sure your drinking lots of fresh orange to compensate the milk lol*.Click to expand...
> 
> Very funny!! Id spend the entire time swigging one to counteract the other :sick: not a good recipe for a settled tummy!
> 
> I was seriously impressed with your posting numbers - even over 2 years thats not bad going!!
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

I was thinking that as i was typing, what a way to make you puke, lol


----------



## calliebaby

spencerbear said:


> glad it didnt end up being too serious, think i could do with one of those tablets for bed tonight hehe x
> 
> 3 days left mizze, bet your looking forward to that :happydance:
> 
> Well its still early days but me and babies dad are going to try and give our relationship another go, after over 4 yrs together i really hope so..... im currently on :cloud9::cloud9:

I'm so happy for you!!!:hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

spencerbear said:


> glad it didnt end up being too serious, think i could do with one of those tablets for bed tonight hehe x
> 
> 3 days left mizze, bet your looking forward to that :happydance:
> 
> Well its still early days but me and babies dad are going to try and give our relationship another go, after over 4 yrs together i really hope so..... im currently on :cloud9::cloud9:

Yay thats great news - really hope it works out for you hun :hug:


----------



## mummyclo

Hope you have a good time at antinatal Zoe :)
I really hope my lo is early now, don't think I could last another possible 7 weeks :o
X


----------



## sammiwry

Spencerbear so happy to your news!! Fingers crossed it all works out this time for you!


----------



## lozzy21

Just looked at my notes from today and shes put my FH at 34, she dident even measure me?


----------



## lozzy21

Does any one know what FMF in your notes means? its not in the abbrivations bit.


----------



## louise1302

fetal movement felt lozzy

spencerbear im so happy for you


----------



## lozzy21

Thanks, thought it was but its down as some thing else on the abbreviations page.

Whats every one doing tonight? Iv been devorced for the PS3.


----------



## WILSMUM

i'm home alone as dh is at an allotment association meeting!!!!


----------



## calliebaby

It's only lunchtime here. I have to work for a bit and then do a little cleaning tonight.


----------



## lozzy21

Lunch time? Im ready for bed lol


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Hey girls im back, blood pressure was fine but urine had traces of nitrates and proteen so they have sent it off and said il probably need some anti-biotics. Dident give me any there and then because i was having no symptoms.
> 
> Gave me some dihydracodine for my headache but said it was probably linked to me possibly having an UTI. Its great stuff lol i feel stoned.

good news its nothing serious then Lozzy! Codeine is ace - I got prescribed loads with my coeliac and I got quite addicted to them because they're great for making you sleep :haha: they're a small dose of morphine :thumbup: ace lol 



Mizze said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Got my third antenatal class tonight... I actually enjoy them lol. Geek!!!
> 
> I cant wait for mine to start - not until 2nd November though.
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Thats over two years nearly lol Most of which was spent in WTT.
> 
> Isent pepcid just a brand name for peptic acid ie gavascon? *Just make sure your drinking lots of fresh orange to compensate the milk lol*.Click to expand...
> 
> Very funny!! Id spend the entire time swigging one to counteract the other :sick: not a good recipe for a settled tummy!
> 
> I was seriously impressed with your posting numbers - even over 2 years thats not bad going!!
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

Lol Mizze I've only been a member less than a year and got nearly the same amount of posts as Lozzy :rofl: 



lozzy21 said:


> Thanks, thought it was but its down as some thing else on the abbreviations page.
> 
> Whats every one doing tonight? Iv been devorced for the PS3.

I'm just watching tv, had a bath that OH ran for me after he was an arsehole when I was telling him the guttering needs sorting and our room needs painting - men are such arseholes!!


----------



## Nessicle

Had my mw appt today and Ava is head down! Thing is she feels in exactly the same position she did at 29 weeks and all the kicks and movements are in the same place weird! 

She's not engaged yet by mw said she's not far off! I can't complain she's where she is supposed to be long as she gets here safe I'm happy though praying she isn't late! 

I'm measuring 31 weeks mw not worried she said she expects me to measure a little smaller as I won't have a big baby she reckons around 7lb mark! Xx


----------



## lozzy21

Thats good news ness, Hopefully il have similar news on thursday.


----------



## xkirstyx

thats fab ness! keep ur fingers crossed my bubs is head down!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Evening ladies.

Hope everything works out for you spencerbear.

Glad everyone's appts went well. 

Ness - Ava still has time to move. Rosie was head down on Thursday but I know she's been back transverse since then!! But like you say as long as Ava arrives safely then that's what matters.

Sorry I've not been joining in much but not feeling too great with it being Mollie's Angel Day on Thursday.

I still read in though and hoping you are all well.

xx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you guys! I wouldnt be surprised if she was head down Kirsty - I was convinced Ava was still transverse as nothing feels different except a bit of pressure in my right hip which the mw said is her shoulder but my bump still looks square when I look down on it and I seriously feel like I can feel her bum on the right and her head on the left as I've been able to for ages but she must have turned in the last week or so! 

Thank goodness it's wednesday tomorrow - thankfully the days are going fast and only got 12 working days left at work now thankfuly!


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> Evening ladies.
> 
> Hope everything works out for you spencerbear.
> 
> Glad everyone's appts went well.
> 
> Ness - Ava still has time to move. Rosie was head down on Thursday but I know she's been back transverse since then!! But like you say as long as Ava arrives safely then that's what matters.
> 
> Sorry I've not been joining in much but not feeling too great with it being Mollie's Angel Day on Thursday.
> 
> I still read in though and hoping you are all well.
> 
> xx

Hope you're ok hun :hugs: are you doing anything nice to commemorate her angel day? 

Yeah definitely - Ava isnt engaged yet so she's still free to move around she could turn again - I dont know what to expect from her now :haha: 

Not seeing mw til 16 November now - my appts are out of sync with the mw being on study leave last week and on annual leave next week so I'll be seeing her at 35 weeks - is that right?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Ness xx

Sadly DH has to work so I'm not sure what I'm going to do during the day but in the evening we are going to my dads and meeting my sister and nephews there and my brother and we are going to have a family tea together and then light some sky lanterns. We did this last year and it was really nice. It seems so much harder this year though cos I suppose my hormones aren't helping much. 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

aw that sounds like a lovely evening Butterfly Mollie will love it :hugs: xxx


----------



## KellyC75

I have a midwife appointment tommorow....Cant wait to find out my fundal height :thumbup: As I was measuring a little over 2 weeks ahead :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

How lovely Butterfly....:hugs: I cant begin to imagine how hard it must be for you :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Will be interesting to see what you're measuring Kel!


----------



## lozzy21

Ness 3 weeks sounds about right.

Butterfly, im sure what ever you do Mollie would love it

Kelly im getting impatiant to know what mine is, i was measuring 2 weeks over aswell. Think the midwife today just gessed it.


----------



## lozzy21

Just spoke to my Grandparents and my Grandad has made some apple wine which will be ready to drink when im ready to drink :D


----------



## vicky84

Nessicle said:


> Well done Emily!! She's looking amazing vicky and has come so far in such a short space of time! Has Lauren met her yet or is it still too soon for that?
> 
> Bet you are so proud of your little family :flower:

Its too soon yet, Cos laurens under one they wont let her in the room, but before she comes home they will do! Dyin for a pic of em both together!! :D 



She was 3lb 4 and a bit on sunday, and gets weighed again tomorrow! Shes doin fab!!


----------



## lozzy21

Is it just her size and feeding thats the issue Vicky?

Sounds like shes doing fantastic.


----------



## Xaviersmom

awww Butterfly :hugs:


Kelly I am measuring a couple weeks ahead too. I have an ultrasound late tomorrow to see whats going on in there :) It's not supposed to be 3D, but I am going to ask about it when I'm there.


----------



## Nessicle

aw I cant wait to see a piccie of both of them together Vicky! Emily is really thriving though by the sounds of it! Good luck with your scan today Xaviersmom!


----------



## Nessicle

I'm just about to go to work so thought I'd pop on as I have 5 mins to spare, feel shocking today so tired and got a right headache though OH did really upset me last night. Why do men have tantrums?! 

I keep asking him to get some ladders off his mate so he can clear the guttering so we can try and dry out the walls - I mean technically Ava could come after the next 4 weeks when she will be full term so we dont have long and his answer was "Oh well Sam said it'll take 9 months to dry out fully anyway" err yeah but the longer we leave it the more chance there is of it getting worse. I said if it was a playstation game he'd be all over it in a shot and he flipped out completely had a right tantrum and stormed upstairs!

I was in tears for about an hour before he came down to apologise.....I'm giving him til next Monday and if he hasnt sorted it by then I'll be cross!! If he'd sorted it in the summer we wouldnt be in this position now! The entire bedroom needs repainting and we need a new carpet down....dont know how long he things we have!


----------



## cho

morning girls, lozzy glad it was nothing serious hun
ness hope you feel better chick, i have had a cold for ages now its really annoying me and my nose keeps bleeding and it feels bruised from where i have had it for soo long grrr
I have mw today, not looking forward to having bloods done as i was bruised for 2 weeks last time :(
I am hoping bubs is not measuring any bigger too, hope everyone is ok, have a nice day xxxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Big :hug: for tomorrow butterfly
and good luck with all the mw appointments today!

Ness I had a mw appointment last week at 34 weeks and my next one is tuesday at 36 weeks and then i'll have one at 38 and after that the next time I'll see the mw i'll have a baby!!!! aarrghhh!!! OMG thats scarey - 2 more mw appointments before baby comes!


----------



## xkirstyx

omg the most strangest thing happend to me last night! i dunno if baby is head down but wen i went for a pee b4 bed i got the most biggest urge to push!!!!! thought my baby was gonna come flying out and had to forse myself not to do it! it was the same feeling when giving birth to jack, thank god everything has been fine since!


----------



## mummyclo

Morning!
Good luck with your midwife apts today girls! :)
35 weeks today! Fuck I'm scared now! :haha:
Will do a bump pic when I get up :)

Xv


----------



## Kerrieann

35 weeks today!!!!!! 2 weeks till we are full term chloe and denise!!! :help:

Cant believe how quick its gone,mental! :haha:

Lozzy im glad its nothing to worry about!
Spencer thats fab news, hope it all works out for you!
Yay ness for heads down :yipee:
Butterfly that sounds like a lovely idea for mollies angel day :hugs:
Kirsty that sounds scary!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Mummyclo... congrats on 35 weeks !! :)
Kirsty : are you ok? that must have been scary/ weird feeling!


----------



## xkirstyx

was so weird! dunno what baby was playing at!

woooo chloe 35weeks!!!!!!!

butterfly ill be thinking of you tomorrow hunny xxxx


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrie are you crapping it yet? 
I am properly :(
I have everything sorted just a bit scared about having a lil guy who's so dependent on me :o


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> Kerrie are you crapping it yet?
> I am properly :(
> I have everything sorted just a bit scared about having a lil guy who's so dependent on me :o

u'll b fine hun! Its easy! If i can do it anyone can!!! and the time really does fly by, they really aren't tiny newbortn babies for very long and he'll be running around destroying yr house before u know it!!!! ;)
I can't believe my little boys gonna be 6 in April!


----------



## mummyclo

Thanks Anouska, can only imagine how much harder it is with 2! 
I bet your really excited to find out what your bubs is now!!
Not long!! :happydance:
x


----------



## Pixxie

Sorry girls not reading back since it's about 20 pages since I last posted! 

Officially 4 weeks until full term! :shock: eeeek we really need to get a move on, wallpaper in the nursery still isn't done :dohh: plus it needs a new carpet, curtain rails, painting and all the furniture to be put in... 

OH is such a git, last night we had a conversation like this
OH: Wow babe, you're huge...why are you walking funny?
Me: If you had a 10kg bump to carry round and a head in your pelvis you would walk funny too!
OH: 10kg?
Me: Yeah, I weighed 50kg before I got pregnant.
OH: 50kg!? Don't flatter yourself... 

I did crack him for it but he still seemed to think it was hilarious :roll: men. xxx


----------



## till bob

hey girls just caught up on another 20 pages need to get on more lol sendin u lots and lots of :hugs: butterfly really dont know how u do it ur so brave sky lanturns sound a lovely idea well im just waitin to take tilly out for the mornin goin to a soft play centre feelin ok at the min but dont think phoebe ever sleeps me and hubby watched my tummy for about half an hour last nite think it was her bum she kept pushin out tilly was never this active im bein a div again and startin to think wat if its a boy and iv gone and brought evrythin pink hope im just bein silly lol anyway be back on later hope u all enjoy ur day x


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> Thanks Anouska, can only imagine how much harder it is with 2!
> I bet your really excited to find out what your bubs is now!!
> Not long!! :happydance:
> x

I've not found it to bad so far tbh - but then Wil is pretty much self sufficient really, being 5 he can dress himself, take himself to the toilet, put his own shoes and coat on etc etc and then hes at school all day as well! Must be soo much harder with a toddler still in nappys and a baby!!


Aww pixxie bless yeah! Men can be sooo insenitive sometimes!


----------



## Nessicle

WILSMUM said:


> Big :hug: for tomorrow butterfly
> and good luck with all the mw appointments today!
> 
> Ness I had a mw appointment last week at 34 weeks and my next one is tuesday at 36 weeks and then i'll have one at 38 and after that the next time I'll see the mw i'll have a baby!!!! aarrghhh!!! OMG thats scarey - 2 more mw appointments before baby comes!

Yeah i thought I'd have one at 31 weeks, 34, 36, 38 and then 40 weeks as it says in my NHS pregnancy book but she said we needed to get back on track so I'm confused - I had my appt yesterday at 32+4 so assumed I'd see her at 34 weeks :shrug: but my next appt isn't til 16 November when I'll be 35 weeks - oh well long as I see her suppose it doesnt really matter! 

Cant believe you're meeting your LO sooo soon it's scary and exciting!! Cant wait to know what bubs is Anouska! 



xkirstyx said:


> omg the most strangest thing happend to me last night! i dunno if baby is head down but wen i went for a pee b4 bed i got the most biggest urge to push!!!!! thought my baby was gonna come flying out and had to forse myself not to do it! it was the same feeling when giving birth to jack, thank god everything has been fine since!

OMG how scary kirsty! I've got a lot of pressure for the last two days and needing to pee more often and once I've peed I feel like I need to go again and got pressure in my hips (mw said it's baby's shoulders - sharp and painful sometimes!) but nothing like pushing wowzers! 



mummyclo said:


> Morning!
> Good luck with your midwife apts today girls! :)
> 35 weeks today! Fuck I'm scared now! :haha:
> Will do a bump pic when I get up :)
> 
> Xv

:rofl: I'm getting a bit freaked out now, we were discussing bringing on labour attempts at 37 weeks and she gave me my list of stuff for the hospital and told me to have my bags ready....:shock: 



Pixxie said:


> Sorry girls not reading back since it's about 20 pages since I last posted!
> 
> Officially 4 weeks until full term! :shock: eeeek we really need to get a move on, wallpaper in the nursery still isn't done :dohh: plus it needs a new carpet, curtain rails, painting and all the furniture to be put in...
> 
> OH is such a git, last night we had a conversation like this
> OH: Wow babe, you're huge...why are you walking funny?
> Me: If you had a 10kg bump to carry round and a head in your pelvis you would walk funny too!
> OH: 10kg?
> Me: Yeah, I weighed 50kg before I got pregnant.
> OH 50kg!? Don't flatter yourself...
> 
> I did crack him for it but he still seemed to think it was hilarious :roll: men. xxx

4 weeks and 2 days for me eek!!! scary eh?!

My OH was a git to me last night too - posted this morning about him making me cry and woke up with a horrendous headache and feel full of cold :( thing is I didnt argue back with him and he was really shocked and said he'd expected me to come upstairs and have a go at him but I just sat there in tears saying how I just didnt have the energy to argue and that it took all my efforts just to get through a working day....

I love him but don't think he realises how imminent this baby is...stuff needs doing and it's frustrating sat around waiting for him to do it!


----------



## wishingforbub

ladies do you know we( well me and I am sure many others) are carrying on our bodies more weight than carry on luggage on an airplane :) and we carrying it on our fronts too... it's quite a job! HEHE ( some useless information)


----------



## louise1302

hi ladies eeek i cant believe some of you are 2 weeks off full term its seems like 5 mins since we were all in 1st tri

had my 31 week mw appt on monday and shes scared the shit out of me, she reckons im measuring 36 wweeks :argh: some peopple have said though that fundal height measurments arent accurate on bigger women as who know what is baby and what is fat LOL. i have to wait until my 34 week appt and if im still so far ahead ahe will send me for a scan

i got my pram!!! i love love love it. i was determined to get the babystyle prestige which was 500 but oh persuaded me to have a drive down to the mamas and papas factory shop in stoke and im so glad i did. ive ended up with the m and p ultima and it was reduced from 600 to 199 all because it had been on display-theres not a mark on it. its in the dark grey city scape colour and a perfect winter pram, i keep pushing it around archies room LOL
heres a pic of it(not mine but the one it is lol)

https://mamasandpapas.scene7.com/is/image/mamasandpapas/ProductImageTemplate?$mainImg=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F258948800%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$bottomLeft=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$bottomRight=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$topLeft=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$topRight=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$large_img$


----------



## wishingforbub

Lovely pram Louise  great bargain too !!!!


----------



## sammiwry

I'm having the dimmest day ever, tried opening a cyclinder tube of posters by the bottom which is stapled and didn't think to turn it up the other way to see if that end was stapled or not :doh:


----------



## lozzy21

Morning all, i had a great nights sleep, only got up to pee once :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

wishingforbub said:


> ladies do you know we( well me and I am sure many others) are carrying on our bodies more weight than carry on luggage on an airplane :) and we carrying it on our fronts too... it's quite a job! HEHE ( some useless information)

:shock: lol no wonder I've got bloody backache! I'm really short and the kitchen sink is the same height as my bump and I have to stand far back and lean forward to wash up and my back is agony after! 



louise1302 said:


> hi ladies eeek i cant believe some of you are 2 weeks off full term its seems like 5 mins since we were all in 1st tri
> 
> had my 31 week mw appt on monday and shes scared the shit out of me, she reckons im measuring 36 wweeks :argh: some peopple have said though that fundal height measurments arent accurate on bigger women as who know what is baby and what is fat LOL. i have to wait until my 34 week appt and if im still so far ahead ahe will send me for a scan
> 
> i got my pram!!! i love love love it. i was determined to get the babystyle prestige which was 500 but oh persuaded me to have a drive down to the mamas and papas factory shop in stoke and im so glad i did. ive ended up with the m and p ultima and it was reduced from 600 to 199 all because it had been on display-theres not a mark on it. its in the dark grey city scape colour and a perfect winter pram, i keep pushing it around archies room LOL
> heres a pic of it(not mine but the one it is lol)
> 
> https://mamasandpapas.scene7.com/is/image/mamasandpapas/ProductImageTemplate?$mainImg=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F258948800%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$bottomLeft=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$bottomRight=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$topLeft=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$topRight=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$large_img$

oooh that pram is lush louise!! Total bargain too!! 

Yeah I think at this stage too with fundal heights all babies grow at their own pace now fx you wont have a beast of a baby though :haha: 




sammiwry said:


> I'm having the dimmest day ever, tried opening a cyclinder tube of posters by the bottom which is stapled and didn't think to turn it up the other way to see if that end was stapled or not :doh:

:haha: sounds like something I'd do Sammi even when not pregnant!



lozzy21 said:


> Morning all, i had a great nights sleep, only got up to pee once :happydance:

J-E-A-L-O-U-S!!!


----------



## Pixxie

Lovely pram, that was my original choice but now we are going with the babystyle https://www.babystyle.co.uk/Prestige.htmlsince it's the same thing but £120 cheaper ;) You got a great bargain though! xxx


----------



## Pixxie

Actually speaking of prams, I'm putting the deposit down on mine tomorrow so I need to pick a colour! Talking to OH about it is like talking to a brick wall, he wants a white one and wont listen to reason :dohh: 

Anyway considering I will want to use the pram again for baby 2 what colour would you go with? I was thinking either 'spot on black' or 'doodle black' (see link in last post) Please help because I don't know which one I like best! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

I like the spot on black Pixxie :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

That pram is lovely louise! And such a bargain!! Lucky you :)


----------



## mummyclo

I like the spot on black too Pixxie :)


----------



## GoogilyBear

Morning Laides :) Hope all is well. You lot dont half chat, 5/6 pages since i last posted lol.

Had a lovely bath last night the OH ran for me.. then we sat and watch BUmpy Kick and make the water ripple for ages, for some reason it was just so cute and funny putting the bubbles over my bump then watching it kick and them gently float away..
Special Moment indeed :cloud9:

Anybody ever got there prams or cots or travels system from kiddicare? Tis where we got our cot bed and our pram :)

whatdya think? we had to think neutrul as we dont know the sex :)

Our quilt is spotty compared to the one in the pic.. its the same cot bed tho :)
https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC17853/main_l.jpg

THEY DONT SELL OUR TRAVEL SYSTEM ANYMORE :S We only paid £97.98 for it too lol


----------



## lozzy21

I think i only slept because of the painkiller i was given yesterday, spaced me right out


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> I like the spot on black Pixxie :thumbup:




mummyclo said:


> I like the spot on black too Pixxie :)

Thanks, common sense is telling me to get this one but my inner goth is telling me to go with doodle black :rofl: xx


----------



## Nessicle

:haha: Pixxie! Well you go with the black then if thats what your swaying towards, I think I'm drawn to the spots just because it gives it a bit more of a style if that makes sense? 

googilybear - I havent bought anything from Kiddicare but I always look at their website. I bought my cot for £60 from Tesco Direct and love it! Wish my OH had the patience to sit and watch my bump rippling - he gets bored he wasnt even interested in coming to my mw appt yesterday and hearing the hb - said it's a bit boring lol charming!!


----------



## GoogilyBear

They have some lovely stuff :) we got our pram and cotbed quite early on i must have been about 19/20 weeks, just a shame they dont sell the one we got anymore.. but it was right cheap and i guess they just sold out and cba with putting it on the website anymore lol.

Boring!!! cheeky sod would have wacked him for that he needs to be involved!!
My OH loves listening, feeling bumpy kick and just watching to see it kick me lol.
He cant wait for it to be here.
last night in bed he said.. " its gunna be strange rolling over and there being no bump to cuddle anymore..." i said i gotta loose it all first lol.."he said.. will just have to get lots of extra close cuddles with baby when it arrives before we go to bed.. cant have it feeling left out"..hes so soft sometimes haha x


----------



## Nessicle

aww thats so sweet!! yeah for my OH it's sort of "when the baby comes I'll be more excited" he's not the sort of guy to get very excited over stuff though or to show his emotions much (except when it comes to being an arsehole - he shows that very well :haha:) 

I remember him saying that he was sorry I felt like he wasnt taking an interest but that it was hard for him as its all happening to me rather than him and for him it's just a bump but I explained thats why I'm trying to involve him...he's gonna be an ace dad just dont think he realises how important it is to me that he's more involved - his loss, have told him he's missing out so up to him hey?!


----------



## mummyclo

OMG Why is it so hard for me to clean the bathroom!! 
I need to have a nap now! :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Im finding it hard to do anything, washing the dishes kills my back because its too low, cant actualy bend over enough to clean the bathroom, hovering kills my pelvis.

I need a cleaner


----------



## Nessicle

Tell you something my tummy feels so different now Ava is head down - there's less weight on the front and its not as achey and my bladder feels like it needs to be emptied constantly even if I've just been to the toilet lol


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh yeah lozzy a cleaner would be ace!!


----------



## mummyclo

Yep i would love a cleaner too!! 
My OH would just leave EVERYHING, i don't think he ever cleaned his bathroom when he lived on his own! I had to do it when i was there! :haha:
I can tell my lo is head down because i can feel him on my bladder so much more :(


----------



## sammiwry

I'm having even more of a dim day double posting now


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thank you ladies for your kind wishes. Rosie Mae has been superactive today - I think Mollie is whispering to her to keep me on my toes!

Loving the prams


----------



## Xaviersmom

till bob said:


> im bein a div again and startin to think wat if its a boy and iv gone and brought evrythin pink hope im just bein silly lol anyway be back on later hope u all enjoy ur day x

I have a scan today.. confirming that LO is a girl is on my list. My last scan was at 20 weeks. I find myself having the same worries. 



WILSMUM said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Anouska, can only imagine how much harder it is with 2!
> I bet your really excited to find out what your bubs is now!!
> Not long!! :happydance:
> x
> 
> I've not found it to bad so far tbh - but then Wil is pretty much self sufficient really, being 5 he can dress himself, take himself to the toilet, put his own shoes and coat on etc etc and then hes at school all day as well! Must be soo much harder with a toddler still in nappys and a baby!!Click to expand...

My DS is old enough now to almost...almost be a babysitter. He is so excited about this baby, I have no wirries about him when she gets here. I think he will actually be a little helper even! And he is big enough to do things like pick her up and change diapers if necessary. 



mummyclo said:


> OMG Why is it so hard for me to clean the bathroom!!
> I need to have a nap now! :haha:

Funny.. Bathroom is on my list for this am. 


Can't wait for my scan! It's not until 4 and by then, they will likely be running almost an hour late.. ugh and it's only 7am here right now! I have to wait ALL DAY.

I am still having thos stupid contractions. They are worse if I am up and moving around a lot. Not that it will stop me from getting things done.. But I have to nap more often.


----------



## lozzy21

I better get ready and do some housework, cant be botherd though


----------



## Nut_Shake

GoogilyBear said:


> Morning Laides :) Hope all is well. You lot dont half chat, 5/6 pages since i last posted lol.
> 
> Had a lovely bath last night the OH ran for me.. then we sat and watch BUmpy Kick and make the water ripple for ages, for some reason it was just so cute and funny putting the bubbles over my bump then watching it kick and them gently float away..
> Special Moment indeed :cloud9:
> 
> Anybody ever got there prams or cots or travels system from kiddicare? Tis where we got our cot bed and our pram :)
> 
> whatdya think? we had to think neutrul as we dont know the sex :)
> 
> Our quilt is spotty compared to the one in the pic.. its the same cot bed tho :)
> https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC17853/main_l.jpg
> 
> THEY DONT SELL OUR TRAVEL SYSTEM ANYMORE :S We only paid £97.98 for it too lol

Its lovely!!! I will prob be ordering our car seats from kiddicare, have heard they are really good.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Lozzy - I'm jealous! I get excited when i only wake up 4 times to pee, lol


----------



## Nut_Shake

Pixxie - I like doodle black! Spot on black is nice too tho :)


----------



## lozzy21

Oooo its dinner time, what do i want


----------



## GoogilyBear

Why is it when you dont want it to rain it rains all day but when you want it to rain its dead sunny? bloody weather :/

dunno if i can be bothered with eating lunch... actually have nothing in due to moving out at weekend and no point buying shopping :/

might get a box of my clothes packed :)


----------



## lozzy21

OH got some posh cheese from the deli counter so i think i might have a sarnie.


----------



## GoogilyBear

lozzy21 said:


> OH got some posh cheese from the deli counter so i think i might have a sarnie.

each time i see someone using the word "sarnie" i think of my OH lol... He is called Christopher Sansome, and at school his nick name was Sarnie, and all his mates now still call him it, even i do sometimes lol... so when i think or Sarnie i think of my OH lol.. not food XD


----------



## mummyclo

Yummy Chicken and Mushroom slice for me!! :munch:


----------



## lozzy21

Cheese and plumb chutney sandwich and a yogurt for me, rather have a chip butty from the chip shop though


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Thanks Ness xx
> 
> Sadly DH has to work so I'm not sure what I'm going to do during the day but in the evening we are going to my dads and meeting my sister and nephews there and my brother and we are going to have a family tea together and then light some sky lanterns. We did this last year and it was really nice. It seems so much harder this year though cos I suppose my hormones aren't helping much.
> xx

Will be thinking of you Butterfly :hugs:- the sky lanterns sound lovely. 



vicky84 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Well done Emily!! She's looking amazing vicky and has come so far in such a short space of time! Has Lauren met her yet or is it still too soon for that?
> 
> Bet you are so proud of your little family :flower:
> 
> Its too soon yet, Cos laurens under one they wont let her in the room, but before she comes home they will do! Dyin for a pic of em both together!! :D
> 
> She was 3lb 4 and a bit on sunday, and gets weighed again tomorrow! Shes doin fab!!Click to expand...

She is doing so well by the sound of it. Will be lovely when Lauren gets to meet Emily! 



mummyclo said:


> Morning!
> Good luck with your midwife apts today girls! :)
> *35 weeks today! Fuck I'm scared now! *Will do a bump pic when I get up :)
> 
> Xv

Congrats on 35 weeks hon but know exactly what you mean :help: 



Nessicle said:


> I love him but don't think he realises how imminent this baby is...stuff needs doing and it's frustrating sat around waiting for him to do it!

I think a lot are like that - I plan on saying from Monday "when the baby gets here NEXT MONTH" To see if that penetrates! 



louise1302 said:


> hi ladies eeek i cant believe some of you are 2 weeks off full term its seems like 5 mins since we were all in 1st tri
> 
> had my 31 week mw appt on monday and shes scared the shit out of me, she reckons im measuring 36 wweeks :argh: some peopple have said though that fundal height measurments arent accurate on bigger women as who know what is baby and what is fat LOL. i have to wait until my 34 week appt and if im still so far ahead ahe will send me for a scan
> 
> i got my pram!!! i love love love it. i was determined to get the babystyle prestige which was 500 but oh persuaded me to have a drive down to the mamas and papas factory shop in stoke and im so glad i did. ive ended up with the m and p ultima and it was reduced from 600 to 199 all because it had been on display-theres not a mark on it. its in the dark grey city scape colour and a perfect winter pram, i keep pushing it around archies room LOL
> heres a pic of it(not mine but the one it is lol)
> 
> https://mamasandpapas.scene7.com/is/image/mamasandpapas/ProductImageTemplate?$mainImg=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F258948800%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$bottomLeft=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$bottomRight=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$topLeft=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$topRight=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$large_img$

Lovely Pram Louise - and YAY to see you back here. Dont worry about fundal height LO was measuring 28 cms at first yesterday then 29cms when he mw did it again - she had a good feel and said everything was fine and because im quite tall (am no amazon im only 5ft 8 but have a long torso) its harder to tell too. I think so many things can influence the FH - freaked me slightly because she's been spot on till now but im thinking maybe its easier to measure when they are smaller and have more room in there?? 



GoogilyBear said:


> Morning Laides :) Hope all is well. You lot dont half chat, 5/6 pages since i last posted lol.
> 
> Had a lovely bath last night the OH ran for me.. *then we sat and watch BUmpy Kick and make the water ripple for ages, for some reason it was just so cute and funny putting the bubbles over my bump then watching it kick and them gently float away..
> Special Moment indeed *
> Anybody ever got there prams or cots or travels system from kiddicare? Tis where we got our cot bed and our pram :)
> 
> whatdya think? we had to think neutrul as we dont know the sex :)
> 
> Our quilt is spotty compared to the one in the pic.. its the same cot bed tho :)
> https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC17853/main_l.jpg

Aw how cute! Havent used Kiddicare yet but need to buy so much so its possible I will be. Lovely looking cotbed - I think we might go for a cot bed. 

Salad for lunch (the type with lots of mayo!) and a finger of fudge for afters!

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Meant to say - Kirsty and Till bob - I have that fear too!

Kirsty hope the scan goes well later!

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Lozzy I would kill to be able to eat a sandwich! Enjoy it for my sake ;) 

I've got leek and potato soup and an activia intensley creamy yoghurt for after - treat myself to a big bag of mature chedder and onion crisps from Tesco though :haha: given that I can't eat the fat panini or pasty that I'm dying for I thought sod it! 

Bought some muslin squares and some nappy sacks from Tesco too for baby! 6 muslin squares for £4.96 and nappy sacks are 9p for 100!! I've got a nappy disposal system at home but thought I'd best get some fragranced nappy sacks for out and about. 

I tell you something I can _actualy_ walk now Ava has turned! Before when she was transverse all her weight was across my stomach and it was agony just to walk to the shop downstairs but I've managed to go to Tesco and back and walk at a better pace than my pained snail pace today! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Good idea Mizze I will start saying that too!! xx


----------



## lozzy21

Think im ready for a nap now


----------



## Mizze

Me too Lozzy - trouble is im in work till about 5 I think!

Ness - glad Ava has made life a little easier for you

Oh has anyone see this https://www.statistics.gov.uk/statbase/Product.asp?vlnk=15282

its the latest name stats from ONS. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Must run - see y'all later

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Afternoon ladies, wow you have been chatty!! Still cant believe its only 2 weeks untill i am ffull term, although i know bubs will be late!

Lovely prams and cot too :thumbup: I should get my pram delivered next monday, im too excited, ive been waiting 6 months for it :yiee: :yipee:


----------



## Kerrieann

O and for lunch i made egg mayo and red onion sandwich and nik nak crisps :haha: it was yummy! Im at mil's for din tonight so not sure what we are having but its normally lasagne or something with chicken lol :haha: Putting my new bump pic on in a min!


----------



## Kerrieann

Heres 15 weeks and 35 weeks to compare, hehe :happydance::haha:


----------



## wishingforbub

We are getting our pram this weekend :) as well as our car seat !! :happydance:
Congrats on 35 weeks Kerrie!!
I am so sleepy today.. didn't sleep well last night... 
Oh Butterfly have a lovely time lighting the sky lanterns :) it will be beautiful :hugs:


----------



## GoogilyBear

I have a right temp all of a sudden.. its just so hot.. and yet everyone else is moaning its freezing :s


----------



## louise1302

lovely bump kerrie

how long did you ladies wait for the hip grant, i sent my form off 2 weeks ago and havent heard anything is therer a number you can call to check on it? im paranoid i did something wrong on the form

ive just had a cheeky macdonalds for my lunch :blush: although it was very nice


----------



## mummyclo

Gorgeous Bump Kerrie!
Wish i could do a nakey belly one, but my stretch marks are awful :cry:
Will do one now :)
Just trying to pack my hospital bag again coz im panicking! Seems i have less stuff than bubz! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

woo hoo Kerrie good idea to compare here is mine at 4+3, 14+5 and 32 weeks


----------



## ducky1502

Trying to makr a list of everything we still need to get.... Its endless :dohh:


----------



## mummyclo

WOW Ness all i was thinking was "How big has your tattoo got!?" :rofl:


----------



## Pixxie

Louise I sent mine off nearly a month ago and haven't heard anything, need to phone them actually and ask what the hell is going on :growlmad: 

Hmmm what to have for lunch, thinking it might have to be leftover roast pork butties and soup... 

I wish my OH was more helpful with the pram colour, I still can't decide which one I like best :dohh: At least things are finally starting to come together now, pram is being ordered tomorrow, nursery getting wallpapered this week (finally got someone else to do it since OH is bleeding useless) and my Dad is picking up the cot this weekend, the original one for £50 with mattress since the woman suddenly decided to contact my Step-mum! And OH gets paid next week and said we can go baby shopping for the little bits we need, baby shower coming up too... So I feel I can finally chill out a bit about being prepared, I was freaking out earlier this week crying to OH saying our baby will have to sleep in the sock drawer :haha: fresh batch of hormones I think! 

Oooh I'll post a first and last bump pic too when I do my new one after lunch! It's amazing how big we have all got :) xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Great bump Kerri.

Im off to attempt to shave my legs with out ending up in A&E lol


----------



## mummyclo

Ok, heres my 35 week bump, excuse the disgusting stretchys!! :cry:
 



Attached Files:







35 weeks x 003.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 3









35 weeks x 002.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## samantha.xo

lozzy21 said:


> Great bump Kerri.
> 
> Im off to attempt to shave my legs with out ending up in A&E lol

:haha:

That is suchhhh a mammoth task at the moment! I've kind of given up now :haha: :dohh:


----------



## louise1302

i get ross to shave mine now lol ive given up LOL

is it wrong that i want to take my pram for a walk?


----------



## Nut_Shake

Waxing is the best peeps! Get it done then you dont have to worry about it for weeks and weeks!!

Louise - I want to do that too SO badly right now!


----------



## GoogilyBear

I never really realised just how small my world is.. untill you realise that your entire world is in boxes.

Ive moved around alot but as this is first time away from rents.. its strange all my stuff being in boxes and theres all still around the house..

12 boxes... and thats my entire life... well not even that actually... about 6 of them are mine only. the others are baby stuff :'( 

i feel small

Btw those 6 boxes inclued all my clothes and shoes and personal belongings and 3 of them are my personal collection of nightmare before christmas lol


----------



## Pixxie

louise1302 said:


> i get ross to shave mine now lol ive given up LOL
> 
> *is it wrong that i want to take my pram for a walk?*

If I had mine in the house there is no way I could just leave it there! :haha: xxx


----------



## samantha.xo

GoogilyBear said:


> I never really realised just how small my world is.. untill you realise that your entire world is in boxes.
> 
> Ive moved around alot but as this is first time away from rents.. its strange all my stuff being in boxes and theres all still around the house..
> 
> 12 boxes... and thats my entire life... well not even that actually... about 6 of them are mine only. the others are baby stuff :'(
> 
> i feel small
> 
> Btw those 6 boxes inclued all my clothes and shoes and personal belongings and 3 of them are my personal collection of nightmare before christmas lol


I'm moving out on Friday, I totally know how you feel! I live at home with my parents too, and I've literally got about 5 boxes of my stuff, and 4 boxes of LO's stuff :haha: It's strange to think that it's all I own :dohh:


----------



## mummyclo

Nut_Shake said:


> Waxing is the best peeps! Get it done then you dont have to worry about it for weeks and weeks!!
> 
> Louise - I want to do that too SO badly right now!

^^ Agrees! Its really not that painful :)


----------



## GoogilyBear

samantha.xo said:


> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> I never really realised just how small my world is.. untill you realise that your entire world is in boxes.
> 
> Ive moved around alot but as this is first time away from rents.. its strange all my stuff being in boxes and theres all still around the house..
> 
> 12 boxes... and thats my entire life... well not even that actually... about 6 of them are mine only. the others are baby stuff :'(
> 
> i feel small
> 
> Btw those 6 boxes inclued all my clothes and shoes and personal belongings and 3 of them are my personal collection of nightmare before christmas lol
> 
> 
> I'm moving out on Friday, I totally know how you feel! I live at home with my parents too, and I've literally got about 5 boxes of my stuff, and 4 boxes of LO's stuff :haha: It's strange to think that it's all I own :dohh:Click to expand...

it just makes you feel so small doesnt it :/ i just feel a little left out in the open as such... oh well :/ new flat means decorating the way i wasnt it and collecting things to fill it lol x


----------



## samantha.xo

GoogilyBear said:


> samantha.xo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> I never really realised just how small my world is.. untill you realise that your entire world is in boxes.
> 
> Ive moved around alot but as this is first time away from rents.. its strange all my stuff being in boxes and theres all still around the house..
> 
> 12 boxes... and thats my entire life... well not even that actually... about 6 of them are mine only. the others are baby stuff :'(
> 
> i feel small
> 
> Btw those 6 boxes inclued all my clothes and shoes and personal belongings and 3 of them are my personal collection of nightmare before christmas lol
> 
> 
> I'm moving out on Friday, I totally know how you feel! I live at home with my parents too, and I've literally got about 5 boxes of my stuff, and 4 boxes of LO's stuff :haha: It's strange to think that it's all I own :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> it just makes you feel so small doesnt it :/ i just feel a little left out in the open as such... oh well :/ new flat means decorating the way i wasnt it and collecting things to fill it lol xClick to expand...

Yeah it does...though I'm kind of glad I dont have a lot of stuff because it beats packing & unpacking loads of boxes lol :haha: Ooooh, I can't wait to decorate & find places for things! I think nesting has hit me early :blush: Have you bought furniture & all the homey things?


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> WOW Ness all i was thinking was "How big has your tattoo got!?" :rofl:

:rofl: I think it looks bigger on the 32 week picture cos I've angled my bump a bit :haha: makes it look bigger - it's grown a little but I'm surprised its not got bigger lol! 



Pixxie said:


> Louise I sent mine off nearly a month ago and haven't heard anything, need to phone them actually and ask what the hell is going on :growlmad:
> 
> Hmmm what to have for lunch, thinking it might have to be leftover roast pork butties and soup...
> 
> I wish my OH was more helpful with the pram colour, I still can't decide which one I like best :dohh: At least things are finally starting to come together now, pram is being ordered tomorrow, nursery getting wallpapered this week (finally got someone else to do it since OH is bleeding useless) and my Dad is picking up the cot this weekend, the original one for £50 with mattress since the woman suddenly decided to contact my Step-mum! And OH gets paid next week and said we can go baby shopping for the little bits we need, baby shower coming up too... So I feel I can finally chill out a bit about being prepared, I was freaking out earlier this week crying to OH saying our baby will have to sleep in the sock drawer :haha: fresh batch of hormones I think!
> 
> Oooh I'll post a first and last bump pic too when I do my new one after lunch! It's amazing how big we have all got :) xxx

My OH hasnt taken any interest in the colour of the pram, the nursery furniture nothing lol 



mummyclo said:


> Ok, heres my 35 week bump, excuse the disgusting stretchys!! :cry:

you have a gorgeous bump Chloe - they're not disgusting stretchies, they show what you (or your skin!) went through to have your baby! 



louise1302 said:


> i get ross to shave mine now lol ive given up LOL
> 
> is it wrong that i want to take my pram for a walk?

I dont even shave mine :haha: OH hasnt been near my legs for months anyway and I wear leggings everyday ha 

My pram is under the stairs can't wait to get it out!! 



mummyclo said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Waxing is the best peeps! Get it done then you dont have to worry about it for weeks and weeks!!
> 
> Louise - I want to do that too SO badly right now!
> 
> ^^ Agrees! Its really not that painful :)Click to expand...

I had my legs waxed a few years ago a few days before going to Greece and the hairs bloody grew back in about a week! Didnt have a razor with me as didnt expect to have to shave them :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

i swear Ava thinks she's on an ice rink in there :haha: her feet are sliding all across the top of my belly it's sooo bizarre! I'm not used to feeling movement that high up so its brand new!


----------



## GoogilyBear

samantha.xo said:


> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samantha.xo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> I never really realised just how small my world is.. untill you realise that your entire world is in boxes.
> 
> Ive moved around alot but as this is first time away from rents.. its strange all my stuff being in boxes and theres all still around the house..
> 
> 12 boxes... and thats my entire life... well not even that actually... about 6 of them are mine only. the others are baby stuff :'(
> 
> i feel small
> 
> Btw those 6 boxes inclued all my clothes and shoes and personal belongings and 3 of them are my personal collection of nightmare before christmas lol
> 
> 
> I'm moving out on Friday, I totally know how you feel! I live at home with my parents too, and I've literally got about 5 boxes of my stuff, and 4 boxes of LO's stuff :haha: It's strange to think that it's all I own :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> it just makes you feel so small doesnt it :/ i just feel a little left out in the open as such... oh well :/ new flat means decorating the way i wasnt it and collecting things to fill it lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it does...though I'm kind of glad I dont have a lot of stuff because it beats packing & unpacking loads of boxes lol :haha: Ooooh, I can't wait to decorate & find places for things! I think nesting has hit me early :blush: Have you bought furniture & all the homey things?Click to expand...

yeah we have quite a bit of homey things already.. its just unpacking them and doing that little bit of DIY lol.. well OH will be i wont be lol.
ive not had the chance to nest yet so this weekend is going to be really special for me :) i really connot wait :D


----------



## - Butterfly -

Lovely bumps ladies.

bloody hell - forgot what else I was gonna say - sorry!


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> i swear Ava thinks she's on an ice rink in there :haha: her feet are sliding all across the top of my belly it's sooo bizarre! I'm not used to feeling movement that high up so its brand new!

That's funny because I find the hand movements in my pelvis the strangest! They kind of tickle and it freaks me out a little :rofl: My LO always has her feet to the top right, under my ribcage, it's agony when she decides she having a stretch! xx


----------



## Pixxie

Lol Butterfly, got a bit of baby brain going on today? xx


----------



## samantha.xo

GoogilyBear said:


> samantha.xo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samantha.xo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> I never really realised just how small my world is.. untill you realise that your entire world is in boxes.
> 
> Ive moved around alot but as this is first time away from rents.. its strange all my stuff being in boxes and theres all still around the house..
> 
> 12 boxes... and thats my entire life... well not even that actually... about 6 of them are mine only. the others are baby stuff :'(
> 
> i feel small
> 
> Btw those 6 boxes inclued all my clothes and shoes and personal belongings and 3 of them are my personal collection of nightmare before christmas lol
> 
> 
> I'm moving out on Friday, I totally know how you feel! I live at home with my parents too, and I've literally got about 5 boxes of my stuff, and 4 boxes of LO's stuff :haha: It's strange to think that it's all I own :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> it just makes you feel so small doesnt it :/ i just feel a little left out in the open as such... oh well :/ new flat means decorating the way i wasnt it and collecting things to fill it lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it does...though I'm kind of glad I dont have a lot of stuff because it beats packing & unpacking loads of boxes lol :haha: Ooooh, I can't wait to decorate & find places for things! I think nesting has hit me early :blush: Have you bought furniture & all the homey things?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah we have quite a bit of homey things already.. its just unpacking them and doing that little bit of DIY lol.. well OH will be i wont be lol.
> ive not had the chance to nest yet so this weekend is going to be really special for me :) i really connot wait :DClick to expand...

Lol, definitely leaving the DIY to OH. He's gotta make up like two wardrobes, two chests of drawers, a cotbed, & two bedside tables :haha: Aww, I hope you enjoy the nesting, I cant wait either :thumbup: I'm going in there on Saturday after we get the keys on Fri to clean clean clean! I have a strange obsession with cleaning anyways, so that combined with the nesting feeling = one crazy cleaning lady!



Nessicle said:


> i swear Ava thinks she's on an ice rink in there :haha: her feet are sliding all across the top of my belly it's sooo bizarre! I'm not used to feeling movement that high up so its brand new!

I soooo know what you mean - it's such a strange feeling lol. I put my hands over where he moves :cloud9: The weird thing is that he's breech, so I must be feeling his hands? It's literally right up near my ribs - way passed my bellybutton :shrug:


----------



## lozzy21

I think i deserve a round of applause, not only did i manage to shave me legs all by my self, i managed to do my lady garden aswell. Not that you need to know that but im well proud of my self lol


----------



## GoogilyBear

Oh my lol!! My OH has acotbed to put up, 2 bed side tables a coffee table, a table, tv cabinet computer desk and probs alot more haha.

we get our keys friday morning too at 10am, but im giving them strate to my mum so she can go do the cleaning for me (shes a cleaner by trade so she insisted lol so why not XD) while i go into Hull for my theory test.. then i guess after that we will be shifting boxes all afternoon and getting the big stuff in and out the way :) then sat and sunday are going to be stressfull moving things out :)

ive yet to tell my OH mum that i dont want her help as i just dont want her going through all my stuff and being nosey like the B**** she is lol.. so thats going to go down well hahaha
xxx


----------



## Pixxie

lozzy21 said:


> I think i deserve a round of applause, not only did i manage to shave me legs all by my self, i managed to do my lady garden aswell. Not that you need to know that but im well proud of my self lol

:dance: Well done! :haha: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

lozzy21 said:


> I think i deserve a round of applause, not only did i manage to shave me legs all by my self, i managed to do my lady garden aswell. Not that you need to know that but im well proud of my self lol

=D&gt;


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pixxie said:


> Lol Butterfly, got a bit of baby brain going on today? xx

 yep - it's getting worse :dohh:


----------



## samantha.xo

GoogilyBear said:


> Oh my lol!! My OH has acotbed to put up, 2 bed side tables a coffee table, a table, tv cabinet computer desk and probs alot more haha.
> 
> we get our keys friday morning too at 10am, but im giving them strate to my mum so she can go do the cleaning for me (shes a cleaner by trade so she insisted lol so why not XD) while i go into Hull for my theory test.. then i guess after that we will be shifting boxes all afternoon and getting the big stuff in and out the way :) then sat and sunday are going to be stressfull moving things out :)
> 
> ive yet to tell my OH mum that i dont want her help as i just dont want her going through all my stuff and being nosey like the B**** she is lol.. so thats going to go down well hahaha
> xxx

Omg! I totally forgot about the tv cabinet & side tables lol - must add them to OH's DIY list. Aw that's handy that your mums a cleaner! Does she have access to all the industrial cleaning things? My aunt offered to lend me her carpet cleaner, but I think it's a really giant crazy looking one that really isnt neccessary for the two rooms that have carpet :dohh: 

Good luck on your theory hun :flower:

I know what you mean about the nosy MIL's! Mine's pretty hard to deal with sometimes & I'm certain she's going to become more hardwork once LO is here. She's offered to help us moving in etc, but I just really don't want her there :shrug:


----------



## cho

Hi girls, great bumps kerrie, ness and chloe x

well just had my mw app im so pee'd off
Baby is fine, which is great but he is back to back with me to start it off, GREAT!:wacko:
I am measuring 35 weeks, :dohh:
She said baby is very tight to skin and filling it out completely and of course were he is back to back i am feeling every movement.
Then came the bloods which i was dreading as last time i was left black and blue for 2 weeks, well she couldnt get blood and has bruised my arm and is agonising!!
I have to go to the hospital to have them done:growlmad: which will be in the same arm as thats the only one they can usually get out of
I feel crap today not myself:cry: i have awful pressure down below when i sit on the toilet i cant relax cos tehre is soooo much pressure and he is not even engaged!
Kerrie my mw said the same i may not engage till labour cos of it being my 2nd 

sorry about rant, having a bad day me thinks lol xx


----------



## Pixxie

c.holdway said:


> Hi girls, great bumps kerrie, ness and chloe x
> 
> well just had my mw app im so pee'd off
> Baby is fine, which is great but he is back to back with me to start it off, GREAT!:wacko:
> I am measuring 35 weeks, :dohh:
> She said baby is very tight to skin and filling it out completely and of course were he is back to back i am feeling every movement.
> Then came the bloods which i was dreading as last time i was left black and blue for 2 weeks, well she couldnt get blood and has bruised my arm and is agonising!!
> I have to go to the hospital to have them done:growlmad: which will be in the same arm as thats the only one they can usually get out of
> I feel crap today not myself:cry: i have awful pressure down below when i sit on the toilet i cant relax cos tehre is soooo much pressure and he is not even engaged!
> Kerrie my mw said the same i may not engage till labour cos of it being my 2nd
> 
> sorry about rant, having a bad day me thinks lol xx

:hugs: xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Charlotte :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

Awww Charlotte :hugs:
I think my Lo is back to back too, but mw never tells me that!
I feel feet at the front and top of my tummy, is that where you can feel yours?
xx


----------



## Pixxie

OH just phoned me, told him I was ordering the pram tomorrow. He said 'Which one are you getting?' I said 'The one I showed you in the catalogue yesterday' he says 'What, the one I don't like?' :dohh: So I said AGAIN 'We're not having a white one, it will get manky.' So he just said 'Fine...' and is now in a huff with me! :roll: 

I don't think he understands how much mess a baby can make, never mind accidentally brushing against things/people while I'm out. I'm pretty sure he only wants the white one because it looks more expensive anyway, and he will hardly ever get to push it... 

I know I'm right about getting a darker colour but it's really pissing me off that he doesn't understand and he seems to think I'm just trying to annoy him :growlmad:


----------



## cho

mummyclo yes i said to dh i think bubs is back on back because i could feel every movemnt and all movements really hurt, she has told me to scrub floors ect and sit backwards on a chair and be on all fours as much as i can (highly unlikely i will be doing this) x


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> i swear Ava thinks she's on an ice rink in there :haha: her feet are sliding all across the top of my belly it's sooo bizarre! I'm not used to feeling movement that high up so its brand new!
> 
> That's funny because I find the hand movements in my pelvis the strangest! They kind of tickle and it freaks me out a little :rofl: My LO always has her feet to the top right, under my ribcage, it's agony when she decides she having a stretch! xxClick to expand...

Oh she doesnt do that much she does elbow me a bit in the hips though and I get a slidey tickle occasionally down my left side - think shes head down but facing slightly out to the left with her bum up at the right. 

Thankfully Ava hasn't really kicked me much in the ribs just yet but she's only been head down a day or two so sure I'll have that to come. Does anyones bub make like a jolty jumpy motion sometimes like they're trying to get comfy? 



samantha.xo said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> i swear Ava thinks she's on an ice rink in there :haha: her feet are sliding all across the top of my belly it's sooo bizarre! I'm not used to feeling movement that high up so its brand new!
> 
> I soooo know what you mean - it's such a strange feeling lol. I put my hands over where he moves :cloud9: The weird thing is that he's breech, so I must be feeling his hands? It's literally right up near my ribs - way passed my bellybutton :shrug:Click to expand...

he he he must be playing piano on your ribs :haha: 



lozzy21 said:


> I think i deserve a round of applause, not only did i manage to shave me legs all by my self, i managed to do my lady garden aswell. Not that you need to know that but im well proud of my self lol

:shock: good lord woman I think that deserves a bun or something! 

I'm getting some immac for when I'm on mat leave - I can use that can't I long as I don't get it inside or anything? Just round the "outer area"...?


----------



## mummyclo

I think they have time to turn, even when in labor don't they?


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> Hi girls, great bumps kerrie, ness and chloe x
> 
> well just had my mw app im so pee'd off
> Baby is fine, which is great but he is back to back with me to start it off, GREAT!:wacko:
> I am measuring 35 weeks, :dohh:
> She said baby is very tight to skin and filling it out completely and of course were he is back to back i am feeling every movement.
> Then came the bloods which i was dreading as last time i was left black and blue for 2 weeks, well she couldnt get blood and has bruised my arm and is agonising!!
> I have to go to the hospital to have them done:growlmad: which will be in the same arm as thats the only one they can usually get out of
> I feel crap today not myself:cry: i have awful pressure down below when i sit on the toilet i cant relax cos tehre is soooo much pressure and he is not even engaged!
> Kerrie my mw said the same i may not engage till labour cos of it being my 2nd
> 
> sorry about rant, having a bad day me thinks lol xx

aww chick :hugs: sorry youre feeling so rotten!! 

can they try and get them from your hand instead? It's a bit more sore after but they'll be able to get a vein better at least?? 

I've noticed that pressure when I sit on the toilet it's really uncomfortable I have to pull my trousers and undwear completely down so I can open my legs really really wide or it just hurts 

hope little fella turns round for you so he's not back to back -I've read that can be quite painful if they stay back to back during delivery..?? xx


----------



## lozzy21

Thanks girls lol, its daft how we get excited over little things.

Charlotte, youv got plenty of time for baby to face the other way. At least baby is head down.

Pixxie, Your so right about getting a dark pram, white ones get dirty so easy and go from looking expensive to tacky in no time because they dont stay white


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> Awww Charlotte :hugs:
> I think my Lo is back to back too, but mw never tells me that!
> I feel feet at the front and top of my tummy, is that where you can feel yours?
> xx

I think Ava is sideways on feel most feet and legs etc out to the left or front and it does get very sore sometimes when she's been wriggling about all day! 

I asked mw about my very sore tight bump and she said it was normal but I'm measuring a week behind so goodness how you must feel Charlotte!! 



Pixxie said:


> OH just phoned me, told him I was ordering the pram tomorrow. He said 'Which one are you getting?' I said 'The one I showed you in the catalogue yesterday' he says 'What, the one I don't like?' :dohh: So I said AGAIN 'We're not having a white one, it will get manky.' So he just said 'Fine...' and is now in a huff with me! :roll:
> 
> I don't think he understands how much mess a baby can make, never mind accidentally brushing against things/people while I'm out. I'm pretty sure he only wants the white one because it looks more expensive anyway, and he will hardly ever get to push it...
> 
> I know I'm right about getting a darker colour but it's really pissing me off that he doesn't understand and he seems to think I'm just trying to annoy him :growlmad:

Ooh gosh no you dont want a white pram!! It'll get filthy!!


----------



## mummyclo

Right i really need to go hoover :(
Then im making Cheesy philly jacket for me and chilli jacket for OH :munch:


----------



## lozzy21

I need to hover to but cant be botherd at all


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> I think they have time to turn, even when in labor don't they?

 If they're back to back during labour it does make it more painful and can also be longer as they do have to turn prior to delivery. Still a few weeks for our babies to do the right thing :thumbup:


----------



## cho

yes, still a good chance of him turning and i have the advantage of not being engaged so at least that makes it more likely fingers crossed


----------



## GoogilyBear

how can you tell what way your LO is laying... mine was head down when MW last examined me.. ive not felt it move sideways or anything since... so how do you know if its back to back etc?


----------



## cho

my mw told me :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

That hurt my back! :dohh:


----------



## lozzy21

My baby is laid with its back against the out side of my tummy, i can follow its back all the way round and cant feel any limbs. Couldent say what end was which like.


----------



## Xaviersmom

See Lozzy? You were worried about being bored while on mat leave lol.

White pram? No way! DH's brother gave a nice jogger that is dark purple and black.

My LO has been in the same position for a couple months now. Head down, body going up my right side. Lately I have been watching her stick her feet out my left side. 


Ok.. Bath tub cleaned.. fridge cleaned, dishes done and kitchen mostly clean.. time for lunch and a rest.


----------



## sammiwry

Anyone else cleaned there carpets before? I want to try and keep ours clean as we get charged if they are grubby looking when we move out so was thinking of hiring a carpet cleaner for next weekend and cleaning the carpets but just wondered if it makes them too wet that theyll take ages to dry??


----------



## GoogilyBear

i think mines laying with its back against my tummy too.. i cant feel any libs and its hard enough to be a nack and long enough :/


----------



## mummyclo

Sammi, the hoover sucks the water out of the carpet when its done cleaning, so shouldn't leave it wet at all :)
My nan has one ive used before :)


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Sammi, the hoover sucks the water out of the carpet when its done cleaning, so shouldn't leave it wet at all :)
> My nan has one ive used before :)


Ooo cheers for that, I've read online you shouldn't turn the heating up (or on in our case) as it can shrink the carpet


----------



## cho

sammiwry my dh does carpet cleaning they are left slightly damp, you should try do it morning then be out all day as if you walk on it its more prone to get dirty again


----------



## Pixxie

I can never quite figure out how my LO is lay. I think she must have long legs though because sometimes I have definite feet in my right side, towards my back, but can feel the length of her body on the left side of my bump? So she much be head down but with her legs straight out across the top of my belly! :wacko: Daddy is 6ft 4 though, so I'm expecting a long skinny baby :haha: xx


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie thats how Ava is - I feel her slide her feet all the way from one side right to my right side, think her body is down my right side and her feet out to the left, her daddy has long skinny legs too so hopefully she'l take after him rather than getting my fat stumps ha ha x


----------



## lozzy21

Im getting my carpet cleaned, its mingin. You can get cleaners that say they dry in an hour.

My baby has long legs, the sonographer kept commeting that baby was all legs. But im 5"9 and OH is 6" so its not going to be short.


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> sammiwry my dh does carpet cleaning they are left slightly damp, you should try do it morning then be out all day as if you walk on it its more prone to get dirty again

Cheers for the tip, maybe wait until spring then lol so I clean the carpet and then take Rox and Madden out for the day...


----------



## - Butterfly -

I've just vacuumed :thumbup: Dinner is on - I'm a domestic goddess!! NOT :dohh:


----------



## lozzy21

Were getting take away cos im a lazy cow


----------



## sammiwry

I've got tuna steaks marinating to have with cous cous


----------



## GoogilyBear

OMG lol.. ive just demolished an entire terrys choc orange to myself and my mum only bought it for me about 10 mins ago.... hahaha


----------



## sammiwry

GoogilyBear said:


> OMG lol.. ive just demolished an entire terrys choc orange to myself and my mum only bought it for me about 10 mins ago.... hahaha

Haha! My work collagues brought me chocolates yesterday as it was my last day with the full team and they almost didnt make it home!


----------



## GoogilyBear

I feel soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo guilty... and yet so satisfied all at the same time haha. 

ive not even had tea yet lmao x


----------



## mummyclo

Yummmmm Vics!! I want to eat it :(


----------



## lozzy21

Im just waiting for tea to arrive. Im starving


----------



## GoogilyBear

lozzy21 said:


> Im just waiting for tea to arrive. Im starving

what are you having..? i could really eat a chinky right now lol


----------



## Nut_Shake

Got me spicy roast chicken, stuffing and garlic potatoes in the oven a cookin'. Mmmm...

My mamas and papas delivery of my gift list was supposed to come today, it didnt. I just called them and they said someone will call me back within 48 hours. What a bloody waste of time!!


----------



## lozzy21

Im having a parmo


----------



## mummyclo

Aww thats rubbish Nat :(
I hate Mamas and Papas they are pretty crap at customer service for what their stuff costs!


----------



## Nut_Shake

I know! Although this is the first issue ive had with them. I hope i dont get any more problems! A couple of things from my gift list i need to change the sizes of which i will just go into a shop to do, i hope it wont be an issue as i obviously wont have a reciept!

My new car was also supposed to arrive today however got delayed, its coming tomorrow morning now though. Been a let down of a day really!

So now im looking forward to my roast, lol


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Aww thats rubbish Nat :(
> I hate Mamas and Papas they are pretty crap at customer service for what their stuff costs!

Talking of the cost of mamas and papas, at the baby show on sat I got a really nice and comy gliding chair that is cheaper than the price tag of the mamas and papas one, but sooo much more comfy! 

Can't wait for it to be delivered!


----------



## GoogilyBear

lozzy21 said:


> Im having a parmo

whats that?


----------



## WILSMUM

sammiwry said:


> Anyone else cleaned there carpets before? I want to try and keep ours clean as we get charged if they are grubby looking when we move out so was thinking of hiring a carpet cleaner for next weekend and cleaning the carpets but just wondered if it makes them too wet that theyll take ages to dry??

My DH is a carpet fitter/floor layer and he says that you should never "wash" carpets as it does soemthing to the pile and ruins them and shotens their lifespan. If you need to get it cleaned then you should get a professional steam/chemical carpet cleaning company in.




Pixxie said:


> I can never quite figure out how my LO is lay. I think she must have long legs though because sometimes I have definite feet in my right side, towards my back, but can feel the length of her body on the left side of my bump? So she much be head down but with her legs straight out across the top of my belly! :wacko: Daddy is 6ft 4 though, so I'm expecting a long skinny baby :haha: xx

When I was at the hosp on Monday we told the MW that this baby has a dif Dad to my first and that my current DH is a lot taller and broader than my ex and she said that actually it probably won't make an awful lot of dif to size of baby cause that comes more from the maternal size!


Well I have no idea what we're having for dinner tonight - DH is still at work! He's the cook in our house so will probably end up having fish fingers at this rate!!!!

As for cleaning - well I've not done the bathroom for ages - really need DH to clean our shower as I not only wouldn't be able to get down and do the bottom but the fumes from the cleaning spray will have me choking and gagging! The anti bac kitchen cleaner and even my deodrant have me gagging at the moment!!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Sammiwry - I have a rocking chair like that, it like glides rather than rocks, so so comfy!! Not sure if i should use it to feed the babies on though, i'd fall asleep on it because it's so relaxing!

Also, i used a carpet cleaning machine thing i rented from the dry cleaners to clean my carpets. Its kind of like a hoover that lets out shampoo and water and sucks it back in. It was ok. But it was quite hard work and i didnt realise it wasnt great for the carpets, so id agree with wilsmum on what she said and get someone in!

I have the cleaner coming in the morning to scrub the bathrooms clean for me, i physically couldnt do them even if i tried right now. I cant even bend down to put socks on anymore!


----------



## KellyC75

GoogilyBear said:


> OMG lol.. ive just demolished an entire terrys choc orange to myself and my mum only bought it for me about 10 mins ago.... hahaha

I just bought 2 of these at Tescos....Buy one get one free....:happydance: The theory is to put one away for Xmas, how long it stays 'put away' for is another matter!!! :blush:




mummyclo said:


> Yummmmm Vics!! I want to eat it :(

Do you mean Vicks vapour rub....If so, I have been sniffing this for weeks now, im totally obsessed....:wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

Tommorow my ticker will change to less than 40 days until the LO is born! :cloud9: 

Had midwife today, all Ok, she didnt really wanna measure my fundal height, but said that baby feels normal for my dates! :wacko: Student midwife measured & said im measuring 31 weeks!!! But then she did get my blood pressure wrong too! :dohh: So....im none the wiser!


----------



## lozzy21

GoogilyBear said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Im having a parmo
> 
> whats that?Click to expand...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parmo


----------



## Mizze

samantha.xo said:


> Lol, definitely leaving the DIY to OH. He's gotta make up like two wardrobes, two chests of drawers, a cotbed, & two bedside tables :haha: Aww, I hope you enjoy the nesting, I cant wait either :thumbup: I'm going in there on Saturday after we get the keys on Fri to clean clean clean! I have a strange obsession with cleaning anyways, so that combined with the nesting feeling = one crazy cleaning lady!

Sam - you could make a fortune cleaning for all us Dreamers round the country only last night we were wishing for a cleaning lady!



lozzy21 said:


> I think i deserve a round of applause, not only did i manage to shave me legs all by my self, i managed to do my lady garden aswell. Not that you need to know that but im well proud of my self lol

:applause: well done you! 



Nut_Shake said:


> Got me spicy roast chicken, stuffing and garlic potatoes in the oven a cookin'. Mmmm...
> 
> My mamas and papas delivery of my gift list was supposed to come today, it didnt. I just called them and they said someone will call me back within 48 hours. What a bloody waste of time!!

Yumm on the food. Having been in work from 8.30 to 6 dinner will be whatever is quick and easy from the freezer tonight. Made lovely sausage casserole and jacket pots last night but tonight just too tired. And will have another LONG day in work tomorrow by the look of it. roll on Friday night!!! 



lozzy21 said:


> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Im having a parmo
> 
> whats that?Click to expand...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ParmoClick to expand...

Ooooohhhh, never heard of one of those before - yummmm

Ooh and dark chocolate covered cranberries from M&S - rock...ive just finished my birthday treat of them. 

Great bumps on display this afternoon!

:hugs: to charlotte and Nat for crappy day (roast chicken notwithstanding Nat!) 

Have drunk 2 pints of milk today but indigestion still getting me - once im off next week I will be getting those tablets from the Dr Kelly - all the milk will be making the iron deficiency worse. 

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

ooh lozzy that sounds lush!


----------



## lozzy21

It is but its given me hartburn


----------



## GoogilyBear

it doesnt sound too attractive to me :(


----------



## mummyclo

Just sounds like a chicken escalop to me :haha:
X


----------



## GoogilyBear

ive gone off anything thats meaty or cheesy or anything really... so the thought of eating it... :'(

the chips looked good :)
i might perswade tother half when he gets in from his second job to go back into town for food lol... i cba with cooking and if he cooks it will be meat and i will end up going without food :/


----------



## nikki-lou25

Just droppin in to say hellooooo! 

Hardly posted this week - sorry for neglecting you all :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

That's ok nikki x :hugs:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hi Nikki!! :D

The babies are using my bladder as a pillow/squeeze toy. Bloody great, i may aswell just spend my evening on the toilet!


----------



## mrsbling

Yay...... only 2 days left at work :happydance:


..................and Mamas and papas are comin to deliver and assemble all of the furniture for the Nursery on Wednesday too :wohoo: :)


----------



## mrsbling

:happydance: Fat Baby :happydance: in the final box now....... sooooo excited :) 

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Pixxie

Oh my god I'm glad I've done a bump pic now, I've got massive in the last week! :shock: 

33 weeks
https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02163.jpg

32 weeks 
https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02154.jpg

4 weeks 
https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/4w4d.jpg

Now I am having a dilemma, do I make a pizza for tea or eat the rest of this big aero I bought before? :haha: xxx


----------



## mrsbling

Nut_Shake said:


> Hi Nikki!! :D
> 
> The babies are using my bladder as a pillow/squeeze toy. Bloody great, i may aswell just spend my evening on the toilet!

Lol - I am up every hour as it is, so it must be twice as bad for you, but will all be worth it when they are here :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Wow Pixxie....Groth spurt or what!!! :kiss:


----------



## Nut_Shake

mrsbling said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Hi Nikki!! :D
> 
> The babies are using my bladder as a pillow/squeeze toy. Bloody great, i may aswell just spend my evening on the toilet!
> 
> Lol - I am up every hour as it is, so it must be twice as bad for you, but will all be worth it when they are here :winkwink:Click to expand...

They better be reeeeeally nice to me! Little monsters!


----------



## cho

:shock:woahhh pixxie you have really grown all of a sudden looking great


----------



## Nut_Shake

Pixxie! Woah!! Whatta bump!! :)


----------



## Pixxie

Its come out of nowhere!!! :shock: No wonder I've had a crazy itchy belly this week :rofl: 

She can keep going, I'm hoping she will arrive a couple of weeks early! :winkwink: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

Wow pixxie! Amazing bump! Can't believe how much it's grown! :o


----------



## lozzy21

Want a tip for getting baby out of ribs?

Have rudys. I can breathe


----------



## Pixxie

I ended up going with the aero :haha: 

Anyone watch Waterloo Road? I don't think it's very wise in my hormonal state! :cry: xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Im watching home birth diarys.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Lovely bump Pixxie xx


----------



## calliebaby

I just finished watching "16 and Pregnant". That show makes me so sad.


----------



## xkirstyx

evening girls! im just back from triage after nearly fainting and being really dizzy all afternoon! my bp is fine, bit low if anything but they are still saying i have a urnine infection!!!!!! so got antibiotics to take but omg what a joke could they no of gave me them weeks ago when they 1st said i had an infection then said i never! got bloods taken aswell and if there is anything wrong with them iv to go back in at midnight 2night! but on a good note baby is no longer engaged but 3/5engaged!!!!!!! and im messuring 35weeks xxxxxxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Wow pixxie! Where'd that come from!?! Looking really good hun!

I'm getting pretty slack with the old bump pics! I used to do them religiously every Monday morning now its just when I can be bothered! Really should do one tomorrow though!

I watched Waterloo Road and now DH is watching Grand Designs!!

I did have the laptop on the coffee table but bubs was throughly objecting to having its head squashed and gave me quite a few very painful thumps in my bikini line!!!!


----------



## Pixxie

xkirstyx said:


> evening girls! im just back from triage after nearly fainting and being really dizzy all afternoon! my bp is fine, bit low if anything but they are still saying i have a urnine infection!!!!!! so got antibiotics to take but omg what a joke could they no of gave me them weeks ago when they 1st said i had an infection then said i never! got bloods taken aswell and if there is anything wrong with them iv to go back in at midnight 2night! but on a good note baby is no longer engaged but 3/5engaged!!!!!!! and im messuring 35weeks xxxxxxx

Glad to hear they finally got their act together, hope you feel better soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

there was a girl in labour when i was in traiage aswell she sounded in so much pain im no shitting myself abut me going in labour i must be mad doing it 2years in a row! she was 8cm dilated there and me and MIL were trying not to laugh when midwife said "you know ur pelvic floors, can you please relax it so i can get my hand out!!!!!!" hahahaha


----------



## Nut_Shake

Eek Kirsty! Glad you're ok!! Feel better xx


----------



## lozzy21

xkirstyx said:


> evening girls! im just back from triage after nearly fainting and being really dizzy all afternoon! my bp is fine, bit low if anything but they are still saying i have a urnine infection!!!!!! so got antibiotics to take but omg what a joke could they no of gave me them weeks ago when they 1st said i had an infection then said i never! got bloods taken aswell and if there is anything wrong with them iv to go back in at midnight 2night! but on a good note baby is no longer engaged but 3/5engaged!!!!!!! and im messuring 35weeks xxxxxxx

Thats crap Kirsty, at least you got some antibiotics, iv got to wait for some:(


----------



## Xaviersmom

Went for my ultrasound. LO decided she wasn't reallly feeling it for pictures so she had her hand in front of her face. After a little convincing, we were able to uncover part of her face. The pics aren't as clear as I would like.. but I'll take them! They also said she is DEFINETLY a she and that she would have a bunch of hair when she comes out.

We are measuring 80th percentile..about 5.5 pounds. DS went with me and was just floored by the scan.
 



Attached Files:







img123.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 6









img122.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5









img121.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wishingforbub

Pixxie, what a lovely bump!! It has grown heaps !!! :)
Kirsty, glad you are ok :hugs:
Great scan pics Xaviersmom ! xx

Hope you all have a great day :flower:


----------



## sammiwry

I'm meant to be doing some stuff around the house before I go shopping with my friend from work but at the moment I'm too attached to my bed


----------



## WILSMUM

I hear ya sammi! 
I've been saying all week that I'm gonna dust and hoover at least the lounge and tody DS's bedroom while he's away and still haven't got round to it! Doesn't help that DH keeps telling me not to do the housework and relax!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Wow just cought up on over 10 pages!!!

Charlotte Jake was back to back, it made my labour longer and the contractions were more in my back then tummy so a tens machine really helped for the first part of labour :thumbsup: Defo get one if urs doesnt turn. Jake turned just as i pushed him out! I tried all sorts to get him to turn before tho but he was engaged.

Chloe, ness and pixxie, great bumps girls!! :yipee:

kirsty, glad ur ok now and hope you feel better soon!

I had to go to triage too, my gp phoned to say she found ++++glucose in my wee and said to go straight to the hospital for bloods, i got there and they done a wee sample first and she tested it and nothing :shrug: she said thats never happened before, to go from max amount of glucose to nothing in 1 day. Im wondering if they mixed my sample up at docs the day before :shrug: i was so annoyed tho, that i rushed there, paid a fortune for parking all to do a wee lol, so they gave me a little scan! Was just on one of those little screens but doc could tell he is really big already :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Lol! I'm blaming rox on me still being attached to my bed as she's curled up asleep on my feet. Just wish my leave started now but got 2 more days of work first


----------



## hopefully2

Girls i have tonnes to go back and read so decided to post first.

My internet still really bad so only getting on every so often and now my iphone broken too!

Hope everyone is ok (will know soon when i read!!)

I had hospital yesterday and baby has decided to get in the diving position and is head down. Had a mild headache and small bit of swelling so they have taken some pre eclampsia bloods but i really don't think they will come to anything to be honest.

Before i went to hospital i decided a bit of a defuzz was needed as i was the same opinion as ness if i can't see my overgrown foof it does not exist"...........

well exist it does, infact it could nearly have its own orbit its been left to...shall we say mature by itself !!
Jazus it was ridiculous and i was ten times more ridiculous trying to tame it! My bump is really low so it was so difficult....lets just say there was blood and a lot of grunting and sweating..... not pretty for anyone!

Anyway onto less tmi topics!!
Does anyone else feel baby is coming soon? I'm not sure is this feeling normal at this stage or not but i just can't shake it. Feels like i'm going to meet my baby really soon!!

Anyway reading glasses on and back 20 pages to catch up!!

Oh and of course butterfly thinking of you and beautiful mollie today xxxx


----------



## lozzy21

Morning girls, iv got the midwife this morning so we shall see how big im measuring.

This will make your eyes water, i was watching labour and delivery yesterday and there was a women who was induced at 34 weeks due to having thyroid cancer and needing treatment. They tryed to induce her but nothing happend so they gave her a section.

The baby weighed over 10lb at 34 weeks:wacko:


----------



## samantha.xo

Mizze said:


> samantha.xo said:
> 
> 
> Lol, definitely leaving the DIY to OH. He's gotta make up like two wardrobes, two chests of drawers, a cotbed, & two bedside tables :haha: Aww, I hope you enjoy the nesting, I cant wait either :thumbup: I'm going in there on Saturday after we get the keys on Fri to clean clean clean! I have a strange obsession with cleaning anyways, so that combined with the nesting feeling = one crazy cleaning lady!
> 
> Sam - you could make a fortune cleaning for all us Dreamers round the country only last night we were wishing for a cleaning lady!Click to expand...

I dont know what it is but I just love hoovering, dusting, cleaning, organising, all sorts :dohh: I'm still able to hoover at the moment without feeling like I'm suffocating, so if there are any takers with messy houses I'll come hoover! :thumbup:



lozzy21 said:


> Morning girls, iv got the midwife this morning so we shall see how big im measuring.
> 
> This will make your eyes water, i was watching labour and delivery yesterday and there was a women who was induced at 34 weeks due to having thyroid cancer and needing treatment. They tryed to induce her but nothing happend so they gave her a section.
> 
> The baby weighed over 10lb at 34 weeks:wacko:

10lb?! My gosh, I don't even want to imagine what a natural birth would have been like with a 10lb baby :wacko: 


Today is my last day at work :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: I'm so happy! I've been dying to get out of here for ages, and today is finally my day!


----------



## mummyclo

10 lb at 34 weeks!! Thas abnormal surely! :o


----------



## lozzy21

They said it was because of the cancer, it messed up her hormones so baby was huge.

My brother was 11lb3 and he got stuck at the shoulders. He was well and truly stuck, my mam ended up with an episiotamy (sp?) and my brother had to have his shoulder dislocated and pulled out because he has been stuck for 5 mins and was blue. They did more tests than normal at his development checks because they thought he would have been left with a learning disability because of the lack of oxygen. Thankfully hes fine and is actualy slightly ahead.


----------



## WILSMUM

Yes Hopefully I feel like baby is gonna come soon - in 25 days in fact!!! Aaarrgghh!!! Its weird but having my c-section date has made it seem even more real iykwim!

And OMG 10lbs at 34 weeks! Ouch!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Morning :/

worst nights sleep so far :/ wake up to a text from OH too saying theres an emergancy meeting at skate park where he works on an evening..(it might be going under and its such a great place for kids to go)

and some scary threads from people on my post about me being rh neg and the IV drip..
feel slightly bullied i have to admit :crys:

more packing to do today.


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls!! 

how is everyone? i havent caught up on all the posts sorry :blush:

saw you have mw lozzy good luck! 

Googily what thread? I'm rh neg too...there are a few trolls on here just ignore them everyones always got a bloody opinion! 

I called in sick today, feel guilty but got up at 6.15am to get ready for work and my ear ached, my throat was sore and felt all achey - went back to bed and feel a little better but feel really drained and crappy. I'm not pushing myself to go in to work when I feel like this and 8 months pregnant and only got a week and bit left in the office! 

xx


----------



## GoogilyBear

Nessicle said:


> morning girls!!
> 
> how is everyone? i havent caught up on all the posts sorry :blush:
> 
> saw you have mw lozzy good luck!
> 
> Googily what thread? I'm rh neg too...there are a few trolls on here just ignore them everyones always got a bloody opinion!
> 
> I called in sick today, feel guilty but got up at 6.15am to get ready for work and my ear ached, my throat was sore and felt all achey - went back to bed and feel a little better but feel really drained and crappy. I'm not pushing myself to go in to work when I feel like this and 8 months pregnant and only got a week and bit left in the office!
> 
> xx

this one.. you need to read it all to understand.. its to do with group b strep mainly

https://www.babyandbump.com/gestational-complications/441898-o-rhesus-negative-group-b-strep.html


----------



## Nessicle

I'll have a look now hun x


----------



## mummyclo

I worried about the Group B Strep too, because they don't test you here :(
But someone said they test you when your waters break? Is that true?
xx


----------



## GoogilyBear

I dont know, i was tested here without my consent, they just did it, and i hear it can heal antrully so you dont need to have the antibiotics possibly so :/


----------



## Nessicle

dont feel bullied googily :hugs: think they're just trying to instill some confidence in you in ways they thing is helpful but obviously they're not appreciating how serious it is for you being so scared of needles and iv's etc. I've just responded - there must be a way they can give you antibiotics orally or via one quick injection every few hours or something? I'm sure you'd rather that xx


----------



## xkirstyx

ill go read thread aswell!

i was up in middle of night being sick :( so OH took day off work to look after jack coz i still feel really dizzy. they are away out somewhere so i have peace :)


----------



## Nessicle

bleugh sorry you were sick Kirsty!! hope you feel better xx


----------



## GoogilyBear

ive written out a list to say to the MW on tuesday when i go. i just hope they understand.

and er on a lighter note... its snowing outside here haha


----------



## Nessicle

snowing :shock: ??!! its really warm here today!!

Yeah good idea to write out questions and make sure she realises how serious it is - I find a few tears help too :haha:


----------



## GoogilyBear

yeah its snowing lol :) only a little but enough for it to settle. dunno how long it will go on for :s

dont worry, will be turning on the water works for deff lol.

whats nipple cream? i intend on breast feeding.. this is the first ive heard of nipple cream tho...


----------



## Nessicle

your nipples can get dry cracked and sore - think most of the girls on here are using lansinoh?? it helps to keep them from getting sore x


----------



## Kerrieann

yep ive bought lasinoh this time as nothing else helped last time and it was so painful!


----------



## GoogilyBear

something it looks like i am going to add to my list of things to get and pack in hospital bag.
just spoke to midwife on the phone (ringing to see how i am, they are good like that) and i told her about the wanting a chat about GBS, she said its a good idea and testing me again would be a good idea too to see if its cleared up or whatever so thats a start on that.
she also said to me that alot of babies have been coming early around this area recently..she said it must be something in the air so just be prepared incase :s

bit of a shock lol.. i dont i will come early. if i am anything like my mum, me and my bro were both late haha x


----------



## Nut_Shake

Yep ive got 2 tubes of lansinoh lanolin. Actually, some makeup artists use it as a lip moisturiser too, its really that good!! Verrrrry moisturising :)


----------



## xkirstyx

yup thats the last thing i need to buy! will get it when im in town next week! 

i still need to wash baby clothes and pack hospital bag! please tell me in not the only one!!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Kirsty - I have those exact things left to do too!!


----------



## xkirstyx

lol nat glad its not just me then!!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Nat, when do you find out ur c-sec date? x

Oh yeah if any of you need a giggle or are just bored, read through googilybears thread its sooo funny!! Heres the link: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/447535-mastibation-fasination.html


----------



## Nut_Shake

22nd november is when all gets decided!! It cant come round quick enough!!

I'm still waiting for my stupid mamas and papas delivery, tried to call them earlier, was on hold for 15 mins and just as i got through they put the phone down! ARHGHHHHHH!!!!

BUT MY SHINY NEW CAR IS HEREEEEEE!!! SO EXCITED!! Its another reminder that 2 munchkins are on their way, lol!!!!! I'm so happy that i can bloody get out of the house now as hubby uses his car everyday so ive been stuck here!! Ahhhh happy happy!! Now i just need this stupid mamas and papas delivery to come!!


----------



## Kerrieann

ooh thats the day anouska has her lo!!

Hope ur delivery turns up soon! I hate having to stay in and wait for things, mine always turn up at 5-6pm tho lol andive already waited in all day!


----------



## Nessicle

I need to buy nipple cream, night dresses, slippers, big cheap pants something loose to come home in - quite a lot really ha ha


----------



## WILSMUM

GoogilyBear said:


> ive written out a list to say to the MW on tuesday when i go. i just hope they understand.
> 
> and er on a lighter note... its snowing outside here haha

OMG! Wow! Whereabouts r u hun? 
Don't think we've got any yet but not looked out the curtains this morning - in fact I'm still in bed :blush:
But it feels bloomin cold!!! And its blowing a hooley!!!!



Kerrieann said:


> ooh thats the day anouska has her lo!!
> 
> Hope ur delivery turns up soon! I hate having to stay in and wait for things, mine always turn up at 5-6pm tho lol andive already waited in all day!

Hehe! I'll be in theatre laying there thinking, oh I wonder what date Nat has got to have her babies!!!!!


My deliveries you can guarantee always turn up when I'm on the school run!!! Sods law!


----------



## WILSMUM

Oooo didn't think about coming home clothes for me!!! Lol!! I've got no room in my bag so will get DH to bring me some clothes in from home the day they let me out!!! They said if I want and everythings gone smoothly and all is OK with me and bubs I could come home the Tuesday afternoon, but usually they have u in for 2 nights!

I've not got nipple cream but apart from giving baby the colostrum i'mnot intending on bf unless it all clicks into place! 
I need to get some forumla though - must remember to add that to the next asda online shop!
And I need to wash my dressing gown! A plus of knowing exactly when I'm having baby as it means I don't really need to get another as I can wash this one the wkend before I go in!!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Wilsmum - LOL! I'll be sure to let you all know as soon as i know, scary!!!!

BTW, no mamas and papas delivery today, i called them and apparently the courier company 'missed' my deilvery yesterday and its been booked on for tomorrow delivery. So i moaned a bit and got myself a £10 gift card from mamas and papas, lol! I think they know by now to not mess around with a pregnant woman!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

From what I've read about M&P I'm glad I've never ordered from them - didn't get this with my Tesco Direct delivery of furniture for bubs lol! I chose the delivery slot and the driver even called me20 mins before they were due to arrive plus it was a quarter of the price of M&P lol! 

Ive had dinner and got back in bed - I can't wait for maternity leave this is heaven!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh ness, i had a dream last night that you had ur baby girl on ur due date :haha: wierd i know lol, but thought id let you know x


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh I like that dream Kerrie!! Let's hope it's true :haha: 

I had a dream I had Ava too last night though wasn't about my due date but I'd had her and she had dark hair and I was panicking at the hospital saying to OH 'are they seriously going to let me take her home? I don't know what I'm doing' lol bit of anxiety coming through perhaps?!x


----------



## GoogilyBear

WILSMUM - In east yorkshire.. its stopped now tho, its warmed up a little too :) I Love Snow, i do hope it snows for christmas, will make the birth of this baby so much more special :)

Kerriann i think it was you who put up the link to my other thread materbation fasination lol... i cant believe how well that took off lol XD ive been scanning the web for more funny stories haha x


----------



## cho

That thread is brill!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Funny story number 2 is up lol... https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/448217-ready-aim-fire.html#post7490101


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon girls! 

I am so not a happy bunny at the moment - work is full stupid supercilious gits with nothing better to do that run other people down and if I werent pregnant I might kill someone. In fact I might still strangle him with my bare hands. Not going into details because to be honest its boring but I swear I was near tears earlier - happily I decided to bypass that and go straight for hormonal fury instead. :gun: :gun:

Then I remembered its Butterfly's Mollie's angel day which brought me up short and gave me some perspective. 

Suffice to say instead of working myself stupid till 6-7 or later getting everything perfect - I now have a more feck you attitude to work. If it aint done by 3pm tomorrow it aint getting done -stuff em. 

MrsBling - congrats on fat baby!

Ness, cant wait to stay home - well done for calling in sick - you would have exhausted yourself. 

Apols for not remembering everything in the thread. Nat boooooo to M&P. 

Googli - lovely snow - how lucky (I love snow too!) and I love the masturbation thread - hilarious. :rofl:

Will catch up with you all later.

Mizze xxxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Huge hugs Mizze, stupid people are not worth your energy! :hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

I've not long been out of bed!!! Making the most of this week before Wil gets home Sunday morning then I'll need to be getting up at 7am ish to take him to school!

I dreamt last night that this big hairy spider ran across the ceiling, down the wall, across the floor and up and into my bed!! I could even feel it brish against and run up my legs! on't think bubs liked that dream much either!!!!

Right this weeks bump pics!

First pic from 13+1, next 2 from today at 35+4 and the last 2 I thought I'd add are from 37 weeks (ish) with DS!!!!
 



Attached Files:







13+1.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 0









35+4 (3).jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 0









35+4 (2).jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 0









Wil Bump 37 wks (5).jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 0









Wil Bump 37 wks (6).jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wishingforbub

HI ladies hope you're all well...
I havent read page the past few pages... plz forgive..
I have had this pain my hips for a little while now, but today it's gone into my back more and now radiating down my left leg when I stand on it when I walk. Any thoughts?? :)


----------



## Kerrieann

wishing- that sounds abit like what i have, i think its sciatica? Hope it eases for you, i find its worse if ive been sitting for a while.

Wislmum that sounds like a well scary dream! I had one the other night i was being chased through the woods (heavily pregnant) by a gorilla!! And i had to climb a tree to get away from it! Hubby told me next morning i was panting and shaking in my sleep, then laughed when i said i went up a tree as gorillas can climb trees too :haha: :dohh:


----------



## WILSMUM

GoogilyBear said:


> Morning :/
> 
> worst nights sleep so far :/ wake up to a text from OH too saying theres an emergancy meeting at skate park where he works on an evening..(it might be going under and its such a great place for kids to go)
> 
> and some scary threads from people on my post about me being rh neg and the IV drip..
> feel slightly bullied i have to admit :crys:
> 
> more packing to do today.

Hey hun is the skate park in gateshead by any chance?


----------



## GoogilyBear

hahah that made me giggle.. sorry but it did lol...
you climbed a tree when they can climb them too lol..


----------



## GoogilyBear

WILSMUM said:


> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> Morning :/
> 
> worst nights sleep so far :/ wake up to a text from OH too saying theres an emergancy meeting at skate park where he works on an evening..(it might be going under and its such a great place for kids to go)
> 
> and some scary threads from people on my post about me being rh neg and the IV drip..
> feel slightly bullied i have to admit :crys:
> 
> more packing to do today.
> 
> Hey hun is the skate park in gateshead by any chance?Click to expand...

No, Driffield East Yorkshire.. the previous manager is an A**hole and hes just left with all this work to do.. and with us having to fix all the rotting ramps etc.. its such a shame cos so many kids love going.. and the effort we have all put into keeping it open these past 6 years...

:'( makes me sad to think of it being all nocked down


----------



## Kerrieann

I know, i have baby brain even in my sleep :rofl: Hubby couldnt stop laughing at me!


----------



## Xaviersmom

Wishing sciatica.. try laying down on your right side.. bubs is pushing on the nerves...


----------



## ducky1502

Knock knock....... Can i come back in?! :flower:

iv hardly posted for a wk now and im missing my dreamers! Just been so busy and stressed as well as being poorly for a few days. 

Got my next growth scan tomorrow so hopefully hes growing well and none of his measurements r dropping off. I know he is fine but i guess its natural to feel slightly anxious.


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi ducky!! Good luck for tomorrow, im sure hes growing just fine :hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

Aaaahhh - there was a skate park in gateshead on the local news thats hanging in the balance en all!

Hope yr feeling better now ducky and i'm sure bubs'll be just fine tomorrow :hug:


----------



## Pixxie

Good luck for your scan Ducky! 

Just been to order my pram, I decided to go with the 'doodle black', but the in the girl in the shop said it could take 6-8 weeks to arrive :hissy: :cry: Why did no-one listen when I said we should order the pram months ago!? THANKFULLY, the display model is the fabric I chose so the woman said if the pram doesn't hit the shop in time then I can take that one. 

My nana and grandad are wallpapering the nursery for me, which is a relief. Feel like things are starting to come together now, its only took 8 bloody months :haha: xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hello ladies

Just popping in to say hi. Thank you so much for all the lovely messages for Mollie on my facebook page - it means alot to me :hugs: Although DH has had to work I've not been left alone for long . . . my cousin visited this morning with her 10 month old - she's such a cutie and had me smiling and laughing. My friend came for lunch and left about 3pm. Rosie Mae has continued to let me know she is with me too :flower:




GoogilyBear said:


> ive written out a list to say to the MW on tuesday when i go. i just hope they understand.
> 
> and er on a lighter note... its snowing outside here haha

 2 years ago when Mollie passed away it snowed in the afternoon which was the first time in 60 years that it had snowed in October. It has been quite nice and sunny today but it has turned really quite cold in the last half hour. 

I hope you're all doing well. Lovely bump pics. Sorry to hear about the illnesses from some ladies. I saw a lovely scan picture as I was reading through too albeit a shy little lady!

Bye for now xx


----------



## Pixxie

Hope you're ok Butterfly :hugs: thinking of you xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Grrrr I'm bloody fuming!!!!
DH just called me to say he's gonna be late home again tonight - he's still got half an hour or so work to do and then he's got a half hour drive home, which you know is fine these things happen BUT a couple of the other lads were sent to help him out and get it finished they stuck around for about half hour then snuck out and left without a word!!!!! I Am So Fucking Pissed Off! Some People Really Do Take The Piss!!!:growlmad::brat::devil::argh::grr:


----------



## Pixxie

WILSMUM said:


> Grrrr I'm bloody fuming!!!!
> DH just called me to say he's gonna be late home again tonight - he's still got half an hour or so work to do and then he's got a half hour drive home, which you know is fine these things happen BUT a couple of the other lads were sent to help him out and get it finished they stuck around for about half hour then snuck out and left without a word!!!!! I Am So Fucking Pissed Off! Some People Really Do Take The Piss!!!:growlmad::brat::devil::argh::grr:

How rude and inconsiderate! Hope he will be having a stern word with them xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Well the midwife went okish this morning. Still have protein in my urine but my blood pressure was perfect so iv got to wait for the results of my urine sample. Got given the dates for my antinatal class's, they start next week.

But im measuring 37 weeks so im being sent for a growth scan in the morning.


----------



## Nut_Shake

- Butterfly - said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Just popping in to say hi. Thank you so much for all the lovely messages for Mollie on my facebook page - it means alot to me :hugs: Although DH has had to work I've not been left alone for long . . . my cousin visited this morning with her 10 month old - she's such a cutie and had me smiling and laughing. My friend came for lunch and left about 3pm. Rosie Mae has continued to let me know she is with me too :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> ive written out a list to say to the MW on tuesday when i go. i just hope they understand.
> 
> and er on a lighter note... its snowing outside here haha
> 
> 2 years ago when Mollie passed away it snowed in the afternoon which was the first time in 60 years that it had snowed in October. It has been quite nice and sunny today but it has turned really quite cold in the last half hour.
> 
> I hope you're all doing well. Lovely bump pics. Sorry to hear about the illnesses from some ladies. I saw a lovely scan picture as I was reading through too albeit a shy little lady!
> 
> Bye for now xxClick to expand...

I can't imagine how difficult today must have been for you. But I have no doubt that she is smiling down on you all. Sending so much love to you :hugs:




WILSMUM said:


> Grrrr I'm bloody fuming!!!!
> DH just called me to say he's gonna be late home again tonight - he's still got half an hour or so work to do and then he's got a half hour drive home, which you know is fine these things happen BUT a couple of the other lads were sent to help him out and get it finished they stuck around for about half hour then snuck out and left without a word!!!!! I Am So Fucking Pissed Off! Some People Really Do Take The Piss!!!:growlmad::brat::devil::argh::grr:

What morons!!!! How bloody annoying. I hope he gets the chance to do the same to them one day!! Idiots!!



lozzy21 said:


> Well the midwife went okish this morning. Still have protein in my urine but my blood pressure was perfect so iv got to wait for the results of my urine sample. Got given the dates for my antinatal class's, they start next week.
> 
> But im measuring 37 weeks so im being sent for a growth scan in the morning.


Glad all is okish, let us now how the growth scan goes xx


I am going to a TAMBA course in a couple of hours, its an antenatal class for people having multiple births, lol!! I hope it's useful!! I'm really starting to crap myself about when they get here!!!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

I want to measure big so i can have another scan! :hissy: 
x


----------



## lozzy21

Im pleased im getting another scan but dont want a big baby


----------



## WILSMUM

Pixxie said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> Grrrr I'm bloody fuming!!!!
> DH just called me to say he's gonna be late home again tonight - he's still got half an hour or so work to do and then he's got a half hour drive home, which you know is fine these things happen BUT a couple of the other lads were sent to help him out and get it finished they stuck around for about half hour then snuck out and left without a word!!!!! I Am So Fucking Pissed Off! Some People Really Do Take The Piss!!!:growlmad::brat::devil::argh::grr:
> 
> How rude and inconsiderate! Hope he will be having a stern word with them xxxClick to expand...

He didn't get home till gone 7 last night but that was one of those things, glue not drying as quick as expected etc etc and seeing as he finished early Monday as well it kinda made things even! And even working late tonight isn't really a problem - he does have early finishes quite often, its just these guys turning up to help then fing off when they know i'm heavily pregnant and home alone!! And the younger of the 2 has 2 youngs kids as well - wonde rhow he would have felt if someone had done that to him when his wife was preg and about to drop with their youngest!


----------



## WILSMUM

Oh don't worry Nat when he has an early finish and they have a lot on I'm pretty sure he won't be ringing em to ask if they need a hand or ought!

Yr quite tall aren;t u lozzy?
They do say that the fundal height measurements aren;t as accurate on taller women so i'm sure everything'll be fine at yr scan tomorrow!!!


----------



## mummyclo

True, i wouldn't want a big baby!
But then again my mum was told my sister would be big and she was 6lb11 :haha:


----------



## till bob

hi girls sorry not caught up but gona go back and have a read in a min been thinkin of u all day butterfly sendin lots of cuddles huni hope everyone is doin ok today i may feel the need for more xmas shoppin tomoro cant help myself im all organised for phoebe so need to get sorted for xmas good luck with scan tomoro ducky and lozzy keep us posted xx
oh forgot to say mizzie sorry uve had a crap day sendin hugs xx


----------



## lozzy21

WILSMUM said:


> Oh don't worry Nat when he has an early finish and they have a lot on I'm pretty sure he won't be ringing em to ask if they need a hand or ought!
> 
> Yr quite tall aren;t u lozzy?
> They do say that the fundal height measurements aren;t as accurate on taller women so i'm sure everything'll be fine at yr scan tomorrow!!!

Yer im 5"9. I asked if my hight/weight would have an effect. She said if it was my weight i would have allways measured big but i was spot on at 24 weeks and my hight it shouldent because if your short you grow out and if your tall you grow up.



mummyclo said:


> True, i wouldn't want a big baby!
> But then again my mum was told my sister would be big and she was 6lb11 :haha:

My mum was told she couldent have a homebirth with my sister because she was too big, she was just over 9lb


----------



## mrsbling

Hi ladies,

Had midwife appointment this afternoon, and we are measuring 35 weeks:) 
Midwife asked if Physio had been in touch (which they havent), and said to call Physio dept hospital if they dont call by monday (but the pain seems to have subsided a bit over the last few nights - but that could have something to do with my 2 hot water bottles and a mountian of pillows lol).

Only tomorrow left to go at work :happydance:

Nat - hope Mamas & Papas get their act together and get out to you tomorrow theres nothing more frustrating that waiting in, and them not arriving!!!! .......they are due to come and fit my furniture next Wednesday, so they had better turn up - but the fitting dept said they would call an hour before they are due so keeping my fingers crossed - and the fitting is an absolute bargain at only £100 for as many items as you like - cot bed, wardrobes and dresser in my case, but its the same cost for double the qty :)

LO is not liking me driving any more and kicks/moves like mad until I get back out of the car !!! I am also still feeling a bit dizzy again, but I am putting that down to not getting enough sleep at night....... roll on maternity leave tomorrow :happydance:


Oooh and 29 days to go :winkwink:


----------



## Pixxie

Nursery has wallpaper! :happydance: Painting it on Monday then boarder, shelf and curtains hopefully Tuesday. Then just need to get the carpet down and the furniture in :D xx


----------



## ducky1502

Looks like we're both having growth scans in the morning lozzy :thumbup: what time is yours?

Pixxie your avatar pic......... holy cow!!! Where did that bump come from?! I must be really behind lol. Looks amazing :)

Good luck tonight nat :flower: hope you have a lovely time and learn some useful things!


----------



## lozzy21

Mines at 9.15, iv then got to go see the midwife at the day unit to discuss the results


----------



## ducky1502

lozzy21 said:


> Mines at 9.15, iv then got to go see the midwife at the day unit to discuss the results

Fundal height measurements are pretty useless. Your bump is going to vary depending on height, build, the amount of fat, how many babies you've had before, plus they all grow at different rates. It's definately nice to have more scans though :) you'll love it!


----------



## lozzy21

Unfortunatly my bump is all baby lol.


----------



## Nessicle

Evening girls, glad mw spots went ok but good luck to those having growth scans! 

My gorgeous puska Ambrose has died this afternoon, we think he was hit by a car then went to die in a neighbours garden. The came to get us :cry: I'm devastated he was the most sweet loving cat :( 

Trying to put it in to perspective after what angel mummies must go through like butterfly I feel silly for being so upset :( 

Were burying him tomorrow xx


----------



## mummyclo

OMG Ness! Im so sorry for you :cry: 
:hugs:


----------



## Pixxie

ducky1502 said:


> Looks like we're both having growth scans in the morning lozzy :thumbup: what time is yours?
> 
> *Pixxie your avatar pic......... holy cow!!! Where did that bump come from?! I must be really behind lol. Looks amazing *
> 
> Good luck tonight nat :flower: hope you have a lovely time and learn some useful things!

I have no idea where it came from! Hopefully she will keep going and come a couple of weeks early :haha: 



Nessicle said:


> Evening girls, glad mw spots went ok but good luck to those having growth scans!
> 
> My gorgeous puska Ambrose has died this afternoon, we think he was hit by a car then went to die in a neighbours garden. The came to get us :cry: I'm devastated he was the most sweet loving cat :(
> 
> Trying to put it in to perspective after what angel mummies must go through like butterfly I feel silly for being so upset :(
> 
> Were burying him tomorrow xx

:hugs: So sorry hun, I know how you must feel I love my cat so much xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

aw ness im so sorry hunny :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## ducky1502

I'm so sorry Ness, that's such terrible news :( it's completely heartbreaking to lose a pet, especially one you are SO close to. Don't beat yourself up for grieving. I hope you're ok :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> My gorgeous puska Ambrose has died this afternoon, we think he was hit by a car then went to die in a neighbours garden. The came to get us :cry: I'm devastated he was the most sweet loving cat :(


Oh Ness....I really am so very sorry to hear this news :hugs:

I lost my cat to a car accident when he was 9 years old & I was devastated, totally went into shock, he was my best friend & always there for me ~ So I can fully sympathise :hugs::hugs::hugs:




- Butterfly - said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Just popping in to say hi. Thank you so much for all the lovely messages for Mollie on my facebook page - it means alot to me :hugs: Although DH has had to work I've not been left alone for long . . . my cousin visited this morning with her 10 month old - she's such a cutie and had me smiling and laughing. My friend came for lunch and left about 3pm. Rosie Mae has continued to let me know she is with me too :flower:
> 
> 
> 2 years ago when Mollie passed away it snowed in the afternoon which was the first time in 60 years that it had snowed in October. It has been quite nice and sunny today but it has turned really quite cold in the last half hour.
> 
> 
> Bye for now xx

Aww, Butterfly, what an emotional day you must have had...:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck to those having growth scans tommorow....Do let us know how it goes :hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs:Butterfly. I will be thinking of you today.

:hugs:Ness. I'm sorry. It is always hard losing a pet. They become family after a while.

Good luck on the scans tomorrow.

I have been having mild menstrual type cramps since yesterday. They come and go. I wonder if my uterus is stretching out some more. It is sort of like the cramps you get in early pregnancy.

I got my stroller, car seat and base, waterproof pads for the bassinet, bottle cleaners, thermometer, nail clippers, miniature powders/lotions for the diaper bag, diaper genie plus refills and a bathtub for the baby today. I was supposed to get an extra 15% off for trying to complete my registration, but they forgot the discount.:dohh: Guess I get to drive out to the store again tomorrow.


----------



## Tierney

Sorry to hear of your loss Ness, It's horrible losing a pet especially when there like your best friend xx

Does anyone have any remedies for siatic pain? I've posted a thread but just thought I'd ask in here aswell, baby is laying on my nerve and im desperate for them to move off it?

xx


----------



## lozzy21

So tired tonight, going to drink my RLT and then im off to bed


----------



## Nut_Shake

So so sorry Ness :( xxxxxxxxxxx


The TAMBA course was good, very informative! However i am now shitting myself even more than before Seriously, having multiples is actually near enough impossible. The feeding, the winding, the crying, the bathing, the dressing, the sleeping... The lady was great, but she was just very honest. Which maybe i wasn't prepared for.

I think i need to sleep on all this, i'm honestly beyond scared about it all right now!!


----------



## ducky1502

Nut_Shake said:


> So so sorry Ness :( xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> The TAMBA course was good, very informative! However i am now shitting myself even more than before Seriously, having multiples is actually near enough impossible. The feeding, the winding, the crying, the bathing, the dressing, the sleeping... The lady was great, but she was just very honest. Which maybe i wasn't prepared for.
> 
> I think i need to sleep on all this, i'm honestly beyond scared about it all right now!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm glad you enjoyed the course and found it informative but I bet it was a serious overload of information. You'll feel better about it in the morning I'm sure. It's ok to be crapping your pants though.... once they're here and you're in a routine you will be wondering why you were even worried. No one is dealt anything in life that they cannot handle :flower:


----------



## xkirstyx

aw nat massive hugs hunny! must be scary taking all the information in but you will come round and i bet you will be a pro when your babies come! :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Thanks so much ducky :hugs:

Everything she said wasnt anything i didnt really know to be honest, but it just really hit home how organised i have to be, just how little rest im going to get, and how i need to be prepared to basically have no time to even have a 10 minute conversation on the phone.

I shouldnt moan, i know im so blessed, i really wouldnt have it any other way! I suppose everyone just has those days of realisation. And ive definitely just had a real realisation punch in the face!! Lol


----------



## Nut_Shake

Thanks kirsty :) xx

I suppose at least IF i ever decide to have another one, i'd be able to handle a single baby with my eyes closed!!


----------



## ducky1502

All the talk of no time to yourself, having to be super organised etc isn't forever. It's easy to be led to believe that that is what it's going to be like forever. Babies grow up and once your routine is set up you WILL have alone time and you WILL sleep, it's just going to take time to get there. Just make sure you accept the help you are offered and don't assume you'll become superwoman overnight :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

I think that's one of my main issues, i dont like help, i want to do everything my own way, and i am a complete and utter perfectionist. When i do something which isnt to the standard i expect it to be i COMPLETELY freak out.

I better change all of that very fast methinks!! Haha!! xx


----------



## Nessicle

thanks so much for the kind words everyone :hugs: I wasnt on last night as was so upset and still upset - it's 3.30am and I havent slept a wink :cry: feeling anxious, upset, restless, uncomfortable and still not feeling well so not going in to work again today, just sat watching Baby Story and drinking peppermint tea to try settle my tummy as its all over. 

Ava has been all over too she must sense my unease but she's calmed a bit since I got up and had a warm drink. 

We're going to bury Ambrose today at Mark's mum and dads as we only have paving slabs. His little body is out in the shed and Dexter is nowhere to be seen. They werent the closest of cats but they were brothers and never been apart so think he's sensing something is wrong. 

Keep focussing on Ava and going to stay busy this weekend getting rest of nursery finished and hospital bags sorted.

I just cant imagine what it must be like to loose a child let alone a pet and I keep thinking about Butterfly and the other angel mommies and how amazing you are :flower: xxx

Hope everyone else is ok sorry to have a moan and go on about how I'm feeling xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Nat there is a woman on Baby Story giving birth vaginally to twins.....:shock: xx


----------



## Mizze

Morning. 

Butterfly :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Sorry I wasnt in much yesterday to say hello. :kiss:



Nessicle said:
 

> Evening girls, glad mw spots went ok but good luck to those having growth scans!
> 
> My gorgeous puska Ambrose has died this afternoon, we think he was hit by a car then went to die in a neighbours garden. The came to get us :cry: I'm devastated he was the most sweet loving cat :(
> 
> Trying to put it in to perspective after what angel mummies must go through like butterfly I feel silly for being so upset :(
> 
> Were burying him tomorrow xx

Aw Ness hon, whatever anyone else has gone through it doesnt make losing your beautiful cat any easier. :hugs: Today will be a hard day so dont try and think "worse things happen" you love you cat and now he isnt there anymore - you have a right to grieve. 



Nut_Shake said:


> So so sorry Ness :( xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> The TAMBA course was good, very informative! However i am now shitting myself even more than before Seriously, having multiples is actually near enough impossible. The feeding, the winding, the crying, the bathing, the dressing, the sleeping... The lady was great, but she was just very honest. Which maybe i wasn't prepared for.
> 
> I think i need to sleep on all this, i'm honestly beyond scared about it all right now!!




Nut_Shake said:


> I think that's one of my main issues, i dont like help, i want to do everything my own way, and i am a complete and utter perfectionist. When i do something which isnt to the standard i expect it to be i COMPLETELY freak out.
> 
> I better change all of that very fast methinks!! Haha!! xx

Aw hon - I think all of us first timers get that kick but for you its double. All I can pass on is advice from my Mum (also a perfectionist!) who said take the help offered because the best people , the ones who kept her sane were the ones who turned up and did the washing or the ironing or who said "im here now go out for a walk for half an hour" My Aunty Jen was one and my Mum's best friend was another. There *will *be people like that for you too.

Admittedly I wasnt quite 3 at the time and our twins were a total surprise and very premature for the time but my parents coped and you will too. As someone up thread said its not forever its just until we hit our swing! 

Anyway - awake at stupid oclock beause still so angry and upset about work - stupid and hormonal but have spent the last 30 mins crying in bed till I decided that was just too daft and got up for hot chocolate.

1 day left in work! I did spent till gone 6 there yesterday - today I will be out the door at 3 on the dot! :growlmad:

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> thanks so much for the kind words everyone :hugs: I wasnt on last night as was so upset and still upset - it's 3.30am and I havent slept a wink :cry: feeling anxious, upset, restless, uncomfortable and still not feeling well so not going in to work again today, just sat watching Baby Story and drinking peppermint tea to try settle my tummy as its all over.
> 
> Ava has been all over too she must sense my unease but she's calmed a bit since I got up and had a warm drink.
> 
> We're going to bury Ambrose today at Mark's mum and dads as we only have paving slabs. His little body is out in the shed and Dexter is nowhere to be seen. They werent the closest of cats but they were brothers and never been apart so think he's sensing something is wrong.
> 
> Keep focussing on Ava and going to stay busy this weekend getting rest of nursery finished and hospital bags sorted.
> 
> I just cant imagine what it must be like to loose a child let alone a pet and I keep thinking about Butterfly and the other angel mommies and how amazing you are :flower: xxx
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok sorry to have a moan and go on about how I'm feeling xxx

Hello sweetie, :hugs::hugs:

Mizze xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Mizze! 

thank you for your kind words :hugs: I think its just going to take a bit of getting used to as I was really close to Ambrose he was my baby and the most adorable and loving cat ever he used to follow me around everywhere! 

What happened at work hun so sorry I missed it :hugs: xx


----------



## Mizze

HI -Just about to watch "Mums the word" on Home and health - Nat if you can get catch up its about twins! 

Ness hon. Im sure you are devestated. 

Oh people in work have woken up to the fact I wont be there are making a) impossible demands and in some cases making life really hard by undermining me. Im sooooo angry its ridiculous. Id be pissed if I wasnt pregnanct but at the moment im 1 step away from sending an email which would probably get me sacked - I was actually composing it in my head when in bed. Its daft really - this time tomorrow it wont matter at all!! I need to remember that. 

Grrr hot chocolate has set off my heart burn! Oh dear, now where did I leave the gaviscon.


----------



## cho

Pixxie said:


> Nursery has wallpaper! :happydance: Painting it on Monday then boarder, shelf and curtains hopefully Tuesday. Then just need to get the carpet down and the furniture in :D xx

 How exciting:happydance:



ducky1502 said:


> Looks like we're both having growth scans in the morning lozzy :thumbup: what time is yours?
> Pixxie your avatar pic......... holy cow!!! Where did that bump come from?! I must be really behind lol. Looks amazing :)
> 
> Good luck tonight nat :flower: hope you have a lovely time and learn some useful things!

good luck hun, sure all will be fine :thumbup:


lozzy21 said:


> Mines at 9.15, iv then got to go see the midwife at the day unit to discuss the results

good luck too, keep us updated of course!


Nessicle said:


> Evening girls, glad mw spots went ok but good luck to those having growth scans!
> 
> My gorgeous puska Ambrose has died this afternoon, we think he was hit by a car then went to die in a neighbours garden. The came to get us :cry: I'm devastated he was the most sweet loving cat :(
> 
> Trying to put it in to perspective after what angel mummies must go through like butterfly I feel silly for being so upset :(
> 
> Were burying him tomorrow xx

 ah hun, sorry to hear that, thinking of you chick:hugs:



calliebaby said:


> :hugs:Butterfly. I will be thinking of you today.
> 
> :hugs:Ness. I'm sorry. It is always hard losing a pet. They become family after a while.
> 
> Good luck on the scans tomorrow.
> 
> I have been having mild menstrual type cramps since yesterday. They come and go. I wonder if my uterus is stretching out some more. It is sort of like the cramps you get in early pregnancy.
> 
> I got my stroller, car seat and base, waterproof pads for the bassinet, bottle cleaners, thermometer, nail clippers, miniature powders/lotions for the diaper bag, diaper genie plus refills and a bathtub for the baby today. I was supposed to get an extra 15% off for trying to complete my registration, but they forgot the discount.:dohh: Guess I get to drive out to the store again tomorrow.

I get real bad periody cramps to i get them every night, i have heard there BH but some women feel them as period cramps instead of tightenings:shrug:


Nut_Shake said:


> So so sorry Ness :( xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> The TAMBA course was good, very informative! However i am now shitting myself even more than before Seriously, having multiples is actually near enough impossible. The feeding, the winding, the crying, the bathing, the dressing, the sleeping... The lady was great, but she was just very honest. Which maybe i wasn't prepared for.
> 
> I think i need to sleep on all this, i'm honestly beyond scared about it all right now!!

 Ah must be scary, your be brill:thumbup::hugs:



Nessicle said:


> thanks so much for the kind words everyone :hugs: I wasnt on last night as was so upset and still upset - it's 3.30am and I havent slept a wink :cry: feeling anxious, upset, restless, uncomfortable and still not feeling well so not going in to work again today, just sat watching Baby Story and drinking peppermint tea to try settle my tummy as its all over.
> 
> Ava has been all over too she must sense my unease but she's calmed a bit since I got up and had a warm drink.
> 
> We're going to bury Ambrose today at Mark's mum and dads as we only have paving slabs. His little body is out in the shed and Dexter is nowhere to be seen. They werent the closest of cats but they were brothers and never been apart so think he's sensing something is wrong.
> 
> Keep focussing on Ava and going to stay busy this weekend getting rest of nursery finished and hospital bags sorted.
> 
> I just cant imagine what it must be like to loose a child let alone a pet and I keep thinking about Butterfly and the other angel mommies and how amazing you are :flower: xxx
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok sorry to have a moan and go on about how I'm feeling xxx

 good luck today hun, will be thinking of you :cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

Ness im so sorry to hear ur sad news :hugs: :hugs: xx

Nat you nwill be a great mum :thumbup: it just takes a while to get into a routine xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> Evening girls, glad mw spots went ok but good luck to those having growth scans!
> 
> My gorgeous puska Ambrose has died this afternoon, we think he was hit by a car then went to die in a neighbours garden. The came to get us :cry: I'm devastated he was the most sweet loving cat :(
> 
> Trying to put it in to perspective after what angel mummies must go through like butterfly I feel silly for being so upset :(
> 
> Were burying him tomorrow xx

 Aww Ness - please don't feel silly hun. It is incredibly sad to lose a pet because they're like your best friend. Thank you for thinking of me in your time of sadness though Hope you're ok xx:hugs:

Nat - you are going to be such a FANTASTIC mum. You will need to learn to lose a little control though and accept help which I'm sure there'll be plenty of offers from your family and friends. :thumbup:

Lozzy I hope your growth scan goes ok for you hun. :flower:

Hello to everyone else - I'm sorry I've forgotten everything I wanted to say. :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze said:


> HI -Just about to watch "Mums the word" on Home and health - Nat if you can get catch up its about twins!
> 
> Ness hon. Im sure you are devestated.
> 
> Oh people in work have woken up to the fact I wont be there are making a) impossible demands and in some cases making life really hard by undermining me. Im sooooo angry its ridiculous. Id be pissed if I wasnt pregnanct but at the moment im 1 step away from sending an email which would probably get me sacked - I was actually composing it in my head when in bed. Its daft really - this time tomorrow it wont matter at all!! I need to remember that.
> 
> Grrr hot chocolate has set off my heart burn! Oh dear, now where did I leave the gaviscon.

Aw sorry to hear work are being like that - my boss is being a bit like that expecting me to re do all his files and archive everything next week its a massive job and nothing that the Admin Assistant couldnt do for him! He wants me to do the seating plan for the xmas party and I wont even be going but I cant get hold of the seating arrangement for another few weeks and I wont bloody be doing it while I'm off. 

Stand your ground Mizze be firm and I know its hard but dont let their stupid demands ruin the end of work for you - just let them know theres no chance. They'll have to get someone else to sort it!xx



- Butterfly - said:


> Aww Ness - please don't feel silly hun. It is incredibly sad to lose a pet because they're like your best friend. Thank you for thinking of me in your time of sadness though Hope you're ok xx:hugs:
> 
> Nat - you are going to be such a FANTASTIC mum. You will need to learn to lose a little control though and accept help which I'm sure there'll be plenty of offers from your family and friends. :thumbup:
> 
> Lozzy I hope your growth scan goes ok for you hun. :flower:
> 
> Hello to everyone else - I'm sorry I've forgotten everything I wanted to say. :dohh:

aww thank you hun :hugs: he really was my best friend I was really really looking forward to snuggling up with him on a fleecy blanket on my maternity leave and he greeted me every single morning - so weird not having that today. 

I called in sick again, no sleep on top of feeling like cack and being upset about Ambrose isnt a great combination, my boss might be pissed off that I didnt speak to him when I called in sick but it was nearly 9am and he wasnt in so i spoke to someone else, I really couldnt care less if he's pissed off lol. 

hope everyone else is ok today? its very windy!! xx


----------



## Pixxie

Hope you feel better today Ness :hugs: xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Pixxie - still pretty raw and havent slept so think thats making it harder as so tired :( 

He's dead on this picture - he just looks like he's sleeping little baby xx


----------



## ducky1502

What a GORGEOUS cat. I grew up with cats and now have a dog and have always treated my pets like a member of the family so I know how heartbreaking it is.

Hope everything is going ok for lozzy at her scan :flower: leaving for mine in 25 mins.... should probably get dressed!


----------



## Seb8

Hi Ladies,

Been looking through the forum for a few months now and now im on maternity leave, i feel like i can have time to start posting and chatting to you all.

My name is Sarah and im 26, having my first baby which is a boy and due 14th Dec (im already on the front page list). Everything is going great with the pregnancy although he is measuring a little big, already had a growth scan at 27 weeks and got another one in 2 weeks.

So enough about me. How are you all today?

This is my first day of maternity leave today and im so worried about being bored. Everyone tells me to relax and enjoy it which i probably should. Anyone else feel like this?

x


----------



## xkirstyx

hope ur scan went well lozzy and good luck with urs ducky xxxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aww ness sorry to hear about ambrose! :hugs:


----------



## Pixxie

Fecking HIP grant! It's been a month now and still nothing, phoned them to chase it up and they just told me it can take up to 6 weeks and to phone back in a fortnight :growlmad:


----------



## Seb8

Thats really bad Pixxie, i had mine within 2 weeks.

You will have had the baby by the time you receive it!!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Ness so sorry about your kitty :hugs:
32 weeks today !! WooHoo :happydance: !!!! :)


----------



## xkirstyx

omg pixxie me 2!!!!!!!!! they said the same when i phone but its beond a joke now!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Cannot believe about your hip grants, what an annoyance! I'm sure it will come through, although how stupid that its so late.

Congrats for 32 weeks wishingforbub! 33 weeks for me today!! :D


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks Nat, congrats to you too ! :)
when will you find out the date for your section ?


----------



## Xaviersmom

Seb8 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Been looking through the forum for a few months now and now im on maternity leave, i feel like i can have time to start posting and chatting to you all.
> 
> My name is Sarah and im 26, having my first baby which is a boy and due *14th Dec* (im already on the front page list). Everything is going great with the pregnancy although he is measuring a little big, already had a growth scan at 27 weeks and got another one in 2 weeks.
> 
> So enough about me. How are you all today?
> 
> This is my first day of maternity leave today and im so worried about being bored. Everyone tells me to relax and enjoy it which i probably should. Anyone else feel like this?
> 
> x

ME too!!!

Welcome back and enjoy your Mat leave! We are quite the chatty bunch as you may have noticed. 

AWww Ness.. Your kitty looks a lot like mine! So sorry hun :(

Nat.. is there a support/play group for mums with multiples near you? I bet a couple other mums who have been there could help you with a few tricks and secrets to help you get your stride. You wll be juggling those twins like a pro in no time :hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

Nut_Shake said:


> I think that's one of my main issues, i dont like help, i want to do everything my own way, and i am a complete and utter perfectionist. When i do something which isnt to the standard i expect it to be i COMPLETELY freak out.
> 
> I better change all of that very fast methinks!! Haha!! xx

I'm exactly the same Nat - a complete control freak and tidy freak - a real life Monica! Thankfully my current DH realises what I'm like (unlike my ex even though we were together over 10 years and I've only been with DH for 3!) and hes constantly on at me to make sure I ask for help if I need it and to tell him if I feel like I'm not coping and that he won't think any less of me for it!
But even so I still feel like I can't ask him to help with housework and stuff when he does so much already and half the time I've just been sat on my backside doing sod all all day! So he gets up in the morning and tidies the kitchen and does some dusting or whatever before he goes to work!!!!

He's got loads on to get the allotment ready for the winter and the fruit trees before baby comes and he said to me yesterday that he'll go in the morning just to cement a post in but then he'll come back and spend the day cleaning the house from top to bottom! And I feel so guilty about it that I've had to do some today so there isn't as much to do tomorrow!!!! So I got up this morning and sorted the clothes out in our room, tidied the monsters toys away in his room and in a minute i'm gonna dust and hoover the lounge, dining room and entrance hall so theres only dusting and hoovering to do in the bedrooms and the bathrooms to clean tomorrow!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pixxie said:


> Fecking HIP grant! It's been a month now and still nothing, phoned them to chase it up and they just told me it can take up to 6 weeks and to phone back in a fortnight :growlmad:

 uurggh me too hun. It was 5 weeks ago for me and I'm still not showing on their system.



wishingforbub said:


> Ness so sorry about your kitty :hugs:
> 32 weeks today !! WooHoo :happydance: !!!! :)

wooo hoo for 32 weeks!!



Nut_Shake said:


> Cannot believe about your hip grants, what an annoyance! I'm sure it will come through, although how stupid that its so late.
> 
> Congrats for 32 weeks wishingforbub! 33 weeks for me today!! :D

wooo hooo for 33 weeks.

Anouska - please don't overdo it or you'll suffer with bad back later - I'm speaking from experience!!

Sarah welcome back to December Dreamers - you won't be bored with us hun and that's a promise. As long as you don't mind talking about TMI stuff :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

ducky1502 said:


> What a GORGEOUS cat. I grew up with cats and now have a dog and have always treated my pets like a member of the family so I know how heartbreaking it is.
> 
> Hope everything is going ok for lozzy at her scan :flower: leaving for mine in 25 mins.... should probably get dressed!

 Hi Ducky I'm sorry I must have missed you saying about having a scan. Hope it goes well for you and let us know as soon as you can how it went :flower:


----------



## Nut_Shake

wishingforbub said:


> Thanks Nat, congrats to you too ! :)
> when will you find out the date for your section ?

22nd of november is my appt with the doc to decide on my date, however at my last doc appt he said he wanted to warn me that i will still be pushed toward a natural birth. I'm getting sick and tired of having to justify myself to these people! I understand its their job, i understand that some think c-sections are better for twins, others think natural is better, but i've decided what i want with ALOT of thought so im just getting abit tired of all the questions from them. At the TAMBA course i did yesterday the lady told me its perfectly usual for people expecting twins to opt for an elective c-section, and she gave me phone numbers that i can call and complain about my hospital to if they push me in a direction that i dont want, lol!!



Xaviersmom said:


> Seb8 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Been looking through the forum for a few months now and now im on maternity leave, i feel like i can have time to start posting and chatting to you all.
> 
> My name is Sarah and im 26, having my first baby which is a boy and due *14th Dec* (im already on the front page list). Everything is going great with the pregnancy although he is measuring a little big, already had a growth scan at 27 weeks and got another one in 2 weeks.
> 
> So enough about me. How are you all today?
> 
> This is my first day of maternity leave today and im so worried about being bored. Everyone tells me to relax and enjoy it which i probably should. Anyone else feel like this?
> 
> x
> 
> ME too!!!
> 
> Welcome back and enjoy your Mat leave! We are quite the chatty bunch as you may have noticed.
> 
> AWww Ness.. Your kitty looks a lot like mine! So sorry hun :(
> 
> Nat.. is there a support/play group for mums with multiples near you? I bet a couple other mums who have been there could help you with a few tricks and secrets to help you get your stride. You wll be juggling those twins like a pro in no time :hugs:Click to expand...

There are a few, i'm looking into them now actually! I am very strongly considering a maternity nurse for a little while to be honest too.



WILSMUM said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I think that's one of my main issues, i dont like help, i want to do everything my own way, and i am a complete and utter perfectionist. When i do something which isnt to the standard i expect it to be i COMPLETELY freak out.
> 
> I better change all of that very fast methinks!! Haha!! xx
> 
> I'm exactly the same Nat - a complete control freak and tidy freak - a real life Monica! Thankfully my current DH realises what I'm like (unlike my ex even though we were together over 10 years and I've only been with DH for 3!) and hes constantly on at me to make sure I ask for help if I need it and to tell him if I feel like I'm not coping and that he won't think any less of me for it!
> But even so I still feel like I can't ask him to help with housework and stuff when he does so much already and half the time I've just been sat on my backside doing sod all all day! So he gets up in the morning and tidies the kitchen and does some dusting or whatever before he goes to work!!!!
> 
> He's got loads on to get the allotment ready for the winter and the fruit trees before baby comes and he said to me yesterday that he'll go in the morning just to cement a post in but then he'll come back and spend the day cleaning the house from top to bottom! And I feel so guilty about it that I've had to do some today so there isn't as much to do tomorrow!!!! So I got up this morning and sorted the clothes out in our room, tidied the monsters toys away in his room and in a minute i'm gonna dust and hoover the lounge, dining room and entrance hall so theres only dusting and hoovering to do in the bedrooms and the bathrooms to clean tomorrow!Click to expand...

My hubby thinks i have issues, lol.

Bless your hubby! So sweet of him. My husband would never clean anything, even with me being this size. Hence why he got me a cleaner, lol. Although as much as on one hand i like having a cleaner, i just end up following her around helping to clean because i see things that she doesnt!! Not sure if i'm going to break out of the habit, even when the babies come...


----------



## Nut_Shake

ducky - good luck with the scan! xx


----------



## WILSMUM

thats what i'd be like to!!! And I'm sure i'll drive DH mad tomorrow cause hes said I can sit there and watch and tell him what needs doing but i know i'll be like "u've missed a bit there and yr not doing that right" etc etc!!!! He is very good but his idea of clean and my idea of clean are completely different!!!!


hope the scans are going/have gone well girls!


----------



## ducky1502

Scan fine. My lil boy is 5lb 3oz n is set to be an average weight. He has a chubby belly n luckily his smallest measurement was his head!! I just love him so much and cant wait to meet him :)


----------



## mummyclo

Awww Ducky your so lucky! Cant wait to see my lil man!
Just sitting with OH Playing xbox next to me! I bought it for christmas but couldnt keep it back :haha:
Hope everyone is ok :hugs:
x


----------



## WILSMUM

Aww ducky thats great news!

wonder how lozzys getting on?


----------



## ducky1502

Im sure everything is fine with lozzy. Keep checking for an update though!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

oohhh quiet today ladies!!! We're obviously very busy!!

Ducky glad your appt went well x


----------



## Mizze

:hugs:


Nessicle said:


> [Stand your ground Mizze be firm and I know its hard but dont let their stupid demands ruin the end of work for you - just let them know theres no chance. They'll have to get someone else to sort it!xx
> 
> 
> I called in sick again, no sleep on top of feeling like cack and being upset about Ambrose isnt a great combination, my boss might be pissed off that I didnt speak to him when I called in sick but it was nearly 9am and he wasnt in so i spoke to someone else, I really couldnt care less if he's pissed off lol.
> 
> hope everyone else is ok today? its very windy!! xx

Oh I did believe you me! ! Hurrah! 40 or so minutes and them im off!:happydance::happydance:

Ness - lovely photo of Ambrose and you did quite right to call in sick! :hugs:



Seb8 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Been looking through the forum for a few months now and now im on maternity leave, i feel like i can have time to start posting and chatting to you all.
> 
> My name is Sarah and im 26, having my first baby which is a boy and due 14th Dec (im already on the front page list). Everything is going great with the pregnancy although he is measuring a little big, already had a growth scan at 27 weeks and got another one in 2 weeks.
> 
> So enough about me. How are you all today?
> 
> This is my first day of maternity leave today and im so worried about being bored. Everyone tells me to relax and enjoy it which i probably should. Anyone else feel like this?
> 
> x

Hi Seb - im starting my maternity leave in a few minutes -I have SO much to do im not remotely worried about being bored. Slightly the opposite. But then my idea of a good time is a large stack of books, a serious amount of chocolate and somewhere warm like my bed to enjoy it - sloth! Me??? Never 



wishingforbub said:


> Ness so sorry about your kitty :hugs:
> 32 weeks today !! WooHoo :happydance: !!!! :)

Hurrah for 32 weeks!



Nut_Shake said:


> Cannot believe about your hip grants, what an annoyance! I'm sure it will come through, although how stupid that its so late.
> 
> Congrats for 32 weeks wishingforbub! 33 weeks for me today!! :D

Nat and Ness and others congrats on 33 weeks! 



ducky1502 said:


> Scan fine. My lil boy is 5lb 3oz n is set to be an average weight. He has a chubby belly n luckily his smallest measurement was his head!! I just love him so much and cant wait to meet him :)

So glad it all went well hon! 



ducky1502 said:


> Im sure everything is fine with lozzy. Keep checking for an update though!!

 I will be back in when I get home to check.

Well thats it girls half an hour or so and them I am a FREE woman - work were lovely got Mothercare vouchers, flowers and a beautful hand knitted pink cardi with rabbit buttons from one lady - just lovely!! 

Wilsmum/Nat - I am SO not a clean freak - that's OH's role. My Mum thinks she went wrong somewhere bless her! 

Hugs to all :hugs::kiss:

Mizze xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Stupid mamas and papas with their stupidity stupidness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Ducky ur little man sounds perfect :thumbup: bet it was lovely seeing him again! Hopefully we will here frtom lozzy soon, im thinking shes just got a ot of water rather then a big baby x


----------



## wishingforbub

Nat, Oh that's good about the TAMBA thing... I can imagine how exhausted you must be trying to justify yourself over and over again!!! Grrrrr....
Ducky glad your scan went well :)
Mizze congrats on 32 weeks too !!
And congrats to all the other ladies who are up another week today xxxx
Hope Lozzy is ok. xx


----------



## xkirstyx

wooo glad ur scan went well ducky and yay for small head lol!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Come on Lozzy!!! x


----------



## sammiwry

I've skimmed through the posts from last night so appologies if I've missed anything important!

congrats to everyone on 33 weeks!

Ness, sorry to hear about ambrose :-( I still get upset thinking about my fav horse on the anniversary of his passing :-( 

Ducky I'm glad your scan went well! Here's hoping lozzys has gone well too.

I finally got back my hip grant yesterday and all I hadn't done was date it! So that went straight back in the post this morning 4 weeks after I first chased it up!

Erm I think that was everything?!


----------



## Mizze

Goodness we are a slow lot this afternoon

Well.......

I HAVE FINISHED WORK!!!! 

OH WOW :happydance::happydance:

Really hasnt hit me yet im sure - it doesnt feel like a milestone yet but it will im sure it will probably around 7am on Monday when I dont have to get up! 

I will be making my list of things to do and things to buy this weekend! Im sure its going to be pretty scary but at least I have a little time to do it in now. 

I am very tired - being awake at 3am is not good - that doesnt bode well does it! 

Hope Lozzy is okay. 

Nat - whats with M&P I take it they still havent delivered?

Mizze xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Yay Mizze!!!!! No more workkkkkk! Now its countdown!!

No, the idiots didnt deliver. So they were supposed to deliver on wednesday, didn't arrive, called them on thursday, they said it would be with me today because they 'missed' my delivery slot or something. Get a call today saying it will be here on monday now!! I initially managed to get a £10 gift voucher out of them as a gesture.
I called them back today and moaned, the manager has managed to get my delivery on a van for delivery tomorrow morning. And she will be calling me on monday to see if all is ok and to offer me a free gift as another gesture.

I've spent thousands of pounds there already and i actually cant believe their service, its appalling! Too big for their boots...


----------



## - Butterfly -

Terrible service Nat

Yippee for Mizze xoxoxo


----------



## xkirstyx

yay mizze for no more work :D


----------



## Mizze

Nut_Shake said:


> Yay Mizze!!!!! No more workkkkkk! Now its countdown!!
> 
> No, the idiots didnt deliver. So they were supposed to deliver on wednesday, didn't arrive, called them on thursday, they said it would be with me today because they 'missed' my delivery slot or something. Get a call today saying it will be here on monday now!! I initially managed to get a £10 gift voucher out of them as a gesture.
> I called them back today and moaned, the manager has managed to get my delivery on a van for delivery tomorrow morning. And she will be calling me on monday to see if all is ok and to offer me a free gift as another gesture.
> 
> I've spent thousands of pounds there already and i actually cant believe their service, its appalling! Too big for their boots...

Thanks Nat. 

That is awful service - how freaking hard is it to deliver something for heaven's sake.



- Butterfly - said:


> Terrible service Nat
> 
> Yippee for Mizze xoxoxo

Thanks 

Im so happy. Im in complete veg mode now:wohoo: - Chinese takeaway (delivered) for tea tonight I think!!) 

Mmmmmm crispy duck rolls.....

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girls thanks for the lovely words they mean a lot :hugs: 

we buried him this morning and said goodbye, just feel a bit empty and numb now but suppose itll be like he's never been here in a few weeks :cry: 

Anyway.....

Mizze - yay for finising work!!! Only a week and 4 days left for me :happydance: glad you stood your ground! YOu dont have to think about them now so enjoy it! 

Ducky glad your scan went well your lil fella sounds perfect! 

hope lozzy's went well, she's not posted on fb so hope she's ok! 

we're going to Ikea tomorrow to get final nursery bits and going to go to the cinema t take our minds off little Ambrose not sure what to see yet! x


----------



## sammiwry

Yay mizze for no more work as of 2pm I'm free!

Ness glad you've got some things planned for tomorrow to take your mind off things


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nessicle said:


> Hi girls thanks for the lovely words they mean a lot :hugs:
> 
> we buried him this morning and said goodbye, just feel a bit empty and numb now but suppose itll be like he's never been here in a few weeks :cry:
> 
> Anyway.....
> 
> Mizze - yay for finising work!!! Only a week and 4 days left for me :happydance: glad you stood your ground! YOu dont have to think about them now so enjoy it!
> 
> Ducky glad your scan went well your lil fella sounds perfect!
> 
> hope lozzy's went well, she's not posted on fb so hope she's ok!
> 
> we're going to Ikea tomorrow to get final nursery bits and going to go to the cinema t take our minds off little Ambrose not sure what to see yet! x

Ah Ness xxxxxxx :hugs:

Watch The Social Network, the facebook film. It's actually suppose to be excellent!!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Sammi and Nat - happy 33 weeks to you guys too xxx

Oh yeah forgot about that film Nat! will check out the times :flower:


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Hi girls thanks for the lovely words they mean a lot :hugs:
> 
> we buried him this morning and said goodbye, just feel a bit empty and numb now *but suppose itll be like he's never been here in a few weeks *
> 
> Anyway.....
> 
> 
> we're going to Ikea tomorrow to get final nursery bits and going to go to the cinema t take our minds off little Ambrose not sure what to see yet! x

Aw hon - no it wont - you will never forget. 
Good idea to be busy tomorrow. :hugs:



sammiwry said:


> Yay mizze for no more work as of 2pm I'm free!
> 
> Ness glad you've got some things planned for tomorrow to take your mind off things

Yay good for us!

Ness - not long for you to give up either!

Mizze xx


----------



## till bob

ducky1502 said:


> Scan fine. My lil boy is 5lb 3oz n is set to be an average weight. He has a chubby belly n luckily his smallest measurement was his head!! I just love him so much and cant wait to meet him :)

 ah hun he sounds perfect so glad all was ok and im jealous u got to c ur little baba lol xxx



Mizze said:


> Goodness we are a slow lot this afternoon
> 
> Well.......
> 
> I HAVE FINISHED WORK!!!!
> 
> OH WOW :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Really hasnt hit me yet im sure - it doesnt feel like a milestone yet but it will im sure it will probably around 7am on Monday when I dont have to get up!
> 
> I will be making my list of things to do and things to buy this weekend! Im sure its going to be pretty scary but at least I have a little time to do it in now.
> 
> I am very tired - being awake at 3am is not good - that doesnt bode well does it!
> 
> Hope Lozzy is okay.
> 
> Nat - whats with M&P I take it they still havent delivered?
> 
> Mizze xx

congratualtions on finishin work hun just relax and enjoy xx

wilsmum my hubby actually calls me monica iv become obsessed with housework lol i have to say i love bein at home but find it hard to stay in id much rather go out to the shops and spend money lol xx sendin lots of :hugs: ness i know i said it on facebook but il say it again xx hope everyones had a good day wheres lozzy??? xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

I must have missed your update ducky, so glad all went well! xx

I hope lozzy is ok...

My best friend is on her way over, gonna make some dinner for us now and i prob wont be around for the rest of the evening.

Will probably speak to you all next week now, have a friends birthday thing tomorrow, then mother is coming to stay and on sunday all day i have an NCT course. My mum is coming with me because hubby is working!

Have a good weekend everyone! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsbling

Ducky - glad the scan went well :)

Mizzie - I bet you are delighted to have finished work at last, they sounded very demanding to me!!!!!

Lozzy - hope all went well at the scan

Ness - sorry to hear about your kitty 

Nat - I hope M&P get themseleves organised and have your items delivered tomorrow...... worrying really as they are due to come and fit my nursery furniture on Wednesday - doesnt set a good impression for them does it!!!
Hope everyone else is well, and looking forward to a relaxing weekend


----------



## - Butterfly -

Have a good weekend yourself Nat.

Mizze - chinese sounds perfect!! We're gonna have one tomorrow night whilst watching X Factor

Ness - sounds like you have a lovely day planned tomorrow - hope you are able to enjoy it hun xx

Sammi - yippeee for you finishing work too x


----------



## mrsbling

Yay - I finished work today, and they were all really lovely and got me some Westfield vouchers, a large bouquet of flowers, baby clothes, toys, and lots of other goodies :) ....so this means I might get time to chat on here a bit more ;) 


..... I still had to sort out staff issues today again though ...... our site manager (female) upsetting some of my staff, as she hasnt quite mastered the art of civilised communication yet!!! But I have ironed it all out before leaving, and hope that will be the end of it ;)

At long last the Physio have called from the hospital and have a class for me to attend on Tuesday to help with Pregnancy related pain....... so I am looking forward to that :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

mrsbling said:


> Yay - I finished work today, and they were all really lovely and got me some Westfield vouchers, a large bouquet of flowers, baby clothes, toys, and lots of other goodies :) ....so this means I might get time to chat on here a bit more ;)
> 
> 
> ..... I still had to sort out staff issues today again though ...... our site manager (female) upsetting some of my staff, as she hasnt quite mastered the art of civilised communication yet!!! But I have ironed it all out before leaving, and hope that will be the end of it ;)
> 
> At long last the Physio have called from the hospital and have a class for me to attend on Tuesday to help with Pregnancy related pain....... so I am looking forward to that :)

 Aww glad you've had a good last day hun. Yippee for maternity leave :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

Warren just used what was left in a tub that my friend gave me to make stir fry. Wouldn't be so bad but she was given it by some Indian friends of hers so
it's proper hot an spicey. I had 4 mouthfuls before I had to bin mine and make myself something else


----------



## lozzy21

Hiya girls, god its been a long day.

Got in for the scan at 5 past 9 and dident leave the hospital untill 12.30

Everything is measuring on the large side of normal except for babys tummy which is measuring just above the 95 centile. Baby is measuring large at 5lb 8 so iv got to go back at 37 weeks for another scan and to see the consultant.

But it looks like my homebirth is going to be a no go. I could fight for it but its not worth it.


----------



## sammiwry

Sorry to hear your home birth is looking like a no go lozzy :-(


----------



## till bob

sorry to hear that lozzy but u r right i suppose bein ur first u dont know how ur bodies gona cope like u said on facebook but at least babies ok did u see wat it was xx


----------



## ducky1502

I'm sorry to hear about the homebirth lozzy... but you're right, it's probably not worth fighting over seeing as it's baby number 1.

Your baby may be big but it isn't HUUUUUUUUGE either lol, I doubt you'll be giving birth to a 1 stone baby :rofl: Was it good to see bubs again though? :flower:


----------



## xkirstyx

aw lozzy am sorry about the homebirth! xxx


----------



## GoogilyBear

Hi ladies thought i would drop a message in my spare moment..

Got the keys to the flat this morning :D passed my theory test too WOOHOO!!!
lol.

Gunna be moving in over the weekend so wont be online, and untill we get internet, i doubt i will be online for a while.

Will be thinking of you all :D i will be back asap :)

Losta love,
Sarah (aka googilybear)


----------



## ducky1502

Awww wow sarah that's all amazing news :) hope the move goes well :thumbup: and look forward to you being back sooooooon :flower:


----------



## Kerrieann

Lozzy, thats such a shame about the home birth, although its not definite yet is it? 

Sarah good luck with the move! :yipee:


----------



## lozzy21

Thanks girls. If baby is measuring normal at my 37 week scan im still going to have it but its unlikly.

If i have to go into hospital il be staying at home as long as possible, Bloody hate hospitals.

Dident find out the sex, i told her to avoid that area but im still thinking boy.


----------



## Pixxie

I'm actually dying. I went to get shopping, put it away, nearly died, went to the trafford centre with OH, played mini golf, nearly died, watched OH and our niece on the bumper cars, bought her a birthday present, waited 30 minutes for a taxi that didn't turn up, walked to the bus stop, nearly died, OH left me on the bus to drop niece off, got kicked off the bus 3 stops earlier than expected, took me 30 minutes to walk a 10 minute walk because I was in so much pain, got home, actually dying 

My pelvis hurts so much! :cry:


----------



## KellyC75

Evening Girls :flower:

I went to the doctors today, as yesterday I had really bad tunnel vision, followed by a headache in the night, then this morning had slightly puffy face & hands (feet/ankles/legs already swollen!)

Urine & BP was Ok...So it must have been, one of those things :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats to those that have just reached 32/33 Weeks :happydance:

Many Congrats to those that have now started maternity leave....I can sense the posts shooting up on this thread now! :haha:

Im glad that those with the growth scans today are Ok & that LO's are doing Ok :baby:.....Can I ask, what made the midwifes/doctors send you for scans? Was it the fundal height measurement? :shrug:


----------



## lozzy21

KellyC75 said:


> Congrats to those that have just reached 32/33 Weeks :happydance:
> 
> Many Congrats to those that have now started maternity leave....I can sense the posts shooting up on this thread now! :haha:
> 
> Im glad that those with the growth scans today are Ok & that LO's are doing Ok :baby:.....Can I ask, what made the midwifes/doctors send you for scans? Was it the fundal height measurement? :shrug:

Mine was, my midwife measured me at 37cm and the one at the hospital measured me at 39 :dohh:


----------



## ducky1502

KellyC75 said:


> Congrats to those that have just reached 32/33 Weeks :happydance:
> 
> Many Congrats to those that have now started maternity leave....I can sense the posts shooting up on this thread now! :haha:
> 
> Im glad that those with the growth scans today are Ok & that LO's are doing Ok :baby:.....Can I ask, what made the midwifes/doctors send you for scans? Was it the fundal height measurement? :shrug:

Mine was fundal height. Measuring 3wks behind but have a perfectly healthy normal size baby in there. Had 2 growth scans now but dont think il be having anymore now.


----------



## lozzy21

Oh on the plus side, baby is head down and 1/5 engaged.


----------



## lozzy21

No one talking?

I need some silly conversations to cheer me up


----------



## mrsbling

My midwifes check babys position every time, and tell me she is head down..... but never say anything about her being engaged or even partly engaged? They are really lovely and very relaxed though.

They also havent asked about birth plans, hospital bags, antenatal classes or anything (although my doctor asked about antenaal classes but I couldnt make the ones on offer). I presume they think I am very organised and have them sorted already, or are waiting to see me in 2 weeks to go through them (next week is with doctor), but I will be 38 weeks then :shock: -I am sure that I have everything sorted, but would be nice just to double check :)


----------



## lozzy21

I dident get told but she wrote it in my notes


----------



## Pixxie

Midwife wrote about bubs position in my notes last time but she wasn't engaged then. Got another appt on Tuesday and I've had a lot of pain in my pubic bone and have started to waddle so hoping she will at least be moving towards being engaged next time :thumbup: 

I feel much more human after a long soak in the bath :) 

Hmm think I'm going to have some mushroom soup with my French stick for supper. The French stick ambushed me in the supermarket, the smell of fresh bread was just to lush to ignore :haha: xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

hiii everyone!! 

How are we all? 

Lozzy - I just saw on the homebirth group that your bubs is measuring big :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Yep :( im propper gutted, i hate hospitals.

Wonder whats the shortest time they can make me stay in for?


----------



## xkirstyx

loozzzzzzyyyyyyy whats the goss??? im bored and baby is pushing down on my bladder arrggghhh!


----------



## xkirstyx

if everything is ok with u and baby u can be in and out within a couple of hours!


----------



## xkirstyx

i think if ur bf and ur 1st they like to keep u in over night to make sure ur ok


----------



## lozzy21

Pfft if every thing is ok am i shite staying in over night. One of the reasons i wanted to be at home.

Stuck in hospital on a ward with 5 odd other mothers and babys up and down crying all night, on my own or at home with my OH and mam, in my own bed with nothing but my own baby to wake me up. Im going home, even if i have to discharge myself

I realy hope babys growth slows down and is measuring ok at 37 weeks, if its not i will probably cry


----------



## xkirstyx

yeah im gonna see if u can go home and not stay in over night aswell, i hated being in over night with jack one baby would start crying then they all started it would go on all night like that i didnt get any sleep and after a 3day labour i was needing it!


----------



## Pixxie

I'm pretty sure the overnight stay for first timers doesn't apply any more, I think if everything is ok you can go home as soon as you have been checked over. You never know, bubs growth might even out yet, FX'd for you xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Thanks Pixxie.

I dont settle well in strange places and cant sleep at all if OH isent there.

Looks like il have to pack a hospital bag now :(


----------



## ducky1502

I'm the same lozzy, hate sleeping in a strange place, especially alone! But my plan is to stay at home as long as possible before I go into hospital and then be discharged as quickly as possible. Wanna minimize my time in the hospital. So hopefully you won't need to sleep away from your OH and may even potentially still be able to have your home birth if bubs does as its told and evens out size wise :)


----------



## xkirstyx

im the same lozzy :(


----------



## lozzy21

ducky1502 said:


> I'm the same lozzy, hate sleeping in a strange place, especially alone! But my plan is to stay at home as long as possible before I go into hospital and then be discharged as quickly as possible. Wanna minimize my time in the hospital. So hopefully you won't need to sleep away from your OH and may even potentially still be able to have your home birth if bubs does as its told and evens out size wise :)

It has me for a mother so it wont lol


----------



## ducky1502

I think the general rule most hospitals and birth centres have is that so long as you're ok and everything is well then 6hrs is the amount of time they like to keep you in for. But on my hospital tour the midwife told us to make sure we let people know we want to be out asap because there's all sorts of paperwork that needs to be done.


----------



## lozzy21

Il give them two hours lol Thats the amount of time the midwife would stay with you after a homebirth.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lozzy - I'm pretty sure its 6hrs that they like you to stay, so it depends on what time bubs arrives. I hope the growth levels out at 37weeks so you can have your baby where you feel comfortable :hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

I think I'm going to give birth to a sugar cube.............. sweets, chocolate, fruit, milkshakes, ice cream.......... my god I can't stop eating sugary stuff! Only 45mins ago I was eating a bag of minstrels, followed by a candy necklace! Oopsie :dohh: should probably try calm it down a bit lol.


----------



## calliebaby

ducky1502 said:


> I think I'm going to give birth to a sugar cube.............. sweets, chocolate, fruit, milkshakes, ice cream.......... my god I can't stop eating sugary stuff! Only 45mins ago I was eating a bag of minstrels, followed by a candy necklace! Oopsie :dohh: should probably try calm it down a bit lol.

I'm the exact same way. :haha: Halloween doesn't help either. Oh, all Halloween candy is 50% off? Well, I better get some for all the thousands of kids that are going to come to my house.:dohh:


----------



## mummyclo

Glad your scan was ok lozzy, but not good news about homebirth :(
I hope bubs slows down for ya! :)
I have such bad cravings ATM too ducky! Ice cubes and tartar sauce and the smell of vics! My mouth is watering now! :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

my baby will be orange! all i drink is irn bru lol


----------



## calliebaby

mummyclo said:


> I have such bad cravings ATM too ducky! Ice cubes and tartar sauce and the smell of vics! My mouth is watering now! :haha:

I just had a really bad image of all of that mixed together.:sick:


----------



## xkirstyx

chloe ice cubes is a sign of being anemic x


----------



## mummyclo

It's ok I'm not anaemic :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Glad your scan was ok lozzy, but not good news about homebirth :(
> I hope bubs slows down for ya! :)
> I have such bad cravings ATM too ducky! Ice cubes and tartar sauce *and the smell of vics!* My mouth is watering now! :haha:

Me too....:blush: I cant stop sniffing it

Im a little worried its not good for LO though :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> I dont settle well in strange places and cant sleep at all if OH isent there.
> 
> Looks like il have to pack a hospital bag now :(


Im the same Lozzy....I hate staying in hospital, I remember sobbing my eyes out when DH had to leave last time & the midwife was sooooo unsympathetic :cry:

But sadly I dont have a choice :nope:......Fingers crossed for you


----------



## xkirstyx

mummyclo said:


> It's ok I'm not anaemic :thumbup:

gdgd just i had the same prob when preg with jack all i would eat was ice cubes then when i was given iron tables the craving went away! was so strange!


----------



## mummyclo

Wow that's weird!
I'm sure the smell of vics is fine Kelly, think we worry too much nowadays x
I'm also obsessed with scrubbing my Tongue with toothpaste :blush:
My cravings have come really late :haha:


----------



## calliebaby

KellyC75 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I dont settle well in strange places and cant sleep at all if OH isent there.
> 
> Looks like il have to pack a hospital bag now :(
> 
> 
> Im the same Lozzy....I hate staying in hospital, I remember sobbing my eyes out when DH had to leave last time & the midwife was sooooo unsympathetic :cry:
> 
> But sadly I dont have a choice :nope:......Fingers crossed for youClick to expand...

There not allowed to stay overnight with you? At my hospital, they have a bed for your DH/OH's to sleep on.


----------



## calliebaby

Thought I would post some 34 week bump pictures. Excuse the veins. I swear, I am almost see through now.

30weeks
34 weeks
34 weeks


----------



## Nixilix

Think you had a growth spurt callie!! Xx


----------



## Nessicle

mrsbling said:


> My midwifes check babys position every time, and tell me she is head down..... but never say anything about her being engaged or even partly engaged? They are really lovely and very relaxed though.
> 
> They also havent asked about birth plans, hospital bags, antenatal classes or anything (although my doctor asked about antenaal classes but I couldnt make the ones on offer). I presume they think I am very organised and have them sorted already, or are waiting to see me in 2 weeks to go through them (next week is with doctor), but I will be 38 weeks then :shock: -I am sure that I have everything sorted, but would be nice just to double check :)

my notes say "ceph free" so she's head down but not engaged even in the slightest lol but sure she wll be starting to at my next mw appt at 35 weeks. 

My mw gave me a list of hospital stuff to pack but only cos I asked for one but no one has told me about anything else either hun I think they just expect you to have everything done ha ha 



xkirstyx said:


> yeah im gonna see if u can go home and not stay in over night aswell, i hated being in over night with jack one baby would start crying then they all started it would go on all night like that i didnt get any sleep and after a 3day labour i was needing it!

I dont want to stay in overnight too but obviously depends on when she's born etc and if there are any complications but long as we're fine I want to come home!



lozzy21 said:


> Thanks Pixxie.
> 
> I dont settle well in strange places and cant sleep at all if OH isent there.
> 
> Looks like il have to pack a hospital bag now :(

they tell you to pack a hospital bag even if yoiu're having a home birth lozzy just in case there are any complications :thumbup: 



ducky1502 said:


> I think I'm going to give birth to a sugar cube.............. sweets, chocolate, fruit, milkshakes, ice cream.......... my god I can't stop eating sugary stuff! Only 45mins ago I was eating a bag of minstrels, followed by a candy necklace! Oopsie :dohh: should probably try calm it down a bit lol.

:haha: me too! All I eat is chocolate and pic n mix! its the only thing that doesnt bloat me and make my tummy feel mega tight and sore!



KellyC75 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Glad your scan was ok lozzy, but not good news about homebirth :(
> I hope bubs slows down for ya! :)
> I have such bad cravings ATM too ducky! Ice cubes and tartar sauce *and the smell of vics!* My mouth is watering now! :haha:
> 
> Me too....:blush: I cant stop sniffing it
> 
> Im a little worried its not good for LO though :shrug:Click to expand...

I havent had any cravings really except pic n mix nothing like a need to sniff vix lol :haha:



calliebaby said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I dont settle well in strange places and cant sleep at all if OH isent there.
> 
> Looks like il have to pack a hospital bag now :(
> 
> 
> Im the same Lozzy....I hate staying in hospital, I remember sobbing my eyes out when DH had to leave last time & the midwife was sooooo unsympathetic :cry:
> 
> But sadly I dont have a choice :nope:......Fingers crossed for youClick to expand...
> 
> There not allowed to stay overnight with you? At my hospital, they have a bed for your DH/OH's to sleep on.Click to expand...

no hun as it's NHS you have to stay on a ward with others you dont get your own room and they dont have places for family or partners to stay unfortunatley! 



calliebaby said:


> Thought I would post some 34 week bump pictures. Excuse the veins. I swear, I am almost see through now.
> 
> 30weeks
> View attachment 130782
> 34 weeks
> View attachment 130783
> 34 weeks
> View attachment 130784

wowzers lady thats huge!! How on earth is your belly button still an innie :haha: mines just flat lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning ladies, just had to catch up from last night, you were chatty! Lozzy i eneded up discharging myself, they didnt even say anything, i hadnt slept in 3 days and then an hour after i gave birth i was put in a room with 8 other women and babies while dh had to go home and wernt aloud back untill 8am, i was exausted! Hence why i want a home or birth centre birth! Cant you go to a birth center? They already know im likely to have a huge baby as Jake was and they are fine with it?

And lozzy you were in my dream last night! You went into labour at Jakes school and had twins!!! One girl and one boy, and the boy weighed 12lbs!!! Wierd lol x


----------



## lozzy21

Ness i was only going to pack an over night bag but im going to need to pack a full one now.

Kerri 12lb, dont say things like that lol but there is deffinatly only one in there.


Eta, they wont have me at the birth centre because of my bmi. But if they would of let me go to the birth centre i would just have my home birth. My house is a 5 min drive from the hospital where as the birth centre is a good 15-20 mins drive and they offer the same things anyway.


----------



## xkirstyx

wooooo 34weeks :)


----------



## WILSMUM

A lot of hospitals do have private rooms available - when I had Wil GWH in Swindon's policy was that if there was a bed free on a ward (4 beds per ward) then u went there if there wasn't then you got a privtae room but you could pay to have a private room but obviously only if one was available! As it was 9pm and gone by the time i got to the ward after having him I stayedon the ward the first night then as I had to stay in for a further 2 nights I paid to go to a private room.
There are private rooms at Carlisle as well as far as I know and from what the consultant said sounds like I go straight into one having an elective! She also said I could be out in 24hrs if all well!


----------



## lozzy21

I think they have a few private rooms at my hospital but they are given to people to have had problems in labour ect.

But since my hospital was built in the 60's the rooms arnt sound proopf. If you have a screamer you can hear it all over the ward.


----------



## xkirstyx

i dunno what baby is doing but i cant stop peeing!!!!!! arrggghhhhhh i go to the loo then 5min later in bursting again, iv been like this since 3am! and also tmi i think my antibiotics are giving me thrush and i feel like i just wanna rip my foof off!!!!!!! aaaaarrrrrggggghhhhhh haha sorry just needed a mini rant! xxxx


----------



## lozzy21

Right iv just had a look at the scan report again.

How can they say im going to have a big baby when eveything but its tummy is on or just above the 50th percentile?

I wonder if i ring my mw on monday she would be able to squeeze me in next week.


----------



## Pixxie

Lozzy that sounds a bit odd to me! I would try and get to the midwife too xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

i agree lozzy i would try get a mw app!


----------



## Mizze

mrsbling said:


> *Yay - I finished work today, and they were all really lovely and got me some Westfield vouchers, a large bouquet of flowers, baby clothes, toys, and lots of other goodies  ....so this means I might get time to chat on here a bit more  *
> 
> 
> ..... I still had to sort out staff issues today again though ...... our site manager (female) upsetting some of my staff, as she hasnt quite mastered the art of civilised communication yet!!! But I have ironed it all out before leaving, and hope that will be the end of it ;)
> 
> At long last the Physio have called from the hospital and have a class for me to attend on Tuesday to help with Pregnancy related pain....... so I am looking forward to that :)

Wow you did well - I had Mothercare vouchers and flowers - and a cardi a colleague had knitted.

So happy im not in work but can see my b&b addiction getting seriously worse! 



lozzy21 said:


> Hiya girls, god its been a long day.
> 
> Got in for the scan at 5 past 9 and dident leave the hospital untill 12.30
> 
> Everything is measuring on the large side of normal except for babys tummy which is measuring just above the 95 centile. Baby is measuring large at 5lb 8 so iv got to go back at 37 weeks for another scan and to see the consultant.
> 
> *But it looks like my homebirth is going to be a no go. I could fight for it but its not worth it.*

Hey hon, sorry to hear that - I hope LO slows down. But glad baby looked okay. I am determined to be in the hosptial for as little time as I can. Im v lucky my birth centre is in the same wing as the maternity ward at my local hospital which is 10 mins away from me. My leaflet on it says the majority of women are out after 2 hours as long as (if they are bf) the baby is latching on okay. I want to be in and out of there asap. My sister stayed overnight on the ward with her 1st (before they opened the birthcentre) and hated it.



Pixxie said:


> Hmm think I'm going to have some mushroom soup with my French stick for supper. *The French stick ambushed me in the supermarket, the smell of fresh bread was just to lush to ignore * xxx

Its amazing how often that happens to me.....



xkirstyx said:


> my baby will be orange! all i drink is irn bru lol

Mine will be a pint of milk in that case.



calliebaby said:


> Thought I would post some 34 week bump pictures. Excuse the veins. I swear, I am almost see through now.
> 
> 30weeks
> View attachment 130782
> 34 weeks
> View attachment 130783
> 34 weeks
> View attachment 130784

Wow Callie - your bump has grown so much! 



xkirstyx said:


> wooooo 34weeks :)

:happydance:

Having a lazy day today. still in bed, DH has gone to run errands and will be back in a bit for us to go look at a car in Baglan later. 

I am determined to have a real lazy weekend - im frazzeled - was asleep on the sofa by 7.30 last night - DH woke me up long enough to eat my crispy duck pancakes and then sent me to bed. 
It feels slightly weird to know I dont have to do stuff this weekend before the week begins again Monday - I can spend time next week doing it at my own pace - :happydance:

Mizze


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Right iv just had a look at the scan report again.
> 
> How can they say im going to have a big baby when eveything but its tummy is on or just above the 50th percentile?
> 
> I wonder if i ring my mw on monday she would be able to squeeze me in next week.

Hmmmm - definately talk to the mw. 

Mizze xx


----------



## raquel1980

Hi ladies, 

Max(4lb10) and Hannah(3lb9) arrived by c section on Thursday at 10.40 and 10.42 - I was 34+3. They are both in incubators so haven't held them and are both needing plenty of support despite coming out crying. I am recovering ok, the c section wasn't as bad as I had thought it would be, was out of bed first day to go and see babies and they say I might be able to go home today which I'm really surprised about! 

They've said that Hannah is a very very sick baby and are running tests to try and find out what's going on. Max seems to be doing a bit better. They are both very very gorgeous though, although I am biased of course.

Anyway, just thought I would let you guys know. Haven't read back but hope you are all doing well, will be looking out for more arrivals although hopefully for you all it'll be much closer to December! 

Rachel


----------



## xkirstyx

aw rachel! congrats hunny fingers crossed Hannah gets better soon and you get cuddles! xxxx


----------



## Mizze

raquel1980 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Max(4lb10) and Hannah(3lb9) arrived by c section on Thursday at 10.40 and 10.42 - I was 34+3. They are both in incubators so haven't held them and are both needing plenty of support despite coming out crying. I am recovering ok, the c section wasn't as bad as I had thought it would be, was out of bed first day to go and see babies and they say I might be able to go home today which I'm really surprised about!
> 
> They've said that Hannah is a very very sick baby and are running tests to try and find out what's going on. Max seems to be doing a bit better. They are both very very gorgeous though, although I am biased of course.
> 
> Anyway, just thought I would let you guys know. Haven't read back but hope you are all doing well, will be looking out for more arrivals although hopefully for you all it'll be much closer to December!
> 
> Rachel

Rachel sweetheart :hugs: Have been thinking about you a lot. Congratulations on your beautiful babies and I hope everything is okay with Hannah. 

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

congrats Rachel - Hannah seems to be a real fighter - I hope she carries on and they are both home soon :hug:


----------



## Pixxie

raquel1980 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Max(4lb10) and Hannah(3lb9) arrived by c section on Thursday at 10.40 and 10.42 - I was 34+3. They are both in incubators so haven't held them and are both needing plenty of support despite coming out crying. I am recovering ok, the c section wasn't as bad as I had thought it would be, was out of bed first day to go and see babies and they say I might be able to go home today which I'm really surprised about!
> 
> They've said that Hannah is a very very sick baby and are running tests to try and find out what's going on. Max seems to be doing a bit better. They are both very very gorgeous though, although I am biased of course.
> 
> Anyway, just thought I would let you guys know. Haven't read back but hope you are all doing well, will be looking out for more arrivals although hopefully for you all it'll be much closer to December!
> 
> Rachel

Congrats hun, hope Hannah gets better :hugs: xxx


----------



## wishingforbub

Mizze said:


> Goodness we are a slow lot this afternoon
> 
> Well.......
> 
> I HAVE FINISHED WORK!!!!
> 
> OH WOW :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Really hasnt hit me yet im sure - it doesnt feel like a milestone yet but it will im sure it will probably around 7am on Monday when I dont have to get up!
> 
> I will be making my list of things to do and things to buy this weekend! Im sure its going to be pretty scary but at least I have a little time to do it in now.
> 
> I am very tired - being awake at 3am is not good - that doesnt bode well does it!
> 
> Hope Lozzy is okay.
> 
> Nat - whats with M&P I take it they still havent delivered?
> 
> Mizze xx

COngrats on finishing work Mizze yay !! :)



mrsbling said:


> Yay - I finished work today, and they were all really lovely and got me some Westfield vouchers, a large bouquet of flowers, baby clothes, toys, and lots of other goodies :) ....so this means I might get time to chat on here a bit more ;)
> 
> 
> ..... I still had to sort out staff issues today again though ...... our site manager (female) upsetting some of my staff, as she hasnt quite mastered the art of civilised communication yet!!! But I have ironed it all out before leaving, and hope that will be the end of it ;)
> 
> At long last the Physio have called from the hospital and have a class for me to attend on Tuesday to help with Pregnancy related pain....... so I am looking forward to that :)

COngrats on finishing work hun!! :) must feel so great !


lozzy21 said:


> Hiya girls, god its been a long day.
> 
> Got in for the scan at 5 past 9 and dident leave the hospital untill 12.30
> 
> Everything is measuring on the large side of normal except for babys tummy which is measuring just above the 95 centile. Baby is measuring large at 5lb 8 so iv got to go back at 37 weeks for another scan and to see the consultant.
> 
> But it looks like my homebirth is going to be a no go. I could fight for it but its not worth it.

Sorry about your homebirth Lozzy... hopefully everything is ok at your 37 week app! xxx


calliebaby said:


> Thought I would post some 34 week bump pictures. Excuse the veins. I swear, I am almost see through now.
> 
> 30weeks
> View attachment 130782
> 34 weeks
> View attachment 130783
> 34 weeks
> View attachment 130784

Great bump Callie! I have loads of veins too LOL, how much more can our bellies stretch LOL :)


raquel1980 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Max(4lb10) and Hannah(3lb9) arrived by c section on Thursday at 10.40 and 10.42 - I was 34+3. They are both in incubators so haven't held them and are both needing plenty of support despite coming out crying. I am recovering ok, the c section wasn't as bad as I had thought it would be, was out of bed first day to go and see babies and they say I might be able to go home today which I'm really surprised about!
> 
> They've said that Hannah is a very very sick baby and are running tests to try and find out what's going on. Max seems to be doing a bit better. They are both very very gorgeous though, although I am biased of course.
> 
> Anyway, just thought I would let you guys know. Haven't read back but hope you are all doing well, will be looking out for more arrivals although hopefully for you all it'll be much closer to December!
> 
> Rachel

Congrats on the birth of your LO's Rachel ! :flower: Hope your little girl gets better soon. and you will get lots of cuddles soon. Well done again. Hope you are ok and taking care and looking forward to seeing some pics xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Im watching im pregnant and homeless on home and health and i want to slap her.

She has admited she could go live with her parents but wont because they wouldent let her husband come with but then shes lost 15lb in the duration of her pregnancy because she cant get enough food to eat?

Whats more important, being with your husband or having a healthy baby?


----------



## xkirstyx

iv been dying to watch that! i dont get home and health is there a way i can watch it online?


----------



## ducky1502

I've set up camp on the sofa to watch home and health +1 so I have an afternoon of I'm pregnant and..... bipolar, homeless, in prison, paralysed, 55yrs old, addicted, anorexic..... what a saturday :rofl:


----------



## xkirstyx

:cry: no fair i wanna watch all that!!!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## Mizze

Grr finally remembered to take bump pics but cant connect camera to PC to upload - DH has moved the damn cable somewhere. Grrrrr!

Mizze x


----------



## Mizze

I also have home and health on - wow on paralysed lady and her baby!

Suddenly feeling a bit pants might decide a day on the sofa is best today.

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

I've finished!!


----------



## Mizze

yay!!!! Congratulations 

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

yay sam :D


----------



## Xaviersmom

raquel1980 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Max(4lb10) and Hannah(3lb9) arrived by c section on Thursday at 10.40 and 10.42 - I was 34+3. They are both in incubators so haven't held them and are both needing plenty of support despite coming out crying. I am recovering ok, the c section wasn't as bad as I had thought it would be, was out of bed first day to go and see babies and they say I might be able to go home today which I'm really surprised about!
> 
> They've said that Hannah is a very very sick baby and are running tests to try and find out what's going on. Max seems to be doing a bit better. They are both very very gorgeous though, although I am biased of course.
> 
> Anyway, just thought I would let you guys know. Haven't read back but hope you are all doing well, will be looking out for more arrivals although hopefully for you all it'll be much closer to December!
> 
> Rachel

Rachel :hugs: Congrats on your babies! They sound like fighters!

*Someone needs to change the title of the thread!!! 5 babies born...*

Callie, I think we US chicks are lucky in our hospitals. When I go in, I'm not stressing it and DH can stay if I want him to. As LO is likely to come fast.. I'm glad it is 5 minutes away.

Low key day at our house today. We have a big Halloween party tonight and I have to put the final touches on my angel costume. DH is going to be the Devil and I am wearing a sign on my bump that says 'Devil made me do it!'


----------



## Pixxie

lozzy21 said:


> Im watching im pregnant and homeless on home and health and i want to slap her.
> 
> She has admited she could go live with her parents but wont because they wouldent let her husband come with but then shes lost 15lb in the duration of her pregnancy because she cant get enough food to eat?
> 
> Whats more important, being with your husband or having a healthy baby?

Just flicked this on after seeing you's posting. Where the feck were they expecting to put the baby!? In the bloody tent!?! :growlmad:


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie - I thought the same. Watched a few episodes but had to turn it off in the end. The one with the paralysed Mum was fascinating though.

The one about the Mum in prison did make me think - is it better for the baby to be with its Mum incarcerated in a prison or with its Gran and able to go out and about and be with its older sister too??

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Doing my first loads of baby washing today :) just hung 1 out to dry, second is in the washer! Wow! I've never been so happy to do washing :rofl:


----------



## sammiwry

Bless you ducky!! I came home from work to find dh had hoovered, washed up, tidied up and was about to start sweeping then mopping the kitchen floor bless him!


----------



## mummyclo

I loved washing my baby clothes!! I want to do it again :haha:
I have a strange addiction to anything clean smelling at the moment, i really enjoyed cleaning the kitchen earlier :blush:
xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

raquel1980 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Max(4lb10) and Hannah(3lb9) arrived by c section on Thursday at 10.40 and 10.42 - I was 34+3. They are both in incubators so haven't held them and are both needing plenty of support despite coming out crying. I am recovering ok, the c section wasn't as bad as I had thought it would be, was out of bed first day to go and see babies and they say I might be able to go home today which I'm really surprised about!
> 
> They've said that Hannah is a very very sick baby and are running tests to try and find out what's going on. Max seems to be doing a bit better. They are both very very gorgeous though, although I am biased of course.
> 
> Anyway, just thought I would let you guys know. Haven't read back but hope you are all doing well, will be looking out for more arrivals although hopefully for you all it'll be much closer to December!
> 
> Rachel

 Aww Rachel - congratulations on your two bundles of joy. Praying that they both thrive and are home with you soon.

Hi to everyone else. :flower: 

Lots of TV watching being done today then!! :haha: It's 4pm and I've only put the TV on. I have been tidying out cupboards and drawers today making room for bottles, sterilisers, cups, spoons etc etc!!! DH is tiling our utitiling room and downstairs toilet. We are staying in tonight and having a Chinese takeaway - it's all I have been able to think about all day!! I hope I'm not disappointed!!

I hate hospitals too although Mollie was born in Australia and they put up a little camp bed in the room and DH stayed over every night!! I am dreading staying in the hospital here but with having a c section I have too. Does anyone know how quickly I can leave hospital after a c section (assuming all is well)?? Thanks :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> Bless you ducky!! I came home from work to find dh had hoovered, washed up, tidied up and was about to start sweeping then mopping the kitchen floor bless him!

 wow - lucky you!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kerrieann

congratualtions rachel!! Hope they both start gaining weight quick and arnt in too long xx :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Bless you ducky!! I came home from work to find dh had hoovered, washed up, tidied up and was about to start sweeping then mopping the kitchen floor bless him!
> 
> wow - lucky you!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I know! I was very surprised! I wonder if it was to make up for using all the chilli powder in dinner last night?


----------



## calliebaby

- Butterfly - said:


> I hate hospitals too although Mollie was born in Australia and they put up a little camp bed in the room and DH stayed over every night!! I am dreading staying in the hospital here but with having a c section I have too. Does anyone know how quickly I can leave hospital after a c section (assuming all is well)?? Thanks :hugs:

My friend got to leave after 2 or 3 nights.


Congrats Rachel! I will be praying for your babies quick recovery.:hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

Nessicle said:


> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> Thought I would post some 34 week bump pictures. Excuse the veins. I swear, I am almost see through now.
> 
> 30weeks
> View attachment 130782
> 34 weeks
> View attachment 130783
> 34 weeks
> View attachment 130784
> 
> 
> wowzers lady thats huge!! How on earth is your belly button still an innie :haha: mines just flat lolClick to expand...

I had the deepest innie to start with. The fact that I can see to the bottom of it is new for me.:haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I had a deep innie too and I can now see the bottom of mine!! It's getting to be nearly flush!! x


----------



## sammiwry

Mine is almost near to be flush and I hate it


----------



## Pixxie

Wow I washed all my baby clothes months ago :blush: now I can't wait until the nursery is done though so I can wash the cot bedding and put it on! Going to pick the carpet this week so hopefully nursery will be all finished within a fortnight :dance: 

How many cellular blankets has everyone got? Do you think 2 will be enough? Xxx


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Aww Rachel - congratulations on your two bundles of joy. Praying that they both thrive and are home with you soon.
> 
> Hi to everyone else. :flower:
> 
> Lots of TV watching being done today then!! :haha: * It's 4pm and I've only put the TV on. I have been tidying out cupboards and drawers today making room for bottles, sterilisers, cups, spoons etc etc!!! * DH is tiling our utitiling room and downstairs toilet. We are staying in tonight and having a Chinese takeaway - it's all I have been able to think about all day!! I hope I'm not disappointed!!
> 
> I hate hospitals too although Mollie was born in Australia and they put up a little camp bed in the room and DH stayed over every night!! I am dreading staying in the hospital here but with having a c section I have too. Does anyone know how quickly I can leave hospital after a c section (assuming all is well)?? Thanks :hugs:

Butterfly that makes me feeling exhausted just reading it. Just moving from the sofa to the kitchen and back makes me tired today. 



- Butterfly - said:


> I had a deep innie too and I can now see the bottom of mine!! It's getting to be nearly flush!! x

Still cant see the bottom of mine. I think my innie was deeper than id thought. 

Steak and chips for tea tonight - just hope I feel well enough to do it justice - have been feeling pretty sick all day today. Like MS was back - weird and annoying. 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie I haven't even brought any celluar blankets yet! I still have the 3 yellow ones my mum brought to start off with when she had me but they are rather holey so won't be getting reused for madden :-(


----------



## Pixxie

Lol I have yet to buy some, this is why I ask! I imagine you only use them while out and about or for an extra layer if it's a very cold night don't you? Was 3 plenty for you last time or did you feel you needed more? They seem awfully expensive for what they are, £13 each in mothercare! :shock: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

Pixxie said:


> Wow I washed all my baby clothes months ago :blush: now I can't wait until the nursery is done though so I can wash the cot bedding and put it on! Going to pick the carpet this week so hopefully nursery will be all finished within a fortnight :dance:
> 
> How many cellular blankets has everyone got? Do you think 2 will be enough? Xxx

I have 4 cellular, 2 normal, one fleecey and one thick one for outside :blush:


----------



## Nessicle

raquel1980 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Max(4lb10) and Hannah(3lb9) arrived by c section on Thursday at 10.40 and 10.42 - I was 34+3. They are both in incubators so haven't held them and are both needing plenty of support despite coming out crying. I am recovering ok, the c section wasn't as bad as I had thought it would be, was out of bed first day to go and see babies and they say I might be able to go home today which I'm really surprised about!
> 
> They've said that Hannah is a very very sick baby and are running tests to try and find out what's going on. Max seems to be doing a bit better. They are both very very gorgeous though, although I am biased of course.
> 
> Anyway, just thought I would let you guys know. Haven't read back but hope you are all doing well, will be looking out for more arrivals although hopefully for you all it'll be much closer to December!
> 
> Rachel

Hi Rachel! 

I was wondering about how you and the twins were doing hun! Thank you for popping on to update us, glad both babies arrived safely (gorgeous names btw!!) and FX Hannah builds up some good strength and both babies are strong and fighting fit very soon xxx


----------



## ducky1502

I have 3 small (pram/moses) cellular blankets, a couple of larger cotton blankets, a couple of larger fleecy blankets and want to get a couple of large cellular blankets. They're the kind of thing that are useful for so many things and my mum still has some from when me and my sisters were babies. In matalan you can get 2 moses/pram cellular blankets for £5, or the same in asda for £7.


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> Lol I have yet to buy some, this is why I ask! I imagine you only use them while out and about or for an extra layer if it's a very cold night don't you? Was 3 plenty for you last time or did you feel you needed more? They seem awfully expensive for what they are, £13 each in mothercare! :shock: xxx

It was my mum who brought 3 for me when I was born, I'm presuming they were enough as I'd of kept them if she had more


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Wow I washed all my baby clothes months ago :blush: now I can't wait until the nursery is done though so I can wash the cot bedding and put it on! Going to pick the carpet this week so hopefully nursery will be all finished within a fortnight :dance:
> 
> How many cellular blankets has everyone got? Do you think 2 will be enough? Xxx




Pixxie said:


> Lol I have yet to buy some, this is why I ask! I imagine you only use them while out and about or for an extra layer if it's a very cold night don't you? Was 3 plenty for you last time or did you feel you needed more? They seem awfully expensive for what they are, £13 each in mothercare! :shock: xxx

yeah ducky suggested Asda or Tesco they're much cheaper there hun! 

I've only got one atm but need to get a couple more xx


----------



## sammiwry

Toys r us apparantly have them on offer


----------



## Kerrieann

I got mine in asda, moses/pram size and they are 2 for £7! but thats mix and match with the sheets too so i got a blue cellular blanket and some flanellete sheets for the moses for £7.00, bargain and the quality is the same as mothercare! I really wouldnt spend out on moses bedding as they arnt in it long, jake was in his for 3 months!


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh i got my bugaboo delivered today, i was so excited as wasnt expecting it until monday! I absolutely love it :happydance: ill take some pics later to put on! xx


----------



## Pixxie

sammiwry said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Lol I have yet to buy some, this is why I ask! I imagine you only use them while out and about or for an extra layer if it's a very cold night don't you? Was 3 plenty for you last time or did you feel you needed more? They seem awfully expensive for what they are, £13 each in mothercare! :shock: xxx
> 
> It was my mum who brought 3 for me when I was born, I'm presuming they were enough as I'd of kept them if she had moreClick to expand...

Whoops, sorry misunderstood your post! :haha:

OMG you have all got loads of blankets! Better get myself to Matalan or ASDA I think, thanks for the heads up on bargains! 

Also has anyone heard or used one of these? https://www.thebabasling.co.uk/ I am currently stalking a few on ebay but wanted to hear that they are good before I pounce :haha: xxx


----------



## ducky1502

oooooh yay kerrie :) wanna see piccies :happydance:


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> Ooh i got my bugaboo today delevered, i was so excited as wasnt expecting it until monday! I absolutely love it :ha
> 
> ppydance: ill take some pics later to put on! xx

Oooh how lovely Kerri! :thumbup:

I have 3 cellular blankets I think - they are downstairs and im too comfy and lazy to get off the sofa to check.

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

I bought a baba sling off Ebay ness :)
It was bnib and a real bargain!
I don't know how it will be with a baby in it but i like it :)


----------



## ducky1502

cellular blankets are buy 1 get 2nd half price in toys r us... still a lil pricey though. Small ones are good for the pram too, or just as a small extra layer. But remember blankets don't have to be cellular, you can get cotton and fleecey ones for a really good price in places like primark and asda. Asda shawls are about £3 I think.


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Lol I have yet to buy some, this is why I ask! I imagine you only use them while out and about or for an extra layer if it's a very cold night don't you? Was 3 plenty for you last time or did you feel you needed more? They seem awfully expensive for what they are, £13 each in mothercare! :shock: xxx
> 
> It was my mum who brought 3 for me when I was born, I'm presuming they were enough as I'd of kept them if she had moreClick to expand...
> 
> Whoops, sorry misunderstood your post! :haha:
> 
> OMG you have all got loads of blankets! Better get myself to Matalan or ASDA I think, thanks for the heads up on bargains!
> 
> *Also has anyone heard or used one of these? https://www.thebabasling.co.uk/ I am currently stalking a few on ebay but wanted to hear that they are good before I pounce  xxx*Click to expand...

I want one - I think Chloe got one of ebay for £20 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

MOAN coming up - you have been warned

I feel sick
And tired 
and I have bad heartburn 
and the bloody medicine makes me feel sicker 
and I have so much to do I cant actually think about it 
and I want to have some energy so I havent wasted the entire day just feeling sorry for myself just because im a bit off colour
and I cant find any nice animal/jungle nursery wallpaper on the internet - loads of stickers but no proper wallpaper. 
and all of this is REALLY trivial which makes me feel worse for being such a wimp

MOAN!!!!!! :(

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

:hugs: Mizze! xx


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze said:


> Pixxie - I thought the same. Watched a few episodes but had to turn it off in the end. The one with the paralysed Mum was fascinating though.
> 
> The one about the Mum in prison did make me think - is it better for the baby to be with its Mum incarcerated in a prison or with its Gran and able to go out and about and be with its older sister too??
> 
> Mizze xx


If she was in for years then baby would have been better with gran but she had less than 18 months to serve. Baby isent going to know any different and had everything it needed there so i think it was better for the baby to be with mum.

I got the impression of gran that she just wanted baby for herself and not because it was best for baby.




Pixxie said:


> Wow I washed all my baby clothes months ago :blush: now I can't wait until the nursery is done though so I can wash the cot bedding and put it on! Going to pick the carpet this week so hopefully nursery will be all finished within a fortnight :dance:
> 
> How many cellular blankets has everyone got? Do you think 2 will be enough? Xxx

Think you might need more than two. If its a realy cold night you might need both of them and if baby pukes you will need a spare while the others are getting washed.


----------



## xkirstyx

awwww big :hugs: mizze xxxx


----------



## Pixxie

Mizze said:


> MOAN coming up - you have been warned
> 
> I feel sick
> And tired
> and I have bad heartburn
> and the bloody medicine makes me feel sicker
> and I have so much to do I cant actually think about it
> and I want to have some energy so I havent wasted the entire day just feeling sorry for myself just because im a bit off colour
> and I cant find any nice animal/jungle nursery wallpaper on the internet - loads of stickers but no proper wallpaper.
> and all of this is REALLY trivial which makes me feel worse for being such a wimp
> 
> MOAN!!!!!! :(
> 
> Mizze xx

:hugs: Could you not use a jungle boarder and stickers instead? xxx


----------



## Nessicle

big hugs Mizze 

I feel shitty tonight too, feel sick, tired, achey, got really strong BH's which makes housework a right pain, got my sister coming over tonight for lasagne and chips and a film so will keep my mind off Ambrose will be nice for the company! 

I bought a changing table from Ikea for £25 today! I dint want to spend too much but needed somewhere mainly to put cotton wool, wipes etc and I can throw it away once its knackered and not feel bad for the sake of £25!


----------



## Nessicle

Ava has seriously been beating the heck outta me lately too, she's sooo strong now! she likes to slide her feet from my right rib, under my stomach and down the other side, I'm surprised she still has room in there to move lol 

I have a few fleecy blankets for the pram and when we're out in the car, I need to get some more celulars, waterproof mattress cover for the cot mattress and some extra sheets - trip to Asda methinks!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Evenin ladies, 

Im laptopless so can only come on usin my phone atm, I'm off to a Halloween party @ vickys soon but just noticed 5 babies are here!? Whos babys arrived?


----------



## xkirstyx

argh i have really bad period like pains so sore! having chinese 2night so that will make me feel better :)


----------



## WILSMUM

Pixxie said:


> Lol I have yet to buy some, this is why I ask! I imagine you only use them while out and about or for an extra layer if it's a very cold night don't you? Was 3 plenty for you last time or did you feel you needed more? They seem awfully expensive for what they are, £13 each in mothercare! :shock: xxx

I got a pack of sheets for my moses basket/crib which had 2 fitted, 2 flat sheets a cellular and a fleece blanket, I want to get another cellular so I have one to use and one spare. I'll probably only use the fleece in the pushchair when bubs needs a blanket but its not cold enough for the cosy toes and then in the moses basket it'll sleep with a sheet and cellular blanket over it, its bedroom I'll keep at the ideal temp they say (I've got a grobag egg thermometer) and once it moves into the cot I'll be using sleeping bags - thats what i did with DS.


Butterfly I was told at the hospital when I go in for my section that I have to be there at 7:15am and if all goes well i can be out the next afternoon if I want to so only one night! But I think usually they like u to stay in for 2 nights.


And Nikki Rachel has had her twins.


----------



## xkirstyx

nikki raquel1980 had her twins x


----------



## lozzy21

Any one using a birthing ball?

Whats the crack with them?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Thanks! Are the twins ok?

Lozzy I just sit on mine, I googles birth ball positions but I just sit with my back straight n feet on the floor!


----------



## lozzy21

Ta, im off to google it.

Andrews said he dosent like the idea of me sitting on it, thinks its going to pop but i got the one that takes the biggest weight


----------



## cho

I bounce on mine lozzy

Congrats to rachel, Hope your all doing well x


----------



## cho

xkirstyx said:


> argh i have really bad period like pains so sore! having chinese 2night so that will make me feel better :)

me too, thinking i may have overdone it today, im sooo crampy!


----------



## xkirstyx

lozzy i use my to move baby when she goes in my ribs i sit on it and move side side or lean over it but thats a killer on the boobs! its a god send when in labour i bounced like mad on it!


----------



## Pixxie

I just caught my OH looking at the pink sippy cup on our dining table with a mushy smile on his face :cloud9: He tries to pretend he's all cool about the baby but he's secretly really excited :haha: xxx


----------



## Pixxie

Do you reckon a ceiling suspended chair might do a similar job to a birthing ball? :shrug: xx


----------



## lozzy21

Pixxie said:


> Do you reckon a ceiling suspended chair might do a similar job to a birthing ball? :shrug: xx

I think there might be too much structure to it. Your supposed to be able to bounce on it, rock backwards and fowards and rotate your hips.


----------



## Pixxie

lozzy21 said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Do you reckon a ceiling suspended chair might do a similar job to a birthing ball? :shrug: xx
> 
> I think there might be too much structure to it. Your supposed to be able to bounce on it, rock backwards and fowards and rotate your hips.Click to expand...

I can't bounce on it but I can do the rocking and rotating easily xx


----------



## lozzy21

Im not sure pixxie, i think it all depends on the position of your back and hips.


----------



## ducky1502

I bounce on mine. Only had it a few days but its quite nice to sit on. Cant sit still though lol.


----------



## mummyclo

I love sitting on my ball! I find it so much comfier than anything else :)


----------



## ducky1502

Whenever im good with my eating i end up pigging out in the evening. I reckon il feel sick by bedtime lol...


----------



## lozzy21

Think i should of waited untill my brother went home tomorrow to blow up the exercise ball. He keeps eyeing it up lol.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pixxie said:


> Wow I washed all my baby clothes months ago :blush: now I can't wait until the nursery is done though so I can wash the cot bedding and put it on! Going to pick the carpet this week so hopefully nursery will be all finished within a fortnight :dance:
> 
> How many cellular blankets has everyone got? Do you think 2 will be enough? Xxx

 I was thinking about 4 :shrug:



Kerrieann said:


> I got mine in asda, moses/pram size and they are 2 for £7! but thats mix and match with the sheets too so i got a blue cellular blanket and some flanellete sheets for the moses for £7.00, bargain and the quality is the same as mothercare! I really wouldnt spend out on moses bedding as they arnt in it long, jake was in his for 3 months!

 Thanks for that Kerrie I'll have to look at Asda. :thumbup:



Mizze said:


> MOAN coming up - you have been warned
> 
> I feel sick
> And tired
> and I have bad heartburn
> and the bloody medicine makes me feel sicker
> and I have so much to do I cant actually think about it
> and I want to have some energy so I havent wasted the entire day just feeling sorry for myself just because im a bit off colour
> and I cant find any nice animal/jungle nursery wallpaper on the internet - loads of stickers but no proper wallpaper.
> and all of this is REALLY trivial which makes me feel worse for being such a wimp
> 
> MOAN!!!!!! :(
> 
> Mizze xx

 Aww Mizze. You've only just finished work - so take some time to rest yourself for a while. :hugs:



xkirstyx said:


> argh i have really bad period like pains so sore! having chinese 2night so that will make me feel better :)

 ohhh I was only just saying to DH that I feel like I've got period pains :shrug: Maybe I've overdone it today :dohh:


----------



## cho

Thought i would update a pic as i forgot yesterday excuse the weird faces lol


----------



## KellyC75

raquel1980 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Max(4lb10) and Hannah(3lb9) arrived by c section on Thursday at 10.40 and 10.42 - I was 34+3. They are both in incubators so haven't held them and are both needing plenty of support despite coming out crying. I am recovering ok, the c section wasn't as bad as I had thought it would be, was out of bed first day to go and see babies and they say I might be able to go home today which I'm really surprised about!
> 
> They've said that Hannah is a very very sick baby and are running tests to try and find out what's going on. Max seems to be doing a bit better. They are both very very gorgeous though, although I am biased of course.
> 
> Anyway, just thought I would let you guys know. Haven't read back but hope you are all doing well, will be looking out for more arrivals although hopefully for you all it'll be much closer to December!
> 
> Rachel


Many Congratulations Rachel ~ I hope that Hannah gets stronger each day :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Think i should of waited untill my brother went home tomorrow to blow up the exercise ball. He keeps eyeing it up lol.

:rofl: Im planning on buying mine next week - will go for the 65cm one I think -Had one before (as an exercise ball) but it was too small and I ended up giving it away because I couldnt use it properly. 



c.holdway said:


> Thought i would update a pic as i forgot yesterday excuse the weird faces lol

Great bump Charlotte - its looking amazing now isnt it. 

Took my 32 wk pic today but DH has lost the pc lead for the camera! :growlmad: He has promised to find it for me tomorrow. He uses the phone for work a lot and I dont really want to leave piccies of my naked bump on there too! 

Thanks for all the hugs. I alternate between feeling okayish to feeling bloody awful. DH is cooking - food is weird it makes me feel better then about an hour later I feel pants :shrug: 

So hope I feel better tomorrow - enough whinging I think from me today. :blush:

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got a 65cm one and im fairly tall and its fine


----------



## Pixxie

c.holdway said:


> Thought i would update a pic as i forgot yesterday excuse the weird faces lol

Fab bump! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Charlotte u look hot!! What a great bump u have.


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Iv got a 65cm one and im fairly tall and its fine

Yes ive just been looking on your thread about the balls. I like the look of the Davina one from Argos for a tenner, its reviews look really good. 

Mizze


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> Thought i would update a pic as i forgot yesterday excuse the weird faces lol
> 
> Fab bump! :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

I'm so sorry charlotte but I read pixxies post as fat bump :doh:


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations Rachel on Max and Hannahs safe arrival, hope hannah gains strength really quickly. :hugs:

Mizze its ok to rest for a few days withput feeling bad. Youve been working hard.

Yay to sammi for finishing work too.

charlotte nice bump


----------



## Mincholada

congrats rachel on your twins!!!!!! all my thoughts are there with you and the two little ones and i hope they'll both grow strong enough quickly to come home with you.

just sneaked in yesterday to see if more babies were born and when i check today it's two more than yesterday and i'm thinking "wooooh, you ladies gotta slow down..." but twins make the number rise quicker of course, so i can breathe a little again...:blush:

can't believe it's only 6 more weeks for me!!! waaaah!!!

happy maternity leave to everyone! i would have started mine as well now IF i would still live in germany... instead, they made me work 17 (!!!!!!!!) hours on thursday at 33 +5 preggers. i was scheduled an 11 hour shift when i worked last on monday and re-checked the schedule. i was then off tuesday and wednesday and as if coming in thursday morning at 7 AM wasn't hard enough already, as i haven't worked that early since i came to the states 20 months ago, i find myself in front of the clock-in machine and wonder why i have two times to chose from. next thing i walk to the "party board" and see my name listed as waitstaff for TWO parties instead of one. so i go to check the schedule and almost fell over... on tuesday they changed the schedule and put me on a party from 7 AM to 6 PM and another one from 6 PM to 11 PM.... but guess what!? nobody called me and let me know!

i walked up to the general manager and said "sir, my schedule was changed on tuesday, i last worked monday and i wasn't informed about it. i am 8 months pregnant and there is no way i can work 16 hours straight..."

his answer "well, can you call someone to cover that shift!???" :dohh::dohh::dohh:

of course pretty every one else of my co-workers was already scheduled or at university taking classes or whatever so of course nobody was able to cover that shift... so i ended up having to work it! left the building at 12 AM after 17 hours on my feet running around waiting on people and resetting party rooms which means dragging heavy tables and chairs... was having so many contractions throughout, it wasn't funny, but somehow i did manage to make it out alive. baby girl didn't get sleep all day that day. she was very active in the morning during the first party and then the second party was a halloween party for zumba fitness's corporate office with loud music and dj and karaoke... most of that soooo horrible singing, baby really complained hitting me from the inside.

oh well, "only" 6 more weeks of that and if they schedule me once more like that and "make" me work it, i'll walk out i think. just because i don't look too pregnant, doesn't mean i'm not! :cry:

talking about work, back again now :)

happy halloween weekend to you guys! hope you'll do some fun stuff!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Iv got a 65cm exercise ball. Was 6.99 from sports direct including the pump n its doing the job well so far :)


----------



## calliebaby

Nice bump Charlotte!!!:happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Iv got a 65cm one and im fairly tall and its fine
> 
> Yes ive just been looking on your thread about the balls. I like the look of the Davina one from Argos for a tenner, its reviews look really good.
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...

Thats the one iv got, had to get that one to take my weight.


----------



## ducky1502

I've just had one of those 'OMG' moments....

Like OMG I'm going to have a baby, not only that but this thing that's growing inside me has to come out!!!! I then have to look after it and protect it for at least the next 18yrs. Holy crap! Me and OH are actually going to be someones mummy and daddy :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## lozzy21

OH just pointed out some nasty streach marks under my belly, there not red but are bumpy, like a varicose vein.

Normal ones i can handle but these look realy ugly :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

So after finishing work yesterday I was hoping the days of silly alarm time was gone, but no dh got a call yesterday saying he had to be in work for 6.45 so needed to be up at 5.45 :-( now I'm wide awake as this is like a normal working day for me


----------



## spencerbear

I hate it when that happens :nope:

Ive been up since 3.19am today, with a nasty achey back and hips, i just want some sleep but becca hates me sleeping when she is awake, so got no chance now :sleep::sleep:


----------



## Mizze

Morning all.

Minch - thats not funny at all - your boss should be shot! Its one thing expecting you to work its quite another expecting you to do that. I hope he develops something nasty and his balls drop off.

Feel better today - I think. Though ive been awake for hours and its only 7.30! Ah well, another easy day for me I think. And tomorrow im at my Mum's for much of the day being girly. My Mum wants a complete wardrobe sort out - my role will be to lie on the bed and advise what to keep and what to give away. My Mum like me has a habit of hanging onto stuff WAY too long so it will be interesting to see what's still in the cupboard. One other thing I must do is book into the aquanatal class for Tuesday. 

Anyway - happy all hallows eve! 

I must remember to get a few treats in as I know there will be at least two trick or treaters at out kitchen door tonight. Cant wait to see neice (4) and nephew (8) them dressed up in their finery. They have been making loads of decorations at their house since Friday - so cute

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Morning all - doesn't sound like any of u have enjoyed yr extra hours kip then!?!?

I've just had bacon, mushrooms, scrambled egg, beans and toast for brekkie - can't move now! And DH is off to a farm to pick up some Moo Poo to go at the bottom of the fruit tree holes!!!

I really need to put the sheets on monsters bed and dust and hoover his room before his Dad drops him back at lunchtime! So I'm off to do that now - the sooner its done the sooner I can relax for the rest of the day!!!


----------



## Mizze

Yumm I like the sound of your brekkie - also loving "moo poo" :rofl: 

I had a coffee and a cake bar - ahem. :blush: my own fault then if the acid kicks in early today. 

DH is still in bed - he gets so few lie ins bless im.

Mizze


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> Thought i would update a pic as i forgot yesterday excuse the weird faces lol

wonderful bump Charlotte!! You look fab!:flower:



sammiwry said:


> So after finishing work yesterday I was hoping the days of silly alarm time was gone, but no dh got a call yesterday saying he had to be in work for 6.45 so needed to be up at 5.45 :-( now I'm wide awake as this is like a normal working day for me

Oh hun I'm awake for about 4am most days and up at 5.30 every day even weekends so sympathise with ya! At least on mat leave we can nap when we feel tired - atm thats why work is killing me because I only get about 3-4 hours sleep a night and then working a full day is such hard work. Only just over a week to go though :happydance:



Mizze said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Minch - thats not funny at all - your boss should be shot! Its one thing expecting you to work its quite another expecting you to do that. I hope he develops something nasty and his balls drop off.
> 
> Feel better today - I think. Though ive been awake for hours and its only 7.30! Ah well, another easy day for me I think. And tomorrow im at my Mum's for much of the day being girly. My Mum wants a complete wardrobe sort out - my role will be to lie on the bed and advise what to keep and what to give away. My Mum like me has a habit of hanging onto stuff WAY too long so it will be interesting to see what's still in the cupboard. One other thing I must do is book into the aquanatal class for Tuesday.
> 
> Anyway - happy all hallows eve!
> 
> I must remember to get a few treats in as I know there will be at least two trick or treaters at out kitchen door tonight. Cant wait to see neice (4) and nephew (8) them dressed up in their finery. They have been making loads of decorations at their house since Friday - so cute
> 
> Mizze xx

glad youre feeling better Mizze! Nothing worse than feeling ill whilst pregnant :hugs: 

I'm a hoarder too lol had to have a massive clearance the other week and got rid of loads of stuff mainly cos I have to share a room with Ava for my clothes as we have a really tiny house lol


----------



## lozzy21

"Carter what would you like for breakfast"

"Noodles"


----------



## Nessicle

I'm so tired today, feeling really drained and back to work tomorrow but only 8 days left in the office :happydance:

had my sister and her fiance round for dinner and X FActor last night which was nice to take my mind of lil Ambrose. We got a few photo frames from Ikea yesterday and going to get a nice piccie of him printed and have it on the wall in Ava's room :) 

Still really weird without him and having the odd upset moment but I know it'll get easier. Seems silly cos he was just a cat but he really was my baby I'd had him since he was 7 week old :cry: xx

Here is my 33 week bump anyway - I think shes dropped down a little as it seems to be a little lower?? Ignore the grungy joggers lol 

Also attached a piccie of my £25 Ikea changing table :) I love it! Just need some boxes for underneath it to store the nappies in etc! 

It killed me walking round Ikea though my back was agony when we got home! Then had to clean the bathroom, kitchen and dust the room and wash up etc was shattered! My hands and feet feel so tight and sore with swelling :cry: I can barely bend my fingers! Also got what looks like a bit of eczema on my left boob under my nipple its soooo itchy! Just put some sudocrem on it but it's still itching grr!!


----------



## wishingforbub

morning all...hope you're having a good weekend.
DH is at work...we bought our MaxiCosi car seat and base yesterday... they had 25% off!!! :)we are gonna wait a bit to buy our pram.we've chosen the MyChoice(my3) from mothercare...
it is starting to feel very real now!! :)


----------



## wishingforbub

Great bump Ness ! :).. I also had a sore back yesterday after only 2 hours of walking round the mall ! :(


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> "Carter what would you like for breakfast"
> 
> "Noodles"

Excellent - did he get them?? :)



Nessicle said:


> I'm so tired today, feeling really drained and back to work tomorrow but only 8 days left in the office :happydance:
> 
> had my sister and her fiance round for dinner and X FActor last night which was nice to take my mind of lil Ambrose. *We got a few photo frames from Ikea yesterday and going to get a nice piccie of him printed and have it on the wall in Ava's room  *
> 
> Still really weird without him and having the odd upset moment but I know it'll get easier. Seems silly cos he was just a cat but he really was my baby I'd had him since he was 7 week old :cry: xx
> 
> Here is my 33 week bump anyway - I think shes dropped down a little as it seems to be a little lower?? Ignore the grungy joggers lol
> 
> Also attached a piccie of my £25 Ikea changing table :) I love it! Just need some boxes for underneath it to store the nappies in etc!
> 
> *It killed me walking round Ikea though my back was agony when we got home! Then had to clean the bathroom, kitchen and dust the room and wash up etc was shattered! My hands and feet feel so tight and sore with swelling  I can barely bend my fingers! Also got what looks like a bit of eczema on my left boob under my nipple its soooo itchy! Just put some sudocrem on it but it's still itching grr!!*

Thats a lovely idea. My sister has a picture she drew and painted of our budgie Ozzie who died when she was about 13 - he was mainly her bird and would wander out of his cage and just perch on her shoulder for hours. She still has the picture in her dining room and both her children know all about Ozzie. 

NESS! What were you thinking doing all that cleaning! Put your feet up and TAKE IT EASY!!!! :growlmad::growlmad: Thats an order Miss! 

Lovely bump though - cannot wait for DH to find the camera lead so I can finally upload my bump pic. 



wishingforbub said:


> morning all...hope you're having a good weekend.
> DH is at work...we bought our MaxiCosi car seat and base yesterday... they had 25% off!!! :)we are gonna wait a bit to buy our pram.we've chosen the MyChoice(my3) from mothercare...
> it is starting to feel very real now!! :)

Oooh lovely. Thats a nice pram we looked at that. Im starting to get the heebie jeebies about buying my pram now -I want it here. Hopefully I can order it this week. 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

No he dident lol.

Were about to go pick what he can have.


----------



## Kerrieann

c.holdway said:


> Thought i would update a pic as i forgot yesterday excuse the weird faces lol

Gorgeous bump charlotte :thumbup: You still look so slim you lucky moo :flower:



spencerbear said:


> I hate it when that happens :nope:
> 
> Ive been up since 3.19am today, with a nasty achey back and hips, i just want some sleep but becca hates me sleeping when she is awake, so got no chance now :sleep::sleep:

Oh no hun, hope you start to feel better :hugs: Jakes the same, he wont let me nap or even sit down for long :cry:



Nessicle said:


> I'm so tired today, feeling really drained and back to work tomorrow but only 8 days left in the office :happydance:
> 
> had my sister and her fiance round for dinner and X FActor last night which was nice to take my mind of lil Ambrose. We got a few photo frames from Ikea yesterday and going to get a nice piccie of him printed and have it on the wall in Ava's room :)
> 
> Still really weird without him and having the odd upset moment but I know it'll get easier. Seems silly cos he was just a cat but he really was my baby I'd had him since he was 7 week old :cry: xx
> 
> Here is my 33 week bump anyway - I think shes dropped down a little as it seems to be a little lower?? Ignore the grungy joggers lol
> 
> Also attached a piccie of my £25 Ikea changing table :) I love it! Just need some boxes for underneath it to store the nappies in etc!
> 
> It killed me walking round Ikea though my back was agony when we got home! Then had to clean the bathroom, kitchen and dust the room and wash up etc was shattered! My hands and feet feel so tight and sore with swelling :cry: I can barely bend my fingers! Also got what looks like a bit of eczema on my left boob under my nipple its soooo itchy! Just put some sudocrem on it but it's still itching grr!!

Lovely idea hun :hugs: Ur bump has defo dropped :happydance: Always a good sign :thumbup: Love the changing table, i thik you can get nice wicker baskets with cream linen lining from asda which would look nice :thumbup:

Morning ladies, feel like rubbish as was awake for 3 hours in the night and couldnt get back to sllep untill 6.30 and then Jake woke at 7 anyway :cry: And like spencer he wont let me nap later to make up for it! Oh well. Will put piccies on later of my new pushchair xx


----------



## Mincholada

and when you think, things can't get any worse....

life surprises you and IT DOES GET WORSE!!!!!! :cry::cry::cry:

as if about to become a single mummy, 34 weeks pregnant and trying to make it all on my own down here in soflo isn't enough.... noooo, a co-worker has to steal my server book today... of course on a day where up to that point only 2 of the 10 tables i have had, had paid with credit card. everybody else paid cash and so that money, plus my bank, plus my tips, were in the book.

i was at a micros station to put an order in, when i got distracted. that's what you get for not just minding your own business, but wanting to help other people out. right next to the micros station a new server was about to run a dessert but he didn't have the candle (fondue) and forks with it, so i stepped over to show him what all he needed. after these two minutes, i had forgotten about my book still being in front of the computer next to the dessert station (baby brain, i never never ever leave that anywhere), so i walked away. another two minutes later, i realized it, walked back, book gone!
 
thief's profit: $400.00 of which $293.57 belonged to the restaurant and i now owe this money and have to repay it over time. some lovely co-workers collected a little bit for me, so i at least got my bank and tips back.

management apparently was able to find out who the thief is. i know another server was being suspicious and his stories didn't add up and fingers were quickly pointed towards him. if it turns out to be him, he better not come across me anytime soon. he lives in the same apartment community as me and i drove him home several times and he knows my story of being single and having to pay all medical bills and stuff on my own...

you guys can't imagine how upsetting that was. i cried in front of everybody for like 45 minutes. can't believe how much stress my baby has been put through. i hope she won't come out whack.

unfortunately, no matter what happens, if thief is found or not or whatever, i will not get the money back that i now owe my employer. it is a freaking crazy world we live in!!!!!!! who steals from a pregnant girl? my name was on my employee card and credit card slips which were in the book, so it's not like that person couldn't read who they're stealing from... soooo sad :cry::cry::cry::cry:

sorry for the book, but i needed to get this out once more before trying to go to bed.


----------



## sammiwry

spencerbear said:


> I hate it when that happens :nope:
> 
> Ive been up since 3.19am today, with a nasty achey back and hips, i just want some sleep but becca hates me sleeping when she is awake, so got no chance now :sleep::sleep:

Luckily its only the 2nd time he's had a stupid start at the weekend since we've been together so I shouldn't complain!



WILSMUM said:


> Morning all - doesn't sound like any of u have enjoyed yr extra hours kip then!?!?
> 
> I've just had bacon, mushrooms, scrambled egg, beans and toast for brekkie - can't move now! And DH is off to a farm to pick up some Moo Poo to go at the bottom of the fruit tree holes!!!
> 
> I really need to put the sheets on monsters bed and dust and hoover his room before his Dad drops him back at lunchtime! So I'm off to do that now - the sooner its done the sooner I can relax for the rest of the day!!!

I enjoyed what was my extra hour but would of been nicer to only be rolling out of bed now and not at silly o clock.



Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> So after finishing work yesterday I was hoping the days of silly alarm time was gone, but no dh got a call yesterday saying he had to be in work for 6.45 so needed to be up at 5.45 :-( now I'm wide awake as this is like a normal working day for me
> 
> Oh hun I'm awake for about 4am most days and up at 5.30 every day even weekends so sympathise with ya! At least on mat leave we can nap when we feel tired - atm thats why work is killing me because I only get about 3-4 hours sleep a night and then working a full day is such hard work. Only just over a week to go though :happydance:Click to expand...

Ooo normally I'm just up at 4.30 Mon to Fri for work except yesterday as I worked rather than go in tomorrow for the day. So I think thats part of the problem with my bad mood.



Mizze said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Minch - thats not funny at all - your boss should be shot! Its one thing expecting you to work its quite another expecting you to do that. I hope he develops something nasty and his balls drop off.
> 
> Feel better today - I think. Though ive been awake for hours and its only 7.30! Ah well, another easy day for me I think. And tomorrow im at my Mum's for much of the day being girly. My Mum wants a complete wardrobe sort out - my role will be to lie on the bed and advise what to keep and what to give away. My Mum like me has a habit of hanging onto stuff WAY too long so it will be interesting to see what's still in the cupboard. One other thing I must do is book into the aquanatal class for Tuesday.
> 
> Anyway - happy all hallows eve!
> 
> I must remember to get a few treats in as I know there will be at least two trick or treaters at out kitchen door tonight. Cant wait to see neice (4) and nephew (8) them dressed up in their finery. They have been making loads of decorations at their house since Friday - so cute
> 
> Mizze xx

glad youre feeling better Mizze! Nothing worse than feeling ill whilst pregnant :hugs: 

I'm a hoarder too lol had to have a massive clearance the other week and got rid of loads of stuff mainly cos I have to share a room with Ava for my clothes as we have a really tiny house lol[/QUOTE]

Ooo sounds like a nice easy day to me Mizze enjoy!!



lozzy21 said:


> No he dident lol.
> 
> Were about to go pick what he can have.


Mean!



On a plus note (I may have already said Thursday but I cant remeber!) but I FINALLY got my form back for my HIP grant. The reason they couldn't process it?! Because I'd written 14/09 and forgotten to add /2010!! :dohh: 4 weeks its taken them to send me it back. BUT it dated properly Thursday night and went straight back in the post Friday morning!!


----------



## sammiwry

Mincholada said:


> and when you think, things can't get any worse....
> 
> life surprises you and IT DOES GET WORSE!!!!!! :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> as if about to become a single mummy, 34 weeks pregnant and trying to make it all on my own down here in soflo isn't enough.... noooo, a co-worker has to steal my server book today... of course on a day where up to that point only 2 of the 10 tables i have had, had paid with credit card. everybody else paid cash and so that money, plus my bank, plus my tips, were in the book.
> 
> i was at a micros station to put an order in, when i got distracted. that's what you get for not just minding your own business, but wanting to help other people out. right next to the micros station a new server was about to run a dessert but he didn't have the candle (fondue) and forks with it, so i stepped over to show him what all he needed. after these two minutes, i had forgotten about my book still being in front of the computer next to the dessert station (baby brain, i never never ever leave that anywhere), so i walked away. another two minutes later, i realized it, walked back, book gone!
> 
> thief's profit: $400.00 of which $293.57 belonged to the restaurant and i now owe this money and have to repay it over time. some lovely co-workers collected a little bit for me, so i at least got my bank and tips back.
> 
> management apparently was able to find out who the thief is. i know another server was being suspicious and his stories didn't add up and fingers were quickly pointed towards him. if it turns out to be him, he better not come across me anytime soon. he lives in the same apartment community as me and i drove him home several times and he knows my story of being single and having to pay all medical bills and stuff on my own...
> 
> you guys can't imagine how upsetting that was. i cried in front of everybody for like 45 minutes. can't believe how much stress my baby has been put through. i hope she won't come out whack.
> 
> unfortunately, no matter what happens, if thief is found or not or whatever, i will not get the money back that i now owe my employer. it is a freaking crazy world we live in!!!!!!! who steals from a pregnant girl? my name was on my employee card and credit card slips which were in the book, so it's not like that person couldn't read who they're stealing from... soooo sad :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> sorry for the book, but i needed to get this out once more before trying to go to bed.

What a [email protected]$%£&$d :( Hope who ever did it gets reprimanded for it


----------



## lozzy21

Lol hes not having chicken noodles for his breakfast. He picked special k instead.

My mams not going to be impressed, he gets up at the crack of dawn for her but he stayes in bed untill i tell him to get up here.


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> Lovely idea hun :hugs: Ur bump has defo dropped :happydance: Always a good sign :thumbup: Love the changing table, i thik you can get nice wicker baskets with cream linen lining from asda which would look nice :thumbup:
> 
> Morning ladies, feel like rubbish as was awake for 3 hours in the night and couldnt get back to sllep untill 6.30 and then Jake woke at 7 anyway :cry: And like spencer he wont let me nap later to make up for it! Oh well. Will put piccies on later of my new pushchair xx

thank you chick :flower: yeah thought it would be nice to have a couple of Ambrose and then one of Ava in the middle when she gets here - its one of those 3 photo frames. I'm defo on the lookout for some wicker baskets so thanks for the tip will have to go today :thumbup:

:happydance: that bump has dropped hoping I get some breathing space back soon then ha ha, going to get that Davina exercise ball Mizze was talking about from Argos today too! 

Sorry you had a rubbish nights sleep :hugs: I hope you can at least get some rest and watch a DVD and chill out with Jake and DH! Ooh cant wait to see the pushchair!!xx



Mizze said:


> Thats a lovely idea. My sister has a picture she drew and painted of our budgie Ozzie who died when she was about 13 - he was mainly her bird and would wander out of his cage and just perch on her shoulder for hours. She still has the picture in her dining room and both her children know all about Ozzie.
> 
> NESS! What were you thinking doing all that cleaning! Put your feet up and TAKE IT EASY!!!! :growlmad::growlmad: Thats an order Miss!
> 
> Lovely bump though - cannot wait for DH to find the camera lead so I can finally upload my bump pic.

:haha: I know I really over did it yesterday! - plan a quieter day today! 

aww bless your sisters painting of Ozzie! its so sad losing a pet who becomes like family I cant even contemplate what it must be like to loose a child :cry:

look forward to seeing the bumpy piccie!xx


----------



## mummyclo

OMG I hate braxton hicks :(
I had them all night i think, i thought i was contracting :haha:
I was shitting myself! They hurt a bit too :(
It was weird because i havent really had any before and to have a whole night of them!
Your bump has dropped Ness :thumbup:
xx


----------



## sammiwry

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh what is the point of having a joint account when you can't ring up the bank and tell them that one of you is in a different country and will be using there card there?!


----------



## Kerrieann

Heres my new bugaboo bee :happydance: its so cute and tiny, we love it!!!!
And im so glad we went for the blue instead of a diff colour, it looks diff in the pic but its a real electric vivid blue :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Girls....:flower:

Lovely bump Charlotte...:kiss:

Hope you all have a Happy Halloween :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Love your pushchair Kerrie....The colour is awesome :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

Love the colour of your bee kerrie!! Makes me want
to get mine out when I go to my mums later!


----------



## mummyclo

Wow Kerrie your pushcair is gorgeous!! Jealous much! :haha:


----------



## wishingforbub

Lovely pushchair Kerrie!!!
I am so excited now... because we live in a hotel apartment we are not getting a crib/cot til we move out which will only be next year sometime, but the hotel offers cots. So I have just called them up and they are going to bring one up for us so I can put our cute mama's and papa's bedding in it :) !!!! P.s this was DH's idea to gt it sent up already! he says "we should be ready" hehe :) so cute!


----------



## xkirstyx

morning! i woke up with the worst back pain ever this morning then went for a shower and was having really bad cramps i couldnt even move :( pain not as bad now after paracetamol so gonna head into town and buy the rest of my baby stuff so i can pack hospital bag 2day :) im really worried baby is gonna come early after having contractions the other day and now this!


----------



## mrsbling

raquel1980 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Max(4lb10) and Hannah(3lb9) arrived by c section on Thursday at 10.40 and 10.42 - I was 34+3. They are both in incubators so haven't held them and are both needing plenty of support despite coming out crying. I am recovering ok, the c section wasn't as bad as I had thought it would be, was out of bed first day to go and see babies and they say I might be able to go home today which I'm really surprised about!
> 
> They've said that Hannah is a very very sick baby and are running tests to try and find out what's going on. Max seems to be doing a bit better. They are both very very gorgeous though, although I am biased of course.
> 
> Anyway, just thought I would let you guys know. Haven't read back but hope you are all doing well, will be looking out for more arrivals although hopefully for you all it'll be much closer to December!
> 
> Rachel

COngratualtions hun. I hope Hannah and Max will be home with you soon x



ducky1502 said:


> Doing my first loads of baby washing today :) just hung 1 out to dry, second is in the washer! Wow! I've never been so happy to do washing :rofl:

I am loving the smell of Fairy washing liquid and fabric conditioner :thumbup: I did all of mine weeks ago, but people keep buying me things, so got to do some more soon :) 



sammiwry said:


> Bless you ducky!! I came home from work to find dh had hoovered, washed up, tidied up and was about to start sweeping then mopping the kitchen floor bless him!

Wow Sammi, can you sedn him round here for a shat with my DH - may be he can give him some lessons :haha:



- Butterfly - said:


> I had a deep innie too and I can now see the bottom of mine!! It's getting to be nearly flush!! x

I had a real deep innie, and its getting very close now, but am still hoping it doesnt turn to an outie.



Pixxie said:


> Lol I have yet to buy some, this is why I ask! I imagine you only use them while out and about or for an extra layer if it's a very cold night don't you? Was 3 plenty for you last time or did you feel you needed more? They seem awfully expensive for what they are, £13 each in mothercare! :shock: xxx

I havent bought any cellular blankets at all - do I need some? I am planning on using a swaddle pod for her to sleep in until she is big enough to go in her sleeping bags. I bought lots of fleece blankets and a car seat cosy thing for when out and about, then I also have about 6 pramsuits (got a bit carried away lol).



spencerbear said:


> I hate it when that happens :nope:
> 
> Ive been up since 3.19am today, with a nasty achey back and hips, i just want some sleep but becca hates me sleeping when she is awake, so got no chance now :sleep::sleep:

Hope you are feeling better - i think theres nothing worse that the achey hips and back!!!! I was up every hour too, then ended up getting up at 4am - luckily I am going to the Physio at the hospital on Tuesday for a class on how to alleviate some of these pains :) 



Mincholada said:


> and when you think, things can't get any worse....
> 
> life surprises you and IT DOES GET WORSE!!!!!! :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> as if about to become a single mummy, 34 weeks pregnant and trying to make it all on my own down here in soflo isn't enough.... noooo, a co-worker has to steal my server book today... of course on a day where up to that point only 2 of the 10 tables i have had, had paid with credit card. everybody else paid cash and so that money, plus my bank, plus my tips, were in the book.
> 
> i was at a micros station to put an order in, when i got distracted. that's what you get for not just minding your own business, but wanting to help other people out. right next to the micros station a new server was about to run a dessert but he didn't have the candle (fondue) and forks with it, so i stepped over to show him what all he needed. after these two minutes, i had forgotten about my book still being in front of the computer next to the dessert station (baby brain, i never never ever leave that anywhere), so i walked away. another two minutes later, i realized it, walked back, book gone!
> 
> thief's profit: $400.00 of which $293.57 belonged to the restaurant and i now owe this money and have to repay it over time. some lovely co-workers collected a little bit for me, so i at least got my bank and tips back.
> 
> management apparently was able to find out who the thief is. i know another server was being suspicious and his stories didn't add up and fingers were quickly pointed towards him. if it turns out to be him, he better not come across me anytime soon. he lives in the same apartment community as me and i drove him home several times and he knows my story of being single and having to pay all medical bills and stuff on my own...
> 
> you guys can't imagine how upsetting that was. i cried in front of everybody for like 45 minutes. can't believe how much stress my baby has been put through. i hope she won't come out whack.
> 
> unfortunately, no matter what happens, if thief is found or not or whatever, i will not get the money back that i now owe my employer. it is a freaking crazy world we live in!!!!!!! who steals from a pregnant girl? my name was on my employee card and credit card slips which were in the book, so it's not like that person couldn't read who they're stealing from... soooo sad :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> sorry for the book, but i needed to get this out once more before trying to go to bed.

Thats disgraceful - I hope the find the culprit, and they get whats coming to them!!!



Kerrieann said:


> Heres my new bugaboo bee :happydance: its so cute and tiny, we love it!!!!
> And im so glad we went for the blue instead of a diff colour, it looks diff in the pic but its a real electric vivid blue :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 131363

Wow, thats lovely Kerrieann :)


----------



## mrsbling

Went to Toys r Us yesterday to try and get a bouncer, but the one I wanted didnt look as nice as it did on the internet!!! So I bought the Ziggy Zebra one instead..... and a pink Car seat cosy - they havent got any photos of the pink one, so I attached the bear one just so you get the idea :)

I still havent got the cot matress, but the furniture isnt being fitted until Wednesday(and she wont be in her cot for a while anyway) - but I may go and get a swing too.



- although mine is in Pink :)


----------



## sammiwry

Mrsbling I would if he was around he's been called away with work so not sure when he's back. Was a lovely surprise to come home to, now I've just got to keep it to his standards lol


----------



## sammiwry

This is what Rox thinks of x factor:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/b8d75e7f.jpg


----------



## Pixxie

:growlmad: OH needs to get out of bed so we can go baby shopping! He's such a lazy bugger...


----------



## mrsbling

sammiwry said:


> Mrsbling I would if he was around he's been called away with work so not sure when he's back. Was a lovely surprise to come home to, now I've just got to keep it to his standards lol

Lol - I am sure you will do a great job :) 
DH has gone off to watch the footie now, so will have a few hours chilling on the sofa - then start m nesting cleaning tomorrow whilst he is at work :) x


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Sammi!
My posts dont seem to be posting :(


----------



## Kerrieann

Mrsbling ive got the swing that matches that bouncer, its gorgeous!! We was going to get the bouncer aswell but thought that would be spending too much lol so splashed on the swing and got a cheaper bouncer from there! Cant wait to get it all out tho, wondering wether to wait untill baby is here tho lol

Kirsty ive been the same hun, i think its because this is our second, you feel alot of the pains and practice contractions more, although i get the feeling he will be early i doubt it lol xx


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrie all our baby stuff we have is out in maddens room and will be moved to where it's going to be used closer to edd to avoid Rox sticking her nose in too much.

Chloe, she does make me laugh! She was a right loon out in the garden came in to get a drink saw x factor was on and curled up asleep on me on the sofa lol.

Had a text from dh they are in Belfast at the min and apparantly it's cold lol


----------



## mummyclo

I keep having dreams about labor :(
Last night i dreamt, i was in the bath and there was a midwife there, handing me a baby!
I was like why can't i remember giving birth to this baby? She said sometimes people don't remember their labors! I was going mental saying i would remember! Is this really my baby :cry:
Horrid :(


----------



## sammiwry

Haha Chloe reminds me of the dream I had the night before I got married!


----------



## lozzy21

We are going to the park for an hour before OH goes to watch the footy.

Thank god hes going to the pub to watch it in 3d.


----------



## louise1302

mornng ladies i feel crap today :/ having sharp cervix pains and mild period pain and i cant figure out f its anything to weorry about. baby is active enouh so im thinking it might be becquse i was a bit off colour yesterday with a dodgy stomach 

just chilling out and trying to rest some today

does anyone feel though that they woint get to 40 weeks. i dont think hes going to come early as in prem maybe a couple of weeks- although could be wishful thinking lol


----------



## cho

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZV9wMazwLPc

managed to get a video of bubs with hiccups :) if you wanna see
Thanks for comments on bump, oh and kerri, im not slim, my arms look sooo butch!


----------



## louise1302

awww how cute


----------



## cho

ness great bump, your always sooo neat!
kerri i bloody love that buggy lol, the colour is lush! 
Sorry if i have forgot others
Oh mummyclo, i keep having dreams of the baby being born and dying its horrible!


----------



## mummyclo

Cute Video Charlotte :thumbup: I agree with kerrie you do look slim! Lucky.
Awww Yea i had one about him dying too :(
woke up and was crying because oh had said it was all my fault :cry:
I was upset with him for ages :haha:


----------



## wishingforbub

great video charlotte!!! my LO's hiccups have gotten quite strong too ! ;)


----------



## mummyclo

What was your dream sammi?
Why am i so obsessed with cleaning! :haha:
Its so unlike me, but i suppose its productive so i shant complain! I also keep having to stop myself cleaning my teeth every time i eat, i love the clean taste! 4 times a day is my limit now :blush:


----------



## cho

I have not stopped the last few days tomorrow i am def relaxing, Bradley has been with his aunty for 2 nights so me and dh have been trying to get loads done, i have just decided i want everywhere painted before bubs gets here so we now have to get someone in lol but my walls look grubby even after scrubbing them this morning!


----------



## mummyclo

I can't paint because i rent :(
I hate it, i try not to moan to OH because he gets really shitty about it :cry:
The other day when i said how nice it would be to have a house and garden he got upset and said " I HATE the fact that i am 36 and have to start all over again!"
But it is his fault for giving his ex most of the money from the house and then getting in debt :(


----------



## Pixxie

Why cant you paint just because you rent the house? I thought interior decoration is up to the person living there? We've only ever rented and we have been allowed to decorate each time :shrug: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

Pixxie said:


> Why cant you paint just because you rent the house? I thought interior decoration is up to the person living there? We've only ever rented and we have been allowed to decorate each time :shrug: xxx

You are lucky! We aren't even allowed to put a pin in the wall for our clock! :cry:


----------



## mrsbling

I have jsut had some lovely Heinz Chicken noodle soup with crusty bread and butter :)

I had a rubbish nights sleep and feel really drained - so soup always makes me feel better..... and as DH has gone to watch the footie I will now start on the wine gums and Minstrels too ;) x


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Why cant you paint just because you rent the house? I thought interior decoration is up to the person living there? We've only ever rented and we have been allowed to decorate each time :shrug: xxx
> 
> You are lucky! We aren't even allowed to put a pin in the wall for our clock! :cry:Click to expand...

That's really odd, I've never heard of that! :wacko:

Argh OH is driving me INSANE! Why does he think it's ok to just waste all his days off in bed!?! I understand he works hard but I don't get how he can just waste all his time off doing nothing! :dohh: He asked me to wake him up at half 9, now its half 12 and he is moaning at me because I keep trying to wake him up! You would think since he's going working away in the morning until next SUNDAY he might want to spend some time with me and get some things for LO but no, he would rather fester in his pit all day and have me go by myself while he's away next week...

I swear he doesn't enjoy my company any more :nope:


----------



## mummyclo

Awww Pixxie, get a bucket of cold water! :haha:
I am tempted to just decorate and if they moan i can always re decorate again? :shrug:
Its just if we move i don't want to loose my deposit because i put up a shelf and painted!


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> Awww Pixxie, get a bucket of cold water! :haha:
> I am tempted to just decorate and if they moan i can always re decorate again? :shrug:
> Its just if we move i don't want to loose my deposit because i put up a shelf and painted!

Does it say in your contract that you are not allowed to paint? In mine it's always said that upkeep of interior is down to the tenant xxx


----------



## mummyclo

It does say in the contract yes, it also says to ask the agent before. The againt said no to everything we asked :(


----------



## wishingforbub

Well ladies I have just put some bedding in the cot and put the mobile together and on all by myself :) I got all teary when I wound it up and it played it's little tune... Ooh soon my baby boy will be sleeping in it next to our bed :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Charlotte that video is so cute!! Im still finding it amazing we will all have babies soon!! We will keep in contact on the parenting section of bnb?


----------



## mummyclo

I hope so Kerrie! I would be a bit lost without you guys :(


----------



## Xaviersmom

Mincholada said:


> happy maternity leave to everyone! i would have started mine as well now IF i would still live in germany... instead, they made me work 17 (!!!!!!!!) hours on thursday at 33 +5 preggers. i was scheduled an 11 hour shift when i worked last on monday and re-checked the schedule. i was then off tuesday and wednesday and as if coming in thursday morning at 7 AM wasn't hard enough already, as i haven't worked that early since i came to the states 20 months ago, i find myself in front of the clock-in machine and wonder why i have two times to chose from. next thing i walk to the "party board" and see my name listed as waitstaff for TWO parties instead of one. so i go to check the schedule and almost fell over... on tuesday they changed the schedule and put me on a party from 7 AM to 6 PM and another one from 6 PM to 11 PM.... but guess what!? nobody called me and let me know!
> 
> i walked up to the general manager and said "sir, my schedule was changed on tuesday, i last worked monday and i wasn't informed about it. i am 8 months pregnant and there is no way i can work 16 hours straight..."
> 
> his answer "well, can you call someone to cover that shift!???" :dohh::dohh::dohh:
> 
> of course pretty every one else of my co-workers was already scheduled or at university taking classes or whatever so of course nobody was able to cover that shift... so i ended up having to work it! left the building at 12 AM after 17 hours on my feet running around waiting on people and resetting party rooms which means dragging heavy tables and chairs... was having so many contractions throughout, it wasn't funny, but somehow i did manage to make it out alive. baby girl didn't get sleep all day that day. she was very active in the morning during the first party and then the second party was a halloween party for zumba fitness's corporate office with loud music and dj and karaoke... most of that soooo horrible singing, baby really complained hitting me from the inside.
> 
> oh well, "only" 6 more weeks of that and if they schedule me once more like that and "make" me work it, i'll walk out i think. just because i don't look too pregnant, doesn't mean i'm not! :cry:
> 
> talking about work, back again now :)
> 
> happy halloween weekend to you guys! hope you'll do some fun stuff!!!

Min hun.. I'm not sure if citizenship plays any sort of role in this.. I'll do some googling... BUT If you have your Dr. write a note saying that you are pregnant and are not allowed to to certain things, like heavy lifting and working more than X amount of hours in a day.. your boss HAS to comply. Otherwise they are in violation of FMLA and it's sex discrimination. Legally, they have to make reasonable acommodations for you. Plus they can't fire you if you turn in a note from the Dr.. 

If it's proven that the other coworker stole your book... your boss should make them accountable for the money.. not you.



Nessicle said:


> Also got what looks like a bit of eczema on my left boob under my nipple its soooo itchy! Just put some sudocrem on it but it's still itching grr!!

Don't laugh.. air them out lol! Give them a nice wash and let them air out.. Sometimes, thats all it takes.



mummyclo said:


> OMG I hate braxton hicks :(
> I had them all night i think, i thought i was contracting :haha:
> I was shitting myself! They hurt a bit too :(
> It was weird because i havent really had any before and to have a whole night of them!

I've had contractions for 2 weeks now. They sort of wear on you :( I increased my water intake and lay down as often a possible. That being said.. I had a huge Halloween party to go to last night and spent most of the night on my feet :( Suffered for it all night and things are just now calming down for me. I had nasty contractions all niht and was up every HOUR to pee.

Quiet day for us today. Maybe a trip to the grocery store for treats for the kids that will pop in tonight. There is a huge craft fair near me.. Sister and I will likely go in a bit. 

DH finally finished putting the crib together yesterday. Tomorrow when he goes to work, Ill get things rolling :)


----------



## sammiwry

My dream was that I'd given birth to madden and came to be discharged but I was given the wrong baby and the hospital staff wouldn't believe me


----------



## mummyclo

Thats scary! Crazy horones eh!
x


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Thats scary! Crazy horones eh!
> x

Yup very was my first and only pregnancy related dream so far


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> Heres my new bugaboo bee :happydance: its so cute and tiny, we love it!!!!
> And im so glad we went for the blue instead of a diff colour, it looks diff in the pic but its a real electric vivid blue :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 131363

Thats lovely Kerri! 



xkirstyx said:


> morning! i woke up with the worst back pain ever this morning then went for a shower and was having really bad cramps i couldnt even move :( pain not as bad now after paracetamol so gonna head into town and buy the rest of my baby stuff so i can pack hospital bag 2day :) im really worried baby is gonna come early after having contractions the other day and now this!

Ouch Kirsty - hope you are okay. 



louise1302 said:


> mornng ladies i feel crap today :/ having sharp cervix pains and mild period pain and i cant figure out f its anything to weorry about. baby is active enouh so im thinking it might be becquse i was a bit off colour yesterday with a dodgy stomach
> 
> just chilling out and trying to rest some today
> 
> does anyone feel though that they woint get to 40 weeks. i dont think hes going to come early as in prem maybe a couple of weeks- although could be wishful thinking lol

Hi Louise :hugs: take it easy. 
Seems like so many of us are struggling at the moment I suppose that is to be expected? I worry about LO being very early (like now when im not ready and she is still so small) and very late and into January! 

Charlotte- the vid was really cute. :)

I intend to be on the baby section after LO is born. 

Well I went back to bed after being on here this morning and it was gooood. Got up finally to go look at a car. Now back in PJ's and on sofa. So tired just for doing that and popping into Tesco. 

So tired still but know I have to take it easy and 

OWWWWW just got kicked so hard in my foof!! She gave me a really sharp pain. OWWWWWW. 

Little :devil:!!!! 

Anyway, I was saying I have to take it easy before cooking roast lamb for dinner tonight. 
Yumm.

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Mizze you make me laugh!
My LO has his foot over my rib! Keeps moving it round and it feels so weird!
x


----------



## Mizze

Ultimate Guide to Pregnancy now starting on Home&Health!

Mizze x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Ladies!!

Lovely bump pics and gorgeous video Charlotte. Loving the photo's of pram and bouncer.

Minch - so sorry to hear you're having such a hard time - outrageous.

Nothing much to report from me - been to Mass today as was being read in memory of Mollie. Just waiting for motorbike racing to finish so we can go out for a meal - neither of us could be bothered to cook today!!! DH has also put up Rosie's crib - it takes up sooo much room. Will have to put it in her bedroom for now otherwise I won't be able to get out of bed!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

omg very quiet tonight!!


----------



## doodle74

Hey All, 

Loving the prams and bits and pieces you've all been getting! 

Rachel congrats on your twins and I hope Hannah hangs in there and starts to thrive. 

I got my leak checked over - well sort of - they couldn't be 100% sure whether it was fluid, urine or discharge! :wacko:

Spoke to maternity today as I've had tightenings since 6am which haven't eased off. Just feel different to the usual BH or cramps. There's no timing rhythm to them but they're strong enough to have me doubled over and are into my back now. Because of that, the diabetes, her being breech and the leaking continuing they want me to head down to be monitored so heading there at 10pm. I don't reckon it's labour...having done that twice I know what that's like!...but I do know something ain't right. The MW at Maternity thinks that she is maybe trying to engage a bit but as she's measuring so big (she was measuring 36 + 5 a fortnight ago when I was 32 + 2!) and is trying to get there butt first it's not happening. 

Think I'll take the hospital bag just in case! 

Going to watch SCD and X Factor and put my feet up for a bit before I need to go...and eat Ice Lollies which I can't get enough off just now!


----------



## ducky1502

I think we should create a new thread for when we have our babies n stick together :) dont wanna lose touch. Love you guys too much.


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> I think we should create a new thread for when we have our babies n stick together :) dont wanna lose touch. Love you guys too much.

Agree!!

Doodle hope evrything is ok hun goodluck x


----------



## lozzy21

Some one tell me to stop being a narner.

My mams dog jumped on my bump, shes only a little jack russel and i know she wont have done any harm but im now paranoid.


----------



## doodle74

Stop being a narner! 

What the hell is a narner anyway?! lol!


----------



## lozzy21

just a saying lol


----------



## xkirstyx

lol lozzy ur bump will be fine hunny xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Dont worry my love. My dog is always jumping on me n hes a lot bigger than a jack russell. Baby is well protected and would let u know if something was wrong.


----------



## Pixxie

We got a big tub of sweets in and haven't even had any trick or treaters :( 

I'll be full term in just over 3 weeks :shock: and I move to the final box on the ticker soon! I can't believe how fast 3rd tri is going, it's scary :haha: xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Yer its been kicking the crap out of me all night.

Damn those silly clocks, im ready for bed but dont want to go yet


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
here is my 32w2d bump :flower:
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 1









013.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lozzy21

Morning!


----------



## Kerrieann

Aww wishing, you look fab!! Your so slim! 

Morning girls, going to catch up on yesterdays posts! 30 days left now and im on the last baby box on my ticker!!!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Doodle, i hope evrything went ok last night?? Please let us know when you can xx


----------



## wishingforbub

And here is our cot so far ladies :) I am getting super clucky now ! LOL
 



Attached Files:







cot 001.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mizze

doodle74 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Loving the prams and bits and pieces you've all been getting!
> 
> Rachel congrats on your twins and I hope Hannah hangs in there and starts to thrive.
> 
> I got my leak checked over - well sort of - they couldn't be 100% sure whether it was fluid, urine or discharge! :wacko:
> 
> Spoke to maternity today as I've had tightenings since 6am which haven't eased off. Just feel different to the usual BH or cramps. There's no timing rhythm to them but they're strong enough to have me doubled over and are into my back now. Because of that, the diabetes, her being breech and the leaking continuing they want me to head down to be monitored so heading there at 10pm. I don't reckon it's labour...having done that twice I know what that's like!...but I do know something ain't right. The MW at Maternity thinks that she is maybe trying to engage a bit but as she's measuring so big (she was measuring 36 + 5 a fortnight ago when I was 32 + 2!) and is trying to get there butt first it's not happening.
> 
> Think I'll take the hospital bag just in case!
> 
> Going to watch SCD and X Factor and put my feet up for a bit before I need to go...and eat Ice Lollies which I can't get enough off just now!

Doodle hope everything is okay. 



ducky1502 said:


> I think we should create a new thread for when we have our babies n stick together :) dont wanna lose touch. Love you guys too much.

Excellent Idea - 'December Dreamer Mummies'! Regardless of when we actally gave birth (im in danger of being a jellybean if she does too far over! and obviously we have babies born already.)



wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> here is my 32w2d bump :flower:

 - 

Oh lovely! Nice bump and you look so slim still. 

Wish I could put mine up - Hopefully I will soon.



Kerrieann said:


> Aww wishing, you look fab!! Your so slim!
> 
> Morning girls, going to catch up on yesterdays posts! 30 days left now and imon the last baby box on mt ticker!!!!!!

OMG Kerri! 

Oh ive just realised its November - our babies will be born NEXT MONTH. EEEEK (Alright at the end of next month for some of us and at the end of this month for some but still - EEEEEK!) 

So much to do so litttle time......:dohh::dohh: :)

So happy not to be at work!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

It's a scary thought isn't it mizze!


----------



## xkirstyx

omg i cant beleave we are having our babies next month!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay for last box kerrie!!!! :D xxx


----------



## mummyclo

Ahhhh! Kerrie am i on last box too!! :o
x


----------



## ducky1502

Think this is a scary day for us all......... all due babies next month, or wilsmum who can say THIS month!!! OMG I'm crapping my pants lol. At a party yesterday (for OH's Grandmas 70th) everyone was talking to me aobut hospital bags, 'it's not long now', do you have everything, do you feel ready?!?!?!?!? I was nearly in tears lol. Made me realise how soon it is and I best get my butt into gear and get things sorted.


----------



## lozzy21

That would scare the crap out of me ducky but youv just reminded me i realy should do mine soon.


----------



## WILSMUM

Morning girls!
Guess what?
I'm having a baby.........................THIS MONTH!!!!!!! Only 21 sleeps to go!!!!!

Tell ya I didn;t miss doing the school run last week! Phew I was knackered when I got back!! So glad I've only gotta do it twice a day now that works all finished with!!!!

DH told me last night that I am retaining a little bit of water- this was after poking me in the leg a few times! Nice!!

Amm currently trying to decide whether to watch The Time Travellers Wife which I have on DVD from Lovefilm for like forever! Or to play my silly game on the computer??? Decisions decisions!!! Lol!!!


----------



## cho

morning ladies, kerri :happydance: woo for last box!!!
i cant believe its next month either euh i feel bit sicky today, but im going to gut out Bradleys room, im sure i will come across some hidden goodies :)
wishing your bump is beautiful, jealous!


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls,

It is a bit mad what a difference a day can make isn't it!! 
I'm the same as everyone else in shock that our babies are coming next month and possibly even THIS month for a few more!!
Its going to be such an exciting time :)


----------



## Pixxie

OH MY GOD I'M HAVING A BABY NEXT MONTH!!!!! :shock:

...I'm going to be someone's mum.... 

*hyperventilates*


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh my it is NEXT MONTH !!!!!! :happydance:
wilsmum, 21 days for you... oh- my- gosh !!! How exciting! and all of you moving up to your last ticker too !! YIKES !!! hehe


----------



## Mizze

:rofl:

Hitting home is it ladies!! me to :ignore: :help:

Had a dream about LO last night only she looked like a boy and I was too scared to change her nappy

Mizze!


----------



## Kerrieann

Mizze :rofl:

I think there will be a fair few dreamers born this month, prepare yourselves ladies, IT COULD BE YOU!!! :haha: sorry didnt want to scare anyone lol :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

It wont be be, im going to end up needing inducing lol


----------



## xkirstyx

lol kerrie!!!!!! ill be happy to see my girl this month as long as she just holds on a couple more weeks!!!!


----------



## cho

I was looking through my notes today and i had told my mw i had to have a hormone drip in labour to speed it up, i never realised that was used to induce me further in labour only taken me 3 years to suss out what that drip was lmao she had wrote in my notes augmented with syntocinon lol :doh:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Kerrie - I think you're right, I would b happy to meet Pipling this month...but only any time after 20th Nov so I'm full term and homebirth is allowed! 

Im really excited!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Nikki im the same, im so ready to meet him now but as long as he is ready after the 10th november then i can still have him at the birthing centre! And they said they will take me up untill 16th decmber!! But that is like 16 days overdue, please god do not make me go that far over!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Any time from the 1st of december will be fine with me.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I am paranoid about baby turning breech or being well overdue - basically anything that would stop my homebirth really. As long as bubs is healthy I'm good but I would still like to give birth how/where I feel right iykwim!? 

Gonna chase up babys part of the iCandy as its been over a week now, they better come soon or I'll be pissed off! I wanna ave everything in order in the next week or so. Dunno whether to pack hospital bag, I did last time but dont want to "tempt fate!"


----------



## louise1302

i dont want mine this month lol anytime from 4th december is good with me

im praying i dont go far overdue this time like i did with archie it was fecking awful


----------



## nikki-lou25

I love being pregnant atm, but if I went overdue I may well change my mind lol


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> Heres my new bugaboo bee :happydance: its so cute and tiny, we love it!!!!
> And im so glad we went for the blue instead of a diff colour, it looks diff in the pic but its a real electric vivid blue :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 131363




xkirstyx said:


> morning! i woke up with the worst back pain ever this morning then went for a shower and was having really bad cramps i couldnt even move :( pain not as bad now after paracetamol so gonna head into town and buy the rest of my baby stuff so i can pack hospital bag 2day :) im really worried baby is gonna come early after having contractions the other day and now this!




louise1302 said:


> mornng ladies i feel crap today :/ having sharp cervix pains and mild period pain and i cant figure out f its anything to weorry about. baby is active enouh so im thinking it might be becquse i was a bit off colour yesterday with a dodgy stomach
> 
> just chilling out and trying to rest some today
> 
> does anyone feel though that they woint get to 40 weeks. i dont think hes going to come early as in prem maybe a couple of weeks- although could be wishful thinking lol




Kerrieann said:


> Charlotte that video is so cute!! Im still finding it amazing we will all have babies soon!! We will keep in contact on the parenting section of bnb?




ducky1502 said:


> I think we should create a new thread for when we have our babies n stick together :) dont wanna lose touch. Love you guys too much.




Pixxie said:


> We got a big tub of sweets in and haven't even had any trick or treaters :(
> 
> I'll be full term in just over 3 weeks :shock: and I move to the final box on the ticker soon! I can't believe how fast 3rd tri is going, it's scary :haha: xxx




wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> here is my 32w2d bump :flower:




Kerrieann said:


> Aww wishing, you look fab!! Your so slim!
> 
> Morning girls, going to catch up on yesterdays posts! 30 days left now and im on the last baby box on my ticker!!!!!!




WILSMUM said:


> Morning girls!
> Guess what?
> I'm having a baby.........................THIS MONTH!!!!!!! Only 21 sleeps to go!!!!!
> 
> Tell ya I didn;t miss doing the school run last week! Phew I was knackered when I got back!! So glad I've only gotta do it twice a day now that works all finished with!!!!
> 
> DH told me last night that I am retaining a little bit of water- this was after poking me in the leg a few times! Nice!!
> 
> Amm currently trying to decide whether to watch The Time Travellers Wife which I have on DVD from Lovefilm for like forever! Or to play my silly game on the computer??? Decisions decisions!!! Lol!!!

I realised the other day Anouska that by the time my LO gets here your baby will be nearly a month old :shock: lol although I do have a bit of a feeling Ava will come early....





Kerrieann said:


> Mizze :rofl:
> 
> I think there will be a fair few dreamers born this month, prepare yourselves ladies, IT COULD BE YOU!!! :haha: sorry didnt want to scare anyone lol :haha:

I really think Ava will come early as just said to Anouska.....I dont know why but just have a feeling, I think she's a bit engaged now because the pressure on my hips and bladder is quite strong and been having strong BH's 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Any time from the 1st of december will be fine with me.

yeah me too lozzy I'd be happy with that!


----------



## Nessicle

I've just had a call from the Health Visitor to arrange to come and see me at home eek! Its all getting really real now! 

Seeing her on 16/11 same day as my mw appt!


----------



## mummyclo

I recon my Lil guy will come in November.
Does anyone know how many weeks you are pregnant from conception? Because i know exactly when i conceived!
Hope everyone is ok today :hugs:
x


----------



## - Butterfly -

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> here is my 32w2d bump :flower:

 such a neat bump! beautiful :flower:



Kerrieann said:


> Aww wishing, you look fab!! Your so slim!
> 
> Morning girls, going to catch up on yesterdays posts! 30 days left now and im on the last baby box on my ticker!!!!!!

 omg so exciting!! :happydance:

Struggling to stay awake past 9pm now!! How am I ever going to manage with the Newborn lack of sleep!!!! :dohh:


----------



## ducky1502

I'm sure a fair few babies will be born this month but really don't think I will be one of them. I'm definately very excited to meet him but I'm not sure I'm quite ready just yet lol.


----------



## ducky1502

Just read that lily allen had a miscarriage at 6months last wk :( how sad! That must be absolutely heartbreaking. Made me cry!


----------



## spencerbear

I dont think my little one will be this month. Infact i will be shocked if it is, given that all of my others have gone over by about 8 days.....

Hope everything is ok doodle x


Eta : Oh and 33 weeks today, will ty to remember a bump pic for later x


----------



## Xaviersmom

I turned to DH this morning before he left for work and said.. Honey.. do you realize I'm due next month? LOL! 

Washing LO's stuff today. Cleaning her dresser and wiping the shelving down in her room. I had DH bring everything up to her room last night so now I'm going to nest!


I plan on starting the eviction process Thanksgiving week here(3rd week of Nov). That makes me 37 weeks. I'm not drinking any tea or anything.. but I will be bouncing like a crazy person on my ball and :sex: as often as I can pin DH down LOL.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Congrats on 33 weeks Emma :thumbup:

Good news from me - HIP has been paid!! only took 5 weeks!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Also I've been reading about c sections in 3rd tri and the fact that some women are having real battles getting one. I'm really dreading my appt a week on Friday now :blush:


----------



## Pixxie

I would be very happy for bubs to come end of November! I just want her here now, I've waited for my baby for so long now I'm dying to meet her. 

Noticed a change in movements again this week, I can feel limbs moving around now, it's amazing! And I think me and OH finally figured out what lump is what :haha: xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Xaviersmom said:


> I turned to DH this morning before he left for work and said.. Honey.. do you realize I'm due next month? LOL!
> 
> Washing LO's stuff today. Cleaning her dresser and wiping the shelving down in her room. I had DH bring everything up to her room last night so now I'm going to nest!
> 
> 
> I plan on starting the eviction process Thanksgiving week here(3rd week of Nov). That makes me 37 weeks. I'm not drinking any tea or anything.. but I will be bouncing like a crazy person on my ball and :sex: as often as I can pin DH down LOL.

 :haha: Go for it!! :thumbup:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pixxie said:


> I would be very happy for bubs to come end of November! I just want her here now, I've waited for my baby for so long now I'm dying to meet her.
> 
> Noticed a change in movements again this week, I can feel limbs moving around now, it's amazing! And I think me and OH finally figured out what lump is what :haha: xxx

 yeah those movements are amazing aren't they. I really want to meet Rosie too now. I feel so heavy and it's sooo difficult to change positions in bed :blush:


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> Just read that lily allen had a miscarriage at 6months last wk :( how sad! That must be absolutely heartbreaking. Made me cry!

Oh no! Poor Lily - that's the second miscarriage shes had in a couple of years and at 6 months that must be horrendous! 



mummyclo said:


> I recon my Lil guy will come in November.
> Does anyone know how many weeks you are pregnant from conception? Because i know exactly when i conceived!
> Hope everyone is ok today :hugs:
> x

It depends on your cycle but if you have a regular 28 day cycle then it'll be two weeks after your LMP so I'm 33 weeks but been pregnant 31 weeks as I conceived 15 days in to my cycle :thumbup: 



Pixxie said:


> I would be very happy for bubs to come end of November! I just want her here now, I've waited for my baby for so long now I'm dying to meet her.
> 
> Noticed a change in movements again this week, I can feel limbs moving around now, it's amazing! And I think me and OH finally figured out what lump is what :haha: xxx

I have limbs making their way from the right side of my tummy all the way down the left - honestly I've no idea how she has room in there :haha: 

I get confused by where she's laid though cos I have a hard lump on one side and a hard lump on the other side so although I know she's headdown I can't figure out which way she is laying unless she has a massive bum and I can feel a butt cheek either side of my tummy :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

:happydance::happydance: for finally getting your hip grant siobhan x


Anyone else have nipples that feel like they are on fire.....its driving me mad


----------



## Nessicle

no but my left nipp is soooo damn itchy!!


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Ladies :flower:

34 Weeks for me today & at the school drop off this morning the two people I passed (one of which was the head teacher) said 'your about to drop arent you' & 'still hanging in there'!!! :haha: 



Kerrieann said:


> Mizze :rofl:
> 
> I think there will be a fair few dreamers born this month, prepare yourselves ladies, IT COULD BE YOU!!! :haha: sorry didnt want to scare anyone lol :haha:

I hope it is me...I havent any room left! :wacko:



ducky1502 said:


> Just read that lily allen had a miscarriage at 6months last wk :( how sad! That must be absolutely heartbreaking. Made me cry!

Oh no...That is such terrible news :cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

Thats awful news about lily allen :cry:

Im looking forward to the eviction process lol, lots more :sex: for me, dh will have no excuse to turn me down now lol :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> I get confused by where she's laid though cos I have a hard lump on one side and a hard lump on the other side so although I know she's headdown I can't figure out which way she is laying unless she has a massive bum and I can feel a butt cheek either side of my tummy :haha:

Could one lump me her bum and the other her feet? 



spencerbear said:


> Anyone else have nipples that feel like they are on fire.....its driving me mad

God yes, if i dident want to BF i would have cut them off by now


----------



## spencerbear

lozzy21 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I get confused by where she's laid though cos I have a hard lump on one side and a hard lump on the other side so although I know she's headdown I can't figure out which way she is laying unless she has a massive bum and I can feel a butt cheek either side of my tummy :haha:
> 
> Could one lump me her bum and the other her feet?
> 
> 
> 
> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else have nipples that feel like they are on fire.....its driving me madClick to expand...
> 
> God yes, if i dident want to BF i would have cut them off by nowClick to expand...

Glad its not just me and i know just how you feel about wanting rid of them :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Well girls im shagged. Its taken me over an hour to clean the bathroom and it half killed me. My feet are even bigger now.

Think that deserves a cup of tea and a bicky


----------



## mummyclo

I heard something about Lilly Allen on the radio but i thought they said she had the baby, not that she miscarried :cry:
Im still confused about the conception thing, but thanks for trying to explain Ness x


----------



## lozzy21

Your pregnant for 38 weeks going by the date you ovulated i think


----------



## Xaviersmom

lozzy21 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I get confused by where she's laid though cos I have a hard lump on one side and a hard lump on the other side so although I know she's headdown I can't figure out which way she is laying unless she has a massive bum and I can feel a butt cheek either side of my tummy :haha:
> 
> Could one lump me her bum and the other her feet?Click to expand...

Thats what my LO is doing. Her bum is under my ribs on the right and her fee stick out on the left rib area.


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I get confused by where she's laid though cos I have a hard lump on one side and a hard lump on the other side so although I know she's headdown I can't figure out which way she is laying unless she has a massive bum and I can feel a butt cheek either side of my tummy :haha:
> 
> Could one lump me her bum and the other her feet?
> 
> 
> 
> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> yeah possibly and I think she's laying head down but sideways so that would make sense just looks bizarre I was saying to OH "feel like i've got a deformed baby in there" lol and he shouted at me :haha:
> 
> 
> Anyone else have nipples that feel like they are on fire.....its driving me madClick to expand...
> 
> God yes, if i dident want to BF i would have cut them off by nowClick to expand...




mummyclo said:


> I heard something about Lilly Allen on the radio but i thought they said she had the baby, not that she miscarried :cry:
> Im still confused about the conception thing, but thanks for trying to explain Ness x




lozzy21 said:


> Your pregnant for 38 weeks going by the date you ovulated i think

yeah lozzy is right 

_Why is there a difference between my official week of pregnancy and the length of time my baby has been developing?

You may notice that there is a difference of about 2 weeks between the length of time your baby has been developing and your 'official' week of pregnancy. We haven't gone crazy; there is a method to our madness! 

We actually calculate weeks of pregnancy by counting from the first day of your last menstrual period, which we assume was exactly 40 weeks before your due date. As you don't ovulate (and therefore can't conceive) until approximately two weeks after the start of your menstrual cycle, the length of time that your baby has actually been developing is two weeks less than the number of weeks you have been officially pregnant. To put it in a more straight forward way - when you reach your 40th week of pregnancy your baby will only have been developing for 38 weeks. 

This is a method commonly used to calculate EDDs by those in the medical profession, as for most it is usually much easier to recall the first day of your last menstrual period than to know exactly when you ovulated. So, it&#146;s much simpler for everyone to count forward from their last period, although this does mean that technically for the first two official weeks of your pregnancy you weren't actually pregnant - bizarre, but that's why there is a difference.
_


----------



## Nessicle

Xaviersmom said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I get confused by where she's laid though cos I have a hard lump on one side and a hard lump on the other side so although I know she's headdown I can't figure out which way she is laying unless she has a massive bum and I can feel a butt cheek either side of my tummy :haha:
> 
> Could one lump me her bum and the other her feet?Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what my LO is doing. Her bum is under my ribs on the right and her fee stick out on the left rib area.Click to expand...

yeah thats where Ava's bum is to the right and my belly button is really flat with a lump either side ha ha


----------



## cho

omg i have only just finished Bradleys room!! oh well i have sorted through all his toys and clothes ect have 3 black bags to go in the loft!
im so tired now and the thought of doing dinner eugh something easy i think, or even better i may just get dh to cook :)
Thats sad about lilly allen :(
my back is killing me, think i may get bouncing on my ball see if that will help
omg kerrie the thought of having sex sickens me lol, i may force myself to if i get fed up with waiting lol, im happy with him in there still for a good few weeks, i have to paint the whole place yet lol. 
I have DH friend starting our hallway wed night so then i will paint the bathroom and Bradleys room, i cant be arsed doing the hallway it will take too long, plus i dont want to be painting near the stairs, that will prob take me up to due date lol x


----------



## ducky1502

My OH keeps telling me that we need to 'loosen me up' so the baby can get out easily lol. I've totally been off sex, maybe once every 2wks but I reckon before too long it'll be me pestering him :rofl:


----------



## xkirstyx

argh im in pain again really sore back and cramps :( cant wait till wed when im back at hospital to find out what the hell this baby is doing!


----------



## - Butterfly -

[ 


ducky1502 said:


> My OH keeps telling me that we need to 'loosen me up' so the baby can get out easily lol. I've totally been off sex, maybe once every 2wks but I reckon before too long it'll be me pestering him :rofl:

:rofl:



xkirstyx said:


> argh im in pain again really sore back and cramps :( cant wait till wed when im back at hospital to find out what the hell this baby is doing!

aww hope all is ok hun :flower:

So sad about Lilly Allen :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

I need to get Oh do start doing my Perineal massage :haha:
Just looked at my belly in the mirror at my mums, as i don't have one and i look so disgusting :cry:
Im so fat and my stretch marks are awful! No wonder my Oh doesn't pester me for sex anymore :(
Its going to take me so long to loose all this weight :cry:
Sorry, just feeling horrid :(
xx


----------



## WILSMUM

- Butterfly - said:


> Congrats on 33 weeks Emma :thumbup:
> 
> Good news from me - HIP has been paid!! only took 5 weeks!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Also I've been reading about c sections in 3rd tri and the fact that some women are having real battles getting one. I'm really dreading my appt a week on Friday now :blush:

Yay on the Hip finally!!
And just go into yr appointment well prepared as to why you want this section - I didn;t have to battle at all for mine and thankfully the Consultant completely understood how traumatic an experience I had and seem compasionate enough in wanting to make this as easy and pleasent for me as possible and she also understood the need for me to feel some sort of control over the situation.

I'm sure u'll be fine hun :hug:


----------



## Kerrieann

Loosen you up zoe :rofl:

Chloe im sure you dont look as bad as you think, i look in the mirror and think the same thing but people are still saying i look "well" etc so i just try not to think too much about it and you will be supprised at how quickly you actually lose the weight, Nearly a stone of it is gone in the first week!! (baby,placenta and water etc) :hugs: not long now anyway hun :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Loosen you up zoe :rofl:

Chloe im sure you dont look as bad as you think, i look in the mirror and think the same thing but people are still saying i look "well" etc so i just try not to think too much about it and you will be supprised at how quickly you actually lose the weight, Nearly a stone of it is gone in the first week!! (baby,placenta and water etc):hugs: not long now anyway hun:hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

WILSMUM said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on 33 weeks Emma :thumbup:
> 
> Good news from me - HIP has been paid!! only took 5 weeks!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Also I've been reading about c sections in 3rd tri and the fact that some women are having real battles getting one. I'm really dreading my appt a week on Friday now :blush:
> 
> Yay on the Hip finally!!
> And just go into yr appointment well prepared as to why you want this section - I didn;t have to battle at all for mine and thankfully the Consultant completely understood how traumatic an experience I had and seem compasionate enough in wanting to make this as easy and pleasent for me as possible and she also understood the need for me to feel some sort of control over the situation.
> 
> I'm sure u'll be fine hun :hug:Click to expand...

 Aww thanks hun. I hope he is compassionate too. My heart pounds when I think about the appt.


----------



## Nessicle

Kirsty I'm so sore and have horrendous back ache and Ava is pushing out from all directions its sooo painful! 

Got so much achiness in my hips too where her shoulders are :( hoping to leave work a bit earlier and miss the rush hour traffic cos I struggled to get a seat this morning. 

I've started having morbid thoughts too like what if she comes out with a disability...not that we would love her any less of course but it's started crossing my mind....

Chloe I feel really lardy and lumpy too I've got so much cellulite it's rank - I cant wait to get my body back! I've enjoyed being pregnant and it's amazing but I'm ready for her now! I really dont think OH is keen on having sex with me to get her out either, i dont think he finds me particularly sexy or anything right now lol my bush is mammoth too :rofl: I'm getting some immac this week - its safe to use isnt it?

I bought my nipple cream today and some more maternity towels and a gorgeous hat and mittens for Ava from Boots :cloud9: adorable!


----------



## mummyclo

I think as long as you get the immac thats safe for lady bits its ok :thumbup:
I really hope i loose a stone in a week! I will be happy then! :haha:
People say i look well too Kerrie but i know i just look like an elephant! :(
x


----------



## lozzy21

Im still getting pesterd for sex but i was fat to start with.

Im going to join slimming world once baby arrives, i need to loose at least 6 stone


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> Kirsty I'm so sore and have horrendous back ache and Ava is pushing out from all directions its sooo painful!
> 
> Got so much achiness in my hips too where her shoulders are :( hoping to leave work a bit earlier and miss the rush hour traffic cos I struggled to get a seat this morning.
> 
> I've started having morbid thoughts too like what if she comes out with a disability...not that we would love her any less of course but it's started crossing my mind....
> 
> Chloe I feel really lardy and lumpy too I've got so much cellulite it's rank - I cant wait to get my body back! I've enjoyed being pregnant and it's amazing but I'm ready for her now! I really dont think OH is keen on having sex with me to get her out either, i dont think he finds me particularly sexy or anything right now lol my bush is mammoth too :rofl: I'm getting some immac this week - its safe to use isnt it?
> 
> I bought my nipple cream today and some more maternity towels and a gorgeous hat and mittens for Ava from Boots :cloud9: adorable!

 I think that's a natural thought process we all have. Have to be honest though I was praying that Mollie was going to have a disability because the alternative was what she had - Spinal Muscular Atrophy - with an average age of 8 months old. As it was Mollie required 24/7 care and it was incredibly intense but we loved her so much and her personality made caring for her very easy.

I'm sure all our babies are going to be just perfect though so best try to think positively to keep our little beanies happy :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

Im not going on third tri anymore, people annoy me way too much!
Some women are so damn annoying! Luckily none of you ladies are like that! :dohh:
I think im just ratty today :cry:


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> I would be very happy for bubs to come end of November! I just want her here now, I've waited for my baby for so long now I'm dying to meet her.
> 
> Noticed a change in movements again this week, I can feel limbs moving around now, it's amazing! And I think me and OH finally figured out what lump is what :haha: xxx
> 
> I have limbs making their way from the right side of my tummy all the way down the left - honestly I've no idea how she has room in there :haha:
> 
> I get confused by where she's laid though cos I have a hard lump on one side and a hard lump on the other side so although I know she's headdown I can't figure out which way she is laying unless she has a massive bum and I can feel a butt cheek either side of my tummy :haha:Click to expand...

We figured out (with a little help from the midwives notes) that she is head down, back curled up the left of my bump, bum under left of my ribs and feet under the right side. OH still can't understand how she fits in though, he said she must be really uncomfortable like that but really she is just curled up so I suppose she must be all right lol 

My nursery is coming along nicely! First coat of paint is up, second going on tomorrow, boarder on Thursday, picking the carpet Saturday :happydance: all very exciting! 

Turns out I didn't have to worry about not having any blankets either, when I went to my nana's yesterday she gave me 4 to take home :haha: 

Midwife tomorrow, hope LO has started engaging, I want her out at 37 weeks :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> Im not going on third tri anymore, people annoy me way too much!
> Some women are so damn annoying! Luckily none of you ladies are like that! :dohh:
> I think im just ratty today :cry:

Why what's happening!? :wacko: xxx


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Butterfly - its silly because if she did have anything it wouldnt affect the love we'd have for her but you're right I've read it's a common thing to worry our babies aren't going to be "perfect" whatever that may be! Honestly Butterfly I've struggled so much losing Ambrose I have so much respect and compassion for you having lost Mollie and for the other angel mommies I cannot even begin to imagine what you go through everyday! You're so brave xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> We figured out (with a little help from the midwives notes) that she is head down, back curled up the left of my bump, bum under left of my ribs and feet under the right side. OH still can't understand how she fits in though, he said she must be really uncomfortable like that but really she is just curled up so I suppose she must be all right lol
> 
> My nursery is coming along nicely! First coat of paint is up, second going on tomorrow, boarder on Thursday, picking the carpet Saturday :happydance: all very exciting!
> 
> Turns out I didn't have to worry about not having any blankets either, when I went to my nana's yesterday she gave me 4 to take home :haha:
> 
> Midwife tomorrow, hope LO has started engaging, I want her out at 37 weeks :winkwink: xxx

Oooh yay for nursery!! remember to put up some piccies once its done! 

I'm just scouring ebay for blankets and extra cot bedding! :thumbup:

I want Ava out by 37 weeks lol I've had enough now :haha: xx


----------



## Pixxie

Blankets are 2 for £6 in ASDA :thumbup: 

I will put pics of the nursery up once it's done, can't wait to show it off :D xxx


----------



## mummyclo

Im just in a bad mood Pixxie! Everything is annoying me today :(
I cried looking at the Nursery thread earlier because i can't do anything that nice with mine :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Blankets are 2 for £6 in ASDA :thumbup:
> 
> I will put pics of the nursery up once it's done, can't wait to show it off :D xxx

They dont have any in mine unfortunately! There's literally one crappy aisle of baby stuff and it just has nappies and wipes mainly no accessories boo!! Looked on their website and they're £5 for one and £5 for delivery so dont really want to pay that xx


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> Im just in a bad mood Pixxie! Everything is annoying me today :(
> I cried looking at the Nursery thread earlier because i can't do anything that nice with mine :cry:

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Blankets are 2 for £6 in ASDA :thumbup:
> 
> I will put pics of the nursery up once it's done, can't wait to show it off :D xxx
> 
> They dont have any in mine unfortunately! There's literally one crappy aisle of baby stuff and it just has nappies and wipes mainly no accessories boo!! Looked on their website and they're £5 for one and £5 for delivery so dont really want to pay that xxClick to expand...

Have you tried Matalan? xxx


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> Im just in a bad mood Pixxie! Everything is annoying me today :(
> I cried looking at the Nursery thread earlier because i can't do anything that nice with mine :cry:

most of mine has been done on the cheap hon :hugs: dont worry - I wish we had the money to have a proper M&P furniture set and none of it _really_ matches but our bubs won't know any different long as it's clean and warm xx


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Blankets are 2 for £6 in ASDA :thumbup:
> 
> I will put pics of the nursery up once it's done, can't wait to show it off :D xxx
> 
> They dont have any in mine unfortunately! There's literally one crappy aisle of baby stuff and it just has nappies and wipes mainly no accessories boo!! Looked on their website and they're £5 for one and £5 for delivery so dont really want to pay that xxClick to expand...
> 
> Have you tried Matalan? xxxClick to expand...

Not recently but will do at the weekend as I cant think of where else to go xx


----------



## mummyclo

Its not that Ness, my landlord is really mean and wont let me decorate :cry:
So the carpet is red/pink and its just awful! I put some curtains up and stuff but it's never going to be half as nice as anyone else's :cry:
Hopefully we can move before he gets old enough to go in there, i've put the crib in our room because i can't bare to go in there :(


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Any time from the 1st of december will be fine with me.
> 
> yeah me too lozzy I'd be happy with that!Click to expand...

Im with Louise - not this month please - anytime 4th-24th December would be marvellous, please baby.

So very sad about Lily Allen - :(

Butterfly im sure your appt will be fine, as wilsmum says go in armed and ready. :hugs:

Congrats to all who have gone up a week or a box today. 

Chloe hon im sure you dont look awful at all. :kiss:

I will be going to back to Rosemary Conley after LO is born but not for a couple of months to give my body time to settle. I got on with the diet/exercise plan so well last time - it was a breeze tbh and I lost 2 stone (for my weddinng over about 6 months) - kept it all off till after the 2nd m/c too. I am thinking about binding too but havent made up my mind up about that yet.

Well have spent all day at my Mother's doing my best trinny/susannah/Gok impression - did really well too if I do say so myself! :smug:

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> Im not going on third tri anymore, people annoy me way too much!
> Some women are so damn annoying! Luckily none of you ladies are like that! :dohh:
> I think im just ratty today :cry:

 Oh I don't like going in 3rd tri either so you're not on your own. Some of the comments are just stupid!! We're very lucky that we have such a supportive group :hugs:



Nessicle said:


> thanks Butterfly - its silly because if she did have anything it wouldnt affect the love we'd have for her but you're right I've read it's a common thing to worry our babies aren't going to be "perfect" whatever that may be! Honestly Butterfly I've struggled so much losing Ambrose I have so much respect and compassion for you having lost Mollie and for the other angel mommies I cannot even begin to imagine what you go through everyday! You're so brave xxx

 I know it's been a struggle for you losing Ambrose :hugs:I don't feel very brave . . . it's a real struggle everyday . . . I put on a 'brave face' most of the time. I wouldn't be here still if it wasn't for my fantastic DH. :hugs:



Pixxie said:


> Blankets are 2 for £6 in ASDA :thumbup:
> 
> I will put pics of the nursery up once it's done, can't wait to show it off :D xxx

 Can't wait to see the pics Pixxie :thumbup:



mummyclo said:


> Its not that Ness, my landlord is really mean and wont let me decorate :cry:
> So the carpet is red/pink and its just awful! I put some curtains up and stuff but it's never going to be half as nice as anyone else's :cry:
> Hopefully we can move before he gets old enough to go in there, i've put the crib in our room because i can't bare to go in there :(

Surely they'll let you change the carpet?? If not just roll up the old carpet and put it in the loft - put a nice new carpet down - it will make the world of difference!! You can always put the old carpet back down when you leave :shrug: Can't believe they object to you IMPROVING the house - stupid really. Perhaps I should come and have a word with them for you - I'm brewing for a good argument I think!! :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

I feel so bad for moaning when there is people with much worse things going on!
I think you are really strong Siobhan, you just can't see it :hugs:
It is ridiculous they won't let me improve it! I said that and the woman said she would rather leave it, than let me change it in case the next person doesn't like it!! WTF!! :dohh:


----------



## lozzy21

Chloe, im not doing anything special to the nursary. Im not doing anything to it untill baby is here ether, mostly because i dont want to do it nutural.

Im just going to get some nice curtains and ask my grandad to paint some canvas's since i cant wallpaper.


----------



## mummyclo

I keep forgetting you don't know what your having Lozzy!! Makes it extra exciting!
:)


----------



## lozzy21

It does but its also been a pain in the arse when trying to shop. Luckily we both have big familys that will bombard us with clothes because all we'v got is babygrows and vests and a few nutral outfits. Also thank god for the january sales lol


----------



## mummyclo

Haha Yep! You will have to get your OH to text everyone as soon as bubs arrives so they can get out buying pink or blue! :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

The walls in our nursery is neutral and we've just put some wall art up. I really must take some pictures soon.

How about a big cream rug then Chloe? 

Thank you for your kind words. I do try to be strong - mainly for my hubby and also the fact that Mollie is watching me and would tell me off if I was sad all the time. xx


----------



## mummyclo

A RUG!!!! Brilliant Idea!! I didn't think of that! :dohh:
Im going to look for one now! :happydance:


----------



## Mizze

Well said Chloe - Butterfly you are amazingly strong honey. 

A rug is an excellent idea! 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Chloe, both sets of parents are devorced and remarried so this kid is going to have 4 grandmas hitting the sales for clothes.


----------



## mummyclo

WOW!!! Lucky baby! :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

yay for the rug!!! put a link on if you find a nice one. xx


----------



## mummyclo

- Butterfly - said:


> yay for the rug!!! put a link on if you find a nice one. xx

Will do! Thanks xx


----------



## lozzy21

Yep, the one benifit of having devorced parents, more presants!


----------



## Pixxie

lozzy21 said:


> Yep, the one benifit of having devorced parents, more presants!

Lol agreed! I used to love double x-mas and birthdays! xx


----------



## calliebaby

We bought our furniture pretty cheap and are staining/painting them to match each other. Our changing table, dresser and glider cost $68 to buy and probably $100 in total with buying paint and such (I re-did the fabric on the glider's cushions). The only new piece of furniture is the crib.


----------



## KellyC75

OT ~ But just had to share, my eldest Son passed his driving test 1st time today :happydance: Im really proud

Also, cant believe that my 'baby' has grown up so much! (how'd that happen! :dohh:)


----------



## Mizze

Congratulations Kelly - you must be really proud of him! 

Mizze x


----------



## WILSMUM

Wow congrats to yr son Kelly!!!
I was wondering how my son got to being almost 6 so I don;t know how you must be feeling!!!!!

Chloe we're not decorating either but then our house is pretty neutral throughout having brown carpet, magnolia walls and cream curtains! I'm sure our landlord wouldn't mind us decorating but I don't really see the need seeing as we don't know what baby is anyway!!! We're gonna have to decorate the whole house soon anyway - we'll have been here 3 years come May and its all starting to look a bit marked now!!


----------



## xkirstyx

congrats for ur son kelly! xxx


----------



## Xaviersmom

Our nursery had a fresh coat of paint... but I didn't buy any of the furnature new. The crib is an antique from the in laws, the dresser is an extra one we had and her book case is an extra one we had around the house. 

I haven't found anything interesting to put up as far as decorations yet. The walls are plain and the floors are too.


----------



## Pixxie

Congrats on your son Kelly!

LO is so strong now! She has her feet under my ribs and when she stretches out or kicks now I actually yelp in pain! It really feels like my rib will break sometimes :shock: xxx


----------



## till bob

hey girls hope ur all well gona go back and catch up in a min just needed to share this well had a real hectic day yday took tilly to thomas land at drayton manor and stayed for the fireworks so was a really long day but so fab tilly loved it anyway got home about 8 last nite and was knackered think i went straight to sleep i woke up at 3 this mornin for a wee and had an incredible erge to push i think kirsty had the same the other nite 2 it was so scary i was nearly in tears i had period style cramps and my tummy was rock hard it also felt really weird down below to now im thinkin it was cause we did soooo much walkin yday and it was just my body sayin i did too much and it was just bad braxton hicks its frightened me that much iv packed a hospital bag just in case even tho im havin a home birth sorry for the long post just need to hear wat u guys think xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> OT ~ But just had to share, my eldest Son passed his driving test 1st time today :happydance: Im really proud
> 
> Also, cant believe that my 'baby' has grown up so much! (how'd that happen! :dohh:)

aww that's fab - congrats to your son. :thumbup:



till bob said:


> hey girls hope ur all well gona go back and catch up in a min just needed to share this well had a real hectic day yday took tilly to thomas land at drayton manor and stayed for the fireworks so was a really long day but so fab tilly loved it anyway got home about 8 last nite and was knackered think i went straight to sleep i woke up at 3 this mornin for a wee and had an incredible erge to push i think kirsty had the same the other nite 2 it was so scary i was nearly in tears i had period style cramps and my tummy was rock hard it also felt really weird down below to now im thinkin it was cause we did soooo much walkin yday and it was just my body sayin i did too much and it was just bad braxton hicks its frightened me that much iv packed a hospital bag just in case even tho im havin a home birth sorry for the long post just need to hear wat u guys think xx

 Really don't know what to think tillbob. I don't think I've even had braxton hicks so I haven't any advice to give. sorry :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Ok this might be a odd question but has any ones bump gone numb?

It used to just be a patch around my belly button but now my whole bump is numb, like id had a local anastetic.


----------



## xkirstyx

till bob said:


> hey girls hope ur all well gona go back and catch up in a min just needed to share this well had a real hectic day yday took tilly to thomas land at drayton manor and stayed for the fireworks so was a really long day but so fab tilly loved it anyway got home about 8 last nite and was knackered think i went straight to sleep i woke up at 3 this mornin for a wee and had an incredible erge to push i think kirsty had the same the other nite 2 it was so scary i was nearly in tears i had period style cramps and my tummy was rock hard it also felt really weird down below to now im thinkin it was cause we did soooo much walkin yday and it was just my body sayin i did too much and it was just bad braxton hicks its frightened me that much iv packed a hospital bag just in case even tho im havin a home birth sorry for the long post just need to hear wat u guys think xx

omg yeah it was me! its soooo scary isnt it! iv not got a clue what caused mine but ever since iv been having random add contractions or really bad back pain and cramps! :nope:


----------



## mummyclo

lozzy21 said:


> Ok this might be a odd question but has any ones bump gone numb?
> 
> It used to just be a patch around my belly button but now my whole bump is numb, like id had a local anastetic.

My whole belly button is numb!! Thought it was just my weird belly button, coz i had it reconstructed as a baby, coz i was prem!


----------



## lozzy21

Mine started off as just my belly button, but i put it down to the scar from when i had it pirced.


----------



## KellyC75

I have been experiencing that awfull feeling of 'so much to do, so little time' today....Like, literally....when you find it hard to even finish making yourself a drink :dohh:

I remember feeling like that after having DS2....Totally overwhlemed


----------



## mummyclo

Im pretty glad you mentioned it now Lozzy! Thougt it was just me :haha:
It also feels funny when i poke it like its going to split open :sick:


----------



## till bob

xkirstyx said:


> till bob said:
> 
> 
> hey girls hope ur all well gona go back and catch up in a min just needed to share this well had a real hectic day yday took tilly to thomas land at drayton manor and stayed for the fireworks so was a really long day but so fab tilly loved it anyway got home about 8 last nite and was knackered think i went straight to sleep i woke up at 3 this mornin for a wee and had an incredible erge to push i think kirsty had the same the other nite 2 it was so scary i was nearly in tears i had period style cramps and my tummy was rock hard it also felt really weird down below to now im thinkin it was cause we did soooo much walkin yday and it was just my body sayin i did too much and it was just bad braxton hicks its frightened me that much iv packed a hospital bag just in case even tho im havin a home birth sorry for the long post just need to hear wat u guys think xx
> 
> omg yeah it was me! its soooo scary isnt it! iv not got a clue what caused mine but ever since iv been having random add contractions or really bad back pain and cramps! :nope:Click to expand...

how strange it was awful my hubby was ready to take me to hospital it really scared us tbh iv got a really strong feelin shes gona make an early appearance dont know why bet everyone feels like that 2 tho x who else has had there baby the front page says 5 babies born have i missed sumthin x just read the front page didnt realise raquels were here congratualtions xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

till bob said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> till bob said:
> 
> 
> hey girls hope ur all well gona go back and catch up in a min just needed to share this well had a real hectic day yday took tilly to thomas land at drayton manor and stayed for the fireworks so was a really long day but so fab tilly loved it anyway got home about 8 last nite and was knackered think i went straight to sleep i woke up at 3 this mornin for a wee and had an incredible erge to push i think kirsty had the same the other nite 2 it was so scary i was nearly in tears i had period style cramps and my tummy was rock hard it also felt really weird down below to now im thinkin it was cause we did soooo much walkin yday and it was just my body sayin i did too much and it was just bad braxton hicks its frightened me that much iv packed a hospital bag just in case even tho im havin a home birth sorry for the long post just need to hear wat u guys think xx
> 
> omg yeah it was me! its soooo scary isnt it! iv not got a clue what caused mine but ever since iv been having random add contractions or really bad back pain and cramps! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> how strange it was awful my hubby was ready to take me to hospital it really scared us tbh iv got a really strong feelin shes gona make an early appearance dont know why bet everyone feels like that 2 tho x who else has had there baby the front page says 5 babies born have i missed sumthin x just read the front page didnt realise raquels were here congratualtions xxxClick to expand...

yeah my OH was sleeping and i couldnt shout on him coz i didnt wanna wake my son! so i sat on the loo for 5min not able to move. i keep thinking baby will be early but knowing me i will still go over!


----------



## xkirstyx

lozzy i dunno about the bump hunny, why dont u give triage a phone and see what they say? x


----------



## ducky1502

Trying to load a video of baby moving but it's being a pain.....


----------



## ducky1502

This is a video of my baby trying to escape :rofl: it's 30seconds long and it's only good for like the last 10 seconds so be patient :)

https://tinypic.com/r/64qeqs/7

Please excuse our talking and the fact that we're watching 'mythbusters' :blush: haha.


----------



## Kerrieann

wow thats vids great zoe! :happydance:


----------



## till bob

omg thats ace ducky xx


----------



## till bob

did u go over with ur first kirsty i went over 4 days with tilly but i remember feelinlike she was gona be early and she wasnt so who knows lol x


----------



## spencerbear

lozzy21 said:


> Im still getting pesterd for sex but i was fat to start with.
> 
> Im going to join slimming world once baby arrives, i need to loose at least 6 stone

Ill be going back to slimming world once baby is here. Ive got about 7st to lose :cry:



lozzy21 said:


> It does but its also been a pain in the arse when trying to shop. Luckily we both have big familys that will bombard us with clothes because all we'v got is babygrows and vests and a few nutral outfits. Also thank god for the january sales lol

Ive only bought a fewneutral baby gros but knowing my luck this one will turn up after the decentsales have been on a few days, so still wont get anything nice :haha:



KellyC75 said:


> OT ~ But just had to share, my eldest Son passed his driving test 1st time today :happydance: Im really proud
> 
> Also, cant believe that my 'baby' has grown up so much! (how'd that happen! :dohh:)

Congratulations to your son, they really do grow up so so quick.....


----------



## Nut_Shake

Wow so much going on here! I don't think i'm going to be able to reply to everything!!

I'll just say i hope everyone is ok!! xxxx


----------



## xkirstyx

till bob said:


> did u go over with ur first kirsty i went over 4 days with tilly but i remember feelinlike she was gona be early and she wasnt so who knows lol x

yeah i went over 3days but went into labout on my due date i pray its not gonna be as long and hard this time round! hopefully coz its only been a year things might still be a bit loose lol i cant remember if i thought i was gonna go early with jack :shrug:


----------



## spencerbear

Good job i just had a flick through my notes, ive got a consultant appointment in the morning....


----------



## - Butterfly -

wow ducky that vid is amazing!! x


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> Mizze :rofl:
> 
> I think there will be a fair few dreamers born this month, prepare yourselves ladies, IT COULD BE YOU!!! :haha: sorry didnt want to scare anyone lol :haha:

lol - I am hoping so :) 

Only 26 days left for me if we go to 40 weeks (and not under or over) :)


----------



## lozzy21

Aparently a numb bump is normal, sommat to do with the nerves.

Iv come and hidden upstairs, OH is watching the football and is shouting like a madman


----------



## Nut_Shake

lozzy21 said:


> Aparently a numb bump is normal, sommat to do with the nerves.
> 
> Iv come and hidden upstairs, OH is watching the football and is shouting like a madman

My hubby does that, tells the ref to 'f*ck off' and screams like a banshee. It's a little bit scary!!


----------



## mrsbling

Well, as this has been my first day of work, I am just realising how boring daytime Television actually is!!!!!

....on the plus side, my sister came over and bought me lunch and some flowers, then she cut and coloured my hair (she is a hairdreser :) ) .... so now I am all ready for LO to arrive - well I need to get the waxing appointment sorted first :rofl:

Hope you are all well, and relaxing as much as possible :) x


----------



## Pixxie

Is anyone watching The Little House at 9pm? 

Didn't realise football was on! One advantage to OH working away is I don't have to listen to him swear at the TV and shout 'ROOOOOOOONEY!!' :dohh: Can't wait till the baby's here and he has to be quiet while its on :rofl: 

Mabel really is trying to break my rib tonight, owowowowowowowow! :cry: xxxx


----------



## spencerbear

Im recording it, so will probably end up watching it tomorrow


----------



## lozzy21

Nut_Shake said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Aparently a numb bump is normal, sommat to do with the nerves.
> 
> Iv come and hidden upstairs, OH is watching the football and is shouting like a madman
> 
> My hubby does that, tells the ref to 'f*ck off' and screams like a banshee. It's a little bit scary!!Click to expand...

OH makes me jump all the time so i come and hide. He will be getting kicked off to the pub once baby arrives


----------



## - Butterfly -

spencerbear said:


> Im recording it, so will probably end up watching it tomorrow

 same here! way too tired to watch anymore tv


----------



## Pixxie

ducky1502 said:


> This is a video of my baby trying to escape :rofl: it's 30seconds long and it's only good for like the last 10 seconds so be patient :)
> 
> https://tinypic.com/r/64qeqs/7
> 
> Please excuse our talking and the fact that we're watching 'mythbusters' :blush: haha.

Woah!!! :haha: I hate it when LO does that, it feels horrid! xxx


----------



## ducky1502

It was gd to actually record it so i can look back at it when i miss being pregnant lol.


----------



## WILSMUM

OMG Ducky! That video is awesome!! Really looks like he's trying to push his way out!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Girls what dose thrush feel like?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Zoe that video is fab!! I keep tryin to catch my LO moving like that but never quite catch it! Sooo cute!!


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> It was gd to actually record it so i can look back at it when i miss being pregnant lol.

OMG that looked amazing - Unfortunately my LO is definitely camera shy...... she can be moving around for ages, and as soon as the camera comes out - she goes all shy on me lol x That will be great fro you to watch back with LO :)


----------



## Pixxie

The Little House was great, worth watching xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Wat is the little house?


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
Hope you are all well.... I am off to our doc appointment soon. :) can't wait!!
Lozzy, thrush is really uncomfortable... itching, burning, redness and you get a strange discharge... it's no fun. It's common in pregnancy as our pH levels are all over the place. You can use canestan, or take salt baths, or baths with bicarb of soda o neutralise your pH. xx


----------



## mummyclo

ARGH!!! I HATE BRAXTON HICKS!!!! :cry:
Been up all night AGAIN! Thought i was lucky and had got away without them, last night they were coming every half hour then every 10 mins :(
The first one always hurts and wakes me up in shock!
Anyway, how is everyone this morning?
x


----------



## - Butterfly -

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> Hope you are all well.... I am off to our doc appointment soon. :) can't wait!!
> Lozzy, thrush is really uncomfortable... itching, burning, redness and you get a strange discharge... it's no fun. It's common in pregnancy as our pH levels are all over the place. You can use canestan, or take salt baths, or baths with bicarb of soda o neutralise your pH. xx

 Good luck for your appt :thumbup:



mummyclo said:


> ARGH!!! I HATE BRAXTON HICKS!!!! :cry:
> Been up all night AGAIN! Thought i was lucky and had got away without them, last night they were coming every half hour then every 10 mins :(
> The first one always hurts and wakes me up in shock!
> Anyway, how is everyone this morning?
> x

 :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

31 weeks

33 weeks

33 weeks for me today :happydance::happydance: Thought I'd include my bump pics!! I don't think it's changed much :shrug:


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> *Is anyone watching The Little House at 9pm? *
> 
> Didn't realise football was on! One advantage to OH working away is I don't have to listen to him swear at the TV and shout 'ROOOOOOOONEY!!' :dohh: Can't wait till the baby's here and he has to be quiet while its on :rofl:
> 
> Mabel really is trying to break my rib tonight, owowowowowowowow! :cry: xxxx

I decided not to watch it - DH came to bed and put the second half on - and I got all upset about it - wont say why as I know not everyone who wants to watch it has yet. DH had to give me a cuddle and tell me it wasnt real! :blush::cry: I think perhaps its something I would enjoy AFTER im not pregnant and horminal anymore. 


- Butterfly - said:


> View attachment 132240
> 31 weeks
> 
> View attachment 132241
> 33 weeks
> 
> 33 weeks for me today :happydance::happydance: Thought I'd include my bump pics!! I don't think it's changed much :shrug:

I think its dropped Butterfly. Looks great!

I am on strict instructions from DH today to TAKE IT EASY. I have been really struggling since Friday night - even yesterday when I did nothing but visit my parents I was exhausted and ill with it last night. 

I dont think I realised how easy it was to over do it last week when I was running on adrenaline for most of the week - this week is payback apparently. Mrs Bling - agreed daytime telly can be mind numbing! So many channels so little on!! 

So today - visit my Nan this morning cos I promised then come home and nap/ relax until 1st antenatal class this evening!! :thumbup::happydance:

Ducky that video was excellent! Chloe hon, :hugs: 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Yep its deffo dropped hun :)
I think my LO must be engaged because i keep getting pain in my lady bits and it feels like he is so low! I want him to come out NOW!
Have a nice easy day today Mizze! :hugs:
x


----------



## Pixxie

Don't know if anyone has heard about the gas explosion in Salford, I heard it from my house this morning. From what I gather on facebook it's totalled 4 houses and people are trapped in the rubble :nope:


----------



## - Butterfly -

That sounds like good advice Mizze. I think you're right - whilst you've been working you've been running on adrenalin. I think a few days of rest will do you the world of good.

I've tried to record my bump this morning but everytime I put the recorder on Rosie stops moving!! ha ha


----------



## mummyclo

Pixxie said:


> Don't know if anyone has heard about the gas explosion in Salford, I heard it from my house this morning. From what I gather on facebook it's totalled 4 houses and people are trapped in the rubble :nope:

OH MY!! I did see that Pixxie!
Are you ok? I hope eveyone involved is ok :flower:
Must be horrid for you :hugs:
xx


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Don't know if anyone has heard about the gas explosion in Salford, I heard it from my house this morning. From what I gather on facebook it's totalled 4 houses and people are trapped in the rubble :nope:
> 
> OH MY!! I did see that Pixxie!
> Are you ok? I hope eveyone involved is ok :flower:
> Must be horrid for you :hugs:
> xxClick to expand...

Yea I'm about 5 miles away but I have friends and family who live around there :nope: Just waiting to hear from people and make sure no-one is hurt xx


----------



## mummyclo

I hope everyone is ok hun :hugs:
xx


----------



## Mizze

Oh hon - no I havent seen the news.

Hope everyone is okay :hugs:

Mizze x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pixxie said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Don't know if anyone has heard about the gas explosion in Salford, I heard it from my house this morning. From what I gather on facebook it's totalled 4 houses and people are trapped in the rubble :nope:
> 
> OH MY!! I did see that Pixxie!
> Are you ok? I hope eveyone involved is ok :flower:
> Must be horrid for you :hugs:
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yea I'm about 5 miles away but I have friends and family who live around there :nope: Just waiting to hear from people and make sure no-one is hurt xxClick to expand...

 HOpe everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

I hadn't heard about it but saw yr FB status and wondered what had happened!
Hope everyone is OK :hug:


Well I decided that it would be a really good idea to fall down the stairs this morning!!!!! Thanklfully I only slipped down a couple on my bum/back and don't seem any the worse for wear apart from a bruised elbow! Just a bit shaken up! So have decided that the washing, kitchen, dusting etc can wait today!! 
I've got my penultimate MW appointment in an hour and after that I'm just gonna chill till its time to pick Wil up from school!


----------



## xkirstyx

hope everyone is ok pixxie!

i ended up going to my bed at 8.30 last night to watch tv and take time off the internet coz i was feeling so shit! i watched the little house aswell was good! x


----------



## Pixxie

Thanks everyone, it seems like everyone I know is ok although I'm still waiting for news from a couple of people. 

Hope you're ok Wilsmum! xxx


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
I am back from my appointment, booked in for my section on the 8 dec !!!!! :happydance:
Doc wanted to do it on the 5th, but DH will be away then, well in fact doctor says she doesn't think baby will stay in tel then, cause he is quite low down already ( which explains my aches and pains down there). So I have an appointment again in 2 weeks and she will do an examination ... I am so excited !!!!!!!! :)

Butterfly, lovely bump :flower: and pixxie, hope everyone is ok. xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Anouska - hope you're ok. I can't believe how close you are now!!

Wishing - that's a really early date for c section? How come they are doing it so early?

xx


----------



## Pixxie

How exiting to have a set date! I'm almost jealous :haha: 

My cousin was on the street where the explosion was, at her friends this morning but she is ok, just shaken up. xx


----------



## mummyclo

I wish i knew when i was having my baby! :hissy:


----------



## lozzy21

Me too Chloe

Iv woke up this morning and it was lovly and sunny, in the space of 20 mins its gone dark and cloudy and has just started to rain


----------



## mummyclo

I wish they just came on their due date!! How hard would that be?
:haha:


----------



## wishingforbub

- Butterfly - said:


> Anouska - hope you're ok. I can't believe how close you are now!!
> 
> Wishing - that's a really early date for c section? How come they are doing it so early?
> 
> xx

I will be 37w4d then, doctor says that baby is likely to come even earlier on his own, cause I am engaged already! In 2 weeks she will do an internal. I didnt expect it to be so soon either LOL, but whatever she feels is the right date, I will go with it 
8th is mty DH bday too !!! So a nice pressie for daddy xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Thanks girls! I'm OK have a very bruised left bum cheek I think! But bubs has been having a bit of a wriggle and I'm on my way to MW now!!
I can't believe theres only 20 days left!! This time in 3 weeks I'll be n hospital with a new baby!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Wishing what a lovely pressie! How exciting, i really wish i knew when mine was coming!

Pixxie, hope everyone is ok and no one is hurt, must have been scary :hugs:

Good luck at ur apt wilsmum

How iis everyone else this morning? I have so much cleaning to do but am really starting to struggle with the little things now ut need it all done before dh gets home as not fair on him :cry:


----------



## lozzy21

Kerri im doing one room a day, yesterday i gutted the bathroom, today its the kithen.


----------



## - Butterfly -

wishingforbub said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Anouska - hope you're ok. I can't believe how close you are now!!
> 
> Wishing - that's a really early date for c section? How come they are doing it so early?
> 
> xx
> 
> I will be 37w4d then, doctor says that baby is likely to come even earlier on his own, cause I am engaged already! In 2 weeks she will do an internal. I didnt expect it to be so soon either LOL, but whatever she feels is the right date, I will go with it
> 8th is mty DH bday too !!! So a nice pressie for daddy xxClick to expand...

 They don't do them before 39 weeks here - I hoping to try and convince them just a few days earlier than 39 weeks for me but I doubt it. :blush:



Kerrieann said:


> Wishing what a lovely pressie! How exciting, i really wish i knew when mine was coming!
> 
> Pixxie, hope everyone is ok and no one is hurt, must have been scary :hugs:
> 
> Good luck at ur apt wilsmum
> 
> How iis everyone else this morning? I have so much cleaning to do but am really starting to struggle with the little things now ut need it all done before dh gets home as not fair on him :cry:

 uuugghhh I know that feeling. I always try to have the house 'tidy' and tea being cooked for when he comes home but there are loads of other stuff that needs doing that I just can't get the motivation to do :dohh:


----------



## wishingforbub

*Butterfly* : well i thought that they would do it at 39 here too, but seeing that doctor is convinced he'll come sooner anyway, she made it sooner... and here there is no plea/ case you need to state to get a section. I guess it also depends on your doctor... mine actually worked mainly in the UK :)


----------



## ducky1502

I think at this stage it's ok to just sit back and not do a lot some days.... we're 8 months pregnant! I also feel so guilty when OH comes home sometimes to nothing for dinner or a house thats a bit of a mess but I'm not going to make myself ill and force myself to do it. I do what I can, when I can and that's all I'm prepared to do. Cooking a baby is hard work as it is, plus I'm still working 3 days a week.


----------



## Mizze

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> I am back from my appointment, booked in for my section on the 8 dec !!!!! :happydance:
> Doc wanted to do it on the 5th, but DH will be away then, well in fact doctor says she doesn't think baby will stay in tel then, cause he is quite low down already ( which explains my aches and pains down there). So I have an appointment again in 2 weeks and she will do an examination ... I am so excited !!!!!!!! :)
> 
> Butterfly, lovely bump :flower: and pixxie, hope everyone is ok. xx

Wow! Lucky you to know - thats very early but I suppose the Dr is concerned about bubs coming early anyway. 



Pixxie said:


> How exiting to have a set date! I'm almost jealous :haha:
> 
> My cousin was on the street where the explosion was, at her friends this morning but she is ok, just shaken up. xx

Oh goodness Pixxie!! Im glad she is okay. Thinking of that poor lady in hospital though. 



wishingforbub said:


> 8th is mty DH bday too !!! So a nice pressie for daddy xx

Awwww! 



WILSMUM said:


> Thanks girls! I'm OK have a very bruised left bum cheek I think! But bubs has been having a bit of a wriggle and I'm on my way to MW now!!
> I can't believe theres only 20 days left!! This time in 3 weeks I'll be n hospital with a new baby!!!!

Glad you are okay hon - I fell a couple of weeks ago really shook me up - glad you are seeing the MW today. I am really struggling to get my head round how soon these babies will really be here.



lozzy21 said:


> Kerri im doing one room a day, yesterday i gutted the bathroom, today its the kithen.

Im on DH imposed rest. Have invitied my Nan and Mum over here for coffee tomorrow instead of me popping over there today. Have Dr appt for 11.30 to see about getting tablets for my heartburn - im half way through a largish bottle of gavison that ive had for 24 hours - thats not good. Its making me feel so sick and coupled with the tiredness brought on from last week that I have to do something or I wont make the antenatal class tonight. Not if I feel like I have done the last 3 evenings! 

Feel bad that im not doing any housework. Have just put some washing out on driers - its windy rainy and cold here. Desperately needed washing, I was down to my last pair of clean knickers that still fit! And the kitchen will be tidied and dishwasher emptied etc but apart from that I just have to leave it for a few days and grit my teeth at the mess. 

Will tidy kitchen table (which is really large and a catchall for all sorts of crap at the moment) tomorrow morning before relatives arrive but they will just have to put up with the dust everywhere! 

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls :flower:

Pixxie, hope everyone is Ok...:hugs:

Wilsmum, bless you, I bet that did shake you up....:hugs: Take it easy Girl




wishingforbub said:


> *Butterfly* : well i thought that they would do it at 39 here too, but seeing that doctor is convinced he'll come sooner anyway, she made it sooner... and here there is no plea/ case you need to state to get a section. I guess it also depends on your doctor... mine actually worked mainly in the UK :)

Great news on getting your date...:happydance:

I wish mine would book me in early....Im booked for 39 weeks, but really want it another week early...:thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Ive booked myself in for an early doctors appointment (not due until 37wks)

I really think they have my dates wrong still, im feeling huge, getting all manor of aches & pains.....Everyone I meet keeps commenting on my size & how I must be due anyday now!

Im not just being a winge bag, I know what its like to have a BIG baby (DS2 was 9lb 10oz-born on due date....But this feels different)

Heres my picture from today ~ Please be honest, what do you think?

Technically I should still have 6 weeks left! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG000040.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KellyC75

In fact....I gotta go now! Appointments in ten minutes, takes me nearly that to get into car!!! :haha::blush::haha:

Shall look forward to what you Girls think though :thumbup:


----------



## Mizze

Honestly - you are 2 weeks ahead of me and look much more.

Now I know that all our bodies and bumps are different but hon you do look ready to drop - literally 

Definately see the Dr if you are worried - as you say you have done this before and know what a big baby feels like. What does your MW say?
Mizze


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks Mizzie...I shall let you know when im back :kiss:

I am 34+1 Weeks today


----------



## wishingforbub

But now I am so nervous 'cause DH is going away 2-6 dec and doc thinks baby will come earlier!! Hopefully not while DH is away. xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Kelly... your bump is lovely !!! It looks big to me, but you are a few weeks ahead of me...but it's a great bump.. enjoy your appointment. x


----------



## Kerrieann

Kelly you look about the same as me but i already know im carrying a big baby, ds was also a big baby at 10lb so know how you feel, i would say ur just carrying another bg baby rather then have ur dates wrong, im sure they will do ur fundal height today and take it from there? x


----------



## - Butterfly -

It's difficult to tell so I thought I'd put yours and mine up together. You are a week ahead of me.






hmmm I'm actually thinking how SMALL mine looks now!! :shrug:

I also think it makes a big difference how baby is lying. x


----------



## WILSMUM

ducky1502 said:


> I think at this stage it's ok to just sit back and not do a lot some days.... we're 8 months pregnant! I also feel so guilty when OH comes home sometimes to nothing for dinner or a house thats a bit of a mess but I'm not going to make myself ill and force myself to do it. I do what I can, when I can and that's all I'm prepared to do. Cooking a baby is hard work as it is, plus I'm still working 3 days a week.

I know how you feel, I feel guilty about not doing housework and stuff as well esp when DH is working fulltime and then gets up early in the morning to do some sorting/tidying to stop me from doing it!!! He has a right go at me though if I do housework but I can't leave it for him!


Kelly yr 2 weeks behind me and look much bigger but then I don't seem to have big babies and being tall with a long torso makes a difference!


Well MW was all OK - wee fine, blood pressure good, baby is head down but free still and babys heartbeat is good as well. She did my FH but didn't write it in my notes! But did say she thought baby is gonna be about the same size as Wil was at 7lb1 - am a little confused as baby has been measuring along the top line which would make it over 8lb at 39 weeks! So who knows! I guess we'll find out in 3 weeks!!!


Think I'm gonna make myself a cup of white hot chocolate now! Mmmmmmm!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Glad your appt went well Anouska x


----------



## ducky1502

Got a load of baby clothes in the washer :happydance: I love it! 

OH is still in bed, lazy thing lol. Poor thing is trying to adjust to working nights and how his days off will work so he's so exhausted. The night before last he was asleep at 9.30 and didnt get up yesterday until half 12. 

MUST remember to go and get my 34wk bloods done at the hospital today, I assume I just turn up :shrug: hope it doesn't matter I'm a few days late.


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> Its not that Ness, my landlord is really mean and wont let me decorate :cry:
> So the carpet is red/pink and its just awful! I put some curtains up and stuff but it's never going to be half as nice as anyone else's :cry:
> Hopefully we can move before he gets old enough to go in there, i've put the crib in our room because i can't bare to go in there :(




mummyclo said:


> A RUG!!!! Brilliant Idea!! I didn't think of that! :dohh:
> Im going to look for one now! :happydance:

definitely get a rug you can get quite large ones so it would cover most of the carpet - Ikea have some great ones! 

Our baby's room is neutral anyway as we'll be moving in a couple of years and I'm not a fan of pink or blue bedrooms anyway - if we keep it neutral the house will be easier to sell! 



calliebaby said:


> We bought our furniture pretty cheap and are staining/painting them to match each other. Our changing table, dresser and glider cost $68 to buy and probably $100 in total with buying paint and such (I re-did the fabric on the glider's cushions). The only new piece of furniture is the crib.

I was going to get OH to stain the natural colour cot and dresser as the wardrobe and drawers are a darker beech colour but tbh it looks ok as it is so not going to bother



KellyC75 said:


> OT ~ But just had to share, my eldest Son passed his driving test 1st time today :happydance: Im really proud
> 
> Also, cant believe that my 'baby' has grown up so much! (how'd that happen! :dohh:)

:happydance: congratulations for your son! 



Pixxie said:


> Congrats on your son Kelly!
> 
> LO is so strong now! She has her feet under my ribs and when she stretches out or kicks now I actually yelp in pain! It really feels like my rib will break sometimes :shock: xxx

Ava is like that she stretches out now and pushes against my left rib cage and into my right hip its sooo painful! I yelp in pain sometimes it takes my breath away - OH looks at me like a looney :haha: xx



lozzy21 said:


> Ok this might be a odd question but has any ones bump gone numb?
> 
> It used to just be a patch around my belly button but now my whole bump is numb, like id had a local anastetic.

the underneath of my bump feels numb and my belly button too its like I know I'm touching it but can't actually feel it really 



mummyclo said:


> Im pretty glad you mentioned it now Lozzy! Thougt it was just me :haha:
> It also feels funny when i poke it like its going to split open :sick:

I really dislike it when Ava pushes out her feet behind my belly button it makes me feel funny and its painful too! I have to push back to stop her pushing out so much but that makes her do it more I think :haha: little monkey!



Nut_Shake said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Aparently a numb bump is normal, sommat to do with the nerves.
> 
> Iv come and hidden upstairs, OH is watching the football and is shouting like a madman
> 
> My hubby does that, tells the ref to 'f*ck off' and screams like a banshee. It's a little bit scary!!Click to expand...

yup OH does that too - I just stare at him like....err ok then....only men could get excited about chasing a piece of leather up and down a field they're like dogs lol 



Mizze said:


> I am on strict instructions from DH today to TAKE IT EASY. I have been really struggling since Friday night - even yesterday when I did nothing but visit my parents I was exhausted and ill with it last night.
> 
> I dont think I realised how easy it was to over do it last week when I was running on adrenaline for most of the week - this week is payback apparently. Mrs Bling - agreed daytime telly can be mind numbing! So many channels so little on!!
> 
> So today - visit my Nan this morning cos I promised then come home and nap/ relax until 1st antenatal class this evening!! :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> Ducky that video was excellent! Chloe hon, :hugs:
> 
> Mizze xx

Hope you manage a more relaxing day hon. I'm really really struggling at work I sat and cried this morning whilst drinking my cuppa cos I really don;t want to be here. I feel so drained and my legs ache and head aches just sitting here. My back is killing and I can hardly walk far at all :( 

I cant wait to have my mind numbed by daytime tv....it must be heaven lol!! 

yay for first antenatal class I've got mine tomorrow and its my birthday tomorrow yay! Got my pandora cat charm in memory of Ambrose delivered today that OH bought for me and had the Chicco baby carrier delivered that OH was desperate to get he can't wait to carry her around in it lol! xx



mummyclo said:


> Yep its deffo dropped hun :)
> I think my LO must be engaged because i keep getting pain in my lady bits and it feels like he is so low! I want him to come out NOW!
> Have a nice easy day today Mizze! :hugs:
> x

I keep getting pains in my hips and cervix and had a burning sensation round my cervix today no idea what that is :shrug:



Pixxie said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Don't know if anyone has heard about the gas explosion in Salford, I heard it from my house this morning. From what I gather on facebook it's totalled 4 houses and people are trapped in the rubble :nope:
> 
> OH MY!! I did see that Pixxie!
> Are you ok? I hope eveyone involved is ok :flower:
> Must be horrid for you :hugs:
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yea I'm about 5 miles away but I have friends and family who live around there :nope: Just waiting to hear from people and make sure no-one is hurt xxClick to expand...




mummyclo said:


> I hope everyone is ok hun :hugs:
> xx

Hope everyone is ok Pixxie thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> Ive booked myself in for an early doctors appointment (not due until 37wks)
> 
> I really think they have my dates wrong still, im feeling huge, getting all manor of aches & pains.....Everyone I meet keeps commenting on my size & how I must be due anyday now!
> 
> Im not just being a winge bag, I know what its like to have a BIG baby (DS2 was 9lb 10oz-born on due date....But this feels different)
> 
> Heres my picture from today ~ Please be honest, what do you think?
> 
> Technically I should still have 6 weeks left! :dohh:

I'd say you're very big hun - you've already left for docs so good luck hope they can help xx


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> Hi Girls :flower:
> 
> Pixxie, hope everyone is Ok...:hugs:
> 
> Wilsmum, bless you, I bet that did shake you up....:hugs: Take it easy Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> *Butterfly* : well i thought that they would do it at 39 here too, but seeing that doctor is convinced he'll come sooner anyway, she made it sooner... and here there is no plea/ case you need to state to get a section. I guess it also depends on your doctor... mine actually worked mainly in the UK :)
> 
> Great news on getting your date...:happydance:
> 
> I wish mine would book me in early....Im booked for 39 weeks, but really want it another week early...:thumbup:Click to expand...

my friend was booked in for 37 weeks because she had two previous c-secs and her scar was too thin and they were concerned her skin and muscles were too weak to go any further


----------



## wishingforbub

*Ness*: are you still having your section seeing that your LO has turned??


----------



## Nessicle

Oh i was never definitely having a section hun, just wanted one :haha: they wont do them over here unless there's a medical reason so unless she turns back breech then I'll have a regular vaginal delivery. tbh I'm pretty psyched up and ready for it - in fact I'm actually quite looking forward to it now cos I've had enough and want her here already lol xx


----------



## lozzy21

Think im going to have to go get another towel. Iv just realised the only ones that fit round my fat arse are my white bath sheets and i dont think i want to use a white one straight after iv had baby.


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Think im going to have to go get another towel. Iv just realised the only ones that fit round my fat arse are my white bath sheets and i dont think i want to use a white one straight after iv had baby.

:rofl:

lozzy you don't half make me laugh! 

we have navy towels but I can't get those around my fat behind either so just going to buy a really cheap one from Asda or something.


----------



## wishingforbub

oh ok Ness...it's such a good feeling hey knowing bubs is close :)
why is pregnancy so long !! ?


----------



## lozzy21

Wev got brown/caramel ones and i can get them round my top half but have a massive gap at the bottom


----------



## Mizze

Dr wouldnt give me any heartburn tablets so im stuck with the Gaviscon.

BOOOOOOOO! - She was really nice but I was SO hoping for something stronger. But no, she says the iron tablets will make it worse so to get MW to test my bloods ASAP so that I can come off the iron as soon as my levels look good. Seeing MW next week anyway.

But buggerit! 

So small meals, no lying on the sofa in the evening, and need to reduce my wheat intake (one of my major triggers) as much as I practically can. And LOTS of milk to drink.

Ness, sorry you feel so bad - grit your teeth honey its not long now. Wilsmum so glad all was okay at MW. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Xaviersmom

Kerrieann said:


> Wishing what a lovely pressie! How exciting, i really wish i knew when mine was coming!
> 
> Pixxie, hope everyone is ok and no one is hurt, must have been scary :hugs:
> 
> Good luck at ur apt wilsmum
> 
> How iis everyone else this morning? I have so much cleaning to do but am really starting to struggle with the little things now ut need it all done before dh gets home as not fair on him :cry:

I got most of LO's room done yesterday and over did it. I didn't think I had done that much, but the BH and stuff through the night told me otherwise.



wishingforbub said:


> But now I am so nervous 'cause DH is going away 2-6 dec and doc thinks baby will come earlier!! Hopefully not while DH is away. xx

Do you have a secondary support? I have a TON of family in my area...my sis and mum are my back-ups in case something happens and DH is too far away to get right to me.

I'm going to be good today.. Maybe pop in to see a friend and water aerobics tonight..but lots of laying down time today.


----------



## Pixxie

Back from midwife, feelings of baby starting to engage are correct! Midwife didn't say how far down she was but was very surprised when she had a feel and said baby is well down :happydance: She is also starting to turn to face my back now,I can feel her shoulders across the bottom of my bump and I am getting some strong punches in my bum!

Come on Mabel, last week of November, you can do it! :haha: xxx


----------



## wishingforbub

Xaviersmom said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Wishing what a lovely pressie! How exciting, i really wish i knew when mine was coming!
> 
> Pixxie, hope everyone is ok and no one is hurt, must have been scary :hugs:
> 
> Good luck at ur apt wilsmum
> 
> How iis everyone else this morning? I have so much cleaning to do but am really starting to struggle with the little things now ut need it all done before dh gets home as not fair on him :cry:
> 
> I got most of LO's room done yesterday and over did it. I didn't think I had done that much, but the BH and stuff through the night told me otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> But now I am so nervous 'cause DH is going away 2-6 dec and doc thinks baby will come earlier!! Hopefully not while DH is away. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Do you have a secondary support? I have a TON of family in my area...my sis and mum are my back-ups in case something happens and DH is too far away to get right to me.
> 
> I'm going to be good today.. Maybe pop in to see a friend and water aerobics tonight..but lots of laying down time today.Click to expand...

I have no family here hun, but luckily my MIL and SIL are coming on the 30 Nov !!  So they are my backup indeed ! x


----------



## Xaviersmom

Pixxie said:


> Back from midwife, feelings of baby starting to engage are correct! Midwife didn't say how far down she was but was very surprised when she had a feel and said baby is well down :happydance: She is also starting to turn to face my back now,I can feel her shoulders across the bottom of my bump and I am getting some strong punches in my bum!
> 
> *Come on Mabel, last week of November, you can do it!* :haha: xxx

HA HA our due dates are 1 day apart and I'm shooting for 37/38 weeks too!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Wow Pixxie! Keep her cooking in there! IT'S JUST SO CLOSE NOW LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Right, its my hubbies bday on friday, i am on Amazon looking for something to get him, PLEASE GIVE ME SOME IDEAS! I'm really struggling, im so silly for leaving it late. I just want to get him something small, nothing major, like a gadget or something xx


----------



## Pixxie

Nut_Shake said:


> Wow Pixxie! Keep her cooking in there! IT'S JUST SO CLOSE NOW LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Right, its my hubbies bday on friday, i am on Amazon looking for something to get him, PLEASE GIVE ME SOME IDEAS! I'm really struggling, im so silly for leaving it late. I just want to get him something small, nothing major, like a gadget or something xx

I'm hoping to beat you to it :haha: :winkwink: 

What's your price range? xxx


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> It's difficult to tell so I thought I'd put yours and mine up together. You are a week ahead of me.
> 
> View attachment 132278
> 
> 
> View attachment 132279
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm I'm actually thinking how SMALL mine looks now!! :shrug:
> 
> I also think it makes a big difference how baby is lying. x

Wow....That picture comparison really is an eye opener! :wacko:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Pixxie said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Wow Pixxie! Keep her cooking in there! IT'S JUST SO CLOSE NOW LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Right, its my hubbies bday on friday, i am on Amazon looking for something to get him, PLEASE GIVE ME SOME IDEAS! I'm really struggling, im so silly for leaving it late. I just want to get him something small, nothing major, like a gadget or something xx
> 
> I'm hoping to beat you to it :haha: :winkwink:
> 
> What's your price range? xxxClick to expand...

Hahaha! You're on!!

Hmmm, i dunno, maybe about £20/30. I'll be taking him for lunch/dinner too. I just don't want to spend much, plus to be honest he has EVERYTHING! So just want to get him some little gimmicky thing. I'm really struggling this year. I was going to make him a scrap book of him since he was young but i'm being really lazy about it...


----------



## KellyC75

Ok...appointment went well, b/p & urine all fine, so that was good :thumbup:

Then came the measurement.....Im at 38 weeks!!! :help::saywhat:

So she has rang the scan department to get me in for a growth scan :thumbup:


----------



## Pixxie

I got my OH one of them remote control helicopters for £30 last year and he loved it ;) xxx


----------



## Pixxie

38 weeks kelly!? EEP! Hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

KellyC75 said:


> Ok...appointment went well, b/p & urine all fine, so that was good :thumbup:
> 
> Then came the measurement.....Im at 38 weeks!!! :help::saywhat:
> 
> So she has rang the scan department to get me in for a growth scan :thumbup:

OMG what a shock!! Glad all is ok, so exciting!!!!!! xx


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Dr wouldnt give me any heartburn tablets so im stuck with the Gaviscon.
> 
> BOOOOOOOO! - She was really nice but I was SO hoping for something stronger. But no, she says the iron tablets will make it worse so to get MW to test my bloods ASAP so that I can come off the iron as soon as my levels look good. Seeing MW next week anyway.
> 
> But buggerit!
> 
> So small meals, no lying on the sofa in the evening, and need to reduce my wheat intake (one of my major triggers) as much as I practically can. And LOTS of milk to drink.
> 
> Mizze xx

Oh no Mizzie....:nope: I really feel for you

They gave me tablets straight away, as I just wasnt getting any sleep & gaviscon wasnt helping

Another thing that helps is eat your small evening meal as early as possible & then have just a cracker or something light a little later on....:hugs:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Pixxie said:


> I got my OH one of them remote control helicopters for £30 last year and he loved it ;) xxx

I got hubby one a couple of years ago, we went across the road to the park to test it out for the first time, he used the remote control to lift it and it spun up completely out of control and ended up disappearing over the trees! It was the last we saw of it!! Hubby was so upset, he came home with just the remote control in his hand in a sulk. Was very unfunny but also absolutely hilarious!! :rofl:


----------



## wishingforbub

38 weeks Kelly !!! WOW !!! :) Good everything is ok though x


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Dr wouldnt give me any heartburn tablets so im stuck with the Gaviscon.
> 
> BOOOOOOOO! - She was really nice but I was SO hoping for something stronger. But no, she says the iron tablets will make it worse so to get MW to test my bloods ASAP so that I can come off the iron as soon as my levels look good. Seeing MW next week anyway.
> 
> But buggerit!
> 
> So small meals, no lying on the sofa in the evening, and need to reduce my wheat intake (one of my major triggers) as much as I practically can. And LOTS of milk to drink.
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> Oh no Mizzie....:nope: I really feel for you
> 
> They gave me tablets straight away, as I just wasnt getting any sleep & gaviscon wasnt helping
> 
> Another thing that helps is eat your small evening meal as early as possible & then have just a cracker or something light a little later on....:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hon. I said it was waking me (okay not strictly true but it does kick in if im awake in the night) and I showed her the bottle of gaviscon half used in 24 hours but she wouldnt budge I even said "can I not have any tablets" But no... 

Oh well I will take all the tips on board especially the evening meal thingie - we have been eating earlier than usual but we are later eaters so my early isnt necessarily early. IYSWIM. 

I will have leftovers now and soup for tea (before antenatal class) I think and then a cracker later on and see how that works. :thumbup:

38 weeks! Gosh. Glad all was well otherwise- maybe you will be our 1st November Mummy! :baby: Hope scan goes well, sounds as though LO has had a proper growth spurt recently. 

Nat DH is the same - nightmare to buy for and has lots of toys - most of which he hasnt used in ages due to working instead. 

I find men so much harder to buy for than women. Loving the helicopter story though :rofl: 
Sorry not much help! 

Mizze


----------



## Pixxie

Nut_Shake said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> I got my OH one of them remote control helicopters for £30 last year and he loved it ;) xxx
> 
> I got hubby one a couple of years ago, we went across the road to the park to test it out for the first time, he used the remote control to lift it and it spun up completely out of control and ended up disappearing over the trees! It was the last we saw of it!! Hubby was so upset, he came home with just the remote control in his hand in a sulk. Was very unfunny but also absolutely hilarious!! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: !! OH just liked crashing his into my head :roll: 

Sorry, don't know what else to suggest! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

wishingforbub said:


> oh ok Ness...it's such a good feeling hey knowing bubs is close :)
> why is pregnancy so long !! ?

I know!! 40 weeks is a really long time I'm definitely feeling fed up now - not that I want her to be born premature or anything I obviously want her to be cooked and ready but I'm so sore and achey and tired now and I'm really prepared for her to come that I'm actually looking forward to giving birth!! Crazy eh?!


----------



## wishingforbub

Nessicle said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> oh ok Ness...it's such a good feeling hey knowing bubs is close :)
> why is pregnancy so long !! ?
> 
> I know!! 40 weeks is a really long time I'm definitely feeling fed up now - not that I want her to be born premature or anything I obviously want her to be cooked and ready but I'm so sore and achey and tired now and I'm really prepared for her to come that I'm actually looking forward to giving birth!! Crazy eh?!Click to expand...

Hehe I know what you mean Ness! :) but just think, poor elephants are pregnant for like 2 years !!! LOL ;)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hahahaha thanks for reminding me about the helicopter story, been wetting myself for the past 10 minutes about it, lollllllllllllllllllllll

Hmmm, maybe i just wont get him anything and should stop being lazy and make him the bloody scrap book. Time to get creative :D


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> Oh i was never definitely having a section hun, just wanted one :haha: they wont do them over here unless there's a medical reason so unless she turns back breech then I'll have a regular vaginal delivery. tbh I'm pretty psyched up and ready for it - in fact I'm actually quite looking forward to it now cos I've had enough and want her here already lol xx

 I think it's great you're thinking so positively and you're right the nearer you get to due date the more you just 'wanna get on with it!!'



Mizze said:


> Dr wouldnt give me any heartburn tablets so im stuck with the Gaviscon.
> 
> BOOOOOOOO! - She was really nice but I was SO hoping for something stronger. But no, she says the iron tablets will make it worse so to get MW to test my bloods ASAP so that I can come off the iron as soon as my levels look good. Seeing MW next week anyway.
> 
> But buggerit!
> 
> So small meals, no lying on the sofa in the evening, and need to reduce my wheat intake (one of my major triggers) as much as I practically can. And LOTS of milk to drink.
> 
> Ness, sorry you feel so bad - grit your teeth honey its not long now. Wilsmum so glad all was okay at MW.
> 
> Mizze xx

Oh Mizze sorry to hear that. What no lying on the sofa? Good job you like milk hey :thumbup:



Pixxie said:


> Back from midwife, feelings of baby starting to engage are correct! Midwife didn't say how far down she was but was very surprised when she had a feel and said baby is well down :happydance: She is also starting to turn to face my back now,I can feel her shoulders across the bottom of my bump and I am getting some strong punches in my bum!
> 
> Come on Mabel, last week of November, you can do it! :haha: xxx

Fingers crossed for you xx



KellyC75 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> It's difficult to tell so I thought I'd put yours and mine up together. You are a week ahead of me.
> 
> View attachment 132278
> 
> 
> View attachment 132279
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm I'm actually thinking how SMALL mine looks now!! :shrug:
> 
> I also think it makes a big difference how baby is lying. x
> 
> Wow....That picture comparison really is an eye opener! :wacko:Click to expand...

 yes it is!! Although I feel small. It'd be great if we all got our bumps on the same post!! Try not to worry about your measurement though - it could be just fluid :shrug: Hope they get you a scan soon and all is well :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze said:


> Dr wouldnt give me any heartburn tablets so im stuck with the Gaviscon.
> 
> BOOOOOOOO! - She was really nice but I was SO hoping for something stronger. But no, she says the iron tablets will make it worse so to get MW to test my bloods ASAP so that I can come off the iron as soon as my levels look good. Seeing MW next week anyway.
> 
> But buggerit!
> 
> So small meals, no lying on the sofa in the evening, and need to reduce my wheat intake (one of my major triggers) as much as I practically can. And LOTS of milk to drink.
> 
> Ness, sorry you feel so bad - grit your teeth honey its not long now. Wilsmum so glad all was okay at MW.
> 
> Mizze xx

Can you take the iron tablets with milk? I read somewhere that milk inhibits the absorbtion of Iron so dont know if that would counteract but whenever I take my vitamins or other medication I always take them with milk. I've not suffered with heartburn at all this pregnancy really and Ava is really high up...

Thanks honey I'm just trying to grin and bear it - think the hardest part is that I'm soo uncomfortable at work on my chair all day and the bus is really uncomfortable and it's a 40 minute journey too so I'm usually in pain needing to pee by the time I get home :( xx



Pixxie said:


> Back from midwife, feelings of baby starting to engage are correct! Midwife didn't say how far down she was but was very surprised when she had a feel and said baby is well down :happydance: She is also starting to turn to face my back now,I can feel her shoulders across the bottom of my bump and I am getting some strong punches in my bum!
> 
> Come on Mabel, last week of November, you can do it! :haha: xxx

:happydance: for Mabel engaging!! when you say you can feel her shoulders do you get that pressure in your hips like they're trying to push your hips out? MW told me that was baby's shoulders but Ava was head down but free at my last appt. xx



Nut_Shake said:


> Wow Pixxie! Keep her cooking in there! IT'S JUST SO CLOSE NOW LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Right, its my hubbies bday on friday, i am on Amazon looking for something to get him, PLEASE GIVE ME SOME IDEAS! I'm really struggling, im so silly for leaving it late. I just want to get him something small, nothing major, like a gadget or something xx

hmmm does he like golf? I got my OH a private golf lesson from Boots for £30 and it comes with 10 2 for 1 passes at various golf clubs xx



KellyC75 said:


> Ok...appointment went well, b/p & urine all fine, so that was good :thumbup:
> 
> Then came the measurement.....Im at 38 weeks!!! :help::saywhat:
> 
> So she has rang the scan department to get me in for a growth scan :thumbup:

:shock: 38 weeks?! thats mental!! when's your scan? x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nut_Shake said:


> Hahahaha thanks for reminding me about the helicopter story, been wetting myself for the past 10 minutes about it, lollllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> Hmmm, maybe i just wont get him anything and should stop being lazy and make him the bloody scrap book. Time to get creative :D

 How about some nice aftershave - boring I know :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Butterfly! yeah I'm feeling pretty positive about giving birth - I have my moments when I get anxious and a bit panicky about having to give birth but think that's normal! xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

wishingforbub said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> oh ok Ness...it's such a good feeling hey knowing bubs is close :)
> why is pregnancy so long !! ?
> 
> I know!! 40 weeks is a really long time I'm definitely feeling fed up now - not that I want her to be born premature or anything I obviously want her to be cooked and ready but I'm so sore and achey and tired now and I'm really prepared for her to come that I'm actually looking forward to giving birth!! Crazy eh?!Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe I know what you mean Ness! :) but just think, poor elephants are pregnant for like 2 years !!! LOL ;)Click to expand...

Jackie Chans mum was pregnant with him for like 12 months! They didn't have money to go and get her induced or something so she just had to wait until he was ready to come out. LOL!! Poor woman!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

- Butterfly - said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Hahahaha thanks for reminding me about the helicopter story, been wetting myself for the past 10 minutes about it, lollllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> Hmmm, maybe i just wont get him anything and should stop being lazy and make him the bloody scrap book. Time to get creative :D
> 
> How about some nice aftershave - boring I know :dohh:Click to expand...

I could have, but he has enough aftershave to open a bloomin shop. He spoils himself far too much!!


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze said:


> Thanks hon. I said it was waking me (okay not strictly true but it does kick in if im awake in the night) and I showed her the bottle of gaviscon half used in 24 hours but she wouldnt budge I even said "can I not have any tablets" But no...
> 
> Oh well I will take all the tips on board especially the evening meal thingie - we have been eating earlier than usual but we are later eaters so my early isnt necessarily early. IYSWIM.
> 
> I will have leftovers now and soup for tea (before antenatal class) I think and then a cracker later on and see how that works. :thumbup:
> 
> 38 weeks! Gosh. Glad all was well otherwise- maybe you will be our 1st November Mummy! :baby: Hope scan goes well, sounds as though LO has had a proper growth spurt recently.
> 
> Nat DH is the same - nightmare to buy for and has lots of toys - most of which he hasnt used in ages due to working instead.
> 
> I find men so much harder to buy for than women. Loving the helicopter story though :rofl:
> Sorry not much help!
> 
> Mizze

just make sure to avoid anything acidic too like citrus fruits, tomato soup is a culprit (have stuff like cream of mushroom), spicy foods etc :thumbup: most of it I'm sure you know but you'd be surprised what triggers of heartburn lol xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nut_Shake said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Hahahaha thanks for reminding me about the helicopter story, been wetting myself for the past 10 minutes about it, lollllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> Hmmm, maybe i just wont get him anything and should stop being lazy and make him the bloody scrap book. Time to get creative :D
> 
> How about some nice aftershave - boring I know :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I could have, but he has enough aftershave to open a bloomin shop. He spoils himself far too much!!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

Hopefully your groth scan will go better than mine kelly.


----------



## cho

chocolate is my worst culprit for heart burn, doesnt stop me eating it though :)
kelly hope all is ok hun xx


----------



## KellyC75

Ness - I dont know when my growth scan is yet...The Dr left them a message to call me back with a date

Will keep you all informed :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Heres my 33 week bump pic. Excuse the toilet lol

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0848.jpg


----------



## Pixxie

Ness I can't feel her in my hips but when I have a poke of my belly I can feel something hard and straight across the bottom of my bump with 2 round bits on the end :haha: xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Hehe Nat, funny about Jacky Chan, he is only tiny though LOL :)


----------



## Pixxie

Looking good Lozzy! I reckon that's a pink bump :winkwink: xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Wow Lozzy looks like baby is sticking booty out!


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Ness I can't feel her in my hips but when I have a poke of my belly I can feel something hard and straight across the bottom of my bump with 2 round bits on the end :haha: xx

ha ha I'll have to have a feel tonight, Ava definitely feels lower cos of the pressure on my cervix and in my hips - anyone else have a burning sensation in what feels like their cervix? I had it this morning for a bit and it felt really odd!xxx


----------



## wishingforbub

Oooh lovely bump Lozzy !!!!I can't guess by looking at bumps LOL, but I am gonna guess girl too :)


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Looking good Lozzy! I reckon that's a pink bump :winkwink: xx

I agree - its very high!xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Wow Lozzy, great bump! I haven't loaded a bump pic up for like a month, maybe i will... Be prepared!


----------



## lozzy21

Im realy starting to feel fat and uncomfy now. I dident want to complain about it untill i was told im measuring 4 weeks ahead so i feel im alowed to moan now lol


----------



## Mizze

Nut_Shake said:


> Jackie Chans mum was pregnant with him for like 12 months! They didn't have money to go and get her induced or something so she just had to wait until he was ready to come out. LOL!! Poor woman!!

Oh My God - Can you imagine!! Id be ready to perform a c-section on myself by that point! 



Nessicle said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hon. I said it was waking me (okay not strictly true but it does kick in if im awake in the night) and I showed her the bottle of gaviscon half used in 24 hours but she wouldnt budge I even said "can I not have any tablets" But no...
> 
> Oh well I will take all the tips on board especially the evening meal thingie - we have been eating earlier than usual but we are later eaters so my early isnt necessarily early. IYSWIM.
> 
> I will have leftovers now and soup for tea (before antenatal class) I think and then a cracker later on and see how that works. :thumbup:
> 
> 38 weeks! Gosh. Glad all was well otherwise- maybe you will be our 1st November Mummy! :baby: Hope scan goes well, sounds as though LO has had a proper growth spurt recently.
> 
> Nat DH is the same - nightmare to buy for and has lots of toys - most of which he hasnt used in ages due to working instead.
> 
> I find men so much harder to buy for than women. Loving the helicopter story though :rofl:
> Sorry not much help!
> 
> Mizze
> 
> *just make sure to avoid anything acidic too like citrus fruits, tomato soup is a culprit *(have stuff like cream of mushroom), spicy foods etc :thumbup: most of it I'm sure you know but you'd be surprised what triggers of heartburn lol xxClick to expand...

Butterfly the no lying down thing is supposed to help - not entirely sure why - shame as LO always moves more when I lie down - I will still have my feet up just not my head down too. 

Ness, thanks for the tomato soup tip - I actually have 4 tins of heinz in the cupboard - its one of my favourites - will have to space them out. I do have 4 cream of chicken too so I will have that tonight I think. 

Sadly the acid and the anaemia are almost exact opposites - what is good for one is bad for the other, so no milk with the iron tablets and citrus is a bugger for heartburn but the Vit C is great for the iron absorbtion and so on....... Its about finding a balance I think. 

So no milk with food and iron tablets but plenty before and after food. 

Major triggers for me are too much wheat (sound familiar!), wine (no problem there) picked onions (cannot even THINK about eating one of those) and various other things.

Just had the last piece of birthday cake - wheat I know but not giving up my last chance of my Mum's home made sponge - I will take the consequences. 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Mmmmm pickled onions


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Heres my 33 week bump pic. Excuse the toilet lol
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0848.jpg

Great bump Lozzy! Looks great

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Mmmmm pickled onions

When I said I cant even think about eating one (and I would have loved one or more with my lunch) I really mean it - the acid starts in my throat just contemplating it - and by the time I bit into one the acid would actually have kicked in....... :sick:

Mizze xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Me on Friday when I hit 33 weeks!

https://i54.tinypic.com/rc90cz.jpg


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Ness I can't feel her in my hips but when I have a poke of my belly I can feel something hard and straight across the bottom of my bump with 2 round bits on the end :haha: xx
> 
> ha ha I'll have to have a feel tonight, Ava definitely feels lower cos of the pressure on my cervix and in my hips - anyone else have a burning sensation in what feels like their cervix? I had it this morning for a bit and it felt really odd!xxxClick to expand...

I've been having that for weeks! :wacko: Mabel obviously wants out! 



Nut_Shake said:


> Wow Lozzy, great bump! I haven't loaded a bump pic up for like a month, maybe i will... Be prepared!

Yes do! I can't wait to see your double bump! xx


----------



## lozzy21

Babys bum is higher than that, iv just got a pointy bump but you cant tell because of my fat tummy


----------



## - Butterfly -

lozzy21 said:


> Mmmmm pickled onions

 mmmmm !!


----------



## Pixxie

Nut_Shake said:


> Me on Friday when I hit 33 weeks!
> 
> https://i54.tinypic.com/rc90cz.jpg

OMG YOU STOMACH MUSCLES MUST BE AMAZING! :shock: You're going to ping right back into shape, jealous! xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely bumps Lozzy & Nat...:kiss:


----------



## - Butterfly -

lozzy21 said:


> Babys bum is higher than that, iv just got a pointy bump but you cant tell because of my fat tummy

 I can't see a fat tummy hun. Looks all baby to me!:thumbup:


----------



## - Butterfly -

wow Nat such a neat bump! Love the wallpaper too x


----------



## lozzy21

- Butterfly - said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Babys bum is higher than that, iv just got a pointy bump but you cant tell because of my fat tummy
> 
> I can't see a fat tummy hun. Looks all baby to me!:thumbup:Click to expand...

The fat is hiding under my bump lol Hence why i dont do nakey belly ones


----------



## lozzy21

Nat how is there two in there, its so neat!


----------



## Nut_Shake

LOL Pixxie, thanks but I'm not too sure, i hope i do! 

Really fancy pickled onion monster munch now...


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> I've been having that for weeks! :wacko: Mabel obviously wants out!

Oh good long as its normal lol - was bizarre!! 

xx



Mizze said:


> Ness, thanks for the tomato soup tip - I actually have 4 tins of heinz in the cupboard - its one of my favourites - will have to space them out. I do have 4 cream of chicken too so I will have that tonight I think.
> 
> Sadly the acid and the anaemia are almost exact opposites - what is good for one is bad for the other, so no milk with the iron tablets and citrus is a bugger for heartburn but the Vit C is great for the iron absorbtion and so on....... Its about finding a balance I think.
> 
> So no milk with food and iron tablets but plenty before and after food.
> 
> Major triggers for me are too much wheat (sound familiar!), wine (no problem there) picked onions (cannot even THINK about eating one of those) and various other things.
> 
> Just had the last piece of birthday cake - wheat I know but not giving up my last chance of my Mum's home made sponge - I will take the consequences.
> 
> Mizze xx

yeah definitely avoid tomato soup - it's my fave too but it is renowned for heartburn! Maybe thats why I haven't had much heartburn then because I dont eat wheat...? Starbucks and Cafe Nero do gorgeous chocolate brownies if you're craving something sweet and Sainsbury's gluten free selection is good for puddings so you can have those :flower: 

xx



Nut_Shake said:


> Me on Friday when I hit 33 weeks!
> 
> https://i54.tinypic.com/rc90cz.jpg




Pixxie said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Me on Friday when I hit 33 weeks!
> 
> https://i54.tinypic.com/rc90cz.jpg
> 
> OMG YOU STOMACH MUSCLES MUST BE AMAZING! :shock: You're going to ping right back into shape, jealous! xxxClick to expand...

I agree - Nat you look AMAZING!!!! I'm sooooo jealous I can't believe there are two in there! Ava must be mammoth lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

omg I'm so tired now after swimming and lunch. Think I may put my head down for a quick nap. :sleep:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Thanks lozzy and butterfly :) I look actually a bit small in that, i think its the angle of the pic, because im really quite big now! Some girl came up to me the other day at my friends bday and said 'wow you look like youre ready to drop'. I was like, yea carrying 2 will do that to a person!!


----------



## xkirstyx

kelly ur a bit bigger than me i would say my bump is in the middle of u and butterflys! i really want to post my bump pics in here but it wont let me :( iv only got one on fb will need to update that!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Thanks Ness and kelly :D I get a little worried actually that they are going to be really small, i hope they are ok in there, got a scan next tuesday


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> Some girl came up to me the other day at my friends bday and said *'wow you look like youre ready to drop'*. I was like, yea carrying 2 will do that to a person!!

Im getting that soooo much now & I only have one in there! :blush::haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Has anyone elses 'pregnancy brain' got really bad lately? :shrug:

I am forgetting what im doing all the time :wacko: forgetting what im saying to someone..:wacko:..Feeling like im forgetting something all the time :wacko:

Its driving me nuts! :wacko:


----------



## lozzy21

KellyC75 said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Some girl came up to me the other day at my friends bday and said *'wow you look like youre ready to drop'*. I was like, yea carrying 2 will do that to a person!!
> 
> Im getting that soooo much now & I only have one in there! :blush::haha:Click to expand...

I had that comment in the shop in the hospital just before my scan, put me in a strop for the rest of the day.


----------



## Nut_Shake

KellyC75 said:


> Has anyone elses 'pregnancy brain' got really bad lately? :shrug:
> 
> I am forgetting what im doing all the time :wacko: forgetting what im saying to someone..:wacko:..Feeling like im forgetting something all the time :wacko:
> 
> Its driving me nuts! :wacko:

Mine was worst in the middle of the pregnancy, its seems to have gotten better now though. I think it just kinda comes and goes in stages xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

lozzy21 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Some girl came up to me the other day at my friends bday and said *'wow you look like youre ready to drop'*. I was like, yea carrying 2 will do that to a person!!
> 
> Im getting that soooo much now & I only have one in there! :blush::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I had that comment in the shop in the hospital just before my scan, put me in a strop for the rest of the day.Click to expand...

I really sturggle to understand why people say things like that, i'd never even THINK to say that to anyone! I just really don't get it :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> Has anyone elses 'pregnancy brain' got really bad lately? :shrug:
> 
> I am forgetting what im doing all the time :wacko: forgetting what im saying to someone..:wacko:..Feeling like im forgetting something all the time :wacko:
> 
> Its driving me nuts! :wacko:

mines quite bad Kel but think mine is more to do with lack of sleep and still working rather than the hormones - we'll see what its like when I leave next week ha ha


----------



## lozzy21

Nut_Shake said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Some girl came up to me the other day at my friends bday and said *'wow you look like youre ready to drop'*. I was like, yea carrying 2 will do that to a person!!
> 
> Im getting that soooo much now & I only have one in there! :blush::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I had that comment in the shop in the hospital just before my scan, put me in a strop for the rest of the day.Click to expand...
> 
> I really sturggle to understand why people say things like that, i'd never even THINK to say that to anyone! I just really don't get it :shrug:Click to expand...

Me nether, I was allready feeling huge that day and she made it worse. Makes you gutted when have to say you have 7 weeks left


----------



## Nut_Shake

lozzy21 said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Some girl came up to me the other day at my friends bday and said *'wow you look like youre ready to drop'*. I was like, yea carrying 2 will do that to a person!!
> 
> Im getting that soooo much now & I only have one in there! :blush::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I had that comment in the shop in the hospital just before my scan, put me in a strop for the rest of the day.Click to expand...
> 
> I really sturggle to understand why people say things like that, i'd never even THINK to say that to anyone! I just really don't get it :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Me nether, I was allready feeling huge that day and she made it worse. Makes you gutted when have to say you have 7 weeks leftClick to expand...

Screw 'em! Just focus on the bigger picture. Baby will be here next month!! Yays all round!!

I remember when i first posted in December Dreamers (about 28373872 posts ago!) Remember feeling like December was ages away... :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nut_Shake

I think i'm eating too much spicy food, i've been eating so much throughout...
Today i've had cereal (not spicy, lol), then spicy lentils that i made last night with rice, i just made spaghetti with an anchovy, chilli and garlic oilve oil sauce, and just eating a pack of wasabi and soy sauce almonds... There's no such thing as 'too much spice' during pregnancy is there?!


----------



## lozzy21

Nut_Shake said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Some girl came up to me the other day at my friends bday and said *'wow you look like youre ready to drop'*. I was like, yea carrying 2 will do that to a person!!
> 
> Im getting that soooo much now & I only have one in there! :blush::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I had that comment in the shop in the hospital just before my scan, put me in a strop for the rest of the day.Click to expand...
> 
> I really sturggle to understand why people say things like that, i'd never even THINK to say that to anyone! I just really don't get it :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Me nether, I was allready feeling huge that day and she made it worse. Makes you gutted when have to say you have 7 weeks leftClick to expand...
> 
> Screw 'em! Just focus on the bigger picture. Baby will be here next month!! Yays all round!!
> 
> I remember when i first posted in December Dreamers (about 28373872 posts ago!) Remember feeling like December was ages away... :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I can think of some thing to say buts its not yey, more like oh shit :rofl:


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> Heres my 33 week bump pic. Excuse the toilet lol
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0848.jpg

wow that bum is still sticking out ay lol, so cute, i recon girl too :cloud9:


Nut_Shake said:


> Me on Friday when I hit 33 weeks!
> 
> https://i54.tinypic.com/rc90cz.jpg

That is such a gorgeous bump, and cant believe there are 2 in there, you look great!


Nut_Shake said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Some girl came up to me the other day at my friends bday and said *'wow you look like youre ready to drop'*. I was like, yea carrying 2 will do that to a person!!
> 
> Im getting that soooo much now & I only have one in there! :blush::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I had that comment in the shop in the hospital just before my scan, put me in a strop for the rest of the day.Click to expand...
> 
> I really sturggle to understand why people say things like that, i'd never even THINK to say that to anyone! I just really don't get it :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Me nether, I was allready feeling huge that day and she made it worse. Makes you gutted when have to say you have 7 weeks leftClick to expand...
> 
> Screw 'em! Just focus on the bigger picture. Baby will be here next month!! Yays all round!!
> 
> I remember when i first posted in December Dreamers (about 28373872 posts ago!) Remember feeling like December was ages away... :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

yer i remember even a month ago, december seeming ages away but since hitting november its just around the corner :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

As long as you can eat it Nat its fine.


----------



## till bob

KellyC75 said:


> Ive booked myself in for an early doctors appointment (not due until 37wks)
> 
> I really think they have my dates wrong still, im feeling huge, getting all manor of aches & pains.....Everyone I meet keeps commenting on my size & how I must be due anyday now!
> 
> Im not just being a winge bag, I know what its like to have a BIG baby (DS2 was 9lb 10oz-born on due date....But this feels different)
> 
> Heres my picture from today ~ Please be honest, what do you think?
> 
> Technically I should still have 6 weeks left! :dohh:




lozzy21 said:


> Heres my 33 week bump pic. Excuse the toilet lol
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0848.jpg




Nut_Shake said:


> Me on Friday when I hit 33 weeks!
> 
> https://i54.tinypic.com/rc90cz.jpg

ah girls all ur bump pics r beautiful mine is tiny compared to urs kel and urs lozzy im actually startin to panic mine is too small nat ur bump is lovely and neat hun. Got midwife week today so lets hope pheebs has had a big growth spurt. im more than ready for her now cant believe how organized i am and iv nearly finished the xmas shoppin 2. hope everyone is feelin ok today wilsmum and kelly glad ur appointments went well sorry if iv forgot anyone xxxx


----------



## mummyclo

I feel bad for doing nothing today! Just lazed around :)
Have gone bck to bed now cuz im so bored! :haha:
x


----------



## lozzy21

till bob i wouldent compare your bump to mine and kellys, were both measuring 4 weeks over.


----------



## sammiwry

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH why is trying to sort out car insurance a mine field? What looks like the cheapest quote isnt when you want to pay it monthly it actually adds just under £200 to the price! 

Must do a new bump pic!!


----------



## Mizze

Nut_Shake said:


> Me on Friday when I hit 33 weeks!
> 
> https://i54.tinypic.com/rc90cz.jpg

Wow - Nat thats an amazing bump considering you have TWO in there and are 33+ weeks. 



Nessicle said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> yeah definitely avoid tomato soup - it's my fave too but it is renowned for heartburn! Maybe thats why I haven't had much heartburn then because I dont eat wheat...? Starbucks and Cafe Nero do gorgeous chocolate brownies if you're craving something sweet and Sainsbury's gluten free selection is good for puddings so you can have those :flower:
> 
> xx
> 
> Thanks for that Ness, I will keep a look out for some gluten free stuff - have eaten it before. They sell these around here - always meant to try one now I have the perfect excuse! https://www.gowercottagebrownies.com/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=24
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I remember when i first posted in December Dreamers (about 28373872 posts ago!) Remember feeling like December was ages away... :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I know it all seemed so long to wait and now all of a sudden its very close - Eeeeeek!
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I think i'm eating too much spicy food, i've been eating so much throughout...
> Today i've had cereal (not spicy, lol), then spicy lentils that i made last night with rice, i just made spaghetti with an anchovy, chilli and garlic oilve oil sauce, and just eating a pack of wasabi and soy sauce almonds... There's no such thing as 'too much spice' during pregnancy is there?!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Yummmm - and everything I cant eat at the moment. Oh well! :)
> 
> 
> 
> till bob said:
> 
> 
> ah girls all ur bump pics r beautiful mine is tiny compared to urs kel and urs lozzy im actually startin to panic mine is too small nat ur bump is lovely and neat hun. Got midwife week today so lets hope pheebs has had a big growth spurt. im more than ready for her now cant believe how organized i am and iv nearly finished the xmas shoppin 2. hope everyone is feelin ok today wilsmum and kelly glad ur appointments went well sorry if iv forgot anyone xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Mine is small compated too, Tillbob - even the Dr today said "oh arent you small for 32 weeks" Then went on to say she was exactly the same when she had her two. (Phew!)
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH why is trying to sort out car insurance a mine field? What looks like the cheapest quote isnt when you want to pay it monthly it actually adds just under £200 to the price!
> 
> Must do a new bump pic!!

Got mine from the AA just over a month ago if it helps

Mizze x


----------



## Nut_Shake

I think i'm going to nap, i woke up to a runny nose in the middle of the night, kept wiping it, turned on the light, realised it was blood. Lovely! So was up for an hour trying to stop it, these children are going to hear EVERYTHING i went through for them, i'm keeping a note ;) xxxx


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH why is trying to sort out car insurance a mine field? What looks like the cheapest quote isnt when you want to pay it monthly it actually adds just under £200 to the price!
> 
> Must do a new bump pic!!
> 
> Got mine from the AA just over a month ago if it helps
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...

I shall give them a try thanks! I've used the comparison sites but had to ring up Admiral to get there monthly price :(


----------



## Mizze

Nut_Shake said:


> I think i'm going to nap, i woke up to a runny nose in the middle of the night, kept wiping it, turned on the light, realised it was blood. Lovely! So was up for an hour trying to stop it,* these children are going to hear EVERYTHING i went through for them, i'm keeping a note  xxxx*

:rofl: :rofl:



sammiwry said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH why is trying to sort out car insurance a mine field? What looks like the cheapest quote isnt when you want to pay it monthly it actually adds just under £200 to the price!
> 
> Must do a new bump pic!!
> 
> Got mine from the AA just over a month ago if it helps
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...
> 
> I shall give them a try thanks! I've used the comparison sites but had to ring up Admiral to get there monthly price :(Click to expand...

They turned out to be £100 cheaper than Tesco's for me! 

Mizze x


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I think i'm going to nap, i woke up to a runny nose in the middle of the night, kept wiping it, turned on the light, realised it was blood. Lovely! So was up for an hour trying to stop it,* these children are going to hear EVERYTHING i went through for them, i'm keeping a note  xxxx*
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH why is trying to sort out car insurance a mine field? What looks like the cheapest quote isnt when you want to pay it monthly it actually adds just under £200 to the price!
> 
> Must do a new bump pic!!Click to expand...
> 
> Got mine from the AA just over a month ago if it helps
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...
> 
> I shall give them a try thanks! I've used the comparison sites but had to ring up Admiral to get there monthly price :(Click to expand...
> 
> They turned out to be £100 cheaper than Tesco's for me!
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...

Still more expensive for me :( looks like it might be co-op this year!


----------



## Nessicle

can't remember who ours is through but OH pays £350 a year and I pay £100 as a named driver but he found it on that confused.com website :thumbup:

Mizze - Ooooh send me some of those gf brownies when you've made em :haha: xx


----------



## sammiwry

Problem I have is being 21 next week and DH's 3 points :( will discuess the options with him when he gets home


----------



## mummyclo

Confused. com is deffo the way to go! :)


----------



## Mizze

I did mine through Comp the Meercat this time but ive had a LOT of spam on my mail and my phone since then - wont be using them again - I just ignore it but its annoying. 

Ive used confused before now. I refuse point blank to use Go Compare - nothing currently makes me move faster than one of their adverts I leap for the remote. I cant abide them

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

ah I see Sammi - OH had points on his licence in the past but they've cleared now plus he's 29 and got 10 years no claims and I'm 27 so definitely cheaper - hope you manage to find something decent! I cant wait to be able to drive again!


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze said:


> I did mine through Comp the Meercat this time but ive had a LOT of spam on my mail and my phone since then - wont be using them again - I just ignore it but its annoying.
> 
> Ive used confused before now. I refuse point blank to use Go Compare - *nothing currently makes me move faster than one of their adverts I leap for the remote. I cant abide them*
> Mizze xx

:rofl: they're bloody awful arent they?!xx


----------



## Nessicle

anyone else feel like they're looking like shit and so unnattractive atm? I feel soooo pasty, hairy, bags under my eyes, my skin is uneven and oily and looks awful from lack of sleep. No matter how much or how little makeup I put on I still look awful!


----------



## lozzy21

I want to shoot the go compare man


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> anyone else feel like they're looking like shit and so unnattractive atm? I feel soooo pasty, hairy, bags under my eyes, my skin is uneven and oily and looks awful from lack of sleep. No matter how much or how little makeup I put on I still look awful!

Yep but people keep telling me how good i look, erm compared to what?


----------



## mummyclo

Ness, i feel awful too hun!
I look fat and horrible and my stretch marks are bad! I feel so unattractive and like im never going to look good again :cry:
Spent hours crying about it last night :haha:


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> I want to shoot the go compare man

I'll be your back up! 



Nessicle said:


> anyone else feel like they're looking like shit and so unnattractive atm? I feel soooo pasty, hairy, bags under my eyes, my skin is uneven and oily and looks awful from lack of sleep. No matter how much or how little makeup I put on I still look awful!

I look awful DH is a sweetheart though and tells me I look great (liar liar pants on fire). It aint true -I have very little colour, my skin is dry and itchy, my eyes look like bug eyes - it takes LOTS of makeup to look reasonable. 



mummyclo said:


> Ness, i feel awful too hun!
> I look fat and horrible and my stretch marks are bad! I feel so unattractive and like im never going to look good again :cry:
> Spent hours crying about it last night :haha:

Aw hunny :hug: not long now before LO is here and you will be amazed at how quickly you look amazing again.

Im BORED, Day 2 and im Bored - never thought it would happen (I love lying on the sofa reading its my favourite thing) but I had so much planned and I cant do it yet and im annoyed by that!

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Anyone seen Kerrie recently, don't think ive seen her post for a bit?


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> anyone else feel like they're looking like shit and so unnattractive atm? I feel soooo pasty, hairy, bags under my eyes, my skin is uneven and oily and looks awful from lack of sleep. No matter how much or how little makeup I put on I still look awful!
> 
> Yep but people keep telling me how good i look, erm compared to what?Click to expand...




mummyclo said:


> Ness, i feel awful too hun!
> I look fat and horrible and my stretch marks are bad! I feel so unattractive and like im never going to look good again :cry:
> Spent hours crying about it last night :haha:

yeah people keep saying to me "you look really well!" errr thats because I have on foundation, blusher, concealer, powder, bronzer, eyeshadow and mascara....I look like shite without it. My skin is so dull and grey and even though I had my hair dyed a few weeks ago it looks crap again - the highlights just arent taking well while pregnant!

Mizze - OH makes an effort to compliment me but I'm always responding with "as if" to him so think he's fed up of trying to make me feel better :haha: xx



mummyclo said:


> Anyone seen Kerrie recently, don't think ive seen her post for a bit?

She's posted on facebook so she's ok but perhaps shes just a busy bee atm xx


----------



## WILSMUM

My bums sore! Got a stonking bruise on my left buttock cheek!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> Has anyone elses 'pregnancy brain' got really bad lately? :shrug:
> 
> I am forgetting what im doing all the time :wacko: forgetting what im saying to someone..:wacko:..Feeling like im forgetting something all the time :wacko:
> 
> Its driving me nuts! :wacko:

 I forget mid sentence what I'm talking about sometimes but it's mostly 'words' like when I want to describe something I just can't find the right word! lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze can't believe you're bored!! Just enjoy your relaxing cos you'll be nesting in no time!! :rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

I must be mad, iv made a gp apointment for 8.40am tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze give it a week and you wont feel so bored, its taken me a week to not feel bored.


----------



## Xaviersmom

Mizze said:


> Im BORED, Day 2 and im Bored - never thought it would happen (I love lying on the sofa reading its my favourite thing) but I had so much planned and I cant do it yet and im annoyed by that!
> 
> Mizze xx

I am the same way. There are 1,000 things I want to do and can't/shouldn't. Like LO's room yesterday. I thought I was being good, but paid for it last night/this morning. 

I feel huge too. It is mostly my thighs that bug me.. Bump is only measuring 2 weeks ahead and like Lozzy, LO is looking to be around 5.5 pounds right now.

Having LO's stuff dealt with makes me so much more relaxed. I am going to make a couple lists for my sister. The "Becky's in labor list" and the "had the baby list" There are a handful of people DH will call, but I don't expect him to be in his right mind when things get rolling :D

I made this EVIL gluten free chocolate cake this summer and ate it with fresh berries.. it was so decadent.


----------



## ducky1502

Got my last parentcraft class tonight, this one is about looking after baby. I think I need this one :rofl: I've booked an extra one for next week which is about active and water birth, thought it might be worth it might be worth it in case I get the water birth I want.

Ness they say that little girls take away mummys looks in pregnancy.... dunno what my excuse is then :dohh:

Lovely bumps lozzy and nat :thumbup: 

I'm totally exhausted now, I just want to spend a week in the house lol but I very rarely even get one day! But right now I'm looking at my dryer with baby clothes all over it :) makes me smile!


----------



## - Butterfly -

ducky1502 said:


> Got my last parentcraft class tonight, this one is about looking after baby. I think I need this one :rofl: I've booked an extra one for next week which is about active and water birth, thought it might be worth it might be worth it in case I get the water birth I want.
> 
> Ness they say that little girls take away mummys looks in pregnancy.... dunno what my excuse is then :dohh:
> 
> Lovely bumps lozzy and nat :thumbup:
> 
> I'm totally exhausted now, I just want to spend a week in the house lol but I very rarely even get one day! But right now I'm looking at my dryer with baby clothes all over it :) makes me smile!

 enjoy the class tonight x


----------



## Nut_Shake

Can someone pleeeeeeeeeeease help me...

Baby bedding still confuses the life out of me!! I bought a matchings boys set of sheets, bumper, blanket and dreampod and same for the girl.

The dreampods i just am not going to use as they can only be used once babies get to 10lbs iuntil they are 18lbs, which is when we enter spring through to summer, plus my place is always REALLY hot even without heating on. 

So i'm going to take back the dreampods. The matching quilts are only suitable from 12months so not going to get those. So can the babies just wear sleepsuits/baby grows and blankets???? Is that ok??

Sorry about the dumbness, its just so bloody confusing!! xx


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> I must be mad, iv made a gp apointment for 8.40am tomorrow :dohh:

lol I'm awake for 4.30am most days and up at 6.30am even weekends....



ducky1502 said:


> Got my last parentcraft class tonight, this one is about looking after baby. I think I need this one :rofl: I've booked an extra one for next week which is about active and water birth, thought it might be worth it might be worth it in case I get the water birth I want.
> 
> Ness they say that little girls take away mummys looks in pregnancy.... dunno what my excuse is then :dohh:
> 
> Lovely bumps lozzy and nat :thumbup:
> 
> I'm totally exhausted now, I just want to spend a week in the house lol but I very rarely even get one day! But right now I'm looking at my dryer with baby clothes all over it :) makes me smile!

What are the parentcraft classes? I've got an antenatal class tomorrow for 2 hours and one next week for 2 hours but thats all we get here....

lol well this little lady is gonna be gorgeous cos I look atrocious :haha: not that I was amazing to begin with but I scrubbed up well :haha: 

Mizze - gosh I can't imagine being bored on mat leave lol I'm so excited just to be able to sit and relax and plod around the house! :happydance: 

I'm so drained and wont get home til 6.30pm and its pitch black and wet outside and gotta sit in the rain waiting for a bus for 15 minutes :cry: gotta cook when I get in too as my gluten free stuff has to be cooked from scratch :( 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

Nut_Shake said:


> Can someone pleeeeeeeeeeease help me...
> 
> Baby bedding still confuses the life out of me!! I bought a matchings boys set of sheets, bumper, blanket and dreampod and same for the girl.
> 
> The dreampods i just am not going to use as they can only be used once babies get to 10lbs iuntil they are 18lbs, which is when we enter spring through to summer, plus my place is always REALLY hot even without heating on.
> 
> So i'm going to take back the dreampods. The matching quilts are only suitable from 12months so not going to get those. So can the babies just wear sleepsuits/baby grows and blankets???? Is that ok??
> 
> Sorry about the dumbness, its just so bloody confusing!! xx

I've got a quilt on the cot that I'll take off til she's 12 months as it says not to use it before then but it looks pretty til she's sleeping in there :haha:

I've got sleeping bags that I can use but tbh Ava wont be in her cot til around 3 months at least so she wont use them til then and it'll be warmer hopefully so she'll just need those. Are you having the babies in with you in moses baskets? xx


----------



## GoogilyBear

Hello Ladies :)

So, WERE IN!!!! Our Lovely little flat :) Still got the odd box hanging around and a trip to IKEA to make, and a few things to get sorted still like landline etc, but were in, were happy and were over the moon about it :) It only took one day to get mine and my OH stuff in so we had it all sorted same day having kitchen our bedroom living room pretty much sorted :)

My little bumpy seems to be okay, missed my MW appt yesterday morning, but thats because the letter was sent to my old address, and only got there sat morning, but we had left well before postman arrived...at 3pm!!! Thats seriously late :/ Rebooked for friday tho :)

Had some strange sharpe pains yesterday afternoon, rang OH and told him and he told me to have a bath and relax, as it had been a busy stressfull weekend and its worked a dream :) must have just over done it with getting things sorted :)

Baby Room is ready for the cot to be set up in, just got to perswade OH grandmother to stop being silly and let me have it back ( she wont give it to me untill xmas eve, bloody superstitions)

Got my first antinatel classes tonight at 7pm till 9pm, with the OH so really looking forward to that :) 

and i think thats all i need to update on, hope you lot are all well, havent got time to read back on all the posts since i last posted as tea needs to be cooked before i get ready to go to antinatel :)

Lots of love ladies, CONGRATS TO THOSE WHOS LITTLE ONES HAVE BEEN BORN :D.. totally jelous :D

Lotsa Love, Googily xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Nut_Shake said:


> Can someone pleeeeeeeeeeease help me...
> 
> Baby bedding still confuses the life out of me!! I bought a matchings boys set of sheets, bumper, blanket and dreampod and same for the girl.
> 
> The dreampods i just am not going to use as they can only be used once babies get to 10lbs iuntil they are 18lbs, which is when we enter spring through to summer, plus my place is always REALLY hot even without heating on.
> 
> So i'm going to take back the dreampods. The matching quilts are only suitable from 12months so not going to get those. So can the babies just wear sleepsuits/baby grows and blankets???? Is that ok??
> 
> Sorry about the dumbness, its just so bloody confusing!! xx

Doing it the old fashoned way ie no sleeping bags, is kinda like how they do hospital beds. You put the flat sheet on, then the celular blankets and then fold the top of the sheet down over the blankets. Baby only needs a vest and babygrow, maybe some scratch mits if its realy cold.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nessicle said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Can someone pleeeeeeeeeeease help me...
> 
> Baby bedding still confuses the life out of me!! I bought a matchings boys set of sheets, bumper, blanket and dreampod and same for the girl.
> 
> The dreampods i just am not going to use as they can only be used once babies get to 10lbs iuntil they are 18lbs, which is when we enter spring through to summer, plus my place is always REALLY hot even without heating on.
> 
> So i'm going to take back the dreampods. The matching quilts are only suitable from 12months so not going to get those. So can the babies just wear sleepsuits/baby grows and blankets???? Is that ok??
> 
> Sorry about the dumbness, its just so bloody confusing!! xx
> 
> I've got a quilt on the cot that I'll take off til she's 12 months as it says not to use it before then but it looks pretty til she's sleeping in there :haha:
> 
> I've got sleeping bags that I can use but tbh Ava wont be in her cot til around 3 months at least so she wont use them til then and it'll be warmer hopefully so she'll just need those. Are you having the babies in with you in moses baskets? xxClick to expand...

I don't have moses baskets, ill use my buggy carrycots for them to nap around the house if need be, but will mostly be using their cots. So if i dont get quilts or dreampods and just use the matching blanket and dress them in layers, is that enough??


----------



## Nut_Shake

lozzy21 said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Can someone pleeeeeeeeeeease help me...
> 
> Baby bedding still confuses the life out of me!! I bought a matchings boys set of sheets, bumper, blanket and dreampod and same for the girl.
> 
> The dreampods i just am not going to use as they can only be used once babies get to 10lbs iuntil they are 18lbs, which is when we enter spring through to summer, plus my place is always REALLY hot even without heating on.
> 
> So i'm going to take back the dreampods. The matching quilts are only suitable from 12months so not going to get those. So can the babies just wear sleepsuits/baby grows and blankets???? Is that ok??
> 
> Sorry about the dumbness, its just so bloody confusing!! xx
> 
> Doing it the old fashoned way ie no sleeping bags, is kinda like how they do hospital beds. You put the flat sheet on, then the celular blankets and then fold the top of the sheet down over the blankets. Baby only needs a vest and babygrow, maybe some scratch mits if its realy cold.Click to expand...

If i just put the fitted sheet on the bed, and cover them in a blanket and put them in layers of clothing is that ok then?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Yes Nat - layering is fine if you're not using the sleepbags. So a sheet and a blanket is fine (2 blankets if the room is colder than 18oc.

Googily - enjoy your class tonight x


----------



## lozzy21

Nut_Shake said:


> Can someone pleeeeeeeeeeease help me...
> 
> Baby bedding still confuses the life out of me!! I bought a matchings boys set of sheets, bumper, blanket and dreampod and same for the girl.
> 
> The dreampods i just am not going to use as they can only be used once babies get to 10lbs iuntil they are 18lbs, which is when we enter spring through to summer, plus my place is always REALLY hot even without heating on.
> 
> So i'm going to take back the dreampods. The matching quilts are only suitable from 12months so not going to get those. So can the babies just wear sleepsuits/baby grows and blankets???? Is that ok??
> 
> Sorry about the dumbness, its just so bloody confusing!! xx




Nut_Shake said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Can someone pleeeeeeeeeeease help me...
> 
> Baby bedding still confuses the life out of me!! I bought a matchings boys set of sheets, bumper, blanket and dreampod and same for the girl.
> 
> The dreampods i just am not going to use as they can only be used once babies get to 10lbs iuntil they are 18lbs, which is when we enter spring through to summer, plus my place is always REALLY hot even without heating on.
> 
> So i'm going to take back the dreampods. The matching quilts are only suitable from 12months so not going to get those. So can the babies just wear sleepsuits/baby grows and blankets???? Is that ok??
> 
> Sorry about the dumbness, its just so bloody confusing!! xx
> 
> Doing it the old fashoned way ie no sleeping bags, is kinda like how they do hospital beds. You put the flat sheet on, then the celular blankets and then fold the top of the sheet down over the blankets. Baby only needs a vest and babygrow, maybe some scratch mits if its realy cold.Click to expand...
> 
> If i just put the fitted sheet on the bed, and cover them in a blanket and put them in layers of clothing is that ok then?Click to expand...

Your better of using layers of blankets rather than layers of clothing. If they are too hot its easier to take off a blanket than clothes.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Right ok, makes sense! Thanks a lot everyone xxxx Hmm, i shouldnt really be confused about these things still!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Nut_Shake said:


> Can someone pleeeeeeeeeeease help me...
> 
> Baby bedding still confuses the life out of me!! I bought a matchings boys set of sheets, bumper, blanket and dreampod and same for the girl.
> 
> The dreampods i just am not going to use as they can only be used once babies get to 10lbs iuntil they are 18lbs, which is when we enter spring through to summer, plus my place is always REALLY hot even without heating on.
> 
> So i'm going to take back the dreampods. The matching quilts are only suitable from 12months so not going to get those. So can the babies just wear sleepsuits/baby grows and blankets???? Is that ok??
> 
> Sorry about the dumbness, its just so bloody confusing!! xx

I'll just be using a sheet and cellular blanket in the crib/moses basket while baby is in with us and then will be using a sleeping bag for when baby is in the cot (you can get different tog ones depending on time of year) and will just have baby in a sleepsuit.
This is what I did with Wil and it worked well with him and hes always been an excellent sleeper!


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> My bums sore! Got a stonking bruise on my left buttock cheek!!!

Ouch! 



- Butterfly - said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone elses 'pregnancy brain' got really bad lately? :shrug:
> 
> I am forgetting what im doing all the time :wacko: forgetting what im saying to someone..:wacko:..Feeling like im forgetting something all the time :wacko:
> 
> Its driving me nuts! :wacko:
> 
> I forget mid sentence what I'm talking about sometimes but it's mostly 'words' like when I want to describe something I just can't find the right word! lolClick to expand...

Oooh I do that - I just cant remember words or how my sentence was supposed to go. I just have to stop take a deep breath and start from scratch!



- Butterfly - said:


> Mizze can't believe you're bored!! Just enjoy your relaxing cos you'll be nesting in no time!! :rofl:




lozzy21 said:


> Mizze give it a week and you wont feel so bored, its taken me a week to not feel bored.




Nessicle said:


> Mizze - gosh I can't imagine being bored on mat leave lol I'm so excited just to be able to sit and relax and plod around the house! :happydance:
> 
> I'm so drained and wont get home til 6.30pm and its pitch black and wet outside and gotta sit in the rain waiting for a bus for 15 minutes :cry: gotta cook when I get in too as my gluten free stuff has to be cooked from scratch :(
> 
> xx

Well I couldnt imagine it either but its true! Im like Xaviersmom - Im getting frustrated because I cant do stuff. But really I just have to chill out, calm down, wait it out and get a little energy back and then think about knocking things off my list. Lozzy is undoubtably right it will probably take me a week to wind down and not be bored. Cant wait for the nesting to kick in - DH will probably keel over with shock! 



lozzy21 said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Can someone pleeeeeeeeeeease help me...
> 
> Baby bedding still confuses the life out of me!! I bought a matchings boys set of sheets, bumper, blanket and dreampod and same for the girl.
> 
> The dreampods i just am not going to use as they can only be used once babies get to 10lbs iuntil they are 18lbs, which is when we enter spring through to summer, plus my place is always REALLY hot even without heating on.
> 
> So i'm going to take back the dreampods. The matching quilts are only suitable from 12months so not going to get those. So can the babies just wear sleepsuits/baby grows and blankets???? Is that ok??
> 
> Sorry about the dumbness, its just so bloody confusing!! xx
> 
> Doing it the old fashoned way ie no sleeping bags, is kinda like how they do hospital beds. You put the flat sheet on, then the celular blankets and then fold the top of the sheet down over the blankets. Baby only needs a vest and babygrow, maybe some scratch mits if its realy cold.Click to expand...

I have inherited both sleeping bags and blankets from my sister so I will be doing both depending on what Caitlyn seems to like and how often I will have to wash the sleeping bags. 

Goglibear - glad your move went okay - we have our first antenatal class tonight too! 6.30 till 8 for the next 4 Tuesdays. 

Have perked up a bit now after my soup and am looking forward to it now. 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

I am as clueless as can be when it comes to looking after this baby lol. May get a book....

Ness parentcraft classes are the same as antenatal classes. Ive had 4 sessions of 2hrs and have booked an extra two hr one. Me and OH arr clueless lol. I feel like a pregnancy pro now so i should probably start thinking about wgat i need to know when bubs is actually here lol.


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls,

Hows everyone?
I'm really tired this last 2 days and praying this isn't how the last 4 weeks will be, its really unfair on grace as i have no energy to do things with her and am sure my patience are not what they were.

Have an awful lot of pressure now like baby is trying to make its way ut my bum!! Was so strong last night walking was very awkward and painful. It was a little better today.

Regards keeping baby warm i am going to layer blankets till baby is big enough for sleeping bags then use them as i have loads from grace and found them great. I remember having a great guide the last time as to how many layers or folds of blankets depending on the room temp but can't remember where i got it :wacko:

My baby brain is really bad at the mo as some of you have been saying. I spent 2 days getting a piece of information for my maternity benefit form and finally got it today then sent off the form realising an hour later i forgot to fill in the information!!! So irritatated with myself, they will just send it back now.


----------



## ducky1502

Enjoy ur class tonight mizze. I really enjoy mine.


----------



## Mizze

:rofl: :rofl:

DH has just watched a birth dvd online and is now scared stiff and fully in favour of perineal massage (wasnt convinced before). Dont know why im laughing- im the one who has to go through it!!

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

I intend to layer rather than sleep bags until he can have a small weight duvet.

My baby brain is awful couldn't remember how to get to pets at home to get roxs food /-(


----------



## - Butterfly -

I can't stop crying. . . . I have met lots of friends through facebook because of SMA. A friends daughter who has SMA is very very poorly in hospital right now and it really doesn't look good. I just can't stop crying. I hate SMA and the fact that babies and children have to suffer the way they do because of it. I thank god that Mollie never suffered but it breaks my heart so much to hear of my friends babies/children going through what they have to suffer.

Sorry


----------



## mrsbling

Evening lovelies :) hope you are all well?

I have been to my SPD class today, and there were another 2 ladies there with me who were 36/37 weeks. She basically went through how to avoid backache, pains in hips and pelvis. 

She said to keep legs close together, only step up one step at a time, get some satin or silk type material to lie on which makes it easier to turn over in the night, have one or tow cushions under your knees and ankles......... pull in your stomach muscles whenever you lift the kettle, walk, get up etc (but dont hold your breathe or push your shoulders back). She also gave us some exercises to do - so wll have to see how it all goes. ...... Oh and she said dont have a bath, only have showers, because you cannot feel the pressures you are putting on your hips etc whilst you are in the water (but you will feel it late when you are tryong to sleep!!!)?

She gave us all some tubigrip type stuff which you step in to and pullup over bump/hips and fold back over for support - and it is oooohhh soooo comfy :thumbup:

Luckily as we have been to see her now, I can phone up and make an appointment to see her anytime up until 6 weeks after LO arrives :) x


----------



## Nut_Shake

hopefully2 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Hows everyone?
> I'm really tired this last 2 days and praying this isn't how the last 4 weeks will be, its really unfair on grace as i have no energy to do things with her and am sure my patience are not what they were.
> 
> Have an awful lot of pressure now like baby is trying to make its way ut my bum!! Was so strong last night walking was very awkward and painful. It was a little better today.
> 
> Regards keeping baby warm i am going to layer blankets till baby is big enough for sleeping bags then use them as i have loads from grace and found them great. I remember having a great guide the last time as to how many layers or folds of blankets depending on the room temp but can't remember where i got it :wacko:
> 
> My baby brain is really bad at the mo as some of you have been saying. I spent 2 days getting a piece of information for my maternity benefit form and finally got it today then sent off the form realising an hour later i forgot to fill in the information!!! So irritatated with myself, they will just send it back now.

Did you use the bags during summer? If you did what tog did you use??


----------



## sammiwry

Butterfly sorry to hear the news about your friends child :-( hugs to all involved


----------



## Nut_Shake

Butterfly - xxxx I can't imagine what the parents of babies with SMA or any other issues like that have to go through each day. You are far stronger than you may feel, and i look up to you all so much, you truly are amazing xxxx


----------



## hopefully2

Yeah i used them all the way up to about 16 months. There was a guide on the bags as to what tg to use depending on room temp and we had a grobag egg that told you the room temp easily so there was some weeks in the summer i only needed a 1 tog bag although ireland is not reknowned for being very hot!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Sammi and Nat. I've closed FB down for the night now. I couldn't eat my tea and Rosie has been booting me telling me off for crying.

xx


----------



## mummyclo

- Butterfly - said:


> Thanks Sammi and Nat. I've closed FB down for the night now. I couldn't eat my tea and Rosie has been booting me telling me off for crying.
> 
> xx

I get lots of kicks when i cry too!! :haha:
Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## hopefully2

Butterfly you must relive all the emotions every time one of the sma babies is ill, so tough on you but you've done right in giving facebook a break for tonight...rosie has spoken!
I have said a little prayer xx


----------



## sammiwry

I saw your update in fb from about an hour ago :-( 

*hugs* and bless rosie for trying to cheer you up being a good girl already!


----------



## spencerbear

WILSMUM said:


> I hadn't heard about it but saw yr FB status and wondered what had happened!
> Hope everyone is OK :hug:
> 
> 
> Well I decided that it would be a really good idea to fall down the stairs this morning!!!!! Thanklfully I only slipped down a couple on my bum/back and don't seem any the worse for wear apart from a bruised elbow! Just a bit shaken up! So have decided that the washing, kitchen, dusting etc can wait today!!
> I've got my penultimate MW appointment in an hour and after that I'm just gonna chill till its time to pick Wil up from school!

Hope your bruises dont cause you too much pain x



wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> I am back from my appointment, booked in for my section on the 8 dec !!!!! :happydance:
> Doc wanted to do it on the 5th, but DH will be away then, well in fact doctor says she doesn't think baby will stay in tel then, cause he is quite low down already ( which explains my aches and pains down there). So I have an appointment again in 2 weeks and she will do an examination ... I am so excited !!!!!!!! :)
> 
> Butterfly, lovely bump :flower: and pixxie, hope everyone is ok. xx

Congrats on getting your date x



KellyC75 said:


> Ive booked myself in for an early doctors appointment (not due until 37wks)
> 
> I really think they have my dates wrong still, im feeling huge, getting all manor of aches & pains.....Everyone I meet keeps commenting on my size & how I must be due anyday now!
> 
> Im not just being a winge bag, I know what its like to have a BIG baby (DS2 was 9lb 10oz-born on due date....But this feels different)
> 
> Heres my picture from today ~ Please be honest, what do you think?
> 
> Technically I should still have 6 weeks left! :dohh:

That is a good sized bump you have there x



- Butterfly - said:


> I can't stop crying. . . . I have met lots of friends through facebook because of SMA. A friends daughter who has SMA is very very poorly in hospital right now and it really doesn't look good. I just can't stop crying. I hate SMA and the fact that babies and children have to suffer the way they do because of it. I thank god that Mollie never suffered but it breaks my heart so much to hear of my friends babies/children going through what they have to suffer.
> 
> Sorry

Sorry to hear that and will send prays to her tonight x



mrsbling said:


> Evening lovelies :) hope you are all well?
> 
> I have been to my SPD class today, and there were another 2 ladies there with me who were 36/37 weeks. She basically went through how to avoid backache, pains in hips and pelvis.
> 
> She said to keep legs close together, only step up one step at a time, get some satin or silk type material to lie on which makes it easier to turn over in the night, have one or tow cushions under your knees and ankles......... pull in your stomach muscles whenever you lift the kettle, walk, get up etc (but dont hold your breathe or push your shoulders back). She also gave us some exercises to do - so wll have to see how it all goes. ...... Oh and she said dont have a bath, only have showers, because you cannot feel the pressures you are putting on your hips etc whilst you are in the water (but you will feel it late when you are tryong to sleep!!!)?
> 
> She gave us all some tubigrip type stuff which you step in to and pullup over bump/hips and fold back over for support - and it is oooohhh soooo comfy :thumbup:
> 
> Luckily as we have been to see her now, I can phone up and make an appointment to see her anytime up until 6 weeks after LO arrives :) x

Cant believe you like the tubigrip, i feel like im under loads of pressure everytime i wear it. But hey whatever works for each of us, anything t get through the pain x


----------



## - Butterfly -

hopefully2 said:


> Butterfly you must relive all the emotions every time one of the sma babies is ill, so tough on you but you've done right in giving facebook a break for tonight...rosie has spoken!
> I have said a little prayer xx

 Thanks hun. It is hard and I often think about closing my FB account down but then it wouldn't stop me thinking about them. There are so many that are around the age Mollie would be (3 years) and sadly winter is just the WORST time ever for this beautiful children.

Think I'm gonna switch laptop off.

Have a nice evening everyone and hope you all sleep well. :flower:


----------



## till bob

just poppin on to send butterfly loads and loads of :hugs: thinkin of u and ur friend and of course her little baby xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Butterfly hope you can find something on telly to take your mind off things and are able to get a decent nights sleep *hugs*


----------



## Xaviersmom

awwww Butterfly :hugs:



GoogilyBear said:


> Baby Room is ready for the cot to be set up in, just got to perswade OH grandmother to stop being silly and let me have it back ( she wont give it to me untill xmas eve, bloody superstitions)

Googily.. that seems odd.. what happens if LO comes early? Your OH will be scrambling to get it all set up. I am way too controlling for that.


----------



## lozzy21

Butterfly, turn the laptop off and find a romcom or something to watch. :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

massive hugs butterfly :hugs: i agree turn ur laptop off and try relax, i done that last night and it felt fab just to get away from everything for a bit x


----------



## lozzy21

I realy realy wish this baby would get its feet out of my ribs, its getting rather sore.

Think im going to take the laptop upstairs to see if i can get comfy in bed.


----------



## Mizze

Hey all

Butterfly - I see you have gone offline now - hope you are okay. Massive :hugs: and dont ever think you have to say sorry to us about being upset. :hugs: 

Back from first parentcraft/antenatal - it was taken by my midwife which was great. Unfortunately someone mixed up the sessions - it was the first session for most of us which should have been 'active labour' which focuses on normal uncomplicated labour etc. My midwife Caroline was expecting to give us the second which focuses on pain relief and complications that might happen.

Still it was a good session - DH looked slightly shellshocked at the end bless him but both of us thought it was well worth it. Got some good leaflets on birth positions etc. 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

I havent been told what session is what, just where and when to turn up. Im looking foward to mine.


----------



## ducky1502

Mizze said:


> Hey all
> 
> Butterfly - I see you have gone offline now - hope you are okay. Massive :hugs: and dont ever think you have to say sorry to us about being upset. :hugs:
> 
> Back from first parentcraft/antenatal - it was taken by my midwife which was great. Unfortunately someone mixed up the sessions - it was the first session for most of us which should have been 'active labour' which focuses on normal uncomplicated labour etc. My midwife Caroline was expecting to give us the second which focuses on pain relief and complications that might happen.
> 
> Still it was a good session - DH looked slightly shellshocked at the end bless him but both of us thought it was well worth it. Got some good leaflets on birth positions etc.
> 
> Mizze xx

So glad u enjoyed ur class! Mine was really gd. It really makes it all feel really real.


----------



## xkirstyx

i really enjoyed the classes when i went last year, no point in me going again this year, its not like they will of changed in a year lol x


----------



## lozzy21

Im going more for OH than for me.


----------



## ducky1502

I went to them more for my OH But found i really enjoyed them too.


----------



## lozzy21

Ok embarasing question time but can you wee yourself when you dont feel like you need the loo?


----------



## ducky1502

lozzy21 said:


> Ok embarasing question time but can you wee yourself when you dont feel like you need the loo?

I think so! I had JUST been for a wee before my bath, lifted my leg to get in the bath and pee trickled down my leg and I had NO idea I even needed to wee.


----------



## ducky1502

Just realised I never got my pampers hamper from tesco or my mum to be bounty pack.... will be a load of rubbish no doubt but we all love free stuff :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

I was sat watching tv and felt a bit wet, was on my way up to bed anyway so got changed and my knickers were wet, not enough to soak through to my jeans but enough to notice. I was waring a panty liner aswell.

I dident feel like i needed a wee but it was a good few hours since i last went

Great, the joys of being pregnant.


----------



## xkirstyx

prob just baby pressing on ur bladder lozzy, just keep on eye out incase its ur waters but prob just wee x


----------



## xkirstyx

or very watery discharge?


----------



## ducky1502

Anyone else thinking of or actually trying perineal massage?!


----------



## xkirstyx

not me ducky!


----------



## wishingforbub

Morning ladies

Butterfly : :hugs: I am really sorry to hear your friend's baby is doing poorly. I can imagine it is very hard for you, as it brings up all the emotions too, plus having to see other LO's suffer :( It's natural hun and never feel bad for feeling sad. This is part of healing for you. Stay strong hun :flower:

Well last night I got so sick !!! I def think it is the iron tablets, 'cause as soon as I took them I was sick within 10 min. Urrggh :( 
On the plus side, I have 7 ladies and 6 babies coming over for tea and scones today ! hehe it's gonna be like a mini daycare centre LOL :)

Hope you all have a good day.

xxxx


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> Anyone else thinking of or actually trying perineal massage?!

Me! I've been doing some reading about it online


----------



## nikki-lou25

I was thinking about it Zoe, but hubby doesnt seem too thrilled about helping me...and I can barely reach myself :blush:


----------



## xkirstyx

how are we all this morning! iv to go to triage this afternoon to make sure im ok after my dizzyness last week so fingers crossed everything is looking better! and find out what this baby is doing and why im in so much pain! xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Eurghhh not having a good morning so far :-( little tmi but been sick and feel really shitty :-( anyone else had there sickness return?


----------



## lozzy21

Morning all.

Im on a caffine high.

Me and a large hazelnut latte dont mix lol


----------



## Mizze

ducky1502 said:


> I went to them more for my OH But found i really enjoyed them too.

I thought DH would get more out of it than me but actaully I really enjoyed it. Learnt a few things about why MW might do certain things etc. Which was very useful.



ducky1502 said:


> Anyone else thinking of or actually trying perineal massage?!

Me! DH is more keen after seeing births on the internet and being horrified at seeing tearing. 



wishingforbub said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Butterfly : :hugs: I am really sorry to hear your friend's baby is doing poorly. I can imagine it is very hard for you, as it brings up all the emotions too, plus having to see other LO's suffer :( It's natural hun and never feel bad for feeling sad. This is part of healing for you. Stay strong hun :flower:
> 
> Well last night I got so sick !!! I def think it is the iron tablets, 'cause as soon as I took them I was sick within 10 min. Urrggh :(
> *On the plus side, I have 7 ladies and 6 babies coming over for tea and scones today ! hehe it's gonna be like a mini daycare centre *LOL :)
> 
> Hope you all have a good day.
> 
> xxxx

Wow! That sounds fun. 
Sorry you have been sick hon - not nice these iron tablets are they. 



xkirstyx said:


> how are we all this morning! iv to go to triage this afternoon to make sure im ok after my dizzyness last week so fingers crossed everything is looking better! and find out what this baby is doing and why im in so much pain! xxx

Good luck kirsty. 

Well have just had a disaster in the kitchen managed to unscrew my blender the wrong way and send my entire banana smoothie all over the blender, kitchen top and floor!!! Mananaged to salvage enough to have about 1/2 a pint but there was a lot wasted!!!:dohh::dohh::dohh: 

Mum and Nan popping over later so I must to a lightening quick tidy up of the house after my shower, which will include mopping my kitchen floor thoroughly. Im still in my dressing gown at the moment. :blush:

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

1500 pages - man we can talk! 

Sammi - :hug: mine has been back and forth not helped by the heart burn - I still generally have a retch each morning when I get up unless im really slow at getting up - thats been the same since about wk6! 

Lozzy - mmmmm hazelnut latte - nice. 

I will have a cafinated coffee soon to get my butt off the sofa and get ready for visitors.

Mizze x


----------



## sammiwry

Mine went from about 14 weeks and came back last week but this morning is the first time I've been sick in months. Tried drinking some milk an it hasn't helped :-(


----------



## xkirstyx

my HIP grant still isnt in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ARRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH! gonna get my OH to chase it up 2moz coz im so fed up phoning now!!!!!!


----------



## Mizze

Oh Kirsty that is pants - how can it be so quick for some and so long for others - it makes no sense at all

Sammi - try nibbling a ginger biscuit if you have one - or something very bland

I had constant nausea from week 6 to 14 but its come and gone throughout. Idretch till I couldnt breathe but thanfully never brought anything up. :hug:

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Don't have any Ginger biscuits might do some toast with nothing on to see if it helps. Dh wants me to ring mw but I'm sure it's just ms making a comeback


----------



## Mizze

Well you can always check with the MW - Ive rung mine on occassion more to soothe DH than me - makes them happy! 

Dry toast should help - peppermint tea if you have any can help too

Trouble is what works for some doesnt work for others if all else fails go back to bed! 

Right must stop watching Portland Babies and watching LO kick hell out of my tummy (she must have liked the banana smoothie) and get in the shower. 

Mizze x


----------



## xkirstyx

its taking the piss! jacks only took 9days!


----------



## sammiwry

xkirstyx said:


> my HIP grant still isnt in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ARRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH! gonna get my OH to chase it up 2moz coz im so fed up phoning now!!!!!!

When you've rung what has been there reason for the delay in paying it? When I first rung I was told I was fine for it but they needed me to date the form and it had been posted back to me, last week ( 4 weeks) after my call it turned up and went in the post the next day. So hopefully I'll have mine soon


----------



## nikki-lou25

sammiwry said:


> Eurghhh not having a good morning so far :-( little tmi but been sick and feel really shitty :-( anyone else had there sickness return?

I have Sammy! It happened with Aimee too-think all gets too much for our poor bodies! I eat toast n hubby tries to persuade me to drink peppermint tea! I don't really like it but hubby assures me it works


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze I'm seeing the midwife tomorrow anyway so will ask then unless I get worse today. At the moment I'm snuggled up on the sofa with rox watching jezza


----------



## sammiwry

nikki-lou25 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Eurghhh not having a good morning so far :-( little tmi but been sick and feel really shitty :-( anyone else had there sickness return?
> 
> I have Sammy! It happened with Aimee too-think all gets too much for our poor bodies! I eat toast n hubby tries to persuade me to drink peppermint tea! I don't really like it but hubby assures me it worksClick to expand...

I think it might be a case of how he's laying making me feel sick again. Might in a bit go out and get some Ginger biscuits, lemonade and see if the stupidly small tesco does peppermint tea


----------



## mummyclo

Hope you feel better soon Sammi! :hugs:
I've only just woken up, but my OH has made bread and its in the oven!! 
I love him so much! He is so good to me! Just wish he would marry me! :haha:
Yummy i love fresh bread :munch:
Hope everyone is ok :flower:
xx


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo Chloe lucky you!! Dh just popped home a he's said he'll cover someone over lunch so came home to get something to eat and did me my toast and a glass of milk


----------



## xkirstyx

sammiwry said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> my HIP grant still isnt in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ARRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH! gonna get my OH to chase it up 2moz coz im so fed up phoning now!!!!!!
> 
> When you've rung what has been there reason for the delay in paying it? When I first rung I was told I was fine for it but they needed me to date the form and it had been posted back to me, last week ( 4 weeks) after my call it turned up and went in the post the next day. So hopefully I'll have mine soonClick to expand...

my mw dated my due date 09 instead of 10 :dohh: so they said they would need to phone my doc just to confirm my due date then money will be in but weeks after and still no money i phoned up and asked where it was they said it will take up2 another 6weeks, :growlmad:


----------



## till bob

hey ladies sorry for the ppl who r feelin ill this mornin well me and tilly r snuggled in bed watchin tv shes poorly with bad cold and cough so stayin put today bless her shes knackered not had alot of sleep im stressin about my cooker tho my oven desperately needs cleanin its awful but its just such a horrible job isnt it tell me im not the only one please. lozzy that happens to me all the time with the wee situation think it is just bubs lyin low on ur bladder not nice tho lol xx


----------



## sammiwry

Till bob mine needs cleaning but yeah..... It'll happen at some point!

I just want to sleep but promised dh I'll do the washing up for when he gets home


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> Ooo Chloe lucky you!! Dh just popped home a he's said he'll cover someone over lunch so came home to get something to eat and did me my toast and a glass of milk

Aw bless him! 



till bob said:


> hey ladies sorry for the ppl who r feelin ill this mornin well me and tilly r snuggled in bed watchin tv shes poorly with bad cold and cough so stayin put today bless her shes knackered not had alot of sleep* im stressin about my cooker tho my oven desperately needs cleanin its awful but its just such a horrible job isnt it tell me im not the only one please.* lozzy that happens to me all the time with the wee situation think it is just bubs lyin low on ur bladder not nice tho lol xx

:blush::blush::blush: My grill pan was so bad it caught fire. I have cleaned that (well ive covered it in boiling water and washing up liquid) but refuse to do the cooker because of all the nasty chemicals in the oven cleaner. Ive told DH he will have to see to that.



sammiwry said:


> Till bob mine needs cleaning but yeah..... It'll happen at some point!
> 
> I just want to sleep but promised dh I'll do the washing up for when he gets home

Sleep - im sure DH wont mind sammi

Just spent 3/4 hour doing some minor tidying and cleaning in preparation for my Mum and Nan's visit - feel exhausted now. Anything undone will have to stay undone. 

Mizze x


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning ladies, ive ony just managed to get on here been trying since last night!! Grrrr!

Im really sorry but cant remember everyones posts but wanted to say lozzy and Nat you have lovely bumps! I think girl for you too lozzy :happydance:

Hope you ladies start to feel better soon, my nausea has come back the last 3 days too, i think its normal, and recommened to strat eating smaller portions ut more regularly as we have little room left in there for alot of food now!!

Tillbob my oven needs doing too but i will get dh to do it, theres alot of bad fumes etc that come off the cleaner and not goood for us to breathe them in i think??! Well thats my excuse anyway lol :haha:

Ive just done 2 weeks worth of ironing that had piled up because my ironing board cover had come off and i couldnt be arsed to fix it back even tho it only toom me 1 min to do it :haha: lazy or what lol, then i sat down to do the ironing! And i halved the time it normally takes me by only ironing the front side of everything and not the back! :haha: :blush:

Just read a couple of good tips so thought id share incase you didnt know but i read to lean forward after you have peed and more comes out! It makes sure your bladder completely empyies and it works, i havnt been to tiolet as much as usual the past two days also i read that you get more braxton hicks when your bladder is filling so to do a wee and they normally go and this worked too!!


----------



## sammiwry

I'll sleep when I've done the washing up it won't take me long to do it, I just have no
motivation today to do anything :-(


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: about the ironing Kerrie!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Kerrie I love the ironin cheat! Might do that myself lol

My oven needs cleanin but I'm gettin hubby to do it coz the stuff stinks! 

Just waitin on midwife comin, its my homebirth assessment today!


----------



## sammiwry

Hope it all goes well Nikki! I think I get the date for mine tomorrow when I go for
my 34 week appointment :-s


----------



## mummyclo

My auntie/midwife is coming today to do my birth plan :)
Scary!! :o


----------



## Kerrieann

My 36 week bump!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Anyone with cats/dogs finding they are becoming much clingier?


----------



## ducky1502

sammiwry said:


> Anyone with cats/dogs finding they are becoming much clingier?

Yes!!! My dog is so needy and clingy. He wont leave me or OH alone for five mins.


----------



## mummyclo

I don't have any pets sammi :(
Your bump is Gorgeous Kerrie, not dropped as much as mine! Mine is so low now! WIll do a bump pic in a bit :)


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Anyone with cats/dogs finding they are becoming much clingier?
> 
> Yes!!! My dog is so needy and clingy. He wont leave me or OH alone for five mins.Click to expand...

Rox is the same! She had to sit in the bathroom while I had a bath, is laying next to my feet as I'm about to start the washing up! Doing my head in!


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> My 36 week bump!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> View attachment 132726
> 
> 
> View attachment 132728

Good bump Kerri

:rofl: about the ironing - must remember that. Im rubbish at ironing and iron as little as possible! Im no domestic goddess thats for sure

I use the oven cleaner chemical excuse too - but honestly I dont think its good for us to inhale that stuff at the moment. 

Anyone got any fail safe remedies for chapped lips - I ALWAYS have chapped lips but at the moment they are so bad they are splitting at night. :( Im never anywhere without my chapstick but even the Blistex Intensive moisturiser only works for a bit. 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

My mams dog is more clingy with me, Me and OH were messing around and she started growling at him, she normaly loves him lol


----------



## till bob

kerrie im likin ur style with the ironin lol iv told my mom that my oven is desperate so she is comin to do it for me tomoro bless her iv also chucked my deep fat fryer cause it was so bad so feel better that my kitchen is nice and tidy at the min lovely bump pic kerrie good luck with ur midwife nikki i havent got my home birth assessment till 37 weeks im goin in to c her next week then the next app wen im 37 weeks shes comin to me me and tilly still in our pjs havent done this for ages xx


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> My 36 week bump!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> View attachment 132726
> 
> 
> View attachment 132728
> 
> 
> Good bump Kerri
> 
> :rofl: about the ironing - must remember that. Im rubbish at ironing and iron as little as possible! Im no domestic goddess thats for sure
> 
> I use the oven cleaner chemical excuse too - but honestly I dont think its good for us to inhale that stuff at the moment. Anyone got any fail safe remedies for chapped lips - I ALWAYS have chapped lips but at the moment they are so bad they are splitting at night. :( Im never anywhere without my chapstick but even the Blistex Intensive moisturiser only works for a bit.
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

If you read the back, it actualy says on most oven cleaners not to use when pregnant, i know mine does


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: Butterfly :hugs:

Lovely bump Kerrie :kiss:

I have my growth scan date ~ 11th November (At 8.30am! It takes an hour to get there! :dohh: Have no idea what to do about DS2 & school?)


----------



## lozzy21

KellyC75 said:


> :hugs: Butterfly :hugs:
> 
> Lovely bump Kerrie :kiss:
> 
> I have my growth scan date ~ 11th November (At 8.30am! It takes an hour to get there! :dohh: Have no idea what to do about DS2 & school?)

Could you not see if they can change it?


----------



## Mizze

Ah I knew id read it/heard it somewhere Lozzy. 

Ive had a bad experience with a chemical cleaner - cant remember exactly but I think it was a Cillit Bang cleaner I accidently did something you werent supposed to with it and it seized up my lungs - just awful I couldnt breathe properly for days and DH had to take me out of the house for hours so I could get a breath. Ive never had asthma but I think it was like an attack - however hard I tried I just could not get air into my lungs.

Its made me VERY wary of chemical cleaners and the oven whotsits are nasty at the best of times. 

Mizze


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Butterfly :hugs:
> 
> Lovely bump Kerrie :kiss:
> 
> I have my growth scan date ~ 11th November (At 8.30am! It takes an hour to get there! :dohh: Have no idea what to do about DS2 & school?)
> 
> Could you not see if they can change it?Click to expand...

Tried that...They said they are so busy, theyve had to squeeze me in anyway!


----------



## lozzy21

Thats crap kelly, im sure if you say you cannot do that time at all they will have to change it. 

I thought they had to keep a few apointments free each day for emergancys, i know my hospital do,


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze if you can get hold of it I really recommend blistex Medex. I swear by it for my lips and dh takes it away with him.


----------



## sammiwry

33 weeks 5 days bump pics:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/93c3d92a.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/e2144807.jpg

yes the mirror is still not up lol


----------



## lozzy21

Great pic Sammi,

My back feels like its going to break today, iv even had a long bath but that hasent helped


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks lozzy!

Btw I do have other trousers I just wear my trackies to do my bump piccies so there is some consistiency!


----------



## Mizze

Cracking photo sammi - love the bit of Roxxie - front and back! Awww. 

Thanks for the tip on blistex medex. Am popping to Boots tomorrow so will look out for it.

I am the world's clumsiest person today 

Mizze x


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks for your advice Lozzy, after about 5 minutes of them umming & ahing....They found me a slot on the 10th at 10am!...:thumbup:

Thanks again :flower:


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze said:


> Cracking photo sammi - love the bit of Roxxie - front and back! Awww.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on blistex medex. Am popping to Boots tomorrow so will look out for it.
> 
> I am the world's clumsiest person today
> 
> Mizze x

taken from blistex's uk site:


> Blistex MedPlus
> 
> Asda, Boots the Chemists, Tesco, Waitrose and all good chemists nationwide
> 
> Blistex MedPlus Stick
> 
> Boots the Chemists and all good chemists nationwide
> 
> Blistex MedPlus Cherry Berry
> 
> Boots the Chemists

So it's the Medplus I use, but when I orginally brought it it's branded Medex as I got it in the states.


Yes Rox has to get in my bump pics bless her!


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> My back feels like its going to break today, iv even had a long bath but that hasent helped

Yes....My back has really been hurting the last few days :cry: I have just booked in for a massage for a weeks time, a Birthday treat :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> Thanks for your advice Lozzy, after about 5 minutes of them umming & ahing....They found me a slot on the 10th at 10am!...:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks again :flower:

Glad you've got it sorted!


----------



## lozzy21

KellyC75 said:


> Thanks for your advice Lozzy, after about 5 minutes of them umming & ahing....They found me a slot on the 10th at 10am!...:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks again :flower:

Funny what they can find when they have to isent it lol


----------



## lozzy21

KellyC75 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> My back feels like its going to break today, iv even had a long bath but that hasent helped
> 
> Yes....My back has really been hurting the last few days :cry: I have just booked in for a massage for a weeks time, a Birthday treat :happydance:Click to expand...

That reminds me, iv still got my IOU of OH for my massage, think il give them a ring tomorrow


----------



## sammiwry

I want to get my hair re-dyed not happy with the colour again lol but might see if I can last til after Madden's here and get it done as a treat :D


----------



## Mizze

I need to re-dye mine mainly to get rid of the grey - the colour is fine.

That reminds me I have to book a massage for myself. 

Mizze


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Nat I just saw your bump pic.. you look amazing!! Can't believe there are 2 LO's in there!!!
And Kerrie and Sammi, your bumps are great too !!!  everyone is growing!! :)
My friends had come over today.. it was so lovely!! One of my friends even brought me a gift of pamper things for me , like body wash, eye mask, lotion, choccies :) so sweet... oh and found out next week the girls are having a baby shower for me ! :) YAY I thought I was not going to have one !! HEHE xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Aww what nice friends Wishing!! Wish some of mine were like that!


----------



## wishingforbub

I know Sammi, they are lovely! And I only met them recently too. Most of them in the last 2 months! One I have known since I was 20 weeks. So I am so blessed to have gotten to know them. And they all have babies, so I get loads of advice too. ! :)


----------



## Mizze

Have just blown up the exercise ball my brother gave me. Its the most exercise ive done in 7 months. 

Sadly I think its too small - im sure my knees should be lower than my hips and they are in line with one another.

Hmmmmm - if DH can pump it up more will that work do you think? 

Mizze x


----------



## mrsbling

***RANT GGRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!

Well I have waited in for Mamas and Papas to come and fit the new Nursey furniture, and they turned up on time.

They spent about an hour drilling and banging upstairs, then said they were ready to go, but wanted to show me what they had done - and said I wouldnt be happy????!!!!:shrug:

Turns out that Mamas & Papas sent out the wrong batch numbers for the Wardrobes and the Dresser, so they half built them, then had to take them back down and take them away!!!! SO I have a cot - which is lovely, but I wont need to use that for about 5 months, but nothing to change LO on, and no wardrobe for all of her new clothes!!!!!!!!!


......he asked when I was due, and when I said 3 weeks he looked a bit panicked!! So they are hoping to get back in a few weeks, but its shocking really!

The fitters were lovely and the cot looks lovely, but I am a bit panicked nw!!

NAT - I fully sympathise with you and them constantly putting off/delaying your deliveries too!!!

..............Anyway - Rant over (probably didnt help that I have been awake since 4am - so probably slightly more on edge than normal!) x


----------



## WILSMUM

till bob said:


> hey ladies sorry for the ppl who r feelin ill this mornin well me and tilly r snuggled in bed watchin tv shes poorly with bad cold and cough so stayin put today bless her shes knackered not had alot of sleep im stressin about my cooker tho my oven desperately needs cleanin its awful but its just such a horrible job isnt it tell me im not the only one please. lozzy that happens to me all the time with the wee situation think it is just bubs lyin low on ur bladder not nice tho lol xx

You definately shouldn't clean the over when pregnant and a lot of kitchen/bathroom cleaners can be a bit dodgy as well so a perfect excuse to get our OH's to do all the horrible cleaning jobs!!!!



Mizze said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> My 36 week bump!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> View attachment 132726
> 
> 
> View attachment 132728
> 
> 
> Good bump Kerri
> 
> :rofl: about the ironing - must remember that. Im rubbish at ironing and iron as little as possible! Im no domestic goddess thats for sure
> 
> I use the oven cleaner chemical excuse too - but honestly I dont think its good for us to inhale that stuff at the moment.
> 
> Anyone got any fail safe remedies for chapped lips - I ALWAYS have chapped lips but at the moment they are so bad they are splitting at night. :( Im never anywhere without my chapstick but even the Blistex Intensive moisturiser only works for a bit.
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

I always use Carmex when my lips r really sore and its fantastic - they sell it in boots and it comes in a little pot and a lip gloss type tube - I'd recommend the stuff in the pot tho!



KellyC75 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Butterfly :hugs:
> 
> Lovely bump Kerrie :kiss:
> 
> I have my growth scan date ~ 11th November (At 8.30am! It takes an hour to get there! :dohh: Have no idea what to do about DS2 & school?)
> 
> Could you not see if they can change it?Click to expand...
> 
> Tried that...They said they are so busy, theyve had to squeeze me in anyway!Click to expand...

I was gonna ask whether u couldn;t take DS2 in to school at lunchtime instead for one day - my DS's school has always been really good about me pickikng him up early to go for my scans and stuff! But I saw further down that u've managed to change yr scan appointment!! Yay!!



sammiwry said:


> 33 weeks 5 days bump pics:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/93c3d92a.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/e2144807.jpg
> 
> yes the mirror is still not up lol

Your bump is very similar to mine Sammi! 
I Must do another bump pic soon!


Right time for school run - best get a move on otherwise I'll be late and DS'll tell me off!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

On a birthing ball ur hips n knees should make a 90 degree angle i believe.


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: at Roxy trying to get in the shot!!
So my auntie just came, said my baby isnt big and on track to be about 7lb :happydance:
Also as long as i get to 37 weeks im fine to have him at home :)
Im glad because i hated the hospital :)
x


----------



## lozzy21

Right girls im having a mini panic about christmas.

Since iv got no idea if baby will be here for christmas or not, what do i do about getting people presants off baby?

OH will be getting one regardless, il just leave the tag blank untill xmas eve but what about grandparents ect? Do i get them something and leave the tag blank for now or just leave it and see if baby is here at xmas?


----------



## Nessicle

afternoon all!! 

Sorry I havent been on today its my 27th birthday and have had quite a busy day so far! 

Got some plovely pressies - some Calvin Klein Euphoria from mum which is my fave, some Hugo Boss Woman from OH's mum, a cat Pandora charm in memory of Ambrose from OH, £60 cash from relatives and some slippers from my sister! Have done very well! 

Mizze - have you tried nipple cream on your lips? 

Loving the bumps Kerrie and Sammi!! 

Lozzy I always have some wee trickling out and my BH's are definitely worse when I need to wee! 

I've had such strong BH's today think it's from being perched on an uncomfortable chair in a meeting for an hour at work while taking minutes and my boss took me out for lunch and I find if I talk lots I get lots of BH's then too from laughing etc! bubs is nice and active though I do worry that if I'm in pain she will be too though she causes it most of the time :haha: 

Finish work at 4.30pm as got my parentcraft/antenatal class at 5.30pm- it's 2 hours and then another 2 hours next Wednesday at the same time but going more for OH as he's shite at reading books about the baby!


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Right girls im having a mini panic about christmas.
> 
> Since iv got no idea if baby will be here for christmas or not, what do i do about getting people presants off baby?
> 
> OH will be getting one regardless, il just leave the tag blank untill xmas eve but what about grandparents ect? Do i get them something and leave the tag blank for now or just leave it and see if baby is here at xmas?

I've told everyone not to expect gifts from us this year as we'll be too busy either with a new baby or I'll not be able to get out - have also asked them not to buy me anything in return and just buy for the baby once she's here


----------



## mrsbling

:cake: Happy Birthday Ness - sounds like you,ve had some great pressies :) x


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Right girls im having a mini panic about christmas.
> 
> Since iv got no idea if baby will be here for christmas or not, what do i do about getting people presants off baby?
> 
> OH will be getting one regardless, il just leave the tag blank untill xmas eve but what about grandparents ect? Do i get them something and leave the tag blank for now or just leave it and see if baby is here at xmas?
> 
> I've told everyone not to expect gifts from us this year as we'll be too busy either with a new baby or I'll not be able to get out - have also asked them not to buy me anything in return and just buy for the baby once she's hereClick to expand...

Extended family wont get anything but we spend christmas at my mams. She wont expect anything but it would be nice if baby is here IYGWIM?


----------



## Nessicle

mrsbling said:


> :cake: Happy Birthday Ness - sounds like you,ve had some great pressies :) x

Thank you honey! :flower: I did I got some lovely things! It was a little sad this morning as OH signed the card off from both cats but he said that Ambrose was having fun at Rainbrow Bridge - set me off crying lol xx



lozzy21 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Right girls im having a mini panic about christmas.
> 
> Since iv got no idea if baby will be here for christmas or not, what do i do about getting people presants off baby?
> 
> OH will be getting one regardless, il just leave the tag blank untill xmas eve but what about grandparents ect? Do i get them something and leave the tag blank for now or just leave it and see if baby is here at xmas?
> 
> I've told everyone not to expect gifts from us this year as we'll be too busy either with a new baby or I'll not be able to get out - have also asked them not to buy me anything in return and just buy for the baby once she's hereClick to expand...
> 
> Extended family wont get anything but we spend christmas at my mams. She wont expect anything but it would be nice if baby is here IYGWIM?Click to expand...

yeah I see what you mean well in that case I would put "Baby White" if it was us and we didnt know the sex and baby wasnt here


----------



## sammiwry

Happy birthday ness!!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Sammi!


----------



## sammiwry

Why do the kids from down the road insist on playing football across the road outside my front window and next to my car :( I want to go and ask them to stop but no doubt I'll get complained at. There's a big patch of grass either end of our road they could have a kickabout on, but no they have to play across the road where they could hit my car/windows, cars trying to drive up the road.


----------



## Pixxie

Hi all not read back but hope everyone is ok!

Happy birthday Ness :) 

Been having regular BH for the past 2 hours, not sure why but they are not getting stronger or more frequent so not panicking quite yet :winkwink: xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> thanks Sammi!

'sok :D glad your having a good day so far :D


----------



## mummyclo

Happy Birthday Ness xx


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Hi all not read back but hope everyone is ok!
> 
> Happy birthday Ness :)
> 
> Been having regular BH for the past 2 hours, not sure why but they are not getting stronger or more frequent so not panicking quite yet :winkwink: xxx

I've been having really strong BH's all day I've been so uncomfortable thankfully have eased off now! x


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all not read back but hope everyone is ok!
> 
> Happy birthday Ness :)
> 
> Been having regular BH for the past 2 hours, not sure why but they are not getting stronger or more frequent so not panicking quite yet :winkwink: xxx
> 
> I've been having really strong BH's all day I've been so uncomfortable thankfully have eased off now! xClick to expand...

I've been having one every 10 minutes for 2 hours :shock: I've been walking about a bit too much though I think, they seem to be easing now I've sat down with a cuppa! xx


----------



## mummyclo

I also get really bad BH at night now :(
Must be because we are getting close! :o


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> I want to get my hair re-dyed not happy with the colour again lol but might see if I can last til after Madden's here and get it done as a treat :D

Im getting mine done before LO arrives....:kiss:

Wanna feel nice & look nice in the pictures! :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

Oh, spoke too soon, there's another one! 

Hehe Just noticed the baby on my top ticker is upside-down now :haha: xx


----------



## KellyC75

*Happy Birthday Ness *


----------



## WILSMUM

happy birthday Ness! Glad u've had a lovely day!!

I've got babys feet pushing under my ribs on the left and just been elbowed (I think!) in the stomach and it really hurt!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I want to get my hair re-dyed not happy with the colour again lol but might see if I can last til after Madden's here and get it done as a treat :D
> 
> Im getting mine done before LO arrives....:kiss:
> 
> Wanna feel nice & look nice in the pictures! :haha:Click to expand...

The colour isn't bad and neither are my roots baring in mind I had it done just before I got married. I just want a change lol


----------



## mrsbling

Not sure what BH is supposed to feel like so not sure if I am having them or not? :shrug:

I do get some tightenings accross the top of my bump, but i was assuming that was LO moving about? Well it feels sort of like something is wedged at very top of bump and is being pulled slowly and with a bit of pain?

I am sure I will realise when its actual labour though lol :haha:


----------



## mrsbling

Oooh I have just received an e-voucher from Mamas and papas for £10, so not sure if thats co-incidence after the e-mail I sent regarding the furniture fitting today, or if they are just sending them out at the moment - but the message says "£10.00 e-gift card, to thank you for being part of our family" :shrug:

I just want my Furniture fitted :)


----------



## Pixxie

My step-mum thought she was just having BH and when she finally went to hospital because they had been going for 4 hours she was in labour! :dohh: She said it didn't even hurt until she got to 6cm dilated but then again she is like superwoman and had my brother 2 hours after getting to the hospital with no gas and air even! 

Hmmmm, if they are still going in another hour I might have to get a little scared :haha: xxx


----------



## lozzy21

mrsbling said:


> Not sure what BH is supposed to feel like so not sure if I am having them or not? :shrug:
> 
> I do get some tightenings accross the top of my bump, but i was assuming that was LO moving about? Well it feels sort of like something is wedged at very top of bump and is being pulled slowly and with a bit of pain?
> 
> I am sure I will realise when its actual labour though lol :haha:

I was told they feel like your tensing the muscles in your tummy but you have no control over it.


----------



## wishingforbub

Happy Birthday Ness :flower:


----------



## Pixxie

lozzy21 said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> Not sure what BH is supposed to feel like so not sure if I am having them or not? :shrug:
> 
> I do get some tightenings accross the top of my bump, but i was assuming that was LO moving about? Well it feels sort of like something is wedged at very top of bump and is being pulled slowly and with a bit of pain?
> 
> I am sure I will realise when its actual labour though lol :haha:
> 
> I was told they feel like your tensing the muscles in your tummy but you have no control over it.Click to expand...

That's quite a good description actually! Mine take my breath away slightly too xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I think BHs feel like that Lozzy, my whole bump goes tight and they feel a bit uncomfy at times! 

Pixxie - I'd just ring antenatal ward if they carry on, just to make sure. I didnt feel pain with DD for a while, I was just a bit uncomfy...until midwife came n gave me a sweep, then they got ouchy but manageable. Everyones different, if it bothers you just phone hun. 

Ness - Hope youre having a lovely birthday. Sounds like you did well :hugs: 

My OH owes me a massage for my birthday - I may just book that when I get my nails done on Fri! 

My HB assessment went fine, we're good to go so I need to get waterproof coverings etc now :D Still not sure if I'm having a waterbirth, tbh I cant be arsed sorting the pool out etc :blush: 
Bubs is head down, still perching on the brim of my pelvis, BP is fine and wee is clear :D Measuring 33wks however she noticed how "long" bubs is...I'm giving birth to a giraffe LOL! Butt in ribs and head down :D 

So...my lil Pipling can be evicted anytime on/after 20th Nov & hopefully before my midwife goes away for her 40th weddin anniversary! (crosses everything)


----------



## mrsbling

Would the muscle tensing feeling be at the very top of bump just below (.)(.)'s (lol), or all over if it were BH, as I have been having these feelings for a while (not constant or anything, just most days), and I thought it must just be LO moving about.

It does sometimes take my breath away, but again I thought she was just lying in an awkward spot?


----------



## sammiwry

Glad it went well Nikki! I'd like a home water birth but we don't have the space for even a small pool so may just utilise the bath for pain control but not to actually birth in


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: at Roxy trying to get in the shot!!
> So my auntie just came, said my baby isnt big and on track to be about 7lb :happydance:
> Also as long as i get to 37 weeks im fine to have him at home :)
> Im glad because i hated the hospital :)
> x

Yay - must be a weight of your mind hon.



Nessicle said:


> afternoon all!!
> 
> Sorry I havent been on today its my 27th birthday and have had quite a busy day so far!
> 
> Got some plovely pressies - some Calvin Klein Euphoria from mum which is my fave, some Hugo Boss Woman from OH's mum, a cat Pandora charm in memory of Ambrose from OH, £60 cash from relatives and some slippers from my sister! Have done very well!
> 
> Mizze - have you tried nipple cream on your lips?
> 
> Loving the bumps Kerrie and Sammi!!
> 
> Lozzy I always have some wee trickling out and my BH's are definitely worse when I need to wee!
> 
> I've had such strong BH's today think it's from being perched on an uncomfortable chair in a meeting for an hour at work while taking minutes and my boss took me out for lunch and I find if I talk lots I get lots of BH's then too from laughing etc! bubs is nice and active though I do worry that if I'm in pain she will be too though she causes it most of the time :haha:
> 
> Finish work at 4.30pm as got my parentcraft/antenatal class at 5.30pm- it's 2 hours and then another 2 hours next Wednesday at the same time but going more for OH as he's shite at reading books about the baby!

:cake: :cake: 
Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear Ness, Happy Birthday to you!

:dohh: Im an idiot - I knew it was someone's birthday today and I knew you hadnt been in all day but didnt put 2 and 2 together! Not my brightest of days today. 

Sounds like you had some lovely pressies' and thanks for the nipple cream tip! I need to send off for nipple cream because I need lanolin free creams. 




mummyclo said:


> I also get really bad BH at night now :(
> Must be because we are getting close! :o

I havent had ANY - is that okay?? Or is it something I need to speak to MW about? 



mrsbling said:


> Oooh I have just received an e-voucher from Mamas and papas for £10, so not sure if thats co-incidence after the e-mail I sent regarding the furniture fitting today, or if they are just sending them out at the moment - but the message says "£10.00 e-gift card, to thank you for being part of our family" :shrug:
> 
> I just want my Furniture fitted :)

They arent doing very well are they - why its hard to send the right thing for the right order is beyond me! 



nikki-lou25 said:


> My HB assessment went fine, we're good to go so I need to get waterproof coverings etc now :D Still not sure if I'm having a waterbirth, tbh I cant be arsed sorting the pool out etc :blush:
> Bubs is head down, still perching on the brim of my pelvis, BP is fine and wee is clear :D Measuring 33wks however she noticed how "long" bubs is...I'm giving birth to a giraffe LOL! Butt in ribs and head down :D
> 
> So...my lil Pipling can be evicted anytime on/after 20th Nov & hopefully before my midwife goes away for her 40th weddin anniversary! (crosses everything)

Glad it all went well. 
Funily enough the MW was saying last night how they would like to have more home births but they dont encourage it at my age with my first - but the birth centre looks good and has a pool

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

when i get BH i feel it in the top half of my bump it goes really hard and i find it hard to breath, not had any in a couple of days now!

everything went fine at the hospital am free of any infection now :D


----------



## sammiwry

Glad to hear all went ok kirsty!


----------



## mummyclo

Some people don't get them Mizze, but your a few weeks behind me and ive only been getting them a week or so :)
x


----------



## calliebaby

Happy Birthday Ness!!!
Lovely bumps ladies!!!

I am trying hard to get rid of a cold. It keeps trying to get worse. I have had it for about a week now and it feels like it is peaking today. 
I need to go buy some applesauce. I have been craving it since yesterday.


----------



## sammiwry

I keep waking up in the morning with a chesty cough :-(


----------



## mummyclo

Ewwww apple sauce :sick:
I am craving ice cubes so bad atm :haha:


----------



## Mizze

Oh I love Applesauce - made by my Mum yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Mizze xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I didn't get BHs with Aimee, when I thought I was gettin them o was actually in labour lol !

Doh I keep forgettin what i've read lol

A 7lb baby would be lovely! I'm the same havin to get to 37wks don't really wanna go much past coz this baby is nicely on the middle line on the chart...but that's about 8/9lb Eek!!!! Aimee was 7lb 11oz


----------



## sammiwry

Rox is crying :-s daft puppy


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aw poor Rox


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol!! DH and I have just spent the past hr or so peeling, coring, chopping and cooking apples! Its now a sweet apple sauce type pie/crumble filling!!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

nikki-lou25 said:


> Aw poor Rox

She asleep too Nikki!


Has anyone heard from butterfly today? I know she posted on fb earlier that her friends daughter wasn't doing very well at all


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: I thought i was strange for crying in my sleep!
But dogs? :haha:
Nikki - All my family have had small babies and my OH was only 6lb something :)
x


----------



## mummyclo

JUst got round to adding you on Fb sammi :blush:
Im so lazy :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Don't know if it's normal behaviour or not for dogs lol! She also gets hiccups too!



Ooo I shall go accept


----------



## mummyclo

I wish i could have a pet :(
Actually i wish i could do a LOT of things i can't :(
Pooey poo poo! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Chloe was it you that was saying you cant decorate but want to paint the nursery?


----------



## mummyclo

It was indeedy :(
Sammi where in Surrey do you live? OH used to live there :)


----------



## sammiwry

How about doing a mural on a board to brighten up the nursery? 

I was in Weybridge but now 30 miles away in hook lol Wheres your oh from?


----------



## mummyclo

A mural! I cant paint :rofl:
I would do ok painting a wall blue but a mural!! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Stencils? And then paint inbetween the lines?


----------



## mummyclo

I think we just decided to get some "accessories" like rug and lamp shade and stuff :)


----------



## sammiwry

Ok was just an idea I saw at the baby show the other week and suddenly remebered.


----------



## ducky1502

I cant stop eating tonight.... Oh well :)


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> I cant stop eating tonight.... Oh well :)

Im hungry but dont know what I want to eat :(


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I cant stop eating tonight.... Oh well :)
> 
> Im hungry but dont know what I want to eat :(Click to expand...

I get like that all the time, like i really want something specific and nothing else will do..........but i don't know what it is! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I cant stop eating tonight.... Oh well :)
> 
> Im hungry but dont know what I want to eat :(Click to expand...
> 
> I get like that all the time, like i really want something specific and nothing else will do..........but i don't know what it is! :haha:Click to expand...

Haha is that what it is? I'm after someone specific to eat but dont know what it is that I want and that's why I wont just eat anything.


----------



## Kerrieann

Well ive just had a scrummy steak and chips that dh cooked! And then a choc and vanilla cheesecake with double cream! yum yum :happydance: 

Id love a 7lb bab too but that aint happening lol :-( oh well lol, i remember when Jake came out and was put on my chest he could actually lift his head up and look at me, he was so strong coz of his size lol :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

I wish i was being fussy lol. I go to the kitchen n grab what i can, go to the living room, eat the food and then repeat the process :rofl:


----------



## WILSMUM

I really fancied a dairlyea, cheddar and pickle sarnie for lunch, made it, sat down and started eating it and it made me gag!!! Nice!
I lost my apetite as soon as I found out I was preggers and still haven't got it back! Its eating worse now I have less room as well - I'm never hungry and could quite easily not eat all day - I eat because I know I have to not becuase I want to and I rarely fancy anything in particular!!!

The 2 things I'm looking forward to are being able to sleep on my belly and eating something cause I actually want it!!!!

I really want to see the new harry potter film but the only chance I'd really get to see it is the wkend its realised when I'm due to go have the baby the Monday after!! Hmmmmmm do I risk it or not?!?!?!


----------



## sammiwry

I had cod steaks in parsley sauce with new potatoes for dinner with a chocolate ecclair for afters.

Ducky I'd normally do that but today I cant be bothered to get up :(


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ooh steak & chips *licks lips* Omg I want it!!!


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I cant stop eating tonight.... Oh well :)
> 
> Im hungry but dont know what I want to eat :(Click to expand...
> 
> I get like that all the time, like i really want something specific and nothing else will do..........but i don't know what it is! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha is that what it is? I'm after someone specific to eat but dont know what it is that I want and that's why I wont just eat anything.Click to expand...

Erm............someone specific eh?
:rofl:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lmao @ someone specific!!!


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I cant stop eating tonight.... Oh well :)
> 
> Im hungry but dont know what I want to eat :(Click to expand...
> 
> I get like that all the time, like i really want something specific and nothing else will do..........but i don't know what it is! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha is that what it is? I'm after someone specific to eat but dont know what it is that I want and that's why I wont just eat anything.Click to expand...
> 
> Erm............someone specific eh?
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:blush: well would be nice to have a certain someone cuddles at night time if a certain puppy wasnt so clingy!


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I cant stop eating tonight.... Oh well :)
> 
> Im hungry but dont know what I want to eat :(Click to expand...
> 
> I get like that all the time, like i really want something specific and nothing else will do..........but i don't know what it is! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha is that what it is? I'm after someone specific to eat but dont know what it is that I want and that's why I wont just eat anything.Click to expand...
> 
> Erm............someone specific eh?
> :rofl:Click to expand...




nikki-lou25 said:


> Lmao @ someone specific!!!

*bows* Im here for the next god knows how long :D


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: that made me laugh!! :rofl:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I always flake out at night, don't get chance for cuddles! Midwife said today lots of sex from 37 weeks! Hmm where am I gonna find the energy for that haha


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: I just told Oh he needs to make me have sex everyday from now on! :haha:
He looked shocked, then said from when? :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

nikki-lou25 said:


> I always flake out at night, don't get chance for cuddles! Midwife said today lots of sex from 37 weeks! Hmm where am I gonna find the energy for that haha


Im either in bed before warren comes up stairs to bed, or we go to bed same time and Im asleep within 10 mins but still doesnt mean he cant cuddle me lol


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Sleep sex? :o


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: Sleep sex? :o

Haha I wish! Noo just plain cuddles, Rox doesnt agree with us being too close together!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I consent to sleep sex lol

Sammiwry I think my hubby values his "crown jewels" too much to cuddle me when im tired lol I'm so grumpy when I'm driftin off, oops


----------



## mummyclo

Does she get jealous :haha:
She is very cute to :)


----------



## sammiwry

nikki-lou25 said:


> I consent to sleep sex lol
> 
> Sammiwry I think my hubby values his "crown jewels" too much to cuddle me when im tired lol I'm so grumpy when I'm driftin off, oops

I dont drift off Im awake one min the next Im asleep lol I only get grumpy when Warren wriggles his arm under my pillow



mummyclo said:


> Does she get jealous :haha:
> She is very cute to :)

She does! She's a pain in the bum at times, has to sit between us on the sofa, walk inbetween us.


----------



## mummyclo

Bless her :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> [
> Has anyone heard from butterfly today? I know she posted on fb earlier that her friends daughter wasn't doing very well at all

 Hi thanks for thinking of me. Just had a day off the laptop today. I posted from my phone earlier. Mary is still not doing well. :cry:

Lovely bumps ladies :thumbup:

Just thought I'd pop on to say hello. Sorry to hear that some are feeling poorly. 

:rofl: at sleep sex !!

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## sammiwry

It's ok, sorry to hear Mary still isn't doing well :-(


----------



## mummyclo

Awwww :hugs: Siobhan xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aww thats so sad hun, its totally understandable that it hits you hard too :hugs: No child should ever have to be poorly :hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

Breaks my heart to hear about children being so ill. Its hard not to feel so emotionally involved when its a child. Thinking of you hun xx


----------



## ducky1502

For those of you who have bought cotton wool for doing baby's bum what kind of cotton wool have you got?! Sounds so stupid but I have no idea! Do you buy the balls, the pads, the thick kind of wads.......... I have no idea :shrug:


----------



## spencerbear

Morning ladies

Hope everyone is well today. Have just spent the last couple of hours catching up but cant remember a thing i wanted to reply to, stupid brain :dohh:

Think my nesting ha kicked in, during the last week ive cleaned and reorganised the lounge, dining room, kitchen, toilet, bathroom and beccas room......that just leaves my room to go :happydance::happydance:

Consultant gave me go ahead on tuesday for my home birth, so now cant wait to see midwife on thursday next week.

Think im going to relax today and enjoy a pj day before my landlord turns up to replace the bathroom light as it blew my electrics yesterday.

Sending extra special hugs to siobhan :hugs::hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

ducky im not using cotton wool for cleaning, ive got reuseables wipes but do have a pack of cotton wool pleats incase they are needed x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Im not buyin cotton wool this time! Can't stand the stuff ! Meconium is like tar n cotton wool just stuck to it with Aimee! Huggies natural wipes for my munchkin :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

MORNING!! 



ducky1502 said:


> For those of you who have bought cotton wool for doing baby's bum what kind of cotton wool have you got?! Sounds so stupid but I have no idea! Do you buy the balls, the pads, the thick kind of wads.......... I have no idea :shrug:

 I've bought balls but I will also have a pack of wipes with me for the sticky poos that the cotton wall won't get off! :dohh:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Ok this may be a stupid question. . . . . but since yesterday morning Rosie hasn't stopped moving!! She may have had about 3 rests of about half hour but apart from that she has been constantly on the move. I'm sure I'm supposed to be reassured by this but have a niggly feeling also maybe something is not right?

She was very active in the night also which normally she isn't . . . hence why I was up at 6am!


----------



## Pixxie

WILSMUM said:


> I really want to see the new harry potter film but the only chance I'd really get to see it is the wkend its realised when I'm due to go have the baby the Monday after!! Hmmmmmm do I risk it or not?!?!?!

Do it!!!! Harry Potter cannot wait! I'm going to be first in line :haha: 



ducky1502 said:


> For those of you who have bought cotton wool for doing baby's bum what kind of cotton wool have you got?! Sounds so stupid but I have no idea! Do you buy the balls, the pads, the thick kind of wads.......... I have no idea :shrug:

I'm not using it but I've been told cotton wool pleats are less fiddly 



- Butterfly - said:


> Ok this may be a stupid question. . . . . but since yesterday morning Rosie hasn't stopped moving!! She may have had about 3 rests of about half hour but apart from that she has been constantly on the move. I'm sure I'm supposed to be reassured by this but have a niggly feeling also maybe something is not right?
> 
> She was very active in the night also which normally she isn't . . . hence why I was up at 6am!

We have had a few days like this, seems that she is just unimpressed with running out of space! I don't think there is such a thing as too much movement :shrug: 

LO has now decided that banging her head off my cervix is loads of fun, I feel a bit like she might fall out now :rofl: My BH did eventually taper off last night, think it was just because I had done too much walking. xxx


----------



## Pixxie

Oooh and I tried to check my cervix last night, I couldn't find it but I could feel baby's head! :shock: so weird!


----------



## WILSMUM

ducky1502 said:


> For those of you who have bought cotton wool for doing baby's bum what kind of cotton wool have you got?! Sounds so stupid but I have no idea! Do you buy the balls, the pads, the thick kind of wads.......... I have no idea :shrug:

I'll have cotton wool pleats as they're better value for money but probably just use them for wiping babys face while its still tiny and will use wet wipes for its bum as its less hassle than carting water and cotton wool around everytime it needs its bu changing!!!



Pixxie said:


> Oooh and I tried to check my cervix last night, I couldn't find it but I could feel baby's head! :shock: so weird!

OMG! Thats just too weird!!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pixxie said:


> Oooh and I tried to check my cervix last night, I couldn't find it but I could feel baby's head! :shock: so weird!

 :wacko: I can't even reach inside!!


----------



## Pixxie

I couldn't believe it, I was amazed, no wonder I'm waddling! Lol she seems determined to escape all of a sudden, I think she's had enough of being squashed :haha: She keeps grinding her head into my bum and it feels horrible and like I need to poo :rofl: xxx


----------



## GoogilyBear

Morning girlies :)
hope all is well.

Question number one....

was DTD last night lol, and it suddenly uccered to me, is it safe for him to be on top?
he sort leans to one side and there isnt any pressure on bumpy.. but still.. afterwards it seems extra hard and uncomfy....

also! yesterday i got the weirdest feeling in my bladder... turns out its LO head moving around.. it really hurts! lol xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

GoogilyBear said:


> Morning girlies :)
> hope all is well.
> 
> Question number one....
> 
> was DTD last night lol, and it suddenly uccered to me, is it safe for him to be on top?
> he sort leans to one side and there isnt any pressure on bumpy.. but still.. afterwards it seems extra hard and uncomfy....
> 
> also! yesterday i got the weirdest feeling in my bladder... turns out its LO head moving around.. it really hurts! lol xx

 As long as you didn't feel squashed I think you'll be fine. It is normal for your uterus to go hard after an orgasm. x


----------



## Pixxie

GoogilyBear said:


> Morning girlies :)
> hope all is well.
> 
> Question number one....
> 
> was DTD last night lol, and it suddenly uccered to me, is it safe for him to be on top?
> he sort leans to one side and there isnt any pressure on bumpy.. but still.. afterwards it seems extra hard and uncomfy....
> 
> also! yesterday i got the weirdest feeling in my bladder... turns out its LO head moving around.. it really hurts! lol xx

I think as long as you are comfortable it's safe, we gave up on missionary a long time ago because I hate having the bump between us :haha: xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Well I decided to ring the pregnancy assessment unit to ask about baby's movement. The midwife was lovely. She has suggested I go in for monitoring as it will 'put my mind at rest'. I bet Rosie will fall fast asleep as soon as I get there!! 

I will update when I get back. x


----------



## GoogilyBear

Pixxie said:


> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> Morning girlies :)
> hope all is well.
> 
> Question number one....
> 
> was DTD last night lol, and it suddenly uccered to me, is it safe for him to be on top?
> he sort leans to one side and there isnt any pressure on bumpy.. but still.. afterwards it seems extra hard and uncomfy....
> 
> also! yesterday i got the weirdest feeling in my bladder... turns out its LO head moving around.. it really hurts! lol xx
> 
> I think as long as you are comfortable it's safe, we gave up on missionary a long time ago because I hate having the bump between us :haha: xxxClick to expand...




- Butterfly - said:


> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> Morning girlies :)
> hope all is well.
> 
> Question number one....
> 
> was DTD last night lol, and it suddenly uccered to me, is it safe for him to be on top?
> he sort leans to one side and there isnt any pressure on bumpy.. but still.. afterwards it seems extra hard and uncomfy....
> 
> also! yesterday i got the weirdest feeling in my bladder... turns out its LO head moving around.. it really hurts! lol xx
> 
> As long as you didn't feel squashed I think you'll be fine. It is normal for your uterus to go hard after an orgasm. xClick to expand...

Ahh thats okayy then... got me all worried lol :dohh:


----------



## Pixxie

Aw she sounds nice Butterfly, I'm sure everything is fine :hugs: xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pixxie said:


> Aw she sounds nice Butterfly, I'm sure everything is fine :hugs: xxx

 yeah I think so too. Better be safe than sorry I suppose. I was just about to type that I think she's gone sleep already but nope she's still booting me!! I know I shouldn't compare but it's completely different to carrying Mollie (Mollie used to move but it was all very gentle). :hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

Good luck butterfly. Sure everything is fine xx

the only reason i asked about cotton wool is because at my antenatal class they said they dont like women bringing wipes in because even the most sensitive and natural ones have too many chemicals for a babys skin so to only bring cotton wool.


----------



## WILSMUM

GoogilyBear said:


> Morning girlies :)
> hope all is well.
> 
> Question number one....
> 
> was DTD last night lol, and it suddenly uccered to me, is it safe for him to be on top?
> he sort leans to one side and there isnt any pressure on bumpy.. but still.. afterwards it seems extra hard and uncomfy....
> 
> also! yesterday i got the weirdest feeling in my bladder... turns out its LO head moving around.. it really hurts! lol xx

I get the same hun - seems normal for orgasms to bring on braxton hicks!!!

And I get the pain in my bladder as well - really sharp almost like lo is digging its finger nails in!!!! I was peeling apples last night and lo decided to squash my bladder and I was wandering round the kitchen in circles doubled over trying to lift baby off!! Think I paniced DH a bit!!!


Good luck butterfly - i'm sure everything'll be fine but like you said better safe than sorry and better to get yr mind put at rest :hug:


----------



## lozzy21

Morning all

Well my OH isent going to be impressed, i was supposed to have my first antinatal class today so he started work at 8 to help make his time up and they have just rang and cancled todays saying they will be doing a double one next week.

His work have been fab, they have let him change his shifts so he can come to everything hes asked. I know things cant be helped but its anoying for him.


----------



## WILSMUM

just wondering if anyone is going to any firework displays this year?
DS's school have one tomorrow night and then Saturday night is the big Carlisle Fireshow - which is amazing and free!!!
I want to go to both but my only problem is being stood up for hours and hours - i just can't do it anymore after a while i start getting really dizzy and breathless!!!!! DH said he'll carry a chair for me to sit on but the only ones we have are hardwood foldy patio type chairs which'll just completely sink in the mud esp as i'm sure DS'll sit on my lap as well!!!! Think I might have to try and find a waterproof picnic blanket or something!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

ducky1502 said:


> Good luck butterfly. Sure everything is fine xx
> 
> the only reason i asked about cotton wool is because at my antenatal class they said they dont like women bringing wipes in because even the most sensitive and natural ones have too many chemicals for a babys skin so to only bring cotton wool.

 yes I've heard that about wipes too which is why I've bought cotton wool but if the sticky poo won't move I'd rather use a wipe than be rubbing at my poor baby's peachy bum bum with cotton wool and water! :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

WILSMUM said:


> just wondering if anyone is going to any firework displays this year?
> DS's school have one tomorrow night and then Saturday night is the big Carlisle Fireshow - which is amazing and free!!!
> I want to go to both but my only problem is being stood up for hours and hours - i just can't do it anymore after a while i start getting really dizzy and breathless!!!!! DH said he'll carry a chair for me to sit on but the only ones we have are hardwood foldy patio type chairs which'll just completely sink in the mud esp as i'm sure DS'll sit on my lap as well!!!! Think I might have to try and find a waterproof picnic blanket or something!!!

Go Outdoors sells camping chairs which would be ok I think and failing that they'll sell waterproof picnic blankets. I asked DH about fireworks last night and he said he'd like to get some. We've got a huge garden and probably need a bonfire anyway to get rid of some of the garden waste. I will be mostly sitting down. Make sure you wrap up warm too if you're going to be sitting :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

Butterfly am sure it's nothing but let us know how you get on.

I'm going to the firework display that dh's place puts on if he ever finds out more details!


----------



## ducky1502

I wanna go to some fireworks!!! But not too keen on the huge busy crowds pushing, standing up for ages or the loud noises for bubs.


----------



## mummyclo

OH wanted to go see some fireworks, don't know how im going to stand for half hour tho :shrug:
I am rubbish at standing still, i always feel funny!
I hope we will be able to see them from our bedroom window, like we could when it was the regatta :)


----------



## Nessicle

morning all! 

Hope everyone is ok, I havent read all the posts back because there are too many to catch up on so hope I havent missed anything important! :blush:

Re the cotton wool thing - my mw said not to bring it as the hospital provides it anyway I've packed the huggies pure wipes just in case though 

Had the antenatal/parentcraft class last night, was ok nothing I was told was anything I didnt know but she did give us some birthing ball positions so that was handy! It was more for OH anyway, but next week its breastfeeding and pn recovery so that will be more for me I reckon! 

It was a rammed class about 15 couples and it was hot I thought I was going to die! 

Had a sore throat all night and my glands are up and have a headache so had to take a parcetamol this morning - hate public transport I'm desperate to finish, couldnt even call in sick as got a meeting at 10.30am and got my maternity leave lunch at 1pm today. 

Will try to leave a bit earlier though I think as I feel rotten! 

OH is driving me mad at the moment, he seriously isnt being realistic or grown up about anything and my tolerance for it is so low I feel like I'm constantly nagging and getting at him and that I'm going to push him away because of it...I just cant help it I have so much to do and think about and he just keeps saying "dont worry I'll be great when she's here" but I need his support and help NOW not once she's here...

We had a bit of an argument about him playing golf he thinks he's going to be able to go and play golf every saturday for 4 hours but I said you cant predict what a baby is going to be like each day and that I might be ill or have something to do myself or it might just be nice for us to actually do something or go somewhere as a family - why cant some men realise how selfish they sound? 

Then he goes on about me being able to go swimming to tone up at the weekend and he'll look after Ava but I said if I'm breastfeeding I wont be able to plus the fact of how long it takes to get a baby ready etc as he wont have a clue - he cant even go in to a shop and take something back for fear of embarassment and if he goes to the shop he needs me to be there cos he doesnt like going on his own. 

Seriously I'm worried he's not going to grow up once she's arrived....

Re the cotton wool thing - my mw said not to bring it as the hospital provides it anyway I've packed the huggies pure wipes just in case though


----------



## Nessicle

we're staying in tomorrow I'm too ill and exhausted to go stand in the cold and rain to watch fireworks, plus it's a week today since Ambrose died and we will want to try and keep Dexter in away from the bangs x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> we're staying in tomorrow I'm too ill and exhausted to go stand in the cold and rain to watch fireworks, plus it's a week today since Ambrose died and we will want to try and keep Dexter in away from the bangs x

 :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Right I'm off for a shower and then to the hospital. Will update you asap. I'm sure all's fine though x


----------



## WILSMUM

The school one won't be so bad as its only a short display but the big one in Carlisle is about an hour or so worth of fireworks!!!

Finally got round to doing this weeks bump pic!!!
 



Attached Files:







36+4 (2).jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 0









36+4.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sammiwry

Dh has just said fireworks are tonight! So will have to make sure I start dinner as soon as I get back from the mw


----------



## mummyclo

- Butterfly - said:


> Right I'm off for a shower and then to the hospital. Will update you asap. I'm sure all's fine though x

What'd i miss? Hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Good luck at the hospital Butterfly :hugs: 

Anouska great bump hun!


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh and thank you for all the lovely birthday messages yesterday everyone :flower: xx


----------



## lozzy21

I realy need to get some housework done today but i cba.

Some one give me a kick up the arse


----------



## Pixxie

We're supposed to be going to see fireworks but I don't know if I will cope, OH has already said 'don't be moaning after half an hour that your tired and want to go home' :growlmad: I might just not bother :( xxx


----------



## sammiwry

:-( I cant wait til later


----------



## WILSMUM

hope the weathers better where you are than it is here Sammi!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

I've just looked on the bbc weather and its meant to be mild but cloudy tonight so hopefully stays that way!! 

Just need nice weather for Sunday now too :D


----------



## mummyclo

Its really grey here today too :(


----------



## sammiwry

Sunny but a bit breezy here so fingers crossed it stays good for tonight!


----------



## WILSMUM

its wet and windy here but meant to be dry and cold tomorrow and Saturday so fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## KellyC75

Im sure all will be fine Butterfly....:hugs: As you say, better to go & put your mind at ease


----------



## mummyclo

Had 2 phone calls this morning asking if ive got everthing and if im sure i want to have home birth! My mum worries so much! I feel a bit like noone belives i can do it without the drugs etc :(


----------



## sammiwry

Hoping to go to Whipsnade on Sunday for my birthday but weather isnt looking promising :( really don't know what else we could do if weather isn't brilliant?! Had thought about board games like monoply but dh wont play monoply and I bore my parents with it when I go and stay and hes away :(


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Had 2 phone calls this morning asking if ive got everthing and if im sure i want to have home birth! My mum worries so much! I feel a bit like noone belives i can do it without the drugs etc :(

I think my mum is worrying I wont be able to go it without drugs too Chloe, when we went shopping on Monday she kept asking me if I thought a homebirth was really a good idea until I reminded her the fight she had to get me to stay in hospital to have my foot done.

As for getting everything, nope we still arent ready! My mattress is on order, still no blankets and Im sure theres more stuff that we need but I'm not sure without looking to see what we have!


----------



## mummyclo

It just anoys me that no one belives in me :(
Im pretty sure its just mid over matter with everything :(


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> It just anoys me that no one belives in me :(
> Im pretty sure its just mid over matter with everything :(


Agree with you perfectly!! I said to Warren when I first fell pregnant I don't want cravings and I still haven't had any.

Just found a site you might like Chloe!

Reuseable stickers

Sorry the link takes you straight to rainforest but I've just emailed the link to my mum as thats my theme but maybe they have something you could use which would help brighten up the nursery?


----------



## doodle74

Hey All, 

Haven't played catch up yet so hope everyone is ok. 

Well got to maternity on Sunday night, they traced her whcih was fine, did 2 speculum exams (why the hell are they so much more painful when your pregnant?) and my cervix is fine. It seems the problem is that madam is lying in a half moon shape - let me see if I can explain better - her head is directly between my ribs and as I look down on the bump she's facing left. Her spine is running down my right side in a half moon shape and her arms and legs are pointing left with her legs down near the top of my left thigh! Does that make sense? lol! 

Anyway the problem seems to be that she is trying to engage and drop down into the cervix but can't get there positoned how she is. This is causing contractions as my uterus tries to help her along a bit and pressure on the bladder and pelvis. 

They gave me some dihydrocodine which gave me the best sleep in months! I was back for a trace on Tuesday and will be going back today...the main reason for that being that due to her position I can't feel her kicks and movement properly so they need to keep an eye on her. 

Looks like I'll need to persevere for another 13 days till my next scan and the plan is to make a decision that day on a section date. 

Phew! Anyway I'll go for now and will head back on to catch up when I get back later on. 

Take care girls x


----------



## mummyclo

OMG! I just walked to town to get some bits, haven't done it in ages and im NACKERED :(
I want to prove to myself how strong i am, i was never going to be a "gimme an epidural at the start" sorta woman :haha:...............but each to their own :)


----------



## Nessicle

I feel ill :( got such a sore throat, sneezing which is so painful, headache and stuck in f*king work....sorry to swear I'm just so fed up today!


----------



## sammiwry

Not good ness :-( not long left though and you'll be joining us full time!


----------



## mummyclo

Yep....not too long to go! :happydance:
When do u start mat leave Ness? Can't wait for another full time bnber! :haha:


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon all - quickly caught up - apols if I miss anyone



Pixxie said:


> I couldn't believe it, I was amazed, no wonder I'm waddling! Lol she seems determined to escape all of a sudden, I think she's had enough of being squashed :haha: She keeps grinding her head into my bum and it feels horrible and like I need to poo :rofl: xxx

Pixxie im amazed, impressed and if im REALLY honest, slightly grossed out that you could feel her head! 



- Butterfly - said:


> Well I decided to ring the pregnancy assessment unit to ask about baby's movement. The midwife was lovely. She has suggested I go in for monitoring as it will 'put my mind at rest'. I bet Rosie will fall fast asleep as soon as I get there!!
> 
> I will update when I get back. x

Im sure all is fine hon, how lovely of the midwife though! 



ducky1502 said:


> Good luck butterfly. Sure everything is fine xx
> 
> the only reason i asked about cotton wool is because at my antenatal class they said they dont like women bringing wipes in because even the most sensitive and natural ones have too many chemicals for a babys skin so to only bring cotton wool.

And in mine the MW specifically said bring wipes! Mad isnt it because I heard the same about wipes and was going to use cotton wool and either water or olive oil - now I dont know! 



ducky1502 said:


> I wanna go to some fireworks!!! But not too keen on the huge busy crowds pushing, standing up for ages or the loud noises for bubs.

We are lucky to have a big balcony off our first floor living room which over looks at least 1 show and lots of home displays which is great! Sadly the weather here is yukky at the moment and set to stay that way for tomorrow night too. 



doodle74 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Haven't played catch up yet so hope everyone is ok.
> 
> Well got to maternity on Sunday night, they traced her whcih was fine, did 2 speculum exams (why the hell are they so much more painful when your pregnant?) and my cervix is fine. It seems the problem is that madam is lying in a half moon shape - let me see if I can explain better - her head is directly between my ribs and as I look down on the bump she's facing left. Her spine is running down my right side in a half moon shape and her arms and legs are pointing left with her legs down near the top of my left thigh! Does that make sense? lol!
> 
> Anyway the problem seems to be that she is trying to engage and drop down into the cervix but can't get there positoned how she is. This is causing contractions as my uterus tries to help her along a bit and pressure on the bladder and pelvis.
> 
> They gave me some dihydrocodine which gave me the best sleep in months! I was back for a trace on Tuesday and will be going back today...the main reason for that being that due to her position I can't feel her kicks and movement properly so they need to keep an eye on her.
> 
> Looks like I'll need to persevere for another 13 days till my next scan and the plan is to make a decision that day on a section date.
> 
> Phew! Anyway I'll go for now and will head back on to catch up when I get back later on.
> 
> Take care girls x

Glad all was okay with your cervix and baby Doodle - and good luck for next scan. :hugs:



Nessicle said:


> I feel ill :( got such a sore throat, sneezing which is so painful, headache and stuck in f*king work....sorry to swear I'm just so fed up today!

Awww :hugs::hugs:



mummyclo said:


> Yep....not too long to go! :happydance:
> When do u start mat leave Ness? Can't wait for another full time bnber! :haha:

Yes when is your last day Ness? We will be right chat happy Dreamers soon with us all off! 

Just back from a morning of shopping - well a couple of hours, had to have 2 breaks and ended up in M&S coffee shop with a large luxury hot chocolate and a fruit scone with LOADS of butter :blush: Oh well.... had a funny turn in Debenhams but luckily it wasnt busy and there was somewhere to sit and chill out for 10 mins and I had a drink with me happily. Picked up 2 half price chickens in M&S though! And got my Mother's birthday gift sorted too - her birthday is 13 Dec and she is not so secretly hoping Caitlyn makes her appearance then rather than the 24th! Its a bit of a tradition - I share my birthday with a cousin and my siblings share theirs with our grandma.

Got some maternity pads thick and thin and some washable breast pads - how many breast pads am I going to need? 

Oh and I got more lip salve stuff - both the blistex and the stuff Wilsmum recommended - carmex - in a yellow tube to help my lips. 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze did you manage to get the Medplus?! If so what shop?! 

I'm sat on the sofa with DH waiting for my mw appointment :(


----------



## mummyclo

I have got a big pack of 80 breast pads, but they are just disposable.
Wouldn't tink youy would need that many washable, maybe 7 pairs so you can make sure u always have some :)


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> Mizze did you manage to get the Medplus?! If so what shop?!
> 
> I'm sat on the sofa with DH waiting for my mw appointment :(

Why sad about mw appt?
:hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Mizze did you manage to get the Medplus?! If so what shop?!
> 
> I'm sat on the sofa with DH waiting for my mw appointment :(
> 
> Why sad about mw appt?
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hate having blood taken makes me feel really rough :(


----------



## xkirstyx

hiiiiii 

butterfly hope everything goes ok! im sure bubs is fine!
im going to fireworks 2moz coz i really wanna take jack, i just hope he wont be to scared of the bangs!

im just in from town. went and got my eyebrows waxed and got jack his birthday cake and couple of bits of party food. cant beleave he is 1 on sunday!
got mw at 2.15 im dying to know where Emily is lying and what shes messuring i feel like im huge now!


----------



## mummyclo

Kirsty i feel huge and my mw said he feels little and will probably only be 7lb! 
I must have shit loads of water! :haha:


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> Mizze did you manage to get the Medplus?! If so what shop?!
> 
> I'm sat on the sofa with DH waiting for my mw appointment :(

From Boots - but the "chapstick" version not the pot

Good luck with MW appt hon

you too Kirsty

I have my next one next Tuesday.


Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

I want to ask the mw today about maddens size, as consultant said hell be big but at the moment I've got this feeling he'll be about 8lb :S


----------



## KellyC75

Those that are planning to breastfeed ~ What nighties/PJs have you bought for the hospital? :shrug:

Im am doing my own head in trying to find something, thats reasonably priced! :wacko:


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Mizze did you manage to get the Medplus?! If so what shop?!
> 
> I'm sat on the sofa with DH waiting for my mw appointment :(
> 
> From Boots - but the "chapstick" version not the pot
> 
> Good luck with MW appt hon
> 
> you too Kirsty
> 
> I have my next one next Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

Ooo must remember to look next time I'm in boots, cant remember where I got my current tub from but I know work didnt sell it :dohh:


----------



## mummyclo

Sammi, your bump doesn't look half as huge as mine! How can you be having a big baby! :shrug:
I bet she will be ikkle :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

KellyC75 said:


> Those that are planning to breastfeed ~ What nighties/PJs have you bought for the hospital? :shrug:
> 
> Im am doing my own head in trying to find something, thats reasonably priced! :wacko:

Kerrie advised to buy cheap, because they might get ruined (blood) so i got 2 pairs of pjs in the sale at M&S on a fluke. 
But would have probably gone to primark or something :)


----------



## lozzy21

Kelly i havent got any yet but i was just planning on getting some pj's from asda, ether with buttons down the front or vest top ones


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> Those that are planning to breastfeed ~ What nighties/PJs have you bought for the hospital? :shrug:
> 
> Im am doing my own head in trying to find something, thats reasonably priced! :wacko:

I've just got a vest top and short set to take into hospital and just pull the top down to breastfeed.

I'm struggling with what to pack to wear while in labour?


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Sammi, your bump doesn't look half as huge as mine! How can you be having a big baby! :shrug:
> I bet she will be ikkle :hugs:

Maybe he's tucked up well? I don't know but the consultant said to expect 8lb 1/2 minimum!!


----------



## mummyclo

:o i suppose at least it would be a nice surprise if theyr smaller, mayb thats why they do it! :haha:


----------



## Mizze

Havent bought anything yet Kelly but I have been starting to think about it - id like a nightie that unbuttons down the front. But havent really looked yet.


Minor rant - why do NONE of the stores which have maternity ranges actually IN THE STORES!! Grrrrr. 

Mizze


----------



## mummyclo

It is annoying Mizze!
My local New Look or Next don't do Maternity!! Its really annoying :(
x


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Mizze did you manage to get the Medplus?! If so what shop?!
> 
> I'm sat on the sofa with DH waiting for my mw appointment :(
> 
> From Boots - but the "chapstick" version not the pot
> 
> Good luck with MW appt hon
> 
> you too Kirsty
> 
> I have my next one next Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ooo must remember to look next time I'm in boots, cant remember where I got my current tub from but I know work didnt sell it :dohh:Click to expand...

They had it in cherry flavour too but I was afraid id lick it off which would be bad! 

Mizze


----------



## sammiwry

I've been using primark for clothes as I refuse to pay silly prices for t shirts and trackie bottoms and just buying size 16's so they fit :D


----------



## lozzy21

Im just gonna ware an old nighty in labour, one i wont mind shoving in the bin if its coverd in cack


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Mizze did you manage to get the Medplus?! If so what shop?!
> 
> I'm sat on the sofa with DH waiting for my mw appointment :(
> 
> From Boots - but the "chapstick" version not the pot
> 
> Good luck with MW appt hon
> 
> you too Kirsty
> 
> I have my next one next Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ooo must remember to look next time I'm in boots, cant remember where I got my current tub from but I know work didnt sell it :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> They had it in cherry flavour too but I was afraid id lick it off which would be bad!
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...

I don't like cherry so wouldn't buy the cherry one, but I do like the taste of the Medplus lol


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> Im just gonna ware an old nighty in labour, one i wont mind shoving in the bin if its coverd in cack

I don't have any nighties :( I was thinking of just going and getting a really big baggy t shirt to wear


----------



## mrsbling

Well I wont be going out to the firework displays, I have bought DH some toffee apples, so he can preted he has been out - I want to be in the warm as I get back ache whenever I stand up for more than about 15 minutes!!


but we are very lucky that we live in an area where everyone seems to have money to burn, so there have been fireworks going off every night (but its worse at new year!)............. we also have a golf club a few hundred yards away which have a display we can see from home, and a few premier league footballers live down the road, so they also like to have some big displays.


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> It is annoying Mizze!
> My local New Look or Next don't do Maternity!! Its really annoying :(
> x

I went to a shopping park today - New Look, Debenhams, M&S, Asda (George), Peacocks and not ONE had maternity in store and I was desperate for more leggins. 

I will have to trot over to another retail park over the weekend where I know the New Look does actually have the mat stuff instore. 

Ooooh on another note, I just remembered there is an NCT nearly new sale very near me on Saturday morning!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Gagh! I am paying for the fruit scone now - Heart burn kicked in big time!

Oh - do you say 'Scon' or 'Skown' for scone?? 

Im a scon girl myself! 

Mizze xx


----------



## mrsbling

I went in to Primark at Merry Hill, and they had some really cheap nighties....... some of the ones that button down and they were only about £4 or £6 for 2 ............I am going to be bottlefeeding, but picked up a few packs of the black nighties for £5 as I am sure they will end up in the bin.

They also had some cheap trackie bottoms for about £4 or £6 which are great for lazing about the house :) ..........Oooh and they also had cheap black underwear for about £2.50 for a pack of 6 ..... great for hospital bag ;)


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Im just gonna ware an old nighty in labour, one i wont mind shoving in the bin if its coverd in cack

Thing is I dont have any old nighty's - I have PJ's for lounging around the house in - most of which I had when I was bigger so some still sort of fit but I dont wear anything in bed so I have no nighty's. Apols for TMI! Id like to keep the PJ's for post birth and beyond. 

I think I will have to go down the primark cheap and crappy route for birthing. My sister has given my the T-Shirt she birthed my niece in but its fairly high neck (odd actually because she bf - must asked how she did it) and id prefer an unbutton one. 

Mizze


----------



## mrsbling

Mizze said:


> Oh - do you say 'Scon' or 'Skown' for scone??
> 
> Im a scon girl myself!
> 
> Mizze xx

I am a 'scon' person myself :) .............. and if I hadnt just eaten the most amazing slice of chocolate gateaux from Sainsburys Bakery counter ..... I would now be craving a 'Scon' :haha:


----------



## Mizze

mrsbling said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Oh - do you say 'Scon' or 'Skown' for scone??
> 
> Im a scon girl myself!
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> I am a 'scon' person myself :) .............. and if I hadnt just eaten the most amazing slice of chocolate gateaux from Sainsburys Bakery counter ..... I would now be craving a 'Scon' :haha:Click to expand...

:D

Thanks for Primark info - will have to check it out next week. I usually avoid it because it is CHAOS during a lunch hour and I can never be @rsed to queue or negotiate round people. But now I can go when I want! Hurrah!

Mizze


----------



## mummyclo

I say skown :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

KellyC75 said:


> Those that are planning to breastfeed ~ What nighties/PJs have you bought for the hospital? :shrug:
> 
> Im am doing my own head in trying to find something, thats reasonably priced! :wacko:

It was a Primark job for me :thumbup: I've got pyjama pants and vest tops xxx


----------



## mrsbling

I also bought some thermal type leggings (sold in nightwear section) to put on under nightie if it gets cold and they were only a few pounds too :) ........ luckily the shopping centre was quiet when I went there on Tuesday after the hospital - think I timed it right for when everyone was on the school run.............. but the queues for the tills were massive - especially when you have a backache!!


----------



## mrsbling

I went to my 37 week appointment with the Doctor this morning and everything is all measuring on target and BP is fine :) 

As daytime TV seems absolutley shocking, I thought I would pop to Sainsburys and buy some ready made Aptamil cartons for the early days when I am tired and wont want to be mixing formula ......... then I saw the Cakes on the bakery :) and bought 2 strawberry tarts for me and DH after dinner - and an lovely slice of choccie gateaux (which I have already eaten)..... but I have now realised she gave me 3 strawberry tarts so now I have cake for tomorrow too :haha: :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> It is annoying Mizze!
> My local New Look or Next don't do Maternity!! Its really annoying :(
> x

 You can order from the Next Directory instore so you're not paying delivery charges - there is quite a few bits in next materity. x

I have button down the front maternity nighties which I got from Next when Mollie was born.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Everything was fine at the hospital which I think we all knew anyway! The midwife was absolutely lovely. She said that if I'm feeling anxious then that will cause baby's heartrate to rise and that's why she's been so active. She also said that if I'm concerned about movements again either increased or decreased then to just give them a ring and go in everyday if necessary!!! She was so lovely. I do feel happier for going and at least I don't feel like I'm being a pain. :flower:


----------



## Pixxie

Glad everything is ok butterfly xxx


----------



## mummyclo

Glad everything is ok too :)
Why isn't my camera uploading :( Grrrrrr!


----------



## Mizze

mrsbling said:


> *I went to my 37 week appointment with the Doctor this morning and everything is all measuring on target and BP is fine  *
> As daytime TV seems absolutley shocking, I thought I would pop to Sainsburys and buy some ready made Aptamil cartons for the early days when I am tired and wont want to be mixing formula ......... then I saw the Cakes on the bakery :) and bought 2 strawberry tarts for me and DH after dinner - and an lovely slice of choccie gateaux (which I have already eaten)..... but I have now realised she gave me 3 strawberry tarts so now I have cake for tomorrow too :haha: :)

Excellent news on Dr appt. And :thumbup::thumbup: for the extra cakes!! :D

I have eaten too much -an entire carrot salad & Arbroath salmon portion from M&S - was LOVELY though! Yummm 



- Butterfly - said:


> Everything was fine at the hospital which I think we all knew anyway! The midwife was absolutely lovely. She said that if I'm feeling anxious then that will cause baby's heartrate to rise and that's why she's been so active. She also said that if I'm concerned about movements again either increased or decreased then to just give them a ring and go in everyday if necessary!!! She was so lovely. I do feel happier for going and at least I don't feel like I'm being a pain. :flower:

Yay!! :happydance: for everything being fine - lovely midwife! 

Mizze xx


----------



## mrsbling

Glad everything went well butterfly :)


----------



## lozzy21

Glad everything is ok butterfly.

Has any ones apitite done a bunk?

I had my breakfast around 9 and iv just realised iv had nowt since then. So im now trying to eat soup with the shakes, not easy


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> Yep....not too long to go! :happydance:
> When do u start mat leave Ness? Can't wait for another full time bnber! :haha:

next Friday is my first official day of annual leave and then official mat leave starts on 26 November - I was initially going to finish at 36 weeks but so glad I moved it forward a week I feel like I'm dying now! so uncomfortable - my chair at work is killing my back now and I feel all hunched over, my feet are so swollen and sore and noway of raising them or anything and my bump aches constantly and having major BH's every day it sucks! Oh well, only 5 working days thats the way I'm looking at it! 



KellyC75 said:


> Those that are planning to breastfeed ~ What nighties/PJs have you bought for the hospital? :shrug:
> 
> Im am doing my own head in trying to find something, thats reasonably priced! :wacko:

I havent bought any specific breastfeeding clothes or pj's I plan to just hitch up my top as those breastfeeding clothes and tops are ridiculous in price! I'm just going to use a blanket to preserve my modesty! 



sammiwry said:
 

> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Those that are planning to breastfeed ~ What nighties/PJs have you bought for the hospital? :shrug:
> 
> Im am doing my own head in trying to find something, thats reasonably priced! :wacko:
> 
> I've just got a vest top and short set to take into hospital and just pull the top down to breastfeed.
> 
> I'm struggling with what to pack to wear while in labour?Click to expand...

I just got mum to give me some old short nighties of hers as didnt see any point buying any - what about some of Warren's old big t-shirts? or you dad's perhaps?



- Butterfly - said:


> Everything was fine at the hospital which I think we all knew anyway! The midwife was absolutely lovely. She said that if I'm feeling anxious then that will cause baby's heartrate to rise and that's why she's been so active. She also said that if I'm concerned about movements again either increased or decreased then to just give them a ring and go in everyday if necessary!!! She was so lovely. I do feel happier for going and at least I don't feel like I'm being a pain. :flower:

yay for all being well!! Glad you feel better Butterfly it must be a realy anxious time for yoiu :hugs: xx


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Glad everything is ok butterfly.
> 
> Has any ones apitite done a bunk?
> 
> I had my breakfast around 9 and iv just realised iv had nowt since then. So im now trying to eat soup with the shakes, not easy

yeah mines like that mainly cos I'm so uncomfortable and swollen I've no room for food lol just had to force out a big poo to try and make some room! cant wait til Ava drops down¬!


----------



## lozzy21

I need to set myself a reminder on my fone every 4 hours to have something to eat :dohh:


----------



## mummyclo

I just forget to eat :haha:
I cant be arsed to get up most of the time :blush:


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Glad everything is ok butterfly.
> 
> Has any ones apitite done a bunk?
> 
> I had my breakfast around 9 and iv just realised iv had nowt since then. *So im now trying to eat soup with the shakes, not easy*

You okay? 

My appetite is full throttle still at the moment. Too much so I think.



Nessicle said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Glad everything is ok butterfly.
> 
> Has any ones apitite done a bunk?
> 
> I had my breakfast around 9 and iv just realised iv had nowt since then. So im now trying to eat soup with the shakes, not easy
> 
> yeah mines like that mainly cos I'm so uncomfortable and swollen I've no room for food lol *just had to force out a big poo to try and make some room! *cant wait til Ava drops down¬!Click to expand...

Thank you for sharing.

Hurrah!! The next door neighbours have amended their extension plans and its not on our boundary line anymore and the roof is no longer a monstrosity which would block out loads of light from our bathroom!! The two changes we really wanted. 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

You would think for a fatty like me eating would be a priority :dohh:


----------



## Mizze

Chloe I have NEVER 'forgotten to eat' in my entire life!! :D

Mizze


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze :rofl: I knew you'd want to know ha ha


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Mizze!


----------



## lozzy21

Ergh there is another circumsision(sp?) thread in 2nd tri. Why do people insist on making those threads when they just end up getting locked.


----------



## Nessicle

it's ridiculous lozzy I dont even go on those threads any more - fact is in this country we dont do it unless for religious reasons and in America its a pretty common thing - let people get on with what they want to do is what I say - tut! 

I meant to say thanks to Pixxie too for telling me to check Matalan for some cellular blankets! 

I got a delivery of 2 cellulars, 4 fitted cot sheets, some big pj's for after giving birth, some big knickers all for £30 including delivery!


----------



## lozzy21

Religious reasons i get, but the justifications some people give are silly and offensive. Kinda saying that OH is going to have a sti and a dirty willy because hes not curcumsised :dohh:


----------



## ducky1502

Silly question... if a promotional code says it expires friday 5th november does that mean it ends at midnight tonight or tomorrow?! OH doesn't get paid until midnight tonight and I really don't want to miss out :(


----------



## Mizze

Oh there are SO many threads I stay away from these days - simply NOT worth it

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

People start a thread like that and then wonder why it turns into an argument! :haha:
If your gonna do it, fine! If your not, fine! I don't give a fuck is my opinion on everything!
Nothing will change how i am going to bring up my baby :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

im back from mw im messuring 34weeks, baby has moved back out pelvis and i have spd!


----------



## mummyclo

xkirstyx said:


> im back from mw im messuring 34weeks, baby has moved back out pelvis and i have spd!

Oh no :(
:hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Whats every one on for tea?


----------



## mummyclo

lozzy21 said:


> Whats every one on for tea?

Fuck all, can't be arsed to cook just for me :(
x


----------



## Mizze

Oh no on the spd Kirsty, but im glad Bubs is measuring fine

What is wrong with me today - I cant stop eating. I am now 3/4 way through a pint of banana milkshake made with 2 bananas and loads of milk. 

So far ive had 2 rounds of strawberry jam on toast, a huge hot chocolate with cream and marshmallows and a fruit scone (scon!) with 2 pats of butter. A kitkat sensations (OMG- You must try the breast cancer one its amazing!) an innocent smoothie -which has 2 portions of fruit in it. 120gms of salmon and an entire carrot salad pot and now the banana smoothie and ive had to stop myself eating a bag of crisps and the rest of the cheese in the fridge! No wonder my heartburn kicked off! - Im a GLUTTON today. :munch:

Finished the banana smoothie - and believe me if I hadnt run out of bananas id be making another one. 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

I threw some beef and veg into the slow cooker this morning so we'll be having casserole. Hopefully it'll be nice and I've made enough for tomorrow night too :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Religious reasons i get, but the justifications some people give are silly and offensive. Kinda saying that OH is going to have a sti and a dirty willy because hes not curcumsised :dohh:

I know its silly - my OH's willy is soooo clean I've never known a guy clean so well lol and he's not circumcised!



ducky1502 said:


> Silly question... if a promotional code says it expires friday 5th november does that mean it ends at midnight tonight or tomorrow?! OH doesn't get paid until midnight tonight and I really don't want to miss out :(

I'd say tomorrow at midnight :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Whats every one on for tea?

think OH is having a takeaway and I'm going to share a bit as I cant eat much atm



xkirstyx said:


> im back from mw im messuring 34weeks, baby has moved back out pelvis and i have spd!

:( :hugs: 


That sucks hun on the SPD but good for measuring on target. Little monkey for moving back out of your pelvis though!


----------



## WILSMUM

I had a small bowl of cereal (shreddies and asda almond crunch) with some chopped apricots and prunes this morning, then had 4 digestives for a snack, a chicken mayo sandwich for lunch and just munching my way through another 4 digestives!!
Have no idea what we're having for dinner tonight - thats DHs department and doesn't look like anythings been taken out the freezer! And he's just rang to say he's not gonna be home to half 5 and gone so I've got to sort out DS's dinner in about half hour or so!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Think were on curry for tea.


----------



## WILSMUM

doodle74 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Haven't played catch up yet so hope everyone is ok.
> 
> Well got to maternity on Sunday night, they traced her whcih was fine, did 2 speculum exams (why the hell are they so much more painful when your pregnant?) and my cervix is fine. It seems the problem is that madam is lying in a half moon shape - let me see if I can explain better - her head is directly between my ribs and as I look down on the bump she's facing left. Her spine is running down my right side in a half moon shape and her arms and legs are pointing left with her legs down near the top of my left thigh! Does that make sense? lol!
> 
> Anyway the problem seems to be that she is trying to engage and drop down into the cervix but can't get there positoned how she is. This is causing contractions as my uterus tries to help her along a bit and pressure on the bladder and pelvis.
> 
> They gave me some dihydrocodine which gave me the best sleep in months! I was back for a trace on Tuesday and will be going back today...the main reason for that being that due to her position I can't feel her kicks and movement properly so they need to keep an eye on her.
> 
> Looks like I'll need to persevere for another 13 days till my next scan and the plan is to make a decision that day on a section date.
> 
> Phew! Anyway I'll go for now and will head back on to catch up when I get back later on.
> 
> Take care girls x

I know what you mean hun - think my bubs is laying the exact same way but head down!! My right side is really sore where it keeps poking and pushing me in the exact same place!!!!


----------



## Mizze

Hmmm - I have chicken bits defrosting so I think chicken stir fry and rice probably. There are peppers and mushrooms in the fridge and onion too so that will be nice and easy. Might do a tomato based sauce or pick a chinese style one from the cupboard.

Feel slightly sick now - might have over eaten. :sick: 

Mizze x


----------



## xkirstyx

we are having chicken but iv gone off my food the last week and really not wanting anything but iv had nuffin since my mcds breakfast this morning and i only made OH get that coz i didnt have any tea last night :(


----------



## mrsbling

I dont know what to do for tea...... was thinking fish & chips, or toad in the hole, or chicken Balti......... really cannot decide so I suppose I will wait for DH to come home and see which he prefers???

But I had belvita breakfast biscuits for breakfast, Heinz mulligatawny soup with a cheese and onion roll for lunch, and a lovely chocolate gateaux slice to go with my cup of tea :)

Oh yes.... I am still loving my food, but have to have litle and often to stave off the reflux/heartburn ;) x


----------



## mrsbling

xkirstyx said:


> we are having chicken but iv gone off my food the last week and really not wanting anything but iv had nuffin since my mcds breakfast this morning and i only made OH get that coz i didnt have any tea last night :(

Ooh I love Maccies breakfasts - but I cant be bothered to get up and drive to get one in the mornings and DH leaves for work at 6am.

Try and eat something though hun :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> Mizze :rofl: I knew you'd want to know ha ha

:rofl:



lozzy21 said:


> Whats every one on for tea?

 chicken wraps. Although after eating a whole bag of liquorice allsorts I kinda feel :sick::fool:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Oh I forgot to say. Whilst at the hospital I asked about the postnatal ward. I know they have 14 single rooms and then they have doubles and quadruples. I was told by a family member that the single rooms do not have adjoining toilets!!! So I asked the midwife and this is correct!! To go toilet or have a shower you have to leave your room!!! I think I'm preferring a double room now.


----------



## Pixxie

I think we'll be on tuna pasta bake for tea.

Trying to plow through some x-mas knitting, I have 1 scarf and 2 shrugs still to make :dohh: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

Yum! Tuna Pasta bake sounds really good! :munch:
Hungry now :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

Why the hell does my ticker say 27 days to go!!!???
That can't be right shorely! :help:


----------



## sammiwry

I've just had a warren made marinated sauce over chicken with cous cous.

Ness I'm sure your oh will love you for writing that so we all know ;-)

as for t shirts warren hasn't got any old ones that I could steal, can ask my dad at the weekend if not I'll just get a primark xxl mens one to wear


----------



## - Butterfly -

uurgghhh feel rough as . . . . . . I'm going to bed. DH said he's not going to be home til 6.30pm and I really don't feel upto cooking or anything for that matter.

Speak to you tomorrow ladies. Have a nice evening. xx


----------



## sammiwry

Hope you wake up to a better day tomorrow butterfly x


----------



## mummyclo

Night hun xx
Sleep well :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Eeee fireworks soon :-D


----------



## WILSMUM

Hope u feel better tomorrow butterfly :hug:

We're gonna have burritos, tortillas and dip for dinner after DS has gone to bed and snuggle up on the sofa and watch clash of the titans!!!!

Chloe just had a thought but when DH tags me in his status's on FB can you see that?


----------



## Kerrieann

Ahhh chloe 27 days!!!!

Well ive had such a busy day but have just caught up with you all, glad all was ok butterfly!

We are goiing to dh friends house for a firework party sat night, im dreading it, havnt seen any of them since pre pregnant and just feel all fat and ugly now lol :cry: 

Not sure if im going to have dinner, we had pizza hutg for lunch at 12 and still not hungry yet so might just have some soup later!


----------



## ducky1502

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY am I the only one who appears to still be eating like a pig?!?!?! You're all talking about not fancying food or not being able to eat much but I can still eat as much as I want pretty much :shrug: I don't want to step on the scales ever again lol.


----------



## mummyclo

What anouska? Confused?
Iknow 27 days is fucking ridiculous! Can i have 20 back please :)


----------



## sammiwry

Ducky I can still eat a fair amount when I decide what i want to eat


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> What anouska? Confused?
> Iknow 27 days is fucking ridiculous! Can i have 20 back please :)

are we friends on Facebook?


----------



## mummyclo

Yes we are :)


----------



## WILSMUM

i got on the scales this morning and i've put on a stone now!!


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> Yes we are :)

Well as we're bump buddies I was just wondering how I'd let you know when baby has arrived as obv i'll be in hosp and not able to use my mobi so thought if you can see James's status updates when he tags me in them then i'd get him to update his status from his iphone straight away and then u'd be able to let all the rest of the lovely ladies here know what, were, when and how much etc etc!!!


----------



## sammiwry

I was 67.6kg at booking in and last Sunday 78.7kg


----------



## mummyclo

Did he tag you?
If so i will check now :)


----------



## WILSMUM

I was 70.5kg pre preg and am now 76.8kg!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Is it about burritos? If not then no :(


----------



## WILSMUM

not recently i don't think!
I was just trying to see the last time he tagged me but think i tag him more than he does me :(


----------



## WILSMUM

that was me tagging him - the last time he tagged me was 24th October!! You have to keep viewing older posts for ages on my profile!!!


----------



## mummyclo

I will pm you my number hun :)
Me n kerrie have each others numbers so seems sensible :)


----------



## WILSMUM

OK hun!

aaaarrrgggghhhhh!! this child is driving me mad! and his bloody father really doesn't help matters!!!! clapping and shouting and doing silly things down the phone, I know its because he's bored and fed up of talking to his Dad but u'd think the adult in the coonversation would say goodbye instead of encouraging him esp when he can hear me shouting at him to talk nicely or go to the naughty step!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Will have to wait till OH gets home as..........i don't actually know my own number! :haha:
Or i will get Kerrie to pm you it lol
Are you all set for your LO Anouska? x


----------



## Kerrieann

Ill pm you it anouska!


----------



## Pixxie

Here's the bump this week 

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02172.jpg xxx


----------



## mummyclo

Thanks kerrie :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Glad all was Ok Butterfly....Hope you enjoy your early night & wake up feeling refreshed :sleep:


----------



## KellyC75

I bought some compression knee tights, as swelling & aching is terrible (along with restless legs at night!) 

They cost £10 but if they work, theyll be worth every penny :thumbup:


----------



## till bob

mummyclo said:


> Ewwww apple sauce :sick:
> I am craving ice cubes so bad atm :haha:

 im the same with ice my hubby jokes and says his life isnt worth livin if theres no cubes in the ice cube tray lol 


WILSMUM said:


> The school one won't be so bad as its only a short display but the big one in Carlisle is about an hour or so worth of fireworks!!!
> 
> Finally got round to doing this weeks bump pic!!!

lovely bump pic wilsmum x

just caught up hope everyones ok today and sorry to the girls who r feelin rough im the same with food theres not much i fancy so half the time dont bother heartburns bad again at the min drivin me mad all ur bump pics r lovely cant wait for my mw on tues to c if phoebes heads engaged and how big shes got x oh butterfly forgot to say glad u went and got checked out and glad rosie is fine xx hope u feel better soon xx


----------



## Kerrieann

great bump pixxie :thumbup: All my tops do that now :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive got midwife on tues too till, cant wait as havnt seen her in 4 weeks! It will be the 4th time ive seen her lol.

Kelly those sound great, make sure you let us know if they help, i might have to get some :thumbup:

Chloe i havnt seen a bump pic from you today??? :haha:


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY am I the only one who appears to still be eating like a pig?!?!?! You're all talking about not fancying food or not being able to eat much but I can still eat as much as I want pretty much :shrug: I don't want to step on the scales ever again lol.

You are definitely not alone ducky - I can eat for England - this is my 2nd cake today (strawberry tart with double cream :) ) 

........ and (not suprisingly) I have put on 2 stone in total - which is a bit of a shock but everyone keeps saying I am all bump, but will see how hard I have to work to get back in to my size 10 jeans once LO arrives :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

Oh poo sorry :( 
BnB wont let me upload for some reason :(


----------



## till bob

il be the same kerrie its been 3 weeks for me tho it shud have been 4 but i went to see her cause i was poorly she said tho as im healthy and have no probs shes happy to leave me lol xx


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> Will have to wait till OH gets home as..........i don't actually know my own number! :haha:
> Or i will get Kerrie to pm you it lol
> Are you all set for your LO Anouska? x

Thanks girls! I don't know my own number either so have it saved in my address book of my phone under "My Number"!!!!
I've sent you a text Chloe so u'll have my number too!!!!

Yeah think I'm pretty much there - DH gets paid the Friday before my section date so will do an asda food shop to be delivered the saturday before I go into hospital and will add the last bits i need to that (wipes and forumla) but other than that think we've got all the basics! And my mums sorted to come up the Thursday before so I can show her the ropes re taking DS to school etc! And shes said that she'll go shopping while shes up here once bubs has arrived to get some more bits for us cause I said I was waiting to get more clothes and blankets now till baby is here so we can get either girl or boy stuff!!!


Mmmm not sure about these burritos and salsa now - DH has a habit of making them rather spicy, i've told him to tone it down a bit cause i don't want it inducing early labour!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Iv had chicken curry and its given me heartburn but i cant be arsed to get up to get my rennies.


----------



## mummyclo

I can't wait to find out if its a boy of girl!! So exciting!
Sorta wish i had waited now :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol!!!
I'm 60% sure its a boy!
It would have been nice to have found out but actually its nice not knowing as well - means DH gets to call everyone and say "Its a ......" after its born which he's never had to do before!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Lovely bump pixxie, you've really grown the past few weeks! :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

Back from fireworks! Am happy I've had my firework fix for the year.


----------



## ducky1502

For those of you who plan to breast feed what have you got to give birth in? Because I'm thinking an old big tshirt isn't going to be very good if I want to breastfeed straight away.... I'd have to take it off. And have any of you bought any button down pjs or nighties?


----------



## lozzy21

ducky1502 said:


> For those of you who plan to breast feed what have you got to give birth in? Because I'm thinking an old big tshirt isn't going to be very good if I want to breastfeed straight away.... I'd have to take it off. And have any of you bought any button down pjs or nighties?

Il probably just wip it of for skin to skin and get them to cover me with a sheet.


----------



## spencerbear

KellyC75 said:


> Those that are planning to breastfeed ~ What nighties/PJs have you bought for the hospital? :shrug:
> 
> Im am doing my own head in trying to find something, thats reasonably priced! :wacko:

I struggled to find any button fronted nightwear in my size but eventually found some in bon marche for £10 a pair



sammiwry said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Those that are planning to breastfeed ~ What nighties/PJs have you bought for the hospital? :shrug:
> 
> Im am doing my own head in trying to find something, thats reasonably priced! :wacko:
> 
> I've just got a vest top and short set to take into hospital and just pull the top down to breastfeed.
> 
> I'm struggling with what to pack to wear while in labour?Click to expand...

I think im going to get a thin strapped nightie cheap and then i can whip it down for skin to skin and feeding 



Mizze said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> It is annoying Mizze!
> My local New Look or Next don't do Maternity!! Its really annoying :(
> x
> 
> I went to a shopping park today - New Look, Debenhams, M&S, Asda (George), Peacocks and not ONE had maternity in store and I was desperate for more leggins.
> 
> I will have to trot over to another retail park over the weekend where I know the New Look does actually have the mat stuff instore.
> 
> Ooooh on another note, I just remembered there is an NCT nearly new sale very near me on Saturday morning!! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Gagh! I am paying for the fruit scone now - Heart burn kicked in big time!
> 
> Oh - do you say 'Scon' or 'Skown' for scone??
> 
> Im a scon girl myself!
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

Im a scn girl too x



xkirstyx said:


> im back from mw im messuring 34weeks, baby has moved back out pelvis and i have spd!

:nope: about the spd but good that your measuring ok x



lozzy21 said:


> Whats every one on for tea?

OH made shepherds pie tonight which was yummy x



- Butterfly - said:


> uurgghhh feel rough as . . . . . . I'm going to bed. DH said he's not going to be home til 6.30pm and I really don't feel upto cooking or anything for that matter.
> 
> Speak to you tomorrow ladies. Have a nice evening. xx

Hope your feeling better tomorrow :hugs:



ducky1502 said:


> For those of you who plan to breast feed what have you got to give birth in? Because I'm thinking an old big tshirt isn't going to be very good if I want to breastfeed straight away.... I'd have to take it off. And have any of you bought any button down pjs or nighties?

Thin strapped nightdress, just one of the cheap ones, that way if it gets wrecked i can bin it but can whip down the straps for skin to skin and feeding


Well didnt end up having a pj day. MIL called and took me shopping and for a pub lunch. She bought a few bit for becca and baby which was lovely. Downside is think i have the cold that everyone else has had, feel like crap tonight and cant stop sneezing which hurts lots :dohh:


----------



## ducky1502

Anyone know of the baby monitors with the sensor mats are worth getting? I'm being more and more tempted by one. What ones are good?


----------



## mummyclo

I have a monitor someone gave me, but wouldn't waste my money!
My LO is going to be in his crib next to my bed anyway :)


----------



## hopefully2

I can't recommend the sensor matt monitors enough, they are fantastic and anyone who has ever minded grace has commented on what peace of mind it gave them and how many trips it saved them to check she was still ok.
Even when she was beside our bed at night i never felt i had to get out and check her or touch her as i knew the sensor matt was doing that job for me.
I have had 2, the tommee tippee and the angelcare one and both were excellent. Prob find the angelcare one very slightly better.


----------



## spencerbear

My local morrisons has the tommee tippee one for £35


----------



## cho

girls your bumps are looking great, sorry i havent been posting much lately i am reading still though.
I have put on 6lbs so far nt sure what that is in kilo's :shrug: 
prob 7 tomorrrow though as i keep picking in cadburys caramel :)
I had a really icky day yesterday felt sick all day, i get that a lot at the mo, as soon as i get hot i feel sick and shaky and if i stand still, its horrible, but sure you girls have the same, been thinking of you butterfly to, glad all went well at the hospital and its great that you got the care that is deserved!


----------



## Mizze

Ducky - I can still eat for Wales and it shows on the scales as ive put on practically 2 stone and thats from my BFP - after which I lost 5lbs so I put all that back on AND then 2 stone on top! :( 

I over did it today - dinner has turned into a slice of DH's pizza because I couldnt face anything else after the gorging earlier. It was a lovely banana smoothie though.

Caitlyn seems to have taken up residence on my bladder.....

Butterfly - hope you feel better tomorrow. 

Mizze xx


----------



## spencerbear

Ooooo my scar in my belly button has just got really sore, red and itchy :shrug: wonder what could be wrong


----------



## louise1302

ducky1502 said:


> For those of you who plan to breast feed what have you got to give birth in? Because I'm thinking an old big tshirt isn't going to be very good if I want to breastfeed straight away.... I'd have to take it off. And have any of you bought any button down pjs or nighties?


ive just got an old tshirt nightie, ill take it off when hes born they cover you with a sheet so dignity will be preserved not that ill care by that point lol, for bfing ive got some shirt type nighties and some vest tops




ducky1502 said:


> Anyone know of the baby monitors with the sensor mats are worth getting? I'm being more and more tempted by one. What ones are good?

im not getting one of those im getting a respisense monitor instead, oit does the same job but instread of going under the mattress it clips to the nappy so you can use it in the carseat, moses basket , pram or wherever. slightly more expensive but it has a tummy tickler function too to remind baby to breathe should an aponea incident occur x

in other news im doing fine, getting huge now i cant believe im almost 33 weeks its going way way to fast-some of you will be full term oin a few days eeeeek


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ooh u lot were chatty lastnight-it'll take me a while to catch up lol 

Off to read about 10 pages lol


----------



## cho

35 weeks today :happydance: where is time going!
Hope everyone is good this morning :) xx


----------



## Mizze

Morning all! 33 weeks today! I still find it slightly bemusing to have made it this far this time. 

Charlotte congrats on 35 weeks! 

:happydance: :happydance:


Am watching house of tiny tearaways on Really - this woman has 9 single kids and is 34 and frankly looks very good on it - even thinking about 9 kids makes me feel faint! 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Morning, i feel hungover this morning :(
Yey for 35 weeks Charlotte! :happydance:
Why is it getting so close! :help:
Hope everyone is ok :hugs:
x


----------



## spencerbear

Congrats on 35 weeks charlotte and 34 weeks ness, nat, lozzy and i know there is someone else but brain has died,sorry x

Mizze - Lol not sure i would even have 9 x

Ive got that horrible cold and my face hurts but otherwise all is good, not going to do anything today until i pick becca up from her childminder at 4 :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

Hope the poorly ladies feel better soon, its horrible being ill and not being able to take anything for it :-(

Congrats on 35 weeks charlotte and 34 and 33 weeks to the other ladies :happydance: not long now!!! 

Just dropped jake off at nursery and one of the mums said to me "whens ur baby gonna come out? i thought you were due MONTHS ago!!? Ur huge" stupid cow lol :haha:


----------



## Mizze

spencerbear said:


> Congrats on 35 weeks charlotte and 34 weeks ness, nat, lozzy and i know there is someone else but brain has died,sorry x
> 
> Mizze - Lol not sure i would even have 9 x
> 
> *Ive got that horrible cold and my face hurts but otherwise all is good, not going to do anything today until i pick becca up from her childminder at 4* :happydance::happydance:

Aw hon :hug:

9 kids - Eeeek!! Though DH's Mum is one of 13! 

Mizze xx


----------



## spencerbear

Its not nice when people say that, so insensitive especially as alot of us are feeling big etc anyway


----------



## mummyclo

Its rude!! Im like, i know i look like a pregnant elephant.........you don't have to tell me :cry:


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> Hope the poorly ladies feel better soon, its horrible being ill and not being able to take anything for it :-(
> 
> Congrats on 35 weeks charlotte and 34 and 33 weeks to the other ladies :happydance: not long now!!!
> 
> Just dropped jake off at nursery and *one of the mums said to me "whens ur baby gonna come out? i thought you were due MONTHS ago!!? Ur huge" stupid cow *lol :haha:

Why WHY do people think its okay to say this stuff to pregnant women!! :growlmad:

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Its not even like shes not been pregnant before, she has two!! She is very thin tho so mabe she only had little bumps with them but still doesnt giver her the right to comment like that!! AND its the first time ive ever spoke to her!!


----------



## mummyclo

Awwww Kerrie :hugs:
I think your bump is perfect and you look thin everywhere else, unlike me :haha:
x


----------



## sammiwry

Morning everyone! Sorry to say I've only just got up. Feel like I'm going down with something as could easily go back to sleep :-(


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> Oh I forgot to say. Whilst at the hospital I asked about the postnatal ward. I know they have 14 single rooms and then they have doubles and quadruples. I was told by a family member that the single rooms do not have adjoining toilets!!! So I asked the midwife and this is correct!! To go toilet or have a shower you have to leave your room!!! I think I'm preferring a double room now.

it said that on my NHS Trust website that the delivery rooms dont have their own toilets but when we went for the tour the other night there were definitely toilets and even showers some even had baths that the mw said we could use in labour!



sammiwry said:


> I've just had a warren made marinated sauce over chicken with cous cous.
> 
> *Ness I'm sure your oh will love you for writing that so we all know ;-)*
> as for t shirts warren hasn't got any old ones that I could steal, can ask my dad at the weekend if not I'll just get a primark xxl mens one to wear

lol what did I write about OH I cant even remember :haha: 



KellyC75 said:


> I bought some compression knee tights, as swelling & aching is terrible (along with restless legs at night!)
> 
> They cost £10 but if they work, theyll be worth every penny :thumbup:

I have terrible swelling and aching and restless legs on an evening so might have to invest in those! Problem is I struggle to get socks on let along compression socks ha ha 



mummyclo said:


> Oh poo sorry :(
> BnB wont let me upload for some reason :(

make sure any photo you upload is .jpg and not any other format as it wont let you upload otherwise :thumbup:



lozzy21 said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> For those of you who plan to breast feed what have you got to give birth in? Because I'm thinking an old big tshirt isn't going to be very good if I want to breastfeed straight away.... I'd have to take it off. And have any of you bought any button down pjs or nighties?
> 
> Il probably just wip it of for skin to skin and get them to cover me with a sheet.Click to expand...

I'll be doing the same just whipping it off



hopefully2 said:


> I can't recommend the sensor matt monitors enough, they are fantastic and anyone who has ever minded grace has commented on what peace of mind it gave them and how many trips it saved them to check she was still ok.
> Even when she was beside our bed at night i never felt i had to get out and check her or touch her as i knew the sensor matt was doing that job for me.
> I have had 2, the tommee tippee and the angelcare one and both were excellent. Prob find the angelcare one very slightly better.

thanks for that hun I think I'll end up getting one of those! :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Hope everyone is ok! 

I feel so ill today I have hardly slept due a horrid stinking cold, ache everywhere, headache, cant breath etc no chance I'm staying at work all day and I dont plan on doing anything much! F*cking sick of public transport and the grotty germs everyone always drags around with them! I've been having anxiety and panicky feelings about getting ill again since that cold i had around 25 weeks cos it was horrendous! Just glad its the weekend soon! then only 4 days left in the office thank fook! 

I think Ava has dropped though I feel like I can breath easier and I've got pressure in each hip assuming from her shoulders!

Happy 34 weeks Sammi, lozzy and Nat!xx


----------



## WILSMUM

spencerbear said:


> Ooooo my scar in my belly button has just got really sore, red and itchy :shrug: wonder what could be wrong

Its probably just stretching hun but as its scar tissue its not as stretchy as the rest of you iykwim!!! You can see my lap scar in my belly button on my face on bump pics - its gone really dark! Weird! And is also getting sore now where its stretching! But I get some really sahrp pains in my previous c-section scar when baby pushes its head against it! I was worried about it and mentioned it to mw but she just said it was normal cause of the scar tissue not being as stretchy etc etc!!!


I'm be full term on Sunday!!! So in 2 days time!!! AAAARRRGGGHHH!!!!!


I saw yr FB comment Kerrie as well - thats bloomin awful I really don't understand why people feel just cause yr preg they can make such rude comments!!!! I get the opposite of you though and have people telling me and DH that they didn't even realise I was preg!!!! Let alone just about to drop!!!


Well DH and I DTD last night and my god the BH after were horrible! Most painful ones yet! DH was getting slightly panicy and wanting to time them cause he thought I might actually be in labour!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I've just had a warren made marinated sauce over chicken with cous cous.
> 
> *Ness I'm sure your oh will love you for writing that so we all know ;-)*
> as for t shirts warren hasn't got any old ones that I could steal, can ask my dad at the weekend if not I'll just get a primark xxl mens one to wear
> 
> lol what did I write about OH I cant even remember :haha:Click to expand...

Ill go and find it lol, I posted that off my iphone so couldnt quote it at the time lol


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Religious reasons i get, but the justifications some people give are silly and offensive. Kinda saying that OH is going to have a sti and a dirty willy because hes not curcumsised :dohh:
> 
> I know its silly - my OH's willy is soooo clean I've never known a guy clean so well lol and he's not circumcised!Click to expand...

Found it


----------



## WILSMUM

Oh yeah and forgot to say got a letter re my Maternity Allowance today as well - took work bloomin 7 weeks to get me the SMP1 form I need and then the DWP only took just over a week to process and sort my claim!!
Am so chuffed really wasn't expecting to hear anything till after having bubs really and to top it off cause of the payslips I sent in and the fact that they obviously only looked at the amount I took home rather than all the details of what the amounts were for etc I'm gonna be getting more than I thought I would!!!! I'm feeling positively rich at the moment!!!!! Lol!!! Sure it won;t last long though!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

c.holdway said:


> 35 weeks today :happydance: where is time going!
> Hope everyone is good this morning :) xx

 Congrats :happydance:



Mizze said:


> Morning all! 33 weeks today! I still find it slightly bemusing to have made it this far this time.
> 
> Charlotte congrats on 35 weeks!
> 
> :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> 
> Am watching house of tiny tearaways on Really - this woman has 9 single kids and is 34 and frankly looks very good on it - even thinking about 9 kids makes me feel faint!
> 
> Mizze xx

 congrats on 33 weeks :happydance:



Nessicle said:


> Hope everyone is ok!
> 
> I feel so ill today I have hardly slept due a horrid stinking cold, ache everywhere, headache, cant breath etc no chance I'm staying at work all day and I dont plan on doing anything much! F*cking sick of public transport and the grotty germs everyone always drags around with them! I've been having anxiety and panicky feelings about getting ill again since that cold i had around 25 weeks cos it was horrendous! Just glad its the weekend soon! then only 4 days left in the office thank fook!
> 
> I think Ava has dropped though I feel like I can breath easier and I've got pressure in each hip assuming from her shoulders!
> 
> Happy 34 weeks Sammi, lozzy and Nat!xx

 Congrats to everyone who's at 34 weeks :happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Still not feeling great today. Feel very tired and sicky. I've got a friend coming with her 3 year old to see me today. Not sure if I have the energy but really don't want to cancel her otherwise may struggle to see them before Rosie comes.

Just want to sleep.

Hope everyone has a good day xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixxie

Hope everyone is ok, quiet one from me today until I have done another 2 stripes of scarf. I figure if I do 2 stripes a day it will be done in just over a week and give me time to make the 2 shrugs before Dec 1st. :thumbup: 

Ok, must not be distracted by BnB....


----------



## ducky1502

WILSMUM said:


> Oh yeah and forgot to say got a letter re my Maternity Allowance today as well - took work bloomin 7 weeks to get me the SMP1 form I need and then the DWP only took just over a week to process and sort my claim!!
> Am so chuffed really wasn't expecting to hear anything till after having bubs really and to top it off cause of the payslips I sent in and the fact that they obviously only looked at the amount I took home rather than all the details of what the amounts were for etc I'm gonna be getting more than I thought I would!!!! I'm feeling positively rich at the moment!!!!! Lol!!! Sure it won;t last long though!!!!

I still haven't heard anything about mine :( sent it off 2wks today. Makes me wonder if there was something wrong on the form.....


----------



## sammiwry

I was hoping my HIP grant would of gone in end of this week but it still hasn't :(


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Religious reasons i get, but the justifications some people give are silly and offensive. Kinda saying that OH is going to have a sti and a dirty willy because hes not curcumsised :dohh:
> 
> I know its silly - my OH's willy is soooo clean I've never known a guy clean so well lol and he's not circumcised!Click to expand...
> 
> Found itClick to expand...

:rofl: oh yeah I do remember now good job he'll never meet any of you he'd be mortified ha ha!!


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> Still not feeling great today. Feel very tired and sicky. I've got a friend coming with her 3 year old to see me today. Not sure if I have the energy but really don't want to cancel her otherwise may struggle to see them before Rosie comes.
> 
> Just want to sleep.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

sorry you're not feeling great hun I feel your pain I feel so ill :( xx


----------



## Nessicle

I got really upset last night - I was telling OH that mw had recommended lots of sex to try and bring on labour in a few weeks and he really isnt up for it, I feel really unattractive :cry: he was saying that he doesnt find pregnancy attractive and that he doesnt feel comfortable at the thought of sex until after I've had the baby. We've only had sex twice the whole pregnancy....


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Religious reasons i get, but the justifications some people give are silly and offensive. Kinda saying that OH is going to have a sti and a dirty willy because hes not curcumsised :dohh:
> 
> I know its silly - my OH's willy is soooo clean I've never known a guy clean so well lol and he's not circumcised!Click to expand...
> 
> Found itClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: oh yeah I do remember now good job he'll never meet any of you he'd be mortified ha ha!!Click to expand...

Lol! True!! 

Does anyone know of any websites that compares the costs of say car seats for you?


----------



## ducky1502

:happydance: just ordered the isofix base for the car seat. We were going to pay £115 this weekend but got it for £72 from boots.com AND I got £16 worth of advantage points too!

35wks today OMG!!!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> :happydance: just ordered the isofix base for the car seat. We were going to pay £115 this weekend but got it for £72 from boots.com AND I got £16 worth of advantage points too!
> 
> 35wks today OMG!!!!!!

Ooo what a bargin Ducky!! I've just looked on John Lewi's website as they had the Maxi cosi Pebble for £120 the other week just looked and it's now £135 :(


----------



## Nessicle

I have a Graco car seat thats part of my pram travel system and as OH's car is too old for Isofix I got a Graco isofix type base for £25 from Argos. Basically does the same thing that an isofix does yoiu just click the car seat on and off the base so you dont have to faff with the seatbelts :thumbup: x


----------



## ducky1502

I often use kelkoo.co.uk to compare prices or just type it into google and you are given usually 3 options and you can click to look at more.


----------



## sammiwry

I'm not getting the isofix base as Warrens car doesnt have isofix its a bit too old, my little clio on the other hand has isofix but you have to take the seat pad out to use the isofix points (design flaw apparantly) so I'll be strapping the seat in with the seatbelt and god help me if I do it wrong or mother will kill me


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> I often use kelkoo.co.uk to compare prices or just type it into google and you are given usually 3 options and you can click to look at more.

Thats the one Ducky!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Great bargain zoe :thumbup: i love the isofix just wish my car had it! would make life alot easier lol

Does anyone want some RLT tea bags, i bought 20 of them yesterday and i dont like it lol so could post them to you? Free of course lol


----------



## Nessicle

this is the one I got

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3981487/c_1/1%7Ccategory_root%7CNursery%7C14417537/c_2/3%7Ccat_15701330%7CCar+and+booster+seats%7C14417572.htm?_$ja=tsid:11527%7Ccc:%7Cprd:3981487%7Ccat:nursery+%3E+car+and+booster+seats+%3E+car+seat+accessories


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Great bargain zoe :thumbup: i love the isofix just wish my car had it! would make life alot easier lol
> 
> Does anyone want some RLT tea bags, i bought 20 of them yesterday and i dont like it lol so could post them to you? Free of course lol

I find it doesn't have a taste? But if no-one else wants could I have them please Kerrie?


----------



## xkirstyx

omg this time last year i was in labour!!!!! little did i know it was gonna be another 2days of really bad pain till i could meet my boy! 

ness my OH is the same about sex hunny and was the same when i was preg with jack but hes worried he hurts baby lol!

i want it to stop raining and dry up so i can go see fireworks 2night!!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

hi ladies. Back in bed. on here by using phone so good practice for when in hospital!! I just feel so tired and sick so cancelled my friend - she was fine. Off to rest now x x x x


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Great bargain zoe :thumbup: i love the isofix just wish my car had it! would make life alot easier lol
> 
> Does anyone want some RLT tea bags, i bought 20 of them yesterday and i dont like it lol so could post them to you? Free of course lol
> 
> I find it doesn't have a taste? But if no-one else wants could I have them please Kerrie?Click to expand...

I actually like the taste lol mw thought I was weird for that :haha:



xkirstyx said:


> omg this time last year i was in labour!!!!! little did i know it was gonna be another 2days of really bad pain till i could meet my boy!
> 
> ness my OH is the same about sex hunny and was the same when i was preg with jack but hes worried he hurts baby lol!
> 
> i want it to stop raining and dry up so i can go see fireworks 2night!!!!!

Oh glad its not just my OH kirsty that makes me feel better :flower: I think I'm just overly hormonal and with being ill too I'm very sensitive atm and touchy - poor guy cant say or do anything right! I just cant help my mood swings at the moment! 

Hopefully you wont have 2 days of pain this time round lol! xx


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> hi ladies. Back in bed. on here by using phone so good practice for when in hospital!! I just feel so tired and sick so cancelled my friend - she was fine. Off to rest now x x x x

good idea hun hope you feel better soon - hoping it wont be long til I can leave work and go get in bed meself xxx


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> hi ladies. Back in bed. on here by using phone so good practice for when in hospital!! I just feel so tired and sick so cancelled my friend - she was fine. Off to rest now x x x x

:( :hugs: hopefully after a nap you'll feel better.



Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Great bargain zoe :thumbup: i love the isofix just wish my car had it! would make life alot easier lol
> 
> Does anyone want some RLT tea bags, i bought 20 of them yesterday and i dont like it lol so could post them to you? Free of course lol
> 
> I find it doesn't have a taste? But if no-one else wants could I have them please Kerrie?Click to expand...
> 
> I actually like the taste lol mw thought I was weird for that :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> omg this time last year i was in labour!!!!! little did i know it was gonna be another 2days of really bad pain till i could meet my boy!
> 
> ness my OH is the same about sex hunny and was the same when i was preg with jack but hes worried he hurts baby lol!
> 
> i want it to stop raining and dry up so i can go see fireworks 2night!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh glad its not just my OH kirsty that makes me feel better :flower: I think I'm just overly hormonal and with being ill too I'm very sensitive atm and touchy - poor guy cant say or do anything right! I just cant help my mood swings at the moment!
> 
> Hopefully you wont have 2 days of pain this time round lol! xxClick to expand...

I could easily drink RLT rather than normal tea didn't think to mention to MW yesterday I'd started drinking it.


----------



## xkirstyx

i can only drink RLT with loads of suger in it!


----------



## Kerrieann

sammi,pm me ur address and ill pop them in the post to you, gunna take them outta box so i can just put them in an envelope to save on postage! x


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> sammi,pm me ur address and ill pop them in the post to you, gunna take them outta box so i can just put them in an envelope to save on postage! x

Thanks Kerrie shall pm you now.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Just back from a growth scan after silly new midwife scared the heck out of me yesterday saying that I had an excessive amount of fluid...

Turns out no excessive fluid and lovely little baby weighing 5lb 9oz cooking away in there :flower:


----------



## ducky1502

So annoyed righr now.... Im in the waiting room to see a consultant at the hospital AGAIN!!! These appts are so useless and a waste of everyones time. I measure small and they cant say why. One min im having a 6lb baby, the next a baby over 8lb and then back down again. And sometimes they tell me 2 things in 5mins!!!! It really doesnt even matter. Hes growing and hes an active baby so they should just accept that im small and leave me alone lol. On top of that they r running over an hr late!!!

I hope when they measure me bump isnt small anymore and they can give my appts to people who really need them.


----------



## spencerbear

WILSMUM said:


> Oh yeah and forgot to say got a letter re my Maternity Allowance today as well - took work bloomin 7 weeks to get me the SMP1 form I need and then the DWP only took just over a week to process and sort my claim!!
> Am so chuffed really wasn't expecting to hear anything till after having bubs really and to top it off cause of the payslips I sent in and the fact that they obviously only looked at the amount I took home rather than all the details of what the amounts were for etc I'm gonna be getting more than I thought I would!!!! I'm feeling positively rich at the moment!!!!! Lol!!! Sure it won;t last long though!!!!




ducky1502 said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and forgot to say got a letter re my Maternity Allowance today as well - took work bloomin 7 weeks to get me the SMP1 form I need and then the DWP only took just over a week to process and sort my claim!!
> Am so chuffed really wasn't expecting to hear anything till after having bubs really and to top it off cause of the payslips I sent in and the fact that they obviously only looked at the amount I took home rather than all the details of what the amounts were for etc I'm gonna be getting more than I thought I would!!!! I'm feeling positively rich at the moment!!!!! Lol!!! Sure it won;t last long though!!!!
> 
> I still haven't heard anything about mine :( sent it off 2wks today. Makes me wonder if there was something wrong on the form.....Click to expand...

Mine went about a week and a half ago and ive heard nothing yet either. But have heard average time is 4 - 5 weeks 



ducky1502 said:


> :happydance: just ordered the isofix base for the car seat. We were going to pay £115 this weekend but got it for £72 from boots.com AND I got £16 worth of advantage points too!
> 
> 35wks today OMG!!!!!!

Congrats on 35 weeks and great bargain



- Butterfly - said:


> hi ladies. Back in bed. on here by using phone so good practice for when in hospital!! I just feel so tired and sick so cancelled my friend - she was fine. Off to rest now x x x x

Hope your feeling better after your sleep x x


----------



## Nessicle

AmeliePoulain said:


> Just back from a growth scan after silly new midwife scared the heck out of me yesterday saying that I had an excessive amount of fluid...
> 
> Turns out no excessive fluid and lovely little baby weighing 5lb 9oz cooking away in there :flower:

thats great news hun glad all is well! :flower:



ducky1502 said:


> So annoyed righr now.... Im in the waiting room to see a consultant at the hospital AGAIN!!! These appts are so useless and a waste of everyones time. I measure small and they cant say why. One min im having a 6lb baby, the next a baby over 8lb and then back down again. And sometimes they tell me 2 things in 5mins!!!! It really doesnt even matter. Hes growing and hes an active baby so they should just accept that im small and leave me alone lol. On top of that they r running over an hr late!!!
> 
> I hope when they measure me bump isnt small anymore and they can give my appts to people who really need them.

How annoying Zoe sounds like they've got you toing and froing for no reason really!! I mean in one sense its good they're checking but if they've seen he is growing normally then whats the problem hey?! Nothing worse than being sat in the hospital for that long its so freaking boring!!


----------



## Nessicle

I'm heading home soon - spoke to my boss he was really nice, think coming in has helped cos he can see I look terrible and I'm not skiiving! 

I might not be online til tomorrow so if not hope you all have a lovely Bonfire Night - stay safe!xx


----------



## sammiwry

Hope you feel better soon ness


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> Anyone know of the baby monitors with the sensor mats are worth getting? I'm being more and more tempted by one. What ones are good?

I have the tommee tippee ones with sound and movement (they were on offer in Asda baby event) :)



c.holdway said:


> 35 weeks today :happydance: where is time going!
> Hope everyone is good this morning :) xx

Happy 35 weeks :)




Kerrieann said:


> Its not even like shes not been pregnant before, she has two!! She is very thin tho so mabe she only had little bumps with them but still doesnt giver her the right to comment like that!! AND its the first time ive ever spoke to her!!

How rude - some people are soooo insensitive :hugs:



- Butterfly - said:


> Still not feeling great today. Feel very tired and sicky. I've got a friend coming with her 3 year old to see me today. Not sure if I have the energy but really don't want to cancel her otherwise may struggle to see them before Rosie comes.
> 
> Just want to sleep.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:



Nessicle said:


> I got really upset last night - I was telling OH that mw had recommended lots of sex to try and bring on labour in a few weeks and he really isnt up for it, I feel really unattractive :cry: he was saying that he doesnt find pregnancy attractive and that he doesnt feel comfortable at the thought of sex until after I've had the baby. We've only had sex twice the whole pregnancy....

Well thats twice more than we have :rofl: DH thinks that LO knows whats going on, and he doesnt think its right - so its been a long wait for me :haha:



ducky1502 said:


> :happydance: just ordered the isofix base for the car seat. We were going to pay £115 this weekend but got it for £72 from boots.com AND I got £16 worth of advantage points too!
> 
> 35wks today OMG!!!!!!

Sounds like a bargain - I still need to get the isofix base for the Maxicosy car seat (forgot about that!!!) but might also go for one of those carrycot type car seats where baby is lying down and strapped in to a 3 point harness lying down inside the carrycot(Mamas & Papas sell them).



ducky1502 said:


> So annoyed righr now.... Im in the waiting room to see a consultant at the hospital AGAIN!!! These appts are so useless and a waste of everyones time. I measure small and they cant say why. One min im having a 6lb baby, the next a baby over 8lb and then back down again. And sometimes they tell me 2 things in 5mins!!!! It really doesnt even matter. Hes growing and hes an active baby so they should just accept that im small and leave me alone lol. On top of that they r running over an hr late!!!
> 
> I hope when they measure me bump isnt small anymore and they can give my appts to people who really need them.


Hope they finally sort it all out for you, so you can spend some time relaxing :hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

Oooh 37 weeks today :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

:yipee: full term now mrs bling!!


----------



## ducky1502

The isofix base is for the maxicosi, 80quid at boots with an extra 10 per cent off with a code i found but it runs out at midnight. If u want the code let me know.

Spent 2.5hrs at the hospital!!! Yuk! To cut a long story short im now measuring 4wks behind, my blood pressure is 'too' low and my iron levels r low! Got another scan next fri... Scan number 8!! And then ANOTHER consultant appt the fri after. Was pojed and prodded til i was sore :( still being told he appears to be measuring well on the scana but he feels like a tiny baby.


----------



## mummyclo

Awww Ducky, silly Hospital! I wouldn't be too worried about him being small, as long as hes not TOO small :)


----------



## Mizze

mrsbling said:


> Oooh 37 weeks today :happydance: :happydance:

Oh My! Full Term! Wow. :thumbup::happydance:

Afternoon all -forgot to do multi quote so bear with me - also if typing is pants its because I just sliced my finger cutting cheese! Not bad but enough to bleed and v iconvenient!

Butterfly and Ness :hugs: :hugs: sorry you botj feel so awful - hope you feel better tomorrow. 

Am off to have my first RLT in a minute! Then to sit on my birthing ball - DH is massively unconvinced of the ball but what the gell! 

Have had busy morning running all over the place - now have loads of fresh food in from the farm shop and local butchers - will be doing lots of batch cooking tomorrow and Sunday - also in hte morning Im off to an NCT nearly new sale! 

We are getting the Britax SHR babysafe car seat to go with our pram. Its an isofix compatible one and its comptatible with lots of cars including the Seat I think we will buy.

Amelie - good to know all is okay

Mizze xx


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> The isofix base is for the maxicosi, 80quid at boots with an extra 10 per cent off with a code i found but it runs out at midnight. If u want the code let me know.
> 
> Spent 2.5hrs at the hospital!!! Yuk! To cut a long story short im now measuring 4wks behind, my blood pressure is 'too' low and my iron levels r low! Got another scan next fri... Scan number 8!! And then ANOTHER consultant appt the fri after. Was pojed and prodded til i was sore :( still being told he appears to be measuring well on the scana but he feels like a tiny baby.

Ducky was it the non isofix one (easybase 2) ? as I have just seen it on Boots at £67 and the Isofix one is at £80? I think the Isofix one is best as I have isofix fittings in the car - and might find the seatbelt way a bit of a faff. If you have the code, that would be brilliant thanks :)


----------



## mrsbling

OOh and does anyone know how long baby stays in the Maxicosi cabriofix car seats? I am sure it says up to 29lbs but how old (approx) is that? and wont their feet/legs be a bit squashed?


----------



## sammiwry

Ducky sorry to hear you had to wait so long at the hospital surely as long as he's not stopped growing there shouldn't be a problem? I measured 33cm yesterday for 34 weeks which I know isnt a problem but do they not grow to a size that our bodies can cope with to some extent?


----------



## nikki-lou25

mrsbling said:


> OOh and does anyone know how long baby stays in the Maxicosi cabriofix car seats? I am sure it says up to 29lbs but how old (approx) is that? and wont their feet/legs be a bit squashed?

Weightwise Aimee was ok in her seat for a good time but by 7/8 months she was very squashed up n her legs came over the edge of the seat!


----------



## lozzy21

Hi girls, im off to the day unit in a bit, im still leaking something so im going down to get checked out.


----------



## Mizze

Good luck Lozzy - hope all is okay.

:hugs:

Mizze xx


----------



## mrsbling

lozzy21 said:


> Hi girls, im off to the day unit in a bit, im still leaking something so im going down to get checked out.

I am sure it will all be fine. Let us know how you get along :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

hope everything is ok lozzy xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

ducky1502 said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and forgot to say got a letter re my Maternity Allowance today as well - took work bloomin 7 weeks to get me the SMP1 form I need and then the DWP only took just over a week to process and sort my claim!!
> Am so chuffed really wasn't expecting to hear anything till after having bubs really and to top it off cause of the payslips I sent in and the fact that they obviously only looked at the amount I took home rather than all the details of what the amounts were for etc I'm gonna be getting more than I thought I would!!!! I'm feeling positively rich at the moment!!!!! Lol!!! Sure it won;t last long though!!!!
> 
> I still haven't heard anything about mine :( sent it off 2wks today. Makes me wonder if there was something wrong on the form.....Click to expand...

Where did u send yrs off to? Mayb that makes a difference - I sent mine to Yeovil i think it was and I used the interactive form and printed it off so no handwriting for them to decipher!! 
It would have been 2 weeks on Monday or Tuesday that i sent it off.
I wasn't expecting it so quick cause i'd heard they were taking 4-5 weeks to process!



sammiwry said:


> I was hoping my HIP grant would of gone in end of this week but it still hasn't :(

Thats awful - I got mine in 10 days!



Nessicle said:


> I got really upset last night - I was telling OH that mw had recommended lots of sex to try and bring on labour in a few weeks and he really isnt up for it, I feel really unattractive :cry: he was saying that he doesnt find pregnancy attractive and that he doesnt feel comfortable at the thought of sex until after I've had the baby. We've only had sex twice the whole pregnancy....

Aww huni bless ya! I wish DH had gone off it sometimes - he can be a bit full on and I feel really bad turniing him down all the time!!! Think he might have to put up without it for a while now mind - BH were horrible afterwards last night!



sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Religious reasons i get, but the justifications some people give are silly and offensive. Kinda saying that OH is going to have a sti and a dirty willy because hes not curcumsised :dohh:
> 
> I know its silly - my OH's willy is soooo clean I've never known a guy clean so well lol and he's not circumcised!Click to expand...
> 
> Found itClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: oh yeah I do remember now good job he'll never meet any of you he'd be mortified ha ha!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! True!!
> 
> Does anyone know of any websites that compares the costs of say car seats for you?Click to expand...

Have you looked at Which? 



mrsbling said:


> OOh and does anyone know how long baby stays in the Maxicosi cabriofix car seats? I am sure it says up to 29lbs but how old (approx) is that? and wont their feet/legs be a bit squashed?

Wil grew out of his first car seat length wise before he was too heavy for it - i can't remember how old he was but the shoulder straps have to sit in a certain place and once they get too tall then you need to move on to the next seat!
I've only had 3 with Wil - mamas & papas rear facing seat that came with my travel system, then a britax forward facing seat and now he has a booster seat that to start with I had a back rest bit to guide the seat belt but he doesn't need that anymore!


----------



## sammiwry

Wilsmum I only posted it back off last Friday so was wishful thinking


----------



## WILSMUM

Aaaaahhhh! Well fingers crossed u should get it next week sometime then!!!


----------



## sammiwry

WILSMUM said:


> Aaaaahhhh! Well fingers crossed u should get it next week sometime then!!!

Hopefully seeing as I'm using the money to get my car seat!


----------



## ducky1502

mrsbling the one I ordered is the one that is both isofix and can also be used with a seatbelt too. It's the easyfix one, the £80 one on the boots website. For an extra 10% off the code is AFPE22 but runs out at midnight tonight. Plus it's free postage :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

Our car is new but doesn't have isofix thingys :(
Well annoyed :(
And.... i grated my thumb making potato rostis :(


----------



## Pixxie

I have been good and stayed away all day! Go me and my willpower :haha:

We have decided to give the fireworks a miss this year, its too wet, to cold and I'm too pregnant. Hopefully we will be able to see some from an upstairs window. 

I'm not sure but I _think_ I may have lost a bit of my plug earlier :shock: xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Pixxie said:


> I have been good and stayed away all day! Go me and my willpower :haha:
> 
> We have decided to give the fireworks a miss this year, its too wet, to cold and I'm too pregnant. Hopefully we will be able to see some from an upstairs window.
> 
> I'm not sure but I _think_ I may have lost a bit of my plug earlier :shock: xxx

I've lost a bit of my plug a couple of times before, it's normal for some women. Unless it was like a full on show then you should probably ring labour ward and check.

Hope Lozzy is ok :hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

i've got the carseat that came with my travel system
https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ng=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=340782031&mcb=core

plus i still have my mamas and papas one from Wil
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-primo-viaggio-es-blac-isofix-compatible/419373500/type-i/

Mine is obviously a bit different (not sure if its isofix for a start) but it was really easy to get in and out of the car cause it just clips onto the base and then u pull the chest bit of the seat belt round the back of the seat!
I did find it incredibley heavy to carry around tho even when Wil was tiny!!!

DH had an older brown version of the mothercare travel system we have now so he knows how to do the car seat and tbf as we only have the van and no car atm we don't really go very far - tend to walk most places and there is the bus if needs must!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

i didn't have a show with Wil until after my waters had gone!


----------



## Pixxie

It can't have been a full show because there wasn't really that much of it, too much to be normal CM and not enough to be the full plug IYKWIM? 

Hope Lozzy is ok too, only just seen her post xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Anyone ever tried spatone for low iron? What did you think? :flower:


----------



## WILSMUM

i seem to be quite mucasy when i go for a poo atm (sorry tmi!) but its just creamy white cm!

I can't really remember much about my show with Wil but I don't remember it being loads and it was def tinged with pink/blood!


----------



## Pixxie

There was no blood but it was green and a different consistency (sorry TMI!) Like I could tell the difference between it and the normal CM... :blush: xx


----------



## KellyC75

1534



Kerrieann said:


> Kelly those sound great, make sure you let us know if they help, i might have to get some :thumbup:

Well, I can recommend the compression knee highs, I have been shopping all day today & my legs arent killing me like they did before..& last nite my restless legs werent as bad..

You can buy them in Boots & they are £10.....I really recommend :thumbup:

But, yes Ness, they are pretty tricky to put on, for those of us struggling with socks! :dohh: But once there on....Ahhh, bliss :happydance:



ducky1502 said:


> And have any of you bought any button down pjs or nighties?

Finally found a really lovely nightie in M&S....Its Tatty teddy & cost about £18, but it buttons right down :thumbup:



ducky1502 said:


> Anyone know of the baby monitors with the sensor mats are worth getting? I'm being more and more tempted by one. What ones are good?


I bought the Angel care sensor monitor :winkwink:



hopefully2 said:


> I can't recommend the sensor matt monitors enough, they are fantastic and anyone who has ever minded grace has commented on what peace of mind it gave them and how many trips it saved them to check she was still ok.
> Even when she was beside our bed at night i never felt i had to get out and check her or touch her as i knew the sensor matt was doing that job for me.
> I have had 2, the tommee tippee and the angelcare one and both were excellent. Prob find the angelcare one very slightly better.

So glad you said that....See my post above :thumbup:




c.holdway said:


> 35 weeks today :happydance: where is time going!

Congrats on 35 Weeks :happydance:



Mizze said:


> Morning all! 33 weeks today! I still find it slightly bemusing to have made it this far this time.
> Mizze xx

Yey to 33 Weeks :happydance:



Kerrieann said:


> Just dropped jake off at nursery and one of the mums said to me "whens ur baby gonna come out? i thought you were due MONTHS ago!!? Ur huge" stupid cow lol :haha:

You'll probably start getting a few comments like that a day now....It gets a little irritating after the 5th time! :dohh:

I had an old lady ask me when I was due today, when I told her she said, have you got 2 in there! :nope:

I know I am big, so it really isnt bothering me, quite funny to see peoples reactions! :haha:


----------



## Xaviersmom

Mizze said:


> Havent bought anything yet Kelly but I have been starting to think about it - id like a nightie that unbuttons down the front. But havent really looked yet.
> 
> 
> Minor rant - why do NONE of the stores which have maternity ranges actually IN THE STORES!! Grrrrr.
> 
> Mizze

I am going to wear shorts and a pj top the buttons up the front. Altho I will probably just wear the hospital gown for labor. I hate not being able to find good maternity things around here! I have a motherhood store near me, but everything is so pricey.



mummyclo said:


> Why the hell does my ticker say 27 days to go!!!???
> That can't be right shorely! :help:

It does :) Awesome, isn't it? it occurred to me this morning that I am 2 weeks from full term.. eek! 



c.holdway said:


> girls your bumps are looking great, sorry i havent been posting much lately i am reading still though.
> *I have put on 6lbs so far nt sure what that is in kilo's* :shrug:
> prob 7 tomorrrow though as i keep picking in cadburys caramel :)
> I had a really icky day yesterday felt sick all day, i get that a lot at the mo, as soon as i get hot i feel sick and shaky and if i stand still, its horrible, but sure you girls have the same, been thinking of you butterfly to, glad all went well at the hospital and its great that you got the care that is deserved!

Seriously?? I think I have put 20 pounds on at this point!

I made a turkey dinner the other day and have made some yummy turkey rice soup with my leftovers. Now I can freeze portions of it for when LO gets here! 

Over did it a bit yesterday and was up later than I wanted to be. I was suuuper lazy today. Finished the soup and the book I was reading. Nothing else.

Have a MW appt in about an hour and a half. Wonder how I am measuring this time :)


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> 35wks today OMG!!!!!!

Yey for 35 weeks :happydance:




mrsbling said:


> Oooh 37 weeks today :happydance: :happydance:

Woohoo! Congrats on 37 weeks :happydance:



sammiwry said:


> I measured 33cm yesterday for 34 weeks which I know isnt a problem but do they not grow to a size that our bodies can cope with to some extent?

My LO is the exception to that rule....:dohh: She is growing to a size that my body is struggling to cope with! :haha:

Hope everything is Ok with you Lozzy :flower:


----------



## ducky1502

Pixxie said:


> There was no blood but it was green and a different consistency (sorry TMI!) Like I could tell the difference between it and the normal CM... :blush: xx

Yeah that greeny kind of thick mucus is bits of your plug coming away. I get it every month or so and have done since about 16wks and for some people that's normal. Nothing to be concerned about unless it's loads or a proper show.


----------



## KellyC75

Ok...After a mamouth shopping day today, I 'think' I have everything needed!

But...Does anyone have a good list I can look at? (I know I can find them on Google, but would prefer a recommended one) :thumbup:

Thanks Girls :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Hope you feel better soon Ness :hugs:

& How are you feeling Butterfly? :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

ducky1502 said:


> Anyone ever tried spatone for low iron? What did you think? :flower:

My mum drinks that, because she is anemic :)
She loves it because it doesnt block her up and she can mix it with juice :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Still not feeling great today. Feel very tired and sicky. I've got a friend coming with her 3 year old to see me today. Not sure if I have the energy but really don't want to cancel her otherwise may struggle to see them before Rosie comes.
> 
> Just want to sleep.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> sorry you're not feeling great hun I feel your pain I feel so ill :( xxClick to expand...

 Hope you're feeling better soon Ness.

Thanks for all your thoughts. Have been in bed all day. got about half hour sleep and didn't really help although I don't feel sick anymore so that's good.

Hope Lozzy is ok. xx


----------



## lozzy21

Well im home, wasent my waters just a lot of discharge so the MW took a swab.

She tryed to do a trace of the baby but the little bugger wouldent stay still so she had to stand there and hold it on for a few mins.

Had to have my first ever speculum exam today, wasent as bad as i was expecting. Thought id be more botherd about some one touching and looking at my bits but it was nothing lol She could just see my cervix and it looked closed so thats a good thing.


----------



## spencerbear

mrsbling said:


> Oooh 37 weeks today :happydance: :happydance:

:happydance::happydance: Yay full term 



lozzy21 said:


> Hi girls, im off to the day unit in a bit, im still leaking something so im going down to get checked out.

Just seen your update, glad everything is ok x



ducky1502 said:


> Anyone ever tried spatone for low iron? What did you think? :flower:

I use spatone for my low iron, mix it with orange juice. Also means i dont get clogged up which is a major bonus


----------



## calliebaby

Glad to hear everything is ok Lozzy.

I have such a bad cold. I really need to be productive today but I have no energy. I couldn't even get out of bed until 11. I can't stop coughing up stuff. 
I hope everyone else starts feeling better soon. This being sick in pregnant stuff sucks.:growlmad:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Glad you're ok Lozzy x


----------



## KellyC75

Glad your Ok Lozzy :flower:

Butterfly....Glad your not feeling sick now :hugs:


----------



## Pixxie

Glad you're ok Lozzy

Has anyone else had increased sex drive all of a sudden :blush: I feel like when I first came off the pill :haha: xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Great news lozzy :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

Is it normal to feel crampy after a speculum examination?


----------



## ducky1502

lozzy21 said:


> Is it normal to feel crampy after a speculum examination?

Think so, especially when pregnant.


----------



## Kerrieann

Glad ur ok lozzy and yeah its normal to cramp, ive had 3 and crampoed for a day after each one x


----------



## WILSMUM

Pixxie said:


> Glad you're ok Lozzy
> 
> Has anyone else had increased sex drive all of a sudden :blush: I feel like when I first came off the pill :haha: xxx

think its pretty normal hun - i vaguely remember it happening to me with DS - DH is still waiting for it to happen this time!!! Lol!!!


Had a really nice time at the fireworks but am knackered now!!!!


----------



## Xaviersmom

Pixxie said:


> Glad you're ok Lozzy
> 
> Has anyone else had increased sex drive all of a sudden :blush: I feel like when I first came off the pill :haha: xxx

I went through that during part of 2nd tri. There was like 3 weeks where DH was the one saying he had a headache!


I'm home from the MW. I went from measuring 2 weeks ahead to measuring 3 weeks ahead. I informed the MW that I was starting the eviction process @ 37 weeks so I don't end up with a 12 pound baby.. she laughed.


----------



## xkirstyx

glad everything is ok lozzy and yeah its norm to have cramp x


----------



## ducky1502

Hoovering and mopping is soooo much hard work now!!


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> Hoovering and mopping is soooo much hard work now!!

I know I thought I would vac with the Dyson today instead of the iRobot (as it gets it cleaner if you use it every now and again).... and my back was killing me then!!!

I have wiped down all of the kitchen cupboards (inside and out) and cleaned the grout inbetween the floor tiles in the kitchen with an old toothbrush ........ want to get everything ship shape - even though DH doesnt even notice, as he thinks everything is clean enough - must be a man thing :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

I like a clean house but im not a monica from friends lol. OH is the first to point out if his surround sound, computer, tele or playstation are a lil dusty but doesnt really seem to register dirty dishes or floors that need hoovering lol. Typical man!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

HELLOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Anyone watching million pound drop?? I want to punch these girls...


----------



## Nut_Shake

ducky1502 said:


> I like a clean house but im not a monica from friends lol. OH is the first to point out if his surround dound, computer, tele or playstation are a lil dusty but doesnt really seem to register dirty dishes or floors that need hoovering lol. Typical man!!

Monica from Friends is my cleaning idol :D


----------



## Pixxie

We're playing it online Nat :haha: xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Pixxie - i havent tried that yet! I must try it for the next game!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi Ladies , hope you are all having a lovely weekend.
Yesterday we went to buy our pushchair :) We got it at 25% off too so we're very happy about that ! :happydance:
I had such bad back yesterday from walking round in the shops and I was sooo moody, my poor DH, bless him, he put up with me so well hehe :)


----------



## spencerbear

Pixxie said:


> We're playing it online Nat :haha: xx

That explains how he lost all your money then :haha:

well becca has not long ago had a temper tantrum that last nearly an hour bet my neigbours hate me now, im wonderig if she is gting this cold, would explain wh she is so mardy 

Have a good weekend everyone :hugs:


----------



## Pixxie

I can't believe the cat woke me up at 7.30am to be fed... could have strangled the little fecker :sleep:


----------



## Mizze

Lozzy really pleased to know everything is fine. 



calliebaby said:


> Glad to hear everything is ok Lozzy.
> 
> I have such a bad cold. I really need to be productive today but I have no energy. I couldn't even get out of bed until 11. I can't stop coughing up stuff.
> I hope everyone else starts feeling better soon. This being sick in pregnant stuff sucks.:growlmad:

Aw Callie :hug: horrible isnt it. 



mrsbling said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Hoovering and mopping is soooo much hard work now!!
> 
> I know I thought I would vac with the Dyson today instead of the iRobot (as it gets it cleaner if you use it every now and again).... and my back was killing me then!!!
> 
> *I have wiped down all of the kitchen cupboards (inside and out) and cleaned the grout inbetween the floor tiles in the kitchen with an old toothbrush ......*.. want to get everything ship shape - even though DH doesnt even notice, as he thinks everything is clean enough - must be a man thing :haha:Click to expand...

Wow! That is serious nesting! 



Pixxie said:


> I can't believe the cat woke me up at 7.30am to be fed... could have strangled the little fecker :sleep:

Morning Pixxie! Oh dear! :haha: 

Im planning a raid on my NCT nearly new sale this morning - in bed surrounded by lists! 

Mizze x


----------



## Pixxie

I really should do some cleaning up today, the house is in an awful state...

Breakfast and brew first though I think! xx


----------



## WILSMUM

i dunno if i cba to do any cleaning - will do put some washing on in a bit!
DH did porridge for brekkie this morning! Mmmmm!
He's off in a min to take DS to gymnastics then he'll be up the allotment all day, nut sure what DS and I'll do - its actually looking like a nice day for a change so am sure DS'll want to go up the allotment as well only problem is its a bit cold for me to be sitting around up there doing sod all!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

omg 35weeks!!! only 5weeks to go!!! eeeeeeeek! i was getting contractions again last night after i go back from the fireworks but only lasted about half hour! whats the bet this baby will still be late! haha x


----------



## sammiwry

Morning! How is everyone? 

I seem to of developed the beginnings of a cold from somewhere :-( hoping I don't feel too bad as meant to be going to the zoo for my birthday tomorrow followed by dinner out :-(


----------



## wishingforbub

COngrats to all who have gone up a week ! :) 33 weeks for me !!
Have a lovely bday tomorrow Sammi :flower:
Hope all who have been poorly feel better soon xx


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks wishing, my birthday is tues but as my brother can only come from uni tonight for the day tomorrow we are doing it tomorrow


----------



## Mizze

Anyone else watching I didnt know I was pregnant! 

Amazing - I can really see how a 1st time mum could miss the signs of pregnancy AND not know she was in labour but this woman had 3 other children - so okay not knowing you are pregnant I can just about see if you have no or little symptoms but not knowing she was in LABOUR until her waters broke! How can she not know it was *labour* when it was her 4th time! 

Mizze x


----------



## sammiwry

It is a tad strange mizze!

Im a first time mum but there was no mistaking I was pregnant I knew before I'd even missed my period I was pregnant


----------



## Mizze

I know some women have no or very few symptoms especially if you have irregular periods etc. 

And I can understand even a woman who has had kids not knowing if there were no signs - especially if you were on the pill. But this woman had labour pains and dreadful backache to the point of crawling into her bedroom and getting her 9yr old to call 911 - and she STILL didnt realise it was labour - not until she had an urge to push and her waters broke. The baby was born before the ambulance got there so she was really close to the end at that point. 

Wow - broke my heart though when she said she was too afraid to look down when the baby was born and didnt cry because she thought there was no way he could be alive. But he was fine! 


Its hard for me to imagine as there is no way with my symptoms and belly etc that I could have been anything other than pregnant. But then my cycle is spot on to within hours so I tested on my AF date, had constant nausea and tiredness for 4-5 months and have an obviously pregnant belly! 

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

i didn't get any contractions or any sign of labour at all until after my waters broke with Wil!!
Mind you I would never have missed the fact that i was preg - well not by the time I got to about 6 months anyway!!!

If it wasn't for the fact that we were trying and I'd missed a period then I could've not realised I was preg n ow until 6 months and gone when my bump started to "Pop" but there is certainly no mistaking the fact now!!!!


----------



## mrsbling

I cannot believe I was up at 2am again this morning - these aches are waking me up earlier and earlier!!!!

DH made me buttered toasted teacakes and a nice cup of tea at about 7am so I have had a snooze on the sofa for about an hour now :) Dont think I will be going anywhere today though as my hips and back ache when I walk now ......... sofa is my new best friend lol :) 

Hope everyone is feeling a bit better today :flower:


----------



## sammiwry

I still don't get it as I was on the pill but like you say how do you not notice your changing shape? Tmi but even if I didn't have a bump i only need to look at my nipples to know something is up! Or do your nipples not return to normal?


----------



## Mizze

Thats what I couldnt get my head round Wilsmum - shed been having back ache for days then really intense back ache all night (husband was away) and then agonizing back ache which was when she crawled to her own bedroom from lounge waking her eldest with her cries of pain and STILL didnt realise. I find that amazing that she'd done this 3 times before but it didnt click! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> I still don't get it as I was on the pill but like you say how do you not notice your changing shape? Tmi but even if I didn't have a bump i only need to look at my nipples to know something is up! Or do your nipples not return to normal?

Oooh I dont know about nipples! 

Currently the programme is about a woman of 55 who didnt realise but since they thought she had miscarried after IVF etc so that I can really understand. Even the Dr seems to have thought she had ovarian cancer when they felt a mass in her stomach! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

I heard that most of the pregnant belly is psychological! I mean if you didn't know you was pregnant and just thought you was getting fat you would be sucking that belly in and not letting it hang out. Have any of you tried standing in front the mirror and sucking your belly in? It's a massive difference! :shock: xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Haha pixxie yes! I did it at work the other week and could get it almost completely flat! I just can't get my head round how'd you miss other signs like hormonal changes to skin, nails hair etc?


----------



## mrsbling

OMG my belly is sooo big now that even if I sucked it in DH and my staff at work would have noticed!!! I had trouble keeping it a secret until 13 weeks - they all started to comment to each other that I was putting on lots of weight ........ but some people lose lots of weight when pregnant so I suppose it depends on their build too

....seems a little more strange if its not your first though?


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> I heard that most of the pregnant belly is psychological! I mean if you didn't know you was pregnant and just thought you was getting fat you would be sucking that belly in and not letting it hang out. Have any of you tried standing in front the mirror and sucking your belly in? It's a massive difference! :shock: xxx

Yes ive thought about that - its the normal reaction I think to suck in your tummy normally and you are right you dont do it when pregnant. I wonder if that has an effect on your tummy muscles? Because you are normally just holding them (not necessarily sucking in hard) and you just dont do it for months! 

Amazing story of the 57yr old - they had 3 donor eggs implanted and she miscarried 2 but no one realised not even the Dr's that she had managed to keep 1 and it had developed into a perfect baby girl born at 37 weeks by c-section. 

Wow. 

Right need to get ready for NCT sale

See you all later

Mizze x


----------



## sammiwry

On the subject of psychological changes I thought they were changes that were in the mind, ie someone can be so desperate to be pregnant they start getting symptoms as the body believes they are pregnant even when they aren't. Where as physiological changes where changes that happened to the body ie nipples increasing in size, changes to hair etc?


----------



## mummyclo

Morning :)
Kept waking up in the night with BH AGAIN!! They were different last night tho, like a dull ache in my tummy and back! :o
Please stay in for another 5 days Lil Man! So i can have my home birth :haha:
Hope your all ok xx


----------



## spencerbear

I do know a lady who was pregnant with her 3rd and didnt know about it. The she barely showed and first they knew was when baby was just about there. She never had regular periods and did actualy have 1 or 2 during her pregnancy. Her and her husbnd where in complete shock, for a couple of weeks.


----------



## sammiwry

Still find it baffling how she didn't know? Surely she must of had some feelings that something wasn't right? What did she think movements where?


----------



## Xaviersmom

Pixxie said:


> I can't believe the cat woke me up at 7.30am to be fed... could have strangled the little fecker :sleep:

On the FEW occasions my cat was silly enough to wake me before I was ready, he got booted from the bed.



mrsbling said:


> I cannot believe I was up at 2am again this morning - these aches are waking me up earlier and earlier!!!!
> 
> DH made me buttered toasted teacakes and a nice cup of tea at about 7am so I have had a snooze on the sofa for about an hour now :) Dont think I will be going anywhere today though as my hips and back ache when I walk now ......... sofa is my new best friend lol :)
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling a bit better today :flower:

:hugs: Sofa is good too! I have noticed lately that I wake up with sore hips from sleeping on my side. My sofa is more cushioned and I stretch out on it a bit until my hips feel a little better.



Pixxie said:


> I heard that most of the pregnant belly is psychological! I mean if you didn't know you was pregnant and just thought you was getting fat you would be sucking that belly in and not letting it hang out. Have any of you tried standing in front the mirror and sucking your belly in? It's a massive difference! :shock: xxx

Pixxie I tried this out of curiosity.. No dice. LO just got mad at me for trying lol. I am guessing a lot of it depends on body type and how you are carying as well.

A couple of you already read this, but I had to share it was too funny not to.

My DS is ASD and even tho he is 12, he has NO CLUE about babies and stuff. His aunts have had babies but his level of involvement was auntie is having a baby.. followed by auntie went to hospital to have baby.

Because of my contractions, I wasn't sure if the MW was going to need to check my cervix at yesterday's appointment, so I decided to ask if he knew how babies were born. When told where they usually come out, he was floored. "They come out of your vag...?!? How on earth??" :rofl: 

I really didn't need to get into details, so I just told him its a girl thing and an absolute miracle of nature. I explained to him that I was only bringing it up b/c we are getting close to the end of the pregnancy and that the MW may need to check things in my lady parts and that he would need to leave the room. She didn't b/c I'm over 34 weeks and at this point, they'd just let me go into labor. 

His absolute astonishment was totally hilarious.


----------



## sammiwry

Oo bless him xaiversmom!


----------



## lozzy21

I dont know how people cant not know there pregnant. I was on the pill, dident have any symptoms but dident feel right ether. I got my BFP at what would have been 3+5.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Xaviersmom - LOL!!!!

Gday everyoneeee!! I'm looking to start packing my hospital bag today, crapping my pants about it to be honest, it makes it feel very real!!!! xx


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> I dont know how people cant not know there pregnant. I was on the pill, dident have any symptoms but dident feel right ether. I got my BFP at what would have been 3+5.

Same length of time as me lozzy! My very first symptom if you can call it that was food tasting weird


----------



## lozzy21

I forgot how good jam and peanut butter toast sarnies are, nomnomnomn


----------



## ducky1502

Pixxie said:


> I heard that most of the pregnant belly is psychological! I mean if you didn't know you was pregnant and just thought you was getting fat you would be sucking that belly in and not letting it hang out. Have any of you tried standing in front the mirror and sucking your belly in? It's a massive difference! :shock: xxx

I genuinely cannot suck my belly in at all. When I do it just kinda lifts it a tiny bit.... doesn't make it any smaller. But I would say that I EASILY could have hidden it from the world until 20wks or so.


----------



## spencerbear

She said baby eithe wasnt really active or they think was kicking etc int its placenta. Didnt have sickness, heartburn etc. already had a little one that was still waking through night so didnt notice tiredness. 

We all found it amazing, as i always know before my AF is due but never get a positive dead on day or after. she didnt look like she had put on any weight either bt then she isnt ultra slim


----------



## lozzy21

I cant suck my tummy it, my bump lifts a bit but dosent look any smaller.


----------



## Kerrieann

Cant suck my tum in either, it goes a little higher if anything! I dont understand it either, especially when i have feet sticking out amongst other limbs, how would you not notice that!!!

Lozzy i love jam and peanut butter sandwiches too! I had peanut butter on toast with lots of butter for brekki!

Whats everyone having for luch then? Im having tuna salad cream sandwich and some niknak crisps! yum :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

I dident have breakfast untill lunch lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Ergh i wake up starving so have to eat straight away lol!! Then im always hungry about 2 hours after brekki!


----------



## mrsbling

I had buttered bread with plain crisps (crisp sarnies really) and a nice piece of extra mature cheddar - yummy ...... I really fancied chip sandwiches (which DH would frown upon), but I couldnt be bothered to go out to the shop and DH is playing golf, so Crisp sandwiches were the nearest thing to it :haha:

.....now I want a starbar ..... will have to send DH out to the shop when he gets back ;)


----------



## mummyclo

Does anyones bh feel like period pains?
I'm havIng soup I think x


----------



## Kerrieann

Mine do sometimes chloe, like a dull ache that would need paracetamol to go away, i dont get it everytime but i do nootice i get it more when i need the tiolet and get a bh at same time :shrug:


----------



## sammiwry

I had toast for lunch


----------



## WILSMUM

we had pizza! then will grab a sarnie before we go out to fireworks or just eat junk food there!!! Mmmmm mini donuts and hot chocolate!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo pizza sounds so good at the moment!


----------



## cho

xkirstyx said:


> omg 35weeks!!! only 5weeks to go!!! eeeeeeeek! i was getting contractions again last night after i go back from the fireworks but only lasted about half hour! whats the bet this baby will still be late! haha x

 wahoo for 35 weeks x



sammiwry said:


> Morning! How is everyone?
> 
> I seem to of developed the beginnings of a cold from somewhere :-( hoping I don't feel too bad as meant to be going to the zoo for my birthday tomorrow followed by dinner out :-(

 Hope you feel better soon x



wishingforbub said:


> COngrats to all who have gone up a week ! :) 33 weeks for me !!
> Have a lovely bday tomorrow Sammi :flower:
> Hope all who have been poorly feel better soon xx

wahoo for 33 weeks xx


Nut_Shake said:


> Xaviersmom - LOL!!!!
> 
> Gday everyoneeee!! I'm looking to start packing my hospital bag today, crapping my pants about it to be honest, it makes it feel very real!!!! xx

 wow i have had mine packed for ages, im so impatient!



lozzy21 said:


> I forgot how good jam and peanut butter toast sarnies are, nomnomnomn

 i love that in a sarnie too, i havent had it for ages though x



Kerrieann said:


> Cant suck my tum in either, it goes a little higher if anything! I dont understand it either, especially when i have feet sticking out amongst other limbs, how would you not notice that!!!
> 
> Lozzy i love jam and peanut butter sandwiches too! I had peanut butter on toast with lots of butter for brekki!
> 
> Whats everyone having for luch then? Im having tuna salad cream sandwich and some niknak crisps! yum :haha:

 i cant suck my tum in too, bad muscles i think lol, i had half a tuna sarnie for lunch and ready brek for breakfast again! 
Dinner i have camembert which im going to bake with a crusty roll and onion chutney mmmmmmmm!



WILSMUM said:


> we had pizza! then will grab a sarnie before we go out to fireworks or just eat junk food there!!! Mmmmm mini donuts and hot chocolate!!!!

omg hot choc sounds great, was it you that says about white hot choc too, where do you get that from,?


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon all - Major pregnancy brain moment :blush::blush::blush::blush:

The NCT sale is tomorrow - which I didnt work out until id been at the school 20 minutes looking for a sign then went back out to the gate and read the date!! 
:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:

Im an idiot! :(


Anyway Im on my birthing ball -Its wonderful - I have been doing very mild houswork for a couple of hours - mostly emptying dishwasher. Putting stuff away etc and my back is Killing me - sat down on ball and instant relief! Marvellous. 

Have had a panic morning - am terrified, so unprepared and unable to make a decision about anything so I cant even get prepared - the NCT sale was the last straw - came home and bawled my eyes out. :cry::cry:

Feel silly but better now. 

Im not like this normally at all! :nope:

Mizze x


----------



## Mizze

Mmmmm Mini doughnuts and hot chocolate - lovely

I had poached eggs on toast for lunch.

Mizze x


----------



## GoogilyBear

hey girls. had aMW appt yesterday :/ only thing is, it wasnt a midwife that wanted to see me. was a doctor.

told me i dont get a choice and i have to have the iv drip thingy crap. its not up to me and he will see me again in a month.

i said F*** Off and told him if i cant have the baby i want to then i will have it at home.
going to see MY doctor in a week, to tell her about it, and she will sort it out.
so cross about it all.

if they do it without my consent i will get so wound up and so upset i go off my food etc :/ so cross its so unreal.


----------



## lozzy21

GoogilyBear said:


> hey girls. had aMW appt yesterday :/ only thing is, it wasnt a midwife that wanted to see me. was a doctor.
> 
> told me i dont get a choice and i have to have the iv drip thingy crap. its not up to me and he will see me again in a month.
> 
> i said F*** Off and told him if i cant have the baby i want to then i will have it at home.
> going to see MY doctor in a week, to tell her about it, and she will sort it out.
> so cross about it all.
> 
> if they do it without my consent i will get so wound up and so upset i go off my food etc :/ so cross its so unreal.

Sorry if iv missed something but what do they want you to have in the IV?


----------



## mrsbling

Mizze said:


> Afternoon all - Major pregnancy brain moment :blush::blush::blush::blush:
> 
> The NCT sale is tomorrow - which I didnt work out until id been at the school 20 minutes looking for a sign then went back out to the gate and read the date!!
> :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:
> 
> Im an idiot! :(
> 
> 
> Anyway Im on my birthing ball -Its wonderful - I have been doing very mild houswork for a couple of hours - mostly emptying dishwasher. Putting stuff away etc and my back is Killing me - sat down on ball and instant relief! Marvellous.
> 
> Have had a panic morning - am terrified, so unprepared and unable to make a decision about anything so I cant even get prepared - the NCT sale was the last straw - came home and bawled my eyes out. :cry::cry:
> 
> Feel silly but better now.
> 
> Im not like this normally at all! :nope:
> 
> Mizze x

:hugs: Mizzie

I was having a bit of a moment earlier too - I had done the cleaning (yes again!!) and was sitting on the sofa waiting for DH to come home...... when I heard a strange noise which I thought was something falling off one of the trees outside........ then suddenly the plastic on the flowers which work bought me burst all over the dining room table and all over the chairs and the floor like a big flood!!!!

I was soooo upset as I had spent all morning cleaning, and DH still wasnt back from golf that I cleaned it all up in floods of tears, and DH wondered what was going on when he came in............ he said I should have left it for him to srt when he got back - but there was loads of water and we have a solid wood floor and I was worried it would make it expand!!!

Pregnancy hormones have a lot to answer for :) x

on a positive note - At least you have the sale to look forward to tomorrow now ;)


----------



## mrsbling

Wilsmum - I want doughnuts now!!!!!! ........... and Hot chocolate!!!!


----------



## Xaviersmom

GoogilyBear said:


> hey girls. had aMW appt yesterday :/ only thing is, it wasnt a midwife that wanted to see me. was a doctor.
> 
> told me i dont get a choice and i have to have the iv drip thingy crap. its not up to me and he will see me again in a month.
> 
> i said F*** Off and told him if i cant have the baby i want to then i will have it at home.
> going to see MY doctor in a week, to tell her about it, and she will sort it out.
> so cross about it all.
> 
> if they do it without my consent i will get so wound up and so upset i go off my food etc :/ so cross its so unreal.

Whats with the forced iv? What did I miss?

Nat- Were I carrying double trouble... I may have had my bags packed long before now :)


----------



## ducky1502

Was supposed to be going to see fireworks tonight but I've come over all tired and when I was out shopping I thought I was going to pass out with bad period pains :(


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo not good ducky!!

Im hoping this cold stays at bay for tomorrow! My brother is going to be so annoyed if we end up staying in after I made such a fuss about him coming home


----------



## GoogilyBear

Cos i am group b strep :/ ive told them about my needle phobia, and its recently been hightend due to a bad blood test i had the other day.. (they couldnt get the blood, resulting in them having to try getting it somewhere else without emla cream (nummin cream) and i screamed the place down)

now they say its not up to me. F*** them, it is up to me, its my labour my baby and if i feel having a drip or canula put in will make my special day tragic and not rememberal, then i say no.

F***in Doctors. what happend to our rights? they think cos i am another teenager i dont get a choice in the matter. well i have news for them.

I aint no ordinary teen, i had to grow up exstremly fast due to my brother, and inccidents in my family. INfact i am more adult then my own parents. im an old head on young shoulders and if they think they can push me over well they have another thing comming.

phew rant over.. for now. untill i get wound up again :/

no food in this flat of ours.. bf not here and he has the keys so i cant pop to shop  grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Nut_Shake

Xaviersmom - I know, i am completely silly for not packing my bags sooner! What a wally. I am doing it now and ticking off everything in the bags off my list so i know what is left to go in as i cant put my face cleansers and stuff in now as i need them :-D


----------



## sammiwry

Have you spoken to your mw about other ways you could have the iv done? I'm the same i hate needles and injections but will allow essential ones to be done if they are going to be of benefit to me or baby


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> Xaviersmom - I know, i am completely silly for not packing my bags sooner! What a wally. I am doing it now and ticking off everything in the bags off my list so i know what is left to go in as i cant put my face cleansers and stuff in now as i need them :-D

My hospital bag isn't packed yet?


----------



## mrsbling

..........this is going to sound really silly - but we have just been practising taking apart and reassembling the Tommee Tippee Anti Colic bottles, and making sure we have them fitted properly so they dont leak all over LO ..... thought it was a good way of making sure DH knew what had to be done, before the big day arrives :haha:

I have now given him the cartons of Aptamil to read so that he knows how they need to be stored and handled (will be using the readymade cartons for the first few weeks to make it a bit easier).

.......next on the agenda will be nappy changing....... not sure how I am going to get him to practise that (unless I can find a willing teddy bear) :rofl:


----------



## spencerbear

mrsbling said:


> ..........this is going to sound really silly - but we have just been practising taking apart and reassembling the Tommee Tippee Anti Colic bottles, and making sure we have them fitted properly so they dont leak all over LO ..... thought it was a good way of making sure DH knew what had to be done, before the big day arrives :haha:
> 
> I have now given him the cartons of Aptamil to read so that he knows how they need to be stored and handled (will be using the readymade cartons for the first few weeks to make it a bit easier).
> 
> .......next on the agenda will be nappy changing....... not sure how I am going to get him to practise that (unless I can find a willing teddy bear) :rofl:

:haha::haha::haha: dont putting clothes my OH really struggled with that and the poppers first coupe of times x


----------



## Mizze

mrsbling said:


> :hugs: Mizzie
> 
> I was having a bit of a moment earlier too - I had done the cleaning (yes again!!) and was sitting on the sofa waiting for DH to come home...... when I heard a strange noise which I thought was something falling off one of the trees outside........ then suddenly the plastic on the flowers which work bought me burst all over the dining room table and all over the chairs and the floor like a big flood!!!!
> 
> I was soooo upset as I had spent all morning cleaning, and DH still wasnt back from golf that I cleaned it all up in floods of tears, and DH wondered what was going on when he came in............ he said I should have left it for him to srt when he got back - but there was loads of water and we have a solid wood floor and I was worried it would make it expand!!!
> 
> Pregnancy hormones have a lot to answer for :) x
> 
> on a positive note - At least you have the sale to look forward to tomorrow now ;)

Thanks hon. How do you get the energy for cleaning? Seriously? I really felt exhausted and achey after doing so little. Am now on sofa listening to DH hoover the stairs. But I am surrounded by baby books and lists and stuff! 

Just tried to book aquanatal class for Tuesday only to be told the receptionist has gone home and can I call back tomorrow -this is supposed to be the NATIONAL pool for heavens sake! 

I will look forward to the sale tomorrow but will have less time to be at it than if it was today. Oh well! :) 

Googlibear, sorry to hear Dr's are not listening to you. 

Mizze xx


----------



## mrsbling

Mizzie - I used to clean like mad at the weekends anyway as I think I have a bit of OCD ....and our house is very minimal so its not that difficult really (except DH manages to get black bits off his socks on the nice cream carpet Grrrrrrrrhh!!!). DH just has to vac the stairs, do the dusting and mow the lawns tomorrow and then thats all done for another week :) 

Swimming pools are a nightmare - DH gave up going to our local one as they were always unmanned!!!! and you could never get through on the phones.

I am sure that if you get up to the NCT sale early you should be able to pick up some great bargains tomorrow ;)


----------



## mrsbling

spencerbear said:


> :haha::haha::haha: dont putting clothes my OH really struggled with that and the poppers first coupe of times x

Oh no - I hadnt thought of that either ..... gonna have to invest in some dolls lol ;)


----------



## sammiwry

mrsbling said:


> Swimming pools are a nightmare - DH gave up going to our local one as they were always unmanned!!!! and you could never get through on the phones.

Sounds like the leisure centre where I used to work! They used be constantly short staffed so I used to often be on reception and doing other jobs leaving the phone unmanned sometimes for up to an hour!


----------



## mrsbling

sammiwry said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> Swimming pools are a nightmare - DH gave up going to our local one as they were always unmanned!!!! and you could never get through on the phones.
> 
> Sounds like the leisure centre where I used to work! They used be constantly short staffed so I used to often be on reception and doing other jobs leaving the phone unmanned sometimes for up to an hour!Click to expand...

Sometimes they didnt answer at all....... or they would, but when you got there they would say they were closed, or it would be swimming lessons instead!!


----------



## sammiwry

mrsbling said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> Swimming pools are a nightmare - DH gave up going to our local one as they were always unmanned!!!! and you could never get through on the phones.
> 
> Sounds like the leisure centre where I used to work! They used be constantly short staffed so I used to often be on reception and doing other jobs leaving the phone unmanned sometimes for up to an hour!Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes they didnt answer at all....... or they would, but when you got there they would say they were closed, or it would be swimming lessons instead!!Click to expand...

Sounds familiar! I used to hate lying to customers saying this section was closed when it wasn't we just didnt have the staff to have it open


----------



## WILSMUM

Charlottle the white hot choc is gorg and is from Whittards:
https://www.whittard.co.uk/store/catalogue/Hot-Chocolate-P5000/White-Hot-Chocolate-214163.raa
I can guarantee after trying any of the Whittards hot chocolate normal supermarket bought stuff will never taste the same again!!!

The mini donuts are the warm ring sugar ones and are delic! I can hardly wait!!

Well DH put together the chest of draws i got from Ikea for baby - it was pretty amusing actually!!! Hes not keen on the cheap flat pack furniture and was so convinced before he started that something was going to be wrong that when he saw some holes which weren't big enough for what he thought should go in them he went to the shop got a drill bit and made them bigger only to then find out they were right to start with and now the screw things that were meant to go in kept falling out!!! But thankfully hes DIY savvy enough to be able to have sorted it out!! But I was wetting myself watching him cause he was gettign so frustrated at it and saying that he's a professional tradesman ffs and how can he build a shed from scratch but struggle with ikea flat pack furniture!!!


----------



## lozzy21

WILSMUM said:


> Charlottle the white hot choc is gorg and is from Whittards:
> https://www.whittard.co.uk/store/catalogue/Hot-Chocolate-P5000/White-Hot-Chocolate-214163.raa
> I can guarantee after trying any of the Whittards hot chocolate normal supermarket bought stuff will never taste the same again!!!
> 
> The mini donuts are the warm ring sugar ones and are delic! I can hardly wait!!
> 
> Well DH put together the chest of draws i got from Ikea for baby - it was pretty amusing actually!!! Hes not keen on the cheap flat pack furniture and was so convinced before he started that something was going to be wrong that when he saw some holes which weren't big enough for what he thought should go in them he went to the shop got a drill bit and made them bigger only to then find out they were right to start with and now the screw things that were meant to go in kept falling out!!! But thankfully hes DIY savvy enough to be able to have sorted it out!! But I was wetting myself watching him cause he was gettign so frustrated at it and saying that he's a professional tradesman ffs and how can he build a shed from scratch but struggle with ikea flat pack furniture!!!

Thats because flat pack furniture is "easy" so it doesnt require them to read the instructions or give it there full attention untill they cock it up or cant figgure it out and then its our fault for not being clear enough when translating the instructions.


----------



## Pixxie

I think I'd better get on to doing my hospital bag asap... still loosing bits of plug today and bubs head is so low I'm a little scared she might fall out :shock: 

I'm so sad, I bought a knitting magazine today and got really excited reading it :blush: damn x-mas presents stopping me making myself a gorgeous jumper :hissy: xxx


----------



## till bob

mrsbling said:


> I had buttered bread with plain crisps (crisp sarnies really) and a nice piece of extra mature cheddar - yummy ...... I really fancied chip sandwiches (which DH would frown upon), but I couldnt be bothered to go out to the shop and DH is playing golf, so Crisp sandwiches were the nearest thing to it :haha:
> 
> .....now I want a starbar ..... will have to send DH out to the shop when he gets back ;)

 oh my god starbars r my fav xx



ducky1502 said:


> Was supposed to be going to see fireworks tonight but I've come over all tired and when I was out shopping I thought I was going to pass out with bad period pains :(

Iv been havin really bad period pains 2 ducky they just come and go x


mrsbling
i# said:


> Mizzie - I used to clean like mad at the weekends anyway as I think I have a bit of OCD ....and our house is very minimal so its not that difficult really (except DH manages to get black bits off his socks on the nice cream carpet Grrrrrrrrhh!!!). DH just has to vac the stairs, do the dusting and mow the lawns tomorrow and then thats all done for another week :)
> 
> omg thats my pet hate black sock fluff on my new cream carpet arghhhhhhhhhh x
> 
> well girls hope ur all well this evenin iv been quite lazy today did housework this mornin then chilled this after wonderin wat takeout to order in tonite cant decide. sorry to the girls who r feelin shit its horrible bein pregnant and ill. im feelin really organized about phoebe comin along now seem to have everythin in order i did say to hubby lastnite tho im startin to feel abit nervous about givin birth again wen i was pregnant with tilly i wasnt scared at all about the birth i was more excited perhaps this time its cause i know wats comin lol. as regards to losin ur plug i never remember losin mine my waters just broke and i went straight into labour maybe it came out while i was actually in labour who knows. i am sure babies heads engaged and if my mw tells me different on tues il be really shocked x


----------



## Xaviersmom

Googly.. that makes sense I guess.. I hope you can find someone to help you find your way around the iv. GBS is not good :(

Luckily, I live 5 minutes from hospital and they supply a lot of what I need. I'm really struggling with the going home outfit tho. I may need to pack several depending on when I go into labor.


----------



## till bob

well wen i went into labour with tilly everythin happened so fast that i ended up givin birth in my clothes id forgot to pack a comin home outfit for myself so dave went home and i told him to bring me sumthin to wear and he brought the most tight fittin outfit i owned it was awful lol so yeh makesure u pack sumthin to come home in u cant trust men lol xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

I think i'm going to take my loose yoga pants, a long loose jumper, uggs, coat and scarf to go home in. Actually i'll probably wear the same thing to go to the hospital as well. Warm and comfortable enough, although i won't be winning any fashion awards i'm sure (not that i'll care, lol!)

I'm home alone, hubby has gone to work. I want chocolate!! And ice cream. And some Doritos...


----------



## sammiwry

x factor soon yay :D


----------



## lozzy21

I want chocolate but will have to make do with hot chocolate


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> I want chocolate but will have to make do with hot chocolate

Ooo I want hot chocolate but gonna have my RLT before bed and dont think the two will mix well :S


----------



## lozzy21

Il be waiting a while before having my RLT.


----------



## mrsbling

I have just had some lovely buttered malt loaf (soreen) and it was yummy........ next I am moving on to hot milk and a starbar - ready to watch X Factor:)

Think I scared DH half to death, as he was asking what I wanted to eat, and I said Ooooh lay back on the sofa and looked up at the ceiling (I was thinking about the Malt Loaf) and he thought LO was on the way lol ...... poor thing - I think hes still in shock at the moment :haha:


----------



## sglascoe

sorry ladies, sat here sipping my rlt and eating a big tin of roses, mmmmmm

i have to be careful tho as been sick passed to night as baby getttin big, not eating after a certain time so i dont be sick....


----------



## sammiwry

I dont have time to drink both before bed :( up early tomorrow so need sleep tonight lol


----------



## sglascoe

ohh yeay x factor cant wait to hear what cher is singing this week, after her performance last week... amazing..


----------



## mrsbling

I am not that keen on the RLT so now I get DH to make it, and then I leave it to go cold and drink as a cold drink (fairly quockly ;)) ......but DH is going to get me the tablets from Holland & Barretts on Monday so that will be much better :)

Oooh I forgot I also had lemon cake earlier too......... I am loving sweet things at the moment :)


----------



## mummyclo

I HATE Cher!!! :sick:


----------



## Nut_Shake

I can't stop eating junk!!!! It's so bad!!!! I've never been like this...

Yays X factor!! I can't say i'm a fan of cher, she makes me want to stick knitting needles into my ears...


----------



## sammiwry

i let my rlt go cold yesterday and i think its eurghh cold prefer it hot!

If you look on the x factor website you can see who's signing what.


----------



## mrsbling

As my hips & pelvis are still hurting and not letting me sleep for more than a few interupted hours per night, DH keeps asking why I cant be induced? 

I am sure that I cant just go to see the midwife and ask to be induced just because I am in pain can I? :shrug: otherwise there would be loads of us queuing up I would have thought.


----------



## Nut_Shake

mrsbling said:


> As my hips & pelvis are still hurting and not letting me sleep for more than a few interupted hours per night, DH keeps asking why I cant be induced?
> 
> I am sure that I cant just go to see the midwife and ask to be induced just because I am in pain can I? :shrug: otherwise there would be loads of us queuing up I would have thought.

No i dont think you can... Although I would say its best to avoid being induced anyway, its really not the nicest of things. Had my tutor at my NCT course telling us all about it and if you don't NEED it i would def say not to request it xx


----------



## mummyclo

Yawn! hope my stupid BH don't keep me up tonight! Im bloody nackered :(


----------



## mrsbling

Nut_Shake said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> As my hips & pelvis are still hurting and not letting me sleep for more than a few interupted hours per night, DH keeps asking why I cant be induced?
> 
> I am sure that I cant just go to see the midwife and ask to be induced just because I am in pain can I? :shrug: otherwise there would be loads of us queuing up I would have thought.
> 
> No i dont think you can... Although I would say its best to avoid being induced anyway, its really not the nicest of things. Had my tutor at my NCT course telling us all about it and if you don't NEED it i would def say not to request it xxClick to expand...

I think its just DH tryin to be sweet, as he doesnt like to see me in pain :thumbup: and isnt happy that I go to bed at 11pm and will be up and downstairs on the sofa at 3am for the rest of the day.

I am all for waiting for things to happen naturally, as my accupuncturist said dont get induced at hospital - if I end up going over, she can give me some accupuncture to start me off ;) 

......It wont be long before your two little ones are here now will it - bet you are really excited :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

mrsbling said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> As my hips & pelvis are still hurting and not letting me sleep for more than a few interupted hours per night, DH keeps asking why I cant be induced?
> 
> I am sure that I cant just go to see the midwife and ask to be induced just because I am in pain can I? :shrug: otherwise there would be loads of us queuing up I would have thought.
> 
> No i dont think you can... Although I would say its best to avoid being induced anyway, its really not the nicest of things. Had my tutor at my NCT course telling us all about it and if you don't NEED it i would def say not to request it xxClick to expand...
> 
> I think its just DH tryin to be sweet, as he doesnt like to see me in pain :thumbup: and isnt happy that I go to bed at 11pm and will be up and downstairs on the sofa at 3am for the rest of the day.
> 
> I am all for waiting for things to happen naturally, as my accupuncturist said dont get induced at hospital - if I end up going over, she can give me some accupuncture to start me off ;)
> 
> ......It wont be long before your two little ones are here now will it - bet you are really excited :)Click to expand...

Acupuncture sounds great to get things started! So sorry you're feeling horrid, i suppose this last month is going to be hard for us all. I just feel SO heavy, and am beyond uncomfortable now.

So excited for them to get here, its just scary now as it could literally be anytime! So many ladies i met on here expecting twins have all had their twins so early!! Never have i been so scared and excited about anything in my life. Just hope everything goes well for all of us xxxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Oh Cher, you pain me... And what was wrong with Mary tonight?! She looked really pissed off about something!!


----------



## mrsbling

Nat - I am assuming that your Mamas & Papas delivery turned up eventually? Did they give you any vouchers or a letter of apology for your inconvenience?

I also had a nightmare with them, and so far they have only fitted the cot....... the dresser and wardrobe were taken back (as they were wrong batches according to the fitters) and I am waiting for a call to let me know when they are coming back to fit...... just what you need with 3 weeks to go!!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

mrsbling said:


> Nat - I am assuming that your Mamas & Papas delivery turned up eventually? Did they give you any vouchers or a letter of apology for your inconvenience?
> 
> I also had a nightmare with them, and so far they have only fitted the cot....... the dresser and wardrobe were taken back (as they were wrong batches according to the fitters) and I am waiting for a call to let me know when they are coming back to fit...... just what you need with 3 weeks to go!!!!

Ugh they really are annoying!! If you have a bitch though you will get some free vouchers. I ended up getting £35 worth of vouchers because delivery was 3 days later than they said it would be. Not bad i suppose! Make sure you have a moan, call up customer care and just have a bit of a cry, you should be able to get something out of them without too much effort ;)


----------



## mrsbling

Nut_Shake said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> Nat - I am assuming that your Mamas & Papas delivery turned up eventually? Did they give you any vouchers or a letter of apology for your inconvenience?
> 
> I also had a nightmare with them, and so far they have only fitted the cot....... the dresser and wardrobe were taken back (as they were wrong batches according to the fitters) and I am waiting for a call to let me know when they are coming back to fit...... just what you need with 3 weeks to go!!!!
> 
> Ugh they really are annoying!! If you have a bitch though you will get some free vouchers. I ended up getting £35 worth of vouchers because delivery was 3 days later than they said it would be. Not bad i suppose! Make sure you have a moan, call up customer care and just have a bit of a cry, you should be able to get something out of them without too much effort ;)Click to expand...


Just an acknowledgement that theres a problem, and when it will be resolved would be a good start - I have e-mailed them, but their customer service telephone lines are atrocious to get through on...... they need more staff!!!!


----------



## spencerbear

mrsbling said:


> I have just had some lovely buttered malt loaf (soreen) and it was yummy........ next I am moving on to hot milk and a starbar - ready to watch X Factor:)
> 
> Think I scared DH half to death, as he was asking what I wanted to eat, and I said Ooooh lay back on the sofa and looked up at the ceiling (I was thinking about the Malt Loaf) and he thought LO was on the way lol ...... poor thing - I think hes still in shock at the moment :haha:

I love malt loaf, hhmmm think i might have to make one tomorrow now. Just what i need more cake :haha:



mrsbling said:


> As my hips & pelvis are still hurting and not letting me sleep for more than a few interupted hours per night, DH keeps asking why I cant be induced?
> 
> I am sure that I cant just go to see the midwife and ask to be induced just because I am in pain can I? :shrug: otherwise there would be loads of us queuing up I would have thought.

Unfortunately you cant get induced, although it isnt soeting i would like to experience again anyway


----------



## xkirstyx

eeeeeeeeeeeeek my baby boy is 1 tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this time last year i was in the labour ward!!!!!! 

iv still not packed my hospital bag, really should pull my finger out and get it done!


----------



## vicky84

mrsbling said:


> OOh and does anyone know how long baby stays in the Maxicosi cabriofix car seats? I am sure it says up to 29lbs but how old (approx) is that? and wont their feet/legs be a bit squashed?


my lil girl is 9 month tomorrow and weighs just under 20lb x


----------



## Nut_Shake

vicky84 said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> OOh and does anyone know how long baby stays in the Maxicosi cabriofix car seats? I am sure it says up to 29lbs but how old (approx) is that? and wont their feet/legs be a bit squashed?
> 
> 
> my lil girl is 9 month tomorrow and weighs just under 20lb xClick to expand...

They say it's up to a year, i've been looking into this too!! You'd prob get at LEAST 10 months use out of it xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

xkirstyx said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeek my baby boy is 1 tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this time last year i was in the labour ward!!!!!!
> 
> iv still not packed my hospital bag, really should pull my finger out and get it done!

Ahh how cute! Happy birthday to him!! x

Hospital bag packing is kinda boring, i started then just sat myself on the sofa. Been feeling so sleepy today though...


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
Kirsty Happy Bday to your little boy !! :flower: must be a crazy feeling knowing you were in labour this time last year :)
Vicky how is your little princess doing? Bet she has grown sooooo much !!!
Well, my appetite has definitely subsided...there just doesn't seem to be any space in my tummy LOL. And the heartburn has returned, but nothing Gaviscon can't fix thus far. I am so excited for my shower on Thursday :) bet they gonna make me do heaps of silly things LOL :)
I have also been dreaming of baby heaps!! And I feel like this is the last month to get out and do anything, like post my xmas cards and stuff seeing that next month bubs will be here :)
Hope you all are feeling great! xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Morning!! Hope everyone is ok and those of us that are ill are feeling a bit better! 

I won't be on much today if at all as going to the zoo not going to let this cold stop me!! And then out for dinner so hope everyone has a good day and I'll try and catch up tomorrow!


----------



## spencerbear

kirsty happy 1st birthday to your little boy x

Sammi have a great day at the zoo and meal out :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks  am looking forward to it


----------



## lozzy21

Morning all.


----------



## mrsbling

Gosh, its very quiet on here today, I have only had to read 2 pages since last night :)

Kirsty, hope your little one has a lovely day today :)

I am waiting for DH to stop playing XBox Live, and do his chores :haha: he only has to dust, vac the stairs and mow the lawn...........then we are off to Merry Hill SHopping centre to pick up some more anti colic bottles from Mothercare and see if theres anything else that I need to buy ;) 

Batteries........... cannot forget those, I am sure they are needed for everything I have bought for LO and I can just see myself being really frustrated if LO arrives and I cant use any of the monitors, bouncers etc


----------



## ducky1502

I'm waiting for OH to actually GET UP so we can go into town and pick up a few baby bits...... keep going in to try and wake him up but he just sleeps through! Poor things is struggling to adjust to working nights and then having to swap his routine back to normal on days off.


----------



## till bob

hi girls happy birthday to ur little boy kirsty hope u all have a lovely day well im just cookin dinner weve been and watched hubby play footy this mornin so just tryin to get warm its freezin today but at least the suns shinnin then we r just havin an lazy afternoon i think hope everyone has a nice sunday xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Wow you ladies have been so quiet today... hope you are all having a great sunday.
Well, actually have clouds in the sky here today... a rarity indeed for us ! ;)


----------



## spencerbear

mrsbling said:


> Gosh, its very quiet on here today, I have only had to read 2 pages since last night :)
> 
> Kirsty, hope your little one has a lovely day today :)
> 
> I am waiting for DH to stop playing XBox Live, and do his chores :haha: he only has to dust, vac the stairs and mow the lawn...........then we are off to Merry Hill SHopping centre to pick up some more anti colic bottles from Mothercare and see if theres anything else that I need to buy ;)
> 
> Batteries........... cannot forget those, I am sure they are needed for everything I have bought for LO and I can just see myself being really frustrated if LO arrives and I cant use any of the monitors, bouncers etc

Mine got up and took over the telly with his new game.......so im now just sat here. Typical cause ive got loads on the planner to watch as well :growlmad:


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon all.
Vicky - how is Emily Rose doing?

Kirsty happy birthday to your little boy! 

Sammi - hope you have had a lovely time at the Zoo!

Well I went to the NCT sale this morning - OH MY GOOD was I unprepared - it was a scrum!! I got there just before it opened and had a 20 minute wait to get through the door and then it was every woman for herself! Ive never seen anything like it. I missed out twice on a moses basket - to be honest I was more concerned in not bumping the LO too badly! In the end I picked up 2 lots of hat and mittens saw the enormous 20 minute queue to pay and get out and decided not to bother -put the things back and left! I did actually pick up 3 christmas presents - There was a stall in the hallway where this lady was selling handmade bags and scarfs for £5 each - honestly the bags are a complete and total bargin! So I bought 2 bags and a scarf and think my MIL sorted and possibly part of my sister's present too. 

Ive been cleaning this morning and will be doing more this afternoon -enforced as DH has arranged a photographer to take photos of the house to put on the website to showcase the tiling etc. So not only does the house have to be sparking it has to be de cluttered too - everything is being thrown into the baby's room at the moment which is practically the only room not being photographed.

But for now im having a little break

Oh and does anyone else have to turn Louis Walsh off on the X-Factor? I just cant listen to him shout at all the contestants telling them all how wonderful they are! Its beyond annoying! 

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> My hospital bag isn't packed yet?

Mine either...In fact, I still havent bought all I need to put in it! :blush:



xkirstyx said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeek my baby boy is 1 tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this time last year i was in the labour ward!!!!!!
> 
> iv still not packed my hospital bag, really should pull my finger out and get it done!

Happy 1st Birthday to your Son :cake: Hope he is having a lovely day :bunny:


----------



## KellyC75

:happydance: My countdown is now under 30 days :happydance:

Really cant come soon enough, I am hardly sleeping & feeling so uncomfortable :nope: I hope that my scan on Weds shows my dates were wrong & that I should go in a bit earlier to have her :cloud9:


----------



## lozzy21

Iv gone through more loo roll on the past week than i have in the last month.


----------



## mrsbling

OMG 19 days to go :happydance: I cant wait :)

Well I didnt go to the shopping centre in the end as DH isnt feeling great (I think he is trying to get out of mowing the lawns lol)...... he has done the dusting and vac'd the stairs, and stripped the beds and put them in to wash........... just need to do the dishwasher, and take the recycling to the garage now ;)


----------



## WILSMUM

lozzy21 said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> Charlottle the white hot choc is gorg and is from Whittards:
> https://www.whittard.co.uk/store/catalogue/Hot-Chocolate-P5000/White-Hot-Chocolate-214163.raa
> I can guarantee after trying any of the Whittards hot chocolate normal supermarket bought stuff will never taste the same again!!!
> 
> The mini donuts are the warm ring sugar ones and are delic! I can hardly wait!!
> 
> Well DH put together the chest of draws i got from Ikea for baby - it was pretty amusing actually!!! Hes not keen on the cheap flat pack furniture and was so convinced before he started that something was going to be wrong that when he saw some holes which weren't big enough for what he thought should go in them he went to the shop got a drill bit and made them bigger only to then find out they were right to start with and now the screw things that were meant to go in kept falling out!!! But thankfully hes DIY savvy enough to be able to have sorted it out!! But I was wetting myself watching him cause he was gettign so frustrated at it and saying that he's a professional tradesman ffs and how can he build a shed from scratch but struggle with ikea flat pack furniture!!!
> 
> Thats because flat pack furniture is "easy" so it doesnt require them to read the instructions or give it there full attention untill they cock it up or cant figgure it out and then its our fault for not being clear enough when translating the instructions.Click to expand...

I left him the instruction to look at as well and just sat on the sofa and watched!!!!


Well have had quite a busy day today - DH got a chesterfield type sofa off freecycle and went to pick it up with a mate this morning and as we wanted it in the bedroom it meant I had a mad rush tidying, dusting and hoovering that this morning and then while I was at it I thought I may as well give the living room a once over as well!!!!
Anyway sofa came and its quite big and heavy and we now have red scrape marks up the walls so DH is gonna have to paint 2 landings, 2 flights of stairs and the downstairs hallway now!!!!
Oh and the bedroom needed completely rearranging to get to the sofa to fit in there!
And then after lunch we went to local beauty spot Talk Tarn with the monster so he could have a ride on his bike and try to tire him out a bit!!
And now just about to peel apples ready for DH to make an apple and strawberry crumble!!! Mmmmmmm!!!!
Phew! Busy day!

Oh yeah and I'm 37 weeks today!!! Eeeekkk!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Ok since my little brother accepted/realised i was pregnant hes been saying that baby is going to be a monster and scratch me and we dident have a clue what he ment.

Finaly realised last night.

Hes on about stretch marks :rofl: He thinks there scatches.


----------



## KellyC75

WILSMUM said:


> [Oh yeah and I'm 37 weeks today!!! Eeeekkk!!!!


:happydance: Congrats on 37 weeks :happydance:



mrsbling said:


> OMG 19 days to go :happydance: I cant wait :)


:happydance: Less than 20 days!....Exciting :happydance:


----------



## cho

mrsbling said:


> OMG 19 days to go :happydance: I cant wait :)
> 
> Well I didnt go to the shopping centre in the end as DH isnt feeling great (I think he is trying to get out of mowing the lawns lol)...... he has done the dusting and vac'd the stairs, and stripped the beds and put them in to wash........... just need to do the dishwasher, and take the recycling to the garage now ;)

 omg that is soooo close!



WILSMUM said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> Charlottle the white hot choc is gorg and is from Whittards:
> https://www.whittard.co.uk/store/catalogue/Hot-Chocolate-P5000/White-Hot-Chocolate-214163.raa
> I can guarantee after trying any of the Whittards hot chocolate normal supermarket bought stuff will never taste the same again!!!
> 
> The mini donuts are the warm ring sugar ones and are delic! I can hardly wait!!
> 
> Well DH put together the chest of draws i got from Ikea for baby - it was pretty amusing actually!!! Hes not keen on the cheap flat pack furniture and was so convinced before he started that something was going to be wrong that when he saw some holes which weren't big enough for what he thought should go in them he went to the shop got a drill bit and made them bigger only to then find out they were right to start with and now the screw things that were meant to go in kept falling out!!! But thankfully hes DIY savvy enough to be able to have sorted it out!! But I was wetting myself watching him cause he was gettign so frustrated at it and saying that he's a professional tradesman ffs and how can he build a shed from scratch but struggle with ikea flat pack furniture!!!
> 
> Thats because flat pack furniture is "easy" so it doesnt require them to read the instructions or give it there full attention untill they cock it up or cant figgure it out and then its our fault for not being clear enough when translating the instructions.Click to expand...
> 
> I left him the instruction to look at as well and just sat on the sofa and watched!!!!
> 
> 
> Well have had quite a busy day today - DH got a chesterfield type sofa off freecycle and went to pick it up with a mate this morning and as we wanted it in the bedroom it meant I had a mad rush tidying, dusting and hoovering that this morning and then while I was at it I thought I may as well give the living room a once over as well!!!!
> Anyway sofa came and its quite big and heavy and we now have red scrape marks up the walls so DH is gonna have to paint 2 landings, 2 flights of stairs and the downstairs hallway now!!!!
> Oh and the bedroom needed completely rearranging to get to the sofa to fit in there!
> And then after lunch we went to local beauty spot Talk Tarn with the monster so he could have a ride on his bike and try to tire him out a bit!!
> And now just about to peel apples ready for DH to make an apple and strawberry crumble!!! Mmmmmmm!!!!
> Phew! Busy day!
> 
> Oh yeah and I'm 37 weeks today!!! Eeeekkk!!!!Click to expand...

 wahoo for 37 weeks x


----------



## KellyC75

Which list have you used, to check you have everything you need? :shrug:

I know there are lots on google, but i'd prefer a recommendation from you lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

i think i just used one in my nhs pregnancy book!


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Ok since my little brother accepted/realised i was pregnant hes been saying that baby is going to be a monster and scratch me and we dident have a clue what he ment.
> 
> Finaly realised last night.
> 
> Hes on about stretch marks :rofl: He thinks there scatches.

Aw! How cute is that. 
Wilsmum - 37 weeks - congrats on Full term! And Mrsbling - 19 days, oh my it will be no time at all before its single figures! 

Well ive dusted the lounge and dining room, cleaned the leather dining chairs and the leather sofa changed the bed and ironed the duvet cover which for a super-king is no easy feat on an ironing board let me tell you - wouldnt normally bother but it has to look good on the photo's. 

DH and I have FINALLY decided on both a car and on the colour of the nursery.

Car will be a Seat Leon 1.9 diesel and Caitlyn's room will be in Baby White and Soft Sunlight from the B&Q colours range. You wouldnt have thought finding a soft yellow would be so bloody hard would you but all the pale yellows were too yellow as its a very dark room these two should work nicely! 

Hurray! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> Which list have you used, to check you have everything you need? :shrug:
> 
> I know there are lots on google, but i'd prefer a recommendation from you lovely ladies :hugs:

At the moment um using the one in my Mothercare catalouge. Though I would like a more comprehensive one

Mizze


----------



## mrsbling

Wilsmum happy 37 weeks :happydance: - your LO could be here any time now ;)


----------



## Kerrieann

I used the mothercare one when i was pregnant with Jake and this time im just using my head although im sure that will result in me forgetting something lol :haha:

Hope ur all ok :hugs: have been reading all the posts i just havnt been posting much as have been a busy bee!! Cant believe im nearly full term! Let the eviction process begin!! :haha:


----------



## mrsbling

KellyC75 said:


> Which list have you used, to check you have everything you need? :shrug:
> 
> I know there are lots on google, but i'd prefer a recommendation from you lovely ladies :hugs:


I used a list on B&B I think it was in 3rd Tri, but alos had lists come through from Aptamil, Pampers, and bounty (oh and the purple NHS pregnanacy book). 

They all seem to say similar things, but I made lists in a spreadsheet and added anything else that I thought I would need as I have been chatting to friends etc ....... I am a bit obsessed with lists - and I am a nightmare with them especially when I am off on holiday :haha:


----------



## till bob

hi girls it is quiet today im actually keepin up lol congrats wilsmum on 37 weeks and to anyone else who iv missed. well for those who arent on facebook iv not long been and brought a dyson ball omg they r amazin its the best thing we have ever brought im way to excited about it lol. hubbys gone into work on overtime and tillys fast asleep in bed so its just me on my own tonite so u mite have to put up with me all evenin lol xx


----------



## Kerrieann

my hubby is tiling the kitchen very randomly as i was quiet happy with the ones we had and they were only a year old, think he may be nesting!!


----------



## Pixxie

I'm so uncomfortable today :( I'm not sure what it is, bubs position I think. I'm finding myself hoping that she will come soon but then feeling guilty that I think it... I dunno, I just want to be able to do stuff without huffing, puffing and struggling through it :nope: Been having period type cramps today too and I'm just feeling a bit off in general... 

Sorry everyone just having a bit of a winge, hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## till bob

im exactly the same if my mw tells me that her heads not engaged then i think ill smack her 1 lol down below is so sore and i get twinges down there all the time so she must be right down and im gettin period style pains quite regular 2 i dont think il go full term anyway duno why just a real strong feelin sayin that knowin me il go over again lol x


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> my hubby is tiling the kitchen very randomly as i was quiet happy with the ones we had and they were only a year old, think he may be nesting!!

You obvioulsy have him well trained ;)

Its taken me all day to try and get DH to do his chores - and he still hasnt sorted the recycling, and he didnt mow the lawns or move his magazines from the cupboard in the hall (where the travel system will be going :) )!!!!


----------



## mrsbling

Pixxie - hope you feel a bit better soon - I think the closer we all get the worse we start to feel..... it doesnt help that we start feeling breathless and have lots of random pains :hugs:

Till bob my midwife never mentions whether she is engaged or not. I am sure yours will be fine and on time :) 

DH keeps saying to me 'Suprise' as though she is going to turn up soon lol - I have told him that I might be in a little more pain than I currently experience when she is on her way lol ;)


----------



## WILSMUM

mrsbling said:


> Wilsmum happy 37 weeks :happydance: - your LO could be here any time now ;)

I know! am hoping it holds off for 2 weeks tho so we can get the planned c-section!!!
Was a bit worried at the fireworks last night as the grand finale was soooo loud!! We were quite far back and we could still feel the shock waves vibrating through! But thankfully not early labour yet!!!
I keep telling DH that we'll have to avoid things that might induce labour from now on such as long walks, pineapple, curries and sex! Should have seen his face!!!! Lol!!!!

Anyway I'm off to watch the strictly and xfactor results whilst having a roast beef dinner with strawberry and apple crumble for afters!!!! Mmmm!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

A few midwives have said to me that 2nd babies dont always engage until you are in labour! So im not too fussed wether she sais he is engaged or not, do you think that if you go late with ur 1st then yu will with 2nd one aswell?? I was only 3 days late with Jake but im really hoping ill be early this time!


----------



## till bob

yeh iv heard that 2 with ur second tillys head was engaged for 6 weeks and i still went over i generally think most ppls first go over and i used to think wen it was ur second uve got more chance of NOT goin over but my sis in laws just had her 3rd and was late with them all she had to be induced with the last one she was 10 days over so who knows lol x


----------



## ducky1502

girls im hurting :(................

Started in the night last night and all day today ive been in agony. It's hard to explain where it is. My left hip but feels like the joint and maybe a bit towards my bum just hurts like crazy, it's no better when I sit down :( 

OH said my bump looked lower today, and looking at it I guess it does... dunno if that has anything to do with it. It just bloody hurts lol, in some positions and at certain times the pain is hardly noticeable. I hate all the period pains, lower back ache and stuff that's coming with it :(

MOANY PREGNANT LADY :rofl:


----------



## till bob

:hugs: ducky sorry ur feelin crap its these last few weeks they r the worst lol xx


----------



## xkirstyx

girls i dunno if you know but Xaviersmom sent me a pm on fb to say she had her baby girl this morning!!!! her waters broke last night at 34+5! not sure all the details but her name is Juliet and is 6lbs13oz and will need to spend some time in NICU as she was early. Rebecca said she couldnt get on here to let us know but will try get on soon to update! congats again Rebecca shes gorg! xxxxx :kiss:


----------



## mrsbling

xkirstyx said:


> girls i dunno if you know but Xaviersmom sent me a pm on fb to say she had her baby girl this morning!!!! her waters broke last night at 34+5! not sure all the details but her name is Juliet and is 6lbs13oz and will need to spend some time in NICU as she was early. Rebecca said she couldnt get on here to let us know but will try get on soon to update! congats again Rebecca shes gorg! xxxxx :kiss:

Wow, thanks for letting us know :)

Congratulations Xaviersmom :) hope you and baby Juliet are doing well, and are able to go home soon :) x


----------



## KellyC75

xkirstyx said:


> girls i dunno if you know but Xaviersmom sent me a pm on fb to say she had her baby girl this morning!!!! her waters broke last night at 34+5! not sure all the details but her name is Juliet and is 6lbs13oz and will need to spend some time in NICU as she was early. Rebecca said she couldnt get on here to let us know but will try get on soon to update! congats again Rebecca shes gorg! xxxxx :kiss:

Thankyou for letting us know :thumbup:

Many Congratulations to Xaviersmum :baby: Juliet is a good weight


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> girls im hurting :(................
> 
> Started in the night last night and all day today ive been in agony. It's hard to explain where it is. My left hip but feels like the joint and maybe a bit towards my bum just hurts like crazy, it's no better when I sit down :(
> 
> OH said my bump looked lower today, and looking at it I guess it does... dunno if that has anything to do with it. It just bloody hurts lol, in some positions and at certain times the pain is hardly noticeable. I hate all the period pains, lower back ache and stuff that's coming with it :(
> 
> MOANY PREGNANT LADY :rofl:

:hugs: Ducky :hugs: I have the same hip pains and pain which feels like its in the bone behind the bum too, but I predominantly get it at night when I have been lying on one side for more than 1/2 an hour (hence the reason why I tend to go tobed at11pm and I am back up at 3am).

I try and have a shower and take 2 paracetamols before I go to bed , have a hot milky drink, lie on loads of pillows, and have one hot water bottle on my back and one on the hip thats hurting the most. Last night I went to bed at 11pm and didnt get up until 8am this morning (except loo breaks) :thumbup: so I am hoping this is a good sign, and I will get more sleep tonight ;) 

Hope you feel better soon hun x


----------



## ducky1502

OMG I can't believe another baby is here :shock: wow!

So glad everything went well and little Juliet is here and healthy :)


----------



## xkirstyx

omg my OH is eating bolied egg! think im gonna be sick! it stinks!!!

thanks for all the birthday wishes for Jack he had a fab day and the most strangest thing happed this morning! he always wakes up between 5 and 7 but not this morning he woke up at 8.02 the exact time he was born! how strange is that!!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

wow congratulations to xaviersmom!!! What a good weight too :thumbup: will update the first page :happydance:


----------



## till bob

omg congratulations beautiful little juliet cant believe shes come early bless her hope both r ok keep us updated kirsty thanks for lettin us know xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Congratulations xaviersmum!!! Juliet is a great weight!

I've been visitin mum this weekend so haven't been on here so i'm behind!

I have my full iCandy now tho! Yay!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Kirsty that is so wierd!!! Glad he had a good day too :happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

congrats on baby juliet xaviersmum!!
Wow at this rate we'll all have had our babies before we get halfway through December!!!

And kirsty that is really strange!! bless him!

Just had a luch roast beef dinner with yorkshire pud - first time i've actually wanted and been able to eat yorkshire pud since pretty much falling preg!!! And then this gorg apple and strawberry crumble with cream for pud!! It really is to die for and I love my hubby even more now for making it!!!!
Mind u i'm not sure if i've got a bit of something stuck in my throat, somethings stratched it or i've got the beginnings of a throat infection! The right hand side when I swallow feels a bit like theres something stuck there along with a sharp pain! Mmmmm! Will have to see in the morning I guess!!!


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations xaviersmum on the birth of juliet...


I have horrible pains in my lower back and cannot get comfy because of it, not nice :nope: oh and my sore belly button now has a rash all over it, so going to ring drs in the morning and tr to get some cream for it as the tchin is driving me mad


----------



## ducky1502

I can't believe how close we all are to having our babies! Even if we ALL went 2wks over we would still all have our babies bloody soon! 4 and a half weeks left.... 6 and a half if i go over all the way and either way I look at it it's soon :shock:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I can't wait now tho ducky!!! I'm excited! I am hopin bub will be here in 2/3 weeks but I'm bettin on it bein later than that


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats xaviersmom!!

I've had a lovely day! My feet hurt from all the walking at the zoo and im thoroughly stuffed from a nice all you can eat Chinese! Will show sone pictures tomorrow from the zoo and of my cake my mum made me!


----------



## lozzy21

Ducky, dont say that lol, i dont want to go 2 weeks over.

Which i probably will


----------



## Pixxie

ducky1502 said:


> girls im hurting :(................
> 
> Started in the night last night and all day today ive been in agony. It's hard to explain where it is. My left hip but feels like the joint and maybe a bit towards my bum just hurts like crazy, it's no better when I sit down :(
> 
> OH said my bump looked lower today, and looking at it I guess it does... dunno if that has anything to do with it. It just bloody hurts lol, in some positions and at certain times the pain is hardly noticeable. I hate all the period pains, lower back ache and stuff that's coming with it :(
> 
> MOANY PREGNANT LADY :rofl:

Sounds like we are in the same boat, I feel awful all of a sudden too but I can't quite pit my finger on exactly what is wrong. Hope you feel better soon!



xkirstyx said:


> girls i dunno if you know but Xaviersmom sent me a pm on fb to say she had her baby girl this morning!!!! her waters broke last night at 34+5! not sure all the details but her name is Juliet and is 6lbs13oz and will need to spend some time in NICU as she was early. Rebecca said she couldnt get on here to let us know but will try get on soon to update! congats again Rebecca shes gorg! xxxxx :kiss:

Congrats xaviersmom! Can't believe we've had another baby arrive. Hope you are both well xxx


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> I can't believe how close we all are to having our babies! Even if we ALL went 2wks over we would still all have our babies bloody soon! 4 and a half weeks left.... 6 and a half if i go over all the way and either way I look at it it's soon :shock:

I know....Its great isnt it :thumbup: I am so very excited to hear about the arrivals of your LO's...:happydance:

Really cant come soon enough for me...:baby: I cant wait to see if they bring my dates forward on Weds :shrug:

Funny thing about my dates....When I first went to the doctors, I told her, I dont remember having a period in march...but mayby I did, so we just 'plucked' a date out of air & she said the scan would give me a better idea

Well.....The 1st scan dated me at the EXACT same date as the doctor/me had totally guesstimated....So now I am really wondering if its correct? :shrug:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Omg!!!! Amazing news about xaviersmom!! Hope her and bub are doing well!! Xx


----------



## ducky1502

I need some spatone advice.... I've decided to take spatone over my iron tablets because I would much rather try something far more gentle considering my iron levels aren't really low, just on the low side....

I'm not sure how to take it. I know to take it in OJ but it says to take in the morning 30-45mins before breakfast but I don't have time for that. I always have cereal in the morning so don't want the calcium to affect the iron asborbing. At most I could probably wait 15mins or so between taking it and having breakfast.... is this long enough? :shrug: if not is it ok to take at night before bed? Or does that kind of defeat the point?! I'm a spatone virgin :rofl:


----------



## ducky1502

Oh yeah and I also finally started taking RLT tablets today :thumbup: going to take 1 a day for a few days and then up it to two and just go from there.


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh, fell asleep at 8 ish and now wide awake :(
Have such a bad headache and have done all last night and today :(
Hope everyone is ok :hugs:
Will catch up with posts tomorrow xx


----------



## mummyclo

:o another baby! Congratz xaviorsmum x


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Ugh, fell asleep at 8 ish and now wide awake :(
> Have such a bad headache and have done all last night and today :(
> Hope everyone is ok :hugs:
> Will catch up with posts tomorrow xx


Aww...Bless you :hugs: Hope your headache soon goes


Im dreading going to bed tonite....As keep getting woken by heartburn/indigestion :cry:


----------



## mummyclo

I just hate being up all night!
It's a vicious circle coz then I need to nap and can't sleep again :(
Awww hope your heartburn isn't too bad, did u get anything to help with it? X


----------



## lozzy21

Morning, iv been awake since 5.30, going to be shatterd today


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ducky I just had spatone before lunch & limited caffeine, calcium etc for a while after! My iron levels came bk good so it must have had some effect. Are you still taking pregnacare? They also have iron in? I have one of them every morning! Gonna restart on the spatone this week! 

Lozzy I was awake at 5:30 too - ugh! Hubby gets up for work at that time n hasn't mastered the art of bein quiet lol


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats Xaviersmum !!!!!! Hope you and your little girl are doing well xxxxx :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

I wish it was some one else that kept me awake :(

Cant have an early night ether, its MIL's birthday today and were going out for tea but not untill 7


----------



## nikki-lou25

Will u ave time to nap in the day?


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got all day to nap but i wont be able to :dohh:


----------



## cho

congrats to xaviersmums cant believe the weight of baby juliette, cant believe there is another born, i dont want lo to be early but would like him to come on time, i def dont want to go over :) x


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning ladies hope ur all ok?! :hugs: its getting so close now, just 23 days left for me, im dreading going over too, :cry:


----------



## cho

When do i get my chubster baby? on the ticker? Is it 36+5 xxx


----------



## till bob

mornin girls hope ur all ok today and sorry to the ppl who feelin crap or havent slept lozzy lol. Wat a horrible mornin me and tilly were supposed to be on a school trip today but its been cancelled due to bad weather so we r just chillin in bed gota nip into town later tho but cant be arsed at the min. I didnt have a great sleep lastnite really strugglin with my left leg and left side of my back shes def lyin heavy on that side lookin forward to midwife tomoro c wat she says and hopin for a nice big growth spurt. and wilsmum i feel ur pain the left side of my throat was killin lastnite like there was sumthin stuck think im gettin a bad throat well thats my moan over lol enjoy ur day ladies xxx


----------



## Mizze

xkirstyx said:


> girls i dunno if you know but Xaviersmom sent me a pm on fb to say she had her baby girl this morning!!!! her waters broke last night at 34+5! not sure all the details but her name is Juliet and is 6lbs13oz and will need to spend some time in NICU as she was early. Rebecca said she couldnt get on here to let us know but will try get on soon to update! congats again Rebecca shes gorg! xxxxx :kiss:

Oh wow oh wow another baby! Welcome Juliet (fab name!) and what a nice weight she is. :baby::baby::happydance::cloud9::hugs:

I cant believe we have another baby born already. :baby:



till bob said:


> mornin girls hope ur all ok today and sorry to the ppl who feelin crap or havent slept lozzy lol. Wat a horrible mornin me and tilly were supposed to be on a school trip today but its been cancelled due to bad weather so we r just chillin in bed gota nip into town later tho but cant be arsed at the min. I didnt have a great sleep lastnite really strugglin with my left leg and left side of my back shes def lyin heavy on that side lookin forward to midwife tomoro c wat she says and hopin for a nice big growth spurt. and wilsmum i feel ur pain the left side of my throat was killin lastnite like there was sumthin stuck think im gettin a bad throat well thats my moan over lol enjoy ur day ladies xxx

Its obviously all our time for feeling crap - ive woken up late this morning - :thumbup: and only had to get up once in the night which is brilliant but I have a seriously heavy baby today making my bump really sore and hard to stand upright with. Ive also been getting a lot of pressure on my right hip recently. 

Ducky - cant help on the spatone - doesnt Chloe's mum take it? She might know. 

I am thinking of getting floradix as an iron supplement and taking my iron tablet every other day with the floradix on the other day. As like you my iron levels are just a bit low rather than very low. And the constipation effects are yuck and iron tablets make the heartburn worse. Im hoping taking the tablets this way will reduce the constipation and the HB issues. 

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

i've only got 14 days left!!! aaarrrgghhhh!!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

c.holdway said:


> When do i get my chubster baby? on the ticker? Is it 36+5 xxx

No i got mine last week i think so urs should be 35+6 :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

Morning!
How is everyone? Anouska its only 2 weeks!! :o
Im getting nervous now! :haha:
Tired today, gotta do some houswork later :(
x


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girls hope you're all ok? So sorry I haven't been around this weekend - been really quite ill and spilled a full bloody cup of tea on my laptop on Saturday night so been computer-less! Aaargghh! It won't work it's dried out but the keys just won't type anything I don't know what to do with it. Just in time for maternity leave too! 

The boiler packed in yesterday afternoon too - great - and had the worst bus journey to work this morning where the driver kept slamming on the breaks and I nearly went flying down the bus as I was trying to move out of the way for someone sat next to me. Jarred my wrist and was really shaken. Told the driver and he didnt care so lodged a formal complaint. Seriously having the shittiest time at the moment! 

To top it all off I'm still full of cold and now have a cough on top of it :cry: 

I hope I haven't missed too much - noticed that there are now 6 babies born :happydance: just from looking at Mizze's multiquote I see it's Xaviersmom! Congrats to her and hope little Juliet doesnt have to stay in NICU very long - good weight for 34 weeks though! woo hoo! 

xx


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> i've only got 14 days left!!! aaarrrgghhhh!!!!!

:haha:

Oh wow! How amazing to be able to know exaclty though. 

Im afraid of going over into January.

I know its stupid but my other babies should have been born this year in March and June and I want this one to be born this year too. Isnt that odd. 

Has anyone heard or seen from Rachel lately about Thomas and espcially Hannah? 

Just booked my first aquanatal class for tomorrow - hurrah!! :happydance:

Morning Ness :hug: on your crappy day. 

Mizze x


----------



## lozzy21

Well i went back to bed and now feel worse than i did at 7 am :dohh:


----------



## sammiwry

Morning!

Can't wait to see pics of baby juliet! Fingers crossed shes allowed home soon!!

I feel as rough as :( Think I managed to perk myself up yesterday for the zoo but began feeling rough again during the meal.


----------



## Nessicle

not stupid at all Mizze - you'll never forget those babies they're you're first :hugs: xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

WILSMUM said:


> i've only got 14 days left!!! aaarrrgghhhh!!!!!

O TO THE M TO THE G!! How frickin exciting!! I actually can't believe we are here... Time has flown but in another way its draggeddddd...



Nessicle said:


> Hi girls hope you're all ok? So sorry I haven't been around this weekend - been really quite ill and spilled a full bloody cup of tea on my laptop on Saturday night so been computer-less! Aaargghh! It won't work it's dried out but the keys just won't type anything I don't know what to do with it. Just in time for maternity leave too!
> 
> The boiler packed in yesterday afternoon too - great - and had the worst bus journey to work this morning where the driver kept slamming on the breaks and I nearly went flying down the bus as I was trying to move out of the way for someone sat next to me. Jarred my wrist and was really shaken. Told the driver and he didnt care so lodged a formal complaint. Seriously having the shittiest time at the moment!
> 
> To top it all off I'm still full of cold and now have a cough on top of it :cry:
> 
> I hope I haven't missed too much - noticed that there are now 6 babies born :happydance: just from looking at Mizze's multiquote I see it's Xaviersmom! Congrats to her and hope little Juliet doesnt have to stay in NICU very long - good weight for 34 weeks though! woo hoo!
> 
> xx

Oh how poo Ness... Hope you have a decent day from now on xx



lozzy21 said:


> Well i went back to bed and now feel worse than i did at 7 am :dohh:

So many people are ill at the mo... Feel better xx



sammiwry said:


> Morning!
> 
> Can't wait to see pics of baby juliet! Fingers crossed shes allowed home soon!!
> 
> I feel as rough as :( Think I managed to perk myself up yesterday for the zoo but began feeling rough again during the meal.

Feel better sammiwry!! Stupid crappy weather xx


I am seriously thinking these babies are on their way, was walking around shopping the other day and basically felt like i was crowning because of the heaviness and aches and the extreme waddling!!

I have the cleaner here tho at least so she's getting everything done for me, thank the lord.

I woke up 10 TIMES TO PEE LAST NIGHT!! Yes people, you heard me right. How amazing!! :dohh:

I also bought some arnica tablets, anyone else heard about arnica? I've heard such amazing things about it...


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> not stupid at all Mizze - you'll never forget those babies they're you're first :hugs: xx

Thank you Ness. 

Well the house is clean, tidy and spartan! Anything and everything is dumped in the Nursery until after the photographer comes - which will be in an about an hour. Only thing to do now is make sure all kitchen surfaces are clear of everything and cleaned. The house feels really echoee and odd! Once its all clean I will have to sit on the sofa and not do anything! :haha:

Mizze x


----------



## mummyclo

I just cleaned the kitchen and put some washing on and im pooped! :haha:
Can't wait till i can do stuff without being exhausted :)
I want my Little man now! I want to cuddle him :cry:
x


----------



## Mizze

I have totally lost the plot! Was tidying away my dreamgenii pillow and wrapped it all up like a baby and cuddled it before I put it away.

:wacko: 

Oh dear......

Mizze x


----------



## Kerrieann

Awww me too chloe :hugs: i cant wait for cuddles!!! I also cant wait to sleep "properly" lol, i honestly think you sleep better with a newbornthen being 9 months pregnant lol! :haha: and cant wait to start exercising again without nearly killing myself!


----------



## Kerrieann

c.holdway said:


> When do i get my chubster baby? on the ticker? Is it 36+5 xxx




Mizze said:


> I have totally lost the plot! Was tidying away my dreamgenii pillow and wrapped it all up like a baby and cuddled it before I put it away.
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Oh dear......
> 
> Mizze x

:rofl: i done this the other day with my baby nest for the pushchair, i cradeled it and rocked it and said to dh awww baby will be in this soon!! :blush: he gave me the wierdest look ever :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Im going to cry, I think baby has spun round and it now transverse :(


----------



## mummyclo

Mizze said:


> I have totally lost the plot! Was tidying away my dreamgenii pillow and wrapped it all up like a baby and cuddled it before I put it away.
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Oh dear......
> 
> Mizze x

:rofl: 
Preggo brain does weird stuff to us hunni! x


----------



## Nessicle

lol Nat well you are peeing for two!


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Im going to cry, I think baby has spun round and it now transverse :(

dont worry Lozzy still time for baby to turn back - in my What to Expect book it says they do all sorts of gymnastics right up until labour sometimes


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> Awww me too chloe :hugs: i cant wait for cuddles!!! I also cant wait to sleep "properly" lol, i honestly think you sleep better with a newbornthen being 9 months pregnant lol! :haha: and cant wait to start exercising again without nearly killing myself!

oh god me too - I'm so sick of people saying "well if you think you're tired now...." 

yes dickhead I'm aware the baby may cry a lot and keep me up but when I do finally get to sleep i will be able to sleep!


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Awww me too chloe :hugs: i cant wait for cuddles!!! I also cant wait to sleep "properly" lol, i honestly think you sleep better with a newbornthen being 9 months pregnant lol! :haha: and cant wait to start exercising again without nearly killing myself!
> 
> oh god me too - I'm so sick of people saying "well if you think you're tired now...."
> 
> yes dickhead I'm aware the baby may cry a lot and keep me up but when I do finally get to sleep i will be able to sleep!Click to expand...

I keep getting that, i just remind them that once baby goes back to sleep so can i.


----------



## mummyclo

And....not having a baby in your belly makes doing things easier too! :)


----------



## Mizze

Annoying isnt it! The sleep thing - as if we dont know the baby will keep us up! 

Well im done, kitchen all tidied - kettle/toaster etc hidden and surfaces gleaming. Just hope the man hurries up now so I can relax. 

Still it means the house is somewhat cleaner and certainly less dusty than it has been of late! 

Things to do today - 

Yoga DVD - havent done it in ages and need to get my head into yoga mode again
Sit on birthing ball
Make Veggie soup -anyone have a good pumpkin soup recipe? I was going to roast it but its gone a bit squashy - although I only bought it Saturday - so I need to use it up.

Maybe cook roast chicken maybe leave for tomorrow night? Hmmmmm. Its in the fridge so it will be fine for tomorrow. 

Things to do tomorrow

MW at 10.45 and aquanatal at 2.15

Im planning a massive batch cooking day on Wednesday or Thursday- I have loads of meat in the freezer ready for casseroles/chilli/bolognaise to cook batch and freeze for when LO is here. Oooh and my brother got me a £7 slow cooker from Argos too so I think I will try that out this week. 

I just hope I have enough energy for all these plans!! ;) 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> And....not having a baby in your belly makes doing things easier too! :)

You mean like getting out of bed without falling out of bed?


----------



## cho

i love my slow cooker :)


----------



## cho

i have noticed my pelvic pain has got really bad in the evenings this week, its really bad when i am sat down and then get up, and last night i had the burning that i get at the front of my pelvis on the back of my leg too, its horrible, oh well not worth worrying about now not long to go :)


----------



## lozzy21

And being able to put your own socks on


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> And being able to put your own socks on

I can still do my own socks, struggling more with tying my laces!


----------



## cho

depends what i am wearing when i try and put my socks on lol, my jeans are soo tight now i cant bend at all, or i get down there but cant get back up lol, if i am in joggers im fine


----------



## mummyclo

I have to hold my sock right at the end and stretch it over my fingers to get it on! Its such a farse!
I also LOVE my slow cooker, i have already got come bolognese and chilli in the freezer for easy meals.
I made butternut squash and red pepper soup the other day, that was sooo yummy!
Sorry your feeling crap Charlotte, hope it eases!
I hope your LO hasn't turned Lozzy FX x


----------



## xkirstyx

i live in leggings!


----------



## sammiwry

At the moment I'm living in my dressing gown and lounging trousers :( feel really rough and tmi like a little snot monster :(


----------



## lozzy21

Im living in my dressing gown at the moment.


----------



## Mizze

xkirstyx said:


> i live in leggings!




sammiwry said:


> At the moment I'm living in my dressing gown and lounging trousers :( feel really rough and tmi like a little snot monster :(

Im either in leggins or my loungies at the moment. Even pregnancy jeans can be a bit of a pain.

I can still put socks on but the contortions I have to go through to do it are a bit mad! Havent even tried lacing shoes for weeks. I do know my lovely suede Animal boots are a nono they are hard to get on at the best of times and absolutely impossible at the moment. Am loving the Mantaray boots my Mum bought me for my birthday because they are so easy to slip on and off. 

Mizze x


----------



## mummyclo

never get out of my PJ's unless im going out :blush:


----------



## Kerrieann

the only shoes that fit me are my flip flops or my cardi uggs as they just stretch! My feet have gone massive, not as bad as last time but still bad, so i just walk around looking like a fat gypo most of the time :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> And being able to put your own socks on
> 
> I can still do my own socks, struggling more with tying my laces!Click to expand...

ha ha I cant even get my own shoes on properly you should see me in a morning - OH leaves at 7.15am so it's a right faff! I struggle to even get my knickers on! 



c.holdway said:


> i have noticed my pelvic pain has got really bad in the evenings this week, its really bad when i am sat down and then get up, and last night i had the burning that i get at the front of my pelvis on the back of my leg too, its horrible, oh well not worth worrying about now not long to go :)

Charlotte I've had lots of shooting pains through my pelvis especially in the evenings and Ava is always pushing against my hips it's soo painful - the end is in sight :hugs: 



xkirstyx said:


> i live in leggings!

me too but even they're hard to get on - having to balance to try and get a leg in each hole lol I cant do it sitting down its too painful on my hips!


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> the only shoes that fit me are my flip flops or my cardi uggs as they just stretch! My feet have gone massive, not as bad as last time but still bad, so i just walk around looking like a fat gypo most of the time :haha:

:rofl: me too Kerrieann! I look a right mess most of the time! no wonder OH doesnt want to have sex with me lol!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: @ Fat gyppo!!! :rofl:
Haha had to go to the loo rather quick after reading that!!


----------



## Nessicle

I nearly had to go to the hospital on Saturday night had really bad backache and period type shooting pains that were coming every minute or so I honestly thought I was going in to early labour! 

Ended up getting a warm bath and it eased and the next day it had gone think it was just muscular from all the sneezing and blowing my nose every 5 minutes. 

got a really achey bump again today too from coughing all the time got one of those really tickly coughs :(


----------



## mummyclo

Awwww Ness, sorry your having a tough time :hugs:
Not long till your mat leave now! :happydance:
x


----------



## ducky1502

Just at work having some lunch!

I live in my comfy clothes, but I've always been like that. As soon as I get through the front door I put joggers n a big jumper on or something. Done that for years :) but if I'm going out I live in leggings, dresses (that are more like tops that hardly cover my bum) and uggs. Even maternity jeans feel tight and restrictive.


----------



## Nessicle

I dont think I've worn maternity jeans at all through my pregnancy I find they're far too tight even with the bump band they're just so restricting! 

thanks Chloe, cant wait to finish now, just feeling so sorry for myself at the moment cos of everything going wrong lol x


----------



## Kerrieann

Aww ness glad ur ok now, must have been scary!! I would have been thinking i was in labour lol, but ur told to have a bath to check and if pain goes then its not! I ve had similar pains but turned out to be me bowls, where i had ibs i think its come back in pregnancy :-( When do you finifh work, is it fri or sooner? bet you cant wait!! :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

Just think in a few months time we will all have different stuff to moan about, like breastfeeding problems and dirty nappies etc! :help:
I still can't beleive i am actually going to have my own baby! :shrug:


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> Aww ness glad ur ok now, must have been scary!! I would have been thinking i was in labour lol, but ur told to have a bath to check and if pain goes then its not! I ve had similar pains but turned out to be me bowls, where i had ibs i think its come back in pregnancy :-( When do you finifh work, is it fri or sooner? bet you cant wait!! :happydance:

Photographer is still here! I want my lunch!

Also - TMI alert 

I havent had loose stools for MONTHS and when do I get them, thats right, when the photographer is here and is photographing both the main bathroom and the cloakroom. I held on as long as I could until he was on another floor but WHY! Why now of all times and dates! :blush::blush:

Got to say the house looks awesome like this as long as you dont look in any cupboards or in the baby's room which is floor to ceiling junk!! :haha:

Ness, glad everything was okay on the weekend! :hugs:

Am now sat at dining room table planning my week - its sounds amazing until you take into consideration im usually knackered after 30 minutes reading! 

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi ladies

Sorry I've been AWOL. So bloody tired after a busy weekend. 

Congrats to Rebecca on the birth of Juliet. xx

I've got a friend coming for lunch so I'll catch up later unless I try to grab a sleep!!

Bye for now. xx


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> Aww ness glad ur ok now, must have been scary!! I would have been thinking i was in labour lol, but ur told to have a bath to check and if pain goes then its not! I ve had similar pains but turned out to be me bowls, where i had ibs i think its come back in pregnancy :-( When do you finifh work, is it fri or sooner? bet you cant wait!! :happydance:

thanks chick :flower: yeah it did get me worrying a bit mainly cos it was every minute or so lol but after I tried to ring the hospital which was engaged I decided to have a bath and try to poo and it helped loads - definitely worth having a bath first its amazing what one can do for ya! 

I finish on Thursday thank goodness! I feel so big and slow and uncomfortable at work now, I'll be glad not to have to put uncomfortable office wear on - feel restricted all the time! Seriously cannot wait lol ordered The Tudors Season 3 too which I havent seen yet :happydance: gonna sit on my ass and do sod all ha ha! 



Mizze said:


> Photographer is still here! I want my lunch!
> 
> Also - TMI alert
> 
> I havent had loose stools for MONTHS and when do I get them, thats right, when the photographer is here and is photographing both the main bathroom and the cloakroom. I held on as long as I could until he was on another floor but WHY! Why now of all times and dates! :blush::blush:
> 
> Got to say the house looks awesome like this as long as you dont look in any cupboards or in the baby's room which is floor to ceiling junk!! :haha:
> 
> Ness, glad everything was okay on the weekend! :hugs:
> 
> Am now sat at dining room table planning my week - its sounds amazing until you take into consideration im usually knackered after 30 minutes reading!
> 
> Mizze xx

thank you Mizze! I want Ava out but obviously not just yet - want her to stay cooking til 37 weeks so it did panic me a bit lol!

Oh no! typical you need a poop right when someone is there! Coffee usually gets my bowels moving if I'm ever feeling bunged up! xx



- Butterfly - said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry I've been AWOL. So bloody tired after a busy weekend.
> 
> Congrats to Rebecca on the birth of Juliet. xx
> 
> I've got a friend coming for lunch so I'll catch up later unless I try to grab a sleep!!
> 
> Bye for now. xx

Aw bless hope you manage to have a nap - have one for me :flower: xx


----------



## Nessicle

does anyone else have morbid thoughts about their baby? Like I've started worrying that I'll break Ava's neck if I move too funny or something or I felt something painful and clicky early and convinced it was her leg I'd broken....I'll be glad when she gets here safely and in one piece! (til I sit there worrying she's not breathing when she gets here lol - it's non stop!) 

I mean I can't hurt her can I if I move funny or something??


----------



## lozzy21

You will hurt yourself way before you hurt her.


----------



## Nessicle

yeah thats what I thought just my morbid sense of thinking, shes wriggling round just not as much as earlier in the day but perhaps she's having a nap....


----------



## Kerrieann

I was gunna say you will just hurt yourself, im always bumping and bashing and hurting myself! Im such a clumsy oaf :haha: I know what you mean tho i have all sorts of random horrible thought, more so about disability etc its awful but unfortunetly nothing we can do at the moment! And the worries do get worse once they are here, i think the breathing one is the worst, my first night at home with jake when he was just 10 hours old i didnt sleep a wink and kep putting my hand above his mouth to feel his breath lol, he slept so well and i hadnt slept in 3 days so should have made the most of it!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Hes the same now actually, i go in and check on him everynight before i go to bed and hes such a quiet sleeper i lean really close to hear him lol, the worries never stop actually lol


----------



## spencerbear

Nessicle said:


> Hi girls hope you're all ok? So sorry I haven't been around this weekend - been really quite ill and spilled a full bloody cup of tea on my laptop on Saturday night so been computer-less! Aaargghh! It won't work it's dried out but the keys just won't type anything I don't know what to do with it. Just in time for maternity leave too!
> 
> The boiler packed in yesterday afternoon too - great - and had the worst bus journey to work this morning where the driver kept slamming on the breaks and I nearly went flying down the bus as I was trying to move out of the way for someone sat next to me. Jarred my wrist and was really shaken. Told the driver and he didnt care so lodged a formal complaint. Seriously having the shittiest time at the moment!
> 
> To top it all off I'm still full of cold and now have a cough on top of it :cry:
> 
> I hope I haven't missed too much - noticed that there are now 6 babies born :happydance: just from looking at Mizze's multiquote I see it's Xaviersmom! Congrats to her and hope little Juliet doesnt have to stay in NICU very long - good weight for 34 weeks though! woo hoo!
> 
> xx

My son did that to his laptop and ive just had to pay for a new keyboard on it. Luckily i knew someone who could fix it, so was cheap to do. Sorry your havin such a rough time x



lozzy21 said:


> Well i went back to bed and now feel worse than i did at 7 am :dohh:

Isnt that always the way x 



c.holdway said:


> i love my slow cooker :)

I love mine too x



lozzy21 said:


> And being able to put your own socks on

I cant wait for that, curently just live in my slip ons



Kerrieann said:


> the only shoes that fit me are my flip flops or my cardi uggs as they just stretch! My feet have gone massive, not as bad as last time but still bad, so i just walk around looking like a fat gypo most of the time :haha:

:rofl::rofl: that was funny x


Well i went to dr abou my rash and she said its cause ive been scratching where skin is stretching ( doubtful given its on the fatty bit anyway, lol), she gave me some cream but packaging says not suitable for use in pregnancy so now dont want to use it. But my itchiness is driving me insane, cant wait to see midwife on thursday and get some advice.

Felt a bit strange an out of sorts this morning so thougt i would pack my bag, then realidi hadnt washed any baby clothes, just the bedding :haha: now washing and drying it all 

Wohoo 34 weeks today, just another 6 - 8 to go


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh spencer dont yopu find that doctors just dont seem to have a clue when it comes to pregnancy and midwifes are so much better!! Does my head in, whats in the cream, is it a steriod? im sure its fine but best to check, you could phone ur pharmacy or nhs direct? Hope the itching eases off, i had it bad with jake all over my body and was just given cream but i also used my sisters oilatum in the bath which really helped (she has head to toe eczema)


----------



## spencerbear

never thought of using the excema stuff, thanks kerrie.. will try that in th mean time. When i tried ringing pharmacy they dint answer but will try again later, like you say probably fine but would rather double check


----------



## mrsbling

Hi ladies :wave:

Having one of those days already........... really fancied some chips for lunch, so popped out just after 12 only to find that the chip shop doesnt open on a monday!!!! 

When I drove back home, as I was approaching the driveway I noticed that one of the huge branches off our yew tree has half snapped, and is obstructing the pavement (its 300 years old and has a tree preservation order on it!!). I have spoken to the tree surgeon and he is coming at about 4pm............ luckily he knows us quite well as we have 5 - 26 metre high trees all with these tree preservation orders on them - and you normally have to get planning permission to cut even a small branch, but because its broken in the heavy wind we can cut it down.

.............But just what you need a few weeks before LO is due - a bill to chop branches off the trees!!!

Anyway RANT over ;) I am going to get a cup of tea and some jammie dodgers to cheer me up lol


----------



## Mizze

Pumpkin soup on the hob simmering, just trying to decide what veg to have with the roast chicken tonight. Im thinking roast pumpkin (if I can do it right this time!), broccoli and cabbage with roast potatoes. Yumm!

:blush: ive given in and eaten DH's flake dessert - had mine a fudge one last night but it was sitting in the fridge calling me and I didnt have the will power to resist! 

Spencerbear - congrats on 34 weeks! 

Mrsbling - how annoying about the tree - AND the chippie! Id hate that :)

Ness - as the others have said you will hurt yourself much sooner than her - if you think about it that makes sense - our pain is an early warning system so to speak. Outside of a car crash or an electric shock there isnt much we can do to hurt them at this stage. :kiss: Doesnt stop us worrying though. 

I have nightmares about Caitlyn being stillborn - desperately upsetting but impossible to get rid off. I think I will spend my entire life now worrying!

Mizze xx 

Oooh sat down - big mistake all I want to do now is have a sleep. Think I might put off the Yoga DVD till tomorrow and settle down with the breast feeding one instead!


----------



## mummyclo

I really wish the tax credits people would hurry up and send my letter :(
Will get OH to ring them tomorrow, as need to sort out working tax credits before child tax credits!
Im cold and bored and wish i would get my mat allowance so i can shop :(
x


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies...hope you all are having a good day.
I had some lovely tea time at a friend's place today.. there were so many babies there! it made me so excited :)
My hips are hurting sooooo much today as well as my boobs :(
Oh I can't wait for wednesday, a lady will come and do my eyebrows for me and give me a pedicure... like a mobile salon :) seeing I can't reach my toes that well LOL.
making salmon for dinner with broccoli, and garlic herb roast potatoes :) what are you all having ?


----------



## mrsbling

Mizzie,

The Pumkin soup sounds delish :)

I would go for the sleep option too, and review the Yoga dvd idea tomorrow .... but then I am feeling very lazy at the moment ;)

....I would have eaten the chocolate desert too - as DH always eats the chocolate sweets/deserts in our house before I can get a look in lol


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> I was gunna say you will just hurt yourself, im always bumping and bashing and hurting myself! Im such a clumsy oaf :haha: I know what you mean tho i have all sorts of random horrible thought, more so about disability etc its awful but unfortunetly nothing we can do at the moment! And the worries do get worse once they are here, i think the breathing one is the worst, my first night at home with jake when he was just 10 hours old i didnt sleep a wink and kep putting my hand above his mouth to feel his breath lol, he slept so well and i hadnt slept in 3 days so should have made the most of it!!!

these worries are just awful, she's sliding her feet all round my tummy now so know she's fine but I'm always trying to be really careful and I worry that if I sit down too fast I'll break her neck or something - stupid I know! 

Yeah I can imagine I'kll be the same with Ava when she gets here though I'm seriously going to try not to be so paranoid but doubt I will relax :haha: 



spencerbear said:


> My son did that to his laptop and ive just had to pay for a new keyboard on it. Luckily i knew someone who could fix it, so was cheap to do. Sorry your havin such a rough time x
> 
> Well i went to dr abou my rash and she said its cause ive been scratching where skin is stretching ( doubtful given its on the fatty bit anyway, lol), she gave me some cream but packaging says not suitable for use in pregnancy so now dont want to use it. But my itchiness is driving me insane, cant wait to see midwife on thursday and get some advice.
> 
> Felt a bit strange an out of sorts this morning so thougt i would pack my bag, then realidi hadnt washed any baby clothes, just the bedding :haha: now washing and drying it all
> 
> Wohoo 34 weeks today, just another 6 - 8 to go

Oh god well thankfully there's a cheap computer place round the corner so might have to just take it there and get it looked at, it just wont respond to anything on the keyboard! 

I've got little spots all over the sides of my belly where I've been scratching it - seriously the itching is driving me mad - it doesnt help having so many layers on for work though x


----------



## mrsbling

wishingforbub said:


> making salmon for dinner with broccoli, and garlic herb roast potatoes :) what are you all having ?

well I made tuna mayo pasta for lunch (I couldnt have the chips I craved as the chip shop was shut) .............and I am thinking spaghetti bolognese and/or chilli con carne for dinner, as DH loves spaghetti bolognese with loads of cheese :) and I really cant be bothered to do anything too adventurous!


----------



## mummyclo

I am eagerly watching a rocker/bouncer on Ebay! Its lovely and would have bought it new, but this is less than half the price and in perfet condition :)


----------



## GoogilyBear

Hello ladies :)

Just thought i would post my latest bump pic between doing decorating babies room :)

this one was 30weeks...
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs775.snc4/67550_1642024931369_1259195065_3595949_2620840_n.jpg

and this ones
33+2days :) got alot bigger since my last pic :)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs056.ash2/36152_1676313828570_1259195065_3667675_510673_n.jpg


----------



## mummyclo

Cant see your pics hunni x


----------



## GoogilyBear

oh no are they not working?


----------



## Nut_Shake

mummyclo said:


> I am eagerly watching a rocker/bouncer on Ebay! Its lovely and would have bought it new, but this is less than half the price and in perfet condition :)

Maybe we are watching the same one... :growlmad: lol


----------



## GoogilyBear

Fixed!!! :d


----------



## Nut_Shake

Googilybear - wow! Its really filled out beautifully in 3 weeks!


----------



## Nessicle

mrsbling said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> making salmon for dinner with broccoli, and garlic herb roast potatoes :) what are you all having ?
> 
> well I made tuna mayo pasta for lunch (I couldnt have the chips I craved as the chip shop was shut) .............and I am thinking spaghetti bolognese and/or chilli con carne for dinner, as DH loves spaghetti bolognese with loads of cheese :) and I really cant be bothered to do anything too adventurous!Click to expand...

oooh tuna pasta mayo sounds well nice I could just eat that now! We're supposed to be going to OH's parents for dinner but got someone to come and look at the boiler that I've sorted out....OH's reaction?? "what about dinner?!" lol 



GoogilyBear said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> Just thought i would post my latest bump pic between doing decorating babies room :)
> 
> this one was 30weeks...
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs775.snc4/67550_1642024931369_1259195065_3595949_2620840_n.jpg
> 
> and this ones
> 33+2days :) got alot bigger since my last pic :)
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs056.ash2/36152_1676313828570_1259195065_3667675_510673_n.jpg

great bump hun you're so neat still bet you dont have backache problems lol :flower:


----------



## Mizze

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies...hope you all are having a good day.
> I had some lovely tea time at a friend's place today.. there were so many babies there! it made me so excited :)
> My hips are hurting sooooo much today as well as my boobs :(
> *Oh I can't wait for wednesday, a lady will come and do my eyebrows for me and give me a pedicure... like a mobile salon  seeing I can't reach my toes that well LOL.*
> making salmon for dinner with broccoli, and garlic herb roast potatoes :) what are you all having ?

Oh I so need a pedicure, had a brilliant woman come and do manicures for me, my Mum and my Sister at my wedding - she was great, she lives near here and does home visits - I must dig her card out and get her to do my feet - they arent good at the moment and Id like them all pampered before Caitlyn makes her appearance. 



mrsbling said:


> Mizzie,
> 
> The Pumkin soup sounds delish :)
> 
> I would go for the sleep option too, and review the Yoga dvd idea tomorrow .... but then I am feeling very lazy at the moment ;)
> 
> ....I would have eaten the chocolate desert too - as DH always eats the chocolate sweets/deserts in our house before I can get a look in lol

Thanks! I need to blend the soup but gawd knows where DH has hidden the blender - I cant find it! I might add cream/milk or yogurt to it to make it creamier depends on what its like when its blended. I added ginger to it so im hoping it will have a bit of zing. 



Nut_Shake said:


> Googilybear - wow! Its really filled out beautifully in 3 weeks!

Googliybear you really have filled out nicely! 

Getting aches and pains in bump today and am soooo tired now. DH might be making his first roast chicken dinner himself tonight - :haha::haha:

Watched BF DVD the midwife gave me - from a charity called best beginnings - it was really good but it made me cry when I saw the babies getting skin to skin contact right at the start with their Mummies! Awwww....

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Darn, Lost it :(
:cry:
I really don't want to spend £40 :(


----------



## GoogilyBear

oh i get back ache alright lol, usually when hoovering and bending over to clean the loo or bath lol... and the bit on my back where my hips join.. i think thats where it is... it goes click almost 20 times a day lol... only have to walk a few steps and click.. there it goes again lol..
and the kicks in the bladder... or punches should i say... are quite painfull lol.. ill be walking round a shop then suddenly shouting.. OW really loud lol..


----------



## xkirstyx

well thats my hospital bag packed! just need to sort mine and babys going home bag and a bag with muches and stuff for me and OH for when im in labour! and get batteries for my TENS then im all ready :)


----------



## Nessicle

GoogilyBear said:


> oh i get back ache alright lol, usually when hoovering and bending over to clean the loo or bath lol... and the bit on my back where my hips join.. i think thats where it is... it goes click almost 20 times a day lol... only have to walk a few steps and click.. there it goes again lol..
> and the kicks in the bladder... or punches should i say... are quite painfull lol.. ill be walking round a shop then suddenly shouting.. OW really loud lol..

lol I do that with the kicks and punches and everyone looks at me like I'm an idiot ha ha 



xkirstyx said:


> well thats my hospital bag packed! just need to sort mine and babys going home bag and a bag with muches and stuff for me and OH for when im in labour! and get batteries for my TENS then im all ready :)

oh I need to get gluten free goodies for my hospital bag. I havent packed two seperate bags for going home and labour though....should I? :blush:

i just packed it all in one large bag


----------



## Nessicle

i've just booked myself a leg and foot massage for Friday my first day of mat leave! I havent bought myself anything for my birthday with the money I got given from relatives so thought I deserved a treat :D


----------



## xkirstyx

iv only packed two coz iv ran out of space lol! ill get my OH to bring in my going home bag the day i go home so i havent got loads of stuff lying round everywhere x


----------



## WILSMUM

i've only got the one bag packed and only had one large bag for when I had DS as well!! I didn't pack anything really for labour (mags, snacks etc) with DS and as it turned out I didn't need them anyway - didn;t have time to do anything expect have the baby!! Lol! And shouldn't need anything this time either although will take a book in with me as have to be in hospital at 7:15am and have no idea what time I'll get into theatre although the consultant said it should be before lunch!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Just posted my new bump pic on my fb.. and oddly ive had 23.. oh now 24..private messages saying becuase of the oval shape its going to be a girl...

im like woahhh dont be getting my hopes up lol.. there already really high as it is haha.

ive asked them all why they think this, (and the majority are mothers to little girls).. and they said because of my shape, the cravings and going off of meat etc...

thoughts lol?


----------



## GoogilyBear

WILSMUM said:


> i've only got the one bag packed and only had one large bag for when I had DS as well!! I didn't pack anything really for labour (mags, snacks etc) with DS and as it turned out I didn't need them anyway - didn;t have time to do anything expect have the baby!! Lol! And shouldn't need anything this time either although will take a book in with me as have to be in hospital at 7:15am and have no idea what time I'll get into theatre although the consultant said it should be before lunch!

Packing the DS... that is a right idea i am deffinatly going to be doing that.. along with my ipod :D.. now.. wheres the charger.. lol


----------



## crythreetears

Mine has to be fixed on here to having a boy.


----------



## mummyclo

Hmmm, im having a boy and my bump is just ...well.......HUGE! :haha:
Im so fucking annoyed i didn't win the bouncer on ebay :(


----------



## mrsbling

:happydance: tree surgeon has been and he is only charging me £30 to sort out the tree :) 

He has already cut down the branches (in the dark???) and will be coming back tomorrow to collect and shred them (along with another big branch which fell down a few weeks ago).


----------



## mrsbling

I hadnt thought about taking my DS to the hospital????? It might keep DH occupied for a bit if it takes a long time, so I too need to find the charger :wacko:

I did buy some cartons of apple juice for my bag, so just got to get some snacks now, but not sure what to get? any ideas? I was thinking cereal bars or flapjacks or something, but not sure :shrug:


----------



## ducky1502

Evening all :)

Hope everyone is well.

mummyclo I HATE it when I don't win the things on ebay I want so badly. I hate it when I find a complete bargain and fool myself to think I'm going to get it for a stupidly low price and then all of a sudden the price shoots up :(

Second part of that little house programme tonight in itv, I couldn't decide if I actually liked it last week or not lol.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> does anyone else have morbid thoughts about their baby? Like I've started worrying that I'll break Ava's neck if I move too funny or something or I felt something painful and clicky early and convinced it was her leg I'd broken....I'll be glad when she gets here safely and in one piece! (til I sit there worrying she's not breathing when she gets here lol - it's non stop!)
> 
> I mean I can't hurt her can I if I move funny or something??

 Oh yes Ness I'm with you. I'm always apologising to her particularly when I bed forward because I think I'm squashing her :dohh:



Nessicle said:


> i've just booked myself a leg and foot massage for Friday my first day of mat leave! I havent bought myself anything for my birthday with the money I got given from relatives so thought I deserved a treat :D

 Aww that sounds lovely - you deserve it :flower:


mummyclo said:


> Hmmm, im having a boy and my bump is just ...well.......HUGE! :haha:
> Im so fucking annoyed i didn't win the bouncer on ebay :(

aww so disappointing that you didn't win it :hugs:



ducky1502 said:


> Evening all :)
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> mummyclo I HATE it when I don't win the things on ebay I want so badly. I hate it when I find a complete bargain and fool myself to think I'm going to get it for a stupidly low price and then all of a sudden the price shoots up :(
> 
> Second part of that little house programme tonight in itv, I couldn't decide if I actually liked it last week or not lol.

 I'm the same about the little house programme - might have to record it though as I've a feeling I'll be asleep!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

mummyclo - i know how you feel! I'm bidding on this stupid cushion right now, its a twin breastfeeding one and brand new is over £70!! I want it so bad, i hope i win it, got 3.5 hrs left... Plus the lady is literally in the area next door to me so i wouldnt even need to pay postage! I WILL win this auction...


----------



## lozzy21

:S I hope this baby dosent take after me, i look like im dead when im asleep, i go deathly white and dont look like im breathing. My nanna would never have me overnight untill i was two because of it.


----------



## Nut_Shake

lozzy21 said:


> :S I hope this baby dosent take after me, i look like im dead when im asleep, i go deathly white and dont look like im breathing. My nanna would never have me overnight untill i was two because of it.

Sorry, but that made me giggle a bit! :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

fx you get it Nat! I hate ebay! :(


----------



## Nut_Shake

I know! Thats why i never really use it. Can i ask, if something is at like £15, and i put £30 into the box, will it go straight to £30 or will that be my top bid and it will go up £1 at a time as people bid?


----------



## mummyclo

No,it wont show your top bid. So your pretty safe :) If they bid against you, it just says bid over blahdy blah
I don't usually bid till the end tho, so i can get the best deal.
you also don't pay the maximum bid, only what the other person bids :wacko:
x


----------



## WILSMUM

yr best bet Nat is to wait until the last couple of seconds and then put in the max amount that you would want to pay for it - i've won a fair few items this way in the past!


----------



## mummyclo

^^ thats basically what i meant! :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Thats what ill do!! So if i put in like £40, but the last person only bid £30 i'd win with £31 right? Not £40... Sorry for the thickness


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> i've just booked myself a leg and foot massage for Friday my first day of mat leave! I havent bought myself anything for my birthday with the money I got given from relatives so thought I deserved a treat :D

Absolutely you do - must get my act together and book my pedicure and a back massage. 



ducky1502 said:


> Evening all :)
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> mummyclo I HATE it when I don't win the things on ebay I want so badly. I hate it when I find a complete bargain and fool myself to think I'm going to get it for a stupidly low price and then all of a sudden the price shoots up :(
> 
> *Second part of that little house programme tonight in itv, I couldn't decide if I actually liked it last week or not lol.*

It freaked me out - DH loved it and im sure its good but I couldnt cope with the whole new Mummy, depression, taking her away from the baby thing! I wont watch it tonight - but DH will. 



Nut_Shake said:


> I know! Thats why i never really use it. Can i ask, if something is at like £15, and i put £30 into the box, will it go straight to £30 or will that be my top bid and it will go up £1 at a time as people bid?

I am an e-bay virgin :blush: I keep looking but dont have an account! 

Mizze x


----------



## mummyclo

Yep youd win £31 :)


----------



## WILSMUM

Nut_Shake said:


> Thats what ill do!! So if i put in like £40, but the last person only bid £30 i'd win with £31 right? Not £40... Sorry for the thickness

Yup pretty much - you pay the maximum bidded not the max you've put in if that makes sense!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

MARVS! I'll keep you all updated on how i do, i better win it dammit!! Whoever beats me is going to get hurt reeeeeal bad...


----------



## lozzy21

:brat: Im going out for tea for MIL birthday and i cant find anything to ware.


----------



## mummyclo

:( Rubbish Lozzy! :hugs:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Lozzy - all i wear now are leggings and long jumpers!!


----------



## sammiwry

Evening! I've gone through nearly half a roll of toilet paper for my nose since last night :-( dh and our friend are sticking up stickers in maddens room that they got while dh finished off his shopping for my birthday


----------



## Nut_Shake

Sammiwry - how annoying :( use lots of vaseline on your nose to stop it going red and dry!

COUNTDOWN ON MY EBAY ITEM: 2hrs 35 mins.... Eek!!


----------



## ducky1502

Nut_Shake said:


> Lozzy - all i wear now are leggings and long jumpers!!

Snap :thumbup:


----------



## Nut_Shake

I'm glad its cold now too, back to living in my Uggs! Yays!! They are just so easy to pull on over leggings, so warm and cosy. Yay for being heavily pregnant this time of the year!!


----------



## WILSMUM

i've had to resort to wearing one of DHs coats when I go out and the only one that doesn't make me look like a total freak is basically a packer mac - was bloomin freezing this afternoon picking DS up from school!
I've only got 1 pair of leggings and they're pre preg and although I can get them on they get tight and uncomfy as the day goes on and my chunky long jumpers make my bump itch! :(


----------



## lozzy21

Im still waring my pre preg leggins but thats the good thing about having to get them from the fatty section, they have more stretch in them than normal leggins


----------



## ducky1502

I always wear a vest top under my jumpers to stop my bump from getting itchy. I couldnt live without my leggings and uggs. Not happy with having no coats that will do up though. 

Dinner tnite was beans on toast with cheese :) such a lazy but yummy dinner.


----------



## Mizze

I could not survive without my pregnancy leggins - they and a long skirt made of leggings material (IYSWIM) are the most comfortable things I own.

Lozzy - go with whatever makes you feel comfortable- dressingown execpted!

Mizze x


----------



## mummyclo

My leggings have a funny bit in the front for my bump! Make me laugh everytime i put them on! :haha:


----------



## Mizze

ducky1502 said:


> I always wear a vest top under my jumpers to stop my bump from getting itchy. I couldnt live without my leggings and uggs.* Not happy with having no coats that will do up though.*
> 
> Dinner tnite was beans on toast with cheese :) such a lazy but yummy dinner.

Im really lucky - dug up a swing coat from about 10 years ago (see it pays to be a hoarder!) which has been fine up till now. Loads of room in it still. Its not a very warm coat so my mum has lent me a woolen wrap thingy to have over the top too so I think I can make it all the way without having to buy a pregnancy coat. 

Mizze x


----------



## mummyclo

OMG! Has anyone else had sharp stabbing pains in their groin/vajayjay area?
It hurts :( How am i going to cope with labor! :cry:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> I just hate being up all night!
> It's a vicious circle coz then I need to nap and can't sleep again :(
> Awww hope your heartburn isn't too bad, did u get anything to help with it? X

I have tablets from the doctor, they worked for a couple of weeks....Now its back again :cry: Keep topping up on gaviscon too!

Hope your feeling better :hugs:



Nessicle said:


> i've just booked myself a leg and foot massage for Friday my first day of mat leave! I havent bought myself anything for my birthday with the money I got given from relatives so thought I deserved a treat :D

Yes, you totally deserve a treat, sounds bliss, hope you have a lovely day :kiss:



Nut_Shake said:


> COUNTDOWN ON MY EBAY ITEM: 2hrs 35 mins.... Eek!!

Good luck....:winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

35 Weeks today :happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

I am still sick. Having a hard time sleeping due to coughing. I have my 36 week appointment at 1:30, so I am going to ask her if there is anything I can do. 
I am afraid to get weighed today. I swear I have put on 4 pounds in the last 2 weeks. I can't control it. :nope:


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> :brat: Im going out for tea for MIL birthday and i cant find anything to ware.

I had that dilemma this week too!


sammiwry said:


> Evening! I've gone through nearly half a roll of toilet paper for my nose since last night :-( dh and our friend are sticking up stickers in maddens room that they got while dh finished off his shopping for my birthday

 Thats what i go through, but mines from going to the loo alllll the time!
I was up about 7 times last night !



Nut_Shake said:


> I'm glad its cold now too, back to living in my Uggs! Yays!! They are just so easy to pull on over leggings, so warm and cosy. Yay for being heavily pregnant this time of the year!!

I think thats why i think this pregnancy has been easier, because its cold!
I was heavy preg in summer with Bradley and it was horid! plus leggings and oversized jumpers you cant really go wrong with :thumbup:



WILSMUM said:


> i've had to resort to wearing one of DHs coats when I go out and the only one that doesn't make me look like a total freak is basically a packer mac - was bloomin freezing this afternoon picking DS up from school!
> I've only got 1 pair of leggings and they're pre preg and although I can get them on they get tight and uncomfy as the day goes on and my chunky long jumpers make my bump itch! :(

 i still wear pre-preg leggings, i never bought maternity ones as seems mine are stretchy anyway



ducky1502 said:


> I always wear a vest top under my jumpers to stop my bump from getting itchy. I couldnt live without my leggings and uggs. Not happy with having no coats that will do up though.
> 
> Dinner tnite was beans on toast with cheese :) such a lazy but yummy dinner.

 My belly is soo itchy this week, i just have to keep stopping myself from scratching, thats when the stretchies come out!
i try just rubbing and lots of cream, i do the same with a vest top though, or my bump band helps. 
I had baked camembert for dinner again but i feel ill now! maybe i shouldnt have


KellyC75 said:


> 35 Weeks today :happydance:

wahoo :happydance:


----------



## cho

calliebaby said:


> I am still sick. Having a hard time sleeping due to coughing. I have my 36 week appointment at 1:30, so I am going to ask her if there is anything I can do.
> I am afraid to get weighed today. I swear I have put on 4 pounds in the last 2 weeks. I can't control it. :nope:

i hope they can do something for you hun, does your mw weigh you evertime?
I got weighed when i first went and at 28 weeks and that was it :shrug:
Oh 4lbs in 2 weeks i wouldnt say is bad anyway!


----------



## WILSMUM

ducky1502 said:


> I always wear a vest top under my jumpers to stop my bump from getting itchy. I couldnt live without my leggings and uggs. Not happy with having no coats that will do up though.
> 
> Dinner tnite was beans on toast with cheese :) such a lazy but yummy dinner.

i always have either a long sleeve t-shirt, normal t-shirt or vest top under my jumper and have the bump panel of my trousers over my bump as well but my jumpers still make my bump itch!!!

Not sure whether it actually is really cold in the hosue tonight or if its just me feeling cold - think i might be coming down with something - think the pain/lump in my throat i felt last night is the beginnings of an infection - glands are def up today and I've been sneezing well! Oh well nevermind! If worse comes to worse DH'll have to take DS to school in the morning so all I have to do is go pick him up in the afternoon!!


----------



## mrsbling

I am now living in velour or cotton tracksuit bottoms and long sleeve t-shirts - unless I am going out then I have lots of maternity trousers and jeans :)

I am always hot so I must look like a total looney when I go to the shops in a long sleeve t-shirt and no coat :haha: ...... but I did buy a lovely Red maternity coat from Mothercare, but its a bit bright so not something to wear everyday ;)


----------



## till bob

hi girls just caught up but i really dont feel well so think im gona have an earlier night iv felt weird all day speak tomoro xxxx


----------



## ducky1502

Just got this https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...gle Base-_-N/A-_-Ziggy Zebra Loving Hug Swing on ebay for £15 :happydance: they live in the same town too which is good so we're going to pick it up tomorrow. Practically new as well :)

We originally wanted the star lite swing from mamas and papas and won one on ebay for £25 but the communication with the seller was so poor that we decided against it. 

My favourite animals are zebras (because they're the only one that starts with a Z :rofl:) and this was the original swing I wanted when I found out I was pregnant. If it's no good I'm sure we could even sell it on for profit :)


----------



## mummyclo

:cry:
I want the bouncer :hissy: NO FAIR!


----------



## ducky1502

mummyclo said:


> :cry:
> I want the bouncer :hissy: NO FAIR!

What was the bouncer you wanted on ebay?


----------



## mummyclo

A Koochi one :(
Its really lovely, this is it:
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3764257.htm


----------



## calliebaby

c.holdway said:


> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> I am still sick. Having a hard time sleeping due to coughing. I have my 36 week appointment at 1:30, so I am going to ask her if there is anything I can do.
> I am afraid to get weighed today. I swear I have put on 4 pounds in the last 2 weeks. I can't control it. :nope:
> 
> i hope they can do something for you hun, does your mw weigh you evertime?
> I got weighed when i first went and at 28 weeks and that was it :shrug:
> Oh 4lbs in 2 weeks i wouldnt say is bad anyway!Click to expand...

Yeah. She weighs me every time. I hate it. Oh well. I think I have done good with my weight for the majority of the pregnancy. I just feel that my appetite is huge lately. I can't eat a lot at one time, but I am definitely eating more often. I just hope baby isn't putting on a lot of this weight. :wacko:


----------



## Nut_Shake

calliebaby - hope you feel better xx don't worry about how much you're eating, i'm eating non stop at the moment, honestly every hour or 2, i also wake up once or twice during the night to eat. Baby is taking the good stuff, and is also doing most of its developing in these last few weeks so don't worry at all, it's a good thing that your feeling hungry right now!


----------



## ducky1502

That's really cute mummyclo :)

Has anyone bought a play mat? What ones do you have? :flower:


----------



## Nut_Shake

ducky1502 said:


> That's really cute mummyclo :)
> 
> Has anyone bought a play mat? What ones do you have? :flower:

I got this one:

https://www.mothercare.com/2-in-1-S...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core

It's an extra large one for 2 bubs, sorry, this probably doesn't help you with which one to get, lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Ducky that link didnt work but think thats the one we have bough for lo! Cant wait to use it :hppydance: We have bought a baby einstein playmat, its bill and got it in the sale for £50 and it was £70!!! Its this one but we got it from mothercare
https://www.johnlewis.com/230508698/Product.aspx?source=63258


----------



## Nut_Shake

EEK! 12 MINS LEFT ON THE EBAY THING I WANT! I'm so scared, lol!! I don't think i've ever won anything before. I'll probably lose... Stupid ebay


----------



## Mincholada

congrats to you, xaviersmom for the birth of lil juliet!!!!!!! looks like she heard you loud and clear when you told your MW you are going to start the eviction process at 37 weeks and decided very quickly to come on her own. fabulous weight! hope she won't have to stay in NICU long.

ladies, i'm still here and all is well i guess. have been gaining some weight finally, but at a quick rate so it can only be water as i was not eating more calories than i've been burning. they had me working another 13.5h shift on saturday where i was only scheduled 9h... if i could, i would've soooo walked out that day. had a fallout with a bartender as well. he's 38 and acts like a drama queen in kindergarten sometimes and instead of being a little bit considerate of me being pregnant, he started picking on me again and again and this saturday i about had it and he got me so upset that i almost started crying... his problem: he's the servicebar-bartender on the weekends, meaning he only does drink orders for the server's tables and not for the general public that sits alongside a bar. well, he gets aggravated with servers standing infront of his servicebar window and waiting for the drinks. "unfortunately" i'm one of the quicker servers and stand there a lot before my drinks are ready, BUT i mind my own business while standing there, rubbing my belly, taking a short rest... i won't talk to him, i won't rush him... so i'm standing there very patiently and since the restaurant's rule is to be back with drinks at the tables within 2 minutes, i have to stand there. how else am i supposed to know if my drinks are ready??? well, he got so aggravated once again and left it all out on me, although there's other people bothering him a lot more and then his drama-queen moment when i stood there one time too many in his terms "jenny, you keep on standing there when i tell you not to, i'm just gonna make your drinks last now..." oooooh, did i get furious! but due to the bloody hormones and this being in addition to a table full of bitches i was serving (that ended up returning drinks & said the bartender needs to go back to bartending school), the tears started rolling. :(

if i wouldn't be so dependent on that money i would've just called it quits. it's enough that i gotta deal with some really rude guests. i really don't need the bartender BS and a management that does not seem to care about the well being of their employees, but then i guess it's my own fault as i'm still working faster than many of my co-workers and still giving better service etc., so management "counts" on me. they already told me that they decided i can't have the baby. it's party season when i'll go into labor and they'll need every hand.... oh well! too bad!

besides the usual work rant, i really need to start getting things done. carseat is not installed yet, bags not packed and in 12 days she's already considered full term.... aaaaah!!!

good night ladies! will try to catch up thursday as that will be my first day off in 8 days. hope all is well!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

I wonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!! Go me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## xkirstyx

woooo


----------



## Mizze

Well done Nat!

Minch - how you keep going amazes me! You must be the worlds fittest pregnant woman!

Am hiding downstairs in the bedroom while DH watches The Little House in the lounge.

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrieann said:


> Ducky that link didnt work but think thats the one we have bough for lo! Cant wait to use it :hppydance: We have bought a baby einstein playmat, its bill and got it in the sale for £50 and it was £70!!! Its this one but we got it from mothercare
> https://www.johnlewis.com/230508698/Product.aspx?source=63258

Does the link work now? Silly computer :dohh:



Nut_Shake said:


> I wonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!! Go me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yay!!!! Go nat :) I love winning on ebay!


----------



## Kerrieann

yeah its working now, thats the one we have got too, its gorgeous!! :happydance:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Mincholada - jeez i can't believe how amazingly you've done work wise, you're a much stronger woman than i am!! Have a good sleep! xxxx


----------



## ducky1502

Well I can't tell if the link works or not but here's the swing I won :happydance: Usually £99.99 at toys r us but is £79.99 at the min. Got it for £15, bargain! 

Cant wait to pick it up tomorrow :)
 



Attached Files:







swing.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nut_Shake

Well done ducky!! What a great saving!!


----------



## ducky1502

I'm off to primark tomorrow to buy my pants for after labour ;) VERY sexy :rofl:


----------



## calliebaby

Well, I just got back from the doctor. I told her about the cramping that I have been having along with more braxton hicks. She decided to check my cervix. I am 1 cm dilated and a -3. He is head down and she said said that she would estimate him to be 5.5 pounds. I am measuring 2 weeks behind, but she thinks it is how I am carrying him (he like to hang out wide). 
I have had several more BH's since coming home. It's pretty exciting!!!:happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

I know you can take up to 6 RLT tablets a day but I was thinking about when to up my dosage to 2 tablets a day when I realised I have NO idea whether I take them together or at seperate times?! :shrug: do you space them out throughout the day or do you take them all in one go? :flower:


----------



## Xaviersmom

Thanks Kirsty for posting for me!! For some odd reason, I am having trouble getting on here from the hospital. DH brought me a wireless card so I could have better access :)

Ok.. So the other night we went out to a friend's house for a house warming gathering. I spent my evening hanging out either on their couch or in the kitchen. Nothing majorly high impact. We got home just shy of midnight and went straight to sleep. Woke about an hour and a half later thinking I needed to wee. As I was getting up, I found myself wondering if LO was on my bladder or I needed to go more than I thought b/c it felt like I was leaking a lot. When I got to the bathroom and sat down, I noticed my liner was SOAKED and a pinkish tint. I was half asleep, but my thoughts were along the lines of 'oh hell.. here we go...that's my water..' Needless to say, I grabbed the nearest hand towel, rolled it up and stuff it in my pants. I waddled into the bedroom and woke DH. Poor guy was deep asleep and so out if it. B/C we live so closed to the hospital, I didn't bother with a bag. He grabbed his laptop and off we went. He was amused b/c I allowed him to run a couple red lights on the way. What are the cops going to do.. really.

We got to the hospital around 1:30am. The MW confirmed it was indeed my waters and the clock started. I was 3cm at that point. By 8:30, I was ready for my epidural. I have a nice pain tolerance, but I knew from experience that I wanted drugs :) That kicked in and those nasty contractions turned into pressure on my bum. Annoying but totally bearable. I pushed for 23 minutes and she was born! 10:38am. Once the pressure was ridiculous and the MW told me to go ahead and bear down, I didn't even bother to wait for contractions. All I was thinking was 'pushing makes her come out... she needs to come out..' 

Because she was 34+5 and not 35, she was immediately sent to NICU. But its ok. She has some fluid in her lungs and needs the CPAP machine. I am pumping every 2-3 hours and not getting a whole heck of a lot, but everything I get I send up to her. She's not eating yet, just had a small amount sugar water. 

Honestly, everything else about her is fine.. just the fluid in her lungs. She is newborn sized at 5 weeks early and has wonderful squishy poofy cheeks. Miss Juliet came out at 6 pounds, 13 ounces and 19 inches long!

I'm still in the hospital and will get out tomorrow. She won't leave with me but maybe this week? Who knows. I had a good 2 hours of skin to skin time with her this afternoon and as soon as DS and DH leave tonight, I'm going to go back in and do it some more. She is very spunky and loud, but when cuddled on my chest, she was as calm as can be :)

Here are a couple pics DH took with his droid.
 



Attached Files:







2010-11-07_12-09-18_801.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 15









2010-11-07_10-52-56_902[1].jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Mincholada

wow how crazy, but very nice and not too long labor!!! congrats again!!!

ducky that swing is soooooo cute! i finally ended up ordering the little lamb one from fisher price as the price on amazon for it over here had dropped by $45.- this weekend and people in my community were selling their used ones for $100.- and i ended up getting the new one for $105.-, so i finally took the deal. was watching the price for months go up and down and couldn't really decide if i wanted to buy a swing or which one, but since i have no playmat, no bouncer, nada... i decided i need at least one item to put her in that'll entertain her at least a little.

thank you mizze & nutshake! i really don't know how i'm doing it, but i'm still going and working almost as i was not pregnant if it wasn't for the braxton hicks and shooting cervix pains that make me waddle or put on a weird face from time to time. still carrying large trays full of heavy plates with food as well... but then i look like maybe 5 months pregnant, so i guess that helps a lot. i'm down to weekly midwife appointments now and every appointment i think this will be the one where they tell me, i'm measuring too small, but so far i always hear "you're just perfect". i just hope my mommy-coworkers are right and i'll have a nice & sweet labor and delivery due to all that exercise i'm getting. i think i'd deserve it ;)

now baking some brownies for my bday today and then sleep and off to work for an AT&T party with 600 guests. i should've gotten myself a "birthday girl" sticker or crown or something, so i'd get some extra tips, but didn't have time for that :( oh well. i'll just enjoy the couple of hours before and after work with my two furballs. my cat-boy smokey has also his birthday today :) i adopted him in february and when i looked at the paper work from the shelter i was like AWWWWWWW, he shares my birthday with me. since i don't know my cat-girl's bday, i guess once my LO gets here, i'll just have them two have their bday on the same day as well :)

brownies are smelling good already! can't wait to take them out. baking at 1:15 AM.... craaazy!!! :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aw xaviersmum Juliet is gorgeous!! Well done Mommy!!! Hope she is home real soon!!

Zoe I am takin 4 a day now! I started at 32wka with 1 and increased by 1 with each week that passes! I just space them out over the day :)


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Xaviersmom... what a lovely birth story !! and your little girl is absolutely gorgoeus!! :) so good you got to have cuddles too ! 
Mincholada.. Happy Birthday ! :flower: enjoy your brownies!

Well my little boy was quite a cheeky monster last night!!! I had a crampy tummy too which did not help and he was moving about ALL night that I literally didn't get any sleep until just before 6 am !!! And I dreamt that I had my "show" too hehe :)

Hope you all had a lovely night!

P.s. Ducky- great swing !!!


----------



## Mizze

Morning all

Happy Birthday Mincholada! :cake:

XaviersMom - what lovely pictures, isnt she beautiful!:baby::flower: She was an impatient little thing wasnt she! Im sure she will be out with you soon. :hugs:

Speaking of RLT when do we go up from 1 tea a day to 2? BTW my sister who had a long labour with her first and a very short labour with her second where she drank the tea not only up to but during the labour too. She swears it had a major effect. 

Also does anyone know when we can start doing the EPO too?

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

wishingforbub said:


> Oh Xaviersmom... what a lovely birth story !! and your little girl is absolutely gorgoeus!! :) so good you got to have cuddles too !
> Mincholada.. Happy Birthday ! :flower: enjoy your brownies!
> 
> Well my little boy was quite a cheeky monster last night!!! I had a crampy tummy too which did not help and he was moving about ALL night that I literally didn't get any sleep until just before 6 am !!! And I dreamt that I had my "show" too hehe :)
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely night!
> 
> P.s. Ducky- great swing !!!

Caitlyn was a little monkey too - she barely moved yesterday evening which worried us - I went to sleep chanting "they have quiet days" and comforting myself with the midwife visit today but then mid way through the night the little monster decided to tap dance in my tummy. She started off with the biggest boot to my belly which actually woke me up and she hasnt stop moving since! :happydance:

Ducky - nice swing - bargin too. 

Mizze x


----------



## cho

xaviersmum Juliette is beautiful, how sweet!
Big Bbaby for moi and Ducky today :happydance:


----------



## Mizze

Yay! Congrats on BIG baby!

Mizze x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yay for big baby Charlotte & Zoe!!! :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats on big baby charlotte and ducky!

Happy birthday mincholada!


----------



## Kerrieann

congrats again xaviersmom, shes gorgeous!!

Congrats on the fat babies girls :happydance:

Ive got midwife today, been ages since ive seen her so looking forward to it, even though it will be the same ole lol


----------



## sammiwry

I've given rox my cold :-( poor little monkey :-(


----------



## cho

Hope everything goes well Kerrie


----------



## mummyclo

Congratz Xaviersmom! She looks beautiful! Really well :)
Hope everyones ok :hugs:
Yey for fat babies Charlotte and Ducky :happydance:
I think my lil man has moved down again! I keep feeling sharp and shooting pains in my cervix, like his head is on it :cry:
Its not nice :(
x


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh chloe :hugs: its all good tho, means its all progressing the way it should! :hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

ducky1502 said:


> That's really cute mummyclo :)
> 
> Has anyone bought a play mat? What ones do you have? :flower:

My nans got us a playnest type one - not sure exactly what one it is but my mum says its pretty similar to this one:
https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44389031&mcb=core



Nut_Shake said:


> I wonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!! Go me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yay!!! Well done you!!!


Happy Birthday Minch and enjoy yr Brownies!!!!

And Xaviersmum baby juliet is gorgeous and such a little chubby cheeks for being 5 weeks early! Just imagine how big she woulda got!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

c.holdway said:


> xaviersmum Juliette is beautiful, how sweet!
> Big Bbaby for moi and Ducky today :happydance:

OMG I didn't even notice :happydance: wow that's scary!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

GoogilyBear said:


> Just posted my new bump pic on my fb.. and oddly ive had 23.. oh now 24..private messages saying becuase of the oval shape its going to be a girl...
> 
> im like woahhh dont be getting my hopes up lol.. there already really high as it is haha.
> 
> ive asked them all why they think this, (and the majority are mothers to little girls).. and they said because of my shape, the cravings and going off of meat etc...
> 
> thoughts lol?

hmmm well a lot of it is old wives tales hun - I'm having a girl and havent got an oval shaped bump - mine is pretty squared and I havent gone off meat or had any cravings really - I think every pregnant woman is different :flower:



sammiwry said:


> Evening! I've gone through nearly half a roll of toilet paper for my nose since last night :-( dh and our friend are sticking up stickers in maddens room that they got while dh finished off his shopping for my birthday

I know the feeling - i've been streaming with snot and coughing for 5 days now I'm exhausted and my bump is so sore looking forward to recovering in the comfort of my own home though soon only 3 days to go! 



Nut_Shake said:


> I'm glad its cold now too, back to living in my Uggs! Yays!! They are just so easy to pull on over leggings, so warm and cosy. Yay for being heavily pregnant this time of the year!!

Easy to pull on?! are you mad?! lol I cant pull on anything except pumps though obviously can't wear them to work as its freezing lol it takes me about 10-15 minutes just to get my ugg boots on and I can't wear my leather boots because my feet are so swollen :haha:



mummyclo said:


> OMG! Has anyone else had sharp stabbing pains in their groin/vajayjay area?
> It hurts :( How am i going to cope with labor! :cry:

yeah I have those and I feel like her head is grating on my pelvis is sooo uncomfortable especially in my chair at work as all the pressure is on it grr!



calliebaby said:


> Well, I just got back from the doctor. I told her about the cramping that I have been having along with more braxton hicks. She decided to check my cervix. I am 1 cm dilated and a -3. He is head down and she said said that she would estimate him to be 5.5 pounds. I am measuring 2 weeks behind, but she thinks it is how I am carrying him (he like to hang out wide).
> I have had several more BH's since coming home. It's pretty exciting!!!:happydance:

:happydance: ooooh maybe it won't be long then! I have mega strong BH's at the moment and they're all afternoon and evening now with period pains and backache so hoping that's a good sign for me too yay! 



Xaviersmom said:


> Thanks Kirsty for posting for me!! For some odd reason, I am having trouble getting on here from the hospital. DH brought me a wireless card so I could have better access :)
> 
> Ok.. So the other night we went out to a friend's house for a house warming gathering. I spent my evening hanging out either on their couch or in the kitchen. Nothing majorly high impact. We got home just shy of midnight and went straight to sleep. Woke about an hour and a half later thinking I needed to wee. As I was getting up, I found myself wondering if LO was on my bladder or I needed to go more than I thought b/c it felt like I was leaking a lot. When I got to the bathroom and sat down, I noticed my liner was SOAKED and a pinkish tint. I was half asleep, but my thoughts were along the lines of 'oh hell.. here we go...that's my water..' Needless to say, I grabbed the nearest hand towel, rolled it up and stuff it in my pants. I waddled into the bedroom and woke DH. Poor guy was deep asleep and so out if it. B/C we live so closed to the hospital, I didn't bother with a bag. He grabbed his laptop and off we went.  He was amused b/c I allowed him to run a couple red lights on the way. What are the cops going to do.. really.
> 
> We got to the hospital around 1:30am. The MW confirmed it was indeed my waters and the clock started. I was 3cm at that point. By 8:30, I was ready for my epidural. I have a nice pain tolerance, but I knew from experience that I wanted drugs :) That kicked in and those nasty contractions turned into pressure on my bum. Annoying but totally bearable. I pushed for 23 minutes and she was born! 10:38am. Once the pressure was ridiculous and the MW told me to go ahead and bear down, I didn't even bother to wait for contractions. All I was thinking was 'pushing makes her come out... she needs to come out..'
> 
> Because she was 34+5 and not 35, she was immediately sent to NICU. But its ok. She has some fluid in her lungs and needs the CPAP machine. I am pumping every 2-3 hours and not getting a whole heck of a lot, but everything I get I send up to her. She's not eating yet, just had a small amount sugar water.
> 
> Honestly, everything else about her is fine.. just the fluid in her lungs. She is newborn sized at 5 weeks early and has wonderful squishy poofy cheeks. Miss Juliet came out at 6 pounds, 13 ounces and 19 inches long!
> 
> I'm still in the hospital and will get out tomorrow. She won't leave with me but maybe this week? Who knows. I had a good 2 hours of skin to skin time with her this afternoon and as soon as DS and DH leave tonight, I'm going to go back in and do it some more. She is very spunky and loud, but when cuddled on my chest, she was as calm as can be :)
> 
> Here are a couple pics DH took with his droid.

congratulations on Xaviersmom, Juliet is absolutely gorgeous!! xx



nikki-lou25 said:


> Aw xaviersmum Juliet is gorgeous!! Well done Mommy!!! Hope she is home real soon!!
> 
> Zoe I am takin 4 a day now! I started at 32wka with 1 and increased by 1 with each week that passes! I just space them out over the day :)

I've not really been fully focussed on my RLT because it intensifies my BH's and it's too hard walking around at work and on the bus with them but once I finish I'm going to do 2 cups a day, just doing one for the time being!


----------



## Nessicle

So I'm still feeling rubbish - had this stinking cold for 5 days and hardly sleeping I'm so worn out I feel like I'm going to collapse, my legs are so weak at the moment I can't even walk up a little slope to work I have to pull myself up with the bannister :( 

Oh well only 2 more days after today! I'm just desperate to get over this cold and coughing constantly is really hurting my bump and every time I cough Ava stretches out forcefully so I'm in agony :( 

The boiler is still broken too, going to -2 overnight tonight where I live so that will be fun getting up and ready at 6.30am for work tomorrow in the freezing cold, no hot water either so can't even get a hot shower. Had to go to OH's mums for a bath last night but I really struggle in the bath now I can't lean forward cos of the bump and the bath is so narrow I can't open my legs so the bump rests in between allowing me to lean forward a bit. OH bless him struggled to wash my hair and I had terrible braxton hicks all night after that :( so fed up at the moment I seem to be dealing with shit constantly since Ambrose died :cry: one thing after another! 

Hoping it's not going to cost us £1000 for a new boiler cos I seriously have no idea where we would find that sort of money...

So uncomfortable too Ava's head feels like it's right in my pelvis and walking round and up and down at work is agony now so had enough!! Everyone keeps saying "not long now" but to me it feels like this week will never end!


----------



## sammiwry

My rlt has been replaced with lemsip at the moment. But shall start drinking it again tomorrow when hopefully worst of this cold should be over! 

I've got madden kicking away into my ribs at the moment :-( only good thing about it is I can feel his little leg if I press round my bump where he is kicking


----------



## Nessicle

I thought we werent allowed lemsip cos of the decongestant?? That's why I've not been taking it.....:shrug:

happy birthday btw Sammi yay! 

I can feel Ava's feet sliding down the top of my bump its so cute I prod them when she slides them round he he


----------



## mummyclo

Awww thats cute sammi!!
I can feel his little footy, when he has it over my rib! :cloud9:


----------



## sammiwry

I'm not sure warren was out shopping yesterday finishing getting bits for my birthday and asked the pharmacist what could I take and apparantly it's what they said and the only thing that doesn't say seek drs advice if pregnant? 

Thank you for the birthday messages on facebook :-D


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:
 

> Awww thats cute sammi!!
> I can feel his little footy, when he has it over my rib! :cloud9:

Madden is kicking under my ribs so can feel his foot just what I'm presuming is his thigh


----------



## mummyclo

I think as long as it doesn't have ibruprofen in, then its ok :)
Happy Birthday again Sammi :hugs:
x


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> I'm not sure warren was out shopping yesterday finishing getting bits for my birthday and asked the pharmacist what could I take and apparantly it's what they said and the only thing that doesn't say seek drs advice if pregnant?
> 
> Thank you for the birthday messages on facebook :-D

hmmm well the pharmacist is more qualified than a doctor when it comes to drugs so if they said that then cool! I might have to go and ask at Boots cos I feel awful but I just assumed phenylepharine (decongestant) wasnt allowed during pregnancy - I've been bloody suffering here :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks Chloe! 

Lemsip just has paracetomal but a 650mg dose so only took one last night, will have one in a min and and one again tonight just to stop me from sleeping for 4 hours to feel better for 1 hour


----------



## Nessicle

this is from their website

_Lemsip Cold and Flu Lemon. Contains: 650mg Paracetamol, 10mg Phenylephrine hydrochloride. Always read the leaflet. _

??? unless its a different type I'm thinking of - this is the hot drink


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure warren was out shopping yesterday finishing getting bits for my birthday and asked the pharmacist what could I take and apparantly it's what they said and the only thing that doesn't say seek drs advice if pregnant?
> 
> Thank you for the birthday messages on facebook :-D
> 
> hmmm well the pharmacist is more qualified than a doctor when it comes to drugs so if they said that then cool! I might have to go and ask at Boots cos I feel awful but I just assumed phenylepharine (decongestant) wasnt allowed during pregnancy - I've been bloody suffering here :haha:Click to expand...

Some say yes to lemsip others say no, I know the pharmacist at work says no but then he is very old school and seems to think people should work through everything! I figure for a few days this far along it shouldn't hurt and if it means I can be a bit more human so be it


----------



## Nessicle

:haha: at old school yeah suppose its more early on when baby is developing that it would be a problem I'll go speak to the pharmacist at lunchtime cos I'm seriously struggling :(


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> this is from their website
> 
> _Lemsip Cold and Flu Lemon. Contains: 650mg Paracetamol, 10mg Phenylephrine hydrochloride. Always read the leaflet. _
> 
> ??? unless its a different type I'm thinking of - this is the hot drink


That's the one I've got! 

Minefield isn't it?! I asked the dr back in the summer about hayfever stuff and was told half the time it says to consult your dr as a precaution and to cover there back so who knows?


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Girls :flower:

I never take cough mixtures or lemsip....Just drink lots & lots of Tropicana, the cold usually goes after a couple of days :thumbup:

Im the same with my Boys, when they get a cold, dose them up on PURE OJ & rub vicks (or put vicks in a bowl of steaming water).....

Mmmmm, vicks :smug:


----------



## Nessicle

yeah suppose they have to be overcautious definitely a minefield! Can you imagine taking time off work and booking a doctors appt every time you wanted to know if something was safe in pregnancy?! half the time they don't know anyway! I had a urine infection at about 13 weeks and I'm allergic to penicillin so he was flicking through a book and found one and said "this _should_ be ok" err ok instilling me with confidence lol 

Are you doing anything nice for your birthday then Sammi?


----------



## KellyC75

Many Congratulations again to Xaviersmum....Your LO is adorable :baby:

I hope it wont be long before she can join you at home :cloud9:


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> Morning Girls :flower:
> 
> I never take cough mixtures or lemsip....Just drink lots & lots of Tropicana, the cold usually goes after a couple of days :thumbup:
> 
> Im the same with my Boys, when they get a cold, dose them up on PURE OJ & rub vicks (or put vicks in a bowl of steaming water).....
> 
> Mmmmm, vicks :smug:

I've got some vicks and it's done sod all lol and been drinking juice and taking my prenatals which contain vitamin c....yep sod all lol - my second stinker of a cold in less than 10 weeks :( boo!


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Girls :flower:
> 
> I never take cough mixtures or lemsip....Just drink lots & lots of Tropicana, the cold usually goes after a couple of days :thumbup:
> 
> Im the same with my Boys, when they get a cold, dose them up on PURE OJ & rub vicks (or put vicks in a bowl of steaming water).....
> 
> Mmmmm, vicks :smug:
> 
> I've got some vicks and it's done sod all lol and been drinking juice and taking my prenatals which contain vitamin c....yep sod all lol - my second stinker of a cold in less than 10 weeks :( boo!Click to expand...

Bless you....:hugs: I think its gonna be the best thing when you can go on maternity leave & get some much, much needed rest, relaxation & pampering :kiss:


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> yeah suppose they have to be overcautious definitely a minefield! Can you imagine taking time off work and booking a doctors appt every time you wanted to know if something was safe in pregnancy?! half the time they don't know anyway! I had a urine infection at about 13 weeks and I'm allergic to penicillin so he was flicking through a book and found one and said "this _should_ be ok" err ok instilling me with confidence lol
> 
> Are you doing anything nice for your birthday then Sammi?

I went to the zoo on Sunday with warren, my parents and brother an then went for a meal in the evening when my granddad joined us (would of loved him to of come to the zoo too but would of meant taking 2 cars and he walks so slowly and would of found it boring)

Just having a day of chilling today. My parents are coming over later to bring my presents.


----------



## mummyclo

I wish the weather wasn't so crap :(
Its so dark, i can't even be arse to get dressed! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> Bless you....:hugs: I think its gonna be the best thing when you can go on maternity leave & get some much, much needed rest, relaxation & pampering :kiss:

yeah defnitely I'm so ready for it now I seriously dont know how people can work until 38 weeks I'm very glad I saved 2 weeks holiday or I'd have to work til 37 weeks and I would not be happy bunny! :haha: 

so looking forward to that massage on Friday! 



sammiwry said:


> I went to the zoo on Sunday with warren, my parents and brother an then went for a meal in the evening when my granddad joined us (would of loved him to of come to the zoo too but would of meant taking 2 cars and he walks so slowly and would of found it boring)
> 
> Just having a day of chilling today. My parents are coming over later to bring my presents.

Oooh I love the zoo - did you go to Chester Zoo? Its ace there! 

Day of chilling sounds nice let us know what pressies you get! 



mummyclo said:


> I wish the weather wasn't so crap :(
> Its so dark, i can't even be arse to get dressed! :haha:

it seems to have brightened up slightly here though its still depressing!


----------



## sammiwry

I'm bathed and dressed lol just finishing off v for vendetta and then I'll be going to tesco to get the stuff to make lunch


----------



## GoogilyBear

Morning :)

Have been getting some really strong painfull period like pains past few days, never thought anything of it untill they got really bad last night and i had to wake OH so he could go get me a hot bean bag :'(

had some this morning that are quite sore, seriously tempted to ring OH and tell him to come home to keep an eye on me.. 

i would ring MW and ask, but we dont have a landline set up yet in new flat, and ive only free texts left on my phone, and its a 20min walk to doctors, and in pain its not nice walking in rain while in pain :/

so very sleepy too..


----------



## sammiwry

Went to whipsnade zoo got to see baby elephants  Chester zoo is a bit of a trek from mine and so is Colchester otherwise I'd of gone there to see the White tiger


----------



## ducky1502

Happy birthday sammi :):happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

I didn't know if people knew or for those people who don't have facebook louise has been told she has obstetric cholastasis so is off to the hospital this morning. I just thought I'd let you know what I've seen on facebook so we can all send her lots of hugs :hugs:


EDIT: Silly me wrote spencerbear :dohh: baby brain! I meant louise!


----------



## spencerbear

Ah bless, thanks ducky, its not me.......its louise......im hoping everything is ok x x


----------



## ducky1502

spencerbear said:


> Ah bless, thanks ducky, its not me.......its louise......im hoping everything is ok x x

I read it back to myself and thought 'that's not right' :blush:


----------



## mummyclo

I do that all the time ducky! :haha:
Baby brain! :dohh:


----------



## spencerbear

i do it too lol:hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks ducky!

Sorry to hear about Louise fingers crossed everything will go ok


----------



## spencerbear

Right dnt post too muc while im gone but im going to finish he other half of my bedroom, first half took me about 3 hours. Didnt realise i was hiding so much in the wardrobes :haha:


----------



## Mizze

ducky1502 said:


> I didn't know if people knew or for those people who don't have facebook louise has been told she has obstetric cholastasis so is off to the hospital this morning. I just thought I'd let you know what I've seen on facebook so we can all send her lots of hugs :hugs:
> 
> 
> EDIT: Silly me wrote spencerbear :dohh: baby brain! I meant louise!

Oh poor Louise. Hope all is okay. 




sammiwry said:


> Thanks ducky!
> 
> Sorry to hear about Louise fingers crossed everything will go ok

Happy Birthday Sammi! :cake:


Well....... so the midwife appt didnt go so well - my FH is the same as two weeks ago at 29cms when it should now be 33cms. The MW is sending me for a reasurrance scan in the morning at 9am.

Am trying very very hard not to panic. But since ive just eaten 4 welsh cakes in as many minutes I dont think Im doing so well. :cry::cry:

I keep telling myself that FH measurements are notoriously inaccurate, the MW was very calm and reasurring and said they are forever finding FH's too big or too small it turns out to be fine at the scan - in fact they sent 3 women for scans last week and all was fine. 

Caitlyn's movement is fine and her HB was nice and strong and MW was pleased but the FH has gone from perfect all the way to 28 weeks to a 1cm growth since then.

I know Im overreacting but after last year I dont have any reserves to cope if something is wrong. I just dont. 

But its hiit me like a ton of bricks

Mizze


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh no hope louise is ok? what is that? x


----------



## Kerrieann

Mizze, im sure everythings fine, lo could have been tucked in rather then stretchng out, it could be for a number of reasons, sending lots of :hugs: xx


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks mizze, I'm sure everything will be fine in the morning


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh I hope Louise is ok :hugs:
Happy birthday Sammi ! :flower:
Mizze, I am sure everything is ok.... try not to worry too much hun xxx

DH and I are going to pick up our pram this evening and go out for dinner :)


----------



## Mizze

Thanks girls - partly its a deja vu thing - ive never had a good outcome of a hastily arranged scan and it brought back some very bad memories.

On a positive note I have aquanatal for the first time today which I will definately do - to take my mind off things. And antenatal class this evening too. 

Wish I could stop crying though. Im going to dehydrate myself and its silly.

Mizze x


----------



## Nessicle

GoogilyBear said:


> Morning :)
> 
> Have been getting some really strong painfull period like pains past few days, never thought anything of it untill they got really bad last night and i had to wake OH so he could go get me a hot bean bag :'(
> 
> had some this morning that are quite sore, seriously tempted to ring OH and tell him to come home to keep an eye on me..
> 
> i would ring MW and ask, but we dont have a landline set up yet in new flat, and ive only free texts left on my phone, and its a 20min walk to doctors, and in pain its not nice walking in rain while in pain :/
> 
> so very sleepy too..

dont worry I've been having period pains, backache and shooting pains with my BH's for a couple of weeks now, I find a warm bath really soothing :flower: 



ducky1502 said:


> I didn't know if people knew or for those people who don't have facebook louise has been told she has obstetric cholastasis so is off to the hospital this morning. I just thought I'd let you know what I've seen on facebook so we can all send her lots of hugs :hugs:
> 
> 
> EDIT: Silly me wrote spencerbear :dohh: baby brain! I meant louise!

I saw Louise was going to hospital but didnt know what it was about hope she's ok bless her! 



Mizze said:


> Well....... so the midwife appt didnt go so well - my FH is the same as two weeks ago at 29cms when it should now be 33cms. The MW is sending me for a reasurrance scan in the morning at 9am.
> 
> Am trying very very hard not to panic. But since ive just eaten 4 welsh cakes in as many minutes I dont think Im doing so well. :cry::cry:
> 
> I keep telling myself that FH measurements are notoriously inaccurate, the MW was very calm and reasurring and said they are forever finding FH's too big or too small it turns out to be fine at the scan - in fact they sent 3 women for scans last week and all was fine.
> 
> Caitlyn's movement is fine and her HB was nice and strong and MW was pleased but the FH has gone from perfect all the way to 28 weeks to a 1cm growth since then.
> 
> I know Im overreacting but after last year I dont have any reserves to cope if something is wrong. I just dont.
> 
> But its hiit me like a ton of bricks
> 
> Mizze

Sorry you're mw appt didnt go well chick :hugs: like the others said try not to worry although I know it's hard but youre right FH measurements aren't always accurate - look at Ducky she was told she was measuring behind and has been for growth scans and has a perfectly healthy normal measuring little fella in there :flower: 

I measured a week behind at my last appt so will be interesting to see what I'm measuring next week but I think I'll be behind too. Plus at this stage babies grow at their own rate and if baby has dropped slightly that will affect the measurement too xxx


----------



## Mizze

Thanks Ness

I knew someone had been sent for a growth scan - couldnt remember who it was.

Feeling calmer now -must dig out my swimming costume and get myself together for this afternoon

Am feeling comforted by Caitlyn's movements too

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

honestly the mw is probably just erring on the side of caution - my mw said it's the difference between a 10lber and a 7lber, I know which I'd rather have ha ha I think if you were measuring a month or more behind that would be more cause for concern xx


----------



## mummyclo

I don't think them feeling is very accurate anyway, and as long as she is still active she will be fine :)
:hugs:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Mizze said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't know if people knew or for those people who don't have facebook louise has been told she has obstetric cholastasis so is off to the hospital this morning. I just thought I'd let you know what I've seen on facebook so we can all send her lots of hugs :hugs:
> 
> 
> EDIT: Silly me wrote spencerbear :dohh: baby brain! I meant louise!
> 
> Oh poor Louise. Hope all is okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ducky!
> 
> Sorry to hear about Louise fingers crossed everything will go okClick to expand...
> 
> Happy Birthday Sammi! :cake:
> 
> 
> Well....... so the midwife appt didnt go so well - my FH is the same as two weeks ago at 29cms when it should now be 33cms. The MW is sending me for a reasurrance scan in the morning at 9am.
> 
> Am trying very very hard not to panic. But since ive just eaten 4 welsh cakes in as many minutes I dont think Im doing so well. :cry::cry:
> 
> I keep telling myself that FH measurements are notoriously inaccurate, the MW was very calm and reasurring and said they are forever finding FH's too big or too small it turns out to be fine at the scan - in fact they sent 3 women for scans last week and all was fine.
> 
> Caitlyn's movement is fine and her HB was nice and strong and MW was pleased but the FH has gone from perfect all the way to 28 weeks to a 1cm growth since then.
> 
> I know Im overreacting but after last year I dont have any reserves to cope if something is wrong. I just dont.
> 
> But its hiit me like a ton of bricks
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...

I had the same thing happen to me last week but I was apparently measuring 4cm too big and the midwife said she couldnt feel baby properly because of excessive fluid - had a growth scan the next day and baby is average sized and no excessive fluid.

Midwives at the hospital said that especially at this stage fundal height is seriously unreliable. 

Hope it all works out for you tomrrow :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Well what a bloody day, We went out for tea last night for MIL's birthday and me and OH ended in the pub with his workmates, i dident get back untill after 11. Had a good laugh but slept terrible because i was in agony with how id been sat all night.

I get a txt of my mum at 9.30 this morning saying my 15 year old brother had been beat up on the way to school and they had tryed to stab him.

Of course since she was in the hospital talking to the doctors and the police it took her over an hour to ring me back.

Two older lads had jumped him and tryed to stab him in his leg because of something his mate said on facebook to some lass so this silly little bitch got these lads to beat him up. Wasent even him in the first place but she fucked up because my mam knows her dad.

Mam said hes black and blue but fine, i could hear him complaning he was hungry in the back ground.

Waiting to hear back what the police have said but if they dont manage to catch them i dread to think what my 19 year old brother will do if him and his mates do.


----------



## Mizze

Oh Lozzy hon! Hope your little brother is okay. Jesus! WTF is wrong with people - a knife for f*** sake. 

:hugs:

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

aw poor louise hope shes ok!

omg lozzy! glad your bro is ok! thats shocking!!!

im sooooo tired and sore 2day! and jack isnt well he was up at 3this morning and was sick all over his cot, its the 1st time hes even been properly sick and not just milk sick and he fell aswell at 10 and thats him just up but hes not himself :( hes teething aswell so that doesnt help!


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy thats awful hope he's ok!! 

makes me feel bad for just spending the last 15 minutes crying in the toilet after throwing my lovely £3 Sag Aloo from Pret all over my desk, all over the keyboard, the floor, my jumper....honestly I was so mad with myself I was swearing like a trooper then burst out crying!


----------



## lozzy21

I know, hes 15 ffs. I think there keeping him in for the day because hes got epilepsy just to make sure hes ok. If i was 6 years younger and not pregnant id be temped to go give this lass a good hiding myself, stupid bitch.


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Lozzy I hope yur brother is ok !! :hugs: that is just terrible !


----------



## lozzy21

Omg whats my child doing, feels like its pushing off my ribs and trying to escape through my fanny.


----------



## Mizze

Lozzy I can sympathise - Id want to give her a slap! 
Its frightening how something so little gets blown up and out of hand so quickly

Hope your brother recovers soon

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Well my home made Pumpkin and ginger soup was lovely if I do say so myself - feel nice and warm now and more chilled.

Happily aquanatal isnt for another hour or so! 

Mizze x


----------



## wishingforbub

LoL lozzy.. i am experiencing the same thing as we speak ! :)


----------



## lozzy21

Thanks everyone, i just hate being sat at home having to wait for phonecalls.


----------



## Mizze

Dammit my Aquanatal class has been cancelled.

Mizze x


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> Just got this https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...gle Base-_-N/A-_-Ziggy Zebra Loving Hug Swing on ebay for £15 :happydance: they live in the same town too which is good so we're going to pick it up tomorrow. Practically new as well :)
> 
> We originally wanted the star lite swing from mamas and papas and won one on ebay for £25 but the communication with the seller was so poor that we decided against it.
> 
> My favourite animals are zebras (because they're the only one that starts with a Z :rofl:) and this was the original swing I wanted when I found out I was pregnant. If it's no good I'm sure we could even sell it on for profit :)

Ooh thats lovely, I bought the Zebra rocker from Toys R us and was also thinking about buying the swing to match - you got yourself a real bargain there ;) 


ducky1502 said:


> That's really cute mummyclo :)
> 
> Has anyone bought a play mat? What ones do you have? :flower:

I am still undecided, theres a nice one in next, Mamas & Papas and the baby barn, so I cant decide, but the ones I like are all neutral colours x



ducky1502 said:


> I know you can take up to 6 RLT tablets a day but I was thinking about when to up my dosage to 2 tablets a day when I realised I have NO idea whether I take them together or at seperate times?! :shrug: do you space them out throughout the day or do you take them all in one go? :flower:

I read on the ones I bought today that you can take up to 6 per day and take with meals, so I presume you spread them out with meals or snacks throughout the day x



Xaviersmom said:


> Thanks Kirsty for posting for me!! For some odd reason, I am having trouble getting on here from the hospital. DH brought me a wireless card so I could have better access :)
> 
> Ok.. So the other night we went out to a friend's house for a house warming gathering. I spent my evening hanging out either on their couch or in the kitchen. Nothing majorly high impact. We got home just shy of midnight and went straight to sleep. Woke about an hour and a half later thinking I needed to wee. As I was getting up, I found myself wondering if LO was on my bladder or I needed to go more than I thought b/c it felt like I was leaking a lot. When I got to the bathroom and sat down, I noticed my liner was SOAKED and a pinkish tint. I was half asleep, but my thoughts were along the lines of 'oh hell.. here we go...that's my water..' Needless to say, I grabbed the nearest hand towel, rolled it up and stuff it in my pants. I waddled into the bedroom and woke DH. Poor guy was deep asleep and so out if it. B/C we live so closed to the hospital, I didn't bother with a bag. He grabbed his laptop and off we went. He was amused b/c I allowed him to run a couple red lights on the way. What are the cops going to do.. really.
> 
> We got to the hospital around 1:30am. The MW confirmed it was indeed my waters and the clock started. I was 3cm at that point. By 8:30, I was ready for my epidural. I have a nice pain tolerance, but I knew from experience that I wanted drugs :) That kicked in and those nasty contractions turned into pressure on my bum. Annoying but totally bearable. I pushed for 23 minutes and she was born! 10:38am. Once the pressure was ridiculous and the MW told me to go ahead and bear down, I didn't even bother to wait for contractions. All I was thinking was 'pushing makes her come out... she needs to come out..'
> 
> Because she was 34+5 and not 35, she was immediately sent to NICU. But its ok. She has some fluid in her lungs and needs the CPAP machine. I am pumping every 2-3 hours and not getting a whole heck of a lot, but everything I get I send up to her. She's not eating yet, just had a small amount sugar water.
> 
> Honestly, everything else about her is fine.. just the fluid in her lungs. She is newborn sized at 5 weeks early and has wonderful squishy poofy cheeks. Miss Juliet came out at 6 pounds, 13 ounces and 19 inches long!
> 
> I'm still in the hospital and will get out tomorrow. She won't leave with me but maybe this week? Who knows. I had a good 2 hours of skin to skin time with her this afternoon and as soon as DS and DH leave tonight, I'm going to go back in and do it some more. She is very spunky and loud, but when cuddled on my chest, she was as calm as can be :)
> 
> Here are a couple pics DH took with his droid.

Wow she is georgeous - hope she is home with you soon :)



GoogilyBear said:


> Morning :)
> 
> Have been getting some really strong painfull period like pains past few days, never thought anything of it untill they got really bad last night and i had to wake OH so he could go get me a hot bean bag :'(
> 
> had some this morning that are quite sore, seriously tempted to ring OH and tell him to come home to keep an eye on me..
> 
> i would ring MW and ask, but we dont have a landline set up yet in new flat, and ive only free texts left on my phone, and its a 20min walk to doctors, and in pain its not nice walking in rain while in pain :/
> 
> so very sleepy too..

Hope you feel better soon hun, and that your OH can come home soon to look after you x



Mizze said:


> Thanks girls - partly its a deja vu thing - ive never had a good outcome of a hastily arranged scan and it brought back some very bad memories.
> 
> On a positive note I have aquanatal for the first time today which I will definately do - to take my mind off things. And antenatal class this evening too.
> 
> Wish I could stop crying though. Im going to dehydrate myself and its silly.
> 
> Mizze x

I was measuring 2 weeks behind at midwife appointment week before last, but last week was back to normal? I am sure LO is just curled up inside nice and cumfy :) 



lozzy21 said:


> I know, hes 15 ffs. I think there keeping him in for the day because hes got epilepsy just to make sure hes ok. If i was 6 years younger and not pregnant id be temped to go give this lass a good hiding myself, stupid bitch.

OMG I hope your brother is OK lozzy :) 
I dont understand why are they out with knives in the first place, thats disgraceful behaviour - I would be furious too!!!!


----------



## mrsbling

Mizze said:


> Dammit my Aquanatal class has been cancelled.
> 
> Mizze x

They are a nightmare aren't they!!! Can you go and just use the pool or something just for a bit of relaxation?


----------



## Mizze

MrsBling, the MW's car has broken down! The pool is our national pool which means more lane swimming than anything 

I think I will do my Yoga DVD at some point this afternoon - a little calmness wouldnt come amiss I think! 

Mizze x


----------



## Nut_Shake

lozzy21 said:


> Well what a bloody day, We went out for tea last night for MIL's birthday and me and OH ended in the pub with his workmates, i dident get back untill after 11. Had a good laugh but slept terrible because i was in agony with how id been sat all night.
> 
> I get a txt of my mum at 9.30 this morning saying my 15 year old brother had been beat up on the way to school and they had tryed to stab him.
> 
> Of course since she was in the hospital talking to the doctors and the police it took her over an hour to ring me back.
> 
> Two older lads had jumped him and tryed to stab him in his leg because of something his mate said on facebook to some lass so this silly little bitch got these lads to beat him up. Wasent even him in the first place but she fucked up because my mam knows her dad.
> 
> Mam said hes black and blue but fine, i could hear him complaning he was hungry in the back ground.
> 
> Waiting to hear back what the police have said but if they dont manage to catch them i dread to think what my 19 year old brother will do if him and his mates do.


Jeez, i hope hes ok. What the eff is wrong with people these days?!??!?! My hubbys friend got attacked with a knife last night on his way to blockbusters. Seriously it makes me SO angry!! These people are sick!!



Nessicle said:


> lozzy thats awful hope he's ok!!
> 
> makes me feel bad for just spending the last 15 minutes crying in the toilet after throwing my lovely £3 Sag Aloo from Pret all over my desk, all over the keyboard, the floor, my jumper....honestly I was so mad with myself I was swearing like a trooper then burst out crying!

Oh ness!!! :hugs: Don't worry, i would have cried my eyes out too. I have to forever say to myself 'worse things can happen'.

I've just had a shower and doused myself in bio-oil. Slipping and sliding all over the place and i'm very shiny!! Ahhh lovely bio-oil...

I have a scan soon, they should be able to give me more of an indication at what weight the bubs will be born at. Hoping they are ok.

Does anyone watch Party Wars on Living? Next weeks one is at my hubbys club! The guy whos party it is is one of the other directors of the club, i cant wait to see it, gonna wet my pants with laughter!!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Mizze ive been a similar boat for ages. My bump measures 4wks behind and in the space of 3wks grew 1cm. Ive had 2 growth scans already and have another on friday! My scans show my baby is just above average size wise and is very healthy. Pleeeeease dont worry hun. FH is so inaccurate and we all grow differently. We arent all going to measure the same and it doesmt mean ur LO isnt growing. At 35wks my bump measures 31cm at a push. And remember if for whatever reason u have low fluid or anything then your baby would be perfectly fine to be born now. But im sure your scan will show a perfectly healthy, good sized baby :hugs: just enjoy seeing LO again.


----------



## Kerrieann

Just back from midwife, all went well, no more glucose thank god! Hes measuring 37cm and is 3/5ths engaged! Didnt expect that as most 2nd babies dont engage until labour so now my hopes are up for an early one lol :haha: Or do you think ill still go late? Everything else is fine, bp, hb etc :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

Lozzy im sorry to hear about ur brother, thats awful!! I would be furious and so tempted to give the girl a slap too!!


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> Just back from midwife, all went well, no more glucose thank god! Hes measuring 37cm and is 3/5ths engaged! Didnt expect that as most 2nd babies dont engage until labour so now my hopes are up for an early one lol :haha: Or do you think ill still go late? Everything else is fine, bp, hb etc :happydance:

glad all went well, thats good that your engaged, omg its getting sooo scarey, i have my home visit from mw to do birth plan, cant wait, i hope Dylan has turned over, i thought he had last night but today im not so sure!
Thats good your measuring right on too :thumbup: im always measuring a week and 2 days over but i dont care, must be water lol!


----------



## Mizze

ducky1502 said:


> Mizze ive been a similar boat for ages. My bump measures 4wks behind and in the space of 3wks grew 1cm. Ive had 2 growth scans already and have another on friday! My scans show my baby is just above average size wise and is very healthy. Pleeeeease dont worry hun. FH is so inaccurate and we all grow differently. We arent all going to measure the same and it doesmt mean ur LO isnt growing. At 35wks my bump measures 31cm at a push. And remember if for whatever reason u have low fluid or anything then your baby would be perfectly fine to be born now. But im sure your scan will show a perfectly healthy, good sized baby :hugs: just enjoy seeing LO again.

Thank you sweetheart - makes me feel a lot better :hugs: 



Kerrieann said:


> Just back from midwife, all went well, no more glucose thank god! Hes measuring 37cm and is 3/5ths engaged! Didnt expect that as most 2nd babies dont engage until labour so now my hopes are up for an early one lol :haha: Or do you think ill still go late? Everything else is fine, bp, hb etc :happydance:

Yay!!! :happydance:

Just heard from Louise - she is at the hospital but hoping to come home soon, they have given her piriton and she sees the consultant in the morning to find out what happens now. 

Oh MW has just said she can go home for the night. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks charlotte,tbh im supprised im not measuring bigger considering all scans ect are putting him at around 10lb birth weight! :shrug: goes to show that fh measurements just arnt accurate! Whens ur apt? She checked my birth plan today and was happy with it, she wont be there tho as im going to the birth center, i asked if she will do a sweep at my next apt (39 weeks) and she said she will see where he is etc and decide on the day! If not then i have to wait till the next apt at 40 weeks anyway


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> Thanks charlotte,tbh im supprised im not measuring bigger considering all scans ect are putting him at around 10lb birth weight! :shrug: goes to show that fh measurements just arnt accurate! Whens ur apt? She checked my birth plan today and was happy with it, she wont be there tho as im going to the birth center, i asked if she will do a sweep at my next apt (39 weeks) and she said she will see where he is etc and decide on the day! If not then i have to wait till the next apt at 40 weeks anyway

my app friday, i did do a birth plan but when i read it back it sounded a bit unrealistic :haha: im just going to see what she says and advises, why will it def not be ur mw at the birth, i didnt know it made a diff if you are at the birthing centre.
I am sure my mw said that they only let you go over a week where i am going, but now im worried that i imagined it :nope: and panicking about it getting very close to xmas:growlmad:
I am going to try and not have a sweep for as long as possible, because it didnt really do anything for me and it hurt me soooo bad, i lost my plug that evening and was 0.5 cm dilated after that was on the wednesday, i went in labour on the sat and had him on the mon, so dnt think it did much oh i dunno!


----------



## Kerrieann

I didnt have one with jake but only went 3 days over but am determined not to go later then that :haha: My birthing center is 30 mins away so not in my area so i wont know any of the midwives, but the ones i met when i visited there were really nice. They only let you over by 12 days there and after that i would have to go to my local hospital instead, think thats why im so determined not to be late lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> 35 Weeks today :happydance:

 woo hooo



calliebaby said:


> I am still sick. Having a hard time sleeping due to coughing. I have my 36 week appointment at 1:30, so I am going to ask her if there is anything I can do.
> I am afraid to get weighed today. I swear I have put on 4 pounds in the last 2 weeks. I can't control it. :nope:

sorry to hear you're sick - hope you feel better soon.



till bob said:


> hi girls just caught up but i really dont feel well so think im gona have an earlier night iv felt weird all day speak tomoro xxxx

ahhh tillbob - hope you feel better soon. So many of us not feeling well. Only a few more weeks left :hugs:



ducky1502 said:


> Just got this https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...gle Base-_-N/A-_-Ziggy Zebra Loving Hug Swing on ebay for £15 :happydance: they live in the same town too which is good so we're going to pick it up tomorrow. Practically new as well :)
> 
> We originally wanted the star lite swing from mamas and papas and won one on ebay for £25 but the communication with the seller was so poor that we decided against it.
> 
> My favourite animals are zebras (because they're the only one that starts with a Z :rofl:) and this was the original swing I wanted when I found out I was pregnant. If it's no good I'm sure we could even sell it on for profit :)

BARGAIN - WELL DONE!!



Nut_Shake said:


> I wonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!! Go me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 yay for Nat!!



Mizze said:


> Well done Nat!
> 
> Minch - how you keep going amazes me! You must be the worlds fittest pregnant woman!
> 
> Am hiding downstairs in the bedroom while DH watches The Little House in the lounge.
> 
> Mizze xx

 hear, hear - Minch you are superwoman!!



calliebaby said:


> Well, I just got back from the doctor. I told her about the cramping that I have been having along with more braxton hicks. She decided to check my cervix. I am 1 cm dilated and a -3. He is head down and she said said that she would estimate him to be 5.5 pounds. I am measuring 2 weeks behind, but she thinks it is how I am carrying him (he like to hang out wide).
> I have had several more BH's since coming home. It's pretty exciting!!!:happydance:

 ohh very exciting!!!!!



Nessicle said:


> So I'm still feeling rubbish - had this stinking cold for 5 days and hardly sleeping I'm so worn out I feel like I'm going to collapse, my legs are so weak at the moment I can't even walk up a little slope to work I have to pull myself up with the bannister :(
> 
> Oh well only 2 more days after today! I'm just desperate to get over this cold and coughing constantly is really hurting my bump and every time I cough Ava stretches out forcefully so I'm in agony :(
> 
> The boiler is still broken too, going to -2 overnight tonight where I live so that will be fun getting up and ready at 6.30am for work tomorrow in the freezing cold, no hot water either so can't even get a hot shower. Had to go to OH's mums for a bath last night but I really struggle in the bath now I can't lean forward cos of the bump and the bath is so narrow I can't open my legs so the bump rests in between allowing me to lean forward a bit. OH bless him struggled to wash my hair and I had terrible braxton hicks all night after that :( so fed up at the moment I seem to be dealing with shit constantly since Ambrose died :cry: one thing after another!
> 
> Hoping it's not going to cost us £1000 for a new boiler cos I seriously have no idea where we would find that sort of money...
> 
> So uncomfortable too Ava's head feels like it's right in my pelvis and walking round and up and down at work is agony now so had enough!! Everyone keeps saying "not long now" but to me it feels like this week will never end!

sorry you're having such a rough time Ness. Have you looked into whether you can get a grant? :shrug:



sammiwry said:


> I'm not sure warren was out shopping yesterday finishing getting bits for my birthday and asked the pharmacist what could I take and apparantly it's what they said and the only thing that doesn't say seek drs advice if pregnant?
> 
> Thank you for the birthday messages on facebook :-D

Happy birthday hun :hugs:



Mizze said:


> Thanks girls - partly its a deja vu thing - ive never had a good outcome of a hastily arranged scan and it brought back some very bad memories.
> 
> On a positive note I have aquanatal for the first time today which I will definately do - to take my mind off things. And antenatal class this evening too.
> 
> Wish I could stop crying though. Im going to dehydrate myself and its silly.
> 
> Mizze x

Aww Mizze - I'm sure all will be fine but totally understand you being worried. Sorry your aquanatal got cancelled too. Hope you've managed to relax this afternoon.



lozzy21 said:


> Well what a bloody day, We went out for tea last night for MIL's birthday and me and OH ended in the pub with his workmates, i dident get back untill after 11. Had a good laugh but slept terrible because i was in agony with how id been sat all night.
> 
> I get a txt of my mum at 9.30 this morning saying my 15 year old brother had been beat up on the way to school and they had tryed to stab him.
> 
> Of course since she was in the hospital talking to the doctors and the police it took her over an hour to ring me back.
> 
> Two older lads had jumped him and tryed to stab him in his leg because of something his mate said on facebook to some lass so this silly little bitch got these lads to beat him up. Wasent even him in the first place but she fucked up because my mam knows her dad.
> 
> Mam said hes black and blue but fine, i could hear him complaning he was hungry in the back ground.
> 
> Waiting to hear back what the police have said but if they dont manage to catch them i dread to think what my 19 year old brother will do if him and his mates do.

 OMG :wacko: What is this world coming to?? :shrug: Hope your brother is ok Lozzy. 



Kerrieann said:


> Just back from midwife, all went well, no more glucose thank god! Hes measuring 37cm and is 3/5ths engaged! Didnt expect that as most 2nd babies dont engage until labour so now my hopes are up for an early one lol :haha: Or do you think ill still go late? Everything else is fine, bp, hb etc :happydance:

 Aww Kerrie - so exciting - I think you'll be early!! FX xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Wow that was a mega multi-quote!! lol

34 weeks for me today and here's my bump https://i1010.photobucket.com/albums/af225/mummytoangel/Photo005-1.jpg

Am still feeling very sleepy and worn out but I pushed myself into going swimming at lunchtime and managed 20 lengths - can't believe it!!!!

Have just spent the last hour catching up on bnb!!


----------



## cho

great bump :)


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Wow that was a mega multi-quote!! lol
> 
> 34 weeks for me today and here's my bump https://i1010.photobucket.com/albums/af225/mummytoangel/Photo005-1.jpg
> 
> Am still feeling very sleepy and worn out but I pushed myself into going swimming at lunchtime and managed 20 lengths - can't believe it!!!!
> 
> Have just spent the last hour catching up on bnb!!

Well done on the swimming! Im impressed. 

I have relaxed - my Mum popped round and ive just had a chat with my SIL

Lovely bump!

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Charlotte. I see you're on the last box - how exciting!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Great bump butterfly.

I am in agony, my back is bloody killing me, iv been sorting the crap out in the spare room and have been bent down to long


----------



## cho

im going to do a bump pic tomorrow


----------



## mrsbling

Hoorah!!!! Mamas & Papas have finally called me back :happydance: ..... it has only been 6 days, and 5 e-mails (one to their MD) !!!!

........well they have said that they have despatched the new wardrobe, changer/dresser (and a spare cot bed just in case????) to the fitters and they will be calling me by the end of the week to arrange a new fitting date for next week.

OMG if the customer service experience was this bad at the company I work for (I am the Customer Service Manager), I would have left years ago - Mamas & Papas are shocking and I dont think I will be buying from there again!!!!

Luckily I have Mothercare about 4 miles away and they have been brilliant :)


----------



## lozzy21

Usualy the case, the bigger and more expensive a company, the worse their customer service is as they can afford to loose custom.


----------



## - Butterfly -

mrsbling said:


> Hoorah!!!! Mamas & Papas have finally called me back :happydance: ..... it has only been 6 days, and 5 e-mails (one to their MD) !!!!
> 
> ........well they have said that they have despatched the new wardrobe, changer/dresser (and a spare cot bed just in case????) to the fitters and they will be calling me by the end of the week to arrange a new fitting date for next week.
> 
> OMG if the customer service experience was this bad at the company I work for (I am the Customer Service Manager), I would have left years ago - Mamas & Papas are shocking and I dont think I will be buying from there again!!!!
> 
> Luckily I have Mothercare about 4 miles away and they have been brilliant :)

 :thumbup: Glad it's getting sorted for you


----------



## ducky1502

mrsbling said:


> Hoorah!!!! Mamas & Papas have finally called me back :happydance: ..... it has only been 6 days, and 5 e-mails (one to their MD) !!!!
> 
> ........well they have said that they have despatched the new wardrobe, changer/dresser (and a spare cot bed just in case????) to the fitters and they will be calling me by the end of the week to arrange a new fitting date for next week.
> 
> OMG if the customer service experience was this bad at the company I work for (I am the Customer Service Manager), I would have left years ago - Mamas & Papas are shocking and I dont think I will be buying from there again!!!!
> 
> Luckily I have Mothercare about 4 miles away and they have been brilliant :)

I had heard some bad things about mamas and papas customer service so that's why we decided to go and pick our funiture up from our local store.


----------



## Mizze

Good news MrsBling - how in this climate any company thinks it can get away with such terrible customer service is beyond me.

Look how their repuatation even in this thread is spreading

Mizze x


----------



## peaches31

hello ladies! hope everyone is well!

i went to the doc on friday and she says my cervix is now 80%! she put me on bedrest for 1 week because she wants me to make it to at least 35 weeks. i go back this friday and she says she will take me off bedrest and when it happens it happens! they wont try to stop it.

any opinions on how much longer it will be for me? he is head down and very low! she says when it starts it wont take long and there is a good chance i may not make it to the hospital as its 28 miles away!:shock:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Just been catchin up! 

Lozzy sorry to hear about ur younger bro! There are so many nasty people in this world! 

Kerrie great that bubs is 3/5 engaged! I'm hoping I can get a sweep at 39 too as my midwife goes on holiday around my EDD! 

Ness I hope ur feelin better soon, you seem to be havin a rough time of late :hugs:

I've just done my hypnobirth cd, not managed a full run through yet as Aimee is forever on the go atm! I had a cry this Mornin coz I had so much cleanin to do n she was under my feet along with the cat; hubby kept askin when I was goin tesco coz we had nothin in (although he said he was makin cheese on toast) he was up doin his bloody farmville while I was tryin to get the house in some order! I gave up coz I was in agony bending down pickin toys up, sweepin the floor etc! He had a bit of a rant at me sayin we will never cope with 2 kids if I get so stressed!!!!!!


----------



## Mizze

Hi peaches - wish I could help about how long you will last but I hope you make it till 35 weeks! 

You sound really excited - how lovely. 

Do you think you will make it to the hospital? I would have thought you could go in as soon as you feel the first contraction and not wait for an ambulance. 28 miles isnt that far depending on the type of road of course. 

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

i hope you told him that if he helped out instead of playing silly games on fb then you wouldn't be getting so stressed!!!!!

:hug:


----------



## lozzy21

Nikki i would have thrown something at him and turned the net off untill he helped.


----------



## peaches31

Mizze said:


> Hi peaches - wish I could help about how long you will last but I hope you make it till 35 weeks!
> 
> You sound really excited - how lovely.
> 
> Do you think you will make it to the hospital? I would have thought you could go in as soon as you feel the first contraction and not wait for an ambulance. 28 miles isnt that far depending on the type of road of course.
> 
> Mizze xx

in 2006 i had part of my cervix removed due to cancer. so the doctor says she thinks that little bit of scare tissue is the only thing still holding him in! by the time i have a contraction she says he could come so fast i may not make it! we have to go over a mountain to get to the hospital which most of the time is closed and detoured this time of year due to snow. i think i will make it as long as he comes before the weather gets too bad! i am very excited! i cant wait!

my hubby on the other hand is extremely nervous! he keeps saying:nope: not yet! im not ready! i dont think it has hit him that you cant choose when it happens!:haha:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oh I told him, he's not normally such a pig but he said he's feelin stressed n he doesnt have time to do "everythin" he ended up puttin Aimee in her pram & went to tesco, so I cleaned as much as I could before I felt faint :(
He works split shift but has 6 hrs in between where he usually has a nap, plays with Aimee n does the washin up but it's me that does everythin else atm! Dunno what's wrong with him recently!? His anxiety gets bad at times but he got narky when i suggested goin docs! 

Maybe my hormones are ragin n I'm overreactin?! He didn't even say bye when he went to work :( 

Sorry for offloadin!


----------



## Kerrieann

Great bump butterfly!!

Nikki i defo would have given him the evil eye lol! How cheeky!!! Even if he works all day he should at least offer some help and defo not moan at you :hugs:

Just had dinner, i cooked a bacon and leek carbonara and garlic bread it was yummy :thumbup:


----------



## ducky1502

Men just don't get it most of the time. My OH is lovely and amazing 1 min and then all of a sudden one day he'll just expect me to clean and sort the house as if I wasn't 8 months pregnant! Guess most of the time they don't understand that it's not just a belly.


----------



## till bob

Xaviersmom said:


> Thanks Kirsty for posting for me!! For some odd reason, I am having trouble getting on here from the hospital. DH brought me a wireless card so I could have better access :)
> 
> Ok.. So the other night we went out to a friend's house for a house warming gathering. I spent my evening hanging out either on their couch or in the kitchen. Nothing majorly high impact. We got home just shy of midnight and went straight to sleep. Woke about an hour and a half later thinking I needed to wee. As I was getting up, I found myself wondering if LO was on my bladder or I needed to go more than I thought b/c it felt like I was leaking a lot. When I got to the bathroom and sat down, I noticed my liner was SOAKED and a pinkish tint. I was half asleep, but my thoughts were along the lines of 'oh hell.. here we go...that's my water..' Needless to say, I grabbed the nearest hand towel, rolled it up and stuff it in my pants. I waddled into the bedroom and woke DH. Poor guy was deep asleep and so out if it. B/C we live so closed to the hospital, I didn't bother with a bag. He grabbed his laptop and off we went. He was amused b/c I allowed him to run a couple red lights on the way. What are the cops going to do.. really.
> 
> We got to the hospital around 1:30am. The MW confirmed it was indeed my waters and the clock started. I was 3cm at that point. By 8:30, I was ready for my epidural. I have a nice pain tolerance, but I knew from experience that I wanted drugs :) That kicked in and those nasty contractions turned into pressure on my bum. Annoying but totally bearable. I pushed for 23 minutes and she was born! 10:38am. Once the pressure was ridiculous and the MW told me to go ahead and bear down, I didn't even bother to wait for contractions. All I was thinking was 'pushing makes her come out... she needs to come out..'
> 
> Because she was 34+5 and not 35, she was immediately sent to NICU. But its ok. She has some fluid in her lungs and needs the CPAP machine. I am pumping every 2-3 hours and not getting a whole heck of a lot, but everything I get I send up to her. She's not eating yet, just had a small amount sugar water.
> 
> Honestly, everything else about her is fine.. just the fluid in her lungs. She is newborn sized at 5 weeks early and has wonderful squishy poofy cheeks. Miss Juliet came out at 6 pounds, 13 ounces and 19 inches long!
> 
> I'm still in the hospital and will get out tomorrow. She won't leave with me but maybe this week? Who knows. I had a good 2 hours of skin to skin time with her this afternoon and as soon as DS and DH leave tonight, I'm going to go back in and do it some more. She is very spunky and loud, but when cuddled on my chest, she was as calm as can be :)
> 
> Here are a couple pics DH took with his droid.

ah she is absolutely gorgeous and looks so well bless her xx



Mizze said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't know if people knew or for those people who don't have facebook louise has been told she has obstetric cholastasis so is off to the hospital this morning. I just thought I'd let you know what I've seen on facebook so we can all send her lots of hugs :hugs:
> 
> 
> EDIT: Silly me wrote spencerbear :dohh: baby brain! I meant louise!
> 
> Oh poor Louise. Hope all is okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ducky!
> 
> Sorry to hear about Louise fingers crossed everything will go okClick to expand...
> 
> Happy Birthday Sammi! :cake:
> 
> 
> Well....... so the midwife appt didnt go so well - my FH is the same as two weeks ago at 29cms when it should now be 33cms. The MW is sending me for a reasurrance scan in the morning at 9am.
> 
> Am trying very very hard not to panic. But since ive just eaten 4 welsh cakes in as many minutes I dont think Im doing so well. :cry::cry:
> 
> I keep telling myself that FH measurements are notoriously inaccurate, the MW was very calm and reasurring and said they are forever finding FH's too big or too small it turns out to be fine at the scan - in fact they sent 3 women for scans last week and all was fine.
> 
> Caitlyn's movement is fine and her HB was nice and strong and MW was pleased but the FH has gone from perfect all the way to 28 weeks to a 1cm growth since then.
> 
> I know Im overreacting but after last year I dont have any reserves to cope if something is wrong. I just dont.
> 
> But its hiit me like a ton of bricks
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...

hi mizze my mw was today 2 and didnt go very well either i told her id been feelin really crap but my urine sample was perfect and babies heartbeat blood pressure up slightly so she started to measure me and said that i needed to go for a growth scan as was only measurin 32 weeks instead of 34 so id only grown 2cm in 4 weeks then she said cud u get back on the bed and il measure u again and this time miraculously pulled another 1 cm out of thin air and said actually i measured 33 cm so i didnt need a growth scan that method is a joke so inacurate its untrue. she did say tho that babies head is just at the brim of my pelvis so not engaged yet but because im all bump and havent gained weight anywhere else its the reason why i can feel every single movement and twinge and generally feelin a bit crap also phoebe is lyin really low she also said that im not havin a big baby that shell be nice and small so we shall see. gota see her in 2 weeks then the next one shell come to me with homebirth stuff tbh im really fed up now think we all r just want her here. happy birthday sammi. and hope everyone else has had a good day. lovely swing ducky and a bargin iv got the pink bright stars play gym for phoebe its so cute xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

He's normally very understandin but not today! It's like I was bein over dramatic or something! 

He also told me lastnight "we" don't need a birth pool...

..."Oh really??? Let's see you push an apple down I'd nob & then decide eh??"

I didn't waterbirth with Aimee but I can imagine how nice it'd feel to have the water, particularly to soften everythin up down there as this baby is estimated a whole 2lb heavier than Aimee!


----------



## WILSMUM

nikki-lou25 said:


> Oh I told him, he's not normally such a pig but he said he's feelin stressed n he doesnt have time to do "everythin" he ended up puttin Aimee in her pram & went to tesco, so I cleaned as much as I could before I felt faint :(
> He works split shift but has 6 hrs in between where he usually has a nap, plays with Aimee n does the washin up but it's me that does everythin else atm! Dunno what's wrong with him recently!? His anxiety gets bad at times but he got narky when i suggested goin docs!
> 
> Maybe my hormones are ragin n I'm overreactin?! He didn't even say bye when he went to work :(
> 
> Sorry for offloadin!

Men as a general rule just don't go to the Drs unless they are actually dying exp with something like aniexty - makes them feel like they're less of a man! Daft buggers!!


Fortunately my DH is brilliant - if I clean or even go to the shop I get told off and lectured when he gets home from work!!! He usually gets up between 5 and 6 in the morning to do some housework before bringing me a cuppa up at 7 then getting DS up and giving him his breakfast, brushing his teeth and sending him up to get himself dressed, then he does our breakfast and while i'm making his lunch he polishes DS's school shoes! Then he leaves for work at half 8 (the same time I leave with DS for the school run) and then he cooks dinner for us all when he gets home from work which can be anytime from 3-7! Last night it was just after 7 tonight he's literally walking in the door now! And then we usually take it in turns to take DS to bed, but if hes busy on his turn i'll do it and if i'm feeling particularly tired on my turn and hes not busy then he'll do it!!!
He is very very good and I am very very lucky!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aww he sounds like a total star!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Niki my midwife read through my birth plan today and saw i had written " In no way do i want an epesiotomy or to be cut i would prefer to tear naturally" she said you shouldnt even have to worry about that at all seeing as you are having a water birth!! I didnt tear with Jake but know this one is bigger too so it was one of my worries. If you fancy trying a waterbirth this time then go for it! Is it the cost he is worrying about? you can hire them for half the price x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Cost and the filling, emptyin and keeping temp at 37*C I think! I told him I'd bloody empty it if he was that bothered! 
It's about £200 to hire a heated one or £100 to buy an inflatable one?!

I think he's gettin anxious that we are nearly at the end too tbh but it's not fair that be can be stressed but I'm not supposed to be :dohh: men are stooopid!


----------



## cho

i couldnt be arsed to cook, Bradley has had a turkey dinosaur and waffle with spaghetti and dh had sardines on toast, and i have had crackers with a bit of boursin yum :)


----------



## Kerrieann

I LOVE boursin!!! Yummy! I love stuffing a chicken breast with boursin and spinach and then wrapping the breast in bacon or parma ham, then i make a honey mustard sauce to go with it, mmmm delish!!!

Jake has those turkey dinosaurs sometimes, he loves them :haha:


----------



## cho

so does Bradley, and jetters:haha:
There brill when i cant be bothered to cook or were having something tooo spicy for him.


----------



## cho

:rofl: i just realised why i am not that hungry.... I had a mcdonalds at lunch time:dohh: forgot about that:blush:


----------



## xkirstyx

im so fed up of feeling sick and not being hungry i would love a big munch!


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats Xaviersmom on the baby!!!:happydance:
I'm sorry you are still feeling bad Ness.:hugs:
Sorry to hear about your brother Lozzy. Some people are just awful.:hugs:

I am forgetting a ton, but I think I have just read through 12 pages or so.
I hope that everyone else is doing well.

I was up 4 times to pee last night and was getting braxton hicks and painful cramps all night. It was not fun. Oh well. One more week of work and then I can relax.

Ooooh, I just realized.....fat baby day for me!!!


----------



## louise1302

hi ladies im back from the hospital

they think ive defr got oc but they have to rule some other things out first such as hep a b and c(im sure id know if i had these)

my bile acid seems ok for now but my ALT(whatever that is) should be between 5-45 and mine is 155 something else is up too but i cant remember what

have to go back for more montioring of bubs and to see my consultant tomorrow hopefully ill get some definite answers then also have to have yet more blood tomorrow and a liver scan at some point this week

google isnt my friend tonight all i can see is things about oc and stillbirth not making for happy reading at all :(

and then im worrying that its not pregnancy related and theres something drastcally wrong not morbid in the slightest i kow :/

hope everyone else is ok 

mizze i hope your scan goes well tomorrow hun xxx


----------



## till bob

oh louise sorry this is all happenin to u but im sure ur baby will be absolutely fine someone on ur facebook told u not to look on google u naughty girl i know sumtimes u just cant help urself can u i was the same wen i was first pregnant with tilly. well makesure u keep us all posted as to wats happenin will they induce u if its def that thing xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh louise i hope you can find out whats wrong and definetly stop looking at google, it will drive you carzy. Im sure baby is fine :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

calliebaby said:


> Congrats Xaviersmom on the baby!!!:happydance:
> I'm sorry you are still feeling bad Ness.:hugs:
> Sorry to hear about your brother Lozzy. Some people are just awful.:hugs:
> 
> I am forgetting a ton, but I think I have just read through 12 pages or so.
> I hope that everyone else is doing well.
> 
> I was up 4 times to pee last night and was getting braxton hicks and painful cramps all night. It was not fun. Oh well. One more week of work and then I can relax.
> 
> Ooooh, I just realized.....fat baby day for me!!!

 yay for fat baby!! :happydance:

Louise - sending you hugs hun. Please stop reading about it - the doctors will look after you :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

louise1302 said:


> hi ladies im back from the hospital
> 
> they think ive defr got oc but they have to rule some other things out first such as hep a b and c(im sure id know if i had these)
> 
> my bile acid seems ok for now but my ALT(whatever that is) should be between 5-45 and mine is 155 something else is up too but i cant remember what
> 
> have to go back for more montioring of bubs and to see my consultant tomorrow hopefully ill get some definite answers then also have to have yet more blood tomorrow and a liver scan at some point this week
> 
> google isnt my friend tonight all i can see is things about oc and stillbirth not making for happy reading at all :(
> 
> and then im worrying that its not pregnancy related and theres something drastcally wrong not morbid in the slightest i kow :/
> 
> hope everyone else is ok
> 
> mizze i hope your scan goes well tomorrow hun xxx

STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE! 

I deliberately havent googled anything about measuring small because then id be a small sobbing heap on the floor. 

:hugs: on the OC Hon. At least the piriton helped a bit. 

Well went for 2nd ante natal class today - waited 40 minutes and MW was a complete no show - will be ringing them tomorrow to complain and by the sound of it I wont be the only one - there were at least 10 pregnant women there all with OH's all of whom had dragged their arses out in the cold! Was it really beyond the maternity dept to nip down to the chapel of the hospital to tell us the mw couldnt make it.

So that makes 2 classes cancelled on me today.

Not a happy bunny - id be much more upset if Id come from the other side of the city like some had. For us its a 10min drive but for others its up to 40 mins! Really not good enough! :growlmad::growlmad:

Anyway at least Im getting my tea earlier! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

Louise, stop googling :hugs: I'm sure everything will be fine, try not to stress it's not good for you or the baby. 

Just thought I'd pop in with a quick update, was woken up in the small hours with very strong, painful BH. I thought it might have been the real deal at one point but they started to die down after about an hour.

Not been on here much because I've too much x-mas stuff to make so havn't had time, hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Louise I hope it all goes well tomorrow!

Thank you for all the birthday messages! I've had a lovely day and been thoroughly spoilt although mum missed the lasagne dish when she washed up :-( (joking I wasn't expecting her to wash up when she was invited here)


----------



## spencerbear

Glad you had a good birthday sammi

Sorry to hear about your brother Lozzy

Louise hope everything is ok tomorrow when you go back, definately stop googling x

Have forgotten what else i wanted to say, sorry


----------



## nikki-lou25

Louise a friend of mine off another site got OC, they had her going back every few days for bloods and monitoring but all was ok and her lil man Joel is a chunky monkey now. I can ask her to message you on facebook if you like, or add you to our FB group so you can speak to her? She'll be able to tell you more about the levels etc. :hugs: I'll be thinkin of u tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

hope everything goes ok 2moz louise! there is a sticky thread in the 3rd tri maybe that will be more help than google xxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Louise - google can be your friend, it can also be your worst enemy! I remember reading about gestational diabetes and everyone was telling me how it wasn't that huge a deal... Silly me googling away started reading things about stillbirth etc etc and freaked out!! Do NOT pay attention to any of it!! Worry not my lovely :hugs:

Well i had my scan, and the lady sent me upstairs to the day care unit after looking at babies measurments, i freaked out. She said they just needed some monitoring as my boys growth is tailing off a little and he should have grown just a tad more at this stage (she is 4lb 7oz, at last scan 3 weeks ago she was 3lbs 6oz. He is 4lb, at last scan he was 3lb 1oz). 

So i had these straps put all over my belly measuring heartrates and blah blah. They didnt seem overly concerned but have told me i'll need to go back to the hospital a minimum of 2 times a week now to monitor it. I also have to monitor their movements myself and if im ever concerned to go in.

I'm just so upset, i was actually really down earlier and had a little cry, but i'm ok now i suppose, i know im not helping him in anyway by stressing, and i suppose at least they are keeping an eye on it.

The ladies in the day care unit also read all my notes and started asking why i wanted a section. SO FED UP of people asking all the time!!!!!!! I said quite firmly that its what i believe is best for me and i think they got a bit scared and just said oh ok. Lol. Not sure what else i can do now to make them grow, im eating every 2 hours!

What weight estimations are all your babies at this stage?? xx


----------



## sammiwry

I asked mw for a rough weight on Thursday but she wouldn't give me one said it wouldn't be accurate.


----------



## Kerrieann

Roughly mine is around 8lbish but thats a complete guess on my midwifes part but everyone has already said he will be big at birth. Ur babies sound perfect weights to me and are doing so well to still be in there at this stage and at least you know that if they were born soon they are already at healthy weights :thumbup:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am two weeks ahead of you Nutshake and my little girl is weighing approx 5lb 9oz and she is above average. On the 0.5lb a week theory that means she was 4lb 9oz two weeks ago. I think your babies sound like AMAZING weights for twins.


----------



## mrsbling

Nikki-Lou - I would have had to throw something at him (probably something heavy lol), but he could always help you if hes that concerned......... I am training my DH up, but its going to take a looooong time ;) 

Louise - I am sure everything will be fine, and they are keeping a close eye on you which is great..... please step away from google!!!!

Nat - try not to worry, If the hospital had been concerned I am sure they would have kept you in, and they are just being cautious by monitoring you twice a week ;) x Their weights sound fine to me though!


----------



## louise1302

im officially banned from google :thumbup:

feeling a little better than i was i think i was just feeling sorry for myself. 

happy birthday sammi

the babies sound like theyre doing fab nutshake 

hugs to anyone i forgot xx


----------



## lozzy21

Nat those weights sound fab, If you go to 40 weeks your little boy is looking at being 6-7lb. Its quite normal for one to be bigger than the other, as long as he keeps growing is the main thing.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Yea, im just a worry wart... Was so upset when she said she wanted to send me to the day care unit. Hoping it will all be ok. I've also just asked in the twins forum if any of the other women have been through this. Thank you all so much, its good to know that their weights don't sound way off xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KellyC75

Happy Birthday Sammi....:happydance: Glad you had a lovely day



Mizze said:


> Well....... so the midwife appt didnt go so well - my FH is the same as two weeks ago at 29cms when it should now be 33cms. The MW is sending me for a reasurrance scan in the morning at 9am.
> 
> Mizze

Aww, bless you Mizzie....:hugs: Im sure your LO is 'A' Ok :baby: Good luck for tommorow :flower:



lozzy21 said:


> I get a txt of my mum at 9.30 this morning saying my 15 year old brother had been beat up on the way to school and they had tryed to stab him.


How awfull Lozzy...Hope your Brother recovers quickly :hugs:



Nut_Shake said:


> Does anyone watch Party Wars on Living? Next weeks one is at my hubbys club! The guy whos party it is is one of the other directors of the club, i cant wait to see it, gonna wet my pants with laughter!!!!!

Yes, I watch party wars....Shall look forward to having a nosey at your hubbys club on next weeks show :winkwink:



Kerrieann said:


> Just back from midwife, all went well, no more glucose thank god! Hes measuring 37cm and is 3/5ths engaged! Didnt expect that as most 2nd babies dont engage until labour so now my hopes are up for an early one lol :haha: Or do you think ill still go late? Everything else is fine, bp, hb etc :happydance:

Glad everything is going well Kerrie :thumbup:


- Butterfly - said:


> 34 weeks for me today and here's my bump

What a beautiful bump butterfly :kiss:



c.holdway said:


> im going to do a bump pic tomorrow

Shall look forward to seeing it :kiss:



louise1302 said:


> hi ladies im back from the hospital

Hope everything works out Ok Louise....:hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Nat...Your twins sound a very good weight :baby::baby: 'try' not to worry....:hugs:

Im sure you'll get alot more reasurance from the 'twins section' though...:flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Have my growth scan tommorow....:baby:

Will update you all when im home :flower:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Thanks kelly xx

Hope your scan goes well!! Keep us updated :)


----------



## lozzy21

nat i think its standard procidure after a growth scan to go to the day unit, i had to with mine but was told i would before hand. Iv got a consultant appintment after my next one


----------



## ducky1502

Nat at 34wks my lil man was 5lb3oz.


----------



## Kerrieann

Good luck 2moro Kelly :flower:


----------



## ducky1502

Good luck kelly!!


----------



## Mizze

Nut_Shake said:


> Yea, im just a worry wart... Was so upset when she said she wanted to send me to the day care unit. Hoping it will all be ok. I've also just asked in the twins forum if any of the other women have been through this. Thank you all so much, its good to know that their weights don't sound way off xxxxxxxxxx

Nat I have to have a scan tomorrow because the growth might not be what it should so I know how shocking and upsetting it can be to be confronted with that but your babies weights look good to me. My basis of comparison is a bit old - 35 yrs old to be precise but my brother & sister were born at 30 weeks weighing 3lbs 4oz and 3lbs 1oz (IIRC) and are and always have been perfectly healthy. The more I learn about twins and preemies the more I realise that those were excellent weights for their gestational age. But your two are much larger than that already 

My sister has always been massively impatient - I reckon she just got bored and decided she wanted out. 



KellyC75 said:


> Have my growth scan tommorow....:baby:
> 
> Will update you all when im home :flower:

Good luck hon! Hope it all goes well

Guess who cant sleep - I did well I think making it to 5.30. Was lying in bed imagining all sorts of stupid scenarios so I thought id better hoof myself out of bed and do something sensible like come on here and catch up! 

Mizze xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi Ladies hope you are all ok... good luck for today Kelly and Mizze!! 
Nat I am sure your babies' sizes are just fine :hugs:
Mizze I PMed you! xx

Last night I had such a terrible dream that I lost our baby and woke sobbing and woke poor DH :( I was so upset, but so relieved to know it was just a dream. Phew :)

xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Right ive been up all night and only managed 1 hour sleep before i woke up with really bad panis in my tummy and back, like bad period pain cramps, i went to toilet and there was a little blood on my liner and tiny bit when i wiped and since then nothing else, i still have the cramps and have had them since about 8/9 pm last night! Dunno what to think but as im 37 weeks today my hospital wont deal with me i would have to be seen by smeone at the birthing center half hour away and if it turns out its nothing i wont be able to have the baby at the birthng center as it will be the 2nd time ive a bit of blood and they wont accept you after that. Really dont know what to think, have sent hubby to work as he just worries bless him, any ideas?? x


----------



## Mizze

wishingforbub said:


> Hi Ladies hope you are all ok... good luck for today Kelly and Mizze!!
> Nat I am sure your babies' sizes are just fine :hugs:
> Mizze I PMed you! xx
> 
> Last night I had such a terrible dream that I lost our baby and woke sobbing and woke poor DH :( I was so upset, but so relieved to know it was just a dream. Phew :)
> 
> xx

got your texts hon ta!

What a horrible dream - I hate it when that happens it makes you feel sick and awful. :hugs: 



Kerrieann said:


> Right ive been up all night and only managed 1 hour sleep before i woke up with really bad panis in my tummy and back, like bad period pain cramps, i went to toilet and there was a little blood on my liner and tiny bit when i wiped and since then nothing else, i still have the cramps and have had them since about 8/9 pm last night! Dunno what to think but as im 37 weeks today my hospital wont deal with me i would have to be seen by smeone at the birthing center half hour away and if it turns out its nothing i wont be able to have the baby at the birthng center as it will be the 2nd time ive a bit of blood and they wont accept you after that. Really dont know what to think, have sent hubby to work as he just worries bless him, any ideas?? x

Kerrieann - what a daft system not letting you into the birth centre and not treating you at the hospital if you are booked for the birth centre!! 

I dont know what to suggest except timing the cramps and keeping an eye on any blood and just making sure you are all ready if you do have to go in - nothing you havent thought of your self im sure. :hugs:

Do you have a mw seperate from the birth centre you can call?

Mizze


----------



## Farie

Right, thought I'd better pop in with a little update from me.

All going well so far, Boo is head down and about 3/5 engaged. I've been loosing chunks of mucus for the last few weeks and my BH are bloody strong and pretty ouchy, but its all good as its just my body getting ready.

Currently I'm trying to work out whether she'll come early or not! Shes already done better than me or DH, I was 6 weeks prem and DH was 4, so the competitive little madam has beaten us both :rofl:

I cannot wait to meet her!


----------



## Mizze

Congrats Faire - do you have to wait till 37 weeks to be sure of a home birth? I see from your signature you are a hopeful.

If so hang on in there baby! Just a couple more days.... 

Mizze xx


----------



## wishingforbub

The mobile salon ladies have just been to do my eyebrows and give me a pedicure :) feel much better now !


----------



## Mincholada

hi ladies!

just popping in quickly to see if i've also joined the fat babies club... :)

thanks for the bday wishes. was sooo exhausted all day long, but work ended up being fine and i got a free meal (work in a restaurant & never get free meals, so that was nice). colleague came to visit with her 6 week old daughter and i have to admit, I FREAKED OUT!!!! despite being 6 weeks old, she was still sooooooo tiny!!! made me even more realize that i haven't been around newborns. my nephew was several months old when i first held him and my nephew in love (from former host family) was 6 months old when i first met him and then got to see him grow up for a year. i still can't imagine having such a tiny baby of my own in a couple of weeks. i look at my cats and they're half the size of my cat in germany and my female one weighs about 7 lbs and that's what i currently try to compare my LO too and it's sooo small... waaaaah!

the best news of the day: i'm going to be an aunt again in summer 2011. my brother and SIL finally conceived after a year of trying and it's gonna be their second child. sooo happy! 

lozzy, i'm sorry to hear what happened to your brother, but glad he's fairly okay. something is seriously wrong with the youth and not only in UK. here in the states they use firearms or pour petrol over someone they have a problem with and light them on fire (happened here in south florida last summer, 15yr old was lucky to survive). just crazy! 

btw. yall cross your fingers/pray for sherri81 please! i'm thinking a lot of her and devon grace and just "stalked" the loss forum yesterday to see if she had written anything there and found posts that she is several DPO's and pregnancy test already showed pregnant and her numbers are going up. i think it said she's gonna have another doc appointment today (wednesday) to check and if numbers are high they will start the treatment that she needs to be able to carry the baby long enough. i hope it's okay that i write this here, but as she was part of our "group" and you guys are a lovely bunch, i believe it is and i believe she could need all the thoughts/prayers possible 
.


----------



## Mizze

Oh I want a pedicure! Right I will sort that out today - enough moaning im going to get sorted on it.

I hope Kerrieann is okay

Off to get showered etc. Need to be at hospital for 9 - and normally its a 10 min drive but at that time of the morning it can take up to 30 mins

Will update you all later

Very active baby this morning thank heavens

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Mincholada said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> just popping in quickly to see if i've also joined the fat babies club... :)
> 
> thanks for the bday wishes. was sooo exhausted all day long, but work ended up being fine and i got a free meal (work in a restaurant & never get free meals, so that was nice). colleague came to visit with her 6 week old daughter and i have to admit, I FREAKED OUT!!!! despite being 6 weeks old, she was still sooooooo tiny!!! made me even more realize that i haven't been around newborns. my nephew was several months old when i first held him and my nephew in love (from former host family) was 6 months old when i first met him and then got to see him grow up for a year. i still can't imagine having such a tiny baby of my own in a couple of weeks. i look at my cats and they're half the size of my cat in germany and my female one weighs about 7 lbs and that's what i currently try to compare my LO too and it's sooo small... waaaaah!
> 
> the best news of the day: i'm going to be an aunt again in summer 2011. my brother and SIL finally conceived after a year of trying and it's gonna be their second child. sooo happy!
> 
> lozzy, i'm sorry to hear what happened to your brother, but glad he's fairly okay. something is seriously wrong with the youth and not only in UK. here in the states they use firearms or pour petrol over someone they have a problem with and light them on fire (happened here in south florida last summer, 15yr old was lucky to survive). just crazy!
> 
> btw. yall cross your fingers/pray for sherri81 please! i'm thinking a lot of her and devon grace and just "stalked" the loss forum yesterday to see if she had written anything there and found posts that she is several DPO's and pregnancy test already showed pregnant and her numbers are going up. i think it said she's gonna have another doc appointment today (wednesday) to check and if numbers are high they will start the treatment that she needs to be able to carry the baby long enough. i hope it's okay that i write this here, but as she was part of our "group" and you guys are a lovely bunch, i believe it is and i believe she could need all the thoughts/prayers possible
> .

Glad your birthday went well and congrats to your brother

Fantastic news for Sherri81. I was thinking about her and Devon only yesterday. Will keep my FX and light a candle for her and her new LO. Thanks for posting about it Mincholada. 

Mizze x


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Mincholada congrats on your brother and SIL's pregnancy!!! ;)
Oh I will say a little prayer for Sherri... :hugs: Hopefully she can carry the baby to term.
Oh kerrie, I hope you are ok... that's c r a p about the birthing centre. and the hospital for not seeing you !!! Maybe you are starting the early stages of labour?? but seeing there was blood, can you maybe call your MW or something? - even though you have not bled since, it was accompanied by pain. so It's best to have it checked. big hugs to you !! xxx

Mizze, your LO will be just fine , you'll see :)


----------



## Mincholada

hmmm... no fat baby here yet :( might be the US time zone...

oooh, and another question: i know i'm not on here that much and as bubbly as most of you and not replying a lot to your problems (although i'm trying to keep up with everyone as much as i can), which is mainly due to exhaustion from work and my day just consisting out of work/sleep/making food and hardly anything else, but i'd still love for someone to inform the rest of you, if something over here with me is gonna progress labor wise, so if someone would be so nice and add me on FB as well please!???? :shy:

my name is Jenny B(edited) and i'm listed in the Uni. edited network and my profile pic does not look like i live in south florida, but it's from my last winter in germany and it's pretty greyish and me standing in front of a lake :winkwink:

thaaaaaanks! :flower:


----------



## wishingforbub

Mincholada, I would , but I'm not on FB though LOL ;-) you can PM me your number if you wish or I am sure all the ladies on here who are on FB will add you :) xx


----------



## sammiwry

Morning everyone!

Good luck to everyone who has scans and appointments today!

Congrats to everyone who is 37 weeks today!!


----------



## sammiwry

Jenny I have sent you a friend request


----------



## mummyclo

:happydance: I am full term today! Ahhh!
He can happily come out now! :o
Hope everyone is good today x x


----------



## sammiwry

How exciting Chloe! I can't wait to hit 37 weeks and start trying to evict madden


----------



## cho

omg chloe!!! thats amazing how quick that has come round, i get shocked everyday on here lol x


----------



## cho

kerrie you could still call your mw hun, just ask her what she thinks and explain to her your concern of then not being able to use the birthing centre, hope your ok :hugs: xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats on being full term Mummyclo as well as Kerrie !!! ;)


----------



## mummyclo

Getting scared i have to get him out now! :haha:
Hopefully having take RLT might help with the pushing :)


----------



## till bob

mornin girls hope ur all ok good luck to those who have got scans today and appointments hope all goes well. nat ur babies sound perfect weights wish i knew wat mine weighed they just say smallish. kerrie id keep an eye on times and stuff it cud be the real thing fingers crossed eh lol hope everyone enjoys there day will keep poppin on for undates xx


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrie you ok... any update?

Mich I added you on fb :)

Wow full term chloe :happydance: bloody hell!!

1 month today for us charlotte YAY!! 

Everyone's babys seem to be ready to come out but I swear mine is going to stay put until the new year at this rate :rofl:


----------



## cho

oh i never thought of that ducky yey ! x


----------



## sammiwry

Im beginning to get more an more paranoid that madden is going to be late :-(


----------



## wishingforbub

Forgot to say.. butterfly wonderful bump !!
And exactly 4 weeks today 'til my section date to have our little man :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo how exciting wishing!


----------



## xkirstyx

kerri hope your ok hunny!
kelly good luck with the scan
minch ill add you!
xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

Woooooo fat baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

have sent u a friend request on fb as well jenny!

bug :hug: to all the girls that are having a hard time of it at the moment - i'm sure all will be fine with you all and yr in the best hands withthe hospitals, Drs and MWs!
Doesn't def look like a lot of these babies wanna be November Sparklers rather than December Dreamers tho!!!

I frightened the life out of DH last night - my god I've never seen him move so quick!!! Started off when I was gettign undressed for bed I suddenly got this pressure type pain in my foof and down the inside of both thighs - was very strange but only lasted seconds! Then was in bed "trying" to get comfy tossing and turning for ages when I got cramp in my foot! Couldn't get rid of it in bed so got up to walk round the bedroom to try and shift it, and as I got out of bed I did this really funny quite loud fart just about at the time i put my foot flat and yelped! This woke DH up and he flew out of bed in a mass panic asking me what had happened and what was wrong!!!!! Bless him!


----------



## cho

WILSMUM said:


> have sent u a friend request on fb as well jenny!
> 
> bug :hug: to all the girls that are having a hard time of it at the moment - i'm sure all will be fine with you all and yr in the best hands withthe hospitals, Drs and MWs!
> Doesn't def look like a lot of these babies wanna be November Sparklers rather than December Dreamers tho!!!
> 
> I frightened the life out of DH last night - my god I've never seen him move so quick!!! Started off when I was gettign undressed for bed I suddenly got this pressure type pain in my foof and down the inside of both thighs - was very strange but only lasted seconds! Then was in bed "trying" to get comfy tossing and turning for ages when I got cramp in my foot! Couldn't get rid of it in bed so got up to walk round the bedroom to try and shift it, and as I got out of bed I did this really funny quite loud fart just about at the time i put my foot flat and yelped! This woke DH up and he flew out of bed in a mass panic asking me what had happened and what was wrong!!!!! Bless him!

:rofl:


----------



## wishingforbub

Louise I hope you are ok hun :hugs: Please don't google anymore! It can just make you worry a million times more!


----------



## sammiwry

Wilsmum that is quite funny!! 

I was laid awake thinking my waters had gone and wondering why the bed wasn't wet :dohh: I really need to stop being so silly


----------



## Nut_Shake

wishingforbub said:


> Forgot to say.. butterfly wonderful bump !!
> And exactly 4 weeks today 'til my section date to have our little man :happydance:

Ahhhh how exciting! I was told again yesterday that ensuring all goes ok i'll be booked in for my c-section between 29 nov - 3 dec!!!!



xkirstyx said:


> Woooooo fat baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm jealous, i want actual fat babies!!



WILSMUM said:


> have sent u a friend request on fb as well jenny!
> 
> bug :hug: to all the girls that are having a hard time of it at the moment - i'm sure all will be fine with you all and yr in the best hands withthe hospitals, Drs and MWs!
> Doesn't def look like a lot of these babies wanna be November Sparklers rather than December Dreamers tho!!!
> 
> I frightened the life out of DH last night - my god I've never seen him move so quick!!! Started off when I was gettign undressed for bed I suddenly got this pressure type pain in my foof and down the inside of both thighs - was very strange but only lasted seconds! Then was in bed "trying" to get comfy tossing and turning for ages when I got cramp in my foot! Couldn't get rid of it in bed so got up to walk round the bedroom to try and shift it, and as I got out of bed I did this really funny quite loud fart just about at the time i put my foot flat and yelped! This woke DH up and he flew out of bed in a mass panic asking me what had happened and what was wrong!!!!! Bless him!

LOL!! Pregnancy is soooo hot... :dohh:


----------



## Mizze

Havent checked back - will do so later

But just to say everything fine on scan - baby on 50% percentile so spot on!

Mizze xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Great news mizze!! xx


----------



## sammiwry

Glad everything went well mizze!!

Nat how exciting!! Fat babies for us next Thursday I think it is


----------



## Nut_Shake

I need to order a support belt, was gonna get the emma jane one, does anyone have the same? I'm just thinking though is it even worth it right now, i could bloody go into labour at any time!! Not too sure what to do


----------



## lozzy21

Morning all

Kerri keep us updated hun.

I had about 3 hours sleep lastnight so i feel like shit. Im currently sat with a large bar of chocolate and a cup of coffee watching ben 10 with my brother.


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Mizze that is great news !!!
Nat - yay ! that is soooo close ! your bubs will be here in no time :)


----------



## WILSMUM

glad everything went well at the scan mizze!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Lozzy - Ahh chocolate, the ultimate cure for ANYTHING! I need to find some now...


----------



## sammiwry

I've got ferro Roche (can't spell) Heros and celebrations so nice choice of chocolate but I just want a bar of dairy milk?!


----------



## lozzy21

I realy want to go back to sleep but cant, iv got him untill 12 and then iv got a house to sort :(


----------



## ducky1502

Glad everything is ok mizze :) knew it would be.


----------



## Nut_Shake

I want ferrero rocher now!!!! I'll just eat something boring and healthy instead, suppose i need to fatten my babies up with nutritious foods...


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> I want ferrero rocher now!!!! I'll just eat something boring and healthy instead, suppose i need to fatten my babies up with nutritious foods...

Im sorry! They were a present from rox and she keeps trying to eat them too


----------



## lozzy21

:cry: Im going to have to cut my nails soon, there getting too long :(


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> :cry: Im going to have to cut my nails soon, there getting too long :(

I'm still waiting for mine to grow back after I had a blip back in september and bite them for the first time in 5 years :-(


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm glad all is ok Mizze! 

I hope Louise gets on ok today at her appointment. 

Ooh I should have a fat baby v.soon, I still have m ticker set at 12th Dec EDD but my notes say I'm due 11th so might only get my fatty tomorrow!


----------



## xkirstyx

i need to cut my toe nails but only prob is i cant reach!!! and i hate other people touching my feet!!!! argh


----------



## Kerrieann

Hiya ladies, well ive still got all the aching but no bh or contractions so dont know wha to think, theres been no more blood either :shrug: havnt rung midwife either but will do tonight if it carries on x


----------



## lozzy21

Have you been doing rudys or overdone it kerri?


----------



## Kerrieann

nope :shrug: was bouncing on my ball for half hour last night but thats was after the aching started :shrug:


----------



## sammiwry

My HIP grant still hasnt gone in :( Going to ring them Friday to chase it if it stills not in then!


----------



## xkirstyx

im still waiting on my HIP aswell!!!!!!! beond a joke now!


----------



## sammiwry

xkirstyx said:


> im still waiting on my HIP aswell!!!!!!! beond a joke now!

Yup I sent off my re-completed form nearly 2 weeks ago


----------



## KellyC75

I often think of Sherri :hugs: Thoughts are with her



mummyclo said:


> :happydance: I am full term today! Ahhh!
> He can happily come out now! :o
> Hope everyone is good today x x

Yey....:happydance: Many Congrats 



Mizze said:


> Havent checked back - will do so later
> 
> But just to say everything fine on scan - baby on 50% percentile so spot on!
> 
> Mizze xx

Great news Mizzie, I really am so pleased for you :hugs:



Kerrieann said:


> Hiya ladies, well ive still got all the aching but no bh or contractions so dont know wha to think, theres been no more blood either :shrug: havnt rung midwife either but will do tonight if it carries on x

I would give them a call, doesnt hurt to just mention it....Will put your mind at rest :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

So had my LO's growth scan this morning....

It showed up that LO is growing fine & fluid is normal....Which is great news :happydance:

Think she must just lay in a very strange position to give me such a HUGE bump!

They estimate she is weighing 5lb 12oz today at 35+2 & if I were to go to term she would be around 8lb.....:cloud9:

Still think shes going to be a big girl, will know in a few weeks! :baby:


----------



## mummyclo

Glad your ok Kerrie :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Glad your scan went well Kelly


----------



## Nut_Shake

Fantastic kelly!! xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

RIDICULOUS news about the hip grant ladies, def chase them up! They are obviously just stupidly disorganised


----------



## xkirstyx

glad ur scan went well kelly! xxx


----------



## GoogilyBear

Hey girls. Really painfull bump again today... rang doctors and waiting for them to ring back :/ hope its all okay.. plenty of movements but still painfull if i move :'(


----------



## Nut_Shake

GoogilyBear said:


> Hey girls. Really painfull bump again today... rang doctors and waiting for them to ring back :/ hope its all okay.. plenty of movements but still painfull if i move :'(

Good thing you've rang the doc, better to be safe than sorry, hope you feel better xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Nut_Shake

I'm making an apple pie from scratch for the first time, have some friends coming over later. I've put the dough in the fridge for an hour to toughen up.

I think im going to play singstar on the playstation by myself while i wait, lol...


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> RIDICULOUS news about the hip grant ladies, def chase them up! They are obviously just stupidly disorganised

Would of helped if I hadnt been so silly as to not complete the date on the form when I first sent it off!


----------



## wishingforbub

Haha Nat... love it :) Have fun belting the tunes LOL!
Apple pie : yummy!!!
I have made a tuna lasagne for dinner... will pop it in the oven when DH gets home.
I am so excited for my shower tomorrow !!! :)


----------



## sammiwry

wishingforbub said:


> Haha Nat... love it :) Have fun belting the tunes LOL!
> Apple pie : yummy!!!
> I have made a tuna lasagne for dinner... will pop it in the oven when DH gets home.
> I am so excited for my shower tomorrow !!! :)

Have you used tinned tuna to make it? Always fancied trying lasagna but with tuna instead of beef


----------



## wishingforbub

Yes Sammi, just tinned tuna :)


----------



## Nessicle

sorry all - massive multi-quote coming up!! 



xkirstyx said:


> im so fed up of feeling sick and not being hungry i would love a big munch!

I wish i could eat a meal I manage a few mouthfuls and then I get so bloated and uncomfortable that I cant eat anything else :( 



louise1302 said:


> hi ladies im back from the hospital
> 
> they think ive defr got oc but they have to rule some other things out first such as hep a b and c(im sure id know if i had these)
> 
> my bile acid seems ok for now but my ALT(whatever that is) should be between 5-45 and mine is 155 something else is up too but i cant remember what
> 
> have to go back for more montioring of bubs and to see my consultant tomorrow hopefully ill get some definite answers then also have to have yet more blood tomorrow and a liver scan at some point this week
> 
> google isnt my friend tonight all i can see is things about oc and stillbirth not making for happy reading at all :(
> 
> and then im worrying that its not pregnancy related and theres something drastcally wrong not morbid in the slightest i kow :/
> 
> hope everyone else is ok
> 
> mizze i hope your scan goes well tomorrow hun xxx

Definitely agree with the others Louise step away from google! Its not good!! Hope all is ok and at least they're keeping a very close eye on you and bubs :hugs: 

xx



Nut_Shake said:


> Louise - google can be your friend, it can also be your worst enemy! I remember reading about gestational diabetes and everyone was telling me how it wasn't that huge a deal... Silly me googling away started reading things about stillbirth etc etc and freaked out!! Do NOT pay attention to any of it!! Worry not my lovely :hugs:
> 
> Well i had my scan, and the lady sent me upstairs to the day care unit after looking at babies measurments, i freaked out. She said they just needed some monitoring as my boys growth is tailing off a little and he should have grown just a tad more at this stage (she is 4lb 7oz, at last scan 3 weeks ago she was 3lbs 6oz. He is 4lb, at last scan he was 3lb 1oz).
> 
> So i had these straps put all over my belly measuring heartrates and blah blah. They didnt seem overly concerned but have told me i'll need to go back to the hospital a minimum of 2 times a week now to monitor it. I also have to monitor their movements myself and if im ever concerned to go in.
> 
> I'm just so upset, i was actually really down earlier and had a little cry, but i'm ok now i suppose, i know im not helping him in anyway by stressing, and i suppose at least they are keeping an eye on it.
> 
> The ladies in the day care unit also read all my notes and started asking why i wanted a section. SO FED UP of people asking all the time!!!!!!! I said quite firmly that its what i believe is best for me and i think they got a bit scared and just said oh ok. Lol. Not sure what else i can do now to make them grow, im eating every 2 hours!
> 
> What weight estimations are all your babies at this stage?? xx

I agree with the others that the twins sound like good weights - from what I've heard theres always a twin who is smaller than the other :hugs: 

I dont know what Ava is estimated but the mw said I was measuring a week behind at my last appt and she said it didnt mean much except the different between a 10lber and a 7lber so I think Ava will be around the national average of 7lbs 4oz ish I'm happy with that as Mark and I were fat babies ha ha but then they can't tell til they're here I suppose! 

xx



Kerrieann said:


> Right ive been up all night and only managed 1 hour sleep before i woke up with really bad panis in my tummy and back, like bad period pain cramps, i went to toilet and there was a little blood on my liner and tiny bit when i wiped and since then nothing else, i still have the cramps and have had them since about 8/9 pm last night! Dunno what to think but as im 37 weeks today my hospital wont deal with me i would have to be seen by smeone at the birthing center half hour away and if it turns out its nothing i wont be able to have the baby at the birthng center as it will be the 2nd time ive a bit of blood and they wont accept you after that. Really dont know what to think, have sent hubby to work as he just worries bless him, any ideas?? x

I'd definitely just phone the mw rather than the hospital to see what she suggests and keep an eye on the blood and the pains hopefully it means bubs is on his way soon :flower: xx



mummyclo said:


> :happydance: I am full term today! Ahhh!
> He can happily come out now! :o
> Hope everyone is good today x x

:happydance: woo hoo!! 



sammiwry said:


> Im beginning to get more an more paranoid that madden is going to be late :-(

me too - I'm desperate for Ava to arrive early as I'm so uncomfortable and fed up plus I'd rather her be born before xmas I know thats selfish though! but I want my little xmas pudding here for xmas lol 



Mizze said:


> Havent checked back - will do so later
> 
> But just to say everything fine on scan - baby on 50% percentile so spot on!
> 
> Mizze xx

:happydance: :wohoo: yay I knew Caitlyn would be perfect!! 



Kerrieann said:


> nope :shrug: was bouncing on my ball for half hour last night but thats was after the aching started :shrug:

Kerrie I get period pains and pubic bone achiness when I bounce on my ball wonder if its the way she lays I don't know...



KellyC75 said:


> So had my LO's growth scan this morning....
> 
> It showed up that LO is growing fine & fluid is normal....Which is great news :happydance:
> 
> Think she must just lay in a very strange position to give me such a HUGE bump!
> 
> They estimate she is weighing 5lb 12oz today at 35+2 & if I were to go to term she would be around 8lb.....:cloud9:
> 
> Still think shes going to be a big girl, will know in a few weeks! :baby:

aw thats great news kelly!! You're having a section anyway aren't you? he he least if shes a big girl it wont matter in that sense :haha:


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> :happydance: I am full term today! Ahhh!
> He can happily come out now! :o
> Hope everyone is good today x x

Congrats to you and Kerrianne on full term - WOW!! 



wishingforbub said:


> Forgot to say.. butterfly wonderful bump !!
> And exactly 4 weeks today 'til my section date to have our little man :happydance:

Oh my!!! 4 weeks :happydance::happydance:



xkirstyx said:


> Woooooo fat baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yey!! and to Minch too - cant wait for my Fat baby! 



WILSMUM said:


> I frightened the life out of DH last night - my god I've never seen him move so quick!!! Started off when I was gettign undressed for bed I suddenly got this pressure type pain in my foof and down the inside of both thighs - was very strange but only lasted seconds! Then was in bed "trying" to get comfy tossing and turning for ages when I got cramp in my foot! Couldn't get rid of it in bed so got up to walk round the bedroom to try and shift it, and as I got out of bed I did this really funny quite loud fart just about at the time i put my foot flat and yelped! This woke DH up and he flew out of bed in a mass panic asking me what had happened and what was wrong!!!!! Bless him!

:rofl: :rofl: ah pregnancy its so dignified isnt it! 



Kerrieann said:


> Hiya ladies, well ive still got all the aching but no bh or contractions so dont know wha to think, theres been no more blood either :shrug: havnt rung midwife either but will do tonight if it carries on x

Phew Kerri - after you went off line first thing this morning I thought this was it. Id ring the mw if you are at all worried though hon. 



KellyC75 said:


> So had my LO's growth scan this morning....
> 
> It showed up that LO is growing fine & fluid is normal....Which is great news :happydance:
> 
> Think she must just lay in a very strange position to give me such a HUGE bump!
> 
> They estimate she is weighing 5lb 12oz today at 35+2 & if I were to go to term she would be around 8lb.....:cloud9:
> 
> Still think shes going to be a big girl, will know in a few weeks! :baby:

Yey!! great news. 



GoogilyBear said:


> Hey girls. Really painfull bump again today... rang doctors and waiting for them to ring back :/ hope its all okay.. plenty of movements but still painfull if i move :'(

Ouch :hugs: 



Nut_Shake said:


> I'm making an apple pie from scratch for the first time, have some friends coming over later. I've put the dough in the fridge for an hour to toughen up.
> 
> I think im going to play singstar on the playstation by myself while i wait, lol...

Ooooh apple pie - I love home made apple pie, 

I need to do more baking. 

Okay - so scan went very well. :happydance::happydance: Caitlyn is definately a Caitlyn! :) And she is measuring just a smidgeon above the 50th percentile - she is basically absolutely spot on! :cloud9::cloud9:

And she has lots of hair - which since I have been constantly fighting the heartburn for weeks gives some credibility to the old wives tale! 

I wasnt given an estimated weight :( but too happy with her to care. 

Sonographer had a bit of trouble at first getting measurements as she wouldnt stay still! But we got there and all is fine. She had a good look at LO's heart, bladder, stomach, face & kidneys too and all looks good. She is also head down - not engaged but in the right position. 

I have my consultant appt tomorrow so can confidently tell him all is good! Hopefully he will then hand me over officially to the birthing centre.

Even if this happens again I know not to panic this time. :blush:

Thanks to everyone for their good wishes

Mizze xx


----------



## GoogilyBear

just had an unexspected home visit from doctor 

(Dr cook is amazing from our docs, she drops everything for some people and i am luckily enough to be one of them today)

she had a good listen to little bump, a good feel even tho it caused me to be in a lot of pain, did the usual checks etc.

she thinks that cos i am a short ass, baby is growing too big for my body so i am feeling the strain, its where its pulling and stretching the muscles or somthing. and she says my braxton hicks will make it feel really painfull, and baby kicking will trigger more pains.
so nothing to worry about, just really gotta slow down now and take it really easy, but thats hard when your on your own all day and theres washing and cleaning to be done and a hospital bag to pack etc :/ and baby room to be sorted.

and with OH at work alot atm.. we really aint gunna be ready in time


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> Jenny I have sent you a friend request

 me too:thumbup:


mummyclo said:


> :happydance: I am full term today! Ahhh!
> He can happily come out now! :o
> Hope everyone is good today x x

 yay congrats on being full term and to Kerrie too :flower:



wishingforbub said:


> Forgot to say.. butterfly wonderful bump !!
> And exactly 4 weeks today 'til my section date to have our little man :happydance:

Thanks wishing. I have my consultant appt on Friday so I'm hoping to get my section date for that week too :thumbup:



Mizze said:


> Havent checked back - will do so later
> 
> But just to say everything fine on scan - baby on 50% percentile so spot on!
> 
> Mizze xx

 PERFECT :cloud9:



Kerrieann said:


> Hiya ladies, well ive still got all the aching but no bh or contractions so dont know wha to think, theres been no more blood either :shrug: havnt rung midwife either but will do tonight if it carries on x

 Maybe it's practice?? Try to relax and keep a check on timings :hugs:


KellyC75 said:


> So had my LO's growth scan this morning....
> 
> It showed up that LO is growing fine & fluid is normal....Which is great news :happydance:
> 
> Think she must just lay in a very strange position to give me such a HUGE bump!
> 
> They estimate she is weighing 5lb 12oz today at 35+2 & if I were to go to term she would be around 8lb.....:cloud9:
> 
> Still think shes going to be a big girl, will know in a few weeks! :baby:

 Yay such great news :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Anyone else had a stitch like pain going across the top of there bikini line? I've had it all day and wondered if it was because I haven't done much so took rox for a walk and it's made it slightly worse?


----------



## Nessicle

as for moi, its my penultimate day in work today :happydance: feeling much better in terms of the cold but feeling very heavy and uncomfortable in the pelvic region feel like Ava's head is about to pop out of my cervix! I'm also very uncomfortable in general with her ass stuck up and out and her feet in my ribs! yikes!! 

Got my final antenatal class tonight on breastfeeding and postnatal recovery but OH cant come as he needs to be at home for the boiler repair man - freakin hope we can get that sorted cos I'm desperate for a hot shower and heating! Mum is going to come with me instead anyway so will be nice to see her!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> as for moi, its my penultimate day in work today :happydance: feeling much better in terms of the cold but feeling very heavy and uncomfortable in the pelvic region feel like Ava's head is about to pop out of my cervix! I'm also very uncomfortable in general with her ass stuck up and out and her feet in my ribs! yikes!!
> 
> Got my final antenatal class tonight on breastfeeding and postnatal recovery but OH cant come as he needs to be at home for the boiler repair man - freakin hope we can get that sorted cos I'm desperate for a hot shower and heating! Mum is going to come with me instead anyway so will be nice to see her!

:happydance: so exciting!!! 

I can constantly feel one of Maddens legs at the moment just before my ribs little sod :(

You'll have to let us know how the class goes!


----------



## mrsbling

Farie said:


> Right, thought I'd better pop in with a little update from me.
> 
> All going well so far, Boo is head down and about 3/5 engaged. I've been loosing chunks of mucus for the last few weeks and my BH are bloody strong and pretty ouchy, but its all good as its just my body getting ready.
> 
> Currently I'm trying to work out whether she'll come early or not! Shes already done better than me or DH, I was 6 weeks prem and DH was 4, so the competitive little madam has beaten us both :rofl:
> 
> I cannot wait to meet her!

Lovely to hear how you are getting on Farie - keep us updated :) x



mummyclo said:


> Getting scared i have to get him out now! :haha:
> Hopefully having take RLT might help with the pushing :)

I know I am trying to distract myself from thinking about it too much, but got some RL tablets yesterday and have been taking 3 per day, as I cannot drink anymore of the RLT now as its giving me heartburn!!



xkirstyx said:


> Woooooo fat baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance: yay fat baby!



WILSMUM said:


> I frightened the life out of DH last night - my god I've never seen him move so quick!!! Started off when I was gettign undressed for bed I suddenly got this pressure type pain in my foof and down the inside of both thighs - was very strange but only lasted seconds! Then was in bed "trying" to get comfy tossing and turning for ages when I got cramp in my foot! Couldn't get rid of it in bed so got up to walk round the bedroom to try and shift it, and as I got out of bed I did this really funny quite loud fart just about at the time i put my foot flat and yelped! This woke DH up and he flew out of bed in a mass panic asking me what had happened and what was wrong!!!!! Bless him!

:rofl: my DH panics everytime I get the slightest twinge lol



Mizze said:


> Havent checked back - will do so later
> 
> But just to say everything fine on scan - baby on 50% percentile so spot on!
> 
> Mizze xx

Excellent news Mizzie :) 



Kerrieann said:


> Hiya ladies, well ive still got all the aching but no bh or contractions so dont know wha to think, theres been no more blood either :shrug: havnt rung midwife either but will do tonight if it carries on x

Hope MW can give you more of an insight hun x



KellyC75 said:


> So had my LO's growth scan this morning....
> 
> It showed up that LO is growing fine & fluid is normal....Which is great news :happydance:
> 
> Think she must just lay in a very strange position to give me such a HUGE bump!
> 
> They estimate she is weighing 5lb 12oz today at 35+2 & if I were to go to term she would be around 8lb.....:cloud9:
> 
> Still think shes going to be a big girl, will know in a few weeks! :baby:

Thats brilliant news Kelly :) x



Mizzie said:

> Okay - so scan went very well. :happydance::happydance: Caitlyn is definately a Caitlyn! :) And she is measuring just a smidgeon above the 50th percentile - she is basically absolutely spot on! :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> And she has lots of hair - which since I have been constantly fighting the heartburn for weeks gives some credibility to the old wives tale!
> 
> I wasnt given an estimated weight :( but too happy with her to care.
> 
> Sonographer had a bit of trouble at first getting measurements as she wouldnt stay still! But we got there and all is fine. She had a good look at LO's heart, bladder, stomach, face & kidneys too and all looks good. She is also head down - not engaged but in the right position.
> 
> I have my consultant appt tomorrow so can confidently tell him all is good! Hopefully he will then hand me over officially to the birthing centre.
> 
> Even if this happens again I know not to panic this time. :blush:
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their good wishes
> 
> Mizze xx

Thats brilliant Mizzie, I bet you were delighted as her weight looks great :) x


----------



## WILSMUM

sammiwry said:


> Anyone else had a stitch like pain going across the top of there bikini line? I've had it all day and wondered if it was because I haven't done much so took rox for a walk and it's made it slightly worse?

I do get sharp pains down there but thats cause if bubs head trying to stretch my c-section scar!!!




Nessicle said:


> as for moi, its my penultimate day in work today :happydance: feeling much better in terms of the cold but feeling very heavy and uncomfortable in the pelvic region feel like Ava's head is about to pop out of my cervix! I'm also very uncomfortable in general with her ass stuck up and out and her feet in my ribs! yikes!!
> 
> Got my final antenatal class tonight on breastfeeding and postnatal recovery but OH cant come as he needs to be at home for the boiler repair man - freakin hope we can get that sorted cos I'm desperate for a hot shower and heating! Mum is going to come with me instead anyway so will be nice to see her!

Did you try hitting it with a hammer last night??


Well turns out DH's ex had her baby yesterday, 5 days overdue, its a girl and weighs 9lb 13!!!! Think DHs eldest daughter is relieved cause there was always the possiblity of her mum or me having the babies on her b'day (which is Monday) so instead she has 1 half sibling born 6 days before and will have another born 7 days after! As long as this lo doesn't decide to come of its own accord before my c-section date of course!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

WILSMUM said:


> [
> 
> Well turns out DH's ex had her baby yesterday, 5 days overdue, its a girl and weighs 9lb 13!!!! Think DHs eldest daughter is relieved cause there was always the possiblity of her mum or me having the babies on her b'day (which is Monday) so instead she has 1 half sibling born 6 days before and will have another born 7 days after! As long as this lo doesn't decide to come of its own accord before my c-section date of course!!![/QUOTE] What would happen in this instance? Would you continue with natural birth or would it be emergency c section? Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

GoogilyBear said:


> just had an unexspected home visit from doctor
> 
> (Dr cook is amazing from our docs, she drops everything for some people and i am luckily enough to be one of them today)
> 
> she had a good listen to little bump, a good feel even tho it caused me to be in a lot of pain, did the usual checks etc.
> 
> she thinks that cos i am a short ass, baby is growing too big for my body so i am feeling the strain, its where its pulling and stretching the muscles or somthing. and she says my braxton hicks will make it feel really painfull, and baby kicking will trigger more pains.
> so nothing to worry about, just really gotta slow down now and take it really easy, but thats hard when your on your own all day and theres washing and cleaning to be done and a hospital bag to pack etc :/ and baby room to be sorted.
> 
> and with OH at work alot atm.. we really aint gunna be ready in time

how short are you hun? I'm 5ft 1" and wondering if thats why I'm so sore and achey etc?

I've struggled so badly working I'm in pain most days with my bump :( thank god maternity leave is here after tomorrow!


----------



## sammiwry

WILSMUM said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else had a stitch like pain going across the top of there bikini line? I've had it all day and wondered if it was because I haven't done much so took rox for a walk and it's made it slightly worse?
> 
> I do get sharp pains down there but thats cause if bubs head trying to stretch my c-section scar!!!Click to expand...

I've got no scars there so can't be that reason for me :( it's eased off now so not sure whether to ring the day assessment unit or not? I tried ringing my mw earlier but got no answer and her answer machine is full :(


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> [
> I've struggled so badly working I'm in pain most days with my bump :( thank god maternity leave is here after tomorrow!

So glad you've only got today and tomorrow left hun :hugs:



sammiwry said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else had a stitch like pain going across the top of there bikini line? I've had it all day and wondered if it was because I haven't done much so took rox for a walk and it's made it slightly worse?
> 
> I do get sharp pains down there but thats cause if bubs head trying to stretch my c-section scar!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I've got no scars there so can't be that reason for me :( it's eased off now so not sure whether to ring the day assessment unit or not? I tried ringing my mw earlier but got no answer and her answer machine is full :(Click to expand...

 All the aches and pains we have to deal with. Men don't know they're born!! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> [
> I've struggled so badly working I'm in pain most days with my bump :( thank god maternity leave is here after tomorrow!
> 
> So glad you've only got today and tomorrow left hun :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else had a stitch like pain going across the top of there bikini line? I've had it all day and wondered if it was because I haven't done much so took rox for a walk and it's made it slightly worse?Click to expand...
> 
> I do get sharp pains down there but thats cause if bubs head trying to stretch my c-section scar!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I've got no scars there so can't be that reason for me :( it's eased off now so not sure whether to ring the day assessment unit or not? I tried ringing my mw earlier but got no answer and her answer machine is full :(Click to expand...
> 
> All the aches and pains we have to deal with. Men don't know they're born!! :haha:Click to expand...

Only until DH tells me of injuries he's seen happen while at work and then I realise I'm complaining for nothing :(


----------



## - Butterfly -

to Sammi

All the aches and pains we have to deal with. Men don't know they're born!! :haha:[/QUOTE]

Only until DH tells me of injuries he's seen happen while at work and then I realise I'm complaining for nothing :([/QUOTE] 

We never complain for nothing hun :hugs: It sounds like you may have pulled your lower tummy muscles possible doing something like just standing up. Our tummy's our so fragile right now :blush:


----------



## till bob

Mizze said:


> Havent checked back - will do so later
> 
> But just to say everything fine on scan - baby on 50% percentile so spot on!
> 
> Mizze xx

 so pleased for u mizzie i knew shed be perfect xx



KellyC75 said:


> So had my LO's growth scan this morning....
> 
> It showed up that LO is growing fine & fluid is normal....Which is great news :happydance:
> 
> Think she must just lay in a very strange position to give me such a HUGE bump!
> 
> They estimate she is weighing 5lb 12oz today at 35+2 & if I were to go to term she would be around 8lb.....:cloud9:
> 
> Still think shes going to be a big girl, will know in a few weeks! :baby:

 really great news hun im sure these ppl just try to scare us sumtimes xx



Nut_Shake said:


> I'm making an apple pie from scratch for the first time, have some friends coming over later. I've put the dough in the fridge for an hour to toughen up.
> 
> I think im going to play singstar on the playstation by myself while i wait, lol...

 that just made me chuckle i can just imagine u beltin a tune out on ur own xx:haha:


sammiwry said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else had a stitch like pain going across the top of there bikini line? I've had it all day and wondered if it was because I haven't done much so took rox for a walk and it's made it slightly worse?
> 
> I get this all the time hun esp after if hoovered so yeh id def say it was from takin rox for a walk xx
> 
> well girls im feelin really sorry for myself today and i feel so guilty for doin so because i have got nothin to feel sad about im the luckest person in the world with a beautiful daughter another one on the way and a lovely hubby but i just feel so down im so fed up the thought of still havin 6 weeks left bein uncomfortable just makes me wana cry sorry for bein a drama queen lol hope u girls r feelin better than me today xxxClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> as for moi, its my penultimate day in work today :happydance: feeling much better in terms of the cold but feeling very heavy and uncomfortable in the pelvic region feel like Ava's head is about to pop out of my cervix! I'm also very uncomfortable in general with her ass stuck up and out and her feet in my ribs! yikes!!
> 
> Got my final antenatal class tonight on breastfeeding and postnatal recovery but OH cant come as he needs to be at home for the boiler repair man - freakin hope we can get that sorted cos I'm desperate for a hot shower and heating! Mum is going to come with me instead anyway so will be nice to see her!
> 
> :happydance: so exciting!!!
> 
> I can constantly feel one of Maddens legs at the moment just before my ribs little sod :(
> 
> You'll have to let us know how the class goes!Click to expand...

will do hun! :flower: just breastfeeding and stuff so dont think it will be anything too amazing lol but might pick up some intersting tips although mum has said given shes breastfed 4 children she might have to correct the mw on a few things :haha: 



sammiwry said:


> Anyone else had a stitch like pain going across the top of there bikini line? I've had it all day and wondered if it was because I haven't done much so took rox for a walk and it's made it slightly worse?

yeah I get that quite a lot Sammi especially if I've been walking a lot it gets really achy too 



WILSMUM said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> as for moi, its my penultimate day in work today :happydance: feeling much better in terms of the cold but feeling very heavy and uncomfortable in the pelvic region feel like Ava's head is about to pop out of my cervix! I'm also very uncomfortable in general with her ass stuck up and out and her feet in my ribs! yikes!!
> 
> Got my final antenatal class tonight on breastfeeding and postnatal recovery but OH cant come as he needs to be at home for the boiler repair man - freakin hope we can get that sorted cos I'm desperate for a hot shower and heating! Mum is going to come with me instead anyway so will be nice to see her!
> 
> Did you try hitting it with a hammer last night??Click to expand...

:haha: no dont think the plumber would have been too impressed if I'd done that lol


----------



## sammiwry

That's what I'm thinking it is, pulled muscles from Sunday and possibly all the sneezing and coughing I've been doing :S


----------



## Nessicle

aww thanks butterfly! 

I agree Sammi - I sometimes feel guilty for complaining as I work with people with spinal cord and brain injuries but you can only judge what you're going through and pregnancy is bloody hard work xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww tillbob - it's perfectly natural to feel that way. I feel like crying too. It's hard to imagine getting bigger and being able to cope with moving and the tiredness.
xx


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> That's what I'm thinking it is, pulled muscles from Sunday and possibly all the sneezing and coughing I've been doing :S

oh forgot you'd had a cold too - thats what it could be then, I nearly called the hospital last weekend convinced I was going in to early labour because I was having these shooting period type pains every few minutes and had awful backache :flower:


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> That's what I'm thinking it is, pulled muscles from Sunday and possibly all the sneezing and coughing I've been doing :S

 oh god yeah - coughing and sneezing will definitely have pulled your tummy. I hate sneezing - it hurts soooo much :blush:


----------



## sammiwry

Have to say I've been lucky on the cold front Ness! 

Rox was quite good on her walk except for when we got to the field so I cut her walk short as didn't want her pulling and my fingers were too cold to click loud enough for her to realise she was being naughty


----------



## Nessicle

jealous! mines only just starting to go :( but I do feel tons better today I have more energy for sure! Only taken 5 days......


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> jealous! mines only just starting to go :( but I do feel tons better today I have more energy for sure! Only taken 5 days......

I've just got the slight sniffles and chesty cough let of it :D


----------



## Mizze

Till - dont feel bad about feeling down. :hugs: if you feel miserable then thats how you feel! 

Sammi :hug: sounds horrible - hope you feel better soon.

Ness- I think you are right about being shorter and getting more pains - I have only just begun to get a sore or achey bump but Im 6 and more inches taller than you are - im sure %wise it must make a difference - ive got far more frame to absorb the extra weight than you or Googlibear have. 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

I'm 5'2 but thinking now, really do think it's just muscles from the cold and all the walking on Sunday


----------



## - Butterfly -

I wish I'd get up off my lazy arse and do something!!


----------



## WILSMUM

- Butterfly - said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Well turns out DH's ex had her baby yesterday, 5 days overdue, its a girl and weighs 9lb 13!!!! Think DHs eldest daughter is relieved cause there was always the possiblity of her mum or me having the babies on her b'day (which is Monday) so instead she has 1 half sibling born 6 days before and will have another born 7 days after! As long as this lo doesn't decide to come of its own accord before my c-section date of course!!![/QUOTE]
> What would happen in this instance? Would you continue with natural birth or would it be emergency c section? Thanks :hugs:
> 
> dunno hun - a friend of mine was due to have an elective c-section with her second last year and she went into labour first but they still gave her a c-section!
> I guess I'll just see what they advise at the hospital if it does happen which tbh I think is pretty unlikely!! fingers crossed anyway!!!Click to expand...


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> I wish I'd get up off my lazy arse and do something!!

I've hoovered, dusted, on my second lot of washing and walked rox is that any help motivating you?


----------



## lozzy21

Managed 2 hours kip on the sofa so im feeling allmost human. Just having some soup and then im back to gutting the bedroom


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> I wish I'd get up off my lazy arse and do something!!

Why? Stay where you are and enjoy - im going too! :thumbup:

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

I'm cold :( can't put the heating on as need the back door open so I can use the tumble dryer :(


----------



## lozzy21

Sammi go grab a duvet, i have lol


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> Sammi go grab a duvet, i have lol

I have to keep getting up to check dinner so will wrap myself up in the duvet when I've had dinner and washed up. We have a duvet that lives on our sofa :haha:


----------



## louise1302

hi everyone 

saw my consultant today and i have an action plan now

theyve put mne on medication as my bile acids have doubled overnight so am on urso something or other acid, vitamin k, piriton and iron. i have to have a liver scan and twice weekly blood tests as well as twice weekly ctg traces

they gave me the steriod injection today to mature his lungs(another tomorrow) as the main risk with obstetric cholestasis is prem labour but if he hasnt arived by 38 weeks theyre inducing him. i also cant come home after delivery like i wanted as ive got to have a drip to make sure i dont bleed too much and something else to stop me from getitng blood clots

so am a bit stressed but on the whole happier that i know whats going on

great news on the growth scans ladies these babies are growing lovely

lou xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

louise1302 said:


> hi everyone
> 
> saw my consultant today and i have an action plan now
> 
> theyve put mne on medication as my bile acids have doubled overnight so am on urso something or other acid, vitamin k, piriton and iron. i have to have a liver scan and twice weekly blood tests as well as twice weekly ctg traces
> 
> they gave me the steriod injection today to mature his lungs(another tomorrow) as the main risk with obstetric cholestasis is prem labour but if he hasnt arived by 38 weeks theyre inducing him. i also cant come home after delivery like i wanted as ive got to have a drip to make sure i dont bleed too much and something else to stop me from getitng blood clots
> 
> so am a bit stressed but on the whole happier that i know whats going on
> 
> great news on the growth scans ladies these babies are growing lovely
> 
> lou xx

 Thanks for the update hun. Keep well :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

:hugs: louise

Its a bugger that it happened but at least you can LO can be looked after and treated. :kiss:

On another note entirely is it wrong to feel really proud if you can sneeze and NOT pee yourself?? :blush:

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze said:


> :hugs: louise
> 
> Its a bugger that it happened but at least you can LO can be looked after and treated. :kiss:
> 
> On another note entirely is it wrong to feel really proud if you can sneeze and NOT pee yourself?? :blush:
> 
> Mizze xx

:rofl:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Glad you know whats happening now louise :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze said:


> :hugs: louise
> 
> Its a bugger that it happened but at least you can LO can be looked after and treated. :kiss:
> 
> On another note entirely is it wrong to feel really proud if you can sneeze and NOT pee yourself?? :blush:
> 
> Mizze xx

I can still sneeze and not pee myself :-D


----------



## xkirstyx

glad u know whats happening louise and fingers crossed baby stays put! x


----------



## Kerrieann

Louise im glad you know whats going on now :thumbsup:

Glad the scans went well girls, i knew they would!

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Mizze

How are you feeling Kerrieanne? 

Mizze xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Damn it...hospital have called to tell me that GGT results are back and I have got gestational diabetes :nope:

36+2 seems really late in the day to get it! :cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

ive still got the aching and pain in my back but no more blood, thanks for asking mizze! Just gunna wait it out and see what happens, hoping the pain doesnt stay for the next 3 weeks!


----------



## Mizze

AmeliePoulain said:


> Damn it...hospital have called to tell me that GGT results are back and I have got gestational diabetes :nope:
> 
> 36+2 seems really late in the day to get it! :cry:

Oh Amelie - how annoying for you. :hugs: 

Kerrieanne - here's hoping you dont have to wait another 3 weeks! :happydance:

Mizze


----------



## WILSMUM

sammiwry said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: louise
> 
> Its a bugger that it happened but at least you can LO can be looked after and treated. :kiss:
> 
> On another note entirely is it wrong to feel really proud if you can sneeze and NOT pee yourself?? :blush:
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> I can still sneeze and not pee myself :-DClick to expand...

:rofl: Mizze!!!
same here sammi - must say thats onething i've not had problems with and put it down to my pelvic floor, must say DH certainly seems to enjoy it when I practice the exercises during dtd!!!! :blush:

Glad u've got a plan sorted louise - sounds like yr in good hands :hug:


----------



## louise1302

i should be doubly proud lmao im on baby njumber eta 5 not 4 lol and can just about sneeze without peeing :lol: dont make me giggle though :haha:

amelie it does seem late on to get it but at least theyve spoooted it and can keep an eye on you

kerri i hope the pain eases quicklyxx


----------



## sammiwry

WILSMUM said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: louise
> 
> Its a bugger that it happened but at least you can LO can be looked after and treated. :kiss:
> 
> On another note entirely is it wrong to feel really proud if you can sneeze and NOT pee yourself?? :blush:
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> I can still sneeze and not pee myself :-DClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Mizze!!!
> same here sammi - must say thats onething i've not had problems with and put it down to my pelvic floor, must say DH certainly seems to enjoy it when I practice the exercises during dtd!!!! :blush:
> 
> Glad u've got a plan sorted louise - sounds like yr in good hands :hug:Click to expand...


I see it as one of the few benefits of all the horse riding I used to do lol


----------



## Nut_Shake

Oh Amelie thats crap. Dont worry at all though, i looked into it when they thought i may have it and just adjusting your diet will really help, and it will go once the baby comes, so you won't have it for long! xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Louise. I'm glad you know a plan of action hun. They couldn't induce my friend because she has previous csection but other than that it sounds like same course of action for u! All wi be fine :) 

Sorry some of u are gettin sore and fed up now! I get backache/sciatica a bit now but nothin terrible but not long ladies :flower: hang in there :D

I'm just finishing off cottage pie n it smells so nice, I've been off food but this smells nice! I shouldn't be so bloody fat but I just pick at crap atm


----------



## cho

Brilliant Dh has just spotted some stretchies on me i didnt know about:cry:
I know i am going to be covered now!
Glad scans went well girls, kerrie i hope they stop soon for you hun, im soo uncomfy today, this baby best not be late:nope:


----------



## cho

mmm cottage pie, my fav!
I just did a sausage casserole, boring!


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> Brilliant Dh has just spotted some stretchies on me i didnt know about:cry:
> I know i am going to be covered now!
> Glad scans went well girls, kerrie i hope they stop soon for you hun, im soo uncomfy today, this baby best not be late:nope:

I'd of slapped him!!

I found 4 very small ones on my boob today :(


----------



## cho

well i asked him to look under my bump as i remember thats were they started with ds, and he said no but you have them on the back of your hips and some on your sides of bump :(


----------



## sammiwry

tough one then if you asked him to look for you..


----------



## cho

he shoulda lied lol!


----------



## lozzy21

Glad they have managed to sort something out Louise.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Charlotte, they are pregnancy service stripes ;) lol I thought I'd got away with it but my old ones are goin red again! Sigh!! Lol our poor men gettin asked all sorts of questions...there should b a manual for correct answers :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

But if we found out they lied, we would still be pissed of with them


----------



## nikki-lou25

Exactly lozzy lol poor blokes can't win :dohh:


----------



## ducky1502

Evening all :) Just all caught up!

Glad you now know what is happening louise :thumbup:

Glad all the scans went ok :) got mine on friday.

I check my body for stretchmarks a million times a day... as if for some reason if I keep checking they may not appear :dohh:

Been a pretty good day today :thumbup: got my maternity allowance letter through and I'm entitled to the full amount :happydance: and my payments start on tuesday!

Had mw this afternoon, everything is good, baby is 4/5 engaged, she said he's pretty much fully engaged, wasn't expecting that as last friday he was only 1/5 :shock: so no wonder I waddle and struggle to cross my legs lol.


----------



## KellyC75

wishingforbub said:


> I am so excited for my shower tomorrow !!! :)

Have a wonderfull baby shower....Let us know what you get up to, wont you :happydance:



- Butterfly - said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Well turns out DH's ex had her baby yesterday, 5 days overdue, its a girl and weighs 9lb 13!!!! Think DHs eldest daughter is relieved cause there was always the possiblity of her mum or me having the babies on her b'day (which is Monday) so instead she has 1 half sibling born 6 days before and will have another born 7 days after! As long as this lo doesn't decide to come of its own accord before my c-section date of course!!![/QUOTE] What would happen in this instance? Would you continue with natural birth or would it be emergency c section? Thanks :hugs:
> 
> With DS1, I had emergency csection after 10hours labour, with DS2 I was planning to try a vbac, when near the end, they said he was gonna be big & suggested I have a csection again....I was booked in, but went into labour the day before.....
> 
> I arrived at hospital, my waters had gone & contractions were coming thick & fast.....However, in answer to your question, I still had a csection, as the reasons were because baby was going to be so big
> 
> The only pain was that I had to wait around, in labour, for the theatre to become available....:dohh:
> 
> I really, really hope that I dont go into labour this time, just want it all nice & calm PLEASE!!! :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I've struggled so badly working I'm in pain most days with my bump :( thank god maternity leave is here after tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> Woohoo....:happydance: Last day at work tommorow, hope it flys by for you :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> louise1302 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone
> 
> saw my consultant today and i have an action plan now
> 
> lou xxClick to expand...
> 
> Great news Louise, you must feel relieved to know there is now a plan & you & LO are gonna be looked after :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> Damn it...hospital have called to tell me that GGT results are back and I have got gestational diabetes :nope:
> 
> 36+2 seems really late in the day to get it! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no....:nope: Im sorry to hear that, dont know what id do without all my sweet stuff! :blush:
> 
> As Nat says though, not long left now & it will go after LO's birth....:baby: Keep well :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> ive still got the aching and pain in my back but no more blood, thanks for asking mizze! Just gunna wait it out and see what happens, hoping the pain doesnt stay for the next 3 weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> Bless you Kerrie...:hugs: I feel for you, have had backache for some time now....Think its 'big baby' syndrome :baby:
> 
> 'Try' & rest as much as you can :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## cho

haha you girls are right, he wouldnt have been right with any answer
Ducky that is very close so anytime now then for you lovey :)


----------



## ducky1502

I still need to buy a mattress for the cotbed and I'm SO confused.... I know that sprung is best but do I go for normal fully sprung or pocket springs? You can spend anything from £40-£50 on a sprung mattress all the way up to £350 on the M&P website... any advice on what to go for? Should I be really splashing out on it?


----------



## cho

I have real bad back ache tonight, and i have a trapped nerve in my shoulder, plus discovering the stretchies! not a brill night, tonight i want Dylan out! well 37 weeks :)


----------



## mrsbling

I have just eaten yummy Apple Pie & Custard, as DH has gone to watch the footie and iI didnt want to make tea for myself ;)

Soo now I am going to listen to my 'Effective Birth Preparation' CD and see if that makes me feel calmer ready for when its time for the real thing lol ;)


----------



## WILSMUM

sammiwry said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: louise
> 
> Its a bugger that it happened but at least you can LO can be looked after and treated. :kiss:
> 
> On another note entirely is it wrong to feel really proud if you can sneeze and NOT pee yourself?? :blush:
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> I can still sneeze and not pee myself :-DClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Mizze!!!
> same here sammi - must say thats onething i've not had problems with and put it down to my pelvic floor, must say DH certainly seems to enjoy it when I practice the exercises during dtd!!!! :blush:
> 
> Glad u've got a plan sorted louise - sounds like yr in good hands :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see it as one of the few benefits of all the horse riding I used to do lolClick to expand...

I hadn't thought of that - I had my own horse from age 11 to 18 so guess that could have something to do with it!!!



ducky1502 said:


> I still need to buy a mattress for the cotbed and I'm SO confused.... I know that sprung is best but do I go for normal fully sprung or pocket springs? You can spend anything from £40-£50 on a sprung mattress all the way up to £350 on the M&P website... any advice on what to go for? Should I be really splashing out on it?

I got one from Kiddicare - this one I think:
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...ay0_10751_-1_102380_10001?cm_vc=WeRecommendIO

I got one from mamas and papas for Wil but can't remember which one it was but have a feeling it may have just been a foam one and he's not had any problems with sleeping or anything!


----------



## Kerrieann

Charlotte i noticed stretchies today too! Funny tho as i noticed them dead on 37 weeks with Jake too :cry: oh well, i dont mind as much this time apart from i have them on my hips and didnt get them there last time.


----------



## Kerrieann

Ducky we got this one in the sale, its worth spending out on one if baby will be using it for 5 years

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Nursery/Mattresses/Duo-Airflow-Spring-Cotbed-Mattress(0074001)


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> Charlotte i noticed stretchies today too! Funny tho as i noticed them dead on 37 weeks with Jake too :cry: oh well, i dont mind as much this time apart from i have them on my hips and didnt get them there last time.

i think mine are old ones that have gone pink again!
I never had any stretchmarks with Bradley till 40 weeks i had like 2 tiny ones under my bump, then when i gave birth they were everywhere was sooo weird!


----------



## meeley

WILSMUM said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: louise
> 
> Its a bugger that it happened but at least you can LO can be looked after and treated. :kiss:
> 
> On another note entirely is it wrong to feel really proud if you can sneeze and NOT pee yourself?? :blush:
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> I can still sneeze and not pee myself :-DClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Mizze!!!
> same here sammi - must say thats onething i've not had problems with and put it down to my pelvic floor, must say DH certainly seems to enjoy it when I practice the exercises during dtd!!!! :blush:
> 
> Glad u've got a plan sorted louise - sounds like yr in good hands :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see it as one of the few benefits of all the horse riding I used to do lolClick to expand...
> 
> I hadn't thought of that - I had my own horse from age 11 to 18 so guess that could have something to do with it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I still need to buy a mattress for the cotbed and I'm SO confused.... I know that sprung is best but do I go for normal fully sprung or pocket springs? You can spend anything from £40-£50 on a sprung mattress all the way up to £350 on the M&P website... any advice on what to go for? Should I be really splashing out on it?Click to expand...
> 
> I got one from Kiddicare - this one I think:
> https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...ay0_10751_-1_102380_10001?cm_vc=WeRecommendIO
> 
> I got one from mamas and papas for Wil but can't remember which one it was but have a feeling it may have just been a foam one and he's not had any problems with sleeping or anything!Click to expand...

I've got the same mattress from Kiddicare!! :winkwink:
Why do u mention horseriding? If your a regular rider is that supposed to help?
I have been riding since I was 3 and only gave up at 20wks pregnant!!
I'm lucky enough to own one!


----------



## WILSMUM

Kerrieann said:


> Ducky we got this one in the sale, its worth spending out on one if baby will be using it for 5 years
> 
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Nursery/Mattresses/Duo-Airflow-Spring-Cotbed-Mattress(0074001)

Wil was out of his cotbed by the time he was 3 and a half and this baby'll probably be the same as it'll get Wils current bed when we get him a queen size one which'll take him through to uni!


I can't remember who it was that said they got their Maternity Allowance letter but whoever it was what did it say? I got mine a week or so ago and it just said how much I was entitled to a week, start and end date and that I would get an arrears payment on 11th of this month and the dates that payment covers but it didn't actually state when my 4 weekly payments would start so i've just presumed it will be 4 weeks from the date this arrears payment goes up to!!


----------



## WILSMUM

meeley said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: louise
> 
> Its a bugger that it happened but at least you can LO can be looked after and treated. :kiss:
> 
> On another note entirely is it wrong to feel really proud if you can sneeze and NOT pee yourself?? :blush:
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> I can still sneeze and not pee myself :-DClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Mizze!!!
> same here sammi - must say thats onething i've not had problems with and put it down to my pelvic floor, must say DH certainly seems to enjoy it when I practice the exercises during dtd!!!! :blush:
> 
> Glad u've got a plan sorted louise - sounds like yr in good hands :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see it as one of the few benefits of all the horse riding I used to do lolClick to expand...
> 
> I hadn't thought of that - I had my own horse from age 11 to 18 so guess that could have something to do with it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I still need to buy a mattress for the cotbed and I'm SO confused.... I know that sprung is best but do I go for normal fully sprung or pocket springs? You can spend anything from £40-£50 on a sprung mattress all the way up to £350 on the M&P website... any advice on what to go for? Should I be really splashing out on it?Click to expand...
> 
> I got one from Kiddicare - this one I think:
> https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...ay0_10751_-1_102380_10001?cm_vc=WeRecommendIO
> 
> I got one from mamas and papas for Wil but can't remember which one it was but have a feeling it may have just been a foam one and he's not had any problems with sleeping or anything!Click to expand...
> 
> I've got the same mattress from Kiddicare!! :winkwink:
> Why do u mention horseriding? If your a regular rider is that supposed to help?
> I have been riding since I was 3 and only gave up at 20wks pregnant!!
> I'm lucky enough to own one!Click to expand...

Lol! I was gonna get the Rochingham (I think?) one from there but this one looked exactly the same for less money!!!
i hadn't really thought about it but sammi said she thinks its the reason for her non wee leaking when sneezing etc


----------



## spencerbear

Evening

Glad all scans went well today

Kerrie hope your ok x

Louise its good that you have a plan of action in place, so much has happened in the last few days, it feels like oly yesterday we were both moaning about the itching :hugs:

Im still waiting to hear about my maternity allowance, hope it doesnt take too long to sort out.

Ive got mw in the morning, will see how baby is doing then. Am going to try and remembe to do a bump pic tomorrow as its been a few weeks

:hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

ducky1502 said:


> Evening all :) Just all caught up!
> 
> Glad you now know what is happening louise :thumbup:
> 
> Glad all the scans went ok :) got mine on friday.
> 
> I check my body for stretchmarks a million times a day... as if for some reason if I keep checking they may not appear :dohh:
> 
> Been a pretty good day today :thumbup: got my maternity allowance letter through and I'm entitled to the full amount :happydance: and my payments start on tuesday!
> 
> Had mw this afternoon, everything is good, baby is 4/5 engaged, she said he's pretty much fully engaged, wasn't expecting that as last friday he was only 1/5 :shock: so no wonder I waddle and struggle to cross my legs lol.

 Glad your appt went well. yippee for getting your MA :thumbup:


----------



## - Butterfly -

With the help of DH I have finally got round to packing my hospital bag.

I've just got baby's bag to do now!!

Off to sleep now and then only one more day until my scan and consultant appt. Please let the consultant be nice and just agree to my section and hopefully a little earlier than 39 weeks (really hoping for 38 but think I may be pushing it).

Night night all x


----------



## louise1302

i better get the rest of my hospital bag finished seeing as he could decide to arrive anytime eeeek 

spencerbear im so glad i went and got it checked out, my itching isnt even that bad most of the time and when ross said that he would call the hosp for me i was like nooo dont worry ill be fine, am so glad he insisted on making the call now otherwise id have this and be none the wiser which is scary

have read today that with O.C thats being controlled the risk of anything bad happennning is not really any greater than anyone elses and its reassured me a bit, in a way i want him to come soon though to ease my mind and remove any risk

sorry im probs just rambling its been an odd few days- back to the hosp in the morning for hopefully the last of my appt this week, good bloody job its less than 10 mins drive away


----------



## lozzy21

So much for being more emotional when your pregnant, i normaly cry like a baby at the pride of britain awards but not a tear this year.


----------



## ducky1502

It was me who got my maternity allowance letter. It said i will get paid every two wks on a tues so assuming it will start next tues as thats when my arrears payment goes up to... I think! Im just so happy im entitled to it all.


----------



## lozzy21

Can i cut my nipples off please?


----------



## xkirstyx

lozzy if u cant ur nipples off u cant bf!!!!! :(

i just watched the incubator on 4od soooo sad lozzy that would make you cry! all about babies being born 25,26weeks!


----------



## lozzy21

I might watch it tomorrow when OH is out so he cant laught at me. At the moment i dont care if i cut them off and cant BF. About 6/7 times a day they go realy sore and errect, gess there just practicing.

I had 3 whole hours of interupted sleep on the sofa and then OH woke me up to go up to bed because he was sick of sitting on the floor and got up there and couldent sleep so iv got back up. Im tired but wide awake at the same time


----------



## spencerbear

louise1302 said:


> i better get the rest of my hospital bag finished seeing as he could decide to arrive anytime eeeek
> 
> spencerbear im so glad i went and got it checked out, my itching isnt even that bad most of the time and when ross said that he would call the hosp for me i was like nooo dont worry ill be fine, am so glad he insisted on making the call now otherwise id have this and be none the wiser which is scary
> 
> have read today that with O.C thats being controlled the risk of anything bad happennning is not really any greater than anyone elses and its reassured me a bit, in a way i want him to come soon though to ease my mind and remove any risk
> 
> sorry im probs just rambling its been an odd few days- back to the hosp in the morning for hopefully the last of my appt this week, good bloody job its less than 10 mins drive away

Im going to talk to mine today, as its no better at all, in fact worse than before. Im sure mine is just a stupid irritaion but its horrible.


Sorry you cant sleep lozzy, its really annoying when your comfy and they make you move isnt it......

I gave up trying to sleep at 4 as i couldnt take the pain in my hips anymore, can barely walk with it today, typical as need to wlk my arse to midwife :cry:

Happy Last day Ness :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

im sooooo tired jack had me up all night! :( back and pelvis are killing me aswell :(

ness have a fab last day! xxxx


----------



## sammiwry

Riding is meant to be very good for the pelvic floor muscles as it's what we use to help keep us in the saddle, stop, turn etc so should be very toned as long as we've ridden with no very bad habits


----------



## mummyclo

Is a bh supposed to hurt? And come every 5 mins?
If not :o ahhh, I don't want no false or real labor :(
Hope everyone is ok :hugs:
X


----------



## WILSMUM

ducky1502 said:


> It was me who got my maternity allowance letter. It said i will get paid every two wks on a tues so assuming it will start next tues as thats when my arrears payment goes up to... I think! Im just so happy im entitled to it all.

pretty much basically the same as mine then but mine says its usually paid on a Wednesday every 4 weeks and the arrears payment I'm getting today is for a part week (Fri-Wed) so kinda makes sense! I requested for mine to be paid 4 weekly as DHs wages, child benefit and tax credits are all paid 4 weekly.


----------



## sammiwry

Ness hope your last day goes well! 

Had one of my worst nights sleep last night :-( if I wasn't awake with a coughing fit I couldn't get comfy and then got woken up by a strange pain in my wrist :-s


----------



## till bob

mornin girls hope ur ok yeh braxton hicks can be painful and come and go but as u r over 37 weeks id just keep an eye on things hun as cud be real thing. im really confused was just readin duckys post about how engaged u r and its says u r now 4 5th engaged and was only 1 5th engaged before my midwife told me that u start off bein 5 5th then go 2 1 5th wen ur completely engaged it this right or wrong has my midwife told me wrong i really dont know cant remember wen i was pregnant with tilly just know i was 3 5th for weeks x


----------



## nikki-lou25

mummyclo said:


> Is a bh supposed to hurt? And come every 5 mins?
> If not :o ahhh, I don't want no false or real labor :(
> Hope everyone is ok :hugs:
> X

Ooh is baby makin a bid for freedom?? I ave had some painful BHs but every 5 mins seems quite regular! 
Are u down for homebirth? Give ur midwife a ring just in case Hun :)

Kerrie how are u this morning? Any more pain/blood?

I've seen a few of u say u had a bad night and/or are in pain- I hope u all feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

till bob said:


> mornin girls hope ur ok yeh braxton hicks can be painful and come and go but as u r over 37 weeks id just keep an eye on things hun as cud be real thing. im really confused was just readin duckys post about how engaged u r and its says u r now 4 5th engaged and was only 1 5th engaged before my midwife told me that u start off bein 5 5th then go 2 1 5th wen ur completely engaged it this right or wrong has my midwife told me wrong i really dont know cant remember wen i was pregnant with tilly just know i was 3 5th for weeks x

All midwives do it differently I think coz when I was havin aimee I had one say "this baby is only 4/5" not goin anywhere yet" I went into labour late that night lol!

This baby is still free, hopin for some engagement soon, I'll ask my midwife how she does it as she's been a midwife for a long time & I think it depends how/when they were taught


----------



## nikki-lou25

FAT BABY!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats on fat baby Nikki! 

I was told last week madden is at brim so hoping next week he'll of begun to get engaged


----------



## mummyclo

:o Yes im having a homebirth. They aren't that painful just a lot more uncomfortable than they usually are.
If it starts really hurting will call :)
I wish we could just get nothing....then labor so we can tell! :haha:


----------



## cho

wahoo for fat baby
mummyclo just take it easy :hugs:
ive always known it to start at 1/5 engaged till 5/5 which would be fully:shrug: x


----------



## nikki-lou25

My bubba is resting on the brim too! Has been for quite a few weeks, I've even had a crazy irrational fear that maybe the heads too big to engage! Lol mad!

Chloe good luck if this is it!! I was unsure when I started with Aimee coz I didn't have "pain" it was discomfort! I didn't feel real pain til transition - hope ur the same :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

I think our ears should turn blue or somethin at the start of labour so we kno for sure lol


----------



## sammiwry

Haha blue ears!


----------



## mummyclo

I think thats a great idea nikki! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

So much for my hoovering yesterday, rox has attacked tatty again :-(


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl:


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol!!!!

I knew it was labour with Wil cause my waters broke first and then about 5-10 mins after that contractions started lasting 1 min 5 mins apart!!!! And there was no mistaking they were contractions everytime I had one I had to get up and go lean over on the kitchen work top!!!


----------



## louise1302

aaaarrrrggghhhh for feck sake, ive waited the 6 weeks for my hip grant so i called them to be told that i didnt answer one of the questions(a tick in a box apparently) so head office need to write to me to answer it wtf why cant they just ask me on the phone. if i hadnt thought to phone then theyd still be sat on it as the letter still hasnt been sent out to me hes requesting it today. do they just not like giving it out, baby will be here before i get it now

has anyone else had to wait for anything fromn the head office place? and did it take long after that because they wont pay it if he gets here . i needed that to get the bloody new mattress too grrrrr


----------



## sammiwry

Louise it took them 4 weeks to send mine back from head office, 2 weeks after filling in the year on the date I'm still waiting for it!


----------



## mummyclo

They are so picky! My midwife accidentally put the date as 1 day before i was 25 weeks or whatever and they sen it back! IDIOTS! Sent it off again, and got it within a week :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Thought I'd say a big good morrrrrning! On my phone so not scrolled back much, hope everyones ok! Louise, that's crap about the hip grant, but at least you called and know the problem now. I reckon it will be about 4 weeks until it goes into your account now, knowing how slow they are. But as long as you get it,which you will xx
Wow the weather is just stunning today...


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> :rofl:

Would you like to come and rehoover for me?


----------



## lozzy21

Morning all.

Ness last day!!!

I slept OK when i went back to bed, OH was rather huggy in his sleep last night, everytime i turned over he would pull me back in for a hug.


----------



## till bob

im the same babies just at the brim of my pelvis really thought that shed engaged oh rite so sum midwifes r just taught different thats ok then mines lovely but she is abit dippy lol and my labour was the same wilsmum my waters broke contractions every 2 minutes then delivered within 2 hours there was def no mistakin lol just prayin its the same this time x


----------



## sammiwry

till bob said:


> im the same babies just at the brim of my pelvis really thought that shed engaged oh rite so sum midwifes r just taught different thats ok then mines lovely but she is abit dippy lol and my labour was the same wilsmum my waters broke contractions every 2 minutes then delivered within 2 hours there was def no mistakin lol just prayin its the same this time x

Some ways sounds like the perfect labour!


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze said:


> Ness- I think you are right about being shorter and getting more pains - I have only just begun to get a sore or achey bump but Im 6 and more inches taller than you are - im sure %wise it must make a difference - ive got far more frame to absorb the extra weight than you or Googlibear have.
> 
> Mizze xx

Yeah possibly and I have a really small frame too - according to my mum I should wait another 10 years to have my next baby given all the aches and pains I've had. When I tell her that on here pretty much all of us suffer some form of aches and pains she can't understand it as she never suffered anything through any of her pregnancies no achiness, no SPD nothing. I just tell her she's seriously lucky but she doesnt half make me feel like I'm moaning for nothing! xx



WILSMUM said:


> dunno hun - a friend of mine was due to have an elective c-section with her second last year and she went into labour first but they still gave her a c-section!
> I guess I'll just see what they advise at the hospital if it does happen which tbh I think is pretty unlikely!! fingers crossed anyway!!!

Even if you go in to labour before your scheduled section they will still do it - my friend was due to have one on the Thursday at 37 weeks but her LO decided to come on the Monday and she just had to wait until any emergencies had been dealt with but she still had a c-sec :flower:



louise1302 said:


> hi everyone
> 
> saw my consultant today and i have an action plan now
> 
> theyve put mne on medication as my bile acids have doubled overnight so am on urso something or other acid, vitamin k, piriton and iron. i have to have a liver scan and twice weekly blood tests as well as twice weekly ctg traces
> 
> they gave me the steriod injection today to mature his lungs(another tomorrow) as the main risk with obstetric cholestasis is prem labour but if he hasnt arived by 38 weeks theyre inducing him. i also cant come home after delivery like i wanted as ive got to have a drip to make sure i dont bleed too much and something else to stop me from getitng blood clots
> 
> so am a bit stressed but on the whole happier that i know whats going on
> 
> great news on the growth scans ladies these babies are growing lovely
> 
> lou xx

Glad you have a plan of action hun and they're keeping a close eye on you, bet you feel fed up and worried though! Sounds like they're fully prepared for everything though - easier said than done but try not to worry xx



Kerrieann said:


> ive still got the aching and pain in my back but no more blood, thanks for asking mizze! Just gunna wait it out and see what happens, hoping the pain doesnt stay for the next 3 weeks!

Glad theres no more blood and fx the pains ease up for you :( nothing more frustrating than being in pain for what seems like a lifetime!



ducky1502 said:


> Evening all :) Just all caught up!
> 
> Glad you now know what is happening louise :thumbup:
> 
> Glad all the scans went ok :) got mine on friday.
> 
> I check my body for stretchmarks a million times a day... as if for some reason if I keep checking they may not appear :dohh:
> 
> Been a pretty good day today :thumbup: got my maternity allowance letter through and I'm entitled to the full amount :happydance: and my payments start on tuesday!
> 
> Had mw this afternoon, everything is good, baby is 4/5 engaged, she said he's pretty much fully engaged, wasn't expecting that as last friday he was only 1/5 :shock: so no wonder I waddle and struggle to cross my legs lol.

woo hoo on baby being 4/5 engaged and your mat allowance :happydance: 

I think Ava must be a little engaged now because my pubic bone and pelvis really aches when I walk around and I got loads of pressure on my cervix and bum but her feet are still in my ribs so she cant be that much engaged perhaps 1/5 or so! Not looking forward to 5/5 lol! 



ducky1502 said:


> I still need to buy a mattress for the cotbed and I'm SO confused.... I know that sprung is best but do I go for normal fully sprung or pocket springs? You can spend anything from £40-£50 on a sprung mattress all the way up to £350 on the M&P website... any advice on what to go for? Should I be really splashing out on it?

I bought a £20 brand new foam air circulating mattress from ebay for my cot - though mine isnt a cot bed just a cot so she wont be in it long enough to warrant spending much more :thumbup:



xkirstyx said:


> im sooooo tired jack had me up all night! :( back and pelvis are killing me aswell :(
> 
> ness have a fab last day! xxxx

Thank you chick and to everyone else :happydance: woo hoo thought this day would never arrive!! xx



mummyclo said:


> Is a bh supposed to hurt? And come every 5 mins?
> If not :o ahhh, I don't want no false or real labor :(
> Hope everyone is ok :hugs:
> X

My BH's have started to hurt hun and when I get them in the afternoon and evenings they last around 30 seconds and happen every few minutes :( 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

so my last day in work today woop woop!!!! sooo chuffed that this day is finally here!! 

still full of cold and think only way I'll get rid of it is staying indoors in the "warmth" (still not got the boiler fixed yet grr!!!!) thankfully we have a fire in the room and a little plug in radiator in the bedroom! But the house is so cold I don't want to move from room to room cleaning! the house is a right shit tip lol

Had my final antenatal class last night and we discussed breastfeeding and postnatal care, it was ok but again nothing really that I didnt know. Mum came with me as Mark had to stay in for the plumber who didnt come til 8pm anyway so he could actually have come but never mind!! 

We've ordered chinese for lunch at work and it gets delivered to the office - chicken satay nom nom!!


----------



## lozzy21

Dunno how your thinking about lunch, iv just had breakfast.

Got my first antinatal class today, is for 3 hours instead of 1.5 since last weeks got cancled. Think il treat myself to a coffee on the way.


----------



## mummyclo

Ness! You jammy cow! Chinese at work for lunch!!! :o
Hope you have a nice last day :)


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Dunno how your thinking about lunch, iv just had breakfast.
> 
> Got my first antinatal class today, is for 3 hours instead of 1.5 since last weeks got cancled. Think il treat myself to a coffee on the way.




mummyclo said:


> Ness! You jammy cow! Chinese at work for lunch!!! :o
> Hope you have a nice last day :)

:haha: he he I cant wait I'm starving!! 

Lol Lozzy I ate my breakfast at 6am when I was up for work so pretty starving!


----------



## lozzy21

:rofl: Im watching i dident know i was pregnant and nearly wet my self laughing at one of the dads.

" I thought it was her intestings falling out"

Why would her intestings be falling out her fanny? :rofl:


----------



## sammiwry

Ness glad your last day is going ok! And lucky you Chinese for lunch!

I just rung up about my hip grant! Was authorised yesterday so should be in my account by next Thursday!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Lozzy you crack me up :rofl:

No more bleeding for me thankfully, just lots of bh and aching now but slept alot better last night, everyone seems tot hink its arly labour and that was a show but im not convinced and dont want to et my hopes up! But will be having lots of sex and walks just in case :haha:

Is it ur last day today ness? if so, i hope you enjoy it and hopefully you will get some prezzies :happydance:

Chloe, my bh are sometimes quiet painful and i have to stop what im doing and breathe through them, they are just very good practice me thinks, but if they stay regular and get stronger over the day then defo give ur midwife a call!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Lozzy you crack me up:rofl:

No more bleeding for me thankfully, just lots of bh and aching now but slept alot better last night, everyone seems tot hink its arly labour and that was a show but im not convinced and dont want to et my hopes up! But will be having lots of sex and walks just in case :haha:

Is it ur last day today ness? if so, i hope you enjoy it and hopefully you will get some prezzies :hppydance:

Chloe, my bh are sometimes quiet painful and i have to stop what im doing and breathe through them, they are just very good practice me thinks, but if they stay regular and get stronger over the day then defo give ur midwife a call!!


----------



## ducky1502

Tillbob im 4/5 engaged but 1/5 palpable if that makes sense. So she can feel 1/5 of his head still on my notes it says 1/5 because thats how my midwives write it. They are all different though. Like when 4/5 was written on my notes at 31wks he was only 1/5 engaged. Pretty confusing.


----------



## Kerrieann

im 3/5th engaged but because its my second aparently he can pop back out of the pelvis at any time. Do you think you will be early zoe seeing as he started engaging early? Think Jake engaged at 36 weeks x


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> :rofl: Im watching i dident know i was pregnant and nearly wet my self laughing at one of the dads.
> 
> " I thought it was her intestings falling out"
> 
> Why would her intestings be falling out her fanny? :rofl:

:rofl: there are some really thick people out there!! It always astounds me that someone wouldnt know they were pregnant - given how much they move around and how much crap you go through when pregnant how the hell do they not realise?! 



sammiwry said:


> Ness glad your last day is going ok! And lucky you Chinese for lunch!
> 
> I just rung up about my hip grant! Was authorised yesterday so should be in my account by next Thursday!!

thank you honey! yay for hip grant about time hey?! 



Kerrieann said:


> Lozzy you crack me up :rofl:
> 
> No more bleeding for me thankfully, just lots of bh and aching now but slept alot better last night, everyone seems tot hink its arly labour and that was a show but im not convinced and dont want to et my hopes up! But will be having lots of sex and walks just in case :haha:
> 
> Is it ur last day today ness? if so, i hope you enjoy it and hopefully you will get some prezzies :happydance:
> 
> Chloe, my bh are sometimes quiet painful and i have to stop what im doing and breathe through them, they are just very good practice me thinks, but if they stay regular and get stronger over the day then defo give ur midwife a call!!

yeah last day today hun! :happydance: ready for a day of doing sod all tomorrow ha ha! Oh except my foot and leg massage which I think I'll have to rearrange cos I'm still not feeling well really! 

Yeah I have to breathe through my BH's too Kerrieann, they always seem to happen when I'm in public too and I get some really odd looks!


----------



## mrsbling

Ness, hope you have a great last day, and they get you loads of pressies :thumbup: Then you will be able to put your feet up and chill out for a few weeks :)

I am really jealous of your lunch too, I love chinese ;)


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrieann said:


> im 3/5th engaged but because its my second aparently he can pop back out of the pelvis at any time. Do you think you will be early zoe seeing as he started engaging early? Think Jake engaged at 36 weeks x

No I don't think he will be early to be honest. Obviously I don't want to go overdue by much, if at all and I DEFINATELY don't want to be induced but right now I'm in no rush to get him out lol. Maybe once I've finished work next wed and I've completely sorted the nursery and got the last few bits I'll begin to want him out sooner though :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

Been to mw.... little one is 3/5ths but that really mean nothing for me, although does explain the scrapping feeling. Got my next appointment in 2 weeks to go through my homebirth stuff


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Mrsbling!! :) 

Sat here with my chinese and its very spicy lol hope I dont bring on early labour just yet ;) 

Ducky I'll be begging for induction if she's not here at 40 weeks lol


----------



## Nut_Shake

Oh yay Ness! LAST DAY!! Bet you're grinning from ear to ear!! xx


----------



## sammiwry

Ness I wouldn't cancel tomorrow, can't think of a better way to start mat leave than a bit of pampering! It'll also be sods law you'll cancel today and wake up fine tomorrow!!


----------



## Nessicle

Oh man I'm so happy Nat!!! Couldnt eat all my chinese though its too spicy! I'm sat here shaking and sweating!! eek!


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Ness I wouldn't cancel tomorrow, can't think of a better way to start mat leave than a bit of pampering! It'll also be sods law you'll cancel today and wake up fine tomorrow!!

ha ha yeah it would be lol have changed it to next week though because the weather is horrendous here and its going to be horrible tomorrow, so dont fancy getting on the bus in the rain and gales if I do still feel poo


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Ness I wouldn't cancel tomorrow, can't think of a better way to start mat leave than a bit of pampering! It'll also be sods law you'll cancel today and wake up fine tomorrow!!
> 
> ha ha yeah it would be lol have changed it to next week though because the weather is horrendous here and its going to be horrible tomorrow, so dont fancy getting on the bus in the rain and gales if I do still feel pooClick to expand...

Well at least you've managed to change it  


Why did me and warren never get rox a kong toy?! Mum got her one for her house and she loved it so I went and got her one when I went out shopping and she's not left it alone! 

On a bad note managed to block my bank card using my correct pin?! Luckily had cash so could pay for the stuff for dinner!


----------



## till bob

so glad its ur last day ness and i dont blame u for cancellin the weather is awful and besides as its ur first day of maternity u cud just have a total pj day and do nothin at all lol. Now this may sound like a really stupid question but iv just brought a gym ball now am i just ment to sit on it and bounce literally or is there sum sort of technique lol i remember sumone sayin that at there antenatal class they were shown wat to do on them and how long r u supposed to do it for iv just been on mine for 15 mins and got off it knackered feel like iv had a work out lol xx


----------



## Nessicle

nightmare Sammi! I've done that before and it takes an age for a new card!


----------



## Nessicle

till bob said:


> so glad its ur last day ness and i dont blame u for cancellin the weather is awful and besides as its ur first day of maternity u cud just have a total pj day and do nothin at all lol. Now this may sound like a really stupid question but iv just brought a gym ball now am i just ment to sit on it and bounce literally or is there sum sort of technique lol i remember sumone sayin that at there antenatal class they were shown wat to do on them and how long r u supposed to do it for iv just been on mine for 15 mins and got off it knackered feel like iv had a work out lol xx

yeah definitely total pj day in the room with my fleecy blanket and the fire on as the boiler is broken so dont fancy tidying up etc when its cold the weather is shocking too! 

yeah we got shown how to use it - basically you sit on it with your legs at right angles and rock gently side to side, front to back and round with your hips and its lovely feels really nice cos theres less pressure on your cervix. 

If you just gently bounce up and down too its suppose to encourage baby's head downwards :thumbup: 

I find if I have a lot of backache that I lean over the ball on my knees and gently rock forwards a little it relieves the pressure xx


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> nightmare Sammi! I've done that before and it takes an age for a new card!

Don't say that ness :'( I have no spare card and no cash now! I shall have to rely on warren getting me cash!


----------



## Nessicle

yiou can take your passport/driving licence and a bill with you and draw out over the counter if you need to


----------



## till bob

thanks ness will have to try those i did do the bouncin one tryin to get phoebes head engaged lol x


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> yiou can take your passport/driving licence and a bill with you and draw out over the counter if you need to

I know but then I've got to drive to Basingstoke to be able to get cash and I need petrol and a new headlight first!


----------



## Mizze

nikki-lou25 said:


> FAT BABY!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Yey!! :happydance:



louise1302 said:


> aaaarrrrggghhhh for feck sake, ive waited the 6 weeks for my hip grant so i called them to be told that i didnt answer one of the questions(a tick in a box apparently) so head office need to write to me to answer it wtf why cant they just ask me on the phone. if i hadnt thought to phone then theyd still be sat on it as the letter still hasnt been sent out to me hes requesting it today. do they just not like giving it out, baby will be here before i get it now
> 
> has anyone else had to wait for anything fromn the head office place? and did it take long after that because they wont pay it if he gets here . i needed that to get the bloody new mattress too grrrrr

Oh Louise what a crappy thing! And how ridiculous. 



sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> yiou can take your passport/driving licence and a bill with you and draw out over the counter if you need to
> 
> I know but then I've got to drive to Basingstoke to be able to get cash and I need petrol and a new headlight first!Click to expand...

I used to live in Basingstoke - many years ago! 


Well guess which numpty completely forgot she had a consultant appt at 9am this morning. :blush: I didnt even wake until 9.30 and had no clue until about 10ish when my Mother rang to see how it had gone!! :dohh::dohh::dohh:

Happily when I rang to apologise and rearrange they told me to come on anyway and that id have to wait. Even better for me when I got there the girls needing scans were all behind so they bumped me up and I was in and out within the hour. :happydance: It was all a bit pointless anyway as yesterday went so well. Anyway they are happy for me to give birth in the birth centre and see no reason to keep me under consultant care (was only there because of previous early MC's) so all good. :happydance::happydance:

Ness - Congratulations on your last day at work!! Bet you are over the moon :cloud9::cloud9:

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Sammi what a pain hun! 

Mizze thats great news glad all is well and you dont need to be under consultant care now! 

Is it normal for bubs movements to be so painful sometimes you have to take a sharp intake of breath and hold on to something...? Feels like her head and shoulders are grinding on my bones its sooo painful!


----------



## sammiwry

Pain indeed! Don't like driving on the motorway without my headlights in this weather! 

Mizze what a small world!!

Ness I sometimes dig my fingers into something when madden is kicking my ribs!


----------



## Mizze

Bugger!

Just heard from my brother - he had been accepted into the police - intake to begin next March - they have just cancelled the intake. He is absolutely gutted - he has wanted this for ages. I really feel for him - took him years to work out what he wanted to do and he was SO CLOSE to making it happen. 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Awww no mizze that's awful for your brother :(


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo no mizze! What force was that?


----------



## Mizze

South Wales Police

though I suspect most forces will be cutting most if not all of their recruitment. 

We are really gutted because we thought he was in hte last round of recruitment before they stopped it - but no.

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

aaarrggghhh just phoned about my HIP grant and apparently it says iv been paid on the records so will contact head office and they will contact me, argh what a joke!


----------



## spencerbear

sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Ness I wouldn't cancel tomorrow, can't think of a better way to start mat leave than a bit of pampering! It'll also be sods law you'll cancel today and wake up fine tomorrow!!
> 
> ha ha yeah it would be lol have changed it to next week though because the weather is horrendous here and its going to be horrible tomorrow, so dont fancy getting on the bus in the rain and gales if I do still feel pooClick to expand...
> 
> Well at least you've managed to change it
> 
> 
> Why did me and warren never get rox a kong toy?! Mum got her one for her house and she loved it so I went and got her one when I went out shopping and she's not left it alone!
> 
> On a bad note managed to block my bank card using my correct pin?! Luckily had cash so could pay for the stuff for dinner!Click to expand...

whats a kong toy and where do you get it?


Oh mizze thats bad, feel for him.

Im such a dumb arse, ive washed and ironed all the baby clothes, put them into the drawers in age groups and turns out i have 15 0-3 months sleepsuits and only 4 newborn, so seriously need to go shopping now :dohh:


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo no Kirsty! Could they tell you when it was supposedly paid? As when I rung earlier I was told it had been authorised yesterday so will appear in my bank account by next Thursday.

I've been a busy bee! Cleaned the kitchen, (not moped the floor as have to have the back door open for tumble dryer and leaves keep blowing in so will do that later), poo picked during a non rainy spell, rung up the housing maintenance people to report the broken pull cord in the bathroom and the leaky guttering. Now about rehoover tattys mess and then start dinner...


----------



## sammiwry

Spencerbear they do different types of kong toys! The one my mum has for rox you squeeze it an put treats in it donate has to chew it to get them out, the one ingot her has a squeaky thing in it. And they do all sorts of other toys! Mum got hers from Pets at home an I got mine from the local pet shop


----------



## spencerbear

Thanks will hve a look out for them x


----------



## xkirstyx

nah i tried to ask but the guy was being a pain and felt like he kept trying to get me off the phone, im fumming like i need that money to pay my cot! argh


----------



## sammiwry

Spencerbear I can't recommend it enough! Rox has only just left it alone and that's because she's fallen asleep!


----------



## sammiwry

xkirstyx said:


> nah i tried to ask but the guy was being a pain and felt like he kept trying to get me off the phone, im fumming like i need that money to pay my cot! argh

How annoying! Sounds a lot like the woman I had on the phone from HSBC as my call didn't follow her flow chart she wasn't interested.


----------



## - Butterfly -

nikki-lou25 said:


> FAT BABY!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

 Yippeee!!



c.holdway said:


> wahoo for fat baby
> mummyclo just take it easy :hugs:
> ive always known it to start at 1/5 engaged till 5/5 which would be fully:shrug: x

yeah that's what I thought too :thumbup:



louise1302 said:


> aaaarrrrggghhhh for feck sake, ive waited the 6 weeks for my hip grant so i called them to be told that i didnt answer one of the questions(a tick in a box apparently) so head office need to write to me to answer it wtf why cant they just ask me on the phone. if i hadnt thought to phone then theyd still be sat on it as the letter still hasnt been sent out to me hes requesting it today. do they just not like giving it out, baby will be here before i get it now
> 
> has anyone else had to wait for anything fromn the head office place? and did it take long after that because they wont pay it if he gets here . i needed that to get the bloody new mattress too grrrrr

 OMG how frustrating :growlmad:

Mizze - so glad your appointment went well. Sorry to hear about your brother :hugs:

Ness - nearly finished hun. A PJ day tomorrow sounds like EXACTLY what is needed for you :thumbup: It will definitely be a Feet Up Friday for you!!


----------



## sammiwry

I swear rox is trying to undo all my hard work! She's just come in and out her muddy paws all over my clean washing machine!


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> I swear rox is trying to undo all my hard work! She's just come in and out her muddy paws all over my clean washing machine!

 Wouldn't it be great if they could wipe their paws!! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I swear rox is trying to undo all my hard work! She's just come in and out her muddy paws all over my clean washing machine!
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if they could wipe their paws!! :haha:Click to expand...

She normally runs in, straight to the otter door where there's a mat that she then uses to stop herself but not today :-( I think it's because the tumble dryer is in her way


----------



## cho

ness, hope you had a nice last day :hugs: well deserved!
I have mw tomorrow, im hoping she will be telling me she thinks he will appear early, but i doubt it lol, wishful thinking.
All of a sudden since yesterday i feel really heavy pregnant and really uncomfy, i thought i was going to be real lucky as i had been fine really up until now!
I had a really bad back last night, i get a trapped nerve at the bottom of my back at night, might be were he is back to back, last night it was sooo intense that when i was getting up to the loo, my legs kept going and i fell into my wardrobe lol, doesnt help i walk with my eyes shut :rofl:


----------



## Mizze

c.holdway said:


> ness, hope you had a nice last day :hugs: well deserved!
> I have mw tomorrow, im hoping she will be telling me she thinks he will appear early, but i doubt it lol, wishful thinking.
> All of a sudden since yesterday i feel really heavy pregnant and really uncomfy, i thought i was going to be real lucky as i had been fine really up until now!
> I had a really bad back last night, i get a trapped nerve at the bottom of my back at night, might be were he is back to back, last night it was sooo intense that when i was getting up to the loo, my legs kept going and i fell into my wardrobe lol, doesnt help i walk with my eyes shut :rofl:

:rofl:

Charlotte I walk with my eyes shut too - if the light is right you can see a parade of fingermarks on the opposite wall of the bedroom where ive used it to guide me to the bedroom door. Havent yet fallen into the wardrobe though!

Ive been feeling uncomfy today - lots of hip pressure and achey bump especially underneath. Just finished doing some washing and I feel like Ive run a marathon

Still need to sort kitchen out - after coming back from hte supermarket I literally dumped the bags put the fridge and freezer stuff away and left the rest strewn around the kitchen and dining room table! :blush: Not a sight to greet DH when he comes in. 

Just need another 10 mins on the sofa before I tackle the kitchen. 

Hmmm Sausage casserole with mash for tea tonight I think. 

Mizze


----------



## sammiwry

I've got a chicken stir fry that I've adapted from one of the recipe books I got for my birthday (meant to be with tofu but I've done chicken instead :D)

I've broken the BMW (just needs a new headlight but after having the clio jump started by the police Tuesday I class it as broken :)), got Rox her kong toy, managed to buy food whilst blocking my bank card, cleaned the kitchen, stripped the sofa to wash the covers, washed up last nights stuff, washed up the stuff for dinner tonight except the wok and plates (was expecting Warren home at 4.30ish and he goes to the gym for 6 so we have dinner early but tonight hes gone straight from work :dohh:) and now I'm having a well deserved sit down albeit at the table because I can't use the sofa until the covers are dry :(


----------



## Mizze

Good god sammi - im knackered just reading about all you have done today! 

Right need to get off sofa and sort out kitchen :(

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

1606



- Butterfly - said:


> With the help of DH I have finally got round to packing my hospital bag.
> 
> I've just got baby's bag to do now!!
> 
> Off to sleep now and then only one more day until my scan and consultant appt. Please let the consultant be nice and just agree to my section and hopefully a little earlier than 39 weeks (really hoping for 38 but think I may be pushing it).
> 
> Night night all x


Well done on getting your bag packed....Gotta do mine still! :dohh: What did you pack in yours? 

Good luck for tommorow, ive replied on your thread :hugs:



nikki-lou25 said:


> FAT BABY!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


Yey for a fat baby....:happydance:....Although hopefully a small head!! :winkwink:



nikki-lou25 said:


> I think our ears should turn blue or somethin at the start of labour so we kno for sure lol

Well I still think the stork should arrive with our LO's..:yellow::blue::pink:..It would be sooooo much easier :haha::winkwink::haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Hope your last day went quickly for you Ness....:happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze said:


> Good god sammi - im knackered just reading about all you have done today!
> 
> Right need to get off sofa and sort out kitchen :(
> 
> Mizze xx

Haha lol! If you could see the size of my kitchen you'd realise it doesn't take long!


I'm now rebuilding the dry sofa!


----------



## KellyC75

My ticker is defo moving fast now.....

25 days to go until we meet our Daughter!! :happydance: :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> My ticker is defo moving fast now.....
> 
> 25 days to go until we meet our Daughter!! :happydance: :cloud9::happydance:

Im jealous still got 36 days :(


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Kelly - I saw that you replied :hugs:

I have packed. 2 nighties. 2 bf tops. 4 bf bras. 2 trackie bottoms. 5 disposable pants. 4 big pants. socks. slippers. thin dressing gown. (we only live 10 mins from hospital so if I need more clothes DH can bring them) toothbrush, toothpaste, shampoo and conditioner, face wipes, moisturiser, maternity pads, breast pads, roll on deodorant, toilet wipes, towels, hairbrush, pillow, plastic bag for dirty clothes

I've yet to do baby's bag but I'm in the process of making a list!!


----------



## mummyclo

Im jealous coz i don't know when my lil man is gonna come out!!
I want to know! :hissy:
x


----------



## louise1302

hi ladies

yay for getting the hip sorted sammi, if ive not heard from head office in a week im going to phone back

mizze brill news about the birth centre hun

ness- congrats on the last day of work you seem to have worked for ages

28 days until i meet my liite man-well provided he stays until his induction date, been having pains every 10 mins for the past hour though think they might just be bh but keeping an eye out. 
had the second lot of steriods today and they decided to tell me about the side effects which i found out for myself last night, i was awake almost all night and hugging the toilet for the other half, more of the same tonight no doubt but at least theyre done and every day his lungs will be maturing
my ctg trace was a bit dodgy today for the first 30 mins pudding refused to move and the hb trace looked like a flat line so ended up on there for an hour and he got a little more reactive in the end. this OC is definitely causing his movements to reduce hes way more sleepy am thankful i have a doppler i used it twice in the night as i couldnt get him to move

i think an early one for me tonight and maybe watch a film in bed mitht even go and get myself some jelly babies (my latest thing lol))


----------



## calliebaby

How is everyone today??? I have a bit of a stressful day, so i won't be back on till much later. 

36 weeks today!!!:happydance:


----------



## peaches31

:happydance:i made it to 35 weeks! no more bedrest! now i just wait and see what happens i guess!


----------



## KellyC75

peaches31 said:


> :happydance:i made it to 35 weeks! no more bedrest! now i just wait and see what happens i guess!

Yey...:happydance: Thats fab news 



calliebaby said:


> How is everyone today??? I have a bit of a stressful day, so i won't be back on till much later.
> 
> 36 weeks today!!!:happydance:

Sorry youve had a stressfull day :hugs: 

Congrats on 36 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

Well that was a busy day!! Have done a fortnights worth of food shopping, went to town with mil to go to some of the new shops, walked around them for about 2 hours, cleaned my house top to bottom, inc hoovering, polishing and mopping and the 2 bathrooms! Got on my hands and knees to clean the new flooring in the kitchen to get all the grouting off, just cooked a quicky dinner of fajitas and now finally sitting down! Got another busy day tomoro!


----------



## xkirstyx

wow kerrie! sounds like ur mega nesting! get ur pjs on and chill reast of night :)


----------



## sammiwry

Wow kerrie how do you find the energy? What I've done today has knackered me.

My dinner lovely if a bit cold


----------



## Kerrieann

defo major nesting lol,i wouldnt normally be able to do it lol, was just about to relax and realised my dog needs a walk so im now off out for a walk lol :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Hiya, back from my antinatal class, dident learn anything new but OH found it interesting.

Went to kfc for tea and i think iv ate too much and baby is shoving something in my ribs cos im sooooo uncomfortable. supposed to be going to the pub in a hour to catch up with some friends.


----------



## - Butterfly -

louise1302 said:


> hi ladies
> 
> yay for getting the hip sorted sammi, if ive not heard from head office in a week im going to phone back
> 
> mizze brill news about the birth centre hun
> 
> ness- congrats on the last day of work you seem to have worked for ages
> 
> 28 days until i meet my liite man-well provided he stays until his induction date, been having pains every 10 mins for the past hour though think they might just be bh but keeping an eye out.
> had the second lot of steriods today and they decided to tell me about the side effects which i found out for myself last night, i was awake almost all night and hugging the toilet for the other half, more of the same tonight no doubt but at least theyre done and every day his lungs will be maturing
> my ctg trace was a bit dodgy today for the first 30 mins pudding refused to move and the hb trace looked like a flat line so ended up on there for an hour and he got a little more reactive in the end. this OC is definitely causing his movements to reduce hes way more sleepy am thankful i have a doppler i used it twice in the night as i couldnt get him to move
> 
> i think an early one for me tonight and maybe watch a film in bed mitht even go and get myself some jelly babies (my latest thing lol))

Aww hun sorry you're having a rough time :hugs:



calliebaby said:


> How is everyone today??? I have a bit of a stressful day, so i won't be back on till much later.
> 
> 36 weeks today!!!:happydance:

 yay for 36 weeks. Hope you're ok :hugs:



peaches31 said:


> :happydance:i made it to 35 weeks! no more bedrest! now i just wait and see what happens i guess!

 yiippeeeee!! :happydance:



Kerrieann said:


> Well that was a busy day!! Have done a fortnights worth of food shopping, went to town with mil to go to some of the new shops, walked around them for about 2 hours, cleaned my house top to bottom, inc hoovering, polishing and mopping and the 2 bathrooms! Got on my hands and knees to clean the new flooring in the kitchen to get all the grouting off, just cooked a quicky dinner of fajitas and now finally sitting down! Got another busy day tomoro!

 Bloody hell Kerrie you put me to shame !!!:dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Well that was a busy day!! Have done a fortnights worth of food shopping, went to town with mil to go to some of the new shops, walked around them for about 2 hours, cleaned my house top to bottom, inc hoovering, polishing and mopping and the 2 bathrooms! Got on my hands and knees to clean the new flooring in the kitchen to get all the grouting off, just cooked a quicky dinner of fajitas and now finally sitting down! Got another busy day tomoro!

Wowsers Kerrie...:wacko: You really have been busy

You go easy :hugs:



lozzy21 said:


> supposed to be going to the pub in a hour to catch up with some friends.

Make the most of baby free time....:happydance: Enjoy yourselves


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> defo major nesting lol,i wouldnt normally be able to do it lol, was just about to relax and realised my dog needs a walk so im now off out for a walk lol :haha:

Ooo wish you hadn't mentioned the w word. Rox hasn't had one today but she's been chasing her toy around all afternoon


----------



## mrsbling

Well, I had MW appointment at 2.20 today, and as I have a trace of protein in urine, slightly swollen hands/feet, and high blood pressure (140/90) they sent me to the hospital for blood tests and monitoring at Day asessment.

I have only just got back, and BP has now gone down to 143/75 and one of the Blood tests was back and fine, so the doctor said I could come home and they would call me if there were any issues with the other bloods - but they thought they would be fine :)

So now I am just lying on the sofa (just for a change :haha:) and chilling - DH is going to get me fish & chips :) Oooh and my notes say the LO is 4/5 engaged which means shes not ready to come out yet ...... we need to get to 1/5 (or 0/5) for her to be fully engaged.


----------



## Mizze

louise1302 said:


> hi ladies
> 
> yay for getting the hip sorted sammi, if ive not heard from head office in a week im going to phone back
> 
> mizze brill news about the birth centre hun
> 
> ness- congrats on the last day of work you seem to have worked for ages
> 
> 28 days until i meet my liite man-well provided he stays until his induction date, been having pains every 10 mins for the past hour though think they might just be bh but keeping an eye out.
> had the second lot of steriods today and they decided to tell me about the side effects which i found out for myself last night, i was awake almost all night and hugging the toilet for the other half, more of the same tonight no doubt but at least theyre done and every day his lungs will be maturing
> my ctg trace was a bit dodgy today for the first 30 mins pudding refused to move and the hb trace looked like a flat line so ended up on there for an hour and he got a little more reactive in the end. this OC is definitely causing his movements to reduce hes way more sleepy am thankful i have a doppler i used it twice in the night as i couldnt get him to move
> 
> i think an early one for me tonight and maybe watch a film in bed mitht even go and get myself some jelly babies (my latest thing lol))

Definately go for the jelly babies hon-:hugs: how scary about the movement - doppler helped me the other day too when I was panicing. 



peaches31 said:


> :happydance:i made it to 35 weeks! no more bedrest! now i just wait and see what happens i guess!

Yay!!:thumbup: Did you work out what you can do to get to the hospital in time Peaches?



calliebaby said:


> How is everyone today??? I have a bit of a stressful day, so i won't be back on till much later.
> 
> 36 weeks today!!!:happydance:

Sorry day is stressful. Congrats on 36 weeks! 



Kerrieann said:


> Well that was a busy day!! Have done a fortnights worth of food shopping, went to town with mil to go to some of the new shops, walked around them for about 2 hours, cleaned my house top to bottom, inc hoovering, polishing and mopping and the 2 bathrooms! Got on my hands and knees to clean the new flooring in the kitchen to get all the grouting off, just cooked a quicky dinner of fajitas and now finally sitting down! Got another busy day tomoro!

Holy cow Kerri - I wouldnt be able to do that over 3 days! 

So far I have rushed to consultant appt, gone food/stocking up/petrol shopping. Ive put two loads of washing through and put one out on the dryer and the towels in the tumble dryer. Put the clean bedding and clothes away. Painted the tester pot of paint in the nursery - (thankfully its the one - only took us 9 tries to get the right colour!!) um, washed the grill pan, unloaded and reloaded the dishwasher and put some of the shopping away. Hmmm that sounds loads when I write it but it wasnt really. 

Tomorrow im staying in cooking and rearranging kitchen cupboards - something ive been meaning to do for months - so I can get in all the food ive stocked up on. 



- Butterfly - said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Well that was a busy day!! Have done a fortnights worth of food shopping, went to town with mil to go to some of the new shops, walked around them for about 2 hours, cleaned my house top to bottom, inc hoovering, polishing and mopping and the 2 bathrooms! Got on my hands and knees to clean the new flooring in the kitchen to get all the grouting off, just cooked a quicky dinner of fajitas and now finally sitting down! Got another busy day tomoro!
> 
> Bloody hell Kerrie you put me to shame !!!:dohh:Click to expand...

Me too Butterfly!

Good luck with the consultant btw - stick to your guns hon and im sure it will be okay. 

Bleugh I have reflux - not acid thank god but my lunch keeps coming back up - bleugh!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

ok well I am really confused with the whole 1/5 5/5 engaged issue!!


----------



## lozzy21

Mrsbling, im sure its the supposed to be the other way round. 4/5 engaged means they can only feel 1 5th of the babys head so its nearly all in.

0/5 means they can feel all of the babys head so its not in the pelvis.


----------



## WILSMUM

seems from reading on here that some mw write what they can feel (i think kerrie or someone said thats palpable) and other write what they can't iyswim!!!!
So if the mw can feel 4/5ths of babies head then its 4/5ths palpable and 1/5th engaged!


----------



## mrsbling

lozzy21 said:


> Mrsbling, im sure its the supposed to be the other way round. 4/5 engaged means they can only feel 1 5th of the babys head so its nearly all in.
> 
> 0/5 means they can feel all of the babys head so its not in the pelvis.

I just read this in my green notes. It says that 5/5 means head is not engaged and 1/5 means engaged. Its on Page 12 under antenatal checks - but no-one has told me about this either, I was just reading my notes from today and saw it....... I may have misunderstood it though? x


----------



## lozzy21

You would think it was a standard way of writing it.


----------



## Nut_Shake

HELLO ALL!!

Been spending the day with mommy so not been around much...

BTW is anyone else a little suspicous of the thread I'm going to be a daddy in 3rd tri, some of the stuff he's said has made me laugh, i didn't know men like that were for real, haha...


----------



## lozzy21

Nut_Shake said:


> HELLO ALL!!
> 
> Been spending the day with mommy so not been around much...
> 
> BTW is anyone else a little suspicous of the thread I'm going to be a daddy in 3rd tri, some of the stuff he's said has made me laugh, i didn't know men like that were for real, haha...

I got up to the point where he said he was going to sell his ps3 and thought yer right :rofl:

I think id cry if OH sold his, its the only way i get any peace and the sofa to my self.


----------



## Nut_Shake

lozzy21 said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> HELLO ALL!!
> 
> Been spending the day with mommy so not been around much...
> 
> BTW is anyone else a little suspicous of the thread I'm going to be a daddy in 3rd tri, some of the stuff he's said has made me laugh, i didn't know men like that were for real, haha...
> 
> I got up to the point where he said he was going to sell his ps3 and thought yer right :rofl:
> 
> I think id cry if OH sold his, its the only way i get any peace and the sofa to my self.Click to expand...

HAHAHA! Very true! I don't know any man that would sell his PS3, i'm quite sure they'd rather sell their left testicle or something


----------



## Kerrieann

fUNNY YOU SAY THAT, HUBBY ACTUALLY SAID THE OTHER DAY HE WAS THINKING OF SELING HIS PS3TO GET SOME EXTRA MONEY FOR XMAS :WACKO: :HAHA:


----------



## lozzy21

Nut_Shake said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> HELLO ALL!!
> 
> Been spending the day with mommy so not been around much...
> 
> BTW is anyone else a little suspicous of the thread I'm going to be a daddy in 3rd tri, some of the stuff he's said has made me laugh, i didn't know men like that were for real, haha...
> 
> I got up to the point where he said he was going to sell his ps3 and thought yer right :rofl:
> 
> I think id cry if OH sold his, its the only way i get any peace and the sofa to my self.Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA! Very true! I don't know any man that would sell his PS3, i'm quite sure they'd rather sell their left testicle or somethingClick to expand...

I just asked and he said hed rather sell his ps3 than one of his balls but he wouldent sell his ps3 to get things for baby ether :rofl:


----------



## Kerrieann

Sorry about the capitals lol, just got back from the walk, it was bloody freezing, and bloody hard work, i was only half an hour but m not used to much walking lately lol but will try anything to get this baby out early :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

I'm afraid I think he is a troll.

Bloody Eon energy, just had a call for the 5th day in a row, I told them a white lie yesterday and said DH is away with work and won't be back for some time and he deals with it all, today when they rung I told them another white lie and got a very mumbled appology for keep pestering me


----------



## mrsbling

sammiwry said:


> I'm afraid I think he is a troll.
> 
> Bloody Eon energy, just had a call for the 5th day in a row, I told them a white lie yesterday and said DH is away with work and won't be back for some time and he deals with it all, today when they rung I told them another white lie and got a very mumbled appology for keep pestering me

Do you use them as your supplier? If not, I would get on the telephone preference service and they will leave you alone ;)


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Sorry about the capitals lol, just got back from the walk, it was bloody freezing, and bloody hard work, i was only half an hour but m not used to much walking lately lol but will try anything to get this baby out early :haha:

Can walk Rox for me? 

I can imagine your OH going through with selling his PS3 dont know why but just can, but that guy? No.. he couldn't even give more an accurate EDD for the baby


----------



## lozzy21

Iv reported that thread, doesnt feel right.


----------



## Nut_Shake

sammiwry said:


> I'm afraid I think he is a troll.
> 
> Bloody Eon energy, just had a call for the 5th day in a row, I told them a white lie yesterday and said DH is away with work and won't be back for some time and he deals with it all, today when they rung I told them another white lie and got a very mumbled appology for keep pestering me

A troll :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mrsbling

OMG it is soooooo windy outside, I am hoping that no more branches come down off the trees tonight :wacko: 

I am soooo lazy at the moment I cant believe how some of you have the energy to go out walking........... I really cant be bothered to go out walking - driving seems like hard enough work :haha: But I am sure the close it gets to due date I may start to reconsider ;) ...... but I get backache if I stand up for too long!


----------



## till bob

mrsbling said:



> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Mrsbling, im sure its the supposed to be the other way round. 4/5 engaged means they can only feel 1 5th of the babys head so its nearly all in.
> 
> 0/5 means they can feel all of the babys head so its not in the pelvis.
> 
> I just read this in my green notes. It says that 5/5 means head is not engaged and 1/5 means engaged. Its on Page 12 under antenatal checks - but no-one has told me about this either, I was just reading my notes from today and saw it....... I may have misunderstood it though? xClick to expand...

yeh thats wat i thought 2 confusing isnt it well iv been bouncin and rollin around on my ball all day well wen tilly hasnt been on it lol how is everyone feelin tonite i feel really tired today so gona grab an early night xx


----------



## sammiwry

mrsbling said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I think he is a troll.
> 
> Bloody Eon energy, just had a call for the 5th day in a row, I told them a white lie yesterday and said DH is away with work and won't be back for some time and he deals with it all, today when they rung I told them another white lie and got a very mumbled appology for keep pestering me
> 
> Do you use them as your supplier? If not, I would get on the telephone preference service and they will leave you alone ;)Click to expand...

No we don't, how do I get onto telephone preference service? When I did the electrol register I opted out of the register they sell on to companies that then spam you?



Nut_Shake said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I think he is a troll.
> 
> Bloody Eon energy, just had a call for the 5th day in a row, I told them a white lie yesterday and said DH is away with work and won't be back for some time and he deals with it all, today when they rung I told them another white lie and got a very mumbled appology for keep pestering me
> 
> A troll :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

It's what stirrers get called on another site I go on. There only aim to ruffle feathers


----------



## Nut_Shake

Troll is a great word! I'm going to use it from now on...


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> Troll is a great word! I'm going to use it from now on...

Lol there was even an emoticon made with the little smiley frowning holding a placard sayong troll lol so funny.

But to be a troll, they are normally new to the site, and the first post they do is something that stirs interest and often full of shite


----------



## mummyclo

UGH!! Been having pains all day! So annoying :(
I think this is just how im going to be till he comes out :cry:
Aparently its becasue he is engaged, but he is small so can still move his head in my pelvis :sick:
x


----------



## mrsbling

sammiwry said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I think he is a troll.
> 
> Bloody Eon energy, just had a call for the 5th day in a row, I told them a white lie yesterday and said DH is away with work and won't be back for some time and he deals with it all, today when they rung I told them another white lie and got a very mumbled appology for keep pestering me
> 
> Do you use them as your supplier? If not, I would get on the telephone preference service and they will leave you alone ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> No we don't, how do I get onto telephone preference service? When I did the electrol register I opted out of the register they sell on to companies that then spam you?Click to expand...
> 
> If you go on to this website below, you can register all of your phones for the telephone preference service, and also the mail preference service :)
> 
> https://www.mpsonline.org.uk/tps/Click to expand...


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> UGH!! Been having pains all day! So annoying :(
> I think this is just how im going to be till he comes out :cry:
> Aparently its becasue he is engaged, but he is small so can still move his head in my pelvis :sick:
> x

Ouch :( not long left now though Chloe!


----------



## sammiwry

mrsbling said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I think he is a troll.
> 
> Bloody Eon energy, just had a call for the 5th day in a row, I told them a white lie yesterday and said DH is away with work and won't be back for some time and he deals with it all, today when they rung I told them another white lie and got a very mumbled appology for keep pestering me
> 
> Do you use them as your supplier? If not, I would get on the telephone preference service and they will leave you alone ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> No we don't, how do I get onto telephone preference service? When I did the electrol register I opted out of the register they sell on to companies that then spam you?Click to expand...
> 
> If you go on to this website below, you can register all of your phones for the telephone preference service, and also the mail preference service :)
> 
> https://www.mpsonline.org.uk/tps/Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that! Shall do that now!Click to expand...


----------



## mummyclo

Thanks sammi! Just feeling real sorry for myself today :(


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Thanks sammi! Just feeling real sorry for myself today :(

We are allowed to have days where we feel sorry for ourselves :D


----------



## - Butterfly -

Switching off now. Night all.

Will update you after my scan and consultant appt tomorrow.

xx


----------



## mummyclo

Night :hugs:
xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Gnite butterfly!!

I'm going through old photos with my mum, ahhh such memories, how time flies...


----------



## xkirstyx

good luck for tomorrow butterfly :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hope all goes well tomorrow butterfly


----------



## lozzy21

Back from the pub, had a laught but my back is killing. Cant wait for the day where i dont have to drink coke


----------



## peaches31

hubby says hes gonna buy a faster car so we can make to the hospital quicker!:haha:

i know he just wants an excuse to get a sports car!:haha:

i go to the doctor tomorrow so i will see just how close i am. i plan to head to the hospital at the first sign of contractions. hopefully that will give me enough time!:thumbup:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well. I havent had a chance to read back yet.
My shower yesterday was soooo lovely ! I will post some pics later.
my poor hubby has to work today :(
34 weeks today !! :happydance:
Congrats to all who have gone up a week !! xx


----------



## cho

butterfly good luck for today!
36 weeks today for me woah! :happydance:
I have mw coming between 2-5 for a home visit to discuss birth plan, seems so real now :) 
Hope everyone is ok, lozzy i know what you mean, i cant wait to have a glass of wine, can not wait, i havent even had a sip since being preggers, but i will shore be making up for it over new year:) 
I have told DH, he will sober over xmas and new year :) x


----------



## sammiwry

Have to confess on the wine front I had a glass for my birthday and when i got married but haven't had any more than that. But I too am looking forward to enjoying a nice cold glass of wine


----------



## wishingforbub

here are some pics from my shower ladies :)
 



Attached Files:







baby Shower 001.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 7









baby Shower 005.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 6









baby Shower 030.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 5









baby Shower 048.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 6









baby Shower 052.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kerrieann

Good luck today butterfly

Congrats on 36 weeks charlotte and ducky!!!! Charlotte ive told dh the same and he said hes happy with that, but i can see him changing his mind when we get there :haha: Cant wait ti have a drink,ive never been a big drinker but when you cant have it you want it more eh?!

Im going to pout a bump pic on later as didnt get the chance on wednesday. Getting my hair coloured and cut later too cant wait, im going a bit shorter and red!!!!!

Great pics wishing, looks like you had a great time! x


----------



## cho

me neither kerrie, but i do like a glass of wine every now and again!
I will try get a pic up later too, i feel massive !
Kerrie iwanna see pics of your hair too :thumbup: bet your look great with red hair, your feel lovely to have a chnage for when bubs is here! x


----------



## cho

wishingforbub looks like you had a great time, not sure how i would feel about eating baby food though lol
Sammiwry there is nothing wrong with having a couple, but i wasnt fussed about having one till later on in pregnancy and i thought ive waited this long i might as well wait now


----------



## Mizze

wishingforbub said:


> here are some pics from my shower ladies :)

Aw! Dont you look amazing!! Very jealous. Yay - 34 weeks for us :happydance::happydance:

Congrats to everyone going up a week today. :thumbup:

Butterfly - hope it goes well today with consultant. :flower:

Woo hoo for Ness - first day of maternity leave!! :thumbup::cloud9:

Well baby has been trying to kick her way out of my tummy this morning - that was a rude awakening at about 6am! 

Hope everyone is well

Since LO isnt due till Christmas both DH and I will be dry over Christmas - think I might have to give NYE a miss too as she might only be a week old and I wont have sorted the BF thing properly by then! 

Mizze xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks Mizze, congrats on 34 weeks to you too !!!!!
And yes, the baby food was gross LOL :)


----------



## calliebaby

It's officially past 1am and I still can't sleep. The insomnia is killing me lately. :cry: Plus, b&b keeps kicking me out of forums.


----------



## Pixxie

Hope everyone is ok, still quite busy with x-mas prep so sorry if I've missed loads!

Getting excited about antenatal classes tomorrow :dance: 

I was tickling baby's foot through my belly last night, OH was amazed :haha: xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Callie, why are they kicking you out????


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks charlotte, i will put a pic on if im happy with it! :thumbup::haha: Im scared of changing it but excited too lol!

Heres my bump pic at 37+2 and have put a 40 week pic on when i was preg with Jake, do you think im bigger this time?? (2nd one is 40 weeks)


----------



## sammiwry

Rox is too full of energy for this time of the morning :-( least she's playing with her toy so I can watch jezza Kyle in peace


----------



## Kerrieann

sammy im balling my eyes out at JK i cant believe the sickos out there that can do these things to children! Actually cant stop crying!

Oh ive only just posted ur tea btw as hubby forgot to tell me he didnt do it the other day and left it in the van :dohh:


----------



## xkirstyx

fab bump kerrie!

wishing looks like u had an amazing day!

ness wooooo for 1st day mat leave

omg i cant wait for a nice big cold glass of rose! 

this baby feels like she is trying to break free out my belly and this is the time jack wants to jump on me for cuddles and keeps pressing on baby. urgh feels horrible!


----------



## cho

kerrie, bump looks great, i dont know if your bigger hun, your shaped different, looks like jakes bum was stickin out in that pic hehe


----------



## cho

ooh im upping my RLT to 3 a day today, i quite enjoy them now lol


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> sammy im balling my eyes out at JK i cant believe the sickos out there that can do these things to children! Actually cant stop crying!
> 
> Oh ive only just posted ur tea btw as hubby forgot to tell me he didnt do it the other day and left it in the van :dohh:

It's a very sad jezza today isn't it :-( 

Oo yay tea  need to up it to 2 cups so will be handy


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks, his bum was sticking right out, it was 3 days before i had him so he was fully engaged by that point :haha:

Ive sent them 1st class sammi so shouldnt be long! Im on 3 tablets a day and might up it to 4 on monday :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

Morning, Kerrie your bump is gorgeous still!
Mine has really dropped, it looks funny now! :haha:
I really hope he hasn't engaged and doesn't intend on coming out, coz his head hurts :cry:
Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Kerrieann

I wanna see a pic chloe!!! :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks kerrie  when i got my packet it was the last one in the shop and they weren't sure when there next delivery was going to be :-s


----------



## mummyclo

I will do one now :blush:
It looks really strange tho :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

I need to do a new bump pic shall do it later when I've showered etc


----------



## till bob

hi girls hope ur ok today ness r u still in bed on ur first day at home lol kerrie i think ur def bigger this time u look great on both tho def post pics of ur hair on later. butterfly good luck with scan and consultant today keep us posted i can only post my bump pics on facebook as my memory card wont work so anyone whos not friends with me add me please its gemma hatton xx


----------



## mummyclo

So ive washed up, cleaned the kitchen and put some washing on! Only a million other things to do :(
Ok heres my bump, you ve to click the link coz bnb wont let me upload :(
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5169210690/


----------



## lozzy21

Morning, any one got a spare rocket to shove up my arse?


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> butterfly good luck for today!
> 36 weeks today for me woah! :happydance:
> x

:happydance: Yey for 36 weeks...:happydance:



wishingforbub said:


> here are some pics from my shower ladies :)

Looks like you had a fantastic time....:kiss: Hope you got spoilt



Mizze said:


> Aw! Dont you look amazing!! Very jealous. Yay - 34 weeks for us :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Mizze xx

Congrats on 34 Weeks :happydance:



Kerrieann said:


> Heres my bump pic at 37+2 and have put a 40 week pic on when i was preg with Jake, do you think im bigger this time?? (2nd one is 40 weeks)
> 
> View attachment 135732
> 
> 
> View attachment 135735

I dont think your bigger as such, just a different shape....:winkwink: Beautiful though

Look forward to seeing your new hair-do :kiss:



mummyclo said:


> Ok heres my bump, you ve to click the link coz bnb wont let me upload :(
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5169210690/


Lovely bump....:kiss:


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Morning, any one got a spare rocket to shove up my arse?


Sorry, no..:nope:..Im using all mine! :haha:


----------



## cho

great bump chloe :)


----------



## KellyC75

Seriously though, for the last few days I have felt so tired in the mornings....Like my eyes are gonna shut 

Im gonna ask midwife next week about iron....How would they know if I need it? :shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

Normally by blood test kelly, although i dont think it hurts to try taking some vits and upping ur greens :thumbup:

Chole ur bump looks great, it doesnt look strange at all, why do you think that?!


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Normally by blood test kelly, although i dont think it hurts to try taking some vits and upping ur greens :thumbup:

Thanks Kerrie....:flower: Think that may be my trouble, ive gone of 'my greens' with this pregnancy, only really like carrots! And being a Vegetarian, thats not so good :nope:

I will try harder to remember to take my vitamins....:thumbup: ***runs off to get one now***


----------



## KellyC75

So....Ness, hows it feeling? A lady what can lunch! :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

P.S.... Kerrie, I have those P.J trousers too...They are one of the only ones that stretch enough! :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Just seen....

Im on my last ticker box! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

When are you Girls getting/putting up your Xmas trees? :shrug:

We normally get it a week before...But am thinking 1st December this year :winkwink:


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> When are you Girls getting/putting up your Xmas trees? :shrug:
> 
> We normally get it a week before...But am thinking 1st December this year :winkwink:

We won't be having a tree as we don't have one and I'm too lazy this year!


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> When are you Girls getting/putting up your Xmas trees? :shrug:
> 
> We normally get it a week before...But am thinking 1st December this year :winkwink:
> 
> We won't be having a tree as we don't have one and I'm too lazy this year!Click to expand...

Makes life easier I suppose! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> When are you Girls getting/putting up your Xmas trees? :shrug:
> 
> We normally get it a week before...But am thinking 1st December this year :winkwink:
> 
> We won't be having a tree as we don't have one and I'm too lazy this year!Click to expand...
> 
> Makes life easier I suppose! :haha:Click to expand...

Does indeed! It's only me and dh that would see it so don't see the point in paffing around with one this year


----------



## spencerbear

lozzy21 said:


> Morning, any one got a spare rocket to shove up my arse?

Sorry ive used them all

Lovely bumps, and i dnt think its bigger either just shaped differently

congrats to everyone going up a week.

My tree doesnt normally go up until 18th (day after my eldests birthday) but as ive yet to buy a new one, i have no idea yet.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I want my tree up now!!!! Lol

Kerrie I think both bumps are fab! I don't kno if u look bigger as you are a different shape! 

Kelly I'm off greens too atm, and fish! Strange we get these food aversions! Vitamins have plenty of iron in though :)

Ness u enjoying your first day of freedom??

Chloe I will look at your bump when I'm on the pc not my phone :)


----------



## WILSMUM

I was planning on getting a new tree, cause my current one looks drunk!!! even considered a real one this year but don't think i could cope with all the dropped needles esp as our living room is on the 1st floor so it would have to come up and go back down a flight of stairs!!!! Will probably put it up 18th Dec as well - 1st day of school Xmas hols!

I tried to have a tuna mayo sarnie for lunch yesterday and managed half before I had to throw the rest away, it just tasted overly fishy and was making me gag a bit! I'd quite happily just eat walkers ready salted crisps and twixs at the mo!!!!

Bumps are all looking fantastic - really should do one myself but I cba! Had a rubbish nights sleep my back and ribs have started really aching now and I just couldn;t get comfy last night - DH kept trying to cuddle me as well which didn't help, I kept scooting away so ended up hanging off the edge of our super kingsize bed!!!! So what with the trouble getting to sleep then only sleeping for an hour before having to get up for a wee plus a major cramp attack in both calfs I'm feeling particularly grouch and tried today so have taken up residence with the laptop and a fleecey blanket on the sofa today! 
Only 10 days to go!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Me and rox are snuggled on the sofa with the duvet watching supernanny.

Just rung to query when my gliding chair will be delivered and sods law it's the day I've got the dentist and neither the delivery people or dentist can change. Now need to find a way of making sure someone can take delivery for me


----------



## KellyC75

My 'fat baby' (as ticker states!) bump!
 



Attached Files:







IMG000042.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KellyC75

WILSMUM said:


> Only 10 days to go!!!!

Remind me, as im stoopid! Are you having a Csection, is that 10 days to go, or until your due date? (I seem to remember someone was having a Scorpio baby):shrug:

Either way....Eeekkk, its not long at all :happydance:

Im on 24 days to go today! :cloud9:


----------



## sammiwry

I've got 35 days to go :-(


----------



## spencerbear

hhmmm what to have for lunch today????


----------



## WILSMUM

yeah 10 days till my c-section!

I've just made cream cheese, cheddar and pickle in an onion baguette and i've got a twix for after!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aw Kelly your bump is lovely!! 

I am feelin shattered lately so I'm in the sofa while Aimee trashes the living room & yet again hubby is on the pc!! He's washed up & done recyclin/emptied bins but still, it'd be nice to have him sat down here to chase Aimee round


----------



## mummyclo

Im not sure when to get my tree, being due on 1st december kinda ruins it :(
I can't get one before as its too early, but don't want to leave it too late as i like to have a real one! mmmmm they smell so nice! :happydance:
Supposed to be making butternut squash soup,but may leave it for a bit..im tired!
Kelly your bump is very impressive! :)


----------



## spencerbear

FATAL OH has just opened the tim of roses and put them reight beside me, silly silly man :haha::haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

spencerbear said:


> FATAL OH has just opened the tim of roses and put them reight beside me, silly silly man :haha::haha:

Very silly... Yet very yummy! :thumbup: I'm really craving chocs at the mo...

I had more heartbeat monitoring today, all seems fine. Must go back on monday for an extra scan and more heartbeat monitoring. I suppose at least its all being kept on top of. 

I have 3 weeks left AT MOST!! Think i might pass out...


----------



## ducky1502

Had my growth scan. Baby is on 50th centile and weighs 5lb10oz, so looking at a baby no bigger than 7lb7oz but god knows lol. Changes all the time. Hes happy and healthy though.


----------



## mummyclo

I have been told, by 2 midwives my baby is only going to be 7lb ish.
They havent worried about it tho :shrug:
Because aparently thats on the lower side of average :)


----------



## spencerbear

I think mine will be in the region of 8lb 7oz to 9lb


----------



## mummyclo

As long as they arent absolutely huge, or really tiny, i don't think it really matters :)
As long as all our babies are nice and healthy :hugs:
x


----------



## wishingforbub

Kerrie, Mummyclo and Kelly...you all have such amazing bumps !!!! :)


----------



## mrsbling

Thought I would pop in and say hi :hi:, whilst I wait for my Pasta to cook for my Tuna mayo pasta (with some peppers, peas and garlic).

Hope you are all feeling well today, and didnt suffer with lack of sleep last night due to the high winds again - we had some more huge branches come down in the night so it kept me awake a bit ...... sounded like the roof was caving in :haha: x


----------



## xkirstyx

eeek cant beleave our babies are gonna be here soon! im excited for labour now! am i the only one whos excited and not scared lol? think coz its my 2nd and only a year after jack and i know what to expect this time! :D


----------



## mrsbling

Awww just received Birthday cards and cheques from Mum, sister and neices - its not until monday, but the post at the moment is shocking, so they always try to send them early. There really isnt much that I need, so will have to go online and see what I can find ;) 

I have to remind DH when its my birthday as he always thinks it the day after lol.

Oooh then my other sister is coming over on monday to bring me lunch and cakes (she didnt think I would be up to going out for a meal).


----------



## mrsbling

xkirstyx said:


> eeek cant beleave our babies are gonna be here soon! im excited for labour now! am i the only one whos excited and not scared lol? think coz its my 2nd and only a year after jack and i know what to expect this time! :D

I know - I am quite excited too :) cant wait....... my theory is that I know its going to really hurt, but its going to be worth it ;) 

I have been listening to a Effective Birth Preparation CD to keep me calm in the build up to it :) x


----------



## mummyclo

I think im only scared because i don't know what to expect!
If i had done it before i think i would be more excited :haha:


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> I think im only scared because i don't know what to expect!
> If i had done it before i think i would be more excited :haha:

I know, I started out feeling like that, but I know I will get myself in to a panic, so I changed my tact and thought OK its going to pain like I have never felt before, but we will get the most amazing present at the end of it all ..... that seemed to make me feel soooo much calmer ;) ...... and hopefully the hips and back will stop aching then too (and the heartburn/reflux should go too :) )x


----------



## till bob

hi girls my tree will go up on the 1st dec as it does every year tilly wants to do it now tho bless her tbh im panicin abit more this time about labour as i know wats comin wen i was pregnant with tilly i wasnt scared at all lol. but like u say its all worth it so who cares. kelly lovely bump pic iv been told baby will only be around 7 pound ish but like u said ducky noone really knows till they r here xx


----------



## cho

till bob said:


> hi girls my tree will go up on the 1st dec as it does every year tilly wants to do it now tho bless her tbh im panicin abit more this time about labour as i know wats comin wen i was pregnant with tilly i wasnt scared at all lol. but like u say its all worth it so who cares. kelly lovely bump pic iv been told baby will only be around 7 pound ish but like u said ducky noone really knows till they r here xx

same here :wacko:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I just fell asleep doin my birth preparation cd! Then my darlin angel threw the mother of all tantrums & wiped out my nice relaxed state haha!!

I'm quite excited about labour this time round, I have a fab midwife & I'm hopin to stay at home, just not lookin forward to the needin to push feelin coz it's pretty intense & it freaked me out a bit with Aimee coz I was convinced I was gonna poop everywhere :dohh:

Mmm butternut squash soup!!! 

Ducky glad ur lil man is happy & healthy!


----------



## mummyclo

I am just worried, that its going to be worse than i think and i wont be able to stay at home :(
Did you have a homebirth first nikki? 
x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yea I did :) I found keepin calm really helped, I was laughin and watchin corrie street at 8cm. It got hard after that because I went into transition but I was adamant I wasn't goin to hospital unless me or Aimee were in danger! It's hard work but I was surprised how I coped really! You will be fine :D


----------



## mummyclo

I think i will be more relaxed, as i hated the hospital! 
Im just worried, it will hurt loads and gas and air wont be enough, but i suppose if i have no option of anything else.......:shrug:
My mum seems to think im silly and that i wont cope with the pain :(
Its hard when noone belives in you! :cry:


----------



## mrsbling

As long as you and your OH believe in you, thats all that matters :) I am sure you will prove them all wrong ;) x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oh hun I got that crap all the time!! I didn't like g&a so didn't bother with it, this time I'm havin a TENS machine n hopefully water for pain relief! I'm havin gas n air around incase I wanna try it again! Have u thought about a tens?? 
I believe in you, I believe we were all made to have babies & there is no shame in havin stronger pain relief if you want/need it! Can you have pethadine at home? You can here but I asked midwife not to bring it so I wouldn't ask! Everyone is different & I'm sure you will be fine! People had babies well before pain relief was available :)


----------



## mummyclo

Yes, she is giving me her tens machine when she comes to see me next.
The midwives only carry g&a here, don't know why, but i didn't really want pethidine anyway. Even though i know its going to be awful pain, i want to remember the experience! :dohh:


----------



## xkirstyx

TENS was a god send in early labour with jack coz all the pain was in my back but had to take mine off when i went to the labour ward coz i got to hot and the pads kept falling off :(


----------



## nikki-lou25

I have the same view on pethadine! If you don't like gas n air the effects are gone as soon as you stop. I didn't want to feel out of it, u naturally lose a bit if control in transition but that's normal - that's the only bit I am apprehensive about!


----------



## mummyclo

Im bloody exhausted! Today i have: Cleaned the kitchen TWICE, washed up, made soup, done 3 loads of washing, hoovered and made the bed! 
I really need to clean the bathroom and make some bread pudding with the old bread...but......i can't be arsed!


----------



## Pixxie

Kerrieann said:


> Thanks charlotte, i will put a pic on if im happy with it! :thumbup::haha: Im scared of changing it but excited too lol!
> 
> Heres my bump pic at 37+2 and have put a 40 week pic on when i was preg with Jake, do you think im bigger this time?? (2nd one is 40 weeks)
> 
> View attachment 135732
> 
> 
> View attachment 135735

Lovely bump! I think you're more round this time :) 




KellyC75 said:


> When are you Girls getting/putting up your Xmas trees? :shrug:
> 
> We normally get it a week before...But am thinking 1st December this year :winkwink:

We're not sure yet, we always get a real one so probably around my due date! 



KellyC75 said:


> My 'fat baby' (as ticker states!) bump!

Lovely bump! 

One of my friends posted on my facebook the other day that she woke up in the middle of the night thinking that in exactly 2 weeks I'll have my baby! :shock: Apparently it's going to be the 24th November at 4am! 

What's really odd is that the midwife thinks it will be the last week in November and on the 26th its the birthday of my OH's friend who was killed a couple of years ago. We see his mum quite often and she keeps saying how she reckons it's going to be on his birthday, will be really odd if it is because if we had a boy we were going to name him after him! 

OH is a right plonker, when he'd had a few beers last Wednesday he let slip to 2 people what our favourite name is for the baby despite me stamping on his foot trying to get him to shut up :dohh: Thankfully these guys were not sober, so I doubt they remember :haha: I don't want it leaking out though! 

xxx


----------



## ducky1502

I feel like I have so much for this baby now. I wonder if I've gone overboard :dohh: but at the same time I think to myself it's just the normal stuff everyone has. Not only that but still have stuff to get like the mattress, raincover for car seat, got to pick up my sensor monitor and playmat, waiting for delivery of my breastfeeding pillow and the cot bumper and quilt....... We have clothes in most sizes but most of it was second hand or quite cheap. We went to toys r us yesterday and OH bought a few bits from the nursery range like the musical toy, grooming set with like little nail clippers, nappy stacker for the living room. We also have 2 changing mats so I hav one in his room and one in the living room (again 1 was given to us and the other was £4 from matalan). We also picked up the baby swing a few days ago......... it just feels like SO much! But if I'm honest I don't think we've spent that much and got most things for a really good price. Whenever I mention it all to my mum she kind of looks at me as if I'm stupid for having so much stuff and baby will literally need a moses basket, 1 outfit and some nappies! We also have a rattle and a few soft toys that we bought cheap off a friend and my mum can't believe we have toys for a baby..... Guess it's just my hormones lol.


----------



## lozzy21

Chloe The midwifes dont carry pethadine but you can get a perscription for that and the injection to bring the baby round if its sleepy from your gp.


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> Just seen....
> 
> Im on my last ticker box! :happydance:

:happydance: Hurrah for fatest baby! 



nikki-lou25 said:


> I want my tree up now!!!! Lol
> 
> Kerrie I think both bumps are fab! I don't kno if u look bigger as you are a different shape!
> 
> *Kelly I'm off greens too atm, and fish! Strange we get these food aversions! Vitamins have plenty of iron in though *
> Ness u enjoying your first day of freedom??
> 
> Chloe I will look at your bump when I'm on the pc not my phone :)

Im off fish too - well I actually had fish for lunch but I can only eat it if its not too fishy! White fish is best but tuna and salmon are too much at the moment. Normally I love fish! Thank god for omega 3 supplements. 




ducky1502 said:


> Had my growth scan. Baby is on 50th centile and weighs 5lb10oz, so looking at a baby no bigger than 7lb7oz but god knows lol. Changes all the time. Hes happy and healthy though.

LO measured 50th percentile too on Wednesday hmmm wonder if that means a 7 1/2lb baby - that would be fine! 



mrsbling said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I think im only scared because i don't know what to expect!
> If i had done it before i think i would be more excited :haha:
> 
> I know, I started out feeling like that, but I know I will get myself in to a panic, so I changed my tact and thought OK its going to pain like I have never felt before, but we will get the most amazing present at the end of it all ..... that seemed to make me feel soooo much calmer ;) ......* and hopefully the hips and back will stop aching then too (and the heartburn/reflux should go too *:) )xClick to expand...

Cant wait for that!! :)



nikki-lou25 said:
 

> I have the same view on pethadine! If you don't like gas n air the effects are gone as soon as you stop. I didn't want to feel out of it, u naturally lose a bit if control in transition but that's normal - that's the only bit I am apprehensive about!

Id rather have the epidural rather than the pethadine - I just dont like the idea of that strong a drug going straight to the baby. Im hoping to go with a tens machine, hot water and just gas and air for the intense bits! 

Having a bit of a break - I have been cleaning out my kitchen - have taken everything out of the cupboards for a good wash and sort through and reorganisation. Bloody killing my back but I need to put it all back tidy again now! :dohh: You cant move in my kitchen for pantry goods and things I have stocked up on! Meant to make various veg soups today but havent gotten around to it. Must try it tomorrow.

Have washed the first loads of baby things! All the newborn and 0-3 month things! :happydance::happydance:

Oh lovely bumps by the way. 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Ducky, i don't think that sounds like too much! Sounds about the same as me :)
EVen tho i think i went overboard with the clothes :blush:
I still need to get a bf cushion, but thats about it.


----------



## ducky1502

Dunno why but it kind of makes me feel like I either don't know what I'm doing or I'm stupid.... all because I feel like I have too much stuff :dohh: which to be honest I probably don't. I'm sure there is stuff I have I'll never use or have too much of but I'm a first time mum with NO baby experience at all so I'm not going to get it spot on.


----------



## Mizze

Ducky I dont think anyone ever gets it spot on - and definately not us first timers!

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

mw just been bubba is still back to back :( explains the sore movements and horrific back ache!
He is 1/5 engaged, she said she will sweep me early, hopefully about 39 weeks and she said they will induce earlier if i get close to xmas she promised i will hvae him and settled by then :thumbup: she only lives at the end of the road, she is great! 
She also said if i feel like im not sure if i am in labour she will come and see me and check ect
Discussed birth plan, she told me according to my chart i would be looking at a 9.9lb baby :shock:
but she thinks around 8 and half :)


----------



## lozzy21

Ducky Your better having too much than not enough!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Zoe you sound organised & I think you've got the right amount of stuff! 

I have too much but tbh it's only because it's not long since I had a baby & I kept everythin! I have 2 Moses baskets for goodness sake lol I'm a fool for keep buyin but like lozzy said, better to have too much ;)


----------



## mummyclo

Yep, lozzy is right! Better to have too much than not enough :)
x


----------



## ducky1502

c.holdway said:


> mw just been bubba is still back to back :( explains the sore movements and horrific back ache!
> He is 1/5 engaged, she said she will sweep me early, hopefully about 39 weeks and she said they will induce earlier if i get close to xmas she promised i will hvae him and settled by then :thumbup: she only lives at the end of the road, she is great!
> She also said if i feel like im not sure if i am in labour she will come and see me and check ect
> Discussed birth plan, she told me according to my chart i would be looking at a 9.9lb baby :shock:
> but she thinks around 8 and half :)

I never see the same midwife!!! How come you're getting a sweep early?! I want a sweep early, I just DON'T want to be induced or to end up giving birth on xmas day :(


----------



## lozzy21

Im going to be begging for a sweep on my due date, i dont want a christmass baby ether.


----------



## ducky1502

I'm happy for baby to be a bit overdue but I just don't want to end up in hospital giving birth or being induced xmas week. I think most of us feel the same way. Think I shall have to make sure I really step up the eviction process at 37wks. If it wasn't so close to xmas and new yr I would probably turn down induction up until about 43wks so long as baby was happy and healthy but it's just so inconvenient at this time of year. 

Decided to start taking EPO from today orally. 2 500mg tablets a day until 38wks then you can up them apparently. They're supposed to help soften the cervix and mean that when you do go into labour it should speed things up a bit or if you do end up being induced then it's supposed to increase the chance of the induction actually working. Does that sound about right to you guys?! :shrug:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'd love a sweep if I'm gettin close to my EDD! My midwife us goin away for her anniversary somewhere nr my due date so wondered if I begged enough if she would do a sweep lol! 
Do subsequent babies arrive when they want or around sane time as your first?


----------



## lozzy21

Zoe you a week infront of me so even if you go over and need inducing they would do it around the 22nd. You should have your baby before xmass


----------



## nikki-lou25

I have been lookin into EPO Zoe, I was goin to start at 37 wks :)


----------



## mummyclo

I think i will start taking it in the foof! :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

OMG sorry just realised that could have been taken in a bad way! :blush:
I meant the EPO :haha:


----------



## nikki-lou25

mummyclo said:


> I think i will start taking it in the foof! :haha:

Lol!!! 

I read thst was the best way, can't imagine it feelin very nice & I'd be mortified if my midwife found traces if it when she checked me lol


----------



## mummyclo

I bet it feels nice and moisturised! :haha:


----------



## calliebaby

So apparently a lot of the US girls are getting booted when opening up forums. They are trying to fix it, but it is still happening.
Lovely bumps ladies!!! You put mine to shame. 
I have my 37 week appointment on monday. If I measuring behind, they are going to do a scan. I tried to measure my fundal height (with my mom who is a nurse) last night and was still at 34cm. I don't look like I have grown either. The doctor thinks it is just how I am carrying him as he seems a good weight (5.5 pounds).
I am going to go visit my friend this weekend. She had her little girl on tuesday. 1.5 hour labor and three pushes..no pain relief.
The drive is 3 hours one way. Hopefully baby doesn't decide to make an early appearance.
I hope all is well with everyone and I will try my luck at getting back on here later.
:hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

Im a bit scared to try epo in the foof!!


----------



## KellyC75

mrsbling said:


> and didnt suffer with lack of sleep last night due to the high winds again x


I read this sooo wrong....Thought you meant you werent kept awake by wind (of the tummy kind) last nite! :haha:




mrsbling said:


> Awww just received Birthday cards and cheques from Mum, sister and neices - its not until monday, but the post at the moment is shocking, so they always try to send them early. There really isnt much that I need, so will have to go online and see what I can find ;)


Have a very Happy Birthday for Monday....:kiss: Treat yourself to something pampering

My Birthday is tommorow! :happydance: I am gonna treat myself to a haircut, waxing (not that its a treat, but i'll feel soo much better) a pedicure with leg massage....Mmmm, what else :winkwink:




c.holdway said:


> mw just been bubba is still back to back :( explains the sore movements and horrific back ache!
> He is 1/5 engaged, she said she will sweep me early, hopefully about 39 weeks and she said they will induce earlier if i get close to xmas she promised i will hvae him and settled by then :thumbup: she only lives at the end of the road, she is great!
> She also said if i feel like im not sure if i am in labour she will come and see me and check ect
> Discussed birth plan, she told me according to my chart i would be looking at a 9.9lb baby :shock:
> but she thinks around 8 and half :)


Arrghh, feel for you, both my boys were back to back :dohh:

Why are you allowed an early sweep? :shrug:



nikki-lou25 said:


> Do subsequent babies arrive when they want or around sane time as your first?

My 1st was 10 days late & my second was due date :winkwink: Although, I think I went into labour with 2nd as I was worrying about my Csection! :dohh:


----------



## sammiwry

Dumb question is there anything I need to take to my antenatal class tomorrow?


----------



## Pixxie

Just to put it out there girls you can give yourself a sweep before the midwife will do one :winkwink: 

I don't want an x-mas baby either! :shock: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

:o HOW!!??


----------



## nikki-lou25

Eek I'd be scared of doin done damage! Then again I do ave long acrylic nails lol


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> mw just been bubba is still back to back :( explains the sore movements and horrific back ache!
> He is 1/5 engaged, she said she will sweep me early, hopefully about 39 weeks and she said they will induce earlier if i get close to xmas she promised i will hvae him and settled by then :thumbup: she only lives at the end of the road, she is great!
> She also said if i feel like im not sure if i am in labour she will come and see me and check ect
> Discussed birth plan, she told me according to my chart i would be looking at a 9.9lb baby :shock:
> but she thinks around 8 and half :)
> 
> I never see the same midwife!!! How come you're getting a sweep early?! I want a sweep early, I just DON'T want to be induced or to end up giving birth on xmas day :(Click to expand...

 I just said to her i dont want to go over ect and i have had enough and she said she said she would sweep me early around 39 weeks :)



Pixxie said:


> Just to put it out there girls you can give yourself a sweep before the midwife will do one :winkwink:
> 
> I don't want an x-mas baby either! :shock: xxx

 i cant find my cervix???



nikki-lou25 said:


> Eek I'd be scared of doin done damage! Then again I do ave long acrylic nails lol

hehe yer advise against that lol x


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> I think i will start taking it in the foof! :haha:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



nikki-lou25 said:


> Eek I'd be scared of doin done damage! Then again I do ave long acrylic nails lol

OUCH!!!!!!!

How does the EPO work if you *dont* stick it in the foof? I always assumed you had to administer it directly so to speak. 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Nikki pah that's a lame excuse! I used to do stable work with my acrylics!


----------



## Pixxie

LMAO! :rofl: 

If you can find your cervix and get a finger in it you can just sweep your finger round it while touching the bag of waters. It's not advised with acrylic nails though :haha: xxx


----------



## Pixxie

Double post :roll:


----------



## KellyC75

OT ~ I know you were talking about Kong dog toys earlier....
https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/pet_supplies_specials/pet_supplies_seasonal/dog_toys?unique=HTML7

Good prices at the mo' :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

But in essence acrylic nails are no different to normal nails just slightly thicker


----------



## mummyclo

:sick: I dont think i will be touching my cervix!!


----------



## ducky1502

I'm too scared to stick a finger in there lol.

Not sure how EPO works orally but if you have a google it says it's meant to work so thought I'd try it... have some EPO in the cupboard so I'm not wasting any money :thumbup: think you can put it directly on the cervix from 38wks :shrug: and can start taking orally at 34 wks. Although I've only taken it for 1 day so far lol.


----------



## xkirstyx

eeeeek no way im touching my cervix!


----------



## Pixxie

Pussies :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

lol!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> Pussies :haha:


Great word, to go along with a great conversation!!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## ducky1502

I won't be seeing my midwife again until 38+3.... feels like AGES!


----------



## xkirstyx

my next app is 37+5 seen her last week and have to wait 3weeks, so much for getting seen every 2weeks!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: pussies!!


----------



## Pixxie

I'm seeing the MW on Wednesday at 36 weeks then will see her again at 38 xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Think I'm not seeing one for so long because I'm seeing the consultant next fri and they do all the urine, bp, fundal height etc there so they don't really need to see me before. But because I'm seen by so many different people I get told different things because everyone does things differently... v annoying!

Sat bouncing on my birth ball at the computer :) I love this thing. Can't stay still on it though!!!


----------



## cho

bump pic 
First one is 34+1 and the last 2 are 36 weeks today
Dont think i have grown much ??


----------



## Pixxie

You've definitely grown! Looking good :) xx


----------



## mummyclo

Yep its grown! I would say its a bit lower too :)


----------



## cho

Thanks, just realised the evidence of my dinner in the backround :rofl: no wonder why you think i have grown lol x


----------



## ducky1502

definately bigger and lower hun :flower:


----------



## mrsbling

:rofl:about the wind kelly ;)

Have a great Birthday tomorrow....... pamper yourself and do lots of relaxing :) x


----------



## ducky1502

Where and when are you guys going to get measured for nursing bras?


----------



## mrsbling

I dont think I would be brave enough to be messing with my Cervix :blush:

Maybe I should take chocolates to my MW appointment next week and try and bribe them for an early sweep lol x

I have some EOP capsules upstairs, but wasnt sure what im supposed to do with them...... do they work orally and if so how many to take? I am now taking 4 RLT capsules per day because I quickly went off the tea as I could only bear one a day :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

Ergh feeling like crap today. Feeling realy crampy aswell, could it be because baby is starting to engage?


----------



## ducky1502

lozzy21 said:


> Ergh feeling like crap today. Feeling realy crampy aswell, could it be because baby is starting to engage?

I started to feel more crampy around the time baby started to engage.


----------



## ducky1502

I just had a go at measuring my back measurement for a bra... no wonder I only have 1 bra that doesn't feel like it's cutting off my air supply! I've gone from a 32 inch back to 36 inches!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Tbh I can do most things with my acrylic nails but I'd be scared of accidentally Breslin my waters or somethin! 

I am gonna have to raid the cupboard coz I'm sure we have EPO from when ttc but I need to read up what to do! Doesnt EPO contain same hormone as sperm? I think I'll swallow the tablets (see topic in 3rd tri) n topically use hubby lol


----------



## lozzy21

A lot of that will be your bump Zoe.

My mam said to only get one or two cheepish nursing bra's while your still pregnant as your back measurment can change a lot.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I got measured at 36 wk at mothercare - I'd love to be same size coz it cost a bomb!


----------



## ducky1502

Asda do a 2 pack of nursing bras for £8! Was going to pretty much just measure myself at about 38wks and then buy some. Apparently you're supposed to make sure there's room left for when your milk comes in and that the bra does up on the loosest clip so as your ribs start to go back to normal you can tighten it up.


----------



## lozzy21

Im getting mine around 38 weeks, stil need to get my big pants, god im going to look sexy.

Im going to be peeing for england, on my 3rd pint of water to see if it stop the crampines


----------



## November1984

Okay I was in the November group but a couple weeks ago my dates changed and now my section is booked for Dec. 8th!
Sent a PM to OP to be added!

Just wanted to say hi to all my fellow December mommies! ")


----------



## spencerbear

Hi november and welcome to this chatty thread x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hello! We talk way too much but hey, we are a nice bunch :)


----------



## Caitlin.

I'm due December 10th! I'm so excited to see my baby girl. It seems like I have been waiting forever. :D


----------



## LoveBump

Hey all! I am due on the 9th of December! Have been a member for a while but not been saying too much for myself really. I will try and be less shy now I am off on my maternity leave! So glad to be off! This will be our first baby for me and DH, and we know she is a little lady! :)


----------



## rosiered

Hi everyone!!.. I'm due Saturday 4th December.. with a little (est. 9lber) girl!


----------



## spencerbear

:wave: hello to Caitlyn, Lovebump and rosiered. 

:yipee::yipee: I slept though from 11 until 5, this is wonderful. 2 things different for he first time we shu puppy downstairs behind the stairgate, he was asleep at bottom of stairs when i came down, 2nd was a put my v shaped cushon behind my hips, felt strange on my back but releivd pai in my hips. 

The cramps from seatbelt lastnight have finally gone too. Apart from more nesting, i have nothing planned this weekend.

Hope you all have a nice one x x


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> Pussies :haha:

:rofl: :rofl: 



mrsbling said:


> I dont think I would be brave enough to be messing with my Cervix :blush:
> 
> Maybe I should take chocolates to my MW appointment next week and try and bribe them for an early sweep lol x
> 
> I have some EOP capsules upstairs, but wasnt sure what im supposed to do with them...... do they work orally and if so how many to take?* I am now taking 4 RLT capsules per day because I quickly went off the tea as I could only bear one a day *

Im quite liking the tea! I dont think it tastes very strong. I need to get more - hmmmm might pop into town and do that today. Need a few bits in town. 



November1984 said:


> Okay I was in the November group but a couple weeks ago my dates changed and now my section is booked for Dec. 8th!
> Sent a PM to OP to be added!
> 
> Just wanted to say hi to all my fellow December mommies! ")

Welcome November! How nice to know exactly when your LO is due. 

Welcome to Caitlin - (we are calling our LO Caitlyn!), LoveBump and rosiered too. More Pink Bumps! Hurray. 



spencerbear said:


> :wave: hello to Caitlyn, Lovebump and rosiered.
> 
> :yipee::yipee: I slept though from 11 until 5, this is wonderful. 2 things different for he first time we shu puppy downstairs behind the stairgate, he was asleep at bottom of stairs when i came down, 2nd was a put my v shaped cushon behind my hips, felt strange on my back but releivd pai in my hips.
> 
> The cramps from seatbelt lastnight have finally gone too. Apart from more nesting, i have nothing planned this weekend.
> 
> Hope you all have a nice one x x

Morning hon, glad you had a good night's sleep - my little devil has discovered a new game - its called 'kicking Mummy so hard she wakes up in the middle of the night' :dohh:

Am so pleased with myself for sorting out my kitchen yesterday - we have a really large kitchen diner but cupboards only at waist height - apart from 1 wall where they are 3/4 high to match the oven. Well I took everything out of every cupboard. Sorted through it all and then scrubbed all the cupboads and rearranged them all to get better use of the space! :happydance: Took me till gone 6.45 last night - no wonder I was in bed by 9! 

Now what to do today?? 

Mizze x


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo spencerbear I'm jealous I wish we had never let rox upstairs at night and I'm even more annoyed at myself for letting her sleep on the bed once! Guess where she sleeps every night?! 

I'd forgotten how horrible my alarm sounds until this morning :-( got my antenatal classes today so set it to make sure we are up and got enough time to get ready


----------



## calliebaby

Well, it is 12:20am right now and I still can't sleep. I think I am giving up on ever sleeping again.:cry:

I was productive today at least. I went to three stores, cleaned the house, made dinner (homemade chili) for my husband and in-laws and a homemade cranberry-apple pie with cranberry whipped cream. Then, I cleaned the baby's room and sorted his clothes by month and put them away. I should be exhausted. Actually, I am....I just can't sleep. 

How is everyone else doing?:hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Sammi - enjoy your antenatal class- I didnt take anything to mine although a pen and paper might be useful.

Callie - thats a major useful day! Wow - you are probably too wound up to sleep after all that.

Right getting myself into gear to get in and out of town before the hordes arrive and make it annoying. 

See you later

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Enjoy your shopping trip mizze!

I was going to take my notes (never know what might happen!) and a note pad and pen all it says on the letter is to wear comfy cool clothing?!


----------



## Kerrieann

Wecome to all the newbies, im adding you all to our list now! :flower:


----------



## Kerrieann

*TMI ALERT*

Think i lost my whole plug last night, didnt lose it with Jake so wasnt sure what it was meant to look like but this wernt normal lol, it was rank but had no blood in it?? Did google it and a load of pictures came up!!! And it looked the same as most of them so must have done :happydance: dont think it means much does it? Hoping it means i wont go over late like i did with jake!


----------



## calliebaby

Just thought I would do a little comparison. The last two are at 36 weeks and my hubby took them.



20 weeks
32 weeks
34 weeks

36 weeks
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0582.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## calliebaby

Kerrieann said:


> *TMI ALERT*
> 
> Think i lost my whole plug last night, didnt lose it with Jake so wasnt sure what it was meant to look like but this wernt normal lol, it was rank but had no blood in it?? Did google it and a load of pictures came up!!! And it looked the same as most of them so must have done :happydance: dont think it means much does it? Hoping it means i wont go over late like i did with jake!

I hope that means that your little one is coming soon!!!:happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

Ahhh kerrie! Hope it means not long now, even tho my mum said with her 2nd she lost her plug etc like 2weeks before! 
But yey, good sign! :happydance:
X


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo fingers crossed then kerrie!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Callie, ur bumps grown lovely :flower:

Thanks girls, even if it will be 2 weeks, thats great as still early :wohoo:


----------



## WILSMUM

Wow loads of newbies!!! Welcome girls!

Ooo kerrie how exciting! Keep us informed of any ache, pains or twinges!! Lol!

Thats a fantastic round bump Callie! Gorgeous!
I should do one today really cause I know I'll regret it looking back having done one every week from about 13 weeks and then to not have pics of my last 2 weeks!!!

Single figures for me today!!! aaarrrgghhhhh!!!

Not got much planned, actually looking like a nice day! DH is up the allotment to get the shed finished, need to take DS to get his hair cut as he has his school photo on Wed so might stop by the park with him while we're out! Apart from that might make a cake and I should cut my toe nails and epilate my legs!!!


----------



## ducky1502

I think the rule is that losing your plug is a good sign but doesnt always mean bubs is on his way. Its the bloody show.... Wich is different somehow :shrug: means labour is very close. Hope you get to meet ur lil man soon :) im dying to see everyones babys!!


----------



## till bob

mornin girls hope ur ok today hi to all the newbies nice to have u on here kerrie oh my god fingers crossed it wont be long for u now how did the hair go yday do u like it. lovely bump pics girls ur all still quite abit bigger than me think im just hiding her well lol. well iv done my housework and am thinkin about wat to do today hubbys still snorin away as he works nights so have to wait till he gets up. I will def not be givin myself a sweep the thought terrifys me lol hopin my midwife gives me an early one if i need it duno if she will tho. Wilsmum cant believe ur baby will be here in 9 days ur so lucky . Hope u all have a nice saturday xxxx oh also forgot to say im borrowin my sis moses basket but i needed a new stand so iv been lookin for a rocker one and got one this week from toys r us 12.49 half price in the sale bargin xx


----------



## xkirstyx

welcome to all te newbies! 

kerrie hopefully means it wont be long! when preg with jack i started having contractions on the wed night, fri morning i lost my plug all at once (mine had streaks of blood in it) i was just on my way to hosp coz in to much pain, got kept in and my water broke at 6pm jack was born sat 8.02am :)


----------



## Kerrieann

It happened after i was madly bouncing on my ball for about 30 mins lol! I ached all night but nothing this morning. Think it will be a while yet anyways. Loving my hair thankyou, the ends didnt take aswell to the red so might get some slices put through it next week!

Gunna get back to some more bouncing now :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

woooo thats me 36weeks, hang in there one more week baby! :D


----------



## xkirstyx

think im gonna get my ball out 2day i had to put it away for jacks bday but iv been getting loads of cramping in my back so ill see if that helps!


----------



## till bob

i was on my ball for about an hour lastnite while watchin the soaps did a mixture of bouncin and rockin im keepin it up my friend said that her waters broke while on hers with ur second baby he was 9 days early so theres hope xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

I want a ball!


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah my sil went into labour after bouncing on her ball with both of hers too!


----------



## mummyclo

I want to loose my plug!! :hissy:


----------



## Kerrieann

get bouncing chloe!!! :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

im gonna go to asda i want munches but dunno what to get!!!! any ideas?????


----------



## Nut_Shake

Get wotsits! Mmmmm... And kettle chips! And caramel glazed cashews! And dairy milk buttons!


----------



## xkirstyx

lol nat that made me laugh!


----------



## xkirstyx

i want cake!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: NAT!! You really know what you want!
I struggle to think what i fancy :(


----------



## Kerrieann

those cashews sound yummy!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Morning, Still feeling realy crampy, starting to do my head in now.

Better go get ready, my little sis is coming round to help with the housework since i cant bend over to clean the bath.


----------



## spencerbear

sammiwry said:


> Ooo spencerbear I'm jealous I wish we had never let rox upstairs at night and I'm even more annoyed at myself for letting her sleep on the bed once! Guess where she sleeps every night?!
> 
> I'd forgotten how horrible my alarm sounds until this morning :-( got my antenatal classes today so set it to make sure we are up and got enough time to get ready

We let patchie sleep on the bed too, big mistake. But i think its him waking becca up about half 4/ 5 ish each morning. So last night OH said he was keeping him downstairs, when i woke up this morning he had been down all night and didnt cry once, wich im amazed about.



xkirstyx said:


> i want cake!!!!!!!

I want asdas carrot cake, its lovely. yummy cant wait for our asda store to open on monday x


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> *TMI ALERT*
> 
> Think i lost my whole plug last night, didnt lose it with Jake so wasnt sure what it was meant to look like but this wernt normal lol, it was rank but had no blood in it?? Did google it and a load of pictures came up!!! And it looked the same as most of them so must have done :happydance: dont think it means much does it? Hoping it means i wont go over late like i did with jake!

Ooooh! Get back on that ball and bounce! :) 



WILSMUM said:


> Wow loads of newbies!!! Welcome girls!
> 
> Ooo kerrie how exciting! Keep us informed of any ache, pains or twinges!! Lol!
> 
> Thats a fantastic round bump Callie! Gorgeous!
> I should do one today really cause I know I'll regret it looking back having done one every week from about 13 weeks and then to not have pics of my last 2 weeks!!!
> 
> *Single figures for me today!!! aaarrrgghhhhh!!!*
> 
> Not got much planned, actually looking like a nice day! DH is up the allotment to get the shed finished, need to take DS to get his hair cut as he has his school photo on Wed so might stop by the park with him while we're out! Apart from that might make a cake and *I should cut my toe nails* and epilate my legs!!!

Wow and :happydance: for single figures!! 

And serious respect that you can still cut your own toenails! Im going to have to call in a pedicurist soon! 

Agree thats a lovely round bump carrie - DH seems to have permenantly lost the cable to connect camera to PC so cant upload my bump pics!! Boo! :nope:


xkirstyx said:


> woooo thats me 36weeks, hang in there one more week baby! :D

:wohoo: for 36 weeks 



xkirstyx said:


> im gonna go to asda i want munches but dunno what to get!!!! any ideas?????

:rofl: at Nat! - I vote for Crunchie biscuits - just scoffed two with a cuppa! YUMMMMMMMM

Morning all again - ive been looking at Moses Baskets etc on Toys r us - oh blast can remember who said about it now - was it Tillbob? I like the jungle chums one and the half price stand looks really good. 

Been to town - happily not too busy but 1 hour of walking around was more than enough for me. Will have a bit of a rest now before tackling the rest of the day. I think I will cook today, got loads of veg for various soups etc. And put away the baby clothes I have washed and just tidy up. DH is working again all day :( 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

:hugs: Lozzy - hope you feel better soon. 




spencerbear said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> i want cake!!!!!!!
> 
> I want asdas carrot cake, its lovely. yummy cant wait for our asda store to open on monday xClick to expand...

I can recommend their ginger and syrup cake - absolutely LUSH!!

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Oh im rubbish

Would this - https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...anges/Jungle-Chums-Maize-Moses-Basket(0030608)


Fit into this https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...ibs/Moses-Basket-Deluxe-Rocking-Stand(0074102)

?????????

Common sense says yes but the width dimensions seem very different - or am I having a baby brain moment

Mizze


----------



## xkirstyx

links not working hunny but i would think they would fit!


----------



## mummyclo

The link didn't work for me :(


----------



## xkirstyx

i have this https://www.mothercare.com/My-Jungl...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44361031&mcb=core and this https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44361031&mcb=core


----------



## Mizze

Buggerit! sorry about links! How odd 
basically its the Toys r us half price rocking moses basket stand and the My Jungle Friends moses basket. The widths are cm for the rocker and the basket is cms - I presume that the rocker/stand would be wider and it will fit but I hesitate to buy online and reserve without knowing!

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

xkirstyx said:


> i have this https://www.mothercare.com/My-Jungl...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44361031&mcb=core and this https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44361031&mcb=core

Kirsty I love the Mothercare Jungle range - I do like that basket too - and I notice its on offer - oooooh! Something else to consider especially as I have a £35 voucher for Mothercare. 

I especially LOVE the lion rug that goes with it. 

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...1/277-3096146-7028737?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=core
Hope this link works at least!

Mizze x


----------



## mummyclo

You could always call and ask?
Before paying?
x


----------



## mummyclo

Also yes that link did work :)


----------



## WILSMUM

I looked at the jungle one from mothercare as well but DH wasn't too keen so was gonna get a neutral teddy bear type one but ended up getting this instead:

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Nursery/Furniture-Ranges/Katie-Crib-in-Dark-Oak(0021013)

Its slightly bigger than a standard moses basket so am hoping it will def last bubs till its at least 3 months old!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Charlotte & Callie....What lovely bumps you have :kiss:



mrsbling said:


> Have a great Birthday tomorrow....... pamper yourself and do lots of relaxing :) x

Thankyou....:flower: I had a terrible nights sleep & so had a lay in this morning, but my hips & legs are aching like crazy

Just trying to plan something nice to do today....But cant think of anything! :dohh:

I have had some lovely cards & my Sons are being good for me :winkwink:




November1984 said:


> Okay I was in the November group but a couple weeks ago my dates changed and now my section is booked for Dec. 8th!
> Sent a PM to OP to be added!
> 
> Just wanted to say hi to all my fellow December mommies! ")




Caitlin. said:


> I'm due December 10th! I'm so excited to see my baby girl. It seems like I have been waiting forever. :D




LoveBump said:


> Hey all! I am due on the 9th of December! Have been a member for a while but not been saying too much for myself really. I will try and be less shy now I am off on my maternity leave! So glad to be off! This will be our first baby for me and DH, and we know she is a little lady! :)




rosiered said:


> Hi everyone!!.. I'm due Saturday 4th December.. with a little (est. 9lber) girl!

Welcome to our new ladies....:flower: Lovely to have you join us 



xkirstyx said:


> woooo thats me 36weeks, hang in there one more week baby! :D


Yey....Congrats on 36 weeks :happydance:



xkirstyx said:


> im gonna go to asda i want munches but dunno what to get!!!! any ideas?????


Me too....If only I could be bothered to drive somewhere :dohh:

I fancy a HUGE cream cake!....Or belgian chocolate hagan daaz! :cloud9: Well, it is my Birthday :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Wow Kerrie....Exciting stuff :happydance: Seems all your extra effort may be paying off :thumbup:

Hope you get to meet your LO soon :baby:


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> I looked at the jungle one from mothercare as well but DH wasn't too keen so was gonna get a neutral teddy bear type one but ended up getting this instead:
> 
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Nursery/Furniture-Ranges/Katie-Crib-in-Dark-Oak(0021013)
> 
> Its slightly bigger than a standard moses basket so am hoping it will def last bubs till its at least 3 months old!!!

Thats lovely Wilsmum, really elegant and smart looking. 

I hope the one I have will last at least 3 months too! :shrug: Im having trouble convincing DH that we need a cot, a moses basket and a carrycot for the pram as it is. 

Chloe - yes I could ring and ask - why is something so obvious when someone else says it!! :dohh:

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> Wow Kerrie....Exciting stuff :happydance: Seems all your extra effort may be paying off :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you get to meet your LO soon :baby:

Happy Birthday to you!!! 

:cake: 

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Happy birthday kelly!! :happydance: :flower: hope you have a lovely day! xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

November1984 said:


> Okay I was in the November group but a couple weeks ago my dates changed and now my section is booked for Dec. 8th!
> Sent a PM to OP to be added!
> 
> Just wanted to say hi to all my fellow December mommies! ")




Caitlin. said:


> I'm due December 10th! I'm so excited to see my baby girl. It seems like I have been waiting forever. :D




LoveBump said:


> Hey all! I am due on the 9th of December! Have been a member for a while but not been saying too much for myself really. I will try and be less shy now I am off on my maternity leave! So glad to be off! This will be our first baby for me and DH, and we know she is a little lady! :)




rosiered said:


> Hi everyone!!.. I'm due Saturday 4th December.. with a little (est. 9lber) girl!

Hello to all the new ladies :flower: Welcome to the extremely chatty December Dreamers!!



Kerrieann said:


> It happened after i was madly bouncing on my ball for about 30 mins lol! I ached all night but nothing this morning. Think it will be a while yet anyways. Loving my hair thankyou, the ends didnt take aswell to the red so might get some slices put through it next week!
> 
> Gunna get back to some more bouncing now :haha:

 Any photo's of your hair. How did you get on in the hairdressers - did it not give you backache? I would really love to go red - DH not so sure. My hair is brown with hi-lights.

Happy birthday Kelly :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm sorry I didn't get on to update yesterday after my scan etc. I did post of FB and thank you for the lovely comments and support.

The scan went well and my placenta has moved. I was booked in to see the consultant after but he wasn't in so saw a midwife instead. She was so lovely. Thankfully she read my notes through first and when she said it was good my placenta has moved I said yes but I haven't changed my decision on what I want. She was great and said after everything I've been through it's fine and that she'd discuss it with the registrar and book me in!! I can't tell you how relieved I was!! :cloud9:

She advised against having it before 39 weeks though because baby's lungs are not being compressed in the same way as during a natural birth and there is evidence that a short stay in neonatal may be required if CS before 39 weeks. She said under our circumstances she didn't think we would or should cope with a baby being in neonatal. We agreed and have been booked for exactly 39 weeks on 14th December.

What she did say though was that if I went into labour early then a csection would be carried out unless I wanted to proceed with a natural birth but I could decide that on the day :thumbup:

Hope you are all well. Seen some lovely bump pictures :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

Happy birthday kelly.


----------



## KellyC75

Just said to DS2....What shall we do today for Mummys Birthday?

He replied 'whatever you would like to do, its your choice'.......'We could go to toys r us if you like'......:haha::haha::haha:

Bless him....So cute :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KELLY!!!! :happydance: :flower:

Kerrie - Hope baby is on the move, I lost my plug at 36 weeks with Aimee, then had a show at 39weeks...so either way not long to go really!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Happy Birthday Kelly!!!
Thats great news Butterfly - bet thats a relief and a weight off yr shoulders :hug:

Well finally got round to doing some bump pics - think its dropped and from the front pic looks as if bubs has shifted position cause looks a much stranger shape today!!!!
 



Attached Files:







37+6 (2).jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 0









37+6 (3).jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## WILSMUM

Nut_Shake said:


> HELLO ALL!!
> 
> Been spending the day with mommy so not been around much...
> 
> BTW is anyone else a little suspicous of the thread I'm going to be a daddy in 3rd tri, some of the stuff he's said has made me laugh, i didn't know men like that were for real, haha...




nikki-lou25 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KELLY!!!! :happydance: :flower:
> 
> Kerrie - Hope baby is on the move, I lost my plug at 36 weeks with Aimee, then had a show at 39weeks...so either way not long to go really!!


Seeing as this is my 2nd time I probably should know this but what is the difference between losing yr plug and having a show?


----------



## Kerrieann

Butterfly thats excellent news and great you have date now too :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> Just said to DS2....What shall we do today for Mummys Birthday?
> 
> He replied 'whatever you would like to do, its your choice'.......'We could go to toys r us if you like'......:haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Bless him....So cute :hugs:

 Aww that really is cute! x


----------



## xkirstyx

Happy birthday kelly!!!!! :D xxx


----------



## mummyclo

Happy Birthday Kelly!! 
On another note.........i want my baby now!!!! :hissy:


----------



## xkirstyx

just noticed iv only posted one bump pic on my fb and that was at 26weeks just tried to post my 36week bump here but wont let me so putting it on fb just now and since most of you are on it u will see it there :thumbup:


----------



## xkirstyx

omg its taking aaaaaaaaaaages to upload 3pics! argh


----------



## mummyclo

BnB won't let me upload either Kirsty......how odd :(
Mayb there is a problem x


----------



## xkirstyx

bump pics now up on fb :)
i dont think im much bigger from my 26week pic maybe just a wee bit lol


----------



## mummyclo

Gosh Kirsty you are A LOT bigger than at 26 weeks! :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

lol!!!!! i think coz with jack i was huge!!!!!! this time im alot smaller


----------



## mummyclo

Looks about the same as me :)
I really wish he would stop headbanging in my pelvis :cry:


----------



## xkirstyx

think my baby is having a quiet day 2day


----------



## Kerrieann

Great bump pic kirsty!! x


----------



## mummyclo

Mine is having a real active few days! 
Yesterday in the bath he was sticking his bum out, and i could see his leg and foot, so i poked it and he moved back and my bump shrunk! :haha:


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> *TMI ALERT*
> 
> Think i lost my whole plug last night, didnt lose it with Jake so wasnt sure what it was meant to look like but this wernt normal lol, it was rank but had no blood in it?? Did google it and a load of pictures came up!!! And it looked the same as most of them so must have done :happydance: dont think it means much does it? Hoping it means i wont go over late like i did with jake!

:happydance: mine was streaked, i lost my plug on the weds and went into labour on the sat and had him on the mon :thumbup: hopefully not long for you chick


calliebaby said:


> Just thought I would do a little comparison. The last two are at 36 weeks and my hubby took them.
> 
> 
> 
> 20 weeks
> View attachment 136111
> 32 weeks
> View attachment 136110
> 34 weeks
> View attachment 136109
> 
> 36 weeks
> View attachment 136114

great bump :)



Kerrieann said:


> It happened after i was madly bouncing on my ball for about 30 mins lol! I ached all night but nothing this morning. Think it will be a while yet anyways. Loving my hair thankyou, the ends didnt take aswell to the red so might get some slices put through it next week!
> 
> Gunna get back to some more bouncing now :haha:

i will be nicknaming you tigger, were is the pic of your hair???? I wanna see :)



mummyclo said:


> I want to loose my plug!! :hissy:

 me too, jealous!



lozzy21 said:


> Morning, Still feeling realy crampy, starting to do my head in now.
> 
> Better go get ready, my little sis is coming round to help with the housework since i cant bend over to clean the bath.

 hope you feel better hun 



- Butterfly - said:


> I'm sorry I didn't get on to update yesterday after my scan etc. I did post of FB and thank you for the lovely comments and support.
> 
> The scan went well and my placenta has moved. I was booked in to see the consultant after but he wasn't in so saw a midwife instead. She was so lovely. Thankfully she read my notes through first and when she said it was good my placenta has moved I said yes but I haven't changed my decision on what I want. She was great and said after everything I've been through it's fine and that she'd discuss it with the registrar and book me in!! I can't tell you how relieved I was!! :cloud9:
> 
> She advised against having it before 39 weeks though because baby's lungs are not being compressed in the same way as during a natural birth and there is evidence that a short stay in neonatal may be required if CS before 39 weeks. She said under our circumstances she didn't think we would or should cope with a baby being in neonatal. We agreed and have been booked for exactly 39 weeks on 14th December.
> 
> What she did say though was that if I went into labour early then a csection would be carried out unless I wanted to proceed with a natural birth but I could decide that on the day :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you are all well. Seen some lovely bump pictures :thumbup:

Thats brilliant !! :thumbup:


lozzy21 said:


> Happy birthday kelly.

 Happy Birthday kelly have a great day


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey im due my wee one on 26th dec yellow bump for me :D


----------



## xkirstyx

YoungNImum said:


> Hey im due my wee one on 26th dec yellow bump for me :D

welcome to the chatty dreamers! haha i think that should be our new name! :thumbup:


----------



## Kerrieann

Tigger :rofl: Ill get dh to take a pic when he gets back from work :thumbup: Do you think that because mine wasnt streaked that it will still be a couple of weeks then??

Wecome to our thread YoungNImum :flower:


----------



## mummyclo

Welcome YoungNImum!
I agree Kirsty we are very chatty! :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann said:


> Tigger :rofl: Ill get dh to take a pic when he gets back from work :thumbup: Do you think that because mine wasnt streaked that it will still be a couple of weeks then??
> 
> Wecome to our thread YoungNImum :flower:

I don't think anyone really knows when it going to be...even if youve lost your plug! Some people loose it at 30 weeks and it grows back :shrug:
Sorry :cry:
But i hope it means soon! I want to goo goo your baby!! :happydance:


----------



## xkirstyx

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for everyone 37+ :D


----------



## mummyclo

I bloody hate this waiting part :(
God knows what im going to be like if i go over :cry:


----------



## xkirstyx

i know. i think ill go crazy if i go over!


----------



## mummyclo

Why can't they all just come on their due date :shrug:
Then we would all know......that wouldn't be much to ask really?? Would it!?
:rofl:


----------



## cho

is everyone going to stay on dec dreamers after bubs is here, i know it will be a bit weird at first some talking about pregnancy and some talking about baby but i dont want to all split:cry:


----------



## mummyclo

I will stay here till we have all had our babies.....then i think were moving to parenting? Kerrie? :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

yeah i think we should stay on then all move together!


----------



## Kerrieann

Yep ill be staying as will be updating first page as and when everyone has there bubs, ill be very busy on here me thinks!!! Then we can create a thread in parenting so we can all stick together, its a shame we cant have a big meet when weve all had our babies but we all live so far apart :cry:


----------



## Mizze

Yes please - as a later Dreamer Id hate to lose you all for weeks. 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann said:


> Yep ill be staying as will be updating first page as and when everyone has there bubs, ill be very busy on here me thinks!!! Then we can create a thread in parenting so we can all stick together, its a shame we cant have a big meet when weve ad our babies but we all so far apart :cry:

:cry: I know :(
Its sad, you ladies are like my best friends :cry:


----------



## xkirstyx

awwww :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kerrieann

same here chloe :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

I really wish we all lived closer :(
It would be so nice for us and for our babies to grow up together :(
x


----------



## Kerrieann

Aww yeah that would be lovely!! Think charlotte is the furthest south and then lozzy and anouska are furthest north, and the distance between thise two is massive lol! Would seem impossible lol :dohh:


----------



## xkirstyx

am i not the furthest north?


----------



## Mizze

I think im furthest west

And thats only those of us in the UK!

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

I never even noticed you were from scotland kirsty! Your even further north then anouska then :haha: We actually stretch from one end of the uk to the other end lol, and like mizze said thats not even including callie, wishing, xavioursmom etc etc :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

hahaha!


----------



## xkirstyx

oooooh talking about xavioursmom ill give you a little update on juliet! i was waiting to see if rebecca was gonna come on to update but she had on her fb yesterday that Juliet is progressing well and is off CPAP so thats some fab news! :D


----------



## Mizze

Thanks for the update Kirsty - Glad to know she is going on well!

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks kirsty! :thumbup: x


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> Why can't they all just come on their due date :shrug:
> Then we would all know......that wouldn't be much to ask really?? Would it!?
> :rofl:

Lol! One of the DJs on Radio one (think its Greg) well his sister is expecting a baby, was due beginning of last week and he said on the radio that he thought that the baby would be definately coming on that day and didn't realise it was just a rough guesstimate and that in fact baby would come when its ready!!!! Bless him!!!


I've come to the conclusion that my DH is a bad influence! He just came home from the allotment for lunch was waiting for his power tool batteries to charge so decided to have a look at gaming pcs on the net and we've now ended up buying one!!!! I just told him before he left that I think I'm going to go into labour from the shock!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

thats good to hear, thanks kirtsy!
Right well guess I'd better go bake a cake! DH is back up the allotment till it gets dark and DS is playing in his bedroom listening to classical music!!!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

lol bless him! least it will be relaxing for you!


----------



## Pixxie

Just got back from antenatal classes, was very interesting, got to see the delivery suite and birth centre. Made me realise how little OH knows about having babies though! He asked so many questions, I didn't realise he didn't know this stuff! :dohh: xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Chloe might of beaten me to it as I've been at my antenatal class until now but Ness has asked mento let you know her laptop won't let her on bnb so no-one panic


----------



## mummyclo

And im on the Isle of Wight, which is slightly further down than Charlotte :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

I didn't beat you to it Sammi, i had visitors :)


----------



## lozzy21

Ergh housework is half done. Having a sit down cos these cramps arent letting up.

If iv got them for the next 5/6 weeks im going to cry.


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> I didn't beat you to it Sammi, i had visitors :)

Lol I thought I'd post for Ness before I read back and saw you hadn't passed the message on.



I found my antenatal class disappointing :-( midwife who took it was seriously unorganised, didn't answer questions properly and didn't include a few if the things I thought would be included.


----------



## xkirstyx

aw lozzy take some paracetamol and have a nice warm bath see if that helps! 

my bath here is to small i hardly fit in it! god knows what im gonna do when i go in labour you couldnt get me out my bath at my old house :(


----------



## mummyclo

Thats rubbish about your antenatal :(
I just saw 2 of my cousins who are over, they were like.....see you at christmas AND the baby!!! :o
I keep feeling like i want him now and also like in not ready :cry:


----------



## lozzy21

xkirstyx said:


> aw lozzy take some paracetamol and have a nice warm bath see if that helps!
> 
> my bath here is to small i hardly fit in it! god knows what im gonna do when i go in labour you couldnt get me out my bath at my old house :(

I cant fit in my bath:dohh: im too tall and wide for it. Id go over to my mams for one but cant be botherd. Her bath is massive, you can fit two adults in it.


----------



## Nut_Shake

HELLLO EVERYONE!!!!

Hope you're all ok, i'm feeling beyond sleepy today, staying in and not moving from the sofa...


----------



## sammiwry

So seeing as midwife didn't answer my question on different positions for labouring in, can anyone recommend any good books or websites for mento try and do more research on it myself?


----------



## mummyclo

I would just say, however you feel comfortable Sammi :)
I got a little thing from my midwife about positions but....it was pretty basic.
It just said, on all fours, leaning on partner, on your back etc. No use really!
I think i will be trying to squat or lean over something for maximum openage! :haha:
x


----------



## xkirstyx

i think the best thing to to is wait till ur in labour and the mw will help you! when i was in labour with jack the only thing i would do was sit on ball but had to get off it coz jacks hb kept dropping and sit on the bed everything they got me to do was to sore :(


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> I would just say, however you feel comfortable Sammi :)
> I got a little thing from my midwife about positions but....it was pretty basic.
> It just said, on all fours, leaning on partner, on your back etc. No use really!
> I think i will be trying to squat or lean over something for maximum openage! :haha:
> x

Haha everything I've found so far has basically said listed some positions so like you say leaning over something but however your comfy is the best position for you. But I was wondering if there was say positions you could use to encourage a slow labour on etc I shall ask my midwife when I see her on Thursday


----------



## lozzy21

Any position but on your back is good sammi.


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah i think being on ur back slows down labour, so any other position ur comfortable in, midwifes will hopefully encorage you to squat or go on all fours, i couldnt go on all fours as it made it more painful for me! I think you just naturally go into the most comfortable position urself anyway :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

^^ Yep! Any position that puts their head on your cervix is also supposed to help with slow labor :)


----------



## sammiwry

Still would of been nice for to of answered my question if the answer is as simple as that! But nevermind you lot to the rescue


----------



## mummyclo

Ooooh got my tens from my auntie today!! Can i use it now?
Just to see?
:shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Super December Dreamers!!


----------



## lozzy21

Chloe, the MW at my antinatal recomended using your tens if you get back ache so yep.


----------



## xkirstyx

dont think there would be any harm testing it but it wont feel nice it being on without contractions! i hated the feeling at the start but as the contractions got stronger it was amazing!


----------



## mummyclo

Mayb i should do it once before, just so i know what to expect :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

lol yeah! plus u gotta know if it works ok!


----------



## xkirstyx

lol i feel sorry for anyone who needs to catch up on the chat 2day! there is soooooo many pages! we dont half talk at times haha


----------



## mummyclo

:haha: Poor Ness when she comes back!! :rofl::
Do i need to get new electrodes for it once ive used it?


----------



## sammiwry

xkirstyx said:


> lol i feel sorry for anyone who needs to catch up on the chat 2day! there is soooooo many pages! we dont half talk at times haha

I posted Ness's message for her and then read back on what I think was like 15 pages in just over 7 hours!


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> :haha: Poor Ness when she comes back!! :rofl::
> Do i need to get new electrodes for it once ive used it?

Midwife today didn't say anything about new electrodes but then I suppose it would be an idea to?


----------



## xkirstyx

mummyclo said:


> :haha: Poor Ness when she comes back!! :rofl::
> Do i need to get new electrodes for it once ive used it?

i think you put them straight in the fridge after use and its fine but i never so i just got new ones from mothercare was only £5


----------



## mummyclo

Well she gave me a new pack of 4, they are sticky i assume, so wouldn't the stick wear off :shrug:


----------



## xkirstyx

sammiwry said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> lol i feel sorry for anyone who needs to catch up on the chat 2day! there is soooooo many pages! we dont half talk at times haha
> 
> I posted Ness's message for her and then read back on what I think was like 15 pages in just over 7 hours!Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

mummyclo said:


> Well she gave me a new pack of 4, they are sticky i assume, so wouldn't the stick wear off :shrug:

my old ones still seem sticky :shrug: i just mind reading put them in fridge after every use once open but u wont need to if they are new :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

:dohh: Just read the packet:
After use, place the electrodes on the liner and store in the pouch. Use the zip-lock for optimum storage! 
Silly me :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

:haha:


----------



## peaches31

hello everyone! i had my appt. yesterday and i am 1cm dialated! the doctor says it could be any time now and all measurments and heartbeat are great so they will not try to stop me anymore!:happydance: she also said that my cervix is thinned out so i have already done the longest part of labor! she said to be prepared because its defo not gonna be like a 10 hour labor or anything! i said im all for a short labor:thumbup::haha:

i wish we could all meet too! i would love to come see all of you in the uk! it looks so beautiful in pics. but i am terrified to fly!:nope: i suppose i could always travel on a boat!:haha: im such a baby!


----------



## mummyclo

OMG peaches! Your babys going to be here soon!!
:happydance:


----------



## peaches31

i hope so! i am sooo excited and i couldnt be more ready! if he doesnt come soon im gonna wear out his clothes and toys before he even gets to see them!:haha:

i even borrowed a baby doll from my friends little girl and strapped it in the car seat just to try it out!:haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

wooooo peaches!!!! :dust: xxxx


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: I love that fairy!


----------



## xkirstyx

ano so cute and i can use it loads now :D :dust:


----------



## Kerrieann

:yipee: peaches you must be well excited!¬ Wonder who will be first, you or anouska!?!


----------



## xkirstyx

Kerrieann said:


> :yipee: peaches you must be well excited!¬ Wonder who will be first, you or anouska!?!

ooooooh who will it beeee!?!?!?! :happydance:


----------



## peaches31

:shrug: maybe same time!? lol that would be exciting!:happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

Oh my i am so excited! Can't wait to see all the lovely babies!! :happydance:


----------



## xkirstyx

ano me toooooooo!!!!!!! eeeeeeek cant beleave our babies are all coming now! soon it will be a baby being born everyday! eeeeeeeeeek


----------



## sammiwry

I know I can't believe it'll be soon!!


----------



## cho

:happydance: me neither, cant wait, i hope we all have happy healthy babies, and easy labours :thumbup:


----------



## peaches31

i know! my oh keeps saying how can you be 1cm? you just got pregnant like a week ago!:haha:


----------



## mummyclo

I second the easy labour bit!!


----------



## sammiwry

peaches31 said:


> i know! my oh keeps saying how can you be 1cm? you just got pregnant like a week ago!:haha:

I wish in some ways it was that quick lol!


----------



## calliebaby

Happy birthday Kelly!!!:happydance:

I can't believe I am awake again and have managed to catch up on this thread. You ladies really got to chatting when I finally went to bed. 
Well, I am off to work. I will be done on tuesday officially.
Talk to you all a little later.:hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

only 9 more sleeps for me!!!

I hired a tens machine with Wil and i think part of the payment was to cover new electrode sticky pad thing, I think if yr using it again yrself then its ok to reuse but if its a hired one or a borrowed then then you should use new ones!
I didn't get on too well with it but i think thats just cause i forgot to put new batteries in it so it kept doing weird things like boosting when i didn't push the button and then not boosting when I did!!!!

When I was at home and first went into labour I found bending over the kitchen work top the best position during a contraction - I was literally bent at 90 degree with my head on the worktop!!!!
But in hospital I was stuck laying on the bed as I had to be closely monitored due to his hb dropping everytime I had a contraction!!!


----------



## sammiwry

I'm still debating about hiring a tens machine I've heard such much reactions about they effectiveness but as my pain relief options for home are limited anyway I'm thinking there's not a lot to lose by hiring one


----------



## Pixxie

LO keeps grinding her head on my cervix and it doesn't half hurt! :shock: Cervix does seem to have moved forward a bit though :happydance: Come on Mabel, I want to be able to put my own socks on again :haha: 

I can't believe how close we all are now! xx


----------



## ducky1502

Stop talking so much when im out for the day! That is an order :rofl:


----------



## mummyclo

Sammi ask your midwife, my nhs give them out for free :)
Pixxie stop feeling your cervix DAMMIT!! :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Sorry Zoe! :shhh:


----------



## Kerrieann

zoe :rofl:


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> Sammi ask your midwife, my nhs give them out for free :)
> Pixxie stop feeling your cervix DAMMIT!! :haha:

You're just jealous because your too scared to have a rummage :rofl: 

I can't not feel it, I need to know what's going on in there! xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

ducky1502 said:


> Stop talking so much when im out for the day! That is an order :rofl:

 sorrryyyyyyy :blush:



mummyclo said:


> Sammi ask your midwife, my nhs give them out for free :)
> Pixxie stop feeling your cervix DAMMIT!! :haha:

:rofl: hahahahahaaha


----------



## sammiwry

We spoke about tens at my last appointment and she just told menplaces to hire from


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> We spoke about tens at my last appointment and she just told menplaces to hire from

Thats bullcrap :(
I don't think i could reach it if i tried :(


----------



## peaches31

i would probably feel mine too if i could! but i can hardly reach far enough down there to wipe when i pee!:haha:


----------



## mummyclo

peaches31 said:


> i would probably feel mine too if i could! but i can hardly reach far enough down there to wipe when i pee!:haha:

Me either :(


----------



## ducky1502

Bouncing on my ball :)

My friend had her baby today! First baby n only managed to get to the hospital 45mind before he was born! She did it all on 6 puffs of gas n air. They had to cut her to get him out quickly but other than that it was an easy labour. 13 days overdue!!!


----------



## peaches31

ducky1502 said:


> Bouncing on my ball :)
> 
> My friend had her baby today! First baby n only managed to get to the hospital 45mind before he was born! She did it all on 6 puffs of gas n air. They had to cut her to get him out quickly but other than that it was an easy labour. 13 days overdue!!!

wow! i think i would go nuts being 13 days overdue! he must have been big eh?:wacko:


----------



## ducky1502

She hasnt told me his size yt. Waiting to get the whole story but obv shes a bit busy right now :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

wow congrats to ur friend ducky! x


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats to your friend ducky!!

Happy birthday Kelly!


----------



## ducky1502

I cant wait to at least see a pic of him.

Off to watch xfactor with the fam before long. Wish i was staying home but i feel mean if i dont see them once a wk. Least im being fed :rofl:


----------



## sammiwry

So hope Katie goes this week, such a farse that she didn't go last week


----------



## cho

i watch xfactor everyweek but most of them annoy me, bloody wagner!!
i hate katie she is annoying and talks weird and cher just bugs me to watch with her jaulty legs, lol
i love matt though:cloud9:
Congrats to your friend ducky, omg 13 days over, i will have def found my cervix by then lol


----------



## Kerrieann

i love matt too :cloud9: 

Congrats to your friend ducky!!


----------



## sammiwry

Out of treyc and Katie, Katie deserved tong she didn't finish her song! Let's hope rumpled of a double eviction are true!!


----------



## Pixxie

I hate x-factor :growlmad: 

We're off to a family do, some obscure relative of mine has renewed their vows and so is having a party. Any excuse for a go on a buffet :haha: 

Hope you all have a nice night! :wave: xxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Have fun Pixxie! Enjoy the buffet ;)

Matt and Rebecca are great, everyone else is crap bags. That Katie girl needs to piss off!


----------



## sammiwry

Nat you always make me laugh with your comments!!

Pixxie enjoy!!


----------



## xkirstyx

have a nice night pixxie! 

lol x factor is a load of shit now but i still watch it! katie and wagner need to go!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Come on double eviction for it to happen!! Song list is on the x factor website if anyone else is too impatient!


----------



## mrsbling

Hello lovelies, my my you have been a chattie lot today :) .......hope you are all well?

Welcome to the Newbies November, Caitlyn, Lovebump & rosiered :flower:

I was too tired to come on earlier, and have only caught up with half of the posts!!!

Went to Mothercare and got some more anti colic bottles, more baby towels, and a changing mat, but then my back was aching, so DH took me to our local town to get some lemon muffin cakes and doughnuts from Greggs............... and somehow managed to persuade me to go in to the Music shop so he could buy himself a new blu-ray player and a receiver for Christmas?????? 

So, besides the cot Matress (which is being delivered next week) and a baby bath support sponge, I have everything :happydance:


----------



## mrsbling

Ducky, ............this is going to sound a bit dim I have a ball (my sister gave it to me), but I havent used it yet .......what does the bouncing on it actually do? ....... and do you literally just bounce about like on a spacehopper that doesnt move? :haha:

I saw a clip on you tube which showed me how to move side to side and rotate hips, but they didnt say anything about bouncing?


----------



## Kerrieann

Hubby done this to me the other day and bought himself a blue ray surround sound system and new dvds for xmas!!! Cheeky git lol, luckily we have everything for baby so i cant complain really and he rarely treats himself!


----------



## lozzy21

Housework is all done but im in agony. OH is soooo going to make up for this, Hes having the lads round to watch the boxing so im being kicked upstairs with the laptop.


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah just bounce on it hun, i was bouncing on it last night and lost my plug :haha: think the p[osition and gravity can help baby engage and get into the best position for birth, you can also rock back and forth on it and do hip circles!


----------



## sammiwry

I need to find out what's going on with my mattress delivery, get blankets (anyone know where I can get blue cellular blankets?! Can find White, yellow and pink but not blue), bath support, car seat (end of November) car seat adapters for pram and that's me done I think


----------



## Nut_Shake

sammiwry said:


> I need to find out what's going on with my mattress delivery, get blankets (anyone know where I can get blue cellular blankets?! Can find White, yellow and pink but not blue), bath support, car seat (end of November) car seat adapters for pram and that's me done I think

Mamas and Papas or mothercare!


----------



## Kerrieann

And asda do them too :thumbup:


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> Hubby done this to me the other day and bought himself a blue ray surround sound system and new dvds for xmas!!! Cheeky git lol, luckily we have everything for baby so i cant complain really and he rarely treats himself!

That makes me feel a bit better lol - but DH didnt really need anything new - hes only had the others 2 years - and they know him on first name terms in the shop too lol :)

I agree they need to treat themselves a bit too....... but If I hadnt been with him, god knows how much he would have spent as the first one they tried to sell him was 2.5K .......... I think they could tell by my expression he wouldnt be having that one this side of Christmas, with a new baby on the way!!!!! :haha:


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> Yeah just bounce on it hun, i was bouncing on it last night and lost my plug :haha: think the p[osition and gravity can help baby engage and get into the best position for birth, you can also rock back and forth on it and do hip circles!

Excellent thanks - I will start on that tomorrow as I think I might panic DH if I get it out now lol


----------



## Nut_Shake

So i shouldn't get a ball then...


----------



## mrsbling

sammiwry said:


> I need to find out what's going on with my mattress delivery, get blankets (anyone know where I can get blue cellular blankets?! Can find White, yellow and pink but not blue), bath support, car seat (end of November) car seat adapters for pram and that's me done I think

John Lewis, Babies r us and Tesco also do them :)


----------



## mummyclo

HELP!!!! Prob TMI
Went to the loo.......and wiped, had a sorta pinky brown shit :sick:
Now having a bit of period pain! :(
I don't know what it is!!!! :hissy:
My OH is worried, i can tell!


----------



## lozzy21

Nat get one if you want one, it helps with back ache too.


----------



## sammiwry

With the exception of asda as I dont shop there all the mentioned shops have never had blue ones when I've been in looking for them! Shall try looking online for them on there websites


----------



## till bob

yes mizzie it was me about the rocker moses basket stand and i think they r relitively standard so it shud fit. hope everyones ok tonite just caught up on lots of posts u have been chatty today. kerrie that wud be so cool if we cud all meet up and c everyones babies but like u say just wudnt be possible lovely thought tho and it will be nice to stay on here untill all december babies r here i cant wait to c pics of them all. im watchin xfactor as hubbys gone to watch the boxin feel abit sick actually so not gona be bouncin tonite dont think xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Lozzy - i dont really fancy losing my plug... Although they are comfy to sit on. Hmm...

mummyclo - maybe you're losing your plug? Or labour is starting?? Maybe i'm way off... Can you call your hospital/midwife to ask them?!


----------



## till bob

mummyclo said:


> HELP!!!! Prob TMI
> Went to the loo.......and wiped, had a sorta pinky brown shit :sick:
> Now having a bit of period pain! :(
> I don't know what it is!!!! :hissy:
> My OH is worried, i can tell!

ooh keep an eye on it and keep us posted it cud be the real thing hun xx fingers crossed lol x


----------



## Kerrieann

Chloe do you mean a poo?


----------



## Nut_Shake

till bob said:


> yes mizzie it was me about the rocker moses basket stand and i think they r relitively standard so it shud fit. hope everyones ok tonite just caught up on lots of posts u have been chatty today. kerrie that wud be so cool if we cud all meet up and c everyones babies but like u say just wudnt be possible lovely thought tho and it will be nice to stay on here untill all december babies r here i cant wait to c pics of them all. im watchin xfactor as hubbys gone to watch the boxin feel abit sick actually so not gona be bouncin tonite dont think xx

Where would be central for us all to meet?!?? That would be lovely! Shame we all live so all over the place...


----------



## mummyclo

I just don't want to ignore it, but don't want to get too excited :(


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann said:


> Chloe do you mean a poo?

:rofl: NO!! It was deffinatly not poo!! It was like dischargy :sick:


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> Chloe do you mean a poo?

:rofl: thats what i thought too!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Thanks a LOT girls :cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

Chloe you did say a shit lol :rofl: i would defo say its a show then, make sure you keep a pad on and keep an eye on it but normally they say you dont need to contact the midwife unless there is bright red blood with it or bad pains x


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> Chloe you did say a shit lol :rofl: i would defo say its a show then, make sure you keep a padon and keep an eye on it but normally they say you dont need to contact the midwife unless there is bright red blood with i or bad pains x

mummyclo, hope your ok hun, sure its normal :)


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> HELP!!!! Prob TMI
> Went to the loo.......and wiped, had a sorta pinky brown shit :sick:
> Now having a bit of period pain! :(
> I don't know what it is!!!! :hissy:
> My OH is worried, i can tell!

If you are at all worried I would give your community Midwife a ring, or give the hospital a quick call ...... it will put both of your minds at rest :) 

Its likely to be your plug...... but I am new to all of this ;) x


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: I thought this tens was going to hurt with what kirsty said! It tickles! :rofl:


----------



## Kerrieann

I found the tens kinda anoying lol, but it was great once the backache really kicked in, it really helped, especially as jake was back to back too


----------



## cho

did jake turn in labour? 
Did it cause you any problems kerrie, i hated the TENS i found it made them worse lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oh ouch ouch!! My baby is stabbin me in the cervix! Wth is that all about??


----------



## cho

nikki-lou25 said:


> Oh ouch ouch!! My baby is stabbin me in the cervix! Wth is that all about??

so is mine feels like finger nails?


----------



## - Butterfly -

peaches31 said:


> hello everyone! i had my appt. yesterday and i am 1cm dialated! the doctor says it could be any time now and all measurments and heartbeat are great so they will not try to stop me anymore!:happydance: she also said that my cervix is thinned out so i have already done the longest part of labor! she said to be prepared because its defo not gonna be like a 10 hour labor or anything! i said im all for a short labor:thumbup::haha:
> 
> i wish we could all meet too! i would love to come see all of you in the uk! it looks so beautiful in pics. but i am terrified to fly!:nope: i suppose i could always travel on a boat!:haha: im such a baby!

ohh so exciting!! Good luck hun x



mummyclo said:


> peaches31 said:
> 
> 
> i would probably feel mine too if i could! but i can hardly reach far enough down there to wipe when i pee!:haha:
> 
> Me either :(Click to expand...

 I can't reach either!!



sammiwry said:


> I need to find out what's going on with my mattress delivery, get blankets (anyone know where I can get blue cellular blankets?! Can find White, yellow and pink but not blue), bath support, car seat (end of November) car seat adapters for pram and that's me done I think

 Mothercare are selling them buy one get one 1/2 price :thumbup:



lozzy21 said:


> Nat get one if you want one, it helps with back ache too.

 Yep I sat on my ball earlier for 10 mins and it really does help with back ache. :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

X Factor is really shit tonight. I'm off to bed! Night night xx


----------



## cho

night :)


----------



## Kerrieann

c.holdway said:


> did jake turn in labour?
> Did it cause you any problems kerrie, i hated the TENS i found it made them worse lol

He turned just before i pushed him out, i nearly needed a ventouse delivery but luckily didnt in the end but i think that was more because of his size rather then position. It mae my labour quiet long but not as long as us was! Other then that it was just really bad backache in the ast 2 weeks and labour but honestly the tens helped it, i would defo try it again hun :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

Iv been banished upstairs while OH and the lads watch the boxing. Well i say banished, iv come up of my own accord, cant be doing watching that.


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls...:flower: Thankyou all for the Happy Birthday messages :cake:

I have been so tired again today, but managed to drag myself out to dinner! :haha:

Stopped at Sainsburys on the way home to get Hagan Daaz to watch boxing with, gave DS2 a lecture on being good for mummy when boxing is on....

Got all ready, pressed to 'pay per view' on our SkyHD &........


Its not bloody working :growlmad: So annoyed, have been looking forward to watching the fight for ages now :growlmad::cry::growlmad:




YoungNImum said:


> Hey im due my wee one on 26th dec yellow bump for me :D


Welcome & Congrats :flower:



mummyclo said:


> :cry: I know :(
> Its sad, you ladies are like my best friends :cry:

Aww, bless...:hugs: I really love chatting & sharing stuff with you all too ~ Just not sure how much time we will have to get online once LO's arrive?



sammiwry said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I would just say, however you feel comfortable Sammi :)
> I got a little thing from my midwife about positions but....it was pretty basic.
> It just said, on all fours, leaning on partner, on your back etc. No use really!
> I think i will be trying to squat or lean over something for maximum openage! :haha:
> x
> 
> Haha everything I've found so far has basically said listed some positions so like you say leaning over something but however your comfy is the best position for you. But I was wondering if there was say positions you could use to encourage a slow labour on etc I shall ask my midwife when I see her on ThursdayClick to expand...

If you buy 'Mother & Baby' magazine, there is a whole section on the best labour positions....:thumbup: I bought M&B mag when I was expecting DS1 ~ 18 years ago :dohh: & then bought it with DS2....Its great :winkwink:





WILSMUM said:


> only 9 more sleeps for me!!!

OMG!!!! That is soooo close :happydance::baby:



lozzy21 said:


> Hes having the lads round to watch the boxing so im being kicked upstairs with the laptop.

Wish I could be watching the boxing too....:nope:



Nut_Shake said:


> So i shouldn't get a ball then...

Dont think you should as your having a Csection, dont want to start your labour :dohh: Have you recieved your date yet? :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> X Factor is really shit tonight. I'm off to bed! Night night xx


Isnt it always! :dohh: My DH watches it & I can hear the singing...Think its even more rubbish this year 

Night Butterfly :sleep:


----------



## Nut_Shake

I hate boxing, its not a sport as far as im concerned. One of my friends is very close friends with David Haye, i've met him a few times at her house and birthdays and stuff, he's a bit of a penis... My friend is at the match now. I don't really understand how watching 2 people punch each other until they bleed is enjoyable?!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Kelly - get my date on either 22nd or 26th nov, will be between 29th nov - 3rd dec. JEEZ its so closeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## mummyclo

Gah Nat you might have your babies before me!!! :o


----------



## Kerrieann

couldnt agree more nat! My ex was a boxer, and hated seeing him covered in cuts and bruises etc it was horrible! I watched one of his fights (he won) but wouldnt watch any more of them!


----------



## mummyclo

Im nackered, im off for the night!
Will update if anything happens..............doubt it will!
Night xx
:hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

I love to watch a good fight....Mayby im a bit strange! :wacko::haha:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Im nackered, im off for the night!
> Will update if anything happens..............doubt it will!
> Night xx
> :hugs:

Night....Hope you sleep Ok :sleep:


----------



## lozzy21

Kelly, we couldent order it over the box ether, We had to ring up.


----------



## Kerrieann

:rofl: kelly!

Night chloe, you never know!!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

mummyclo - I'll probably be one of the first december dreamers to have my munchkins... Bloody scares the crap out of me to be honest!!

Kerri - I really can't stand violence. I'm a big wuss though, I cry at everything in the world, lol!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Night chloe! I'll be looking out for any updates! xx


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Kelly, we couldent order it over the box ether, We had to ring up.

Tried ringing & couldnt get through....Due to excessive demand! :dohh:

Im not impressed....What the heck do I pay £50 per month for :growlmad:


----------



## lozzy21

Keep trying, took us about 15 mins to get through


----------



## calliebaby

I swear, every time I come on here, I have to read for 30 minutes just to catch up. Now I am tired.:dohh:


----------



## Nut_Shake

calliebaby - i dont always read back, takes ages with all the chatter! I just stick my beak in and start talking my usual crap, lol


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Keep trying, took us about 15 mins to get through

Thanks Lozzy....Was on hold for half an hour earlier, then my Son said, we'll watch it on his sky+box.....I knew his worked, as he watched a movie earlier

So, hung-up the phone & went to settle in there, he made it all cosy, with pillows.....Went to buy & same thing!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

So, have given up....Put auto refresh on the news page online & have come up to bed to relax


----------



## hopefully2

I hear you callie, just caught up myself and we def are the chatty dreamers!!
I'm so jealous of all these lost plugs, think i'm gonna get bouncing on that ball.
God its going to be so exciting every day to come on and see who is in labour and who has had a baby.
I just cant wait to get going now!


----------



## calliebaby

I think that I will try the ball thing starting next thursday when I am 37 weeks. I have a feeling he wants to come early, so i don't want to push it. I was 1cm dilated at 35.5 weeks and have been having the same cramping since my last visit. I wouldn't be surprised if I have made more progress by my appointment on Monday (fingers crossed).


----------



## mrsbling

calliebaby said:


> I swear, every time I come on here, I have to read for 30 minutes just to catch up. Now I am tired.:dohh:

I know lol....... if I am too lazy to log on in the morning (well generally tidying and chilling out on sofa lol), then I generally have to read back about 10 pages to catch up :)


----------



## KellyC75

Hope everyone watching the fight enjoyed it....Just read on the live updates what happened :winkwink:


----------



## xkirstyx

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: I thought this tens was going to hurt with what kirsty said! It tickles! :rofl:

:haha: nah i dont think it hurt just really didnt like the feel of it of on b4 things started getting really sore! 
defo does sound like ur plug! :dust: :happydance:


----------



## YoungNImum

OMG i just said hello today and when im due, came back on and had to read up on 8 pages i guess you all have plenty to natter about im going to like this page as long as i can keep up haha x

oh and thanks for the welcome :D


----------



## calliebaby

The hard part is that most of you are up and about when it is time for me to sleep. Someone needs to do something about this time difference so I can keep up!:haha:


----------



## ducky1502

I go out for a few hrs n theres talk of losing plugs and all sorts! Stop scaring me lol. For the first time tonight i actually desperately wanted baby to come out now... Thats a first foe me. Obv i have always wanted to be his mummy but ive also been happy to stay pregnant longer. Time to pack hospital bag tomorrow i think.


----------



## YoungNImum

Iv packed babys bag but havnt done mine yet as i wont to get new slippers and dressing gown, got some night dress's as planining to have a water birth. I cant wait, ill really miss having my bump tho even tho ill have my baby ill miss my bump :(


----------



## KellyC75

I must be honest....I havent found pregnancy easy this time :nope:

They say it gets harder each time & add that to the fact im now older too, I really have suffered :dohh:

I cannot wait for LO to arrive :baby::cloud9:


----------



## LoveBump

Thanks for adding me to the list! I will try and get to know everyone now too :)


----------



## WILSMUM

38 weeks today and 8 days to go!!!

Had a slight nosebleed this morning as well :(


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Can I be added to your list...pretty please? Im due 12/12/10 and im on team :pink:

thank yooou xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Wow welcome to all the new dreamers!! 

I'm still in bed haha! Hubbys taken Aimee downstairs n I can hear them giggling & playin! He can be such a big kid!

Wilsmum I can't believe your baby will be here in 8 days!! I can't wait to find out blue or pink :D


----------



## Kerrieann

Hiya flu77erbye, have added you to our list! :flower:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I hope Chloe is ok too, anyone heard from her this Mornin after her show last night?


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh thats even more exciting, anouska dont know what ur having, and we dont know what ur having nikki!! Have you managed to keep it secret from all ur family and friends still?


----------



## nikki-lou25

FLU77ERBYE said:


> Can I be added to your list...pretty please? Im due 12/12/10 and im on team :pink:
> 
> thank yooou xx

Oh thats my EDD too! Well I've got 2 dates but I use 12th :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Havnt heard from her, shes probly having a lay in maybe, she has my number so im sure shed text if she had to go in x


----------



## wishingforbub

Hello all !
Hope you are having a lovely weekend! You ladies chat soooo much LOL.. I can never keep up :) Even with just a 4 hour time difference hehe ! 
So many new Dreamers, welcome !!!! x
I am in full nesting mood now ! preparing just about everything for the LO !! excitement has set in for sure !!! Only 3w3d til I meet my little boy !! :) Woohoo !!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Kerrieann said:


> Ooh thats even more exciting, anouska dont know what ur having, and we dont know what ur having nikki!! Have you managed to keep it secret from all ur family and friends still?

Yeh it's still a surprise for everyone, it's been nice for people to guess this time :)
I can't wait to meet our baby now, only 6 days til it's all go for homebirth (hospital have me due on 11th so 37 weeks is sat 20th nov) yay!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Wow, well done, i dont know how you have managed it! Have you just not bought anything in colour or ru hiding it all when you have visitors lol?


----------



## cho

oh do you actually know what your having nikki but not telling, i thought u didnt find out lol
How r u all, hope mummyclo is ok too x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Everythin is hidden :) well, it's in our room & some in aimees room which people dont go in! The only downside is not bein able to shop when with others, I have to look at both sex baby stuff lol


----------



## hopefully2

Think we have a few team yellow mammies.
My husband knows what we are having but not me!!
Isn't lozzy and spencerbear team yellow too?

Hope every one is good this morning x


----------



## cho

hopefully2 said:


> Think we have a few team yellow mammies.
> My husband knows what we are having but not me!!
> Isn't lozzy and spencerbear team yellow too?
> 
> Hope every one is good this morning x

omg really? i would be digging him to tell me lol!


----------



## nikki-lou25

c.holdway said:


> oh do you actually know what your having nikki but not telling, i thought u didnt find out lol
> How r u all, hope mummyclo is ok too x

I found out at 16 wks but because pips legs were crossed n Sonographer was dilly so I wasn't convinced. Got it confirmed at 4d :) 

I got her to try n get a sneaky look at 20 weeks but mum in law came so she just flashed past n whispered it to me lol so we didn't get a proper look til 28 weeks n my mum stayed outside the room til we had looked in that area lol

I still think Omg what if it's not right but I think everyone gets that lol


----------



## hopefully2

c.holdway said:


> hopefully2 said:
> 
> 
> Think we have a few team yellow mammies.
> My husband knows what we are having but not me!!
> Isn't lozzy and spencerbear team yellow too?
> 
> Hope every one is good this morning x
> 
> omg really? i would be digging him to tell me lol!Click to expand...

I think ive guessed from him but have really resisted asking. Reckon im about 80% sure!!



nikki-lou25 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> oh do you actually know what your having nikki but not telling, i thought u didnt find out lol
> How r u all, hope mummyclo is ok too x
> 
> I found out at 16 wks but because pips legs were crossed n Sonographer was dilly so I wasn't convinced. Got it confirmed at 4d :)
> 
> I got her to try n get a sneaky look at 20 weeks but mum in law came so she just flashed past n whispered it to me lol so we didn't get a proper look til 28 weeks n my mum stayed outside the room til we had looked in that area lol
> 
> I still think Omg what if it's not right but I think everyone gets that lolClick to expand...

I think everyone must do that, will be a lovely surprise for everyone. FAir play to you for holding on to the news so well.


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Thank you for adding me :) only 28 days to go!! Im offically cacking myself! xx


----------



## lozzy21

Morning.

Came down stairs this morning and nearly chucked up, the smell of stale garlic sauce is not nice :sick:

Yep im on team yellow but i think im having a boy, im sure i sore boy bits on the screen but OH thinks i was seeing things. Wonder if i can see on my 37 week scan hehehehehe.

I am so thick, i have this bean bag travel pillow thats been next to my bed for ever and dident think it use it to support my bump or my back before. After being in agony for most of the night i stuck that under my bump and it was bloody fantastic!!! Iv now got it behind me on the sofa.


----------



## WILSMUM

I don't think I could have done that Nikki - to have found out and then not told anyone I would have blurted to the first person I saw coming out the hospital!! I am very impressed!!!

I'm still convinced bubs is a boy but DH says girl and when anyone asks he says we couldn't find out but he's sure its a girl cause it had its legs crossed and mouth open!!!!!

Really need to get my butt in gear and tidy the kitchen and dust and hoover the living/dining room but just feel really exhausted this morning!


----------



## WILSMUM

Oh and I still need to epilate my legs cause my epilator wasn't charged yesterday so couldn't do it then but did managed to cut my toe nails and shave my foof!
Really feel like I need to keep on top of the personal grooming etc now just in case!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Morning, im ok :)
Lost more plug in the night, and am getting light period pains still. 
Don't think its anything tho...maybe practice? 
Just going to relax today........even tho i have a stupid need to clean incase i do go into labor this week :haha:
Hope everyone else is good :hugs:
x


----------



## mummyclo

Yey for 38 weeks Anouska!! And 8 days to go! :o
Im so excited for you!! :happydance:
x


----------



## mrsbling

WILSMUM said:


> Oh and I still need to epilate my legs cause my epilator wasn't charged yesterday so couldn't do it then but did managed to cut my toe nails and shave my foof!
> Really feel like I need to keep on top of the personal grooming etc now just in case!!!

:haha: yes I think the grooming part is n everyones mind at the moment....... dont want to get caught out ;) lol


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> Morning, im ok :)
> Lost more plug in the night, and am getting light period pains still.
> Don't think its anything tho...maybe practice?
> Just going to relax today........even tho i have a stupid need to clean incase i do go into labor this week :haha:
> Hope everyone else is good :hugs:
> x

I would put your feet up and relax...... I am sure your OH can help sort anything that needs cleaning whilst you chill ;) x


----------



## mrsbling

Welcome flu77erbye :flower:

We seem to have loads of new dreamers all of a sudden :)


----------



## mummyclo

mrsbling said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I still need to epilate my legs cause my epilator wasn't charged yesterday so couldn't do it then but did managed to cut my toe nails and shave my foof!
> Really feel like I need to keep on top of the personal grooming etc now just in case!!!
> 
> :haha: yes I think the grooming part is n everyones mind at the moment....... dont want to get caught out ;) lolClick to expand...

^^ You say that, im at maximum growth...till thursday when i get my wax!
Praying i don't go into labour before! :haha:


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Wilsmum, congrats on 38 weeks !! YAY :happydance:
And mummyclo, yay on losing your plug !! :)


----------



## sammiwry

I leave for a few hours and there's 8 pages to catch up on! 

Morning everyone!

Welcome to all the new dreamers


----------



## xkirstyx

soooooo tired!


----------



## mummyclo

Sorry Sammi, i will :shhh: so you can catch up! x


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Sorry Sammi, i will :shhh: so you can catch up! x

I've caught up lol! I was out last night and looked and saw 6 pages had been done between 8 and 11.30 lol!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: its coz we are mostly all on mat leave now!
Got too much time to chat! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

WILSMUM said:


> 38 weeks today and 8 days to go!!!

Yey....:happydance: How time is flying now! :baby:



FLU77ERBYE said:


> Can I be added to your list...pretty please? Im due 12/12/10 and im on team :pink:
> 
> thank yooou xx

Welcome :flower:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Bonjour to all!!

Hubs is still asleep, he got in from work at 5am. We are heading out later, i need to buy my final bits; night dresses, slippers and maternity pads! How, erm, lovely! Then i have a friend popping over in the eve, will prob get a chinese takeaway or something, mmmmm...

What does everyone have planned for the day? xx


----------



## sammiwry

We are going to mothercare when dh's film finishes and then got a friend coming over


----------



## Nut_Shake

Oooh mothercare, you just reminded me that i need to go there to get a couple of blankets :)


----------



## wishingforbub

DH is at work... I have done some washing today... sorted out the change table and all baby's clothes.... prepared the second bedroom for my SIL's arrival :)... and packed away all the gifts I got at the shower...Gonna make chicken burgers for dinner tonight :) I am pooped LOL


----------



## mummyclo

Watching t.v and waiting for OH to finnish work :(
His parents are coming over at the weekend! :o
Luckily i did a cleaning blitz on friday :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

It's so funny, i keep thinking 'is this my last chilled weekend? Babies could come anytime now!'

Keep freaking myself out!!


----------



## mummyclo

I know Nat!! Its scary!
Make the most of the time we have left i think :)


----------



## sammiwry

It is a scary thought isn't it?!


----------



## Nut_Shake

And now i can feel them moving all over the place as if they are saying 'MUAHAHA we will be coming when you least expect it mother dearest!!' :tease:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl:


----------



## WILSMUM

this babys having a right wriggle today! Was in the shower and it thumped me in the hip - really hurt!

Well i've tidied the kitchen (well as much as I'm gonna anyway!!), polished and hoover the living/dining room, put a load of washing in the machine, epilated my legs and got showered and dressed! DH is up the allotment and DS is playing in his room so think I might retire to the sofa with my book!

Babys wriggling is making me feel quite odd at the moment, feel really shaky and faint, might have to call DH to come home :(


----------



## mummyclo

Maybe you over did it Anouska?
Jus relax for a bit :hugs:
x


----------



## KellyC75

Have you eaten Anouska? :shrug:

Especially after all that, you could do with a snack :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

I'm hungry I want roast :-(


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> I'm hungry I want roast :-(

What a good idea....:thumbup:

Im gonna go get started on one....(still in my P.J's....But who cares! :haha:)


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> I'm hungry I want roast :-(

Me too! :(
I can't be arsed to cook tho, and carvery is double the price on Sunday! Im tight! :haha:


----------



## Mizze

Bloody hell girls - you cant half chat - right I only made it to page 1657 before having to type then run so bear with me. 



sammiwry said:


> I'm still debating about hiring a tens machine I've heard such much reactions about they effectiveness but as my pain relief options for home are limited anyway I'm thinking there's not a lot to lose by hiring one

My auntie is lending me one thats doen the rounds of her family - they all swore by it 



ducky1502 said:


> Stop talking so much when im out for the day! That is an order :rofl:

:rofl:


Nut_Shake said:


> Have fun Pixxie! Enjoy the buffet ;)
> 
> Matt and Rebecca are great, everyone else is crap bags. That Katie girl needs to piss off!

Yep agreed if those two arent in the final I will be so pissed off 



KellyC75 said:


> Kelly I like a good fight too - my cousin was a champion amateur as a school boy and my Dad too me to watch a fight when I was a baby - came back and had somehow god blood on me! My Dad still talks about the almighty row he had off my Mother when she saw! :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> OMG i just said hello today and when im due, came back on and had to read up on 8 pages i guess you all have plenty to natter about im going to like this page as long as i can keep up haha x
> 
> oh and thanks for the welcome :D
> 
> Hon you have no idea - we can talk like you wouldnt believe! :)
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 38 weeks today and 8 days to go!!!
> 
> Had a slight nosebleed this morning as well :(Click to expand...
> 
> :yipee: on the 38 weeks and 8 days!
> 
> 
> 
> FLU77ERBYE said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for adding me :) only 28 days to go!! Im offically cacking myself! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome hon - sit back and enjoy chatting!
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Morning, im ok :)
> Lost more plug in the night, and am getting light period pains still.
> Don't think its anything tho...maybe practice?
> Just going to relax today........even tho i have a stupid need to clean incase i do go into labor this week :haha:
> Hope everyone else is good :hugs:
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Chloe hon :hugs: have to rush now but will be back soon. take care
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...


----------



## YoungNImum

God my eyes are having to catch up with my head this morning after trying to read up on all these pages from my last post haha

I love that there is loads of team yellow in here it will give us all an extra reason to push to find out what he/she is i cant wait. Iv seen so many x-mas ads on telly im starting to get nervous 34wk today.
:)


----------



## mummyclo

I know!! I am getting so nervous and excited! Less than 20 days for me! Don't know how im going to be when i get to double figures........if i make it to my due date that is! :o
Edit: Single figures! :dohh:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I'm hungry I want roast :-(
> 
> Me too! :(
> I can't be arsed to cook tho, and carvery is double the price on Sunday! Im tight! :haha:Click to expand...

I dont have the stuff to do a roast :-(


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> I know!! I am getting so nervous and excited! Less than 20 days for me! Don't know how im going to be when i get to double figures........if i make it to my due date that is! :o

Dont you mean single figures? Your at double figures now


----------



## mummyclo

I meant single! :dohh:


----------



## YoungNImum

To be honest i prob will be shittin it when i hit around 37 week, but it will be lovely after doing all the pushing to have my baby. Like i say im planning to have a water birth and my partner is so supportive altho he asked if i could just try and do it with gas n air thats all i said id take unless i was really in bad pain.


----------



## mummyclo

Your Oh asked if you would just do it with G&A!??
My OH wouldn't dare tell me what pain releif to use! :haha:
Even tho i do plan on just G&A if i really need it :)


----------



## WILSMUM

when DH got home he asked if I'd eaten and then started fussing about making me cheese on toast and getting me a big slice of cake!!! Then I got told off for dusting and hoovering!!!
Feeling better now though although it feels like baby is trying to push my bladder out of my foof!!!!!


----------



## YoungNImum

mummyclo said:


> Your Oh asked if you would just do it with G&A!??
> My OH wouldn't dare tell me what pain releif to use! :haha:
> Even tho i do plan on just G&A if i really need it :)

Yea i did give him the raised eyebrow look, I was only planning on using G&A anyway cuz thats only thing you can have in the water, he just said he would like it to be as natural as possiable, think he wonts me to give birth ina cave somewhere with no painrelief :haha:

He is like a big kid tho, he talks to the baby through my belly button and has convos with it about random stuff :baby:


----------



## ducky1502

Afternoon sexy pregnany ladies :) woke up at 9.20 when OH got in from work but got back into bed with him and slept til 12.45. Was sooooooo gd! Still not dressed either.

Mon and wed are my last 2 days at work. I actually dont want to stop... Strange i know! 

Hope something happens for you soon chloe :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

I thought I was bad! I got up at 10.30 and dh had been up for 2 hours and left me in bed :-D


----------



## ducky1502

I love lazy days!!! Dont get them very often so im making the most of it.


----------



## mummyclo

I got up at 10 ish! Thats late for me!
I think because its dark outside maybe :shrug:


----------



## ducky1502

My aim for the day is to at least start my hospital bag.... Oh and wash my hair lol. Busy day :rofl:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl:
I have done nothing.......oh actually i put some washing away :shrug:


----------



## sammiwry

Ive done nothing either :-( not even taken dh to mothercare. Just lost all motivation today


----------



## ducky1502

If theres ever a time we can get away with doing nothing its now. i could be doing all sorts right now but being sat on the sofa in my comfy clothes, watching rubbish on the tele covered in biscuit crumbs is far more appealing :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Lazy day for me, sat watching simpsons with pack of choc biscuits lol sounds great to me, actually i did make a sandwhich for lunch haha


----------



## sammiwry

I feel bad not doing anything today :-( poor dh


----------



## till bob

hey girls hi to the newbies well iv just got back from my mommys and daddys they made us a lovely beef sunday dinner yummy and come to home to a lovely warm and tidy house cause i cleaned before i went out this mornin been and got a few more bits for xmas 2. hope everyones feelin ok today im gona get bouncin in a min need to motivate myself. i am so itchy at night mostly my legs they r cut to pieces cause i just cant stop gona mention it to my midwife at next appointment.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hahaha, WOAH ladies! Washing hair, eating biccies, sitting on the sofa. What next, rock climbing? Hiking through Epping forest?!

With all my good intentions of going shopping I still haven't moved from the sofa myself... I blame the weather, i swear it's nothing to do with lazyness... ;)


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl:


----------



## sammiwry

Me and rox haven't moved from the sofa, dh has put some washing on for me


----------



## mrsbling

Well, I really wanted a cooked breakfast this morning, so we decided to venture out to the local village and find a nice pub which does all day breakfast, andit was YUM YUM YUM!!!!! :) And hot chocolate with cream :)

Then went to see MIL to get the baby seat and try it with the Easifit adaptor............ it was a bit of a bush tucker trial to be fair....... but we managed to pass the test and eventually figured it out ;)


----------



## mummyclo

Bless him, at least he feels useful! :haha:


----------



## mrsbling

.............Oh and MIL wanted to take me out for lunch tomorrow for my birthday , which I thought was lovely, but my sister has already made Chocolated fudge cake :cake:for me and is bringing lunch over - OH and Mamas & Papas are coming to finish off fitting the Nursery:happydance:

.....Lets just hope they have all of the right parts this time :thumbup:


----------



## xkirstyx

argh im mega tired can hardly keep my eyes open! im just back from my friends house her sister is over with her 3week old boy and he is tiny! sooooo cute! took jack with me aswell so i could see how he would be round a baby and i was really good apart from poking him in the eye lol but he only done that coz he was pointing at him hehe! but puts my mind at rest that he doesnt really bother, just hope he is like that still when baby comes! xxx


----------



## ducky1502

I'm feeling so impatient now....... 3 wks 5 days or even possibly 5wks 5 days seems like FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

hiya ladies, been chatty again lol, ive had a busy day and am paining for it now im in agony, got shooting pains in my bum cheek and down my leg, think its sciatica and getting some strong bh too :cry: have just ordered a pizza for din tho so that has cheerd me up!

Whos going to be on im a celebrity this year? anyone know?


----------



## xkirstyx

stacy solomon!!!! haha


----------



## mummyclo

If im going to be in pain the whole time till i give birth i want to give birth now!
:haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

if u go to general chat and go to the tv bit there is a list on there of who eles is on!


----------



## KellyC75

xkirstyx said:


> argh im mega tired can hardly keep my eyes open!

im exactly the same...soooo tired....after getting up, give me half an hour & my eyes wanna be shutting :sleep:


----------



## xkirstyx

kerrie here is the link https://www.metro.co.uk/tv/846616-im-a-celebrity-2010-contestants-revealed


----------



## Mizze

Evening all. 



till bob said:


> hey girls hi to the newbies well iv just got back from my mommys and daddys they made us a lovely beef sunday dinner yummy and come to home to a lovely warm and tidy house cause i cleaned before i went out this mornin been and got a few more bits for xmas 2. hope everyones feelin ok today im gona get bouncin in a min need to motivate myself. *i am so itchy at night mostly my legs they r cut to pieces cause i just cant stop gona mention it to my midwife at next appointment*.

Definately mention it - I mentioned my itchiness to the consultant last week as I was getting real itchy under my arms! But we think it was a change in deoderant that did it but she asked me to mention it to the mw if it continued. 



mrsbling said:


> Well, I really wanted a cooked breakfast this morning, so we decided to venture out to the local village and find a nice pub which does all day breakfast, andit was YUM YUM YUM!!!!! :) And hot chocolate with cream :)
> 
> Then went to see MIL to get the baby seat and try it with the Easifit adaptor............ it was a bit of a bush tucker trial to be fair....... but we managed to pass the test and eventually figured it out ;)

Oooh hot chocolate with cream - I really need some hot chocolate now. 



Kerrieann said:


> hiya ladies, been chatty again lol, ive had a busy day and am paining for it now im in agony, got shooting pains in my bum cheek and down my leg, think its sciatica and getting some strong bh too :cry: have just ordered a pizza for din tho so that has cheerd me up!
> 
> Whos going to be on im a celebrity this year? anyone know?

Bad girl! :) Take it easy! 

Oooh celebrity Jungle - had forgotten that was on tonight! :happydance: I can generally only watch so much before I start shouting at the tv - but I love the trials. 



KellyC75 said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> argh im mega tired can hardly keep my eyes open!
> 
> im exactly the same...soooo tired....after getting up, give me half an hour & my eyes wanna be shutting :sleep:Click to expand...


Am shattered today - had a very lazy morning in bed with hubby this morning then finished my book, popped over to MIL for dinner - yumm she gave me a huge roast beef dinner - couldnt eat it all! Have tidied kitchen and put the dry baby clothes away. Ive now attached myself to the sofa and wont be getting up much - back is killing me at the moment. 

Mizze x


----------



## KellyC75

Yummmmm!....Hot chocolate with cream :cloud9:

Thats what im having in a minute :thumbup:


----------



## WILSMUM

Well i went up the allotment this afternoon with DH and DS and froze my tits off!!!! Think I may just be starting to defrost a bit now!

DS is currently watching Open Season so think I m ight go join him before taking him to bed! Then DH and I'll eat dinner whilest watching the strictly and xfactor results!


----------



## KellyC75

i seriously am struggling to keep my eyes open, from the time I get up.....But im not 'that' tired :shrug:

So, ive googled it & apparantly 'dry/heavy/sleepy eyes' can be a pregnancy symptom :wacko:

so, another one to ask midwife about...:dohh:


----------



## ducky1502

I will be having a very traditional sunday dinner... jacket potato with cheese and beans lol! Classic ;)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am so jealous of all this talk of hot chocolate...crappy gestational diabetes means that I feel like I am on some insane carb free, sugar free diet :cry:

On the + side 37 weeks tomorrow and diabetes consultant suggested that they won't be letting me go overdue and will decide this coming Thursday at what point between 38 and 40 weeks they are going to induce me if baby doesnt want to make an early appearance....eeeek!

I am hoping I can still make it to being a December Dreamer :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

AmeliePoulain said:


> I am so jealous of all this talk of hot chocolate...crappy gestational diabetes means that I feel like I am on some insane carb free, sugar free diet :cry:
> 
> On the + side 37 weeks tomorrow and diabetes consultant suggested that they won't be letting me go overdue and will decide this coming Thursday at what point between 38 and 40 weeks they are going to induce me if baby doesnt want to make an early appearance....eeeek!
> 
> I am hoping I can still make it to being a December Dreamer :flower:

Sorry for talking of yummy things, it must be so hard for you at the mo'.....But thankfully it goes away as soon as you have your LO :happydance:

Good luck for Thursday...Let us know how you get on :flower:


----------



## Mizze

Hmmmm - hot chocolate - was lovely - Sorry Amelie 

Im watching Open Season too and browsing the Mothercare website - I have mentally spent £211 already. 

Oh have decided I have LOADS of vests but - how many newborn sleep suits/baby grows will I need. I have about 6-7 but the rest are 0-3 or 3-6 months or older. but how many more will I need at newborn size? 

Mizze xx 

Mizze xx


----------



## mrsbling

Good question Mizzie ...... I havent really got a clue, but I have about 10 or 12 Newborn, but wasnt sure if that was enough - but I know I will get more bought for me when she is here ;) Only got about 3 or 4 newborn outfits too, but dont think we will be venturing out too much TBH

..........Although I have seen a lovely Christmas day dress in Mothercare for £24 :)


----------



## ducky1502

Urgh I have tummy ache :( like normal tummy ache before I was pregnant. But it's made a million times worse when he wriggles around. Had it for a few hours now but it's hurting more now. Greeeeeeeeeeeat, as if I don't have enough pregnancy niggles to make me feel yucky :(


----------



## Mizze

Another question - My sister said not to bother with socks as the babies feet just slip out of them and to use tie on booties (knitted ones I presume) instead BUT finding booties is proving a bit harder than I thought

Any thoughts on the sock versus booties thing?

Mizze xx


----------



## mrsbling

Is anyone else still having difficulty deciding on names? I have a list, but practically every week they change or get promoted/demoted on the list?

List so far is Isabella, Sophie, Emily, Amelia, Chloe, Lauren, Ellie, Ella, Olivia.......... today I added Eloise

What are your thoughts on any of the above?????


----------



## mrsbling

Mizze said:


> Another question - My sister said not to bother with socks as the babies feet just slip out of them and to use tie on booties (knitted ones I presume) instead BUT finding booties is proving a bit harder than I thought
> 
> Any thoughts on the sock versus booties thing?
> 
> Mizze xx

I wouldnt swear to it, but I am sure you can buy ones which wont slip off??? will see if I can remember where I saw them ;)


----------



## Mizze

mrsbling said:


> Is anyone else still having difficulty deciding on names? I have a list, but practically every week they change or get promoted/demoted on the list?
> 
> List so far is Isabella, Sophie, Emily, Amelia, Chloe, Lauren, Ellie, Ella, Olivia.......... today I added Eloise
> 
> What are your thoughts on any of the above?????

Well im not much help because I think they are all lovely but since my LO will be Caitlyn Sophie -then Sophie is my favourite from your list! I have always loved Olivia - but I have at least 2 friends with little girls called Olivia its out for me. 

Test them out in combinations with your surname - I love that LO will be Caitlyn Sophie Boyle because I think that flows really nicely. 

Also we looked at what the name would be shortened to- South Wales people seem genetically incapable of NOT shortening someone's name! So we had to think about this because my poor Mum spent years trying to stop friends and family shortening my and my siblings names. I still even now NEVER use the short version of my name and when I lived in England - 99/100 took the hint and used my full name - back home most people STILL shorten it!. I didnt want to worry about that with LO - So we thought about Caitlyn which we both loved which becomes 'Kate' or eveny 'Kay' if someone is still really shortening her name when talking to or calling her! 


Mizze x


----------



## Mizze

mrsbling said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Another question - My sister said not to bother with socks as the babies feet just slip out of them and to use tie on booties (knitted ones I presume) instead BUT finding booties is proving a bit harder than I thought
> 
> Any thoughts on the sock versus booties thing?
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> I wouldnt swear to it, but I am sure you can buy ones which wont slip off??? will see if I can remember where I saw them ;)Click to expand...

Oh yes please if you can. 

I feel a shopping spree coming on this week!! :thumbup::happydance:

Mizze x


----------



## sammiwry

Sounds stupid but also think what initals could potentially spell! Before i got married my initals were SAM and now they are SAW! 

I keep getting reminded that madden will probably be shortened to mad


----------



## WILSMUM

Mizze said:


> Another question - My sister said not to bother with socks as the babies feet just slip out of them and to use tie on booties (knitted ones I presume) instead BUT finding booties is proving a bit harder than I thought
> 
> Any thoughts on the sock versus booties thing?
> 
> Mizze xx

Mizze I would say 6-7 sleepsuits will be fine to start with as you won't know how big baby is gonna be so you don't want loads of newborn stuff just in case! I've not got that many newborn stuff and literally only about 2 or 3 0-3 month, just enough to get me through the first week or so as I want to get gender specific stuff once baby is here.

And as for the sock and booties thing, to start with i expect baby'll just wear sleepsuits, they are soo much easier when they are tiny and then once they get a bit bigger and are wearing outfits you can get tights for girls and I didn't have a problem with socks on Wil, I found them much easier than booties and tbh you only really need to put them on when you go out.


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> Sounds stupid but also think what initals could potentially spell! Before i got married my initals were SAM and now they are SAW!
> 
> I keep getting reminded that madden will probably be shortened to mad

Not stupid Sammi - Initials are very important! 



WILSMUM said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Another question - My sister said not to bother with socks as the babies feet just slip out of them and to use tie on booties (knitted ones I presume) instead BUT finding booties is proving a bit harder than I thought
> 
> Any thoughts on the sock versus booties thing?
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> Mizze I would say 6-7 sleepsuits will be fine to start with as you won't know how big baby is gonna be so you don't want loads of newborn stuff just in case! I've not got that many newborn stuff and literally only about 2 or 3 0-3 month, just enough to get me through the first week or so as I want to get gender specific stuff once baby is here.
> 
> And as for the sock and booties thing, to start with i expect baby'll just wear sleepsuits, they are soo much easier when they are tiny and then once they get a bit bigger and are wearing outfits you can get tights for girls and I didn't have a problem with socks on Wil, I found them much easier than booties and tbh you only really need to put them on when you go out.Click to expand...

Thanks for that - I have that many newborn stuff from my sister in fact 99% of all the clothes are from my sister so I have been massively restrained and not bought much at all so now I need to make a list of what I have verses what I need and then buy the bits that are missing. 

I have SO many white vests from newborn to 6 months its ridiculous - methinks little sister went a bit mental with at least one of her kids!! Still im dead grateful it means I havent had to buy the dull stuff like plain white vests etc and can concentrate on the fun stuff! 

Mizze x


----------



## mrsbling

Mizze said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Another question - My sister said not to bother with socks as the babies feet just slip out of them and to use tie on booties (knitted ones I presume) instead BUT finding booties is proving a bit harder than I thought
> 
> Any thoughts on the sock versus booties thing?
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> I wouldnt swear to it, but I am sure you can buy ones which wont slip off??? will see if I can remember where I saw them ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes please if you can.
> 
> I feel a shopping spree coming on this week!! :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...

This is one of the sites: https://www.sockons.co.uk/product.html I think theres quite a few places you can buy them from. Also reviews on Google show that GAP socks stay on better than all of the others too :)

I will be using tights and socks, so may invest in some myself :thumbup:


----------



## mrsbling

sammiwry said:


> Sounds stupid but also think what initals could potentially spell! Before i got married my initals were SAM and now they are SAW!
> 
> I keep getting reminded that madden will probably be shortened to mad

.....yes this has been a bit of a nightmare for us, as our surname is Knight, so my sister suggested Bonfire :rofl:, I liked Summer but that would also be a bit weird too....... then of course we have to think about initials lol x


----------



## sammiwry

mrsbling said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Sounds stupid but also think what initals could potentially spell! Before i got married my initals were SAM and now they are SAW!
> 
> I keep getting reminded that madden will probably be shortened to mad
> 
> .....yes this has been a bit of a nightmare for us, as our surname is Knight, so my sister suggested Bonfire :rofl:, I liked Summer but that would also be a bit weird too....... then of course we have to think about initials lol xClick to expand...

My parents planned my initals to be SAM as they liked the names that Samantha shortened too. 

Summer knight doesn't sound too bad I quite like it!


----------



## mrsbling

All I have eaten today is absolute rubbish lol

Cooked Breakfast, Pizza & Garlic Bread, and now fresh cream profiteroles ;) ...... DH has also bought me Fresh cream doughnuts as he thinks you can eat whatever you want on your birthday weekend :haha:

.... now my sister has sent me a photo of the cake she has made and will be bringing over tomorrow...... I am going to keep awayfrom the scales for a while :rofl:


----------



## Tabs

Hello everyone!!

Sorry, I haven't posted in here for bloody ages, but tbh, I struggle to keep up with all the posts!!! :dohh:

Just thought I'd stop by and say hi and I hope everyone's pregnancies are going well. Nearly our month!!!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Mrsbling im jealous I want profiteroles! I love them, we had them as our dessert at our wedding cos they are so yummy


----------



## sammiwry

Time to get comfy for x factor results.... O wait I've only moved from one end of the sofa to the other all say


----------



## sammiwry

WTF how did Katie not have the lowest public votes?!


----------



## spencerbear

I am also on team yellow.....i think girl, OH thinks boy. 

Well today i have cleaned my house from top to bottom, its taken nearly all day. Ive completed all the ironing and just about packed my bag. Job well done, but have told eveyone not to expect me to move all day tomorrow lol

till bob ive had the itching as well, did get some cream for it last monday but its not made a difference and the itching is infact getting worse. So going back to doctors tomorrow:cry::cry: it is driving me insane, in fact not just me now everyone else s fed up of me sitting there scratching 

Hope eveyone has had a good weekend :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

mrsbling said:


> All I have eaten today is absolute rubbish lol
> 
> Cooked Breakfast, Pizza & Garlic Bread, and now fresh cream profiteroles ;) ...... *DH has also bought me Fresh cream doughnuts as he thinks you can eat whatever you want on your birthday weekend *
> .... now my sister has sent me a photo of the cake she has made and will be bringing over tomorrow...... I am going to keep awayfrom the scales for a while :rofl:

Quite right too - oooh fresh cream doughnuts and profiteroles!!! YUMMMM



sammiwry said:


> WTF how did Katie not have the lowest public votes?!

Im amazed and so was she I think. BUT although I thought it was time for her to go I thought tonight her performance was much better than Aiden's - I thought he really didnt pull it off at all whereas she sang the best ive heard her!


Hurrah! Celebrity Jungle


:wave: hi Tabs
Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

She did sing better than Aiden but then i thought the public didn't like her :-s the judges voted how I predicted


----------



## WILSMUM

Oooo yeah I forgot about Gap socks - I used to use them all the time for Wil, they're brill esp when they start walking cause they have the grippy bits on the bottom which stop them slipping on wood, laminate, vinyl flooring!!
Also I found the grobag sleepsuits fantastic for when they start walking cause they have sock feet that stay actually on their feet and have grippy bottoms too!
https://www.bumpto3.com/gro/gro_clothing/jolly_day_out_socksuit


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ooh I'd never seen them grobag socksuits before!! How fab!


----------



## Tabs

Hi Mizze!!! :hi::wave:


----------



## YoungNImum

Just seen someone mention knitted socks, well MIL has knitted loads of stuff for baby in every colour, she knitted hats with pom pom on top and id asked would she mind also doing mittens and booties heres a pic of one set :thumbup:
To be honest tho ill prob pop socks on then boototies over the top incase they are abit itchy.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00267.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mizze

Aw - how cute are those! 

For anyone who is watching Daybreak- :rofl: :rofl: - Natalie Cassidy is great and obviously her 8 wk old daughter has her inherited comic timing!!

Dilema of the day - do I go swimming (which means being out of the house at 8.30 ) or not?

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

No! Its far to cold to go out at that time unless like me you have to!! Not looking forward to the school run this morning - looks lethal out!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mornin!!!! 

It's bloody cold today! I'm stayin in & hopin the courier delivers my custom footmuffs for my pram! That's my excuse for stayin in lol

Wilsmum I can't believe you only have a week to go!


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> No! Its far to cold to go out at that time unless like me you have to!! Not looking forward to the school run this morning - looks lethal out!!!

Okay!

Im far to easily led -:blush: but ive just looked out the window and its very icy out there. Also because of stupid times they allow free swimming Id have to battle the comprehensive and junior school traffic to get to the pool- not up for that this morning I think.

Am doing antenatal tomorrow. 

Oh well I will stay in the warm and dig out the yoga DVD instead to salve my conscience. 


Oh Nikki - how exciting to get your pram! 
Mizze x


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girl! Been trying to catch up on my phone but there's just far too much! Don't know how long I'll be without a laptop as it'll cost £50 at least to replace the keyboard and just had to pay £160 for the boiler to be fixed. Haven't even finished buying baby stuff yet need a monitor and a few other bits :( had to use the money work had collected for me before I left for the boiler - never rains but it puts hey? 

Really enjoying mat leave it's so nice not to have to leave the house when it's so cold! 

I hope everyone is ok? I read a few posts about getting a sweep early - I'm gonna talk to the mw at my appt tomorrow cos I don't wanna go overdue I'm so uncomfortable and can barely walk further than up the stairs will see what she says!

Got health visitor coming tomorrow morning too at 10am!


----------



## Mizze

Morning Ness good to see you back. What a bugger about the laptop -its been a seriously chatty weekend thats for sure. 

Trying to decide what to do today - I think a damn good sort out of the nursery is in order to get it clear for all the stuff to come and to work out exactly what I need in terms of wardrobe space etc. 

Staying in the warm I think! :) 

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

morning girls, i have been in agony all night with spd, im going to ring midwife today im going to stay in bed today i must have over done it at the weekend, i can barely walk and was really bad in the night too
Does anyone know does it go, as soon as bubs is born, i cant bare this much longer, i feel like my pubic bone will be in two by the end of today lol x


----------



## Mizze

Ouch - Charlotte - :hugs: definately call the midwife. 

Mizze x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

37 weeks - full term :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Mizze sure miss you all! I might not post as much cos I hate going on the internet on my phone but least I can sorta keep track! Just gutted about using my collection Minh for the boiler as wants an angelcare monitor but sure baby would prefer the heat lol!

I've just put a baby clothes wash on and made a cup of rlt! Don't blame you for staying in! 

Aw Charlotte I really feel for you :hugs: it should go but think it can last a couple of months hope that's not the case for you!


----------



## wishingforbub

oh charlotte hope u feel better soon ... xx 
congrats on 37weeks amelie!!!! yay :)


----------



## cho

thanks girls, ness i dont think i could cope with it after bubs is here too!
And heating is def more important hun, seems one thing after another for you hun x


----------



## Mizze

AmeliePoulain said:


> 37 weeks - full term :happydance:

Yay!! :happydance::happydance:



Nessicle said:


> Thanks Mizze sure miss you all! I might not post as much cos I hate going on the internet on my phone but least I can sorta keep track! Just gutted about using my collection Minh for the boiler as wants an angelcare monitor but sure baby would prefer the heat lol!
> 
> I've just put a baby clothes wash on and made a cup of rlt! Don't blame you for staying in!
> 
> Aw Charlotte I really feel for you :hugs: it should go but think it can last a couple of months hope that's not the case for you!

Aw Ness - its a real pain about the boiler but as you say the baby will much prefer the heat so think of it as essential for the baby - also at least you had the money from work to be able to do it! 



wishingforbub said:


> oh charlotte hope u feel better soon ... xx
> congrats on 37weeks amelie!!!! yay :)

Morning bumpbuddy.
:wave:

Mizze x


----------



## wishingforbub

morning Mizze :)
did u decide to stay in today ??? 
i am so dizzy today and lightheaded....and im sitting down ?? :(


----------



## Mizze

I did decide to stay in - its very icy here so im using that as an excuse!

If you keep feeling lightheaded then call your midwife. :hug:

Mizze x


----------



## GoogilyBear

Hello Girls :) hope all is well, not been able to get on since i was here last due to being unwell, ive had an illergic reaction to something all year round, we thought it was hayfever, but i am still getting it now and its november, so i highly doubt its hayfever now :/ dont know what they are gunna do about it but i know for a fact that i suffer all night long.

getting really strong braxton hicks now, again usually on a night, can cope with it for now :)

baby things are all set up, hubby set up cot yesterday with its drape over it etc, it looks really nice, also got pram set up and ready :') got quite emotional when we put the mobile on the cot, it just sets it all off nicely :) and for someone who thought they wouldnt be able to have kids looking at there future childs bed.. <3 Special Moment indeed :cloud9:

Midwife appt tomorrooo. dreaded blood tests :/
oo and antinatel tomorra night :) missed last weeks due to period like pains all day and just wanted to sleeeeeeeep lol.

Googily x


----------



## wishingforbub

Mizze said:


> I did decide to stay in - its very icy here so im using that as an excuse!
> 
> If you keep feeling lightheaded then call your midwife. :hug:
> 
> Mizze x

i dont have a MW here hun :( do u think its normal to feel like this ?


----------



## Pixxie

Hi hope everyone is ok, had a bit of a busy weekend with antenatal classes so not been online much at all! 

My cousin does acrylic nails so I got some put on yesterday for a tenner! They look lovely but don't half feel odd, need to go to town and pick up some rubber gloves in a bit so I can get the housework done without ruining them :) 

I don't think I can check my cervix any more mind you, I won't be trying to until I'm properly used to them. I've never had long nails because I'm a terrible biter so it's taking a bit of getting used too. 

Went to a do on Saturday night, was a good laugh and I wasn't the only sober one for a change but OH was smashed because my dad kept buying him drinks, telling people he was going to be a grandad and then shouting 'and its all his fault!' and pointing at him :haha: xxx


----------



## Pixxie

FAT BABY! :dance: :shock: :cry:


----------



## Mizze

GoogilyBear said:


> baby things are all set up, hubby set up cot yesterday with its drape over it etc, it looks really nice, also got pram set up and ready :') got quite emotional when we put the mobile on the cot, it just sets it all off nicely :) *and for someone who thought they wouldnt be able to have kids looking at there future childs bed..  Special Moment indeed *
> Midwife appt tomorrooo. dreaded blood tests :/
> oo and antinatel tomorra night :) missed last weeks due to period like pains all day and just wanted to sleeeeeeeep lol.
> 
> Googily x

Aw hun! How lovely - I have antenatal tomorrow - hopefully this week someone will turn up to take the class!! 



wishingforbub said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> I did decide to stay in - its very icy here so im using that as an excuse!
> 
> If you keep feeling lightheaded then call your midwife. :hug:
> 
> Mizze x
> 
> i dont have a MW here hun :( do u think its normal to feel like this ?Click to expand...

Then best to speak to your Dr as im not sure - Its probably something like an iron imbalance but always best to check.



Pixxie said:


> FAT BABY! :dance: :shock: :cry:

:yipee: cant wait for mine! 

right laptop about to run out of juice. Speak to y'all later :kiss:

Mizze x


----------



## xkirstyx

morning! i had the worse night sleep every last night! was in soooo much pain from SPD :( really hope mine goes away when bubs comes aswell but i know come dont go straight away! me and jack are gonna have a lazy pj day 2day coz its freeeeezing!!! hopefully he will go for a nap with me at lunchtime aswell! 

is anyone staying to get BH alot stronger at night time? last two nights its been really strong but really low down aswell where as b4 i felt them above my bump?


----------



## till bob

good mornin my lovely december dreamers hope everyone is well today i think im just stayin in today hubbys said hes cookin a nice stew in the slow cooker for tea so lookin forward to that. sorry ur in pain charlotte hope is eases and sorry to the others who r havin a rough time at the min. im all organized to not gona buy anythin else now till shes here cause tilly was 7 pound 4 but still in tiny baby clothes for the first month so iv got all sizes tiny baby till 3 to 6 months. i dont know about everyone else whos already got children but wen i had tilly i dressed her every single day in dresses with tights and little shoes even wen we were just stayin in not so sure if ill do it again this time of just leave her in sleepsuits for first few weeks x


----------



## GoogilyBear

xkirstyx said:


> morning! i had the worse night sleep every last night! was in soooo much pain from SPD :( really hope mine goes away when bubs comes aswell but i know come dont go straight away! me and jack are gonna have a lazy pj day 2day coz its freeeeezing!!! hopefully he will go for a nap with me at lunchtime aswell!
> 
> is anyone staying to get BH alot stronger at night time? last two nights its been really strong but really low down aswell where as b4 i felt them above my bump?

yeahh i get them really really stong on a night time, and they used to be high up, but now they are quite low down :/ :hugs::hugs: know how you feel there hun xx


----------



## WILSMUM

back from school run is seriously cold and icy out, could def feel the slippyness but thankfully my new timberland snow boot things seems pretty grippy!

Just about to do my Asda shop for delivery on Saturday so there will be food in the house for when I'm in hosp and laid up after my c-sec next week!!!! Can't believe how quick its come round and I'm now on the final stretch spending these last few days getting all the final last minute preps done!!!!
Its gonna be a relatively busy week this week as well, got my final MW appointment tomorrow, Wils school photos on Wed, My mum arrives on Thurs and theres a meeting up the school Thurs night and then its non uniform children in need day on Friday!

Right must get this shopping done!


----------



## mummyclo

Yey Fat Baby!! :happydance:
Probably tmi....but has anyone else noticed increased wetness?
Im pretty sure its not pee, but not sure if its cm or something else :shrug:
My midwife is coming today..but im a bit embarrased :blush:
OH just said That IS Too MUCH Info! :cry:
x


----------



## xkirstyx

yeah my cm is really watery just now hun x


----------



## spencerbear

c.holdway said:


> morning girls, i have been in agony all night with spd, im going to ring midwife today im going to stay in bed today i must have over done it at the weekend, i can barely walk and was really bad in the night too
> Does anyone know does it go, as soon as bubs is born, i cant bare this much longer, i feel like my pubic bone will be in two by the end of today lol x

It can last a while after as well unfortnately. Im off to see dr today to get some stronger pain relief, midwife suggested it.



AmeliePoulain said:


> 37 weeks - full term :happydance:

Congrats on full term. 35 weeks today for me 



Pixxie said:


> FAT BABY! :dance: :shock: :cry:

Yay for FAT BABY!!!!



mummyclo said:


> Yey Fat Baby!! :happydance:
> Probably tmi....but has anyone else noticed increased wetness?
> Im pretty sure its not pee, but not sure if its cm or something else :shrug:
> My midwife is coming today..but im a bit embarrased :blush:
> OH just said That IS Too MUCH Info! :cry:
> x

I get more wetness now too and that is mild compared to some of our chats on here lol

Only 1 week left Wilsmum, how exciting!!! Cant wait t see what your little one is, but i think boy x

Becca is nicely installed at her childminders for the day. So im off in a bit to see Dr, goingt try ad get some stronger painkillers for my SPD and also tell hem that cream they gave me hasnt worked, in fact the itchin is worse :cry::cry: It really is making me feel down, just wish i didnt want to rip my skin off so much.

Then im going to asda as they are opening a store here today and want a look round the baby bits :happydance:

Will be back later x


----------



## KellyC75

mrsbling said:


> Is anyone else still having difficulty deciding on names? I have a list, but practically every week they change or get promoted/demoted on the list?
> 
> List so far is Isabella, Sophie, Emily, Amelia, Chloe, Lauren, Ellie, Ella, Olivia.......... today I added Eloise
> 
> What are your thoughts on any of the above?????

I really like Amelia & Eloise....:kiss:




WILSMUM said:


> Mizze I would say 6-7 sleepsuits will be fine to start with as you won't know how big baby is gonna be so you don't want loads of newborn stuff just in case! I've not got that many newborn stuff and literally only about 2 or 3 0-3 month, just enough to get me through the first week or so as I want to get gender specific stuff once baby is here.
> 
> And as for the sock and booties thing, to start with i expect baby'll just wear sleepsuits, they are soo much easier when they are tiny and then once they get a bit bigger and are wearing outfits you can get tights for girls and I didn't have a problem with socks on Wil, I found them much easier than booties and tbh you only really need to put them on when you go out.

Totally agree with you wilsmum....:thumbup: I only have about 7 sleepsuits, as have no idea what size LO will be....Then I plan on shopping online & getting new clothes delivered to my door :winkwink:



Nessicle said:


> Morning girl! Been trying to catch up on my phone but there's just far too much! Don't know how long I'll be without a laptop as it'll cost £50 at least to replace the keyboard and just had to pay £160 for the boiler to be fixed. Haven't even finished buying baby stuff yet need a monitor and a few other bits :( had to use the money work had collected for me before I left for the boiler - never rains but it puts hey?
> 
> Really enjoying mat leave it's so nice not to have to leave the house when it's so cold!
> 
> I hope everyone is ok? I read a few posts about getting a sweep early - I'm gonna talk to the mw at my appt tomorrow cos I don't wanna go overdue I'm so uncomfortable and can barely walk further than up the stairs will see what she says!
> 
> Got health visitor coming tomorrow morning too at 10am!

Lovely to hear from you Ness....:flower: Glad you are enjoying your maternity leave

What a bummer about your laptop :dohh: Good luck with your midwife today....Let us know what she says about an early sweep



c.holdway said:


> morning girls, i have been in agony all night with spd, im going to ring midwife today im going to stay in bed today i must have over done it at the weekend, i can barely walk and was really bad in the night too
> Does anyone know does it go, as soon as bubs is born, i cant bare this much longer, i feel like my pubic bone will be in two by the end of today lol x






AmeliePoulain said:


> 37 weeks - full term :happydance:


Yey for 37 Weeks :happydance: LO can arrive safely any day now! :baby:



wishingforbub said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> I did decide to stay in - its very icy here so im using that as an excuse!
> 
> If you keep feeling lightheaded then call your midwife. :hug:
> 
> Mizze x
> 
> i dont have a MW here hun :( do u think its normal to feel like this ?Click to expand...

Have you eaten today? I have noticed that, as with 1st trimester, if I dont keep on top of eating regulary, I go all light headed...:wacko:

Hope it passes soon :hugs:




Pixxie said:


> FAT BABY! :dance: :shock: :cry:

Woohoo!....:happydance: Fat baby (but why the crying smiley? :shrug:)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Tabs said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> Sorry, I haven't posted in here for bloody ages, but tbh, I struggle to keep up with all the posts!!! :dohh:
> 
> Just thought I'd stop by and say hi and I hope everyone's pregnancies are going well. Nearly our month!!!!!!

Hi and welcome back. :thumbup:



c.holdway said:


> morning girls, i have been in agony all night with spd, im going to ring midwife today im going to stay in bed today i must have over done it at the weekend, i can barely walk and was really bad in the night too
> Does anyone know does it go, as soon as bubs is born, i cant bare this much longer, i feel like my pubic bone will be in two by the end of today lol x

 Aww hun sorry you're suffering with spd - it's horrible :hugs:



AmeliePoulain said:


> 37 weeks - full term :happydance:

 CONGRATS!!! :thumbup:



Pixxie said:


> Hi hope everyone is ok, had a bit of a busy weekend with antenatal classes so not been online much at all!
> 
> My cousin does acrylic nails so I got some put on yesterday for a tenner! They look lovely but don't half feel odd, need to go to town and pick up some rubber gloves in a bit so I can get the housework done without ruining them :)
> 
> I don't think I can check my cervix any more mind you, I won't be trying to until I'm properly used to them. I've never had long nails because I'm a terrible biter so it's taking a bit of getting used too.
> 
> Went to a do on Saturday night, was a good laugh and I wasn't the only sober one for a change but OH was smashed because my dad kept buying him drinks, telling people he was going to be a grandad and then shouting 'and its all his fault!' and pointing at him :haha: xxx

I've tried to find my cervix but it is way way too high and I can't reach :dohh:



xkirstyx said:


> morning! i had the worse night sleep every last night! was in soooo much pain from SPD :( really hope mine goes away when bubs comes aswell but i know come dont go straight away! me and jack are gonna have a lazy pj day 2day coz its freeeeezing!!! hopefully he will go for a nap with me at lunchtime aswell!
> 
> is anyone staying to get BH alot stronger at night time? last two nights its been really strong but really low down aswell where as b4 i felt them above my bump?

 another dreamer with spd - sorry hun :hugs:



till bob said:


> good mornin my lovely december dreamers hope everyone is well today i think im just stayin in today hubbys said hes cookin a nice stew in the slow cooker for tea so lookin forward to that. sorry ur in pain charlotte hope is eases and sorry to the others who r havin a rough time at the min. im all organized to not gona buy anythin else now till shes here cause tilly was 7 pound 4 but still in tiny baby clothes for the first month so iv got all sizes tiny baby till 3 to 6 months. i dont know about everyone else whos already got children but wen i had tilly i dressed her every single day in dresses with tights and little shoes even wen we were just stayin in not so sure if ill do it again this time of just leave her in sleepsuits for first few weeks x

 Good morning tillbob :hugs:



mummyclo said:


> Yey Fat Baby!! :happydance:
> Probably tmi....but has anyone else noticed increased wetness?
> Im pretty sure its not pee, but not sure if its cm or something else :shrug:
> My midwife is coming today..but im a bit embarrased :blush:
> OH just said That IS Too MUCH Info! :cry:
> x

 yeah increased wetness - it's not TMI hun - all part of pregnancy :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

TMI ALERT!!!

Was lying in bed and had really really bad pains in my tummy - luckily decided to go to the toilet and very bad runny bottom :blush: It was like turning on a tap - I ended up having to get up 5 times in the night and the cramps in my tummy were almost unbearable :blush: I think I also experienced my first BH.

I'm so so tired today now so think I'll be going back to bed :cry:


----------



## KellyC75

xkirstyx said:


> morning! i had the worse night sleep every last night! was in soooo much pain from SPD :(

Just posted this link for Charlotte, it has some great self help tip....

Here it is again, in case you miss it :winkwink: Take it easy today...:hugs:

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/pelvicpain/



WILSMUM said:


> Just about to do my Asda shop for delivery on Saturday so there will be food in the house for when I'm in hosp and laid up after my c-sec next week!!!! Can't believe how quick its come round and I'm now on the final stretch spending these last few days getting all the final last minute preps done!!!!
> Its gonna be a relatively busy week this week as well, got my final MW appointment tomorrow, Wils school photos on Wed, My mum arrives on Thurs and theres a meeting up the school Thurs night and then its non uniform children in need day on Friday!
> 
> Right must get this shopping done!


Wow....You really do have a busy last week, that will make time fly even quicker! But dont over-do things, conserve your energy :winkwink:

Do you have a 'pre-op' appointment to attend with a consultant? I have one the week before Csection is booked in




spencerbear said:


> [I get more wetness now too *and that is mild compared to some of our chats on here lol*

LOL!!!....:haha::haha::haha: Your sooo right! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mummyclo

Was, just a bit worried :shrug:
I have still got period type pains...but have had them for a few days.
:(


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> TMI ALERT!!!
> 
> Was lying in bed and had really really bad pains in my tummy - luckily decided to go to the toilet and very bad runny bottom :blush: It was like turning on a tap - I ended up having to get up 5 times in the night and the cramps in my tummy were almost unbearable :blush: I think I also experienced my first BH.
> 
> I'm so so tired today now so think I'll be going back to bed :cry:

Aww, bless you :hugs: I have suffered with this the last day or two.....But also constipation! :dohh: My insides dont know what the hell they are doing! :wacko:

Hope you feel better really soon....:hugs: Have a relaxing day


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Was, just a bit worried :shrug:
> I have still got period type pains...but have had them for a few days.
> :(

If you are worried, give you midwife a call.....:hugs:

But as long as LO is moving, id say its nothing to worry about :baby:


----------



## mummyclo

I have a dodgy tummy today too! Weird!! :o


----------



## spencerbear

- Butterfly - said:


> TMI ALERT!!!
> 
> Was lying in bed and had really really bad pains in my tummy - luckily decided to go to the toilet and very bad runny bottom :blush: It was like turning on a tap - I ended up having to get up 5 times in the night and the cramps in my tummy were almost unbearable :blush: I think I also experienced my first BH.
> 
> I'm so so tired today now so think I'll be going back to bed :cry:

Dont blame you going back to bed. Hope you feel better later x x


----------



## KellyC75

36 Weeks today......:happydance:

Exactly 21 days / 3 Weeks until we meet our LO :cloud9::baby::cloud9:


----------



## Mizze

xkirstyx said:


> morning! i had the worse night sleep every last night! was in soooo much pain from SPD :( really hope mine goes away when bubs comes aswell but i know come dont go straight away! me and jack are gonna have a lazy pj day 2day coz its freeeeezing!!! hopefully he will go for a nap with me at lunchtime aswell!
> 
> is anyone staying to get BH alot stronger at night time? last two nights its been really strong but really low down aswell where as b4 i felt them above my bump?

Ouch Kirsty -sounds horrible - so many people are suffering with SPD. 



till bob said:


> good mornin my lovely december dreamers hope everyone is well today* i think im just stayin in today hubbys said hes cookin a nice stew in the slow cooker for tea so lookin forward to that*. sorry ur in pain charlotte hope is eases and sorry to the others who r havin a rough time at the min. im all organized to not gona buy anythin else now till shes here cause tilly was 7 pound 4 but still in tiny baby clothes for the first month so iv got all sizes tiny baby till 3 to 6 months. i dont know about everyone else whos already got children but wen i had tilly i dressed her every single day in dresses with tights and little shoes even wen we were just stayin in not so sure if ill do it again this time of just leave her in sleepsuits for first few weeks x

Oooh I think I will do that too. Need to try out my new slow cooker. 



spencerbear said:


> [Congrats on full term. 35 weeks today for me
> Becca is nicely installed at her childminders for the day. So im off in a bit to see Dr, goingt try ad get some stronger painkillers for my SPD and also tell hem that cream they gave me hasnt worked, in fact the itchin is worse :cry::cry: It really is making me feel down, just wish i didnt want to rip my skin off so much.
> 
> Then im going to asda as they are opening a store here today and want a look round the baby bits :happydance:
> 
> Will be back later x

Hurrah for 35 weeks - but ouch on the itching!



- Butterfly - said:


> TMI ALERT!!!
> 
> Was lying in bed and had really really bad pains in my tummy - luckily decided to go to the toilet and very bad runny bottom :blush: It was like turning on a tap - I ended up having to get up 5 times in the night and the cramps in my tummy were almost unbearable :blush: I think I also experienced my first BH.
> 
> I'm so so tired today now so think I'll be going back to bed :cry:

Oh hun :hugs: how nasty. 



KellyC75 said:


> Aww, bless you :hugs: I have suffered with this the last day or two.....But also constipation! :dohh: My insides dont know what the hell they are doing! :wacko:
> 
> Hope you feel better really soon....:hugs: Have a relaxing day

Kelly how is the heart burn? Mine is making me feel a bit sick at the moment - driving me mad.

I have come back to bed - after getting up showered and dressed I felt awful sick and breathless and a bit dizzy. Feel better now I am propped up on my pillows. Have water, HB medicine, phones, laptop (now charged) and tv within reach so not at all bad! And ive had my breakfast so it cant be that! :dohh::nope:

Is anyone feeling good today??

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> I have a dodgy tummy today too! Weird!! :o

Its catching - ive just started getting pains in my tummy too! 



KellyC75 said:


> 36 Weeks today......:happydance:
> 
> Exactly 21 days / 3 Weeks until we meet our LO :cloud9::baby::cloud9:

Yay - congrats on 36 weeks!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning girls, finally managed to get on, i had to completely reboot my comp and reinstall everything so havnt been able to get on!

Maybe tmi but when dtd last night it was abit uncomfortable and hubby said it felt like he was hitting something with his "you know what" :haha: what do you think this was and does this happen with you too? it was fine 2 days ago :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

Maybe your cervix........ or babys head! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Kelly how is the heart burn? Mine is making me feel a bit sick at the moment - driving me mad.
> 
> I have come back to bed - after getting up showered and dressed I felt awful sick and breathless and a bit dizzy. Feel better now I am propped up on my pillows. Have water, HB medicine, phones, laptop (now charged) and tv within reach so not at all bad! And ive had my breakfast so it cant be that! :dohh::nope:
> 
> Is anyone feeling good today??
> 
> Mizze xx


Heartburn is still playing me up & waking me at night....However I have defo found that eating as early as possible & then having a small/light snack (like biscuit or cracker) later in evening does help a little....:thumbup:

Hope you have a relaxing day :hugs: Im planning to get a few small bits & pieces done, but pretty much chill out :winkwink:




mummyclo said:


> Maybe your cervix........ or babys head! :haha:


Arrghhhh!!!! Now that is the reason why we dont dtd at the moment....Gross out! :dohh:


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> Maybe your cervix........ or babys head! :haha:

Arrrgh!! :sick: If I told DH about that he'd never recover! 



KellyC75 said:


> Heartburn is still playing me up & waking me at night....However I have defo found that eating as early as possible & then having a small/light snack (like biscuit or cracker) later in evening does help a little....:thumbup:
> 
> Hope you have a relaxing day :hugs: Im planning to get a few small bits & pieces done, but pretty much chill out :winkwink:[/SIZE]

Thanks

I think I will be definately taking it easy today!

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

ur cervix kerrie? x


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Maybe your cervix........ or babys head! :haha:
> 
> Arrrgh!! :sick: If I told DH about that he'd never recover!
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...


......:haha: & now its all I would think of too.....:wacko:

Thats it, defo 100000% not dtd until after LO is here :winkwink:


----------



## xkirstyx

my OH point blank refusses to dtd till after baby comes!


----------



## Mizze

Kerri - im sure its just your cervix DH could feel. 

Okay feeling a bit better now so will soon get a move on but am fascinated now with "I didnt know I was pregnant" One woman gave birth in the bath on her own- and managed to disentangle the cord from her baby's neck - wow!! Am in awe of that. 

Mizze x


----------



## KellyC75

Still havent packed my hospital bag! :dohh:

Anyone else still gotta do it? :shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

Why would he be able top feel it tho? when normally he obviously doesnt hit anything? lol. Hoping it hasnt put him off as will be going for it again tonight :haha:


----------



## till bob

well im still in bed hubbys cleanin the kitchen cupboards out im just watchin this mornin. kerrie how r u still dtd lol hubby keeps tryin but im just not interested hehe. butterfly dont blame u goin back to bed just relax and kelly i totally agree my insides dont know wat to do either iv had a funny tummy for a few weeks now. wilsmum i am soooooooooooo jealous ur baby will be here this time next week duno how im gona get through the next 5 weeks im so fed up im all organized for phoebe done nearly all my xmas shoppin and im not one for just sittin round doin nothin (normally just today im feelin lazy) any suggestions to pass the time please xx


----------



## xkirstyx

kerrie ur cervix gets lower as it gets closer to labour its prob coz that. x


----------



## Nessicle

Ok just tried and failed miserably to multi quote on my phone lol

Just eating an apple and Ava is going crazy!!

Kirsty my OH refuses to dtd til after I've had the baby too! Says it's weird lol x


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> Still havent packed my hospital bag! :dohh:
> 
> Anyone else still gotta do it? :shrug:

Me - funnily enough I was talking to my Mum about it earlier - I will start it today I think.



Kerrieann said:


> Why would he be able top feel it tho? when normally he obviously doesnt hit anything? lol. *Hoping it hasnt put him off as will be going for it again tonight *

This is why I wont be mentioning this to DH - he would never come near me haha:) when I want him to help with the eviction process! 




till bob said:


> well im still in bed hubbys cleanin the kitchen cupboards out im just watchin this mornin. kerrie how r u still dtd lol hubby keeps tryin but im just not interested hehe. butterfly dont blame u goin back to bed just relax and kelly i totally agree my insides dont know wat to do either iv had a funny tummy for a few weeks now. wilsmum i am soooooooooooo jealous ur baby will be here this time next week duno how im gona get through the next 5 weeks im so fed up im all organized for phoebe done nearly all my xmas shoppin and im not one for just sittin round doin nothin (normally just today im feelin lazy) any suggestions to pass the time please xx

Enjoy your lazy day - -im feeling much better now so I will get cracking.



xkirstyx said:


> kerrie ur cervix gets lower as it gets closer to labour its prob coz that. x

Ah! 

Mizze x


----------



## WILSMUM

KellyC75 said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> morning! i had the worse night sleep every last night! was in soooo much pain from SPD :(
> 
> Just posted this link for Charlotte, it has some great self help tip....
> 
> Here it is again, in case you miss it :winkwink: Take it easy today...:hugs:
> 
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/pelvicpain/
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> Just about to do my Asda shop for delivery on Saturday so there will be food in the house for when I'm in hosp and laid up after my c-sec next week!!!! Can't believe how quick its come round and I'm now on the final stretch spending these last few days getting all the final last minute preps done!!!!
> Its gonna be a relatively busy week this week as well, got my final MW appointment tomorrow, Wils school photos on Wed, My mum arrives on Thurs and theres a meeting up the school Thurs night and then its non uniform children in need day on Friday!
> 
> Right must get this shopping done!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow....You really do have a busy last week, that will make time fly even quicker! But dont over-do things, conserve your energy :winkwink:
> 
> Do you have a 'pre-op' appointment to attend with a consultant? I have one the week before Csection is booked in
> 
> *They're only little few minute jobs apart from getting the airbed in what will be babys room ready for my mum and I want to change the sheets on DS's bed this week as well!
> 
> When I got booked in 3 weeks ago I think I had the pre-op stuff doen then, I had a swab taken for that hospital superbug that baby brain has made it impossible to remember at the moment and she gave me some tablets that I have to take (somethign to do with stomach acid) 1 the night before and 1 when I get up in the morning! So all I have to do now is not eat from midnight the night before, take my tablets and only drink clear fluid up till 7am and obv be at the hosp by 7:15am (I think it is!) ready to get settled and sorted and hopefully into theatre before lunch!*
> 
> 
> 
> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> [I get more wetness now too *and that is mild compared to some of our chats on here lol*Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!!!....:haha::haha::haha: Your sooo right! :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...





Kerrieann said:


> Why would he be able top feel it tho? when normally he obviously doesnt hit anything? lol. Hoping it hasnt put him off as will be going for it again tonight :haha:

Its probably dropped quite a bit in readyness for labour hun! Pre preg at certain times of the month DH would hit/be able to feel my cervix in fact when I first met him I had the coil fitted and sometimes he would be able to feel the end of that stratching him!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

I thought we would not dtd til after baby comes, but we did on the weekend and it was good ;) LOL


----------



## Nessicle

I had some 'friendly' time with myself at the weekend and the BH's were horrendous!!

Been having lots of period type pains and backache too - the gymball helps loads with the backache though!


----------



## Kerrieann

ewwww he could feel the coil? that makes me cringe lol! So will see if he still ends up hitting my cervix then, it was quiet uncomfortable but once we changed postion he didnt hit it as much.

Ur obviously enjoying ur mat leave then ness ;-)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hey ladies,

Going in for another scan at 1.30 to see the babies growth then going to have their heartbeats monitored, so looks like a long afternoon at the hospital for me! It's the first appt i'm going to alone, just hoping all is ok. I keep hearing so many stories about twins, people go in for a check and have to be rushed straight in for a section because of some growth issue or amniotic fluid issue... Hoping i'll be coming home, not sure if i'm ready for the babies to come today lol!! xx


----------



## mrsbling

:happydance: Yaaayyyyyy Mamas & Papas have turned up (AGAIN) to fit the Nursery FUrniture....... fingers crossed it is all sorted today ..... I missed my Birthday lunch with my MIL today to wait in for these guys :thumbup: But my sister is on her way over with some Birthday :cake: and some shopping for me :) 

Sorry to hear some of you are in pain and not feeling too good....... SPD is not great..... my bed is like a mound of pillows at night to try and keeep the pressure off my hips, otherwise I only get about 4 hours sleep!! Lets hope we all start feeling better soon :)

Wilsmum - cant believe its only a week left for you ..... bet you are soooooo excited :)


----------



## WILSMUM

Kerrieann said:


> ewwww he could feel the coil? that makes me cringe lol! So will see if he still ends up hitting my cervix then, it was quiet uncomfortable but once we changed postion he didnt hit it as much.
> 
> Ur obviously enjoying ur mat leave then ness ;-)

Well we presume thats what it was - it was only at certains of the month (around ovulation when cervix is lower) and once I had it removed he hasn't had this scratchy feeling since! 
But DH def does hit my cervix as well esp in certain positions, think thats why I had some bleeding early on!!

DH said he'd be quite interested in having a feel and seeing if he could actually get a finger in my cervix if it wasn't for the fact that it could bring on labour!!!


----------



## mrsbling

Nut_Shake said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Going in for another scan at 1.30 to see the babies growth then going to have their heartbeats monitored, so looks like a long afternoon at the hospital for me! It's the first appt i'm going to alone, just hoping all is ok. I keep hearing so many stories about twins, people go in for a check and have to be rushed straight in for a section because of some growth issue or amniotic fluid issue... Hoping i'll be coming home, not sure if i'm ready for the babies to come today lol!! xx

I am sure it will all be fine, and you will be back home in no time. I felt the same way when I went in on my own the other day, but the midwife was lovely and very reassuring :) x


----------



## WILSMUM

mrsbling said:


> :happydance: Yaaayyyyyy Mamas & Papas have turned up (AGAIN) to fit the Nursery FUrniture....... fingers crossed it is all sorted today :) ..... I missed my Birthday lunch with my MIL today to wait in for these guys :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry to hear some of you are in pain and not feeling too good....... SPD is not great..... my bed is like a mound of pillows at night to try and keeep the pressure off my hips, otherwise I only get about 4 hours sleep!! Lets hope we all start feeling better soon :)
> 
> Wilsmum - cant believe its only a week left for you ..... bet you are soooooo excited :)

Fingers crossed its all OK this time!

I can't decide if I'm excited or terrified!! I'm worried I won't remember what to do and that I won't cope cause I had such a terrible time with Wil until he was about 4 months old! But I know in myy head that it will be a hell of a lot different this time cause DH is soo much more supportive and capable than my ex but still doesn;t stop me worrying!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

mrsbling - Glad mamas and papas are sorting everything!! Make sure you keep on top of them!

Wilsmum - I'm sure all will be perfect, i suppose these are all normal concerns before a new baby arrives! When baby gets here you'll realise its probably like riding a bike, the bike may be a bit different but you've done it before and you'll know exactly what to do without falling off (if you know what i mean, lol!)


----------



## mrsbling

Wilsmum, I am sure you will have no problems at all, and will be the perfect Mummy :) 
Having the support there from your DH is going to be great for you too!! x

My DH has already planned when his mum will be looking after Lo (when we were round there on Saturday), and she is delighted about it........ hoping she will pop round for a few hours a couple of days per week for the first few weeks, so that I can get some sleep (she is really up for it luckily :) )


----------



## GoogilyBear

mummyclo said:


> Yey Fat Baby!! :happydance:
> Probably tmi....but has anyone else noticed increased wetness?
> Im pretty sure its not pee, but not sure if its cm or something else :shrug:
> My midwife is coming today..but im a bit embarrased :blush:
> OH just said That IS Too MUCH Info! :cry:
> x

thank goodness its not just me getting the xtra wetness :flower: ive really noticed it these past few days.. i also notice it when i stand up and i seem to get a little gush of wetness, enough to make me need to change anyway.
really noticed it yesterday when we were out on my OH brothers birthday tea out.. got up from the chair and i felt really wet and just wanted to cringe and go home, but couldnt because we had been invited to go watch a film :/

wondering round in wet nickers and leggings in the cold to your OH brothers house.... something i hope never to repeat again. lol.

SWEET & SOUR SAUCE WITH RICE FOR LUNCH <3 YumYum


----------



## wishingforbub

Happy Birthday MrsBling !! :flower: enjoy your cake :) 
Nat, hope everything goes ok at the docs, I am sure it will be all fine :)
I just showered, washed my hair, shaved my legs and now have to iron :) hehe.
I want cake !


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Ur obviously enjoying ur mat leave then ness ;-)

:rofl: Yes, she clearly is!!! :rofl:



Nut_Shake said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Going in for another scan at 1.30 to see the babies growth then going to have their heartbeats monitored, so looks like a long afternoon at the hospital for me! It's the first appt i'm going to alone, just hoping all is ok. I keep hearing so many stories about twins, people go in for a check and have to be rushed straight in for a section because of some growth issue or amniotic fluid issue... Hoping i'll be coming home, not sure if i'm ready for the babies to come today lol!! xx

Oh wow! Gosh, hope everything is Ok with your LO's :baby::baby:

Im sure youll be home later with them still cooking away :winkwink: 




mrsbling said:


> But my sister is on her way over with some Birthday :cake: and some shopping for me :)

Happy Birthday :cake:
Enjoy your day & cake...:kiss:


----------



## Pixxie

KellyC75 said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> FAT BABY! :dance: :shock: :cry:
> 
> Woohoo!....:happydance: Fat baby (but why the crying smiley? :shrug:)Click to expand...

Because I'm scared shitless! :haha: 



Kerrieann said:


> Morning girls, finally managed to get on, i had to completely reboot my comp and reinstall everything so havnt been able to get on!
> 
> Maybe tmi but when dtd last night it was abit uncomfortable and hubby said it felt like he was hitting something with his "you know what" :haha: what do you think this was and does this happen with you too? it was fine 2 days ago :shrug:

Maybe baby's head? I can feel bubs head inside now and I'm sure OH can too but I don't want to ask because if he knows what it is he might stop DTD with me :rofl: 



KellyC75 said:


> Still havent packed my hospital bag! :dohh:
> 
> Anyone else still gotta do it? :shrug:

MEEE! I have done baby's but not mine :dohh: should really get a move on! 



Nut_Shake said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Going in for another scan at 1.30 to see the babies growth then going to have their heartbeats monitored, so looks like a long afternoon at the hospital for me! It's the first appt i'm going to alone, just hoping all is ok. I keep hearing so many stories about twins, people go in for a check and have to be rushed straight in for a section because of some growth issue or amniotic fluid issue... Hoping i'll be coming home, not sure if i'm ready for the babies to come today lol!! xx

Hope everything is ok :hugs:

Walked to town and back for some rubber gloves, almost died. Gonna get on with the housework soon, really feel the need to clean everything but I'm shattered! xxx


----------



## KellyC75

I know a couple of people mentioned 'itching' on this thread...Cant remember who? :shrug:

I have just started a thread in 'third tri' as ive started suffering with it :wacko: Have read it can be cholestasis, which I know is what one of our Dreamers are suffering with


----------



## KellyC75

My 36 Week bump :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







IMG000044.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## spencerbear

KellyC75 said:


> Still havent packed my hospital bag! :dohh:
> 
> Anyone else still gotta do it? :shrug:

 I dd mine yesterday but only because i was bin nagged..... still havent quite finished though.



mrsbling said:


> :happydance: Yaaayyyyyy Mamas & Papas have turned up (AGAIN) to fit the Nursery FUrniture....... fingers crossed it is all sorted today ..... I missed my Birthday lunch with my MIL today to wait in for these guys :thumbup: But my sister is on her way over with some Birthday :cake: and some shopping for me :)
> 
> Sorry to hear some of you are in pain and not feeling too good....... SPD is not great..... my bed is like a mound of pillows at night to try and keeep the pressure off my hips, otherwise I only get about 4 hours sleep!! Lets hope we all start feeling better soon :)
> 
> Wilsmum - cant believe its only a week left for you ..... bet you are soooooo excited :)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY and enjoy your cake. :happydance: that m&p turned up, hope they finih it today. I have a mound of pillows on my bed to but doesnt always make a difference :( Dr has now given me some codiene to take on top of the paracetamol.



KellyC75 said:


> I know a couple of people mentioned 'itching' on this thread...Cant remember who? :shrug:
> 
> I have just started a thread in 'third tri' as ive started suffering with it :wacko: Have read it can be cholestasis, which I know is what one of our Dreamers are suffering with

Louise sufferes with the cholestasis......i just get constat itching. Dr has given me hydrocortisone cream today but mine have said it cant be OC so refuse to test for it. Its not nice though :cry: :cry:


Ive just ha some nice soup and french stick for lunch, have now gt a cadburys chocolate and cream cake to eat yummy x


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> My 36 Week bump :kiss:

Nice bump!! :thumbup:

Nat - im sure all will be fine with the babies - they havent had any problems at all up till now - they seem really healthy and strong. :hugs:

Ive noticed an increase in watery discharge in the last few days MummyClo. 

Think I have worked out why ive had two dizzy spells in the last two days - Id been forgetting to take my iron tablets! Muppet! :dohh::dohh: Have had a dose of floradix and will have the actual tablet later on. 

Just eaten too much for lunch AGAIN - Huge bowl of home made veggie soup, 2 slices of bread and butter and then a sensation kitkat (I LOVE those) 

Why I seem to need to feed so much in the middle of the day I dont know - because then I feel sick and yuck and lethargic and unable to do anything in the afternoon. :growlmad:

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Spencerbear - how come the Dr wont give you the test for OC? That doesnt seem right!

Mizze x


----------



## wishingforbub

Great bump Kelly !! :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Kelly, great bump :thumbup: looks like shes dropped loads!!


----------



## spencerbear

Mizze said:


> Spencerbear - how come the Dr wont give you the test for OC? That doesnt seem right!
> 
> Mizze x

I really dont know have told him the itching is on my bump, arms, legs, palm of one hand and sometimes soles of my feet......several of those are places to watch for but he just said it wasnt that. Gav me the cream. MW said it was my washing powder, which i havent changed for a good 10 years or more. Have washed my clothes in babies fairy this weekendand made no difference, still itchy. Dr even had to tell me to stop scratchin while i was seeing him.....makes no sense to me, even just to rule it out.


----------



## Mizze

spencerbear said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Spencerbear - how come the Dr wont give you the test for OC? That doesnt seem right!
> 
> Mizze x
> 
> I really dont know have told him the itching is on my bump, arms, legs, palm of one hand and sometimes soles of my feet......several of those are places to watch for but he just said it wasnt that. Gav me the cream. MW said it was my washing powder, which i havent changed for a good 10 years or more. Have washed my clothes in babies fairy this weekendand made no difference, still itchy. Dr even had to tell me to stop scratchin while i was seeing him.....makes no sense to me, even just to rule it out.Click to expand...

Well how stupid is that!:growlmad::growlmad: The consultant specifically asked me about palms and feet last week.

Mizze


----------



## mrsbling

Hmmmmmm well Mamas and Papas have fitted the furniture...... BUT they have got to replace some parts at a later date as there are some marks on the wardrobe.

Ggrrrrhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Lovely bump kelly!
Midwife was ok, apart from he is not engaged :(
And i had protein in my wee :(
Does bubs have to be engaged a long time before labor with your first?
x


----------



## WILSMUM

I can't believe how bad mamas and papas seem to be - u'd think for the amount of money you pay for the stuff that you'd actually get a decent service!!!!


I've got my mum coming on Thursday and staying for about 10 nights mainly to look after Wil and take him to school etc and DH is off work next week and the week after so hoping I'll be recovered enough and into a routine to be able to get Wil to school in time!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> Lovely bump kelly!
> Midwife was ok, apart from he is not engaged :(
> And i had protein in my wee :(
> Does bubs have to be engaged a long time before labor with your first?
> x

Don't really know hun - don't think it really means much if Bubs is engaged or not tbh - I know Wil was engaged (or at least starting to) from really early on but I still went 10 days overdue with him!!!


----------



## spencerbear

Thats stupid......im so gladi never used them to get my nursery furniture now, with all the hassle you and nat had


----------



## Kerrieann

Chloe im not sure with ur first? maybe ask in 3rd tri, i know jake was engaged at 36 weeks but still didnt come untill 40+3 so not sure it makes much difference tbh. What did she say about ur show? and was it just a trace of protien? X

Happy birthday mrsbling, hope ur being spoilt!! x


----------



## mummyclo

Yes it was just a trace, she said not to worry, and the same about the plug :)


----------



## mummyclo

I just meant, should i worry, if he is not engaged yet?
Is your bubs engaged Kerrie?


----------



## Kerrieann

I wouldnt worry hun, mine is 3/5ths engaged but means nothing when its ur second as they can pop in and out of ur pelvis. But once 1st babies are engaged then thats it i think, they cant pop out lol


----------



## mummyclo

Maybe he has a tiny head and can pop in and out! :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

Don't worry about being engaged just yet, if your mw is happy then everything is fine. He will engage, some don't engage until you're actually in labour! And again some babies are fully engaged REALLY early and are still late. My bubs is 4/5 engaged and no one has said anything about him coming early or anything like that.


----------



## mrsbling

Welll....heres a few of the photos of the furniture........ havent decided on the Nursery theme yet, SO I just bouught a Rosebud changing matt and a bumper from Mothercare until I can decide what to do.

She wont be sleeping in there for a few months anyway, so gives me pleanty of time to decide :thumbup:

DH wants me to take out the king size bed out of her room, but if she doesnt sleep well, it means I can go in there with her if required :) ........ anyway theres plenty of space in there!


----------



## lozzy21

Well girls it looks like babys not going to be a december dreamer. I spent the night in hospital after my waters started leaking yesterday. I had an internal and my cervix was 2-3cm but still fairly long. Iv been having back ache and period pains for the last few days and the midwife said il probably keep getting them untill it thins out and then my contractions will start propperly.

Iv been given antibiotics to take 4 times a day and have to take my temprature every 4 hours. Iv got to go back to the day unit on thursday to be checked over and then again twice next week before being induced on the 26th if nothing happens but she thinks il go into labour on my own well before then.

So its a case of wait and see but il will have had my baby by the end of the month!


----------



## cho

kelly great bump
I have been in bed this morning and just been snuggled up on the sofa with Bradley and a box of celebrations watching night before christmas :)


----------



## spencerbear

lozzy21 said:


> Well girls it looks like babys not going to be a december dreamer. I spent the night in hospital after my waters started leaking yesterday. I had an internal and my cervix was 2-3cm but still fairly long. Iv been having back ache and period pains for the last few days and the midwife said il probably keep getting them untill it thins out and then my contractions will start propperly.
> 
> Iv been given antibiotics to take 4 times a day and have to take my temprature every 4 hours. Iv got to go back to the day unit on thursday to be checked over and then again twice next week before being induced on the 26th if nothing happens but she thinks il go into labour on my own well before then.
> 
> So its a case of wait and see but il will have had my baby by the end of the month!

OOHH lozzy little one cant wait then!!!!


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Well girls it looks like babys not going to be a december dreamer. I spent the night in hospital after my waters started leaking yesterday. I had an internal and my cervix was 2-3cm but still fairly long. Iv been having back ache and period pains for the last few days and the midwife said il probably keep getting them untill it thins out and then my contractions will start propperly.
> 
> Iv been given antibiotics to take 4 times a day and have to take my temprature every 4 hours. Iv got to go back to the day unit on thursday to be checked over and then again twice next week before being induced on the 26th if nothing happens but she thinks il go into labour on my own well before then.
> 
> So its a case of wait and see but il will have had my baby by the end of the month!

Oh my Lozzy - I was thinking earlier that you werent on. You've obviously got an impatient one in there!

Are you okay? -its lovely to know your LO will be here soon but a bit of a shock if you thought you had at least 5 weeks left. 

Mizze x


----------



## hopefully2

OMG lozzy!! 
How are you feeling about all that?
Well baby is at a great stage now so no need to worry about weight etc and you are covered by antibiotics.
So mad that you might be snuggling your little one in no length :cloud9:


----------



## lozzy21

Im calm but shitting my self at the same time. Iv gone from thinking im going to have a baby in the next 7 weeks to knowing im going to have one in the next 12 days.

There not botherd about babys size but have said it may have problems feeding at first but then again it might be fine. They sent me for a scan this morning to check babys position and you could see it practicing breathing, it was soooo cute.


----------



## - Butterfly -

lozzy21 said:


> Im calm but shitting my self at the same time. Iv gone from thinking im going to have a baby in the next 7 weeks to knowing im going to have one in the next 12 days.
> 
> There not botherd about babys size but have said it may have problems feeding at first but then again it might be fine. They sent me for a scan this morning to check babys position and you could see it practicing breathing, it was soooo cute.

 Aww it'll all be fine Lozzy :thumbup: Make sure you rest as much as you can :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

omg lozzy!!!! im sure bubs will be fine! im excited for you! :D looks like there is a few impatiant dreamer babies!

chloe when i went into labour with jack i think he was only 3/5engaged and i was told then that he could still come out pelvis! so i wouldnt worry about it x


----------



## Pixxie

lozzy21 said:


> Well girls it looks like babys not going to be a december dreamer. I spent the night in hospital after my waters started leaking yesterday. I had an internal and my cervix was 2-3cm but still fairly long. Iv been having back ache and period pains for the last few days and the midwife said il probably keep getting them untill it thins out and then my contractions will start propperly.
> 
> Iv been given antibiotics to take 4 times a day and have to take my temprature every 4 hours. Iv got to go back to the day unit on thursday to be checked over and then again twice next week before being induced on the 26th if nothing happens but she thinks il go into labour on my own well before then.
> 
> So its a case of wait and see but il will have had my baby by the end of the month!




lozzy21 said:


> Im calm but shitting my self at the same time. Iv gone from thinking im going to have a baby in the next 7 weeks to knowing im going to have one in the next 12 days.
> 
> There not botherd about babys size but have said it may have problems feeding at first but then again it might be fine. They sent me for a scan this morning to check babys position and you could see it practicing breathing, it was soooo cute.

Oh my gosh :shock: At least bubs is a good size and practising breathing :thumbup: You obviously have an impatient little one! Hope everything goes well xxx


----------



## hopefully2

lozzy21 said:


> Im calm but shitting my self at the same time. Iv gone from thinking im going to have a baby in the next 7 weeks to knowing im going to have one in the next 12 days.
> 
> There not botherd about babys size but have said it may have problems feeding at first but then again it might be fine. They sent me for a scan this morning to check babys position and you could see it practicing breathing, it was soooo cute.

Fair play to you, i think we are all shitting ourselves about having newborns anyway so i reckon you are being super calm when this has been suddenly brought forward on you.
Even if bubs has any probs feeding they can pick it up in a few days with a bit of practice so its not a major prob. 
Look after yourself now and let it all sink in.:happydance:


----------



## Mizze

Lozzy - Butterfly is right - make sure you rest as much as you can now. 

Mrsbling - lovely looking nursery. Mine is still full of junk and has baby stuff all over the place! 

Come back to bed - having a very sleepy day today. 

Mizze x


----------



## cho

aww lozzy you must have been soo shocked.
I hope bubs stays in there for a little longer for you although is brilliant to know that weight and feeding wont be too much off a problem :) x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Nessicle said:


> I had some 'friendly' time with myself at the weekend and the BH's were horrendous!!
> 
> Been having lots of period type pains and backache too - the gymball helps loads with the backache though!

oooh sounds like you're havin fun on mat leave :happydance: lol, I get really bad BHs after orgasms - it freaks hubs out a bit he's always askin if I'm ok! 



Nut_Shake said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Going in for another scan at 1.30 to see the babies growth then going to have their heartbeats monitored, so looks like a long afternoon at the hospital for me! It's the first appt i'm going to alone, just hoping all is ok. I keep hearing so many stories about twins, people go in for a check and have to be rushed straight in for a section because of some growth issue or amniotic fluid issue... Hoping i'll be coming home, not sure if i'm ready for the babies to come today lol!! xx

I hope all goes well Natalie :flower::hugs::flower:



KellyC75 said:


> My 36 Week bump :kiss:

FAB BUMP!! Wow I love it! :cloud9:



Mizze said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> My 36 Week bump :kiss:
> 
> Nice bump!! :thumbup:
> 
> Nat - im sure all will be fine with the babies - they havent had any problems at all up till now - they seem really healthy and strong. :hugs:
> 
> Ive noticed an increase in watery discharge in the last few days MummyClo.
> 
> Think I have worked out why ive had two dizzy spells in the last two days - Id been forgetting to take my iron tablets! Muppet! :dohh::dohh: Have had a dose of floradix and will have the actual tablet later on.
> Just eaten too much for lunch AGAIN - Huge bowl of home made veggie soup, 2 slices of bread and butter and then a sensation kitkat (I LOVE those)
> 
> Why I seem to need to feed so much in the middle of the day I dont know - because then I feel sick and yuck and lethargic and unable to do anything in the afternoon. :growlmad:
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

I hope the floradix "fixes you" - I cant actually swallow the stuff but I know its really good because my acupuncturist told me to get it a while ago



spencerbear said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Spencerbear - how come the Dr wont give you the test for OC? That doesnt seem right!
> 
> Mizze x
> 
> I really dont know have told him the itching is on my bump, arms, legs, palm of one hand and sometimes soles of my feet......several of those are places to watch for but he just said it wasnt that. Gav me the cream. MW said it was my washing powder, which i havent changed for a good 10 years or more. Have washed my clothes in babies fairy this weekendand made no difference, still itchy. Dr even had to tell me to stop scratchin while i was seeing him.....makes no sense to me, even just to rule it out.Click to expand...

That doesnt seem right hun, I'd be phoning the hospital demanding the test tbh...I cant see it bein your washing powder :wacko: Phone if you're still worried.



mummyclo said:


> Lovely bump kelly!
> Midwife was ok, apart from he is not engaged :(
> And i had protein in my wee :(
> Does bubs have to be engaged a long time before labor with your first?
> x

No he doesnt hun, Aimee wasnt engaged on Thurs appointment (she was 4/5 palpable) and I went into labour the followin eve! Midwife even sais "this baby wont be goin anywhere for a while book in for next week & we'll discuss doing you a sweep!!!" 



mrsbling said:


> Welll....heres a few of the photos of the furniture........ havent decided on the Nursery theme yet, SO I just bouught a Rosebud changing matt and a bumper from Mothercare until I can decide what to do.
> 
> She wont be sleeping in there for a few months anyway, so gives me pleanty of time to decide :thumbup:
> 
> DH wants me to take out the king size bed out of her room, but if she doesnt sleep well, it means I can go in there with her if required :) ........ anyway theres plenty of space in there!
> 
> View attachment 136753
> 
> 
> View attachment 136754
> 
> 
> View attachment 136755

It looks lovely! Aimee has the rosebud range - I love it!! :flower:



lozzy21 said:


> Well girls it looks like babys not going to be a december dreamer. I spent the night in hospital after my waters started leaking yesterday. I had an internal and my cervix was 2-3cm but still fairly long. Iv been having back ache and period pains for the last few days and the midwife said il probably keep getting them untill it thins out and then my contractions will start propperly.
> 
> Iv been given antibiotics to take 4 times a day and have to take my temprature every 4 hours. Iv got to go back to the day unit on thursday to be checked over and then again twice next week before being induced on the 26th if nothing happens but she thinks il go into labour on my own well before then.
> 
> So its a case of wait and see but il will have had my baby by the end of the month!

Oooh how exciting that you'll be a Mummy soon. Baby Digby is impatient, great stuff the s/he has been practising breathing :thumbup:



c.holdway said:


> kelly great bump
> I have been in bed this morning and just been snuggled up on the sofa with Bradley and a box of celebrations watching night before christmas :)

Oooh sounds like bliss!!! 

I just got my custom pram stuff :thumbup: I am in love with them :cloud9: Pics on facebook but I'll add one for ppl not on FB :thumbup:

TMI sorry but I've been getting lots of discharge...but like egg white? Wondering if my plug is starting to come away :shrug: I had it with Aimee but I was in labour and it had blood in...this is just clear :wacko:


----------



## Kerrieann

Omg lozzy!!! Very impatient little one you have :haha: like the others said just take this time toi relax and make the most of "you time" until lo arrives, hopefully he/she comes on thier own too so you dont have to be induced! x


----------



## nikki-lou25

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







73765_10150103156216201_509956200_7642814_5347866_n.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 3









73836_10150103156806201_509956200_7642824_1896173_n.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 3









75891_10150103157456201_509956200_7642828_3624589_n.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kerrieann

Nikki sounds like what ive been getting since losing my plug on friday, think it will be like this now until he comes!

Ah love ur buggy!!!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

WOW Lozzy! Of course it must be scary, but don't worry at all. It sounds like this is best for you and baby. And you only have 2 weeks of pregnancy discomfort to go! I had an appointment today and looks like my babies will be coming in 2 weeks too!

All went fine at my appointment, got more monitoring on thursday, then on monday i see my doc to get my section booked in!! I may vomit from scared excitedness...

I'm thinking for their birthday to be on 01.12.10, it has a nice ring to it :) I hope they have space for me on that day!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww Nikki the buggy is lovely.

Glad your appt went well Nat x


----------



## xkirstyx

omg nat 2weeks! omg babies are all gonna be coming non stop now!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm glad it went well Natalie. I'm hoping my baby will come that week, I like 30th Nov coz its not quite Dec lol!! I would like bubs v.late Nov or early Dec!! 

Kerrie - glad its not just me, I'm hoping this means my body is gearing up - esp after the stabby foof pains over the weekend. I'm ok for homebirth from Sat...better get buying my waterproof sheets!


----------



## peaches31

Kerrieann said:


> Morning girls, finally managed to get on, i had to completely reboot my comp and reinstall everything so havnt been able to get on!
> 
> Maybe tmi but when dtd last night it was abit uncomfortable and hubby said it felt like he was hitting something with his "you know what" :haha: what do you think this was and does this happen with you too? it was fine 2 days ago :shrug:

:haha:same thing here on saturday! oh says thats it no more of that! i dont like invading his space!:haha: i guess i would be a littlw freaked out if i was a man and could feel the baby!:wacko:


----------



## Kerrieann

It is gonna be babies non stop in around 2 weeks!!! How scary is that,i wonder who will have the same birthdays too? :haha: its my husnads and sil's bday on 25th and 27th, would love my lo to come on hubby's bday!


----------



## Kerrieann

ooh nikki ive been getting those pains nearly everyday just lately, feels like they are in my cervix and it actually takes my breath away sometimes, maybe its the cervix thinning? :shrug:


----------



## Mizze

nikki-lou25 said:


> :cloud9:

Yay - marvellous pram hon!! 



Nut_Shake said:


> WOW Lozzy! Of course it must be scary, but don't worry at all. It sounds like this is best for you and baby. And you only have 2 weeks of pregnancy discomfort to go! I had an appointment today and looks like my babies will be coming in 2 weeks too!
> 
> All went fine at my appointment, got more monitoring on thursday, then on monday i see my doc to get my section booked in!! I may vomit from scared excitedness...
> 
> I'm thinking for their birthday to be on 01.12.10, it has a nice ring to it :) I hope they have space for me on that day!

Glad it all went well Nat



Kerrieann said:


> It is gonna be babies non stop in around 2 weeks!!! How scary is that,i wonder who will have the same birthdays too? :haha: its my husnads and sil's bday on 25th and 27th, would love my lo to come on hubby's bday!

It will be babies thick and fast now im thinking - gosh!


----------



## mummyclo

OMG! Lozzy did they say when it will be??
:happydance:
Excited!!


----------



## mummyclo

I have had loads of that sort of discharge too nikki, must be the time for it!
It feels weirdlike i can feel it soming out, like when your on your period :shrug:
Sorry for that! :haha:
Can't wait to see all the babies!! :happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Kerrieann said:


> ooh nikki ive been getting those pains nearly everyday just lately, feels like they are in my cervix and it actually takes my breath away sometimes, maybe its the cervix thinning? :shrug:

Ooh yeh they def take my breath, ouchie!


----------



## WILSMUM

Kerrieann said:


> ooh nikki ive been getting those pains nearly everyday just lately, feels like they are in my cervix and it actually takes my breath away sometimes, maybe its the cervix thinning? :shrug:

I've been having really sharp stabbing/shooting pains down in my foof too they usually come when bubs is shifting position so I thought it was shim pressing on something!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Lol the last thing i want to do is rest, i want this baby out lol

Im sat on my ball cos i cant get comfy on the sofa.


----------



## Mizze

Im soooooo tired. I cant remember the last time I took an iron tablet :blush:- that will teach me wont it. Have taken my tablet now and with the floradix too hopefully tomorrow I will feel better - hope so I have aquanatal and antenatal classes tomorrow. 
Thank goodness I put the slow cooker on - beef stew for dinner then and no fuss.

Mizze x


----------



## Pixxie

I get them shooting pains in my cervix when LO bangs her head into it! Makes me a little queasy sometimes :sick: 

Is anyone else feeling bored with 3rd tri section now? Like when we were almost ready to move from 2nd to 3rd tri? I feel it's the same things over and over :wacko: xxx


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> I get them shooting pains in my cervix when LO bangs her head into it! Makes me a little queasy sometimes :sick:
> 
> Is anyone else feeling bored with 3rd tri section now? Like when we were almost ready to move from 2nd to 3rd tri? I feel it's the same things over and over :wacko: xxx

I do feel a little like that yes - its almost as though 3rd tri should be 2 sections - early and late! 28 weeks is SO different to 40+ weeks after all.

Mizze xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

VERY bored with 3rd tri, lol! Its quite a weird trimester tho, cos its all abit haphazard as people keep having their babies and they go. It's like we are all in a waiting room, anxiously awaiting our names to be called and just trying to pass the time until then!!


----------



## Pixxie

Nat that's exactly how it feels! But also like we all have ticket numbers but people behind you keep getting called xx


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> VERY bored with 3rd tri, lol! Its quite a weird trimester tho, cos its all abit haphazard as people keep having their babies and they go. It's like we are all in a waiting room, anxiously awaiting our names to be called and just trying to pass the time until then!!

What a good description of how 3rd tri feels!

Ness you back on your laptop?

Ooo lozzy how exciting!!

Happy birthday mrsbling!

Erm?! Have I missed anything else?!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Sammi you crack me up!
I don't like third tri either :(


----------



## Nut_Shake

Pixxie said:


> Nat that's exactly how it feels! But also like we all have ticket numbers but people behind you keep getting called xx

Are you referring to me?! LOL!!


----------



## Mizze

Nat excellent description of 3rd tri!

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

:rofl: nat, not long eh?!

Sammi, did you get ur tea in the post today? x


----------



## mummyclo

How can i have a stitch from sitting on my arse??!! :rofl:


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> :rofl: nat, not long eh?!
> 
> Sammi, did you get ur tea in the post today? x

No :-( I'm sure it'll be here tomorrow 

Why do I crack you up Chloe?!


----------



## KellyC75

spencerbear said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Spencerbear - how come the Dr wont give you the test for OC? That doesnt seem right!
> 
> Mizze x
> 
> I really dont know have told him the itching is on my bump, arms, legs, palm of one hand and sometimes soles of my feet......several of those are places to watch for but he just said it wasnt that. Gav me the cream. MW said it was my washing powder, which i havent changed for a good 10 years or more. Have washed my clothes in babies fairy this weekendand made no difference, still itchy. Dr even had to tell me to stop scratchin while i was seeing him.....makes no sense to me, even just to rule it out.Click to expand...


Well, I have seen my doctor now & going for a blood test tommorow, even though my itching ONLY started last night & isnt really bad

I say go back & see a different doctor :winkwink:



mummyclo said:


> Does bubs have to be engaged a long time before labor with your first?
> x

My Boys never engaged...1st was 10 days late, 2nd was due date :winkwink:



mrsbling said:


> Welll....heres a few of the photos of the furniture........
> View attachment 136753

Your nursery is looking great :thumbup: & as for DH saying you should take the bed out....Give him a few sleepless nights & he'll be begging to have it back in there! :haha:



lozzy21 said:


> Well girls it looks like babys not going to be a december dreamer. I spent the night in hospital after my waters started leaking yesterday. I had an internal and my cervix was 2-3cm but still fairly long. Iv been having back ache and period pains for the last few days and the midwife said il probably keep getting them untill it thins out and then my contractions will start propperly.
> 
> Iv been given antibiotics to take 4 times a day and have to take my temprature every 4 hours. Iv got to go back to the day unit on thursday to be checked over and then again twice next week before being induced on the 26th if nothing happens but she thinks il go into labour on my own well before then.
> 
> So its a case of wait and see but il will have had my baby by the end of the month!

Oh wow Lozzy.....:happydance: A November LO for you :happydance: 

Keep us updated, wont you....How exciting :happydance:



nikki-lou25 said:


> I'm hoping my baby will come that week, I like 30th Nov coz its not quite Dec lol!! I would like bubs v.late Nov or early Dec!!

I would really love to have my LO in November :happydance: 

*Nat* So pleased your LO's are doing well....:baby::baby:

Bet you cant wait to find out 'the date' :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

You just make me laugh Sammi! :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

**LADIES, please may i ask for your support in a 2nd tri thread. Someone asked a bout if she can have a section and i told her very unbiasdly. Ive gotten into a spat with a girl on their because shes just thick. I ended it but her last comment was just rude, plain and simple. I've reported her post. I'm not telling you what you have to do, its up to you, however if you feel what she said was out of order then please can you report her post. Thankies xx


----------



## mummyclo

Will check it out :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> You just make me laugh Sammi! :haha:

*bows* I'm here until your all bored of me


----------



## louise1302

well what a bloody day

i went to the mw this morning who wroite in my notes baby was cephalic, long lie and free and fhh via sonicaid-all before she laid a finger on me, i asked her to listen to the hb which she did then sent me on my way

i wasnt happy and was due for monitoring this afternoon so i put a complaint into the mw there and she went mad and sent me for a scan

turns out pudding is transverse and measuring on the 97th centile (about 6 1/2 lbs at 34 weeks) eeeek im having a monster-is anyone else measuring big?

luckily im having him at 38 weeks so im thinking about 9lb lord help me if i were to go overdue with this one like i did archie


----------



## mummyclo

Nat - She was being a bitch, i commented.
Sammi - I will never get bored of you! :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Nut_Shake said:


> **LADIES, please may i ask for your support in a 2nd tri thread. Someone asked a bout if she can have a section and i told her very unbiasdly. Ive gotten into a spat with a girl on their because shes just thick. I ended it but her last comment was just rude, plain and simple. I've reported her post. I'm not telling you what you have to do, its up to you, however if you feel what she said was out of order then please can you report her post. Thankies xx

I think my response is hugely restrained compared to what I wanted to say. 

But best to leave it alone Nat, (says she after stomping on in there!) it will do your blood pressure no good and wont change a mind as closed as that.

Mizze x


----------



## mummyclo

Louise - i wouldn't worry, they are just guessing at the end of the day! They could always be wrong, and my auntie said, size is the smallest factor in anything in labor :)


----------



## Mizze

louise1302 said:


> well what a bloody day
> 
> i went to the mw this morning who wroite in my notes baby was cephalic, long lie and free and fhh via sonicaid-all before she laid a finger on me, i asked her to listen to the hb which she did then sent me on my way
> 
> i wasnt happy and was due for monitoring this afternoon so i put a complaint into the mw there and she went mad and sent me for a scan
> 
> turns out pudding is transverse and measuring on the 97th centile (about 6 1/2 lbs at 34 weeks) eeeek im having a monster-is anyone else measuring big?
> 
> luckily im having him at 38 weeks so im thinking about 9lb lord help me if i were to go overdue with this one like i did archie

Louise I cant think what the midwife thought she was doing writing stuff like that in your notes without checking!! Its madness! 

Mizze xx


----------



## till bob

lozzy21 said:


> Well girls it looks like babys not going to be a december dreamer. I spent the night in hospital after my waters started leaking yesterday. I had an internal and my cervix was 2-3cm but still fairly long. Iv been having back ache and period pains for the last few days and the midwife said il probably keep getting them untill it thins out and then my contractions will start propperly.
> 
> Iv been given antibiotics to take 4 times a day and have to take my temprature every 4 hours. Iv got to go back to the day unit on thursday to be checked over and then again twice next week before being induced on the 26th if nothing happens but she thinks il go into labour on my own well before then.
> 
> So its a case of wait and see but il will have had my baby by the end of the month!

oh my god lozzy well u may sure u keep us posted so excited for u hun and maybe just alittle jealous lol xx

kelly lovely bump hun def dropped. mizzie my beef stew was beautiful and even better cause hubby cooked it. nikki ur pram is so cute love it. Nat so glad ur app went well those 2 like it in there lol. happy birthday mrsbling hope uve been spoilt. well iv had a complete pj day been nice actually xx


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Nat - She was being a bitch, i commented.
> Sammi - I will never get bored of you! :hugs:

Awww thank you :hugs:

Louise I can't believe that! How irresponsible! At least you had a monitoring appointment this afternoon so things could be double checked!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Well thought id post some more things MIL has knitted 
Yellow bump so she has knitted loads of stuff in every colour :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00266.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 0









DSC00263.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: what are u gonna do with the coloured stuff when lo comes?
:rofl:


----------



## Mizze

Im sure if its a boy he wont mind a pink and yellow cardi! - Those are lovely YoungNIMum. 

I have a few blue babygrows from my sister - DH pulled a face but I said - by the time she has thrown up for the 5th time that day on the yellow/white/pink ones I will just be glad to put something clean on her and im sure none of us will care what colour it is by then!

Mizze x


----------



## lozzy21

Nomnomnom just been to burger king. Going to get back on my ball in a bit.


----------



## YoungNImum

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: what are u gonna do with the coloured stuff when lo comes?
> :rofl:

Not a clue :nope:
Iv 5 sisters so ill prob keep them ina box and wait till one of them become pregnant again, not sure to be honest haha
Heres a wee set she knitted aswell, did post it before not sureif you seen the pic?
 



Attached Files:







DSC00267.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mummyclo

Awwww theyr cute!!
Yummy burger king! Don't like their chips as much as mc ds tho :(
Will baby be ok if it comes now Lozzy?


----------



## YoungNImum

Mizze said:


> Im sure if its a boy he wont mind a pink and yellow cardi! - Those are lovely YoungNIMum.
> 
> I have a few blue babygrows from my sister - DH pulled a face but I said - by the time she has thrown up for the 5th time that day on the yellow/white/pink ones I will just be glad to put something clean on her and im sure none of us will care what colour it is by then!
> 
> Mizze x

IF its a boy id wear all the colours but pink, im pretty sure we will be having loads of vistors the first few months and i can picture someone coming in an iv popped the pink cardi on :blush: The yellow ones will be ok for a boy tho an she has done blue, mint green and cream so goos selection :thumbup:


----------



## Nut_Shake

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL I really love that girls last comment to me. Am i not prim and perfect?! ;)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Youngnimum - those knitted clothes are SO cute!! I reckon a boy could wear pink, its all the rage now ;)


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> **LADIES, please may i ask for your support in a 2nd tri thread. Someone asked a bout if she can have a section and i told her very unbiasdly. Ive gotten into a spat with a girl on their because shes just thick. I ended it but her last comment was just rude, plain and simple. I've reported her post. I'm not telling you what you have to do, its up to you, however if you feel what she said was out of order then please can you report her post. Thankies xx


Nat...I read the thread, the whole thing & found it all going sour :wacko:

The 'Gods way' comment was way out of line & makes those of us that HAVE NO CHOICE in having Csections feel pretty cr*p...:growlmad:

I REPORTED IT :growlmad:

I personally took years to 'get over' my emergency Csection & the fact that my Son could have died, he was in distress & brow presentation (so could have broken his neck with pushing)

Was then looking forward to a vbac, when DS2 was measuring BIG!....So onto my 2nd Csection, am so glad I had it, he was 9lb 10oz & also brow presentation

I went to explain this to 'supermummy' & the thread had been closed :dohh: Probably a good thing though


----------



## sammiwry

Nay I don't understand her at all she just seems to contradict herself


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Nat prim and perfect my arse! :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Chloe it will be a case of we will have to see when it comes. It might be fine or it might need to spend some time in special care for help with its breathing or feeding. There not worried about the size, think its going to be 6-7 lb


----------



## Nut_Shake

Def a good thing, and she really needs to do some growing up, silly moo.

Anyway, you must all watch Living tv tonight at 10pm if you arent doing anything else, you should see my hubby on Party Wars! I can't wait for it to come on! I'm a little concerned tho because the narrator guy is really sarcastic with his comments, hope he doesnt make fun too much! Lol!!


----------



## mummyclo

Fingers crossed he/she will be lovely and healthy!


----------



## sammiwry

I shall see if I can have the tv at that time, do living do and online catch up if not?!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: the narrator guy is so funny! He makes the programmes! Im deffo sky+ing that!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Lozzy - im sure all will be fine, some ladies ive met on here have had 3lb twins, spent time in special care etc and they have done so well literally within days. Yours will do great im sure xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Living have a plus 1 too, not sure if they have it online...


----------



## YoungNImum

Nut_shake i love what youv done with the team purple great idea!
Im a twin myself :D


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> Living have a plus 1 too, not sure if they have it online...

Think we have a film set to record I shall see what I can do


----------



## Nut_Shake

YoungNImum said:



> Nut_shake i love what youv done with the team purple great idea!
> Im a twin myself :D

Thanks! But it was actually nikki who made it! (Nikki it was you wasnt it? Or am i being a doughnut?!)

Wow you're a twin! I find twins amazing, always have done! Since i was young and friends would say they wanted to have twins i was always the one saying 'ooooh noooo not twins, could never deal with 2!'. And lo and behold here i am, lol!!

Are you an identical twin or non-identical?


----------



## till bob

nat i read the whole thread 2 and i agree with everythin u said tbh my sis had 2 sections she just cudnt do it on her own they said she has a tiny pelvis and she wud have been rushed down to theatre anyway even if they had left her and i am very grateful for them as i have 2 beautiful healthy nephews. mizzie i totally agreed with wat u said to about if we all went with god intended we wudnt have anythin blood transfusions resusatation ect. some ppl eh!! x


----------



## YoungNImum

Nut_Shake said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Nut_shake i love what youv done with the team purple great idea!
> Im a twin myself :D
> 
> Thanks! But it was actually nikki who made it! (Nikki it was you wasnt it? Or am i being a doughnut?!)
> 
> Wow you're a twin! I find twins amazing, always have done! Since i was young and friends would say they wanted to have twins i was always the one saying 'ooooh noooo not twins, could never deal with 2!'. And lo and behold here i am, lol!!
> 
> Are you an identical twin or non-identical?Click to expand...

Still a great idea tho, we are Identical twins, one thing i used to hate was when people asked do you like being a twin, i always gave the same reply, i dont no because iv never not been a twin. Ill have to see if i can find a pic of us as kiddies :happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

oh god i think this baby is trying to push itself bum first out of the top of my bump!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

YoungNImum said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Nut_shake i love what youv done with the team purple great idea!
> Im a twin myself :D
> 
> Thanks! But it was actually nikki who made it! (Nikki it was you wasnt it? Or am i being a doughnut?!)
> 
> Wow you're a twin! I find twins amazing, always have done! Since i was young and friends would say they wanted to have twins i was always the one saying 'ooooh noooo not twins, could never deal with 2!'. And lo and behold here i am, lol!!
> 
> Are you an identical twin or non-identical?Click to expand...
> 
> Still a great idea tho, we are Identical twins, one thing i used to hate was when people asked do you like being a twin, i always gave the same reply, i dont no because iv never not been a twin. Ill have to see if i can find a pic of us as kiddies :happydance:Click to expand...

I am over the moon about the 2 of them now, couldnt see myself being pregnant to only 1! My little munchkins :) It did take a while though to understand that there were 2, couldnt get my head round it!!

That is such a weird question for people to ask, lol!! Would love to see a pic!! I go all goo goo when i see pics of twins now!


----------



## sammiwry

I went to school with a set of twins and they hated it as they were obviously so close in age and argued things like there birthday wasn't special as they had to share it.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Yea i'm sure birthdays must be annoying, but i am very set on keeping them as 2 people and not 'the twins'. I refuse to call them that, i always say my babies, the children etc so i dont get used to calling them the twins. I won't dress them the same unless its like crimbo or their first bday, lol. I'll speak to them both separately etc. I have a list actually that i found online which gives ways to make them feel like one person and not as a set, it will be hard im sure, but i would hate for them to feel like non individuals. I suppose it helps that they are a boy and a girl :) Plus i wont be naming them names that rhyme or begin with the same letter, i hope that helps too!


----------



## sammiwry

Should do! The twins I went to school with where non-identical boys. Think it depends how you treat them though


----------



## mrsbling

lozzy21 said:


> Lol the last thing i want to do is rest, i want this baby out lol
> 
> Im sat on my ball cos i cant get comfy on the sofa.

I am sure baby will be a great size :) x



WILSMUM said:


> oh god i think this baby is trying to push itself bum first out of the top of my bump!!!

:rofl: Its a weird feeling isnt it lol


----------



## mrsbling

I have just eaten the most delicious lasagne then some chocolate fudge cake - baked by my sisters fair hands :) ...............DH is on his second slice of cake lol.

MIL bought me round cards and cheques earlier which was lovely, and she is taking me out for lunch in the week as well ;) :thumbup:


----------



## Nut_Shake

mrsbling - mmmm, sounds so good! I'm starved, hubby won't be home until 10 so have to wait, must eat something now though... Sounds like you've had a lovely day!!


----------



## sammiwry

I want something nice as dh calls it. He's just had angel delight and there's nothing nice for me :-(


----------



## mrsbling

Nut_Shake said:


> mrsbling - mmmm, sounds so good! I'm starved, hubby won't be home until 10 so have to wait, must eat something now though... Sounds like you've had a lovely day!!

Yes I have thank you :) ... you better get yourself something nice to eat, and keep feeding those little ones up :thumbup:


----------



## xkirstyx

lol i just got asked if iv had my baby yet on fb! eeeemmmmmm does it look like it?!?!?!?!


----------



## Nut_Shake

xkirstyx said:


> lol i just got asked if iv had my baby yet on fb! eeeemmmmmm does it look like it?!?!?!?!

:haha: I got asked that 5 months into my pregnancy... Some people are really special...


----------



## GoogilyBear

Just started tucking into a terrys choc orange and... OWAHHHHH?????!!!!!

Stood opposite the mirror with bump on full display to notice that it looks like i might have dropped, certainly looks lower then my pic anyway... will get a pic up tomorra specially as we have super fast broadband now :) x


----------



## ducky1502

Awwww wow lozzy, I hope LO is ok and you go into labour naturally when your body is ready. Can't believe you will have your baby so soon!!!

Sooooo stressed out with trying to hook up a freeview box in my bedroom......... don't tell me to use the AF lead and put it in the back of the tele when there isn't anywhere for it to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Guess what... I booked a FULL BODY WAX for this Friday 

Full legs, full arms, full bikini, stomach and underarms. Happy days!! I can't wait to feel as light as a feather (forgetting the hugemungous belly :D)


----------



## nikki-lou25

lol Nat - I made the purple stork but team purple was your idea, I was just bored n went to play in photoshop :) I would like to keep my children as seperate people if they were twins too! I'll V+ the Party Wars :D 

AHHH Ducky, I hate technology - I just get mad n make hubby finish things.


----------



## xkirstyx

sounds good nat! i would love that and to get my hair done!


----------



## mrsbling

Nut_Shake said:


> Guess what... I booked a FULL BODY WAX for this Friday
> 
> Full legs, full arms, full bikini, stomach and underarms. Happy days!! I can't wait to feel as light as a feather (forgetting the hugemungous belly :D)

OMG you are very brave :)

Legs and bikini line I am fine with, but anywhere else I would chicken out of (especially underarms lol) x


----------



## till bob

nat i would love to have a bikkini wax before pheebs comes along but im way to scared it will kill then il be really itchy after lol x


----------



## KellyC75

Im having all my waxing done this Friday too :kiss: Cant wait to feel pretty :kiss:


----------



## GoogilyBear

its official!!! Ive dropped lol!!! Just got the old pics and new pics together and woahh lol will get them up asap


----------



## Nut_Shake

Googilybear - Looks like baby is probably getting ready then!! I feel like i drop, then it goes back up again, then drops again...

It's funny, but the most painful waxing area i find is the underarms! Ughhhh the painnnn!! But you feel so good afterwards its all worth it!


----------



## lozzy21

Il stick with shaving lol


----------



## Kerrieann

:haha: me too lozzy, i couldnt get my bits out to be waxed lol, even tho i can to push a baby out :haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

Nut_shake Here is me and my twin this is a really old pic so isnt the best quality sorry.
As you can see my morther liked to dress us in pink frilly stuff :blush:

And can i just say you are very brave a full body wax, god i waxed my legs one night and i was crying my eyes out lol i almost didnt do my left leg once id finished my right one ouch! 
If i got down below waxed people would prob think i had crabs id be ichy all day im sure haha
 



Attached Files:







DSC00439 (2).jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xkirstyx

awwwwwww twin pic is soooooooo cute!


----------



## Kerrieann

that is such a cute piccie!!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Oh that pic is ADORABLE!! I want to dress them the same now!! Not sure if they would appreciate it though, haha!

I'm having such horrid back pains right now :( Really hope its not the babies trying to come early...


----------



## till bob

ah lovely twin piccie im bored tonite had an afternoon sleep earlier big mistake now its gona take me ages to get off to sleep tonite. hope ur all ok girlies xx


----------



## YoungNImum

I actually love looking back at pics when we really young and i think we looked best dressed the same, when we where old enough to decide we wonted to be different and dress ourself we looked less like twins. 
All the uncles and aunts always say now are you twin1 or twin2 we still get that now haha


----------



## YoungNImum

Ill have to see if i can find another pic of us both abit older, i dont get to show of pics of us at that age i love lookin at the ones of us really tiny.


----------



## till bob

night girls gota try and sleep nursery run in the mornin lol xx


----------



## Mommy_To_7

I didn't even realize this thread existed! :) 

I'm due on the 30th with baby #7. He will be our second boy... :happydance:

He still has no name unfortunately :( I don't think we've ever gone this long without naming one of our babes! Oh well - Eventually we'll have to fill out that Birth Certificate... Hopefully he'll get one before than though :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Youngnimum - More pics please! Haha!

till bob - sleep well :) xx

I am giggling my head off at party wars, loooooool


----------



## Nut_Shake

Welcome mommy to 7! Wow 7!!!! That's amazing!! xx


----------



## Mommy_To_7

Thanks! Yep.. and believe it or not the only one we've tried for is our first son! :). We are far too fertile. This little guy is our final addition. We thought we were done before him, but we waited a little too long to make it official (meaning DH is getting clipped!). 

This will be my 7th in 10 full years!! Yikes!! We had two losses mixed in there though. They weren't full term (although close - One was born at 34 weeks and the other was born at 29 weeks - Both passed away shortly after their births due to a genetic condition - which we weren't aware that we were carriers of until our last loss, who was also our last pregnancy. She was the one that was born at 29 weeks) Anyways... Sooo excited to welcome our little man into the world! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Mommy_To_7 said:


> Thanks! Yep.. and believe it or not the only one we've tried for is our first son! :). We are far too fertile. This little guy is our final addition. We thought we were done before him, but we waited a little too long to make it official (meaning DH is getting clipped!).
> 
> This will be my 7th in 10 full years!! Yikes!! We had two losses mixed in there though. They weren't full term (although close - One was born at 34 weeks and the other was born at 29 weeks - Both passed away shortly after their births due to a genetic condition - which we weren't aware that we were carriers of until our last loss, who was also our last pregnancy. She was the one that was born at 29 weeks) Anyways... Sooo excited to welcome our little man into the world! :happydance::happydance:

Huge congrats, what lovely news! So you're an expert at giving birth then, some of us have already had a baby or 2, for some of us this is our first! These are my first so getting a little freaked out about the whole process!

So sad to hear about your little angels that passed away, so upsetting :( But glad you obviously have the family support around.

Hope all goes fantastically with your little guy! Make sure you keep us updated in here! We tend to talk a lot about the most random things in the world, not just babies! So whenever you feel like it just get involved :) xx


----------



## xkirstyx

welcome mommy to 7- wow 7children! i take my hat off to you! and im so sorry about you angel babies :hugs:


----------



## l1l_miss_dani

Oh wow 7 kids. you have to have nerves and patience that i could never dream of. Just wow lol


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girls just watching Fringe at 3am wide awake knew I'd be up all night lol! 

Been reading back a little I can't keep up though with being on my phone! 

Sammi no I can't afford to get my laptop fixed - oh has one but it's huge and it falls off my lap and we don't have a table lol! 

Lozzy I'm sooo jealous! Wish Ava was coming that soon I'm seriously fed up now! Started with painful Irving on my tummy today and it's driving me up the wall got all little spots on my belly! Bubs will be absolutely fine - my mum had my youngest sister at 36 weeks and she weighed 6lbs 6oz no jaundice or breathing problems latched on to the breast straightaway and thy were home the next day! Maybe cos bubs was measuring ahead that's why s/he is coming early! Fully cooked already! 

I've been getting really sharp stabbing pains in the foof thought it was just Ava turning her head or something but fx my cervix is thinning too after reading your cmments!


----------



## lozzy21

Morning all. I might seem realy odd to say this considering its 5 am but iv had the best sleep in weeks. Considering i was realy uncomfortable before i went to bed i had 4 hours solid sleep, woke for a wee had another 4 hours solid sleep so im now wide awake and my back ache is to bad to lie in bed. Going to have another bounce on my ball while watching from here to maternity.

Chloe, i think it was said about the discharge, keep an eye on how much your loosing. I thought i was just having loads of discharge but it was my waters.

Ness, I hope your right. Every one is asking if im ok with baby coming early and im soooo ready for it. Another week would have been nice but i think baby is ready to come out. If i can get to friday ill be happy.


----------



## doodle74

Hey everyone, haven't been able to catch up as on my phone. 

Just a quick update to let you all know that I should get a date for a section later today. Was scanned this morning and baby is still extended footling breech. They don't want my going too far into labour naturally as from 5cm it's harder to do the section so I think we'll have baby here sooner rather than later as I've had the beginnings of my show and have been getting some contractions which they've picked up on the traces. 

Fingers crossed in 7 hrs or so I'll know what date my wee bundle will be joining us!


----------



## doodle74

lozzy21 said:


> Morning all. I might seem realy odd to say this considering its 5 am but iv had the best sleep in weeks. Considering i was realy uncomfortable before i went to bed i had 4 hours solid sleep, woke for a wee had another 4 hours solid sleep so im now wide awake and my back ache is to bad to lie in bed. Going to have another bounce on my ball while watching from here to maternity.
> 
> Chloe, i think it was said about the discharge, keep an eye on how much your loosing. I thought i was just having loads of discharge but it was my waters.
> 
> Ness, I hope your right. Every one is asking if im ok with baby coming early and im soooo ready for it. Another week would have been nice but i think baby is ready to come out. If i can get to friday ill be happy.

Oooh Lozzy just read your post! I take it your waters have gone?

I wish I could read back on this damn thing but it only lets me see the last 2 posts!


----------



## lozzy21

doodle74 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all. I might seem realy odd to say this considering its 5 am but iv had the best sleep in weeks. Considering i was realy uncomfortable before i went to bed i had 4 hours solid sleep, woke for a wee had another 4 hours solid sleep so im now wide awake and my back ache is to bad to lie in bed. Going to have another bounce on my ball while watching from here to maternity.
> 
> Chloe, i think it was said about the discharge, keep an eye on how much your loosing. I thought i was just having loads of discharge but it was my waters.
> 
> Ness, I hope your right. Every one is asking if im ok with baby coming early and im soooo ready for it. Another week would have been nice but i think baby is ready to come out. If i can get to friday ill be happy.
> 
> Oooh Lozzy just read your post! I take it your waters have gone?
> 
> I wish I could read back on this damn thing but it only lets me see the last 2 posts!Click to expand...

Yep they started leaking on sunday, still leaking. Feels dead yucky


----------



## doodle74

lozzy21 said:


> Yep they started leaking on sunday, still leaking. Feels dead yucky

Oh Lozzy that's kinda scary and exciting all at once. Looks like we're bot h getting November babies instead now. I already have one of them...ah well! 

In case I don't get back on here (given I'm currently contracting hence me sitting here at stupid o clock!) I'll be thinking of you and good luck! :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

doodle74 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Yep they started leaking on sunday, still leaking. Feels dead yucky
> 
> Oh Lozzy that's kinda scary and exciting all at once. Looks like we're bot h getting November babies instead now. I already have one of them...ah well!
> 
> In case I don't get back on here (given I'm currently contracting hence me sitting here at stupid o clock!) I'll be thinking of you and good luck! :flower:Click to expand...

You too! Im sat here on my ball cos im got megga back ache and cramps.


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo ness that sucks :-( I shall try and pass on any major news via facebook for you.


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah try not to worry - worst case scenario baby needs a little steroid injection for lungs and some oxygen but as I said Georgia my sister was perfect she was just ready early! She's 5'10" and 17 years old now she's bigger than all of us and we were all big babies! 

How much were you leaking then Lozzy? I'm having watery discharge like I've peed myself constantly I have to wear tena lady lol! Normal liners don't cut the mustard! 

Doodle good luck today! Hope my girl comes soon I'm so fed up now got a massive list of ailments for the mw today!


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Ooo ness that sucks :-( I shall try and pass on any major news via facebook for you.

Thanx chick! Managing to keep up now but by the time I get back on later there'll be tons to catch up on eek! Had to use my maternity collection mony for the damn boiler too Grrr!!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Ooo ness that sucks :-( I shall try and pass on any major news via facebook for you.
> 
> Thanx chick! Managing to keep up now but by the time I get back on later there'll be tons to catch up on eek! Had to use my maternity collection mony for the damn boiler too Grrr!!Click to expand...

That's not good :-( least iPhones have full net access


----------



## vicwick

Hi all, i know i'm a bit late joining but didn't know this was here!!!!! I'm Vicky and due 12th December, expecting our 2nd son :happydance: Everythings a little crazy at the minute as we're moving house :wacko: We're literally waiting for a moving date so we can get sorted, i just hope LO doesn't decide to come early eek!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Welcome vicky!


----------



## sammiwry

I like looking at the weather update and seeing current temperature: -1 NOT! Glad me and rox need to stay in and wait for my chair to be delivered


----------



## mummyclo

Morning girls :flower:
Been in niggly pain all night!
I think he needs to just come out now! :(
Can't be arsed to do anything that needs doing either :(


----------



## lozzy21

Ness i went through 3 maternity pads in about an hour and a half and it smells nothing like wee, it has a realy funny smell aswell


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm meant to be goin for my oregnancy massage n facial ect today that hubs treated me to for my birthday, can't be arsed gettin dressed lol


----------



## xkirstyx

welcome vicky!

nikki get dressed! u will feel fab after! x


----------



## sammiwry

I've got lounging stuff on under my dressing gown and snuggled up on the sofa with rox, the duvet and tv


----------



## lozzy21

Ness and sammi, have you realised we are on the last box?


----------



## Kerrieann

Mommy_To_7 said:


> I didn't even realize this thread existed! :)
> 
> I'm due on the 30th with baby #7. He will be our second boy... :happydance:
> 
> He still has no name unfortunately :( I don't think we've ever gone this long without naming one of our babes! Oh well - Eventually we'll have to fill out that Birth Certificate... Hopefully he'll get one before than though :)

Hiya! Welcome to our thread, ill add you to our list! 7 babies, thats amazing and very hard work i imagine :happydance::flower:



sammiwry said:


> I've got lounging stuff on under my dressing gown and snuggled up on the sofa with rox, the duvet and tv

Me too! But dog is on the floor as we have new sofas lol :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

This is my 31 weeks pic first for comparrison and then my 35 week one taken yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







31 week bump.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 1









Haha BUMP.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Kerrieann

vicwick said:


> Hi all, i know i'm a bit late joining but didn't know this was here!!!!! I'm Vicky and due 12th December, expecting our 2nd son :happydance: Everythings a little crazy at the minute as we're moving house :wacko: We're literally waiting for a moving date so we can get sorted, i just hope LO doesn't decide to come early eek!!!!

Welcome vic, ill add you to the list, hope you get a date soon so you can get settled first! :thumbup::flower:



nikki-lou25 said:


> I'm meant to be goin for my oregnancy massage n facial ect today that hubs treated me to for my birthday, can't be arsed gettin dressed lol

Jealous!!!! Hope you enjoy it :flower:

Great bump spencer!! :flower:

Hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## Brown eyes

Hello everybody! 

I had completely forgotten about the December dreamers thread! I've been popping in and out of the Third Tri forum! My name is Louise and I'm expecting my first baby end of December. It's my final week in work, will be finishing up on Friday thank god!

Looking forward to getting to know you all a little better now that I have found this thread!


----------



## mummyclo

Lozzy do u go into labour if your waters are broken?
Or will they induce you? 
Nikki i demand you get dressed, you will love it!
Im trying to get stuff done so i can go shopping with mum! Silly OH doesn't think to wash up when ive slaved away doing dinner :cry:
FINALLY got some Maternity allowance today! :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

mummyclo said:


> Lozzy do u go into labour if your waters are broken?
> Or will they induce you?

It depends but my cervix has allready started to dilate. They have booked me in for an induction anyway but dont think il last untill then.

If i was 37 weeks or over they would have started me off sooner but they want baby to cook untill 37 weeks.


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> Ness and sammi, have you realised we are on the last box?

I hadn't noticed no! I'd probably of noticed later on today if you hadn't said!


----------



## spencerbear

Welcome to all the new ladies

Nikki, have fun at your massage, can think of nothing nicer right now...

Im still waiting t hear about my maternity allowance, hope its not too long or i might struggle to find rent money this month :nope:

I think i must be seriously nesting as my house has never been so clean. Should be doing the weekly shop but notsure i can be bothered to take my little miss attitude round the shop and have another tantrum, might seeif i can manage till tomorrow when she is with her childminder


----------



## mummyclo

So if you don't go into labour, they are inducing you at 37 weeks?
I can't wait for all the babies to start coming! :happydance:
I want to go into Labour! :hissy:


----------



## xkirstyx

lozzy see your waters is it clear? or slight white tint like cm? i didnt see mine with jack coz they broke when i was in hosp and i coo coo land hi on diamorphine lol.


----------



## lozzy21

mummyclo said:


> So if you don't go into labour, they are inducing you at 37 weeks?
> I can't wait for all the babies to start coming! :happydance:
> I want to go into Labour! :hissy:

Yep, bang on 37 weeks.



xkirstyx said:


> lozzy see your waters is it clear? or slight white tint like cm? i didnt see mine with jack coz they broke when i was in hosp and i coo coo land hi on diamorphine lol.

There clear like water but with a sheen like cm if that makes sence?


----------



## xkirstyx

lozzy21 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> So if you don't go into labour, they are inducing you at 37 weeks?
> I can't wait for all the babies to start coming! :happydance:
> I want to go into Labour! :hissy:
> 
> Yep, bang on 37 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> lozzy see your waters is it clear? or slight white tint like cm? i didnt see mine with jack coz they broke when i was in hosp and i coo coo land hi on diamorphine lol.Click to expand...
> 
> There clear like water but with a sheen like cm if that makes sence?Click to expand...

yeah i know what u mean, im just keeping an eye on mine coz its starting to get really watery but not enough to soke a pad, im gonna walk round town 2day so ill see what happens then


----------



## sammiwry

I want madden :-(


----------



## Kerrieann

Lozzy have you got any names in mind? x


----------



## lozzy21

We have but there a secret. I would share with you lot but iv got family on here so im keeping shush incase they find out.


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> We have but there a secret. I would share with you lot but iv got family on here so im keeping shush incase they find out.

We haven't got long to find out though


----------



## lozzy21

Hopefully.

Fuck im shitting it now :rofl:


----------



## mummyclo

Kirsty, im feeling like that to, my cm is so bad it really does soak a pad :(
Im pretty sure somethings happening with my cervix :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

lozzy21 said:


> Hopefully.
> 
> Fuck im shitting it now :rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## gailybaby

so ladies!!! our waits are all coming to an end soon!!! Just a reminder enjoy the little one being inside and knowing her or she is with you whereever you go for the next few days/ weeks... soon he or she will be out and they say you miss the kicks and reminders that they are there with you where ever you go! 

Good luck to all the girls delivering early Dec! I have 27 days to wait for our c section.... and its taking forever


----------



## lozzy21

Chloe, have you got any back ache or period like pains?


----------



## Nut_Shake

Woah, its 10am and there's A LOT of chatter going on!! I have read back every page though and have seen whats been going on with everyone, but its going to be a struggle to respond to everyone, lol!

Firstly, welcome to all the newbies! We are a nice bunch, stick with us and you'll find your feet in here, we do tend to talk and talk and talk and talk...

Secondly, love to everyone else!! My head hurts from trying to remember everything, its far too early...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xkirstyx

i think mine is cm its white, think im just starting to worry coz iv been getting on off contractions and twinges in my back and really strong BH for 4days now, guess its just my body getting ready.


----------



## xkirstyx

nat was ur OH on tv last night? x


----------



## Nut_Shake

gailybaby - how amazing! I know, this last bit takes so long but also flies by at the same time, so strange! Great that you have your section all booked, mines getting booked next week for the first week of december, i may vom from scared excitedness!!

lozzy - you will be meeting your bub SO soon! I know its bloody scary, but you'll be great. xx


----------



## sammiwry

My chair is here!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

kirsty - no, lol!! He isnt really one to get his face in the camera, he rather just cracks on with work. He's older than the other guys though, they are still at that excitable boy stage! My hub rather stays in the background. It would have been hilarious to see him though!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Glad your chair arrived sammi!! (What chair?! Sorry, lol)


----------



## mummyclo

Yey for the chair!
Yes i have been getting period sort of pains! :o
I was just of the mind set that if i was to go into labour it would just happen :shrug:


----------



## sammiwry

A gliding chair my mum brought me at the baby show, it's soo comfy only problem is I need to put it together and the box is way too heavy for me to take upstairs and put together so it's now taunting me in the hallway!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ahhh beautiful! I have one of those, they are SO cosy, love them! That's so frustrating when you just want to put something together but can't move it! Put a sheet over it so you can't see the box, otherwise it will taunt you all day!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Erm, a friend of mine messaged me on facebook yesterday, just generally chatting, in one bit of her message look what she said:

'yeah i can imagine how scared you must be... my freind just had a baby and she had 3rd degree rips.... :-( and she had to have a plastic surgeon fix her bk lol...

so be care full with your 2 coming out... hehe... '

Erm, is that something you say?! LOL!!

Some people just have NO idea what the hell to say to a pregnant woman... :wacko:


----------



## lozzy21

mummyclo said:


> Yey for the chair!
> Yes i have been getting period sort of pains! :o
> I was just of the mind set that if i was to go into labour it would just happen :shrug:

Nop, im technicaly in early labour and its just backache and cramps.


----------



## sammiwry

I'm hoping dh will take it upstairs for me when he comes for lunch so I can put it together.

I've changed where I'm sat on the sofa so I can't see the box. But as it's arrived I've got no excuse to drag out my jobs especially if I want the box upstairs.


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> Erm, a friend of mine messaged me on facebook yesterday, just generally chatting, in one bit of her message look what she said:
> 
> 'yeah i can imagine how scared you must be... my freind just had a baby and she had 3rd degree rips.... :-( and she had to have a plastic surgeon fix her bk lol...
> 
> so be care full with your 2 coming out... hehe... '
> 
> Erm, is that something you say?! LOL!!
> 
> Some people just have NO idea what the hell to say to a pregnant woman... :wacko:

I'd hate it if people told me that! There is no need just causes unnecessary worry and panic! Yes I know I may tear, but I'd rather not think about it!


----------



## gailybaby

yeah my c-section is booked becuase hte doc goes on hoilday to mozambique lol! sooo flippen excited.. seeing him tomorrow to check her growth etc etc... our appointments are every 2 weeks now... yay! :) cant beleive we all have to short left to go! feels like time is flying now!


----------



## Nut_Shake

sammiwry said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Erm, a friend of mine messaged me on facebook yesterday, just generally chatting, in one bit of her message look what she said:
> 
> 'yeah i can imagine how scared you must be... my freind just had a baby and she had 3rd degree rips.... :-( and she had to have a plastic surgeon fix her bk lol...
> 
> so be care full with your 2 coming out... hehe... '
> 
> Erm, is that something you say?! LOL!!
> 
> Some people just have NO idea what the hell to say to a pregnant woman... :wacko:
> 
> I'd hate it if people told me that! There is no need just causes unnecessary worry and panic! Yes I know I may tear, but I'd rather not think about it!Click to expand...

I went through rips at my nct course, you can control it somewhat with your breathing and pushing, it tends to happen if you push too much too fast, a few girls have said this to me. You'll be fine, some people are just so odd!


----------



## wishingforbub

Aaaw Lozzy... I just read back ! early labour :) and you will have your LO before the end of this month ! How exciting :) !!!!! we'll finally know if your bump turns pink or blue :)
Nat, you're right, some people have no idea what to say to pregnant women.. funny, it's sometimes the ones who have had kids themselves! :)


----------



## gailybaby

> Erm, a friend of mine messaged me on facebook yesterday, just generally chatting, in one bit of her message look what she said:
> 
> 'yeah i can imagine how scared you must be... my freind just had a baby and she had 3rd degree rips.... and she had to have a plastic surgeon fix her bk lol...
> 
> so be care full with your 2 coming out... hehe... '
> 
> Erm, is that something you say?! LOL!!
> 
> Some people just have NO idea what the hell to say to a pregnant woman...

How dare yourfriend say that! hello im dong it soon no thanks for making me worrying about soemthign like that! crazy women!


----------



## Nut_Shake

gailybaby said:


> yeah my c-section is booked becuase hte doc goes on hoilday to mozambique lol! sooo flippen excited.. seeing him tomorrow to check her growth etc etc... our appointments are every 2 weeks now... yay! :) cant beleive we all have to short left to go! feels like time is flying now!

SO excited for you! And a bit excited for me, very scared too, lol!

I have 2 or 3 appointments a week now! I may aswell pitch a tent up at the hospital! I'm glad they are monitoring everything though :)


----------



## sammiwry

Nat can't quote as my iPhone dont like posts that other a certain length and sticks my reply randomly in the middle somewhere!

We didn't cover things like tearing on my antenatal class or breathing techniques so I've brought a book off amazon that'll hopefully help me if not google will be my best friend as normal!


----------



## lozzy21

Sammi we were told at my antinal classes that breathing exercises are a waste of time as aslong as your in control and not panicing your body will breath how it needs to autimaticly.


----------



## Nut_Shake

The woman said quick short sharp bursts of breath out, like blowing out one candle at a time really helps. I'm sure you'll see it all in your book anyway, and what was life before google?! Lol!


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> Sammi we were told at my antinal classes that breathing exercises are a waste of time as aslong as your in control and not panicing your body will breath how it needs to autimaticly.

Ooo that's good to know!! And another bonus for me having a home birth


----------



## ducky1502

Just caught up... FINALLY!!!

Stop talking about having babies and labour :( I'm so jealous! I know LO will be late :(

I was planning on showering and going into town today but I seriously don't want to go outside at all today... TOO cold!

I'm also tempted to have a nap...is that wrong?! :rofl: not even 11am yet!


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> The woman said quick short sharp bursts of breath out, like blowing out one candle at a time really helps. I'm sure you'll see it all in your book anyway, and what was life before google?! Lol!

I'm afraid to say I've relied on google ever since i knew of it's existence and the net! Saves trying to find the books you need for perhaps a paragraph of information on what your interested in.


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> Just caught up... FINALLY!!!
> 
> Stop talking about having babies and labour :( I'm so jealous! I know LO will be late :(
> 
> I was planning on showering and going into town today but I seriously don't want to go outside at all today... TOO cold!
> 
> I'm also tempted to have a nap...is that wrong?! :rofl: not even 11am yet!

Depends what time you were awake from? But in my rule book, naps are acceptable any time after you've been up awake an hour


----------



## KellyC75

Morning all :flower:

Havent read back yet, as wanted to ask your advice please 

I have noticed that LO's movements are alot less & 'different'....When should you get it checked out?

I realise that she hasnt as much room now, so it will be harder for her to kick etc....But, I dunno, something just doesnt feel right :nope:


----------



## mrsbling

My house was soooooo cold when I got up this morning.................. thought the Central heating was broken!!!!!

I have changed the batteries on the remote control as it was only reading 14.5degrees this morning, but still the heating didnt come on, so I had to venture out to the combi boiler (which is in the garage), and there was a fault code showing (luckily when we had it fitted the fitter who is a friend shpwed me what to look out for) so I pressed the ignition button, and checekd the water pressure ........ all I needed to do was to turn on the valves for a few seconds to adjust the water pressure :happydance: Now it is sooooo warm in here :)

Glad it happened now, before LO arrives though :)


----------



## mrsbling

KellyC75 said:


> Morning all :flower:
> 
> Havent read back yet, as wanted to ask your advice please
> 
> I have noticed that LO's movements are alot less & 'different'....When should you get it checked out?
> 
> I realise that she hasnt as much room now, so it will be harder for her to kick etc....But, I dunno, something just doesnt feel right :nope:


Kelly, I would just call triage at your local hospital, or speak to your midwife..... they will just ask you to go in for monitoring, but I would call straight away and put your mind at ease :hugs:

I have been in once as I was panicked and had pains, and they were great :thumbup:


----------



## WILSMUM

well back from my final mw appointment pre baby when I see her next week baby'll be here!!!!

Everything was fine, wee normal, bp normal, babies hb normal, fundal height has definately tailed off over the last 4 weeks or so but she wasn't concerned and everything else is fine with bubs (def active enough!) so I'm not worried just means its looking more likely being around a 7lb baby instead 8-9!!! 
Shes also left a message with my Dr as well to see if he wants me to take iron tablets for this week, my hb is 10.1 which is fine but apparently they usually like it above 10.4 if yr having a section! So we shall see what Dr says when he gives me a call later today!!


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo how exciting wilsmum!!


----------



## xkirstyx

kelly if ur worried i would give them a phone! put ur mind at rest!

im away into town, try not to chat to much while im away lol! xxxx


----------



## GoogilyBear

OKay girls here are the pics to compare, ive spent about an hour looking.. and they look different but, last night i was a hell of a lot lower then this morning, i was so low last night i could get my jeans up over my bump and near my belly button, and the gap between my boobs and bump was much bigger, this morning it seems to have decidedto move back up again.. Hmmm.. :s baby being awkward i think lol

the one on the right is the one i took this morning
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs056.ash2/36152_1676313828570_1259195065_3667675_510673_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1196.snc4/154883_1690069052442_1259195065_3692451_2847427_n.jpg
oh, and heres one or two of the cot :D

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs998.snc4/77102_1690056092118_1259195065_3692443_5263791_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs998.snc4/77172_1690055612106_1259195065_3692440_7065523_n.jpg


----------



## Kerrieann

Kelly, how many movements have you felt? they say 10 in a day or 24 hours is enough to not worry, but if ur worried then just ring and pop down to the midwife unit :hugs:

Googily, ur bump defo looks bigger, not sure if its lower or not tho,. i do think ur having a girl tho :thumbup: Cot looks lovely, ive got that net drape thing on mine too lol


----------



## GoogilyBear

Kerrieann said:


> Kelly, how many movements have you felt? they say 10 in a day or 24 hours is enough to not worry, but if ur worried then just ring and pop down to the midwife unit :hugs:
> 
> Googily, ur bump defo looks bigger, not sure if its lower or not tho,. i do think ur having a girl tho :thumbup: Cot looks lovely, ive got that net drape thing on mine too lol

well when i run my hand over it, it deffinatly feels lower, speciialy from the top, maybe baby decided to moved last night, found it uncomfy then moved back over night lol XD

what makes you say its a girl then hehe? i do hope its a girl lol XD

ahh IKEA goodness lol.. gunna go back to ikea asap and get the green leaf thing to put up too.. did you see it? it was like a giant green leaf they can sit on when older, or you can sit them under in there bouncy chair or something.. i loved it anyway lol.


----------



## Kerrieann

Yes i saw that too and was going to get it but dh wouldnt le me as have gone overboard lol! :haha: I think its a girly shaped bump, im normally quiet accurate too but we will see! :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Kelly, how many movements have you felt? they say 10 in a day or 24 hours is enough to not worry, but if ur worried then just ring and pop down to the midwife unit :hugs:

I have felt her moving, it would defo be 10 times in the last 24hrs for sure...:thumbup:

But, times when she would have normally moved alot ie: when I lay down, or eat....She isnt? :shrug:

Having said all that, she is squirming around now :thumbup: I dont know, mayby im just being paranoid? :wacko:


----------



## Kerrieann

Keep an extra eye on her over the next hour or so and if ur still worried give the midwife a call :thumbup:


----------



## ducky1502

If you're ever in any doubt kelly you should ring labour ward. They would much rather you rang every day than sit and worry, it's what they're there for :flower:


----------



## Kerrieann

im getting loads of bh today!!! And shooting pains, trying to get loads done today aswell god damn it lol


----------



## GoogilyBear

Kerrieann - well i do hope your right and my dreams do come true of having a little girl lol.

i know it sounds alful but ifs its a boy i will be ever so slightly dissapointed, because the last 2 babies to be born on my OH side were boys, and i am already sick of playing with trains and cars and boy things lol XD so a little girl would be a dream come true :)

stuff your OH lol, its your baby and you want to spoil it rotton lol XD i am deffinatly going to go back and get it, OH has 2 days off next week so might have to perswade him to go then, or 2 weeks after when he has a full week off lol


----------



## cho

Hi girls, hope you are all ok, have been following, im still in loads of pain from this stupid spd. so i am just taking it easy, feel like i cant really do much though :( 
The breathing went out the window for me in labour, i think you will breathe how your body tells you when in labour, well for me anyway, i had 2nd degree tear but it heals so quick anyway girls so dont worry, although it does sting when peeing after lol i found just drinking water made the world of difference and also leaning right forward, lol ark at me heheh i refused stitches because i just wanted to be left alone and it healed so quick on its own and that was without stitches so dont worry :) 
i still cant believe how quick time is going and i wake up every morning now wondering if when i come on here it will have changed to 7 babies born :)
I cant wait to see my little boy, see who he looks like ect and a good snuggle, i cant do that as much with Bradley anymore, its uncool lol x


----------



## Nessicle

Phew just finished catching up! 

Can't multi quote on my phone so sorry if I miss anyone out! 

Nat can't believe your friend said what she did! I read that about panting through the crowing stage and to stop pushing at that point but can imagine none of us would be think g straight at that point lol

Anouska how exciting!! 

Lozzy ah no I'm not filling a pad so mine must be just discharge and pee lol! 

I've no idea what this baby is doing but she not stopped wriggling lol I can feel feet, bum, shoulders and head everywhere!! Think I might have that PUPPPS rash on my bump will ask mw when insee her this afternoon. 

Ice been having period pains and backache for about a week now hopefully it means she's gearing up to arrive! Got shooting pains in my cervix and they kill! Even just standing from sitting sends shooting pains up it! 

Health visitor came this morning got my red book and birth to five book! 

She asked how I was feeling and told her how uncomfortable i was and she said usually if I'm that uncomfortable it probs means Ava is too so fx she will be here soon!


----------



## Nessicle

Lozzy I didn't realise we were on the last box thanks yay!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Charlotte sorry to hear your suffering so much :-( not much longer to go though


----------



## mummyclo

Stop talking so much when i go out!! :haha:
Hope everything is ok Kelly! :hugs:
My hips feel weird, they are a bit hurty. Was struggling a bit to walk around town :(
Nice to see you back Ness! :)


----------



## WILSMUM

eurgh I need to go hang the washing up and make some lunch!
Told DH about my iron being slightly lower than they like with a planned c-section and hes now on a mission to feed me steak and broccoli everyday for the next week! Must remember to get some orange juice when I go out later to pick DS up from school tho!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Chloe! Just popping on occasionally on my phone! Missing you guys! 

I have that hip pressure mw said it's babys shoulders!


----------



## ducky1502

I'm getting really lazy with this bouncing on the ball, taking RLT and EPO etc....... I dunno why! Maybe it's because I've actually got stuff to sort before baby arrives.

I've spent all morning paying bills and it actually feels good. Got my backlog of maternity allowance through and I'm using it to pay off bills and buy the last bits for baby like his mattress and a rain cover for the car seat. Feels good to get it done. The last thing I want when I get home from having the baby is to see red letters on the doorstep and have to worry about how we're going to pay for stuff!


----------



## Nessicle

I feel the same Ricky I've not stuck with my rlt whoops!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Ricky!! Predictive txt eh!


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> I feel the same *Ricky *I've not stuck with my rlt whoops!

Who's Ricky???? Lol!!!


I just realised I've only got 1 small pack of size 1 nappies cause I was convinced it was gona be a big baby but now looks like its not, the size 2 ones might be too big to start with!!!!


----------



## Pixxie

I would read back but I can't even find my last post :| 

I'm dying :sleep: everything is such hard work now! I only walked to my midwife appointment, picked up a couple of things from supermarket and came home and I'm so shattered I can't believe it.

The annoying phone calls have started, my Aunt phoned me before asking if everything is ok, have I had any signs yet? She has a feeling today will be the day.... :dohh: well it's not gonna be now you've said it you silly woman lol 

Should really do my hospital bag today, nap first though I think xxx


----------



## sammiwry

I just feel sore down in my foof nothing more nothing less :-( I want some signs madden is on way his way other than feeling huge. 

Should I be worried that I look pale? I don't have any of the other anemia symptoms :-s


----------



## mummyclo

I put on a maternity top i bought when i was about 20 weeks, and it hardly goes over my bump!
I hate going shopping and people staring at me like i shouldn't be pregnant :(
Bloody annoying niggly pains, getting on my nerves! :cry:


----------



## mummyclo

I don't know about the anaemia really Sammi to be honest :(
:hugs: for you, hope u feel better soon!


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> I don't know about the anaemia really Sammi to be honest :(
> :hugs: for you, hope u feel better soon!

I don't feel ill with it?! I just look pale and I know paleness can be a symptom of anaemia so I googled anaemia symptoms and don't have any of the other symptoms except low blood pressure... 

Chloe I went to Primark a few weeks ago and brought a few tops in sizes 16/18 and they seem to still fit. The only money I've spent on actual maternity clothes is my jeans DH brought me when I was about 14 weeks and my mum brought me some dungaree's a middle of August.


----------



## mummyclo

Most of my stuff has been cheap in the sale :haha:
I really need to do some christmas shopping..... don't know what to get Lo for christmas tho? Any Ideas?
x


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm in heaven here, just chillin in "the boudouir" on a big bed with a hot choc :) just had my facial n pedicure :D

Only thing is....gettin really bad period pains! I hope baby stays put til sat so I get my homebirth


----------



## mummyclo

Awww lucky you Nikki!!
Im sure bubs will stay put till Saturday for you! :hugs:
x


----------



## Mizze

Blimey girls I dont log in for a morning and its taken 40 mins to catch up. 

Nat - I missed the Living programme - hmmm do they repeat them. 



Nut_Shake said:


> Yea i'm sure birthdays must be annoying, *but i am very set on keeping them as 2 people and not 'the twins'. I refuse to call them that, i always say my babies, the children etc so i dont get used to calling them the twins.* I won't dress them the same unless its like crimbo or their first bday, lol. I'll speak to them both separately etc. I have a list actually that i found online which gives ways to make them feel like one person and not as a set, it will be hard im sure, but i would hate for them to feel like non individuals. I suppose it helps that they are a boy and a girl :) Plus i wont be naming them names that rhyme or begin with the same letter, i hope that helps too!

Fastest way to annoy the hell out of my sister is to refer to her and my brother as "the twins" - works EVERY time! :haha:


Mommy_To_7 said:


> I didn't even realize this thread existed! :)
> 
> I'm due on the 30th with baby #7. He will be our second boy... :happydance:
> 
> He still has no name unfortunately :( I don't think we've ever gone this long without naming one of our babes! Oh well - Eventually we'll have to fill out that Birth Certificate... Hopefully he'll get one before than though :)

Hi :wave:- yes we are hidden away here arent we! 



doodle74 said:


> Hey everyone, haven't been able to catch up as on my phone.
> 
> Just a quick update to let you all know that I should get a date for a section later today. Was scanned this morning and baby is still extended footling breech. They don't want my going too far into labour naturally as from 5cm it's harder to do the section so I think we'll have baby here sooner rather than later as I've had the beginnings of my show and have been getting some contractions which they've picked up on the traces.
> 
> Fingers crossed in 7 hrs or so I'll know what date my wee bundle will be joining us!

Oooh lovely.

Gosh I leave you all for a few hours and everyone is preparing to have their babies!! I will be the only Dreamer left in December at this rate! 




vicwick said:


> Hi all, i know i'm a bit late joining but didn't know this was here!!!!! I'm Vicky and due 12th December, expecting our 2nd son :happydance: Everythings a little crazy at the minute as we're moving house :wacko: We're literally waiting for a moving date so we can get sorted, i just hope LO doesn't decide to come early eek!!!!

Hi Vicky - welcome



Brown eyes said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I had completely forgotten about the December dreamers thread! I've been popping in and out of the Third Tri forum! My name is Louise and I'm expecting my first baby end of December. It's my final week in work, will be finishing up on Friday thank god!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all a little better now that I have found this thread!

Hey hon - finally found us then!! :hug: Good to see you here. 



gailybaby said:


> so ladies!!! our waits are all coming to an end soon!!! Just a reminder enjoy the little one being inside and knowing her or she is with you whereever you go for the next few days/ weeks... soon he or she will be out and they say you miss the kicks and reminders that they are there with you where ever you go!
> 
> Good luck to all the girls delivering early Dec! I have 27 days to wait for our c section.... and its taking forever

Hi! Yes not long now - days only for some of us - eek! 



Nut_Shake said:


> Erm, a friend of mine messaged me on facebook yesterday, just generally chatting, in one bit of her message look what she said:
> 
> 'yeah i can imagine how scared you must be... my freind just had a baby and she had 3rd degree rips.... :-( and she had to have a plastic surgeon fix her bk lol...
> 
> so be care full with your 2 coming out... hehe... '
> 
> Erm, is that something you say?! LOL!!
> 
> Some people just have NO idea what the hell to say to a pregnant woman... :wacko:

:rofl: - number 3 in the 'What NOT to say to a pregnant woman' - list! 



KellyC75 said:


> Morning all :flower:
> 
> Havent read back yet, as wanted to ask your advice please
> 
> I have noticed that LO's movements are alot less & 'different'....When should you get it checked out?
> 
> I realise that she hasnt as much room now, so it will be harder for her to kick etc....But, I dunno, something just doesnt feel right :nope:

I would always check - how are her movements now? 



WILSMUM said:


> *well back from my final mw appointment pre baby when I see her next week baby'll be here!!!!*
> Everything was fine, wee normal, bp normal, babies hb normal, fundal height has definately tailed off over the last 4 weeks or so but she wasn't concerned and everything else is fine with bubs (def active enough!) so I'm not worried just means its looking more likely being around a 7lb baby instead 8-9!!!
> Shes also left a message with my Dr as well to see if he wants me to take iron tablets for this week, my hb is 10.1 which is fine but apparently they usually like it above 10.4 if yr having a section! So we shall see what Dr says when he gives me a call later today!!

Oh dear lord! Thats so soon. Great that everything was good with you and baby - my level was10.4 so they stuck me with a tablet - which I forgot to take for a few days and seriously paid for it yesterday -I feel more than a bit of an idiot - 1 slug of floradix and an iron tablet and im a new woman today. :blush: Been doing stuff all morning and off in a moment to my first aquanatal class. 



Nessicle said:


> Phew just finished catching up!
> 
> I've no idea what this baby is doing but she not stopped wriggling lol I can feel feet, bum, shoulders and head everywhere!! *Think I might have that PUPPPS rash on my bump *will ask mw when insee her this afternoon.
> 
> Ice been having period pains and backache for about a week now hopefully it means she's gearing up to arrive! Got shooting pains in my cervix and they kill! Even just standing from sitting sends shooting pains up it!
> 
> Health visitor came this morning got my red book and birth to five book!
> 
> *She asked how I was feeling and told her how uncomfortable i was and she said usually if I'm that uncomfortable it probs means Ava is too so fx she will be here soon!*

Ouch on the rash honey. And my goodness another one likely to go early - I will be the only one left!! 



Nessicle said:


> Thanks Chloe! Just popping on occasionally on my phone! Missing you guys!
> 
> *I have that hip pressure mw said it's babys shoulders!*

I have that too! 

Ducky Im getting lazy about ball RLT etc too - did my Yoga DVD this morning for the first time in weeks - I really need to do that 3-4 times a week at least now because otherwise I wont remember it in labour and it will have been a useless thing to do. 

Right after all that catching up I need to log off again in a minute! :dohh: See you girls later

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

I need to sort out me and dh's room and at the moment I really don't have the motivation to do it :(


----------



## Nut_Shake

Had a quick read, seems everyone is having an ok day today!! Unless i missed something...

Sorry for suddenly disappearing, its eid today (a muslim hol) so going to my father in laws. I don't really get into the whole 'religousness' of it all, just an excuse to get together really and eat loads :-D

Anyway, hope everyone has a great day in this beautiful fog! Love to all! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> Had a quick read, seems everyone is having an ok day today!! Unless i missed something...
> 
> Sorry for suddenly disappearing, its eid today (a muslim hol) so going to my father in laws. I don't really get into the whole 'religousness' of it all, just an excuse to get together really and eat loads :-D
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone has a great day in this beautiful fog! Love to all! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hope you have a good time later


----------



## GoogilyBear

was supposed to be at the MW appt today at 1pm, but i had to ring and cancel it because the pain in my hips hurts and clicks so much, walking to the bus stop would kill me lol, i rang and exsplained and she said its most likely pressure from bumpy building up and taking its toll on poor little me and my bladder lol. anyway a new appt friday morning so OH can take me :)

hopefully will be a bit better for tonights antinatel class
tonight its "how to bath a baby etc" we all get dolls to bath haha should be fun.

Lunch with mum was great too <3 miss having her around the place :')

curry for teaa!!!

OOOOOOOHHHH AND AND AND"!!! LOL dtd last night for the first time in a while without OH having problems etc, its the most passionate its been in ages... untill OH piped up and said..."Can i pop you like this...?" i looked at him and giggled so much lol... i dont think he can pop me yet haha


----------



## mrsbling

Just popped in to the village to boots to get a baby bath support sponge - but they dont stock them there????? So going to have to order online. I only walked a few hundred yards really and my back was really killing me. Even stretching to look over shoulder to park car makes bump ache!!

Its strange how people see you are pregnant and move out of the way...... its like the parting of the waveS :rofl:

I am now having another slice of my chocolate fudge cake and some decaff coffee, whilst watching Dinner date :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Im watching dinner date too :haha: and eating 'yum yums' :happydance:


----------



## GoogilyBear

I am watching it too lol!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

I went through a stage of looking really pale and washed out and DH thought I was anemic but the Dr has always been fine with my blood results and until today iron tablets haven't been mentioned!!!

God I wish it was like the parting of the waves here - no bugger gets out of my way I end up having to avoid people wobbling over bloomin cobble stones!!!!!


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> Im watching dinner date too :haha: and eating 'yum yums' :happydance:

Are yum yums those doughnut type twists with light icing on? If so I Looooove them :)


----------



## WILSMUM

Mmm i love yum yums!

Oh well thought it was too good to be true - just had a call from my Drs surgery and they have a prescription for me to pick!!! Deep joy! Best go do that on the way to school then! She yas later girls !!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Yep, i bought toffee flavour ones from asda and accidentily ate all 4 :blush:

I thought she would pick the polish personal trainer not the tart lol :haha:


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> Yep, i bought toffee flavour ones from asda and accidentily ate all 4 :blush:
> 
> I thought she would pick the polish personal trainer not the tart lol :haha:

Yeah I was convinced it would be the polish guy...... the other one seemed a bit too full of himself!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

well im back from town, got my going home outfit for hosp and a couple of babygrows from next, still getting pains in back and belly so gonna go for a nap with jack x


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: Ricky!! Predictive txt eh!

:rofl: bloody phone!! 

I'm on OH's mammoth laptop at the moment trying to balance it on my knee - he'll be home soon and will no doubt want to play football manager on it snore.....! its sooo bloody slow as well!! 

so had mw appt.....Ava is breech lol her bum is in my hips which explains why I've been in so much pain and uncomfortable the last week or so! Mw said it's very unlikely she is going to turn now but she wants me to go see her in a week once I've reached 36 weeks so she can send me for a scan to confirm but it looks likely I'll be having a c-section and will have Ava with me in 3-4 weeks for sure! :happydance:!! 

her head is in my ribs no wonder i can't breath or eat much lol other than that hb perfect and still measuring a week behind so measuring 34 but again mw not concerned she said given how small i am she wouldnt expect a big baby anyway!


----------



## mummyclo

Hope Lozzy is ok.....not seen her post for a while!
I get so worried now about everyone! :haha:
C-section would be my idea of hell...but im really glad your happy Ness! :happydance:
I would quite appreciate a day without pain, but on the plus side, were going to carvery for dinner :)


----------



## Kerrieann

mmm carvery! My brother is coming round for din so im cooking a lasagne and garlic bread, nice and easy lol. Dh just got home so we are going to pop to a christmas barn to have a look at their dec's then pick Jake up from playgroup on the way home!

Ness glad ur ok with maybe having a c-sec, that would be my worst nightmare tbh, but the good thing is you get to meet her earlier tho! :yipee:


----------



## Nessicle

lol I know its going to be a longer recovery and I expect it to be painful but I think knowing she'll be here on an exact date and not having to face another 6 weeks potentially of being pregnant is comforting cos I've seriously had enough now I'm used to operations and stuff too so I'm quite blase about them.

yeah fx lozzy is ok not seen anything on facebook either...

I'm making a beef stew for tea yummy!!


----------



## mrsbling

ThinkI might have a bit of a snooze on the sofa :sleep:


----------



## Pixxie

Glad you're getting what you wanted Ness! 

I'm so fed up now I just want this baby out! :wacko: I never thought I'd be one of those 'get it out of me' pregnant ladies but it seems I am... Just want to be able to do things without struggling and needing a nap in the afternoon. I just want to finally hold my baby, I've already waited too long. 

And I've lost a nail :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks pixxie :flower: I think its pretty much a given we all feel this way at this stage - large, uncomfortable and fed up hope Mabel doesnt keep you waiting too long!


----------



## Pixxie

I've started telling her the due date was wrong and really she is due next week so she needs to get a move on :haha: OH keeps telling me off though saying he's not ready and she needs to stay in as long as possible :shock: I think I'll give myself a c-section before I get to 42 weeks :rofl: 

You know how people talk about a 'clear out' before they go into labour? does anyone know how long it lasts and how long before labour it happens? xxx


----------



## wishingforbub

Haha gosh you ladies can talk !! :) 
So Ness, you probably will get the section after all :)
We are all so close now!!! I am getting super impatient... grrrr... i need to just wait LOL. I don't want bubs to come 'til he is supposed to!
I am making salmon in the oven, with salad and garlic bread for dinner... what you all having ?

xx


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha she'll be fine after next week - she's full term! :happydance: tell her to get a wriggle on then!

think it's usually a couple of days before but not sure how long it lasts plus not everyone has it I dont think xx


----------



## Nessicle

wishingforbub said:


> Haha gosh you ladies can talk !! :)
> So Ness, you probably will get the section after all :)
> We are all so close now!!! I am getting super impatient... grrrr... i need to just wait LOL. I don't want bubs to come 'til he is supposed to!
> I am making salmon in the oven, with salad and garlic bread for dinner... what you all having ?
> 
> xx

lol I know! I'm feeling its to good to be true just wanting that scan next week to confirm it then get booked in to see consultant fx it all goes to plan! I've told mw I dont want her turning manually as I'm already sore and tight on my tummy and she was happy with that! 

mmmm that sounds yummy! I should go start on dinner now really OH will be home soon! 

catch up with you ladies soon xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm bk home now & currently warning my baby to stay right there for a few days! I phoned Fay my midwife & she said try to sit n relax & see what happens! She thinks it may be the head decsendin coupled with strong BHs! hope she's right coz homebirth will be right out of the window if piplin is on the move


----------



## sammiwry

Ness as you know from my comments on facebook I'm slightly jealous! I just want to know when Madden is going to be here, but really want to avoid a c-sect at all costs :(


----------



## mummyclo

I wish i never weighed myself! :cry:
Ive put on 3 stone!!! I have never weighed this much before :cry:
I am such a heffer :(


----------



## peaches31

hello everyone! i just finally caught up! ness- i was told baby was breech also i got soooo scared of needing a c- section. but luckily he turned head down 2 weeks later!

i have been having off and on lower back pains and my mom seems to think it could be labor! it feels kinda like a shockwave being sent through my back and then it stops! what do you ladies think?

we have finally settled on a name!:happydance: Anthony Michael Garity! i love the sound of it!

also, i am getting a little worried too that i may be leaking waters instead of just discharge! my water never broke with my first so when it happened with my second i mistook it for peeing in my pants! by the time contractions started and i went to the hospital hours later, she had almost suffacated! she came out really blue in the face and needed to be rushed for oxygen! i am sooo terrified of this happening again that i find myself in the bathroom every 1/2 hour checking how wet i am!:wacko:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> I wish i never weighed myself! :cry:
> Ive put on 3 stone!!! I have never weighed this much before :cry:
> I am such a heffer :(

Last time I weighed myself I'd put on 12.7kg :( wont be weighing myself again until after he's here


----------



## mummyclo

I dont know what 12 kg's is! :haha:


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> Haha gosh you ladies can talk !! :)
> So Ness, you probably will get the section after all :)
> We are all so close now!!! I am getting super impatient... grrrr... i need to just wait LOL. I don't want bubs to come 'til he is supposed to!
> I am making salmon in the oven, with salad and garlic bread for dinner... what you all having ?
> 
> xx
> 
> lol I know! I'm feeling its to good to be true just wanting that scan next week to confirm it then get booked in to see consultant fx it all goes to plan! I've told mw I dont want her turning manually as I'm already sore and tight on my tummy and she was happy with that!
> 
> mmmm that sounds yummy! I should go start on dinner now really OH will be home soon!
> 
> catch up with you ladies soon xxClick to expand...

 apaarnetly they dont like turning them as much now anyway hun, my sister in laws baby was breech and they said they wouldnt try and turn her, but she turned at 37 weeks anyway, she didnt really want a c-section though



nikki-lou25 said:


> I'm bk home now & currently warning my baby to stay right there for a few days! I phoned Fay my midwife & she said try to sit n relax & see what happens! She thinks it may be the head decsendin coupled with strong BHs! hope she's right coz homebirth will be right out of the window if piplin is on the move

i hope baby stays put for you hun, im sure your mw is right x


mummyclo said:


> I wish i never weighed myself! :cry:
> Ive put on 3 stone!!! I have never weighed this much before :cry:
> I am such a heffer :(

i put on 4 and a half stone with ds so dont worry hun, ur lose it, you lose at least a stone straight away anyway, ur not a heffer lol x


peaches31 said:


> hello everyone! i just finally caught up! ness- i was told baby was breech also i got soooo scared of needing a c- section. but luckily he turned head down 2 weeks later!
> 
> i have been having off and on lower back pains and my mom seems to think it could be labor! it feels kinda like a shockwave being sent through my back and then it stops! what do you ladies think?
> 
> we have finally settled on a name!:happydance: Anthony Michael Garity! i love the sound of it!
> 
> also, i am getting a little worried too that i may be leaking waters instead of just discharge! my water never broke with my first so when it happened with my second i mistook it for peeing in my pants! by the time contractions started and i went to the hospital hours later, she had almost suffacated! she came out really blue in the face and needed to be rushed for oxygen! i am sooo terrified of this happening again that i find myself in the bathroom every 1/2 hour checking how wet i am!:wacko:

nice name:thumbup:


mummyclo said:


> I dont know what 12 kg's is! :haha:

me neither lol x


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> I dont know what 12 kg's is! :haha:

1.8 stone! :(

I'm back to heavier than I was when I was at college and used to eat shite all the time :( Took me so long to get back down to an ok weight and shape for my size


----------



## cho

sammiwry said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I dont know what 12 kg's is! :haha:
> 
> 1.8 stone! :(
> 
> I'm back to heavier than I was when I was at college and used to eat shite all the time :( Took me so long to get back down to an ok weight and shape for my sizeClick to expand...

Thats not a lot to have put on at all x


----------



## mummyclo

Well imagine what im gonna have to do to loose at least 3 stone :cry:
My chin is so fat :cry:


----------



## WILSMUM

just picked up my iron tablets and they're seriously trying to get this iron into me this week - i've got to take 1 tablet 3 times a day!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I dont know what 12 kg's is! :haha:
> 
> 1.8 stone! :(
> 
> I'm back to heavier than I was when I was at college and used to eat shite all the time :( Took me so long to get back down to an ok weight and shape for my sizeClick to expand...
> 
> Thats not a lot to have put on at all xClick to expand...

That was about 3 weeks ago that I last weighed myself as we dont have scales at ours so weighed myself when I last remembered at my mums :(


----------



## Mizze

GoogilyBear said:


> was supposed to be at the MW appt today at 1pm, but i had to ring and cancel it because the pain in my hips hurts and clicks so much, walking to the bus stop would kill me lol, i rang and exsplained and she said its most likely pressure from bumpy building up and taking its toll on poor little me and my bladder lol. anyway a new appt friday morning so OH can take me :)
> 
> hopefully will be a bit better for tonights antinatel class
> tonight its "how to bath a baby etc" we all get dolls to bath haha should be fun.
> 
> Lunch with mum was great too <3 miss having her around the place :')
> 
> curry for teaa!!!
> 
> OOOOOOOHHHH AND AND AND"!!! LOL dtd last night for the first time in a while without OH having problems etc, its the most passionate its been in ages... untill OH piped up and said..."Can i pop you like this...?" i looked at him and giggled so much lol... i dont think he can pop me yet haha

Ouch for hip pains but :rofl: at your OH!! 


Kerrieann said:


> Yep, i bought toffee flavour ones from asda and accidentily ate all 4 :blush:
> 
> I thought she would pick the polish personal trainer not the tart lol :haha:

I really want chocolate fudge cake and Yumyums now - Ive never heard of yumyums but they sound LUSH and I want some. I am really struggling against eating the 2nd kitkat sensations that I bought as its DH's- and I ate the one I bought for him previously yesterday. I dunno - never leave chocolate in the same house as a pregnant woman! Afterall Ive only had a sensations bar and a piece of walnut cake as my treats today :blush:



Nessicle said:


> so had mw appt.....Ava is breech lol her bum is in my hips which explains why I've been in so much pain and uncomfortable the last week or so! Mw said it's very unlikely she is going to turn now but she wants me to go see her in a week once I've reached 36 weeks so she can send me for a scan to confirm but it looks likely I'll be having a c-section and will have Ava with me in 3-4 weeks for sure! :happydance:!!
> 
> her head is in my ribs no wonder i can't breath or eat much lol other than that hb perfect and still measuring a week behind so measuring 34 but again mw not concerned she said given how small i am she wouldnt expect a big baby anyway!




Nessicle said:


> lol I know its going to be a longer recovery and I expect it to be painful but I think knowing she'll be here on an exact date and not having to face another 6 weeks potentially of being pregnant is comforting cos I've seriously had enough now I'm used to operations and stuff too so I'm quite blase about them.
> 
> yeah fx lozzy is ok not seen anything on facebook either...
> 
> I'm making a beef stew for tea yummy!!

Well well - you might get that c-section after all then Ness! Congrats. So far Caitlyn has been head down and im hoping she will stay that way. fx!

Hope lozzy is okay. 

mmm beef stew made my first one in the slow cooker yesterday but over did the amount of sauce so had that blended into a lush soup for lunch today - really warming. 



nikki-lou25 said:


> I'm bk home now & currently warning my baby to stay right there for a few days! I phoned Fay my midwife & she said try to sit n relax & see what happens! She thinks it may be the head decsendin coupled with strong BHs! hope she's right coz homebirth will be right out of the window if piplin is on the move

Fingers crossed Nikki that baby stays in there for another week!! 



mummyclo said:


> I wish i never weighed myself! :cry:
> Ive put on 3 stone!!! I have never weighed this much before :cry:
> I am such a heffer :(

Aw hon :hugs: dont worry - it drives me nuts too - im slightly unhealthy about my scales obsession. I now weigh more that my Dad!! My 6ft tall Dad!!! Okay he's never been a hefty man and yes he lost weight after the cancer op but STILLL - I weigh more than my DAD!!! Arrrrrrghhhh :ignore: Not what you need for your self image. 

A friend of mine lost 3st of her baby weight in 3 weeks - just came off her. 



peaches31 said:


> hello everyone! i just finally caught up! ness- i was told baby was breech also i got soooo scared of needing a c- section. but luckily he turned head down 2 weeks later!
> 
> i have been having off and on lower back pains and my mom seems to think it could be labor! it feels kinda like a shockwave being sent through my back and then it stops! what do you ladies think?
> 
> we have finally settled on a name!:happydance: Anthony Michael Garity! i love the sound of it!
> 
> also, i am getting a little worried too that i may be leaking waters instead of just discharge! my water never broke with my first so when it happened with my second i mistook it for peeing in my pants! by the time contractions started and i went to the hospital hours later, she had almost suffacated! she came out really blue in the face and needed to be rushed for oxygen! i am sooo terrified of this happening again that i find myself in the bathroom every 1/2 hour checking how wet i am!:wacko:

Nice name peaches - hang on in there! 



WILSMUM said:


> just picked up my iron tablets and they're seriously trying to get this iron into me this week - i've got to take 1 tablet 3 times a day!!!!!!!! :shock:

Blimey - keep an eye on the constipation thats a LOT of iron in one go but it should do the job - the difference in me after taking my tablet yesterday is amazing. Yesterday I barely got out of bed - today I was up and doing Yoga at 8 - have seen MIL, my Mother, tidied kitchen, sorted out washing and hung out, run various errands and done an aquanatal class! Antenatal class now at 6.30! Note to self - take tablet soon! 

I am now more than 2stone heavier - 2stone 6lbs if you take into account the weight I lost in 1st tri with the sickness. Trying not to stress too much about that. Also I THINK I may have the beginnings on a stretchmark on my tummy - right in the middle on my right side.

Am watching Baby Whisperer on H&H - I have her book but havent read it yet. 

Mizze xx


----------



## mrsbling

................Well so much for my Snooze GGggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhh!!!!

....Door bell rings, I get up and go to the door...... to see a man looking startled at the size of me..... he asks 'Have I woken you up?' I replied YES............ then he starts going on about the price of fuel and wanting to make sure we dont pay more than we need to this winter blah blah blah....................... (probably because all of the street besides us are retired so they are a good target market)

....... I said I didnt deal with the electricity, and my husband wont be home until after 8pm.......... he said he would come back, BUT I said to leave a card as he wont buy from people selling at the door - he doesnt have cards? and wont be back in the area? ...why do they bother?????? I hate people trying to sell to me (let alone at my own house!!!!).

He asked how long I had left and I said about a week...... he went a bit white :rofl:, said good luck - and went on his way.


No point trying to sleep again now, so making a cup of tea, and getting myself some chocolates from the kitchen...........I will be the size of the world by the time LO arrives :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> Haha gosh you ladies can talk !! :)
> So Ness, you probably will get the section after all :)
> We are all so close now!!! I am getting super impatient... grrrr... i need to just wait LOL. I don't want bubs to come 'til he is supposed to!
> I am making salmon in the oven, with salad and garlic bread for dinner... what you all having ?
> 
> xx
> 
> lol I know! I'm feeling its to good to be true just wanting that scan next week to confirm it then get booked in to see consultant fx it all goes to plan! I've told mw I dont want her turning manually as I'm already sore and tight on my tummy and she was happy with that!
> 
> mmmm that sounds yummy! I should go start on dinner now really OH will be home soon!
> 
> catch up with you ladies soon xxClick to expand...
> 
> apaarnetly they dont like turning them as much now anyway hun, my sister in laws baby was breech and they said they wouldnt try and turn her, but she turned at 37 weeks anyway, she didnt really want a c-section thoughClick to expand...

Really?! I asked at my consultant appointment which was for my back what would they do if Madden was still breech and she said they would try turning him as in my notes he had been head down at some points.


----------



## mrsbling

Wow mizzie, sounds like you have had a very productive day :thumbup:

I am addicted to cleaning though....... its like I walk around the house looking for bits to tidy up.................. no-one else can see the mess besides me, but I like living in a showhome environment ............. Yes, I know that will all change when LO arrives, but I have always been the same (although I havent dettox-ed the sides in the Kitchen today - for a change :haha:).


----------



## WILSMUM

Mmm yes I am slightly worried about the constipation type effect of that many iron tablets but it'll only be for 5 days as I'll only take the one today with my dinner!


----------



## cho

sammiwry said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> Haha gosh you ladies can talk !! :)
> So Ness, you probably will get the section after all :)
> We are all so close now!!! I am getting super impatient... grrrr... i need to just wait LOL. I don't want bubs to come 'til he is supposed to!
> I am making salmon in the oven, with salad and garlic bread for dinner... what you all having ?
> 
> xx
> 
> lol I know! I'm feeling its to good to be true just wanting that scan next week to confirm it then get booked in to see consultant fx it all goes to plan! I've told mw I dont want her turning manually as I'm already sore and tight on my tummy and she was happy with that!
> 
> mmmm that sounds yummy! I should go start on dinner now really OH will be home soon!
> 
> catch up with you ladies soon xxClick to expand...
> 
> apaarnetly they dont like turning them as much now anyway hun, my sister in laws baby was breech and they said they wouldnt try and turn her, but she turned at 37 weeks anyway, she didnt really want a c-section thoughClick to expand...
> 
> Really?! I asked at my consultant appointment which was for my back what would they do if Madden was still breech and she said they would try turning him as in my notes he had been head down at some points.Click to expand...

it might just be this area hun or even midwife?


----------



## Mizze

mrsbling said:


> Wow mizzie, sounds like you have had a very productive day :thumbup:
> 
> I am addicted to cleaning though....... its like I walk around the house looking for bits to tidy up.................. no-one else can see the mess besides me, but I like living in a showhome environment ............. Yes, I know that will all change when LO arrives, but I have always been the same (although I havent dettox-ed the sides in the Kitchen today - for a change :haha:).

What a pain about being woken up - I loathe cold callers! :growlmad:

Im not a natural cleaner - I have to pysch myself up to do it - Id rather be laid out on the sofa reading! - Not going to be able to do much of that soon either. I am getting a bit twitchy about making sure things are clean - more than usual but I wouldnt call it Nesting exactly - not yet. 

Wilsmum - A carton of prune juice will help - but as you say its only for a few days!!! :happydance:

Mizze x


----------



## Kerrieann

Chloe dont worry hun it will fall off, i gained nearly 4 stone with Jake and was back in my skinny jeans within 2 weeks, but i was really lucky!!! Breastfeeding really does take a lot of the weight off! Ive actually gained nearly 3 stone already too and had swore at the beginning i wouldnt gain as much as i did with Jake and looks like it nearly will be! Oh well, what can i say, i like take-aways and choccy abit too much when preggers lol :haha:


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> Chloe dont worry hun it will fall off, i gained nearly 4 stone with Jake and was back in my skinny jeans within 2 weeks, but i was really lucky!!! Breastfeeding really does take a lot of the weight off! Ive actually gained nearly 3 stone already too and had swore at the beginning i wouldnt gain as much as i did with Jake and looks like it nearly will be! *Oh well, what can i say, i like take-aways and choccy abit too much when preggers lol *:haha:

You and me both hon!

Mizze x


----------



## WILSMUM

Mmm prune juice! Lovely!!!
Actually tho we had some dried prunes in the cupboard and DH decided I would be having some of those with some dried apricots on my cereal one morning and I was actually pleasantly surprised!!!!


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> Chloe dont worry hun it will fall off, i gained nearly 4 stone with Jake and was back in my skinny jeans within 2 weeks, but i was really lucky!!! Breastfeeding really does take a lot of the weight off! Ive actually gained nearly 3 stone already too and had swore at the beginning i wouldnt gain as much as i did with Jake and looks like it nearly will be! Oh well, what can i say, i like take-aways and choccy abit too much when preggers lol :haha:

Hahhah me too, ive gone through a box of celebrations this week, well a tin lol


----------



## Mizze

Ive had to learn to love prune juice! :sick:

Tesco's definately better than the Sainsburys one. 

Dried Apricots - are full of iron too! - Win win!

Mizze x


----------



## GoogilyBear

OKAY GIRLS SOPPY EMOTIONAL MOMENT BE WARNED!!!

Just been recieved an email from my OH Christopher, quoting nearly all the words from JLS's song, Love you a little bit more... he said..

"Sarah, you know i dont really show you how i feel about you very often, and with moving out and bumpy coming and my mum being really ill and the rest of it, ive not had a chance to even tell you I love you..."
" This song, pretty much says everything i need to (i heard it today on radio and thought of you instantly.."
"tonight after antinatel.. i want you to come home, ill run you a lovely bath with candles.. and by then i will have our room ready.. i want to make love to you and make you feel the way i do.. I Love you so much Sarah.. really i do... who knows.. Next year you may be my wife .."

and he left it at that...

i am in tears lol!!!! he is never soppy like that :)


----------



## Mizze

c.holdway said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Chloe dont worry hun it will fall off, i gained nearly 4 stone with Jake and was back in my skinny jeans within 2 weeks, but i was really lucky!!! Breastfeeding really does take a lot of the weight off! Ive actually gained nearly 3 stone already too and had swore at the beginning i wouldnt gain as much as i did with Jake and looks like it nearly will be! Oh well, what can i say, i like take-aways and choccy abit too much when preggers lol :haha:
> 
> Hahhah me too,* ive gone through a box of celebrations this week, well a tin lol*Click to expand...

Oh my idea of heaven - especially if its full of the truffles and maltesers ones!! :munch: :munch:

Mizze x


----------



## Mizze

GoogilyBear said:


> OKAY GIRLS SOPPY EMOTIONAL MOMENT BE WARNED!!!
> 
> Just been recieved an email from my OH Christopher, quoting nearly all the words from JLS's song, Love you a little bit more... he said..
> 
> "Sarah, you know i dont really show you how i feel about you very often, and with moving out and bumpy coming and my mum being really ill and the rest of it, ive not had a chance to even tell you I love you..."
> " This song, pretty much says everything i need to (i heard it today on radio and thought of you instantly.."
> "tonight after antinatel.. i want you to come home, ill run you a lovely bath with candles.. and by then i will have our room ready.. i want to make love to you and make you feel the way i do.. I Love you so much Sarah.. really i do... who knows.. Next year you may be my wife .."
> 
> and he left it at that...
> 
> i am in tears lol!!!! he is never soppy like that :)

Awwwwwwww! :flower:


----------



## cho

Mizze said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Chloe dont worry hun it will fall off, i gained nearly 4 stone with Jake and was back in my skinny jeans within 2 weeks, but i was really lucky!!! Breastfeeding really does take a lot of the weight off! Ive actually gained nearly 3 stone already too and had swore at the beginning i wouldnt gain as much as i did with Jake and looks like it nearly will be! Oh well, what can i say, i like take-aways and choccy abit too much when preggers lol :haha:
> 
> Hahhah me too,* ive gone through a box of celebrations this week, well a tin lol*Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my idea of heaven - especially if its full of the truffles and maltesers ones!! :munch: :munch:
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...

haha yes but the bountys remained for the bin (DH) to eat


----------



## cho

GoogilyBear said:


> OKAY GIRLS SOPPY EMOTIONAL MOMENT BE WARNED!!!
> 
> Just been recieved an email from my OH Christopher, quoting nearly all the words from JLS's song, Love you a little bit more... he said..
> 
> "Sarah, you know i dont really show you how i feel about you very often, and with moving out and bumpy coming and my mum being really ill and the rest of it, ive not had a chance to even tell you I love you..."
> " This song, pretty much says everything i need to (i heard it today on radio and thought of you instantly.."
> "tonight after antinatel.. i want you to come home, ill run you a lovely bath with candles.. and by then i will have our room ready.. i want to make love to you and make you feel the way i do.. I Love you so much Sarah.. really i do... who knows.. Next year you may be my wife .."
> 
> and he left it at that...
> 
> i am in tears lol!!!! he is never soppy like that :)

aww thats sweet


----------



## xkirstyx

*** update on Xaviersmom *** Juliet is coming home 2day :D :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Could be Charlotte but then the midwife on Saturday did say Basingstoke hospital are against c-sects if they can help it so that have something to do with it.


----------



## sammiwry

xkirstyx said:


> *** update on Xaviersmom *** Juliet is coming home 2day :D :happydance:

O wow what good news!


----------



## peaches31

xkirstyx said:


> *** update on Xaviersmom *** Juliet is coming home 2day :D :happydance:

:happydance:thats great news!!!


----------



## cho

xkirstyx said:


> *** update on Xaviersmom *** Juliet is coming home 2day :D :happydance:

ah thats brilliant news!!! she has done soo well!


----------



## cho

sammiwry said:


> Could be Charlotte but then the midwife on Saturday did say Basingstoke hospital are against c-sects if they can help it so that have something to do with it.

yer i always thought they turned them, but thats the onoly time and 1st time i have heard they dont like to as much :shrug: who knows lol!


----------



## WILSMUM

Aww on yr OH Googily - thats soo sweet! Bless him!!!

Yay for Juilet coming home! Excellent news!!

I keep looking at the tins of celebrations in co-op and forcing myself not to buy them - they wouldn't last the day with me and DH in the house of an evening!!!! Lol!!! Mind you I guess I should make the most of DH "allowing" me to eat loads of choccie for this last week cause we're both gonna be on a serious health kick once bubs is here!!!!


----------



## Mizze

xkirstyx said:


> *** update on Xaviersmom *** Juliet is coming home 2day :D :happydance:

Excellent! :happydance::happydance: I was thinking about her only a couple of hours ago. 



c.holdway said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Chloe dont worry hun it will fall off, i gained nearly 4 stone with Jake and was back in my skinny jeans within 2 weeks, but i was really lucky!!! Breastfeeding really does take a lot of the weight off! Ive actually gained nearly 3 stone already too and had swore at the beginning i wouldnt gain as much as i did with Jake and looks like it nearly will be! Oh well, what can i say, i like take-aways and choccy abit too much when preggers lol :haha:
> 
> Hahhah me too,* ive gone through a box of celebrations this week, well a tin lol*Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my idea of heaven - especially if its full of the truffles and maltesers ones!! :munch: :munch:
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...
> 
> haha yes but the bountys remained for the bin (DH) to eatClick to expand...

Oh Id eat those too.

Mizze x


----------



## mrsbling

Googily that is sooo sweet x

Excellent news for Xaviersmom that Juliet will be going home today :)


----------



## mrsbling

c.holdway said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Chloe dont worry hun it will fall off, i gained nearly 4 stone with Jake and was back in my skinny jeans within 2 weeks, but i was really lucky!!! Breastfeeding really does take a lot of the weight off! Ive actually gained nearly 3 stone already too and had swore at the beginning i wouldnt gain as much as i did with Jake and looks like it nearly will be! Oh well, what can i say, i like take-aways and choccy abit too much when preggers lol :haha:
> 
> Hahhah me too,* ive gone through a box of celebrations this week, well a tin lol*Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Oh my idea of heaven - especially if its full of the truffles and maltesers ones!! :munch: :munch:
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...
> 
> haha yes but the bountys remained for the bin (DH) to eatClick to expand...
> 
> Oh Id eat those too.
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...

Oooh we are always left with the Mars Snickers & Milky Way ....... or should I say I AM - as DH eats all of the Maltesers, Galaxy and Bounty ones before I get chance to even look at the tin :haha:


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> Aww on yr OH Googily - thats soo sweet! Bless him!!!
> 
> Yay for Juilet coming home! Excellent news!!
> 
> I keep looking at the tins of celebrations in co-op and forcing myself not to buy them - they wouldn't last the day with me and DH in the house of an evening!!!! Lol!!! Mind you I guess I should make the most of DH "allowing" me to eat loads of choccie for this last week cause we're both gonna be on a serious health kick once bubs is here!!!!

Im exactly the same - I darent buy the tins at half price because id just eat until im sick and so would DH! and then id have to buy more and more and more! 

Mizze x


----------



## Mizze

mrsbling said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Chloe dont worry hun it will fall off, i gained nearly 4 stone with Jake and was back in my skinny jeans within 2 weeks, but i was really lucky!!! Breastfeeding really does take a lot of the weight off! Ive actually gained nearly 3 stone already too and had swore at the beginning i wouldnt gain as much as i did with Jake and looks like it nearly will be! Oh well, what can i say, i like take-aways and choccy abit too much when preggers lol :haha:
> 
> Hahhah me too,* ive gone through a box of celebrations this week, well a tin lol*Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Oh my idea of heaven - especially if its full of the truffles and maltesers ones!! :munch: :munch:
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...
> 
> haha yes but the bountys remained for the bin (DH) to eatClick to expand...
> 
> Oh Id eat those too.
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh we are always left with the Mars Snickers & Milky Way ....... or should I say I AM - as DH eats all of the Maltesers, Galaxy and Bounty ones before I get chance to even look at the tin :haha:Click to expand...

Let me be clear :) :)- id eat ALL of them! :blush: Its just id eat all the truffles and malteasers first - though id have to fight DH for the malteasers! 

Oooh Im droooling now.

Mizze


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Could be Charlotte but then the midwife on Saturday did say Basingstoke hospital are against c-sects if they can help it so that have something to do with it.
> 
> yer i always thought they turned them, but thats the onoly time and 1st time i have heard they dont like to as much :shrug: who knows lol!Click to expand...

Yup different hospitals different views on things I suppose


----------



## Pixxie

mrsbling said:


> ................Well so much for my Snooze GGggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhh!!!!
> 
> ....Door bell rings, I get up and go to the door...... to see a man looking startled at the size of me..... he asks 'Have I woken you up?' I replied YES............ then he starts going on about the price of fuel and wanting to make sure we dont pay more than we need to this winter blah blah blah....................... (probably because all of the street besides us are retired so they are a good target market)
> 
> ....... I said I didnt deal with the electricity, and my husband wont be home until after 8pm.......... he said he would come back, BUT I said to leave a card as he wont buy from people selling at the door - he doesnt have cards? and wont be back in the area? ...why do they bother?????? I hate people trying to sell to me (let alone at my own house!!!!).
> 
> He asked how long I had left and I said about a week...... he went a bit white :rofl:, said good luck - and went on his way.
> 
> 
> No point trying to sleep again now, so making a cup of tea, and getting myself some chocolates from the kitchen...........I will be the size of the world by the time LO arrives :haha:

:haha: this made me giggle! 



Kerrieann said:


> Chloe dont worry hun it will fall off, i gained nearly 4 stone with Jake and was back in my skinny jeans within 2 weeks, but i was really lucky!!! Breastfeeding really does take a lot of the weight off! Ive actually gained nearly 3 stone already too and had swore at the beginning i wouldnt gain as much as i did with Jake and looks like it nearly will be! Oh well, what can i say, *i like take-aways and choccy abit too much when preggers lol *:haha:

Me too :dohh: 



GoogilyBear said:


> OKAY GIRLS SOPPY EMOTIONAL MOMENT BE WARNED!!!
> 
> Just been recieved an email from my OH Christopher, quoting nearly all the words from JLS's song, Love you a little bit more... he said..
> 
> "Sarah, you know i dont really show you how i feel about you very often, and with moving out and bumpy coming and my mum being really ill and the rest of it, ive not had a chance to even tell you I love you..."
> " This song, pretty much says everything i need to (i heard it today on radio and thought of you instantly.."
> "tonight after antinatel.. i want you to come home, ill run you a lovely bath with candles.. and by then i will have our room ready.. i want to make love to you and make you feel the way i do.. I Love you so much Sarah.. really i do... who knows.. Next year you may be my wife .."
> 
> and he left it at that...
> 
> i am in tears lol!!!! he is never soppy like that :)

aw thats so sweet! Wish my OH would get soppy more often, he was quite cute at the do on Saturday though and I have a cute profile pic on Facebook as proof :haha: 



xkirstyx said:


> *** update on Xaviersmom *** Juliet is coming home 2day :D :happydance:

:happydance: Great news! 

Mmmm roast chicken for tea

I stopped weighing myself months ago! Too stressful :haha: xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

great news!!! :yipee:

My fave are the truffle ones too, there is never enough of those and why dont they do a proper chocci bar size one???? Actually best they dont lol


----------



## till bob

hi girls hope ur ok well my hands keep swellin up is this just water retention or sumthin seriou hubby wants me to ring midwife i have caught up but cant remember everythin hi to the new girls and hope everyone who is havin pains and back ache keeps us posted i was thinkin earlier wonder if il go on tonite and there be 7 babies born xx


----------



## cho

lol i prefer heroes but i cant find them in a tin o0nly a little box and that would just be pointless lol
Anyone else that has spd, are you getting pain in your legs too, i keep getting a burning pain at the back of my left leg real bad, but its the same pain as the spd so gathering, its joint :shrug: im in agony again tonight, grr does anyone know anythin g that actually works to relieve the pain, im getting soo frustrated, if i rest and stay still, it seems to seize up and then really hurt when i move, its not too bad when i have been moving for a bit but as soon as i sit again its horrendous from doing the walking earlier on, i cant win:cry:


----------



## cho

c.holdway said:


> lol i prefer heroes but i cant find them in a tin o0nly a little box and that would just be pointless lol
> Anyone else that has spd, are you getting pain in your legs too, i keep getting a burning pain at the back of my left leg real bad, but its the same pain as the spd so gathering, its joint :shrug: im in agony again tonight, grr does anyone know anythin g that actually works to relieve the pain, im getting soo frustrated, if i rest and stay still, it seems to seize up and then really hurt when i move, its not too bad when i have been moving for a bit but as soon as i sit again its horrendous from doing the walking earlier on, i cant win:cry:

sorry to keep moaning about it but its soo painful


----------



## ducky1502

Evening all :) how are we?! 

Went out and bought the last bits for my hospital bag (apart from food... must remember to buy snacks!!) so I don't have an excuse not to pack it anymore. 

Everyone sounds a little uncomfortable and fed up... natures way of making us look forward to labour rather than dread it. I read earlier that someone said if we're uncomfortable then baby probably feels the same and wants out....... I reckon my bubs must have set up camp for the long run then :rofl: because considering I'm so pregnant I actually feel pretty good most the time :shrug: although get a lot of hip pain after a busy day and literally have to fall into bed rather than bend and climb in... I don't bend very well :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

ducky1502 said:


> I read earlier that someone said if we're uncomfortable then baby probably feels the same and wants out......

I really hope that's the case! :haha: come on Mabel. 8 days then you can make a move :winkwink: 

I'm about to tuck into a chocolate lime that FIL brought me back from America, it's an aquired taste but I love it! Xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

That sounds yummy, i think...:haha: actually not sure lol


----------



## Nessicle

Great news for Juliet coming home! 

I've had gluten free sponge pudding nom nom! 

Yeah I've refused turning I really don't want that cos my belly is so sore and tight everyday too - midwife thinks I dnt have much fluid and the fact I'm so tigt and compact means she won't turn now too I can barely breathe right now! 

Is it normal to have one foot and anole more swollen than the other?


----------



## Nessicle

Was me who said that ducky :) that's what the health visitor told me anyway!


----------



## cho

Pixxie said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I read earlier that someone said if we're uncomfortable then baby probably feels the same and wants out......
> 
> I really hope that's the case! :haha: come on Mabel. 8 days then you can make a move :winkwink:
> 
> I'm about to tuck into a chocolate lime that FIL brought me back from America, it's an aquired taste but I love it! XxxClick to expand...

mmm that made my mouth water, it sounds like it would make your tastebuds party lol!


----------



## xkirstyx

omg thats ment to be worse than labour when they turn baby! dont think i could get that done! eeekkkkk please stay head down baby!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

im not sure ness, my friend had one calf bigger then the other at about 30 weeks and it turned out to be a blood clot but i think it just water retnsion when it comes to ur feet?


----------



## mummyclo

SO annoyed!
Got to the carvery place........no parking spaces, so we waited.
Then someone goes to leave, we went to get their space and some BITCH who had just driven it stole it!! I was MAD!
These stupid pains have still not gone either :cry:
And..........i still feel fat :(


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo Chloe not good :-(

Have to say if I get told Thursday madden isn't head down I'll be asking for them to try turning him I really want to avoid having a c-sect if I can help it


----------



## mummyclo

He has plenty of time Sammi :)
Im so tired, waiting for the Zoo to come on...want to see the baby elephant!


----------



## xkirstyx

awww chloe :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

He was head down the other week and has been since 28 weeks I just don't want him turning back breech


----------



## mummyclo

I dont think he will, my LO has been head down since 20 weeks, and he has never changed :)


----------



## ducky1502

I just had a sneaky mcdonalds.... Yum!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Mizze I'm with you on the Celebrations!!!!
And Chocolate Lime, Mmmmmm sounds interesting!!!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

sammi i wouldnt worry, i think you would feel/notice if he had turned.

chloe :hugs: hope you gave the cow a mouth full :haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey thought id show of my bump girls, 34 wk and 2days :thumbup:

Me and OH done a full spring clean today i feel recked just watching him buzzing around. God love him tho he done most of it i kinda just lifted papers and rubbish :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00443.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## spencerbear

Kerrieann said:


> Yes i saw that too and was going to get it but dh wouldnt le me as have gone overboard lol! :haha: I think its a girly shaped bump, im normally quiet accurate too but we will see! :thumbup:

Will have to see what you thin mine is at some point x



WILSMUM said:


> just picked up my iron tablets and they're seriously trying to get this iron into me this week - i've got to take 1 tablet 3 times a day!!!!!!!! :shock:

Ouch thats harsh!!!! 



GoogilyBear said:


> OKAY GIRLS SOPPY EMOTIONAL MOMENT BE WARNED!!!
> 
> Just been recieved an email from my OH Christopher, quoting nearly all the words from JLS's song, Love you a little bit more... he said..
> 
> "Sarah, you know i dont really show you how i feel about you very often, and with moving out and bumpy coming and my mum being really ill and the rest of it, ive not had a chance to even tell you I love you..."
> " This song, pretty much says everything i need to (i heard it today on radio and thought of you instantly.."
> "tonight after antinatel.. i want you to come home, ill run you a lovely bath with candles.. and by then i will have our room ready.. i want to make love to you and make you feel the way i do.. I Love you so much Sarah.. really i do... who knows.. Next year you may be my wife .."
> 
> and he left it at that...
> 
> i am in tears lol!!!! he is never soppy like that :)

Ah bless, there isnt a romantic bone in my OH, so never get anything like that, ME JEALOUS, of course not :haha:



xkirstyx said:


> *** update on Xaviersmom *** Juliet is coming home 2day :D :happydance:

Thats great news :hugs:



c.holdway said:


> lol i prefer heroes but i cant find them in a tin o0nly a little box and that would just be pointless lol
> Anyone else that has spd, are you getting pain in your legs too, i keep getting a burning pain at the back of my left leg real bad, but its the same pain as the spd so gathering, its joint :shrug: im in agony again tonight, grr does anyone know anythin g that actually works to relieve the pain, im getting soo frustrated, if i rest and stay still, it seems to seize up and then really hurt when i move, its not too bad when i have been moving for a bit but as soon as i sit again its horrendous from doing the walking earlier on, i cant win:cry:

Sorry other than takin strong pain killers, have found nothing to ease the pain :hugs:


Anyone heard from lozzy yet??? I havent got to facebook to look


----------



## Kerrieann

ive not seen anything from lozzy, maybe shes out walking or maybe :sex: for the day, hehe :haha: i know i would be if i was nearly there!!


----------



## sammiwry

He better not turn or I'll be grumpy as hell


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Kerrie it's been bigger than my left about 2 weeks now so think it's just water retention will bring it up with mw on tuesday! 

Sammi I think if madden has been head down most of the time I wouldn't worry, Ava
Has favoured breech/transverse pretty much all the way through so that's probably why she's gone back breech. Plus only a small percentage of babies stay breech past 36 weeks :flower: 

Wonder if Lozzy has gone back to hospital...


----------



## nikki-lou25

My midwife's comin in the Mornin n I'm prayin my baby is still head down! I think we are all so close we just want things to go well!


----------



## ducky1502

We can see the finish line.... I just wish I knew exactly how far away it was and that I was definately going to get there in one piece :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

He's only been head down since 28 weeks hence I still get paranoid he's going to turn back breech :-(


----------



## YoungNImum

just heard first x-mas song on the radio, getting so close for us all!


----------



## ducky1502

sammiwry said:


> He's only been head down since 28 weeks hence I still get paranoid he's going to turn back breech :-(

My midwife told me that if baby has favoured head down most of the time then it's unlikely they will change. Has he started to engage yet?


----------



## Pixxie

I'm also wondering if Lozzy is ok, hope we hear some news soon! 

Glad you girls approve of the chocolate lime, OH thinks it's disgusting :haha: xxx


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> He's only been head down since 28 weeks hence I still get paranoid he's going to turn back breech :-(
> 
> My midwife told me that if baby has favoured head down most of the time then it's unlikely they will change. Has he started to engage yet?Click to expand...

He was free but at the brim 2 weeks ago. Don't think he's started to engage as don't have any pressure in my pelvis at all


----------



## xkirstyx

hope lozzy is ok! shes prob been out walking all day!

eemmmm chocolate limes- not for me


----------



## mrsbling

till bob said:


> hi girls hope ur ok well my hands keep swellin up is this just water retention or sumthin seriou hubby wants me to ring midwife i have caught up but cant remember everythin hi to the new girls and hope everyone who is havin pains and back ache keeps us posted i was thinkin earlier wonder if il go on tonite and there be 7 babies born xx

I would give midwife a quick all anyway. My feet have swollen up so most shoes/boots wouldnt fit today...... finger swollen slightly - but I have got Carpel Tunnel now, and went to be monitored last week (and have blood tests at hosital) and all was well :) 



c.holdway said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> lol i prefer heroes but i cant find them in a tin o0nly a little box and that would just be pointless lol
> Anyone else that has spd, are you getting pain in your legs too, i keep getting a burning pain at the back of my left leg real bad, but its the same pain as the spd so gathering, its joint :shrug: im in agony again tonight, grr does anyone know anythin g that actually works to relieve the pain, im getting soo frustrated, if i rest and stay still, it seems to seize up and then really hurt when i move, its not too bad when i have been moving for a bit but as soon as i sit again its horrendous from doing the walking earlier on, i cant win:cry:
> 
> sorry to keep moaning about it but its soo painfulClick to expand...

I am getting the hip pain, but only at night when I am lying down, or if I sit awkwardly on the sofa.......... other to that I get backache if I stand or walk for more than 10 minutes, and a burning sensation in leg (just above knee) whenever I get up........................ I just take 2 paracetamols before bed, lie on a mountain of pillows (and a dream Genii), and hope that I can sleep for more than 5 or 6 hours at night :) 

It wont be long now for us all :) x



ducky1502 said:


> We can see the finish line.... I just wish I knew exactly how far away it was and that I was definately going to get there in one piece :haha:

Lol - how great would it be if they could give you an exact date for a natural birth lol :) ....... I am not very good at the waiting game :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Mrsbling I'd be happy with a deffinate week that madden would be here


----------



## Mincholada

ladies, i was just wanting to ask you to tell me to STOP EATING, but how can i, when all you talk about is celebrations and chocolate limes and puddings etc!????? AAAAAHHH!!!! :dohh:

last week ALDI (same as Lidl that i know you have in the UK) opened stores down here, so me and friend packed up and drove to it, only to return with bags of chocolate, jaffa cakes, gingerbread cookies and all that good german/european candy. mind me, i didn't have these things for almost two years! now i had only gained 4 lbs up to last week, but right now, after eating soooo much sugar stuff, i feel like a walking sugar crystal and like i will double in size by 40 weeks :blush: and somehow there is still soooo much of the stuff i bought left. no wonder though that baby was moving quite strange last night. all that sugar probably makes her flip in there.

look at what she did last night for example: :happydance:

https://img440.imageshack.us/img440/5761/bumpstick1a.jpg


great news to hear that juliet is coming home & waiting on updates on lozzy. hope there's news when i come back from work tonight. great evening to all of you!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Jenny i get that when i go from laying to sitting in the bath, can't say I've ever noticed it just sat on the sofa like that though!


----------



## calliebaby

Looks like a braxton hick.


----------



## sammiwry

calliebaby said:


> Looks like a braxton hick.

Really?!


----------



## xkirstyx

bless my OH he just looked at my bump and said i cant beleave there is a baby in there! i mean how can it fit! haha mind you i asked myself that when i had jack coz he was huge!


----------



## xkirstyx

minch my bump goes like that when i sit up!


----------



## sammiwry

xkirstyx said:


> bless my OH he just looked at my bump and said i cant beleave there is a baby in there! i mean how can it fit! haha mind you i asked myself that when i had jack coz he was huge!

I often think how does madden fit cos even when he's first here I don't think I'll understand how he was curled up to fit


----------



## ducky1502

Eurgh I have been trying to pack my hospital bag but I'm a bit buggered with baby clothes..... Realistically my baby is PROBABLY going to be between 6lb10oz and 8lb and obviously they could be wrong and he may be a lot bigger so I wanted to take a few sizes just in case. But I've found that most of the 'newborn' stuff I have is up to 9/10lb and if he's under 7lb then surely this will be huge?! I'm taking 3 sleepsuits in 0-3 for a 'just in case he's huge', 3 vests in up to 9lb and then I have 1 sleepsuit which is up to 7.5lb and two more which are up to 9/10lb. Will these just drown him?! :shrug:


----------



## WILSMUM

probably hun everything did on Wil for a while - he was 7lb1oz and I didn;t have anythign smaller than newborn with him - but tbh even with sleepsuits that are the right length their feet never stay in the foot bits anyway and if the arms are too long you can always fold them!
My snowsuit is 0-3 so if this baby turns out to be around the 7lb mark its gonna absolutely swamp it!!!!


My DH said to me last night in all seriousness and sounded rather shocked that he could actually still c my ribs!!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

im not much help i only got sleepsuits that go up2 10lbs coz thats what jack was in when he was born he was 9lbs so im expecting this baby to be big aswell! i packed 4vests/sleepsuits. the 0-3sleepsuits were to big for him to start with but was only in the stuff up2 10lbs for a few weeks. i would rather baby was in clothes that are snug then to big x


----------



## Pixxie

How the feck are you supposed to fit 24 maternity towels in your bag?!?! :shock: 

I'm going to be taking a small suitcase at this rate...

Ducky can you not just take one vest and sleepsuit in each size then send OH for more the right size? I'm only taking newborn sized stuff because that's like 7-10lbs I think it's unlikely we will need anything else xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

my hospital supply mat towels so i only packed a few x


----------



## xkirstyx

wonder if lozzy went back to hosp? its not like her not to be on here or fb all day!


----------



## ducky1502

I'm only taking 10 maternity towels... do I need to take in more?!
I just bought some up to 7.8lb sleepsuits on ebay from next, 3 for like 2quid so will wash and pack them, will take 3 vests up to 9lb... I'm not too bothered if these are a little big, if it looks like they're going to be big for a while then I'll go out and buy more once he's born and then I'll take in a couple of up to 9/10lb sleepsuits.... thinking I'll just leave the 0-3 ones at home, I REALLY don't see me with a baby between 10-12lb :shock:


----------



## xkirstyx

i dunno ducky i went through alot when i had jack!


----------



## Pixxie

The midwife said 24 for the first 2 days :shock: 

I wish my hospital supplied them! Xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Hmmmmm maybe I'll pack 2 packs of 10 then, just to be safe.


----------



## xkirstyx

yeah i would defo do that ducky! x


----------



## ducky1502

I really hope I'm in and out the same day.... I have everything crossed! But I guess you can't plan these things so I'm trying to pack enough for an overnight stay but I'm pretty sure I'll forget something :dohh:


----------



## Pixxie

I think I'll want to be in and out but with it being out first it might be best to stay a couple of days so I can get help with feeding and stuff xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

i dunno im in two minds really! i wanna be in and out so i can get home to jack and settle with baby then again i wanna stay over so i can get help with feeding and get all baby checks done instead of going back in to get them done.


----------



## peaches31

i wish i could be in and out! but at the hospital here it is required to stay at least 48 hours!:growlmad: the only nice thing about that is i will get to rest awhile before coming home!

i too am wondering about lozzy! is she gonna make us 7 babies born?:happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

So long as everything is ok and I'm happy then I want to be out asap, OH can't stay over and has to leave between 8pm and 8am and I'd rather not be apart. If I feel like I need to stay the obviously I will but I have such a fear of hospitals anyway that I don't think I'd choose to stay in unless I felt I needed help or of course if I had a section or anything like that.

Now I've said that I will probably decide to stay and they'll have to kick me out :rofl:


----------



## calliebaby

I have to stay two nights at my hospital. Luckily, the rooms are very big, the food is good and my hubby will have his own bed to sleep on in my room.


----------



## Mincholada

aaaah, good news that not only my alien baby makes such belly shapes. :) was the first time i looked like that. with my braxton hicks (of which i've been having plenty since 18 weeks) my bump stays round, just gets rock solid.

i just noticed why i don't look into this part of bnb as often as i do in 3rd trimester... you guys are scaring me!!! now i know that we will all have our babies sooner than later now, but i am still sooooooooooo unprepared and there's no hope in sight. :( this week for example i'm off tomorrow (today) and thursday, but tomorrow i have my weekly midwife appointment and thursday i am booked in from work to take part in a 2 hour training session, so that already messes my days off up... and on the days were i'm working "regularly" i get nothing done due to the freakin hours i'm working.

i need to get several things with my car fixed. it's 15 years old and i haven't had anything done in too long (yes, even delayed the oil change) and i really can't afford for the car to break down once LO is here. my credit score that i build in the past two years over here is great, but my credit history is still too short, so i won't get a car loan.

i don't have a pediatrician yet and i haven't sorted out how to pay for my baby's health care once she's here. i haven't gotten a single outfit smaller than 0-3 mths and not a lot of clothing anyways. some co-workers tell me they're still getting me stuff, but with me looking so "small" in comparison to my manager who's one week ahead of me, i think they seem to forget how close i am to having her and they think they still have plenty of time. now the clothing is actually the least of my worries. i have blankets that she'll just get wrapped in then! ;)

i also need to finally buy some pads and pack bags, but then i don't have any nursing wear and i don't own pj's or anything like that and the question is, how do i pack my bags!??? if everything goes as planned, i'll be home 4 hours after giving birth.... but what if i end up in the hospital? i don't have an OH who could just go and get more stuff...

i then need to take my comforters to a coin laundry and "relocate" my cats to outside of my bedroom, so that LO will be safe during the night

and then all these other questions: will i really be able to drive myself to the birth center? how will i be able to go back to work after 4 weeks??? how am i gonna pay for childcare? where am i going once the lease is up at the end of february?

and i should also really start sending out applications to get back into "my field" and get a steady paying job with regular hours and it's the time of month where i need to send FOB the "friendly reminder" e-mail about paying rent on the 1st and i really don't want to contact him, because i'm already dreading he'll put me through more worries again... :nope:

oh and not to forget, i'll need to make an "anti-depression" plan for XMas. i already get depressed driving down my highway exit which is already decorated for the holidays, thinking about it. my parents will leave on the 22nd Dec. back to germany, so it's gonna be me and hopefully LO all by ourselves... not what i had dreamed of when celebrating last XMas in las vegas with FOB :cry: i know i'm supposed to forgive him, but right now all i want to do is just smack him in the head really hard for putting me through all this by myself... if only the day had 48 hours and i had more energy to get things done... or i at least had some help....

oh well, it'll all work out!!! *oooommmmmmm* and yes i know that for sure, because it always does. it's just always good to have a little rant!

i wonder if i should write all of this (and the other 1000 things that need to be done) on a 'to-do' list though or if that'll make it even more scarier... hmmm :wacko:

haha, sorry for the essay once again!!! can't wait to see the first real pictures of all of our babies and to see if we'll all be somewhat in time or if i'll be ranting while still working at 41 weeks (BETTER NOT, hear me baby E!??) and you guys will be ranting about them awful pregnancy related pains.


BTW. I REALLY, REALLY do want some celebrations now!!!!!!! why don't they sell them in the US???


----------



## Nessicle

Omg Lozzy has had her baby! Knew something was up! Cngrats Lozzy!!! There are details on facebok that other people have written but i don't want to say anything else on here Lozzys baby after all lol xx


----------



## Mincholada

awwwwwww, CONGRATS!!!!!! gonna wait patiently on update :)


----------



## till bob

oh iv just clicked on here to find out wats happenin with lozzy but theres no updates on here yet either i want details lol congrats lozzy cant wait to hear ur story. Well me and ness have been up since 4 this mornin talkin on facebook lol and iv just seen that kerrie has also been up since 4 must be sumthin in the air today lol think me and tilly r just havin a lazy day today thyen weve got her first parents evenin this after bless her little heart hope u all enjoy ur day xx


----------



## Nessicle

Ha ha yeah think it must be one of those days Gemma!! I'm lucky I can go back to bed though as don't have any other kids!x


----------



## Nessicle

You sound like you're having a really rough time Minch I don't envy you hun! 

It sounds daft but I'm scared to move round like I did before in case baby turns again lol but then I suppose these babies do what they want regardless of how we move or sit or lay etc! Everything feels the same as yesterday so know she's not moved! Hope mw is right though and she doesn't move!


----------



## till bob

yes ness u r lucky that u can go back to bed lol we r in bed tho just chillin and daves brought us breakfast in bed so not all bad hun xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

When is your scan ness? How we fit etc can affect bubs but I do wonder if the midwife thst said she was head down actually made a mistake? Or have you felt her turn?


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo congrats to lozzy! Can't wait to hear more details!

Me and rox are still in bed and will be until about 9 just in time to get up and watch Jezza Kyle and then I suppose i need to do some food shopping last nights washing up and more clothes washing


----------



## Mincholada

fingers crossed that she won't move ness and if she does, all the patience to you ;)

i'll make my way to bed now! enjoying the last couple of nights with cat kisses & cuddles, but hey, they shouldn't complain. they are going to get their very own bedroom for 3 months. just gotta buy my cat-girl a bed as cat-boy doesn't like to share his and if she puts foot in it, he comes running all jealous and such.... crazy furballs!


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Minch... I am keeping my fingers crossed that everything will be ok! you are so brave to be doing this all by yourself and working so soooo hard !! Is FOB not gonna help out financially when LO is here?.. to do lists can be scary, but it can help put things in perspective and as you cross things off, you will feel so proud of yourself.

And Lozzy had her baby !!!!!!!!! :happydance: I hope they are both ok, can't wait to hear all about it!

Last night was a weird night for me too, I tossed and turned all night ( funny around 4am too) and had hip pain .. it felt like major stretching LOL.. so I slept in this morning.

Only 3 weeks to go 'til we meet our lil man :happydance: and DH is taking me out for dinner tonight :) we also have a doc appointment tomorrow where I will have my first internal :( but I'm sure it will be ok.

Hope you are all doing ok xx


----------



## sammiwry

Anyone else noticed how so far all the babies born have been impatient December babies? None of the late November babies have made appearances yet?!


----------



## mummyclo

Ahh congratz lozzy! Can't wait to hear the full story etc! Bet she is gorgeous!
:happydance:
But so jealous! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Chloe has lozzy had a lil girl then as i thought she was team yellow?


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> Ooo congrats to lozzy! Can't wait to hear more details!
> 
> Me and rox are still in bed and will be until about 9 just in time to get up and watch Jezza Kyle and then I suppose i need to do some food shopping last nights washing up and more clothes washing

That's what I need to do too! :(
Can't be arsed x


----------



## mummyclo

Yea sorry mayb shouldn't have leaked that info lol


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Yea sorry mayb shouldn't have leaked that info lol

Haha I'm sure lozzy won't mind she's still got all the other details to give us!!

I want to go food shopping after lunch but I know dh will want cereal for lunch and there's not much milk left :-(


----------



## wishingforbub

Aww Lozzy had a little girl.. how cute !! I want details LOL :) another dreamer that couldn't wait to come out !!


----------



## mummyclo

I want details too! I want my baby! :hissy:


----------



## wishingforbub

Not long Chloe!!!!! :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Omg congrats lozzy, ive not looked on fb yet. :yipee: :yipee:

Have been awake since 4 with cramps coming and going but they seem to be easing abit now but still there


----------



## mummyclo

I did dream my waters broke last night! And was convinced it was real! :haha:
I am so impatient now! I want to cuddle my lil man :(


----------



## mummyclo

I am getting cramps too kerrie :(
Don't think anything is happening tho x


----------



## sammiwry

This rate im going to be one of the last ones to have my baby :-(


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Urgh sorry if TMI but is it normal that this stage after months of constipation to have to keep running to the loo!? I don't have stomach ache or anything but the last few days it keeps happenning.

Should I expect this til the end now?


----------



## cho

congrats lozzy, as we all thought then a girl! 
well done hun!!!!
Hope everyone is ok, kerrie hope its leading to something for you and mummyclo.
In late pregnancy i thought i was in labour nearly everyday lol, and gave out l;ots of false alarms haha, so when i eventually went into labour, i didnt tell anyone, not even fob, i just grinned and beared till i was in agony lol and then made a sneaky call to the hospital and then told everyone lol!


----------



## ducky1502

I really didnt want to get up but saw the baby news on fb and now im wide awake. Congrats lozzy :) 

last day at work today :( feel quite sad lol. By 5pm il be on maternity. I hope i stay busy and active as long as possible. Dont wanna sit around and just wait for baby or il pull my hair out lol.


----------



## Kerrieann

I had a dream that mrsbling had her baby last night and that lozzy and me were in labour in the same hospital, wierd!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

I have had a dodgy tummy too Hun.
Think it's just being near the end :)


----------



## hopefully2

OMG!!! Cant believe lozzy has her baby!!! Id say she is delighted she started her maternity leave early now!
Hope her and bubs are doing ok :flower:

Started some period type pains last night but not cramps more constant twinges. It was my second night using the epo up the foof so wonder if that is doing a job on my cervix.


----------



## mummyclo

I recon that's how I'm going to be Charlotte!
I really can't decipher different pains, so will just wait till it's unbearable then call my auntie :)


----------



## GoogilyBear

Wow is all i have to say about last night girlies :) 

Thing is, ive not felt bumpy move since before last nights events.. maybe its sleeping.. hmm.. il give it an hour to wake up and see lol


----------



## AmeliePoulain

hopefully2 said:


> OMG!!! Cant believe lozzy has her baby!!! Id say she is delighted she started her maternity leave early now!
> Hope her and bubs are doing ok :flower:
> 
> Started some period type pains last night but not cramps more constant twinges. It was my second night using the epo up the foof so wonder if that is doing a job on my cervix.

I have been thinking about popping some EPO up there, does it make an icky mess?!


----------



## xkirstyx

wwwoooooooo congrats lozzy! :happydance:

wonder who the next surprise baby to pop will be :baby:


----------



## cho

i got a bit hormonal when i heard lozzy had, had her baby lmao! bloody hormones


----------



## hopefully2

AmeliePoulain said:


> hopefully2 said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!! Cant believe lozzy has her baby!!! Id say she is delighted she started her maternity leave early now!
> Hope her and bubs are doing ok :flower:
> 
> Started some period type pains last night but not cramps more constant twinges. It was my second night using the epo up the foof so wonder if that is doing a job on my cervix.
> 
> I have been thinking about popping some EPO up there, does it make an icky mess?!Click to expand...

No surprisingly i found it just increases the discharge a small amount, i was wearing a pantyliner anyway but if i hadn't i would have needed one with the EPO.
I'm off to the docs now, no more popping babies till i get back!


----------



## GoogilyBear

I really wish Bumpy would move or something :s getting a little worried now


----------



## Kerrieann

Ok tmi but but im normally quiet constipated and have been since around 14 weeks but just had a mega clear out, it was horrid, never had that before and along with that all the pains in the night, im wondering if the pains were buiding up to that? cant think that ive eaten anything dodgy tho :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

c.holdway said:


> i got a bit hormonal when i heard lozzy had, had her baby lmao! bloody hormones

Me too :happydance: :hissy: :cry: < was me!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Kerrieann said:


> Ok tmi but but im normally quiet constipated and have been since around 14 weeks but just had a mega clear out, it was horrid, never had that before and along with that all the pains in the night, im wondering if the pains were buiding up to that? cant think that ive eaten anything dodgy tho :shrug:

This is what I have been getting for past 2 days - but I feel fine in myself :wacko:


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann said:


> Ok tmi but but im normally quiet constipated and have been since around 14 weeks but just had a mega clear out, it was horrid, never had that before and along with that all the pains in the night, im wondering if the pains were buiding up to that? cant think that ive eaten anything dodgy tho :shrug:

Its so weird that we are due the same day, and nearly all our symptoms are the same..........ive had dodgy tummy for a few days ad its not anything ive eaten :( 
I have been getting sharp pains, crampy pains ands achey pains! :haha:
I bet i will go over! :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

GoogilyBear said:


> I really wish Bumpy would move or something :s getting a little worried now

hunny i would give mw a phone :thumbup: have you tried going down on all fours then lying on ur back? that norm always works for me :hugs:


----------



## GoogilyBear

not tried that, will give it a go :) ty


----------



## sammiwry

I'm tempted to book a wax, really can't be bothered with shaving but last time I had one it hurt but my mate was doing it for her assessment.


----------



## Kerrieann

Googily have you tried drinking something really cold or fizzy/sugary, that normally works for me x


----------



## vicky84

Hi All!! 

Emily is now 4lb 8.5oz... til she gets weighed today. Dont have a whole lot of time to update but we're jst waiting on her feeding now, hopefully in two weeks she'll be home!!! :)


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh thats great vicky !!!! Hopefully home soon, nicely in time for chrissy :)


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Googily have you tried drinking something really cold or fizzy/sugary, that normally works for me x


I made madden start moving yesterday by leaning forward dont think he liked being squashed.


----------



## xkirstyx

aw thats fab vicky! fingers crossed Emily will be home with you in 2weeks :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

oo what good news vicky!!


----------



## cho

Vicky thats brilliant, she is soo sweet, all that hair! 
I hope she will be home with you very soon and feeding well :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

Thats brilliant Vicky! 
Ice cream always gets my LO going, even tho he never needs much encouragement! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Thats brilliant Vicky!
> Ice cream always gets my LO going, even tho he never needs much encouragement! :haha:

whats ice cream? as fast as I buy it its gone in this house


----------



## Kerrieann

Vicky thats such good news, thanks for updating us!! :yipee: Not long till shes home :hugs:


----------



## GoogilyBear

A few mild movements, no where near as active as it has been tho :s maybe last nights events chilled it out as much as it did me, but usually it moves alot during dtd, but didnt.
tbh its not really moved much since antinatel
(which was brilliant btw, got to hold a few of my friends newborns etc, and we got to bath a baby each hehe)
but still...
bump hasnt been as active as it could have been.. a few stretches, a little nudge and thats it :s
i would have a bath cos that usually works, but i dont wanna get in and out on my own, last time i had abath/shower, i was sick everywhere and passed out on the floor next to the sink.. not nice for my OH to walk in on.. so.... think i will have a quick bath MAYBE... if that doesnt work.. im ringing midwife, but what will she say?


----------



## xkirstyx

defo give them a phone, she might get you to pop into the hosp to moniter baby. its what they are there for hun and it will put ur mind at rest x


----------



## spencerbear

Congrats to lozzy on babys birth...

Well ive been up since 2am, had a load of acid up my throat and then pains set into my back and round the bump an ive not been cmfrtable since. So have spent most of the night walking round downstairsin the dark :cry:

Wish it would ease off a bit so i could sleep


----------



## GoogilyBear

thing is i live miles away from the hospital and i have no way of getting there if she does want me to come in, and i dont particully want to go by ambulance if they offer to come get me


----------



## cho

what about your doctorsd surgery googilybear?


----------



## xkirstyx

well i would have a bath and see if that helps. just take ur time going and and out but if there is no change in movement after then please phone :hugs: xxxx


----------



## GoogilyBear

c.holdway said:


> what about your doctorsd surgery googilybear?

even thats a good 5 miles away :/ might be a bath to see if it works then ring MW then OH and tell him to come home asap. will keep you posted x


----------



## xkirstyx

i just have the urge to go gut the house! i HATE cleaning lol! nesting me thinks so! well im away to try gut jacks room its full of stuff from my bday and his and baby emilys clothes as i have no where to put them so need to find somewhere for them to go as its driving me nuts looking at the mess, reall wanna clean bath but cant bend over to clean it! :( xxx


----------



## mummyclo

I can NOT be bothered today!! :cry:
I really need to clean..............:(
Kirsty come clean for me please! :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

Oh wow! Can't believe Lozzys has her baby as well - theres not gonna b many babys left waiting come mid december at this rate!!! Think they're all in a hurry to get here to helpe us celebrate Xmas!!!

And Vicky great news about Emily bet you can;t wait to get her home!!!

Well we had a lovely surprise in the post this morning, DH got a tax rebate!! Not much but it'll pay for the Xmas booze and keep him happy for a while!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Nessicle

nikki-lou25 said:


> When is your scan ness? How we fit etc can affect bubs but I do wonder if the midwife thst said she was head down actually made a mistake? Or have you felt her turn?

Seenu mw on Tuesday again as she said no point sending mentor scan til 36'weeks cos hospital would just tell me to come back next week anyway, she'll have a feel again and if it still feels like she is bum down she'll send me for a scan that day. Well she was transverse for a while before mw said she was head down but she could have got it wrong - she admitted yesterday it's not always easy to tell exact position but she said it definitely doesn't feel like a head in my pelvis lol x


----------



## sammiwry

Wilsmum yay for tax rebates!!

I'm not laughing but it is funny in some ways, my HIP money still hasn't gone in yet despite being told last Thursday it'll be in my account by this Thursday at the latest.


----------



## mummyclo

Yey for the rebate! :)
Sucks i got my rebate earlier this year.....it was over £800 tho, enough to pay off my credit card! :happydance:
My nursery is starting to look ok, still got a pile of ironing in there tho :blush:


----------



## Nessicle

That's shocking Sammi!! 

I'm reall pissed off with additions direct - I paid off some buy now pay later items two weeks before the interest was due to go on but they still charged me and I kep getting default payment letters through despite having called them 4 times and being reassured that all the interest will be removed just got a statment thru this morning and it's still frigging showing the interest! Grrrr!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Wow!....Firstly.....

MANY CONGRATULATIONS LOZZY :cloud9:



Nessicle said:


> lol I know its going to be a longer recovery and I expect it to be painful but I think knowing she'll be here on an exact date and not having to face another 6 weeks potentially of being pregnant is comforting cos I've seriously had enough now I'm used to operations and stuff too so I'm quite blase about them.

Hopefully everything will work out for the best for you Ness :thumbup:



Mizze said:


> Im exactly the same - I darent buy the tins at half price because id just eat until im sick and so would DH! and then id have to buy more and more and more!
> 
> Mizze x

I keep buying boxes of chocolates for Xmas presents & then cant resist eating them! :blush:




ducky1502 said:


> last day at work today :( feel quite sad lol. By 5pm il be on maternity. I hope i stay busy and active as long as possible. Dont wanna sit around and just wait for baby or il pull my hair out lol.


Congratulations on your last day at work....:happydance: Im sure you'll find plenty to keep you occupied!


----------



## KellyC75

I ended up going to the maternal fetal assesment dept yesterday, as LO's movements werent 'as normal'

Everything was fine :happydance: Had 7 'contractions' whilst on the monitor (45mins) :dohh:

Woke with a headache last night, now also feel really sick....Oh & have a cold :cry:

Supposed to be going to midwife at 11am, but as I was seen yesterday, may leave it a few days? :shrug:


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> That's shocking Sammi!!
> 
> I'm reall pissed off with additions direct - I paid off some buy now pay later items two weeks before the interest was due to go on but they still charged me and I kep getting default payment letters through despite having called them 4 times and being reassured that all the interest will be removed just got a statment thru this morning and it's still frigging showing the interest! Grrrr!!!

I know tell me about it! Good job I'm not desperate for that money to buy last minute baby things.



mummyclo said:


> Yey for the rebate! :)
> Sucks i got my rebate earlier this year.....it was over £800 tho, enough to pay off my credit card! :happydance:
> My nursery is starting to look ok, still got a pile of ironing in there tho :blush:

My tax rebate earlier this year helped furnish the house so I cant complain.


Talk of money has reminded me I need to chase up whats doing on with the money from my child bonds.


----------



## nikki-lou25

My midwife came with 2 students in tow lol Pipling isnt engaged, still head in that direction but not actually going in. She thinks the pains were strong BHs but said we want them as its a good sign. I cant help but feel a bit deflated that baby isnt engaging. 
We've had a growth spurt & measuring spot on for dates now instead of a tad behind. If I go to EDD that will mean a lovely bouncing 9lb'er  I am sooooo hoping for next weekend (midwife is away this weekend so keepin my legs crossed LOL) 

Ness - Maybe she didnt get it wrong but I was thinking that she seems comfy where she is so maybe she was actually undiagnosed breech when they said head down iykwim?


----------



## GoogilyBear

So girls go in the bath and bumpy seems to be moving a little bit more then it was before I got in the bath. Feel really faint again though, noticed before I got in the bath that I looked really pale. Got an all full feeling they are going to tell me I am Amelie on Friday when I go to mw appt. Who has heard about there hip grant yet anyway? Posted form off nearly 3 weeks ago now, would have thought I would have heard something.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oooh yay for tax rebates :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

Im sure i will get round to washing up soon! :shrug:
I want to get engaged! :hissy:
I want my baby now! :hissy:
Damn i am grumpy today :(


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Im sure i will get round to washing up soon! :shrug:
> I want to get engaged! :hissy:
> I want my baby now! :hissy:
> Damn i am grumpy today :(

Chloe are we long lost sisters?! That is how I feel!!


----------



## mrsbling

Congratulations Lozzy - cant wait to read all about it :) x



Kerrieann said:


> I had a dream that mrsbling had her baby last night and that lozzy and me were in labour in the same hospital, wierd!!!!!!!!!!!!

If only!!!!........ I should be one of the first on here, but looks like I am going to be one of the last...... she is obviously very comfy in here lol :)



Kerrieann said:


> Ok tmi but but im normally quiet constipated and have been since around 14 weeks but just had a mega clear out, it was horrid, never had that before and along with that all the pains in the night, im wondering if the pains were buiding up to that? cant think that ive eaten anything dodgy tho :shrug:

I have been like this for the past 2 weeks - was hoping it was body preparing for baby to arrive........... but still waiting ;) 



vicky84 said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> Emily is now 4lb 8.5oz... til she gets weighed today. Dont have a whole lot of time to update but we're jst waiting on her feeding now, hopefully in two weeks she'll be home!!! :)

Thats excellent news Vicky :) x



KellyC75 said:


> I ended up going to the maternal fetal assesment dept yesterday, as LO's movements werent 'as normal'
> 
> Everything was fine :happydance: Had 7 'contractions' whilst on the monitor (45mins) :dohh:
> 
> Woke with a headache last night, now also feel really sick....Oh & have a cold :cry:
> 
> Supposed to be going to midwife at 11am, but as I was seen yesterday, may leave it a few days? :shrug:


Glad all was well - its always worth going in to check if you are unsure as it puts your mind at ease, and they would prefer you to go in every day if you are unsure :hugs:


----------



## Pixxie

Congrats to Lozzy, very jealous! 

Fab news for Vicky, hope your little girl is home soon! 

Is it my turn yet!? :hissy: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

But Sammi your married.......so you don't need to get engaged! :haha:
Was watching the shitty William and Kate on This Morning, and got a bit jealous :cry:
Mood swings galore today! :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

mummyclo said:


> I can NOT be bothered today!! :cry:
> I really need to clean..............:(
> Kirsty come clean for me please! :haha:

:haha: well i gutted jacks room and sorted emilys clothes now i give up! im to hot lol but now i wanna go a walk :dohh:



sammiwry said:


> Wilsmum yay for tax rebates!!
> 
> I'm not laughing but it is funny in some ways, my HIP money still hasn't gone in yet despite being told last Thursday it'll be in my account by this Thursday at the latest.

:nope: im still waiting aswell!!!!!!!!!!!!



mummyclo said:


> Im sure i will get round to washing up soon! :shrug:
> I want to get engaged! :hissy:
> I want my baby now! :hissy:
> Damn i am grumpy today :(

eeeeeek chloe i just looked at ur ticker! 14DAYS TO GOOOOOOOOO :happydance: its not long hunny and you will have bubs in ur arms b4 u know it! :hugs:


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey ladies, had an appointment with the midwife today, god she is abit dizzy, i mentioned about the awful pain coming from my hip which kept me up most of the night, she just said its normal as my muscels are beging to lossen ready for baby coming, then i mentioned about not being able to breath the best and having to get out of bed gasping for air and my whole body felt like it had pins n needles, well she also said thats normal aswell? 
One thing she did say was to fill in a form for the £500, which i didnt think id get as i work full time, but she said its worth a try and its better tp try and get somethign than loose out.
Also got to here bubbas heart beat which is always lovely and she said my baby will defo be here before the end of december.
Sorry im goin gon abit but one more thing
Im 34wk and 3days and no one had mentioned about doing my birth plan so id asked her about thats tpday, she said i dont have to do one????? That they dont always read them anyway it all depends on how well i can comunicate when in labour, im going to write one anyway and put it in my folder?


----------



## mrsbling

I am down to single figure now......... but she seems very comfy in there ;)


----------



## mummyclo

OH yea im 38 weeks today! :dohh:
Didn't even realise! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> But Sammi your married.......so you don't need to get engaged! :haha:
> Was watching the shitty William and Kate on This Morning, and got a bit jealous :cry:
> Mood swings galore today! :haha:

Haha I forgot to edit that bit out lol, I want madden to engage though 



xkirstyx said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Wilsmum yay for tax rebates!!
> 
> I'm not laughing but it is funny in some ways, my HIP money still hasn't gone in yet despite being told last Thursday it'll be in my account by this Thursday at the latest.
> 
> :nope: im still waiting aswell!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

It's not funny now is it?! I'm so fed up of waiting for it and checking the bank account every day to see if its arrived.


----------



## xkirstyx

:haha: yay for 38weeks :D


----------



## xkirstyx

yeah sammi and it pisses me off even more when OH phones and says to check see if its in after iv already done it! grrrr i hope my sure start doesnt have any probs, i just sent that off last week!


----------



## YoungNImum

i got my £190 after 8 days, id ring up maybe? 3 weeks seems a long time to wait?


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo congrats mrsbling!!

Yay on 38 weeks Chloe!


----------



## mummyclo

Ahhh 9 days Mrsbling!! Not long now!! :happydance:
:rofl: Sammi! I want my LO to engage too :)
I didnt have much trouble with my hip grant....they sent it back once but then i got it within a week of sending it back! Maybe they have backlog?


----------



## sammiwry

YoungNImum said:


> i got my £190 after 8 days, id ring up maybe? 3 weeks seems a long time to wait?

I've been waiting since mid Sept but when I last chased it last week I was assured I'd have the money by tomorrow hence I'm beginning to get annoyed with them


----------



## Pixxie

my HIP grant took 5 weeks and when I phoned them up after 3 they told me they wont even look into it until it had been 6 weeks :| xxx


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Ahhh 9 days Mrsbling!! Not long now!! :happydance:
> :rofl: Sammi! I want my LO to engage too :)
> I didnt have much trouble with my hip grant....they sent it back once but then i got it within a week of sending it back! Maybe they have backlog?

I can understand a back log but when mine was authorised last week and it was just a case of money leaving there account and entering mine what is so hard about that?!


----------



## xkirstyx

YoungNImum said:


> i got my £190 after 8 days, id ring up maybe? 3 weeks seems a long time to wait?

iv been waiting 10weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dohh:


----------



## mummyclo

I know!! It took ages for my Mat allowance to get to me, was authorised 2 weeks before i got it!! :growlmad:


----------



## mummyclo

Nom Nom!! I bribed myself with Pain O Chocolate! I have to wash up after i have eaten it!
Nice and warm and melty in the middle :munch:


----------



## mrsbling

YoungNImum said:


> Hey ladies, had an appointment with the midwife today, god she is abit dizzy, i mentioned about the awful pain coming from my hip which kept me up most of the night, she just said its normal as my muscels are beging to lossen ready for baby coming, then i mentioned about not being able to breath the best and having to get out of bed gasping for air and my whole body felt like it had pins n needles, well she also said thats normal aswell?
> One thing she did say was to fill in a form for the £500, which i didnt think id get as i work full time, but she said its worth a try and its better tp try and get somethign than loose out.
> Also got to here bubbas heart beat which is always lovely and she said my baby will defo be here before the end of december.
> Sorry im goin gon abit but one more thing
> Im 34wk and 3days and no one had mentioned about doing my birth plan so id asked her about thats tpday, she said i dont have to do one????? That they dont always read them anyway it all depends on how well i can comunicate when in labour, im going to write one anyway and put it in my folder?

My Midwife didnt mention Birth plans either, so I just did one off the Boots Medwed site and put it in my folder ....... I couldnt go to my antenatal class as I had a builder here, but they didnt call me to re-arrange, so I missed out on them gong over birthing plans.

My doctor asked me about it, and as I am going with an open mind - and will just see how I feel, she was more than happy with that :) 

Midwife did refer me to hospital for the hip pain though and we got some tips on how to cope with the pains - I also have carpel tunnel too but its all supposed to go after LO arrives :) x


----------



## sammiwry

I'm trying to get a video of rox snoring for you all as it makes me die! Everytime I mute the TV she stops snoring though


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Nom Nom!! I bribed myself with Pain O Chocolate! I have to wash up after i have eaten it!
> Nice and warm and melty in the middle :munch:

I'll get you some more pain o chocolate if you come and do my washing up for me??


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> Nom Nom!! I bribed myself with Pain O Chocolate! I have to wash up after i have eaten it!
> Nice and warm and melty in the middle :munch:

Sounds yummy - better than my bowl of shreddies lol :)


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> I'm trying to get a video of rox snoring for you all as it makes me die! Everytime I mute the TV she stops snoring though

:rofl:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get a video of rox snoring for you all as it makes me die! Everytime I mute the TV she stops snoring though
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

She's also given me a dead leg so I'm stuck on the sofa until she decides it's time to get up


----------



## YoungNImum

I no now the £190 grant said on sheet if it took longer than 4 weeks to make sure you contact them as your information might of been filled incorrectly and they can not process it, maybe even get another form and send another one in, im pretty sure they are smart enough to not send out two loads of money altho that would be great lol 
I was actually pretty shocked when i checked the bank an it was in as it only took 8 days and iv heard that it can take upto 4 week.


----------



## YoungNImum

mrsbling said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, had an appointment with the midwife today, god she is abit dizzy, i mentioned about the awful pain coming from my hip which kept me up most of the night, she just said its normal as my muscels are beging to lossen ready for baby coming, then i mentioned about not being able to breath the best and having to get out of bed gasping for air and my whole body felt like it had pins n needles, well she also said thats normal aswell?
> One thing she did say was to fill in a form for the £500, which i didnt think id get as i work full time, but she said its worth a try and its better tp try and get somethign than loose out.
> Also got to here bubbas heart beat which is always lovely and she said my baby will defo be here before the end of december.
> Sorry im goin gon abit but one more thing
> Im 34wk and 3days and no one had mentioned about doing my birth plan so id asked her about thats tpday, she said i dont have to do one????? That they dont always read them anyway it all depends on how well i can comunicate when in labour, im going to write one anyway and put it in my folder?
> 
> My Midwife didnt mention Birth plans either, so I just did one off the Boots Medwed site and put it in my folder ....... I couldnt go to my antenatal class as I had a builder here, but they didnt call me to re-arrange, so I missed out on them gong over birthing plans.
> 
> My doctor asked me about it, and as I am going with an open mind - and will just see how I feel, she was more than happy with that :)
> 
> Midwife did refer me to hospital for the hip pain though and we got some tips on how to cope with the pains - I also have carpel tunnel too but its all supposed to go after LO arrives :) xClick to expand...

Iv parentcraft class next week so ill see if we go through it there and maybe that will help me out, ino my OH no what i wont and what i dont wont so im pretty sure everythign will go to plan but i think it would be better to have one done just incase?
My hip is killing me im like an old women hobbling along and iv began to get a limp MW didnt seem to be bothered about it tho.


----------



## mummyclo

It was only a tiny bit of washing up too! :haha:
Don't think i could eat another one yet :sick:


----------



## sammiwry

YoungNImum said:


> I no now the £190 grant said on sheet if it took longer than 4 weeks to make sure you contact them as your information might of been filled incorrectly and they can not process it, maybe even get another form and send another one in, im pretty sure they are smart enough to not send out two loads of money altho that would be great lol
> I was actually pretty shocked when i checked the bank an it was in as it only took 8 days and iv heard that it can take upto 4 week.


Mine was a case of I hadn't added the year to date, but it took them 6 weeks to even send the form back so I could add the year, left it 2 weeks before I chased it again which was last week when I was assured it would be in my account by tomorrow.
TBH I have always had problems getting my tax rebates back from them so I'm not surprised this is being such a hassle!


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> It was only a tiny bit of washing up too! :haha:
> Don't think i could eat another one yet :sick:

Mine is a saucepan, a mixing bowl, 3 bowls and 2 forks...


----------



## YoungNImum

sammiwry said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> I no now the £190 grant said on sheet if it took longer than 4 weeks to make sure you contact them as your information might of been filled incorrectly and they can not process it, maybe even get another form and send another one in, im pretty sure they are smart enough to not send out two loads of money altho that would be great lol
> I was actually pretty shocked when i checked the bank an it was in as it only took 8 days and iv heard that it can take upto 4 week.
> 
> 
> Mine was a case of I hadn't added the year to date, but it took them 6 weeks to even send the form back so I could add the year, left it 2 weeks before I chased it again which was last week when I was assured it would be in my account by tomorrow.
> TBH I have always had problems getting my tax rebates back from them so I'm not surprised this is being such a hassle!Click to expand...

Id ring them again every little helps, and every mum to be can get it so no one should be forgotten

Got a scratchcard today and won £10.00 :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl:
Ugh, i keep getting sharp pain and then wetness! Sorry TMI :(


----------



## mummyclo

Wooohoo for the scratchcard! :)


----------



## GoogilyBear

Bumpy is all fine and well after a lovely bath. Maybe it was just being a lazy bumpy today lol. Doesn't mean it has to make me get all worried like that lol. As for my hip grant, I haven't had the chance to go to our letterbox yet so maybe just maybe there is solenoid in the poSt for me lol. I got my 190 grant 2 weeks after I sent the form and it went strate into my account, no letter to tell me I was getting it untill 3 weeks layer lol. I must apologises for any spelling errors on here, not used to using my iPod lol


----------



## sammiwry

YoungNImum said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> I no now the £190 grant said on sheet if it took longer than 4 weeks to make sure you contact them as your information might of been filled incorrectly and they can not process it, maybe even get another form and send another one in, im pretty sure they are smart enough to not send out two loads of money altho that would be great lol
> I was actually pretty shocked when i checked the bank an it was in as it only took 8 days and iv heard that it can take upto 4 week.
> 
> 
> Mine was a case of I hadn't added the year to date, but it took them 6 weeks to even send the form back so I could add the year, left it 2 weeks before I chased it again which was last week when I was assured it would be in my account by tomorrow.
> TBH I have always had problems getting my tax rebates back from them so I'm not surprised this is being such a hassle!Click to expand...
> 
> Id ring them again every little helps, and every mum to be can get it so no one should be forgotten
> 
> Got a scratchcard today and won £10.00 :happydance:Click to expand...

I will be tomorrow if it's not in there. Just wonder how much I've spent trying to find out whats going on because they are so lack.


----------



## sammiwry

GoogilyBear said:


> Bumpy is all fine and well after a lovely bath. Maybe it was just being a lazy bumpy today lol. Doesn't mean it has to make me get all worried like that lol. As for my hip grant, I haven't had the chance to go to our letterbox yet so maybe just maybe there is solenoid in the poSt for me lol. I got my 190 grant 2 weeks after I sent the form and it went strate into my account, no letter to tell me I was getting it untill 3 weeks layer lol. I must apologises for any spelling errors on here, not used to using my iPod lol

Glad bumpy is playing ball now


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh chloe i forgot we are 38 weeks today, just 14 days to go!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: Please hurry up lil man!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: I forgot too Kerrie!
Yes hurry up little men! :)


----------



## xkirstyx

:dust:


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah could definitely be the case Nikki you never know! My movements and shape haven't rally changed at all either so it's a possibility! If that's the case don't reckon she'll move anyway! 

Googily glad LO is moving a bit more - a warm drink usually gets Ava moving she doesn't shift after a cold on lol! Gettng a USB keyboard today it's frustrating typing on my phone!


----------



## spencerbear

Well bath and paracetamol didnt work........going to strap up bump and g for a walk soon.

Oh and ive just gone from constipation to the opposite, great fun, not!!!!

Sorry think im in a moaning mood today, might have to go shut myself away until it passes :growlmad:


----------



## mummyclo

Erm..........why am i swooning over Shane Ward?? :rofl:
I was actually dribbling! :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive just had a bath and bh are still coming every 10-12 mins and uncomfortable, i hate this, its such a tease!!!!!


----------



## spencerbear

mummyclo said:


> Erm..........why am i swooning over Shane Ward?? :rofl:
> I was actually dribbling! :haha:

He is lovely though....


----------



## Kerrieann

mummyclo said:


> Erm..........why am i swooning over Shane Ward?? :rofl:
> I was actually dribbling! :haha:

Um because hes absolutely gorgeous!! :kiss::thumbup:


----------



## xkirstyx

im hungry!!!! nuffin nice in house to have and i want a good munch :(


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: I have never liked him before now! :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

xkirstyx said:


> im hungry!!!! nuffin nice in house to have and i want a good munch :(

I have some "christmas" Twiglets............but they are opened now! :haha:


----------



## cho

oooh i love twiglets!!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

wish i had the energy to walk to shop :(


----------



## mummyclo

:blush:
They are on their way to my tummy!
I feel a bit like my OH's ex is trying to steal my moment of having a baby!
She left my OH a message on his facebook yesterday, something about hopspital . 
She always want to be center of attention, and tbh i have my reasons for hating her!
It just pisses me off that she gets to me :cry:


----------



## mummyclo

Aww Kirsty :( Sorry x


----------



## sammiwry

There's nothing attractive about Shane ward in my mind


----------



## Pixxie

I'm feeling a bit odd today, totally don't feel myself! Everything is getting on my nerves (especially the cat) and I do believe I'm nesting since I just repacked bubs hospital bag 3 times then started to organise my own stuff... next on the agenda, bathroom! :haha: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

At least your getting stuff done Pixxie!
I am grumpy and not productive :(


----------



## mrsbling

I havent even got dressed out of my PJ's yet!!!!! 

Think I might have a weight watchers cottage pie and some veggies for lunch - then have a shower and change after that :thumbup: 

I havent got to go anywhere today so think I will just chill for a little bit longer :)

Aaahhh and my friend is comin over to see me Friday and has said if I need any cleaning done, she will sort it for me :)


----------



## mummyclo

Droooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Shane Ward! :kiss:
I think my hormones are making me crazy today!!
I go from, grumpy to sad to happy to drooling over men! :haha:


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls, docs went fine. Nothing new really.

Only bought my raspberry leaf capsules yesterday, anyone else taking them? What quantity?
My mam has grace till about 3pm so i'm about to launch myself at cleaning upstairs..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................any minute now!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

When dh goes back to work after lunch I will go shopping


----------



## mummyclo

I am taking 6 RLT a day now! :o


----------



## nikki-lou25

I was on 4 a day but I'm holding off til weekend given how string my BHs were yest! 

I started with 1 at 32 weeks & increased by 1 each week


----------



## hopefully2

Do you reckon i should start on one and work up over next 2 weeks then girls? Haven't had one braxton hicks yet but didn't on grace either.
Think my EPO is really working though, really period like pains last night after inserting it.


----------



## GoogilyBear

whats EPO? blonde moment XD x


----------



## mrsbling

Ive been taking 4 RLT capsules per day - might increase at weekend to 6.


----------



## mummyclo

Evening Primrose Oil :)


----------



## hopefully2

Ha ha sorry googily bear!! Its evening primrose oil, sounds like some sports enhancing steroid when you say EPO!! I think its supposed to help work on the cervix to soften it.

Hows your little one moving now?


----------



## cho

are they just your normal capsules? what do you do with it and when do you start and how many lol, and briefly whats it for again lol x


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Charotte! 20 questions lol!


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> 38 weeks today, just 14 days to go!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: Please hurry up lil man!!!!!!!!




mummyclo said:


> :rofl: I forgot too Kerrie!
> Yes hurry up little men! :)

Congratulations on 38 weeks Kerrie & Chloe :happydance:



mrsbling said:


> I am down to single figure now......... but she seems very comfy in there ;)

Wow....Not long left at all.....:happydance:

& thanks for your good wishes.:flower:.Im glad I went to get checked also...Felt so relieved & then LO wouldnt stop bouncing around last night, as if to say 'im Ok mama'! :baby:


----------



## mummyclo

Glad everything was ok Kelly! :)


----------



## Pixxie

Where do you get EPO from? I might have a bash at that myself xxx


----------



## KellyC75

I did go to see the midwife in the end this morning...She thinks I have a bug thats going around, so thats great...not! :nope:

I mentioned the swine flu vaccine & she said she couldnt advise, but I said, I only have 19 days to go, so not sure i'll bother....Have any of you ladies had it? :shrug:

All well & she said she can feel 3/5 babys head....But I dont need to engage, although I have been feeling relief from heartburn now :thumbup:


----------



## WILSMUM

I know what you mean about Ex's Chloe, I get that with my DHs exs (2 of em!)
One of them got preg and told him when she was like 3 or 4 weeks gone, we'd been trying to 2 years at this point and having a really tough time of it and she goes and falls preg bu accident while drinking and smoking and leading a basically very unhealthy lifestyle! I was gutted at the time but then we found out I was expecting a week or so after her announcement, but its meant all through this preg like my limelight has been stolen with regards to DHs family cause she got there first so to speak! Whenever I talk to his Nan she asks how I am etc and then is well Rachel this and Rachel that, like do I really give a rats arse how my husbands ex wife is coping with her pregnancy!
Oh and usually when the other one feels a bit left out and forgotten about she starts on on one of her long lies, usually about having a cancer scare or something - shes a very sick and immature person!


----------



## Mizze

vicky84 said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> Emily is now 4lb 8.5oz... til she gets weighed today. Dont have a whole lot of time to update but we're jst waiting on her feeding now, hopefully in two weeks she'll be home!!! :)

Brilliant news! :hugs:



mrsbling said:


> I am down to single figure now......... but she seems very comfy in there ;)

Single figures! Oh my God!



mummyclo said:


> OH yea im 38 weeks today! :dohh:
> Didn't even realise! :haha:

Congrats hon


Pixxie said:


> Where do you get EPO from? I might have a bash at that myself xxx

I got mine from boots

Right - have caught up enough to know Lozzy had her bavby - was thinking about her this morning as it happens so when I saw we had gone to 7 babies born I thought Ah ha! 

Hope everything went well and they are both okay. 

Havent caught up the last 4-5 pages so sorry if I missed anything - dashing out again now. Back later

Hope everyone else is good

Im going to be the only dreamer left soon - im not due fror 6 weeks and you will all be gone and have your LO's by then!! :cry:

Wait for me!!!!! :) 

:hugs: 
See you later 

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

i've not had the swine flu vaccie, not even been offered it!
DS was offered it last year but I didn't want him to have it seeing as the vaccine was such a rush through, and I'm pretty sure he'd had it anyway!


----------



## mummyclo

I had swine flu last year :sick:
I have never been so ill, but i got through it :)


----------



## Pixxie

I've not been offered the normal flu vaccine never mind the swine flu one! Personally I think they made a big fuss over nothing with swine flu, hundreds of thousands die from regular flu every year but 20 odd people die from swine flu and there is a nationwide panic? :saywhat: 

I wouldn't have the vaccine even if I wasn't pregnant, they rushed it through xxx


----------



## YoungNImum

I was offered it through work, i went to get swine flu and got my flu jab the same day, wasnt sure if i wonted flu jab along with swine flu but i got them anyway.
Saved me getting it when MW asked did i wont it.


----------



## Pixxie

Wish people would stop telling me to 'enjoy the peace and quiet' when I say I want bubs out, it's really patronising. Of course I know it will be hard when she is here, I'm not fricking stupid, but I've already waited long enough! :hissy: 

People just seem to ignore the fact it took 13 months for me to get pregnant, I bet they would be impatient too! :growlmad:


----------



## mummyclo

I don't think we have ever had this convo?
What is everyones conception stories? If your ok sharing!
My Oh lived away, we went on holiday and i got pregnant! I was on the pill and it was a complete surprise...but we couldn't be happier! :)
x


----------



## sammiwry

FFS why can't rox just get comfy and fall asleep not keep getting up to shift half an inch


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> I don't think we have ever had this convo?
> What is everyones conception stories? If your ok sharing!
> My Oh lived away, we went on holiday and i got pregnant! I was on the pill and it was a complete surprise...but we couldn't be happier! :)
> x


Good idea Chloe...:thumbup:

I will be back later & share mine, just going for a quick nap :sleep: Before getting DS2 from school :winkwink:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> I don't think we have ever had this convo?
> What is everyones conception stories? If your ok sharing!
> My Oh lived away, we went on holiday and i got pregnant! I was on the pill and it was a complete surprise...but we couldn't be happier! :)
> x

I was on the pill, but 2 days late starting my new packet when I fell pregnant. Me and dh lived at my parents at the time


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Good ol Reliable pill for you too Sammi eh!?


----------



## YoungNImum

I was on the mini pill but i had an absese in my tooth an was given anitbotics and it messed my routin up, it wasnt planned but we both couldnt be happier and to be honest i think its a perfect time for us both.


----------



## Pixxie

Sounds like the pill has a lot to answer for! :winkwink: 

We had a 'scare' a couple of years ago, I was 5 days late and my period is always like clockwork. We did a test together, it was negative, realised we were both gutted and decided to start trying. We tried and tried but nothing happened, 12th month of trying I was so sure we had done it, my temps were good and I had loads of symptoms but :witch: got me right on time. 

I got depressed and gave up, convinced myself I would never get pregnant. Next month came and went without us trying, just got on with our lives (miserably), the day my period was due I did a test just to confirm I wasn't pregnant again so I could get on with my life and the faintest second line came up. I didn't believe it, posted pictures on here, still didn't believe it. Did another test the morning after, another positive, did another next time I went to the loo, positive, decided I better tell OH, made me do another, positive :) xx


----------



## mummyclo

Awwww thats a nice story Pixxie! :hugs:
I do feel bad sometimes, when i read about people having to "try" because i didn't do anything! :haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

Whats everyone like for stretch marks, iv got some really firce ones below my bump pretty ulgy looking and really bright red, i use palmers sretch marks cream but pretty useless, im going to use bio oil afterwards as midwafe said it dosnt work as good while pregnant and your stretching all the time and its best to wait till after birth.


----------



## xkirstyx

well after having jack is was mega broody!!! really missed my bump and having him inside me so we decided to ntnp i think we only had to do it once or twice and i fell pregnant. jack was only 4months old! yeah i did then panic thinking omg have we done the right thing? but we cant wait jack will be 13months when emily comes and i cant wait to watch them grow up together! mind you i feel like i have been pregnant for 2years now and its been really hard going on my body so i cant wait to not be preg anymore and loose LOADS of fat!!!!


----------



## Pixxie

So many people around me just 'fell pregnant' while we were trying and it would tear me up, I knew it wasn't their fault but I always felt like it wasn't fair, I was trying so hard and they didn't even want to have a baby :dohh: worst thing is we didn't tell people we were trying so my friends got pregnant and then MOANED at me about it, saying they were thinking of aborting and all sorts. I wanted to hit them all... really hard :rofl: xxx


----------



## GoogilyBear

hopefully2 said:


> Ha ha sorry googily bear!! Its evening primrose oil, sounds like some sports enhancing steroid when you say EPO!! I think its supposed to help work on the cervix to soften it.
> 
> Hows your little one moving now?

o000ooo lol might have to invest in some of those and RLT :) (i know that one lol)

and yeah after having a bath its been non stop movement.. along with lots of really strong BH.. i am supposed to be hoovering, but every time i bend down it starts up lol.


----------



## Pixxie

YoungNImum said:


> Whats everyone like for stretch marks, iv got some really firce ones below my bump pretty ulgy looking and really bright red, i use palmers sretch marks cream but pretty useless, im going to use bio oil afterwards as midwafe said it dosnt work as good while pregnant and your stretching all the time and its best to wait till after birth.

I have some really horrible ones coming from my navel piercing scars, when bubs has a growth spurt they get blisters on because they just can't cope. They will go away though, my mum got LOADS with my brother (10lb 6 by section at 38 weeks!) and you could barely see them a couple of years later xxx


----------



## GoogilyBear

YoungNImum said:


> Whats everyone like for stretch marks, iv got some really firce ones below my bump pretty ulgy looking and really bright red, i use palmers sretch marks cream but pretty useless, im going to use bio oil afterwards as midwafe said it dosnt work as good while pregnant and your stretching all the time and its best to wait till after birth.

stretch marks + me = Covered lol. as you can see in my pic ive got quite a few.. but since that was taken 2 weeks ago, they have got a hell of a lot worse since then.. and nothing seems to be working for it either :/ and cos ive sensative skin.. i have to be carefull what i use... htey are so damn itchy too loL!


----------



## mummyclo

My stretch marks are really bad :cry: Bad enough for the MW to comment :cry:
That must have been rubbish Pixxie! But.....you will have your lovely baby girl soon! :hugs:
I have only ever seen good things about RLT...one lady on here had her baby after taking RLT and she got him out in ONE push!!! :o


----------



## mummyclo

My midwife said bicarb of soda is good for itchy stretch marks, put a LOT in the bath :)


----------



## hopefully2

c.holdway said:


> are they just your normal capsules? what do you do with it and when do you start and how many lol, and briefly whats it for again lol x

Charlotte i am just using normal capsules i got in boots. I am swallowing one in the morning and inserting one as high as i can at night. I was surprised but they do just break down and absorb with only a slight increase in discharge.
As far as i know its supposed to work at getting the cervix ready for delivery, softening it i think.

Here is a thread about EPO and RLT :
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...4-evening-primrose-oil-rasberry-leaf-tea.html


----------



## YoungNImum

Another twin pic for you Nut_Shake :thumbup:

this is one from a few years ago when we where 16 at school formal.
MIght be small because i uploaded it from my pc, but i think if you click on it, it shows up abit bigger?
 



Attached Files:







alfie 111.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## GoogilyBear

so you just get these capsuals and put one up your.. (fave word time) Foof XD.. or swallow one or both...? hmm lol


----------



## YoungNImum

Ino this might sound awful but thank god im not the only one complaining about stretchys, haha, Ouch blisters sounds really painful aswell.


----------



## mummyclo

Mine are really bad hun! My belly and hips are covered!
I should have expected it really as i got lots when i grew boobs etc as a teenager :(


----------



## GoogilyBear

mummyclo said:


> My midwife said bicarb of soda is good for itchy stretch marks, put a LOT in the bath :)

wish i had known this earlier lol.. had a bath this morning to get bumpy on the move XD


----------



## Nessicle

Been for my massage it was soo nice! 

Me and OH started trying in December and it took 3 months but conceived in March! 

I dont have any stretchies (yet) but my mums had 4 kids and non either and I take after her. I do have an awful rash on my belly from itching and me scratching and it's soooo sore!


----------



## sammiwry

I was a bit upset last night when i found more stretchies on my boobs :-( thought I only had 4/5 on one but noticed last night my other boob has quite a few too :-(. Not so upset about the ones in my thighs as I've always had them there


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Been for my massage it was soo nice!
> 
> Me and OH started trying in December and it took 3 months but conceived in March!
> 
> I dont have any stretchies (yet) but my mums had 4 kids and non either and I take after her. I do have an awful rash on my belly from itching and me scratching and it's soooo sore!

Glad you enjoyed your massage!


----------



## mummyclo

Glad your massage was nice Ness :)


----------



## mummyclo

Has anyone noticed a boob growth spurt?
Woke up this morning and my boobs are huge! :haha:
My OH will be happy when he gets home! :rofl:


----------



## mrsbling

Thought I would try and get a bump picture today..... DH isnt keen in me exposing myself on the internet :haha: so thought I would just do one clothed........ cant get to grips with this camera though so they havent come out too well!!!!


I feel like the size of the world, even though I am still in size 10 maternity....... I am only 5ft 2" so dont carry it well, but everyone keeps telling me that I am all bump.

I cant wait to have LO in my arms, and be back in my normal clothes :)


----------



## mummyclo

Beautiful Bump!! Nice and round :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ness - Oooh lovely massage! Glad you enjoyed!

Regarding trying to conceive, erm, we didn't really try. I'd been on the pill for 10 years, got scared i'd damaged myself and couldnt ever have babies because id been on it for so long, and a couple of months later i fell pregnant. We weren't trying, it was just like, well whatever happens.

Regarding stretchies, i dont have any just yet (touch wood!) but still scared they may come!

And has Lozzy had her bub?!?! Not sure if i've missed something, lol!

I just met up with my NCT course girls for tea and cakes! Was really nice :)


----------



## YoungNImum

I seen the MW today and she didnt mention the stretch marks which was surprised about as they look nasty :nope:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00445.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nut_Shake

mrsbling - for being 5'2'' you're bump is a lovely size! Smaller girls can tend to really get big, but you're looking great!

mummyclo - ''My OH will be happy when he gets home!'' LOL!!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

They don't look too bad hun x
And yes Nat Lozzy had her baby! :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Well he will! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

I was about to Hoover the downstairs and guess what rox found to play with?! Why do I bother while there is still fluff flying :-(


----------



## Nut_Shake

Youngnimum - those do look quite deep, not a lot of them tho, but once baby comes they will very quickly start to fade to light silvery streaks. Bio oil also helps a lot


----------



## Nut_Shake

OH WOW! Congrats Lozzy! You see what happens, i pop out for a few hours and people have babies, that teaches me, I should not go anywhere!!


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> I was about to Hoover the downstairs and guess what rox found to play with?! Why do I bother while there is still fluff flying :-(

Tatty? :rofl:
I love rox, shes so cute!


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I was about to Hoover the downstairs and guess what rox found to play with?! Why do I bother while there is still fluff flying :-(
> 
> Tatty? :rofl:
> I love rox, shes so cute!Click to expand...

How did you guess Chloe? Poor tatty has no nose, no eyes, a hole in his nose and head. We can't reach the fluff so no idea how she does it!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Thats just a sign of love.... she shows tatty she loves him by ripping him up!


----------



## GoogilyBear

as for trying to concieve, we really wernt lol. this story could well make you ladies laugh lol.

i split up with my OH just after christmas, was totally gutted about it and it took me a few weeks or so to get over him. Now being the young Bisexual female that i am, a girl from my school years admitted she was lesbian and had recently come out to the world, and she also admitted her first proper female crush was on me!!
(my first proper crush was on her best friend who happends to be the godmother of this baby btw, i love her too much for anything to ever happen with her so.. and i love my OH wayyyyyy tooo much to ever leave him again) anyway..
i got with this other girl (laura) and we were fine for the first month or so, untill i admit, i got bored.. lol.. and my OH admitted he missed me and wanted me back and was willing to fight laura for my affection. I still loved OH very much but i cared alot for laura too so didnt know what to do for a while. and.. like a fool. was sleeping with OH while with laura. It was my birthday the day i concieved this LO, and i was in a relationship with laura at the time.. even tho i was sleeping with OH ahha :s confusing i know lol.

soooo i me and OH found out i was pregant, i told laura and made up some really stupid excuses so she didnt know that i had been cheating, but i know that she knew anyway and she wasnt that bothered. heartbroken inside but wasnt showing it and i felt terrible for hurting her.

it took be untill i was 13 weeks pregnant to decide that i was keeping the baby :) i split with laura and got back with OH and we have never been happier :) we were together 2years before all of this happend so i couldnt just throw it all away and be with a girl.. i couldnt take someones future life from them either.

But now we arel over the moon about it now :)

heres some of my alfull stretch marks :(

https://i51.tinypic.com/2djzas6.jpg
https://i52.tinypic.com/so60t0.jpg

one side is worse then the other me thinks


----------



## YoungNImum

Nut_Shake said:


> Youngnimum - those do look quite deep, not a lot of them tho, but once baby comes they will very quickly start to fade to light silvery streaks. Bio oil also helps a lot

every single one is worth it tho, yea gonna use bio oil afterwards. x


----------



## Nut_Shake

YoungNImum said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Youngnimum - those do look quite deep, not a lot of them tho, but once baby comes they will very quickly start to fade to light silvery streaks. Bio oil also helps a lot
> 
> every single one is worth it tho, yea gonna use bio oil afterwards. xClick to expand...

DEF!! Every mark on our bodies as a result of pregnancy only reminds us of what we did for our beautiful babies! :D


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: Thats just a sign of love.... she shows tatty she loves him by ripping him up!

I make the time 3.40pm, there is no tatty fluff on the carpet unless it's under the sofa let's see how long it lasts!


----------



## YoungNImum

GoogilyBear said:


> as for trying to concieve, we really wernt lol. this story could well make you ladies laugh lol.
> 
> i split up with my OH just after christmas, was totally gutted about it and it took me a few weeks or so to get over him. Now being the young Bisexual female that i am, a girl from my school years admitted she was lesbian and had recently come out to the world, and she also admitted her first proper female crush was on me!!
> (my first proper crush was on her best friend who happends to be the godmother of this baby btw, i love her too much for anything to ever happen with her so.. and i love my OH wayyyyyy tooo much to ever leave him again) anyway..
> i got with this other girl (laura) and we were fine for the first month or so, untill i admit, i got bored.. lol.. and my OH admitted he missed me and wanted me back and was willing to fight laura for my affection. I still loved OH very much but i cared alot for laura too so didnt know what to do for a while. and.. like a fool. was sleeping with OH while with laura. It was my birthday the day i concieved this LO, and i was in a relationship with laura at the time.. even tho i was sleeping with OH ahha :s confusing i know lol.
> 
> soooo i me and OH found out i was pregant, i told laura and made up some really stupid excuses so she didnt know that i had been cheating, but i know that she knew anyway and she wasnt that bothered. heartbroken inside but wasnt showing it and i felt terrible for hurting her.
> 
> it took be untill i was 13 weeks pregnant to decide that i was keeping the baby :) i split with laura and got back with OH and we have never been happier :) we were together 2years before all of this happend so i couldnt just throw it all away and be with a girl.. i couldnt take someones future life from them either.
> 
> But now we arel over the moon about it now :)
> 
> heres some of my alfull stretch marks :(
> 
> https://i51.tinypic.com/2djzas6.jpg
> https://i52.tinypic.com/so60t0.jpg
> 
> one side is worse then the other me thinks



Its all worked out well for you then :thumbup: :hugs:

_ just noticed im due a day after you _


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: 
I don't know why i watch Baby Story, they always just have a c-section or epidural and its boring! :haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

Nut_Shake said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Youngnimum - those do look quite deep, not a lot of them tho, but once baby comes they will very quickly start to fade to light silvery streaks. Bio oil also helps a lot
> 
> every single one is worth it tho, yea gonna use bio oil afterwards. xClick to expand...
> 
> DEF!! Every mark on our bodies as a result of pregnancy only reminds us of what we did for our beautiful babies! :DClick to expand...

yes your 100% correct, i uploaded another twin pic for you, from when we where 16 :blush:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Googilybear - WOAH! Thats a story and a half! I feel like such a boring goody 2 shoes compared to the things you've been up to!! Its great though that you've ended up where you are and know exactly what you want. I dont think there should ever be regrets in peoples lives, everything that happens helps you to learn and understand what it is you want from life.

Dont even worry about the stretchmarks, they will fade and bio oil helps (im such a bio oil fiend!) And as Youngnimum said, every mark is worth it for a happy healthy bub!!


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> :rofl:
> I don't know why i watch Baby Story, they always just have a c-section or epidural and its boring! :haha:

You've reminded me I need to look into spinal taps as an alternative to an epidural.


----------



## GoogilyBear

Its all worked out well for you then :thumbup: :hugs:

_ just noticed im due a day after you _[/QUOTE]

haha i guess it did :) ive not been happier tho. i lost a good friend but gained a happy family out of it :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

AHHHHH!! I just saw it!! Hahaha that's so sweet!! You guys really look similiar! I see you made sure though that you wore very different coloured dresses, lol! It must be so lovely to share that much of a closeness with someone, i mean, you shared a womb! I really find it just so fascinating!! xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

sammiwry said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> I don't know why i watch Baby Story, they always just have a c-section or epidural and its boring! :haha:
> 
> You've reminded me I need to look into spinal taps as an alternative to an epidural.Click to expand...

Not spinal tap, spinal block (i was saying spinal tap too and someone laughed at me because they are quite different, lol!)

I've looked into this alot and have opted for a spinal block, let me find and send you the links i found, one sec...


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> I don't know why i watch Baby Story, they always just have a c-section or epidural and its boring! :haha:
> 
> You've reminded me I need to look into spinal taps as an alternative to an epidural.Click to expand...
> 
> Not spinal tap, spinal block (i was saying spinal tap too and someone laughed at me because they are quite different, lol!)
> 
> I've looked into this alot and have opted for a spinal block, let me find and send you the links i found, one sec...Click to expand...

Haha yeas just found that out from google when they started going on about it otherwise being known as a lumbar puncture! 

It's more a case of if it's just an injection with no need to tape a canula up my back then it's instantly my preference as it gets around my allergy to plasters


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Spinal Tap!!! Aren't they a band! :haha:
They don't do "mobile" epidurals here...i think thats what u mean?


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> I've looked into this alot and have opted for a spinal block, let me find and send you the links i found, one sec...


Would you mind sending me the links too please....Although I am having a spinal, just would like to read up some more :thumbup:

Thanks Nat :flower:


----------



## Mizze

mrsbling said:


> Thought I would try and get a bump picture today..... DH isnt keen in me exposing myself on the internet :haha: so thought I would just do one clothed........ cant get to grips with this camera though so they havent come out too well!!!!
> 
> View attachment 137466
> View attachment 137467
> 
> I feel like the size of the world, even though I am still in size 10 maternity....... I am only 5ft 2" so dont carry it well, but everyone keeps telling me that I am all bump.
> 
> I cant wait to have LO in my arms, and be back in my normal clothes :)

Oh you look lovely Mrsbling - and Nat is right, you do carry it well. 



Nut_Shake said:


> OH WOW! Congrats Lozzy! You see what happens, i pop out for a few hours and people have babies, that teaches me, I should not go anywhere!!

Nope - same thing happened to me - we will have to stay on here all the time now! :thumbup:



mummyclo said:


> :rofl:
> I don't know why i watch Baby Story, they always just have a c-section or epidural and its boring! :haha:

I know - its not interesting if you are looking for a more natural birth is it - they are always just strapped to a bed too - :growlmad:

Phew, finally have had a proper chance to catch up. Just finished a yummy lemon muffin and a cuppa - will pay for it later Ive no doubt with the heart burn. 

Our conception story is slightly complicated in that I concieved 3 times in a year which at 37 is surprising. We stopped concraceptive when I went on honeymoon in .May/June last year and I concieved in early July - sadly I lost that one in late August, we concieved again in September but lost it again at the end of Nov/ beginning of December. :angel: :angel: After which I decided I needed a break for a month (christmas was hard last year - so different from this one!) So we started trying again in Mid January - and nothing happened which for me was a shock as Id caught immediately before with both - but I was still WAY too stressed for us to be successful. I started seeing a stress counsellor in Feb and agreed to leave it for several months to recover emotionally from my mmc's.I was thinking we would start again properly in June or July. Our anniversary is in April so we went away for the weekend. I relaxed totally and we had a lovely weekend, I knew it was ovulation time but I just left that at the back of my mind and concentrated on enjoying myself. 

I tested on my AF date 2 weeks later because I had tests left over and I wanted to prove I wasnt so I could put it aside and not wonder - id just come back from my first gym visit in months - had done a really hard run on the machine too! - and there it was, a BFP, I REALLY wasnt expecting it and spent the next 3 days crying because I wasnt sure I was ready to cope with another loss. Thankfully this little one was a sticky bean. :cloud9::cloud9:

No stretch marks yet but theres plenty of time yet..... and I think I have the start of one. Id be surprised if I didnt get them because I have them on my boobs and hips due a growth spurt as a teen. 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: Spinal Tap!!! Aren't they a band! :haha:
> They don't do "mobile" epidurals here...i think thats what u mean?

They dont at basingstoke either so they tape it up your back and over your shoulder so it doesn't come out but I can't have plasters or the alternatives at all


----------



## KellyC75

Well after a 10 year age gap between my Sons, I didnt really want a big gap again....

However we decided to get married & plan our emmigration to Australia before trying for another LO :baby:

Then there were huge delays in recieving our visa & thought we may not even get it (after 2 years of applying)....:dohh:

So we decided to stop the pill & 'see what happens' 'if its meant to be' & all that 

It took a bit over a year when we found out the great news :cloud9: & also recieved our visas!....:happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

mummyclo said:


> :rofl:
> I don't know why i watch Baby Story, they always just have a c-section or epidural and its boring! :haha:

Ive just watched that too and was thinking the same, think its an american thing tho as the doctors make more money out of it! But the women are so used to it, they already go in thinking of having an epi :wacko:

Our "conception story" was that we were trying for 2 years and were getting fed up and were going to make an apt with doc to discuss fertility testing when i said we will have 1 more month and will try all new things, we both started vits, stopped smoking and drinking, i used the clear blue fertility monitor and we had sex every day!! Not sure what done it but i had cramping from the day i ovultaed so suspected i was pregnant but didnt want to get my hopes up but got my bfp at 8dp,quiet early but just knew i was right! We couldnt have been happier, and cant believe i have waited so long for him now and he will be here very soon! :cloud9:


----------



## peaches31

my oh was really scared to have any more kids. he has 1 son who is now 15. shortly after his wife gave birth she passed away at the age of 20! after 6 years of us being together and me wanting another baby (i have 2 girls from a previous marriage. 14 & 8) he finally said ok. stop taking the pill and we will try in about a year! that was in feb. then on my birthday in march i got pregnant! i took 2 tests and showed him when he got home from work. he couldnt believe it happened so fast. he made me buy another test and yup it was positive! he still didnt believe it so he took a test himself just to make sure they werent defective and just all said positive!:haha: he finally believed it when it showed that he wasnt pregnant!:haha: so hes a year earlier than planned but very wanted and very welcome addition!


----------



## YoungNImum

GoogilyBear said:


> Its all worked out well for you then :thumbup: :hugs:
> 
> _ just noticed im due a day after you _

haha i guess it did :) ive not been happier tho. i lost a good friend but gained a happy family out of it :)[/QUOTE]

yes and aslong as you are happy, thats the main thing. :thumbup:



Nut_Shake said:


> AHHHHH!! I just saw it!! Hahaha that's so sweet!! You guys really look similiar! I see you made sure though that you wore very different coloured dresses, lol! It must be so lovely to share that much of a closeness with someone, i mean, you shared a womb! I really find it just so fascinating!! xx

Yes my twin always said she wonted red and i wonted a golden colour or yellow, plus i think it was nicer us not having the same dress, it was a great time because we both went and got are makeup and hair done together, which was fun rather than doing it all on your own.


----------



## KellyC75

Im loving reading everyones stories....:hugs: Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nut_Shake

Info about both:
https://www.aboutoperations.co.uk/spinal-epidural-anaesthesia.html

Forum from womens experiences with both:
https://www.pregnancy-info.net/forums/Cesarean_Section/spinal_VS_epidural/

https://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/childbirth/82921-epidural-vs-spinal-block/AllOnOnePage

A confusing study due to the big scary wording, but its quite interesting. The conclusion is that really there is no massive difference side effect wise:
https://apps.who.int/rhl/reviews/CD003765.pdf


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze what a lovely story!!


Ooo Chloe another reason i love rox so much, she was born the day we got the BFP


----------



## mummyclo

Thanks Ladies! I love hearing everyones stories! :hugs:
So glad our bubs are nearly or already fully cooked!
Also thinking of Sherri :hugs:
And everyone whos bubs were early but are doing well :)


----------



## WILSMUM

Thats what I thought as well chloe!!! :rofl:

Well as for my TTC story - DH and I got together in October 2007 and at the time I had the coil inserted but I wasn't happy with it and DH thought he could feel it stratching him at certain times of the month so December 2007 I went to have it removed and to go on the pill. We'd kinda discussed ttc and had decided it would be nice to have a baby of our own as we both have kids from previous relationships but as we were planning on getting married in March 2008 we'd kinda decided to wait till after then. Anyway we've never been very good at abstaining and the night before I was due to have the coil out we DTD, I took one pill that night but then we were talking and I said I was worried about taking the pill if our little indiscreation had resulted n pregnancy so we just decided to sod it basically and start trying there and then not expecting there to be any problems seeing as we both already had kids all of which had been conceived pretty much first time of trying!!
Well obviously things didn't happen and we started seeing a fertility specialist at the hospital to get checked out, all initial checks with me came back perfect and although DHs sperm analysis wasn't 100% there wasn't anything wrong enough that should cause us to not be able to concieve iykwim!
So at our appointment in Feb/March 2009 I got booked in for a lap & dye only to find out a couple of weeks later that I was preg so cancelled it only then to miscarry at 5 weeks! Then DH and I went through a real rocky patch where he just wanted to call it a day with ttc and it really came between us, eventually though he calmed down and agreed that we'd carry on but not as full on as we had been and we started back seeing the fertility specialist and I rebooked my lap & dye for November 2009 which showed my tubes to be all concertinaed and crinkled! It wasn't the end of the world as there was a way through but obv with DH's slightly less then perfect sperm it was just making life a lot more complicated for the sperm to reach the egg!
But it meant we'd kinda accepted that the only way we would have a baby of our own would be via IVF!
And then low and behold almost exactly a year to the day i got my first BFP I find out I'm pregnant again, obviously we were on tenter hooks that the same would happen as the year before but we got past 5 weeks, then 6 and then at 7 weeks I had some slight bleeding after sex so was sent straight to hosp for a scan which showed a perfectly healthy little prawn with a very strong heartbeat! And since then its been pretty much plain sailing! And I can't believe this little bundle we tried so hard for and waited so long for will be here in 5 sleeps!!!!


----------



## cho

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: Charotte! 20 questions lol!

I know sorry lol


hopefully2 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> are they just your normal capsules? what do you do with it and when do you start and how many lol, and briefly whats it for again lol x
> 
> Charlotte i am just using normal capsules i got in boots. I am swallowing one in the morning and inserting one as high as i can at night. I was surprised but they do just break down and absorb with only a slight increase in discharge.
> As far as i know its supposed to work at getting the cervix ready for delivery, softening it i think.
> 
> Here is a thread about EPO and RLT :
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...4-evening-primrose-oil-rasberry-leaf-tea.htmlClick to expand...

Thanks hun, i might try that, is anyone else using it?


mummyclo said:


> Has anyone noticed a boob growth spurt?
> Woke up this morning and my boobs are huge! :haha:
> My OH will be happy when he gets home! :rofl:

 yes mine have ! DH is very pleased, just a shame he isnt allowed near me lol



mrsbling said:


> Thought I would try and get a bump picture today..... DH isnt keen in me exposing myself on the internet :haha: so thought I would just do one clothed........ cant get to grips with this camera though so they havent come out too well!!!!
> 
> View attachment 137466
> View attachment 137467
> 
> I feel like the size of the world, even though I am still in size 10 maternity....... I am only 5ft 2" so dont carry it well, but everyone keeps telling me that I am all bump.
> 
> I cant wait to have LO in my arms, and be back in my normal clothes :)

great bump:thumbup:


YoungNImum said:


> I seen the MW today and she didnt mention the stretch marks which was surprised about as they look nasty :nope:

 they look sore, but dont worry they will fade quicker than you think!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Mizze said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> Thought I would try and get a bump picture today..... DH isnt keen in me exposing myself on the internet :haha: so thought I would just do one clothed........ cant get to grips with this camera though so they havent come out too well!!!!
> 
> View attachment 137466
> View attachment 137467
> 
> I feel like the size of the world, even though I am still in size 10 maternity....... I am only 5ft 2" so dont carry it well, but everyone keeps telling me that I am all bump.
> 
> I cant wait to have LO in my arms, and be back in my normal clothes :)
> 
> Oh you look lovely Mrsbling - and Nat is right, you do carry it well.
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> OH WOW! Congrats Lozzy! You see what happens, i pop out for a few hours and people have babies, that teaches me, I should not go anywhere!!Click to expand...
> 
> Nope - same thing happened to me - we will have to stay on here all the time now! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> I don't know why i watch Baby Story, they always just have a c-section or epidural and its boring! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I know - its not interesting if you are looking for a more natural birth is it - they are always just strapped to a bed too - :growlmad:
> 
> Phew, finally have had a proper chance to catch up. Just finished a yummy lemon muffin and a cuppa - will pay for it later Ive no doubt with the heart burn.
> 
> Our conception story is slightly complicated in that I concieved 3 times in a year which at 37 is surprising. We stopped concraceptive when I went on honeymoon in .May/June last year and I concieved in early July - sadly I lost that one in late August, we concieved again in September but lost it again at the end of Nov/ beginning of December. :angel: :angel: After which I decided I needed a break for a month (christmas was hard last year - so different from this one!) So we started trying again in Mid January - and nothing happened which for me was a shock as Id caught immediately before with both - but I was still WAY too stressed for us to be successful. I started seeing a stress counsellor in Feb and agreed to leave it for several months to recover emotionally from my mmc's.I was thinking we would start again properly in June or July. Our anniversary is in April so we went away for the weekend. I relaxed totally and we had a lovely weekend, I knew it was ovulation time but I just left that at the back of my mind and concentrated on enjoying myself.
> 
> I tested on my AF date 2 weeks later because I had tests left over and I wanted to prove I wasnt so I could put it aside and not wonder - id just come back from my first gym visit in months - had done a really hard run on the machine too! - and there it was, a BFP, I REALLY wasnt expecting it and spent the next 3 days crying because I wasnt sure I was ready to cope with another loss. Thankfully this little one was a sticky bean. :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> No stretch marks yet but theres plenty of time yet..... and I think I have the start of one. Id be surprised if I didnt get them because I have them on my boobs and hips due a growth spurt as a teen.
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

What a lovely and emotional story xx So glad this bub stuck, bet you're so excited :) xx



KellyC75 said:


> Well after a 10 year age gap between my Sons, I didnt really want a big gap again....
> 
> However we decided to get married & plan our emmigration to Australia before trying for another LO :baby:
> 
> Then there were huge delays in recieving our visa & thought we may not even get it (after 2 years of applying)....:dohh:
> 
> So we decided to stop the pill & 'see what happens' 'if its meant to be' & all that
> 
> It took a bit over a year when we found out the great news :cloud9: & also recieved our visas!....:happydance:

Ahhh that's so lovely! Visas and Babies... Sounds like a program, lol! xx



Kerrieann said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> I don't know why i watch Baby Story, they always just have a c-section or epidural and its boring! :haha:
> 
> Ive just watched that too and was thinking the same, think its an american thing tho as the doctors make more money out of it! But the women are so used to it, they already go in thinking of having an epi :wacko:
> 
> Our "conception story" was that we were trying for 2 years and were getting fed up and were going to make an apt with doc to discuss fertility testing when i said we will have 1 more month and will try all new things, we both started vits, stopped smoking and drinking, i used the clear blue fertility monitor and we had sex every day!! Not sure what done it but i had cramping from the day i ovultaed so suspected i was pregnant but didnt want to get my hopes up but got my bfp at 8dp,quiet early but just knew i was right! We couldnt have been happier, and cant believe i have waited so long for him now and he will be here very soon! :cloud9:Click to expand...

So happy it finally happened for you, bet those 2 years you were trying feel like another lifetime now! Your little one will be here so soon :) xx



peaches31 said:


> my oh was really scared to have any more kids. he has 1 son who is now 15. shortly after his wife gave birth she passed away at the age of 20! after 6 years of us being together and me wanting another baby (i have 2 girls from a previous marriage. 14 & 8) he finally said ok. stop taking the pill and we will try in about a year! that was in feb. then on my birthday in march i got pregnant! i took 2 tests and showed him when he got home from work. he couldnt believe it happened so fast. he made me buy another test and yup it was positive! he still didnt believe it so he took a test himself just to make sure they werent defective and just all said positive!:haha: he finally believed it when it showed that he wasnt pregnant!:haha: so hes a year earlier than planned but very wanted and very welcome addition!

My lord how awful that she passed away at 20, thats so sad!

You must be so excited for the new little addition :) xx


----------



## Mizze

peaches31 said:


> my oh was really scared to have any more kids. he has 1 son who is now 15. shortly after his wife gave birth she passed away at the age of 20! after 6 years of us being together and me wanting another baby (i have 2 girls from a previous marriage. 14 & 8) he finally said ok. stop taking the pill and we will try in about a year! that was in feb. then on my birthday in march i got pregnant! i took 2 tests and showed him when he got home from work. he couldnt believe it happened so fast. he made me buy another test and yup it was positive! *he still didnt believe it so he took a test himself just to make sure they werent defective and just all said positive! he finally believed it when it showed that he wasnt pregnant!* so hes a year earlier than planned but very wanted and very welcome addition!

:rofl: Aw bless him - how lovely for you - how are you doing? 



mummyclo said:


> Thanks Ladies! I love hearing everyones stories! :hugs:
> So glad our bubs are nearly or already fully cooked!
> Also thinking of Sherri :hugs:
> And everyone whos bubs were early but are doing well :)

I think of Sherri too - I hope this little bean sticks properly, I cannot imagine where she gets her strength.


Had a second antenatal last night - it was on breastfeeding and very useful. I picked up a few things I didnt know and DH is now fully committed to the bf thing. BUT god help you if you werent going to do it - she wasnt exactly unbiased!! Anyway, what I found most interesting was that they are starting to look into the antebacterial properties of breastmilk and the fact that it seems to have an active effect on various types of cancer cells. 

Most of what she said Id seen on the special DVD they give you here - which is excellent but there were extra things too. - Reassuring stuff about what is normal etc. 

Anyone watching Baby whisperer? 

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> Ok tmi but but im normally quiet constipated and have been since around 14 weeks but just had a mega clear out, it was horrid, never had that before and along with that all the pains in the night, im wondering if the pains were buiding up to that? cant think that ive eaten anything dodgy tho :shrug:

 That's what I had Sunday night. Think there's a nasty bug going around. (I was in the hospital on Friday for my scan so probably picked it up there??)



YoungNImum said:


> i got my £190 after 8 days, id ring up maybe? 3 weeks seems a long time to wait?

 It was 5 weeks for mine



KellyC75 said:


> I did go to see the midwife in the end this morning...She thinks I have a bug thats going around, so thats great...not! :nope:
> 
> I mentioned the swine flu vaccine & she said she couldnt advise, but I said, I only have 19 days to go, so not sure i'll bother....Have any of you ladies had it? :shrug:
> 
> All well & she said she can feel 3/5 babys head....But I dont need to engage, although I have been feeling relief from heartburn now :thumbup:

 This year it is a combined flu/swine vaccine. I had it with no problems. Apparantely in protects LO upto 6 months after their born. Also I didn't want to risking having any kind of flu and then having to care for my LO.


----------



## Nut_Shake

WILSMUM said:


> Thats what I thought as well chloe!!! :rofl:
> 
> Well as for my TTC story - DH and I got together in October 2007 and at the time I had the coil inserted but I wasn't happy with it and DH thought he could feel it stratching him at certain times of the month so December 2007 I went to have it removed and to go on the pill. We'd kinda discussed ttc and had decided it would be nice to have a baby of our own as we both have kids from previous relationships but as we were planning on getting married in March 2008 we'd kinda decided to wait till after then. Anyway we've never been very good at abstaining and the night before I was due to have the coil out we DTD, I took one pill that night but then we were talking and I said I was worried about taking the pill if our little indiscreation had resulted n pregnancy so we just decided to sod it basically and start trying there and then not expecting there to be any problems seeing as we both already had kids all of which had been conceived pretty much first time of trying!!
> Well obviously things didn't happen and we started seeing a fertility specialist at the hospital to get checked out, all initial checks with me came back perfect and although DHs sperm analysis wasn't 100% there wasn't anything wrong enough that should cause us to not be able to concieve iykwim!
> So at our appointment in Feb/March 2009 I got booked in for a lap & dye only to find out a couple of weeks later that I was preg so cancelled it only then to miscarry at 5 weeks! Then DH and I went through a real rocky patch where he just wanted to call it a day with ttc and it really came between us, eventually though he calmed down and agreed that we'd carry on but not as full on as we had been and we started back seeing the fertility specialist and I rebooked my lap & dye for November 2009 which showed my tubes to be all concertinaed and crinkled! It wasn't the end of the world as there was a way through but obv with DH's slightly less then perfect sperm it was just making life a lot more complicated for the sperm to reach the egg!
> But it meant we'd kinda accepted that the only way we would have a baby of our own would be via IVF!
> And then low and behold almost exactly a year to the day i got my first BFP I find out I'm pregnant again, obviously we were on tenter hooks that the same would happen as the year before but we got past 5 weeks, then 6 and then at 7 weeks I had some slight bleeding after sex so was sent straight to hosp for a scan which showed a perfectly healthy little prawn with a very strong heartbeat! And since then its been pretty much plain sailing! And I can't believe this little bundle we tried so hard for and waited so long for will be here in 5 sleeps!!!!

Wow! What a lovely story, but that really must have all been so difficult to go through, so glad you got through it together. And now all the more reason to appreciate what a blessing these little bubs in us are. OMG 5 sleeps!!!!!!! xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Congrats to Lozzy - can't wait to hear all about it.

So happy that Juliet is going home.

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I think I will try the EPO in the foof method next week :haha: WTH are we like on here?? 

Our TTC story isnt really colourful this time but I'll tell you about Aimee too so I have something to share lol! 

My hubby is Vickyg84s cousin so I've known him years, and the more I saw him the more I wanted to be with him! We got together in Feb 06 and moved in together in Oct! :happydance: He had mentioned didnt really want children when we first met but out of the blue in summer '07 he said "I want to be a Dad" and I nearly fell off the sofa I was lying on! He admitted he was worried he'd not be anyy good because of his anxiety.
I came off the pill but it took 14 cycles to conceive Aimee (I have stupid long cycles) and I'd just started having myself checked out when I got pregnant. I bled and thought it wasnt to be, but she was fine - and to top it off when he told me he wanted a baby he said "I'd love a girl with blonde hair blue eyes for some reason and I'd like to call her Amy" He got his baby Amy (after his Grandma) and was/is an brilliant Dad. 

I knew I wanted more than 1 baby so after a loooong talk we said we'd wait til Aimee was 1 and see how we felt...but at New Year I just happened to say something about trying for a baby this year and he said "yeh ok then" :happydance: I got pregnant my 2nd cycle this time but had nooo idea I'd be pregnant because I got tonsillitis and my temp was soaring so thought I had NO CHANCE because we only dtd once! Well I got some cheapo HPTs and one day on impulse I did one & got a faint line n thought it was a naff test so left it a day or so n then got a proper BFP! Little faster than expected but thrilled and despite the bleedin early days (again) this pregnancy has been a dream too!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

nikki-lou25 said:


> I think I will try the EPO in the foof method next week :haha: WTH are we like on here??
> 
> Our TTC story isnt really colourful this time but I'll tell you about Aimee too so I have something to share lol!
> 
> My hubby is Vickyg84s cousin so I've known him years, and the more I saw him the more I wanted to be with him! We got together in Feb 06 and moved in together in Oct! :happydance: He had mentioned didnt really want children when we first met but out of the blue in summer '07 he said "I want to be a Dad" and I nearly fell off the sofa I was lying on! He admitted he was worried he'd not be anyy good because of his anxiety.
> I came off the pill but it took 14 cycles to conceive Aimee (I have stupid long cycles) and I'd just started having myself checked out when I got pregnant. I bled and thought it wasnt to be, but she was fine - and to top it off when he told me he wanted a baby he said "I'd love a girl with blonde hair blue eyes for some reason and I'd like to call her Amy" He got his baby Amy (after his Grandma) and was/is an brilliant Dad.
> 
> I knew I wanted more than 1 baby so after a loooong talk we said we'd wait til Aimee was 1 and see how we felt...but at New Year I just happened to say something about trying for a baby this year and he said "yeh ok then" :happydance: I got pregnant my 2nd cycle this time but had nooo idea I'd be pregnant because I got tonsillitis and my temp was soaring so thought I had NO CHANCE because we only dtd once! Well I got some cheapo HPTs and one day on impulse I did one & got a faint line n thought it was a naff test so left it a day or so n then got a proper BFP! Little faster than expected but thrilled and despite the bleedin early days (again) this pregnancy has been a dream too!!

Thats so sweet!! And i always say it, but Aimee is just so friggin cute!! You're very lucky :) xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Thanks Nat - shes bloody gorgeous (of course I'll say that coz I'm her Mum) 

I cant wait to see everyones babies!! Its all gettin sooo close!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hmmm... My story...

Hubs and i met in a club in late 2003, we were, erm, very randy young'uns, wherever and whenever as many times as was humanly possible without me losing the ability to walk properly... :blush:

We got engaged after a year of 'dating', had a big engagement party, married about 8 months after that with an even bigger wedding set out over 2 weekends (its what my hubbys family do, i didnt mind too much tho, lol).

After being married for 4 months my MIL fell ill with leukemia. It was an awful time for us all, we spent every day for a year at the hospital or at her home whilst she recovered from sessions of chemo. It was difficult for mine and hubs relationship, so much going on and unable to focus on our new marriage, but it made is so much stronger in the end. Unfortunately she passed away just after our 2 year anniversary in april, hubby was in a real state for many many months. He stopped working and we started just jetting off on holidays. After our last trip to thailand in december hubby finally felt he needed to get back into work again, and i got back into my makeup.

I went on holiday with my girlfriends in feb (which im SO glad i did before getting pregnant!) We celebrated our 3 year anniversary at the beginning of april, and afew weeks before his mums 1 year anniversary of her passing (late april) i got the BFP and was 6 weeks along!! I was so shocked i cant begin to tell you, i rang my mum bawling my eyes out!! My hubby was so happy he just couldnt speak, but then he got so emotional thinking that he couldnt tell his mum that she was going to be a grandmother, these would have been her first grandchildren.

The BFP story is the first post on my blog if anyone can be bothered to have a read of it!! :D


----------



## - Butterfly -

Here's my story . . . . 

Got together with DH in June 2002 - bought and moved into our house in Coventry Sept 2002. Got engaged Feb 2003 and married June 2004. We decided after a year of marriage that we wanted to emigrate to Australia and applied for visa's which we got. We planned to move immediately but housing market was slow and it was taking ages. 7 months later in December 05 (house still not sold and as I was getting on in age - we decided to try for a baby and got pregnant the first month!! We had got a trip booked to Australia in April 06 to get 'stamps' for our visa and sadly at 11 weeks I lost the baby :angel:whilst on this trip. When we returned from trip we accepted an offer on our house and emigrated in September 06. We found jobs and a house and was pregnant again in Jan 07 - as you know this resulted in the most beautiful baby ever - Mollie :kiss:- who was diagnosed with a terminal illness at 7 weeks old :cry:. 

We returned to the UK when Mollie was 8 weeks old because we wanted her to meet all her family. We lived with my dad. 2 months after Mollie passed away we bought and moved into our current home. We decided to try again and got pregnant within 2 months - once again ending in miscarriage at 8 weeks :angel:(April 2009). We decided to try again pretty much straight away but after a few months of being unsuccessful we had meetings with genetics department in London Guys Hospital and were accepted for a treatment called PGD - at our final appt in March 2010 we were told that the treatment wouldn't start until AUGUST 2010!!! So we decided to have one last try naturally and we got pregnant!!! We had a very scary 12 week wait to have a CVS at that point and thankfully our little baby girl is healthy and will be arriving by section in 27 days time!! :baby::happydance:

Throughout this time DH and I have been solid. We always have been and after everything we've been through I think we always will :hugs: He was the best daddy to Mollie and I know that he will be for Rosie too :cloud9:


----------



## peaches31

it is very sad! it took him a long time to be ok with getting close to me because he was so afraid of loosing another person he loved! but i understood and hung in there. now i couldnt be happier!
and we are both very excited but also nervous and scared! it has been a long time for both of us since having a newborn in the house!

i am not feeling too bad right now. which is kind of upsetting! the dr. says any day so where are the contractions?:shrug: she got me all excited and now nothing!:wacko: i go to the dr. tomorrow so im hoping she checks me and says i dialated a little more!


----------



## - Butterfly -

nikki-lou25 said:


> Thanks Nat - shes bloody gorgeous (of course I'll say that coz I'm her Mum)
> 
> I cant wait to see everyones babies!! Its all gettin sooo close!

Amy is sooooo cute :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

Awww i love this story time! :haha:
Making me emotional!


----------



## Nut_Shake

- Butterfly - said:


> Here's my story . . . .
> 
> Got together with DH in June 2002 - bought and moved into our house in Coventry Sept 2002. Got engaged Feb 2003 and married June 2004. We decided after a year of marriage that we wanted to emigrate to Australia and applied for visa's which we got. We planned to move immediately but housing market was slow and it was taking ages. 7 months later in December 05 (house still not sold and as I was getting on in age - we decided to try for a baby and got pregnant the first month!! We had got a trip booked to Australia in April 06 to get 'stamps' for our visa and sadly at 11 weeks I lost the baby :angel:whilst on this trip. When we returned from trip we accepted an offer on our house and emigrated in September 06. We found jobs and a house and was pregnant again in Jan 07 - as you know this resulted in the most beautiful baby ever - Mollie :kiss:- who was diagnosed with a terminal illness at 7 weeks old :cry:.
> 
> We returned to the UK when Mollie was 8 weeks old because we wanted her to meet all her family. We lived with my dad. 2 months after Mollie passed away we bought and moved into our current home. We decided to try again and got pregnant within 2 months - once again ending in miscarriage at 8 weeks :angel:(April 2009). We decided to try again pretty much straight away but after a few months of being unsuccessful we had meetings with genetics department in London Guys Hospital and were accepted for a treatment called PGD - at our final appt in March 2010 we were told that the treatment wouldn't start until AUGUST 2010!!! So we decided to have one last try naturally and we got pregnant!!! We had a very scary 12 week wait to have a CVS at that point and thankfully our little baby girl is healthy and will be arriving by section in 27 days time!! :baby::happydance:
> 
> Throughout this time DH and I have been solid. We always have been and after everything we've been through I think we always will :hugs: He was the best daddy to Mollie and I know that he will be for Rosie too :cloud9:

This is so sad and beautiful at the same time :cry: I pray that everything goes amazingly for you and your family xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nut_Shake said:


> Hmmm... My story...
> 
> Hubs and i met in a club in late 2003, we were, erm, very randy young'uns, wherever and whenever as many times as was humanly possible without me losing the ability to walk properly... :blush:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Good for you Nat!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

mummyclo said:


> Awww i love this story time! :haha:
> Making me emotional!

Oh good - I thought I was being soft :cry:


----------



## Mizze

So many great stories! 

One thing the scary BF midwife said last night - after going on about how 1st labours can be incredibly long was that its likely you will take after your Mother in labour 

GOD I hope so - my Mum's labours were fast and fairly painless- she had no pain relief for either of hers including the twin's delivery. Im slightly dubious as to how true it is you take after your own Mum - but Oh, please, *please* let it be true!! 

Mizze x


----------



## peaches31

mummyclo said:


> Awww i love this story time! :haha:
> Making me emotional!

i agree! i love reading all these stories! this is soooo much better than t.v.!:thumbup:


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Here's my story . . . .
> 
> Got together with DH in June 2002 - bought and moved into our house in Coventry Sept 2002. Got engaged Feb 2003 and married June 2004. We decided after a year of marriage that we wanted to emigrate to Australia and applied for visa's which we got. We planned to move immediately but housing market was slow and it was taking ages. 7 months later in December 05 (house still not sold and as I was getting on in age - we decided to try for a baby and got pregnant the first month!! We had got a trip booked to Australia in April 06 to get 'stamps' for our visa and sadly at 11 weeks I lost the baby :angel:whilst on this trip. When we returned from trip we accepted an offer on our house and emigrated in September 06. We found jobs and a house and was pregnant again in Jan 07 - as you know this resulted in the most beautiful baby ever - Mollie :kiss:- who was diagnosed with a terminal illness at 7 weeks old :cry:.
> 
> We returned to the UK when Mollie was 8 weeks old because we wanted her to meet all her family. We lived with my dad. 2 months after Mollie passed away we bought and moved into our current home. We decided to try again and got pregnant within 2 months - once again ending in miscarriage at 8 weeks :angel:(April 2009). We decided to try again pretty much straight away but after a few months of being unsuccessful we had meetings with genetics department in London Guys Hospital and were accepted for a treatment called PGD - at our final appt in March 2010 we were told that the treatment wouldn't start until AUGUST 2010!!! So we decided to have one last try naturally and we got pregnant!!! We had a very scary 12 week wait to have a CVS at that point and thankfully our little baby girl is healthy and will be arriving by section in 27 days time!! :baby::happydance:
> 
> Throughout this time DH and I have been solid. We always have been and after everything we've been through I think we always will :hugs: He was the best daddy to Mollie and I know that he will be for Rosie too :cloud9:

Aw hun :hugs:. So happy that you get your little girl within the month :happydance::happydance:



nikki-lou25 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Awww i love this story time! :haha:
> Making me emotional!
> 
> Oh good - I thought I was being soft :cry:Click to expand...

No not just you! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Nut_Shake said:


> Hmmm... My story...
> 
> Hubs and i met in a club in late 2003, we were, erm, very randy young'uns, wherever and whenever as many times as was humanly possible without me losing the ability to walk properly... :blush:
> 
> We got engaged after a year of 'dating', had a big engagement party, married about 8 months after that with an even bigger wedding set out over 2 weekends (its what my hubbys family do, i didnt mind too much tho, lol).
> 
> After being married for 4 months my MIL fell ill with leukemia. It was an awful time for us all, we spent every day for a year at the hospital or at her home whilst she recovered from sessions of chemo. It was difficult for mine and hubs relationship, so much going on and unable to focus on our new marriage, but it made is so much stronger in the end. Unfortunately she passed away just after our 2 year anniversary in april, hubby was in a real state for many many months. He stopped working and we started just jetting off on holidays. After our last trip to thailand in december hubby finally felt he needed to get back into work again, and i got back into my makeup.
> 
> I went on holiday with my girlfriends in feb (which im SO glad i did before getting pregnant!) We celebrated our 3 year anniversary at the beginning of april, and afew weeks before his mums 1 year anniversary of her passing (late april) i got the BFP and was 6 weeks along!! I was so shocked i cant begin to tell you, i rang my mum bawling my eyes out!! My hubby was so happy he just couldnt speak, but then he got so emotional thinking that he couldnt tell his mum that she was going to be a grandmother, these would have been her first grandchildren.
> 
> The BFP story is the first post on my blog if anyone can be bothered to have a read of it!! :D

Oh hon - must have been so hard on your DH

But :rofl: at


Nut_Shake said:


> Hmmm... My story...
> 
> Hubs and i met in a club in late 2003, we were, erm, very randy young'uns, wherever and whenever as many times as was humanly possible without me losing the ability to walk properly... :blush:

Mizze x


----------



## sammiwry

sammiwry said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Thats just a sign of love.... she shows tatty she loves him by ripping him up!
> 
> I make the time 3.40pm, there is no tatty fluff on the carpet unless it's under the sofa let's see how long it lasts!Click to expand...

5.01pm and there is tatty fluff on the floor!


----------



## WILSMUM

I was going to say something and then read about the tatty fluff and now can't remember what it was!!!!! :lol:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl:
:rofl:


----------



## cho

After having Bradley me and Fob broke up when he was 6 weeks old,after a wobbly 4 year relationship.
I promised myself i would be married before i even ever considered more children. Me and DH both wanted to try for a baby, so we decided to get married first, we married in september 09 and it was soo hard to have to wait to start ttc but i thought i would fall instantly(nieve)
We started trying as soon as we were married, and it ended up taking 7 months, the most longest months of my life, and as soon as i relaxed and we decided to not ttc properly i fell pregnant, and we are now lol!
Loving some of your stories :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: Butterfly, you & your Husband sound like such wonderfull people :hugs:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Mizze said:


> So many great stories!
> 
> One thing the scary BF midwife said last night - after going on about how 1st labours can be incredibly long was that its likely you will take after your Mother in labour
> 
> GOD I hope so - my Mum's labours were fast and fairly painless- she had no pain relief for either of hers including the twin's delivery. Im slightly dubious as to how true it is you take after your own Mum - but Oh, please, *please* let it be true!!
> 
> Mizze x

I suppose it can be true! Although my midwife friend said you dont take after your mum regarding symptoms through pregnancy and also actual birth... But you never know!! You could be just as lucky, i dont see why not!!



c.holdway said:


> After having Bradley me and Fob broke up when he was 6 weeks old,after a wobbly 4 year relationship.
> I promised myself i would be married before i even ever considered more children. Me and DH both wanted to try for a baby, so we decided to get married first, we married in september 09 and it was soo hard to have to wait to start ttc but i thought i would fall instantly(nieve)
> We started trying as soon as we were married, and it ended up taking 7 months, the most longest months of my life, and as soon as i relaxed and we decided to not ttc properly i fell pregnant, and we are now lol!
> Loving some of your stories :thumbup:

It always seems to be that when people relax and take it in their stride they fall pregnant! Glad it all worked out and bub will be here soon! xx


----------



## sammiwry

WILSMUM said:


> I was going to say something and then read about the tatty fluff and now can't remember what it was!!!!! :lol:

I'm sorry :-(



mummyclo said:


> :rofl:
> :rofl:

Chloe I make that an hour and 41 mins!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: she finds that fluff quick! :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> :hugs: Butterfly, you & your Husband sound like such wonderfull people :hugs:

 Aww thank you hun :hugs:

I think all the ladies on here are wonderful :thumbup:

We all have our ups and downs and trials of life and still find time to laugh at the word foof :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Taking of foofs what did everyone call there's before they discovered foof? Mine was/is badger to dh lol


----------



## Mizze

Nut_Shake said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> After having Bradley me and Fob broke up when he was 6 weeks old,after a wobbly 4 year relationship.
> I promised myself i would be married before i even ever considered more children. Me and DH both wanted to try for a baby, so we decided to get married first, we married in september 09 and it was soo hard to have to wait to start ttc but i thought i would fall instantly(nieve)
> We started trying as soon as we were married, and it ended up taking 7 months, the most longest months of my life, and as soon as i relaxed and we decided to not ttc properly i fell pregnant, and we are now lol!
> Loving some of your stories :thumbup:
> 
> It always seems to be that when people relax and take it in their stride they fall pregnant! Glad it all worked out and bub will be here soon! xxClick to expand...

The consultant I saw who originally recommended laying off TTC for a while said that stress is the most underrated contraceptive there is - In a sense I think that is why the longer you ttc the harder it can be and when you relax nature takes over. I personally know a couple who had to have 2 lots of IVF to concieve their first and accidentally concieved their second naturally before their daughter was 6 months old. 

Mizze x


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Butterfly, you & your Husband sound like such wonderfull people :hugs:
> 
> Aww thank you hun :hugs:
> 
> I think all the ladies on here are wonderful :thumbup:
> 
> We all have our ups and downs and trials of life and still find time to laugh at the word foof :haha:Click to expand...

:hug:

It is essential to laugh at the word Foof! Its become one of my favourite words. 

Sammi - I cant really remember what I called it before! I know what DH called it but im not gonna repeat that here! :blush:

Mizze x


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> Taking of foofs what did everyone call there's before they discovered foof? Mine was/is badger to dh lol

Mine was just a good old pussy/fanny! :blush:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Sammi is yours black and grey?? :o


----------



## Nut_Shake

I had no name at all for mine!!!! I feel so left out!! I just generally called them 'vaj'...


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: Sammi is yours black and grey?? :o

No not yet lol! It's dh's name for it not mine! His other name for it is pompom :-s


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: Sammi is yours black and grey?? :o

:rofl: :rofl: 

Mizze x


----------



## mummyclo

Your OH is random Sammi! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Your OH is random Sammi! :haha:

I know bless him!


----------



## Mizze

Oh one thing I KNEW I wanted to mention about last night's antenatal class

Although this one was on BF the midwife did veer slightly into the Active Birth session as its another passion of hers.

One thing she said which I thought id pass on especially to those of us doing it the first time round is - once you start feeling you are in labour EAT!! Eat as much as is comfortable for as long as you can - especially complex carbohyrates - but try not to have sugar. The very simple idea behind this is if we have long labours then the more energy we can get into ourselves before the active bit starts and we feel too ill or dont have time to eat the more energy we will have during the labour and the more able we will be to push the baby out at the end. She said she has often attended very long labours which are so long partly because the poor Mum is too damn exhausted. She compared it to turning up for a marathon having only eaten a mars bar and expecting that to give you enough energy to run 26 miles. 
Something which chimed with my MIL's account of 2 of her labour which went on for days..... She couldnt get DH's oldest sister out because she was so tired. SIL's head just kept popping out and in for hours (this is nearly 48 yrs ago and at home) because she didnt have the energy to do that final push. 

So anyway I thought id pass it on. She particularly recommended porridge! 

Mizze


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze the midwife on Saturday recommended lots of pasta and things like that while in labour, i thought she was just waffling


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: 
My mum said....when labor starts you won't feel like eating! Shes talking crap! :haha:
I got some lucozade tablets, for if i need energy at the end :)


----------



## YoungNImum

sammiwry said:


> Taking of foofs what did everyone call there's before they discovered foof? Mine was/is badger to dh lol

I always call mine my valangje god i had trouble trying to spell this haha


----------



## GoogilyBear

Ive just had a message from one of my friends who has had her baby recently, i told her about them not letting me have my water birth or whatever else, and she said i have to be really firm with them and dont let them do what they thinks best. so friday morning. Firm it is. I will have my water birth in the midwifery unit in scarborough. and i may have the canulla if needbe. that is it.


----------



## GoogilyBear

YoungNImum said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Taking of foofs what did everyone call there's before they discovered foof? Mine was/is badger to dh lol
> 
> I always call mine my valangje god i had trouble trying to spell this hahaClick to expand...

FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOF!!!!! Love that word since discovering it on here lol.
I used to call mine my woohoo XD


----------



## YoungNImum

GoogilyBear said:


> Ive just had a message from one of my friends who has had her baby recently, i told her about them not letting me have my water birth or whatever else, and she said i have to be really firm with them and dont let them do what they thinks best. so friday morning. Firm it is. I will have my water birth in the midwifery unit in scarborough. and i may have the canulla if needbe. that is it.

Why where you not allowed a water birth?


----------



## WILSMUM

the eating thing is good advice IF yr gonna have a long labour - with DS I went from nothing straight into established, full blown, active labour and was 9.5cm dilated within 4 hours!!!!


My baby is being super active this evening, was going mad all through eating dinner, think its objecting to me sitting at the dining table!!


----------



## cho

I was in labour for 46 hours and never ate a thing! didnt even think about eating, but i have packed a few bits as i have got a little piggy over the years so you never know lol


----------



## sammiwry

Everything I've been reading on here, other sites and in mags suggests making lots of easy dinners to freeze and then defrost after lo is here. Did anyone find it beneficial?! I really don't have room in my freezer so as long as DH is prepared to cook for a few weeks do you guys reckon I'm going to have a problem?!


----------



## Mincholada

crazy girls, craaaazy!!! from page 1712 y'all went up to page 1738 while i was sleeping... got to read up til page 1724 but really gotta go to see my midwife now. i won't even think about what page you'll be on once i'm back.

it's sooo nice out, i feel like going to the beach, but i'd be uncomfortable as the sand is hard and no position is right with bump, so i'll miss out. could go to the pool, but i only have a bikini and i don't want to disturb some young ones by having to look at a preggo belly.... what a dilemma *lol* looks like i might get some to-do's off the list ;)


----------



## Nut_Shake

sammiwry said:


> Everything I've been reading on here, other sites and in mags suggests making lots of easy dinners to freeze and then defrost after lo is here. Did anyone find it beneficial?! I really don't have room in my freezer so as long as DH is prepared to cook for a few weeks do you guys reckon I'm going to have a problem?!

Hmm ive heard this too. Am in 2 minds about it... Not sure how much cooking and how much food i'm going to be able to make and freeze, and how long really will you be able to make for? A week? 2 weeks? Not too sure if its worth it really... Maybe you can just just cook sort of 2 days a week and make extra of whatever it is then freeze it, that way you're getting some fresh meals, cooking and freezing as you go so you're not storing huge amounts and taking up a huge amount of freezer space. If your OH is willing to do some too you shouldn't have a problem. My husband can't even make toast so i was a bit concerned but my mum is moving in with us for a couple of months so im sure we will manage somehow!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Mincholada said:


> crazy girls, craaaazy!!! from page 1712 y'all went up to page 1738 while i was sleeping... got to read up til page 1724 but really gotta go to see my midwife now. i won't even think about what page you'll be on once i'm back.
> 
> it's sooo nice out, i feel like going to the beach, but i'd be uncomfortable as the sand is hard and no position is right with bump, so i'll miss out. could go to the pool, but i only have a bikini and i don't want to disturb some young ones by having to look at a preggo belly.... what a dilemma *lol* looks like i might get some to-do's off the list ;)

I am SO JEALOUS DAMMIT!! The weather is gross here, not that i can handle heat right now anyway!

My hubbys cousin moved out to Hollywood years ago and has refused to come back to london ever since. He started up Hollywood.tv (not sure if you've heard of it), some paparazzi company. Maybe we'll come out to visit one day!! (Although i cant stand his cousin, lol!)


----------



## YoungNImum

Nut_Shake said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Everything I've been reading on here, other sites and in mags suggests making lots of easy dinners to freeze and then defrost after lo is here. Did anyone find it beneficial?! I really don't have room in my freezer so as long as DH is prepared to cook for a few weeks do you guys reckon I'm going to have a problem?!
> 
> Hmm ive heard this too. Am in 2 minds about it... Not sure how much cooking and how much food i'm going to be able to make and freeze, and how long really will you be able to make for? A week? 2 weeks? Not too sure if its worth it really... Maybe you can just just cook sort of 2 days a week and make extra of whatever it is then freeze it, that way you're getting some fresh meals, cooking and freezing as you go so you're not storing huge amounts and taking up a huge amount of freezer space. If your OH is willing to do some too you shouldn't have a problem. My husband can't even make toast so i was a bit concerned but my mum is moving in with us for a couple of months so im sure we will manage somehow!Click to expand...

Im not sure id benefit from doing this, i prefer to cook from scratch with fresh food, i dont really like much frozzen foods in packs etc. My and OH have already spoken about this anyway we both aggreed that we would help each other as much as we with out getting under each others feet, to be honest i wouldnt mind him watching Bubba and telly while i cook meals i like to cook, so i dont see it as a problem. But i can see where it would help others if they have room to store food tubs. :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Everything I've been reading on here, other sites and in mags suggests making lots of easy dinners to freeze and then defrost after lo is here. Did anyone find it beneficial?! I really don't have room in my freezer so as long as DH is prepared to cook for a few weeks do you guys reckon I'm going to have a problem?!
> 
> Hmm ive heard this too. Am in 2 minds about it... Not sure how much cooking and how much food i'm going to be able to make and freeze, and how long really will you be able to make for? A week? 2 weeks? Not too sure if its worth it really... Maybe you can just just cook sort of 2 days a week and make extra of whatever it is then freeze it, that way you're getting some fresh meals, cooking and freezing as you go so you're not storing huge amounts and taking up a huge amount of freezer space. If your OH is willing to do some too you shouldn't have a problem. My husband can't even make toast so i was a bit concerned but my mum is moving in with us for a couple of months so im sure we will manage somehow!Click to expand...

To put the size of my freezer into perspective, the top draw had a tub of ice cream, ice poles and ice cube trays, the second had 2 loaves of bread and a bag of chips and the third is piled with frozen meat like mince, chicken, sausages etc. I literally have no room to even freeze a few meals...


----------



## sammiwry

YoungNImum said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Everything I've been reading on here, other sites and in mags suggests making lots of easy dinners to freeze and then defrost after lo is here. Did anyone find it beneficial?! I really don't have room in my freezer so as long as DH is prepared to cook for a few weeks do you guys reckon I'm going to have a problem?!
> 
> Hmm ive heard this too. Am in 2 minds about it... Not sure how much cooking and how much food i'm going to be able to make and freeze, and how long really will you be able to make for? A week? 2 weeks? Not too sure if its worth it really... Maybe you can just just cook sort of 2 days a week and make extra of whatever it is then freeze it, that way you're getting some fresh meals, cooking and freezing as you go so you're not storing huge amounts and taking up a huge amount of freezer space. If your OH is willing to do some too you shouldn't have a problem. My husband can't even make toast so i was a bit concerned but my mum is moving in with us for a couple of months so im sure we will manage somehow!Click to expand...
> 
> Im not sure id benefit from doing this, i prefer to cook from scratch with fresh food, i dont really like much frozzen foods in packs etc. My and OH have already spoken about this anyway we both aggreed that we would help each other as much as we with out getting under each others feet, to be honest i wouldnt mind him watching Bubba and telly while i cook meals i like to cook, so i dont see it as a problem. But i can see where it would help others if they have room to store food tubs. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'd only consider making my normal dinners from scratch and freezing, neither me or DH particularly like ready meals, they are ok for the odd dinner when you just don't know what you want and have nothing in the house to eat.


----------



## YoungNImum

sammiwry said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Everything I've been reading on here, other sites and in mags suggests making lots of easy dinners to freeze and then defrost after lo is here. Did anyone find it beneficial?! I really don't have room in my freezer so as long as DH is prepared to cook for a few weeks do you guys reckon I'm going to have a problem?!
> 
> Hmm ive heard this too. Am in 2 minds about it... Not sure how much cooking and how much food i'm going to be able to make and freeze, and how long really will you be able to make for? A week? 2 weeks? Not too sure if its worth it really... Maybe you can just just cook sort of 2 days a week and make extra of whatever it is then freeze it, that way you're getting some fresh meals, cooking and freezing as you go so you're not storing huge amounts and taking up a huge amount of freezer space. If your OH is willing to do some too you shouldn't have a problem. My husband can't even make toast so i was a bit concerned but my mum is moving in with us for a couple of months so im sure we will manage somehow!Click to expand...
> 
> Im not sure id benefit from doing this, i prefer to cook from scratch with fresh food, i dont really like much frozzen foods in packs etc. My and OH have already spoken about this anyway we both aggreed that we would help each other as much as we with out getting under each others feet, to be honest i wouldnt mind him watching Bubba and telly while i cook meals i like to cook, so i dont see it as a problem. But i can see where it would help others if they have room to store food tubs. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd only consider making my normal dinners from scratch and freezing, neither me or DH particularly like ready meals, they are ok for the odd dinner when you just don't know what you want and have nothing in the house to eat.Click to expand...

Ohhh just thought of a bonus tho, preparing meals from stratch like you say puttin them in tubs, god that would save a good lot of dish's for me to clean after doing the cooking :happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

no room in my freezer either.

I'm sure we'll be fine without. DH will just have to shop and cook!!


----------



## sammiwry

YoungNImum said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Everything I've been reading on here, other sites and in mags suggests making lots of easy dinners to freeze and then defrost after lo is here. Did anyone find it beneficial?! I really don't have room in my freezer so as long as DH is prepared to cook for a few weeks do you guys reckon I'm going to have a problem?!
> 
> Hmm ive heard this too. Am in 2 minds about it... Not sure how much cooking and how much food i'm going to be able to make and freeze, and how long really will you be able to make for? A week? 2 weeks? Not too sure if its worth it really... Maybe you can just just cook sort of 2 days a week and make extra of whatever it is then freeze it, that way you're getting some fresh meals, cooking and freezing as you go so you're not storing huge amounts and taking up a huge amount of freezer space. If your OH is willing to do some too you shouldn't have a problem. My husband can't even make toast so i was a bit concerned but my mum is moving in with us for a couple of months so im sure we will manage somehow!Click to expand...
> 
> Im not sure id benefit from doing this, i prefer to cook from scratch with fresh food, i dont really like much frozzen foods in packs etc. My and OH have already spoken about this anyway we both aggreed that we would help each other as much as we with out getting under each others feet, to be honest i wouldnt mind him watching Bubba and telly while i cook meals i like to cook, so i dont see it as a problem. But i can see where it would help others if they have room to store food tubs. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd only consider making my normal dinners from scratch and freezing, neither me or DH particularly like ready meals, they are ok for the odd dinner when you just don't know what you want and have nothing in the house to eat.Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh just thought of a bonus tho, preparing meals from stratch like you say puttin them in tubs, god that would save a good lot of dish's for me to clean after doing the cooking :happydance:Click to expand...

Haha but the extra washing up beforehand unless you just did a double quantity of your usual amount?


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> no room in my freezer either.
> 
> I'm sure we'll be fine without. DH will just have to shop and cook!!

Online shopping so all he's got to do is cook..


----------



## YoungNImum

I havnt Told anyone what names we have picked for bubba, apart from MIL and my mum.
But id like to tell you crazy bunch, id liek to no what people think of the name honestly.
Oh and me both decided it would be nice to keep wee ones name in the family as his Bother and sister havnt and out of my 5 sisters only my eldest has, so we came up with

For a girl, after both are grandmothers, Eva-Jane 
For a boy after my dad and OH second name, Maurice david

Altho he has asked if baby is a day late and decideds to come on 27 if we could name him Maurice paul as his younger brother died of a cot death ad the age of 9 months, so we both have aggreed on these name.


----------



## Nut_Shake

I reckon just leave it then if you don't have the space, i'm sure you'll be able to make do! Or you could just use your garden/outside area instead of your freezer, its bloody FREEZING out there!!


----------



## YoungNImum

sammiwry said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Everything I've been reading on here, other sites and in mags suggests making lots of easy dinners to freeze and then defrost after lo is here. Did anyone find it beneficial?! I really don't have room in my freezer so as long as DH is prepared to cook for a few weeks do you guys reckon I'm going to have a problem?!
> 
> Hmm ive heard this too. Am in 2 minds about it... Not sure how much cooking and how much food i'm going to be able to make and freeze, and how long really will you be able to make for? A week? 2 weeks? Not too sure if its worth it really... Maybe you can just just cook sort of 2 days a week and make extra of whatever it is then freeze it, that way you're getting some fresh meals, cooking and freezing as you go so you're not storing huge amounts and taking up a huge amount of freezer space. If your OH is willing to do some too you shouldn't have a problem. My husband can't even make toast so i was a bit concerned but my mum is moving in with us for a couple of months so im sure we will manage somehow!Click to expand...
> 
> Im not sure id benefit from doing this, i prefer to cook from scratch with fresh food, i dont really like much frozzen foods in packs etc. My and OH have already spoken about this anyway we both aggreed that we would help each other as much as we with out getting under each others feet, to be honest i wouldnt mind him watching Bubba and telly while i cook meals i like to cook, so i dont see it as a problem. But i can see where it would help others if they have room to store food tubs. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd only consider making my normal dinners from scratch and freezing, neither me or DH particularly like ready meals, they are ok for the odd dinner when you just don't know what you want and have nothing in the house to eat.Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh just thought of a bonus tho, preparing meals from stratch like you say puttin them in tubs, god that would save a good lot of dish's for me to clean after doing the cooking :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha but the extra washing up beforehand unless you just did a double quantity of your usual amount?Click to expand...

Double quantity but OH dose the washing up most of the tie because i cook, so it could work out pretty well :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

YoungNImum said:


> I havnt Told anyone what names we have picked for bubba, apart from MIL and my mum.
> But id like to tell you crazy bunch, id liek to no what people think of the name honestly.
> Oh and me both decided it would be nice to keep wee ones name in the family as his Bother and sister havnt and out of my 5 sisters only my eldest has, so we came up with
> 
> For a girl, after both are grandmothers, Eva-Jane
> For a boy after my dad and OH second name, Maurice david
> 
> Altho he has asked if baby is a day late and decideds to come on 27 if we could name him Maurice paul as his younger brother died of a cot death ad the age of 9 months, so we both have aggreed on these name.

Well i feel very special to know the names you've picked then!!

I think they are both great, really lovely names! (I personally prefer Maurice Paul over Maurice David, but thats just me!) xx


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> I reckon just leave it then if you don't have the space, i'm sure you'll be able to make do! Or you could just use your garden/outside area instead of your freezer, its bloody FREEZING out there!!

True was -2 here yesterday!!


----------



## sammiwry

YoungNImum what pretty names!


----------



## till bob

vicky84 said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> Emily is now 4lb 8.5oz... til she gets weighed today. Dont have a whole lot of time to update but we're jst waiting on her feeding now, hopefully in two weeks she'll be home!!! :)

 thats fantastic news vicky shes beautiful x


- Butterfly - said:


> Here's my story . . . .
> 
> Got together with DH in June 2002 - bought and moved into our house in Coventry Sept 2002. Got engaged Feb 2003 and married June 2004. We decided after a year of marriage that we wanted to emigrate to Australia and applied for visa's which we got. We planned to move immediately but housing market was slow and it was taking ages. 7 months later in December 05 (house still not sold and as I was getting on in age - we decided to try for a baby and got pregnant the first month!! We had got a trip booked to Australia in April 06 to get 'stamps' for our visa and sadly at 11 weeks I lost the baby :angel:whilst on this trip. When we returned from trip we accepted an offer on our house and emigrated in September 06. We found jobs and a house and was pregnant again in Jan 07 - as you know this resulted in the most beautiful baby ever - Mollie :kiss:- who was diagnosed with a terminal illness at 7 weeks old :cry:.
> 
> We returned to the UK when Mollie was 8 weeks old because we wanted her to meet all her family. We lived with my dad. 2 months after Mollie passed away we bought and moved into our current home. We decided to try again and got pregnant within 2 months - once again ending in miscarriage at 8 weeks :angel:(April 2009). We decided to try again pretty much straight away but after a few months of being unsuccessful we had meetings with genetics department in London Guys Hospital and were accepted for a treatment called PGD - at our final appt in March 2010 we were told that the treatment wouldn't start until AUGUST 2010!!! So we decided to have one last try naturally and we got pregnant!!! We had a very scary 12 week wait to have a CVS at that point and thankfully our little baby girl is healthy and will be arriving by section in 27 days time!! :baby::happydance:
> 
> Throughout this time DH and I have been solid. We always have been and after everything we've been through I think we always will :hugs: He was the best daddy to Mollie and I know that he will be for Rosie too :cloud9:

butterfly u just had me in tears ur beautiful children r very lucky to have u both as parents xx

oh my god girls STOP talkin just had to catch up 26 pages lol lovin the conception stories mines not that interestin really il start with tilly well i was under the doc anyway as my periods just stopped out the blue i was on the pill but even in my 7 day break i still wasnt havin one they didnt know why and just kept fobbin me off we wasnt ready to try but i just wanted to know wat was up with my body at this point i was under the impression u cudnt conceive if u werent havin a period how wrong was i so i came off the pill as they said that cud be the reason they had stopped and still nothin happened no period no nothin so i had to do a pregnancy test every month just to makesure i wasnt it had been about 2 years and in that time id prob had about 4 or 5 periods i was convinced i wud never be able to conceive due to no periods so me we started plannin our weddin for may 2008 then out the blue one day i did my regular monthly pregnancy test and it was positive we cudnt believe it major shock hubby went to asda at 11 at night to get another test just to be sure lol and apart from a bleed at the very beginning and a few early scans my pregnancy was the best ever resultin in the most wonderful little girl ever she was 8 weeks old wen we got married. Now for this one again went back on the pill after havin tilly and again periods stopped at the time i thought im happy with one child even if it never happens for us again im happy but cause my periods stopped again i was all over the place i came off it not cause we were tryin but because it wasnt doin me any good then my periods returned every month strangely but we were bein careful as i didnt think i wanted another but then it happened major major shock but we r so excited about phoebe she will def make our family complete xx


----------



## KellyC75

I really hate cooking & would love to have some 'easy meals' for when LO arrives :thumbup:

I just looked at 'the pure package' which was recomended in P&B magazine....But I am NOT spending that sort of money :nope:

Its harder in my household, as I am Vegetarian, my DH loves his meat & my Boys can be pretty fussy :wacko::dohh::wacko::dohh:


----------



## till bob

had a yummy tea out at the beefeater was gorgeous. ness glad u enjoyed ur massage has anyone heard from lozzy yet i want pics lol oh my god wilsmum 5 sleeps im sooooo jealous think we r all gettin abit fed up now arent wonder if wilsmum will be next or we have any more surprises from now till then xx


----------



## YoungNImum

Thanks we picked the names as soon as we found out and the more i say them the more i like them. Oh did mention a few odd ones but then we agreed which i was happy about.


Anyway do you fancy a giggle girls? My sister dose Ann sumers partys and this is her trade mark peice of the night everyone always has a good laugh with it, tell you something took me ages to eat one ball :blush:
She calls this her chocolate willy :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00397.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nut_Shake

YoungNImum said:


> Thanks we picked the names as soon as we found out and the more i say them the more i like them. Oh did mention a few odd ones but then we agreed which i was happy about.
> 
> 
> Anyway do you fancy a giggle girls? My sister dose Ann sumers partys and this is her trade mark peice of the night everyone always has a good laugh with it, tell you something took me ages to eat one ball :blush:
> She calls this her chocolate willy :dohh:

Wow!! It's very, erm, detailed!! Haha!! And I'm sure it's very yummy!!!! :blush:


----------



## Nut_Shake

till bob said:


> vicky84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All!!
> 
> Emily is now 4lb 8.5oz... til she gets weighed today. Dont have a whole lot of time to update but we're jst waiting on her feeding now, hopefully in two weeks she'll be home!!! :)
> 
> thats fantastic news vicky shes beautiful x
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Here's my story . . . .
> 
> Got together with DH in June 2002 - bought and moved into our house in Coventry Sept 2002. Got engaged Feb 2003 and married June 2004. We decided after a year of marriage that we wanted to emigrate to Australia and applied for visa's which we got. We planned to move immediately but housing market was slow and it was taking ages. 7 months later in December 05 (house still not sold and as I was getting on in age - we decided to try for a baby and got pregnant the first month!! We had got a trip booked to Australia in April 06 to get 'stamps' for our visa and sadly at 11 weeks I lost the baby :angel:whilst on this trip. When we returned from trip we accepted an offer on our house and emigrated in September 06. We found jobs and a house and was pregnant again in Jan 07 - as you know this resulted in the most beautiful baby ever - Mollie :kiss:- who was diagnosed with a terminal illness at 7 weeks old :cry:.
> 
> We returned to the UK when Mollie was 8 weeks old because we wanted her to meet all her family. We lived with my dad. 2 months after Mollie passed away we bought and moved into our current home. We decided to try again and got pregnant within 2 months - once again ending in miscarriage at 8 weeks :angel:(April 2009). We decided to try again pretty much straight away but after a few months of being unsuccessful we had meetings with genetics department in London Guys Hospital and were accepted for a treatment called PGD - at our final appt in March 2010 we were told that the treatment wouldn't start until AUGUST 2010!!! So we decided to have one last try naturally and we got pregnant!!! We had a very scary 12 week wait to have a CVS at that point and thankfully our little baby girl is healthy and will be arriving by section in 27 days time!! :baby::happydance:
> 
> Throughout this time DH and I have been solid. We always have been and after everything we've been through I think we always will :hugs: He was the best daddy to Mollie and I know that he will be for Rosie too :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> butterfly u just had me in tears ur beautiful children r very lucky to have u both as parents xx
> 
> oh my god girls STOP talkin just had to catch up 26 pages lol lovin the conception stories mines not that interestin really il start with tilly well i was under the doc anyway as my periods just stopped out the blue i was on the pill but even in my 7 day break i still wasnt havin one they didnt know why and just kept fobbin me off we wasnt ready to try but i just wanted to know wat was up with my body at this point i was under the impression u cudnt conceive if u werent havin a period how wrong was i so i came off the pill as they said that cud be the reason they had stopped and still nothin happened no period no nothin so i had to do a pregnancy test every month just to makesure i wasnt it had been about 2 years and in that time id prob had about 4 or 5 periods i was convinced i wud never be able to conceive due to no periods so me we started plannin our weddin for may 2008 then out the blue one day i did my regular monthly pregnancy test and it was positive we cudnt believe it major shock hubby went to asda at 11 at night to get another test just to be sure lol and apart from a bleed at the very beginning and a few early scans my pregnancy was the best ever resultin in the most wonderful little girl ever she was 8 weeks old wen we got married. Now for this one again went back on the pill after havin tilly and again periods stopped at the time i thought im happy with one child even if it never happens for us again im happy but cause my periods stopped again i was all over the place i came off it not cause we were tryin but because it wasnt doin me any good then my periods returned every month strangely but we were bein careful as i didnt think i wanted another but then it happened major major shock but we r so excited about phoebe she will def make our family complete xxClick to expand...

Ahhh, soon you'll have your complete family :) xx


----------



## xkirstyx

mmmm looks yum! haha


----------



## mrsbling

My story...............I am 38 and DH is 39 (we are spring chickens and probably act more like 20 than our age lol :haha:) and we have been together for 11 years and very happily married for nearly 7 years. We spoke about children, but we wanted to sort out houses, careers etc first :) 

We were TTC for nearly 2 years but as I had a number of berevements in the family during that time I was feeling very anxious and felt that the pressure of TTC was making me feel worse. I used the CBFM for about a year, but in the end I thought that I needed to forget about all of the monitoring and just relax. 

I had blood tests and I was ovulating...... then it was DH's turn to consider having tests - needless to say he wasnt keen on having the tests, and instead put a lot more effort in to our TTC mission that month ;) used preseed and followed the SMEP for a month

We went on holiday to the Maldives, and shortly after we got back I found out that I was pregnant :happydance: ....and here we are today :thumbup: waiting for our LO to arrive :)


----------



## peaches31

i am very lucky when it comes to the cooking part! hubby went to school for cooking so he knows how and doesnt mind at all! the shopping part on the other hand is a different story! i have already bought all kinds of meats veggies ect. and filled the freezer. we also have an extra chest freezer so no worries about space. a friend of mine has also said she will bring us dinner our first night home so we can just enjoy having our lo at home!


----------



## peaches31

:happydance:my friend just dropped off the chocolate covered cherries that i ordered through her daughters school! mmmmmmm yummy! these are sure gonna go fast!:blush:


----------



## sammiwry

Sounds yummy peaches!!

Im tired :-( I've hoovered the house, washed up, done the washing, done the bins I want my bed now :-(


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats Lozzy!!! I can't wait to hear your birth story.:happydance::hugs:

You all managed to write about 30 pages since yesterday. I had to give up the idea of catching up.
Well, I think that baby has dropped. I even get pressure when I pee like his head is taking over that space. 
I am hoping he decides to come next thursday.
I hope that every one is doing well.:hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

mini update in my journal


----------



## Xaviersmom

Wow girls!! You can really talk! 

Lozzy congrats!

Yes, Juliet came home yesterday... We are still getting used to each other and she is trying to adjust to not being in the noisy hospital. She really could have been home Sunday/Monday, but the doctors were waiting for her to show consistent weight gain. 

Tales from the other side....I thought you'd get a giggle with my thoughts about being on the other side of the labor process :)
-Heartburn.. gone
-I can find my foof without mirrors
-Having Juliet early.. I didn't get any new stretchies.. just the old ones from DS
-I (almost) have my waistline back.. I think I gained about 2 stone +/- and I stepped on a scale today and was back down most of it.

Seriously though.. My boobs hurt like hell and my waist looks sort of deflated in an odd way.. BUT I have a gorgeous daughter to cuddle and spoil.

There's a light at the end of the tunnel ladies! You are almost on the other side too :)


----------



## Mincholada

mummyclo said:


> I don't think we have ever had this convo?
> What is everyones conception stories? If your ok sharing!
> My Oh lived away, we went on holiday and i got pregnant! I was on the pill and it was a complete surprise...but we couldn't be happier! :)
> x


wow, i actually did read all the way through what i've missed in this one day... ;)

my conception story!? 

had a lovely relationship and marriage with a german guy for 4 years and started talking about starting a family after me finishing up with uni in england & moving back to germany. hubby got cold feet all of a sudden & didn't want "all of this" anymore (family, moving to the US as we had won greencards etc.). i was completely left hanging, he avoided me & after feeling awful for weeks, i called it quits as he wasn't able to say a separation was what he wanted, but i felt that with 23 i was too young to wait on a 31 year old to make up his mind. he couldn't talk about his emotions & he didn't want to get marriage counseling, so for me he had made up his mind, he just wouldn't let me know... i started a job as a district manager for Lidl then & stayed in hotels 24/7, which was good, as hubby & i had just moved into a new big apartment (getting ready for a family.... :dohh:) before we separated....

in january '09 i got laid off. i had no apartment. no car (as was driving company car & had sold mine to hubby). no guy. so i packed my bags and moved to south florida within 28 days after being laid off. all by myself, not knowing a person, never having been to this place.

i enjoyed single life and dated quite a bit from 28-45 year olds :thumbup:. was fun, but i noticed that guys down here are by far the worst dating material i have met and i soooo longed for something more... so one night out, i met FOB in a bar. he was also a transplant, but from nevada, had been to places all over europe & was open-minded about the world & had something to talk about. we dated a while before i flew back to germany to finalize my divorce right before xmas. i had xmas plans here in south florida, that fell through last minute. i really hated the thought of spending xmas alone. that's when FOB jumped in & offered i could join him & his family in las vegas. spontaneous as i am, i booked a flight & followed him to las vegas after coming back from germany. we spent 5 wonderful days there, talked about our ex-marriages and that we were ready to start a family and we could see each other as parents of each others child. so we decided to get off contraceptives... i don't know if any of these decisions were triggered by FOB's brother's baby momma who was also spending xmas in vegas with us and who was 12 weeks pregnant... but there is a chance... :blush:

after returning to south florida, we decided to move together, found an apartment & moved together in february. after easter weekend i then got the BFP, to which FOB's response was "i actually thought that would happen quicker". excuse me, 3 months NTNP isn't quick enough!??? ;) well, we were both super, super happy... and then it all collapsed 2 1/2 months later when i started getting suspicious about some things and started digging and found out that everything from his side had been a big fat lie...

so here i am about to become a single mommy!

this is the short version by the way :haha: the long version how everything got to where i'm at now would make a book, but i'll spare you guys ;)


----------



## Mincholada

btw. i had a lovely (but long) midwife appointment today!!! GBS came back negative, iron is perfect and everything else is perfect as well. when in the waiting room, a father came around the corner with his baby in a carrier. i looked at him & noticed it was the husband of one of the ladies i had birth class with! boy, was he GLOWING!!! such a proud daddy! we talked a little bit. come to find out they had the baby boy last thursday a week early... and i still remember the birth class teacher telling the same lady that she would probably go over... guess not :)

that baby boy looked amazing to me. didn't freak me out as with one week old he looked at least the same size as my co-workers six week old that scared me the other day. he was wide awake & looking at everything.... soooo cute :)

i then got to the "back", was measured and everything and i noticed there was a lady sitting in the "lounge area" with a huuuge soccerball bump (everything else on her was super lean). there were some midwifes from the dominican republic there as well for training and that woman was given some funny stuff to drink while all the ladies (patients, midwifes and big-bump-lady) watched a beautiful movie about natural childbirth. well, while waiting for my MW to check some of my data on the PC, i got curious and asked what the drink was about & how far along she was....

and AAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!! lady answered 40+3... and then midwife turned around and said "and she's wide open... 7 cm..."

WOW me thought! so she was in active labor, sitting there, smiling, calm as anything, watching a movie with all of us and given some herbal drink to encourage effacement & contractions and midwife said they were expecting her baby's arrival in a couple of hours. that was quite exciting for me! never seen a woman live in labor and her being so calm, really made me happy! :)


----------



## Nessicle

Aw just caught up on the lovely conception stories! Only time I can catch up is when I'm up at this time lol have a horrendously painful itchy belly and nothing I do is helping it's driving me up the wall! Was thinking of aloe Vera or olive oil as they're natural and perfume free?? 

Well my conception story is boring really lol - me and OH met in a pub last August and swapped numbers, didn't know if I was interested at first so waited a week before getting in touch lol we went out for drinks got absolutely hammered and got on like a house on fire we're so much alike he is the male version of me dramatic and vulgar ha ha! 

We moved in together in December last year and decided we'd love to start a family - both got good jobs, drive, own our home etc OH is 29 I'm 27 - just felt right. We conceived after 3 months and on third month used softcups, conceive plus and OPK's. Found out at 10 dpo I was pregnant and got 1-2 on a digi at 11dpo knew I had a strong beanie! 

I'm so lucky though I've never had to experience a miscarriage and have had a smooth pregnancy no bleeding or anything so I'm very grateful!


----------



## Nessicle

Lozzy where's your journal? Can you post a link?


----------



## Pixxie

Why oh WHY can't I sleep? :hissy: I knew it was a bad idea to jump OH at 3am :blush: :haha: I've been wide awake since! 

My SIL is finally in labour though! :happydance: once her baby is born I can start coaxing Mabel out :haha: Although she (and everyone else) keeps telling me off for being so impatient.

I don't know where your journal is either Lozzy :dohh: Congrats on your little girl! xxx


----------



## cho

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...week-bump-pic-page-161-a-171.html#post7808074


----------



## cho

lozzys journal ^^^^^


----------



## sammiwry

Eurghh hate being up this early especially when i know the workmen are more likely to come the other end of the appointment slot :-(


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> lozzys journal ^^^^^

Thank you


----------



## spencerbear

My conception story.....

Got divorced from my 12 yr marriage, as we had grown apart (really good friends now). Met my OH through a online game in june 2006, couldnt believe how well we got on, but never expected anything to come of it as he is younger than me. December 06 found out i was expecting, complete shock!!! I already had 3 children and had thought my baby days were over. But that pregnancy resulted in a mmc at 11 wks. By this time wanted another but was told my chances were reduced because of damage caused a a huge cyst id had a couple of years earlier, id already lost one ovary and tube when they removed it. Guess it was meant to be because july 07 found out we were expecting again, March 08 had Rebecca (my 4th and OH 1st).

We had a discussion about it and decided to see how we felt about any more when becca was 3. The woman in my family have a tendancy to start menopause around the age of 40, although my little sister started at 32. We didnt quite make it until becca was 3. May 09 completely out of the blue, OH said that he wanted to see if we could have another one, what did i think....
I was over the moon. July 09 found out i was pregnant but lost it in august. Fell again in october but once again lost it, this is around the time we re-located down to hastings for his job and during the move i had an accident and tore all the ligaments in my ankle (5 months on crutches). We went to ntnp, especialy as the job we moved for went at christmas last year. I then was lucky enough to find a job, this april, took pressure of a bit, but found out i was expecting 3 days after starting it, typical!!! And just to keep life interesting my OH pretty much had a breakdown and walked out. So up until we talked things through just recently i thought i was going to be a single mummy to this baby. But as it currently stands i couldnt be happier, have my wonderful children, the man i love and our baby arriving soon x x 

Sorry that was long, bet everyone is asleep before theend lol:sleep:


----------



## Pixxie

Our money situation has got totally out of hand now :nope: more and more people are turning up out of the woodwork demanding money off us, we are behind on the rent and bailiffs say they are coming round in 3 days to take our furniture... 

We are going to citizens advice today to tell them OH has moved out so I can claim benefits. This will mean the rent gets paid, I'll be given money for food, gas, electric and OH can pay off the outstanding bills. Was really hoping we wouldn't have to do this but we have no choice, once everything is paid and back to normal we wont have to any more but we don't know how long that will take. 

Stupid fucking system, why do I have to be a 'single mum' before I get any help?


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> Our money situation has got totally out of hand now :nope: more and more people are turning up out of the woodwork demanding money off us, we are behind on the rent and bailiffs say they are coming round in 3 days to take our furniture...
> 
> We are going to citizens advice today to tell them OH has moved out so I can claim benefits. This will mean the rent gets paid, I'll be given money for food, gas, electric and OH can pay off the outstanding bills. Was really hoping we wouldn't have to do this but we have no choice, once everything is paid and back to normal we wont have to any more but we don't know how long that will take.
> 
> Stupid fucking system, why do I have to be a 'single mum' before I get any help?


Ooo pixxie I really don't know what to say :( huge :hugs: for you though. 

It is a very f'ed up system isn't it?


----------



## sammiwry

I will not scream, I will not scream.

I've just rung the HIP helpline as guess what! Still no payment!! There helplines are meant to open from 8 so my letter says so why at 8.30 isn't there database up and running?! If the woman had said I'm sorry at the moment I'm unable to help due to technical issues I wouldn't mind, but tell someone that the system hasnt yet finished booting?!


----------



## mummyclo

Awww Pixxie :(
I sometimes feel like doing that, even tho i don't have baliffs at the door :(
I hope it gets sorted! :hugs:
All the companies should let you do a payment plan, its not easy but at least you wont have the baliffs coming round.
Do u not have any family who can help out?
:hugs:
xx


----------



## Pixxie

sammiwry said:


> I will not scream, I will not scream.
> 
> I've just rung the HIP helpline as guess what! Still no payment!! There helplines are meant to open from 8 so my letter says so why at 8.30 isn't there database up and running?! If the woman had said I'm sorry at the moment I'm unable to help due to technical issues I wouldn't mind, but tell someone that the system hasnt yet finished booting?!

:dohh: I've always found the ILR useless, plus they put you on hold forever and charge you a fortune for it! xx


----------



## mummyclo

Also....sorry to be a downer but..... they may want to move you into a 1 bed or something and have proof that he is moved out :'(


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> Awww Pixxie :(
> I sometimes feel like doing that, even tho i don't have baliffs at the door :(
> I hope it gets sorted! :hugs:
> All the companies should let you do a payment plan, its not easy but at least you wont have the baliffs coming round.
> Do u not have any family who can help out?
> :hugs:
> xx

We were doing a payment plan but we can't keep up with it, they wont let us change it because we didn't make the ridiculous payments in time and said that they will now just take our stuff. Most of my family are skint, the only person who can help is my dad but he's already paying for most of the baby's stuff to help us out. xx


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> Also....sorry to be a downer but..... they may want to move you into a 1 bed or something and have proof that he is moved out :'(

He will be changing his address to his mums house, my mum said they won't make me move because it is a private rental and we have already prepared house for baby and she is due so soon it would be very impractical for me to move now. xxx


----------



## mummyclo

Could you not borrow, to get them off your back, and then pay your dad back?
Its not nice having to ask, but im sure it would be better than having your stuff taken :(
Don't really know what else to say, hope Citizens Advice help you :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Morning girls. 



sammiwry said:


> Everything I've been reading on here, other sites and in mags suggests making lots of easy dinners to freeze and then defrost after lo is here. Did anyone find it beneficial?! I really don't have room in my freezer so as long as DH is prepared to cook for a few weeks do you guys reckon I'm going to have a problem?!

Im doing this as much as is possible, we will have the odd readymeal but I dont like them much - they are okay as an occasional but not as a regular thing. Im aiming to get as many meals ready as I can for the first couple of weeks - not every night but enough to take the pressure off me and DH for the first two weeks when im trying to establish breast feeding. I have bought lots of mince and batched them into portions for making chilli/bolognaise and also portions of beef chunks to put in the slow cooker so that with a little organisation I can get lots of meals done through that as well. 



YoungNImum said:


> I havnt Told anyone what names we have picked for bubba, apart from MIL and my mum.
> But id like to tell you crazy bunch, id liek to no what people think of the name honestly.
> Oh and me both decided it would be nice to keep wee ones name in the family as his Bother and sister havnt and out of my 5 sisters only my eldest has, so we came up with
> 
> For a girl, after both are grandmothers, Eva-Jane
> For a boy after my dad and OH second name, Maurice david
> 
> Altho he has asked if baby is a day late and decideds to come on 27 if we could name him Maurice paul as his younger brother died of a cot death ad the age of 9 months, so we both have aggreed on these name.

Oh what a lovely idea. Lovely names too. 



YoungNImum said:


> Anyway do you fancy a giggle girls? My sister dose Ann sumers partys and this is her trade mark peice of the night everyone always has a good laugh with it, tell you something took me ages to eat one ball :blush:
> She calls this her chocolate willy :dohh:

:rofl:



peaches31 said:


> :happydance:my friend just dropped off the chocolate covered cherries that i ordered through her daughters school! mmmmmmm yummy! these are sure gonna go fast!:blush:

Oooh yumm yumm!

Lovely conception stories Tillbob, mrsbling and Ness.



Xaviersmom said:


> Wow girls!! You can really talk!
> 
> Lozzy congrats!
> 
> Yes, Juliet came home yesterday... We are still getting used to each other and she is trying to adjust to not being in the noisy hospital. She really could have been home Sunday/Monday, but the doctors were waiting for her to show consistent weight gain.
> 
> Tales from the other side....I thought you'd get a giggle with my thoughts about being on the other side of the labor process :)
> -Heartburn.. gone
> -I can find my foof without mirrors
> -Having Juliet early.. I didn't get any new stretchies.. just the old ones from DS
> -I (almost) have my waistline back.. I think I gained about 2 stone +/- and I stepped on a scale today and was back down most of it.
> 
> Seriously though.. My boobs hurt like hell and my waist looks sort of deflated in an odd way.. BUT I have a gorgeous daughter to cuddle and spoil.
> 
> There's a light at the end of the tunnel ladies! You are almost on the other side too :)

Oh Xaviersmom (and Julietsmom!) How lovely to have her home. Love the list of being on the other side! :)



Mincholada said:


> i then got to the "back", was measured and everything and i noticed there was a lady sitting in the "lounge area" with a huuuge soccerball bump (everything else on her was super lean). there were some midwifes from the dominican republic there as well for training and that woman was given some funny stuff to drink while all the ladies (patients, midwifes and big-bump-lady) watched a beautiful movie about natural childbirth. well, while waiting for my MW to check some of my data on the PC, i got curious and asked what the drink was about & how far along she was....
> 
> and AAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!! lady answered 40+3... and then midwife turned around and said "and she's wide open... 7 cm..."
> 
> WOW me thought! so she was in active labor, sitting there, smiling, calm as anything, watching a movie with all of us and given some herbal drink to encourage effacement & contractions and midwife said they were expecting her baby's arrival in a couple of hours. that was quite exciting for me! never seen a woman live in labor and her being so calm, really made me happy! :)

Wow Minch!!! Good for her. Good to know you are doing well too. 


spencerbear said:


> My conception story.....
> 
> Got divorced from my 12 yr marriage, as we had grown apart (really good friends now). Met my OH through a online game in june 2006, couldnt believe how well we got on, but never expected anything to come of it as he is younger than me. December 06 found out i was expecting, complete shock!!! I already had 3 children and had thought my baby days were over. But that pregnancy resulted in a mmc at 11 wks. By this time wanted another but was told my chances were reduced because of damage caused a a huge cyst id had a couple of years earlier, id already lost one ovary and tube when they removed it. Guess it was meant to be because july 07 found out we were expecting again, March 08 had Rebecca (my 4th and OH 1st).
> 
> We had a discussion about it and decided to see how we felt about any more when becca was 3. The woman in my family have a tendancy to start menopause around the age of 40, although my little sister started at 32. We didnt quite make it until becca was 3. May 09 completely out of the blue, OH said that he wanted to see if we could have another one, what did i think....
> I was over the moon. July 09 found out i was pregnant but lost it in august. Fell again in october but once again lost it, this is around the time we re-located down to hastings for his job and during the move i had an accident and tore all the ligaments in my ankle (5 months on crutches). We went to ntnp, especialy as the job we moved for went at christmas last year. I then was lucky enough to find a job, this april, took pressure of a bit, but found out i was expecting 3 days after starting it, typical!!! And just to keep life interesting my OH pretty much had a breakdown and walked out. So up until we talked things through just recently i thought i was going to be a single mummy to this baby. But as it currently stands i couldnt be happier, have my wonderful children, the man i love and our baby arriving soon x x
> 
> Sorry that was long, bet everyone is asleep before theend lol:sleep:

Not asleep at all :hugs: glad to know its all working out so well for you especially after such a tough time. :hugs:




Pixxie said:


> Our money situation has got totally out of hand now :nope: more and more people are turning up out of the woodwork demanding money off us, we are behind on the rent and bailiffs say they are coming round in 3 days to take our furniture...
> 
> We are going to citizens advice today to tell them OH has moved out so I can claim benefits. This will mean the rent gets paid, I'll be given money for food, gas, electric and OH can pay off the outstanding bills. Was really hoping we wouldn't have to do this but we have no choice, once everything is paid and back to normal we wont have to any more but we don't know how long that will take.
> 
> Stupid fucking system, why do I have to be a 'single mum' before I get any help?

Pixxie -its not right for it to be this way, hope you get it sorted soon

Rubbish night's sleep last night - DH left the heating on which I didnt realise until my 3rd trip to the loo - which explained the very dry mouth, split lip and raging dehydration headache then! Bah - turned it off but house still seems very warm to me. 

Have been to Lozzy's journal - awwwwwwww :happydance::happydance:

Now need to get the motivation to do my yoda DVD before heading into town to meet my Mum. 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Pixxie said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Also....sorry to be a downer but..... they may want to move you into a 1 bed or something and have proof that he is moved out :'(
> 
> He will be changing his address to his mums house, my mum said they won't make me move because it is a private rental and we have already prepared house for baby and she is due so soon it would be very impractical for me to move now. xxxClick to expand...

Ok thats good :) Well not good but..........:shrug:


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> I will not scream, I will not scream.
> 
> I've just rung the HIP helpline as guess what! Still no payment!! There helplines are meant to open from 8 so my letter says so why at 8.30 isn't there database up and running?! If the woman had said I'm sorry at the moment I'm unable to help due to technical issues I wouldn't mind, but tell someone that the system hasnt yet finished booting?!

Oh Sammi thats crap! :growlmad::growlmad:

Mizze


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I will not scream, I will not scream.
> 
> I've just rung the HIP helpline as guess what! Still no payment!! There helplines are meant to open from 8 so my letter says so why at 8.30 isn't there database up and running?! If the woman had said I'm sorry at the moment I'm unable to help due to technical issues I wouldn't mind, but tell someone that the system hasnt yet finished booting?!
> 
> Oh Sammi thats crap! :growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...

Makes me feel bad ranting given pixxies situation, but as she's said it seems wrong that for her to get help her oh has to move out :-( me and dh are in the situation that the HIP is one of the very few things we can claim, we have some money but not much at all so the HIP is a nice little boost


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> Could you not borrow, to get them off your back, and then pay your dad back?
> Its not nice having to ask, but im sure it would be better than having your stuff taken :(
> Don't really know what else to say, hope Citizens Advice help you :hugs:

He doesn't have anything to lend us now because he's just paid out loads for the baby stuff and he's just had his kitchen done, even if he hadn't done these he wouldn't be able too because we need around £2000 to get them off our backs and pay the rent. If OH doesn't live here though they can't take the stuff since I'm not working and have no means to pay for it myself. xxx


----------



## spencerbear

I know how you feel pixxie.......im currently trying to catch up witha few things too.... whats worse is when they tell you an amount to pay and you think to yourself, if i had it i would of paid it already :nope:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
I haven't had a chance to read back... will do in a bit... I wanna see Lozzy's journal too.
Well last night from about 11pm, I have been getting this "pain" on and off all night, and still getting it now. I cant really explaing it and it is not accompanied by contractions, just the odd BH every now and then... but it is quite painful and comes every few minutes.
So I had my doctors appointment today and she did a quick scan...and baby's head is FULLY engaged !! and she says it's most likely his head putting pressure down there causing the pain. She also refused to do the internal as she said she didn't wanna "start anything off" :) so have to see her in just under 2 weeks time and hopefully baby will stay put until his section date on the 8th !

Ok.. sorry for that long post... let me read back :) 

xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh xaviersmom... so happy your LO is home ;) How lovely !!!
Love all your conception stories :) Mine is simple really:
Me and DH decided to try for a baby, so I went off the pill ( we thought it would take ages and had all sorts of things planned LOL) but 2 months later at 11DPO I got my ++ on a digi :) we were over the moon !!! :)
Pixxie, I am so sorry you are having a tough time, I hope that you will be able to sort it out and get them off your back. Hopefully by your OH "moving out" they will help you out.. this is not the time for stress :hugs:

Oh and by the way, doctor estimates baby is 6.17 pounds now :) so he is a big boy !! :) with really long legs hehe


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning ladies, love all ur stories! Thanks for posting lozzy journal link charlotte, i cant bloody wait to see pics, what a gorgeous name too!!

Pixxie what a horrible situation ur in,really hope the CAB can help, they are normally really good :hugs:

Well 2nd night in a row i woke up in agony and getting bh every 5 mins for 2 hours last night! Getting fed up of this false labour but i had this for 4/5 nights then had jake the next day so if this is the same then will have baby at weekend OR my body is just being horrible to me and still going to make me wait or go over :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

Aww Pixxie what an awful situation to be in - I was in £14k debt when I was 20 because of an ex so totally understand how hard it can be but having a LO on the way I can't imagine how stressful that is! 

You need to phone Consumer Credit Counselling service it's fremand creditors are more willing to work with them because they're non profit. The creditors HAVE. To be reasonable and accept the smallest payment you can make but yo need to speak with CCC asap. 

Just be careful about telling them OH has moved of because there are under cover benefit agents that follow people round just to make sure they're not lying about being disabled or a single parent etc - my friends OH is one. You would both be prosecuted if found out and it can mean a jail sentence and that would be so horrendous xxx hope you can get it sorted I really feel for you xxx


----------



## Pixxie

Sounds promising Kerrie! Hope bubs decides to come soon :) xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Forgot to say the CCC will speak to creditors on your behalf and arrange payments realistically based on your incomings and outgoings xx


----------



## Nessicle

Aw Kerrie fx for you it's the start of something! I'm getting very strong BH's all through the night and ver uncomfortable cos of how Ava is positioned - keep everything crossed for tuesday for me that she hasn't moved though! Would mean she'd be here within 2'weeks!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Pixxie the Cccs are excellent! I set up a plan with them a few years ago! My debts are coming down now & I dont get any hassle!


----------



## WILSMUM

sammiwry said:


> Everything I've been reading on here, other sites and in mags suggests making lots of easy dinners to freeze and then defrost after lo is here. Did anyone find it beneficial?! I really don't have room in my freezer so as long as DH is prepared to cook for a few weeks do you guys reckon I'm going to have a problem?!

I'm lucky in that DH does all the cooking anyway so we haven't bothered freezing any meals although DH did get up early this morning and amde a double batch of spag bol so dinner'll be easy tonight and there will be some meals in the freezer just in case!!!

Well its safe to say that these iron tablets are well and truely in my system now, thankfully no constipation as yet tho!

Really need to get on and get the air bed blown up and babys room sorted ready for my mums arrival this afternoon!!!! But think I might just have a read of Lozzys journal first!!!!


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> Aww Pixxie what an awful situation to be in - I was in £14k debt when I was 20 because of an ex so totally understand how hard it can be but having a LO on the way I can't imagine how stressful that is!
> 
> You need to phone Consumer Credit Counselling service it's fremand creditors are more willing to work with them because they're non profit. The creditors HAVE. To be reasonable and accept the smallest payment you can make but yo need to speak with CCC asap.
> 
> Just be careful shot telling them OH has moved of because there are under cover benefit agents that follow people round just to make sure they're not lying about being disabled or a single parent etc - my friends OH is one. You would both be prosecuted if found out and it can mean a jail sentence and that would be so horrendous xxx hope you can get it sorted I really feel for you xxx

Thanks I'll look into the CCC. We know about the benefit agents, OH's mum (where he will be living) only lives up the road and we are having a baby together so they will be slightly more lenient with regards to him visiting the house ect. He will be staying away a few nights a week though to make sure we don't get in trouble. Hopefully within a month or maybe 2 we will be sorted, it's just we are falling behind on the rent because we are paying off these dicks who keep demanding amounts we can't afford. We love our house and where we live, the last thing we want is to have to move. Thankfully the landlady is my second cousin so she has been great with us about this stuff but she is starting to get annoyed now, I know she will accept the housing benefit though which is a bonus. xxx


----------



## mummyclo

Hope it is something for you kerrie!! 
Even tho im a bit jealous! Been getting stupid stabbing, niggly and period pains too :cry:
I bet he will wait for another 2 weeks to come out tho :haha:
Sorta hope my waters don't break over the woman when i have my wax in a bit! :sick:
x


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> Hope it is something for you kerrie!!
> Even tho im a bit jealous! Been getting stupid stabbing, niggly and period pains too :cry:
> I bet he will wait for another 2 weeks to come out tho :haha:
> *Sorta hope my waters don't break over the woman when i have my wax in a bit!* :sick:
> x

:rofl: 

I've been getting the 'period pains' too, hoping it's a sign things are moving along! xx


----------



## spencerbear

mummyclo said:


> Hope it is something for you kerrie!!
> Even tho im a bit jealous! Been getting stupid stabbing, niggly and period pains too :cry:
> I bet he will wait for another 2 weeks to come out tho :haha:
> Sorta hope my waters don't break over the woman when i have my wax in a bit! :sick:
> x

:haha::haha: could imagine her face, if they did!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive had constant period pains too for around a week now, and its nearly a week since losing my plug. Really hope it means something but dont wanna get my hopes up, the bh were as strong as i remeber them being in early labour with jake too and very regular!


----------



## sammiwry

I've been having a sharpish pain in my bikini area but its more of a discomfort than a pain iykwim?! 

Rox has had a quick walk and bumped into her mate Vinnie so shes happy, I've poo picked the garden for when the men come to look at the gutters and I need to sort out the table but I will do it later as feeling a bit sicky :S


----------



## mummyclo

I will be back in a few hours ladies..............don't anyone go having their babies!
Shall have fun trying not to give birth at my wax! :haha:
:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Oh that's good then Pixxie yeah defo call CCCS as I said if they're requesting more than you can afford then that's wrong and the court would take your side should it ever get that far cos you're making efforts to pay, you don't need the stress of dealing with creditors right now and CCS would do all tha for you :flower: 

I've been having period pains and backache about a week and shooting pains in my cervix but maybe to do with how she's laid if she is indeed breech! My CM has becme really creamy and then wet too lovely eh?!


----------



## ducky1502

Pixxie i really hope you can get something sorted and feel happier and more secure by the time bubs arrives. 

Ladies with symptoms i hope your babies arrive soon :happydance: i get tons of bh, sharp pains and period pains but really dont think he will be here anytime soon.

Got a day with OH today :) lazy morning in bed. Hes just gone to the shops to buy croissants and stuff... I swear hes trying to fatten me up lol.


----------



## sammiwry

I no longer need to rant about my HIP payment! It's in :D


----------



## mrsbling

Pixxie, I would definitely speak to CCC - one of my friends works for one of the banks and deals with them all of the time, and they are very good :thumbup:

Oooh Kerrianne you could be next :) ..........I am just going to pop and read Lozzys journal.

Got 39 week Midwife appointment this afternoon, so will see if she can give me some suggestions for an eviction process lol :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Got my 36 week appointment later in some ways I can't be bothered going :S


----------



## GoogilyBear

Still no word on my HIP grant :/ i do hope it comes soon, want to use it to buy goodies for xmas for baby and a little something for OH for being really good thrughout this pregnancy :')

ITS OFFICIALLY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!! IVE SEEN THE COKE ADVERT!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Woo hoo Sammi about time eh?!

Ducky bless can he bring me some lol! I reckon your lil fella will take you by surprise!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Woo hoo Sammi about time eh?!
> 
> Ducky bless can he bring me some lol! I reckon your lil fella will take you by surprise!

It is indeed! I was quite perhaped to have a mini rant on the phone the second time, went onto HSBC online and since 8.15 this morning it's been paid in but didnt think to check before I rung them again as I thought it would of been in first thing :blush:


----------



## ducky1502

My OH keeps calling bh contractions benson hedges contractions cause he cant remember the real name :rofl:


----------



## Kerrieann

:rofl: how funny!!


----------



## Nessicle

Hahaha my OH keeps telling me this Braxton Hick guy has a lot to answer for :rofl: bless them! 

Lol Sammi I wouldve phoned to rant before checking ha 

Anyone else got mega bad swollen ankles and feet? My ankles are so fat I can't even get my urge on properly! The massager yesterday said she wasn't allowed to massage my ankles with me being pregnant so didn't haventhem done!


----------



## xkirstyx

well i cant help but laugh. i got my letter from sure start this morning saying money will be with me tomorrow but still waiting on hip! got OH to phone them and they said the same again they will contact head office and they will contact me! emmm well you said that last week!!!!

small random question here! anyones babys who are engaged or nearly do u have loads of pressure in ur bum lol? iv had it for a few days now but its like the same feeling i had when in labour and getting ready to push its not all the time it comes and goes like pressure in my bum and foof at same time, i dont remember having this b4 labour with jack! im also having loads oh really strong BH this morning!


----------



## Pixxie

:rofl: my OH laughs whenever I say I'm having one because apparently it rhyming slang for prison or something :shrug: xx


----------



## mrsbling

I am sooooo tired this morning, didnt get much sleep at all as hips were aching, so was turning all night!!! had 2 hot water bottles (one for each hip) but that didnt help, then the carpel tunnel on the hands meant I was struggling to get out of bed to go to the loo!!!!!

so think I will try and snooze on the sofa for a while to try and catch back up with the :sleep: for an hour or so :)


----------



## Pixxie

xkirstyx said:


> well i cant help but laugh. i got my letter from sure start this morning saying money will be with me tomorrow but still waiting on hip! got OH to phone them and they said the same again they will contact head office and they will contact me! emmm well you said that last week!!!!
> 
> small random question here! anyones babys who are engaged or nearly do u have loads of pressure in ur bum lol? iv had it for a few days now but its like the same feeling i had when in labour and getting ready to push its not all the time it comes and goes like pressure in my bum and foof at same time, i dont remember having this b4 labour with jack! im also having loads oh really strong BH this morning!

I get the pressure in my bum too sometimes, its like she is pushing down and testing if she can get out yet :haha: xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

lol yeah pixxie just like that! glad its not just me then!


----------



## sammiwry

GoogilyBear said:


> Still no word on my HIP grant :/ i do hope it comes soon, want to use it to buy goodies for xmas for baby and a little something for OH for being really good thrughout this pregnancy :')
> 
> ITS OFFICIALLY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!! IVE SEEN THE COKE ADVERT!!!!

Have you rung them to chase it? The other girls in here will know I've been on the phone to them almost every week chasing it.


----------



## sammiwry

Chloe, if you love Rox so much do you want to bath her for me? She went out to see the gutter man (cant do the job as the whole row is blocked and as I'm the only one whos raised the job he can only clear my section which wont solve the problem!) shes fallen over in the mud and now got a dirty bum!


----------



## sammiwry

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/735794e0.jpg I'm not dirty mum...

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/94005155.jpg watching jezza kyle this morning


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> Hope it is something for you kerrie!!
> Even tho im a bit jealous! Been getting stupid stabbing, niggly and period pains too :cry:
> I bet he will wait for another 2 weeks to come out tho :haha:
> Sorta hope my waters don't break over the woman when i have my wax in a bit! :sick:
> x

DH was paying my foof some "attention" the other night and as I kept getting close I kept thinking "what if my waters break while hes down there?!" and getting really worried about it so that kinda put me off!!!




sammiwry said:


> I no longer need to rant about my HIP payment! It's in :D

Yay!! About bloomin time eh!?!
Think HSBC must have been on a go slow this morning cause I went on there to check something before I took Wil to school, checked pending transactions while I was on there and there was nothng pending got a bit freaked and paniced and worried cause DH is due to be paid tomorrow and that usually shows up in there the day before but anywa thought I'd check it again after 9am when I got back from school runa nd low and behold there it is ready and waiting for tomorrow!!! Phew!!!!


Rox is just tooo cute!! BLess!!!

Right well thats the bathroom wiped over, spare/babys room sorted, dusted, hoovered and bed put up ready for my mum, plus I also dusted and hoovered our room while I was there! Just having a sit down and a munch on a biccie before emptying and refilling the dishwasher, running the hoover over the living/dining room and hanging a load of washing to dry!


----------



## sammiwry

I'd rather they are on a go slow than last week when the system bliped blocking all cards used in 10 min period like that week! 


All my workmen have been! Gutter man can't do anything as the row needs doing not just mine and he's not authorised to work on the other houses without a work order. And my bathroom light now has a new switch!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Thought I'd stick up my possibley final bump pics!! I might do some more on either Sunday or Monday morning if I get time!!!
 



Attached Files:







38+4 (2).jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1









38+4 (3).jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Kerrieann

Lovely bump anouska, is it quiet diff from ur last pic with will?


----------



## sammiwry

Wilsmum I'm so jealous I want madden :-(


----------



## Nessicle

Mrsbling my carpel tunnel is like that too i struggle to use my hands to push myself up and shuffle round the bed!


----------



## WILSMUM

Kerrieann said:


> Lovely bump anouska, is it quiet diff from ur last pic with will?

I didnt do bump pics with Wil - I only took one at around 37 ish weeks - I'll attach it now, 1st pic is 37 ish weeks with Wil and 2nd is 38+4 with Baby C!
 



Attached Files:







Wil Bump 37 wks (6).jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2









38+4 (3).jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyclo

Back from my adventures........no one has given birth i hope!?
I now have a nice porn star foof, and she even did my eyebrows for free! :happydance:
Got some chocolate buttons to munch too.....why do they taste somuch better than normal chocolate? :haha:
Sammi...Roxy is the cutest! I want her! :hissy:


----------



## Kerrieann

You seem bigger this time? but think everyone is 2nd time round, especially me lol :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Back from my adventures........no one has given birth i hope!?
> I now have a nice porn star foof, and she even did my eyebrows for free! :happydance:
> Got some chocolate buttons to munch too.....why do they taste somuch better than normal chocolate? :haha:
> Sammi...Roxy is the cutest! I want her! :hissy:

Could of had her for free after she got herself dirty and wouldn't let me baby wipe her clean


----------



## WILSMUM

I think I'm more spread out iykwim this time - I was very neat and very much just in front a lot more with him than I am this time - my belly button did go flat/poke out with Wil but I still have a slight inny atm!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl:
That was very confusing after me writing about my foof! I read what you said SOOOOO Wrongly!
How did she get dirty! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

She went outside to see the gutter man and slipped in the mud


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: She slipped!! I bet that was funny to watch! 
Not so funy to clean tho :(


----------



## YoungNImum

sammiwry said:


> I no longer need to rant about my HIP payment! It's in :D

Ah nice one :thumbup:



sammiwry said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/735794e0.jpg I'm not dirty mum...
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/94005155.jpg watching jezza kyle this morning

Oh another jermery kyle fan, she is lovely! :kiss:


----------



## YoungNImum

Well i had alovely couple of hours in bed this morning cuddling OH, the got up an he made me some lunch, so gonna woddle down to the shop ina bit with the dogs.


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: She slipped!! I bet that was funny to watch!
> Not so funy to clean tho :(

Yup, one minute her lovely puppy run and the next min her legs just slipped from under her lol.

Thanks YoungNImum shes a right character


----------



## mummyclo

Im sick and tired of cleaning :cry:
You wouldn't think there would be so much to do with only 2 of us :(


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: She slipped!! I bet that was funny to watch!
> Not so funy to clean tho :(
> 
> Yup, one minute her lovely puppy run and the next min her legs just slipped from under her lol.
> 
> Thanks YoungNImum shes a right characterClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Im sick and tired of cleaning :cry:
> You wouldn't think there would be so much to do with only 2 of us :(

Tell me about it! At least I have Rox to help create a little bit of the mess lol



mummyclo said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: She slipped!! I bet that was funny to watch!
> Not so funy to clean tho :(
> 
> Yup, one minute her lovely puppy run and the next min her legs just slipped from under her lol.
> 
> Thanks YoungNImum shes a right characterClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

I have to admit I laughed when it happened, I wasnt laughing when I was trying to clean her up


----------



## mummyclo

:cry:
I need to do stuff but i am so tired, and i get pains down my legs when i stand up :(


----------



## YoungNImum

Think bubba has been doing a wee dance in my tummy, my belly looks like its a wave machine lol
Is anyone not doing a bithplan?


----------



## mummyclo

I didnt really do a birthplan.....i am planning on having a homebirth.
But i said we will just see how it goes, i don't understand how they expect you to plan for something you have never experienced before iykwim!? :shrug:


----------



## sammiwry

Well agreed Chloe!
I keep talking things over with dh so he knows how I feel about certain things.

I really need to do my sample for mw later and I can't/don't need to go


----------



## mummyclo

Drink lots! :haha:
I just drank like 2 litres of OJ and i can't stop going! :blush:


----------



## GoogilyBear

Reallllyyy should be hoovering, instead i am wondering what i can make with flour, milk, butter and everything else... exept eggs... we have no eggs lol XD


----------



## WILSMUM

GoogilyBear said:


> Reallllyyy should be hoovering, instead i am wondering what i can make with flour, milk, butter and everything else... exept eggs... we have no eggs lol XD

I was gonna make a cake but I have eggs but no butter!!!!! Swap??


I didn't do a birth plan as such with DS - I was just happy to go with the flow but did say to my then husband that I'd prefer to do it without drugs and really didn't want an epidural, he was pretty useless tho, as soon as I go into delivery he was going on at me to have one! I really don't know what I ever saw in that man he really is a complete waste of space!!! Lol!!!
And seeing as I'm having an elective c-section I haven;t bothered to do one this time either!!


----------



## sammiwry

Hadn't thought of orange juice!


----------



## mummyclo

You should try it.......goes straight through me! :blush:


----------



## till bob

hi girls hope ur all ok today just checkin in we r just lyin in bed watchin disney cars chillin out its so cold again today i have done the housework tho and done lunch so now time to relax. so glad little julliets home and hope lozzy and niaomh sorry if iv just spelt that wrong r home today cant believe how big she was cant wait for pics. xx


----------



## mummyclo

I just got my quote from the tax credits...and when bubs is here i will be getting an extra £100 a week including £20 child benifit :o
OH also will get £30 odd for working tax credits! :happydance:
Does anyone know what the lower limit is for that sure start thing?
x


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> You should try it.......goes straight through me! :blush:

Haha it works, I shall try and remember that for future reference!


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> You should try it.......goes straight through me! :blush:
> 
> Haha it works, I shall try and remember that for future reference!Click to expand...

Bahahahahaha! Glad i have some useful advice! How to make u need to pee! :rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi ladies

Had MW appt this morning. All was fine. bit boring really!! Next appt is in 2 weeks time.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## mummyclo

Shit! Siobhan in 2 weeks time i will be PAST my due date! :help:
Glad everything was ok :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> Shit! Siobhan in 2 weeks time i will be PAST my due date! :help:
> Glad everything was ok :hugs:

 You'll be fine Chloe :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

I got through stages of being like.....i want him now.
And then im like OMG its so close and i get a bit scared! :cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

Chole im exactly the same lol, i feel sooo impatient but shitting it at the same time thinking that in 2 weeks he will probly be here now having cuddles!!! It wont be long, cant wait to see piccies of everyones babies :cloud9: Hubby thinks lil man might come on his bday (27th) but im hoping sooner :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

Its scary! Im just wishing he would come out..so im not in pain everyday! :haha:
I want to see Lozzy lil girly! Bet shes sooo cute!


----------



## spencerbear

Yay on finally getting hip money through.

I finally sent my surestart form off today, will see how long that takes. hoping not too long as could really use thatto pay my rent this month, as maternity allowance have managed to mess things up. God know how long it will take them to sort it out!!!!

Have had a really lazy day today, only thing i did was take becca to sainsburys to get her doughnut, yummy. But whilei was there did notice that lanisohl cream andbreast pads are half price gain, in case anyone still needs to get some. Didnt see how long for though, sorry


----------



## Kerrieann

mmm just had a mince pie with cream!!! :yummy scrummy :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

Kerrieann said:


> mmm just had a mince pie with cream!!! :yummy scrummy :haha:

Really yummy......warm mince pie and cream, thats when you know its christmas time


----------



## - Butterfly -

mmmm warm mince pies - love em!!


----------



## YoungNImum

mummyclo said:


> I didnt really do a birthplan.....i am planning on having a homebirth.
> But i said we will just see how it goes, i don't understand how they expect you to plan for something you have never experienced before iykwim!? :shrug:

Ino what you mean, when i mentioned it to midwife yesterday, she kinda put me of as she said i had to write it, erm write what??? and she said half the tme they dont even read it, it all depends how you take to labour, id like one tho incase worst comes to worst but OH nos what i wont an dont wont, he nos im really keen on water birth and G&A.



mummyclo said:


> Drink lots! :haha:
> I just drank like 2 litres of OJ and i can't stop going! :blush:

Snap, 1ltr dose it for me :blush:
haha



mummyclo said:


> I just got my quote from the tax credits...and when bubs is here i will be getting an extra £100 a week including £20 child benifit :o
> OH also will get £30 odd for working tax credits! :happydance:
> Does anyone know what the lower limit is for that sure start thing?
> x

My midwife asked yesterday had i put in for the £500 one, an i thought i didnt get anything cuz i work full time, she said to put in for it as its better to try than not try and loose out, where do you get the form from tho?


----------



## WILSMUM

spencerbear said:


> Yay on finally getting hip money through.
> 
> I finally sent my surestart form off today, will see how long that takes. hoping not too long as could really use thatto pay my rent this month, as maternity allowance have managed to mess things up. God know how long it will take them to sort it out!!!!
> 
> Have had a really lazy day today, only thing i did was take becca to sainsburys to get her doughnut, yummy. But whilei was there did notice that lanisohl cream andbreast pads are half price gain, in case anyone still needs to get some. Didnt see how long for though, sorry

how did they mess yr maternity allowance up hun?
Mines seemed to have been pretty straight forward so far and am a bit worried its all gonna go tits up! I've had an arrears payment so far and am expecting my first proper 4 week payment next wednesday and I'm paranoid its not gonna appear in my bank like I expect!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Heres a link to the webpage about the Sure Start Maernity Grant:
https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyT...ort/Expectingorbringingupchildren/DG_10018854

And heres a link to the form:
https://www.dwp.gov.uk/advisers/claimforms/sf100_print.pdf

There is also an interactive one on the first link so you can fill it out on yr computer and then print it and send it off rather than filling it out by hand!

And the amount of Child Tax Credits you need to be getting to qualify are this: "From April 2010 to April 2011 this means a rate of £548 a year or more, or more than £1095 a year if you have a baby under one."


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Forgot to say the CCC will speak to creditors on your behalf and arrange payments realistically based on your incomings and outgoings xx

Good advice Ness. 



WILSMUM said:


> I'm lucky in that DH does all the cooking anyway so we haven't bothered freezing any meals although DH did get up early this morning and amde a double batch of spag bol so dinner'll be easy tonight and there will be some meals in the freezer just in case!!!
> 
> Well its safe to say that these iron tablets are well and truely in my system now, thankfully no constipation as yet tho!

One other tip I got and am trying to do is to stock up on my store cupboard - tea/coffee etc and stuff like washing powder & dishwasher tablets and toilet rolls etc so we dont have to worry about that day to day stuff when she is here. 



Kerrieann said:


> Ive had constant period pains too for around a week now, and its nearly a week since losing my plug. Really hope it means something but dont wanna get my hopes up, the bh were as strong as i remeber them being in early labour with jake too and very regular!

Oooh Fingers crosssed - so many December dreamers will be November sparklers I think! 



ducky1502 said:


> Pixxie i really hope you can get something sorted and feel happier and more secure by the time bubs arrives.
> 
> *Ladies with symptoms i hope your babies arrive soon  i get tons of bh, sharp pains and period pains but really dont think he will be here anytime soon.*
> Got a day with OH today :) lazy morning in bed. Hes just gone to the shops to buy croissants and stuff... I swear hes trying to fatten me up lol.

Ive got nothing! Well apart from the usual but nothing remotely labourish - but then she really has another 5 weeks to go yet and at least 2 before she is fully cooked. 



sammiwry said:


> I no longer need to rant about my HIP payment! It's in :D

:yipee: well about time. 



- Butterfly - said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Had MW appt this morning. All was fine. bit boring really!! Next appt is in 2 weeks time.
> 
> Hope everyone is well x

Glad all was good -am hoping for a boring one myself this time round after last week's growth scare 



Kerrieann said:


> mmm just had a mince pie with cream!!! :yummy scrummy :haha:

Oooh lovely -I ate DH's lemon muffin :blush: Well he hadnt eaten it and it was from yesterday - it would have been stale if Id left it any longer :blush: honest..... 

Just back from town with my Mum and sister - got some errands and a couple of christmas presents sorted but that was it - am exhausted now. But had my iron tablet and floradix like a good girl! Now relaxing on sofa, waiting for Baby Whisperer to come on.

Mizze x


----------



## spencerbear

WILSMUM said:


> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> Yay on finally getting hip money through.
> 
> I finally sent my surestart form off today, will see how long that takes. hoping not too long as could really use thatto pay my rent this month, as maternity allowance have managed to mess things up. God know how long it will take them to sort it out!!!!
> 
> Have had a really lazy day today, only thing i did was take becca to sainsburys to get her doughnut, yummy. But whilei was there did notice that lanisohl cream andbreast pads are half price gain, in case anyone still needs to get some. Didnt see how long for though, sorry
> 
> how did they mess yr maternity allowance up hun?
> Mines seemed to have been pretty straight forward so far and am a bit worried its all gonna go tits up! I've had an arrears payment so far and am expecting my first proper 4 week payment next wednesday and I'm paranoid its not gonna appear in my bank like I expect!!!Click to expand...

They have awarded me £124.88 a week but have put it on hold because im apparently part of a jobseekrs allowance clam..... which is not possibly because i got taken of OH claim in April when he walked out.....

So i rang them o the number on the letter, its a cal centre in norwich and my claim was dealt with by chester!!!!! So he couldnt access the info and has to send a report through stating all this info, as according to his system i was on a claim at a different address.....tey are ivestigatig it ut can take up to 6 weeks :cry::cry:


----------



## sammiwry

Just back from midwife, went well! Madden is 3/5ths engaged!! Everything else is good and shell be round next week to sort out home birth


----------



## spencerbear

sammiwry said:


> Just back from midwife, went well! Madden is 3/5ths engaged!! Everything else is good and shell be round next week to sort out home birth

Thats good, mine isnt coming to do a home visit for my home birth!!! and now has put back my appointment wth her to 37+ 3, so lets hope little one doesnt arrive before i finally get to see her!!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

im soooooo tired! i was up with jack last night from 2.30-5 :( just been to ikea coz i wanted meatballs and chips lol. iv been getting really strong pains all day 2day felt just like contractions i had with jack but prob just stong BH. x


----------



## ducky1502

I'm starting to feel really weird about this whole baby thing... I really am! Of course I'm excited and part of my can't wait to be able to bend over, see my foof, have more energy etc etc but at the same time I feel like I want to keep him inside because it's familiar :shrug: and I know that I can look after him properly if he's in there. Hard to explain. 

And another thing, is anyone else more paranoid now than in early pregnancy?! If I don't feel him move for a while I really panic or I cry because I worry something is wrong. Plus I'm usually completely not bothered about my consultant appointments but I have one tomorrow and I feel like I have a million questions........ I had a growth scan at 34 and 36 wks and comparing the two worries me, he only put on 1/2lb in 2wks when I thought it should be closer to 1lb, plus his legs only grew by 1mm in that time. Even though I know he's fine in there I can't stop myself wondering if maybe something is wrong :dohh: and he's not growing or something. Eurgh! Hormones are driving me mad!


----------



## Mizze

spencerbear said:


> They have awarded me £124.88 a week but have put it on hold because im apparently part of a jobseekrs allowance clam..... which is not possibly because i got taken of OH claim in April when he walked out.....
> 
> So i rang them o the number on the letter, its a cal centre in norwich and my claim was dealt with by chester!!!!! So he couldnt access the info and has to send a report through stating all this info, as according to his system i was on a claim at a different address.....tey are ivestigatig it ut can take up to 6 weeks :cry::cry:

Oh for heaven's sake!! Why and how do they get things so wrong! 



sammiwry said:


> Just back from midwife, went well! Madden is 3/5ths engaged!! Everything else is good and shell be round next week to sort out home birth

:wohoo: nice to know everything is looking good. 



ducky1502 said:


> I'm starting to feel really weird about this whole baby thing... I really am! Of course I'm excited and part of my can't wait to be able to bend over, see my foof, have more energy etc etc but at the same time I feel like I want to keep him inside because it's familiar :shrug: and I know that I can look after him properly if he's in there. Hard to explain.
> 
> And another thing, is anyone else more paranoid now than in early pregnancy?! If I don't feel him move for a while I really panic or I cry because I worry something is wrong. Plus I'm usually completely not bothered about my consultant appointments but I have one tomorrow and I feel like I have a million questions........ I had a growth scan at 34 and 36 wks and comparing the two worries me, he only put on 1/2lb in 2wks when I thought it should be closer to 1lb, plus his legs only grew by 1mm in that time. Even though I know he's fine in there I can't stop myself wondering if maybe something is wrong :dohh: and he's not growing or something. Eurgh! Hormones are driving me mad!

Aw hon - I am trying so hard to not be paranoid - I was awful in 1st tri because of mmc's but much more relaxed until last week's growth scan - now im all uptight about baby again. I do know what you mean about keeping them inside because then you can look after them tho. 



I love baby whisperer - she is giving a master class in breastfeeding and how to sort out problems in this episode - really useful. 

Mizze xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

ducky1502 said:


> I'm starting to feel really weird about this whole baby thing... I really am! Of course I'm excited and part of my can't wait to be able to bend over, see my foof, have more energy etc etc but at the same time I feel like I want to keep him inside because it's familiar :shrug: and I know that I can look after him properly if he's in there. Hard to explain.
> 
> And another thing, is anyone else more paranoid now than in early pregnancy?! If I don't feel him move for a while I really panic or I cry because I worry something is wrong. Plus I'm usually completely not bothered about my consultant appointments but I have one tomorrow and I feel like I have a million questions........ I had a growth scan at 34 and 36 wks and comparing the two worries me, he only put on 1/2lb in 2wks when I thought it should be closer to 1lb, plus his legs only grew by 1mm in that time. Even though I know he's fine in there I can't stop myself wondering if maybe something is wrong :dohh: and he's not growing or something. Eurgh! Hormones are driving me mad!

Aww Ducky - it's all normal feelings in pregnancy. I'm sure he's fine and your appt will be great tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

OFF TOPIC!!

I am due a mobile upgrade. Can anyone recommend a good phone for accessing internet ie coming on bnb and facebook? Don't want to be paying loads per month though :blush:

Thanks :flower:


----------



## ducky1502

I have the samsung galaxy s and that's great for the internet. Get unlimited internet, unlimited txts and about 600mins for £30 a month.


----------



## Pixxie

Right well OH no longer lives with me, my claims for income support and housing benefit are going through after my interview tomorrow but they should rush it through wince I told them I'm behind on the rent and OH has left me with no money. I'll have to wait until some money comes through to pay the bailif but if they come in the mean time I can refuse entry and tell them my situation. I will qualify for the sure start grant as well once I'm granted income support and since most of the baby stuff is bought now we can use it to pay off the bills instead. Feeling slightly better about it all now but still a little worried about if the bailifs come to the house, hopefully it will be a couple of weeks before they can get the court order to enter the house and take stuff. 

SIL's labour has slowed again! :dohh: we thought she was deffinatly gonna have him this time but her contractions slowed and the hospital let her go home. It seems like these babies really want the same birthday :haha: 

Does anyone else find that if you slouch then your ribcage goes numb? :shrug: xxx


----------



## Pixxie

- Butterfly - said:


> OFF TOPIC!!
> 
> I am due a mobile upgrade. Can anyone recommend a good phone for accessing internet ie coming on bnb and facebook? Don't want to be paying loads per month though :blush:
> 
> Thanks :flower:

If you can afford it the iPhones are great for this stuff, I'm using OHs now, I love it for bnb and facebook since sitting at the computer gives me backache xxx


----------



## GoogilyBear

okay so midwife appt tomoraa :) gunna be really firm with them for the first tiem and tell them the way i am going to have this baby, she will come out with the usual like you dont know it will happen that way etc blah blah, but if i tell her i am still open minded if it does go belly up, but from now untill i go into labour i am going to have my baby in a birthing pool in the midwife centre and the only thing that can stop me is if something is wrong.

dya think they will mind lol?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Iphone is a little out of my budget. 

DH is looking at the Galaxy S for himself - he's happy to pay £30 a month. Am I being tight by saying I only want to pay £25 per month!! lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

GoogilyBear said:


> okay so midwife appt tomoraa :) gunna be really firm with them for the first tiem and tell them the way i am going to have this baby, she will come out with the usual like you dont know it will happen that way etc blah blah, but if i tell her i am still open minded if it does go belly up, but from now untill i go into labour i am going to have my baby in a birthing pool in the midwife centre and the only thing that can stop me is if something is wrong.
> 
> dya think they will mind lol?

 It should be YOUR choice hun - as long as you and baby are healthy - there is no reason why you can't have baby at birthing centre in a pool :thumbup:


----------



## mrsbling

Been to my 38 week appointment (or 39 - didn't check notes as officially not 39 til tomorrow).

LO is measuring 36 weeks, but they were fine with that as she is tracking perfectly on their measurement line???? One of the midwives had a feel of her and said she is 3/5 engaged and is about 6 to 61/2lbs - she isnt expecting a big baby from me as I only have a small frame. 

I asked them about the eviction process and they both just laughed :haha: and said they would book me in for my appointment next week - unless something wonderful happens in the meantime :) FX'd lol


----------



## WILSMUM

spencerbear said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> Yay on finally getting hip money through.
> 
> I finally sent my surestart form off today, will see how long that takes. hoping not too long as could really use thatto pay my rent this month, as maternity allowance have managed to mess things up. God know how long it will take them to sort it out!!!!
> 
> Have had a really lazy day today, only thing i did was take becca to sainsburys to get her doughnut, yummy. But whilei was there did notice that lanisohl cream andbreast pads are half price gain, in case anyone still needs to get some. Didnt see how long for though, sorry
> 
> how did they mess yr maternity allowance up hun?
> Mines seemed to have been pretty straight forward so far and am a bit worried its all gonna go tits up! I've had an arrears payment so far and am expecting my first proper 4 week payment next wednesday and I'm paranoid its not gonna appear in my bank like I expect!!!Click to expand...
> 
> They have awarded me £124.88 a week but have put it on hold because im apparently part of a jobseekrs allowance clam..... which is not possibly because i got taken of OH claim in April when he walked out.....
> 
> So i rang them o the number on the letter, its a cal centre in norwich and my claim was dealt with by chester!!!!! So he couldnt access the info and has to send a report through stating all this info, as according to his system i was on a claim at a different address.....tey are ivestigatig it ut can take up to 6 weeks :cry::cry:Click to expand...

Aaahhh thats rubbish hun!
I'm just completely paranoid cause all my grants and claims etc seem to have been dealt with really quickly without any problems I just feel like after all the problems a lot of you girls have had that somethings bound to go wrong at some point!!!



ducky1502 said:


> I'm starting to feel really weird about this whole baby thing... I really am! Of course I'm excited and part of my can't wait to be able to bend over, see my foof, have more energy etc etc but at the same time I feel like I want to keep him inside because it's familiar :shrug: and I know that I can look after him properly if he's in there. Hard to explain.
> 
> And another thing, is anyone else more paranoid now than in early pregnancy?! If I don't feel him move for a while I really panic or I cry because I worry something is wrong. Plus I'm usually completely not bothered about my consultant appointments but I have one tomorrow and I feel like I have a million questions........ I had a growth scan at 34 and 36 wks and comparing the two worries me, he only put on 1/2lb in 2wks when I thought it should be closer to 1lb, plus his legs only grew by 1mm in that time. Even though I know he's fine in there I can't stop myself wondering if maybe something is wrong :dohh: and he's not growing or something. Eurgh! Hormones are driving me mad!

I know what you mean hun, on the one hand I'd quite like the baby out now and to know if its a girl or a boy but on the other I'm quite happy for it to stay there! I'm really worried that I'm not going to be able to cope or remember how to look after a baby, or be able to get into a routine!!!



- Butterfly - said:


> OFF TOPIC!!
> 
> I am due a mobile upgrade. Can anyone recommend a good phone for accessing internet ie coming on bnb and facebook? Don't want to be paying loads per month though :blush:
> 
> Thanks :flower:

I'd say iphone and if yr not bothered about having the newest one then you can probaly get a deal on an iphone 1 pretty cheap.


----------



## mummyclo

WILSMUM said:


> Heres a link to the webpage about the Sure Start Maernity Grant:
> https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyT...ort/Expectingorbringingupchildren/DG_10018854
> 
> And heres a link to the form:
> https://www.dwp.gov.uk/advisers/claimforms/sf100_print.pdf
> 
> There is also an interactive one on the first link so you can fill it out on yr computer and then print it and send it off rather than filling it out by hand!
> 
> And the amount of Child Tax Credits you need to be getting to qualify are this: "From April 2010 to April 2011 this means a rate of £548 a year or more, or more than £1095 a year if you have a baby under one."

Well i deffo qualify for that because we will be getting nearly 5k a year! :happydance:
Also just got a lovely chest of drawers from my aunt for free! :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

- Butterfly - said:


> Iphone is a little out of my budget.
> 
> DH is looking at the Galaxy S for himself - he's happy to pay £30 a month. Am I being tight by saying I only want to pay £25 per month!! lol

I have a Samsung Monte... i pay £15 a month.
I like it and it does the job :)


----------



## WILSMUM

- Butterfly - said:


> Iphone is a little out of my budget.
> 
> DH is looking at the Galaxy S for himself - he's happy to pay £30 a month. Am I being tight by saying I only want to pay £25 per month!! lol

I have a Samsung Tocco Lite and pay £15pm with O2, thats really basic tho, 300 mins (I think) but I get a free bolt on and I have the unlimited texts one.


----------



## mrsbling

I was soooo busy tidying earlier ...... ordered some Vacuum storage bags from Ebay and they arrived today - then spent a few hours putting summer clothes in to them and extra bedclothes etc - the bage were Huuuuuuge, and still had loads of space left in them when I vac'd all of the air out of them.

I also have some storage boxes for DH to put all of his car, golf and Music magazines in too and then they can be stored in the garage (they are currently residing a cupboard in the hall - but he never looks at them anyway!!!)

I also tidied the airing cupboard too .......... dont know what I can do tomorrow as I seem to just be creating things to tidy now lol ;)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Just back from two consultant appointments at the hospital! Baby is fully engaged and if no sign of her by 30 November then I'm being induced that day at 39+1.....eeeeeeeek!


----------



## mummyclo

AmeliePoulain said:


> Just back from two consultant appointments at the hospital! Baby is fully engaged and if no sign of her by 30 November then I'm being induced that day at 39+1.....eeeeeeeek!

NO FAIR!! :hissy:
Im next in line! :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

Eurgh I REALLLLLLLLLLY can't wait to fit in normal clothes again and go shopping!!! I miss wearing skinny jeans :( 99% of my wardrobe doesn't fit and it's depressing. I'm going over to OH's families house later and his sister and brothers gf always look so lovely and glamorous and I'm probably going to end up waddling in with OH's jumper on and comfy trousers at this rate! YUK!


----------



## - Butterfly -

AmeliePoulain said:


> Just back from two consultant appointments at the hospital! Baby is fully engaged and if no sign of her by 30 November then I'm being induced that day at 39+1.....eeeeeeeek!

 Get bouncing on the exercise ball!! :thumbup:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

mummyclo said:


> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> Just back from two consultant appointments at the hospital! Baby is fully engaged and if no sign of her by 30 November then I'm being induced that day at 39+1.....eeeeeeeek!
> 
> NO FAIR!! :hissy:
> Im next in line! :haha:Click to expand...

Plenty of time before then!


----------



## mummyclo

I get so depressed when i go in clothes shops......i like stuff and think ugh im too fat and it will probably take me a year to get back to pre preggo size :cry:
I just want to buy nice clothes and look nice too :cry:


----------



## - Butterfly -

ducky1502 said:


> Eurgh I REALLLLLLLLLLY can't wait to fit in normal clothes again and go shopping!!! I miss wearing skinny jeans :( 99% of my wardrobe doesn't fit and it's depressing. I'm going over to OH's families house later and his sister and brothers gf always look so lovely and glamorous and I'm probably going to end up waddling in with OH's jumper on and comfy trousers at this rate! YUK!

 yes but YOU are a beautiful pregnant lady - sod em!! :hugs:


----------



## Pixxie

OH drives me bonkers sometimes, we have done nothing all day, he has been playing his playstation for hours. He was moaning that we have done nothing, said we should go to his sisters for a visit, I said ok, he said in about an hour we will go. Now it's been an hour he is still playing his game (which he keeps telling me is boring him to death) and saying he has a stomach ache so we might not go :growlmad: I know damn well he is fine, he just doesn't want to walk with me because I'm slow! Git.


----------



## WILSMUM

ducky1502 said:


> Eurgh I REALLLLLLLLLLY can't wait to fit in normal clothes again and go shopping!!! I miss wearing skinny jeans :( 99% of my wardrobe doesn't fit and it's depressing. I'm going over to OH's families house later and his sister and brothers gf always look so lovely and glamorous and I'm probably going to end up waddling in with OH's jumper on and comfy trousers at this rate! YUK!

I know what you mean hun, I'm wearing 2 pairs of trousers now, a pair of maternity leggings (which r too bloody big and sag round my bum) and a pair of black jersey type trousers which have decided that they're gonna start falling down on me now as well!!
I really cant wait to get back into clothes that fit and don't make me look like I have a saggy arse!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Just catching up on my iPhone so can't multi quote! 

Sammi great news on Madden!! Glad everyone elses appts went well! I'm seeing my mw on Tuesday to check Ava's position. 

Pixxie glad your feeling better about stuff such a shame thats what yo guys have to do though :hugs: 

Well I could kiss the inventors of e45 itch relief cream and calamine lotion!! I've been in pain with this damn rash again and cried my eyes out to him at the thought of another night of painful itching! OH took me up to boots at that point! The itching has stopped thank fook!!!!

I've now only got a sore uterus to deal with lol anyone elses feel really sore from baby's movements? Been having backache and stabby type pains all day and walking is painful!


----------



## Nessicle

I can't wait to wear normal clothes! Mum recently lost loads of weight so when I went down last week she sorted me out some 'fat' clothes lol I'm just wearing leggings or joggers with long tops


----------



## Mizze

I cant wait to be back in normal clothes either

Ive asked for vouchers from family for christmas so when im back (more or less) to my normal size I can buy myself something nice when I need it. I dont want anything for christmas itself. 

Mizze x


----------



## mummyclo

Mizze said:


> I cant wait to be back in normal clothes either
> 
> Ive asked for vouchers from family for christmas so when im back (more or less) to my normal size I can buy myself something nice when I need it. I dont want anything for christmas itself.
> 
> Mizze x

Me too! I also did that fo my birthday :)


----------



## mrsbling

I am saving my birthday money to buy myself new clothes once LO is here and I am back to a normal size :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Ladies :flower:

*Xaviersmom: *Great news that Juliet is now home :cloud9:
*
Lozzy: *What a beautiful name & great weight too...:cloud9: Hope you can all be home soon 



Nessicle said:


> Anyone else got mega bad swollen ankles and feet? My ankles are so fat I can't even get my urge on properly! The massager yesterday said she wasn't allowed to massage my ankles with me being pregnant so didn't haventhem done!


Yes, I have had swollen ankles & feet for months now....I also now have swollen hands & fingers, legs/knees....Ermm, & face....:dohh: Im really looking good....NOT!!!:nope:



Kerrieann said:


> You seem bigger this time? but think everyone is 2nd time round, especially me lol :haha:

And the third time round, its all even harder & gets bigger quicker!....:wacko:



mummyclo said:


> Got some chocolate buttons to munch too.....why do they taste somuch better than normal chocolate? :haha:

& the Giant buttons even better :cloud9:



mummyclo said:


> I got through stages of being like.....i want him now.
> And then im like OMG its so close and i get a bit scared! :cry:


I am feeling exactly the same...I really cannot wait for LO's arrival....But im also very aware that life is about to change in a HUGE way & things I do now, will not be the same again for a longggg time! 

I think its so natural that we are feeling this way though....:winkwink:


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> I cant wait to be back in normal clothes either
> 
> Ive asked for vouchers from family for christmas so when im back (more or less) to my normal size I can buy myself something nice when I need it. I dont want anything for christmas itself.
> 
> Mizze x
> 
> Me too! I also did that fo my birthday :)Click to expand...

I asked for very specific things for my birthday - pair of flat boots from my parents - which I have barely taken off - they are so comfy thank god for them. And a specific handbag from DH which has a really long strap so that when im pram pushing I can sling it over my body to leave my hands and shoulders free. It also meant I got my shoes and handbag fix whilst being very practical!! :happydance:

Mizze x


----------



## till bob

- Butterfly - said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Had MW appt this morning. All was fine. bit boring really!! Next appt is in 2 weeks time.
> 
> Hope everyone is well x

thats great news hun glad alls ok sammi great news on madden hope phoebe has engaged wen i go on tues then the week after she shud come to me at home to sort out home birth stuff. felt really dizzy and sick earlier but had alittle lie down and feelin abit better now hope everyones not to bad tonite cant believe its fri again tomoro but not complainin lol xx


----------



## calliebaby

37 weeks!!!:happydance: Here is my bump progression. He really feels like he has dropped.
34 weeks
37 weeks


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats Lozzy on your little girl. I can't wait to see pictures.:cloud9:


----------



## Mizze

Oh yes Callie - definately dropped I think its really clear.

Mizze x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aww dropped for sure!! 

Now baby of mine...follow by example and drop a bit so my right rib is free again!


----------



## calliebaby

I now feel pressure when I pee, like his head is wanting to pop out. Sort of strange.....
Hopefully, when I have my appointment on wednesday, she will tell me that he is engaging. I am already dilating....hopefully not too much longer to wait.


----------



## - Butterfly -

calliebaby said:


> 37 weeks!!!:happydance: Here is my bump progression. He really feels like he has dropped.
> 34 weeks
> View attachment 137911
> 37 weeks
> View attachment 137912

 wow great bump! Really has dropped. Congrats on being FULL TERM!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

Great bump callie, you have defo dropped :thumbup:

What did everyone have for dinner then? Imade extra extra spicy fajitas! Yum scrum :haha:


----------



## calliebaby

I made chicken and dumplings last night, so that will be dinner tonight as well.
I need to figure out lunch first though.:haha: It is not even 11am by me.


----------



## Mizze

Not had dinner yet, DH hasnt been in long and is relaxing downstairs in bedroom with the playstation. Left overs tonight - Fried chicken chips and beans for DH and cold chicken and bubble & squeak (made with leftover veg) for me. Yumm Yumm! 

Mizze


----------



## mummyclo

Nothing as i cba :(


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> Great bump callie, you have defo dropped :thumbup:
> 
> What did everyone have for dinner then? Imade extra extra spicy fajitas! Yum scrum :haha:

Is the extra spicy bit part of the evacuation plan Kerri??

Mizze


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> Nothing as i cba :(

Aw hun you need to eat - even if its just cereal or something. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Yep all part of my plan, mwahahahaha!! :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: i might go down the spicy route! 
I had kfc for lunch...so im ok :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm scared of the spicy route incase it gives me an explosive bum in labour :blush:


----------



## mrsbling

I have jsut had some lovely apple pie courtesey of Aunt Bessie (well I had to cook it for 55 minutes ;) ) with a HUGE dollop of whipped double cream Yum Yum Yum :) x


----------



## till bob

oh i want apple pie but u have just reminded me iv got sum ben and jerrys choc brownie icecream in the freezer goin to get it now lol xx


----------



## Mizze

:rofl: Nikki - Id worry about that too!! 




mrsbling said:


> I have jsut had some lovely apple pie courtesey of Aunt Bessie (well I had to cook it for 55 minutes ;) ) with a HUGE dollop of whipped double cream Yum Yum Yum :) x

Oooh I love apple pie! 

Im currently researching birthday cake recipes for my Mum - cant be an ordinary sponge as she makes those very well so I need something slightly different to a victoria sponge recipe 

I made a fab chocolate owl cake for my 8yr old nephew last year (was so pleased it rose beautifully and was so easy) But I think Mum will want something a little more sophisticated! https://uktv.co.uk/food/recipe/aid/630255- brilliant cake to make and nephew LOVED it. 

Its making me so hungry - Im going to raid the larder tomorrow and make a cake out of whatever is in there! 

Mizze


----------



## Nessicle

Just had a nice warm bath helped with my backache but my bump is still really sore! Must be cos of how she's laid! I only had some chips for tea cos I feel so sick all the time with LO's head in my tummy don't funk she can get it under my ribs lol thought I was feeling feet sliding down my ribs but think it must he elbows cosit feels sharp when i prod them! 

Callie - he's defo dropped Hun! Congrats on full term won't be long now hey!


----------



## Pixxie

I hate spicy food so there will be no curry evictions for me! :haha: I'm having cheese in the oven for tea but I know it will give me mega heartburn, I'm willing to suffer though since it's just too good to resist! 

Here's Mabel's latest escape attempt :shock: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfxXcvZkXA4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## spencerbear

Nice clip pixxie :hugs:

We had cottage pie for dinner and there is enough for my lunch tomorrow.....question is wha to have for pudding.....


----------



## Nessicle

I keep hearing like a popping sound round my hip areas but it doesn't hurt it's really weird....? Anyone have it too or know what it is?


----------



## Pixxie

Not sure Ness, maybe Ava's legs clicking? :shrug: xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pixxie - Rosie and Mabel are so similar!! lol Rosie has been like that all day!!

Ness - yes I've been hearing that quite a bit lately. Don't know what it is!


----------



## YoungNImum

GoogilyBear said:


> okay so midwife appt tomoraa :) gunna be really firm with them for the first tiem and tell them the way i am going to have this baby, she will come out with the usual like you dont know it will happen that way etc blah blah, but if i tell her i am still open minded if it does go belly up, but from now untill i go into labour i am going to have my baby in a birthing pool in the midwife centre and the only thing that can stop me is if something is wrong.
> 
> dya think they will mind lol?

At the end of the day, its up to you isnt it? Why did they say you couldnt have a water birth?



Kerrieann said:


> Great bump callie, you have defo dropped :thumbup:
> 
> What did everyone have for dinner then? Imade extra extra spicy fajitas! Yum scrum :haha:

I made sausage and chips yum


well i very exicted about tomoz, going to veiw a cottage cant wait been searching for a while and i think this one will be prefect, and the guy seems to be willing for anything must wont someone in the house quick as i asked did he wont a deposit along with 1st months rent but he said we can talk about it tomoz. 

Also dunno if we have had this convo on here yet? Whats everyones cravings? 
chicken curry for me god i could ea it fro breakfast, lunch and dinner and super haha
Also sliced ham yummy!


----------



## mummyclo

I am so lazy! taken the laptop to bed....i never do that! :haha:


----------



## till bob

oh im always on the laptop in bed thats exactly where i am now lol x


----------



## YoungNImum

Yous are just right if i could get comfy id do it aswell lol im just sitting on sofa with laptop on the arm, cuz when i put it on my knees i cant find the keys with bump haha


----------



## cho

Hi girls, i have read most of todays!
sorry been busy today, hope your all ok
callie great bump, sorry if 8i have forgot anything else.
Thought i would do a bump pic, 36+6 
oh pixxie that video is sweet:thumbup:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm sat at the PC on my ball, hubby is putting Aimee in bed and then sorting tea out for us. 
I have the joyous task of Tesco when MIL comes for me about 9:00 *sigh*


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hello everyone! Just quickly popping on to say hi! Been out all day with my mum, she's moved in with us now for the next 2 months! Went and bought all my final bits and peices. Had monitoring done at the hospital in the morning, all is ok with the bubs, but the boy is so far down i can feel him in my pelivs. The midwife told me that i may go into early labour and to just be aware of any pains and to go straight in if i do get any. Bloody hell!!

Going to spend the evening wih mum and hubby now in front of the tv, will speak tomorrow! Hope you're all ok xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Charlotte fab full term (tomorrow woo!) bump! 

I can't get comfy on the sofa or in bed at the moment grr! However least I've no itching any more! 

Hmm butterfly wonder what it is doesn't sound like it's coming from me lol


----------



## mummyclo

Charlotte im jealous of your skinny bum! :haha:
Howd u manage that! Unfair i say! :cry:


----------



## cho

thanks girls but chloe are you joking, i feel like a chunk lol, i have really swelled now im having trouble getting my rings of!


----------



## cho

hey im enrolling on a nursing and midwifery access course in september :happydance: cant wait!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Great bump charlotte!! I forgot to put mine on today so will do it 2moro. I had to take my rings off about 2 months ago :cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

Charlotte i was thinking of doing that! But would struggle with childcare :-(


----------



## cho

childcare? does your college not have a nursery? this course you can do 2 evenings a week too if not.
I am excited about having something to focus on now! im going to ask my mw if i can shadow her when i start in september as its really hard to get into uni, without experience on that because its high demand :shrug:

nat glad everythign went well hun, eek about you going early? 
kerrie i take my rings of every night, but they are really tight now in the day, they keep swelling when i get a bit hot!


----------



## mummyclo

Is anyone else feeling more hormonal?
I've not been bad my whole pregnancy but now I could just laugh cry and hit someone all at the same time :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

Charlotte I agree you don't look like you've put any weight on! Im so swollen now! My right ankle looks like I've broken it cos it's swelled so badly! Can't bend my toes hardly! No protein or anything in urine so midwife isnt worried!


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> Is anyone else feeling more hormonal?
> I've not been bad my whole pregnancy but now I could just laugh cry and hit someone all at the same time :cry:

For sure - think it's a mixture of hormones and lack of sleep though


----------



## cho

Thanks ness, you guys brighten up my day, lol :)


----------



## mummyclo

c.holdway said:


> Thanks ness, you guys brighten up my day, lol :)

I would be very happy skinny minny!
I should diet really lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

Charlotte fab bump pic!! I did access course a few yrs ago n started primar teaching degree...but I got pregnant with Aimee early days at uni and realised now that thats not what I wanna do so may have to resit access course. Its good though, you'll like it :) 
I did 3 evenings a week - was a slog with a full time job aswell but I managed! Hope the modules I took are ok for uni but a couple have said I'd need to resit :(

My rings are off, I have them on a necklace atm. *sigh* I am such a heiffer!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

mummyclo said:


> Is anyone else feeling more hormonal?
> I've not been bad my whole pregnancy but now I could just laugh cry and hit someone all at the same time :cry:

Oh hell yes! I got tearful when my midwife left yesterday coz she said the head isnt engaged! :dohh:


----------



## Kerrieann

Ours doesnt have a nursery so would have to pay a private nursery or childminder, and because of dh earnings we wouldnt even get any help, but still cant afford the childcare, its ridiculous!


----------



## cho

nikki-lou25 said:


> Charlotte fab bump pic!! I did access course a few yrs ago n started primar teaching degree...but I got pregnant with Aimee early days at uni and realised now that thats not what I wanna do so may have to resit access course. Its good though, you'll like it :)
> I did 3 evenings a week - was a slog with a full time job aswell but I managed! Hope the modules I took are ok for uni but a couple have said I'd need to resit :(
> 
> My rings are off, I have them on a necklace atm. *sigh* I am such a heiffer!!

Ah thats a shame if you have to re-do it! 
I need to feel like i have a purpose lol! I feel like i am just a mum! I need to be working towards something while i am at home and not working, its poo tho as i ahve to retake my maths gcse too, but i can do it while on the access :)


----------



## mummyclo

I just want my OH to hurry up and get home!
Only to see I've done nothing all day and he's been at work :(
I feel so useless :cry:


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> Ours doesnt have a nursery so would have to pay a private nursery or childminder, and because of dh earnings we wouldnt even get any help, but still cant afford the childcare, its ridiculous!

They make it soo hard for people, would you not do a evening course, i did swedish body massage last year on a evening, it fitted in soo well! just a shame i dont enjoy it haha


----------



## cho

mummyclo said:


> I just want my OH to hurry up and get home!
> Only to see I've done nothing all day and he's been at work :(
> I feel so useless :cry:

This is exactly how i feel at the mo, Dh gets back from work and then does everything, he is a brill husband, but sometimes he makes it a bit easy for me to sit on my arse, and he never bats a eyelid, but i feel guilty.
I always lie in bed and think tomorrow i will be a good wife lol, im going to get up do this and that, but then i wake........... and i fall back asleep :rofl:


----------



## calliebaby

Great bump Charlotte!!!

I am thinking I should clean the kitchen and then make some peanut chip/chocolate chip cookies. I am also trying to finish the baby book. I need to get all of our pictures put in it.

I swear, I have to pee every 30 minutes. 
I think baby is having a lazy day. I feel little squirms here and there, but nothing big. I hate it when he is like this.


----------



## xkirstyx

butterfly i have the samsung galaxy aswell only £20 on 3
nat eeeeeeeek looks like it wont be long for you now!
my rings ave been off for a couple months now :(
and i have dominose pizza for tea with chicken, ham and sausage on it and dominose cookies for pud mmmmmmmmmmm was lush!


----------



## mummyclo

I always have good intentions in the morning too....then it goes out the window!
My oh doesn't complain but he doesn't do the stuff I leave! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> thanks girls but chloe are you joking, i feel like a chunk lol, i have really swelled now im having trouble getting my rings of!

You certainly dont look like a chunk.....You look fab :kiss:



mummyclo said:


> Is anyone else feeling more hormonal?
> I've not been bad my whole pregnancy but now I could just laugh cry and hit someone all at the same time :cry:

Yes...totally, think the lack of sleep isnt helping! :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

So we have Anouska for her section next, then Kelly....who's bubs will be next hey?! 

Nikki second babies dont engage as early as first babies do they?


----------



## nikki-lou25

no they tend not to Ness, I even know that but still got over emotional :dohh: Aimee was only 4/5 (or 1/5 to some midwives) when I went in to labour, but I kinda hoped all the pressure and pains meant something.


----------



## Kerrieann

It should be mrsbling next but you never know!


----------



## YoungNImum

Nut_Shake said:


> Hello everyone! Just quickly popping on to say hi! Been out all day with my mum, she's moved in with us now for the next 2 months! Went and bought all my final bits and peices. Had monitoring done at the hospital in the morning, all is ok with the bubs, but the boy is so far down i can feel him in my pelivs. The midwife told me that i may go into early labour and to just be aware of any pains and to go straight in if i do get any. Bloody hell!!
> 
> Going to spend the evening wih mum and hubby now in front of the tv, will speak tomorrow! Hope you're all ok xxxxxxxxxxxxx

:happydance:



mummyclo said:


> Is anyone else feeling more hormonal?
> I've not been bad my whole pregnancy but now I could just laugh cry and hit someone all at the same time :cry:

I just feel like i could punch who ever ticks me of, for the most stupid things :shrug:



Kerrieann said:


> It should be mrsbling next but you never know!

I couldnt believe when i saw 7 babies born not long till we will be seeing double figures :thumbup:


----------



## ducky1502

We were given the car seat adaptors for the pram by family.... got home to find they're for the icandy pear and not the peach :( and now I'm all emotional and grumpy...... over adaptors!! :dohh:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I bet you can get some cheap on ebay hun!


----------



## xkirstyx

Aw ducky that's crap : (

I'm off to bed,soooo tired. Night x


----------



## ducky1502

nikki-lou25 said:


> I bet you can get some cheap on ebay hun!

They're £29.99 in the shops and from what I can gather from the ones I have watched on ebay you basically pay the same for 2nd hand ones on ebay. Guess it's because there aren't THAT many icandy stockists and ordering from ebay and getting them delivered to your door is easier than tracking down a stockist.


----------



## GoogilyBear

I dunno why but I am really nervous about telling the midwife exactly how I want to have my bubba. I dont want to be a big push over again tho and I am sick of worrying a about the birth. Wish I had one of you strong ladies with me lol. Instead I have my other half and he thinks I am just gunna let them walk all over me again.


----------



## YoungNImum

GoogilyBear said:


> I dunno why but I am really nervous about telling the midwife exactly how I want to have my bubba. I dont want to be a big push over again tho and I am sick of worrying a about the birth. Wish I had one of you strong ladies with me lol. Instead I have my other half and he thinks I am just gunna let them walk all over me again.

Is it about having the water birth hun? just say you would think youd feel more in control in the water and its what you would prefer when you go into labour, why did they say u could not have one?


----------



## GoogilyBear

YoungNImum said:


> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> I dunno why but I am really nervous about telling the midwife exactly how I want to have my bubba. I dont want to be a big push over again tho and I am sick of worrying a about the birth. Wish I had one of you strong ladies with me lol. Instead I have my other half and he thinks I am just gunna let them walk all over me again.
> 
> Is it about having the water birth hun? just say you would think youd feel more in control in the water and its what you would prefer when you go into labour, why did they say u could not have one?Click to expand...

When they found out that I am only 19, they have pretty much decided everything for me, even though I am not a stereo typical teenager, I have everything going for me, a OH our own flat were really responsible for our ages. Then they found out that I am group b strep, and told me instantly that I wasn't allowed to have the baby the way I wanted to and they didn't care for my severe fear of needles. Then I found out I am rhesus negative too and they said about the jab for me if baby is positive etc. Since all this every time I ask them about where and when or how they just shun it off and say it will be fine. I want to have this baby the way I want to. Not the way they want me too. It's had me in tears so much throughout this pregnancy, I am just too soft everytime I go to the midwives and I can never say how I feel without being pushed over. I hope OH will have a word for me and make sure I keep to it tommorow. Otherwise I will just stay at home and stay away from them.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Good luck for tomorrow Googily :hugs:

Charlotte - your bump is gorgeous!! :thumbup:

I'm not bragging but I'm still wearing my wedding rings!!! Hard to believe considering the fact that I've put on 3 STONE :wacko::wacko::wacko:

I'm off to bed now as I want to get to M&S early in the morning to get the champers they are selling off at £10 instead of £30!!! :happydance:

Night night :sleep:


----------



## WILSMUM

Oooo thats a bargain! DH wants a couple of bottles of champers for christmas/new year just a pain our nearest m&s is a good 11+ miles away, DH is working and I don't have a car and I hate having to rely on taking the bus into town when DS is at school just in case something happens and I can't get back to him quickly, he fell and broke his elbow at lunchtime October last year so I'm a bit over protective I guess!!!

I've still got my wedding ring on as well, in fact if anything my fingers have shrunk and its a bit big now esp when I;m cold!!!!

Right well I guess I'd better get off to bed!
Night all :hug:


----------



## calliebaby

I can still wear my rings as well. They also tend to get a little big when I am cold. But...they always feel tight in the morning. I guess it just depends on where you hold your water weight.:shrug:


----------



## peaches31

i havent read back through yet. just wanted to give a quick update on my dr. appt. today. she didnt check if i was more dialated because she said she didnt want to start labor!:nope: so she felt around and measured outside and said everything looks great and feels like a big baby! i go back on tuesday and she says she will check me then!:happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

Consultant appt in the morning... Feel like i have a million questions and for the first time i feel slightly anxious. Going alone cause i usually have to wait over an hr and OH drives me mad cause he acts like a bored toddler. I hope im anxious just cause im generally feeling a bit anxious about how close the whole birth thing is and not because theres a real reason.

Will update you all tomorrow.


----------



## ducky1502

Cant sleep :(


----------



## Nessicle

Good luck today ducky :hugs: I can't sleep either I'm so anxious at the moment thinks about the birth, Ava's position and if she turns whether I'll go overdue etc


----------



## spencerbear

I cant sleep, too much pain in my hips to stay in bed.....


----------



## till bob

hi girls im wide awake to had that feelin that i need to push again think it may be strong bh as my tummy was tightenin iv been sat on my ball abit and its eased i keep gettin pulsin in my bum 2 duno wat that means hope ur all ok lovely bumps callie and charlotte xx


----------



## GoogilyBear

Wide awake :/ and all cos OH thinks it's funny to lay smack centre of the bed preventing me from being able to roll over etc. So now laid on sofa and usually when I get out of bed he wakes up to find me gone and goes searching for me, but still no sign of him yet lol. that middle bit must be damn comfy lol.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I wanna be asleep!!!!! *sigh*


----------



## Nessicle

I went back to bed about 5am and got up about 7.30am got a right headache and it's mega foggy and supposed to be meeting a friend this afternoon!

Dying to hear from Lozzy too!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

Hope you are all ok :) no new babies I am guessing LOL
I am also looking forward to hearing from Lozzy !!!! :)
xx


----------



## ducky1502

Such a bad nights sleep :( dunno whata wrong with me. If this is what its going to be like now until the end i want him out now!


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh and 35 weeks today for Mizze and Me !! :)
Congrats to all those who went up a week ! x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aaah someone slap me! I'm sat here worrying about what ifs when I go into labour! I think it's coz Aimee was long but pretty much plain sailing! It's a bit bloody late to get anxious lol :dohh:


----------



## nikki-lou25

ducky1502 said:


> Such a bad nights sleep :( dunno whata wrong with me. If this is what its going to be like now until the end i want him out now!

Happy 37wks ducky! Good luck with your appointment today! You may have struggled to settle because of your anxieties about it?


----------



## Nessicle

Ducky Nikki is right I feel really anxious about my appt on Tuesday and am struggling to sleep this week - I'd come to terms with a vaginal delivery after Ava being breech/transverse for so long then being told she was head down and now it's all up in the air again til I go on Tuesday to see if she's still breech....I don't wanna get my hopes up that I'll have her here in 3 weeks max but I can't really prepare and psych myself up for labour til I know just in limbo!


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh been up half the night with period pains and back ache, coming and going and wondering the whole time if I'm in labor :(
I think it may be false but I'm going to bounce on my ball in a min.
Hope everyone is good :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Happy new weeks everyone! 36 weeks for me today!


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh fx for you Chloe!!!


----------



## cho

37 weeks for me and ducky. wahoo full term!!!! :happydance:
Sorry you girls didnt have a brilliant night, Bradley was up a few times last night, not sure why, so he disturbed me too!
i have woke up and my bump feels so low, i have loads of pressure on my foof today too, i hope he comes on time, he is welcome to come now when he is ready :thumbup: xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Chloe that's exactly how I was with Aimee so I'm keepin everything crossed!


----------



## ducky1502

Yay to us being full term charlotte :happydance: and to all those rolling over a new wk.


----------



## ducky1502

Chloe get bouncing... Hope this is it for you!


----------



## GoogilyBear

I go up a week tomorrow but hell with it it's only a day lol. Well been up since 5am worrying about this appt with MW at 11.20am :/ OH said to me this morning when he found lemon the sofa " it's got you that worried then I will make sure it gets sorted today" so I have some support lol. ReY worried cos it's a bloody blood test too :'( best go start getting ready ladies. Seeya soon x


----------



## mummyclo

I'm bloody scared now! :haha:
Nikki was it mostly in your back?
Mine is hardly any pain in my tummy just period pain and a lot more back ache!
Can't really find anything useful on google and I've not had a bloody show yet. I hate not knowing! :cry:
Happy new weeks everyone! :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning ladies, i had a rubbish night too :cry:

Congrats to everyone going up a week today and ducky and charlotte for full term!

Just took Jake to nursery and they all are wearing their pj's and dressing gowns today and taking their teds in for a picnik for children in need, they looked so cute, Jake was so excited to wear his too!


----------



## sammiwry

Morning everyone, have read back but can't remember anything anyone wrote :-(


----------



## Kerrieann

mummyclo said:


> I'm bloody scared now! :haha:
> Nikki was it mostly in your back?
> Mine is hardly any pain in my tummy just period pain and a lot more back ache!
> Can't really find anything useful on google and I've not had a bloody show yet. I hate not knowing! :cry:
> Happy new weeks everyone! :happydance:

Chloe mine started in my back at first but Jake was back to back so think thats why, so it could be!!! :yipee: I didnt have a show at all with Jake so i wouldnt worry about that, get bouncing and see how you go :thumbup:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yeh it was my back & period pains, I just couldn't get comfy but didn't kno if it was labour! Then when I had a show I thought I'd better phone the midwife ;)


----------



## mummyclo

I think i just lost more plug :sick:
But it wasn't bloody! :o
I want to wait really until it becomes unbearable because then i know its real iykwim!?


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> Consultant appt in the morning... Feel like i have a million questions and for the first time i feel slightly anxious. Going alone cause i usually have to wait over an hr and OH drives me mad cause he acts like a bored toddler. I hope im anxious just cause im generally feeling a bit anxious about how close the whole birth thing is and not because theres a real reason.
> 
> Will update you all tomorrow.


Good luck today :hugs:

I am feeling anxious too....Im most anxious about the sugery (even though its my 3rd) Its still worrying, wish I didnt have to have another csection :nope:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> I think i just lost more plug :sick:
> But it wasn't bloody! :o
> I want to wait really until it becomes unbearable because then i know its real iykwim!?

Ooo fingers crossed Chloe!!


----------



## KellyC75

Ohhh...Chloe....Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Im off this morning for full waxing! Not looking forward to it (does anyone!) as feel like a bloated heffer....:cry:

I know i'll feel better afterwards, its that initial embaressment :blush:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hope this is it Chloe :)


----------



## ducky1502

Aaaahhhhhh come on chloes lil boy!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Kelly, waxing just gets easier each time you have it....i hardly felt mine yesterday!
My pains seem to have tailed off a bit.... :cry:


----------



## GoogilyBear

Of to get emla cream then to the midwife appt. Wish Me luck lol!!!


----------



## sammiwry

I'm going to book a wax after next Friday I think, haven't had a wax for that area since I was doing beauty at college


----------



## cho

i remember being uncomfy all day couldnt put my finger on it, but i felt so uncomfy and sick and shaky, then it went into contractions, i never had them in my back just periody pains to start with, but i knew that time it was labour!
But you will prob still question it haha, hope it goes into something for you, but they shouldnt die off really:shrug: well mine didnt xx

I am cleaning today, gutting this flat its soo dusty lol
Kerrie that sounds so cute, i love Bradley in his jim jams, actually that reminds me i ahve to buy some for christmas eve for him, and a christmas book to open!


----------



## cho

GoogilyBear said:


> Of to get emla cream then to the midwife appt. Wish Me luck lol!!!

whats emla cream?


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> Of to get emla cream then to the midwife appt. Wish Me luck lol!!!
> 
> whats emla cream?Click to expand...

Numbing cream I believe


----------



## mummyclo

:hissy:
Maybe its not gone! :haha: OUCH!
I am getting annoyed now tho....i either want real baby coming pain..or none please!


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> :hissy:
> Maybe its not gone! :haha: OUCH!
> I am getting annoyed now tho....i either want real baby coming pain..or none please!

:-(


----------



## nikki-lou25

Come on baby stop teasin!!!


----------



## cho

thats so frustrating! x :hugs: x


----------



## xkirstyx

awwww fx chloe! come on baby boy stop teasing ur mummy she wants cuddle!!!! :hug: :dust: xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Is veet safe to use in pregnancy? need to sort my bush out lol not off for a wax though I'm such a wimp! 

I felt really sick, shaky and weird with backache and period pains and a tummy ache the other night....could they be signs my body is gearing up for labour? X


----------



## wishingforbub

Ness, I use Veet wax strips on my underarms... not sure if u mean wax or cream ?? Im sure it is safe to use. and yes your body could be getting ready indeed! :)


----------



## Kerrieann

all defo good signs! But they can go on for weeks, days or just hours, think thats why its so hard to actually know when you are in labour because it all depends on ur pain threshold too as actual contractions might just feel uncomfortable to some or excruciating to others! Its so annoying tho and had it for about 4/5 days before i had Jake and got so wound up with being teased!

As for me after 3 nights of regular contractions i had none last night!!! So defo not going the same way as i did with Jake, i did lose more plug last night tho and this morning!


----------



## mummyclo

Sounds pretty promising Ness! Even tho i thought this was something, but im going to ignore it as long as i can...
Also my mum rang and my auntie is delivering someones baby! :o


----------



## mummyclo

:hissy: Kerrie that so annoying :cry:
I wish everyone was the same, so we knew :(


----------



## Kerrieann

I think the pains ive been getting tho could be my cervix thinning/effacing which is a good thing as its gotta do that before it can dialate, wish i had someone to examine me lol, ive got midwife on tues, do you think she will examine me or not if im not having regular painful contractions? God this is so frustrating :cry:


----------



## Pixxie

I keep getting horrible period pains in the night, wakes me up most of the time. OH was sweet though last night, woke up and started huffing and puffing, asked me what was up and told him I had stomachache so he went to 'have a word with the baby' under the quilt and was telling her to 'stop hurting Mummy unless you're making an appearance because it's not fair.' :haha: 

Got to go to the job centre later to have an interview about my claim for income support and housing benefit, just hope it goes through quickly because I already owe a months rent :dohh: 

Feeling a bit horrible this week, can't sleep properly and I think I might be getting a cold. Generally feeling sorry for myself :cry: Oh well, at least I am big enough to get OH to do some cleaning now, he can tidy up while I go to the job centre since he's been off work for 3 days :haha: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

I think we are all going to get more and more frustrated until our babies come now :(
Im fed up already and ive not been getting pain as long as you Kerrie :cry:
I hope our boys hurry up!!


----------



## Pixxie

Oh an Ness Veet is fine to use but you might want to get sensitive because the hormones can make your skin react differently xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Why does nowhere have in stock the maxi cosi in lapis blue :(


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> Oh an Ness Veet is fine to use but you might want to get sensitive because the hormones can make your skin react differently xxx


I've tried veeting recently and not found it to of been as affective as normal :S


----------



## spencerbear

Hope your pains turn into something. Was telling my bump earlier that unless it was making an apperance that it could stop hurting mummy for a bit caus it wasnt nice, lol 

Think im going out for lunch today wth one of the november girls, she needs distracting......


----------



## mummyclo

I got mine from mothercare Sammi :shrug:
That was a while ago tho :(


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> I got mine from mothercare Sammi :shrug:
> That was a while ago tho :(

My local one has the black and pink in stock but OH would like to get the Lapis Blue :dohh: I might get it from John Lewis as they can have it to collect from store on Tuesday


----------



## mummyclo

I think they deliver for free?
They have it on the internet, as i just checked.
They also do a price promice...so if you scour the internet for the best price, they will change their price :thumbup:


----------



## Pixxie

sammiwry said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Oh an Ness Veet is fine to use but you might want to get sensitive because the hormones can make your skin react differently xxx
> 
> 
> I've tried veeting recently and not found it to of been as affective as normal :SClick to expand...

I've heard that's quite common xxx


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> I think they deliver for free?
> They have it on the internet, as i just checked.
> They also do a price promice...so if you scour the internet for the best price, they will change their price :thumbup:

Everywhere has it for delivery I'd just rather pick it up because of what it is :S I shall discuss with OH when he comes for lunch what he wants to do.


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Oh an Ness Veet is fine to use but you might want to get sensitive because the hormones can make your skin react differently xxx
> 
> 
> I've tried veeting recently and not found it to of been as affective as normal :SClick to expand...
> 
> I've heard that's quite common xxxClick to expand...

I think it may be due to the changes in your hair while pregnant but not sure, I didn't pay much attention when I was doing hair removal methods and what affects them :S


----------



## spencerbear

have just realised i now have a FAT BABY!!! :happydance::happydance: and not just in my picture,my friend announced this morning that im huge, its a good job i lke her so much x


----------



## sammiwry

spencerbear said:


> have just realised i now have a FAT BABY!!! :happydance::happydance: and not just in my picture,my friend announced this morning that im huge, its a good job i lke her so much x


Congrats on fat baby!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

spencerbear said:


> have just realised i now have a FAT BABY!!! :happydance::happydance: and not just in my picture,my friend announced this morning that im huge, its a good job i lke her so much x

 yay to fat baby!! :happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sorry that you lovely ladies were struggling to sleep.

Good luck to those having appts today.

For those in false/early labour - it is very frustrating I know - I was in early labour with Mollie for 4 days. It's frustrating cos you don't know if it's happening or not. The only advice I can give is to relax, do things to take your mind off it, get bouncing on the ball and practice your breathing.

Babies will be here very very soon and you'll be having lovely cuddles xxxxxxx


----------



## mummyclo

Yey for fat baby!
Im not holding out any hope for my lil man coming soon!
My mum said she had contractions for A WEEK before she gave birth! :cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah thats normal chloe, but a good thing as its preparing your body and hopefully making the actual labour day shorter although mine didnt lol! I just cant wait for him to get here now, just 12 days left or potentially nearly 4 weeks :cry:

Just picked jake up from school and went mcd's for luch, i tried their oriental hoi sin wrap and bit into it and realised it was chicken and not duck so i went and complained, and the lady said " its always been chicken!!" felt like such a knobhead :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol Kerrie!!!

Well my mums here now so baby can feel free to come early if it wants! 
Saw one of the girls I used to work with this morning and she reackons my bump has dropped!!
The skin on my bump is feeling really stretched and sore now esp on the right which is the side bubs favours - it'll be a relief to not be stretched so much anymore after Monday!!

DH has been out picking up my freebie nappies while fliting from one job to another today as well and he tried to get the cheap M&S champers as well but apparently they sold out at 9:20 this morning!!!

Someones currently moving in to the house nextdoor to us today, had a delivery of some Argos flat pack furniture a while ago and now it sound slike they're trying to come through the wall or something! Just hope this isn;t a sign of things to come and just moving day noise!!!


----------



## Pixxie

Yay for fat baby! :dance:

OH keeps telling me off for wearing his t-shirts, none of mine cover my bump now so I have resigned myself to his until I'm skinny again. I think it annoys him most that I pick the nicest ones because I do the washing, I get first dibs :haha: 

Has everyone done their hospital/labour bags yet? Mine is all done now apart from the last minute items like toothbrush and shampoo :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: kerrie!
I know its so annoying....12 days or 4 weeks!
I CAN'T WAIT 4 WEEKS!!! :hissy: :cry:
Gosh Anouska 3 days to go!!! :happydance:


----------



## till bob

hi girls hope ur all ok well im bored at home me and tilly r still in our jammies house is tidy iv done sum online shoppin so now its just peppa pig great lol not sure whether anyone saw my post this mornin but iv been havin like a pulsin and pressure in my bum anyone else had this i was bouncin on my ball at half 5 this mornin just to try and ease it. ooh fingers crossed chloe and kerrie hope it progresses for u both x


----------



## mummyclo

Awww ive not had any pressure really...just pain :haha:
I think they say pressure at this stage is normal tho :shrug:


----------



## GoogilyBear

Well ladies i am back from midwifes :) thank goodness i had the nicest one there is :) i was worried i was gunna get the grumpy scottish one (no offense to any scottish ladies tho) she is terrible XD but luckily wendy was there and we really discussed EVERYTHING!!!
The only thing they cant change is me having the baby in the midwife unit, i have to have it in the consultant unit cos of group b strep, shes given me a cannula to play with lol, so i feel a little more relaxed about having it in my arm etc :) AND
she said there is no reason why i cant have a water birth, just gotta get the consent from a consultant and she said there shouldnt be a reason why i cant :D SO YAYYYYYYY!!!! All is finally going well :)

She had a good listen to baby and it sounds good she says, then she had a really good feel. she said to me, i wont be having a 5lb baby, but theres still time for it to grow a little bit more with the little room that is left. so no fat baby for me, but anything from 5lb to 9lb is normal so :)

and for whoever asked - EMLA CREAM :) its a numbing cream for people who have needle phobias like moi :) it works a treat.. can never ever feel the needle.. but its the build up to it that still makes me mega scared lol.


----------



## sammiwry

Googilybear glad you had some success at your appointment!!


----------



## Nessicle

Gosh can't believe how many pre labour signs were all having just hope we don't have long to wait! 

Gemma I've been getting that pressure in my bum especially when I walk around! 

Just come to meet my friend and walking has killed me - got really strong braxton hicks, terrible back pains and period pains! Put a bump band on for some support but think it's now too tight as it felt really uncomfortable! 

Will get some veet but no drama if it doesn't work! I've noticed hair dye isn't taking on my hair too x


----------



## mrsbling

Well... I was up at 5am as i had really bad reflux.
Then the phone rings at 9.04am and its the Midwife, asking if I would go down to the surgery to speak to a student doctor about my pregnancy........ so i went along (gotta keep on the good side of the midwife ;) ) and he just asked me laods of questions for his portfolio............... from the questions he was asking my pregnancy is quite straightforwards compared to others.

It was a young man too lol - and he is going to come to see me once LO is here and ask more questions before he submits his portfolio....... hope he is good at nappy changing :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

till bob said:


> hi girls hope ur all ok well im bored at home me and tilly r still in our jammies house is tidy iv done sum online shoppin so now its just peppa pig great lol not sure whether anyone saw my post this mornin but iv been havin like a pulsin and pressure in my bum anyone else had this i was bouncin on my ball at half 5 this mornin just to try and ease it. ooh fingers crossed chloe and kerrie hope it progresses for u both x

sounds like your LO pushing down. Don't think it's anything to worry about. :hugs:


GoogilyBear said:


> Well ladies i am back from midwifes :) thank goodness i had the nicest one there is :) i was worried i was gunna get the grumpy scottish one (no offense to any scottish ladies tho) she is terrible XD but luckily wendy was there and we really discussed EVERYTHING!!!
> The only thing they cant change is me having the baby in the midwife unit, i have to have it in the consultant unit cos of group b strep, shes given me a cannula to play with lol, so i feel a little more relaxed about having it in my arm etc :) AND
> she said there is no reason why i cant have a water birth, just gotta get the consent from a consultant and she said there shouldnt be a reason why i cant :D SO YAYYYYYYY!!!! All is finally going well :)
> 
> She had a good listen to baby and it sounds good she says, then she had a really good feel. she said to me, i wont be having a 5lb baby, but theres still time for it to grow a little bit more with the little room that is left. so no fat baby for me, but anything from 5lb to 9lb is normal so :)
> 
> and for whoever asked - EMLA CREAM :) its a numbing cream for people who have needle phobias like moi :) it works a treat.. can never ever feel the needle.. but its the build up to it that still makes me mega scared lol.

 so glad it went well :thumbup:


Nessicle said:


> Gosh can't believe how many pre labour signs were all having just hope we don't have long to wait!
> 
> Gemma I've been getting that pressure in my bum especially when I walk around!
> 
> Just come to meet my friend and walking has killed me - got really strong braxton hicks, terrible back pains and period pains! Put a bump band on for some support but think it's now too tight as it felt really uncomfortable!
> 
> Will get some veet but no drama if it doesn't work! I've noticed hair dye isn't taking on my hair too x


 I was thinking about going to the hairdressers to get my hair dyed but don't think I'll waste my money then!!:dohh:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Me too butterfly given I probably wont get it done for a while. I had it done a few months ago & the blonde took ok?

Ness is it a self dyin kit you tried?


----------



## mrsbling

I got my sister to dye mine for me (although she is a trained hairdresser), and I just got one of those Excel 10 permanant dyes and it took really really well :)

I also bought a second one to use as a root touch up (I just mix a capful of each as and when needed)...... much cheaper than the salon if you have someone who is happy to do it for you - and it only took 10 minutes ;)


----------



## mrsbling

I have had the most yummy lunch - went in to the village to bank my birthday cheques.......... and in the distance I spied the jacket potato stand, so I had to have one with Chilli & cheese and it was delish :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

mrsbling said:


> I got my sister to dye mine for me (although she is a trained hairdresser), and I just got one of those Excel 10 permanant dyes and it took really really well :)
> 
> I also bought a second one to use as a root touch up (I just mix a capful of each as and when needed)...... much cheaper than the salon if you have someone who is happy to do it for you - and it only took 10 minutes ;)

 oh wish I had someone who'd be happy to do mine. I'm hoping to go dark with a red tint but I have hi-lights so maybe I'm best off going to a salon anyway otherwise it might go ginger!!:haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Had my waxing done & feel much better for it :kiss:

Why oh why can I not say 'no' to one more profitoroile.....Feel totally sick now :dohh:

Just had to go into Town to buy an outfit for a wedding tommorow! :wacko: I thought I had something to wear previously, but tried it on & it now looks awfull! 

Went to all the shops I usually like, but nothing...Next had lovely flowy shirts, but when I put them on, they looked like tents! :blush:

Bought this one in the end....What do you girls think? Ok for a wedding? :shrug:https://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/dresses/bling-paisley-maxi-dress_202969209



Kerrieann said:


> all defo good signs! But they can go on for weeks, days or just hours, think thats why its so hard to actually know when you are in labour because it all depends on ur pain threshold too as actual contractions might just feel uncomfortable to some or excruciating to others! Its so annoying tho and had it for about 4/5 days before i had Jake and got so wound up with being teased!
> 
> As for me after 3 nights of regular contractions i had none last night!!! So defo not going the same way as i did with Jake, i did lose more plug last night tho and this morning!

Thats so true Kerrie...Its worse with your 1st, as you dont really know what its gonna feel like...I went to hospital with pains, but they were just strong BH! :dohh:

Then with my seond, I kept thinking 'no, these are just BH....(every 5mins :dohh:) Wasnt until I stood up & my waters went, I knew it was for real! 

Good luck to everyone though :thumbup:




spencerbear said:


> have just realised i now have a FAT BABY!!! :happydance::happydance:

Woohoo....:happydance: Another 'fat' baby :baby:



Pixxie said:


> Has everyone done their hospital/labour bags yet? Mine is all done now apart from the last minute items like toothbrush and shampoo :thumbup: xxx

.....Errmmm, nope, still not done it :blush: Its on 'my list' though :winkwink:


----------



## mrsbling

Kelly that dress is lovely :) , bet you will look fabulous in it :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

mrsbling said:


> Kelly that dress is lovely :) , bet you will look fabulous in it :thumbup:

Thankyou so much :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

Lovely dress! 
OMG my pain has changed to really sharp stabbing :cry:
It actually feels like someone is knifing me in the cervix :cry:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kelly - love love love the dress!! You'll look stunning!! x


----------



## mummyclo

I better get this swing im watching on ebay....its mamas and papas starlite its lovely.
But....mamas and papas want £30 for delivery to here....coz they are fuckers.
So i will get one for half the price off ebay! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Nikki no I had it done at the hair dressers had highlights done but they faded after a few weeks - got a hme hair dye kit for once LO is here! 

Just got back from meeting my friend and I'm so exhausted my back is so painful and these BH's are so strong! Was lovely to see my friend and her baby boy but I really can't venture out to meet people now it's too much for me think I'll have to have a nap! Just hope my walking round hasn't encouraged her to turn...Mind you doesn't feel like she had much room in there it's so tight!xx


----------



## peaches31

i dont want to spend anymore time in the hospital than is needed. so i am waiting until i know for sure im in labor! even though this is not my first im still not sure how to tell if its true labor though! both of mine where soooo different i dont know what to expect this time!:wacko:

after bringing home baby how long do you girls think you should wait before taking baby out of the house? to the the store, friends houses, ect.?

when my first was born they told me not to take her out until she was 4 weeks old. but i see women at the grocery store with "just born" babies. is that ok?


----------



## mummyclo

I wont be doing anything for 2 weeks after i give birth....strict orders.
Only for my own recovery tho. x


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm off to the inlaws for the weekend so I really need to clean up and go pack a few things.

I won't have internet access so will catch up with everyone early next week.

I'll be excited to see if another few babies have been born!! Anouska, Kerrie, Chloe and Peaches!! lol 

Bye for now and have a great weekend everyone xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ducky1502

Sorry guys haven't caught up... thought I would update you all on my appt though.

Consultant said baby couldn't be more 'perfect' and I don't need anymore scans or to see a consultant. He said I just need to wait to go into labour now and I'm having a sweep on my due date so long as the midwife can fit me in. So after all my appointments, all my scans, all my different opinions when it came down to it he was totally fine! Keeping me on my toes already :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

ducky1502 said:


> Sorry guys haven't caught up... thought I would update you all on my appt though.
> 
> Consultant said baby couldn't be more 'perfect' and I don't need anymore scans or to see a consultant. He said I just need to wait to go into labour now and I'm having a sweep on my due date so long as the midwife can fit me in. So after all my appointments, all my scans, all my different opinions when it came down to it he was totally fine! Keeping me on my toes already :haha:

 Fantastic news :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

Yey Ducky thats good!
We will miss you Siobhan :hugs:
Hope my baby is here before you get back! :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

mummyclo said:


> I better get this swing im watching on ebay....its mamas and papas starlite its lovely.
> But....mamas and papas want £30 for delivery to here....coz they are fuckers.
> So i will get one for half the price off ebay! :haha:

They ARE fuckers! Hope you win it!



Nessicle said:


> Nikki no I had it done at the hair dressers had highlights done but they faded after a few weeks - got a hme hair dye kit for once LO is here!
> 
> Just got back from meeting my friend and I'm so exhausted my back is so painful and these BH's are so strong! Was lovely to see my friend and her baby boy but I really can't venture out to meet people now it's too much for me think I'll have to have a nap! Just hope my walking round hasn't encouraged her to turn...Mind you doesn't feel like she had much room in there it's so tight!xx

I SO agree, i physically can't walk anymore! I've told everyone if they want to see me they can come here to me. I swear it feels like these children are about to fall out of me...



peaches31 said:


> i dont want to spend anymore time in the hospital than is needed. so i am waiting until i know for sure im in labor! even though this is not my first im still not sure how to tell if its true labor though! both of mine where soooo different i dont know what to expect this time!:wacko:
> 
> after bringing home baby how long do you girls think you should wait before taking baby out of the house? to the the store, friends houses, ect.?
> 
> when my first was born they told me not to take her out until she was 4 weeks old. but i see women at the grocery store with "just born" babies. is that ok?

Hmm, not sure surely. I won't be taking mine out until mid jan i reckon. Mainly because i'm worried they will get ill as they are going to be a bit small... But if you wrap them up properly i don't see why not?!

Soooooooo i got my waxing done, and I feel amaaaaazing now... Feel like running around my flat naked. Although i can't run, well i can just about stand anymore, and its freezing. Maybe i'll just keep my clothes on...

I'm also interviewing people to help me around the house with cleaning, ironing, cooking, the babies etc. Don't think i'll ever find anyone i like.

Kelly how did your waxing go??


----------



## Nut_Shake

- Butterfly - said:


> I'm off to the inlaws for the weekend so I really need to clean up and go pack a few things.
> 
> I won't have internet access so will catch up with everyone early next week.
> 
> I'll be excited to see if another few babies have been born!! Anouska, Kerrie, Chloe and Peaches!! lol
> 
> Bye for now and have a great weekend everyone xxxxxxxxxx

Have a good time!! xx



ducky1502 said:


> Sorry guys haven't caught up... thought I would update you all on my appt though.
> 
> Consultant said baby couldn't be more 'perfect' and I don't need anymore scans or to see a consultant. He said I just need to wait to go into labour now and I'm having a sweep on my due date so long as the midwife can fit me in. So after all my appointments, all my scans, all my different opinions when it came down to it he was totally fine! Keeping me on my toes already :haha:

Great news ducky!! xx


----------



## ducky1502

I think so long as they're wrapped up and not sickly babies then popping out won't be a problem. My friend took her 4 days son out for a walk in his pram the other day and just made sure he was wrapped up properly. Guess it's something that will vary from person to person. Because he will probably be less than 2wks old at xmas I won't be sticking to any rules because we will be going to our families over the holidays for days etc so he will at least be going in the car from place to place.


----------



## Kerrieann

I went to asda with Jake when he was 2 days old, i couldnt wait to get out and walk about like a normal person and not waddle lol, plus it was august so didnt have to worry about him getting cold or anything! Obviously some might not agree with this but i think if you feel ok then why not x


----------



## WILSMUM

This lo will be going out before its 2 weeks old as I'll have to take Wil to school and pick him up etc once DH goes back to work. I've got a cosy toes for the pram, snowsuit and lots of blankets so I can make sure its wrapped up nice and cosy!!!

I took Wil out for a walk when he was about a week and a half old but then he was born in April and it was actually quite mild that year.


----------



## Mizze

Hooray Im FINALLY IN - I have been trying since 6am this morning because I couldnt sleep either - but I couldnt access the site! 
:cry:


- Butterfly - said:


> Good luck for tomorrow Googily :hugs:
> 
> Charlotte - your bump is gorgeous!! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm not bragging but I'm still wearing my wedding rings!!! Hard to believe considering the fact that I've put on 3 STONE :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> I'm off to bed now as I want to get to M&S early in the morning to get the champers they are selling off at £10 instead of £30!!! :happydance:
> 
> Night night :sleep:

I can still wear my rings but I can only pull them off my fingers if I am cold. Oh boo missed out on the M&S champers



wishingforbub said:


> Oh and 35 weeks today for Mizze and Me !! :)
> Congrats to all those who went up a week ! x

Hurrah for 35 weeks! :happydance:



Nessicle said:


> Happy new weeks everyone! 36 weeks for me today!

And for 36 weeks - normally id be congratulating Lozzy too but -No need!!



c.holdway said:


> 37 weeks for me and ducky. wahoo full term!!!! :happydance:

Yay -congrats to you and ducky for full term!!!



Kerrieann said:


> I think the pains ive been getting tho could be my cervix thinning/effacing which is a good thing as its gotta do that before it can dialate, wish i had someone to examine me lol, ive got midwife on tues, do you think she will examine me or not if im not having regular painful contractions? God this is so frustrating :cry:

Oh hon! Surely she would examine you now you are full term? 



GoogilyBear said:


> Well ladies i am back from midwifes :) thank goodness i had the nicest one there is :) i was worried i was gunna get the grumpy scottish one (no offense to any scottish ladies tho) she is terrible XD but luckily wendy was there and we really discussed EVERYTHING!!!
> The only thing they cant change is me having the baby in the midwife unit, i have to have it in the consultant unit cos of group b strep, shes given me a cannula to play with lol, so i feel a little more relaxed about having it in my arm etc :) AND
> she said there is no reason why i cant have a water birth, just gotta get the consent from a consultant and she said there shouldnt be a reason why i cant :D SO YAYYYYYYY!!!! All is finally going well :)
> 
> She had a good listen to baby and it sounds good she says, then she had a really good feel. she said to me, i wont be having a 5lb baby, but theres still time for it to grow a little bit more with the little room that is left. so no fat baby for me, but anything from 5lb to 9lb is normal so :)
> 
> and for whoever asked - EMLA CREAM :) its a numbing cream for people who have needle phobias like moi :) it works a treat.. can never ever feel the needle.. but its the build up to it that still makes me mega scared lol.

Good news Googli - bet you feel better now! :winkwink:



- Butterfly - said:


> I'm off to the inlaws for the weekend so I really need to clean up and go pack a few things.
> 
> I won't have internet access so will catch up with everyone early next week.
> 
> I'll be excited to see if another few babies have been born!! Anouska, Kerrie, Chloe and Peaches!! lol
> 
> Bye for now and have a great weekend everyone xxxxxxxxxx

Bye bye hun :kiss:



ducky1502 said:


> Sorry guys haven't caught up... thought I would update you all on my appt though.
> 
> Consultant said baby couldn't be more 'perfect' and I don't need anymore scans or to see a consultant. He said I just need to wait to go into labour now and I'm having a sweep on my due date so long as the midwife can fit me in. So after all my appointments, all my scans, all my different opinions when it came down to it he was totally fine! Keeping me on my toes already :haha:

Good news - horrible when you think they are too small isnt it! I have my next appt on Tuesday to get my LO measured



ducky1502 said:


> I think so long as they're wrapped up and not sickly babies then popping out won't be a problem. My friend took her 4 days son out for a walk in his pram the other day and just made sure he was wrapped up properly. Guess it's something that will vary from person to person. Because he will probably be less than 2wks old at xmas I won't be sticking to any rules because we will be going to our families over the holidays for days etc so he will at least be going in the car from place to place.

Im thinking not the first week - but depending on the weather etc. 

Just had a call from the real nappy lady - I picked up a leaflet of hers at the NCT sale the other week - she is doing a talk at a group of post natal women and babies and invited me along next Friday - hurrah! Not only to I get to see the whole real nappy thingy before I buy but I get to meet lots of Mum's with New Babies too!! :happydance:

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Ive just been thinking how weird it is that i have gone from being scared/anxious about going into labour...and now i just can't wait for some real labour pain!
:haha:
Seems silly to me but i can't wait! :dohh:


----------



## Mizze

https://www.babyandbump.com/premature-babies/453919-new-struggling-3.html

An update on Rachel/Raquel's twins.

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Chloe i just thought on monday, we can say "we are due next week!" :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

:saywhat: Kerrie! :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

Kerrieann said:


> Chloe i just thought on monday, we can say "we are due next week!" :haha:




mummyclo said:


> :saywhat: Kerrie! :happydance:

:happydance::haha::cloud9:


----------



## mrsbling

Hope you have a great weekend Butterfly :)


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> Chloe i just thought on monday, we can say "we are due next week!" :haha:

OMG that means I should be saying I am due next week!!!! Although I think she is Waaaayyyy too comfy in there at the moment lol :) x


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh yeah!!! :yipee: you never know, you can feel fine and have no sings one day and have a baby the next :haha: happened with my siter both times and some of my friends!!


----------



## mummyclo

I want my baby now!!! :hissy:
Stupid stabbing foof pain :cry:


----------



## mrsbling

Lol - DH told her this morning to wait until tonight when he gets back from work....... tried to tell him it doesnt work like that, but thats men for you lol x


----------



## till bob

peaches31 said:


> i dont want to spend anymore time in the hospital than is needed. so i am waiting until i know for sure im in labor! even though this is not my first im still not sure how to tell if its true labor though! both of mine where soooo different i dont know what to expect this time!:wacko:
> 
> after bringing home baby how long do you girls think you should wait before taking baby out of the house? to the the store, friends houses, ect.?
> 
> when my first was born they told me not to take her out until she was 4 weeks old. but i see women at the grocery store with "just born" babies. is that ok?

when i had tilly we took her out wen she was 3 days old just cudnt wait to try out my new pram and show off our beautiful baby girl we were the proudest parents in the whole world so i know ill be the same again but like wilsmum said a nice thick cosy toes snuggley snowsuit and blankets shell be absolutely fine im not one for stayin in anyway and like kerrie said it depends on how the person feels in themselves i was really well straight after with tilly x
well hope u girls r ok today we just had a chippy tea but was a tad dissapointed tbh weve just stayed in today as weathers been really foggy but out tomoro as our town is switchin the xmas lights on and we go every year, we will miss u butterfly enjoy ur weekend and who knows sumone may have had there babies by monday x


----------



## Pixxie

GoogilyBear said:


> Well ladies i am back from midwifes :) thank goodness i had the nicest one there is :) i was worried i was gunna get the grumpy scottish one (no offense to any scottish ladies tho) she is terrible XD but luckily wendy was there and we really discussed EVERYTHING!!!
> The only thing they cant change is me having the baby in the midwife unit, i have to have it in the consultant unit cos of group b strep, shes given me a cannula to play with lol, so i feel a little more relaxed about having it in my arm etc :) AND
> she said there is no reason why i cant have a water birth, just gotta get the consent from a consultant and she said there shouldnt be a reason why i cant :D SO YAYYYYYYY!!!! All is finally going well :)
> 
> She had a good listen to baby and it sounds good she says, then she had a really good feel. she said to me, i wont be having a 5lb baby, but theres still time for it to grow a little bit more with the little room that is left. so no fat baby for me, but anything from 5lb to 9lb is normal so :)
> 
> and for whoever asked - EMLA CREAM :) its a numbing cream for people who have needle phobias like moi :) it works a treat.. can never ever feel the needle.. but its the build up to it that still makes me mega scared lol.

That's fantastic that you have got it sorted, sound like this midwife is much nicer. 



peaches31 said:


> i dont want to spend anymore time in the hospital than is needed. so i am waiting until i know for sure im in labor! even though this is not my first im still not sure how to tell if its true labor though! both of mine where soooo different i dont know what to expect this time!:wacko:
> 
> after bringing home baby how long do you girls think you should wait before taking baby out of the house? to the the store, friends houses, ect.?
> 
> when my first was born they told me not to take her out until she was 4 weeks old. but i see women at the grocery store with "just born" babies. is that ok?

Actually provided I feel ok and it's not raining/snowing I hope to walk home from hospital with bub's in the pram since we live up the road :thumbup:



- Butterfly - said:


> I'm off to the inlaws for the weekend so I really need to clean up and go pack a few things.
> 
> I won't have internet access so will catch up with everyone early next week.
> 
> I'll be excited to see if another few babies have been born!! Anouska, Kerrie, Chloe and Peaches!! lol
> 
> Bye for now and have a great weekend everyone xxxxxxxxxx

Have a nice time! :wave: 



ducky1502 said:


> Sorry guys haven't caught up... thought I would update you all on my appt though.
> 
> Consultant said baby couldn't be more 'perfect' and I don't need anymore scans or to see a consultant. He said I just need to wait to go into labour now and I'm having a sweep on my due date so long as the midwife can fit me in. So after all my appointments, all my scans, all my different opinions when it came down to it he was totally fine! Keeping me on my toes already :haha:

Fantastic news! Glad everything is fine with your little man :) 

My interview at the job centre went well, I'll get income support, the sure start grant, housing and council tax benefits. It takes a couple of weeks to go through though so in the mean time they told me to apply for a crisis loan to pay this months rent, but the phone line is only open 8.30-4.30 mon-fri :dohh: xxx


----------



## GoogilyBear

Just found out I won't be getting the hip grant. Gutted. Looks like we will be giving christmas a miss this year.


----------



## till bob

why wont u get it thought everyone was entitled to it x


----------



## GoogilyBear

till bob said:


> why wont u get it thought everyone was entitled to it x

Dont know why. They have told me to try again when baby arrives. But I was relying on it to use some for baby things and a few gifts from mummy and daddy to baby etc. I can't afford a Christmas tree now let alone cards.


----------



## Pixxie

Do you mean the Sure Start Grant for £500? There is different criteria for that, only certain people get it. 

Everyone gets the £190 HIP grant though xxx


----------



## till bob

yeh thats wat i thought she ment everyones entitled to the hip grant we arent entitled to the 500 pound either x


----------



## GoogilyBear

Sorry yeah I mean the sure start 500 one x


----------



## Nut_Shake

Who's entitled to the £500?? I only found out about the hip grant from being on these forums, so thanks everyone!!

I think i fancy being a fatty tonight and going to grab a maccys... I eat it literally twice a year normally. Is it reallllllly bad to eat being pregnant??


----------



## Pixxie

Yea you only get it if you are on income support or are in the higher band of tax credits, which is why they will have told you to re-try once bubs is here as your tax credits get bumped up. Is there no-one who can lend you some money for now? :hugs: xxx


----------



## till bob

oh rite hun sorry yeh its crap isnt it we didnt get it with tilly either tbh we dont get any help at all just the hip grant and child benefit which every child gets so i know its not easy hun x


----------



## Pixxie

Nat go and grab a Maccies, the babies made you do it! :haha: As long as you eat pretty well normally a little junk won't hurt :) xx


----------



## Nessicle

We don't qualify for sure start either just the hip, might qualify once bubs is here bit not sure. 

I've had a nap I was sooo drained I've really done too much today my bump is so sore! Were having Chinese for tea not sure what to have though!


----------



## mrsbling

Nat, I think you deserve a Maccies - send you DH off to get you one...... and dont forget the Mint Aero Mcflurry for desert ;)


----------



## mrsbling

I am trying to convince DH to go to the chip shop.......... but he is thinking Pizza Hut or Chinese.............. but I really want some nice Cod :thumbup: x


----------



## Kerrieann

We had a pizza from asda i love them they are under £4 and better then the take away ones!! 

Tillbob im the same, we dont get anything either, just the same as whaat everyone is entitled too


----------



## Pixxie

Think I'm gonna do a spag bol for tea although I really can't be arsed! 

There's a full moon on Sunday girls! I wonder if any of us will pop :haha: xx


----------



## WILSMUM

we're having hot dog and chips tonight with popcorn in front of a movie and asda pizza tomorrow!!!! Well if asda deliver them with my shopping tomorrow of course!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

I was wondering that too pixxie!


----------



## till bob

thats wat i fancied nice fish and chips i dont normally like fish but just fancied it and it wasnt very nice knew i shud have stuck with a beef and onion pie lol x


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> I'm off to the inlaws for the weekend so I really need to clean up and go pack a few things.
> 
> Bye for now and have a great weekend everyone xxxxxxxxxx

Have a lovely weekend :kiss:



ducky1502 said:


> Sorry guys haven't caught up... thought I would update you all on my appt though.
> 
> Consultant said baby couldn't be more 'perfect' and I don't need anymore scans or to see a consultant. He said I just need to wait to go into labour now and I'm having a sweep on my due date so long as the midwife can fit me in. So after all my appointments, all my scans, all my different opinions when it came down to it he was totally fine! Keeping me on my toes already :haha:


Great news....:thumbup:




Nut_Shake said:


> Kelly how did your waxing go??


Oh, you know...after the initial embarasment of flashing your hairy bits! :blush: Then 'trying' to hold my leg skin tight for bikini wax!....:haha:

I feel so much better now its done though :kiss: Thanks for asking

Enjoy your McDs if you have one....:winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Hospital tests were all Ok for liver tests (for cholestasis) So thats great news :happydance: Dont know why I was itchy, but at least its clear

But they said my iron is low & to go to doctors for tablets....Great, as if I dont get constipated already :dohh:


----------



## xkirstyx

we are getting dominose pizza again lol i only want it for the cookies!!!!!


----------



## Pixxie

Kerrieann said:


> I was wondering that too pixxie!

With all these full term babies and labour symptoms someone will have to go! :winkwink: 



KellyC75 said:


> Hospital tests were all Ok for liver tests (for cholestasis) So thats great news :happydance: Dont know why I was itchy, but at least its clear
> 
> But they said my iron is low & to go to doctors for tablets....Great, as if I dont get constipated already :dohh:

Glad everything is ok! Have you tried drinking fresh orange juice? Midwife recommended it to me when I was given iron tabs to stop constipation and help the tabs to absorb xxx


----------



## peaches31

Pixxie said:


> Think I'm gonna do a spag bol for tea although I really can't be arsed!
> 
> There's a full moon on Sunday girls! I wonder if any of us will pop :haha: xx

one of the elderly ladies that lives at the assisted living i work at has predicted that i will go on the full moon or 3 days before or 3 days after. i have had it marked on my calendar for 2 months now waiting to see if shes right! lol

after reading all your responses i think i feel much better about taking LO out soon after being home. my husbands work is putting on a scavenger hunt game for our towns christmas stroll this year on the 11th and i really dont want to miss it. so i will bundle us all up and go! lol besides what else did i buy all these snowsuits and covers for!:haha:


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats on everyone that has moved up a week and for fat babies!!!:happydance:
I am getting period pains and sharp pains everyday now. They are actually worse then my menstrual cramps ever are (I get very light menstrual cramps). I am pretty sure something is happening down there. I have my 38 week appointment on wednesday and she will probably check me.:happydance:
I finally packed my hospital bag last night and my husband installed the car seat in the car. I think we are finally prepared. I also have a meeting with a potential pediatrician next wednesday. After wednesday, I baby is more than welcome to arrive.
Well, I am off to meet a friend. Talk to you all later.:hugs:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Kelly, so glad the liver is ok!! I had to do the exact same thing with the waxing, holding my bits for the lady to wax, lol! Yes, lying on the bed legs akimbo is not the most glam of looks! But wow it feels amazing afterwards ;)

Oh how i love hearing what people are eating, food makes me so happy :D


----------



## Nut_Shake

calliebaby - sounds like the bub is def getting ready to exit!! Enjoy your evening xx


----------



## Pixxie

I wish I had the guts to get a wax! Makes my eyes water just thinking about it :shock: xx


----------



## Mizze

Hurray - internet finally let me back on - its been playing right silly buggers all day - driving me NUTS! 



Pixxie said:


> Think I'm gonna do a spag bol for tea although I really can't be arsed!
> 
> There's a full moon on Sunday girls! I wonder if any of us will pop :haha: xx

Not me I hope - I want her cooking a couple of weeks or so yet! :) 




Pixxie said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Hospital tests were all Ok for liver tests (for cholestasis) So thats great news :happydance: Dont know why I was itchy, but at least its clear
> 
> But they said my iron is low & to go to doctors for tablets....Great, as if I dont get constipated already :dohh:
> 
> Glad everything is ok! Have you tried drinking fresh orange juice? Midwife recommended it to me when I was given iron tabs to stop constipation and help the tabs to absorb xxxClick to expand...

Really good news about the liver Kelly 

Pixxie - my problem with fresh orange juice (which I love) is that it kicks off my heartburn something awful! I do find that prune juice - whilst nowhere near as nice does help considerably. 

Kelly - im sorry to say too that my iron tablets also increased my heart burn - really really hope it doesnt do the same for you. 



calliebaby said:


> Congrats on everyone that has moved up a week and for fat babies!!!:happydance:
> I am getting period pains and sharp pains everyday now. *They are actually worse then my menstrual cramps ever are (I get very light menstrual cramps). I am pretty sure something is happening down there*. I have my 38 week appointment on wednesday and she will probably check me.:happydance:
> I finally packed my hospital bag last night and my husband installed the car seat in the car. I think we are finally prepared. I also have a meeting with a potential pediatrician next wednesday. After wednesday, I baby is more than welcome to arrive.
> Well, I am off to meet a friend. Talk to you all later.:hugs:

Oooh well my Mum always described her labours as "like really bad period pains" Callie so lets hope something is happening!! :) 




Pixxie said:


> I wish I had the guts to get a wax! Makes my eyes water just thinking about it :shock: xx

Me too - OUCH!!!! 

Chicken satay for dinner tonight - done as a stir fry with rice and probably garlic bread.

Oh and I wolfed down a galaxy bar in about 10 minutes earlier - see what happens to me when I cant get onto b&b - I lose all sense of control!

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

:cry:
I am so uncomfy :(
I think i will get the £500 after bubs is born...would be very nice anyway! :)
I think i may tell you ladies our name choice....i am just keeping it from my family because they are so opinionated!


----------



## xkirstyx

mummyclo said:


> :cry:
> I am so uncomfy :(
> I think i will get the £500 after bubs is born...would be very nice anyway! :)
> I think i may tell you ladies our name choice....i am just keeping it from my family because they are so opinionated!

ooooooooooooooooooh????:happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

I hate you all....... you're all having yummy takeaways and stuff and I'm home alone with nothing but stuff I don't want to eat:growlmad: so I hate you all :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

awwww sorry ducky! xxxx


----------



## mummyclo

So...we have chosen Freddie William Marjoram :cloud9:
Do u think its too long? Thats my OH's surname btw, one day (hopefully soon) i will be Mrs Marjoram! :rofl:


----------



## Kerrieann

Love it chloe :cloud9:


----------



## Kerrieann

Think we are going for Jude James Brown or Jude Paul Brown! (james after dh late uncle or paul after dh dad) what do you think :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

I LOVE Jude...think James goes better :shrug:
Thanks...i am really pleased with our choice :cloud9:


----------



## samantha.xo

OMG! Been away for a couple of weeks due to my internet getting set up at my new flat and there have been 7 BABIES BORN!!!! Congrats to all you new mummies! It's really dawned on me now how real & how close I am to the end!

Congrats congrats congrats :happydance: Whats new with everyone?


----------



## mummyclo

Wow u missed a lot! :haha:
I am so glad to be near the end now! :)


----------



## Pixxie

Lovely names! Personally I think Jude Paul is better because Jude James is too many J's for me. Freddie William is lovely too :) 

OH only went and blurted out our favourite name to my family last week :dohh: despite me telling him NOT to tell them because I wanted to surprise them... thankfully it was only a few people and I covered it up by saying I still wasn't certain and might change my mind so they can't go around telling everyone. They said they wouldn't tell but now they won't be surprised if we do use the name :( 

I don't know what to do about LO's middle name, we want to use a family name but don't know who's to pick :dohh: We decided not to use my mum or sisters because they will never stop arguing about it, I wanted to use my Aunt's name but Kelly doesn't really work as a middle name. My Aunt's middle name is Jane though so that's a possibility, or there is my great nana's name, May, which is also my nana's middle name. 

So Evelyn Jane Sloan, Evelyn May Sloan or if she doesn't look like an Evelyn it would be Imogen May Sloan (Imogen Jane is too many J sounds lol) xxx


----------



## mummyclo

Evelyn is my FAVORITE girls name!! Brill choice Pixxie!
I was sceptical about giving him a middle name...because i really hate my middle name! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

I love everyones choice of names!!

Think we are ready for madden got the car seat and went for black in the end like I had planned to get! 

Been having sharp pains around my bikini area all afternoon with some very mild back pain too so hopefully fingers crossed it's everything sorting itself out! But I don't want any appearances until next Friday so I can have my home birth!!


----------



## mummyclo

Awww Sammi! Its rubbish getting pain for no reason :(
I told lil fella.....if he doesn't come out today...which hes obv not going to!
That he has to wait till after i see Harry Potter on Wednesday! :rofl:


----------



## mrsbling

Well, I gave in to DH in the end and we had Pizza Hut...... Nachos, Chicken strips, and cheesy bites pizza (theres still half left for tomorrow) ........and we also have chocolate fudge cake which I am saving for tomorrow :thumbup:

Now I am stuffed but happy :) x


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Awww Sammi! Its rubbish getting pain for no reason :(
> I told lil fella.....if he doesn't come out today...which hes obv not going to!
> That he has to wait till after i see Harry Potter on Wednesday! :rofl:

I'm hopping it's pains from everything gettin ready for him to make his entrance or rather that's what I'm telling myself!! 

As for Harry potter I'm going to see if my mm and dad want to take me when dh goes to his Xmas do


----------



## mrsbling

.............. I still change my mind on name EVERY week :)

I am sure they will all fit in to place once I see LO :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Well im pissed off. After all the upheaval and mess and dust of hubby taking 3 days to tile the kitchin and finally having my house back to normal and clean everyday, he has just decided he wants to re-tile the bathroom!!! Grrr, i said cant you wait untill after baby is here but he thinks he can do it all 2moro, we shall see tho......


----------



## xkirstyx

awww chloe thats a nice name :) doesnt sound bad!
kerrie i love love love the name jude!


----------



## mummyclo

Im off to bed ................:sleep:
Night Ladies :hugs:
See you all in the morn, don't anyone go having a baby :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> So...we have chosen Freddie William Marjoram :cloud9:
> Do u think its too long? Thats my OH's surname btw, one day (hopefully soon) i will be Mrs Marjoram! :rofl:

I dont think it's too long but then madden will be madden hylton James wrycraft


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Im off to bed ................:sleep:
> Night Ladies :hugs:
> See you all in the morn, don't anyone go having a baby :thumbup:

I dont intend to so I think your safe from seeing that I've popped in the morning!


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Well im pissed off. After all the upheaval and mess and dust of hubby taking 3 days to tile the kitchin and finally having my house back to normal and clean everyday, he has just decided he wants to re-tile the bathroom!!! Grrr, i said cant you wait untill after baby is here but he thinks he can do it all 2moro, we shall see tho......

Can't say I'd be too impressed either!!


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> [Glad everything is ok! Have you tried drinking fresh orange juice? Midwife recommended it to me when I was given iron tabs to stop constipation and help the tabs to absorb xxx

Thanks Pixxie....I have just started drinking OJ again (whilst I had heartburn I coouldnt) Im drinking a glass a day, as I have a stinking cold :dohh:

Lets hope the iron tablets dont cause me too much bother....Im gonna have to take them, as with having a csection its even more important :winkwink:



ducky1502 said:


> I hate you all....... you're all having yummy takeaways and stuff and I'm home alone with nothing but stuff I don't want to eat:growlmad: so I hate you all :haha:

Dont hate me Ducky....I had spagetti hoops on toast & it was gross...:wacko: So just had a mince pie to make up for things! :blush:


----------



## Pixxie

Kerri it sounds like he's nesting! :haha: My OH seems to be doing a bit himself, he's suddenly gone DIY mad :roll: xx


----------



## sammiwry

Ducky we had Chinese from sainsburys and it was pants :-( I feel quite sick after it :-s


----------



## xkirstyx

lol my OH is upstairs doing some DIY in babies room right now! iv not seen him all night!


----------



## sammiwry

Beginning to wish I hadn't asked my mate where he wants his next tattoo... It's a good job dh gets on with him


----------



## Nessicle

Loving everyones name choices!! 

I had some of OHs Chinese I can't eat much cos of Avas head in my stomach! I'm seriously concerned about my one swollen foot it's feeling numb and I can barely flex it will mention to midwife on Tuesday cos it doesn't look right at all, feels bruised as well round the ankles!


----------



## ducky1502

My OH has gone a bit mental on the nesting.... well... male nesting! He put THREE coats of paint on the walls in the nursery, THEN decided he had to neaten up all the edges. Today he went out and bought a brand new hammer :shrug: to put some pictures up on the nursery wall. And he's also putting dimmer switches in the nursery and in our bedroom. He's so excited to be a daddy though bless him :cloud9: he's definately more excited than me! Think I'd be as excited if I wasn't worrying about the whole labour thing.


----------



## ducky1502

My cousin needs to PEE off on facebook... I think he'll be two weeks late, I think he'll come on xmas eve!!!! You don't tell someone you think they will be 2 wks late :growlmad:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Zoe I saw that, even my hubs thought it was a bit insensitive!! :hugs:

My ex said on My latest bump pic "dude you is well fat" the prick lol facebook attracts unwelcome comments at times


----------



## Nessicle

Anyone watch that Natalie Cassidy becoming mum? Really funny!


----------



## ducky1502

nikki-lou25 said:


> Zoe I saw that, even my hubs thought it was a bit insensitive!! :hugs:
> 
> My ex said on My latest bump pic "dude you is well fat" the prick lol facebook attracts unwelcome comments at times

I want to reply and be rude but I'm not going to bother saying anything else. 

Anyone planning on or already using clary sage oil? I LOVE my oils but haven't much since being pregnant because of all the uncertainty surrounding them and pregnant women.


----------



## YoungNImum

well we went and viewed the cottage all i can say is wow, its prefect and i think a great place to bring my baby up, but on the down side i dont think we will be able to afford it, which has made me upset all day, i work but OH hasnt been able to find work anywhere an he said he would do anything, but he never seems to get an interview, so its going to be very tight we have to the end of next week to decide. I just wont to cry but i dont wont OH thinking it s all his fault.
Has anyone gotten a loan from there bank before and how dose it work?


----------



## xkirstyx

ness i was watching it! cant wait for next weeks!


----------



## ducky1502

I'll be watching it when its on at 12.20 tomorrow, missed it tonight so will watch it whilst having my lunch :)


----------



## spencerbear

Looks like another early start for me......stupd hips


----------



## nikki-lou25

ducky1502 said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> Zoe I saw that, even my hubs thought it was a bit insensitive!! :hugs:
> 
> My ex said on My latest bump pic "dude you is well fat" the prick lol facebook attracts unwelcome comments at times
> 
> I want to reply and be rude but I'm not going to bother saying anything else.
> 
> Anyone planning on or already using clary sage oil? I LOVE my oils but haven't much since being pregnant because of all the uncertainty surrounding them and pregnant women.Click to expand...


I'm considering it, I even looked in holland & barrat yesterday! Couldnt find it n assistant was on the phone so I left without it!


----------



## Nessicle

What's it supposed to do? 

Bless I laughed loudly yesterday and Ava nearly jumped out of my stomach lol anyone elses bubs done that? Also noticed she sometimes has real jerky movements?


----------



## doodle74

Hey all,

Just wanted to announce the arrival of baby Molly! She made her entrance at 16.50pm yesterday by emergency section. Waters broke at home at 2.15 and we were in theatre by 4pm. She was breech and weighed in at 9lb 11oz! She's in special care as she needs a hand breathing but is doing ok. 

Huge congrats to Lozzy too! X


----------



## doodle74

Double post! Stupid phone!


----------



## Mincholada

Congrats doodle!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::hugs::flower:

but did i really read that correctly and she was 9 (!!!) lbs and 11 oz!??? wow!
you guys are starting off with some nice big babies. :thumbup: maybe i don't have to worry then about not having newborn sized clothes :)


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations Doodle on the arrival of Molly, hope she doesnt need the help for long. Wow we are having some big babies and they are early!!!!

My eyes are startng to ater at the prospect :wacko:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aw another dreamer!! Congratulations & welcome to Molly!!!


----------



## hopefully2

OMG another baby has joined us!! 
Congratulations doodle and what a weight!!
I hope you are both doing ok and look forward to hearing more news xx


----------



## Mincholada

btw...

FULL TERM BABY FOR MEEEEEEEEEE!!! 

full moon weekend, pineapple ripening on top of the fridge... let the eviction begin!!!! :)

question is only: where did my cervix go!??? :shrug:

after not disturbing things down there for several months, i attempted to check today to see if i could feel any change or possibly detect the slightest dilation...
well... my cervix has disappeared! i was always able to reach it and would've been able to tell if there was any change in what it felt like before, but it's gone! :cry: couldn't feel it, couldn't reach it, which means it must be veeeeery high up and i believe that means it'll still take some time for LO to arrive.

guess i should've continued working in the part of my restaurant with the stairs. i was in the "flat" part tonight and it was soooo relaxing compared to last weekends "stair party". hardly any braxton hicks and waddling! :thumbup:
oh well, patience be with me!

gonna try the bed now and see if i'll have to get up every 1.5/2 hours like last night... wish me luck that i won't!


----------



## hopefully2

Bit of a tmi post (as we have such a thing!!)
I'm feeling really wet this morning and after lozzy it has me thinking! My waters only trickled with grace too but i thought that had more to do with only being 28 weeks. Wonder how small a trickle can be??


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats doodle! 

Just seen on facebook someone I worked withs partner had there Xmas day due baby last week!


----------



## Nessicle

Congratulations doodle!!! Hope she's out of SC really soon!! 

My vajayjay feels sore like I've been having too much sex I haven't had any since 20 weeks lol the opening feels sore and it feels a bit pressure/sore inside....?


----------



## Mizze

Morning - lovely names all. :thumbup: 

Kerri I like Jude James best -because of the JJ sound. :) 

Congrats on Full Term baby Minch 



doodle74 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wanted to announce the arrival of baby Molly! She made her entrance at 16.50pm yesterday by emergency section. Waters broke at home at 2.15 and we were in theatre by 4pm. She was breech and weighed in at 9lb 11oz! She's in special care as she needs a hand breathing but is doing ok.
> 
> Huge congrats to Lozzy too! X

Oh WOW! Another baby!! Congratulations doodle. Im so glad she is okay. Molly is a lovely name. Hope she comes out of special care soon. :hugs:

I have a very active baby this morning - she keeps leaning on my right hip and making me double over - its not painful but the pressure makes me jump! 

Ducky - I was barely able to eat my tea last night - LO must have been pushing on my tummy because after a few bites Id had enough - waste of so much food. 

Mizze xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Congrats Doodle !!!! :) Hope Molly comes home soon, and what a super healthy weight !!! :)
Minch congrats on being full term.. xx
Hope everyone is ok... I have been getting my "pains" on and off again since yesterday, but no contractions besides BH. Hope this little boy stays put!


----------



## ducky1502

Congrats doodle!!!! :)


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> So...we have chosen Freddie William Marjoram :cloud9:
> Do u think its too long? Thats my OH's surname btw, one day (hopefully soon) i will be Mrs Marjoram! :rofl:

I think its lovely and not at all too long - my DS is William Jacob Malcolm!



Kerrieann said:


> Think we are going for Jude James Brown or Jude Paul Brown! (james after dh late uncle or paul after dh dad) what do you think :shrug:

I love the name Jude! I think I prefer Jude Paul.


Oh wow ANOTHER baby! And anotther healthy weight! Congrats Doodle and I hope you and yr LO are home real soon!!!
I c an't believe how eager all this babys are to come meet there mummys and daddys! Theres bound to be a few more of you drop this weekend seeing as its a full moon! 
2 More Sleeps for me!!! AAARRRGHHHH!!!!


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> oh wow ANOTHER baby! And anotther healthy weight! Congrats Doodle and I hope you and yr LO are home real soon!!!
> I c an't believe how eager all this babys are to come meet there mummys and daddys! Theres bound to be a few more of you drop this weekend seeing as its a full moon!
> 2 More Sleeps for me!!! AAARRRGHHHH!!!!

2 sleeps!! Wow :happydance:

We will be into double figures for babies before we know it! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

doodle74 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wanted to announce the arrival of baby Molly! She made her entrance at 16.50pm yesterday by emergency section. Waters broke at home at 2.15 and we were in theatre by 4pm. She was breech and weighed in at 9lb 11oz! She's in special care as she needs a hand breathing but is doing ok.
> 
> Huge congrats to Lozzy too! X

Congrats! and wow what a weight! :shock: Hope Molly can go home soon xxx



Mincholada said:


> btw...
> 
> FULL TERM BABY FOR MEEEEEEEEEE!!!
> 
> full moon weekend, pineapple ripening on top of the fridge... let the eviction begin!!!! :)
> 
> question is only: where did my cervix go!??? :shrug:
> 
> after not disturbing things down there for several months, i attempted to check today to see if i could feel any change or possibly detect the slightest dilation...
> well... my cervix has disappeared! i was always able to reach it and would've been able to tell if there was any change in what it felt like before, but it's gone! :cry: couldn't feel it, couldn't reach it, which means it must be veeeeery high up and i believe that means it'll still take some time for LO to arrive.
> 
> guess i should've continued working in the part of my restaurant with the stairs. i was in the "flat" part tonight and it was soooo relaxing compared to last weekends "stair party". hardly any braxton hicks and waddling! :thumbup:
> oh well, patience be with me!
> 
> gonna try the bed now and see if i'll have to get up every 1.5/2 hours like last night... wish me luck that i won't!

Mine is REALLY high up too, I struggle to reach it. Changes in the cervix can happen really quick though, it could be out of reach in the morning and then dilated by the afternoon! I'm having regular rummages now just to see if there are any changes. 

SIL phoned us late last night, said she was getting stronger contractions and would we mind watching her kids if she has to go to hospital. OH told her yes and phone him any time if she needs us but we haven't heard anything all night so I'm presuming it was another false alarm :dohh: this is the 5th time she has had false labour now, she is understandably very irritated by it all as she is now 5 days overdue. 

Hope LO doesn't play games with me like that! I'd go insane :wacko: 

I have a horrid cold today, very unfair at 36 weeks pregnant :nope: xxx


----------



## Pixxie

I scared OH to death last night by explaining to him that baby is full grown now, just putting on weight and any time from 37 weeks is fair game. The look on his face when he realised we could have a baby next week was priceless :rofl: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Wow huge congratulations doodle, hope molly can come home soon :hugs: :happydance:

Denise ive been getting the same thing since yesterday and am not sure either :shrug: With jake my waters just gushed out when i got out of bed so there was no mistaking what it was!!!

Congrats to all the full term ladies today :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

Morning! :flower:
Yey another baby, Congrats :)
Pissed its not me tho :hissy:
SO tired today, wanna go back to sleep :(


----------



## Karina&Bump

How did I miss this thread, now I feel like I have missed out. 

Only 16 days left now until my due date (6th December) its going far too fast now.


----------



## vicky84

Wow dreamers werent at the back of the queue when weigts were bein handed out were they!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Another bad nights sleep :/ ah well.

I was thinking, if 37 weeks is full term, then i am full term in 2 weeks, then that should be when our babies are due right? 
so why are our due dates 40weeks and not 37.. it confuzzled me so much i got an hours kip about 7am this morn lol


----------



## wishingforbub

yes Vicky, the dreamers are doing more than great in the weight department LOL :)
How is your LO doing? Post us some more pics of her when you can :)
xx
Googily... I dont get the whole 40 week thing either LOL :) If you ask me , it's way too long hehe :)


----------



## GoogilyBear

wishingforbub said:


> yes Vicky, the dreamers are doing more than great in the weight department LOL :)
> How is your LO doing? Post us some more pics of her when you can :)
> xx
> Googily... I dont get the whole 40 week thing either LOL :) If you ask me , it's way too long hehe :)

i think if 37 weeks is full term, this is when your due date should be, and anything from then on to 40 weeks is overdue, and we should be induced in them weeks. :s so technically by my new invention way i am due on the 4th december lol x


----------



## mrsbling

Morning ladies, hope you are all well :flower:



Pixxie said:


> Kerri it sounds like he's nesting! :haha: My OH seems to be doing a bit himself, he's suddenly gone DIY mad :roll: xx




xkirstyx said:


> lol my OH is upstairs doing some DIY in babies room right now! iv not seen him all night!




ducky1502 said:


> My OH has gone a bit mental on the nesting.... well... male nesting! He put THREE coats of paint on the walls in the nursery, THEN decided he had to neaten up all the edges. Today he went out and bought a brand new hammer :shrug: to put some pictures up on the nursery wall. And he's also putting dimmer switches in the nursery and in our bedroom. He's so excited to be a daddy though bless him :cloud9: he's definately more excited than me! Think I'd be as excited if I wasn't worrying about the whole labour thing.

You three are lucky - my DH would run the other way if I asked him to even hammer in a nail lol....... and he would pay someone to do it for him!!!!!! I am the DIY person in our house, and I love painting, but he wont let me do anything!!!! He really doesnt understand this nesting thing............ and (RANT) he didnt wipe down the kitchen surfaces this morning (only cup rings) ..... but it REALLY bugs me (OCD kicking back in!!!).



spencerbear said:


> Looks like another early start for me......stupd hips

Hope you feel better soon :hugs: its not great is it - I try something different every night like less/more pillows, paracetamol, warm bath, warm drinks, hot water bottles......... hopefully it will go quickly once LO arrives :) x



doodle74 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wanted to announce the arrival of baby Molly! She made her entrance at 16.50pm yesterday by emergency section. Waters broke at home at 2.15 and we were in theatre by 4pm. She was breech and weighed in at 9lb 11oz! She's in special care as she needs a hand breathing but is doing ok.
> 
> Huge congrats to Lozzy too! X

Wow congratulations Doodle, she is an amazing size :) hope you are both home soon :) x



GoogilyBear said:


> Another bad nights sleep :/ ah well.
> 
> I was thinking, if 37 weeks is full term, then i am full term in 2 weeks, then that should be when our babies are due right?
> so why are our due dates 40weeks and not 37.. it confuzzled me so much i got an hours kip about 7am this morn lol

I am liking your thinking Googily :thumbup:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Pixxie - boo to your cold! Its so hard to escape now though, the weather is horrid and people are coughing and spluttering all over the place. Hope it passes quickly, lots of oj, keep your vitamin c up! x

Doodle - Massive congrats!!!! x

Karina&bump - don't worry at all, just get involved in the random chatter :) Everyones babes are coming VERY soon!! Still quite unbelievable...

Vicky - the weights really are amazing! Mine will be exceptions to the rule tho, although i hope they arent too tiny

Googilybear - thats crap that you arent sleeping x I went through that stage too, it does pass, eventually! Hmm, i think its 37 weeks full term as in the baby is full developed at this stage and if bub comes now they should have no issues at all 40 weeks is just the week on average that women tend to go into labour so thats why they give you a 40 week due date i think... Thats why they have said they will deliver my twins at 37 weeks as they are fully developed but it can sometimes be dangerous to leave 2 of them in until 40 weeks. 

I wish we were lions, they only carry their cubs for about 3 months, lol!


----------



## vicky84

wishingforbub said:


> yes Vicky, the dreamers are doing more than great in the weight department LOL :)
> How is your LO doing? Post us some more pics of her when you can :)
> xx
> Googily... I dont get the whole 40 week thing either LOL :) If you ask me , it's way too long hehe :)

There you go!! Pics attached. Shes doing really well, hopefully home in 2 week depending on docs!
 



Attached Files:







emily2.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 11









2010-11-14 15.15.13.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 11









DSCF8749.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah googily i think it works out that we are pregnant for 10 months and not 9 lol

Hiya vicky hope ur well and hope baby emily will be home soon! :hugs:

Hi karina&bump, its never too late to join in with us! :flower: ill add you to our dreamers list! x


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ahhh vicky, SO SO CUUUUUUTE!!!!!! Beautiful xx


----------



## vicky84

we are almost growing out of tiny baby clothes now!4lb 13 at last check so shes gonna be like 5lb by end of weekend most likely!! She will be coming home with her tube as she has cleft palate and is a slow feeder but its purely that reason but no point in her being in there she may as well be at home. should know more on monday :D


----------



## wishingforbub

Aaaaaw Vicky :) she is sooo beautiful! and growing sooo nicely ! Hopefully she will be home soon. and Lauren seems really intrigued by her LOL ;) too cute !!
x


----------



## Kerrieann

Ah wow vicky, she is gorgeous, and sounds like she is doing so well, hoping shes home before you know it! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

Vicky she is sooooo cute :) hope she will be home with you soon x


----------



## xkirstyx

wooooo another baby!!!! massive congrats doodle! and wow at the weight!

Vicky, Emily is gorg! hope she gets to go home soon!

wooooooooooo i now have a full term baby :baby: and to celebrate me and OH DTD last night!!!!!! :happydance: but has made no change apart apart from my cm is slightly pink but i always had a bleed when we dtd at start of pregnancy. might have to get him to do it again 2night if i can :thumbup:


----------



## hopefully2

Oh vicky she is a real beauty!!! She will thrive so much more at home too. Grace came home at 5lbs and put on weight rapidly from there. There is even research to prove prems put on weight quicker if nursed on soft blankets and have more contact with mum.

Kerrie (again tmi for some) i just changed my underwear and thought they were quite wet. I am confused. I have put a liner on now for a better estimation of amount. How much are you passing? What do you think is going on for you?


----------



## mummyclo

Awww Vicky she is lovely! Bet your so excited to get her home! :)
I don't want my cervix pain anymore..... can someone please take it :cry:
I have to stop when im walking because it feels like im being stabbed :cry:


----------



## mummyclo

hopefully2 said:


> Oh vicky she is a real beauty!!! She will thrive so much more at home too. Grace came home at 5lbs and put on weight rapidly from there. There is even research to prove prems put on weight quicker if nursed on soft blankets and have more contact with mum.
> 
> Kerrie (again tmi for some) i just changed my underwear and thought they were quite wet. I am confused. I have put a liner on now for a better estimation of amount. How much are you passing? What do you think is going on for you?

I am getting quite a lot of wet discharge, im just thinking its a cervix thing as i get a lil gush after my stabbing pain :(


----------



## xkirstyx

aw chloe :hugs: i get really bad stabbing pains in my cervix aswell :( not nice!


----------



## hopefully2

Chloe is there a reason you think yours is discharge rather than waters? Like colour etc? I have been getting a fair bit of discharge but its more white in colour and this is just wet i think :blush:

Hopefully this full moon will have one of us gone:flower:


----------



## GoogilyBear

OMG right, my OH has decided that he is off to go and start ripping down ramps at the skateparkl he works at now that its closed for 3 months, when last night he said he was going to give me a help out with all the mess he has left from having friends round and take lots of stuff to the skip!!!! Any sign of unpaid work and hes off i tell ya, so now hes left a rather large me to tip things into boxes, ALL the washing up, bed to make, hoover, mop up,EVERYTHING!! urrghhh!! MEN!


----------



## mummyclo

Its just wet really..no colour and it doesnt smell :blush:
I think its just watery discharge...but if your worried, you should call your mw :)


----------



## xkirstyx

hopefully2 said:


> Chloe is there a reason you think yours is discharge rather than waters? Like colour etc? I have been getting a fair bit of discharge but its more white in colour and this is just wet i think :blush:
> 
> Hopefully this full moon will have one of us gone:flower:

mine is the same as urs hun! its only coz its white thats making me think its discharge. lozzy said her waters was clear but shiny x


----------



## till bob

mummyclo said:


> So...we have chosen Freddie William Marjoram :cloud9:
> Do u think its too long? Thats my OH's surname btw, one day (hopefully soon) i will be Mrs Marjoram! :rofl:

love freddie think that would have been our name if we were havin a boy


Kerrieann said:


> Think we are going for Jude James Brown or Jude Paul Brown! (james after dh late uncle or paul after dh dad) what do you think :shrug:

kerrie love love love jude james perfect x


doodle74 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wanted to announce the arrival of baby Molly! She made her entrance at 16.50pm yesterday by emergency section. Waters broke at home at 2.15 and we were in theatre by 4pm. She was breech and weighed in at 9lb 11oz! She's in special care as she needs a hand breathing but is doing ok.
> 
> Huge congrats to Lozzy too! X

 huge congrats doodle omg wat a healthy weight she wasnt waitin around was she hope shes home really soon hun lookin forward to pics xx

not sure of the ppl who r friends with lozzy on facebook but lastnite her status was that they r still in hospital i think cause little ones got jaundace (sp) so fingers crossed for lozzy that her and her beautiful girl will be home over the weekend xx

well good mornin to everyone else hope ur all ok today and not to fed up we r still in bed at the min its too cold to get out. goin to the xmas light switch on later which is usually crap but yeh ho tilly will like it lol. wats everyone doin today then x


----------



## Nessicle

Anyone see my question about feeling sore down there?? Wondering if some of my posts arent uploading from my phone cos no one responds :cry: boo lol

My keyboard still hasn't been delivered and my phone is frustrating the hell outta me! Constant spelling errors and takes forever to type!


----------



## sammiwry

I've only just got up properly! Would probably still be asleep if dh hadn't come up to check I was alright though! Bless him he brought me up brekkie in bed and has run me a bath


----------



## mummyclo

Awww Ness sorry :hugs:
What sort of pain? I think i am a bit swollen down there :(


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Anyone see my question about feeling sore down there?? Wondering if some of my posts arent uploading from my phone cos no one responds :cry: boo lol
> 
> My keyboard still hasn't been delivered and my phone is frustrating the hell outta me! Constant spelling errors and takes forever to type!

Sorry ness was meant to reply when I saw it first thing! I've been feelin sore down there but put that to madden beginning to engage?


----------



## mrsbling

GoogilyBear said:


> OMG right, my OH has decided that he is off to go and start ripping down ramps at the skateparkl he works at now that its closed for 3 months, when last night he said he was going to give me a help out with all the mess he has left from having friends round and take lots of stuff to the skip!!!! Any sign of unpaid work and hes off i tell ya, so now hes left a rather large me to tip things into boxes, ALL the washing up, bed to make, hoover, mop up,EVERYTHING!! urrghhh!! MEN!

:hugs: Googily - I would be furious!!!!! DH only forgot to wipe the kitchen surfaces down this morning, and left his breakfast plate in the sink (not the Dishwasher) and went to golf......... needless to say I was NOT happy to get up to a messy kitchen!!!! But I do have a bit of OCD ;) ............although he did bring me a cup of tea up in bed, so I wont shout at him when he gets back :haha:


----------



## mrsbling

........... does anyone elses OH leave any jobs/chores they have to do until the last minute..... and just keep putting them off until you have to nag them????


I am of the opinion that if you do the jobs that you know you need to do straight away, then the rest of your weekend is free to do what ever you want................ pity DH doesnt share my thought process :haha: ............... must get him trained a bit better ;)


----------



## Kerrieann

hopefully2 said:


> Oh vicky she is a real beauty!!! She will thrive so much more at home too. Grace came home at 5lbs and put on weight rapidly from there. There is even research to prove prems put on weight quicker if nursed on soft blankets and have more contact with mum.
> 
> Kerrie (again tmi for some) i just changed my underwear and thought they were quite wet. I am confused. I have put a liner on now for a better estimation of amount. How much are you passing? What do you think is going on for you?

Mine happens when i sit down and i feel something come out lol, think its just discharge, i always wear liners so i can keep an eye on things, mines not watery tho i dont think. I think they say that if you can soak a pad within an hour and its clear or a straw like colour and odourless then it is ur waters and to call midwife :thumbup:



Nessicle said:


> Anyone see my question about feeling sore down there?? Wondering if some of my posts arent uploading from my phone cos no one responds :cry: boo lol
> 
> My keyboard still hasn't been delivered and my phone is frustrating the hell outta me! Constant spelling errors and takes forever to type!

Ive been feeling sore down there for about a week now, sometimes it feels achey and wierd, think its from all the pressure hun :hugs:


----------



## Pixxie

Mrsbling you are lucky, my OH doesn't even know there is a sink in the kitchen! :haha: 

Sorry Ness, I have no idea :shrug: 

Oh my god how is it nearly 12 o'clock already!? I better get off here and work on my scarf since it should have been finished yesterday... :dohh: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

I left the washing up for like 2 days....to see if my OH would do it and i ended up doing it this morning :cry:
It hurts my back to do it! Mean man! :(


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> I left the washing up for like 2 days....to see if my OH would do it and i ended up doing it this morning :cry:
> It hurts my back to do it! Mean man! :(

Oooh I would be an unhappy bunny - and my DH wouldnt be going to golf!!!! that would really wind me up ........ but perhaps I am just getting myself more wound up at the moment as my theory is LO could come at any tme so I want everything just as it should be for her arrival :) Perhaps i am being a bit toooooo impatient!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

It kills my back too chloe, i end up leaning over on the sink to do it, i look like a right idiot and dh watches me and laughs, git! Could offer to do them for me but nope :nope: :cry:


----------



## mummyclo

I think men just don't see stuff unless it interferes with what they are doing!
But i suppose he does work...and i am currently doing nothing, so i do feel a bit guilty!
My mum said she would come over and "spring" clean for me, before baby comes because i cant get to some places! :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann said:


> It kills my back too chloe, i end up leaning over on the sink to do it, i look like a right idiot and dh watches me and laughs, git! Could offer to do them for me but nope :nope: :cry:

COCK! :growlmad:


----------



## YoungNImum

doodle74 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wanted to announce the arrival of baby Molly! She made her entrance at 16.50pm yesterday by emergency section. Waters broke at home at 2.15 and we were in theatre by 4pm. She was breech and weighed in at 9lb 11oz! She's in special care as she needs a hand breathing but is doing ok.
> 
> Huge congrats to Lozzy too! X

Congrats, Molly is lovely and looks liek she has a good head of dark hair there, how are you feeling?


Well im goin gto go see the bank on monday for a loan as the cottage we viewed yesterday is my dream house, but it needs decorated and all new furnature, but i dont mind as long as i can get he loan then ill no its how i like it and not someone els's, wallpaper and stuff :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

Sounds good YoungNImum!


----------



## YoungNImum

Its all pretty stressfull i sat yesterday and just wonted to cry my eyes out, but I didnt wont OH thinking it was because of him (as he disnt have a job at mo) my wage wouldnt be able to get us through the first few months, So im just hoping the bank is going to say yes and ill be the happiest pregnant women ever haha


----------



## mummyclo

I think we want to find somewhere a bit cheaper, so we can try and save for a deposit.
But realistically, we would need to be somewhere rent free to save enough! :cry:
Silly Oh for getting into debt and then all his house sale was gone paying them off :(


----------



## sammiwry

Me and dh need to start saving for a house deposit, but as bad as it sounds the money I receive when my granddad goes will be used as a deposit


----------



## YoungNImum

Im kinda glad im not the only one finding this area a shit one! and i no what you mean id have to live in the house for about 3 months before i could have enough money to sort rent and deposit plus decorating and furniture, its a bloody nightmare and iv to find a place before baby comes as me and OH live with my parents,,, and iv only 5 weeks to go, sometimes i wont to crawl into a hole somewhere and stay there for a while.
And bless OH as he is searching high and low for a job even ones he would never have dreamt of doing, just wish someone would give us a break, and bring us some luck before the end of the month!!


----------



## mummyclo

It is very hard for someone wanting to get their own home nowadays :(
It makes me sick, knowing i am paying for someone else's mortgage....when i could be paying for my own house :cry:


----------



## YoungNImum

I went and asked for the £500 form the other day as midwife said to just fill it in and se what they say, but place she said to go to said they didnt do it? has anyone got an online link to it so i can fill it out and print it?


----------



## mummyclo

I think if you just google sure start...it should come up with something :shrug:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> It is very hard for someone wanting to get their own home nowadays :(
> It makes me sick, knowing i am paying for someone else's mortgage....when i could be paying for my own house :cry:

Agreed perfectly! It's like throwing the money down the drain, but what are you to do? It's scary to think how much money you need just to be able to get on the bottom rung of the housing ladder :-(


----------



## ducky1502

I woke up at half 8 but went back to sleep from 10-12 when OH got in from work and came to bed. Love it :) feel a bit gross and groggy but think i needed the sleep.

Emily is gorgeous!!!

My cervix is really high. Had my first feel last night. Not going to do it all the time though. Ive also started perenium massage as suggested by my consultant, he says it really helps to prevents tears and needing to be cut. 

Ness i dunno about the pain. I get new pains in my foof everyday lol. 

Lazy day and then off to watch xfactor with my family tonight.


----------



## sammiwry

Nothing like nice lazy weekend days!!


----------



## YoungNImum

im planning on watching the ruby match with OH then harry potter film is on channel 3.

Thanks ill see what comes up mummyclo


----------



## sammiwry

Im going to see the new Harry potter with my mum and dad while dh goes to his work Xmas do


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
Hope you're all having a good relaxing day. I haven't done much today, just cleaned the fridge and waxed my underarms LOL :)
Off to do the grocery shop with DH soon. And I am gonna make chicken salad for dinner. I am so impatient to meet our little boy ! :)


----------



## sammiwry

Wishingforbub im getting impatient too!! But any time next Friday he can come and I'll be happy


----------



## ducky1502

Im going to see harry potter next weekend with my parents and sisters next weekend, followed by a pizza hut :) haha sometimes its good to revert back to being 10!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Am i the only one that finds the thought of sitting in a cinema very uncomfortable? :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Got my USB keyboard by courier this morning woo!!! finally can multi quote!



mummyclo said:


> Awww Ness sorry :hugs:
> What sort of pain? I think i am a bit swollen down there :(




sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Anyone see my question about feeling sore down there?? Wondering if some of my posts arent uploading from my phone cos no one responds :cry: boo lol
> 
> My keyboard still hasn't been delivered and my phone is frustrating the hell outta me! Constant spelling errors and takes forever to type!
> 
> Sorry ness was meant to reply when I saw it first thing! I've been feelin sore down there but put that to madden beginning to engage?Click to expand...

he he just sore like I've been having too much sex and feels sore and swollen inside but havent been having any sex lol 





mrsbling said:


> ........... does anyone elses OH leave any jobs/chores they have to do until the last minute..... and just keep putting them off until you have to nag them????
> 
> 
> I am of the opinion that if you do the jobs that you know you need to do straight away, then the rest of your weekend is free to do what ever you want................ pity DH doesnt share my thought process :haha: ............... must get him trained a bit better ;)

yup my OH just leaves stuff and leaves stuff then you got the "nagging" situation errr well if you did it first time I wouldnt have to nag you! 



sammiwry said:


> Me and dh need to start saving for a house deposit, but as bad as it sounds the money I receive when my granddad goes will be used as a deposit

I dont envy anyone trying to save or get on the ladder these days - luckily OH already owned his own house when I met him though then you have all the expense of your own repairs like when the boiler breaks or you have damp and stuff lol so theres pros and cons to everything for sure



ducky1502 said:


> I woke up at half 8 but went back to sleep from 10-12 when OH got in from work and came to bed. Love it :) feel a bit gross and groggy but think i needed the sleep.
> 
> Emily is gorgeous!!!
> 
> My cervix is really high. Had my first feel last night. Not going to do it all the time though. Ive also started perenium massage as suggested by my consultant, he says it really helps to prevents tears and needing to be cut.
> 
> Ness i dunno about the pain. I get new pains in my foof everyday lol.
> 
> Lazy day and then off to watch xfactor with my family tonight.

:rofl: at new pains in the foof ha ha! 

I can barely walk due to Ava's knees right in my hips and the pressure of her bum on my cervix also just had a massive urge to poo and noticed some darker than usual discharge and could smell iron dont know where from though whether from the foof or bum lol TMI :blush:


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Am i the only one that finds the thought of sitting in a cinema very uncomfortable? :haha:

Noo I reckon I'll be uncomfy but I don't want to be sat home alone and it's the only way I'll get to see the film as dh doesn't like Harry potter


----------



## sammiwry

Ness is that a USB keyboard to use on your iPhone?! 

But yea I haven't had any sex either a certain little puppy puts paid to that!! But does feel as though I've had too much sex at the moment!!


----------



## Nessicle

no kerrie I think I'll be really uncomfortable but really really want to see the new HP film!! 

The german market is in Leeds now and I really want to go but it'll be busy tonight and OH is going with his friend and his friends two kids instead :cry: feel like I'm missing out on everything boo!! OH is under strict orders to bring me some almonds back with that yummy treacle coating nom nom!

surprised Lozzy hasnt uploaded a photo of Niamh yet on Facebook dying to see her!! though suppose with her LO needing an IV etc its the last thing on her mind!


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Ness is that a USB keyboard to use on your iPhone?!
> 
> But yea I haven't had any sex either a certain little puppy puts paid to that!! But does feel as though I've had too much sex at the moment!!

no its for my laptop hun - I spilled tea all over it a couple of weeks ago lol and it wont work but itll cost £75 for a replacement keyboard, with having the boiler to fork out for last week I just cant afford it so have a USB keyboard plugged in to my little laptop :) 

oh we havent had sex cos OH doesnt want to lol we have a cat but he's pretty independant so cant blame him ha ha 

does anyone else watch their bump and it looks like their bubs is breathing? not like hiccups what she usually gets but it goes up and down really gently occasionally


----------



## sammiwry

Poor Niamh hopefully shell be home soon!!


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo was going to say how cool is that if they did proper keyboards for iPhones but it'd be pointless as it's a phone lol. Glad you've managed to sort a solution for your laptop though!!

Rox is independent, like now she's laid chewing her rope but the instance me and dh try and get close she comes and sits between us :-( 

I've sometimes watched my bump and tried to slow my breathing and it looks like maddens breathing but not sure?


----------



## Kerrieann

Ness i get that, its so wierd, kinda like a pulse?


----------



## mrsbling

I couldnt face the cinema at the moment, but to be fair I havent been for years - despite DH moaning that he wants to watch things lol................ I would be up every 5 mins for the loo too :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Ness i get that, its so wierd, kinda like a pulse?

Mines like a pulse when I watch


----------



## ducky1502

I get the movement too. I thought it was just all the blood and placenta pulsing :shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

yeah probly ducky, we have loads of pulses so could be anything i suppose


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Ooo was going to say how cool is that if they did proper keyboards for iPhones but it'd be pointless as it's a phone lol. Glad you've managed to sort a solution for your laptop though!!
> 
> Rox is independent, like now she's laid chewing her rope but the instance me and dh try and get close she comes and sits between us :-(
> 
> I've sometimes watched my bump and tried to slow my breathing and it looks like maddens breathing but not sure?




Kerrieann said:


> Ness i get that, its so wierd, kinda like a pulse?

lol you can use your iphone as like a server for internet I think but not sure how to do it

yeah like a pulse its weird but not the hiccups that feel like kicks....wonder what it is! maybe baby's pulse cos they're so big now?


----------



## sammiwry

I've just had a thought, yesterday was the first day I've had 2 cups of rlt and was also the day I've had most discomfort. Reckon it's a sign of the rlt working?


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> I get the movement too. I thought it was just all the blood and placenta pulsing :shrug:

my placenta is on the right though and this was on the left....:shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> I've just had a thought, yesterday was the first day I've had 2 cups of rlt and was also the day I've had most discomfort. Reckon it's a sign of the rlt working?

yeah could be cos it increases BH's saying that I havnt been drinking mine and my BH's are really strong. 

i'm in agony with my cervix too and pressure in my bum had to get in bed :(


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I've just had a thought, yesterday was the first day I've had 2 cups of rlt and was also the day I've had most discomfort. Reckon it's a sign of the rlt working?
> 
> yeah could be cos it increases BH's saying that I havnt been drinking mine and my BH's are really strong.
> 
> i'm in agony with my cervix too and pressure in my bum had to get in bed :(Click to expand...

Cant say my BH have changed, just got more discomfort in my cervix than before :S oo well as long as it helps get him out at home I'm not fussed lol


----------



## Nessicle

I just sat and cried for no reason at all....man my hormones are crazy! think its that and tiredness too though I suppose!


----------



## Kerrieann

Could be sammi, did you get them in the post then? x


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I've just had a thought, yesterday was the first day I've had 2 cups of rlt and was also the day I've had most discomfort. Reckon it's a sign of the rlt working?
> 
> yeah could be cos it increases BH's saying that I havnt been drinking mine and my BH's are really strong.
> 
> i'm in agony with my cervix too and pressure in my bum had to get in bed :(Click to expand...
> 
> Cant say my BH have changed, just got more discomfort in my cervix than before :S oo well as long as it helps get him out at home I'm not fussed lolClick to expand...

gosh I hope this is it for us all I hope we all start having babies now!!


----------



## GoogilyBear

sooo all house work done no thanks to the other half who got the easy job of dusting :/ got a curry to make for tea yum yum :)


----------



## WILSMUM

Kerrieann said:


> Am i the only one that finds the thought of sitting in a cinema very uncomfortable? :haha:

I really wanted to see the new HP film but last night was really our only opportunity and I really didn;t fanc spending getting on for 3 hrs sat in the cinema - found it uncomfy enough when I wasnt preg cause i'm tall so dread to think what it would be like atm!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Could be sammi, did you get them in the post then? x

No :( And I've been in all week too so I know Rox hasnt eaten them :( Hopefully they are caught up somewhere.



Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I've just had a thought, yesterday was the first day I've had 2 cups of rlt and was also the day I've had most discomfort. Reckon it's a sign of the rlt working?
> 
> yeah could be cos it increases BH's saying that I havnt been drinking mine and my BH's are really strong.
> 
> i'm in agony with my cervix too and pressure in my bum had to get in bed :(Click to expand...
> 
> Cant say my BH have changed, just got more discomfort in my cervix than before :S oo well as long as it helps get him out at home I'm not fussed lolClick to expand...
> 
> gosh I hope this is it for us all I hope we all start having babies now!!Click to expand...

Same getting soo impatient now especially as a work collagues partner had the EDD 25th dec baby last weekend!


----------



## Kerrieann

Well thats bloody stupid! You dont think they got confiscated because the postman thought they were drugs or something? Luckily they were only a couple of quid then :growlmad:


----------



## Mizze

Just catching up - we are seriously chatty at the moment!

Welcome to Karina and her bump!! 



Nut_Shake said:


> Googilybear - thats crap that you arent sleeping x I went through that stage too, it does pass, eventually! Hmm, i think its 37 weeks full term as in the baby is full developed at this stage and if bub comes now they should have no issues at all 40 weeks is just the week on average that women tend to go into labour so thats why they give you a 40 week due date i think... Thats why they have said they will deliver my twins at 37 weeks as they are fully developed but it can sometimes be dangerous to leave 2 of them in until 40 weeks.
> *
> I wish we were lions, they only carry their cubs for about 3 months, lol!*

Just be grateful we learned to walk upright Nat :D or we would be carrying these babies for a lot longer than 40 weeks - apparently they are not as developed as most mammal babies when they come out (cant move on their own or cling on etc) but if they stayed in there until they were more independent we couldnt get htem out through our narrow pelvises!! Eeek now there's a thought. 



vicky84 said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> yes Vicky, the dreamers are doing more than great in the weight department LOL :)
> How is your LO doing? Post us some more pics of her when you can :)
> xx
> Googily... I dont get the whole 40 week thing either LOL :) If you ask me , it's way too long hehe :)
> 
> There you go!! Pics attached. Shes doing really well, hopefully home in 2 week depending on docs!Click to expand...

Aw Vicky Emily looks great - she is so lovely - I love your new avatar pic - her big sister looks fascinated doesnt she! Awwwwww! Hope she manages to come home soon - she is putting on weight well. 


Congrats to Kirsty on full term baby!! :thumbup:




mrsbling said:


> ........... does anyone elses OH leave any jobs/chores they have to do until the last minute..... and just keep putting them off until you have to nag them????
> 
> 
> I am of the opinion that if you do the jobs that you know you need to do straight away, then the rest of your weekend is free to do what ever you want................ pity DH doesnt share my thought process :haha: ............... must get him trained a bit better ;)

I have come to the conclusion that DH is actually a woman in disguise - He is far tidier than me and doesnt have to be nagged into doing things..... Actually he is a pain in the bum perfectionist which is why after 6MONTHS we still havent bought a bloody car!! 



Nessicle said:


> I just sat and cried for no reason at all....man my hormones are crazy! think its that and tiredness too though I suppose!

Aw hun! Hormones are a bitch arent tehy - had a major hormonal session myself yesterday about me and DH not being as close after Caitlyn was born --and you konw what kicked it off? Him giving me the last piece of chocolate and saying teasingly that it was for Caitlyn not for me - thank god he was out when I had my hormonal meltdown!! :blush::blush:

Well I have been a busy girl today - have bought two baby gro-bags and a moses basket and stand at a nearly new sale in my old village where I grew up! Moses basket was a bargin at £20 - complete with a frame (with lockable wheels) a new matress and extra blankets and sheets etc. Its yellow with a wooden frame and its in lovely condition. It was bought from a posh baby shop and I think is mammas&pappas - the bedding is. Im so pleased! I missed out on one at the NCT sale the other week so I was delighted to see this one! :happydance::happydance:

Unfortunately I cant post photos for you! 

Hope everyone is well. Ness - I get occasional soreness and pain mainly though I get her majesty kicking me in the cervix and hip at the moment. She has been a right monkey wriggler today. 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Well thats bloody stupid! You dont think they got confiscated because the postman thought they were drugs or something? Luckily they were only a couple of quid then :growlmad:

Shouldnt of thought theyve been confiscated as its tea and even if there was concerns they could of opened it and seen for themselves its tea bags.


----------



## Nessicle

bloody royal mail thats all I can say! it might be delayed if the right postage hasnt been put on - size of envelope dictates how many stamps you need to put on etc its a right rip off!

I know it sounds really selfish cos I want her to be fully cooked obviously and after next Friday shes allowed to come any time but I kinda secretly wish she'd come now but then I dont want her to in case she has problems with her lungs or jaundice etc!

right girls I'm gonna have a nap but will be back on soon - good to be back properly!!xx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Mizze! bargain for the moses basket it sounds lovely!! 

Ive borrowed one from a friend and will give it back once Ava is too big for it. 

aw bless you I think OH triggered mine off saying I was waffling on and I just started bawling for no reason :haha: 

Ava is going mad today too - if she's breech like mw said then what I'm feeling sliding down the top of my bump must her elbows and hands cos they feel small and pointy assuming her feet would be a little bigger but its soo hard to tell! Will be interesting to find out at the scan where each bit of her is! xx


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> bloody royal mail thats all I can say! it might be delayed if the right postage hasnt been put on - size of envelope dictates how many stamps you need to put on etc its a right rip off!
> 
> I know it sounds really selfish cos I want her to be fully cooked obviously and after next Friday shes allowed to come any time but I kinda secretly wish she'd come now but then I dont want her to in case she has problems with her lungs or jaundice etc!
> 
> right girls I'm gonna have a nap but will be back on soon - good to be back properly!!xx

I know royal mail can be so slow and picky over postage prices. Think they were on watchdog for where someone had sent out wedding invitations with bows on them (premade not homemade) and out of say the 60 they sent out 20 were classed as having the wrong postage on them !

Agree with your sentiments completely Ness! I want Madden now but would rather wait if it means he's not going to have any slight problems when he's born.

Enjoy your nap!! And its good to have you back properly!!


----------



## Mizze

Enjoy your nap Ness - I might well join you - figuratively speaking of course

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

Ness I've felt the baby practising breathing and so has OH, its a really odd feeling but that's definitely what it is! 

I decided I needed cake, so have baked a victoria sponge :) Just waiting for it to cool before I fill it and then I'm going to eat as much of it as I can before OH comes home :haha: xx


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze said:


> Enjoy your nap Ness - I might well join you - figuratively speaking of course
> 
> Mizze xx


Ooo I want a nap now :( don't think dh will appreciate it seeing as he let me sleep in til 11 though :(


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> Ness I've felt the baby practising breathing and so has OH, its a really odd feeling but that's definitely what it is!
> 
> I decided I needed cake, so have baked a victoria sponge :) Just waiting for it to cool before I fill it and then I'm going to eat as much of it as I can before OH comes home :haha: xx

Send me some please? :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

I haven't eaten particularly well today, good job I'll be getting a proper meal tonight at my families house.... or at least I hope I will. 

Anyone elses weight kinda stopped increasing?! I've weighed the same for a good couple of wks now.


----------



## Pixxie

I had to stop weighing myself because it was freaking me out so I don't know! :wacko: xx


----------



## sammiwry

I don't tend to weigh myself so no idea :S


----------



## ducky1502

Pixxie said:


> I had to stop weighing myself because it was freaking me out so I don't know! :wacko: xx

I know what you mean, sometimes I wish OH would hide them :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

How much weight have people put on?? I put on nothing for ages then all of a sudden I exploded...

And also, i'm getting periody type aches really low every so often. Is this normal or maybe an indication that something may be happening?!??!


----------



## Pixxie

Ducky was it you that was talking about homoeopathic remedies a while ago? The midwife at the antenatal classes was singing praises about it so I'm thinking about trying it out xx


----------



## mummyclo

Yey!! I won the swing on Ebay! For £50 all in and if i had got it from Mamas and Papas it would have been £120! I love it!! :happydance:
Heres the linky: https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-starlite-swing-once-upon-a-time/470510400/type-i/
I get the pulsing thing too....not sure what it is tho :)


----------



## Pixxie

Nut_Shake said:


> How much weight have people put on?? I put on nothing for ages then all of a sudden I exploded...
> 
> And also, i'm getting periody type aches really low every so often. Is this normal or maybe an indication that something may be happening?!??!

I get them period pains too, mainly at night, they are steadily getting more and more painful so I think it's a sign of things moving along :thumbup: xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo just seen we are forecast snow on Thursday!! What's everyones plans for getting to hospital/midwife arriving for homebirth if it snows?!


----------



## mummyclo

Sammi! :shhh:
Don't scare me! :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

Pixxie said:


> Ducky was it you that was talking about homoeopathic remedies a while ago? The midwife at the antenatal classes was singing praises about it so I'm thinking about trying it out xx

Yes it was me. I'm really into alternative therapies because my mum is a therapist and also owns her own shop/treatment centre. Homeopathy for labour is meant to be really good, although it won't work on everyone. Same with everything really. It's something you should do your research on but don't just go out and buy remedies that any tom, dick and harry tell you to on the internet. A proper homepath appointment is quite expensive, mine was £70 and for that you get full advice and support from a homeopath, a labour kit and instructions and pretty much a counselling session lol just to find out more about you and to tailor things to your needs. But you can buy just the labour kits with instructions online, but you would need to make sure you're really familiar with it all before or it could be very confusing having a box full of about 20 bottles of little pills with weird names lol. If you have any questions or anything you'd like me to ask my homeopath just let me know :flower:



mummyclo said:


> Yey!! I won the swing on Ebay! For £50 all in and if i had got it from Mamas and Papas it would have been £120! I love it!! :happydance:
> Heres the linky: https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-starlite-swing-once-upon-a-time/470510400/type-i/
> I get the pulsing thing too....not sure what it is tho :)

Yay on the swing :) That's the one I wanted originally. Won it and just kept forgetting to pick it up because things were so manic at the time, so they relisted it.


----------



## ducky1502

sammiwry said:


> Ooo just seen we are forecast snow on Thursday!! What's everyones plans for getting to hospital/midwife arriving for homebirth if it snows?!

My plan is that if snow is THAT bad then OH's mum or dad will take me to the hospital because they have two 4x4's. But if OH is at work when it starts snowing we've set a rule so that he has to leave work and come home just incase because the last thing I want is him stuck 40mins away because of bloody snow!


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Sammi! :shhh:
> Don't scare me! :haha:

Don't want to scare you but it's somethin I hadn't really thought of until I saw it on the forecast!!


----------



## ducky1502

Where is it meant to snow? All the forecasts I've seen only go up to wednesday.


----------



## mummyclo

I will have to get my auntie to stay at mine for a few weeks! :rofl:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Pixxie said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> How much weight have people put on?? I put on nothing for ages then all of a sudden I exploded...
> 
> And also, i'm getting periody type aches really low every so often. Is this normal or maybe an indication that something may be happening?!??!
> 
> I get them period pains too, mainly at night, they are steadily getting more and more painful so I think it's a sign of things moving along :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

Oh dear, i only have a week and a half left, pleeeease hold on babies! Would rather they stay in as long as poss!!


----------



## WILSMUM

sammiwry said:


> Ooo just seen we are forecast snow on Thursday!! What's everyones plans for getting to hospital/midwife arriving for homebirth if it snows?!

When my mum arrived the other day she kept saying to me thats its gonna snow next week even as far down as London! I just kept telling her not to be so daft! Lol! Hopefully I'll be home from hospital before the snow starts tho!!


And Nat I've put on about a stone so far.


----------



## Pixxie

Yea it was the little labour kits she recommended, they passed one round in the class but there wasn't time for a proper look at the instructions and stuff. I've done a bit of a google and it seems they are all pretty much the same but is it ok for me to buy them off the internet like that? I could afford the £30 for one off the net but not £70 for one from an actual homoeopath xxx


----------



## Pixxie

Nut_Shake said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> How much weight have people put on?? I put on nothing for ages then all of a sudden I exploded...
> 
> And also, i'm getting periody type aches really low every so often. Is this normal or maybe an indication that something may be happening?!??!
> 
> I get them period pains too, mainly at night, they are steadily getting more and more painful so I think it's a sign of things moving along :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh dear, i only have a week and a half left, pleeeease hold on babies! Would rather they stay in as long as poss!!Click to expand...

I've already been having them for a couple of weeks so I wouldn't worry xxx


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> Where is it meant to snow? All the forecasts I've seen only go up to wednesday.

Www.weather.co.uk is the site I use and have found it to be quite reliable


----------



## ducky1502

Go for it pixxie. Its worth a shot in my opinion. My kit is all packed in my labour bag but need to get it out because 1 remedy you start taking before your due date.


----------



## sammiwry

WILSMUM said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Ooo just seen we are forecast snow on Thursday!! What's everyones plans for getting to hospital/midwife arriving for homebirth if it snows?!
> 
> When my mum arrived the other day she kept saying to me thats its gonna snow next week even as far down as London! I just kept telling her not to be so daft! Lol! Hopefully I'll be home from hospital before the snow starts tho!!
> 
> 
> And Nat I've put on about a stone so far.Click to expand...

Yup I'm now Hampshire based not Surrey like my location says but even my mum and dads is also forecast snow!


----------



## Nut_Shake

WILSMUM said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Ooo just seen we are forecast snow on Thursday!! What's everyones plans for getting to hospital/midwife arriving for homebirth if it snows?!
> 
> When my mum arrived the other day she kept saying to me thats its gonna snow next week even as far down as London! I just kept telling her not to be so daft! Lol! Hopefully I'll be home from hospital before the snow starts tho!!
> 
> 
> And Nat I've put on about a stone so far.Click to expand...

WOAH!! Now i feel like a hippo! I weighed myself the other day for the first time in ages and i've put on 3 stone since before pregnancy! JEEZ!!


----------



## Pixxie

Nat you have 2 in there! 2 stone is average for a single pregnancy so I'd say you're doing well! xx


----------



## wishingforbub

I have already put on 2.5 stone !!! YIKES :) hehe


----------



## Nut_Shake

Pixxie said:


> Nat you have 2 in there! 2 stone is average for a single pregnancy so I'd say you're doing well! xx

Yea i suppose, lol! It just sounds like so much!
I am just so sick of waiting now, boredom really has kicked in over the past few days and I don't have the energy to even walk to the toilet.

Got a couple of friends coming over tonight to watch the x factor and shout at the tv, should be fun! :) xx


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> Yey!! I won the swing on Ebay! For £50 all in and if i had got it from Mamas and Papas it would have been £120! I love it!! :happydance:
> Heres the linky: https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-starlite-swing-once-upon-a-time/470510400/type-i/
> I get the pulsing thing too....not sure what it is tho :)

Oooh thats lovely :)



sammiwry said:


> Ooo just seen we are forecast snow on Thursday!! What's everyones plans for getting to hospital/midwife arriving for homebirth if it snows?!

Oh nooooooo snow, not yet!!!! I was hoping to avoid snow until late December!!!! Luckily the Hospital is only 4 miles away, and its on a main route to a big shopping centre, so its normally gritted well (hoping anyway)..... but that means I will have to go with MIL as DH will be 22 miles away (unless its middle of night) and if snows bad he will take ages to get back, and my sister lives 18 miles away and she will have same problem :shock:

..... Midwife lives about 1/2 mile away, but dont think she will be doing home visits!!!!!



Pixxie said:


> Nat you have 2 in there! 2 stone is average for a single pregnancy so I'd say you're doing well! xx

OMG I have put on 2 stone.......... as I have developed a liking for Chocolate cake, cream cakes, chocolates, in fact anything sweet with bizzillions of calories and fat :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

I suppose my fascination with snow isnt help by the fact its only really snowed enough for me to enjoy and remember twice...


----------



## wishingforbub

Here is my 35 week bump :)
 



Attached Files:







35w bump 002.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sammiwry

wishingforbub said:


> Here is my 35 week bump :)

What a lovely picture!


----------



## Nut_Shake

wishingforbub said:


> Here is my 35 week bump :)

What a BOOTIFUL bump!! Gorgeous!! xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

As much as i love snow, making everything feel so cosy and cute a christmassy, i also hate it! It's so NOT practical! Goes all slushy and black and icy and is just bloomin' annoying!


----------



## wishingforbub

aaw thanks ladies.. that's with all 2.5 extra stone !! LOL
So glad we don't get snow here for when baby comes...are any of your hospitals really far away?


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> As much as i love snow, making everything feel so cosy and cute a christmassy, i also hate it! It's so NOT practical! Goes all slushy and black and icy and is just bloomin' annoying!

Having slid my car on black ice this year I do appreciate how dangerous the snow can be, luckily no damage was done to my car, or anyone elses!

But this photo is from 09
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2121/22/44/614330630/n614330630_2590870_3166.jpg


----------



## sammiwry

wishingforbub said:


> aaw thanks ladies.. that's with all 2.5 extra stone !! LOL
> So glad we don't get snow here for when baby comes...are any of your hospitals really far away?

Mines not far but slightly difficult to get to so may discuss on Thursday when my midwife comes to do my homebirth visit what the plan of action will be if it snows..


----------



## wishingforbub

Ok :) at least you'll have a plan Sammi... btw, I cannot see the pic in your post? I am not sure if it is just me??


----------



## ducky1502

What a gorgeous bump wishing :) love it!

3 stone for twins who aren't far off being born?!?! I'd say that's pretty good going nat!

I've put on a stone and a half so far, but there's still PLENTY of time to seriously pile it on :( 3 weeks til due date and could potentially be another 10 or 11 days on top of that. I absolutely LOVE cake and biscuits now. I used to be more of a chocolate girl but I can't walk past any shop without buying some sort of cake!


----------



## sammiwry

wishingforbub said:


> Ok :) at least you'll have a plan Sammi... btw, I cannot see the pic in your post? I am not sure if it is just me??

I copied the wrong link! corrected it now! 

Hopefully we shall have a satisfactory plan in place!


----------



## Nut_Shake

wishingforbub said:


> aaw thanks ladies.. that's with all 2.5 extra stone !! LOL
> So glad we don't get snow here for when baby comes...are any of your hospitals really far away?

Ugh i am beyond jealous you're in dubai. So many of my hubs family and our friends are there. We were going like twice a year from when we were engaged. Maybe it will be our first holiday destination with the bubs!

My hospital is literally a 10 min walk, so like a 2 min drive thank god! Plus we now have our 4x4 so snow or no snow we WILL make it to the hospital!!


----------



## peaches31

:happydance:yay! another baby! congrats doodle!

you ladies are really scaring me with these baby weights! lol the biggest out of my 2 was 5lb. 7oz. and she felt alot bigger coming out! im scared i cant handle one any bigger and the doc keeps saying oooh hes a big boy!:wacko:

sorry to have to ask ladies but how much is a stone? i have gained 18 pounds so far!:dohh:


----------



## wishingforbub

that's a lot of snow Sammi ! :)


----------



## sammiwry

wishingforbub said:


> that's a lot of snow Sammi ! :)

That's not as deep as the snow we had this year!!! My knee's disappeared this year, 09 it was just below my knees!


----------



## Nut_Shake

sammiwry said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> As much as i love snow, making everything feel so cosy and cute a christmassy, i also hate it! It's so NOT practical! Goes all slushy and black and icy and is just bloomin' annoying!
> 
> Having slid my car on black ice this year I do appreciate how dangerous the snow can be, luckily no damage was done to my car, or anyone elses!
> 
> But this photo is from 09
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2121/22/44/614330630/n614330630_2590870_3166.jpgClick to expand...

Well you look like you're having fun!!!!



ducky1502 said:


> What a gorgeous bump wishing :) love it!
> 
> 3 stone for twins who aren't far off being born?!?! I'd say that's pretty good going nat!
> 
> I've put on a stone and a half so far, but there's still PLENTY of time to seriously pile it on :( 3 weeks til due date and could potentially be another 10 or 11 days on top of that. I absolutely LOVE cake and biscuits now. I used to be more of a chocolate girl but I can't walk past any shop without buying some sort of cake!

I think its ok, but it really just sounds so much! I am LOVING cake right now, i generally never eat this stuff ive been gorging on!! I just can't get enough of junk foods at the mo, even though i swore when i got pregnant i wouldnt touch it!!


----------



## peaches31

oh yeah! and it has been snowing here all night! im not liking it right now! i was hoping the snow would wait til i was in the hospital, but OH put brand new studded snow tires on our 4x4 on wed. in preparation so maybe it will be ok!?:winkwink:


----------



## wishingforbub

Nut_Shake said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> aaw thanks ladies.. that's with all 2.5 extra stone !! LOL
> So glad we don't get snow here for when baby comes...are any of your hospitals really far away?
> 
> Ugh i am beyond jealous you're in dubai. So many of my hubs family and our friends are there. We were going like twice a year from when we were engaged. Maybe it will be our first holiday destination with the bubs!
> 
> My hospital is literally a 10 min walk, so like a 2 min drive thank god! Plus we now have our 4x4 so snow or no snow we WILL make it to the hospital!!Click to expand...

I remember you saying once yours hubs' family was in dubai :) Yes you should make it your first holiday but def in the winter here :)
2 min drive !! that's fab!! and great you have youe 4x4 too just incase!


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> As much as i love snow, making everything feel so cosy and cute a christmassy, i also hate it! It's so NOT practical! Goes all slushy and black and icy and is just bloomin' annoying!
> 
> Having slid my car on black ice this year I do appreciate how dangerous the snow can be, luckily no damage was done to my car, or anyone elses!
> 
> But this photo is from 09
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2121/22/44/614330630/n614330630_2590870_3166.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Well you look like you're having fun!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous bump wishing :) love it!
> 
> 3 stone for twins who aren't far off being born?!?! I'd say that's pretty good going nat!
> 
> I've put on a stone and a half so far, but there's still PLENTY of time to seriously pile it on :( 3 weeks til due date and could potentially be another 10 or 11 days on top of that. I absolutely LOVE cake and biscuits now. I used to be more of a chocolate girl but I can't walk past any shop without buying some sort of cake!Click to expand...
> 
> I think its ok, but it really just sounds so much! I am LOVING cake right now, i generally never eat this stuff ive been gorging on!! I just can't get enough of junk foods at the mo, even though i swore when i got pregnant i wouldnt touch it!!Click to expand...

Was my first time of seeing proper snow :blush: :happydance: :dohh:



peaches31 said:


> oh yeah! and it has been snowing here all night! im not liking it right now! i was hoping the snow would wait til i was in the hospital, but OH put brand new studded snow tires on our 4x4 on wed. in preparation so maybe it will be ok!?:winkwink:

Least you have snow tyres! I wonder if the UK wouldnt struggle so much if we had snow tyres?! We are going to have to rely on my little Clio if I cancel my homebirth plans!


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> Ness I've felt the baby practising breathing and so has OH, its a really odd feeling but that's definitely what it is!
> 
> I decided I needed cake, so have baked a victoria sponge :) Just waiting for it to cool before I fill it and then I'm going to eat as much of it as I can before OH comes home :haha: xx

Ooooh I love cake - meant to make one this afternoon but fell asleep on the sofa instead! 




Nut_Shake said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Nat you have 2 in there! 2 stone is average for a single pregnancy so I'd say you're doing well! xx
> 
> Yea i suppose, lol! It just sounds like so much!
> I am just so sick of waiting now, boredom really has kicked in over the past few days and I don't have the energy to even walk to the toilet.
> 
> Got a couple of friends coming over tonight to watch the x factor and shout at the tv, should be fun! :) xxClick to expand...

I have put on 2 stone Nat. 

We were going out for dinner but im so tired and DH just came in and said "do we have to go out" - pathetic isnt it but I seized the chance and cancelled the resturant. Its a lovely resturant but frankly neither of us would have done it justice tonight so its chinese takeout, X-Factor and Celebrity Jungle for us. 

At least we will have the energy to drive to Leamington tomorrow to (hopefully) buy a car :happydance::happydance: I hope so its been fecking ages - though I shall probably cry because Ive had my car 9 years and I love it to bits - but its too small for us and baby now. 



mrsbling said:


> Oh nooooooo snow, not yet!!!! I was hoping to avoid snow until late December!!!! Luckily the Hospital is only 4 miles away, and its on a main route to a big shopping centre, so its normally gritted well (hoping anyway)..... but that means I will have to go with MIL as DH will be 22 miles away (unless its middle of night) and if snows bad he will take ages to get back, and my sister lives 18 miles away and she will have same problem :shock:
> 
> ..... Midwife lives about 1/2 mile away, but dont think she will be doing home visits!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Nat you have 2 in there! 2 stone is average for a single pregnancy so I'd say you're doing well! xx
> 
> OMG I have put on 2 stone.......... as I have developed a liking for Chocolate cake, cream cakes, chocolates, in fact anything sweet with bizzillions of calories and fat :thumbup:Click to expand...

 Me too mrsbling! I love anything and everything sweet! 
I want cake now but I cant be arsed to make one... maybe now we arent going out I might give it a bash and see what I can make with whats in the house



wishingforbub said:


> Here is my 35 week bump :)

Aw what a lovely bump - I wish I could up load photos!! :growlmad:




sammiwry said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> As much as i love snow, making everything feel so cosy and cute a christmassy, i also hate it! It's so NOT practical! Goes all slushy and black and icy and is just bloomin' annoying!
> 
> Having slid my car on black ice this year I do appreciate how dangerous the snow can be, luckily no damage was done to my car, or anyone elses!
> 
> But this photo is from 09
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2590870&l=083f8ef491&id=614330630Click to expand...

Cant see the photo sam. Oh now I can! 

I LOVE snow too and from here to the hospital is a main gritted road BUT last year our little side road which is up a steep hill was impossible to get up and down with a car for at least a week - I had to leave the car on the main road and walk it. 

Happily for us the chances of getting snow in Swansea are practically non existent at this time of year. 

DH just came in and saw the moses basket I got - he got all mushy about it. :cloud9:I swear this girl has him wrapped around her tiny finger already. Awwww.


Peaches a stone is 14lbs
Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

peaches31 said:


> oh yeah! and it has been snowing here all night! im not liking it right now! i was hoping the snow would wait til i was in the hospital, but OH put brand new studded snow tires on our 4x4 on wed. in preparation so maybe it will be ok!?:winkwink:

Peaches I expect our version of a lot of snow and your version of a lot of snow are VERY different - we seem to go into meltdown here if we get a few inches of the stuff:haha:


Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

argh me and jack fell aswell on sofa and just woke up! must of been sleeping for about 2hours wooops!
eeek at the snow i really hope i have bubs b4 it snows bad here! i was snowed in for 3months last year when i had jack :(


----------



## peaches31

sammi- you dont have snow tires over there?! i dont know what we would do without them! especially living in the rockies where we are!


----------



## mrsbling

Ahhh DH came home from golf and moved all of his magazines (theres hundreds of them!!! in to the garage without me moaning lol :)

Now he has gone to get me fish and chips (we never cook at the weekend - so no wonder I have put on 2 stone lol).............. and he has just told me that we are going to his mums for lunch tomorrow :happydance: she always makes us a lovely lunch and desert - and she only lives about a mile down the road :)


----------



## ducky1502

Snowed in for 3 months?! Bloody hell! Can't imagine that!


----------



## peaches31

Mizze said:


> peaches31 said:
> 
> 
> oh yeah! and it has been snowing here all night! im not liking it right now! i was hoping the snow would wait til i was in the hospital, but OH put brand new studded snow tires on our 4x4 on wed. in preparation so maybe it will be ok!?:winkwink:
> 
> Peaches I expect our version of a lot of snow and your version of a lot of snow are VERY different - we seem to go into meltdown here if we get a few inches of the stuff:haha:
> 
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

:haha: we got 10 feet in 96 when my first daughter was born! that was a trip trying to get to the hospital! but we made it!:haha:


----------



## mrsbling

I hope the snow doesnt come on Tuesday as I have a sainsburys delivery booked, and they cancelled my delivery when it snowed last year....... even though our road - and the main road from the store to here were fine!!!!

We are rubbish when it comes to snow aren't we - a few small snowflakes and the UK comes to a standstill - lets just hope they have plenty of Grit salts ready this year in reserve :thumbup:


----------



## Mizze

On a different note

Congratulations to Scotland for beating the Springbox!! "Oh flower of Scotland......" 

Um, has anyone heard of belly bandits and are they thinking of doing it? They are basically wraps to get your stomach back in shape after birth

Mizze x


----------



## mrsbling

peaches31 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peaches31 said:
> 
> 
> oh yeah! and it has been snowing here all night! im not liking it right now! i was hoping the snow would wait til i was in the hospital, but OH put brand new studded snow tires on our 4x4 on wed. in preparation so maybe it will be ok!?:winkwink:
> 
> Peaches I expect our version of a lot of snow and your version of a lot of snow are VERY different - we seem to go into meltdown here if we get a few inches of the stuff:haha:
> 
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: we got 10 feet in 96 when my first daughter was born! that was a trip trying to get to the hospital! but we made it!:haha:Click to expand...

OMG its difficult to comprehend that amount of snow, when we are only used to seeing a sprinkling of the stuff, and we all go in to meltdown lol


----------



## xkirstyx

ducky1502 said:


> Snowed in for 3 months?! Bloody hell! Can't imagine that!

was not fun! i did try get out but pram was not for moving in the snow!


----------



## Nut_Shake

wishingforbub said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> aaw thanks ladies.. that's with all 2.5 extra stone !! LOL
> So glad we don't get snow here for when baby comes...are any of your hospitals really far away?
> 
> Ugh i am beyond jealous you're in dubai. So many of my hubs family and our friends are there. We were going like twice a year from when we were engaged. Maybe it will be our first holiday destination with the bubs!
> 
> My hospital is literally a 10 min walk, so like a 2 min drive thank god! Plus we now have our 4x4 so snow or no snow we WILL make it to the hospital!!Click to expand...
> 
> I remember you saying once yours hubs' family was in dubai :) Yes you should make it your first holiday but def in the winter here :)
> 2 min drive !! that's fab!! and great you have youe 4x4 too just incase!Click to expand...

Yea, def come in winter with the babies... I remember we came a couple of times in the summer and it was 50 degrees c ;) Loved it!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Mizze said:


> On a different note
> 
> Congratulations to Scotland for beating the Springbox!! "Oh flower of Scotland......"
> 
> Um, has anyone heard of belly bandits and are they thinking of doing it? They are basically wraps to get your stomach back in shape after birth
> 
> Mizze x

YES! I am so tempted to get one... But i don't know. What do you think??


----------



## Xaviersmom

doodle74 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wanted to announce the arrival of baby Molly! She made her entrance at 16.50pm yesterday by emergency section. Waters broke at home at 2.15 and we were in theatre by 4pm. She was breech and weighed in at 9lb 11oz! She's in special care as she needs a hand breathing but is doing ok.
> 
> Huge congrats to Lozzy too! X

OMG Doodle Congrats! Imagine her at full term?!?! I'm sure she'll be just fine and be home before you know it. 



Kerrieann said:


> hopefully2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh vicky she is a real beauty!!! She will thrive so much more at home too. Grace came home at 5lbs and put on weight rapidly from there. There is even research to prove prems put on weight quicker if nursed on soft blankets and have more contact with mum.
> 
> Kerrie (again tmi for some) *i just changed my underwear and thought they were quite wet. I am confused. I have put a liner on now for a better estimation of amount.* How much are you passing? What do you think is going on for you?
> 
> Mine happens when i sit down and i feel something come out lol, think its just discharge, i always wear liners so i can keep an eye on things, mines not watery tho i dont think. I think they say that if you can soak a pad within an hour and its clear or a straw like colour and odourless then it is ur waters and to call midwife :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Anyone see my question about feeling sore down there?? Wondering if some of my posts arent uploading from my phone cos no one responds :cry: boo lol
> 
> My keyboard still hasn't been delivered and my phone is frustrating the hell outta me! Constant spelling errors and takes forever to type!Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been feeling sore down there for about a week now, sometimes it feels achey and wierd, think its from all the pressure hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Mine was a pinkish tinge.

Peaches- We don't get quite as much as you here, but it can certainly get in the way of things. I remember Valentine's day a couple years ago, we got like 4-5 feet of that super heavy stuff in 2 days. DH and I just shoveled our selves out and drove our Honda to dinner. Can't miss perfectly good dinner reservations over a bit of snow, now can we? Any snow and I'm still grilling on my back porch. :)


----------



## sammiwry

peaches31 said:


> sammi- you dont have snow tires over there?! i dont know what we would do without them! especially living in the rockies where we are!

Nope not as far as I'm aware! Some of the older girls might be able to correct me though!! 

Where me and dh live there was 23 inches of snow this year, when they weren't being nice to the local residents and not getting brews to keep them going they were making snow cars, people, animals and other immature objects


----------



## peaches31

:thumbup:exactly! we get used to it! life must go on snow or not!:thumbup::haha:


----------



## ducky1502

I just got the urge to go out. I cant wait to be able to go out dancing. Dress up and go out and dance. Just once! Last time i went out properly was the beginning of march to the rugby ball. Bet the next time i go out will be the rugby ball next year lol.


----------



## Kerrieann

Ducky i get those urges too! The last time i went out was in january :cry: and will prob be january when i next go out too :haha: Or maybe new years but the kids will come with us


----------



## sammiwry

peaches31 said:


> :thumbup:exactly! we get used to it! life must go on snow or not!:thumbup::haha:

Yup we just aren't used to it! I mean my brother had never driven in icy conditions when he passed his driving test because he's summer born and passed quite quickly whereas I learnt through winter so my instructor took me down some roads he knew to be very quiet to show me the difference in breaking on icy roads


----------



## sammiwry

Last time I went out dancing was my wedding!!


----------



## Mizze

Nut_Shake said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> On a different note
> 
> Congratulations to Scotland for beating the Springbox!! "Oh flower of Scotland......"
> 
> Um, has anyone heard of belly bandits and are they thinking of doing it? They are basically wraps to get your stomach back in shape after birth
> 
> Mizze x
> 
> YES! I am so tempted to get one... But i don't know. What do you think??Click to expand...

Im in two minds Nat - part of thinks - will I really wear it? What if its uncomfortable and how do I get the right size, will BF be enough to reduce the uterus, will spandex pants be just as good? etc. The other part thinks - its worth it to get a flat tummy - just buy one. 

Will you be able to wear one with a c-section? 



Xaviersmom said:


> Mine was a pinkish tinge.
> 
> Peaches- We don't get quite as much as you here, but it can certainly get in the way of things. I remember Valentine's day a couple years ago, we got like 4-5 feet of that super heavy stuff in 2 days. DH and I just shoveled our selves out and drove our Honda to dinner. Can't miss perfectly good dinner reservations over a bit of snow, now can we? Any snow and I'm still grilling on my back porch. :)

Hello new Mummy! - How are you all doing - love the new avatar pic!! :hugs:

Mizze x


----------



## wishingforbub

Xaviersmom, I love your avatar pic :) too cute !
Nat, yeah the summer is something else LOL :) But I never complain with all this sunshine ! We definitely get our dose of vitamin D hehe :)
With regards to the belly bandit : I want to get one, one of my friends used it and swears by it! Not sure though if you can use it after a section ( which is what I'm having). Another of my friends said her BF helped get her uterus back and she looks fab. But I think I'll get it if I can wear it after the section.


----------



## sammiwry

Xaviersmom what a lovely avatar!!


----------



## mummyclo

Mizze said:


> On a different note
> 
> Congratulations to Scotland for beating the Springbox!! "Oh flower of Scotland......"
> 
> Um, has anyone heard of belly bandits and are they thinking of doing it? They are basically wraps to get your stomach back in shape after birth
> 
> Mizze x

I have one and will be using it :)


----------



## peaches31

i never heard of it. but it sounds like something i want! can i order one online?


----------



## ducky1502

I'm not sure about the belly bandit, they're a lot of money for something I may end up being too lazy to use lol. I might just wait and see how I feel after I've had the baby and my uterus has had time to shrink. If I feel desperately miserable I'll probably be more inclined to invest in one and actually use it :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

I like the sound of it as I have a wedding to go to in may but not sure I can justify the money


----------



## mummyclo

I got mine off ebay.... coz i am a cheapskate!
I will be using it because i know a few people who swear by them.
Also, my mum said it takes away the weird wobbly belly feeling you have when youve given birth and your bump is gone :cry:


----------



## WILSMUM

Nut_Shake said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Ooo just seen we are forecast snow on Thursday!! What's everyones plans for getting to hospital/midwife arriving for homebirth if it snows?!
> 
> When my mum arrived the other day she kept saying to me thats its gonna snow next week even as far down as London! I just kept telling her not to be so daft! Lol! Hopefully I'll be home from hospital before the snow starts tho!!
> 
> 
> And Nat I've put on about a stone so far.Click to expand...
> 
> WOAH!! Now i feel like a hippo! I weighed myself the other day for the first time in ages and i've put on 3 stone since before pregnancy! JEEZ!!Click to expand...

Yeah but you do have 2 in there hun so don't worry!

Ever since I found out I was preg I lost my apetite and haven't really wanted to or been able to eat that much!
I did get a tub of celebrations from co-op the other day so might be tucking into them while watching strictly and xfactor!!!!



peaches31 said:


> :happydance:yay! another baby! congrats doodle!
> 
> you ladies are really scaring me with these baby weights! lol the biggest out of my 2 was 5lb. 7oz. and she felt alot bigger coming out! im scared i cant handle one any bigger and the doc keeps saying oooh hes a big boy!:wacko:
> 
> sorry to have to ask ladies but how much is a stone? i have gained 18 pounds so far!:dohh:

there are 14lbs in a stone hun.


We do pretty well in the snow up here - life doesn't grind to a halt half as much as it does down south but i've never known snow tyres in this country - if we gettting many more winters like we've had the last couple of yrs it might be worth having them introduced!

The hospital is prolly around 12 mile away but its all main roads from here into Carlisle and even in the worse of the snow last winter they were still passable so not worried on that front!

Right must go for a wee then watch strictly - the monsters gone to bed early tonight so makes a change being able to actually watch it!!!!


----------



## cho

Hi girls hope your all ok, mummyclo how much did you pay for the bandit on ebay?
I want to get one, just depends whether i have the extra money i suppose.
Well apparently i am having a baby shower next sat, so that will be quite nice.
Been looking for xmas lights this morning, need new ones for the tree, DH wants enegy saving ones lol, geek!
Hope you are all having a good day and enjoying your weekend i have just dug into a scrummy kfc x


----------



## mummyclo

Think i paid £25, used once in box etc...its in very good nic :)


----------



## Pixxie

I swear my OH is dim sometimes. He's having 2 mates round tonight to watch the UFC at 3am, they will be drinking so I made a comment that really he should be staying sober enough to go the the hospital at any time. He said 'yeah but not on a UFC night...' :dohh: erm so what if I go into labour on a UFC night? Am I going to the hospital by myself?! He started saying something about just acting sober when we get to the hospital! So I told him if he is drunk he won't even be coming with me because he will be no use to me and his answer was just that he doesn't know anyone who had their first baby early anyway :growlmad: I pointed out that we know a woman who had her first at 27 weeks and that the midwife has told me that I probably won't make it to my due date and he finally, reluctantly, agreed that after tonight he will stop getting drunk. He's just such hard work I really can't be arsed with him sometimes, he's also got a grump on because I said after tonight no one is coming round drinking in the house. 

I don't want to have to tell our daughter that daddy missed her being born becuas he was too pissed to go to the hospital, with his dad being an ex alcoholic you would think he would be careful about how much he drinks


----------



## Xaviersmom

Thanks for the compliments on the pic ladies! I took it this morning. It is DS holding little miss for the first time. 

Things are going pretty well here. Still settling in and getting used to each other. 

My 4 year old nephew saw her yesterday and told us all that she is so cute.. even cuter than he is! LOL kids!


All the talk of uterus (sp) shrinking... In the couple days after I gave birth.. Every time I pumped or held Juliet, I had wicked cramps. Apparently, it was a hormonal release that makes it all contract - helping things shrink back. Now if I could only get the skin to shrink back as fast :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Mizze said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> On a different note
> 
> Congratulations to Scotland for beating the Springbox!! "Oh flower of Scotland......"
> 
> Um, has anyone heard of belly bandits and are they thinking of doing it? They are basically wraps to get your stomach back in shape after birth
> 
> Mizze x
> 
> YES! I am so tempted to get one... But i don't know. What do you think??Click to expand...
> 
> Im in two minds Nat - part of thinks - will I really wear it? What if its uncomfortable and how do I get the right size, will BF be enough to reduce the uterus, will spandex pants be just as good? etc. The other part thinks - its worth it to get a flat tummy - just buy one.
> 
> Will you be able to wear one with a c-section?
> 
> Yea i can, they say its good for c sections as it helps with the back posture and stuff... Def worth it for a flat belly! I mean, it seems as though it would work, but yea maybe like a girdle or something would be just as good? It makes sense that it pushes the belly plates back together again... hmmmm....Click to expand...


----------



## mummyclo

It is basically the same as belly binding...apart from thats a faf with bandages :)


----------



## till bob

evening girls well the xmas light switch on was a joke we go every year and its always crap lol hope ur all ok tonite im in bed watchin xfactor feel quite tired tonite as i was up eatin jam on toast at 4 this mornin whoops i was hungry lol. so no new babies yet then x


----------



## Nut_Shake

Mizze - I just read this review, have a look:

https://www.mummyreviews.com/wp/2010/03/belly-bandit/

And these:

https://www.babyworld.co.uk/information/reviews/product.asp?id=1230

https://www.thebabywebsite.com/review.Belly_Bandit.htm


----------



## Pixxie

Oh my god if this baby presses her head down any more she is going to fall out I swear! :wacko:


----------



## cho

Pixxie said:


> Oh my god if this baby presses her head down any more she is going to fall out I swear! :wacko:

This is how i feel too! Think i might take a long walk tomorrow, and perhaps he will lol x


----------



## Pixxie

c.holdway said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Oh my god if this baby presses her head down any more she is going to fall out I swear! :wacko:
> 
> This is how i feel too! Think i might take a long walk tomorrow, and perhaps he will lol xClick to expand...

:haha: go for a walk while the moon is out! Really annoyed I have 4 more days before I can start evicting lol xx


----------



## Nessicle

my you girls are a chatty bunch tonight!!

feeling much better now, had some seriously strong BH's earlier felt like something was starting, backache, contractions and period pains every 5 mins or so god help me when labour starts!! 

wondering if Ava has turned round....I just cant tell what position she's in! All her movements feel in exactly the same place and everything feels the same but I just dont know...if she has, she has then I will start drinking my RLT religiously and eating pineapple, walking, gym ball etc I dont think I will go overdue with these strong pains etc think things are gearing up for labour within the next couple of weeks! 

it would still be nice to have a set date for her arrival but we cant pick and choose these things can we?! I'm feelin very anxious though now for Tuesday wondering what mw will say! will she send me for a scan on the same day?? 

re the weight Nat I think 3 stone is amazing for twins!! you're gonna spring back in to shape misus! Ive put on about 2 stone so average! Havent put anything on my face or upper body and my boobs are non existent!


----------



## Nessicle

4 days isnt long Pixxie!! I have 5 days yet as of tomorrow!


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> 4 days isnt long Pixxie!! I have 5 days yet as of tomorrow!

I know but it means I can't try and get her out tomorrow when the full moon is out! Well... I can but I'd be a very bad mummy if I did :haha: xx


----------



## cho

ness my sister in law said she new when her bubs turned it killed, so she said, so you would prob really notice it hun
I saw your picture on facebook nat and you look great, you would never think there were 2 in there!
Ive only taken 7lbs, im pleased, but i wasnt a good weight to start with!
Does anyone think katie from xfactor has gone nuts!!!


----------



## cho

is labour and full moon suppose to mean something lol x


----------



## Pixxie

c.holdway said:


> is labour and full moon suppose to mean something lol x

Lots of women have their waters break on the full moon, hospitals actually have more midwives on at the full moon! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 4 days isnt long Pixxie!! I have 5 days yet as of tomorrow!
> 
> I know but it means I can't try and get her out tomorrow when the full moon is out! Well... I can but I'd be a very bad mummy if I did :haha: xxClick to expand...

:haha: good point well hopefully Mabel will come out before the next full moon!!



c.holdway said:


> ness my sister in law said she new when her bubs turned it killed, so she said, so you would prob really notice it hun
> I saw your picture on facebook nat and you look great, you would never think there were 2 in there!
> Ive only taken 7lbs, im pleased, but i wasnt a good weight to start with!
> Does anyone think katie from xfactor has gone nuts!!!

really? Ava is going mental at the minute moving around sticking her head out and sliding her feet (? if they're above her head goodness knows lol) or hands all over - feels like hands and elbows cos they're sharp! But its no more sore than usual from her head lol sounds like she's still bum down then fx! I think everyone thinks I'm mental wanting her to stay breech but its not about the operation or anything - I'm a bit of control freak so would be ace just knowing when shes gonna be here lol but like I said if she _has_ turned which by the sounds and feel of it she hasnt, then I have to get on with it like everyone else! 

OMG I think x factor is shite this year 

theyre all out of tune and no one is 'amazing' I dont feel!x


----------



## cho

i love matt:cloud9:

My movements are really sharp too, and real painful, but was told they would be cos of him being on my back.
Well at least you sound quite happy about having a op and not scared, i personally wouldnt want a caeserean, but its out of your hands really if bubs is breech anyway and i think if its the safer optionn than thats what should be done :thumbup:


----------



## cho

pixxie how bizarre is that! oh hope its me!!!! haha


----------



## Pixxie

Yea I think you would notice if she turned now Ness, it hurts me enough when Mabel turns to face to the other side so I can't imagine how painful it must be to have them flip at this stage! :shock: 

I hate x-factor with a passion now. We used to like it but now they just let everyone the audience likes though even if they are awful! They seem to have forgot that it's supposed to be a TALENT show, everyone I've heard on it this year is karaoke/ cruise ship standard at best.

Right now my x-factor rant is over I'm going to bed! :haha: I feel far too awful to stay up any longer. OH and his friends better not wake me up during the night or I am going to kill people :growlmad: night girls xxx


----------



## cho

night pixxie i think im off to snooze now too, hope everyone sleeps better xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Been to a wedding today, had lots of lovely comments on my dress...So glad I picked this one :kiss:



doodle74 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wanted to announce the arrival of baby Molly! She made her entrance at 16.50pm yesterday by emergency section. Waters broke at home at 2.15 and we were in theatre by 4pm. She was breech and weighed in at 9lb 11oz! She's in special care as she needs a hand breathing but is doing ok.
> 
> Huge congrats to Lozzy too! X

Wow....How wonderfull :cloud9: Many Congratulations :baby:


Karina&Bump said:


> How did I miss this thread, now I feel like I have missed out.
> 
> Only 16 days left now until my due date (6th December) its going far too fast now.

Welcome :flower:



vicky84 said:


> There you go!! Pics attached. Shes doing really well, hopefully home in 2 week depending on docs!

Aww, adorable...:baby: Hope she can come home soon



Nessicle said:


> I just sat and cried for no reason at all....man my hormones are crazy! think its that and tiredness too though I suppose!

:hugs: Ness

I have been a little like this since yesterday, feeling a bit down & not sure why? :nope:



wishingforbub said:


> Here is my 35 week bump :)

Wow...amazing picture :kiss: Lovely bump 



c.holdway said:


> Well apparently i am having a baby shower next sat, so that will be quite nice.

Thats lovely...:happydance: Has someone suprised you with it?

I was going to have one, then couldnt be bothered! :dohh:



Xaviersmom said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the pic ladies! I took it this morning. It is DS holding little miss for the first time.
> 
> All the talk of uterus (sp) shrinking... In the couple days after I gave birth.. Every time I pumped or held Juliet, I had wicked cramps. Apparently, it was a hormonal release that makes it all contract - helping things shrink back. Now if I could only get the skin to shrink back as fast :)

Lovely picture, I agree....What a proud looking BIG Brother :hugs:

I remember the uterus contracting with DS2....It was pretty painfull :cry: Im told its even worse with your third! :dohh:


----------



## GoogilyBear

I dunno why, but i have really itchy fingers and toes :/ my toes feel like they are on fire on one foot :/ and i cannot bend down to itch D':


----------



## xkirstyx

ooooooh wonder if anyones waters will break! how exciting lol! 
well me n OH just dtd and having a few wee twinges so gonna make my rlt and go to bed and watch tv :)


----------



## ducky1502

Just back from seeing my family and I'm so tired, bet I can't sleep though. Very rarely asleep before 1.30am at the moment. 

Hope everyone sleeps well and I don't see too many messages on here in the morning from people at 3am who can't sleep!


----------



## xkirstyx

ducky im the same! i go to bed early and im awake for hours!


----------



## EmyDra

Just tried to buy a maternity dress off eBay 2nd hand, absolutely beautiful. I bid it up to £35, but that really was my limit - 2nd hand ffs!

So ended up buying this one for much less https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230550481632&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Then realised it wasn't a 'proper' maternity dress :dohh:

Maybe I can adjust it? :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

EmyDra said:


> Just tried to buy a maternity dress off eBay 2nd hand, absolutely beautiful. I bid it up to £35, but that really was my limit - 2nd hand ffs!
> 
> So ended up buying this one for much less https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230550481632&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Then realised it wasn't a 'proper' maternity dress :dohh:
> 
> Maybe I can adjust it? :)

This is fine as a maternity dress, tight under the bust is best, you have loads of space for a pregnant belly! Gorgeous colour by the way!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Turns out the cause of my itchy toes is because my feet are rather swollen.
isnt swollen feet a sign of preclampsia? what are you supposed to look for ? confusing lol.


----------



## EmyDra

:happydance:

Hope it doesn't smell of bad house smells! The one I reaaally liked was blue, and I haven't had anything blue in agggges...so I figured why not?
Seller said the lining maybe tight, but I can always have it adjusted. I haven't wore a dress since before I was pregnant, and I had to have one for staff Christmas dinner :)

Worst eBay buy was a maternity cardigan...which when I first went to wear...seemed to have little patches of something ewwww...

Who doesn't wash their clothes before they sell them :wacko:?



GoogilyBear said:


> Turns out the cause of my itchy toes is because my feet are rather swollen.
> isnt swollen feet a sign of preclampsia? what are you supposed to look for ? confusing lol.


I think it'll be worth getting checked out/mentioning it, but I think it's pretty common to get swollen feet full stop. A lot of woman go up a show size and don't come down again. It's one of a few symptoms I don't have - but don't envy me...I have a belly purple with stretch-marks. lol


----------



## Nessicle

Googily my feet are horrendously swollen and painful I can't bend my toes for the swelling but no protein in my wee so mw isn't worried! 

Well i went to bed at 11pm and up at 2am I feel shocking! OH went for a curry and beets with his mate and is farting non stop it absolutely stinks in the bedroom! My tummy is itching like mad got calamine on it but it's still itching! 

I'm finding I can only sleep now when OH isn't in the bed cos I need all the pillows and room!


----------



## WILSMUM

Morning girls!!

Guess what??


IM HAVING THE BABY TOMORROW!!!!!!!
Aaaaarrrrrgggghhhh!!!
This time tomorrow I'll be up the hospital waiting!!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Wilsmum !!!! How exciting !!! :happydance: are you nervous, anxious, excited all that ?? hehe :) good luck with it and I can't wait to see pics and hear your birth story !!!

Oh, just for interest sake I saw a video of a doc performing an ECV, it looks very uncomfortable, even painful :( anyway, I don't know why I looked that up, maybe cause Ness, you were saying your LO is still breech or not sure :)

I saw on Lozzy's journal that there is a pic of bubs up on FB!! I dont have FB, but I really wanna see her LOL :)

Hope you are all well... is it still full moon today?? LOL
x


----------



## mrsbling

Morning ladies :) :wave:

Well, lets hope this fullmoon tonight has some effect for us ..... especially because at the moment we call our LO Moon lol :)

The Reflux and aching hips are getting worse, so we are hoping that LO decides to make a move soon............ but knowing my luck we will go over ;)


----------



## mrsbling

WILSMUM said:


> Morning girls!!
> 
> Guess what??
> 
> 
> IM HAVING THE BABY TOMORROW!!!!!!!
> Aaaaarrrrrgggghhhh!!!
> This time tomorrow I'll be up the hospital waiting!!!!

Oooh Good luck for tomorrow - cant wait to see the photos .....bet you are sooooo excited :) x


----------



## wishingforbub

Aaaw MrsBling. you are nearly at your due date !! I hope your LO comes ASAP :)


----------



## Nessicle

OMG Anouska how exciting!!!!!! Hope it goes mega well and does anyone have your number so they can keep us updated? 

Mrsbling sorry you're in pain hun my hips have started hurting badly again in the night and laying on my right side causes a nerve to trap so my back is really painful :( 

Yeah wishing it's my LO who is breech - I'm refusing ecv not a chance I'm having that done it looks awful I'd rather have a section! 

What colour is amniotic fluid? I'm leaking watery stuff and have been for a couple of weeks it smells strange not like wee but defo has a bit of an odour :shrug: it doesn't fill a pad like Lozzy was saying but it's Definitly a straw like colour!


----------



## wishingforbub

I wouldn't have an ECV either Ness... it only works 50% of the time anyway, and sometimes they won't even do it. 
I don't know what amniotic fluid looks like at all..?? I have been having "wettish" feelings too, so I have been wearing a panty liner, but I think mine is just CM.


----------



## till bob

mornin girls hope ur ok well iv been up put beef in the oven prepared dinner hoovered and tidied round made beds etc now gona get ready to go shoppin with my sis its also my others sis bday today so will pop there 2 seen lots of pics of lozzys little girl shes lovely and got gorgoeus chubby cheeks love babies with chubby cheeks lol. well if thats true about the full moon lets hope theres a few of us that goes in tonite lol will catch up later enjoy ur sunday xx


----------



## wishingforbub

For Ness : "Amniotic fluid can be clear, pink, brown, or green. It also has an unusual smell that some people compare to Comet cleanser. If the fluid looks yellowish and smells of ammonia, you're probably experiencing urine leakage. This frequently happens to women toward the end of pregnancy."

xx


----------



## sammiwry

Morning!!

I was beginning to think my waters were leaking last night but think I was just a bit hot and sweaty :-s

I can't sleep through the night any more :-( if I spend too long laying on my left my hios hurt so I roll over and then everything goes numb :-s also think I've got the beginnings of carpal tunnel :-(


----------



## mrsbling

sammiwry said:


> Morning!!
> 
> I was beginning to think my waters were leaking last night but think I was just a bit hot and sweaty :-s
> 
> I can't sleep through the night any more :-( if I spend too long laying on my left my hios hurt so I roll over and then everything goes numb :-s also think I've got the beginnings of carpal tunnel :-(

:hugs: Sammi - Its not great is it ........ I find that the Carpal Tunnel makes trying to turn over in the night painful - on top of the aching hips that are forcing me to turn over in the first place!!! I am looking on the positives, that all of our LO's will be here soon, so the pain will only be for a short time :)


----------



## sammiwry

mrsbling said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Morning!!
> 
> I was beginning to think my waters were leaking last night but think I was just a bit hot and sweaty :-s
> 
> I can't sleep through the night any more :-( if I spend too long laying on my left my hios hurt so I roll over and then everything goes numb :-s also think I've got the beginnings of carpal tunnel :-(
> 
> :hugs: Sammi - Its not great is it ........ I find that the Carpal Tunnel makes trying to turn over in the night painful - on top of the aching hips that are forcing me to turn over in the first place!!! I am looking on the positives, that all of our LO's will be here soon, so the pain will only be for a short time :)Click to expand...

You've got it in one! It seems to be getting worse too but I keep telling myself only a max of 5 1/2 weeks left!!

Ooo wilsmum im envious! I hope everything goes well tomorrow!


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Sammi, hope you're ok. :flower:


----------



## sammiwry

wishingforbub said:


> Oh Sammi, hope you're ok. :flower:

I'm fine just wish there was an easy solution for calming carpal tunnel :-( its so sore today :-(


----------



## Kerrieann

Omg wilsmum thats so exciting!!!

Sammi i had a rubbish night too with all the pain and i get the numbness too, thought my waters had broke too! I dreamt i did and it woke me up so ran to loo and i hadnt lol, i did get alot of pinkish stuff on tissue when i wiped last nite and have had a lot of watery disharge in night too!

Just had a message from a lady who had her babies a while a go now but need to update the list for her, she had her twin girls at 29 weeks and unfortunetly 1 didnt make it, i will update first page for you with names x


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo how horrible that one didn't make it :-(


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh thats so sad that one didn't make it :( Hopefully she is ok and her other LO is doing well :flower:


----------



## sammiwry

Talking of twins has anyone heard from Rachel recently?


----------



## mummyclo

Morning :flower:
I have a really dodgy tummy today :cry:
Hope your all ok :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Morning :flower:
> I have a really dodgy tummy today :cry:
> Hope your all ok :hugs:

Clearing out ready maybe Chloe?!


----------



## spencerbear

Morning All

I know how everyone feels wit all the pain in hips etc......But last night imaaged to sleep fro 11.30pm til 7.30am nd only got up once......im wondering if i manage to get comfyor if itwas jst pure exhaustion, bu feel so much better this morning and so far havent cried once, which is becoming the norm now.

Have cleaned the house and now getting ready to go shopping. 

Have a lovely day and see everyone later :kiss:


----------



## wishingforbub

sammiwry said:


> Talking of twins has anyone heard from Rachel recently?

She has a thread in the preemie section hun. Max is doing well and Hannah is doing ok too, but needs a bit more care. Hopefully they will both be home soon. If I remember correctly, Hannah was tranfered to another hospital. So it's a bit tough having them in 2 different hospitals but Rachel is doing so well and is so brave. And her LO's are jut beautiful! :)


----------



## Pixxie

WILSMUM said:


> Morning girls!!
> 
> Guess what??
> 
> 
> IM HAVING THE BABY TOMORROW!!!!!!!
> Aaaaarrrrrgggghhhh!!!
> This time tomorrow I'll be up the hospital waiting!!!!

OMG! :happydance: I bet you are so excited!



Nessicle said:


> What colour is amniotic fluid? I'm leaking watery stuff and have been for a couple of weeks it smells strange not like wee but defo has a bit of an odour :shrug: it doesn't fill a pad like Lozzy was saying but it's Definitly a straw like colour!

My midwife said it normally looks like lemon barley cordial, like a cloudy white colour. 



Kerrieann said:


> Just had a message from a lady who had her babies a while a go now but need to update the list for her, she had her twin girls at 29 weeks and unfortunetly 1 didnt make it, i will update first page for you with names x

Oh how sad one didn't make it :( her and her babies are in my thoughts

I had a surprisingly good sleep, I think having a cold helped knock me out :haha: I only had to tell OH once that he was being too loud, he was very good actually, I'm surprised. Although he seems to be making the most of his last piss up as he's still up now with one of his mates and the next door neighbour drinking cans and playing fifa :dohh: Oh well they all know this is the last time now so I don't mind, and they did keep the noise down, as long as he cleans up after himself I'm happy :) 

Off to the nana's later for Sunday roast omnomnom


----------



## sammiwry

I want to take rox to bushey park but the weather isn't brilliant :-(


----------



## sammiwry

wishingforbub said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Talking of twins has anyone heard from Rachel recently?
> 
> She has a thread in the preemie section hun. Max is doing well and Hannah is doing ok too, but needs a bit more care. Hopefully they will both be home soon. If I remember correctly, Hannah was tranfered to another hospital. So it's a bit tough having them in 2 different hospitals but Rachel is doing so well and is so brave. And her LO's are jut beautiful! :)Click to expand...

Ooo I shall have a look thanks for that!


----------



## wishingforbub

Sammi here is the link : https://www.babyandbump.com/premature-babies/453919-new-struggling.html


----------



## spencerbear

Oh and forgot to say :yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo: on wilsmum having baby C tomorrow....cant wait for pics and what little one is x

Sounds like he has enjoyed himself Pixxie.....


----------



## Nessicle

wishingforbub said:


> I wouldn't have an ECV either Ness... it only works 50% of the time anyway, and sometimes they won't even do it.
> I don't know what amniotic fluid looks like at all..?? I have been having "wettish" feelings too, so I have been wearing a panty liner, but I think mine is just CM.

exactly and there are things that can happen to the baby like the cord can become tangled round their neck and loads of other horror stories! Not for me! I'd rather be in pain for a few weeks than risk anything to Ava!



till bob said:


> mornin girls hope ur ok well iv been up put beef in the oven prepared dinner hoovered and tidied round made beds etc now gona get ready to go shoppin with my sis its also my others sis bday today so will pop there 2 seen lots of pics of lozzys little girl shes lovely and got gorgoeus chubby cheeks love babies with chubby cheeks lol. well if thats true about the full moon lets hope theres a few of us that goes in tonite lol will catch up later enjoy ur sunday xx

OMG Gemma I'm tired just reading that! Do you not get horrendous BH's when you just walk to the toilet lol so far I've washed up and dusted and my tummy was rock hard I could barely move lol oooh havent seen the piccies of Niamh so will have a look now bet shes gorgeous!!



wishingforbub said:


> For Ness : "Amniotic fluid can be clear, pink, brown, or green. It also has an unusual smell that some people compare to Comet cleanser. If the fluid looks yellowish and smells of ammonia, you're probably experiencing urine leakage. This frequently happens to women toward the end of pregnancy."
> 
> xx


hmmm well on my pantliner its definitely got a greenish tinge but then could be a mixture of discharge and pee lol it doesnt smell like amonia perhaps its just discharge...

no idea what comet cleanser is lol :haha: 


sammiwry said:


> Morning!!
> 
> I was beginning to think my waters were leaking last night but think I was just a bit hot and sweaty :-s
> 
> I can't sleep through the night any more :-( if I spend too long laying on my left my hios hurt so I roll over and then everything goes numb :-s also think I've got the beginnings of carpal tunnel :-(

it was quite warm last night I woke up hot and sweaty a few times! OH was farting his head off too it was disgusting it smelled like gone off lamb :sick: 

carpal tunnel isnt fun I've got it in my right hand and it goes numb and tingly and I cant bend my fingers cos of the fluid :( 

please god let me get a date for this baby's removal :haha: 

so tired too - went to bed around 11pm was up to pee every hour til 2am and couldnt get comfy, so got up around 2.30am and then went back up at 6am ish and had an hour and couldnt sleep again so I'm exhausted but will go back to bed for a nap soon! I feel surprisingly ok at the moment though! having mega strong BH's but no more pains like the ones I had last night so reckon itll be on and off like that for a while now! fun! lol

xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

sammi - Thats crappy, i dont actually know what carpal tunnel is... But i hope it eases soon, and bubs will be here very soon anyway so we will no longer have all these body problems once they come! Thank the lord!!

Wilsmum - EXCITINGGGGGGGGG!! So excited for you!! Can't wait to see pics and hope all goes amazingly xx



Kerrieann said:


> Omg wilsmum thats so exciting!!!
> 
> Sammi i had a rubbish night too with all the pain and i get the numbness too, thought my waters had broke too! I dreamt i did and it woke me up so ran to loo and i hadnt lol, i did get alot of pinkish stuff on tissue when i wiped last nite and have had a lot of watery disharge in night too!
> 
> Just had a message from a lady who had her babies a while a go now but need to update the list for her, she had her twin girls at 29 weeks and unfortunetly 1 didnt make it, i will update first page for you with names x

:cry: Poor poor lady, this is my worst fear, and it keeps replaying over and over in my head... Please babies come out happy and healthy... xxxxxxxx :(


----------



## Nessicle

aw thats so sad about the baby who didnt make it :cry: so grateful Ava is still all tucked up and safe! 

thanks pixxie think mine must just be discharge then but will mention to mw on Tuesday anyway just to be on the safe side 

Dexter just brought a big black bird in the house and the poor thing is just sat outside with a punctured wing :( dont want to let dexter out but he'll find the bird anyway...


----------



## Nut_Shake

Lozzys baby is adorable!! Such a cute chubby chops!! I have a real problem with biting babies cheeks, you're all very lucky you don't live near me otherwise your babies cheeks would have had it! My husband is forever telling me that he will hurt me if i bite our babies cheeks, lol :)


----------



## sammiwry

Ness mine is right arm too!! I normally sleep with my wrist bent up under my arm put but have stopped as that makes it worse :-( weird thing is I've got no swelling with it just the pain and numbness?! 

I know nat that's the only thing stopping me from going mad is the thought that madden will be here soon and it'll all disappear!


----------



## Kerrieann

Nat :rofl:


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> Lozzys baby is adorable!! Such a cute chubby chops!! I have a real problem with biting babies cheeks, you're all very lucky you don't live near me otherwise your babies cheeks would have had it! My husband is forever telling me that he will hurt me if i bite our babies cheeks, lol :)

Gentle nibble is better than pinching there cheeks and wobbling them though!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Ness I dont know what comet cleanser is either LOL :) If you think it is your waters and it is greenish, you should def get it checked out. Just in case.


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Nom Nom babies Cheeks! :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

No seriously, i'm SO bad!! When i was young and my sister was a baby in her cot and she would wake up in the morning i'd run over to her, squeeze her cheeks really hard until she started crying then run back into my bed. My mum would get up and scream at me and i'd be like 'i didn't do anything!' and my poor sister is lying there with obvious finger marks on her face :blush: But she was just SOOOOO cute! Ok that sounds really awful reading it back, i'm going to be a very bad mother...


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh I am jealous !! I wanna see Lozzy's baby too !! I love chubby cheeks too !! Lord help my little boy if he has chubby cheeks hehe :)
Nat between me and you, there would be no cheeks left on the babies LOL !


----------



## Nut_Shake

:rofl:


----------



## sammiwry

Aren't most babies born with slightly chubby cheeks?!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Should i put a pic on here of lozzys baby for you to see? I dont want her to be upset if i do it without her permission though...


----------



## Nut_Shake

sammiwry said:


> Aren't most babies born with slightly chubby cheeks?!

They are! Some far chubbier than others :D Cuteness!!


----------



## wishingforbub

oh no, only if it is ok with Lozzy... i am just so impatient and curios :)


----------



## mrsbling

Gosh, I hope babies cheeks arent as chubby as mine are at the moment - I feel like a hamster with the amount of food I have been consuming lol :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

I actually can't stop thinking the worst, is it normal????? I am trying to get excited for my babies but keep thinking awful things may happen to them or to me... I can't stop and its really upsetting me, i dont know what to do, im really trying to focus on the excitement of it all but i just keep thinking horrid things :(


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Aren't most babies born with slightly chubby cheeks?!
> 
> They are! Some far chubbier than others :D Cuteness!!Click to expand...

My brother still had almost baby like chubby cheeks until he was about 16


----------



## Nut_Shake

mrsbling said:


> Gosh, I hope babies cheeks arent as chubby as mine are at the moment - I feel like a hamster with the amount of food I have been consuming lol :haha:

I'd squeeze your cheeks too!! I'm not just a serial cheek squisher for babies, for everyone really, actually even when they dont have chubby cheeks. I need some sort of cheek therapy or something


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> Gosh, I hope babies cheeks arent as chubby as mine are at the moment - I feel like a hamster with the amount of food I have been consuming lol :haha:
> 
> I'd squeeze your cheeks too!! I'm not just a serial cheek squisher for babies, for everyone really, actually even when they dont have chubby cheeks. I need some sort of cheek therapy or somethingClick to expand...

The men in white coats have been called and are on there way!


----------



## mummyclo

Right....im off to do a spot or Xmas shopping, might even buy myself something :)
Chat to you all later :hugs:


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Nat it is so natural to have these feelings. I get them too all the time. We want our babies to be so healthy and for the birth to go according to plan and for us to be well as well as our babies. It's a natural instinct to fear the unknown and fear for the little life/lives inside of us. Once we see there little faces and cuddle them, all will be ok, but we will most likely worry for the rest of our lives for them :)


----------



## Nessicle

did a big post and bloody lost it all grr!!! my internet connection is playing up at the moment damn Virgin!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

sammiwry said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> Gosh, I hope babies cheeks arent as chubby as mine are at the moment - I feel like a hamster with the amount of food I have been consuming lol :haha:
> 
> I'd squeeze your cheeks too!! I'm not just a serial cheek squisher for babies, for everyone really, actually even when they dont have chubby cheeks. I need some sort of cheek therapy or somethingClick to expand...
> 
> The men in white coats have been called and are on there way!Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

wishingforbub said:


> Oh Nat it is so natural to have these feelings. I get them too all the time. We want our babies to be so healthy and for the birth to go according to plan and for us to be well as well as our babies. It's a natural instinct to fear the unknown and fear for the little life/lives inside of us. Once we see there little faces and cuddle them, all will be ok, but we will most likely worry for the rest of our lives for them :)

True :) I'm just the biggest worrier since time began as it is. Maybe the men in white coats can give me a chill pill too as well as helping with my cheek obsession...


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> Gosh, I hope babies cheeks arent as chubby as mine are at the moment - I feel like a hamster with the amount of food I have been consuming lol :haha:
> 
> I'd squeeze your cheeks too!! I'm not just a serial cheek squisher for babies, for everyone really, actually even when they dont have chubby cheeks. I need some sort of cheek therapy or somethingClick to expand...
> 
> The men in white coats have been called and are on there way!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

I'm just doing the public a service to ensure there cheeks safety!


----------



## mrsbling

sammiwry said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> Gosh, I hope babies cheeks arent as chubby as mine are at the moment - I feel like a hamster with the amount of food I have been consuming lol :haha:
> 
> I'd squeeze your cheeks too!! I'm not just a serial cheek squisher for babies, for everyone really, actually even when they dont have chubby cheeks. I need some sort of cheek therapy or somethingClick to expand...
> 
> The men in white coats have been called and are on there way!Click to expand...

Nat :rofl: you are in the right job/career to be squeezing peoples cheeks though :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> did a big post and bloody lost it all grr!!! my internet connection is playing up at the moment damn Virgin!!

:-(


----------



## Nessicle

feeling exhausted now think I'm gonna have to go back to bed for a while! Ava is nice and quiet now after being extremely active all night lol so gonna take advantage! speak soon girlies xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> feeling exhausted now think I'm gonna have to go back to bed for a while! Ava is nice and quiet now after being extremely active all night lol so gonna take advantage! speak soon girlies xxx

Enjoy your nap!!


----------



## mrsbling

I supposed I had better go and shower and change, I have sent DH to the Golf club fro an hour and half so that I can get myself ready :thumbup:

.......... off to MIL in a few hours for lunch :) cant wait as its always lovely.


----------



## sammiwry

I need to get something for dinner as we have nothing want to do a roast but we had chicken en croute yesterday with roast potatoes....


----------



## Nut_Shake

mrsbling said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> Gosh, I hope babies cheeks arent as chubby as mine are at the moment - I feel like a hamster with the amount of food I have been consuming lol :haha:
> 
> I'd squeeze your cheeks too!! I'm not just a serial cheek squisher for babies, for everyone really, actually even when they dont have chubby cheeks. I need some sort of cheek therapy or somethingClick to expand...
> 
> The men in white coats have been called and are on there way!Click to expand...
> 
> Nat :rofl: you are in the right job/career to be squeezing peoples cheeks though :haha:Click to expand...

Can you imagine, i''m doing a brides makeup and have the urge to squeeze her cheek. I'm sure she would very quickly tell me where to go!! :dohh:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ness - have a good nap, hope you manage to sleep abit xx

Mrsbling - enjoy a yummy lunch! xx

I better be off too to get ready, i'm going to a friends for lunch then out for dinner with some other friends. So i'm basically just eating the day away... :D


----------



## ducky1502

Morning all.... OH woke me up at half 9 wafting the smell of mcdonalds breakfast in my face :) yum! It's becoming a regular sunday thing at the moment, probably not the healthiest aye! Oh well!

Yay wilsmum :happydance: I can't believe you're having your baby TOMORROW!!! So excited for you :)

Nat I'm a big worrier too, I'm struggling to get excited because of my worries. Think it's very normal, I imagine it's even more normal for a mummy of twins!

Sorry everyone who slept badly, I slept 2-9.30 which is good, still feeling pretty tired so I imagine I'll have a nap later... or maybe rather soon cause I'm already tired :sleep:

MUST pop to the supermarket today or I'll be kicking myself when we have no milk for a cuppa.


----------



## WILSMUM

wishingforbub said:


> Oh Wilsmum !!!! How exciting !!! :happydance: are you nervous, anxious, excited all that ?? hehe :) good luck with it and I can't wait to see pics and hear your birth story !!!
> 
> Oh, just for interest sake I saw a video of a doc performing an ECV, it looks very uncomfortable, even painful :( anyway, I don't know why I looked that up, maybe cause Ness, you were saying your LO is still breech or not sure :)
> 
> I saw on Lozzy's journal that there is a pic of bubs up on FB!! I dont have FB, but I really wanna see her LOL :)
> 
> Hope you are all well... is it still full moon today?? LOL
> x


Yes I'm nervous, excited and all that - not really sure what to think tbh!




Nessicle said:


> OMG Anouska how exciting!!!!!! Hope it goes mega well and does anyone have your number so they can keep us updated?
> 
> Mrsbling sorry you're in pain hun my hips have started hurting badly again in the night and laying on my right side causes a nerve to trap so my back is really painful :(
> 
> Yeah wishing it's my LO who is breech - I'm refusing ecv not a chance I'm having that done it looks awful I'd rather have a section!
> 
> What colour is amniotic fluid? I'm leaking watery stuff and have been for a couple of weeks it smells strange not like wee but defo has a bit of an odour :shrug: it doesn't fill a pad like Lozzy was saying but it's Definitly a straw like colour!

Chloe has my number and I have hers so will get DH to ring/text her to update once bubs is here but I'll also get him to update my FB and put a piccie up so if someone sees that before theres an update on here please feel free to let the others know and to share the piccie cause I probably won't be able to get on here myself until I get home!



Nut_Shake said:


> I actually can't stop thinking the worst, is it normal????? I am trying to get excited for my babies but keep thinking awful things may happen to them or to me... I can't stop and its really upsetting me, i dont know what to do, im really trying to focus on the excitement of it all but i just keep thinking horrid things :(

I'm a bit like that too Nat, even to the point of saying to DH if anything happened to me to not take it out on baby and to make sure he looks after it and loves it regardless!

Having a quiet day today - my mum, DS and I might wander up to the allotment later to see all the fruit trees that DH planted yesterday!!

Baby was really active last night watching xfactor and I kept getting really bad stabbing/shooting pains in my foof/cervix so am guessing that means my body is getting ready for baby to come naturally which is I'm pleased abotu as it means we've got the timing spot on for the c-section, well as long as the full moon doesn;t start me off tonight of course!!! Think I might just kept my legs crossed all day and night!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## GoogilyBear

I think I can top everyone who has slept badly. My oh had a friend round last night and they got pretty pissed. My oh only tLks about how he really feels when he is drunk, and last night he couldn't have slagged me off anymore then a bully. Thinking I was asleep he was ranting on about it constantly till about 2am this morning. When I walked in and said, the Walls are quite thin in this flat ain't they. Slapped him and went and slept onthe floor in babies room. Think I will be moving out o here soon.


----------



## nikki-lou25

10 babies?? What did I miss this time? lol

I've been on the phone to antenatal ward twice this weekend, yest I had a small spot of blood in my plug and this morning there was quite a lot. They keep saying as long as baby moves then I dont need to go in - I explained that bubs had gone "quiet" but they said movement is movement. My midwife is away so her phone is off too :(


----------



## GoogilyBear

OMG he has also just walked and hugged me like nothin happened. His mate looked at me and said, don't be too hard on him it's not like he got a say in all this!!!! WTF it was a joint decision and he was the one who was really pushy about moving out with me etc. I have never wanted to go home so badly in all my life.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Wilsmum - i say that to hubby too!!!!

Nikki - i think maybe you should just go in if you're worried, a mother knows her body best xx

Googily - oh love xx You should def not put up with negativity and shit right now, especially not from someone who is supposed to be your 'support'. Just breathe, dont stress, and do what you feel is best for you and bub xx


----------



## ducky1502

I hope you're ok Nikki :hugs: Maybe bubs is just getting ready to come out soon. Hope baby holds out until you can have your homebirth with your midwife there though :thumbup: If you really are worried then you should insist on going into the hospital to get checked out, you know your body and your baby better than anyone else!


----------



## sammiwry

I don't want to get up off the sofa and go and get the stuff for dinner :-(


----------



## ducky1502

GoogilyBear said:


> OMG he has also just walked and hugged me like nothin happened. His mate looked at me and said, don't be too hard on him it's not like he got a say in all this!!!! WTF it was a joint decision and he was the one who was really pushy about moving out with me etc. I have never wanted to go home so badly in all my life.

Hope you're ok hun :hugs: we're all here for you if you need a rant or advice! Do what feels right for you and baby, the two people who matter most :)


----------



## KellyC75

WILSMUM said:


> Morning girls!!
> 
> Guess what??
> 
> 
> IM HAVING THE BABY TOMORROW!!!!!!!
> Aaaaarrrrrgggghhhh!!!
> This time tomorrow I'll be up the hospital waiting!!!!

How exciting....:yipee: Your meeting your LO at last :crib:

Wishing you all the very best....Im sure you must be feeling such a mixture of emotions :wacko::cloud9:

Be carefull today...I was booked in for a csection with DS2 & went into labour the night before....I think it was a mixture of shopping all the day & feeling anxious :dohh:

So chill out, relax & take it easy :smug:




GoogilyBear said:


> I think I can top everyone who has slept badly. My oh had a friend round last night and they got pretty pissed. My oh only tLks about how he really feels when he is drunk, and last night he couldn't have slagged me off anymore then a bully. Thinking I was asleep he was ranting on about it constantly till about 2am this morning. When I walked in and said, the Walls are quite thin in this flat ain't they. Slapped him and went and slept onthe floor in babies room. Think I will be moving out o here soon.

How awfull....:growlmad: 

Have a good talk to him about the things he was saying, im sure he didnt mean it...He is a man & probably just anxious about how life is about to change....Which im sure you are too, but we handle things so differently

Still a GIT though!.....:growlmad:


----------



## sammiwry

My wrist and elbow still haven't eased off :-(


----------



## mummyclo

I shall be eagerly awaiting the text Anouska!!! :happydance:
I can't wait! :haha:
So excited to find out if your bump is a boy or girl!
Back from shopping...got a nice jumper and scarf, so i feel a bit better :)
Going out for lunch with OH's family in a bit.


----------



## KellyC75

Everyone enjoy your lunches....:winkwink:


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh wait iv missed babies :O who has had there babies girls?


----------



## EmyDra

If I get to the bus in 45mins then I can have yummy sunday lunch at Mum and Dad's :thumbup:

NImum - think the update is on page 1805 or so?


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh Googilybear that sounds awful, have you both spoke about it yet?
xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Hope you are all having a lovely sunday :) i got to go to the supermarket and now me and my doggy are watching tele. Still stuffed from my mcdonalds brekkie!


----------



## sammiwry

I've got the stuff to cook my first roast in me and dh house!! Only my second ever attempt at a roast :-s

I've poo picked the garden which is really beginning to become a struggle! And now painting my toe nails!


----------



## YoungNImum

Lazy Sunday for me, mums cooking sunday roast cant wait for a lovely dinner, just sat watching telly, and getting my list of things wrote to do tomoz, im glad tomoz is monday and i can get things sorted for the rest of the week


----------



## sammiwry

For some reason I have the horse racing on in the background even though I don't particularly follow it but it's really making me miss riding :'(


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> I've poo picked the garden which is really beginning to become a struggle!

I totally hate this job....:cry: I have two dogs, so even more to pick

I keep thinking, I wish I could pay someone to come & do it :shrug:


----------



## sazhuddy13

hi all not been on here in a while or posted so it has taken a while to catch up. i really cannot believe how many babies have been born early not just on here but people i know. i am feeling alot of pressure just lately had a midwife app the other day and she could only feel 2/5ths of the babys head which now explains all the pressure i am getting. i have had a lot of braxton hicks as well which are getting uncomfy now. i cannot wait now just to meet our little princess hope it is not much longer now. is anyone esle getting a lot of hip pain?x


----------



## KellyC75

sazhuddy13 said:


> hi all not been on here in a while or posted so it has taken a while to catch up. i really cannot believe how many babies have been born early not just on here but people i know. i am feeling alot of pressure just lately had a midwife app the other day and she could only feel 2/5ths of the babys head which now explains all the pressure i am getting. i have had a lot of braxton hicks as well which are getting uncomfy now. i cannot wait now just to meet our little princess hope it is not much longer now. is anyone esle getting a lot of hip pain?x

Good to hear from you :flower:

I have been getting lots & lots of hip pain, it wakes me up at night...Never had it with my last 2 pregnancys! :nope: Its horrid


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I've poo picked the garden which is really beginning to become a struggle!
> 
> I totally hate this job....:cry: I have two dogs, so even more to pick
> 
> I keep thinking, I wish I could pay someone to come & do it :shrug:Click to expand...

I don't mind doing it :shrug: I just find it difficult now what with the pressure in my pelvis and the getting bigger I feel like im going to topple over and land in a pile :(



sazhuddy13 said:


> hi all not been on here in a while or posted so it has taken a while to catch up. i really cannot believe how many babies have been born early not just on here but people i know. i am feeling alot of pressure just lately had a midwife app the other day and she could only feel 2/5ths of the babys head which now explains all the pressure i am getting. i have had a lot of braxton hicks as well which are getting uncomfy now. i cannot wait now just to meet our little princess hope it is not much longer now. is anyone esle getting a lot of hip pain?x

Welcome back! I can't believe the number of babies born early either! I would like to join the early club after next Friday!!

I've certainly had an increase in hip pain since Madden begun to engage :(


----------



## YoungNImum

sammiwry said:


> For some reason I have the horse racing on in the background even though I don't particularly follow it but it's really making me miss riding :'(

Ah another rider, i didnt really wont to stop but i knew it would ave been safer and had to give up helping at the dressage yard as those big horses can push you around a good bit, im hoping its something bubba will like when he/she is older then we can do it together :thumbup:



KellyC75 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I've poo picked the garden which is really beginning to become a struggle!
> 
> I totally hate this job....:cry: I have two dogs, so even more to pick
> 
> I keep thinking, I wish I could pay someone to come & do it :shrug:Click to expand...

Iv two dogs aswell, but OH is great he lifts the shit and walks them both when i dont feel like it.



KellyC75 said:


> sazhuddy13 said:
> 
> 
> hi all not been on here in a while or posted so it has taken a while to catch up. i really cannot believe how many babies have been born early not just on here but people i know. i am feeling alot of pressure just lately had a midwife app the other day and she could only feel 2/5ths of the babys head which now explains all the pressure i am getting. i have had a lot of braxton hicks as well which are getting uncomfy now. i cannot wait now just to meet our little princess hope it is not much longer now. is anyone esle getting a lot of hip pain?x
> 
> Good to hear from you :flower:
> 
> I have been getting lots & lots of hip pain, it wakes me up at night...Never had it with my last 2 pregnancys! :nope: Its horridClick to expand...

God i no how you feel with hip pain my left side kills me at night everytime i move i groan and moan very sore, i mentioned it to MW but she said it was normal:cry:


----------



## sazhuddy13

KellyC75 said:


> sazhuddy13 said:
> 
> 
> hi all not been on here in a while or posted so it has taken a while to catch up. i really cannot believe how many babies have been born early not just on here but people i know. i am feeling alot of pressure just lately had a midwife app the other day and she could only feel 2/5ths of the babys head which now explains all the pressure i am getting. i have had a lot of braxton hicks as well which are getting uncomfy now. i cannot wait now just to meet our little princess hope it is not much longer now. is anyone esle getting a lot of hip pain?x
> 
> Good to hear from you :flower:
> 
> I have been getting lots & lots of hip pain, it wakes me up at night...Never had it with my last 2 pregnancys! :nope: Its horridClick to expand...

i never had this with my last 2 pregnancys either it is just a horrible feeling and also the pressure down below makes me feel that everything is going to fall out lol.xx


----------



## sazhuddy13

YoungNImum said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> For some reason I have the horse racing on in the background even though I don't particularly follow it but it's really making me miss riding :'(
> 
> Ah another rider, i didnt really wont to stop but i knew it would ave been safer and had to give up helping at the dressage yard as those big horses can push you around a good bit, im hoping its something bubba will like when he/she is older then we can do it together :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I've poo picked the garden which is really beginning to become a struggle!Click to expand...
> 
> I totally hate this job....:cry: I have two dogs, so even more to pick
> 
> I keep thinking, I wish I could pay someone to come & do it :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Iv two dogs aswell, but OH is great he lifts the shit and walks them both when i dont feel like it.
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sazhuddy13 said:
> 
> 
> hi all not been on here in a while or posted so it has taken a while to catch up. i really cannot believe how many babies have been born early not just on here but people i know. i am feeling alot of pressure just lately had a midwife app the other day and she could only feel 2/5ths of the babys head which now explains all the pressure i am getting. i have had a lot of braxton hicks as well which are getting uncomfy now. i cannot wait now just to meet our little princess hope it is not much longer now. is anyone esle getting a lot of hip pain?xClick to expand...
> 
> Good to hear from you :flower:
> 
> I have been getting lots & lots of hip pain, it wakes me up at night...Never had it with my last 2 pregnancys! :nope: Its horridClick to expand...
> 
> God i no how you feel with hip pain my left side kills me at night everytime i move i groan and moan very sore, i mentioned it to MW but she said it was normal:cry:Click to expand...

i told my midwife and she also told me it was just one of those things.


----------



## sazhuddy13

sammiwry said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I've poo picked the garden which is really beginning to become a struggle!
> 
> I totally hate this job....:cry: I have two dogs, so even more to pick
> 
> I keep thinking, I wish I could pay someone to come & do it :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind doing it :shrug: I just find it difficult now what with the pressure in my pelvis and the getting bigger I feel like im going to topple over and land in a pile :(
> 
> 
> 
> sazhuddy13 said:
> 
> 
> hi all not been on here in a while or posted so it has taken a while to catch up. i really cannot believe how many babies have been born early not just on here but people i know. i am feeling alot of pressure just lately had a midwife app the other day and she could only feel 2/5ths of the babys head which now explains all the pressure i am getting. i have had a lot of braxton hicks as well which are getting uncomfy now. i cannot wait now just to meet our little princess hope it is not much longer now. is anyone esle getting a lot of hip pain?xClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome back! I can't believe the number of babies born early either! I would like to join the early club after next Friday!!
> 
> I've certainly had an increase in hip pain since Madden begun to engage :(Click to expand...

that is what i got told it is one of those things and because the baby is moving further down into the pelvis.


----------



## WILSMUM

There seems to be a lot of riders/ex riders on here! I used to compete and ride alot when I was younger and really want to get back into it, my DS says he wants to go as well so should really make the effort to at least take him once to see if he does enjoy it!

Well we just popped up the allotment to have a nosey at the tress DH had delivered and planted yesterday and its bloomin freezing! Think I'm just about defrosting now!!!

My son is say watching Horrid Henry with his big toe of his right foot in his mouth! Urgh! Disgusting child!!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Back from a lovely lunch, now going to snuggle on the sofa with OH! :cloud9:
I should wash up....but i can't really be arsed! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

YoungNImum I haven't ridden for over a year as couldn't afford to while we were saving for our wedding and then when I became pregnant didn't want to risk it :-( hopefully I'll be back in the saddle next year riding my aunts horse occasionally


----------



## sammiwry

Wilsmum I used to eat my toes when I was younger!


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

WILSMUM said:


> Lol!!!!

I have a confession


Spoiler
I can still do it at the moment! Just not as easily!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
Hope you all had a lovely sunday so far... I am making fish and chips and salad for dinner :)
Wilsmum... good luck again for tomorrow ! very exciting :)
My LO has been a busy body in my tum tum today :)


----------



## sammiwry

Maddens been active but quieter with his movements iykwim?! 

My hospital bag is packed just incase I need to transfer! Just hoping I've not missed anything out of it!


----------



## till bob

Nessicle said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have an ECV either Ness... it only works 50% of the time anyway, and sometimes they won't even do it.
> I don't know what amniotic fluid looks like at all..?? I have been having "wettish" feelings too, so I have been wearing a panty liner, but I think mine is just CM.
> 
> exactly and there are things that can happen to the baby like the cord can become tangled round their neck and loads of other horror stories! Not for me! I'd rather be in pain for a few weeks than risk anything to Ava!
> 
> 
> 
> till bob said:
> 
> 
> mornin girls hope ur ok well iv been up put beef in the oven prepared dinner hoovered and tidied round made beds etc now gona get ready to go shoppin with my sis its also my others sis bday today so will pop there 2 seen lots of pics of lozzys little girl shes lovely and got gorgoeus chubby cheeks love babies with chubby cheeks lol. well if thats true about the full moon lets hope theres a few of us that goes in tonite lol will catch up later enjoy ur sunday xxClick to expand...
> 
> OMG Gemma I'm tired just reading that! Do you not get horrendous BH's when you just walk to the toilet lol so far I've washed up and dusted and my tummy was rock hard I could barely move lol oooh havent seen the piccies of Niamh so will have a look now bet shes gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> lol tbh ness im not the type of person who can sit and relax i need to be on the go more so wen im pregnant i was like it wen pregnant with tilly im not happy unless iv hoovered all through at least twice a day iv got ocd i think im drivin hubby mad he keeps tellin me off i just cant help it im a freak lol i do get bh quite abit but they r worse at nite anyway.
> 
> hope ur all ok today hun iv just spent about 2 hours fittin the moses basket and stand together nightmare lol im feelin abit stressed today duno why just feel i cud kill sumone haha. i made a yummy sunday roast even if i do say so myself it was gorge xClick to expand...


----------



## sammiwry

My roast is cooking! Hoping it comes out ok!!


----------



## spencerbear

sammiwry said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> Lol!!!!
> 
> I have a confession
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I can still do it at the moment! Just not as easily!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: 

did my shopping, got my stepdad the slippers he wants and also got my childminder a ltd edition tatty teddy. Took becca to claires for some more hair bits and got conned out of a minni mouse bag (her latest obsession).
Cheated and had KFC for dinner, so no cooking here today.

Only thing left to do is wash and make bed. Then i can lay on be with one of the box sets ive got to watch, only problem is which one lol


----------



## sammiwry

What is the fasinacation with kfc? I don't like eating meat off the bone if I can help it so avoid kfc but lately everyones been talking about kfc on here


----------



## cho

I dont eat meat of a bone eeither but i love a wicked zinger tower meal mmmmm


----------



## ducky1502

sammiwry said:


> What is the fasinacation with kfc? I don't like eating meat off the bone if I can help it so avoid kfc but lately everyones been talking about kfc on here

Neither me or my OH get the chicken on the bone. He usually gets a boneless banquet and I get a fillet burger meal :) yum! Although I haven't had one for ages! OH hates chicken on the bone THAT much that at his end of 6th form prom I was sat there in my lovely dress PICKING chicken off the bone for him so he would actually eat his meal! I wish I could say he's grown out of it.... but he hasn't!! :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

i love the boneless stuff, yummy


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> What is the fasinacation with kfc? I don't like eating meat off the bone if I can help it so avoid kfc but lately everyones been talking about kfc on here
> 
> Neither me or my OH get the chicken on the bone. He usually gets a boneless banquet and I get a fillet burger meal :) yum! Although I haven't had one for ages! OH hates chicken on the bone THAT much that at his end of 6th form prom I was sat there in my lovely dress PICKING chicken off the bone for him so he would actually eat his meal! I wish I could say he's grown out of it.... but he hasn't!! :haha:Click to expand...

Haha when I was younger I used to have the spit roast chicken from harvester and my dad used to pick the chicken off the bone for me to eat!

But glad to know I'm not the only one who prefers not to eat meat off the bone


----------



## nikki-lou25

I can't eat meat off the bone either!


----------



## xkirstyx

hhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!

i feel so strange 2day i dunno what it is, maybe getting a cold or something :/

paid and picked up my cot 2day so im planning on finnishing off babys room 2night/tomorrow :)

im just so fed up being pregnant now and cant wait to get cuddles from my girl!


----------



## mrsbling

Had a lovely roast chicken dinner (with sausages, roast potatoes, roast veggies, stuffing, peas) at MIL and she also did me an apple crumble as she knows I love my deserts.

We are now back home, and I have just eaten a starbar (my favourite choccie bar in the world :thumbup: ) ............ lets hope that full moon is going to work its magic tonight :)


----------



## mrsbling

Ooh I love KFC, but I hate chicken skin or any kind of bones in meat or fish............ so Ihave to spend 10 minutes taking all of the chicken off the bones and throwing the bones/skin away, before I am able to start eating it......... weird hey :shrug:


----------



## xkirstyx

mmmmmmm i want KFC!!!!! i hate meat on the bone aswell!


----------



## Kerrieann

We hate meat on the bone too, but you have me really fancy a kfc now, sounds much more appealing then the boiled egg and soldiers im making...:haha: i normally get the same as you charlotte!

Hoping the full moon works for someone tonight (ahem, me please :haha:) Although highly doubt it. Have done about 3 hours of walking todat plus some :sex: and had a spicy pizza for lunch!


----------



## sammiwry

Lol the full moon for dec is 21st for those of us that are looking likely to take ages to pop!


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> We hate meat on the bone too, but you have me really fancy a kfc now, sounds much more appealing then the *boiled egg and soldiers* im making...:haha:

Thats just what we had for tea....really couldnt be arsed to make anything else! :blush:


----------



## Kerrieann

I thought there was one on the 5th dec? x


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> We hate meat on the bone too, but you have me really fancy a kfc now, sounds much more appealing then the boiled egg and soldiers im making...:haha: i normally get the same as you charlotte!

Oooh I also love boiled egg and soldiers too - or Poached eggs with lots of black pepper.......... must log on to Sainsburys and order some eggs for delivery on Tuesday ;)


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> I got mine off ebay.... coz i am a cheapskate!
> I will be using it because i know a few people who swear by them.
> Also, my mum said it takes away the weird wobbly belly feeling you have when youve given birth and your bump is gone :cry:

I might get mine of Ebay too Chloe. 



Nut_Shake said:


> Mizze - I just read this review, have a look:
> 
> https://www.mummyreviews.com/wp/2010/03/belly-bandit/
> 
> And these:
> 
> https://www.babyworld.co.uk/information/reviews/product.asp?id=1230
> 
> https://www.thebabywebsite.com/review.Belly_Bandit.htm

Thanks Nat I will take a good look. 



WILSMUM said:


> Morning girls!!
> 
> Guess what??
> 
> 
> IM HAVING THE BABY TOMORROW!!!!!!!
> Aaaaarrrrrgggghhhh!!!
> This time tomorrow I'll be up the hospital waiting!!!!

Oh wow!! How exciting!! :happydance:




Kerrieann said:


> Just had a message from a lady who had her babies a while a go now but need to update the list for her, she had her twin girls at 29 weeks and unfortunetly 1 didnt make it, i will update first page for you with names x

Oh my, I saw 10 babies on the title and was so excited. I went to the first page and looked at what had happened.. Such a terrible thing to happen but I hope the surviving twin is doing well :nope: 




Nut_Shake said:


> I actually can't stop thinking the worst, is it normal????? I am trying to get excited for my babies but keep thinking awful things may happen to them or to me... I can't stop and its really upsetting me, i dont know what to do, im really trying to focus on the excitement of it all but i just keep thinking horrid things :(

Im like that Nat, its horrible isnt - but just remember you have had a perfect twin pregnancy. I have to keep reminding myself that ive had a perfect (from LO's point of view!) pregnancy too. :hugs:



sammiwry said:


> What is the fasinacation with kfc? I don't like eating meat off the bone if I can help it so avoid kfc but lately everyones been talking about kfc on here




mrsbling said:


> Ooh I love KFC, but I hate chicken skin or any kind of bones in meat or fish............ so Ihave to spend 10 minutes taking all of the chicken off the bones and throwing the bones/skin away, before I am able to start eating it......... weird hey :shrug:

You are ALL such wusses!! I will practically eat the bone! DH is squeamish too. Having said that I dont like KFC at all anyway. 



Kerrieann said:


> We hate meat on the bone too, but you have me really fancy a kfc now, sounds much more appealing then the boiled egg and soldiers im making...:haha: i normally get the same as you charlotte!
> 
> Hoping the full moon works for someone tonight ahem, me please :haha:) Although highly doubt it. Have done about 3 hours of walking todat plus some :sex: and had a spicy pizza for lunch!

Fx then Kerri - you have certainly been working on your eviction plan!! :) 

Well we have spent the entire day driving to Leamington Spa and back!! Blimey, but ..... We FINALLY have a new car!! Hurrah - its a SEAT Leon and has a lovely big boot and isofix in the back - its great and we got it for a good price too. :happydance::happydance: Its only taken us MONTHS to get it sorted but now hopefully I will have a few weeks to get used to it before LO arrives and I have to drive her in it. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh i love poached egg with lots of black pepper too and a bit of sea salt! I buy my eggs from a farm shop about 20 mins away, they are so yummy and well worth the drive!


----------



## mrsbling

Mizzie - glad you got your car sorted - bet you cant wait to get out and road test it properly :)

Kerrieann - I am sure we must have a farm shop around here somewhere as we live very close to the open countryside - will have to see if I can find out and have a little journey out......... would be nice to get some fresh fruit and veggies from there too as they arent the same from the supermarket :thumbup:


----------



## Kerrieann

Defo not the same, we get all our veggies and some of our meat from there too, their sausages are out of this world and and love knowing how fresh and full of flavour everything is :thumbup: mine does a delivery box weekly too but we cant always afford to buy from there every week :cry:


----------



## cho

you girls always make me hungry when i get on here, bad influence!
God i want this baby out today he wont stop moving and its so painful grr
i will be fine by tomorrow lol.
Hope someone has a bubba tonight i love to hear someone else has!
has anyone heard about lozzys birth story? i no she updated a few days back and said it was fine til last 10 mins and that she would give more details soon, anyone know details lol!
I love birth stories :)


----------



## Mizze

I love getting our veggies from the local farm shop - so much nicer. 

When im not pregnant we will get more eggs from SIL - but at the moment im using red lion stamped ones so I can have runny eggs! 

Mizze


----------



## sammiwry

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/583c595d.jpg sorry but I'm proud of my roast 


Mizze I don't like eating the bits where the meat has attached to the bone so easier just avoid meat on the bone


----------



## cho

omg thats one big roast lol, i could quite easy gobble it though!
Dh made sheperds pie mmmmm


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> omg thats one big roast lol, i could quite easy gobble it though!
> Dh made sheperds pie mmmmm

Big is an understatement! I am now stuffed and unable to move!


----------



## KellyC75

Wow Sammi....That is a huge platefull, bet it was yummy :cloud9:

Congrats on your new car Mizzie, how great to have it sorted before Lo is here :thumbup:

Im getting my (filthy:blush:) car valeted this week...Cant wait :happydance:


----------



## xkirstyx

wow sammi thats some roast!


----------



## Mizze

Yumm Sammi -looks lovely! We are having left over chinese takeaway for dinner tonight!


Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze congrats on the new car!!

Some twat hit mine innthe car park and put a scratch in the bumper that's deep :-(

The roast was very yummy! But now I have no excuses not to cook one more often!


----------



## sammiwry

And now im regretting the huge roast after dh pointed out 2 stretchies on my stomach :-(


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> What is the fasinacation with kfc? I don't like eating meat off the bone if I can help it so avoid kfc but lately everyones been talking about kfc on here

ooh I love meat on the bone its so juicy and tasty! I cant eat kfc cos of the bread coating but man I miss it - been craving a pizza lately too :( 



c.holdway said:



> you girls always make me hungry when i get on here, bad influence!
> God i want this baby out today he wont stop moving and its so painful grr
> i will be fine by tomorrow lol.
> Hope someone has a bubba tonight i love to hear someone else has!
> has anyone heard about lozzys birth story? i no she updated a few days back and said it was fine til last 10 mins and that she would give more details soon, anyone know details lol!
> I love birth stories :)

I know how you feel Charlotte I'm in agony from Ava moving so much my tummy is so sore think it must be cos theyre so big now and the fluid starts to decrease in the last month so you feel everything :( 

I'm also scared she's going to turn but as I said earlier everything feels in the same place so think she just doesnt have enough room to now anyuway and like some of you said Id know cos itd really hurt! 

nothing from lozzy shes put some piccies on facebook but nothing else and her journal isnt updated either! I hope Niamh's off the iv now though! 



sammiwry said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> omg thats one big roast lol, i could quite easy gobble it though!
> Dh made sheperds pie mmmmm
> 
> Big is an understatement! I am now stuffed and unable to move!Click to expand...

OMG I would only be able to manage a few mouthfuls of that Sammi! I can barely eat anything!

We went to Harvester and I ate about 4 mouthfuls of of chicken, some chips and couldnt eat anything else did have a bit of ice cream though :) 

my belly is so sore and itchy again! the rash is more or less gone but it wont stop itching no matter how much calamine lotion or E45 itch relief cream I put on :cry: its driving me up the wall


----------



## sammiwry

Ness I ate the whole plate full!!


----------



## xkirstyx

sammi how did u manage it all? i wouldnt of been able to eat half of that!


----------



## Nessicle

:shock:


----------



## cho

Does anyone get burning at the top of there bump, just under my left boob, every night it burns at the top of my bump, thought it was were my boob was prob sitting on it lol, but there is nothing there?


----------



## xkirstyx

c.holdway said:


> Does anyone get burning at the top of there bump, just under my left boob, every night it burns at the top of my bump, thought it was were my boob was prob sitting on it lol, but there is nothing there?

yeah i get burning or somethings goes numb :shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

Woah sammi! Thats a mammoth portion :haha: looks scrummy tho, i love my roasts! Decided to do an online shop this week, just done it and done a fortnights worth to cover for when baby comes (if he is not too late :cry:) Gunna be a huge delivery!


----------



## Pixxie

Everyone still pregnant? :haha: 

My belly feels really heavy today actually, can see why lots of women pop! 

Hope everyone is ok, don't think I've missed anything but I havnt read all the posts xxx


----------



## sammiwry

xkirstyx said:


> sammi how did u manage it all? i wouldnt of been able to eat half of that!

Erm I'm not sure?!



Nessicle said:


> :shock:

My poor belly is in :shock: now lol


Pixxie I'm hoping I'm still pregnant with a baby and not a food baby!!


----------



## sammiwry

Wonder if the full moon will trigger labours for any of us?!


----------



## Pixxie

I reckon we will have at least one go tonight :winkwink: 

Does anyone elses bump feel unusually heavy tonight? Maybe it's psychological :haha: xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> I reckon we will have at least one go tonight :winkwink:
> 
> Does anyone elses bump feel unusually heavy tonight? Maybe it's psychological :haha: xxx

Wonder who if someone does go?!

My bump feels heavy but I'm not surprised after my dinner :haha:


----------



## mrsbling

sammiwry said:


> Wonder if the full moon will trigger labours for any of us?!

Lets hope so :) ............... I have been looking outside to see if I can see it, but we have too many trees outside obscuring the sky.

Maybe I should go outside and see if I can stand under it lol :haha: ...... surely its worth a try lol ;) x


----------



## Pixxie

It's worth a shot! :) xx


----------



## mrsbling

I have been doing some Christmas shopping online, and Debenhams have some great offers on with free delivery - but apparently it finishes tonight ............... but they always say that lol.

............got nearly all presents now :) except for one secret santa gift - and I havent got a clue what I am supposed to get for them?????? maybe I will just get something funny like those racing grandmas or something :shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

Could be any of us :haha:

Mine feels very heavy too pixxie, really uncomfy today :cry: And actually have been leaking a fair bit today but think it could be more to do with the :sex: :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Gunna be a huge delivery!

The shopping or your Baby....:dohh::haha:



mrsbling said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Wonder if the full moon will trigger labours for any of us?!
> 
> Lets hope so :) ............... I have been looking outside to see if I can see it, but we have too many trees outside obscuring the sky.
> 
> *Maybe I should go outside and see if I can stand under it lol *:haha: ...... surely its worth a try lol ;) xClick to expand...

Yes, go & do a moon dance....:haha: Good luck


----------



## xkirstyx

my bump is really heavy aswell and tmi i think im having a big clear out!


----------



## KellyC75

I have had a very heavy bump for a few days now....Turning over in bed is awfull, I have to help it move with me :wacko:


----------



## Kerrieann

Kelly i have to move mine with me too :cry: realloy painful; overwise and sometimes feel like i pull something?! :shrug:

Oh and to the huge delivery, i think both!! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

What a joke x factor is


----------



## WILSMUM

Wow Sammi! I had roast chicken dinner tonight but was probably a quarter of yr plate!!!!

DH is currently trying to work out the steriliser so we can make up some bottles before we go to bed to take with us tomorrow just in case!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

WILSMUM said:


> Wow Sammi! I had roast chicken dinner tonight but was probably a quarter of yr plate!!!!
> 
> DH is currently trying to work out the steriliser so we can make up some bottles before we go to bed to take with us tomorrow just in case!!!

eeeeeek im soooooooo excited for you :happydance: cant beleave ur meeting ue bubs tomorrow!!!!!!!:baby:


----------



## sammiwry

I think the chicken was meant for 4 poss 6 people! But Rox had some as a treat with her dinner


----------



## sammiwry

Forgot to say wilsmum, hope it all goes well tomorrow and you don't have to wait too long to meet your new bouncing baby! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Pixxie

I can't believe you're having your baby tomorrow! Good luck xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Omg wilsmum thats so exciting!!!! Oh wish i knew when mine was coming, im sooo jealous :haha: Hope it all goes well and cant wait to hear updates, what time is ur section? x


----------



## KellyC75

WILSMUM said:


> Wow Sammi! I had roast chicken dinner tonight but was probably a quarter of yr plate!!!!
> 
> DH is currently trying to work out the steriliser so we can make up some bottles before we go to bed to take with us tomorrow just in case!!!

Im so excited for you....:happydance: :baby::cloud9:

How are you ever gonna sleep? :shrug: I dont know how im gonna the nite before?.....But we must :winkwink:


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrieann said:


> I thought there was one on the 5th dec? x

I'm pretty sure the 5th is a new moon rather than a full moon.



sammiwry said:


> Ness I ate the whole plate full!!

I would have eaten the entire lot and then had pudding :blush: haha!



c.holdway said:


> Does anyone get burning at the top of there bump, just under my left boob, every night it burns at the top of my bump, thought it was were my boob was prob sitting on it lol, but there is nothing there?

No I don't I'm afraid hun. Maybe it's the stretching as your bump gets lower :shrug:



Pixxie said:


> Everyone still pregnant? :haha:
> 
> My belly feels really heavy today actually, can see why lots of women pop!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok, don't think I've missed anything but I havnt read all the posts xxx

Yep definately still pregnant! 



sammiwry said:


> What a joke x factor is


Couldn't agree more. This year is pants :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## sammiwry

I erm did have pudding too! Had a slice of cheesecake! 


Why is Wagner still there?!


----------



## ducky1502

Me and OH dtd earlier and I'm walking like we were at it for 3 hrs rather than the quick 20mins :rofl: it's not easy to get a session in when he's working nights! But I think sex at least every other day is going to become a must from now.


----------



## ducky1502

sammiwry said:


> I erm did have pudding too! Had a slice of cheesecake!
> 
> 
> Why is Wagner still there?!

:thumbup: for the cheesecake! Sounds scrummy :)

No idea why he's still there, so gutted, I actually liked Paige!


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I erm did have pudding too! Had a slice of cheesecake!
> 
> 
> Why is Wagner still there?!
> 
> :thumbup: for the cheesecake! Sounds scrummy :)
> 
> No idea why he's still there, so gutted, I actually liked Paige!Click to expand...

It was, tesco chocolate cheesecake!

Im gutted with tonights result neither deserved to be in the bottom!

Least you can get some dtd in! Rox makes it impossible!


----------



## Kerrieann

ducky1502 said:


> Me and OH dtd earlier and I'm walking like we were at it for 3 hrs rather than the quick 20mins :rofl: it's not easy to get a session in when he's working nights! But I think sex at least every other day is going to become a must from now.

20 mins!!! That would be quiet a workout for me lo :haha: Think we managed 1-2 mins earlier :haha: My dh has never lasted long unless hes had a drink :wacko: We dtd every other day at least now:winkwink:

Whats a new moon?


----------



## ducky1502

I was just wondering when and how often you all get BH?


----------



## nikki-lou25

When the moon is in shadow. Opposite to a full moon :)


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> I was just wondering when and how often you all get BH?

Mine varies, i notice more after I've had a cup of rlt though


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm still losing plug but nothing much happening! Its gone from brown streaked to pinky red! I'd like baby to hang on for a day or 2 I'd possible coz I can't get my head round it atm!! Eek

Wilsmum good luck tomorrow :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

ducky1502 said:


> I was just wondering when and how often you all get BH?

I get them loads & they are painfull too....when i went for monitoring the other day, it showed up 8 in 45minutes

I mentioned that to midwife, she said that was normal!


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> It was, tesco chocolate cheesecake!

I bought that yesterday...the one with 2 slices, had one yesterday & now want the other one, but too late now, would suffer with indegestion/heartburn

I'll save it for tommorow :winkwink:


----------



## xkirstyx

eeek nikki are u able to have ur homebirth just now if u do go into labour?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yeah as long as all is ok with baby! I'm 37+1 according to the hospital but I think I'm just 37 weeks!


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> It was, tesco chocolate cheesecake!
> 
> I bought that yesterday...the one with 2 slices, had one yesterday & now want the other one, but too late now, would suffer with indegestion/heartburn
> 
> I'll save it for tommorow :winkwink:Click to expand...

That's what me and dh had


----------



## WILSMUM

Kerrieann said:


> Omg wilsmum thats so exciting!!!! Oh wish i knew when mine was coming, im sooo jealous :haha: Hope it all goes well and cant wait to hear updates, what time is ur section? x

Thanks everyone for your good wishes etc, haven;t got a set time but go to be at the hospital at 7:15am in the morning so will be up early and leaving the house at half 6!!!!! Think its just a case of waiting till theatre is free as obviously they'll have to deal with emergencies etc first!

Am off to bed now, dunno how I'm gonna sleep tbh, feeling really worried and anxious now, all seems a bit more real the closer it gets esp with sorting the bottles etc out and I just unpacked my hospital bag so I could pack the nappes etc into the changing bag instead!!!!! 

Night all and will get DH to update FB tomorrow once bubs is here!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Im so excited... All these babies :)

Nikki if anything happens you better text me!!

I keep thinking im going to be the last dreamer left with no baby lol.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I will do Zoe but even the hospital said they've known people have a show a few weeks before so I could still be like a whale til EDD! Lol

I am so so tired after aimees sleep strike lastnight! Prayin she sleeps well!!


----------



## cho

hey ducky, i have no signs of bubs coming either so maybe were both be here till the end of dec lol
Good luck anouska cant wait to hear what you have (thinking boy)
Kerri you make me laugh your poor hubby lol x


----------



## ducky1502

Im happy for baby to stay put til his due date but if he could please send me a postcard with the date he plans on turning up that would be GREAT :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

I've left OH in bed and decided to stay up later to see if it helps me sleep my belly is so itchy too so gotta wait for that to settle! 

I've given up on x factor it's shocking this year! 

Ava is absolutely all over the place lately OH felt her earlier and said "she's ripe!" I think he's right she's ready now! She's defo still breech I've been feeling her head butt my stomach and can feel her knees low down in my pelvis! 

Ducky my bump feels mega heavy but has for a week or so now I can barely walk! Turning over in bed is impossible I have to get out to turn over!


----------



## xkirstyx

well emily is moving loads 2night and getting shooting pains in my cervix omg it hurts! shes had the hiccups loads 2day aswell!


----------



## EmyDra

Super good luck and :dust:!

This time tomorrow you'll be cuddling your LO!


----------



## ducky1502

If you have a csection in the UK how long do you have to stay in hospital for?! 

Cause I've just thought that the mw said they would probably induce me about 10days over so that would be about 20th/21st dec, so if they try and induce me and after 24hrs or so it doesn't work and they want me to have a section that could mean I'll be in hospital on xmas day if I have to stay a few days........ i DO NOT want to be in hospital at xmas!!!! Something else to worry about now :dohh: excellent!!


----------



## xkirstyx

48hrs i think?


----------



## Nessicle

Depends ducky - they won't let you go til you've been for a number two so just fib and tell them you've done one or they'll keep you in longer than 48 hours xx


----------



## xkirstyx

Can't sleep. Keep getting pains : (


----------



## spencerbear

Guessing yesterday was a 1 off then, as here i am again, sat in the dark downstairs with the laptop :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

wondering if we get anymore baby news in the morning besides wilsmum........


----------



## Mincholada

hehe... not from me ;-/ south florida's moon is covered by rain clouds and nothing is going on. baby E is moving along as gentle as always and i just spilled the water/fat out of a package of sliced salmon onto my beige colored couch! :(

in addition, i just found out that FOB has been back to the US since 12.nov, so he hasn't been gone to finland for his job for 2 months like he said. i also read him bragging about working 100h/week and sailing with "his ship" (royal caribbean's allure of the seas) for this weekend. "good" to know he's enjoying himself, making lots of money and still not contributing a thing for baby, while i was sitting here once again worrying about not getting rent from him on the 1st as he was supposed to be overseas and i didn't get a reply to my "friendly reminder" e-mail last week.

what an idiot! now since he's "around", he'll hopefully at least drop off rent. wonder if his timing is gonna be as great as at the beginning of september when he bumped into me in the apartment and started his insults.... oh joy! let's see what this next couple of days have in store!

at least i'm munching on a super nice, fresh pineapple right now :) yum yum!
work again tomorrow and then i have my two-day "weekend". can't wait!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

They said to me that they usually like to keep you in for 2 nights after an elective c-section but that as this isn't my first if everything goes OK and both me and baby are fine then I should be able to go home tomorrrow afternoon!

Have fun without me girls and don't have too many more babies while I'm away!!!! And those with FB keep an eye out for updates!!! ;o)


----------



## Nessicle

Hope you managed some sleep Anouska! Can't wait for an update! 

I managed 3am to 5.45am with a toilet trip in-between exhausted is not the word! Back to bed for mexwhen OH leaves for work in ten mins!


----------



## Mincholada

Good Luck Anouska!!! Don't know what to bet on with you... there's such a 50/50 chance... lol ;)

Good (Morning)Night Ness! I'll join you! Hoping for some tight sleep for both of us for some hours at least.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Well my baby is a tease but to say I'm not entirely ready I feel a bit deflated that nothin has happened :(

I'm think maybe next weekend will be the one?


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh hope Wilsmum is going good :) So exciting that she gets to meet her LO :)
I wonder if it will be boy or girl ??? Hmmmmm....
Any other babies ?? :)


----------



## sammiwry

My bump seems to of shrunk :-s


----------



## Pixxie

We all still here then? Bugger :haha:


----------



## cho

Damn it!


----------



## cho

Pixxie said:


> We all still here then? Bugger :haha:

:haha::dohh:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yup still here, looks like Wilsmums yellow bump will make the next apperance!


----------



## Kerrieann

Still here and have woke up very ill :cry: this is the worst cough/sore throat ive ever had, its burning!!!

On a happier note im in single figurs now and im due next week!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## wishingforbub

YAY kerrie !!!!! :)


----------



## mummyclo

Morning...:flower:
Ahhh single figures!
Nothing from Anouska yet.....am waiting eagerly so i can update asap!
SOoo excited :happydance:
I am just in pain all the time now....want him to come out! :cry:


----------



## wishingforbub

aaaw shame mummyclo... you are so close now !! :)


----------



## cho

wow for single figures
chloe :hugs: i hope your bubs comes soon xx


----------



## sammiwry

36weeks +3 bump pics

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/ebda95ca.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/f971a237.jpg


----------



## cho

great bump :)


----------



## mummyclo

Your bump is so neat Sammi! 
Is rox wanting a bump pic done too? :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Great bump sammi x

What can i take for my sore throat and cough girls? x


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Your bump is so neat Sammi!
> Is rox wanting a bump pic done too? :haha:

I feel small today :-s with a lot of pressure in my hips :-s

Rox trys to make an appearance in all my bump pics bless her! She's a bit young to be needing bump pics yet though!!


----------



## spencerbear

Stupid full moon, giving everyone hope....

Love the fact that rox wants in on every photo, patch just looks at me strangely lol


----------



## xkirstyx

morning yup looks like we are all still here! i was having contractions all night but stopped this morning :(


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Great bump sammi x
> 
> What can i take for my sore throat and cough girls? x

Kerrie I took lemsip the other week which some pharmacists say is fine and others say you cant take :-s


----------



## mummyclo

You can take paracetamol Kerrie, thats about it or anything like a cold drink...but ONLY with paracetamol in :)
Maybe he has moved down Sammi :shrug:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> You can take paracetamol Kerrie, thats about it or anything like a cold drink...but ONLY with paracetamol in :)
> Maybe he has moved down Sammi :shrug:

Hoping he's engaged more as really want to try and get him out a bit early



spencerbear said:


> Stupid full moon, giving everyone hope....
> 
> Love the fact that rox wants in on every photo, patch just looks at me strangely lol

Yet if I try and photo her she doesn't want to be photographed!


----------



## ducky1502

Still here... Had hideous BH last night and couldnt sleep as early as i wanted. This morning i couldnt run to the loo quick enough when i woke up lol.... Niiiiice! Haha.


----------



## mummyclo

I think my bubs had deffinately engaged, it hurts all the time :cry:
If not then i wont be happy!!


----------



## Pixxie

Kerrieann said:


> Still here and have woke up very ill :cry: this is the worst cough/sore throat ive ever had, its burning!!!
> 
> On a happier note im in single figurs now and im due next week!!!!!!! :yipee:

:happydance: 



Kerrieann said:


> Great bump sammi x
> 
> What can i take for my sore throat and cough girls? x

Paracetamol and buttercup cough syrup :thumbup: I think strepsils are ok too xxx


----------



## mrsbling

Well thought I would log on to see if anyone had been affected by the full moon......

I have soooo much pressure down below now, that I could hardly walk this morning???? It took me ages to walk downstairs, So I am just going to sit/lie on sofa until my sister arrives this afternoon - lets hope this means she is engaged :)

Cant wait to hear about WIlsmum..... can someone update on here as I havent added anyone on facebook..... probably because my profile would bore you all as I hardly ever go on or update lol :)


----------



## sammiwry

I know madden was 3/5ths engaged Thursday hopefully he'll be more engaged on Thursday when midwife comes to do my home visit she's also going to do my 38 week appointment at the same time


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann, why not try some honey & lemon and a paracetamol.......you homemade lemsip :)

All of the lecturers where I used to work used to drink honey in hot water to get rid if sore throats - they were self employed and needed to be able to speak....... it seemed to work really well, and they would prob have 4 or 5 cups per day min :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

I can hardly walk either....i get stabbing pains as well..so i have to stop!


----------



## mrsbling

I was 3/5 engaged last thursday, so lets hope we both have engaged :thumbup:


----------



## spencerbear

36 weeks and counting lol

Ive dropped everyone off and have come home to watch jezza and eat fresh pineapple...... if they are all really lucky i might venture into kitchen later and wash up breakfast dishes :haha::haha:

Ive got consultant tomorrow and what should be my last scan. 

Sorry your feeling so ill kerrie, hope it passes by quickly x x


----------



## mummyclo

Think i will have a bath in a bit and maybe muster the energy to clean and wash up :(


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> I can hardly walk either....i get stabbing pains as well..so i have to stop!

Its making me think about how painful labour is gonna be now, if I am moaning already .............. I mean who knows what their pain threshold is like until they are actually in labour :shrug: 

Mental note..... must listen to effective birthing CD today to keep me calm & relaxed :wacko:


----------



## sammiwry

Poor guy on jezza Kyle has sex in his sleep :-s


----------



## mummyclo

mrsbling said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I can hardly walk either....i get stabbing pains as well..so i have to stop!
> 
> Its making me think about how painful labour is gonna be now, if I am moaning already .............. I mean who knows what their pain threshold is like until they are actually in labour :shrug:
> 
> Mental note..... must listen to effective birthing CD today to keep me calm & relaxed :wacko:Click to expand...

I think its a different pain though, im not having contractions....just painful stabbing in my cervix. Lets hope its getting me used to the pain! :haha:
NOT!


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> Poor guy on jezza Kyle has sex in his sleep :-s

:rofl: I was like yea whatever! :haha:


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> Think i will have a bath in a bit and maybe muster the energy to clean and wash up :(

Oh I did all of the cleaning as soon as I got up, as I was hoping it would distract me from the pain....... but it didnt lol ... but the house is lovely and clean :winkwink:


----------



## - Butterfly -

doodle74 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wanted to announce the arrival of baby Molly! She made her entrance at 16.50pm yesterday by emergency section. Waters broke at home at 2.15 and we were in theatre by 4pm. She was breech and weighed in at 9lb 11oz! She's in special care as she needs a hand breathing but is doing ok.
> 
> Huge congrats to Lozzy too! X

 Aww congrats. Hope Molly is home soon xx



Kerrieann said:


> Omg wilsmum thats so exciting!!!
> 
> Sammi i had a rubbish night too with all the pain and i get the numbness too, thought my waters had broke too! I dreamt i did and it woke me up so ran to loo and i hadnt lol, i did get alot of pinkish stuff on tissue when i wiped last nite and have had a lot of watery disharge in night too!
> 
> Just had a message from a lady who had her babies a while a go now but need to update the list for her, she had her twin girls at 29 weeks and unfortunetly 1 didnt make it, i will update first page for you with names x

 Aww that's so sad that one girl didn't make it. I am now going to stop wishing my baby out early. Hope mum is ok :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

FAT BABY FOR ME!!!!

Well I've had a quick read back - wasn't too bad considering I've not been on here since Friday!! Hi to everyone. Good luck today Anouska - so excited to hear your news.

I had a terrible night sleep - similar to lots of other dreamers really. I was cramping ALL night too. Cramps have stopped now so that was weird.

I'm off to do my brothers ironing now - not looking forward to it but I will take lots of breaks.

See you later xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xkirstyx

im waiting on OH coming home so i can finish sorting babys room!


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Poor guy on jezza Kyle has sex in his sleep :-s
> 
> :rofl: I was like yea whatever! :haha:Click to expand...

How could you? He seemed quite genuine to me! And for once I wasn't keen on Grahams advice for him :-(


----------



## cho

I have dye on my hair and i am now due to take it off, im going to have to do it over the bath, my back is going to seize lol, lets hope i get abck out lol x


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> I think its a different pain though, im not having contractions....just painful stabbing in my cervix. Lets hope its getting me used to the pain! :haha:
> NOT!

yeah maybe we are in training lol :thumbup:


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh that reminds me charlotte, ive had my hair dyed red and normally shower but had to have a bath last night as getting a new shower screen fitted tonight and when i layed back and washed my hair the bath went bright red, like id been murdered!!!! Is this going to be a problem in the birthing pool????? Dont think a bloody bath is good when in labour :wacko:


----------



## ducky1502

If we dont hear from you we will send the armed forces charlotte :haha:

Need to go to primark to buy some slippers for the hospital. I just cant be bothered. Been putting it off for over a wk though... Oops!


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> Ooh that reminds me charlotte, ive had my hair dyed red and normally shower but had to have a bath last night as getting a new shower screen fitted tonight and when i layed back and washed my hair the bath went bright red, like id been murdered!!!! Is this going to be a problem in the birthing pool????? Dont think a bloody bath is good when in labour :wacko:

Kerrieann, Have you only just dyed it in the last day or two? as theres generally still some residue for a day or so. If you just wash it a few times and put on some the conditioner they give you with the colour, it should be fine (my sister is a hairdresser, and I used to change my colour every few weeks - to her horror!!!!!)


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> If we dont hear from you we will send the armed forces charlotte :haha:
> 
> Need to go to primark to buy some slippers for the hospital. I just cant be bothered. Been putting it off for over a wk though... Oops!

Does prince wills rescue helicopter come this far down south?!


This morning with Holly and phil is funny! I really need to wash up from last night but rox is asleep cuddling her brother and I dont like disturbing her :-(


----------



## Kerrieann

No it was done over a week ago but think it hasnt taken aswell as it should with being pregnant!


----------



## xkirstyx

yeah kerrie ur hair should be fine after a couple of washes x


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> No it was done over a week ago but think it hasnt taken aswell as it should with being pregnant!

I am sure theres so conditioner that you can buy that helps lock in the colour - but cant for the life of me remeber what its called???? 

When I dyed mine a while back I had the same problem, but re-did it about 3 weeks ago with Excel 10 and its been great ever since :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks girls, just worrying they will tell me im not allowed in the birthing pool because of it!!


----------



## xkirstyx

will ur hair even be touching the water much?


----------



## hopefully2

Aaaah girls i really thought the full moon would bring at least one of us a bit of news!! Thought i was in early labour last night going to bed but figured when i woke this morning at 8am that wasn't the case.

Looks like its all down to anouska this morning to bring us some baby news!!
Hope she is not waiting around too long


----------



## sammiwry

I need my roots doing but think I shall get them done after madden arrives as a bit of a pamper treat


----------



## mummyclo

I used to dye my hair red all the time.....it used to come out in every bath or shower, till it had faded! Then i had to dye it again! :haha:
I really need my hair doing/dying :(


----------



## hopefully2

My birthday is a few days after bubs is due so have told hubbie i want a hair makeover!!


----------



## sammiwry

I swear the inch and a bit I had off mine has already grown back :-s


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> Ooh that reminds me charlotte, ive had my hair dyed red and normally shower but had to have a bath last night as getting a new shower screen fitted tonight and when i layed back and washed my hair the bath went bright red, like id been murdered!!!! Is this going to be a problem in the birthing pool????? Dont think a bloody bath is good when in labour :wacko:

Im sure it will be fine lol:haha: ive just dyed my shower curtain brown oohps lol
well i did it but my back is very sore now lol, i walk around with a hunchback half the time i think lol


ducky1502 said:


> If we dont hear from you we will send the armed forces charlotte :haha:
> 
> Need to go to primark to buy some slippers for the hospital. I just cant be bothered. Been putting it off for over a wk though... Oops!

:haha: i still need to get some slippers ooh and i could do with a new dressing gown too, next has just upped my limit on my ctredit account and im soo trying very hard to keep away lol


Kerrieann said:


> Thanks girls, just worrying they will tell me im not allowed in the birthing pool because of it!!

you do make me laugh, sure it will be fine and i dont know what ur planning on doing kerrie but i dont think your going to be doing lengths in the pool lol


xkirstyx said:


> will ur hair even be touching the water much?

kerrie plans on handstands in the water:haha:


hopefully2 said:


> My birthday is a few days after bubs is due so have told hubbie i want a hair makeover!!

sounds great im getting my hair cut tommorrow cant bloody wait, i dont get them to clour it as its soo expensive! 
Although i plan to go back blonde in summer so will be expensive then as i wont do that myself i always ended up with ginger bits everywhere


----------



## mummyclo

My nails seem to be growing really quick too.....


----------



## cho

oh no i have just discovered loads of brown streaks all over my chest from it too lol, brillinat! lucky it didnt touch my belly thats thick of fur and would be very dark too!


----------



## hopefully2

c.holdway said:


> oh no i have just discovered loads of brown streaks all over my chest from it too lol, brillinat! lucky it didnt touch my belly thats thick of fur and would be very dark too!

Thats given me the giggles :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

:rofl: charlotte you moo laughing at me!!! Now im laughing at you :rofl: :haha: Dunno what im going to be doing in pool tbh but midwife did say some women take bath pillows so they can lay back and float, suppose ill just make sure i keep my head outta the water lol, the pools are huge, how bigs the ones u will be using charlotte? x


----------



## Nessicle

Mincholada said:


> Good Luck Anouska!!! Don't know what to bet on with you... there's such a 50/50 chance... lol ;)
> 
> Good (Morning)Night Ness! I'll join you! Hoping for some tight sleep for both of us for some hours at least.

ha ha yeah definitely a 50/50 chance Minch! lol 

I had about 2.5 hours sleep then went back to bed when OH left for work at 7.30am and got up half an hour ago..i feel worse if thats possible!! I think I just have to sleep as and when I can - good practice for when Ava comes I suppose!! Shes become mega active on a night now think it must be cos she's run out of room lol 



sammiwry said:


> My bump seems to of shrunk :-s

mine too Sammi it doesnt seem to be growing thank god ha ha great bumpy pic by the way though it looks quite low now!



Pixxie said:


> We all still here then? Bugger :haha:

:rofl: yup - my phone vibrated at 6am this morning and I got out of bed fast thinking Sammi or Nat had text me to say they'd gone in to labour - it was chuffing diary reminder for a work meeting I used to have on a Monday with my boss!! grr!!!



Kerrieann said:


> Still here and have woke up very ill :cry: this is the worst cough/sore throat ive ever had, its burning!!!
> 
> On a happier note im in single figurs now and im due next week!!!!!!! :yipee:

:happydance: for single figures!!! try honey and lemon tincture from boots its fine to take like cough medicine but its not a medicine - a doctor told me cough medicines are pointless because they go in your stomach rather than on your lungs where the problem is but they can help with a sore throat

also hot water, honey and a slice of lemon is lovely and soothing :thumbup: and paracetamol of course!



mummyclo said:


> Morning...:flower:
> Ahhh single figures!
> Nothing from Anouska yet.....am waiting eagerly so i can update asap!
> SOoo excited :happydance:
> I am just in pain all the time now....want him to come out! :cry:

gosh chloe I'm in pain all the time and I'm not 38 weeks and neither is Ava engaged due to being breech so god help me if she does turn and I go to your stage!



ducky1502 said:


> If we dont hear from you we will send the armed forces charlotte :haha:
> 
> Need to go to primark to buy some slippers for the hospital. I just cant be bothered. Been putting it off for over a wk though... Oops!

I bought some off Matalans website for £3! try Asda and Tesco too when you do your weekly shop cos least you can kill two birds with one stone!


----------



## spencerbear

ok, this is strange for me but i havent stopped eating yet...so far today ive had bowl of ready brek, 1/4 of a pineapple, 2 cheese cobs, crisps and slice of carrot cake all washed down with a glass of milk :dohh::dohh: ive barely eaten for weeks!!!!

:haha::haha: at both kerrie and charlotte


----------



## mummyclo

Gah i really can't be arsed to do anything! :(
I think my lil man has got a small head, because he moves it around in my pelvis :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

As for me apart from another shocking nights sleep, got strong BH's and little shooting pains across my bump but dont think it means anything! swelling in my ankles seems to have gone down :happydance: weird how its just gone more or less! maybe its a good sign??

nervious and anxious about mw tomorrow - she's so active I'm worried she's turned but don't think she has, I know there's no point worrying about it cos its beyond my control but its just on my mind constantly at the moment that must be contributing to my lack of sleep!

it's actually so painful when she moves now and she does really jerky harsh movements which worry me sometiems! will mention to mw tomorrow anyway. 

just had a runny yolk egg in a roll....:blush: the white was all cooked it'll be safe at this stage won't it? it was yummy! been craving one for ages!!

anyone else's bump feel sore where bubs moves? I have a really sore spot near my left rib and at the mw appt she said that'll be where baby's head is and thats why I'm sore...?


----------



## Nessicle

maybe you're fuelling up Emma!


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> My nails seem to be growing really quick too.....

Mine aren't :-( I want my lovely long nails back :-(


----------



## cho

kerrie my pools massive too, it was recently refurbed ive been trying to find a video they had of it but cant find it x


----------



## spencerbear

Nessicle said:


> maybe you're fuelling up Emma!

Dont think im that lucky, ill probably still be sat here at new year lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Ness ive been my eggs like that all the way through, its fine so long as they are lion stamped! And it hurts me too when he moves, not even just the jolty movements but the squimy ones too!


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> My nails seem to be growing really quick too.....
> 
> Mine aren't :-( I want my lovely long nails back :-(Click to expand...

mine did in first tri but been crap and not grown lately!


----------



## Kerrieann

I love that the pool is huge, its also got spot lights that go all round the bottom so you can have all the lights off so hopefully will give a "calming effect" :haha: Wish we could have them slightly hotter tho!


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> Ness ive been my eggs like that all the way through, its fine so long as they are lion stamped! And it hurts me too when he moves, not even just the jolty movements but the squimy ones too!

oh good cos I really enjoyed it :haha: want another now though!

I was naughty and ate normal pizza last night but had no pain so thats a plus! 

glad its not just my girl who hurts lol I feel like a bad mother for begging her to stop moving around so much especially when I know I'd worry if she didnt move!


----------



## mummyclo

:yipee: ANOUSKA HAD A GIRL!!! 6lb 2 and they are both fine!! :happydance:
Her OH sounded so sweet bless him! He said it was easier to call coz he was still shakey! Bless! :cloud9:


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> I love that the pool is huge, its also got spot lights that go all round the bottom so you can have all the lights off so hopefully will give a "calming effect" :haha: Wish we could have them slightly hotter tho!

mine too lol, and around the room :) x


----------



## Kerrieann

OMG Congrats anouska!!!!! :yipee: knew it would be a girl! Tiny too :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## cho

woooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!
Congrats to anouska and family, bet she is chuffed, damn it i was soo wrong thinking boy lol xxxx


----------



## cho

omg why am i so emotional lol


----------



## Kerrieann

:hugs: charlotte :hugs: Its because it will be you soon!! x


----------



## Nessicle

anyone elses nesting instinct not kicked in? I just cant be arsed, my house is a shit hole lol the bathroom is desperate to be cleaned but I just dont have the energy!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: I nearly cried on the phone! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> :yipee: ANOUSKA HAD A GIRL!!! 6lb 2 and they are both fine!! :happydance:
> Her OH sounded so sweet bless him! He said it was easier to call coz he was still shakey! Bless! :cloud9:

OMG!!!!! :happydance: awww so happy for them I said 6lb 6oz so not too far off but I was convinced she was having a boy! Aw how lovelys he has one of each!! 

thanks for the update Chloe!


----------



## Nessicle

Charlotte I think we all thought boy cos her lil girl hid away and was so neat and she never really put any weight on so defied all the old wives tales of having a girl!

I on the other hand got hers and my share of the fat arse and thighs associated with having a girl :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Poor guy on jezza Kyle has sex in his sleep :-s
> 
> :rofl: I was like yea whatever! :haha:Click to expand...

I would think this but my OH has actually DTD with me while he was asleep! It was back when 3am sex was a regular thing for us so I didn't think anything of it until he woke up half way through and started freaking out because he didn't know what was going on! He sleepwalks quite a lot though. 



Nessicle said:


> As for me apart from another shocking nights sleep, got strong BH's and little shooting pains across my bump but dont think it means anything! swelling in my ankles seems to have gone down :happydance: weird how its just gone more or less! maybe its a good sign??
> 
> nervious and anxious about mw tomorrow - she's so active I'm worried she's turned but don't think she has, I know there's no point worrying about it cos its beyond my control but its just on my mind constantly at the moment that must be contributing to my lack of sleep!
> 
> it's actually so painful when she moves now and she does really jerky harsh movements which worry me sometiems! will mention to mw tomorrow anyway.
> 
> just had a runny yolk egg in a roll....:blush: the white was all cooked it'll be safe at this stage won't it? it was yummy! been craving one for ages!!
> 
> anyone else's bump feel sore where bubs moves? I have a really sore spot near my left rib and at the mw appt she said that'll be where baby's head is and thats why I'm sore...?

Ness I've eaten runny eggs all the way through, all lion stamped eggs come from chickens vaccinated against salmonella :thumbup: 

LO really hurts me with what I'm presuming are her elbows! She really digs them into me sometimes. Also she does this thing where she stretches her legs out as far as she can, so I have feet sticking out one side and all her back sticking out the other (kinda hard to understand, she is lay in an odd position!) and that REALLY hurts, feels like my belly will split. All I can say is she must have daddy's long legs :haha:



mummyclo said:


> :yipee: ANOUSKA HAD A GIRL!!! 6lb 2 and they are both fine!! :happydance:
> Her OH sounded so sweet bless him! He said it was easier to call coz he was still shakey! Bless! :cloud9:

:happydance: :dance: Weyhey! I knew it was a little girl! Aw she is so tiny, cant wait to see piccies!

Wish I could motivate myself, it's OH's fault for trying to make me stay in bed all day with him :haha: xxx


----------



## spencerbear

mummyclo said:


> :yipee: ANOUSKA HAD A GIRL!!! 6lb 2 and they are both fine!! :happydance:
> Her OH sounded so sweet bless him! He said it was easier to call coz he was still shakey! Bless! :cloud9:

Thats great news, im so happy for them x


----------



## Nessicle

pixxie I get Ava's elbows and hands up near my ribs it feels like she's scraping them down my uterus lol and her feet stamp in to my cervix yowzer! 

so uncomfortable isnt it?! I can feel her little knees in my hips too lol x


----------



## sammiwry

Wow what lovely news from anouska! 

I've washed up, cleaned the kitchen bar the floor, fixed the Hoover, hoovered, put the bed in to wash and now I'm about to wipe over the table and then have a well deserved rest


----------



## hopefully2

Excellent news, thrilled for their little family and can't believe its a little girl xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Morning all :flower:

I would hope that Anouska is having her LO anytime now :baby: Cant wait to hear....So thanks in advance to whomever is gonna update us :happydance: 




Nessicle said:


> I've left OH in bed and decided to stay up later to see if it helps me sleep my belly is so itchy too so gotta wait for that to settle!

Ness...Have you tried 'palmers cocoa butter'? I know ive said it before on here, but it really is the only thing that soothes my itching....:winkwink:
If you arent keen on the smell, they do a fragrance free one :thumbup:




ducky1502 said:


> If you have a csection in the UK how long do you have to stay in hospital for?!

With my 1st emergency csection (18yrs ago) I stayed in for about 4/5 days...With my 2nd I was in for about 3/4 days....My friend had her 3rd csection a few months back & as all was well with her & LO, she was home the next day!

I hope to only stay in a couple of days this time, fingers crossed :winkwink:



Kerrieann said:


> Still here and have woke up very ill :cry: this is the worst cough/sore throat ive ever had, its burning!!!
> 
> On a happier note im in single figurs now and im due next week!!!!!!! :yipee:

Aww, bless you....:hugs: I have had really blocked sinuses, which gave me headaches....I just drank loads of OJ & steam vicks, am defo getting better :thumbup: I dont like cough mixtures etc, swear they make you worse!:dohh:

Get well soon & yey :happydance: for single figures



Pixxie said:


> We all still here then? Bugger :haha:

I am....:winkwink: But feeling so much pressure down low, was really waddling to DS2's school this morning! :blush: Never had it with my Boys, they never engaged



mummyclo said:


> Morning...:flower:
> Ahhh single figures!
> Nothing from Anouska yet.....am waiting eagerly so i can update asap!
> SOoo excited :happydance:
> I am just in pain all the time now....want him to come out! :cry:

Yey...:happydance: Single figures....Hope you dont have much longer to wait



- Butterfly - said:


> FAT BABY FOR ME!!!!
> 
> Well I've had a quick read back - wasn't too bad considering I've not been on here since Friday!! Hi to everyone. Good luck today Anouska - so excited to hear your news.
> 
> I had a terrible night sleep - similar to lots of other dreamers really. I was cramping ALL night too. Cramps have stopped now so that was weird.
> 
> I'm off to do my brothers ironing now - not looking forward to it but I will take lots of breaks.
> 
> See you later xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Yey....:happydance: 'Fat' baby! :baby:

You are good doing your Brothers ironing....I really do need to do mine, but its not gonna get done by me laying in bed! :dohh::haha:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Kelly yeah I have tried it, only thing that helps in the slightest is lathering my tummy with calamine lotion - it's not itching from my growing bump though its from a rash and it gets worse with any form of heat or anything when I'm in bed I have to sit downstairs with practically no clothes on coated in calamine lotion lol xx


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> :yipee: ANOUSKA HAD A GIRL!!! 6lb 2 and they are both fine!! :happydance:
> Her OH sounded so sweet bless him! He said it was easier to call coz he was still shakey! Bless! :cloud9:

Wow Congratulations Wilsmum :) .... hope you are both home soon :) x


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> :yipee: ANOUSKA HAD A GIRL!!! 6lb 2 and they are both fine!! :happydance:
> Her OH sounded so sweet bless him! He said it was easier to call coz he was still shakey! Bless! :cloud9:


Amazing news :cloud9: I knew she would be along any minute (im hoping my LO will be born at 11am ish) 
*
Many Congratulations to them all on the birth of their Daughter/Sister.... Do we know her name yet?  Cant wait to see the little un *



Nessicle said:


> anyone elses nesting instinct not kicked in? I just cant be arsed, my house is a shit hole lol the bathroom is desperate to be cleaned but I just dont have the energy!


My nesting instinct has kicked in.....In my head, but not in reality :blush::haha::blush:


----------



## Kerrieann

Think they have name her alisa?


----------



## mummyclo

Her name is Alisa :)


----------



## KellyC75

Aww...lovely name :kiss:


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> anyone elses nesting instinct not kicked in? I just cant be arsed, my house is a shit hole lol the bathroom is desperate to be cleaned but I just dont have the energy!
> 
> 
> My nesting instinct has kicked in.....In my head, but not in reality :blush::haha::blush:Click to expand...

:rofl: yeah thats same as me Kelly! lol


----------



## sammiwry

Lovely name!! Any pics yet?!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> anyone elses nesting instinct not kicked in? I just cant be arsed, my house is a shit hole lol the bathroom is desperate to be cleaned but I just dont have the energy!
> 
> 
> My nesting instinct has kicked in.....In my head, but not in reality :blush::haha::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: yeah thats same as me Kelly! lolClick to expand...

Mines sort of kicked in, I've cleaned downstairs, need to do upstairs but I'll do that tomorrow....


----------



## mummyclo

Don't think so Sammi :(
I am so excited to meet my Little man now!! :cloud9:
Hurry up baby!


----------



## Kerrieann

9 days left for us chloe, any day now :yipee: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## sammiwry

To be fair im expecting a bit much to have pics already lol!

I appreciate the workman is here replacing broken roof tiles but you'd of thought he'd of knocked to let me know surely?!


----------



## Nessicle

I honestly dont know how you girls are still walking around lol I'm in pain just sitting down :haha:

OH wants to go to german market this afternoon I've said I'll give it a go but I'm in pain walking around even my support band hurts to wear though might have to give it a go cos I feel guilty about him being housebound with me I'm so boring, irritable and narky at the moment lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh doesnt nat find out when her section will be today? Wonder whos bubs will be next,i think mrsbling or nats!


----------



## spencerbear

Mines kicked in, ive cleaned top to bottom twice in the last week. Bullied OH out of bed so i could strip it for washing. then as everyone got up this morning went round behind them tidying rooms and making beds and that was all before taking becca to childminders at 7.30. Only job i havent tackled is ironing and i really cant stand doing it.

Still need to get something to labour in for my bag, but really dont look forward to the prospect of going round the shops :nope:


----------



## spencerbear

Its exciting trying to work out who might be next.....


----------



## sammiwry

I just need to put the last of Maddens stuff in the wash and then take Rox for a walk and find something for dinner...


----------



## mummyclo

I have eaten so much today!
I think LO is having a growth spurt! :haha:
I am pretty good at guessing.....i think my LO will deffo be here in the next 9 days!


----------



## spencerbear

mummyclo said:


> I have eaten so much today!
> I think LO is having a growth spurt! :haha:
> I am pretty good at guessing.....i think my LO will deffo be here in the next 9 days!

Im eating loads too, which is unusual for me


----------



## Kerrieann

ive eaten loads too! Just had some honey roasted cashew nuts, they are amazing! Then i bloody read the calories and its not pretty! 1200 cals in a 200gram packet!!!!!!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## mummyclo

What ive had so far....
Ready Brek
Packet of Crisps
Cheese String
Cheese and Bacon Jacket Potato
2 Chocolate Crepes!
Fatty! :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

similar to my list too and im not even looking or thinking about the calories


----------



## KellyC75

37 Weeks today (bump pic below) :happydance:

Only 14 days until we meet our Daughter :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG000049.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## spencerbear

KellyC75 said:


> 37 Weeks today (bump pic below) :happydance:
> 
> Only 14 days until we meet our Daughter :cloud9:

Congrats on full term x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aw I'm so happy for Wilsmum :happydance: 

Has anyone else been losin their plug for a while? I feel like a nutcase keep ringin my midwife but it just keeps comin but baby us still high up n doesn't feel engaged! Wow this is drivin me insane! Make ur mind up baby!


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive had 
half a bowl of cinnamon grahams
2 packets of crisps
2 biscuits
handfull of fatty nuts :haha: 

Im waiting for my shopping to be delivered so i can eat some more!! I ordered a bottle of baileys in it too but am now worried bubs will be really late and the bottle will just taunt me everyday :cry: cant wait to have a glass with lots of ice!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ooh lovely bump Kelly!! Love it! Happy full term!


----------



## Pixxie

Lovely bump Kelly! 

I HATE being on hold, I've been on hold for 15 minutes now trying for my crisis loan! Good job it's a freephone number. I bet they have all gone for lunch :haha: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

wow kelly, great bump :flower: 

Nikki, i lost my mucas plug 2 fridays ago and have lost a lil bit more 2ce since and then 3 days ago i had a bit of bloody mucas too, its all completely normal and alot of women lose theirs weeks before baby decides to come or just days before :shrug: i dont think its a great indicator of labour tbh x


----------



## KellyC75

Your food lists are making me soooo hungry....Mmmm, what to have :shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

wow kelly, great bump :flower: 

Nikki, i lost my mucas plug 2 fridays ago and have lost a lil bit more 2ce since and then 3 days ago i had a bit of bloody mucas too, its all completely normal and alot of women lose theirs weeks before baby decides to come or just days before i dont think its a great indicator of labour tbh x


----------



## mummyclo

I have lost some plug too.
Great Bump Kelly! :thumbup:
Aww Pixxie thats rubbish...hope you get the loan :hugs:


----------



## hopefully2

Oh yeah we should entertain ourselves by guessing who is next.........
hmmmmm i think nat or kerrie !!


----------



## mummyclo

I think it will be Kerrie, me then Nat....depends when her c-section is tho :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

I think Nats twins will be here next....:baby::baby:

(sorry Chloe & Kerrie....But think you Girls wont be long away either :thumbup:)


----------



## sammiwry

I've been good today! 

I've had:
2 slices of toast
6 slices of ryvita with philadelphia 

and thats it think my stomach would explode if I tried feeding it more after last night :haha:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Thanks Kerrie, its the amount and number of days it's been goin on for that's buggin me! The past 2/3 days have been bloody but hospital aren't concerned so noones checked me n I have no idea what's goin on *sigh* no 2 babies are the same that's for sure!


----------



## Kerrieann

I still think mrsbling, shes only got 4 days till her edd!! I think denise or chloe will be before me tho :cry:


----------



## hopefully2

Ooooooh nikki sounds promising too...............!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I think mrsbling, Chloe or Kerrie next! 

Nat maybe but depends when her section is booked for


----------



## nikki-lou25

hopefully2 said:


> Ooooooh nikki sounds promising too...............!!!

Other than the show that keeps comin there's not a right lot happening my way! I've been losin plug daily for a week now so I still think others will go before moi!


----------



## mummyclo

I know my due date is wrong.....but the mw said they would leave it be, incase i go over then they won't want to induce me so early :thumbup:
My earlier scan said 28th nov and that goes with my dates but i dunno :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> I have eaten so much today!
> I think LO is having a growth spurt! :haha:
> I am pretty good at guessing.....i think my LO will deffo be here in the next 9 days!


my appetite has picked up but I just dont have the room

I've had a bowl of cornflakes at 6am
an egg sarnie
bowl of tomato soup with pasta in 

oooh how exciting chloe! cant wait til we all have our bubs we've waited so long it seems!



nikki-lou25 said:


> Aw I'm so happy for Wilsmum :happydance:
> 
> Has anyone else been losin their plug for a while? I feel like a nutcase keep ringin my midwife but it just keeps comin but baby us still high up n doesn't feel engaged! Wow this is drivin me insane! Make ur mind up baby!

I havent lost anything to my knowledge had an increase in discharge mixture of wet and creamy but nothing that would warrant a plug lol


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> :yipee: ANOUSKA HAD A GIRL!!! 6lb 2 and they are both fine!! :happydance:
> Her OH sounded so sweet bless him! He said it was easier to call coz he was still shakey! Bless! :cloud9:

Oh thats marvellous I think her name is very pretty too.



spencerbear said:


> Mines kicked in, ive cleaned top to bottom twice in the last week. Bullied OH out of bed so i could strip it for washing. then as everyone got up this morning went round behind them tidying rooms and making beds and that was all before taking becca to childminders at 7.30. Only job i havent tackled is ironing and i really cant stand doing it.
> 
> Still need to get something to labour in for my bag, but really dont look forward to the prospect of going round the shops :nope:

Good god -well my nesting instinct certainly hasnt kicked in then Spencerbear - certainly not compared to yours!!



Kerrieann said:


> ive eaten loads too! Just had some honey roasted cashew nuts, they are amazing! Then i bloody read the calories and its not pretty! 1200 cals in a 200gram packet!!!!!!!!!! :dohh:

but they are worth every single calorie.




Nessicle said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I have eaten so much today!
> I think LO is having a growth spurt! :haha:
> I am pretty good at guessing.....i think my LO will deffo be here in the next 9 days!
> 
> 
> my appetite has picked up but I just dont have the room
> 
> I've had a bowl of cornflakes at 6am
> an egg sarnie
> bowl of tomato soup with pasta in
> 
> oooh how exciting chloe! cant wait til we all have our bubs we've waited so long it seems!
> 
> 
> 
> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> Aw I'm so happy for Wilsmum :happydance:
> 
> Has anyone else been losin their plug for a while? I feel like a nutcase keep ringin my midwife but it just keeps comin but baby us still high up n doesn't feel engaged! Wow this is drivin me insane! Make ur mind up baby!Click to expand...
> 
> I havent lost anything to my knowledge had an increase in discharge mixture of wet and creamy but nothing that would warrant a plug lolClick to expand...

I havent lost anything either - but then I want her in there for a good couple of weeks yet.

I am struggling today - we heart at 6.30 that DH's apprentice was with his sister in hospital. She is only 17 but due the same time as me - she was rushed in last night with pains and contractions and Oh girls she lost her little boy. I cant tell you how much I feel for her, she is only a baby herself and to lose her boy now at 35weeks seems so cruel. And she gave us baby stuff she had bought when she thought she was having a girl and I didnt even say thank you properly and its so fecking awful that this happened to her and now im freaking out about Caitlyn - thank god for mw appt tomorrow. But oh that poor poor girl. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Mizze x


----------



## sammiwry

O god mizze what a terrible thing to happen :-(


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> Morning all :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> FAT BABY FOR ME!!!!
> 
> Well I've had a quick read back - wasn't too bad considering I've not been on here since Friday!! Hi to everyone. Good luck today Anouska - so excited to hear your news.
> 
> I had a terrible night sleep - similar to lots of other dreamers really. I was cramping ALL night too. Cramps have stopped now so that was weird.
> 
> I'm off to do my brothers ironing now - not looking forward to it but I will take lots of breaks.
> 
> See you later xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Yey....:happydance: 'Fat' baby! :baby:
> 
> You are good doing your Brothers ironing....I really do need to do mine, but its not gonna get done by me laying in bed! :dohh::haha:Click to expand...

 Thanks Kelly :flower: Brother's ironing now all done - he does pay me - little bit of pocket money for me :thumbup: It took me 1 1/2 hours but feel blooming knackered now :dohh:



mummyclo said:


> Her name is Alisa :)

 Her status says the name is Aisla (is that a mistype?)



Kerrieann said:


> 9 days left for us chloe, any day now :yipee: :yipee: :wohoo:

yay congrats both :happydance:



spencerbear said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I have eaten so much today!
> I think LO is having a growth spurt! :haha:
> I am pretty good at guessing.....i think my LO will deffo be here in the next 9 days!
> 
> Im eating loads too, which is unusual for meClick to expand...

I've hardly eaten anything today - just don't feel hungry :dohh:



KellyC75 said:


> 37 Weeks today (bump pic below) :happydance:
> 
> Only 14 days until we meet our Daughter :cloud9:

beautiful bump - congrats on full term :hugs:


----------



## YoungNImum

WILSMUM said:


> There seems to be a lot of riders/ex riders on here! I used to compete and ride alot when I was younger and really want to get back into it, my DS says he wants to go as well so should really make the effort to at least take him once to see if he does enjoy it!
> 
> Well we just popped up the allotment to have a nosey at the tress DH had delivered and planted yesterday and its bloomin freezing! Think I'm just about defrosting now!!!
> 
> My son is say watching Horrid Henry with his big toe of his right foot in his mouth! Urgh! Disgusting child!!!!!

I love riding you just forget everything.



sammiwry said:


> YoungNImum I haven't ridden for over a year as couldn't afford to while we were saving for our wedding and then when I became pregnant didn't want to risk it :-( hopefully I'll be back in the saddle next year riding my aunts horse occasionally

i just go to local yard as none in my family own horse's.



sammiwry said:


> 36weeks +3 bump pics
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/ebda95ca.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/f971a237.jpg

Looks a lovely neat bump, and love that your dog got in the pics aswell :cloud9:



mummyclo said:


> :yipee: ANOUSKA HAD A GIRL!!! 6lb 2 and they are both fine!! :happydance:
> Her OH sounded so sweet bless him! He said it was easier to call coz he was still shakey! Bless! :cloud9:

OH another baby and what a lovely name, i bet she looks so tiny cant wait for baby pics!



mummyclo said:


> I have lost some plug too.
> Great Bump Kelly! :thumbup:
> Aww Pixxie thats rubbish...hope you get the loan :hugs:

Can you not loose your plug till your in labour?


----------



## Kerrieann

Omg mizze thats absolutely awful, my thought are with her :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww Mizze - sending you big hugs xx


----------



## YoungNImum

so sorry for her and little one, Mizzie, hope your ok tho?


----------



## Mizze

YoungNImum said:


> so sorry for her and little one, Mizzie, hope your ok tho?

Girls you are stars - thanks, sorry to pour it all out - but if not here then where?

Im okay NImum, thank you. I feel for her desperately but I didnt know her properly, its just the awfulness of it that has punched me in the gut. :nope:

I think I will log off and go do stuff to keep busy for a while. See you later. :hugs:

Anyway this day should belong to Wilsmum and her lovely LO! 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

YoungNImum, my aunt lives 2 hours away so don't ride her horse that often :-( so use a local yard but they are £38 for a half hour private lesson :-(


----------



## YoungNImum

sammiwry said:


> YoungNImum, my aunt lives 2 hours away so don't ride her horse that often :-( so use a local yard but they are £38 for a half hour private lesson :-(


Is that for a private lesson?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> so sorry for her and little one, Mizzie, hope your ok tho?
> 
> Girls you are stars - thanks, sorry to pour it all out - but if not here then where?
> 
> Im okay NImum, thank you. I feel for her desperately but I didnt know her properly, its just the awfulness of it that has punched me in the gut. :nope:
> 
> I think I will log off and go do stuff to keep busy for a while. See you later. :hugs:
> 
> Anyway this day should belong to Wilsmum and her lovely LO!
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

Aww Mizze that sounds like a good idea. come straight back on if you need us xxxxx


----------



## mummyclo

Gosh thats awful and at 35 weeks too! :cry:
You can loose your plug when your in labour too.


----------



## KellyC75

So sorry to hear that news Mizzie...How terrible :cry:

Dont be sorry for pouring it out here, we are all here for each other, through good & bad :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

YoungNImum said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> YoungNImum, my aunt lives 2 hours away so don't ride her horse that often :-( so use a local yard but they are £38 for a half hour private lesson :-(
> 
> 
> Is that for a private lesson?Click to expand...

Yeah!!


----------



## mrsbling

Nessicle said:


> I honestly dont know how you girls are still walking around lol I'm in pain just sitting down :haha:

OMG Its the first day I have felt this pain when walking - I dont know how you have coped!!!!



Kerrieann said:


> I still think mrsbling, shes only got 4 days till her edd!! I think denise or chloe will be before me tho :cry:

Oh if only - this pressure when walking is driving me mad........... and I keep seeing bits on the floor that I want to tidy up ...... I am sure that the cleaning is taunting me just because it hurts to walk :haha:

I have eaten so far today (because I am feeling sorry for myself having pains lol).................. 

Bowl of shreddies
Sausage & mash with peas and onion gravy
Kit Kat chunky

...........hoping my sister will bring cakes or sweets when she comes too (she normally does :thumbup:)


----------



## sammiwry

My backs been quite crampy for the last hour or so :-s wonder if it's because I've done too much or it's a sign things are moving in the right direction


----------



## - Butterfly -

I don't know what to eat - I don't feel hungry :shrug:

If I wasn't waiting for my new mobile phone to be delivered I think I'd go for a :sleep:


----------



## KellyC75

mrsbling said:


> ...........hoping my sister will bring cakes or sweets when she comes too (she normally does :thumbup:)

Now that is what I call a great Sister :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

Dunno Sammi, i usually put a wheat bag on my back when its crampy :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> I don't know what to eat - I don't feel hungry :shrug:
> 
> If I wasn't waiting for my new mobile phone to be delivered I think I'd go for a :sleep:


I think im gonna try for a quick nap.:sleep:..(Before the school run) Was up for hours last night, so be good to catch up :thumbup:

Hope your phone arrives soon, so you can have a nap :sleep:


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> I don't know what to eat - I don't feel hungry :shrug:
> 
> If I wasn't waiting for my new mobile phone to be delivered I think I'd go for a :sleep:

I want a nap but I need to walk rox and I know if I nap first rox won't get walked


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Dunno Sammi, i usually put a wheat bag on my back when its crampy :hugs:

I'm waiting for the kettle to heat up to fill my hot water bottle


----------



## Pixxie

Well I got a loan although they won't give me enough to pay the rent :dohh: they have give me enough for immediate living expenses though so I suppose its better than nothing. They said I can apply for a budgeting loan for the rent but it could take longer than the housing benefit to go through so I might as well wait, you try telling that to the landlord! :growlmad: 

Oh well, they will be phoning me to arrange the housing benefit on Thursday and my form for the sure start grant is being posted today and will be with me within 3 days. Hopefully because I owe a month already the housing will be pushed through quickly and the loan people confirmed I'll get my first income support payment on Friday. 

OH must not be feeling well today, he just hoovered up and made me a brew without being asked :shock: :haha: xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

maybe just a short walk for Rox today? x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Glad it's got a bit sorted for your Pixxie. yay to your OH for helping out :thumbup:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mizze that's awful news, hope you're ok! Poor girl, it's really sad! Keep busy & take your mind off it for a while :hugs:

My nesting instinct is here lol I just can't b arsed to act on it ;)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Pixxie I'm glad you got something sorted, it's all a step in the right direction hun


----------



## Pixxie

Thanks, feeling much less stressed now I know I can pay for the food, gas and electric until OH gets paid. We just found out he's having his hours reduced too, so it's a really good job I've managed to get something sorted xx


----------



## mummyclo

I know i need to do stuff... i just don't have the energy and am in pain all the time :(
Hope the hot water bottle helps Sammi :)


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> maybe just a short walk for Rox today? x

Will def be a short walk for her today, would of walked her this morning if I had known I didnt need to be in for the work man so she could of had a longer walk :-( least she's been tearing around the garden so hopefully burnt some energy off that won't get walked off :-(


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie glad things are moving in the right direction for you!!

It's certainly made my back a bit mire comfortable! So shall leave it a little while and then walk rox so hopefully she can have a bit longer out


----------



## GoogilyBear

11 babies? what have i missed lol?

Showing signs of a possible kidney infection. Ive had lots in the past so i know the symptoms when i see them :/ not lookin forward to this one :/

Sausage sarnie time :)

Sorted things with OH, he did say all those mean things about me, i threatand him with leaving over it, so he soon admitted the problems and we are working them out, and he has finally admitted hes scared of this baby coming etc and he puts it all down to that so :/ but were okay now :)


----------



## sammiwry

I'm glad you've managed to start working things out with your oh Googilybear!

As for 11 babies wilsmum had her baby today via c section a little girl!


----------



## GoogilyBear

WOW Soooo jelous now, i really want mine to cuddle etc lol :) 2 weeks then i am full term and we can try all the tricks to make me have it for christmas lol :) x


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh congrats to Wilsmum !!!! :happydance: A little girl !!! beautiful name too... i thought it was gonna be a boy LOL :) SO happy for her!
Sammi and kelly: great bumps !! :)
Mizze, I am so sorry that is terrible... :hugs: try not to let it get you down sweety.
xx
Wonder if Nat got her date today for her section :)
Who's next?? who's next ???? xx


----------



## xkirstyx

massive congrats wilsmum!!!!

mizze im so sorry hunny :hugs: u know we are all here if you need us! xxxxx


----------



## GoogilyBear

I feel super super sick :/ i hate kidney infections.. if thats what it is. I am almost certain it is, ive had so many over my teens i know them before the doctor does :(

Think i shall have a bath once the sickness feeling goes, if no luck with pain changing then i willl call midwife and tell her :/

I hope this infection doesnt end up like the last one... resulting in me being in hospital over night :(


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze so sorry to hear about your friend that's awful :cry: xx

Mrsbling I'm i'm in agony everyday I'm dreading going to the german Market:( plus it's rubbish weather! Feel like I need another nap! My belly is itching like mad again it's driving me insane!


----------



## sammiwry

Why won't rox let me make the bed :-(


----------



## ducky1502

Actually feel rubbish today. Went back to sleep til one and all i wanna do now is sleep more. Feeling really gross and sicky too. Had stuff i was supposed to do but im not even dressed!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: whats she doing?
Some woman in Morrisons asked me when i am due......i said a couple of weeks forgetting its actually next week! :dohh:


----------



## - Butterfly -

seriously not long Chloe !! x


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: whats she doing?
> Some woman in Morrisons asked me when i am due......i said a couple of weeks forgetting its actually next week! :dohh:

Laid on it so I couldn't do the sheets :( now shes getting grumpy cos she wants her walk but I want my coffee! Well she should of let me make the bed quickly and then we could of gone straight out for a walk...


----------



## mummyclo

Silly Roxy! :(
Im just having tea and cake......am having roast lamb for dinner :)
Think i might try and stay awake tonight so me and Oh can :sex:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Silly Roxy! :(
> Im just having tea and cake......am having roast lamb for dinner :)
> Think i might try and stay awake tonight so me and Oh can :sex:

Silly rox indeed because I'm not going to hurry up drinking my coffee!

I'm doing a basic stir fry for dinner as it doesn't involve going to Tesco. I've become quite attached to my stir fry out of the recipe book my granddad got me for my birthday but don't have the ingredients for it :(


----------



## hopefully2

Oh girls wilsmum has a beautiful pic up on facebook.


----------



## nikki-lou25

ducky1502 said:


> Actually feel rubbish today. Went back to sleep til one and all i wanna do now is sleep more. Feeling really gross and sicky too. Had stuff i was supposed to do but im not even dressed!

Ooh maybe something is happenin for you too?


----------



## mummyclo

Yey! Thanks for letting us know!
I love stir fry but....i fancied roast :munch:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Yey! Thanks for letting us know!
> I love stir fry but....i fancied roast :munch:

Can't have another roast... yesterdays roast is still filling me up! 

Right me and Rox are off for a walk I shall be back later!


----------



## mummyclo

Have a nice walk :hugs:
Awwww she is so cute!! I want my baby now!!! :hissy:
I am so darn jealous!


----------



## ducky1502

No I'm pretty much 100% sure that my baby wont be shifting anytime soon. Which to be honest is probably a good thing, still waiting for a few purchases to arrive and got to make some kind of sense of everything that's just dumped in the nursery. Plus babies brain is still developing so he's allowed to stay until his due date. 

When I go wake up OH later for work I hope he doesn't think I'm just lazy cause I'm still in my PJ's and dressing gown and all I've done is brush my hair lol. I'm getting my hair cut and going to see friends tomorrow so will HAVE to get up at a decent time and get ready. 

What a BEAUTIFUL lil girl anouska has there :)


----------



## xkirstyx

ducky im the same hunny me n jack went back to bed this morning and slept till 1 and i still feel crap and we are still in pjs!


----------



## xkirstyx

omg how cute is baby Ailsa!!!!!! dying to meet my emily now!!!! :baby:


----------



## cho

cant belive how pretty anouska little girl is she is beautiful!
I keep getting a real heavy feeling when i stand up, and i just had loads of discharge come out, im not sure if i may have a infection?
How r u all, just been to tesco but had to come back as Bradley was complaingin of a belly ache :(
I just wanna know when he will be here, feels like forever away, sometimes i feel like he is real comfy but like today when i have moments like this he feels like he is just going to fall out!


----------



## ducky1502

xkirstyx said:


> ducky im the same hunny me n jack went back to bed this morning and slept till 1 and i still feel crap and we are still in pjs!

What is with this feeling rubbish business?!?! I don't get it! I'm too lazy to even go and sit on my ball lol.


----------



## wishingforbub

I want to see Lozzy's baby and Wilsmum's baby !!!!! :( I don't have facebook !!!! I am so jealous!


----------



## - Butterfly -

my neighbours dog is NON STOP BARKING - shut the fuck up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

c.holdway said:


> cant belive how pretty anouska little girl is she is beautiful!
> I keep getting a real heavy feeling when i stand up, and i just had loads of discharge come out, im not sure if i may have a infection?
> How r u all, just been to tesco but had to come back as Bradley was complaingin of a belly ache :(
> I just wanna know when he will be here, feels like forever away, sometimes i feel like he is real comfy but like today when i have moments like this he feels like he is just going to fall out!

It's a race... see which one of us has our baby first :rofl: although to be honest I'd already put money on you beating me to it!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl:
I am so sleepy...think its coz its getting dark so early :(


----------



## cho

ducky i doubt it hun, i was a week late with Bradley and my mw said i will prob be the same


----------



## mummyclo

First babies are usually late.....i think the statistic is on average 41+2 to have your first x


----------



## ducky1502

9 days until we put up the xmas tree :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

Wish i could put my tree up sooner, im waiting till my LO is here and we are a bit more settled....probably xmas eve then! :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

A house across the rd from me already has theirs up. Plus one of my friends has put hers up lol. Going to this AMAZING santas grotto of xmas stuff on thursday at a garden centre. It's like santas workshop! Going with my mum and nana to get a 'baby's 1st xmas' decoration :)


----------



## Pixxie

Ailsa is so lovely, I really want my baby now! :hissy: 

Popped in the pram shop on the way home from the jobcentre and they said my pram will be in on Friday! :happydance: Got to mither my Dad now to see if he will let me collect it on Saturday, can't wait to have a play with it. xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh I want to see the babies !!! 
I will have to wait til they post on here boo :(


----------



## mummyclo

It doesn't take a sec to set up a facebook hun.
You can just do it, you dont have to have a picture even :)
Yey for the pram Pixxie, my pram is in the spare room...has been for ages :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

Yay to the pram pixxie :) mine has been up in my living room for about 8wks now lol. I obviously don't believe in the bad luck :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

hopefully lozzy will be out soon! im dying to read her birthstory! 

ducky atleast uv brushed ur hair iv not even done that lol!


----------



## wishingforbub

I used to have facebook but then got soooo over it. I don't wanna set up another one LOL. I will just have to be patient :)


----------



## Pixxie

I don't believe in the bad luck either but my Dad failed to understand that I needed to have the pram ready before the baby is born! He seemed to think we would be able to go to the shop, pick one and take it home in about an hour :dohh: the look on his face when they said up to 6 weeks for delivery :rofl: xx


----------



## sammiwry

Well that wasn't an enjoyable walk :'( rox pulled virtually the whole time and wouldn't respond to anything :-( hoping once we get back into a proper walking routine again she won't pull but I'm going to look into ways of trying to get her out of it :-(


----------



## hopefully2

Here is my latest bump pic
 



Attached Files:







38 week bump.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pixxie

Lovely bump! 

Is anyone getting LO something for x-mas? I wasn't going to bother since she will be far to young to understand (if she is even here by then!) but my family have just told me they are all buying her x-mas presents and looked at me like I was crazy when I asked 'What for?' :wacko: am I just a mean mummy not wanting to get her anything? :haha: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

I am going to get him a few bits...like a teddy i can keep for him and some toys :)
Lovely bump hun!


----------



## sammiwry

One of our last things to get besides blankets is a teddy for him. My mum and dad have got him the play gym for Xmas and my granddad will probably get him a pram toy but besides that no we won't be getting him Xmas presents


----------



## xkirstyx

im gonna get emily a bangle with her name on it and prob just a couple of nice outfits, not gonna go crazy coz she will prob get loads when born x


----------



## nikki-lou25

- Butterfly - said:


> my neighbours dog is NON STOP BARKING - shut the fuck up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nooo this is the worst thing in the world - our neighbours dogi s left ALL the time n it goes mad! I hope you get some peace soon!! 

Ailsa is SOOOO gorgeous and Anouska looks fab to say she's just had a section!! 

Gawd I am fed up :shrug: I hate not knowing whats goin on, n I worry everytime I go to the loo and there's blood because I think you kinda think "blood + pregnancy = something wrong" :nope:


----------



## mummyclo

nikki-lou25 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> my neighbours dog is NON STOP BARKING - shut the fuck up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nooo this is the worst thing in the world - our neighbours dogi s left ALL the time n it goes mad! I hope you get some peace soon!!
> 
> Ailsa is SOOOO gorgeous and Anouska looks fab to say she's just had a section!!
> 
> Gawd I am fed up :shrug: I hate not knowing whats goin on, n I worry everytime I go to the loo and there's blood because I think you kinda think "blood + pregnancy = something wrong" :nope:Click to expand...

Did you call someone about the blood?
It may be your plug hunni and thats a good thing...try not to worry!
:hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon girls thanks for all your best wishes :hugs: very much appreciated. :flower::flower: LO has been very active all afternoon - extremely reasurring. Have eaten enough chocolate to sink a battleship too. 




Pixxie said:


> Is anyone getting LO something for x-mas? I wasn't going to bother since she will be far to young to understand (if she is even here by then!) but my family have just told me they are all buying her x-mas presents and looked at me like I was crazy when I asked 'What for?' :wacko: am I just a mean mummy not wanting to get her anything? :haha: xxx

Well Im not - she isnt supposed to be here until Christmas anyway and if she is late she wont be here till after - I havent asked the family but if she was to be here early I dont think id be getting her presents - I mean we are getting her so much anyway and im sure we will do nothing but buy stuff for her for months/years! It seems a bit daft to get her stuff for christmas iyswim. Does that make me a mean Mummy too?

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

We are lucky rox isn't really a barking kind of dog she only barks if someone rings the doorbell/knocks at the door or if there is something in the garden that shouldn't be


----------



## till bob

hugs mizzie i was exactly the same wen my cousin delivered her little girl still born at 42 weeks it was hurrendous i felt so awful and she has given me lots of the things she had brought for macey so i know how u feel. anouskas little girl is beautiful had a feelin it wud be a girl x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mizze - yeah I phoned the midwife, I keep phoning and they all say it sounds normal. I dont like it tho, scares me :nope:


----------



## mummyclo

Thats good then! DON'T WORRY! :hugs:


----------



## till bob

iv brought phoebe loads of things for xmas and they will just stay unopened untill she arrives lol thats me all over tho cant buy 1 without the other x


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> Well that wasn't an enjoyable walk :'( rox pulled virtually the whole time and wouldn't respond to anything :-( hoping once we get back into a proper walking routine again she won't pull but I'm going to look into ways of trying to get her out of it :-(

That's weird cos when you said you were going out for a walk I was worried that you were going to get pulled. Hope you're ok :hugs:



hopefully2 said:


> Here is my latest bump pic

 Gorgeous bump :thumbup:



Pixxie said:


> Lovely bump!
> 
> Is anyone getting LO something for x-mas? I wasn't going to bother since she will be far to young to understand (if she is even here by then!) but my family have just told me they are all buying her x-mas presents and looked at me like I was crazy when I asked 'What for?' :wacko: am I just a mean mummy not wanting to get her anything? :haha: xxx

 yeah we've bought a couple of toys - we haven't gone mad though cos no doubt she'll get loads when she's born and then from family at xmas too. 



nikki-lou25 said:


> Mizze - yeah I phoned the midwife, I keep phoning and they all say it sounds normal. I dont like it tho, scares me :nope:

It would scare me too :hugs: Try not to worry and just ring up again if it gets any worse. :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Awww butterfly! I'm fine she's just made my back a bit sore but the hot water bottle has soothed it down again. Im sure shell settle down walking when shes back in a routine.


----------



## mummyclo

:hugs: Sammi xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> Awww butterfly! I'm fine she's just made my back a bit sore but the hot water bottle has soothed it down again. Im sure shell settle down walking when shes back in a routine.

 Glad the hot water bottle has helped. :hugs:

What is everyone having for dinner? I aint got a clue :shrug: I've put on 3lb in the last week so probably shouldn't have takeaway :dohh:


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Awww butterfly! I'm fine she's just made my back a bit sore but the hot water bottle has soothed it down again. Im sure shell settle down walking when shes back in a routine.
> 
> Glad the hot water bottle has helped. :hugs:
> 
> What is everyone having for dinner? I aint got a clue :shrug: I've put on 3lb in the last week so probably shouldn't have takeaway :dohh:Click to expand...

There is gammon in the fridge so im thinking gammon, oven chips and beans - nice and easy. And something DH can do easily. 

Mizze x


----------



## nikki-lou25

I think I'll make cottage pie & veggies :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Ohh they both sound yummy!!

I have nothing in the fridge :blush: I better go check out the freezer :blush:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lol I wouldn't have had anythin in if mum in law didn't grab me sone things at tesco today!


----------



## mummyclo

Roast Lamb!!! :munch:
:happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mmmm i love lamb but never but it coz hubby hates it!!


----------



## mummyclo

How can you hate Lamb!!! :o
I never get it coz its really expensive...but i love it! :happydance:
No one ever replies to my posts in third tri...think i might not bother anymore!


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> How can you hate Lamb!!! :o
> I never get it coz its really expensive...but i love it! :happydance:
> No one ever replies to my posts in third tri...think i might not bother anymore!

Ooooh roast lamb - Mmmmmmmm how anyone can hate it is beyond me too

I dont go into third tri that much anymore either Chloe. 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

I love lamb!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oh he's the fussiest eater I have ever met lol

I'm sat eatin twiglets with Aimee! Nom Nom nom!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Only 15 mins more to wait!!! :happydance:
I am so excited!! I love lamb and mint sauce and Yorkshire Puddings!! 
I am sick and tired of being in pain now!
Hope Kerrie is ok, not seen much of her today?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Chloe you're makin me jealous lol

I tend not to post questions anywhere for that reason! I just read ur post, I've had the stabby foof pains too! I think it's the cervix Changin, I though it was bibs engaging but it's not engaged so I presumed it was cervix changing!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Oh I love lamb too.

Well I'm making roast potatoes and found some burgers and I will have peas and gravy with mine. Quite looking forward to it now


----------



## ducky1502

Anyone else have a quiet baby? I haven't felt him move since about 10am. I've felt his head (if that makes sense) down at my pubic bone when I've been on my ball once or twice but that's it :shrug:


----------



## cho

im having salmon mmm


----------



## Mizze

I get occasionally stabby foof pains too - I assumed it was LO engaging but I know nothing! :winkwink: It seems to be fairly normal though if a bit uncomfortable. 

Mizze


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ducky my baby has quiet days but if you're worried phone antenatal ward! I hate quiet days coz they freak me out! Have you tried drinkin somethin really cold? Or chocolate?


----------



## ducky1502

After I wrote that I felt him turn slightly. He's also usually had hiccups at least twice by now and I've had nothing. I'm getting so sick of worrying about him now. I'm constantly worrying and on edge and if I'm going to be like that until he arrives I want him out NOW!! lol.


----------



## sammiwry

My stir fry was alright not the best :-( rox has eaten half her dinner :-s

My last lot of washing is in the tumble dryer and then hopefully I can shut the back door and warm up a bit before my bath


----------



## GoogilyBear

Really not very well :/ gunna have a bath and chill.

Ive probably a really daft question to ask, but to me its confusing lol. !!!???!!!????

After Newborn nappies, what are the next size or number you go up to? Ive only got newborn ones, enough hopefully untill it needs the next size.. but, i dont actually know what the next size is lol XD x


----------



## nikki-lou25

I kno what you mean Zoe but you know that you'll worry for the rest if your life cuz he'll always be your baby


----------



## ducky1502

nikki-lou25 said:


> I kno what you mean Zoe but you know that you'll worry for the rest if your life cuz he'll always be your baby

That's what I'm terrified of... once he's here I will always be checking he's breathing or worry that something is wrong :dohh: guess that's just the kind of mummy I'm going to be!

Next size nappies is size 2 :) I think anyway lol.


----------



## xkirstyx

yup next size is number 2 x


----------



## GoogilyBear

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOo and lol... another daft question probs lol...

Ive a moses basket.. no stand as of yet but were struggling to find a cheap one...
what do you need to go into the moses basket? its hard to exsplain what we have.. its the basket basically with a pretty white and aqua veil on it? i dunno its hard to exsplain lol


----------



## xkirstyx

ducky jack is 1 and im still need to check on him atleast twice b4 i go to bed!


----------



## xkirstyx

u need sheets for the mattress and i just wrapped jack up in blankets x


----------



## mummyclo

YUM!! That was the best dinner ive had in AGES! 
Tired now...might have a lie down for a bit :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

xkirstyx said:


> ducky jack is 1 and im still need to check on him atleast twice b4 i go to bed!

I check Aimee too, and if I pee in the night I go in & cover her up n make sure shes ok :dohh:


----------



## ducky1502

mattress, mattress cover and then as long as you have some kind of blankets.


----------



## calliebaby

So, I haven't been able to get on in two days and it goes from 7 babies born to 11!!!!! Would someone be kind enough to inform me who has head their baby since Lozzy?:hugs:

As for me, I lost my mucus plug saturday and sunday. Now dealing with more cramps. I hope this is a sign of things to come!!!:happydance:

How is everyone doing?


----------



## calliebaby

80+ pages written since I was last on.:wacko:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> YUM!! That was the best dinner ive had in AGES!
> Tired now...might have a lie down for a bit :)

Rub it in! Im about to wash up from dinner have my second rlt and then collapse in front of the tv before my bath


----------



## sammiwry

No-ones posted for nearly 45mins?! Has everyone gone to pop and left me alone :(


I'm so happy the tumble dryer has finished so I put it away and shut the back door :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

xkirstyx said:


> ducky jack is 1 and im still need to check on him atleast twice b4 i go to bed!

My DS2 is 7 & I still check him before I go to bed & then when I get up in the nite! :thumbup:

Ive stopped with my (nearly) 18 year old though :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Just finished tea but my eyes are tired so switching laptop off.

ttfn xx


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> Just finished tea but my eyes are tired so switching laptop off.
> 
> ttfn xx

Night xx


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> ducky jack is 1 and im still need to check on him atleast twice b4 i go to bed!
> 
> My DS2 is 7 & I still check him before I go to bed & then when I get up in the nite! :thumbup:
> 
> Ive stopped with my (nearly) 18 year old though :haha:Click to expand...

My dad still sticks his head round the door when I stay there if dh isnt with me to check on me and I'm 21 lol!


----------



## KellyC75

My heartburn is back again...with a vengance :growlmad:

Thought it had gone for good...But no :dohh:


----------



## xkirstyx

sammiwry said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> ducky jack is 1 and im still need to check on him atleast twice b4 i go to bed!
> 
> My DS2 is 7 & I still check him before I go to bed & then when I get up in the nite! :thumbup:
> 
> Ive stopped with my (nearly) 18 year old though :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My dad still sticks his head round the door when I stay there if dh isnt with me to check on me and I'm 21 lol!Click to expand...

:haha: thats cute!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Just got out the bath suddenly cos i felt really sick so jumped out to get a drink and walked right in on my so called one and only OH having a wank in our living room. just when i thought it was going to get better. I wouldnt mind if we hadnt of been doing it every night or day or so atm, but he had it first thing this morn, no need for it again!


----------



## KellyC75

GoogilyBear said:


> Just got out the bath suddenly cos i felt really sick so jumped out to get a drink and walked right in on my so called one and only OH having a wank in our living room. just when i thought it was going to get better. I wouldnt mind if we hadnt of been doing it every night or day or so atm, but he had it first thing this morn, no need for it again!



Woooahhh!! *TMI TMI TMI!!!* :haha::haha:

Oh my gawd, I cant stop laughing now :haha:

Sorry...I know thats not what you want to hear...But omg! :haha:


----------



## GoogilyBear

i know its blunt but its true. he was. and i dont think he exspected me to give him a black eye (which is swelling up nicely btw) afterwards either


----------



## Kerrieann

Chole, im still here lol but had a busy day and just got on to catch up! Ur dinner sounds yummy, i made bangers mash broccli and gravy, had dh parents round for din. Just had hot mince pie and double cream :happydance:

Hope everyones ok tonight!? x


----------



## sammiwry

GoogilyBear said:


> Just got out the bath suddenly cos i felt really sick so jumped out to get a drink and walked right in on my so called one and only OH having a wank in our living room. just when i thought it was going to get better. I wouldnt mind if we hadnt of been doing it every night or day or so atm, but he had it first thing this morn, no need for it again!

:hugs: have you tried talking to him about it or do you not think he'll want to be honest about it with you?? but he should be lucky he's getting some :sex: cant remember the last time my dh had any!


----------



## KellyC75

GoogilyBear said:


> i know its blunt but its true. he was. and i dont think he exspected me to give him a black eye (which is swelling up nicely btw) afterwards either


Have you really given him a black eye!.....:shrug:

Wow, that would sure be one heck of an anti-climax! :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> :hugs: have you tried talking to him about it or do you not think he'll want to be honest about it with you?? but he should be lucky he's getting some :sex: cant remember the last time my dh had any!


We dont either if im honest, find it all a bit too strange :wacko:

Im happy for those that can....:thumbup:....But, nope, not for me :nope:

Another good reason I cant wait until LO arrives! :winkwink:


----------



## GoogilyBear

sammiwry said:


> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> Just got out the bath suddenly cos i felt really sick so jumped out to get a drink and walked right in on my so called one and only OH having a wank in our living room. just when i thought it was going to get better. I wouldnt mind if we hadnt of been doing it every night or day or so atm, but he had it first thing this morn, no need for it again!
> 
> :hugs: have you tried talking to him about it or do you not think he'll want to be honest about it with you?? but he should be lucky he's getting some :sex: cant remember the last time my dh had any!Click to expand...

clearly he doesnt want to talk to me about anything, i thought he was telling me the truth the other day when he was apologiesing for slagging me off to him mate, but clearly not. Ive lived with him all of 3weeks and this is what i get? quite frankly i want to murder him.

I am probs better off having :sex: with someone who can last atleast 5 mins is all i can say to him.


----------



## GoogilyBear

KellyC75 said:


> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> i know its blunt but its true. he was. and i dont think he exspected me to give him a black eye (which is swelling up nicely btw) afterwards either
> 
> 
> Have you really given him a black eye!.....:shrug:
> 
> Wow, that would sure be one heck of an anti-climax! :dohh:Click to expand...

Indeed he has a lovely black eye swelling up and going purple :) i am not one to be messed with lol


----------



## KellyC75

GoogilyBear said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> i know its blunt but its true. he was. and i dont think he exspected me to give him a black eye (which is swelling up nicely btw) afterwards either
> 
> 
> Have you really given him a black eye!.....:shrug:
> 
> Wow, that would sure be one heck of an anti-climax! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed he has a lovely black eye swelling up and going purple :) i am not one to be messed with lolClick to expand...

You sure arent :nope:

Well, im sure he has learnt his lesson now....Naughty Boy!

Its true what they say.....It'll make you go blind! :winkwink:


----------



## YoungNImum

sammiwry said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> YoungNImum, my aunt lives 2 hours away so don't ride her horse that often :-( so use a local yard but they are £38 for a half hour private lesson :-(
> 
> 
> Is that for a private lesson?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah!!Click to expand...

Thats pretty good its £45 here altho thats for an hour which is fair enough.



Pixxie said:


> Well I got a loan although they won't give me enough to pay the rent :dohh: they have give me enough for immediate living expenses though so I suppose its better than nothing. They said I can apply for a budgeting loan for the rent but it could take longer than the housing benefit to go through so I might as well wait, you try telling that to the landlord! :growlmad:
> 
> Oh well, they will be phoning me to arrange the housing benefit on Thursday and my form for the sure start grant is being posted today and will be with me within 3 days. Hopefully because I owe a month already the housing will be pushed through quickly and the loan people confirmed I'll get my first income support payment on Friday.
> 
> OH must not be feeling well today, he just hoovered up and made me a brew without being asked :shock: :haha: xxx

I rang for a personal loan today from bank gave all details and guy says ill get someone to ring you back shortly this was at around 11:30 and guess what im still waiting on the phone call :growlmad:

Can anyone tell me how i go about getting housing benefit and how it works?



GoogilyBear said:


> Just got out the bath suddenly cos i felt really sick so jumped out to get a drink and walked right in on my so called one and only OH having a wank in our living room. just when i thought it was going to get better. I wouldnt mind if we hadnt of been doing it every night or day or so atm, but he had it first thing this morn, no need for it again!

Sorry but this made me grin, hope your feeling ok tho, least you gave him a black eye he will no not to do that again :blush:


----------



## YoungNImum

God iv had a real bad craving for cornflakes soaked in milk and sugar ill need to get a box on wednesday Mmmm


----------



## Kerrieann

Youngnimum youve made me want some now!! Ive not had them for about 10 years!


----------



## YoungNImum

Kerrieann said:


> Youngnimum youve made me want some now!! Ive not had them for about 10 years!

Ino i havnt had cornflakes in ages maybe 3 years but i wont them so bad now :wacko:


----------



## Kerrieann

Im well into my cereals lately, ive just bought the new cheerio clusters, they are delish and am loving cinnamon grahams and the new krave cereal!


----------



## Nessicle

evening gals just been catching up! not staying on long as I'm shattered from hardly any sleep last night so going to go get in to bed soon!

oh dear googily! men eh?! me and OH havent had sex in about 4 months tbh he doesnt feel comfortable with it and I get very strong BH's!

I've been getting really sharp stabbing sensations in my cervix - before I knew Ava was breech again I thought it was her head engaging too but must be everything gearing up down ther! Keep having some strong stabbing pains at the top left of my bump where her head is too its so painful! had a bath earlier to try and ease backache and bh's but its made my itchy belly ten times worse - even e45 causes burning pain on it now I'm really fed up with it!

my bump is red sore and itchy and nothing I put on helps :cry: my operation scars are swelled and red and look awful and my old belly button piercing looks horribly red and angry! 

roll on mw tomorrow so I can have a good old moan see if there is anything I can try for this rash and redness- even calamine lotion isnt helping any more and it goes bloody everywhere!


----------



## YoungNImum

MIL got us some bottles of shampoo, baby wash etc for 5p a bottle, she said sainburys is having a baby event week. She got us 1000 nappie bags aswell.


----------



## Kerrieann

Good luck 2moro ness, ive got midwife too :thumbup:


----------



## ducky1502

Im soooooooo into cereal.... Especially crunchie nut cornflakes and frosted wheats. I only had dinner an hr ago and im having to keep myself away from the cereal cupboard!!

Good luck at the mw tomorrow ness and kerrie!!


----------



## YoungNImum

good luck tomoz ness, an K.

I dont think the box will last long when i get it but i dont care lol Better make sure iv plenty of milk and sugar.


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you girls! 

Good luck too Kerrie hope she can tell you things are moving along! 

Just hoping little madam has stayed put pretty sure she hasn't moved. 

Is anyone feeling really anxious and like you don't know what to do with yourself? Were in limbo I suppose right now!


----------



## calliebaby

Limbo is awful. I can't wait to meet my little man now. I am hoping that losing my plug means that he will be here shortly. I have my 38 week visit on Wednesday....I really hope she checks me.


----------



## Nessicle

Good luck Callie Hope the little fella comes soon! 

I'm just so fed up feel guilty moaning and I'd feel awful if she did come now and had problems i obviously don't want that just impatient now!


----------



## cho

omg i cant stop gorging on food lol
I had my dinner salmon, potatoes and veg, then had a yoghurt an apple and cake bar and just eaten a doughnut i still have the rest of the evening to get through lol
good luck for tomorrow girls, with mw app
Googilybear why does it bother you he does that? Never bothered me :shrug:
My back is killing again :(


----------



## nikki-lou25

c.holdway said:


> omg i cant stop gorging on food lol
> I had my dinner salmon, potatoes and veg, then had a yoghurt an apple and cake bar and just eaten a doughnut i still have the rest of the evening to get through lol
> good luck for tomorrow girls, with mw app
> *Googilybear why does it bother you he does that? Never bothered me* :shrug:
> My back is killing again :(

TBH it used to really really bother me, but now I really dont mind. Its his body I dont own it - and nor does he mine. I used to get insecure and feel like I wasn't good enough. 

I still cant believe you gave him a black eyye Googily :haha: I'd like to see him explain that one to his mates :dohh:


----------



## cho

would rather he done it himself lol, saves me:haha:


----------



## calliebaby

I had my "boudoir" pregnancy photo shoot yesterday. It was so much fun. They had a cancellation after my appointment, so they ended up spending over an hour on me (paid for a 30 min. session). I get my pictures in 2 weeks. I took a couple "extra special" ones for my hubbies Christmas present.


----------



## calliebaby

c.holdway said:


> would rather he done it himself lol, saves me:haha:

:haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Ha ha Charlotte that's my view on it too saves me a job :rofl:


----------



## sammiwry

Ness and kerrie good luck tomorrow!!

I'm running myself a well deserved bath ready to get into my nice clean bed and hopefully sleep


----------



## cho

i still havent got round to dtd i have done it once since being pregnant lol, i recon it will hurt everything feels swollen lol


----------



## Nessicle

Sounds lovely Sammi! I'm laid in bed watching Peter Andre then I'm a celeb then bed - so tired tonight hoping that means I'll sleep well! Right logging off girls no doubt I'll be on at stupid o clock! Enjoy relaxing everyone! X


----------



## sammiwry

Would be lovely if I hadn turned the cold tap on too much :cry: 

We have only :sex: a handful of times dh doesn't like the thought of it plus rox likes to interrupt and think we are killing each other lol


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck Ness & Kerrie with your appointments tomm, hope they can advise you what to get for your itching Ness & Callie for Weds....Lets hope you all get some positive news :thumbup:


Charlotte, I cant stop eating either...:blush: Really, really want cereal now, but it'll make heartburn so bad in bed....'so I step away from the cereal'! :winkwink:

Nikki, hope your backache eases & lets you get some sleep tonite :flower:





nikki-lou25 said:


> I still cant believe you gave him a black eyye Googily :haha: I'd like to see him explain that one to his mates :dohh:




c.holdway said:


> would rather he done it himself lol, saves me:haha:




Nessicle said:


> Ha ha Charlotte that's my view on it too saves me a job :rofl:


.....:haha::haha::haha: Im on your wavelength Girls :winkwink:


----------



## ducky1502

I don't mind OH doing it so long as I don't know about it! I don't want to see what he decides to play with himself over so I no longer check the computer history lol.

I agree that we're pretty much in limbo now. I don't like being in limbo. Nothing else to look forward to now other than baby arriving. Got a mw appt next monday so I'm going to make sure I get booked in no later than 40wks so I can have my sweep lol.


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> Sounds lovely Sammi! I'm laid in bed watching Peter Andre then I'm a celeb then bed - so tired tonight hoping that means I'll sleep well! Right logging off girls no doubt I'll be on at stupid o clock! Enjoy relaxing everyone! X

Sounds a lush evening....:kiss:

I havent started watching 'im a celeb' yet....Have Sky+ it all though, my DS1 tells me Gillian is such a tw*t! :haha:

I saw a clip of her 'fainting' today & now look forward to watching it! Just for a good laugh :haha:

Hope you sleep better tonite :sleep:


----------



## ducky1502

Me and OH dtd yesterday and I plan on doing it again tomorrow. He has no problem doing it whilst I'm pregnant... which was a pain when it was the LAST thing on my mind but now I want this baby out it's pretty good lol. We can also still do missionary if I'm being a lazy madam so that's good.


----------



## sammiwry

Oo Kelly from the bits I've seen of it she's attention seeking! As someone that's fainted a few times from what the people around me have said one minute I'm there talking to them (usually saying I feel funny) the next minute they are trying to sort me out! Not aware that I've ever pulled a top down to cover my stomach whilst unconscious!


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> Me and OH dtd yesterday and I plan on doing it again tomorrow. He has no problem doing it whilst I'm pregnant... which was a pain when it was the LAST thing on my mind but now I want this baby out it's pretty good lol. We can also still do missionary if I'm being a lazy madam so that's good.

I was going to say how?! But yeah that's way tmi lol last time we :sex: missionary was beginning to get difficult


----------



## spencerbear

Pixxie said:


> Lovely bump!
> 
> Is anyone getting LO something for x-mas? I wasn't going to bother since she will be far to young to understand (if she is even here by then!) but my family have just told me they are all buying her x-mas presents and looked at me like I was crazy when I asked 'What for?' :wacko: am I just a mean mummy not wanting to get her anything? :haha: xxx

I havent got my little one anything but everyone else has, even my childminder!!!! now i feel like a bad mummy lol



- Butterfly - said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Awww butterfly! I'm fine she's just made my back a bit sore but the hot water bottle has soothed it down again. Im sure shell settle down walking when shes back in a routine.
> 
> Glad the hot water bottle has helped. :hugs:
> 
> What is everyone having for dinner? I aint got a clue :shrug: I've put on 3lb in the last week so probably shouldn't have takeaway :dohh:Click to expand...

I had steak and chips, with a crusty roll was lovely 



nikki-lou25 said:


> Mmmm i love lamb but never but it coz hubby hates it!!

Mine doesnt like it either 



ducky1502 said:


> Anyone else have a quiet baby? I haven't felt him move since about 10am. I've felt his head (if that makes sense) down at my pubic bone when I've been on my ball once or twice but that's it :shrug:

Little one has been quiet here as well, ive got scan and consultant first thing tomorrow, so will be able to see everything is ok 




- Butterfly - said:


> Just finished tea but my eyes are tired so switching laptop off.
> 
> ttfn xx

Good night x



Nessicle said:


> evening gals just been catching up! not staying on long as I'm shattered from hardly any sleep last night so going to go get in to bed soon!
> 
> oh dear googily! men eh?! me and OH havent had sex in about 4 months tbh he doesnt feel comfortable with it and I get very strong BH's!
> 
> I've been getting really sharp stabbing sensations in my cervix - before I knew Ava was breech again I thought it was her head engaging too but must be everything gearing up down ther! Keep having some strong stabbing pains at the top left of my bump where her head is too its so painful! had a bath earlier to try and ease backache and bh's but its made my itchy belly ten times worse - even e45 causes burning pain on it now I'm really fed up with it!
> 
> my bump is red sore and itchy and nothing I put on helps :cry: my operation scars are swelled and red and look awful and my old belly button piercing looks horribly red and angry!
> 
> roll on mw tomorrow so I can have a good old moan see if there is anything I can try for this rash and redness- even calamine lotion isnt helping any more and it goes bloody everywhere!

Mine was like that and i got some lovely cream of dr and its really good now 



Nessicle said:


> Thank you girls!
> 
> Good luck too Kerrie hope she can tell you things are moving along!
> 
> Just hoping little madam has stayed put pretty sure she hasn't moved.
> 
> Is anyone feeling really anxious and like you don't know what to do with yourself? Were in limbo I suppose right now!

Good luck with your appointments tomorrow. Im not anxious more on edge, which is making me snappy.

Sorry to hear that news mizze, will be thinking of her.

Ive had a lovely bath and OH did my legs for me. Im now tucked up in bed with the laptop and shameless box set, will keep me going for a couple of days.....


----------



## ducky1502

sammiwry said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Me and OH dtd yesterday and I plan on doing it again tomorrow. He has no problem doing it whilst I'm pregnant... which was a pain when it was the LAST thing on my mind but now I want this baby out it's pretty good lol. We can also still do missionary if I'm being a lazy madam so that's good.
> 
> I was going to say how?! But yeah that's way tmi lol last time we :sex: missionary was beginning to get difficultClick to expand...

I can draw you a picture if you like :rofl: I don't have a particularly huge bump, plus it gets loads smaller when I'm lying down. Or maybe OH just has REALLY long arms :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Sounds bliss spencerbear!!

Im currently enjoying a semi warm bath! Managed to get a small video of madden jiggling away too


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Me and OH dtd yesterday and I plan on doing it again tomorrow. He has no problem doing it whilst I'm pregnant... which was a pain when it was the LAST thing on my mind but now I want this baby out it's pretty good lol. We can also still do missionary if I'm being a lazy madam so that's good.
> 
> I was going to say how?! But yeah that's way tmi lol last time we :sex: missionary was beginning to get difficultClick to expand...
> 
> I can draw you a picture if you like :rofl: I don't have a particularly huge bump, plus it gets loads smaller when I'm lying down. Or maybe OH just has REALLY long arms :haha:Click to expand...

Haha i now have an image in my head of ms paint stick people doing missionary! Noo it's ok I think I can work it out myself lol!!


----------



## spencerbear

KellyC75 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Sounds lovely Sammi! I'm laid in bed watching Peter Andre then I'm a celeb then bed - so tired tonight hoping that means I'll sleep well! Right logging off girls no doubt I'll be on at stupid o clock! Enjoy relaxing everyone! X
> 
> Sounds a lush evening....:kiss:
> 
> I havent started watching 'im a celeb' yet....Have Sky+ it all though, my DS1 tells me Gillian is such a tw*t! :haha:
> 
> I saw a clip of her 'fainting' today & now look forward to watching it! Just for a good laugh :haha:
> 
> Hope you sleep better tonite :sleep:Click to expand...

I just end up shouting at the telly, cause she drives me mad :haha:



sammiwry said:


> Sounds bliss spencerbear!!
> 
> Im currently enjoying a semi warm bath! Managed to get a small video of madden jiggling away too

It would be if i could get comfy but vertainly beats listerning to OH cursing everytime he doesnt manage to do a bit of his game :haha:


----------



## nikki-lou25

lmao @ Ducky offerin to draw a picture!! :haha: Its actually my fave position in the very few times we've dtd through pregnancy. My hubby does have very long arms tho haha he is 6ft 3in LOL!


----------



## sammiwry

I was being a bit thick and forgetting either could be on top and that a tall oh/dh would probs make it easier :blush:


----------



## Kerrieann

We still do it in all sorts of postions lol :haha: but missionary has gotta be the trickiest as my bump is huge and is bigger on one side where baby lays!


----------



## ducky1502

Lop sided missionary kerrie... Love it lol!


----------



## GoogilyBear

oh my the subject of sex again lol XD 

Ive another queston.. how do you know baby is engaged.. can u sorta feel it..? ive had some rather ner really painfull movements right down in my bladder, far enough down to be able to feel it on my pubic bone.. there right under my bump tho if you get me..

or i should say to make it easier, less then a hands length from my foof lol XD i was wondering if it was bumpy engaging.. or moving downwards ready to drop or something..
my bump has moved up and down alot recently so maybe this is the real thing...?


----------



## lozzy21

Well girls im home, i wont even try to catch up on what iv missed, might take me the rest of the week.

Il write my birth story and fill you all in in the next few days.


----------



## ducky1502

lozzy21 said:


> Well girls im home, i wont even try to catch up on what iv missed, might take me the rest of the week.
> 
> Il write my birth story and fill you all in in the next few days.

So glad you are home lozzy :) bet you are so glad to be home as a family.

Cant wait to hear your birth story and update us on baby niamh.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I think my waters ave just gone?


----------



## Nessicle

well I managed 3 hours with one toilet trip so a good night so far! just having a brew watching tv and on here will be up til about 3am or 4am now then will go back to bed, just my itchy tummy keeping me up 



KellyC75 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Sounds lovely Sammi! I'm laid in bed watching Peter Andre then I'm a celeb then bed - so tired tonight hoping that means I'll sleep well! Right logging off girls no doubt I'll be on at stupid o clock! Enjoy relaxing everyone! X
> 
> Sounds a lush evening....:kiss:
> 
> I havent started watching 'im a celeb' yet....Have Sky+ it all though, my DS1 tells me Gillian is such a tw*t! :haha:
> 
> I saw a clip of her 'fainting' today & now look forward to watching it! Just for a good laugh :haha:
> 
> Hope you sleep better tonite :sleep:Click to expand...

ha ha yeah she is a twat lol she's such a ridiculous moaner I mean i moan but shes ridiculous!! :haha: 





lozzy21 said:


> Well girls im home, i wont even try to catch up on what iv missed, might take me the rest of the week.
> 
> Il write my birth story and fill you all in in the next few days.

glad to have you back lozzy!



nikki-lou25 said:


> I think my waters ave just gone?

:happydance::happydance::happydance: OMG really?!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yeh, I'm still leaking... I kno I drank lots before bed but not this much lol 

Had about 4 contractions too


----------



## Nessicle

OMg Nikki yoiu could have your baby here soon! so excited for you!! have you called your mw?


----------



## ducky1502

Nikki omg!!!!!!!!!! So excited. Make sure you keep me updated..... Fingers crossed hun!


----------



## lozzy21

Nikki get bouncing on that ball!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yeah I've phoned labour ward, they're gettin community midwife to come out :)


----------



## Nessicle

OMG maybe the full moon did work for one of us after all ha ha


----------



## lozzy21

Here is a pic of Niamh for those of you with out facebook.

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0906.jpg

Iv wrote the prequill part to my birth story but im too tired ti write it out now


----------



## Nessicle

just want to grab those cheeky chops Laura! Bet you're over the moon shes finally here! I was convinced youd have a boy! 

I feel weird tonight, keep having dizzy spells, feel sick and having palpitation type feelings...hope I'm not getting bloody ill again!


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Lozzy so glad you are home !! :) and your little girl is just the cutest!! she has the most adorable chubby cheeks !!! :)
Did Nat get her date?? 
I cannot sleep... DH left an hour ago to go on a business trip and I have not been able to go to sleep again.. and I had a blood nose too during the night :( boo... 
Oh Nikki I hope this is it for you !!!!! :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

My hind waters have gone so I need to be in labour within 24 hours!! I'm only 1-2cm so midwife just did a sweep! Not really contracting yet so need things to get goin!


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh good luck Nikki !!! ;) How exciting !!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Midwife us downstairs n I've been sent to get some sleep/rest


----------



## spencerbear

I hope things really start for you soon the nikki.......really exciting our next dreamer :hugs:


----------



## Mincholada

ey, what's up with this line jumping here???????? don't you know it's first due dates first, then the next etc.!? haha :haha:

sooorry, i'm just jealous! don't wanna work no more and in order to do so, i need my baby here.

very excited for you nikki! :happydance: good luck with everything & fingers crossed all will be nice & easy for you and you get to hold LO soooooon!!!

i'll have to wait til my manager's baby comes out or else i'm dead! she's 8 days ahead of me, but hasn't even gotten braxton hicks yet & baby seems to enjoy the well fed home she's in. if my LO decides to come before hers, i'll better run and hide :)

FOB's mum tried to call me 4 times today (after not being in touch for over two months) and although i don't really feel like it, i'll play nice and call her back in a second. wish me luck! also FOB's dad send another friend request today on FB. i had befriended him before, but after not hearing anything from him, unfriended him again (as i'm always thinking FOB might use their accounts to stalk me).... funny how they crawl out of their holes now that it gets close to my due date. don't really know what to think about that!


ooooh, btw. sherri81 announced her new pregnancy in the loss-support forum. it surely isn't easy on her & she's asking for prayers, so if ya'll could send her some hugs over there or say a word of encouragement i bet she'd appreciate it! :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks for the update about Sherri! She's in my thoughts and prayers xx

Nikki fx everything gets going for you hun! I got up expecting another announcement! :haha: 

I managed another 4 hours sleep :happydance: feel better for it but can't stop sneezing it kills!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've sent Todd off to work but wish I hadn't lol I seriously could just cry!


----------



## Mincholada

just "talked" to FOB's mother... didn't quite go as i thought... woke her up. she lives in alaska where it is like 9 PM now. didn't think she'd be in bed already, but guess there's nothing else to do up there.

conversation from her side:

"how are you? are you big and round?" (okay i guess & nope!)
"when is your due date?" (thought she'd remember...)
"the reason why i called was to see what's new in your life." (!??? nothing! unlike her son i can't go partying, dating & sleeping around, but gotta work & work & try to hold my head up high.)
"are you still living in the same place?" (is that the same woman i called in september, telling her, her son threatened not to pay rent anymore and that there's no way out of the lease unless "we"'d have a couple thousand $$$ spare!? where did she think i'd move heavily pregnant???"
"okay, well, keep in touch with me okay?"

hmmmmm... i somehow expected something different. can't say what, but maybe her offering some support or something.... and will it not be her granddaughter & wasn't it her son that screwed up? why do i need to keep in touch? can't she, if she's "sooo" interested in the baby??? 

i do understand that it might not be the best situation to be in for her either... getting 2 grandbabies in half a year & her other son just breaking off the engagement to his babies momma... but she's been a single mom to her sons for years as well, so i would've thought she'd try a little harder to be involved, to not miss out on her grandbabies.

hmmm, better stop thinking about it! i'll be all LO needs!!! :)

now let's start into my "weekend" and go to bed and then tomorrow may be full of sunshine :)


----------



## Mincholada

nikki, don't cry!!!! is it pain or the feeling of "what if it goes quicker than expected" and you being alone? :hugs:

relax!!!!!!! he's not too far away, is he?


----------



## nikki-lou25

He's ten mins away! It's just feelin under pressure I think because my worst nightmare is to need inducing & I have til midnight for contractions to kick in properly :(


----------



## spencerbear

ah nikki :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Try not to think too far ahead Nikki :hugs: I'm sure you'll be in full labour soon xx

Minch some people are so wrapped up in themselves even those who you would expect to be more understanding, do you have lots of friends and family to support you? I'd hate to think of anyone being all alone!

Midwife today eek - feeling mega anxious don't think she's turned but I'm rubbish at telling her position!


----------



## Nessicle

I've got some mild period pains on the underside of my bump that are achey in the top if my legs too...?


----------



## Mincholada

ness, i kinda am ALL ALONE :-/ when i first came over here, i had some good acquaintances that could've turned into proper friendships, but these people either moved, got deported or got wrapped up in new relationships with jealous partners that don't want any other woman around...

due to my job and the crazy hours i'm working, i didn't meet a lot of new people. i have a lot of co-workers that i could've befriended, but i started that job in march & found out i was pregnant shortly after, so i don't fit into their "scene" of drinking and doing drugs and all that stuff... quite a few of them dropped out of highschool & that's usually not the people i surround myself with (not to sound stuck up, but i don't do drugs, have an education etc.).

i have ONE good friend down here. she's also german, but married and me working in hospitality & her in retail doesn't make for a very close-knit friendship either, as we hardly have the same times off to do stuff together.

when it comes to family: ALL of my family is in germany, thousand of miles away. my 2nd family (former hostfamily) another thousand miles away up in alabama.

FOB and i were supposed to be a family... but as we know, that didn't go as planned...

i just hope that once baby is here, i can find another job with better hours and get some activities going to build some good friendships & a "support network". 

i've kinda been used to not having as many friends as in high school & uni, as after graduating we all moved to different places, cities, countries... i've been okay with that. i guess now it's the hormones & the new life ahead that's making me feel more "alone" than i'd usually feel.

i'm very much looking forward to 2011. i know it'll be a better one than 2010 :)


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> Well girls im home, i wont even try to catch up on what iv missed, might take me the rest of the week.
> 
> Il write my birth story and fill you all in in the next few days.

 cant wait to hear, im so pleased your both home together x



nikki-lou25 said:


> Yeh, I'm still leaking... I kno I drank lots before bed but not this much lol
> 
> Had about 4 contractions too

:haha: oh i hope things move soon :hugs:



nikki-lou25 said:


> Yeah I've phoned labour ward, they're gettin community midwife to come out :)

omg im so excited for you nikki


lozzy21 said:


> Here is a pic of Niamh for those of you with out facebook.
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0906.jpg
> 
> Iv wrote the prequill part to my birth story but im too tired ti write it out now

 soo sweet xx:thumbup:



Mincholada said:


> ey, what's up with this line jumping here???????? don't you know it's first due dates first, then the next etc.!? haha :haha:
> 
> :haha: thanks for update on sherri too x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> I've sent Todd off to work but wish I hadn't lol I seriously could just cry!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Try not to think too far ahead Nikki :hugs: I'm sure you'll be in full labour soon xx
> 
> Minch some people are so wrapped up in themselves even those who you would expect to be more understanding, do you have lots of friends and family to support you? I'd hate to think of anyone being all alone!
> 
> Midwife today eek - feeling mega anxious don't think she's turned but I'm rubbish at telling her position!Click to expand...
> 
> good luck ness x
> 
> 
> Feel like its never going to be me :cry:
> 
> Niki i hope things kick in soon for you, im so excited
> Just wish it was me lol
> Hope everyone is ok, good luck with mw appointments, im off for a hair cut today :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## Mincholada

oooooh, and don't you start as well, ness!!!!! ;) keep them legs crossed & to the pains: leave her alone!!! ;)

i won't be able to look at many more dreamer's baby pics, before i'll explode of jealousy! lol. it's hard enough that i get to see soooooo many babies at work every day.

good luck with your MW appointment!!! i'll have one tomorrow and guess there'll be no news.


----------



## moggymay

nik good luck hon :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Omg hope things start moving soon Nikki!!

Glad to hear you and Niamh are home lozzy

Jenny thanks for the update about sherri, I've got everything crossed for her!


----------



## Mizze

Morning all. 



YoungNImum said:


> God iv had a real bad craving for cornflakes soaked in milk and sugar ill need to get a box on wednesday Mmmm

Oh I so want some now!!


lozzy21 said:


> Here is a pic of Niamh for those of you with out facebook.
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0906.jpg
> 
> Iv wrote the prequill part to my birth story but im too tired ti write it out now

Oh bless her, she has gorgeous cheeks - dont let Nat see her she will want to bite those cheeks. Actually has anyone heard from Nat?



nikki-lou25 said:


> My hind waters have gone so I need to be in labour within 24 hours!! I'm only 1-2cm so midwife just did a sweep! Not really contracting yet so need things to get goin!




nikki-lou25 said:


> He's ten mins away! It's just feelin under pressure I think because my worst nightmare is to need inducing & I have til midnight for contractions to kick in properly :(

Oh Nikki hon -:hugs::hugs: its a long, long time till midnight. Dont stress - you know that makes things harder. 




Mincholada said:


> ness, i kinda am ALL ALONE :-/ when i first came over here, i had some good acquaintances that could've turned into proper friendships, but these people either moved, got deported or got wrapped up in new relationships with jealous partners that don't want any other woman around...
> 
> due to my job and the crazy hours i'm working, i didn't meet a lot of new people. i have a lot of co-workers that i could've befriended, but i started that job in march & found out i was pregnant shortly after, so i don't fit into their "scene" of drinking and doing drugs and all that stuff... quite a few of them dropped out of highschool & that's usually not the people i surround myself with (not to sound stuck up, but i don't do drugs, have an education etc.).
> 
> i have ONE good friend down here. she's also german, but married and me working in hospitality & her in retail doesn't make for a very close-knit friendship either, as we hardly have the same times off to do stuff together.
> 
> when it comes to family: ALL of my family is in germany, thousand of miles away. my 2nd family (former hostfamily) another thousand miles away up in alabama.
> 
> FOB and i were supposed to be a family... but as we know, that didn't go as planned...
> 
> i just hope that once baby is here, i can find another job with better hours and get some activities going to build some good friendships & a "support network".
> 
> i've kinda been used to not having as many friends as in high school & uni, as after graduating we all moved to different places, cities, countries... i've been okay with that. i guess now it's the hormones & the new life ahead that's making me feel more "alone" than i'd usually feel.
> 
> i'm very much looking forward to 2011. i know it'll be a better one than 2010 :)

Minch you have been amazingly strong to get through this pregnancy the way you have. :hugs: im sure 2011 will be a brilliant year for you. Dont stress about FOB's Mum as you said she needs to be the one making the effort not you. Thank you for updating us about Sherri - I was thinking of her yesterday and I will keep her and her LO in my thoughts. 

Midwife for me today too - need reasurance after yesterday. Then aquanatal this afternoon and antenatal this evening - busy day. I will be popping in and out.

Nikki best of luck honey. We are all rooting for you. :kiss:

Mizze


----------



## till bob

nikki-lou25 said:


> I think my waters ave just gone?

omg hun thats great news dont panic get on ur ball im sure everythin will get goin babe keep us posted x

well girls just nippin on before nursery run and then midwife will catch up later xx


----------



## xkirstyx

good luck nikki here is loads of labour dust to speed things up for you! :dust: :dust: :dust: xxxxxxxx


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Nikki... hope things are coming along nicely and you are feeling ok :hugs:
Haven't heard from Nat in a while... hope she is ok ... she was supposed to get her section date yesterday... unless she has had her bubs ;)
Mincholada, I agree, you have done so well throughout this pregnancy on your own. You are so brave !! And i am sure i can speak for all of us here and say we are very proud of you !
OOoh all the babies are coming now !! :) I am so excited !!
DH is away on business.. he will be home tomorrow night late... I miss him already :(
xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Ooooh FAT baby for me !!!!! YAY :happydance: ... last box !!!


----------



## Mizze

Ooooh FAT baby for me too - I hadnt noticed!!

:wohoo: :yipee:

Mizze


----------



## sammiwry

She posted on the December dreamers group yesterday that her section will be 7th dec but could we please not say anything on her facebook as she isn't telling anyone except us lot


----------



## xkirstyx

:brat::brat::brat::sad2::sad2::grr:I WANT MY BABY!!!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Nikki!! - Awhh i am so jelous hope things are going smoothly for you!!

All these babies being born lol! all wanting to be here before christmas :D wish mine would make an early appearance :/ would make me feel a whole lot better, so uncomfy now, and getting in and out of bed or getting up off the sofa is such an effort :/

It also appears to have been snowing here :D


----------



## Nessicle

Aw kirsty and Charlotte they'll be here really soon for all of us :hugs: 

Minch you are amazingly strong hun I've been isolated and had no friends and family when I lived with an ex but can't imagine how hard it must be with a baby on the way!

Mizze and Gemma hope your mw appts go well! Mines not til 2pm boo!! Wish I'd booked it in earlier! Feel rotten too really sick and my guts feel off it and got crampiness in my lower bump and thighs but nothing to warrant thinking it's labour!


----------



## Nessicle

Yay for fat babies!


----------



## Nut_Shake

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Just had a quick breeze through this last page, I'M HERE!! No babies just yet ;)

So as sammi said, please noone say anything on my facebook as im not telling anyone, only the BnB peoples ;) But my section date is booked for 7TH DECEMBER!!! I may scream in excitement! I am also crapping myself though, hoping it all goes smoothly... And breathe... !

Mizze you are SO right, Lozzys bubs cheeks would def get a big bite from me!! Howwww cute!! Hope you have a good day xx And congrats on the fat baby!!!!

Nikki - I hope you're doing ok!! Have there been anymore updates??

Mincholada - wow it really must be hard for you, but when bubs comes you'll meet many more people i'm sure for friendship and support, please we are always here ;) You are definitely an amazing person for keeping your chin up, don't stop now xx

Wishingforbub - Congrats on fat baby box too! Hubby will be home before you know it xx I hate my hubby going away too, he's ALWAYS off on business, he already has loads of bookings to go abroad in february and march and i'm DREADING it already!


----------



## sammiwry

I need breakfast but don't know what I want to eat :-(


----------



## Nessicle

Yay Nat!! How exciting!!! OMG I'm so anxious for my appt today to find out if she's still breech I want a set date now lol xx


----------



## Mizze

Hi Nat - hurrah a date!! How exciting. :happydance: :happydance: 

Mizze x


----------



## Nessicle

Egg and soldiers Sammi!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Googily - i know what you mean, i was desperate for mine to come before xmas... Lots of ball bouncing for you methinks! And its supposed to snow here in a couple of days too, stupid snow...

Ness - Oh pooo, feel better xx Are you going to try having another nap? Insomnia is just horrid, i had it for a while but it passed. Try and force yourself to nap a bit xx


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> I need breakfast but don't know what I want to eat :-(

I had porridge - yumm - lots of sugar on it too! :)

Ness hon - dont stress honey. It will do no good and you have no reason to suppose that she has moved, and if she has then she still might be early hon. Talk to the mw about what is hardest for you especially that rash and what worries you. :hugs::hugs:

Hope Nikki is doing okay.

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning!!! Good luck nikki, you queue jumper!! :yipee: :haha: Cant believe another baby is on its way :wohoo:


----------



## Nut_Shake

I know!!!!!!!!! EEEEEEEEEK!!!!! I can't help but think though that they won't last that long... Bloody hell pregnancy is getting rather tiring now, feeling like a bloody heifer, peeing 1879 times during a night and not having the energy to put on socks is just getting plain BORING now...

Ness - Let us know about her positioning as soon as you know!! xx


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Egg and soldiers Sammi!!

Wish I'd seen this before I did my cereal :-(


----------



## GoogilyBear

Nut_Shake said:


> Googily - i know what you mean, i was desperate for mine to come before xmas... Lots of ball bouncing for you methinks! And its supposed to snow here in a couple of days too, stupid snow...
> 
> Ness - Oh pooo, feel better xx Are you going to try having another nap? Insomnia is just horrid, i had it for a while but it passed. Try and force yourself to nap a bit xx

I have to admit, i am a sucker for snow, just love the fluffly stuff lol XD

COngrats on the C date btw!!! How exciting, really not long to wait at all!!
I think lots of bouncing on my ball and lots of activeness and who knows we could be in luck :)

Lozzy - OMG those little cheeks!!! Awwh she is amazing hun!! One thing tho, how do you pronounce her name..:s (blonde moment XD)

Any updates on Nikki yet?


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Mizze I know you're right and like the others hav said when their friends babies turned at this stage it was really painful and all her movements are the same! Xx

Nat I actually had a good nights sleep last night - manage 9.30pm to 12.30am and 2.30am to 5am! Pretty good for me ha ha xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Lozzy im so pleased ur both home now and can be a proper family, she is justgorgeous, you both must be so proud :hugs: :cloud9:


----------



## Nut_Shake

GoogilyBear said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Googily - i know what you mean, i was desperate for mine to come before xmas... Lots of ball bouncing for you methinks! And its supposed to snow here in a couple of days too, stupid snow...
> 
> Ness - Oh pooo, feel better xx Are you going to try having another nap? Insomnia is just horrid, i had it for a while but it passed. Try and force yourself to nap a bit xx
> 
> I have to admit, i am a sucker for snow, just love the fluffly stuff lol XD
> 
> COngrats on the C date btw!!! How exciting, really not long to wait at all!!
> I think lots of bouncing on my ball and lots of activeness and who knows we could be in luck :)
> 
> Lozzy - OMG those little cheeks!!! Awwh she is amazing hun!! One thing tho, how do you pronounce her name..:s (blonde moment XD)
> 
> Any updates on Nikki yet?Click to expand...

I LOVE snow! But its just not practical, and it goes slushy and black and icy and causes mayhem all over the roads and then my family can't get to me from the other side of london :(

Thanks!! I'm so excited and bloody nervous...

I think Niamh is pronounced like Neev (maybe i'm wrong). I think it's an irish name :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

If I haven't had my baby this time next week I'll be in hospital getting induced........eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!

Had MW appointment yesterday and she said that bubs is as far down in my pelvis as can be and felt 'ready to go' :wacko: I still think I will need to be induced though, so I won't be queue jumping by that much!


----------



## cho

I am having one of those days already and i have just spilt sugar everywhere after hoovering i think i might go for a cry lol
And Bradley is hvaing one of them annoying bug me days too.
Ahhhh just get out of my hair, and Dylan get out of my belly ahhhhhh


----------



## cho

ahem hormones!


----------



## Nessicle

Aw sorry Sammi lol! I've got no gluten free bread so had crappy cereal too don't worry! 

Nat I will do sweetie soon as I know! Mght have to go straight for a scan with me being 37 weeks this week suppose I could drop child any time lol xx


----------



## sammiwry

I'm going into town later to get my ball! What size do I need if I'm 5'2? I'd of thought a 55cm one?


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nessicle said:


> Thanks Mizze I know you're right and like the others hav said when their friends babies turned at this stage it was really painful and all her movements are the same! Xx
> 
> Nat I actually had a good nights sleep last night - manage 9.30pm to 12.30am and 2.30am to 5am! Pretty good for me ha ha xx

Thats an amazing nights sleep!! Well done!! Hopefully the sleepless nights are passing!! :)


----------



## Nessicle

Hugs Charlotte xxx


----------



## Pixxie

YoungNImum said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> YoungNImum, my aunt lives 2 hours away so don't ride her horse that often :-( so use a local yard but they are £38 for a half hour private lesson :-(
> 
> 
> Is that for a private lesson?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thats pretty good its £45 here altho thats for an hour which is fair enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Well I got a loan although they won't give me enough to pay the rent :dohh: they have give me enough for immediate living expenses though so I suppose its better than nothing. They said I can apply for a budgeting loan for the rent but it could take longer than the housing benefit to go through so I might as well wait, you try telling that to the landlord! :growlmad:
> 
> Oh well, they will be phoning me to arrange the housing benefit on Thursday and my form for the sure start grant is being posted today and will be with me within 3 days. Hopefully because I owe a month already the housing will be pushed through quickly and the loan people confirmed I'll get my first income support payment on Friday.
> 
> OH must not be feeling well today, he just hoovered up and made me a brew without being asked :shock: :haha: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I rang for a personal loan today from bank gave all details and guy says ill get someone to ring you back shortly this was at around 11:30 and guess what im still waiting on the phone call :growlmad:
> 
> *Can anyone tell me how i go about getting housing benefit and how it works?*
> 
> 
> 
> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> Just got out the bath suddenly cos i felt really sick so jumped out to get a drink and walked right in on my so called one and only OH having a wank in our living room. just when i thought it was going to get better. I wouldnt mind if we hadnt of been doing it every night or day or so atm, but he had it first thing this morn, no need for it again!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but this made me grin, hope your feeling ok tho, least you gave him a black eye he will no not to do that again :blush:Click to expand...

I saw no-one answered, they must have missed it or not know. You have to phone up your local council and they will arrange a phone interview if you meet criteria, then after that you will have to take some paperwork down to one of the offices and they will sort it all from there. 



lozzy21 said:


> Well girls im home, i wont even try to catch up on what iv missed, might take me the rest of the week.
> 
> Il write my birth story and fill you all in in the next few days.

Glad to see you're home Lozzy! Niamh is gorgeous 



nikki-lou25 said:


> I think my waters ave just gone?

OMG :dance: eeeeeeeee, you're gonna have a baby soon! Hope things pick up 



Mincholada said:


> ey, what's up with this line jumping here???????? don't you know it's first due dates first, then the next etc.!? haha :haha:
> 
> sooorry, i'm just jealous! don't wanna work no more and in order to do so, i need my baby here.
> 
> very excited for you nikki! :happydance: good luck with everything & fingers crossed all will be nice & easy for you and you get to hold LO soooooon!!!
> 
> i'll have to wait til my manager's baby comes out or else i'm dead! she's 8 days ahead of me, but hasn't even gotten braxton hicks yet & baby seems to enjoy the well fed home she's in. if my LO decides to come before hers, i'll better run and hide :)
> 
> FOB's mum tried to call me 4 times today (after not being in touch for over two months) and although i don't really feel like it, i'll play nice and call her back in a second. wish me luck! also FOB's dad send another friend request today on FB. i had befriended him before, but after not hearing anything from him, unfriended him again (as i'm always thinking FOB might use their accounts to stalk me).... funny how they crawl out of their holes now that it gets close to my due date. don't really know what to think about that!
> 
> 
> ooooh, btw. sherri81 announced her new pregnancy in the loss-support forum. it surely isn't easy on her & she's asking for prayers, so if ya'll could send her some hugs over there or say a word of encouragement i bet she'd appreciate it! :thumbup:

How odd, I suppose that's her version of making an effort? :shrug: Thanks for the update on Sherri 

Good luck to those with appointments today and woohoo for final boxes for the later December Dreamers! :happydance: 

Nothing interesting happening on my end. My pelvis is really starting to hurt these days, around my pubic bone and tail bone, I think it's from the pressure of bubs head. Oh, my OH has finally agreed to have my Aunt in the room with us when LO is born! The only thing is now I fibbed and told her we was only allowed one person in so I didn't have to tell her OH didn't want her there :dohh: so now I'll have to tell another fib or tell her OH didn't want her there :wacko: I don't know how to tell her she is now allowed to come so if anyone has any ideas let me know! :haha: 

I still haven't finished the scarf of doom, but only 4 more stripes to go now. My sister is such an ungrateful little cow though I don't even want to give it to her any more. I take it everywhere so I can get a few rows done and got it out at my nanas after we had Sunday dinner, she was looking at it all excitedly and then asked 'Is this my Christmas present then?' So I said yes it was, she asks 'Is that all you're getting me?' ..... :growlmad: 'I've been making this for THREE WEEKS! Yes it's all you're getting!' Then she starts going on about how I'm 'cheap' and that I didn't get her anything for her birthday which I pointed out wasn't true, we gave her £20 because we are skint and she said that only OH gave her £20, not me! WTF!?! The annoying thing is if I now don't giver her this scarf for Christmas and we buy her a present instead I know she will moan about not getting the scarf. She drives me up the wall, I don't understand how she can be such an ungrateful little cow :cry: :nope: 

I'm really starting to wonder if she will even look after this scarf, I don't think she deserves it any more. I want to keep it for myself and buy her a bar of soap or something and tell her she needs it because her attitude stinks :haha: xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

yeah i say it as neev aswell! love that name :D


----------



## xkirstyx

c.holdway said:


> I am having one of those days already and i have just spilt sugar everywhere after hoovering i think i might go for a cry lol
> And Bradley is hvaing one of them annoying bug me days too.
> Ahhhh just get out of my hair, and Dylan get out of my belly ahhhhhh

:hugs:


----------



## Nut_Shake

AmeliePoulain said:


> If I haven't had my baby this time next week I'll be in hospital getting induced........eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!
> 
> Had MW appointment yesterday and she said that bubs is as far down in my pelvis as can be and felt 'ready to go' :wacko: I still think I will need to be induced though, so I won't be queue jumping by that much!

How exciting!! Fingers crossed all goes smoothly xx



c.holdway said:


> I am having one of those days already and i have just spilt sugar everywhere after hoovering i think i might go for a cry lol
> And Bradley is hvaing one of them annoying bug me days too.
> Ahhhh just get out of my hair, and Dylan get out of my belly ahhhhhh

Oh i hate those days. Just breaaaaaathe!! And just think that worse things could happen so its not too bad. I always try to do that! xx



sammiwry said:


> I'm going into town later to get my ball! What size do I need if I'm 5'2? I'd of thought a 55cm one?

I wish i could help but i actually have no idea, sorry!! xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

sammiwry said:


> I'm going into town later to get my ball! What size do I need if I'm 5'2? I'd of thought a 55cm one?

I am 5'1 and mine is a 65cm one and is absolutely fine x


----------



## Nut_Shake

Pixxie - Scarf of doom!!!!! :rofl:

She is just very very ungrateful, tut! Keep the scarf for yourself! Or give it to her and use it to strangle some manners into her!! Kids these days!! In my day we were appreciative of anything we were given (do i sound about 80 years old??!? lol!)


----------



## Nessicle

yeah pronounced "neev" 

Pixxie my 3 sisters are all really selfish - two of them didnt even get me a card for my birthday and one didnt even text me til about 8pm that night. They never text to ask how I am and dont even know when my due date is - my sister text last night to see if I wanted to see Harry Potter probably cos she had no one else to go with, and I said I didnt fancy it and said "your niece will most likely be arriving by c-section in two weeks or so due to her being breech" and she was like "two weeks?!!" err yeah she's due in just over 3 so even if I didnt need a section its fairly close! 

if you forget their birthdays then all hell breaks loose, I even drove to my sisters back in september with her pressie and card even though I was having really strong BH's when driving...selfish!!

Oh and Starcrossed is being induced today, her little fella has a few issues with growth and she's in and out of hospital with high bp and stuff so they've decided to induce her early xx


----------



## wishingforbub

oh Nat that's great you got your date !! the 7th :) yay! and my bubs will be on the 8th :)


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie I like your thinking! How ungratful can she be?!

Ness I haven't had eggy soldiers since I was little maybe for lunch....


----------



## Mizze

I agree with Nat - she doesnt deserve the effort you made Pixxie!! 

Buy her nothing and tell her naughty children dont get presents from Santa! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

AmeliePoulain said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I'm going into town later to get my ball! What size do I need if I'm 5'2? I'd of thought a 55cm one?
> 
> I am 5'1 and mine is a 65cm one and is absolutely fine xClick to expand...

mine is 65 cm too the davina one from Argos for a tenner - comes witha pump and resistance bands so can use them once I've had bubs! 

I'm 5"1' too


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Pixxie I like your thinking! How ungratful can she be?!
> 
> Ness I haven't had eggy soldiers since I was little maybe for lunch....

:shock: they're yummy! 

I dont have dippy eggs really any more cos they taste shite with my rock hard bread lol


----------



## Pixxie

And she has the cheek to say I'm being a bitch but everyone just has to put up with it because it's my hormones! :saywhat: That was because she said 'Pass us that then' to me and I asked if she had forgotten how to use manners... 

Must not murder siblings, must not murder siblings...


----------



## Nut_Shake

wishingforbub - Oh wow!! I'm so freakin' excited i could vomit!!!
My mums birthday is on the 8th! She's SO excited they are coming the day before, keeps saying they will be her 'most favourite birthday gifts ever'! :cry:

I am going to be a blubbering wreck when i see them, i know it...


----------



## Nessicle

are you going for the surprise effect on facebook Nat? x


----------



## mummyclo

Ahhh! Good luck Nikki! Jealous Much! :hissy:
Yey for getting a date Nat! :happydance:
Thanks for updating Lozzy...Niamh is gorgeous!
I want my baby now! I feel like SHIT today :cry:


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh good luck to starcrossed !! :)
An enjoy all your MW appointments today... hope all goes well ladies !!


----------



## sammiwry

I shall get a 65cm one then!

Pixxie I was the same when my brother was peeing around about coming homenfor the weekend for my birthday.

I'm going to have to drive the BMW to town and try and park it :'( wish I'd remembered to have my little Clio today :-(


----------



## wishingforbub

Nut_Shake said:


> wishingforbub - Oh wow!! I'm so freakin' excited i could vomit!!!
> My mums birthday is on the 8th! She's SO excited they are coming the day before, keeps saying they will be her 'most favourite birthday gifts ever'! :cry:
> 
> I am going to be a blubbering wreck when i see them, i know it...

Oh how wonderful !! :) My Hubby is on the 8th so his first son will be his bday present :) YAY
I cant believe it is so close now !! 2 weeks for you! and 2w1d for me !!!!!!!:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nessicle said:


> are you going for the surprise effect on facebook Nat? x

Maybe i sound completely stupid, but i have a few reasons for not telling people. Firstly, i freak out when people make a fuss and i'm a VERY anxious person, so i just dont want a hundred calls and messages from people the day before telling me they hope all goes well because it will just make me worry more! And secondly, i dont always trust peoples 'good wishes'. I do have certain old 'friends' and family members that say good luck but really dont mean it, and im really quite superstitious about bad evil thoughts directed at people can actually sometimes do damage to that person... Sounds stupid i know, i think its the turkishness and greekness in me! Not sure if anyone has seen those blue round eyes you can get? https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...I2aAQ&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0

I surround myself in them, they ward of the evil eye. Ok, now i just sound mental...



mummyclo said:


> Ahhh! Good luck Nikki! Jealous Much! :hissy:
> Yey for getting a date Nat! :happydance:
> Thanks for updating Lozzy...Niamh is gorgeous!
> I want my baby now! I feel like SHIT today :cry:

Thanks! Sorry you feel crappy xx Whyyy??


----------



## Nut_Shake

sammiwry said:


> I shall get a 65cm one then!
> 
> Pixxie I was the same when my brother was peeing around about coming homenfor the weekend for my birthday.
> 
> I'm going to have to drive the BMW to town and try and park it :'( wish I'd remembered to have my little Clio today :-(

Lol! I do that! Our new car is gorgeous but just so big!! Whenever i can i grab the smart car to run around in! I must get used to the big car though, the babies won't be fitting into a smart car! Unless i tie their car seats to the roof. I don't class it as child abuse, i reckon they'd love it!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

wishingforbub said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> wishingforbub - Oh wow!! I'm so freakin' excited i could vomit!!!
> My mums birthday is on the 8th! She's SO excited they are coming the day before, keeps saying they will be her 'most favourite birthday gifts ever'! :cry:
> 
> I am going to be a blubbering wreck when i see them, i know it...
> 
> Oh how wonderful !! :) My Hubby is on the 8th so his first son will be his bday present :) YAY
> I cant believe it is so close now !! 2 weeks for you! and 2w1d for me !!!!!!!:wohoo::wohoo:Click to expand...

That is SO sweet that their birthdays are the same day!!! It's so close, not close enough though! Hurry uppppppppp!!!!!!


----------



## Pixxie

Nut_Shake said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> are you going for the surprise effect on facebook Nat? x
> 
> Maybe i sound completely stupid, but i have a few reasons for not telling people. Firstly, i freak out when people make a fuss and i'm a VERY anxious person, so i just dont want a hundred calls and messages from people the day before telling me they hope all goes well because it will just make me worry more! And secondly, i dont always trust peoples 'good wishes'. I do have certain old 'friends' and family members that say good luck but really dont mean it, and im really quite superstitious about bad evil thoughts directed at people can actually sometimes do damage to that person... Sounds stupid i know, i think its the turkishness and greekness in me! Not sure if anyone has seen those blue round eyes you can get? https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...I2aAQ&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0
> 
> I surround myself in them, they ward of the evil eye. *Ok, now i just sound mental...
> *
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh! Good luck Nikki! Jealous Much! :hissy:
> Yey for getting a date Nat! :happydance:
> Thanks for updating Lozzy...Niamh is gorgeous!
> I want my baby now! I feel like SHIT today :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Sorry you feel crappy xx Whyyy??Click to expand...

:rofl: You don't sound mental Nat! We all have our good luck things :winkwink: I actually have a necklace with an eye on it that's supposed to do the same thing, I've never seen another one like it I'll try and get a picture to show you xx


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I know the ones you mean hun they ward off evil - I have a keyring my sister brought back from Turkey last year for me! 

just wondered but I know what you mean about not wanting to tell everyone Ive had lots of negative comments from people on facebook about wanting a section - it's not cos I'm too posh to push or dont want to give birth naturally I've just had enough I seem to have loads of issues at this stage in my pregnancy so if I can get a date for her arrival it will keep me going etc and I seriously dont see why people have to put stuff like "why on earth do you want a section" etc - if you havent got any well wishes to post then sod off lol xx


----------



## mummyclo

I just feel ill, headache, sick and just generally ill :(


----------



## Pixxie

I have one like this https://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/myjewelbox/eyeball.jpg 

I've never seen another one in person and everyone always says how unusual it is so I love wearing it! My step-mum give it me years ago but she wont tell me where she got it from xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Haha nat you'll understand where i come from completely on the car front then! It's not the bigger engine I can't cope with it's just the length of the car and the thought of driving it in the multi-storey car park! I can drive it fine it's just the thought of hitting it in the car park!

I have a Turkish eye somewhere. My parents have brought an apartment out there so hopefully have a few cheap holidays over there!!

Ness i think some people just have to stick there oar in no matter what and don't always think about how what they are saying is going to affect te person they are talking to!

Chloe sorry to hear your not feeling too well :-(


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nessicle said:


> yeah I know the ones you mean hun they ward off evil - I have a keyring my sister brought back from Turkey last year for me!
> 
> just wondered but I know what you mean about not wanting to tell everyone Ive had lots of negative comments from people on facebook about wanting a section - it's not cos I'm too posh to push or dont want to give birth naturally I've just had enough I seem to have loads of issues at this stage in my pregnancy so if I can get a date for her arrival it will keep me going etc and I seriously dont see why people have to put stuff like "why on earth do you want a section" etc - if you havent got any well wishes to post then sod off lol xx

Ugh, people are so annoying. It's fine to enquire but some peoples questions just sound so judgemental!! When the babies are here i'll be doing a BIG friends clear out. I've started already. A lot of selfish assholes around!!



Pixxie said:


> :rofl: You don't sound mental Nat! We all have our good luck things :winkwink: I actually have a necklace with an eye on it that's supposed to do the same thing, I've never seen another one like it I'll try and get a picture to show you xx

I love the evil eye charms, just make me feel a little safer from peoples bad wishes. My family have a lot of history with all this superstitious stuff and a lot of unexplainable stuff has happened! Hence why i believe it all so much ;) My hubby thinks i need therapy, lol!!



mummyclo said:


> I just feel ill, headache, sick and just generally ill :(

:( Feel better xx Rest and top up your vitamin c, i swear by orange juice when im ill! Its the best thing!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Hope you feel better soon chloe :hugs: i feel worse today too, can hardly talk,my throat is that sore and have loads on today too, ive got a friend popping round soon, then gotta take jake to school and go midwife, then pick jake up and drop him at nannies and then habe a meeting at his new school, not sure what for lol and then my sil is having a jamie oliver party at hers so going to that!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Pixxie said:


> I have one like this https://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/myjewelbox/eyeball.jpg
> 
> I've never seen another one in person and everyone always says how unusual it is so I love wearing it! My step-mum give it me years ago but she wont tell me where she got it from xxx

Ahh its gorgeous! I think i saw one like that some time ago, its really nice!



sammiwry said:


> Haha nat you'll understand where i come from completely on the car front then! It's not the bigger engine I can't cope with it's just the length of the car and the thought of driving it in the multi-storey car park! I can drive it fine it's just the thought of hitting it in the car park!
> 
> I have a Turkish eye somewhere. My parents have brought an apartment out there so hopefully have a few cheap holidays over there!!
> 
> Ness i think some people just have to stick there oar in no matter what and don't always think about how what they are saying is going to affect te person they are talking to!
> 
> Chloe sorry to hear your not feeling too well :-(

LOLLLLLLLLL!! I AM EXACTLY THE SAME!! Bloody long car, scared i'm gonna hit it and hubby is gonna punch me! Plus its brand new from the showroom so im even more scared, and now hes going to put huge alloy wheels on it so now im going to freak out about scraping them!! He told me that bad things will happen to me if i do... Oh dear... :dohh:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Kerrieann said:


> Hope you feel better soon chloe :hugs: i feel worse today too, can hardly talk,my throat is that sore and have loads on today too, ive got a friend popping round soon, then gotta take jake to school and go midwife, then pick jake up and drop him at nannies and then habe a meeting at his new school, not sure what for lol and then my sil is having a jamie oliver party at hers so going to that!!!

Hectic day!! Have fun, and wrap up warm!! xx


----------



## mrsbling

Morning ladies :hi:

Hope you are all feeling well today :)

Well, I have just skimmed 27 pages since I was last on at about 1.30pm yesterday - my you lot cant half chat :haha:

Nat - excellent news for your C-Section date - bet you are sooooo excited now :) 

Hope I havent missed anything!!! x


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I need a massive clear out of "friends" too - its sad but I've already had to block my sisters and mum from seeing my status updates because they're very outspoken and judgemental! 

I cant believe you girls are still driving! I cant get behind the wheel cos I'm so short I cant reach the clutch without being really far forward lol 

aw kerrie and chloe sorry you both feel rotten I feel really sicky and headachy today too and feel really flushed and warm - probably just cos I'm not used to having sleep :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

GoogilyBear said:


> Just got out the bath suddenly cos i felt really sick so jumped out to get a drink and walked right in on my so called one and only OH having a wank in our living room. just when i thought it was going to get better. I wouldnt mind if we hadnt of been doing it every night or day or so atm, but he had it first thing this morn, no need for it again!

 hmmm I walked in on hubby having a shower and he said - what would you do if I was having a pull - I said I would just laugh and walk out :haha:



Nessicle said:


> Ha ha Charlotte that's my view on it too saves me a job :rofl:

 Yep I feel the same too. When TTC - men are meant to release sperm at least every 3 days so in between dtd - I got DH doing DIY on himself to save me a job!! I say it's his body and if he needs a release he needs a release - I think I'd be upset if he was using porn but he wouldn't be able to use porn in the shower!!



nikki-lou25 said:


> I think my waters ave just gone?

 How are you doing now Nikki?


Congrats to the December Dreamers fab babies - I got mine yesterday!! 36 weeks for me today :happydance: 3 weeks today for section.

Laura - niamh is very cute :kiss:

Sorry to all the ladies feeling poorly. :hugs:

Nat - glad you've got your date sorted :thumbup:

I'm off to see if I've got cornflakes in my cupboard!!!!! :shrug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

at 11.10 on This Morning they are doing something about c section - it's called too scared to push . . . . . .


----------



## Pixxie

OMG I've just found this https://blog.eatsleepknit.com/2008/04/27/kitty-cat-argyle-sweater-vest/ and I really want to make Hobbes one but I know he will try and eat my eyes while I sleep if I make him wear it :rofl:


----------



## sammiwry

I don't think dh would kill me if I did hit it but it's more a case of I don't want people thinking I can't drive lol. 
Wouldn't have this problem though if the Clio didn't play my back up as dh would be driving it and I'd have my little Clio :-(


----------



## Nessicle

lol butterfly speaking of DIY - I came downstairs around 12.30am and put the tv on and Television X was on :rofl: I we dont have any of those channels obviously but theres the 10 minute freeview on at 10pm pmsl!!! I was teasing him this morning and he was laughing


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ness - On FB I have my hubbys family on a limited profile, then i have all my makeup contacts on another limited profile, my real friends on another and my acquaintances on another, haha!!

And as much as i've always cursed my height i am now very thankful for having long legs, i dont need to move the seat at all and have had no issues driving! Although whenever i can i do get people to chauffeur me around because i just cant be bothered to do much at the moment!


----------



## Nut_Shake

- Butterfly - said:


> at 11.10 on This Morning they are doing something about c section - it's called too scared to push . . . . . .

Ooh ill have a watch, thanks! Hope all is good with you :) xxxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Pixxie said:


> OMG I've just found this https://blog.eatsleepknit.com/2008/04/27/kitty-cat-argyle-sweater-vest/ and I really want to make Hobbes one but I know he will try and eat my eyes while I sleep if I make him wear it :rofl:

:rofl: That's so bloody cute though!!


----------



## Nessicle

it sucks when you have to resort to adding people to groups because you know what sort of opinions they're gonna have! Though the make up contacts being work you dont want them seeing everything anyway!

oooh I'd never curse long lovely legs! I'm about the height of a cig butt lol short stumpy legs and hope Ava gets Marks legs cos they're long and lean! Bloody woman! lol


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> Ness - On FB I have my hubbys family on a limited profile, then i have all my makeup contacts on another limited profile, my real friends on another and my acquaintances on another, haha!!
> 
> And as much as i've always cursed my height i am now very thankful for having long legs, i dont need to move the seat at all and have had no issues driving! Although whenever i can i do get people to chauffeur me around because i just cant be bothered to do much at the moment!

My Clio is fine other than slight bucket front seats :-( the BMW I have to raise the seat up, move it as far forward as it'll go. I'm sure it looks like I'm stealing it


----------



## Nessicle

right I'm logging off my lovelies - gonna sort a few bits round the house before getting ready to go see the mw this afternoon - will update when I can :) 

I bet Nikki is wel on her way now :happydance: xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nessicle said:


> I'm about the height of a cig butt

:rofl: :rofl: Its so funny isnt it, always want what you cant have!! I hated being tall, always wanted to be one of the smaller girls. I always felt like a bumbling oaf next to all my friends! (i'm just over 5'9'') I also always wanted straight hair, my hair is naturally big curls, hate it!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nut_Shake said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> at 11.10 on This Morning they are doing something about c section - it's called too scared to push . . . . . .
> 
> Ooh ill have a watch, thanks! Hope all is good with you :) xxxxClick to expand...

 I'm ok thanks - just ready to have my baby!! I was meant to be going shopping but I really want to watch it and I have a friend coming this afternoon so won't be able to see it on catch up!! Hope I kind find her something in my cupboards to feed her lunch!! lol


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> right I'm logging off my lovelies - gonna sort a few bits round the house before getting ready to go see the mw this afternoon - will update when I can :)
> 
> I bet Nikki is wel on her way now :happydance: xx

Good luck later!!

Hope Nikki is doing ok!


----------



## Nut_Shake

sammiwry said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Ness - On FB I have my hubbys family on a limited profile, then i have all my makeup contacts on another limited profile, my real friends on another and my acquaintances on another, haha!!
> 
> And as much as i've always cursed my height i am now very thankful for having long legs, i dont need to move the seat at all and have had no issues driving! Although whenever i can i do get people to chauffeur me around because i just cant be bothered to do much at the moment!
> 
> My Clio is fine other than slight bucket front seats :-( the BMW I have to raise the seat up, move it as far forward as it'll go. I'm sure it looks like I'm stealing itClick to expand...

LOL! A pregnant woman stealing BMW's... Now that's not something you see every day!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Good luck with your appt Ness xx What will be will be hun - you'll be great whatever xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Butterfly - just make some sandwiches, lol! Easy and yummy!

Ness - Really hope all goes well, what will be will be, either way it will all work out xx


----------



## sammiwry

Lol nat! Wish it would disappear though!


----------



## mrsbling

Oooh good luck Nikki - hope LO is with you very soon :)

Lozzy, you Lo is sooo cute - cant wait to read your birth story :) x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nut_Shake said:


> Butterfly - just make some sandwiches, lol! Easy and yummy!
> 
> Ness - Really hope all goes well, what will be will be, either way it will all work out xx

 no bread :blush: We have some part baked bread that I was going to use at teatime but I'll have to use them at lunch now and make fajitas for tea tonight. There will be nothing left in my fridge or cupboards then so will definitely have to shop tomorrow!!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm still around :) just tryin to get these contractions a bit longer n more frequent!


----------



## sammiwry

nikki-lou25 said:


> I'm still around :) just tryin to get these contractions a bit longer n more frequent!

Ooo got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## GoogilyBear

getting some really strong period like pains :'( hoping its just braxton given me grief x


----------



## - Butterfly -

nikki-lou25 said:


> I'm still around :) just tryin to get these contractions a bit longer n more frequent!

 Get bouncing on the ball or have some 'friendly time' to get your uterus contracting stronger :thumbup: (not sure who used the quote friendly time but I think it's funny) :haha:


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Nikki hope things speed up for you !! How exciting your bubs will be here in no time !! :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nikki - Hope all is going ok!! Very excited for you!! xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Soooo exciting!!!!

"friendly time" :rofl: think it was ness that used that lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

Eugh the thought of friendly time pains me lol


----------



## Pixxie

Right I really need to get off here and do stuff! Need to go to the shop for gas but it seems so far away now it takes me ages to waddle there, I used to be able to get there and back in 20 minutes but now it's more like double that :dohh: Really need to wash the pots today too, if I don't do them today OH will be annoyed with me. If you see me before 3pm please tell me off :haha: xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Will do pixxie :thumbup: enjoy ur waddle :haha: x


----------



## YoungNImum

Well my whole day is gonna be me in tears,,,,, I rang the bank back today about the loan and they cant give me one, even tho id worked it out online that i was able to pay it back, they say i dont have a good enough income, which now means i cant move house and i just feel so down now just when i thought my life was changing for the better! Urghh i just wont to scream and punch someone, sorry for the rant just needed to get it of my chest. :(


----------



## Mizze

Nut_Shake said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I shall get a 65cm one then!
> 
> Pixxie I was the same when my brother was peeing around about coming homenfor the weekend for my birthday.
> 
> I'm going to have to drive the BMW to town and try and park it :'( wish I'd remembered to have my little Clio today :-(
> 
> Lol! I do that! Our new car is gorgeous but just so big!! Whenever i can i grab the smart car to run around in! I must get used to the big car though, the babies won't be fitting into a smart car! Unless i tie their car seats to the roof. I don't class it as child abuse, i reckon they'd love it!!Click to expand...

Oh I have car traumas at the moment too having had my beloved Clio for 10 years I know every inch of it. Now we bought a SEAT at the weekend to replace it-its not huge but its much bigger than the Clio. I drove it to the midwife's earlier - for the first time!! It was terrifying. I had to reverse it out of the drive then park it at Dr's - which isnt easy then reverse it out of their carpark - all very stressful but I managed it :happydance:
Got to take it to the pool for aquanatal later - deep breaths, deep breaths.....



nikki-lou25 said:


> I'm still around :) just tryin to get these contractions a bit longer n more frequent!

Fingers crossed for you honey! 

Well midwife appt went well, FH is 33cms which is okay and 3cms longer than 2 weeks ago - which is good. She says I have a long abdomen which is true im 5ft 8 but have a long body rather than long legs. My urine and blood pressure were all good. Baby is head down but not engaged at all yet! :( I thought she might have started but no. 

Have things to do but cant be arsed! 


Oh NIMum how annoying - the stupid thing about the banks is that they went from lending to anyone who asked to lending to no one in case they were a risk. BUT banks are NOT the only lenders, in fact they often arent the best lenders. So try a couple of things - check your credit status - usually only costs £1-£3 - and you can get 30 day free trials in some cases. And look at the comparison websites AND Martin Lewis's moneysavingexpert to see what is out there for you. 
Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Nikki hurry up and get that baby moving :D I'm too excited! I fell asleep last night and have been so busy this morning. But I rushed home to see your progress :) come on baby galloway!!!!!!


----------



## spencerbear

wishingforbub said:


> Ooooh FAT baby for me !!!!! YAY :happydance: ... last box !!!




Mizze said:


> Ooooh FAT baby for me too - I hadnt noticed!!
> 
> :wohoo: :yipee:
> 
> Mizze

Yay fat babies x



c.holdway said:


> I am having one of those days already and i have just spilt sugar everywhere after hoovering i think i might go for a cry lol
> And Bradley is hvaing one of them annoying bug me days too.
> Ahhhh just get out of my hair, and Dylan get out of my belly ahhhhhh

I hate those days, hopefully will pass soon



Pixxie said:


> And she has the cheek to say I'm being a bitch but everyone just has to put up with it because it's my hormones! :saywhat: That was because she said 'Pass us that then' to me and I asked if she had forgotten how to use manners...
> 
> Must not murder siblings, must not murder siblings...

sisters really can be the worst, ive not spoken to mine for nearly 2 yrs, apparently i said something she ddnt like, so refuses to talk to me, wouldnt believe she is 34



mummyclo said:


> I just feel ill, headache, sick and just generally ill :(

Hope your feeling better soon x x

Well i guess im going to queue jump as well. Had a scan and saw consultant today, baby weighs around 7lb now but head and stomach measurements have jumped up lots. That combined with my spd, means he is giving me a sweep at 37 weeks and inducing me at 38 weeks, so 6th december i go in.

Have now started to panic about everything i havent done, yet 

Nikki really hope those contractions kick in soon for you


----------



## Kerrieann

:yipee: spencer! At least you know when lo is coming, better get prepared then! x


----------



## wishingforbub

Yay Spencer that you know now :) xxx


----------



## cho

ness and kerrie what time are your app?
Nikki good luck hun x


----------



## Kerrieann

Think ness is at 2 and mine is at 2.30 x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> Soooo exciting!!!!
> 
> "friendly time" :rofl: think it was ness that used that lol

Oh yes it was Ness! :rofl:



nikki-lou25 said:


> Eugh the thought of friendly time pains me lol

oh sorry hun :dohh:



YoungNImum said:


> Well my whole day is gonna be me in tears,,,,, I rang the bank back today about the loan and they cant give me one, even tho id worked it out online that i was able to pay it back, they say i dont have a good enough income, which now means i cant move house and i just feel so down now just when i thought my life was changing for the better! Urghh i just wont to scream and punch someone, sorry for the rant just needed to get it of my chest. :(

 Aww sorry to hear this.

Spencerbear - congrats on knowing whats going on.

We really are a mixed bunch with babies coming at random times!! Whoever said childbirth is straightforward!!

Mizze - my LO isn't engaged either. Mollie didn't engage until the final week. Glad your measurements have picked up though :thumbup:


----------



## Mizze

spencerbear said:


> Well i guess im going to queue jump as well. Had a scan and saw consultant today, baby weighs around 7lb now but head and stomach measurements have jumped up lots. That combined with my spd, means he is giving me a sweep at 37 weeks and inducing me at 38 weeks, so 6th december i go in.
> 
> Have now started to panic about everything i havent done, yet
> 
> Nikki really hope those contractions kick in soon for you

Oooh how exciting!! So we have a very busy week that week then!! 



- Butterfly - said:


> Mizze - my LO isn't engaged either. Mollie didn't engage until the final week. Glad your measurements have picked up though :thumbup:

Thanks hon! I still have a month till my due date so really she has plenty of time yet to engage.

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Rox has a pet worm :haha: 

I really think I'm gonna be the last one to have my baby :'(


----------



## Mizze

Sammi I have no doubt you will be before me - your due date is a week ahead of mine and in fact my original due date was 31st! LO appears very comfortable in there and is showing no signs of wanting to be out in the big bad world yet. 


Right must go and do chores

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

If i remeber right then nikki had an apt the other day and baby was free and not engaged so goes to show how quickly it can all happen and not to get to disheartened when it seems like theres no progress, they will all be here soon :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

If i remeber right then nikki had an apt the other day and baby was free and not engaged so goes to show how quickly it can all happen and not to get to disheartened when it seems like theres no progress, they will all be here soon :hugs:

How funny about rox, my dog diesel bought a slug in the other day and i trod on it :dohh:


----------



## spencerbear

Kerrieann said:


> Think ness is at 2 and mine is at 2.30 x

Good luck for your appointments, fingers crossed for good news x


----------



## sammiwry

Luckily she's left the worm on the back door step! Reckon she'll end up eating him lol!


----------



## Kerrieann

ewww :sick:


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> ewww :sick:

Yup thats my thoughts excatly!


----------



## sazhuddy13

hi all i am having a few period pains today so i have just sat and had some pineapple and i am going to have some more later on i am getting really impatient now and really want to meet our little princess. i was overdue with my daughter and son so no doubt this one might be the same. good luck nikki hope things start and progress with you.xx


----------



## Nessicle

Lol it was me who said 'friendly time' :haha: 

Mine is at 2pm yeah setting off in 20 mins just popped on to see how Nikki is doing! 

Spencer great news about your induction! Mizze glad your appt went well! Yeah I read they sometimes don't engage til right before labour!


----------



## wishingforbub

.... not sure if this is a silly question... but is pineapple good to bring on labour???


----------



## peaches31

hello ladies!
congrats wilsmum!:happydance:

i have not caught up on everything cause i dont have much time this morning. and i missed alot not being on here for 2 days! my OH surprised me and took a day off work so we could have some peaceful alone time! 

i go to see the doctor today and she is supposed to check if i have gotten any closer!:happydance: i am now kind of hoping nothing happens until saturday so that i can go shopping on friday!:blush: after all it is black friday! cant miss those deals! although OH thinks im insane getting up at 3am to stand in lines for hours. but i think its fun and exciting!:haha:

i have a facebook but i never go on there. not sure i even remember my password! i wish i could text someone to update on here when i go. as i will not have internet access in the hospital. i have a list of people i will be texting a pic to when the time comes but i dont know anyone on here outside of here!:cry:


----------



## sazhuddy13

wishingforbub said:


> .... not sure if this is a silly question... but is pineapple good to bring on labour???

midwife last week told me to have pineapple and her other words were to have a good sh*g. so i am trying the pineapple at the mo. i have also read on the internet that this is suppose to work.x


----------



## till bob

hi girls well been to midwife not really good doubt if ill be havin her at home blood pressure is up quite abit protein in my water and itchin 2 also had dizzy spells last week so gota go c her again thurs gota have complete rest for next 2 days hopin that it will come down if its still up il have to go to hospital for blood tests and to c consultant dreadin it really prayin it comes down. on a better note tho measurements fine 35cm which is good and heads engaged :happydance: 3/5ths. good luck nikki hope things get movin soon and good luck ness and kerrie xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

till bob said:


> hi girls well been to midwife not really good doubt if ill be havin her at home blood pressure is up quite abit protein in my water and itchin 2 also had dizzy spells last week so gota go c her again thurs gota have complete rest for next 2 days hopin that it will come down if its still up il have to go to hospital for blood tests and to c consultant dreadin it really prayin it comes down. on a better note tho measurements fine 35cm which is good and heads engaged :happydance: 3/5ths. good luck nikki hope things get movin soon and good luck ness and kerrie xx

:hugs: Really hope all will be ok for you. At least the measurement is fine :) xx


----------



## till bob

thanks hun me 2 feel really down now but like u say at least shes measurin well just gota keep an eye on her movements and hopefully it will have come down by thurs hope ur feelin well huni x


----------



## Kerrieann

oh no tillbob, well hopefully the rest does you good and its all changed by then :hugs:

My apts at 3.30 not 2.30 lol, that was embarrassing and i nearly crashed on the way there :-/


----------



## mummyclo

Im out of bed again :blush:
Nikki, get bouncing!! I am so jealous! :hissy:
My mum has rung about 100 times today to chceck im ok...she was like do u have any swelling etc. :haha:
Bless her!
I just want to cuddle my Freddie now :cry:


----------



## mrsbling

Ooh thats excellent news Spencerbear - at least now you have an exact date in sight :)

I am sure the rest will do you good tillbob, I have had blood pressure going up over the last few weeks, and plus protein so the monitored me at day assessment and did blood testa sn all ok. At last weeks MW appointment BP was still up a bit and had trace of protein, so will see what happens this Thursday :) x


----------



## wishingforbub

Tillbob, the rest should help... just take it easy ! :hugs:
I have had the most relaxing/ lazy day- whichever way you want to look at it. :)
I have had a bit of the runs today :( sorry TMI... 
Wonder when we will meet the next dreamer :) come on Nikki hehe :)


----------



## till bob

iv had a bad tummy aswell today wishing strange thanks girls but how much rest can u get with a 2 an half yr old lol no shes a good girl really bless her xx


----------



## calliebaby

I have been having light contractions every 6-15 minutes for the last 2.5 hours. I really hope they pick up and that it is the start of something.


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh hopefully callie, just keep timing them and as long as they either get closer or more painful then thats a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

:cry: Why is everyone going to have their baby before me!! :hissy:
I have had a dodgy tummy for about a week :(


----------



## wishingforbub

Ooh go Callie !!!! :)
Oh tillbob, shame i can only imagine that it would be hard... do you have someone to help you out these next 2 days? Her being a good girl will help loads too ;) xx


----------



## Nessicle

Gemma sorry to hear it didn't go too well chick I hope things get better :hugs:

Lol Kerrie you numpty :haha: 

Well to update mw is still unsure! Got a scan tomorrow at 4.15pm so another sleepless night! Lol but I figure if she was head down she'd be able to tell anyway! Plus she picked up a clearer heartbeat above my belly button indicating she's breech xx


----------



## Nessicle

Oh and if the scan confirms breech section will be between 38 & 39 weeks!


----------



## Kerrieann

Defo sounds like shes breech hun, pretty sure its hard to mistake a head in the pelvis, i can feel my babys head myself lol and the heartbeat is a give away too, at least you get to see her again 2moro! x


----------



## Kerrieann

Ahhhhhh thast so soon ness!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

:cry:
I want a c-section! 
Oh no i really don't! I just want my baby!!!!! :brat:
You are so lucky Ness, and Nikki hopefully! :cloud9:


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah I think that too I'm sure she'd be able to tell! I know it's like two weeks max!! Woo!! Will be ace to see her again too on the scan!x


----------



## Kerrieann

If we are still waiting in 3 weeks chloe i bet even me and you will begging for a c-section :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

I recon i would be more acceptant of it now than i would have been a week ago!
I am just so impatient :(


----------



## Nessicle

Lol Chloe! You're so close it can't be far off now!! You will have your bubs before me for sure!


----------



## Kerrieann

Me too hun, im considering begging my midwife for a sweep today when i see her :haha: i know she will say no tho as she said the other week the earliest she will do it is next tuesday :cry: i just want him now!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

:cry:


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> :cry: Why is everyone going to have their baby before me!! :hissy:
> I have had a dodgy tummy for about a week :(

I am sure it will be your turn soon hun :) x


----------



## mrsbling

My younger sister just text me.... to cheer me up??????? 

..............and she said her two were 2 weeks late, and we were all late - so its likely I will be too - cheers :thumbup: 2 more weeks of pain lol !!!!


----------



## calliebaby

Well, I am going to be heading to the doctor's in about an hour. The contractions aren't any stronger, but I had a little bright red blood about 20 minutes ago. Baby is moving just fine and it wasn't a lot of blood, but I need peace of mind.
My stomach has been bad the last couple of days.
Wish me luck everyone. (I'll probably be sent home quickly:haha:)


----------



## mummyclo

Good Luck at the doctors! :hugs:
:rofl: Mrsbling that was nice of your sister!


----------



## Nessicle

Good luck callie hope alls ok xx


----------



## mummyclo

Erm....does a contraction feel like your belly is hard and sortof squashed?
Ive not really had many BH so i can't tell! :o


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Well girls im home, i wont even try to catch up on what iv missed, might take me the rest of the week.
> 
> Il write my birth story and fill you all in in the next few days.


Great that you are all home together....Enjoy getting into your own routine :baby:



nikki-lou25 said:


> I think my waters ave just gone?

Ohhh, Nikki....:happydance: Hope things start moving for you & contractions get stronger, wishing you good luck :flower:



wishingforbub said:


> Ooooh FAT baby for me !!!!! YAY :happydance: ... last box !!!




Mizze said:


> Ooooh FAT baby for me too - I hadnt noticed!!
> 
> :wohoo: :yipee:
> 
> Mizze

Yey....:happydance: Congrats on your 'fat' babies wishingforbub & Mizzie :happydance:



Nut_Shake said:


> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Just had a quick breeze through this last page, I'M HERE!! No babies just yet ;)
> 
> So as sammi said, please noone say anything on my facebook as im not telling anyone, only the BnB peoples ;) But my section date is booked for 7TH DECEMBER!!! I may scream in excitement! I am also crapping myself though, hoping it all goes smoothly... And breathe... !

How exciting...:happydance: Your having your LO's :baby::baby: The day after im having mine :baby::cloud9:



Nut_Shake said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mizze I know you're right and like the others hav said when their friends babies turned at this stage it was really painful and all her movements are the same! Xx
> 
> Nat I actually had a good nights sleep last night - manage 9.30pm to 12.30am and 2.30am to 5am! Pretty good for me ha ha xx
> 
> Thats an amazing nights sleep!! Well done!! Hopefully the sleepless nights are passing!! :)Click to expand...




wishingforbub said:


> oh Nat that's great you got your date !! the 7th :) yay! and my bubs will be on the 8th :)


& mine on the 6th, so thats 4 babies all in a row! :baby::cloud9::baby::cloud9::baby::cloud9::baby::cloud9:



- Butterfly - said:


> at 11.10 on This Morning they are doing something about c section - it's called too scared to push . . . . . .

Will see if thats on youtube....Thanks :thumbup:



calliebaby said:


> I have been having light contractions every 6-15 minutes for the last 2.5 hours. I really hope they pick up and that it is the start of something.

Ohhh, good luck....:thumbup: Hopefully :happydance:



Nessicle said:


> Oh and if the scan confirms breech section will be between 38 & 39 weeks!

Good luck for your scan tommorow Ness...:flower:


----------



## Pixxie

Finally did the pots :dance: :haha: 

Right girls, there is a queue you know. Everyone who's due date is after mine better cross their legs until Mabel comes or there is going to be trouble! lol 

I doubt there will be any dreamers left by x-mas day :winkwink: xx


----------



## sammiwry

I've got my ball and its all blown up, jsut need Rox to stop growling at it :dohh: shall start using it after dinner me thinks.


----------



## - Butterfly -

till bob said:


> thanks hun me 2 feel really down now but like u say at least shes measurin well just gota keep an eye on her movements and hopefully it will have come down by thurs hope ur feelin well huni x

 Aww hope you take their advice and rest up. 



calliebaby said:


> I have been having light contractions every 6-15 minutes for the last 2.5 hours. I really hope they pick up and that it is the start of something.

Ohh exciting.

I wonder how Nikki is doing?

Chloe - contractions for me last time were like really bad period pains :blush:


----------



## sammiwry

I wonder how Nikki is doing too hopefully everything is progressing well!


----------



## Pixxie

I can't wait for an update from Nikki, it's so exciting! xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Yay kelly we are all a day apart hehe :)
Wondering too how Nikki is doing ...... x


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> I can't wait for an update from Nikki, it's so exciting! xx

Yup! It's like when your little at xmas waiting to open presents lol


----------



## KellyC75

wishingforbub said:


> Yay kelly we are all a day apart hehe :)
> Wondering too how Nikki is doing ...... x

For me, you & Nat....:winkwink:

Famous People born on....

06-Dec 
1892 Sir Osbert Sitwell 
1896 Ira Gershwin 
1908 'Babyface' Nelson 
1944 Jonathan King 
1959 Nick Park 
1961 Eugene Wilde 

07-Dec 
1845 Thomas Barnado 
1885 Louis B. Meyer 
1900 Louis Armstrong 
1924 Eva Marie Saint 
1927 Neil Simon 
1927 Gina Lollobridgida 
1934 Colin Welland 
1942 H.R.H. Prince Michael of Kent 
1962 Pam Shriver 

08-Dec 
1925 Sammy Davis Jnr 
1943 Jim Morrison 
1930 Maximilian Schell 
1936 David Carradine 
1939 Jennie Linden 
1941 Sir Geoff Hurst 
1953 Kim Basinger 
1964 Teri Hatcher 
1966 Sinead O'Connor


----------



## wishingforbub

KellyC75 said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> Yay kelly we are all a day apart hehe :)
> Wondering too how Nikki is doing ...... x
> 
> For me, you & Nat....:winkwink:
> 
> Famous People born on....
> 
> 06-Dec
> 1892 Sir Osbert Sitwell
> 1896 Ira Gershwin
> 1908 'Babyface' Nelson
> 1944 Jonathan King
> 1959 Nick Park
> 1961 Eugene Wilde
> 
> 07-Dec
> 1845 Thomas Barnado
> 1885 Louis B. Meyer
> 1900 Louis Armstrong
> 1924 Eva Marie Saint
> 1927 Neil Simon
> 1927 Gina Lollobridgida
> 1934 Colin Welland
> 1942 H.R.H. Prince Michael of Kent
> 1962 Pam Shriver
> 
> 08-Dec
> 1925 Sammy Davis Jnr
> 1943 Jim Morrison
> 1930 Maximilian Schell
> 1936 David Carradine
> 1939 Jennie Linden
> 1941 Sir Geoff Hurst
> 1953 Kim Basinger
> 1964 Teri Hatcher
> 1966 Sinead O'ConnorClick to expand...

Aaw sweet ;) thanks Kelly !!!!!!


----------



## Mizze

till bob said:


> hi girls well been to midwife not really good doubt if ill be havin her at home blood pressure is up quite abit protein in my water and itchin 2 also had dizzy spells last week so gota go c her again thurs gota have complete rest for next 2 days hopin that it will come down if its still up il have to go to hospital for blood tests and to c consultant dreadin it really prayin it comes down. on a better note tho measurements fine 35cm which is good and heads engaged :happydance: 3/5ths. good luck nikki hope things get movin soon and good luck ness and kerrie xx

Oh hon. :hugs: Good news on the engagement of the baby though. 



calliebaby said:


> I have been having light contractions every 6-15 minutes for the last 2.5 hours. I really hope they pick up and that it is the start of something.

Good luck at the Dr's Callie - fingers crossed for you. xxx



Nessicle said:


> Gemma sorry to hear it didn't go too well chick I hope things get better :hugs:
> 
> Lol Kerrie you numpty :haha:
> 
> Well to update mw is still unsure! Got a scan tomorrow at 4.15pm so another sleepless night! Lol but I figure if she was head down she'd be able to tell anyway! Plus she picked up a clearer heartbeat above my belly button indicating she's breech xx

Well those are pretty good signs - took my mw all of 3 seconds to confirm Caitlyn was head down and to find her hb - well below the belly button - sounds like she is breach to me still. :thumbup:




Pixxie said:


> Finally did the pots :dance: :haha:
> 
> Right girls, there is a queue you know. Everyone who's due date is after mine better cross their legs until Mabel comes or there is going to be trouble! lol
> 
> *I doubt there will be any dreamers left by x-mas day* :winkwink: xx

Oh I hope so. I would LOVE to be done and back home by Christmas Day. 



sammiwry said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait for an update from Nikki, it's so exciting! xx
> 
> Yup! It's like when your little at xmas waiting to open presents lolClick to expand...

Oh I hope all is good - is no news good news-if nothing was happening would she be on here??

Aquanatal went well - there are some nice ladies in my class. 

Antenatal class on active birth tonight - REALLY looking forward to it.

Oh and Nat if there is anything in the negative thought thing - can we send some to the salesman on who LIED about the car service history on Sunday!:growlmad: Doesnt matter cos the car is newish and hasnt done 20k miles yet but ITS THE PRINCIPLE!! :growlmad:

Have chores to do but so cant be bothered - dining room side of the kitchen is soooooo untidy. Well at least the kitchen is clean the dishwasher is on and the dinner is in the slow cooker. 

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Glad you enjoyed your class today Mizze. Hope you enjoy tonight too xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Better go start making the tea. Chicken Fajitas for us tonight. Not too difficult!!


----------



## cho

I just made a red lentil curry and its lush! with curried pitta mmm


----------



## mrsbling

Ooh Butterfly Fajitas sounds delish :)

I am waiting to see what Sainsburys deliver tonight before I decide what we are having for our dinner ...........hopefully something microwaveable ;) x


----------



## WILSMUM

There is no way I can catch up on all yr chatter!!!

Did try to log in while I was in hospital but couldn't remember my password! D'oh!!!

Anyway Ailsa and I are back home, left the hospital at about 3 this afternoon and had a very bumpy 20 minute taxi ride back! Ouch!
As I'm sure you've been told she was born at 09:52 yesterday morning weighing in at 6lb 2oz! Shes such a little tiny delicate thing and i can't believe I have a daughter I was absolutely convinced i was having a boy!!!!

Birth went well, blood pressure did drop a couple of times which wasn't very pleasant but they give u drugs to sort it so u don't feel bad for long! Its a really strange sensation u don't feel the cutting or anything but lots of pulling and tugging and pushing but it all feels like its outside, just the skin, its not painful, just strange!!!
We had quite an unsettled night last night but I was trying to bf and it really doesn't seem to be working esp as I lost about a litre more blood than they would have expected, so still on the iron tablets for me! When DH came to the hospital this morning he came with bottles and shes been much more settled since then!! So am hoping for a better nights sleep tonight!!!

Will add some photos once I get them off the camera!!


----------



## mrsbling

c.holdway said:


> I just made a red lentil curry and its lush! with curried pitta mmm

Can you send me some round please ............... I am very good with Quality Control :thumbup:


----------



## cho

WILSMUM said:


> There is no way I can catch up on all yr chatter!!!
> 
> Did try to log in while I was in hospital but couldn't remember my password! D'oh!!!
> 
> Anyway Ailsa and I are back home, left the hospital at about 3 this afternoon and had a very bumpy 20 minute taxi ride back! Ouch!
> As I'm sure you've been told she was born at 09:52 yesterday morning weighing in at 6lb 2oz! Shes such a little tiny delicate thing and i can't believe I have a daughter I was absolutely convinced i was having a boy!!!!
> 
> Birth went well, blood pressure did drop a couple of times which wasn't very pleasant but they give u drugs to sort it so u don't feel bad for long! Its a really strange sensation u don't feel the cutting or anything but lots of pulling and tugging and pushing but it all feels like its outside, just the skin, its not painful, just strange!!!
> We had quite an unsettled night last night but I was trying to bf and it really doesn't seem to be working esp as I lost about a litre more blood than they would have expected, so still on the iron tablets for me! When DH came to the hospital this morning he came with bottles and shes been much more settled since then!! So am hoping for a better nights sleep tonight!!!
> 
> Will add some photos once I get them off the camera!!

glad to hear your both doing so well, congratulations hun xxxx


----------



## Kerrieann

glad ur both home now, cant wait to see pics!!! she looks gorgeous and tiny in ur fb profile pic! Hope ur managing to rest up well and get moving around soon :flower: How do you pronounce her name? x


----------



## mrsbling

WILSMUM said:


> There is no way I can catch up on all yr chatter!!!
> Did try to log in while I was in hospital but couldn't remember my password! D'oh!!!
> 
> Anyway Ailsa and I are back home, left the hospital at about 3 this afternoon and had a very bumpy 20 minute taxi ride back! Ouch!
> As I'm sure you've been told she was born at 09:52 yesterday morning weighing in at 6lb 2oz! Shes such a little tiny delicate thing and i can't believe I have a daughter I was absolutely convinced i was having a boy!!!!
> 
> Birth went well, blood pressure did drop a couple of times which wasn't very pleasant but they give u drugs to sort it so u don't feel bad for long! Its a really strange sensation u don't feel the cutting or anything but lots of pulling and tugging and pushing but it all feels like its outside, just the skin, its not painful, just strange!!!
> We had quite an unsettled night last night but I was trying to bf and it really doesn't seem to be working esp as I lost about a litre more blood than they would have expected, so still on the iron tablets for me! When DH came to the hospital this morning he came with bottles and shes been much more settled since then!! So am hoping for a better nights sleep tonight!!!
> 
> Will add some photos once I get them off the camera!!

Wow congratulations Wilsmum :) Enjoy spending quality time with your new baby daughter. I bet you are sooo happy :) x


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> I just made a red lentil curry and its lush! with curried pitta mmm

Sounds well yummy! 

I have taught dh how to make my lasagna so we have that for dinner and not my planned pizza for me/omlette for him :(


----------



## Kerrieann

we had chip shop chips and sausage in batter, yum!


----------



## cho

kerrie how did your mw app go???
sammiwry it was lush i wasnt sure if i would like it but was really nice for a chnage
Me and Dh arnt big meat eaters though really.
I was going to ask how to pronounce ailsa too, also niamh
Sorry girls lol x


----------



## cho

i love a battered sausage every now and then and love chips from chip shop, i quite like saveloys too, infact i love anything from a chipshop!


----------



## Kerrieann

:rofl: i love everything too, although not saveloi's as i get put off at the skin that hangs off the end, it looks like foreskin :haha:

midwife went ok,im now measuring 36cm when i was 37 at my 37week apt so she said that means hes gone down as far as he will untill he comes out properly but didnt say much else, shes booked me in for a sweep next tuesday! and everything else was fine, pretty boring apt really!


----------



## cho

so r u fully engaged 
Glad everything went well
:rofl: at saveloy, thanks kerrie im never going to be able to face one agaon


----------



## Kerrieann

sorry :blush:

She didnt say but think thats coz you dont fully engage untill your in labour with ur second :shrug:


----------



## cho

I have my mw appointment tomorrow im hoping she will say i dont think your hold out til the end of the week lol, however i know this wont happen so i will just have to come to terms with going over:cry:
I made my curry real spicy so hoping that and a whole pineapple tonight may do something lol looks like i still havent come to terms lol
Kerrie did your mw not right in your notes? 
I wonder if i will engage anymore prob not knowing my luck:cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

how engaged is he at mo? I was convinced i would be early for some reason, maybe all the pains +show etc but now thinking i will go late as seems abit unbelievable i would have my baby in a week!! my notes are in the car lol, will look later. im deciding wether to bother going to sil's jamie oliver party or not :shrug: someone decide for me as i cant be bothered :haha:


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> :rofl: i love everything too, although not saveloi's as i get put off at the skin that hangs off the end, it looks like foreskin :haha:
> 
> midwife went ok,im now measuring 36cm when i was 37 at my 37week apt so she said that means hes gone down as far as he will untill he comes out properly but didnt say much else, shes booked me in for a sweep next tuesday! and everything else was fine, pretty boring apt really!

At least you know you have a sweep next week if nothing else happens before ............... my midwife hasnt even mentioned a sweep yet, and I am due to see her on Thursday for my 40 week appointment ........... might see if I can get an appointment with the accupuncture lady as she said she may be able to help????????


----------



## Kerrieann

mrsbling she didnt offer it i said i wanted one at 40 weeks and she ok ill book you in for one, think you have to ask?


----------



## Tierney

congrats wilsmum!

cant believe everyone is starting to have there babies already, i'm so jealous!

i'll be the last one left at this rate


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> how engaged is he at mo? I was convinced i would be early for some reason, maybe all the pains +show etc but now thinking i will go late as seems abit unbelievable i would have my baby in a week!! my notes are in the car lol, will look later. im deciding wether to bother going to sil's jamie oliver party or not :shrug: someone decide for me as i cant be bothered :haha:

he was 1/5th 
Im so jealous of everyones signs of labour i dont even have that lol!
Whats a jamie oliver party lol, what does that consist of???


----------



## sammiwry

Charlottle did you make it? If so can I have the recipe to try please


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> mrsbling she didnt offer it i said i wanted one at 40 weeks and she ok ill book you in for one, think you have to ask?

Oooh that sounds promising - I will ask her on Thursday :) ...... I did say I wanted to start the evicition process last week, but she didnt say anything - even though she knows I have bad pains from SPD and carpel tunnel and am not getting much sleep........ didnt realise I had to ask, so thanks for that info :thumbup: x


----------



## Kerrieann

All i know so far is there is a raffle :haha: i think its all the bits he sells and recipe books and stuff but not sure lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Make sure you really lay on about the pain ur in and she will have no other choice! I made sure i moaned alot first :haha: I was trying to get one today really but no budging the women lol


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Foreskin!!! :rofl:
I agree with Pixxie about getting in line! STOP QUEUE JUMPING!!!
We had KFC for dinner :munch:
Was bubs engaged Kerrie?


----------



## till bob

thanks for all ur nice thoughts ladies means alot im tryin to relax but i find it really hard tbh hubbys just took tilly to bed tho so iv got no excuse really as teas over and washin dryin and put aways done so got nothin to do anyway iv got to stop myself from tryin to find sumthin tho god how sad am i wats happenin to me lol. so glad wilsmum and lozzy r home we r all very envious that uve got ur babies and we havent arent we girls hopefully tho as we havent heard from nikki in a while sumthins goin on for her. ness i think she must def still be breech cause my midwife tells me everytime she finds me difficult to c how bubs is lyin cause im hidin her well but she always knows where the head is and like u said with heartbeat mines really low down on my left side so think ull be fine xx


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> Make sure you really lay on about the pain ur in and she will have no other choice! I made sure i moaned alot first :haha: I was trying to get one today really but no budging the women lol

Oh I will now I know..... and the last 2 nights I have also been having cramps and pains in my knee as well as hips/hands, so I havent been able to turn over for about 1/2 hour until it settles ........ I keep getting stuck!!!!! :)


----------



## cho

sammiwry said:


> Charlottle did you make it? If so can I have the recipe to try please

https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/groceries/index.jsp?bmUID=1290536613024

i added turmeric and ginger too x


----------



## KellyC75

WILSMUM said:


> There is no way I can catch up on all yr chatter!!!
> 
> Did try to log in while I was in hospital but couldn't remember my password! D'oh!!!
> 
> Anyway Ailsa and I are back home, left the hospital at about 3 this afternoon and had a very bumpy 20 minute taxi ride back! Ouch!
> As I'm sure you've been told she was born at 09:52 yesterday morning weighing in at 6lb 2oz! Shes such a little tiny delicate thing and i can't believe I have a daughter I was absolutely convinced i was having a boy!!!!
> 
> Birth went well, blood pressure did drop a couple of times which wasn't very pleasant but they give u drugs to sort it so u don't feel bad for long! Its a really strange sensation u don't feel the cutting or anything but lots of pulling and tugging and pushing but it all feels like its outside, just the skin, its not painful, just strange!!!
> We had quite an unsettled night last night but I was trying to bf and it really doesn't seem to be working esp as I lost about a litre more blood than they would have expected, so still on the iron tablets for me! When DH came to the hospital this morning he came with bottles and shes been much more settled since then!! So am hoping for a better nights sleep tonight!!!
> 
> Will add some photos once I get them off the camera!!

How lovely to hear from you & fantastic that you have been allowed home so soon :happydance:

Cant wait to see a picture :baby:

Enjoy your Family time together :hugs:



Kerrieann said:


> im deciding wether to bother going to sil's jamie oliver party or not :shrug: someone decide for me as i cant be bothered :haha:

*I would go, it will be nice to get out of the house & see some family/friends...*


DS2's school had a Xmas shopping evening last week & I was like you, couldnt really be bothered to go, but I did & it was nice, just to get out, in the evening & leave DH to put DS2 to bed :winkwink:


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Charlottle did you make it? If so can I have the recipe to try please
> 
> https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/groceries/index.jsp?bmUID=1290536613024
> 
> i added turmeric and ginger too xClick to expand...

Thank you


----------



## - Butterfly -

I've got pain really low down in my bump - not quite as low as pubic bone. It feels crampy and a bit like I've pulled a muscle but I haven't done anything so don't know :shrug:


----------



## Pixxie

Glad to hear all is well Willsmum! 

I see nikki hasn't been back online, she must be in labour :thumbup: xxx


----------



## sammiwry

I've hd discomfort in my back and lower bump all afternoon :-(


----------



## mummyclo

She's not allowed to be in labour!!! :brat:
I want to be in labour too!!
I hope she is ok :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> She's not allowed to be in labour!!! :brat:
> I want to be in labour too!!
> I hope she is ok :hugs:

Itll be your turn soon Chloe!!


----------



## spencerbear

Kerrieann said:


> Make sure you really lay on about the pain ur in and she will have no other choice! I made sure i moaned alot first :haha: I was trying to get one today really but no budging the women lol

I cried on my consultant because of the pain and lack of sleep, think that helped make his mind up.... All the poor man did was ask how i was and i think i shocked his medical student :haha:

Kerrie my sweep is tuesday as well x

Hoping things are going well for nikki 

And glad to see wilsmum at home as well


----------



## Nessicle

evening gals

I had to take a paracetamol and have a lay down earlier - my pubic bone was killing from where the mw was trying to feel for Ava's head earlier its eased off now thankfully!! 

Butterfly I get those pains under my bump like you've pulled a muscle and a period pain in one type thing? 

Just had tea we did that thai green curry philadelphia recipe nom nom!! realy yummy! 

Kerrie was it you asking how to pronounce Niamh and Ailsa? Cant remember but if so Niamh is pronounced 'Neev' and Ailsa is pronounced 'Ale-sa' :thumbup: 

Anouska - so glad you're home sorry to hear you lost more blood than expected keep up with the iron tablets. wondering if the bf issue is to do with having a caesarean - that's what I've been thinking about since I found out Ava is most likely breech so I bought some formula just in case! 

On the topic of formula - do you need to take your own to the hospital or do the hospital provide it? 

Gemma you need to get some rest hun, get a warm bath and relax even just half an hour with a magazine in bed will do you the world of good! 

I'm pretty sure Ava is breech now felt her kicking low down, feels like she's laid with her back out to the left, and her feet out to the right and she stretches out that way and thats why I'm in pain on my tummy it feels really bruised and sore! long as she doesnt move though I'm happy lol! Gonna be a long night and day til my scan though :(


----------



## YoungNImum

Mizze said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I shall get a 65cm one then!
> 
> Pixxie I was the same when my brother was peeing around about coming homenfor the weekend for my birthday.
> 
> I'm going to have to drive the BMW to town and try and park it :'( wish I'd remembered to have my little Clio today :-(
> 
> Lol! I do that! Our new car is gorgeous but just so big!! Whenever i can i grab the smart car to run around in! I must get used to the big car though, the babies won't be fitting into a smart car! Unless i tie their car seats to the roof. I don't class it as child abuse, i reckon they'd love it!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I have car traumas at the moment too having had my beloved Clio for 10 years I know every inch of it. Now we bought a SEAT at the weekend to replace it-its not huge but its much bigger than the Clio. I drove it to the midwife's earlier - for the first time!! It was terrifying. I had to reverse it out of the drive then park it at Dr's - which isnt easy then reverse it out of their carpark - all very stressful but I managed it :happydance:
> Got to take it to the pool for aquanatal later - deep breaths, deep breaths.....
> 
> 
> 
> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still around :) just tryin to get these contractions a bit longer n more frequent!Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for you honey!
> 
> Well midwife appt went well, FH is 33cms which is okay and 3cms longer than 2 weeks ago - which is good. She says I have a long abdomen which is true im 5ft 8 but have a long body rather than long legs. My urine and blood pressure were all good. Baby is head down but not engaged at all yet! :( I thought she might have started but no.
> 
> Have things to do but cant be arsed!
> 
> 
> Oh NIMum how annoying - the stupid thing about the banks is that they went from lending to anyone who asked to lending to no one in case they were a risk. BUT banks are NOT the only lenders, in fact they often arent the best lenders. So try a couple of things - check your credit status - usually only costs £1-£3 - and you can get 30 day free trials in some cases. And look at the comparison websites AND Martin Lewis's moneysavingexpert to see what is out there for you.
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

To be honest im that pissed of i aint gonna bother anymore, OH can sort something out i dont need the stress but thank you :flower:



Pixxie said:


> Finally did the pots :dance: :haha:
> 
> Right girls, there is a queue you know. Everyone who's due date is after mine better cross their legs until Mabel comes or there is going to be trouble! lol
> 
> I doubt there will be any dreamers left by x-mas day :winkwink: xx

Im with you my legs will be crossed till boxing day :happydance:


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Wilsmum !! so happy you are home.. hope you and bubs are ok... can't wait to see a pic !! :)


----------



## mummyclo

Im going to have to stop eating ice cream! gets lil man too excited and then he moves his head around and it KILLS! :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

I'm desperate for a mcd's strawberry milkshake but he wont go get one! he's honestly the meanest boyfriend sometimes lol he wont rub my feet, go get me stuff for cravings, lol


----------



## sammiwry

Forgot to say the BMW survived going to town but luckily I could get parked on the entry level of the car park


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> I'm desperate for a mcd's strawberry milkshake but he wont go get one! he's honestly the meanest boyfriend sometimes lol he wont rub my feet, go get me stuff for cravings, lol

That is mean :cry:
My OH is brilliant....he does everything for me! :cloud9:


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> Forgot to say the BMW survived going to town but luckily I could get parked on the entry level of the car park

:thumbup: Thats good! x


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Forgot to say the BMW survived going to town but luckily I could get parked on the entry level of the car park
> 
> :thumbup: Thats good! xClick to expand...

Yup  the ramps in the carpark aren't too tight but it still scares me lol


----------



## Nessicle

lol Chloe but he went out last night and got himself something! he said he'll go if I go with him but I've explained how much effort it is to get boots on get in car etc and how my pubic bone is killing and Ava is tearing up my insides - meanie!!


----------



## mummyclo

MEANIE!! Saying that my OH just freaked out about a tad of boob leakage :cry:
Looks like im going to be bfing and pumping in the spare room :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

Chloe maybe he'll change his attitude when lo is here? I'm imagine my dh would freak slightly if I had a leak


----------



## Nessicle

lol chloe my OH freaked out at the sight of a couple of droplets of colostrum!


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> Anouska - so glad you're home sorry to hear you lost more blood than expected keep up with the iron tablets. wondering if the bf issue is to do with having a caesarean - that's what I've been thinking about since I found out Ava is most likely breech so I bought some formula just in case!

I had my DS2 via Csection & breastfeed him...No problems :thumbup:

(Had DS1 by csection too, but didnt fancy b.feeding then...Was only 16:blush:)


----------



## KellyC75

My DH was cuddling up to me last night & had his head lent on my 'bossom'....When I got up, I felt a wet patch :blush:

Didnt tell him....Dont wanna put him off anymore! :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

ah thanks kelly! I hope to breastfeed and even if I have a section I want skin to skin asap!


----------



## wishingforbub

I am off to bed ladies... Hoep you all have a good night...
Looking forward to tomorrow morning to see if there are any new dreamers :)
Have a lovely rest of the night :flower:
xxx


----------



## KellyC75

wishingforbub said:


> I am off to bed ladies... Hoep you all have a good night...
> Looking forward to tomorrow morning to see if there are any new dreamers :)
> Have a lovely rest of the night :flower:
> xxx


Nite~Nite....:sleep: Sleep well


----------



## sammiwry

Night wishing!!

Has anyone had a physiological 3rd stage and if so can you still have skin to skin almost straight away?


----------



## mummyclo

Yes you can Sammi, they just wait for the cord to stop doing its stuff....
It is supposed to go quicker too if baby stays attatched whilst skin to skin etc.


----------



## calliebaby

Quick update: The nurse at my doctor's office told me to stay home until the contractions were 5 minutes apart and I am not able to talk through them.
So far, there has been no more red blood, but I am spotting brown (I am also still losing bits of plug). My contractions have been averaging every 8 minutes, but then I will go 15 minutes without one. Pretty sure I will not be having a baby today. Soon though, I think (hope).


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Yes you can Sammi, they just wait for the cord to stop doing its stuff....
> It is supposed to go quicker too if baby stays attatched whilst skin to skin etc.

Cheers Chloe, been struggling to find the answers on google, really want a physiological third stage if I stay at home as it seems a shame to of got that far and then want drugs to help things along


----------



## mummyclo

:cry: im so pissed off today!!
I used to read people moaning in third tri about not having their babies yet....and think oh i won't be bothered BUT now i JUST WANT MY DARN BABY!!!!!! :brat:


----------



## cho

mummyclo said:


> :cry: im so pissed off today!!
> I used to read people moaning in third tri about not having their babies yet....and think oh i won't be bothered BUT now i JUST WANT MY DARN BABY!!!!!! :brat:

me too!
I was nearly crying today, i hate this wait:hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Yes you can Sammi, they just wait for the cord to stop doing its stuff....
> It is supposed to go quicker too if baby stays attatched whilst skin to skin etc.
> 
> Cheers Chloe, been struggling to find the answers on google, really want a physiological third stage if I stay at home as it seems a shame to of got that far and then want drugs to help things alongClick to expand...

Its probably more normal for home births too...because most people giving birth at home are more relaxed and they aren't rushing you etc.
But im sure if you mention it to the mw, she will tell you how it goes.
:hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

calliebaby said:


> Quick update: The nurse at my doctor's office told me to stay home until the contractions were 5 minutes apart and I am not able to talk through them.
> So far, there has been no more red blood, but I am spotting brown (I am also still losing bits of plug). My contractions have been averaging every 8 minutes, but then I will go 15 minutes without one. Pretty sure I will not be having a baby today. Soon though, I think (hope).

Wishing you all the best :flower:


----------



## mummyclo

Hope you don't have too long to wait callie :hugs:
Send me some labour dust! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> :cry: im so pissed off today!!
> I used to read people moaning in third tri about not having their babies yet....and think oh i won't be bothered BUT now i JUST WANT MY DARN BABY!!!!!! :brat:
> 
> me too!
> I was nearly crying today, i hate this wait:hugs:Click to expand...

I have cried a few times, usually at nite :cry:

:hugs: Bless us....:hugs:

Lets 'try' & stay strong for each other :hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

sammiwry said:


> Chloe maybe he'll change his attitude when lo is here? I'm imagine my dh would freak slightly if I had a leak

Its much worse when you wake up in the morning to find the whole bed wet with it lol......then they really freak :haha:


----------



## calliebaby

Well, I am off to take a nap (have been up since 3:30am with a bad stomach and then contractions). I will update when/if I know more.:hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Just entering all the measurements from my growth scan *35 weeks* into this site:

https://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html

& it is showing that the LO was measuring about *6.09 lbs *

I knew they were fobbing me off, saying 5lb 12oz, just because I am having a csection, well, thats fair enough, but my tummy/hips/insides cant take much more :nope:

.............Woopsie, what did I just say in my last post, the positive thinking has just gone! :dohh::haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Stand back..:shock:...Im about to go pop! :pop:
 



Attached Files:







IMG000051.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyclo

Gosh Kelly! Your bump is large!
They do say it gets bigger for consecutive babies tho :)


----------



## cho

woah kelly thats a biggen but very neat and all bumpy xx


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Gosh Kelly! Your bump is large!
> They do say it gets bigger for consecutive babies tho :)

Yes, large & very uncomfy now...So heavy & tight :dohh: Much worse than with my Boys pregnancys

I dont like to moan (much :haha:) but I do wish they would take me for my csection a little bit earlier....:thumbup:

Few Reasons...

My DS2 was 9lb 10oz & I think this one is heading in that direction

She has 'dropped' & I do NOT want to go into labour before the csection date, like I did with DS2....It makes it all such a panic/rush & my DS2 had to be resusitated when born

Im now finding it hard to walk even! :dohh:

Im defo gonna bring it up with Doctor when I see her tommorow...Dont know if it'll do any good? :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

YOu should deffo say if your concerened.
How many weeks is your section booked for?


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> YOu should deffo say if your concerened.
> How many weeks is your section booked for?

Thankyou :hugs:

It is booked in for 39 weeks exactly....Which is a Monday

I asked for a few days earlier & she said 'no way~we cant book you for a weekend!' :growlmad:


----------



## mummyclo

At least you know when its going to be! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> At least you know when its going to be! :haha:

As long as its not before the csection date though....:dohh:


----------



## mummyclo

So.....if you go into labour...before then?
What happens? :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> So.....if you go into labour...before then?
> What happens? :shrug:


The same as last time with DS2, I go to hospital, I have to wait around for ages until the theatre is free, babys heartrate may be monitered (last time they had to put a clip on my sons head :cry:) 

Then, whilst in labour, i'll have a spinal put in, then have my 'semi-emergency' csection

I believe that recovery is then harder too :dohh:


----------



## mummyclo

That sounds rubbish!
Did you go into labour early then?


----------



## xkirstyx

anyone heard from nikki?


----------



## spencerbear

Not yet


----------



## mummyclo

Nope....nothing! 
Bet shes in labour :hissy:


----------



## xkirstyx

aww chloe :hugs: i really hope she is though, will b a shame if she doesnt get her homebirth!


----------



## mummyclo

She is 37 weeks isn't she?
Should be ok to have it at home then :)


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> That sounds rubbish!
> Did you go into labour early then?

They only picked up that my DS2 was gonna be a big boy at my last ante-natal appointment & due to previous csection, they sent me for a scan & consultant appointment

The scan predicted a high 8lb baby & due to my size & previous csection, they said I should have a csection, rather than the vbac I was so hoping for

The night before my csection (& my LO's actual due date) I think a combination of walking round the shops looking for a dressing gown & feeling very, very anxious....Bought on labour that night, which started with gentle contractions every 5mins, I thought nothing of it, just BH.....

Until I stood up & my waters went, with a gush & then the pains came thick, fast & very painfully! :cry:

So, the consultant said to me, its unlikely i'll go into labour earlier than 39wks, as my DS1 was 10 days late & DS2 was due date....

But im not so sure? :shrug:


----------



## xkirstyx

did she not have till midnight 2night? i cant mind lol


----------



## KellyC75

Thinking of Nikki....:flower:


----------



## mummyclo

That would be awful if she was 1 day from homebirth :(


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> That would be awful if she was 1 day from homebirth :(

Nikkis signature states she is 37 +2.....So, im sure she'll be Ok for the homebirth....:thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

Ok thats good!! :happydance:


----------



## mrsbling

Think I might go and get some sleep :sleep: (well try), hopefully we will have a few more dreamers in the morning :) I think theres a few on here that sound very promising ;)

Hope I dont miss too much.


----------



## KellyC75

Hope you have a good sleep Mrs Bling :sleep: 

Im off now too, shall look forward to updates tomm :happydance:


----------



## Pixxie

Are all your OH's freaked out by the boob leakage!? Mine just thinks it's hilarious, when we were going to sleep last night I leaked all over him and he was laughing his head off and taking the mick! :blush: 

I've been really tired recently, been getting plenty of sleep but I'm always knackered xxx


----------



## roxie78

Hi, baby Poppy was born 22/11 weighing 5lb 9oz. At 36+1 I got home from hospital tonight but Poppy is in the special care baby unit for now as she was premature but she is doing well and we are looking forward to having her home when she is ready :)


----------



## Pixxie

roxie78 said:


> Hi, baby Poppy was born 22/11 weighing 5lb 9oz. At 36+1 I got home from hospital tonight but Poppy is in the special care baby unit for now as she was premature but she is doing well and we are looking forward to having her home when she is ready :)

Congrats! 

These Dreamer babies REALLY don't want December birthdays do they!? :shock: xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

roxie78 said:


> Hi, baby Poppy was born 22/11 weighing 5lb 9oz. At 36+1 I got home from hospital tonight but Poppy is in the special care baby unit for now as she was premature but she is doing well and we are looking forward to having her home when she is ready :)

massive congrats hunny! x


----------



## Kerrieann

roxie78 said:


> Hi, baby Poppy was born 22/11 weighing 5lb 9oz. At 36+1 I got home from hospital tonight but Poppy is in the special care baby unit for now as she was premature but she is doing well and we are looking forward to having her home when she is ready :)

Congratualtions!! Love the name, hope she can be home with you soon!! :happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

Congratulations!!!:thumbup:


----------



## calliebaby

So, I went 10 hours with several contractions an hour and now they seem to be slowing down. This is a bit frustrating.:shrug:
At least I have my appointment tomorrow morning. Maybe she can tell me something.


----------



## lozzy21

rest of my birth story is up girls


----------



## nikki-lou25

I just wanted to pop in to say my little fella arrived at 10pm AT HOME!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

Congrats nikki!


----------



## ducky1502

Im so happy for you nikki :) so jealous too!! I darent go out anymore incase i miss anymore babies.


----------



## lozzy21

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...h-elizabeth-16-11-10-long-part-two-added.html


----------



## mummyclo

OMG!! Congrats Nikki!
I can't bloddy sleep, my Braxton Hicks are so strong :cry:


----------



## ducky1502

mummyclo said:


> OMG!! Congrats Nikki!
> I can't bloddy sleep, my Braxton Hicks are so strong :cry:

Hopefully that means the end is near hun.


----------



## mummyclo

ALSO i DEMAND EVERYONE STOPS QUEUE JUMPING NOW!!! :hissy:


----------



## spencerbear

Congrats nikki, thats one beautiful little baby you have there.

Pains any better chloe?

Looks like another long night for me, 12 days and counting


----------



## Nessicle

Aw so chuffed for you Nikki! Not been able to sleep for wondering if you'd given birth! One of each too how ace!! Can't wait to hear a name! 

Chloe hope the pains mean it's nearly the end for you! 

So far been a long night for me panicking that by laying down on my sides Ava has turned, she's asleep right now so not moving really and cans can't tell how she's laid! I'll be glad when 4.15pm comes round!


----------



## hopefully2

Oh nikki fab news, a little man and at home. Can't wait to hearall about it. 

Lozzy I'm off to read your birth story.

Can't believe after going eleven weeks early last time I'm still here now!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Morning honey! Can't sleep either? I've been up since 3am gonna go back to bed in an hour when OH gos to work!


----------



## cho

ah ness i feel for you always awake hun :hugs:
well me and dh dtd last night and it was awful lol, we couldnt stop laughing!
Anyway i was real crampy after got all excited thinking that was it and now...... nothing!
I have mw app today i may ask her to sweep me next week? hope evryone isok 
Rosie congrats on baby poppy, and Nikki i am so pleased for you hun, well done, so lucky having one of each!!


----------



## cho

just had a icky belly and got a bit of cramping again, does anyone still get cramps the enxt day after dtd? i wouldnt know last night was the 2nd time lol x


----------



## wishingforbub

roxie78 said:


> Hi, baby Poppy was born 22/11 weighing 5lb 9oz. At 36+1 I got home from hospital tonight but Poppy is in the special care baby unit for now as she was premature but she is doing well and we are looking forward to having her home when she is ready :)

Oh congrats on baby Poppy hun !! Hope she will be home soon :flower:



calliebaby said:


> So, I went 10 hours with several contractions an hour and now they seem to be slowing down. This is a bit frustrating.:shrug:
> At least I have my appointment tomorrow morning. Maybe she can tell me something.

Hope things get moving along for you Callie!!! :)



lozzy21 said:


> rest of my birth story is up girls

Yay!! Gonna read te rest soon !!!



nikki-lou25 said:


> I just wanted to pop in to say my little fella arrived at 10pm AT HOME!!!!! :happydance:

Oh congrats hun!!! :yipee: So happy you go the homebirth you wanted too ! xxx and looking forward to some pics !!!

I had quite a good night's sleep ! considering my DH is away still :( but have an achey tummy still from yesterday :( 
Hope you are all ok... so if I'm correct now.. it is a total of 13 dreamers born hehe :) they really don't want to be born in december LOL :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

If anyone on my facebook could upload a pic of him for the non facebook ppl I'd be ok with that, I won't get on my pc for a while


----------



## cho

Nikki have you got a name yet chick xx


----------



## xkirstyx

massive congrats nikki hes gorgeous! xxxxx

well after being being everynight for the last couple of night with contractions last night i had none not even any baby movement so woke up a bit worried but shes moving more now!

got to take jack to the docs at 9.30 for his 12month jags im dreading it, it was bad when he was a new born and he didnt know what was happening never mind now when he takes everything in so fx hes ok!


----------



## Mizze

Wow things have been happening havent they! 



WILSMUM said:


> There is no way I can catch up on all yr chatter!!!
> 
> Did try to log in while I was in hospital but couldn't remember my password! D'oh!!!
> 
> Anyway Ailsa and I are back home, left the hospital at about 3 this afternoon and had a very bumpy 20 minute taxi ride back! Ouch!
> As I'm sure you've been told she was born at 09:52 yesterday morning weighing in at 6lb 2oz! Shes such a little tiny delicate thing and i can't believe I have a daughter I was absolutely convinced i was having a boy!!!!
> 
> Birth went well, blood pressure did drop a couple of times which wasn't very pleasant but they give u drugs to sort it so u don't feel bad for long! Its a really strange sensation u don't feel the cutting or anything but lots of pulling and tugging and pushing but it all feels like its outside, just the skin, its not painful, just strange!!!
> We had quite an unsettled night last night but I was trying to bf and it really doesn't seem to be working esp as I lost about a litre more blood than they would have expected, so still on the iron tablets for me! When DH came to the hospital this morning he came with bottles and shes been much more settled since then!! So am hoping for a better nights sleep tonight!!!
> 
> Will add some photos once I get them off the camera!!

Oh yes - photos, photos and more photos please. Cant wait to see her. :hugs::happydance: Congratulations hon!



calliebaby said:


> Quick update: The nurse at my doctor's office told me to stay home until the contractions were 5 minutes apart and I am not able to talk through them.
> So far, there has been no more red blood, but I am spotting brown (I am also still losing bits of plug). My contractions have been averaging every 8 minutes, but then I will go 15 minutes without one. Pretty sure I will not be having a baby today. Soon though, I think (hope).

Fingers crossed for you Callie!! 



mummyclo said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Yes you can Sammi, they just wait for the cord to stop doing its stuff....
> It is supposed to go quicker too if baby stays attatched whilst skin to skin etc.
> 
> Cheers Chloe, been struggling to find the answers on google, really want a physiological third stage if I stay at home as it seems a shame to of got that far and then want drugs to help things alongClick to expand...
> 
> Its probably more normal for home births too...because most people giving birth at home are more relaxed and they aren't rushing you etc.
> But im sure if you mention it to the mw, she will tell you how it goes.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

The midwife at antenatal last night said to discuss with your mw and put it in your birthplan. I am thinking I dont want the injection either Id like to wait until the cord stops pulsing and get the placenta out naturally. 




KellyC75 said:


> Stand back..:shock:...Im about to go pop! :pop:

Wow!! That is some bump - I have a way to go obviously!



roxie78 said:


> Hi, baby Poppy was born 22/11 weighing 5lb 9oz. At 36+1 I got home from hospital tonight but Poppy is in the special care baby unit for now as she was premature but she is doing well and we are looking forward to having her home when she is ready :)

Oh congratulations roxie!! So pleased she is okay and hope she comes home soon. :hugs:



nikki-lou25 said:


> I just wanted to pop in to say my little fella arrived at 10pm AT HOME!!!!! :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: So pleased for you nikki - especially that you got to have him at home!!! :hugs:

Morning all. Antenatal last night was excellent - HUGE class about 50 of us - much bigger than the rest of the classes. Really good session on active birth, about what will happen, staying at home, coming in, why midwives do and say certain things when you are in labour, how waterbirths work, being in control, how birthing balls work to open your pelvis and even about not being embarrassed about pooing!! 

A couple of things - she said not to take RLT until 36 weeks - I thought 'OOPS! Too late - not stopping it now'. That sex really is the only proven thing to have an effect on starting labour but that pineapple doesnt hurt and that perinial massage was a really good thing to do! DH and I will start that tonight! Should be interesting. 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats Roxie! And congrats Nikki!


----------



## sammiwry

I have decided me and rox are having a duvet day and only going out to get her nails done, it's far too cold


----------



## ducky1502

If no one has uploaded a pic of nikkis lil one by the time i get to my computer i will do it. Im on my phone right now so cant.

Yeah charlotte my cramps were awful after dtd the other day. Plan on jumping oh later!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Good luck today ness :)


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo yes good luck for later ness!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Wow all these babies arriving - I wander who will have the first December Dreamer actually born in December! I've just noticed in 3rd tri that another Dreamer has had their baby early....


----------



## cho

Thanks zoe, im still crampy going to get on my ball in a min and were going to go for a walk later x


----------



## ducky1502

c.holdway said:


> Thanks zoe, im still crampy going to get on my ball in a min and were going to go for a walk later x

Today I will be having my RLT and EPO, pouncing on OH, dragging him out to walk the dog with me and bouncing on my ball for all my numb butt can handle :rofl:


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> Thanks zoe, im still crampy going to get on my ball in a min and were going to go for a walk later x
> 
> Today I will be having my RLT and EPO, pouncing on OH, dragging him out to walk the dog with me and bouncing on my ball for all my numb butt can handle :rofl:Click to expand...

Poor baby!! With the exception of the epo I shall be doing the same to dh come Friday!


----------



## cho

me too its real hard typing when im bouncing this extreme though lol!
I def wont be dtd again, me and dh couldnt stop laughing he went on top too was sooo funny i couldnt reach to kiss him :rofl:


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> I have decided me and rox are having a duvet day and only going out to get her nails done, it's far too cold

Yes, with my car having a service I have a perfect excuse not to poke my nose out of doors today - am going to ring my Mum and ask her to bring biccies when she comes over later - the shop is only 3minutes walk away but that would mean getting out of my pyjamas!

Might bake today - its a baking kind of day.....


Charlotte do you think you might be starting labour? How exciting. 

Amelie is right none of the babies will actually be born in December at this rate. 

LO is very active this morning - she obviously likes porridge - or maybe its the mountain of sugar I poured on to it. 

Good luck for later Ness!! FX for you 

So funny - DH has been extremely disimissive of my birth ball until last night's antenatal session - this morning he asked if I wanted it put back in the lounge so I could "use it like the mw said to" :rofl: someone has changed their tune!! I knew the antenatal classes were a good idea - DH has learnt LOADS that he wasnt really taking in from me! 

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

no mizze dont think so, just a bit crampy, but i will give anything a try lol
Bubs hasnt moved much at all today ooh just had a little move then


----------



## ducky1502

For those of you who do not have facebook or haven't been on there here is a BEAUTIFUL picture of Nikki's SON, born last night at home weighing 7lb 5.5oz. No name as yet though :)
 



Attached Files:







baby galloway.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cho

he looks so much like aimee!!! xxx


----------



## Mizze

Ohhhh he is lovely!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

I'm going to have to move from my lovely warm bed in a min if I want to watch jezza :-(


----------



## ducky1502

babies are popping out all over the place now!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Good luck for today Ness !!!
All this talk of dtd... I can't wait for "normal" dtd with DH again!! I miss it :) I still enjoy it, it's just very different and charlotte DH and I are laughing too when we do it LOL.. :)
I'm not on FB so can't load a pic for Nikki, but really looking forward to it !!!
:)


----------



## wishingforbub

ducky1502 said:


> For those of you who do not have facebook or haven't been on there here is a BEAUTIFUL picture of Nikki's SON, born last night at home weighing 7lb 5.5oz. No name as yet though :)

Oh thanks hun!
He is just gorgeous and he does look like Aimee :) too cute !!! wonder what he's name will be!


----------



## Mizze

Oh normal sex I do miss that too. DH is terrified of hurting the baby so when we do dtd its not our usual and I miss it. 

On the plus side the mw last night did emphasise the importance of sex in kicking off labour so I hope DH was listening with both ears at that! 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

What's sex?! How do you do it?!


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> What's sex?! How do you do it?!

:rofl: 

Mizze


----------



## mummyclo

Awww Nikki's little boy is so cute!
No baby for me yet :cry:
At least i can watch Harry Potter today tho :happydance:
Good Luck at your scan Ness!


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh yes Starcrossed has had her little boy !! He is so beautiful: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...hospital-lol-update-pic-pg-6-iwan-here-6.html


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> What's sex?! How do you do it?!

:rofl:


----------



## ducky1502

It's that thing you don't really want to do but have been told a million times it's one of the only things that will actually help induce labour so you pretend to your OH that you REALLY want it even though really it's just a way to try and get the baby to realise it's time to think about shifting its butt :)


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> ah ness i feel for you always awake hun :hugs:
> well me and dh dtd last night and it was awful lol, we couldnt stop laughing!
> Anyway i was real crampy after got all excited thinking that was it and now...... nothing!
> I have mw app today i may ask her to sweep me next week? hope evryone isok
> Rosie congrats on baby poppy, and Nikki i am so pleased for you hun, well done, so lucky having one of each!!


aw thanks honey yeah I'm pretty fed up now a mixture of anxiety about knowing whether or not she's breech and just cant get comfy - I've always suffered with anxiety problems though and the unknown doesnt help! If Ava has turned I'll be asking for a sweep at 39 weeks worse she can say is no eh?! 

:haha: about sex pmsl when I read that Charlotte! I get horrible BH's and achiness when I've had friendly time not that I do it that often lol just once or twice cos the feeling is horrible!



c.holdway said:


> just had a icky belly and got a bit of cramping again, does anyone still get cramps the enxt day after dtd? i wouldnt know last night was the 2nd time lol x

I'm not too sure to be honest hun as we dont DTD :haha:



sammiwry said:


> I have decided me and rox are having a duvet day and only going out to get her nails done, it's far too cold

sounds heaven Sammi cant fault you!!



AmeliePoulain said:


> Wow all these babies arriving - I wander who will have the first December Dreamer actually born in December! I've just noticed in 3rd tri that another Dreamer has had their baby early....

I know! Are you referring to Starcrossed? she's one of my bump buddies and text me this morning sent me a piccie he's lush!!


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> What's sex?! How do you do it?!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...

I'm here for ages to entertain 

But I thought babies were made by holding hands for too long? That's what te midwife at my antenatal class said!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks guys will update as soon as I get in tonight! she doesnt appear to have moved think I'm just being paranoid lol!


----------



## Nessicle

On behalf of Nikki for those who dont have facebook, here is the gorgeous baby boy Galloway!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> thanks guys will update as soon as I get in tonight! she doesnt appear to have moved think I'm just being paranoid lol!

My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Mizze

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/470106-lily-arianna-here.html

Not just starcrossed - this LO shouldnt have been here until 30th December

Okay just watched my first 5 minutes of Jeremy Kyle and have had to turn over - its about fertility and some stupid fecking Dr has basically just said that over 35 its not just worth giving women fertility treatment because its just not worth it. 

BAH!!! FUCK FUCK FUCK OFF -Just because you are over 35 DOES NOT mean that you cannot concieve. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

I'm watching that too Mizze! Scandelous isnt it!! Criticised for being a young mum, criticised for being an older mum its ridiculous!!xx


----------



## mummyclo

I have to go get ready now....OH wants to go shopping!
Hope everyone has a nice day!
NO MORE BABIES PLEASE...UNLESS YOUR BEFORE ME IN LINE! :hissy:


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> I'm watching that too Mizze! Scandelous isnt it!! Criticised for being a young mum, criticised for being an older mum its ridiculous!!xx


I had to turn over Ness - I have lovely blood pressure and im not letting that idiot Dr change that. Grrrrrrr :growlmad:

Aw Chloe :hugs: I know it doesnt seem fair - but remember a lot of the babies are preemies and have had to be in special care. 

Mizze x


----------



## Nessicle

get some choccy to make the shopping easier Chloe! FX it brings on labour for you!


----------



## cho

If i rock side to side on my ball i can feel clicking in my pelvis think its bubs head against the bone oohps


----------



## sammiwry

Awww bless him dh has taken today off work, he's come home and got me some cosey socks to try and keep my poor tootseys warm


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> If i rock side to side on my ball i can feel clicking in my pelvis think its bubs head against the bone oohps

Poor baby will have a headache!!


----------



## cho

cos bubs is back to back does that mean he will come out facing upwards if he doesnt turn in labour
Omg this ball never feels like its doing anything, but feels like evry now and again he slips a bit lower and i feel like im going to pee lol


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze its gone off that bit now - they're doing a 4d scan on stage next! 

aw bless him Sammi - my feet are dead sweaty atm :haha: 

gonna have to go tidy the house and get a shower soon, got my old landlady paying me a visit around 12pm not seen her in months! Will be nice to have a bit of company :) 

then OH will be home around 3pm then its scan time eek!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

yeah charlotte but most of them turn during labour obviously some dont though 

I was bouncing on my ball loads just before mw told me Ava was breech again - no wonder I was in agony I was trying to engage her little butt and legs! needless to say I've stopped bouncing on it for now lol!


----------



## cho

That will be soo weird!


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh the new little dreamer is sooo cute too !!!! :) So many impatient december bubs !!


----------



## mummyclo

My LO has his back to my side :shrug:
Is that ok? No one tells me anything :(


----------



## cho

my mw was saying to me, that with a waterbirth your less likely to tear, but she did say just make sure you listen on when to pant and when to push as they dont like to intervene in the water as of baby taking first breathe ect
i cant wait for a water birth but would be weird if he came out facin me think i would freak!


----------



## cho

mummyclo said:


> My LO has his back to my side :shrug:
> Is that ok? No one tells me anything :(

I would of thought so? i dont really get it though cos she says he is on your right side but lying on my back??


----------



## sammiwry

I've always suffered from cold hands and feet but think its related to my low bp. Trouble is I don't like wearing slippers I much prefer walking around barefoot but these are nice are snuggly so I'll be making sure I wear them


----------



## Kerrieann

congrats nikki :yipee: he is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!! cant wait to hear a name for him x

mizze thats discusting that they are saying that!! i garantee they will be getting alot of complaints from the public today :growlmad:

good luck at ur scan today ness! :thumbup:

charlotte im always achey after dtd, but then we are a litle rough sometimes :blush: we also laugh alot during it too,not quiet as romantic or sexy as it used to be!! :haha:

chloe my lo has his back to my side too, its the most normal position i think, dont worry!

well just had my sweep changed and booked for next wed at 6.15pm, ill be 40 weeks exactly, the midwife thought i was going to be 6 days over for some reason :shrug:

1 WEEK LEFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!39 WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> My LO has his back to my side :shrug:
> Is that ok? No one tells me anything :(

Madden is laying on the left of my bump facing right apparantly. But they and do turn in labour to get themselves in the right position as much as they can


----------



## cho

whooooo 39 weeks great kerrie!!!! not long now!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Hopefully not long now kerrie and Chloe!


----------



## wishingforbub

kerrie .. I think it's 14 babies now LOL :) phew they are coming fast !!!


----------



## mummyclo

Ok...they must turn in labour then :)
Bloody Jezza Kyle :cry:


----------



## cho

thought i would quickly do a bump pic 37+5(i think)


----------



## xkirstyx

i can feel my babys back on my right side aswell.

just back from docs jack done really well with his jags only cried for a sec. hes moody now but think hes tired!

got mw tomorrow at 2.00 cant wait to find out with this baby is upto!


----------



## wishingforbub

Charlotte what a lovely bump !!!! :)


----------



## cho

mummyclo said:


> Ok...they must turn in labour then :)
> Bloody Jezza Kyle :cry:

oh dear whats up??
I refuse to watch it!
I dont wanna hear whats right and whats not with having kids! xx:hugs:


----------



## cho

wishingforbub said:


> Charlotte what a lovely bump !!!! :)

Thankyou, ive quite a few stretchies now though:cry:


----------



## Pixxie

JESUS I KNEW I SHOULDN'T HAVE GONE TO BED! :shock: 

Massive congrats too all the new mummies! :happydance: 

I agree with the sex not being sexy any more girls, it's so hard to feel good when you're the size of a hippo... We used to be so adventurous but now once I'm on that bed I can hardly move :rofl: 

My LO is lay to the side too, I think its ok and that they should turn in labour? :shrug:

We're full term today! :happydance: eviction has begun :haha: Will do a full term bump pic once I've got dressed. I'm going shopping with my Nana later but it looks soooooo cold I don't really want to. All the walking will do me good though :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

charlotte, great bump-looks like hes dropped a fair bit!


----------



## sammiwry

Lovely bump charlotte!! 

But awww to the scans on jezza!!


----------



## Pixxie

Lovely bump Charlotte xx


----------



## cho

Do you think, he feels like he is going to fall out! lol

Pixxie wahoo for full term, come along mabel :)


----------



## mrsbling

Morning everyone :wave: hope you are all well?

Seems like the dreamers have been coming thick and fast :thumbup:



roxie78 said:


> Hi, baby Poppy was born 22/11 weighing 5lb 9oz. At 36+1 I got home from hospital tonight but Poppy is in the special care baby unit for now as she was premature but she is doing well and we are looking forward to having her home when she is ready :)

Congratulations :) x



nikki-lou25 said:


> I just wanted to pop in to say my little fella arrived at 10pm AT HOME!!!!! :happydance:

COngratualtions Nikki - glad you were able to have the homebirth you wanted. Cant wait to see the piccies :) x



ducky1502 said:


> For those of you who do not have facebook or haven't been on there here is a BEAUTIFUL picture of Nikki's SON, born last night at home weighing 7lb 5.5oz. No name as yet though :)

Ahhh he is sooooo Cute :) 



sammiwry said:


> What's sex?! How do you do it?!

LOL -I am asking that very same question ....... DH thinks that LO is watching us so he wont ventrure there - might need to start bribing him with some new golf clubs or something lol :haha:



Mizze said:


> Okay just watched my first 5 minutes of Jeremy Kyle and have had to turn over - its about fertility and some stupid fecking Dr has basically just said that over 35 its not just worth giving women fertility treatment because its just not worth it.
> 
> BAH!!! FUCK FUCK FUCK OFF -Just because you are over 35 DOES NOT mean that you cannot concieve.
> 
> Mizze xx

I can understand the over 60's but only allowing it for under 35's is absolutley ridiculous - but then I am over 35 myself!!!!!



mummyclo said:


> I have to go get ready now....OH wants to go shopping!
> Hope everyone has a nice day!
> NO MORE BABIES PLEASE...UNLESS YOUR BEFORE ME IN LINE! :hissy:

I am before you in the queue, but at this rate I will be one of the only ones having a December baby!!! ;) 



Nessicle said:


> Mizze its gone off that bit now - they're doing a 4d scan on stage next!
> 
> aw bless him Sammi - my feet are dead sweaty atm :haha:
> 
> gonna have to go tidy the house and get a shower soon, got my old landlady paying me a visit around 12pm not seen her in months! Will be nice to have a bit of company :)
> 
> then OH will be home around 3pm then its scan time eek!!!!

Hope the scan goes well - will be watching out for an update later :) x


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats on full term Pixxie :) !!!


----------



## Kerrieann

congrats on full term pixxie! :yipee: 

2 days till d-day mrsbling!!! any signs yet lol? x


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo before i forget! Dh came home yesterday and said to be careful of any leaflets put through your door. There is one going around (again) along the lines of sorry you weren't in to sign for your parcel to arrange redelivery please ring and then a number to call. Do not do it the call costs you around £300 and there is no missed parcel. Apparantly someone in the village got caught out by it.


----------



## till bob

mornin girls omg these babies r comin thick and fast dont think anyone wants to be a december dreamer lol congrtas to all the new babies they r all beautiful nikki so glad u got to have him at home cant wait to hear name im prayin i can still stay at home find out tomoro. all ur bump pics r lovely 2 lots of babies dropped i see i feel like mines really dropped to even tho iv carried low all the way through good luck today ness hope u get the news u want im sure u will. Ull be pleased to know i am tryin to relax today sittin on the sofa as we speak with tilly duvet and watchin ben and holly lol im starvin tho think i mite go make pasta with tuna and mayo in a min xx


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Mizze its gone off that bit now -* they're doing a 4d scan on stage next! *
> 
> aw bless him Sammi - my feet are dead sweaty atm :haha:
> 
> gonna have to go tidy the house and get a shower soon, got my old landlady paying me a visit around 12pm not seen her in months! Will be nice to have a bit of company :)
> 
> then OH will be home around 3pm then its scan time eek!!!!

I did turn back to see and saw that bit and the production manager who found out she is having a boy - made me all teary - god though takes a bit of courage to do that live on TV - what if something was wrong! 



c.holdway said:


> my mw was saying to me, that with a waterbirth your less likely to tear, but she did say just make sure you listen on when to pant and when to push as they dont like to intervene in the water as of baby taking first breathe ect
> i cant wait for a water birth but would be weird if he came out facin me think i would freak!

That is exactly what the mw's said last night about waterbirths - they basically stand back and let the baby come out so as not to shock it into taking a breath while underwater. 



Kerrieann said:


> congrats nikki :yipee: he is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!! cant wait to hear a name for him x
> 
> mizze thats discusting that they are saying that!! i garantee they will be getting alot of complaints from the public today :growlmad:
> 
> good luck at ur scan today ness! :thumbup:
> 
> charlotte im always achey after dtd, but then we are a litle rough sometimes :blush: we also laugh alot during it too,not quiet as romantic or sexy as it used to be!! :haha:
> 
> chloe my lo has his back to my side too, its the most normal position i think, dont worry!
> 
> well just had my sweep changed and booked for next wed at 6.15pm, ill be 40 weeks exactly, the midwife thought i was going to be 6 days over for some reason :shrug:
> 
> 1 WEEK LEFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!39 WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats on 7 days to go!! 

Funily enough Jeremy Kyle was definately on the side of older Mums. It was the assumption that your fertility is so bad after 35 its not worth trying treatment that got me. I have 2 friends undergoing tests at the moment and I just hope the girls on hte TTC over 35 board didnt watch it. 



c.holdway said:


> thought i would quickly do a bump pic 37+5(i think)

Wow!

Everyone's bumps are so much bigger and sticky out than mine! 



Pixxie said:


> We're full term today! :happydance: eviction has begun :haha: Will do a full term bump pic once I've got dressed. I'm going shopping with my Nana later but it looks soooooo cold I don't really want to. All the walking will do me good though :thumbup: xxx

37 weeks :wohoo:

Morning Tillbob xx

Mizze x


----------



## sammiwry

So far me and rox have moved from bed to the sofa and are now snuggled up, dh bless him has gone back to bed as apparently I kept him most of the night with my wriggling


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks for all the well wishes guys! Have a funny feeling they'll tell me she's head down but que serra serra!! It doesn't feel different but least if I don't gave any expectations can't be disappointed lol! Got hardly any food in cos I can hardly walk but gonna have to do an online shop tonight! 

Congrats on full term Pixxie! Gorgeous bump Charlotte I can't see any stretchmarks! 

Just waiting for my old landlady she drinks coffee and I haven't got any in whoops! Don't buy it cos no one I know drinks it lol!


----------



## Nessicle

Mines stopped growing Mizze! Doesn't seem any bigger than at 32'weeks! Still measuring Amedeo behind too x


----------



## till bob

mornin mizzie my bump is tiny compared to im jealous lol but my midwife just tells me im hidin her well x


----------



## sammiwry

I'm measuring spot on and everytime I ask my midwife what she reckons madden will weigh but she just ignores me :-( I know it's an estimate but I'm just curious as to how close her guess would be


----------



## Kerrieann

Sammi i think if ur measuring spot on then you are looking to have a 7-8lb baby,but i measured spot on with Jake all the way through and he shocked us all by coming out at 10lbs!!! Its always an estimate, dont know how often they are correct though :shrug:


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Sammi i think if ur measuring spot on then you are looking to have a 7-8lb baby,but i measured spot on with Jake all the way through and he shocked us all by coming out at 10lbs!!! Its always an estimate, dont know how often they are correct though :shrug:

And that's what worries me lol! I was estimated as 7 1/2pound and was 8 pound 12 lol and dh was 10lb. I'd rather be told I estimate baby to be about 9pound on edd because then at least I can prepare myself for a big baby :-(


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> congrats on full term pixxie! :yipee:
> 
> 2 days till d-day mrsbling!!! any signs yet lol? x

:nope: not a sign ....... I have resigned myself to the fact that she is going to be late, and be a December baby :)


----------



## wishingforbub

who is baby number 15 ??? LOL :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Most labours dont start with any signs anyway,mine didnt with Jake and nor did either of my sisters labours. They all just started outta no where!


----------



## Kerrieann

wishingforbub said:


> who is baby number 15 ??? LOL :)

Rosiered who joined us last week had her baby on monday, 2 weeks early weighing 8.13lbs :thumbup:


----------



## wishingforbub

oh it's 16 with jrkjcds having her little one :)


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> Most labours dont start with any signs anyway,mine didnt with Jake and nor did either of my sisters labours. They all just started outta no where!

I had better keep my fingers crossed then, as all of my family are down this weekend, which probably means she will stay comfy until after then....... isnt it female perogative to be late........ lets hope she not learning this at such an early age :haha:


----------



## GoogilyBear

WOAHHHHHH WOAHHH WOOAHH THERE NELLY!!! 15 BABIES??????????????
I only checked it last night and it was 11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Who is the latest to go pop then? My jealousy is seriously high now...


----------



## mrsbling

Grrrrrrrrhhh!!!! 

Just checked my bank as paid today (but havent had payslip yet), and it looks like they have paid me maternity pay (at 90%) for the whole of November, instead of just for 7 days!!!!! I think payroll have got confused as I booked the first 3 weeks of November off as holiday - surely it cant be that difficult to calculate!!!

I wouldnt mind if the payroll manager hadnt called me a few weeks ago to check when I waw officially starting Maternity leave!!! ...... and I work for a huge international company who should be dealing with this every day, so I have e-mailed them to find out what is going on .......... RANT OVER!!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

I want madden :-(


----------



## sammiwry

Mrsbling that's bad! I need to make sure tesco pay me correctly on Friday but we shall see :-( nothing worse than incorrect pay


----------



## mummyclo

Back :)
Got our tickets for Harry Potter! :happydance:
All the walking hasn't done anything but i did get curry :haha:
Hopefully i will be able to persuade OH into :sex: tonight too!


----------



## GoogilyBear

16 babies? omg i wish mine would come like now lol XD


----------



## sammiwry

:-( Chloe, but im sorry but I'd find it funny if you started off labour while watching Harry potter!


----------



## Kerrieann

Im making a very hot curry for din and dh should be home soon so when jakes gone to school we can :sex: and again tonight :haha:

Wishing is she on our dreamers list as cant see her on there? x


----------



## GoogilyBear

So who has popped then and has there little bundle of joy? Ive gone backa few pages and found NIkki CONGRATS!!!, but cos you ladies chat so much i cant find the others heeh x


----------



## wishingforbub

Kerrieann said:


> Im making a very hot curry for din and dh should be home soon so when jakes gone to scholl we can :sex: and again tonight :haha:
> 
> Wishing is she on our dreamers list as cant see her on there? x

Yes she was due on the 30th... Mizze put a link up to her announcing in 3rd tri earlier... :)


----------



## xkirstyx

omg wish everyone would stop popping early i cant keep up!!!!!


----------



## GoogilyBear

xkirstyx said:


> omg wish everyone would stop popping early i cant keep up!!!!!

I totally agree lol! i cannot keep up with all these ladies getting there LOs :D

I just hope that in the next few weeks mine arrives :happydance: might be a little early but then i wont be so jelous all the time hehe :):flower:

Just been told on FB that 36 weeks is full term, not 37..? eh confused now :wacko:

OH and its snowing... AGAIN!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cloud9::flower::baby::winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

1891

Wow! Amazing the 'babies born' has jumped from 12 to 15 :happydance:



roxie78 said:


> Hi, baby Poppy was born 22/11 weighing 5lb 9oz. At 36+1 I got home from hospital tonight but Poppy is in the special care baby unit for now as she was premature but she is doing well and we are looking forward to having her home when she is ready :)

Many Congratulations on baby Poppy :baby: Hope she gets stronger each day & can come home soon :hugs:



nikki-lou25 said:


> I just wanted to pop in to say my little fella arrived at 10pm AT HOME!!!!! :happydance:

Thats so amazing, we were all thinking of you last nite, so glad you had your homebirth :hugs:

Welcome to the World LO :baby:



nikki-lou25 said:


> If anyone on my facebook could upload a pic of him for the non facebook ppl I'd be ok with that, I won't get on my pc for a while


Thankyou...:hugs:



ducky1502 said:


> For those of you who do not have facebook or haven't been on there here is a BEAUTIFUL picture of Nikki's SON, born last night at home weighing 7lb 5.5oz. No name as yet though :)

Thankyou, what a cutie pie :baby:....Adorable :cloud9:



sammiwry said:


> What's sex?! How do you do it?!

......I have no idea, answers on a postcard please! :haha::haha:



Nessicle said:


> On behalf of Nikki for those who dont have facebook, here is the gorgeous baby boy Galloway!

Thanks Ness....:thumbup: Isnt he such a sweet little thing :baby:

Good luck with your scan later, will be thinking of you & look forward to an update on what Ava is up to :baby:



Nessicle said:


> I'm watching that too Mizze! Scandelous isnt it!! Criticised for being a young mum, criticised for being an older mum its ridiculous!!xx


Eeek....double critisism for me then! Was 16/17 having my first & now 34/35 with my third! :blush:



mummyclo said:


> I have to go get ready now....OH wants to go shopping!
> Hope everyone has a nice day!
> NO MORE BABIES PLEASE...UNLESS YOUR BEFORE ME IN LINE! :hissy:

Bless you Chloe....:hugs: Your time will come, soon I hope :hugs:

Enjoy shopping :kiss:

Congrats on 39 weeks :happydance:



Kerrieann said:


> 1 WEEK LEFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!39 WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!

Yey....:happydance: Congrats on 39 weeks



c.holdway said:


> thought i would quickly do a bump pic 37+5(i think)

Lovely bump Charlotte...:kiss: It has defo dropped :thumbup:



xkirstyx said:


> just back from docs jack done really well with his jags only cried for a sec. hes moody now but think hes tired!
> 
> got mw tomorrow at 2.00 cant wait to find out with this baby is upto!

Aww, bless little Jack :hugs: I hate taking them for jabs :cry: 

Good luck with MW tomm :flower:



Pixxie said:


> xx

Yey for full term Pixxie :happydance:


----------



## Mizze

mrsbling said:


> Grrrrrrrrhhh!!!!
> 
> Just checked my bank as paid today (but havent had payslip yet), and it looks like they have paid me maternity pay (at 90%) for the whole of November, instead of just for 7 days!!!!! I think payroll have got confused as I booked the first 3 weeks of November off as holiday - surely it cant be that difficult to calculate!!!
> 
> I wouldnt mind if the payroll manager hadnt called me a few weeks ago to check when I waw officially starting Maternity leave!!! ...... and I work for a huge international company who should be dealing with this every day, so I have e-mailed them to find out what is going on .......... RANT OVER!!!!!

Hmmm - I get paid tomorrow and I am stiill officially on holiday until mid December so I will keep an eye out to make sure my pay is right as it should be normal this month and roughly 95% next month. 



wishingforbub said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Im making a very hot curry for din and dh should be home soon so when jakes gone to scholl we can :sex: and again tonight :haha:
> 
> Wishing is she on our dreamers list as cant see her on there? x
> 
> Yes she was due on the 30th... Mizze put a link up to her announcing in 3rd tri earlier... :)Click to expand...

Yes - sorry - dont know if she was a dreamer only that she was due at the end of December - she might welll be a jellybean

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

We don't have snow yet just heavy frost


----------



## wishingforbub

I want some snow !! :) I have never had a white/ winter xmas in my life !!! :( maybe oneday ....


----------



## mummyclo

Thanks a lot Sammi! It would only be early labour...so i would just carry on watching the film! :haha:


----------



## wishingforbub

Mizze she is listed on the first page... i guess she just didnt post on here thats all..
I have been getting pains in my lower belly/ foof :( and in my back...


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Back :)
> Got our tickets for Harry Potter! :happydance:
> All the walking hasn't done anything but i did get curry :haha:
> Hopefully i will be able to persuade OH into :sex: tonight too!




Kerrieann said:


> Im making a very hot curry for din and dh should be home soon so when jakes gone to school we can :sex: and again tonight :haha:

So Chloe & Kerries days now consist of:

Harry Potter
Currys
& Sex! 

Just your typical midweek events :haha:



wishingforbub said:


> I want some snow !! :) I have never had a white/ winter xmas in my life !!! :( maybe oneday ....

I dont think you'll be getting it in Dubai :haha: Id rather have your weather though :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

wishingforbub said:


> I want some snow !! :) I have never had a white/ winter xmas in my life !!! :( maybe oneday ....

I've never seen a White Xmas either :-(



mummyclo said:


> Thanks a lot Sammi! It would only be early labour...so i would just carry on watching the film! :haha:

Im sorry but I would find it funny! That said it could happen to me next week when I go with my mum and dad lol


----------



## KellyC75

Had my Doctors ante-natal appointment today

I asked about getting booked in for my csection a little earlier & she explained that actually, if I were to go into labour, it means baby is ready & shouldnt have any breathing problems & wouldnt need special care

I am now not going to think about getting in earlier :nope:

Doctor *measured me at 40 weeks* :wacko:& then said, I dont think your gonna make another 2 weeks! :dohh:

Didnt sleep much last nite, lots of hip pains & today, struggling to walk & having cramps & backache....Also really feeling like she is pressing down

Think I should make a start on packing my bag! :blush:


----------



## wishingforbub

wishingforbub said:


> I want some snow !! :) I have never had a white/ winter xmas in my life !!! :( maybe oneday ....

I dont think you'll be getting it in Dubai :haha: Id rather have your weather though :thumbup:[/QUOTE]




sammiwry said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> I want some snow !! :) I have never had a white/ winter xmas in my life !!! :( maybe oneday ....
> 
> I've never seen a White Xmas either :-(
> 
> 
> I have lived in the southern hemisphere my whole life... except for now LOL, but winters here don't count hehe :) so my christmas's are always warm and sunny :)Click to expand...


----------



## wishingforbub

^^^^ ooh i screwed up my multiquote hehe ....


----------



## mrsbling

I am hoping the snow stays away from here ........ just for a few more weeks please :)

I am more than happy for it to arrive on Christmas day - but then we are going to MIL's for Christmas dinner, so not too deep please - I dont fancy walking/driving 1 mile in the snow!!!! ........... and it will be my turn to have a nice glass of wine/champagne :happydance:


----------



## mrsbling

Oooh yes Kelly - I would get packing that bag pretty sharpish, just in case LO decides to be early ;) x


----------



## mummyclo

Yep....Harry Potter, sex and curry. In that order.
But not together! :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

lol kelly u not packed yet? i need to re do mine got stuff i need to add to it!

argh i have really bad back pain :( just gonna take jack to sodt play to let him get rid of some of his energy but i could really do with a nap!


----------



## xkirstyx

think i might try sex again 2night. iv no been well the last couple of days and really not been in the mood but i better 2night since im feeling a little better!


----------



## wishingforbub

Kelly !!! Get packing !! hehe :)


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Yep....Harry Potter, sex and curry. In that order.
> But not together! :haha:

.........:haha:



xkirstyx said:


> lol kelly u not packed yet? i need to re do mine got stuff i need to add to it!


Nope, I havent! :blush: Everytime we go on holiday, I leave it until the day! But I know, this is different & I really should pull my finger out! :haha:


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> Had my Doctors ante-natal appointment today
> 
> I asked about getting booked in for my csection a little earlier & she explained that actually, if I were to go into labour, it means baby is ready & shouldnt have any breathing problems & wouldnt need special care
> 
> I am now not going to think about getting in earlier :nope:
> 
> Doctor *measured me at 40 weeks* :wacko:& then said, I dont think your gonna make another 2 weeks! :dohh:
> 
> Didnt sleep much last nite, lots of hip pains & today, struggling to walk & having cramps & backache....Also really feeling like she is pressing down
> 
> Think I should make a start on packing my bag! :blush:

I think that would be a GOOD idea!! :haha: FX

Wishing, it snowed in Swansea once on Christmas Day - we have photo's of me and my Dad dancing in it - I was only about 28 at the time. Didnt last long enough to stick though. Usually its just grey and rainy! Not remotely interesting at all weatherwise. 

Usually IF we get snow its not until late Jan or early Feb. 

Mizze x


----------



## mummyclo

Kelly did the doctor say nothing about your section then?
:dohh:
Sorry didnt read properly!


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Kelly did the doctor say nothing about your section then?
> :dohh:

Just that 'in a way' if I go into labour, it would be a good thing, as it shows LO is ready to be born....:baby:

I then felt a little guilty for trying to get in early, so gonna leave it 'as is' 

She said that she understands why i dont want to go into labour, as my DS2 got distressed & I had to wait around for ages, but that was it really


----------



## Kerrieann

Kelly pack ur bag!!!! :haha:

Kirsty i know what you mean ive been ill too and not in the mood but still trying every other day and going to try 2ce today :haha: Poor hubby :blush:

What are the details of number 16 then so i can update first page? x

EDIT: ive done it lol x


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: My OH won't know whats going on!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Hmm. how are you supposed to pack your hospital bag, if you use some of the things you need to pack like a dresssing gown all the time.. is it one of those things that you wear to hospital or pack last min? hmmm.

Packed baby hopital bag and toiletries tho :)

And feeling all ready for bubba as ive just washed all the baby clothes and things so they are nice and clean and ready for when it comes home :) makes me wish it would arrive soon now lol :) they look so cute hanging up :)


----------



## cho

i have just done a pee in a pot for my mw app, my urine is really really dark, ive drank plenty!
DH has just come in and said you wanna see it now its gone like a creamy peach colour not even clear i thought he had put something in it, it looks almost thick????
Has anyone had this?
Also Bradleys school has chicken pox going around can he pass that to me even though he has had it before, just so i know?


----------



## sammiwry

If he's had chicken pox before and starts showing symptoms then it'll be a different strain which I'd of thought he could pass to you?


----------



## mrsbling

I had lovely Tuna & Mayo pasta for lunch :)

I have spent the morning in my Pj's as I dint feel well when I got up, but I have managed to do all of the washing, change the beds and vacuum upstairs ..... so will have another coffee then go for a shower, so that DH doesnt think I have been lazying around all day (not that he would be that bothered)..... then if I have the energy, I might go and find some pineapples at Tesco ;) ..... its worth a try :thumbup:


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats to all the new mommies!!!:happydance:
As for me, I have been up since 2:30 am with much stronger contractions than yesterday. They are now about 6 minutes apart consistently. Wish me luck ladies that this continues and turns into a baby!!!:happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

My sample was really really dark yesterday but just stayedlike it,just see what ur mw sais, what times ur apt? Not sure on the chicken pox sorry hun x


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh defo sounds like it callie! Have you had to go into hospital to be checked yet?


----------



## sammiwry

Mrsbling being thick would you buy the pineapple au natural so to speak rather than the prepared pineapple? I wouldn't have a clue on where to start preparing an au natural pineapple as I usually cheat

Ooo fingers crossed for u callie!!


----------



## calliebaby

Not yet. They want me to wait until they are 5 minutes apart for 30 minutes to an hour. I think they need to get a bit stronger too.


----------



## wishingforbub

fingers crossed Callie !!!!!! xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Hope its not too much longer for you then hun :happydance:

Not sure if it makes a diff sammi, was wondering myself as not sure i can be bothered to prepare a whole one? :shrug: would you have to eat the whole thing aswell?


----------



## WILSMUM

Kerrieann said:


> glad ur both home now, cant wait to see pics!!! she looks gorgeous and tiny in ur fb profile pic! Hope ur managing to rest up well and get moving around soon :flower: How do you pronounce her name? x

I can't keep up with you all now!!!

Ermmm... I don't really know how to explain it when u can't hear me! But all I can think of is when I told my mum and dad and also one of our neighbours her name they thought is was spelt Elsa!

And where have all these babies suddenly sprung from! 16 born now! Wow!!!! I saw Nikkis lo on FB!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Callie good luck hun hope he's here soon! 

Kelly hopefully she'll be early for you! 

My old landlady left about half an hour ago I'm so glad cos I've been in agony with my back and Ava is squirming everywhere got lots of pressure round my tail bone and had to come get in bed - hopefully me being still will encourage her to be still too! OH will be home in an hour thenbits scan time! Eek!


----------



## mrsbling

sammiwry said:


> Mrsbling being thick would you buy the pineapple au natural so to speak rather than the prepared pineapple? I wouldn't have a clue on where to start preparing an au natural pineapple as I usually cheat
> 
> Ooo fingers crossed for u callie!!

Yeah, I think you have to buy a whole pineapple and eat it all ...... including the hard inner part (which gets cut out if you buy the tinned stuff)...... if you buy it tinned or ready cut, its not supposed to work as it loses the important chemicals?????

Apparently you need to eat about 6 whole ones a day for any effect, but I am starting off small with one ;)


----------



## mrsbling

Ooh got my fingers crossed for you Callie x


----------



## wishingforbub

Wilsmum... how are things going with your new bub at home ?? :) I would pronounce her name " A-Lee_Sah" is that right?
I can't wait to see pics xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Hmm maybe ill wait till im overdue to try the pineapple then,just thinking about is giving me ulcers!! :haha:


----------



## mrsbling

For the 'Au Natural' pineapple, you just need to cut the top and bottom off, and then trim/peel off all of the outside skin (same as you would with an apple or pear - but its much harder skin), then eat it all up :) I love fresh pineapple anyway, so it shouldnt be such a chore for me ;) ....... just that DH might try and fight me for it lol x


----------



## mummyclo

My auntie has just been!
He is FULLY ENGAGED!! :happydance:


----------



## wishingforbub

Yay mummyclo :yipee:


----------



## Kerrieann

Yay chloe :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## ducky1502

Wahoooo chloe :)


----------



## mummyclo

I am so excited by that its unreal! :rofl:


----------



## Kerrieann

At least you know what all the pains were now and was worth it!!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Really dont know what to have for lunch. 

Just been talking to one of my friends who has recently had her baby, and she said her and her OH had a mouthfull (liturely a mouthfull!!) of caster/cod liver oil each (he had one too so he new exactly how bad it tastes and doesnt take the mick out of her when she moaned it tastes bad)

half hour later her waters broke and had her baby 3 hours later..

her family have travellers in it or gypsies, and its one of there ways of inducing labour aparently lol. it worked for her :D
which reminded me that my dad had a gypsie blessing placed on him when he was born lol :) when baby is home, put a little bit of salt on there bottom lip, as to take life with a pinch of salt, followed by a little bit of sugar, to take the bitterness of life away or make life a little sweeter :)

i like that idea so i think i will be doing it lol :)


----------



## mummyclo

Yep! I said is he engaged....he had better be all the stabbing pains im getting :haha:
SHe said he is well stuck in there, and isn't going anywhere but out! :happydance:


----------



## GoogilyBear

how do you know your LO is engaged? other then by a midwife..? what sorta pains dya get etc? x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

GoogilyBear said:


> how do you know your LO is engaged? other then by a midwife..? what sorta pains dya get etc? x

I had stabbing pains, weird pains in my thighs??, increased pressure on my bladder and the main thing is I can feel her shoulders in my hips. 

MW said on Monday that she is a far down as she can get now :wacko:


----------



## mummyclo

Yep, stabbing pains mostly for me, and my hips feel weird.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Baby Galloway has a name!

Alexander James Galloway :)

Yay Chloe on him bein fully engaged :) :happydance:

Midwife came, my lil fella is all perfect! She brought my labour report, there's s lot to be said for raspberry leaf tea, 2nd stage = 5 mins :haha: opposed to 1hr 47min with Aimee


----------



## mummyclo

Wow Nikki!!
Lovely name! Goes really well and he is GORGEOUS!
How long was your whole labour?


----------



## wishingforbub

What a lovely name for your little boy Nikki !! :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

3.5 hours!!! :happydance:


----------



## sazhuddy13

nikki-lou25 said:


> Baby Galloway has a name!
> 
> Alexander James Galloway :)
> 
> Yay Chloe on him bein fully engaged :) :happydance:
> 
> Midwife came, my lil fella is all perfect! She brought my labour report, there's s lot to be said for raspberry leaf tea, 2nd stage = 5 mins :haha: opposed to 1hr 47min with Aimee

congratulations nikki on the birth of your son that is now 2 of you who have had there babies who were due the same day as me 12th december. i cannot wait for it to happen to me now.xx


----------



## mummyclo

nikki-lou25 said:


> 3.5 hours!!! :happydance:

:o Lucky you!
Awwww im so happy for you! :cry:


----------



## sazhuddy13

hi all i actually had 2lots of prepared pineapple(already cut and put in a tub from tescos) yesterday and ever since i have had backache, period pains and a few braxton hicks all i will say is i am not having pineapple again as it left a horrible taste in my mouth.x


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi saz havnt seen you on for a while :hi:

Nikki what a gorgeous name, really suits him! Wow that gives up all hope that the rlt will work for us too, i pushed for nearly 2.5 hours with jake!


----------



## GoogilyBear

mummyclo said:


> Yep, stabbing pains mostly for me, and my hips feel weird.

well when i went friday for MW appt, she never said its engaged, but since then ive had some pretty painfull sudden pains right down in my bladder, and painfull hips on a night :shrug::shrug:

maybe its engaged now?


----------



## xkirstyx

woooooo chloe fab news about bubs being engaged!

nikki wow hope mine is as fast! and lovely name :D 

well so much for softplay we got there and 5min in my nephew fell and hurt his foot and is now in a&e!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I was a bit shocked that I only had to push twice before he crowned! I felt the burnin & thought "no way is he here WTF is that burnin me???"

It was a great labour once it kicked off :) 

I hope everyone has a labour like it


----------



## mummyclo

Oh no Kirsty!
It should say on your notes under relation to brim, mine says fully engaged now!
I have been taking RLT since 32 weeks so......hope i will have a short labour :)


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: @ wtf is that burning me!


----------



## Kerrieann

:rofl: nikki! Did you have gas and air? i only started my rlt at 36 weeks so hope it still works for me!


----------



## ducky1502

Wow Nikki I want a labour like yours lol!!! My friend has had two kids and they literally just fall out of her :rofl: no joke! 

I can't believe how many babies are here already and all in such a short space of time. Makes me SO jealous. Looking forward to my turn now :)


----------



## lozzy21

Can we stop talking about sex please, id love some but cant yet :(

RLT did nothing for me but i only drank it for 3 weeks, my 2nd stage was 2 hours but then she did get stuck.


----------



## WILSMUM

wishingforbub said:


> Wilsmum... how are things going with your new bub at home ?? :) I would pronounce her name " A-Lee_Sah" is that right?
> I can't wait to see pics xxx

Things are going really well, had the mw out to see us today and we're both doing great - shes back again on saturday to take my stitches out (eurgh!) and take blood from Ailsa (heel pin prick).
No hun its more like "Ail (as in state of poor health) Sah"


Nikki sounds like yu had a fantastic labour and delivery and his name is gorgeous!!!


----------



## mummyclo

I was thinking i won't be having sex for at least 6 weeks after birth! 
Best get some in now then :haha:


----------



## cho

googlilybear research castor oil before you even think of taking it, there are a lot of dangers with it, i took it with my 1st and was unaware of complications that can occur

well had my mw app, pretty peeved!
Everytime i tried to talk to her about things she kept, chnaging subjects and talking about herself, she measured me and took the hb then sat down and said did i measure you, which i replied yes and so she wrote 38 and said thats been a big growth since last app??? she didnt even remeber if she had measured me so how did she remember what it was!!!!
She took hb, and he has buried more into my back!
She has booked me in 2 weeks which has also peeed me off as she said she would sweep early Anyway bubs is fine most importantly grr i feel so pissed off, and bubs is still only 1/5 engaged which has made me even more dissapionted as i feel like shit had a bad tummy al day and cramping for nothing!
I forgot to ask about the chickenpox too:dohh::cry: AHHHHH


----------



## cho

nikki glad you had a good labour, nice to hear your all doing well with your new familys xx


----------



## wishingforbub

WILSMUM said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> Wilsmum... how are things going with your new bub at home ?? :) I would pronounce her name " A-Lee_Sah" is that right?
> I can't wait to see pics xxx
> 
> Things are going really well, had the mw out to see us today and we're both doing great - shes back again on saturday to take my stitches out (eurgh!) and take blood from Ailsa (heel pin prick).
> No hun its more like "Ail (as in state of poor health) Sah"
> 
> 
> Nikki sounds like yu had a fantastic labour and delivery and his name is gorgeous!!!Click to expand...

Oh sorry Hun I didn't see the "i" after the "A" ... i think i saw it typed wrong previously... but written like you do, yes I would pronounce it the same as you :)


----------



## lozzy21

Chloe, i would have if i knew she was coming early, as soon as iv stopped bleeding and my stiches are healed, OH is getting jumped on!


----------



## mummyclo

Aww Charlotte :hugs:
Don't worry too much about the being engaged thing.....think my lo only has engaged in this last week xx


----------



## mummyclo

Is it just like having a period after giving birth? Or worse?
I have so many after the birth questions for the new mums :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

mummyclo said:


> Is it just like having a period after giving birth? Or worse?
> I have so many after the birth questions for the new mums :haha:

Worse but it dosent hurt, at also smells nothing like a period.


----------



## ducky1502

c.holdway said:


> googlilybear research castor oil before you even think of taking it, there are a lot of dangers with it, i took it with my 1st and was unaware of complications that can occur
> 
> well had my mw app, pretty peeved!
> Everytime i tried to talk to her about things she kept, chnaging subjects and talking about herself, she measured me and took the hb then sat down and said did i measure you, which i replied yes and so she wrote 38 and said thats been a big growth since last app??? she didnt even remeber if she had measured me so how did she remember what it was!!!!
> She took hb, and he has buried more into my back!
> She has booked me in 2 weeks which has also peeed me off as she said she would sweep early Anyway bubs is fine most importantly grr i feel so pissed off, and bubs is still only 1/5 engaged which has made me even more dissapionted as i feel like shit had a bad tummy al day and cramping for nothing!
> I forgot to ask about the chickenpox too:dohh::cry: AHHHHH

Awwww hun I'm sorry it was disappointing. Most mw appts usually are though. But seriously don't worry about only being 1/5 engaged, it really doesn't mean much at all in second pregnancies. At least you have a healthy baby in there then :) so are you booked in for 39+5? Did she say she would sweep you then?


----------



## Mizze

calliebaby said:


> Congrats to all the new mommies!!!:happydance:
> As for me, I have been up since 2:30 am with much stronger contractions than yesterday. They are now about 6 minutes apart consistently. Wish me luck ladies that this continues and turns into a baby!!!:happydance:

Oooh Callie! Hope it gets to 5 mins soon!



mrsbling said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Mrsbling being thick would you buy the pineapple au natural so to speak rather than the prepared pineapple? I wouldn't have a clue on where to start preparing an au natural pineapple as I usually cheat
> 
> Ooo fingers crossed for u callie!!
> 
> Yeah, I think you have to buy a whole pineapple and eat it all ...... including the hard inner part (which gets cut out if you buy the tinned stuff)...... if you buy it tinned or ready cut, its not supposed to work as it loses the important chemicals?????
> 
> Apparently you need to eat about 6 whole ones a day for any effect, but I am starting off small with one ;)Click to expand...

I will be trying the pineapple but I think you have to like it A LOT! :)



mummyclo said:


> My auntie has just been!
> He is FULLY ENGAGED!! :happydance:

:wohoo: :wohoo: Yay! Good news Chloe. 



nikki-lou25 said:


> Baby Galloway has a name!
> 
> Alexander James Galloway :)
> 
> Yay Chloe on him bein fully engaged :) :happydance:
> 
> Midwife came, my lil fella is all perfect! She brought my labour report, there's s lot to be said for raspberry leaf tea, 2nd stage = 5 mins :haha: opposed to 1hr 47min with Aimee

Oh what a lovely name!! :) Congratulations Nikki - and Wow for 5 miins of pushing! 



xkirstyx said:


> woooooo chloe fab news about bubs being engaged!
> 
> nikki wow hope mine is as fast! and lovely name :D
> 
> well so much for softplay we got there and 5min in my nephew fell and hurt his foot and is now in a&e!

Oh no Kirsty! Hope he is okay. 



Kerrieann said:


> :rofl: nikki! Did you have gas and air? i only started my rlt at 36 weeks so hope it still works for me!

Kerri the midwife said yesterday not to take it before 36 weeks - "Too Late" I thought "im not stopping it now". :)

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

lozzy u make me laugh! thats what i was like and look what happend!


----------



## mummyclo

So more blood but less hurt?


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Mayb i will get my horn back when he is out then! :rofl:


----------



## cho

Erm she didnt say she would, i expect she will, i bloody hope soo!


----------



## cho

lozzy how do you pronounce niamh ?


----------



## ducky1502

I assumed it was pronounced nigh-ee-mu but then someone said it was pronounced neeve..... so now I'm so confused lol.

Charlotte if I were you I'd maybe ring your mw between now and your next appt and ask if you will get a sweep. Two of my friends had appointments at 39+6 and assumed they would get a sweep but the midwife said no and made them wait another week.


----------



## sazhuddy13

Kerrieann said:


> Hi saz havnt seen you on for a while :hi:
> 
> Nikki what a gorgeous name, really suits him! Wow that gives up all hope that the rlt will work for us too, i pushed for nearly 2.5 hours with jake!

hi kerrie i have been coming on for a quick look and that was about it. i have been busy sorting things out. i just cannot believe how many babies have been born.x


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> I assumed it was pronounced nigh-ee-mu but then someone said it was pronounced neeve..... so now I'm so confused lol.
> 
> Charlotte if I were you I'd maybe ring your mw between now and your next appt and ask if you will get a sweep. Two of my friends had appointments at 39+6 and assumed they would get a sweep but the midwife said no and made them wait another week.

well she initially said she would do it before and said she would write i was having niggles x


----------



## mummyclo

Off to Harry Potter now :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

xkirstyx said:


> lozzy u make me laugh! thats what i was like and look what happend!

Il be getting the coil in and using comdoms, dont trust the pill now lol



mummyclo said:


> So more blood but less hurt?

Dosent hurt at all, well not there :haha:



c.holdway said:


> lozzy how do you pronounce niamh ?

Its said Neve


----------



## Mizze

Id spell Niamh - as Nee V 

in fact I believe a lot of people spell it Neave rather than the proper spelling. 

Its a lovely name.

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Awwww lozzy how beautiful :) I love that name! 

Charlotte make sure you don't leave that room until you have had your sweep.... barracade the door if you must lol. I have a mw appt on monday and it says in my notes that I should have a sweep at (by) 40wks but my surgery usually don't do a sweep until 41wks so they better not be a pain about it. 

I know some people turn down sweeps... but I was wondering why? I can see why people may want to put off being induced, because it's forcing your body to do something it may not be ready to, leading to higher chance of intervention etc. But I told my homeopath about me having a sweep at about 40wks and she told me to refuse it :shrug: surely a sweep will only work and help move things along if your body is getting close to being ready or am I wrong?!


----------



## lozzy21

ducky1502 said:


> Awwww lozzy how beautiful :) I love that name!
> 
> Charlotte make sure you don't leave that room until you have had your sweep.... barracade the door if you must lol. I have a mw appt on monday and it says in my notes that I should have a sweep at (by) 40wks but my surgery usually don't do a sweep until 41wks so they better not be a pain about it.
> 
> I know some people turn down sweeps... but I was wondering why? I can see why people may want to put off being induced, because it's forcing your body to do something it may not be ready to, leading to higher chance of intervention etc. But I told my homeopath about me having a sweep at about 40wks and she told me to refuse it :shrug: surely a sweep will only work and help move things along if your body is getting close to being ready or am I wrong?!

No your right, it helps release the hormone that puts you in labour but they can only do it if you are starting to dilate. Its like sex, you can shag all day but it will only work if your close to labour in the first place


----------



## Nut_Shake

Lozzy, i read your birth story!!!! Amazing! And a gorgeous name :) You must be loving having her finally here!! xx


----------



## lozzy21

Thanks nat, it helps that shes such a good baby, she only cryes when shes hugry and sleeps inbetween feeds


----------



## GoogilyBear

Just read your birth stroy too Lozzy!! Just amazing :) and the pictures had me coeing and awhing lots aswell!!!

The cutest has to be her asleep on your OH chest and him fast asleep too.. its adorable :)

Awwh i am so happy for you hunny :) I just want to get at them lovely chweeks!!!


----------



## KellyC75

calliebaby said:


> Congrats to all the new mommies!!!:happydance:
> As for me, I have been up since 2:30 am with much stronger contractions than yesterday. They are now about 6 minutes apart consistently. Wish me luck ladies that this continues and turns into a baby!!!:happydance:


Exciting stuff :happydance: Fingers crossed for you :flower:




mummyclo said:


> My auntie has just been!
> He is FULLY ENGAGED!! :happydance:

:happydance:Yey Chloe, thats fab news :happydance:



nikki-lou25 said:


> Baby Galloway has a name!
> 
> Alexander James Galloway :)
> 
> Yay Chloe on him bein fully engaged :) :happydance:
> 
> Midwife came, my lil fella is all perfect! She brought my labour report, there's s lot to be said for raspberry leaf tea, 2nd stage = 5 mins :haha: opposed to 1hr 47min with Aimee

How lovely..Cute name..:baby: Great short labour, lucky thing :winkwink:



xkirstyx said:


> well so much for softplay we got there and 5min in my nephew fell and hurt his foot and is now in a&e!

Oh no....Poor little one 

Hope its nothuing serious & he gets well soon :flower: Those soft play areas can be lethal, hey! :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Thanks nat, it helps that shes such a good baby, she only cryes when shes hugry and sleeps inbetween feeds


Ohhh, lucky you.....Hope I get one of those! :baby::winkwink:

I think her name is so adorable, good choice :cloud9:

What would you have named a Boy, just outa curiousity :shrug:


----------



## Pixxie

Oh my god I went shopping and now there are 16 babies!?! Who else popped!?! :shock: 

I tried to read back but there is like 20 pages since my last post so I'm not even going to try! :haha: xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Kelly our boys name was Rhys.


----------



## ducky1502

I've totally lost track of everyone who has had babies the past few days... my head is spinning lol. 

Hope everything is going well for ness :thumbup: and she gets the result she wants!


----------



## mrsbling

I have only quickly popped to Tesco local to get pineapple (1 mile away in car) and there are another 6 pages to read :shock:



nikki-lou25 said:


> I was a bit shocked that I only had to push twice before he crowned! I felt the burnin & thought "no way is he here WTF is that burnin me???"
> 
> It was a great labour once it kicked off :)
> 
> I hope everyone has a labour like it

OMG I really hope mine and everyone elses labour is just like yours!!!!! :) x 



mummyclo said:


> Off to Harry Potter now :happydance:

Enjoy your night Chloe :)


----------



## WILSMUM

lozzy21 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Is it just like having a period after giving birth? Or worse?
> I have so many after the birth questions for the new mums :haha:
> 
> Worse but it dosent hurt, at also smells nothing like a period.Click to expand...

A positive of having a c-section is that I've pretty much stopped bleeding already! I seriously over bought maternity pads so will be donating 4 packs to the MW's!! And Lozzy yes yr right it smells nothing like a period its got a kinda clean/anti bac/tcp kinda smell iykwim!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

wilsmum i didnt even know that you bled after a c-sec!! :dohh: How ru feeling now anyway?


----------



## Nut_Shake

WILSMUM said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Is it just like having a period after giving birth? Or worse?
> I have so many after the birth questions for the new mums :haha:
> 
> Worse but it dosent hurt, at also smells nothing like a period.Click to expand...
> 
> A positive of having a c-section is that I've pretty much stopped bleeding already! I seriously over bought maternity pads so will be donating 4 packs to the MW's!! And Lozzy yes yr right it smells nothing like a period its got a kinda clean/anti bac/tcp kinda smell iykwim!!!Click to expand...

How many pads have you used so far?? Oh no, maybe i've bought too many...


----------



## wishingforbub

some people bleed long some not, it depends, but it is usually less with a section.


----------



## cho

i just had a massive dramatic cry lol
Dont know whats wrong with me today, anyway dh has gone to get a chinese!
and its all spicy! xxx


----------



## lozzy21

WILSMUM said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Is it just like having a period after giving birth? Or worse?
> I have so many after the birth questions for the new mums :haha:
> 
> Worse but it dosent hurt, at also smells nothing like a period.Click to expand...
> 
> A positive of having a c-section is that I've pretty much stopped bleeding already! I seriously over bought maternity pads so will be donating 4 packs to the MW's!! And Lozzy yes yr right it smells nothing like a period its got a kinda clean/anti bac/tcp kinda smell iykwim!!!Click to expand...

I cant describe the smell apart from it reminds me of when she was born, thats what it smelt like. I cant see me stopping bleeding any time soon.


----------



## mrsbling

I think I might get some chillis and Jalepenos tomorrow and see if that helps things start moving...... I love Jalepenos anyway, but DH hates anything spicy!!! So maybe spag bol for him, and extra extra hot chilli con carne for me tomorrow lol ;)


----------



## cho

can you not do a spag bowl and spice yours up, me and dh love spicy food, i make a spicy oil which is always poured over spag bowl, you can buy a spicy sauce too? x


----------



## WILSMUM

Kerrieann said:


> wilsmum i didnt even know that you bled after a c-sec!! :dohh: How ru feeling now anyway?

Yes a bit, I didn't even think or realise it would be different cause I've not had a natural birth but DH asked me if it I would bleed less before but the MW confirmed it today as they clean most of it out while they're in there!!

I'm feeling good thanks, still a bit sore but moving and walking is getting easier every day!



Nut_Shake said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Is it just like having a period after giving birth? Or worse?
> I have so many after the birth questions for the new mums :haha:
> 
> Worse but it dosent hurt, at also smells nothing like a period.Click to expand...
> 
> A positive of having a c-section is that I've pretty much stopped bleeding already! I seriously over bought maternity pads so will be donating 4 packs to the MW's!! And Lozzy yes yr right it smells nothing like a period its got a kinda clean/anti bac/tcp kinda smell iykwim!!!Click to expand...
> 
> How many pads have you used so far?? Oh no, maybe i've bought too many...Click to expand...

I'm not really sure, I think I've used about 6 of my own but while I was still laid up in bed in hospital they we're coming and checking me and changing the pads so I probably used around 5 or so hospital ones as well, I did bleed quite heavily the first night probably mainly due to the fact I was pretty much non stop breast feeding her!! But since then I've hardly bleed at all and could really be using normal sanitary pads!


----------



## Kerrieann

well that was the hottest curry ive ever made, my lips have gone numb! and im getting bh but dunno if thats from the curry or the :sex: from just before :blush: :haha:


----------



## ARouge

Wow 16 babies have been born?! That is awesome! 

I got checked today and am at 1 cm. I probably have 1 to 2 more weeks the doctor said.


----------



## ducky1502

I'm feeling really down and annoyed! OH said we could go for a curry tonight, sort of like a last meal out as a couple before LO arrives.... nothing fancy, just good food and chatting. But it's nearly 6pm and he's been asleep on the sofa since 3! This happened last week. He said we would go but didn't because he was asleep and then once he woke up 'wasn't hungry'. I've tried waking him up on the sly but he just goes back to sleep. Whenever he wakes up he's NEVER hungry for ages so unless he wakes up soon then I have no chance of getting him out :(


----------



## mrsbling

c.holdway said:


> can you not do a spag bowl and spice yours up, me and dh love spicy food, i make a spicy oil which is always poured over spag bowl, you can buy a spicy sauce too? x

OOH thats a great idea - I am sure that the Tesco local have some very hot chilli type sauces ...... will venture back in there tomorrow on the way to midwife :thumbup:

I am just going to do King prawn stir fry with noodles tonight, as I am not going out again!!!!


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> I'm feeling really down and annoyed! OH said we could go for a curry tonight, sort of like a last meal out as a couple before LO arrives.... nothing fancy, just good food and chatting. But it's nearly 6pm and he's been asleep on the sofa since 3! This happened last week. He said we would go but didn't because he was asleep and then once he woke up 'wasn't hungry'. I've tried waking him up on the sly but he just goes back to sleep. Whenever he wakes up he's NEVER hungry for ages so unless he wakes up soon then I have no chance of getting him out :(

I would be shaking him by now - you are very restrained lol x


----------



## Pixxie

Yea Ducky, give him a good shake and say 'OI! You promised me curry!' 

Failing that a glass of ice water might help him wake up.... :haha: xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Just tried waking him up again....... he just wont wake up!!!! If I did that he would just get mad and use the whole 'I've just worked 4 nights in a row, didn't sleep well last night blah blah blah....' crap and make me feel bad. If he doesn't wake up soon I'm going to go to the mcdonalds drive thru all by myself like a fat cow lol.


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> Just tried waking him up again....... he just wont wake up!!!! If I did that he would just get mad and use the whole 'I've just worked 4 nights in a row, didn't sleep well last night blah blah blah....' crap and make me feel bad. If he doesn't wake up soon I'm going to go to the mcdonalds drive thru all by myself like a fat cow lol.

Why dont you order in a curry for yourself, and not for DH :haha: ...... wonder how sleepy and hungry he would be then whilst you are tucking in to yours :rofl:

I am obvioulsy showing my mean streak lol x


----------



## ducky1502

I'm crying over curry haha. SUCH an emotional idiot these days. He woke up and said he felt rubbish and he would take me tomorrow! So I told him the offer wasn't on tomorrow and he kind of tutted like he was disappointed and went back to sleep. So I just walked off and started crying. Such a fanny lol. It's hardly a big deal.


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> I'm crying over curry haha. SUCH an emotional idiot these days. He woke up and said he felt rubbish and he would take me tomorrow! So I told him the offer wasn't on tomorrow and he kind of tutted like he was disappointed and went back to sleep. So I just walked off and started crying. Such a fanny lol. It's hardly a big deal.

:hugs: But we are all a bit emotional at the moment - these men need to realise this ;) we can cry over anything and its allowed!

I would just get yourself something nice for tea, and even a nice desert too to cheer you up!!!! If he starts drooling over yours, evict him to another room lol x


----------



## sammiwry

It is a big deal when he said hed take you tonight and isn't going to! I'd be upset if I wasn't pregnant (ok not crying upset but I'd be pissed off with him!)

I can't remember everything written from my last post so appologies! But there is too many posts


----------



## Nessicle

hi girls

hope everyone is ok? 

Charlotte I feel like you tonight can't stop crying, really fed up and in pain Ava is obviously nowhere near engaged and my bump hasnt even dropped or anything I think I'm in for a long ride! Everyone will have had their babies before me I reckon! I was 10 days late and OH was 5 days late so I'm now expecting her to be late! 

Well as most of you will have seen Ava is most definitely 100% head down - took the sonographer about a second, her bum is up to the left side and her feet out to the right I just cant understand why my midwife thought she was breech..?? I am a little disappointed - not cos I didnt want to give birth naturally or anything just because I'm in agony just walking to the toilet let alone doing anything else so there was a glimmer of hope that the end was in sight...

But I'm so grateful I got a little peek at her again and shes perfectly happy and healthy so thats all that matters in the end I can't be disappointed with that hey?! 

So the birthing ball is back on the agenda now I know where I stand at least, the RLT is being started at 3 cups a day from tomorrow, ordering some fresh pineapple and plan on eating spicy food! 

I'm praying that these really strong BH's, terrible backache and period pains mean I'm not far off but I certainly wont get my hopes up! xx


----------



## xkirstyx

omg baby keeps pushing down on me the pressure is unreal :(

ducky thats shocking about ur OH just order a curry for urself then see how he feels! :hugs: xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Nessicle said:


> hi girls
> 
> hope everyone is ok?
> 
> Charlotte I feel like you tonight can't stop crying, really fed up and in pain Ava is obviously nowhere near engaged and my bump hasnt even dropped or anything I think I'm in for a long ride! Everyone will have had their babies before me I reckon! I was 10 days late and OH was 5 days late so I'm now expecting her to be late!
> 
> Well as most of you will have seen Ava is most definitely 100% head down - took the sonographer about a second, her bum is up to the left side and her feet out to the right I just cant understand why my midwife thought she was breech..?? I am a little disappointed - not cos I didnt want to give birth naturally or anything just because I'm in agony just walking to the toilet let alone doing anything else so there was a glimmer of hope that the end was in sight...
> 
> But I'm so grateful I got a little peek at her again and shes perfectly happy and healthy so thats all that matters in the end I can't be disappointed with that hey?!
> 
> So the birthing ball is back on the agenda now I know where I stand at least, the RLT is being started at 3 cups a day from tomorrow, ordering some fresh pineapple and plan on eating spicy food!
> 
> I'm praying that these really strong BH's, terrible backache and period pains mean I'm not far off but I certainly wont get my hopes up! xx

Sorry to hear that Ness. There's nothing to say you will go over though and now you can focus your efforts of evicting your little lady. Not everyones bumps drop and do you definately know you're not at all engaged? 

Now get on that ball, eat a curry and have a pineapple for dessert :haha:


----------



## mrsbling

Nessicle said:


> hi girls
> 
> hope everyone is ok?
> 
> Charlotte I feel like you tonight can't stop crying, really fed up and in pain Ava is obviously nowhere near engaged and my bump hasnt even dropped or anything I think I'm in for a long ride! Everyone will have had their babies before me I reckon! I was 10 days late and OH was 5 days late so I'm now expecting her to be late!
> 
> Well as most of you will have seen Ava is most definitely 100% head down - took the sonographer about a second, her bum is up to the left side and her feet out to the right I just cant understand why my midwife thought she was breech..?? I am a little disappointed - not cos I didnt want to give birth naturally or anything just because I'm in agony just walking to the toilet let alone doing anything else so there was a glimmer of hope that the end was in sight...
> 
> But I'm so grateful I got a little peek at her again and shes perfectly happy and healthy so thats all that matters in the end I can't be disappointed with that hey?!
> 
> So the birthing ball is back on the agenda now I know where I stand at least, the RLT is being started at 3 cups a day from tomorrow, ordering some fresh pineapple and plan on eating spicy food!
> 
> I'm praying that these really strong BH's, terrible backache and period pains mean I'm not far off but I certainly wont get my hopes up! xx

Glad everything went well at your scan and Lo is head down :) x


----------



## Pixxie

Ducky order yourself something nice and leave him to fend for himself since he won't take you! Don't worry about crying over it, I've cried over so much stupid stuff since I've been pregnant :hugs: 

Sorry about you're appointment Ness! Remember though babies can engage overnight so it doesn't mean you will be the last to pop :) Hope she moves and you feel more comfortable soon. 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

no suppose you're right ducky I dont know at all that her head isnt engaged maybe thats why the mw couldnt feel her position properly and I'm in so much pain? got lots of pressure in my hips and can feel pushing in my bum too

everyone keeps telling me to go for a long walk - I can barely walk to the kitchen to make a drink lol how do people manage to walk anyway else?! 

at least its not on my mind any more and I can try to got some decent sleep now!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks so much guys - really hope none of us have to wait too much longer :flower: 

pixxie I didnt know they could engage overnight thanks hun xx


----------



## ducky1502

I've decided to order a pizza hut..... That way I don't need to leave the house lol.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Evening ladies

OMG december dreamers have gone from 12 to 16!!! congrats to all the new babies.

Also so excited that there are a couple of dreamers getting really close.

Chloe - so glad baby is fully engaged - not long now.

Baby brain has kicked in and I can't remember what else I've read.

Hope you're all ok.

oh Ducky - go get your own curry 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

good call ducky!


----------



## Kerrieann

yeah good call ducky! i wouldnt share either ;-)

Nes sorry it didnt go how you wated but at least you got to see her again and know she is healthy! :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

Ness, I went to town today to get dh's changing bag from boots (my mum brought me a lovely handbag style one at the baby show!) and to get maddens teddy made at build at bear and I'm in agony, feels like someone is trying to pull my pelvis apart :-( hoping mw says he's more engaged tomorrow


----------



## xkirstyx

mmmmmm pizza hut sounds gooooood


----------



## Nessicle

thanks kerrie yeah I'm chuffed I got to see her again - was only for a second but she showed me her head, heart and legs and spine etc, she said its hard to get a good picture at this stage cos they're so big but shes perfectly healthy :) 

sammi ouch I dont know how you managed that! I just dont understand why my mw cant tell her position cos by the sounds of it Ava is in the same position as everyone elses babies - head down bum to one side?? it friggin kills when she stretches out too I'm in so much pain as she wont stop moving!


----------



## sammiwry

Can't comment on why she can't tell but that's how madden is laid too!! I only managed because dh wanted to go, I'd quite happily stay at home keeping as comfortable as I can until he's here


----------



## ducky1502

Pizza hut ordered.... I did the spend £25 and get £10 off thing so got a big pizza, 2 lots of chicken sides, bottle of pepsi and a chocolate cake... so there will be some pizza and chicken left over for OH if he fancies it when he wakes up. Think I'm too nice sometimes. Plus this way I don't need to leave the house lol.


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Ness, glad Ava is all good and healthy... and head down ! :) Well at least you know now and all the pains could be here engaging and getting things started hun :)

Ducky.. enjoy your pizza and don't share!! heehee :)


----------



## Nessicle

oooh sounds yummy ducky! we had spag bol for tea I wanted chips and curry sauce but OH was having none of it lol!

thanks wishing - yeah fingers crossed little lady will be out soon anyway - she's got two more days then eviction starts!!! I'm gonna go get a warm bath for my backache and pains anyway girls and an early night, think the fact I had about 4 hours broken sleep last night hasnt helped with my emotional state today! 

Hope you all have a lovely evening and enjoy your dinners and fx we have more babies on the way tomorrow!! xxx


----------



## mummyclo

Back from Harry Potter...Labour free (even though i jumped and thought he was gonna come out!) :haha:
I am real hungry, can't wait for dinner :munch:
Have read back...can't remember much, thats good about Ava Ness x


----------



## Kerrieann

Was it good chloe? im not a fan but sil is a major hp fan and said she was really dissapointed with the film!


----------



## mummyclo

I thought it was brilliant! :shrug:


----------



## sammiwry

You watch Chloe I'll go into labour now next week watching Harry potter!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Just mind out for the jumpy bit!
I would laugh :haha:


----------



## Mizze

Ness im getting pain myself from my LO this evening and with a month to go I do sympathise especially since I know you have had pain for weeks and weeks.

DH is doing dinner tonight as Im struggling this evening - luckily there are eggs beans and bacon in the fridge so that and oven chips will be tea tonight - yummy. 

Ow ow ow ow..... baby I know I like to see you move but OWWWWWWW

Mizze


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: Just mind out for the jumpy bit!
> I would laugh :haha:

So would I! Other than dh has his work Xmas do so will be drinking


----------



## calliebaby

I have been admitted. 3-4cm dilated.breaking my water right now.


----------



## ducky1502

Im seeing harry potter on saturday... Not a huge fan but i always see the films with my family. 

My pizza was yummy, with lots of chicken and then choc cake for afters :) yum!


----------



## ducky1502

calliebaby said:


> I have been admitted. 3-4cm dilated.breaking my water right now.

Oh wow how exciting! Good luck hun xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

calliebaby said:


> I have been admitted. 3-4cm dilated.breaking my water right now.

wow wow wow - soooo exciting!!! good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

calliebaby said:


> I have been admitted. 3-4cm dilated.breaking my water right now.

O wow good luck hope it all goes well!!


----------



## xkirstyx

calliebaby said:


> I have been admitted. 3-4cm dilated.breaking my water right now.

omg omg omg eeeeeeeeeeek how exciting!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## cho

good luck :hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Good luck calliebaby!! xxxx

Hello everyone! Have caught up with the last few pages but being too lazy to reply to everyone. I am keeping an eye on you all though, lol :winkwink:


----------



## mummyclo

Good Luck Callie!


----------



## KellyC75

calliebaby said:


> I have been admitted. 3-4cm dilated.breaking my water right now.

Woohoo! :happydance: Thats exciting, good luck :thumbup:


----------



## xkirstyx

what is going on with all our babies? i feel like they will all be here b4 december even comes lol!


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> Pizza hut ordered.... I did the spend £25 and get £10 off thing so got a big pizza, 2 lots of chicken sides, bottle of pepsi and a chocolate cake... so there will be some pizza and chicken left over for OH if he fancies it when he wakes up. Think I'm too nice sometimes. Plus this way I don't need to leave the house lol.

That sounds delish - we love pizza hut, and those vouchers make it great value....... hide the leftovers in the fridge and eat them tomorrow when DH is out :haha:



calliebaby said:


> I have been admitted. 3-4cm dilated.breaking my water right now.

Yay - good luck hun :) x



xkirstyx said:


> what is going on with all our babies? i feel like they will all be here b4 december even comes lol!

Could you tell my LO that please :rofl:


----------



## mrsbling

Well, in the end I made DH a King prawn & noodle Chow Mein stir fry..... and I made me a separate one with hot sticky chilli sauce..... and it was yummy!!!!

DH bought me a big bag of revels and minstrels home, so I am starting on the Revels now :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh good luck callie!! Number 17 well on the way now :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Pixxie

Wow good luck Callie! 

Can I go next please? :haha: xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

No me first pixxie :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

No one else is following the rules, I don't see why I have to *sulk*

:rofl:


----------



## ducky1502

Oi oi girls... No squabbling over who has their baby next. Im afraid its not up to us... Its up to the lil wrigglers themselves!


----------



## spencerbear

Good Luck callie x

Sorry ive have just read the last 20+ pages but cant remember a thing i wanted to say, except the count is getting high quickly x


----------



## Pixxie

Mabel wants to be next, she told me so... :D


----------



## Pixxie

I think I'm getting far too used to calling the baby Mabel... this is not good :rofl:


----------



## ducky1502

Pixxie said:


> Mabel wants to be next, she told me so... :D

Oh really!? What a clever lil girl you have there... No wonder she wants out!


----------



## Kerrieann

:rofl:


----------



## Pixxie

I've obviously started to go insane from tiredness, better get ready for bed :) night girls xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Night x


----------



## ducky1502

Wish i thought id b asleep anytime soon. Reckon i have at least 4hrs left!!


----------



## vicky84

Ness - baby can engage during labour - dont worry about that.

Emily has been not tube fed for the last 36 hours - shes doing ok with it, might have to be topped up with it at some point though. shes been put on a higher calorie milk to see how her weight goes. fingers crossed it works!


----------



## spencerbear

You will be going to sleep just as im waking up x


----------



## KellyC75

vicky84 said:


> Emily has been not tube fed for the last 36 hours - shes doing ok with it, might have to be topped up with it at some point though. shes been put on a higher calorie milk to see how her weight goes. fingers crossed it works!


Bless her cottons :baby: Wishing her all the best


----------



## samantha.xo

14 babies born! How exciting :) 

Anyone starting to feel really nervous?


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze it's agony isnt it?! I feel guilty moaning and begging her to be still for a bit but she's mega strong now - I thought movement was supposed to get less forceful now not more forceful! Then the head grinding on top of that - yowzers!!! 

Good luck Callie!! I can't quite say Ava wants to be next as she's nit full term yet but come Friday sure she'll tell me she wants out too :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

*25th November

Wishing all our American Dreamers *
 



Attached Files:







thanksgiving.jpg
File size: 2.4 KB
Views: 55


----------



## Kerrieann

vicky thats great news, shes doing so well :hugs: x


----------



## KellyC75

Goodnite Girls...:sleep: (they really should make a 'goodnite smiley' that isnt dreaming, more like 'cant get comfy'....'getting up to the toilet a million times'....'suffering with heartburn'....The list could go on! :haha:)

Wonder how many will be added to the 'babies born list' by tommorow!? :baby::cloud9:


----------



## Kerrieann

Night kelly, im off to bed too, to "sleep" lol x


----------



## samantha.xo

I meant to write 16 :dohh: my bad!


----------



## lozzy21

It feels funny, im curled up with Naimh on the sofa but i havnt been able to sit like this for months


----------



## xkirstyx

lozzy i cant beleave niamh is a week old already!


----------



## lozzy21

Me nether, its scary lol


----------



## YoungNImum

I go out for a days shopping and come back to more babies, who has had there babies theres to many pages to read back lol


----------



## YoungNImum

Lozzy your little girl is so so cute! can i ask how you say her name?


----------



## ducky1502

I was getting ready for bed and couldnt shake the feeling i needed to sort the nursery so have spent the last two hrs doing that! What a stupid time to be nesting :dohh:


----------



## hopefully2

Looks like I'm the only insomniac on here tonight! Got to catch up onsome reading anyway and am still shocked we have SIXTEEN dreamers already!! Congrats to all our mammies.
Lozzy love the name too, Niamh would be very popular and loved over here. 
Have and will have a busy few days as my granny passed away yesterday. Here in ireland we seem to be in an awful hurry to bury everyone so will all be happening over next two days. We didn't have huge relationship so more end of an era than anything.
I will have to catch up on all the babies being born during my night waking!!
Can't believe we are at this exciting stage of waking every day to discover more babies!!


----------



## calliebaby

Better make it 17 "dreamers"!!!:happydance:
I woke up this morning with contractions that became regular at 7 minutes apart by 8:30. I had my doctor appointment at 9:10. By then they were 5 minutes apart. I was 3 cm dilated and 80% effaced. She gave me a sweep and sent me to the hospital. I got breakfast and was admitted by 10:30. At 12pm, the doctor offered to break my water. From there, labor went quick and hard. I only had to push for 14 minutes before he came out. I managed to have him without any pain relief and I am so happy I did it that way. All in all, labor was about 7 hours with 3 hours of active labor. He is perfect. 6 pounds 9 ounces and 19 inches long. I also managed to have him completely natural with no pain relief. I have a minor tear and am in no pain. I couldn't have asked for a better birth.:cloud9:
I have to say though, the pain is something else. My contractions towards the end never let up. It was hard but so worth it.
By the way...I was only at -2 station before they broke my water. He dropped quickly after that.:thumbup:


----------



## wishingforbub

hopefully2 said:


> Looks like I'm the only insomniac on here tonight! Got to catch up onsome reading anyway and am still shocked we have SIXTEEN dreamers already!! Congrats to all our mammies.
> Lozzy love the name too, Niamh would be very popular and loved over here.
> Have and will have a busy few days as my granny passed away yesterday. Here in ireland we seem to be in an awful hurry to bury everyone so will all be happening over next two days. We didn't have huge relationship so more end of an era than anything.
> I will have to catch up on all the babies being born during my night waking!!
> Can't believe we are at this exciting stage of waking every day to discover more babies!!

So sorry about your Grandma hun :hugs: may she rest in peace xxxxx



calliebaby said:


> Better make it 17 "dreamers"!!!:happydance:
> I woke up this morning with contractions that became regular at 7 minutes apart by 8:30. I had my doctor appointment at 9:10. By then they were 5 minutes apart. I was 3 cm dilated and 80% effaced. She gave me a sweep and sent me to the hospital. I got breakfast and was admitted by 10:30. At 12pm, the doctor offered to break my water. From there, labor went quick and hard.He is here!!! I managed to have him without any pain relief and I am so happy I did it that way. All in all, labor was about 7 hours with 3 hours of active labor. He is perfect. 6 pounds 9 ounces and 19 inches long. I also managed to have him completely natural with no pain relief. I have a minor tear and am in no pain. I couldn't have asked for a better birth.:cloud9:
> I have to say though, the pain is something else. My contractions towards the end never let up. It was hard but so worth it.

Oh Callie a HUGE congrats !!!!! Another little boy!!! :yipee: and without pain relief!! well done hun! Can't wait to see a pic :) Enjoy every moment with your new bubba xxxxx


----------



## wishingforbub

vicky84 said:


> Ness - baby can engage during labour - dont worry about that.
> 
> Emily has been not tube fed for the last 36 hours - shes doing ok with it, might have to be topped up with it at some point though. shes been put on a higher calorie milk to see how her weight goes. fingers crossed it works!

Oh Vicky lovely to hear little Emily is doing so well...hopefully she gains lots more weight soon and be home with you before you know it :)

I have had pains all day yesterday ad last night in my foof :blush: and then last night my tummy hurt ( I can't really describe it).. like a tight feeling.. making it uncomfortable to sleep and now still feeling it ...
Hope you are all ok... and evicting those little ones :)
my DH came home last night :yipee: but had to go and work again today :( at least it is weekend here by us as of tonight !
Tomorrow my SIL arrives !!! :yipee: and we have a 1y.o bday party to go to :) So from now til baby comes, it will be go go go !!! :baby:


----------



## Nessicle

quiet night last night in terms of chatting girls but.....Callie congratulations!!!! well done on no pain relief too I bet you're so proud!! 

cant wait to see a piccie of him hun! xxx

happy thanksgiving to my American chums on here too :flower:!! 

oooh wishing yay for your DH coming home! 

well I had an amazing nights sleep last night! Cant quite believe it! I think I was so exhausted and after a pretty emotional few days and being up and down not knowing what was what it was a well needed sleep! cant tell you how much better I feel about everything! 

Just gotta start getting this baby out now lol, think my midwife is all for getting her out a bit sooner too given how close it is to Xmas she's due - she said on Tuesday that if my scan showed baby was head down we'll have an appt at 38 weeks and talk about starting to get her out so hopefully if I ask for a sweep at 39 weeks she'll do it for me! gonna find somewhere to have some reflexology tomorrow too to try and induce labour given she's full term! :happydance: 

xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

i need to stalk here! I see some of my buddies are here lol.

Huge congrats Callie!!!! I still remember when you got your bfp!


----------



## Nixilix

I'm stalking too as I was supposed to be a dec dreamer!!! I got my bfp same day as Ness!!! I'm so happy for you ladies, can't believe how quick the time has gone!! Keep these dreamers coming!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Rachel cant believe you're 25 weeks already! itll fly by from now :flower:


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> No one else is following the rules, I don't see why I have to *sulk*
> 
> :rofl:

37 WEEKS!! Congrats on full term Pixxie. 



vicky84 said:


> Ness - baby can engage during labour - dont worry about that.
> 
> Emily has been not tube fed for the last 36 hours - shes doing ok with it, might have to be topped up with it at some point though. shes been put on a higher calorie milk to see how her weight goes. fingers crossed it works!

Hi Vicky - thanks for the update - fx for the feeding - how nice she is off the tube. xx



calliebaby said:


> Better make it 17 "dreamers"!!!:happydance:
> I woke up this morning with contractions that became regular at 7 minutes apart by 8:30. I had my doctor appointment at 9:10. By then they were 5 minutes apart. I was 3 cm dilated and 80% effaced. She gave me a sweep and sent me to the hospital. I got breakfast and was admitted by 10:30. At 12pm, the doctor offered to break my water. From there, labor went quick and hard. I only had to push for 14 minutes before he came out. I managed to have him without any pain relief and I am so happy I did it that way. All in all, labor was about 7 hours with 3 hours of active labor. He is perfect. 6 pounds 9 ounces and 19 inches long. I also managed to have him completely natural with no pain relief. I have a minor tear and am in no pain. I couldn't have asked for a better birth.:cloud9:
> I have to say though, the pain is something else. My contractions towards the end never let up. It was hard but so worth it.
> By the way...I was only at -2 station before they broke my water. He dropped quickly after that.:thumbup:

:wohoo: :yipee: Congratulations on your boy!! Does he have a name yet? 



Nessicle said:


> quiet night last night in terms of chatting girls but.....Callie congratulations!!!! well done on no pain relief too I bet you're so proud!!
> 
> cant wait to see a piccie of him hun! xxx
> 
> happy thanksgiving to my American chums on here too :flower:!!
> 
> oooh wishing yay for your DH coming home!
> 
> well I had an amazing nights sleep last night! Cant quite believe it! I think I was so exhausted and after a pretty emotional few days and being up and down not knowing what was what it was a well needed sleep! cant tell you how much better I feel about everything!
> 
> Just gotta start getting this baby out now lol, think my midwife is all for getting her out a bit sooner too given how close it is to Xmas she's due - she said on Tuesday that if my scan showed baby was head down we'll have an appt at 38 weeks and talk about starting to get her out so hopefully if I ask for a sweep at 39 weeks she'll do it for me! gonna find somewhere to have some reflexology tomorrow too to try and induce labour given she's full term! :happydance:
> 
> xx

Morning Ness - so pleased about the good night's sleep - mine was better last night and it makes everything so much better in the morning doesnt it.

Brrrrr - who has snow?? We dont - but ooooh its cold and frosty. 

Happy Thanksgiving to our USA based dreamers. 

Welcome stalkers! Nice to have you. 

Busy morning planned for me this morning - shopping and visiting - hopefully I will have a nice quiet afternoon. 

Mizze xx


----------



## spencerbear

hopefully2 said:


> Looks like I'm the only insomniac on here tonight! Got to catch up onsome reading anyway and am still shocked we have SIXTEEN dreamers already!! Congrats to all our mammies.
> Lozzy love the name too, Niamh would be very popular and loved over here.
> Have and will have a busy few days as my granny passed away yesterday. Here in ireland we seem to be in an awful hurry to bury everyone so will all be happening over next two days. We didn't have huge relationship so more end of an era than anything.
> I will have to catch up on all the babies being born during my night waking!!
> Can't believe we are at this exciting stage of waking every day to discover more babies!!

I came on about 3am read everything and caught up abit, then my darling daughter woke up just before 4am and wanted cuddles.....
Sorry to hear about your grandma 
:hugs:



calliebaby said:


> Better make it 17 "dreamers"!!!:happydance:
> I woke up this morning with contractions that became regular at 7 minutes apart by 8:30. I had my doctor appointment at 9:10. By then they were 5 minutes apart. I was 3 cm dilated and 80% effaced. She gave me a sweep and sent me to the hospital. I got breakfast and was admitted by 10:30. At 12pm, the doctor offered to break my water. From there, labor went quick and hard. I only had to push for 14 minutes before he came out. I managed to have him without any pain relief and I am so happy I did it that way. All in all, labor was about 7 hours with 3 hours of active labor. He is perfect. 6 pounds 9 ounces and 19 inches long. I also managed to have him completely natural with no pain relief. I have a minor tear and am in no pain. I couldn't have asked for a better birth.:cloud9:
> I have to say though, the pain is something else. My contractions towards the end never let up. It was hard but so worth it.
> By the way...I was only at -2 station before they broke my water. He dropped quickly after that.:thumbup:

Congratulations on your little boy Callie and well done on painrelief free labour x x



Nessicle said:


> quiet night last night in terms of chatting girls but.....Callie congratulations!!!! well done on no pain relief too I bet you're so proud!!
> 
> cant wait to see a piccie of him hun! xxx
> 
> happy thanksgiving to my American chums on here too :flower:!!
> 
> oooh wishing yay for your DH coming home!
> 
> well I had an amazing nights sleep last night! Cant quite believe it! I think I was so exhausted and after a pretty emotional few days and being up and down not knowing what was what it was a well needed sleep! cant tell you how much better I feel about everything!
> 
> Just gotta start getting this baby out now lol, think my midwife is all for getting her out a bit sooner too given how close it is to Xmas she's due - she said on Tuesday that if my scan showed baby was head down we'll have an appt at 38 weeks and talk about starting to get her out so hopefully if I ask for a sweep at 39 weeks she'll do it for me! gonna find somewhere to have some reflexology tomorrow too to try and induce labour given she's full term! :happydance:
> 
> xx

wow Ness a full night, its lovely when it happens, especially as its a rarity.

Happy Thanksgiving to all our American dreamers x x

Apart from dropping my son at train station this evening, im planning on doing nothing all day......OH wants to do a top to bottom clean but given he has been in bed all night and ive been sat here with becca, i think he will be doing it on his own today :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks spencer and Mizze! Gosh yeah things are so much better today! I think I just had so much on my mind this last week I've just really struggled to switch off, not going to get too excited that it's gonna be a regular thing though :haha: I was up every couple of hours for the toilet but I managed to get straight back to sleep too and Ava stopped wriggling all night for a change! Think knowing her head is safe in my pelvis helped me sleep too knowing I'm not going to hurt her or me! 

Mizze its freezing here but no snow for us yet! We might get some over night though, it was bloomin cold last night and OH kept turning the heating off! Wouldnt mind but I was evicted upstairs so he could watch the footy on Sky Sports 1 - he knows the deal is that the heating goes on if I'm banished upstairs lol! xx


----------



## KellyC75

calliebaby said:


> Better make it 17 "dreamers"!!!:happydance:
> I woke up this morning with contractions that became regular at 7 minutes apart by 8:30. I had my doctor appointment at 9:10. By then they were 5 minutes apart. I was 3 cm dilated and 80% effaced. She gave me a sweep and sent me to the hospital. I got breakfast and was admitted by 10:30. At 12pm, the doctor offered to break my water. From there, labor went quick and hard. I only had to push for 14 minutes before he came out. I managed to have him without any pain relief and I am so happy I did it that way. All in all, labor was about 7 hours with 3 hours of active labor. He is perfect. 6 pounds 9 ounces and 19 inches long. I also managed to have him completely natural with no pain relief. I have a minor tear and am in no pain. I couldn't have asked for a better birth.:cloud9:
> I have to say though, the pain is something else. My contractions towards the end never let up. It was hard but so worth it.
> By the way...I was only at -2 station before they broke my water. He dropped quickly after that.:thumbup:


Fantastic :happydance: Many Congratulations on the birth of your little Boy :baby: Enjoy getting to know each other :cloud9:



hopefully2 said:


> Have and will have a busy few days as my granny passed away yesterday. Here in ireland we seem to be in an awful hurry to bury everyone so will all be happening over next two days. We didn't have huge relationship so more end of an era than anything.
> I will have to catch up on all the babies being born during my night waking!!
> Can't believe we are at this exciting stage of waking every day to discover more babies!!

Sorry to hear about your Granny :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

congrats callie :D

i had a good sleep last night slept from 11.30-6 without waking up and going to toilet :D woke up to snow here and its freeeeeezing!

got mw app 2day cant wait to hear what bubs is upto and to see if im any closer to meeting her :D xxxx


----------



## KellyC75

Ness, I think its because you were feeling a bit 'in limbo' you couldnt relax :wacko:

Now you know little Ava is head down, its much more clear for you....Im a great believer in 'fate' & whats meant to be :winkwink:

You'll be fine :thumbup:


----------



## Pixxie

vicky84 said:


> Ness - baby can engage during labour - dont worry about that.
> 
> Emily has been not tube fed for the last 36 hours - shes doing ok with it, might have to be topped up with it at some point though. shes been put on a higher calorie milk to see how her weight goes. fingers crossed it works!

What good news, hope it goes well! 



KellyC75 said:


> Goodnite Girls...:sleep: (they really should make a 'goodnite smiley' that isnt dreaming, more like 'cant get comfy'....'getting up to the toilet a million times'....'suffering with heartburn'....The list could go on! :haha:)
> 
> Wonder how many will be added to the 'babies born list' by tommorow!? :baby::cloud9:

I agree with a 'going to the toilet for the millionth time' smiley! :rofl: 



calliebaby said:


> Better make it 17 "dreamers"!!!:happydance:
> I woke up this morning with contractions that became regular at 7 minutes apart by 8:30. I had my doctor appointment at 9:10. By then they were 5 minutes apart. I was 3 cm dilated and 80% effaced. She gave me a sweep and sent me to the hospital. I got breakfast and was admitted by 10:30. At 12pm, the doctor offered to break my water. From there, labor went quick and hard. I only had to push for 14 minutes before he came out. I managed to have him without any pain relief and I am so happy I did it that way. All in all, labor was about 7 hours with 3 hours of active labor. He is perfect. 6 pounds 9 ounces and 19 inches long. I also managed to have him completely natural with no pain relief. I have a minor tear and am in no pain. I couldn't have asked for a better birth.:cloud9:
> I have to say though, the pain is something else. My contractions towards the end never let up. It was hard but so worth it.
> By the way...I was only at -2 station before they broke my water. He dropped quickly after that.:thumbup:

Congrats! Cant wait to see pictures. Your birth sounds like it went really well :) 

Oh it's so cold this morning! I hope we get some snow later in the week :happydance: 

I have a boarder for the nursery now! Although the curtains don't come into the shop until 7th December so I may have to put up some emergency curtains if bubs decides she want's out before her due date :haha: I can't wait to get everything done and set up, it makes me really nervous thinking that her room isn't ready and she could come any day now :shock: xx


----------



## spencerbear

xkirstyx said:


> congrats callie :D
> 
> i had a good sleep last night slept from 11.30-6 without waking up and going to toilet :D woke up to snow here and its freeeeeezing!
> 
> got mw app 2day cant wait to hear what bubs is upto and to see if im any closer to meeting her :D xxxx

Hope it goes well for you x


----------



## spencerbear

GGGrrrrrrr getting really annoyed with my OH, when i got up in pain, he took up all the bed, that was about 3 ish.....Becca then for some reason got up just before 4 and wanted cuddles and has been up since. She was in the room next to him and he didnt hear her calling.....so i struggled upstairs to get her. I woke him at 7.30 when she got in shower and explained shed been up so early and i was tired and could do with a sleep, apparently he was just getting up!!!!!!! Its now 9am and he is still inbed, he so better not tell me he is tired later or i might need an alibi for commiting murder :cry::cry::cry:

I love him dearly but sometimes men are so selfish :growlmad:


----------



## mummyclo

Congraulations Callie! Can't wait to see a picture! :cloud9:
Right thats it im telling everyone...from now on we are having our babies in order!
Mrsbling first, then me and Kerrie etc.
I CAN'T WAIT ANYMORE!! :cry:


----------



## xkirstyx

chloe i cant wait 2weeks! im in to much pain :( knowing me ill go late and need to wait 4weeks aaaarrrgggghhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Just a quick hello!! Wow at all the poppin dreamers!! My lil man is amazing, I'm still struggling with breastfeedin but other than thst I feel amazing!

I hope a few more of you pop soon :hugs: Congrats to all the new mummies :flower:


----------



## GoogilyBear

Congrats to callie and her new bundle of joy :D 

Would really like it if mine would come today :) The outside world has been coated in one rather large blanket of snow :) It is my fave weather <3 It just makes it feel so much more like christmas :) So if my little bump would like to make an appearance thats fine with me, I think the drive to Scarborough would be interesting though hehe :)


----------



## xkirstyx

omg does anyones babys movement really hurt like there is no space for baby? all i feel is babys leg/foot slip across my bump and i really hurts now :(


----------



## Pixxie

I've just been told one of the girls from the knitting club is going to be on come dine with me and they want to film the knitting club, so I'm going to be on the telly! :dance: 

I never expected to be 9 months pregnant in my 15 seconds of fame but you have to take what you can get I suppose :rofl: xx


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Pixxie!
Will have to let us know when it is on tv!


----------



## Kerrieann

calliebaby said:


> Better make it 17 "dreamers"!!!:happydance:
> I woke up this morning with contractions that became regular at 7 minutes apart by 8:30. I had my doctor appointment at 9:10. By then they were 5 minutes apart. I was 3 cm dilated and 80% effaced. She gave me a sweep and sent me to the hospital. I got breakfast and was admitted by 10:30. At 12pm, the doctor offered to break my water. From there, labor went quick and hard. I only had to push for 14 minutes before he came out. I managed to have him without any pain relief and I am so happy I did it that way. All in all, labor was about 7 hours with 3 hours of active labor. He is perfect. 6 pounds 9 ounces and 19 inches long. I also managed to have him completely natural with no pain relief. I have a minor tear and am in no pain. I couldn't have asked for a better birth.:cloud9:
> I have to say though, the pain is something else. My contractions towards the end never let up. It was hard but so worth it.
> By the way...I was only at -2 station before they broke my water. He dropped quickly after that.:thumbup:

Aww well done callie and congratualtions on ur little boy, have you named him yet? Ru home yet? :flower:



Pixxie said:


> I've just been told one of the girls from the knitting club is going to be on come dine with me and they want to film the knitting club, so I'm going to be on the telly! :dance:
> 
> I never expected to be 9 months pregnant in my 15 seconds of fame but you have to take what you can get I suppose :rofl: xx

:haha: make sure you let us know when it airs!! :thumbup:

morning girls, well we have a blanket of snow but only a little so i dont mind too much as long as the resst stays away until lil man is here :thumbup:

Denise sorry to here of ur granny, hope the next couple of days go quickly for you :hugs:

spencer sorry you had such a rubbish night, ur oh sounds very unfair, i would defo make him do all the work today! :thumbup:

Hope ur midwife apt goes well kirsty :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

I WANT SNOW!!!
I don't get anything i want :cry:
Maybe i would prefer the snow after i give birth....so i can go sledging! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

KellyC75 said:


> Ness, I think its because you were feeling a bit 'in limbo' you couldnt relax :wacko:
> 
> Now you know little Ava is head down, its much more clear for you....Im a great believer in 'fate' & whats meant to be :winkwink:
> 
> You'll be fine :thumbup:

yeah I think you're right, you watch I'll end up having a bloody emergency section anyway she'll get stuck or summat :haha: nah I'm quite happy to give birth the way nature intended just wish we all had a crystal ball as to when our bubs might decide to make an appearance! Hope I'm as lucky as my bump buddy Callie and go in to labour end of next week!! A girl can hope....



xkirstyx said:


> congrats callie :D
> 
> i had a good sleep last night slept from 11.30-6 without waking up and going to toilet :D woke up to snow here and its freeeeeezing!
> 
> got mw app 2day cant wait to hear what bubs is upto and to see if im any closer to meeting her :D xxxx

hiope it goes well for you hun xxx



mummyclo said:


> Congraulations Callie! Can't wait to see a picture! :cloud9:
> Right thats it im telling everyone...from now on we are having our babies in order!
> Mrsbling first, then me and Kerrie etc.
> I CAN'T WAIT ANYMORE!! :cry:

aw bless you you're so close Chloe :hugs: are you gonna ask for a sweep?

hopefully - sorry forgot to say sorry about your granny :hugs: I missed that post xx


----------



## mummyclo

No, im not having a sweep....would rather let it do its own thing.
I am hoping i will go into labour this week :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

xkirstyx said:


> chloe i cant wait 2weeks! im in to much pain :( knowing me ill go late and need to wait 4weeks aaaarrrgggghhhhhhhh!!!!!

I'm the same kirsty - I'm in agony and can barely leave the house or walk around so I really can't go to my due date or possibly even past that - 5 weeks....? I dont think so no chance little Ava!! 



nikki-lou25 said:


> Just a quick hello!! Wow at all the poppin dreamers!! My lil man is amazing, I'm still struggling with breastfeedin but other than thst I feel amazing!
> 
> I hope a few more of you pop soon :hugs: Congrats to all the new mummies :flower:

aww glad you're well hun hope the breastfeeding gets easier for you! I was sure you'd have another girl! I'm so crap at guessing lol! 

cant believe yiou managed to keep it a secret all this time he he!



xkirstyx said:


> omg does anyones babys movement really hurt like there is no space for baby? all i feel is babys leg/foot slip across my bump and i really hurts now :(

yeah Ava's movments are really strong and by the end of the day I'm so sore and begging her to stay still :( her butt is right in my stomach and ribs too I'm so uncomfortable! she slides her feet down my right hand side 



Pixxie said:


> I've just been told one of the girls from the knitting club is going to be on come dine with me and they want to film the knitting club, so I'm going to be on the telly! :dance:
> 
> I never expected to be 9 months pregnant in my 15 seconds of fame but you have to take what you can get I suppose :rofl: xx

Oooh I love Come Dine with Mw!!! you'll have to let me know when its on!!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: @ Come dine with mw!!! :rofl:


----------



## GoogilyBear

One wish of mine has come true... just need the other one to come true now lol.
Yesterday i wished it would snow like it did at the start of this year, and now, outside, the town has come to a standstill cos of all the lovely snow 

Now, Wish No.2, Please little bumpy can you make an appearance in the next few days or today maybe???? LOL

I am tooooo excited about all of this lol


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> No, im not having a sweep....would rather let it do its own thing.
> I am hoping i will go into labour this week :shrug:

ah right you might be begging for one next week.... :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: @ Come dine with mw!!! :rofl:

:rofl: I didnt even realise I'd put that....but it might be if she goes in to labour while they're filming ha ha


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> No, im not having a sweep....would rather let it do its own thing.
> I am hoping i will go into labour this week :shrug:
> 
> ah right you might be begging for one next week.... :haha:Click to expand...

I won't i will just moan that my body isn't doing it on its own!
I won't be induced either...i would just wait :shrug:
I think when he is ready he will come out....doesn't stop me wanting him now tho :hissy:


----------



## mummyclo

Nessicle said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: @ Come dine with mw!!! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: I didnt even realise I'd put that....but it might be if she goes in to labour while they're filming ha haClick to expand...

:rofl: New series for Channel 4!
Come Dine with Midwife! :haha:
You are funny Ness!


----------



## cho

callie congratulations!
Hope evryone is ok, i had a bad sleep Bradley was a monster and i had bad pain in my pelvis, i was even dreaming about it lol
my xmas tree is going up saturday i cant bloody wait !!!
Is anyone else a bit keen about xmas :) x


----------



## Kerrieann

:rofl: id watch it lol x


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: thanks Chloe he he 

well you are a better woman than me for being so patient I'm gonna be begging for a sweep at 39 weeks lol I'll bloody get a coathanger up there and break my own waters if I have to :rofl: just kidding of course...


----------



## cho

aww ness you made my legs cross


----------



## Kerrieann

im soooo overly keen charlotte but hubby wont let me do it any earlier then our traditional 1st dec, even if it is my due date but i suppose it will take my mind off things if baby isnt here then!!


----------



## Kerrieann

coathanger!!! oweeeee :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> callie congratulations!
> Hope evryone is ok, i had a bad sleep Bradley was a monster and i had bad pain in my pelvis, i was even dreaming about it lol
> my xmas tree is going up saturday i cant bloody wait !!!
> Is anyone else a bit keen about xmas :) x

OH said we're not having a christmas tree this year miserable sod!! sorry you had a bad nights sleep and was in pain hun, did you take any paracetamol? I've found that really helps with my pelvic pain!

I'm looking forward to xmas because Ava will hopefully be here but other than that I'm not really fussed for it x



Kerrieann said:


> :rofl: id watch it lol x

:D ha ha ha 


Oh wants to go to the German Market this afternoon....just dont know if I have the energy or be able to walk, dont want to get all the way in to town and be in agony and have to come straight home! Plus its cold and snowing here now!


----------



## cho

I have my friend coming soon, was suppose to go to another friends at 2 but have cancelled im sooo tired, i have a christmas wonderland thing to go to tonight with Bradley at 6.30 so im prob going to be worn out lol.
Ness your OH sounds like mine, a scrooge, well he is a little excited this year though!
I was going to put mine up the 1st and get all the xmas films out and food, im only doing it for the food lol
Last year i had it up 2 weeks ago!!!! 
My tree died before xmas :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> aww ness you made my legs cross

:haha:


----------



## cho

oh kerrie did you go to the jamie oliver party? x


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> my xmas tree is going up saturday i cant bloody wait !!!
> Is anyone else a bit keen about xmas :) x

Yes, I am looking forward to Xmas (our last in the Uk!) :happydance:

You cant beat Christmas when you have Children :cloud9:



Nessicle said:


> Oh wants to go to the German Market this afternoon....just dont know if I have the energy or be able to walk, dont want to get all the way in to town and be in agony and have to come straight home! Plus its cold and snowing here now!

Again! :dohh: Your OH sure does like the German Market, hey! :winkwink:

I dont blame you for not wanting to go....Walking is painfull for me too, so I can sympathise :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

lol right miserable gits arent they?!


----------



## Nessicle

oh weve not been yet Kel - he just wants to go for his own selfish reasons, for a bloody chocolate doughnut and a german sausage :haha: he'd happily drag me round in pain!


----------



## cho

xmas is the best with kids your right, and B'days!
I was looking at videos from Bradleys birthday the other day and he opened a couple of little pressies like a bell, a flask and a helmet and he kept saying mummy i dont have a bike, and then he opened the big one( a bike) looked at it and walked off lol i was so excited and he just turned his nose up to it and started opening his sweets lol


----------



## cho

whats a german sausgae like, sounds interesting lol


----------



## KellyC75

Oh yes Charlotte....:thumbup:


The Xmas food & drink :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

I can't wait for Christmas either :happydance:
Yum SAUSAGE! :munch:


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> oh weve not been yet Kel - he just wants to go for his own selfish reasons, for a bloody chocolate doughnut and a german sausage :haha: he'd happily drag me round in pain!


If theres nothing in it for you, dont go :nope:


----------



## cho

I keep leaving h samuels brochure around in hope of a eternity ring lol,i always find it back in the cupboard lol, i dont know why, we dont even buy for each other lol


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls, thanks for all the good wishes about my granny, sounds very cold but there wasn't a big relationship there so I'm not too cut up. I'm glad of the distraction in a way cause I am so ready to deliver now!! House isn't ready, Christmas shopping not done but I'm ready!!


----------



## cho

KellyC75 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> oh weve not been yet Kel - he just wants to go for his own selfish reasons, for a bloody chocolate doughnut and a german sausage :haha: he'd happily drag me round in pain!
> 
> 
> If theres nothing in it for you, dont go :nope:Click to expand...

Surely a choc doughnut is a reason to go!!!
Ness do they not have a pic n mix stall lol


----------



## GoogilyBear

Just watching Jezza Kyle... that young girl has a detatched retina and because of it she has to have a c section birth :o thats a new one to me :) one brave lady is all i have to say


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> I keep leaving h samuels brochure around in hope of a eternity ring lol,i always find it back in the cupboard lol, i dont know why, we dont even buy for each other lol

& you know men....:dohh:

I think you should 'casually' say one evening, whilst 'casually' browsing the catalogue, 'ohhh, I love this eternity ring :kiss: Its so pretty'.....Or something along those lines! :haha:


----------



## cho

Kelly i have lol
he just goes 'yer' lol :doh:


----------



## mummyclo

I think i would rate have a c-section than go blind!


----------



## cho

mummyclo said:


> I think i would rate have a c-section than go blind!

me too!


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> whats a german sausgae like, sounds interesting lol

:rofl: 



KellyC75 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> oh weve not been yet Kel - he just wants to go for his own selfish reasons, for a bloody chocolate doughnut and a german sausage :haha: he'd happily drag me round in pain!
> 
> 
> If theres nothing in it for you, dont go :nope:Click to expand...

no theres really not he just wants someone to walk to the stalls with him selfish git! he wouldnt even go get me a McD's milkshake the other night from down the road! 



hopefully2 said:


> Hey girls, thanks for all the good wishes about my granny, sounds very cold but there wasn't a big relationship there so I'm not too cut up. I'm glad of the distraction in a way cause I am so ready to deliver now!! House isn't ready, Christmas shopping not done but I'm ready!!

I'm like that with most of my family hun I'm not close to them at all really except my immediate family!



c.holdway said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> oh weve not been yet Kel - he just wants to go for his own selfish reasons, for a bloody chocolate doughnut and a german sausage :haha: he'd happily drag me round in pain!
> 
> 
> If theres nothing in it for you, dont go :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Surely a choc doughnut is a reason to go!!!
> Ness do they not have a pic n mix stall lolClick to expand...

I can't eat any of it Charlotte :cry: its all made with flour and no good for my coeliac disease :( no lol they dont have a pic n mix stall :haha: if they did I'd definitley go lol

my cat is going absolutely mental must be cos of the snow!


----------



## sammiwry

God you lot are chatty this morning!!

Forgetten everything I wanted to say while catching up other than congrats callie can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha sammi must be cos were all mostly housebound due to the snow :haha:

full term tomorrow arent we lady woo!!!


----------



## cho

Just stack up on pic n mix then ness


----------



## cho

we got snowed in last year for about 5 days!
suppose to start here friday :(
I said to my mw what if i get snowed in and go into labour, she said she would deliver him at home, she only lives at the end of my road :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> ha ha sammi must be cos were all mostly housebound due to the snow :haha:
> 
> full term tomorrow arent we lady woo!!!

Everyone laughed when I said it was going to snow this week! And I don't have any :-(

I know! I reckon you'll have Ava before I have madden


----------



## KellyC75

Im at home all day today, as DS2 is off school sick...Poor little mite :hugs:


Dunno what would happen to me if I got snowed in :wacko: Eeek!


----------



## mummyclo

It never snows here.....apart from when it was really bad in Janurary.
They didn't grit either so the whole Island was just at a stand still for days!
Hope its not like that until Jan again :)


----------



## cho

mummyclo said:


> It never snows here.....apart from when it was really bad in Janurary.
> They didn't grit either so the whole Island was just at a stand still for days!
> Hope its not like that until Jan again :)

This is when i got snowed in!


----------



## till bob

calliebaby said:


> Better make it 17 "dreamers"!!!:happydance:
> I woke up this morning with contractions that became regular at 7 minutes apart by 8:30. I had my doctor appointment at 9:10. By then they were 5 minutes apart. I was 3 cm dilated and 80% effaced. She gave me a sweep and sent me to the hospital. I got breakfast and was admitted by 10:30. At 12pm, the doctor offered to break my water. From there, labor went quick and hard. I only had to push for 14 minutes before he came out. I managed to have him without any pain relief and I am so happy I did it that way. All in all, labor was about 7 hours with 3 hours of active labor. He is perfect. 6 pounds 9 ounces and 19 inches long. I also managed to have him completely natural with no pain relief. I have a minor tear and am in no pain. I couldn't have asked for a better birth.:cloud9:
> I have to say though, the pain is something else. My contractions towards the end never let up. It was hard but so worth it.
> By the way...I was only at -2 station before they broke my water. He dropped quickly after that.:thumbup:

ah thats fantastic news hun over the moon for u and well done cant wait for pics. hope u ladies r well today its bloody freezin tho im just sat chillin watchin jezza tryin to stay relaxed for my mw later and prayin blood pressure comes down nikki im so jealous of u but so glad ur feelin amazin and got ur home birth hope mine is just like urs and he is beautiful. and u lozzy bein snuggled up with ur baby girl lol. well i managed to get a pretty good sleep lastnite wen i finally dropped off. wonder who will be the next baby born 
how excitin eh hows it goin with boys verses girls whos winnin at the min xx


----------



## sammiwry

My car didn't move from 2 weeks before Xmas to the end of january this year as my car was frozen to the garage floor. I walked to work with my neighbour and we ended up having competions to see who could fall over least :haha: worst thing was going to work to pick peoples shopping all morning for after break to put it back because the vans weren't going out!


----------



## Nut_Shake

No snow here! I hope it stays away, stupid slushy annoying stuff!


----------



## till bob

im sat here pissin myself at this mornin phil and holly r hilarious love it xx


----------



## sammiwry

till bob said:


> im sat here pissin myself at this mornin phil and holly r hilarious love it xx

Are they taking the mickey out of Gillian mckeith again?!


----------



## till bob

no phil showed a pic of wen he was a baby he had a specimen head and was wearin a dress with red shoes holly was pissin herself and kept callin him dorothy was hilarious iv just rewound it just to another laugh xx


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> Just stack up on pic n mix then ness

ha ha they do sell some of those syrup coated nuts though so I can get some of those nom nom!



sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> ha ha sammi must be cos were all mostly housebound due to the snow :haha:
> 
> full term tomorrow arent we lady woo!!!
> 
> Everyone laughed when I said it was going to snow this week! And I don't have any :-(
> 
> I know! I reckon you'll have Ava before I have maddenClick to expand...

Its not settling here thank goodness though it might do overnight! Do you think? I think you'll have Madden first lol either way I hope neither of us go overdue! Ava has just slammed her feet in to my ribs little monkey!!



Nut_Shake said:


> No snow here! I hope it stays away, stupid slushy annoying stuff!


I hate snow too! inconvenient, slushy and slippy!!



till bob said:


> im sat here pissin myself at this mornin phil and holly r hilarious love it xx




till bob said:


> no phil showed a pic of wen he was a baby he had a specimen head and was wearin a dress with red shoes holly was pissin herself and kept callin him dorothy was hilarious iv just rewound it just to another laugh xx

lol I heard them laughing but I was in the kitchen putting clothes on the airer! I do love them they're so funny - did you see the other day when Gino D'Campo was making fresh pasta and he kept saying "sheet" but it sounded like he was saying "shit" and Phil was dying to laugh I was pissin myself laughing ha ha


----------



## till bob

no ness missed that one but i do love gino hes so funny glad u managed to get a good nite sleep hun things seem so much better wen uve slept xx


----------



## mummyclo

So prob TMI but.....
I have been getting like little gushes of wetness, i think its discharge tho.
Anyone else?


----------



## sammiwry

I really don't want to go overdue as of tomorrow im trying everything to get him out! But madden often pushes against my ribs and it kills :-(


----------



## till bob

i would keep an eye on it hun i get a lot of discharge but if its more gushes id makesure its not ur waters xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

mummyclo said:


> So prob TMI but.....
> I have been getting like little gushes of wetness, i think its discharge tho.
> Anyone else?

Yea i'm getting this, i'm sure mine is just discharge too... I get a bit scared sometimes but i know it's not amniotic fluid (I don't think!) I've been having 2 urine tests a week and they haven't said there's anything to worry about in there (i'm assuming the paper they use to test it would pick up on amniotic fluid??)


----------



## Nessicle

till bob said:


> no ness missed that one but i do love gino hes so funny glad u managed to get a good nite sleep hun things seem so much better wen uve slept xx

lol I love Gino pissing myself at him right now going on about Katie Price and his smuggling salt :rofl:



mummyclo said:


> So prob TMI but.....
> I have been getting like little gushes of wetness, i think its discharge tho.
> Anyone else?

yeah me Chloe - I actually thought I'd started to leak my waters this morning or pee myself without realising my knickers were soaked didnt smell like pee though lol so think it was definitely discharge its horrid! Havent got a liner on as I'm in my jammies when I get dressed I have to wear a liner or my underwear is soaked!



sammiwry said:


> I really don't want to go overdue as of tomorrow im trying everything to get him out! But madden often pushes against my ribs and it kills :-(

bloody does doesnt it - sticking their butts out to one side and their feet out the other - ouch!!! I do love prodding her feet though he he at the moment its not too bad but later on in the day she makes really jerky sharp movements and they kill!

I'm starting everything too - done my online shopping this morning and ordered some fresh precut pineapple, going to force myself to walk round the german market this afternoon cos I've heard walking is really good for bringing on labour (its only one day so it shouldnt matter!) and bouncing on my gym ball!!


----------



## sammiwry

And the spicy food and lots of :sex:


----------



## Nessicle

Nut_Shake said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> So prob TMI but.....
> I have been getting like little gushes of wetness, i think its discharge tho.
> Anyone else?
> 
> Yea i'm getting this, i'm sure mine is just discharge too... I get a bit scared sometimes but i know it's not amniotic fluid (I don't think!) I've been having 2 urine tests a week and they haven't said there's anything to worry about in there (i'm assuming the paper they use to test it would pick up on amniotic fluid??)Click to expand...

thats my thinking too about the urine tests it'd pick something up? I know you can buy pads that change colour if its amniotic fluid from Mothercare I think!


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> And the spicy food and lots of :sex:

definitely spicy food but OH refuses to have :sex: so thats outta the window for me - he romantically said he would get someone else to do it for me lol charming!


----------



## till bob

i cant even think about the sex part cant bring myself to do it im sure its closed up lol. def get walkin i went for a long walk wen pregnant with tilly and my waters broke the next day and was the easiest labour and birth ever not sure the pineapple worked tho and i used to eat loads of that but still give it all ago u never know xx


----------



## mummyclo

You should have said ok then....to see what he said! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

lol chloe if I get to 39 weeks I bloody will!! :haha:

Gemma how many weeks were you when you went in labour with Tilly?


----------



## Nessicle

those pads are called Amniosense

https://www.homehealth-uk.com/medical/amniosense.htm


----------



## mummyclo

Thanks...was just a bit worried because my pad just soaks it up and i cant tell and i thought it was weird for it to be enough to feel coming out :sick:


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy said she was soaking a maternity pad in about an hour so think it would have to be quite a bit Chloe :flower:


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> And the spicy food and lots of :sex:
> 
> definitely spicy food but OH refuses to have :sex: so thats outta the window for me - he romantically said he would get someone else to do it for me lol charming!Click to expand...

Friendly time is meant to work just as well as sex apparently


----------



## mrsbling

calliebaby said:


> Better make it 17 "dreamers"!!!:happydance:
> I woke up this morning with contractions that became regular at 7 minutes apart by 8:30. I had my doctor appointment at 9:10. By then they were 5 minutes apart. I was 3 cm dilated and 80% effaced. She gave me a sweep and sent me to the hospital. I got breakfast and was admitted by 10:30. At 12pm, the doctor offered to break my water. From there, labor went quick and hard. I only had to push for 14 minutes before he came out. I managed to have him without any pain relief and I am so happy I did it that way. All in all, labor was about 7 hours with 3 hours of active labor. He is perfect. 6 pounds 9 ounces and 19 inches long. I also managed to have him completely natural with no pain relief. I have a minor tear and am in no pain. I couldn't have asked for a better birth.:cloud9:
> I have to say though, the pain is something else. My contractions towards the end never let up. It was hard but so worth it.
> By the way...I was only at -2 station before they broke my water. He dropped quickly after that.:thumbup:

Wow congratulations Callie - yours sounds like the perfect labour. Glad you and Lo are doing well :)



mummyclo said:


> Congraulations Callie! Can't wait to see a picture! :cloud9:
> Right thats it im telling everyone...from now on we are having our babies in order!
> Mrsbling first, then me and Kerrie etc.
> I CAN'T WAIT ANYMORE!! :cry:

Please could you have a word with my LO and let her know its her turn next, as she seems to be ignoring me lol :haha:



xkirstyx said:


> omg does anyones babys movement really hurt like there is no space for baby? all i feel is babys leg/foot slip across my bump and i really hurts now :(

Yep most evenings I feel like this 



Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> And the spicy food and lots of :sex:
> 
> definitely spicy food but OH refuses to have :sex: so thats outta the window for me - he romantically said he would get someone else to do it for me lol charming!Click to expand...

:rofl: I mentioned the SEX word to DH last night, but he is still not having any of it ..... he thinks it weird as she is fully developed and thinks she knows whats going on :haha: ...... so I need to get more pineapple and some very hot chilli sauces today - then get bouncing on the ball.

Have MW appointment this afternoon, so will see what she suggests to get things moving too :) x


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Friendly time works too!!


----------



## mummyclo

Off to see my nan! No one have thier baby!
Be back later x


----------



## sammiwry

I've got the midwife coming later to do my home birth visit so I need to wash up, hoover and have a bit of a tidy up


----------



## Nessicle

my mw isnt doing a home visit as far as I know, seeing her at the surgery at 38 weeks wish she would come to me its exhausting getting down there! 

lol friendly time well I might have to do it every night :haha: 

enjoy your grans Chloe! 

lol Mrs Bling why do our fellas think that way?!!


----------



## Kerrieann

I only went for a walk with jake and had top catch up on 5 pages!!



c.holdway said:


> oh kerrie did you go to the jamie oliver party? x

Yeah i did, it was quiet good and i won the raffle and the quiz, so came home with 2 prizes and i ordered a potato masher lol :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

hmmm think I might go for a nap girls! 

speak soon!xx


----------



## sammiwry

Enjoy your nap ness!

Midwife is coming to check the house is ok for my home birth but can't see it being a problem as the house 3 doors down had a home birth apparantly


----------



## - Butterfly -

spencerbear said:


> Good Luck callie x
> 
> Sorry ive have just read the last 20+ pages but cant remember a thing i wanted to say, except the count is getting high quickly x

 I was the same yesterday :dohh:



Pixxie said:


> I think I'm getting far too used to calling the baby Mabel... this is not good :rofl:

:rofl:



lozzy21 said:


> It feels funny, im curled up with Naimh on the sofa but i havnt been able to sit like this for months

awww :hugs:



hopefully2 said:


> Looks like I'm the only insomniac on here tonight! Got to catch up onsome reading anyway and am still shocked we have SIXTEEN dreamers already!! Congrats to all our mammies.
> Lozzy love the name too, Niamh would be very popular and loved over here.
> Have and will have a busy few days as my granny passed away yesterday. Here in ireland we seem to be in an awful hurry to bury everyone so will all be happening over next two days. We didn't have huge relationship so more end of an era than anything.
> I will have to catch up on all the babies being born during my night waking!!
> Can't believe we are at this exciting stage of waking every day to discover more babies!!

sorry about your granny hun :hugs:



calliebaby said:


> Better make it 17 "dreamers"!!!:happydance:
> I woke up this morning with contractions that became regular at 7 minutes apart by 8:30. I had my doctor appointment at 9:10. By then they were 5 minutes apart. I was 3 cm dilated and 80% effaced. She gave me a sweep and sent me to the hospital. I got breakfast and was admitted by 10:30. At 12pm, the doctor offered to break my water. From there, labor went quick and hard. I only had to push for 14 minutes before he came out. I managed to have him without any pain relief and I am so happy I did it that way. All in all, labor was about 7 hours with 3 hours of active labor. He is perfect. 6 pounds 9 ounces and 19 inches long. I also managed to have him completely natural with no pain relief. I have a minor tear and am in no pain. I couldn't have asked for a better birth.:cloud9:
> I have to say though, the pain is something else. My contractions towards the end never let up. It was hard but so worth it.
> By the way...I was only at -2 station before they broke my water. He dropped quickly after that.:thumbup:

 Aww congratulations :baby: . Well done on no pain relief :thumbup:



Nessicle said:


> thanks spencer and Mizze! Gosh yeah things are so much better today! I think I just had so much on my mind this last week I've just really struggled to switch off, not going to get too excited that it's gonna be a regular thing though :haha: I was up every couple of hours for the toilet but I managed to get straight back to sleep too and Ava stopped wriggling all night for a change! Think knowing her head is safe in my pelvis helped me sleep too knowing I'm not going to hurt her or me!
> 
> Mizze its freezing here but no snow for us yet! We might get some over night though, it was bloomin cold last night and OH kept turning the heating off! Wouldnt mind but I was evicted upstairs so he could watch the footy on Sky Sports 1 - he knows the deal is that the heating goes on if I'm banished upstairs lol! xx

Glad you got a good sleep - I think you're right - you'll start to relax now you know what's happening :thumbup:



xkirstyx said:


> omg does anyones babys movement really hurt like there is no space for baby? all i feel is babys leg/foot slip across my bump and i really hurts now :(

 Yeah - I thought they were meant to get less painful :dohh:



Pixxie said:


> I've just been told one of the girls from the knitting club is going to be on come dine with me and they want to film the knitting club, so I'm going to be on the telly! :dance:
> 
> I never expected to be 9 months pregnant in my 15 seconds of fame but you have to take what you can get I suppose :rofl: xx

wooo hooo Pixxie on telly!! let us know when it is!!!



c.holdway said:


> callie congratulations!
> Hope evryone is ok, i had a bad sleep Bradley was a monster and i had bad pain in my pelvis, i was even dreaming about it lol
> my xmas tree is going up saturday i cant bloody wait !!!
> Is anyone else a bit keen about xmas :) x

Sorry you had a bad night hun x



c.holdway said:


> we got snowed in last year for about 5 days!
> suppose to start here friday :(
> I said to my mw what if i get snowed in and go into labour, she said she would deliver him at home, she only lives at the end of my road :thumbup:

 That's good she only lives at the end of your road :thumbup:



KellyC75 said:


> Im at home all day today, as DS2 is off school sick...Poor little mite :hugs:
> 
> 
> Dunno what would happen to me if I got snowed in :wacko: Eeek!

aww hope he feels better soon :hugs:



Nut_Shake said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> So prob TMI but.....
> I have been getting like little gushes of wetness, i think its discharge tho.
> Anyone else?
> 
> Yea i'm getting this, i'm sure mine is just discharge too... I get a bit scared sometimes but i know it's not amniotic fluid (I don't think!) I've been having 2 urine tests a week and they haven't said there's anything to worry about in there (i'm assuming the paper they use to test it would pick up on amniotic fluid??)Click to expand...

 :shrug: I would like to think it's part of the test the mw do on urine but I don't know :shrug:


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: Friendly time works too!!

:haha: I will bear that in mind lol


----------



## xkirstyx

omg u guys dont half talk, went back to bed for an hour and had loads of pages to catch up on!

anyway im away out for lunch with my mum then got mw so will catch up later x


----------



## - Butterfly -

I had such a crap night sleep. Couldn't get comfy. Heartburn (first time it's kept me awake). Blocked nose. :cry:

I was hoping to go swimming today as I didn't go last week either but I really don't feel upto it. I'm starting to feel like I'm getting a cold. Bit of sore throat and stuffy nose :cry:

I really want to put my xmas decorations up this weekend but DH wants to put them up next week as it's the first weekend in December. I do feel excited about Christmas this year. The last 2 years have been really tough because without Mollie we just didn't feel happy but have put on brave faces for our families. This year we will undoubtedly have something to smile about but of course it's mixed with sadness that Rosie's big sister won't be with us physically but no doubt she'll be watching :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

xkirstyx said:


> omg u guys dont half talk, went back to bed for an hour and had loads of pages to catch up on!
> 
> anyway im away out for lunch with my mum then got mw so will catch up later x

 Good luck with mw :thumbup:


----------



## mrsbling

xkirstyx said:


> omg u guys dont half talk, went back to bed for an hour and had loads of pages to catch up on!
> 
> anyway im away out for lunch with my mum then got mw so will catch up later x

I know...... if you leave the house for half an hour, you never know how many pages you are going to come back to!!!

Enjoy your lunch :)


----------



## mrsbling

Hoorah - I finally got an e-mail back from payroll, to say they would be sorting my pay out and what was missing this month will be in Decembers Pay :thumbup:

Would be better if they had explained how they worked it out in the first place, as the HMRC, DWP and Direct.gov websites all work it out the same way as I do on a PCM basis........ but my company only pay complete weeks for maternity pay, so if the last week of the month has 4 days in one month and one in the other, you dont get that part weeks pay until the following month????? :shrug: ah well its sorted now :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

mrsbling said:


> Hoorah - I finally got an e-mail back from payroll, to say they would be sorting my pay out and what was missing this month will be in Decembers Pay :thumbup:
> 
> Would be better if they had explained how they worked it out in the first place, as the HMRC, DWP and Direct.gov websites all work it out the same way as I do on a PCM basis........ but my company only pay complete weeks for maternity pay, so if the last week of the month has 4 days in one month and one in the other, you dont get that part weeks pay until the following month????? :shrug: ah well its sorted now :)

 Glad it's sorted :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

Yer chloe i was soaking a pad every 30 mins to an hour, your waters have a funny texture, kinda like durex lube.


----------



## sammiwry

Mrsbling glad you've got it all sorted!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Very quiet today . . . . . .

I have hoovered upstairs and cleaned the bathroom. I need to hoover downstairs also.

I'm also waiting for butter to get to room temperature as I'm going to make apple crumble. :munch:

Do you think it's too early to make up baby's moses basket and crib with the sheets/blankets? :shrug:


----------



## cho

did your waters smell sweet lozzy? i keep having clear stuff coming out which is a bit snotty looking, but i dont think its my plug cos i lost that in a massive lump with Bradley eww!


----------



## sammiwry

My moses basket is made with sheets as is the cot bed :-s


----------



## mrsbling

- Butterfly - said:


> Very quiet today . . . . . .
> 
> I have hoovered upstairs and cleaned the bathroom. I need to hoover downstairs also.
> 
> I'm also waiting for butter to get to room temperature as I'm going to make apple crumble. :munch:
> 
> Do you think it's too early to make up baby's moses basket and crib with the sheets/blankets? :shrug:

I have made the moses basket up. but have then put it back in to the bag/covered it up, so that it doesnt get dusty.

Oooh I love apple crumble (well any kind of crumble really)..... I have an apple pie in the freezer (courtesy of Aunty bessie lol), so I might out that in a bit later and get some double cream............. no wonder I have put on 2 stone :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> My moses basket is made with sheets as is the cot bed :-s

 Oh cool - I've been holding off doing it!! Not sure why really!! I'm going to bring the moses basket downstairs too so I can look at it all the time lol :dohh:


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> My moses basket is made with sheets as is the cot bed :-s




mrsbling said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Very quiet today . . . . . .
> 
> I have hoovered upstairs and cleaned the bathroom. I need to hoover downstairs also.
> 
> I'm also waiting for butter to get to room temperature as I'm going to make apple crumble. :munch:
> 
> Do you think it's too early to make up baby's moses basket and crib with the sheets/blankets? :shrug:
> 
> I have made the moses basket up. but have then put it back in to the bag/covered it up, so that it doesnt get dusty.
> 
> Oooh I love apple crumble (well any kind of crumble really)..... I have an apple pie in the freezer (courtesy of Aunty bessie lol), so I might out that in a bit later and get some double cream............. no wonder I have put on 2 stone :haha:Click to expand...

 I've put on 3 stone :blush:


----------



## lozzy21

It dident look like anything Charlotte, just felt silky.


----------



## cho

i dont think anyone actually looks like they have taken too much though everyone is bump i think, i cant see extra weight on anyone!


----------



## sammiwry

Our moses basket has moved from maddens room to our room to get rox used to it, it'll be moved downstairs next week so she's used to seeing it downstairs. When dh is at work I shall find the odd baby crying noise and play it so she gets used to the sound. I want to try and make it as easy as possible for rox :-s


----------



## cho

mines def not enought to be waters though, heard it smells sweet??
I never smelt mine lol, i dont think mine gushed either i was asleep well knocked out with pethidine i woke up and thought i had wet myself!


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> i dont think anyone actually looks like they have taken too much though everyone is bump i think, i cant see extra weight on anyone!

I can in my thighs and calves :-( but I'm hoping most of my extra weight is bump!


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> i dont think anyone actually looks like they have taken too much though everyone is bump i think, i cant see extra weight on anyone!
> 
> I can in my thighs and calves :-( but I'm hoping most of my extra weight is bump!Click to expand...

 mines thighs and bum!!! Will be doing lots of walking when LO is here!! (as long as it's not snowing!!!)


----------



## mrsbling

c.holdway said:


> i dont think anyone actually looks like they have taken too much though everyone is bump i think, i cant see extra weight on anyone!

I feel like the size of the world though....... probably doesnt help that my feet have swollen up so I can only get one pair of shoes on!!!! 

I am hoping to get straight back on my running machine (well only walking/jogging) after LO is here and settled in to a bit of a routine............ I was thinking that I should just walk on it now, but DH wont let me, and will be furious if he thinks I ma on it whilst he is at work - just in case I injusre myself.


----------



## mrsbling

Butterfly - thats the problem with this time of year though isnt it, the snow and ice are inevitable - but we just dont know when it will turn up, how much we will get and for how long....... and the weather forecasts are generally pants lol!!


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> i dont think anyone actually looks like they have taken too much though everyone is bump i think, i cant see extra weight on anyone!
> 
> I can in my thighs and calves :-( but I'm hoping most of my extra weight is bump!Click to expand...
> 
> mines thighs and bum!!! Will be doing lots of walking when LO is here!! (as long as it's not snowing!!!)Click to expand...

I'll be out in the snow as long as it's not too deep to take rox out, madden will be stupidly wrapped up to stop him getting cold


----------



## ducky1502

Well girls I thought I would update you all.....

I'm ill :( I dunno if it's food poisoning or what but I'm poorly! Since about midnight last night I've been throwing up and literally rolling around the bed screaming in agony because my tummy hurt so much. Not only that but on two seperate occassions of being sick I wet myself :blush: first time wasn't too bad and my knickers got it but the second time my OH literally had to wipe my pee off the floor!!!!! If that isn't love I dunno what is. Didn't sleep all night and since then have grabbed the odd five mins between stomach pains to sleep. Not really keeping any liquid down for long cause I'm just sick again. Not only that but a little while ago I decided I needed a poo, so got up and went to the bathroom to find that somewhere along the line I had actually gone a bit already :blush: sooooooooooooooooooooo embarrassed!! So in twelve hrs I've thrown up a million times, spent half the time screaming and moaning in pain, peed and poo'd myself!!!! Baby is still wriggling around in there. Within the next month I'm going to have a baby and be in so much agony, but noooo my body decides to put me through this first. 

If I'm still the same tomorrow I may call the midwife, not that she can do anything. OH is worried it's baby related but the pains are my actual tummy, not low down or anything.

Well there you are...... hope no one was eating :rofl:


----------



## - Butterfly -

yeah I've started looking at snow/pramsuits now!!


----------



## cho

ahh ducky thats sounds awful hun i hope you feel better very quickly, you may want to try see a doc though!
Can you take anything to hydrate you like sachets?? x


----------



## - Butterfly -

ducky1502 said:


> Well girls I thought I would update you all.....
> 
> I'm ill :( I dunno if it's food poisoning or what but I'm poorly! Since about midnight last night I've been throwing up and literally rolling around the bed screaming in agony because my tummy hurt so much. Not only that but on two seperate occassions of being sick I wet myself :blush: first time wasn't too bad and my knickers got it but the second time my OH literally had to wipe my pee off the floor!!!!! If that isn't love I dunno what is. Didn't sleep all night and since then have grabbed the odd five mins between stomach pains to sleep. Not really keeping any liquid down for long cause I'm just sick again. Not only that but a little while ago I decided I needed a poo, so got up and went to the bathroom to find that somewhere along the line I had actually gone a bit already :blush: sooooooooooooooooooooo embarrassed!! So in twelve hrs I've thrown up a million times, spent half the time screaming and moaning in pain, peed and poo'd myself!!!! Baby is still wriggling around in there. Within the next month I'm going to have a baby and be in so much agony, but noooo my body decides to put me through this first.
> 
> If I'm still the same tomorrow I may call the midwife, not that she can do anything. OH is worried it's baby related but the pains are my actual tummy, not low down or anything.
> 
> Well there you are...... hope no one was eating :rofl:

 Awww ducky :hugs: You will need to keep drinking even if you do bring it back up. It's very important to keep hydrated. Have you got an icepoles or icelollies? Hope you start to feel better soon x


----------



## ducky1502

c.holdway said:


> ahh ducky thats sounds awful hun i hope you feel better very quickly, you may want to try see a doc though!
> Can you take anything to hydrate you like sachets?? x

It would just come back up. My tummy is very angry right now :( the pain is like stubbing your toe, it starts and you KNOW it's going to hurt, builds up until I can't breathe and then stops. It only lasts a few seconds or so but it's agony :cry:


----------



## lozzy21

Be carefull Ducky, being sick like that can make you go into labour. If you cant keep anything down it might be worth ringing your MW, you might need some iv fluids.


----------



## mrsbling

Ahhhh hope you feel better soon Ducky :hugs:

I am afraid when we are violently sick its difficult to hold the bladder and everything else at the same time too!!!!! 

Hope you can grab a bit of sleep this afternoon to try and make you feel better :hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

- Butterfly - said:


> yeah I've started looking at snow/pramsuits now!!


I think I got a bit carried away with the Snow/pramsuit shopping, as I have bought 4 at size 0-3, one at newborn and one at 3-6 months, because they are just soooooo cute - especially if they have little ears :) :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo ducky sorry to hear your feeling so ill. I'd ring the midwife today if I was in your situation but then I despise bein physically sick :-(


----------



## sammiwry

mrsbling said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> yeah I've started looking at snow/pramsuits now!!
> 
> 
> I think I got a bit carried away with the Snow/pramsuit shopping, as I have bought 4 at size 0-3, one at newborn and one at 3-6 months, because they are just soooooo cute - especially if they have little ears :) :haha:Click to expand...

All the pram suits we have have ears! I don't think they look right without ears on lol


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi Ladies, been at the shops today... so tired now hehe :)
I have read back the gazillion pages... don't really remember much though :blush:
Ducky, I hope you feel better soon.. definitely call your MW if it continues, you shouldn't be getting dehydrated :hugs:
I have been having a "wet" feeling today too... think it's discharge though, but definitely more than yesterday or any other day.... hmmmm....

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## WILSMUM

OK so I had a quick scroll through to see who the 17th bubba to be born was so huge congrats Callie!!!

Really can't keep up with u girls atm, feeling really left out now :(

Thought I'd just add a quick piccie of Ailsa for those who aren't on FB
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0477.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo bless her she's so cute!!


----------



## WILSMUM

mrsbling said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> yeah I've started looking at snow/pramsuits now!!
> 
> 
> I think I got a bit carried away with the Snow/pramsuit shopping, as I have bought 4 at size 0-3, one at newborn and one at 3-6 months, because they are just soooooo cute - especially if they have little ears :) :haha:Click to expand...

I've only got one which my mum got, its 0-3 month and absolutely massive, theres no way Ailsa can wear it atm, she disappear! Luckily I got a Verbaudet offer code so I've just gone a bit made and got a load of stuff from there including a much smaller pramsuit!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> yeah I've started looking at snow/pramsuits now!!
> 
> 
> I think I got a bit carried away with the Snow/pramsuit shopping, as I have bought 4 at size 0-3, one at newborn and one at 3-6 months, because they are just soooooo cute - especially if they have little ears :) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> All the pram suits we have have ears! I don't think they look right without ears on lolClick to expand...

 Are you buying fleecy ones or padded ones?


----------



## WILSMUM

sammiwry said:


> Ooo bless her she's so cute!!

thanks hun!
I think she was feeling a bit camera shy!

I still can't believe I've got a little girl! Been on the laptop for the last hour or so going goo goo over all the little girl clothes! DH just said to me its a good job she didn't let us find out what she was at the 20 week scan cause we'd have a house full of clothes and be broke by now!!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Aaaaw wilsmum, she is beautiful !! :)


----------



## sammiwry

Butterfly I've got a mixture of fleecy ones and padded ones!

Wilsmum just makes me want to have madden!!


----------



## spencerbear

Lol wilsmum, im half praying for a little girl, as i have suitcases full of clothes ready to use. 

Ducky sorry you feel so rough, if it keeps up definately ring mw as you need your fluid levels.

Ive had the gushing type feeling too, not very pleasent....think its discharge though.

OH just did an all day breakfast for dinner, it was lovely but think i ate too much as i feel like im going to burst now.....not a nice feeling at all


----------



## samantha.xo

Ahhhh I'm so nervous now! I've been all calm and organised through the whole pregnancy, and now I just feel the total opposite! Please tell me I'm not alone :( I can't believe I'm 36 weeks and at ANY time, my whole life will change even more than it has already!


----------



## YoungNImum

WILSMUM said:


> OK so I had a quick scroll through to see who the 17th bubba to be born was so huge congrats Callie!!!
> 
> Really can't keep up with u girls atm, feeling really left out now :(
> 
> Thought I'd just add a quick piccie of Ailsa for those who aren't on FB


Oh i love baby pics, i hoping for a girl so i can dress her in pink frilly stuff, but a boy would be just as good have him dressed in shirts etc ,,, i wont my baby hurry up boxing day, i bought my x-mas tree yesterday and OH decorated it its almost time to get pushing a month tomoz :happydance:


----------



## YoungNImum

could we have an update of the last 7 babies born please, im pretty confused.


----------



## sammiwry

NImum, going backwards callie had her baby last night, then Nikki had her baby boy Tuesday? And wilsmum had her baby girl Monday, I think Roxie had her baby over the weekend maybe?


----------



## Kerrieann

Afternoon girls! Ive also been having that wet feeling alot the last couple of days, im guessing its completely normal if we all have it lol. Its wierd im finding that everythings either completely different this time around or i just cant remeber lol :haha:

Ducky that sounds awful hun :hugs: was it the pizza hut do you think? Really hope you feel better soon and oh is looking after you :hugs:

:hi: wilsmum,shes so gorgeous, im the same i think if we had found out at the 16 week scan that we were having a girl we would have been vroke by now, the clothes are so much cuter for girls :thumbup:

Youngnimum if you look on the first page its sais the babies thats have been born with the dates too :thumbup:


----------



## YoungNImum

Thanks ok that saves me ready about 15 pages haha
Well my mum and dad has offered to pay the deposit on the cottage we went and seen, im really pissed of with the bank for not giving me a loan. Rang the LL of the house today but he has another couple coming to look at it today and said he will give me a ring later, i hope the couple hate it then its mine for the taking lol


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo that's a thought ducky! Maybe chicken wasn't quite cooked?!


----------



## ducky1502

That was my thought but OH ate it cold like 5hrs after me n he is fine so i dunno.

Ive left a message with a mw so waiting for her to call back. BH are so sore and make the pain even worse. Ive had a few sips of water and thats stayed down so far.


----------



## YoungNImum

ducky1502 said:


> That was my thought but OH ate it cold like 5hrs after me n he is fine so i dunno.
> 
> Ive left a message with a mw so waiting for her to call back. BH are so sore and make the pain even worse. Ive had a few sips of water and thats stayed down so far.

:hugs:
Make sure your keeping your fluid levels up, Hope MW gets back to you soon, nothing worse than feeling rotten :flower:


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> That was my thought but OH ate it cold like 5hrs after me n he is fine so i dunno.
> 
> Ive left a message with a mw so waiting for her to call back. BH are so sore and make the pain even worse. Ive had a few sips of water and thats stayed down so far.

I was told our stomachs are more sensitive when we are pregnant so could explain it. Still weird though. Fingers crossed midwife gets back to you soon


----------



## WILSMUM

it may well be a bug hun, i've had really bad diarrea the last couple of days! Not nice, esp on the iron tablets!!!


----------



## GoogilyBear

ive been away for the day and its gone up to 17 babies lol!! Congrats!!

Ive had unusual extra wetness, and bad back ache all afternoon, its been so painfull ive had to have a sleep (not that its possible when in pain or if i can get a few winks nowadays i am lucky) so now having a bounce on my ball and if still no improvement i will be getting OH to come home early and we will call midwife :S


----------



## Kerrieann

Im off to pick Jake up soon and then round to mil's for a yummy roast as its my sil's baday today so no doubt i will have alot to catch up when i get back! Ben getting lots of bh today and been struggling to walk/drive so this school run should be fun today!! Speak to you all later x


----------



## xkirstyx

well im back from mw. baby not engaged yet but like others have said she said she prob wont engage till im in labour but still cant help feeling a little disheartand. iv to go back to mw next week as im having signs of pre eclampsia so she took bloods to check for that and get blood pressure taken again next week. she also said the pains im having are all a good sign my body is getting ready for labour.

ducky poor you hunny hope its just a 24hr bug! i know how u feel about peeing wen sick it happens to me everytime im sick. like the others say i would give mw a phone if u dont start to feel better soon x


----------



## sammiwry

I'm just waiting for the midwife now to check everything is ok for my home birth


----------



## nikki-lou25

xkirstyx said:


> well im back from mw. baby not engaged yet but like others have said she said she prob wont engage till im in labour but still cant help feeling a little disheartand. iv to go back to mw next week as im having signs of pre eclampsia so she took bloods to check for that and get blood pressure taken again next week. she also said the pains im having are all a good sign my body is getting ready for labour.
> 
> ducky poor you hunny hope its just a 24hr bug! i know how u feel about peeing wen sick it happens to me everytime im sick. like the others say i would give mw a phone if u dont start to feel better soon x

Hun I posted this after my last midwife visit, I was gutted he wasn't engaged but 5 days later my waters broke lol


----------



## xkirstyx

nikki thats what i keep telling myself when she said that coz i mind u said the same thing the bubs came a few days later! x


----------



## mrsbling

I have just got back from the midwife, and my BP is up a bit but they are not concerned as it has been the same before (and my previous bloods were all clear). Water is clear, and she is 3/5 engaged which they seemed happy with.

They have booked me in for my appointment next week and they will do a sweep - and then will also book me in to be induced at the same time.


..... so on to plan B .......I have bought 2 pineapples and have already eaten half of one........ and have bought a jar of ready chopped hot chillis, so will be adding that to everything :haha:


----------



## mrsbling

WILSMUM said:


> OK so I had a quick scroll through to see who the 17th bubba to be born was so huge congrats Callie!!!
> 
> Really can't keep up with u girls atm, feeling really left out now :(
> 
> Thought I'd just add a quick piccie of Ailsa for those who aren't on FB

She is absolutely gorgeous :) x



- Butterfly - said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> yeah I've started looking at snow/pramsuits now!!
> 
> 
> I think I got a bit carried away with the Snow/pramsuit shopping, as I have bought 4 at size 0-3, one at newborn and one at 3-6 months, because they are just soooooo cute - especially if they have little ears :) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> All the pram suits we have have ears! I don't think they look right without ears on lolClick to expand...
> 
> Are you buying fleecy ones or padded ones?Click to expand...

I have bought some of each - the newborn one is padded and is soooo small I am sure she will never fit in to it lol :)


----------



## mummyclo

Yey...i went out and no one had a baby! :happydance:
Thanks for the picture of Ailsa, Anouska! Shes so pretty! :cloud9:
How did the midwife go Sammi?


----------



## ducky1502

Just a quick update... mw said it sounds like a bug and because I've started to keep liquid down she's not too worried. But I need to keep a close eye out for contractions because my illness could easily put me into labour. Currently getting millions of BH and period kind of pains. Don't think it's anything though and to be honest I think I'd rather he waited until I was feeling well.


----------



## mummyclo

Awww Ducky...make sure you rest LOADS!
Keep sipping a drink and try and eat something!
:hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

Ducky really hope your feeling better soon :hugs:

Kirsty hopefully not too long for you x


----------



## mrsbling

Ducky glad you spoke to MW. Hopefully you will be feeling back to normal soon :)


----------



## Nessicle

evening girls! phew finally caught up! I didnt end up having a nap...had some friendly time after someone said (sorry cant remember!) that it also helped :haha: I do feel weird though doing that while shes squirming around...:blush:

ducky bless you, I bet you feel rotten!! as the others have said try to keep up fluids - rehydration sachets are good given that you cant take more than sips as yoiu dont want to overload your tummy, half a slice of dry toast is a good way to go too if you can stomach it :hugs: cant imagine how awful it is being that ill and heavily pregnant too!

I managed to walk around the german market for 20 minutes wearing a bump band I'm very proud of myself! been having very strong braxton hicks and backache since though :( Ava's movements are sooo strong and painful too doesnt help that her movement is always in the same place so I feel so bruised! 

anyone elses nipples become really really sore and sensitive? Im also getting small bits of whitey creamy milk coming out now - only droplets but its not just clear colostrum now! Taking it thats a good sign lol!


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> I've just been told one of the girls from the knitting club is going to be on come dine with me and they want to film the knitting club, so I'm going to be on the telly! :dance:
> 
> I never expected to be 9 months pregnant in my 15 seconds of fame but you have to take what you can get I suppose :rofl: xx

:wohoo: 



Nessicle said:


> :rofl: thanks Chloe he he
> 
> well you are a better woman than me for being so patient I'm gonna be begging for a sweep at 39 weeks lol I'll bloody get a coathanger up there and break my own waters if I have to :rofl: just kidding of course...

Oh Ness I SO did not need that image!!! !!:wacko:




- Butterfly - said:


> Very quiet today . . . . . .
> 
> I have hoovered upstairs and cleaned the bathroom. I need to hoover downstairs also.
> 
> I'm also waiting for butter to get to room temperature as I'm going to make apple crumble. :munch:
> 
> Do you think it's too early to make up baby's moses basket and crib with the sheets/blankets? :shrug:

Nope have washed all mine and put them together basket is currently on its stand and on the landing - will put it in the Nursery once its done :happydance::happydance: Its so pretty -all pale yellow. 



ducky1502 said:


> Well girls I thought I would update you all.....
> 
> I'm ill :( I dunno if it's food poisoning or what but I'm poorly! Since about midnight last night I've been throwing up and literally rolling around the bed screaming in agony because my tummy hurt so much. Not only that but on two seperate occassions of being sick I wet myself :blush: first time wasn't too bad and my knickers got it but the second time my OH literally had to wipe my pee off the floor!!!!! If that isn't love I dunno what is. Didn't sleep all night and since then have grabbed the odd five mins between stomach pains to sleep. Not really keeping any liquid down for long cause I'm just sick again. Not only that but a little while ago I decided I needed a poo, so got up and went to the bathroom to find that somewhere along the line I had actually gone a bit already :blush: sooooooooooooooooooooo embarrassed!! So in twelve hrs I've thrown up a million times, spent half the time screaming and moaning in pain, peed and poo'd myself!!!! Baby is still wriggling around in there. Within the next month I'm going to have a baby and be in so much agony, but noooo my body decides to put me through this first.
> 
> If I'm still the same tomorrow I may call the midwife, not that she can do anything. OH is worried it's baby related but the pains are my actual tummy, not low down or anything.
> 
> Well there you are...... hope no one was eating :rofl:

Oh Ducky honey - I see you are keeping water down now, good - keep sipping and sipping - boring but necessary and REST! 



WILSMUM said:


> OK so I had a quick scroll through to see who the 17th bubba to be born was so huge congrats Callie!!!
> 
> Really can't keep up with u girls atm, feeling really left out now :(
> 
> Thought I'd just add a quick piccie of Ailsa for those who aren't on FB

Oh hon! She is so lovely. I want my baby here now!! :hissy: dont feel left out - soon there will be more of us with babies than without and I will be the one feeling left out! :)



samantha.xo said:


> Ahhhh I'm so nervous now! I've been all calm and organised through the whole pregnancy, and now I just feel the total opposite! Please tell me I'm not alone :( I can't believe I'm 36 weeks and at ANY time, my whole life will change even more than it has already!

Hey Sam - its scary when it hits you isnt it! Im the same sweetie - terrified but desperate for the baby to come but not just yet.... all mixed up emotions!

Well it was a busy day for me - Tesco, then parents then MIL, then making shortbread - ive only just caught up.

Back aches now - need to get on ball - DH and I will be trying the perineal massage tonight too!! - hmmmmm slightly unsure about it but better a little discomfort now and much less tearing than not!

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

I wish these BH and period pains would go away.... Im in serious amounts of pain!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

:hugs: Ducky
My stupid cervix pain is bad today :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

Chloe midwife has only just gone! Visit went well, got the stuff I need except the gas and air as here they bring it with them when they come out. Madden is 1/5th engaged! No wonder I was struggling walking around the shops!! Bp was a bit up but then as she said shed expect it to be a bit up as I was probably a bit worried about what was going to be said and discussed


----------



## mummyclo

Thats good...did she tell you everything u needed and stuff?
1/5th already is good! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

so here is my full term bump!! I know I'm a day early but dont think it matters! first one is 33 weeks - dont know if theres a difference? I cant really see one!


----------



## mummyclo

Deffo bigger and lower Ness! :)


----------



## Nessicle

ok thers definitely a difference lol can see it now they're together! 

Got awful pains in my groin too feel like shes gonna drop outta my bum!


----------



## Nessicle

mummyclo said:


> Deffo bigger and lower Ness! :)

:flower: :happydance:


----------



## Mizze

Definate difference hon! 

:thumbup:

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

ness great bump, i can def see a difference!
I have really bad backache!


----------



## ducky1502

I see a big difference ness :)


----------



## sammiwry

I can see a difference ness!

Need to get plastic sheets, a mirror, a torch and a dog sitter


----------



## mummyclo

Torch? I didnt get told that! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks girls! :flower: i've noticed some little stretchmarks as Ive not been able to put any cream on cos of that itchy rash which thankfully seems to have gone now! 

charlotte my back is killing I've got a hot water bottle behind me right now!


----------



## Nessicle

I think the mw shines the torch in to the water to the mirror so the light bounces back up to see your nunny isnt it?


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: I just had a funny vision of the midwife with a torch up my foof! :rofl:


----------



## cho

This back pain is starting to make me feel sick, omg best not be like this now till the end, i nearly fainted earlier on too! 
Just had dinner was lovely, i made rissotto x


----------



## cho

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: I just had a funny vision of the midwife with a torch up my foof! :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## sammiwry

The lighting in our house is poo so it's so they can see better especially if I need stitches or anything


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> thanks girls! :flower: i've noticed some little stretchmarks as Ive not been able to put any cream on cos of that itchy rash which thankfully seems to have gone now!
> 
> charlotte my back is killing I've got a hot water bottle behind me right now!

Sorry about the stretchies Ness - Hurrah! for nasty rash going though.



mummyclo said:


> :rofl: I just had a funny vision of the midwife with a torch up my foof! :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: At the antenatal class DH asked whether he needed to get his builders tape out to measure how dilated I was before we went into the hospital!!! :rofl: 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

mmmm i love risotto Charlotte! Mushroom with rocket is my fave nom nom!!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Mizze! lol at your DH!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Think we are all in pain tonight!


----------



## Nessicle

think we are - my BH's are horrendously strong too I can see Ava's entire shape when I have them every 5 mins or so!


----------



## KellyC75

mrsbling said:


> I know...... if you leave the house for half an hour, you never know how many pages you are going to come back to!!!

Or how many new babies you may come back to! :baby::baby::baby::baby:



WILSMUM said:


> Thought I'd just add a quick piccie of Ailsa for those who aren't on FB

How adorable....:cloud9: Where did you get her sleepsuit from, my DS2 loves ladybirds! :winkwink:



samantha.xo said:


> Ahhhh I'm so nervous now! I've been all calm and organised through the whole pregnancy, and now I just feel the total opposite! Please tell me I'm not alone :( I can't believe I'm 36 weeks and at ANY time, my whole life will change even more than it has already!

No, you are certainly not alone :hugs: I have 2 Sons already & am feeling anxious how my life is about to change (again!) :wacko:



YoungNImum said:


> Well my mum and dad has offered to pay the deposit on the cottage we went and seen

Thats amazing, how kind of your Parents :hugs:



sammiwry said:


> Visit went well, got the stuff I need except the gas and air as here they bring it with them when they come out.

Shame.....You could have had some fun with the gas&air! :haha:



Nessicle said:


> so here is my full term bump!! I know I'm a day early but dont think it matters! first one is 33 weeks - dont know if theres a difference? I cant really see one!

Lovely bump Ness...:kiss: Ava has defo grown :baby:

Ducky....:hugs: Get well soon :flower:


----------



## wishingforbub

lovely bump Ness!!! :) it has definitely grown !!


----------



## WILSMUM

i think its from a starter pack thing my mum got from B&M hun!


----------



## WILSMUM

now how did I end up with 2 tickers the same?


----------



## Nessicle

aw thanks guys! 

Ailsa is gorgeous Anouska bet youre all smitten with her!


----------



## Mizze

I have back ache! And I seem to be developing a cough - buggerit

Oooh we might even have snow here tomorrow - bloody typical - the one date with the girls I have pre-christmas and it snows! No way DH would allow me to drive over the common (without street lighting/wandering animals a usual hazard) in the dark, in an unfamiliar car, in the snow - even if I was daft enough to be considering it! If it snows im staying put! 

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> aw thanks guys!
> 
> Ailsa is gorgeous Anouska bet youre all smitten with her!

Yep absolutely! Can't believe I've got a little girl! :cloud9:


----------



## xkirstyx

WILSMUM said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> aw thanks guys!
> 
> Ailsa is gorgeous Anouska bet youre all smitten with her!
> 
> Yep absolutely! Can't believe I've got a little girl! :cloud9:Click to expand...

awwwwww :baby: she really is gorgeous! :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Well Girls, ive had a terrible afternoon/evening :cry:

As some of you may remember, my Boxer dog has cancer (was diagnosed a year ago) in his throat. He has had a year of chemo, which kept the tumour stable & kept him happy....He is such a lively, happy Boy

Well, today, I was sat on the sofa with him & he turned, looked at me & tipped upside down, then fell on the floor, layed upside down & I honestly thought he had died

He then turned up the right way, but appeared to not move, I was on the phone to the vets by this time.....He then gradually started moving & got up...But was a little shakey

Ive taken him to the vets to be checked over & spoke to his cancer specialist vets & they (sadly) think that the tumour is now pressing on his spinal cord...Which caused him to have a 'fit'

He is fine now, thank goodness & he was treated to a cheeseburger from McDs on the way home :winkwink:

However they say we could see another 'fit' tonite, or could be a few weeks, no-one knows...:nope:

But I have said that if they come too soon, it will be time to say our goodbyes :cry: We DO NOT want him to suffer :nope:

..............It really put my moaning about aches & pains into perspective & tbh, I dont want LO to arrive early now....Want to spend as much time with my dog


----------



## KellyC75

WILSMUM said:


> i think its from a starter pack thing my mum got from B&M hun!

Thanks...:flower: (dont have one of those near me)


----------



## Mizze

Aw Kelly hon. :hugs: How awful for you.

Dont know what to say. 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Awwww no kelly that is so sad.

My doggy was ill the other wk and i actually forgot i was pregnant. All i cared about was my dog. I hope hes ok and you dont see anymore fits :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

omg kelly :hugs: ur poor dog :(


----------



## mrsbling

Oh sorry to hear your dog is so ill kelly :hugs:

Hope the fit was a one off, and he returns to his normal self :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Oo Kelly how horrible :-( hopefully you can have a while longer with him.


----------



## mrsbling

Aaahhhh - SIL has just phoned to invite me out to lunch with her and MIL tomorrow (as a belated birthday lunch) - they have booked a lovely place, so I am really looking forward to it ............ Stay away snow!!!!!

Also, my sister has called to say my mum has come down from yorkshire and she is bringing her over to see me tomorrow afternoon after I have been out for lunch with MIL & SIL.................... SO PLEASE can the babies all wait until I get back online tomorrow evening before they start arriving, otherwise I will have loads of pages to catch up on again :) x


----------



## wishingforbub

Aaaaw Kelly, hope your dog will be ok :hugs: xxxx


----------



## mummyclo

Got a letter from the tax credits people saying we dont get anything AGAIN!
WTF! Does anyone get it? And how much do you earn?
You dont have to answer te earnings bit if u dont want to! Im just confused :cry:


----------



## till bob

Nessicle said:


> lol chloe if I get to 39 weeks I bloody will!! :haha:
> 
> Gemma how many weeks were you when you went in labour with Tilly?

i was 4 days over hun sorry not givin u much hope is it but lol xx



WILSMUM said:


> OK so I had a quick scroll through to see who the 17th bubba to be born was so huge congrats Callie!!!
> 
> Really can't keep up with u girls atm, feeling really left out now :(
> 
> Thought I'd just add a quick piccie of Ailsa for those who aren't on FB

she is so beautiful u must be so proud hun x

well girls had midwife and blood pressure has come down still slightly up but much better then it was so we r all set for home birth mw comin out mon or tues to bring birthin box so its all go im so relieved was havin major bh while at mw she cudnt believe it she cudnt even get a proper readin for heartbeat but said its all good signs which is good. keely so sorry about ur doggy thats awful and ducky hope u feel better soon i had that not long ago iv never felt so ill so i know wat ur goin through x


----------



## Nessicle

Aw Kelly so sorry to hear about your dog :hugs: having lost Ambrose a few weeks ago I know how hard it is because they're family - I hope you can spend lots of time with him and the fit was a one off xx


----------



## ducky1502

mummyclo said:


> Got a letter from the tax credits people saying we dont get anything AGAIN!
> WTF! Does anyone get it? And how much do you earn?
> You dont have to answer te earnings bit if u dont want to! Im just confused :cry:

We arent entitled to any tax credits until baby is actually born so its probably the same for you hun.


----------



## mummyclo

Bah! You must have to earn nothing to get it then...coz our income is pretty low :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

Eurghh I just want to have madden now feel so uncomfortable


----------



## Kerrieann

Evening ladies im back and im stuffed with roast pork and cheesecake :haha:

Been feeling a little wierd tonight like the baby could fall out! He has gone so low today and ive had major period pain and backache and lots of bh but nothing regular although they are the srongest ones ive had so far :thumbup: Hope ur all enjoying ur evenings xx


----------



## mummyclo

I am pissed off too Sammi :cry:
Your like 2 weeks behind me tho :( Poor you!
I have pain in my cervix and i can't get comfy!


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh kelly im so sorry to hear about ur doggy,hope that was a one off and you can get lots more cuddles in :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> I am pissed off too Sammi :cry:
> Your like 2 weeks behind me tho :( Poor you!
> I have pain in my cervix and i can't get comfy!

I know :-( I keep getting sharp shooting pains in my cervix and got his foot firmly under my ribs :-(


----------



## xkirstyx

im soooooo sore 2day aswell :( cramping so bad! gutted baby isnt at all engaged i feel really gutted about it!


----------



## sammiwry

xkirstyx said:


> im soooooo sore 2day aswell :( cramping so bad! gutted baby isnt at all engaged i feel really gutted about it!

:( I was saying to dh last night inhope madden is more engaged today but now I kind of regret it. Feel so uncomfy no matter how I sit :(


----------



## mummyclo

kirsty...its fine they say with second baby it doesn't matter at all :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> im soooooo sore 2day aswell :( cramping so bad! gutted baby isnt at all engaged i feel really gutted about it!
> 
> :( I was saying to dh last night inhope madden is more engaged today but now I kind of regret it. Feel so uncomfy no matter how I sit :(Click to expand...

:cry: Just imagine the fully engaged pain :(


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> im soooooo sore 2day aswell :( cramping so bad! gutted baby isnt at all engaged i feel really gutted about it!
> 
> :( I was saying to dh last night inhope madden is more engaged today but now I kind of regret it. Feel so uncomfy no matter how I sit :(Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: Just imagine the fully engaged pain :(Click to expand...

He's not far off though! So I'm hoping he won't keep me waiting too much longer!


----------



## xkirstyx

mummyclo said:


> kirsty...its fine they say with second baby it doesn't matter at all :hugs:

i know hunny im just being silly coz i would still go into labour in the next couple of days but i just have it in my head that not engaged means no baby for a while and i really cant cope with this pain and looking after jack anymore :cry:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww Kelly - sorry about your dog hun xx

Chloe - They won't look at tax credits until your baby is here and that's the same for the Surestart Grant too. It's only the ladies with children already that have been able to claim the SSG and look at tax credits.

Off to bed Night night xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xkirstyx

im so scared to even cough coz when i do i get a huge shooting pain:cry: sorry i think im just having a bad night lol!


----------



## mummyclo

:cry:
Come on babies!!! Stop being mean!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Kerrieann

ive got a horrid cough too, my fil said i sounded like a smoker today :cry: and it hurts so much every time i do it :cry: think its going to be another rubbish nights sleep!


----------



## spencerbear

Sorry to hear about your dog kelly x

:hugs: to everyone as we all pretty much seem to be in pain


----------



## sammiwry

I don't realise how much I wriggle when im asleep trying to get comfy except for dh telling me I'd kept him awake most of the night :-(


----------



## YoungNImum

Nessicle said:


> so here is my full term bump!! I know I'm a day early but dont think it matters! first one is 33 weeks - dont know if theres a difference? I cant really see one!

i can see a difference :happydance:



KellyC75 said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> I know...... if you leave the house for half an hour, you never know how many pages you are going to come back to!!!
> 
> Or how many new babies you may come back to! :baby::baby::baby::baby:
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd just add a quick piccie of Ailsa for those who aren't on FBClick to expand...
> 
> How adorable....:cloud9: Where did you get her sleepsuit from, my DS2 loves ladybirds! :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> samantha.xo said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh I'm so nervous now! I've been all calm and organised through the whole pregnancy, and now I just feel the total opposite! Please tell me I'm not alone :( I can't believe I'm 36 weeks and at ANY time, my whole life will change even more than it has already!Click to expand...
> 
> No, you are certainly not alone :hugs: I have 2 Sons already & am feeling anxious how my life is about to change (again!) :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Well my mum and dad has offered to pay the deposit on the cottage we went and seenClick to expand...
> 
> Thats amazing, how kind of your Parents :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Visit went well, got the stuff I need except the gas and air as here they bring it with them when they come out.Click to expand...
> 
> Shame.....You could have had some fun with the gas&air! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> so here is my full term bump!! I know I'm a day early but dont think it matters! first one is 33 weeks - dont know if theres a difference? I cant really see one!Click to expand...
> 
> Lovely bump Ness...:kiss: Ava has defo grown :baby:
> 
> Ducky....:hugs: Get well soon :flower:Click to expand...

Ino i feel so lucky they no i really wont to get settled before baby pops out.



KellyC75 said:


> Well Girls, ive had a terrible afternoon/evening :cry:
> 
> As some of you may remember, my Boxer dog has cancer (was diagnosed a year ago) in his throat. He has had a year of chemo, which kept the tumour stable & kept him happy....He is such a lively, happy Boy
> 
> Well, today, I was sat on the sofa with him & he turned, looked at me & tipped upside down, then fell on the floor, layed upside down & I honestly thought he had died
> 
> He then turned up the right way, but appeared to not move, I was on the phone to the vets by this time.....He then gradually started moving & got up...But was a little shakey
> 
> Ive taken him to the vets to be checked over & spoke to his cancer specialist vets & they (sadly) think that the tumour is now pressing on his spinal cord...Which caused him to have a 'fit'
> 
> He is fine now, thank goodness & he was treated to a cheeseburger from McDs on the way home :winkwink:
> 
> However they say we could see another 'fit' tonite, or could be a few weeks, no-one knows...:nope:
> 
> But I have said that if they come too soon, it will be time to say our goodbyes :cry: We DO NOT want him to suffer :nope:
> 
> ..............It really put my moaning about aches & pains into perspective & tbh, I dont want LO to arrive early now....Want to spend as much time with my dog

Awk im so sorry to hear about your dog, we had a springer frrom a pup an at the age of 11 we found out she had a tumour but vet said she was to old to operate on she lived till she was 19 which is great for a dog and had a wonderful live. And your dog is very lucky getting mcdonalds lol


----------



## YoungNImum

I went down to the towns x-mas fair tonight me, OH my sister an her wee one was nice getting out but walked down and back an it was bloody freezin, my back is killing me and think iv got the start of a cold coming on.


----------



## xkirstyx

i make my OH sleep in with jack now coz i move round so much at night and end up in tears in the middle of night from spd felt really sorry for him but im sleeping so much better now coz i have all the bed to myself!


----------



## spencerbear

I sometimes make mine sleep on the 2 seater sofa and he can go to bed when i cant handle the pain anymore


----------



## YoungNImum

xkirstyx said:


> i make my OH sleep in with jack now coz i move round so much at night and end up in tears in the middle of night from spd felt really sorry for him but im sleeping so much better now coz i have all the bed to myself!

I feel bad some mornings, when i wake up an find OH curled up on sofa then says its ok i thought youd like a good nights sleep you where moaning and groaning all night, i have to admitt tho i do get a great nights sleep when i have the bed to myself, but i like waking up and having OH to cuddle till i go back to sleep.


----------



## sammiwry

I'm a wriggler anyway in my sleep but apparently I'm a lot worse at the moment :-(


----------



## lozzy21

I took Niamh out in the pram on the bus today, felt so strange being in town with no bump. Was shatterd when i got back, futherst iv walked in about 5 weeks


----------



## ducky1502

Aawwww how lovely lozzy. Must be SO nice having her here. Think most of us are EXTREMELY jealous right now lol.


----------



## lozzy21

Hhehehehehe sorry girls, it still strange having her here, feels like some ones going to come take her back


----------



## KellyC75

YoungNImum said:


> Awk im so sorry to hear about your dog, we had a springer frrom a pup an at the age of 11 we found out she had a tumour but vet said she was to old to operate on she lived till she was 19 which is great for a dog and had a wonderful live. And your dog is very lucky getting mcdonalds lol

Weve had our Boy from a Pup too & he turned 11 in July, so he has had a very good life, I know....:hugs: However he is still so full of life, it makes it really tough


:hugs:Thankyou to everyone for your lovely thoughts :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs:Nite Girls & Thanks again :hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

lozzy21 said:


> Hhehehehehe sorry girls, it still strange having her here, feels like some ones going to come take her back

Are you breastfeeding at all or just on bottles? How are you finding the sleep thing? I really would love to know how big she would have been if you'd made it to 40wks or potentially even 42wks :shock:


----------



## lozzy21

ducky1502 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Hhehehehehe sorry girls, it still strange having her here, feels like some ones going to come take her back
> 
> Are you breastfeeding at all or just on bottles? How are you finding the sleep thing? I really would love to know how big she would have been if you'd made it to 40wks or potentially even 42wks :shock:Click to expand...

Im expressing and topping up with formula, I started of BF but with the jaundice she got too sleepy to feed so we needed to get the milk into her anyway we could and she hasent managed to latch on since, iv got some nipple shields so we will try again tomorrow.

I dont think she would have got to full term, even though she was early shes fully cooked.


----------



## ducky1502

You just cook your babies well :) 

Awww its great that you're still managing to give her breast milk. Hope you manage to get her to latch soon, if not at least you can express. Is the jaundice all sorted now?


----------



## lozzy21

Yep, she had her last lot of bloods done yesterday and they were fine


----------



## Nessicle

Sorry everyone is in pain tonight :( me too I've had very strong BHs they're getting stronger everyday! Had bad backache and period pains but died down a bit now thankfully and stabbing pains in my foof! 

Sammi I've got Ava sliding her feet down my ribs all the time and kicking/stretching out to the sides my tummy is sore! 

Lozzy great news about Niamh hope she can get to grips with breast feeding for you cos I know how much you wanted to!


----------



## lozzy21

Thanks ness, if she dosent its not the end of the world, she got some so im happy

Heres a pic of her when she was half an hour old, you can realy see the brusing on this one

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/75817_10150349067070008_857650007_15813723_7992902_n.jpg


----------



## ducky1502

Oh my god lozzy, that's a very bruised baby! It's amazing how quickly it's all cleared up.


----------



## xkirstyx

omg lozzy look at her! amazing how much its cleared!


----------



## lozzy21

I know, hopefully it will all be gone by next week and we can have profesional pictures taken.


----------



## EmyDra

Bless her wee heart! Poor little sweetie. x


----------



## xkirstyx

aw that will be fab! cant wait to see them :D hows andrew taken to daddyhood? x


----------



## lozzy21

Hes loving it, still on cloud 9. He told me of this morning for hogging her because he wanted a cuddle


----------



## xkirstyx

awww bless hehe x


----------



## ducky1502

Awwww i love that! Telling you off for hogging her.


----------



## ducky1502

Omg 38wks..... 14 days or about 24 days max!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Ouch Lozzy poor little lady!! It is amazing how fast it's settled though! Yeah defo not the end if the world if she doesnt take to breastfeeding you have your lil girl and that's all that matters!!

Right little Ava your time is up munckin time to come out!! I've been in bed since 10pm wad really tired and.....can't get damn comfy!!! Was so frustrated I threw a pillow across the room in a tantrum :haha: 

Anyway ended up getting up poor OH only has5 hours til he gets up for work!


----------



## spencerbear

Morning :friends:

Well ive got up, put washing on and tumble dryer. Have made a cup of tea and taken more pain killers. Time to update on pc and watch all my programmes that i store up each day lol how bad is it when im seriously thinking of starting on the pineapple at this time of day????

Congrats to anyone going up today x x


----------



## Nessicle

I feel like joining you on the pineapple front my food shop isn't getting delivered til 5pm tonight ugh!! I'm watching 10 years younger on home & health! Ava keeps ramming her bum and feet in my ribs its painful!


----------



## spencerbear

Wow lozzy that is some bruising she had, really good that it faded so quickly


----------



## spencerbear

Top of my bump is cushioned by placenta. I get punched in hips instead


----------



## Mincholada

*RANT ON* stupid, stupid work!!!!!!!!!! went in today on thanksgiving to work and since i was off tuesday and wednesday, saw the schedule for next week for the first time. can you believe it? they scheduled me another 11 hour shift at 39 weeks pregnant for next friday! and despite me telling them, i'll no longer work in the "stair part" of the restaurant, they scheduled me AGAIN in there for tuesday night. aaaaaaaaah!!! well, i guess i can hope that all these stairs will finally bring on labor and i won't make it to friday's 11 hours on my feet serving at two parties (which means pushing chairs, tables & big chafers around). what i really don't understand is that a woman who has been pregnant before herself, is doing the schedule & although i understand i'm not the only one moaning about the schedule, i'm the only one that far along in pregnancy & she can't even look at my schedule in particular for a minute to make sure it's humane??? grrrr! well, i'm gonna try to get rid of one of the parties on friday, but usually that's not really successful. *RANT OFF*

this situation is really killing me. i was thinking about taking the last week, 39 to 40 weeks, off, but since i can only take 4 weeks of personal leave, what happens if little lady decides to only come out with 42 weeks??? i'd have to be back at work at least part-time after she's one week old :( otherwise i'll lose my job & although they usually rehire, how can i be sure of that? plus i'd lose my just acquired benefits of being on a (lousy) health insurance... if i learned one thing through all of this, then it will be that if i'll ever get pregnant again in the states, it will only happen after i've been with an employer for at least 1 year & i'm salaried and not hourly employed.

besides that usual rant topic, i finally started washing baby clothes and un-boxing baby items and putting them in their "departments" (kitchen, bathroom, bedroom, closet)! YAY ME! :)

got another pineapple yesterday. it's getting ripe and i'll be right there on the pineapple eviction front again with you ness & emma. i heard it takes 7 whole ones though to get enough of the stuff that "may" bring labor on. talking about sore mouth.... ;)

let's see who's next with baby!!! lots of volunteers i know :) my LO needs to stay put til sunday, when my birth "partner" will be back from holidays.

well, work in the AM for the next three days. hate this change from evening/night to morning shifts. if i had such thing as a sleep rhythm, it'll go right down the drain again.

good night/morning :)


----------



## spencerbear

Jenny, i really dont know how you manage to work those hours, i couldnt do it. Stupid work scheduling you those sorts of hours, hope you manage to get rid of one of the parties :hugs:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
haven't read back yet... I have woken with a sore throat, stuffy nose and a cough :( boo.
But on the up side, my SIL arrives today!! :) and I am 36 weeks :yipee: as well as Mizze !!! :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Well i dont think ive slept a wink! Ive had on/off period pain and backache all night, ive taken 4 paracetamol (on 2 seperate times lol) and its still not eased!!! Wondering if this is the start for me or not :shrug: its so hard as with jake i just woke up and my waters broke so i knew i was in labour but really dont know this time!!! Still sent hubby to work tho even though hes driving all over london today :wacko:


----------



## spencerbear

hopefully it is the start for you kerrie x


----------



## Kerrieann

i doubt it, ive had a couple of night similar but this is the worst so far, bh are about 7-9 mins apart and quiet stong so fingers crossed! Dont want to get my hopes up tho, also just lost some more plug :shrug: unless thats what the pain was?! oh i dunno lol, its all just a guessing game eh? x


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo fingers crossed kerrie!

Right madden, this is a nice request from your mummy, please feel free to make your appearance any time now. I don't care what time of day you decide you'd like to start making your entrance but I want to meet you before it snows like crazy


----------



## cho

woah you girls really arnt sleeping well ay!
Kerrie hope its the start for you, i had back ache so bad last night that i thought it might have been my turn but seems i will be at the end of the queue xx


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Hhehehehehe sorry girls, it still strange having her here, feels like some ones going to come take her back

Aw - I can really imagine feeling like that. But poor poor Niamh's bruised face!



ducky1502 said:


> Omg 38wks..... 14 days or about 24 days max!!!!

Congrats Ducky - 36 weeks for me! 



wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> haven't read back yet... I have woken with a sore throat, stuffy nose and a cough :( boo.
> But on the up side, my SIL arrives today!! :) and I am 36 weeks :yipee: as well as Mizze !!! :)

:yipee: I have a cold and DH is freaking out - we heard the girl who lost her baby had flu - now Ive no idea yet whether she had proper flu or just a cold which would be is completely incidental but I am to ring MW at 9 and check - Just in case I will also be dropping into Dr's to arrange flu jab - meant to do it before but kept forgetting. 



Kerrieann said:


> Well i dont think ive slept a wink! Ive had on/off period pain and backache all night, ive taken 4 paracetamol (on 2 seperate times lol) and its still not eased!!! Wondering if this is the start for me or not :shrug: its so hard as with jake i just woke up and my waters broke so i knew i was in labour but really dont know this time!!! Still sent hubby to work tho even though hes driving all over london today :wacko:

Oh Kerri - lets hope this is the proper start of something!! FX. 



c.holdway said:


> woah you girls really arnt sleeping well ay!
> Kerrie hope its the start for you, i had back ache so bad last night that i thought it might have been my turn but seems i will be at the end of the queue xx

Nope Charlotte - fear not - im well behind you all! No Baby for me I will bet for 4 weeks yet :baby::baby:

Off to see the real nappy lady at 10 today - she is giving a talk in a local library. 

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

soooooo tired! iv been up since 4.30 was really sick thanks to really bad acid reflux :( 

jenny i really dunno how u can cope doing that at ur work but i can understand why ur doing it, is there no one u can swap with so u dont need to work at the stairs?

eeeeeeeeeek kerrie fx this is the start of something for you!!!! :dust:


----------



## WILSMUM

lozzy21 said:


> I took Niamh out in the pram on the bus today, felt so strange being in town with no bump. Was shatterd when i got back, futherst iv walked in about 5 weeks

Ailsa and I haven't been out since we got home from hospital yet! The whole town are dying to see her, everytime James goes out they ask after us and ask when we'll be out!!!
Its the Christmas Lights switch on tonight and was hoping to go to that but think its gonna be a bit too cold for Ailsa really but theres a Christmas Craft Fair on at the Community Centre on Sunday so think that might well be her first outing!!

i got up this morning and can actually don't feel dizzy everytime I stand up and am an awful lot less sore, DH was up all night with Ailsa (she was a bit constipated bless her) so they're both still in bed asleep and my mums just taken Wil to school and I've been putting some washing on and tidying the kitchen, which there is no wayI would have been able to do any of that yesterday!! DH'll give me a right telling off when he gets up!!

Got the MW coming tomorrow to weigh Ailsa and do her heel prick blood test and take my stitches out, really really not looking forward to that at all!


----------



## mummyclo

Thanks for the P.M Anouska! :hugs:
Morning Ladies :flower:
Hope this is it for you Kerrie!
x


----------



## Pixxie

ooh sounds good Kerrie! :dust: 

I've had a few niggles in the night but nothing major :( 
SIL is going in to be induced today as she is now 12 days overdue :shock: So I should have a lovely new nephew to snuggle soon! 

Going to collect my pram tomorrow and going to get OH up in a bit to finish the nursery off (minus curtains) so we can put the furniture back in. 

It's one of OH's best friends birthdays today but unfortunately we have to celebrate it without him as he died in June 2009, we were hoping LO might be born today but chances are slim. Mabel, if you could exit before 12am that would be great! :thumbup: 

Hope everyone else is ok this morning! xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

ducky1502 said:


> Omg 38wks..... 14 days or about 24 days max!!!!

yay congrats :thumbup:



wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> haven't read back yet... I have woken with a sore throat, stuffy nose and a cough :( boo.
> But on the up side, my SIL arrives today!! :) and I am 36 weeks :yipee: as well as Mizze !!! :)

congrats wishing and Mizze on 36 weeks :thumbup:

Kerrie - hope it moves along nicely for you.



I had another rubbish night sleep. Just tossing and turning and bad reflux. Got about 3 hours on and off.

Have a friend coming over today with her 3 year old so I'd better go tidy up!!

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## GoogilyBear

OKay bad night sleep for me too :/ Rang midwife yesterday evening and she said my body is deffinatly gettin ready she didnt tell me if bumpy was engaged tho, but i was in too much pain to notice if she did say. 
She sent me to bed with paracitmol, but i didnt sleep a wink, so sat and watched my OH sleep for a while then watched the snow falling taking some pretty pictures :) (Im a photopragher lol) Paracitmol has eased the pain, and finally it went after a while.
But, after OH went to work, i managed to get an hour or so kip, but ive woken up with a red stye in my eye, exstremely sharpe stabbing pains down near my bladder, and my ear feels as though its blocked too. Hopefully thats just cos i slept on that side. But the pain when i stand, the stabbing pain... its actually unbearable :'(
OH should of been home today but been called in for overtime so if it gets worse its just gunna be me with you guys as support and the phone on stand by :s


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am getting a bit freaked out that if no progress in the next 4 days that I am really going to get induced next Tuesday :wacko:

On the positive side if I am induced on 30 November it is quite likely that I might actually get a 1 December baby!


----------



## Nessicle

Morning gals sorry you've all had shocking nights sleeps too :hugs: I went to bed at 10am and by 2am I was nearly crying cos I still hadnt got comfy and fallen asleep once. Decided to get up and came back upstairs at 6.30am when OH got up and proceeded to break down in tears :cry: managed about 2 hours but got my dad here fitting some doors now words can't describe how exhausted I feel. 

I want this baby out now!!! I feel guilty for wanting her out and not enjoying this part of pregnancy but I'm so fed up :( 

Kerrie hope labour is starting for you hun! 

Xx


----------



## carolyn_s

Hey ladies,

Just want to say congrats to all new mummies and stay strong to those of you in the home stretch!! not long to go now!! xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Ness I'm with you on that. Ive had some sleep but just couldn't get comfy so what sleep I did have was poor. Had an hour while dh was at the gym but want more :-(


----------



## mummyclo

My mum is coming round to help me "spring" clean in a bit coz i can't do anything really anymore :cry:
I feel sick today....sorta like a cross between morning sickness and how i feel when im nervous! :shrug:
Weird! 
:hugs: to everyone who is feeling crappy xx


----------



## xkirstyx

im just drinking my rlt then gonna try get jack to nap so i can sleep aswell!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Why is this sooo hard :brat:


----------



## Nessicle

Ugh were all suffering now aren't we?! 

Chloe sorry you feel rotten hun I've had bad guts and felt
Sick a lot lately too

Avas bum and feet are right in my lungs when I lay down too it's agony can't breath and can't sleep propped up cos my back aches too much :(

Sammi Congrats on full term!!


----------



## mummyclo

Whats up?


----------



## Nessicle

- Butterfly - said:


> Why is this sooo hard :brat:

:hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats on full term to you and nat too!


----------



## Nessicle

Oh yeah and Nat!


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls :flower:

Sorry for those that arent feeling great & with regard to the acid reflux, as you may know I have been having it seriously bad for months, well, ive stopped all the doctors tablets now, as they werent helping a great deal & im 'helping myself'.......Dont eat anything 'heavy' in the evenings, try gaviscon tablets (double action) they taste foul, but when your in pain, anything will be tried hey! (the liquid stopped helping, but the tablets are great) :thumbup:



ducky1502 said:


> Omg 38wks..... 14 days or about 24 days max!!!!

Woohoo!....:happydance: Congrats on 38 Weeks :happydance:



Nessicle said:


> Right little Ava your time is up munckin time to come out!!

Congrats on full term Ness....:happydance:



wishingforbub said:


> I am 36 weeks :yipee: as well as Mizze !!! :)



:happydance:Congrats on 36 weeks 'wishingforbub' & Mizzie....:happydance:



Kerrieann said:


> Well i dont think ive slept a wink! Ive had on/off period pain and backache all night, ive taken 4 paracetamol (on 2 seperate times lol) and its still not eased!!! Wondering if this is the start for me or not :shrug: its so hard as with jake i just woke up and my waters broke so i knew i was in labour but really dont know this time!!! Still sent hubby to work tho even though hes driving all over london today :wacko:

It could well be Kerrie, thats how labour started for me with DS2....Then I decided I would go to bed, as the pain wasnt 'that bad' (although every 5-8mins) I then forgot to go to the toilet, so stood up to go to bathroom & my waters went! :winkwink:

Good luck :hugs: FX


----------



## GoogilyBear

Girls i dont know what to di.. i cant go to the toilet without being in pain.. specially when i stand.. i am scared as i am all on my own, i can even stand up to go get the phone :'(


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats on full term Sammi & Nat :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

GoogilyBear said:


> Girls i dont know what to di.. i cant go to the toilet without being in pain.. specially when i stand.. i am scared as i am all on my own, i can even stand up to go get the phone :'(

Whats wrong?..:hugs:..Try crawling to the phone, slowly....Take it easy :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Kelly! Hope you don't suffer too bad with heartburn :hugs: 

Congrats Mizzenand wishingfor on 36'weeks!!


----------



## Nessicle

Googily call your midwife and have a relative or friend come round so you're not alone x


----------



## mummyclo

:sick:
Get to the phone an calll someone hun...if your in that much pain!
Gah i havent felt sick for ages :(


----------



## sammiwry

*touch wood* I don't feel sick today :) hoping it lasts! Keep getting sharp pains in my cervix though


----------



## nikki-lou25

Come on babies...head towards the light n you can have milk & mummy cuddles!!


----------



## till bob

lozzy21 said:


> Hhehehehehe sorry girls, it still strange having her here, feels like some ones going to come take her back

i know that feelin thats exactly how i was with tilly u just cant believe they r really urs u both just enjoy her hun shes beauitful u both sound like very proud parents xx



lozzy21 said:


> Thanks ness, if she dosent its not the end of the world, she got some so im happy
> 
> Heres a pic of her when she was half an hour old, you can realy see the brusing on this one
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/75817_10150349067070008_857650007_15813723_7992902_n.jpg

ah poor little thing glad shes all sorted now tho bless her x

mornin girls well i was up at 3 like most of u lol but came back to bed wen hubby and tilly got up about half 6 so managed to get a few more hours just cleaned the house so thats out the way now decidin wat to do today sorry everyones feelin ill but shudnt be long for us all now good luck kerrie look forward to hearin from u xx


----------



## xkirstyx

thanks for the tip kelly ill need to get the tablets and give them a try! my acid reflux is sooooo bad 2day :(


----------



## sammiwry

nikki-lou25 said:


> Come on babies...head towards the light n you can have milk & mummy cuddles!!

And maybe cuddles from everyone else who's excited to see you!


----------



## KellyC75

Catch up later Girls...:flower:

*10 days left for me & counting!* :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

Is the bfing any better Nikki? He is so cute! Makes me want my lil man so much more!


----------



## Nessicle

Sammi I e been getting those too also my discharge is a mixture of wet and snotty tmi sorry lol Not much of it though


----------



## nikki-lou25

It's still tough goin Chloe bit he seems to be gettin better! He's gettin a tinge if yellow now though do I'm gettin a bit worried but I'll ring my midwife today if she doesn't ring me first!


----------



## Nessicle

Aw hope he's ok Nikki! Have you done a birth story? Would love to read it!

I've decided I can't watch any more baby programmer like Baby Story or Portland Babies - I'm too jealous it's driving me insane lol! Speaking of Portland Babies doesnthe opening credits with the cartoon baby scare anyone else?!


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> i doubt it, ive had a couple of night similar but this is the worst so far, bh are about 7-9 mins apart and quiet stong so fingers crossed! Dont want to get my hopes up tho, also just lost some more plug :shrug: unless thats what the pain was?! oh i dunno lol, its all just a guessing game eh? x

Oooh lets hope this is the start of it for you hun :) x



sammiwry said:


> Ooo fingers crossed kerrie!
> 
> Right madden, this is a nice request from your mummy, please feel free to make your appearance any time now. I don't care what time of day you decide you'd like to start making your entrance but I want to meet you before it snows like crazy

I have been trying this approach for a few weeks now lol, Hope she comes soon for you :) x



GoogilyBear said:


> Girls i dont know what to di.. i cant go to the toilet without being in pain.. specially when i stand.. i am scared as i am all on my own, i can even stand up to go get the phone :'(

Try and take it easy, and as soon as you can get to the phone call your midwife :hugs:




nikki-lou25 said:


> Come on babies...head towards the light n you can have milk & mummy cuddles!!

Ahh thats soo sweet - hopefully some of our LO's will take note of your request :)


----------



## mrsbling

Nessicle said:


> Aw hope he's ok Nikki! Have you done a birth story? Would love to read it!
> 
> I've decided I can't watch any more baby programmer like Baby Story or Portland Babies - I'm too jealous it's driving me insane lol! Speaking of Portland Babies doesnthe opening credits with the cartoon baby scare anyone else?!

I have only watched a few, because everytime a baby is born I end up crying, so thought I would steer clear of the programmes instead :)


----------



## mummyclo

nikki-lou25 said:


> It's still tough goin Chloe bit he seems to be gettin better! He's gettin a tinge if yellow now though do I'm gettin a bit worried but I'll ring my midwife today if she doesn't ring me first!

Awwww, i hope it gets easier for you and that he is ok when the midwife comes. I think most babies get a little jaundice dont they?
Is he good at night?


----------



## mrsbling

I have just had poached eggs on toast with cracked black pepper and sea salt ............ my favourite breakfast :thumbup: 

I was quite lucky last night as I didnt have as much pain as normal (besides the carpel Tunnel) - but I did take 2 paracetamol before I went to bed. I did wake at 2.30am and wished it was 6.30 as I was just wide awake and couldnt get back to sleep!!

Hope everyone starts feeling a bit better soon - I know its really hard work when you are in pain, and you cant get any sleep - but it will all be worth it girls :) x


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Mrsbling! Think I'd feel better if I could sleep god knows how I'll get through labour this exhausted - I barely have enough energy to walk up the stairs!


----------



## Pixxie

Do you think if I just push hard enough baby will fall out? :roll: xx


----------



## mummyclo

Pixxie said:


> Do you think if I just push hard enough baby will fall out? :roll: xx

:rofl: NO! I had to push pretty hard to poo this morn...and he didn't come out!
Bloody hurt tho :wacko:


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Sammi I e been getting those too also my discharge is a mixture of wet and snotty tmi sorry lol Not much of it though

Mine goes from being quite snotty like to very wet to the point I think I've wet myself/peed myself but I havent :S sorry for tmi lol it's so confusing isnt it?!



I've just been on the phone to my mum to see if she has a wood plainer we can borrow and some paint we can steal and I asked about my old next door neighbours funeral and she said that his wife has asked if I'll be going but I've only got dungaree's and trackie bottoms that fit :S my work maternity trousers are navy blue so would they be more suitable??


----------



## mrsbling

I ate a whole pineapple last night - and you are suppose to eat 7 per day to have any effect????? HOW????? :shock:

I love pineapple, but I dont know how ANYONE can eat 7 whole pineapples in one day!

I also had loads of chillis in my Spaghetti Bolognese .... and plan to have more for tea tonight :thumbup: ...... although I do still believe she will only arrive when she is ready but its gonna be fun trying these different things :)


----------



## mummyclo

Im a bit worried about my discharge now...i think Lozzy said her waters were silky, and i think mine was a bit silky :sick:
I will call someone if my pad it soaked in an hour :o


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Do you think if I just push hard enough baby will fall out? :roll: xx
> 
> :rofl: NO! I had to push pretty hard to poo this morn...and he didn't come out!
> Bloody hurt tho :wacko:Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing! :rofl:


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> Im a bit worried about my discharge now...i think Lozzy said her waters were silky, and i think mine was a bit silky :sick:
> I will call someone if my pad it soaked in an hour :o

Oooooh hope this is it for you! :dust: xxx


----------



## mummyclo

mrsbling said:


> I ate a whole pineapple last night - and you are suppose to eat 7 per day to have any effect????? HOW????? :shock:
> 
> I love pineapple, but I dont know how ANYONE can eat 7 whole pineapples in one day!
> 
> I also had loads of chillis in my Spaghetti Bolognese .... and plan to have more for tea tonight :thumbup: ...... although I do still believe she will only arrive when she is ready but its gonna be fun trying these different things :)

Mayb if you liquidised the pineapples and drunk it? :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Thats ok Pixxie I like to share! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Im a bit worried about my discharge now...i think Lozzy said her waters were silky, and i think mine was a bit silky :sick:
> I will call someone if my pad it soaked in an hour :o

fingers crossed this is it!



mummyclo said:


> :rofl: Thats ok Pixxie I like to share! :haha:

you trying to steal my clown crown?


----------



## ducky1502

Happy new wks for everyone!!

To all full term babies will you please follow the signs to the exit.... Your mummies want to meet you nkw!!!


----------



## mummyclo

I would never steal your crown sammi! :kiss:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> I would never steal your crown sammi! :kiss:

It's ok I can share it :D


----------



## Nut_Shake

MORNING EVERYONE!

Had a quick glance at what people have been talking about:

Def keep an eye on the pad mummyclo!

And 7 pineapples a day?!?!???! You'd bloody end up giving birth to a pineapple!!


37 WEEKS TODAY!! EEEEKINGS!!


----------



## Pixxie

Congrats on full term Nat! :dance: xx


----------



## mummyclo

Just lost more plug!!! My mums getting too excited :rofl:


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> Just lost more plug!!! My mums getting too excited :rofl:

:happydance: come on lets make it 18 Dreamers! xx


----------



## mummyclo

Im bouncing....lets hope that works :rofl:
Im not really in pain tho so....don't think it will be today :(


----------



## sammiwry

Come on Chloe!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

OMG Chloe!!! :wohoo:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Chloe I hope this is it for you! I felt sick the mornin I started in labour! My waters went with a gush but they trickled til I delivered & they were strange, like thick water?? Hard to describe!!


----------



## mummyclo

Erm i feel sick! :o
I keep loosing plug! I will just wait and see :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

I lost my plug over a number of days but once it had red in it I only had a day before my waters went pop :) good luck, got everything crossed!


----------



## mummyclo

I feel really anxious and weird :rofl:
At least it is nice and clean, after my mum came! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Me and rox need to move from the sofa before dh gets home. But she's asleep and I'm comfy


----------



## mummyclo

WHy do u need to move?? Its ok to be a bit lazy! :haha:
My flat is nice and clean....and ive done nothing today!
I just bloody hope this baby is coming out :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> WHy do u need to move?? Its ok to be a bit lazy! :haha:
> My flat is nice and clean....and ive done nothing today!
> I just bloody hope this baby is coming out :cry:

Because we've not moved since dh went to work this morning lol! He's just walked into us exactly as he left us


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lol my house was a tip Chloe! Lucky u havin a nice clean house! Lol my midwife even washed up while I was in labour :haha:

Gawd my washin n ironin pile is outta control


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: 
She washed up!! Its ok to leave everything Nikki! You just brought a gorgeous lil man into the world! Bet your tired anyway! Get some rest woman! :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

I am so bored....need to keep myself occupied to distract myself!
Just got up and cervix pain nearly knocked me over! :rofl:
Where is everyone today??
x


----------



## xkirstyx

chloe!!!! eeeeeeeeek :dust: hope things start off soon for you!

me and jack went for a nap thats us just up!


----------



## mummyclo

I am bloody tired....
Has anyone heard form Ducky? She wasn't well yesterday was she, just wondering if she is ok! I hope she is resting! :)


----------



## xkirstyx

no was hoping there was an update from her, hope shes feeling better 2day!


----------



## mummyclo

I feel like this baby is never going to come out! :cry:


----------



## spencerbear

c.holdway said:


> woah you girls really arnt sleeping well ay!
> Kerrie hope its the start for you, i had back ache so bad last night that i thought it might have been my turn but seems i will be at the end of the queue xx

More than 2 hours would be nice, really struggling to cope on this little sleep and im really not a nice person to be around, poor becca :cry:



sammiwry said:


> Ness I'm with you on that. Ive had some sleep but just couldn't get comfy so what sleep I did have was poor. Had an hour while dh was at the gym but want more :-(

I really cant go bac to sleep during the day, its not fair, my body onl lets me do that if im really ill



KellyC75 said:


> Catch up later Girls...:flower:
> 
> *10 days left for me & counting!* :cloud9::happydance:

ME TOO :happydance::happydance:



mummyclo said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Do you think if I just push hard enough baby will fall out? :roll: xx
> 
> :rofl: NO! I had to push pretty hard to poo this morn...and he didn't come out!
> Bloody hurt tho :wacko:Click to expand...

I sometimes get the feeling that baby could fall out when on the toilet, i know it wont be still....



mrsbling said:


> I ate a whole pineapple last night - and you are suppose to eat 7 per day to have any effect????? HOW????? :shock:
> 
> I love pineapple, but I dont know how ANYONE can eat 7 whole pineapples in one day!
> 
> I also had loads of chillis in my Spaghetti Bolognese .... and plan to have more for tea tonight :thumbup: ...... although I do still believe she will only arrive when she is ready but its gonna be fun trying these different things :)

Couldnt manage more than 1 0r 2, no way 7 

Ive just been and got my christmas cards etc, ready to post at the end of next week. Not sure i will feel like it much week after.
Also paid last little bit on my pram and they will deliver it for me this afternoon, cant wait to have a play. Bought beccas pram, like mine but in pink, which is her gift from the new baby......hoping im all organised now


----------



## till bob

afternoon girls well iv been cleanin all mornin even tho supposed to be restin cant help myself and nikki id come do urs for u if i was nearer im obsessed with a tidy house at the min lol im just lyin on the bed now tho tryin to chill out hope this is a sign of sumthin for u chloe wish it was for me to but i will wait my turn xx


----------



## sammiwry

Chloe I went to get dressed an do the washing up! Just doing my lunch now and will go to tesco when dh goes to the gym again in a bit


----------



## xkirstyx

awwwww chloe :hugs: i think ur gonna have ur baby soooooon. i have a feeling he will be in ur arms by next end of next week, dont stress ur body is doing all the right things, uv lost ur plug ur having pains ur body is getting ready!
im having really strong BH but not even lost a tiny bit of my plug yet. with jack my waters went the night i lost my plug then jack was born the next day! 

:hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Pixxie

Ducky updated her facebook a couple of hours ago xxx


----------



## Mizze

Congratulations to everyone who has reached full term today!! 



Nut_Shake said:


> MORNING EVERYONE!
> 
> Had a quick glance at what people have been talking about:
> 
> Def keep an eye on the pad mummyclo!
> 
> And 7 pineapples a day?!?!???! *You'd bloody end up giving birth to a pineapple!!*
> 
> 37 WEEKS TODAY!! EEEEKINGS!!

:rofl: I LOVE pineapple but NO WAY could I eat 7! 7 for gawds sake. 



nikki-lou25 said:


> Lol my house was a tip Chloe! Lucky u havin a nice clean house! Lol my midwife even washed up while I was in labour :haha:
> 
> Gawd my washin n ironin pile is outta control

Wow - I want that midwife! 

Chloe - good luck hon lets hope its the start. 

I wonder how Kerri is getting on and how is Ducky doing - do we know?

Anyone heard from Googlibear - dont like that she couldnt get to a phone - hope she is okay. 

Im tired now - spent the morning at a Mum and Baby group learing about real nappies and seeing lots of lovely babies!!:happydance::happydance:
I want my baby! There was one baby there called Branwen who was just GORGEOUS - Almost ran away with her - she was 15 weeks and so beautiful!!

They were a really nice group. 

Im feeling slightly sick but thats because Ive just eaten 4 peices of homemade short bread in a row :sick:

Im sorry everyone is feeling pants today. :hugs::hugs: feel a bit tired but had a reasonable night's sleep thankfully. 

Sleet here with us - bitterly cold but yukky - no snow for me yet! 

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Has Kerrie been on today? Wonder if she's in labour! Hope so!!

My friend has not long left so will be having a nap soon - so so tired!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze - glad you enjoyed the mum and baby club x


----------



## mummyclo

I hope Kerrie and Googli are ok! 
Aren't we all so caring! :hugs:
I am trying to get all my xmas pressies sorted today (via internet) obviously!


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrie wrote on facebook about an hour ago saying 5 days left so hopefully she's ok.

Haven't heard anything from googily though :-s


----------



## Nessicle

hi girls, well I'm finally up and dressed, managed an extra hours sleep this morning til about 12.30pm I'm so exhausted. Spencer I'm the same I'm crying constantly my anxiety is sky high and if I dont start sleeping I'm terrified my depression is going to kick in :cry: I would be able to cope with this wait to baby coming if I could sleep and get comfy 

Chloe sounding ace for you hun!! 

Ava has dropped I'm pretty sure, I can breath more easily and the pains and pressure in my hips is really strong and cervical pain is strong too and on and off crampiness again!I need to keep busy to distract me but moving around is agony I dont know how you girls can clean your houses I can barely walk to the toilet!

Got to go to the bank soon when OH gets home, it looks freezing out there dont want to go out!


----------



## mummyclo

Awww Ness :hugs:
I am just trying to keep busy and ignore it.....
Silly question? What are you getting LO for Christmas..im not sure what to get.
What toys are good for babies...i could get some stuff to last him a few months :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Chloe gonna discuss my anxiety and fears for depression with my midwife at my 38 week appointment, not sure how much longer I can cope with zero sleep every night :( 

Im not getting Ava anything she'll get enough from relatives


----------



## mummyclo

Make sure you do talk to her...thats what they are there for :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

We aren't getting madden anything, family will be getting him presents


----------



## till bob

iv brought phoebe loads of things sum clothes, soft toys that vibrate and make noices rattles she can hold wen abit older, an activity thing for pram toys that u squeeze and they squeak, plastic keys that play tunes, mostly from mothercare and elc they were all in the sale to be fair so havent spent a fortune my whole family have brought for her 2 x


----------



## xkirstyx

i was just thinking see how baby might not engage till i go into labour does that mean im gonna have probs with breathing right till she is here! noooooooo i really cant cope! finding it really hard sometimes :(


----------



## Nessicle

yeah Gemma I've bought her tons of clothes and a play mat and bouncer etc already and family have bought rattles etc and sure she'll get lots for xmas anyway! 

I will do Chloe I think the fact I want to cry constantly is setting off alarm bells for me - I expect some hormonal tears but I'm seriously feeling really down xx


----------



## Nessicle

xkirstyx said:


> i was just thinking see how baby might not engage till i go into labour does that mean im gonna have probs with breathing right till she is here! noooooooo i really cant cope! finding it really hard sometimes :(

aw hope baby drops for you hun just because some second babies dont engage til labour doesnt mean others dont she could well engage before

a yoga friend told me to sit on the gym ball and raise my arms one at a time so right one first, raise it in the air above your head and lean over to the left to extend your abdomen and release some pressure on your lungs, hold it for a few seconds til you get some relief and then do the other side, it really helps xx


----------



## Nessicle

does anyone watch that dinner date on channel 3 at 2pm I love it!


----------



## xkirstyx

awww ness :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

Nessicle said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> i was just thinking see how baby might not engage till i go into labour does that mean im gonna have probs with breathing right till she is here! noooooooo i really cant cope! finding it really hard sometimes :(
> 
> aw hope baby drops for you hun just because some second babies dont engage til labour doesnt mean others dont she could well engage before
> 
> a yoga friend told me to sit on the gym ball and raise my arms one at a time so right one first, raise it in the air above your head and lean over to the left to extend your abdomen and release some pressure on your lungs, hold it for a few seconds til you get some relief and then do the other side, it really helps xxClick to expand...

thanks hunny ill give that a try!


----------



## mummyclo

Its just your hormones hun, especially if you are uncomfortable, i feel like crying most of the time tbh! 
Im sure if you let her know how your feeling she will advise you of what she or you can do to help :)


----------



## till bob

well why dont u just wrap sumthings up for her in case shes here thats wat im doin iv brought loads of clothes for her but left certain things for xmas items that iv brought her and tilly the same like a really cute black and white spotted skirt cant wait to c them both in it together cruel mother eh!! obviously i wont be wrappin the play gym and swing but just the little things if she is here for xmas and tilly wud be openin her presents i wud want phoebe to have stuff to thats just me tho x


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Kirsty :flower: the good thing is I'm recognising the feelings of impending doom that come with depression and tiredness is definitely triggering it maybe she can give me something I dont know, will be seeing her a week on Tuesday things might pick up before then. 

yeah give it a go it really does open all your rib cage cavity up and give you some form of relief!


----------



## mummyclo

Yea i watch that Ness! :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

i always try and guess which girl the guy will go for - men are so shallow they always pick the prettiest! Just pmsl at that guy just now who really liked that girl with the dark hair and they went out for a date and she was just not in to him - talk about clutching at straws thinking they were having a great night :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

SO in my basket is....
Activity Catipillar
Soft Cubes
Cute Reindeer teddy
My first Christmas bauble


----------



## xkirstyx

sounds good chloe!

jack was 6weeks old last xmas and i got him loads of different teething toys, cubes, teddy from argos with different textures, ring stacker and a stocking that had teething toys, dummys, socks in it


----------



## till bob

sounds good kirsty and chloe same sort of things iv got i know they wont understand but hey i cant help myself lol i did look at those soft cubes they have got the pink ones in asda maybe ill get then 2 lol xx


----------



## mummyclo

Thats him sorted then....just OH and mum and dad to do :cry:
Even tho OH's xbox was really his christmas pressie :haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

lozzy21 said:


> Thanks ness, if she dosent its not the end of the world, she got some so im happy
> 
> Heres a pic of her when she was half an hour old, you can realy see the brusing on this one
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/75817_10150349067070008_857650007_15813723_7992902_n.jpg

Awk poor little thing, but from your avatar pic it has cleared up pretty well so far?



mummyclo said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Do you think if I just push hard enough baby will fall out? :roll: xx
> 
> :rofl: NO! I had to push pretty hard to poo this morn...and he didn't come out!
> Bloody hurt tho :wacko:Click to expand...


:haha::haha:



Nessicle said:


> does anyone watch that dinner date on channel 3 at 2pm I love it!

Yes i love it, altho not many of them actually go on a 2nd date after the show which is abit pointless


----------



## YoungNImum

Well i got the cottage ladies iv had a big grin on my face since we rang the guy last night, just need to get sofa, fridge freezer bed washing machine etc, but i cant wait till i have it all sorted an able to move in, going to give the deposit to him tomoz hopefully see if i can get some pics.


----------



## mummyclo

Yey thats good news about the cottage! :happydance:
I got free delivery too! I love it when i don't have to pay delivery :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats NImum! 

Rox has just fallen asleep after having a manic hour or 2 getting her legs dirty


----------



## mummyclo

Getting her legs dirty! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

thats great news youngnimum!

I just broke down to OH crying :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Getting her legs dirty! :haha:

She's just dirty where she's run and caught the insides of her other legs with mud lol. We only bathed her Sunday :-(



Nessicle said:


> thats great news youngnimum!
> 
> I just broke down to OH crying :cry:

:( :hugs: you able to speak to your midwife before your appointment to see if she's got any suggestions for the mean time?


----------



## till bob

ah ness please talk to ur midwife before ur appointment before things get any worse xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ness I'd speak to your gp or midwife hun!


----------



## mummyclo

:hugs: Ness :hugs:


----------



## YoungNImum

mummyclo said:


> Yey thats good news about the cottage! :happydance:
> I got free delivery too! I love it when i don't have to pay delivery :haha:




sammiwry said:


> Congrats NImum!
> 
> Rox has just fallen asleep after having a manic hour or 2 getting her legs dirty




Nessicle said:


> thats great news youngnimum!
> 
> I just broke down to OH crying :cry:

Thank you all :hugs:

Its in the country which is a bonus i was brought up in the country and dont no if i could cope living in a busy town id prob jump at every little sound :blush:


----------



## xkirstyx

i agree with the others ness u really need to talk to gp or mw :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Pixxie

:hugs: Aw Ness, make sure you speak to your midwife! 

I know how you feel though, I'm really worried about how I will be after bubs is born. I'm hoping I'll be fine but with my history I can't help but think I wont be. These hormones are wreaking havoc with me right now and I bet it's going to be horrible when I have that sudden drop. I'll be speaking to the midwife on Tuesday about it myself xxx


----------



## Mizze

Hey Ness :hugs:

You are recognising your symptoms which is really good. PM me if you want to have a chat as ive suffered myself in the past too. 

Sleep deprivation is a well recognised as a form of torture so it WILL have a huge effect on your mental and physical wellbeing. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks girls I'm sorry I don't mean to bring everyone else down too :cry: 

I feel like a right wimp :( it's a vicious cycle cos it's the tiredness making me feel like this yet I can't sleep. Pixxie that's another thing I wakeful talk to midwife about the hormone drop! I'll see how I feel tomorrow and if I still feel like this I'll make a GP appt I promise xx


----------



## Kerrieann

afternoon girls, havnt been on as been with my mum all day and havnt seen her for 2 months! Well the bh stopped at around 11am, so i had them for over 8 hours but they just stopped, they were really strong too :cry: ive been walking around town all afternoon but am now in pain in my groin and i cant walk :cry: i just want my baby out :cry:


----------



## till bob

ah kerrie really thought that was it for u today well im sure it cant be long things seem to be headin in the right direction hun xx


----------



## xkirstyx

aw kerrie that sucks big time! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> Yey thats good news about the cottage! :happydance:
> I got free delivery too! I love it when i don't have to pay delivery :haha:




Nessicle said:


> Thanks girls I'm sorry I don't mean to bring everyone else down too :cry:
> 
> I feel like a right wimp :( it's a vicious cycle cos it's the tiredness making me feel like this yet I can't sleep. Pixxie that's another thing I wakeful talk to midwife about the hormone drop! I'll see how I feel tomorrow and if I still feel like this I'll make a GP appt I promise xx

You didnt bring us down sweetie - we are just concerned - just as you would be if it were one of us. :hugs::hugs:

Dont feel like a wimp - you arent getting any sleep, you have had pain for months add hormones to that and bingo! I am very pleased to know you will speak to the GP tomorrow if you need to. Good girl. xx 

Kerri - have just seen that your BH have stopped - what a shame. :hugs:

Mizze xxx


----------



## mummyclo

:hugs: Kerrie!
I thought today was it for me...but noting now :cry:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pixxie said:


> :hugs: Aw Ness, make sure you speak to your midwife!
> 
> I know how you feel though, I'm really worried about how I will be after bubs is born. I'm hoping I'll be fine but with my history I can't help but think I wont be. These hormones are wreaking havoc with me right now and I bet it's going to be horrible when I have that sudden drop. I'll be speaking to the midwife on Tuesday about it myself xxx

 Sending you big hugs ness :hugs: My emotional state after Rosie is here is my biggest fear to be honest. I have managed to keep my emotions under control in most part. I find whenever the tears start Rosie starts really booting me and I imagine it's Mollie whispering to her to kick me - Mollie hated me crying. It is so very difficult especially when we're not sleeping properly. As Mizze has said - the good thing is that you are recognising your emotions so you should seek out help :hugs:

Chloe - we are just buying Rosie a few little bits - I particularly like https://www.lamazetoys.co.uk/ - you can buy these from Tesco's too. They are very well made and very imaginative and not very expensive :thumbup:

I managed to get about an hour's sleep but I'm still really tired :cry: I am going out for a friend for a meal tonight too - she has been planning this for a couple of months now and I really don't want to let her down. :dohh:


----------



## mummyclo

Why do we all feel crap! :hugs: for everyone!!
and :dust: for those who want it :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Aww chloe :hugs: its horrible, i hate false labour but am thining it must be doing something so maybe my cervix is thinning i dunno :shrug: the pains gotta be something!!!


----------



## Mizze

Thanks Chloe

Butterfly :hugs:

I have a dilemma too - im supposed to meet my girlfriends tonight for tea at a pub in my home village (about 15 mins) drive away. And im giving someone a lift.

But - We are forecast definate icy roads and heavy fog - to get there id have to drive over an unlit road in the dark in a car ive never driven in the dark let alone fog! I dont know what to do. DH is not encouraging, he is normally fine with me going out but he is not happy about me going out tonight - I partly want to go to catch up - but a lot of me wants to snuggle in the house in the warm. Hmmmm need to make up my mind soon so I can tell my mate if she has a lift or not - she will drive if she needs its just she would have had a drink if I was taking her. 


On another note -I have FINALLY!!! Bought my pram!! 
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Britax-B..._BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item53e1dfcc18

Woo hoo - sadly the car seat has to be black not green because they are out of stock and starting to discontinue it but im so happy - finally and saved the postage cos they didnt have the right car seat!! Saved a fortune over the high street price too! 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

I know...i bet if you last until she does your sweep you will be a bit dilated :thumbup:
Plug doesn't usually come away unless your cervix is changing...so thats good!
:hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> Aww chloe :hugs: its horrible, i hate false labour but am thining it must be doing something so maybe my cervix is thinning i dunno :shrug: the pains gotta be something!!!

 Yes Kerrie I agree with you - the pains will be thinning out your cervix so hopefully when labour does start it will be 'active' within no time.

Sadly for me the first time round I had strong contractions every 10 minutes for 3 days and was only 2cm dialated. It was really tiring. Maybe you'll both get a few days rest before labour starts and it'll be a breeze for you both :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

Mizze..have you caught the ebay bug?? :rofl:


----------



## mummyclo

Also that pram is bloody lovely!! :o


----------



## - Butterfly -

I know the feeling of not wanting to go out Mizze I really do but I don't want to let me friend down. It is scary driving in the fog but you'll have your friend with you and I'm sure you'll be fine. However if you really feel nervous about it then perhaps ask her to drive xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

love the pram mizze xxxxxxx


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> Mizze..have you caught the ebay bug?? :rofl:

As it happens hon I have you to thank for looking on ebay for the pram! :) :thumbup: But as it happens I rang them and did it by credit card instead as I havent yet set up an ebay account! 




- Butterfly - said:


> I know the feeling of not wanting to go out Mizze I really do but I don't want to let me friend down. It is scary driving in the fog but you'll have your friend with you and I'm sure you'll be fine. However if you really feel nervous about it then perhaps ask her to drive xx

Oooh I dont know what to do - im full of indigestion too and possibly coming down with a cold. - Or am I just making excuses now!! :) :dohh:

Mizze x


----------



## ducky1502

Evening my little cherubs!

No more babies since this morning... good for me to catch up, bad for those ladies desperate for their LO's to make an appearance!

Well I've been loads better today, me and OH went out for lunch, got the car seat pram adaptors for the pram, picked up the parcels from the post office that I've missed and popped to tesco... so pretty dull but it was nice! Been walking like a COMPLETE idiot, I hurt a lot and struggle to even get out of the car. Hoping to be back to my normal self in a day or two though. The house has gone to shit in the 2 days I haven't been well so all I wanna do is clean and tidy but I'm stopping myself do too much cause I wanna get better!!!

Come on now ladies, it's time to have a few babies over the weekend.... it's only fair! We haven't had one for a couple of days now!


----------



## mummyclo

I agree :dust: come on babies!!
Curry for me tonight! :haha:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## sammiwry

Ness hope you feel better tomorrow and hopefully you can get a decent nights sleep tonight. 

I'm currently sat bouncing on my ball which rox is growling at lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze - SNAP!! indigestion and the start of a cold here too :dohh:

If it helps you make a decision then I will definitely be going but will not be embarrassed to tell my friend if I need to come home :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive just had the hottest ever pizza!! Its called "the fireball" my lips are numb and my mouth is tingling! :haha: baby has hiccups now bless him tho lol


----------



## Pixxie

Right, I've dyed my hair, dried and straightened it. I can't believe how long it has grown while I've been pregnant, I must have gained 4 inches on it! 

Gotta give OH a kick up the backside now so we can go out and see Harry Potter, excited much! Also just been informed that SIL is at the hospital right now being induced so the latest edition to the family should be here by the morning :D 

I wish I liked spicy food, I might have been able to coax bubs out with it but I can't stand the stuff :sick: xx


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> Mizze - SNAP!! indigestion and the start of a cold here too :dohh:
> 
> If it helps you make a decision then I will definitely be going but will not be embarrassed to tell my friend if I need to come home :hugs:

Hope you enjoy yourself! 



Kerrieann said:


> Ive just had the hottest ever pizza!! Its called "the fireball" my lips are numb and my mouth is tingling! :haha: baby has hiccups now bless him tho lol

So what's on this "fireball" then??



I'm having curry for dinner BUT it'll be a korma as dh is having curry with me and he only eats korma lol. Shame it wont be hot enough to expell madden lol


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Mizze - SNAP!! indigestion and the start of a cold here too :dohh:
> 
> If it helps you make a decision then I will definitely be going but will not be embarrassed to tell my friend if I need to come home :hugs:

Spoke to my friend - Im not going. I could sleep right now and feel a bit headachey and with all of it together I decided to stay tucked up on sofa in the warm with hot lemon and honey. Luckily friend was fine, she is driving and staying at her Mum's instead. She offered to drive me but id gone past being in the mood. Enjoy your night hon! 




Pixxie said:


> Right, I've dyed my hair, dried and straightened it. I can't believe how long it has grown while I've been pregnant, I must have gained 4 inches on it!
> 
> Gotta give OH a kick up the backside now so we can go out and see Harry Potter, excited much! Also just been informed that SIL is at the hospital right now being induced so the latest edition to the family should be here by the morning :D
> 
> *I wish I liked spicy food, I might have been able to coax bubs out with it but I can't stand the stuff *:sick: xx

Normally I quite like it but my heart burn reacts to it so badly that ive been off it for months. 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

YUM!! I love spicy!
:rofl: at the woman on home and health! I hope i don't make loads of noises!


----------



## lozzy21

:happydance: Gess who got Niamh to latch on for the first time since she was born, granted it was with a nipple shileld but :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww enjoy your cozy night in Mizze.

Sammi - enjoy your curry!! I've bought Madras for next week when I'm 37 weeks!! lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

lozzy21 said:


> :happydance: Gess who got Niamh to latch on for the first time since she was born, granted it was with a nipple shileld but :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D

 FANTASTIC NEWS FOR YOU BOTH :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

Yey Lozzy!! :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> Aww enjoy your cozy night in Mizze.
> 
> Sammi - enjoy your curry!! I've bought Madras for next week when I'm 37 weeks!! lol

I might have a madras next week when I go to the cinema with my parents as DH is out :D


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> :happydance: Gess who got Niamh to latch on for the first time since she was born, granted it was with a nipple shileld but :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D

Yay lozzy!! :thumbup:

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

If any ones planning on BF, get some nipple shields they are fab.


----------



## - Butterfly -

lozzy21 said:


> If any ones planning on BF, get some nipple shields they are fab.

 Which ones? I thought you only needed them if you had inverted nipples :shrug:


----------



## Mizze

Thanks for that Lozzy - oddly enough another BF Mum told me that today! She doesnt use them now but she said at the start they were amazing!

Mizze x


----------



## mummyclo

I will get some :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> :happydance: Gess who got Niamh to latch on for the first time since she was born, granted it was with a nipple shileld but :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D

But whats wrong with it being with a nipple shield?! She latched on and thats the most important thing!


----------



## Kerrieann

sammiwry said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Mizze - SNAP!! indigestion and the start of a cold here too :dohh:
> 
> If it helps you make a decision then I will definitely be going but will not be embarrassed to tell my friend if I need to come home :hugs:
> 
> Hope you enjoy yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Ive just had the hottest ever pizza!! Its called "the fireball" my lips are numb and my mouth is tingling! :haha: baby has hiccups now bless him tho lolClick to expand...
> 
> So what's on this "fireball" then??
> 
> 
> I'm having curry for dinner BUT it'll be a korma as dh is having curry with me and he only eats korma lol. Shame it wont be hot enough to expell madden lolClick to expand...

Spicy beef, meatballs, green peppers, jalepinos (sp!!) hot chilli powder and cheese :thumbup: delish!




lozzy21 said:


> :happydance: Gess who got Niamh to latch on for the first time since she was born, granted it was with a nipple shileld but :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D

brilliant :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

I got mine from boots, they help if you LO has problems latching on, gives them more to get hold of, they also help if your nipples get sore or cracked, best fiver iv spent.

One other thing iv found, reusable breast pads are way better that disposible ones, disposible ones feel like paper.


----------



## xkirstyx

wooooo thats fab news lozzy :D


----------



## Pixxie

lozzy21 said:


> :happydance: Gess who got Niamh to latch on for the first time since she was born, granted it was with a nipple shileld but :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D

Yay! Fantastic news :happydance: xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

That's fab advice Lozzy - thank you xx

I'm off to get ready now - really don't feel like it but it's only one night.


----------



## ducky1502

Yay lozzy!! Got my shields :thumbup: everyone ive spoken to really rates them in the early days.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I think I'll get me some shields!!


----------



## xkirstyx

think i might get them aswell, i had loads of probs with cracked bleeding nipples when i was bf jack and had to stop after 3days :(


----------



## Mizze

Yes I think nipple shields just went on my list too!

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

There one thing i dident get, wish i had them from day one


----------



## xkirstyx

mmmmm hurry up chinese im hungry!!!


----------



## Pixxie

Wish OH's friend would hurry up, he needs to give OH back the money he borrowed from him so we can go to the cinema :hissy: I NEED TO SEE HARRY POTTER!!!


----------



## ducky1502

My dinner was frosted wheats, nothing harsh on my delicate tummy. 

Seeing harry potter tomorrow :)


----------



## sammiwry

I'm stuffed after my curry, still got sauce covered rice left!!


----------



## lozzy21

Im having to wait untill you can download it


----------



## mrsbling

Nessicle said:


> Thanks girls I'm sorry I don't mean to bring everyone else down too :cry:
> 
> I feel like a right wimp :( it's a vicious cycle cos it's the tiredness making me feel like this yet I can't sleep. Pixxie that's another thing I wakeful talk to midwife about the hormone drop! I'll see how I feel tomorrow and if I still feel like this I'll make a GP appt I promise xx

Ness, dont feel like a wimp :hugs: - these are feeling which loads of people have but they may not recognise them - luckily you can identify the potential signs which is the biggest obstacle. I have suffered with anxiety in the past, and have prewarned DH of the signs to watch out for just in case I start feeling down when LO arrives. I have already spoken to a therapist at the doctors once I knew I was pregnant, and she said if I start to feel down at all during or after pregnancy, to get in touch with them straight away :) 

Try and talk to as many people as you can, and also if you can plan in advance to have people around to help you in the first few weeks, then I am sure you wont feel quite so anxious :) x


----------



## mrsbling

Had a lovely lunch with MIL & SIL, then had my mum and sister over for the afternoon - so I have been really busy - feel sooooo tired now.

Dont know how you all have the energy to go out walking etc - I find cleaning and sitting on the sofa energetic enough!!!! Maybe thats why LO is sooo comfy, I must try and do more :) x


----------



## mummyclo

I want my baby!!!!! :hissy: :brat:


----------



## YoungNImum

Pixxie said:


> Right, I've dyed my hair, dried and straightened it. I can't believe how long it has grown while I've been pregnant, I must have gained 4 inches on it!
> 
> Gotta give OH a kick up the backside now so we can go out and see Harry Potter, excited much! Also just been informed that SIL is at the hospital right now being induced so the latest edition to the family should be here by the morning :D
> 
> I wish I liked spicy food, I might have been able to coax bubs out with it but I can't stand the stuff :sick: xx



What colour did you dye your hair?

My craving has been chicken curry, the chinese close to us do a real lovely one, altho i tryed there fo yung the other night and OMG yummest thing iv ate outta there after there curry god i wont chinese now an im just after my dinner :nope:

Is it ok to a hot water bottle at night some of the books say its not very good idea :shrug: Iv really bad back/hip pain and i dont think im going to be able to get much sleep tonight i had a bad enough night last night. :cry:


----------



## xkirstyx

well i feel so full and sick after my chinese :(


----------



## mummyclo

:hugs: Kirsty
I am feeling a bit sick too :(


----------



## YoungNImum

xkirstyx said:


> well i feel so full and sick after my chinese :(

Im gonna be nosie what did you get :wohoo:


----------



## mrsbling

YoungNImum said:


> Is it ok to a hot water bottle at night some of the books say its not very good idea :shrug: Iv really bad back/hip pain and i dont think im going to be able to get much sleep tonight i had a bad enough night last night. :cry:

I have used one on my back and on hips to stop the pains quite frequently ........ I keep it well away from bump though :)


----------



## YoungNImum

xkirstyx said:


> well i feel so full and sick after my chinese :(




mrsbling said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Is it ok to a hot water bottle at night some of the books say its not very good idea :shrug: Iv really bad back/hip pain and i dont think im going to be able to get much sleep tonight i had a bad enough night last night. :cry:
> 
> I have used one on my back and on hips to stop the pains quite frequently ........ I keep it well away from bump though :)Click to expand...

well im hoping OH will just hold it during the night on my left hand side lol i hate taken tablets OH keeps sayin take 2 paracetamol but im not keen on tablets at all.


----------



## KellyC75

Ive been getting tightnings very often for about 2 hours now....Different to my usual BH :shrug:

Im gonna go have a shower, then pack my bag....Just in case, as it really needs doing anyway

I cant imagine 'this is it'.....But, then again....Who knows?


----------



## xkirstyx

YoungNImum said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> well i feel so full and sick after my chinese :(
> 
> Im gonna be nosie what did you get :wohoo:Click to expand...

chicken fried rice, bbq sauce, chips and prawn crackers



KellyC75 said:


> Ive been getting tightnings very often for about 2 hours now....Different to my usual BH :shrug:
> 
> Im gonna go have a shower, then pack my bag....Just in case, as it really needs doing anyway
> 
> I cant imagine 'this is it'.....But, then again....Who knows?

oooooooh :dust: xxxxx


----------



## YoungNImum

KellyC75 said:


> Ive been getting tightnings very often for about 2 hours now....Different to my usual BH :shrug:
> 
> Im gonna go have a shower, then pack my bag....Just in case, as it really needs doing anyway
> 
> I cant imagine 'this is it'.....But, then again....Who knows?

Oh have your shower and try and relax :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## spencerbear

mummyclo said:


> Awww Ness :hugs:
> I am just trying to keep busy and ignore it.....
> Silly question? What are you getting LO for Christmas..im not sure what to get.
> What toys are good for babies...i could get some stuff to last him a few months :shrug:

We havent got little one anything yet, will buy a couple of bits once, its arrived.



Nessicle said:


> thanks Kirsty :flower: the good thing is I'm recognising the feelings of impending doom that come with depression and tiredness is definitely triggering it maybe she can give me something I dont know, will be seeing her a week on Tuesday things might pick up before then.
> 
> yeah give it a go it really does open all your rib cage cavity up and give you some form of relief!

I agree with everyone else, you should contct your mw or dr before your next mw appointment, if still feeling this way :hugs::hugs:



Kerrieann said:


> afternoon girls, havnt been on as been with my mum all day and havnt seen her for 2 months! Well the bh stopped at around 11am, so i had them for over 8 hours but they just stopped, they were really strong too :cry: ive been walking around town all afternoon but am now in pain in my groin and i cant walk :cry: i just want my baby out :cry:

Ah kerrie really thought this was it for you x x 



lozzy21 said:


> :happydance: Gess who got Niamh to latch on for the first time since she was born, granted it was with a nipple shileld but :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D

Great news Lozzy, ive used the nipple shields before, really can help :hugs:



YoungNImum said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> well i feel so full and sick after my chinese :(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Is it ok to a hot water bottle at night some of the books say its not very good idea :shrug: Iv really bad back/hip pain and i dont think im going to be able to get much sleep tonight i had a bad enough night last night. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I have used one on my back and on hips to stop the pains quite frequently ........ I keep it well away from bump though :)Click to expand...
> 
> well im hoping OH will just hold it during the night on my left hand side lol i hate taken tablets OH keeps sayin take 2 paracetamol but im not keen on tablets at all.Click to expand...

The parcetamol can really help when you first start to take them, hate taking tablets too but do to help this out. And if its only at night time, it really wont hurt :hugs:


On the way back from picking becca up today, OH wanted to pop into asda, turns ou it was a good idea. We got a blu ray player reduced to £57 from £130......quite pleased with that and its hisxmas pressie sorted lol

Also my pram is sat here in its boxes and i cant open it :cry::cry: all cause i promised becca she could help me do it tomorrow, this is torture :haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

Sounds yummy kirsty i love heating left overs up next morning MmMm


----------



## YoungNImum

Just when i wake up a million times during the night for a pee, which is like filling an egg cup up evertime, i just find it really hard gettin back to sleep with the pain.


----------



## mummyclo

OMG Kelly :dust:


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh kelly get packed in case and try and relax, what happens if its labour? will they do an emergency c-sec or let you labour?

Has anyone heard from googily? she sounded like she was in alot of pain earlier???


----------



## YoungNImum

Kerrieann said:


> Ooh kelly get packed in case and try and relax, what happens if its labour? will they do an emergency c-sec or let you labour?
> 
> Has anyone heard from googily? she sounded like she was in alot of pain earlier???

Was just thinking of her, hope she is ok :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

The stabbing pain in my cervix has been pretty much constant for the last hour :cry:


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Ooh kelly get packed in case and try and relax, what happens if its labour? will they do an emergency c-sec or let you labour?
> 
> Has anyone heard from googily? she sounded like she was in alot of pain earlier???


Thanks for all your thoughts Girls :hugs:

Well, it would be the same as with DS2...I went into labour, then went into hospital, had to be monitered until the theatre was ready :dohh:

Hope 'Googily' is Ok :flower:


----------



## ducky1502

Come on girlies a baby or 2 by morning would be nice :)


----------



## Kerrieann

yes it would be very nice :happydance: ill try my hardest :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

It would be very nice! I can't be dealing with the stabbing anymore :cry:


----------



## mrsbling

Well DH has just spoken to my bump and asked LO if she can come tonight, but I keep telling him that she is obviously very comfy in there lol :)


----------



## Kerrieann

When ru seeing midwife mrsbling?


----------



## till bob

evenin girlies hope everyone isnt in too much pain well weve been for a walk upto the local school for its xmas fair was nice actually to get out and have a walk madams been wild since we got back tho bless her. im in bed now tho relaxin im hopin phoebe comes next wed on the 1st duno why my midwife is also on call that day so that wud be good so thats it iv put my order in please lol good luck kelly u never know tonite cud be the nite for u unless kerrie beats u 2 it xx


----------



## xkirstyx

hope googily is ok!


----------



## mrsbling

Kerrieann said:


> When ru seeing midwife mrsbling?

Not until next Thursday - when she will do a sweep :)


----------



## spencerbear

xkirstyx said:


> hope googily is ok!

Me too


----------



## Kerrieann

mrsbling said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> When ru seeing midwife mrsbling?
> 
> Not until next Thursday - when she will do a sweep :)Click to expand...

Ooh day after my sweep :happydance: hopefully we wont need them :hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

I hope we dont need them Kerri :) ..... but at least it gives us another date to work towards ;)


----------



## mrsbling

Think I am going to go and have a shower then go to bed ...... hot shower and 2 paracetamol helps me sleep for much longer ;) x


----------



## Kerrieann

exactly my idea im going to have a hot bath and paracetemol and hope i dont wake in pain unless its labour this time!!! I think the next 5 days are going to go super fast now :thumbup:


----------



## xkirstyx

its snowing really heavy here! im not happy i dont want it to snow till after iv had baby :(


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you for all the support girls it really means a lot to me xxx

Sorry for the pain everyone is in at the moment! I've been having strong BH's for 5 hours 5 mins apart every night for about a week now they're so painful! Then they just stop til the afternoon the next day! 

Hope some of us have babies soon!


----------



## ducky1502

I'm getting so stressed out with choosing a changing bag.... I don't really like the boots one, it'll do for the odd thing but I want a nicer one!


----------



## xkirstyx

ducky im having the same prob! i cant find one i like!

ness really hope things kick off for you soon! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Aw thanks Kirsty hope they do for you too! This baby is trying to break free I swear!! 

I bought one to match my grace pram it was a bargain at £12 and it's lush! 

So we have decided on a back up name in case Ava doesn't suit her.....we like Aoife pronounced 'ee-fah' what do you think?


----------



## xkirstyx

aww i really like it ness iv never heard of that name b4 its lovely!

i think my back up for emily is holly :)


----------



## xkirstyx

im scared im making baby dizzy from all this ball bouncing!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks chick! :flower: I heard it on Portland Babies the other day it was the name of an Irish lady giving birth and I really liked it - it's very similar to Ava but I love the spelling and no one over here would have the name! 

Holly is lovely and very apt for a December dreamer!!


----------



## xkirstyx

yeah its the spelling i like aswell its so different!


----------



## ducky1502

Awww what a cute name ness. And yours too kirsty :)

Girls names are so much easier than boy names. We THINK we might be getting somewhere with a name but we're not going to start calling him it yet or anything, just incase he doesn't suit it. I was routing for Jesus but apparently that's cruel :rofl:


----------



## spencerbear

We cant decide on any names we really like, so think this baby is going to go round as baby spencer for a while :haha::haha:


----------



## Mincholada

OMG... i think i just had the worst episode of throwing up in all this pregnancy :( now in bed drinking peppermint tea & sucking on chocolate & feeling sorry for myself. lol

last night was already kinda weird. between 3-4 AM i felt completely off, not really in pain but just felt completely weird, hot etc... ended up on all fours in bed as that was the only position that was sorta comfy & made me feel better. then today i was at work & not really full of energy, but okay. the further the shift got, the more tired i was. came home, fixed me a plate of co-workers Thanksgiving potato salad and ham, got on the couch & while eating started to feel more and more exhausted. wanted to make it another hour on the couch to not go to bed too early, but then decided otherwise. took 5 steps and knew i wouldn't make it to the bedroom. poor baby! :( felt like i would throw her up as well. now my eyes are stinging & throat is sore. argh! 

doesn't look like a sign of labor unfortunately. everything else seems normal. probably just one more if "these" things. ugggh!


----------



## spencerbear

Ah jenny, not nice, you rest in bed :hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

I woke up to pee and then OH text me from work to tell me about the snow so silly me gets up to look...... Now i cant sleep!! Not happy :(


----------



## WILSMUM

morning girls! Well we had a good few inches of snow overnight am so glad I had Ailsa on Monday and didn't have to wait to go into labour naturally, it would be my edd tomorrow and if I'd still been pregnant I'd be in a right state of panic by now, probably like some of you are now!!!
Just hoping the MW can get here now to weigh little miss and take my stitches out!

I've missed quite a bit of whats been going on but saw u talking about changing bags, I got a samsonite one from mothercare which amazingly pretty much matches my pushchair!!!


----------



## Mizze

mrsbling said:


> Ness, dont feel like a wimp :hugs: - these are feeling which loads of people have but they may not recognise them - luckily you can identify the potential signs which is the biggest obstacle. I have suffered with anxiety in the past, and have prewarned DH of the signs to watch out for just in case I start feeling down when LO arrives.* I have already spoken to a therapist at the doctors once I knew I was pregnant, and she said if I start to feel down at all during or after pregnancy, to get in touch with them straight away  *
> Try and talk to as many people as you can, and also if you can plan in advance to have people around to help you in the first few weeks, then I am sure you wont feel quite so anxious :) x

I have done this too with my stress counsellor. Ness its a good idea to arrange because if nothing else it helps you to relax knowing you have your support network primed and ready to go if you need it. :hugs:



KellyC75 said:


> Ive been getting tightnings very often for about 2 hours now....Different to my usual BH :shrug:
> 
> Im gonna go have a shower, then pack my bag....Just in case, as it really needs doing anyway
> 
> I cant imagine 'this is it'.....But, then again....Who knows?

Oooh Kelly - get that bag packed (says she who hasnt packed hers yet!)



spencerbear said:


> *
> Also my pram is sat here in its boxes and i cant open it  all cause i promised becca she could help me do it tomorrow, this is torture* :haha:

Ooooh! Cant wait for mine to arrive!



Kerrieann said:


> Ooh kelly get packed in case and try and relax, what happens if its labour? will they do an emergency c-sec or let you labour?
> 
> Has anyone heard from googily? she sounded like she was in alot of pain earlier???

I woke in the middle of the night thinking about her weirdly enough - I had a dream about a post on here from her - so I must have been thinking of her.



Nessicle said:


> Aw thanks Kirsty hope they do for you too! This baby is trying to break free I swear!!
> 
> I bought one to match my grace pram it was a bargain at £12 and it's lush!
> 
> So we have decided on a back up name in case Ava doesn't suit her.....we like Aoife pronounced 'ee-fah' what do you think?

I only have the boots one but im asking my sister to help me customise it to make it prettier. Ness its a lovely name - I deal in work with someone with that name. Very pretty 



Mincholada said:


> OMG... i think i just had the worst episode of throwing up in all this pregnancy :( now in bed drinking peppermint tea & sucking on chocolate & feeling sorry for myself. lol
> 
> last night was already kinda weird. between 3-4 AM i felt completely off, not really in pain but just felt completely weird, hot etc... ended up on all fours in bed as that was the only position that was sorta comfy & made me feel better. then today i was at work & not really full of energy, but okay. the further the shift got, the more tired i was. came home, fixed me a plate of co-workers Thanksgiving potato salad and ham, got on the couch & while eating started to feel more and more exhausted. wanted to make it another hour on the couch to not go to bed too early, but then decided otherwise. took 5 steps and knew i wouldn't make it to the bedroom. poor baby! :( felt like i would throw her up as well. now my eyes are stinging & throat is sore. argh!
> 
> doesn't look like a sign of labor unfortunately. everything else seems normal. probably just one more if "these" things. ugggh!

Oh Minch hon - take care now. :hugs:




ducky1502 said:


> I woke up to pee and then OH text me from work to tell me about the snow so silly me gets up to look...... Now i cant sleep!! Not happy :(

Ooops - the snow missed us (as nearly always happens) we got nasty sleet which wet the roads then ice and fog. DH has gone already and has to get through country lanes to get to a job and they look very icy this morning.

Chloe the snow should be hitting you this morning apparently. 

Well im glad I didnt go out last night - was in bed by 8 and could only manage a bit of cereal for dinner - really felt pants. DH was worried cos my bump hurt - but its better this morning thankfully but im not rushing to go anywhere this morning -its all over ice everywhere. 

Mizze x


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> morning girls! Well we had a good few inches of snow overnight am so glad I had Ailsa on Monday and didn't have to wait to go into labour naturally, it would be my edd tomorrow and if I'd still been pregnant I'd be in a right state of panic by now, probably like some of you are now!!!
> Just hoping the MW can get here now to weigh little miss and take my stitches out!
> 
> I've missed quite a bit of whats been going on but saw u talking about changing bags, I got a samsonite one from mothercare which amazingly pretty much matches my pushchair!!!

Morning - how is your lovely LO this morning! :)

I can imagine its a relief to have her before the weather turned bad. 

Mizze x


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> Awww what a cute name ness. And yours too kirsty :)
> 
> Girls names are so much easier than boy names. We THINK we might be getting somewhere with a name but we're not going to start calling him it yet or anything, just incase he doesn't suit it. I was routing for Jesus but apparently that's cruel :rofl:

thank you honey! :flower:

lol yep I think that might be bordering on child abuse ducky :haha:



Mincholada said:


> OMG... i think i just had the worst episode of throwing up in all this pregnancy :( now in bed drinking peppermint tea & sucking on chocolate & feeling sorry for myself. lol
> 
> last night was already kinda weird. between 3-4 AM i felt completely off, not really in pain but just felt completely weird, hot etc... ended up on all fours in bed as that was the only position that was sorta comfy & made me feel better. then today i was at work & not really full of energy, but okay. the further the shift got, the more tired i was. came home, fixed me a plate of co-workers Thanksgiving potato salad and ham, got on the couch & while eating started to feel more and more exhausted. wanted to make it another hour on the couch to not go to bed too early, but then decided otherwise. took 5 steps and knew i wouldn't make it to the bedroom. poor baby! :( felt like i would throw her up as well. now my eyes are stinging & throat is sore. argh!
> 
> doesn't look like a sign of labor unfortunately. everything else seems normal. probably just one more if "these" things. ugggh!

take it easy Jenny the last thing you want is to get ill and go in to labour - if you can rest, rest :hugs:



WILSMUM said:


> morning girls! Well we had a good few inches of snow overnight am so glad I had Ailsa on Monday and didn't have to wait to go into labour naturally, it would be my edd tomorrow and if I'd still been pregnant I'd be in a right state of panic by now, probably like some of you are now!!!
> Just hoping the MW can get here now to weigh little miss and take my stitches out!
> 
> I've missed quite a bit of whats been going on but saw u talking about changing bags, I got a samsonite one from mothercare which amazingly pretty much matches my pushchair!!!

we've had about 4 or 5 inches of snow too overnight the cat doesnt know what to do with himself lol hope the mw manages to get to you ok!

I've woken up with dull period pains and just feel a bit "weird" I cant explain it, typical if I went in to labour on a day like today :haha: sure it's nothing though sure its just my body gearing up towards labour 

Ava's back is laying more forwards too rather than to the side. 

I had a wonderful nights sleep last night and only got up to pee about 3 times :happydance: 

morning mizze :wave: dont blame you for staying in - keep warm xx


----------



## Mizze

Morning hon!

:wohoo: for good night's sleep - I had a reasonable one myself and feel better this morning - last night I was really feeling rough

Its hilarious though - DH is normally very good when im ill - now I come a VERY distant second its all about whether the baby is okay - :rofl: Awwww. 

Right things to do - eat breakfast being the most important at the moment

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

aw bless ha ha OH is never concerned about us he just lets me get on with it :haha: xx


----------



## sammiwry

Jenny sorry to hear your not feeling too good.

Can't remember who said about bouncing on there ball, but I was bouncing on mine last night and madden really didn't like it lol

We still have no snow :-(


----------



## Nessicle

You can have our snow Sammi it's the most inconvenient pain in the arse plus when it turns to sludge the next day you're falling all over the place!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> You can have our snow Sammi it's the most inconvenient pain in the arse plus when it turns to sludge the next day you're falling all over the place!

I only want snow because when I said about it in here everyone laughed! And now they've got the snow and I've got none :(. After last years trouble I had with snow I don't really want it


----------



## Nessicle

Who laughed hun? We've known about the snow for about a week so don't know why people were laughing you said it was gonna snow lol


----------



## till bob

mornin girls well weve had snow only a bit but theres sum just gona get ready and go out for breakfast hope everyone slept abit better i know i did well il catch up later hubbys moanin hes starvin enjoy ur day ladies xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Who laughed hun? We've known about the snow for about a week so don't know why people were laughing you said it was gonna snow lol

Can't remember now, I'm not fussed would just like a little bit of snow but not as much as last year so dh doesn't have to go and clear it again


----------



## xkirstyx

morning! i had a had nights sleep i was up will 2am with jack duno if hes teething or its from his jags the other day but he had 5 runny nappies one after the other :(

was getting pains when i was in bed at 6.15 every 5min but now since im up they have dyed down still coming but not as after. my OH works an hour away and the snow is bad here so i worned him about them just incase but knowing me they will all be gone by lunch time!


----------



## xkirstyx

sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> You can have our snow Sammi it's the most inconvenient pain in the arse plus when it turns to sludge the next day you're falling all over the place!
> 
> I only want snow because when I said about it in here everyone laughed! And now they've got the snow and I've got none :(. After last years trouble I had with snow I don't really want itClick to expand...

awww hunny :hugs: please come and have my snow! i dont want it :nope:


----------



## xkirstyx

ooooooooh 38weeks! :D


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh Kirsty hope it's the start of something for you! 

Gemma have a lovely day hun!!


----------



## Nessicle

xkirstyx said:


> ooooooooh 38weeks! :D

:happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

Morning Ladies :hugs:
That name is nice Ness, we liked Holly...but he is a boy :haha:
Still no baby for me :cry:
I had a bit of a watery gush AGAIN when i got up :(
Hurry up babies!


----------



## sammiwry

Fingers crossed Chloe!

I've just looked out at the cars and the clios roof isn't as white yet its colder today than it was yesterday?!


----------



## mummyclo

Just watched the weather and we have some snow coming our way at about midday!
I don't know when he is going to come out...i thought yesterday but :cry:


----------



## mrsbling

Morning ladies :hi: hope we are all feeling well on this lovely cold morning;) 

Slept ok last night but was wide awake at 2am - 4am again :shrug:

DH was due to go and watch the football today, but he has decided its not a great idea incase LO decides to appear, as its an hour away and the phone signal is shocking there ............... SO instead he has gone to McDonalds to get me a big breakfast :thumbup:

We had a sprinkling of snow - but not enough to deter DH to arrange to pop down to the golf club for a few holes this afternoon -- its only 300yds away so he can get home in seconds :)


----------



## Pixxie

YoungNImum said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Right, I've dyed my hair, dried and straightened it. I can't believe how long it has grown while I've been pregnant, I must have gained 4 inches on it!
> 
> Gotta give OH a kick up the backside now so we can go out and see Harry Potter, excited much! Also just been informed that SIL is at the hospital right now being induced so the latest edition to the family should be here by the morning :D
> 
> I wish I liked spicy food, I might have been able to coax bubs out with it but I can't stand the stuff :sick: xx
> 
> 
> 
> What colour did you dye your hair?
> 
> My craving has been chicken curry, the chinese close to us do a real lovely one, altho i tryed there fo yung the other night and OMG yummest thing iv ate outta there after there curry god i wont chinese now an im just after my dinner :nope:
> 
> Is it ok to a hot water bottle at night some of the books say its not very good idea :shrug: Iv really bad back/hip pain and i dont think im going to be able to get much sleep tonight i had a bad enough night last night. :cry:Click to expand...

I just did it my usual blue/black, my roots were horrendous! :haha: Hot water bottles are only advised against in early pregnancy when the heat can cause damage to bubs, at this stage its fine and my midwife suggests them for backache. 



Nessicle said:


> Aw thanks Kirsty hope they do for you too! This baby is trying to break free I swear!!
> 
> I bought one to match my grace pram it was a bargain at £12 and it's lush!
> 
> So we have decided on a back up name in case Ava doesn't suit her.....we like Aoife pronounced 'ee-fah' what do you think?

Love that name, only ever seen one girl called it while I worked at build-a-bear (had to ask every kid their name!) it's unusual :thumbup: 



Mincholada said:


> OMG... i think i just had the worst episode of throwing up in all this pregnancy :( now in bed drinking peppermint tea & sucking on chocolate & feeling sorry for myself. lol
> 
> last night was already kinda weird. between 3-4 AM i felt completely off, not really in pain but just felt completely weird, hot etc... ended up on all fours in bed as that was the only position that was sorta comfy & made me feel better. then today i was at work & not really full of energy, but okay. the further the shift got, the more tired i was. came home, fixed me a plate of co-workers Thanksgiving potato salad and ham, got on the couch & while eating started to feel more and more exhausted. wanted to make it another hour on the couch to not go to bed too early, but then decided otherwise. took 5 steps and knew i wouldn't make it to the bedroom. poor baby! :( felt like i would throw her up as well. now my eyes are stinging & throat is sore. argh!
> 
> doesn't look like a sign of labor unfortunately. everything else seems normal. probably just one more if "these" things. ugggh!

Sorry you're feeling bad! Hope you get better soon :hugs: 

Harry Potter was AMAZING! :cloud9: I am the biggest HP nerd ever though. So annoyed I have to wait a whole year for the second half :dohh: It was that good that I held my wee in for 2 and a half hours! 

I have a new nephew! :dance: he was born at 6.32 and is 8lb 13oz! Can't wait to go get some snuggles off him :D 

I'm going to collect my pram today! I'm so bloody excited! I need to get ready for my step-mum taking me to get it so I'll check in with you all later, someone try and have a baby while I'm gone :dust: to everyone! xxx


----------



## Mizze

xkirstyx said:


> ooooooooh 38weeks! :D

YAY! Lets hope those pains turn into something! 



Pixxie said:


> Harry Potter was AMAZING! :cloud9: I am the biggest HP nerd ever though. So annoyed I have to wait a whole year for the second half :dohh: It was that good that I held my wee in for 2 and a half hours!
> 
> I have a new nephew! :dance: he was born at 6.32 and is 8lb 13oz! Can't wait to go get some snuggles off him :D
> 
> I'm going to collect my pram today! I'm so bloody excited! I need to get ready for my step-mum taking me to get it so I'll check in with you all later, someone try and have a baby while I'm gone :dust: to everyone! xxx

Havent seen HP yet - ive loved them for years! 

:happydance::happydance: On the new nephew!!! How lovely. 

Am bloody exhausted! 

I have hoovered the bed room, made the bed, tidied through the house, put washing out, loaded dishwasher, cleaned the kitchen surfaces, swept the kitchen & dining room floor and the lounge floor and put clean clothes away. My back ACHES!!! :dohh:


However I do feel better today than last night. 

Need desperately to dye my hair but not today I think -maybe tomorrow.

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

yay congrats on ur nephew pixxie! 

did anyone watch natalie cassidy becoming mum last night? omg i was in tears watching it and it just made me want my baby even more!


----------



## Nessicle

Second part is out in July Pixxie!! 

I think we might go see it tonight or tomorrow but the snow is meant to lay heavy up here again tonight! 

Thank you I love the name Aoife it's so different but I still love Ava so will see what she looks like when she comes out. 

Mrsbling my OH is off to the driving range this afternoon! 

Mmmmm mcd's breakfast! I'm sat eating a whole pineapple lol


----------



## Nessicle

xkirstyx said:


> yay congrats on ur nephew pixxie!
> 
> did anyone watch natalie cassidy becoming mum last night? omg i was in tears watching it and it just made me want my baby even more!

Yeah I did! Poor girl she was in the hospital 4 days! 

Pixxie Congrats on your new nephew!!


----------



## mrsbling

I ended up dying my roots last night at 10.30pm when DH was asleep - there was only a teeny bit of growth, but I was just thought if I dont do it now, it would be my luck that LO would turn up and I would look awful in any photos we took - then I will also be too busy to do them too :)


----------



## mrsbling

Nessicle said:


> Mrsbling my OH is off to the driving range this afternoon!
> 
> Mmmmm mcd's breakfast! I'm sat eating a whole pineapple lol

Breakfast was great :thumbup: but I am saving the pineapple until this afternoon - not sure I can face another one before that lol ;)


----------



## Nessicle

Take it easy Mizze you don't want to be doing your back in!


----------



## Nessicle

Ha ha no it doesn't taste the greatest and is a bit acidic on your tummy!


----------



## mrsbling

Well, I am still changing my mind on names................ I have just been reading one of my baby naming books, but so far in the lead today are:

Eloise Summer
Lauren Eloise
Isabelle Summer

Any thoughts on the above??????


----------



## Nessicle

I like Eloise Summer the best :thumbup:


----------



## Mizze

mrsbling said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Mrsbling my OH is off to the driving range this afternoon!
> 
> Mmmmm mcd's breakfast! I'm sat eating a whole pineapple lol
> 
> Breakfast was great :thumbup: but I am saving the pineapple until this afternoon - not sure I can face another one before that lol ;)Click to expand...

Ooooh Mcd's breakkie -YUM!! Id have to drive half way across the city to get one! :(

Might have to have a second breakfast in a minute! 



Nessicle said:


> Take it easy Mizze you don't want to be doing your back in!

I have stopped - am sat on sofa doing this and watching Saturday Kitchen. 

Oooh forgot to tell you - DH asked last night how old baby would have to be before she can have a Scaletrix!! :rofl: :rofl: - He is determined she will have some boys toys too - (fine with me) but I wonder just whose benefit the toys will be for!! :)



Nessicle said:


> Ha ha no it doesn't taste the greatest and is a bit acidic on your tummy!

Hmmmm normally I like pineapple but anything acidic is a bad idea at the moment...

Oooh mrsbling - Isabelle is one of my favourite names but I do like the Lauren Eloise combination in particular. 

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

me2!


----------



## xkirstyx

Nessicle said:


> I like Eloise Summer the best :thumbup:

me 2 to that lol


----------



## Kerrieann

I like isobelle summer! Ness and kirsty love ur names too :thumbup: Think we are going for Jude Paul or Jude James but havnt decided yet, i still like ollie and joshuar!

Actually had an ok nights sleep for a change, had a dream you had ur baby chloe!!!! Then i couldnt sleep properly as was wondering if it was real or a dream :dohh:

Anyway just popped on quick as its hubbys 25th bday so we are off out for the day now, will catch up later and hopefully someone is in labour!!! :dust:


----------



## spencerbear

Great choices for baby names.....wish we could settle on some. I still really like caitlyn inara but OH isnt so keen. Boys names we arent even close on.

Hopefully the snow goes away again soon, i dont like it at all....

Enjoy your trips out.

Well ive been up since 3 again and have cleaned house top to bottom (with help of course). Only laundry left to do. So going to enjoy an afternoon of toy story with becca as she has taken a sudden liking to films


----------



## spencerbear

ok maybe we wont watch films......becca has fallen asleep in my bed with all her baby dolls lined up beside her.....


----------



## Mizze

spencerbear said:


> Great choices for baby names.....wish we could settle on some. *I still really like caitlyn inara *but OH isnt so keen. Boys names we arent even close on.
> 
> Hopefully the snow goes away again soon, i dont like it at all....
> 
> Enjoy your trips out.
> 
> Well ive been up since 3 again and have cleaned house top to bottom (with help of course). Only laundry left to do. So going to enjoy an afternoon of toy story with becca as she has taken a sudden liking to films

I vote for Caitlyn! :D My LO will be Caitlyn Sophie. :happydance::happydance: 



spencerbear said:


> ok maybe we wont watch films......becca has fallen asleep in my bed with all her baby dolls lined up beside her.....

Awwww!

Am currently searching wardrobes on the web - nursery wardrobes are a ridiculous price!! 

Im annoyed at Tesco direct too because it keeps messing up my cot order! Grrrr! 

Mizze x


----------



## mrsbling

Mizze said:


> Am currently searching wardrobes on the web - nursery wardrobes are a ridiculous price!!
> 
> Im annoyed at Tesco direct too because it keeps messing up my cot order! Grrrr!
> 
> Mizze x

Dont ikea or argos do Nursery wardrobes - or would it be cheaper to look for a full size wardrobe?

I think all of the big companies are having problems with their orders at the moment - This will be the 3rd time Mamas and Papas have to come out to finish our nursery furniture - must be costing them a fortune as the fitters have to come from bradford, so a 260 mile round trip each time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mizze

mrsbling said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Am currently searching wardrobes on the web - nursery wardrobes are a ridiculous price!!
> 
> Im annoyed at Tesco direct too because it keeps messing up my cot order! Grrrr!
> 
> Mizze x
> 
> Dont ikea or argos do Nursery wardrobes - or would it be cheaper to look for a full size wardrobe?
> 
> I think all of the big companies are having problems with their orders at the moment - This will be the 3rd time Mamas and Papas have to come out to finish our nursery furniture - must be costing them a fortune as the fitters have to come from bradford, so a 260 mile round trip each time!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Its actually cheaper to get full sized ones - how ridiculous is that. I have seen a few nice ones in Argos which I have saved to favourites at the moment - the trick is matching it to an oak sideboard we have in the room which is staying as nursery furniture. 

Am watching the Natalie Cassidy becoming Mum on E4 - Bless her she is really upset her baby might be breech. 

What baby bouncers has everyone got??

Mizze xx


----------



## Mincholada

uggggh... been up almost all night. just woke up to another round of throwing up and bad diaarhea. if that's not the start of something, i guess i caught some bug. well, i guess i DID catch a bug as one of my co-workers was out yesterday and manager said this girl was diaarhetic & i just received a text that she just got out of hospital this morning :( ooh please let me only have a tiny bug! don't have the energy to deal with something major! :(


----------



## till bob

hi girls sorry ur feelin crap jenny hope it passes quick thought i had it lastnite but fingers crossed feel ok today. been for a massive full english breakfast am still stuffed but it was yummy. chloe iv sent that breast pump first class this mornin let me know wen u get it. kerrie enjoy ur day and hope hubby has a nice bday its my 25th bday just after xmas 2. u feelin any better today ness hopefully u r hun.kirsty sorry jacks poorly bless him hope he gets better soon and mizzie bloody hell u have been busy sounds like me most days at the min im obsessed lol. i think iv only really gota do washin today tho so thats good sorry if iv missed anyone xx ooh pixxie congrats on ur new nephew enjoy the cuddles xx


----------



## Nessicle

mizze I bought a regular wardrobe, chest of drawers and a bedside table from Tesco Direct for £150 the nursery wardrobes are ridiculous prices just because it says "nursery" 

sorry you didnt sleep well Spencer you are a machine for doing all that cleaning though! Bless Becca! 

Kerrie I hope your DH has a good birthday! 

I had an overwhelming urge to sort my bikini area out lol got the Nair and lady shaver on it but Ava was wriggling round everywhere when i had the lady shaver out - dont think she appreciated the vibrations so close to her head :haha: 

so everything is now whipped off down there! :thumbup: had awful visions of the midwife not being able to find my bits once I'm in labour :rofl: now I can just use the nair every 5 days or so to keep it neat! 

starting to feel tired again so going to have a nap soon. My right foot has swelled up mega bad again. Asked the midwife about it last week and she said it was normal to have one foot more swollen than the other and she didnt ask to see it and no protein in urine or anything so she's not concerned but my feet feel bruised they're that swollen! 

I feel so much better today after a good nights sleep last night I do think my crying spells are linked to lack of sleep xx


----------



## lozzy21

Girls who havent packed there bags, go do it! You do not want to have to do it in a rush, trust me lol


----------



## Mizze

Lozzy - Im going to do mine this afternoon! Honest!

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

I did mine in a rush, it was comical. OH was that much in a tizz he kept forgetting what he was asked to get. My mam and i were wetting ourselfs at him and the more i laughed the more my waters leaked.


----------



## Nessicle

Mines been done since 35 weeks :thumbup: Lozzy is there anything you'd recommend that we might not think of?


----------



## xkirstyx

anyone heard from kelly?


----------



## Nessicle

I havent actually! Wonder if she's gone into labour before her planned section? 

Anyone heard from calliebaby? She pooped on when she'd had her little fella but that's it no name or details hope she's ok!!


----------



## mrsbling

Spencerbear I am loving caitlyn :)

I have cleaned all of upstairs (AGAIN), bathroom, bedrooms, vac'd and dusted, bath, shower and toilet all sparkling clean, wiped down sofa at top of stairs....... had I robot on downstairs, so DH just needs to dust downstairs when he gets back :thumbup:


Sometimes I think Hansel & Gretel come when I am asleep and drop little black bits all over the floor - so that they can find their way back out again :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Take some juice, the diluting kind. At my hospital you get a jug of water you can fill up but it gets a bit boring and you dont have the energy/time to walk to the day room to get tea and coffee.

Everything else i used was on all the basic hospital lists.

If you have packed anything for entertainment while your in labour, unless you get an epidural, chances are you wont use it, we had a radio in the room and i can remeber listening to it at first but once my contractions kicked in i couldent tell you what station was on.


----------



## GoogilyBear

Hello my dear ladies. Turns out I had a really bad water infection that spread to my kidneys, kept me hospital over night and monertered bumpy. They were talking about bringing my labour on if the infection didnt clear up, but thankfully it has and I am home this afternoon :) I did try to get on a the hospital but OH took my ipod off me and told me to chill. apparently i still look as white as the snow outside lol. Just on antibiotics now :) and weekly check ups from midwife and if i cant get to her shes coming to me lol.

docs appt on the 6th i think it is, so all is better and on the mend. bumpy is so lucky being in there and not having a care in the world :) Just hope it doesnt tkae too much longer, its hard enough my kidnay pain let alone the hip pain lol :)

xxx


----------



## till bob

GoogilyBear said:


> Hello my dear ladies. Turns out I had a really bad water infection that spread to my kidneys, kept me hospital over night and monertered bumpy. They were talking about bringing my labour on if the infection didnt clear up, but thankfully it has and I am home this afternoon :) I did try to get on a the hospital but OH took my ipod off me and told me to chill. apparently i still look as white as the snow outside lol. Just on antibiotics now :) and weekly check ups from midwife and if i cant get to her shes coming to me lol.
> 
> docs appt on the 6th i think it is, so all is better and on the mend. bumpy is so lucky being in there and not having a care in the world :) Just hope it doesnt tkae too much longer, its hard enough my kidnay pain let alone the hip pain lol :)
> 
> xxx

ah hun sorry uve been ill at least its sorted now tho and bubs and u r ok :hugs: xx


----------



## xkirstyx

GoogilyBear said:


> Hello my dear ladies. Turns out I had a really bad water infection that spread to my kidneys, kept me hospital over night and monertered bumpy. They were talking about bringing my labour on if the infection didnt clear up, but thankfully it has and I am home this afternoon :) I did try to get on a the hospital but OH took my ipod off me and told me to chill. apparently i still look as white as the snow outside lol. Just on antibiotics now :) and weekly check ups from midwife and if i cant get to her shes coming to me lol.
> 
> docs appt on the 6th i think it is, so all is better and on the mend. bumpy is so lucky being in there and not having a care in the world :) Just hope it doesnt tkae too much longer, its hard enough my kidnay pain let alone the hip pain lol :)
> 
> xxx

awww poor you :hugs: glad ur getting better and bubs is ok xxxx


----------



## till bob

where is everyone today its really quiet and im bored lol xx


----------



## mrsbling

GoogilyBear said:


> Hello my dear ladies. Turns out I had a really bad water infection that spread to my kidneys, kept me hospital over night and monertered bumpy. They were talking about bringing my labour on if the infection didnt clear up, but thankfully it has and I am home this afternoon :) I did try to get on a the hospital but OH took my ipod off me and told me to chill. apparently i still look as white as the snow outside lol. Just on antibiotics now :) and weekly check ups from midwife and if i cant get to her shes coming to me lol.
> 
> docs appt on the 6th i think it is, so all is better and on the mend. bumpy is so lucky being in there and not having a care in the world :) Just hope it doesnt tkae too much longer, its hard enough my kidnay pain let alone the hip pain lol :)
> 
> xxx

Glad you and LO are ok hun :hugs: try and take it easy and get lots of rest x


----------



## WILSMUM

Mizze said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> morning girls! Well we had a good few inches of snow overnight am so glad I had Ailsa on Monday and didn't have to wait to go into labour naturally, it would be my edd tomorrow and if I'd still been pregnant I'd be in a right state of panic by now, probably like some of you are now!!!
> Just hoping the MW can get here now to weigh little miss and take my stitches out!
> 
> I've missed quite a bit of whats been going on but saw u talking about changing bags, I got a samsonite one from mothercare which amazingly pretty much matches my pushchair!!!
> 
> Morning - how is your lovely LO this morning! :)
> 
> I can imagine its a relief to have her before the weather turned bad.
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...

Well MW made it and we're both doing really well, Little Miss now weighs 5lb 13oz which is great and my stiches came out fine and everything looks like its healing well! And Ailsa had her heel prick done and bless her was soo brave, hardly cryed at all!!! Next MW appointment on Thursday then I think i see the HV on friday and I have to make a Drs appointment to get my iron levels checked in a couple of weeks!


----------



## spencerbear

mrsbling said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Am currently searching wardrobes on the web - nursery wardrobes are a ridiculous price!!
> 
> Im annoyed at Tesco direct too because it keeps messing up my cot order! Grrrr!
> 
> Mizze x
> 
> Dont ikea or argos do Nursery wardrobes - or would it be cheaper to look for a full size wardrobe?
> 
> I think all of the big companies are having problems with their orders at the moment - This will be the 3rd time Mamas and Papas have to come out to finish our nursery furniture - must be costing them a fortune as the fitters have to come from bradford, so a 260 mile round trip each time!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Thats a long trip to make each time, still you would think they could sort it first time



Mizze said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Am currently searching wardrobes on the web - nursery wardrobes are a ridiculous price!!
> 
> Im annoyed at Tesco direct too because it keeps messing up my cot order! Grrrr!
> 
> Mizze x
> 
> Dont ikea or argos do Nursery wardrobes - or would it be cheaper to look for a full size wardrobe?
> 
> I think all of the big companies are having problems with their orders at the moment - This will be the 3rd time Mamas and Papas have to come out to finish our nursery furniture - must be costing them a fortune as the fitters have to come from bradford, so a 260 mile round trip each time!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Its actually cheaper to get full sized ones - how ridiculous is that. I have seen a few nice ones in Argos which I have saved to favourites at the moment - the trick is matching it to an oak sideboard we have in the room which is staying as nursery furniture.
> 
> Am watching the Natalie Cassidy becoming Mum on E4 - Bless her she is really upset her baby might be breech.
> 
> What baby bouncers has everyone got??
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

Ive got this one https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2508008 i had it for becca and it was fantastic



Nessicle said:


> mizze I bought a regular wardrobe, chest of drawers and a bedside table from Tesco Direct for £150 the nursery wardrobes are ridiculous prices just because it says "nursery"
> 
> sorry you didnt sleep well Spencer you are a machine for doing all that cleaning though! Bless Becca!
> 
> Kerrie I hope your DH has a good birthday!
> 
> I had an overwhelming urge to sort my bikini area out lol got the Nair and lady shaver on it but Ava was wriggling round everywhere when i had the lady shaver out - dont think she appreciated the vibrations so close to her head :haha:
> 
> so everything is now whipped off down there! :thumbup: had awful visions of the midwife not being able to find my bits once I'm in labour :rofl: now I can just use the nair every 5 days or so to keep it neat!
> 
> starting to feel tired again so going to have a nap soon. My right foot has swelled up mega bad again. Asked the midwife about it last week and she said it was normal to have one foot more swollen than the other and she didnt ask to see it and no protein in urine or anything so she's not concerned but my feet feel bruised they're that swollen!
> 
> I feel so much better today after a good nights sleep last night I do think my crying spells are linked to lack of sleep xx

I dont know why but feel the need to do it everyday now, especially given little one could arrive anytime. Sometimes though my eyes hurt so much from lack of sleep, i cant even focus to read things



lozzy21 said:


> Girls who havent packed there bags, go do it! You do not want to have to do it in a rush, trust me lol

I have double checked mine today but still need to remember a few bits for it.



till bob said:


> where is everyone today its really quiet and im bored lol xx

Same here, think its one of those days.

Have now put my pram together and im even more in love with it. Will do beccas one tongiht


----------



## spencerbear

Glad everything is going to be ok, googli.....just make sure you rest lots

Glad ailsa is doing so well wilsmum x


----------



## Nessicle

Googily glad you're both ok! We were all worried about you last night! Take it easy and make sure you finish your antibiotics x


----------



## Nessicle

I've just got up from a nap and watching Splash on Living! Love that film I always wanted to be a mermaid when I was little!


----------



## spencerbear

we have toy story on, forgot how much i like this film lol


----------



## Mizze

Grrrr stupid laptop lost my post!

Wilsmum - glad that you and Ailsa are doing well.

Googlibear - OUCH - glad you are okay but I know how much kidney infections can hurt :hugs:

I have been sorting out the nursery but its still a giant mess. I have begun packing my bag(s) for the birth but Im not sure what to put in there for the baby.

So im thinking at least 2 sleepsuits/babygrows + 1 to come home in
scratch mittens
vests
hat
Booties
Nappies
Baby wipes
muslin squares
blanket
Snowsuit

Have I missed anything obvious?

Oooh thanks to lozzy on tip about juice etc

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> I've just got up from a nap and watching Splash on Living! Love that film I always wanted to be a mermaid when I was little!

I always wanted to be a mermaid too! :) 



spencerbear said:


> we have toy story on, forgot how much i like this film lol

I love Toystory - havent seen the third one yet - but I think we will get it on DVD now its out. 

Thanks for the tip on the bouncer. 

Mizze x


----------



## spencerbear

OH bought a box set of all 3 yesterday on blu ray just so he could use his new toy :haha: so of course we have to watch them in order, god forbid i suggest anything different :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

Evening :flower:
Still no more babies? :cry:
I sorta hope my lil man hangs on till thursday...coz my dads parents are going on holiday.
They obviously didn't want to see their first great grandchild. So i hope he stays in because they are selfish! :haha:


----------



## Mizze

Chloe did you get any snow?

I dont want to see my LO till she is full term or I will have to go on the labour ward

Mizze x


----------



## mummyclo

A tiny little bit :(


----------



## YoungNImum

Nessicle said:


> Aw thanks Kirsty hope they do for you too! This baby is trying to break free I swear!!
> 
> I bought one to match my grace pram it was a bargain at £12 and it's lush!
> 
> So we have decided on a back up name in case Ava doesn't suit her.....we like Aoife pronounced 'ee-fah' what do you think?

I really like that name, if im saying it right you could also spell is effy??



ducky1502 said:


> Awww what a cute name ness. And yours too kirsty :)
> 
> Girls names are so much easier than boy names. We THINK we might be getting somewhere with a name but we're not going to start calling him it yet or anything, just incase he doesn't suit it. I was routing for Jesus but apparently that's cruel :rofl:




mrsbling said:



> Well, I am still changing my mind on names................ I have just been reading one of my baby naming books, but so far in the lead today are:
> 
> Eloise Summer
> Lauren Eloise
> Isabelle Summer
> 
> Any thoughts on the above??????

I like the sound of eloise summer very pretty name for a little girl



lozzy21 said:


> Girls who havent packed there bags, go do it! You do not want to have to do it in a rush, trust me lol

Iv babys bag packed but i dont no where to start with mine?



GoogilyBear said:


> Hello my dear ladies. Turns out I had a really bad water infection that spread to my kidneys, kept me hospital over night and monertered bumpy. They were talking about bringing my labour on if the infection didnt clear up, but thankfully it has and I am home this afternoon :) I did try to get on a the hospital but OH took my ipod off me and told me to chill. apparently i still look as white as the snow outside lol. Just on antibiotics now :) and weekly check ups from midwife and if i cant get to her shes coming to me lol.
> 
> docs appt on the 6th i think it is, so all is better and on the mend. bumpy is so lucky being in there and not having a care in the world :) Just hope it doesnt tkae too much longer, its hard enough my kidnay pain let alone the hip pain lol :)
> 
> xxx

Glad to hear your ok Googily we where getting abit worried last night, the pain we go threw but it will all be worth it :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> A tiny little bit :(

More than I got hon! Its just bloody freezing and icy as hell here! 

Mizze x


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze you will need more than 3 vests and babygrows, you never know how long your going to be in and you go through them quick, id take 6 or 7


----------



## mummyclo

I watched that Natalie Cassidy thing and it made me cry!
When she was saying...im so happy blah blah! I was like I JUST WANT MY BABY!! 
:cry: :cry:


----------



## lozzy21

NImum, just pack a basic overnight bag with a few nightys, big knickers and maternity pads.


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> Mizze you will need more than 3 vests and babygrows, you never know how long your going to be in and you go through them quick, id take 6 or 7

Yes I think I was going for the optimistic in hospital for the minimum amount of time - I will pack more! 

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Evening ladies

Glad some of you got better sleep. sorry to hear about the poorly ladies.

I like the name Isabelle Summer.

Well I went out last night for what I thought was a quiet meal with my friend and it turned out to be a SURPRISE baby shower. I burst into tears!!!!! It was soooo lovely and I feel very special. We were very spoilt and received loads and loads of gifts. Everyone was in tears when there were messages read out from other angel parent's from all around the world - it was very emotional but also very beautiful.

I was suprised to see that December Dreamers haven't produced another baby yet - HURRY UP!! :rofl:


----------



## mummyclo

I agree HURRY UP!
:sick: errr i feel sick again!


----------



## YoungNImum

- Butterfly - said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> Glad some of you got better sleep. sorry to hear about the poorly ladies.
> 
> I like the name Isabelle Summer.
> 
> Well I went out last night for what I thought was a quiet meal with my friend and it turned out to be a SURPRISE baby shower. I burst into tears!!!!! It was soooo lovely and I feel very special. We were very spoilt and received loads and loads of gifts. Everyone was in tears when there were messages read out from other angel parent's from all around the world - it was very emotional but also very beautiful.
> 
> I was suprised to see that December Dreamers haven't produced another baby yet - HURRY UP!! :rofl:

Aw how lovely im sure thats a night you will never forget :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

awwww butterfly thats lovely!!!!

well iv still been getting pains all day but they havent got stronger or anything or looks like no baby for me yet :(


----------



## spencerbear

What a lovely surprise :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> Glad some of you got better sleep. sorry to hear about the poorly ladies.
> 
> I like the name Isabelle Summer.
> 
> Well I went out last night for what I thought was a quiet meal with my friend and it turned out to be a SURPRISE baby shower. I burst into tears!!!!! It was soooo lovely and I feel very special. We were very spoilt and received loads and loads of gifts. Everyone was in tears when there were messages read out from other angel parent's from all around the world - it was very emotional but also very beautiful.
> 
> I was suprised to see that December Dreamers haven't produced another baby yet - HURRY UP!! :rofl:

Aw butterfly - how lovely of them :flower: - bet you are glad you went! I ended up in bed early! 



mummyclo said:


> I agree HURRY UP!
> :sick: errr i feel sick again!

Im feeling sick too hon - too much heartburn followed by too much gaviscon. Bleugh! 

Mizze x


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh butterfly what a lovely surprise.!!! I got surprised today too... my friends here threw me a baby shower a few weeks ago, but today my sister threw me a surprise one back in south africa with my friends and family and we had a video call and I saw the whole thing :) Like a cyber baby shower :) it was very touching xxx
So surprised to see too that there are no new babies :) hehe
Hope you are all well..
Baby def feels as though he is sitting in my bum/foof LOL :) like he is ready to come and is making really strange movements... maybe he is packing up before he evicts himself hehe ;)
xx


----------



## till bob

mummyclo said:


> I watched that Natalie Cassidy thing and it made me cry!
> When she was saying...im so happy blah blah! I was like I JUST WANT MY BABY!!
> :cry: :cry:

i was sobbin through it i was i just kept thinkin wish phoebe was here to cuddle x did u get my msg that i sent the pump first class this mornin chloe xx


- Butterfly - said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> Glad some of you got better sleep. sorry to hear about the poorly ladies.
> 
> I like the name Isabelle Summer.
> 
> Well I went out last night for what I thought was a quiet meal with my friend and it turned out to be a SURPRISE baby shower. I burst into tears!!!!! It was soooo lovely and I feel very special. We were very spoilt and received loads and loads of gifts. Everyone was in tears when there were messages read out from other angel parent's from all around the world - it was very emotional but also very beautiful.
> 
> I was suprised to see that December Dreamers haven't produced another baby yet - HURRY UP!! :rofl:

ah how lovely so glad u enjoyed ur nite hun u deserve it xx

well me and tilly r in bed already i feel abit sick 2 just hope its not that nasty tummy bug hubbys gone to work on nights so its just the 2 of us im feelin abit lonely tbh xx


----------



## Mizze

Just had my first perineal massage session


OWWWWW

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Gemma :hugs: hope you feel better and to Chloe! 

Butterfly how lovely of your friends! 

I'm just about to make a curry! Trying everything to evict this baby!


----------



## Mizze

We are having steak tonight - no evicition for me just yet! :) 

Mizze x


----------



## till bob

wat is this massage mizzie sorry if im bein thick lol xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww thanks ladies - it really was truly amazing.

Sorry about the sickness - think some early nights are in order. xx

Mizze - ouch!! I remember that from previous pregnancy. It is meant to be worth it though xx


----------



## Mizze

till bob said:


> wat is this massage mizzie sorry if im bein thick lol xx

https://www.birthingnaturally.net/cn/technique/perineal.html

https://www.babyworld.co.uk/information/birth/assisted_delivery/perineal_massage.asp#2

Til this explains it better than me - basically its massage of the skin 'down there' so its stretchier in labour ro reduce tearing- my mw recommended it and id seen it on here

It aint for the faint hearted but gave me the opportunity to practice my breathing techniques!

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Aww thanks ladies - it really was truly amazing.
> 
> Sorry about the sickness - think some early nights are in order. xx
> 
> Mizze - ouch!! I remember that from previous pregnancy. It is meant to be worth it though xx

Ouch indeed! Oh well, its not as though labour will be any better - I just hope we are doing it right - how you are supposed to do it on your own gawd knows!

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

:cry: i am so pissed off :(


----------



## xkirstyx

whats wrong chloe?


----------



## - Butterfly -

what's the matter Chloe? x


----------



## mrsbling

Butterfly that was soooo lovely of your friends, glad you had a wonderful night :) x


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> :cry: i am so pissed off :(

Oh dear Chloe whats up hun :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

Long story.....
My Nan and Grandad are going on holiday on Wed..my due date!
They were at my parents today, saying please have your baby early so we don't miss it....erm sorry but you knew when i was due and you still booked your holiday :cry:
As if that isn't upsetting enough.. when i was moaning about it my dad had a huge go at me saying why aren't i angry at my mums step dad (who is in Ireland atm)! Well mayb because he didn't ask me to have my baby when was convenient for HIM!!
If it meant so much to my dads parents to see their first great grandchild, they wouldnt be going :shrug:


----------



## spencerbear

whats up chloe??

Ive had curry tonight too but just cause i fancied it not for eviction.

Really dont fancy perenial massage :nope:


----------



## spencerbear

families can be so insensitive at times 

:hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

Ahh Chloe, family always know the wrong thing to say, at the wrong time dont they!!! :hugs:

Try and keep your chin up hun :) x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww Chloe. :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

I am bloody tired now....and he keeps moving his head in my pelvis, it hurts and i want to cry :cry:
Would i rather have had 2 weeks of stabbing pain....or 24 hrs of labour? Hmmm i want labour please!


----------



## till bob

im sooooooooo bored duno wat to do with myself xx


----------



## mrsbling

till bob said:


> im sooooooooo bored duno wat to do with myself xx

Isnt there aything on TV you can watch? or have you got some dvds?

We have X factor on but it makes DH cringe when they are rubbish, so I am christmas shopping online, and he is playing games on his Iphone.

I generally tend to be bored in the week lol ;)


----------



## Kerrieann

We have just put our tree and decs up! Love it, it looks so cosy now :happydance: thought id get it done early this year before baby comes, talking of baby coming, hurry up!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs: chloe, hope ur ok x


----------



## GoogilyBear

Really starting to feel tired now, not that i am going to get any sleep. Really would like my little bumpy to arrive this week, i am starting to feel different about it and really want it out of me, just want this hard bit to be over and done with. I admire those of you who can wait and just cope with the final streak, but i really am struggling. specially with being ill. its just getting way too much for me.


----------



## Pixxie

Wow we have been fairly quiet today girls! Still no more babies I see :( bummer

Had such a busy day, went to get my pram from the shop then my step mum broke the news to me that her and my dad weren't letting me keep it at mine until the baby is here :cry: :hissy: Bloody superstitions... So we went to my nana's for a brew, got it all out and played with all the bits. They helped me figure out how it all goes together and folds up, then we had to pack it up so she could take it off me :( Brought the cot home from my nana's though and OH has agreed we will finish the nursery tomorrow and get everything set up for LO. Got back, my mum brought my brother round and I started to make dinner. Then got a phone call from SIL asking if we could have her kids for a few hours until she was discharged from hospital, said yes and their nana brought them round. Had to squeeze 2 extra portions out of dinner while trying to stop the kids destroying my table and cream sofas (yes I know I have a baby on the way and cream sofas are a stupid idea but my kids wont be expecting to jump on sofas, especially with shoes on!) Fed everyone, mum and brother went home, me and OH try to keep kids occupied by getting them to make cards for their new little brother. Finally it's time for them to go so OH has took them home, then he's going to the memorial birthday party for his friend (mentioned his birthday yesterday) I was supposed to go too but I'm exhausted. 

I've made OH promise that he will stay sober enough to go to the hospital if need be (unfortunately his friends tipple of choice was sambuca :dohh: ) as I've been loosing bits of my plug today and been having a few niggles. Trying not to get my hopes up but I still mentioned it to OH and said it's a possibility it could be the start of things so he needs to be on standby! :haha: If I wasn't so exhausted I would be doing things to help move things on but to be honest I'd rather sleep tonight than have the baby! :roll: 

Sweeny Todd is on at 9.30, so gonna snuggle up on the sofa with my dressing gown and a brew and enjoy the peace and quiet. xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> We have just put our tree and decs up! Love it, it looks so cosy now :happydance: thought id get it done early this year before baby comes, talking of baby coming, hurry up!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :hugs: chloe, hope ur ok x

 Aww lovely Kerrie - we're putting our decs up next weekend - can't wait :happydance:

Pixxie - thanks for the heads up on Sweeney Todd :thumbup:


----------



## Pixxie

I'm glad OH is out so I can perve on Johnny Depp in peace! :rofl: xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pixxie said:


> I'm glad OH is out so I can perve on Johnny Depp in peace! :rofl: xx

 :rofl: 

My DH is just glad than Crap Factor has finished! :rofl:


----------



## ducky1502

Just to let u no im still here and no baby yet lol. Been a busy day and im mega tired now... Not that it will help me sleep! 

Come on babies... Please start appearing!!


----------



## xkirstyx

My laptop has died. Hopwfully ger new one tomorow. So don't worry iv not had baby yet but still having loads of pains x


----------



## lozzy21

Wonder if we are going to have any more babys before december


----------



## Kerrieann

I hope so lozzy ;-)


----------



## Kerrieann

I think mrsbling and chloe will have their babies by wednesday!


----------



## Nessicle

I'm so frustrated!!! Cannot get comfy in any position at all!! Can't close my legs cos Ava has defo dropped a little can fel her elbows further in my pelvis and I'm all achey low down and got pushing sensas in my bum! I'll be so glad when I go into labour think were all pretty fed up now hey?!


----------



## KellyC75

im in hospital,since last nite. contractions not too bad now. if they stay or get worse, will have section tomm. otherwise be home. very hard to use this comp,so may not post again4a while


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Kelly! We were wondering if that was the case as we'd not heard from you! Hope you're ok and yay to bubs coming!!!!!xx


----------



## lozzy21

Good luck Kelly, those computers are crap arnt they.


----------



## Kerrieann

:hugs: hope ur ok kelly, yay to baby coming!!! Update when you can hun, look forward to hearing fro you, you could have the 18th baby!! :yipee:


----------



## ducky1502

oooooh good luck kelly :)

Have you noticed that the majority of the babies born already have been girls? Or at least I think they have. Proof that boys ARE more lazy :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

thanks all. will update when i can.


----------



## xkirstyx

Oooh good luck kelly xxx


----------



## YoungNImum

KellyC75 said:


> im in hospital,since last nite. contractions not too bad now. if they stay or get worse, will have section tomm. otherwise be home. very hard to use this comp,so may not post again4a while

I hope everything goes ok, we will all be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Grrrr i wish these stiches would hurry up and heal, i want a shave!


----------



## YoungNImum

Sorry TMI ladies but iv been on toliet everyday emptying myself, plus it dosnt help that iv piles an havin to put cream on, but i noticed yesterday it feels abit raw where iv been wiping alot, and was just wondering if i could put anything on it, do u think sudu crem would be ok?


----------



## Nessicle

OH is driving me mad he's playing call of duty online with his mate and they're talking on headsets while playing and I'm trying to sleep Grrr!!! Wish he'd shurrup!!!


----------



## YoungNImum

lozzy21 said:


> Grrrr i wish these stiches would hurry up and heal, i want a shave!

I cant help but smile everytime i see your little lady she is a picture :cloud9:


----------



## lozzy21

She is beautiful but im biased lol


----------



## YoungNImum

Nessicle said:


> OH is driving me mad he's playing call of duty online with his mate and they're talking on headsets while playing and I'm trying to sleep Grrr!!! Wish he'd shurrup!!!

cant you throw something at him lol an tell him ur tryin to sleep? :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

Ness id turn the internet off.


----------



## spencerbear

YoungNImum said:


> Sorry TMI ladies but iv been on toliet everyday emptying myself, plus it dosnt help that iv piles an havin to put cream on, but i noticed yesterday it feels abit raw where iv been wiping alot, and was just wondering if i could put anything on it, do u think sudu crem would be ok?

Just stick with your cream.....not really good to use anything else because of the piles..... 


Good luck kelly :hugs:

Im with you on the cant get comfy thing ness


----------



## mummyclo

:cry: Back ache and leg ache = no sleep for me :(
Just hurry up and come out....lazy lil man!


----------



## hopefully2

Hey my other insomniacs!
Thought id pop in and say hello, grace has me wake and nowi can't go back!
Thanks for all the nice wishes about Grannys funeral, haven't been posting much been on everyday for a headcount of new babies!
Our snow is getting heavy here which has me convinced I'm going to go into labour! Did lots of cleaning yesterday thinking I'd be going in tonight but not so much as a twinge! Somuch for my womanly/motherly instincts!!


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls! well OH finally came to bed at 12.30am - Internet is downstairs so couldn't turn it off Lozzy lol he was playing downstairs but our Walls are like paper - can even hear the next door neighbours phone skarm going off in a morning - and he talks really loud I kept telling him to shut up!

So shite nights sleep again and the cat is driving me mad he keeps sharpening his claws on the sofa and we keep shouting at him to stop but he won't so just thrown him in the kitchen but had to bend down to get him so squashed poor Ava in my strop! She's wriggling away though so sure she's fine!!


----------



## mummyclo

MY WATERS JUST BROKE!!!! :o
Omg im getting scared now! Not much pain yet, just period like :(
I hope something starts...i don't want to be induced


----------



## Nessicle

OMG Chloe!! Woo hoo! Another dreamer on the way yay!


----------



## mummyclo

I am shitting it now tbh! :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

Shouldnt you call delivery if your waters go first??


----------



## cho

chloe have you called the hospital, yey thats brilliant news!


----------



## mummyclo

Called my auntie/midwife she said yes thats waters i will call back i n couple hrs.
not getting much pain yet...back ache and period pain!
I keep leaking as well...it feels disgusting :sick:


----------



## lozzy21

Chloe back ache and period pain got me to 9cm, dont dismiss it so easy lol Have you got a ball? get bouncing or get walking.


----------



## cho

good luck hun, it will happen by itself dont worry :hugs: at least you know for def your in labour and not just cramps and wondering, kepp updating if you can and i hope its a easy labour for you xx


----------



## Nessicle

How exciting!! Keep us updated Chloe!! 

I've got bloody thrush been driving me mad! Got period pains too but sure nothing will happen anyway!!


----------



## mummyclo

Thanks Lozzy! I hope so! I have a ball yea :)
Looks like i will be having a November baby too! There will be no one left soon! :rofl:


----------



## wishingforbub

Woohoo Chloe!!! Finally !! :) Good luck to you hun !! :)


----------



## mummyclo

I feel bad now...im out of line! Mrsbling is supposed to be before me!
Actually bugger it! :rofl:


----------



## spencerbear

oooo thats great news chloe.....


----------



## mummyclo

woohooo 1 hr in...pain getting progressively worse! :o
I can't belive i am going to have my lil man soon!
:dust: for everyone else! :dust:


----------



## lozzy21

Niamh slept for 6 hours last night yet i still woke up, fail or what lol


----------



## xkirstyx

Omg chloe! I'm so excited for u eeeek trust u to go into labour wen I don't have comp!!! Xxxx


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Lozzy!!
Least she managed to sleep eh! 
Ewww i swear my waters smell like semen :sick:


----------



## spencerbear

lozzy21 said:


> Niamh slept for 6 hours last night yet i still woke up, fail or what lol

Its annoying when you do that, but you do get used to it x


----------



## spencerbear

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: Lozzy!!
> Least she managed to sleep eh!
> Ewww i swear my waters smell like semen :sick:

Nice, remind me not to smell mine :nope::nope:


----------



## lozzy21

They are icky arnt they chloe, just think i had poo in mine aswell :sick:


----------



## mummyclo

OMG!!! I have alot of water! They just went again! Like a huge lot felt horrid :(


----------



## lozzy21

Go for a soak in the bath chloe, might make you feel better.


----------



## Kerrieann

Yay chloe :yipee: :yipee: :wohoo: :wohoo: Hope ur not in too much pain hun xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Anyone heard from kelly, if she is having her c-section today or not?????


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> I feel bad now...im out of line! Mrsbling is supposed to be before me!
> Actually bugger it! :rofl:

Its OK Chloe, my waters broke at 5am this morning, so I called the hospital and they told me to go in to be monitored. 

They confirmed they were definitely broken, monitored me for an hour took some blood, then said I could go home, but have to go back tonight at 11pm :)

SO, it looks like you have got me on here for the rest of the day (in between trying to get some sleep :sleep: 

Then I Will do an update when I can :) x


----------



## mummyclo

:happydance:
Thats weird! Labour buddies :rofl:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies..
what did I miss LOL ? I see 18 babies now ? - I looked on the first page but can't figure out who had theirs :)
And is Kelly having her baby earlier now??? so much happening !!!
and Chloe not long to go now :) !!!! :yipee:


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh and MrsBling too !!!! yay :)


----------



## mrsbling

Good Luck Chloe and Kelly :)

hope the actual labour part is short Chloe :thumbup:

OMG the waters breaking was horrid, I was just lying inbed at 5am, and I thought..... hmmm that feels strange - but as you keeo getting these gushing type feelings I thought nothing of it..................... but a few seconds later I felt it again and it was a much bigger gush, then another TMI i know!!!! ..... luckily I bought some of those Maternity bed covers so the bed is still perfectly dry :)

Then I dashed off to the loo...... trying not to wake up DH and get him in a panic ;) x


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> :happydance:
> Thats weird! Labour buddies :rofl:

I know how weird that it happened within a few hours :)
Just gotta try and eat plenty of carbs, and get some sleep before the hard work begins ;) x


----------



## mummyclo

Yep...ive had my brekkie...about to have a bath :)
Im juts waiting on the excruciating pain! :(


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> Yep...ive had my brekkie...about to have a bath :)
> Im juts waiting on the excruciating pain! :(

Yeah its odd that we are just sitting waiting for the pain to start lol :)


----------



## cho

did you get a weird feeling or anything before they went like a pain or anything? just wondering haha


----------



## cho

good luck mrs bling too, i hope everythinmg comes naturally for you both :) x


----------



## sammiwry

Omg, I go out shoppig with my parents to sort out my pram adapters and end up going to the families bar with dh and some of his work mates, get back and a baby is born but can't see who's?! And that blow and Mrsbling are in labour! How exciting! I'm majorly jealous!!


----------



## hopefully2

Girls can't believe both your waters are gone, so exciting!! Nice company for each other too!
Yeah who was number 18 i can't figure it out??


----------



## xkirstyx

Omg missbling aswell! Wooo 

Well I'm heading out to get food shop and new laptop. Keep ur legs crossed till I'm back lol xxxxx


----------



## hopefully2

Oh is it raspberries?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Is number 18 Raspberries - there is a thread in 3rd tri saying she had her little boy yesterday?


----------



## spencerbear

yes no 18 was raspberries.

Good luck to you both today, how exciting :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

I just felt a little gush, but when they went really loads i felt a funny feeling in my bum....then i was soaked! :haha:


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh congratulations Raspberries!!!!! YAY :flower:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> I just felt a little gush, but when they went really loads i felt a funny feeling in my bum....then i was soaked! :haha:

:haha: at funny feeling in your bum!


----------



## Kerrieann

Yay mrsbing!! :wohoo: :wohoo: So wierd that i said last night that you 2 will be befor me and very soon :thumbup: Hope it goes quick for you both and naturally too :thumbup:

Oh and number 18 was rasberries, she had her little boy yesterday! :yipee:


----------



## ducky1502

Oooohhhh gooooooooooood luck mrsbling and chloe :happydance: too excited for u guys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopefully2

God I'm so excited I can't stop checking in every two minutes!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

mummyclo said:


> MY WATERS JUST BROKE!!!! :o
> Omg im getting scared now! Not much pain yet, just period like :(
> I hope something starts...i don't want to be induced

 :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

yiippeeeeee to Mrs Bling too.

I'm out all day today with no internet access - I'm going to miss all the excitement :growlmad:

Good luck ladies you'll be fine - remember your breathing, Keep on your feet as long as possible to bring baby down and also get bouncing on your exercise ball!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

hopefully2 said:


> God I'm so excited I can't stop checking in every two minutes!!

 :rofl: I know the feeling but I gotta go out :brat::sad2:


----------



## mummyclo

I have to go in and get monitered at 7pm if im not progressing :cry:
I best start getting contractions soon!
Mayb im just weird and cant really feel them?
I have back ache etc. and lozzy said she had back ache and period pain to 9cm so....
:shrug:


----------



## ducky1502

Just keep moving chloe and eat whilst you can!

Im so envious i reckon im actually turning green!!! Come on the rest of the full term babies... Follow suit.


----------



## mummyclo

But Ducky i am a week ahead of you! Hopefully this will be u in a week!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## sammiwry

hopefully2 said:


> God I'm so excited I can't stop checking in every two minutes!!

I know I'm the same!


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

mummyclo said:


> I have to go in and get monitered at 7pm if im not progressing :cry:
> I best start getting contractions soon!
> Mayb im just weird and cant really feel them?
> I have back ache etc. and lozzy said she had back ache and period pain to 9cm so....
> :shrug:

My labour with DD #1 was all in my back I felt nothing in my tummy at all...

Good luck xxx


----------



## mrsbling

I just feel like period pains, but no contractions???? 

Well saying that, when I was in hospital I was getting contractions, but I didint realise thats what they were (tightenings), as I had been getting those for weeks but thought it was just LO walking accross my bump lol.

Have just wiped all of the sides down (again) so that house is really clean :)

But waters are stilll coming every now and again - its not a nice feeling..... like weting yourself and not realsiing YUK!!!! lol ;)


----------



## mrsbling

Last night and through the night had had some pains low down, but thought it was bowel stuff as I had some extra chillis last night lol........ SO it was a suprise - but it was just like....'Oh I think I feel a bit wet? ......hmmmm I'll wait a bit...... few seconds later - hmmmm feels like a load more? then off to the loo, and yes- soaking!!! TMI i know!!


----------



## sammiwry

Mrsbling hopefully it won't be ages before you get to meet your lo!


----------



## mummyclo

I am timing my back pain.....


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> I have to go in and get monitered at 7pm if im not progressing :cry:
> I best start getting contractions soon!
> Mayb im just weird and cant really feel them?
> I have back ache etc. and lozzy said she had back ache and period pain to 9cm so....
> :shrug:




sammiwry said:


> Mrsbling hopefully it won't be ages before you get to meet your lo!

The midwife I saw at the hospital said they would give me something to try and induce me tonight or in the morning anyway :)


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> MY WATERS JUST BROKE!!!! :o
> Omg im getting scared now! Not much pain yet, just period like :(
> I hope something starts...i don't want to be induced

:happydance: :yipee: Good luck! 



lozzy21 said:


> Niamh slept for 6 hours last night yet i still woke up, fail or what lol

:haha: major life fail



mrsbling said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I feel bad now...im out of line! Mrsbling is supposed to be before me!
> Actually bugger it! :rofl:
> 
> Its OK Chloe, my waters broke at 5am this morning, so I called the hospital and they told me to go in to be monitored.
> 
> They confirmed they were definitely broken, monitored me for an hour took some blood, then said I could go home, but have to go back tonight at 11pm :)
> 
> SO, it looks like you have got me on here for the rest of the day (in between trying to get some sleep :sleep:
> 
> Then I Will do an update when I can :) xClick to expand...

Oh my god you too!? :happydance: :yipee: Good luck! 

I had the worst nights sleep ever, was having BH that were accompanied by dull aches in my lower back, tummy and thighs. They were irregular though and have stopped this morning :( I was loosing bits of plug yesterday though and a quick rummage revealed my cervix is moving forward and getting into position :thumbup: 

OH said last night now that he doesn't really like the name Evelyn any more! :cry: :hissy: He's such a pain in the arse!!! It's really upset me as I really liked it and it was the only name we had agreed on, was really getting used to the idea of calling her Evelyn but now he's decided he doesn't like it so much. I had a meltdown, started bawling my eyes out and shouting at him saying our baby will never have a name and it's all his fault :blush: :haha: So now we are back to the drawing board... He said he likes Heidi, which is nice but I don't love it like I did Evelyn. Bugger. xxx


----------



## mummyclo

Our babies might have the same birthday!! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

So exciting girls!!! Good luck and hope those contractions come on nice and strong!! 

Pixxie sorry you had a rough night chick me too :hugs: that sucks about the name hun! I told OH that as I had carried her and given birth to her that I souls have more say over her first name but thathe could pick her second name he liked that compromise! 

Having braxton hicks for the first time in a morning and getting period aches under the font of my bump


----------



## sammiwry

I've been having quite bad bh this weekend but been forcing myself to keep drinking my rlt even though it makes them worse


----------



## till bob

mummyclo said:


> MY WATERS JUST BROKE!!!! :o
> Omg im getting scared now! Not much pain yet, just period like :(
> I hope something starts...i don't want to be induced

omg hun good luck keep us posted fx it wont be too long xx



mrsbling said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I feel bad now...im out of line! Mrsbling is supposed to be before me!
> Actually bugger it! :rofl:
> 
> Its OK Chloe, my waters broke at 5am this morning, so I called the hospital and they told me to go in to be monitored.
> 
> They confirmed they were definitely broken, monitored me for an hour took some blood, then said I could go home, but have to go back tonight at 11pm :)
> 
> SO, it looks like you have got me on here for the rest of the day (in between trying to get some sleep :sleep:
> 
> Then I Will do an update when I can :) xClick to expand...

ah u 2 how cool good luck to u aswell and keep us posted xx

good luck to kelly 2 cant believe 3 of us mite have our babies today xx


----------



## sammiwry

Oo yea wonder how Kelly is getting on!!


----------



## Nessicle

Sammi I can't drinknit any more it makes my BHs horrendous they're already bad enough lol - anyone else get them everytime they stand up or lean forward say to wash up or something?


----------



## wishingforbub

Come on babies !!!! :yipee:


----------



## mummyclo

got my tens on now! :o


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Sammi I can't drinknit any more it makes my BHs horrendous they're already bad enough lol - anyone else get them everytime they stand up or lean forward say to wash up or something?

I'm really having to force myself to drink it! I want things to be as easy as poss in labour (don't we all though) so determinded to keep up with it


----------



## hopefully2

Its all so exciting!!! 
My OH can't believe we are all keeping in such close contact even through labour!!

Sorry about painful BH's girls, I feel like I can't even be close seeing as I still haven't had a braxton hick!!


----------



## wishingforbub

I have been having BH since about 20 weeks... when you in labour does anyone know if they feel different/ more painful??


----------



## Pixxie

I think a real contraction is much more intense than a BH and is painful. Saying that though when my step-mum was in labour she thought her contractions were BH, she said they didn't even hurt until she was in transition! :shock: xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

my contractions didnt really hurt untill i was around 5cm, which was when i got on the gas and air :haha: although hoping to go longer without it this time as ill be in the pool so hopefully wont need it for a while! :thumbup:

chloe you could try getting in the bath and directing the shower at ur back, that helped alot with me as i just laboured in my back for hours before i had any tummy pains!

Wonder how kellys getting on, i reckon shes had the baby :yipee:


----------



## Kerrieann

my contractions didnt really hurt untill i was around 5cm, which was when i got on the gas and air although hoping to go longer without it this time as ill be in the pool so hopefully wont need it for a while! 

chloe you could try getting in the bath and directing the shower at ur back, that helped alot with me as i just laboured in my back for hours before i had any tummy pains!

Wonder how kellys getting on, i reckon shes had the baby :yipee:


----------



## EmyDra

Loooads of babies all suddenly born. Maybe it's the cold weather? Maybe I'll get mine before Christmas too? :D


----------



## Nessicle

I've been having BH's since 17 weeks but only started getting strong and hurting since around 32 weeks or so! 

I keep trying to adjust my knickers pulling the elastic forward and accidentally let it go poor Ava lol imagine that snapping back right in your ear hole :haha: 

Can anyone feel their bubs pushing against their back passage?


----------



## sammiwry

Eurghh horrible constipation :( sorry for the tmi 


Need to get my bum in gear and go an get the stuff for roast :)


----------



## mummyclo

At least my pain is getting worse...still mostly in my back. but sorta feels like its making its way into my belly?
:shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

I get that too ness, makes me think i need the loo when i dont!


----------



## YoungNImum

spencerbear said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Sorry TMI ladies but iv been on toliet everyday emptying myself, plus it dosnt help that iv piles an havin to put cream on, but i noticed yesterday it feels abit raw where iv been wiping alot, and was just wondering if i could put anything on it, do u think sudu crem would be ok?
> 
> Just stick with your cream.....not really good to use anything else because of the piles.....
> 
> 
> Good luck kelly :hugs:
> 
> Im with you on the cant get comfy thing nessClick to expand...

:thumbup: Thanks never thought of that. x



mummyclo said:


> MY WATERS JUST BROKE!!!! :o
> Omg im getting scared now! Not much pain yet, just period like :(
> I hope something starts...i don't want to be induced

OMG good luck and fingers crossed the pain isnt to bad :hugs:



mrsbling said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I feel bad now...im out of line! Mrsbling is supposed to be before me!
> Actually bugger it! :rofl:
> 
> Its OK Chloe, my waters broke at 5am this morning, so I called the hospital and they told me to go in to be monitored.
> 
> They confirmed they were definitely broken, monitored me for an hour took some blood, then said I could go home, but have to go back tonight at 11pm :)
> 
> SO, it looks like you have got me on here for the rest of the day (in between trying to get some sleep :sleep:
> 
> Then I Will do an update when I can :) xClick to expand...


Another Good luck :hugs:, i wonder if i could just do a huge leap and have mine soon lol x


----------



## wishingforbub

yes Ness feels like at times baby is sitting in my bum LOL :)


----------



## YoungNImum

I got a funny feeling down below last night but i think it was just Bubba getting his/her head comfy, i must admit i do alot of fidgting when i sit down or in bed.


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> At least my pain is getting worse...still mostly in my back. but sorta feels like its making its way into my belly?
> :shrug:

Are you feeling many contractions, or is it mostly backache & period type pain?


----------



## mummyclo

Its in my back yes....but it hurts and they are about ever5 mins for just over a min.
Trying to type this in the break :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo come on Chloe!!


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> Its in my back yes....but it hurts and they are about ever5 mins for just over a min.
> Trying to type this in the break :haha:

I am not sure what/how I am supposed to be feeling, as I am only really feeling sharp period pains....... and TMI..... but waters are still coming frequently - like had to change 9 times since 5am!!!!!! 

...... ladies please ensure you have plenty of maternity pads, as if this is anything to go by you will need plenty of them before let alone after labour!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

You girls having home births? 

Mums just been for a cuppa she said I look drawn and exhausted and massive - said I am lol!

Can't even be bothered to eat today just want to shut the world away! OH is doing my head in today too!


----------



## mrsbling

No I am off to the hospital wen its time - its only 10 mins away (subject to how busy the car park is though!!!! lol)


----------



## Kerrieann

Right im off to my mums for the rest of the day, should be back early eve and hoping for lots of progress girls! Good luck with it all and will catch up later, im soooo excited!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Pixxie

I keep getting painful BH, hope this is things getting started. Just tried to get OH to DTD but he's having none of it :dohh: I can't win with him, he moans I don't want to then when I do he fobs me off :growlmad: 

Feeling pretty icky with these cramps and the lack of sleep so not going to come dine with me knitters :( ah well, it would have been a pain in the arse to get the bus up there on a Sunday anyway. Right, off to try and convince OH (again) to get up and start doing the nursery... 

xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Oh Wow!
How exciting!
Good luck Chloe and Mrsbling!

And Chloe with DS my waters broke, I had mild period type pains then started having contractions 5 mins apart lasting 1 min. By the time I got to the hospital I was around 6cm dilated and that was less than an hour from when my waters broke.

Looks like you 2 and Kelly could have yr babies on my due date!!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Im waking OH up slightly earlier than normal for work tonight. He WILL have sex with me!!!!! I want this baby out now!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh....im only 1 cm :cry:
Hows Mrsbling doing?


----------



## cho

how do you know chloe?
Chloe dont worry it may just speed up all of a sudden hun x


----------



## mummyclo

Internal.....:blush:
Its not bad tbh and i didn't think i would be anything...so its good i suppose!
Only 9 more to go! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Ugh....im only 1 cm :cry:
> Hows Mrsbling doing?

:( not good


----------



## mummyclo

my dilation or Mrsbling?


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> my dilation or Mrsbling?

Your dilation. 

Wonder how Mrsbling is getting on and Kelly!


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> Ugh....im only 1 cm :cry:
> Hows Mrsbling doing?

Seems really slow.... irregular contractions, so I am still at home finding things to amuse me til I have to go in at 11pm!!!

Fairly strong period type pains still thou!

Hope it all speeds up for you soon hun :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

Bah i hate slow labour....but then at least i am in labour! :happydance:
Just sent OH out to get maccy d's :munch:


----------



## mrsbling

Just feel sooooo tired now - suppose being up at 5a, doesnt help..... and I didnt sleep well anyway.

Tried to snooze on sofa, but everytime I get up I feel waters gush again, so trying to sit up or stand instead ............... its gonna be a looooong night ;)


----------



## mummyclo

Its gonna be a long night for both of us :cry:


----------



## mrsbling

mummyclo said:


> Bah i hate slow labour....but then at least i am in labour! :happydance:
> Just sent OH out to get maccy d's :munch:

that sounds like a great idea :thumbup: 

I am going to have a rib burger (like a McRib), and see how hungry I feel then............... if I feel hungry again in a few hours might follow your lead and send DH out to Maccys too !!!! ;)


----------



## mummyclo

My OH got so emotional earlier...bless him! :cloud9:
He was like...i think i will cry even tho i said i wouldnt! :rofl:


----------



## ducky1502

Aawwww that's so sweet :)


----------



## mrsbling

Ive got my sister as a birthing partner too so DH can get a break for food etc - so I am sure we will all be crying too!!!! ;)
Ive told sister i will call her wehen we get to the hospital to save her setting out in the ice until reqd as shes 22 miles away.

I only have to see a baby born on tv and I am in tears lol


----------



## ducky1502

What an absolutely amazing thing you guys are going through.... you're finally going to meet your babies :happydance: 

Make sure you rest and eat my lovelies :)


----------



## mummyclo

I do really need to get some sleep after dinner.
I dont want to get to the pushing stage and be nackered :(


----------



## cho

what are you 2 thinking of for pain relief?
yes rest up while you can chloe x


----------



## mummyclo

Hopefully nothing....but i can only have gas and air at home so thats my other option if it gets too bad later :)


----------



## mrsbling

I am just keeping an open mind and seeing how I feel. I am not going to rule anything out as I dont know what my pain threshold is like :shrug:

Hoping for as little as possible, but I might end up being a real wimp lol ;) x


----------



## sammiwry

Got my fingers crossed for the both of you!


----------



## spencerbear

Hope labour progresses well for you both x x 

Hope everything is ok with kelly too


----------



## cho

your both be fine, just keep thinking of the end result, that little bundle of joy :cloud9: omg i cant wait till my turn :(


----------



## WILSMUM

and that little bundle makes all the pain worthwhile!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

im back got new laptop :) chloe sorry ur having a long slow labour i was the same with jack its a killer like! hopefully things will speed up soon for you. mrsbling how u getting on? any word from kelly? xxx


----------



## Mizze

mrsbling said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I feel bad now...im out of line! Mrsbling is supposed to be before me!
> Actually bugger it! :rofl:
> 
> Its OK Chloe, my waters broke at 5am this morning, so I called the hospital and they told me to go in to be monitored.
> 
> They confirmed they were definitely broken, monitored me for an hour took some blood, then said I could go home, but have to go back tonight at 11pm :)
> 
> SO, it looks like you have got me on here for the rest of the day (in between trying to get some sleep :sleep:
> 
> Then I Will do an update when I can :) xClick to expand...




spencerbear said:


> yes no 18 was raspberries.
> 
> Good luck to you both today, how exciting :happydance:

:happydance: 



xkirstyx said:


> im back got new laptop :) chloe sorry ur having a long slow labour i was the same with jack its a killer like! hopefully things will speed up soon for you. mrsbling how u getting on? *any word from kelly? *xxx

Oh my god - 3 on the go at once. :cloud9::baby::baby::baby: Hope Kelly is okay. 

Chloe & Mrsbling :hugs: hope you are doing okay - serious respect that you are both on here keeping us updated - hope I can do the same

Off to bounce on my ball and drink my rlt and gear up for the massage (eeek!) 

Mizze xxxx


----------



## cho

girls will you just take a look at my thread and see if you think the same?

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/473619-1-5-engaged.html

I am well confused lol x


----------



## Lenka

Hey girls, been lurking about, because I have no clue if I was going to be a sparkler or a dreamer... looks like a dreamer, as no signs for me yet... gosh 18 babies already born! I'll
labour dust to all of u in labour xxx


----------



## till bob

i agree with mizzie hope i can keep u all posted wen its my turn ur doin fab girls and mrsbling thats the best thing to do dont rule anythin out just c how u feel at the time if u need pain relief take it hun and chloe i know its nice to just have gas and air thats wat i had but if id have been in labour for hours id have had everythin goin lol takecare both of u cant wait to hear all about it wen they r here xx


----------



## till bob

hi charlotte thats right i was told that 1/5 is nearly all the way engaged u start at 5/5 which is free then goes down hun thats wat iv always been told hun xx


----------



## cho

god isnt it confusing, why dont all mw use the same way??


----------



## mummyclo

I probably won't be updating in a few hours....
It is getting worse so thats good :haha: Can't belive i said that!


----------



## cho

least things are moving along hun xxx


----------



## Mizze

Lenka said:


> Hey girls, been lurking about, because I have no clue if I was going to be a sparkler or a dreamer... looks like a dreamer, as no signs for me yet... gosh 18 babies already born! I'll
> labour dust to all of u in labour xxx

Hi Lenka - welcome! :dust: dust to you too! 



c.holdway said:


> girls will you just take a look at my thread and see if you think the same?
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/473619-1-5-engaged.html
> 
> I am well confused lol x

I have no idea hon sorry - mine is head down but free so ive no notes to compare too - you would think they would make it obvious wouldnt you!

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> I probably won't be updating in a few hours....
> It is getting worse so thats good :haha: Can't belive i said that!

Massive Massive :hugs: and :dust: to you sweetheart

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Hopefully by morning we will have some birth announcements n pics :)


----------



## ducky1502

Charlotte when do you see your mw again? Ive got an appt tomorrow and then im assuming i wont see anyone til im due.


----------



## mummyclo

ducky1502 said:


> Hopefully by morning we will have some birth announcements n pics :)

I bloody hope so! :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

EEEEEK im excited for you, cant wait to hear about babies being born!


----------



## mummyclo

Here ya go have some of my dust
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## cho

zoe i see her 8th?
i last saw her 24th xx


----------



## Lenka

Do you not see your mws every week after 38 weeks mark?


----------



## cho

I dont but that may be cos of it being my 2nd :shrug:


----------



## Tierney

oooh so exciting good luck girls hope you meet your babies very soon!

Is anyone in this thread taking Evening Primrose Oil? is it safe? I've bought some to take can I start this today at 36 weeks?

xx


----------



## YoungNImum

mummyclo said:


> My OH got so emotional earlier...bless him! :cloud9:
> He was like...i think i will cry even tho i said i wouldnt! :rofl:

aw how sweet
I think if i seen Oh crying id prob wouldnt be able to stop myself :cry:



Lenka said:


> Hey girls, been lurking about, because I have no clue if I was going to be a sparkler or a dreamer... looks like a dreamer, as no signs for me yet... gosh 18 babies already born! I'll
> labour dust to all of u in labour xxx

Hey Lenka welcome:flower:



Tierney said:


> oooh so exciting good luck girls hope you meet your babies very soon!
> 
> Is anyone in this thread taking Evening Primrose Oil? is it safe? I've bought some to take can I start this today at 36 weeks?
> 
> xx

We are due the same day :happydance:


----------



## YoungNImum

We go to give deposit and first months rent tomoz, not sure if landlord has planned to paint the place or we will be doing it, but was wondering would it be ok for me to help paint with fumes?


----------



## sammiwry

Come on Chloe! Hopefully not long left now for you!


----------



## cho

I feel we havn't spoke enough of food lately so im going to let you all know that i am tucking into tesco's finest sticky toffee pudding with cream yum lol 

Has anyone heard from nutshake recently? x


----------



## Kerrieann

Ah man, no babies yet?!!! Come on girls, has anyone heard from kelly at all? hope shes ok! Chloe and mrsbling hope ur both ok and progressing well! :hugs:


----------



## cho

kerrie you must be nearly ready to pop?


----------



## Kerrieann

omg charlotte that sounds amazing! just got back from my mums, had roast pork with all the trimmings, it was delish! but no pudding unfortunetly and have nothing in either :cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

Lol yes im ready to pop, just wish i would! :growlmad:


----------



## YoungNImum

Im just after my sunday dinner didnt eat much of it, was looking forward to my toffee ice cream and slice of chocolate more, cake was lovely.


----------



## cho

it was nice but tasted more like a treacle sponge actually :(
Also was a bit sickly, we shared the pudding between me and dean and think its suppose to serve 4 lol i couldnt eat all mine :(
I have not stopped eating today! and just crap doritos and dip, nuts, twiglets, sweets and had turkey escalope chips and spaghetti for dinner (classy) lol x


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> I feel we havn't spoke enough of food lately so im going to let you all know that i am tucking into tesco's finest sticky toffee pudding with cream yum lol
> 
> Has anyone heard from nutshake recently? x

Nat had a status earlier about who did the make-up for x factor last night as she could do better with her foot.

I had roast chicken again (won't bore you all with another pic as same as last week just sweetcorn not carrots) as my mate came over and brought tiramisu and rocky road cake for pudding


----------



## cho

I want a sunday roast :sulk:


----------



## cho

sammiwry said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> I feel we havn't spoke enough of food lately so im going to let you all know that i am tucking into tesco's finest sticky toffee pudding with cream yum lol
> 
> Has anyone heard from nutshake recently? x
> 
> Nat had a status earlier about who did the make-up for x factor last night as she could do better with her foot.
> 
> I had roast chicken again (won't bore you all with another pic as same as last week just sweetcorn not carrots) as my mate came over and brought tiramisu and rocky road cake for puddingClick to expand...

:rofl: sounds like nat!


----------



## cho

kerrie i think ur be next hun, i remember seeing nats status now!


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> I feel we havn't spoke enough of food lately so im going to let you all know that i am tucking into tesco's finest sticky toffee pudding with cream yum lol
> 
> Has anyone heard from nutshake recently? x
> 
> Nat had a status earlier about who did the make-up for x factor last night as she could do better with her foot.
> 
> I had roast chicken again (won't bore you all with another pic as same as last week just sweetcorn not carrots) as my mate came over and brought tiramisu and rocky road cake for pudding Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: sounds like nat!Click to expand...

It did make me laugh so I'm guessing she's ok?


----------



## till bob

come on girls get those babies out im excited i had a yummy turkey dinner with all the trimmings and choc gateux for pud and it was made for me by my little sis it was gorge. kerrie im sure it wont be too much longer for u tillys got her 2 and half yr review tomoro health visiters comin to the house and my midwifes supposed to be comin to check my blood pressure and bring home birth box hope they dont come at same time x


----------



## Kerrieann

tHANKS GIRLS, HOPEFULLY! i HAVE GOT SERIOUS BELLY ACHE BUT THINK IT MIGHT JUST BE POOH PAINS :HAHA:

oh bloody capitals cant be arsed to delete and start again sorry lol


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies :)
Still no babies I see !!! :) hopefully in the morning there will be some updates !!
Any news on Kelly?? I hope she is ok?? and Nut_Shake has been very quiet too.. hope she is ok!
How are you all feeling?
I started to get period type pains and more frequent BH, but not not painful or anything and not that close together?? so we'll see:)


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> tHANKS GIRLS, HOPEFULLY! i HAVE GOT SERIOUS BELLY ACHE BUT THINK IT MIGHT JUST BE POOH PAINS :HAHA:
> 
> oh bloody capitals cant be arsed to delete and start again sorry lol

could be poo pains ready for a clear out ;)


----------



## mrsbling

Getting some strong period type pains, but not enough to warrant going to hospital yet, so I am going to watch X factor and im a celebrity and then head up there :) 

Hope you are doing well Chloe :)

Kerri - it could be a good sign for you as I had similar pains last night ;) x


----------



## cho

mrsbling said:


> Getting some strong period type pains, but not enough to warrant going to hospital yet, so I am going to watch X factor and im a celebrity and then head up there :)
> 
> Hope you are doing well Chloe :)
> 
> Kerri - it could be a good sign for you as I had similar pains last night ;) x

ahh hope your be well on your way when you get to the hospital! x


----------



## mummyclo

Im ok...it hurts now tho :cry:


----------



## cho

mummyclo said:


> Im ok...it hurts now tho :cry:

:hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## till bob

right girlies im off to watch xfactor even tho its aload of shite so will catch up tomoro wen hopefully chloe and mrsbling and kelly have got their babies how excitin takecrae girls il be thinkin of u all xx


----------



## Kerrieann

aww girls hopefully wont be much longer, when will you both be examined next to see ur progress?

i think it was just poo pains lol :blush:


----------



## xkirstyx

mummyclo said:


> Im ok...it hurts now tho :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Tierney said:


> oooh so exciting good luck girls hope you meet your babies very soon!
> 
> Is anyone in this thread taking Evening Primrose Oil? is it safe? I've bought some to take can I start this today at 36 weeks?
> 
> xx

I have some but havent started taking any yet




c.holdway said:


> I feel we havn't spoke enough of food lately so im going to let you all know that i am tucking into tesco's finest sticky toffee pudding with cream yum lol
> 
> Has anyone heard from nutshake recently? x

Oooh food - had a lovely sunday dinner earlier cooked by MIL - roast chicken, followed by lemon drizzel cake. YUMM

Oh and Tesco have an offer for 3 of their special range mousses for £3 at the moment - I had the belgian chocolate one last night -bloody gorgeous - happily the strawberry and lemon ones are just as good and I still have those left :happydance: 




mrsbling said:


> Getting some strong period type pains, but not enough to warrant going to hospital yet, so I am going to watch X factor and im a celebrity and then head up there :)
> 
> Hope you are doing well Chloe :)
> 
> Kerri - it could be a good sign for you as I had similar pains last night ;) x

Good luck honey :hugs:

And to you too Chloe - :hugs:

Kerrianne - lets hope this is your start too

Hope all is good with Kelly. 

Come on girls I wanta see '21 babies born' by the morning!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Anyone considering whipping out the dyson and suck these buggers out?!?! My OH thinks im mental :haha:


----------



## Mizze

ducky1502 said:


> Anyone considering whipping out the dyson and suck these buggers out?!?! My OH thinks im mental :haha:

:rofl: :rofl:

No, I think its a great idea!! :wacko:

Mizze


----------



## xkirstyx

ducky1502 said:


> Anyone considering whipping out the dyson and suck these buggers out?!?! My OH thinks im mental :haha:

:haha::thumbup:


----------



## Kerrieann

:rofl:

ooh i just found some chocolate and praline haagen daz in the freezer!


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone considering whipping out the dyson and suck these buggers out?!?! My OH thinks im mental :haha:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> No, I think its a great idea!! :wacko:
> 
> MizzeClick to expand...

Me three!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

mrsbling said:


> Getting some strong period type pains, but not enough to warrant going to hospital yet, so I am going to watch X factor and im a celebrity and then head up there :)
> 
> Hope you are doing well Chloe :)
> 
> Kerri - it could be a good sign for you as I had similar pains last night ;) x

 Aww good luck Mrsbling

Hope you're coping ok Chloe.

Hope the reason Kelly hasn't been on is because she's had her :baby:

Hope everyone has a good evening and good sleep.

:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Kerrieann

So what ru looking forward to most once ur babies are here? beisdes baby obviously, people think im mad when i say im looking forward to a decent night sleep :haha: i know ill be up every 2-3 hours to feed baby but at least i will be comfy and not in pain anymore :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Great idea ducky!! :haha:

I haven't been on all night cos been having strong BH's with period pains but they've stopped now - this better not go on for weeks! 

Chloe and Mrsbling hope it's not too ling for you! You're doing amazing updating here while in labour! 

I just attempted to massage my swollen fat feet I can't squash Ava can I trying to get my leg up lol?! There's an accupressure point just below your ankle that is supposed to trigger off labour it should feel bruised that's how you know you've got the right point - give it a go girls!


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> So what ru looking forward to most once ur babies are here? beisdes baby obviously, people think im mad when i say im looking forward to a decent night sleep :haha: i know ill be up every 2-3 hours to feed baby but at least i will be comfy and not in pain anymore :happydance:

That's exactly what I'm looking forward to Kerrie - sick of people saying 'oh it's good practice for when the baby is here!' shut up idiots! Least when I do sleep I'll be able to get comfy!!


----------



## ducky1502

I honestly dunno what im looking forward to most... Maybe being able to put my shoes, socks and undies on with ease :rofl:


----------



## cho

yes and the pain in my moo to go.
Everyone that has had there babies, did you loose your plug before labour i still havent lost mine :(


----------



## Kerrieann

I didnt with Jake or at least i never noticed it lol, and my sister lost hers 2 weeks before baby came! everyone is different, i dont htink its a good indicator really!


----------



## KellyC75

Hi girls...Hope you are all Ok :flower: Thankyou all for your thoughts & messages, I will have a good read back on all posts tommorow :coffee:

Well, im home with.........

























My bump! :dohh:

Yes, no baby for me yet, went in on Friday nite (about 11pm) after the contractions had been coming every 5-8 minutes since 6pm

Got there & was put on monitor, which showed up the strong contractions & midwife came in & basically said, youll be having her tonite!

Then the consultant/surgeon came in, examined me & then said 'oh, your actually not in labour!'....I wasnt dilating & so they wanted to wait & see if contractions stopped.....I was not happy :nope:

They stayed all that night (I paced the ward about 1,000 times:cry:) finally at 5.30am I felt like having a lay down....Next thing I know, I woke at 8am with no pain!

Told the midwife that it had stopped, then half an hour later it started again, now every 10 minutes!....Put on monitor & again, was showing up, so when consultant came to see me, they wanted me to stay, in case they got stronger/closer again

Really were easing by last night & I did manage to sleep, apart from the poor 'labouring' woman opposite waking me with her moans all night! :dohh:

Waited for consultant this morning & they said I could go home...To come back in if it happens again

I must be 100% honest, I am now SO PLEASED that I have a week before she arrives, it really made me realise that I am not quite ready! :haha: I shall not moan about her being tucked inside me again....:thumbup:

This Week, I have a pregnancy massage, a pedicure & a haircut....:kiss:

I also want to do an online shop, go choose & decorate our xmas tree & take DS2 to the cinema (last chance as a family for a while) :winkwink:

(Oh & I also want to get my HUGE pile of ironing done:wacko:)


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats Rasberries to the 18th Dreamer born :cloud9:

Rupert Caleb :baby:


----------



## ducky1502

My friend lost her plug 4wks before her son arrived. So it doesnt mean too much. I think thr bloody show means more and suggests labour is close. Although one of my friends didnt havr her show until 10mins bubs started crowning.


----------



## cho

kelly you just take it easy hun!
Thats great that your ok :thumbup:

Kerrie i lost mine a week before last time so i keep thinking it will be a week from when i loose this plug, but may not work like this i suppose x


----------



## sammiwry

Double post :dohh:


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh kelly how frustrating!!! Hope ur ok :hugs: at leaqst you have loads planned for the week! x


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Kelly!! I'm reading on my phone and thought I'd scroll down to see a picture and name of your baby girl you big tease :haha: 

Well least you have a definite date when she's coming regardless and you can do those bits you need too! 

Anyone see my post about hurting Ava by massaging my feet and squishing her? Paranoid now! :(


----------



## xkirstyx

aw kelly glad everything is ok. enjoy uur last week and try relax xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Oh kelly how frustrating!!! Hope ur ok :hugs: at leaqst you have loads planned for the week! x

I was frustrated at first....:growlmad: Couldnt understand why they would want to wait until I was in full labour? :wacko:

However, they were right, it did stop & as I say, I really am happy to cook her for another week :baby: It feels good, as its not that long, but long enough for all my plans :winkwink:

I also got a practice run at being in hospital & now know where everything is, know some of the staff & know what I forgot to pack in my bag (which I rushed on Friday nite before leaving for the hospital! :haha:)


----------



## lozzy21

Charlotte i dident notice my plug going.


----------



## KellyC75

Hehe! Sorry for teasing, couldnt resist! :haha:

Good nite Girls :sleep: Hope you all have a nice evening 

Shall look forward to catching up with all I have missed tommorow :coffee: (probably take me 10 hours! :haha:)


----------



## ducky1502

Some ladies havent been on for a while so i keep wondering if more babies are on their way but we just dont know!! 

Hope chloe and mrsbling are doing ok. 

Im soooo sick of bouncing on my ball... Bet its not even doing anything :(


----------



## lozzy21

Im kinda jelouse of every one going into labour, (yes i know im insane) Most of mine was a blur.


----------



## Nessicle

Only reason I use mine ducky is to sit on or lean forward on when I have backache I'm skeptical it actually does anything else lol

Nite Kelly hope you get a good nights rest!x

Ava is so so active sliding her feet down my right side and ribs constantly and she's wriggling side to side! Do they move when you're in labour?


----------



## cho

and lozzy im kinda jealous of you girls that have had your babies lol, how is niamh sleeping? x


----------



## xkirstyx

Nessicle said:


> There's an accupressure point just below your ankle that is supposed to trigger off labour it should feel bruised that's how you know you've got the right point - give it a go girls!

what are u ment to do? :dohh:


----------



## lozzy21

Shes sleeping fine, she slept for 6 hours last night, it was me that kept waking up.


----------



## YoungNImum

mrsbling said:


> Getting some strong period type pains, but not enough to warrant going to hospital yet, so I am going to watch X factor and im a celebrity and then head up there :)
> 
> Hope you are doing well Chloe :)
> 
> Kerri - it could be a good sign for you as I had similar pains last night ;) x

Good luck maybe your next post will be to introduce the 19th dec baby :hugs:



Kerrieann said:


> So what ru looking forward to most once ur babies are here? beisdes baby obviously, people think im mad when i say im looking forward to a decent night sleep :haha: i know ill be up every 2-3 hours to feed baby but at least i will be comfy and not in pain anymore :happydance:

Im looking forward to just having my baby to keep me busy iv been finding it very odd just sitting waiting for it all to happen.



c.holdway said:


> yes and the pain in my moo to go.
> Everyone that has had there babies, did you loose your plug before labour i still havent lost mine :(

Ino my sister didnt loose hers until she was in labour, but suppose everyone is different.



KellyC75 said:


> Hi girls...Hope you are all Ok :flower: Thankyou all for your thoughts & messages, I will have a good read back on all posts tommorow :coffee:
> 
> Well, im home with.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bump! :dohh:
> 
> Yes, no baby for me yet, went in on Friday nite (about 11pm) after the contractions had been coming every 5-8 minutes since 6pm
> 
> Got there & was put on monitor, which showed up the strong contractions & midwife came in & basically said, youll be having her tonite!
> 
> Then the consultant/surgeon came in, examined me & then said 'oh, your actually not in labour!'....I wasnt dilating & so they wanted to wait & see if contractions stopped.....I was not happy :nope:
> 
> They stayed all that night (I paced the ward about 1,000 times:cry:) finally at 5.30am I felt like having a lay down....Next thing I know, I woke at 8am with no pain!
> 
> Told the midwife that it had stopped, then half an hour later it started again, now every 10 minutes!....Put on monitor & again, was showing up, so when consultant came to see me, they wanted me to stay, in case they got stronger/closer again
> 
> Really were easing by last night & I did manage to sleep, apart from the poor 'labouring' woman opposite waking me with her moans all night! :dohh:
> 
> Waited for consultant this morning & they said I could go home...To come back in if it happens again
> 
> I must be 100% honest, I am now SO PLEASED that I have a week before she arrives, it really made me realise that I am not quite ready! :haha: I shall not moan about her being tucked inside me again....:thumbup:
> 
> This Week, I have a pregnancy massage, a pedicure & a haircut....:kiss:
> 
> I also want to do an online shop, go choose & decorate our xmas tree & take DS2 to the cinema (last chance as a family for a while) :winkwink:
> 
> (Oh & I also want to get my HUGE pile of ironing done:wacko:)

Awk least you have another while to get stuff sorted, and gd that you'll no your way around the hospital for the next visit.



Nessicle said:


> Hi Kelly!! I'm reading on my phone and thought I'd scroll down to see a picture and name of your baby girl you big tease :haha:
> 
> Well least you have a definite date when she's coming regardless and you can do those bits you need too!
> 
> Anyone see my post about hurting Ava by massaging my feet and squishing her? Paranoid now! :(


I cant bend down much it really hurts OH normalyy rubs my feet etc for me lol


----------



## Xaviersmom

WOW You girls can talk... I take off for a day or two at a time and there's an average of 100 pages to read!

18 of us with 2 more on the way.. woohoo! GL girls!

Yes.. waters breaking is gross.. I wouldn't have wasted pads on it tho... I used a towel and when I got to the hospital, they had big square pads on the beds for me to "leak" on.

It's been a bit since I posted.. so busy these days. 

Congrats to all the new mums out there! How are you all feeling?

We had a busy busy holiday weekend in my house. First, our furnace stopped working, we got it fixed only to be told it needs replacing SOON. Then Friday afternoon, my father and his family showed up on my door step.. They live 10 hours away and drove up for the long weekend because they absolutely couldn't wait any longer to see LO. It was so sweet, and luckily, I had no major plans for my weekend.

Little miss is doing really well. She's gained more than 5 ounces since being home from hospital bringing her up past her birthweight yaaay!


----------



## spencerbear

c.holdway said:


> I want a sunday roast :sulk:

I want one too 



ducky1502 said:


> Anyone considering whipping out the dyson and suck these buggers out?!?! My OH thinks im mental :haha:

:haha::haha: i like it 



Kerrieann said:


> So what ru looking forward to most once ur babies are here? beisdes baby obviously, people think im mad when i say im looking forward to a decent night sleep :haha: i know ill be up every 2-3 hours to feed baby but at least i will be comfy and not in pain anymore :happydance:

Being able to move around and walk places would be lovely 



c.holdway said:


> yes and the pain in my moo to go.
> Everyone that has had there babies, did you loose your plug before labour i still havent lost mine :(

I didnt lose mine before labour with my first 3 but lost it after my sweep with becca


----------



## sammiwry

So looking forward to being able to keep foof in a tidy order! Also walking rox without making her have to walk slowly


----------



## ducky1502

I also cant wait to be skinny again :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh yes cant wait to be "skinny" again too :haha: weve got a big party on the 17th dec and its a black and white ball, im thinking of wearing a bin bag :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

A bin bag sounds like a good plan. Im soooo sick of nothing fitting :(


----------



## ducky1502

This is exactly why i shouldnt have napped fromm 11-2.30!!!! Now i cant sleep. Grrrrrrr!


----------



## Xaviersmom

ducky1502 said:


> I also cant wait to be skinny again :)

I know there is a difference between my home scale and the MW office scale.. but it can't be by more than 5 pounds either way... According to my scale, I am almost 30 pounds below what I was the Friday before I had little miss! But I have the deflated belly thing going on, so my pants from before don't quite fit yet.


----------



## Mincholada

hey ladies!

back again & better! i believe there is no worse thing than catching a stomach virus @ 38 weeks pregnant. that was ONE day yesterday! :-/ 

couldn't believe that i've lost 6 lbs from yesterday morning til this morning!!! trying to get all that fluid back now and all other levels up as well, so nothing will show up at my next midwife appointment on wednesday.

back to work on tuesday. boooo! good news is that FOB finally replied to e-mail yesterday and said he'll pay rent & utilities on the 1st. he even excused his "tardiness" with paying the utilities as they were due 11/21 and he hasn't paid them yet.

happy to see there are more babies on the way!!! good luck to you guys. after yesterday's episode i'm happy for my LO to stay in a little longer so i can regain some strength. just not too long though, please :)

hope you are getting some good sleeps tonight & won't freeze too much over there in the UK! night night!


----------



## Nessicle

Minch glad you're feeling better hun! Take it easy though you'll still be weak xx

Kirsty your supposed to massage the accupressure point :thumbup: 

Nice to see you xaviersmom! Glad all is well with your lil lady! 

Well I've had to get up as got achy period pains round my pubic bone radiating tobthe top of my thighs and can't get comfy cos of it!


----------



## spencerbear

Glad to see your feeling better Minch

Ness, not nice hunni.......but you never know could be the start of the end 


Im 37 weeks today and only 1 week left to go :happydance::happydance: which is making me excited and nervous all at the same time


----------



## Nessicle

Yay for 37 weeks hun! 

Yeah you never know! I'll take any pain if it means she's on her way! Thighs they might have been poo pains but been to the toilet and not gone still got period pains really low down! Little bit of backache but not much! Fx!


----------



## spencerbear

I cant stop going to toilet at moment.....driving me mad lol 

Sat with a load of pillows behind me and a hot water bottle, which i move from hip to back to hip, could really do with a u shaped one :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

ive never started with the aches and pains of labour, my waters have always gone first and suddenly, so doesnt matter how much pain im in with the aches, wouldnt expect that to be the start. 

Really hope some more of us get started during the next few days :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

I know it would be movements none of us go overdue - we seem to have pretty keen babies so fx!! 

Get a V shaped pillow from eBay?


----------



## spencerbear

ive got 2 of them lol


----------



## Nessicle

No matter how many pillows I have I still can never get comfy! 

Period pains still coming and going! Sure it's nothing though!


----------



## Mincholada

BABIES!??? ANY BABIES??? :) 

will make my way to bed now and hopefully wake up to some baby news! 

by the way... i can't wait to be skinny as well... bahaahaa... with the only difference that i've never been skinny ;) but since i've only gained a couple of pounds, after delivery of this baby, i'll weigh less than pre-pregnancy, so very, very happy about that & can't wait to put on my dresses or go to the beach again. last year i got a "nice" sunburn on 31. Dec., so once bump is gone and i can lay down comfortably again, i may pack up LO for her first beach outing, put her underneath the umbrella & myself into the sun. i'm waaaay to light-colored for south-floridians :) if it gets as "cold" down here in january/february as it got last year, i better use the last nice warm december days.

sorry to talk about warmth btw... when i saw some of your snow pictures on FB today, it reminded me of crashing a brand new vauxhall insignia in england last december due to black ice :(. i flew over to london & then drove to cheltenham after i had finalized my divorce in germany, to go on some quick shopping with friends (love shopping in england), was one minute away from friend's house, when the car went stunt car on me & crashed & got quite some bad damage. luckily the car-rental guy had somehow talked me into getting the full coverage insurance, as he said none of UK cars have winter tires and it may not be my driving skills to worry about, but other peoples. in the end it was black ice, but maaaaan, was i happy! didn't cost me an extra penny & i had a replacement car brought to the house in the morning :) felt sorry for that beautiful car though and don't know if i'll ever drive in england again when it's cold!


----------



## mummyclo

Freddie William was born 29th November at 4.25am
Will post pic etc later coz I'm pooped


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Freddie William was born 29th November at 4.25am
> Will post pic etc later coz I'm pooped

Yay!! Congrats can't wait for more details and pics!


----------



## ducky1502

Congrats chloe :) hes finally here for cuddles! Cant wait to see a pic hun. Such a cute name too.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Wow congratulations Chloe :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Anyone know how Mrsbling is?


----------



## cho

congratulations chloe, omg his name is soo cute xxxxx


----------



## mummyclo

Thanks girls! Will upload a pic soon x


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats chloe!!!!! :) can't wait for a piccie! :)


----------



## hopefully2

Oh Chloe well done, you have done fantastic and a beautiful name. Can't wait to see some pics and glad it's all over xx


----------



## Nessicle

Yay!! Congrats and well done Chloe! Xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Any news on Mrsbling? Kelly? Nut_shake? xxx


----------



## sammiwry

-7 here so glad me and rox are still in bed  

We also had a slight breakthrough with rox last night! Managed to get her sleeping on the floor until about 3am  hopefully will make it by the end of the week to the whole night on the floor


----------



## sammiwry

wishingforbub said:


> Any news on Mrsbling? Kelly? Nut_shake? xxx

No news on Mrsbling as far as I'm aware, Kelly posted last night and was home still with bump and nut_shake had been on facebook yesterday complaining about the x factors make-up artist doing a poor job


----------



## wishingforbub

thanks hun.... I was wondering about them hehe :) Hope Mrsbling has her little bundle already :)


----------



## till bob

KellyC75 said:


> Hi girls...Hope you are all Ok :flower: Thankyou all for your thoughts & messages, I will have a good read back on all posts tommorow :coffee:
> 
> Well, im home with.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bump! :dohh:
> 
> Yes, no baby for me yet, went in on Friday nite (about 11pm) after the contractions had been coming every 5-8 minutes since 6pm
> 
> Got there & was put on monitor, which showed up the strong contractions & midwife came in & basically said, youll be having her tonite!
> 
> Then the consultant/surgeon came in, examined me & then said 'oh, your actually not in labour!'....I wasnt dilating & so they wanted to wait & see if contractions stopped.....I was not happy :nope:
> 
> They stayed all that night (I paced the ward about 1,000 times:cry:) finally at 5.30am I felt like having a lay down....Next thing I know, I woke at 8am with no pain!
> 
> Told the midwife that it had stopped, then half an hour later it started again, now every 10 minutes!....Put on monitor & again, was showing up, so when consultant came to see me, they wanted me to stay, in case they got stronger/closer again
> 
> Really were easing by last night & I did manage to sleep, apart from the poor 'labouring' woman opposite waking me with her moans all night! :dohh:
> 
> Waited for consultant this morning & they said I could go home...To come back in if it happens again
> 
> I must be 100% honest, I am now SO PLEASED that I have a week before she arrives, it really made me realise that I am not quite ready! :haha: I shall not moan about her being tucked inside me again....:thumbup:
> 
> This Week, I have a pregnancy massage, a pedicure & a haircut....:kiss:
> 
> I also want to do an online shop, go choose & decorate our xmas tree & take DS2 to the cinema (last chance as a family for a while) :winkwink:
> 
> (Oh & I also want to get my HUGE pile of ironing done:wacko:)

so glad ur both ok tho kelly xx



Kerrieann said:


> Ooh yes cant wait to be "skinny" again too :haha: weve got a big party on the 17th dec and its a black and white ball, im thinking of wearing a bin bag :haha:

haha that made me chuckle xx


mummyclo said:


> Freddie William was born 29th November at 4.25am
> Will post pic etc later coz I'm pooped

ah hun thats fantastic news congratualtions cant wait to c him xxx

mornin girls hope everyones ok today and not to tired its freezin here cant get warm think the boiler is packin in great eh at least we havent gota venture out today hope mrsbling is ok xx


----------



## sammiwry

wishingforbub said:


> thanks hun.... I was wondering about them hehe :) Hope Mrsbling has her little bundle already :)

It's ok  Was quite surprised to wake up to only one page to catch up on!


----------



## Mizze

Morning girls. :kiss:



Xaviersmom said:


> WOW You girls can talk... I take off for a day or two at a time and there's an average of 100 pages to read!
> 
> 18 of us with 2 more on the way.. woohoo! GL girls!
> 
> Yes.. waters breaking is gross.. I wouldn't have wasted pads on it tho... I used a towel and when I got to the hospital, they had big square pads on the beds for me to "leak" on.
> 
> It's been a bit since I posted.. so busy these days.
> 
> Congrats to all the new mums out there! How are you all feeling?
> 
> We had a busy busy holiday weekend in my house. First, our furnace stopped working, we got it fixed only to be told it needs replacing SOON. Then Friday afternoon, my father and his family showed up on my door step.. They live 10 hours away and drove up for the long weekend because they absolutely couldn't wait any longer to see LO. It was so sweet, and luckily, I had no major plans for my weekend.
> 
> Little miss is doing really well. She's gained more than 5 ounces since being home from hospital bringing her up past her birthweight yaaay!

Yay!! Good to see you Xaviersmom and to know your LO is doing so well! :)



Mincholada said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> back again & better! i believe there is no worse thing than catching a stomach virus @ 38 weeks pregnant. that was ONE day yesterday! :-/
> 
> couldn't believe that i've lost 6 lbs from yesterday morning til this morning!!! trying to get all that fluid back now and all other levels up as well, so nothing will show up at my next midwife appointment on wednesday.
> 
> back to work on tuesday. boooo! good news is that FOB finally replied to e-mail yesterday and said he'll pay rent & utilities on the 1st. he even excused his "tardiness" with paying the utilities as they were due 11/21 and he hasn't paid them yet.
> 
> happy to see there are more babies on the way!!! good luck to you guys. after yesterday's episode i'm happy for my LO to stay in a little longer so i can regain some strength. just not too long though, please :)
> 
> hope you are getting some good sleeps tonight & won't freeze too much over there in the UK! night night!

Minch, glad you are okay - yes keep those fluids up!! But be careful, as ness says you will be weak still. :thumbup::thumbup: on FOB coming through on the rent. 



mummyclo said:


> Freddie William was born 29th November at 4.25am
> Will post pic etc later coz I'm pooped

Oh Chloe - you made me cry - spent most of last night tossing and turning and wondering about you and Mrsbling. How lovely.:hugs: cant wait to see Freddie William and to hear all about your labour. 

Tired this morning - think I will have to make up the spare bed in the nursery - if it wasnt me tossing and turning it was DH snoring because he has a cold. Not good for either of us and DH was up and out before 7am this morning bless him. 

Kelly - you tease!! Glad you are both okay 

Hope Mrsbling is doing well. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> Freddie William was born 29th November at 4.25am
> Will post pic etc later coz I'm pooped

Congrats! What a lovely name, can't wait to see pictures! xx

Wow you girls have had a quiet night, hardly any news to catch up on! :haha:

We went to SIL's last night to see her and her LO and it's made me feel a bit weird tbh. I was holding him, OH was looking at him and I kept saying 'there is one of them in me...' He looked so small until I thought that he was born the day before! It's made me really want my little girl out now though (more than I already did!) I can't believe I'm going to have a baby... what am I going to do with it!?! :shock: 

We are getting a very fine dusting of snow at the minute, I'm hoping it comes down thicker and we get some good ground coverage but then I keep thinking about how hard it will be to push a pram in the snow :dohh: Hobbes is enjoying watching the little white specks falling though, he loved the snow last year and played in it while we made snow people :) 

We really are actually going to finish the nursery today since OH is off and he didn't stay up until 5am he has no excuses :haha: I told him last night we really have to get it done because it's making me nervous having nothing ready and knowing she will come any minute, then I started blubbering :dohh: but it made him realise how much it's bothering me. 

No more signs from me :( no painful cramps last night but SIL said her second labour started like what I've described, she doesn't think it will be much longer although she keeps telling me I'm having a 10lb baby by the looks of my bump :shock: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

mummyclo said:


> Freddie William was born 29th November at 4.25am
> Will post pic etc later coz I'm pooped

Congrats hunni! :happydance::cloud9: lovely name, how much did he weigh? cant wait to see pics, well done!! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## xkirstyx

yay chloe!!!!!! massive congrats hunny, wooooo so happy for you iv been wondering all night how ur getting on! cant wait to see pics!

hopefully mrsbling will of had her bubs aswell! 

come on baby girl i want you out noooooow!!!!!!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Congrats Mummyclo! Such a lovely name :)

Did anyone else hear the thunder last night? or see any lightning? I was really confused. Was up with bad back ache so witnessed it all. Was confusing seeing snow falling fast and heavy to thunder & Lightning instead of rain lol.

Told the OH that if the snow gets any worse (which it is slowly) to come home, with the back ache and things i dont wanna risk going into labour early and him being stuck at work :s that would be quite scary.

Hope everyone else is okayy :) x


----------



## Pixxie

Oh god it's started...

Someone just popped up on my facebook chat with 'Any signs yet?' :dohh: :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

aw pixxie iv been getting the a couple of weeks now, driving me crazy!


----------



## Kerrieann

O just got my 1st one yesterday and its already pissing me off lol :haha:


----------



## till bob

yep im with u girls my auntie said to me on fb lastnite any signs yet lol im like no iv got 3 whole bloody weeks left yet soooooooooooooooo fed up and bored xx


----------



## spencerbear

mummyclo said:


> Freddie William was born 29th November at 4.25am
> Will post pic etc later coz I'm pooped

Congratulations x



sammiwry said:


> -7 here so glad me and rox are still in bed
> 
> We also had a slight breakthrough with rox last night! Managed to get her sleeping on the floor until about 3am  hopefully will make it by the end of the week to the whole night on the floor

Thats good news for you x x



Pixxie said:


> Oh god it's started...
> 
> Someone just popped up on my facebook chat with 'Any signs yet?' :dohh: :haha:

I really hate that too.


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> Freddie William was born 29th November at 4.25am
> Will post pic etc later coz I'm pooped

:happydance: Many Congratulations Chloe :baby: Fantastic news :cloud9:



wishingforbub said:


> Any news on Mrsbling? Kelly? Nut_shake? xxx

Thanks for thinking of me :hugs:

Whats the story with Nat (nut_shake) ? :shrug:

I was going to read back all the posts, but am feeling terrible today...Low back ache, cramping & feeling sick....:cry: Nooooooo, not again :nope:


----------



## GoogilyBear

till bob said:


> yep im with u girls my auntie said to me on fb lastnite any signs yet lol im like no iv got 3 whole bloody weeks left yet soooooooooooooooo fed up and bored xx

yeah ive just over 3 weeks to go and i really cannot be bothered waiting any longer, people have asked if i have had any signs, or have we tried anything, my OH's SIL said shes gunna get me on the bouncy castle at her sons birthday party in a few weeks if i dont go pop before then lol. they took me on a winter walk too yesterday and they hoped that would put me into some sort of labour haha x


----------



## wishingforbub

Kelly, glad that you are alright :) i thought you had had your baby for sure :)
Just a question ladies : if I were to have my boy now... at not yet 37 weeks, would he be ok ????


----------



## - Butterfly -

spencerbear said:


> Glad to see your feeling better Minch
> 
> Ness, not nice hunni.......but you never know could be the start of the end
> 
> 
> Im 37 weeks today and only 1 week left to go :happydance::happydance: which is making me excited and nervous all at the same time

 Yippeee to my bump buddy on being full term :happydance:



mummyclo said:


> Freddie William was born 29th November at 4.25am
> Will post pic etc later coz I'm pooped

OMG how exciting!! congrats hun. Can't wait to hear your birth story and see photo's of your bundle of joy.

Sorry you're suffering again this morning Kelly but I like your attitude and your plans for the week :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

Googily I thought I saw a flash around 6.30am this morning thought I was imagining it cos I had my eyes closed but maybe not! 

I think I'm getting a touch if SPD rather than having labour signs my pubic bone hurts when I turn over in bed and getting up from certain positions on the sofa :( 

Sick of being housebound, at least if we didn't have a foot of snow I could go for a walk to try start something bit it's too deep icy and slippy!


----------



## Kerrieann

Im not sure wishing,most babies born after 35 weeks are perfectly fine and just kept in for a few days for observation, i think their weight makes a big difference too x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thankfully no-one is asking me anything on facebook because they all know I'm booked for section in 2 weeks and I've made it pretty clear that I won't go early because Mollie was 9 days late.

Well this is the second sunday on the trot now that I've woken in the night with bad cramps - I ended up with sickness and the runs TMI. My tummy has been cramping ever since but just think it's a tummy bug. Think I'm gonna stay in bed today!!


----------



## Nessicle

wishingforbub said:


> Kelly, glad that you are alright :) i thought you had had your baby for sure :)
> Just a question ladies : if I were to have my boy now... at not yet 37 weeks, would he be ok ????

Yeah he'd be fine - star-crossed had her baby at 36+3 inthink and he's fine he was also measuring small on scans but he was fine. My sister was born at 36 weeks and she was fine no jaundice or breathing issues etc


----------



## sammiwry

Spencerbear I was soo pleased with rox! I had such a good sleep until she joined us and then I struggled to get comfy :-(

Ness I've woken up with period like pains, back ache and sore pubic bone :-( hoping it's the start of something but I doubt it :-(


----------



## KellyC75

Ive just pre-warned my massage lady that I may not be able to make it :nope: Gonna take paracetamol & let her know by 11am

I was told on friday nite, by the consultant/surgeon that if my baby was born at 37 weeks, there is a 3 in a 100 chance it would need some kind of special care & if born at 39 weeks it drops to 1 in 100 chance (hence csections later on)


----------



## KellyC75

Wow...look at us chatterboxes

Nearly on 20,000 posts! :winkwink:


----------



## Pixxie

oooph Mabel seems as impatient as I am, shes trying to wriggle her way out and it feels horrible :sick: x


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks Ness... I am having him next wednesday so he just needs to stay put a little longer, but I was just thinking in case he decided he wanted to come now :) 
last night I was getting period pains and more frequent BH so I got a little worried/ excited hehe :)


----------



## sammiwry

On the facebook front it's only you lot, family and select friends that know I'm expecting and they thankfully haven't started asking me on facebook if there's any signs.


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

I only have 8 days left before my due date..... I'm snowed in and it's just me and my 2.5yr old DD.... How much do you think she knows about child birth..... It's only been 2.5yrs since she was in the thick of it herself lol...... NO twinges yet and I went 8 days over with DD but as this baby girl is expected to be atleast 2lbs heavier than Freya's 7lb 14oz an early arrival isn't out of the question.

Hope the weather isn't causing anyone else too much trouble..... xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Just in case my last post was missed:

Whats happening with Nat (nut_shake) ? Has she been admitted to hospital? :shrug: 

Hope she is Ok :flower:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm not liking the weather to be honest. It is sooo icy and slippy outside that I daren't go out. xx


----------



## xkirstyx

snow is pretty bad here OH is off work coz roads are closed so we are staying in but if i was to go into labour we should still be able to get to hospital ok! 
i just wish she will hurry up and come out soon!


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> Just in case my last post was missed:
> 
> Whats happening with Nat (nut_shake) ? Has she been admitted to hospital? :shrug:
> 
> Hope she is Ok :flower:

 Don't know hun but don't think so. She posted on facebook on Saturday night. :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

WOW we're on page 2000!!!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Just in case my last post was missed:
> 
> Whats happening with Nat (nut_shake) ? Has she been admitted to hospital? :shrug:
> 
> Hope she is Ok :flower:
> 
> Don't know hun but don't think so. She posted on facebook on Saturday night. :hugs:Click to expand...

She went to a wedding on sat, and yesterday was on facebook complaining about the x factor make-up artist


----------



## Pixxie

OgRe_BaBiEs said:


> I only have 8 days left before my due date..... I'm snowed in and it's just me and my 2.5yr old DD.... *How much do you think she knows about child birth*..... It's only been 2.5yrs since she was in the thick of it herself lol...... NO twinges yet and I went 8 days over with DD but as this baby girl is expected to be atleast 2lbs heavier than Freya's 7lb 14oz an early arrival isn't out of the question.
> 
> Hope the weather isn't causing anyone else too much trouble..... xxx

:rofl: 

Hope the snow doesn't cause you too much trouble! 

I'm off girlies, need to get some housework done :wave: tata for now! xxx


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> WOW we're on page 2000!!!!!!

Haha we talk too much!


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> OgRe_BaBiEs said:
> 
> 
> I only have 8 days left before my due date..... I'm snowed in and it's just me and my 2.5yr old DD.... *How much do you think she knows about child birth*..... It's only been 2.5yrs since she was in the thick of it herself lol...... NO twinges yet and I went 8 days over with DD but as this baby girl is expected to be atleast 2lbs heavier than Freya's 7lb 14oz an early arrival isn't out of the question.
> 
> Hope the weather isn't causing anyone else too much trouble..... xxx
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Hope the snow doesn't cause you too much trouble!
> 
> I'm off girlies, need to get some housework done :wave: tata for now! xxxClick to expand...

You got a time limit today when it needs to be done by?


----------



## - Butterfly -

C ya later Pixxie - don't overdo it xx


----------



## GoogilyBear

just had the OH's SIL round with her two boys and shes just pretty much shouted and screamed at me for having my knees higher then my hips or something.. i am like wtf...??????????????????????????????????????????? thats a new one to me :s
dont sit with your knees higer then your hips..? what if its the only bloody compfy position i can sit in lol?


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Spencerbear I was soo pleased with rox! I had such a good sleep until she joined us and then I struggled to get comfy :-(
> 
> Ness I've woken up with period like pains, back ache and sore pubic bone :-( hoping it's the start of something but I doubt it :-(

oh gosh I hope it is the start of something for us! even if its another week I just dont want to go over! Mines eased off a bit now but Ive never had period pains through the night so thats a first! I've noticed Ava isnt jerking as much either more like rolling and sliding her limbs I can cope with that just the strong jerking that freaking kills lol!



KellyC75 said:


> Just in case my last post was missed:
> 
> Whats happening with Nat (nut_shake) ? Has she been admitted to hospital? :shrug:
> 
> Hope she is Ok :flower:

fine as far as I know hun, shes posting on facebook just dont think she gets on here much :flower: her section is booked for 8 December :thumbup: but no on facebook knows 



GoogilyBear said:


> just had the OH's SIL round with her two boys and shes just pretty much shouted and screamed at me for having my knees higher then my hips or something.. i am like wtf...??????????????????????????????????????????? thats a new one to me :s
> dont sit with your knees higer then your hips..? what if its the only bloody compfy position i can sit in lol?

never heard that before hun! if its so bad then how come you can give birth with your knees higher than your hips...? cant see why it would be a problem !


----------



## Nessicle

well i was just in the middle of ordering xmas pressies from Boots.com and the frigging site crashed!! aarrghhh!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

lol i think i always sit with my knees higher than my hips!


----------



## cho

The only time that i a aware of avoiding sitting in that position is if your trying to turn your baby ????


----------



## GoogilyBear

Miserable woman lol. 

I really dont want to wait any longer. really want this bumpy to come out so i know if i have a little princess or prince :s getting really really impatient lol.. what to try.. XD


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi everyoine this is Freddie!!! :happydance::happydance::cloud9: Hes absolutely gorgeous, Chloe sent me the pic to p[ost and it took me ages to do it lol x


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo Freddie is gorgeous! 

Ness I hope so, the period pains have eased off but still have the back ache so who knows!?


----------



## ducky1502

Awwww bless, what a cutie :happydance: he looks so small and innocent.

Got OH to DTD earlier ;) haha. When he got in from work this morning I said we're going to need to start having regular sex now ya no and he said 'ok then, let me have a shower first and then we will' and just walked upstairs lol. 

Have mw appt in an hour, feel a bit nervous, dunno why :shrug:


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Freddie is soooo cute and snug :)


----------



## xkirstyx

awww Freddie is gorgeous! xxx


----------



## cho

aww freddie is such a sweetie, Did chloe have a home birth?
i want my little boy to come soooo bad!
I thought my waters were leaking last night as i had a load of clear slimy stuff come out, but it never happened again so i gathered it wasnt!


----------



## - Butterfly -

GoogilyBear said:


> Miserable woman lol.
> 
> I really dont want to wait any longer. really want this bumpy to come out so i know if i have a little princess or prince :s getting really really impatient lol.. what to try.. XD

 I've heard that about the knees too - it's all about keeping your pelvis pointing down so bring baby down. I know the feeling of impatience hun but really don't want to be trying before 37 weeks. Babies will come when they're ready. xx


Kerrieann said:


> Hi everyoine this is Freddie!!! :happydance::happydance::cloud9: Hes absolutely gorgeous, Chloe sent me the pic to p[ost and it took me ages to do it lol x
> 
> View attachment 141308

 Oh wow wow wow he is GORGEOUS!!!:kiss:


ducky1502 said:


> Awwww bless, what a cutie :happydance: he looks so small and innocent.
> 
> Got OH to DTD earlier ;) haha. When he got in from work this morning I said we're going to need to start having regular sex now ya no and he said 'ok then, let me have a shower first and then we will' and just walked upstairs lol.
> 
> Have mw appt in an hour, feel a bit nervous, dunno why :shrug:

 Ohh hope she doesn't give you an internal after you've dtd! :haha:


----------



## hopefully2

Oh how cute Freddie is!! Really brings ithome girls does t it that these are actual babies waiting to come out!!


----------



## Nessicle

Awww Freddie is delicious!! Can't believe I have one of those in my belly!! I want her now!! 

Charlotte could be your plug coming away? I've had some snotty discharge don't know if it's my plug coming away or just discharge! 

Ducky I even got my OH to agree we'd start dtd regularly if she's not here by 38 weeks! Maybe our OH's want these babies out as much as us lol!

I've just got back in bed with the heating on gonna have a snooze soon after another shite nights sleep!!


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: at internal lol can you imagine?!

My mw didn't mention anything about internals


----------



## ducky1502

Haha that's what I thought.... she'll get a bit of a suprise if she does decide to have a sneaky peak but I'm 99% sure she won't. Hoping to get my next appt as close to my due date as possible and make sure she knows I WILL be having a sweep lol. But I think they only do appointments on a mon-wed so will either have to be 2 days early or 3 days late.... reckon I know which one she will choose!


----------



## xkirstyx

c.holdway said:


> aww freddie is such a sweetie, Did chloe have a home birth?
> i want my little boy to come soooo bad!
> I thought my waters were leaking last night as i had a load of clear slimy stuff come out, but it never happened again so i gathered it wasnt!

iv been getting that aswell the last couple of days i thought its my plug starting to come away :shrug: xx


----------



## ducky1502

I used to get the green kind of slime every so often from like 20wks every few wks and was told it's just bits of the mucus plug shedding but now that I WANT to see greeny stuff in my pants I haven't seen anything in WEEKS :growlmad:


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> :rofl: at internal lol can you imagine?!
> 
> My mw didn't mention anything about internals

Neither did mine :-s not seeing her til 39 weeks either so doubt shed do a sweep that early!


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> I used to get the green kind of slime every so often from like 20wks every few wks and was told it's just bits of the mucus plug shedding but now that I WANT to see greeny stuff in my pants I haven't seen anything in WEEKS :growlmad:

When you say green would you say a green like when you've had a cold an a bit snotty??


----------



## WILSMUM

Yay! Congrats Chloe! Baby Freddie is gorgeous!!!

Can't believe Ailsa is a week old already and also can't believe I've not been out of the house since we got home from hospital!!! I really want to get out and show her off but can't risk slipping over after the c-section - still feeling a bit sore in places but did manage to get the sutures off in the shower this morning so hoping I won't get the stretching pulling feeling i've been getting now!!!


----------



## ducky1502

sammiwry said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I used to get the green kind of slime every so often from like 20wks every few wks and was told it's just bits of the mucus plug shedding but now that I WANT to see greeny stuff in my pants I haven't seen anything in WEEKS :growlmad:
> 
> When you say green would you say a green like when you've had a cold an a bit snotty??Click to expand...

yup! mine is now snotty but it's not green.... come oooooon snotty mucus, turn green :sick: haha.


----------



## cho

my plug didnt look like that though wiht Bradley as i had a big lump with Blood in it, not sure, who knows?? just gotta wait i suppose


----------



## cho

I didnt think it should be green! x


----------



## cho

Ho weird!
Just been to loo and i had a tiny bit of discharge that looked like snot! like lime green, how weird we were just saying about it, i always thought it was a sign of infection greeny mucus??
There was only a tiny tiny bit though


----------



## ducky1502

I think the green stuff is the mucus plug and the stuff with blood in it is the bloody show... or at least thats what my mw told me. you can lose your plug any time really and doesn't mean too much but your bloody show usually suggests labour is right around the corner if it hasn't already begun.

Off to the mw I go.... wish me luck!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Does everyone loose there plug? my mum said she didnt have it with my brother.. maybe plug is different for everyone, ive had a white discharge recently thats quite thick and slimy.. but dont know if its my plug :s


----------



## cho

good lucky zoe :) xxx


----------



## cho

GoogilyBear said:


> Does everyone loose there plug? my mum said she didnt have it with my brother.. maybe plug is different for everyone, ive had a white discharge recently thats quite thick and slimy.. but dont know if its my plug :s

everyone has a plug but sometimes it comes away in little bits rather than a blob, also some loose it and dont realise like when there on the toilet :)


----------



## sammiwry

Hmm who knows? Today is the only day I've noticed it


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah googily i nevcer noticed a plug or bloody show when i was pregnant 1 st time, not everyone notices but tbh i wasnt looking out for it then so maybe thats why :shrug: Ive had lots of snotty like mucas and had a big bit nearly 3 weeks ago which was my plug but no show yet but that can happen in labour! Everyones plug is different too as in colour and quantity so i wouldnt worry too much!

Right i want my baby now! Im not happy waiting much longer but got a feeling he will be waiting untill the weekend :cry:


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> Hi everyoine this is Freddie!!! :happydance::happydance::cloud9: Hes absolutely gorgeous, Chloe sent me the pic to p[ost and it took me ages to do it lol x
> 
> View attachment 141308

Oh Oh isnt he LOVELY! :baby::baby:

I need to stop being impatient about having my LO - She isnt fully cooked yet and I want her to be! Hard now though.

Been out all morning shopping - mainly for exciting things like maternity pads and disposable knickers!! 

Tired now though - had a rubbish night's sleep. I think I will have some lunch soon and a cwtch down on the sofa for a couple of hours. Found out my local surgery is out of action - they have had a flood -so no booking my mw appt for next week. My flu jab appt or getting my gaviscon repeat prescription done till Thursday or Friday!!

Hope all is okay with Nat and mrsbling.

Ooh did anyone have bloods done at 36 weeks - my MW mentioned it once but there is nothing in my notes to take to the hospital like there was for my 28wk ones

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Hi everyoine this is Freddie!!! :happydance::happydance::cloud9: Hes absolutely gorgeous, Chloe sent me the pic to p[ost and it took me ages to do it lol x
> 
> View attachment 141308


How sweet :baby::cloud9: Thankyou for sharing his pic with us Chloe :hugs: & thanks Kerrie for posting it :thumbup:

It really is amazing to think we have babies that look like that waiting to arrive :baby:


----------



## KellyC75

After taking paracetomal, I started feeling alot better, so had shower & went for my pregnancy massage & omg....Am I soooooo glad I did, it really was amazing, I had aches soothed that I didnt know were there & my mind totally cleared of all the things I have had whizzing around....I so nearly fell asleep a few times :sleep:

I totally recommend a full body pregnancy massage in these last days/weeks....:thumbup:


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> After taking paracetomal, I started feeling alot better, so had shower & went for my pregnancy massage & omg....Am I soooooo glad I did, it really was amazing, I had aches soothed that I didnt know were there & my mind totally cleared of all the things I have had whizzing around....I so nearly fell asleep a few times :sleep:
> 
> I totally recommend a full body pregnancy massage in these last days/weeks....:thumbup:

Oh god that sounds like heaven!! Glad you feel better too. 

Right I need to get my act together and start ringing people to get my pampering in. 

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Oh god that sounds like heaven!! Glad you feel better too.
> 
> Right I need to get my act together and start ringing people to get my pampering in.
> 
> Mizze xx

Thanks Mizzie :hugs:

I have had massages before, but this one was pure & utter bliss...:kiss: 

Defo get some pampering treats booked in..:thumbup: 

I have a pedicure tomm (wanna look good in my open toe slippers!:kiss:) & am about to ring & book a haircut (mayby a colour too :winkwink:)


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Oh god that sounds like heaven!! Glad you feel better too.
> 
> Right I need to get my act together and start ringing people to get my pampering in.
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> Thanks Mizzie :hugs:
> 
> I have had massages before, but this one was pure & utter bliss...:kiss:
> 
> Defo get some pampering treats booked in..:thumbup:
> 
> I have a pedicure tomm (wanna look good in my open toe slippers!:kiss:) & am about to ring & book a haircut (mayby a colour too :winkwink:)Click to expand...

Its a pedicure and a haircut and colour that I need to organise - that and a teeth cleaning too at the dental hygenist. 

Okay - Kelly you have galvanised me into making my hair appt, dental appt and leaving a message for the pedicure lady and trying to sort out massage now

:happydance:

Mizze


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyoine this is Freddie!!! :happydance::happydance::cloud9: Hes absolutely gorgeous, Chloe sent me the pic to p[ost and it took me ages to do it lol x
> 
> View attachment 141308
> 
> 
> Oh Oh isnt he LOVELY! :baby::baby:
> 
> I need to stop being impatient about having my LO - She isnt fully cooked yet and I want her to be! Hard now though.
> 
> Been out all morning shopping - mainly for exciting things like maternity pads and disposable knickers!!
> 
> Tired now though - had a rubbish night's sleep. I think I will have some lunch soon and a cwtch down on the sofa for a couple of hours. Found out my local surgery is out of action - they have had a flood -so no booking my mw appt for next week. My flu jab appt or getting my gaviscon repeat prescription done till Thursday or Friday!!
> 
> Hope all is okay with Nat and mrsbling.
> 
> Ooh did anyone have bloods done at 36 weeks - my MW mentioned it once but there is nothing in my notes to take to the hospital like there was for my 28wk ones
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

 I've not had any bloods taken since GTT at 24 weeks :shrug:



KellyC75 said:


> After taking paracetomal, I started feeling alot better, so had shower & went for my pregnancy massage & omg....Am I soooooo glad I did, it really was amazing, I had aches soothed that I didnt know were there & my mind totally cleared of all the things I have had whizzing around....I so nearly fell asleep a few times :sleep:
> 
> I totally recommend a full body pregnancy massage in these last days/weeks....:thumbup:

 wow sounds lush!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Quiet on here today - is everyone nesting or sleeping!!? x


----------



## WILSMUM

I had bloods taken at 34 weeks Mizze, just a full blood count etc to check iron levels mainly.


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> I had bloods taken at 34 weeks Mizze, just a full blood count etc to check iron levels mainly.

Hi - I think that is what my mw wanted to check mainly but here you need a form to take to the hospital so they know what to check for - at least thats the way it worked before. I have an appt with her next week - well if I can book it I will. So I will check with her then. 

I have just FINALLY gotten around to setting up my charitable donations - I have been meaning to do it for well years actually. :blush: So, finally I now have set up donations to NSPCC, Wateraid, Oxfam and Cancer research and Unicef. :happydance:

Yes its very quiet today. 

:growlmad::growlmad: I am sick to death of CONSTANTLY!! having heartburn or reflux or feeling sick!!! Arrrrgggh!! 

Mizze x


----------



## lozzy21

Congrats Chloe, hes gorgouse

Wishing Niamh was 5 weeks early and she was fine, well none of her problems were because she was early.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> I had bloods taken at 34 weeks Mizze, just a full blood count etc to check iron levels mainly.
> 
> Hi - I think that is what my mw wanted to check mainly but here you need a form to take to the hospital so they know what to check for - at least thats the way it worked before. I have an appt with her next week - well if I can book it I will. So I will check with her then.
> 
> I have just FINALLY gotten around to setting up my charitable donations - I have been meaning to do it for well years actually. :blush: So, finally I now have set up donations to NSPCC, Wateraid, Oxfam and Cancer research and Unicef. :happydance:
> 
> Yes its very quiet today.
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad: I am sick to death of CONSTANTLY!! having heartburn or reflux or feeling sick!!! Arrrrgggh!!
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Come on mrsbling, we wanna know whats going on!! I suppose she cant update till shes home and settled, was she not buddied up with anyone?


----------



## GoogilyBear

I do hope my little person decides to make an early appearance, before the weather gets so bad we cannot get to scarborough :s and i am so damn impatient atm anyway lol. 
So whos tried what to get there labour to come on early? I know sex and pineapples and spicey foods are common ones, but ive had about 5 currys in the past week already and i dont think my stomach can handle anymore, and as for sexytime, i dont feel up to it, and i cant eat too much pineapple or it will have me in hospital for other reasons!!! lol

so.. spill the beans girls!...
Oh and here comes more heavy snow :D will take a pic of outside my window to show ya all ifya like :) x


----------



## ducky1502

Well i have a fully engaged baby... He couldnt be anymore engaged :happydance: whereas at my last appt he was engaged but still had a tiny bit of room :shrug: so maybe bouncing on my ball has worked after all. Have a sweep booked for 9.45 on my due date. Mw says he literally could turn up any minute now so made sure i popped to asda on my way home to get snacks for labour. Im sure il go over but its nice to hear that hes all ready to go. Was getting upset to OH earlier saying what if my hips arent big enough or my pelvis n he never properly engages n i need cutting open to get him out lol.... Crazy pregnant hormones!!!


----------



## Mizze

Yes please googli lets see the snow!- We have no snow here and for once im grateful not pissy! 

I just bought my cot https://direct.tesco.com/product/images/?R=207-0030&tn=/0/SS10207-0030TPS638546.jpg - should be here on Wednesday! :happydance:

Just need to get a wardrobe now

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

ducky1502 said:


> *Well i have a fully engaged baby...* He couldnt be anymore engaged :happydance: whereas at my last appt he was engaged but still had a tiny bit of room :shrug: so maybe bouncing on my ball has worked after all. Have a sweep booked for 9.45 on my due date. Mw says he literally could turn up any minute now so made sure i popped to asda on my way home to get snacks for labour. Im sure il go over but its nice to hear that hes all ready to go. Was getting upset to OH earlier saying what if my hips arent big enough or my pelvis n he never properly engages n i need cutting open to get him out lol.... Crazy pregnant hormones!!!

YAY!!! :happydance:

Mizze


----------



## ducky1502

Mw said fully engaged and i even asked again twice lol but i cant read what she put on my notes... I swear it says 2/5p :shrug: but she even said baby couldnt be any lower or engaged so sod the notes haha.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

ducky1502 said:


> Mw said fully engaged and i even asked again twice lol but i cant read what she put on my notes... I swear it says 2/5p :shrug: but she even said baby couldnt be any lower or engaged so sod the notes haha.

My midwife said exactly the same thing but when I looked at my notes it said 2/5 :wacko: :shrug:


----------



## ducky1502

Who knows! My friend was told she was fully engaged from about 35wks n her notes always said 3/5 on them, even when she was having her sweep n was told she 3cm and went into labour that day. Confusing.com


----------



## GoogilyBear

heres one of outside in the carpark :) and a few more :)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1211.snc4/156299_1712009760946_1259195065_3732911_1960730_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs610.ash2/156285_1712009600942_1259195065_3732910_6283381_n.jpg


----------



## Tierney

Is anyone getting the shooting pains up the foof? I've also been getting that green slimey discharge for a couple of weeks sometimes its big amounts and sometimes just little bits and sometimes its green and then sometimes just clear or creamy, I hope it is my plug I just assumed it was discharge!


----------



## spencerbear

Chloe, freddie is lovely, cant wait to cuddle my little one x

Sounds like you had a lovely time kelly x

Yay ducky on being fully engaged and hope its not long for you now 

sorry you have felt bad again butterfly :hugs:

Well ive been out and done a huge shop today, so house is all stocked up just in case my sweep starts things off. It would be lovely if tomorrow when i go in, he tells me that ive started already but dont think im that lucky.

I havent had bloods since 28 weeks and had a drop in my iron levels, when i mentioned it to mw last she said they would be done at 36 weeks but then cancelled the appointment. Better mention that tomorrow


----------



## spencerbear

Tierney said:


> Is anyone getting the shooting pains up the foof? I've also been getting that green slimey discharge for a couple of weeks sometimes its big amounts and sometimes just little bits and sometimes its green and then sometimes just clear or creamy, I hope it is my plug I just assumed it was discharge!

yeah i get that shooting pains almost constantly, not nice at all :nope:


----------



## Tierney

Congrats Chloe on the little one! x


----------



## Tierney

I know its awful isnt it, it just strikes at any time! x


----------



## Mizze

I get pains - as though im being headbutted in the foof! Ouch in fact she is doing it now

Just spent 10 minutes retching over the sink - oh joy! :sick:

Think I might go back to bed. 

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

yup im getting the pains right now aswell!


----------



## WILSMUM

liking the snow pics googily - this is the view from my bedroom window on Saturday morning
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0480.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 2









DSCN0481.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## peaches31

hello ladies! well im still here waiting!:growlmad:

freddie is sooooooo cute! i want my little man now! i have been sick with a bad cold for 4 days now. couldnt even get myself out of bed. i am feeling better today though.

sorry if TMI but i think i may have lost some of my plug finally. it was white and kind of stringy. is this the plug? it didnt look like what others have desribed but could it be?


----------



## Mizze

Oh wow - good snow pics 

I love snow but im glad at the moment we dont have any because we would only get a small amount which then gets like a sheet of ice on our road (short but very steep hill) which DH has made me promise I wont try to walk or drive on. 

In Feb we had it and no one could get their cars up the road for 10 days. If it was a good few inches and you could get grip it wouldnt matter so much but we never get that much! 

I dont fancy trying to walk LO in a pram in it either - in fact DH has made me promise not to do that either - just our road. 

Luckily if it is very bad when im in labour we can get out down the back garden which we can grit ourselves to the bigger road below - I have visions of me and DH negotiating the steps with me in labour in the dark to try and get to the hospital!!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

peaches31 said:


> hello ladies! well im still here waiting!:growlmad:
> 
> freddie is sooooooo cute! i want my little man now! i have been sick with a bad cold for 4 days now. couldnt even get myself out of bed. i am feeling better today though.
> 
> sorry if TMI but i think i may have lost some of my plug finally. it was white and kind of stringy. is this the plug? it didnt look like what others have desribed but could it be?

Oh peaches! Glad you are feeling a bit better

Whats the snow like with you! :) Betcha can beat anything we have here. 

Mizze xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Argh! I think we are going to stay at MIL's tonight (2 mins from the hospital) I need to be there for 8am tomorrow for the induction and we live 30 mins away with snow forecast :wacko:


----------



## cho

AmeliePoulain said:


> Argh! I think we are going to stay at MIL's tonight (2 mins from the hospital) I need to be there for 8am tomorrow for the induction and we live 30 mins away with snow forecast :wacko:

omg good luck, hope all goes well xxx


----------



## Mizze

Oh wow Amelie - iuduction tomorrow! 

Good luck

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

ducky1502 said:


> Well i have a fully engaged baby... He couldnt be anymore engaged :happydance: whereas at my last appt he was engaged but still had a tiny bit of room :shrug: so maybe bouncing on my ball has worked after all. Have a sweep booked for 9.45 on my due date. Mw says he literally could turn up any minute now so made sure i popped to asda on my way home to get snacks for labour. Im sure il go over but its nice to hear that hes all ready to go. Was getting upset to OH earlier saying what if my hips arent big enough or my pelvis n he never properly engages n i need cutting open to get him out lol.... Crazy pregnant hormones!!!

:happydance::happydance: Thats great ducky!!



AmeliePoulain said:


> Argh! I think we are going to stay at MIL's tonight (2 mins from the hospital) I need to be there for 8am tomorrow for the induction and we live 30 mins away with snow forecast :wacko:

Good luck hun, hope it all happens quickly for you, you should have the 20th dreamer then :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## peaches31

Mizze said:


> peaches31 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies! well im still here waiting!:growlmad:
> 
> freddie is sooooooo cute! i want my little man now! i have been sick with a bad cold for 4 days now. couldnt even get myself out of bed. i am feeling better today though.
> 
> sorry if TMI but i think i may have lost some of my plug finally. it was white and kind of stringy. is this the plug? it didnt look like what others have desribed but could it be?
> 
> Oh peaches! Glad you are feeling a bit better
> 
> Whats the snow like with you! :) Betcha can beat anything we have here.
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

we only got about 2 feet at my house. but close to 16 feet in the higher elevations here! we where stuck not able to go anywhere from monday til thursday!


----------



## peaches31

AmeliePoulain said:


> Argh! I think we are going to stay at MIL's tonight (2 mins from the hospital) I need to be there for 8am tomorrow for the induction and we live 30 mins away with snow forecast :wacko:

good luck! i wish i could be induced! i hope all goes quick and well for you!


----------



## Mizze

peaches31 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peaches31 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies! well im still here waiting!:growlmad:
> 
> freddie is sooooooo cute! i want my little man now! i have been sick with a bad cold for 4 days now. couldnt even get myself out of bed. i am feeling better today though.
> 
> sorry if TMI but i think i may have lost some of my plug finally. it was white and kind of stringy. is this the plug? it didnt look like what others have desribed but could it be?
> 
> Oh peaches! Glad you are feeling a bit better
> 
> Whats the snow like with you! :) Betcha can beat anything we have here.
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...
> 
> we only got about 2 feet at my house. but close to 16 feet in the higher elevations here! we where stuck not able to go anywhere from monday til thursday!Click to expand...

:rofl:

Love the way you count it in feet - we still count in inches! Although there are some places which have had a couple of feet of snow now. 

Mizze x


----------



## spencerbear

I live at the bottom of a steep hill too and im seriously debating going and moving the car to the top before the snow thats forecast sets in tonight. At least that way i can make my appointment tomorrow.


----------



## xkirstyx

AmeliePoulain said:


> Argh! I think we are going to stay at MIL's tonight (2 mins from the hospital) I need to be there for 8am tomorrow for the induction and we live 30 mins away with snow forecast :wacko:

good luck :happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

we live halfway up a hill, i'm not great on my feet at the best of times esp when its slippy underfoot so have been stuck indoors since getting home from hospital last week cause I can't risk slipping! We've got to go out at some point this week to register Ailsa and then next week DH is back at work so I'll be negotating the school run no matter what the weather!!! At least holding on to the pram will give me a bit of extra stability, really thankful we got a all terrain type pushchair!!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

i refuse to walk outside justnow unless in pushing jack in the pram, im to scared i fall but then again i said to my OH 2day that maybe if i had a wee fall on my bum might bring on labour?!? hmmm anyone care to try? haha


----------



## Mizze

spencerbear said:


> I live at the bottom of a steep hill too and im seriously debating going and moving the car to the top before the snow thats forecast sets in tonight. At least that way i can make my appointment tomorrow.

Thats what I did at the beginning of the year, there is a pub at the bottom of the hill and along a bit so I left it in their car park.



WILSMUM said:


> we live halfway up a hill, i'm not great on my feet at the best of times esp when its slippy underfoot so have been stuck indoors since getting home from hospital last week cause I can't risk slipping! We've got to go out at some point this week to register Ailsa and then next week DH is back at work so I'll be negotating the school run no matter what the weather!!! At least holding on to the pram will give me a bit of extra stability, really thankful we got a all terrain type pushchair!!!!

We have (or will by Thursday) a 3 wheeler which is supposed to be better for some reason but I dont think it would stand up to the sheet ice we had last year! Crunchy snow would be okay its when it gets slick and icy that the road was impossible to negotiate.

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Evening girls just popping on to see if Mrsbling had updated yet hope she's ok! 

Ducky fab news for baby bring fully engaged! 

Mizze sorry you're suffering with your heartburn still! 

I've been in a lot of pain with period pains and backache tonight and Ava is grinding her head down constantly as well as big shooting pains in my cervix - I can't cope with weeks of this I hope it means she's gonna be on her way soon!


----------



## Mizze

Aw Ness :hugs:

It seems we are all aches and pains these days - I think the retching pulled something cos I have muscle ache on the low left part of my back since. I think I will go have a bath. 

- Minor hormonal rant coming up

When DH came in - I had just finished retching and was looking and feeling crap - DH's only fecking concern was "is the baby okay" - fair question - I said "Yes she is, kicking away quite happily" - DH "are you sure she is okay"

YES - I FEEL LIKE SHIT BUT THE BABY IS FINE!!!!! 

Okay - I shouldnt be mad - its fab he is so concerned about the baby but what about MEEEEEEEE!! :growlmad:
(you'd never guess I was 38 would you!) 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

When is your next mw appt ness? Surely u must be engaged with all that nasty pain u get.

Im being so lazy tonight... So much to do but im just ignoring it in favour of food, the sofa and satc2 :)


----------



## Nessicle

Aw Mizze I'd be the same hun! My OH never asks about the baby or me lol xx


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> When is your next mw appt ness? Surely u must be engaged with all that nasty pain u get.
> 
> Im being so lazy tonight... So much to do but im just ignoring it in favour of food, the sofa and satc2 :)

Ooh sounds a lovely night! 

Next mw appt not til next Tuesday at 38 weeks ducky - though she probably won't know what position she's in again no doubt!


----------



## cho

im getting pains everyday now, i always wonder if today is the day but it never is lol
im very crampy tonight too and have backache and spd isnt great either as i cleaned the whole place earlier, hands and knees everything lol!
Ducky thats brill news your fully engaged x


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive been getting all those pains too since around 37 weeks and everyday think "ooh is this it" coz its that bad and it never is, cruel is what it is lol!


----------



## Mincholada

why do we have to be sick or in bad pain in the end?????? my *stomach virus* just returned :( wonder if today it'll be just a one time clear-out, but i'm really frustrated & feel off. gonna force myself to take a shower, dress and go out into the sun. also gonna try to make it to the grocery store to get me some drinks and stuff. still have gatorade from 1st tri MS, but i hate that stuff.

my belly looks like egg-shape upside down. she's so close to my body instead of sticking out, it's weird. doesn't look like i dropped or anything else is happening, so dear sickness, if u won't bring me my baby, GO AWAY!!!!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Someone please tell me they are being as lazy as i am?! Im starting to feel like im the only lazu pregnant person today.


----------



## cho

i feel ill :(
I think i might be getting a stomach bug


----------



## KellyC75

AmeliePoulain said:


> Argh! I think we are going to stay at MIL's tonight (2 mins from the hospital) I need to be there for 8am tomorrow for the induction and we live 30 mins away with snow forecast :wacko:


Wishing you all the very best for tommorow, hope LO 'co-operates' :baby::winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Ness, have you tried taking some paracetomal?

I didnt take it before, but whilst in hospital, its all they give you! :dohh:

Took some this morning, as was having pains & backache & then felt alot better :thumbup:

:hugs:Take care all of you that are feeling poorly :hugs: Rest, rest, rest :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah ive started taking it too kelly, especially before i go to bed and it helps a little :thumbup: Much better then waking everynight in pain wondering if im in labour or not for the last 3 weeks :haha:

Charlotte hope ur ok hun and not getting ill :hugs: mines still not cleared up yet :cry:

Minch ur poor thing, hope its just a clear out ready for labour :hugs:


----------



## ARouge

Is everyone feeling miserable or is it just me? At 37 weeks I really started feeling bad and now at 38 I am feeling miserable. 
I don't know how I'm going to go on for possibly 2 more weeks.


----------



## Kerrieann

Or possibly 4 more :hugs: sorry that sounds crap dont it!? but i just realised i could potentially still be waiting for another 2 weeks and it made me cry :cry: god this is hard!


----------



## ARouge

oh no Kerriann, I can't imagine 4 more weeks! I don't think my doctor will let me go past next week b/c he's too big. They are doing an ultrasound on Thursday and I am sort of keeping my fingers crossed that they tell me I need to be induced next week at 39 weeks if I don't go in to labor on my own by then.

I'm having a really hard time caring for my twin 3 year-olds right now. I feel so guilty. :( And it's my birthday today too.


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh hun :hugs: hope you get some good news at ur scan then, i know what you mean about big babies, this ones huge lol! My last was 10lbs too. Happy birthday!!! :cake:


----------



## GoogilyBear

Hey girlies really need some help or some advice..!???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!

been wet all day but didnt think anything of it.. my mum came round and told me to put a pad on and if its soaked within half hour to ring midwife...
soo.. ive checked it, but its not soaked but its wet/damp and has a yellow tinge to it, but its not wee :s 

what should i do? wait over night and see or ring midwife and see what she says? my OH really doesnt fancy driving to scarborough in the weather we are having tho :s


----------



## ducky1502

I'd ring if you're unsure... better to be safe than sorry :hugs:

I bought some fleecy button front PJ's today from primark, long sleeved and really toasty. I bought a 12-14 because I'm sure an 8-10 would have been a bit tight on my waist and I seriously hate that. I'm usually a 6-8 and these PJ's are HUGE lol, but I love em :) I look so funny in them but thought they would be good for the last couple of wks of pregnancy as well as for afterwards when I'm breastfeeding and just wanna be all snuggly at home :) can't wait for them to come out the wash so I can wear them. Got 2 pairs, £11 for the two :thumbup: bargain!!!! Should also work wonders at hiding my jelly belly once baby is here ;)


----------



## KellyC75

ARouge said:


> oh no Kerriann, I can't imagine 4 more weeks! I don't think my doctor will let me go past next week b/c he's too big. They are doing an ultrasound on Thursday and I am sort of keeping my fingers crossed that they tell me I need to be induced next week at 39 weeks if I don't go in to labor on my own by then.
> 
> I'm having a really hard time caring for my twin 3 year-olds right now. I feel so guilty. :( And it's my birthday today too.

Bless you...:hugs: That must be really tough looking after 2 toddlers & being heavily pregnant, hope you have help :hugs:

Happy Birthday..:cake:..Make sure you treat yourself :kiss:


----------



## sammiwry

Googily could you not ring your hospital for advice re the discharge?

My mum and dad came over today and brought my pram! I'm so in love, still so so pleased I was naughty and carried on looking for a bugaboo on eBay behind dh's back. Rox doesn't seem too phased by it either which is good  mum had also won a gliding crib on eBay for our room which she brought down as well. So we all set I just need to get blankets but hopefully if I can make it to the funeral tomorrow (weather permitting) we will go to mothercare after and sort that.

Has anyone heard from Mrsbling?


----------



## ducky1502

No nothing from mrsbling yet.... hoping we hear something soon!


----------



## Pixxie

I have been hit by serious nesting! Resulted in me not waiting for OH to help me in the nursery, put the boarder up all by myself :happydance: then OH put the curtain rail up as I was threatening to kill him if he didn't :blush: we put the cot up, brought the drawers in, set up the chaise long, put the teddies out, rug down and made up the cot. I'm feeling much more relaxed and together now knowing bubs has somewhere to sleep! I didn't realise how much it was bothering me, only trouble now is I keep just sitting in there wishing she was here, rearranging clothes and nappies like a mad woman... 

Will take some pictures once I've eaten my tea :) xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Im 38 Weeks today! :happydance: Heres my bump picture

Only 1 Week until LO's arrival :baby: (please dont arrive early LO :winkwink:)
 



Attached Files:







IMG000054.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ducky1502

Can't wait to see pics pixxie :)


----------



## sammiwry

Lovely bump Kelly!

Hope everything has gone smoothly for Mrsbling can't wait for an update!

Pixxie looking forward to seeing pics!


----------



## KellyC75

Look forward to seeing your photos Pixxie :happydance:

I have been hit by nesting too....& not just thinking about it, like I was! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Im off for the nite Girls :flower:

Hope you all have a good evening & look forward to seeing if we have more than 19 LOs tomm! :baby:


----------



## Pixxie

Lovely bump Kelly! xx


----------



## sammiwry

Enjoy the rest of your night kelly


----------



## xkirstyx

googily i would phone the mw hunny or ur gonna be up all night worrying about it. 

kelly lovely bump :)

pixxie cant wait to see pics! 

xxxxx


----------



## lozzy21

Dont wish for snow if you dont have it, its that bad round mine we had to go to the midwife instead of her coming to us and what should have been a 10 min walk took us 35. OH had to literaly drag the pram through the snow.

Shes lost 11 oz since she was born:(


----------



## ducky1502

Are you breastfeeding more now lozzy? Most breastfed babies lose weight at the beginning. She will put it back on in no time I'm sure. Are they worried about it?


----------



## Pixxie

Ok here we go, needs a new carpet but it could be a few months before we get one yet and still waiting for the matching curtains to be delivered.

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02236.jpg

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02237.jpg

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02238.jpg

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02239.jpg

xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

pixxie thats gorgeous!! :happydance: Love the chaise!


----------



## ducky1502

Awww yay jungle theme :)


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie looking forward to piccies! 

Amelie hope the induction goes well! 

Im gonna ask for a sweep if I haven't had her by 39 weeks! 

I haven't taken paracetamol cos we don't have any in and cos of the snow I can't get out to get any so having to suffer :cry: 

Well I've just had my second loose corsairs of the afternoon - either I've eaten something dodgy or maybe my body is gearing up - doubtf but I can hope hey?! Very wet down there too and it smells irony! Still getting greenish discharge too - lovely!!


----------



## xkirstyx

awwwwwww pixxie its gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

I love it Pixxie! We have the moses basket from that collection!


----------



## ducky1502

I'm jealous of everyone and their green discharge :rofl: never thought I'd say that!


----------



## WILSMUM

its gorgeous pixxie!!!

and lozzy they expect babies to lose 10% of their birth weight, and don't expect them to be back up totheir birth weight till they're around 2 weeks old, i'm sure she'll have put some on by yr next appointment :hug:


----------



## Nessicle

Aw that looks lovely Pixxie!! Love it!!


----------



## spencerbear

ducky1502 said:


> I'm jealous of everyone and their green discharge :rofl: never thought I'd say that!

:haha::haha:


Lovely looking nursery x

Well car is moved and by the looks of how busy it was up there, im not the only one thinking like that.

Stupid hormones, ive just cried my eyes out at the ending for toy story 3 :cry::cry:


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> I'm jealous of everyone and their green discharge :rofl: never thought I'd say that!

:rofl: we've probably all just gt thrush or summat ha ha


----------



## Pixxie

ducky1502 said:


> I'm jealous of everyone and their green discharge :rofl: never thought I'd say that!

:rofl: 

Thanks everyone! You tell she's the first from the size of the nursery, I was saying to OH before I've never seen a nursery this big apart from in the catalogues :haha: xxx


----------



## GoogilyBear

Pixxie said:


> Ok here we go, needs a new carpet but it could be a few months before we get one yet and still waiting for the matching curtains to be delivered.
> 
> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02236.jpg
> 
> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02237.jpg
> 
> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02238.jpg
> 
> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02239.jpg
> 
> xxx

WOW i wish ours looked like this, atm its still kinda a spare room with baby things in it :/ might tackle it tomorrow, but theres things in it that need to go to the tip etc :) ive got to brave the snow tomorrow and go for a walk into town and to OH's SIL's to pick up some baby bits that she has for us :happydance:

I dont know about this pad thing ya no :/ it just might be me being super suspicious cos i want it out so bad. just been blubbering to OH saying i really cant cope with the uncomfyness and the fact its supa uncomfy to lay in bed. its all getting a little tiresome :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## ducky1502

I just realised I haven't taken any pics of our nursery yet... once it's tidy I will try to remember to take some. 

When is everyone getting measured for nursing bras?


----------



## Kerrieann

you can get measured from 38 weeks, i havnt bothered asn i have 2 from Jake that were only used in the first week that fit ok so will use them then get remeasured once my boobs have settled! One tip,just dont spend out on ur first ones as ur boobs change alot, go for cheapies to start with x


----------



## GoogilyBear

I did puit some pics up of the cot and that.. but if i can ill get the room sorted tomorra as much as i can then get OH to take the crap to the tip then hopefully it will feel like bumpys room :)

ive not got a nursing bra yet.. i wouldnt know where to get one, and i wouldnt mind getting one of them tops that have poppers on that allow easy acess to ya bra etc.. if you know what i mean :s


----------



## sammiwry

Ducky I got measured last weekend but yet to buy as the woman was very umming and ahhing over what size I need :-s


----------



## Nessicle

I can't get out ducky til this snow clears so don't think I'll be able to get measured! 

Googily if it helps were all feeling the same hun :hugs: I cry every night cos of the pain and uncomfyness I can't even get comfy on the sofa im up and down constantly!


----------



## ducky1502

Where do you get cheapie nursing bras from? I was thinking of getting a couple from M&S, £25 for 2 but if they're not going to fit for long at all then even that is expensive.


----------



## Pixxie

ducky1502 said:


> I just realised I haven't taken any pics of our nursery yet... once it's tidy I will try to remember to take some.
> 
> When is everyone getting measured for nursing bras?

I'm going to go once my milk comes it, seems a bit silly to buy any before and them possibly not fit 4 days after LO is born! :dohh: xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze said:


> I get pains - as though im being headbutted in the foof! Ouch in fact she is doing it now
> 
> Just spent 10 minutes retching over the sink - oh joy! :sick:
> 
> Think I might go back to bed.
> 
> Mizze xx

Aww hun hope you feel better. Seems like we're all suffering with some kind of illness - not good and not fair. xx



AmeliePoulain said:


> Argh! I think we are going to stay at MIL's tonight (2 mins from the hospital) I need to be there for 8am tomorrow for the induction and we live 30 mins away with snow forecast :wacko:

 Wow - good luck :hugs:


Nessicle said:


> Evening girls just popping on to see if Mrsbling had updated yet hope she's ok!
> 
> Ducky fab news for baby bring fully engaged!
> 
> Mizze sorry you're suffering with your heartburn still!
> 
> I've been in a lot of pain with period pains and backache tonight and Ava is grinding her head down constantly as well as big shooting pains in my cervix - I can't cope with weeks of this I hope it means she's gonna be on her way soon!

 Ness - hope it means she's on her way for you :flower:



c.holdway said:


> im getting pains everyday now, i always wonder if today is the day but it never is lol
> im very crampy tonight too and have backache and spd isnt great either as i cleaned the whole place earlier, hands and knees everything lol!
> Ducky thats brill news your fully engaged x

 wow being on your hands and knees - is that part of the eviction process!! :thumbup:



Mincholada said:


> why do we have to be sick or in bad pain in the end?????? my *stomach virus* just returned :( wonder if today it'll be just a one time clear-out, but i'm really frustrated & feel off. gonna force myself to take a shower, dress and go out into the sun. also gonna try to make it to the grocery store to get me some drinks and stuff. still have gatorade from 1st tri MS, but i hate that stuff.
> 
> my belly looks like egg-shape upside down. she's so close to my body instead of sticking out, it's weird. doesn't look like i dropped or anything else is happening, so dear sickness, if u won't bring me my baby, GO AWAY!!!!!!!

omg hope you feel better soon xx



KellyC75 said:


> Ness, have you tried taking some paracetomal?
> 
> I didnt take it before, but whilst in hospital, its all they give you! :dohh:
> 
> Took some this morning, as was having pains & backache & then felt alot better :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs:Take care all of you that are feeling poorly :hugs: Rest, rest, rest :hugs:

 I have been taking paracetamol too :thumbup:



ARouge said:


> Is everyone feeling miserable or is it just me? At 37 weeks I really started feeling bad and now at 38 I am feeling miserable.
> I don't know how I'm going to go on for possibly 2 more weeks.

 yep I agree - feeling miserable is definitely part of these last few weeks :wacko:



ducky1502 said:


> I'd ring if you're unsure... better to be safe than sorry :hugs:
> 
> I bought some fleecy button front PJ's today from primark, long sleeved and really toasty. I bought a 12-14 because I'm sure an 8-10 would have been a bit tight on my waist and I seriously hate that. I'm usually a 6-8 and these PJ's are HUGE lol, but I love em :) I look so funny in them but thought they would be good for the last couple of wks of pregnancy as well as for afterwards when I'm breastfeeding and just wanna be all snuggly at home :) can't wait for them to come out the wash so I can wear them. Got 2 pairs, £11 for the two :thumbup: bargain!!!! Should also work wonders at hiding my jelly belly once baby is here ;)

those pj's sound fab!! I don't think I could venture into town to vist our primark :nope:



Pixxie said:


> I have been hit by serious nesting! Resulted in me not waiting for OH to help me in the nursery, put the boarder up all by myself :happydance: then OH put the curtain rail up as I was threatening to kill him if he didn't :blush: we put the cot up, brought the drawers in, set up the chaise long, put the teddies out, rug down and made up the cot. I'm feeling much more relaxed and together now knowing bubs has somewhere to sleep! I didn't realise how much it was bothering me, only trouble now is I keep just sitting in there wishing she was here, rearranging clothes and nappies like a mad woman...
> 
> Will take some pictures once I've eaten my tea :) xxx

 I saw your pictures on facebook. It looks FAB. the carpet doesn't look out of place at all - the rug looks lovely xx



KellyC75 said:


> Im 38 Weeks today! :happydance: Heres my bump picture
> 
> Only 1 Week until LO's arrival :baby: (please dont arrive early LO :winkwink:)

 yay to 38 weeks. bump is lovely. :hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

Im going to get measured in mothercare and then go and buy some cheapie ones on ebay until they settle. there are traders selling the mothercare ones brand new for around £6 i think


----------



## ducky1502

That's what I was thinking of doing :thumbup:


----------



## Kerrieann

mothercare are good ducky, i used to work there and measured women for their nursing bras and we always said to wait untill at least 38 weeks but to hold out longer if you can. ness you should be able to measure urself at home or ask someone to help and then order online, think their is instructions on mothercare website or just google it :thumbup:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm off to bed. Night night.

Hope to hear some news from Mrs Bling when I wake up xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Great idea spencer :thumbup:


----------



## Pixxie

Aw my OH is finally going to get to come to a midwife appointment tomorrow! He hasn't been to any others because of work but he's off tomorrow, I wonder if he will cry when he hears the heartbeat :haha: xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Kerrie I'll do that then good idea! eBay do ex mothercare and marks expensives nursing bras brand new


----------



## spencerbear

ah pixxie its lovely that he can get to an appointment x


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrie can I pick your brains then? Woman in mothercare measured me as a 36c/d I'm normally a 34b/c (depending on style) so what would you recommend as a temp size until milk comes in?


----------



## sammiwry

Awww Pixxie I bet he's well excited! Dh loves listening to maddens heart beat at the mw appointments


----------



## YoungNImum

spencerbear said:


> I cant stop going to toilet at moment.....driving me mad lol
> 
> Sat with a load of pillows behind me and a hot water bottle, which i move from hip to back to hip, could really do with a u shaped one :haha:

I tuck my hot water bottle down my waist band then pull my top over it, it stays in place saves me having to adjust it every couple of minutes.



mummyclo said:


> Freddie William was born 29th November at 4.25am
> Will post pic etc later coz I'm pooped

Oh congrats, a prefect name love it! How was your birth?



Kerrieann said:


> Hi everyoine this is Freddie!!! :happydance::happydance::cloud9: Hes absolutely gorgeous, Chloe sent me the pic to p[ost and it took me ages to do it lol x
> 
> View attachment 141308

He is just a picture im sure your very proud :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## YoungNImum

I was 36 weeks yesterday, and i went and got the keys to are new place today, it unfurnished to will take us a few weeks to get everythign we need plus it needs painting. Altho my Mum n dad said we can stay with them until the baby is born if we like, plus its only 15min to hospital from there house incase i go into labour. I have an appointment with MW on wednesday cant wait to hear babys heart i love the sound and no my baby is safe.


----------



## ducky1502

Do you think i should get OH to go with me to my sweep? Or should i go alone?


----------



## spencerbear

Right im off, going to put all the ironing away before me and the hot water bottle climb into bed with mr paracetamol and mr codiene. No doubt i will be back somewhere between 2 and 3 am.

Night night x x


----------



## spencerbear

ducky1502 said:


> Do you think i should get OH to go with me to my sweep? Or should i go alone?

mines gonig with me to mine tomorrow x


----------



## sammiwry

spencerbear said:


> Right im off, going to put all the ironing away before me and the hot water bottle climb into bed with mr paracetamol and mr codiene. No doubt i will be back somewhere between 2 and 3 am.
> 
> Night night x x

Night


----------



## YoungNImum

I got a few parcels today from MIL she lives in England, she got us more nappies, baby wipes, baby lotions and more knitted stuff. OH's brother and GF also sent us stuff, loads of stuff but one pink and one blue of everything they are crazy.


----------



## Nessicle

Spencer I'll see you about 3am lol x


----------



## Kerrieann

sammi, when did they measure you? i would stick to what they are saying that sounds about right to me :thumbup: you might find you need smaller ones after the first 2 weeks but wait till ur milks fully in and you established a proper feeding/expressing routine so ur boobs saty the same size x


----------



## sammiwry

Not fri just gone the fri before that so at 36 weeks... Her attitude was almost well get a 36d and it'll hold pads in better so doesn't matter about being a bit big


----------



## ducky1502

I think breast pads are huuuuge!! They arent exactly made for the smaller chest lol they dont even fit in my bras so good job i will be buying bigger ones!


----------



## calliebaby

Just got a chance to pop in and say hi. We named our baby boy Austin. He is so sweet. He is starting to get used to his bassinet finally and he is quite the boobie monster!!! Good thing to as he is now 6.2 pounds. He is a little jaundice, but it is getting better now that he is getting more milk. 
I am proud to say that I survived this pregnancy without one stretch mark.:happydance: Very shocked about that.
I know that I am always curious to hear about how much weight people lost after having a baby. Well, I came home 10 pounds lighter and it is starting to drop more now that my milk is settling in. I have a little swelling left in my body from giving birth, so there is extra water weigh that I need to lose as well. 
I hope that every one is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## ARouge

What is a sweep?


----------



## ducky1502

calliebaby said:


> Just got a chance to pop in and say hi. We named our baby boy Austin. He is so sweet. He is starting to get used to his bassinet finally and he is quite the boobie monster!!! Good thing to as he is now 6.2 pounds. He is a little jaundice, but it is getting better now that he is getting more milk.
> I am proud to say that I survived this pregnancy without one stretch mark.:happydance: Very shocked about that.
> I know that I am always curious to hear about how much weight people lost after having a baby. Well, I came home 10 pounds lighter and it is starting to drop more now that my milk is settling in. I have a little swelling left in my body from giving birth, so there is extra water weigh that I need to lose as well.
> I hope that every one is doing well. :hugs:

Awwwww wow excellent :) so glad to hear! 10lb is pretty impressive.... I reckon one of the first things I will do when I get home is jump on the scales :haha:

Austin is a lovely name hun :thumbup: and I'm glad he's feeding well.



ARouge said:


> What is a sweep?

It's a stretch and sweep or a membrane sweep. Where the midwife sweeps their finger around the cervix to try and naturally induce labour.


----------



## Pixxie

I wish my midwife would give me a sweep :( Mind you my cervix is still really high so I don't think she would be able to... and I'd only have to shave if she would :haha: 

Having lots of head on cervix pains tonight, come on baby hurry up!! 

I can't believe there are only 16 days left until d-day! :shock: Seems like yesterday I was running round the house with the faintest positive test ever going 'ohmigodohmigodohmigod' :cloud9: xx


----------



## YoungNImum

calliebaby said:


> Just got a chance to pop in and say hi. We named our baby boy Austin. He is so sweet. He is starting to get used to his bassinet finally and he is quite the boobie monster!!! Good thing to as he is now 6.2 pounds. He is a little jaundice, but it is getting better now that he is getting more milk.
> I am proud to say that I survived this pregnancy without one stretch mark.:happydance: Very shocked about that.
> I know that I am always curious to hear about how much weight people lost after having a baby. Well, I came home 10 pounds lighter and it is starting to drop more now that my milk is settling in. I have a little swelling left in my body from giving birth, so there is extra water weigh that I need to lose as well.
> I hope that every one is doing well. :hugs:

Aw what a name :thumbup: did you give him a second name aswell? 
Your a lucky ducky having no stretch marks i havnt got that many but they are really deep and very red :cry:


----------



## ARouge

I wish I would get a sweep! I am so ready to have this baby. I don't know if they do that here.


----------



## ducky1502

Most midwives don't like to do it until you're overdue anyway. Some people get them early for various reasons. My midwife does them at 41 and 42 wks as a general rule but for some reason my consultant has requested for me to have one on my due date so I'm all booked in for dec 10th at 9.45!


----------



## calliebaby

My doctor gave me one when I went into my appointment because I was already 3 cm dilated and 80% effaced. It basically made my contractions more regular. I didn't dilate more until my water broke.

His middle name is Tyler.


----------



## YoungNImum

Awk lovely, cant wait to see a pic :D hows he doing?


----------



## Pixxie

Life fail... Facebook chat, 'You not had baby yet?' :dohh: Yes I did and just decided not to tell anyone :roll: x


----------



## ducky1502

Snow is getting heavy now and OH is 40mins away at work.. Hope he can get back in the morning! Although knowing this country i will wake up and all the snow will have gone!


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> Ok here we go, needs a new carpet but it could be a few months before we get one yet and still waiting for the matching curtains to be delivered.
> 
> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02236.jpg
> 
> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02237.jpg
> 
> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02238.jpg
> 
> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02239.jpg
> 
> xxx

Oooh lovely - I really like that range -I am definately getting the rug which is the best thing ever! I might get the cot stuff at some point but she will be in her moses basket to start with and I have loads of sheets and blankets for that. I love the curtain too but will have to have a specially made curtain for her room because of the lack of light and small window. I love the jungle themes though. :happydance:



calliebaby said:


> Just got a chance to pop in and say hi. We named our baby boy Austin. He is so sweet. He is starting to get used to his bassinet finally and he is quite the boobie monster!!! Good thing to as he is now 6.2 pounds. He is a little jaundice, but it is getting better now that he is getting more milk.
> I am proud to say that I survived this pregnancy without one stretch mark.:happydance: Very shocked about that.
> I know that I am always curious to hear about how much weight people lost after having a baby. Well, I came home 10 pounds lighter and it is starting to drop more now that my milk is settling in. I have a little swelling left in my body from giving birth, so there is extra water weigh that I need to lose as well.
> I hope that every one is doing well. :hugs:

Hey hon - lovely name - glad he is doing well :hugs:



ducky1502 said:


> Snow is getting heavy now and OH is 40mins away at work.. Hope he can get back in the morning! Although knowing this country i will wake up and all the snow will have gone!

Morning! - Ha!! :wacko::wacko: Ive had to get back up - DH is snoring and its driving me crazy - I nearly cried when I saw what time it is. Thank god I made up the bed in the spare room! It was get up of smother him and I didnt like to deprive my child of her Dad -only a matter of time if Id stayed in bed :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

No snow here and im happy for it (never thought Id say that)

No word from mrsbling yet - hope she and her LO are okay. :shrug:

Mizze xx


----------



## spencerbear

Callie lovely name x

Ok looks like im a bit early today. My little girl is not well got a temperature of over 39 poor little girl.


----------



## Nessicle

Well up at stupid o'clock again though I managed 10.30 - 1.30am with 3 toilet trips which is pretty good going for me! Will be up til 6.30am now til OH gets up! I can't sleep with him in the bed bit we don't have a spare room or room for a bed in babys room :( 

Callie good to hear from you! Austin is a lovely name and glad he's doing well! Can't wait to see a picture! 

I don't know my midwifes position on sweeps here but she said at my 38 wrk appt we'd discuss getting things moving so who knows!


----------



## Nessicle

Morning Emma! Aww poor little thing


----------



## spencerbear

Morning Ness..

This is me up now until tomorrow night, becca is ultra clingy at the moment and thats without being ill, so she wont go with her dad and let me sleep. The joys of parenthood :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Oh no :( perhaps she'll have a nap and you can get some sleep? She'll need it being I'll poor lil thing!


----------



## Mincholada

@callie, congrats on lil austin! well done!

@mrsbling: thinking of you! hope all is well and LO is here safe & sound.

hello insomniacs ;) 

emma, hope your girl gets over it quickly!!! not good to be sick as such a little one. i heard i was very healthy as a baby/child, missed out on all typical children diseases etc., so i really, really hope my LO will come right after me! that would be nice.

this evening i don't know if i shall laugh or cry! checked my baby registry earlier to see if something else was bought and surprise, surprise...

...13 days before her due date, FOB decided yesterday to order the crib AGAIN (he had ordered it once & then canceled the order after getting in a fight with me that ended with insults towards my person in september). as he has not paid or contributed anything aside from two changing pads for $20.00 and not asked about LO since beginning of august, i guess this is him trying to show involvement now... makes me slightly sick to be honest! :(

i mean i was quite sad that i don't have a nursery and i don't have a proper bed for her to sleep in (wanted to keep her with me in my king size & she does have a pack & play lite), but this crawling out of his hole from FOB's side NOW, makes me wonder what he'll be up to once she's here :wacko:

PLUS: what do i want with a crib alone??? he did not order the mattress nor the bedding for it :dohh:

oooh, i guess it means once more: leaning back & wait & see. maybe he'll cancel the order again or he's having it shipped to his place, as that is something i can't see from the registry.

*will not worry about this right now. will not worry about this right now. ommmmmm*

back to work tomorrow night. can't believe it. i hope i'll make it and i'm very close to deciding to calling it "quits". if not tomorrow, then i'll have MW appointment on wednesday and will discuss with her if she can give me a note or something.

really need to take care of myself. noticed more varicose veins starting to build up, this time on my front legs across the knees and with 25 that's nothing i need. :nope:. wonder if the lack of full hydration in the last couple of days worked towards that!?

ooooh, please 11 more days at the most without stretchies and huge veins. thanks! i don't have an OH who'll still love me regardless, so i need to still be somewhat attractive if someone worthy to be an OH will ever come across my way... okay i know, worthy to be an OH, he'll love me for who i am, but i think it'll make me feel better. :thumbup:

trying to eat something now, hope it'll stay & then i hope i'll have a better night as well. FINALLY got me some tums for heartburn, as it's starting to keep me up during the night. even water will give me heartburn now :dohh:. not as bad as other people probably, but it's getting aggravating!


----------



## sammiwry

I've woken up to a sprinkling of snow, shall text my mum in a little while to see what the situation is there and if the conditions aren't too bad shall make my way slowly to hers for the funeral :-(


----------



## WILSMUM

calliebaby said:


> Just got a chance to pop in and say hi. We named our baby boy Austin. He is so sweet. He is starting to get used to his bassinet finally and he is quite the boobie monster!!! Good thing to as he is now 6.2 pounds. He is a little jaundice, but it is getting better now that he is getting more milk.
> I am proud to say that I survived this pregnancy without one stretch mark.:happydance: Very shocked about that.
> I know that I am always curious to hear about how much weight people lost after having a baby. Well, I came home 10 pounds lighter and it is starting to drop more now that my milk is settling in. I have a little swelling left in my body from giving birth, so there is extra water weigh that I need to lose as well.
> I hope that every one is doing well. :hugs:

Congrats callie! Austin was the name we had picked out if Ailsa had turned out to be a boy!

I also came home 10lbs lighter, seems to have settled as that atm but still have a bit of a wobbly belly and have a bit of water retention in my legs which I'm hoping will go once I start taking DS to school again. I'm not BF tho so will take a bit longer for me to loose the baby belly & weight!

We seem to have missed the worse of the snow overnight, watching Daybreak and it looks like they have more snow in Sevenoaks (where my mum works) than we have up here!!


----------



## Mizze

spencerbear said:


> Callie lovely name x
> 
> Ok looks like im a bit early today. My little girl is not well got a temperature of over 39 poor little girl.

Aw Spencer hun :hugs:


Nessicle said:


> Well up at stupid o'clock again though I managed 10.30 - 1.30am with 3 toilet trips which is pretty good going for me! Will be up til 6.30am now til OH gets up! I can't sleep with him in the bed bit we don't have a spare room or room for a bed in babys room :(
> 
> Callie good to hear from you! Austin is a lovely name and glad he's doing well! Can't wait to see a picture!
> 
> I don't know my midwifes position on sweeps here but she said at my 38 wrk appt we'd discuss getting things moving so who knows!

Well I went back to bed at 2am -in the spare room - tossed and turned and tossed and turned till about 6am then fell asleep for an hour or so. Do not feel well today - got up and had ms back for the first time in weeks and weeks. Do not think I will be going to aquanatal as im full of a cold and my throat is so dry during the night im drinkng about 3/4 pint of water through the night and still my lips are appaulingly dry and my top lip is splitting again and again through the night - its weird it splits and reseals and splits and it stings! 



Mincholada said:


> @callie, congrats on lil austin! well done!
> 
> @mrsbling: thinking of you! hope all is well and LO is here safe & sound.
> 
> hello insomniacs ;)
> 
> emma, hope your girl gets over it quickly!!! not good to be sick as such a little one. i heard i was very healthy as a baby/child, missed out on all typical children diseases etc., so i really, really hope my LO will come right after me! that would be nice.
> 
> this evening i don't know if i shall laugh or cry! checked my baby registry earlier to see if something else was bought and surprise, surprise...
> 
> ...13 days before her due date, FOB decided yesterday to order the crib AGAIN (he had ordered it once & then canceled the order after getting in a fight with me that ended with insults towards my person in september). as he has not paid or contributed anything aside from two changing pads for $20.00 and not asked about LO since beginning of august, i guess this is him trying to show involvement now... makes me slightly sick to be honest! :(
> 
> i mean i was quite sad that i don't have a nursery and i don't have a proper bed for her to sleep in (wanted to keep her with me in my king size & she does have a pack & play lite), but this crawling out of his hole from FOB's side NOW, makes me wonder what he'll be up to once she's here :wacko:
> 
> PLUS: what do i want with a crib alone??? he did not order the mattress nor the bedding for it :dohh:
> 
> oooh, i guess it means once more: leaning back & wait & see. maybe he'll cancel the order again or he's having it shipped to his place, as that is something i can't see from the registry.
> 
> *will not worry about this right now. will not worry about this right now. ommmmmm*
> 
> back to work tomorrow night. can't believe it. i hope i'll make it and i'm very close to deciding to calling it "quits". if not tomorrow, then i'll have MW appointment on wednesday and will discuss with her if she can give me a note or something.
> 
> really need to take care of myself. noticed more varicose veins starting to build up, this time on my front legs across the knees and with 25 that's nothing i need. :nope:. wonder if the lack of full hydration in the last couple of days worked towards that!?
> 
> ooooh, please 11 more days at the most without stretchies and huge veins. thanks! i don't have an OH who'll still love me regardless, so i need to still be somewhat attractive if someone worthy to be an OH will ever come across my way... okay i know, worthy to be an OH, he'll love me for who i am, but i think it'll make me feel better. :thumbup:
> 
> trying to eat something now, hope it'll stay & then i hope i'll have a better night as well. FINALLY got me some tums for heartburn, as it's starting to keep me up during the night. even water will give me heartburn now :dohh:. not as bad as other people probably, but it's getting aggravating!

Mmmmm Minch - I think you are very right to be suspicious of FOB's actions and motives - write it all down down including how it has been until now. 

:hugs: on the heartburn - Im the same as soon as I sit up at night it kicks off! Stupid body!! :(



sammiwry said:


> I've woken up to a sprinkling of snow, shall text my mum in a little while to see what the situation is there and if the conditions aren't too bad shall make my way slowly to hers for the funeral :-(

Even we are predicted snow this morning - its over cast here for the first time in days - another reason to avoid aquanatal because the tiniest sprinking of snow and everyone in Swansea PANICS!! And runs round like a headless chicken and you get gridlock and take 3-4 hours not 20 minutes to so a simple journey (Im not joking!) 

Hope mrsbling is okay -im getting a little worried now. :nope:

Mizze xx


----------



## hopefully2

Yeah hope all is ok with mrs bling, hopefully she will be along soon. 

Sorry for all of you not sleeping, it's so hard to cope with everything else when you've no sleep on board.

Have woke up this morning feeling 'not pregnant' wierd! So anxious to get litlle one moving for some reassurance.


----------



## sammiwry

I won't be going to the funeral :-( it's snowing again here and my dad has text to say it's snowing heavily at there's so although dh has said I can have my Clio to go it's just not worth the risk of people driving like twats. So and me and rox shall have a sofa day


----------



## hopefully2

Sorry sammi I must have missed it but who's funeral is it?

Baby has had a little wiggle so feel better.


----------



## cho

Morning girls, seems a few had a bad night again!
I didnt sleep great either, when i woke up i nearly burst into tears knowing i had another day of pain and aches!
I think im coming down with something but thinks its teasing me and going to wait till i go into labour till it hits me properly lol
sammiwry sorry you cant make it to the funeral but like you say its not worth the risk.
The snow has started here, cant belive some ppl like it!
DH cant work when its like this so were skint!!
I wish i owned some wellies, cos i really fancy a walk today through the woods with Bradley but i best avoid heels lol x


----------



## cho

And i have been thinking of Mrsbling too, hope we here something soon


----------



## cho

Oh and guess what i was moaning cos i was in pain a couple of days ago, and DH had the cheek to turn around and say " you cant start moaning yet, you havent even gone past your due date"
Well i could have swung for him cheeky sh*t!!!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

It's the funeral for my old next door neighbour when I lived at home, he'd had a good innings 83/84 but he was a comical old bugger and used to act as neighbourhood watch by himself.


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> I won't be going to the funeral :-( it's snowing again here and my dad has text to say it's snowing heavily at there's so although dh has said I can have my Clio to go it's just not worth the risk of people driving like twats. So and me and rox shall have a sofa day

Oh sammi -I missed the bit that said you were going to a funeral - sorry. 



c.holdway said:


> Oh and guess what i was moaning cos i was in pain a couple of days ago, and DH had the cheek to turn around and say " you cant start moaning yet, you havent even gone past your due date"
> Well i could have swung for him cheeky sh*t!!!!!!

Charlotte My DH said something similar about him putting up with my moaning for another month!! Him putting up with me!! Cheeky [email protected]@@@@@@. Nearly killed him. Im sure he wont say it again. :growlmad:

Mizze xx


----------



## Tierney

aw sorry you can't get to the funeral sammi but its not worth driving in the snow

We've had loads more snow in the night and I set off to work in the car and ended up skidding all over the road so turned back home as it scared me, I don't finish work until Thursday so dreading having to try and get in tomorrow again!


----------



## sammiwry

My dads offered to come and pick me up so I can go, but it's a 60 mile round trip to get me and then the same to bring me home again so I shall leave it. He's going with my mum so they can pass on my condolences.


----------



## Kerrieann

calliebaby said:


> Just got a chance to pop in and say hi. We named our baby boy Austin. He is so sweet. He is starting to get used to his bassinet finally and he is quite the boobie monster!!! Good thing to as he is now 6.2 pounds. He is a little jaundice, but it is getting better now that he is getting more milk.
> I am proud to say that I survived this pregnancy without one stretch mark.:happydance: Very shocked about that.
> I know that I am always curious to hear about how much weight people lost after having a baby. Well, I came home 10 pounds lighter and it is starting to drop more now that my milk is settling in. I have a little swelling left in my body from giving birth, so there is extra water weigh that I need to lose as well.
> I hope that every one is doing well. :hugs:

Thanks for updating us hun, what a gorgeous name youve picked! he sounds like hes doing great and :haha: at boobie monster, my son was like that too!



hopefully2 said:



> Yeah hope all is ok with mrs bling, hopefully she will be along soon.
> 
> Sorry for all of you not sleeping, it's so hard to cope with everything else when you've no sleep on board.
> 
> Have woke up this morning feeling 'not pregnant' wierd! So anxious to get litlle one moving for some reassurance.

Denise i woke up feeling like that yesterday and today, feel abit wierded out about it :wacko:



c.holdway said:


> Oh and guess what i was moaning cos i was in pain a couple of days ago, and DH had the cheek to turn around and say " you cant start moaning yet, you havent even gone past your due date"
> Well i could have swung for him cheeky sh*t!!!!!!

Cheeky git, give him a slap! Think my dh is bored of me moaning as has no sympathy for me lol but wouldnt dream of saying anything about it. was gonna ask you actually, is ur dh getting in the pool with you at start or at pushing or neither? x

Hope everyones ok this morning, well im due tomorrow and no signs apart from the usual aches and pains :growlmad::cry: And woke up to a fair bit of snow that i refuse to drive in as had alot of near crashes in it in feb so need to ask mil if she will take ds to school later!


----------



## Nessicle

I managed to go back to bed at 4.30am and got up about 9am so feel better for that actually dont feel too bad so will try to do that again tonight if I'm up again! 

Mizze glad you managed to get back to sleep hun, boo for the MS and heartburn it sucks :hugs: 

really hope mrsbling is ok to, weird she's not updated any of us I'm worried! Didnt she have anyone's mobile number or anyone have hers?

Girls my OH is the same he wont even lie to me by saying "stay strong she could come at any moment" oh no I just get "well I'm not going to lie to you to make you feel better it might be weeks yet" thanks for that makes me feel loads better!! 

I've woken with a feeling that its gonna be weeks yet before I go in to labour like its never going to end - roll on mw appt next week I'm telling her shes doing a membrane sweep if she's not made an appearance by the following week! 

It doesnt help that I'm housebound and havent left the house in a week cos of the snow! I hate the stuff wish it would piss off its so inconvenient!! 

Minch I dont know how you stay so strong hun and FOB is completely f*king you about :hugs:

Sammi shame about the funeral but better to stay indoors hun xx


----------



## Nessicle

kerrie you're doing so well hun, I'd be in tears every day if I was so close to my due date, in fact I'm in tears most days now, had horrendous period pains and strong bh's all yesterday afternoon again lasting til around 8.30pm and - bloody nothing, so sick of it! told OH to pick me some paracetamol up on his way home from work cos I'm sick of all this false hope!

I was having a major period pain and BH yesterday and I actually had this sense of complete fear and anxiety wash over me it was horrible! Think it was more to do with the fact this could go on for weeks lol I sit and plead with my bump and God every night to put me in to labour!


----------



## sammiwry

I looked last night and Mrsbling didn't have anyone listed in her signature as being bump buddies with :-( hope she and lo are ok and we something soon


----------



## Kerrieann

Ness i plead with my bump everday too :cry: and everytime i wake for a wee or in pain i hope that when i stand up my waters will gush out lol but they dont :growlmad: Got a sweep tomoro evening so hopefully that will start something although hubby thinks he still cant even reach my cervix :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

Ness I'm with you on the false hope!

I woke up last night feeling damp so I had a quick feel and it didn't smell like sweat or wee, got up but had no trickle or gush so went to the loo and nothing. Woke up with the same this morning. So frustrating as I doubt I'd leak such a small amount with nothing in-between the trip to the loo and waking up? Sorry for tmi


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> Ness i plead with my bump everday too :cry: and everytime i wake for a wee or in pain i hope that when i stand up my waters will gush out lol but they dont :growlmad: Got a sweep tomoro evening so hopefully that will start something although hubby thinks he still cant even reach my cervix :cry:

I hope that about my waters too - my mums waters broke with 3 of my sisters before contractions started but with me they had to be broken, hope I dont take after her! I wouldnt have a clue about my cervix and OH wont even :sex: and wouldnt know what he was feeling for lol


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Ness I'm with you on the false hope!
> 
> I woke up last night feeling damp so I had a quick feel and it didn't smell like sweat or wee, got up but had no trickle or gush so went to the loo and nothing. Woke up with the same this morning. So frustrating as I doubt I'd leak such a small amount with nothing in-between the trip to the loo and waking up? Sorry for tmi

thats exactly what happens to me, I sit watching telly and feel like a trickle so dash to the loo and theres just a bit of pee or discharge there Id imagine thered be tons more like you said rather than just leaking a small amount 

I know it sounds silly but I just feel like theres no end in sight right now, do you?


----------



## Nessicle

Does anyone get that clicking/popping sound from their uterus? Its defo not from me, sounds like Ava is clicking her joints or something it freaks me out! its either in the top right where her feet are or in the bottom left of my pelvis where her shoulders/arms are! 

Also anyone got very sore nipples? My boots havent grown in the slightest during this pregnancy but my nipples feel so sore and tender like in first tri!


----------



## Kerrieann

I dont get the clicking ness but my nipples are very sore! I keep thinking how the hell am i gonna breastfeed when i cant even toch them but remeber it was like this with Jake and you get used to it anyway. I have that "wet feeling" all the time and the trickles, they feel more then they actually are, so snnoying!!


----------



## Mizze

I have boob ache again Ness.

I feel torn because I dont want her out cos she isnt cooked yet BUT to know I might have another 6 weeks fills me with dread. 

If I could just get rid of the Heartburn id cope with the rest. But even not having anything to eat still kicks it off - its not not a winning situation. :(

Oh dear - we just arent in happy moods today are we

I do hope mrsbling is okay. 

I wonder how Chloe is getting on with her LO!! :D

Mizze x


----------



## sammiwry

This doesn't smell like pee though which is what's also confusing me :-s 

But yes I really do feel there is no end in sight, as of today every hot drink I have will be rlt can't be bothered building it up.


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrieann said:


> I dont get the clicking ness but my nipples are very sore! I keep thinking how the hell am i gonna breastfeed when i cant even toch them but remeber it was like this with Jake and you get used to it anyway. I have that "wet feeling" all the time and the trickles, they feel more then they actually are, so snnoying!!

thats what I'm thinking about breastfeeding - keep thinking I'm not going to be able to cos my nipples are so sore! want to get some of those nipple shields lozzy told us about!

the trickles always feel like more I agree so annoying!



Mizze said:


> I have boob ache again Ness.
> 
> I feel torn because I dont want her out cos she isnt cooked yet BUT to know I might have another 6 weeks fills me with dread.
> 
> If I could just get rid of the Heartburn id cope with the rest. But even not having anything to eat still kicks it off - its not not a winning situation. :(
> 
> Oh dear - we just arent in happy moods today are we
> 
> I do hope mrsbling is okay.
> 
> I wonder how Chloe is getting on with her LO!! :D
> 
> Mizze x

Not eating will make the heartburn worse Mizze cos the acids in your tummy will build up :hugs: its a catch 22 situation isnt it! Chloe hasnt announced anything on facebook either - they must be getting aquainted with their LO's :) 





sammiwry said:


> This doesn't smell like pee though which is what's also confusing me :-s
> 
> But yes I really do feel there is no end in sight, as of today every hot drink I have will be rlt can't be bothered building it up.

no mine doesnt smell like pee either it smells irony and its not yellow tinged like pee either its so confusing!!!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Kerrieann said:


> I dont get the clicking ness but my nipples are very sore! I keep thinking how the hell am i gonna breastfeed when i cant even toch them but remeber it was like this with Jake and you get used to it anyway. I have that "wet feeling" all the time and the trickles, they feel more then they actually are, so snnoying!!

:coffee: Morning ladies :)
i get the little trickes too that feel like a whole load more then they actually are. its super annoying. i also feel alsthough its never going to end, had some very painfull shooting pains in my woohoo late last night, was hoping it was the start of something but nope :/

Also last night, i couldnt sleep as usual, but i laid on my back but sort of upright on a slant if you know what i mean, and i must have fallen asleep for at least an hour, but when i woke, and tried to roll over, my bump was the most painfull its ever been, it was so hard to roll onto my side that i asked OH to help me it was that painfull. I dont know why :cry:


----------



## xkirstyx

i get the clicking noise aswell i get it wen bubs is really active!
i also get that feeling like me waters are goig then i go check and nuffin! and my boobs have been killing me all through this pregnancy. ARGH im sooooo fed up, everynight i feel like something is gonna happen so me and OH dtd then nuffin so then bounce on ball for half hour drinking my rlt i keep having false labour and its driving me nuts. everynight im talking to bump and poking her telling her to come out!


----------



## hopefully2

Yeah kerrie has me wierded out too, only positive thing I can think of is that baby and body are reserving energy for labour.
Can't believe I could wake up at nine months pregnant and forget for a few moments I was even pregnant.

My sil was taken in yesterday with preclampsia so she could end up having her baby first even though she is five weeks behind me!! Poor thing though, don't envy her.

Sammi sorry to hear about that but as everyone said you are safer at home, and a real community man like that wouldn't want anyone taking risks on hisbehalf. You can do something at home to remember him.


----------



## sammiwry

I wanted to say to dh last night that I just wish that the start of labournwas an excat science! Ie your waters break with a gush after a day of heavy bh's, proper contractions start and then that's where it goes individual but he'd rolled back over to sleep.

As for sore nipples, mine aren't too bad at the moment, my mum said the best thing she found to soothe hers was to rub a little bit of milk after feeding on them.


----------



## sammiwry

I shall make sure next time I'm home I pop in to see his wife for a cup of tea an keep taking rox round when she's with me as they had boxers when they were much younger and obviously madden when he's arrived


----------



## GoogilyBear

Oh for bugger sake!!! its snowing really heavy and i have to walk into town to make an important payment today :/ i actually cannot leave it either cos if we do we get into alot of trouble :/ ive got my proper walking boots out and everything ready.. its just finding warm clothes that fit lol x


----------



## sammiwry

GoogilyBear said:


> Oh for bugger sake!!! its snowing really heavy and i have to walk into town to make an important payment today :/ i actually cannot leave it either cos if we do we get into alot of trouble :/ ive got my proper walking boots out and everything ready.. its just finding warm clothes that fit lol x

At mine I now only have trainers, a pair of high heels and flip flops. I did have a nice pair of timberlands but a certain puppy started eating them :-(


----------



## ducky1502

Morning all.... not many people sound very happy today!

I struggled to sleep cause of strong BH and worrying about the snow and OH getting home from work. But all my plans for today have been cancelled for whatever reason and I'm now sat in my HUGE primark fleecy PJ's and new slippers snug as a bug in a rug, OH is bringing home mcdonalds breakfast and the dog hadn't peed on the kitchen floor when I'd got up... so I'm quite content :haha:

Kerrie you must be getting frustrated, but luckily you didn't go that far over with Jake so FX if all else fails he should be here by the end of the weekend!


----------



## Nessicle

xkirstyx said:


> i get the clicking noise aswell i get it wen bubs is really active!
> i also get that feeling like me waters are goig then i go check and nuffin! and my boobs have been killing me all through this pregnancy. ARGH im sooooo fed up, everynight i feel like something is gonna happen so me and OH dtd then nuffin so then bounce on ball for half hour drinking my rlt i keep having false labour and its driving me nuts. everynight im talking to bump and poking her telling her to come out!

yeah thats when I get it Kirsty when Ava is really active! It makes me feel a bit sick cos I feel like shes hurt or something but i think its a fairly common phenomenon but no one knows what it is :haha: 

I'm the same everynight I have really strong BH's and foof pains and period pains etc and keep saying to OH I feel like something will start tonight then I feel like a plonker cos nothing ever does it just stops! 



sammiwry said:


> I wanted to say to dh last night that I just wish that the start of labournwas an excat science! Ie your waters break with a gush after a day of heavy bh's, proper contractions start and then that's where it goes individual but he'd rolled back over to sleep.
> 
> As for sore nipples, mine aren't too bad at the moment, my mum said the best thing she found to soothe hers was to rub a little bit of milk after feeding on them.

I've just ordered some Medela nipple shields from Mothercare for £6 just in case, I feel like I might struggle with soreness otherwise!


----------



## Mizze

Googli - take care walking into town

I had that really painful bump thing last night too - horrible. 

Ness, I have eaten now, and here comes the acid! :( 

I get trickles too - but no more than that. 

Ness, I bought some shields from Boots yesterday - had a bit of a shop in town especially Boots - for pregnancy stuff. So glad I did - wouldnt have the energy today. 

Well im up and dressed in case my pram decides to come today - its either today or tomorrow and the cot comes tomorrow :happydance: Oh id so love it to come today it would really really cheer me up! :) 

Mizze xx


----------



## GoogilyBear

sammiwry said:


> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> Oh for bugger sake!!! its snowing really heavy and i have to walk into town to make an important payment today :/ i actually cannot leave it either cos if we do we get into alot of trouble :/ ive got my proper walking boots out and everything ready.. its just finding warm clothes that fit lol x
> 
> At mine I now only have trainers, a pair of high heels and flip flops. I did have a nice pair of timberlands but a certain puppy started eating them :-(Click to expand...

:growlmad:naughty puppy!!!! lol

one of the nicest kids around just facebooked me asking if i need a hand into town bless him, he always gets bullied etc i feel bad for saying no, but its cos ive gotta go collect a few "personal items" from superdrug and i would rather he didnt see me buying that sorta thing lol x


----------



## Nessicle

ducky I've told OH I'm not getting dressed today :haha: oooh wish I had some fleecy pj's!! might have to order some from somewhere cos I'm up at stupid o'clock every morning and its cold and dont think this baby is going anywhere for a while!! 

are anyone elses joints really achey? I squat down to pick something up and my knees friggin kill like they're going to give way!! 

Googily my bump is so heavy and cumbersome I get shooting pains when I try to turn over, everytime I need to change position I have to get out of bed and readjust the pillows before getting back in again to try and get comfy! I drive OH mad! 

Oooy Gro Egg has just turned up :happydance:


----------



## Mizze

Oh what a sweetie though Googli! 

Mizze


----------



## Nessicle

I'd venture in to town Mizze for a shop with my bump band on if it wasnt for the 10 inches of snow lol, grrr its so annoying!! Cant even drive not that Id risk it with the icy conditions but cant get behind the wheel anyway grr!!


----------



## ducky1502

We have a fair amount of snow but to be honest I probably would still go out and drive in it but my parents and OH are constantly ringing and checking I'm not doing anything so silly. Obviously I won't drive in it just in case but I still find driving perfectly fine :shrug:


----------



## sammiwry

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/e256c796.jpg

Rip boots :-(

Googily, what a lovely offer from him! But I can understand you don't want to do that kind of shopping infront of him.

Ness my joints ache too but most of them I've injured before so put it down to the cold :-s


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> We have a fair amount of snow but to be honest I probably would still go out and drive in it but my parents and OH are constantly ringing and checking I'm not doing anything so silly. Obviously I won't drive in it just in case but I still find driving perfectly fine :shrug:

I can still drive comfortably, prefer driving the BMW at the moment as the seat is more comfy BUT it's rear wheel drive which I've never driven in this sort of weather and I had some scary situations with the Clio last year so will be driving only if I have to


----------



## Nessicle

see cos I'm so short I have to have the seat mega pulled up and the adjuster is right under the seat in the focus so I cant reach it and with needing to be so high up to see anything I cant reach the clutch safely and constantly stall cos my bite point is too high! Havent been able to drive since about 28 weeks now - can barely get in and out of the car without pain too its a right ordeal and every speed bump and pot hole sends me in states of agony


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> see cos I'm so short I have to have the seat mega pulled up and the adjuster is right under the seat in the focus so I cant reach it and with needing to be so high up to see anything I cant reach the clutch safely and constantly stall cos my bite point is too high! Havent been able to drive since about 28 weeks now - can barely get in and out of the car without pain too its a right ordeal and every speed bump and pot hole sends me in states of agony

I'm with you on speed bumps! But really besides food I have no reason to go out and drive so I won't be


----------



## Tierney

Ness, I dont get the clicking sound but I get a weird squishing noise when i bend down and it squashs the baby just under my ribs does anyone else get this?


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> Ok here we go, needs a new carpet but it could be a few months before we get one yet and still waiting for the matching curtains to be delivered.
> xxx

Love your nursery...:thumbup: So sweet

Where did you get the sofa/chaise, I really would like one of those, but dont wanna spend too much, as emmigrating soon! :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Girls :flower:

So sorry that there are so many of you feeling down or poorly :flower:

I am feeling pretty good (other than all my aches & pains...Can hardly walk now!:dohh: But im on a NO MOANING POLICY!:winkwink:) 

I have a deluxe pedicure booked for this morning :kiss: & then this afternoon im having my hair coloured & cut :kiss:

We do have snow here today, but thankfully its still drivable :thumbup: Just popped & got my Nan&Grandad a bit of shopping, as didnt want them to try & walk in this weather :nope:


----------



## KellyC75

Also thinking of MrsBling....:hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

*So 1st December tommorow 

& all the 'official December Dreamer' LO's will be arriving soon!  * 


:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> *So 1st December tommorow
> 
> & all the 'official December Dreamer' LO's will be arriving soon!  *
> :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

Unless we all suddenly pop before midnight! How strange and weird would that be?!

Kelly where you emigrating to again?


----------



## Nessicle

Tierney said:


> Ness, I dont get the clicking sound but I get a weird squishing noise when i bend down and it squashs the baby just under my ribs does anyone else get this?

Oh no I havent had that but then I dont think I have much fluid as I feel every single movement - she is right in my lungs and ribs though even thoug her head feels really low down her bum is right in my breathing space still! 



KellyC75 said:


> *So 1st December tommorow
> 
> & all the 'official December Dreamer' LO's will be arriving soon!  *
> 
> 
> :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

they bloody better start arriving and soon!! us mummies have had enough now lol!

a friend commented that I'd have Ava on 27 December - 10 days overdue, there is no chance on the planet shes going that overdue I will kick up a right stink with the midiwfe :haha: I think with it being christmas they might be more receptive to us wanting to be induced or having a sweep etc, it sounds bad but I will bring on the tears if the mw doesnt seem to bothered to get me in for a sweep cos I seriously am worried about my mental state if I have to go overdue!


----------



## WILSMUM

Aww girls! I'm so sorry yr all feeling so rubbish but it will be worth it once yr little budles are here in yr arms - I promise!!!!!

I got a Gro Egg thermometer - I wanted one with DS but never got round to getting one and I love it now, although when it says the room is 17 degrees it still feels bloody freezing!! But that may be down to the fact that the living room is sooooo much warmer!!!!

Well still not been out of the hosue since coming home from hospital but will be going into town tomorrow to register Ailsa and make her all offical, then I can get my Child Benefit and Child Tax Credits sorted! Also gonna see if we can get a rocking/bouncy chair thing for her as well cause she loves just sitting and looking around and watching the lights of the tv! Can't believe how much of a happy content little baby she is and DH even said that she was still awake when he put her down after her feed at 3am this morning and she quite happily took herself off to sleep!!

Really hope everything is OK with Mrsbling.


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> I'd venture in to town Mizze for a shop with my bump band on if it wasnt for the 10 inches of snow lol, grrr its so annoying!! Cant even drive not that Id risk it with the icy conditions but cant get behind the wheel anyway grr!!

Oh lordy dont go out in that weather! 
Not a smidgeon of snow here for which I am grateful - have had to cancel aquanatal tho as am full of cold - but couldnt transfer it to next week cos there wasnt 24 hr notice. :(




ducky1502 said:


> We have a fair amount of snow but to be honest I probably would still go out and drive in it but my parents and OH are constantly ringing and checking I'm not doing anything so silly. Obviously I won't drive in it just in case but I still find driving perfectly fine :shrug:

I find driving perfectly fine - getting in and out of the car is a slightly different matter tho!! 




KellyC75 said:


> Morning Girls :flower:
> 
> So sorry that there are so many of you feeling down or poorly :flower:
> 
> I am feeling pretty good (other than all my aches & pains...Can hardly walk now!:dohh: But im on a NO MOANING POLICY!:winkwink:)
> 
> I have a deluxe pedicure booked for this morning :kiss: & then this afternoon im having my hair coloured & cut :kiss:
> 
> We do have snow here today, but thankfully its still drivable :thumbup: Just popped & got my Nan&Grandad a bit of shopping, as didnt want them to try & walk in this weather :nope:

Morning Kelly - thats a great attitude to have

Unfortunately myself today is in a moaning mood! Im sick of myself, the house, being tired, acidy, and generally bored stupid :dohh::dohh:

Ah well. 

Hurrah! December tomorrow!! :happydance: :happydance:

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Just got back from a nice walk in the snow with jake, he loved it but hes freezing now and so is bump,crappy clothes dont fit properly and i cant do my coat up so bump kept popping out, brrrr! lol. See if it starts anything off but doubt it as had to walk slow as jake does :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> Kelly where you emigrating to again?

Australia :coolio:


----------



## sammiwry

In some ways I think I'd much rather have madden just after the new year, I really don't like the idea of him being born 2 days after Xmas. But then again I can't chose and I really don't want to go a day overdue let alone 10!


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Morning Kelly - thats a great attitude to have
> 
> Unfortunately myself today is in a moaning mood! Im sick of myself, the house, being tired, acidy, and generally bored stupid :dohh::dohh:
> 
> Ah well.
> 
> Hurrah! December tomorrow!! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Mizze xx

Did you get your pampering treats booked in Mizzie? :kiss: I promise, it really does help with your mood :thumbup:

My heartburn is back again too, but the gaviscon tablets seem to help (texture is foul though:wacko:) The liquid wasnt doing anything for me :nope:


----------



## Nessicle

hope it brings something on Kerrie! I might drag OH out for a walk when he gets home from work he can hold on to me then lol! 

Oooh glad I got a Gro Egg thermometer then Anouska! I got it off ebay for £14 - the baby monitor I bought has a thermometer and night light on it too but probably wont use that, just use the monitor system! 

Cant believe Ailsa is a week old already! I feel like she'll be 6 months old before my Ava gets here :haha:

i'm very grateful I dont have to go to work and struggle on the bus in this weather though least I can stay home with the fire on!


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Kelly where you emigrating to again?
> 
> Australia :coolio:Click to expand...

Haha no more snow then hopefully!


----------



## Nessicle

I want some pampering! I might see if I can find a mobile therapist to come to me!


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> i'm very grateful I dont have to go to work and struggle on the bus in this weather though least I can stay home with the fire on!


Thats right, try & look at the positives Ness...:hugs: Do things you like doing & that chill you out 

Also, the paracetomal that your OH will bring back, should help with some of your aches & pains :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Kelly where you emigrating to again?
> 
> Australia :coolio:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha no more snow then hopefully!Click to expand...

Yes, hoorah....Warm weather :happydance:

Right, talking of snow, im off now & have to take flip flops for after the pedicure, gonna look like a total nutter, as going straight to town after for my hair cut/colour! :blush::blush::blush:

Also, gonna get pretty cold tootsies! :dohh:


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> Aww girls! I'm so sorry yr all feeling so rubbish but it will be worth it once yr little budles are here in yr arms - I promise!!!!!
> 
> I got a Gro Egg thermometer - I wanted one with DS but never got round to getting one and I love it now, although when it says the room is 17 degrees it still feels bloody freezing!! But that may be down to the fact that the living room is sooooo much warmer!!!!
> 
> Well still not been out of the hosue since coming home from hospital but will be going into town tomorrow to register Ailsa and make her all offical, then I can get my Child Benefit and Child Tax Credits sorted! *Also gonna see if we can get a rocking/bouncy chair thing for her as well cause she loves just sitting and looking around and watching the lights of the tv! Can't believe how much of a happy content little baby she is and DH even said that she was still awake when he put her down after her feed at 3am this morning and she quite happily took herself off to sleep!!*
> 
> Really hope everything is OK with Mrsbling.

Awwww, that made me go all soppy. She is lovely and I want my baby. 



KellyC75 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Kelly where you emigrating to again?
> 
> Australia :coolio:Click to expand...

Whereabouts Kelly - I have a friend in Perth and its ridiculously hot there at the moment - not jealous at all - funnily enough she misses the cold and if it snows here she will cry! Where we are all desperate for a bit of her sunshine!



KellyC75 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Morning Kelly - thats a great attitude to have
> 
> Unfortunately myself today is in a moaning mood! Im sick of myself, the house, being tired, acidy, and generally bored stupid :dohh::dohh:
> 
> Ah well.
> 
> Hurrah! December tomorrow!! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> Did you get your pampering treats booked in Mizzie? :kiss: I promise, it really does help with your mood :thumbup:
> 
> My heartburn is back again too, but the gaviscon tablets seem to help (texture is foul though:wacko:) The liquid wasnt doing anything for me :nope:Click to expand...

I forgot to get the tablets - the sodding liquid is making me feel sick - ah well :wacko:

I have a hair appt in the morning - teeth cleaning on Saturday but no pedicure until the 14th because the mobile lady was busy. But by then I imagine I will be really really pleased to have it. 

Just need to sort out the massage now. :thumbup:



Nessicle said:


> I want some pampering! I might see if I can find a mobile therapist to come to me!

Definately do it ness - I bet it cheers you up. 

I might dig out a facepack etc actually - since im bored with myself and everything I might do some home pampering.

My Mum is popping over later bless her. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I will do Mizze - there must be someone close by who is a mobile beauty therapist! Fancy a facial my skin looks awful at the moment! Might actually do one myself! 

Kelly thanks hun yeah I defo need some paracetamol its not fun being in pain every night and not having anything to show for it! Enjoy your pampering session!


----------



## Mizze

So pampering it is!

On a different note - Wilsmum what sort of bouncer were you thinking?

And who has a Babybox for toiletries etc and can you recommend one for me?

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Ness try asking your local salon if they do home visits as some salons offer it, if not yell sometimes lists mobile therapists too


----------



## Nessicle

i got the Johnsons one Mizze I have it on my changing unit :thumbup: xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Mizze said:


> So pampering it is!
> 
> On a different note - Wilsmum what sort of bouncer were you thinking?
> 
> And who has a Babybox for toiletries etc and can you recommend one for me?
> 
> Mizze xx

I don't have a baby box - I still use baby wash and baby shampoo for Wil so Ailsa can use that as well and we just have them on a shelf in the bathroom, as for her nappy creams etc the freebie trial pots are just in her top draw with her bibs and muslins etc!

I'm not sure about the bouncer yet - just gonna see what they have in town when we get there, not much choice tho just a Mothercare and a couple of independents!
I'm quite like this one in Mothercare:
https://www.mothercare.com/Fisher-P...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44388031&mcb=core
But DH isn't too keen on having loads of bright pink stuff!!!!


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> So pampering it is!
> 
> On a different note - Wilsmum what sort of bouncer were you thinking?
> 
> And who has a Babybox for toiletries etc and can you recommend one for me?
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> I don't have a baby box - I still use baby wash and baby shampoo for Wil so Ailsa can use that as well and we just have them on a shelf in the bathroom, as for her nappy creams etc the freebie trial pots are just in her top draw with her bibs and muslins etc!
> 
> I'm not sure about the bouncer yet - just gonna see what they have in town when we get there, not much choice tho just a Mothercare and a couple of independents!
> I'm quite like this one in Mothercare:
> https://www.mothercare.com/Fisher-P...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44388031&mcb=core
> But DH isn't too keen on having loads of bright pink stuff!!!!Click to expand...

Oh that is so cute!! 

We were looking in Mothercare on Sunday but their heating had broken down and it was FREEZING in there so we didnt stay long. 

Mizze xx


----------



## spencerbear

c.holdway said:


> Oh and guess what i was moaning cos i was in pain a couple of days ago, and DH had the cheek to turn around and say " you cant start moaning yet, you havent even gone past your due date"
> Well i could have swung for him cheeky sh*t!!!!!!

I would of killed him x



ducky1502 said:


> We have a fair amount of snow but to be honest I probably would still go out and drive in it but my parents and OH are constantly ringing and checking I'm not doing anything so silly. Obviously I won't drive in it just in case but I still find driving perfectly fine :shrug:

I always drive not matter what the weather, but i only just fit behind the wheel now :haha:

SO have been to consultant and had my sweep. Im 1.5cm dilated and cervix is 3 cm long still. But it hadnt quite dropped into place, so he had to push back a little to reach it. Will have bleeding and cramping for rest of the day. But im still thinking i will be here next monday ringing for my time to go in. I asked him if he thought it would trigger and just said if it does, it will be in next 2 days otherwise dont worry as your booked already!!!!


----------



## spencerbear

Good thing is though, at least all the sharp foof pains are actually doing something, even if it is slowly :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Thats not too bad emma, im pretty sure if you get bleeding and cramping it means it done something doesnt it? Dont give up hope yet :thumbup: :hugs: got my seep tomoro :wacko: did it hurt? x


----------



## Mizze

Oh wow spencerbear - here's hoping it works.

Got my miserable mood brought up short - DH is here with his apprentice fixing a couple of things in the house. The Apprentice is the brother of the girl who lost her baby last week

That shut up my moaning pretty damn sharpish eh. 

Counting my blessings instead. 

Mizze xx :hug: to all


----------



## ducky1502

Tierney said:


> Ness, I dont get the clicking sound but I get a weird squishing noise when i bend down and it squashs the baby just under my ribs does anyone else get this?

I get this! Think it's just all our guts squashing lol.



KellyC75 said:


> *So 1st December tommorow
> 
> & all the 'official December Dreamer' LO's will be arriving soon!  *
> 
> 
> :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

That is so exciting and scary all at the same time!



Kerrieann said:


> Just got back from a nice walk in the snow with jake, he loved it but hes freezing now and so is bump,crappy clothes dont fit properly and i cant do my coat up so bump kept popping out, brrrr! lol. See if it starts anything off but doubt it as had to walk slow as jake does :haha:

Got everything crossed for you hun! I know what you mean about bump popping out, winds me up! I find even maternity stuff still sometimes lets your bump hang out... not sexy.



Nessicle said:


> I want some pampering! I might see if I can find a mobile therapist to come to me!

I was totally thinking the same thing the other day. I'd LOVE a facial or something!



spencerbear said:


> Good thing is though, at least all the sharp foof pains are actually doing something, even if it is slowly :haha:

Hope something starts to happen for you. 10 days til my sweep and I'm nervous already :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

Kerrieann said:


> Thats not too bad emma, im pretty sure if you get bleeding and cramping it means it done something doesnt it? Dont give up hope yet :thumbup: :hugs: got my seep tomoro :wacko: did it hurt? x

Yes it did, just try to keep concentrating on your breathing through it


----------



## ducky1502

I THINK I might be starting to lose my plug :happydance: when I wiped there was LOADS of snotty like mucus stuff :sick: definately very different to the discharge I've been having. The only thing is that it wasn't as green as the stuff I've had before has been.... but I've read it can look like you've just sneezed into a tissue lol. I know it doesn't mean much but hey I don't care lol.


----------



## sammiwry

See ducky, this goes back to my thoughts earlier that labour should start excatly the same way with the same appearance of things like plug and once proper contractions start then it can change


----------



## Mizze

Yay Ducky!

Sammi - you are abolutely right!! 

Mizze x


----------



## spencerbear

sammiwry said:


> See ducky, this goes back to my thoughts earlier that labour should start excatly the same way with the same appearance of things like plug and once proper contractions start then it can change

That would be lovely as at least we would know what was happening rather than guessing all the time


----------



## ducky1502

Couldnt agree more! Too much variation.


----------



## Nessicle

Aw that's so sad Mizze! 

Spencer something gets gong for you! 

I've just been for a penand there was a glob of creamy greenish tinged discharge about the size of a 50p piece in my underwear! :happydance: I know it doesn't mean labour is imminent but I'm pretty sure it's my plug coming away now just gives me hope things are moving in the right direction!


----------



## Mizze

Ness - its weird isnt it how excited we get about mucus! :rofl:

But yes it does mean its all going in the right direction!! Thats all good! :)

Mizze x


----------



## Nessicle

Yay ducky!! Hopefully you won't need that sweep!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi Ladies!!
Hope you are all well ! I finished my xmas shopping today... put the tree up yesterday so all ready !! And tomorrow is just ONE week til my little boy arrives !! :yipee:
Brring on the 1st Dec so our Dreamers can come !! :)


----------



## Nessicle

I know! Ha ha! Definitely different to any discharge I've had in the last few weeks! It was kinda jelly, creamyish :sick:


----------



## spencerbear

Just got my letter through to say that my sure start grant will be in the bank tomorrow :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

wishingforbub said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> Hope you are all well ! I finished my xmas shopping today... put the tree up yesterday so all ready !! And tomorrow is just ONE week til my little boy arrives !! :yipee:
> Brring on the 1st Dec so our Dreamers can come !! :)

Aw you're so lucky getting your LO so soon! How come your having a planned section honey?x


----------



## sammiwry

Me and rox went for a walk with dh to the gate as they can't drive across work of the snow and when we got back to the front door let her off the lead so she could have a run and play in it.

Got quite bad pain in my bump :-( wish madden would hurry up and come as the snow here isn't showing signs of letting up


----------



## cho

girls if you type in "what does a mucus plug look like" your see, its gross lol

Well just been for a walk through the woods with Bradley and Dh, come along bubs :)


----------



## cho

spencerbear said:


> Just got my letter through to say that my sure start grant will be in the bank tomorrow :happydance::happydance:

nice :thumbup:


----------



## wishingforbub

Nessicle said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!
> Hope you are all well ! I finished my xmas shopping today... put the tree up yesterday so all ready !! And tomorrow is just ONE week til my little boy arrives !! :yipee:
> Brring on the 1st Dec so our Dreamers can come !! :)
> 
> Aw you're so lucky getting your LO so soon! How come your having a planned section honey?xClick to expand...

I decided to after much thought... personally it was the best option for me. I feel much more relaxed and at ease with it.. and plus my doctor( who I adore and wouldn't change for anyone!) is going on leave a week before my due date.. so I wanted to make sure I had her there... LOL :) some may not agree with my choice, but I really think it's something you have to decide on your own. so i did :) it's booked so early though, cause at my last 2 appointments, doctor said she didnt think I would carry baby much after the planned date as he is almost fully engaged( or might be now) and he seems eager to come out LOL


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> girls if you type in "what does a mucus plug look like" your see, its gross lol
> 
> Well just been for a walk through the woods with Bradley and Dh, come along bubs :)

Wish I hadn't that's gross!


----------



## till bob

calliebaby said:


> Just got a chance to pop in and say hi. We named our baby boy Austin. He is so sweet. He is starting to get used to his bassinet finally and he is quite the boobie monster!!! Good thing to as he is now 6.2 pounds. He is a little jaundice, but it is getting better now that he is getting more milk.
> I am proud to say that I survived this pregnancy without one stretch mark.:happydance: Very shocked about that.
> I know that I am always curious to hear about how much weight people lost after having a baby. Well, I came home 10 pounds lighter and it is starting to drop more now that my milk is settling in. I have a little swelling left in my body from giving birth, so there is extra water weigh that I need to lose as well.
> I hope that every one is doing well. :hugs:

ah wat a lovely name cant wait to c pics hun x

freddie is gorgeous cant remember if id already said that x

sorry u girls r feelin crap weve had snow again today and had to go out and take and pick tilly up from nursery but we r back home now in the warmth think we gona get xmas tree out in abit then got mw comin gona speak to her about how early she will do a sweep kerrie due date tomoro i hope u dont go over hun mw just been gota go straight to hospital blood pressure sky high and lots of protein in my water will update later if i can also babies not grown great eh c u later girls xx


----------



## Xaviersmom

Pixxie said:


> Life fail... Facebook chat, 'You not had baby yet?' :dohh: Yes I did and just decided not to tell anyone :roll: x

I actually answered someone that way once. They were speechless until they realized I was being smart with them.

Min.. Don't stress FOB's motives too much right now. In the US, you don't HAVE to put him on the birth certificate. Which means he would have to petition for parentage. AND courts are partial to mums who are actually making an effort... which you are. IF you choose to let him have visits, then he will have to pay child support.. and they aren't going to force you to let LO away from you if you are planning on nursing. :hugs:



sammiwry said:


> It's the funeral for my old next door neighbour when I lived at home, he'd had a good innings 83/84 but he was a comical old bugger and used to act as neighbourhood watch by himself.

Aww Sammi :hugs: I love old people TBH. But I bet he'd be upset if you endangered yourself or LO to come to his funeral.

Callie- Austin is a great name! If he's as much a boobie monster as Juliet, you'll drop your pregnancy weight quickly! I am 1 pants size away from pre pregnancy right now and most of that is the extra skin around my middle. 

@everyone who's not feeling well: :hugs::hugs: Almost there! It's amazing how quickly all those pains go away afterwards. Heartburn, back/hip pain... haven't had it since she came out. Still tired as hell, but for a waaay better reason.

I still find myself looking at her and thinking 'holy crap I have a baby!' and she's 3 weeks old now.


----------



## sammiwry

No he wouldn't be happy with me if anythig had happened getting there or getting back, especially after how upset I was last year when under it's own weight my Clio slid into my mums car despite me and and friend wedging the wheels to stop it sliding more.


Rox has split one of her nails so that it's bleeding, bathed it for her to have her jump on the sofa for a snooze and it start bleeding again :-( now need to wash the cushions again :-(


----------



## Nessicle

Wishingfor- I totally agree in having the choice I wish we had the choice here I would elect a c section because my mental state is not good at the moment I'm really struggling! The stress isn't good for me or baby but unless you have a medical reason or a past c section they won't let you :( 

Spencer yay for sure start! 

Charlotte I googled it the other day it's gross lol it does say you can lose it as increased discharge or in one big blob x


----------



## ducky1502

I think there's so much confusion regarding mucus plug and a bloody show, midwives should be made to explain it all better. Even on google you get a mixture of opinions. 

At least all of us who have mucusy knickers are heading in the right direction :haha: even though really it could still be a while :( and some people don't even notice it, it's not what they expect so miss it, don't lose it until much later or much earlier... just so much variation!

Wish there was some kind of invention to tell you exactly when you will go into labour. I'd pay good money for one of those :thumbup:


----------



## spencerbear

till bob said:


> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> Just got a chance to pop in and say hi. We named our baby boy Austin. He is so sweet. He is starting to get used to his bassinet finally and he is quite the boobie monster!!! Good thing to as he is now 6.2 pounds. He is a little jaundice, but it is getting better now that he is getting more milk.
> I am proud to say that I survived this pregnancy without one stretch mark.:happydance: Very shocked about that.
> I know that I am always curious to hear about how much weight people lost after having a baby. Well, I came home 10 pounds lighter and it is starting to drop more now that my milk is settling in. I have a little swelling left in my body from giving birth, so there is extra water weigh that I need to lose as well.
> I hope that every one is doing well. :hugs:
> 
> ah wat a lovely name cant wait to c pics hun x
> 
> freddie is gorgeous cant remember if id already said that x
> 
> sorry u girls r feelin crap weve had snow again today and had to go out and take and pick tilly up from nursery but we r back home now in the warmth think we gona get xmas tree out in abit then got mw comin gona speak to her about how early she will do a sweep kerrie due date tomoro i hope u dont go over hun mw just been gota go straight to hospital blood pressure sky high and lots of protein in my water will update later if i can also babies not grown great eh c u later girls xxClick to expand...

Hope everything is ok x


----------



## xkirstyx

hope everything is ok tll bob!


----------



## cho

mine with Bradley was a lot bigger than that!
its sick isnt it, sorry sammiwry :)
I have had loads of clear snot looking stuff and yesterday it looked like flem but i still dont think it was


----------



## cho

see ducky ive always thought they were the same ?
I only ever lost one thing with Bradley lol, not 2:shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

Gemma hope everything is ok hun! 

Ducky yeah there is so much variation and I think it differs from woman to woman some have described stringy snot, or blood streaked, or just an increase in discharge


----------



## ducky1502

hope everything is ok tilbob :hugs:

Charlotte it probably was, or at least the start of it. 

Anyone else sick of bouncing on their ball? I really don't think I can do it anymore. Did for about 5 mins yesterday and not at all today so far.... I wish I knew it was doing something and that might motivate me but I honestly don't know if it is. Especially as baby is already engaged.


----------



## cho

we should just take our knickers to our next mw app lol


----------



## sammiwry

Till bob hope everything goes ok!

Yes charlotte! Im glad I had lunch a little while ago as it's certainly put me off eating for a while!


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> hope everything is ok tilbob :hugs:
> 
> Charlotte it probably was, or at least the start of it.
> 
> Anyone else sick of bouncing on their ball? I really don't think I can do it anymore. Did for about 5 mins yesterday and not at all today so far.... I wish I knew it was doing something and that might motivate me but I honestly don't know if it is. Especially as baby is already engaged.

yer me too, doesnt feel like its doing anything and i still feel bubs high up, so dont think he is going anywhere lol!
i was on it nearly all day the other day and all i ggot was a sore pelvis!


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah I've read in all my books that the mucus plug comes away first then the bloody show just before labour


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> we should just take our knickers to our next mw app lol

Eurghh poor midwives lol! I'd have to wrestle mine from rox, if I don't put them in the washing box she runs off with them :-(


----------



## cho

sammiwry said:


> Till bob hope everything goes ok!
> 
> Yes charlotte! Im glad I had lunch a little while ago as it's certainly put me off eating for a while!

you didnt have to look and i did say it was gross!


----------



## ducky1502

c.holdway said:


> see ducky ive always thought they were the same ?
> I only ever lost one thing with Bradley lol, not 2:shrug:

Apparently the bloody show often happens DURING labour so lots of women don't even notice it. Strange isn't it?! My friend had her show whilst she was in the bath during early stages of labour and my other had hers 10mins before crowning. But you also hear women have theirs a few days before labour even starts. Whereas the mucus plug can start coming away weeks before labour :cry: wish it was the other way round and meant it was round the corner lol.


----------



## cho

sammiwry said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> we should just take our knickers to our next mw app lol
> 
> Eurghh poor midwives lol! I'd have to wrestle mine from rox, if I don't put them in the washing box she runs off with them :-(Click to expand...

hahah rox seems so funny, just been looking at the pics on facebook and you can tell your really loving with him :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

I feel like that Charlotte - she's still right in my ribs but I feel her head grinding on my pubic bone so god knows! I mainly use my ball for backache to lean forward on it feels really good!


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Till bob hope everything goes ok!
> 
> Yes charlotte! Im glad I had lunch a little while ago as it's certainly put me off eating for a while!
> 
> you didnt have to look and i did say it was gross!Click to expand...

I know but curiosity got the better of me and I wasn't quite expecting that?!


----------



## ducky1502

I wouldn't worry about bubs feeling high up. Mine feels high up most of the time and he's supposedly fully engaged. I was always told your bump REALLY dropped when the baby engaged but mine hasn't dropped much really.


----------



## xkirstyx

yeah im fed up all the ball i try go on it half hour every night.

with jack i lost my plug and had show and my waters all broke when i was already in labour x


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> we should just take our knickers to our next mw app lol
> 
> Eurghh poor midwives lol! I'd have to wrestle mine from rox, if I don't put them in the washing box she runs off with them :-(Click to expand...
> 
> hahah rox seems so funny, just been looking at the pics on facebook and you can tell your really loving with him :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'd love her more if she didn't give me more house work to do! I washed the cushions 2 weeks ago and it was a right effort stripping it all and then getting the right cover on the right pad when it was dry :-(


----------



## cho

when i was engaged fully with Bradley i remember lying in the bath with a massive gap between my boobs and bump where as now it still is quite high, but not too worried as they say not to with a 2nd, anyhow he will come when its suppose to be, i suppose.


----------



## cho

sammiwry said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> we should just take our knickers to our next mw app lol
> 
> Eurghh poor midwives lol! I'd have to wrestle mine from rox, if I don't put them in the washing box she runs off with them :-(Click to expand...
> 
> hahah rox seems so funny, just been looking at the pics on facebook and you can tell your really loving with him :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love her more if she didn't give me more house work to do! I washed the cushions 2 weeks ago and it was a right effort stripping it all and then getting the right cover on the right pad when it was dry :-(Click to expand...

just realised i wrote "him" sorry lol


----------



## Nessicle

That's reassuring ducky as her feet are right in my ribs along with her bum lol! 

I'm glad to know I don't have to be looking out for my bloody show then to know things are happening! 

I've read too that these strong painful BH's are actually false labour and it's your bodies way of dilating and effacing your cervix so it's good to know they're doing something too!


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> we should just take our knickers to our next mw app lol
> 
> Eurghh poor midwives lol! I'd have to wrestle mine from rox, if I don't put them in the washing box she runs off with them :-(Click to expand...
> 
> hahah rox seems so funny, just been looking at the pics on facebook and you can tell your really loving with him :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love her more if she didn't give me more house work to do! I washed the cushions 2 weeks ago and it was a right effort stripping it all and then getting the right cover on the right pad when it was dry :-(Click to expand...
> 
> just realised i wrote "him" sorry lolClick to expand...

Haha it's alright it's baby brain. Least you've not done what I've done and not got her food and she's run out lol


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> That's reassuring ducky as her feet are right in my ribs along with her bum lol!
> 
> I'm glad to know I don't have to be looking out for my bloody show then to know things are happening!
> 
> I've read too that these strong painful BH's are actually false labour and it's your bodies way of dilating and effacing your cervix so it's good to know they're doing something too!

Just wish theyd hurry up and do it!


----------



## wishingforbub

Nessicle said:


> Wishingfor- I totally agree in having the choice I wish we had the choice here I would elect a c section because my mental state is not good at the moment I'm really struggling! The stress isn't good for me or baby but unless you have a medical reason or a past c section they won't let you :(
> 
> Spencer yay for sure start!
> 
> Charlotte I googled it the other day it's gross lol it does say you can lose it as increased discharge or in one big blob x

aaaw hun. I totally understand... here the doctor has to give some "reason" why I am having a section in order for the insurance to pay, but she has been so great and totally supported my decision. she told me that it's my body and my baby, and you know what you can cope with and that 20% of births end in a section anyway.. so I am so happy with my decision.. I do wish though I was more comfortable going natural, but I am not and it makes me panic LOL :)


----------



## WILSMUM

wishingforbub said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!
> Hope you are all well ! I finished my xmas shopping today... put the tree up yesterday so all ready !! And tomorrow is just ONE week til my little boy arrives !! :yipee:
> Brring on the 1st Dec so our Dreamers can come !! :)
> 
> Aw you're so lucky getting your LO so soon! How come your having a planned section honey?xClick to expand...
> 
> I decided to after much thought... personally it was the best option for me. I feel much more relaxed and at ease with it.. and plus my doctor( who I adore and wouldn't change for anyone!) is going on leave a week before my due date.. so I wanted to make sure I had her there... LOL :) some may not agree with my choice, but I really think it's something you have to decide on your own. so i did :) it's booked so early though, cause at my last 2 appointments, doctor said she didnt think I would carry baby much after the planned date as he is almost fully engaged( or might be now) and he seems eager to come out LOLClick to expand...

If theres anything you want to know about the section hun and after etc just give me a shout - I guess things might be different in Dubai but at least I can give you an idea of what to expect if you have any questions, concerns or worries :hug:



till bob said:


> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> Just got a chance to pop in and say hi. We named our baby boy Austin. He is so sweet. He is starting to get used to his bassinet finally and he is quite the boobie monster!!! Good thing to as he is now 6.2 pounds. He is a little jaundice, but it is getting better now that he is getting more milk.
> I am proud to say that I survived this pregnancy without one stretch mark.:happydance: Very shocked about that.
> I know that I am always curious to hear about how much weight people lost after having a baby. Well, I came home 10 pounds lighter and it is starting to drop more now that my milk is settling in. I have a little swelling left in my body from giving birth, so there is extra water weigh that I need to lose as well.
> I hope that every one is doing well. :hugs:
> 
> ah wat a lovely name cant wait to c pics hun x
> 
> freddie is gorgeous cant remember if id already said that x
> 
> sorry u girls r feelin crap weve had snow again today and had to go out and take and pick tilly up from nursery but we r back home now in the warmth think we gona get xmas tree out in abit then got mw comin gona speak to her about how early she will do a sweep kerrie due date tomoro i hope u dont go over hun mw just been gota go straight to hospital blood pressure sky high and lots of protein in my water will update later if i can also babies not grown great eh c u later girls xxClick to expand...

Hope everything is OK hun :hug:


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks so much Wilsmum :) I really appreciate that. Hope everything is going well with your little girl at home :)

Callie.. lovely name you chose.. how are things? Can't wait to see a piccie :)


----------



## Pixxie

Hope everyone is well, come on lets have some more babies! 

Well midwife this morning went well apart from OH showing just how arsed he is about the appointment by telling me he was too tired to go even though I had only had 3 hours sleep due to more pains. :growlmad: MW said I could go into labour at any point judging by how far down she is, couldn't feel any of her head :shock: , but she is lay almost back to back so she said I have to do more sitting up straight to get her to turn round. 

Picked up some raspberry leaf tea and clary sage oil today, started on the tea now but think I'll give her a bit longer before starting with the oil...but I can't promise, I'm too desperate :haha: OH is going out soon so will get him to get me a pineapple (or 10) and will jump him later for his prostoglandins :haha: xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie did you ask the mw about the clary sage oil?


----------



## ducky1502

I love how honest you are about using your OH for his cervix ripening abilities pixxie :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie if you have a gym ball lean over it for as long as you can when you can cowboy encourages them to turn more to the front! 

Does anyone elses baby make really strong jerky movements sometimes? It always worries me she's in pain or something is wrong....


----------



## cho

ness i dont really get much movement anymore just a few slow moves, and his head moving.
pixxie thats brill she is all in place ready!
whats clary sage oil?


----------



## ducky1502

Dont worry ness... I get it too sometimes. 

Clary sage oil is an essential oil that people put in the bath or rub into their bump with a carrier oil. Supposed to help encourage contractions. Shouldnt be used until about 38wks though. Some say not until you are overdue or not at all.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hi everyone! Had a read of whats been going on but i dont know where to start to respond to people so please all just know that i do know whats been going on with you all, lol!
And huge congrats calliebaby!! xx
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> Dont worry ness... I get it too sometimes.
> 
> Clary sage oil is an essential oil that people put in the bath or rub into their bump with a carrier oil. Supposed to help encourage contractions. Shouldnt be used until about 38wks though. Some say not until you are overdue or not at all.

oh ok thanks, i will see if my mum has some, she is a aromatherapist.
If not i see holland and barrett have it, how much did you pay pixxie?


----------



## ducky1502

Just make sure you use it properly and dont use it neat. 

Jeremy kyle on itv2 is making me mad :growlmad:


----------



## Nessicle

Oh good ducky I don't need to worry then suppose she's just out of space lol! 

I'm dying to know if Ava is engaged I'll be pissed off if the mw can't tell again! 

Hi Nat! Long as you're ok chick :flower:


----------



## ducky1502

Nat you disappeared!!!


----------



## Mizze

till bob said:


> ah wat a lovely name cant wait to c pics hun x
> 
> freddie is gorgeous cant remember if id already said that x
> 
> sorry u girls r feelin crap weve had snow again today and had to go out and take and pick tilly up from nursery but we r back home now in the warmth think we gona get xmas tree out in abit then got mw comin gona speak to her about how early she will do a sweep kerrie due date tomoro i hope u dont go over hun mw just been gota go straight to hospital blood pressure sky high and lots of protein in my water will update later if i can also babies not grown great eh c u later girls xx

til hon hope everything is okay. :hug:



c.holdway said:


> we should just take our knickers to our next mw app lol

Ewwwww - can you imagine if we did - am not googling the mucus thingy just yet not until I have something to compare it too! 



ducky1502 said:


> Nat you disappeared!!!

Hey Nat, we missed you. 

Nothing from mrsbling still then. Worried now.

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

I'm sure mrsbling is just all wrapped up in being a mummy right now... got everything crossed we hear something soon though!


----------



## Pixxie

sammiwry said:


> Pixxie did you ask the mw about the clary sage oil?

No but the midwife at the antenatal classes recommended it to increase the strength of contractions in labour. I don't think she was really allowed to give us more ideas than the usual about how to bring on labour but she did hint about the oil by saying it can be quite strong and not to use it until full term as it has been known to set off labour.



ducky1502 said:


> I love how honest you are about using your OH for his cervix ripening abilities pixxie :rofl:

My exact words to OH before were 'Midwife said the baby can come out now, were going to shag until she does' :rofl: :blush: he looked VERY scared of me!



Nessicle said:


> Pixxie if you have a gym ball lean over it for as long as you can when you can cowboy encourages them to turn more to the front!
> 
> Does anyone elses baby make really strong jerky movements sometimes? It always worries me she's in pain or something is wrong....

I don't have a gym ball :( I'm told straddling chairs is good though so no more sitting on the sofa for me! 



c.holdway said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Dont worry ness... I get it too sometimes.
> 
> Clary sage oil is an essential oil that people put in the bath or rub into their bump with a carrier oil. Supposed to help encourage contractions. Shouldnt be used until about 38wks though. Some say not until you are overdue or not at all.
> 
> oh ok thanks, i will see if my mum has some, she is a aromatherapist.
> If not i see holland and barrett have it, how much did you pay pixxie?Click to expand...

Actually it was surprisingly expensive, about £8 in Holland and Barretts! :shock: 

Have asked OH to get me a pineapple while he is out but when I told him what it is for he said I'm banned from eating pineapple :dohh: He better be joking! I think he's having a bit of last minute nerves :haha: xx


----------



## sammiwry

Ducky what would you use as a carrier oil for it? I wish I'd done my second year of beauty and done aromatherapy :-(


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I love how honest you are about using your OH for his cervix ripening abilities pixxie :rofl:
> 
> My exact words to OH before were 'Midwife said the baby can come out now, were going to shag until she does' :rofl: :blush: he looked VERY scared of me!Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Well if you're putting it in the bath you can actually mix it with a tiny amount of milk if you don't have anything else. But something like sweet almond oil is great. Any of the bog standard carrier oils. The reason you should put it in something even for the bath is because it will just sit on top of the water otherwise and could really irriate your skin. 

You can buy clary sage from ebay really cheap and it arrives really quickly.


----------



## ducky1502

You can also just burn it if you want. The odour is meant to be as powerful as actually putting it on the skin itself. Just don't use loads.


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo cheers for that ducky! I might look into it


----------



## Pixxie

You can use baby oil as a carrier oil too I was told, handy since I got a bottle in my baby box off MIL :) xx


----------



## cho

just olive oil or grapeseed is fine


----------



## ducky1502

The crap we do to make these babies come out :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Niamh has put 3oz on in 24 hours :D cant belive shes 2 weeks old today.


----------



## ducky1502

Awww yay that's great lozzy :) time is going so fast!


----------



## cho

Thats brill lozzy glad she is doing well hun x


----------



## Mizze

Thats good news Lozzy! She cant be two weeks already - oh my!

From being a week apart she could turn out to be 2 months older than my LO if she is late! 

Mizze x


----------



## Mizze

Hurray - just booked my pregnancy massage appt for Thursday morning - its actually done by a midwife! 

Cant wait!! :happydance::happydance:

Mizze x


----------



## ducky1502

How much is that mizze? All pregnancy massage i havr seen costs a bomb!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> Does anyone get that clicking/popping sound from their uterus? Its defo not from me, sounds like Ava is clicking her joints or something it freaks me out! its either in the top right where her feet are or in the bottom left of my pelvis where her shoulders/arms are!
> 
> Also anyone got very sore nipples? My boots havent grown in the slightest during this pregnancy but my nipples feel so sore and tender like in first tri!

 I get a popping sound Ness - to me it sounds like Rosie has some bubblewrap in there and occasionally pops one!! :dohh:

I have read back and sorry that everyone is suffering so much. It really is taking it's toll on us dreamers isn't it.

I read that someone had a sweep - just wondered how you got your mw to do sweep so early? (Sorry can't remember who it was)

FULL TERM BABY FOR ME TODAY!!!!! C Section is 2 weeks today also!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Eviction process starts today though - starting off with a hot curry and sex by the open fire :rofl:


----------



## xkirstyx

lozzy thats fab :) sounds like shes doing so well! hows the breastfeeding going?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thats great news Lozzy. Those nipple shields are doing the trick then xx

Hoping Mrs Bling is ok - getting really worried about her now xx


----------



## sammiwry

The front of my pelvis is agony, sore if I sit, and extremely uncomfy walking


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> The front of my pelvis is agony, sore if I sit, and extremely uncomfy walking

 aww it's horrible isn't hun. Maybe take some paracetamol to help ease the pain? :shrug:


----------



## xkirstyx

hopefully mrsbling is in hospital wish her baby and just doesnt have anyway of contacting us!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Just dropping by to say a quick hello! Alex looks healthier now, I'm so glad to have my little fella home! Still battlin with breastfeedin tho :0(

For those not on facebook who have no clue, Alex got admitted for jaundice on Sat Mornin bit we are home after 2 nights under the "sunbed"

Enjoy your pregnancies if u can ladies, im currently pining for my bump n to feel thst wiggle from inside! Silly when he's here but I do miss it!


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> The front of my pelvis is agony, sore if I sit, and extremely uncomfy walking
> 
> aww it's horrible isn't hun. Maybe take some paracetamol to help ease the pain? :shrug:Click to expand...

I've had some just going to have a quick nap and then bath to see if that eases it


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> The front of my pelvis is agony, sore if I sit, and extremely uncomfy walking
> 
> aww it's horrible isn't hun. Maybe take some paracetamol to help ease the pain? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I've had some just going to have a quick nap and then bath to see if that eases itClick to expand...

 sounds like a good plan :thumbup:


----------



## Pixxie

Congrats on full term butterfly! 

Hoping mrsbling is ok and just too busy to update.

Haha OH brought me a pineapple like a good boy :haha: it's bleeding fiddly to eat though and its making my gums bleed a bit :wacko: xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Pixxie. Hope you enjoy your pineapple.

I'm cooking a chicken madras tonight!!


----------



## Mizze

ducky1502 said:


> How much is that mizze? All pregnancy massage i havr seen costs a bomb!

It was £30 for I think 40 mins. Its close to home by a place called the Natural Health Service which does all kinds of alternative treatments from reiki to baby yoga and more. 



- Butterfly - said:


> FULL TERM BABY FOR ME TODAY!!!!! C Section is 2 weeks today also!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Eviction process starts today though - starting off with a hot curry and sex by the open fire :rofl:

:wohoo: Butterfly - full term - me and wishing will be full term on Friday!! 



nikki-lou25 said:


> Just dropping by to say a quick hello! Alex looks healthier now, I'm so glad to have my little fella home! Still battlin with breastfeedin tho :0(
> 
> For those not on facebook who have no clue, Alex got admitted for jaundice on Sat Mornin bit we are home after 2 nights under the "sunbed"
> 
> Enjoy your pregnancies if u can ladies, im currently pining for my bump n to feel thst wiggle from inside! Silly when he's here but I do miss it!

Oh hon I didnt realise. :hug: glad he is home and okay and good luck with the bf. Friends have told me they really mised the interal baby wriggles too. 



Pixxie said:


> Congrats on full term butterfly!
> 
> *Hoping mrsbling is ok and just too busy to update.*
> 
> Haha OH brought me a pineapple like a good boy :haha: it's bleeding fiddly to eat though and its making my gums bleed a bit :wacko: xx

Yes - I know we are worried but hopefully she has her hands full with her LO and we will see her soon .

Mizze xx


----------



## mrsbling

Hi ladies, just to give you a quick update, eloise summer knight was born by emergency c section at 2.10am this morning weighing 7lbs :happydance: I have 2 stay in hospital for a few days so wil do birth story & pictures then :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

mrsbling said:


> Hi ladies, just to give you a quick update, eloise summer knight was born by emergency c section at 2.10am this morning weighing 7lbs :happydance: I have 2 stay in hospital for a few days so wil do birth story & pictures then :)

:happydance: Ahhh what lovely news!! Congratsssssss!! Hope you're both doing well xxxx


----------



## Mizze

mrsbling said:


> Hi ladies, just to give you a quick update, eloise summer knight was born by emergency c section at 2.10am this morning weighing 7lbs :happydance: I have 2 stay in hospital for a few days so wil do birth story & pictures then :)

Oh oh!!mrsbling we were worried!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
So happy to see you. 

And how lovely - eloise summer is a gorgeous name. Hope you and she are both doing well now. :hugs:

Mizze xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Babies are coming thick and fast!! WOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

mrsbling said:


> Hi ladies, just to give you a quick update, eloise summer knight was born by emergency c section at 2.10am this morning weighing 7lbs :happydance: I have 2 stay in hospital for a few days so wil do birth story & pictures then :)

Thanks for the update! Hope all is well and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Mizze

And we havent even reached December yet Nat!! 

I wonder who our first proper December baby will be! :D

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

mrsbling said:


> Hi ladies, just to give you a quick update, eloise summer knight was born by emergency c section at 2.10am this morning weighing 7lbs :happydance: I have 2 stay in hospital for a few days so wil do birth story & pictures then :)

Aw fantastic! We were getting a bit worried because we hadn't heard any news :blush: what a lovely name too xxx


----------



## Pixxie

The pineapple made my tongue so sore! :wacko: I couldn't finish it but managed most of it. 

I'm wondering who will be the first actual Dreamer too! Hopefully me :haha: xxx


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh congrats Mrsbling !!!! :yipee: hope you and bubs are doing ok and can't wait to see a piccie ;)


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> The pineapple made my tongue so sore! :wacko: I couldn't finish it but managed most of it.
> 
> I'm wondering who will be the first actual Dreamer too! Hopefully me :haha: xxx

The race is on Pixxie! :yipee:

I think I can say with some certainty that it wont be me! 

Mizze x


----------



## cho

Congrats mrsbling!!!!
well i had a lil walk earlier, been on the ball this afternoon, made a red lentil curry again (cos its spicy) had 4 rlt so fingers crossed something happens lol
The last 4 days i have been on the toilet none stop! I normally have problems going so hopefully that could be a indication ;)


----------



## sammiwry

If the snow disappears I might get the stuff to do that red lentil curry on thurs when dh is at his work do. Hoping it does disappear so I can go an see Harry potter and not be stuck at home like a little loner


----------



## xkirstyx

mrsbling said:


> Hi ladies, just to give you a quick update, eloise summer knight was born by emergency c section at 2.10am this morning weighing 7lbs :happydance: I have 2 stay in hospital for a few days so wil do birth story & pictures then :)

:happydance: massive congrats hunny cant wait to see pics :baby: xxxxxxxx


----------



## xkirstyx

omg baby keeps pressing down so hard feels like shes gonna come out ma bum hahahaha


----------



## Pixxie

xkirstyx said:


> omg baby keeps pressing down so hard feels like shes gonna come out ma bum hahahaha

:haha: I hate that feeling! xx


----------



## WILSMUM

mrsbling said:


> Hi ladies, just to give you a quick update, eloise summer knight was born by emergency c section at 2.10am this morning weighing 7lbs :happydance: I have 2 stay in hospital for a few days so wil do birth story & pictures then :)

Congratshun - we were worried cause we'd not heard from you, hope both you and Eloise are well and look forward to hearing your story and seeing pics soon :hug:


I'm getting a bit fed up with the snow and cold now - really want to get out but just too cold for Ailsa and too slippy for me!!


----------



## ducky1502

Congrats mrsbling :happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Congrats Mrs Bling - so happy for you and your little girl xx


----------



## Tierney

Congrats MrsBling xxx


----------



## lozzy21

WILSMUM said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just to give you a quick update, eloise summer knight was born by emergency c section at 2.10am this morning weighing 7lbs :happydance: I have 2 stay in hospital for a few days so wil do birth story & pictures then :)
> 
> Congratshun - we were worried cause we'd not heard from you, hope both you and Eloise are well and look forward to hearing your story and seeing pics soon :hug:
> 
> 
> I'm getting a bit fed up with the snow and cold now - really want to get out but just too cold for Ailsa and too slippy for me!!Click to expand...

Wev been out with Niamh, we just rap her up realy well and put her in the buggy, but i wouldent be going out if id had a section so i dont blame you for staying in.


----------



## Kerrieann

mrsbling said:


> Hi ladies, just to give you a quick update, eloise summer knight was born by emergency c section at 2.10am this morning weighing 7lbs :happydance: I have 2 stay in hospital for a few days so wil do birth story & pictures then :)

:happydance::happydance: Congratualtions hun, her name sounds gorgeous! We was all very worried about you :flower:



Pixxie said:


> The pineapple made my tongue so sore! :wacko: I couldn't finish it but managed most of it.
> 
> I'm wondering who will be the first actual Dreamer too! Hopefully me :haha: xxx

It better be me lol :haha: Thats the reason ive stopped eating pineapple now, could feel myself getting ulcers! :wacko:

Just back home finally after xmas shopping all afternoon and then just done a huge food shop, im exausted but hoping all the walkng plus all the walking with jake this morn is doing something, ive got a really bad tummy ache so maybe but highly doubt it, i think hes very comfy :haha::cry:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Glad you had a good day Kerrie - hope something starts for you real soon.

I have had a hot curry and DTD - so will see if anything happens! lol


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Whereabouts Kelly - I have a friend in Perth and its ridiculously hot there at the moment - not jealous at all - funnily enough she misses the cold and if it snows here she will cry! Where we are all desperate for a bit of her sunshine!
> 
> Mizze xx

We are emmigrating to Western Australia, so yes, near Perth also :thumbup:

I love the hot weather (except when pregnant!:wacko:) So cant wait :happydance:



Mizze said:


> Hurray - just booked my pregnancy massage appt for Thursday morning - its actually done by a midwife!
> 
> Cant wait!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Mizze x

Yey....Thats fab :kiss: So glad you have booked it & hope you really relax :winkwink:

You'll find you had extra aches & pains that you didnt even know about! Very soothing :kiss:




ducky1502 said:


> How much is that mizze? All pregnancy massage i havr seen costs a bomb!

Mine cost £40 & was worth every penny! :thumbup:



mrsbling said:


> Hi ladies, just to give you a quick update, eloise summer knight was born by emergency c section at 2.10am this morning weighing 7lbs :happydance: I have 2 stay in hospital for a few days so wil do birth story & pictures then :)


Fantastic :happydance: Many Congratulations :cloud9:

*Beautiful name *
Hope your recovery is as quick as it can be :flower:


----------



## Kerrieann

Hope something starts for you soon too butterfly, i was going to :sex: again tonight but im feeling very sore down below, dunno why but feels like ive been having alot of sex when its only been once a day for like 5 mins lol :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Had my pedicure, it was lush....:kiss: Had 6 tiny diamontes run along the base of each big toe too....Gonna look good in my open toe slippers! :kiss:

She used a lovely cooling footgel too, which was just what the doctor ordered :winkwink:

Also had my haircut & colour, so feel good :kiss:

All pampered out & it feels fab :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> Glad you had a good day Kerrie - hope something starts for you real soon.
> 
> I have had a hot curry and DTD - so will see if anything happens! lol

Just out of curiousity...Why are you trying to kick start your labour, as your having a planned Csection :shrug:


----------



## Mincholada

congrats on your baby girl @ mrsbling!

guess amelie will have the next LO & then the race is open again for a couple of days until some scheduled "eviction sessions" ;)

i got some good sleep this night & actually woke up before my alarm, so gonna do some cleaning before work, so FOB can *sniff* around when hopefully dropping off rent tonight.

btw. i saw how it goes today: after FOB bought the crib.... HIS MUM bought all the other stuff today. mattress protector, bedding, 2 (!!!) mattresses (i only asked for one) and a moby wrap... she also tried to call me this morning when i was still sleeping.

i'd really like to be thankful, but it's really hard when the "interest" in my baby only comes a couple of days before her due date, after i had so many tough months :(
i think the silence also bothers me the most. what should i think about this "new interest" when i still haven't received an apology or an approach to sit down and talk things through. he had MONTHS and my friend is witness that for a long time i said i'd be the last person to deny sitting down to find a solution, but the day came where i moved on and got acquainted to the idea that i'm in this on my own and now *their* clicking of some buttons on an online registry is supposed to spin my head round? aaaaah!

good thing my newly-pregnant german friend down here & i have a double date at almost the same time at the doctors office tomorrow, so i can rant on with her. she was there through it all & had to listen to everything, so i'm sure she can take some more :)

alright, off to cleaning now! although continuing to snuggle with my furry cat friend right next to me wouldn't be too bad either... oh well, can't do it all! ;)

hope yall are having good evenings & sleep as well as possible!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> Hope something starts for you soon too butterfly, i was going to :sex: again tonight but im feeling very sore down below, dunno why but feels like ive been having alot of sex when its only been once a day for like 5 mins lol :haha:

once a day =D> I'm sore after just once!!


----------



## Pixxie

KellyC75 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Glad you had a good day Kerrie - hope something starts for you real soon.
> 
> I have had a hot curry and DTD - so will see if anything happens! lol
> 
> Just out of curiousity...Why are you trying to kick start your labour, as your having a planned Csection :shrug:Click to expand...

I imagine if she goes into labour earlier than the section date they will just bring it forward 

Xx


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Hope something starts for you soon too butterfly, i was going to :sex: again tonight but im feeling very sore down below, dunno why but feels like ive been having alot of sex when its only been once a day for like 5 mins lol :haha:

Once a day!!! :wacko: Omg!

Our rule is 'once in pregnancy' :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Glad you had a good day Kerrie - hope something starts for you real soon.
> 
> I have had a hot curry and DTD - so will see if anything happens! lol
> 
> Just out of curiousity...Why are you trying to kick start your labour, as your having a planned Csection :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I imagine if she goes into labour earlier than the section date they will just bring it forward
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Yes, they do that....

I only mention it, as I found it tough when it happened to me with DS2 & hoping & praying this LO waits until Monday :winkwink:


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Glad you had a good day Kerrie - hope something starts for you real soon.
> 
> I have had a hot curry and DTD - so will see if anything happens! lol
> 
> Just out of curiousity...Why are you trying to kick start your labour, as your having a planned Csection :shrug:Click to expand...

 I'd like her to come early so that I can *try* to deliver her naturally. I didn't want to go past my due date and the mw recommended booking in for cs cos the alternative would have been booking the section on my due date which means I would have been in hospital over xmas. So basically I will have a section at 39 weeks now unless she comes early in which case I can do a trial labour or choose a section on the day.

Sorry I'm waffling now:blush:


----------



## sammiwry

Kelly glad you enjoyed your pampering!

Me and dh tried :sex: at the weekend but it caused such bad bh couldn't carry on :cry:


----------



## KellyC75

- Butterfly - said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Glad you had a good day Kerrie - hope something starts for you real soon.
> 
> I have had a hot curry and DTD - so will see if anything happens! lol
> 
> Just out of curiousity...Why are you trying to kick start your labour, as your having a planned Csection :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like her to come early so that I can *try* to deliver her naturally. I didn't want to go past my due date and the mw recommended booking in for cs cos the alternative would have been booking the section on my due date which means I would have been in hospital over xmas. So basically I will have a section at 39 weeks now unless she comes early in which case I can do a trial labour or choose a section on the day.
> 
> Sorry I'm waffling now:blush:Click to expand...


Oh...I understand now....:thumbup:

Sorry, I didnt mean to be nosey, just wanted to warn you that going into labour & then having to wait around for the theatre to become available is not nice, also, as I hadnt starved myself the night before, I was sick :cry:

But, your situation is different to mine, if I go into labour, I still HAVE to have the csection :dohh:

Good luck with your eviction process :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

KellyC75 said:


> Had my pedicure, it was lush....:kiss: Had 6 tiny diamontes run along the base of each big toe too....Gonna look good in my open toe slippers! :kiss:
> 
> She used a lovely cooling footgel too, which was just what the doctor ordered :winkwink:
> 
> Also had my haircut & colour, so feel good :kiss:
> 
> All pampered out & it feels fab :thumbup:

 Awww you lucky girl. So glad you had a good time :hugs: I'm trying to get booked in for my hair but my hairdresser is not returning my calls :cry:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Kelly. If it doesn't happen this week then I'll just leave it til my section date. xx


----------



## spencerbear

sammiwry said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> we should just take our knickers to our next mw app lol
> 
> Eurghh poor midwives lol! I'd have to wrestle mine from rox, if I don't put them in the washing box she runs off with them :-(Click to expand...

I have the same problem with patchie



ducky1502 said:


> I'm sure mrsbling is just all wrapped up in being a mummy right now... got everything crossed we hear something soon though!

I was thinking the same



lozzy21 said:


> Niamh has put 3oz on in 24 hours :D cant belive shes 2 weeks old today.

Thats great news and cant beleive its beem 2 weeks already 



- Butterfly - said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone get that clicking/popping sound from their uterus? Its defo not from me, sounds like Ava is clicking her joints or something it freaks me out! its either in the top right where her feet are or in the bottom left of my pelvis where her shoulders/arms are!
> 
> Also anyone got very sore nipples? My boots havent grown in the slightest during this pregnancy but my nipples feel so sore and tender like in first tri!
> 
> I get a popping sound Ness - to me it sounds like Rosie has some bubblewrap in there and occasionally pops one!! :dohh:
> 
> I have read back and sorry that everyone is suffering so much. It really is taking it's toll on us dreamers isn't it.
> 
> I read that someone had a sweep - just wondered how you got your mw to do sweep so early? (Sorry can't remember who it was)
> 
> FULL TERM BABY FOR ME TODAY!!!!! C Section is 2 weeks today also!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Eviction process starts today though - starting off with a hot curry and sex by the open fire :rofl:Click to expand...

Congrats on full term bump buddy. I had the sweep and it was my consultant that suggested it because of my spd being so bad among other reasons



mrsbling said:


> Hi ladies, just to give you a quick update, eloise summer knight was born by emergency c section at 2.10am this morning weighing 7lbs :happydance: I have 2 stay in hospital for a few days so wil do birth story & pictures then :)

comgratulations mrsbling, what a lovely name. Cant wait to see pics x



Mizze said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> The pineapple made my tongue so sore! :wacko: I couldn't finish it but managed most of it.
> 
> I'm wondering who will be the first actual Dreamer too! Hopefully me :haha: xxx
> 
> The race is on Pixxie! :yipee:
> 
> I think I can say with some certainty that it wont be me!
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...

It could be me, if it works!!!1 But probably not :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

I'm not impressed with this not leaning back while sitting business, my back is killing now! Might try all fours while watching tv instead, I bet it will be bad for my heartburn though xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

I am REALLY crapping my pants about next week... This time next week i'll be in hospital with my bubbies!!!!!!!!!!!! O. M. G....

Unless i go into labour early, which i really feel is going to happen, although i really dont want to... Ive been feeling belly tightenings this eve with a slight shortness of breath, but not sure if its cos of my heartburn. I have no pains at all anywhere though. Gonna keep an eye...


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie what about kneeling on the floor but your arms on the sofa supporting you iykwim?

Spencerbear does patchie only steal yours? Rox leaves dh's and just takes mine


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> I am REALLY crapping my pants about next week... This time next week i'll be in hospital with my bubbies!!!!!!!!!!!! O. M. G....
> 
> Unless i go into labour early, which i really feel is going to happen, although i really dont want to... Ive been feeling belly tightenings this eve with a slight shortness of breath, but not sure if its cos of my heartburn. I have no pains at all anywhere though. Gonna keep an eye...

Ooo nat! Well surely even now they will be nicely cooked even for twins? 

My bath didn't help with the pain :-(


----------



## spencerbear

sammiwry said:


> Pixxie what about kneeling on the floor but your arms on the sofa supporting you iykwim?
> 
> Spencerbear does patchie only steal yours? Rox leaves dh's and just takes mine

Yeah he does, its really annoying. Although also has a thing for OH's socks


----------



## sammiwry

spencerbear said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Pixxie what about kneeling on the floor but your arms on the sofa supporting you iykwim?
> 
> Spencerbear does patchie only steal yours? Rox leaves dh's and just takes mine
> 
> Yeah he does, its really annoying. Although also has a thing for OH's socksClick to expand...

Haha! Rox steals any socks she can, clean dirty she doesn't care she mouths them and then hugs them


----------



## Nut_Shake

sammiwry said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I am REALLY crapping my pants about next week... This time next week i'll be in hospital with my bubbies!!!!!!!!!!!! O. M. G....
> 
> Unless i go into labour early, which i really feel is going to happen, although i really dont want to... Ive been feeling belly tightenings this eve with a slight shortness of breath, but not sure if its cos of my heartburn. I have no pains at all anywhere though. Gonna keep an eye...
> 
> Ooo nat! Well surely even now they will be nicely cooked even for twins?
> 
> My bath didn't help with the pain :-(Click to expand...

They are very cooked! I've had the doctor and the last sonographer tell me how well i've done keeping them in this long :) The doctor told me though when babies are delivered at 37 weeks by section they have an 11% chance of initial respiratory issues, whereas if delivered at 38 weeks the chance of initial respiratory issues goes down to 6%. So as HORRIBLY uncomfortable as i am i am still hoping they hold on to the 7th!!

What pain are you feeling?? (Sorry, didnt go back to see whats been going on) xx


----------



## sammiwry

Just feel as though the front if my pelvis is being pushed right apart :-(


----------



## Nut_Shake

Oh how horrid :( Heat is good OR something cold might be good. When i went to my chiropractor he said sometimes muscle aches can feel better with something cold rather than heat. Maybe try wrapping something from the freezer in a towel and trying that?


----------



## sammiwry

Nut_Shake said:


> Oh how horrid :( Heat is good OR something cold might be good. When i went to my chiropractor he said sometimes muscle aches can feel better with something cold rather than heat. Maybe try wrapping something from the freezer in a towel and trying that?

I could fill a freezer bag with snow and use that lol hadn't thought to try cold to ease it though


----------



## lozzy21

nomnomnom wev had pizza hut for tea, i managed to eat my pizza while feeding and not drop any on her


----------



## vicky84

*Emily is coming homeeeeee!!! *

At long last after what wil be 9 weeks in scbu, shes coming home, she'll still have her tube in for about a month but thats no issue at all! :D She now weighs 5lb 4oz and is doing fantastic!!


----------



## sammiwry

vicky84 said:


> *Emily is coming homeeeeee!!! *
> 
> At long last after what wil be 9 weeks in scbu, shes coming home, she'll still have her tube in for about a month but thats no issue at all! :D She now weighs 5lb 4oz and is doing fantastic!!

O wow! So pleased for you!


----------



## Pixxie

sammiwry said:


> Pixxie what about kneeling on the floor but your arms on the sofa supporting you iykwim?
> 
> Spencerbear does patchie only steal yours? Rox leaves dh's and just takes mine

I won't be able to see the tv then :haha:

I've had that pelvis pain for a couple of weeks now, think it's because bubs head is engaged.

Nat it's so exciting your going to have your babies soon! I can't believe you're still here to be honest but like you say the extra week counts especially with twins I imagine. 

I keep getting this horrible pain in the inside of my thigh, along the tendon, I think LO is lying on a nerve or something. I'm wondering if it's to do with how I'm sitting now. It does seem to be helping turn her though as she is already facing more in than out now, I imagine that won't last long once I go to bed though :dohh: xx


----------



## sammiwry

Oo that's a shame you won't see the tv if you did that, the sonographer who did my private gender scan recommended it to help turn stubbornly positioned babies


----------



## lozzy21

Vicky thats fab news


----------



## Xaviersmom

Yaaay Vicky!!


----------



## cho

Vicky thats brilliant!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Fantastic vicky, how lovely! xx


----------



## xkirstyx

yay vicky thats fab :D xxxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Vicky thats fantastic news hun :cloud9: im so pleased for you! x


----------



## Pixxie

Yay vicki :happydance: xx


----------



## Nessicle

Sammi that's the pain I've been having it feels like my pelvis is ripping apart :( 

Vicky great news for Emily coming home!

Mrsbling can't remember if I said it but congratulations!! 

How come your having a section then butterfly sorry another nosy Parker :haha: could they not induce you earlybif you want to try deliver naturally? I do wish we had the choice over here I'd be booked in for an induction lol! 

Just laid in bed with a cup of rlt watching I'm a celeb! Made it through another dull day yay! I haven't napped today so hoping I sleep better tonight! I haven't had hardly any BHs tonight I dont know if that's a good thing?


----------



## sammiwry

It's awful isn't it ness? I wanted to cry when I was walking rox earlier :-(

I haven't had very many bh tonight either or if I have they haven't been as painful as they are sometimes :-s


----------



## Nessicle

How weird is that given were due on the same date Sammi that we've both not really had much BH's??! Bizarre! I've done quite a bit this afternoon too! 

Yeah it's agony Sammi then the baby grinds their head on your already very sore pelvis it's awful!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> How weird is that given were due on the same date Sammi that we've both not really had much BH's??! Bizarre! I've done quite a bit this afternoon too!
> 
> Yeah it's agony Sammi then the baby grinds their head on your already very sore pelvis it's awful!

It is weird! I've only walked rox and washed up this afternoon as was in so much discomfort :-( can't say I've had him grinding his head in my pelvis think if he starts that I might do my own home c sect!


----------



## KellyC75

vicky84 said:


> *Emily is coming homeeeeee!!! *
> 
> At long last after what wil be 9 weeks in scbu, shes coming home, she'll still have her tube in for about a month but thats no issue at all! :D She now weighs 5lb 4oz and is doing fantastic!!

Thats fantastic news :happydance: Really pleased for you all :cloud9:


----------



## lozzy21

I never had any BH i dont think. Maybe once or twice while walking about.

Iv been kicked of the sofa, Daddy and Niamh have claimed it while watching footy


----------



## Nessicle

Ava is still ridiculously active so maybe that's why she grinds her head so much.'

I've said to OH jokingly that I'm gonna end up performing my own section lol


----------



## KellyC75

Good to see you back on here Nat :hugs:

Its natural to be nervous about next week....But you'll be fine :flower:


----------



## spencerbear

vicky84 said:


> *Emily is coming homeeeeee!!! *
> 
> At long last after what wil be 9 weeks in scbu, shes coming home, she'll still have her tube in for about a month but thats no issue at all! :D She now weighs 5lb 4oz and is doing fantastic!!

great news hunni x


----------



## Nessicle

I get mega strong ones Lozzy so it's unusual for me not to have any...


----------



## ducky1502

Awwwww yay vicky :happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

lozzy21 said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just to give you a quick update, eloise summer knight was born by emergency c section at 2.10am this morning weighing 7lbs :happydance: I have 2 stay in hospital for a few days so wil do birth story & pictures then :)
> 
> Congratshun - we were worried cause we'd not heard from you, hope both you and Eloise are well and look forward to hearing your story and seeing pics soon :hug:
> 
> 
> I'm getting a bit fed up with the snow and cold now - really want to get out but just too cold for Ailsa and too slippy for me!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wev been out with Niamh, we just rap her up realy well and put her in the buggy, but i wouldent be going out if id had a section so i dont blame you for staying in.Click to expand...

Yeah I'm sure she'd be fine with blankets and her cosy toes etc, but I do worry cause shes such a little dot! But its mainly cause of the c-section even if I just slipped slightly it could do all sorts of damage to the repairing tissue so as I don't NEED to go out its probably best all round if I don't and fingers crossed for the snow to all be gone by next week when I do HAVE to go out to take DS to school and pick him up!!




vicky84 said:


> *Emily is coming homeeeeee!!! *
> 
> At long last after what wil be 9 weeks in scbu, shes coming home, she'll still have her tube in for about a month but thats no issue at all! :D She now weighs 5lb 4oz and is doing fantastic!!

Yay!! Congrats hun! Fantastic news! Bet yr all over the moon!!!


Just gonna have a cup of Hot choccie and hopeful then Ailsa will wake up for a bottle before we then go off to bed!


----------



## lozzy21

WILSMUM said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just to give you a quick update, eloise summer knight was born by emergency c section at 2.10am this morning weighing 7lbs :happydance: I have 2 stay in hospital for a few days so wil do birth story & pictures then :)
> 
> Congratshun - we were worried cause we'd not heard from you, hope both you and Eloise are well and look forward to hearing your story and seeing pics soon :hug:
> 
> 
> I'm getting a bit fed up with the snow and cold now - really want to get out but just too cold for Ailsa and too slippy for me!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wev been out with Niamh, we just rap her up realy well and put her in the buggy, but i wouldent be going out if id had a section so i dont blame you for staying in.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm sure she'd be fine with blankets and her cosy toes etc, but I do worry cause shes such a little dot! But its mainly cause of the c-section even if I just slipped slightly it could do all sorts of damage to the repairing tissue so as I don't NEED to go out its probably best all round if I don't and fingers crossed for the snow to all be gone by next week when I do HAVE to go out to take DS to school and pick him up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicky84 said:
> 
> 
> *Emily is coming homeeeeee!!! *
> 
> At long last after what wil be 9 weeks in scbu, shes coming home, she'll still have her tube in for about a month but thats no issue at all! :D She now weighs 5lb 4oz and is doing fantastic!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!! Congrats hun! Fantastic news! Bet yr all over the moon!!!
> 
> 
> Just gonna have a cup of Hot choccie and hopeful then Ailsa will wake up for a bottle before we then go off to bed!Click to expand...

I know what you mean, the first time we took her out i was constantly checking she was walm enough which she was, just me being a fanny.


----------



## WILSMUM

Oh and I think we've made a decision on the baby rocker - https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-go-go-rocker-skittle/449699200/type-i/
Am hoping our Mamas and Papas stockist has this in cause I don't fancy paying the £9.95 delivery charge! DH is going into town tomorrow to register Ailsa (looks like I'm gonna have to stay home) so he#s gonna try and get it then! Fingers Crossed!!


----------



## Nessicle

I Definitly think ava is engaged cos I have this constant need to pee tonight like I haven't emptied my bladder properly!


----------



## lozzy21

Ness could be the calm before the storm.

If having a baby does one thing, it makes you good at typing one handed!


----------



## spencerbear

thats a swish looking seat


----------



## Nessicle

Oh gosh I really hope so Lozzy! 

Anouska I love that rocker! Great price too!


----------



## spencerbear

Nessicle said:


> I Definitly think ava is engaged cos I have this constant need to pee tonight like I haven't emptied my bladder properly!

Thats strange cause i have the constant feeling i need to go to the toilet but i definately dont...


----------



## xkirstyx

my baby is so active 2night so sore!


----------



## Nessicle

Mine too Kirsty I'm so sore on my bump :(

Hmm Spencer maybe good signs?! Fx hey?! I try to go and only a trickle comes out but still have that 'need to pee' sensation!


----------



## spencerbear

Right im off to watch a dvd in bed and try for some sleep.....will see some of you back here in a few hours and the rest tomorrow. Night all x


----------



## Nessicle

Night Emma, see you about 2/3am! 

Does anyone elses bump move up and down like the baby is breathing?


----------



## xkirstyx

yeah mine does ness!


----------



## Kerrieann

yeah mine does all the time! x


----------



## Nessicle

Thank goodness lol! So bizarre isn't it?!it's not like hiccups but looks like she's actually breathing -'can see it where her back is on the left bless!


----------



## Kerrieann

I thought it was just a pulse but someone on here said its baby practicing their breathing!


----------



## ducky1502

Im so tired but i know that if i go to bed i know il be awake for hrs!!


----------



## Nessicle

Aw bless Kerrie! It must be breathing cos a pulse would be there all the time i suppose? 

Ducky you should sleep while your tired speaking of which I'm heading to my pit now! 

Hope to hear some babies are on the move tomorrow *ahem* Kerrie.... ;)


----------



## GoogilyBear

hey girlies, got kidnapped by my parents so never got to go down town, just got back from swimming in a private pool with OH.. wow it dont half take the weight off you, i didnt wanna get out lol. nakerd now tho so look forward to going to bed.

OH managed to get some evening primrose oil for me, do i take one or shove one as far up my foof as i can? i dont know :s advice pweaaaasssee!!!!!!!!?????????/

and who is no.20????????????/ so jelous and congrats! x


----------



## Kerrieann

Getting alot of pain so hopefully :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

It probably is baby practacing breathing, i saw Niamh doing it on a scan, so cute


----------



## ducky1502

Hope the pain increases kerrie... I mean that in the nicest possible way lol.


----------



## xkirstyx

ooooooh fingers crossed kerrie :dust:


----------



## GoogilyBear

ill just insert one then do i? hmmm so scared about trying this :s


----------



## xkirstyx

sorry googily i dunno


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah just insert it googily but think i read its better to do it just before you get into bed? You can swallow them aswell but im not sure whats more effective :shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

You could always ask in 3rd tri if ur still not sure,im not even sure when its safe to start taking them :shrug:


----------



## GoogilyBear

they say 26 weeks if you havnt had your show, and i dont think ive had my show unless its happend while not looking, and they also say insert before going to bed :s and one orally in the morning i dunno i am really nervous.. ive paid a fiver for them tho so best use them :s


----------



## hopefully2

Oh kerrie everything crossed this comes to something!! Does it feel anything like lasttime? 
I've been getting a lot of downward jolts this eveningbut no real pains although my husband seems to think cause I'm due tomorrow I will go tonight!! He came home from work and put the baby seat and my bags in the car!! Do t think this baby is that punctual or cooperative!!


----------



## hopefully2

Googily I inserted one every night for last while and took one orally in the morning. Just ran out today but hoping I won't get a chance to buy more!! First two nights it did give me periody type pains but nothing after that.


----------



## xkirstyx

iv been getting pains for half hour now coming every 4 or 5min im to scared to get up incase it stops lol!


----------



## Nessicle

Hoping for some babies please soon! Hope your pains are increasing girls! 

I managed 4 hours sleep! Albeit toilet trips every hour but still 4 hours!


----------



## spencerbear

4 hours is good Ness, well better than usual lol

i managed about 3 hours.


----------



## Nessicle

Ha ha thats what I thought! Hope you manage to get back to bed soon though! 

I'm having mild period pains this morning and very wet down there it smells irony though??


----------



## nikki-lou25

Irony is good Ness, maybe ur cervix I'd beginning to efface n dilate a bit ? 

I'm soooo tired! Expressin ATM tho *yawn*


----------



## spencerbear

hopefully thats things moving in the right direction for you Ness.

Wish mine was effacing... mind in some ways im glad i didnt go in to labour overnight. As would of struggled to get to the hospital


----------



## spencerbear

Ah nikki thats a lot of expressing your doing, no wonder your tired :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

nikki-lou25 said:


> Irony is good Ness, maybe ur cervix I'd beginning to efface n dilate a bit ?
> 
> I'm soooo tired! Expressin ATM tho *yawn*

Ooh really?! It's definitely not pee anyway so that's good and it's really watery and clear like I've had some pee come out but as I say it smells irony! 

Aw you sound like lil man is a hungry boy! I bet your knackered hun!


----------



## Nessicle

spencerbear said:


> hopefully thats things moving in the right direction for you Ness.
> 
> Wish mine was effacing... mind in some ways im glad i didnt go in to labour overnight. As would of struggled to get to the hospital

It might be Emma! You think something might happen today?


----------



## crythreetears

I've been having a lot of pelvic pain the last few weeks, and it seems to be getting worse. My dr said he is checking me next week.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I express every 3 hours so I'm a bit tired! No, i'm knackered is more truthful!

If I wasn't so stubborn I'd just formula feed!!


----------



## spencerbear

No i dont tbh. I think i will be here until monday evening when im given my time for going in. But at least the house is clean and tidy.


----------



## spencerbear

nikki-lou25 said:


> I express every 3 hours so I'm a bit tired! No, i'm knackered is more truthful!
> 
> If I wasn't so stubborn I'd just formula feed!!

Hope things settle for you soon Nikki x x


----------



## Nessicle

Well you're a trooper Nikki I wouldvemgiven in to formula by now!


----------



## Mincholada

NAT'S TWINS BIRTHDAY is gonna be my LAST WORK DAY!!!!!!!!!!!! whoop!!!!!!! :) very excited to finally have a date. so i'm working up to 39 + 3. scheduled for two parties on friday and sunday (got rid of the double-shift for friday *happy*) that will pay good money which i'll get when i'm already off work, so that's gonna be nice. will use that to get my car bits fixed.

now fingers crossed i'll make it through the last couple of work days. off tomorrow and saturday for the little in-between relaxation!

baby, you can still feel free to come out though! i sooooo want your picture with santa!!! :)


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Minch you have been working so hard!!! Finally you will get your wel deservd break :)

Hope you are all well... I just been to the doc, everything is fine with baby he was flashing his boy bits as usual so doc printed us a pic of it LOL :)

xx


----------



## hopefully2

Ok hope kerrie had better luck than me over night!! No sign of baby :(
Have hospital this afternoon so will beg for sweep.
My little one grace told me this morning the baby is not coming till next week......eeeeek!!!
Although she did also tell me the baby would be called yogi!!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Hey ladies :) snow has taken a really bad turn here, its so heavy i cant see out the window and OH is on his way home from work.

Woken up with some rather sharpe back pain, and had some strong BH last night.. gunna have a bounce on my ball when ive finished putting washing on clothes horse :)

x


----------



## sammiwry

Had quite a good nights sleep for once! Rox slept on her bed from 10 til 5 but needed letting out twice which she doesn't if she sleeps on our bed?! 

Haven't had any more snow here yet *touches wood*

But madden it's now December stop being stubborn like your dad as get your arse out


----------



## spencerbear

Thats it now.....We are having our babies this month!!!! Exciting and scary all at once x


----------



## xkirstyx

well im still here my pains died down in the night but are slowly starting to pick up again now so we will see! snow is really bad here aswell, OH is off work again so just hope baby makes her mind up on what shes doing before it gets even worse!


----------



## spencerbear

its good she stayed on bed that long, even though she did want letting out.


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning ladies happy due date to me and denise!!!! HUrry up lo's!!! Well im still having the pains but dont think its anything starting as im sure it would have by now, maybe my cervix is effacing i dunno :shrug:

Got a sweep tonight at 6pm, wish me luck! Ive got a feeling they will say my cervix is too high tho :cry:

Amelie should have had her baby yesterday :yipee:


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh good luck kirsty hope its something for you! x


----------



## WILSMUM

having a quiet morning just me and Ailsa! DS school is shut so DH has taken him with him into town to register Ailsa, we were gonna go as well but its too cold and treacherous for us out there!
DH has also said if the snow is still here next week then he will take DS to school before he goes to work so then all I have to do is pick him up and then I can leave early and take me time to avoid any accidents!!

Got MW coming tomorrow (depending on snow situation!), hopfully Ailsa will have but on weight from last time, she was 6lb 2 at birth and had dropped to 5lb 13 on Saturday, shes feeding well and already on 4oz bottles so pretty sure she will have put on from Saturday!


----------



## spencerbear

fingers crossed everything is favourable at your sweep tonight x


----------



## xkirstyx

happy d-day and good luck with sweep kerrie! xxxx


----------



## sammiwry

spencerbear said:


> its good she stayed on bed that long, even though she did want letting out.

Oo agreed! Annoying she needs out because it's cold and shes fascinated by the snow so it's not a case of let her out does what she needs and straight back in. It's all started because I took our sofa duvet upstairs, left it on the floor and she curled up on it an fell asleep


----------



## spencerbear

sammiwry said:


> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> its good she stayed on bed that long, even though she did want letting out.
> 
> Oo agreed! Annoying she needs out because it's cold and shes fascinated by the snow so it's not a case of let her out agencies what she needs and straight back in. It's all started because I took our sofa duvet upstairs, left it on the floor and she curled up on it an fell asleepClick to expand...

being a baby herself she wont remember anything different soon either


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Girls :flower:

Happy *'Due Date'* Kerrie :happydance: Wishing you all the best for your sweep tonite :thumbup:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> Sammi that's the pain I've been having it feels like my pelvis is ripping apart :(
> 
> Vicky great news for Emily coming home!
> 
> Mrsbling can't remember if I said it but congratulations!!
> 
> How come your having a section then butterfly sorry another nosy Parker :haha: could they not induce you earlybif you want to try deliver naturally? I do wish we had the choice over here I'd be booked in for an induction lol!
> 
> Just laid in bed with a cup of rlt watching I'm a celeb! Made it through another dull day yay! I haven't napped today so hoping I sleep better tonight! I haven't had hardly any BHs tonight I dont know if that's a good thing?

 Hiya - no it's fine - I don't mind answering questions. . . It was a really tough decision. Basically they won't induce me until due date which is 21st December and the chances of needing a c section after being induced is much higher (that is what happened with Mollie). In the majority of places in uk you can elect for section when you've had one previously. So I have section on 14th at 39 weeks but have the option to try naturally if it starts before that date :thumbup:



Nessicle said:


> Thank goodness lol! So bizarre isn't it?!it's not like hiccups but looks like she's actually breathing -'can see it where her back is on the left bless!

 Yeah it mesmerizes me watching it going up and down!! awww it's lovely xx



Mincholada said:


> NAT'S TWINS BIRTHDAY is gonna be my LAST WORK DAY!!!!!!!!!!!! whoop!!!!!!! :) very excited to finally have a date. so i'm working up to 39 + 3. scheduled for two parties on friday and sunday (got rid of the double-shift for friday *happy*) that will pay good money which i'll get when i'm already off work, so that's gonna be nice. will use that to get my car bits fixed.
> 
> now fingers crossed i'll make it through the last couple of work days. off tomorrow and saturday for the little in-between relaxation!
> 
> baby, you can still feel free to come out though! i sooooo want your picture with santa!!! :)

Bloody hell Minch - you really are SUPERWOMAN :hugs:



spencerbear said:


> Thats it now.....We are having our babies this month!!!! Exciting and scary all at once x

 :happydance::happydance::happydance: Come on December Dreamer babies!!



xkirstyx said:


> well im still here my pains died down in the night but are slowly starting to pick up again now so we will see! snow is really bad here aswell, OH is off work again so just hope baby makes her mind up on what shes doing before it gets even worse!

It sounds like slow labour to me - baby will be here soon :happydance:



Kerrieann said:


> Morning ladies happy due date to me and denise!!!! HUrry up lo's!!! Well im still having the pains but dont think its anything starting as im sure it would have by now, maybe my cervix is effacing i dunno :shrug:
> 
> Got a sweep tonight at 6pm, wish me luck! Ive got a feeling they will say my cervix is too high tho :cry:
> 
> Amelie should have had her baby yesterday :yipee:

 yay happy due date ladies!! I think you'll get your sweep later hun and your baby will be here by the weekend!! :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

spencerbear said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> its good she stayed on bed that long, even though she did want letting out.
> 
> Oo agreed! Annoying she needs out because it's cold and shes fascinated by the snow so it's not a case of let her out agencies what she needs and straight back in. It's all started because I took our sofa duvet upstairs, left it on the floor and she curled up on it an fell asleepClick to expand...
> 
> being a baby herself she wont remember anything different soon eitherClick to expand...

Yup, just need to get her out of pulling when she's being walked and it'll be all good with her


----------



## Mizze

Morning Girls!

Its finally our month - although some of you were too impatient to wait! :winkwink:

Good luck to all whose D day it is. Im hoping all those pains turn into something

Internet has been really screwy today so if I disappear that is why - no pains or any signs of labour for me! Not even a Braxton Hicks! Ah well she isnt ready yet and I can deal for a couple more weeeks yet.

Hairdresser due anytime -late again - good thing I cant leave the house anyway today! 

Im expecting my Pram, books and my cot today - although the Pram is coming from Scotland so im not entirely sure about getting that to be honest! 

Vicky - fantastic news on Emily! You must be so happy and excited.

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

Happy December 1st
 



Attached Files:







Christmas_stork.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## spencerbear

sammiwry said:


> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> its good she stayed on bed that long, even though she did want letting out.
> 
> Oo agreed! Annoying she needs out because it's cold and shes fascinated by the snow so it's not a case of let her out agencies what she needs and straight back in. It's all started because I took our sofa duvet upstairs, left it on the floor and she curled up on it an fell asleepClick to expand...
> 
> being a baby herself she wont remember anything different soon eitherClick to expand...
> 
> Yup, just need to get her out of pulling when she's being walked and it'll be all good with herClick to expand...

I have that problem too. Last night he got out and started playing snowballs with the kids at the end house, little toad wouldnt come back. Could of killed him.....


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Hairdresser due anytime -late again - good thing I cant leave the house anyway today!
> 
> Mizze xx

Enjoy your hair appointment Mizzie :kiss:


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze enjoy getting your hair done!

Looks like it's going to snow again :-(


----------



## sammiwry

Spencerbear did you get patchie a kong toy?


----------



## Nessicle

morning everyone! 

sick of the damn snow now I'm so sick of being stuck inside its boring! I wish I could go for a walk to try and bring on labour or something or at least attempt but the snow is horrendous here! 

Butterfly - ah I see didnt know you had a section with Mollie, I just always wonder like what makes people want a home birth or a VBAC etc just curiosity :flower: how do you feel about trying for a VBAC? 

Mizze ooh sounds like a nice day you have planned! I dont think any mobile beauty therapists etc will come out in this snow....oh well! 

Happy due dates for Kerrie and Denise! I hope your LO's come out soon! Good luck for your sweep tonight Kerrie! 

I dont think Ava is going to make an appearance any time soon tbh I think she might come around 39 weeks *sigh* all my friends who I used to go to school with or work with have recently had babies and theirs came around 37/38 weeks I feel really jealous :( I know I'm only 37+5 but it sucks! I think being housebound makes it worse!!

Here are some piccies of my street and garden - I hate the snow wish it would piss off!


----------



## cho

morning girls, kerrie I think a sweep will set it off for you tonight!
im having a hungry day i think i have had some cherios and 2 crackers and i am now tucking into half a dairylea sarnie oohps! and a rlt!
Wonder if any babies will come today?? hope so i love hearing there on there way!


----------



## Nessicle

oh and its 20 years to the day we moved from Sheffield to Leeds! :happydance: its bloody flown by! 

best thing mum ever did for us, we were being dragged up on the horrible estate we lived on down in Sheffield in a very poor deprived area but she moved us to Leeds and I'm proud to say we all have really good jobs and have achieved so much over the years!


----------



## cho

Its like that here too ness, i hate the snow, we went for a walk in it yesterday though and plan to again today, i dont care what it takes to get this baby out! lol


----------



## Nessicle

Charlotte I've been mega hungry lately! Just wanna stuff my face :haha: we dont buy biscuits cos of my coeliac or have choccie in the house thankfully or Id have put on another stone on my maternity leave ha ha

It would be disappointing if we dont have a baby today!

I wonder how Chloe is getting on - she's not posted anything on facebook or updated here hope shes ok!


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> Its like that here too ness, i hate the snow, we went for a walk in it yesterday though and plan to again today, i dont care what it takes to get this baby out! lol

:haha: maybe if we go sledging it'll trigger something off lol

If I can get OH to battle to get my wellies on I might ask him to come for a walk but tbh by the time he gets home at 3.30pm its practically dark and even colder!


----------



## spencerbear

sammiwry said:


> Spencerbear did you get patchie a kong toy?

have ordered one online and waiting for it to arrive, doubt it will happen today though


----------



## sammiwry

spencerbear said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Spencerbear did you get patchie a kong toy?
> 
> have ordered one online and waiting for it to arrive, doubt it will happen today thoughClick to expand...

Aww hopefully it will!


----------



## sammiwry

Wonder how Gemma is today


----------



## Pixxie

Morning, I see we're still on 20 babies! It's a race to be the first dreamer now :haha: 

It's just started snowing again here, it looks so pretty. I've got to go a pick up the nursery curtains from Mothercare later though so it might be a funky wellies kind of day! 

Housing benefit are so rubbish, still waiting for my claim to be processed but they can't even give me an estimate of when it will be done to tell my landlord. And since we now owe her £950 she's getting more than a little pissed off... they don't seem to see the urgency though! This means I'll have to give my Mat grant to the landlord to stop her chucking us out, so will have to try and get an advance on OH pitiful wages for the month to get the new carpet and Angelcare monitor! I find it disgusting though that if he had actually done one and left me in the shit I would be made homeless :nope: xxx


----------



## spencerbear

c.holdway said:


> morning girls, kerrie I think a sweep will set it off for you tonight!
> im having a hungry day i think i have had some cherios and 2 crackers and i am now tucking into half a dairylea sarnie oohps! and a rlt!
> Wonder if any babies will come today?? hope so i love hearing there on there way!

Im hungry too.... cant seem to stop eating. Ive so far had frosties, yoghurt, toast and now sat with tea and chocolate digestives. Really fancy cheddars though and trying to decide whether to struggle with my boots and up the hill to the shop for them.


----------



## spencerbear

Pixxie said:


> Morning, I see we're still on 20 babies! It's a race to be the first dreamer now :haha:
> 
> It's just started snowing again here, it looks so pretty. I've got to go a pick up the nursery curtains from Mothercare later though so it might be a funky wellies kind of day!
> 
> Housing benefit are so rubbish, still waiting for my claim to be processed but they can't even give me an estimate of when it will be done to tell my landlord. And since we now owe her £950 she's getting more than a little pissed off... they don't seem to see the urgency though! This means I'll have to give my Mat grant to the landlord to stop her chucking us out, so will have to try and get an advance on OH pitiful wages for the month to get the new carpet and Angelcare monitor! I find it disgusting though that if he had actually done one and left me in the shit I would be made homeless :nope: xxx

I know it wont make you feel any better right now but she would have to apply for a court order to get you chucked out, if she did that 1 the council have to step in and sort things quicker and 2 they can supply you with a letter for the court. Under the circumstnaces a judge would not throw you out but give you time to pay it


----------



## Nessicle

happy 38 weeks Pixxie! thats scandelous about the housing benefit, I bet if you were a drug addict or just come out of prison it would have been dealt with faster....

Hope it gets sorted for you soon hun :hugs:


----------



## Pixxie

spencerbear said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Morning, I see we're still on 20 babies! It's a race to be the first dreamer now :haha:
> 
> It's just started snowing again here, it looks so pretty. I've got to go a pick up the nursery curtains from Mothercare later though so it might be a funky wellies kind of day!
> 
> Housing benefit are so rubbish, still waiting for my claim to be processed but they can't even give me an estimate of when it will be done to tell my landlord. And since we now owe her £950 she's getting more than a little pissed off... they don't seem to see the urgency though! This means I'll have to give my Mat grant to the landlord to stop her chucking us out, so will have to try and get an advance on OH pitiful wages for the month to get the new carpet and Angelcare monitor! I find it disgusting though that if he had actually done one and left me in the shit I would be made homeless :nope: xxx
> 
> I know it wont make you feel any better right now but she would have to apply for a court order to get you chucked out, if she did that 1 the council have to step in and sort things quicker and 2 they can supply you with a letter for the court. Under the circumstnaces a judge would not throw you out but give you time to pay itClick to expand...

The landlord is my second cousin though, which makes things complicated. Where as I know LEGALLY she cannot chuck me out, but she can guilt trip me about the amount of money I owe her. Obviously I feel bad she's had to pay out nearly a grand and not had anything off us :wacko: xx


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> happy 38 weeks Pixxie! thats scandelous about the housing benefit, I bet if you were a drug addict or just come out of prison it would have been dealt with faster....
> 
> Hope it gets sorted for you soon hun :hugs:

They have admitted since I'm already in a house I'm not a priority! They are more concerned about getting smack heads out of hostels and into their own flats than having a woman 2 weeks away from having a baby become homeless :growlmad: It's disgusting xx


----------



## sammiwry

Just got off the phone to my mum to finalise our plans for tomorrow as long as it doesn't snow anymore! 
Jim's funeral went well, his wife is pleased I didn't try and get down as she would of felt awful if anything had happened. She's also asked mum to get me to think of something we would like for madden that she can get as a thank you for the little bits if running around we did for them.


Pixxie I think it's disgusting they aren't being more helpful! Like you say if your oh had done a runner properly you'd end up working yourself into such a state you could pop early. Fingers crossed for you that it gets sorted soon!


----------



## Mizze

Well im all cropped and done for Christmas now.

Just waiting for my stuff to arrive - cmon I want to play with my PRAM!!! Though to be honest im not really expecting it today since the weather everywhere else is so awful. But if it isnt here by lunchtime I will be ringing to find out if its coming today - I have my massage tomorrow and im not cancelling that on the off chance my pram arrives when im out - not when I have sat in the house for 2 days when I could have been out and about. 

Just had a coffee and mincepie with my parents (que heartburn!) they have been at my neices' christmas play - Lily (4) was chief Angel with gold wings and halo - when all the other angels had silver!! She was apparently very pleased with herself and did her bit beautifully including bringing hte baby jesus to Mary and Joseph! Awwwww wish I could have gone but tickets are so limited. My sister gets to see her tomorrow. I bet she looked fabulous - she has long dark gold hair which when is pulled back into a pony tail forms 1 long ringlet - its lush!! (Doting aunty alert!!) 

No snow here, very cold but blue skies and im stuck in the house! :) 

Pixxie :hugs: 

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey Ness

I am really keen to try a VBAC to be honest but just didn't want to leave it as late as 21st December. I went through to pushing stage with Mollie - pushed for 2 hours and had the energy to carry on too but she was brow presentation so had to have section. I had received an epidural 10 hours into my labour though so that took alot of the pain away which was great. I loved the gas and air prior to this though.

I would so love Rosie to be delivered naturally as it would mean that we could be home the same day too - I am absolutely dreading having to stay in hospital.

It's snowing really bad here and I really need shopping but am too afraid to go out. I definitely wouldn't walk and although I feel comfortable with driving - it's everyone elses driving I am worried about - what if someone crashed into me? That would be a nightmare!!!

How is everyone today? We really need a baby born today!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze said:


> Well im all cropped and done for Christmas now.
> 
> Just waiting for my stuff to arrive - cmon I want to play with my PRAM!!! Though to be honest im not really expecting it today since the weather everywhere else is so awful. But if it isnt here by lunchtime I will be ringing to find out if its coming today - I have my massage tomorrow and im not cancelling that on the off chance my pram arrives when im out - not when I have sat in the house for 2 days when I could have been out and about.
> 
> Just had a coffee and mincepie with my parents (que heartburn!) they have been at my neices' christmas play - Lily (4) was chief Angel with gold wings and halo - when all the other angels had silver!! She was apparently very pleased with herself and did her bit beautifully including bringing hte baby jesus to Mary and Joseph! Awwwww wish I could have gone but tickets are so limited. My sister gets to see her tomorrow. I bet she looked fabulous - she has long dark gold hair which when is pulled back into a pony tail forms 1 long ringlet - its lush!! (Doting aunty alert!!)
> 
> No snow here, very cold but blue skies and im stuck in the house! :)
> 
> Pixxie :hugs:
> 
> Mizze xx

 Aw glad you got your hair done!! mmm mincepies!! I forgot that I've got a box in the cupboard for christmas - is it ok to open and eat them now!! lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hope it gets sorted quickly for you pixxie x

Aww Sammi - it's lovely that Jim's wife is thinking of you xx


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Well im all cropped and done for Christmas now.
> 
> Just waiting for my stuff to arrive - cmon I want to play with my PRAM!!! Though to be honest im not really expecting it today since the weather everywhere else is so awful. But if it isnt here by lunchtime I will be ringing to find out if its coming today - I have my massage tomorrow and im not cancelling that on the off chance my pram arrives when im out - not when I have sat in the house for 2 days when I could have been out and about.
> 
> Just had a coffee and mincepie with my parents (que heartburn!) they have been at my neices' christmas play - Lily (4) was chief Angel with gold wings and halo - when all the other angels had silver!! She was apparently very pleased with herself and did her bit beautifully including bringing hte baby jesus to Mary and Joseph! Awwwww wish I could have gone but tickets are so limited. My sister gets to see her tomorrow. I bet she looked fabulous - she has long dark gold hair which when is pulled back into a pony tail forms 1 long ringlet - its lush!! (Doting aunty alert!!)
> 
> No snow here, very cold but blue skies and im stuck in the house! :)
> 
> Pixxie :hugs:
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> Aw glad you got your hair done!! mmm mincepies!! I forgot that I've got a box in the cupboard for christmas -* is it ok to open and eat them now!! *lolClick to expand...

Of course! Its officially winter (haha!) its offically the run up to Christmas - it would be WRONG to leave them in the cupboard any longer.

I opened my box yesterday - with family visits they didnt last very long! Need another packet now. :thumbup:

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> Hope it gets sorted quickly for you pixxie x
> 
> Aww Sammi - it's lovely that Jim's wife is thinking of you xx

It's what they are like, we cleared there path for them beginning of the year so that they could at least walk down there garden to have a nosey at the snowmen out the back and when she could get to the shops she got dad some larger and me and mum chocolate. Won't be the same going round pulling up out the back and not having jim looking out to see what's going on :-(


----------



## Mizze

OWWWWW

My own fault I told LO off for being quiet so now she is headbutting me in the foof!!!

OWWWWWWWWWWW
Little madam! 

Mizze x


----------



## WILSMUM

its ok to open yr mince pies if its ok for me to get the quality street and tin of biscuits out of the garage!!!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Hope it gets sorted quickly for you pixxie x
> 
> Aww Sammi - it's lovely that Jim's wife is thinking of you xx
> 
> It's what they are like, we cleared there path for them beginning of the year so that they could at least walk down there garden to have a nosey at the snowmen out the back and when she could get to the shops she got dad some larger and me and mum chocolate. Won't be the same going round pulling up out the back and not having jim looking out to see what's going on :-(Click to expand...

:hugs:



Mizze said:


> OWWWWW
> 
> My own fault I told LO off for being quiet so now she is headbutting me in the foof!!!
> 
> OWWWWWWWWWWW
> Little madam!
> 
> Mizze x

 :rofl: sorry Mizze but I just love that they have such little personalities already!!


----------



## Pixxie

Oh yea it's definitely mince pie season now! Not only is it December, the whole country is covered in snow :winkwink: Think I need to get some myself! 

Going to go out once I've finished my RLT, I actually really like the taste of them, I was expecting it to be horrible because I've heard people saying it's nasty. Will go to Mothercare and get my curtains, grab a box of mince pies, some hot choccie and come home to snuggle up in warm :) xx


----------



## spencerbear

Ah Pixxie that would always make it worse for you. Really hope they sort it out for you soon. There does seem to be no set rule for it either, mine took 10 weeks to sort but a friends only 2 weeks..... never makes sense to me. But that government departments for you :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Noooo not mince pies! Shortbread! Hmmm!


----------



## - Butterfly -

mmm shortbread!! mmmm quality street - we have them too but I definitely daren't open them!!

Pixxie are you walking or driving? I'm not worried about driving myself just the other stupid drivers . . . what if they slide into me?


----------



## - Butterfly -

WILSMUM said:


> its ok to open yr mince pies if its ok for me to get the quality street and tin of biscuits out of the garage!!!!!

 :rofl: :munch::munch::munch::munch:


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> its ok to open yr mince pies if its ok for me to get the quality street and tin of biscuits out of the garage!!!!!

But of course! 



Pixxie said:


> Oh yea it's definitely mince pie season now! Not only is it December, the whole country is covered in snow :winkwink: Think I need to get some myself!
> 
> Going to go out once I've finished my RLT, I actually really like the taste of them, I was expecting it to be horrible because I've heard people saying it's nasty. Will go to Mothercare and get my curtains, grab a box of mince pies, some hot choccie and come home to snuggle up in warm :) xx

I like my RLT too. 



sammiwry said:


> Noooo not mince pies! Shortbread! Hmmm!

Or how about mince pies, shortbread and chocolates!

Oooh and the lovely lemon tarts they have just made on This Morning - Yumm I love lemon and raspberries. Lets just get all the goodies out and EAT! 

Oooh 1st delivery - sadly (well not really but ykwim) its my books

I WANT MY PRAM!! :)

Mizze x


----------



## cho

mmm i baked some shortbread the other night. DH feel in love with it lol!
I got all the xmas goodies out the other day but had to put them back as i was gorging so i am now taking things at a time lol.
I have been making a spicy carrot soup and omg i cant wait to try it, it smells soooo lush!
I think LO is trying to break my waters lol, feels like he brews up a massive punch and a headbutt at the same time and it keeps making a popping noise in my back real loud lol!!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

It's no good - I've gotta go shopping. . . . thanks to Mizze I'm now going to buy lemon curd tarts!! lol

Hopefully I will be back soon - completely unscathed. Asda is only 2 minutes away in the car - anyone would think it's an hour away the fuss I'm making!! :rofl:


----------



## cho

oh and pixxie i like RLT too but i have been taking it continous since 34 weeks and now gettin g a bit sick of it now i take 4 a day!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze's Pram - HURRY THE HELL UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cho

Mizze said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> its ok to open yr mince pies if its ok for me to get the quality street and tin of biscuits out of the garage!!!!!
> 
> But of course!
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Oh yea it's definitely mince pie season now! Not only is it December, the whole country is covered in snow :winkwink: Think I need to get some myself!
> 
> Going to go out once I've finished my RLT, I actually really like the taste of them, I was expecting it to be horrible because I've heard people saying it's nasty. Will go to Mothercare and get my curtains, grab a box of mince pies, some hot choccie and come home to snuggle up in warm :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> I like my RLT too.
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Noooo not mince pies! Shortbread! Hmmm!Click to expand...
> 
> Or how about mince pies, shortbread and chocolates!
> 
> Oooh and the lovely lemon tarts they have just made on This Morning - Yumm I love lemon and raspberries. Lets just get all the goodies out and EAT!
> 
> Oooh 1st delivery - sadly (well not really but ykwim) its my books
> 
> I WANT MY PRAM!! :)
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...

aww how exciting :)


----------



## sammiwry

I dont like mince pies, so just shortbread and choccies for me! 

Mizze hope your pram arrives soon!


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm waiting on a load of outfits and snowsuit from Vertbaudet, sleepsuits and vests from next and a new telephone!!!

DH just phoned to say the rocker at mamas and papas has sold out! Surprise surprise!! BUT they can order it in for us but will be a week to 10 days, which is no problem really!


----------



## WILSMUM

sammiwry said:


> I dont like mince pies, so just shortbread and choccies for me!
> 
> Mizze hope your pram arrives soon!

i don't like mice pies either, or christmas cake, or christmas pudding!!!!


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> It's no good - I've gotta go shopping. . . . thanks to Mizze I'm now going to buy lemon curd tarts!! lol
> 
> Hopefully I will be back soon - completely unscathed. Asda is only 2 minutes away in the car - anyone would think it's an hour away the fuss I'm making!! :rofl:

Now my parents and I ate the mince pies I have NOTHING nice in the house. I cant leave in case anything comes - Hmmmm I sense some baking coming on - I just hope I have the necessary ingredients!

Oooh lemon curd tarts......



- Butterfly - said:


> Mizze's Pram - HURRY THE HELL UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Am I mentioning it a bit too much! :D

Oooh - is anyone else going all gooey at the cornflakes christmas advert with that gorgeous little girl? ..... Awwwwwwwww 

Butterfly be careful in the car - as you say its not you its other people! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I dont like mince pies, so just shortbread and choccies for me!
> 
> Mizze hope your pram arrives soon!
> 
> i don't like mice pies either, or christmas cake, or christmas pudding!!!!Click to expand...

Now that has always been my problem - I like EVERYTHING! Bring on the food!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Shame about your bouncer Wilsmum- Its really nice. But like you said it wont really matter for the sake of a few days. 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

WILSMUM said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I dont like mince pies, so just shortbread and choccies for me!
> 
> Mizze hope your pram arrives soon!
> 
> i don't like mice pies either, or christmas cake, or christmas pudding!!!!Click to expand...

Same! We usually have chocolate gâteau for pudding and my mum gets my brother a small Xmas pud as he likes it


----------



## wishingforbub

ooooh... stop talking about food and yummy things LOL :)
Any more babies then ???? :)


----------



## sammiwry

wishingforbub said:


> ooooh... stop talking about food and yummy things LOL :)
> Any more babies then ???? :)

But food is so easy to talk about lol!

Doesn't look like it :-(


----------



## Mizze

Anyone else REALLY hungry now then??? :rofl:

Food glorious Food!! :)

No more babies imminent wishing - as far as know

Hmmmmm - whats for lunch I wonder???

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Ergh cant belive iv got to go out in this, were going to register Niamh today. Suppose i better psych my self up for going out a bit more.


----------



## sammiwry

I'm starving Mizze but not sure what I want to eat.... Tempted to have raveloi on toast with grated cheese but I'm not sure?


----------



## Mizze

Im now sat on the sofa with a bag of crisps and a babybell surrounded by cook books looking for something to bake!

Mizze x


----------



## cho

Mizze said:


> Im now sat on the sofa with a bag of crisps and a babybell surrounded by cook books looking for something to bake!
> 
> Mizze x

ooh i love doing this :)
Well my soup was delish!


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze said:


> Im now sat on the sofa with a bag of crisps and a babybell surrounded by cook books looking for something to bake!
> 
> Mizze x

I'm sat on the sofa with a cushion on my feet and rox on top lol. We are running out of caramel digestives :-(


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girls chatty bunch today! 

I'm just making mushroom risotto for lunch! Jealous of all your goodies! No goodies in the house! West Yorkshire have been hit mega bad by the snow it's knee high now! No signs of it stopping either til tonight! 

Ava feels soooo low today I don't reckon she's gonna make an appearance before 39 weeks she's so strong too! Her feet are jabbing me really far round the side of my uterus owzers!!


----------



## Mizze

Ooooh caramel digestives - lovely. 

Okay so NOW I have made myself seriously hungry! 

Mmmmm I could make welsh cakes - trouble is the recipe is for 12-14 and they should be eaten on the same day..............Mmmmmmmm

Mizze x


----------



## Mizze

Ooh ness - mushroon risotto sounds lovely Ness.

Mizze x


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze said:


> Ooooh caramel digestives - lovely.
> 
> Okay so NOW I have made myself seriously hungry!
> 
> Mmmmm I could make welsh cakes - trouble is the recipe is for 12-14 and they should be eaten on the same day..............Mmmmmmmm
> 
> Mizze x

I dont see the problem there Mizze :haha:


----------



## cho

what about this recipe makes 4-6 or just half your ingredients :shrug:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/welshcakes_67264


----------



## Mizze

c.holdway said:


> what about this recipe makes 4-6 or just half your ingredients :shrug:
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/welshcakes_67264

Thanks. Yumm

Ah but Charlotte - I dont have the excuse to eat 12 welsh cakes in one go now! :D 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

It was tasteless :( boo!!! No garlic which wouldve helped! 

Got some right backache today!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> It was tasteless :( boo!!! No garlic which wouldve helped!
> 
> Got some right backache today!

:-( I've got no pains today  hopefully ness it means Ava is getting ready to make her appearance soon!


----------



## Nessicle

Aw thanks honey ive got backache pretty low down and feel really achey in my bump if that makes sense?

Just taken a paracetamol x


----------



## Mizze

Buggerit! No answer from Pram people and voicemail is full so I cant leave a message. Am clinging to the fact their ebay shop record is 6yrs old and is 99% positive up to today - also that the office is in Scotland and it would dispatched from Scotland which is having a little snow at the moment. Still nervous, cost me best part of £500! Dont know when or IF its coming now!! 

Also Tesco havent rung about my cot either and they should have by now! Is a cot a large or small Item do you think?

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> Butterfly - ah I see didnt know you had a section with Mollie, I just always wonder like what makes people want a home birth or a VBAC etc just curiosity :flower: how do you feel about trying for a VBAC?

Hi Ness....I was really hoping for a vbac with my 2nd Son, however he was predicted to be a big baby & due to previous csection & small pelvis, they advised another csection & here I am on my third (feeling pretty nervous) :wacko:




- Butterfly - said:


> Hey Ness
> 
> I am really keen to try a VBAC to be honest but just didn't want to leave it as late as 21st December. I went through to pushing stage with Mollie - pushed for 2 hours and had the energy to carry on too but she was brow presentation so had to have section. I had received an epidural 10 hours into my labour though so that took alot of the pain away which was great. I loved the gas and air prior to this though.
> 
> I would so love Rosie to be delivered naturally as it would mean that we could be home the same day too - I am absolutely dreading having to stay in hospital.

Im feeling the same as you Butterfly....Wish I could have had a vbac, but its just not meant to be for me

Both my boys were back to back & brow presentation....got to pushing stage with DS1 & they had to hold him up (sorry tmi) & whilst shoting at me not to push & rushing down to theatre for an emergency csection under general anesthetic :cry:

Midwife has just told me this LO is also back to back ~ Which is actually good, as makes me feel better about my csection ~ I have a feeling she will be brow too, think its 'the way im made' :kiss:


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze I'd of thought it's a large item so wouldn't be on the food vans that do some of the smaller non food parcels but who knows they make it up as they go along I swear


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze I got the saplings cot from Tesco direct and they called me when they were an hour a way. It was flat packed but not large xx

Kelly such a shame then you didn't get chance for a VBAC! Main thing is she'll be delivered the safest way for you both :) 

You too Butterfly hope you do get chance for your VBAC xx


----------



## WILSMUM

sammiwry said:


> I'm starving Mizze but not sure what I want to eat.... Tempted to have raveloi on toast with grated cheese but I'm not sure?

Mmmmm I love raveloi on toast with cheese!!
I just had digestives with dairylea!

DH and DS are back from town but will be going off sledging in a bit! Leaving me and Little Miss home alone in the warm!!! 
And I swear I got a proper smile and laugh from her this morning - definately different to her usual wind "smiles"!!!


----------



## Mizze

Awwww - Thats lovely Wilsmum.

The cot is here!!!! - No prior warning though! But still its here :happydance:

Oh please pram - arrive soon. :mail:

Mizze xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Had my midwife appointment today & LO has gone from 2/5 to 3/5 whatever that means? :shrug: 

She is back to back & im measuring a very 'healthy' 41cm :dohh:

Come on 5 days....:happydance::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> The cot is here!!!! - No prior warning though! But still its here :happydance:
> 
> Oh please pram - arrive soon. :mail:
> 
> Mizze xxx

Yey...:happydance:

Come on pram 
:mail: (love that smiley!)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi ladies

I'm back!!! Forgot the bloody lemon curd tarts!! But have got a lovely bar of milkybar to eat instead!!

Mizze - I'm just excited about your pram - hope it comes soon for you. We got most of our stuff ages ago so I just get excited about all your deliveries now!! :hugs:

Kelly, Ness - TBH I think she won't be here before my section date which is fine - at least she'll be here safe and sound and we'll be home for xmas. Having said that I am cooking another HOT curry on Friday night - although last nights curry and DTD clearly hasn't done anything!! :nope:

I had terrible trouble getting the car back on the drive - was slipping and sliding all over the place. Did manage it finally though but think I've now made it really slippy for when DH comes home.:dohh:


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm back!!! Forgot the bloody lemon curd tarts!! But have got a lovely bar of milkybar to eat instead!!
> 
> Mizze - I'm just excited about your pram - hope it comes soon for you. We got most of our stuff ages ago so I just get excited about all your deliveries now!! :hugs:
> 
> Kelly, Ness - TBH I think she won't be here before my section date which is fine - at least she'll be here safe and sound and we'll be home for xmas. Having said that I am cooking another HOT curry on Friday night - although last nights curry and DTD clearly hasn't done anything!! :nope:
> 
> I had terrible trouble getting the car back on the drive - was slipping and sliding all over the place. Did manage it finally though but think I've now made it really slippy for when DH comes home.:dohh:

Ooh be careful Butterfly - glad you managed to get back safely - shame about the lemon tarts though. :munch: on the milkybar. 

Am a bit twitchy about the pram cos I cant get hold of the firm I bought it off. But its hard here where we dont even have a tiny sprinkling of snow to appreciate that people are snowed in elsewhere and not in work. 

Oh well. Really must get my butt off the sofa soon and go do something to stop brooding. 

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm sure it'll be fine Mizze. 

I'm going to put my 10 bags of shopping away!!


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

KellyC75 said:


> Had my midwife appointment today & LO has gone from 2/5 to 3/5 whatever that means? :shrug:
> 
> She is back to back & im measuring a very 'healthy' 41cm :dohh:
> 
> Come on 5 days....:happydance::cloud9::happydance:

3/5 is how far engaged babies head is in your pelvi,s 5/5 being fully engaged... Sounds like everything is heading in the right direction for you... I'm 1 day behind you and like with DD #1 this one hasn't even attempted to engage. Freya didn't engage until I was in active labour (3cm dialated +) so am expecting this labour to take a similar path too...

Good luck x


----------



## sammiwry

My midwife does it by what she can feel of the head so she can only feel 1/5 of maddens head


----------



## Pixxie

- Butterfly - said:


> mmm shortbread!! mmmm quality street - we have them too but I definitely daren't open them!!
> 
> Pixxie are you walking or driving? I'm not worried about driving myself just the other stupid drivers . . . what if they slide into me?

I don't drive and we don't have a car! I walk everywhere, good for keeping fit :thumbup: 



Mizze said:


> Ooooh caramel digestives - lovely.
> 
> Okay so NOW I have made myself seriously hungry!
> 
> *Mmmmm I could make welsh cakes - trouble is the recipe is for 12-14 and they should be eaten on the same day..............Mmmmmmmm*
> 
> Mizze x

Is that a problem? I'd be jumping on that excuse to eat loads of cakes :haha: 



Mizze said:


> Buggerit! No answer from Pram people and voicemail is full so I cant leave a message. Am clinging to the fact their ebay shop record is 6yrs old and is 99% positive up to today - also that the office is in Scotland and it would dispatched from Scotland which is having a little snow at the moment. Still nervous, cost me best part of £500! Dont know when or IF its coming now!!
> 
> Also Tesco havent rung about my cot either and they should have by now! Is a cot a large or small Item do you think?
> 
> Mizze xx

Hope you hear from the pram people soon! I would have said a cot is a large item.

Curtains are up! :happydance: they are white though so don't keep much light out, will have to get a blind too :dohh: For £30 I really would have expected them to be thick enough to make the room a bit darker but oh well. 

Not enjoying not being allowed to lean back, it's doing a number on my back BUT it is turning LO. She's definitely facing more in than out now which is good. 

LO has been very quiet today, still getting nudges and wriggles but there is a distinct change in her movements. Hope this means she's saving energy for labour! xxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

I just read on the twins forum one lady lost one of her twin boys at 17 days old very suddenly. I felt sick reading it :cry: It's just so horrible, and i can't help but start scaring myself...

Why must life be so unpredictable... :(


----------



## Pixxie

Nut_Shake said:


> I just read on the twins forum one lady lost one of her twin boys at 17 days old very suddenly. I felt sick reading it :cry: It's just so horrible, and i can't help but start scaring myself...
> 
> Why must life be so unpredictable... :(

:hugs: xxxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nut_Shake said:


> I just read on the twins forum one lady lost one of her twin boys at 17 days old very suddenly. I felt sick reading it :cry: It's just so horrible, and i can't help but start scaring myself...
> 
> Why must life be so unpredictable... :(

 :hugs: xx

Pixxie - I hope your quiet baby means she is coming :baby:


----------



## Nut_Shake

I hope everyones births go amazingly, no matter when they end up being!! :hugs:

Any babies born now will be December Dreamers, no chance of them being born in November now! I actually was really willing the babies to stay in until December, i would have felt cheated otherwise!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Nat I just saw the post, it's so sad :(
Wishing all of us a happy healthy birth and baby :)


----------



## Pixxie

My OH has taken to asking me every day 'Do you feel like you are going to drop today?' and look at me all worriedly... I think he's only just realised what he has done :rofl: 

Why are there no more babies today? We need our first Dreamer! :D xx


----------



## Mizze

Nut_Shake said:


> I just read on the twins forum one lady lost one of her twin boys at 17 days old very suddenly. I felt sick reading it :cry: It's just so horrible, and i can't help but start scaring myself...
> 
> Why must life be so unpredictable... :(

:hugs: Nat

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

i hate hospital and miss u girls :blush:


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo how upsetting for the lady concerned :-(


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> i hate hospital and miss u girls :blush:

We miss you too!!


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> i hate hospital and miss u girls :blush:

We miss you too! :D xx


----------



## cho

Aww chole when r u going to be out, i didnt even no you went to hospital, i thought u had a home birth:dohh:
Hope you and Freddie are doing great, we miss you too chick xxxx


----------



## mummyclo

:cry: they are so mean! freddie has some infection markers so we have to stay till saturday! no wifi either so cant update much or check back x


----------



## xkirstyx

awww chloe we miss you 2! fingers crossed freddie gets better soon! :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> :cry: they are so mean! freddie has some infection markers so we have to stay till saturday! no wifi either so cant update much or check back x

:-( but in this weather he's in the best place just incase anything was to show up


----------



## cho

aww hope he is ok hun xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ahhh chloe xxxx We will all be here when you get out (i think!!)

Hope you and little one are doing well, we are thinking of you!!

I'm going to be on my phone in here whilst in the hospital, will probably be in for quite a few days i reckon! Better remember to take my charger!!


----------



## mummyclo

thanks x it seems like a common thing as 2 other womens babies are the same. i am exhausted but he is more than worth it, i could happily never sleep again to know he is ok! :dust: for u all x whats the news on mrsbling?


----------



## cho

She ended up having a c-section but hasnt updated with much yet x


----------



## cho

chloe did you have freddie at home? Are you ok? x


----------



## ducky1502

Took forever to catch up u chatty lot.

Good to hear from you chloe!

Good luck with your sweep kerrie :)

Been a busy day... Very tired. Still gotta walk the dog though.

Come on babies... Time for some more to arrive now!


----------



## cho

chloe she called her Eloise summer Knight, 7 lbs xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hope you're not overdoing it Ducky.

Chloe - hope you're ok hun. Freddie is in the best place for them to keep an eye on him. xx


----------



## spencerbear

Missing you too chloe, hope freddie is oka nd you both get home soon.

Has anyone heard from tillbob???

Good luck kerrie, really hope yours works for you.

I have just done a really nice roast beef dinner, was lovely. But i forgot to make the trifle i had planned for dessert


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> i hate hospital and miss u girls :blush:

Great to hear from you hun, hope you and Freddie will be home soon :hug:


----------



## WILSMUM

Thought I would share this pic of both my babies with you - can't believe how similar they are esp considering they have different Dads!!!!
 



Attached Files:







my babies.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sammiwry

You obviously leave your stamp on them!


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> :cry: they are so mean! freddie has some infection markers so we have to stay till saturday! no wifi either so cant update much or check back x

Aw hunny - lovely to hear from you we miss you. How is freddie doing? :hugs:



WILSMUM said:


> Thought I would share this pic of both my babies with you - can't believe how similar they are esp considering they have different Dads!!!!

Oh arent they both lovely! :D 

No news from tilbob then? 

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Well im back from my apt and couldnt be more pissed off and upset! My midwife made me an apt for a sweep and i got their and the duty midwife said " we dont do them untill 41 weeks with 2nd babies, its the guidelines and i have to stick to them!" i burst into tears, im in agony, cant sleep and had my hopes up for a sweep tonight and that happened, i wouldnt have bothered going otherwise! :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Mizze

Aw Kerri luv! How horrible - and for you to go out in all that cold and ice and snow and to be told that! :growlmad:

:hugs:

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo kerrie how disappointing for you :-(


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrie :hugs: that's really shitty hun xxxx I've been in tears tonight too so uncomfortable and can't even get comfy on the sofa or in bed or anything goodness knows how fed up you are! 

Chloe lovely to hear from you!

Hope till bob is ok too

I thought something was starting today, backache and period pains every 10 mins or do for about 4 hours then nothing :cry: it's so frustrating being teased like this! I had to go have a lay down about 5pm cos I cannot get comfy however I sit I was sobbing my heart out with sheer frustration to OH I can't take much more of this! 

Got up about 6pm and we made some dinner and I had the most awful stabbing sensation in my foof and Ava jerked right out to the side OMG it was awful! She didn't move for about 20 mins it scared me shitless!


----------



## xkirstyx

omg kerrie that sucks :hugs:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Oh kerrie and ness, sounds like you havent had the greatest of days!! :hugs: All these horrible days will soon be a far distant memory when baby gets here, and you may even laugh about it (eventually!) Keep going, you're very nearly there!! xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Nat :flower: I think being snowed in doesn't help either I haven't left the house in a week I'm going stir crazy! 

I feel so guilty for wanting her to be out but I'm so exhausted and fed up and having false labour every single day sucks cos it never amounts to anything! I feel guilty for shouting in pain when she makes very strong movements or grinds her head in my pelvis like she'll be affected by it or I'm a bad mum! Xx


----------



## cho

Kerrie what a bi*tch!
I think i would have launched at her!!!
So has she booked you in for next wednesday? I have a mw app then and i hope my mw does mine that day! xxx :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Ive now gotta book my routine 41 week apt when i can garantee the apt are all booked up!! My midwife is away and not back till next tuesday so wont even know when my next apt is :cry: oh well, hopefully he comes before then anyway and still have period pain which hasnt stoppped since last night but hasnt got worse either so who knows :shrug:


----------



## YoungNImum

hey had MW appointment today had to wait 20mins to be seen, then when i did get called i was only in for about 5-10 min as she was running late, My blood presure was abit on the high side but she said it wasnt to bad to be needed monitered. Had to be seen by two MW as the first mw said the baby was hiding and she couldnt feel where he/she was lying, then the 2nd one one said the baby is right down now and im 3/5 engaged, iv to go back ina another two weeks.

Also been upto the new house today, cleaned it from top to bottom got my sofa today and a tv n tv stand, just need fridge/freezer an washin machince then we can move in, and livin room needs paintin so got some paint today. So now i have really bad back pain and sittin with hot water bottle behind me which is helping, had to but a panty linner in today as i went to the shop an came back an my knickers where really damp?


----------



## spencerbear

Ah kerrie thats really shit, stupid woman. :hugs:

:hugs: for you too ness, for having such a bad day


----------



## till bob

hey girls sorry havent caught up yet sos orry if missed anythin important first of all congrats to mrsbling just scanned over front page beautiful name and kerrie :hugs: hun thats so shit isnt it x

Well for those who arent on facebook im home been back about an hour bp still slightly high but baby is happy and healthy scan was good shes 6 pound 7at the min and placenta and fluid around her looks good gota go back fri for a day assessment to check hb bp and urine again but hopefully all shud be ok i am havin her in hospital now tho i dont want to put myself and especially not her in danger. kelly was right tho wat she said after spendin the time in hospital it really made me realise that i dont want madam here in a hurry i wud rather she arrived wen she was good and ready while im still carryin her i know she is safe and warm iykwim so hope u girls r all keepin well i know alot of u r fed up but keep ur chins up ladies we will soon all have our little bundles of joy i have to say tho iv been on a ward of moms who had already delivered and i was very jealous not to have phoebe with me but at least i know shes ok xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Glad everythings ok hun and best to be safe and go to the hospital! Hopefully youre not waiting too much longer


----------



## Nessicle

Glad you're ok Gemma!! 

Kerrie I hope your lol fella makes an appearance way before next mw appt


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks ness, hope ava decises to come soon too, not nice being teased all the time :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Heres my 40 week bump pic :cry::cry::cry::growlmad:


----------



## xkirstyx

aww kerrie uv dropped loads! hopefully u want be kept waiting much longer! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Kerrie and you've defo dropped loads I agree! He can't be far off now! 

I swear I can't do anything right by OH atm everything I do I get bloody criticised! I've ordered two lots of food shopping in the last two weeks and everything I've bought has been the wrong thing and tonight I've baked some gluten free jam tarts and he's complained about them too!! Said they were burning which they weren't and then too salty! Err you don't have to have any mate!


----------



## ducky1502

Wow kerrie what a bump! So sorry to hear about the sweep. Thats why i even made my mw write it down on my notes that i was to have a sweep at my next appt on my due date... No one is going to tell me otherwise! Im not suprised you cried... I probably would have punched her lol.

Ness you sound so miserable :( i hope ava arrives soon for you.


----------



## spencerbear

becca still isnt well, she woke up crying, so gave her some calpol thinking it would help settle her. OH no, she ended up having a temper tantrum for about an hour instead. Running round screaming like she is possesed!!!! have to say it was quite funny....how i didnt laugh i dont know.

Could do without that again tonight


----------



## ducky1502

Hope you get a peaceful night spencerbear!


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls
I've read back quickly to catch up on you all.
Had a biota day of it as anyone with facebook will know. I was supposed to have hospital visit today and was praying they would give me a sweep, I even did some ladygardening!! But instead I spent five and a half hours trapped on various roads around Dublin with snow chaos and never reached the hospital!!

Kerrie I see you didn't get on much better. Think it's worse you were promised something they had no intention of delivering!! I was only going to chance my arm !

I'm a bit worried aboutgoing into labour now seeing as we couldnt reach the hospital today. I might be getting an unplanned home birth especially seeing as delivered gracein under an hour start to finish!!

Chloe great to hear from you, sorry you both haveto stay in but the little man will be the better for it.
Is tillbob in labour or just not been on? I see people wishing her well.
Can't believe we have no December 1st babies!!


----------



## ducky1502

Maybe we will get a 2nd dec baby or two. I will be very very suprised if we dont have a couple more babies by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Lenka

ducky1502 said:


> Maybe we will get a 2nd dec baby or two. I will be very very suprised if we dont have a couple more babies by the end of the weekend.

I hope we would...I am running out of patience here: )


----------



## spencerbear

Morning

Im having a very strange feeling right now!!! Probably nothing though x


----------



## sammiwry

Can't sleep, let Rox out for toilet she's come back in straight to her bed and gone to sleep snoring and dh is flat out too :-(

I got sent for a nap after dinner and next thingni know they were coming up to beds and dh had obviously been up to check on me earlier as I had a hot water bottle on my back.

It's snowed more and still snowing here so looks like Harry potter might be cancelled and replaced with whatever I can find in the freezer and Flubber instead :-(


----------



## sammiwry

spencerbear said:


> Morning
> 
> Im having a very strange feeling right now!!! Probably nothing though x

Ooo fingers crossed!!


----------



## spencerbear

I cant sleep either hunni. Patchie woke up when i got down, came and said hello and is now snoring on the sofa.

It would be typical though, if there was a time not to come, this would be it. As to even get an ambulance in, i would have to walk up a big hill.


----------



## sammiwry

:-( I think we would make it to hospital in the car if anything started now but I certainly wouldn't be leaving it til 5mins apart contractions, I'd rather have a snail car ride and lay in the back of the car until they gave me a bed than chance not being able to get there


----------



## spencerbear

im the only driver in my house, so was always going to have to go in by taxi, if i needed to go but i live down a steep hill. In fact left my car at top of the hill at begining of week, just in case i needed it at some point.

My problem is i labour quickly anyway my last 2 have been 1.5 hrs and 30 mins, thats water breaking, then first contraction through to birth


----------



## sammiwry

spencerbear said:


> im the only driver in my house, so was always going to have to go in by taxi, if i needed to go but i live down a steep hill. In fact left my car at top of the hill at begining of week, just in case i needed it at some point.
> 
> My problem is i labour quickly anyway my last 2 have been 1.5 hrs and 30 mins, thats water breaking, then first contraction through to birth

If the weather wasn't like it is I'd be envious of your short labours!


----------



## spencerbear

In this type of weather its more a worry. 

Ive just remembered im menat to have a mw appointment this morning, wonder if she will make it in lol or whether to bother going. Ill decide later


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls! Well I've been trying to get comfy since I went to bed at 10pm had about an hours sleep! Ava has been really active too slamming her butt into my lungs so I can't breath! Still pissed off at OH too no apology or anything I just said 'I can't do anything right' when he asked what was wrong, his reply was 'no you're right you can't which resulted in me crying for ages :cry: 

X


----------



## spencerbear

Hes just being an arse, Ness :hugs::hugs: 

Hope you manage to get some sleep soon x


----------



## Nessicle

I know dickhead lol just pisses me off when i do so much for hm and all he does is complain - he never makes a cup of tea yet I'll go make one even when I'm in pain and then complains Ive not done it right! 

Grr! 

He's also decided he's off out for a curryand beers with his mate - nice leave me stuck at home yet again...I've warned him he better not have any more than a few drinks in case I go into labour I'd be so angry at him otherwise!

I'll go back to bed about 6.30am when he gets up.


----------



## spencerbear

I put mine on a drinking ban, until after baby arrives. He doesnt drive but last thing i want to smell in middle of labour is his alcohol breathe :haha:

Unfortunately a lot of men can be very self centred at times......

wish i could go back to bed, was doing my eyebrows last night and really noticed the horrible bags around my eyes, good job i wear glasses with a tint otherwise it looks like i have 2 black eyes :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

I know the smell would make me feel ill I hope I go into labour today then he can't go ha ha! 

Oh god Emma I look awful my skin is grey, pale, spotty and greasy it's awful!


----------



## spencerbear

Its bad isnt it...would love to have a nice facial or somethng but cant justify the money right now either


----------



## Nessicle

I could afford it atm but the snow is so bad I'm gonna be snowed in at least another week, gonna have to get a taxi to my mw appt on Tuesday too!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> Well im back from my apt and couldnt be more pissed off and upset! My midwife made me an apt for a sweep and i got their and the duty midwife said " we dont do them untill 41 weeks with 2nd babies, its the guidelines and i have to stick to them!" i burst into tears, im in agony, cant sleep and had my hopes up for a sweep tonight and that happened, i wouldnt have bothered going otherwise! :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

Aw hun so sorry. Get a hot curry into you and your Lo will be here in no time x x



spencerbear said:


> becca still isnt well, she woke up crying, so gave her some calpol thinking it would help settle her. OH no, she ended up having a temper tantrum for about an hour instead. Running round screaming like she is possesed!!!! have to say it was quite funny....how i didnt laugh i dont know.
> 
> Could do without that again tonight

 hope she feels better quickly x x 



spencerbear said:


> im the only driver in my house, so was always going to have to go in by taxi, if i needed to go but i live down a steep hill. In fact left my car at top of the hill at begining of week, just in case i needed it at some point.
> 
> My problem is i labour quickly anyway my last 2 have been 1.5 hrs and 30 mins, thats water breaking, then first contraction through to birth

wow they're very quick - how lucky are you x x 



Nessicle said:


> Morning girls! Well I've been trying to get comfy since I went to bed at 10pm had about an hours sleep! Ava has been really active too slamming her butt into my lungs so I can't breath! Still pissed off at OH too no apology or anything I just said 'I can't do anything right' when he asked what was wrong, his reply was 'no you're right you can't which resulted in me crying for ages :cry:
> 
> X

sorry but what a twat x x x 



spencerbear said:


> Its bad isnt it...would love to have a nice facial or somethng but cant justify the money right now either

how about a home facial? X


----------



## sammiwry

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/93368194.jpg

Looks like I might be watching Flubber instead of going to Harry potter :-(


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies....
here is my 36w5d bump :)
 



Attached Files:







mommy daddy and bump 010.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 6









mommy daddy and bump 020.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sammiwry

Lovely bump wishing!


----------



## cho

Kerrie your bump has well dropped, He looks like he is going to fall out, dont worry it wont be long for you now!
Wishing what a beautiful bump !
Hope everyone is ok, weather here is horrific, its still chucking it down with snow and we must have about 7 inches of snow
Girls keep your legs crossed!


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks ladies... wow can't believe the snow Sammi !!!! I must admit though, that I am a tad jealous LOL :) it's so pretty, even though I know it can be a pain and a nuisance hehe. I guess you almost always want what you don't have hehe :)


----------



## sammiwry

It's still snowing albeit very finely :-( I'd say we've got 2/3 inches judging by the divots rox made in it. Also looks to have ruined my plans for a second time :-(


----------



## cho

Snow here, The second is the school opposite!


----------



## cho

and thats our poor car lol!


----------



## sammiwry

Lol charlotte! My car is the first of the three in my pic lol :-(

For all the rox fans:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01w2D2VmGa4&sns=em


----------



## cho

aww rox is so sweet!
She loves that x


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> aww rox is so sweet!
> She loves that x

Sweet? I think she's the devil! Brought some snow in for a present for me


----------



## cho

Ha would rather snow than somethings that animals bring in, like ness with her dead birds!


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> Ha would rather snow than somethings that animals bring in, like ness with her dead birds!

True!


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning!! Lots more snow for everyone, and me which means im stuck in today :-( No baby either and he is officially late :cry:

Spencer hope ur ok and something is happening to you! Hopefull we here from Amelie today as think she had her baby the other day!


----------



## Kerrieann

My tickers lying :haha:


----------



## WILSMUM

We've got a good foot of snow at least I think - hard to tell seeing as I've been housebound for the past 9 days!!!
MW meant to be coming out today but who knows if she'll make it, HV phoned yesterday to say she wouldn't be able to make it tomorrow!


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> My tickers lying :haha:

:haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Haha kerrie! That is funny!

Just seen on the news that the south is forecast blizzards, the m3 is down to one lane and parts of the a3 are closed so looks like no cinema tonight as mum and dad have lots of snow too :-(

Dh has gone to dig the village out, I asked him if his lot would dig the Clio out if needed and got no reply, so madden please stay put :-(


----------



## Pixxie

Morning all! :wave: 

Managed to get a little sleep last night, it was broken but I think I managed about 6 hours :happydance: Was having fake contractions all night again though, had to take some paracetamol and get the hot water bottle for my back but they were still painful. Hopefully the fact they are getting more painful each night means that one night they will turn into real ones! :haha: xx


----------



## Pixxie

Kerrieann said:


> My tickers lying :haha:

:haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Fingers crossed Pixxie. 

I had bad period pains while I couldn't sleep earlier and then when I woke up had this almost tickling/bubbling type feeling all up one side of my bump :-s


----------



## spencerbear

Nice pic wishing

Lovely clip of Rox, patchie was the same once i got him out there and he stopped hiding under the tree :haha:

Was meant to have mw this morning but have rung the childrens centre and no one is answering, so guess its closed. 

Firmly crossing my legs until the roads clear abit. not only would i struggle to get to hospital but MIL cant get to us to have becca


----------



## sammiwry

Shes like it every time she goes out at the moment! 

Im bored being stuck in, I normally just go to tesco daily to get dinner but haven't been out since Monday when parents took me into town. Can't even walk rox because she ate my boot :-(


----------



## Pixxie

All these worries about getting to the hospital are making me really glad mine is only up the road! Hope no-one ends up with an unplanned home birth :wacko: xx


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> All these worries about getting to the hospital are making me really glad mine is only up the road! Hope no-one ends up with an unplanned home birth :wacko: xx

I'm seriously considering taking a slow drive to hospital if I go into labour rather than my home birth just in case there are complications and the midwife can't get here :-(


----------



## ducky1502

We have snow but not enough to snow anyone in... Think we are the only place in the country lol. Makes me a bit jealous, me and OH love the snow. 

Putting up the xmas decs today :happydance:


----------



## Pixxie

We only have 6 inches or so but you would think it's 3ft deep the way everyone is going on! I don't think the bins are being collected today because of the snow :dohh: 

I'm getting some pretty strong BH! I think a RLT is in order :winkwink: Would be typical if I went into labour today, my Aunt is my second birth partner and she has important meetings this afternoon she wouldn't be able to get out of. She told me yesterday I'm not allowed to go into labour until after 1pm :rofl: xxx


----------



## Pixxie

Nutshake had her babies! 

Her facbook says 'Natalie Sheikh
is over the moon to announce the safe arrival of our little angels at 8.15am this morning - 02.12.10 (mA). Welcome to the world Ayden Ahmed Sheikh and Inaya Shahnaz Sheikh xx '


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> Nutshake had her babies!
> 
> Her facbook says 'Natalie Sheikh
> is over the moon to announce the safe arrival of our little angels at 8.15am this morning - 02.12.10 (mA). Welcome to the world Ayden Ahmed Sheikh and Inaya Shahnaz Sheikh xx '

I've just seen :-D congrats to her!!


----------



## Nessicle

hi girls!

Hope everyone is ok! 

OMG Nat had her babies :happydance: she did so well keeping them in there for so long! I bet they're gorgeous! 

well we have had snow again all night and its at least 15 inches deep - think yourselves lucky if you only have a few inches :haha: frigging sick of it now! this is the 10th day I've been stuck in the house and I'm soooo fed up its not helping at all! 

I'm going stir crazy, we have nothing nice to eat in the house and I've been eating lots of glutenous foods because I cant get anything gluten free its a nightmare! 

I'm telling OH to pick me up a bottle of red wine tonight (just for a glass of course not the bottle lol!) and some chocolate - if he's off out for a curry then I need some sort of enjoyment!! 

I feel like a walking braxton hick too, they're really strong today and I think Ava is laid on a nerve cos I keep getting a shooting pain down one side of my back. 

No sleep again last night and can't stop crying - just lack of sleep I think combined with being fed up! Ava has not stopped moving at all in the last 6 hours I swear I'm so sore, her bum is right in my stomach and her feet are in my lungs I feel really sick and when I lay down I can't breath :cry: 

I've ordered some stuff from Mothercare and some fleecey pj's but goodness knows when they'll arrive now! boo!!

Hope everyone else is ok! xx


----------



## spencerbear

Yay congrats to Nat x x


----------



## sammiwry

I'm having quite bad bh :-( and feel insanely sick just want this over with now :-(


----------



## Pixxie

Sorry you're having a hard time of it Ness, not long now :hugs: xx


----------



## Nessicle

Sammi :hugs: 

thanks Pixxie - sorry to come on here and make everyone else feel depressed too lol just only place I can moan freely really :haha: I think being stuck in the house staring at the same four walls day in day out doesnt really help, I cant really bear to do much cleaning cos of how bad it makes my BH's and they're already painful enough. 

I hope some more of us have babies soon I think we deserve them now we've waited long enough!


----------



## Pixxie

I'm so jealous, Nat was due 2 days after me! :rofl: 

Don't worry about moaning Ness, this is the only place any of us can really do all our moaning :) 

I _think_ (and hope) I just had a 'clear out' (soz TMI) :shock: Must try not to get excited....


----------



## spencerbear

:hugs::hugs::hugs: ness you can moan any time to us, its part of what we are here for, good and bad x


----------



## sammiwry

I think we all deserve to pop now :-(

I'm still in my dressing gown, I don't want my pain to get worse :-(


----------



## spencerbear

im still in mine too, am debating having a shower putting fresh pjs pn and just sitting here all day lol


----------



## raquel1980

Hey all you December Dreamers! Just wanted to pop on to say congrats to everyone that has already had their babies and also to all of you still waiting - I hope you're not getting too uncomfortable now and that you can get to hospital safely with this b/oody snow! I keep checking back to see how you're all doing, can't wait to see pictures of all your little bubbas as they arrive. Keep safe and warm ladies xx

Little update on my LOs, they are doing well - Max is now at home, Hannah still in the hospital and haven't been able to see her since Monday unfortunately because of the snow - I feel so guilty thinking of her lying in the hospital without our daily cuddles (although I'm pretty sure I get more out of them that her!) and without my breastmilk. Hoping I'll be able to attempt to get to the hospital later if my OH can come home from work early and look after Max.


----------



## Nessicle

thanks guys :hugs: it helps to get it off our chests hey?!

Pixxie I'm jealous too! Lozzy and Nat were due same day as me and I'm still freaking sat here full of baby :haha: though in fairness Nat couldnt have been expected to hold on any longer with two in there ha ha 

pixxie hope its the start of something for you!


----------



## Nessicle

lovely to hear from you Raquel! glad the babies are doing well and dont feel guilty I'm sure Hannah would rather have her mommy safe and able to get to her when she can :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Pixxie said:


> Nutshake had her babies!
> 
> Her facbook says 'Natalie Sheikh
> is over the moon to announce the safe arrival of our little angels at 8.15am this morning - 02.12.10 (mA). Welcome to the world Ayden Ahmed Sheikh and Inaya Shahnaz Sheikh xx '

OMG!!! Thats a few days early, she must have went into labour herself and had to have a c-sec straight away!! Congrats nat!!! Our first december babies :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Now i want to be next :growlmad::haha: I forgot i have an apt 2moro at my birthing clinic, think it must just be some routine check but going to ask for a sweep and see what they say!


----------



## cho

Congrats Nat, cant wait to see pics :) 
Kerrie i will keep my fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## spencerbear

Glad to hear little ones are ok, rachael.

oh kerrie, i hope they will give you one x


----------



## Pixxie

raquel1980 said:


> Hey all you December Dreamers! Just wanted to pop on to say congrats to everyone that has already had their babies and also to all of you still waiting - I hope you're not getting too uncomfortable now and that you can get to hospital safely with this b/oody snow! I keep checking back to see how you're all doing, can't wait to see pictures of all your little bubbas as they arrive. Keep safe and warm ladies xx
> 
> Little update on my LOs, they are doing well - Max is now at home, Hannah still in the hospital and haven't been able to see her since Monday unfortunately because of the snow - I feel so guilty thinking of her lying in the hospital without our daily cuddles (although I'm pretty sure I get more out of them that her!) and without my breastmilk. Hoping I'll be able to attempt to get to the hospital later if my OH can come home from work early and look after Max.

Nice to hear from you! Good to hear they are doing well, hope Hannah is home soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## cho

Raquel so glad your all doing well :)


----------



## Kerrieann

:flower:


raquel1980 said:


> Hey all you December Dreamers! Just wanted to pop on to say congrats to everyone that has already had their babies and also to all of you still waiting - I hope you're not getting too uncomfortable now and that you can get to hospital safely with this b/oody snow! I keep checking back to see how you're all doing, can't wait to see pictures of all your little bubbas as they arrive. Keep safe and warm ladies xx
> 
> Little update on my LOs, they are doing well - Max is now at home, Hannah still in the hospital and haven't been able to see her since Monday unfortunately because of the snow - I feel so guilty thinking of her lying in the hospital without our daily cuddles (although I'm pretty sure I get more out of them that her!) and without my breastmilk. Hoping I'll be able to attempt to get to the hospital later if my OH can come home from work early and look after Max.

They sound like they are doing fantastic hun, thanks for updating us :thumbup::flower: Hope you can get to see Hnnah later and hope shes not in for too much longer :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Glad to hear max is doing well Rachel hopefully Hannah can be home soon to complete everything!

Ness, I know it's not fair is it?! Hate this pain for nothing and don't want to tell dh and get his hopes up for it to be nothing


----------



## - Butterfly -

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies....
> here is my 36w5d bump :)

 Gorgeous photos and bump hun xx



Pixxie said:


> Morning all! :wave:
> 
> Managed to get a little sleep last night, it was broken but I think I managed about 6 hours :happydance: Was having fake contractions all night again though, had to take some paracetamol and get the hot water bottle for my back but they were still painful. Hopefully the fact they are getting more painful each night means that one night they will turn into real ones! :haha: xx

 hope it happens real soon for you hun xx



ducky1502 said:


> We have snow but not enough to snow anyone in... Think we are the only place in the country lol. Makes me a bit jealous, me and OH love the snow.
> 
> Putting up the xmas decs today :happydance:

 aww exciting putting up the decs :happydance: We haven't got that much snow either xx



raquel1980 said:


> Hey all you December Dreamers! Just wanted to pop on to say congrats to everyone that has already had their babies and also to all of you still waiting - I hope you're not getting too uncomfortable now and that you can get to hospital safely with this b/oody snow! I keep checking back to see how you're all doing, can't wait to see pictures of all your little bubbas as they arrive. Keep safe and warm ladies xx
> 
> Little update on my LOs, they are doing well - Max is now at home, Hannah still in the hospital and haven't been able to see her since Monday unfortunately because of the snow - I feel so guilty thinking of her lying in the hospital without our daily cuddles (although I'm pretty sure I get more out of them that her!) and without my breastmilk. Hoping I'll be able to attempt to get to the hospital later if my OH can come home from work early and look after Max.

Aww Rachel - so happy to hear from you. Hope Hannah will be home soon :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

So happy for Nat and her beautiful babies xxx


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> thanks guys :hugs: it helps to get it off our chests hey?!
> 
> Pixxie I'm jealous too! Lozzy and Nat were due same day as me and I'm still freaking sat here full of baby :haha: though in fairness Nat couldnt have been expected to hold on any longer with two in there ha ha
> 
> pixxie hope its the start of something for you!

least Ava will be nice and healthy when she decides to come :)


----------



## cho

cant believe we have had 22 babies and its only the 2nd!!!
Poor sherrie would have been due tomorrow :( 
Hope she is ok, did someone say she was expecting again? x


----------



## sammiwry

I did see someone saying she's expecting again and I thought I'd seen in her sig that she's expecting again but could be wrong


----------



## - Butterfly -

Well I have had my last mw appointment today and lets just say it didn't quite go as I expected. :nope:

I was kind of hoping that Rosie was engaged and I was going to ask for a sweep!!! yeah right!!:dohh:

Not only is she NOT engaged but she is now TRANSVERSE!!! :wacko: MW called the hospital and they asked would I go in as an inpatient - I was sat shaking my head. She also asked if they would routinely bring the section date forward but they said no. :nope:

So I now have to be on knicker watch!! Any sign of waters leaking I have to go straight in to labour ward. If my waters were to break and I was to feel something strange between my legs then it's likely to be the cord and I have to ring 999 put my head down and my bum up. OMG how scarey is this. :saywhat:

Hopefully none of this will happen and I will just go for my section as planned on 14th December. :baby:

No more hot curries for me! :haha:


----------



## - Butterfly -

On a lighter note - I have a mobile hairdresser coming to the house today!! I'm having a complete change of hair colour!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Pixxie said:


> Nutshake had her babies!
> 
> Her facbook says
> is over the moon to announce the safe arrival of our little angels at 8.15am this morning - 02.12.10 (mA). Welcome to the world Ayden and Inaya xx '

 Oh Congrats to Nat !!!! :yipee: Can't wait to see pics of our first "december" babies !!!! :)



raquel1980 said:


> Hey all you December Dreamers! Just wanted to pop on to say congrats to everyone that has already had their babies and also to all of you still waiting - I hope you're not getting too uncomfortable now and that you can get to hospital safely with this b/oody snow! I keep checking back to see how you're all doing, can't wait to see pictures of all your little bubbas as they arrive. Keep safe and warm ladies xx
> 
> Little update on my LOs, they are doing well - Max is now at home, Hannah still in the hospital and haven't been able to see her since Monday unfortunately because of the snow - I feel so guilty thinking of her lying in the hospital without our daily cuddles (although I'm pretty sure I get more out of them that her!) and without my breastmilk. Hoping I'll be able to attempt to get to the hospital later if my OH can come home from work early and look after Max.

 Oh Hun I hope you get to go to the hospital soon! and that Hannah will be home soon.. Lovely that Max is home :)



c.holdway said:


> cant believe we have had 22 babies and its only the 2nd!!!
> Poor sherrie would have been due tomorrow :(
> Hope she is ok, did someone say she was expecting again? x

yes she is hun.. I have seen here thread. bless her. i will post it on here.


We have just had the mobile salon over and I have had a pedicure and my eyebrows done and my friend got a pedi and my SIL a mani and pedi.. :) was lovely pamper!


----------



## wishingforbub

here is the link to sherri's thread : https://www.babyandbump.com/stillbi...291-prayers-please-pregnancy-mentioned-5.html
So happy for her :)


----------



## Pixxie

- Butterfly - said:


> Well I have had my last mw appointment today and lets just say it didn't quite go as I expected. :nope:
> 
> I was kind of hoping that Rosie was engaged and I was going to ask for a sweep!!! yeah right!!:dohh:
> 
> Not only is she NOT engaged but she is now TRANSVERSE!!! :wacko: MW called the hospital and they asked would I go in as an inpatient - I was sat shaking my head. She also asked if they would routinely bring the section date forward but they said no. :nope:
> 
> So I now have to be on knicker watch!! Any sign of waters leaking I have to go straight in to labour ward. If my waters were to break and I was to feel something strange between my legs then it's likely to be the cord and I have to ring 999 put my head down and my bum up. OMG how scarey is this. :saywhat:
> 
> Hopefully none of this will happen and I will just go for my section as planned on 14th December. :baby:
> 
> No more hot curries for me! :haha:

Oh no! hope you just get your section as planned xx


----------



## sammiwry

Butterfly, fingers crossed Rosie stays put until her planned arrival. I'd be worried to be told that without your past :-(

Me and rox have started on the choccie digestives to cheer ourselves up!

Codeine won't be a problem this far along will it? It's the codeine I was prescribed when my sciatica really flared up by the labour ward dr but it's all we have in the house until hopefully dh gets home with paracetomal


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Butterfly... hope all will be ok and your LO stays put til your section date..and those waters stay intact ! :) xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh god butterfly, ive got everything crossed for you hun, hope she stays put till ur section :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

OMG I have just been googling - stupid stupid me.:dohh:

I never realised to be honest how serious this is.:cry:


----------



## Pixxie

- Butterfly - said:


> OMG I have just been googling - stupid stupid me.:dohh:
> 
> I never realised to be honest how serious this is.:cry:

:hugs: don't worry hun if you go into labour they will just have to bring your section forward, they wont let anything happen to bubs xxx


----------



## wishingforbub

yes Butterfly, try not to worry... Pixxie is right.. they will just have to bring it forward. Try not to stress, maybe bubs will turn anyway soon..she is just teasing you :)
:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Butterfly what a little monkey Rosie is!! Dont worry as Pixxie said they'll just do a section straightaway but hopefully she'll hang on til your planned date :hugs: 

Kerrie fx for your appt tonight! 

Yeah Sherri is pregnant again I really hope this LO stays put for her can't believe it was august little Devon was born! 

Sammi yeah it's rubbish hun good to know my bump buddy is still preggers with me :) 

I decided to iron some baby clothes and go through my hospital bag again and I feel better now gonna go for a nap soon! 

You will be fine to take the codeine! 

I'm having a glass of red wine tonight hopefully help me sleep!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Just to let you lovely ladies know my bubbies are here. My waters broke at 4am, had my section and babies at 8.15am. They are doing well and I'm knackered but overjoyed! My boy Ayden was born first at 5 lbs 8 oz, my girl Inaya was born at 5lb 7 oz. He had some breathing difficulty at the start but all is fine :) will update properly when I get home and settle, will probably be in for 2 or 3 days. Lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Everything will be fine butterfly :hugs: they would just do a section straight away if any problems arise earlier! :hugs:

Ness enjoy ur nap and ur wine later :happydance:


----------



## Kerrieann

Congratualtions nat, what lovely weights they both are too, cant wait to see pics!! You had the first december babies :happydance: :flower:


----------



## Mizze

ducky1502 said:


> We have snow but not enough to snow anyone in... Think we are the only place in the country lol. Makes me a bit jealous, me and OH love the snow.
> 
> Putting up the xmas decs today :happydance:

We dont have as much as a snowflake! 



Pixxie said:


> Nutshake had her babies!
> 
> Her facbook says 'Natalie Sheikh
> is over the moon to announce the safe arrival of our little angels at 8.15am this morning - 02.12.10 (mA). Welcome to the world Ayden Ahmed Sheikh and Inaya Shahnaz Sheikh xx '

Oh wow wow wow! She must have gone early. How lovely!!



raquel1980 said:


> Hey all you December Dreamers! Just wanted to pop on to say congrats to everyone that has already had their babies and also to all of you still waiting - I hope you're not getting too uncomfortable now and that you can get to hospital safely with this b/oody snow! I keep checking back to see how you're all doing, can't wait to see pictures of all your little bubbas as they arrive. Keep safe and warm ladies xx
> 
> Little update on my LOs, they are doing well - Max is now at home, Hannah still in the hospital and haven't been able to see her since Monday unfortunately because of the snow - I feel so guilty thinking of her lying in the hospital without our daily cuddles (although I'm pretty sure I get more out of them that her!) and without my breastmilk. Hoping I'll be able to attempt to get to the hospital later if my OH can come home from work early and look after Max.

Rachel thank you for the update - im so pleased your babies are doing so well - Im so happy about Hannah especially - It must be very hard to be without her at the moment so I hope you get to see her and cuddle her soon. :hugs:



- Butterfly - said:


> Well I have had my last mw appointment today and lets just say it didn't quite go as I expected. :nope:
> 
> I was kind of hoping that Rosie was engaged and I was going to ask for a sweep!!! yeah right!!:dohh:
> 
> Not only is she NOT engaged but she is now TRANSVERSE!!! :wacko: MW called the hospital and they asked would I go in as an inpatient - I was sat shaking my head. She also asked if they would routinely bring the section date forward but they said no. :nope:
> 
> So I now have to be on knicker watch!! Any sign of waters leaking I have to go straight in to labour ward. If my waters were to break and I was to feel something strange between my legs then it's likely to be the cord and I have to ring 999 put my head down and my bum up. OMG how scarey is this. :saywhat:
> 
> Hopefully none of this will happen and I will just go for my section as planned on 14th December. :baby:
> 
> No more hot curries for me! :haha:

Oh my Butterfly! :hugs: 



- Butterfly - said:


> OMG I have just been googling - stupid stupid me.:dohh:
> 
> I never realised to be honest how serious this is.:cry:

DONT stress yourself out honey - you know how google can be but dont forget Kelly's (I think its Kelly) last baby was transverse which is why they went for a c-section and I think her current LO is transverse or might be and all was fine. 

Remember 1) you are full term now and 2) you and the midwife know about it so it wont come as a shock and you can react quickly if labour comes on. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Mizze xxx


----------



## Mizze

Nut_Shake said:


> Just to let you lovely ladies know my bubbies are here. My waters broke at 4am, had my section and babies at 8.15am. They are doing well and I'm knackered but overjoyed! My boy Ayden was born first at 5 lbs 8 oz, my girl Inaya was born at 5lb 7 oz. He had some breathing difficulty at the start but all is fine :) will update properly when I get home and settle, will probably be in for 2 or 3 days. Lots of love to you all xxxx

Nat - how lovely and what good weights. So pleased all is now fine. 

Lovely to hear from you. :hugs:

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats nat! Can't wait to see pics! What good weights for them too!!

Don't worry ness I'm still deffinately pregnant! Dh is home with paracetomal but I've already had the codeine which has eased off the pain so false hope yet again :-(


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Kerrie! Looking forward to that wine just hope I can stop at one glass :haha: 

Thanks for updating Nat!! So happy for you and fab weights! Good to hear Ayden is fine now!xxxx


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Nat congratulations !!! what lovely weights :) and hope you are ok... xxx


----------



## Nessicle

:hugs: Sammi hope we go into labour over the course of the next week xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Nut_Shake said:


> Just to let you lovely ladies know my bubbies are here. My waters broke at 4am, had my section and babies at 8.15am. They are doing well and I'm knackered but overjoyed! My boy Ayden was born first at 5 lbs 8 oz, my girl Inaya was born at 5lb 7 oz. He had some breathing difficulty at the start but all is fine :) will update properly when I get home and settle, will probably be in for 2 or 3 days. Lots of love to you all xxxx

Congrats hun, what fantastic weights! Can't wait to see pics! Take care and get as much rest as you can :hug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks ladies - your support is invaluable. It feels like she's moved again and I've either got a bottom or head up over my belly button. She is a right little bugger already!!! phew!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nats - thank you so much for coming on and updating us. So happy for you. Your babies are perfect weights hun. Hope you're home soon xx


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon ladies - :wohoo: our first December babies!! congratulations Nat.


I am tucked up on the sofa for the afternoon I think. I have been running around all morning and am now a little tired.

Still no pram -but I have had an email from the company explaining they havent been able to get deliveries out since Monday - fair play they are covered in snow in Aberdeenshire. It will probably arrive sometime next week assuming the weather eases off a little by then.

I had my pregnancy massage today - GOD it was amazing!! She used something called Birch Arnica - fabulous. It took an hour included some Bowen techniques as well as the massage and cost me £28!!! Fabulous. She does other treatments which I have my eye on now! She was a qualified mw too which meant I felt really comfortable with her. So relaxed now.

Got my flu shot (finally) too at the Dr's. Ummmed and arrrred but went with it in the end. It will give us protection until this flu season has finished. 

Got all my veg in for mammoth cooking session planned for tomorrow! :) 

Ness sorry you are having a hard time - oh and give your OH a swift boot up the arse from me!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww glad you got pampered Mizze xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh shame Mizze... still no pram :( well at least they have a good excuse :)
Oh that massage sounds lush !!!! I want one !!!!!!

My DH went away last night all the way to freezing Norway! This baby better behave and wait for daddy to come home on monday night !! :)


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> :hugs: Sammi hope we go into labour over the course of the next week xx

I really hope so


----------



## lozzy21

Ness i know its crap not being able to sleep and being uncomfortable but id have rather gone 2 weeks overdue than have Niamh in special care hooked up to an iv like she was, Ava is in the best place for now :hugs:


----------



## raquel1980

Nut_Shake said:


> Just to let you lovely ladies know my bubbies are here. My waters broke at 4am, had my section and babies at 8.15am. They are doing well and I'm knackered but overjoyed! My boy Ayden was born first at 5 lbs 8 oz, my girl Inaya was born at 5lb 7 oz. He had some breathing difficulty at the start but all is fine :) will update properly when I get home and settle, will probably be in for 2 or 3 days. Lots of love to you all xxxx

Congratulations Nat, what fantastic weights!! Hope you're not too sore after your section, get yourself up and walking as soon as you can is my advice, think it helped me get back on my feet again.


----------



## Kerrieann

Lozzy hows niamh? how the bf going?


----------



## samantha.xo

OMG! Nutshakes had her babies?!?! I was only speaking to her two days ago aboutwhen her section was and bumpy pics!!! Someone update me please :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Samantha there isn't much to update on nut_shakes twins other than what she wrote a page or two ago herself


----------



## YoungNImum

Kerrieann said:


> Heres my 40 week bump pic :cry::cry::cry::growlmad:
> 
> View attachment 142457

Your huge i bet you cant wait to get pushing :hugs:



Pixxie said:


> Nutshake had her babies!
> 
> Her facbook says 'Natalie Sheikh
> is over the moon to announce the safe arrival of our little angels at 8.15am this morning - 02.12.10 (mA). Welcome to the world Ayden Ahmed Sheikh and Inaya Shahnaz Sheikh xx '

:happydance:



raquel1980 said:
 

> Hey all you December Dreamers! Just wanted to pop on to say congrats to everyone that has already had their babies and also to all of you still waiting - I hope you're not getting too uncomfortable now and that you can get to hospital safely with this b/oody snow! I keep checking back to see how you're all doing, can't wait to see pictures of all your little bubbas as they arrive. Keep safe and warm ladies xx
> 
> Little update on my LOs, they are doing well - Max is now at home, Hannah still in the hospital and haven't been able to see her since Monday unfortunately because of the snow - I feel so guilty thinking of her lying in the hospital without our daily cuddles (although I'm pretty sure I get more out of them that her!) and without my breastmilk. Hoping I'll be able to attempt to get to the hospital later if my OH can come home from work early and look after Max.

Im sure you cant wait to have little hannah home aswell as max :hugs:



Nut_Shake said:


> Just to let you lovely ladies know my bubbies are here. My waters broke at 4am, had my section and babies at 8.15am. They are doing well and I'm knackered but overjoyed! My boy Ayden was born first at 5 lbs 8 oz, my girl Inaya was born at 5lb 7 oz. He had some breathing difficulty at the start but all is fine :) will update properly when I get home and settle, will probably be in for 2 or 3 days. Lots of love to you all xxxx

Oh lovely hope your feeling ok, and cant wait to see your pair of babies :hugs:


----------



## YoungNImum

Well we have no snow here :( just plenty of ice. 
I was abit suprised to find out my baby is now 3/5 engaged, that would explain the pain iv been getting down there, Been sleeping with my hot water bottle all this week.


----------



## cho

Me , DH an Bradley were all watching thr Grinch then Bardley went missing and we found him in bed asleep all tucked in lol so adorable!


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> Me , DH an Bradley were all watching thr Grinch then Bardley went missing and we found him in bed asleep all tucked in lol so adorable!

Awww bless him!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Mizze :flower: that massage sounds awesome! 

Lozzy yeah I know I feel guilty complaining and I'm so glad and lucky she wasnt born prem etc Im just frustrated, bored being snowed in with no visitors or anything to do and in pain everyday, I know it will be over soon though and have my baby :flower:,

I've text my midwife about the swelling in my right foot it's really swollen and I can't bend my toes and it's painful to the touch - she's not got back to me yet but thought I'd best text to check!


----------



## Nessicle

Aw that's so cute Charlotte!


----------



## wishingforbub

So cute charlotte !! :) 
Ness ouchie to your foot :( hope you will hear back from the midwife soon. xxx


----------



## Nessicle

She's asked me to go see her tomorrow with a urine sample - sure it's nothing but it never goes down, even first thing in the morning it's majorly swollen! Will have to get a taxi there as not risking the bus!


----------



## spencerbear

Thanks for the update Nat, they were good weights and congratulations again.

I cant seem to stop crying today, just randomly as well.


----------



## sammiwry

Ness hope it goes ok tomorrow


----------



## Mizze

All of a sudden im so very tired - how odd

Ness - definately did the right thing calling the midwife. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Emma :hugs: tiredness and hormones I'm the same but least I don't have any other kiddies to lol after so can at least have a nap I suppose! 

Thanks Sammi - sure it's just one of those pregnancy things but it's significantly more swollen than the other foot so best to get it checked I suppose!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Mizze! Seeing her Tuesday anyway so just bringing the appt forward it's at a different surgery so it'll be a nice trip out for me lol! Have a lay down hun yor body is telling you to rest x


----------



## sammiwry

Like you say best to get it checked out hopefully it's nothing but water retention


----------



## wishingforbub

Ness all should be ok.. it's probably just Ava putting pressure on your body causing the swelling, but best to get it checked out. And yes def take a taxi ! :)

Oh Mizze, I know the feeling! I am so sleepy all the time, I guess it's because I am not sleeping much during the night :) yay 37 weeks for us tomorrow ! full term woohoo :yipee:


----------



## Mizze

Ness I am cwtched up on the sofa with my rlt and chocolate ginger biscuits and my fluffy dressing gown.

Am pissed off at this -https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/476368-singleton-hospital-swansea-wales.html

I know its me, I know its a perfectly reasonable question to ask and have answered but I dont have a choice about which hospital to give birth in, in the next month and I dont want to hear that there are lots of "horror stories" especially since that hasnt been my experience so far or that of my family or friends.

And breathe......... 

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

Nut_Shake said:


> Just to let you lovely ladies know my bubbies are here. My waters broke at 4am, had my section and babies at 8.15am. They are doing well and I'm knackered but overjoyed! My boy Ayden was born first at 5 lbs 8 oz, my girl Inaya was born at 5lb 7 oz. He had some breathing difficulty at the start but all is fine :) will update properly when I get home and settle, will probably be in for 2 or 3 days. Lots of love to you all xxxx

Congrats on the first official Dreamers! :dance: They are fantastic weights, can't wait to see pictures xxx

I got tired before and went for a lie down, I was asleep for 2 and a half hours and now I feel worse :( Generally feeling a bit odd today, not having BH now but my belly is definitely feeling weird... wish LO would hurry up out already!


----------



## Mizze

wishingforbub said:


> Ness all should be ok.. it's probably just Ava putting pressure on your body causing the swelling, but best to get it checked out. And yes def take a taxi ! :)
> 
> Oh Mizze, I know the feeling! I am so sleepy all the time, I guess it's because I am not sleeping much during the night :) yay 37 weeks for us tomorrow ! full term woohoo :yipee:

I know full term - :wohoo: :wohoo: 

:yipee: for us!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## EmyDra

Can't believe Nat's twins are here, and fantastic weights :D!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Bloody rox, she split her claw on tuesday and let me clean it up to have a look, she's just come back in with her paw looking bloody again and she's obviously caught it again but won't let me near it :-(


----------



## cho

Is anyone planning a water birth? If so, do you deliver the placenta in the water too?


----------



## Pixxie

c.holdway said:


> Is anyone planning a water birth? If so, do you deliver the placenta in the water too?

I am! :thumbup: No you get out to deliver the placenta xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hairdresser has just left!! My hair looks very red lol hope DH likes it! xx


----------



## sammiwry

Why did Russia get to host the world cup :-(


----------



## cho

Pixxie said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone planning a water birth? If so, do you deliver the placenta in the water too?
> 
> I am! :thumbup: No you get out to deliver the placenta xxxClick to expand...

Oh right, do you have to?
I am sat trying to get this baby anterior, i have just googled and i have to start trying properly lol!


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Hairdresser has just left!! My hair looks very red lol hope DH likes it! xx

Sounds Fab Butterfly. I used to dye mine red all the time - I loved it. I love red hair. :thumbup::thumbup:

Its very short now so roots show so quick so I just dye it brown to hide my greys!! 



sammiwry said:


> Why did Russia get to host the world cup :-(

Oooh - Do you think Putin knew?? - he didnt even bother to go!

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

My OH isn't happy lol course he knew beforehand!


----------



## sammiwry

I think it just the usual corrupt FIFA


----------



## EmyDra

sammiwry said:


> Why did Russia get to host the world cup :-(

Because we have a dicky free-media.

Wasn't it persumed Putin was head of a corrupt mafia-state yesterday? Oh, he SO knew.


----------



## Tierney

Congratulations Nat on the safe arrival of the twins xx

Gutted my midwife appointment has been cancelled until next Thursday because of the weather!

At least my maternity leave has started today so no more work for the next 12 months!


----------



## Pixxie

c.holdway said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone planning a water birth? If so, do you deliver the placenta in the water too?
> 
> I am! :thumbup: No you get out to deliver the placenta xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh right, do you have to?
> I am sat trying to get this baby anterior, i have just googled and i have to start trying properly lol!Click to expand...

Yea my midwife said if you deliver it in the pool then they can't tell if it's all out so they have to do it on dry land! You have a good 20mins before the placenta comes though she said so they wont be rushing you out. 

I'm trying to turn mine too! Awquard madam :haha: xxx


----------



## cho

Pixxie said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone planning a water birth? If so, do you deliver the placenta in the water too?
> 
> I am! :thumbup: No you get out to deliver the placenta xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh right, do you have to?
> I am sat trying to get this baby anterior, i have just googled and i have to start trying properly lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Yea my midwife said if you deliver it in the pool then they can't tell if it's all out so they have to do it on dry land! You have a good 20mins before the placenta comes though she said so they wont be rushing you out.
> 
> I'm trying to turn mine too! Awquard madam :haha: xxxClick to expand...

Oh ok.
What have you tried with turning, its so uncomfortable, back straight ect.
Have you tried head to knees, how they expect you to do that for 45 mins! beyond me!


----------



## cho

I think its suppose to be hard to turn them after they have engaged!
And also apparently they are genuinly late because they cant engage easily, great!


----------



## Pixxie

c.holdway said:


> Oh ok.
> What have you tried with turning, its so uncomfortable, back straight ect.
> Have you tried head to knees, how they expect you to do that for 45 mins! beyond me!

I've just been sitting on chairs/sofa with legs open and lent over, resting elbows on the table or on my knees and have stopped lying on my back in bed. I'm going to try straddling a chair and leaning forward slightly while watching TV later. I agree its horribly uncomfortable! I think kneeling on the floor with elbows resting on a chair is just as good as kneeling on the floor and will be more comfortable. I've only been trying since Tuesday but she is already facing more inwards than outwards now so it must be a posture thing with me xxx


----------



## cho

Does your belly have a soft bit sometimes in the middle, im not good at judgeing where he is so i wont probably be able to tell if he turns, i can feel what makes him uncomfy though and i guess thats what he needs!


----------



## cho

Has anyone else not got milk in yet, well leaking?


----------



## mummyclo

so i finally gave in to the slow and xpencive hospital internet! congrats to nat!
will do my birth story this evening, when i can't sleep :(
hopefully freddie will wake up to feed soon before they start buging me, hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## cho

ooh cant wait to hear chloe :) xxx


----------



## Mizze

Tierney said:


> Congratulations Nat on the safe arrival of the twins xx
> 
> Gutted my midwife appointment has been cancelled until next Thursday because of the weather!
> 
> At least my maternity leave has started today so no more work for the next 12 months!

Congrats on starting maternity leave - its a lovely feeling isnt it!




mummyclo said:


> so i finally gave in to the slow and xpencive hospital internet! congrats to nat!
> will do my birth story this evening, when i can't sleep :(
> hopefully freddie will wake up to feed soon before they start buging me, hope everyone is ok x x x


Hi Chloe - how is everything with you and Freddie?

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

c.holdway said:


> Does your belly have a soft bit sometimes in the middle, im not good at judgeing where he is so i wont probably be able to tell if he turns, i can feel what makes him uncomfy though and i guess thats what he needs!

Yes when I lay down too my bump dipped in the middle, the midwife was telling her student that that's a classic sign of back to back presentation. Today though I can feel a hard ridge running down the left hand side of bump, just off centre from top to bottom. The midwife said if you feel that then it's the baby's back. 



mummyclo said:


> so i finally gave in to the slow and xpencive hospital internet! congrats to nat!
> will do my birth story this evening, when i can't sleep :(
> hopefully freddie will wake up to feed soon before they start buging me, hope everyone is ok x x x

Aw nice to hear from you, hope you don't have to be in hospital much longer :hugs: xx


----------



## Pixxie

c.holdway said:


> Has anyone else not got milk in yet, well leaking?

Have you tired giving them a squeeze? Mine don't leak but I can get colostum out if I squeeze xxx


----------



## cho

yer tried squeezing, nothing :(
Im still indecisive about BF yet anyway so its not a big issue for me, just wondered:shrug:
No i dont have a hard ridge


----------



## sammiwry

Charlotte I dont have milk in as far as im aware and when I squeeze nothing comes out. I'm not going to panic yet though but I do want to try bf


----------



## - Butterfly -

c.holdway said:


> yer tried squeezing, nothing :(
> Im still indecisive about BF yet anyway so its not a big issue for me, just wondered:shrug:
> No i dont have a hard ridge

 I'm not getting anything either and I don't think I did before Mollie was born but soon started when she was here :thumbup:


----------



## Pixxie

c.holdway said:


> yer tried squeezing, nothing :(
> Im still indecisive about BF yet anyway so its not a big issue for me, just wondered:shrug:
> No i dont have a hard ridge

You will get it after bubs is born then, some people don't get it until after, it won't affect your chances of BFing

Bubs will be back to back or to the side then, stay tilting forward as much as possible because the gravity will pull bubs around the right way xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Cheesed pasta for dinner for me :-(

Hopefully will see Harry potter Monday instead and shall try persuading the parents to get me pizza hut too...


----------



## Pixxie

Oooh go see HP if you can, it's really good! xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> Oooh go see HP if you can, it's really good! xxx

Was meant to go tonight with my parents as dh has hisnwork Xmas do but roads are too bad to go as they have a 30 mile trip to mine :-( so I'm now stuck home alone with a sleepy puppy :-(


----------



## WILSMUM

I didn't leak at all before having Ailsa, would get a few drops of colustrum if I squeezed them but hardly anything at all! I tried bf her but she was really unsettled that first night and just wanted to feed constantly so after about 36 hrs I started bottle feeding her instead and I obviously didn't really have any milk cause I still haven't really leaked (I noticed a small dry patch on my pjs one morning and the same again on my bra one evening and thats been it) and I've not needed breast pads at all. My boobs did go hard and felt quite bruised a week ago but now they're pretty much back to normal. So I know i've made the right decision. I didn't seem to have much milk with DS either and the extra blood loss I sustained with Ailsa didn't help my chances of successfully breast feeding this time.


----------



## sammiwry

Cheesey pasta done, Flubber on all set for a lonely night in :-( wish I hadn't let dh talk me into having the sweet Thai chilli sensations earlier :-(


----------



## Pixxie

I'm going to have to go to the shop for chocolate, OH said he would get me some but he won't be back for a couple of hours and I can't wait that long :haha: Giant mint aero for me! 

LO has been unusually quiet today, she keeps nudging me to let me know she's ok but she's normally all over the place. 

Must stop getting excited about possible labour signs, it's only prolonging the torture :rofl: xx


----------



## cho

sammiwry said:


> Cheesey pasta done, Flubber on all set for a lonely night in :-( wish I hadn't let dh talk me into having the sweet Thai chilli sensations earlier :-(

I am getting HB thinking of eating them lol


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Cheesey pasta done, Flubber on all set for a lonely night in :-( wish I hadn't let dh talk me into having the sweet Thai chilli sensations earlier :-(
> 
> I am getting HB thinking of eating them lolClick to expand...

I'd pause Flubber and walk to the shop as it's only 3 mins walk away but there's nowhere tie rox up so I shall go without more :-(


----------



## ducky1502

Xmas decs up :) just snuggling up to watch a film together.

Looking forward to reading your birth story chloe.


----------



## Mincholada

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! LOOOOOOVE getting up to dreamer baby news and now the twins are here! whoop! congrats nat!!! such lovely weights and names! :flower:

hope you have a good recovery and get out with them soon!

guess they didn't want to wait to share their birthday with my last work day. :haha: although.... there is still like a 0.05% chance that today might be my last work day IF my baby decides to come... which is sooooo not going to happen :coffee:

gonna read back on today's news in a minute.

sorry to hear about your failed appointment yesterday kerri! that is just very frustrating. FX'd for you that LO will come on its own now before you can get a new appointment.

my MW appointment was okay yesterday. it did however bring negative thoughts to my mind. maybe i was a little naive, but i really hadn't thought about the possibility of an induction and that's what we talked about yesterday. baby was not very low, but not very high either and MW just told me how things will go once i go overdue. with 41 weeks they will do a bio-physical exam (nonstress test & ultrasound) and with 41.5 weeks she said they will likely induce... having to be induced will mean a lot of extra $$$ out of my pocket that i don't have, as i would have to go to the hospital then and don't have insurance to cover that. plus i'm so comfortable in my birth center environment now. i have not set foot into a hospital down here & the thought of PIT dripping into me or the need of an epidural or section just freak me out tbh. of course i had thought about how it'll be when baby will get stuck or labor not progress while in the birth center and i would have to transfer to the hospital to not put her or me at risk, but somehow that thinking was different. :dohh: well, lots of praying she'll come out before then!

also MW told me i'm supposed to have somebody stay with me for three days postpartum. now i already know that that's not going to happen. even if my parents make it on time and will be here, they are staying in a hotel about 25 min away and they might come over for a couple of hours each day, but not stay during the night and my friend has to work, so that's going to be interesting. :shrug:

well, positive thoughts up and it'll all work out somehow. maybe i'll finally knock on neighbors door and make use of their offer of helping me if i need help with anything.


----------



## lozzy21

Shes doing fine thanks kerri, breastfeeding is hit and miss. Still need to use a nipple shield and because she was being bottle fed in special care when my milk came in i can feed her for two hours and shes still hungry so shes getting topped up with a bottle.


----------



## sammiwry

Rox isn't finding Flubber interesting


----------



## Pixxie

What do we think, any difference? 

38 weeks
https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02245.jpg

37 weeks
https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02228.jpg


----------



## till bob

Kerrieann said:


> My tickers lying :haha:

 omg u have really dropped hun hopefully not to long now xx



Nut_Shake said:


> Just to let you lovely ladies know my bubbies are here. My waters broke at 4am, had my section and babies at 8.15am. They are doing well and I'm knackered but overjoyed! My boy Ayden was born first at 5 lbs 8 oz, my girl Inaya was born at 5lb 7 oz. He had some breathing difficulty at the start but all is fine :) will update properly when I get home and settle, will probably be in for 2 or 3 days. Lots of love to you all xxxx

thats so amazin hun u did so well keepin them in there aslong as u did lots of love to ur little family xx



c.holdway said:


> Has anyone else not got milk in yet, well leaking?

me i havent got any at all but i didnt with tilly either even wen id had her never had any leakin or needed breast pads x

hope u girls r ok im in agony tonite with my back think its cause iv put my decs and tree up today over doin things again got an app at hospital tomoro to get checked over again not lookin forward to travellin in the snow its awful we cant even get on and off our drive great stuff we wish for these things then just moan wen its here lol hope wen i come on again tomoro we have another dreamer fx its u kerrie lol hugs to everyone feelin crap today x


----------



## sammiwry

Looks lower to me Pixxie


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls :flower:

Many, many Congratulations to Nat & her Husband on the birth of their babies :cloud9::baby::baby::cloud9:

Have I missed anything else? :shrug: Been at my 'pre-op' appointment today :thumbup: Its all so real now! :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Don't think you've missed much Kelly, it's been quite quiet today. 

How did pre-op go?


----------



## cho

pixxie your bump has dropped i think x


----------



## Nessicle

Evening girls! 

Hope you're all ok? 

I have a dip in my bump - Ava is laying with her back to the left side and feet out to the right! I spend a lot of time leaning forward on my gym ball cos it's brill for backache, but she hasnt turned her back to the front yet. 

I don't have any leaking from my boobs I sometimes get a tiny couple of droplets if I squeeze but most of the time nothing! 

Chloe lovely to hear from you! Can't wait to hear your birth story! 

Pixxie you've defo dropped! 

Well me and OH have had a chinese and I've had a really small glass of red wine - in fact it was half a glass and I really enjoyed it! I'm laid in bed now very tired so gonna go to bed about 9pm. Mw tomorrow to get this foot swelling checked out at 3pm!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Quiet tonight ladies!!

My little madam has gone transverse again!! She's such a fidget bottom. I'm really surprised there's that much room in there to keep changing position. :shrug:


----------



## Tierney

Mizze said:


> Tierney said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Nat on the safe arrival of the twins xx
> 
> Gutted my midwife appointment has been cancelled until next Thursday because of the weather!
> 
> At least my maternity leave has started today so no more work for the next 12 months!
> 
> Congrats on starting maternity leave - its a lovely feeling isnt it!
> 
> Thanks hun, It sure is, just need bubs to arrive now xClick to expand...


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> Evening girls!
> 
> Hope you're all ok?
> 
> I have a dip in my bump - Ava is laying with her back to the left side and feet out to the right! I spend a lot of time leaning forward on my gym ball cos it's brill for backache, but she hasnt turned her back to the front yet.
> 
> I don't have any leaking from my boobs I sometimes get a tiny couple of droplets if I squeeze but most of the time nothing!
> 
> Chloe lovely to hear from you! Can't wait to hear your birth story!
> 
> Pixxie you've defo dropped!
> 
> Well me and OH have had a chinese and I've had a really small glass of red wine - in fact it was half a glass and I really enjoyed it! I'm laid in bed now very tired so gonna go to bed about 9pm. Mw tomorrow to get this foot swelling checked out at 3pm!

 Is OH not going out then? Glad you enjoyed your wine. I'm sure it's good that you can feel Ava's back to the side. :thumbup:


----------



## Tierney

God I am rubbish at using the quote function on here, I darent even attempt the multi quote would not know where to start!


----------



## Nessicle

Tierney I love your avatar piccie!


----------



## Nessicle

Butterfly they've decided to go out for a curry tomorrow instead - that's fine he's on stiff instruction not to have more than a few bottles of beer in case I go into labour (wishful thinking perhaps...?!) x


----------



## lozzy21

Think i might have a jd and coke tonight, what you think?


----------



## Tierney

Nessicle said:


> Tierney I love your avatar piccie!


Thanks hun, got it done at meet your baby in Leeds thanks for recommending them, it was amazing! x


----------



## Nessicle

Sounds like a plan to me Lozzy! I'm looking forward to a large vino once I've had Ava didn't want anything more than half a small glass tonight I'd have felt guilty having more lol


----------



## Nessicle

Tierney said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Tierney I love your avatar piccie!
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, got it done at meet your baby in Leeds thanks for recommending them, it was amazing! xClick to expand...

Ah yeah I remember now! Glad you enjoyed it hun I really liked it there too :) x


----------



## YoungNImum

c.holdway said:


> Is anyone planning a water birth? If so, do you deliver the placenta in the water too?

Im wonting a water birth, and one of my older sisters had one an i actually asked her this question the other day, she said once she had her son the MW said to her could she deliever the placenta in the water, but she said once she had her son in her arms she kept sliping down in the water, so she asked if she could deliever it on the bed and the MW said yes.



lozzy21 said:


> Think i might have a jd and coke tonight, what you think?

I say go for it :thumbup:

Well OH an i are planning on spending tomoz painting the new house and getting the sofa collected :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh I love buying housey stuff enjoy youngNImum!


----------



## YoungNImum

Nessicle said:


> Ooh I love buying housey stuff enjoy youngNImum!

Thanks, just need a fridge/freezer n washer, get the painting done then we can move in cant wait to get babies room done and have everything sitting nice for him/her :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

NImum if you haven't got a fridge/freezer already can I make a suggestion you check the size of each section? We have a largish fridge, but our freezer section is tiny which in this weather isn't helpful as there's not a lot of food left in it!


So much for my mums promise shed be on facebook to keep me company :-(


----------



## xkirstyx

evening! massive congrats to nat, cant wait to see pics and cant wait to read chloes birth story :)

iv had a busy day 2day jack got his 1st proper haircut he looks so grown up! then i went to town as iv ran out of rlt then was at my mw app, everything is fine and baby is sitting at brim,

ness i have a small bottle of wine waiting on me here think ill have half 2day and half another day.

getting my haircut tomorow :D

now the countdown has started, 9days 2go come on baby get out!!!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> Don't think you've missed much Kelly, it's been quite quiet today.
> 
> How did pre-op go?

Thanks for asking :hugs:

It all went well, just went through all that will happen on the day & afterwards :flower:

She said that recovery should be much better for me if I havent laboured this time :thumbup: Im really pleased about that....Now LO:baby: just you wait until Monday :winkwink:


----------



## spencerbear

c.holdway said:


> Has anyone else not got milk in yet, well leaking?

I havent had any leaking, not even when i try.



lozzy21 said:


> Think i might have a jd and coke tonight, what you think?

Lol you go for it, cant wait till i can have one.

Glad your pre op went well.


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> Evening girls!
> 
> Hope you're all ok?
> 
> I have a dip in my bump - Ava is laying with her back to the left side and feet out to the right! I spend a lot of time leaning forward on my gym ball cos it's brill for backache, but she hasnt turned her back to the front yet.
> 
> I don't have any leaking from my boobs I sometimes get a tiny couple of droplets if I squeeze but most of the time nothing!
> 
> Chloe lovely to hear from you! Can't wait to hear your birth story!
> 
> Pixxie you've defo dropped!
> 
> Well me and OH have had a chinese and I've had a really small glass of red wine - in fact it was half a glass and I really enjoyed it! I'm laid in bed now very tired so gonna go to bed about 9pm. Mw tomorrow to get this foot swelling checked out at 3pm!

I read on the web that that's optimum position for bubs to be in! That's how LO is lay now because I've been tilting forward but when I slouch she turns back around :dohh: 

I have a horrible pain in the back of my ribs, like a stitch :nope: I think it's from all the leaning forward. I might give up and just lean forward for all my labour instead :haha: Oh god I'm so uncomfortable, I just want this baby out already :hissy: 

I cracked and started with the clary sage oil :blush: had a bath with it in yesterday and today massaged some into my bump but apart from me and OH enjoying the smell it hasn't done anything :dohh: xx


----------



## lozzy21

Mmmmmm id forgot how hummy jd was


----------



## Nessicle

So Avas current position is the best for labour then?!

I went to bed about 9.30pm and managed about 2 hours sleep :( wide awake! My Chinese has laid funny on my tummy too :sick: so just having a peppermint tea to try settle it! 

Just got my Sex and the City box set to keep me company! 

Xx


----------



## sammiwry

I can hear crunching snow so im hoping that's dh about to get in...

Ness I've found our local Chinese doesn't agree me, went to a Chinese back at my mum and dads for my birthday and was fine though


----------



## Nessicle

Aw is he home now then? 

Ive ordered the same thing from there loads though - think it's just cos Ava keeps ramming her bum into my stomach it's so painful cos she weighed her head on my cervix at the same time ouch! It's getting more painful by the day :(


----------



## sammiwry

Yea he's home now trying to get rox to make him dinner


----------



## Nessicle

Ha ha gosh I hate being up through the night it's so boring!


----------



## sammiwry

I know! Just made him a sandwich to try and get him to shut up about how hungry how he is cos he had no dinner. Rox is now watching him as she wants it


----------



## sammiwry

Typical, made him a ham and cheese sandwich, (he wanted roast mince and Yorkshire puds) he's eaten and now snoring his head off and I still can't sleep


----------



## spencerbear

Nessicle said:


> So Avas current position is the best for labour then?!
> 
> I went to bed about 9.30pm and managed about 2 hours sleep :( wide awake! My Chinese has laid funny on my tummy too :sick: so just having a peppermint tea to try settle it!
> 
> Just got my Sex and the City box set to keep me company!
> 
> Xx

Ive been watching that too and shameless, thank god for tv series box sets 

I find myself saving all my programmes during the evening and recording loads more, just so i have somethign to get me through the night.


Sammi - Do you ever get annoyed cause he is sleeping and you cant, i do. I know its not his fault i cant sleep but it drives me mad, even more so if i wake him up in morning and he says he is tired!!!! Really!!


----------



## sammiwry

Only tonight as I was just drifting off after letting rox out when he came in :-( I'd go and try sleeping on the sofa but we gave rox the sofa duvet to have as her bed so I'd freeze.


----------



## Nessicle

Oh Emma totally feel annoyed and resentful towards OH thatch can sleep and I can't - I'm even jealous he can turn over so easily lol, he had a strop with himself cos he couldnt get comfy or sleep - err now you know how I feel mate! Add to that a little person in your belly invading your lung space or peeing 6 times a night and you can try to understand how hard it is for us to sleep! 

And thank god for box sets and virgin+ and tv choice on demand!


----------



## cho

Morning girls, well i spent all night back straight on all fours ect, trying to get baby to turn, well i got into bed and felt really ill, Then all of a sudden he must have started to try turn back and OMG it killed he tried about 4 times where i could feel him pushing on everything but where i was on my side i dont think he had enough room to turn fully :(
When i got up this morning he done it again, so hoping if i carry on today he will do it :)


----------



## cho

7 days for me to go :happydance: xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats Charlotte on 39 weeks and to all those who have gone up a week today !! :)
Its FULL TERM for me today :yipee: as well as for Mizze!!! yay!!! :)


----------



## cho

Well congrats on full term :) to you and Mizze


----------



## wishingforbub

thanks Charlotte...what position is your bubs in???


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats on full term Mizze and wishing!

Charlotte I always get reminded by my mum how painful and ill she felt when I turned breech late on :-(

Ness 38 weeks


----------



## Mizze

wishingforbub said:


> Congrats Charlotte on 39 weeks and to all those who have gone up a week today !! :)
> Its FULL TERM for me today :yipee: as well as for Mizze!!! yay!!! :)

Hurrah! Congrats for full term Wishing



wishingforbub said:


> thanks Charlotte...what position is your bubs in???

Thanks Charlotte :happydance:

FULL TERM :wohoo: :wohoo:

Genuinely never thought I would make it!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup:

Mizze xxxx


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> Congrats on full term Mizze and wishing!
> 
> Charlotte I always get reminded by my mum how painful and ill she felt when I turned breech late on :-(
> 
> Ness 38 weeks

Thanks Sammi - congats on 38 weeks, and to Ness - another week closer girls.

Mizze xx


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations on everyone going up a week especially those that are now cooked.

Sounds really painful charlotte....

I am so so tired, that my eyes keep closing but just to make sure i dont sleep becca either starts shouting or pokes me. OH is sound asleep in bed, which is making me angry. Wouldnt help him being up anyway cause becca is in ultra clingy mode atm and wont stay with him, as soon as she realises ive gone, she is straight up stairs shouting. Sorry for the moan but i currently just want to sit and cry constantly and i know its just being in pain all the time and being tired. 

At least ive only got 3 days until im due to go in


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats on full term girls and to everyone at 39 weeks now, not long :yipee: Busy day so might not get on much, wish me luck for my apt this afternoon!


----------



## cho

wishingforbub said:


> thanks Charlotte...what position is your bubs in???

He is Back to back, i couldnt believe how much it hurt, the other thing is i was tensing my body cos of the pain which probably made it worse, i was shouting out in bed and DH carried on sleeping didnt even wake lol


----------



## cho

Kerrie i hope they sweep you hun x


----------



## sammiwry

Good luck kerrie 

Spencerbear that's no fun :-( do you think she's clingy because she knows something is up?


----------



## spencerbear

sammiwry said:


> Good luck kerrie
> 
> Spencerbear that's no fun :-( do you think she's clingy because she knows something is up?

probably and would explain the tantrums everyday. I know it attention seeking but the more she does it, the less energy i have to give her and the less patience ive got. She hates snow too which really isnt helping cause you try to go out and she will just stand and scream


----------



## spencerbear

Good luck kerrie, really hope they do it for you x

Good luck ness on your appointment later x


----------



## Mizze

Aw Spencer hun. :hugs:

Kerri - fx for later

Still no snow - very frosty though - and its supposed to rain then freeze later - so lots of black ice -lovely. 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

spencerbear said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Good luck kerrie
> 
> Spencerbear that's no fun :-( do you think she's clingy because she knows something is up?
> 
> probably and would explain the tantrums everyday. I know it attention seeking but the more she does it, the less energy i have to give her and the less patience ive got. She hates snow too which really isnt helping cause you try to go out and she will just stand and screamClick to expand...

Vicious circle then isn't :-( hopefully she settles down soon :hugs:


----------



## hopefully2

Morning girls 
Well I've woke up another morning with no baby :(
Can't believe it, come on little one let's get the show on the road.

Nat has put up a beautiful pic of the twins on facebook, it's so cute!

Sorry to hear so many are uncomfortable, so tough on you guys.
I seem to be feeling better the last few days which makes me think baby is going no where!!


----------



## EmyDra

I wanna see Nat's babies!!! :D

Hope she's doing nice and well, and heals quickly after the section.


----------



## wishingforbub

Kerrie good luck for today !!!! :)
Charlotte, that sounds painful :( hopefully baby moves so you can be more comfortable !

aaaw I wanna see Nat's twinnies too!- bet they are beautiful :)


----------



## Nessicle

Yay another week done Sammi let's hope our babies make an appearance soon! 

Mizze & wishing woohoo for full term :happydance: 

Emma sorry your feeling so shit hun you'll need to get some sleep before Monday! 

Kerrie hope your appt goes well today! 

Charlotte ouch sounds painful Hun! Ava moves from side to side when in bed and slides her feet down the side I'm laud on and kicks them out in protest! Very painful! She currently has her ass wedged under my lung can barely breath! 

Nara babies are gorgeous sure she'll post a piccie in here soon! 

I'm so tired today hardly any sleep again, bad backache and my joints ache - don't think anything will happen over the weekend any how!


----------



## ducky1502

39 weeks today.... Woo! You too charlotte :happydance:

Yay to everyone else moving up a wk :)

Hope they sweep you today kerrie!!


----------



## sammiwry

It's fing snowing again


----------



## Nessicle

Yay for moving up a week to everyone else too! One more week closer for us all! 

Had a massive number two sorry lol think that's why I had backache!


----------



## sammiwry

Haha ness! Sometimes though that's all you need to relieve a little bit of discomfort!


----------



## ducky1502

Nothing like a bit of poo talk in the morning :rofl:


----------



## Mizze

Its amazing how much better you can feel after a poo!!

:rofl:


MY PRAM IS HERE!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee:

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

Congrats to everyone moving up a week! :happydance: 

Nat's babies are SOOOO cute! Who is Nat's buddy? Maybe you could ask if it's ok you show the pic to the girls who aren't on Facebook? 

I can't believe how much I want this baby out of me :wacko: I haven't slept properly again because of the pains in my back and thighs. I can't figure out what they are though, I thought they were BH at first but I realised last night that when I'm having a BH I have no pain but afterwards it comes on for about 30 seconds then goes away :shrug: Must jump OH later, since I told him she was ready to come out he's been avoiding me! I think he must be scared of making me go into labour :haha: 

Had a breakthrough with him last night though, not only did he ask my original name suggestions again he said he actually LIKED some of the one's he originally laughed at! He said he now likes Luna, but it doesn't really go with his last name, annoyingly I can see his point... He does like Lyra though, and it's gone onto the shortlist with Evelyn and Heidi :thumbup: He also went to the pub last night (unsupervised) and only had 2 pints before switching to soft drinks despite his friends taking the mick out of him. Apparently when one of their girlfriends was having a baby he got chucked out of the hospital for sneaking a can of lager in and drinking it next to her bed! Then when he got kicked out went to the pub instead! :shock: People wanted to come back to ours for drinks too and he told them no. I'm so glad he finally listened to me, I was so worried that I was going to go into labour while he was drinking and he wouldn't be allowed in the hospital and he would miss it. 

xx


----------



## Pixxie

:rofl: I can't believe we are down to poo already!

Yay for Mizzie's pram! :dance: xx


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie -I have a goddaughter called Lyra - its a lovely name!!

Also so pleased your OH is being sensible. Serious shock over the bf who tried to drink IN THE HOSPITAL!!!! Id NEVER forgive him if he tried any stunts like that. 

DH went out last night briefly- and was a bit mifffed when I demanded to know how much he had - 2 pints only. He has a funeral this afternoon and again will limit himself afterwards to max of 2. Bless him. 

Mizze xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on much...it's been a hard 10 days!! Alex still doesn't take to the breast so ive been gettin really fed up over that (even though I promised myself I wouldn't) 
Aimee is bein a walkin, talkin lol horror! 
And I miss my bump to top it off lol!

Hope we have a few new dreamer babies too!


----------



## - Butterfly -

xkirstyx said:


> evening! massive congrats to nat, cant wait to see pics and cant wait to read chloes birth story :)
> 
> iv had a busy day 2day jack got his 1st proper haircut he looks so grown up! then i went to town as iv ran out of rlt then was at my mw app, everything is fine and baby is sitting at brim,
> 
> ness i have a small bottle of wine waiting on me here think ill have half 2day and half another day.
> 
> getting my haircut tomorow :D
> 
> now the countdown has started, 9days 2go come on baby get out!!!!!!

 yay single figures for you :happydance:



c.holdway said:


> 7 days for me to go :happydance: xx

 congrats Charlotte :happydance:



wishingforbub said:


> Congrats Charlotte on 39 weeks and to all those who have gone up a week today !! :)
> Its FULL TERM for me today :yipee: as well as for Mizze!!! yay!!! :)

Aww congrats on Full Term wishing :happydance:



Kerrieann said:


> Congrats on full term girls and to everyone at 39 weeks now, not long :yipee: Busy day so might not get on much, wish me luck for my apt this afternoon!

 wishing you lots of luck for this afternoon. I reckon they will do a sweep hun. . . birthing centre midwives are far more accomodating. :thumbup:



hopefully2 said:


> Morning girls
> Well I've woke up another morning with no baby :(
> Can't believe it, come on little one let's get the show on the road.
> 
> Nat has put up a beautiful pic of the twins on facebook, it's so cute!
> 
> Sorry to hear so many are uncomfortable, so tough on you guys.
> I seem to be feeling better the last few days which makes me think baby is going no where!!

 Hope your baby comes real soon hun :baby:



ducky1502 said:


> 39 weeks today.... Woo! You too charlotte :happydance:
> 
> Yay to everyone else moving up a wk :)
> 
> Hope they sweep you today kerrie!!

Congrats on 39 weeks ducky :happydance:



Mizze said:


> Its amazing how much better you can feel after a poo!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> MY PRAM IS HERE!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee:
> 
> Mizze xx

Congrats on FULL TERM Mizze and your PRAM!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Pixxie, Ness and Spencerbear

Sorry you're all having pains and problems sleeping. It's such a tough part of pregnancy this. I also wake in the night but I'd never get out of bed (apart from to wee) cos it's cold!!! Instead I check fb from my phone or I play my nintendo DS for a while and normally manage to get back to sleep.

Hope your babies turn into the correct positions and you don't have to wait too much longer. 

I am now patiently waiting until section day in 11 days time. I really don't want to risk her coming before as I would need a section with her being transverse and then she'd end up in neonatal which I really couldn't cope with.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats on the pram Mizze!

Nothing like a good poo chat before lunch!

Rox is watching it's me or the dog! Wish shed pay attention and carry out some of the methods they use on there


----------



## - Butterfly -

nikki-lou25 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on much...it's been a hard 10 days!! Alex still doesn't take to the breast so ive been gettin really fed up over that (even though I promised myself I wouldn't)
> Aimee is bein a walkin, talkin lol horror!
> And I miss my bump to top it off lol!
> 
> Hope we have a few new dreamer babies too!

 Aww Nikki - sorry the bf is difficult for you - are you getting lots of help with it? There are lots of support lines you can ring. :hugs:


----------



## wishingforbub

Yay Mizze you got your pram !!!! :) Ours is still in the box LOL. we have not set it up, but about a week ago DH put the car seat in the car and was well proud of himself :)
LOL i have to tell u ladies my SIL told me when you're in labour you will know its time to go to hospital when you feel like your bum is going to rip apart LOL :)- it made me giggle hehe.
My boy has been a wriggley worm today indeed !


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> It's fing snowing again

 It's not snowed here since yesterday but it's been so f/ing cold that everything that was on the floor has turned to bloody ice :growlmad:


----------



## wishingforbub

And Nikki, sorry you're struggling with the BFing. Hopefully it will get better or you will find a solution that works for you soon :hugs:
And yes...I wanna see Nat's babies !!!!! ;)


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> It's fing snowing again
> 
> It's not snowed here since yesterday but it's been so f/ing cold that everything that was on the floor has turned to bloody ice :growlmad:Click to expand...

It's the same here, so fed up as there's nothing to do and even if i did venture out there's nowhere to walk except around the estate or farmers field :-(


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> 7 days for me to go :happydance: xx

:happydance: Exciting times Charlotte....Hope your LO behaves & doesnt cause you any more pain :hugs:



wishingforbub said:


> Its FULL TERM for me today :yipee:



Yey :happydance: Congrats on full term 



spencerbear said:


> At least ive only got 3 days until im due to go in

What are you going in for in 3 days? :shrug: Sorry, think I must have missed what you said :dohh:



Kerrieann said:


> Busy day so might not get on much, wish me luck for my apt this afternoon!

Good luck for your appoinment Kerrie :thumbup: FX for you



ducky1502 said:


> 39 weeks today....


Yey...:happydance: Congrats Ducky



Mizze said:


> MY PRAM IS HERE!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee:
> 
> Mizze xx

Fantastic news Mizzie :happydance:

How was your massage? :kiss:



nikki-lou25 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on much...it's been a hard 10 days!! Alex still doesn't take to the breast so ive been gettin really fed up over that (even though I promised myself I wouldn't)
> Aimee is bein a walkin, talkin lol horror!
> And I miss my bump to top it off lol!
> 
> Hope we have a few new dreamer babies too!

Aww, bless you Nikki...:hugs: Youve no need to apologise, I have no idea how you find time to even turn the computer on!

Come on little Alex :baby: Be a good Boy for Mummy 



- Butterfly - said:


> I am now patiently waiting until section day in 11 days time. I really don't want to risk her coming before as I would need a section with her being transverse and then she'd end up in neonatal which I really couldn't cope with.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Just dont do too much Butterfly & your LO should stay cooking :hugs: I mean it....REST REST REST :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lol Kelly I don't get on my computer, I use my phone atm to read how you all are


----------



## Pixxie

Mizze said:


> Pixxie -I have a goddaughter called Lyra - its a lovely name!!
> 
> Also so pleased your OH is being sensible. Serious shock over the bf who tried to drink IN THE HOSPITAL!!!! Id NEVER forgive him if he tried any stunts like that.
> 
> DH went out last night briefly- and was a bit mifffed when I demanded to know how much he had - 2 pints only. He has a funeral this afternoon and again will limit himself afterwards to max of 2. Bless him.
> 
> Mizze xx

I love the name, it's the name of the main character in my favourite book series. Yea even my OH was shocked that he was trying to drink in the hospital and that when they wouldn't let him he went to the pub instead, he missed his baby being born... I think my OH is starting to realise what his friends are really like, and it's not pretty. He said he was telling them he wont have more than 2 because I could have the baby any time but they were trying to slip vodkas in his cokes and everything! :growlmad: 



nikki-lou25 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on much...it's been a hard 10 days!! Alex still doesn't take to the breast so ive been gettin really fed up over that (even though I promised myself I wouldn't)
> Aimee is bein a walkin, talkin lol horror!
> And I miss my bump to top it off lol!
> 
> Hope we have a few new dreamer babies too!

Aw sorry you're finding it tough! Have you tried the nipple shields? Lozzy recommended them :thumbup:



- Butterfly - said:


> Pixxie, Ness and Spencerbear
> 
> Sorry you're all having pains and problems sleeping. It's such a tough part of pregnancy this. I also wake in the night but I'd never get out of bed (apart from to wee) cos it's cold!!! Instead I check fb from my phone or I play my nintendo DS for a while and normally manage to get back to sleep.
> 
> Hope your babies turn into the correct positions and you don't have to wait too much longer.
> 
> I am now patiently waiting until section day in 11 days time. I really don't want to risk her coming before as I would need a section with her being transverse and then she'd end up in neonatal which I really couldn't cope with.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks we're all just so uncomfortable and bored, at least we have sympathetic ears on baby and bump :winkwink:

I am sure she will be fine hun :hugs: why would she have to go to neo-natal? You're full term now so surely she would just be checked over and then go in with you? xxx


----------



## sazhuddy13

hi all well i am now in finally in single figures only 9 days to go woo hoo really cannot wait now. i am feeling ok and have the odd pain but nothing to make me say this is it.xx


----------



## KellyC75

Ive just started a thread in 3rd tri..Its about how you'll be spending your last days before LO arrives :baby:

Please reply my lovely ladies :hugs:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/477681-howd-you-spend-your-last-few-days.html


----------



## Nessicle

He he you know me lots of poo talk :haha: 

Yay for your pram mizze!! 

Nikki sorry you're struggling with BF I hope it gets easier for you! I wouldve given up by now and switched to formula you're a real trooper! 

My OH us off for a few drinks and a curry tonight but he's on strict orders he can't have more than a few just in case! 

Butterfly don't worry honestly if you went into labour before your planned section there's no reason there'd be more risk of her going to special care they'd just need to get you down to theatre asap so you didn't go far into labour :hugs: Ava was transverse til 32 weeks so I looked into it a lot xx


----------



## Pixxie

For those who are trying to get bubs in good position for labour I found this really useful https://www.homebirth.org.uk/ofp.htm

:thumbup: xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo cheers for that Pixxie shall take a look later!

I'm thinking a trip to the vets is on the cards for rox :-( her claw she broke the other day is bleeding again :-(


----------



## KellyC75

Aww, hope Rox is Ok...:hugs: My dog did this last Xmas, he was jumping to catch a snowball & bent his claw, I didnt take him to the vets, think the cold snow on his claw helped to heal it

Right Girls...I really must go & get on with my last minute jobs :iron::laundry::dishes: before its school run time again! :wacko:


----------



## Pixxie

I'm going to go do my housework soon, honest! :haha: 

Finish my brew first :coffee: xx


----------



## sammiwry

Kelly I keep letting her out thinking the snow will help keep it clotted but then she catches it on something and we are back to the start :-( it's also been like it since tuesday so don't want to leave it much longer in case of infection :-(


----------



## Mizze

nikki-lou25 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on much...it's been a hard 10 days!! Alex still doesn't take to the breast so ive been gettin really fed up over that (even though I promised myself I wouldn't)
> Aimee is bein a walkin, talkin lol horror!
> And I miss my bump to top it off lol!
> 
> Hope we have a few new dreamer babies too!

Hi nikki :hi: lovely to see you here - I hope Alex behaves better soon and takes to the breast. :hugs:



Pixxie said:


> *I love the name, it's the name of the main character in my favourite book series. *Yea even my OH was shocked that he was trying to drink in the hospital and that when they wouldn't let him he went to the pub instead, he missed his baby being born... I think my OH is starting to realise what his friends are really like, and it's not pretty. He said he was telling them he wont have more than 2 because I could have the baby any time but *they were trying to slip vodkas in his cokes and everything!  *

Yay - Phillip Pullman, Dark Materials- my Lyra is named for her too! Its one of my favourite series too. 

EDIT - meant to say :growlmad: :gun: to your OH mates - what tossers! 




Pixxie said:


> For those who are trying to get bubs in good position for labour I found this really useful https://www.homebirth.org.uk/ofp.htm
> 
> :thumbup: xxx

Oooh thanks for that. Ive been doing preg yoga this morning. Practicing my breathing and losening my pelvis and pelvic floor techniques for labour. 



KellyC75 said:


> Aww, hope Rox is Ok...:hugs: My dog did this last Xmas, he was jumping to catch a snowball & bent his claw, I didnt take him to the vets, think the cold snow on his claw helped to heal it
> 
> Right Girls...I really must go & get on with my last minute jobs :iron::laundry::dishes: before its school run time again! :wacko:

Sammi Hope that Rox is okay

Kelly my massage was FABULOUS - Id have one everyday if I could. Am definately booking another one before LO comes. 

Oooh - we have snow. Or we did - snowed for about 20 mins - enough to cover the road and now it has stopped and it will freeze - guaranteed - lovely, makes my steep road a death trap - happily im not going anywhere but poor DH is at a funeral at the crem which is the worlds coldest bleakest place anyway. Brrrrrrrr

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> I'm going to go do my housework soon, honest! :haha:
> 
> Finish my brew first :coffee: xx

I want a brew but we only have red milk as it was all dh could get an not sure I'll like taste as I usually have green?


----------



## Pixxie

I would take her to the vets just to be safe xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Dh has managed to bath her paw in salt water after a bit of struggle, we shall see how she goes over the weekend with it and if needs be I'll make an appointment for her Monday


----------



## Nessicle

she might have damaged it too close to the quick Sammi that usually needs vet treatment - do you have her insured? we have Dexter insured through Tesco for £4 a month 

I've had my shower, just sat eating mustard philly pasta nom nom! You can make so much with Philadelphia!


----------



## Mizze

Sounds good ness. I had a cheese and marmite sarnie and am now pigging out on chocolate ginger biscuits - im sooooo gonna pay for it with heartburn. 

Making lots of food to freeze - yummy 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

here's my 38 week bump - I took one fully clothed which for some reason makes the bump look way higher lol and another full body shot to put the bump in to perspective with my body - it looks smaller than just the regular side shot I do!


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze said:


> Sounds good ness. I had a cheese and marmite sarnie and am now pigging out on chocolate ginger biscuits - im sooooo gonna pay for it with heartburn.
> 
> Making lots of food to freeze - yummy
> 
> Mizze xx

mmm cheese and marmite yummy!! 

I've startd with heartburn since Ava has been jamming her butt in my stomach so I'll pay for the mustard no doubt lol! 

my tummy feels so achey today and I feel like I have a bowling ball in my pelvis! Will be interesting to see whether mw can feel her today....


----------



## Pixxie

We're having eggy bread for lunch, judging but LO's squirms and hiccups she likes it :haha: 

Yea Mizzie my OH's mates are tossers, there are a few that are ok and understand that things are changing but most of them are just trying to get him to carry on like before. :growlmad: xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Lovely bump Ness :) I don't know why LOL but I pictured you to be a brunette hehe :)


----------



## Pixxie

Ness your bump is lovely. Have you always been a blonde? I imagined you as brunette for some reason :wacko: xx


----------



## Pixxie

wishingforbub said:


> Lovely bump Ness :) I don't know why LOL but I pictured you to be a brunette hehe :)

:haha: we wrote at the same time


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Wishing! ha ha a few people have said that before but have been a platinum blonde since I was about 20 :D 

I did go brunette for a while but it made me look really ill cos I'm pretty pale like scandenavian x


----------



## wishingforbub

Pixxie said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bump Ness :) I don't know why LOL but I pictured you to be a brunette hehe :)
> 
> :haha: we wrote at the same timeClick to expand...

HAHA :) yes pixxie... we thought the exact same thing hehe :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Pixxie! lol yeah this is me! first one with OH at Greenday gig!


----------



## Pixxie

No way, I don't know why I thought you were brunette :haha: xx


----------



## Pixxie

Does anyone watch Doctors? It's a bit heavy today :wacko: xx


----------



## Nessicle

:haha: the thing is Ive always wanted to be brunette - my hair is now mousey blonde if I dont dye it and at least if you're naturally brunette you dont have to bother faffing with it every time your roots come through!


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Does anyone watch Doctors? It's a bit heavy today :wacko: xx

no I dont watch that though I'm gutted Dinner Date isnt on any more at 2pm! boo!


----------



## spencerbear

First is 35 weeks and 2nd is 37+4
 



Attached Files:







Haha BUMP.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 3









pregnancy test 002.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wishingforbub

Lovely pics Ness :) and yes you are a very pretty blonde :) brunette thoughts are gone now LOL


----------



## wishingforbub

Lovely bump spencer :) !!!! soon all our bumps will be babies :yipee:


----------



## Pixxie

Lovely bump Spencer! xx


----------



## spencerbear

Mizze said:


> Its amazing how much better you can feel after a poo!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> MY PRAM IS HERE!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee:
> 
> Mizze xx

yippee on your prams arrival. 



Pixxie said:


> Congrats to everyone moving up a week! :happydance:
> 
> Nat's babies are SOOOO cute! Who is Nat's buddy? Maybe you could ask if it's ok you show the pic to the girls who aren't on Facebook?
> 
> I can't believe how much I want this baby out of me :wacko: I haven't slept properly again because of the pains in my back and thighs. I can't figure out what they are though, I thought they were BH at first but I realised last night that when I'm having a BH I have no pain but afterwards it comes on for about 30 seconds then goes away :shrug: Must jump OH later, since I told him she was ready to come out he's been avoiding me! I think he must be scared of making me go into labour :haha:
> 
> Had a breakthrough with him last night though, not only did he ask my original name suggestions again he said he actually LIKED some of the one's he originally laughed at! He said he now likes Luna, but it doesn't really go with his last name, annoyingly I can see his point... He does like Lyra though, and it's gone onto the shortlist with Evelyn and Heidi :thumbup: He also went to the pub last night (unsupervised) and only had 2 pints before switching to soft drinks despite his friends taking the mick out of him. Apparently when one of their girlfriends was having a baby he got chucked out of the hospital for sneaking a can of lager in and drinking it next to her bed! Then when he got kicked out went to the pub instead! :shock: People wanted to come back to ours for drinks too and he told them no. I'm so glad he finally listened to me, I was so worried that I was going to go into labour while he was drinking and he wouldn't be allowed in the hospital and he would miss it.
> 
> xx

Thats a great breakthrough, at least you know he is being sensible despite his stupid mates x



sammiwry said:


> Ooo cheers for that Pixxie shall take a look later!
> 
> I'm thinking a trip to the vets is on the cards for rox :-( her claw she broke the other day is bleeding again :-(

Hope it heals quickly x



Nessicle said:


> here's my 38 week bump - I took one fully clothed which for some reason makes the bump look way higher lol and another full body shot to put the bump in to perspective with my body - it looks smaller than just the regular side shot I do!

Nice bump Ness x


Kelly - im going in on monday evening to be induced. Due to my pelvis displacing too much and some of babies measurement being high.....its a precaution in part becuase of the increased downs risk i have. So really pleased to be having my baby in my arms and getting rid of the pain but also extremely nervous because of the inducement and making sure baby is ok. So my thinking is baby will probably be here sometime tuesday.....

OH thinks my bump has dropped but i dont.


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> It's fing snowing again
> 
> It's not snowed here since yesterday but it's been so f/ing cold that everything that was on the floor has turned to bloody ice :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> It's the same here, so fed up as there's nothing to do and even if i did venture out there's nowhere to walk except around the estate or farmers field :-(Click to expand...

 I won't go out with it like this for fear of falling over :blush:



Pixxie said:


> [
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Pixxie, Ness and Spencerbear
> 
> Sorry you're all having pains and problems sleeping. It's such a tough part of pregnancy this. I also wake in the night but I'd never get out of bed (apart from to wee) cos it's cold!!! Instead I check fb from my phone or I play my nintendo DS for a while and normally manage to get back to sleep.
> 
> Hope your babies turn into the correct positions and you don't have to wait too much longer.
> 
> I am now patiently waiting until section day in 11 days time. I really don't want to risk her coming before as I would need a section with her being transverse and then she'd end up in neonatal which I really couldn't cope with.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks we're all just so uncomfortable and bored, at least we have sympathetic ears on baby and bump :winkwink:
> 
> I am sure she will be fine hun :hugs: why would she have to go to neo-natal? You're full term now so surely she would just be checked over and then go in with you? xxxClick to expand...

 I'm sure she'll be fine too - just want her to stay put until I'm 39 weeks. I was told when I originally booked in for section that if a section is done before 39 weeks there is a risk of baby getting fluid on their lungs (this fluid is normally pushed out in the birth canal on a normal birth) and having issues with breathing which would result in a stay in neo-natal. We really just wouldn't cope too well with that. Obviously If I do go early then there's nothing I can do about it but I'm certainly not wishing her out sooner anymore since I can't go through a natural labour. :hugs:



Nessicle said:


> here's my 38 week bump - I took one fully clothed which for some reason makes the bump look way higher lol and another full body shot to put the bump in to perspective with my body - it looks smaller than just the regular side shot I do!

 gorgeous bump :thumbup:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Great bump spencerbear - definitely looks like LO has grown some!! xx


----------



## Kerrieann

On my phone so abit crap lol but just to let you know I got my sweep!! Woop woop lol, she said I'm 2cm but my cervix is still thick but gave a really good sweep for ages and said it should do the trick! Fingers crossed then! Off for a loooooong walk now x


----------



## Pixxie

Kerrieann said:


> On my phone so abit crap lol but just to let you know I got my sweep!! Woop woop lol, she said I'm 2cm but my cervix is still thick but gave a really good sweep for ages and said it should do the trick! Fingers crossed then! Off for a loooooong walk now x

Yay! :happydance: good luck! xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Yay kerrie!!!!! Hope u go into labour tonight hun.


----------



## cho

ooh yay kerrie :happydance:
Did it hurt? x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ooh Kerrie that's how I was when I had a sweep after my waters went! I had him 18 hours later!!


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> On my phone so abit crap lol but just to let you know I got my sweep!! Woop woop lol, she said I'm 2cm but my cervix is still thick but gave a really good sweep for ages and said it should do the trick! Fingers crossed then! Off for a loooooong walk now x



:wohoo: :happydance:

Yay Kerrieann!! Fx'd 

Mizze xxx


----------



## Mizze

Im very pleased with myself! 

I have cooked a large lasagne, 4 portions of bolognaise and have a very large stew in the slow cooker which should freeze to about 6 portions 

Go me!!!! 

Back aches now though!

Mizze xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Kerrieann said:


> On my phone so abit crap lol but just to let you know I got my sweep!! Woop woop lol, she said I'm 2cm but my cervix is still thick but gave a really good sweep for ages and said it should do the trick! Fingers crossed then! Off for a loooooong walk now x

Ooh yay kerrie !!!! :) tonight may be the night !!:happydance:

Just finished my dinner... I made yummy shepherds pie with cheese on top :) with broccoli on the side :) I am stuffed now LOL
...ooh we want more babies !!!!


----------



## spencerbear

Kerrieann said:


> On my phone so abit crap lol but just to let you know I got my sweep!! Woop woop lol, she said I'm 2cm but my cervix is still thick but gave a really good sweep for ages and said it should do the trick! Fingers crossed then! Off for a loooooong walk now x

Oh thats great news, still think tomorrow is your day x



Mizze said:


> Im very pleased with myself!
> 
> I have cooked a large lasagne, 4 portions of bolognaise and have a very large stew in the slow cooker which should freeze to about 6 portions
> 
> Go me!!!!
> 
> Back aches now though!
> 
> Mizze xx

Im not surprised your back aches but :happydance::happydance: to you for cooking all that.

I want take away pizza for tea, knowing my luck they wont deliver with roads being icey


----------



## sammiwry

Emma I wanted take away last night but can't delivery even in good weather :-(

Kerrie fingers crossed the sweep will work!

Looking at roxs paw again when she was asleep looks like she has caught the quick :-s ness she is insured funny enough with tesco but surely if I took her for her claw it wouldn't be silly money?


----------



## WILSMUM

Yay Kerrie!!! I shall be regularly checking for updates hun!!! Fingers and toes crossed for you!!!!


Well Ailsa and I have just had our first trip out in 10 days! Just went to the school and back to pick up Wil with DH, hes a lot happier now about going back towork on Monday and leaving me to pick Wil up from school on my own next week, he's still gonna be taking him in in the morning before he goes to work!
Saw a couple of the girls I used to work with but after the school being shut for 2 days hardly anyone turned up today, there were only 11 in Wils class!
And am pleased that my expensive Timberland snow boots do actually do what they're suppose to do and aren't just all show!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

I miss my timberlands :-( they are good boots!


----------



## spencerbear

sammiwry said:


> Emma I wanted take away last night but can't delivery even in good weather :-(
> 
> Kerrie fingers crossed the sweep will work!
> 
> Looking at roxs paw again when she was asleep looks like she has caught the quick :-s ness she is insured funny enough with tesco but surely if I took her for her claw it wouldn't be silly money?

I used to live in a village like that. Its lovely now i can get delivery, not that we do it much. OH has just said he will walk up to the local chicken place for me, might be able to get him to get chocolate too while he is there.

I wouldnt of thought it would cost much, probably not as much as your excess is


----------



## Mizze

Have just taken the lasagne out of the oven - oh yum want to eat it all

but I defrosted sausages for tea - yesterday's tea but I wasnt hungry so I need to cook them tonight.

Hmmmmmm bangers and mash or toad in the hole for tea I wonder??

Mizze xx


----------



## spencerbear

bangers and mash yummy.

hhmmm im seeing a pattern to my day, its called food!!!


----------



## Mizze

Its always the pattern to my day Spencer! :rofl:

I love my food!

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

I don't enjoy it im use to my mum an dads that was overrun with takeaways :-(

Tbh I don't know what the excess is on her insurance but like you say would of thought the excess would be more than any treatment.

Mizze im jealous of all the cooking you've done! There is noway I'd be able to freeze the lasagne though! And how about toad in hole with mash for dinner?


----------



## Nessicle

I'm on my phone so sorry if I miss anyone! 

Kerrie yay for sweep hope you get your baby in the next 24 hours!

Sammi no it shouldn't be much but good to know you've got the insurance just in case! 

I've seen the mw all is fine she checked for swelling in my legs and she said everything is normal! BP slightly higher than usual but not worryingly so and no protein in urine so all good! Not seeing her til 39 weeks now and she said if by my due date Ava isn't here then she'll do a sweep!


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> I'm on my phone so sorry if I miss anyone!
> 
> Kerrie yay for sweep hope you get your baby in the next 24 hours!
> 
> Sammi no it shouldn't be much but good to know you've got the insurance just in case!
> 
> I've seen the mw all is fine she checked for swelling in my legs and she said everything is normal! BP slightly higher than usual but not worryingly so and no protein in urine so all good! Not seeing her til 39 weeks now and she said if by my due date Ava isn't here then she'll do a sweep!

Yay Ness - good news on swelling and on the sweep!!! :happydance::happydance:


Hmmm toad in the hole with mash - Sammi I like it! :D
Mizze x


----------



## sammiwry

I couldn't have a dog/cat/horse without them being insured, I just don't have the savings or credit card to stick a huge bill on especially now!

Glad your midwife appointment went well ness! The raised bp could be because you were worried about the swellin in your foot


----------



## sammiwry

Best of both then Mizze ;-)


----------



## wishingforbub

great news Ness! :)
Mizze, you're so good cooking so much !!!


----------



## WILSMUM

sammiwry said:


> I miss my timberlands :-( they are good boots!

I have 3 pairs now - DH converted me!!!!

These are my newest ones:
https://www.timberlandonline.co.uk/...=PS_wnsmthly&start=31&source=search&color=148


----------



## sammiwry

WILSMUM said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I miss my timberlands :-( they are good boots!
> 
> I have 3 pairs now - DH converted me!!!!
> 
> These are my newest ones:
> https://www.timberlandonline.co.uk/...=PS_wnsmthly&start=31&source=search&color=148Click to expand...

Oo they are nice! I had the nellie classic boots until rox ate one :-(


----------



## Nessicle

thanks girls! yeah could have been Sammi! she wasnt concerned anyway but said I was right to go see her!

Ok I've had a text from Nat (Nut_Shake) and she said it was fine to post the piccie of her beautiful twins on her behalf for those who dont have facebook! 

She's ok just very tired and feeling a bit weepy due to lack of sleep which is understandable! They're hoping to go home tomorrow!


----------



## sammiwry

EBay has my timberlands in the blue I wanted originally but now I just wanted to replace my proper coloured ones :-(


----------



## Mizze

Nice boots Wilsmum 

OOOOOH - How gorgeous are Nats twins!!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

I love the way they look like they are snuggling together to keep warm


----------



## Nessicle

I know!! So cute they're snuggled up together!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Ooh thanks Ness for the pic! :) The twins are so adorable !! and yes they look like they are snuggling up together .... so sweet :)


----------



## Nessicle

oh youre welcome honey! I know a few of you arent on FB so asked her if it was ok to share and she suggested starting a thread in 3rd tri too she said she'll add more piccies when she can!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> On my phone so abit crap lol but just to let you know I got my sweep!! Woop woop lol, she said I'm 2cm but my cervix is still thick but gave a really good sweep for ages and said it should do the trick! Fingers crossed then! Off for a loooooong walk now x

I knew they'd do it for you - you'll have your baby by the end of the weekend I'm sure!! :baby:



Mizze said:


> Im very pleased with myself!
> 
> I have cooked a large lasagne, 4 portions of bolognaise and have a very large stew in the slow cooker which should freeze to about 6 portions
> 
> Go me!!!!
> 
> Back aches now though!
> 
> Mizze xx

Wow go Mizze :happydance:

Thanks for posting the photos Ness - Nat's babies are soooo cute all snuggled up together :hugs:


----------



## Mincholada

info for those without FB: tillbob aka gemma is in the hospital and has been induced due to sky high bp!!!

good luck girl!!! xo


----------



## Pixxie

I'm supposed to be making a fishermans pie for tea but I don't know if I can be bothered... might try to convince OH to get a takeaway instead.

Nasty period pains are back :( xx


----------



## Pixxie

Oooh good luck Tillbob! xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aw bless her Good luck to her!!


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> I've had my shower, just sat eating mustard philly pasta nom nom! You can make so much with Philadelphia!


Oh, that sounds yummy Ness :thumbup:

& lovely bump pic :kiss:




Kerrieann said:


> On my phone so abit crap lol but just to let you know I got my sweep!! Woop woop lol, she said I'm 2cm but my cervix is still thick but gave a really good sweep for ages and said it should do the trick! Fingers crossed then! Off for a loooooong walk now x


Yey...:happydance: FX for you Kerrie

Thanks Minch....Sending my thoughts to 'tillbob' :hugs: Hope all goes well


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> I'm supposed to be making a fishermans pie for tea but I don't know if I can be bothered... might try to convince OH to get a takeaway instead.
> 
> Nasty period pains are back :( xx

Yes, takeaway is a great idea....:thumbup:

Take some paracetomol for your pains, I have found them to really help :thumbup:


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh good luck tillbob!!!!! the dreamers are coming on :)


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo good luck to Gemma!

On that subject, can I suggest anyone who hasn't moved there cars this week check they start and leave them running for a while? Dh went to clear the Clio of snow so we can go and do a tesco shop and it won't start so has had to try the BMW.


----------



## Pixxie

KellyC75 said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> I'm supposed to be making a fishermans pie for tea but I don't know if I can be bothered... might try to convince OH to get a takeaway instead.
> 
> Nasty period pains are back :( xx
> 
> Yes, takeaway is a great idea....:thumbup:
> 
> Take some paracetomol for your pains, I have found them to really help :thumbup:Click to expand...

I try to avoid taking them if I can, I don't like taking them too much. I had some last night for the pains and if they are still there when I go to bed I'll have some more later. I just wish they would turn into something, I could cope with it if something was happening but this is just awful :nope: 

:hissy: xx


----------



## spencerbear

Good luck gemma, hope it all goes quickly for you.

I have had my chicken burger tea which was lovely. Becca has gone to grandmas for the night as well. So going to relax abit and hopefully get some sleep.


----------



## ARouge

I have a date! 
My baby is already measuring between 9.2 and 10 lbs, and anything over 10 lbs is an automatic C Section here. So I am being induced on Tuesday morning at 3 am! 

The end is near!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Pixxie... maybe something is starting hun!


----------



## spencerbear

3am is a bizarre time lol


----------



## ducky1502

I really love that pic of the twins :) so sweet!

Ooooh good luck to tillbob... Hope everything goes ok for her.

Just got OH to dtd earlier... Well he was more than willing lol. Need to prep that cervix of mine haha. Not expecting anything to start labour yet but want to be as favourable as possible for my sweep next fri!

Im totally feeling stuck in limbo, dunno if im excited or scared about having a baby and its just a big waiting game now. He could be here tomorrow or i could go ten days over :shrug:


----------



## Pixxie

ARouge said:


> I have a date!
> My baby is already measuring between 9.2 and 10 lbs, and anything over 10 lbs is an automatic C Section here. So I am being induced on Tuesday morning at 3 am!
> 
> The end is near!!

Good luck! 3am is really odd :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

My OH is still avoiding me... wish he would just get over it and ripen my cervix already! :hissy: 

It's probably just what I need to tip me over into labour knowing my luck :( x


----------



## Nessicle

I've got period pains and loads of pressure in my bum I'm with you Pixxie I could cope if it was turning into something bit it never does :(

Oh poor Gemma but yay for induction! 

My mw told my OH he needed to man up and have sex today lol apparently the stuff they use to induce you is based on the same stuff as semen so although not proven it can still trigger off labour! My OH said 'no chance' :(

Having major BHs and got some sharp pains in my bump but don't think it's labour everyone keeps saying I'll know for sure when it's labour!


----------



## YoungNImum

sammiwry said:


> NImum if you haven't got a fridge/freezer already can I make a suggestion you check the size of each section? We have a largish fridge, but our freezer section is tiny which in this weather isn't helpful as there's not a lot of food left in it!
> 
> 
> So much for my mums promise shed be on facebook to keep me company :-(

Yea Oh has been doing that as he said sometimes you get a really tiny freezer part. Thanks x



Kerrieann said:


> On my phone so abit crap lol but just to let you know I got my sweep!! Woop woop lol, she said I'm 2cm but my cervix is still thick but gave a really good sweep for ages and said it should do the trick! Fingers crossed then! Off for a loooooong walk now x

Good luck :hugs:



Nessicle said:


> thanks girls! yeah could have been Sammi! she wasnt concerned anyway but said I was right to go see her!
> 
> Ok I've had a text from Nat (Nut_Shake) and she said it was fine to post the piccie of her beautiful twins on her behalf for those who dont have facebook!
> 
> She's ok just very tired and feeling a bit weepy due to lack of sleep which is understandable! They're hoping to go home tomorrow!

Aww how cute :cloud9:


----------



## YoungNImum

I got loads of twinges last night but not sure if its because baby is now 3/5 engaged?


----------



## Pixxie

Ness we have practically the same symptoms! I don't think I can cope much longer, it's all the midwife's fault she jinxed me by saying it would be soon :dohh: I would cope better if I could get a decent nights sleep too but little miss is seeing that I'm getting practice of getting up 5/6 times a night :haha: On the plus side she has defiantly turned round now, I can feel her spine along my bump just to the left of my belly button :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

Niamh has put another 3oz on thank god. They scared the crap out of me at the begining of the week saying she might need to be readmited but shes put 6oz back on since monday.


----------



## Pixxie

lozzy21 said:


> Niamh has put another 3oz on thank god. They scared the crap out of me at the begining of the week saying she might need to be readmited but shes put 6oz back on since monday.

That's great news! :thumbup:

I forgot to ask you Lozzy, do you think they got your dates wrong? xxx


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats on the twins!!! They are beautiful. 
Good luck Gemma!
Hope everyone else is doing well.
Baby just woke up, so I need to nurse.
I'll try popping in later. It is hard to get much done these days with hubby back to work.
:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Ness we have practically the same symptoms! I don't think I can cope much longer, it's all the midwife's fault she jinxed me by saying it would be soon :dohh: I would cope better if I could get a decent nights sleep too but little miss is seeing that I'm getting practice of getting up 5/6 times a night :haha: On the plus side she has defiantly turned round now, I can feel her spine along my bump just to the left of my belly button :thumbup:

We do don't we? Let's hope it means something is happening! I'm so tired it's unreal but if I go to sleep now I won't sleep later but then I go past it! 

Good that Mabel has turned right round hun! My mw couldn't tell Ava's position again! She's defo sideways on still though! 

OH has gone out now bit told him he's on labour watch so to be ready just in case! Pixxie have you got pressure round the front of yur pubic bone too? 

I'm just having another little glass of wine I only had a few mouthfuls last night so thought a really small measure would be fine!


----------



## Pixxie

Ness the pressure behind my pubic bone is horrendous! I tried to squat down before to pick something up and was crippled with pain then proceeded to cry to OH about how I'm so sick of being pregnant :haha: :roll: It's got worse since she is facing the right way for some reason xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Tonights the first night I've felt this pressure right on the front of my pubic bone it's horrible but again if we know it's gonna mean labour is round the corner then fine but it's the not knowing! I'm the same crying every night hun :hugs: I feel so guilty moaning but I'm with you on the so fed up of being pregnant!


----------



## lozzy21

Pixxie they are saying my dates are right. I had a scan at 8 weeks so its pritty spot on that early.


----------



## Pixxie

It's so funny, before when I heard heavily pregnant women moaning about how fed up they were I just thought they were being mard and thought they must not appreciate the fact they are having a baby but I realise now it's such hard work to be heavily pregnant! I never realised how much of your everyday life it actually affected. As amazing as it's been I'm in no hurry to do it again :haha: xx


----------



## Nessicle

I know what you mean I'm happy to wait a good few years til the next one! It's mega hard work at this stage for sure!xx


----------



## Pixxie

lozzy21 said:


> Pixxie they are saying my dates are right. I had a scan at 8 weeks so its pritty spot on that early.

Wow, I wonder how big she would have been at your due date then? Do you reckon they would have had to give you a section if you had gone to 40 weeks? xx


----------



## lozzy21

Pixxie said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Pixxie they are saying my dates are right. I had a scan at 8 weeks so its pritty spot on that early.
> 
> Wow, I wonder how big she would have been at your due date then? Do you reckon they would have had to give you a section if you had gone to 40 weeks? xxClick to expand...

Probably, she got stuck at 35 weeks so i doubt she would have been able to get out at 40. At least no one can say i have a fanny like a bucket :rofl:


----------



## Kerrieann

evening girlies, hope ur all ok! No signs of anything for me yet. Not sure if im meant to get any so soon or wether because ive got no signs or bleeding then maybe it hasnt worked?! :shrug: pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Evening girlies, hope ur all ok! No signs of anything for me yet. Not sure if im meant to get any so soon or wether because ive got no signs or bleeding then maybe it hasnt worked?! :shrug: pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pixxie

lozzy21 said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Pixxie they are saying my dates are right. I had a scan at 8 weeks so its pritty spot on that early.
> 
> Wow, I wonder how big she would have been at your due date then? Do you reckon they would have had to give you a section if you had gone to 40 weeks? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Probably, she got stuck at 35 weeks so i doubt she would have been able to get out at 40. At least no one can say i have a fanny like a bucket :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: true! xx


----------



## Pixxie

Got everything crossed for you Kerrie! :dust: xx


----------



## lozzy21

Kerrie can you have some rudys to see if that helps it along after your sweep?


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh and charlotte it didnt hurt at all, i hardly felt anything whicch is why she said she could do a good job and would do it for as long as i could bare!

She said she thinks the baby is bald as the head was completely smooth! Even through the waters felt smooth, Jake had alot of black curly hair so will be wierd if this baby is bald lol :haha: Then he turned blonde :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Had sex last night, this morn and will try again tonight :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Bet your OH is loving it lol. Niamh looked bald but it was because shes so fair, they were telling me she had none when i was pushing


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> Oh and charlotte it didnt hurt at all, i hardly felt anything whicch is why she said she could do a good job and would do it for as long as i could bare!
> 
> She said she thinks the baby is bald as the head was completely smooth! Even through the waters felt smooth, Jake had alot of black curly hair so will be wierd if this baby is bald lol :haha: Then he turned blonde :haha:

Ahh i hope things progress for you Kerri, glad it didnt hurt you, maybe you were ready for it :)
Well i think Dylan may have turned, im not sure but he has been trying all afternoon and i think the last one hurt that bad that i hope he turned, will be brill if he has :)
Fingers Crossed :thumbup:
Pixxie you check your cervix dont you, i am sure it has come down a lot seems closer and easier to get to(thats if it is my cervix lol) is that a good sign?
I have a lot of Cramps tonigh and back ache :(
Bradley was as bold as a badger apart from a trim of hair around the back he looked like a old man hilarious!!
Lozzy sounds like Niamh is doing great, well done to you and her:happydance:
Bradley was bruised too when he was born the back of his head was black and blue and also coned where i was in labour so long, he was very funny to look at lol x


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl:'Lozzy! You make me laugh!! 

Oh Kerrie hope it works for you! Good to know it didn't hurt I'm booking in for my sweep at 40'weeks if she hasn't shown by then!


----------



## YoungNImum

Good luck kerrie, hope you start showing some signs soon we need the 23rd dec dreamer baby xx


----------



## YoungNImum

Mw said at my appointment ill be having a small baby i was only 5lb3oz and i was the heavier twin born, and my OH was 6lb1oz so i kinda gussed bubba wouldnt be a big baby.


----------



## lozzy21

YoungNImum said:


> Mw said at my appointment ill be having a small baby i was only 5lb3oz and i was the heavier twin born, and my OH was 6lb1oz so i kinda gussed bubba wouldnt be a big baby.

I thought that, I was 6lb and OH was 6lb1 and Niamh was a little fatty.


----------



## cho

c.holdway said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Oh and charlotte it didnt hurt at all, i hardly felt anything whicch is why she said she could do a good job and would do it for as long as i could bare!
> 
> She said she thinks the baby is bald as the head was completely smooth! Even through the waters felt smooth, Jake had alot of black curly hair so will be wierd if this baby is bald lol :haha: Then he turned blonde :haha:
> 
> Ahh i hope things progress for you Kerri, glad it didnt hurt you, maybe you were ready for it :)
> Well i think Dylan may have turned, im not sure but he has been trying all afternoon and i think the last one hurt that bad that i hope he turned, will be brill if he has :)
> Fingers Crossed :thumbup:
> Pixxie you check your cervix dont you, i am sure it has come down a lot seems closer and easier to get to(thats if it is my cervix lol) is that a good sign?
> I have a lot of Cramps tonigh and back ache :(
> Bradley was as bold as a badger apart from a trim of hair around the back he looked like a old man hilarious!!
> Lozzy sounds like Niamh is doing great, well done to you and her:happydance:
> Bradley was bruised too when he was born the back of his head was black and blue and also coned where i was in labour so long, he was very funny to look at lol xClick to expand...

Oh just had a feel of my belly and seems he hasnt turned :( its still flat in the middle :cry:


----------



## hopefully2

Kerrie so jealous of your sweep!!! Think I'm going to get a coat hanger up there after this one!! Haven't so much as an itch !!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

hope he has turned for you charlotte, i fell a big hole in the middle of my bump too but hes not back to back :shrug: and also i cant even reach my cervix myself so must be a good sign you can feel urs? x


----------



## Kerrieann

denise cant u ring ur midwife and ask for one? x


----------



## xkirstyx

kerrie i have everything crossed for you! :dust: :dust: :dust: xxxxx


----------



## YoungNImum

lozzy21 said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Mw said at my appointment ill be having a small baby i was only 5lb3oz and i was the heavier twin born, and my OH was 6lb1oz so i kinda gussed bubba wouldnt be a big baby.
> 
> I thought that, I was 6lb and OH was 6lb1 and Niamh was a little fatty.Click to expand...

Aw bless, she just said going by my chart on babies measurements baby is going to be small as its been below the line everytime, but god no's i could like you say have a gorg chubby baby like niamh, your avatar pic always makes me smile everytime i see your comments shes such a cutie. we will need an update pic please :cloud9:


----------



## cho

Im hoping my mw will sweep weds, although im indecisive whether i want one still.
Also Kerrie he is still trying to turn so gather he hasnt fully got round, either that or he doesnt find it comfy, its sooo painful!


----------



## spencerbear

Kerrieann said:


> evening girlies, hope ur all ok! No signs of anything for me yet. Not sure if im meant to get any so soon or wether because ive got no signs or bleeding then maybe it hasnt worked?! :shrug: pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When i had mine they said if it works, labour starts within 48hrs.


----------



## cho

Kerrie i had my sweep on the wednsday and went into labour on the sat, dont think it worked for me though, i hope it does for you, nothing worse than going over, i cried everyday in the last 7 days i went over


----------



## WILSMUM

sammiwry said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I miss my timberlands :-( they are good boots!
> 
> I have 3 pairs now - DH converted me!!!!
> 
> These are my newest ones:
> https://www.timberlandonline.co.uk/...=PS_wnsmthly&start=31&source=search&color=148Click to expand...
> 
> Oo they are nice! I had the nellie classic boots until rox ate one :-(Click to expand...

I've got those as well - in the light beige & gold, they're pretty trashed now though - even got orange/red paint on them from school!!!



YoungNImum said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Mw said at my appointment ill be having a small baby i was only 5lb3oz and i was the heavier twin born, and my OH was 6lb1oz so i kinda gussed bubba wouldnt be a big baby.
> 
> I thought that, I was 6lb and OH was 6lb1 and Niamh was a little fatty.Click to expand...
> 
> Aw bless, she just said going by my chart on babies measurements baby is going to be small as its been below the line everytime, but god no's i could like you say have a gorg chubby baby like niamh, your avatar pic always makes me smile everytime i see your comments shes such a cutie. we will need an update pic please :cloud9:Click to expand...

I was told by a MW that the size of the baby is determined by the mother, so the fact that my 2 have different dads wasn't a factor in their weight at birth. Which I kinda guess makes sense as yr body isn't going to make something that yr body can't cope with iykwim!

Ailsa always looked like she was going to be big - until the last 4 weeks or so my fundal height was measuring along the top line on my graph so it waslooking like I was going to have a baby in excess of 9lb even at week early but as it turns out she was only 6lb 2oz! I had 3 MWs during my preg and the one I saw the most came to do my final check yesterday, it was the first time she'd seen Ailsa and she was shocked at how small she was, so even she has thought I was going to have a bigger baby!! until they arrive you just can't tell how big (or small) they're going to be!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrie i have hope that something will happen overnight!

I decided to have a poke of my cervix lol... Scared the hell out of me. Its high but i can still get to it without any trouble and i can get a finger RIGHT in there :shock: hope thats not a bad thing lol. Its so soft and squidgey in there. Not sure il be doing that again in a rush lol.


----------



## YoungNImum

WILSMUM said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I miss my timberlands :-( they are good boots!
> 
> I have 3 pairs now - DH converted me!!!!
> 
> These are my newest ones:
> https://www.timberlandonline.co.uk/...=PS_wnsmthly&start=31&source=search&color=148Click to expand...
> 
> Oo they are nice! I had the nellie classic boots until rox ate one :-(Click to expand...
> 
> I've got those as well - in the light beige & gold, they're pretty trashed now though - even got orange/red paint on them from school!!!
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Mw said at my appointment ill be having a small baby i was only 5lb3oz and i was the heavier twin born, and my OH was 6lb1oz so i kinda gussed bubba wouldnt be a big baby.Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that, I was 6lb and OH was 6lb1 and Niamh was a little fatty.Click to expand...
> 
> Aw bless, she just said going by my chart on babies measurements baby is going to be small as its been below the line everytime, but god no's i could like you say have a gorg chubby baby like niamh, your avatar pic always makes me smile everytime i see your comments shes such a cutie. we will need an update pic please :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I was told by a MW that the size of the baby is determined by the mother, so the fact that my 2 have different dads wasn't a factor in their weight at birth. Which I kinda guess makes sense as yr body isn't going to make something that yr body can't cope with iykwim!
> 
> Ailsa always looked like she was going to be big - until the last 4 weeks or so my fundal height was measuring along the top line on my graph so it waslooking like I was going to have a baby in excess of 9lb even at week early but as it turns out she was only 6lb 2oz! I had 3 MWs during my preg and the one I saw the most came to do my final check yesterday, it was the first time she'd seen Ailsa and she was shocked at how small she was, so even she has thought I was going to have a bigger baby!! until they arrive you just can't tell how big (or small) they're going to be!!!!Click to expand...

Well im only 5ft an OH 5,4 so i was pretty sure that was gonna be a big factor :shrug:


----------



## lozzy21

Il dig out a recent pic of niamh in a bit


----------



## lozzy21

These were taken a few days ago

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0982.jpg

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0974.jpg


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Just back home.

Ivy Grace was born at 1.27 pm 2 December weighing 6lb 7oz.

36 hours in labour, failed epidural, 7cm dilation in under 4 hours with no pain relief, forceps delivery - 100% worth it.


----------



## Mizze

Lozzy - lovely new pics

Amelie - Congratulations on your Little Girl - Love the name Ivy Grace

23 Babies born

FX for Tilbob and for Kerri 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Congrats amelie :) lovely name!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Congrats Amelie and well done! 

Anyone else having dizzy spells all of a sudden? Have got awful anxiety tonight too think it's maybe cos OH is out and I'm anxious I'll go into labour while he's out, he'll be home for midnight though and don't think anything will happen tonight so don't know why I'm all het up!


----------



## xkirstyx

yay massive congrats amelie!

ness iv been having a few bad dizzy spells 2day!

well so much for my nice warm shower i just finished washing my hair then the water went freeeeeeeezing omg it was like ice! :(


----------



## mrsbling

Evening ladies :wave:

Thought I would pop on and post a few piccies of Eloise..... been a bit tired as only had about 10 hours sleep since 5am sunday due to labour and birth (and having to stay in hospital). She has settled in at home well and we seem to spend most of our days just staring at her and smiling :happydance:

I must say the midwives at the hospital were amazing and nothing was too much trouble for them :thumbup:


----------



## mrsbling

Congratulations Nat and Amelie :) x


----------



## ducky1502

Those pics of niamh and eloise are too cute :)


----------



## xkirstyx

awwwww mrsbling shes gorgeous! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Aw Mrsbling Eloise is gorgeous!!xx


----------



## spencerbear

congratulations to amelie on your little girl.

mrsbling, eloise is beautiful.


----------



## Nessicle

Morning Emma! I've been up since 1.30am :( freaking fed up now i swear I'm gonna end up inducing myself if she hasn't put in an appearance by Monday aaarrgghh!


----------



## spencerbear

i finally gave up at 2.10. Still where i havent got becca, at least if i start to get sleepy i can try to sleep for a bit longer.

2 days left and a whole list of things i want to get done, really need the snow to clear


----------



## hopefully2

Ah girls sorry you both didnt sleep again, god love anyone that says to either of you "...get your sleep while you can..." if it was me I'd rip their heads off!! I've woke a few times tonight but morebecause I'm getting annoyed labour hasn't woke me yet!!

Hope kerrie has got going over night and our new December dreamers are just beautiful x


----------



## Kerrieann

AmeliePoulain said:


> Just back home.
> 
> Ivy Grace was born at 1.27 pm 2 December weighing 6lb 7oz.
> 
> 36 hours in labour, failed epidural, 7cm dilation in under 4 hours with no pain relief, forceps delivery - 100% worth it.

congratualtions!!! :happydance::happydance: Gorgeous name, cant wait to see a pic, well done!! :flower::cloud9:



mrsbling said:


> Evening ladies :wave:
> 
> Thought I would pop on and post a few piccies of Eloise..... been a bit tired as only had about 10 hours sleep since 5am sunday due to labour and birth (and having to stay in hospital). She has settled in at home well and we seem to spend most of our days just staring at her and smiling :happydance:
> 
> I must say the midwives at the hospital were amazing and nothing was too much trouble for them :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 143176
> View attachment 143177
> 
> 
> View attachment 143178
> View attachment 143179

omg she is absolutely gorgeous you must be so proud! Weve got that swing too cant wait to see our little one in it :thumbup: :happydance:



hopefully2 said:


> Ah girls sorry you both didnt sleep again, god love anyone that says to either of you "...get your sleep while you can..." if it was me I'd rip their heads off!! I've woke a few times tonight but morebecause I'm getting annoyed labour hasn't woke me yet!!
> 
> Hope kerrie has got going over night and our new December dreamers are just beautiful x

Ive had a rubbish sleep too denise, because of wanting labour to start! I dont think ive ever wished so much pain on myself before :cry::growlmad:
Im now later then i was with Jake too which makes it harder too :cry: Oh well! Not much more i can do, ive done miles and miles of walking, never had so much sex and spicy food in my life!!! :wacko:


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> Just back home.
> 
> Ivy Grace was born at 1.27 pm 2 December weighing 6lb 7oz.
> 
> 36 hours in labour, failed epidural, 7cm dilation in under 4 hours with no pain relief, forceps delivery - 100% worth it.
> 
> congratualtions!!! :happydance::happydance: Gorgeous name, cant wait to see a pic, well done!! :flower::cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies :wave:
> 
> Thought I would pop on and post a few piccies of Eloise..... been a bit tired as only had about 10 hours sleep since 5am sunday due to labour and birth (and having to stay in hospital). She has settled in at home well and we seem to spend most of our days just staring at her and smiling :happydance:
> 
> I must say the midwives at the hospital were amazing and nothing was too much trouble for them :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 143176
> View attachment 143177
> 
> 
> View attachment 143178
> View attachment 143179
> Click to expand...
> 
> omg she is absolutely gorgeous you must be so proud! Weve got that swing too cant wait to see our little one in it :thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully2 said:
> 
> 
> Ah girls sorry you both didnt sleep again, god love anyone that says to either of you "...get your sleep while you can..." if it was me I'd rip their heads off!! I've woke a few times tonight but morebecause I'm getting annoyed labour hasn't woke me yet!!
> 
> Hope kerrie has got going over night and our new December dreamers are just beautiful xClick to expand...
> 
> Ive had a rubbish sleep too denise, because of wanting labour to start! I dont think ive ever wished so much pain on myself before :cry::growlmad:
> Im now later then i was with Jake too which makes it harder too :cry: Oh well! Not much more i can do, ive done miles and miles of walking, never had so much sex and spicy food in my life!!! :wacko:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## cho

Congratulations on the babies girls, Niamh and Eloise are beautiful, oh and i love the name Ivy!
Eloise looks very alert already xx


----------



## Kerrieann

I feel like ive been up all night :cry: grrrrr!!!

So i think we have a few c-secs scheduled next week????? Whos next?? Think you will all have ur babies before me at this rate :haha:


----------



## Tierney

lozzy21 said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Mw said at my appointment ill be having a small baby i was only 5lb3oz and i was the heavier twin born, and my OH was 6lb1oz so i kinda gussed bubba wouldnt be a big baby.
> 
> I thought that, I was 6lb and OH was 6lb1 and Niamh was a little fatty.Click to expand...

aww this has made me feel a bit better I was 9lbs 4 and OH 8lbs 4 so I've been assuming that the baby will take after us and be big lol x


----------



## Tierney

AmeliePoulain said:


> Just back home.
> 
> Ivy Grace was born at 1.27 pm 2 December weighing 6lb 7oz.
> 
> 36 hours in labour, failed epidural, 7cm dilation in under 4 hours with no pain relief, forceps delivery - 100% worth it.

Congratulations hun x

Lozzy and Mrsbling lovely photos x


----------



## WILSMUM

Congrats Amelie and Mrsbling Eloise is gorgeous! Bless her!!


----------



## Nessicle

Honestly hopefully if anyone dare say to me "wait til that baby comes if you think you're tired now!" how about eff off?! I've never been so tired in all my life 2 hours sleep a night is horrendous Im worried about how Ill cope in labour being so tired :( 

Kerrie sorry you haven't got going yet I bet you're even more fed up those if you who are overdue :hugs: 

Don't you just love it when you put fresh underwear on and sit down with your morning brew and then have a lovely leak of discharge....?!


----------



## wishingforbub

lozzy21 said:


> These were taken a few days ago
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0982.jpg
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0974.jpg

Oh Lozzy she is soooo cute !!! I just LOVE her cheeks :)



AmeliePoulain said:


> Just back home.
> 
> Ivy Grace was born at 1.27 pm 2 December weighing 6lb 7oz.
> 
> 36 hours in labour, failed epidural, 7cm dilation in under 4 hours with no pain relief, forceps delivery - 100% worth it.

Congrats Amelie!!! :) I love her name too! Can't wait to see pics.. hope you are both doing well xxx



mrsbling said:


> Evening ladies :wave:
> 
> Thought I would pop on and post a few piccies of Eloise..... been a bit tired as only had about 10 hours sleep since 5am sunday due to labour and birth (and having to stay in hospital). She has settled in at home well and we seem to spend most of our days just staring at her and smiling :happydance:
> 
> I must say the midwives at the hospital were amazing and nothing was too much trouble for them :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 143176
> View attachment 143177
> 
> 
> View attachment 143178
> View attachment 143179

Aaaw Mrsbling, she is so precious !!! :)

Kerrie, I hope your sweep works for you !!!!

I only have 4 more days to go :happydance: I cannot wait to meet our boy :baby:


----------



## Nessicle

aw I'm so jealous wishingfor! wish we had the choice over here :( I think we should have!


----------



## wishingforbub

Nessicle said:


> aw I'm so jealous wishingfor! wish we had the choice over here :( I think we should have!

I think so too Ness !!! :)... I am now trying to keep my legs crossed LOL til my DH gets back from his trip... but my doctor's word's keep playing in my mind :" I don't think your boy will stay in even til the 5th!" - hehe so i am quietly sh i t t i ng myself with every movement, twinge, pain LOL :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

Kerrie = think next c sec booked is kelly on monday

Ive managed to get another 2 hours because becca wasnt here, it was heaven. But im with Ness, as think even with a crying baby i will manage more sleep than i do now


----------



## sammiwry

Lovely photos Mrsbling and lozzy!!

And ness I agree! It's such a tease isn't it?! 

Rox spent all night in her bed :happydance: just got to keep it up now :-s


----------



## ducky1502

Oh no kerrie :( was so hoping to wake up to some news that u had gone into labour!!

Sorry to all those who didnt sleep well... Not long til babies arrive now though!


----------



## Nessicle

I just bashe my bump in the middle firmly on the bedroom door and it really hurt got a really read mark there now and it feels bruised will ava be ok? I listened to her hb on the Doppler and it seems fine and she's moving ok I think....


----------



## ducky1502

Just keep an eye on her movement hun... Just to be safe. Sure shes fine though. Shes very well padded in there :)


----------



## Mizze

mrsbling said:


> Evening ladies :wave:
> 
> Thought I would pop on and post a few piccies of Eloise..... been a bit tired as only had about 10 hours sleep since 5am sunday due to labour and birth (and having to stay in hospital). She has settled in at home well and we seem to spend most of our days just staring at her and smiling :happydance:
> 
> I must say the midwives at the hospital were amazing and nothing was too much trouble for them :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 143176
> View attachment 143177
> 
> 
> View attachment 143178
> View attachment 143179

Oh Mrsbling - she is lovely - and so much personalitt already. How gorgeous.




Kerrieann said:


> I feel like ive been up all night :cry: grrrrr!!!
> 
> So i think we have a few c-secs scheduled next week????? Whos next?? Think you will all have ur babies before me at this rate :haha:

Aw Kerri -:hugs: must be so hard for you :kiss:



wishingforbub said:


> I only have 4 more days to go :happydance: I cannot wait to meet our boy :baby:

Oh goodness!! I will keep my phone charged!! :winkwink::winkwink:



Nessicle said:


> I just bashe my bump in the middle firmly on the bedroom door and it really hurt got a really read mark there now and it feels bruised will ava be ok? I listened to her hb on the Doppler and it seems fine and she's moving ok I think....

Hon she will be fine, you on the other hand really didnt need that did you! Dont forget she has serious padding and cushioning going on in there.

Morning all. 

Had a reasonable night's sleep but bump feeling very heavy now. DH and I :sex: this morning and now I feel really sore sitting down! TMI sorry :blush:

Chucking it down with rain today

Oh and I dont quite have a pram yet - when we unpacked the boxes we have a pushchair and a car seat but no a carrycot or the isofix base yet. :( I suspect obviously since they would be in seperate boxes that its still on its way. Ive emailed the company anyway. Love the bits I have DH spent last night playing with it! :) Just want the rest of it now.

Mizze xxx


----------



## wishingforbub

Ness I am sure Ava is ok :)
Yes Mizze, keep that phone charged LOL :)- and hope you get the rest of your "pram" soon !


----------



## Pixxie

c.holdway said:


> Ahh i hope things progress for you Kerri, glad it didnt hurt you, maybe you were ready for it :)
> Well i think Dylan may have turned, im not sure but he has been trying all afternoon and i think the last one hurt that bad that i hope he turned, will be brill if he has :)
> Fingers Crossed :thumbup:
> Pixxie you check your cervix dont you, i am sure it has come down a lot seems closer and easier to get to(thats if it is my cervix lol) is that a good sign?
> I have a lot of Cramps tonigh and back ache :(
> Bradley was as bold as a badger apart from a trim of hair around the back he looked like a old man hilarious!!
> Lozzy sounds like Niamh is doing great, well done to you and her:happydance:
> Bradley was bruised too when he was born the back of his head was black and blue and also coned where i was in labour so long, he was very funny to look at lol x

Yea if it's getting easier to reach thats a good sign! :thumbup: Before labour it has to move from facing your back to facing your front but it will move down too because baby's head is in the way! Mine's started to move down in the last few days too, I can't feel the opening yet but it's definitely easier to get to. 

Can you feel LO's back yet? I've still got the dip but its because she is slightly off centre, I can feel her back just to the left of my belly button though.



ducky1502 said:


> Kerrie i have hope that something will happen overnight!
> 
> I decided to have a poke of my cervix lol... Scared the hell out of me. Its high but i can still get to it without any trouble and i can get a finger RIGHT in there :shock: hope thats not a bad thing lol. Its so soft and squidgey in there. Not sure il be doing that again in a rush lol.

Ducky if you were that way inclined you could give yourself a sweep :winkwink: You're closer than I am though, can't even find the opening yet :(



AmeliePoulain said:


> Just back home.
> 
> Ivy Grace was born at 1.27 pm 2 December weighing 6lb 7oz.
> 
> 36 hours in labour, failed epidural, 7cm dilation in under 4 hours with no pain relief, forceps delivery - 100% worth it.

:dance: :happydance: Congrats! What a lovely name! 



Nessicle said:


> I just bashe my bump in the middle firmly on the bedroom door and it really hurt got a really read mark there now and it feels bruised will ava be ok? I listened to her hb on the Doppler and it seems fine and she's moving ok I think....

I'm sure she is fine just keep an eye on her movements. Are you rhesus neg? My midwife said I need to call her if I have any bangs because I am so you might want to give her a ring if you are just to be safe.

Nothing new for me :( Was up 7 times last night and I am so knackered now! If anyone tells me to get some sleep now because it will be worse when she's here I think I will actually murder them... 

Figured out that my leg and back pain is nothing to do with BH and its just because I'm lay on my sides :dohh: Baby must rest on a nerve when I lie on my sides so I've had to lie on my back to get some sleep in even though the midwife said not to. 

Wish people would stop phoning me 'Just to see how I am' :growlmad: I'm sure my whole family thinks I would have the baby and not tell them! They are seriously doing my nut in. They phone up and I can tell all they want to do is check I'm not at the hospital or in labour because they ask 'Are you ok? Yea? Any change? No? Oh right...' and then they don't have anything else to say! :dohh: xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you girls yeah I'm rhesus neg - i'll give the day unit a ring then just to be sure xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hi beautiful ladies! Hope everyone is ok! I'm still in hospital, waiting to see if I can go home today. Can't wait to get out of the hospital! Babies are doing well, been so hard feeding them, breastfeeding isn't enough so am topping up with fornula at the mo, they are eating every hour or 2!! They always want hugs, and they are just such funny little things already with their facial expressions!! Thank you all for your lovely wishes, means so much and I've been thinking of u all. If anyone can let me know roughly what's been going on with everyone in one post that would be great, hard to manouvere round this site on my phone!
Hope you're all ok, and ness thanks so much for uploading the pic, will get more on here as soon as I can xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishingforbub

Aaaw Nat glad you and babies are doing well.. you must be soooo smitten :)

Here is a tiny update (from what I know and remember):
Amelie had a little baby girl named Ivy :)
Kerrie had a sweep and is still waiting on something to happen !
Mizze got her pram , but not all of it LOL :)
Lots of uncomfortable mamas-to-be on here...lots of curry eating and rudy's going on :)
Mrsbling posted lovely pics of her little girl and Lozzy posted 2 new ones too of Niamh and Niamh has put on some weight which is good :)
Sammi's doggie Rox slept through the night on her own and had hurt her paw ( i think it's ok now)
I think Ducky has been checking her cervix LOL as well as Pixxie hehe :) 
Oh and Tillbob had to be induced as she had high BP.... waiting on an update on her.

I am not sure what else... or if I even got the above info right LOL :) Hope so...sorry to anyone, if I reported wrongly hehe :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Thanks so much for that!!

Wow amelie, huge congrats! Hope you're all doing well, love the name ivy :) xx

Ahh kerrie, really hoping things start moving for you, I'm sure they will!! Xx

Mizze, very annoying about the pram! Hope it all arrives soon xx

Mrsbling and lozze, I haven't been able to see any pics on here but ill have a nosy when I finally get home on the comp. I'm sure they are just gorgeous :) xx

Sammi, bless that doggy of yours!! I don't think I've ever seen a pic?? When I get home ill remind u to upload a pic on here for me please! Xx

Ducky, pixie and tillbob, I hope things are moving along for you guys! Xx

Trust me, once they are here you forget allllll the crap before! I don't bloody remember any of it right now, haha!! Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Wishingforbub- and how are you?? You didn't update on yourself, lol! Xx


----------



## xkirstyx

well thats me 39weeks! only 7days to go, im getting twinges and pains everyday but kerrie i think ill be joining you n the over due club! as much as i pray and poke and baby i just dont think shes gonna come out any time soon and im so fed up drinking rlt and bouncing on ball :(

nat lovely to hear from you hunny! glad babies are doing well they are so gorgeous i much be on :cloud9: fingers crossed u :cloud9:will get home 2day! xxxx


----------



## sammiwry

Yes the daft rox has a sore paw but seems to be getting there, keeping an eye on it just incase though. When you are home remind me and I shall upload some pics of her. 

Glad to hear your cuties are doing well! Can't wait to see more pics of them!


----------



## Pixxie

Nice to hear from you Nat! The pic of your babies is so adorable ^_^ Hope they aren't too much hard work for you xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> evening girlies, hope ur all ok! No signs of anything for me yet. Not sure if im meant to get any so soon or wether because ive got no signs or bleeding then maybe it hasnt worked?! :shrug: pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fingers still crossed for you Kerrie :flower:




AmeliePoulain said:


> Just back home.
> 
> Ivy Grace was born at 1.27 pm 2 December weighing 6lb 7oz.
> 
> 36 hours in labour, failed epidural, 7cm dilation in under 4 hours with no pain relief, forceps delivery - 100% worth it.

Aww, you had a tough labour :hugs: Congratulations on little Ivy Grace :baby:



mrsbling said:


> Evening ladies :wave:
> 
> Thought I would pop on and post a few piccies of Eloise..... been a bit tired as only had about 10 hours sleep since 5am sunday due to labour and birth (and having to stay in hospital). She has settled in at home well and we seem to spend most of our days just staring at her and smiling :happydance:
> 
> I must say the midwives at the hospital were amazing and nothing was too much trouble for them :thumbup:

She is adorable :cloud9: Congratulations again



spencerbear said:


> 2 days left and a whole list of things i want to get done, really need the snow to clear

OMG.....:wacko: Me too, im actually stressing myself out a bit :dohh: 

Have done the HUGE pile of ironing, but now want to 'spring' clean the house, take DS2 to the cinema & santa....Get an online shop done & booked in :wacko: The list goes on & on!




spencerbear said:


> Kerrie = think next c sec booked is kelly on monday

Yes, my Csection is early on Monday...Getting very nervous & anxious...But of course excited to meet our LO :baby::cloud9:


----------



## wishingforbub

Nut_Shake said:


> Wishingforbub- and how are you?? You didn't update on yourself, lol! Xx

hehe I am ok thanks Nat, nothing much new here...just playing the waiting game til wednesday :) and waiting also for DH to come home on monday night! :)

So happy that you have your babies... hope you will get to go home soon xx


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely to hear from you Nat...:flower: 

Your babies are adorable :baby::baby:


----------



## wishingforbub

Kelly ... are you overly excited for monday !!!!? :yipee: so lovely you will have your baby in 2 days !!! :) Are you all ready? Did the hospital tell you anything specific before you go in? I was just told not to eat or drink anything from midnight and come in at 6am for my section at 8am... what time is yours??
I was swabbed for group b strep just in case my waters break beforehand... were you? and I have never had an internal this entire pregnancy LOL :)


----------



## GoogilyBear

Hello Girls Hope All Is Well And A MASSIVE CONGRATS to those of you who have there little bundles of joy :D

Sorry ive not been on for a few days, while the weather has been bad on OH has been home, been sorting out LO's room, going to be painted in the next few days hopefully :)

YAY to 37weeks :) full term finally :) went and saw the MW yesterday, 4/5 engaged which is good, AND WOHOOOOOO I am getting my waterbirth :D :D and on thursday i had some of my plug :)

Today however not feeling 100%, lots of aches and pains down in my foof area and everytime i stand up i feel a great weight right on my bladder and its quite painfull. Hopefully all the currys my OH has bought me will take effect at somepoint lol and my LO will be here soon :)

Really struggling to find any RLT, everywhere i go they either dont sell it or are out of stock.. so i do hope its not a long painfull birth for me :)

xxxx Googles


----------



## wishingforbub

congrats on full term googily !! xx


----------



## KellyC75

wishingforbub said:


> Kelly ... are you overly excited for monday !!!!? :yipee: so lovely you will have your baby in 2 days !!! :) Are you all ready? Did the hospital tell you anything specific before you go in? I was just told not to eat or drink anything from midnight and come in at 6am for my section at 8am... what time is yours??
> I was swabbed for group b strep just in case my waters break beforehand... were you? and I have never had an internal this entire pregnancy LOL :)


Aww, thanks for your message :flower:

I am so nervous, anxious, excited all wrapped into one....I really need to calm down & take my mind of it, as I swear thats how I ended up going into labour the day before my scheduled csection with DS2! :dohh:

Im pretty much ready, but I think you will keep finding things that you want to organise/do :wacko:

The hospital told me not to eat from midnight, also I have to take 'zantac' the night before & in the morning (with minimal water)

We need to be at hospital at 7am, but dont know when we are actually having baby, as they said 'it depends on order of list on the day & if any emergencies'

The midwife explained everything & I also have a few 'hopes' for the birth, which I have to ask on the day...:thumbup:

I wasnt swabbed for groupB, as they said I will be given anti-biotics anyway

Ok, gonna have to get off here & 'try' to take my mind off it! :winkwink:

If I dont get to 'talk' to you again, I wish you & your Husband all the best for Wednesday :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Great news 'Googily' :happydance: Congrats on full term


----------



## EmyDra

GoogilyBear said:


> Really struggling to find any RLT, everywhere i go they either dont sell it or are out of stock.. so i do hope its not a long painfull birth for me :)
> 
> xxxx Googles


Do you have a holland and barretts near you? I'm halfway through my 3rd box
and I think they are less than £2 each - which is brilliant!

I did order a couple of eBay before I realised I could buy them in town, it's more expensive but probably a good idea if you can't get them anywhere else :)


----------



## wishingforbub

oh Kelly thank you !! and good luck to you and your hubby too :)
xxxxx enjoy the experience xxx


----------



## GoogilyBear

EmyDra said:


> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> Really struggling to find any RLT, everywhere i go they either dont sell it or are out of stock.. so i do hope its not a long painfull birth for me :)
> 
> xxxx Googles
> 
> 
> Do you have a holland and barretts near you? I'm halfway through my 3rd box
> and I think they are less than £2 each - which is brilliant!
> 
> I did order a couple of eBay before I realised I could buy them in town, it's more expensive but probably a good idea if you can't get them anywhere else :)Click to expand...

Our nearest holland and barret is a good 45 mins away in scarborough, we would go to hull but the roads here are so bad we dont wanna risk going out :/

Lmao:haha::haha: my OH has just tried making naan bread for the first time... hillarious is all i have to say haha... the gloop.. is everyewhere hahaha x


----------



## WILSMUM

kelly yr lo will be exactly 2 weeks younger than mine! Will be funny if yr first in and lo is delivered same time as ailsa!


----------



## mrsbling

wishingforbub said:


> Aaaw Nat glad you and babies are doing well.. you must be soooo smitten :)
> 
> Here is a tiny update (from what I know and remember):
> Amelie had a little baby girl named Ivy :)
> Kerrie had a sweep and is still waiting on something to happen !
> Mizze got her pram , but not all of it LOL :)
> Lots of uncomfortable mamas-to-be on here...lots of curry eating and rudy's going on :)
> Mrsbling posted lovely pics of her little girl and Lozzy posted 2 new ones too of Niamh and Niamh has put on some weight which is good :)
> Sammi's doggie Rox slept through the night on her own and had hurt her paw ( i think it's ok now)
> I think Ducky has been checking her cervix LOL as well as Pixxie hehe :)
> Oh and Tillbob had to be induced as she had high BP.... waiting on an update on her.
> 
> I am not sure what else... or if I even got the above info right LOL :) Hope so...sorry to anyone, if I reported wrongly hehe :)

Thanks for that update - I too havent had chance to read back :) x



KellyC75 said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> evening girlies, hope ur all ok! No signs of anything for me yet. Not sure if im meant to get any so soon or wether because ive got no signs or bleeding then maybe it hasnt worked?! :shrug: pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Fingers still crossed for you Kerrie :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> Just back home.
> 
> Ivy Grace was born at 1.27 pm 2 December weighing 6lb 7oz.
> 
> 36 hours in labour, failed epidural, 7cm dilation in under 4 hours with no pain relief, forceps delivery - 100% worth it.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, you had a tough labour :hugs: Congratulations on little Ivy Grace :baby:
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies :wave:
> 
> Thought I would pop on and post a few piccies of Eloise..... been a bit tired as only had about 10 hours sleep since 5am sunday due to labour and birth (and having to stay in hospital). She has settled in at home well and we seem to spend most of our days just staring at her and smiling :happydance:
> 
> I must say the midwives at the hospital were amazing and nothing was too much trouble for them :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> She is adorable :cloud9: Congratulations again
> 
> 
> 
> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> 2 days left and a whole list of things i want to get done, really need the snow to clearClick to expand...
> 
> OMG.....:wacko: Me too, im actually stressing myself out a bit :dohh:
> 
> Have done the HUGE pile of ironing, but now want to 'spring' clean the house, take DS2 to the cinema & santa....Get an online shop done & booked in :wacko: The list goes on & on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> Kerrie = think next c sec booked is kelly on mondayClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, my Csection is early on Monday...Getting very nervous & anxious...But of course excited to meet our LO :baby::cloud9:Click to expand...

Good luck for Monday Kelly - if they are anything like the staff at our hospital it wont be anywhere as near as bad a s you think it may be :) x


----------



## Xaviersmom

You know everyone who says get your sleep now... I find that I am getting more sleep and it's better quality than before LO got here.

2 days in a row now, she had cluster fed in the evening and only woke 1 time thru the night. I got 5 straight hours of sleep 2 nights n a row.. I almost feel human :D

Christmas tree shopping today..there's a nice little cut-your-own tree farm a few minutes from my house.

A dear friend of ours is a photographer.. he is coming to our house tomorrow for family photo shoot! His wife is his asisstant and she's itching to do an infant shoot. YAY for family pics :D


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh good Xaviersmom that you are getting good sleep ...I wish we could all say the same LOL :)
Enjoy your xmas tree shopping ! :) and your photoshoot tomorrow :) be sure to share some of the pics with us ! :)


----------



## GoogilyBear

Does anyone know where i can get some cheap nursing tops or something? they are either super exspensive or ugly lol. i would just wear vest tops all the time, but its not practical in this weather lol x


----------



## lozzy21

Googly im just layering my tops, usualy a vest top with one of OH's zip up hoodies. That is when i actualy get dressed, if im not going out and no ones coming round i stay in my pj.s


----------



## Pixxie

Xaviersmom said:


> You know everyone who says get your sleep now... I find that I am getting more sleep and it's better quality than before LO got here.
> 
> 2 days in a row now, she had cluster fed in the evening and only woke 1 time thru the night. I got 5 straight hours of sleep 2 nights n a row.. I almost feel human :D
> 
> Christmas tree shopping today..there's a nice little cut-your-own tree farm a few minutes from my house.
> 
> A dear friend of ours is a photographer.. he is coming to our house tomorrow for family photo shoot! His wife is his asisstant and she's itching to do an infant shoot. YAY for family pics :D

You give us all hope! :haha: Nice to know our suspicions about better sleep are correct. 

Glad to hear all is well, hope your photo shoot goes well.



GoogilyBear said:


> Does anyone know where i can get some cheap nursing tops or something? they are either super exspensive or ugly lol. i would just wear vest tops all the time, but its not practical in this weather lol x

I am just going to layer my tops, nursing tops cost a fortune! Just put a vest top under your normal top then you can lift the first one and pull the vest down so you show minimum flesh :winkwink: xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Thankyou all for your lovely messages :flower:


WILSMUM said:


> kelly yr lo will be exactly 2 weeks younger than mine! Will be funny if yr first in and lo is delivered same time as ailsa!

Aww, thanks :hugs: What time was Ailsa born again? :baby:


GoogilyBear said:


> Does anyone know where i can get some cheap nursing tops or something? they are either super exspensive or ugly lol. i would just wear vest tops all the time, but its not practical in this weather lol x

I bought 2 of these (2 for £25) I know thats not that cheap, but think they will come in handy for under all my own vest tops ~ with my cardigans over top :winkwink:

https://www.breastvest.co.uk/


----------



## YoungNImum

lozzy21 said:


> These were taken a few days ago
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0982.jpg
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0974.jpg

Awk look i love her checks :cloud9:



AmeliePoulain said:


> Just back home.
> 
> Ivy Grace was born at 1.27 pm 2 December weighing 6lb 7oz.
> 
> 36 hours in labour, failed epidural, 7cm dilation in under 4 hours with no pain relief, forceps delivery - 100% worth it.

:happydance: what a lovely name hope your both doing ok?



mrsbling said:


> Evening ladies :wave:
> 
> Thought I would pop on and post a few piccies of Eloise..... been a bit tired as only had about 10 hours sleep since 5am sunday due to labour and birth (and having to stay in hospital). She has settled in at home well and we seem to spend most of our days just staring at her and smiling :happydance:
> 
> I must say the midwives at the hospital were amazing and nothing was too much trouble for them :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 143176
> View attachment 143177
> 
> 
> View attachment 143178
> View attachment 143179

Iv never heard that name before but its really nice and what a pretty little thing she is :thumbup:



GoogilyBear said:


> Hello Girls Hope All Is Well And A MASSIVE CONGRATS to those of you who have there little bundles of joy :D
> 
> Sorry ive not been on for a few days, while the weather has been bad on OH has been home, been sorting out LO's room, going to be painted in the next few days hopefully :)
> 
> YAY to 37weeks :) full term finally :) went and saw the MW yesterday, 4/5 engaged which is good, AND WOHOOOOOO I am getting my waterbirth :D :D and on thursday i had some of my plug :)
> 
> Today however not feeling 100%, lots of aches and pains down in my foof area and everytime i stand up i feel a great weight right on my bladder and its quite painfull. Hopefully all the currys my OH has bought me will take effect at somepoint lol and my LO will be here soon :)
> 
> Really struggling to find any RLT, everywhere i go they either dont sell it or are out of stock.. so i do hope its not a long painfull birth for me :)
> 
> xxxx Googles


Hey googily glad to hear from you, i had MW on wednesday 36week appointment in 3/5 engaged :happydance: an glad to hear your getting your waterbirth aswell, when are you due? my MW said i could go early we could be giving birth same week maybe :thumbup:


----------



## spencerbear

Well ive just struggled round tesco, good job i only wanted a few bits. Took forever to park and then once i got the bits i needed, over 30 mins queue to pay. And clearly the huge bump on the front of me was invidsible cause i was being pushed all over the place. Big shop on Monday morning. 

Just got to crack on with my list of jobs during tomorrow and monday, so i know everything is done.


----------



## Mizze

Who would have thought trying to buy an artificial christmas tree was such a pain - I just want a plain tree - (Actually what I want is a real one but it took months last year to not find pine needles in between the floor boards of the lounge and since LO will be one next christmas im thinking artificial is best for a few years at least.) But either they look pants, are seriously expensive or have crappy reviews!! :( So much for sending DH out to buy one today. 

Feeling good today - rest of pram should be delivered today or Monday and Just4baby gave me the number to track it through the distribution company bless em so I know it has reached the local depot - though where that is im not sure. :happydance: :happydance: Also Ive got a lovely meal planned for tonight - mexican chicken fajhitas and refried beans etc - yumm yumm one of mine and OH favourites. Also good crappy TV to entertain me tonight. 

I have lovely clean teeth too thanks to a visit to the dental hygeinist (sp?) and since ive shopped, been to the library and had the dentist I dont have to go out into the freezing rain again today! Hooray! Also my stew made 7 portions - so In the freezer I have 7 portions of stew, 4 portions of bolognaise sauce which can be turned into chilli con carne easily enough, 4 portions of lasagne and 3 portions of veg soup. Plus other ready stuff like chicken pie etc. Im going to use Jessabellas chicken recipe this week too and if we like it I can cook and freeze that too. 

LO is feeling very heavy though today - I asked DH if he could carry her for a bit only to be told that was my job, because as soon as she is born she is his! Cheeky fecker!! 

Can see us squabbling over who gets cuddles though once she is here. I will win since im the milk machine!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Nat and Xaviersmom lovely to see you both here!! :) 


:hug: to all not having such a good day. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

spencerbear said:


> Well ive just struggled round tesco, good job i only wanted a few bits. Took forever to park and then once i got the bits i needed, over 30 mins queue to pay. And clearly the huge bump on the front of me was invidsible cause i was being pushed all over the place. Big shop on Monday morning.
> 
> Just got to crack on with my list of jobs during tomorrow and monday, so i know everything is done.

:hugs::hugs:

I hate it when people barge into you - its not as if its not bleedin obvious we are all hugely pregnant.

At least its done now and you can snuggle up in the warm for a bit. 

I have done my jobs for the day - including giving the kitchen a damm good clean.

Just need to make a list of numbers for DH to have for when I go into labour so he doesnt panic! :) 

Mizze xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Mizze, you are soooo good !!!! :) doing all that you have done !


----------



## Mizze

Not really - I just have some energy today!

Maybe it was the :sex: - its been a while! :D :rofl:

Now im ensconced on the sofa and not intending to move much! 

How are you feeling? 

Mizze xx


----------



## wishingforbub

I am good thanks hun.... no dtd for me in a while hehe :) but hopefully wont be long !!
I have been on the couch basically all day !! :) watching tv...
I wish I had your energy burst !! Not that I have much to do anyway hehe! :)


----------



## WILSMUM

KellyC75 said:


> Thankyou all for your lovely messages :flower:
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> kelly yr lo will be exactly 2 weeks younger than mine! Will be funny if yr first in and lo is delivered same time as ailsa!
> 
> Aww, thanks :hugs: What time was Ailsa born again? :baby:
> 
> 
> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where i can get some cheap nursing tops or something? they are either super exspensive or ugly lol. i would just wear vest tops all the time, but its not practical in this weather lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I bought 2 of these (2 for £25) I know thats not that cheap, but think they will come in handy for under all my own vest tops ~ with my cardigans over top :winkwink:
> 
> https://www.breastvest.co.uk/Click to expand...

she was born at 09:52!

and i can also confirm that the sleeping situation is much better now shes here! Ailsa pretty much goes 3-5 hours between feeds and as DH gets up and does the night feeds i'm getting loads more sleep now than i was a few weeks ago!!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi all on my phone so can't multi quote but have read back! 

I'm laid in bed feeling like utter rubbish, went to town with OH for my first time outta the house in 12 days. I managed just over an hour before we had to come home and I'm paying for it now - I've been in agony with my back and pelvis I've never felt pain like it, hasmd to come to bed with paracetamol and a hot water bottle for the pain I swear I though my pelvis was going to snap in two! I was even wearing a support band! Feel a little better now but when Ava turns her head it's searing pain :cry: 

Off back to sleep soon too OH said 'you won't sleep tonight' but I dont anyway lol so doesn't really matter may as well sleep while I can hey?! 

Called daycare unit this morning too about banging my bump and she said i won't need another anti d and that LO will be fine if I've felt her moving so that's good! She hasn't moved as much as usual but maybe I haven't noticed as much cos I've been out or sleeping!

Kelly bet you're so excited for Monday! 

Nat thanks for coming on to update us I hope you all get to go home soon! 

Hope everyone else is ok and not too drained and fed up xx


----------



## Nessicle

Googily H&Mmdo good nursing tops at a decent price and you can now shop online with them!


----------



## Mizze

:hugs: Ness - yes you do notice movement less when you are out and about. 

h&m -thanks for the tip

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

You're welcome hun! They have a great maternity range I've bought lots of stuff from there while I've been pregnant xx


----------



## ducky1502

Ooooh no news from kerrie for a while... Maybe something is happening.

Had a busy day. Now watching mrs doubtfire and then time to do the dishes.

Lost a huuuuuuuge blob of mucus plug earlier, so gross lol. My OH thinks its so disgusting but i get too excited and have to tell him. I just wish it was a show rather than my plug but hey.


----------



## Mizze

Ducky they just dont get our obsession with bodily fluids do they :rofl:

I have nothing, no extra symptoms at all - which im not too bothered about -im happy to wait a couple of weeks more - At the moment!!!

FX that Kerri's silence means something is happening!!! :thumbup:

Mizze


----------



## wishingforbub

Yes FXed Kerrie is having her baby LOL :)
I just baked a chocolate cake - well it's in the oven- I had a craving LOL... even the kitchen is cleaned up hehe I didn't make the mess I thought I would...bless my SIL, she said she would clean up after I bake... but I just couldn't let her :)
Hope you are all having a nice night xx


----------



## Kerrieann

sorry girls but my silence is just me out for the day trying to keep active and busy :haha: been walking around shops for hours!! I get some funny looks from people when im out tho :haha: hope ur all ok? I lost some more polug earlier too, no blood tho. Its been over 24 hours since my sweep and nothing, so do you think that means that nothing will happen now??? :shrug:


----------



## wishingforbub

Kerrie, i think someone said before after a sweep you can go into labour up to 48 hours later?? I am not sure.. don't lose faith, maybe try your best not to think about it.. do something to take your mind off it and it will happen when you least expect it ! :)


----------



## Nessicle

Give it another 24 Hun fx something will start! 

I have loads of people staring at me when I'm out like I'm a leper lol you'd think people had never seen a heavily pregnant woman before! 

I'm gonna get a warm bath in a minute try and soothe my poor bump and back - it's been through a war today lol


----------



## Mizze

wishingforbub said:


> Yes FXed Kerrie is having her baby LOL :)
> *I just baked a chocolate cake *- well it's in the oven- I had a craving LOL... even the kitchen is cleaned up hehe I didn't make the mess I thought I would...bless my SIL, she said she would clean up after I bake... but I just couldn't let her :)
> Hope you are all having a nice night xx

Droool :munch: We have (well mostly me) eaten all the rock cakes I baked earlier in the week - might have to make more tomorrow - I need chocolate chips though because I put half chocolate chips and half mixed fruit into the mixture.



Kerrieann said:


> sorry girls but my silence is just me out for the day trying to keep active and busy :haha: been walking around shops for hours!! I get some funny looks from people when im out tho :haha: hope ur all ok? I lost some more polug earlier too, no blood tho. Its been over 24 hours since my sweep and nothing, so do you think that means that nothing will happen now??? :shrug:

:hugs: Aw Kerri - like wishing said im sure its up to 48 hours - at least you got out and about - that can only help


Okay :blush: is it weird that I just dressed a teddy bear in a nappy and baby grow and practiced putting it in the pram and the car seat. :wacko::blush::blush:

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Me and Dh have been out getting a few blankets for madden and a support cushion for feeding. Rox got more food and a new collar as she's outgrown her old collar and a new non squeak kong toy for when daddys home.

Bumps been really sore and painful while we were out, still not eased :-( wish all this discomfort and pain was labour :-(


----------



## Mizze

Good idea on the bath Ness -:hug:

Mizze x


----------



## wishingforbub

hehe mizze you are funny LOL :)
What are rock cakes btw?? I don think I have ever had them and those welsh cakes you all were talking about in the week??
:)


----------



## Mizze

https://britishfood.about.com/od/recipeindex/r/rockckaes.htm -Rock cakes

I would add a teaspoon of mixed spice to the mix too - and I substituted about 1/2 the weight of the fruit and currents for the chocolate bits - dead easy and yummy. 

These are welsh cakes - lush and very moreish

https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/welshcakes_67264 - I havent made these recently. Too easy to pick up a packet at the local shop! 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Ergh im having less sleep now shes here, not because of her, she sleeps for the 3 hours between her feeds but i dont go to bed when i should so im left shatterd. Might be better when OH goes back to work on monday so i can get into a routeen.


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks mizze.. are these especially for round xmas time?


----------



## Mizze

wishingforbub said:


> Thanks mizze.. are these especially for round xmas time?

No, anytime of year hon - they are great afternoon tea type cakes iyswim. I just fancied baking something easy and quick - my sister makes them for her kids (esp the rock cakes) lots precisely because they are easy and quick!

Mizze xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh good :) It does look super easy and yummy! Oh dear I am in a baking mood... and have eaten 2 slices of cake !!


----------



## Pixxie

I have mega sweet craving right now and you're all making cakes! :hissy: Might have to stick some fairy cakes in when I've had tea. My appetite has really increased over the last week or so, there must be more room for my stomach now :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

mmmm cake!!! and i have none :cry: ive just had a fromage frais but somehow its just not the same :haha:


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> mmmm cake!!! and i have none :cry: ive just had a fromage frais but somehow its just not the same :haha:

So not the same! :D

Dont forget -microwaveable cake in a mug!

https://soychick.com/foods/recipes/oowy-gooey-1-minute-vegan-chocolate-mug-cake/

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh thanks mizze, ill give it a try, does it matter what flour? think ive only got self-raising!


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrie i think they say if a sweep is going to work it will be within 72hrs.

Just done the dishes, polished the living room and bleached thw toilets ready for a good scrub lol... What a saturday night :rofl:

And i just read what you wrote about doing my own sweep pixxie. Nooooo way! Im a bit scared to go near down there again lol. Such a wimp! Keep losing lots of plug though, going through pantyliners like theyre going out of fashion!!


----------



## lozzy21

Tillbob has had her baby phoebe weighin 6 pound 12 at 3.50


----------



## YoungNImum

lozzy21 said:


> Ergh im having less sleep now shes here, not because of her, she sleeps for the 3 hours between her feeds but i dont go to bed when i should so im left shatterd. Might be better when OH goes back to work on monday so i can get into a routeen.

Your prob just making sure your alert incase little missie wakes, you'll pick up a routine im sure, maybe just taking longer than you thought :thumbup:



lozzy21 said:


> Tillbob has had her baby phoebe weighin 6 pound 12 at 3.50

Oh lovely!! Another little girl for dec dreamers, i love the name phoebe


----------



## Nessicle

Ah bath was nice! Think Ava's head has engaged as I'm in so much pain walking now and she's pushingbinto my right hip OMG the pain! 

Stop talking about cakes I can't have them! Lol asked oh to get me some skittles or wine gums bit sick of choccy could murder a piece of cake or a choc eclair!!


----------



## Kerrieann

lozzy21 said:


> Tillbob has had her baby phoebe weighin 6 pound 12 at 3.50

Ah wow, congrats gemma!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## YoungNImum

24 babies now :D


----------



## Pixxie

Congrats to Tillbob! :dance: 

Whoops, too much bicarb of soda :dohh: :haha: My cakes look more like muffins now! xx


----------



## Kerrieann

:rofl:


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats to Gemma!

I want cake but we have cheesecake so shall prise myself up in a min an dish it up


----------



## Kerrieann

Very jealous of the cheesecake! Ive just made some lime jelly, never had that flavour before!


----------



## cho

heh i bought lime jelly today, Bradleys fav!
Congrats to tillbob!!!
Hope you girls are ok, i have taken Bradley to my aunts till tues, im really hoping he will come while he is away so i dont have to worry about where he will go :)


----------



## sammiwry

Toffee cheesecake too  

I havent had jelly for years


----------



## Kerrieann

Toffee one is my fave aswell :cry: not fair i want some :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

TMI but since loosing what i think was like a plug again earlier now evertime i wipe theres loads of clear shiny stuff?? It everytime i go but its not on my liner, only when i wipe, good sign? or just another normal thing?


----------



## Pixxie

Good sign I'd say Kerrie! :thumbup: 

Cakes are lush but now I've made them I can only manage one! :dohh: Oh well, I'll save them for a Nigella style midnight snack :haha: xx


----------



## KellyC75

lozzy21 said:


> Tillbob has had her baby phoebe weighin 6 pound 12 at 3.50

Thanks for letting us know Lozzy :thumbup:

Many Congratulations to 'tillbob' on the birth of baby Phoebe :baby::cloud9:


----------



## WILSMUM

i've fallen in love with Disaronno!!! Mmmmmm!!!!! Its like drinking marzipan!!!


----------



## Pixxie

WILSMUM said:


> i've fallen in love with Disaronno!!! Mmmmmm!!!!! Its like drinking marzipan!!!

Don't tease us like that! I'm dying for a baileys :haha: xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Wilsmum i love that with coke, yummy!!! Cant wait to have one :happydance:

Pixxie thanks i hope so! I love a midnight nigella snack lol, she cracks me up :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

My cheesecake was nice!

Just waiting for x factor and then bed 

Pleased to say it's raining here! The snow is going! YAY! But I still don't have a Clio :-( going to get my mum to bring jump leads on Monday!


----------



## xkirstyx

kerrie thats what i get everytime i wipe aswell but iv not lost any big blobs of plug and had a show yet :(


----------



## Pixxie

I love Nigella, I still can't believe she is 50! I'm going to be on the Nigella diet for the rest of my life, pass the scones :rofl: xx


----------



## GoogilyBear

GoogilyBear said:


> Hello Girls Hope All Is Well And A MASSIVE CONGRATS to those of you who have there little bundles of joy :D
> 
> Sorry ive not been on for a few days, while the weather has been bad on OH has been home, been sorting out LO's room, going to be painted in the next few days hopefully :)
> 
> YAY to 37weeks :) full term finally :) went and saw the MW yesterday, 4/5 engaged which is good, AND WOHOOOOOO I am getting my waterbirth :D :D and on thursday i had some of my plug :)
> 
> Today however not feeling 100%, lots of aches and pains down in my foof area and everytime i stand up i feel a great weight right on my bladder and its quite painfull. Hopefully all the currys my OH has bought me will take effect at somepoint lol and my LO will be here soon :)
> 
> Really struggling to find any RLT, everywhere i go they either dont sell it or are out of stock.. so i do hope its not a long painfull birth for me :)
> 
> xxxx Googles


Hey googily glad to hear from you, i had MW on wednesday 36week appointment in 3/5 engaged :happydance: an glad to hear your getting your waterbirth aswell, when are you due? my MW said i could go early we could be giving birth same week maybe :thumbup:[/QUOTE] <------------------------------------------ totally messed that qoute up haha

i am due on christmas day :) oh the joy lol, whether it will actually happen then is highly doubtfull lol. going to be trying everything we can to make this baby to come early lol.:happydance:
so we could well go into labour the same time :D saying that tho..

this evening been getting some string painfull pains lol right down there, like stabbing.. and they have been on and off all evening..might be the start of something, may not be, who knows :) i just hope my little mischief maker shows up really soon. so impatient lol:blush:


----------



## lozzy21

Think i might have a larger tonight


----------



## ducky1502

Trifle and xfactor time with the dog lol. After 4 lovely days together OH is now at work, 4 more nights now til we get any time together... Boo!!

Awww yay to tilbob :) another dec dreamer. 

Kerrie i dunno if the shiny stuff means anything, i really hope so! If nothing happens before im sure ur sweep on tues will work!


----------



## xkirstyx

lol ok tmi i kerrie i take back what i just said! went for a number 2 and lost 2 blob of plug :D


----------



## sammiwry

I wonder if I "bunny" hopped everywhere madden would decide to make an appearance?!


----------



## Kerrieann

hehe! :yipee: for the plug!


----------



## ducky1502

I love the blobby mucus talk!


----------



## xkirstyx

haha :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

I'm just jealous :-( I want signs madden is on his way


----------



## Nut_Shake

I'M HOMEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! They were happy with mine and babies progress and said all was great so could go home!!

Just wanted to let you all know! I am SO over the moon :) xx


----------



## calliebaby

Some people only get little amounts of plug. So that is probably a good sign.

I am definitely more tired now that he is here. He has his days and nights confused. He is up every 2-3 hours at night. Then it takes an hour (at least) to feed him, change him and get him back to sleep.
Exhausting, but completely worth it.:cloud9:


----------



## Kerrieann

:yipee: :yipee: nat im so pleased for you, what a relief to be home!! :wohoo: ur babies are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## ducky1502

Im sure he is already planning his exit hun. A lot of people dont notice their plug going. Plus the mucus plug doesnt mean anything, can still mean labour is weeks away.


----------



## Kerrieann

:hi: callie, lovely to hear from you too :flower: hope ur both ok x


----------



## ducky1502

Awwww yay to you nat... Ur a mumma of twinnies now. How does it feel?

Lovely to hear from u callie, so glad the sleepless nights are worth it :)


----------



## Kerrieann

ducky1502 said:


> Im sure he is already planning his exit hun. A lot of people dont notice their plug going. Plus the mucus plug doesnt mean anything, can still mean labour is weeks away.

Exactly, i lost mine 3=4 weeks ago but they can grow back which mine obviously did! And i didnt even notice mine go with Jake. I just said to hubby that untill i get excruciating contractions or my waters break then im not getting excited, ive had too many letdowns these last 3 weeks :-(


----------



## spencerbear

ducky1502 said:


> Ooooh no news from kerrie for a while... Maybe something is happening.
> 
> Had a busy day. Now watching mrs doubtfire and then time to do the dishes.
> 
> Lost a huuuuuuuge blob of mucus plug earlier, so gross lol. My OH thinks its so disgusting but i get too excited and have to tell him. I just wish it was a show rather than my plug but hey.

Mine doesnt care either about those bits.



wishingforbub said:


> Kerrie, i think someone said before after a sweep you can go into labour up to 48 hours later?? I am not sure.. don't lose faith, maybe try your best not to think about it.. do something to take your mind off it and it will happen when you least expect it ! :)

I was told by consultant 48 hrs if it was going to happen.



Kerrieann said:


> Very jealous of the cheesecake! Ive just made some lime jelly, never had that flavour before!

I have a thing for lime jelly and condensed milk right now!!



WILSMUM said:


> i've fallen in love with Disaronno!!! Mmmmmm!!!!! Its like drinking marzipan!!!

Yummy stuff x


----------



## xkirstyx

good to hear ur home nat hope ur babies let u catch up on some sleep!

kerrie i said the same im not getting excited till i get pains so bad or waters go. with jack i lost my plug and waters when i was in labour x


----------



## spencerbear

Its hard to keep getting excited for it to turn into nothing.

:happydance::happydance: to nat for getting home so quick.

Glad things are going well Callie


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> Im sure he is already planning his exit hun. A lot of people dont notice their plug going. Plus the mucus plug doesnt mean anything, can still mean labour is weeks away.

Hope so just wish he'd make it more obvious!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Thanks all of you for all your warm wishes, and thank you all again for everything over the past 9 months! I honestly don't know what i would have done, you all kept me quite sane and stopped me freaking out over every little thing! xxxxxxxxxx

These babies of mine are such characters already, its quite hilarious! I am KNACKERED though, its so hard with two of them i cant tell you, and after my op its even harder. My mum has been with me every step though and stayed in the hospital with me too. We are watching x factor then will give the bubbies a bath :)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixxie

Glad to hear you're home Nat! 

I've been loosing small bits of my plug, nothing bigger than a 5p so far but it's been going for the last week or so and my cervix is moving down so I'm hoping they are good signs :thumbup: 

Even OH has started asking baby if she is coming out yet on a daily basis :haha: he keeps telling her 'I wish you would hurry up, daddy is dying to meet you.' :cloud9: xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ahh pixxie thats so cute!!!! Hoping your little girl doesn't tease you for much longer ;) xx


----------



## Nessicle

Nat so glad you and the twins are home! 

Kerrie fx it's a good sign for you honey! 

OMG I am in agony tonight I have shooting pains from my pubic bone, really strong movements from Ava and I'm pretty sure her head had engaged or moved further down cos I have horrendous tail bone and pelvic pain :cry: I'm so fed up now! Just taken two paracetamol cos I can't cope with it especiallycos it doesn't bloody lead to labour! Kerrie I can't imagine how you're feeling hun I sit crying my eyes out in sheer frustration and pain every night


----------



## Kerrieann

I do that too ness :cry: every night it gets worse too and the pain does, im so fed up its unreal! Hope the paracetemol work hun and you manage some sleep :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks honey glad it's not just me I feel like a whining failure for not being to just get on with it like some pregnant women do x


----------



## ducky1502

I used to wonder if pregnancy was pretty much the same for most women but they all dealt with it differently because of x y and z. But i think i can say that pregnancy is very different for every woman. Whilst i do get uncomfortable etc im actually a very well happy heavily pregnant person. Whereas i look back to the first half of my pregnancy and i honestly feel sick thinking about it. I was soooo ill and miserable. Spent sooo many hrs crying and wondering why so many of u seemed either pretty well or coping better than me! 

No one should feel like theyre not coping or that because theyre crying most nights whilst others arent that theyre weak! We are all just v different :flower:


----------



## YoungNImum

GoogilyBear said:


> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> Hello Girls Hope All Is Well And A MASSIVE CONGRATS to those of you who have there little bundles of joy :D
> 
> Sorry ive not been on for a few days, while the weather has been bad on OH has been home, been sorting out LO's room, going to be painted in the next few days hopefully :)
> 
> YAY to 37weeks :) full term finally :) went and saw the MW yesterday, 4/5 engaged which is good, AND WOHOOOOOO I am getting my waterbirth :D :D and on thursday i had some of my plug :)
> 
> Today however not feeling 100%, lots of aches and pains down in my foof area and everytime i stand up i feel a great weight right on my bladder and its quite painfull. Hopefully all the currys my OH has bought me will take effect at somepoint lol and my LO will be here soon :)
> 
> Really struggling to find any RLT, everywhere i go they either dont sell it or are out of stock.. so i do hope its not a long painfull birth for me :)
> 
> xxxx Googles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey googily glad to hear from you, i had MW on wednesday 36week appointment in 3/5 engaged :happydance: an glad to hear your getting your waterbirth aswell, when are you due? my MW said i could go early we could be giving birth same week maybe :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> <------------------------------------------ totally messed that qoute up haha
> 
> i am due on christmas day :) oh the joy lol, whether it will actually happen then is highly doubtfull lol. going to be trying everything we can to make this baby to come early lol.:happydance:
> so we could well go into labour the same time :D saying that tho..
> 
> this evening been getting some string painfull pains lol right down there, like stabbing.. and they have been on and off all evening..might be the start of something, may not be, who knows :) i just hope my little mischief maker shows up really soon. so impatient lol:blush:Click to expand...

Oh well my due date is for boxing day so wasnt that much between us anyway, i was abit shocked when she said baby was 3/5 engaged but now i no why iv been getting the odd feeling down below its hard to say how it feels :shrug: But im guessin its just baby making his/her way down further. Iv been finding iv been awful damp aswell been going threw panty liners alot this week.


I bet your glad to be home with your babies Nat your such a lucky lady having 2 lovely babies cant wait for update pics :cloud9:


----------



## YoungNImum

37 week tomoz :D


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> I'M HOMEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! They were happy with mine and babies progress and said all was great so could go home!!
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know! I am SO over the moon :) xx

Fantastic news :happydance: So happy for you & your new Family :cloud9:




ducky1502 said:


> I used to wonder if pregnancy was pretty much the same for most women but they all dealt with it differently because of x y and z. But i think i can say that pregnancy is very different for every woman. Whilst i do get uncomfortable etc im actually a very well happy heavily pregnant person. Whereas i look back to the first half of my pregnancy and i honestly feel sick thinking about it. I was soooo ill and miserable. Spent sooo many hrs crying and wondering why so many of u seemed either pretty well or coping better than me!
> 
> No one should feel like theyre not coping or that because theyre crying most nights whilst others arent that theyre weak! We are all just v different :flower:

Very well said Ducky....:thumbup: You are so right, every pregnancy is different 

With DS1 I had no problems, sailed through :happydance:

DS2 was a bit harder, morning sickness was my worst symptom :wacko: But even though he weighed 9lb10oz, the later stages werent really too bad

Now this pregnancy on the other hand, I have seriously suffered (although morning sickness wasnt too bad at all!) All my insides have been messed up, serious heartburn, along with sciatica, pelvic & hip pain...Really bad braxton hicks from fairly early on (im sure there is more!) :dohh:

But you know what....Its all gonna be worth it :cloud9:


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks ducky :hugs: very true I never thought of it lie that - althogh I felt sick and exhausted in first tri I just 'dealt' with it not sure if that's the right word but you know what I mean whereas I'm struggling so much now maybe it's cos I'm so big ormjust totally fed up and don't sleep I don't know x


----------



## Nessicle

Definitely gonna be worth everything when we have our babies in our arms I agree, I just keep trying to picture her in my arms and keep saying it's only12 days til her due date and I'll be having a sweep if she's not moved by then!


----------



## WILSMUM

Pixxie said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> i've fallen in love with Disaronno!!! Mmmmmm!!!!! Its like drinking marzipan!!!
> 
> Don't tease us like that! I'm dying for a baileys :haha: xxClick to expand...

i've got hazelnut baileys for xmas!


glad yr home nat and i hope yr bubbas enjoy their bath more than ailsa - i swear the neighbours'll call social services one day the way she screams the house down!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vilranda

Had my baby boy yesterday! At 37+2, 12/3/10 weighing 7lbs, 4.4ozs, 19.5 inches long. So smitten with my little man! <3


----------



## ducky1502

Congrats hun :) another bubs to add to the list!


----------



## nikki-lou25

WILSMUM said:


> i've fallen in love with Disaronno!!! Mmmmmm!!!!! Its like drinking marzipan!!!

This is my fave drink ever!!!!! Infact the moment I stop expressing I am buyin a bottle! Mmmmmmm

Congrats to our new mummies! Wow they're comin thick & fast now :)


----------



## ducky1502

I could really drink an archers n lemonade or a mojito right now! Oooooh or a sex on the beach mmmmmm... Altho half a lager would do too lol.


----------



## xkirstyx

Vilranda said:


> Had my baby boy yesterday! At 37+2, 12/3/10 weighing 7lbs, 4.4ozs, 19.5 inches long. So smitten with my little man! <3

:happydance: congrats hun xxxx


----------



## xkirstyx

anyone heard from chloe? was her n freddie not ment to be going home 2day? x


----------



## ducky1502

I was wondering about chloe earlier... I hope everything is ok.


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations Vilranda on your little boy

I went to bed earlier last night but its only had me up an hour earlier this morning, oh well worth a try.

Kelly - :happydance::happydance: 1 day left to go!!!! Hows your list going?


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> Ooh thanks mizze, ill give it a try, does it matter what flour? think ive only got self-raising!

Ooops sorry hun - went offline - um probably doesnt - might need less baking powder though.



lozzy21 said:


> Tillbob has had her baby phoebe weighin 6 pound 12 at 3.50

Oh fabulous1 :happydance::happydance: Baby 24!! Who is next I wonder!



Pixxie said:


> Glad to hear you're home Nat!
> 
> I've been loosing small bits of my plug, nothing bigger than a 5p so far but it's been going for the last week or so and my cervix is moving down so I'm hoping they are good signs :thumbup:
> 
> Even OH has started asking baby if she is coming out yet on a daily basis :haha: he keeps telling her *'I wish you would hurry up, daddy is dying to meet you.'* :cloud9: xxx

Awwww - so sweet. DH droppped a MAJOR bombshell on me last night - *he says he doesnt know whether he wants the baby to call him Daddy or by his name!!!*! I HATE the idea of him being called by his name and not Daddy but I cant articulate why - argggghhh!! Why mention this now? - and he didnt seem to think it was a big thing but it IS - at least it seems so to me! :( 



ducky1502 said:


> I used to wonder if pregnancy was pretty much the same for most women but they all dealt with it differently because of x y and z. But i think i can say that pregnancy is very different for every woman. Whilst i do get uncomfortable etc im actually a very well happy heavily pregnant person. Whereas i look back to the first half of my pregnancy and i honestly feel sick thinking about it. I was soooo ill and miserable. Spent sooo many hrs crying and wondering why so many of u seemed either pretty well or coping better than me!
> 
> No one should feel like theyre not coping or that because theyre crying most nights whilst others arent that theyre weak! We are all just v different :flower:

Very very true- I have hideous heart burn which is why im here at 2 in the morning but apart from tiredness all the way through im not finding late pregancy bad at all. Early pregnancy was a BITCH - Constant exhaustion and nausea that didnt let up for 4 months. 



Vilranda said:


> Had my baby boy yesterday! At 37+2, 12/3/10 weighing 7lbs, 4.4ozs, 19.5 inches long. So smitten with my little man! <3

oooh Baby 25!! Wow. Congratulations Vilranda - do you have a name for him? 



xkirstyx said:


> anyone heard from chloe? was her n freddie not ment to be going home 2day? x

Yes they were - but the hospital pc's were crap werent they? Hopefully she will update us tomorrow. 



spencerbear said:


> Congratulations Vilranda on your little boy
> 
> I went to bed earlier last night but its only had me up an hour earlier this morning, oh well worth a try.
> 
> Kelly - :happydance::happydance: 1 day left to go!!!! Hows your list going?

Morning! I have sodding stupid piggin indigestion. Have gotten up to swig (literally) gaviscon my the bucket load and now LO wants to come out via my belly button - ouch! Not happy! :( 

Congrats Nat and babies for being home :hug:

Callie - lovely to hear from you 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Okay heartburn seems (!) to be subsiding so im going to try going back to sleep. 

Bleugh feel rubbish tonight.

Mizze xx


----------



## spencerbear

hope you get some more sleep mizze, ive been really lucky with my heartburn and its nopt been really bad this time.


----------



## Nessicle

Mornin Emma! Mizze you've probs gone back to bed now but can't understand by yor OH wouldn't want to just be called daddy???!!!

Avas movements are freakishly strong surely this isn't normal?! I feel like she's gonna break free it's so painful!


----------



## spencerbear

Think you need to explain to her the correct route out, Ness :haha:


----------



## nikki-lou25

My Father in law insists his Grandchildren call him by his name rather than grandad n I hate hate hate it :( I always correct him where aimee is concerned! I can see exactly where you're comin from with that one hun!


----------



## wishingforbub

lozzy21 said:


> Tillbob has had her baby phoebe weighin 6 pound 12 at 3.50

Oh COngrats Tillbob!!!! :) yay another dreamer!! and thanks Lozzy for updating!



Nut_Shake said:


> I'M HOMEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! They were happy with mine and babies progress and said all was great so could go home!!
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know! I am SO over the moon :) xx

Oh Nat thats wonderful that you are home!! you must be so over the moon!! :) enjoy every moment with them hun and good your mom is there helping you out xxxx hope you are not too sore either ! x



Vilranda said:


> Had my baby boy yesterday! At 37+2, 12/3/10 weighing 7lbs, 4.4ozs, 19.5 inches long. So smitten with my little man! <3

COngrats on the birth of your little dreamer!! :) yay :)

Kelly good luck again for tomorrow !! xx
Hope all the mama's are doing well xxxx


----------



## WILSMUM

we have a bit of a different issue on the name/addy thing. As DH isn't Wils dad he has always called him James which hasn't been an ossue but now obviously i'm calling him daddy more because of Ailsa and then she of course will b calling him daddy so we had to broach the subject with Wils dad that if William wants to he can call James daddy as well.

I'm sure once lo is here yr dh'll b completely smitten and will completely change his mond and will want to b called daddy mizze :hug:


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Mornin Emma! Mizze you've probs gone back to bed now but can't understand by yor OH wouldn't want to just be called daddy???!!!
> 
> Avas movements are freakishly strong surely this isn't normal?! I feel like she's gonna break free it's so painful!

Me either! :nope: Ness when I was up earlier Caitlyn appeared to want out via my belly button - not nice! So I think its them just stretching into the little room they have left. Bloody hurt though



nikki-lou25 said:


> My Father in law insists his Grandchildren call him by his name rather than grandad n I hate hate hate it :( I always correct him where aimee is concerned! I can see exactly where you're comin from with that one hun!

Thanks - he has NEVER mentioned it before - I cant get my head round it and explain to him why I think its so wrong sounding! His neices and nephews call him by his name but they all call their parents Mum and Dad. Am happy for Caitlyn to call his sisters by their names not Aunty but I want her to have her Mummy and Daddy. 



WILSMUM said:


> we have a bit of a different issue on the name/addy thing. As DH isn't Wils dad he has always called him James which hasn't been an ossue but now obviously i'm calling him daddy more because of Ailsa and then she of course will b calling him daddy so we had to broach the subject with Wils dad that if William wants to he can call James daddy as well.
> 
> I'm sure once lo is here yr dh'll b completely smitten and will completely change his mond and will want to b called daddy mizze :hug:

Hi thanks for that - sounds like you have the situation covered with Wil and Ailsa. 
Im pinning my hopes to him changing when she is here! :shrug::shrug: I will also be counting on his Mum and Sisters hating the idea - its very annoying but does take notice of what they say and think - annoying when ive have been saying the same thing but also useful in situations like this! 

Anyway morning all - crappy night's sleep for me - am in the spare room with the laptop at the moment. DH snored all night :growlmad:-nearly smothered him - well at least I wouldnt have to worry what DH wanted LO to call him eh! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Lol Mizze bless you! Ava was doing the dame as Caitlyn little monkeys!

My mum remarried when I was ten and we always called my stepdad by his name but our youngest sister was his daughter and though she used to copy us by calling him Brian when she was little which was so cute, she only did that cos she heard us saying it, but your OH won't be Caitlyn's stepdad so no reason for her not to call him dad! I dont think it'll come to fruition Mizze soon as he has his daughter in his arms! 

Anouska we all call our stepdad dad now feels normal over time and I reckon Wil will as well


----------



## nikki-lou25

My father in law always had hubby n his brothers call him Tony & now he wants his grandkids doin it! I hate it & teach Aimee that he is Grandad-he can't see why I don't like it though! It's hard to put into words, I just don't! Hope hubby decides he wants to be daddy! I'm sure he will :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oh I already posted a similar post :haha: tired tired mummy dont remember postin that :blush:


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> Lol Mizze bless you! Ava was doing the dame as Caitlyn little monkeys!
> 
> My mum remarried when I was ten and we always called my stepdad by his name but our youngest sister was his daughter and though she used to copy us by calling him Brian when she was little which was so cute, she only did that cos she heard us saying it, but your OH won't be Caitlyn's stepdad so no reason for her not to call him dad! I dont think it'll come to fruition Mizze soon as he has his daughter in his arms!
> 
> Anouska we all call our stepdad dad now feels normal over time and I reckon Wil will as well

Yeah we're pretty sure he will as well - hes only 5 so old enough to know there is something different but doesn't completely understand it!!! He already calls James's mum and Dad Granny and Grumpy the same as James's kids cause it just got too complicated trying to get him to call them by their names!! 
Its more the issues its brings up with Wils actual Dad and his feelings/reactions to Wil calling James Daddy as well as him that makes the situation harder and more complicated!!! Wil already thinks of James as his Dad and always refers to him as his Dad at school and stuff - James went to pick him up one day last week and the teacher didn't see him straight away and Wil said to her "Theres my Dad over there"!

I'm sure yr hubby will think very differently once he has his little angel in his arms!!!

My DH is currently trying to come to tterms with his eldest now calling him Dad instead of Daddy! He doesn't like it much! And I'm sure yr DH'll be the same once yr LO gets old enough!!!


----------



## Mizze

nikki-lou25 said:


> Oh I already posted a similar post :haha: tired tired mummy dont remember postin that :blush:

Aw - we will all be the same nikki - thanks for that -it is hard to put into words isnt it - I stuggled to do it with DH - He could see I wasnt happy cos I was staring at him gob open when he said it! :) But its hard to describe such a bone deep reaction to the idea 

Well lets hope it comes to nothing. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Vilranda said:


> Had my baby boy yesterday! At 37+2, 12/3/10 weighing 7lbs, 4.4ozs, 19.5 inches long. So smitten with my little man! <3

Congratualtions!! :happydance:

Morning girls, no baby still :cry: :cry::cry::growlmad::nope: Getting really down now, hope denise has had better luck! Thought id get hubby to check my cervix last night and he got 2 of his huge fingers in easily, measuring just over 3cm, so there is progress but cant feel nothing going on :shrug:


----------



## Mizze

Aw Kerri luv - must be so hard for you

At least you are dilating - :hugs:

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

well that sounds promising Kerrie!
I was 2-3cm dilated when I went for my sweep with Wil and I'd had no pains or twinges or anything, not even a BH! I went into labour about 5 days later I think it was! 
You'll get there hun and mayb this is a good sign or a quick and easy labour for you :hug:


----------



## Tierney

Congrats to Tillbob and Vilranda!

Glad to hear your home and well Nat!

Yay full term for me today, now to start the eviction process!


----------



## Mizze

Yay - congratulations Teirney!! Full term is so exciting!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## wishingforbub

COngrats on full term Tierney :)
Oh kerrie... i really hope things get moving for you!! But about 3cm now is good ! you will get there in no time !! :)


----------



## mummyclo

Im home!! 25 babies!!! I missed a LOT!!
Let me try and catch up.
:hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Yay Chloe - we missed you :hug:

How is everything and how is Freddie?

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Yay Chloe :yipee: :yipee: How ru and Freddie doing? x


----------



## wishingforbub

Mummyclo...so good you are home ! :) How is everything and your little boy? xx


----------



## mummyclo

He is fine, didn't have an infection in the end and i spoke to a few people in there and they seem to just keep babies in for no reason :(
He is really good and is the cutest baby ever (but im probably biased)
I will try and do my birth story and upload some pics today whilst he is sleeping :cloud9:


----------



## Kerrieann

Thats good news chloe, although frustrating too :hugs: cant wait to see more pics and read ur birth story!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh good, glad you are both well and happy Mummyclo :) And yes you may of course be biased LOL :) we all will be too !
Looking forward to your birth story and pics xx


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats vilrande! Can't wait to see pics!

Woken up and it's foggy :-s


----------



## WILSMUM

Yay Chloe glad yr home and glad yr both well - will keep an eye out for yr birth story! :hug:


----------



## sammiwry

Glad your home Chloe!

I can't understand why anyone wouldn't want to be called by called dad/daddy mum/mummy if it was there child. Surely that's part of having children?


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh I can't wait to be called Mommy !!! :yipee: and DH wants to be called Daddy :)


----------



## mummyclo

:cry: Why can't i upload to bnb :(
Very annoying!! :dohh:


----------



## Pixxie

ducky1502 said:


> I used to wonder if pregnancy was pretty much the same for most women but they all dealt with it differently because of x y and z. But i think i can say that pregnancy is very different for every woman. Whilst i do get uncomfortable etc im actually a very well happy heavily pregnant person. Whereas i look back to the first half of my pregnancy and i honestly feel sick thinking about it. I was soooo ill and miserable. Spent sooo many hrs crying and wondering why so many of u seemed either pretty well or coping better than me!
> 
> No one should feel like theyre not coping or that because theyre crying most nights whilst others arent that theyre weak! We are all just v different :flower:

It seems to be if you have a rough 1st tri then you sail through 3rd tri! I'm certainly paying for my lack of morning sickness now! :dohh: 



WILSMUM said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> i've fallen in love with Disaronno!!! Mmmmmm!!!!! Its like drinking marzipan!!!
> 
> Don't tease us like that! I'm dying for a baileys :haha: xxClick to expand...
> 
> i've got hazelnut baileys for xmas!Click to expand...

That's just cruel! :haha:



Vilranda said:


> Had my baby boy yesterday! At 37+2, 12/3/10 weighing 7lbs, 4.4ozs, 19.5 inches long. So smitten with my little man! <3

:dance: :happydance: Congrats! 



Kerrieann said:


> Morning girls, no baby still :cry: :cry::cry::growlmad::nope: Getting really down now, hope denise has had better luck! Thought id get hubby to check my cervix last night and he got 2 of his huge fingers in easily, measuring just over 3cm, so there is progress but cant feel nothing going on :shrug:

3cm is great! Hope it's not long for you now then! :happydance:



Tierney said:


> Congrats to Tillbob and Vilranda!
> 
> Glad to hear your home and well Nat!
> 
> Yay full term for me today, now to start the eviction process!

Congrats on full term! :dance: 



mummyclo said:


> Im home!! 25 babies!!! I missed a LOT!!
> Let me try and catch up.
> :hugs:

Glad to hear you're home! Can't wait to read your birth story.

Had a slightly better night last night, only got up twice! I think it was just sheer exhaustion though. 

Made bubba a little pink hat to match her booties last night to go in the hospital bag. I had an over whelming feeling that she needed a matching hat :blush: I think it's a bit of the nesting still left in me! 

All my brews have now been replaced with RLT's, I'm going a bit mad with the stuff hoping it will actually do me some good :haha: xx


----------



## sammiwry

Chloe if you dont have any luck if you want to email them to me I'll try for you?


----------



## Pixxie

sammiwry said:


> Glad your home Chloe!
> 
> I can't understand why anyone wouldn't want to be called by called dad/daddy mum/mummy if it was there child. Surely that's part of having children?

I agree! We can't wait to be Mummy and Daddy :cloud9: xx


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Glad your home Chloe!
> 
> I can't understand why anyone wouldn't want to be called by called dad/daddy mum/mummy if it was there child. Surely that's part of having children?
> 
> I agree! We can't wait to be Mummy and Daddy :cloud9: xxClick to expand...

Same! We are mummy and daddy to Rox so only right we are mummy and daddy to madden


----------



## mummyclo

I got a little pic into my siggy for anyone who doesn't have facebook :)


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh mummyclo.. he is a cutie !!! :)


----------



## Pixxie

Gorgeous Mummyclo! xx


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze im sure your OH will change his mind. OH refers to himself as Daddy all the time now, even when asking for a cup of tea.

Anouska, i was 3 when my half brother was born and his dad wanted me to call him dad to. I refused saying your not my dad:haha: I sometimes refer to my mums partner (different to the one above) as dad to other people just to see them get confused as hes black (they give me a look trying to work out how i can have a black dad and be as white as a sheet) and then they try to work out how he can be my dad when hes only 32 :rofl:

Chloe They made Niamh stay in at first because of a risk of infection as my waters went over 48 hours ago and they thought i might have had an infection as my waters smelt funny (well there not going to smell normal when there mixed with baby poo are they?:dohh:), they took her up to special care at an hour old to put the canula in her hand for give her them and in the end she dident have an infection. Good job they made us stay in or her jaundice wouldent have got teated that quick for her jaundice.


----------



## ducky1502

Morning! Hope everyone is well.

Sorry ur still here kerrie but if you r already about 3cm it should mean a much shorter labour when it gets going.

Lovely to hear from you chloe. Hes soooooo cute, u must be so proud. 

5 days til due date but only 16days max! Aaaaaargh its going so quickly. Maybe i should finish my hospital bag haha.

Ive got a pretty dull sunday ahead of me until this eveninh so if someone could please go into labour that would be great :rofl:


----------



## mummyclo

thanks, i am very proud.... dunno how i made such a gorgeous baby! :haha:


----------



## vicky84

Date of birth on the first page is wrong for emily. 2.10.10 not 2.09.10 lol


----------



## sammiwry

I need to finish last nights washing up :-(


----------



## ducky1502

Ive put in a load of washing and i reckon that will be the sum total of my housework for the day lol.


----------



## wishingforbub

My friend came round earlier and bless her, she brought me 3 massive muffins... 2 blueberry and one choc/banana :) I already devoured one !! :) so good.
No housework for me today, besides taking the washing off the clothes horse ( which i have done) ! :)
Come on!! we want more babies !!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Dh put the washing on while I worked up the energy to get out of bed so need to stick it in the tumble dryer when it's done


----------



## Vilranda

Forgot to mention, his name is Cody James.


----------



## ducky1502

Awwww cody james is so cute!

I love how doing the smallest task is now so much hard work... Or if ur me then just how lazy ive become lol.


----------



## YoungNImum

Vilranda said:


> Had my baby boy yesterday! At 37+2, 12/3/10 weighing 7lbs, 4.4ozs, 19.5 inches long. So smitten with my little man! <3

Congrats cody is a lovely name :thumbup:



Kerrieann said:


> Vilranda said:
> 
> 
> Had my baby boy yesterday! At 37+2, 12/3/10 weighing 7lbs, 4.4ozs, 19.5 inches long. So smitten with my little man! <3
> 
> Congratualtions!! :happydance:
> 
> Morning girls, no baby still :cry: :cry::cry::growlmad::nope: Getting really down now, hope denise has had better luck! Thought id get hubby to check my cervix last night and he got 2 of his huge fingers in easily, measuring just over 3cm, so there is progress but cant feel nothing going on :shrug:Click to expand...

Hang in there cant be long now :hugs:


*Full term for me today* :happydance:

Not sure why my ticker says i aint 37wk yet?


----------



## wishingforbub

congrats on full term youngnimum :)


----------



## WILSMUM

wishingforbub said:


> Oh I can't wait to be called Mommy !!! :yipee: and DH wants to be called Daddy :)

You say that now but once they can talk and are constantly Mummy this and Mummy that I promise u'll want to change yr name!!!! Lol!!!!!


Wil says he wants to call James Daddy but hes been calling him James for 3 years now so out of habit he still calls him James, think it'll be different once Ailsa is talking in a year or so but James has said to Wil that he will answer him whether he calls him James or Daddy its completely up to him!


----------



## wishingforbub

I was 7 when my mom remarried and we had to call our stepdad uncle...his name... ( out of respect) I still call him that to this day, but my brother was born when I was 11 and I only ever called my stepdad uncle.. my real dad would be so hurt if I called someone else daddy :( but when I talk to my brother I refer to my stepdad as "daddy"...
It can be quite confusing for kids...when living in the same home where some say daddy and some not... but the kids will say what they feel comfortable with.. :)


----------



## xkirstyx

fed up fed up fed up aaaarrrgggggghhhhhhh!


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> I love how doing the smallest task is now so much hard work... Or if ur me then just how lazy ive become lol.

In my case it's a bit of both. Some tasks ie washing up and hoovering give me really bad back ache but the small easy things like dusting the sides I seem to "forget"


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats on full term youngnimum!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Havnt heard from denise today although it is her birthday but am wondering if shes in labour :yipee:


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Havnt heard from denise today although it is her birthday but am wondering if shes in labour :yipee:

Ooo maybe! Let's hope we hear something soon!


----------



## YoungNImum

Thanks all its getting scarier the more weeks that pass by, just cant wait till i have my baby and find out if its a girl or boy.


----------



## sammiwry

Max of 22 days til madden is here :-(


----------



## spencerbear

I call my stepdad Rick but when i talk to others about him its dad. The kids all call him grandad.

Becca calls her dad, daddy but when talking about her brothers and sisters dad, she calls him jonnys daddy. She knows her dad is called gary though because of the other kids and sometimes we catch her saying it too. first few times asked her who gary was and she said my daddy, so we leave it now. She also sometimes calls him grumpy, quite smart for a 2 yr old :haha:

Im off to have a bath and then i might do a bit of cleaning. Have just rung and booked to have my hair done in the morning, so will look nice and neat for tomorrow night, bet it doesnt stay that way!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Mmmmm just had a grilled bacon buttie in brown bread with ketchup... Yummy! My family are doing a roast tonight and i cant wait. 

I cant believe that this time next week il be overdue!


----------



## ducky1502

U must be getting soooo excited now spencerbear :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo Emma I wouldn't be able to sit still if I was in your position! Isn't someone else having a c sect tomorrow too?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Pics of Ivy when about 5 hours old - the forceps marks have gone now :flower:

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/Ivy4.jpg

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/Ivy.jpg​


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Amelie she is gorgeous !!!! :) 

And Kelly has her section tomorrow! xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey ladies

Sorry I haven't read back but congratulations on the new babies.

I can see photo's of Ivy Grace and she is BEAUTIFUL.

Hope you're all doing well.

Sorry I've not been on but I love spending the weekends with my DH. Hate it in the week when he's out all day and by the time he gets home from work I'm knackered.

xx


----------



## sammiwry

Amelie she's lovey!!

:dohh: I remember it being Kelly now!

It's only uderstandable to want to spend time with your Dh at the weekend butterfly!


----------



## ducky1502

Ivy is gorgeous :) awwww!

At least we will def have a few more babies this wk to coo over.


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon all - am still in bed - knackered today

DH has popped to his Mums and will bring back a dinner for me - :happydance:

Baby quiet today - oh she has done her 10 movements but still im laid down and she aint dancing - hate it when she does this!! 

Lovely lovely pictures of Ivy 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

I'm the same mizze, hate it when LO is having a quiet day.


----------



## KellyC75

Im a busy bee today! :wacko:

Done my online shop...Cleaned upstairs & bathroom.....(including windows & mirrors!)

Just gotta do downstairs & kitchen now! 

Im gonna be so tired, but wont feel happy until its all done :winkwink:


----------



## Kerrieann

Amelie, ivy is absolutey gorgeous!!!

Good luck for tomorrow kelly, how exciting!!! :yipee: :wohoo: Cant imagine how you must be feeling, knowing you will be meeting ur little girl tomorrow! :cloud9:


----------



## sammiwry

Madden has a manic hour and then sleeps for a few hours then goes manic again at the moment drives me mad!


----------



## Kerrieann

Just got back from a very long walk and lost even more of my plug about the size of a golf ball :wacko: sorry thnat sounds rank lol :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Good luck for tomorrow kelly, how exciting!!! :yipee: :wohoo: Cant imagine how you must be feeling, knowing you will be meeting ur little girl tomorrow! :cloud9:


Thankyou Kerrie :hugs:

Its a real mix of feelings, knowing im having a major op but also that im meeting my LO :cloud9:

Good luck to you, hope LO arrives soon :baby:


----------



## ducky1502

Awww kelly you're nesting before LO arrives tomorrow :)


----------



## ducky1502

That sounds good kerrie! What colour is it? Labour is just around the corner for you I'm sure.


----------



## KellyC75

Wonder if my LO will be the 26th Dreamer born on the 6th? :winkwink:


----------



## Kerrieann

Ducky its clear so im not sure as there is no blood in it? :shrug:


----------



## ducky1502

Mine is pretty much clear too. So I'd say it's still your plug but FX that your show is just around the corner ;)


----------



## hopefully2

Well girls no joy here!! Thought maybe I'd get a nice birthday present of baby showing up but no movement yet.
Felt a bit odd earlier on, bit weak like when you have a heavy period but think I am majorly clutching at straws now :/

Loving the pics of the babies, keeps us all motivated I'm sure x x


----------



## ducky1502

My OH thinks it's really strange how excited I get over my own mucus and cannot understand my need to know about other peoples bodily fluids haha.


----------



## wishingforbub

Happy Birthday Hopefully !!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Denise i thought maybe you were in labour! Ru having a nice birthday tho?


----------



## ducky1502

Awwww no denise :( we were all hoping you were in labour! Hope you're being spolit rotten though.


----------



## hopefully2

That sounds promising girls about the plugs!! I haven't lost mine that I seen but didn't notice with grace any plug at all. I am having a lot of creamy discharge, sorry tmi! Google says can be early labour sign but then again if you look hard enough google will tell you anything you want to hear!!!


----------



## ducky1502

I'm getting terrible at googling now lol... google can tell you anything you want it to if you look hard enough.


----------



## hopefully2

Ah thanks girls, trying to stay positive that the birthday isn't over yet so might get my ultimate present!!
I am having a nice relaxed birthday though and spending lots of time with grace doing nice things before I'm a mum of two!
I have a feeling someone is going to go tonight...! Let's hope it's more than one of us x


----------



## WILSMUM

thought i'd just share a pic of Ailsa with you girls - was trying to get her to open her eyes but instead she just blew bubbles at me!!!!!


DH has just gone up the allotment with DS to empty the compost and have a quick sledging session so I'm sat watching 9 Months!!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0513.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ducky1502

She is such a cutie pie :) I'm watching 9 months too, it's a classic!

I hope you're right denise and a few dreamers decide to pop tonight, and I hope you and Kerrie are first on the list... it's only fair lol. I hope something happens for Pixxie and Ness soon though because they're getting very uncomfortable. I genuinely don't think my LO is planning on appearing anytime soon and if it's true that being uncomfortable and unhappy is a sign that bubs wants out then I will probably be pregnant as long as an elephant :growlmad:


----------



## xkirstyx

good luck for tomorrow kelly!

kerrie loosing more plug sounds good, hopefully things will get moving soon for you! xxx


----------



## hopefully2

Oh she is so cute, I love her little babygro

Yeah hopefully we wake to some good news in the morning, ive started checking my phone on every toilet trip in the nightjust in case!

Ducky I'm with you on the being well and comfortable, I expected to be like an Antichrist at this stage but really I feel great and can do anything. So I fo hope some of the more uncomfortable girls get going soon.


----------



## ducky1502

I kind of expected to just be ready to get this bugger out of me by now and that I'd feel prepared and ready :shrug: I remember saying that putting up the xmas tree would be like the final countdown to meeting LO and had all kinds of expectations of how I'd feel.


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrie, my plug never had any blood in it :)


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh wilsmum... ailsa is soooo cute ! :) she looks so snug!

I wear a pantyliner all day.. and everyday there i something on it... could it be my plug coming away in little bits??


----------



## WILSMUM

she is a little cutie pie, such a happy and content little thing - i can't believe how different she is and the whole experience is to what it was like with William! I had a really tough first 4 months with him and he was never a content baby, he was fine at night but was a nightmare during the day, would never sleep in his moses basket, only in my arms! But she is totally different, she loves being made a fuss of and having cuddles but once shes fed and changed shes quite happy to lay in her moses basket, have a kick and look around for a bit and then drift off to sleep all by herself!!!


I was like you hopefully and ducky and wasn't overly uncomfortable and was quite happy being pregnant, if i hadn't had the c-section i probably would have still been waiting now, a week overdue, and tbh i wouldn't have minded!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

oh and the sleepsuit is from Next - pack of 3, this spotting one, a pink stripy one and one with cupcakes on!!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

mummyclo said:


> Kerrie, my plug never had any blood in it :)

Really? that gives me some hope then :thumbup: How long after you lost it did you go into labour? x


----------



## mummyclo

I was loosing bits and bobs of it, about a week after my waters broke and then i lost a huge bit but it was just mucusy.
I had no blood until i was pushing him out :sick:


----------



## ducky1502

Cant wait to hear all about the birth chloe


----------



## cho

Hi girls, How are you all?
Im having a spicy curry tonight from the curry house and bloody cant wait!
I am waiting for it to open, im starving!
Me and Dh dtd last night after saying i would never do it again lol, but just as DH was finishing i got cramp in my hip lol, completely ruined it for him lmao! Another disaster!
im going to try force myself again tonight but we both dont really fancy it lol
Baby has been very quiet today, i had a lot of flipping and pain last night so dont know whether he made the full turn or not, i hope so :)


----------



## cho

Oh and all the baby picks on here are adorable!!!


----------



## Mizze

Kerri Fx on losing more plug

Hopefully - Happy Birthday - lets hope something starts soon - its a blessing not to be that uncomfortable

Wilsmum Ailsa is a sweetheart!! Bless her

Wishing I have stuff in my pantyliner too but I think its just discharge - didnt have too much yesterday but things are back to normal today. No signs of happening for me - thankfully Im not too uncomfortable at the moment. Just tired and a bit hormonal! 

DH came back last night and laughed himself silly when he realised the teddy was strapped up in the pram! Laughed even harder when I confessed about the baby grow :blush: :blush: 

Baby has been more active this afternoon thank goodness. 

Hmmmmm - just eaten a large sunday dinner courtesey of MIL - Yumm. 

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

talk on discharge mine has been light yellow now for well over a week, there isnt ever a lot and its always that colour now, do you think it sounds like a infection?


----------



## KellyC75

.....:haha:

Charlotte that same thing happened to me to, with the hip cramp...It certainly kills any moment that was there!! :haha:


----------



## wishingforbub

Charlotte... I checked yesterday in there LOL (tmi) and my discharge was white, but when it dries on the pantyliner it seems yellowish ??? so I dunno ?


----------



## cho

KellyC75 said:


> .....:haha:
> 
> Charlotte that same thing happened to me to, with the hip cramp...It certainly kills any moment that was there!! :haha:

it was horrific, i get it when i life my leg or open my legs:blush: lol sorry tmi, i have never even had cramp there before being pregnant, i felt so sorry for DH lol x


----------



## KellyC75

I know that there are alot of benefits to knowing the exact day when your LO will be born....:thumbup: 

But, I am getting sooooo nervous now! :wacko: 

'Deep breaths Kelly' :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

c.holdway said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> .....:haha:
> 
> Charlotte that same thing happened to me to, with the hip cramp...It certainly kills any moment that was there!! :haha:
> 
> it was horrific, i get it when i life my leg or open my legs:blush: lol sorry tmi, i have never even had cramp there before being pregnant, i felt so sorry for DH lol xClick to expand...

......:haha::haha::haha:

I dont think its ever gonna be the same when we are pregnant, you just have to laugh! :winkwink:


----------



## cho

I know lol, i said to him last night i cant wait to have drunk sex hah.
Kelly good luck for tomorrow, must be nerve racking!


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> I know that there are alot of benefits to knowing the exact day when your LO will be born....:thumbup:
> 
> But, I am getting sooooo nervous now! :wacko:
> 
> 'Deep breaths Kelly' :flower:

:hugs: Kelly - its going to be amazing and she will be beautiful :baby::baby:

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

i know exactly how yr feeling kelly but the time'll fly by and u'll b fine and will have yr lo in yr arms before u know it!!
just remember the drs do this op alot so they know what they're doing :hug:


----------



## ducky1502

Mmmm had my roast.... Yummy! 

My family think im stressy lol. I thought i was perfectly happy but i guess i am snapping a bit :haha: but in my defence theyre my family. Theyre bound to wind me up!


----------



## Kerrieann

Ducky ive been well stressy with everyone, even my mother in law lol, hubby just snaps back at me tho when i just want him to shut up lol :haha: grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Who's the 26th baby? Is it karina&bump??


----------



## Kerrieann

Yep, just seen her thread in 3rd tri, she had a baby girl called isobelle, congratulations karina! :wohoo:


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats Karina!!! :)


----------



## spencerbear

ducky1502 said:


> U must be getting soooo excited now spencerbear :happydance:




sammiwry said:


> Ooo Emma I wouldn't be able to sit still if I was in your position! Isn't someone else having a c sect tomorrow too?

Im nervous now and excited..... got to keep really busy all day tomorrow



KellyC75 said:


> I know that there are alot of benefits to knowing the exact day when your LO will be born....:thumbup:
> 
> But, I am getting sooooo nervous now! :wacko:
> 
> 'Deep breaths Kelly' :flower:

Everythign will be good kelly, cant wait to see you gorgeous little girl x

Im feeling quite sad right now, as just been told one of our residents passed away, he was healthy and active too. A few of us were really close to him :cry::cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

Awww sorry to hear that emma :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

aww emma :hugs: xxx


----------



## calliebaby

Just have a quick moment and want to wish the new mommies congratulations. 
I almost feel human today. I managed 7.5 hours of sleep last night (in three 2.5 hour increments) but it is more than I have gotten in 2 weeks. :happydance:
Labor :dust: to everyone. 
Kerrie- I was 3cm when my labor started and once she gave me a sweep, I was having contractions every 5 minutes. I think that you are going to have that baby soon!!!:hugs:
Ness- I am hereby giving your baby an eviction notice.:hugs:
Well, I need to eat before the baby wakes up again. I will try to check in tomorrow.


----------



## Nessicle

Evening all! On my phone again so apologies for missing anyone! 

Been to nando's this afternoon and to see Harry potter was lovely to get out and do something normal though was very uncomfortable sat fir 3 hours watching the film especially when Ava started grinding her head in my pelvis and I couldn't shriek out lol poor OH's hands were blue :haha: 

Kelly sorry if I've missed you but good luck for tomorrow and Emma you too! 

Loving the pics of all the babies we have some beautiful bubs in our DD thread! Chloe if you're having trouble uploading photos make sure you resize them and that they're jpg files or BnB won't let you upload them :thumbup: 

Callie thanks for the eviction notice on Ava :haha: hope she pays attention!!

Kerrie and Denise really hoping you both go into labour soon!


----------



## YoungNImum

AmeliePoulain said:


> Pics of Ivy when about 5 hours old - the forceps marks have gone now :flower:
> 
> https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/Ivy4.jpg
> 
> https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/Ivy.jpg​

Aww look she is such a sweetie congrats again :hugs:



KellyC75 said:


> Wonder if my LO will be the 26th Dreamer born on the 6th? :winkwink:

:happydance:



WILSMUM said:


> thought i'd just share a pic of Ailsa with you girls - was trying to get her to open her eyes but instead she just blew bubbles at me!!!!!
> 
> 
> DH has just gone up the allotment with DS to empty the compost and have a quick sledging session so I'm sat watching 9 Months!!!!



Oh another baby pic, everyones babies are so adorable :cloud9:


Im getting abit fed up with everyone saying im going to go early just because i mention the baby is now 3/5 engaged :nope:


----------



## YoungNImum

How many boys and girls do we have so far?


----------



## ducky1502

Well I'm home from my parents house, very icy out! Was going to start on the terrys chocolate orange in the cupboard but forced myself to pick up two clementines instead lol. 

Just realised that I only have 5 RLT tablets left :shock: god I've gone through them quickly! Must go to holland and barrett tomorrow and buy more.

It was weird being at my families because 1 of my sisters boards at school mon-fri (she's special needs) and the next time I see her I will officially be overdue... pretty scary really.


----------



## WILSMUM

I make it 16 girls and 10 boys (I think!?!?)


----------



## ducky1502

Cause boys are lazy!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Boys are definetly lazy!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

Come ooooon kerries lil boy!!!! I wana see pics n no his weight.


----------



## xkirstyx

me tooooooo :dust:


----------



## Pixxie

Had a quick read through so will try and remember as much as possible!

All the baby pics are lovely! 

Good luck to spencer and kelly with your sections tomorrow, I bet you girls are so excited.

Congrats to the 26th Dreamer :happydance: 

Kerrie your symptoms sound very promising! :dust: 

Nothing really to report on myself, been loosing little bits of plug all day, have an odd backache and a bit of an upset tummy. Nothing will come of it though, am seriously not getting my hopes up I will have LO any time soon. Will probably have to be induced knowing my luck :nope: 

Finished knitting my mums Christmas present and am very happy with it. Will start on my step-mums tomorrow and take it to knitting club on Tuesday :thumbup: 

Hope everyone is well! xxx


----------



## hopefully2

Well girls the curry is on board, had the walk and the deed is done so wish me luck for tonight xx


----------



## ducky1502

Good luuuuuck :thumbup:


----------



## Xaviersmom

AmeliePoulain said:


> Pics of Ivy when about 5 hours old - the forceps marks have gone now :flower:
> 
> https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/Ivy4.jpg
> 
> https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/Ivy.jpg​

Awwe! Amelie she has angel kisses on her face just like Juliet! How adorable! 

I am ever-so-impatiently waiting for my friend to email me some of the pics he took this afternoon.. Juliet slept the whole time and i'm thinking a few of the poses he took are going to be so cute!


----------



## ducky1502

Good luck to the dreamers having their babies TODAY!!!!!!! :happydance: will be thinking of you.


----------



## Nessicle

Well I'm up feeling reall restless feel reall tired but can't switch off and the bed sheets feel itchy! 

Got period achyness type pains/gripey belly probably just a bit of a tummy ache though!


----------



## spencerbear

Morning ladies

Wohoo 4am, seems i had a lie in :haha: 

Thanks for your sympathies, really appreciated. I know he isnt family but doesnt stop you getting attached to people especially when you become part of there lives.

Good luck to kelly having her section today :hugs:

Im going to be around on and off for most of the day because i have to ring for my time to go in at 6.30pm..... 

Wonder if anyone went overnight???


----------



## wishingforbub

Morning everyone! :)
I have woken with the heaviest sore feeling in my hoo haa :( It feels like baby will just fall out LOL ! 
DH will be home tonight so that is good... baby just has to behave for a few more hours.. he has been a good boy so far!

Spencer... I'm sorry :hugs:

Hope Kerrie had her baby already !!!! 
And good luck to Kelly for today :flower: !!! YAY

2 more sleeps for me !!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning wishing, nope im still here lol, but have been having bad period pains since around 4, with bh coming every 7-10 mins, got aches in my hips and backs so hoping this is the start of things! Have taken paracetomal which is doing nothing so might get a bth soon, have sent hubby to work tho just incase its nothing but now worrying as it would take him ages to get home :-/ will just have to see!! Knowing me it will be nothing tho :cry:

Our 27th baby is Naomi Rose born yesterday to " Farie" everyone should read her birth story its fab, no pain relief!!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

oh Congrats to Farie !!! :) I will read her birth story soon !
Oh Kerrie I really hope this is the start of it for you!!! Just take it easy and relax... and stock up on energy... your boy will be here soon :yipee:


----------



## hopefully2

Oh kerrie I really hope this is it for you, sounds very promising we all have everything crossed.
Good luck to all the rest of our dreamer babies due today.

Not a peep from me over night, had very strong painwhile watching x factor which felt like bubs gettingin position but it disappeared then. Am so disappointed this morning.


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh Kerrie fx for you honey!! Really hope it is! 

I've been having back pains and period pains for the last couple of hours so had to get up it's probably nothing for me though so won't hold my breath :haha: 

Bloody he'll Emma 4am that is a lay in!!


----------



## Nessicle

Hugs hopefully come on babies where are you?!


----------



## sammiwry

Good luck to Kelly and Emma today can't wait to see pics!!

Come on kerries little man mummy and daddy want to see and hopefullys lo you need to get a move on too mummy and daddy want to know if they have a little princess or prince!

Ness glad you enjoyed Harry potter! I'm going today with my mum bit gutted my dad wasn't able to sort out some time off to come too :-( 

I woke up convinced my waters had gone at about 4am but it was just sweat :-( so annoying :-(


----------



## wishingforbub

Is Spencer having her baby today as well?????


----------



## Nessicle

I do that all the time Sammi it's so annoying!! 

Aw hope you have a nice time with your mum x


----------



## Nessicle

wishingforbub said:


> Is Spencer having her baby today as well?????

Yeah she's being induced Hun!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> I do that all the time Sammi it's so annoying!!
> 
> Aw hope you have a nice time with your mum x

It's annoying isn't it? This time I was wetter tmi which is why I was so convinced they'd gone especially as the bed was quite damp too :-(

I shall have a good time with my mum, we are going to do some shopping too


----------



## Nessicle

It's not only annoying it's bloody gross it's usually mixed with loads if discharge and a little bit of pee ugh! 

My legs feel really achy and I feel like crap hope I'm not getting ill! how do you get a cold from staying in lol?!


----------



## sammiwry

Mine was purely sweat luckily for my nose!

No idea how you get a cold from staying in?


----------



## ducky1502

I wake up to damp knickers every mornin now... So gross! Have to change em or i cant go bk to sleep.

Woken up from a call from OH telling me he will be home in 5 with a mcdonalds breaj
kfast.... Hes trying to make me fat i swear!!!!

Anyone doing much today?


----------



## Mizze

Morning all,

:dust: for spencer and Kelly - good luck today ladies. Spencerbear :hugs: about your resident - it used to upset me too. 

I will check out Fairie's birth story soon. 

Kelly and Hopefully - :dust: :dust: :dust: for you as well. 

No signs of anything for me. :( But since we are only just full term im not worrying or yet, although she is getting more and more heavy to cart around. 

Wishing - your LO sounds very well behaved waiting until his Daddy comes back :hugs:

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Zoe I want a maccie ds brekkie! Might try and talk mum into stopping and getting me one on her way here 

I can't find fairies birth story?


----------



## Nessicle

It's on 3rd tri Sammi! 

Oh I wish I could eat something other than cornflakes for breakfast I'm so sick of them! McD's would be heaven!!


----------



## xkirstyx

morning! still no sign of baby here :( the snow is really bad here this morning so prob best baby stays in anyway :(

good luck kelly and emma!!!! cant wait to hear baby news :D

kerrie sounds good hunny hopefully this is the start of something for you xxxxxxx


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> It's on 3rd tri Sammi!
> 
> Oh I wish I could eat something other than cornflakes for breakfast I'm so sick of them! McD's would be heaven!!

Yea I posted saying I couldn't find it, went back to third tri and found it :dohh:

No mcd's breakfast for me I'm guessing my mums left already as she's not answering the home phone :-(


----------



## Mizze

Mmmmm mc'd breakfast - I have porridge! Even covered in sugar its not the same is it

Farie's story is really good.

:dust: to everyone desperate to evict their LO's. 

I need to do some last minute shopping for her - realised last night I didnt have some essential things. So I will be doing a shop this week for bits and pieces. 

Its very frosty here - everything is white with ice - glad im not driving the car today

Waiting on final parcel for my pram - should have the carrycot and the isofix base in it! Fx it comes today. 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze we did that sat, had to go out and get a few blankets as had none, waiting on eBay wins to be delivered which includes lots of blankets!


----------



## Nessicle

Can't even have porridge Mizze! :( bloody pain in the arse! Gotta get OH to get some snacks forlabour but ilwhat the he'll can I eat as all my food involves prep and cooking fresh...can only have chocolate or fruit really and that's not really good for energy....


----------



## Mizze

Bananas it is then Ness! :) They will be quite good as they release energy slowly. 

Also I have packed a couple of packets of nuts too - can you have nuts? They are really good for energy too. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh hope you get your stuff today Mizze! I ordered some stuff from mothercare a week ago and it's not arrived cos of the weather hoping it comes today!! Ordered some large fleece pj's too and the postman hasn't been for 3 days so god knows when I'll get those!


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze said:


> Bananas it is then Ness! :) They will be quite good as they release energy slowly.
> 
> Also I have packed a couple of packets of nuts too - can you have nuts? They are really good for energy too.
> 
> Mizze xx

Ooh nuts are a good idea! And bananas yeah don't want anything heavy so that'll be good. Ok lucozade or powerade??xx


----------



## mummyclo

Morning Ladies :hugs:
Off out with the pram today :cloud9:
So excited! Hope eveyone is well and LOTS of :dust: for you all xx


----------



## Mizze

I hope it comes today too - it should the company gave me the interlink ref number so I can see it arrived at the local depot on Saturday - now to me that means it should be delivered today. Just hope its all okay. 

I have a rather long list of stuff I need - goodness I didnt realise it would be so much. A trip to Mothercare is in order this week I think. 

When can you get measured again for nursing bras? Is it 38 weeks?

Mizze


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> Morning Ladies :hugs:
> Off out with the pram today :cloud9:
> So excited! Hope eveyone is well and LOTS of :dust: for you all xx

Morning Chloe - how exciting!! Lucky you. 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrie recommends 38 weeks mothercare say 36 weeks. I might see about getting measured again today and seeing if my mum will buy some nursing bras for me 

We got post on sat for the first time since last tues and cos the postman didn't push it all the way through Rox ate it as we were out :-( luckily it was nothing important!


----------



## hopefully2

Feel like I should come with a health warning today I'm so hormonal and bad tempered!! I need to channel this into some nesting or something!!


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Morning Ladies :hugs:
> Off out with the pram today :cloud9:
> So excited! Hope eveyone is well and LOTS of :dust: for you all xx

Enjoy Chloe! I can't wait to take mine out! It's teasing me being sat in the house :-( but at least Rox is getting used to seeing it


----------



## hopefully2

Oh Chloe how exciting!! 

Rox is something else, she could keep us all entertained x


----------



## Nessicle

Probably cos you're fed up hopefully! 

No point me getting measured for nursing bras yet my boobs have shrunk since I got
Pregnant lol, gonna measure myself once my milk comes in!


----------



## Nessicle

Aw how lovely Chloe! Were all very jealous ;) xx


----------



## Nessicle

I just had a weird sensation - Ava was wriggling and grinding her head and then I felt like a weird push and a bit of relief on the front of my pubic bone and when I stand up she feels lower- might that be the 'lightening' sensation where the baby engages?? Feel like I have more pressure in my hips and tips of my legs feel heavy...?


----------



## hopefully2

Could well be ness, hopefully it brings a bit of relief for you. Wonder if it's any indication of when she will appear??
I shouldn't be such a moan, I feel well even if I am overdue so should be happy about that. My last pregnancy was only twenty eight weeks long but a relief when grace arrived because it was excruciating and full of worry. So going to sort my head out and be grateful.


----------



## sammiwry

hopefully2 said:


> Oh Chloe how exciting!!
> 
> Rox is something else, she could keep us all entertained x

She was free to good home this morning when her dad let her out but decided the carpet made a better spot :-( 

But yes she's a right lil character! Gonna miss her when she goes to nanny and granddads for a few days


----------



## Nessicle

She's such a cutie Sammi! And I don't even like dogs really I'm a cat person but Rox is too cute! 

Fx hopefully! Bit less pain when walking but a heavier sensation down there maybe she'll come before the end of the week but I won't get my hopes up! 

You have every right to moan hopefully being overdue plus the mw told me our hormones at this stage are like in first tri!


----------



## samantha.xo

Oh wow 27 babies born! Congrats to all the new mummies!


----------



## Kerrieann

Meh had a hot bath and went for a long walk and now i think my pains have gone... :shrug: :cry: :cry:


----------



## spencerbear

enjoy your shopping trip and HP today, i still havent got round to seeing it, so guess im waiting for dvd now.

kerrie and hopefully, really hope your both not kept waiting for too long now :hugs:

:hugs: to all the other ladies suffering at the moment.


Well ive had my hair done and feel much better now. mind that lie in really helped!!! Now just got to occupy myself for a few more hours. dont have any housework to do cause OH did it for me while i was at hairdressers.

Becca shared her horrible cough with me though, which wasnt nice of her and boy does it hurt when you cough, feel like everything is coming out lol


----------



## spencerbear

Kerrieann said:


> Meh had a hot bath and went for a long walk and now i think my pains have gone... :shrug: :cry: :cry:

Boo, stupid pains


----------



## Kerrieann

Good luck spencer, cant wait to hear back from you about ur lo and see pics!! :happydance:

Wonder how kelly is getting on!!?


----------



## spencerbear

Hopefully she is all done by now.


----------



## wishingforbub

Good luck spencer !!!! :)
Yes hope Kelly is all done and has her baby !
My friend came round and brought me a custard tart with raspberries on top and a pastry filled with apple :) I've eaten it both ! :blush: so delish!
I feel so different today for some reason... mentally and physically... mentally I can't explain!
I am meeting with the aneathesist tomorrow too. .. ooh less than 2 days to go for me !! :)


----------



## GoogilyBear

Heya girlies :) You do talk alot so have been catching up for the past hour haha :)

Congrats to all the new mums, the pics are lovely of little Ivy, who took the pics? rather professional looking :) hopefully after mines arrived i am not too tired to put my photography gift to work and take some nice ones :)

is your plug/show or whatever meant to be clear? ive had a few 10p size thick clear blobs (tmi sorry lol) and i seem to be wet alot more these days, every trickle i hope its going to turn into something more.

had some really bad pains right down in my woohoo whilst walking round in Beverley getting my RLT, everytime i sat down i got a little wet, then whenever i stood up i got the pains, really freaked out OH lol.

DTD last night too.. gunna try and keep the energy for it again tonight :)
Hopefully going for a tour round hospital tonight too now that the roads are clearer, and also when OH gets back from sheffield, were going to put up the christmas tree :)

Really craving a terrys choc orange mcflurry... two cravings combined into one there so would be heaven if i had one right now :)

C'MON BABIES MAKE AN APPEARANCE :D


----------



## Pixxie

I'm trying to crack on with the Christmas presents today so won't be about much. Had a bit of a dilemma though as I was going to make my step-mum gloves but she said yesterday that her mum just made her a pair :dohh: so she is now getting a trendy beret. Here's a picture of the shrug I made for my mum, please do let me know what you think even if it's that you think it's horrid! :) 

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02253.jpg

My stupid gas meter ate my emergency credit, so my house is freezing until OH goes out to get the money his brother owes him. Currently sat with the electric heater trying to stay warm. 

Hope everyone is ok and that we see some more babies soon! xxx


----------



## Mizze

Kerri - booo for the pains stopping

Hope all went well with Kelly and her LO this morning. 

Wishing - now I want pastries too! Yummmmmmmm 

I might have to bake more stuff to eat - no wonder my weight is going through the roof. I ate a packet on munchies last night in the time it took DH to leave them with me then go into the bedroom and change into his sloppies - I INHALED THEM!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Wow pixxie, that looks great! Very clever! Just like one you would buy in a shop :thumbup:


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie - I think that shrug is really nice. How clever you are with your hands!

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

You're very talented Pixxie! 

Kerrie how bloody frustrating! 

Googily it might be a bit of your OHs sperm mixed with discharge?? 

I'm not sure though about colour of the show cos I've only had watery discharge and bits of yellowy and greeny discharge which is the mucus plug I think coming away! Mw said to me that a slight greeny tinge is normal and a good sign x


----------



## Mizze

The rest of my Pram is here - woohoo!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :yipee: Am going to be playing with it this afternoon

Girls - have you written a birth plan? - my mw wants to discuss it with me tomorrow and im struggling to get down in words what I actually mean even though its clear in my head. 

Anyone heard from Butterfly today?

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Woo hoo Mizze! Can you upload a piccie?! 

I haven't done a birth plan for the reason that I don't know what will happen on the day. My only request is an epidural and skin to skin contact immediately if possible xx


----------



## Mizze

Ness I cant upload a photo, which is very frustrating

But its this https://www.just4baby.co.uk/acatalo...cot_IsoFix_Car_Seat_Pram_in_Aurora_Green.html 

I really like the green - sadly the car seat is black because they had run out of green but the pushchair is a lovely colour!

Hurrah!

Im working on the birth plan now - stuff like DH only being in the room, no visitors until I request them - to be as active as possible, no pethidine and no epidural unless I specifically request it (that would mean moving from the birth centre to the labour ward anyway) Delayed cord clamping

I have put that im aware circumstances will change and shape the birth plan though. Being induced for a start! If it comes to that. 

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Pixxie said:


> I'm trying to crack on with the Christmas presents today so won't be about much. Had a bit of a dilemma though as I was going to make my step-mum gloves but she said yesterday that her mum just made her a pair :dohh: so she is now getting a trendy beret. Here's a picture of the shrug I made for my mum, please do let me know what you think even if it's that you think it's horrid! :)
> 
> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC02253.jpg
> 
> My stupid gas meter ate my emergency credit, so my house is freezing until OH goes out to get the money his brother owes him. Currently sat with the electric heater trying to stay warm.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and that we see some more babies soon! xxx

Thats fantastic pixxie - i really did think it was a shop bought one when I first glanced at it - very professional! You should be extremely proud of yrself and yr family r very lucky to be getting such lovely handmade gifts from you!

Hope Kelly is OK and her lol is her safely!

Just had my first Health Visitor visit and Ailsa is perfect - passed the hearing test and now weighs 6lb 10 and is very nicely following the 9th centile apparently! The HV is going to refer me to a baby massage class as well so hopefully will get an invite to start that in the new year!


----------



## EmyDra

Ooo that's lovely!

I really wanted a green car seat that colour too - but they had also ran out so I got red :p


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh yay Mizze finally got the whole thing :)
And no haven't seen anything from Butterfly today... Louise has been quiet too... anyone heard from her??
xxx


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh and pixxie you are very talented indeed !!!! :)


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze dont stress too much about your birthplan, i dident get chance to do mine. If your MW is anything like the two i had, if your coping with the pain they dont metion any painrelife apart from gas and air and all that was let me know if/when you want it and i will get you the atachment out. Most of mine went out the window anyway :dohh:


----------



## xkirstyx

wow pixxie it looks fab well done!

mizze yay for the rest of your pram coming! :D

im still loosing loads of plug and getting a few twinges wish it would just turn into labour!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Shouldnt have gone back to bed at half ten for a 'nap'... Only woke up ten mins ago lol. What a lazy cow!


----------



## lozzy21

Im off to my follow up apointment with the consultant in a bit, il cry if they say i need a section with my next one.


----------



## Kerrieann

Good luck with ur apt lozzy! 

Wilsmum thats great news on ailsa! Shes doing great.

Mizze :yipee: have fun playing with ur gorgeous new pram :yipee:

Ive just got back from taking jake to school and just done a huge food shop :thumbup: Still getting pains and its now in my back too so fingers crossed the shopping has helped, either that or it has just done me in completely :cry::wacko:


----------



## Mizze

Good Luck Lozzy - thanks for tip on birthplan - I know it can and probably will go to pot! Its as much for me to vocalise it and for DH to be sure what I want to happen if possible. 

Wishing Louise has been on facebook. 

Im writing christmas cards - how organised am I - normally im pants and write them all in a panic :) I even have the stamps for them!!

Just heard from my friend - she is due Thursday - I knew it was close didnt realise how close!! 

Lounge is now covered in boxes! Looks like a bomb hit it!!

Wonder how Chloe got on with her excursion

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze my phone won't let me view it boo!! I'm sure it's gorgeous though! 

Lozzy why would they suggest a section Hun? Sorry I can't remember all the details from your birth story :blush: 

Lol ducky you must have needed the sleep! 

Louise has posted on facebook today but don't recall butterfly posting on there hope she's ok though! 

Hope Kellys section went well can't wait to hear from her!

I swear I thought labour had started about an hour ago - I was having really strong period pains, back pains and tightenings but on the underside of my bump which I've not had before! They were like every 5 minutes and I had to breath through them then they just bloody stopped!! Aarrgghh!!


----------



## Mizze

Oh Kerri - have my fingers all crossed for you

Mizze x


----------



## Nessicle

Fx Kerrie you deserve your baby now!


----------



## Mizze

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/images/B003554A8U/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=59624031&s=baby

Ness im rubbish at getting photos onto here - maybe that link will work? 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Mizze my phone won't let me view it boo!! I'm sure it's gorgeous though!
> 
> Lozzy why would they suggest a section Hun? Sorry I can't remember all the details from your birth story :blush:
> 
> Lol ducky you must have needed the sleep!
> 
> Louise has posted on facebook today but don't recall butterfly posting on there hope she's ok though!
> 
> Hope Kellys section went well can't wait to hear from her!
> 
> I swear I thought labour had started about an hour ago -* I was having really strong period pains, back pains and tightenings but on the underside of my bump which I've not had before! They were like every 5 minutes and I had to breath through them then they just bloody stopped!!* Aarrgghh!!

Thats really encouraging though Ness - I have NOTHING. :nope:

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

ooooooh kerrie sounds good fx this is it for you xxxx


----------



## wishingforbub

good luck with your appointment Lozzy...hopefully they won't say that you will need a section next time!
Oh Kerrie, what time does Jake go to school?? I am confused by our time difference LOL and hopefully the back pain is a sign !!! :)


----------



## Pixxie

The only birthplan I've done is the one in my maternity notes.

Sounds good Ness! xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Wishing, hes only 3 so just does afternoons at the moment which is 1.30-4.30 x


----------



## wishingforbub

Kerrieann said:


> Wishing, hes only 3 so just does afternoons at the moment which is 1.30-4.30 x

Oh LOL :) that makes sense then hehe ;)


----------



## Mizze

Hmmmm so who is watching corrie this evening - DH is a big fan - he has been looking forward to this week for ages!! :) 

So do we think we will have 27 or 28 babies by tomorrow?? 

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

we should have 29 by tomorrow with Kelly and spencers lo's, and if me and hopefully2 pop then their will be 31!!!!!

Just booked myself in for another sweep tomoro


----------



## Mizze

31 it is then Kerri - GET MOVING BABIES!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

come on babies Ailsa needs some playmates!!!!


----------



## cho

kerrie do you have a induction date?


----------



## Pixxie

I reckon we might have 28+ :winkwink: 

Christmas present knitting now on hold due to someone in much more need. My friend had a little girl a couple of weeks ago and she has been in the SCBU since birth, my friend said none of her clothes fit her because she is smaller than expected. So I'm going to make her a couple of hats and pairs of booties. 

Has Butterfly not been about today? xx


----------



## Mizze

Aw Pixxie - how lovely of you to knit for the LO. 

Havent seen Butterfly at all. Hope she is okay 

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Havnt seen butterfly either? hope shes ok!

Charlotte i havnt been given a date yet, im meant to see my midwife tomorro but shes fully booked and only in once a week!!! So i mad my own apt for the sweep at the birth center but obv they dont do inductions then so will have to call my midwife tomoz, im getting so pissed off with her its unreal!


----------



## Pixxie

Me too, maybe she will check in with news? xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Ur bumps looking great pixxie, do you feel youve dropped? you look it!


----------



## Pixxie

I didn't feel like it had at all but when I compared it to the last picture I could really see it. I suppose the heartburn disappearing should have been a give away! :haha: xx


----------



## lozzy21

Back from my apointment, dont need a section next time :happydance:

Ness it was mentioned be better if i have one next time because of her size and her sholder getting stuck.


----------



## ducky1502

I've found my heartburn has been worse the last week or two... really strange! It went away for ages and now it keeps coming back even though he's a lot lower than he was.

Can't believe it's my due date on friday lol and not only that but I'm having a sweep.... just crazy how quickly it's all going. Part of me is tempted to cancel my sweep because it feels too soon.


----------



## YoungNImum

Well Oh an me have planned to go paint the living room in new house tomoz, got my first bit of post today at the new house aswell, just need a fridge/freezer and we can move in, going to try and get a pic of the view from the kitchen window tomoz an post a pic its lovely just green fields and of course snow.

Since finding out baby is engaged iv been getting a really odd feeling down below, im just guessing its him/her getting more comfy but it gets worse when im walking, and the dampness down below is getting bad aswell.
Played scrabble today with my sister and Oh havnt played it in years was good fun.


----------



## l1l_miss_dani

I just relized that im in single digits till my c section date yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :)


----------



## ducky1502

I've just realised that I think I've only felt bubs move 3 times today.........


----------



## ducky1502

Just laid flatter and got another movement!


----------



## cho

Ducky i feel the same i think im having a sweeep wednesday, but i feel like im not sure if i really want it, i am quite happy pregnant but i want him out cos of xmas approaching, Bradley is soo excited about xmas this year that i dont want to have just ahd a baby like a couple of days before and be tired.
I am going to ask wednesday if she will book me in for induction so i have a set date though.
I am wondering how early she will let me be induced, suppose its up to the hospital too, she said she would say i have been having niggly pains for a while :shrug: 
I cant wait to meet little man and i would prefer if it happened completly natural, im worried of having a long labour again too and i think mine being so long was partly to do with him not being ready and being sweeped and i stupidly took castor oil so that didnt help either!
Kerrie i dont think its fair about your mw, but mines the same she is only at clinic on a wednesday so it will be another week again till i see her after!
Does anyone panic that bubs doesnt have enough room, he barely moves any more i have to poke him for ages to get him to move(except today he has been a little more active) It worries me that he is too big and doesnt have space especially as i am measuring big on graphs and the mw said he is very tight to my skin, and also they dont see you weekly at the end with your 2nd so its not like you feel confident that he has space.
Maybe i am just panicking, Bradley was fine and he was a week late, its only cos he barely moves :(
I have had a big clean today on hands and knees scrubbing floors hence not chatting much, i now have a lot of pressure in my pelvis all of a suddden.
I checked my cervix earlier felt diff to normal almost felt a bit speckly if that makes sense lol, i can fit a finger in quite easily but i get too scared to try and move around anymore


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> I've just realised that I think I've only felt bubs move 3 times today.........

seems your the same lol, i think sometimes we get use to feeling the movements that we dont take notice as much, cos that usually happens to me i think omg he hasnt moved all day and as i say it he moves :)


----------



## Kerrieann

I agree with charlotte, when i think about i dont think ive felt him move at all today but as i think it he moved! I defo just dont take as much notice but his movements have really slowed down now and i get roughly 10 i think.


----------



## ducky1502

I know how you feel charlotte... if it wasn't for xmas I wouldn't be getting desperate to get him out. I think they don't usually induce you unless they HAVE to until 10 days past your DD. Which for us would be 20th. My fear is that I go in on the 20th/21st kind of time, they try to induce me and after a day or two end up sending me for a section anyway and I end up in hospital over xmas anyway. Obv if for whatever reason baby needed to be in hospital over xmas or whatever then that's a completely different story but I just want to be home and settled. 

I think a lot of us are just getting anxious and a bit fed up now for whatever reason and it being xmas time is just making it worse.


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze that link worked gorgeous pram I love it! 

Charlotte no Ava bruises me from her constant movements she never stops moving! 

Lozzy ah yeah I remember you saying Niamh got stuck etc now great news you don't have to have a section next time! 

Ducky I've not had heartburn all the way through and now seem to have it and indigestion all the time! She's always ramming her butt in my tummy though so think that's why! 

Well my pains have stopped again ugh!


----------



## Nessicle

Defo Xmas making me more anxious to have her out for sure! 

I worry she's not big enough cos of how much she moves...


----------



## cho

see they said they can leave me till 14 days over making it the 24th!!!!!
But my mw said she would get me in earlier, but she also said she would sweep me earlier than 40 weeks and didnt!
So i just want to get a date out of her :)


----------



## ducky1502

We're all anxious, worried, stressed mummas :haha:


----------



## cho

Ness i was like that thoug, but seems to have slowed down last few days.
I am really not sure but im hoping bubs has turned i know i keep going on but i have a big fear of forceps for some reason and another long labour that i want him to be the right way round.
Kerrie how far can you go over to have a water birth in birthing centre just so i know :)


----------



## ducky1502

Yup charlotte I'm the same... when I go for my appt on friday I'm going to ask her about being induced. I see different people all the time but have been told that they wouldn't book me in for an induction on the 24th because they don't like to make extra work for themselves over xmas.... which is fine with me! But midwives don't always stick to their word. My friend was promised an induction at 10 days overdue all the way through due to x y and z and then when it came down to booking her in they were full until she was 15 days overdue!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Im going to get my iduction date tomoro, think it will be 1 week today. Please baby comeon ur own :cry: One of my worst fears is induction :cry:


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> Im going to get my iduction date tomoro, think it will be 1 week today. Please baby comeon ur own :cry: One of my worst fears is induction :cry:

me too, bet you have had more than enough kerrie:hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Think its 12 days charlotte and if i have to be induced then im not allowed there i will have to go into hospital :cry: im scared of forceps too, ive put in my birth plan i dont want them used, i would rather tear and have ventouse x


----------



## ducky1502

I haven't even written a birth plan... oops!


----------



## Nessicle

Really Charlotte? Hope Avas movements calm down cos they're really painful! 

I'm terrified of forceps too id rather have ventouse. My midwife said they'd let me go 14 days over before inducing me :( I'm dreading that happening I feel so anxious and panicky at the thought of going over!


----------



## lozzy21

Kerri have they said if your starting to dliate?


----------



## Nessicle

Come on babies stop being naughty!!! Your mummies have had enough! I'm really jealous of those who had their babies around 37/38 weeks why not us?!!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> Really Charlotte? Hope Avas movements calm down cos they're really painful!
> 
> I'm terrified of forceps too id rather have ventouse. My midwife said they'd let me go 14 days over before inducing me :( I'm dreading that happening I feel so anxious and panicky at the thought of going over!

Im sure that because of when your due it will be more like 10-12 days, they wont usualy induce you on new years eve because they have skellaton covers with the doctors ect.


----------



## cho

ooh see im scared of ventous too lol, any intervention.
Dont even get me started on a c-section!
I think i would be fine with a section if it was booked in as you would expect but hate the thought of an emergency


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah I suppose Lozzy fx it won't come to that I'm having a sweep at 40 & 3 if she's not here by then if I need one I pray it works!


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah an emergency section would be scary I'd rather have one planned


----------



## cho

whenever i feel my cervix i get quite a lot of clear discharge does anyone else?


----------



## lozzy21

Charlotte you would have hated to have my birth then, considering i got to 9cm with out knowing i was in labour i ended up with a fair bit of intervention but at my hospital they only step in if needed so you know they have yours and babys best interests in mind.


----------



## cho

Did you have a forceps or anything lozzy i cant remember ?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Nessicle said:


> Come on babies stop being naughty!!! Your mummies have had enough! I'm really jealous of those who had their babies around 37/38 weeks why not us?!!!!!

Lol & I'm jealous of them that had a few more weeks with a bump!!

Alex has gained 6oz but still below birth weight! He's 7lb now & I'm formula feedin & expressin breastmilk too! It's been tough goin but had to make a decision! Hubbys bk at work on weds :( dreadin it


----------



## Nessicle

Charlotte I have tons of watery lotiony discharge even without touching my cervix mw said it's normal for an increase at this stage x


----------



## cho

nikki-lou25 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Come on babies stop being naughty!!! Your mummies have had enough! I'm really jealous of those who had their babies around 37/38 weeks why not us?!!!!!
> 
> Lol & I'm jealous of them that had a few more weeks with a bump!!
> 
> Alex has gained 6oz but still below birth weight! He's 7lb now & I'm formula feedin & expressin breastmilk too! It's been tough goin but had to make a decision! Hubbys bk at work on weds :( dreadin itClick to expand...

your be fine hun :)
How have you been other than the expected tired?
How is Aimee with Alex? xx


----------



## ducky1502

The idea of needing to be induced scares the hell out of me. Plus needing to be cut, any kind of metal instrument and a c section... so really I could do with being a cat and giving birth in the corner of a living room :rofl:

But isn't it crazy that in the third world the majority of women give birth completely unaided medically, in a calm environment with no needfor intervention?! But yet in the developed world such a high percentage of women end up needing intervention of some sort?! Not wanting to start a debate or anything but it's something I feel very strongly about. Women who have nothing have some of the best labours, yet we who have free healthcare whenever we want it end up needing so much help!


----------



## Nessicle

Ha ha Nikki I'm so uncomfortable and in pain just walking up the stairs though and I can forget leaving the house it's agony walking around! 

Aw Bless Alex well sometimes formula is needed no one could accuse you of not trying Nikki!


----------



## lozzy21

c.holdway said:


> Did you have a forceps or anything lozzy i cant remember ?

In the end i ended up with a drip as my contractions stopped once i got to 10cm, i had an episiotomy to get her out quicker cos her heart rate was all over the place as she was crowining and when her shoulders got stuck i got shoved in a position that i have never and wont ever get myself into again with 3 people pushing on my tummy and this big black doctor who had his hands that looked as big as my feet up my foof trying to unstick her shoulder.

I wish i had just needed forceps lol


----------



## cho

Oh and Nikki i remember missing my bump like mad after i had Bradley i craved to feel a kick or something i remember feeling quite depressed about it!


----------



## Nessicle

Thing is though ducky because of lack of medical intervention there are also a lot more childbirth related deaths so it's 6 of one and half a dozen of the other I think. Were lucky we can have the choice most of the time unless the baby is in any danger of course :flower:'


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> Did you have a forceps or anything lozzy i cant remember ?
> 
> In the end i ended up with a drip as my contractions stopped once i got to 10cm, i had an episiotomy to get her out quicker cos her heart rate was all over the place as she was crowining and when her shoulders got stuck i got shoved in a position that i have never and wont ever get myself into again with 3 people pushing on my tummy and this big black doctor who had his hands that looked as big as my feet up my foof trying to unstick her shoulder.
> 
> I wish i had just needed forceps lolClick to expand...

I had a drip too lozzy to help speed it up, but i imagine the rest was very scarey!
I dont like the thought of having to have my body restrained whatsoever, or stirrups lol


----------



## Nessicle

Ouch Lozzy! All I can say is I'm having an epi :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

ducky1502 said:


> The idea of needing to be induced scares the hell out of me. Plus needing to be cut, any kind of metal instrument and a c section... so really I could do with being a cat and giving birth in the corner of a living room :rofl:
> 
> But isn't it crazy that in the third world the majority of women give birth completely unaided medically, in a calm environment with no needfor intervention?! But yet in the developed world such a high percentage of women end up needing intervention of some sort?! Not wanting to start a debate or anything but it's something I feel very strongly about. Women who have nothing have some of the best labours, yet we who have free healthcare whenever we want it end up needing so much help!

Its cos most women in the 3rd world dont have access to epidurals and they are what increases the need for intervention, that and the fact they stay active during there labour so baby is in the best position rather than being laid on a bed.


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> Did you have a forceps or anything lozzy i cant remember ?
> 
> In the end i ended up with a drip as my contractions stopped once i got to 10cm, i had an episiotomy to get her out quicker cos her heart rate was all over the place as she was crowining and when her shoulders got stuck i got shoved in a position that i have never and wont ever get myself into again with 3 people pushing on my tummy and this big black doctor who had his hands that looked as big as my feet up my foof trying to unstick her shoulder.
> 
> I wish i had just needed forceps lolClick to expand...




Nessicle said:


> Ouch Lozzy! All I can say is I'm having an epi :haha:

hehe my epidural was ace! the pain went instantly, but i want to try without it this time as i hated not being able to just move after or go home, and the catheter ect.


----------



## ducky1502

I already know I'm going to miss my bump like mad :( I sometimes find myself holding it and feeling sad that it's not going to be there soon :haha: what a nutter


----------



## ducky1502

I'm also not looking forward to the jelly belly that will be in my bumps place lol


----------



## ducky1502

I'm also not looking forward to the jelly belly that will be in my bumps place lol.


----------



## lozzy21

Charlotte, the only time i was strapped in the stirups whas when i was having my stiches thank god, id have hated it during labour.

Ness give labour a go, you never know how you will cope. I dont think it hurt. Yer it was uncomfortable but i wouldent say it was agony. The only part i found was agony was when they were pushing on my tummy trying to unstick her shoulder, the rest was barable.

And your more likely to need forceps and an emergancy section with an epi


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> Charlotte, the only time i was strapped in the stirups whas when i was having my stiches thank god, id have hated it during labour.
> 
> Ness give labour a go, you never know how you will cope. I dont think it hurt. Yer it was uncomfortable but i wouldent say it was agony. The only part i found was agony was when they were pushing on my tummy trying to unstick her shoulder, the rest was barable.
> 
> And your more likely to need forceps and an emergancy section with an epi

everyones labour and pain threshold is soo different though, i was soo againt epidural until i was in labour, i think open minded is always best as you will never know until its your turn, thats brill that you didnt find it agony though i hope mine goes like yours did lozzy apart from the other horrid bits lol


----------



## cho

oh and lozzy i refused my stitches lol, i was more scared of that than anythign else lol, i just wanted to be left alone


----------



## wishingforbub

I am gonna miss my bump for sure and feeling him move around all day long... LOL baby has hiccups and it feels like they in my foof :haha: he has def dropped today !!


----------



## lozzy21

I think not knowing i was in labour helped my pain threshold lol id have probably thought it hurt more if i found out earler on. I went into shock once i was told i was 9cm, hardly said a word to anyone.


----------



## sammiwry

Ness 14 days over would mean new years eve! I'd hate that :-( 

As much as I want a home birth I really don't want to be induced just after Xmas as I know I'd spend all Xmas stressing over it and working myself up so might see what midwife suggests on thurs when I see her.


----------



## wishingforbub

Wow Lozzy I cant believe your little girl is 2 weeks old already !!! and good next time you won't have to have a section :) How are things going with baby at home ? x


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh gosh just saw that Niamh is actually nearly 3 weeks old !! Oopsie


----------



## spencerbear

Just to let you know i have to be at hospital for 8.30. Will let everyone know when i can. If i update on facebook, could someone post on here, for those not on facebook.

Hopefully someone will beat me to it tonight though x x


----------



## sammiwry

8.30 tonight Emma? I shall keep an eye on Facebook for news


----------



## lozzy21

wishingforbub said:


> Wow Lozzy I cant believe your little girl is 2 weeks old already !!! and good next time you won't have to have a section :) How are things going with baby at home ? x

Things are going fine, shes the perfect baby, only crys when shes hungry but even then it rearly happens because she starts to look for food 20 mins before she starts crying to you have chance to get it sorted.


----------



## wishingforbub

what a good baby you have there Lozzy :) Do you find she changes everyday like people say babies do?
And Spencer.. goood luck !!!! Bring us another dreamer :) xxxx


----------



## xkirstyx

good luck emma! cant wait to hear more baby news!


----------



## lozzy21

wishingforbub said:


> what a good baby you have there Lozzy :) Do you find she changes everyday like people say babies do?
> And Spencer.. goood luck !!!! Bring us another dreamer :) xxxx

I can see her becoming more awake and alert everyday, she hasent grown much because she lost a lot of weight and is still putting it back on but shes getting there


----------



## Nessicle

My pain threshold is very low Lozzy I'll defo do what I can without but I'm pretty sure I'll have an epi 

Yeah Sammi I don't fancy going as far as NY Eve either that would suck big time! 

My hips are sore and achey tonight!


----------



## sammiwry

I've been told longest they'll let me go is 27th but really don't like the thought of stressing over Xmas about it which I know I will :-s


----------



## YoungNImum

_good luck emma

Had a fry for my dinner tonight was yummy, i could actually eat another one lol_


----------



## Mizze

ducky1502 said:


> I know how you feel charlotte... if it wasn't for xmas I wouldn't be getting desperate to get him out. I think they don't usually induce you unless they HAVE to until 10 days past your DD. Which for us would be 20th. My fear is that I go in on the 20th/21st kind of time, they try to induce me and after a day or two end up sending me for a section anyway and I end up in hospital over xmas anyway. Obv if for whatever reason baby needed to be in hospital over xmas or whatever then that's a completely different story but I just want to be home and settled.
> 
> I think a lot of us are just getting anxious and a bit fed up now for whatever reason and it being xmas time is just making it worse.

I think because she was always a Christmas baby Im not that bothered about Christmas (different if you have kids already) Id prefer she didnt come Xmas day for her sake but apart from that we wrote this Xmas off months ago! If I go 14 days over it will be *January*!! Dont want that tbh. 



Nessicle said:


> *Mizze that link worked gorgeous pram I love it! *
> 
> Charlotte no Ava bruises me from her constant movements she never stops moving!
> 
> Lozzy ah yeah I remember you saying Niamh got stuck etc now great news you don't have to have a section next time!
> 
> Ducky I've not had heartburn all the way through and now seem to have it and indigestion all the time! She's always ramming her butt in my tummy though so think that's why!
> 
> Well my pains have stopped again ugh!

Thanks - I love it too!! :) 



spencerbear said:


> Just to let you know i have to be at hospital for 8.30. Will let everyone know when i can. If i update on facebook, could someone post on here, for those not on facebook.
> 
> Hopefully someone will beat me to it tonight though x x

Good luck hon! :hugs: 

My stress counsellor said that stress can double your experience of pain - so you need to do what keeps you calm - Lozzy it might have helped that you didnt know you were in labour - ifswim - so you just dealt with it and werent getting stressed about it.

Everything I have read and spoken to mothers about tells me the same that your own positive attitude and being as calm as possible and as much in control of what happens to you helps enormously. My sister said her two labours were hugely different partly because she was far more in control the second time around and did things the way she wanted too- listening to her body she did a lot of things which our midwifes tell us to do but my sister did instinctively. She said the only thing she would change would be to slow down the final push as she did that too fast -against mw advice- and she tore. Apart from that she didnt have any pain relief at all. With her first she was exhausted and had an epidural because she was so tired (partly because she wasnt allowed to eat!) and ended up having to push whilst on her back - she said she remembers that labour as far more painful and difficult than the one where she had no pain relief at all. obviously certain medical interventions are required. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mincholada

hey ladies!

quickly popping in. having my second last day at work today and of course it's a PM shift followed by an AM shift tomorrow... bloody hell! oh well, almost done, so i'll take it as it is.

here's today's bump:

https://img146.imageshack.us/img146/3923/bump392.jpg

looking at it, i think this baby will still take ages to come. :( i've been reading about all your bodily fluids lol and get quite jealous as i have none. even dreamed about having a bloody show tonight and when i needed to wee, i got up all excited and when i wiped... once again... NOTHING! still can't reach my cervix either. wonder why it's so high up. it's never been that high :shrug:

once i finish work tomorrow, i'll start the proper eviction. might even try out the breast pump. worked wonders with one of my manager's sisters, so i shall give it a try and if something comes out, i'll just freeze it.

parents are flying in on sunday if the snow situation stays normal in germany. maybe baby is waiting for them to get here and will come right after. i know my dad is kinda excited about seeing me pregnant... although there's not much to see. :haha:

i somehow missed out on who had the 27th dreamer. i made it to 26 and now can't find 27. somebody update me please :) congratulations anyways!!!!! :flower:

alright.... work.... booo!


----------



## Nessicle

Is it normal to have shooting pains in your hip(s)?? I can barely lift my left leg wondering if it's cos she's dropped she's on a nerve or something? Feels like it's deep inside my hip....


----------



## Nessicle

Wow Minch your bump is so neat and small! I bet you're not suffering all the aches and pains we with huge bumps are! Can't believe I wanted a big bump :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Your counciler is right with that Mizze, if you think its going to hurt, it will hurt! Another thing that helped was listaning to the banter between my mam and OH, even if i dident listen to the conversation it was a distraction to listen to them.


----------



## YoungNImum

Ness: iv been getting really bad hip pain just on my left side tho, i can only lift my leg to a certain height then i get shooting pains, Oh had to help my put my jeans on this morning, its really not nice at all.


----------



## Kerrieann

Lozzy im about 3cm at themoment and will see if theres been progress tomoro night, she did say my cervix is still abit thick and high but obviously she could reach it so cant be that high, this was on friday


----------



## lozzy21

Kerrieann said:


> Lozzy im about 3cm at themoment and will see if theres been progress tomoro night, she did say my cervix is still abit thick and high but obviously she could reach it so cant be that high, this was on friday

Worse case senario and you do need inducing at least they can break your waters straight away and you dont need to mess about with the pessarys


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh really i didnt know that?? so they would do waters first? what would happen after that, do you know?


----------



## xkirstyx

ness i just get alot of pressure pain in my right hip x


----------



## lozzy21

Kerrieann said:


> Ooh really i didnt know that?? so they would do waters first? what would happen after that, do you know?

They would break your waters and then give x amount of time for your contractions to start on there own like if you went into labour on your own. If nothing happend in the time frame they gave they would put you on a drip to bring on your contractions. Well thats what they told me when they talked through the induction process when my waters went.


----------



## Kerrieann

ok thanks lozzy, feel bit better baout it all knowing that now :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

YoungNI yeah that's the pain I'm having - Ava is laud on my left side so that would make sense wouldnt it if her head was pressing on a nerve! 

Kerrie that would be better hey but fx he shifts his lil bum before then! 

Lozzy I ordered some nipple shields after your recommendation they should be here tomorra! 

I just read that mild flu like symptoms can be a sign labour is on it's way I've been feeling fluey for a few days now....not reading much into it but hey if it's a sign I'll take it ha


----------



## Mincholada

Nessicle said:


> Wow Minch your bump is so neat and small! I bet you're not suffering all the aches and pains we with huge bumps are! Can't believe I wanted a big bump :haha:

thx! yepp, can't complain. had the bad first trimester and since then it's been quite okay. i get the shooting pains in my foof, but that's not bump related. during the night i get a little achy, but on a scale from 1-100 it's probably just like a 5 or so ;) and it's only because i lie in the same position on one side for too long. i'm usually quite the toss & turner in bed.

can't believe i assembled the baby crib all by myself on saturday either. even the part where it said "2 people needed"... well, i am 2 people, right!? :happydance: was a little out of breath, but i know for sure that with a bigger bump i could have not done it.

just being on my feet for several hours at the same time at work is now FINALLY starting to get to me. after 6 hours i feel like after a 14h shift only 5 weeks ago, but baby is definitely bigger now, so i guess that's why..


----------



## lozzy21

No probs kerrie, hopefully you wont need it! Looking promising if your 3cm and starting to thin out.


----------



## Nessicle

Just seen an ad for a TENS machine from Lloyds pharmacy for £30 if anyone was interested in buying one, I think I might buy one online tomorrow for the early labour stage before I get to hospital. If I don't get it before I go into labour I can sell it on here!


----------



## lozzy21

My biggest clue something was going to happen was the fact that i had such a good nights sleep, i only woke to pee twice.:haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Minch I think regardless of how big you are your legs and get would ache being stood on them so long! Yore such a trooper!!


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> My biggest clue something was going to happen was the fact that i had such a good nights sleep, i only woke to pee twice.:haha:

Ha ha your body was saving it's energy!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Lozzy i had that the night before i had Jake, i had a week of waking to contractions everynight and then one night i had nothiung and only got up once to wee and the next time i got up at about 8.30am i stood up out of bed and waters gushed everywhere!! Completely unexpected!


----------



## cho

Do peoples labours usually go the same like regarding waters, i had contractions first then waters went later, Do you think that will be the case this time??
i have real pressure tonight feel like he is trying to come out:huh:
Me and Dean just decided to do a food shop cos we are picking Bradley back up tomorrow and cos i feel a bit crampy and have loads of pressure i decided to want to walk around asda lol, but we got in the car and it was sooo cold that we ran back in, so i am back home snug again lol


----------



## lozzy21

:rofl: OH is freeking out cos hes got poo on his hand.


----------



## Kerrieann

:rofl: so funny!!!

charlotte from what ive heard and seen every labour is different, although id love mine to start off the same again! My sisters 1st was contractions forst and her waters broke when she was quiet far along and second time she woke to them braking like i did, although i have read that only 11-15% of labours start with the waters breaking first.


----------



## cho

I would love my waters to break first!!


----------



## lozzy21

c.holdway said:


> I would love my waters to break first!!

Depends how soon they go before contractions start, its crap being stuck in limbo.


----------



## Kerrieann

Yeah i was in limbo abit as had about 6 hours untill they started but i think id prefer that to wondering if im in labour or not with just contractions iykwim


----------



## Nessicle

I'd love my waters to go first too! 

I'm one of four and mum said her waters went first with all except me!

I was saying earlier that Ava was moving loads but she's not moving as much as usual tonight...she's moving a bit I can feel her feet occasionally and she rolls out her bum occasionally but nowhere near as much as usual...

Lozzy pmsl!!! That's what my OH would be like ha ha!!


----------



## lozzy21

Ness it was comical. First he got poo on his hand so he freaked about that, then as he started to clean her bum she started to pee and as he was trying to catch the pee with her nappy she got poo on her foot :rofl: I nearly wet my self laughing at him


----------



## Nessicle

OMG I bet you wish you had had a camera to record it!! I can't wait to see OH's first poo nappy change it's gonna be so funny!!


----------



## lozzy21

I wish i had. Thats only his 2nd pooey nappy, the rest have just been wet and hes fine with them


----------



## ducky1502

I've been taking EPO for a couple of weeks now as it's supposed to help with the softening of the cervix making it easier to dilate when the time comes and I'm willing to try everything that may make labour easier lol. I'd always been too chicken to put it inside me but decided to brave it tonight and insert ONE and I feel like I'm freaking out lol. Going to try and take my mind off it with a bit of tele but if I'm still thinking about it at 11 im going to fish the bugger out lol. What a wimp :haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

Nessicle said:


> YoungNI yeah that's the pain I'm having - Ava is laud on my left side so that would make sense wouldnt it if her head was pressing on a nerve!
> 
> Kerrie that would be better hey but fx he shifts his lil bum before then!
> 
> Lozzy I ordered some nipple shields after your recommendation they should be here tomorra!
> 
> I just read that mild flu like symptoms can be a sign labour is on it's way I've been feeling fluey for a few days now....not reading much into it but hey if it's a sign I'll take it ha

Funny enough at my last MW appointment They told me baby was lying to the left side, so your prob right about the nerve thing, plus i think i put more weight on my left side than my right when walking.



c.holdway said:


> I would love my waters to break first!!

Im with you on this one, my twin sister had to get her waters broken, i dont think it would be the same as them coming away on its own, plus it makes it feel more real.


----------



## Nessicle

Lol ducky what is it thats making you freak out? The feel of it?


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah with the waters least you know for sure! 

Must be a nerve our bubs are laying on then for sure YoungNI (what's your real name btw?) I've brought the paracetamol to bed with me just in case it hurts through the night!


----------



## ducky1502

Just the thought of it being in there lol... it's kind of like sticking a penny up ur nose as a kid :rofl: I know it won't do any harm and that it's not exactly going to STAY there because it will dissolve but I'm such a wimp.


----------



## YoungNImum

Nessicle said:


> Yeah with the waters least you know for sure!
> 
> Must be a nerve our bubs are laying on then for sure YoungNI (what's your real name btw?) I've brought the paracetamol to bed with me just in case it hurts through the night!

I think id enjoy my waters breaking it would let me no baby is making it move to meet the world. Id be able to prepare myself before all the hard work begins.
My name is Courtney :thumbup:


Like stuffin a penny up ur nose love it :haha:


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Just seen an ad for a TENS machine from Lloyds pharmacy for £30 if anyone was interested in buying one, I think I might buy one online tomorrow for the early labour stage before I get to hospital. If I don't get it before I go into labour I can sell it on here!

Ness you can rent the TENS machines, my midwife said not to spend the money buying one. 



lozzy21 said:


> :rofl: OH is freeking out cos hes got poo on his hand.

:rofl: :rofl: 


Charlotte - my sister (also called Charlotte as it happens!) said they had to break her waters with her first and with her second they went so late it was literally 10-15 minutes between her waters going and my neice being born. So although the labours were very different in both her waters were late going.

Oh and she said she drank loads of RLT all the way through her labour with my neice - she was thirsty but didnt want tea or coffee so kept up the RLT - Her pushing stage was about 10 mins! 

Mizze xx


----------



## YoungNImum

Well OH has ordered curry so im gonna eat and get ready for bed, ill be busy painting tomoz, so maybe ill come back to more babies, nighty night. x


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Courtney! Enjoy your curry! 

Mizze yeah but it costs more to rent than to buy that Lloyds one :thumbup: may as well bu it for that pric and not have the worry of having to return it.

I went to bed at 10.30pm but had to get up my lung space is so squashed I literally cannot catch my breath laying on my left side and I ache like mad from laying on my right - my god I'm so looking forward to pregnancy being over!!


----------



## ducky1502

Hope everything is well with spencerbear and kelly :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah not heard a sausage from Kel bit suppose she's had major surgery and will be smitten with her lil girl :) 

Spencer updated on FB to say she was going inat 8.30pm hope she's all set now!


----------



## ducky1502

Well i went fishing for the epo tablet but it was too late... Its dissolved lol.


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl:


----------



## ducky1502

Definately shouldnt have had a 4hr nap.... Cant bloody sleep.


----------



## Nessicle

Lol ducky hope you managed to get some sleep! I went back to bed about 2.30am and up again at 5.15am woke up dripping in sweat for some reason!


----------



## hopefully2

A quiet night, hopefully people are busy having babies!!


----------



## sammiwry

Anyone know of any news from Kelly and Emma? Can't see anything on Facebook


----------



## Tierney

ducky1502 said:


> I've been taking EPO for a couple of weeks now as it's supposed to help with the softening of the cervix making it easier to dilate when the time comes and I'm willing to try everything that may make labour easier lol. I'd always been too chicken to put it inside me but decided to brave it tonight and insert ONE and I feel like I'm freaking out lol. Going to try and take my mind off it with a bit of tele but if I'm still thinking about it at 11 im going to fish the bugger out lol. What a wimp :haha:

Morning girls hope everyones ok thought we may have had a few more babies today!

Ducky - I've bought some EPO but not started them yet how many have you been taking? Can I start these now do you think? I know what you mean about freaking out about putting it you know where I bet it feels weird :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning ladies, no news yet then? no more babies? :growlmad: no pains for me last night so yesterday was a one off :cry: i did think my waters were leaking at one point as i had to change my liner twice in an hour as it was soaked but then had nothing after :shrug: and woke up this morning quiet damp but think it was sweat as it was bloody hot this morning!!


----------



## Pixxie

Morning girls! :wave: 

Still no news from the potential new mummys? 

Another uncomfortable night for me, I think my pain depends on which way her head is. When I have a lot of pressure behind my pubic bone during the day I have a lot of pain in my hips and back at night too. 

Was loosing lots of my plug yesterday, had a bit every time I went to the loo so hopefully things are moving along! 'Mabel' needs to be here for Christmas, she already has presents off Grandma! :haha: xx


----------



## Pixxie

OHMIGOD I'M IN SINGLE DIGITS :shock:


----------



## nikki-lou25

c.holdway said:


> I would love my waters to break first!!

With Aimee I had nothin til I woke with period pains n went to the loo n had a bloody show! My waters didn't break til 9cm
This time I was losin plug for a week then it went bloody m I woke to waters breakin but no pains, needed 3 sweeps to shove things along! 
My 2 labours were so different! I think RLT shortened my 2nd stage tho


----------



## mummyclo

Morning :)
I hated my waters breaking first! It felt horrid and even though i knew it meant he was coming i knew i had to be in proper labour within 12 hours, which was scary!
I think it happens in 13% of women.
Hope we see some more babies soon! :dust:
xx


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls

Sigh -'still all friggin fed up and pregnant? 

Keep feeling reall wet like I'm leaking down there but it's just discharge and bits of pee, shite night sleep again Ava puts her bum in my left lung and her feet in my other so struggling to breath when I'm in bed now :(

Gonna scrub this house top to bottom today see if I can get anything moving but no doubt be in agony with false labour all afternoon afterwards!


----------



## Mizze

Morning all

No word from Butterfly still? Hope all went well for Kelly and Spencerbear. 

And has anyone heard anything from Peaches recently. 

Lie in for me this morning - I had a reasonable night but am shattered today - no time to be shattered tho as I have mw at 12, aquanatal at 2.30 and final antenatal at 6.30! Have postponed my trip to Mothercare as its incredibly icy out there today. I think I might do it tomorrow when I have more time. 

Hope everyone is okay this morning - had my first labour enquiry this morning! :rofl:

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Good idea mizze you don't wanna be slipping!


----------



## Mizze

Gawd no! 

DH wants someone to come with me to antenatal tonight - unfortunately a mix up with appts and a pissy client means he cant come tonight - not that its far, our hospital is only a few minutes drive away but bless him he doesnt want me going on my own. Am trying to get my sister to come with me! :) 

Is it weird that I want to take my pram out for a drive?!! :wacko:

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

Mizze said:


> Gawd no!
> 
> DH wants someone to come with me to antenatal tonight - unfortunately a mix up with appts and a pissy client means he cant come tonight - not that its far, our hospital is only a few minutes drive away but bless him he doesnt want me going on my own. Am trying to get my sister to come with me! :)
> 
> *Is it weird that I want to take my pram out for a drive?!!* :wacko:
> 
> Mizze xx

If I was allowed mine I would have already pushed it round the block :haha: xx


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie - am amazed that neither my MIL or my Mum have voiced any concerns about the pram being in the house! They are both fairly supersticious (sp?) but nothing so far! 

If It wasnt so Icy and if I didnt live on a steepish hill I think I have to have a go - am contenting myself with playing with it inside at the moment! 

Okay, need to have a shower and do some yoga - havent been good at that recently and need to do more to feel the benefit in labour. 

Mizze x


----------



## xkirstyx

morning! still no sign of baby from me and im soooo fed up of false labour now!


----------



## sammiwry

I've been in constant pain since I woke up, paracetemols not touched it so Dh rung day assessment unit have said to take a bath and ring back at 10.30 which is what I'm currently doing but it's not eased it :-(


----------



## Kerrieann

Hope ur ok sammi, where is the pain?


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Hope ur ok sammi, where is the pain?

It's all where your bikini bottoms would be, baths not helping so reckon its going to be a trip to the day assessment unit, just hope something shows up as I don't wanna look a tit :-(


----------



## ducky1502

I hope its labour starting!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

You wont look a tit at all, good luck hun. I had something similar this morn and was excruciating and turned out to be pooh pains :-(


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> I hope its labour starting!!!

Midwife did say on the phone it's a possibility, inthinknthats why she wanted me to have a bath.



Kerrieann said:


> You wont look a tit at all, good luck hun. I had something similar this morn and was excruciating and turned out to be pooh pains :-(

I know this isn't poo pains I've already been this morning and had no problems going.


----------



## Kerrieann

Could be early labour then! Fingers crossed, they do say that if a bath and paracetomal dont help then it is likely, really hope it is!! Is ur hubby going with you? Are the pains coming and going or just constant?


----------



## lozzy21

Morning all.

God Niamh is 3 weeks old today. Got the midwife coming out today and the health visitor coming tomorrow.


----------



## sammiwry

Dh is going with me but not til 12 :-( 

The pains are constant don't ease off at all :-(


----------



## cho

good luck sammi, hope its labour for you :)


----------



## Lenka

Good luck sam, hopefully this is for you... 
Karrieanne, are you further forward this morning? X


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks girls! I hope it is cos im really not sure how I'm going to cope if it's not


----------



## xkirstyx

good luck sammi hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks!

I shall try an keep you all updated myself, but if not im sure ness will pass on texts I send her


----------



## Lenka

sammiwry said:


> Thanks girls! I hope it is cos im really not sure how I'm going to cope if it's not

If they are so bad, that should be it x


----------



## Pixxie

Good luck Sammi, hope this is it! :dust: xxx


----------



## ducky1502

We need some more babies and updates :) I wanna see pics!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Lenka said:


> Good luck sam, hopefully this is for you...
> Karrieanne, are you further forward this morning? X

Ive got an apt for another sweep this afternoon so im hoping it works this time, no pains today tho and actually full of energy, could be the calm befor the storm? :haha:

Good luck sammi!!! Try another fairly hot bath, or have you got a hot water bottle?


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh fx Sammi least one of us might be put out of our misery today lol - keep me updated by text I'll be sure to keep everyone updated! 

Well I've bleached the kitchen floor, the bathroom, all the kitchen sides....think it's just given me even worse BH's and backache and Ava is mega forceful today!


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrie they say a sudden spurt of energy can be a sign!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Morning Girlies!! Still no sign of any of our LO making an appearance then?? So impatient now:growlmad::growlmad:

Went for a wonder round the hospital on a tour last night, was okayy, saw the room that I will actually be in for my waterbirth, kinda hit home a little bit more at that point, it was a OMG i am having a baby moment..

they said that while in consultant care still for my waterbirth, i cannot eat only drink water, partners can only stay from 9am to 9pm, so if i go into labour on a night, OH cannot stay with me :cry: and when baby is born only 2 people at a time and no other children while we are in the hospital. well that totally sucks.

sure hope bumpy doesnt come on a night now, dont think i would cope without OH being there, i will just refuse to go in untill he can come in with me lol:blush:

Finally cleared bumpys room, and its all ready :) will take some pics in a sec, and get them up for ya :) might sneak in one of our xmas tree that my OH tried very hard to do with me lol:haha:


----------



## mummyclo

:dust:


----------



## lozzy21

GoogilyBear said:


> Morning Girlies!! Still no sign of any of our LO making an appearance then?? So impatient now:growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Went for a wonder round the hospital on a tour last night, was okayy, saw the room that I will actually be in for my waterbirth, kinda hit home a little bit more at that point, it was a OMG i am having a baby moment..
> 
> they said that while in consultant care still for my waterbirth, i cannot eat only drink water, partners can only stay from 9am to 9pm, so if i go into labour on a night, OH cannot stay with me :cry: and when baby is born only 2 people at a time and no other children while we are in the hospital. well that totally sucks.
> 
> sure hope bumpy doesnt come on a night now, dont think i would cope without OH being there, i will just refuse to go in untill he can come in with me lol:blush:
> 
> Finally cleared bumpys room, and its all ready :) will take some pics in a sec, and get them up for ya :) might sneak in one of our xmas tree that my OH tried very hard to do with me lol:haha:

You sure you understood that bit correctly hun? They cant expect you to labour on your own. Usualy if your in labour and on labour ward partners can stay but once your on the ward they can only be there during the day.


----------



## cho

i think they mean that your OH cant be there at night once you have had bubs, they wouldnt not let you have someone with you hun x


----------



## Kerrieann

:wohoo: finally heard from my midwife, shes on her way round to give me a sweep in the next hour :yipee:


----------



## ducky1502

Kerrieann said:


> :wohoo: finally heard from my midwife, shes on her way round to give me a sweep in the next hour :yipee:

Wahoo!!!


----------



## Pixxie

I'm jealous of you girls who are getting stuff done, I'm supposed to be blitzing the house while OH is at work but I have been distracted by cute baby booties knitting pattern :blush: I just can't look at any more pictures of little Betsy in special care with all her hats and booties falling off!


----------



## Pixxie

Kerrieann said:


> :wohoo: finally heard from my midwife, shes on her way round to give me a sweep in the next hour :yipee:

Yay! :dance: xxx


----------



## cho

ooh kerrie i hope it works for you!!!
so exciting :happydance:
I should be having a sweep tomorrow, she best do anyway!


----------



## cho

Pixxie said:


> I'm jealous of you girls who are getting stuff done, I'm supposed to be blitzing the house while OH is at work but I have been distracted by cute baby booties knitting pattern :blush: I just can't look at any more pictures of little Betsy in special care with all her hats and booties falling off!

I think that really sweet of you!
Plus its not like your doing nothing:winkwink:


----------



## GoogilyBear

lozzy21 said:


> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> Morning Girlies!! Still no sign of any of our LO making an appearance then?? So impatient now:growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Went for a wonder round the hospital on a tour last night, was okayy, saw the room that I will actually be in for my waterbirth, kinda hit home a little bit more at that point, it was a OMG i am having a baby moment..
> 
> they said that while in consultant care still for my waterbirth, i cannot eat only drink water, partners can only stay from 9am to 9pm, so if i go into labour on a night, OH cannot stay with me :cry: and when baby is born only 2 people at a time and no other children while we are in the hospital. well that totally sucks.
> 
> sure hope bumpy doesnt come on a night now, dont think i would cope without OH being there, i will just refuse to go in untill he can come in with me lol:blush:
> 
> Finally cleared bumpys room, and its all ready :) will take some pics in a sec, and get them up for ya :) might sneak in one of our xmas tree that my OH tried very hard to do with me lol:haha:
> 
> You sure you understood that bit correctly hun? They cant expect you to labour on your own. Usualy if your in labour and on labour ward partners can stay but once your on the ward they can only be there during the day.Click to expand...

Yup i heard it right, about 4 other mums to be on the tour all said it was outrageous. It really is not fair. my OH nearly hit the roof when he asked about him cutting the chord and the midwife said if it come on a night your not allowed to be here so she will be on her own. its pretty darn discusting tbh :/


----------



## lozzy21

Im sat doing nothing, OH is decorating the tree and im just sat here on this lol

I realy should go get dressed since the MW could turn up any min


----------



## cho

GoogilyBear said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> Morning Girlies!! Still no sign of any of our LO making an appearance then?? So impatient now:growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Went for a wonder round the hospital on a tour last night, was okayy, saw the room that I will actually be in for my waterbirth, kinda hit home a little bit more at that point, it was a OMG i am having a baby moment..
> 
> they said that while in consultant care still for my waterbirth, i cannot eat only drink water, partners can only stay from 9am to 9pm, so if i go into labour on a night, OH cannot stay with me :cry: and when baby is born only 2 people at a time and no other children while we are in the hospital. well that totally sucks.
> 
> sure hope bumpy doesnt come on a night now, dont think i would cope without OH being there, i will just refuse to go in untill he can come in with me lol:blush:
> 
> Finally cleared bumpys room, and its all ready :) will take some pics in a sec, and get them up for ya :) might sneak in one of our xmas tree that my OH tried very hard to do with me lol:haha:
> 
> You sure you understood that bit correctly hun? They cant expect you to labour on your own. Usualy if your in labour and on labour ward partners can stay but once your on the ward they can only be there during the day.Click to expand...
> 
> Yup i heard it right, about 4 other mums to be on the tour all said it was outrageous. It really is not fair. my OH nearly hit the roof when he asked about him cutting the chord and the midwife said if it come on a night your not allowed to be here so she will be on her own. its pretty darn discusting tbh :/Click to expand...

omg thats really bad, i would not have that lol


----------



## lozzy21

GoogilyBear said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> Morning Girlies!! Still no sign of any of our LO making an appearance then?? So impatient now:growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Went for a wonder round the hospital on a tour last night, was okayy, saw the room that I will actually be in for my waterbirth, kinda hit home a little bit more at that point, it was a OMG i am having a baby moment..
> 
> they said that while in consultant care still for my waterbirth, i cannot eat only drink water, partners can only stay from 9am to 9pm, so if i go into labour on a night, OH cannot stay with me :cry: and when baby is born only 2 people at a time and no other children while we are in the hospital. well that totally sucks.
> 
> sure hope bumpy doesnt come on a night now, dont think i would cope without OH being there, i will just refuse to go in untill he can come in with me lol:blush:
> 
> Finally cleared bumpys room, and its all ready :) will take some pics in a sec, and get them up for ya :) might sneak in one of our xmas tree that my OH tried very hard to do with me lol:haha:
> 
> You sure you understood that bit correctly hun? They cant expect you to labour on your own. Usualy if your in labour and on labour ward partners can stay but once your on the ward they can only be there during the day.Click to expand...
> 
> Yup i heard it right, about 4 other mums to be on the tour all said it was outrageous. It really is not fair. my OH nearly hit the roof when he asked about him cutting the chord and the midwife said if it come on a night your not allowed to be here so she will be on her own. its pretty darn discusting tbh :/Click to expand...

Id ring up and check with some one else hun, maybe she got it wrong cos thats not the nhs policy. They cant expect you to be on your own. I had my OH, mum and MIL (she came in after) in the room with me untill i went to the ward at 1am.


----------



## mummyclo

Kerrieann said:


> :wohoo: finally heard from my midwife, shes on her way round to give me a sweep in the next hour :yipee:

YEY!! Come on bump buddy!! :baby:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ooh hope lil man makes a move Kerrie!!


----------



## xkirstyx

thats shocking no way i could give birth without OH. at my hosp he is aloud to stay as long as he wants when in labour ward but if baby born at night he needs to leave when i go to ward.

good luck with sweep kerrie! :dust: xxxxxx


----------



## GoogilyBear

lozzy21 said:


> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> Morning Girlies!! Still no sign of any of our LO making an appearance then?? So impatient now:growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Went for a wonder round the hospital on a tour last night, was okayy, saw the room that I will actually be in for my waterbirth, kinda hit home a little bit more at that point, it was a OMG i am having a baby moment..
> 
> they said that while in consultant care still for my waterbirth, i cannot eat only drink water, partners can only stay from 9am to 9pm, so if i go into labour on a night, OH cannot stay with me :cry: and when baby is born only 2 people at a time and no other children while we are in the hospital. well that totally sucks.
> 
> sure hope bumpy doesnt come on a night now, dont think i would cope without OH being there, i will just refuse to go in untill he can come in with me lol:blush:
> 
> Finally cleared bumpys room, and its all ready :) will take some pics in a sec, and get them up for ya :) might sneak in one of our xmas tree that my OH tried very hard to do with me lol:haha:
> 
> You sure you understood that bit correctly hun? They cant expect you to labour on your own. Usualy if your in labour and on labour ward partners can stay but once your on the ward they can only be there during the day.Click to expand...
> 
> Yup i heard it right, about 4 other mums to be on the tour all said it was outrageous. It really is not fair. my OH nearly hit the roof when he asked about him cutting the chord and the midwife said if it come on a night your not allowed to be here so she will be on her own. its pretty darn discusting tbh :/Click to expand...
> 
> Id ring up and check with some one else hun, maybe she got it wrong cos thats not the nhs policy. They cant expect you to be on your own. I had my OH, mum and MIL (she came in after) in the room with me untill i went to the ward at 1am.Click to expand...

we have rang and checked, was the first thing we did this morning cos OH was really cross about it. its correct. No partners after 9pm in labour or not. when i asked why they sad infection control, other mums and babies, too crowded and that was that. Scarborough hospital are really strict tho, when my OH went in with a broken collar bone a few years back, his mum wasnt allowed to see him till the following morning or something. But this really takes the biscuit. i am going to ring the health visitor/adviser/midwife (shes all three in one lol) and talk to her about it. I think with my fears etc they should allow me to have OH around if i go into labour at night.


----------



## cho

39+4


----------



## cho

:blush:exscuse the dirty mirror


----------



## Pixxie

Googly that's shocking, I wouldn't even go to that hospital if OH couldn't come! xxx


----------



## Pixxie

Lovely bump Charlotte! xx


----------



## cho

Pixxie said:


> Googly that's shocking, I wouldn't even go to that hospital if OH couldn't come! xxx

me neither Dean is allowed to sleep in my room even after labour!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Okay so, First Pic to put up, 37weeks + 3 :)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1221.snc4/155366_1725054447055_1259195065_3763489_2026971_n.jpg

And now some of the babies room :)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs380.ash2/65859_1725052407004_1259195065_3763475_1642298_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs049.snc4/34804_1725052767013_1259195065_3763477_3169504_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs835.snc4/69515_1725053047020_1259195065_3763480_5934563_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1218.snc4/157082_1725053367028_1259195065_3763482_5506459_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs907.snc4/72026_1725053567033_1259195065_3763483_8311952_n.jpg

Heres One of my travel system i got from kiddicare :)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1174.snc4/154684_1725053927042_1259195065_3763485_3306580_n.jpg

And our little play mat my mum got me from littlewoods

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs907.snc4/72014_1725054287051_1259195065_3763487_1906352_n.jpg


Hopefully all them pics work XD APOLOGIES, in babies room there is a box of toys for OH's nephews when they come lol, hence the toy car etc haha x


----------



## ducky1502

Lovely bump charlotte :) i really should get a wriggle on n take one.


----------



## cho

yes zoe you should!
googily bump looks great :thumbup:, nursery looks sweet too :)


----------



## WILSMUM

lozzy21 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> God Niamh is 3 weeks old today. Got the midwife coming out today and the health visitor coming tomorrow.

I got signed off by the MW Thursday, after only 3 home visits and saw the HV for the first time yesterday. Apparently I'm entitled to 2 home visits from her but I said not to worry about coming next week I'll just go up to the clinic and see her instead!!!


Good luck Sammi hope this is it for you :hug:


Googily that is really shocking - the visiting hrs for partners at Carlisle is 9am-9pm and for other visitors its 3-4pm or 7-8pbum t they're really not that strict in enforcing it and said it was fine for DH to bring my mum and son in anytime in the afternoon after I had Ailsa. And DH was with me from when I went in at 7am until half 3/4ish when he went home to pick my mum and DS up.


----------



## GoogilyBear

I just dont get why they would stop your OH being there for the birth. Ive been on the website and there have been a number of complaints against it. if i do go into labour on a night, i will just tell them to get f****d lol. hes staying with me and thats that. specially as he wants to cut chord etc :) x


----------



## Kerrieann

Wohoo all done,she said im 2-3cm but my cervix is 1cm thick but very soft, she was quiet supprised at how soft and ready to go everything is, whatever that means lol! So hoping this one works! Im booked in for induction monday 2pm :-( if im not in labour by 8pm then hubby has to go home :-( boooooo!!!!

Googily thats shocking! I wouldnt have baby there if thats the case, would you want a homebirth? Ur bump looks great and love baby room pics!

Charlotte it looks like you have really dropped but you still look so slim and loving the hair too :thumbup:


----------



## GoogilyBear

Kerrieann said:


> Wohoo all done,she said im 2-3cm but my cervix is 1cm thick but very soft, she was quiet supprised at how soft and ready to go everything is, whatever that means lol! So hoping this one works! Im booked in for induction monday 2pm :-( if im not in labour by 8pm then hubby has to go home :-( boooooo!!!!
> 
> Googily thats shocking! I wouldnt have baby there if thats the case, would you want a homebirth? Ur bump looks great and love baby room pics!
> 
> Charlotte it looks like you have really dropped but you still look so slim and loving the hair too :thumbup:

I would have a home birth, but as its a block of flats, i dont think all the neighbours would appreiciate me moaning and groaning all night/day lol. and i think OH is worried i might get ill or something (i get ill easy haha) so he wants me in the saftey of a hospital.

i think if i was in midwife LED care then it would be different. but ah well. if they want me to have my baby safely in there care, then they will allow OH in, if he cant come in, then i dont go in lol x


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon all

Kerri - fx that this sweep works for you

Googli I am really shocked - didnt realise infections chose a particular time of day to arrive! Bah what NONSENSE. 

Sammi - hope this is your start!

Just back from MW appt - all is good - FH 35cms so still 2cm behind but thats been the same for weeks. Im looking good and so is she BUT she isnt engaged at all - not even a little bit :cry: MW not at all bothered by that -says its quite normal but oh damn I want her to start engaging.

Apparently my sweeps will be at 40+5 onwards. 

Hilarous thing though our next door neighbours (whom we do not get on with and who make EVERYTHING a competition with us) were there with their daughter who was called after me for mw - :rofl: DH and I joked months ago that they would make one of their daughters get preggers to compete in that too and now we find out the youngest daughter IS!!! :wacko: - all I could do not to LOL but DH is a bit freaked by it all! 

Mizze xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Hello Ladies !! :)

Lovely bump Charlotte and googily! and googily your nursery is adorable :)
Googily I cannot believe that they would deny having your DH there despite the visiting hours... visiting hours should have nothing to do with him being there with you! If you go into labour at night... just don't take their nonsense and just have him stay with you !!

Well Ladies, in less than 24 hours I will have my baby boy :yipee:
I had the pre-op meeting today and met with the aneathetist... they gave me the special body wash I have to use and all the instructions I need for tomorrow! and good news is that the spinal that they are giving me will only last for 2 hours so I won't need a catheter put in :) 
Mizze, I will text you as soon as I can tomorrow :)

Kerrie I really hope your sweep has worked! xxxx
Hope Kelly and Spence are ok as well as Butterfly xxx


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> Wohoo all done,she said im 2-3cm but my cervix is 1cm thick but very soft, she was quiet supprised at how soft and ready to go everything is, whatever that means lol! So hoping this one works! Im booked in for induction monday 2pm :-( if im not in labour by 8pm then hubby has to go home :-( boooooo!!!!
> 
> Googily thats shocking! I wouldnt have baby there if thats the case, would you want a homebirth? Ur bump looks great and love baby room pics!
> 
> Charlotte it looks like you have really dropped but you still look so slim and loving the hair too :thumbup:

ooh thats good, all ready to go for you then Kerrie, i dont think it will come to being induced hun, but at least you have a date for worst case scenario.
Yes i think my bump has dropped too, just wish he would get a little lower and pop me waters :haha:
Sorry, im in a queue arnt i Kerrie next:dohh:


----------



## Mizze

Wishing -Ive charged my phone and will be waiting!! :yipee: What time will the section be?

So exciting that its on your DH's birthday!!

Charlotte - forgot to say - excellent bump! 

Mizze xx


----------



## wishingforbub

mizze it will be 8am our time, so 4am your time... but I will text you later on LOL so I don't wake you xxxx :)


----------



## Kerrieann

:wohoo: :wohoo: wishing, thats so exciting!!! Wasnt there someone else having their section tomoro? or was it nat? lol Whats this bodywash stuff?


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze non of me and my 3,sisters engaged at all before we were born obit doesntcrealky mean that much, he'll my mw can't even tell how Ava is laid let alone if she's engaged or not lol! 

Googily that's horrendous that they'd expect you to give birth on your own I just can't see that being right I would speak to your NHS patient liaison manager at the hospital it's disgraceful! 

Hope Sammi is ok! Will be extremely jealous if she gives birth before me ;) 

Gorgeous bump Charlotte! You look so glam I look like crap! 

Yay Kerrie hope the sweep works today! 

I've brought a cuppa up to bed with me I ache everywhere from that cleaning and Ava is kicking the crap outta me I'm so sore!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Just messing around with channel 4 twist our words thing... its quite funny actually haha


----------



## Mizze

wishingforbub said:


> mizze it will be 8am our time, so 4am your time... but I will text you later on LOL so I don't wake you xxxx :)

Honey, you text when its convenient! Dont worry about us! 



Nessicle said:


> *Mizze non of me and my 3,sisters engaged at all before we were born obit doesntcrealky mean that much, he'll my mw can't even tell how Ava is laid let alone if she's engaged or not lol! *
> Googily that's horrendous that they'd expect you to give birth on your own I just can't see that being right I would speak to your NHS patient liaison manager at the hospital it's disgraceful!
> 
> Hope Sammi is ok! Will be extremely jealous if she gives birth before me ;)
> 
> Gorgeous bump Charlotte! You look so glam I look like crap!
> 
> Yay Kerrie hope the sweep works today!
> 
> I've brought a cuppa up to bed with me I ache everywhere from that cleaning and Ava is kicking the crap outta me I'm so sore!

Thanks hon - you take it easy now! 

Mizze xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Jealous of the bumps! You all look lovely!!

Kerrie, I think you'll go before induction hun! I think this sweep will work coz I was 1-2 & soft & that sweep kicked it all off!


----------



## wishingforbub

kerrie... Nat was supposed to have hers today intially. and the bodywash is one the hospital gives that you have to wash with the night before and the morning of your op to help prevent any infection and make sure you are "clean" enough LOL :)


----------



## Nessicle

Went for a wee earlier and i always check the toilet and my underwear and in the toilet I noticed two blobs about the size of a 5p piece each like a light green colour....is this good?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yay ness!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Woo hoo! Can't believe how excited I am over some globs of mucous :haha: 

Maybe all that cleaning has helped a little lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lol it's excitin stuff Ness!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Bloomin is :haha: hopefully it means she might make an appearance before the week is out! 

Just had a Mahoosive poop too so you never know :rofl:


----------



## Mizze

Sounds good on the eviction Ness! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

Fab news wishing! 

All signs looking good for Kerrie and Ness too :happydance: 

Globs of plug coming thick and fast for me (sorry tmi!) and I had an upset tummy earlier. Jumped on OH, he will give me his prostoglandins weather he likes it or not :haha: 

Hmm, clean or knit? Clean or knit? :wacko: I really should at least wash the pots since I have knitting club later so will have plenty of time to do the booties then but I just can't be bothered at all! xx


----------



## Kerrieann

nikki-lou25 said:


> Jealous of the bumps! You all look lovely!!
> 
> Kerrie, I think you'll go before induction hun! I think this sweep will work coz I was 1-2 & soft & that sweep kicked it all off!

Ooh thanks nikki, was ur cervix thick too tho???

Good signs for you too ness and pixxie, these babies are going to start coming fast this week me thinks!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

It was for first 2 sweeps, I had a sweep with every internal to try budgin him out! Third time it had started to thin n then things really got movin!


----------



## chella

Hi December Dreamers,

Just to let you all know that Em aka Spencerbear has had her baby boy James Spencer born this morning at 07.09am weighing 7lbs 10oz mummy and baby doing well, Em will update when she is home as staying in overnight as having problems with keeping his tempeture up and feeding :happydance:


All the best to the rest of you december dreamers awaiting babys arrivals 

From Novemeber sparkler xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks for updating us chella!!! :wohoo: hope emmas ok and gets out soon :flower:

Nikki, i might need a 3rd then as this is my 2nd sweep and have dialated a cm but my cervix is 1cm thick, hope not tho :cry:


----------



## Mizze

:wohoo: for Spencerbear - thanks for the update!!

Hope little James is well enough to come out soon - Number 28!!

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

Yay for number 28! :happydance: xx


----------



## samantha.xo

Nessicle said:


> Went for a wee earlier and i always check the toilet and my underwear and in the toilet I noticed two blobs about the size of a 5p piece each like a light green colour....is this good?

I've been getting this for awhile now. This morning I had it when I woke up and went to the loo. Is it meant to be the mucous plug? I did have some cramps yesterday and back ache but nothing really major :shrug:


----------



## sammiwry

Yay for emma!

I'm back, been diagnosed as SPD pain :-( so I'm still here waiting


----------



## Kerrieann

They might be able to sweep you early now tho sammi as you have spd,have they given you pain killers for it?


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> They might be able to sweep you early now tho sammi as you have spd,have they given you pain killers for it?

I shall be asking the midwife on thurs when I see her about how it affects things like my homebirth. Didn't get given painkillers but got what's left of my co-codomal and got plenty of paracetmol so should be ok.


----------



## wishingforbub

Yay !! congrats spencerbear !! :yipee: glad all is well with mommy and our 28th dreamer !!


----------



## ducky1502

Congrats to spencerbear :)


----------



## GoogilyBear

erm girlies, how do you know if your cervix is soft dilated or whatever..? I cannot reach mine..and i dont want OH shuving his fingers in unless its for DTD (tmi haha soz)..
might have to have sexytime to night to find out D: lol

CONGRATS SPENCERBEAR!!! soooooooooo jealous! xoxoxoxo


----------



## Kerrieann

I wouldnt have thought it would affect ur homebirth sammi? x


----------



## roxie78

I was originally a December dreamer but baby Poppy arrived early (22/11) but just to say she came home from hospital on Saturday after 12 days :) woo hoo!


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> I wouldnt have thought it would affect ur homebirth sammi? x

Hope not :-( but I shall ask just incase


----------



## GoogilyBear

were rather quiet today girls lol..

so how do you know your cervix is soft etc and if its 2cm or whatever? lol.. i cannot reach mine at all XD x


----------



## GoogilyBear

My Christmas tree.. with a little help with OH as you can probs tell haha x

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1168.snc4/151009_1725313693536_1259195065_3764454_1736143_n.jpg


----------



## Nessicle

I wouldn't know Googily I don't check mine sorry hun! 

Aw Sammi :hugs: that's rubbish hun hope they can sweep you early then cos of the SPD that might be the saving grace xx

Samantha yeah you lose mucus plug first which can take a week or a couple of weeks or a few days but once you have a bloody show (like snotty type discharge usually with a little streak of blood in it) labour is usually imminent! 

Hope you don't need a third sweep Kerrie! 

Yay for Spencer so glad James arrived safely hope they dont have to stay in too long!


----------



## sammiwry

GoogilyBear said:


> were rather quiet today girls lol..
> 
> so how do you know your cervix is soft etc and if its 2cm or whatever? lol.. i cannot reach mine at all XD x

No idea unfortunately! I can reach mine though


----------



## Nessicle

Anyone else get palpitations now with braxton hicks? They're making me feel odd!


----------



## sammiwry

Can't say I get palpitations.

I doubt shell sweep early cos of it I'm not as bad as some of the people you read about in 3rd tri, but I can hope


----------



## Kerrieann

Googily my midwife told me how dialated i was and how thick my cervix was, i can never reach my own! Pixxie can i think lol. Ur tree looks great i ove the colours!

Ness i find it hard to catch my breath sometimes with the strong ones but i dont get palpatations, kepp an eye on how regular that happens tho x


----------



## Kerrieann

My friend had spd and got 3 sweeps before she had her baby girl 9 days early! When she was induced 14 days over with her other 2 x


----------



## Nessicle

Will do Kerrie I'm finding it hard to catch my breath when I lay down or sit down
And that's when I get the strong BH's with palpitations, been happening last few days!


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> My friend had spd and got 3 sweeps before she had her baby girl 9 days early! When she was induced 14 days over with her other 2 x

Ooo I might be lucky then. I'm not gonna get my hopes up though


----------



## lozzy21

Niamh is now 9lb and past her birth weight so wev finaly been discharged by the midwifes. Health visitor is coming tomorrow, OH said she sounded on the young side so hopefully shes not some old crow.


----------



## rjb

my c-section is booked for next tuesday, december 14th!


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon girls

Am shattered after aquanatal but really enjoyed it.

Roxie - congratulations!! :yipee: some of our Dreamers were really impatient werent they. Thats 29 babies then! 

Googli I dont check mine either so I dont know!

Good luck for next week rjb -one week and you will have your baby - yay!!

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

im glad im not the only one who cant reach their cervix i was getting upset coz i couldnt lol.

im having a bad day 2day went to go to pizza hut but cant find my purse anywhere iv looked all over house and phoned everywhere iv been then OH said he will pay so we got there and were closed coz the pipes were frozed! well that was it i lost it i couldnt stop crying! so OH got me a macdonalds so made me feel a bit better!

my back is killing me :( dunno why but i slid a bit in the snow holding jack so might just be coz that :( aaarrrggg dont think my day an get any worse!!!!!


----------



## meeley

Hello ladies, congrats to all the dreamers that have had their babies so far!!  I normally just read and run but on maternity leave now so thought I'd actually join in!! LOL I am due 23rd Dec but all being well am due to be induced in 13th up in London as my baby has a heart problem and they cant risk me going into labour naturally as it'll have to have an op when its a few days old and be straight into the neonatal unit after birth!! :-( Hopefully though we'll be home and settled for xmas, fingers crossed anyway!! 
Will try and keep u all updated on how it all goes but gonna be up in London at the hospital for at least a week if not longer!! :-( Good luck to everyone on the births of your littleuns and cant wait for the 30th dreamer to be born!!  x x x


----------



## Nessicle

Hi meeley good luck with the induction and your bubs operation I hope you're not in hospital too long!


----------



## chella

Hi girls another update from spencerbear;

Little James has gone to scbu for some monitoring for a bit so shall update as soon as i know more, lets hope his back having cuddles with mummy soon x


----------



## Mizze

Hi meely, Good luck hon with the birth and with your LO's operation - hope all goes nicely and you are both home for Christmas. :hugs:

Mizze xx


----------



## meeley

Thank you girls, I have my fingers crossed we are home for xmas too, best present ever!!  x


----------



## Kerrieann

Meeley, good luck with the birth and ur little ones op :hugs: would be an amazing xmas prezzie!!

Thanks for the update chella, hope baby James is ok :hugs:

Hi rjb good luck with the birth :happydance: Not long now!!

Lozzy thats great news, Niamh is doing so well :thumbup:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kerrieann said:


> Lenka said:
> 
> 
> Good luck sam, hopefully this is for you...
> Karrieanne, are you further forward this morning? X
> 
> Ive got an apt for another sweep this afternoon so im hoping it works this time, no pains today tho and actually full of energy, could be the calm befor the storm? :haha:
> 
> Good luck sammi!!! Try another fairly hot bath, or have you got a hot water bottle?Click to expand...

 Hope this sweep gets you going Kerrie :hugs:



rjb said:


> my c-section is booked for next tuesday, december 14th!

 Mine too - good luck :thumbup:

Thank you for thinking of me. Nothing has been happening my end apart from the usual sleepless nights from bump pain etc.

Yesterday I spent the day cleaning and then wrapped all my xmas presents.

Today I rearranged the change table in Rosie's room and then had a friend round for most of the day so only just got onto the laptop really. Although it has taken me an hour to read back.

Congrats to the new december dreamer babies especially my bump buddy spencerbear.

Hope Kelly is doing ok - can't wait for an update.

I know there are alot of us that are suffering. Keep positive though as our babies feel everything that we feel.

Mizze - so pleased you got your pram to play with :thumbup:

sorry if I've missed anyone but baby brain is getting worse!! :dohh:


----------



## sammiwry

Meeley, hope all goes well for your c sect and your lo's op goes ok with no problems, really hope you can be home for Xmas.


----------



## ducky1502

So many updates!!

Very sore hips tonight :( painful to walk. Had a lovely afternoon with some friends so now a lazy evening in front of the tele.


----------



## Kerrieann

Good to hear from you butterfly, we was getting abit worried :hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Im going to have a lazy evening too, went for an hour long fast walk with dh whike jake was at school, then done some shopping and cooked dinner and my ribs are killing me so just going to relax tonight, have some :sex: and an early night in hope that i go into labour if this sweep has worked! Just had very very spicy fajitas for dinner too!


----------



## mummyclo

So.... my sex drive has returned very quickly!! :rofl:
I havent really been intersted when pregnant but now i am bloody up for it!
Silly body! Can't even wait till im healed and back to normal! :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

Chloe have you written a birth story yet? Would love to know how it all went?!


----------



## mummyclo

I will try do it now


----------



## mummyclo

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...freddie-william-29-11-2010-a.html#post8114443
There ya go...its not very good, but it will do for now :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Great birth story chloe, and lovely that it went quick for you in the end! And at least you know you can do it at home next time :thumbup: Love how you got the word "foof" in aswell :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Butterfly glad youreok hun! 

Ducky sorry about the sore hips I get like that it's horrible! 

Single digits for me tomorrow! Having a hormonal night tonight just feel like sittig and crying :( I keep getting sore little pains on my bump no idea what that is! 

Mum is coming up tonight for an hour will be good to have some company!


----------



## YoungNImum

lozzy21 said:


> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> Morning Girlies!! Still no sign of any of our LO making an appearance then?? So impatient now:growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Went for a wonder round the hospital on a tour last night, was okayy, saw the room that I will actually be in for my waterbirth, kinda hit home a little bit more at that point, it was a OMG i am having a baby moment..
> 
> they said that while in consultant care still for my waterbirth, i cannot eat only drink water, partners can only stay from 9am to 9pm, so if i go into labour on a night, OH cannot stay with me :cry: and when baby is born only 2 people at a time and no other children while we are in the hospital. well that totally sucks.
> 
> sure hope bumpy doesnt come on a night now, dont think i would cope without OH being there, i will just refuse to go in untill he can come in with me lol:blush:
> 
> Finally cleared bumpys room, and its all ready :) will take some pics in a sec, and get them up for ya :) might sneak in one of our xmas tree that my OH tried very hard to do with me lol:haha:
> 
> You sure you understood that bit correctly hun? They cant expect you to labour on your own. Usualy if your in labour and on labour ward partners can stay but once your on the ward they can only be there during the day.Click to expand...

That isnt good at all , i no where your coming from i wouldnt wont to do it without my OH either, id be changing hospitals or something, or just try to hold on till 9 haha



meeley said:


> Hello ladies, congrats to all the dreamers that have had their babies so far!!  I normally just read and run but on maternity leave now so thought I'd actually join in!! LOL I am due 23rd Dec but all being well am due to be induced in 13th up in London as my baby has a heart problem and they cant risk me going into labour naturally as it'll have to have an op when its a few days old and be straight into the neonatal unit after birth!! :-( Hopefully though we'll be home and settled for xmas, fingers crossed anyway!!
> Will try and keep u all updated on how it all goes but gonna be up in London at the hospital for at least a week if not longer!! :-( Good luck to everyone on the births of your littleuns and cant wait for the 30th dreamer to be born!!  x x x

Hey welcome :hugs:


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh congrats to are new arrival not long till it will say 30 babies


----------



## xkirstyx

woooo chloe will read in a min :D xxx


----------



## YoungNImum

Well we got two walls painted today, as it was abit cold today to be standin around, altho OH done the painting i just watched and sat infront of the fire lol i got a pic of the borwn we used to ill pop it up when i have time, we are going to do the wall with the fireplace scarlet ruby nice deep red, then thats the living room done.

Iv had sore stabbing pain where my tail bone is right down really achey :(


----------



## sammiwry

Lovely story Chloe!

Googily I'd be taking that up with someone higher! How can they expect you to labour inn your own?!


----------



## ducky1502

Good to read your story chloe.

Its really bugging me how cold it is lol... Got the heating on most of the day! Huuuuuge bills this winter then.


----------



## lozzy21

Chloe i know how you feel on the sex front, im gagging and cant do nothing about it.


----------



## mummyclo

Thought i was me being weird! :haha:


----------



## cho

God this pressure i have had the last 2 nights is awful feel like i may have his shoulders digging in?
I should be having my sweep tomorrow, wish me luck :thumbup:
Hope everyone has a good sleep tonight :) xx


----------



## Kerrieann

good luck for your sweep tomoro charlotte :thumbup:


----------



## cho

Thanks Kerrie, i think i might have thrush :(
suppose i will have to make an app with doctor or can the mw give me the medication ?


----------



## Kerrieann

You will have to see doc or she might advise you just to go chemist and get some canesten as think thats all you can use anyway?


----------



## lozzy21

The chemist wont give you canisten with a bump, they will tell you to go see your gp.


----------



## ducky1502

I think it has to be a doctor... Not sure if mw can prescribe anything. Not sure though. Good luck timorrow!!!! What time is ur appt?


----------



## Kerrieann

can you not use canesten when pregnant then? Or do you have to get antibiotics?


----------



## cho

i had caneston duo a while ago for thrush, while i was pregnant, it says not to take while pregnant but my doctor told me it was fine :shrug:
I will make a app just incase i think. Thanks girls 
Ducky my app isnt till 3.45 im nervous lol, i cried when i had one with Bradley WUSS lol!!!


----------



## lozzy21

You can use it but you have to get it on perscription


----------



## GoogilyBear

hello, just a quick update from myself...

been getting strong pains along my front since about 7pm, didnt think anythink of them, just thought BH.. then about an hour later ive really bad back pain.. feels like kidney pain but my wee was free from infection so its not that..

we were at OH's brothers and the pain still there, OH's brothers wife said it could be mild contractions, so scared the crap outta me. ive been relaxed and chilled tho no getting worked up and still getting the pains in my back even tho we are home. got a strange feeling right down near my woohoo but slighty across into my hip if you get me, feels like a pulled muscle.. dont know how thats happend :s

going to go to bed shortly and relax on my side some more and hope the pains turn into something real, or go away :)

who knows :)


----------



## ducky1502

Good luck charlotte.... will be waiting for an update tomorrow afternoon. Why did you cry? Was it painful? I'm starting to get so nervous about mine on fri, so glad it's at 9am or I'd have all day to work myself up lol. 

Hope it turns into something for you googily :thumbup:


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls,
Thought we'd have another dreamer by now!
My sister in law just gave birth to a little boy but wasn't due till fiveweeks after me!!! Herself and baby are just fine but I can't believe she's had hers and I'm STILL here!!


----------



## ducky1502

hopefully2 said:


> Hey girls,
> Thought we'd have another dreamer by now!
> My sister in law just gave birth to a little boy but wasn't due till fiveweeks after me!!! Herself and baby are just fine but I can't believe she's had hers and I'm STILL here!!

I was actually just thinking about you.... wondering if there was any news!


----------



## hopefully2

No such luck Ducky but maybe we will wake up to some good news fromthe dreamers. Really don't think it will be me I haven't even got an itch never mind a pain!!
I'm with the consultant tomorrow so tears, bribery, flattery... Whatever works I'm going to try it to get this lazy dreamer moving.


----------



## ducky1502

Will u get an induction date? I know what you mean about having no signs.


----------



## hopefully2

Hoping for sweep at least and an early induction date as over here forteen days over is the normal time tostart induction and I'm a bit nervous of ending up with a very large baby difficult to deliver. My daughter was only three pounds so I'm infor a bit of a shock!!
How about you? Any talk of dates?


----------



## ducky1502

Got a sweep on fri and was told i would be induced about ten days over but im going to talk to my midwife on fri about it. 14 days would take me to xmas eve!!


----------



## Nessicle

Morning all! Shame Emma isn't here to keep me company ha ha! 

Had to get up got lots of little sharp pains across my bump and period pains so thought may as well get up and have a brew! 

Charlotte I've bought canestan while pregnant no one questioned it :shrug: sure you can just buy it from boots or get your DH to buy it for you! Good luck with your sweep tomorrow! 

Xx


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> Great birth story chloe, and lovely that it went quick for you in the end! And at least you know you can do it at home next time :thumbup: Love how you got the word "foof" in aswell :haha:

I think that should be the goal of us all - get the word FOOF in our birth stories. Chloe will read yours in a minute. x



c.holdway said:


> God this pressure i have had the last 2 nights is awful feel like i may have his shoulders digging in?
> I should be having my sweep tomorrow, wish me luck :thumbup:
> Hope everyone has a good sleep tonight :) xx

Goodluck Charlotte. 



GoogilyBear said:


> hello, just a quick update from myself...
> 
> been getting strong pains along my front since about 7pm, didnt think anythink of them, just thought BH.. then about an hour later ive really bad back pain.. feels like kidney pain but my wee was free from infection so its not that..
> 
> we were at OH's brothers and the pain still there, OH's brothers wife said it could be mild contractions, so scared the crap outta me. ive been relaxed and chilled tho no getting worked up and still getting the pains in my back even tho we are home. got a strange feeling right down near my woohoo but slighty across into my hip if you get me, feels like a pulled muscle.. dont know how thats happend :s
> 
> going to go to bed shortly and relax on my side some more and hope the pains turn into something real, or go away :)
> 
> who knows :)

Fingers Crossed Googli - you're que jumping you know!! 


Butterfly - good to hear from you - we worried. So happy about me pram!!:thumbup:

Ness - missed you apparently. Guess who cant sleep - after 5th toilet trip with little or no sleep in between I gave up

Kerri - hope the sweep is working??

Still nothing from Peaches31 not heard from her for a while

Roxie78 - was your LO a boy or a girl I cant find your post for some reason :dohh:

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

double post


----------



## Kerrieann

Morning!!!! Have only slept an hour as had a huge row with dh before bed :cry: but have now been getting bh every 10 mins since 3am and got bad backache, have taken paracetamol and its eased abit but can still feel them, they were really painful before i took the paracetamol?! Hubby needs to know by 6am if its labour or not to know if hes to go to work as its about 1.5 hours away today :shrrug:


----------



## WILSMUM

fingers crossed for u kerrie :hug:

and hopefully i had not the slightest twinge, not even a bh when i was preg with ds - i went 10 days overdue with him, night before he was born had a really rubbish nights sleep so went for a nap at lunchtime, about 3pm ish was still in bed speaking to my mum on the phone saying no signs of labour or anything starting soon, got off the phone and out of bed and whoosh! my waters went - 4 hours later William had arrived!


----------



## hopefully2

Oh that gives me hope anouska, when I hear of everyone else with increasing BH etc I feel like I am way behind. My little girl told me I was having the baby today so let's hope she knows something I don't! Great to hear how well ailsa is doing.

Kerrie this has tone it for you surely?? You can't be teased any more. Have u decided what to tell hubbie? I have everything except my legs crossed for you x

Ness was awake to take emmas place earlier and be your insomnia buddybut couldn't get on here! Did you see her little man is still sick and needing special care till Friday at least. Hopefully he picks up then and they get to go home and enjoy being a little family.


----------



## Nessicle

Aw Girls sorry you all had shitty nights! I'm actually getting quite used to it now lol 

Kerrie sorry you had a row with DH / hey it might have triggered labour off though! Hope it is fx for you! 

Denise yeah I saw about Emmas little boy poor lil fella hope he's ready to go home really soon! 

I'm still in bed but starving so gonna get up soon. Don't think this little lady is gonna show before next week xx


----------



## cho

Im so peeved of i recon she wont sweeep me cos of having thrush, i need to ring the doctor today and get a app or ask for him to prescribe over phone.
I cant ask the docotr if it will be safe to sweep me as she shouldnt be doing one yet.
I dont know whether to get prescribed, just have a sweep and then start the course tonight, and not say anything, although if it does set of labour bubs could get the thrush, however it is easily treated, what would you guys do?
I wouldnt be that fussed but its either today or i wait another week as she is only in clinic on a wednesday?


----------



## cho

kerrie hope this is it, hope you and DH are ok now :hugs:
Sorry for the girls that are still having bad nights sleep, i have been very lucky with sleep only the last few days i am a bit unsettled, but i have no insomnia thank god


----------



## sammiwry

Fingers crossed for you Kerrie! 

I'm still snuggled in bed with Rox. Got no immediate plans to move either as I'm nice and comfy


----------



## Nessicle

Charlotte did you see my post about canestan? I've bought it while pregnant no questions asked or send your OH to get some. Yeah babies can pick it up in the birth canal but you don't even have to have an symptoms and you can still have it, easily treatable with antibiotics if it did get passed on! 

Hope Kelly is ok anyone heard from her? 

Wishing should've had her section by now too shouldn't she?


----------



## cho

thanks ness, yer i know i can have it as i have had it before but i just hope the mw will still sweep me today if i have it:cry:


----------



## xkirstyx

hope this is it for you kerrie!and hope u and OH are ok now

still no news here got docs 2day for bp and urine check but gonna see if i can change that and see mw 2moz and chance my luck and see if she will sweep me. x


----------



## sammiwry

Nope not seen anything from Kelly, hope everything is ok and she's just too absorbed in her lo at the moment! 

Hope wishings section went ok.


----------



## Pixxie

All still here then? All still pregnant? Bummer :haha:

Well last night was the 3rd night in a row I had a decent sleep! :dance: I'm hoping that maybe this could be the calm before the storm... but I probably wont be that lucky. 

Sorry to hear some of you aren't feeling great, I haven't read back so I hope I haven't missed anything important! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

I didn't sleep too badly for me either Pixxie - still up to pee frequently and was up from 2-4am but that's good for me lol 

Single digits for me and Sammi today! Wonder who'll go first Sammi?! Hoping neither of us go overdue! 
How bad is your thrush Charlotte? If it's just a bit itchy I wouldn't worry but if you're having the discharge and mega painful itching probably best to mention it to mw


----------



## cho

just a bit itchy ness and i had yellowy discharge, which can be a sign of thrush too, im going to tell her anyway, doctors are calling me back between 12-3 so they can prescribe over phone save having to go in :)


----------



## Pixxie

Whoops, the pink yarn has once again taken me hostage when I should be getting dressing and cleaning up... :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats on single digits ness!!

I reckon you'll pop first!


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie there's all your life to clean sod it! 

Aw good Charlotte - Leadt you get it free that way ;)


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Congrats on single digits ness!!
> 
> I reckon you'll pop first!

You too hun!! I'm not so sure but either way I hope we get our babies soon I'm ready to be a mommy now!!


----------



## Pixxie

Lol I agree Ness, making little heads and feet warm is much more important than cleaning :winkwink:


----------



## ducky1502

Hope u get your sweep today charlotte. Keep us updated. Thrush is such a bugger! I practically lived with it when i was on the pill.

Oooooh its all quiet on the kerrie front... Fingers crossed :)


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on single digits ness!!
> 
> I reckon you'll pop first!
> 
> You too hun!! I'm not so sure but either way I hope we get our babies soon I'm ready to be a mommy now!!Click to expand...

Yup! I just want cuddles now! Bored playing with his feet through my belly! 


I'm lazy I'm still in bed but I'm comfy...


----------



## xkirstyx

i got a mw app for tomorrow so fingers crossed she will give me a sweep!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh yeah good point ducky not heard from her since early morning :happydance: 

Pixxie bless you plus it's more fun than cleaning :) 

My fleecy pj's have turned up finally yay! Gonna go get a shower soon put them on and watch my sex and the city 2 movie! Watch my waters go in them this afternoon :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Yay Kirsty!'fx!! 

In do that Sammi she sticks her feet out near my ribs and I prod them she yanks them back ha ha! Can't wait to kiss her little feet!!


----------



## sammiwry

Yea madden sticks his feet out under my ribs so I can see a little bulge so I gently wriggle it and he pulls his feet away lol. I'm going to be a mean mummy arent I?!

Fingers crossed this is it for kerrie


----------



## xkirstyx

lol sammi i do that to bubs aswell!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ooh I hope Kerrie is in labour!


----------



## sammiwry

xkirstyx said:


> lol sammi i do that to bubs aswell!

I wish I saw actual feet though and not just a little bulge :-( damn anterior placenta :-( it does help sometimes though when he's trying to bury them under my ribs


----------



## Nessicle

I dont think anyone sees actual feet Sammi cos of the muscle of the uterus the fluid and sac so it looks like little bulges for everyone :)


----------



## Pixxie

I just get little foot sized lumps poking out! I like to tickle them and OH calls me a meanie :haha: 

Hoping lack of activity from Kerrie means she's on her way! xx


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> I dont think anyone sees actual feet Sammi cos of the muscle of the uterus the fluid and sac so it looks like little bulges for everyone :)

Oo someone on here (not a dec dreamer) had an avatar pic of bump with a foot shape sticking out :-s


----------



## Nessicle

Oh it's a fake Sammi I know which one you mean it's done the rounds on work emails :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

This one you mean isn't it? Special effects

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_nz2GkVEv...oot-sticking-out-of-pregnant-moms-stomach.jpg


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> This one you mean isn't it? Special effects
> 
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_nz2GkVEv...oot-sticking-out-of-pregnant-moms-stomach.jpg

Haha yes that's the one! :dohh: :blush:


----------



## xkirstyx

yeah i just get little bulges aswell!


----------



## WILSMUM

i'd seen that too and wondered if it was fake!!!

ailsa has just done the most almighty burp, frightened herself bless her but she obviously feels better for it now shes completely flaked in my arms!! think i'm gonna have to change her bum to wake her up so that she finishes this last oz of bottle otherwise she'll b awake in an hour wanting more!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Ha ha ha Anouska! Bless her! When I laugh suddenly Ava absolutely baba herself and jumps it's well funny - now who's a bad mommy lol?!

Yeah girls that pics a fake so don't feel inadequate :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

My right ribs are so bruised! Must be from her feet jabbing in them! 

Had a shower and got my fleece pj's on they're so warm!! It's so nice sitting in pjs all day :haha: 

Gonna put my DVD on soon just doing eggnand chips for dinner - got nonfood in really til it gets delivered tomorrow so having chips for second day running -'my poor child will be malnourished!


----------



## sammiwry

My ribs feel bruised too ness! 

As for pjs I still need to make it out of bed!!

Nothing wrong with chips ness!


----------



## xkirstyx

mmmmmm i big bowl of chips sounds gooooood!


----------



## lozzy21

Owww Niamh just scratched my boob and made it bleed.


----------



## WILSMUM

lozzy21 said:


> Owww Niamh just scratched my boob and made it bleed.

Just wait till she starts "playing" with them instead of feeding! Now that hurts!!!!
By the time Wil got to 4 months he only really used my boobs as either a comforter or a play thing!!!


----------



## till bob

hey girls hope ur all doin well i havent had chance to read back cause theres about a thousand pages congratualtions to all the girls who already have their babies and for the rest of u im sure u will all be holdin ur bundles of joy very soon. well we r doin really well will try and upload a pic for the ppl who arent on facebook. so here goes with the birth story gona be a long one lolx

So some of u mite know last tues my midwife came round to bring my home birthin box and wen she came and did my blood pressure it was really high and i had +3 protein in my urine aswel also baby hadnt grown she wasnt happy to leave me so rang the hospital who said to go in for moniterin anyway to cut this bit short wen i got there it was still really high and my reflexes were too brisk so they said i cudnt come home i was gutted really didnt wana stay in baby was healthy tho and was movin lots but needed a growth scan the next day was on 24 hour urine watch which ment i had to collect every bit of wee and put it in a big bottle lovely i know had the scan the next day which was fine she was smallish but not tiny and bp had come down slightly so they said i cud go home wed afternoon. They said id have to go back on fri tho just to day assessment to get bp checked again so went fri bp was the highest it had been so again they wudnt let me leave my sis was with me and kept sayin wat r u gona do r u gona induce her and they said well we will prob leave it a few days and c if it comes down so i thought ok then they will prob let me home tomoro bein sat. The midwifes then changed shifts and a lovely one came to check on me and said ooh lovely ur bein induced today i was like WAT lol then i began to shit myself it was about 4 oclock she came back and examined me and gave me the pessary she said i was 1 to 2 cm dilated so shed check again in the mornin so they did and i was dilated enough to have my waters broke but delivery was busy so i just had to wait my contractions kicked in about 12 oclock but werent painful just abit uncomfortable so i had a bath the midwife came to get me at 3 oclock and broke my water which was the worse pain in the whole world worst than the labour part and within 50 mins phoebe was born weighin 6 pound 12 and half shes so perfect so didnt get chance for any pain relief just gas an air and no stitches the midwife cudnt believe how fast she was born considerin she was 16 days early. phoebe is so content feeds and sleeps well and her big sis loves her more than anythin so i have my perfect little family who mean more to me than anythin so good luck girls u will soon have urs here with u and cant wait to read all about it xx
 



Attached Files:







786.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 3









792.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sammiwry

WILSMUM said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Owww Niamh just scratched my boob and made it bleed.
> 
> Just wait till she starts "playing" with them instead of feeding! Now that hurts!!!!
> By the time Wil got to 4 months he only really used my boobs as either a comforter or a play thing!!!Click to expand...

Getting practise in early for when he's older lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Lovely to hear from you tillbob and great birth story, hope mine as quick in the end! Glad she was a happy and healthy baby in the end! Shes gorgeous!

Well my contractions stopped at around 9am :cry: so i had them for 6 hours every 10 mins on the dot and then they just stopped. I dont know how much more i can take! Hubby didnt go innto work as we reallyt thought this was it so now hes wasted a day off and we lose £120 :cry: :cry: Been out for a very long walk to see if they will start again and they havnt.


----------



## Pixxie

Tillbob lovely to hear you and Phoebe are doing well, she's gorgeous! xx


----------



## Pixxie

Oh no Kerrie! :hugs: It can't be too much longer now xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh dinner was yummy! Got backache and period pains again and greeny discharge....not that it means anything lol


----------



## till bob

ah kerrie im sorry hun i know how awful it is to go over i went over with tilly wish there was somethin i cud say to make u feel better but i know u wont till ur holdin him so r they startin u off mon did u say hun x


----------



## Nessicle

Gemma thanks for sharing glad everything turned out well!!

Aw Kerrie :( what a shitter :hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

lovely story tillbob and she was a great weight considering she was that early! Shes gorgeous and such a cute little outfit! I haven't dressed Ailsa in anything other than sleepsuits yet! Shes only got one little dress outfit thing that my mum got her, think its 0-3 months though so will be a bit big for her atm!!!


Oh Kerrie how annoying - really thought this was it for you, fingers crossed the walk did the trick and things'll kick off for you later :hug:


----------



## mummyclo

Awww Kerrie :hugs:
I really hope thing happen for you soon! My Oh has to go back to work early as he took time off when i was in labour...aparently that doesn't count towards paternity as he wasn't born yet!! :saywhat: 
:dust: for you xx


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrie how annoying :-( 

Gemma thanks for posting phoebes birth story!


----------



## sammiwry

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/428c150c.jpg

Me and Rox have a hard life! Still cuddled up in bed!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey ladies

I've not read back yet but I just needed to get this off my chest so I'm sorry.

I can't stop crying - I've been feeling so sad recently thinking about Mollie and feeling like I shouldn't be excited about the new baby. But today I'm crying because I feel guilty about feeling like that and I don't want Rosie thinking she's not wanted or loved. I already love her very much and I hope she's not picked up on those negative feelings I have been having.

Oh god I feel like such a wreck. I'm sure all the sleepless nights aren't helping.

Bloody hormones hey.


----------



## cho

- Butterfly - said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I've not read back yet but I just needed to get this off my chest so I'm sorry.
> 
> I can't stop crying - I've been feeling so sad recently thinking about Mollie and feeling like I shouldn't be excited about the new baby. But today I'm crying because I feel guilty about feeling like that and I don't want Rosie thinking she's not wanted or loved. I already love her very much and I hope she's not picked up on those negative feelings I have been having.
> 
> Oh god I feel like such a wreck. I'm sure all the sleepless nights aren't helping.
> 
> Bloody hormones hey.

:hugs: i cannot imagine how hard it must be for oyu, i dont even know what to say as i have never been in a position to have to feel that, but i send you big hugs stay strong, both your children will know they are loved!


----------



## - Butterfly -

c.holdway said:


> i had caneston duo a while ago for thrush, while i was pregnant, it says not to take while pregnant but my doctor told me it was fine :shrug:
> I will make a app just incase i think. Thanks girls
> Ducky my app isnt till 3.45 im nervous lol, i cried when i had one with Bradley WUSS lol!!!

 I hope you get your sweep hun. I probably wouldn't mention to mw about thrush and let her do sweep.



Nessicle said:


> My right ribs are so bruised! Must be from her feet jabbing in them!
> 
> Had a shower and got my fleece pj's on they're so warm!! It's so nice sitting in pjs all day :haha:
> 
> Gonna put my DVD on soon just doing eggnand chips for dinner - got nonfood in really til it gets delivered tomorrow so having chips for second day running -'my poor child will be malnourished!

mmm egg and chips :munch:


----------



## Pixxie

- Butterfly - said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I've not read back yet but I just needed to get this off my chest so I'm sorry.
> 
> I can't stop crying - I've been feeling so sad recently thinking about Mollie and feeling like I shouldn't be excited about the new baby. But today I'm crying because I feel guilty about feeling like that and I don't want Rosie thinking she's not wanted or loved. I already love her very much and I hope she's not picked up on those negative feelings I have been having.
> 
> Oh god I feel like such a wreck. I'm sure all the sleepless nights aren't helping.
> 
> Bloody hormones hey.

:hugs: Rosie wont think you don't love and want her, It's only natural for you to be a bit sad so don't you feel bad about it xxxxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Pixxie. I'm a firm believer that our growing babies can feel everything we feel which is why we need to stay positive. I can't believe that I have only just realised that my negative feelings maybe having an impact on her. :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Butterfly I can't see Rosie thinking you don't love her as much. Hopefully when she's old enough to understand she will help in all the work you do to raise awareness of sma


----------



## Mizze

Tilbob lovely to hear from you and about Phoebe's birth. 



Kerrieann said:


> Lovely to hear from you tillbob and great birth story, hope mine as quick in the end! Glad she was a happy and healthy baby in the end! Shes gorgeous!
> 
> Well my contractions stopped at around 9am :cry: so i had them for 6 hours every 10 mins on the dot and then they just stopped. I dont know how much more i can take! Hubby didnt go innto work as we reallyt thought this was it so now hes wasted a day off and we lose £120 :cry: :cry: Been out for a very long walk to see if they will start again and they havnt.

Aw hon im so sorry. :hugs: 



- Butterfly - said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I've not read back yet but I just needed to get this off my chest so I'm sorry.
> 
> I can't stop crying - I've been feeling so sadTil recently thinking about Mollie and feeling like I shouldn't be excited about the new baby. But today I'm crying because I feel guilty about feeling like that and I don't want Rosie thinking she's not wanted or loved. I already love her very much and I hope she's not picked up on those negative feelings I have been having.
> 
> Oh god I feel like such a wreck. I'm sure all the sleepless nights aren't helping.
> 
> Bloody hormones hey.

Butterfly id say it was only natural what you are feeling - I think it would strange if you didnt have any conflicting feelings because of what happened with Mollie. I worry that I will forget about my angels and they didnt make it to the first scan, which is no comparison at all. 

She wont have picked up on the negatives - only that her Mummy loves both her and her sister very much indeed. :hugs:


No word from wishing yet - will keep you posted as soon as I hear. FX all went fine. 

Having a bad day myself today- awful nights sleep (hopefully I struggled to get on here in the middle of the night - something wrong with the site im sure) followed by massive headache - I went out to Mothercare and Babies r us - mistake although I got a lot of what I wanted but felt terrible by the end. Also my parents are coming over within the hour so I cant just retreat to bed which I want to do. 

Also so F*cked off with the heartburn I cant tell you. 
Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo Mizze that's not good :-( 

I want mcdonalds but Dh won't go and get me one as he's watching what he eats and I'm in no state to drive.


----------



## Mizze

I want food delivered to me too Sammi!

But unless I get back in the car I will have to make it - now I have been out Im not doing it again - jam on toast for lunch it is then............ or soup - AGAIN

Tomorrow however im going with my Mum to a proper Lunch with a capital L - cant wait! Hope I feel better than today though. 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Aww proper lunch sounds good! 

I need to venture downstairs and have some munch although not sure what I want :-(


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww Mizze it's not like you to be struggling. I hope you feel better soon and your heartburn eases. xx


----------



## Mizze

Thanks hon - :hug:

Right am getting off the sofa and making food- parents will be here any minute I need to eat something!

Mizze x


----------



## lozzy21

I need to go shopping realy bad, were eating out of the freezer, might take a walk to the garage


----------



## - Butterfly -

lozzy21 said:


> I need to go shopping realy bad, were eating out of the freezer, might take a walk to the garage

 wrap up warm :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

Butterfly honey it's only natural you're feeling the way you do I think you're amazingly strong! Nothing will replace Mollie and Rosie will have double the amount of love cos of what you went through :hugs: she's even more precious than any of us can imagine. Don't worry yourself on top of everything about Rosie picking up on negativity - with all the upset and hormones we pregnant women go through all babies would be depressed for life if that was the case :flower: you're allowed to have off days especially with what you went through xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

We have nothing in the house my cupboards are dire! 

My hips are sore and my lower bump aches like mad!!


----------



## lozzy21

Niamh fed from 12 till 2.30 and wants feeding again but i want a nap :( tired !


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh i hate the marathon sessions! They are a killer.... have to get a film to watch! 
On a good note im all healed! And my stiches have disolved!! :happydance:
Just gotta wait to stop bleeding :(


----------



## GoogilyBear

afternoon girlies.

pains continued thru the night, but then dissapeared this morning and not had any since, rang and told midwife and she said it could of been a false start or something, so went for a visit and i exsplained the pain and where etc and she said it sounds like it started but then stopped, so she sent me home again but told me to be on alert.

so bumpy, i do hope you plan on making an appearance in the next few days, mummy really needs a good cheer up as OH is a wanker :)


----------



## Nessicle

Lol Googily back of the queue missus :haha: 

I have false labour everyday since about 36'weeks it lasts about 6 hours and I'm in agony breathing through it and everything then it busts stops it's so frustrating!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Nessicle said:


> Lol Googily back of the queue missus :haha:
> 
> I have false labour everyday since about 36'weeks it lasts about 6 hours and I'm in agony breathing through it and everything then it busts stops it's so frustrating!

:blush:lol back of the que for me unless it does turn onto something more.
I really dont want another false start tho, it either needs to come now or it comes late.

we really need the pick me up too atm, found out today were giving xmas a miss cos we cannot afford it, and i hate the idea of mine and first hubbys xmas together being like a normal day, no presants or anything :'(
I hate the idea of waking up and not having anything to give him, he says hes not bothered but i really am.

I had to ring and tell my mum and dad that they wont be getting any presants from us this year, but when we told OH's side of family who have little kids, i felt so so terrible. 

so if bumpy would make an early appearance, christmas might just be worth celebrating this year :winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

:haha: well hopefully it won't though you might find it keeps happening it's like practice runs it's so frustrating!


----------



## Nessicle

We don't have any money to do Xmas this year don't worry Hun - were not
Even having a tree!


----------



## YoungNImum

c.holdway said:


> i had caneston duo a while ago for thrush, while i was pregnant, it says not to take while pregnant but my doctor told me it was fine :shrug:
> I will make a app just incase i think. Thanks girls
> Ducky my app isnt till 3.45 im nervous lol, i cried when i had one with Bradley WUSS lol!!!

I was given canestion due both tab and cream by my MW that wasnt long ago, was abit freaked out having to put tablet up my valanji as she said not to push it up to far, managed it tho but not nice knowing there was something shoved up there.
They may not do the sweep like you say incase baby catchs it, get the dream an get it cleared up asap i felt a difference the next day wasnt as itchy :thumbup:



till bob said:


> hey girls hope ur all doin well i havent had chance to read back cause theres about a thousand pages congratualtions to all the girls who already have their babies and for the rest of u im sure u will all be holdin ur bundles of joy very soon. well we r doin really well will try and upload a pic for the ppl who arent on facebook. so here goes with the birth story gona be a long one lolx
> 
> So some of u mite know last tues my midwife came round to bring my home birthin box and wen she came and did my blood pressure it was really high and i had +3 protein in my urine aswel also baby hadnt grown she wasnt happy to leave me so rang the hospital who said to go in for moniterin anyway to cut this bit short wen i got there it was still really high and my reflexes were too brisk so they said i cudnt come home i was gutted really didnt wana stay in baby was healthy tho and was movin lots but needed a growth scan the next day was on 24 hour urine watch which ment i had to collect every bit of wee and put it in a big bottle lovely i know had the scan the next day which was fine she was smallish but not tiny and bp had come down slightly so they said i cud go home wed afternoon. They said id have to go back on fri tho just to day assessment to get bp checked again so went fri bp was the highest it had been so again they wudnt let me leave my sis was with me and kept sayin wat r u gona do r u gona induce her and they said well we will prob leave it a few days and c if it comes down so i thought ok then they will prob let me home tomoro bein sat. The midwifes then changed shifts and a lovely one came to check on me and said ooh lovely ur bein induced today i was like WAT lol then i began to shit myself it was about 4 oclock she came back and examined me and gave me the pessary she said i was 1 to 2 cm dilated so shed check again in the mornin so they did and i was dilated enough to have my waters broke but delivery was busy so i just had to wait my contractions kicked in about 12 oclock but werent painful just abit uncomfortable so i had a bath the midwife came to get me at 3 oclock and broke my water which was the worse pain in the whole world worst than the labour part and within 50 mins phoebe was born weighin 6 pound 12 and half shes so perfect so didnt get chance for any pain relief just gas an air and no stitches the midwife cudnt believe how fast she was born considerin she was 16 days early. phoebe is so content feeds and sleeps well and her big sis loves her more than anythin so i have my perfect little family who mean more to me than anythin so good luck girls u will soon have urs here with u and cant wait to read all about it xx

Lovely and i love her name aswell :flower:
Everyone has picked great names.


----------



## Pixxie

Yes Googily, get in line! :haha: 

The mini baby items will be delivered to little Betsy tomorrow, the last hat will be finished tonight then I'll wash them and take them in the morning. 

We have no food either so I'm going to my dads for tea and leaving OH to fend for himself :haha: xxx


----------



## YoungNImum

Here is a pic of the colour we'v started painting in the living room, its called choc chip its still abit wet in the pic so im guessin it will be darker when we go down to finish it tomoz, having a break today :coffee:
Going to paint the main wall with the fireplace on scarlet ruby, so will take another pic when its finished.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00549.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## YoungNImum

Dunno what was happening with bubba last night i kept waking up to niggly pains in my belly, and my belly seems to have gotten rather hard.


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> We don't have any money to do Xmas this year don't worry Hun - were not
> Even having a tree!

We are the same!


----------



## sammiwry

YoungNImum said:


> Here is a pic of the colour we'v started painting in the living room, its called choc chip its still abit wet in the pic so im guessin it will be darker when we go down to finish it tomoz, having a break today :coffee:
> Going to paint the main wall with the fireplace on scarlet ruby, so will take another pic when its finished.

Is that the dulux chocolate chip? My brother has one wall in his room that colour but slightly diluted as it was dark and his room isn't big


----------



## YoungNImum

Thought id pop a pic up of my 37+3 bump, im gonna miss my bump :cry:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00563 - Copy.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyclo

I thought i was going to miss my bump...but i really dont :shrug:


----------



## YoungNImum

sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> We don't have any money to do Xmas this year don't worry Hun - were not
> Even having a tree!
> 
> We are the same!Click to expand...

We wont be buying x-mas pressies for any of the family this year, OH and i have both agreed not to buy each other either pretty sad but hey ho, We where given a tree this year which was a bonus because we werent going to buy one.



sammiwry said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the colour we'v started painting in the living room, its called choc chip its still abit wet in the pic so im guessin it will be darker when we go down to finish it tomoz, having a break today :coffee:
> Going to paint the main wall with the fireplace on scarlet ruby, so will take another pic when its finished.
> 
> Is that the dulux chocolate chip? My brother has one wall in his room that colour but slightly diluted as it was dark and his room isn't bigClick to expand...


Yea it is, im hoping the scarlet ruby will cheer the room up alittle more. :thumbup:
I love using dulux paint as you normally only have to do one coat which suits me :sleep:


----------



## Nessicle

It should dry a bit lighter i would imagine Courtney! Lovely bump! Were they braxton hicks you were feeling? 

Don't think I'll miss my bump - not at this stage anyway maybe fom when I was about 28 weeks but I'm too big and sore now to enjoy having a bump! 

Just want my baby!


----------



## Nessicle

Were not buying for family either and told them not to buy for us but if they want to buy for Ava they can!


----------



## YoungNImum

mummyclo said:


> I thought i was going to miss my bump...but i really dont :shrug:

I guess what i should have wrote really, was ill miss feeling bubba wriggle about in there, even tho ill have him or her soon enough, i no its pretty safe in my tummy.
I love that i can just let it all hang out aswell :blush:


----------



## YoungNImum

mummyclo said:


> I thought i was going to miss my bump...but i really dont :shrug:




Nessicle said:


> It should dry a bit lighter i would imagine Courtney! Lovely bump! Were they braxton hicks you were feeling?
> 
> Don't think I'll miss my bump - not at this stage anyway maybe fom when I was about 28 weeks but I'm too big and sore now to enjoy having a bump!
> 
> Just want my baby!

It more than likly was, iv never had them so im not sure how it feels to be honest.



Nessicle said:


> Were not buying for family either and told them not to buy for us but if they want to buy for Ava they can!

Well OH's mum has bought us stuff and sent it over, which kinda makes me feel like i should go out and get them something, but we both agreed no so we are sticking to it.


----------



## mummyclo

I thought..it will be really weird when i have no bump and i have baby but it feels so normal! I do miss him having a wriggle tho :(
I don't even know how he fit in my tummy..he is too long for newborn clothes, he got measured today and is 22inches! :o
:dust: hope you all get to meet your babies soon :)


----------



## sammiwry

I won't even miss madden kicking he can be so painful at times that im doubled over when he's kicking me!

I won't miss my bump, I'll enjoy being able to wear what I want rather than the same 3/4 pairs of trousers and half dozen tops.

Think I might end having a few tears at midwives tomorrow, I'm uncomfy an fed up not to mention bored I was so excited when the snow went over the weekend as it at least meant me and Rox could go out as long as she wasn't too nutty and upset her paw but im in agony walking around the house so housebound again :-(


----------



## mummyclo

Awww Sammi :hugs:
Not long and he will be here! :)


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Awww Sammi :hugs:
> Not long and he will be here! :)

Hopefully, when I was being monitored yesterday they were picking up some contractions, nothing strong at all, I wasn't even noticing them which is diff to my bh I've been having. 

Did you see the Rox pic I put on earlier?


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah Avas movements hurt me so much I'll miss the gentle kicks and wriggles but I'm so sore now! 

I feel like I'll be in tears at my mw appt on Tuesday was talking to mw about how fed up I was and she was saying regardless of me being uncomfy,'sore etc they still wouldn't induce me until 14 days past my due date if I went that far :(


----------



## WILSMUM

- Butterfly - said:


> Thanks Pixxie. I'm a firm believer that our growing babies can feel everything we feel which is why we need to stay positive. I can't believe that I have only just realised that my negative feelings maybe having an impact on her. :hugs:

Strange you say that cause DH said to me the other day that the reason he thinks Ailsa is so happy and content is cause I had a pretty easy, stress free pregnancy. His lasy ex who has his 4 year old son is a nightmare and was a complete bitch during her pregnancy and the baby wasn't at all settled apparently.



mummyclo said:


> Ugh i hate the marathon sessions! They are a killer.... have to get a film to watch!
> On a good note im all healed! And my stiches have disolved!! :happydance:
> Just gotta wait to stop bleeding :(

WooHoo!!! Don't get yr hopes up just yet mind - 2 weeks on and I'm still bleeding and apparently the bleeding is less after a section as well!!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Awww Sammi :hugs:
> Not long and he will be here! :)
> 
> Hopefully, when I was being monitored yesterday they were picking up some contractions, nothing strong at all, I wasn't even noticing them which is diff to my bh I've been having.
> 
> Did you see the Rox pic I put on earlier?Click to expand...

I did see it! She is so cute! I want to cugle her :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

ooh i hear stirring.........hes probably hungry!
Back later xx


----------



## sammiwry

I can't believe they won't induce you before 14 days over what with it being new yrs eve ness, I think that's pretty ridiculous.

I think my midwife will be shocked when I tell her how I feel tomorrow as up until my last appointment I've been fine but I think the snow was the icing on the cake and being told I have SPD has now made me even worse :-(


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Awww Sammi :hugs:
> Not long and he will be here! :)
> 
> Hopefully, when I was being monitored yesterday they were picking up some contractions, nothing strong at all, I wasn't even noticing them which is diff to my bh I've been having.
> 
> Did you see the Rox pic I put on earlier?Click to expand...
> 
> I did see it! She is so cute! I want to cugle her :thumbup:Click to expand...

You'd of been welcome earlier! I needed the loo and shes like a dead weight


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> We don't have any money to do Xmas this year don't worry Hun - were not
> Even having a tree!
> 
> We are the same!Click to expand...

We are having a tree and presents for the neices/nephews on either side but not much apart from that - we arent exchanging presents ourselves again this year (didnt last year as I was recovering from the mmc so didnt want to). Oddly enough Googli I didnt miss it at all last year we had a lovely morning just us then headed out to family and it was chilled out and relaxed and not weird at all that there were no presents. This year im just praying I have a baby to look after and not just an enormous bump! 



mummyclo said:


> ooh i hear stirring.........hes probably hungry!
> Back later xx

Im so jealous of that sentence...... :baby::baby::baby:

Mizze xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

TMI ALERT!!

Me and dh :sex: earlier and when i went to the loo earlier to get rid of his "stuff" it was all brown and all brown when i wiped and every time i go for a wee its all like brown mucusy when i wipe, um what is this? its rank lol

Charlotte did you get ur sweep hun?


----------



## lozzy21

Dident end up going out, too tired. Think were going to have a nap before daddy gets home. 

Got a BF consultant coming out tomorrow to see if we can get her back on the boob 100%


----------



## lozzy21

Kerri sounds like it could be your plug coming away


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo yes hope charlottes appointment went ok earlier and she it her sweep


----------



## Nessicle

Sounds like your bloody show Kerrie! Usually means labour can happen n next 48 hours according to my what to expect book! 

Sammi my mw said it doesn't matter if it's Xmas eve or NY day or anything when it comes to induction :(


----------



## Kerrieann

I already lost loads of my plug which was clear at the weekend, could it be a show? or does that have to be pink/red rather than brown?


----------



## meeley

Well I had a midwife appt today and everything looks good, baby is full engaged as well which has completely shocked me as only last week there was no signs of it being anywhere near engaged! I wish I had the option to stay at home in my pjs all day, I have to get up and walk the dogs and have my horses to look after every other day plus I keep agreeing to go shopping with my mum and gran, I'm sure i'm probably doing far too much but at the same time I cant sit still!!! LOL I dont know how u girks do it, I go stir crazy if i'm sat at home for too long!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Ness that's shocking! Hopefully you won't need inducing!!

Meeley, I'm desperate to get out and walk Rox but in so much pain just walking up the stairs to go to the loo there is no way I can walk her. Luckily she's getting over a broken claw so hasn't been begging for walks.


----------



## meeley

Oh Sammi, bless u, well I feel very lucky, it doesnt hurt me at all when I walk, just takes a little effort to get up off the sofa!! LOL I've just been up the yard to sort the horses out, which included feeding, watering and haying and sorting the chickens out, I'd go insane if i couldnt do it all as its such a big part of my life!!!  x x x


----------



## xkirstyx

sounds like ur show kerrie :D xxxx


----------



## Mizze

meeley im impressed an hour out shopping and I felt awful today. 

Have promised DH I wont walk if its icy and at the moment its all icy! I do enjoy the aquanatal class though and id love to have a nice long walk - wonder if I can persuade DH on the weekend - my stamina seems to go very quickly though - one minute im fine the next im dropping from fatigue. 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Meeley I miss riding so much :-( I'd go back to just lessons but it just doesn't have the same appeal after I spent to many years being lucky enough to ride and compete for someone. Used to be so slim and toned back then with no real effort!
I've also only been this bad this last week, poor Dh came home from the gym yesterday to find me in tears because I was in so much pain :-(


----------



## GoogilyBear

when do they induce you or give you a sweep? can you ask for one before your due date if your that uncomfy etc? 
ive midwife on tuesday and i know i have my down days, and sometimes i just want LO out..

and does anyone else add sugar to RLT? i dont mind the taste normally, but it tastes better cold or with a tiny bit of sugar :s lol


----------



## ducky1502

Looking for news from charlotte... see how her appt went today :) hope she got her sweep!


----------



## ducky1502

Went out with my mum and sister today to this really amazing garden centre. It has a serious santas grotto of xmas stuff and presents etc, really magical. Mum bought a GORGEOUS babies 1st xmas snow globe..... I fell in love with it :) I also bought a couple of books that my mum and dad used to read to me when I was a baby, spot the dog and the very hungry catepillar.

Hope everyone is ok and not too uncomfortable.


----------



## sammiwry

Ducky no news from charlotte yet that I can see.

Googily I add sugar to my rlt but have to drink it hot don't like it cold. As for being induced/sweeps early I shall find out tomorrow.


----------



## GoogilyBear

sammiwry said:


> Ducky no news from charlotte yet that I can see.
> 
> Googily I add sugar to my rlt but have to drink it hot don't like it cold. As for being induced/sweeps early I shall find out tomorrow.

ooo so you will be able to let me know then hehe:happydance:

oo i do hope it works for you :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

GoogilyBear said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Ducky no news from charlotte yet that I can see.
> 
> Googily I add sugar to my rlt but have to drink it hot don't like it cold. As for being induced/sweeps early I shall find out tomorrow.
> 
> ooo so you will be able to let me know then hehe:happydance:
> 
> oo i do hope it works for you :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm hoping shell do something, as I really can't :sex: if I can't walk up the stairs without wanting to cry it's out the question, Dh doesn't like hot curries, so need something to try and get things started!


----------



## meeley

sammiwry said:


> Meeley I miss riding so much :-( I'd go back to just lessons but it just doesn't have the same appeal after I spent to many years being lucky enough to ride and compete for someone. Used to be so slim and toned back then with no real effort!
> I've also only been this bad this last week, poor Dh came home from the gym yesterday to find me in tears because I was in so much pain :-(

I know exactly what u mean, I had lessons for a while when I lost my confidence but its just not the same at all as owning your own, plus its more expensive to have lessons nowadays than owning as u get more riding for your money when u have your own!!  It says your in Surrey?? Whereabouts as I'm in Surrey too, if its close perhaps once we've had littleuns and your feeling up to it u could come and meet my boys??


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> TMI ALERT!!
> 
> Me and dh :sex: earlier and when i went to the loo earlier to get rid of his "stuff" it was all brown and all brown when i wiped and every time i go for a wee its all like brown mucusy when i wipe, um what is this? its rank lol
> 
> Charlotte did you get ur sweep hun?

 def sounds like a show hun, wont be long now :thumbup:
I didnt get my sweep, i went in and she said oh i will do it at 41 weeks:nope: i knew not to rely on it as she done this last time!
However by the time i got in there i was feeling a bit grotty and not really up for one anyway and would rather that he came on his own, so got one booked for 17th ages away!
On the other hand i am very happy as my little boy has been very good and has turned the right way :happydance: im sooo happy!!!!
I asked when i would get induced and she said between the 20-23rd!!!!:cry: right on top of xmas! not happy, but what can you do im just happy he has turned and suppose just have to wait till he is ready, oh and he is now 3/5 engaged so thats a bit better i suppose!



lozzy21 said:


> Dident end up going out, too tired. Think were going to have a nap before daddy gets home.
> 
> Got a BF consultant coming out tomorrow to see if we can get her back on the boob 100%

Ah thats good, is she not on the boob at all at the moment! it must be tiring BF, hence why i dont think i will.
I wish i had the patience ect to do it though, i dont think i could bare getting up with Bradley and baby and haveing to feed, at least DH can get up too if i bottle:thumbup:



sammiwry said:


> Ooo yes hope charlottes appointment went ok earlier and she it her sweep

Thanks hun app went well apart from not getting the sweep, but i got my prescription!
I told her i had thrush anyway so doubt she would of done it anyway but i thought i better be safe than sorry, dont want lil man catching it either:baby:


----------



## ducky1502

Awww charlotte, sorry about the sweep but TBH you're probably right and it's best you don't get one just incase bubs catches anything. The 17th really isn't long away, it will be here before you know and it and FX you won't even need it :) Soooo glad bubs has turned the right way for you... bet you're well chuffed with that :happydance:

With the induction just make sure you push for as close to the 20th as possible, that's what I'm going to do.... any later and if it ends up taking a couple of days or either of us end up needing a section then we will probably be there xmas day or xmas eve at the least :(

I'm seriously tempted to refuse my sweep on friday, really not sure I want it just yet but I still have a day to decide.


----------



## mummyclo

It is bloody tiring breastfeeding...but i think its worth it :)
It hurt so bad i cryed yesterday :cry:
Im not sure i could have another baby...don't know how people cope!


----------



## Kerrieann

Thats crap she wouldnt sweep you but great news that hes turned now :yipee: Should make for a easier birth :thumbup: I dont think you will get to 41 weeks anyway hun x


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> Awww charlotte, sorry about the sweep but TBH you're probably right and it's best you don't get one just incase bubs catches anything. The 17th really isn't long away, it will be here before you know and it and FX you won't even need it :) Soooo glad bubs has turned the right way for you... bet you're well chuffed with that :happydance:
> 
> With the induction just make sure you push for as close to the 20th as possible, that's what I'm going to do.... any later and if it ends up taking a couple of days or either of us end up needing a section then we will probably be there xmas day or xmas eve at the least :(
> 
> I'm seriously tempted to refuse my sweep on friday, really not sure I want it just yet but I still have a day to decide.

Yes she may have done it if i had asked her but it didnt work with Bradley anyway and if there not ready it wont do anything si i suppose waiting will be best for me :thumbup:
I really dont think it will come to a induction fingers crossed and if it does then like you say i will really have to push!
I am over the moon zoe about him turning i know its not important and obviously i could still labour naturally anyway but i hated the idea of it being more likely for intervention ect.


----------



## Kerrieann

Chloe i used to cry everytime i breastfed jake for nearly 2 weeks :hugs: ru using creams? have you got nipple shields? Also i know its a stupid question but ru sure he is in the right position? i used to find if i dislatched him and re-positioned him sometimes it eased up, hope it gets better for you soon hun, ur doing a great job :thumbup:


----------



## cho

mummyclo said:


> It is bloody tiring breastfeeding...but i think its worth it :)
> It hurt so bad i cryed yesterday :cry:
> Im not sure i could have another baby...don't know how people cope!

It may seem like that now but a year down the line and your watching them grow up soo quickly, you wont be able to help but want more!!


Kerrieann said:


> Thats crap she wouldnt sweep you but great news that hes turned now :yipee: Should make for a easier birth :thumbup: I dont think you will get to 41 weeks anyway hun x

Kerrie i didnt think you would get to 41 weeks either so your not giving me much hope :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

Anyone who manages to push through the pain of breastfeeding at the beginning is a saint if you ask me... not sure I'm going to be able to do it but I'll give it a good shot :)

Charlotte your bubs will be here before the 20th anyway in my opinion, don't see you going too far. I would say I feel about 95% certain I will need inducing. No signs of labour, pretty much pain free and comfortable, no pressure... so I'd say he is definately comfy in there and holding on with both hands :haha:


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> Anyone who manages to push through the pain of breastfeeding at the beginning is a saint if you ask me... not sure I'm going to be able to do it but I'll give it a good shot :)
> 
> Charlotte your bubs will be here before the 20th anyway in my opinion, don't see you going too far. I would say I feel about 95% certain I will need inducing. No signs of labour, pretty much pain free and comfortable, no pressure... so I'd say he is definately comfy in there and holding on with both hands :haha:

or maybe you just cope so well with pregnancy lol
I havent had many symptoms either really apart from pressure but that means naff all anyway!


----------



## ducky1502

Cope well?! You must be joking :rofl: I'm the first one to cry when I stub my toe!


----------



## GoogilyBear

erm girls... i went for a wee.. and suddenly it just stopped but i needed to go still but nothing would come.. so i got up and now i have the most dreadfull pains down in my area and blader under bump and sometimes goes up into my bump... had them for about 30mins now... dont know what it is :s


----------



## sammiwry

Meeley I'm now living near Fleet Hampshire but was living near Woking. where abouts are you?

Awww Charlotte :-( your right though perhaps its for the best what with the thrush, glad it went ok otherwise.


----------



## mummyclo

It doesn't hurt the whole time he is feeding...just for the first few mins! But that is more than enough! Worse than bloody labour!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Googily maybe youv gotten a chill, Ino a friend of mine always used to get it, an she would go to loo every 20-30 mins but went altho it felt like she still needed to pee she couldnt she said she used to have a sharp pain down in pubic area but it used to pass after a while.


----------



## YoungNImum

I feel bad sometimes because i dont wont to breast feed, but bottle feeding appeals to me much more.


----------



## GoogilyBear

YoungNImum said:


> Googily maybe youv gotten a chill, Ino a friend of mine always used to get it, an she would go to loo every 20-30 mins but went altho it felt like she still needed to pee she couldnt she said she used to have a sharp pain down in pubic area but it used to pass after a while.

i dunno, i am sick of getting infections. ive had this pain tho since around 5 to 6 and im still getting mild ones now. i dont want a repeat of last nights pains.. although it looks like it might be heading that way :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

I asked my midwife about an early sweep and she said they won't do it before 40 weeks regardless of how uncomfy you are otherwise I'd have had one before now lol

I have just been in absolute agony with Ava mega grinding her head I was screaming out in pain poor OH didn't know what to do! I think she was turning her back further to the front rather than sideways on as it doesn't hurt now thank god!! 

Meeley most of us are in agony most days so have no choice but to stay housebound all day lol anyone who can walk longer than 15 mins at this stage deserves a medal lol! 

Xx


----------



## Nessicle

Could be bubs head causing pressure and pain Googily 

Chloe did you get some nipple shields? I've bought some Medela ones from mothercare


----------



## lozzy21

Charlotte she is going on the boob some of the time but i think cos she was being formula fed in special care when my milk came in my supply never got up and with her loosing a lot of weight i dident want to stop the formula as they were saying if she dident start to gain she might need to be re-admited but now shes past her birth weight im not to stressed about her feeding. 

During the night OH has got up to feed her a few times but unless he sets an alarm he dosent wake up untill shes screeming where as i wake up as soon as she startes to stir so i might as well get up with her.

Chloe the BF consultant said if it hurts longer than a count to 10 then take them of and see of they can get a better latch.


----------



## GoogilyBear

Nessicle said:


> Could be bubs head causing pressure and pain Googily
> 
> Chloe did you get some nipple shields? I've bought some Medela ones from mothercare

possibly.. but its really starting to go into my back and things like it did last night. more false labour it looks like.. either that or its going to turn into something more promising.
hopefully its just pressure and bum,py making that last move...

gunna get OH to reach cervox if he can.. but then again maybe not lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> Butterfly honey it's only natural you're feeling the way you do I think you're amazingly strong! Nothing will replace Mollie and Rosie will have double the amount of love cos of what you went through :hugs: she's even more precious than any of us can imagine. Don't worry yourself on top of everything about Rosie picking up on negativity - with all the upset and hormones we pregnant women go through all babies would be depressed for life if that was the case :flower: you're allowed to have off days especially with what you went through xxxxx

 Thanks hun :hugs:



Kerrieann said:


> I already lost loads of my plug which was clear at the weekend, could it be a show? or does that have to be pink/red rather than brown?

 yay Kerrie - it sounds like a show!!! Definitely won't be long for you.

Charlotte - sorry you didn't get your sweep hun. Keep positive and I'm sure your LO will come soon without any intervention especially as lying in the correct position :thumbup:


----------



## Kerrieann

How long after a show do you think it would be to go into labour, was getting pains every ten mins again earlier, i actually had to stop and breathe through them, had them for 2 hours and they have stopped again!!!!!!!! :cry: :cry: anyone heard of this actually being labour rather then false labour all day lol?


----------



## xkirstyx

jack was born 24hr after having my bloody show


----------



## GoogilyBear

ive not had a bloody show yet :s just a clear/yellowy mucas stuff thats been there 2/3 times about the size of a 10p :s

i dont know if i am bloody coming or going anymore


----------



## xkirstyx

all im getting is clear/greeny mucus aswell


----------



## Kerrieann

Kirsty what colour was ur show? And did you get contractions straight away?


----------



## xkirstyx

i had already been having contractions for a day b4 i had my show but mine was blood in my plug then i think i had like a period the rest of my labour cant remember if that was after my show or my waters x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Kerrieann said:


> I already lost loads of my plug which was clear at the weekend, could it be a show? or does that have to be pink/red rather than brown?

Mine started like that hun, then went pinky then red! It sounds like you're on ur way :hugs:


----------



## YoungNImum

Just had a shower but half way threw i started to get pains right doin my valanji still getting them now, even tho im sitting down.
What do BH feel like anyone?


----------



## meeley

sammiwry said:


> Meeley I'm now living near Fleet Hampshire but was living near Woking. where abouts are you?
> 
> Awww Charlotte :-( your right though perhaps its for the best what with the thrush, glad it went ok otherwise.

Your just down the road from me then really, I live in Farnham, how amazing is that?? Well once evrythings sorted and baby's are here u are welcome to come and meet my boys and even have a ride if u fancy it?


----------



## meeley

Nessicle said:


> I asked my midwife about an early sweep and she said they won't do it before 40 weeks regardless of how uncomfy you are otherwise I'd have had one before now lol
> 
> I have just been in absolute agony with Ava mega grinding her head I was screaming out in pain poor OH didn't know what to do! I think she was turning her back further to the front rather than sideways on as it doesn't hurt now thank god!!
> 
> Meeley most of us are in agony most days so have no choice but to stay housebound all day lol anyone who can walk longer than 15 mins at this stage deserves a medal lol!
> 
> Xx

I really feel for all of u who are in so much pain, I feel so lucky to have no pain at all, I only get pain in bed, in my hips and back, find it impossible to turn and get very achy legs but during the day i'm fine, in fact I feel the more I move the better I feel???


----------



## Mizze

Evening girls

Is a jam sandwich enough for dinner do you think - well that and an apple - feeling pants so dont want to eat anything else. 

LO seemed to enjoy it though

No word from Wishingforbubs yet - Have my phone on but dont like to text her so im waiting for her to text me. 

Feel wrong - do not know how to describe it, just wrong. I think its tiredness 

Anyway will update from Wishing as soon as I hear. Think I shall try to sleep now

Kerri hon - really hoping for you :dust: and everything crossed. 

On the bf thing - I dont think I can be doing with all that getting up in the night, sterilizing, mixing, warming etc when I can (I hope!) just shove her on the breast - funnily enough its what my sister said kept her going through the initial really hard bit was that it was so much less hassle than formula. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/481868-olivia-francesa-here-story-come.html

Lotti's a Dreamer isnt she?

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

I think they say that labour usually starts within 48hrs of a bloody show kerrie.


----------



## Kerrieann

Yay she is, thanks mizze, been waiting to hear from her!


----------



## YoungNImum

Meeley do you do crosscountry then?


----------



## sammiwry

meeley said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Meeley I'm now living near Fleet Hampshire but was living near Woking. where abouts are you?
> 
> Awww Charlotte :-( your right though perhaps its for the best what with the thrush, glad it went ok otherwise.
> 
> Your just down the road from me then really, I live in Farnham, how amazing is that?? Well once evrythings sorted and baby's are here u are welcome to come and meet my boys and even have a ride if u fancy it?Click to expand...

I'd be up for that, I haven't ridden for nearly a year now so would probably show myself up


----------



## meeley

YoungNImum said:


> Meeley do you do crosscountry then?

Yeah, try to do a bit of everything, dressage, jumping, cross country, local showing classes I love hacking and sponsored rides


----------



## YoungNImum

meeley said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Meeley do you do crosscountry then?
> 
> Yeah, try to do a bit of everything, dressage, jumping, cross country, local showing classes I love hacking and sponsored ridesClick to expand...

Its a great Hobbie :thumbup:


----------



## meeley

sammiwry said:


> meeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Meeley I'm now living near Fleet Hampshire but was living near Woking. where abouts are you?
> 
> Awww Charlotte :-( your right though perhaps its for the best what with the thrush, glad it went ok otherwise.
> 
> Your just down the road from me then really, I live in Farnham, how amazing is that?? Well once evrythings sorted and baby's are here u are welcome to come and meet my boys and even have a ride if u fancy it?Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be up for that, I haven't ridden for nearly a year now so would probably show myself upClick to expand...

U are more than welcome to come up and have a go in the new year, I cant wait until I can ride again, havent ridden since around 20wks!! :-( He is a very good boy and helped me get my confidence back after I was very stupid and bought an ex race horse who chucked me constantly!! :-(


----------



## sammiwry

Last horse I rode was my aunts ex race horse he didn't put a foot wrong for a change. What breed is your boy? I've always had a thing for natives, miss showing the spotties :-(


----------



## meeley

YoungNImum said:


> meeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Meeley do you do crosscountry then?
> 
> Yeah, try to do a bit of everything, dressage, jumping, cross country, local showing classes I love hacking and sponsored rides Click to expand...
> 
> Its a great Hobbie :thumbup:Click to expand...

I love it, been riding since I was 3 years old and luckily my dh is very understanding and helps me out with the boys when I need it, he also puts up with them which a lot of guys wont as they do take up a lot of time but he is really into his cycling so we both give ourselves time for our hobbies and will continue once LO is here!!  It also keeps me fit and active and takes me away from the 'real world' when I need it the most!!!


----------



## meeley

sammiwry said:


> Last horse I rode was my aunts ex race horse he didn't put a foot wrong for a change. What breed is your boy? I've always had a thing for natives, miss showing the spotties :-(

He's a sturdy cob (heinz 57) with a leg at each corner! LOL I think he has some welsh in him, not really sure what else, my avatar is a pic of me doing one of the local sponsored rides on him, its my fave pic ever!! 
I love him to bits, the natives are the best ever, my other boy is a skewbald shetland pony and he's mainly a companion, although he is rideable so if LO wants to ride in the future he will be there!!


----------



## YoungNImum

meeley said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Meeley do you do crosscountry then?
> 
> Yeah, try to do a bit of everything, dressage, jumping, cross country, local showing classes I love hacking and sponsored ridesClick to expand...




Mizze said:


> Evening girls
> 
> Is a jam sandwich enough for dinner do you think - well that and an apple - feeling pants so dont want to eat anything else.
> 
> LO seemed to enjoy it though
> 
> No word from Wishingforbubs yet - Have my phone on but dont like to text her so im waiting for her to text me.
> 
> Feel wrong - do not know how to describe it, just wrong. I think its tiredness
> 
> Anyway will update from Wishing as soon as I hear. Think I shall try to sleep now
> 
> Kerri hon - really hoping for you :dust: and everything crossed.
> 
> On the bf thing - I dont think I can be doing with all that getting up in the night, sterilizing, mixing, warming etc when I can (I hope!) just shove her on the breast - funnily enough its what my sister said kept her going through the initial really hard bit was that it was so much less hassle than formula.
> 
> Mizze xx

A jam sandwhich isnt much at all you no :nope:
Could you not have a bowl of cornflakes or some toast or something :hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

Eurgh i cannot wait to get rid of this exercise ball!! So sick of sitting on it. So glad my friend is birrowing it when bubs arrives. Plus the bright pink really doesnt go with our living room colour scheme!!! :rofl:


----------



## YoungNImum

Whats everyones plans for tomoz then?


----------



## YoungNImum

ducky1502 said:


> Eurgh i cannot wait to get rid of this exercise ball!! So sick of sitting on it. So glad my friend is birrowing it when bubs arrives. Plus the bright pink really doesnt go with our living room colour scheme!!! :rofl:

I really wonted to get one, but then i thought what the heck would i do with it after baby is here.
On the plus side the MW said i can have one when im in labour at the hospital before i get into the water, so i might try some bouncning around :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Nothing wrong with Heinz 57 ponies! They are just as useful! Infact British spotted ponies are normally crossed out to ensure the foal is spotted


----------



## meeley

I absolutely love the cobs and have been so lucky with my boy, he has enabled me to achieve everything I have ever wanted to as far as riding and competing goes, plus he lives out 24/7 as he is hardy enough to do so which makes him very cost effective to keep, they live on virtually thin air and no mucking out, its great!!


----------



## Nessicle

Lol ducky mines bright green OH is sick of the sight of it! Mums been down tonight was nice to have some different company! 

Well ive not had much pelvic pain since earlier thank god that painwas horrendous! 

Googily honestly Hun you'll get sick of false labour it happens every night for most of us! 

Kerrie sounding good for you honey I hope it is labour you deserve to have your baby now! 

Yeah meeley I can barely make it up the stairs I'm in so much pain and walking is a no go it's so frustrating!


----------



## Kerrieann

My plans for tomorro? hopefully having a baby :haha:


----------



## calliebaby

Kerrieann said:


> How long after a show do you think it would be to go into labour, was getting pains every ten mins again earlier, i actually had to stop and breathe through them, had them for 2 hours and they have stopped again!!!!!!!! :cry: :cry: anyone heard of this actually being labour rather then false labour all day lol?

I lost my plug on sunday/monday and had contractions all day tuesday, anywhere from 5-20 minutes apart and then they stopped. I woke up wednesday morning with contractions 7 min. apart and more intense. My little man was born that day.:thumbup:


----------



## cho

Does anyone take EPO i have just found some in my cupboard lol!
I have to use my pessary tonight so wont use it tonight but going to try it internally tomorrow night but thought about maybe taking one orally, maybe in the morning?
Ducky i know you said you put it in vaginally, why didnt you like it?
There 500 mg, what shall i strat of with:shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

YoungNImum said:


> Whats everyones plans for tomoz then?

Lorraine, Jeremy Kyle, This Morning, nap then shower :haha: that's all i do every day! 

Wish I could just walk to the newsagent down the road for some magazines but the ice is mega bad in our street so can't leave the house!


----------



## Nessicle

I'd a avoid inserting them for sure Charlotte what with your thrush you don't wanna delay your sweep :flower:I'm not taking them though I've even stopped rlt got
Bored of drinking it ha ha


----------



## Nessicle

I feel really fluey tonight really exhausted and snotty


----------



## YoungNImum

c.holdway said:


> Does anyone take EPO i have just found some in my cupboard lol!
> I have to use my pessary tonight so wont use it tonight but going to try it internally tomorrow night but thought about maybe taking one orally, maybe in the morning?
> Ducky i know you said you put it in vaginally, why didnt you like it?
> There 500 mg, what shall i strat of with:shrug:

I would put it in before you go to bed, then you wont worry as much :thumbup:


----------



## ducky1502

It just feels strange putting something foreign up your foof. Plus its a right mess when its melted. I tried two last night and think if i decide to do it tonight il prob just put in one.

I take them orally too. I take 1500mg a day. 3 lots of 500mg. Its best to spread out the tablets bwcause theycan make u poop lol. I started with 1 a day and worked up but theres no harm in you taking 2 id say.


----------



## cho

I have just read a little into it, it cant have any bad side affects or anything for bubs can it?
Ness think it will be ok once i have used my pessarty tonight but obviously dont want to mix them so will start the epo tomorrow evening


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> It just feels strange putting something foreign up your foof. Plus its a right mess when its melted. I tried two last night and think if i decide to do it tonight il prob just put in one.
> 
> I take them orally too. I take 1500mg a day. 3 lots of 500mg. Its best to spread out the tablets bwcause theycan make u poop lol. I started with 1 a day and worked up but theres no harm in you taking 2 id say.

omg 2 up there:wacko::haha:
I think i will take a 500mg in morning orally and then 1 up my "foof" tomorow night:thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

calliebaby said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> How long after a show do you think it would be to go into labour, was getting pains every ten mins again earlier, i actually had to stop and breathe through them, had them for 2 hours and they have stopped again!!!!!!!! :cry: :cry: anyone heard of this actually being labour rather then false labour all day lol?
> 
> I lost my plug on sunday/monday and had contractions all day tuesday, anywhere from 5-20 minutes apart and then they stopped. I woke up wednesday morning with contractions 7 min. apart and more intense. My little man was born that day.:thumbup:Click to expand...

We haven't seen a piccie yet Callie!!


----------



## ducky1502

2 up the foof is a bit weird lol... Wont be doing that again.

It cant harm bubs dont worry.


----------



## ducky1502

This is a TMI gross warning :sick:

I decided to brave it and check my cervix again, everything felt the same as last time. When I pulled my finger out it brought out the BIGGEST load of mucus plug you could imagine! It was so disgusting. It was like I gave birth to a mucus blob :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

haha nice! you gotta love a load of mucus!!!! sorry if tmi but can u reach ur cervix and do u check it lying down or sitting on loo?

i keep being sick i dunno whats wrong with me and im now getting pains again i just wish they would get stronger!!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

I find that squatting down helps me to reach it and then I just lie down. Mine is still high but I can just about reach it. It's not the most glamorous of things to do :rofl:


----------



## xkirstyx

oooooh lol might try that, i do it sitting on loo but i cant reach mine


----------



## WILSMUM

girls with balls after baby is here you should use them to help get yr figure back - try sitting on them and balancing without touching the floor and keeping yr legs loose, or you can do sit ups on them etc theres loads u can do to firm up yr core muscles - just google swiss ball exercises!


----------



## Pixxie

Ducky that mucus sounds like a good sign! 

Checking your cervix is the most undignified thing ever, I can only do it if I stand up and squat a little. :haha: 

My Dad give me a chocolate orange cake... I'm supposed to share it with OH but it's talking to me. xx


----------



## xkirstyx

mmmmm choc orange cake sounds delish!


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls just catching up on all your chat!
Looks like we have slowed a bit on our babies although kerrie and Kirsty are sounding verypromising!! 
Well I had consultant today, and although I didn't hear what I wanted to hear and there was a lot of tears I have to agree with him.
He said I wasn't favourable for induction yet and if he did proceed I would be increasing my chances of Caesarian by four times. He scanned me to see what baby was at and said I wasn't near a delivery position as babies head is still free, even though I've been 3/5's at a few appointments. This meant that even a sweep would be ineffective as baby wasntpressing on cervix.
He did agree to bring me in on Monday for a scan and if I'm favourable induce me which would be ten days over by hospital dates, twelve by me, their normal policy is forteen days over but I think the tears scared him!! Can't believe I got so upsetabout it!! It's not like I'm in pain or anything!
Anyhow tomake up for it I snuck upstairs to get the first hold of my first nephew born five weeks early last night, he made me realise how worth it the wait will be.

Hope you are all doing ok
Charlotte I was inserting one epo at night and swallowing one in the mornings.

Sorry for typing but I'm in bed on my phone!


----------



## ducky1502

hopefully how come giving you a sweep would have increased your chances of a csection by 4 times?!


----------



## ducky1502

Ooooooh I just re-read and you said induction not sweep lol... silly me! Was getting worried for a min there :dohh:


----------



## hopefully2

Ha ha no worries, it's prob the way I typed it out on my phone!!
Upset as I was I have to agree with him that if baby is showing no signs of being ready I would be asking for trouble to try force things.
And as we were saying the other night we are some of the luckier ones who aren't struggling too much at this stage.

Wonder who's next then girls? No doubt I'll be on checking in the night to see has anyone popped!


----------



## ducky1502

It's a shame bubs isnt ready to come out but I'm SO glad you decided against forcing him out just yet, that's what causes problems. When I go in on friday for my sweep I'm going to make it clear that I'd like to be checked to see how dilated I am etc but if I'm not favourable then I DO NOT want her to try and sweep. And I will also only agree to a proper induction if bubs is showing some signs of being ready to come out at my following sweep. My mum was so desperate to get me out that she went along with the induction even though I wasn't ready and ended up needing to be cut and with a forcep delivery. Sometimes it's just best to leave babies alone. In most of europe a pregnancy lasts 41wks, not 40wks, so women aren't induced until about 43wks... by which time very few babies are still unborn.


----------



## ducky1502

ooooooooooooh it's after midnight... me and charlotte can say that our babies are due tomorrow :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Kerrieann

Ahhhh due dates are coming,yay ducky and charlotte :wohoo:

Well im hoping to have a baby today! ive been getting pains yet again but these are different, very painful and 5 or so mins apart, am coping fine but on my own with Jake so need to get someone round to help! Oh and better call hubby lol. Please have everything crossed for me today that these dont decide to go away too!!!!!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Good luck Kerrie!! This HAS to be it now!! Come on baby boy! :hugs:


----------



## cho

omg your right ducky:happydance:
I had the worst sleep i have jinxed myself i was saying how lucky i had been yesterday!!!
My carpal tunnel was awful last night a horrible experience it hurt sooo bloody much, i couldnt get comfy at all! 
I tossed and turned the WHOLE night!
I hope something happened for kerrie last night.
Hopefully i think your right about your appointment, the wait will be sooo worth it and as long as bubs still has room, they will be fine, its onlt big babies that can ever cause a concern, with going over and if he has scanned you he will know all is fine :thumbup:
You have been very patient, i hope i dont moan ect all the time and be patient.
Well me and ducky are nearly there!:happydance:


----------



## cho

kerrie yay :happydance:
I will look forward to hearing news and pics, this HAS got to be it, Nikki is right!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks girls! Im in so much pain now that breathing through is doing naff all and ive forgotton what your meant to at this point, position and breathing wise :wacko: Just rang hubby and he was in a cafe 10 mins away and hadnt even got to work yet which is brill, he was meant to be a couple of hours away by now!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Yay kerrie! good luck hun really hope this is it for u - will be keeping an eye out for updates :hug:


----------



## Mizze

YoungNImum said:


> meeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Evening girls
> 
> Is a jam sandwich enough for dinner do you think - well that and an apple - feeling pants so dont want to eat anything else.
> 
> LO seemed to enjoy it though
> Mizze xx
> 
> A jam sandwhich isnt much at all you no :nope:
> Could you not have a bowl of cornflakes or some toast or something :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw hun- it was okay the reflux and indigestion kicked in and I really could not have coped with anything else. Going out to lunch with my Mum and sister later so I will make up for it then!! :munch:
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Eurgh i cannot wait to get rid of this exercise ball!! So sick of sitting on it. So glad my friend is birrowing it when bubs arrives. Plus the bright pink really doesnt go with our living room colour scheme!!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I have been pants at sitting on mine this week - I need to make much more of an effort.
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Whats everyones plans for tomoz then?Click to expand...
> 
> Eating!! And putting stuff away I bought yesterday and tidying up Nursery properly.
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls just catching up on all your chat!
> Looks like we have slowed a bit on our babies although kerrie and Kirsty are sounding verypromising!!
> Well I had consultant today, and although I didn't hear what I wanted to hear and there was a lot of tears I have to agree with him.
> He said I wasn't favourable for induction yet and if he did proceed I would be increasing my chances of Caesarian by four times. He scanned me to see what baby was at and said I wasn't near a delivery position as babies head is still free, even though I've been 3/5's at a few appointments. This meant that even a sweep would be ineffective as baby wasntpressing on cervix.
> He did agree to bring me in on Monday for a scan and if I'm favourable induce me which would be ten days over by hospital dates, twelve by me, their normal policy is forteen days over but I think the tears scared him!! Can't believe I got so upsetabout it!! It's not like I'm in pain or anything!
> Anyhow tomake up for it I snuck upstairs to get the first hold of my first nephew born five weeks early last night, he made me realise how worth it the wait will be.
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok
> Charlotte I was inserting one epo at night and swallowing one in the mornings.
> 
> Sorry for typing but I'm in bed on my phone!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hon - how disapointing but I do see your point - best not to force it if Baby isnt ready - I can really see my LO being like this - my initial LMP dates (pre scan) were 31st December anyway so it wouldnt surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls! Im in so much pain now that breathing through is doing naff all and ive forgotton what your meant to at this point, position and breathing wise :wacko: Just rang hubby and he was in a cafe 10 mins away and hadnt even got to work yet which is brill, he was meant to be a couple of hours away by now!!!Click to expand...
> 
> C'mon baby - you have been in there long enough!! Mummy wants to meet you and so do we!!!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...


----------



## Kerrieann

um they are now 3-5 mins apart, its not meant to happen this quick is it? Still waiting for hubby, then gotta get someone round to have jake and then drive to birthing center 40mins away in rush hour!!! Ahhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mizze

Oooh that sounds like it Kerri - and it can be quick - afterall you have had a long build up. Hope hubby gets to you very soon. Do you have someone to take Jake? 

:hug:

Mizze xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I think baby Brown is on his way! Good luck Kerrie!


----------



## xkirstyx

ooooooooooooh kerrie!!!!!!! im so excited for you!!!!! yeah it can be that quick!

iv been up through the night being really sick again and getting really strong pains in back and bump but its just coming at random times. was up all night my pelvic pain was so bad a couldnt move my legs at all! got mw this afternoon think im gonna end up having a break down to her i just cant stop crying really dont think i can put up with this much longer!


----------



## Mizze

A race to the finish - It looks like Louise's baby is on its way too. 

Go Kerri!

Go Louise! 

Still no news from Wishing - am assuming she is too busy with her little man to text. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

xkirstyx said:


> ooooooooooooh kerrie!!!!!!! im so excited for you!!!!! yeah it can be that quick!
> 
> iv been up through the night being really sick again and getting really strong pains in back and bump but its just coming at random times. was up all night my pelvic pain was so bad a couldnt move my legs at all! got mw this afternoon think im gonna end up having a break down to her i just cant stop crying really dont think i can put up with this much longer!

Oh Kirsty hon. :hugs:

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

did louise update on here about her? shes getting induced on monday but had a sweep yesterday and her waters broke last night!


----------



## nikki-lou25

We could be at 31 dreamers before the days out!! 

Kerrie 2nd labours are much quicker! I'd phone the midwife just incase hun! Ooh I'm excited for u


----------



## xkirstyx

my labour with jack lasted 3days! i pray so much this one isnt as long this time!


----------



## Mizze

No just on fb Kirsty - There is a status update this morning but I have to run = sister's eldest is ill (so much for lunch with her and my Mum - I swear her kids have a 6th sense) so I need to baby sit while she takes the other to school

Mizze x


----------



## xkirstyx

aw thats a shame ur not getting to go for lunch mizze :(


----------



## ducky1502

Good luck kerrie... I have everything crossed :) so excited for u :happydance:

Louise posted on facebook about 1am that her waters broke.... So maybe 2 babies!!!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Still waiting for hubby!! Can no one write on my facebook please as not letting any one else know yet.

Good luck louise


----------



## WILSMUM

has anyone heard from Kelly yet after her section on Monday? hope everything went well for her and wishing and that they're both just super busy with their new lo's!

Oooo its so exciting - 2 more bubbas on the way!! Yay!!! Good luck Kerrie and Louise :hug:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Good luck kerrie and Louise. Very exciting stuff and I hope all goes to plan. Can't wait to hear more news x x x

Hope Kelly and wishing ok. Strange how they've both had sections and not heard from them 

X x


----------



## nikki-lou25

I hope the ladies who've had sections are home & with us soon :)


----------



## ducky1502

Girlies I need advice.... freaking out a tiny bit!!!!!!!

Well I got up and had my morning pee, looked at my pad and noticed some brownie stuff that was all soaked in. But by then I had already wiped and put the toilet roll in the toilet so couldn't see what I had wiped. So I left it for five mins, felt a lil 'wet' so went and wiped and the tissue had brown stuff on it, like watered down old period blood. I just wiped again and it was thicker mucus, still light brown but with some darker red bits in.

Now if someone else had typed that out I would have thought that was their bloody show but I also prodded my cervix last night so could I have just done something?! I was hardly man handling it but I did reach up to it. 

It's strange because I actually feel like my period is starting...same kinds of cramps and everything.

Any advice would be great. OH just thinks it's gross and hasn't said much.


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh Kerrie - about time lol! Don't worry we won't say anything! 

Ducky isn't that what happened to Kerrie yesterday? 

I've been having period pains and backache since about 3am, got strong braxton hicks too had them through the night and don't usually get them in bed...ava is unusually quiet am a bit worried just gonna listen n Doppler! 

Don't think anything will come of it for me though it'll probably stop soon lol

Hope Kelly and wishing are ok


----------



## nikki-lou25

I think things could be startin to happen Zoe!!


----------



## WILSMUM

ducky1502 said:


> Girlies I need advice.... freaking out a tiny bit!!!!!!!
> 
> Well I got up and had my morning pee, looked at my pad and noticed some brownie stuff that was all soaked in. But by then I had already wiped and put the toilet roll in the toilet so couldn't see what I had wiped. So I left it for five mins, felt a lil 'wet' so went and wiped and the tissue had brown stuff on it, like watered down old period blood. I just wiped again and it was thicker mucus, still light brown but with some darker red bits in.
> 
> Now if someone else had typed that out I would have thought that was their bloody show but I also prodded my cervix last night so could I have just done something?! I was hardly man handling it but I did reach up to it.
> 
> It's strange because I actually feel like my period is starting...same kinds of cramps and everything.
> 
> Any advice would be great. OH just thinks it's gross and hasn't said much.

sounds promising hun - when i first went into labour with wil thats how i felt, just period crampy like the start of a period.

fingres crossed hun :hug:


----------



## ducky1502

I dunno... I guess I thought I would KNOW when I had my bloody show and that I'd then just accept that labour was potentially around the corner :shrug:

Maybe if I hadn't prodded my cervix last night I would :dohh:

I guess I was expecting full on mucus with just some red in it but a lot of it has been a bit watery kinda. But I did post last night that once I had found my cervix the BIGGEST lump of mucus plug came out.... it was HUGE!!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Sounds really promising Ducky!! It does sound like what Kerrie had yesterday so fx it means labour is imminent!!


----------



## cho

Sounds like it could be it for you too zoe, im so jealous!
I havent even lost my plug :(


----------



## ducky1502

This is stressing me out now lol.... just checked again and it was a lot of very brown mucus.


----------



## cho

Thats def your show ducky, not long for you then :happydance: x


----------



## sammiwry

Sounds promising for so many people! I'm jealous :-(

Woke up about 5 to let Rox out and didn't have any pain, now I've woken up again and my pain has returned :-(


----------



## Mizze

xkirstyx said:


> aw thats a shame ur not getting to go for lunch mizze :(

Im going - me and Mum can still go but poor sister has to stay at home - her son isnt well bless him - I tried to keep my distance from him but he is a pathetic little scrap this morning so its hard - I did need to adjust his blankets etc. I stayed with him while she took her little girl to school. Nearly everytime my sister has something planned one of her kids gets sick - its uncanny! 



WILSMUM said:


> has anyone heard from Kelly yet after her section on Monday? hope everything went well for her and wishing and that they're both just super busy with their new lo's!
> 
> Oooo its so exciting - 2 more bubbas on the way!! Yay!!! Good luck Kerrie and Louise :hug:

Oh god we didnt hear from Kelly did we - id forgotten. Hope all is okay. 



ducky1502 said:


> This is stressing me out now lol.... just checked again and it was a lot of very brown mucus.

Sounds like your show hon fx and good luck. :hugs:

Hair dyeing time for me. 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

I've been googling it and everywhere is so mixed. Some say labour usually starts within 24hrs but may be a few days... which is what I thought. But other sites say that it's no more reliable than your mucus plug :shrug:

Damn the inventor of google :rofl:


----------



## mummyclo

So exciting! :dust: for Kerrie and Ducky!
:hugs:


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> I've been googling it and everywhere is so mixed. Some say labour usually starts within 24hrs but may be a few days... which is what I thought. But other sites say that it's no more reliable than your mucus plug :shrug:
> 
> Damn the inventor of google :rofl:

Just a matter of waiting hun, but at least you know something is happening and your body is getting ready:thumbup:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Zoe I had a few days of brown but something is deffo happenin for u now hun :happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

Thanks guys, your opinion means a lot. Still not totally sure what to believe but I guess that doesn't matter aye...what will be will be :)

Hope everyone is feeling OK today :thumbup:

Hope everything is going well for kerrie and louise and any other sneaky dreamers who could be in labour ;)


----------



## lozzy21

Ooooo Zoe looks like somthing happinging.


Charlotte i never noticed loosing my plug and never had a show, it dosent happen for everyone


----------



## Lenka

ducky1502 said:


> Thanks guys, your opinion means a lot. Still not totally sure what to believe but I guess that doesn't matter aye...what will be will be :)
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling OK today :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everything is going well for kerrie and louise and any other sneaky dreamers who could be in labour ;)

he he, i am more sneaking than talking:) had my sweep on tuesday and nothing...:( thought that was it last night, had contractions every 4 mins for about an hour...then everything stopped....so waiting!
Karrieann - are you still hanging about too? :)


----------



## Nessicle

Sammi my pains have stopped now after nearly 10 hours this is so annoying and I'm exhausted from being awake all night with period pains and backache and strong BH's!!

Just had my 3rd massive poo of the day though! :rofl: 

I think I'll go into labour next Tuesday or Wednesday at 39+4 or so


----------



## Nessicle

Lenka I don't think she's online now which is a good sign! Hope things get going for you too soon!


----------



## YoungNImum

Kerrieann said:


> Ahhhh due dates are coming,yay ducky and charlotte :wohoo:
> 
> Well im hoping to have a baby today! ive been getting pains yet again but these are different, very painful and 5 or so mins apart, am coping fine but on my own with Jake so need to get someone round to help! Oh and better call hubby lol. Please have everything crossed for me today that these dont decide to go away too!!!!!!!


:happydance::happydance:

So many with pains today good luck everyone wonder who will give birth to baby no.30 :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

I think Louise will be next then Kerrie hopefully today!


----------



## YoungNImum

I only got up once last night for the loo, which is very odd, But when i woke up at 9 this morning, i just feel abit run down and abit sick, iv had an apple and a choc biccie but still feel abit low.
Also abit pissed of today with gettin an email from MIL, OH's sister is due a week before me and iv been 3/5 engaged near wwek n half weeks before her, well now she 3/5 as of yesterday, which means she will have her baby any day soon according to MIL, So just went to check my facebook and MIL has wrote who will have there baby first me or her Daughter, and she will be inducded on my due date boxing day, they did say x-mas day but she said no she would prefer boxing day???? Sorry for the rant but WTF! Its not a friggin race :(
Im prob over reacting but it seems to have gotten to me :(


----------



## Nessicle

Being engaged doesn't mean anything really hun let her have her pathetic say! Babies can engage a day before labour or at 25 weeks. 

My cousins gf is due 2 weeks after me and is being induced tomorrow due to her baby estimating to be large, my gran couldn't wait to rub it in!


----------



## ducky1502

Wow Ness, wish I could predict when this LO was going to decide to arrive. Hope it's not too long for you now... so you can get some sleep lol.

Me and OH have been squabbling all morning, I'm tired and feeling very emotional, he's tired and grumpy so we're just clashing. I said I was going to walk the dog and he told me I was stupid for wanting to walk the dog. I then said dya reckon it'll be OK for me to pop into town quickly to pick up an xmas present and again told me I was stupid! I'll let him off though because he's worked 5 nights in a row and has now gone to bed so hopefully when he gets up he will be nicer lol. We're also going over to his families tonight and that usually puts him on his best behaviour so FX he will be nice to me :haha:

These period pains are weird, kind of constant with the odd sharp pain in my cervix area.


----------



## lozzy21

Why do people feel the need to do that? Yes she may be having her baby early but shes got a higher chance of needing a section and her baby needing help because there making it come out before its ready, no one ever brags about that bit!


----------



## sammiwry

And again!


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo how annoying ness!

Hope all is going well for Kerrie and Louise


----------



## sammiwry

Blooming phone not posting


----------



## ducky1502

I was going to say the same thing as lozzy....just because she's having her baby earlier than you it doesn't mean that's better, in fact it's usually worse!


----------



## cho

I agree even though i would like bubs to come now, i would much rather know he came when he was ready and all the time he is in there he is safe i would hate for him to have come early and god forbid have to be seperated from him, plus i will be doing anthing i can possible to get him out before i have a induction, its a longer labour and can be distressing for the baby.
Dont worry ness Ava will be here before you know it :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

Lol ducky I don't know why I think that I'll be wrong I usually am ha ha! Think it's just my way of giving myself some hope! 

Sorry your OH is being a grump ducky it doesn't help the hormones I just burst out crying when OH is like that with me lol I'm such a troll atm!!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Charlotte :hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

I cried... but I went in the kitchen to do that cause I knew I would just end up yelling at him. Didn't get much sleep last night so I know I'm extra grumpy. I guess I kinda expected that once I told him about my potential 'show' that he would be all loving and caring. But seeing as I told him that I doubt it was my show, it probably doesn't mean anything and don't appear that bothered myself then why would he be all loving and stuff?! It's not as if he really even knows what's going on lol.


----------



## cho

men tut tut!


----------



## Mizze

Well how stupid as YoungNImum says - its NOT a freaking race!! Its about getting healthy babies and healthy Mums and if Caitlyn has to stay in there till 42 weeks to be healthy then so be it

People say the stupidest things at times - especially women who have been there and should know better. Grrrrrrr :growlmad:

Well, im dyed, washed, scrubbed, make up is slapped on and im perfumed up! You wouldnt have thought going out to lunch was such a big deal! :rofl: - Its weird having makeup on - its been weeks since ive bothered doing more than shoving on some moisturiser. 

Mizzr xx


----------



## Pixxie

Oooh sounds like some promising signs from you girls! 

Well after saying yesterday I was getting better sleep I had the worst nights sleep ever :( Had horrendous back ache all night and only managed a couple of hours. Think I might get my knitting and go watch TV in bed. xx


----------



## Mizze

:hugs: Ducky.

Its horrible when they are being arses isnt it. 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Sorry you had such a bad night sleep pixxie, hope you manage a nice nap today :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Hi my lovely ladies :flower:

:pink:Our beautiful Daughter Meadow was safely delivered at 10.28am on Monday 6th December weighing a healthy 8lb 10oz :baby:

I tried to update you whilst in hospital, but the internet wasnt working! :dohh: I came home the next day, but have been totally exausted!

She looks just like her Big Brother...We are all totally in love with her:cloud9:


----------



## sammiwry

Beginning to think I should of had my bath first. Dh is going out at 1 to get some stuff from town for me with a work mate but I need a bath before midwife at 3 and there's no way I can get out myself :-(


----------



## sammiwry

Can't wait to see pics of her Kelly! Glad it went well and your both home ok


----------



## ducky1502

Awww yay congrats kelly :) how amazing! What a lovely healthy weight too. Meadow is a gorgeous name :happydance:


----------



## Pixxie

Congrats Kelly! :happydance: Meadow is such a lovely name xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Please can someone be so kind as to fill me in on what I have missed (we were at 25 dreamers when I was last on!) :happydance:

Id love t read back, but have a feeling I wont get time! :coffee:


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi girls I'm at the birthing center and 4cm, contractions are every 3 -4 mins and really painfull now, gotta wait a couple of hours and can get in pool! Can't wait to get in it, will try and update when I can but am on phone lol hope ur all ok xx


----------



## sammiwry

Meadow is a lovely name, different too. And 8lb 10 same as me when I was born


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Hi girls I'm at the birthing center and 4cm, contractions are every 3 -4 mins and really painfull now, gotta wait a couple of hours and can get in pool! Can't wait to get in it, will try and update when I can but am on phone lol hope ur all ok xx

Yay Kerrie!


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Hi girls I'm at the birthing center and 4cm, contractions are every 3 -4 mins and really painfull now, gotta wait a couple of hours and can get in pool! Can't wait to get in it, will try and update when I can but am on phone lol hope ur all ok xx

Oh wow! How exciting Kerrie :happydance:

Been thinking of you :hugs: Wishing you all the best

Hope the pool eases your pains a little:thumbup:


----------



## Pixxie

Yay Kerrie! About time :haha: :dust: xxx


----------



## ducky1502

Wow kerrie :) so happy for you!!!!!!!!! Good luck hun. Will be looking for updates :)


----------



## cho

Congratulations kelly, lovely name :thumbup:
Omg kerrie i am soo excited for you lol
Hope its a nice easy labour for you big hugs xx


----------



## WILSMUM

congrats kelly - we'd been thinking of you and wondering how it had all gone :hug: Meadow is a gorgeous name and she was a good weight - can't wait to see pics!!!


Yay!!! Kerrie!! Sooo excited for you!!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

congrats kelly!

yay kerrie how exciting!


----------



## sammiwry

Do you reckon my midwife would be able to give me a bump support or should I get Dh to get me one while he's in town?


----------



## ducky1502

I don't know if midwives give out stuff like that, or if they do if they could give you one right now. Personally I'd get OH to pick one up because then you know you definately have it and can use it right away :thumbup:

Feeling really strange today, just really tired and gross. I hate days of doing nothing!!!


----------



## sammiwry

That's what I wondered Ducky, I shall do some quick looking on the net at sizing of them and get him to pick me one up


----------



## WILSMUM

i'm watching Loose Women and my god that Gillian woman is a really horrible person - don't think the Loose Ladies are really that impressed with her either esp Coleen!!!!


----------



## Pixxie

I just lost a big glob of plug :sick: :dance:


----------



## vetmom

Hi Ladies,
It's been a very long time but I was thinking of Ducky and Charlotte today, so I thought I'd better check in. 
I'm still waiting too, no mucus plug or show yet. A couple of period-like pains but nothing that lasts more than 1/2 hour.
I finally got some sleep last night so I'm feeling a bit more like a human being today. Think I might even put some makeup on!
I've been pretty grumpy for the last few days, my MIL is driving me nuts calling twice a day to see if I've had the baby yet. My DH is now the only one who will answer the phone. Everyone else has been fairly understanding.

Wishing everyone all the best for their little ones delivery, 
Allison


----------



## sammiwry

I'm lucky that I haven't had people asking if I've had madden yet and only a few of my friends on Facebook know so I won't hopefully have to deal with it.


----------



## ducky1502

Getting a lot of sharp pains in my cervix :(


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Kelly!! Yay so lovely to hear from you we were worried he he! Gorgeous name and can't wait to see a piccie of Meadow!! 

Kerrie fabulous bout bloomin time ;) 

Pixxie sorry you had a crap night too, I just tried to have a nap but even though I'm tired from no sleep last night I just couldn't sleep from shooting pains up my back and a sore bump with little niggly pains and strong BHs :( gonna take some paracetamol after dinner see if it helps!


----------



## xkirstyx

back from mw. bubs still not engaged and she wouldnt give me a sweep said i had to wait till next week when im full term but its daft i mean whats 2days :,(


----------



## nikki-lou25

Zoe enjoy the calm before bubs arrives!! 

Kelly congratulations on the birth of Meadow! :flower: what a pretty name! Hope youre recoverin well :flower:

Kerrie yay good luck Hun!!!! Finally you're on ur way!


----------



## hopefully2

Ah Kelly congrats on your little lady and what a beautiful name.

Kerrie that is so exciting, can't wait to hear the updates. So glad it's finally happening x

Totally agree on the whole induction thing girls and this is the same person who was crying in disappointment yesterday!! When I took a step back I remembered that any kind of forced or intervention filled labour is the last thing I really want and after nine months a few more days really is not worth getting upset about. Even if they tell me Monday I'm not ready I'll deal with that.


----------



## hopefully2

Oh and Ducky that sounds so so promising!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Ive just had a stroke of luck! Had a letter through stating if I didn't send proof of my no claims they'd reset it to 0 and change my direct debit to reflect it. Well I posted it at least 2 weeks ago so rung them up and they've got it checked via computer with my old insurer and theyve upped my no claims from 3 years to 4 years because I've had insurance since I was 17 but none of the websites allow for that only how many years you've had a full license so they've changed it for me!


----------



## ducky1502

Back from walking the dog.... apart from my jeans being ridiculously uncomfortable I felt pretty much fine and STILL feel fine now.


----------



## gailybaby

Just to let you know ladies, my daughter was born 3rd December at 36 plus 5 days birth weight is 2.205kg's and she is gorgeous! :)
 



Attached Files:







154956_473519811950_535111950_6241413_916998_n.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xkirstyx

awwwww shes gorgeous! congrats hunny xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Congrats gailybaby! 

I'm still having pains with really strong BH's least think they're BH's! Taken some paracetamol just now so will see what that does! 

That's crap Kirsty for two days!


----------



## xkirstyx

ano ness im pretty pissed off about it but nm i have consultant on monday so hopefully will get one then!


----------



## ducky1502

My friend was told she couldny have a sweep at her 40+6 appt because their policy was not to sweep until 41wks. A complete joke!


----------



## Nessicle

One of my friends from here Wantabean was told by a mw when she was in hospital that if you're past 37 weeks there's no reason why you shouldn't be allowed a sweep


----------



## doodle74

WOW! 29 babies born?! 

This is the first time I've had a minute to log on since having Molly! Can't believe all the babies born in the last 3 weeks...jesus is it really 3 weeks since I had her? lol! 

I'll need to play catch up to see who's had what but congrats to all of you on your new little ladies and gents!! I hope you're all as totally in love with them as I am with Molly! 


A wee update on her - She was born at 36 wks and went straight to special care. We got her home 12 days later. She lost a lb and a half and fought off immature lungs and pneumonia in that time! A proper little battler! She's still recovering but is coming on well at home in the warmth. Her feeding isn't great as she only takes half what she should but we're getting there with that too and she improves every day. She's almost back to her fighting weight and is just the most contented baby...didn't hear her cry till 4 days ago..and she sleeps for 5-6 hours through the night! I'm utterly in love with her being a Mum again after more than a decade is brilliant. 

Will hopefully catch up tonight and find out who's had what! Hope you're all well, your babies are well and to those still waiting to drop...take care and good luck...not long now!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi doodle! Aw glad Molly is doing better she's a real tough cookie! Just looking at her weight to say she was so early she was a great weight!!

Just sat watching tv and my god Ava just slammed and cracked her head in my pelvis I'm sure! I'm worried she'll give herself concussion! It made me shout out in agony! Any one elses baby do this?!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Hello girlies :D whats the latest on Kerrie does anyone know?

would like to wish a HUGE GOOD LUCK to my friend Amberlie who is 17 and went into labour earlier today :D.. dont think shes on the forum but her little december dreamer is on his way :D shes due on the 17, so hes not too far off :D hopefully its me next with all these little aches and odd new pains i am getting :D


----------



## GoogilyBear

Nessicle said:


> Hi doodle! Aw glad Molly is doing better she's a real tough cookie! Just looking at her weight to say she was so early she was a great weight!!
> 
> Just sat watching tv and my god Ava just slammed and cracked her head in my pelvis I'm sure! I'm worried she'll give herself concussion! It made me shout out in agony! Any one elses baby do this?!

ive shouted and screamed out loud in shops when bumpy does this.. its total agony, so i totally know where your coming from there..

today bumpy did one in toys r us when i was buying a lovely moses basket stand for £12 (couldnt believe it specially as its a rocking one!!!) and when i moaned out loud a lady that worked there came rushing over and asked me if its time lol!!

Oh.. and i fell outside on ice too :/ my knees kill... didnt land on bumpy tho :) x:growlmad:


----------



## lozzy21

Kerri has had her baby

Kerrie Ann 
and sam are very excited to announce the arrival of our baby son jude paul, born at 2.40pm weighing a very healthy 9.12lbs!!


----------



## ducky1502

Awwwww yay kerrie :) that was a pretty short labour too. She only updated us a couple of hours before that!!!! What a good weight too. Welcome to the world Jude Paul Brown :happydance:

Good luck to your friend too googily :)


----------



## GoogilyBear

lozzy21 said:


> Kerri has had her baby
> 
> Kerrie Ann
> and sam are very excited to announce the arrival of our baby son jude paul, born at 2.40pm weighing a very healthy 9.12lbs!!

Awhhhhhhhhhhhhh Fab!!! CONGRATS TO KERRI!!! woohoo :D 30th dreamer :D
x


----------



## Xaviersmom

Hey ladies! I am here.. reading a lot, not posting as much. Reading with LO on me is easy..typing... no so much :)

Congrats to all the new babies and mummies!! awesome!

Juliet had her 4 week check this morning. She gained 14 ounces and an inch of length in 2 weeks! Dr is thrilled with her progress and has no concerns.


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> Hi my lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> :pink:Our beautiful Daughter Meadow was safely delivered at 10.28am on Monday 6th December weighing a healthy 8lb 10oz :baby:
> 
> I tried to update you whilst in hospital, but the internet wasnt working! :dohh: I came home the next day, but have been totally exausted!
> 
> She looks just like her Big Brother...We are all totally in love with her:cloud9:

Oh Kelly how lovely!! What a beautiful name and a great weight. 



gailybaby said:


> Just to let you know ladies, my daughter was born 3rd December at 36 plus 5 days birth weight is 2.205kg's and she is gorgeous! :)

You are right she is gorgeous! Congratulations!! :baby:



doodle74 said:


> WOW! 29 babies born?!
> 
> This is the first time I've had a minute to log on since having Molly! Can't believe all the babies born in the last 3 weeks...jesus is it really 3 weeks since I had her? lol!
> 
> I'll need to play catch up to see who's had what but congrats to all of you on your new little ladies and gents!! I hope you're all as totally in love with them as I am with Molly!
> 
> 
> A wee update on her - She was born at 36 wks and went straight to special care. We got her home 12 days later. She lost a lb and a half and fought off immature lungs and pneumonia in that time! A proper little battler! She's still recovering but is coming on well at home in the warmth. Her feeding isn't great as she only takes half what she should but we're getting there with that too and she improves every day. She's almost back to her fighting weight and is just the most contented baby...didn't hear her cry till 4 days ago..and she sleeps for 5-6 hours through the night! I'm utterly in love with her being a Mum again after more than a decade is brilliant.
> 
> Will hopefully catch up tonight and find out who's had what! Hope you're all well, your babies are well and to those still waiting to drop...take care and good luck...not long now!

Hi doodle :wave: - what a little star you have there. Congrats and :hugs:



lozzy21 said:


> Kerri has had her baby
> 
> Kerrie Ann
> and sam are very excited to announce the arrival of our baby son jude paul, born at 2.40pm weighing a very healthy 9.12lbs!!

Woohoo!! 

:yipee: :yipee: 

I go out for 3 hours and come back and there are 3 new babies!!! Goodness are we 31 now or 32! 

Had a lovely lovely lunch with my Mum. Such nice food.

Mizze xx


----------



## hopefully2

Ah girls great news about kerrie, thAnkfully it went wicking the end.
Can't wait to see the pics x


----------



## xkirstyx

massive congrats to kerrie that was a fast labour! cant wait to see pics of baby jude! :D xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Midwife appointment went ok. Got a trace of protein in my urine but she's not worried as I've had an increase in amount of discharge. Still 1/5 engaged. Won't induce early or sweep early :-( next time I see her I'll be 40+3 :-( unless he makes an appearance over the weekend as she's on call


----------



## mummyclo

YEY!! Kerrie had her lil man!! :happydance:
So happy for her! I bet he is gorgeous! :)


----------



## mummyclo

Try and think positive Sammi, youve done this long... and there really isn't long to go!
It is frustrating but Madden will be in your arms before you know it :hugs:
xx


----------



## ducky1502

It really isn't long to go sammi... no matter what happens! However you look at it you're going to have a baby VERY soon! It's also amazing how quickly things can change so stay positive :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aw congrats to Kelly and kerrie x x so happy for you both x x x


----------



## cho

Ah Kerrie congratulations!
I hope my labour is as quick :)
You must have been sooo ready, a brilliant weight too, cant wait to see pics xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

We've had some pretty quick dreamer babies haven't we? Well done Kerrie :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

So chuffed for Kerrie she's waited long enough bless her! 

Sammi my mw won't sweep til then either, got an appt on Tuesday. Been in agony again tonight got a bangin headache tried to have two naps today and failed miserably glass of wine on the cards with dinner for me! Been having false labour since 2am this morning then it stops again :cry: I could cope with waitingbif I didn't have to go through this pain every day :(


----------



## Nessicle

Mizzengladmyou had a lovely day hun xx


----------



## Mizze

Thanks hon.

Done nothing but go to lunch but am absolutely shattered at the moment - eyes are really sore! 

Has anyone heard more from Spencerbear and James? 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

Marathon feed time again!
He feeds from like 5.30 till 10 :(
but then he only wakes once in the night! :)


----------



## sammiwry

I've got monopoly on Xbox now so hopefully that'll keep me entertained. 

Didnt help either when she said because of dates induction would be 12/14 days over because of Xmas and depending when they can fit me in. I want an 10 baby not 11 baby I know i won't of been but it just seems then that I'll of been pregnant for a year :-(


----------



## Nessicle

I know the feeling Sammi that's what I'm worried about - hopefully if we need a sweep then that'll work first time :hugs: 

I just wish I wasn't in agonising pain everyday then I could cope but I'm so so fed up now


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> I know the feeling Sammi that's what I'm worried about - hopefully if we need a sweep then that'll work first time :hugs:
> 
> I just wish I wasn't in agonising pain everyday then I could cope but I'm so so fed up now

Same, although the midwife said that sweeps aren't apparently that effective on first time mums as our cervixs haven't obviously been through labour before so they are normally too tight


----------



## WILSMUM

mummyclo said:


> Marathon feed time again!
> He feeds from like 5.30 till 10 :(
> but then he only wakes once in the night! :)

Ailsa had a feed at ten past 5 and was finished at ten to 6, we'll give her a bath at 8-8:30, she'll have a feed at 9 ish then sleep for 3-4 hours before she wants another bottle!


----------



## Nessicle

Ugh great Sammi :( hoping and praying we have our babies soon. Xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Ugh great Sammi :( hoping and praying we have our babies soon. Xxx

Hope so! Also hoping that she's only said it so i do t get my hopes up on it working. Think she can tell how fed up I am now :-(


----------



## Pixxie

I've been loosing quite big bits of my plug for 3/4 days now, surely something must happen soon!? Every time I go to the loo there's a fair bit, also getting period pains :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

Sammi my mw made sure I knew that regardless of how fed up I am they won't interfere unless medically necessay before 14 days over 

Pixxie fx for you hunni it sounds like things could be progressing for you xx


----------



## mummyclo

I lost my plug for over a week before my waters broke :)
I think its a good sign things are moving along!


----------



## Pixxie

Hmmm, maybe I'll get a due date baby? 

I can dream anyway :haha: 

Feels like there's gonna be no Dreamers left waiting soon! xx


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Sammi my mw made sure I knew that regardless of how fed up I am they won't interfere unless medically necessay before 14 days over

Same with mine, she was sympathetic to how I'm feeling but there is nothing she can do but offer a sweep when she next sees me


----------



## xkirstyx

just looked at my notes from 2day and baby is 4/5 engaged so better than nuffin haha!


----------



## Nessicle

Why do people have to make unhelpful comments on facebook?! Someone has put 'chill out you've got a week til your due date' errr how aboutyou be in agony every day and see how you cope?!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Why do people have to make unhelpful comments on facebook?! Someone has put 'chill out you've got a week til your due date' errr how aboutyou be in agony every day and see how you cope?!

I saw that! They just don't understand do they?


----------



## Pixxie

Ness people keep saying things like that to me too, drives me nuts! 

Also 'Have you not had the baby yet?' :dohh: xx


----------



## YoungNImum

> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Being engaged doesn't mean anything really hun let her have her pathetic say! Babies can engage a day before labour or at 25 weeks.
> 
> My cousins gf is due 2 weeks after me and is being induced tomorrow due to her baby estimating to be large, my gran couldn't wait to rub it in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Why do people feel the need to do that? Yes she may be having her baby early but shes got a higher chance of needing a section and her baby needing help because there making it come out before its ready, no one ever brags about that bit!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Well how stupid as YoungNImum says - its NOT a freaking race!! Its about getting healthy babies and healthy Mums and if Caitlyn has to stay in there till 42 weeks to be healthy then so be it
> 
> People say the stupidest things at times - especially women who have been there and should know better. Grrrrrrr :growlmad:
> 
> Well, im dyed, washed, scrubbed, make up is slapped on and im perfumed up! You wouldnt have thought going out to lunch was such a big deal! :rofl: - Its weird having makeup on - its been weeks since ive bothered doing more than shoving on some moisturiser.
> 
> Mizzr xxClick to expand...Click to expand...

Iv always said id prefer to go the full 40 weeks then i no my baby boy or girl will be safe, i just dont understand why she thinks she has ro rub it in, i dont really care aslong as her baby boy is born safe then thats the main thing, just makes me angry :growlmad:



KellyC75 said:


> Hi my lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> :pink:Our beautiful Daughter Meadow was safely delivered at 10.28am on Monday 6th December weighing a healthy 8lb 10oz :baby:
> 
> I tried to update you whilst in hospital, but the internet wasnt working! :dohh: I came home the next day, but have been totally exausted!
> 
> She looks just like her Big Brother...We are all totally in love with her:cloud9:

Congrats what a amazing name :hugs:



Kerrieann said:


> Hi girls I'm at the birthing center and 4cm, contractions are every 3 -4 mins and really painfull now, gotta wait a couple of hours and can get in pool! Can't wait to get in it, will try and update when I can but am on phone lol hope ur all ok xx

:happydance:



gailybaby said:


> Just to let you know ladies, my daughter was born 3rd December at 36 plus 5 days birth weight is 2.205kg's and she is gorgeous! :)

congrats on your little girl :thumbup:



lozzy21 said:


> Kerri has had her baby
> 
> Kerrie Ann
> and sam are very excited to announce the arrival of our baby son jude paul, born at 2.40pm weighing a very healthy 9.12lbs!!

yay at long last im sure kerrie is well pleased cant wait to hear what she thought of the water :hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

Hey guys.... Im still here and waiting! Cant believe its my due date tomorrow. Getting sick of calls, texts n people talking about it in general. Proper grumpy cow haha!!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks girls was wondering if it was just me over reacting but she's only 16 weeks pregnant with her first so has no place to judge! Can't waitvtil she's in our shoes! 

Aw ducky I hope labour starts for you hun I'm just gonna ignore any texts or messages I get asking if she's here yet how thick can people be?! Sure you'd tell them if so! 

Accidentally ate some pinkish chicken earlier and my guts feel all overcrhe place hope I don't throw up :(


----------



## Mincholada

ladies, firstly CONGRATS to all you newly baked mummies!!! such lovely names, weights and pictures! makes me so excited to meet mine! :)

i'm still here, 2 days til due date and nothing happening. i'm surprisingly patient so far and don't expect her anytime soon. my mum called today to wish me a happy due date as she's soooo convinced it'll happen on time, as both me and my brother were on time... she then went on saying that she only knows of one person who ever went "over" and that she never heard of the 42 week term... we then chatted a little bit and i told her about baby's hiccups and she hadn't heard of unborn babies hiccuping before either... oooh great! :dohh:

i'm more than convinced now to not have her attend my birth. it'll just stress me. they fly in on sunday and then they can enjoy their florida vacation and come see me before labor starts and once LO is out (that is if she makes it before they leave again).

had midwife appointment yesterday, but my midwife was in naples on the florida gulfcoast attending a birth, so i was attended by a nurse midwife that usually takes care of the hospital patients of the OBGYN and not the birth center patients in that doctor's office. was quite unhappy about that, as i had some questions for my MW and couldn't ask them plus this MW doesn't know my story, so she ended the appointment with "have A LOT of sex now...". well, love to, but i'm single and it's not the same! :nope:

got some stuff done now i'm off work and all of a sudden, FOB contacted me by email asking about me, baby, due date bla bla. will see how that will continue.

today was not that great then. my german friend that wants to attend my birth and also recently fell pregnant, had an ultrasound done today at 10 weeks and unfortunately, there was NO BABY :cry:. she somehow had a funny feeling all along, but it still hit her hard of course. there was only the sac visible with nothing in it. the tech called the doc and the doc gave some comfort and said they could scrape it out right away or let the body try to do it naturally. she opted for naturally and has now 2 weeks. i went over to her house in the afternoon and we cried a little together and then i kept her occupied with grocery shopping before her hubby came back from work. i feel soooooo bad for her, as she's got all us pregnant mummy-cows around her (me, another german friend, her SIL) and she so wanted a baby and was so happy that it happened in the first month trying. :cry:
she does however still want to be at my birth, so i'm a little relieved as i would've understood if now she wouldn't feel like it, but i would have no other support there, so she'll be of great help. :thumbup:

on a brighter note: bought a bottle of red wine today :happydance: and i think i'm gonna have me a nice glass tomorrow evening while soaking in the bath tub with candles lit and my cafe del mar music playing. whoop! would've done it tonight.... BUT, baby brain forgot that i don't have a wine bottle opener :haha:


hope yall that have not had their babies yet, have something going soon! especially you ness!!! :flower: besides that, patience for all of us! :coffee:


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Jenny

Aw so sorry about your friend :( bless her for still wanting to be at the birth to support you! 

Lol at your mum! It always amazes me how much women didn't know back when we were born and how much they just 'accepted' sometimes ignorance is bliss :haha: 

It's 3.40am here been up since about 1.30am unable to sleep just the pains in my bump again I think it's just the weight of my bump causing tummy pains! 

The bath and red wine sounds lovely too - I had a small glass last night it was lovely!


----------



## ducky1502

I'm so tired right now!!!!!!

Been awake for nearly 2hrs now having 'contractions' every 9/10mins. I dunno if it's the real thing. They feel like intense period pains and some of them feel like they're in my bum and back too. MOST of them are regular but every so often they seem to throw an extra one in for free.

So now I've got up because I keep disturbing OH and I'm sure they will stop now and I will be exhausted all day. I don't even know if it's the real thing or not :( maybe just strong BH?! I have to breathe through them.

Well if my theory and timing is right my next one should be here within the next min or so........


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ooh Zoe maybe this is it for you, esp after your "show" yesterday!!! Hope so, good luck


----------



## ducky1502

Whilst I was in bed it was all quite regular and painful but now I've got up it's not regular really anymore :( greeeeeeeeeeeat so just get to spend a day exhausted for no reason!


----------



## cho

morning girls :hi:
Well today due date for me and zoe, but no signs for me, sorry zoe im slightly jealous lol.
I hope this is the real thing for you, it can become irregular anyway hun, just keep moving your body wants to do something.
My carpal tunnel is really bad at night now, i had another really bad sleep!
my right hand is killing me :(
Hope everyobe is ok, Kerries little boy Jude is soo sweet! I am dying to meet mine :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Happy due date charlotte and zoe.

Zoe - it sounds like early labour to me - I had that for 3 days with Mollie. Take some paracetamol and see if you can have nap. X x 

Jenny - sorry about your friend hun x x 

Louise sounds like she's not too far off from her status on fb. Exciting! X


----------



## ducky1502

Coming about every 9mins n lasting about 45secs. Have to get up to shower etc v soon ready for my mw appt so will see what happens then. Reckon it will stop :(


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> Coming about every 9mins n lasting about 45secs. Have to get up to shower etc v soon ready for my mw appt so will see what happens then. Reckon it will stop :(

whoo :happydance: your mw will hopefully check your cervix see if your dilating, i hope this is it for you hun xx


----------



## Mizze

Minch hon :hugs: for you and your friend - I had that happen twice last year and its devestating. Amazingly courageous that she still wants to help with the birth. xx




ducky1502 said:


> Coming about every 9mins n lasting about 45secs. Have to get up to shower etc v soon ready for my mw appt so will see what happens then. Reckon it will stop :(

Fingers crossed Ducky.

Congrats on d-day for you and Charlotte.

Looks like Louise is in labour too. :happydance::happydance:

DH gave LO a kiss this morning and told her to hurry up! I wish I have a feeling im in for another month..... 

38 weeks for me. 

No news on Wishing yet. 

Anyone else's hands feel tight and swollen -Im still wearing my rings (cant get em off though) but my hands feel really tight since yesterday.

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Zoe that's what I was like yesterday morning soon as I got up they went but came back later on hoping that with the browny discharge you had though and given you're due I really hope it's something for you honey!! 

Charlotte my carpal tunnel is awful now specially at night it's so numb and tingly! 

Happy new week for those starting a new one 39 weeks for me had pains again but not holding my breath don't think it'll happen yet. Think that dodgy chicken has upset my tummy it's been gurgly and farty and pooy all night sorry lol

Xx


----------



## sammiwry

Jenny sorry to hear about your friend.

Happy due date charlotte and Ducky!

Happy 39 weeks ness! Lets hope Ava and madden make there appearance soon!


----------



## Nessicle

you too Sammi! Come on babies!! 

I feel like I have itching inside my uterus is that even possible :haha:?!


----------



## sammiwry

Yes we need more babies!!

No idea on the itching though how bizarre!


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> you too Sammi! Come on babies!!
> 
> I feel like I have itching inside my uterus is that even possible :haha:?!

hehehe maybe ava is giving you a tickle, omg i look like crap today i have done for the last week i look ill!
Think i may go on another cleaning frenzy i need to take my mind of it being due date :)


----------



## sazhuddy13

hi all, i went to see the consultant yesterday and all is well. i am having a sweep on tuesday and if that does not work i will be induced on thursday. so i have got a busy week next week if nothing happens in the meantime but at least i know what is going to happen now and when. i was late with my other 2 children my daughter was 11 days overdue and my son was 10 days overdue.x


----------



## sammiwry

Charlotte you've still got til midnight before your overdue.

Saz, least you know you've got a max of a week til you meet your lo!


----------



## Nessicle

lol Charlotte maybe she is :haha: bless her, these babies must be so fed up in there too crammed in like sardines! 

What on earth was God thinking when he designed pregnancy to last 40/42 weeks....?! 

Hi Sazhuddy! hope your sweep works! My mw said my NHS wont induce until 14 days overdue how shitty is that?! its stupid how some NHS works in different ways!


----------



## sammiwry

No idea ness, but I hate to say it, it's one way you can tell god is a man!


----------



## sazhuddy13

sammiwry said:


> Charlotte you've still got til midnight before your overdue.
> 
> Saz, least you know you've got a max of a week til you meet your lo!

i know and i hope it goes really quick now as we are all really excited about meeting her.x


----------



## sazhuddy13

Nessicle said:


> lol Charlotte maybe she is :haha: bless her, these babies must be so fed up in there too crammed in like sardines!
> 
> What on earth was God thinking when he designed pregnancy to last 40/42 weeks....?!
> 
> Hi Sazhuddy! hope your sweep works! My mw said my NHS wont induce until 14 days overdue how shitty is that?! its stupid how some NHS works in different ways!

hi i had a sweep with my son and he was born the day after so fx this will be the same as i am not looking forward to being induced. they will not leave me longer than 41 weeks as my son was 10lb 1oz when he was born so they told me they do not want to leave me with this one. it is really crap that all these different hospitals have such different policies with being induced. it was like the midwife yesterday said she was happy to give me a sweep but the consultant said no. roll on tuesday lol.x


----------



## xkirstyx

morning :kiss:

jenny im so sorry about ur friend :cry: and omg i cant beleave it is our due date tomorrow :happydance:

happy d day to charlotte and zoe :happydance:

zoe sounds good hunny hopefully things pick up and you have your baby soon :baby:

xxxxxx


----------



## cho

what time is zoes mw app?


----------



## GoogilyBear

morning girlies 

My friend anber has had her little boy called finley :) dont know much about it yet but i will know more soon :)

Me and OH aint getting on too well again, only because this week he has been off and has spent nearly all day everyday with me, and hes so grumpy and has ago at me if i moan in the slightest about being in pain :/

our coboards really are bare all we have in is some bread and butter, and he wont go food shopping because he thinks we have lots in the freezer when we dont. He seems to think i can make a full dinner to my lunch for example an entire pizza and chips, or family size lasange.. but its such a waste making it for me when i only eat a tiny portion of it :/

so no food shopping fo rus and a week of eating off bread for me :/ urghh i hate him for not understanding that i need to eat aswell. I so hope when it comes to making his pack lunch for work on monday he realises just what we havent got.

Urgghhh men in general!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

aww congrats to ur friend googily! sorry ur OH is being a pain just now! me and my OH are the same when we are together 24/7 for a few days. hope he opends his eyes and gets u ur food xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

I've just started doing the online asda shop to be delivered next weekend and eeeeekkkkk!!! its nearly £250 already!


----------



## sammiwry

Haha anouka! I was stapling the receipts at work before I got moved off of dot com and some of the totals for July was jaw dropping! Least you've got an excuse that it's Christmas!


----------



## Nut_Shake

HELLOOOOOOOOOO!

I'm so sorry everyone, i'm so crap on here. I struggle to keep up in here anymore, there's always something going on so i have to run away then by the time i get back i have no idea whats going on so end up not saying anything!!

I hope you're all ok xxxxxxxxx

Babies are so sweet, keeping me so busy right now! I've just put up some pics in 3rd tri but those of you on my fb have seen them already!

I am having such a problem with breastfeeding, well not the feeding, the amount im producing!! I could feed my whole road with it! Its leaking out to the point of soaking through several pads, towels etc and its really getting me down as any sleep i am trying to catch im not getting due to my boobs leaking through everything (you can read my whole problem in the Breastfeeding forum, i am so in need of help i cant tell you :() xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ducky1502

Im home and gutted. To start with it was a male mw!!!! He practically butchered me. But he said he couldnt reach my cervix at all and baby wont b making an appearance anytime soon. He pulled oyt a huge amount of bloody show. I was in tears it hurt so much n i didnt even have a sweep!! Booked for another next fri but dont think i want it.


----------



## WILSMUM

sammiwry said:


> Haha anouka! I was stapling the receipts at work before I got moved off of dot com and some of the totals for July was jaw dropping! Least you've got an excuse that it's Christmas!

thing is not really ordered anything christmassy on it bar a few bottles of wine, we get the turkey from the local butchers and DH has already got the rest of the xmas booze!!! i really don't know what i've ordered and why its soo much, think i might have to have a check through it before i actually put the order through!!! sure theres prob some more bits that DH'll want to add to it!!



Aww hun so sorry u had such a rubbish mw appointment :hug:


----------



## lozzy21

Nat want to send some milk my way? i cant make enough lol

Zoe, dont listen to that bit about baby coming no time soon, iv has soooo many friends told the same thing and had their babys a few days later.


----------



## xkirstyx

aw zoe im gutted for you hunny :( so sorry it didnt go well! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## ducky1502

I feel so deflated. Its funny how i can reach my cervix but he cant... He even said he had a much better reach than most midwives. Just read my notes.... Posterior cervix, unable to reach. Im about as flat as a pancake now lol.


----------



## cho

ahh zoe sorry that wasnt a nice experience, im not sure if i would have had a male to start with, they dont know how things are for us down there.
Not saying they cant do there jobn but its impossible for them to ever know how it fills to be "butchered" down there.
Regarding him saying you wont be having baby anytime soon, its a load of shit!!
I know many told the sme, even my mw was the 1st to say that too, she also said about her with a baby being engaged she said she has felt may womens pelvis and thought baby is only 1/5 engaged and then do an in ternal and can feel the head so it doesnt mean much.
Dont feel dissapointed hun, baby will be with you sooner than you think, i feel like that too and i did when she wouldnt sweep me wednesday but remember that it will happen and look how long we have waited soo far :hugs: i know how you feel but try not to let it get you down x


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> No idea ness, but I hate to say it, it's one way you can tell god is a man!

:rofl: yeah good point! 



sazhuddy13 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> lol Charlotte maybe she is :haha: bless her, these babies must be so fed up in there too crammed in like sardines!
> 
> What on earth was God thinking when he designed pregnancy to last 40/42 weeks....?!
> 
> Hi Sazhuddy! hope your sweep works! My mw said my NHS wont induce until 14 days overdue how shitty is that?! its stupid how some NHS works in different ways!
> 
> hi i had a sweep with my son and he was born the day after so fx this will be the same as i am not looking forward to being induced. they will not leave me longer than 41 weeks as my son was 10lb 1oz when he was born so they told me they do not want to leave me with this one. it is really crap that all these different hospitals have such different policies with being induced. it was like the midwife yesterday said she was happy to give me a sweep but the consultant said no. roll on tuesday lol.xClick to expand...

wowzers little chunk hey?! you dont want to have to have a big baby again definitely I hope the sweep works for you :flower: x



Nut_Shake said:


> HELLOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> I'm so sorry everyone, i'm so crap on here. I struggle to keep up in here anymore, there's always something going on so i have to run away then by the time i get back i have no idea whats going on so end up not saying anything!!
> 
> I hope you're all ok xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Babies are so sweet, keeping me so busy right now! I've just put up some pics in 3rd tri but those of you on my fb have seen them already!
> 
> I am having such a problem with breastfeeding, well not the feeding, the amount im producing!! I could feed my whole road with it! Its leaking out to the point of soaking through several pads, towels etc and its really getting me down as any sleep i am trying to catch im not getting due to my boobs leaking through everything (you can read my whole problem in the Breastfeeding forum, i am so in need of help i cant tell you :() xxxxxxxxx

Aw sorry you're having a rotten time breastfeeding honey :hugs: I bet its so frustrating producing so much! The GP clinics run breastfeeding groups can yoiu get to one of those? You might be able to get some good advice? I hope it settles for you honey. 

Twins are so gorgeous loving the piccie today of them in their snowsuits he he! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

ducky1502 said:


> Im home and gutted. To start with it was a male mw!!!! He practically butchered me. But he said he couldnt reach my cervix at all and baby wont b making an appearance anytime soon. He pulled oyt a huge amount of bloody show. I was in tears it hurt so much n i didnt even have a sweep!! Booked for another next fri but dont think i want it.

ouch!!! aw hun like Charlotte says dont listen to him - I had a friend who's cervix was 'unfavourable' for a sweep and her waters went the next day so anything can happen :flower: dont feel too deflated, hope you're not too sore, maybe get a nice soothing bath xx


----------



## xkirstyx

argh i have really bad acid reflux :,(


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey so we are upto 32 babies now aint we?

Mizzie- my hands have been feeling abit tight latly but havnt noticed my feet being swollen or anything, im going to mention my hands to MW on wednesday as everytime i go and see her she always asks anyway. 

Im in the mood for some cheese on toast so just waiting for OH to come back from walking the dogs and he can make me some lol

we have almost finished the living room in the house justthe main wall to paint which i got the name wrong its ruby scarlet not scarlet ruby lol And then we can get the sofa and chair in, got the fridge\freezer the other day so just a washer to get now.

Iv woken up this morning feeling refreshed a wonder how long it will last?


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw ducky, men can be so rough anyway, did it not feel odd it being a male?


----------



## lozzy21

The male doctor i had, considering he had hands like shovels was realy gentle.


----------



## sammiwry

Sorry to hear your appointment didn't go well Ducky :-(


----------



## Pixxie

Ducky I don't see how he couldn't reach when you can get a finger in yourself? I'm also inclined to say don't listen to him! xxx


----------



## ducky1502

It didnt really bother me it was a he tbh. A female mw was there and so was my OH who held my hand lol. Well funnily enough i tried to reach and can reach my cervix and personally think im about 1cm but it is very high. I wasnt expecting anyone to say he was going to come now but telling an overtired pregnant person it 'wont b anytime soon' was such a blow! Feeling a bit better now.


----------



## WILSMUM

A Dr at hospital told me once that they take the extra large gloves out of the boxes and put them in the small size glove dispenser on the wall so as not to scare new mums to be!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

I looked and his were from the large box haha.


----------



## ducky1502

N even then he struggled to get them on!


----------



## WILSMUM

Just saw an advert for a JML Crazy Critter dog toy and thought of you and Rox Sammi! It doesn't have any stuffing!!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

OUch!!!


----------



## Pixxie

WILSMUM said:


> A Dr at hospital told me once that they take the extra large gloves out of the boxes and put them in the small size glove dispenser on the wall so as not to scare new mums to be!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## Mizze

WILSMUM said:


> I've just started doing the online asda shop to be delivered next weekend and eeeeekkkkk!!! its nearly £250 already!

I made the mistake of actually GOING to Tesco - bugger that - 1 and 3/4 hours and £125 later, Im shattered! Its either online or DH is doing it from now. My back is killing me and my bump HURTS! With having to go to a couple of other shops I spent all morning out and im too tired now to think about putting the shopping away. 



Nut_Shake said:


> HELLOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> I'm so sorry everyone, i'm so crap on here. I struggle to keep up in here anymore, there's always something going on so i have to run away then by the time i get back i have no idea whats going on so end up not saying anything!!
> 
> I hope you're all ok xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Babies are so sweet, keeping me so busy right now! I've just put up some pics in 3rd tri but those of you on my fb have seen them already!
> 
> I am having such a problem with breastfeeding, well not the feeding, the amount im producing!! I could feed my whole road with it! Its leaking out to the point of soaking through several pads, towels etc and its really getting me down as any sleep i am trying to catch im not getting due to my boobs leaking through everything (you can read my whole problem in the Breastfeeding forum, i am so in need of help i cant tell you :() xxxxxxxxx

Nat! Hello :wave: lovely to hear from you. Im sorry you are struggling -well not struggling exactly - with the breast feeding. Are you expressing at all? My mw said you can store milk for 3 months in a freezer. Or you can donate it to milk banks I think. 



ducky1502 said:


> Im home and gutted. To start with it was a male mw!!!! He practically butchered me. But he said he couldnt reach my cervix at all and baby wont b making an appearance anytime soon. He pulled oyt a huge amount of bloody show. I was in tears it hurt so much n i didnt even have a sweep!! Booked for another next fri but dont think i want it.

Ouch - oh hon. Cannot understand why you can reach it and he cant!! Surely if you are having a bloody show you cant be too far away from labour. 



xkirstyx said:


> argh i have really bad acid reflux :,(

Oh hon I truly truly sympathise. 



WILSMUM said:


> Just saw an advert for a JML Crazy Critter dog toy and thought of you and Rox Sammi! It doesn't have any stuffing!!!!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I saw that the other day and thought exactly the same thing! 

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

we always do our shopping online - i can't trust DH to go alone - he'd come back having spent a fortue with loads of lovely yummy unessential things and it was stressful enough with just a 5 year old in tow!!!!

I usually spend £170ish every 4 weeks but then thats all our store cupboard and meat stuff for the month so all we have to get locally is milk and fresh fruit and veg when we need it! But what with formula, nappies and christmas gooides this months gonna be an expensive one!!!!


Mmmm think i'm gonna have to up Ailsas bottles to 5ozs! But the recommended feeds on the back of the tin says 5oz and 5 feeds at 2 months! Shes not even 1 month old yet!!!


----------



## sammiwry

WILSMUM said:


> Just saw an advert for a JML Crazy Critter dog toy and thought of you and Rox Sammi! It doesn't have any stuffing!!!!!

We've seen them! I dont think shed play with it as the only doggy toy she plays with is her kong but that usually has a treat in it, the rest of her toys are bits of rope Dh had from work. On the subject of fluff, tatty is away in a cupboard and she doesn't seem to miss him.


----------



## Mizze

I didnt even have meat in my shop - we get that from the butchers and there was only a very small number of christmas things

I am guilty of stocking up my store cupboard though - I think we would have enough to withstand a 2 month seige!

Also got the M&S dine in for two for tomorrow night - yumm!

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

My store cupboard has lots of tuna and soup with not a lot else


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze said:


> Minch hon :hugs: for you and your friend - I had that happen twice last year and its devestating. Amazingly courageous that she still wants to help with the birth. xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Coming about every 9mins n lasting about 45secs. Have to get up to shower etc v soon ready for my mw appt so will see what happens then. Reckon it will stop :(
> 
> Fingers crossed Ducky.
> 
> Congrats on d-day for you and Charlotte.
> 
> Looks like Louise is in labour too. :happydance::happydance:
> 
> DH gave LO a kiss this morning and told her to hurry up! I wish I have a feeling im in for another month.....
> 
> 38 weeks for me.
> 
> No news on Wishing yet.
> 
> Anyone else's hands feel tight and swollen -Im still wearing my rings (cant get em off though) but my hands feel really tight since yesterday.
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

 Congrats on 38 weeks Mizze!! I have taken my rings off only this week. I needed to put handcream on to get them off. 



ducky1502 said:


> Im home and gutted. To start with it was a male mw!!!! He practically butchered me. But he said he couldnt reach my cervix at all and baby wont b making an appearance anytime soon. He pulled oyt a huge amount of bloody show. I was in tears it hurt so much n i didnt even have a sweep!! Booked for another next fri but dont think i want it.

 so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Lenka

Hi Girls. Well, I had my second sweep today, now patiently waiting...hopefully it will work like it did for Karrieann:) MW asked me to go into labour so i dont undermine her success rate for setting women off into labour!!! I wish i could :( 
Putting up my Xmas decos and tree today, as wont have time anymore
Induction is Monday...heh.....


----------



## ducky1502

Could i possibly be having just BH but just more intense ones :shrug: causei really dont know anymore. My tummy goes tight like BH but i get intense period pains that spread round to my lower back and sometimes even my bum. I have to breathe through them. But the midwife seemed so sure that baby wasnt on his way anytime soon. OH thensuggested that maybe they are just BH. But i thought i had been having BH for weeeeeeks, tummy goes hard, sometimes take my breath away but arent painfilf


----------



## ducky1502

That last word is supposed to say painful lol.


----------



## cho

Ducky are they becoming more intense, if its labour they will become more intense, more frequent, so if you have been having them since this morning they should well eb progressing if its labour, if its not it could be false labour hun i had that for a week before i had Bradley xx


----------



## ducky1502

They are starting to get worse but i dont think its proper labour. Il be happy with false labour so long as they arent just your bog standard BH because id be upset then lol.


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi girls! :hi: Well as you all know my lil man Jude arrived yesterday at 2.40 pm weighing 9.12lbs and with NO PAIN RELIEF!!!! Im mad yes lol, but had 1 puff of gas and air and hated it this time so said no and was so far along i couldnt have anything else, it fooking hurt like hell lol but managed to escape with the tares or scratches :thumbup: He got stuck for 3 minuted so his lil face was blue and swollen all day yesterday and is only just getting pink today but his eyes are still really swollen :cry: Should clear up soon. My after pain are horrendous, i heard that with ur second you get them but thought they would feel like mild contractions, they dont! They hurt alot!! Nearly called an ambulance early as was crying in pain :cry: But taking lots of painkillers now. Jude is breastfeeding but is a very hungry boy and was latched from 12am to 5am last night!!! But then slept till midday!

So i need to know updates for front page, any more babies??? if so gimme the info lol:happydance::thumbup::flower:


----------



## GoogilyBear

Awwh kerri he sounds lovely :)

so jelous of all these new mummies lol.

ive a question i think may well be stupid but ah well what the heck haha.

when your waters break.. do you feel any lighter? or does your bump feel emptyier..?
cos atm i spose it kinda "wobbles" but when your waters break and theres just LO... whats it feel like?
hmm lol.
xx


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> Hi girls! :hi: Well as you all know my lil man Jude arrived yesterday at 2.40 pm weighing 9.12lbs and with NO PAIN RELIEF!!!! Im mad yes lol, but had 1 puff of gas and air and hated it this time so said no and was so far along i couldnt have anything else, it fooking hurt like hell lol but managed to escape with the tares or scratches :thumbup: He got stuck for 3 minuted so his lil face was blue and swollen all day yesterday and is only just getting pink today but his eyes are still really swollen :cry: Should clear up soon. My after pain are horrendous, i heard that with ur second you get them but thought they would feel like mild contractions, they dont! They hurt alot!! Nearly called an ambulance early as was crying in pain :cry: But taking lots of painkillers now. Jude is breastfeeding but is a very hungry boy and was latched from 12am to 5am last night!!! But then slept till midday!
> 
> So i need to know updates for front page, any more babies??? if so gimme the info lol:happydance::thumbup::flower:

well done Kerrie thats great about pain relief!
Poor little boy being swollen, and thought he looked a hurgry little boy in your photo lol, chomping on his hand haah.
what did they do when he got stuck and did you have him in water, was it good? xxx Kerrie is it easier with your 2nd lol xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Charlotte i cant tell you how much easier it is!!! It was unbelievable even tho i could feel everything it was amazing! Had him in the water which was lovely too, i was only in the water for 20 mins tho so didnt feel any relief from it so would advise you too get in pool earlier, but the only reason i didnt is coz i was 4cm at 11.30am and they said leave it a couple of hours till ur more dialted but at 2pm my waters broke and then the contractions were really painful and one after the other so jumped in the pool and pushed him for 10 mins!! When he was stuck they just kept telling me to push, they dont touch you there, they like you to push the whole body our urself to prevent tearing which it did!

And the labour was less then half mine was with Jake!


----------



## cho

brilliant you give me hope :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Well done Kerrie! No pain relief is fab isn't it? You feel every bit of the baby bein born! Bless him bein swollen though! Hopefully his eyes will be better soon! He looks so cuddly!


----------



## cho

have you after pains gone now?


----------



## cho

nikki-lou25 said:


> Well done Kerrie! No pain relief is fab isn't it? You feel every but if the baby bein born! Bless him bein swollen though! Hopefully his eyes will be better soon! He looks so cuddly!

Nikki did you have bad afterpains?


----------



## Kerrieann

Mine are really bad, im taking quiet alot of painkillers but the midwife said i was trying to do too much by tidying my bedroom and putting washing on :blush: she said ive made them worse! woops :-(


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yeah they were pretty strong for a few days :( midwife told me to take paracetemol religiously every 4 hours to keep them as pain free as poss!


----------



## ducky1502

You ladies are saints for having 2 babies... I swear this will be my only one lol.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I had contractions when placenta was comin too which I didn't get with Aimee?! Ur 2nd time is so different!


----------



## nikki-lou25

ducky1502 said:


> You ladies are saints for having 2 babies... I swear this will be my only one lol.

I'd honestly hand on heart do it again tomorrow!


----------



## cho

how is jake with jude ?
Hope the pains go fast for you,i never had afterpains:wacko:
Ducky once u have bubs in your arms you will say the same u would do it all over again and again!


----------



## Kerrieann

My placenta was the same size as jude and took me 55mins to push out,i nearly got put in an ambulance to get transferred to theatre to get it taking out! It was well painful and the contractions were the same as the ones when trying to push jude out! I had gas and air for delivering the placenta and thats it! wierd as i didnt even notice mine come out with jake!!


----------



## Kerrieann

Jakes brill with him, hes so in love with him already! he just wants to cuddle and kiss him all the time and keeps singing to him!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Did u have a natural 3rd stage Kerrie? Or did u ave syntometrin jab?


----------



## Kerrieann

i had the jab, did you?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yeah I had it too, I was gonna go natural but kinda worried about bleedin too much or placenta gettin stuck so I asked for it. Only took 8 mins for me but contractions were just weird!

I need to get on pc to do birth story really


----------



## Kerrieann

wow 8 mins is great! Would love to read ur story nikki :thumbup:


----------



## xkirstyx

yay congrats kerrie ur labour sounds amazing i cant wait for mine now! 

me and jack went to sleep and have just woke up! ooops well i would like to go into labour 2night since i think ill be up all night anyway lol!


----------



## nikki-lou25

https://www.babyandbump.com/home-natural-birthing/357322-home-birth-photos-13.html#post8157883

I just posted some pics on there :) I'll try n do birth story this weekend :happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

Im sick of breathing and moaning through contractions... My spine feels like its going to snap! I wish it would either turn into labour or piss off! Taken paracetemol n it hasnt helped at all :( what the hell am i going to be like in real labour?!?!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Sounds like ur in early labour to me hun! Maybe the mw pokin around has triggered somethin?


----------



## xkirstyx

aww zoe iv been getting the same for a week now the pain is unreal really hope urs turns into labour!!! 

iv got really bad backpain its driving me crazy!


----------



## sammiwry

I keep getting a sensation of my stomach being squeezed and then releasing from the top down :-s feels weird. It's not like my bh as normally my stomach goes hard and then releases


----------



## YoungNImum

Kerrieann said:


> Hi girls! :hi: Well as you all know my lil man Jude arrived yesterday at 2.40 pm weighing 9.12lbs and with NO PAIN RELIEF!!!! Im mad yes lol, but had 1 puff of gas and air and hated it this time so said no and was so far along i couldnt have anything else, it fooking hurt like hell lol but managed to escape with the tares or scratches :thumbup: He got stuck for 3 minuted so his lil face was blue and swollen all day yesterday and is only just getting pink today but his eyes are still really swollen :cry: Should clear up soon. My after pain are horrendous, i heard that with ur second you get them but thought they would feel like mild contractions, they dont! They hurt alot!! Nearly called an ambulance early as was crying in pain :cry: But taking lots of painkillers now. Jude is breastfeeding but is a very hungry boy and was latched from 12am to 5am last night!!! But then slept till midday!
> 
> So i need to know updates for front page, any more babies??? if so gimme the info lol:happydance::thumbup::flower:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
I cant wait to see pic of your little man, What did you think of the water, im really keen on having a water birth one of my older sisters had her 3rd child in the water and she said she wish's she'd had the older two in the water aswell. But everone is different.


----------



## ducky1502

How did i go from a very well, happy pregnant person to this in 12hrs?!?!?!! I need to stop whinging lol.


----------



## Nessicle

Ducky that's what I've been like every day for about 5 hours a time since 37 weeks can you understand why I'm fed up lol :haha: I get period pains and backache and mega strong BH's I have to breath through it :( so fed up of false labour! Hope it's the real thing for you x


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrie your birth sounds amazing you girls who do it natural deserve a medal! 

I'm gonna do what I can with just gas and air then have an epi for active labour! 

I wonder how Wishing is Mizze have you heard from her?


----------



## cho

Kerrieann said:


> Jakes brill with him, hes so in love with him already! he just wants to cuddle and kiss him all the time and keeps singing to him!

Thats brilliant, bet he is very proud, jake looks so chuffed in the pics, but he is always smiling anyway lol


nikki-lou25 said:


> Did u have a natural 3rd stage Kerrie? Or did u ave syntometrin jab?

I didnt have the injection with Bradley cos i had a low lying placenta and it was at the bottom anyway so she pulled it which was gross cos the cord snapped and i had white stockings on from my epi which was covered in blood cos the cord snapped :wacko:


Kerrieann said:


> wow 8 mins is great! Would love to read ur story nikki :thumbup:

i pushed mine straight out


nikki-lou25 said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/home-natural-birthing/357322-home-birth-photos-13.html#post8157883
> 
> I just posted some pics on there :) I'll try n do birth story this weekend :happydance:

ahh they look lovely!!


ducky1502 said:


> Im sick of breathing and moaning through contractions... My spine feels like its going to snap! I wish it would either turn into labour or piss off! Taken paracetemol n it hasnt helped at all :( what the hell am i going to be like in real labour?!?!

Zoe you shouldnt be in pain with BH so sounds more like labour? if your in agony i would call your mw


----------



## nikki-lou25

ducky1502 said:


> How did i go from a very well, happy pregnant person to this in 12hrs?!?!?!! I need to stop whinging lol.

You're not whining! U carry on voicing how u feel if if makes you feel any better!


----------



## hopeful 39er

Monday I am having a planned c-section. It's been a long road. Two miscarriages in a row and being 40 has held me back a little. Now I am nearing the end of this road and will hold my baby in my arms Monday. So excited. I wish all the ladies out there good luck and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Nessicle

My BH's are painful everyday but it never progresses just stops...:shrug:


----------



## xkirstyx

good luck for monday hopeful! xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

ness im the same hunny!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ness I still think it's much braver to want an epidural! You might surprise yourself & not need one!


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> My BH's are painful everyday but it never progresses just stops...:shrug:

but your see a diff between BH and contractions with pain!


----------



## Nessicle

Kirsty they never used be painful didyours? Mine have got painful in the last 3 weeks or so bloody false labour is soul destroying! 

Lol Nikki maybe but I doubt it knowing me ha ha I need paracetamol if I stub my toe :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

c.holdway said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> My BH's are painful everyday but it never progresses just stops...:shrug:
> 
> but your see a diff between BH and contractions with pain!Click to expand...

Every night i think 'this is it' but after a few hours I'm like ok it's not cos the pain is the same and hasn't progressed or got closer together dives me insane! I'm in tears every night feel like a right wuss!


----------



## xkirstyx

no i feel mine get worse everyday but then just stop :(


----------



## cho

i feel periody and feel my stomach sometimes tighten but i am never in agony!
My labour started with period pains, so sometimes i question it, like tonight im getting them quite a lot but my BH just feels like my stomach tightens


----------



## ducky1502

Il probably feel better and happier after a good nights sleep :)


----------



## cho

I hope so zoe :hugs:


----------



## GoogilyBear

So what does your bump feel like after you loose your waters? do you feel lighter or something..? it must feel odd when its just baby in there :s


----------



## nikki-lou25

I didn't really notice a difference googily?!


----------



## cho

me neither, but i wasnt active in labour so dont know if that would amke a difference


----------



## Nessicle

I hope it's labour for you ducky though with your bloody show yesterday it sounds promising! 

Mum said to me I'll just know the difference when i do go into labour so I'm banking on that :haha:


----------



## Mizze

Kerrieann said:


> Hi girls! :hi: Well as you all know my lil man Jude arrived yesterday at 2.40 pm weighing 9.12lbs and with NO PAIN RELIEF!!!! Im mad yes lol, but had 1 puff of gas and air and hated it this time so said no and was so far along i couldnt have anything else, it fooking hurt like hell lol but managed to escape with the tares or scratches :thumbup: He got stuck for 3 minuted so his lil face was blue and swollen all day yesterday and is only just getting pink today but his eyes are still really swollen :cry: Should clear up soon. My after pain are horrendous, i heard that with ur second you get them but thought they would feel like mild contractions, they dont! They hurt alot!! Nearly called an ambulance early as was crying in pain :cry: But taking lots of painkillers now. Jude is breastfeeding but is a very hungry boy and was latched from 12am to 5am last night!!! But then slept till midday!
> 
> *So i need to know updates for front page, any more babies??? if so gimme the info* lol:happydance::thumbup::flower:

Kerri -:wave: Hi - sounds like a good labour - We heard from Kelly and Gailybaby - see below. 



Nessicle said:


> Kerrie your birth sounds amazing you girls who do it natural deserve a medal!
> 
> I'm gonna do what I can with just gas and air then have an epi for active labour!
> 
> *I wonder how Wishing is Mizze have you heard from her*?

Nothing - I dont like to text - it seems instrusive. 



hopeful 39er said:


> Monday I am having a planned c-section. It's been a long road. Two miscarriages in a row and being 40 has held me back a little. Now I am nearing the end of this road and will hold my baby in my arms Monday. So excited. I wish all the ladies out there good luck and Happy Holidays!

Hi hopeful - its amazing isnt it thinking we will actually get to the end of this pregnancy! Good luck for Monday!! :hugs:

Kerri - as promised - 



KellyC75 said:


> Hi my lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> :pink:Our beautiful Daughter Meadow was safely delivered at 10.28am on Monday 6th December weighing a healthy 8lb 10oz :baby:
> 
> I tried to update you whilst in hospital, but the internet wasnt working! :dohh: I came home the next day, but have been totally exausted!
> 
> She looks just like her Big Brother...We are all totally in love with her:cloud9:




gailybaby said:


> Just to let you know ladies, my daughter was born 3rd December at 36 plus 5 days birth weight is 2.205kg's and she is gorgeous! :)

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

ducky1502 said:


> Il probably feel better and happier after a good nights sleep :)

Aw hon :hugs: Hope you have a better day tomorrow - OR that you go into real labour.

Heavy but very lazy bump today. She was going nuts last night - At one point I thought she was literally going to push my belly button out (I still have quite an Inny) It WAS a scene from Alien. But today - very quiet - enough movement not to be really worried but little compared to yesterday. I hate it when she does this :nope:

Mizze xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

My waters broke at 8cm with Aimee so didn't notice any feeling different, but the ctx got stronger once they'd broke! Then this time they broke before I'd even had a contraction! The labour was more intense but think that's the speed it picked up rather than no waters!


----------



## xkirstyx

mizze my baby was really active last night i mean crazy active and hardly had any movement 2day! mw said to me yesterday that it is also i sign of going into labour soon as baby is resting before it all starts?!


----------



## xkirstyx

i cant remember feeling any different when i lost my waters with jack but i was off my head on diamorphine lol


----------



## Mizze

nikki-lou25 said:


> My waters broke at 8cm with Aimee so didn't notice any feeling different, but the ctx got stronger once they'd broke! Then this time they broke before I'd even had a contraction! The labour was more intense but think that's the speed it picked up rather than no waters!

Nikki just saw your birth photos - fantastic! 



xkirstyx said:


> mizze my baby was really active last night i mean crazy active and hardly had any movement 2day! mw said to me yesterday that it is also i sign of going into labour soon as baby is resting before it all starts?!

Oh I hope so, I really do - but I think my little lady isnt ready yet I have NO other symptoms - no increase of discharge, no tightenings etc. 

FX it does mean that!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

well i dunno whats happening with me baby is very quiet, im having loads of tightning can feel it mostly in my back and my discharge has gone really watery 2day iv had to put a pad on coz i wasnt sure if its my waters. jack is so hyper and jumping all over me so thats really not helping!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

I do miss being pregnant and would love to be pregnant again but don't think I could cope with 3 kids esp with a smaller age gap - its hard work with these 2 and Wil is old enough to sort himself out and is at school all day!!!


Well if an epidural is anything like the spinal I had for my section then I wouldn't have one - the spinal was horrible - was fine having it administered which is what i was really worried about but it made my blood pressure drop and that made me feel really faint and sick to the point I was retching and crying when they brought DH in to me!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oooh noo that doesn't sound nice! 

I'd love to be pregnant again but it's gonna be a while, like years, if at all! Hate the thought but 2 under 2 is enough!


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah best to wait to hear from wishing fx they're all just settling in and shes recovering well from her section! 

Ava isn't quiet at all so don't reckon she'll be here anytime soon! My sister seems to have a feeling it'll be this weekend but doubt I'll be that lucky I can see mime going overdue now but considering I'm 39 weeks now I've only got another week and hopefully I'll be able to have a sweep....trying to stay positive! 

Mizze I think Caitlyn will be here before Ava x


----------



## Pixxie

I've just got back from visiting my friend and her LO in the SCBU, she's such a poorly baby but she's come a long way already. Hopefully she will be ok. 

OH is a right plonker, I'm due in 5 days and he's gone out without his phone :dohh: Hope he's back soon...


----------



## mummyclo

My bump changed when my waters broke, it got a lot smaller and pointier :)


----------



## Nessicle

Oh no Pixxie! Do you know any of his friends numbers in case you do go int labour?


----------



## sammiwry

That's not good pixxie :-(


----------



## Pixxie

No I don't have any of their numbers... In an emergency I could get his mum to go round to their houses and the local though. Just wish he had a bit of common sense :roll: xx


----------



## Nessicle

Could you not get them from his phone?


----------



## Pixxie

I can't find it and the battery is dead! xx


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Could you not get them from his phone?

I like the thinking there ness!


----------



## Nessicle

Oh no Pixxie! What a bugger!!


----------



## sammiwry

Men would lose there heads if they weren't screwed on


----------



## ducky1502

Back to timing contractions... Theyre getting worse. They're really in my back and run down my thighs. Getting so sick of this now!!


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> Back to timing contractions... Theyre getting worse. They're really in my back and run down my thighs. Getting so sick of this now!!

Got my fingers crossed this is it for you!


----------



## Pixxie

Zoe it sounds promising! :dust: xx


----------



## YoungNImum

Good luck Ducky could be your night to meet your baby :D

MIL's friend bought us a present for the baby got it yesterday in the post, OH put it up last night and had great fun haha she got us a mamas&papas activity centre for when he/she is around 7 month.


----------



## cho

Zoe it def sounds like something is going on hun xx


----------



## ducky1502

I'm just so tired and emotional... I don't want this to be it right now :cry: I'm just in so much pain and I keep crying!


----------



## sammiwry

Oo bless you Ducky!


----------



## cho

Zoe have u called your mw, or just go down to the hospital they will be able to trace contractions, atleast you will know and you know the pain is going to something!


----------



## YoungNImum

ducky1502 said:


> I'm just so tired and emotional... I don't want this to be it right now :cry: I'm just in so much pain and I keep crying!

Have nice cuppa tea, an try and get some sleep :hugs: you'll need your energy if its time for the hard work :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

That's perfect advice, try & rest Zoe hun - warm bath etc :hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

OH has gone to get a curry lol... actually feeling very sick but he's starving bless him! Going to keep timing contractions and see what happens... we started ages ago but they got all messed up so I started up a new lot of my phone using a contraction timer I downloaded and only started timing at 8.47 so they're not exactly reliable yet lol. 

No point ringing mw now, I don't have just 1, just random people... hence the male mw I saw today. Will ring labour ward if it continues and I'm getting regular timings.


----------



## Nessicle

Really hope it's for real Zoe try to have a little something to eat - toast or cereal x


----------



## Nessicle

I don't know what to do with myself tonight I'm really bored and at a loss! Tired but too early to go to bed right now,'tv is boring me and I feel really anxious!


----------



## Pixxie

You feeling sick is a good sign! Have a little snack and put your feet up :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pixxie

Lol Ness I just noticed you're a 'BnB Elite' and I'm jealous! :haha:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Zoe feel free to text me if ur fed up my lovely!


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Lol Ness I just noticed you're a 'BnB Elite' and I'm jealous! :haha:

Ha ha just shows what a chatterbox I am! :haha:


----------



## Kerrieann

ooh zoe really hope this is it for you, sounds very promising, are they getting more painfull?


----------



## xkirstyx

fx this is it zoe! xxxxx


----------



## Pixxie

My OH is getting such an ear bashing when he gets in, he left me at half 3 and I have no way of contacting him. For all he knows I could have had the baby so why is he still not back!? :growlmad:


----------



## lozzy21

Mmmmmm im having a glass of wine. Niamh has been awak for the past 3 hours and it waching countdown with Daddy


----------



## ducky1502

Stopped timing them for a while... Stressing me out even more. Getting more painful and now last a minute. OH is asleep on the sofa and im up in bed trying to rest but when i get comfy another contraction cones.


----------



## ducky1502

Sorry posting from my phone is terrible!! Some contractions make me feel like i need to poo!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Zoe I think maybe u should phone labour ward hun :)


----------



## ducky1502

They said when they are 3-4mins apart and i dont think they are that close.


----------



## xkirstyx

Zoe I would give them a phone hunny xxx


----------



## ducky1502

I rang earlier when they were 5-7mins apart and about 45secs long. They said call back at 3-4mins apart and they last a min. Im all alone right now and soooo exhausted. Ive been awake 21hrs :( i wanna let OH and my mum sleep just in case i end up needing them tomorrow.


----------



## ducky1502

Everyone must be so sick of me lol. Sorry ladies :flower: no one else to moan to right now


----------



## Lenka

ducky1502 said:


> Everyone must be so sick of me lol. Sorry ladies :flower: no one else to moan to right now

Aw bless you, ducky xx its not easy but try and stay positive hun xx have u taken paracetomol? Keep your strength up and rest as you ll end up exausted xx

I am awake, my 6 and 7 y.o. los have got flu: ( calpol and warm milk later they ve gone back to sleep. . I hope now not to go into labour till at least Sunday. ..never thought I d say that '(( totally knackered and stressed here xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Zoe you ok Hun? I'm up if you need someone to text and moan away I'm sure I would be doing lol! 

Can you take any paracetamol and get any sleep?


----------



## Mincholada

aaawww zoe, not sick of you!!!! you go on and moan as much as you want. that's what this & we are here for! hope this is leading to something for you. it definitely sounds good!!! fingers crossed!!!!!

happy due date to me and kristy and all the other 11th's today :)
i'm just going to look forward to a 25th xmas baby and learn to be patient. my hospital bag is still not ready, so i'll work on that tomorrow and then might bake some cookies to at least get a little bit into the xmas spirit, although i have NOOOO decoration whatsoever. only the cutest outfit for baby when she makes it on time for xmas. this i won't wash, so i can return it... just in case ;)


----------



## Mincholada

ohoh, gonna spend the night on the loo again... i'm just sooooo thirsty in the evenings/nights. :dohh:


----------



## cho

Aww zoe, keep us updated hun, hope you are ok and managing a little snooze :) xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

hopeful 39er said:


> Monday I am having a planned c-section. It's been a long road. Two miscarriages in a row and being 40 has held me back a little. Now I am nearing the end of this road and will hold my baby in my arms Monday. So excited. I wish all the ladies out there good luck and Happy Holidays!

 good luck hun. I have my section on tuesday.

Congrats to Louise.
Beautiful birth story kerrie

Sorry about the rubbish post but its from phone!

Hope you've managed some rest Zoe - you're Lo is on the way I'm sure x x


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls hope everyone is ok today? 

Another shocking nights sleep for me but OH is working again today sinfonia try get some more sleep and as the snow/ice has cleared go for a little walk I need fresh air badly! 

Woke with bad backache and period pains but they e gone now typical xx


----------



## xkirstyx

woooo happy due date to me and jenny!!!! go pack that bag mrs!!!! 

still no sign of baby yet, iv been having pains and tightnings at bottom of bump and goes round to my hips so who knows what baby is playing at!

zoe hope ur ok hunny! my phone was being gay last night and wouldnt let me on to talk to you :( xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Hope you're not waiting too long kirsty! Happy d day to you and Jenny!xx


----------



## cho

happy due date kirsty and Jenny :) x
Ness fresh air will do you good hun xx


----------



## Nessicle

Defo -I've been couped up inside all week again and it's fairly warm out there too - Rajiv advantage before the snow comes again next week!


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Yeah best to wait to hear from wishing fx they're all just settling in and shes recovering well from her section!
> 
> Ava isn't quiet at all so don't reckon she'll be here anytime soon! My sister seems to have a feeling it'll be this weekend but doubt I'll be that lucky I can see mime going overdue now but considering I'm 39 weeks now I've only got another week and hopefully I'll be able to have a sweep....trying to stay positive!
> 
> *Mizze I think Caitlyn will be here before Ava* x

Not a chance! Dont forget my official due date isnt until the 27th - I use the 24th cos it was the date on a private scan I had. She is comfy in there - ive had no BH, no tightenings of any sort, no period pain etc. 

She frightenend me last night -was a mess when DH came in - he suggested the doppler dohh: which id forgotten about!) and we heard a lovely strong hb straight away and then she started to move. BAD BABY - scaring me like that. 



xkirstyx said:


> woooo happy due date to me and jenny!!!! go pack that bag mrs!!!!
> 
> still no sign of baby yet, iv been having pains and tightnings at bottom of bump and goes round to my hips so who knows what baby is playing at!
> 
> zoe hope ur ok hunny! my phone was being gay last night and wouldnt let me on to talk to you :( xxxxx

Happy due date Minch and Kirsty :happydance:



Nessicle said:


> Defo -I've been couped up inside all week again and it's fairly warm out there too - Rajiv advantage before the snow comes again next week!

Yep get yourself out and about Ness hon

Ducky - I hope you rang the hospital and are there now - my mw said hearing their ladies say they wanted a poo was music to their ears as it meant they were close!! 
Just got rudely awakened at 9 by the postman delivering a parcel -so much for my lie in!! :) 

Hope everyone is okay. I see we are on 32 Dreamers - will Louise, Wishing or Ducky make it 33 I wonder 

Mizze xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I can't stop Thinkin about Zoe!! Hope she's in labour or had her lil man!!


----------



## Mizze

Hope Ducky is okay. Fxxx 

I see Louise has had her Little Man! 


One buddy down now just need to hear from Wishing. 

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

nikki-lou25 said:


> I can't stop Thinkin about Zoe!! Hope she's in labour or had her lil man!!

me too! hope she is ok :)


----------



## cho

has she swapped numbers with anyone i know im her buddy but we didnt swap x


----------



## Surreal

Been mainly lurking, I hope all you ladies will forgive me for doing so... I'm not much of a poster, as I am a reader.

On that note -- holy cow, 32 babies! We're on a roll now, aren't we? :haha: Congratulations to all those who have had their babies!

Went in for my doctor's appt. today, and despite looking like I was going *nowhere* on Monday, been having slow contractions since Wednesday night, and doctor says I'm progressing. He figures I'll have Eli either this weekend or early next week! :happydance:

Figured I'd try to keep a bit of an update, since I know Kerrie is keeping the list updated -- even if I'm just mainly a forum stalker. :blush: I'll make sure to post something, once I have him.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I have Zoes number, didn't wanna txt incase she was gettin some sleep or busy givin birth!


----------



## cho

yer, at least she has someone to update too if it is the "real" thing.
I get soo excited over others babys i cant imagine what i will be like when its me, it feels so diff being no2, I couldnt wait to have Bradley but i went into shock when i went into labour, when i got to 10 cm and the mw told me i could push when i was ready i shouted omg im going to have a baby and it hit me!
But still didint properly hit me till everyone left and it was just me and Bradley and i remember looking into the little plastic crib next to me just in shock and knew then i was all he had! 
I keep wondering if it will still shock me with this one lol


----------



## GoogilyBear

Morning girlies :) 32 babies eh!!! Congrats you lucky mummies :D

going to My OH's Nephews 5th bday party today.. Leanne(OH's Sister in law) has booked a bouncey castle, but has booked it 2 hours extra for me to bounce on to try and bring on my labour haha... i thought she was joking at first but it actually turns out she is being dead serious haha!!!

had some painfull BH in the night and DTD for the third night in a row... i do hope all this effort is paying off and things are changing and heading towards going into labour.

Right, were off now, so will talk to you all laters :)

Googs xxx


----------



## cho

sounds fun googily!!


----------



## Nessicle

Excuse any weird words from my posts I'm using my phone lol - just noticed I put 'Rajiv' no idea what that means :haha: 

My ribs are so bruised today from Ava kicking them! Having mega strong BH's today and I can't stop pooping! Did about 4 yesterday!! 

My cousin had a baby boy yesterday too she was 3 days ovrdue and it was her 3rd she said she'd never gone overdue before always about 2 weeks early!


----------



## sammiwry

Have fun Googily!

I hope Ducky is in labour!!

Anyone else finding they are sleeping longer?


----------



## cho

sammiwry said:


> Have fun Googily!
> 
> I hope Ducky is in labour!!
> 
> Anyone else finding they are sleeping longer?

no i am awake tossing and turnign all night!!
I felt like i was getting a cold and sore throat it the night, you know when your really dry, im fine now, but that kept me awake a lot, but my hands were better last night.
Ness i put my hands on raised pillows last night and my carpal tunnel was soo much better, do you sleep on your hands? i normally do and think thats what makes it bad x


----------



## sammiwry

I toss and turn too but went to bed at 10 last night and Dh woke me up at 10 with brekkie. 

I try and sleep with my hand between my pillows to ease my carpal tunnel but I wake up with them tucked under my arm pits like chicken wings :-(


----------



## cho

sammiwry said:


> I toss and turn too but went to bed at 10 last night and Dh woke me up at 10 with brekkie.
> 
> I try and sleep with my hand between my pillows to ease my carpal tunnel but I wake up with them tucked under my arm pits like chicken wings :-(

lmao!
I dont know, cos Bradley wakes em so maybe i would if he wasnt here :shrug:


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I toss and turn too but went to bed at 10 last night and Dh woke me up at 10 with brekkie.
> 
> I try and sleep with my hand between my pillows to ease my carpal tunnel but I wake up with them tucked under my arm pits like chicken wings :-(
> 
> lmao!
> I dont know, cos Bradley wakes em so maybe i would if he wasnt here :shrug:Click to expand...

True! My only chance of distburance is Rox but she's sleeping more too.


----------



## xkirstyx

i wish i was sleeping longer but jack has me up between 3 and 4 every morning :(


----------



## nikki-lou25

https://www.babyandbump.com/home-na...y-very-quick-homebirth-story.html#post8167929

I finally did my birth story lol


----------



## Nessicle

Wish I was Sammi! I only get about 2 hours proper sleep a night, up from about 1am to 4/5am then back to bed til about 7am ish. I have about two small naps a day cos I'm so exhausted! 

Charlotte yeah I sleep with my right hand which is the one with CT raised but I still get numbness and tingling boo!


----------



## sammiwry

Ness I won't say what I'm getting is proper sleep :-s

Weird how everyones ct seems to be in there right hand too


----------



## Nessicle

That is weird! I have really swollen hands and feet on the right too nothing on the left! 

There are so many fed up people on third tri now lol x


----------



## sammiwry

Lol my hand isn't swollen just stiff :-(

I've started having that strange sensation again :-s


----------



## Pixxie

No more news from Zoe? Hope she's having her LO! 

Me and my OH ended up having a massive row last night. When he finally turned up it was 2.30am, he was bladdered and he had his mates with him :growlmad: :cry: I'm so upset with him, if he keeps doing stuff like this I'm not going to be able to stay with him. There better be some serious grovelling from him when he gets up. xx


----------



## Nessicle

Aw Pixxie that's not on at all seriously selfish of him maybe give him an ultimatum shit him Up a bit - sometimes that's all it takes. 

I'm so uncomfortable and in pain again so sick of being able to do nothing except sit or lay around!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aw pixxie I would be seething!! I hope you kick his arse!


----------



## Mizze

He doesnt get it yet Pixxie does he - Id have been and would still be FURIOUS!! 

Idiot. Id have been tempted to go to my Mum's leaving him a note that said "I might be having the baby, I might not - HOW WOULD YOU KNOW???" And not tell him where id gone - leaving him to come round today and really not know whether you were in the hospital or not...

But then I can be an evil cow at times. 

The thing is - all this emotion is just so exhausting and you really really do not need this crap at the moment. :hugs: 

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

Thanks girls. I wouldn't be so annoyed if we hadn't already agreed he needs to stay sober and his friends aren't allowed round drinking any more. Trying to talk to him last night was like talking to a brick wall though, he couldn't even string a coherent sentence together...

I am tempted to just go out for the rest of the day and not tell him where I am but I don't have anywhere I can hang out all day, if I go round to my family they will want to know what's going on and I don't want to tell them. xx


----------



## Nessicle

Oh I just read such a sad story in my Glamour magazine! A woman suffered an aneurysm at nearly 30 weeks and lost her baby put things in to perspective for me I'm so lucky A a is healthy and still wriggling around at 39 weeks :cry: I feel so guilty for bawling my eyes out to OH on the phone earlier!


----------



## Nessicle

Come to my house for a brew Pixxie :flower: xx


----------



## Pixxie

now I really am livid, there's £30 missing from my purse :growlmad:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Omg hun, I'd really kick off if I were in your shoes! You're better than me for holdin it together! :hugs:


----------



## Pixxie

I'm only not kicking off now because I know he's coma toes and there's no point! :dohh: xx


----------



## sammiwry

That's not good pixxie! I'd just go round families and if they ask say you thought you'd spend some time with them that's just you and them, no oh and no lo as soon you won't be able to do it.


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Oh I just read such a sad story in my Glamour magazine! A woman suffered an aneurysm at nearly 30 weeks and lost her baby put things in to perspective for me I'm so lucky A a is healthy and still wriggling around at 39 weeks :cry: I feel so guilty for bawling my eyes out to OH on the phone earlier!

Aw hun I had a good bawl yesterday for no good reason. Hormones are a right bugger. 



Pixxie said:


> now I really am livid, there's £30 missing from my purse :growlmad:

Ooooo dear! Id be LIVID. 

Go to your Mum's -im the same I dont like going to my family if DH and I row but if you pop in there and just say OH is being a dick and you want some time away from him. Better than sitting there stewing.

Mizze xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Hiya girls hope ur all ok, hope zoe has had her lil man!! :happydance:

Pixxie id be absolutely screwing and wouild also be tempted to do something abit nasty to make him realise how stupid he has been! :hugs: 

Im soooo in love with my lil jude, he is such a content baby and hardly cries, just wanna hold and cuddle him all the time :cloud9:


----------



## Pixxie

Nice to hear from you Kerrie, glad you are enjoying your little man :) xx


----------



## sammiwry

Awww kerrie nice to hear from you! Any pics or are they on Facebook?

How vigourously do I need to bounce on my ball? Im currently playing monopoly as Dh is out and have to say it makes the ball so much less tedious!


----------



## Nessicle

Just a gentle rhythmic bounce should be fine Sammi! I like to kneel down over it and rock forwards and back it's great for backache! 

Honestly Mizze it's everyday I'm crying cos I'm so fed up I need to get a grip! 

Kerrie lovely to hear from you! Jude is gorgeous totally loving his name! 

Ooh while I remember when i do go into labour I'd prefer if no ne on fb knew just done everyone is surprised when she's born :) I'll text Sammi and update when I can so she can update for me on here xx


----------



## Mizze

Ouch - just finished baking a cake for Mum's birthday - not the most successful I have ever done - could have done with it rising better - however its done now - just need to ice it when its cooled 

But OUCH my poor back!! 

Just sat down with a cuppa rlt and a jam sandwich! 

I think a nice long bath is in order for later - happily tea is sorted. 

Kerri lovely to know how much you are enjoying your new little one. 

Ness I know things like that give you some perspective but it doesnt mean you are in any less pain because of someone else's tragedy. - Just take it nice and easy. 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

That's what I've been doing ness just a continous gentle bounce, i won't try rocking over it as Rox will probably jump on me she's in devil mode today!

And that's fine I shall make sure I update the girls as and when i get updates! Which reminds me I'd like the same too please


----------



## KellyC75

Kerrieann said:


> Hi girls! :hi: Well as you all know my lil man Jude arrived yesterday at 2.40 pm weighing 9.12lbs and with NO PAIN RELIEF!!!! Im mad yes lol, but had 1 puff of gas and air and hated it this time so said no and was so far along i couldnt have anything else, it fooking hurt like hell lol but managed to escape with the tares or scratches :thumbup: He got stuck for 3 minuted so his lil face was blue and swollen all day yesterday and is only just getting pink today but his eyes are still really swollen :cry: Should clear up soon. My after pain are horrendous, i heard that with ur second you get them but thought they would feel like mild contractions, they dont! They hurt alot!! Nearly called an ambulance early as was crying in pain :cry: But taking lots of painkillers now. Jude is breastfeeding but is a very hungry boy and was latched from 12am to 5am last night!!! But then slept till midday!
> 
> So i need to know updates for front page, any more babies??? if so gimme the info lol:happydance::thumbup::flower:

How wonderfull Kerrie, Congratulations on baby Jude :baby::cloud9:so happy for you, your Husband & little Jake :happydance: 

My afterpains were also really bad with DS2...Was expecting them to be worse this time, but they werent! :thumbup: Hope they soon ease for you :flower:



Kerrieann said:


> Hiya girls hope ur all ok, hope zoe has had her lil man!! :happydance:

Yey.....Great news :happydance:

Congrats to Zoe :baby:


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Mizze :hugs: 

Must be the day for arsehole OH's atm. He's just come in from work had a bath demanded a cuppa and then taken the tv remote off me cos he wants to watch the footy - he keeps going on that he's been at work all day and is acting like it's his god given right to take over. I said I'll go upstairs to watch tv and he went in mood with me! Does he expect me to just sit there and stare at the floor bored for the next few hours?! WTF is his problem?!

He's started saying i don't do anything round the house which to a certain extent is true but come on I'm over 9 months pregnant now what does he expect? I do what I can like washing up and dusting etc


----------



## Nessicle

No probs Sammi will do the same for you!


----------



## sammiwry

Ness I think they forget that sometimes it's not we can't be bothered but more a case of we can't and that it's frustrating for us too.

I'm on the sofa now with Rox waiting for Dh to come home from town with his mate


----------



## Nessicle

Exactly! I've told him how frustrated I am at not being able to do much - I literally sit around for most of the day after I've done what I can I'd love to be able to do more!


----------



## Mizze

Yep DH is generally very good but one the one hand he tells me to take it easy and on the other always "teases" me about being lazy at housework

Now I am a bit lazy at house work I will admit but I would do lots more if I bloody could - then I get "im only joking" when its obvious Im not happy with his comments. Bah! 
Right I am off to soak my aching back in the bath. Have iced the cake and decorated it - looking a lot better but still its too flat - 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

I need to Hoover but it was killing my back beforehand, I dread to think what it'll do to me at the moment :-( 

Dh just rung he can't get peaches :-( really fancied a peach :-(


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks kelly, congratualtions on your little girl Meadow, her name is gorgeous! Hope ur settling well xx

Can someone update me on Louise so i can update the first page?


----------



## xkirstyx

Kerrieann said:


> Thanks kelly, congratualtions on your little girl Meadow, her name is gorgeous! Hope ur settling well xx
> 
> Can someone update me on Louise so i can update the first page?

oscar Jacob Alex Evans weighing 8lb 12 oz 10/12/10 cat find what time


----------



## cho

Pixxie said:


> No more news from Zoe? Hope she's having her LO!
> 
> Me and my OH ended up having a massive row last night. When he finally turned up it was 2.30am, he was bladdered and he had his mates with him :growlmad: :cry: I'm so upset with him, if he keeps doing stuff like this I'm not going to be able to stay with him. There better be some serious grovelling from him when he gets up. xx

men can be sooo stupid sometimes, i had the same sort of thing with DH the other day although he wasnt drunk!
Dh new we had a flat tyre but instead of paying out for a new tyre he just kept pumping it up:dohh: i couldnt believe he would risk me going into labour in the night and going out to a flat tyre!!! Hopefully he will snap into shape when lo is here


Pixxie said:


> now I really am livid, there's £30 missing from my purse :growlmad:

Now that takes the piss! 


Kerrieann said:


> Hiya girls hope ur all ok, hope zoe has had her lil man!! :happydance:
> 
> Pixxie id be absolutely screwing and wouild also be tempted to do something abit nasty to make him realise how stupid he has been! :hugs:
> 
> Im soooo in love with my lil jude, he is such a content baby and hardly cries, just wanna hold and cuddle him all the time :cloud9:

 I hope zoe has had her baby too! im really glad Jude is being a good boy for mummy!



sammiwry said:


> Awww kerrie nice to hear from you! Any pics or are they on Facebook?
> 
> How vigourously do I need to bounce on my ball? Im currently playing monopoly as Dh is out and have to say it makes the ball so much less tedious!

ooh id love a game of monopoly! :haha:


Nessicle said:


> Just a gentle rhythmic bounce should be fine Sammi! I like to kneel down over it and rock forwards and back it's great for backache!
> 
> Honestly Mizze it's everyday I'm crying cos I'm so fed up I need to get a grip!
> 
> Kerrie lovely to hear from you! Jude is gorgeous totally loving his name!
> 
> Ooh while I remember when i do go into labour I'd prefer if no ne on fb knew just done everyone is surprised when she's born :) I'll text Sammi and update when I can so she can update for me on here xx

 i would prefer no one to say too on facebook, do all hospitals have internet access i will try get on here to update, if it eventually happens :growlmad::haha:

I have been for a nice walk today and i am cooking a madras which will be made unbearable to eat !!! i hope it may trigger something even if it is the shits lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks kirsty! Congrats louise :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Charlotte it's the only way i can play monopoly as Dh doesn't like it so he brought the Xbox game for me. I came second lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Heres some pics girls, not sure who seen them and who hasnt lol but any excuse to show him off hehe! In some of them you can how swollen and bruised his face is, its nearly gone now, will take some pics tomoro and you will see what difference there is now!


----------



## Nessicle

Charlotte you're a machine lol how can you go for a walk then stand and cook?! I'd be in agony! I wanted to go for a walk today but my pelvic pain was good bad and I can't get my shoes/boots on without OH and he was working boo! 

Having really strong BH's tonight!


----------



## Nessicle

He's so gorgeous Kerrie!


----------



## sammiwry

Awww bless him Kerrie! The pic with jake is cute too!!


----------



## xkirstyx

is there still no word from zoe? hopefully that means shes had bubs!


----------



## xkirstyx

kerrie hows jake been? he looks like he is loving being a big brother! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Does anyone elses baby jump if they laugh or cough all of a sudden?! Ava literally jumps out of her skin lol


----------



## cho

pahahah ness funny you should say that, DH ended up having to cook, not cos i couldnt but cos i am lazy hehe.
was sooo yummy but still not spicy enuf i think :(
I have been on my feet all day i had my nephews round this morning to play with Bradley and then went to tesco got food for dinner ect sneaked in a hot chocolate, then went to this pond near us walked around there passed a cake shop, bought a vienesse mince pie was very nice :haha: then went to see m,y mum and have come home and had a nice curry so i am a little tired but wanna get on my ball for the night and u never know i might even attempt a session lol! 
Prob wont happen though x


----------



## cho

oh and we went to DH mum and dads so we been busy little Bee's!


----------



## Kerrieann

xkirstyx said:


> kerrie hows jake been? he looks like he is loving being a big brother! xxx

hes been a star! he loves jude so much already, he came up to me yesterday and said "mummy you pushed him out, well done, good girl!!" i could have cried lol :happydance: :flower: xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

Kerrieann said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> kerrie hows jake been? he looks like he is loving being a big brother! xxx
> 
> hes been a star! he loves jude so much already, he came up to me yesterday and said "mummy you pushed him out, well done, good girl!!" i could have cried lol :happydance: :flower: xxxClick to expand...

awwwwww thats so cute!!!! :baby: im really worried about how jack is gonna be coz hes only 1 but im hoping he will be fine and will just get used to her being here, we will soon see!


----------



## Nessicle

Aw Kerrie that's so sweet! 

Charlotte dont blame you I couldn't have stood there and cooked! 

I just had another little glass of red wine :blush: it's relaxed mellowed which can't be a bad thing for bubs hey?! 

She's not been as active as she usually is and have major BH's tonight hoping that's a good thing!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> Exactly! I've told him how frustrated I am at not being able to do much - I literally sit around for most of the day after I've done what I can I'd love to be able to do more!

 It is sooo frustrating cos we really want to clean up but it's such hard work with not having the energy and also coping with aches and pains xx



Kerrieann said:


> Heres some pics girls, not sure who seen them and who hasnt lol but any excuse to show him off hehe! In some of them you can how swollen and bruised his face is, its nearly gone now, will take some pics tomoro and you will see what difference there is now!
> 
> View attachment 145518
> 
> 
> View attachment 145519
> 
> 
> View attachment 145520
> 
> 
> View attachment 145521

 Sooo gorgeous Kerrie.

Charlotte - I've had a chicken Madras tonight too - not because I want things to get started but because that's all we had really!!! Hope it starts you off though :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Ness - a little glass of wine is no problem to bubs. You enjoy hun xx


----------



## xkirstyx

ness i think im gonna have a glass of rose 2night after my curry x


----------



## Nessicle

This is my third little glass tonight though....I've had it after food and sipped slowly - had one Tuesday, Thursday and tonight - that's ok isn't it?


----------



## cho

Im going to wait for a glass of wine, and then i will really wnjoy it when he is here !


----------



## cho

kerrie thats so sweet what Jake said!!
Bradley came up to me the other day and said to me you ok mummy, i said yes but would like Dylan to come out now, he said ok then i will go get the ball lol i couldnt stop laughing! x


----------



## sammiwry

We got Chinese, had to go and pick it up but it was nice, yummy crabmeat and sweetcorn soup


----------



## Nessicle

We had Chinese too Sammi yummy!! 

Tue occassional glass of wine is the only thing keeping me going at the moment lol


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo what did you have ness? We had crispy chilli beef, Kung po chicken, crispy seaweed and egg fried rice shared and I had crabmeat and sweetcorn soup too


----------



## Nessicle

Nothing nice as yours lol we just shared a set meal for one cos you get loads - chicken curry and fried rice with spring rolls


----------



## sammiwry

We have stuff that doesn't have too much veg in as Dh doesnt like veg, before I met him I didn't eat Chinese and it's what he normally has so I've just adopted his choice lol


----------



## xkirstyx

lol i just had curry from chinese was fab!


----------



## sammiwry

Lol that never seems right to me! Unless it's Thai curry :-s we had curry yesterday that I went to pick up lol


----------



## Nessicle

My OH is a right brat at times, complete remote Nazi and if I want to watch something like x factor he refuses to watch it with me. I feel like I never see him he only wants to play Call of Duty or watch simpsons or futurama or Nat Geo air crash investigation I sit and watch his shite it's not fair! 

Can't wait to have my baby for someone to play with and get out of the house with cos I won't be sat around the house that's for sure!

Hope Pixxie's ok after her row with her OH


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Lol that never seems right to me! Unless it's Thai curry :-s we had curry yesterday that I went to pick up lol

Ooh no it's lush!!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Lol that never seems right to me! Unless it's Thai curry :-s we had curry yesterday that I went to pick up lol
> 
> Ooh no it's lush!!Click to expand...

Just doesn't seem right to me lol! But then I'm strange like that. 

Me and Dh have x factor on but both sat playing on our phones lol


----------



## cho

does anyone else get really agitated watching cher from xfactor!


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> does anyone else get really agitated watching cher from xfactor!

Me!!


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats to all the new mommies!!!:happydance:
Kerrie, Jude is beautiful.:cloud9:
My little man is taking a little nap. We went to the store and about a mile into the car ride, he fell asleep.

About 2 days before I went into labor, me and my hubby dtd two nights in a row. After the first time, I lost my plug and one day after the second time, I went into labor. I only used the ball a couple of times during the day after dtd. Also, I had this incredible urge to get things done the weekend before. I felt like nothing would get done if I didn't do it right away.

I officially live my life in 2 hour increments. If I want to go somewhere, I feed the baby and then take off. I think I need to start pumping more so that I can get out more. My lactation consultant recommended that I don't bottle feed the baby, only other people should. I guess this helps make sure that there is no confusion or something.:shrug:

I pumped a bit yesterday and made hubby get up for one of the feedings this morning. I was able to get 5 hours of solid sleep. First time in a long time.

Well, I need to think about doing some cleaning. My house is a wreck. I hope you are all doing fabulous and that your little bundles don't keep you waiting too much longer.:hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Nice to hear from you callie! Any pics of lo?


----------



## cho

callie glad you are doing well xx


----------



## cho

omg i cant get over christina aguilera, she seems sooo stuck up and what a mess!


----------



## Pixxie

Were getting Chinese too :) 

Everythings fine now xxx


----------



## cho

glad your ok now pixxie xx


----------



## Nessicle

How many chins did she have Charlotte! 

Callie nice to hear from you - still not seen a piccie of your LO! 

Wish my OH would DTD but he won't mind you Kerrie dtd loads and she still went overdue so I think it's just as and when the baby is ready I suppose! 

My bits feel really heavy tonight and my bump feels mega tight even between BH's I can't stop crying either!


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> omg i cant get over christina aguilera, she seems sooo stuck up and what a mess!

Hmm true but a friend of mine on Facebook branding her fat? I'd hardy say she's fat :-s


----------



## calliebaby

:cloud9:


----------



## Nessicle

Oh good Pixxie glad you're ok xx


----------



## calliebaby

Pic posted page 2219 on bottom


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> Were getting Chinese too :)
> 
> Everythings fine now xxx

Its the dec dreamers Chinese night!!

Glad everything is fine now!


----------



## sammiwry

calliebaby said:


> Pic posted page 2219 on bottom

Cheers I shall go and look!


----------



## xkirstyx

ness my bump has been really tight all day and i just feel different!


----------



## Nessicle

calliebaby said:


> View attachment 145568

Ah he is gorgeous Callie!! I'm so jealous you had him 17 days early! 6 days to go for me and Ava isn't showing any signs of budging!


----------



## sammiwry

calliebaby said:


> View attachment 145568

Awww wow! What an attitude pose!


----------



## Nessicle

xkirstyx said:


> ness my bump has been really tight all day and i just feel different!

Really? I hope it means something is starting for us!


----------



## calliebaby

He is a little poser lol.

Ness- it is so strange he was born on the day he was....I completely predicted the day he was coming the week before. It feels so strange not having him in me. I had phantom kicks for the first week. 
I can't believe he is almost 3 weeks old!!! He is still such a little peanut. He was only 6.6 pounds at his appointment on wednesday.


----------



## calliebaby

My little man went crazy with every contraction. They really pissed him off.:haha:


----------



## cho

ness u grouch lol, sorry couldnt help but giggle with one of your replys on facebook cheek!"


----------



## Kerrieann

Callie hes gorgeous :happydance: x

Pixxie glad ur ok now! x

Ness, very true we dtd lots but the last 2 nights before i went into labour i made sure i propped my bum up on pillows after and stayed like that for 15 mins! Read that one on internet somewhere! Reminded me of when ttc :haha:


----------



## calliebaby

Got it.


----------



## sammiwry

Lol Kerrie! 

I want to :sex: with Dh but the way my hips feel at the moment there's no way I can :-( 

What's everyone doing about contraception after los are here?


----------



## calliebaby

I really should be cleaning while he is sleeping...lol

I think I might watch the princess bride instead.:thumbup:


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> How many chins did she have Charlotte!
> 
> Callie nice to hear from you - still not seen a piccie of your LO!
> 
> Wish my OH would DTD but he won't mind you Kerrie dtd loads and she still went overdue so I think it's just as and when the baby is ready I suppose!
> 
> My bits feel really heavy tonight and my bump feels mega tight even between BH's I can't stop crying either!

 ness my bits do too, and my stomach feels sooo heavy!



sammiwry said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> omg i cant get over christina aguilera, she seems sooo stuck up and what a mess!
> 
> Hmm true but a friend of mine on Facebook branding her fat? I'd hardy say she's fat :-sClick to expand...

 she isnt fat but she looked a mess!!! her hair was in scraggles!



calliebaby said:


> :cloud9:

 he is beautiful, perfect!



Kerrieann said:


> Callie hes gorgeous :happydance: x
> 
> Pixxie glad ur ok now! x
> 
> Ness, very true we dtd lots but the last 2 nights before i went into labour i made sure i propped my bum up on pillows after and stayed like that for 15 mins! Read that one on internet somewhere! Reminded me of when ttc :haha:

i wish i had the effort to dtd and it seems sooo awkward!


----------



## calliebaby

Baby is crying...talk to you all later.
Good luck!!! I want to see 40 babies born when I get a chance to log back on.:happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

c.holdway said:


> i wish i had the effort to dtd and it seems sooo awkward!

It is definitely awkward....but it works:haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Yea but there's a difference between a mess which yes she did look a mess but certainly doesn't look fat!


----------



## sammiwry

Omg I've been sat hungry and forgot I had popcorn in te cupboard


----------



## cho

sammiwry said:


> Yea but there's a difference between a mess which yes she did look a mess but certainly doesn't look fat!

Ay i said she was a mess not fat


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Yea but there's a difference between a mess which yes she did look a mess but certainly doesn't look fat!
> 
> Ay i said she was a mess not fatClick to expand...

Ye I know you did, my mate is still adamant she's fat :-s


----------



## xkirstyx

i just done a HUGE poo haha sorry!


----------



## sammiwry

xkirstyx said:


> i just done a HUGE poo haha sorry!

O don't you start! My Dh is sat going when is x factor going to finish i need a poo!


----------



## cho

xkirstyx said:



> i just done a HUGE poo haha sorry!

pahaha i love it when that happens to me, i always feel so light after :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

hahahaha


----------



## Nessicle

Lol which comment was grouchy Charlotte? :haha: 

I dint think Christina is fat by any standard but she's put on some timber for sure! Think it's cos she always looked really skinny before it makes her look bigger now! 

Ooh Kerrie I'll remember that tip! If I can get OH to agree to sex at all! I sort myself occasionally to try to trigger off contractions! 

Callie I've said I think Ava will be here Tuesday or wednesday


----------



## cho

im dying to hear some news from zoe!!!


----------



## Nessicle

I've had about 4 poos today!


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> Lol which comment was grouchy Charlotte? :haha:
> 
> I dint think Christina is fat by any standard but she's put on some timber for sure! Think it's cos she always looked really skinny before it makes her look bigger now!
> 
> Ooh Kerrie I'll remember that tip! If I can get OH to agree to sex at all! I sort myself occasionally to try to trigger off contractions!
> 
> Callie I've said I think Ava will be here Tuesday or wednesday

lol about the double chin, she said i take it pregnancy is making you grouchy i couldnt help but giggle, seems what everyone thinks of me too hahaha


----------



## sammiwry

I reckon madden might make an appearance mon/tues as my parents are going away for the night in prep of picking up my brother from uni and they've said they'll have Rox for a few days for us when it all happens :-s


----------



## xkirstyx

c.holdway said:


> im dying to hear some news from zoe!!!

me toooooo has anyoe txt her?:baby:


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> Lol which comment was grouchy Charlotte? :haha:
> 
> I dint think Christina is fat by any standard but she's put on some timber for sure! Think it's cos she always looked really skinny before it makes her look bigger now!
> 
> Ooh Kerrie I'll remember that tip! If I can get OH to agree to sex at all! I sort myself occasionally to try to trigger off contractions!
> 
> Callie I've said I think Ava will be here Tuesday or wednesday

ness, ness, ness tmi :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

Me too Charlotte she mustve had him by now!


----------



## cho

xkirstyx said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> im dying to hear some news from zoe!!!
> 
> me toooooo has anyoe txt her?:baby:Click to expand...

i think nikki was going to but i dont know if she heard anything back, something must be happening if its been this long!
I recon Dylan will come on thurs or xmas day!


----------



## Nessicle

Oh I didn't see that comment Charlotte :haha: 

You know me tmi 'friendly time' :rofl:


----------



## cho

i thought rihanna was good tonight, she can dance!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I text Zoe but nothin back so I think she's probably had him or in labour! Told her we were all thinkin of her


----------



## sammiwry

:baby:


c.holdway said:


> i thought rihanna was good tonight, she can dance!

You think? I didn't think tonight was her best performance.


Me and Dh have drunk 2 litres of orange juice and I've just opened the 3rd!


----------



## Nessicle

I didn't think Rihanna was too good think it was the song I didn't like though! 

Right ladies - another day done with well done to all! Let's hope our stubborn babies get a move on this week! Sleep well everyone xx


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> I didn't think Rihanna was too good think it was the song I didn't like though!
> 
> Right ladies - another day done with well done to all! Let's hope our stubborn babies get a move on this week! Sleep well everyone xx

or tonight perhaps, im off to bed night xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yay Zoes posted on facebook!!!!!! Congratulations Zoe!


----------



## cho

Congratulations to zoe, proves mw dont know everything!!


----------



## sammiwry

Oo i shall go and look in a minute in Facebook.

Night ness and Charlotte, hope you both manage to get a decent nights sleep


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've just had a text, 35hours she was in labour! What a trooper! Oliver Jenson was 6lb 7oz & born at 3:10pm


----------



## sammiwry

And to think she was told yesterday that labour wasn't going to be any time soon!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I know!! They get it so wrong sometimes!


----------



## YoungNImum

wow congrats ducky x


----------



## YoungNImum

I think i lost my plug tonight, well today i went to toilet and there was like gunk in my knickers, went another few times but last time i went there was like ermm, you no if you cough up flam from your throat, it was abit like that and looked abit redish :S
I keep getting tightnings aswell.


----------



## xkirstyx

congrats zoe!!!!

iv been getting pains every 5min since about 8


----------



## November1984

My little guy was born as planned by section @ 39 weeks Dec. 8th. :)

GL ALL! Have some babies! :)


----------



## xkirstyx

congrats november!


----------



## Nessicle

Well I bloody tried and failed to get comfy my BH's are too strong to get comfy :(so tired! 

Wow poor Zoe bet she was exhausted!! She really is a trooper! 

Hope it's starting for you Kirsty!


----------



## lozzy21

Shit, i forgot that today is my dads birthday. Thank god for the snow so i can blame that for his cards being late!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Hey girls hope everyone is okay not had a chance to read back yet. Party went well this afternoon and I did go on the bouncy castle, I didn't have much of a choice as OH dragged me on lol. But to put a bummer on a good day, shared a take away with OH and his nephews and had a few sips of cider, thought all was okay untill I got up to get ready to go. My trousers had suddenly developed a wet patch and I rushed upstairs to find a lot of yellowy stuff in my pants :s then started getting pains in tummy. Didn't think much of it till I got home, it was really bad cramp and I sat on the loo for a good 20mins sobbing in pain. Thought it might have been the start of something cos all the time it felt as though I needed a number 2, but the pressure was building and nothing was happening. I've been up out of bed three times since with a bad tummy, Tmi sorry lol, but if labour turns out to be as painful as this is, I will not cope :(


----------



## EmyDra

I have pain everytime I poo and before...have done for nearly 4 weeks now. I usually get the same thing before period too - it's not unlike bad period pain. I reckon it must be close to contractions in my opinion :(

Soft/softer stools can be a sign of impending labour though - and the idea of eating pizza/curry is to irrate the bowels which then can make the ulterus start contractions. It's probably a painful step in the right direction Googily


----------



## calliebaby

TMI but one of my first symptoms was diarrhea. This happened after I lost my plug.


----------



## Luzelle

I'm lounging around at home, waiting for my dh to bring my sister from the airport, a 4 hour drive away. I really wanted baby to wait until she came, so anytime from now will be fine. But I just have this FEELING that I'm going to go overdue....


----------



## Nessicle

I feel like I'm gonna go overdue as well :( 

Just had to get up - got in bed at 11.30pm, after 4 toilet trips and trying to find a comfy position for 3 hours I've had to get up I'm so tired it's unreal :(


----------



## cho

morning girls, hope your all ok, any new bubbas over night?
I feel crap today! had enough i am soo tired i was awake tossing and turning the whole night i got up about 10 times to pee,i have a sore throat too:cry:
I wonder when my lil man will make a appearance ?
Congratulations to November and kirsty i hope your having your bubba :) xxx


----------



## cho

GoogilyBear said:


> Hey girls hope everyone is okay not had a chance to read back yet. Party went well this afternoon and I did go on the bouncy castle, I didn't have much of a choice as OH dragged me on lol. But to put a bummer on a good day, shared a take away with OH and his nephews and had a few sips of cider, thought all was okay untill I got up to get ready to go. My trousers had suddenly developed a wet patch and I rushed upstairs to find a lot of yellowy stuff in my pants :s then started getting pains in tummy. Didn't think much of it till I got home, it was really bad cramp and I sat on the loo for a good 20mins sobbing in pain. Thought it might have been the start of something cos all the time it felt as though I needed a number 2, but the pressure was building and nothing was happening. I've been up out of bed three times since with a bad tummy, Tmi sorry lol, but if labour turns out to be as painful as this is, I will not cope :(

Sounds like fun! sounds like it could be close for you aswell hun, hope it is :) x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Morning all. Did the madras not work charlotte? X x 

Congrats to duck and November x x 

How are you doing kirsty? X x 

2 days left for me!


----------



## Nessicle

Charlotte I sympathise - I have never had such a horrendous nights sleep, I feel atrocious, had about 2 hours sleep constant strong BH's, period pains, shooting pains down my back, up to pee about 10 times, I actually sat crying my eyes out at about 4ami sheer frustration I am soooo fed up now I'm losing the wi to live :cry:

To top it off I have to put on a happy smiley face when relatives who are over from oz come to see me today.....


----------



## cho

- Butterfly - said:


> Morning all. Did the madras not work charlotte? X x
> 
> Congrats to duck and November x x
> 
> How are you doing kirsty? X x
> 
> 2 days left for me!

no the madras was pants at working!! not long butterfly!:happydance:


Nessicle said:


> Charlotte I sympathise - I have never had such a horrendous nights sleep, I feel atrocious, had about 2 hours sleep constant strong BH's, period pains, shooting pains down my back, up to pee about 10 times, I actually sat crying my eyes out at about 4ami sheer frustration I am soooo fed up now I'm losing the wi to live :cry:
> 
> To top it off I have to put on a happy smiley face when relatives who are over from oz come to see me today.....

Im really starting to believe i will have to be induced, still no sign of him even thinking of coming still no plug lost :( i know that deosnt really matter but at least it makes you think that it is :haha: I know he is comfy still i can just tell!! Hope you have a nice day with family ness, it may do you good take your mind of things, dont know what we are going to do, were skint!:cry:


----------



## Tierney

Congrats to Ducky and November! xx


----------



## Nessicle

All I want to do is not get dressed and stay in bed rather than have to make pleasantries and tea for everyone while trying to grin and bear the pelvic pain :( I barely know them 

Apart from tons of watery discharge and majorly strong BH's no real signs for me - all of them are false lol x


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations to all the new arrivals during the last week. 

There is far too much for me to even attempt a catch up x x

They have let me and James home now but we have to go back every other day for regular checks and blood tests until they are happy everything is now alright.

Will try to post a birth story later and a picture of James :hugs:

To those still waiting, hopefully it wont be too much longer for you x x


----------



## Nessicle

Glad you're both home Emma hope James doesn't have to visit the hospital for too long! 

X x


----------



## cho

emma im so pleased James has been able to come home with you, at least there still going to do regular checks though :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Have text my mum to say to pop by tomorrow instead I've got back into bed now hopefully get some sleep! 

I've got an increase in watery lotiony type discharge this morning - tried goggling but it just talks about egg White/snotty type discharge - don't know if this is normal or not?

Ava is moving so much today and slamming her feet in my lungs I can't breath :(


----------



## GoogilyBear

Urghh morning :/

after a really late night getting up to the loo every so often everytime i got cramps was alfull.

woken up feeling pretty sick :( if bumpy decides to come today while i feel so alful, i wont be best pleased, but i will be happy that its arrived :)


----------



## sammiwry

Sorry to hear you had a pants night sleep ness. I did think something was happening for you though as I heard my phone go off about 3am but it was my mate texting me drunk.

Emma so glad you and James are home, hopefully it won't be too long before you dont need to go to the hospital every other day!


----------



## mummyclo

I hated hosital emma..so i feel for you there!
Im nackered today, got so much to do :(
:dust: for all the remaining babies xx


----------



## Pixxie

Congrats to Zoe and November on their babies! :happydance: 

And it's nice to hear you and James are home, Emma. Hope he doesn't need check ups for too long! 

Sorry I couldn't really update last night because I was on OH's phone and he was watching what I was writing :blush: I didn't want him to know I'd been winging about him to you lot! We sorted things out but I made it clear that this was the last straw, I'm only looking after one baby not 2! He apologised and we had a TV in bed day like we used to when we first started seeing each other, although there used to be a lot more nookie involved I'm sure! :haha: We watched TV, ate Chinese in bed and got an early night, feeling much better for it now. 

Was getting some pains again last night but they have all died down now :( I reckon I'll be an x-mas day Dreamer at this rate! Stupid midwife telling me it would be soon, she must have jinxed me! :haha: xxx


----------



## Pixxie

Sorry to hear you're feeling rubbish Ness :hugs: xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

im still here :( pains all stopped when i went to bed, just heading out to do food shop xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats to ducky and november :happydance: :yipee:

Emma im so glad you and james are home now :hugs:

Hope you all have your babies very soon, i cant wait to see more! Kirsty and ness it sounds like ur close girls so dont give up hope and get out and do some walking! :thumbup:

Pixxie my midwife said i would be early at my 37 week apt, she said she would make an apt for 39 weeks but thought i wouldnt need it, so i then spent the next 4 weeks thinking each day would be it, before going 8 days over! Midwifes are useless!!


----------



## sammiwry

I've got an achey bump today :-s


----------



## YoungNImum

Morning, well only got up once last night fro the loo again thats 3 nights ina row bit odd, went for a pee this morning and wiped myself, and noticed id lost more plug from yesterday evening :D


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh plus 38wk today for me :D


----------



## GoogilyBear

urgh bloomin pains are back :'( i dont seem to be able to eat anything without them coming back... ive only had some bread and butter and i feel alful. Ive only been on my feet half an hour & both my feet are swollen and one of my hands have decided to swell too :/
I really dont know whats going on with my body at this moment in time, i feel seriously terrible. No OH around either, hes gone down to skatopia to fix a leaky pipe, he did tell me to stay in bed, but i dont like staying in bed unless i am so ill i cant move lol.

So now, sat in OH's chair snuggled up in a blanket knitting a scarf for OH for xmas :) :) 

Pixxie - Your exellent at knitting, i can only make scarfs.. and even then they are not that brilliant. OH's grandma says i am not doing it right, but its the way my nanna taught me and my mum, so i dont know what shes moaning about. How do you make boots and hats? can you reccomend any good sites to get help on?

xxx


----------



## Pixxie

I've been loosing my plug all week and had an upset stomach to go with it, nice :sick: 

Midwives know nothing do they!? We were supposed to be early, Zoe was no where near, blah blah blah! xxx


----------



## mummyclo

I wish Freddie would get the hang of sleeping more at night!
I can't manage to sleep when he is aleep during the day, as i always find something that needs doing! 
Can't wait till everyone has their babies and we can move to parenting! :)


----------



## Pixxie

GoogilyBear said:


> Pixxie - Your exellent at knitting, i can only make scarfs.. and even then they are not that brilliant. OH's grandma says i am not doing it right, but its the way my nanna taught me and my mum, so i dont know what shes moaning about. How do you make boots and hats? can you reccomend any good sites to get help on?
> 
> xxx

I taught myself off Youtube! If you search 'the knit witch' on there you will find a video showing you how to do every kind of stitch, she's brilliant. I'm on https://www.ravelry.com too, its free to join and they have a massive pattern database plus forums where you can ask for help if you get stuck. xxx


----------



## sammiwry

I've not noticed any loss of my plug :-( just aches and pains :-(


----------



## YoungNImum

sammiwry said:


> I've not noticed any loss of my plug :-( just aches and pains :-(

Id rather mine didnt come till i was in labour, its not very nice going to loo, and finding gunk in your knickers :blush:


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks guys :hugs: went back to bed but only managed two hours broken sleep finding my joints are really achy and sore! Will go back to bed this afternoon! 

Sammi my bump is really sore and achy too and rock hard all the time. 

I've noticed my cervix feels sore when I clench my pelvic floor muscles??


----------



## sammiwry

Mines just sore, achey and squidgey :-s

Still not ventured out of bed yet either


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrie I so wish I could go out walking but it's too painful :(


----------



## cho

I did walking yesterday and it did bugger all anyway, i am very tired cant wait till Bradley goes to bed tonight think i may join him lol!
he was up at 5.45 this morning :shock: so hopefully he will hit the sack early.
Im getting a lil concerned about this discharge im having its still yellowy! 
I thought it was cos of the thrush but seems not! looks quite watery too, i wonder if its cos i am wearing a pad though it looks yellowy :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

Charlotte my Mw told me greenish or yellowish discharge is normal at this stage


----------



## cho

Thanks ness after reading it back it sounds like wee lol:blush:


----------



## Nessicle

Wouldn't worry I have plenty of that coming out too :haha: 

Gonna get booked in for a sweep on Monday 20th just in case she's not here gonna lay it on mega thick at my appt on Tuesday not that any of it's lies of course but I don't think mw's are the most sympathetic of people....


----------



## Nessicle

OMG Ava is seriously pushing agains my pubic bone it friggin kills!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi Ladies !!!
Just came home from the hospital with our new little boy Noah, born on the 8th dec at 836am weighing 3.07kg and 50cm long :)
We are so in love ! And so happy to be home. The section was good, in a bit of pain, but will update my birth story when I can. I texted Mizze to let her know once he was here, but not sure she told you all :)

Here he is :yipee: and congrats to all the new mummies ! xx
 



Attached Files:







Noah's arrival 055.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 6









Noah's arrival 065.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mizze

nikki-lou25 said:


> I've just had a text, 35hours she was in labour! What a trooper! Oliver Jenson was 6lb 7oz & born at 3:10pm

:yipee: Wow!! 



November1984 said:


> My little guy was born as planned by section @ 39 weeks Dec. 8th. :)
> 
> GL ALL! Have some babies! :)

Congratulations November!



spencerbear said:


> Congratulations to all the new arrivals during the last week.
> 
> There is far too much for me to even attempt a catch up x x
> 
> They have let me and James home now but we have to go back every other day for regular checks and blood tests until they are happy everything is now alright.
> 
> Will try to post a birth story later and a picture of James :hugs:
> 
> To those still waiting, hopefully it wont be too much longer for you x x

Hon so happy they have allowed you home, hope James gets better soon :hugs:



wishingforbub said:


> Hi Ladies !!!
> Just came home from the hospital with our new little boy Noah, born on the 8th dec at 836am weighing 3.07kg and 50cm long :)
> We are so in love ! And so happy to be home. The section was good, in a bit of pain, but will update my birth story when I can. I texted Mizze to let her know once he was here, but not sure she told you all :)
> 
> Here he is :yipee: and congrats to all the new mummies ! xx

HURRAH! I was getting worried - Didnt get your text hon Ive been checking my mobile night and day. How odd! Nevermind. 

He is such a cutie!! :wohoo: Congatulations

Mizze xxx


----------



## cho

congratulations wishing Noah is absolutely beautiful and he really really suits his name!! xxx


----------



## Pixxie

Congrats Wishing! He's lovely :) xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Congratulations Wishing!! I know we were all thinking of you and Mizze
Was checking her phone for your text! Noah is gorgeous xxx


----------



## wishingforbub

thanks ladies ! :) he is such a cutie with his little temper and personality LOL :)
Mizze, i messaged yes, but nvermind.. LOL probably cause I was texting a million people xx
will be in touch soon ladies!


----------



## Nessicle

Can the babies hurt themselves when they grind their heads on your pubic bone? It always feels like she's catching her head it worries me!


----------



## EmyDra

Hello gorgeous baby Noah! :cloud9:!


----------



## Mizze

Wishing - cant wait to hear your story. Noah is gorgeous! 

Ness - no dont forget she is encased in fluid so she is all cushioned. WE are the ones that suffer! 

Right off to do housework before my Mother and family arrives for afternoon tea for her birthday - house is SUCH a mess and I need to do it all in slow motion! 

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

I have been trying to think of a middle name for Dylan, nothing jumps out at me and any i like DH doesnt :(


----------



## Pixxie

Ness if it hurt her she would stop, don't worry :) xx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks girls wish she would blimmin stop :haha: 

Charlotte what about Dylan Jack - sure you've already thought of that one lol bit has a nice ring to it!


----------



## xkirstyx

congrats wishing noah is gorgeous!

iv not a clue what is wrong with me 2day im a mess i cant stop crying! :(


----------



## Mizze

Kirsty ive been an emotional wreck since Friday. :hugs: I just keep bursting into tears too. 

Dunno what it is but ive been battling against just going to bed, pulling the sheets over my head and blocking the world out. Am assuming at the moment its just hormones - keeping an eye out though because it is an indicator of my mental health not being great. 

SIGH! And now, back to the housework! :) 

Mizze xx


----------



## YoungNImum

wishingforbub said:


> Hi Ladies !!!
> Just came home from the hospital with our new little boy Noah, born on the 8th dec at 836am weighing 3.07kg and 50cm long :)
> We are so in love ! And so happy to be home. The section was good, in a bit of pain, but will update my birth story when I can. I texted Mizze to let her know once he was here, but not sure she told you all :)
> 
> Here he is :yipee: and congrats to all the new mummies ! xx

Yay another baby boy, he looks so tiny, hope your not in to much pain after the section :hugs:


----------



## YoungNImum

Here's a pic i took this morning of my 38wk bump :happydance:
Bubba is defo getting bigger i can feel him/her's every movement.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00593 - Copy.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats wishing!!


----------



## Mizze

Um - I have been meaning to ask this

Has anyone had a DECREASE in their discharge? Im still getting it but its definately been less over the last couple of days? Is this okay/ normal/ weird - am NOT googling because im curious not worried and im not going to panic myself - LO is moving and her hb is strong so I dont think its anything to worry about. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

I've not had it Mizze but I don't imagine it would be a bad thing xxx


----------



## Mizze

Thank Pixxie - glad you got things sorted with you OH btw.

Right, I really do have to get back up and restart the housework! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

Would it be really bitchy of me to remove random, annoying family members from my Facebook who I have only met once or twice but insist on commenting on everything I do or asking stupid questions like 'Have you not had *him* yet then?'


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> Would it be really bitchy of me to remove random, annoying family members from my Facebook who I have only met once or twice but insist on commenting on everything I do or asking stupid questions like 'Have you not had *him* yet then?'

Nope I was/am deleting people who keep doing that send me a number and I'll write a comment about you


----------



## YoungNImum

Pixxie said:


> Would it be really bitchy of me to remove random, annoying family members from my Facebook who I have only met once or twice but insist on commenting on everything I do or asking stupid questions like 'Have you not had *him* yet then?'

Ino how you feel but sure it would only cause an tiff between me an OH, i just ignore half the rubbish they write, altho sometimes i must admitt i can be abit bitchy an write something horrid back, but i dont care :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

I've deleted people who have said unhelpful things including family members! 

I can't stop crying either girls thought it was just me! I had a decrease in discharge too Mizze about 38 weeks now is kicked up a notch I've got so much today I keep thinking my waters have gone!


----------



## Pixxie

I've just deleted them, I can blame it on hormones if I need to! :haha: xx


----------



## YoungNImum

Haha never thought of that one pixxie lol


----------



## sammiwry

I wouldn't even blame it on the hormones I'd just blame it on them saying you don't need the hassle anymore.


----------



## Nessicle

Can't fault you Pixxie!! 

I have sooo much weight and pressure in my pelvis today I can barely walk! Feelin mega anxious too had to crack out the rescue remedy!


----------



## WILSMUM

congrats wishing noah is gorgeous!

well little miss ailsa is a little greedy madam - have had to up her to 5oz bottles - the back of the tin says 5oz at 8 weeks not 3!!!! but she has been going longer between feeds today - 4-5hrs instead of 3-4 so hopefully it won't b long befoere she drops the early hr of the morning feed!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Some one please come round mine and turn a lamp on, im sat in the dark feeding Niamh. If i move il get milk everywhere. My boob is cold aswell.

Why did OH have to go xmass shopping?


----------



## GoogilyBear

for some odd reason, ive had swollen feet all day and ive spent all of half an hour on my feet, ive been sat with my feet up and its not gone down :/ i suffer with low blood pressure, and i know i am hotter today then usual but i dont know any other reason for my feel being like little balloons :s


----------



## lozzy21

WILSMUM said:


> congrats wishing noah is gorgeous!
> 
> well little miss ailsa is a little greedy madam - have had to up her to 5oz bottles - the back of the tin says 5oz at 8 weeks not 3!!!! but she has been going longer between feeds today - 4-5hrs instead of 3-4 so hopefully it won't b long befoere she drops the early hr of the morning feed!!!

The little piggy! Niamh is still only taking between 3 and 4 oz


----------



## Pixxie

I just had a bit of pink tinged plug :dance: 

GO TOWARDS THE LIGHT MABEL!!!


----------



## sammiwry

So far today me and rox have moved from bed to have a bath and we are now both snuggled up on the sofa with Rox performing foot warming duties


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> I just had a bit of pink tinged plug :dance:
> 
> GO TOWARDS THE LIGHT MABEL!!!

Fingers crossed pixxie!!


----------



## xkirstyx

i want pink plug :(


----------



## cho

me too:cry:


----------



## cho

Pixxie said:


> I just had a bit of pink tinged plug :dance:
> 
> GO TOWARDS THE LIGHT MABEL!!!

I hope that means labour is around the corner, seems that way hun with the others :) x


----------



## cho

pixxie when you have checked your cervix have you noticed anything different with the walls it feels like the top wall is caving lol sorry its tmi


----------



## Pixxie

c.holdway said:


> pixxie when you have checked your cervix have you noticed anything different with the walls it feels like the top wall is caving lol sorry its tmi

I think you will find that's the baby's head! Give it a gentle poke and if it's hard that's what it is :thumbup: My cervix had disappeared this morning though :wacko: xxx


----------



## sammiwry

xkirstyx said:


> i want pink plug :(

I want plug!


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> pixxie when you have checked your cervix have you noticed anything different with the walls it feels like the top wall is caving lol sorry its tmi
> 
> I think you will find that's the baby's head! Give it a gentle poke and if it's hard that's what it is :thumbup: My cervix had disappeared this morning though :wacko: xxxClick to expand...

I wondered the same thing charlotte, I've been able to reach my cervix for the last week, tried today and got that same 'caving in' feel and couldnt reach my cervix :-s


----------



## Pixxie

I've got period type pains now too... I'm trying not to get excited but I hope this is things getting going!


----------



## Nessicle

I want plug too!!!!! 

Googily my feet swell horrendously every day even if I'm just sat on m backside nothing to do with blood pressure unfortunately it's just a part of pregnancy at this stage, Long as Mw is checking your urine at every appt nothing to worry about!


----------



## Nessicle

I feel really 'open' inside if that makes sense - I haven't checked my cervix but I feel more open


----------



## WILSMUM

yay pixxie! fx this is it for u hun!!!


she is a little piggy - think shes got her fathers apetite!!!! shes def filling out she doesn't feel as delicate anymore and has right chubby cheeks now!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Congratulations to the new mummies :cloud9:

& good luck ~:dust: labour dust :dust:~ to those patiently waiting


----------



## xkirstyx

me ad OH just dtd fx it works!


----------



## cho

Pixxie said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> pixxie when you have checked your cervix have you noticed anything different with the walls it feels like the top wall is caving lol sorry its tmi
> 
> I think you will find that's the baby's head! Give it a gentle poke and if it's hard that's what it is :thumbup: My cervix had disappeared this morning though :wacko: xxxClick to expand...

 really its not where my cervix is its before that just feels like its bulging down a bit :blush:



sammiwry said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> pixxie when you have checked your cervix have you noticed anything different with the walls it feels like the top wall is caving lol sorry its tmi
> 
> I think you will find that's the baby's head! Give it a gentle poke and if it's hard that's what it is :thumbup: My cervix had disappeared this morning though :wacko: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I wondered the same thing charlotte, I've been able to reach my cervix for the last week, tried today and got that same 'caving in' feel and couldnt reach my cervix :-sClick to expand...

yer felt quite tight ect


Pixxie said:


> I've got period type pains now too... I'm trying not to get excited but I hope this is things getting going!

:happydance: just cos u dont wanna get excited doesnt mean i cant for you :haha:


Nessicle said:


> I feel really 'open' inside if that makes sense - I haven't checked my cervix but I feel more open

mines opposite to that ness, i have a lot of discharge when i check too


----------



## Nessicle

Good luck kirsty!! 

Kelly I'm not patiently waiting :haha: just waiting lol


----------



## cho

xkirstyx said:


> me ad OH just dtd fx it works!

fingers x'd hun, im so snappy today that if i tried dtd with DH think he would feel too weird with how i have been today lol, i barely spoke to anyone.
My mum called me this morning at like 8 she asked "anything yet" obviously not, cos otherwise i would have to call her to come get Bradley so silly question then she called again at 12 and asked again!!!:growlmad:
i just sed same as tis morning but it was sooo annoying!


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> Good luck kirsty!!
> 
> Kelly I'm not patiently waiting :haha: just waiting lol

:haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Charlotte I don't mean the feel of it inside as I haven't checked just when I sit on the toilet or something it feels like there are more air bubbles if that makes sense? It's too tight up there and bulgy for me to check lol it freaks me out :haha:


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> Charlotte I don't mean the feel of it inside as I haven't checked just when I sit on the toilet or something it feels like there are more air bubbles if that makes sense? It's too tight up there and bulgy for me to check lol it freaks me out :haha:

oh :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

Nessicle said:


> Kelly I'm not patiently waiting :haha: just waiting lol


......:dohh::haha:

Well good luck ~ hope your waiting isnt too much longer :hugs: Im thinking of you


----------



## Kerrieann

wishingforbub said:


> Hi Ladies !!!
> Just came home from the hospital with our new little boy Noah, born on the 8th dec at 836am weighing 3.07kg and 50cm long :)
> We are so in love ! And so happy to be home. The section was good, in a bit of pain, but will update my birth story when I can. I texted Mizze to let her know once he was here, but not sure she told you all :)
> 
> Here he is :yipee: and congrats to all the new mummies ! xx

Congrats wishing :yipee: he is absolutely gorgeous and i love his name! :happydance::flower:



Pixxie said:


> I just had a bit of pink tinged plug :dance:
> 
> GO TOWARDS THE LIGHT MABEL!!!

:wohoo: hope this is the start of things hun, sounds promising!! :thumbup:



Pixxie said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> pixxie when you have checked your cervix have you noticed anything different with the walls it feels like the top wall is caving lol sorry its tmi
> 
> I think you will find that's the baby's head! Give it a gentle poke and if it's hard that's what it is :thumbup: My cervix had disappeared this morning though :wacko: xxxClick to expand...

When i was examined during labour my cervix moved up so high they couldnt even reach it, so they thought it would take hours to move and dialte but i had him 3 hours later!! Doesnt matter where it is i dont think :hugs:


----------



## Pixxie

Yea Charlotte my bulge is no where near my cervix either but that's defiantly what it is! 

I'm defiantly having a bloody show! :dance: Now I AM excited! This means a few days at most right? xx


----------



## sammiwry

Can't quote as iPhone doesnt like long posts :dohh: when I check I have a lot of discharge too Charlotte, it's quite watery too :-s


----------



## Kerrieann

I had mine the day before and more on the day i had Jude pixxie :wohoo: not long now hun! xx


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> I just had a bit of pink tinged plug :dance:
> 
> GO TOWARDS THE LIGHT MABEL!!!

Yay!! and :rofl: at the order to Mabel! 

FX'd for you 

Just seen all the family off - DH is out and ive eaten my roast beef dinner -am sat, stuffed, on the sofa with a groaning tummy. 

My chocolate passion cake for Mum's birthday went down a treat though - very pleased. Tasted lovely! :munch: 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Glad the cake went down well Mizze!


----------



## Mizze

Ta, I was afraid it hadnt risen very well but it wasnt too bad - tasted lush! Its a bit like a mix between a chocolate and a carrot cake - yummmmmmmmmmm

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Hmmm chocolate cake! Never had carrot cake though :-s


----------



## Nessicle

Sammi that's what my discharge is like too! 

Pixxie yeah usually a few days at most - all my books say once you've had your bloody show labour is imminent! Oh I'm so jealous! Don't think Ava is gong anywhere this week!


----------



## Mizze

Carrot cake is lovely - honest! Carrots are naturally sweet so do well in a cake. This recipe had carrots and ground ginger/cinammon and walnut pieces in it as well as cocoa. Not my recipe I just snaffled it off the internet. Mum really liked it. It helped that it was covered in chocolate butter icing in the middle as well as on top obviously!!

Feel slightly sick now ive eaten my dinner too though - should have waited until the chocolate cake went down! :) 


Kelly - nice to see you - how is little Meadow doing?

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

Pixxie said:


> Yea Charlotte my bulge is no where near my cervix either but that's defiantly what it is!
> 
> I'm defiantly having a bloody show! :dance: Now I AM excited! This means a few days at most right? xx

 Thats sooo weird:wacko: Thats really exciting for you hun, maybe tonight or tomorrow ? xxx


Kerrieann said:


> I had mine the day before and more on the day i had Jude pixxie :wohoo: not long now hun! xx

How is little Jude, how u finding it with 2 hun? im still a bit nervous about having 2 as Bradley has been playing up a lot this last week


sammiwry said:


> Hmmm chocolate cake! Never had carrot cake though :-s

mmmm any cake would eb just great, when i was in waitrose earlier i bought a trifle. I ahve fancied trifle for ages honestly absolutely ages and i was slightly dissapointed!
Normally if i am right trifle contains, cream custard and jelly and sponge well insted of jelly it was a strawberry compote was rather bizarre was def missing jelly!! still ate a whole tub and this was a big one too :blush:


----------



## GoogilyBear

Hmm i dont know what to do about my swollen feet, the one on my left is so bad, that if you press down on it, then lift your finger off, it leaves an indent and rises again slowly.. like a memory foam matress lol...


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Kelly - nice to see you - how is little Meadow doing?
> 
> Mizze xx

Thanks for thinking of us Mizzie :hugs:

Meadow is doing great thankyou :baby: We are getting into a bit more of a routine, I pretty much know when she likes to sleep, feed & wake 

My boobies are so sore though, feeling engorged, im just gonna ring a breastfeeding helpline to try & get advice :winkwink:


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Sammi that's what my discharge is like too!
> 
> Pixxie yeah usually a few days at most - all my books say once you've had your bloody show labour is imminent! Oh I'm so jealous! Don't think Ava is gong anywhere this week!

Annoying isn't it? Doesn't bother me so much during the day cos I'll go to the loo and check but so annoying during the night as I think my waters are trickling and when I check it's just discharge


----------



## KellyC75

GoogilyBear said:


> Hmm i dont know what to do about my swollen feet, the one on my left is so bad, that if you press down on it, then lift your finger off, it leaves an indent and rises again slowly.. like a memory foam matress lol...


Support stockings help a little....But you must 'try' & keep your feet raised, great excuse to go have a sit down :winkwink:


----------



## cho

googily if your worried then amybe call your mw, i think swellign is normal as long as its not along with other symptoms but it can also be dangerous if it happens suddenly and is excessive so maybe give her a call just to be safe but im sure its just water retention ect, mine have swollen slightly too and my legs :(


----------



## KellyC75

Anyone that has me on their msn can see a picture of *Meadow*...:baby:

If you havent got me & wanna add me, just send me a PM with your email address & i'll add you :thumbup:

Im sorry, but I wont be posting one on here :nope:


----------



## sammiwry

GoogilyBear said:


> Hmm i dont know what to do about my swollen feet, the one on my left is so bad, that if you press down on it, then lift your finger off, it leaves an indent and rises again slowly.. like a memory foam matress lol...

Could you not ring the hospital for advice tonight and try and get in contact with your midwife tomorrow for more help and get checked over?


----------



## Nessicle

Honestly Googily mine right foot is exactly the same it leaves impression marks when I press down and really sore too I can't even bend my toes!


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Sammi that's what my discharge is like too!
> 
> Pixxie yeah usually a few days at most - all my books say once you've had your bloody show labour is imminent! Oh I'm so jealous! Don't think Ava is gong anywhere this week!
> 
> Annoying isn't it? Doesn't bother me so much during the day cos I'll go to the loo and check but so annoying during the night as I think my waters are trickling and when I check it's just dischargeClick to expand...

Yeah it's so annoying especially cos it always feels like more!


----------



## Mizze

KellyC75 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Kelly - nice to see you - how is little Meadow doing?
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> Thanks for thinking of us Mizzie :hugs:
> 
> Meadow is doing great thankyou :baby: We are getting into a bit more of a routine, I pretty much know when she likes to sleep, feed & wake
> 
> My boobies are so sore though, feeling engorged, im just gonna ring a breastfeeding helpline to try & get advice :winkwink:Click to expand...

Glad you are doing well - have you posted on the breastfeeding forum on here too? 



GoogilyBear said:


> Hmm i dont know what to do about my swollen feet, the one on my left is so bad, that if you press down on it, then lift your finger off, it leaves an indent and rises again slowly.. like a memory foam matress lol...

Try and keep your feet up - it might take longer than you think. Are you doing the foot exercises? Flexing them and circling them and moving htem side to side - it will help with your blood flow. 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Sammi that's what my discharge is like too!
> 
> Pixxie yeah usually a few days at most - all my books say once you've had your bloody show labour is imminent! Oh I'm so jealous! Don't think Ava is gong anywhere this week!
> 
> Annoying isn't it? Doesn't bother me so much during the day cos I'll go to the loo and check but so annoying during the night as I think my waters are trickling and when I check it's just dischargeClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it's so annoying especially cos it always feels like more!Click to expand...

Tell me about it!


----------



## GoogilyBear

I just read through one of my many pregnancy books (i will be checking to see if the others say the same) that if sweeling is more in one leg/foot then the other then you must contact your midwife as soon as possible and if you get pains in your knees or thighs or shins....

well... if i compare my two feet.. my left foot is nearly tripple the size of my right :s and it hurts a fair bit just above the knee...

i never thought anything of it till i read that :s


----------



## Pixxie

Right gonna go and watch TV for a bit with OH, will update if anything else happens! 

Ness you never know what's going to happen, I'm only a day in front of you xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Glad you are doing well - have you posted on the breastfeeding forum on here too?
> 
> Mizze xx

I posted once when my milk came in & I was worried about it happening :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Pixxie I hope so! Though I'm not so sure....

Try not to think of worse case scenario Googily you'll only make yourself fret - I keep saying mine is exactly the same and everything is normal so though you should defo check with your Mw it's unlikely to be anything serious :flower: the Babis press on nerves at this stage and can cause significant swelling in feet and hands it's perfectly normal - my Mw checked for DVT and there was no signs and she checked my urine for protein again no signs yet tonight my right foot is horrendously painful and abou 5 times the size of my left x


----------



## Nessicle

Glad meadow is doing well Kelly! Hope you get the bf issue sorted :flower:


----------



## - Butterfly -

wishingforbub said:


> Hi Ladies !!!
> Just came home from the hospital with our new little boy Noah, born on the 8th dec at 836am weighing 3.07kg and 50cm long :)
> We are so in love ! And so happy to be home. The section was good, in a bit of pain, but will update my birth story when I can. I texted Mizze to let her know once he was here, but not sure she told you all :)
> 
> Here he is :yipee: and congrats to all the new mummies ! xx

 Aww Wishing - so lovely to hear from you. Can't wait to hear your story. I have my section on Tuesday. Noah is sooooo gorgeous xx



Mizze said:


> Um - I have been meaning to ask this
> 
> Has anyone had a DECREASE in their discharge? Im still getting it but its definately been less over the last couple of days? Is this okay/ normal/ weird - am NOT googling because im curious not worried and im not going to panic myself - LO is moving and her hb is strong so I dont think its anything to worry about.
> 
> Mizze xx

 Mizze I don't have much discharge either. I'm assuming that's absolutely fine :shrug:



Pixxie said:


> Yea Charlotte my bulge is no where near my cervix either but that's defiantly what it is!
> 
> I'm defiantly having a bloody show! :dance: Now I AM excited! This means a few days at most right? xx

 yay Pixxie - Hope this is it for you :thumbup:



KellyC75 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Kelly - nice to see you - how is little Meadow doing?
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> Thanks for thinking of us Mizzie :hugs:
> 
> Meadow is doing great thankyou :baby: We are getting into a bit more of a routine, I pretty much know when she likes to sleep, feed & wake
> 
> My boobies are so sore though, feeling engorged, im just gonna ring a breastfeeding helpline to try & get advice :winkwink:Click to expand...

 Aww Kelly. Glad you and Meadow are doing well and in a good routine. Hope you sort out the engorgement soon xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Not staying on. Been busy nesting all day again getting ready for Tuesday!!!!

Just off for a bath now before x factor!!!

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## cho

- Butterfly - said:


> Not staying on. Been busy nesting all day again getting ready for Tuesday!!!!
> 
> Just off for a bath now before x factor!!!
> 
> Hope you are all well xx

eek not long you must be soooo excited!!:kiss:


----------



## cho

I cant believe how active Dylan is tonigh he hasnt been like this for weeks its actually lovely!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aw Charlotte I'm a bit jealous lmao! Maybe he's gettin some exercise before his journey outwards! I felt like a tumble dryer the night before Alex arrived!

I just read about the lady that lost her son at 35 weeks on 3rd tri n I'm devestated for her! Noone should lose s child! I feel really tearful about it & I've never even spoken to her :(


----------



## lozzy21

Ergh, i wish i was a bloke, I made the mistake of having a shave today and iv been so uncomfortable since :cry: Stupid stiches.


----------



## sammiwry

Maddens still doing his more than minimum of 10 movements today but he's been quieter, wish it was a sign.


----------



## cho

nikki-lou25 said:


> Aw Charlotte I'm a bit jealous lmao! Maybe he's gettin some exercise before his journey outwards! I felt like a tumble dryer the night before Alex arrived!
> 
> I just read about the lady that lost her son at 35 weeks on 3rd tri n I'm devestated for her! Noone should lose s child! I feel really tearful about it & I've never even spoken to her :(

 i would much rather feel his movements on the outside lol, i was secretly hoping i was having contractions i couldnt yet feel and it was bugging him:haha: wishful thinking!!! He literally hasnt stopped for longer than 5 mins no exaggeration!

I read about that poor lady too, so sad:cry: makes you so thankful for what you have



lozzy21 said:


> Ergh, i wish i was a bloke, I made the mistake of having a shave today and iv been so uncomfortable since :cry: Stupid stiches.

omg lozzy im screamish about things like that :help:


----------



## sammiwry

Matt won


----------



## Nessicle

Aw Charlotte ava is like that all day everyday I end up bruised on a daily basis lol unlike it when she slides her feet down my tummy but when she slams her bum Pitney the left and her feet to the right it freakin kills lol! 

Aw that's awful poor lady that is so cruel :cry:

I feel really alert tonight and not tired and in really good spirits....what the hell is going on :haha: my colostrum isnt clear now it's a goldy colour! I had a squeeze lol


----------



## ducky1502

Thought i would pop on and say hi!! 

Will update you all soon i promise. Got home about half4 today. 

Hope everyone is ok and more dreamers are popping :)


----------



## Kerrieann

c.holdway said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Yea Charlotte my bulge is no where near my cervix either but that's defiantly what it is!
> 
> I'm defiantly having a bloody show! :dance: Now I AM excited! This means a few days at most right? xx
> 
> Thats sooo weird:wacko: Thats really exciting for you hun, maybe tonight or tomorrow ? xxx
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> I had mine the day before and more on the day i had Jude pixxie :wohoo: not long now hun! xxClick to expand...
> 
> How is little Jude, how u finding it with 2 hun? im still a bit nervous about having 2 as Bradley has been playing up a lot this last week
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm chocolate cake! Never had carrot cake though :-sClick to expand...
> 
> Judes doing great! hesa very hungry baby tho and fed for 5 hours solid the other night :wacko::haha: hes so content tho, never really cries and i wake him to feed and change him lol. jakes been great with him, i was worried too but hes really supprised me all he wants to do is help, im sure bradley will be the same when he meets his baby brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> Aw Charlotte I'm a bit jealous lmao! Maybe he's gettin some exercise before his journey outwards! I felt like a tumble dryer the night before Alex arrived!
> 
> I just read about the lady that lost her son at 35 weeks on 3rd tri n I'm devestated for her! Noone should lose s child! I feel really tearful about it & I've never even spoken to her :(Click to expand...
> 
> That is exactly how i would describe my bump the day before jude arrived too!! :happydance:
> 
> thats awful, i havnt read it tho but poor women :cry::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> Thought i would pop on and say hi!!
> 
> Will update you all soon i promise. Got home about half4 today.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and more dreamers are popping :)Click to expand...
> 
> hope you and oliver are well hunni! :thumbup::flower:Click to expand...


----------



## lozzy21

Iv kicked OH of the sofa to see if lieing down helps. Any one got any idea how long they take to heal propperly?


----------



## Kerrieann

i didnt have any lozzy but i think it can take anything up to 6 weeks? :shrug:


----------



## YoungNImum

GoogilyBear said:


> Hmm i dont know what to do about my swollen feet, the one on my left is so bad, that if you press down on it, then lift your finger off, it leaves an indent and rises again slowly.. like a memory foam matress lol...

My MW always asks are my hands or feet swollen and iv only noticed this week that my right hand feels abit tight but havnt noticed my feet swell yet.
As long as your taking a urine sample to every MW appointment and your blood presure is ok then youv prob not much to worry about.
I no my MW did say swollen hands or feet along with high blood presure can be a sign of pre-epilepsie but can be treated, it normally only comes in late pregnancy.
Id ring your MW or hospital tho if it really is concerning you :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Think il make a GP apointment, they felt fine for ages and they have started hurting again so il go to rule an infection out.

Crap cos desperate for some lovin lol


----------



## xkirstyx

pains back again! wish they would stop playing with my head and turn into proper labour!


----------



## Nessicle

My Mw has never checked my hands or feet for swelling! 

Good idea Lozzy best to get checked out - you've maybe just irritated the area if you've pruned -sure you said you had earlier? 

I've managed two hours sleep with 4 toilet trips....don't feel too bad considering just have loads of energy for some strange reason! Having very strong BH's too they cause me palpitations and breathing problems when I'm laid down!


----------



## crythreetears

I had my baby boy Shaun on the morning of December 10 at 2:22AM, he weighted 6lbs 14oz and was 20inches long..


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls,
Haven't read back all the way as it's been a bit of a busy one.
I am in at 8 am in the hospital fora scan and possible induction.
I am in a zone of thinking I'll never have this baby so haven't even thought about the fact I may be in labour tomorrow!!
I will try update you all here but want to keep it off facebook till I have news. Hopefully they do keep me and I'm on here with good news.

Hope everyone is well and I haven't missed too much 

Denise xx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Denise! 

Ooh good luck honey! I'm thinking of performing my own induction :haha:'won't say anything on facebook hope you have some news for us soon! 

Pixxie had her bloody show earlier so hopefully she's in labour now! 

Xx


----------



## Nessicle

Congratulations crythreetears!


----------



## lozzy21

Cant sleep ness?


----------



## Pixxie

I'm having contractions :happydance: they are only 40 seconds and 10 mins apart though. Just hoping they don't stop! Xx


----------



## Mincholada

congrats on Shaun @crythreetears!!! :flower:

good luck for tomorrow denise! hope they'll get something going for you!!! :thumbup:


i'm still here, still no signs, still considerably patient. since afternoon my little girl decided to hit me in the foof the whole time, so that wasn't so nice, but aside from that, all is fine! 

parents made it over here from germany. first thing they say after not having seen me for 9 months when entering the apartment: "your windows are very dirty and it's visible from the parking lot." they then went on complaining why i don't clean them. weeell, i live on the 3rd floor. the windows are sliding windows and slide up and are covered by the 2nd half of the window, plus there are fitted insect screens in front of them. i do not own an at least 30 foot ladder nor tools to remove the screens nor do i think the apartment association would be amused if they see a 9 month pregnant woman that high up cleaning windows. :dohh: i do believe the association has them professionally cleaned once a year or something. guess my parents are so used to their sideways opening windows that open into the room and are easy to clean, that they completely ignored that it's impossible for me to clean mine.

next thing they say: "it looks like sodom and gomorrah in here."
now i had to take a picture to tell myself it does not.
https://img574.imageshack.us/img574/832/livingroome.jpg

that's what you see when you enter my apartment. the living room. baby swing, tv, cat tree, sofas, table, cat claw thingy and cat toy and a parcel that is being picked up tomorrow as that's the crib mattress FOB's mum ordered twice accidentally. on the other side my shoes are aligned and people entering can see the dining room table that is clean and has nothing on it. so i really don't know why it looks like sodom and gomorrah. for having worked that much and being on my own and having two cats, i've been actually quite proud of how "clean" i kept this place. :cry:

third thing they said: "are you sure you told us the right month of your due date??? and you only gained 7 lbs??? that could be dangerous for the baby!"

ARGH!!!!!!!!! anybody got any questions why i decided to move across the pond all on my own!??? if i had that everyday, i'd go craaaaazy!!!!!!!! how about: "sooo nice to see you. how are you feeling? can't wait for the baby! etc."???

well, at least they brought me some nice candy and my favorite perfume that i can't get over here! :thumbup:


----------



## Mincholada

ooooh great pixxie!!!!! fingers crossed they keep getting stronger and closer!!!!!!


----------



## Pixxie

Your place isn't a mess at all! I bet you were so annoyed. 

They are quite irregular now, if anthing comes of them I think it will be a long time xxx


----------



## hopefully2

God if that's a mess I better never show you mine!!

Pixie hopefully this is something for you, I'd say with the show you haven't long left!!

Ness I think you'll go by yourself, I have never even had a braxton hick so I need to light a fire under me to get this one moving!!!

I can't sleep obviously, grace was just awake and got into our bed for a quick cuddle and is gone back to her cot now but it was kinda nice to get one last cuddle out of her as my only child!!


----------



## Nessicle

Bloody he'll Jenny That's not a mess my house is a right tip sometimes lol! Parents hey?!

Pixxie its quite normal from what I've read for contractions to be a bit irregular at first so fx this is labour for you! 

I hope I do Denise Ivempredicted tomorrow or Wednesday but then my predictions are always wrong ha ha! I'm having a real energy burst at the moment just don t feel tired! Have read that can be a sign! 

Aw bless Grace! How you feeling? Nervous and excited?


----------



## hopefully2

Was grand and calm until now! Just starting to think about labour etc!! 
Hope I do ok now and keep it together. I know it's all worth it though, one day of pain for lifetime with the love of your life.


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh I'm excited for you! I hope you do get induced today!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aggh just done big post from phone and lost it - not happy!

Good luck for today hopefully - you'll be grand x x 

Pixxie - hope labour starts and finishes real soon for you x x 

Minch - silly parents! Your home isn't untidy! X 

Dh is off work with me today doing some last jobs before tomorrow. Also have pre-op appt at hospital at 2.45. Feels weird! But very excited. X x 

Have a great day lovely ladies x x


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh good luck for today butterfly!! How exciting!! 

Wonder how Pixxie is getting on...

I feel weird today, really alert despite hardly any sleep, Ava feels much lower like her head isn't catching on my pubic bone now and I feel sick....don't want to read too much into it but maybe good signs....?!


----------



## sammiwry

Good luck today hopefully! Can't wait to hear some news! 

Jenny your apartment is tidy! My house is a mess compared to that!

Hope pixxie is having proper contractions now!

Butterfly you excited?! Not long now till you get to meet Rosie! 

Ness I reckon you'll go into labour before me


----------



## cho

ducky1502 said:


> Thought i would pop on and say hi!!
> 
> Will update you all soon i promise. Got home about half4 today.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and more dreamers are popping :)

 great to hear from you hun, hope your both doing really well :) xxx:hugs:



xkirstyx said:


> pains back again! wish they would stop playing with my head and turn into proper labour!

I hope its proper labour for you, must be very frustrating!!


crythreetears said:


> I had my baby boy Shaun on the morning of December 10 at 2:22AM, he weighted 6lbs 14oz and was 20inches long..

Congratulations:happydance: 


hopefully2 said:


> Hey girls,
> Haven't read back all the way as it's been a bit of a busy one.
> I am in at 8 am in the hospital fora scan and possible induction.
> I am in a zone of thinking I'll never have this baby so haven't even thought about the fact I may be in labour tomorrow!!
> I will try update you all here but want to keep it off facebook till I have news. Hopefully they do keep me and I'm on here with good news.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and I haven't missed too much
> 
> Denise xx

Aww very exciting, i hope they induce today for you hun xx


Pixxie said:


> I'm having contractions :happydance: they are only 40 seconds and 10 mins apart though. Just hoping they don't stop! Xx

 so exciting :happydance:



well another day today, no sign of bubs and no sign he will be coming soon :cry: i was up all night again peeing grr i have had enough!!!
Feel bad moaning cos i know poor denise has been waiting ages, im sooo nervous about having to be induced i really dont want to:nope: could be a week today i get induced ! i best start a real eviction process, i need a daily routine lol, i would love Dylan here and settled before xmas!


----------



## Pixxie

Not much happening but they seem to be getting a bit more regular xx


----------



## hopefully2

Hey,
Almost got sent away for another two days but thankfully 
My doc has agreed to induce me so waiting for a bed..... Scary!!!


----------



## Mizze

crythreetears said:


> I had my baby boy Shaun on the morning of December 10 at 2:22AM, he weighted 6lbs 14oz and was 20inches long..

:wohoo: Congratulations! Thats number 37! I think the boys are definately catching up! 


Minch - Thats NOT an untidy apartment! Good lord my house looks much worse than that and im home all day. Deep breaths - parents! :hug:



hopefully2 said:


> Hey,
> Almost got sent away for another two days but thankfully
> My doc has agreed to induce me so waiting for a bed..... Scary!!!

Congrats hon. Fx for you

Pixxie fx'd for you too that sounds promising. 

:yipee: babies on the way

Not mine however - No signs apart from Little Miss deciding to sit on my sciatic nerve all night which made for a VERY uncomfortable night. Ah well. Ouch!:nope:

Buggerit just realised ive double booked myself tomorrow for a pedicure and my aquanatal class. Idiot!! :dohh::dohh:

Butterfly have a good day today. Hope all goes well tomorrow. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Woo hoo Denise!!! Yay so happy for you! 

Pixxie hope the contractions pick up for you! 

Charlotte I hope you don't have to be induced - are you having a sweep? 

Sammi I'm not getting too excited it probably doesn't mean anything this energy burst - decided to go back to bed for an hour and I feel tired now :haha: I feel sick today thigh! 

One of our Dreamers Mommy2Kian's wares broke this morning she was due to have a section tomorrow due to a low laying placenta (I think) so think she'll be having an emergency section this morning xx


----------



## Nessicle

*waters not wares! Bloody phone!


----------



## Mizze

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/479765-any-38wk-ladies-titled-changed-14.html

MissAma who was due on the 30th - had her little girl on Saturday. :yipee:

Queue jumper! 

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

hopefully thats brilliant hun xx
Thanks ness, i have a sweep booked for friday! and then she will book me for induction, she said between 20th-23rd :shock:


----------



## Mizze

Babies coming thick and fast - Caitlyn has had her baby girl too - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...te-post-12-shes-here-pics-post-14-18-a-2.html

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

I need to get out of bed and do some stuff around the house :-(. My parents are popping in on there way to Winchester to go shopping before heading to Cheltenham to pick up my brother but I've just had some of the nicest sleep for a while and want more of it :-(


----------



## cho

congrats to missama and caitlyn x


----------



## meeley

Well I;m just waiting to hear back from the midwife to confirm if they have cots available but she has said she is pretty confident they will have me in this eve for an induction tomorrow!! I'm now starting to feel a little scared!!!


----------



## cho

meeley said:


> Well I;m just waiting to hear back from the midwife to confirm if they have cots available but she has said she is pretty confident they will have me in this eve for an induction tomorrow!! I'm now starting to feel a little scared!!!

good luck :thumbup: xxx


----------



## sammiwry

hopefully2 said:


> Hey,
> Almost got sent away for another two days but thankfully
> My doc has agreed to induce me so waiting for a bed..... Scary!!!

Yay fingers crossed you don't have to wait too long!!


----------



## Nessicle

It's not fair all these queue jumping babies :cry: give us ours lol! 

Charlotte hope the sweep works for you and you don't have to be induced!


----------



## sammiwry

meeley said:


> Well I;m just waiting to hear back from the midwife to confirm if they have cots available but she has said she is pretty confident they will have me in this eve for an induction tomorrow!! I'm now starting to feel a little scared!!!

Ooo good luck


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> It's not fair all these queue jumping babies :cry: give us ours lol!
> 
> Charlotte hope the sweep works for you and you don't have to be induced!

:thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> It's not fair all these queue jumping babies :cry: give us ours lol!
> 
> Charlotte hope the sweep works for you and you don't have to be induced!

Ness are you going to be asking for a sweep at your next appointment if Ava hasn't made her appearance before then?


----------



## meeley

Nessicle said:


> It's not fair all these queue jumping babies :cry: give us ours lol!
> 
> Charlotte hope the sweep works for you and you don't have to be induced!

I would rather be waiting than be induced for the reason I am being induced though hon!! :-(


----------



## Nessicle

I know Meeley just jealous I don't know when my baby is gonna show up :haha: meant more the non lazy babies who turn up of their own accord at 37 weeks and such lol

Yeah Sammi - seeing Mw tomorrow and booking in for a sweep for 21st next Tuesday just in case x


----------



## meeley

I know exactly what u mean Ness, I think if i didnt have all this to deal with I would be the same as you entirely but I am not quite on the 39wks yet and I dont think this baby is gonna come all that easily even with an induction!!! LOL Apparently heart baby's like to stay in there as long as poss!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Aw bless! I really hope all goes well with the induction :hugs: what will happen once bubs is born?


----------



## sazhuddy13

morning all, well this is still no signs of my lo making an appearance yet but at least i have a sweep booked for tomorrow and if that does not work i am being induced on thursday woohoo so i will have my little bundle of joy by the weekend.x


----------



## meeley

Nessicle said:


> Aw bless! I really hope all goes well with the induction :hugs: what will happen once bubs is born?

Well baby's never been in a good position for the fetal cardiologist so when its born they have to investigate to confirm a full anatomy of the heart! Most likely is it will have a 'shunt' op at a few days old then we'll be able to come home, will then need open heart surgery at 8mths - 1yr but we havent had that confirmed yet!


----------



## KellyC75

Many Congratulations to the new Mummies :cloud9:




- Butterfly - said:


> Not staying on. Been busy nesting all day again getting ready for Tuesday!!!!

Oh wow Butterfly...I remember exactly how you are feeling :happydance::wacko: Such a mix of emotions

I want to wish you all the very best with the birth of your LO tommorow....:baby: I will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Pixxie

Getting annoyed now, no signs of progress, been up since 3.30am with contractions. Only sign something might be happening is browny red cm. Been in bed trying to get some sleep but can't because of the pain but they are not getting any stronger or more regular. Do you think it would be better for me to potter about the house a bit or keep trying to rest? Xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Meadow was a cheeky girl last nite, waking & staying awake for 4 hours! :dohh: Im gonna HAVE to catch up on some sleep today, but its hard, as my DS2 is off school poorly with tonsilitus (again) 

I remember before she was born, saying, at least the sleep I get between feeds, I wont be in pain....Who was I kidding! I have breast pain, back pain, wound pain....:cry: Ahhh, the joys of those first weeks! :wacko:

:kiss:Happy 'one week old' Birthday to my sweet, edible baby Girl :cloud9:


----------



## cho

sazhuddy13 said:


> morning all, well this is still no signs of my lo making an appearance yet but at least i have a sweep booked for tomorrow and if that does not work i am being induced on thursday woohoo so i will have my little bundle of joy by the weekend.x

 Ah hopefully she will make a appearance on her own :thumbup: how come you are being induced so early? x


meeley said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Aw bless! I really hope all goes well with the induction :hugs: what will happen once bubs is born?
> 
> Well baby's never been in a good position for the fetal cardiologist so when its born they have to investigate to confirm a full anatomy of the heart! Most likely is it will have a 'shunt' op at a few days old then we'll be able to come home, will then need open heart surgery at 8mths - 1yr but we havent had that confirmed yet!Click to expand...

 aww i hope all goes well hun, u must have such mixed emotion!:hugs:



Pixxie said:


> Getting annoyed now, no signs of progress, been up since 3.30am with contractions. Only sign something might be happening is browny red cm. Been in bed trying to get some sleep but can't because of the pain but they are not getting any stronger or more regular. Do you think it would be better for me to potter about the house a bit or keep trying to rest? Xxx

maybe try the ball pixxie, or just a quick hoover then relax see if it makes any difference but dont over do incase it is labour as u will need all the energy 


KellyC75 said:


> Meadow was a cheeky girl last nite, waking & staying awake for 4 hours! :dohh: Im gonna HAVE to catch up on some sleep today, but its hard, as my DS2 is off school poorly with tonsilitus (again)
> 
> I remember before she was born, saying, at least the sleep I get between feeds, I wont be in pain....Who was I kidding! I have breast pain, back pain, wound pain....:cry: Ahhh, the joys of those first weeks! :wacko:
> 
> :kiss:Happy 'one week old' Birthday to my sweet, edible baby Girl :cloud9:

 wow one week already where is time going its soo scary, i need to try and get in the festive spirit for poor Bradley, it hard to think of xmas till Dylan is here but suppose i shouldnt let that dampen Bradley's xmas, he has taken his litttle cards to school today and he has told me the names of the children he likes at school but we dont know if half them exist lol, so could be embarrasing for DH when he takes Bradley in :rofl:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hi ladies!!!

How is everyone?? Kelly how did everything go???? Huge congrats on little Meadow!!

I feel like i'm missing so much of whats going on :(

Wow, no one told me babies were this hard work... LOL! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sazhuddy13

c.holdway said:


> sazhuddy13 said:
> 
> 
> morning all, well this is still no signs of my lo making an appearance yet but at least i have a sweep booked for tomorrow and if that does not work i am being induced on thursday woohoo so i will have my little bundle of joy by the weekend.x
> 
> Ah hopefully she will make a appearance on her own :thumbup: how come you are being induced so early? x
> because my last baby my son weighed 10lb 1oz and they do not want me to go over 41 weeks and i was late with both my son and daughter.xx
> 
> 
> meeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Aw bless! I really hope all goes well with the induction :hugs: what will happen once bubs is born?Click to expand...
> 
> Well baby's never been in a good position for the fetal cardiologist so when its born they have to investigate to confirm a full anatomy of the heart! Most likely is it will have a 'shunt' op at a few days old then we'll be able to come home, will then need open heart surgery at 8mths - 1yr but we havent had that confirmed yet!Click to expand...
> 
> aww i hope all goes well hun, u must have such mixed emotion!:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Getting annoyed now, no signs of progress, been up since 3.30am with contractions. Only sign something might be happening is browny red cm. Been in bed trying to get some sleep but can't because of the pain but they are not getting any stronger or more regular. Do you think it would be better for me to potter about the house a bit or keep trying to rest? XxxClick to expand...
> 
> maybe try the ball pixxie, or just a quick hoover then relax see if it makes any difference but dont over do incase it is labour as u will need all the energy
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Meadow was a cheeky girl last nite, waking & staying awake for 4 hours! :dohh: Im gonna HAVE to catch up on some sleep today, but its hard, as my DS2 is off school poorly with tonsilitus (again)
> 
> I remember before she was born, saying, at least the sleep I get between feeds, I wont be in pain....Who was I kidding! I have breast pain, back pain, wound pain....:cry: Ahhh, the joys of those first weeks! :wacko:
> 
> :kiss:Happy 'one week old' Birthday to my sweet, edible baby Girl :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> wow one week already where is time going its soo scary, i need to try and get in the festive spirit for poor Bradley, it hard to think of xmas till Dylan is here but suppose i shouldnt let that dampen Bradley's xmas, he has taken his litttle cards to school today and he has told me the names of the children he likes at school but we dont know if half them exist lol, so could be embarrasing for DH when he takes Bradley in :rofl:Click to expand...

 they are inducing me early as my son weighed 10lb 1oz and they do not want me to go over 41 weeks as my last 2 pregnancies went over.xx


----------



## wishingforbub

hi ladies, sorry i have not read back yet... too many pages lol! but i see there are lots more babies so congrats to the mummies!! one day i will read back and multi-quote lol.

well here is my birth story : https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...is-daddys-bday-via-c-section.html#post8190673


----------



## GoogilyBear

Morning girls.

Woke to find out some really sad news.
A girl I know from school who was 31 weeks, fell in the snow and had to go for an emergency C-section, little boy named david-jai weighing 5lb 2oz, is in critical care :( he seems to be doing okay but apparently somethings wrong with him and he might not pull through :/

On a lighter note, had the BIGGEST surge of energy late last night, i actually woke OH up and demanded DTD, just like the old times haha, he said it was nice to see some of the old me coming back lol. I think he has missed alot of attention etc, so maybe thats why things havent been the same as they used to be. I think when bubba comes, I will be back to my old self in no time :), specially as signs of it are already happening :D

Still no sign of bumpy tho, but i can deffinatly tell theres a difference in the discharge now, its more yellowy and its not wee :) so things are moving forward :)

Anybody watch glee? is it the first one they are showing on channel 4 right now? Ive not watched it before, so i was hoping this is the very start so i can catch up finally lol

Hope all is well and Pixxie - Hope things are going well for you my dear!!! x


----------



## WILSMUM

GoogilyBear said:


> Hmm i dont know what to do about my swollen feet, the one on my left is so bad, that if you press down on it, then lift your finger off, it leaves an indent and rises again slowly.. like a memory foam matress lol...

sounds like water retention hun - my dh was poking my legs and feet just before i had ailsa to check if i was retaining any water!!!



KellyC75 said:


> Meadow was a cheeky girl last nite, waking & staying awake for 4 hours! :dohh: Im gonna HAVE to catch up on some sleep today, but its hard, as my DS2 is off school poorly with tonsilitus (again)
> 
> I remember before she was born, saying, at least the sleep I get between feeds, I wont be in pain....Who was I kidding! I have breast pain, back pain, wound pain....:cry: Ahhh, the joys of those first weeks! :wacko:
> 
> :kiss:Happy 'one week old' Birthday to my sweet, edible baby Girl :cloud9:

the pain won't last long though hun, i've finally stopped bleeding and although i'm still feeling sore and bruised to touch i pretty much feel back to normal now and can do everything i was doing before!!


i was writing xmas cards earlier and ailsa now has glitter all over her face!! am planning on taking her into school at lunchtime to show her off to the lafies i used to work with, well i will if she hurrys up and finishes this bottle! think i'll change her bum and put her in a pretty dressm that'll wake her up!!


good luck to those who think they're in labour, being induced and having sections! can't wait to hear of news of more dreamer bubbas!!!


----------



## Pixxie

Think getting out of bed was a better idea, since I got up I've been getting more contractions :dance: xx


----------



## cho

keep active then pixxie :) i get soo excited for everyone else lol!! 
I am soo hormonal today blah!


----------



## Pixxie

I'm just chilling out with my knitting for a bit, I don't want to waste all my energy but I think gravity is helping. Had some more bloody show and am back to 12 mins apart, 40 seconds long. Will keep getting up to walk some laps of the living room though :thumbup: 

When do I first phone the hospital? Does 8 mins apart seem like a good time to first call? I know you're not supposed to go in until they are 5 mins apart but I've also been told to call them before I'm ready to come in because I want the pool xxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

wishingforbub said:


> hi ladies, sorry i have not read back yet... too many pages lol! but i see there are lots more babies so congrats to the mummies!! one day i will read back and multi-quote lol.
> 
> well here is my birth story : https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...is-daddys-bday-via-c-section.html#post8190673

Gonna read it now! HUGE CONGRATS!!!!! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX



GoogilyBear said:


> Morning girls.
> 
> Woke to find out some really sad news.
> A girl I know from school who was 31 weeks, fell in the snow and had to go for an emergency C-section, little boy named david-jai weighing 5lb 2oz, is in critical care :( he seems to be doing okay but apparently somethings wrong with him and he might not pull through :/
> 
> On a lighter note, had the BIGGEST surge of energy late last night, i actually woke OH up and demanded DTD, just like the old times haha, he said it was nice to see some of the old me coming back lol. I think he has missed alot of attention etc, so maybe thats why things havent been the same as they used to be. I think when bubba comes, I will be back to my old self in no time :), specially as signs of it are already happening :D
> 
> Still no sign of bumpy tho, but i can deffinatly tell theres a difference in the discharge now, its more yellowy and its not wee :) so things are moving forward :)
> 
> Anybody watch glee? is it the first one they are showing on channel 4 right now? Ive not watched it before, so i was hoping this is the very start so i can catch up finally lol
> 
> Hope all is well and Pixxie - Hope things are going well for you my dear!!! x

That is so awful for that girl, there must be nothing worse :cry: 

The episode on now was the first one of the first series. Second series is starting soon!



Pixxie said:


> Think getting out of bed was a better idea, since I got up I've been getting more contractions :dance: xx

WOOP!!



Pixxie said:


> I'm just chilling out with my knitting for a bit, I don't want to waste all my energy but I think gravity is helping. Had some more bloody show and am back to 12 mins apart, 40 seconds long. Will keep getting up to walk some laps of the living room though :thumbup:
> 
> When do I first phone the hospital? Does 8 mins apart seem like a good time to first call? I know you're not supposed to go in until they are 5 mins apart but I've also been told to call them before I'm ready to come in because I want the pool xxx

Just call them at about 7/8 mins apart i reckon, maybe lie abit and say they are like 6 mins apart or something to ensure you get the pool in plenty of time xxxx


----------



## Mizze

Pixxie said:


> Think getting out of bed was a better idea, since I got up I've been getting more contractions :dance: xx




Pixxie said:


> I'm just chilling out with my knitting for a bit, I don't want to waste all my energy but I think gravity is helping. Had some more bloody show and am back to 12 mins apart, 40 seconds long. Will keep getting up to walk some laps of the living room though :thumbup:
> 
> When do I first phone the hospital? Does 8 mins apart seem like a good time to first call? I know you're not supposed to go in until they are 5 mins apart but I've also been told to call them before I'm ready to come in because I want the pool xxx

Fx'd Pixxie - cant see any harm in contacting the hospital now tbh. :thumbup:

Texted DH "please tell your daughter to get off my sciatic nerve it hurts" this morning - just got a text back - "No, she's the boss"

See -got him wrapped around her little finger already and she ISNT EVEN BORN YET!! :dohh::dohh: God help me when she is - guess who will be the strict parent..... 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Mizze said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Think getting out of bed was a better idea, since I got up I've been getting more contractions :dance: xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> I'm just chilling out with my knitting for a bit, I don't want to waste all my energy but I think gravity is helping. Had some more bloody show and am back to 12 mins apart, 40 seconds long. Will keep getting up to walk some laps of the living room though :thumbup:
> 
> When do I first phone the hospital? Does 8 mins apart seem like a good time to first call? I know you're not supposed to go in until they are 5 mins apart but I've also been told to call them before I'm ready to come in because I want the pool xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Fx'd Pixxie - cant see any harm in contacting the hospital now tbh. :thumbup:
> 
> Texted DH "please tell your daughter to get off my sciatic nerve it hurts" this morning - just got a text back - "No, she's the boss"
> 
> See -got him wrapped around her little finger already and she ISNT EVEN BORN YET!! :dohh::dohh: God help me when she is - guess who will be the strict parent.....
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Mizze

Hi Nat - how are your gorgeous babes doing? 

So many babies now - I want my girl! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

Right I think they are picking up a bit so I'm going to go for a shower and tend to 'downstairs' because at the minute the midwife wont be able to see anything :haha: 

No one post about this on my Facebook please, don't want to be mithered if they might go away again! xxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Mizze said:


> Hi Nat - how are your gorgeous babes doing?
> 
> So many babies now - I want my girl!
> 
> Mizze xx

They are ok! Keeping me very busy though, Ayden is more restless than Inaya, he always wants to be held! I'm finding breastfeeding the two of them quite hard, keeping a log of times and amounts they are eating. I've been mainly expressing, and just spoke to my breastfeeding counsellor from my NCT course this morning and are going to try out a few different things. I was told by a few of the midwives too that boys generally need more holding and are lazier than girls, lol.

They are just so sweet though, just want to eat their little faces. I honestly could never have dealt with twins if my mum wasn't staying with us, i dont know how some women do it, they must be superwomen!! Your girl will be here before you know it, and this whole waiting period will seem like it never happened! xxxx


----------



## Mizze

Aw its lovely to hear about how all the babies are getting on. Im really impressed you are managing to breastfeed them both Nat. I do so hope I can bf Caitlyn when she arrives. She has been having a busy morning which is nicely reasurring. 

Pixxie - looks like you are next. Fingers crossed hun!! 

Still in bed this morning so tired - wont be able to do that when LO is here. :happydance:

Writing christmas lists this morning - have done all my Xmas cards that have to be posted now need to make sure I write all the ones to be hand delivered and get them done by Friday - the weather forecast last night showed we might finally be in for some snow etc by the end of the week! Must Must finish my shopping for our MrX christmas appeal - I got a 10yr old boy this year and im struggling for what to buy. 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

My parents have just gone, they've dropped off our Xmas pressies incase we don't see them beforehand and as our main present is a digital camera/camcorder as we don't have one so we can take lots of photos of madden. My dad tried jump starting my Clio for me and it's dead :-( so need to go to halfords and get it a new battery


----------



## Kerrieann

Hiya ladies, ive just read back on about 8 pages and now forgotten most of it im sorry! Mizze or someone can you tell me the new mummies, dates, names and weights please????

Good luck today denise, will be thinking of you, hope it doesnt take too long :hugs:

Pixxie, fingers crossed they start picking up and this is it!! I would ring when they are 7-10 mins and at 40-50secs just to let them know :thumbup: keep active but dont tire yourself and keep eating and drinking! 

Good luck tomoro butterfly!!! :wohoo:

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Kerri, I think there were two definate births - Also there was cry3tears and Shaun - who posted on here a few pages back. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/479765-any-38wk-ladies-titled-changed-14.html - MissAma

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...te-post-12-shes-here-pics-post-14-18-a-2.html - Caitlyn 

I think Ness posted that Mommy2Kian's waters have gone too

Thats all I think

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

Up to every 7/8 minutes, just phoned the birth centre and they said it could all stop yet and to stay at home until they are every 3-4 minutes if I can! :wacko: xx


----------



## wishingforbub

And ME kerrie !!! :yipee: I had my little boy too, posted yesterday !
here is my birth story : https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...is-daddys-bday-via-c-section.html#post8190673


----------



## GoogilyBear

ooooo pixxie i am dead excited for you :D eeeek all these little ones :D

I dont know whats up with me today.. i feel asthough i have drank bottles upon bottles of energy drink... I have so much energy all of a sudden, ive been roaming around dancing about putting more decs up, cleaning singing... what an earth lol!!!

Had some discharge that has a strange smell too.. not a nasty smell sorry for tmi, but its got an odd, buttery smell? lmao, thats the only way i can describe it lol XD


weeeeeee :) i really am off my rocker today and i have no idea why XD


----------



## sammiwry

Wishing lovely story and lovely pics!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Ok so i have only read about 6 pages so far out of the more that 50 i have to read LOL....
Congrats to Kerrie!! and to Kelly!! and to louise!! and to doodle !! :)
And Nat I hope you are having some luck with the BFing... I struggled a little only cause I thought i was doing it right but until i saw the consultant, i realised not. Yesterday my breasts were so engorged and they leaked like mad too !!! and they hurt like absolute hell!
the consultant told me to stand under a hot shower and just let the milk run out, or put diapers ( with a handful of water in it ) in the freezer and then place these on your breasts to soothe it... also that this "engorging" should not last very long as your body is just to figure out how luch milk you will need. so don't overexpress or anything as your body might think you need more ! :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> Up to every 7/8 minutes, just phoned the birth centre and they said it could all stop yet and to stay at home until they are every 3-4 minutes if I can! :wacko: xx

Ooo!!! I hope you haven't got hours and hours to wait to meet your lo!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Ive just had a strange thought...

does baby still move during labour? do you still get little kicks or does all that stop?

have no idea why thats popped into my head XD

lol. omg this outburst is driving me mad lol..


----------



## Pixxie

Yea they should keep moving googly xx


----------



## GoogilyBear

Pixxie said:


> Yea they should keep moving googly xx

 thanks for that, i think it might feel a little weired :s

how did your shower go, you progressed anymore?:happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I really am off my rocker, my mums just turned up and she said shes never seen me so active haha, sitting down just doesnt seem like an option lol XD
mum thinks ots because i am getting really close now.. well lets hope sooooo! hehehehe


----------



## wishingforbub

Kerrieann said:


> Mine are really bad, im taking quiet alot of painkillers but the midwife said i was trying to do too much by tidying my bedroom and putting washing on :blush: she said ive made them worse! woops :-(

I had a section and I had some bad afterpains... when I breastfed, but only in the first two days.. they suck .. they felt like bad period cramps so I just took extra meds ! ( if that was even possible) 



ducky1502 said:


> You ladies are saints for having 2 babies... I swear this will be my only one lol.

Oh I am the same LOL !!!! :haha:


----------



## wishingforbub

P.S I cannot read back anymore LOL.. there are too many pages !!!!LOL :)


----------



## WILSMUM

so exicted for you pixxie - good luck!!!!

Well I went into school today to show Ailsa off and got her dressed in a pretty girlie outfit for the first time and also she worse her new snowsuit for the first time too!! Thought I'd share some pics!!

Also had a call from mamas and papas and her rocker chair thing arrived in this morningto DH is gonna pick that up this afternoon!!! Soo excited, think shes gonna love sitting in it watching the world go by!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0524.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4









DSCN0521.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sammiwry

I'd wondered that too Googily as I thought I had the beginnings of contractions over the weekend and madden would kick after one but then go quite. So pleased to know they are meant to move during labour


----------



## Pixxie

I'm down to 5 mins apart now but midwife said that it's only just the beginning at 3-4 mins! Each peak is a little more intense than the last though which I think is good? Up to now Ive just managed to silently breathe though them but I think I might be making funny noises soon! :haha: xxx


----------



## Pixxie

You know the inflatable play rings? Is it ok for baby to sit in them for quite a while, say as much as a bouncer chair? We won't have the bouncer until next week but we have the play ring xx


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls
Well waters are trickling away but no pains yet so doing lots of walking and stairs! 
Pixie keeping uptodate on you, so far so good.
Hopefully lots of babies in the next few days.


----------



## WILSMUM

Pixxie said:


> You know the inflatable play rings? Is it ok for baby to sit in them for quite a while, say as much as a bouncer chair? We won't have the bouncer until next week but we have the play ring xx

Hun to start with all baby will do is eat and sleep so when yr not feeding or changing it then yr best off just putting it to sleep in a moses basket or cot, the chairs aren't suitable for naps and I would imagine the ring things are the same. Ailsa hasn't got a playmat or chair or anything yet (DH picking the rocker chair up this afternoon) but then she hasn't really needed anything - shes just starting now to have more awake time though so its come in just in time.


Am so excited for you both pixxie andhopefully - looks like yr babies may well share a birthday!!!!


----------



## Pixxie

Ah thanks for clearing up willsmum! It's just I've seen other family members letting baby have naps in the chairs, I didn't know you were not supposed to. 

Hopefully hope you get some progression soon! Xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo good news for you pixxie I'm so jealous!

Hope things start picking up pace soon Denise!


----------



## sammiwry

Have posted this in third tri but thought I'd post it here too:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/485037-going-overdue.html


----------



## Mizze

Wishing, sorry if I missed you- I thought Kerri had updated for Noah already! 

Pixxie and Hopefully - thinking of you both 


Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

I'm just quite surprised she said 3-4mins is just the start though! I thought I'd practically be having the baby by then! :haha: xx


----------



## sammiwry

Pixxie said:


> I'm just quite surprised she said 3-4mins is just the start though! I thought I'd practically be having the baby by then! :haha: xx

Bless 3-4 mins to me would seem to be near the end lol obviously not :-(


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> I'm just quite surprised she said 3-4mins is just the start though! I thought I'd practically be having the baby by then! :haha: xx
> 
> Bless 3-4 mins to me would seem to be near the end lol obviously not :-(Click to expand...

:rofl:
when they are on top of each other with no break...is when your having the baby!


----------



## YoungNImum

wishingforbub said:


> Ok so i have only read about 6 pages so far out of the more that 50 i have to read LOL....
> Congrats to Kerrie!! and to Kelly!! and to louise!! and to doodle !! :)
> And Nat I hope you are having some luck with the BFing... I struggled a little only cause I thought i was doing it right but until i saw the consultant, i realised not. Yesterday my breasts were so engorged and they leaked like mad too !!! and they hurt like absolute hell!
> the consultant told me to stand under a hot shower and just let the milk run out, or put diapers ( with a handful of water in it ) in the freezer and then place these on your breasts to soothe it... also that this "engorging" should not last very long as your body is just to figure out how luch milk you will need. so don't overexpress or anything as your body might think you need more ! :hugs:

My mum had told my sister to put erm a lettuce leave or over her each breast while soaking in the bath it draws the milk out. Google it and see if it brings anything up, my sister did say it worked a treat, its ment to be an old wives tale tho :thumbup:


----------



## Nut_Shake

YoungNImum said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> Ok so i have only read about 6 pages so far out of the more that 50 i have to read LOL....
> Congrats to Kerrie!! and to Kelly!! and to louise!! and to doodle !! :)
> And Nat I hope you are having some luck with the BFing... I struggled a little only cause I thought i was doing it right but until i saw the consultant, i realised not. Yesterday my breasts were so engorged and they leaked like mad too !!! and they hurt like absolute hell!
> the consultant told me to stand under a hot shower and just let the milk run out, or put diapers ( with a handful of water in it ) in the freezer and then place these on your breasts to soothe it... also that this "engorging" should not last very long as your body is just to figure out how luch milk you will need. so don't overexpress or anything as your body might think you need more ! :hugs:
> 
> My mum had told my sister to put erm a lettuce leave or over her each breast while soaking in the bath it draws the milk out. Google it and see if it brings anything up, my sister did say it worked a treat, its ment to be an old wives tale tho :thumbup:Click to expand...

A cabbage leaf is meant to help with the engorgement. My problem right now is having too much milk anyway, its falling out of me all the time! I could feed an army! It seems to be a bit better now tho thank the lord, i was seriously considering selling bottles of it on ebay


----------



## cho

Pixxie said:


> You know the inflatable play rings? Is it ok for baby to sit in them for quite a while, say as much as a bouncer chair? We won't have the bouncer until next week but we have the play ring xx

Your prob find you wont use the ring until bubs is holding her own head up, she wont fit in it yet comfortably, like anouska said you will find she will sleep a lot so you can just put her in a moses basket/crib x


hopefully2 said:


> Hey girls
> Well waters are trickling away but no pains yet so doing lots of walking and stairs!
> Pixie keeping uptodate on you, so far so good.
> Hopefully lots of babies in the next few days.

:happydance: good luck hun hope things move fast for you xx

My mum had told my sister to put erm a lettuce leave or over her each breast while soaking in the bath it draws the milk out. Google it and see if it brings anything up, my sister did say it worked a treat, its ment to be an old wives tale tho :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

I found a hot flannel was lush!!! 
but it doesnt stay hot for long lolx


----------



## Nessicle

My friend puts her new baby in his rocker to sleep as he won't sleep in his Moses basket he screams when she tries to put him in it lol

Pixxie hope you're progressing nicely! I've got a really sore back and bump from overdoing the cleaning this morning. Had a little nap but not slept really has been having strong BH's with gripping sorta pains round my bum and pelvis! 

Feel really sicky as well and lost two little blobs of my mucous plug again earlier!


----------



## xkirstyx

right girls im still here just back from consultant and really confused. well my induction is booked for next tue and i got a sweep but my sweep failed coz docter (male doc) said my cervix is still closed and he couldnt get a finger in :.( think he pulled plug out when he took had out. im loosing loads of plug now and it has fresh red blood in with it. thought u only lost this when cervix is open and baby is coming soon? its the same as what i lost day b4 jack was born??? HELP!


----------



## xkirstyx

woooo pixxie so excited for you hun hopefully wont be to long for you now! xxx


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> I'm just quite surprised she said 3-4mins is just the start though! I thought I'd practically be having the baby by then! :haha: xx
> 
> Bless 3-4 mins to me would seem to be near the end lol obviously not :-(Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> when they are on top of each other with no break...is when your having the baby!Click to expand...

Spoil my illusion of labour :-(


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> My friend puts her new baby in his rocker to sleep as he won't sleep in his Moses basket he screams when she tries to put him in it lol
> 
> Pixxie hope you're progressing nicely! I've got a really sore back and bump from overdoing the cleaning this morning. Had a little nap but not slept really has been having strong BH's with gripping sorta pains round my bum and pelvis!
> 
> Feel really sicky as well and lost two little blobs of my mucous plug again earlier!

yes some babies have to sleep in bouncers cos of reflux ect but i think its prob noty good to do it all the time cos of there backs :shrug:


----------



## WILSMUM

Pixxie said:


> Ah thanks for clearing up willsmum! It's just I've seen other family members letting baby have naps in the chairs, I didn't know you were not supposed to.
> 
> Hopefully hope you get some progression soon! Xxx

its not good for their growth to sleep in the chairs or anything - they need to be flat, its the same reason that they recommend baby only being in a car seat for no more than 2 hrs at a time.



YoungNImum said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> Ok so i have only read about 6 pages so far out of the more that 50 i have to read LOL....
> Congrats to Kerrie!! and to Kelly!! and to louise!! and to doodle !! :)
> And Nat I hope you are having some luck with the BFing... I struggled a little only cause I thought i was doing it right but until i saw the consultant, i realised not. Yesterday my breasts were so engorged and they leaked like mad too !!! and they hurt like absolute hell!
> the consultant told me to stand under a hot shower and just let the milk run out, or put diapers ( with a handful of water in it ) in the freezer and then place these on your breasts to soothe it... also that this "engorging" should not last very long as your body is just to figure out how luch milk you will need. so don't overexpress or anything as your body might think you need more ! :hugs:
> 
> My mum had told my sister to put erm a lettuce leave or over her each breast while soaking in the bath it draws the milk out. Google it and see if it brings anything up, my sister did say it worked a treat, its ment to be an old wives tale tho :thumbup:Click to expand...

i heard savoy cabbage leaves - not that i needed anything cause i didn't leak or engorge at all!


----------



## sammiwry

On the subject of babies being in car seats for no longer than 2 hours would the odd journey now again over 2 hours be harmful? I'm talking 2.5/2.75 hours in total?


----------



## Nessicle

I think if it was all the time then it would be Sammi but the odd journey I can't see why! 

Yeah my friends rocker is more or less flat laying anyway Charlotte she just doesn't know why he won't sleep in his Moses basket but he hates it


----------



## sammiwry

Thats what I was thinking ness, it would only be wen we go to see dhs parents for the weekend, so although we could stop we then have to worry about leaving Rox in the car so would rather try and do the journey in one go but if traffic is horrendous then we would stop


----------



## mrsbling

Congratulations to all of you with the new babies :) and good luck to the other December dreamers who are about to embark on the most amazing journey of their lives :cloud9:

Sorry I havent had chance to read back - Eloise is a really good baby, but the time just seems to disappear when I am not looking ;) ........ although I havent been venturing out as I am not able to drive until midwife or doctor sign me off (hopefully this week).

Cant wait to get in the car and get out and about ;)

Just a few more little piccies :)


----------



## Nessicle

Eloise is gorgeous! Aw I want my baby :cry: 

Sammi he would be fine I'm sure - the 2 hour thing is a guideline and i think if it was 5 hours I'd say you'd have to stop but 2'and a bit would be fine x


----------



## mrsbling

sammiwry said:


> On the subject of babies being in car seats for no longer than 2 hours would the odd journey now again over 2 hours be harmful? I'm talking 2.5/2.75 hours in total?

I dont think it would be a problem, but if you can stop part of the way through the journey for a break and take LO out of car seat for a bit of a stretch, that would probably be a good idea too :) x


----------



## cho

sammi i would say that would be fine, its more for the people that keep them in car seats all day with the buggy ect and as long as its not all the time, anyone feeling any different? omg i cant stop eating i have just had pasta bake and im thinking of what i can eat next!
I am craving something sweet, oh and a baby :haha:


----------



## cho

Mrsbling Eloise is lovely, pictures are beautiful :) x


----------



## xkirstyx

did anyone read my post on the last page? i really need ur thoughts! xxx


----------



## Mizze

Oh wow Mrsbling Eloise is a beauty. I want my baby too!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

xkirstyx said:


> right girls im still here just back from consultant and really confused. well my induction is booked for next tue and i got a sweep but my sweep failed coz docter (male doc) said my cervix is still closed and he couldnt get a finger in :.( think he pulled plug out when he took had out. im loosing loads of plug now and it has fresh red blood in with it. thought u only lost this when cervix is open and baby is coming soon? its the same as what i lost day b4 jack was born??? HELP!

sorry, well about the cervix i wouldnt worry cos look at what ducky's mw said, she was in labour!
Kirsty if there is just a small amount of red blood then sounds like your bloody show:happydance:
I have read that you can also experience what looks like a bloody show after sex or a examination.
I hope its your bloody show and labour is close for you x


----------



## Mizze

xkirstyx said:


> did anyone read my post on the last page? i really need ur thoughts! xxx

Kirsty - it sounds like a bloody show but I dont know its possible the Dr scratched you? Dunno - was it a one off or are you getting more?

Mizze x


----------



## xkirstyx

im still passing it its streaks in clear mucus its there every time i go to loo x


----------



## xkirstyx

its fresh red streaks ad sometimes a tiny bit clotty like a pin prick size clot x


----------



## Pixxie

Urgh this is slow going! Down to 3 and a half to 4 mins, gotta call the midwife back when they are 3. Kind of glad I'm not allowed to hi in yet though, they are really intense now and if I had it I would have already started on the gas and air I think! Xx


----------



## KellyC75

mrsbling said:


> Just a few more little piccies :)


Adorable...:cloud9: Really adorable :baby:


----------



## lozzy21

Pixxie try to stay at home as long as you can, it isent half boring in hospital and theres nothing to do but think about the pain your in which makes it worse.


----------



## KellyC75

Pixxie said:


> Urgh this is slow going! Down to 3 and a half to 4 mins, gotta call the midwife back when they are 3. Kind of glad I'm not allowed to hi in yet though, they are really intense now and if I had it I would have already started on the gas and air I think! Xx

Good luck Pixxie :thumbup:


----------



## Mizze

Good Luck Pixxie!! :thumbup:

Im in a bad mood today obviously - i have had to delete about 3 posts today where people have posted stuff thats really annoyed me!

Hormones not just making me cry but making me irritated as well!! Ooops, but really people say some STUPID things..... :blush:

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

xkirstyx said:


> its fresh red streaks ad sometimes a tiny bit clotty like a pin prick size clot x

 sounds like the show hun, hopefully you will get some contractions to follow :)



Pixxie said:


> Urgh this is slow going! Down to 3 and a half to 4 mins, gotta call the midwife back when they are 3. Kind of glad I'm not allowed to hi in yet though, they are really intense now and if I had it I would have already started on the gas and air I think! Xx

bless you, your doing brill already!! xx


Mizze said:


> Good Luck Pixxie!! :thumbup:
> 
> Im in a bad mood today obviously - i have had to delete about 3 posts today where people have posted stuff thats really annoyed me!
> 
> Hormones not just making me cry but making me irritated as well!! Ooops, but really people say some STUPID things..... :blush:
> 
> Mizze xx

:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie good luck honey! Hope some more of us go soon! 

Kirsty that sounds to me like your bloody show!! :happydance:


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls still no pains but movie quality amount of fluid!! Just sent hubbie home with bag of pjs and knickers!!


----------



## Nessicle

:hugs: Mizze my fuse is so short at the moment I've shouted at OH twice already lol poor lad - he was annoying me!


----------



## Tierney

Good Luck Pixxie, kirsty and hopefully all sound really promising hope you meet your babies soon xx


----------



## sammiwry

Tierney said:


> Good Luck Pixxie, kirsty and hopefully all sound really promising hope you meet your babies soon xx

Ditto this!


----------



## WILSMUM

well done pixxie yr doing great!

Hope things get moving for you soon hopefully!

Feeling a bit melancoly and sad today - just really disappointed anda bit upset that DHs family don't seem as excited or even bothered by Ailsa and I feel upset for her that she has 2 half sisters and a half brother that she will probably hardly ever see.


----------



## Nessicle

That's so sad Anouska - but remember they are the ones missing out :hugs: xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

mrsbling said:


> Congratulations to all of you with the new babies :) and good luck to the other December dreamers who are about to embark on the most amazing journey of their lives :cloud9:
> 
> Sorry I havent had chance to read back - Eloise is a really good baby, but the time just seems to disappear when I am not looking ;) ........ although I havent been venturing out as I am not able to drive until midwife or doctor sign me off (hopefully this week).
> 
> Cant wait to get in the car and get out and about ;)
> 
> Just a few more little piccies :)
> 
> 
> View attachment 146014
> View attachment 146012
> View attachment 146010

 Awww eloise is beautiful xx

Pixxie - you're doing fantastic hun. You'll meet your baby real soon :baby:

Thank you for all the good wishes. I will update you all as soon as I am able to tomorrow.

Good luck to all those who are also having their baby in the next few days.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Sorry if it's tmi for those that are reading after dinner but is it usual to have a clear out before labour?


----------



## - Butterfly -

sammiwry said:


> Sorry if it's tmi for those that are reading after dinner but is it usual to have a clear out before labour?

 Yes it is hun. However I've been like that for the last 3 days - although it maybe just nerves for tomorrow!! :dohh:


----------



## xkirstyx

iv been getting pains ever since, my head is a mess i just dunno what to think :(


----------



## xkirstyx

sammi loads of people have a clear out b4 labour but i didnt with jack x


----------



## YoungNImum

Good luck pixxie


----------



## Pixxie

I had a clear out for the 2 days before my show and each day since. Need to shave another 30 seconds off these contractions and then I can call the midwife back. Knowing my luck I'll get there, be examined and get told I'm only 2cms or something :( xx


----------



## sammiwry

- Butterfly - said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Sorry if it's tmi for those that are reading after dinner but is it usual to have a clear out before labour?
> 
> Yes it is hun. However I've been like that for the last 3 days - although it maybe just nerves for tomorrow!! :dohh:Click to expand...

Can't say I've had one like it again sorry for tmi, not getting my hopes up though but I've not eaten anything to cause it so who knows?


----------



## YoungNImum

Going to make a start on babies room tomarrow, decided on three walls a light peach colour and one brown, as we aint sure if baby is boy or girl yet i thought peach was a nice colour to have for both.


----------



## GoogilyBear

YoungNImum said:


> Going to make a start on babies room tomarrow, decided on three walls a light peach colour and one brown, as we aint sure if baby is boy or girl yet i thought peach was a nice colour to have for both.

ooo that sounds really nice, never thought about having a peach colour before :) where did you get the idea for that?

we were gunna paint ours a pastle apple green colour but we decided against it incase it made to room feel cold :/

still really hyper, me and OH went shopping in lidl earlier and i actually (no joke) pretended to be the driver of a fast car (the trolly being my car haha)
ive not been like this in ages, :happydance: my OH was like oh heck Sarah's back to normal haha and then announced in lidl that hes missed the good ole me haha.


----------



## SEA34

Just popping in to say hope it goes well tomorrow Butterfly, and lots of labour :dust: to anyone due in the next few days


----------



## Nessicle

Sammi I've been having tons of poops for about 3'days and feel nauseous today! 

Kirsty how far apart are they? Why don't you phone delivery just to see what they say? 

Ava is killing me tonight she's sooo active and my pubic bone is so sore I'm shouting in pain! 

I got a hot bath as I read it can trigger off labour and tried to feel my cervix...how the hell you girls manage to get your arms round your bump without a struggle is beyond me lol anyway I managed to get a finger in and that's it but I am sooo sore inside and apart from feeling bulging and a little pea sized lump I can't feel anything....


----------



## xkirstyx

ness im not timing them coz it feels like it comes at random times just now but im still getting them!


----------



## sammiwry

Ness this was more the sort of number 2 you don't want to happen to often if you catch my drift


----------



## xkirstyx

every time i get a pain my back and bump get sore and feel really heavy but i got wanna get excited coz iv been getting it everynight and they stop but this is the longest iv had them and more painfull 2day


----------



## Nessicle

Hope it gets stronger and more regular Kirsty! 

Sammi maybe your body is getting ready! 

Anyone else know about the sore foof I posted about?


----------



## Nessicle

Mommy2Kian gave birth by c section to a girl named Sian Holly at 2.48pm weighing 7lb 13ozs


----------



## sammiwry

I've not seen it ness I'll have a read back and see if I can help.

I'm not reading too much into it, just find it weird that my body has no reason to be like this other than it being a possible sign.


----------



## GoogilyBear

Nessicle said:


> Hope it gets stronger and more regular Kirsty!
> 
> Sammi maybe your body is getting ready!
> 
> Anyone else know about the sore foof I posted about?

I cant even get my finger in high enough to reach my cervix so i cant help you there i am afraid :/ i wouldnt know how to help with the pain either :/

i am getting little twinges down in my foof since ive been hyper. odd little pains ive never exsperianced. only when i go to the loo :/
dont think its anything simalur to yours tho ness :/


----------



## xkirstyx

Nessicle said:


> Mommy2Kian gave birth by c section to a girl named Sian Holly at 2.48pm weighing 7lb 13ozs

yay :baby: been waiting for update on her so glad everything is ok after the year the has had! :cloud9: 

soz not sure about the pain hun x


----------



## xkirstyx

was 10min between that pain and the last and lasted a min was bloody painfull!


----------



## Nessicle

I know bless her so glad all has worked out perfect for her she deserves it! 

Thanks guys just wondered if anyone else was sore inside...

Sammi fx for you honey I just know Madden will come before Ava xx


----------



## GoogilyBear

i think bumpy has decided to rest on a nerve that goes down my left leg.. the sudden shooting pains i am gettin as i move it are horrendous lol.

i wish this hyperness would go away, i dont think i am going to get any sleep again tonight, and i dont think OH has recovered from the hours of DTD last night haha so i cant forfill the time that way..

SIL says she had this outburst a day or so before she went into labour.. but i duno.. some of the other ladies that posted on my thread about a sudden energy burst have also said the same thing..


----------



## sammiwry

Ness I can't find you post? 

I know full moons are an old wives tale from labour, but what about meteor showers? Tonight is the geminid shower and will be best seen from 10pmish to dawn in the north/northeast direction for those who can't sleep tonight ;-)


----------



## cho

talk of poop, my ibs was quite abd at the beggining, then brilliant throughout the middle now the last couple of days i have been having ibs cramps and more constipated again :(
I certainly havent had a clear out lol 
ness sometimes mine feels a bit sore, but also if you were in the bath when you checked that could also make it feel sore hun, its a lot easier to check stood up, slightly bent lol or i put one leg up on the loo ;)


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Charlotte! 

I just had a poop and noticed another 4 little blobs - had two earlier today and two yesterday, they're like perfectly round little blobs in the toilet like a really pale green colour and no bigger than a 5p piece each... Is this my mucous plug coming away? It's the only thing I can think of??


----------



## cho

:rofl: i thought you was talking about your poo lol, got slightly worried when you said it was light green :haha:
Yes hun sounds like your plug :happydance:


----------



## xkirstyx

i think it would be ur plug ness! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: Charlotte! Sorry I didn't explain that very well did I ha ha 

:happydance: thank fook for that least something is bloody happening!!


----------



## cho

ness no queue jumping, back of the queue young lady !!


----------



## cho

i cant believe i am slightly jealous of some green slime :wacko:


----------



## sammiwry

No plug loss for me just a possible clear out :-s


----------



## cho

night ladies im tired xxx


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl:charlotte! Could be another week for me yet though if it's just my plug so don't get too jealous! 

Sammi I'm an acid toilet checker so probably only reason I noticed it you girls could e already lost yours!


----------



## Nessicle

*avid not acid!


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> night ladies im tired xxx

Night Charlotte hope you manage to get a decent nights sleep


----------



## EmyDra

40, WOW we're up to 40 babies! :happydance:


----------



## GoogilyBear

Omg I am so cull of energy I am wide awake in bed while OH is snoring away. I don't have a clue what's wrong with me!!!??!! I should be shattered after all the rushing around I have been doing lol x


----------



## Mincholada

GoogilyBear said:


> Omg I am so cull of energy I am wide awake in bed while OH is snoring away. I don't have a clue what's wrong with me!!!??!! I should be shattered after all the rushing around I have been doing lol x

good for you!!! i want an energy burst as well!!!!!!! i could sleep ALL DAY and to be honest, i really could. :blush: despite waking up every 2-3 hours to go wee during the night, i still sleep quite nicely. was very annoyed to have had an alarm set at 11 AM this morning after "only" 9 hours of sleep in 3 hour intervals.

and can i please get to meet my little girl as well??? i'm just way too comfy, no funny looking discharge, no pain, nothing. just my unconsciousness is building up anxiety towards induction or a possible c-sec. i even dreamed about it tonight and i really hate to become anxious in that term, but i of course know why, as my birth center is paid for, but everything else would not be covered and i really don't need a $12.000-14.000 hospital bill :cry:

really need to relax about that! whatever will be, will be and i'm sure i would manage somehow.

hoping that MY midwife will be there wednesday and this may sound whack, but i'm thinking about walking to the birth center. it's a 1.9 mile walk, so almost 3.2 km one way, but it's cooled down here in south florida and i think it would be a really nice walk. since i'm really fit & still very good on my feet, i don't see anything bad about it, might even bring on something baby-wise, but then i'm thinking, i would be walking on my own and what if waters would break on the way etc!? maybe it would be completely stupid and too risky!? any thoughts!?

good luck to all you that have something moving in the right direction! may it lead to your LO's quickly :thumbup::flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Well had to get up after 3'hours of Ava churning my insides like a washer I get up and she calms down! 

So tired! Another night of no sleep and feel sick on top of that :(


----------



## hopefully2

Would you believe I'm still here with no contractions!!! This baby couldn't be any different to it's sister!!!
Labour ward in morning for the drip to get me going.


----------



## Nessicle

Aw no Denise!!!! I bet youre so frustrated! You will have your baby for sure today at least xx

I'm in pain with my back - not like what you would hope at this stage grr it's like shooting pains think she's laid on a nerve! 

She's also been churning around alll bloody night :(


----------



## Pixxie

Well girls I'm very pleased to announce the birth of Lyra Kelly Sloan, born at 2.17am weighing 8lbs 5.5oz! I didn't use any pain relief and got my water birth. I did have a small 2nd degree tear and I have to say I was more worried about the stitches than giving birth. Will update when I can but as you can imagine Lyra will probably keep me busy for a while :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Congratulations honey!! Well done you did so well! What a lovely healthy weight too and gorgeous name xx


----------



## ducky1502

I can't bring myself to post a pic on facebook yet... far too precious to share with everyone just yet lol.

But for you ladies here is a pic of Oliver Jenson a couple of hours after birth.....

Will definately post a birth story etc etc asap but as you can imagine he is keeping me rather busy :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







oliver.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats pixxie!! Can't wait to see pics!!

Ducky Oliver is gorgeous!!


----------



## Pixxie

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/ac40e9ff.jpg

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/fd6f3687.jpg

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/196cdf5a.jpg

Just some pictures of Lyra for you ladies :) xxx


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> Well had to get up after 3'hours of Ava churning my insides like a washer I get up and she calms down!
> 
> So tired! Another night of no sleep and feel sick on top of that :(

Ahh hun, dont know how u cope with all them horrible sleeps you have had, i have been like that for just over a week and feel like crying every morning!


hopefully2 said:


> Would you believe I'm still here with no contractions!!! This baby couldn't be any different to it's sister!!!
> Labour ward in morning for the drip to get me going.

Oh no!! hopefully it wont be long hunny xx


Pixxie said:


> Well girls I'm very pleased to announce the birth of Lyra Kelly Sloan, born at 2.17am weighing 8lbs 5.5oz! I didn't use any pain relief and got my water birth. I did have a small 2nd degree tear and I have to say I was more worried about the stitches than giving birth. Will update when I can but as you can imagine Lyra will probably keep me busy for a while :cloud9: xxx

 well done!!! congratulations, love her name :) xxx



ducky1502 said:


> I can't bring myself to post a pic on facebook yet... far too precious to share with everyone just yet lol.
> 
> But for you ladies here is a pic of Oliver Jenson a couple of hours after birth.....
> 
> Will definately post a birth story etc etc asap but as you can imagine he is keeping me rather busy :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

ahh zoe oliver is absolutely beautiful xxx


Pixxie said:


> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/ac40e9ff.jpg
> 
> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/fd6f3687.jpg
> 
> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/196cdf5a.jpg
> 
> Just some pictures of Lyra for you ladies :) xxx

She is gorgeous, What a weight for your 1st and you are only a small build, she is beautiful, well done xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oooh baby piccies!! Congratulations to you both, both babies are gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats pixxie she's gorgeous!!


----------



## cho

4 days over and still not even a wink of a sign:cry:


----------



## Tierney

Congratulations Pixxie she is gorgeous! Glad you got your water birth xx

Ducky what a cutie Oliver is! 

xx


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> :hugs: Mizze my fuse is so short at the moment I've shouted at OH twice already lol poor lad - he was annoying me!

I didnt think I was that bad but DH said last night he was afraid of turning his back on me in case I stabbed him. :blush::blush:



Nessicle said:


> Mommy2Kian gave birth by c section to a girl named Sian Holly at 2.48pm weighing 7lb 13ozs

Aw how lovely!



Pixxie said:


> Well girls I'm very pleased to announce the birth of Lyra Kelly Sloan, born at 2.17am weighing 8lbs 5.5oz! I didn't use any pain relief and got my water birth. I did have a small 2nd degree tear and I have to say I was more worried about the stitches than giving birth. Will update when I can but as you can imagine Lyra will probably keep me busy for a while :cloud9: xxx

:wohoo: :wohoo: Oh congratulations hon and wow on the pain relief - or lack of! The pictures of her are just fabulous. Welcome little Lyra. 



ducky1502 said:


> I can't bring myself to post a pic on facebook yet... far too precious to share with everyone just yet lol.
> 
> But for you ladies here is a pic of Oliver Jenson a couple of hours after birth.....
> 
> Will definately post a birth story etc etc asap but as you can imagine he is keeping me rather busy :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Ducky he is just lovely - congratulations sweetheart.



c.holdway said:


> 4 days over and still not even a wink of a sign:cry:

Aw hon :hugs:

Must rush picking my sister up in 25 mins and i havent been in the shower yet. 

Special :hugs: to Hopefully, Butterfly and Kirsty today - hope it all goes well my dears. 

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

awww what are you girls doing to meeee! i want my baby nowwwww!!!!! all pains last night stopped again i really cant cope any longer i want labour pains or nuffin please! and i realllllllly dont want induced!!!!!

pixxie massive congrats hunny shes gorgeous!

and Zoe oliver is so cute! xxxx


----------



## xkirstyx

c.holdway said:


> 4 days over and still not even a wink of a sign:cry:

think we will go cry in a corner together :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Charlotte I've no idea how I've got through these nights of no sleep but they're taking effect on me now....

So hoping you and Kirsty get something going soon :hugs: 

Ducky and Pixxie such beautiful babies well done xx


----------



## lozzy21

Some one pass the paracetamol, got a stinking cold and feel like shit. Not fun! Couldent my cold have waited untill saturday when OH was off work?


----------



## Nessicle

Ugh Lozzy all you want with a baby to look after! 

Why if you have an opinion on facebook if you're pregnant you must be hormonal err no I'm still entitled to an opinion pregnant or not I'm not a walking hormone!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Still waiting! X x


----------



## xkirstyx

good luck hunny :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## cho

- Butterfly - said:


> Still waiting! X x

Good luck :happydance::hugs: xxx


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> Ugh Lozzy all you want with a baby to look after!
> 
> Why if you have an opinion on facebook if you're pregnant you must be hormonal err no I'm still entitled to an opinion pregnant or not I'm not a walking hormone!!

ness seems you have some inconsiderate ppl on your facebook! 
men that have the cheek to say things too, if DH even tried to tell me to stop moaning ect i would literally boot him as hard as possible in his groin.
It always feels like i have been kicked in my bits lol!


----------



## sammiwry

Good luck butterfly!!

Ness I saw that! Opinions don't change just because were pregnant we probably just voice them more without realising what we are saying sometimes


----------



## GoogilyBear

Awwwh congrats Pixxie and ducky two lovely babies :D

Ive not slept a single wink. Been way too hyper/energetic. Ive been up all night playing angry birds on my ipod lol. i am still like it today. the only difference is some back ache and hip pain :/

Got MW appt today at one, she rang me about 20mins ago to confirm i am still coming because of the weather changing here...again.. lol. 

I told her over the phone about it and shes asked me to double check my hospital bags and make sure everything is ready as its usually a sign it could be soon.

I dunno tho, it just seems like one of those things. Dont wanna be getting my hopes up :)

specially as i have a evening meal to go to for OH xmas do on thursday and its rather pricey and as its free i dont wanna miss out haha, also have my uncle phillip coming up from london on sunday to stay with my parents, but he wants to buy some bits for baby, and a chocolatier course to go to next tuesday lol...

so bumpy, if you come today i might be out for weekend at latest lol


----------



## Nessicle

Googily send me some of that energy lol I'm so tired it's unreal! 

Charlotte I think it's time I had a massive friend cull on facebook f*@k em!! That Matty is one of THE most opinionated people on my friends list I wouldn't mind!! Sammi I've always been opinionated and voiced them :haha: that's what annoys me most cos it's the same opinions I've had for years lol


----------



## sammiwry

I'm the same ness, but at the moment I just don't care how I say my opinion. It's the Scorpio, we are born to be like it ;-)


----------



## lozzy21

That used to piss me right off, ness.


----------



## xkirstyx

will someone tell me to get a grip and stop being silly! im starting to panic about baby being late i know im only 3days over but im worried something is wrog coz shes not out yet and im getting pains and nuffin is happening. im so scared of going over 10days and having induction and i also tried to make my mw app but they are full and i cant get hold of anyone in the hosp to be seen there. im here in tears i dunno why this is upsetting me. please can someone tell me everything will be ok and give me hugs!!! :cry:


----------



## GoogilyBear

trust me , if i could share all this energy out i would, its driving me bonkers...

ive already got EVERY thing done around the flat. theres nothing left to do at all. i dont know whats wrong :'( its slightly scary being like this.


----------



## Nessicle

Awww Kirsty :hugs: I know I'm not overdue yet but i totally understand xxx she's fine in there nothing wrong with her she's just being lazy can you speak to your Mw over the phone to try put your mind at rest for now til you can see her?xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Ha ha exactly Sammi! Scorpios are naturally opinionated and bolshy!


----------



## xkirstyx

ness i see a diff mw everytime dont think iv had the same one twice! but i still cant get hold of anyone! :(


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Ha ha exactly Sammi! Scorpios are naturally opinionated and bolshy!

Not to mention with a nasty sting in our tail when we went ;-)


----------



## GoogilyBear

xkirstyx said:


> will someone tell me to get a grip and stop being silly! im starting to panic about baby being late i know im only 3days over but im worried something is wrog coz shes not out yet and im getting pains and nuffin is happening. im so scared of going over 10days and having induction and i also tried to make my mw app but they are full and i cant get hold of anyone in the hosp to be seen there. im here in tears i dunno why this is upsetting me. please can someone tell me everything will be ok and give me hugs!!! :cry:

awhh hunny:hugs::hugs::hugs:

baby will be absolutly fine :) my dad said to me when i was in my mums tummy (not that i remember, im going on what my mums told me lol cos i was late too) "look, i know your snug as a bug in there but its just as cosy out here too" and something along hte lines of, "think of all the choc choc you can have" and "if you come out i promise to not ground you" lol.

my dad is a weirdo lol. he actually went to church and prayed for me to be a little girl :s bless him


----------



## Nessicle

xkirstyx said:


> ness i see a diff mw everytime dont think iv had the same one twice! but i still cant get hold of anyone! :(

Eek that's a right pain Hun when can they next get you in?


----------



## cho

aww kirsty she will be fine in there hun, This little bigger wont move either, as long as she is still moving hun , you have nothing to worry about!! :hugs: :dust:
Its getting close for me being induced could be monday so only 6 days i hope so bad i dont have to be induced!
Dylan is def starting to feel back to back again eek :cry: 
Probably just me worrying.

Oh ness you just had me laughing real loud from facebook, when you said least your hormones will go, but your always be a tool :rofl:


----------



## xkirstyx

ness next app ist till ext thurs but im getting induced on tue!

aw charlotte hun what are these babies doing to us! im praying baby comes before tue but i dunno now :(


----------



## mummyclo

YEY! Congrats Pixxie! :happydance:
She is beautiful!
x


----------



## lozzy21

Every baby is different kirsty some babys just need longer to cook than others, she will be fine, your just too good an incubator cos shes comfy and dosent want to come out where as i must be a crap one lol


----------



## sammiwry

Kirsty shell be fine, have you tried ringing the day assessment unit for some reassurance? 

Googily my dad told me when I was 2 hours old that first boy I brought home would have a shot gun waiting for him incase he wasn't good enough! So I've been told numerous times!


----------



## cho

xkirstyx said:


> ness next app ist till ext thurs but im getting induced on tue!
> 
> aw charlotte hun what are these babies doing to us! im praying baby comes before tue but i dunno now :(

i know hun :hugs: i so want him to come on his own accord, i wouldnt bother with a sweep or induction till 14 days over if it wasnt for xmas, but hope he will come by himself, hate the fact of forcing him to come if he isnt ready :(


----------



## Xaviersmom

Awww ducky and pixxie the babies are beautiful!! Congrats!

My friend sent me the files for the family pics he took. See my new avatar?

HAPPY DUE DATE TO ME!! 

LOL

I'm going to spend it hanging out at home with my LO... we got a foot of snow last night and I have no reason to leave the house today.


----------



## xkirstyx

yeah i really dont want to have baby forced out :(

sammi tried phoning but no answer x


----------



## xkirstyx

lol happy D-Day rebecca! awwwww pic is gorg!!! xxx


----------



## cho

lovely pic xaviersmums


----------



## Nessicle

Lol Charlotte he deleted me before I could delete him damn!! My sister ex so not a great loss he's a bit of a dickhead which I'm sure you guessed! 

I'm sat waiting for a man to come measure up my window for vertical blinds - he said between 10-12pm hmmm not looking like he's coming grr!! 

I must be horrible cos I'd quite happily have Ava forced out now :blush: I'm done with this pregnancy malarky!! 

She's ridiculously active today too I feel like I have no fluid left to cushion anything!


----------



## Kerrieann

Congratulations pixxie :wohoo: :wohoo: she is absolutely gorgeous, and ive never heard her name before its lovely :flower:

Zoe your little man is gorgeous! Thankyou for sharing ur pics girls! :hugs:




xkirstyx said:


> will someone tell me to get a grip and stop being silly! im starting to panic about baby being late i know im only 3days over but im worried something is wrog coz shes not out yet and im getting pains and nuffin is happening. im so scared of going over 10days and having induction and i also tried to make my mw app but they are full and i cant get hold of anyone in the hosp to be seen there. im here in tears i dunno why this is upsetting me. please can someone tell me everything will be ok and give me hugs!!! :cry:

:hugs: im sure she is perfectly fine hun, i had pains for a few days building up to the labour too, its completely normal,im sure you wont need inducing either with all the pains you have been getting :hugs: 

Not long left for the rest of you girls :hugs:
Denise hope it all starts for you soon hunni :hugs:


----------



## cho

40+4


----------



## cho

Haha ness unlucky lol!
cheeky b**tard
Ness talking about fluid my mother in laws friend i was speaking to her the otehr day about her bubba she lost her waters at like 28 weeks and her baby was born at 30 she said it was awful not having water for 2 weeks felt like she squashed him everytime she bent ect :shock:


----------



## cho

c.holdway said:


> 40+4

just noticed i am really cupping my boob whoo ;)


----------



## GoogilyBear

I dont know why, but i am actually dead nervous about going to see my MW...

Do you think she will examin me?

Maybe because of the hyperness its making me nervous/anxious.. I am all shakey :s


----------



## cho

GoogilyBear said:


> I dont know why, but i am actually dead nervous about going to see my MW...
> 
> Do you think she will examin me?
> 
> Maybe because of the hyperness its making me nervous/anxious.. I am all shakey :s

No i doubt she will examine you hun x


----------



## Nessicle

charlotte bet that was awful feeling like she was squashing her baby! I just feel like Ava is beating me up i swear she's never been this active! 

Lovely bump its so low charlotte you cant be that far off now! 

Googily they tend not to interfere by doing internals and usually if you're having one you get told but have a shower just in case :haha: 

Ive got mw today at 2.30pm getting my sweep booked in for next week just in case!


----------



## xkirstyx

lovely bump charlotte :D xxx


----------



## Nessicle

here is a piccie of 39 weeks bump last Friday and today's bump....does it look lower?


----------



## Kerrieann

defo looks lower ness :thumbup: ur so neat, have you managed to escape the stretchmarks too? x


----------



## sammiwry

Deffinately looks lower to me ness!


----------



## cho

Im having quite a few braxton hicks today, been having them quite a lot the last 3 days but today they ate more often, they dont bother me though, I think i may go for another walk in a bit doing my red lentil curry once again tonight but sure that does naff all, ness i look like im going to topple over my bump is soo low lol


----------



## Kerrieann

Ooh and urs charlotte, you look great :thumbup: and ready to drop!!


----------



## cho

ness i would def say it looks lower


----------



## xkirstyx

ness ur bump is defo lower!


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you girls! Thing is she doesn't feel lower when I'm sat and laid down she's right in my ribs lol I'm always pushing her bum down! Is that normal even if they've dropped? 

Aw thanks Kerrie - my mum doesn't have stretchies after 4 kids so I must take after her I've been very lucky! Plus we have really oily skin types so think that increases your elasticity??

I haven't had hardly any BH's today mind you they and the cervix Pain tends to come on around mid afternoon, can just about feel some mega mild period pains at the mo but that's it!


----------



## sammiwry

Right I better get up and make Dh some lunch


----------



## WILSMUM

Am sat here watching loose women and ended up crying into my beans on toast just cause they were inteviewing a women from Emmerdale who's doing a story atm where she is preg and they suspect baby may have downs!

Think it may be the baby blues catching up with me - have been doing pretty well up till today and then this morning DH snapped at me on the phone and that tipped me over the edge and i've been teary ever since! Was crying earlier cause we've not had any visitors and the only flowers I got (from my mum) I had to leave in hospital!


Loving the baby pics - we have been producing some rather gorgeous babies I must say ladies!
And Ness yr bump has most definately dropped - I'm sure you and charlotte will be having those babies by the wkend!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

well im away to mcds for a big mac meal to cheer me up haha!


----------



## Nessicle

Can't fault you Kirsty! Pick me one up too lol! 

Aw thanks Anouska I really hope so!


----------



## Mizze

xkirstyx said:


> will someone tell me to get a grip and stop being silly! im starting to panic about baby being late i know im only 3days over but im worried something is wrog coz shes not out yet and im getting pains and nuffin is happening. im so scared of going over 10days and having induction and i also tried to make my mw app but they are full and i cant get hold of anyone in the hosp to be seen there. im here in tears i dunno why this is upsetting me. please can someone tell me everything will be ok and give me hugs!!! :cry:

Aw hun -I worry about going over and im not even close to my due date yet! :hugs: It will all be fine. 



sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha exactly Sammi! Scorpios are naturally opinionated and bolshy!
> 
> Not to mention with a nasty sting in our tail when we went ;-)Click to expand...

Yeah, im not so good on the bolshy but I cant half have a sting in my tail when im in the mood. 



xkirstyx said:


> well im away to mcds for a big mac meal to cheer me up haha!

Good idea!

Well im back from town - god im tired now. Managed to cancel my pedicure but still need to go to aquanatal - just hope I can summon up the energy. However we did do nearly all the remaining christmas shopping thank goodness. All I really want to do is curl up on the sofa but ive paid for the class and blown off the pedicure now. And I need to remind myself I really like the aquanatal class - with any luck I wont go again!! Ha! I wish. 

Oh well. Got my baby bath insert as well :thumbup: 

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Arrgghhh! just checking up on a couple of items i'm still waiting in from vertbaudet and its saying online that the items have been cancelled!!! tried phoning but got bored of being on hold so have sent them an email! last i heard when 2 of the 4 items arrived was on the delivery note it said the remaining items would follow shortly!!


----------



## sammiwry

Dh fed, washing up done. And my back is absolutely killing me :-(


----------



## YoungNImum

GoogilyBear said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Going to make a start on babies room tomarrow, decided on three walls a light peach colour and one brown, as we aint sure if baby is boy or girl yet i thought peach was a nice colour to have for both.
> 
> ooo that sounds really nice, never thought about having a peach colour before :) where did you get the idea for that?
> 
> we were gunna paint ours a pastle apple green colour but we decided against it incase it made to room feel cold :/
> 
> still really hyper, me and OH went shopping in lidl earlier and i actually (no joke) pretended to be the driver of a fast car (the trolly being my car haha)
> ive not been like this in ages, :happydance: my OH was like oh heck Sarah's back to normal haha and then announced in lidl that hes missed the good ole me haha.Click to expand...

Well we have decided just to do the whole room peach, i'll id prob change my mind about the brown wall again :dohh: I dunno i was just thinking it would be a lovely colour to have for either boy or girl and OH agreed, i like that its abit different to yellow, And cream etc



ducky1502 said:


> I can't bring myself to post a pic on facebook yet... far too precious to share with everyone just yet lol.
> 
> But for you ladies here is a pic of Oliver Jenson a couple of hours after birth.....
> 
> Will definately post a birth story etc etc asap but as you can imagine he is keeping me rather busy :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:cloud9::cloud9:

Congrats pixxie on your little bundle i think dec dreamers must have the cutest babies :happydance:


----------



## YoungNImum

Why can live never just be simple, as soon as you get some good news theres always something bad to make you feel down again :(


----------



## sammiwry

YoungNImum said:


> Why can live never just be simple, as soon as you get some good news theres always something bad to make you feel down again :(

Sorry to hear your good news has been evaporated.

My brother has been given some good news today, he had his final appointment with the consultant over his knee and has been given the all clear to make a return to sports including American football which wasn't looking likely back in March. I'm happy for him as it wasn't nice seeing him depressed about the possibility of not going back to any of his sports


----------



## Nessicle

Well just back from Mw! 

I broke down in tears soon as I walked in she was really sympathetic and said she was surprised to see me as thought Ava would be here by now....

Good new is she's fully engaged which is why I've had so much pan all of a sudden this week and she's in perfect position with her back to the side, she's booked menin for a sweep at home on Monday if she's not here by then so feeling a bit better knowing she's locked and loaded xx


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo what time is your appointment Monday ness?! Mines 2.40 but got to go to her


----------



## Nessicle

Between 1 and 2pm she's gonna call on Monday morning to make sure I still need it and to confirm exact time once she's finished clinic 

Ooh for those waiting to see a bloody show too she told menits not always bloody and it can be green tinged or egg whitey so don't worry if you've not had a bloody show


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw thats good Ness, im sure your glad :D


----------



## cho

ahh thats good news ness, i have just sat there with the breast pump on my boobs for the last 20 mins hoping it may stimulate labour i know they advise not too but i will try anything lol, plus im not planning to bf now so doesnt matter about colostrum, i got some out, only the tinyest bit though :) could it work ? x


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo!! Hopefully neither of us need them! Or at this rate could end up in labour at the same time lol!


----------



## Nessicle

That would be funny Sammi lol! 

Thanks girls I feel more optimistic knowing she's ready to go even though technically it could be a bit longer yet bit we won't think about that lol

Charlotte it's worth a try! I sit squeezing my nipples and rolling them when I'm up in the night as I read it can bring on labour!


----------



## sammiwry

If it's any boost as well Ava is more engaged than madden! He was still 1/5 palable last thursday, can't see him making any appearance any time soon.


----------



## cho

well its amde me feel crampy going to try again in a few hours if nothing happens and that be it! x


----------



## xkirstyx

ness fab news on ava been fully engaged! bet she will be here b4 emily!!!!!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Back from midwives.

I knew there was a reason to be nervous about going. Consultants decided to change her mind about my water birth and wants me to be continuesly monitured.

I wish they would make up their bloody minds 

Ive come home and spoke with OH, and we are going against her wishes, because laying in a bed with no pain relief other then gas and air is not an option ( i dont intend on having needles shoved in me or being brought near me throughout labour).

Water has been a massive form of pain relief for me throughout my life already, and i know for a fact that it will help me through labour. If it can help with a double kidney infection, bad period pains, migrains and back ache, then i am certain this is the way forward for me.

So I rang MW and told her this, and shes just told me to exsplain this when i go in so that they understand, and to mention the major needle phobia 

AND to add to that, i am still a little hyper, although i broke into tears at MW's, bumpy is also only 4/5 engaged still.. not moved at all.. so all the pains ive been getting on a night havent changed anything.

if your only 4/5.. can you still go into labour?


----------



## cho

yes googily you can :)


----------



## Mizze

Yay Ness :wohoo: :yipee: on Ava being fully engaged!! 

The girls at aquanatal couldnt believe I was 38 weeks :( - I really dont look it - nice in that she is relatively easy to carry around, not so good in that I think it will be weeks yet before she comes out! 

Kirsty how are you feeling?

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks girls!! 

Sammi my Mw said 2/5 palpable is fully engaged hun! So Madden is even lower! 

Kirsty i don't think you will last the week Emily is so ready! 

Googily why do they want you continuously monitored?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Googily - neither of my babies fully engaged before labour started! Aimee was only 4/5 and Alexander wasn't even engaged, he was just on the brim of my pelvis :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ness - great that she's gonna do a sweep on Monday :)


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Nikki hopefully I won't need it :flower:


----------



## xkirstyx

yeah googily im 4/5 ad mw said baby prob wont engage anymore but thats coz its my 2nd x


----------



## xkirstyx

aw ness i really hope so!!!!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Nessicle said:


> Thanks girls!!
> 
> Sammi my Mw said 2/5 palpable is fully engaged hun! So Madden is even lower!
> 
> Kirsty i don't think you will last the week Emily is so ready!
> 
> Googily why do they want you continuously monitored?

They havent actually given a reason why. MW tried ringing her to ask why but she got no answer. It just said in the notes that they had on a bright pink sticky note, "no to waterbirth, needs to be continuesly monitured" no reason as to why what so ever.

MW said there is no reason for me not to have one what so ever so said just to go for it :)

i never noticed till now, after reading through my notes, she didnt tell me ive lost half a stone :s


----------



## YoungNImum

I didnt understand how engaged worked i thought when i was 1/5 i was fully enagaged but now i no after OH reading a baby book and explaining to me that fully engaged is actually 5/5, my baby was 3/5 at last appointment which was 2 weeks ago iv another appointment tomoz, so maybe abit further on altho i dont mind, as if im still 3/5 my cervix pain is bad enough at.


----------



## GoogilyBear

YoungNImum said:


> I didnt understand how engaged worked i thought when i was 1/5 i was fully enagaged but now i no after OH reading a baby book and explaining to me that fully engaged is actually 5/5, my baby was 3/5 at last appointment which was 2 weeks ago iv another appointment tomoz, so maybe abit further on altho i dont mind, as if im still 3/5 my cervix pain is bad enough at.

it took me a while to understand it too, but i get it now :thumbup:

urgh this back ache :/


----------



## Nessicle

My Mw told me Ava is fully engaged at 3/5 she's as far down as she will go - unless it's different for everyone?! 

Googily that's very odd for no one to tell you why you need to be continuously monitored especially if they haven't monitored you more closely for any particular reason through your pregnancy...:shrug:


----------



## Kerrieann

I was at 3/5 for 3 weeks and still 3/5ths when i went into labour! Hope ur all ok, i do try and check in regularly and read i just dont post as much as not as much time now! xx


----------



## cho

DH has just gone to get me chips and battered sausage with curry sauce cant bloody wait i am starving!!


----------



## Nessicle

Yum sounds well nice Charlotte! 

Hi Kerrie!! :wave:


----------



## cho

cant believe how quick i just ate that!! i was starving, its soo much quieter now there are soo many mummys, all busy with there newborns :( im jealous x


----------



## Mizze

Hi Kerri :wave:

Mmmmm Charlotte havent had chips from the chippy for ages. I must do that this weekend

Might do a variation of spaghetti carbonara tonight for tea. Havent done that in AGES! 

Feel a bit sick at the moment - was so hungry after the aquanatal I ate two mini mince pies and two biccies in about 3 minutes! Now ive given my self heartburn (inevitable) and had to slug back gaviscon which is making me feel sick! Ooops. 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> cant believe how quick i just ate that!! i was starving, its soo much quieter now there are soo many mummys, all busy with there newborns :( im jealous x

I know it's weird! 

Got to love "random" texts they make me laugh


----------



## Mizze

Im jealous too Charlotte -but it wont be long at all for you im sure of it.

Me ,Im betting I will be here next month! 

Wait for me!!!!!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze said:


> Im jealous too Charlotte -but it wont be long at all for you im sure of it.
> 
> Me ,Im betting I will be here next month!
> 
> Wait for me!!!!!!
> 
> Mizze xx

Don't worry I'll still be here


----------



## vicwick

Hi girls just posted a short birth story but thought i'd let you all know baby Charlie arrived on 11th Dec weighing 9lb 4oz :happydance:


----------



## Mizze

Yay!! Vicwick - is it in the birth sections? 

Cracking weight! Wow!

That'll be number 42!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

vicwick said:


> Hi girls just posted a short birth story but thought i'd let you all know baby Charlie arrived on 11th Dec weighing 9lb 4oz :happydance:


Congrats!!


----------



## Mizze

OUCH!!

Do not know what Caitlyn is doing in there but she had me shouting out in pain, ( whilst on the phone to my Mum). Really sharp pain deep inside the foof. 

Little madam

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

Congratulations vicwick xx


----------



## xkirstyx

congrats vicwick! now no more babies till me and charlotte have ours please!!!!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Dont worry kirsty I cant see Madden making an appearance any time soon


----------



## sammiwry

I'm sure butterfly wont mind me posting:

Siobhan: Just out of recovery. Rosie Mae is here 6lb 9oz. They were worried she didn't cry but all well now. So happy and proud. She is very beautiful


----------



## Xaviersmom

Congrats Butterfly! Beautiful baby pic up on fb!


----------



## xkirstyx

yay congrats butterfly! "runs off to look at fb"


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> I'm sure butterfly wont mind me posting:
> 
> Siobhan: Just out of recovery. Rosie Mae is here 6lb 9oz. They were worried she didn't cry but all well now. So happy and proud. She is very beautiful

Oh wow, Oh wow,

Thats made me cry. Butterfly - :hugs: :kiss::kiss:

So pleased for them all. Welcome Rosie Mae!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh congrats Butterfly !!! :flower: xxxx


----------



## Mizze

Hey hon :wave: how are you and your little man doing?

Mizze x


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi Mizze :)
I am good thank you and our little man is having a nap now :)
He is very demanding already LOL :) feeding like mad, but naughty at night and keeps me awake hehe but I love him so much so it's more than ok :)

Hope you are well.. remember to text me when baby comes and I will update for you... hopefully the messages send this time :) x


----------



## cho

xkirstyx said:


> congrats vicwick! now no more babies till me and charlotte have ours please!!!!!!!

 def agree!



sammiwry said:


> I'm sure butterfly wont mind me posting:
> 
> Siobhan: Just out of recovery. Rosie Mae is here 6lb 9oz. They were worried she didn't cry but all well now. So happy and proud. She is very beautiful

Congratulations :happydance: xx

I feel a little crampy tonight not anything to get excited about though, but hoping if me and dh dtd tonight it may help kick something of, im having loads of Braxton hicks, did anyone get this before labour?? or few days before??
I never felt them with Bradley x


----------



## Mizze

Aw how lovely Wishing :hug: :D Love hearing about how much everyone loves their LO's! 

Cant wait for my little girl now. C'mon baby!

I will text - promise - hopefully they will work. 

Baby movements painful this afternoon for the first time - which im hoping is SOME sort of progress. 

If ness has been having this for weeks no wonder she is fed up - Caitlyn's movements are making me catch my breath. Sadly its no more than movement pains - no labour type pains or periody type pains.

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Glad to hear your little man is doing well wishing!


----------



## sammiwry

I've been having pains on and off all day in my bump pretty sure it's false labour though


----------



## cho

has anyone heard from hopefully yet? i cant remember sorry


----------



## cho

sammiwry said:


> I've been having pains on and off all day in my bump pretty sure it's false labour though

never know hun, might be the real thing :thumbup: x


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I've been having pains on and off all day in my bump pretty sure it's false labour though
> 
> never know hun, might be the real thing :thumbup: xClick to expand...

I'd rather think of it as false labour until they are 3/4 mins apart, can't get my hopes up that way


----------



## cho

This might sound stupid, but does anyone struggle sometimes to tell if there having a BH cos i keep having them but i can feel lil man moving too and i cant tell 8if maybe he keeps like stretching making it feel like one :shrug: x


----------



## Mincholada

c.holdway said:


> This might sound stupid, but does anyone struggle sometimes to tell if there having a BH cos i keep having them but i can feel lil man moving too and i cant tell 8if maybe he keeps like stretching making it feel like one :shrug: x

absolutely!!!!! i've been having these moments and then have to touch around my whole bump to see if it really is a BH or just baby's bum sticking out so far that it's get tight like that. sometimes i then find that the left side is still slightly softer than the right, so it's only baby. when it's tight everywhere i "know" it's a contraction.

plus for me a proper BH goes more towards the rib cage and causes some uncomfortable pressure that my baby usually does not do (she's so nice ;) ).


----------



## xkirstyx

i get that aswell charlotte!


----------



## Mincholada

xkirstyx said:


> congrats vicwick! now no more babies till me and charlotte have ours please!!!!!!!

hey and don't forget me!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:

although i'm not fed up yet (it is getting there though), i still want her here NOW and know safely that she's got 10 fingers and toes and 2 eyes and 2 ears and all that stuff :baby:

luckily my mum keeps telling me she didn't have any signs either before birth. it only started in the middle of the night all of a sudden and she then had a 20 hour labor... but then me and my brother were on time, so what's taking my girl so long? i wanna play with her foot in real life and not through the fat layer of my bump :)


----------



## xkirstyx

awwwww jeny i knew there was someone missing!!!!!!

ok 

NO MORE BABIES TILL ME, CHARLOTTE AND JENNY HAVE OURS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

:cry:Niamh just grabbed hold of my nipple, hurt soooo much


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> :cry:Niamh just grabbed hold of my nipple, hurt soooo much

:haha: just reminded me Bradley was sooo funny earlier, i had a bath with him this morning, you know your nips go real dark in pregnancy he said to me "mum what are they? is it chocolate?" I have never been so embarrassed in front of him lol x


----------



## xkirstyx

c.holdway said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> :cry:Niamh just grabbed hold of my nipple, hurt soooo much
> 
> :haha: just reminded me Bradley was sooo funny earlier, i had a bath with him this morning, you know your nips go real dark in pregnancy he said to me "mum what are they? is it chocolate?" I have never been so embarrassed in front of him lol xClick to expand...

omg:haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Aw bless Bradley ha ha! 

Mizze it's agony isn't it? I almost cry with Ava's movements she's so forceful! I have to hold each side of my bump and push back gently against her I'm so sore! 

Been having really strong tightenings with pains and got backache but like Sammi said not reading much into it cos it'll probably stop!


----------



## lozzy21

My little brother thinks its fastinating how milk comes out of my boobs. Every time i feed her he asks to see.


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> Aw bless Bradley ha ha!
> 
> Mizze it's agony isn't it? I almost cry with Ava's movements she's so forceful! I have to hold each side of my bump and push back gently against her I'm so sore!
> 
> Been having really strong tightenings with pains and got backache but like Sammi said not reading much into it cos it'll probably stop!

yer i have some harsh movements tonight too! little terrors! :baby:
My BH have been really strong tonight, some of them are on top of each other too.
Im really hoping Dylan will decided to come tonight the 15th sounds nice for him to be born on and 10 days before xmas justperfect.... but fat chance of that ay!


----------



## cho

lozzy21 said:


> My little brother thinks its fastinating how milk comes out of my boobs. Every time i feed her he asks to see.

lol, well i dont blame him, i was fascinated earlier when mine leaked some and thats my own boob and i have seen it before so dont blame him:haha:
How is Naimh feeding? are u expressing at all lozzy, my breast pump is like an animal, scares the crap out of me lol


----------



## Nessicle

Lol Charlotte wishful thinking for me but hope it's the case for you! 15th would be l Ely - I predicted 14th or 15th for myself


----------



## cho

i wanted the 11th as i was born on the 11th and so was Bradley so thought it ewould be nice and easy to remember lol, I only just remember Bradleys now i used to say it was the 4th all the time right up till he was 2 cos that was his EDD i used to get some awful looks when i said oh no its not its the 11th! hah


----------



## YoungNImum

GoogilyBear said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls!!
> 
> Sammi my Mw said 2/5 palpable is fully engaged hun! So Madden is even lower!
> 
> Kirsty i don't think you will last the week Emily is so ready!
> 
> Googily why do they want you continuously monitored?
> 
> They havent actually given a reason why. MW tried ringing her to ask why but she got no answer. It just said in the notes that they had on a bright pink sticky note, "no to waterbirth, needs to be continuesly monitured" no reason as to why what so ever.
> 
> MW said there is no reason for me not to have one what so ever so said just to go for it :)
> 
> i never noticed till now, after reading through my notes, she didnt tell me ive lost half a stone :sClick to expand...

Awk thats not fair you aint having much luck with wontin gyour water birth, but suppose if its best for you to be monitored for babies sake then its worth maybe not having a water birth. What are you being monitored for?



Mizze said:


> OUCH!!
> 
> Do not know what Caitlyn is doing in there but she had me shouting out in pain, ( whilst on the phone to my Mum). Really sharp pain deep inside the foof.
> 
> Little madam
> 
> Mizze xx

Iv been getting like stabbing pain right down in my valanji god i no how you feel, i was washing dishs earlier OH drying and i just gasped and near buckled over in pain :cry: Oh looked abit shocked and asked was i ok, i just looked up and said its ok im not having the baby yet lol


----------



## Nessicle

Courtney that's what I've been having about 2'weeks it's baby engaging according to the Mw! It's freaking painful


----------



## sammiwry

I sometimes have to poke Maddens feet so that I can move as it's almost like he's pushing against my stomach so much I can't bend


----------



## GoogilyBear

Ive really bad back ache sort of in the middle going downwards, and its moving round into my bump...

ive been on my ball and had paracitmol and it hasnt gone away just seems to be getting stronger... OH has been rubbing it for me and it still seems to be getting worse, so he has put all our bags and things near the door just incase...

scared now incase these pains do turn into something.


----------



## sammiwry

Googily are you going to try and find out why the consultant wants you monitored while in labour or just leave it?


----------



## GoogilyBear

sammiwry said:


> Googily are you going to try and find out why the consultant wants you monitored while in labour or just leave it?

yeah we found out, my MW rang back after she got hold of doctor, apparently its just incase my bp goes high and effects baby or something i dunno (ive low bp normally) so they just want to make sure, my even doc said its up to me so...

finally getting somewhere.

my back hurts so bad. i want to cry :cry: bumpy is hurting too


----------



## YoungNImum

Nessicle said:


> Courtney that's what I've been having about 2'weeks it's baby engaging according to the Mw! It's freaking painful

Well i only starting feeling it from when MW said baby was 3/5 enagaged but wow tonights has to be one of the worst shooting pains yet. it frightins me sometimes :cry:
And think iv got a bloody kidney infection again this will be the 5th iv had through out my whole pregnancy as i suffer from bad kidneys been in an outta hospital from i was 4 getting ops, altho they said it shouldnt affect my baby in anyway which im pleased about. BUt my left side is killing me hoping she will be able to give me something tomoz altho i hate having to take meds i dont even take paracetamol :nope:


----------



## xkirstyx

***TMI*** I went for a shower and the whole time i was in it i kept getting pains but dunno if it was just poo pains lol (sorry) so went for a poo after and after i lost loooaaaaaaads of my plug and bits had blood in it again it was jack the same as what i had when i was in labour with jack! COME ON EMILY GET OUT!!!!!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Sounds weird to me, I have low bp usually (90/60) but it's been more normal since I've been pregnant but then I've also be carrying out measures to try and counter it. But there's no reason why bp should randomly shoot up without an underlying problem to cause it to do so :-s


I've made my bath slightly too hot, who was saying about can it induce labour?!


----------



## sammiwry

xkirstyx said:


> ***TMI*** I went for a shower and the whole time i was in it i kept getting pains but dunno if it was just poo pains lol (sorry) so went for a poo after and after i lost loooaaaaaaads of my plug and bits had blood in it again it was jack the same as what i had when i was in labour with jack! COME ON EMILY GET OUT!!!!!!!!

Ooo sounds promising then Kirsty fingers crossed you haven't got much longer to wait!!


----------



## GoogilyBear

sammiwry said:


> Sounds weird to me, I have low bp usually (90/60) but it's been more normal since I've been pregnant but then I've also be carrying out measures to try and counter it. But there's no reason why bp should randomly shoot up without an underlying problem to cause it to do so :-s
> 
> 
> I've made my bath slightly too hot, who was saying about can it induce labour?!

i dont have a clue why. tbh i dont care anymore. ive changed hospitals, and ive been um'd and ar'd about ever since and i am sick of it :/

im having my baby in water if i get the chance to. if it has to come normally because i am so progessed then so be it.

i will take it as it comes.

i officially dont like doctors.:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## sammiwry

See I hate hospitals with a passion, have pins in my foot and a back that is very easy to slip out of place because of misdiagnose twice, however something like this I have to trust them that they know what is best for madden. Yes I hate the thought of having an epidural or spinal block but if madden needs to come out via c sect then I will have to out up with someone paffing around with my back. (the location they do epidurals and spinal blocks is where I have most problems with my back hence my desire to stay away from having either) likewise the thought if having to stay in if my homebirth doesnt go to plan gives me constant worries as I physically cannot stand being in hospital due to the above mentioned reasons, it literally spikes my bp like crazy, but again if it's for the best for madden I will have to deal with it and find some sort of way of coping. 

I think you need to cut them some slack like I'm doing as they only have babies best interests at hearts and would love for you to have the birth you want but there must be reasons for them to have concern.


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh Kirsty how exciting!!!! 

Aw courtney kidney infections are not nice!! I've just had About 5'mins of the worse food pains ever I had to shout and grasp OH's hand! 

Yeah as Sammi says Googily there's no reason why you'd have trouble with high BP if you've normally got low BP, my BP is low too but has levelled out now

Sammi it was me who said about the hot baths - can't remember who told me about it


----------



## YoungNImum

GoogilyBear said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Sounds weird to me, I have low bp usually (90/60) but it's been more normal since I've been pregnant but then I've also be carrying out measures to try and counter it. But there's no reason why bp should randomly shoot up without an underlying problem to cause it to do so :-s
> 
> 
> I've made my bath slightly too hot, who was saying about can it induce labour?!
> 
> i dont have a clue why. tbh i dont care anymore. ive changed hospitals, and ive been um'd and ar'd about ever since and i am sick of it :/
> 
> im having my baby in water if i get the chance to. if it has to come normally because i am so progessed then so be it.
> 
> i will take it as it comes.
> 
> i officially dont like doctors.:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:Click to expand...

whens your next appointment? I think your MW should have explained to you, id worry myself just cause i wasnt informed about it, they prob dont wont you in the water with being monitored incase you get fried in the water lol :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

ness food pains? that ment to be foof? lol


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Oooh Kirsty how exciting!!!!
> 
> Aw courtney kidney infections are not nice!! I've just had About 5'mins of the worse food pains ever I had to shout and grasp OH's hand!
> 
> Yeah as Sammi says Googily there's no reason why you'd have trouble with high BP if you've normally got low BP, my BP is low too but has levelled out now
> 
> Sammi it was me who said about the hot baths - can't remember who told me about it

Well it dont work lol or isnt working yet!


----------



## sammiwry

xkirstyx said:


> ness food pains? that ment to be foof? lol

I'd say so, these iPhones aren't all that great with remembering words! Mine still tries to correct my spelling of pixxie to pixie, yet is meant to remember when you add words to it?


----------



## Nessicle

xkirstyx said:


> ness food pains? that ment to be foof? lol

:rofl: ha ha yep I meant foof! Damn iPhone!


----------



## Nessicle

Mines the same Sammi it's weird it remembers some words and not others!


----------



## sammiwry

I wonder how meeleys lo is


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Mines the same Sammi it's weird it remembers some words and not others!

Annoying isn't it?


----------



## bambikate

Hi ladies can I join you all? I'm due on Thursday! Oooh Kirsty that sounds promising best of luck!!!! I really hope my little miss doesn't keep us waiting too long. Hope things get started for all you overdue ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## sammiwry

bambikate said:


> Hi ladies can I join you all? I'm due on Thursday! Oooh Kirsty that sounds promising best of luck!!!! I really hope my little miss doesn't keep us waiting too long. Hope things get started for all you overdue ladies xxxxxxxx

Course you may join us! As you can probably see we are quite a chatty random bunch!


----------



## xkirstyx

welcome hunny, you gotta love a bit a chatty randomness haha


----------



## sammiwry

Hmmm nice mug of hot chocolate before bed, only improvements that could be made: squirty cream and marshmallows!


----------



## bambikate

sammiwry said:


> bambikate said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies can I join you all? I'm due on Thursday! Oooh Kirsty that sounds promising best of luck!!!! I really hope my little miss doesn't keep us waiting too long. Hope things get started for all you overdue ladies xxxxxxxx
> 
> Course you may join us! As you can probably see we are quite a chatty random bunch!Click to expand...

I like chatty randomness lol especially if you are overdue! I remember it all too well 2 years ago ;) I'm excited to see who pops next and symptom spot with you all! :happydance: xxx


----------



## bambikate

sammiwry said:


> Hmmm nice mug of hot chocolate before bed, only improvements that could be made: squirty cream and marshmallows!

Oooooh one of my pregnancy cravings too (AND I have mini marshmallows and squirty cream :blush: ) sorrrry!!!:blush: xx


----------



## xkirstyx

lol so do i was my craving last week!


----------



## sammiwry

Haha well I'm a day behind you so we shall see! 

Ness I still don't think hot baths work! Nothing from it :-( (btw my iPhone realised indidnt want bess and changed it to ness!)


Rox is trying to get me and Dh to go to bed as she knows it's past bed time, bless her she's funny


----------



## sammiwry

bambikate said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm nice mug of hot chocolate before bed, only improvements that could be made: squirty cream and marshmallows!
> 
> Oooooh one of my pregnancy cravings too (AND I have mini marshmallows and squirty cream :blush: ) sorrrry!!!:blush: xxClick to expand...

Haha it's ok I've had the hot chocolate in the cupboard since august and only just opened it, fancied one after a nice hot bath



xkirstyx said:


> lol so do i was my craving last week!

Lol nothing like a nice hot chocolate after a nice relax in the bath


----------



## bambikate

have any of you got iPhones i just downloaded a contraction timer app not sure if it'll be any good but it was free lol.

So what methods are any of you using to try and kick start labour (if any) xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

i got that app for my phone :)

iv given up on trying to get baby out nuffin works!


----------



## Nessicle

Oh we've all tried all sorts lol non of it bloody works! 

Sammi ive had loads of hot baths not done anything for me either!


----------



## sammiwry

Ive got a free app for contraction timing and sos my Dh but not tried them yet :-s

I'm not trying anything anymore to bring on labour as Im only going to wind myself up that nothing is working. Did try curry though!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Oh we've all tried all sorts lol non of it bloody works!
> 
> Sammi ive had loads of hot baths not done anything for me either!

Obviously one for the rubbish pile lol


----------



## bambikate

awww i'm trying EVERYTHING in vain too but I guess they'll come when they're ready. I'm trying sods law tomorrow as we're arranging to take our daughter to meet santa so you never know that may work!!! hehehe xx


----------



## Nessicle

So my pains bloody stopped again! Aaarrrgghhh! Bloody frustrating!! Ive got a contraction timer on my BabyBump App


----------



## vetmom

xkirstyx said:


> awwwww jeny i knew there was someone missing!!!!!!
> 
> ok
> 
> NO MORE BABIES TILL ME, CHARLOTTE AND JENNY HAVE OURS!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can I join this too? I can't believe that this little one hasn't made himself known yet.
This morning I had very few signs of impending labour, but I had a sweep at my dr. appt this afternoon. Now I have a slight cramping in my cervix, but I can't tell if it's just irritated or not. 
Why must this be so difficult? I'd just like a clear sign so that I can relax and get some sleep!


----------



## lozzy21

Googly, correct me if im wrong but im sure i can remeber you staying you had strep b. If you do thats why you cant have a water birth


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah she does Lozzy but has been told it's cos of her BP I think

She has a phobia of needles though and doesn't want the antibiotics IV.

Vetmom exactly wish there was a clear sign least if yor waters go first you know for definite!


----------



## Mincholada

i wanted my LO on the 9th, as mine and FOB's birthdays are on 9th's and a lot of other good things in my life had happened on a 9th.... well, obviously, that didn't quite work out! :haha:

now my next december days in overview:

15th: birthday of my best male friend in germany
16th: birthday of my best female friend in germany
17th: 1st anniversary of my divorce in germany & birthday of my midwife
18th: 1st anniversary of crashing a brand-new vauxhall insignia in cheltenham, uk & my favorite number (my parents house i grew up in is nr. 18 and the zipcode for the city is 18182 and 9+9=18)

after that: nothing eventful :)... until XMAS.... but i really don't want a XMAS baby :blush: but then maybe that'll be God's plan, so that i won't be depressed to be all alone on XMAS without decoration, tree and presents, but fully occupied by labor and birth to LO... hmmmm! :thumbup:

oh, we'll see. i'll have me a pineapple again tonight and i walked around the block already, although it's sooooo bloody cold for south florida.

okay, seriously! let's get some overdue babies out, pleeeeasee!


----------



## hopefully2

Girls at long last my little girl made her way into the world at 11.40pm. She is 8lbs7oz of beautifulness and think we are going to let big sister grace decide her name from our choices!!


----------



## Nessicle

:happydance: so happy for you Denise!! She's gorgeous!xx


----------



## Nessicle

So Ive had to get up as got really dull aching back and crampiness like when you're first coming on your period I hope it turns into something but really not convinced it will...

Got hot water bottle on my back at the moment which is helping for now x


----------



## cho

morning ness, i have been having pains since 5, dtd last night and it didnt do a thing, i dont think these wioll turn into anything though :(

Congratulations denise :) xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Really hope they do for us Charlotte! Think we deserve our babies now especially you, Kirsty and Jenny!! I have a funny feeling Kirsty might have gone into labour she was having pains last night I think xx


----------



## cho

yer maybe :happydance:
I kept waking in the night and feeling these pains but slept through them and i only felt them when i woke up, sometimes i wonder if there in my head lol.
or poo pains !


----------



## cho

plus i havent even lossed a plug or anything yet :(


----------



## bambikate

Aww congratulations!!! Fingers crossed to the girls who had some pains in the night. Xx


----------



## cho

seems its reaching a peek every 5 mins but seems a bit too often as there not intense enough? x


----------



## bambikate

c.holdway said:


> seems its reaching a peek every 5 mins but seems a bit too often as there not intense enough? x

You never know some start off quite manageable! When was your due date Hun? Xx


----------



## cho

10th, so this is 5 days late, i went into labour on 5th day with my lo, but didnt have him till the 7th day
They are getting stronger :happydance: fingers crossed x


----------



## bambikate

c.holdway said:


> 10th, so this is 5 days late, i went into labour on 5th day with my lo, but didnt have him till the 7th day
> They are getting stronger :happydance: fingers crossed x

Oh brill! Good luck hunni. :happydance: xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oooh hope this is it Charlotte :)


----------



## Tierney

Congrats Hopefully x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Just read bk a bit 

Congratulations hopefully!!! 

Ness I hope you're startin off too :0)


----------



## cho

well that getting quite intense now, my aunts coming to get Bradley I have just had my show too :happydance: Hmm i forgot what labour felt like... and i wished this upon myself eek!


----------



## Nessicle

Yay!!! I wish you lots of pain Charlotte lol in the nicest way of course ;) on the plus side they say labour with yor second is shorter! 

Disappointment from me again I'm afraid :( had to go back to bed to lay down though with absolutely horrendous cervix pain :( I have to be getting close my cervix is so sore and my foof kills inside!


----------



## Tierney

good luck charlotte hope little one doesnt drag it out for you! x


----------



## xkirstyx

YAY good luck charlotte!!!!!

im still here can i be next please??????????????? woke up this morning with the runs twice(clear out maybe) and feeling really sick but nuffin would come out but yellow bile :( was having loads of pains when i was lying i bed but now im up i just have a sore back :( really would like baby 2 come 2day coz snow is coming back really bad again tomorrow!!!!


----------



## bambikate

Omg kirsty that sounds horrible poor you! I've got crampy pains and backache today good sign I hope. Yay Charlotte this is it. Best of luck. It's all kicking off now come on girls!!xx got reflexology appt at 3 :) yay xx


----------



## xkirstyx

still cant get hold of anyone in the hosp to get seen b4 my induction what a joke just aswell im ot in labour!


----------



## Nessicle

Kirsty that's a good sign babe hope it turns into something for you!


----------



## lozzy21

Morning all


----------



## xkirstyx

morning lozzy hows u? xxx


----------



## Mizze

GoogilyBear said:


> Ive really bad back ache sort of in the middle going downwards, and its moving round into my bump...
> 
> ive been on my ball and had paracitmol and it hasnt gone away just seems to be getting stronger... OH has been rubbing it for me and it still seems to be getting worse, so he has put all our bags and things near the door just incase...
> 
> scared now incase these pains do turn into something.

Googli how are you doing today?



vetmom said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> awwwww jeny i knew there was someone missing!!!!!!
> 
> ok
> 
> NO MORE BABIES TILL ME, CHARLOTTE AND JENNY HAVE OURS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can I join this too? I can't believe that this little one hasn't made himself known yet.
> This morning I had very few signs of impending labour, but I had a sweep at my dr. appt this afternoon. Now I have a slight cramping in my cervix, but I can't tell if it's just irritated or not.
> Why must this be so difficult? I'd just like a clear sign so that I can relax and get some sleep!Click to expand...

Oh hon - lets hope you are one of the next few - I would certainly love a clear sign - preferably in NEON pink saying together with a loud speaker voice "your labour is starting now, your labour is starting now" Wouldnt that be nice!!



hopefully2 said:


> Girls at long last my little girl made her way into the world at 11.40pm. She is 8lbs7oz of beautifulness and think we are going to let big sister grace decide her name from our choices!!

Hurray!!! :happydance::happydance: Congratulations my dere. C'mon Grace pick a lovely name for your sister. 



c.holdway said:


> well that getting quite intense now, my aunts coming to get Bradley I have just had my show too :happydance: Hmm i forgot what labour felt like... and i wished this upon myself eek!

Okay hon - this sounds like it - like Ness I wish you lots of pain in the best possible way. :hugs::hugs: Come on Baby. 



xkirstyx said:


> YAY good luck charlotte!!!!!
> 
> im still here can i be next please??????????????? woke up this morning with the runs twice(clear out maybe) and feeling really sick but nuffin would come out but yellow bile :( was having loads of pains when i was lying i bed but now im up i just have a sore back :( really would like baby 2 come 2day coz snow is coming back really bad again tomorrow!!!!

Oh Kirsty. I do hope yours kicks off soon. :hugs::hugs: 



bambikate said:


> Omg kirsty that sounds horrible poor you! I've got crampy pains and backache today good sign I hope. Yay Charlotte this is it. Best of luck. It's all kicking off now come on girls!!xx got reflexology appt at 3 :) yay xx

Hi bambikate - Fx for you too.

Ness hon - I see your pains stopped. Never mind - :hugs::hugs:

I have LOST SOME PLUG :yipee: :yipee: :wohoo: :wohoo: Just a little bit - if it wasnt for here id never have noticed it - just a 5p size of clear mucus - never been so excited by mucus in my life. Or I have thought it was a bubble! :blush: No wonder people dont always notice - my sister said she never did. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Ooooh Single Figures - another reason to celebrate!

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Congratulations Denise! 

Ooo fingers crossed charlotte!!


----------



## Nessicle

Yay for single figures Mizze! And for plug! Yep it is tiny little bits I study the toilet after each visit :haha: 

Yeah it's all stopped *sigh* I'm stopping thinking anything is gonna be labour now don't feel like there's any point - it sounds awful bit I feel unexcited right at this moment....I can't even go in the nursery it makes me cry cos I just want her here!


----------



## xkirstyx

aaarrrgggghhh i have really bad belly cramp and back pain, feel like shit :(


----------



## xkirstyx

ness im the same hunny and i cant go on the 3rd tri on here coz everytime i read a im in labour or iv had my baby post it makes me wanna scream!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Morning all!

Congrats Denise - shes gorgeous - well done :hug:

Ooo good luck charlotte - sounds like this is it for you!! So exciting!! 

Sorry you feel rubbish kirsty but mayb this is a good sign for you!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo fingers crossed Kirsty!

Congrats on single figures Mizze!


----------



## lozzy21

Im tired, dont know why, she slept for 6 hours last night


----------



## Nessicle

xkirstyx said:


> ness im the same hunny and i cant go on the 3rd tri on here coz everytime i read a im in labour or iv had my baby post it makes me wanna scream!!

I've stopped reading those threads I'm sick of them especially the ones where they've had their babies at 37 weeks I'm not ashamed to say I'm jealous for sure! Mainly cos they have their babies but also cos I'm in agony everyday and they haven't had to experience this pain at 40 weeks etc!


----------



## Nessicle

lozzy21 said:


> Im tired, dont know why, she slept for 6 hours last night

Lucky you lol don't think I've had 6 hours sleep since 20'weeks pregnant


----------



## sammiwry

Ness I dunno how you cope I'd be going stir crazy with the amount of sleep you get a night


----------



## Nessicle

I am Sammi can't you tell lol :haha: I'm a walking misery guts right now!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> I am Sammi can't you tell lol :haha: I'm a walking misery guts right now!

Well now you mention it..... I'd be on the verge of killing people... Wait I think I might be at that point...


----------



## GoogilyBear

lozzy21 said:


> Googly, correct me if im wrong but im sure i can remeber you staying you had strep b. If you do thats why you cant have a water birth

yeah ive strep b, but they still told me it would be okay for me to have a waterbirth.

NO offense to anyone here, i am greatful for all your support and advise etc, i dont know what i would have been like without you lot, 
but its my decision, i know your just looking out for me and saying the docs know best, but for once i am putting myself first, i really would like my baby born in water, its something ive had my heart set on. Its entirely up to me.

My OH agree's that we have been messed about so much that its time to take a stand. We were so happy when they first told us we could have the baby in the waterbirth pool, and that all was well and okay.

I hope none of you take this the wrong way, i really do apprieciate you all wanting to give me advise etc.

And as for giving Docs some slack, its all i have been doing untill now :/


----------



## Nessicle

That's all we can do is offer Advice Googily as were not medical professionals obviously. Do you not want the safest delivery for your baby though? If they'd told me it's not safe to do something then I'd listen to them 100% they're not trying to take your dream birth away from you at all just wanting you and the baby to be safe and is t that the most important thing?


----------



## GoogilyBear

Nessicle said:


> That's all we can do is offer Advice Googily as were not medical professionals obviously. Do you not want the safest delivery for your baby though? If they'd told me it's not safe to do something then I'd listen to them 100% they're not trying to take your dream birth away from you at all just wanting you and the baby to be safe and is t that the most important thing?

Its not that i dont want the safest way. none of us know how our labour is going to go, who knows we may all end up having an emergancy c sections, i just want some form of a plan that i am comfortable with, and if i go in and its totally impossible then okay i hold my hands up and i will change my ways, but untill we know how labours going to go i would like to have my own peace of mind and know what i am going into.


----------



## Nessicle

Oh no I completely agree i don't have a birth plan cos I don't know what will happen personally I don't think it's realistic but you just seem dead set 100% on a waterbirth that you've been advised isn't safe so that's obviously not an option?? 

Everyone is entitled to have the birth they want but within reason and you were saying stuff the doctors basically ...I'm just a bit confused now...?


----------



## sammiwry

I have to agree with ness, normally I am all for fighting the medical profession to get what I want out of treatment as at 21 and I dont enjoy having plates in my foot and a back that is older than it should be because they kept trying to fob me off. But I do not know what is best for my baby, they do, they have been to uni and spent years since learning and researching as to how to make things as easy as possible with babies best interests at heart.


----------



## Pixxie

Just checking in quickly while Lyra is asleep! 

Congrats to all the new mummies, sorry I don't have time to go back and read who has actually had babies.

We came home last night at about half 6, had a bit of a tough night with Lyra not settling and me being shattered since I hardly got any sleep in the hospital. In the end OH had to get up and go downstairs with her so I could get a few hours in between feeds. She's feeding well but gets a bit too comfy and gives up, so I keep having to take her clothes off and play with her feet to stop her falling asleep! Breastfeeding is a bit uncomfortable but bearable, stitches hurt though and it's painful to sit down. I'm surprised how little belly I have already, I just have a bit of saggy podge :haha: 

Hope we get some more new mums soon! :dust: xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Nice to hear from you pixxie! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Nessicle

Nice to hear from you Pixxie! Glad Lyra is settling in well sorry you're having trouble bf-ing sure it'll get easier :) 

Hope the stitches heal soon!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Nessicle said:


> Oh no I completely agree i don't have a birth plan cos I don't know what will happen personally I don't think it's realistic but you just seem dead set 100% on a waterbirth that you've been advised isn't safe so that's obviously not an option??
> Everyone is entitled to have the birth they want but within reason and you were saying stuff the doctors basically ...I'm just a bit confused now...?

Okay... this is going to be difficult to explain.
I am not saying stuff the doctors, yes they may know whats best for baby, but how do they know whats best for me? :wacko:

I am set on having a waterbirth yes, this is based on the fact that water is my main form of pain relief as due to the needle phobia, i dont particully want to be prodded with them everytime i cannot cope with the pain. But there is another underlying reason i would like a waterbirth too, and to avoid the needles.
I feel asthough that if i exsplain why ive this phobia for you, you will understand, but posting on a forum something so personal would be a big step, its so hard to get my point across without it. The doctors know about it but they dont seem to care but my OH and family know about it and they totally agree that a waterbirth would be best if its what i want. Ive got all of there support on this.
Its taken me a long time to come to terms with having the canulla put in, but even thats going to be fairly traumatic. I know they can put the pain relief in the canulla to make it easier for me, but they still have to bring it near me to put it in.

The MW's are willing to compramise, and let me have the canulla and have the drip next to the pool so there is no problem there. I dont understand the blood pressure thing myself, thats something i will discuss with them when i go in on the 24th.



sammiwry said:


> I have to agree with ness, normally I am all for fighting the medical profession to get what I want out of treatment as at 21 and I dont enjoy having plates in my foot and a back that is older than it should be because they kept trying to fob me off. But I do not know what is best for my baby, they do, they have been to uni and spent years since learning and researching as to how to make things as easy as possible with babies best interests at heart.

I agree they know whats best for baby, but they do they know whats best for me?:wacko:
Doctors are more bothered about our babies then they ever will be about us, but i feel in order to make baby safe they need to make us feel safe first, and if that means disagreeing with them then so be it.:cry:

do you see what ia m getting at..? its so hard to describe :/
i can say all the right things in my head but writing them down is so hard, i am worried i am contradicting myself but i dont think i am, its just so hard to describe :'(

I am fed up with shedding tears over this, i am fed up of people telling me what i can and carnt do, what i can and carnt eat or drink. I just want to be me, and for doctors or whatever to accept that.

I just want this all over and done with.

I think that i am having a really bad day:cry: back ache really is not helping.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Mizze

Hey Pixxie! :wave:

Nice to hear from you, lovely to hear about Lyra 

Hope your stitches get better soon.

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

But now isn't a time to demand whats best for us, we have taken the decision to have a baby an now we need to put there needs before ours no matter how much discomfort and annoyance it causes us


----------



## YoungNImum

Well went to the Mw this morning, on my own, as OH started a new job this morning, which we where over the moon about being so close to x-mas and baby coming.
But MW has made me an emergency appointment for 3:15 as she isnt sure if my baby is developing proberly. Iv to get a growth scan and anomaly scan. IV only pulled myself together from gettin out of the doctors at 10:30 iv only managed to stop crying, I dont wont to call OH to worry him while he is working so my mum is going to go to hospital with me. Im just so upset i dont think ill be able to pull myself together while im in the hospital.


----------



## Nessicle

Ive come over feeling dizzy and sick had something to eat so it's not blood sugar levels...weird maybe it's just over tiredness...

No ones having a go Googily just trying to understand that's all - perhaps were just struggling to understand given your other personal issues were not aware of


----------



## GoogilyBear

well thats your opinion. your entitled to yours am me to mine.


----------



## Nessicle

Courtney how scary Hun I hope everything is ok! Starcrossed one of my bump buddies had to have lots of growth scans as her little boy wasnt growing as well as hey wanted they delivered him early and thigh he's small he's perfectly formed so Thoth I know it must be so worrying try not to worry too much til you've had your scan chances are baby is fine xxx


----------



## GoogilyBear

I know none of you are having ago.

If i could share with you all i would. Its taken me ten years to get over it, its going to effect every part of me going into labour.

If it wasnt going to bother me so much, then yeah i would happily let the docs do whatever they like, but sadly its going to effect me greatly, and ive got to make sure they understand.

I dont want you all thinking i am being selfish, or as though i have an excuse for everything. But its something ive got to do out of my own peace of mind, ive put this baby first over everything else so far, its just this one thing i am asking for. ONE thing.


----------



## WILSMUM

Pixxie said:


> Just checking in quickly while Lyra is asleep!
> 
> Congrats to all the new mummies, sorry I don't have time to go back and read who has actually had babies.
> 
> We came home last night at about half 6, had a bit of a tough night with Lyra not settling and me being shattered since I hardly got any sleep in the hospital. In the end OH had to get up and go downstairs with her so I could get a few hours in between feeds. She's feeding well but gets a bit too comfy and gives up, so I keep having to take her clothes off and play with her feet to stop her falling asleep! Breastfeeding is a bit uncomfortable but bearable, stitches hurt though and it's painful to sit down. I'm surprised how little belly I have already, I just have a bit of saggy podge :haha:
> 
> Hope we get some more new mums soon! :dust: xxx

Hey pixxie good to hear from you! BF really helps shrink yr belly down quickly! I'm not BF but managed to get back into my pre preg jeans within 2 weeks of having Ailsa - still have a bit of flab which hangs over my scar :( and that will take time to go as I need to heal internally!

I know what you mean with the feeding (kinda) Ailsa will drinkhalf a bottle and then fall asleep but we've found that it we change her bum half way through then that wakes her up enough to finish the bottle.

U'll be amazed at how quickly she'll change and she will settle down into a routine for you soon :hug:


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Im tired, dont know why, she slept for 6 hours last night
> 
> Lucky you lol don't think I've had 6 hours sleep since 20'weeks pregnantClick to expand...

I shit my self when i woke and saw the time, i had a right panic that she hadent woke up for a feed, went over and she was snoring away. I have never been so scared in my life and it only lasted 3 seconds.



sammiwry said:


> But now isn't a time to demand whats best for us, we have taken the decision to have a baby an now we need to put there needs before ours no matter how much discomfort and annoyance it causes us

I agree with Sammi 100% there. I had my heart set on a homebirth all the way through, i had to fight for it and they eventualy agreed. She came early so i had to go in but im so glad i was in hospital after how things turned out. I could have refused to go into hospital when my waters went as i i would have been most comfortable and at ease at home but at the end of the day its not about me, its about my baby. I had to put aside my fears and feelings and do what was best for her because if i hadent i might be sat with an empty moses basket right now because thats how serious it was in the end for my LO.

So by all means ask why they want you do to what ever there doing but if what they are saying is valid id realy advise you to go with it, even if you dont want too cos i can tell you i was more than narked off about being in hospital at first.


----------



## sammiwry

Courtney how worrying for you, fingers crossed everything is fine with lo!


----------



## WILSMUM

YoungNImum said:


> Well went to the Mw this morning, on my own, as OH started a new job this morning, which we where over the moon about being so close to x-mas and baby coming.
> But MW has made me an emergency appointment for 3:15 as she isnt sure if my baby is developing proberly. Iv to get a growth scan and anomaly scan. IV only pulled myself together from gettin out of the doctors at 10:30 iv only managed to stop crying, I dont wont to call OH to worry him while he is working so my mum is going to go to hospital with me. Im just so upset i dont think ill be able to pull myself together while im in the hospital.

Oh hun I'm sure everything is fine and the mw is just being cautious - better to be overly cautious - just try and be strong and stay calm for the baby and tkae care - make sure you have some lunchand put yr feet up before you have to go :hug: We'll all be thinking positive thoughts for you :hug:


----------



## GoogilyBear

lozzy21 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Im tired, dont know why, she slept for 6 hours last night
> 
> Lucky you lol don't think I've had 6 hours sleep since 20'weeks pregnantClick to expand...
> 
> I shit my self when i woke and saw the time, i had a right panic that she hadent woke up for a feed, went over and she was snoring away. I have never been so scared in my life and it only lasted 3 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> But now isn't a time to demand whats best for us, we have taken the decision to have a baby an now we need to put there needs before ours no matter how much discomfort and annoyance it causes usClick to expand...
> 
> I agree with Sammi 100% there. I had my heart set on a homebirth all the way through, i had to fight for it and they eventualy agreed. She came early so i had to go in but im so glad i was in hospital after how things turned out. I could have refused to go into hospital when my waters went as i i would have been most comfortable and at ease at home but at the end of the day its not about me, its about my baby. I had to put aside my fears and feelings and do what was best for her because if i hadent i might be sat with an empty moses basket right now because thats how serious it was in the end for my LO.
> So by all means ask why they want you do to what ever there doing but if what they are saying is valid id realy advise you to go with it, even if you dont want too cos i can tell you i was more than narked off about being in hospital at first.Click to expand...

if all hell breaks loose and things take a turn for the worse then yes, i will do whatever they want me to and put everything aside, but untill then like you i am fighting my corner to get my waterbirth. Specially untill ive a valid reason why i cannot.


----------



## lozzy21

YoungNImum said:


> Well went to the Mw this morning, on my own, as OH started a new job this morning, which we where over the moon about being so close to x-mas and baby coming.
> But MW has made me an emergency appointment for 3:15 as she isnt sure if my baby is developing proberly. Iv to get a growth scan and anomaly scan. IV only pulled myself together from gettin out of the doctors at 10:30 iv only managed to stop crying, I dont wont to call OH to worry him while he is working so my mum is going to go to hospital with me. Im just so upset i dont think ill be able to pull myself together while im in the hospital.

Im sure everything is fine and your just having a small baby, fundle hights and even growth scans arent 100%. They told me LO was 5lb 8 2 weeks before she was born at 8lb15, there is no way she put on 3lb in 2 weeks.


----------



## WILSMUM

lozzy21 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im tired, dont know why, she slept for 6 hours last night
> 
> Lucky you lol don't think I've had 6 hours sleep since 20'weeks pregnantClick to expand...
> 
> I shit my self when i woke and saw the time, i had a right panic that she hadent woke up for a feed, went over and she was snoring away. I have never been so scared in my life and it only lasted 3 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> But now isn't a time to demand whats best for us, we have taken the decision to have a baby an now we need to put there needs before ours no matter how much discomfort and annoyance it causes usClick to expand...
> 
> I agree with Sammi 100% there. I had my heart set on a homebirth all the way through, i had to fight for it and they eventualy agreed. She came early so i had to go in but im so glad i was in hospital after how things turned out. I could have refused to go into hospital when my waters went as i i would have been most comfortable and at ease at home but at the end of the day its not about me, its about my baby. I had to put aside my fears and feelings and do what was best for her because if i hadent i might be sat with an empty moses basket right now because thats how serious it was in the end for my LO.
> 
> So by all means ask why they want you do to what ever there doing but if what they are saying is valid id realy advise you to go with it, even if you dont want too cos i can tell you i was more than narked off about being in hospital at first.Click to expand...

I know how you feel there lozzy - sometimes if Ailsa is sleeping longer than I expect and shes really quitely and soundly sleeping I have to poke her to make sure shes ok!
I have no such worries atm - think shes dreaming shes making funny giggly sounds and flinging her arms around!


----------



## cho

well, i have been having contractions every 2 and half mins for 30-40 secs had loads of bloody show, 4 clear outs, went to hospital and only 1 cm dilated, looks like this will be another long labour like Bradleys, she has sweeped me and said my waters are bulging and to come back when they break or they are more intense!
Im going to have a hot bath and something to eat and will try and snooze for a bit, cant see that happening but worth a try, hope your all ok xx


----------



## YoungNImum

Nessicle said:


> Courtney how scary Hun I hope everything is ok! Starcrossed one of my bump buddies had to have lots of growth scans as her little boy wasnt growing as well as hey wanted they delivered him early and thigh he's small he's perfectly formed so Thoth I know it must be so worrying try not to worry too much til you've had your scan chances are baby is fine xxx




sammiwry said:


> Courtney how worrying for you, fingers crossed everything is fine with lo!




WILSMUM said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Well went to the Mw this morning, on my own, as OH started a new job this morning, which we where over the moon about being so close to x-mas and baby coming.
> But MW has made me an emergency appointment for 3:15 as she isnt sure if my baby is developing proberly. Iv to get a growth scan and anomaly scan. IV only pulled myself together from gettin out of the doctors at 10:30 iv only managed to stop crying, I dont wont to call OH to worry him while he is working so my mum is going to go to hospital with me. Im just so upset i dont think ill be able to pull myself together while im in the hospital.
> 
> Oh hun I'm sure everything is fine and the mw is just being cautious - better to be overly cautious - just try and be strong and stay calm for the baby and tkae care - make sure you have some lunchand put yr feet up before you have to go :hug: We'll all be thinking positive thoughts for you :hug:Click to expand...




lozzy21 said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Well went to the Mw this morning, on my own, as OH started a new job this morning, which we where over the moon about being so close to x-mas and baby coming.
> But MW has made me an emergency appointment for 3:15 as she isnt sure if my baby is developing proberly. Iv to get a growth scan and anomaly scan. IV only pulled myself together from gettin out of the doctors at 10:30 iv only managed to stop crying, I dont wont to call OH to worry him while he is working so my mum is going to go to hospital with me. Im just so upset i dont think ill be able to pull myself together while im in the hospital.
> 
> Im sure everything is fine and your just having a small baby, fundle hights and even growth scans arent 100%. They told me LO was 5lb 8 2 weeks before she was born at 8lb15, there is no way she put on 3lb in 2 weeks.Click to expand...

Thanks for al your kind words it means alot :hugs:
Im just a mess at the minute but after i get back from hospital ill explain everything in abit more detail. My MW is useless she has measured baby on the very small side at every appointment and has just added the extra inch's for it to looks ok on my chart, why she is only sending me up now, iv only week n half to go im just so angry:growlmad: And frightened because i dont have my OH for support, altho i do have my mum but its not the same :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> well, i have been having contractions every 2 and half mins for 30-40 secs had loads of bloody show, 4 clear outs, went to hospital and only 1 cm dilated, looks like this will be another long labour like Bradleys, she has sweeped me and said my waters are bulging and to come back when they break or they are more intense!
> Im going to have a hot bath and something to eat and will try and snooze for a bit, cant see that happening but worth a try, hope your all ok xx

Ooo Charlotte! I hope things pick up for you soon!! How long was your labour with Bradley?


----------



## Nessicle

Great news for being in labour Charlotte! Hope your waters go soon to speed things up!xx


----------



## lozzy21

GoogilyBear said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Im tired, dont know why, she slept for 6 hours last night
> 
> Lucky you lol don't think I've had 6 hours sleep since 20'weeks pregnantClick to expand...
> 
> I shit my self when i woke and saw the time, i had a right panic that she hadent woke up for a feed, went over and she was snoring away. I have never been so scared in my life and it only lasted 3 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> But now isn't a time to demand whats best for us, we have taken the decision to have a baby an now we need to put there needs before ours no matter how much discomfort and annoyance it causes usClick to expand...
> 
> I agree with Sammi 100% there. I had my heart set on a homebirth all the way through, i had to fight for it and they eventualy agreed. She came early so i had to go in but im so glad i was in hospital after how things turned out. I could have refused to go into hospital when my waters went as i i would have been most comfortable and at ease at home but at the end of the day its not about me, its about my baby. I had to put aside my fears and feelings and do what was best for her because if i hadent i might be sat with an empty moses basket right now because thats how serious it was in the end for my LO.
> So by all means ask why they want you do to what ever there doing but if what they are saying is valid id realy advise you to go with it, even if you dont want too cos i can tell you i was more than narked off about being in hospital at first.Click to expand...
> 
> if all hell breaks loose and things take a turn for the worse then yes, i will do whatever they want me to and put everything aside, but untill then like you i am fighting my corner to get my waterbirth. Specially untill ive a valid reason why i cannot.Click to expand...

I missed what i was trying to say there. The point i dident see as valid with them being difficult about my home birth was because of my bmi i had a higher risk of sholder dystocia and PPH. I dismissed this saying even slim women could have shoulder dystocia and you dont stop them from having a home birth. Gess what happend, she ended up with shoulder dystocia and had i not been at hospital because she was early she would have more than likely died or been left with brain damage of some degree because of how stuck she was. Im glad she came early because otherwise i would have been at home.


----------



## cho

sammiwry said:


> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> well, i have been having contractions every 2 and half mins for 30-40 secs had loads of bloody show, 4 clear outs, went to hospital and only 1 cm dilated, looks like this will be another long labour like Bradleys, she has sweeped me and said my waters are bulging and to come back when they break or they are more intense!
> Im going to have a hot bath and something to eat and will try and snooze for a bit, cant see that happening but worth a try, hope your all ok xx
> 
> Ooo Charlotte! I hope things pick up for you soon!! How long was your labour with Bradley?Click to expand...

46 hours :(


----------



## YoungNImum

Googily- Like you say its your decision, and once you no why they say you cant have your waterbirth maybe you'll change your mind? 
Just wondering can you get the in the water with a drip? i was pretty sure my MW said only gas&air can be used when in the birthing pool, but gas&air is all iv planned to use so it didnt bother me.


----------



## bambikate

YoungNImum said:


> Well went to the Mw this morning, on my own, as OH started a new job this morning, which we where over the moon about being so close to x-mas and baby coming.
> But MW has made me an emergency appointment for 3:15 as she isnt sure if my baby is developing proberly. Iv to get a growth scan and anomaly scan. IV only pulled myself together from gettin out of the doctors at 10:30 iv only managed to stop crying, I dont wont to call OH to worry him while he is working so my mum is going to go to hospital with me. Im just so upset i dont think ill be able to pull myself together while im in the hospital.


Aww hun try not to worry you are full term and the measurements are not always accurate I'm sure everything will be fine. Thinking of you xx

Charlotte that's fab news, I'm sure things will speed up as soon as those waters break. Good luck xxxxxxxx


----------



## sammiwry

c.holdway said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.holdway said:
> 
> 
> well, i have been having contractions every 2 and half mins for 30-40 secs had loads of bloody show, 4 clear outs, went to hospital and only 1 cm dilated, looks like this will be another long labour like Bradleys, she has sweeped me and said my waters are bulging and to come back when they break or they are more intense!
> Im going to have a hot bath and something to eat and will try and snooze for a bit, cant see that happening but worth a try, hope your all ok xx
> 
> Ooo Charlotte! I hope things pick up for you soon!! How long was your labour with Bradley?Click to expand...
> 
> 46 hours :(Click to expand...

Ouch! Fingers crossed Dylan is quicker to arrive!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Good luck charlotte, i hope its not another 46 hour labour that would just be sore lol


----------



## GoogilyBear

YoungNImum said:


> Googily- Like you say its your decision, and once you no why they say you cant have your waterbirth maybe you'll change your mind?
> Just wondering can you get the in the water with a drip? i was pretty sure my MW said only gas&air can be used when in the birthing pool, but gas&air is all iv planned to use so it didnt bother me.

yeah i can get in the water with my drip, i just have to keep my hands above the water thats all :)

and untill we sit and talk about it with them i am not changing my mind.


----------



## YoungNImum

GoogilyBear said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Googily- Like you say its your decision, and once you no why they say you cant have your waterbirth maybe you'll change your mind?
> Just wondering can you get the in the water with a drip? i was pretty sure my MW said only gas&air can be used when in the birthing pool, but gas&air is all iv planned to use so it didnt bother me.
> 
> yeah i can get in the water with my drip, i just have to keep my hands above the water thats all :)
> 
> and untill we sit and talk about it with them i am not changing my mind.Click to expand...

Oh right :thumbup:
When do you go see whoever you need to see about it, it would be playing on my mind if i had to wait to be told why i cant do something lol


----------



## Mizze

YoungNImum said:


> Well went to the Mw this morning, on my own, as OH started a new job this morning, which we where over the moon about being so close to x-mas and baby coming.
> But MW has made me an emergency appointment for 3:15 as she isnt sure if my baby is developing proberly. Iv to get a growth scan and anomaly scan. IV only pulled myself together from gettin out of the doctors at 10:30 iv only managed to stop crying, I dont wont to call OH to worry him while he is working so my mum is going to go to hospital with me. Im just so upset i dont think ill be able to pull myself together while im in the hospital.

Hun I had this happen to me - as did Ducky - my girl was measuring perfectly then suddenly by FH only grew 1cm in 4 weeks - and that was cause for concern because the growth arc dropped dramatically which is worse than measuring small all along. We had an appt the next day and I was a MESS for 24 hrs. It sent me straight back to the dark days of the miscarriages and having to have emergency scans which always showed bad news. BUT everything was fine - my LO was measuring on the 50th percentile which means she is exactly on the average and is perfectly fine - she still measures small according to my FH but now I dont let that worry me. Ducky IIRC had to have a few scans and again all was fine. :hugs: its incredibly hard but try not to worry too much. Growth scans are VERY common because FH measurements are so inaccurate. Hope all goes well hon. :hug:



c.holdway said:


> well, i have been having contractions every 2 and half mins for 30-40 secs had loads of bloody show, 4 clear outs, went to hospital and only 1 cm dilated, looks like this will be another long labour like Bradleys, she has sweeped me and said my waters are bulging and to come back when they break or they are more intense!
> Im going to have a hot bath and something to eat and will try and snooze for a bit, cant see that happening but worth a try, hope your all ok xx

:happydance: Good luck Charlotte

Okay girls need some advice - I managed to fall over in my kitchen on a plastic bag that had fallen on the floor and I came down really hard on my left knee and crashed into the dishwasher that was open. I DIDNT fall on my bump, I have given my knee a hell of a jolt though and now I have had my lunch and sat down my back is really aching. Should I call the Midwife? Caitlyn has moved since. I dont feel worried exactly but the back ache is concerning. 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Courtney lo could of simply tucked up more too which can alter the shape and size of your bump


----------



## ducky1502

Hey ladies it's me again... hope you still remember me!

I wanted to pop on and try and catch up a bit but I can't concentrate lol, I struggled to make beans on toast earlier so I guess it's not suprising.

I hope everyones LO's decide to turn up soon... but I promise that the wait will be worth it and you will completely forget how desperate you were for them to get here. 

Just a quick update on Oliver..... After breast feeding for a few days we have had to change to formula :( I'm totally gutted and really beating myself up but unfortunately he was getting ill. He stopped latching and was going over 12hrs without a feed, he was getting really weak and dehydrated. He also has a touch of jaundice. Tried expressing but after hours I was producing SO little that it wasn't helping. So we had to make the tough choice and go out and buy some formula so we could get some liquid in him. He's only drinking just over 1oz every 4hrs so our problems still aren't solved. So we have another 24hrs to get him hydrated and well fed or he will need a blood test :( 

Other than the feeding problems he is PERFECT :) so tiny and amazing. Being a mum is nothing like I imagined it, it's even better! 

I will write a birth story on word when I can concentrate long enough to do it and post it on here for you all :) 

It's lovely seeing baby pics on facebook of all the new arrivals I keep missing. I feel bad for not really posting any but I just don't feel ready to share him with the world yet.


----------



## ducky1502

Good luck charlotte hun :happydance:


----------



## Mizze

Ducky - lovely to hear from you!! *Dont* feel bad about the breast feeding sweetheart - 1 you got the colostrum into him and 2 you might still be able to feed him if you keep expressing to encourage your milk. Even if you cant, millions of babies all over the world are bottle fed and are perfectly healthy and grow into perfectly healthy, intelligent and happy adults - Im one of them! 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

It's tough because it was something I really wanted to do and hadn't even thought about formula feeding. It makes it slightly easier that he's having formula because HE needs it rather than because I gave up... I guess the hormones aren't helping. I'm lucky he got a few days of colostrum and that he generally very healthy :)


----------



## Mizze

Called midwife - she said to have a bath, take paracetamol and keep an eye on babies movements. No need to go in for monitoring as she said I didnt land on the bump but to call the labour ward if I felt anything was wrong later on. 

Bit shaken up and teary but okay. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

ducky1502 said:


> It's tough because it was something I really wanted to do and hadn't even thought about formula feeding. It makes it slightly easier that he's having formula because HE needs it rather than because I gave up... I guess the hormones aren't helping. I'm lucky he got a few days of colostrum and that he generally very healthy :)

Yep I do know what you mean - I have my heart set on breast and havent really thought about formula. But it is something that is out of our control at times. :hugs:

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

I was gonna say mizze long as you didn't land on your bump Caitlyn should be fine just keep an eye on her like your Mw said

Ava's movements are really jerky and she's just jerked out so hard and fast it's made me feel funny and lightheaded....feel a bit worried :(


----------



## Mizze

Hmmmm - no sleep for days and a really hurty baby! I think Ness its just you are so tired so exhausted no wonder you feel lightheaded. Naughty Ava making Mummy feel sick! 

What have you eaten? - and how are your iron levels?

God, every little twinge is making me panic now. :dohh: Luckily Caitlyn is moving really well so that makes me feel better. 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Zoe that happend to us. Are you still offering him the breast at all? If you still want to do it you can do both. As long as your still expressing, even if your getting a tiny bit, you might be able to get him back on. Niamh was 10 days old when she went back to the breast and is still having a few feeds a day.


----------



## Nessicle

Had a jacket spud with beans but it's more the horrendous cervix pain and very jerky movements that are concerning me...

Xx


----------



## KellyC75

Sorry havent had time to read right back...:coffee:

But I see we are at 43 babies, so congrats to all the new mummies :cloud9:

Good luck to Charlotte :flower:


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Had a jacket spud with beans but it's more the horrendous cervix pain and very jerky movements that are concerning me...
> 
> Xx

Oh hon. It must be horrible but I think you are just one of the unlucky ones who feels EVERYTHING going on in her body - being made 10 times worse because you havent had any sleep. Have you had any paracetamol - Im just about to take some and run my bath to ease the ache in my back. Can you do the same just to try and take the edge off? 



KellyC75 said:


> Sorry havent had time to read right back...:coffee:
> 
> But I see we are at 43 babies, so congrats to all the new mummies :cloud9:
> 
> Good luck to Charlotte :flower:

Hello! How are you and your little girl doing?? 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah paracetamol doesn't take the pain away - been laid in bed two hours I can't get up cos of the pain her head puts on my cervix, I can feel every limb and shoulder and head turn its agony :(


----------



## xkirstyx

aw charlotte hopefully ur waters till go soon and thigs speed up for you :hugs:

zoe lovely to hear from you hunny. hope oliver feeds better and doesnt been bloods taken, i know how u feel about stopping bf i only lasted 3days with jack and i was kicking myself for weeks i felt like i had let myself and him down and couldnt stop crying :hugs:

iv been walking round town this afternoon trying to get things moving but still no sign of things happening yet, i got jacks xmas pressies and got emily her xmas and boxing day outfits they are sooooooooo cute got her the santa dress from next and a red jumper dress and tights from boots :D xxxx


----------



## sammiwry

Got one 8 month old boxer free to good home any takers?

No I didnt think so. The little madam has eaten the sky remote so is now shut out in the garden for the time being. We popped to tesco left the door open for her to go out in te garden and play and come home to an eaten remote and a wet patch.


----------



## sammiwry

Just to let you know ness is on her way to get checked out at the hospital for the pains she was having earlier. Hopefuly this is the start of things for her!! I will update as ness texts me


----------



## Mizze

Thanks Sammi

I hope she is okay

Off to finally have my bath - my family arrived en masse - but they did sort out dinner for me so I forgive them the invasion!


Mizze x


----------



## xkirstyx

thanks sammi fx everything is ok x


----------



## Mincholada

OFFICIALLY FED UP NOW!!!!!!!!!!!! :( just sat here crying for the 1st time in a while.

went to see MW, who checked me. from how far she had to poke in & me having to put my fists underneath my hips to make the angle better, cervix is still veeery high. apparently i'm thinning out, but NO DILATION! she said, i'm probably one of these people where i'll only dilate once in active labor. by the way, that check was pretty uncomfortable!

gotta go for a biophysical exam i guess on friday. gonna get a call by tomorrow afternoon about it. that exam is not part of my already paid for "birth center package", so i'm looking at at least $300-400 just for that. money i don't have! how am i supposed to pay my bloody bills while i can't work or feed my baby? argh! and we're not even talking about induction and all that crap, that's gonna cost more and more $$$$$$$$.
even midwife got kinda concerned over that today and took me to the billing person who's gonna try to get me the biophysical at a place (or with somebody) that is "cheaper" than the average market price....

it's just really freaking me out right now! 

i'm supposed to go to the beach and WALK, WALK, WALK but right now, i just wanna crawl into my bed and cry and sleep :(


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo Jenny thats not good :-( fingers crossed they can sort some payment option out for you.

That's ok girls, as ness updates me I'll update you. Hope this is it for her though


----------



## xkirstyx

aw jenny hunny they said the same to me aswell :hugs: iv got an app at the hospital on fri so im hoping they will give me a sweep and some good news!


----------



## sammiwry

I wonder how Courtney got on earlier...


----------



## Kerrieann

Evening ladies how ru? Any more news?

Congratultions denise!! :wohoo: any name yet for the little beauty?

Good luck charlotte, hope he comes this evening hun so ur not kep much longer :hugs: :flower:

My lil man decided he wanted feeding every1-2 hours all through the night last night up untill 9am today and then didnt wake for another feed untill 2pm-little monkey!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Aww bless him - sounds like hes got his days and nights confused!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Jenny thinning out is a start.


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies ! :)
I can't seem to keep up with you lot LOL :)
Hope you are all well and having your babies !! Congrats to the new mummies :)

my little man sleeps so well during the day, then at night keeps me up! and he is feeding like a trooper which is fantastic! :)
Anyway, back to my boy..
xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

hey wishing nice to hear from you hunny! lol its got really quiet in here since everyone is popping! good to hear noah is doing well! and how are you? xxx


----------



## wishingforbub

thanks Kirsty ! :) I am good thank you, how about you?? you have your induction next week?- any signs yet?
My wound seems to be healing from the section really well. I am moving about at home quite a bit now. It's a bit tender around the cut, especially at night, but otherwise it is not near as bad as I was expecting :)

xx


----------



## xkirstyx

thats good they are healing and ur on the move!

yup induction on tuesday thats me 4days late now :( i get pains everynight but they just die off! so fed up waiting now! xxx


----------



## Mizze

Jenny :hugs: at least you are thinning xx 

Kirsty -I keep my fingers crossed for you. 

Wishing lovely to see you here - love the pictures of Noah - happy to hear you are healing well and Noah is doing well. 

Feeling very tired and achey but just shock and shaken from earlier - will be eating then going to bed I think.

Hope Ness and Charlotte are doing okay.


:hugs: to all. 

Mizze xx


----------



## mrssuggy2b

Hi girls, just wanted to let you all know that I had my beautiful baby boy yesterday at 2.05pm at 37wks +6. We've called him Harrison James Sugden, he weighed 6lbs 15 and we're smitten with him!

Just got home with him and just settling in :baby: Good luck to everyone waiting for their babies :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Hello! How are you and your little girl doing??
> 
> Mizze xx

Thanks Mizzie....:hugs: We are doing good thanks :cloud9:



sammiwry said:


> Just to let you know ness is on her way to get checked out at the hospital for the pains she was having earlier. Hopefuly this is the start of things for her!! I will update as ness texts me

Thinking of Ness....:flower: Hope she is Ok



wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies ! :)
> I can't seem to keep up with you lot LOL :)
> Hope you are all well and having your babies !! Congrats to the new mummies :)
> 
> my little man sleeps so well during the day, then at night keeps me up! and he is feeding like a trooper which is fantastic! :)
> Anyway, back to my boy..
> xxx

Lovely to hear from you....:flower: Your little Boy looks adorable ~ Congrats :cloud9:



Kerrieann said:


> My lil man decided he wanted feeding every1-2 hours all through the night last night up untill 9am today and then didnt wake for another feed untill 2pm-little monkey!!!!

Arrghh, the nite feeds are so tiring arent they! :wacko:



mrssuggy2b said:


> Hi girls, just wanted to let you all know that I had my beautiful baby boy yesterday at 2.05pm at 37wks +6. We've called him Harrison James Sugden, he weighed 6lbs 15 and we're smitten with him!
> 
> Just got home with him and just settling in :baby: Good luck to everyone waiting for their babies :flower:

Many Congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## Mizze

Yay congratulations MrsSuggy!! :baby:

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

congrats mrssuggy!


----------



## xkirstyx

waaaaaah just got a really strange crampy feeling in my belly then mild back pain felt totally different to my other pains wonder if it could turn into something more!!!! :dust:


----------



## Mizze

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for Kirsty!!!

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

wooooo thanks mizze :hugs: was gonna head in shower after my tea but might just wait see what happens with pains 1st


----------



## sammiwry

No news from ness, hoping everything is ok, but will give it a while before I text her.


----------



## bambikate

my reflexologist worked on a few bits that gave me really bad period pains - trying to make the most of it and bounce on my ball - come on baby :dust: for you kirsty!!!! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi everyone! Finally home from the hospital after being there since about 5.15pm! 

I called delivery cos of the bad pains I was having so they wanted me to go in and get checked out. About 7pm they put me on the monitor to check contractions and baby, baby of course is absolutely fine and the Mw said my contraction trace was 'beautiful' lol definitely good contractions so she decided to do an internal - my god that was THE most painful thing I've ever experienced! My cervix was tucked behind Ava's head so she had to walk it forward :shock: so she said I'm only 1 cm dilated but not very effaced yet but I figure 1cm is better than nothing hey?! It's on the right track! 

She said I could have a bed on the ward and some diamorphine lento home with some cocodamol - opted to go home as no point pacing the ward as it could be anothr day or two yet til I'm in established labour. Mw advised hot baths and gym ball to help my cervix dilate and efface more but i should hopefully have a baby by the weekend :happydance: 

My contractions have kicked up a notch since the internal anyway so that's good!


----------



## xkirstyx

:grr:





haha nah thats fab hunny hopefully it wont be to long for you! :dust:


----------



## sammiwry

Sorry not to update with that news girls, but thought that ness ought to update with the news as it's looking like the start for her!!


----------



## Nessicle

Lol it could be a few days yet kirsty til I'm in established labour anyway :haha: 

Thanks for updating everyone Sammi x


----------



## samantha.xo

Nessicle said:


> Hi everyone! Finally home from the hospital after being there since about 5.15pm!
> 
> I called delivery cos of the bad pains I was having so they wanted me to go in and get checked out. About 7pm they put me on the monitor to check contractions and baby, baby of course is absolutely fine and the Mw said my contraction trace was 'beautiful' lol definitely good contractions so she decided to do an internal - my god that was THE most painful thing I've ever experienced! My cervix was tucked behind Ava's head so she had to walk it forward :shock: so she said I'm only 1 cm dilated but not very effaced yet but I figure 1cm is better than nothing hey?! It's on the right track!
> 
> She said I could have a bed on the ward and some diamorphine lento home with some cocodamol - opted to go home as no point pacing the ward as it could be anothr day or two yet til I'm in established labour. Mw advised hot baths and gym ball to help my cervix dilate and efface more but i should hopefully have a baby by the weekend :happydance:
> 
> My contractions have kicked up a notch since the internal anyway so that's good!

Ness! You go girl, good luck :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Lol it could be a few days yet kirsty til I'm in established labour anyway :haha:
> 
> Thanks for updating everyone Sammi x

That's ok! Hopefully next time it'll be cos your in actual active labour


----------



## lozzy21

We might actualy get a baby born on its due date!


----------



## xkirstyx

anyone heard from charlotte?


----------



## bambikate

xkirstyx said:


> anyone heard from charlotte?

She's gone quiet... hope it's a good sign! :thumbup: xx


----------



## ARouge

I've had my baby! I had him on December 7. He was 10 lbs 3 ounces and 21.5 inches long!


----------



## Nessicle

Ouch ARouge! Well fed baby! Congratulations!!!

Fx Charlotte is in active labour or has had her baby! 

I've just got up managed the best few hours sleep I've had in ages courtesy of co codamol and an empty stomach ha! 

Contractions stopped for now but given I'm not in established labour I expect that'll keep happening so just on the gym ball while the cervix pain has calmed down! Feel like I have some motivation knowing I've started dilating though! 

Xx


----------



## Mincholada

yay for you ness! hope you'll progress nicely! you deserve it!

i must say, i have no clue how you guys managed to be off for quite some weeks. i'm so fed up and bored now and i've only been off for 7 days. i even painted my toenails, as i was so bored and now that it's been cooler down here, i didn't really care about them. after MW appointment and crying, i went walking to the shops for 2 miles, bought stamps for my thank you cards for baby gifts and picked up a sandwich from subways. had lunch at like 3:30 PM and felt like taking a nap. so got into bed and had just drifted away when parents came back from their day trip and swung by and knocked me out of my dreams. :-/ i kinda wanted to be left alone, but they were so excited to tell me about the big alligators that were next to the road they took to an indian reservation in the everglades and my dad sooo wanted to know what the doctor said and when baby is coming... bla bla. somehow they really didn't notice how stretched my nerves are about that. :(

have been having my usual braxton hicks all day, but nothing else, not even spotting from the uncomfortable cervix check. hmpf! well, i guess i could get a little excited about seeing my baby on ultrasound again, but then i think it's more anxiety if everything will be okay. haven't seen her for 5 months!!! waaaah!!!

come on out baby girl! tomorrow will be nice & warm again here in south florida, so there should be nothing holding you back!!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Jenny! Well id I'm anything to go by don't underestimate BH's :) 

I think if I hadn't been so big and in pain and not sleeping i would have Definitly continue working but i had to stop as it was too painful and exhausting just getting around it is boring now at this stage though just waiting around xx


----------



## Mincholada

well, you know how ready i was to stop working, but maaan, don't know what to do with myself. :) but then i'm all by myself, so maybe it would be different, if i'd at least have an OH around in the evenings.

btw. AAAAAAAH, it's starting! the questions about if i haven't popped yet and the "good recommendations" of what to do to bring on labor. i might just shut FB off for a couple of days and won't answer my phone! i must say people have actually been really good until now, but still, don't start bothering me now when i'm getting fed up!


----------



## WILSMUM

yay ness!! so pleased things r starting for you! 

and for those girls with their babies just to let u know the night feeds get easier - ailsa is going 5-6 hrs at night now - last night she had a feed at 11:30 and then didn't wake up again till 4:30!

right best get this liitle misses bum changed so i can get the last of her bottle into her so i can then get on and get breakfast etc sorted, DS has to b at school early today cause he's off to see the puppet theatres production of Alice in Wonderland!!


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> We might actualy get a baby born on its due date!

Havent we had one yet!! :D



ARouge said:


> I've had my baby! I had him on December 7. He was 10 lbs 3 ounces and 21.5 inches long!

Yey - congratulations!! :yipee: And WOW!! what a weight



WILSMUM said:


> yay ness!! so pleased things r starting for you!
> 
> and for those girls with their babies just to let u know the night feeds get easier - ailsa is going 5-6 hrs at .night now - last night she had a feed at 11:30 and then didn't wake up again till 4:30!
> 
> right best get this liitle misses bum changed so i can get the last of her bottle into her so i can then get on and get breakfast etc sorted, DS has to b at school early today cause he's off to see the puppet theatres production of Alice in Wonderland!!

Morning!

Great news Ness - FX from here.:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hopefully its all kicking off with Charlotte too. 

Minch hon - hopefully everything will start with you too very soon. It took a while when mat leave started for me to wind down and not be bored -its a different mindset - although I used holiday and went earlier id left so much undone I was quite busy until this week! 

Wilsmum - morning! Glad to know it gets easier. Ive been up 5-6 times already and finally gave up at 5am and I dont even have a LO to feed yet! 

Keep having dreams about not being able to make it to the hospital or them not having staff if I do - its because we have snow on the way over the weekend. We get it so rarely here people go into panic mode and the entire city seizes up! Ah well im only a couple of miles from the hospital and DH will get me there by hook or by crook. Getting out of my sloping cul-de-sac will be the most difficult but as the back garden slopes down the hill we might literally stick me into my old skiing stuff (bigger size) and get me down that way - the pavements last year were literally coated in ice and the cars just slid and crashed into each other using the road was a nono. Once we hit the main road we will be okay as long as its not rush hour! Am worrying over nothing it could be 2-3 weeks before I have to deal with that anyway 

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

i remember in the summer suddenly having a mad panic of being snowed in and not being able to get to the hospital - DH told me not to be soo silly we never get snow in November!!!! Lol!!! I'm just glad that the hosp agreed to me having a sectin cause if I'dbeen left to go into labour and give birth naturally I would have been in a right panic cause of all the snow so I know how you feel Mizze (kinda) but I'm sure all will be fine!


----------



## Mizze

Thanks hon - im sure it will be - I suspect any snow reaching here will be minimal and will be long gone before I need to get to the hospital.

Hmmmm - debating whether to have my third bowl of crunchynut cornflakes or not??

I actually woke in the night with a chocolate craving - oops we havent had any in the house for about 2 days im obviously suffering withdrawal symptoms.... :blush:

Mizze xx


----------



## spencerbear

hello again

Sorry ive not been on again, but unfortunately James was taken back into scbu. we are now home again and hoping it stays that way this time.

Congratulations to all new arrivals in my absence.

Ness glad things are starting to move along for you :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Hey, spencerbear!

How is James doing? So glad he is back out of scbu.

And how are you doing - it cant have been an easy few days.

Mizze xx


----------



## spencerbear

James birth story:

We went into maternity for inducement on monday 6th @ 8.30pm. We were monitored for an hour and James postion checked. Then pessary went in. Had to be monitored again for another hour. During this time i started getting a really horrible pain in my back, but had been warned that it might happend and that it would go away.

About 11pm, OH was sent home and i was transfered to ward. The pain in my back didnt ease up but for a long time didnt get any worse, they gave me some painkillers for it. I spent from 1am wandering back and forwards to the toilet and by 3.30am the pain in my back was unbearable but still didnt feel like labour or contractions, just chronic backache. Not long after that i was found by MW just rocking on my bed to ease pain and she thought i was in labour, so off we went.....

Turns out, James had shifted back to back and id only dilated 2cm. For the first time i was demanding pain relief and had pethedine. I didnt feel 1 contraction in my stomach, just all in my back. His heart rate started dropping, so they started to organise a c-sec but fortunately once they popped my waters, things progressed rapidly. James arrived at 7.09am after a 7 min 2nd stage and 7 min 3rd stage.

His face was quite blue and he was grunting lots. he was also not holding his temperature, so they took him to scbu. Turns out they think they had my dates wrong and he was induced at 37 weeks and not 38. That coupled with an infection is what caused the problem. But while there we discovered his tongue tie, this meant his tongue couldnt move and breastfeeding was impossible. This has now been cut and he is a different child.


----------



## spencerbear

Mizze said:


> Hey, spencerbear!
> 
> How is James doing? So glad he is back out of scbu.
> 
> And how are you doing - it cant have been an easy few days.
> 
> Mizze xx

He looks a bit like an oompa loompa but otherwise seems good. I spent days just crying but the nurses on scbu are fantastic and the support they offer is amazing which helps lots.


----------



## Mizze

Aw hunny :hugs: :hugs: You have him home with you now. 

Just read your birth story, your 2nd and 3rd stages were really short - wow. 

Mizze x


----------



## xkirstyx

wow that was a fast labour! glad everything is ok now hun :)


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks guys tightenings and pains calmed down in the night but started agilan this morning so think it'll go on like this for a good few days but I'm happy with that! 

Had the best nights sleep I've had in a while courtesy of cocodamol lol! 

Kirsty any progress? 

I reckon Charlotte has had Dylan just not had chance to update yet! 

Mizze I've had crunchy nut yummy! 

Spencer wow what a great second stage! Must have been pretty scary having him whisked away to SCBU so glad he's better now!


----------



## xkirstyx

been having alot stronger pains this morning but calmed down again for now xxx


----------



## Mizze

Morning Ness - lovely to see you so positive - you have started your evicion!! :happydance::baby:

I think you might be right about Charlotte

Well ive been up since 5! Was going to get cracking and do a Tesco shop etc but DH has come over all Victorian Husband and banned me from going out and falling over - never mind that I actually fell INSIDE the house yesterday I have been commanded to just stay in. Wouldnt mind but we have snow coming later which means I will definately be housebound for a couple of days after! Ah well - I can cope with another day in if it gives him peace of mind! I have presents to wrap and cards to write, yoga dvd as well as other things so I will have plenty to do. 

Mizze x


----------



## xkirstyx

noooo its snowing again its ment to be really bad today and tomorrow :( i panic coz my OH works an hour away and if my labour kicks off might take ages to get back and he has his xmas night out 2night :(


----------



## Nessicle

Fx they pick up Kirsty! After that internal last night I'm not surprised you don't want to be induced and would rather it happen on it's own before then - that was soooo painful and the woman had tiny fingers!!

Aw Mizze bless him - your forecasted quite a bit of snow there aren't you? I'm hoping we only get a little dusting rather than all that snow we had before! Defo feeling positive cosmicemgot confirmation something is starting and it's not all in my head lol xx


----------



## xkirstyx

lol ness how do u think i felt having a guy do it! felt like his whole are was up me awell! he said he would of induced me this week but coz my cervix was closed he didnt want me to get induced for it not to work to be sent home then do it all again! just really hope the pains pick up!


----------



## Nessicle

My god ive no idea how painful that must have been! I kept thinking about ducky too when I was having it done cos I know a bloke did her internal! 

I'm still gonna have the Mw come on Monday for the sweep I've got booked just in case I'm not in full labour least then I'll know what progress I've made! 

Hope your pains kick in and become regular really soon hun xx


----------



## Mizze

Kirsty - are they better prepared for the snow with you? FX'd 

We get it so rarely we are PANTS - Not just my beloved employer the Council (just had a letter from them telling me all my terms and conditions including my holiday entitlement will change!) but all of us individuals run round like headless chickens when the snow comes yelling PANIC!! - Honestly that really is what it feels like. 

Ness we are supposed to get snow from tonight till Saturday night - how much we will get where I live is debatable because although I live quite high up we are still very near the sea so it does tend to much less than what they get even 5 miles further inland. Having looked at the long range forecast we are likely to have got rid of it all by the start of next week and probably wont get it again before she is due. Still in a bit of a worry though - typical.

Lovely to know its all started - I know what you mean you do get to a stage when you think labour will NEVER actually happen and you will just stay pregnant forever! Im at that stage at the moment! :) 

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

yeah its not to bed here the main roads are fine just the street is a pain and we still have over a foot of snow from the other week that has turned to ice! there was a few probs trying to get bread and milk aswell but nuffin to really worry about:)


----------



## Nessicle

Eek well hopefully you won't get it too bad or it clears before Caitlyn arrives! 

Yeah you do feel like it's never going to happen for sure - I think I was indespair cos of the pain and not sleeping and it felt like I must have been imagining it all! I'm wondering if all the pain I've been having is cos my cervix is behind her head??


----------



## xkirstyx

pains are getting pretty sore now but still coming at random times just wish they would pick up!!!!!!


----------



## bambikate

xkirstyx said:


> pains are getting pretty sore now but still coming at random times just wish they would pick up!!!!!!

That's a great sign still Kirsty, when I went into labour with Izzy my contractions / cramps were quite irregular and I thought oh this can't be it then! Then all of a sudden it got regular and that was that! :winkwink:

Just got back from a walk around the block and sipping on a raspberry leaf tea - ahhhh :coffee: xx


----------



## xkirstyx

really hope they do pick up! im just gona make my last rlt now so baby gotta come coz ill have non left lol


----------



## Mizze

Ness you might well be right about why you had all the pain

Kirsty - good luck with the pains -and teh snow!

We are lucky enough to have a cost cutter just off our street - its having a refurb at the moment though so there is less in htere than normal but usually its a pretty good shop. Bread and milk should be okay - not that it will come to anything here - the last time we had serious snow that cut people off in the villages was over 30 years ago when I was in junior school - of course then we loved it cos the school pipes burst and the schools were closed for 2 weeks after the christmas holidays - I remember it as a brilliant time - sledging on trays, no school, roaming around the village waist deep in the stuff. My mother remembers - no boiler (it broke) so our only source of heat was the gas fire in the lounge, all of us going through all of our outdoor clothes which she couldnt get dry, kids and husband constantly underfoot and not enough food cos we only had a tiny shop in the village which couldnt be re-stocked! 

I would imagine Id find it a bit different at 38 than I did at 8! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Fx Kirsty! Midwife told me lots of hot baths and gym ball so get cracking :flower: 

Bloody snow I hate the stuff - we've got bad hailstone and winds right now ugh!!x


----------



## bambikate

xkirstyx said:


> really hope they do pick up! im just gona make my last rlt now so baby gotta come coz ill have non left lol

lol i was having the exact same thought but i have a whole box left!!! :dohh: xx


----------



## wishingforbub

hi ladies!
im shocking now at reading back... everytime i log on , there is a new baby born? who were the last few if anyone minds telling me :)
noah keeps me awake a lot during the night, and sleeps like an angel during the day ! typical male LOL :)


----------



## xkirstyx

cant have bath mine is to small and i cant have it deep coz it leaks :,( dunno what im gonna do coz i lived in the bath when i was in labour with jack!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ooh there are Congrats messages on charlottes facebook, Dylan must've arrived :happydance:


----------



## xkirstyx

wooooo :D


----------



## Mizze

Yay for Charlotte!!

Wishing, I cant remember! Arouge came on last night but I dont think Kerri has updated for her yet. 

Have a look at the front page - Its the only way I can catch up.

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

lol i feel like im on here 24/7 and i still cant keep up! btw i havent got a bump buddy! does anyone wanna be mine so can update when i do go ito labour if not ill try do updates on my mob


----------



## Mizze

Kirsty I will -my bump buddies have both had their LO's so I have no one else to update for. Yay for Wishing and Louise!! 

Will pm you my mobile number.

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

thanks hun :D


----------



## Nessicle

Aw I knew she'd have had him! Glad her labour wasn't 46 hours like she said with Bradley ouch!!! 

Aw Kirsty that's crap - hot showers are good for the contractions if you can stand up


----------



## Nessicle

Not heard from Sammi yet this morning hope she's ok!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Not heard from Sammi yet this morning hope she's ok!

I'm just being lazy this morning and haven't been on until now! I'm ok very uncomfy, didn't sleep very well last night and still snuggled in bed


----------



## Mizze

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/487312-introducing-our-little-man.html

Kerri - another Dreamer Baby! - So so cute!

Mizze xx


----------



## GoogilyBear

we just had to be interviewed by police, the whole set of flats has, the lad that lives on the top floor has been stabbed and his OH critically injured.

In shock.. dont know if i want to live here anymore :s


----------



## sammiwry

Anyone heard from Courtney? Hope she got on ok yesterday


----------



## Nessicle

Glad you're ok Sammi was a bit worried for a minute! 

No not heard from Courtney I hope it wasn't bad news! 

I've had a really hot bath on mw's recommendation and got some cramps even with the painkillers so that's good! Gonna attempt a walk to the shop to seemif I can get something more regular going! Ava keeps making that awful clicking noise too it makes me feel sick! :sick:


----------



## sammiwry

Haha I'd of text you if something was up, sadly not in my case :-(

Ooo come on Ava!


----------



## bambikate

yaaay for charlotte xxx


----------



## Mizze

Ooh Googli - how very upsetting for you!! 

Oh YoungNImum - I hope everything was okay. 

Sammi - shame nothing is happening but good to see you

:wohoo: Go Ness!! 

Finally got my arse of the sofa and had a shower now need to do the housework before hitting the mincepies! 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks Mizze! 

Bottom of my bump feels all squiggey and the top hard, tis very bizarre! Keep having cramps but nothing major suspect I'm in for the long haul :-(


----------



## Nessicle

That's how my bump feels Sammi! Just had a major contraction and got achiness radiating down my left leg ouch!! The cervix pain was by far the most painful I've ever experienced! I'm really hoping that cervix pain won't last all the way through labour!!


----------



## sammiwry

Ness, i could literally draw a horizontal line across my belly button and anything under is squiggey over hard :-s

I've got on/off stabbing pains in my cervix but no contractions from what I can make out :-(


----------



## Mizze

Got weird pains in my bump. LO is going a bit mad this morning

Pains feel a little like poo pains but not IYSWIM. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

That'll be his bum up top and his head will be down in your pelvis - don't forget your pelvis tilts backwards towered your spine :thumbup:

I'm having more stabbing pains and period pains rather than many tightenings at the same time it bloody hurts I know that much lol


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> That'll be his bum up top and his head will be down in your pelvis - don't forget your pelvis tilts backwards towered your spine :thumbup:
> 
> I'm having more stabbing pains and period pains rather than many tightenings at the same time it bloody hurts I know that much lol

Having a poke around (in the hope I annoy him and he decides to come out) it's almost like his head and body aren't attached :-s wish I could have a Ctg machine at home lol


----------



## WILSMUM

well i've been to clinic with Ailsa this mornign and what a waste of time that was! they didn't do anything excpet put her details on their form!!! Got to make our 6 week post natal check up at the Drs and then back to clinic to get her weighed on 6th Jan and wait for appointment for her 8 week immunisations!


Wishing have you got a bedtime routine set up for Noah yet? I found with DS that it really helped for him to tell the difference between day and night, so at 7pm (ish) he'd have a bath and get changed out of daytime into bedtime clothes then have a bottle in a darkened room with TV turned down and then any feeds after this time are doen the same way (darkened, quiet room) oh and apparently not making eye contact as well while yr feeding is ment to show them that its tiem to quieten down and go to sleep!


----------



## Nessicle

What a pain Anouska having to get all ready to filla form in ugh! 

Its snowing here hope it doesn't settle! 

Sammi that's what Ava feels like too it freaks me out lol get a really hot bah it's triggered my pains off again today!!


----------



## sammiwry

I had one tues night and it did bugger all might try playing with accupressure points in the bath in a bit.


Maybe tmi but is anyone else finding they are gettin stupidly hot around there foof? I'm sure it's sweat and not my waters trickling but it's getting rather annoying. :-s


----------



## GoogilyBear

Its snowing really bad here, and the forensic science van and police are still here, tis a bit scary being here on my own knowing someones got into the building without a key and hurt the couple on top floor...

I really dont feel very safe, and we cant leave untill we have had our finger prints taken and made a statement as to where we were late last night..

I really am scared :/ ive rang chris and he cant get home yet to make his statement so police will be around untill late tonight as they want to see everyone..

ive never been in a situation like this before


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze maybe you're gearing up for labour? You might be getting ready for a good clear out! I really think Caitlyn will be here early! 

Sammi keep trying the hot baths you need to have one everyday sometimes two! 

Just been for a wee and came downstairs felt a trickle and then another checked my pantliner and loads of light greenish discharge defo not pee for sure! 

Had a little feel and there was tons but looks more milky on the fingers! Must be more of my mucus plug! 

Feeling really sick too now and had some dinner :sick:


----------



## WILSMUM

i did kinda suspect it woulkd b a waste of time so i don't mind too much - i got to have a quick chat with a couple of other mums so that was nice and then i had to go get butter and pay a cheque in the bank!

we had snow this morning but it had been raining hard first so it didn't settle and nowthe suns out!!!!

Oh googily thats really scarey, i would want to move too if it was me!


----------



## Nessicle

Googily I'd feel safe with the police there rather than them not being there


----------



## sammiwry

I've been having baths before bed to try and help me sleep better but shall keep up with making them slightly too hot. 

Might make Dh his bacon sandwich he's been going on about all morning and then get him to run me a bath


----------



## Nessicle

Good idea! Im off for a nap feel sick and really tired for some reason!


----------



## Mizze

Googli - hope you feel a bit better - it must be very scary. 

Ness - no more pains - they stopped when I got off the sofa I think Caitlyn was complaining she was being squashed! 

DH home within the next couple of hours and thats it for physical work before Xmas :happydance: - there is plenty of paperwork and other stuff to do but he is home now hopefully for weeks!! As the building trade shuts over Xmas and is generally very slow in January. Hurrah

Have made a SMALL list of things I need doing for him. :blush: 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Haha Mizze i like it!

I'm currently making sausage and bacon sandwiches will drinking a strong cup of coffee in the hope madden will move, not felt him since this morning :-s


----------



## xkirstyx

omg pains have really picked up! phoned OH to come home and iv took co codamol and had some lunch pains were coming every 3-6min lasting 40sec think they have calmed down a bit so i can sit and relax lol was scary when i noticed they were so close! really picked up after my nap they were every half hour b4!


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> Haha Mizze i like it!
> 
> I'm currently making sausage and bacon sandwiches will drinking a strong cup of coffee in the hope madden will move, not felt him since this morning :-s

I find Caitlyn often moves after a meal so fx - dont forget though hun they do have quiet periods too. :hugs:



xkirstyx said:


> omg pains have really picked up! phoned OH to come home and iv took co codamol and had some lunch pains were coming every 3-6min lasting 40sec think they have calmed down a bit so i can sit and relax lol was scary when i noticed they were so close! really picked up after my nap they were every half hour b4!


Woohoo!! :wohoo: go kirsty go!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

keep getting sharp pains in my cervix between contractiions think im gonna phone triage soon! eeeeeeeeeek


----------



## sammiwry

Woohoo Kirsty fingers crossed this is it!!

I've normally felt him move a lot more than this, not felt him since about 8.30ish and he's not sticking his foot out so I can play with it to get him to move either :-s


----------



## xkirstyx

try poking him!


----------



## xkirstyx

think i should go finish packing my hospital bag haha


----------



## Mizze

Dont panic Sammi - try the caffine thing and lie down and have a poke -he's most likely just be having a nap. These babies can be very naughty - worrying their Mummies to bits for no reason. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

xkirstyx said:


> think i should go finish packing my hospital bag haha

Errr - YES! Get a move on woman! :D

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

I'm not panicking yet as he's done it to me before and after coke I just wanted him to sleep lol, so Dh and Rox have gone to the shop to get some. Had a small wriggle out of him since the coffee but would rather he's a bit more active.


----------



## EmyDra

sammiwry said:


> I've been having baths before bed to try and help me sleep better but shall keep up with making them slightly too hot.
> 
> Might make Dh his bacon sandwich he's been going on about all morning and then get him to run me a bath

I've been doing this too. Ran one that was only just over luke-warm yesterday, got cold so quickly :(

But i've had loads of hot baths...I hope the womb keeps the tempreture ok. I did get really scared the last time I had a hot one, and ended up getting out again and waiting for it to cool down.


----------



## sammiwry

I can manage to stay in it if it's slightly too hot but isnt always fun at first. Part of the problem for me getting temps right is our water is so dodgy one minute it's the perfect mix of hot and cold coming out the tap, turn your back for the bubble bath and it's either scalding or freezing yet no-ones touched the taps :-s so annoying.


----------



## xkirstyx

sammi u only have a day left hopefully hes just resting! xxx


----------



## sammiwry

xkirstyx said:


> sammi u only have a day left hopefully hes just resting! xxx

Hopefully! I'd still like him to be a tiny bit more active as at the moment only had 3 movements from him and the way hes going won't make 10 before bed. Shall see what the coke does and then I shall ring and ask the day assessment. Maybe he's saving energy for labour? Who knows :-( 


How's your contractions going Kirsty?


----------



## EmyDra

I have just enough hot water in my tank to fill a bath at max capacity. So I just leave the hot tap on until it's full, the first and last bits of water are cold so it usually works itself out, unless I turn the tap off too quickly...then realise its too hot.....turn the tap back on...

Then it all comes out brown. Ewwwww.


----------



## xkirstyx

last two were 5min apart so im able to relax and stop panicing just now lol.

yeah sammi def phone if the cola doesnt work ur not wanting to sit about getting upset when u can be getting checked out :hugs: xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo fingers crossed Kirsty! Finished your bag yet?! 

Emydra, I've no idea the capacity of my hot water tank, I just sit on the side of the bath and adjust the taps according to the temp of the water in the bath lol.


----------



## xkirstyx

yeah lol just had to add her outfit for when born and a blanket :)


----------



## KellyC75

I havent managed to read back again (not so easy once your Lo is here! :dohh:)

Hope all is well Ness & Congrats on 'due date' for tomm :thumbup:


nikki-lou25 said:


> Ooh there are Congrats messages on charlottes facebook, Dylan must've arrived :happydance:

Yey....:happydance: Thats fab news :baby: Congrats to Charlotte & her Family :cloud9:


----------



## sammiwry

How is meadow doing Kelly?


----------



## Nessicle

Kirsty that's brill hope they stay consistent for you! My pains have calmed down again they're really irregular though still having cervix pain so know something is still going on! Lost loads of plug too!

Sammi Ava's movements have changed a lot these past few days! She's not sliding her feet like she usually does but she's making jerking movements like she's uncomfortable :haha: lol I can feel her shoulders sliding around near my pelvis too which hurts!


----------



## bambikate

Oooh Kirsty this is it! How exciting :) :dust: xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Ness, Maddens almost like trying to roll over when he moves now with the odd kick out, but he's not actually getting anywhere if that makes sense... Maybe I'm in early labour too? Who knows? I have cervix pain but nothing really bad, just a stabbing sensation now and again.


----------



## mummyclo

Wow!! So many babies! Congrats Charlotte :happydance:
:dust: for those of you in slow labour or still waiting :hugs:
I feel absolutely crap, like i have flu...really can't cope with it at the mo :(
I never have time to come on here and catch up anymore, miss you girls xx


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> Ness, Maddens almost like trying to roll over when he moves now with the odd kick out, but he's not actually getting anywhere if that makes sense... Maybe I'm in early labour too? Who knows? I have cervix pain but nothing really bad, just a stabbing sensation now and again.

Dont worry hunni, i stopped getting kicks from about 37 weeks...guess he had no room to kick :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah that's what Ava is like she just rolls about but then has some jerky movements that are painful too like she's trying to stretch out but has no room! 

That sounds promising Sammi with the shooting pains hopefully they'll increase! 

Sorry you're feeling rotten Chloe! Dose up on lemsips :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

I've noticed my swollen feet have calmed down a bit which is good! I'm needing to pee way more but can't get much out and feel sick all the time


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> I've noticed my swollen feet have calmed down a bit which is good! I'm needing to pee way more but can't get much out and feel sick all the time

Minus the swollen feet you could be writing about me! That is how I am! I have noticed today a lot of discomfort around my little toe of my bad foot but I'm thinking that's the temp change again as it's very achey :-s

I probably get the shooting pain every 15 or so mins so it's regular but not constant, just wish I could see my plug coming away :-(


Chloe, he doesn't even kick Rox anymore so I'm getting more cuddles from her lol


----------



## Nessicle

Are you having any greeny tinged discharge Sammi?


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Are you having any greeny tinged discharge Sammi?

No, mines like a creamy yellow colour :-(


----------



## Kerrieann

Congratualtions charlotte, do we know a weight yet anyone? :wohoo:

Hope its a quick one for you kirsty! Mine were really close like that took and i had him 4 hours later :thumbup:

Ness i hope it doesnt drag on much longer for you hun :hugs: Try and rest abit and save some energy and make sure you keep eating :thumbup:

Hope i havnt missed anyone, i havnt had time to read back! Little man like to be fed every 2 hours so it doesnt leave me much time inbetween to do much!!


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrie I think Dylan was 8lb 6, yup checked facebook


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks sammi, how ru?


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Thanks sammi, how ru?

Uncomfy, getting cervix pain but nothing that suggests an appearance over the weekend. How's things with Jude? Is Jake still besotted with his little brother?


----------



## xkirstyx

im still here! they were coming every 2-3min then i took co codamol and they slowed down to every 10min then i went for a shower and when ever i stand they come every 2-3min again just phoned triage and they said iv to take more co codamol and phone back in an hour if they are still on top of each other. i want to go in to get examined so i know whats happening but then i wanna stay to home as long as. gonna go see jack soon coz im missing him loads!


----------



## sammiwry

Awww Kirsty! How annoying that they slowed down, hope they pick up again for you soon!


----------



## Nessicle

Sounding really good kirsty!! :happydance: 

I havent really had any contractions today mainly period pains and strong cervix pain think it's gonna be a while before I go into established labour! 

Sammi my Mw told me that yellowy or greeny tinged discharge is your plug it doesn't always come it in little lumps


----------



## Kerrieann

not long now then sammi, judes doing great thanks apart from being a very hungry baby lol and jakes very besotted with him aqnd wants to help with everthing1

kirst sounds like ur doing great already, bet you have him tonight, if you wanna get examined just go down there, they cant turn you away when your clearly in established labour!


----------



## Nessicle

Kerrie thanks honey trying to nap when I'm sleepy and eat a little but i feel sick all the time so it's hard

Glad little Jude is settling in well sounds like he's keeping you busy!


----------



## xkirstyx

omg ness everytime i go pee i have huge contractions they are so painfull it doesnt matter if iv just had a contractions ill go pee and still have another!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Sounding really good kirsty!! :happydance:
> 
> I havent really had any contractions today mainly period pains and strong cervix pain think it's gonna be a while before I go into established labour!
> 
> Sammi my Mw told me that yellowy or greeny tinged discharge is your plug it doesn't always come it in little lumps

Ooo so it's possible then? It literally looks like normal discharge though other than the colour now. So confusing, me and Dh were talking earlier about my midwife is quite patronising, doesn't explain things at all


----------



## Kerrieann

kirsty, i would get down the hospital hun, have you gotta travel far? x


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> not long now then sammi, judes doing great thanks apart from being a very hungry baby lol and jakes very besotted with him aqnd wants to help with everthing1
> 
> kirst sounds like ur doing great already, bet you have him tonight, if you wanna get examined just go down there, they cant turn you away when your clearly in established labour!

I reckon I'll be one of the last dreamers to pop :-( bless him! It's nice to know he wants to help so much!!


----------



## xkirstyx

kerrie its about 20min away and thats when its not rush hour!


----------



## Kerrieann

id ring them up and just say you wanna be checked and your worried about traffic and getting there, honestly hun its supprising how quick ur second comes even tho my first labour was so long!


----------



## Nessicle

I agree with Kerrie I'd go down Kirsty if it takes 20 mins worsenthg that can happen is they send you home 

I can't stop peeing after each pain just taken some cocodamol for the cervix pain I can cope with the period pains and stuff as they're not intense at the moment


----------



## Nessicle

Sammi yeah that sounds like your plug is coming away- it's like the bloody show not everyone notices it I haven't noticed a bloody show and the Mw at the hospital didn't say it was still there


----------



## sammiwry

I can't stop peeing either ness! So unlike me too, even up until last week I wasn't peeing that much


----------



## mummyclo

AHhh you guys just reminded me how happy i am to have my bladder back! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Sammi yeah that sounds like your plug is coming away- it's like the bloody show not everyone notices it I haven't noticed a bloody show and the Mw at the hospital didn't say it was still there

Shall see what the midwife says Monday then as she should be able to do if she's doing a sweep shouldn't she? 

Really wish it set what happened as labour starts with no if buts and maybes :-(


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> AHhh you guys just reminded me how happy i am to have my bladder back! :haha:

I miss the days of having a wee when I got up, one before dinner and then the same the next day :-(


----------



## xkirstyx

off to triage via kfc!


----------



## cho

Hi ladies, thanks for any messages, havent had a chance to catch up yet.
Dylan Martyn Holdway was born last night at 10.47 weighing 8.6 started in pool, ended up in labour ward but will tell story soon, Got out today had to stay in cos of meconium, hope evryone is well xxx


----------



## Mizze

Hi all

Kerri - Arouge came on last night I think and updated about her LO's birth and Lil Miss Dani has had her little boy - there is a thread in 3rd tri.

Kirsty - is it still snowing with you? That might make getting to the hospital harder too. :hugs:

We havent heard a thing from Peaches31 for a couple weeks have we - I just realised - hope all is okay - iirc she had a long snowy journey to her hospital and wasnt sure she would make it due to a cervix problem? Hope all is okay

Chloe - lovely to see you

I keep having to pee in the night so much more - until this point 1 or 2 a night was it now im up 4 to 6 times a night - thats new. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

xkirstyx said:


> off to triage via kfc!

Good! :thumbup::thumbup:



c.holdway said:


> Hi ladies, thanks for any messages, havent had a chance to catch up yet.
> Dylan Martyn Holdway was born last night at 10.47 weighing 8.6 started in pool, ended up in labour ward but will tell story soon, Got out today had to stay in cos of meconium, hope evryone is well xxx

Yey!! Congratulations Charlotte. xxxx :hugs:

Mizze xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats charlotte!! :) xxxx :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Congratulations Charlotte! 

Sammi I wish my water would just break sonia could go in now and know for sure she was on her way soon! don't know how long this stage is gonna take you could end up having Madden before I have Ava! 

Kirsty yay!! We had kfc in our way home last night - I've been really bad with my coeliac but since I can't get out for my gluten free stuff and I'm in pain anyway I'm past caring lol Ava will still get what she needs from me anyway vitamin wise! 

Contractions kicked in a bit and cervix pain becoming more painful again so taken two cocodamol - bloody great stuff for this stage!! On my gym ball too!


----------



## Nessicle

Is it normal to want to pee all the time with contractions?


----------



## lozzy21

Ness i give you any hope on that one, i was in slow labour for 5 days.


----------



## lozzy21

Nessicle said:


> Is it normal to want to pee all the time with contractions?

That might be your baby moving down and putting more pressure on your bladder. Its a good thing cos having a full bladder can slow it down.


----------



## sammiwry

Good luck Kirsty and enjoy the kfc!!

Ness I really can't see madden coming before Ava, at least you know your in slow labour I'm just guessing I'm possibly in slow labour :-(


My foot is still playing up :-s checked the temps and it's definitely not that causing it so a bit baffled :-s meh after 8 years I give up trying to work out what my foot thinks it's doing


----------



## sammiwry

It's started snowing here :-( hoping it won't settle or get heavier!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Lozzy that's good to know - I can manage a few more days :) 

I keep wanting to pee after every contraction/pain like you say it's a good thing then! 

Sammi keeping everything crossed for you - least it's only a few days til our sweeps now! Tip though - take some painkillers before it....


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Lozzy that's good to know - I can manage a few more days :) 

I keep wanting to pee after every contraction/pain like you say it's a good thing then! 

Sammi keeping everything crossed for you - least it's only a few days til our sweeps now! Tip though - take some painkillers before it....


----------



## Nessicle

Double post sorry damn phone


----------



## lozzy21

Wonder if i can get an hours sleep before she wakes for food?


----------



## sammiwry

It should be ok as even if it gets like the other week although the clio is still dead, dhs mate has said he will take us to hospital


----------



## ducky1502

Nessicle said:


> Is it normal to want to pee all the time with contractions?

Just popped on quickly and this is the first thing I saw!

In labour I DID pee with every contraction.... I peed everywhere :blush: all over the bed and all sorts! I didn't poo in labour but I turned the delivery room into a swimming pool with the amount I peed :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Is it normal to want to pee all the time with contractions?
> 
> Just popped on quickly and this is the first thing I saw!
> 
> In labour I DID pee with every contraction.... I peed everywhere :blush: all over the bed and all sorts! I didn't poo in labour but I turned the delivery room into a swimming pool with the amount I peed :haha:Click to expand...

That's left a lovely image in my head lol!!


----------



## lozzy21

Pee was the one thing i dident do in labour lol, i ended up with an in and out cathater to see if that would make my contractions start again


----------



## ducky1502

And Ness don't worry about your waters... mine had to be broken for me and they actually struggled to break them! Definately not a sign of anything for everyone because I was 9cm and nearly ready to push by the time they did that!


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey girls just popping in to update, might take me a while to write everything.


----------



## ducky1502

lozzy21 said:


> Pee was the one thing i dident do in labour lol, i ended up with an in and out cathater to see if that would make my contractions start again

Cause of the gas and air I was drinking SO much water and it came out the other end as quickly as it went in the other!


----------



## lozzy21

ducky1502 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Pee was the one thing i dident do in labour lol, i ended up with an in and out cathater to see if that would make my contractions start again
> 
> Cause of the gas and air I was drinking SO much water and it came out the other end as quickly as it went in the other!Click to expand...

I was drinking loads too but it dident want to come out lol


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Pee was the one thing i dident do in labour lol, i ended up with an in and out cathater to see if that would make my contractions start again
> 
> Cause of the gas and air I was drinking SO much water and it came out the other end as quickly as it went in the other!Click to expand...
> 
> I was drinking loads too but it dident want to come out lolClick to expand...

I wish! I have a drink and 2 mins later need the loo only to pee less than egg cup full :-(


----------



## lozzy21

sammiwry said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Pee was the one thing i dident do in labour lol, i ended up with an in and out cathater to see if that would make my contractions start again
> 
> Cause of the gas and air I was drinking SO much water and it came out the other end as quickly as it went in the other!Click to expand...
> 
> I was drinking loads too but it dident want to come out lolClick to expand...
> 
> I wish! I have a drink and 2 mins later need the loo only to pee less than egg cup full :-(Click to expand...

I dont miss that lol


----------



## YoungNImum

Sorry im only updating now, Just was so drained yesterday appointment at 3:15 and didnt get in till 6:00 got some dinner and just jumped into bed.

Well the good news is my little mr/miss is doing ok. Went in to hospital yesterday got my bp taken which was sky high but i was guessing that was because i was so worried, And a urine sample, which came up i do have another kidney infection so iv been given Amoxicillin to take for 7 days. Then had to sit and wait for ages twddling my thumbs. Got called again and was seen by a male doctor who was fantastic he kept reassuring me everything would be fine and not to get stressed or worry to much talked me through everything that he was going to do. 
So i finally was asked to jump up on the bed for the scan, i was actually feeling abit better thinking i might have seen my baby on screen, but he had his own tiny private screen incase there was anything wrong.
He said my baby is two weeks behind in growth which is abit worrying but its nothing to drastic like a month or so behind, So he scaned the placenta, which he said was great lying high and blood and fluid is flowing great, he let me hear the heart beat every few minute for me not to worry as he wasnt saying much until the scan was over.
He just explained then after the scan that the bay is 2 weeks behind in growth but by measurements he got from the scan its still due 26/12/10, because i thought maybe id only be 36 week instead of 38 but no im still 38wks and iv been booked in for a sweep on the 29/12/10 if baby isnt here which he said is good as it gives the baby a few extra days to grow. He has also asked me to keep a record of babies movment if i feel less than 10 movements iv to up to the hospital, he just said because its not as strong as 38wk babies i may not be able to feel movement as much.
All the crying and stressing really drained me yesterday, and today id some stuff to catch up on, so only getting a rest now to update you all, thanks for all the support xxxxx


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Pee was the one thing i dident do in labour lol, i ended up with an in and out cathater to see if that would make my contractions start again
> 
> Cause of the gas and air I was drinking SO much water and it came out the other end as quickly as it went in the other!Click to expand...
> 
> I was drinking loads too but it dident want to come out lolClick to expand...
> 
> I wish! I have a drink and 2 mins later need the loo only to pee less than egg cup full :-(Click to expand...
> 
> I dont miss that lolClick to expand...

Im struggling with it as never been one to go to the loo much so finding it very weird!


----------



## YoungNImum

Congrats to all the mummies aswell


----------



## sammiwry

Glad to hear everything is ok Courtney!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks ducky for the reassurance about my waters and peeing lol that's funny! I will be having an epi will they catheterise? 

Courtney glad all is well - baby might just be on the small side naturally like star-crossed her little fella was measuring small and she had to have scans every week but he's perfect :flower: 

My contractions and pain seem to have died down again still having tightenings with pressure then the contractions and cervix pain picks back up again!


----------



## sammiwry

Wonder who's next after Kirsty...


----------



## rjb

My baby was born December 14th 2010 at 12:00PM on the dot.
She weighed 7lbs 2nd and is named Adelaide Hudson


----------



## sammiwry

rjb said:


> My baby was born December 14th 2010 at 12:00PM on the dot.
> She weighed 7lbs 2nd and is named Adelaide Hudson

Congrats!! She looks tiny!


----------



## Nessicle

Congrats rjb! She does look tiny! Lovely name too!! 

Well everything has stopped again now wonder how long this will go on for....having BH's and that's about it!


----------



## sammiwry

:-( hope it doesnt drag out ness


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks honey feeling really sick again and losing loads of slimy green plug its gross feeling like I've peed myself all the time too


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Thanks honey feeling really sick again and losing loads of slimy green plug its gross feeling like I've peed myself all the time too

I know what you mean. I'm fed up of feeling damp and it not being anything :-s


----------



## lozzy21

is any one else having trouble with facebook?


----------



## xkirstyx

im still here! in early labour and only 1cm i started getting really bad pains in my cervix and turns out babys head is really low down but cervix is behinh her head and needing to thin out a bit more. mw said i could walk round hosp for an hour but i said i wanted to come home and just chill out. hopefully wont be to long till i meet my baby! xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

lozzy i cant get on fb!


----------



## sammiwry

lozzy21 said:


> is any one else having trouble with facebook?

Me, keeps flipping me the menu of my iPhone


----------



## lozzy21

Im on now, its being a pleb


----------



## sammiwry

xkirstyx said:


> im still here! in early labour and only 1cm i started getting really bad pains in my cervix and turns out babys head is really low down but cervix is behinh her head and needing to thin out a bit more. mw said i could walk round hosp for an hour but i said i wanted to come home and just chill out. hopefully wont be to long till i meet my baby! xxx

Awww who's gonna be first you or ness?!


----------



## Nessicle

xkirstyx said:


> im still here! in early labour and only 1cm i started getting really bad pains in my cervix and turns out babys head is really low down but cervix is behinh her head and needing to thin out a bit more. mw said i could walk round hosp for an hour but i said i wanted to come home and just chill out. hopefully wont be to long till i meet my baby! xxx

We must be early labour twins that's exactly same as me! My cervix is behind Ava's head and still needs to thin out more and only 1cm how freaky is that?! Xx


----------



## Nessicle

Ive no doubt Kirsty will give birth before me being overdue whereas I'm not due til tomorra! 

I keep getting kicked off facebook too through my iPhone!


----------



## sammiwry

Just had a thought when told your cervixs were behind babies heads did it almost feel like they had to force themselves in past a bulge?


----------



## xkirstyx

lol ness i had a wee laugh to myself when mw told me! im hoping she will be here tomorrow! contrations are really sore now :(


----------



## Nessicle

I think you will have Emily before me for sure - my labour keeps stopping and starting whereas yours has been continuous more or less! Fx for you honey!! 

Really weird how it's exactly the same though ha ha! 

No Sammi it was fine getting her fingers in but she had to dig them pretty far up to pull my cervix forward it was awful!


----------



## YoungNImum

Also forgot to write baby is only 2lbs 7oz, but they hope he/she will put on alot more before being born, so im kinda hoping i go over my EDD now so baby has as much time inside me to put more weight on, ino its only 3 more days inside but its still something.


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> I think you will have Emily before me for sure - my labour keeps stopping and starting whereas yours has been continuous more or less! Fx for you honey!!
> 
> Really weird how it's exactly the same though ha ha!
> 
> No Sammi it was fine getting her fingers in but she had to dig them pretty far up to pull my cervix forward it was awful!

Ooo I might see later if I can find mine again


----------



## YoungNImum

Congrats RJB

and good luck ness and kirsty 
:D


----------



## Nessicle

I can't get my hand round the bump ha ha but tbh I wouldn't know what I was feeling for anyway! 

Courtney that's really tiny!! Fx baby does stay in there to cook longer try not to worry though it's still not an exact science :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you courtney x


----------



## calliebaby

I have been mia for the past few days. Congrats to all the new mommies. I have no time to go back and read the updates. I hope you are all doing well.

Apparently my gallbladder didn't enjoy being pregnant as much as I did. I went into the hospital on tuesday with severe abdomen pain and throwing up. I was diagnosed with pancreatitis and gallstones. Probably brought on by the pregnancy and genetics. They removed my gallbladder last night and I am home now. I couldn't breastfeed for 24 hours, so hopefully he takes to me when I am able to tonight. I need to go rest now. I am pretty comfortable considering.

Once again, congrats to the new mommies!!!:happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Oo Courtney! Let's hope this time that they are wrong with the weight! That sounds extremely low for gestation!

Ness, im guessing it's the little like dome I can sometimes feel??


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah that sounds about right Sammi! 

Eek Callie that sounds horrible! hope you're feeling better now!


----------



## sammiwry

Callie how horrible :-( glad to hear your on the mend now though


----------



## YoungNImum

Nessicle said:


> Thank you courtney x




sammiwry said:


> Oo Courtney! Let's hope this time that they are wrong with the weight! That sounds extremely low for gestation!
> 
> Ness, im guessing it's the little like dome I can sometimes feel??

Thanks girls :hugs:

I had to ask twice what the weight was because at first i thought id heard him wrong, then i asked what would happen, He just said they cant do much for the baby at this stage plus iv only 10 days to go, and they would have to wait till my baby is here to see if he/she has gained more weight and see how baby feeds, So really baby will prob need monitored if his/her weight is poor at birth. Its still a worry but im just thinking of having my baby and making sure its looked after if need be.


----------



## Nessicle

Baby would need lots of care but it would be fine I'm sure Courtney - one of our ladies had her baby at 28 weeks I think it was and she weighed less but has thrived in SCBU and is home!


----------



## YoungNImum

Just seen on another post

Effykat has had her baby boy on the 16/12/10 weighing 6lbs 13oz both doing fine, and back home.

Hope she dosnt mind me posting?


----------



## Nessicle

Sure she won't Hun thanks for letting us know!


----------



## YoungNImum

Nessicle said:


> Baby would need lots of care but it would be fine I'm sure Courtney - one of our ladies had her baby at 28 weeks I think it was and she weighed less but has thrived in SCBU and is home!

Ino as soon as baby is born he/she will be in good hands the docs and nurses no there job, like you say theres lots of babies born early under weight etc and they all do pretty well with lots of care :hugs:


----------



## YoungNImum

OMG 50 december babies now


----------



## Pixxie

Congrats to all the new mummies! 

Hope you girls in early labour don't have too rough a time. Your little ones will be here before you know it :) 

We gave Lyra her first bath tonight, which she hated, and she's had a massive 1hr 2 boob feed and is asleep in her carrycot upstairs. My milk came in this morning and it was the weirdest thing ever. OH was bringing her to me through the night for feeds and he was doing everything else so I could get some sleep. In the 2 hrs between her feeds my milk had come in! I woke up and my boobs had doubled in size and were really hot, OH couldn't believe it he thinks all his Christmases have come at once :haha: latching on is still a bit painful but now I have milk she feeds so well the rest is painless. 

I'm off to bed now for a couple of hours until little miss wakes up! Hope everyone else is well, na night :wave: xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks honey! 

Aw bless Pamela Anderson hey haha I bought some Medela nipple shieldsmfor £5 from mothercare might be worth getting some?xx


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh pixxie i love your avatar pic she is such a cutie.


----------



## ducky1502

Soon it will be the rest of u pregnant ladies up at this time to do a feed!!!


----------



## Mincholada

good luck ness & kirsty!!!

here still nothing.... what a SURPRISE!!! 

they didn't get me booked til tuesday. so i gotta wait until tuesday 21st to get the biophysical exam done at the hospital (will be 41 + 3). which might actually be good, IF she decided to come out in these extra 4 days...

the price gave me a little shock. it would actually cost $780.-, but my birth center was able to negotiate a discount for me, so i'll "only" have to pay $280.-. FOB keeps e-mailing me now. still saying i just need to tell him what i need... yeah right... looking at all the bank letters & debt collector letters still flying in to my apartment (as he's still listed at this address), i know that the one thing I DO NEED (money!), he will not be able to provide. i would have at least $2.000.- more in my bank account right now, if he wouldn't have been the ass he's been and with $2.000 more, i would maybe worry a little less. :(

oh well!

let's focus on getting this baby out. there must be something! she's bouncing around in there. just trying to take an exit to the side... which there is none!!! did lots of walking today, but she just doesn't go down! stubborn little miss!!!


----------



## Surreal

Just a quick update that I had my baby boy on the 14th! :D Elijah Miller, born at 9:53 am weighing 8 lbs. 1 ounce. :baby: :dance:



Mincholada said:


> let's focus on getting this baby out. there must be something! she's bouncing around in there. just trying to take an exit to the side... which there is none!!! did lots of walking today, but she just doesn't go down! stubborn little miss!!!

If it's any comfort, I didn't have *any* signs really until just the day before I had Eli. So, could always just be a few hours away, really.

Have you tried squats, to kinda "give her direction"? ;) As odd as that might sound, I actually had better luck with doing squats -- just two or three, as it wasn't the easiest thing -- to get Eli to take note of the correct exit, then I did with any other method.

Also, anyone taking RLT? Stick to it! I threw my poor doctor off guard and dilated from 3 cm to 8 cm in thirty minutes, and then only pushed for an hour. :D In fact, since it was my first and they expected me to take longer, I had to keep *from* pushing until 9 am, because I was(am?) GBS positive, and hadn't gotten a full dose of penicillin, yet. :wacko: Had I not been GBS positive, I could've been pushing as early as 6 am.

G'luck to all of you still waiting on your babies -- all the waiting and labor is *so* worth the first time you get to see your LO! :)


----------



## Mincholada

ooooh, congrats on eli hun!!! he's a cutie!

the squats don't seem to "bother" her. when i was still working until last tuesday 39+3, i did looooads of them due to a lot of stuff in the restaurant being on low shelves. still do quite a good amount at home while cleaning the cats litter box, petting the cats, picking up shredded paper pieces from the floor (done by the cats) etc., but she decided not to get engaged, so i guess i'll have one of these babies, that only finds the exit a minute before coming out... not too bad on the other hand, as i missed out on pelvic pain from head grinding down like ness did.

it's quite funny though as i feel her hand going to her mouth/face/head or whatever it is DOWN there. so instead of having pain, i get little tickling sensations right where my downstairs hair would start (whatever that area is called in english ;) ), just from the other side.... haha, sorry TMI. i always wonder if she's sucking on her finger or something when that happens!?

at least i got me a gym (birth) ball again tonight (after a french bulldog i baby sitted dug his claw in my first one) and am bouncing on it, to avoid the slouchy posture i had on my couch. maybe that'll give her an idea! :)


----------



## Nessicle

Minch that's called your pubic line -Ava was like that now she rolls her shoulders round there ha ha

Congratulations Surreal -Eli is gorgeous and lovely name! 

I managed 4 hours with only 2 toilet trips last night whoopp!!!!! Feeling more achey and crampy again this morning maybe wishful thinking she'll come on her due date...?!

She has her back completely facing out now - is that good for
Delivery? 

Congrats to me and Sammi on D Day! :happydance:


----------



## Mizze

Congratulations to rjb and to Surreal on their babies!! Lovely pic rjb. And surreal I will continue my rlt intake! :thumbup:



YoungNImum said:


> Also forgot to write baby is only 2lbs 7oz, but they hope he/she will put on alot more before being born, so im kinda hoping i go over my EDD now so baby has as much time inside me to put more weight on, ino its only 3 more days inside but its still something.

Hey hon - 1st im glad baby is okay - we were getting a little worried. :hugs: 2 my LO is also measuring 2 weeks behind and my mw and sonographer just said its unlikely I will end up with a 10lb baby. That weight seems very low and the hospital midwives told me its pretty inaccurate. So dont panic. :hugs: A colleauge was told his daughter was measuring very very small and told his wife would have to have steroid injections - she went into labour the next day 3 weeks early and their LO was a good 6 1/2 lb baby and perfectly healthy. 



calliebaby said:


> I have been mia for the past few days. Congrats to all the new mommies. I have no time to go back and read the updates. I hope you are all doing well.
> 
> Apparently my gallbladder didn't enjoy being pregnant as much as I did. I went into the hospital on tuesday with severe abdomen pain and throwing up. I was diagnosed with pancreatitis and gallstones. Probably brought on by the pregnancy and genetics. They removed my gallbladder last night and I am home now. I couldn't breastfeed for 24 hours, so hopefully he takes to me when I am able to tonight. I need to go rest now. I am pretty comfortable considering.
> 
> Once again, congrats to the new mommies!!!:happydance:

Oh hon, glad you are okay - sorry you had to go through this. :hugs:

Minch- hope she pops soon for you :hugs:



Nessicle said:


> Minch that's called your pubic line -Ava was like that now she rolls her shoulders round there ha ha
> 
> Congratulations Surreal -Eli is gorgeous and lovely name!
> 
> I managed 4 hours with only 2 toilet trips last night whoopp!!!!! Feeling more achey and crampy again this morning maybe wishful thinking she'll come on her due date...?!
> 
> She has her back completely facing out now - is that good for
> Delivery?
> 
> Congrats to me and Sammi on D Day! :happydance:

Happy due date to you and Sammi!!! :happydance::happydance:

No text from Kirsty overnight so am assuming if anything is happening its not happening too fast. 

Snowing like feck here. 

I think Caitlyn my dere that Mummy would prefer you to stay where you are until Monday or Tuesday. Worked out last night we can get to the hospital - but frankly how many staff would be able to make it is debatable..... Do not fancy the idea of getting to the hosptial only to find they have a skeleton staff on! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Morning Mizze! 

Thanks hun! Can't believe my due date is finally here! Before I finished work I didnt feel I'd ever get here but have t admit the let 5 weeks have flown by! I just hope once she arrives the time doesn't go as fast! 

Cervix pain has died down considerably now she's turned back to front it's still there but not agony now so wonder I'd when she was side on and grinding her head it was making it more painful?!


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Morning Mizze!
> 
> Thanks hun! Can't believe my due date is finally here! Before I finished work I didnt feel I'd ever get here but have t admit the let 5 weeks have flown by! I just hope once she arrives the time doesn't go as fast!
> 
> Cervix pain has died down considerably now she's turned back to front it's still there but not agony now so wonder I'd when she was side on and grinding her head it was making it more painful?!

Morning! 

Sounds about right Ness - Back to front is the optimal position isnt it? It would make sense then that she wasnt causing you so much pain. 

Baby was trying to get out via belly button last night = DH saw it properly for the first time and was completely gobsmacked!! 

Looks like he timed his finish of physical work perfectly! Snow Snow Snow. :( Dont come yet baby. 

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

unfortunately ness once they are here the time goes by even quicker! :(


----------



## Nessicle

I can imagine Anouska! Can't believe Ailsa is nearly 4 week old! She's the double of you! 

Aw good little Ava getting in the right position! Defo still having cervix pain but it's so much more manageable, she's not moving as frantically now which helps! 

Ouch Mizze Ava was like that up until this week it's quite painful at times!


----------



## Mizze

I might need to go back to bed - I obviously have a short fuse this morning! Ive just seen two threads asking whether rlt and gaviscon are safe to take - my respose would be along hte lines of 
'Yes of course they are you stupid girls thats why it says so on the freaking box and why there are 1000 of threads on here about them'

Ahem. :blush:

Perhaps not the most tactful of responses. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: Mizze I agree some people are so thick! 

Tell you something I'm shocked by the amount of internal examinations the US ladies have! Given how bloody painful it is I can't imagine having it done everytime you have an appt! 

I'm waiting for OH to get up for work so I can go back to bed - only had 4 hours broken sleep I'm shattered!


----------



## Mizze

TBH giving birth in the states at a normal hospital sounds awful to me - exactly what I wouldnt want. Havent had an internal so cant comment on the painful nature but everything about it seems designed for the comfort and convenience of the staff not the Mother and not even the baby! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

I know what you mean - theyre very quick to push for inductions and epi's and every woman seems to be flat on their back for delivery which is the worse position for labour!


----------



## WILSMUM

i can't believe shes almost 4 weeks old either and she has changed soo much already - really filled out!!
It seems I obviously produce babies that look like me - Ailsa and William are the spit of each other (and of me when I was a baby) which I find really strange seeing as they have different dads!


----------



## bambikate

Morning ladies, how are you all this morning? I wonder who will be next. Got a feeling my little miss will keep us waiting a bit longer. Happy due date ness. 



Mizze said:


> TBH giving birth in the states at a normal hospital sounds awful to me - exactly what I wouldnt want. Havent had an internal so cant comment on the painful nature but everything about it seems designed for the comfort and convenience of the staff not the Mother and not even the baby!
> 
> Mizze xx

 completely agree with this on all the birth programs I see in USA they have it so wrong! That's why I loved Reading ina mays guide to childbirth book x


----------



## mummyclo

I am soooo tired today :cry:
More babies? Who from?
Hope you are all ok :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Morning! How is everyone?

I'm in quite a bit of pain :-( got really bad period type pain with lower back pain. Gonna have some toast and then try getting some more sleep but reckon I will ring the day assessment unit if it doesn't ease up


----------



## mummyclo

sammiwry said:


> Morning! How is everyone?
> 
> I'm in quite a bit of pain :-( got really bad period type pain with lower back pain. Gonna have some toast and then try getting some more sleep but reckon I will ring the day assessment unit if it doesn't ease up

Hope this is it for you :dust:
xx


----------



## Mizze

:dust: for Sammi and :dust: for Ness

Hi Chloe :hugs: sorry you are tired honey. 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

I doubt it Chloe :-( the pains aren't quite so bad now but that could be cos I've got the bed to myself so more stretched out and able to get slightly more comfy. Hope it is though, Dh would love it as he was born on his due date


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> Thanks honey!
> 
> Aw bless Pamela Anderson hey haha I bought some Medela nipple shieldsmfor £5 from mothercare might be worth getting some?xx

Since it's just her latch that's painful I've been told to just stick with it and it should ease up within a week or 2. It's not as bad now there is more for her to latch on to, my bee stings weren't really up to the job! :haha:



ducky1502 said:


> Soon it will be the rest of u pregnant ladies up at this time to do a feed!!!

That's one thing I'm not enjoying, it's ok if she settles again straight away but if she decides she wants snuggles instead then I hardly get any sleep! 



Mizze said:


> I might need to go back to bed - I obviously have a short fuse this morning! Ive just seen two threads asking whether rlt and gaviscon are safe to take - my respose would be along hte lines of
> 'Yes of course they are you stupid girls thats why it says so on the freaking box and why there are 1000 of threads on here about them'
> 
> Ahem. :blush:
> 
> Perhaps not the most tactful of responses.
> 
> Mizze xx

:rofl:

Bit of a tough night for us, Lyra wouldn't go back to sleep after her night feeds because she wanted cuddles instead. While the cuddles are lovely, I can't do it in the middle of the night becuase I start to nod off! 

Happy due dates to Ness and Sammi! 

Have noticed this thread is a lot quieter now so many of us have had our babies! Everyones busy busy busy :) xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze said:


> :dust: for Sammi and :dust: for Ness
> 
> Hi Chloe :hugs: sorry you are tired honey.
> 
> Mizze xx

Thanks Mizze!


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks pixxie! 

Lol at the bee stings comment! My nipples seem to have suddenly disappeared :-s

Glad it's going well for you breast feeding, apart from the discomfort are you enjoying it?


----------



## mummyclo

I was pretty harsh with Freddie, and never cuddled him to sleep...that sounds really mean, but he goes to sleep on his own when i put him down. He obviously gets cuddles a lot but just not in the night when i want to sleep! 
I would advise against shields, i used them and couldn't get him to go on my nipple after..coz he was used to the shield...and they are a faff steralising them etc.


----------



## Tierney

Happy due date Sammi and Ness!

I think I may be one of the last ones on this thread at this rate

Congrats to RJB and Surreal

Hope Kirstys doing ok aswell


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Girls....:flower:

Happy due dates to Sammi & Ness :happydance:

Its so hard keeping up with this thread now :wacko:


----------



## sammiwry

Don't worry tierney I reckon I'm here for the long haul


----------



## mummyclo

On average first babies are born at 41+2, i think i am just not average! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

mummyclo said:


> On average first babies are born at 41+2, i think i am just not average! :haha:

My 1st Son was born 10 days late....So that statistic makes sense to me :thumbup:

He was due on 22nd December


----------



## Nessicle

Everything stopped for me now, no backache, no period pains! 

Feeling a bit deflated today after feeling like I was getting somewhrembut 3 days on zilch! 

Reckon I'm here for the long haul too Sammi! 

Happy due date to us both!!


----------



## sammiwry

Would be a boxing day baby by that figure, which then actually adds up with different articles I've read about due dates. While looking at accupressure points one of the people said that for first babies they add 2 weeks to there mums to be due date an baby is normally within 4 days of the longer due date


----------



## mummyclo

:saywhat:


----------



## Pixxie

sammiwry said:


> Thanks pixxie!
> 
> Lol at the bee stings comment! My nipples seem to have suddenly disappeared :-s
> 
> Glad it's going well for you breast feeding, apart from the discomfort are you enjoying it?

Yea I am enjoying it very much. It feels good to know that I'm nourishing her all by myself, gives me a self indulgent fuzzy feeling :winkwink: 

I'm so glad I didn't go ten days over! Not only would it have been x-mas day but she would have been even bigger. With a 2nd degree tear at 8lbs 5.5 I dread to think what would have happened if I had gone over :shock: xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

I went 10 days over with my first!

And Chloe I think u've done the right thing in not cuddling Freddie to sleep! U've def made life easier for yrself in the long run!
Thankfully Ailsa is very good and will quite happily kick about in her basket for a bit after a feed and then drop off to sleep when she gets tired!
She did stir slightly at about 1 this morning but half asleep I popped her dummy in her mouth and then that was her off again till about 4:30-5ish!


----------



## YoungNImum

Morning ladies, good luck ness and sammy :D


----------



## YoungNImum

Mizze said:


> Congratulations to rjb and to Surreal on their babies!! Lovely pic rjb. And surreal I will continue my rlt intake! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Also forgot to write baby is only 2lbs 7oz, but they hope he/she will put on alot more before being born, so im kinda hoping i go over my EDD now so baby has as much time inside me to put more weight on, ino its only 3 more days inside but its still something.
> 
> Hey hon - 1st im glad baby is okay - we were getting a little worried. :hugs: 2 my LO is also measuring 2 weeks behind and my mw and sonographer just said its unlikely I will end up with a 10lb baby. That weight seems very low and the hospital midwives told me its pretty inaccurate. So dont panic. :hugs: A colleauge was told his daughter was measuring very very small and told his wife would have to have steroid injections - she went into labour the next day 3 weeks early and their LO was a good 6 1/2 lb baby and perfectly healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> I have been mia for the past few days. Congrats to all the new mommies. I have no time to go back and read the updates. I hope you are all doing well.
> 
> Apparently my gallbladder didn't enjoy being pregnant as much as I did. I went into the hospital on tuesday with severe abdomen pain and throwing up. I was diagnosed with pancreatitis and gallstones. Probably brought on by the pregnancy and genetics. They removed my gallbladder last night and I am home now. I couldn't breastfeed for 24 hours, so hopefully he takes to me when I am able to tonight. I need to go rest now. I am pretty comfortable considering.
> 
> Once again, congrats to the new mommies!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hon, glad you are okay - sorry you had to go through this. :hugs:
> 
> Minch- hope she pops soon for you :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Minch that's called your pubic line -Ava was like that now she rolls her shoulders round there ha ha
> 
> Congratulations Surreal -Eli is gorgeous and lovely name!
> 
> I managed 4 hours with only 2 toilet trips last night whoopp!!!!! Feeling more achey and crampy again this morning maybe wishful thinking she'll come on her due date...?!
> 
> She has her back completely facing out now - is that good for
> Delivery?
> 
> Congrats to me and Sammi on D Day! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Happy due date to you and Sammi!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> No text from Kirsty overnight so am assuming if anything is happening its not happening too fast.
> 
> Snowing like feck here.
> 
> I think Caitlyn my dere that Mummy would prefer you to stay where you are until Monday or Tuesday. Worked out last night we can get to the hospital - but frankly how many staff would be able to make it is debatable..... Do not fancy the idea of getting to the hosptial only to find they have a skeleton staff on!
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

I dont no i think i just went into a panic because the MW filled my head with rubbish and i just couldnt stop crying with worry for my baby. Now that i understand there isnt a very big concern iv been able to relax alot and just chill now until baby is ready to come.

9 days left until my EDD :happydance:


----------



## Mizze

YoungNImum said:


> I dont no i think i just went into a panic because the MW filled my head with rubbish and i just couldnt stop crying with worry for my baby. Now that i understand there isnt a very big concern iv been able to relax alot and just chill now until baby is ready to come.
> 
> 9 days left until my EDD :happydance:

My mw was very good to be fair but cos of previous miscarriages I went into meltdown panic mode too. Im much more relaxed about it now - its obvious my LO isnt a huge baby - but then I was a 6lb5 baby and im 5ft 8! And DH was only 7lb7 too. 

Glad you are feeling more relaxed. :hugs: Horrible when you get a scare like that isnt it. 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Pixxie said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Thanks pixxie!
> 
> Lol at the bee stings comment! My nipples seem to have suddenly disappeared :-s
> 
> Glad it's going well for you breast feeding, apart from the discomfort are you enjoying it?
> 
> Yea I am enjoying it very much. It feels good to know that I'm nourishing her all by myself, gives me a self indulgent fuzzy feeling :winkwink:
> 
> I'm so glad I didn't go ten days over! Not only would it have been x-mas day but she would have been even bigger. With a 2nd degree tear at 8lbs 5.5 I dread to think what would have happened if I had gone over :shock: xxxClick to expand...

I definately understand about the 2nd degree tear thing!!!! I had one too... had to stitch the muscle back together :( and he was only 6lb7!


----------



## Pixxie

I tried to talk the midwife out of giving me stitches :haha: she thought I was mad, I'd just had a baby with no pain relief and was asking for the gas and air before my legs were even in the stirrups! Xx


----------



## YoungNImum

Mizze said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> I dont no i think i just went into a panic because the MW filled my head with rubbish and i just couldnt stop crying with worry for my baby. Now that i understand there isnt a very big concern iv been able to relax alot and just chill now until baby is ready to come.
> 
> 9 days left until my EDD :happydance:
> 
> My mw was very good to be fair but cos of previous miscarriages I went into meltdown panic mode too. Im much more relaxed about it now - its obvious my LO isnt a huge baby - but then I was a 6lb5 baby and im 5ft 8! And DH was only 7lb7 too.
> 
> Glad you are feeling more relaxed. :hugs: Horrible when you get a scare like that isnt it.
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

To be honest my MW is just so forgetful and dizzy iv to remind her to do stuff at our apoointment, she forgets equitment and runs around for ages faffing about, last time she couldnt find the Jelly to hear babies heart beat and ended up just running it under the water tap :dohh: And she just got to flustered about sending me for the scan i was just abit stunned.
Just out of all my 5 sisters none of them had this happen to them and between them all they have had 12 kids i no everyone is different, but it just scared the heck outta me that there could have been something wrong, Near went into melt down. 
Just glad everything went as well as it could have and baby doing ok insde of me.


----------



## mummyclo

I am glad i only had a tiny graze and small skin tear, she said she didn't need to stitch it, but that it would heal quicker if she did so i had one stitch.
How long were you pushing ducky and pixxie?
x


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> :saywhat:

??


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl:
I didnt understand...think i get it now :)


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> :rofl:
> I didnt understand...think i get it now :)

Lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

Found u again, must've unsubscribed by mistake! 

Not even had time to scratch my arse most days this week so apologies for lack of posts! Hope ur all well!! We are still battling with low milk supply n poor latch (much better with shields) 

Best go change my stinky daughter! Love to all x x x


----------



## Nessicle

Nice to see the new mommies on here we've missed you :) 

Well I've cleaned the Venetian blinds, tidied up and had a shower my backs killing now! Bump is feeling so heavy and cumbersome I'm exhausted just walking to the kitchen!


----------



## sammiwry

Ness you put me to shame! Dh brought me up toast in bed and I went back to sleep. Would probably still be asleep if my mum hadn't rung cos I hadn't replied to her text about did we have snow as it's snowing at hers. Made Dh poached eggs on toast for lunch and I've had Heinz chicken noodle soup which I didn't like :-( now after a short sit down we are gonna have a tidy up and then go and get my new car battery!


----------



## Mizze

:yipee: :yipee: 

:wohoo:

I am VERY pleased to announce for xKirstyx that Emily was born at 11.15am weighing 8lbs! :baby::baby::baby::baby::flower:

Kirsty is still in hospital because they found out last night she has strep b so they are keeping her in 24 hours.

Mizze xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Ooo thanks Mizze! Congrats to Kirsty!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Congratulations to Kirsty!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Mzze! I didnwonder as we'd not heard from her! She deserves her baby so chuffed for her! 

Lol Sammi only reason I did that stuff is cos I'm so fed up needed to do something to take my mind off labour! I feel like my body has led me on - labour tease or what?!


----------



## Mizze

Ness how disappointing!

Im trying to pack Christmas presents and have managed to lose my Mum's! Cannot think what I have done with it! :nope:

Mizze xx


----------



## Tierney

Thanks Mizze Congrats to Kirsty!

Ness, I've just had a mega tidy up aswell, I'm so bored now only been off work 3 weeks and the house is spotless and because OH works shifts I don't know what to do with myself when he's at work!

Pixxie - Well done on the no pain relief birth wow! Did the water birth help I've been thinking more about trying this if the birth pool room is free at my hospital when I go into labour they only have one.


----------



## Mizze

Tierney I have been thinking about that too - Im not entirely sure because I was thinking of using a TENS machine too. Obviously I cant do both!

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

YEY!! Congrats Kirsty! :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

I found the tens helpful in early labour Mizze, but by the time it gets really bad nothing helps to be honest. I wish i didn't have pethidine but i was so exhausted, when she said have it to sleep, i couldn't say no and it did bugger all anyway!
xx


----------



## Tierney

yeah Mizze I thought about the tens machine too but a friend said it didnt really work for her I think you need to use it from as soon as the contractions start to get the benefits from it x


----------



## WILSMUM

Yay!! Congrats Kirtsy!!!!

i used a tens with DS and tbh I thought it was rubbish - did bugger all and just got really annoying and for some reason when I was in labour with him I couldn't talk and form sentences so I couldn't ask anyone to take it off so just ended up pulling and yanking at it until someone realised and took it off for me!!!!

I baked a victoria sponge earlier and its amazing if I do say so myself!!! Am so chuffed with myself being able to look after Ailsa AND bake a cake - there is no way that DS would have let me do that when he was a baby!
Mmmmm shes letting off rather a stink atm but am reluctant to change her bum just yet cause everytime u think shes finished pooing and start changing her as soon as u wipe her bum it starts her off again so u end up sitting there for 10 mins watching her poo!!!!! Nice!!!


----------



## Pixxie

mummyclo said:


> I am glad i only had a tiny graze and small skin tear, she said she didn't need to stitch it, but that it would heal quicker if she did so i had one stitch.
> How long were you pushing ducky and pixxie?
> x

I was pushing for just under an hour but it felt like years :haha:



Tierney said:


> Thanks Mizze Congrats to Kirsty!
> 
> Ness, I've just had a mega tidy up aswell, I'm so bored now only been off work 3 weeks and the house is spotless and because OH works shifts I don't know what to do with myself when he's at work!
> 
> Pixxie - Well done on the no pain relief birth wow! Did the water birth help I've been thinking more about trying this if the birth pool room is free at my hospital when I go into labour they only have one.

The pool really helped, I was about to ask for gas an air when the midwife said I could get in. Once I was in I changed my mind, the water made it much more bearable xxx


----------



## Mizze

Yes my Auntie has one (A TENS) and is supposed to be dropping it over - its been used in about 6 labours so far. Trouble is the mw said to get the absolute most benefit you can use it before labour starts to help build up a tolerance. Am really undecided on it - but there is only 1 pool so there is no guarantee on the day who gets it and who doesnt?

Ooh decisions decisions! 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: Anouska!
I was changing Freddie the other day and turned round to get a nappy and thought....why does my foot feel warm! Oh hes weeing on it! :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

Pixxie said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I am glad i only had a tiny graze and small skin tear, she said she didn't need to stitch it, but that it would heal quicker if she did so i had one stitch.
> How long were you pushing ducky and pixxie?
> x
> 
> I was pushing for just under an hour but it felt like years :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Tierney said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mizze Congrats to Kirsty!
> 
> Ness, I've just had a mega tidy up aswell, I'm so bored now only been off work 3 weeks and the house is spotless and because OH works shifts I don't know what to do with myself when he's at work!
> 
> Pixxie - Well done on the no pain relief birth wow! Did the water birth help I've been thinking more about trying this if the birth pool room is free at my hospital when I go into labour they only have one.Click to expand...
> 
> The pool really helped, I was about to ask for gas an air when the midwife said I could get in. Once I was in I changed my mind, the water made it much more bearable xxxClick to expand...

I must be weird i thought the pushing went really quick... after i said, wow that was quick how long was i pushing? Just over an hour! Felt like 10 mins to me! :dohh:


----------



## Tierney

If you dont have to buy one Mizze I'd use the tens at home first and see how you go with it. We only have one birth pool at our hospital aswell so hoping its free when I go into labour i'd love to try it
x


----------



## Mizze

Id love to try the water too.

Was having a chat with my sister about it the other day (2 kids) 

She didnt like using warm/hot water at all during her labours she found it really annoying BUT we worked out she isnt one much for using bath's to relax. She never lasts more than a few minutes. Me I LOVE baths I can stay for hours if I have a book and I do find it helps with aches and pains. So Im thinking Id be a good candidate for a pool - hot water does relax me so FX thet pool is empty when I get there - must remember to pack something in my bag for it otherwise I will be in there naked and im not sure im ready for that!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

The water is lovely, i had it boiling hot and they were telling me off...lasted 15 mins in the tub tho...then my body started pushing! :o
Didn't want to give birth in the bath tub! :rofl:


----------



## YoungNImum

Congratz kirsty another new mummy :D


----------



## YoungNImum

Well my older sister and twin sister came up today with there boys, and had good fun in the snow altho me and my twins little one couldnt join in as much (her son is only 7 months) i did stand out for about 5 mins and was pretty chilli so came back in, they built a fab snow man.


----------



## Mizze

Kirsty has photos up on FB.

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

She is lovely! Bet Kirsty feels better now she is here :)


----------



## wishingforbub

yay for kirsty!!!!!!!!!! :)
for those Bfing: hoe do you know if baby is getting enough ? xx


----------



## mummyclo

wishingforbub said:


> yay for kirsty!!!!!!!!!! :)
> for those Bfing: hoe do you know if baby is getting enough ? xx

If they go to sleep after a feed and seem content, then they are getting enough. Thats the only thing with bfing, you cant see how much they are getting :dohh:


----------



## Mizze

I am SO SICK of FREAKING heartburn. Its been awful today im either bent over with the acid or im sick from the gaviscon. For about 30 mintues and then the acid starts AGAIN! 

Arrrrrrrghhhh!!!! :growlmad: :gun:

Im having one of those days where everything feels wrong. Bleugh!! 

Mizze xxx


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks mummyclo :) It is hard to judge LOL :) but he normally falls asleep after.. so I guess he is content indeed :)


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh mizze... I hope your day gets better :flower:
Not long now to meet your little one :)


----------



## Xaviersmom

mummyclo said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> yay for kirsty!!!!!!!!!! :)
> for those Bfing: hoe do you know if baby is getting enough ? xx
> 
> If they go to sleep after a feed and seem content, then they are getting enough. Thats the only thing with bfing, you cant see how much they are getting :dohh:Click to expand...

I like to call it her food coma lol. Sometimes she is down for just a couple minutes, sometimes a couple hours. I typically burp her when she lets go and after I will offer her more if she's awake.


----------



## YoungNImum

Just had the dogs out in the snow, one just walked about eatting it the other rollin in it then next thing they are both of on a game of tag crazy things lol


----------



## Mizze

Deep Breaths!!

I will not blast into the the "how depressing is it to be pregnant at Christmas" thread and tear their silly heads off - I will not. This time last year Id just had my second mmc I would have given anything to be pregnant at Christmas last year

Thats NOT their fault.:nope:

Im obviously having a seriously hormonal day. :growlmad:

Deep Breaths!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

:hugs: Mizze xx
it must be hard seeing people not appreciate being pregnant after what youve been through :nope:


----------



## YoungNImum

Mizze said:


> Deep Breaths!!
> 
> I will not blast into the the "how depressing is it to be pregnant at Christmas" thread and tear their silly heads off - I will not. This time last year Id just had my second mmc I would have given anything to be pregnant at Christmas last year
> 
> Thats NOT their fault.:nope:
> 
> Im obviously having a seriously hormonal day. :growlmad:
> 
> Deep Breaths!!
> 
> Mizze xx

I seen the thread title but didnt bother reading it, crazy if you ask me, ino we all have a aches and pains but, not everyone is so lucky to be expecting, and christmas is such a special time, even more so for my family this year as my little bundle is due so double excitment. 
Dont let it get to you hun :hugs:


----------



## bambikate

Awww congrats to Kirsty! Been busy as a bee today tidying and cleaning whilst Izzy was at nursery time to go on the ball now I think! xxx


----------



## Mizze

Thanks my dere's, the main complaint appears to be that they cant drink! FFS. 

BUT yes, they cant know what its like to be pregnant and then have all that potential for life taken away from you. Last year was really hard and im having a bad day which makes my fuse Very short indeed. Best to say nothing its certainly not their fault and you cant make every thread on here about your own experience.

Lovely to see so many of the Mummies on here today!! Yay!! :happydance:

Hoping we will see Butterfly and other mummies on here soon. 

Mizze xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Not to cause trouble but if they are posting in 3rd tri or any of the forums to be honest what is one wine spritzer going to do if your that desperate to have a drink with your lunch?! If Maddens not here I will get one of them little single glass bottles to have with my lunch if we don't go to my parents.


But Mizze I can only imagine how it makes all those feelings come back, Christmas is meant to be a time of happiness so to see them complaining really doesn't help when it's still goingto be raw emotions for you. But this year you've got the reason for happiness again and they shouldn't spoil it for you!



Me and Dh have cleaned the house quite thoroughly, actually make that Dh, all I did was wash up, throw away stuff, put some washing on and wiped the kitchen sides down :-( I feel bad he's hoovered and cleaned the bathroom


----------



## Mizze

Hon im not having a go if they want to have a drink over christmas, had a glass of wine myself last weekend. It was more the sentiment that they were "depressed" because they couldnt really DRINK - Hard to get the emphasis right just with text, iyswim. But im being massively oversensitive about this I know! 

But you are right -THIS Christmas I have VERY good reason to celebrate!!! :happydance: 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze said:


> Hon im not having a go if they want to have a drink over christmas, had a glass of wine myself last weekend. It was more the sentiment that they were "depressed" because they couldnt really DRINK - Hard to get the emphasis right just with text, iyswim. But im being massively oversensitive about this I know!
> 
> But you are right -THIS Christmas I have VERY good reason to celebrate!!! :happydance:
> 
> Mizze xx

Mizze I've not written it well! What I was meant to get at, is since when has Christmas been about getting drunk?! Like you most people will of had a drink at some point, I know I have and although I really have got to the point where I would like go and sit down a nice pub and have quite a few drinks I know it's only because I'm pregnant and trying to avoid drinking as much as I can. 

And I dont think your being over sensitive at all, I think there attitudes are pretty poor in regards to drink


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze don't bother reading them hon! I've had 3 or 4 very small glasses of wine in the last few weeks it's just common sense! Though personally I will be depressed if I'm still pregnant at Xmas cos I want my baby lol! 

Been having mild contractions since about 3pm they're manageable without painkillers at the moment but hoping they get stronger! About 10 mins apart at the moment and had to have a massive poo earlier lol and still having contractions so defo not poo pains


----------



## sammiwry

Ness how would you describe your contractions? I've been having tightenings but they but they dont go all the way to my skin iykwim?


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Mizze don't bother reading them hon! I've had 3 or 4 very small glasses of wine in the last few weeks it's just common sense! Though personally I will be depressed if I'm still pregnant at Xmas cos I want my baby lol!
> 
> Been having mild contractions since about 3pm they're manageable without painkillers at the moment but hoping they get stronger! About 10 mins apart at the moment and had to have a massive poo earlier lol and still having contractions so defo not poo pains

Sammi - Yes I see what you mean. Thanks. :thumbup:

The thing is all of us (especially if we have had problems or miscarriages) can have trigger points and what is essentially a lighthearted moan to some hits a nerve with others.

Ness- :wohoo: on the contractions FX my dear!!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mizze - I completely see your point on the thread on 3rd tri!! I've never lost a baby but I have many friends who have & they would do anything to be pregnant at any time of year! I was pregnant with aimee over Christmas & I didn't mind one tiny bit!! People take things for granted


----------



## lozzy21

YoungNImum said:


> Also forgot to write baby is only 2lbs 7oz, but they hope he/she will put on alot more before being born, so im kinda hoping i go over my EDD now so baby has as much time inside me to put more weight on, ino its only 3 more days inside but its still something.

Those scans are not acurate at all, they said Niamh was 5lb8 at 33 weeks yet was born at 8lb 2 weeks later. There is no way she put on 3lb in 2 weeks so she was more than likely 7lb.


----------



## mummyclo

I think.. to be honest if they valued their drink more than their unborn child, they shouldn't have got pregnant! Im not much of a drinker, and didn't touch a drop when pregnant and won't at christmas as im Bfing.
I don't really understand the NEED to drink....but thats just me :)


----------



## sammiwry

Like you say Mizze, text can be hard to get what you mean across as it can be taken so many ways, but least we know what each other means!

Perfectly agree about trigger points, I've got a friend on Facebook I need to delete as he's constantly complaining about his horse throwing him, I'd love to have his horse but all he does is complain and just argh. I'm not saying anymore otherwise I'll be too stressed for any possible attempt of seeing madden make an appearance today or this weekend


----------



## mummyclo

2lb 7 is awfully small.....were they concerened at all?


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> I think.. to be honest if they valued their drink more than their unborn child, they shouldn't have got pregnant! Im not much of a drinker, and didn't touch a drop when pregnant and won't at christmas as im Bfing.
> I don't really understand the NEED to drink....but thats just me :)

I'm going to slightly contradict myself with what I'm about to say as I agree with you I dont understand the NEED to drink, and I certainly don't see the need to go out and get completely drunk that you can't remember the night! Yet when I was 18 I used to go out most weekends and the odd week night with my friends and get drunk, BUT I stopped the same year and don't miss it, infect Dh has seen me drunk 3 times and I've seen him drunk 4 times, we would rather spend our money on things like meals out, clothes etc that we are going to remember.


----------



## mummyclo

I can't wait till everyone has had their LO's! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Mizze! Don't want to get too excited until they're stronger as they could just stop again! 

Sammi at the moment it's like backache and period pains quite dull though at the moment not very strong and squeezing from inside my pelvis into my bum and all the way up my bump and it gets tighter and tighter then releases and the crampy pain eases


----------



## nikki-lou25

mummyclo said:


> I can't wait till everyone has had their LO's! :happydance:

Me neither, it's been one hell of a journey from march/April when we got our bfps


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> I can't wait till everyone has had their LO's! :happydance:

Me either - Nikki-lou is right its been a long journey!! 



Nessicle said:


> Thanks Mizze! Don't want to get too excited until they're stronger as they could just stop again!
> 
> Sammi at the moment it's like backache and period pains quite dull though at the moment not very strong and squeezing from inside my pelvis into my bum and all the way up my bump and it gets tighter and tighter then releases and the crampy pain eases

Ooooh - :dust: :dust:

Mizze xx


----------



## Pixxie

Ness that sounds like how my labour started, hope it progresses for you! Xx


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you I need the labour dust! 

I was gonna say earlier I don't think I couldve shared this journey with a nicer group of women! OH laughs when I say you guys are my friends but my 'real' friends wouldn't have had half the understanding and compassion you all have! :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Sammi at the moment it's like backache and period pains quite dull though at the moment not very strong and squeezing from inside my pelvis into my bum and all the way up my bump and it gets tighter and tighter then releases and the crampy pain eases

Ooo :-( I've got back pain and period pain but it's literally like a tightening from the top of my bikini line to above my belly button and certainly doesn't get tighter or move to anywhere else :-( 


I reckon by Sunday Ava will be here


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Ness that sounds like how my labour started, hope it progresses for you! Xx

Thank you honey! Gosh I really hope so! Just want to get into established labour! So far still same and got quite a heaviness in my pelvis region just bouncing on the ball! Still not needed any painkillers so reckon if I is labour it'll be a slow one lol xx


----------



## Clairey

not been here since June guys, so apologies for that! I just came by to see how many December bambinos had landed, I was due on Sat (11th) but am not looking like starting naturally, still high, not engaged etc..... So I have until Tuesday then I'll be induced :-( hopefully be home for Santa  Any tips or advice on this (being induced not Santa...!) appreciated

Claire x


----------



## YoungNImum

mummyclo said:


> 2lb 7 is awfully small.....were they concerened at all?

yes but they said it could be a number of reasons
1.baby is two weeks behind in growth
2.it could be because im only 5ft and OH is 5'5 and we are just having a short baby which means it wont have put alot of weight on. 
They also mentioned that because i was 6lb 1oz and i was the bigger twin born and OH was only 6lb that this could be another factor.
I actually thought it sounded worse when he told me the second time because i asked the weight again, i thought id heard it wrong the first time he told me. But he did say the baby can double its weight in the last few weeks, which he hopes will be the case in my babies case.
They cant do anythign at this stage as im near the end, just have to wait it out and see what happens when baby is born :)


lozzy21 said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Also forgot to write baby is only 2lbs 7oz, but they hope he/she will put on alot more before being born, so im kinda hoping i go over my EDD now so baby has as much time inside me to put more weight on, ino its only 3 more days inside but its still something.
> 
> Those scans are not acurate at all, they said Niamh was 5lb8 at 33 weeks yet was born at 8lb 2 weeks later. There is no way she put on 3lb in 2 weeks so she was more than likely 7lb.Click to expand...

Im just going by what he said and wrote in my notes, like you say it could be totally wrong, which id be angry about but of course pleased at the same time, i couldnt believe it when he told me.


----------



## sammiwry

Courtney I reckon your lo will be around 5lb 9!


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Sammi at the moment it's like backache and period pains quite dull though at the moment not very strong and squeezing from inside my pelvis into my bum and all the way up my bump and it gets tighter and tighter then releases and the crampy pain eases
> 
> Ooo :-( I've got back pain and period pain but it's literally like a tightening from the top of my bikini line to above my belly button and certainly doesn't get tighter or move to anywhere else :-(
> 
> 
> I reckon by Sunday Ava will be hereClick to expand...

 :happydance: mustn't get too excited!! 

Everyone experiences labour different Sammi so don't rule it out just yet - keeping everything crossed for us!xx


----------



## YoungNImum

sammiwry said:


> Courtney I reckon your lo will be around 5lb 9!

Probz sammy, im pretty sure he/she wont be overly huge, anything from 5lb upwards would make me happy but who knows. :shrug:


----------



## sammiwry

True, they keep coming and going but when I do have them they are about every 20 mins :-( 

Going to have a jalfezi tonight for dinner I normally only eat kormas or tikkas so asked my dad for a hot curry that I should like and that's his recommendation or a dhanska?


----------



## sammiwry

YoungNImum said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Courtney I reckon your lo will be around 5lb 9!
> 
> Probz sammy, im pretty sure he/she wont be overly huge, anything from 5lb upwards would make me happy but who knows. :shrug:Click to expand...

No-one knows for certain until they are here! I was predicted by about 7 and a half pound and was closer to 9! My brother was predicted to be over 9lb and was 8lb 12 and also 12 days late!


----------



## Nessicle

Jalfrezi is a good choice from an Indian takeaway or restaurant but the home jar stuff isn't that strong


----------



## YoungNImum

sammiwry said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Courtney I reckon your lo will be around 5lb 9!
> 
> Probz sammy, im pretty sure he/she wont be overly huge, anything from 5lb upwards would make me happy but who knows. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> No-one knows for certain until they are here! I was predicted by about 7 and a half pound and was closer to 9! My brother was predicted to be over 9lb and was 8lb 12 and also 12 days late!Click to expand...

Yea like lozzy said aswell, they dont always get the weights correct, ill find out soon enough tho, and the hospital is the right place to be they will no what to do if there is any problems.


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Jalfrezi is a good choice from an Indian takeaway or restaurant but the home jar stuff isn't that strong

Ooo this is a takeaway jobby! No point trying jarred stuff for attempting to evict him!


----------



## Mizze

Clairey said:


> not been here since June guys, so apologies for that! I just came by to see how many December bambinos had landed, I was due on Sat (11th) but am not looking like starting naturally, still high, not engaged etc..... So I have until Tuesday then I'll be induced :-( hopefully be home for Santa  Any tips or advice on this (being induced not Santa...!) appreciated
> 
> Claire x

Cant help with tips im afraid but Fx and labour :dust: for you. 

Just had a text from a friend she was due on the 9th and is getting very fed up now - bless her. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Aw your poor friend Mizze! I can't imagine how fed up she is! 

Ooh sounds yummy Sammi! I'm just getting OH to make some dinner in case we end up at the hospital, ctx startin to feel slightly stronger...


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Aw your poor friend Mizze! I can't imagine how fed up she is!
> 
> Ooh sounds yummy Sammi! I'm just getting OH to make some dinner in case we end up at the hospital, ctx startin to feel slightly stronger...

Ooo I shall stick my phone on charge then!! I have to go pick it up as Dh rings it through it's the deal


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Aw your poor friend Mizze! I can't imagine how fed up she is!
> 
> Ooh sounds yummy Sammi! I'm just getting OH to make some dinner in case we end up at the hospital, ctx startin to feel slightly stronger...

Oooh Ness. Hope it keeps going!

Yes poor friend - interestingly she refused a sweep - dont know why but she must be getting closeish to an induction date

Can you refuse induction?? I imagine you can 

Mizze xx


----------



## Clairey

Mizze said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Aw your poor friend Mizze! I can't imagine how fed up she is!
> 
> Ooh sounds yummy Sammi! I'm just getting OH to make some dinner in case we end up at the hospital, ctx startin to feel slightly stronger...
> 
> Oooh Ness. Hope it keeps going!
> 
> Yes poor friend - interestingly she refused a sweep - dont know why but she must be getting closeish to an induction date
> 
> Can you refuse induction?? I imagine you can
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

Yes you can refuse it but wouldn't want to take the risk, they know best I'm sure! Admitedly the sweep wasn't the most pleasant thing in the world but neither is being the size of house with Christmas looming  Thanks for the labour dust, am trying EVERYTHING now.....!! Thought it was starting today but came to nothing :-( Still hope


----------



## Nessicle

I would imagine so Mizze though after a
Certain amount of time the placenta stops nourishing the baby so they don't like to let you go longer than 14 days

Yeah Sammi keep your phone charged ha ha 

Not saying anything on facebook though in case it all stops again x


----------



## sammiwry

That's fine ness, taken it off charge as I'm about to go and pick up dinner in about 5 mins and then I'll stick it on charge again to make sure I don't miss any texts!!


----------



## Nessicle

Enjoy your dinner Hun! Signing off now, any change I'll let you know but not had a contraction in about 25 mins now so reckon it's another false start! :(


----------



## sammiwry

Is a bloody show normally red blood?


----------



## lozzy21

I must say i do like a drink but dident touch a drop while i was pregnant. Iv had a drink once or twice but only a glass of wine so far. Im having a girls night in tomorrow night so im getting a bottle in and OH is going to get up with LO. The one good thing about combi feeding.


I recomend that every one goes out and gets a wrap for their LO's, i went xmas shopping today and put her in the wrap since the pram wont fit in MILs car and it was great with the crowds and walking round the shops. Only downside is you have to carry the shopping:rofl:


----------



## YoungNImum

Good luck ness xx


----------



## Nessicle

I think so Sammi mixed with snotty egg whitey discharge


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> I think so Sammi mixed with snotty egg whitey discharge

I didnt think to look. I just saw red and panicked! I've got a pad on, picked up dinner been to the loo and still wiping pink so will ring when I've finished dinner


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh good luck to you sammy maybe the start of something, good idea eating something before you ring incase they wont you to go up to the hospital, Fingers crossed for you and ness yay!


----------



## Tierney

Ooh gud luck sammi n ness x


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks girls! Theyve said to monitor it over the next hour and if there's any increase in blood or my waters go to ring them and I can go in to be assessed. I might as long as nothing changes leave it and go to the day assessment in the morning as the midwife on the phone said it sounds like my show but if I'm concerned at all to ring the delivery suite back and they'll have me go in to get checked out


----------



## Mincholada

Clairey said:


> not been here since June guys, so apologies for that! I just came by to see how many December bambinos had landed, I was due on Sat (11th) but am not looking like starting naturally, still high, not engaged etc..... So I have until Tuesday then I'll be induced :-( hopefully be home for Santa  Any tips or advice on this (being induced not Santa...!) appreciated
> 
> Claire x

hey claire!

i'm also left over from the 11th due date "crowd". nothing here either. only difference: i'd have to wait even longer to meet LO. if she's not here by tuesday, i have a biophysical exam done in the hospital and then i'm booked for another one on the 24th and 27th. wonder if my MW will have been right in the end. when i first met her and she asked for my due date and i said 11th, she said to tell everyone it's gonna be a new year's baby... i thought she was joking... but maybe, she has psychic powers!? :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

Hope it's your show Sammi! One of us deserves a baby this weekend! Everything stopped for me again feeling bloody fed up would rather not have this everyday then at least I can't be disappointed everyday! Glad I didnt say anything on FB I'd have felt a right plonka!! 

Glass of wine for me sod it!!


----------



## sammiwry

That's what the midwife from delivery reckons it is from what ive described, it's now just a pink discharge so unless anything happens during the night I'm gonna leave it and see how I feel in the morning an poss go to the day assessment to get checked over


----------



## bambikate

sammiwry said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Courtney I reckon your lo will be around 5lb 9!
> 
> Probz sammy, im pretty sure he/she wont be overly huge, anything from 5lb upwards would make me happy but who knows. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> No-one knows for certain until they are here! I was predicted by about 7 and a half pound and was closer to 9! My brother was predicted to be over 9lb and was 8lb 12 and also 12 days late!Click to expand...

I had a scan at 28 weeks pregnant and got predicted 8lbs and my baby was 10lb 8 1/2oz!!! No where near! 

I'm sure baby will be fine hunni xx


----------



## bambikate

I wanna be next!!!!! lol good luck ness and sammi xx


----------



## sammiwry

Haha bambikate, that was my predicted birth weight, but least it was 21 years ago and not drastically far out, but I know what you mean! 

I'm in bed about to try and get as much sleep as I can. Think Dh is a bit excited bless him!!


----------



## Xaviersmom

lozzy21 said:


> I must say i do like a drink but dident touch a drop while i was pregnant. Iv had a drink once or twice but only a glass of wine so far. Im having a girls night in tomorrow night so im getting a bottle in and OH is going to get up with LO. The one good thing about combi feeding.
> 
> 
> I recomend that every one goes out and gets a wrap for their LO's, i went xmas shopping today and put her in the wrap since the pram wont fit in MILs car and it was great with the crowds and walking round the shops. Only downside is you have to carry the shopping:rofl:

I LOVE my wrap! LO likes the snuggles and with the wrap, people won't try to touch the baby.


----------



## lozzy21

Xaviersmom said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I must say i do like a drink but dident touch a drop while i was pregnant. Iv had a drink once or twice but only a glass of wine so far. Im having a girls night in tomorrow night so im getting a bottle in and OH is going to get up with LO. The one good thing about combi feeding.
> 
> 
> I recomend that every one goes out and gets a wrap for their LO's, i went xmas shopping today and put her in the wrap since the pram wont fit in MILs car and it was great with the crowds and walking round the shops. Only downside is you have to carry the shopping:rofl:
> 
> I LOVE my wrap! LO likes the snuggles and with the wrap, people won't try to touch the baby.Click to expand...

I noticed that, with their heads so close to your boobs who would?


----------



## Xaviersmom

I hate it when strangers touch my baby.. so I use the wrap all the time. 

I love having a laptop... I have almost mastered nursing LO with my computer on my lap :) This way, I can read up on you ladies while LO is getting her feed on. The one handed typing isn't quite there yet, but I have lots of time to practice. 

So..LO has been home from the hospital for almost 5 weeks now (OMG) and I stopped pumping just after she got home.. I had a bunch stored in the freezer. I am finally almost out of my back stock. DH has been taking a late night feed every couple days to help me get some sleep. I need to start pumping again.. especially if I plan on going out to dinner for New Years. I'd like to be able to have a couple drinks with dinner without feeling too guilty :)

Lozzy was it you talking about not eating/drinking enough? I keep 2 bottles of water and some crackers on a table next to where I nurse her. I have a couple packs of crackers with peanut butter near by as well. I have a glider rocker with a foot stool and a snuggly blanket to do my nursing in. With my legs up, I can place my snacks or laptop just beyond LO.

I love multi tasking :D


----------



## Nessicle

Sammi hope all is ok for you and something happens! I had to get up got backache again ugh well officially overdue today lol! 

I've decided not to time any contractions or remotely get excited til I'm shouting in agony I just refuse to believe its gonna happen!


----------



## Mincholada

HE'S AN IDIOT! HE'S AN IDIOT! HE'S AN IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

aaaaaargh! sorry for the rant, but i'm feeling like hitting something otherwise & i don't want to hurt myself. 

so, this morning FOB apparently drove by the apartment and left a gift bag with 4 newborn size outfits (2 of them that say something about "daddy loves me" and "my heart belongs to daddy") in front of the door. he then informed me by text message and e-mail about this bag and wrote again to let him know what i need... i kinda thought it's supposed to be another sign of him coming around.

well, since i've been really frustrated about not progressing birth wise & having this new worry of costs for the hospital exams, i finally wrote him "a book" on my worries - not having the money to stay home more than 2 weeks after baby, due to him not having paid half of birth center costs, not having healed properly by then, not being able to express at work therefore not being able to keep milk supply up and and and.... not even talking about how it'll feel to leave my 2 week old baby behind... WTF!!!!!!!

i didn't accuse him of anything, just basically stated my worries, even let him know the hospital exam days and just generally stated that i would have at least a little less worries if i had the $2.000.- in my bank account, that i would have, if everything had gone according to how it was planned in the beginning.

well, to that "book" e-mail he didn't reply, but an hour ago, he had as his google-mail status that he's headed out to get some wine and now he put his status to "chatting with a hottie"

WHAT AN IDIOT!

i sooooo feel like texting him something about that. it's not like i could lose something over being bitchy.

grrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Mizze

Sammi - hope this is the start of something for you!! 




Nessicle said:


> Hope it's your show Sammi! One of us deserves a baby this weekend! Everything stopped for me again feeling bloody fed up would rather not have this everyday then at least I can't be disappointed everyday! Glad I didnt say anything on FB I'd have felt a right plonka!!
> 
> Glass of wine for me sod it!!

Aw Ness - bless. Sorry for you being overdue. 



Xaviersmom said:


> I hate it when strangers touch my baby.. so I use the wrap all the time.
> 
> I love having a laptop... I have almost mastered nursing LO with my computer on my lap :) This way, I can read up on you ladies while LO is getting her feed on. The one handed typing isn't quite there yet, but I have lots of time to practice.
> 
> So..LO has been home from the hospital for almost 5 weeks now (OMG) and I stopped pumping just after she got home.. I had a bunch stored in the freezer. I am finally almost out of my back stock. DH has been taking a late night feed every couple days to help me get some sleep. I need to start pumping again.. especially if I plan on going out to dinner for New Years. I'd like to be able to have a couple drinks with dinner without feeling too guilty :)
> 
> Lozzy was it you talking about not eating/drinking enough? I keep 2 bottles of water and some crackers on a table next to where I nurse her. I have a couple packs of crackers with peanut butter near by as well. I have a glider rocker with a foot stool and a snuggly blanket to do my nursing in. With my legs up, I can place my snacks or laptop just beyond LO.
> 
> I love multi tasking :D

OMG - Cannot believe how old Juliet is!! Wow. Also major respect on being so organised. I had forgotten a bit about a wrap but really need to have a proper think about it again and get one. 



Mincholada said:


> HE'S AN IDIOT! HE'S AN IDIOT! HE'S AN IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> aaaaaargh! sorry for the rant, but i'm feeling like hitting something otherwise & i don't want to hurt myself.
> 
> so, this morning FOB apparently drove by the apartment and left a gift bag with 4 newborn size outfits (2 of them that say something about "daddy loves me" and "my heart belongs to daddy") in front of the door. he then informed me by text message and e-mail about this bag and wrote again to let him know what i need... i kinda thought it's supposed to be another sign of him coming around.
> 
> well, since i've been really frustrated about not progressing birth wise & having this new worry of costs for the hospital exams, i finally wrote him "a book" on my worries - not having the money to stay home more than 2 weeks after baby, due to him not having paid half of birth center costs, not having healed properly by then, not being able to express at work therefore not being able to keep milk supply up and and and.... not even talking about how it'll feel to leave my 2 week old baby behind... WTF!!!!!!!
> 
> i didn't accuse him of anything, just basically stated my worries, even let him know the hospital exam days and just generally stated that i would have at least a little less worries if i had the $2.000.- in my bank account, that i would have, if everything had gone according to how it was planned in the beginning.
> 
> well, to that "book" e-mail he didn't reply, but an hour ago, he had as his google-mail status that he's headed out to get some wine and now he put his status to "chatting with a hottie"
> 
> WHAT AN IDIOT!
> 
> i sooooo feel like texting him something about that. it's not like i could lose something over being bitchy.
> 
> grrrrrrrrrr!

Aw Minch - id have been hitting the hardware shops for a nice big axe by now, dont mess with the pregnant woman... 

What an idiot. :growlmad::growlmad:

:hugs::hugs: Sorry we cant be of more help.

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Bah its 4am I cant sleep, DH is snoring so I have removed myself in case I accidentally strangle him :blush: The lights fuse has blown so I cant read and the heartburn has kicked off 

BAH!!!!!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mincholada

thanks mizze!!!! :hugs:

i DID send him something in response to that, couldn't withstand and he got all apologetic and that he only put that up there as some random shit... yeah right, whatever! i had me a good cry (not even that brought on labor! :dohh:) and when i came back to the computer he was all "worried" because i was gone for several minutes and asked if he should come over....

yeah sure, if you wanna be axed!? :muaha: mizze's idea... :haha: :blush:

haven't seen him since 2. september, certainly don't need to see him when i just had a hormonal cry with 41 weeks pregnant! not pretty! :ninja:


that's the one good thing about being on my own, btw! NOBODY THAT SNORES in my ear. i feel your pain ;) hope you get some nap-time later on!!!

well, officially one week over due in 15 minutes over here. chances of my parents actually meeting LO are getting quite small... well, 4 more days of trying to evict that madame!


----------



## mummyclo

YEY!! Its snowing and im not in hospital! :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks girls! Woken up to period pain and back pain and tmi when I wipe it's still brown tinged so reckon in a little while when I get up properly I'll ring the day assessment unit.

My mate from work is apparantly in labour but baby is breech, knew shed have her baby before me :-(


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> YEY!! Its snowing and im not in hospital! :happydance:

Noo I don't want it to keep snowing we never went and got the new battery for the clio :-(


----------



## Nessicle

Sammi it's still looking way better for you than me I think Madden will be here by Monday! 

I had nothing in the night but starts with some cervix pain - not like earlier in the week but more tolerable - and some really strong tightenings that feel pressured in my bum but nothing painful! 

OH Is really annoying me at the moment too he keeps trying to be funny by insulting me and I'm not only crying all the time but I'm so irritable when will he learn?! Glad he's off to work today! 

I also look awful atm my face is so puffy and drained and i feel like a whale never felt so unattractive! 

Aw Minch what an arsehole I seriously don't know how youre coping he doesn't deserve to be called Daddy by the sounds of it!x


----------



## Nessicle

We've got a light layer of snow but hoping that's all we get I hate the stuff! 

Mizze I'm so glad my OH doesnt snore - he does steal the sheets constantly though and he'd switched the heating timer off this morning so it's soo cold!


----------



## Nut_Shake

I have come to the conclusion that I will never sleep again. By the time one is fed, winded, changed and settled, the other one starts up. I'm so exhausted, they especially take AGES to settle at night which is so bloody difficult when its cold and dark and you just want to stay asleep in your warm bed! 
Rant over.

Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

It must be extra hard with two Nat but you will get into a quicker and easier routine soon enough :hugs:Xx


----------



## sammiwry

Ness I reckon if he's gonna arrive without being induced it'll be Monday have thought it for a few weeks now. We shall see.


----------



## Nessicle

I just hope we go into labour soon I'm so sick of thinking 'this is it' and to have contractions 10 mins apart for it all to stop! I'd rather have no symptoms than all this teasing it's soul destroying! Can't wait for that damn sweep!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> I just hope we go into labour soon I'm so sick of thinking 'this is it' and to have contractions 10 mins apart for it all to stop! I'd rather have no symptoms than all this teasing it's soul destroying! Can't wait for that damn sweep!

Likewise! My mum reckons I'll wait til there's 4 inches of snow and then go into labour


----------



## Nessicle

That would be sods law lol I just don't feel like I'll ever give birth I know it's silly cos I'm only 1 day over bit I've struggled so much these past few weeks with sleep and pain and then being housebound cos of the snow from 35 weeks I've only left house 3'times! I'm going to get OH to take me to Matalan this afternoon, buy some baby stuff and something nice to wear for once she's here! It's only down the road so not far to go if I've had enough x


----------



## sammiwry

I know what you mean, I haven't left the house much either cos of the snow, my car dying and the SPD. I just hope I start to get something more over the weekend.
You think your oh will take you to matalan?


----------



## EffyKat

I'd just like to announce the birth of my beautiful prince. He was born on 16th December at 7am weighing in at 6pounds and 13ounces. 10 days early :D


----------



## sammiwry

EffyKat said:


> I'd just like to announce the birth of my beautiful prince. He was born on 16th December at 7am weighing in at 6pounds and 13ounces. 10 days early :D

Congrats!!


----------



## Mizze

mummyclo said:


> YEY!! Its snowing and im not in hospital! :happydance:

No No No!!! No snow until we had our babies! 



Nessicle said:


> We've got a light layer of snow but hoping that's all we get I hate the stuff!
> 
> Mizze I'm so glad my OH doesnt snore - he does steal the sheets constantly though and he'd switched the heating timer off this morning so it's soo cold!

Ness he only does it when he has a cold and to be fair last night I heard every tiny sniffle and had NO patience!



Nut_Shake said:


> I have come to the conclusion that I will never sleep again. By the time one is fed, winded, changed and settled, the other one starts up. I'm so exhausted, they especially take AGES to settle at night which is so bloody difficult when its cold and dark and you just want to stay asleep in your warm bed!
> Rant over.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok xxxx

Hello hon! I know its so hard my Mum always said so but it will get better soon. :hugs:




EffyKat said:


> I'd just like to announce the birth of my beautiful prince. He was born on 16th December at 7am weighing in at 6pounds and 13ounces. 10 days early :D

:wohoo: 

Congratulations EffyKat. 

Not happy about the snow - Sammi apparently its about to hit you around now or probably already has. We got away with only a couple of inches last night - basically enough to replace what thawed yesterday which means another day in hte house for me - am going stir crazy already. Am going to send DH to the local shopping precint later before I kill him or he kills me to get some bits. We were supposed to have had all our snow but now the forecast says more for Monday - I hope not. I cant get out and I HATE that. Hmmmm not in a good mood again

Minch - hope youn have a good day and your little girl decides she wants out! 

Went back to bed - just got up so feel a bit human but need just to walk round the garden or something for fresh air!!!! Feel like I cant breathe. :dohh:

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze we've had about an inch and half since 8 this morning and it's still going strong :-(


----------



## GoogilyBear

when they say you have torn, and its a 3rd degree tear.. what do they mean? that its torn quite badly?

how do they define a bad tear?


----------



## Mizze

Im not sure of the exact definations Googli but yes there are I think 1st,2nd and 3rd degree tear's with 3rd being the most severe of the three -dont know whether there is a 4th etc 

Mizze x


----------



## sammiwry

I thought it was only 1st, 2nd, 3rd. If you google it you could probably find out how they classify them, however I'd rather not worry myself about it


----------



## Pixxie

I think its 1st it just tissue, 2nd is muscle and 3rd is right through. My midwife was trying to explain to me but I was a bit distracted being stitched up :haha: 

Im also having a go at one handed typing and feeding :roll: xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah Sammi were going now - got cervix pain again and feel a bit crampy maybe a little trek out will get something going worth a shot!


----------



## mrsbling

WOW 49 babies :) Congratulations to you all :thumbup:

We have loads of snow today, and we were supposed to be going to register Eloise's birth but had to rearrange. But the midwife has now signed me off to be able to drive, so I can at least get out and about now (when the snow decides to leave) :happydance: x

Hopefully there will be a few more babies born this weekend - hopefully avoiding the snow though! x


----------



## rjb

oops sorry. baby was actaully born 12-14, i just took a while to update!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Yeah Sammi were going now - got cervix pain again and feel a bit crampy maybe a little trek out will get something going worth a shot!

Woo! Enjoy! Hope it starts something off!!

I've got period pain and back ache, paracetamol and a bath haven't eased it and the woman at day assessment wasn't helpful so just trying to take my mind off of it


----------



## Nessicle

Aw maybe just a case of waiting for something to happen then Sammi it's frustrating but reckon you're closer than I am x

Went to Matalan my back is killing and got loads of pelvic pressure from ava's head but who knows it might trigger something off! Got myself some knew slippers and amsize 14 hoodie to come home from hospital in, some masive knickers lol


----------



## Tierney

Does anyone still listen to baby on their dopplers? If the heartbeat is really low like just above the pubic bone but to the right does this mean that baby is getting engaged? I haven't got a midwife appointment until Thursday and last week at my midwife appointment babies heartbeat was near my belly button but to the right still & the midwife just said that baby was heading in the right direction but didn't give me any specifics x


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah that sounds about right Tierney! Ava's heart beat can be found
Low on the left everytime and she's engaged :flower:


----------



## xkirstyx

im hoooooooome :D not caught up yet hope ur all ok how is ness? anyone eles had baby yet?


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Yeah that sounds about right Tierney! Ava's heart beat can be found
> Low on the left everytime and she's engaged :flower:

Ditto this with madden, his is found in the same place


----------



## Tierney

Thanks Girls its nice to know babys in the right place x

Congrats again Kirsty, hope you and baby are well! 

I think next will be either Ness or Sammi x


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Kirsty glad youre home! Emily is gorgeous! not much to report here hun! Keep stopping and starting and still having occasional cervix pain but that's about it. Glad I still have my sweep booked in for Monday! Hoping it works! 

Xx


----------



## Nessicle

I think Sammi will be next as she's had her bloody show


----------



## xkirstyx

aw ness was hoping to come back to you being in full on labour! hopefully it wont be to long for you hun :) 

going to upload more pics on fb :D xxx


----------



## sammiwry

I still Ava will make her appearance first albeit poss only by a few hours!


----------



## Mizze

Lovely photos of Emily!! 

Mizze xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Lovely photos of Emily on Facebook Kirsty!!


----------



## ducky1502

Sammi my bloody show started the day before contractioms and 2 days before he was actually born. Hope this is it for u!!


----------



## Nessicle

We have lazy babies Sammi! 

Kirsty seen the piccies Emily is gorgeous! Lol I knew I wouldn't be in fullnon labour by now bloody just my luck! Feeling crampy and strong BH's but that's about it ugh!


----------



## sammiwry

ducky1502 said:


> Sammi my bloody show started the day before contractioms and 2 days before he was actually born. Hope this is it for u!!

My bloody show has lasted almost a day with no contractions that I can tell :-( just want him to get a move on now before the snow gets bad


----------



## Kerrieann

Evening ladies :hi: i really miss coming on and reading all the posts and chatting but i just dont get the time anymore :nope: I try my best to keep up to date with new mummy's tho :hug:

Congrats to kirsty and effycat, gorgeous babies :happydance: :yipee:

Sammi and ness it sounds likie you will both be having ur bubbas very very soon :happydance: 

Hope everyone starts soon too, its horrible waiting and especially with christmas nearly here too :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Kerrieann

Sammi i had my bloody show on the wed and had Jude on the thurs, my show was brown colour and lasted all day!


----------



## Mizze

Not having the best day - feel sooooooooo fed up. Just of everything. I am so sick of the heartburn, and insomnia and consequent tiredness and NOT going outside - Arrrgh!!! I know its only been a few days but its driving me crazy. 

Have told DH he is walking me round the close tomorrow come what may. 

Sorry just had to have a rant - dont feel like doing anything, but have packed a few pressies. 

Bleugh. Really need to cheer myself up or snap out of it. Had a nap this afternoon which helped a bit but GOD im in need of some fresh air. 

Hi Kerri :wave:

Sammi and Ness - wont be long for either of you im thinking! Sammi did you get your transportation sorted? 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

If the snow gets worse so we can't use the BMW, Dhs friend has said he will us, failing that he can get a lannie from work. Annoying as it is not having the Clio it's not going to be much use in deep snow. 

Kerrie im still having brown tinged discharge now 24 hours later, just hoping it starts soon!


----------



## louise1302

hey bump buddy not long now :hugs:

i cant stop looking at Oscar and i cant believe hes here already. hes so good he only opens his eyes for 10 mins a day but thats usually around 11pm so we usually end up cosleeping for the first half of the night 

all the new babies are totally gorgeous i cant believe how fast the pregnancies went but Ozzie is definitely my last .the birth was pretty awful and i blacked out as i pushed him out(all of one push albeit involuntary lol) so i remember nothing - will post a birth story at some point but there are a few blanks and it was pretty traumatic as he was so fast they didnt have gloves on and had to let him 'fall' onto the bed, he was in shock and refused to breathe for a while but when he did oh how he screamed haha

hopefully have a proper catchup soon xx


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> If the snow gets worse so we can't use the BMW, Dhs friend has said he will us, failing that he can get a lannie from work. Annoying as it is not having the Clio it's not going to be much use in deep snow.
> 
> Kerrie im still having brown tinged discharge now 24 hours later, just hoping it starts soon!

Good that you have a contingency plan. :thumbup: Im sure it wont be long now. 



louise1302 said:


> hey bump buddy not long now :hugs:
> 
> i cant stop looking at Oscar and i cant believe hes here already. hes so good he only opens his eyes for 10 mins a day but thats usually around 11pm so we usually end up cosleeping for the first half of the night
> 
> all the new babies are totally gorgeous i cant believe how fast the pregnancies went but Ozzie is definitely my last .the birth was pretty awful and i blacked out as i pushed him out(all of one push albeit involuntary lol) so i remember nothing - will post a birth story at some point but there are a few blanks and it was pretty traumatic as he was so fast they didnt have gloves on and had to let him 'fall' onto the bed, he was in shock and refused to breathe for a while but when he did oh how he screamed haha
> 
> hopefully have a proper catchup soon xx

Hey hon!! Lovely to see you on here - we have had some lovely looking babies havent we! Including your gorgeous boy. 

I didnt realise your labour was so traumatic. :hugs: 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Soooo tired, between baby and a pissed OH i got no sleep last night.

Hope every one is ok


----------



## Nessicle

I haven't had any bloody show only my mucus plug no brown discharge or anything! 

Mizze it sucks i know how you feel :hugs: I'm so exhausted from 2 hours sleep a night for the last two months and so big and uncomfortable!!!! Can't wait for this baby to come out now! 

I hope this sweep gets me going but knowing my luck I'll go to 42'weeks :cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

ness just remember not everyone has a show or even lose their plug, i didnt with my first, the only early signs i had was all the contractions x


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Kerrie :flower: I feel better knowing that! Mw said i was 1cm on weds I really hope ive dilated more! Suppose that's a good sign something is happening!


----------



## WILSMUM

hey all!

i didn't have a show with Wil until after my waters broke.


----------



## xkirstyx

ness i wouldnt worry about having a show hun and i defo think u will go soon!


----------



## lolly25

Hi hun can you update me please, gorgeous baby Eva arrived 9th december thanks x x :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Thats really reassuring thanks girls :flower:'

I just had a hot bath as the Mw told me to have lots but think it might have been a bit too hot slightly...will Ava be ok? She's moved since and her hb is fine on doppler...


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Thats really reassuring thanks girls :flower:'
> 
> I just had a hot bath as the Mw told me to have lots but think it might have been a bit too hot slightly...will Ava be ok? She's moved since and her hb is fine on doppler...

She should be ness, I have a habit of making the bath too hot because if stupid taps not keeping the water how you set it and Maddens still moving around like crazy


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Sammi! 

How you feeling? Any twinges?


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Thanks Sammi!
> 
> How you feeling? Any twinges?

No change still got back pain and period pain but nothing else :-( you?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Nessicle said:


> Thats really reassuring thanks girls :flower:'
> 
> I just had a hot bath as the Mw told me to have lots but think it might have been a bit too hot slightly...will Ava be ok? She's moved since and her hb is fine on doppler...

When my waters broke the midwife on the antenatal ward ran me a seriously hot bath and gave me a hot towel to put over my bump, it was so lovely after months of tepid baths.

My Mum said that back in the day hot baths were the main recommendation for getting things going :flower:


----------



## Nut_Shake

I feel like a shit bag :(

I can't keep up with what's going on with everyone on here anymore! I'm sorry xxxx These babies are sucking me dry at the moment! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmyDra

AmeliePoulain said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Thats really reassuring thanks girls :flower:'
> 
> I just had a hot bath as the Mw told me to have lots but think it might have been a bit too hot slightly...will Ava be ok? She's moved since and her hb is fine on doppler...
> 
> When my waters broke the midwife on the antenatal ward ran me a seriously hot bath and gave me a hot towel to put over my bump, it was so lovely after months of tepid baths.
> 
> My Mum said that back in the day hot baths were the main recommendation for getting things going :flower:Click to expand...

About to have a bath now - have let it cool down a bit but that has really reassured me about the temps of some of my baths.


----------



## sammiwry

In short nat, me, ness, Jenny, Mizze, NImum and Googily are still here :/(


----------



## Nut_Shake

sammiwry said:


> In short nat, me, ness, Jenny, Mizze, NImum and Googily are still here :/(

Ahhh you guys! Sending loads of hugs xxxxxxxxxx I know now what people meant when they said 'Get your sleep in now'. Although i know how uncomfortable it is to sleep at the end of your pregnancy. Even though i wasnt sleeping i still rested somewhat! My how i miss just resting in bed!

So just enjoy that part for now, lol. Not long for you guys to go now, very soon your little cuties will be here! Promise you will forget all of this waiting when they finally arrive! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Amelie! I've been taking hot baths everyday more or less to try soften my cervix on recommendation of the midwife but was worried it was too hot lol

Thanks Nat I can't even get comfy resting lol and just sitting around all day gives me pain and awful anxiety just want something to happen! 

Can't imagine how uncomfy it was carrying twins but for a single pregnancy 40 weeks is horrendously uncomfy :( 

Xxx


----------



## Mincholada

Nut_Shake said:


> Ahhh you guys! Sending loads of hugs xxxxxxxxxx I know now what people meant when they said 'Get your sleep in now'. Although i know how uncomfortable it is to sleep at the end of your pregnancy. Even though i wasnt sleeping i still rested somewhat! My how i miss just resting in bed!

seeeee, i think i'm just faking pregnancy! i sleep just fine! i got 6h stretches last night without interruption. apparently baby (if there's one in there lol) moved away from my bladder, so i only had to get up once to wee instead of every 2-3 hours like before... but even then i was sleeping fine those 2-3 hours.

so basically last night i slept 6h and another like 5h and then i got up for an hour and decided since it was raining it wasn't worth it and went back to bed for another 2 hours... :) it's not like the walking or bouncing for hours did anything, so i might as well just lie in bed. :thumbup:

i definitely can't say i'm not getting enough rest. maybe god is preparing me for something????? like her NEVER going to sleep!? haha, hope not! i'll go mental and move back to germany and let the government pay for me instead of fighting it out over here.

baaaaaby, come on out!!! 

apparently there are no 41 week ladies out there. no one answered to my 3rd tri thread or they're just staying offline, coz all the baby news on there are getting old. how come soooo many go early when according to midwife and "studies" most first moms go over?????????? argh!

well, overachiever baby in here! if she'll be like that in school, i promise, i won't ever complain again!!!!!!


----------



## Mincholada

lolly25 said:


> Hi hun can you update me please, gorgeous baby Eva arrived 9th december thanks x x :happydance::happydance:

congrats on eva!!!!!!! the 9th is a great birth date :)


----------



## Nessicle

Minch most people on here are in the uk so theyre probably just offline :) 

I can believe how much sleep you get I sleep in 2 hour segments and then up 3"4 hours and even those two hours I'm up 2-3 times to pee! I haven't had a good nights sleep since before i was pregnant! 

I've had to get up with bad stingy cervix pain again OUCH! Pleas stop grinding your head Ava it hurts!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

Jenny, ness and sammi just wanna give u all a huge hug :hugs: you are all doing sooooooo well! ur gorgeous babies will be with you soon :dust:


QUESTION FOR 2ND TIME MUMMYS

did ur afterpain feel like contractions? im so sore :(


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
Hope you are all well and the babies are coming!!!
I can't seem to keep up with you lot either ! everytime I log on there is about 45 pages to read through LOL :)
So I am sorry if i miss big news etc... but I am thinking of you all :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## ducky1502

I feel so behind... Struggle to keep up on here, hardly post. Havent even done a birth story yet! I cant believe how much my life has changed in just over a wk. U quickly forget about being pregnant. 

Hope you are all well! Xx


----------



## Tierney

sammiwry said:


> In short nat, me, ness, Jenny, Mizze, NImum and Googily are still here :/(


Dont forget me, I'm still here aswell, hopefully not for too long :flower:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hello December Dreamers

I am so so so sorry that I haven't been on before now. I had completely forgotten how demanding a newborn is!!! 

I haven't read back so don't know whether you have been updated from my facebook page but I will try and upload a photo anyway!!


Rosie Mae was born by elective section on 14th December. She is now 5 days old!! :cloud9: She was 6lb 9oz!!! I knew she was going to be small because she kept changing position in my belly all the time. Even though I had elected for c section - it was a majorily good decision because she actually came out breech!!! I will do a birth story but will warn you that it wasn't good however she is worth every ounce of pain.

I have been struggling alot tbh. Her feeding is so random and up until this morning she would NOT let me put her down so she has been sleeping with me too which the midwives have advised me against but if it's the only way Rosie and I get sleep then I don't know what else I can do. :shrug:

Congrats to all the dreamers who have had their babies since Tuesday. Good luck to those in labour and sending big fat hugs to those who are waiting for labour to start.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mizze

lolly25 said:


> Hi hun can you update me please, gorgeous baby Eva arrived 9th december thanks x x :happydance::happydance:

Congratulations Lolly!! Lovely name. 



Nut_Shake said:


> I feel like a shit bag :(
> 
> I can't keep up with what's going on with everyone on here anymore! I'm sorry xxxx These babies are sucking me dry at the moment! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs: Sammi brought you up to speed I think! 

Minch - really good you are getting lots of sleep! Am jealous. 



wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> Hope you are all well and the babies are coming!!!
> I can't seem to keep up with you lot either ! everytime I log on there is about 45 pages to read through LOL :)
> So I am sorry if i miss big news etc... but I am thinking of you all :hugs:
> 
> xxxxx

Hey hon, how are you feeling? How is Noah doing?

Hmmmmm - Very very icy road might not make it out today after all - buggerit! Sky looks FULL of snow but it isnt thankfully snowing. 

Better night last night thank goodness. :happydance: So I feel more human.

Just been chatting to my Mum - she didnt get her bloody show until she was in labour in fact she said she had no signs at all until she woke around 6am the morning I was born and thought - oooh -this is it. :happydance: 

She also said Me and the waters came out in one big whooosh. My sisters waters also went really late - in fact they broke her waters with her first and there was about a 10 minute delay between waters and baby with her second. 

But them my Mum had the best labour ever she swears blind the pains were no worse than period pains and that she had no pain relief.... Hmmm not sure it that helps or not! Want a labour like that but expect it probably wasnt quite that easy......


Mizze x


----------



## Tierney

Congrats Butterfly she's gorgeous! x


----------



## Mizze

- Butterfly - said:


> Hello December Dreamers
> 
> I am so so so sorry that I haven't been on before now. I had completely forgotten how demanding a newborn is!!!
> 
> I haven't read back so don't know whether you have been updated from my facebook page but I will try and upload a photo anyway!!
> View attachment 147758
> 
> 
> Rosie Mae was born by elective section on 14th December. She is now 5 days old!! :cloud9: She was 6lb 9oz!!! I knew she was going to be small because she kept changing position in my belly all the time. Even though I had elected for c section - it was a majorily good decision because she actually came out breech!!! I will do a birth story but will warn you that it wasn't good however she is worth every ounce of pain.
> 
> I have been struggling alot tbh. Her feeding is so random and up until this morning she would NOT let me put her down so she has been sleeping with me too which the midwives have advised me against but if it's the only way Rosie and I get sleep then I don't know what else I can do. :shrug:
> 
> Congrats to all the dreamers who have had their babies since Tuesday. Good luck to those in labour and sending big fat hugs to those who are waiting for labour to start.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


Hey :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :kiss::kiss:

Lovely to see you hon, and picture of Rosie - who is gorgeous. Sorry you are so exhausted - completely agree on the sleep- what else are you to do. How are you finding the feeding?

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls thanks for popping in and thinking of us all xx you're all doing great with your new bubs!! 

Butterfly Rosie is gorgeous xx

I'm really struggling today I'm so tired I've had practically no sleep and Oh is being a total Pratt, I'm sat upstairs sobbing and he doesn't care :( I'm so quiet in the night when he's asleep o tiptoe around and he's like a bulk in a china shop when I come back to bed to try get some sleep. Then he's shouting and laughing getting the cat to jump around everywhere and I can hear everything. Then when I break down in tears and he asks me what's wrong and I tell him he walks away in a strop and tells me to get a grip. All I wanted was a few hours sleep he's so selfish sometimes / if I go into labour where the hell am I gonna get the energy from?! 

The cat gets treated so much better :cry:


----------



## mummyclo

Rosie is so beautiful!! Gah i am so tired...i dont cope well with broken sleep it seems! :(
So much so ive started expressing as wll so oh can do a night feed!
I am like a feeding, pumping machine at the mo!
Hope your all ok! :dust: for those still waiting!


----------



## WILSMUM

- Butterfly - said:


> Hello December Dreamers
> 
> I am so so so sorry that I haven't been on before now. I had completely forgotten how demanding a newborn is!!!
> 
> I haven't read back so don't know whether you have been updated from my facebook page but I will try and upload a photo anyway!!
> View attachment 147758
> 
> 
> Rosie Mae was born by elective section on 14th December. She is now 5 days old!! :cloud9: She was 6lb 9oz!!! I knew she was going to be small because she kept changing position in my belly all the time. Even though I had elected for c section - it was a majorily good decision because she actually came out breech!!! I will do a birth story but will warn you that it wasn't good however she is worth every ounce of pain.
> 
> I have been struggling alot tbh. Her feeding is so random and up until this morning she would NOT let me put her down so she has been sleeping with me too which the midwives have advised me against but if it's the only way Rosie and I get sleep then I don't know what else I can do. :shrug:
> 
> Congrats to all the dreamers who have had their babies since Tuesday. Good luck to those in labour and sending big fat hugs to those who are waiting for labour to start.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hey hun good to c u - rosie is gorgeous!
as much as people seem to think a c-section is the easy option it really isn't - i didn't enjoy the experience tbh - my bp kept dropping due to the spinal which had me retchingm, feeling hot and faint, then ailsa got stuck so i had excessive pushing and pulling, and then i started bleeding excessively so had the whole team in super efficent mode trying to find and stop the bleed!!! and all that before u get to how much it hurts to move, cough, sneeze or blow yr nose for the next week or so!!!
and i know how u feel with the hole not being able to put her down thing my first was like that, thankfully he would sleep in his basket at night but during the day he was completely unsettled and i couldn't do anything but sit and hold him! one piece of advice i would give u is to get out to baby groups as much as u can - staring at the same 4 walls with a newborn that won't let u put them down is soul destroying!
if theres any advice or anything u want to talk about hun please just pm me :hug: and i promise she will settle, u will get into a routine and it will get easier :hug:

excuse the poor typing - i'm trying to do this one hande while feeding ailsa!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Tierney said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> In short nat, me, ness, Jenny, Mizze, NImum and Googily are still here :/(
> 
> 
> Dont forget me, I'm still here aswell, hopefully not for too long :flower:Click to expand...

Sorry :-(



Well I slept ok from 10 til 3, went to the loo and when I got in bed had the most horrendous pain in my bikini area and struggled to get comfy so had bitty sleep until about 7 when Dh got me some painkillers. And then my mum text me at 9 to see if I was awake :-( the pain has eased off now but having what I think are weak contractions :-s


----------



## mummyclo

Awww Sammi, you should really try and take your mind off it. Is there anything you can do like watch a good film...so your not thinking about it the whole time?
It must be rubbish just waiting around for baby to come :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

mummyclo said:


> Awww Sammi, you should really try and take your mind off it. Is there anything you can do like watch a good film...so your not thinking about it the whole time?
> It must be rubbish just waiting around for baby to come :hugs:

Im watching tv now but earlier I didn't want to leave bed incase anything happened


----------



## Xaviersmom

xkirstyx said:


> QUESTION FOR 2ND TIME MUMMYS
> 
> did ur afterpain feel like contractions? im so sore :(

Kirsty, are you nursing? For the first couple weeks after J was born, everytime I nursed and sometimes even just held her, my uterus contracted like mad! They say its the body going back to the way it was. DS was born almost 13 years ago, so I really don't remember the first time around.


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh butterfly :) what a cutie! 
And I know what you mean about the section :hugs: and noah is the same..hates to be put down to sleep, day or night... but I just do, but end up not getting enough sleep :( and at least once during the night, I let him sleep on my chest. Otherwise, I will never sleep LOL :)

xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Sammi I hope things progress for you :flower: feeling really crampy myself and got stabbing pains in my cervix again probably won't turn in to anything though


----------



## Xaviersmom

- Butterfly - said:


> Hello December Dreamers
> 
> I am so so so sorry that I haven't been on before now. I had completely forgotten how demanding a newborn is!!!
> 
> I haven't read back so don't know whether you have been updated from my facebook page but I will try and upload a photo anyway!!
> View attachment 147758
> 
> 
> Rosie Mae was born by elective section on 14th December. She is now 5 days old!! :cloud9: She was 6lb 9oz!!! I knew she was going to be small because she kept changing position in my belly all the time. Even though I had elected for c section - it was a majorily good decision because she actually came out breech!!! I will do a birth story but will warn you that it wasn't good however she is worth every ounce of pain.
> 
> I have been struggling alot tbh. Her feeding is so random and up until this morning she would NOT let me put her down so she has been sleeping with me too which the midwives have advised me against but if it's the only way Rosie and I get sleep then I don't know what else I can do. :shrug:
> 
> Congrats to all the dreamers who have had their babies since Tuesday. Good luck to those in labour and sending big fat hugs to those who are waiting for labour to start.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Butterfly J sleeps with me too for that same reason. We can steal an hour or two in the late evening, but during the night, she will have nothing but to either sleep between DH and I or with me on the sofa. Drs would have a fit, but they aren't teh ones not getting any sleep. I'm going to try to break her of it in a bit.. I just have to remind myself that she is technically ony a week old. 



mummyclo said:


> Rosie is so beautiful!! Gah i am so tired...i dont cope well with broken sleep it seems! :(
> So much so ive started expressing as wll so oh can do a night feed!
> I am like a feeding, pumping machine at the mo!
> Hope your all ok! :dust: for those still waiting!

:rofl: mommy moo cow! Me too! My supply of pumped milk in the freezer is dwindling so I had to start pumping again. and it feels like I have J latched on al day sometimes!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Sammi I hope things progress for you :flower: feeling really crampy myself and got stabbing pains in my cervix again probably won't turn in to anything though

Cheers hun, i don't think anything is likely to happen :-( I reckon you'll go tonight though


----------



## mummyclo

Thanks Xaviersmom! I do feel like a cow most of the time! I should just walk around with my boobs out because it feels like they are out 90% of the time!
Need to pump again in 40 mins if he doesn't wake up! :haha:
Now i know how poor cows feel, being stuck to those pumps! :rofl:


----------



## Pixxie

Congrats to the new mummies! Your babies are gorgeous :) 

Lyra definitely has her day and night mixed up, she fussed and cried until 5am then went to sleep and slept until 10am :dohh: Will have to stop this arrangement of OH staying up all night with her though, he's starting to get stressed with all the crying and informed me at 3am that 'She's just doing a fake cry now, I'm going to give her a dummy to get her to stop.' :nope: At this point I told him I would take care of it, if she is going to have a dummy it certainly wont be just to shut her up! So another day of cutting her naps short for me to try and get her back on track. We're going to my Nana's later for Sunday dinner but she's having a fit because I want to take Lyra out in the snow :wacko: My aunt is going with me so it's not like I'll have to get there by myself, and we will probably get a taxi anyway, but Nana likes to fuss :roll: 

Hope all you girls in the early stages progress a bit more soon! :hugs: :dust: xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats to everyone that has had thier baby...:baby::cloud9:

& again, good luck to those waiting :thumbup:


----------



## WILSMUM

health professionals actually recommend for baby to have a dummy now to sleep apparently its opens their airways up and reduces the risk of SIDS. My HV told me that its just the action of them scucking it as they fall asleep that helps and its not like they have to keep it in the whole time they sleep so if it falls out within a few minutes of them going to sleep then it doesn't matter as its already done its job - iykwim!

For all of you that have trouble with baby having their days and nights mixed up do you have a bedtime routine for lo? Such as bath at a certain, change into Pjs, milk in a quiet (ish) darkened room and then straight into their bed?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aw I hope the fed up ladies get their babies soon :)

Kirsty my after pains were pretty sore like contractions! They passed after about a week! 

For those who's babies won't go down in the night, I rolled blankets up n put them either side of aimee n put a hot water bottle in the Moses until it was time to put her in! I also do the night feeds in the dark with just the landing light on! In our old house I had a dimmer switch - I miss that coz I had it really low with Aimee! She soon learned night n day!


----------



## Pixxie

WILSMUM said:


> health professionals actually recommend for baby to have a dummy now to sleep apparently its opens their airways up and reduces the risk of SIDS. My HV told me that its just the action of them scucking it as they fall asleep that helps and its not like they have to keep it in the whole time they sleep so if it falls out within a few minutes of them going to sleep then it doesn't matter as its already done its job - iykwim!
> 
> For all of you that have trouble with baby having their days and nights mixed up do you have a bedtime routine for lo? Such as bath at a certain, change into Pjs, milk in a quiet (ish) darkened room and then straight into their bed?

My midwife told me not to use a dummy for the first month if I can help it because of nipple confusion :shrug: I dont mind using the dummy if we need to but OH just wanted to stick it in while he changed her nappy so she wouldnt cry :dohh: 

I've just been doing the last feed and change in her room in the dark because she hates the bath :haha: xx


----------



## xkirstyx

wow its getting quiet in here now!


----------



## xkirstyx

my bleeding is really bad mw come 2day and iv to phone 999 to be taken to hospital if i have another heavy leak! when i was in hospital and this morning it felt like i was peeing myself but its blood running down my legs! got mw phoning me in the morning to see if its calmed down, kinda scaring me a bit :( 

did any mums get an epi? i got to put in me but both failed and my back is killing me! wheno will the pain go???


----------



## WILSMUM

Pixxie said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> health professionals actually recommend for baby to have a dummy now to sleep apparently its opens their airways up and reduces the risk of SIDS. My HV told me that its just the action of them scucking it as they fall asleep that helps and its not like they have to keep it in the whole time they sleep so if it falls out within a few minutes of them going to sleep then it doesn't matter as its already done its job - iykwim!
> 
> For all of you that have trouble with baby having their days and nights mixed up do you have a bedtime routine for lo? Such as bath at a certain, change into Pjs, milk in a quiet (ish) darkened room and then straight into their bed?
> 
> My midwife told me not to use a dummy for the first month if I can help it because of nipple confusion :shrug: I dont mind using the dummy if we need to but OH just wanted to stick it in while he changed her nappy so she wouldnt cry :dohh:
> 
> I've just been doing the last feed and change in her room in the dark because she hates the bath :haha: xxClick to expand...

Ailsa isn't bfing so we don't have that problem with the dummy. and tbf she doesn't have it very often only when shes being a bit ansy and its not feed time, sometimes she just likes the comfort of sucking!

Yeah shes not keen on the bath either but after having one every other day shes getting better now and DH has said that shes better if the water is deeper so he can bounce her up and down in it so she can feel the water sloshing around her.


----------



## WILSMUM

xkirstyx said:


> my bleeding is really bad mw come 2day and iv to phone 999 to be taken to hospital if i have another heavy leak! when i was in hospital and this morning it felt like i was peeing myself but its blood running down my legs! got mw phoning me in the morning to see if its calmed down, kinda scaring me a bit :(
> 
> did any mums get an epi? i got to put in me but both failed and my back is killing me! wheno will the pain go???

i had that with the bleeding the first night after having her when i was in hosp - wasn't sure if i was bleeding or if there was a problem with the catheter!


----------



## GoogilyBear

does anyone else get a burning sensation where baby is pressing down on bladder? usually if ive been travelling or alking round alot and get a full bladder, i get a burning sensation where i need to go cos baby is pushing down so much..


----------



## sglascoe

hi abit late, settling in lol

cody ben born 30/11/2010 3 weeks early weighing 7lbs 2 ozs

thrilled to bits:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey havnt looked back over the pages yet, just gonna right this bit first lol
We only have one more room to paint the the new house babies room which is going to be peach. Got mine and OH's bedroom finished today, so going to go house shopping on wednesday which im not really looking forward to :( as OH has work so ill prob have to do it all on my own unless my twin isnt busy she might tag along.


----------



## YoungNImum

sglascoe said:


> hi abit late, settling in lol
> 
> cody ben born 30/11/2010 3 weeks early weighing 7lbs 2 ozs
> 
> thrilled to bits:cloud9::cloud9:

Congrats, im sure your getting into a routine now?


----------



## Nessicle

Kirsty that sounds really scary! I hope it settles down for you! 

Was a bit crampy earlier and had more mucus plug come out but other than that no sign of little lady! 

Fx the sweep works tomorrow!xx


----------



## Mizze

xkirstyx said:


> my bleeding is really bad mw come 2day and iv to phone 999 to be taken to hospital if i have another heavy leak! when i was in hospital and this morning it felt like i was peeing myself but its blood running down my legs! got mw phoning me in the morning to see if its calmed down, kinda scaring me a bit :(
> 
> did any mums get an epi? i got to put in me but both failed and my back is killing me! wheno will the pain go???

Oh gosh Kirsty. :hugs: Hope it calms down for you. 



sglascoe said:


> hi abit late, settling in lol
> 
> cody ben born 30/11/2010 3 weeks early weighing 7lbs 2 ozs
> 
> thrilled to bits:cloud9::cloud9:

Congratulations!!

*Loving* all the baby talk on the thread - cant wait until I can join in
Feeling SO much better - have spent 5 hours outside the house - bliss. Okay so it was a Sainsburys/relative visiting trip but I got to talk to other people! Get some fresh air do my Christmas grocery shopping (95%) and get a hot sunday dinner and then come home and decorate my tree.

Its amazing the difference a reasonable night's sleep and a bit of fresh air can have. 

Im trying to persuade Caitlyn that she wants to be a full moon baby!! Not entirely sure she is taking enough notice though.

Special hugs to Sammi and Ness :hugs: 

Mizze xx


----------



## YoungNImum

Cant believe there is only a handful of us to have our babies. 
A race to the finish lol
:D:D:D


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Mizze! Sounds like you've had a really nice productive day! OH's sister and girlfriend are visiting from London so they came to see us for a few hours which was lovely it took my mind off labour and now we've just put a roast chicken in the oven for dinner then bath and early night for me ready for the big sweep tomorrow!


----------



## GoogilyBear

I give up on this thread. since i stuck up for what i believe in nobody seems to help anymore :/


----------



## Nessicle

Sorry I mustve missed your post googily it's easy to do one of mine was missed earlier today so don't take it personally - what did you ask?


----------



## mummyclo

:o


----------



## xkirstyx

ness good luck for 2moz babe i have everything crossed for you!

whaaaa googily! the thread ha gone really quiet since everyone is popping dont think there is any need to leave the thread, loads of us have prob missed what u said!


----------



## Mizze

GoogilyBear said:


> does anyone else get a burning sensation where baby is pressing down on bladder? usually if ive been travelling or alking round alot and get a full bladder, i get a burning sensation where i need to go cos baby is pushing down so much..

Googli, I missed this thats all, - and dont forget the fact that most people on here are are now Mums and manically catching up rather than reading everything. Not every post gets answered

Yes that does happen to me - even if my bladder isnt full - if Ive been doing stuff its definately worse - feels so good to pee!! :blush:

Ness Yumm roast chicken dinner sounds lovely!! 

Good luck with the sweep tomorrow - what time is it? 

Time for a bath I think. DH has wandered down pub but wont be long and I fancy a little chill out - debating whether to take the chocolate orange with me..... 

Mizze x


----------



## YoungNImum

sglascoe said:


> hi abit late, settling in lol
> 
> cody ben born 30/11/2010 3 weeks early weighing 7lbs 2 ozs
> 
> thrilled to bits:cloud9::cloud9:




GoogilyBear said:


> I give up on this thread. since i stuck up for what i believe in nobody seems to help anymore :/


:nope:
what do you need help with? 
And everyone has a right to say what they believe in if anyone had a problem im sure they would have said to you :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Kirsty hopefully I'll have a baby in the next few days! Hopefully I'll have dilated another cm and she'll be able to get me to 3/4cm! Xx

Exactly and the thread moves pretty fast posts aren't intentionally ignored


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Mizze - Mw calling me when she finishes her clinic at 1pm so hopefully it'll be around 2pm which gives me time to clean up and take a shower! 

Yes Googily I get that sensation too


----------



## Mizze

FX for you Ness :baby: :) 

Right, bath time! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you honey enjoy your bath! 

Not heard from Sammi - have text her but hoping her lack of reply means she's in labour!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Thank you honey enjoy your bath!
> 
> Not heard from Sammi - have text her but hoping her lack of reply means she's in labour!

Haha unfortunately not! Was just having my dinner lol.

Im still very cramp with back ache and what I think are contractions but they are so different to what everyone says contractions feel like so not sure. I've got my sweep at 2.40 tomorrow but really hoping something deffinate will happen over night so I don't need it. I really can't be bothered to see my midwife I find her quite patronising


----------



## Nessicle

Damn was getting excited that one of us was on our way! I know what you mean Im hoping I will go naturally tonight so I dont need the sweep but don't reckon i will


----------



## xkirstyx

sammi i didnt see what u said b4 hun what does it feel like? all my contractions where mostly in my back and hips till i was 4cm then i got pains in the bottom of my bump where as with jack all the pain was in my back and i would get i pain that went all the way up my bump x


----------



## xkirstyx

there is still time ness! :dust: xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Mines literally like someone squeezing my insides but not as far as to reach the skin and then releasing like how youd slowly release a fist little finger first kinda thing


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Damn was getting excited that one of us was on our way! I know what you mean Im hoping I will go naturally tonight so I dont need the sweep but don't reckon i will

Haha unfortunately not, as Mizze said (I think?!) tomorrow is full moon so hope that'll make the sweep effective lol


----------



## EmyDra

sammiwry said:


> Mines literally like someone squeezing my insides but not as far as to reach the skin and then releasing like how youd slowly release a fist little finger first kinda thing

Are they painful? Like a painful Braxton Hick?


----------



## sammiwry

EmyDra said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Mines literally like someone squeezing my insides but not as far as to reach the skin and then releasing like how youd slowly release a fist little finger first kinda thing
> 
> Are they painful? Like a painful Braxton Hick?Click to expand...

No I'd say they almost tickle? My braxton hicks my whole bump would tense and release at the same time :-s


----------



## nikki-lou25

Full moon might work for u ladies! My waters broke on a full moon lol


----------



## YoungNImum

Sammy and ness do you both have a sweep tomoz?


----------



## sammiwry

YoungNImum said:


> Sammy and ness do you both have a sweep tomoz?

Yes we do  hoping I dont need it but we shall see


----------



## YoungNImum

sammiwry said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Sammy and ness do you both have a sweep tomoz?
> 
> Yes we do  hoping I dont need it but we shall seeClick to expand...

Oh cool :happydance: at this tage you both will have your babies on the same day aswell that would be something. 

Iv got a date for a sweep but to be honest im not actually sure what it will do, Do they shove there whole hand up :blush: :shrug:


----------



## sammiwry

YoungNImum said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Sammy and ness do you both have a sweep tomoz?
> 
> Yes we do  hoping I dont need it but we shall seeClick to expand...
> 
> Oh cool :happydance: at this tage you both will have your babies on the same day aswell that would be something.
> 
> Iv got a date for a sweep but to be honest im not actually sure what it will do, Do they shove there whole hand up :blush: :shrug:Click to expand...

I reckon ava and madden are going to up a few hours apart! 

I'm not too sure, I just asked at my last appointment with her if shed do one and got a lecture on how they aren't that effective for first time mums


----------



## EmyDra

sammiwry said:


> EmyDra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Mines literally like someone squeezing my insides but not as far as to reach the skin and then releasing like how youd slowly release a fist little finger first kinda thing
> 
> Are they painful? Like a painful Braxton Hick?Click to expand...
> 
> No I'd say they almost tickle? My braxton hicks my whole bump would tense and release at the same time :-sClick to expand...

That's wierd, I can't imagine that. Definately not how i've heard contractions described before, but could be - any new sensation could be something! Still exciting :)

I want tickly contractions! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

EmyDra said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmyDra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Mines literally like someone squeezing my insides but not as far as to reach the skin and then releasing like how youd slowly release a fist little finger first kinda thing
> 
> Are they painful? Like a painful Braxton Hick?Click to expand...
> 
> No I'd say they almost tickle? My braxton hicks my whole bump would tense and release at the same time :-sClick to expand...
> 
> That's wierd, I can't imagine that. Definately not how i've heard contractions described before, but could be - any new sensation could be something! Still exciting :)
> 
> I want tickly contractions! :haha:Click to expand...

Haha if these are contractions I quite like them! They definitely feel different to him moving about but who knows?


----------



## Mincholada

hey ladies!

i see it's still same old, same old... here as well!
was bouncing on my ball and had my friend over til 3 AM and baby was moving like crazy and making me feel quite uncomfortable in addition to a ton of braxton hicks and when i went to bed i got good sleep again and not a sign once more... boooo it's getting old!

quite jealous that you, ness and sammy, are getting sweeps tomorrow (if nothing happens before).:thumbup: too bad i was completely closed and high up that it was impossible to do on wednesday. hope it'll work for you guys!!! we need babies!!! :)

having some braxton hicks again this afternoon, but it's so normal that i won't read anything into them. wanna bet i will have none when i go to the exam on tuesday and they could actually see them on the monitor! 

since i hardly ever in my life had back pain and haven't really had too many period pains either (only when i was a lot younger and would drink coke), i'm really waiting for *these signs*. just not happening... :dohh:

wish i had a house to paint like YoungNImum! would be nice to have something to do. i bet baby's room is gonna look great in peach!!!

well, i'll go and bounce or walk or whatever... have a nice evening all!!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Aww Jenny! I'm hoping it works but last time I saw her she was going on how they aren't effective for first time mums because the cervix is still so tight an normally high. But still I'd rather try than not cos you never know do you? What's the weather like there? Warm?


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah we both have sweeps tomorrow Courtney it will be funny if they are born a few hours within each other lol! 

Fingers crossed the full moon works for us too Nikki :)

My contractions tend to be like painful BH's with squeezing and pain inside my pelvis 

They don't put their hand up only two fingers :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Yeah we both have sweeps tomorrow Courtney it will be funny if they are born a few hours within each other lol!
> 
> Fingers crossed the full moon works for us too Nikki :)
> 
> My contractions tend to be like painful BH's with squeezing and pain inside my pelvis
> 
> They don't put their hand up only two fingers :thumbup:

That's good to know but then I suppose a whole hand would be uncomfortable!


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: yeah I can't imagine that'd be too pleasant! First she'll insert one fingernthen the other and circle them around to feel for your cervix and see how favourable it is then struck and circle to separate the membranes from babies head. Shouldn't last longer than 30 seconds but the internal I had at the hospital I found very painful but that's probably cos of all the cervix pain I was having it was probably irritated and sore anyway, Im Defo taking painkillers before it this time!


----------



## sammiwry

I'm going to try and remember to take pain killers but my brain is like a sieve at the best of times so shall see!

I'm hoping my cervix is favourable for a sweep, we shall soon find out. 18.40 hours to be precise!


----------



## WILSMUM

good luck for yr sweeps tomoz girls!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks, getting slightly nervous about it now :-(


----------



## YoungNImum

Mincholada said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> i see it's still same old, same old... here as well!
> was bouncing on my ball and had my friend over til 3 AM and baby was moving like crazy and making me feel quite uncomfortable in addition to a ton of braxton hicks and when i went to bed i got good sleep again and not a sign once more... boooo it's getting old!
> 
> quite jealous that you, ness and sammy, are getting sweeps tomorrow (if nothing happens before).:thumbup: too bad i was completely closed and high up that it was impossible to do on wednesday. hope it'll work for you guys!!! we need babies!!! :)
> 
> having some braxton hicks again this afternoon, but it's so normal that i won't read anything into them. wanna bet i will have none when i go to the exam on tuesday and they could actually see them on the monitor!
> 
> since i hardly ever in my life had back pain and haven't really had too many period pains either (only when i was a lot younger and would drink coke), i'm really waiting for *these signs*. just not happening... :dohh:
> 
> wish i had a house to paint like YoungNImum! would be nice to have something to do. i bet baby's room is gonna look great in peach!!!
> 
> well, i'll go and bounce or walk or whatever... have a nice evening all!!!!


It takes my mind of everything els Minc, but its very tireing my mu and da came down and gave me a hand today as OH was in work so i glossed while my mum painted the bedroom :thumbup:
I thin peach will be lovely even better in the summer :happydance:



Nessicle said:


> Yeah we both have sweeps tomorrow Courtney it will be funny if they are born a few hours within each other lol!
> 
> Fingers crossed the full moon works for us too Nikki :)
> 
> My contractions tend to be like painful BH's with squeezing and pain inside my pelvis
> 
> They don't put their hand up only two fingers :thumbup:

Phew thats good a whole hand sounded very painful to me haha, Me and OH havnt had sex ina bout 4 months so not sure how its gonna feel hopefully not to sore. :flower:


----------



## sammiwry

What time is your sweep?


----------



## Pixxie

Good luck with your sweeps tomorrow girls! xx


----------



## lozzy21

Hi everyone? Havent read back since iv missed so many pages, has any one else popped yet?


----------



## Kerrieann

was just about to ask the same thing lozzy!


----------



## mrsbling

WILSMUM said:


> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Hello December Dreamers
> 
> I am so so so sorry that I haven't been on before now. I had completely forgotten how demanding a newborn is!!!
> 
> I haven't read back so don't know whether you have been updated from my facebook page but I will try and upload a photo anyway!!
> View attachment 147758
> 
> 
> Rosie Mae was born by elective section on 14th December. She is now 5 days old!! :cloud9: She was 6lb 9oz!!! I knew she was going to be small because she kept changing position in my belly all the time. Even though I had elected for c section - it was a majorily good decision because she actually came out breech!!! I will do a birth story but will warn you that it wasn't good however she is worth every ounce of pain.
> 
> I have been struggling alot tbh. Her feeding is so random and up until this morning she would NOT let me put her down so she has been sleeping with me too which the midwives have advised me against but if it's the only way Rosie and I get sleep then I don't know what else I can do. :shrug:
> 
> Congrats to all the dreamers who have had their babies since Tuesday. Good luck to those in labour and sending big fat hugs to those who are waiting for labour to start.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hey hun good to c u - rosie is gorgeous!
> as much as people seem to think a c-section is the easy option it really isn't - i didn't enjoy the experience tbh - my bp kept dropping due to the spinal which had me retchingm, feeling hot and faint, then ailsa got stuck so i had excessive pushing and pulling, and then i started bleeding excessively so had the whole team in super efficent mode trying to find and stop the bleed!!! and all that before u get to how much it hurts to move, cough, sneeze or blow yr nose for the next week or so!!!
> and i know how u feel with the hole not being able to put her down thing my first was like that, thankfully he would sleep in his basket at night but during the day he was completely unsettled and i couldn't do anything but sit and hold him! one piece of advice i would give u is to get out to baby groups as much as u can - staring at the same 4 walls with a newborn that won't let u put them down is soul destroying!
> if theres any advice or anything u want to talk about hun please just pm me :hug: and i promise she will settle, u will get into a routine and it will get easier :hug:
> 
> excuse the poor typing - i'm trying to do this one hande while feeding ailsa!!!Click to expand...




WILSMUM said:


> health professionals actually recommend for baby to have a dummy now to sleep apparently its opens their airways up and reduces the risk of SIDS. My HV told me that its just the action of them scucking it as they fall asleep that helps and its not like they have to keep it in the whole time they sleep so if it falls out within a few minutes of them going to sleep then it doesn't matter as its already done its job - iykwim!
> 
> For all of you that have trouble with baby having their days and nights mixed up do you have a bedtime routine for lo? Such as bath at a certain, change into Pjs, milk in a quiet (ish) darkened room and then straight into their bed?

Butterfly and Willsmum you photos are gorgeous :thumbup:

I really wasnt prepared for a C Section or how I would feel afterwards, as it hadnt occured to me that I might end up having one!!!! The pain from the stitches, the pain from the wind :blush: (TMI I know!!!) and the fact that I was stuck in the house as I couldnt drive was really weird............ but luckily I had agreed that my MIL would visit every day so that I could get some sleep or a shower :) - and the midwife/insurance company have said that I can drive now, but its snowing really hard now!!!!

I give LO a dummy to go to sleep with and once she is asleep she no longer wants it - she doesnt have it any other time either. As far as sleeping goes, I am trying to keep her on a 4 hour feed routine..... which works most of the time (especially at night) - but if DH had his way he would feed everytime she wakes and has a little cry ;) 

We keep the light off in the hall, and put the dimmer on in the bedroom opposite so that its fairly dark in our room :)


----------



## lozzy21

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_1016.jpg

Finaly found a santa outfit that fits her.


----------



## louise1302

awww lozzy she looks adorable and so little what does cshe weigh now?


----------



## Nessicle

Dont think anyone else has just us same oldies sat around waiting lol hope this damn sweep works tomorrow! 

Managed an hours sleep with a toilet trip....great. Don't think I could feel any more crappy! Sick of the sharp pains through the huge bump and through my back they kill!


----------



## Nessicle

Lozzy I just commented on the piccie of Niamh in her Santa outfit it's ace! She looks so cute!


----------



## lozzy21

Im not sure, she hasent been weighed since she was 3 weeks old and isent due to be weighed again untill the 4th. They have changed it from weighing them every 2 weeks to every 4


----------



## lozzy21

Took me bloody ages to find it lol, every where had them but they were all too big.

Im putting it on her every day this week, getting my 13 quids worth :rofl:


----------



## louise1302

i have a my first xmas reindeer babygro for xmas day i cant wait to put him in it

do you think she seems smaller than her weight? oscar was 8lb 12 but hes tiny hes only 54 cm long but everything swamps him even newbrn stuff. i got sme huggies size 1 newborn nappies and they come up to his nipples lol i think all his weight is in his head 
:blush:

we are going for his tongue clippec tmorrow hopefully he will start to feed froim me then as the constant pumping is draining me but im really scared its going to hurt him


----------



## Nessicle

Ava's feet feel so sharp! Wonder if it's her toenails she's scraping down my uterus?!


----------



## Pixxie

Lyra has just gone down in her cot with no problems :happydance: touch wood she stays there! Brew, bickies and off to bed for me :sleep:

I think Lyra is small for her weight too, all her newborn stuff is too big and she was 8lb 5.5 xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Aw all the chat is about babies now and I can't join in :cry: just want my baby now :(


----------



## Pixxie

Nessicle said:


> Aw all the chat is about babies now and I can't join in :cry: just want my baby now :(

:hugs: You will soon! In a few days all the aches and pains will be forgotten and you will have your little princess xxx


----------



## vicky84

lozzy21 said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Also forgot to write baby is only 2lbs 7oz, but they hope he/she will put on alot more before being born, so im kinda hoping i go over my EDD now so baby has as much time inside me to put more weight on, ino its only 3 more days inside but its still something.
> 
> Those scans are not acurate at all, they said Niamh was 5lb8 at 33 weeks yet was born at 8lb 2 weeks later. There is no way she put on 3lb in 2 weeks so she was more than likely 7lb.Click to expand...

not read proper but u sure it werent 2.7kg? thats more norm


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Pixxie I hope so :hugs: 

Xx


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls
I haven't been posting but have been reading while feeding my little angel which seems to be a lot at the moment!! Tell me dome of our other mummies have razor blade nipples when feeding??? Oooooooh so sore but it's getting better as I work on perfecting the latch! 
I'm on my way back to catch up now so hoping to read of a few more labour pains happening. Keep holding in there girls, the waiting ISA distant memory when you are snuggling your baby and I was thirteen days overdue after being told to expect to deliver around twenty eight weeks!!
Ok Juliette is mooching for a feed so off I go!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Denise lovely to hear from you! Glad Juliette is doing well I'm sure some of the other girls have experienced the same with their nipples hope they get better! 

Xx


----------



## hopefully2

Hey ness
I am checking all the time to see if your little lady is here. I hope it's so soon for you x


----------



## Xaviersmom

hopefully2 said:


> Hey girls
> I haven't been posting but have been reading while feeding my little angel which seems to be a lot at the moment!! Tell me dome of our other mummies have razor blade nipples when feeding??? Oooooooh so sore but it's getting better as I work on perfecting the latch!
> I'm on my way back to catch up now so hoping to read of a few more labour pains happening. Keep holding in there girls, the waiting ISA distant memory when you are snuggling your baby and I was thirteen days overdue after being told to expect to deliver around twenty eight weeks!!
> Ok Juliette is mooching for a feed so off I go!!!

I must have missed that you named you LO Juliette! Awesome! 

When I am chillin at home, I keep a pair of nipple SHELLS on with lanolin cream on my nipples. It helps them get some air while still being corralled in a bra. My boobs are too big to go braless.

It's going to be a long night at this rate.. J has been attached to me for going on 3 hours now.. TG I can multitask.


----------



## Mincholada

i'm a bloody yoyo... :fool: bounce bounce bounce on the ball... and it doesn't do a thing. at night i at least have a somewhat round bump and then when i wake up in the morning it's all back to flat-ish again. 

can you believe that in my bored mind, i even invited FOB around the house tonight!? i mean we gotta start the talking some day, right!? well, an hour later i got the response that he was just sitting down for dinner... okay... chance gone! 

good luck with your sweeps again, girls!!! :thumbup: another day gone and closer to LO... gonna return my xmas outfit for her tomorrow. :cry: i won't need it or it'll be way to big if she decides to still make it in time, so i might as well save the money. i have another cute seasonal outfit that is just referring to snow, so she'll be able to wear that, even if born on new years.... :blush:

starting to feel bad for my parents. they're only here two more days, but what's not in my hands, is not in my hands. nothing i can do!

i think i'm gonna call it an early night tonight before i get more sentimental, so good night to all you ladies and babies on the outside and inside :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aw I hope your baby comes soon! Too bad FOB missed his chance!

Kerrie - if you get chance hun could ya please pit Alexanders name on the front page? :flower:

Ness & Sammi good luck with the sweeps! Failin that go dance nekkid under the full moon lol


----------



## Nessicle

Ha ha Nikki I'm so gonna do that tonight after my sweep! Had to get up again feel a bit achey and my cervix hurts again....dreading the sweep but what's 30 secs discomfort if it means Ava gets evicted lol! 

Minch the bouncing is good to bring LO down further and great for backache! Also good for early labour but don't think it brings on labour. Don't feel bad for your parents it's not like you planned to go overdue hun xx


----------



## WILSMUM

mrsbling said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Hello December Dreamers
> 
> I am so so so sorry that I haven't been on before now. I had completely forgotten how demanding a newborn is!!!
> 
> I haven't read back so don't know whether you have been updated from my facebook page but I will try and upload a photo anyway!!
> View attachment 147758
> 
> 
> Rosie Mae was born by elective section on 14th December. She is now 5 days old!! :cloud9: She was 6lb 9oz!!! I knew she was going to be small because she kept changing position in my belly all the time. Even though I had elected for c section - it was a majorily good decision because she actually came out breech!!! I will do a birth story but will warn you that it wasn't good however she is worth every ounce of pain.
> 
> I have been struggling alot tbh. Her feeding is so random and up until this morning she would NOT let me put her down so she has been sleeping with me too which the midwives have advised me against but if it's the only way Rosie and I get sleep then I don't know what else I can do. :shrug:
> 
> Congrats to all the dreamers who have had their babies since Tuesday. Good luck to those in labour and sending big fat hugs to those who are waiting for labour to start.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hey hun good to c u - rosie is gorgeous!
> as much as people seem to think a c-section is the easy option it really isn't - i didn't enjoy the experience tbh - my bp kept dropping due to the spinal which had me retchingm, feeling hot and faint, then ailsa got stuck so i had excessive pushing and pulling, and then i started bleeding excessively so had the whole team in super efficent mode trying to find and stop the bleed!!! and all that before u get to how much it hurts to move, cough, sneeze or blow yr nose for the next week or so!!!
> and i know how u feel with the hole not being able to put her down thing my first was like that, thankfully he would sleep in his basket at night but during the day he was completely unsettled and i couldn't do anything but sit and hold him! one piece of advice i would give u is to get out to baby groups as much as u can - staring at the same 4 walls with a newborn that won't let u put them down is soul destroying!
> if theres any advice or anything u want to talk about hun please just pm me :hug: and i promise she will settle, u will get into a routine and it will get easier :hug:
> 
> excuse the poor typing - i'm trying to do this one hande while feeding ailsa!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> health professionals actually recommend for baby to have a dummy now to sleep apparently its opens their airways up and reduces the risk of SIDS. My HV told me that its just the action of them scucking it as they fall asleep that helps and its not like they have to keep it in the whole time they sleep so if it falls out within a few minutes of them going to sleep then it doesn't matter as its already done its job - iykwim!
> 
> For all of you that have trouble with baby having their days and nights mixed up do you have a bedtime routine for lo? Such as bath at a certain, change into Pjs, milk in a quiet (ish) darkened room and then straight into their bed?Click to expand...
> 
> Butterfly and Willsmum you photos are gorgeous :thumbup:
> 
> I really wasnt prepared for a C Section or how I would feel afterwards, as it hadnt occured to me that I might end up having one!!!! The pain from the stitches, the pain from the wind :blush: (TMI I know!!!) and the fact that I was stuck in the house as I couldnt drive was really weird............ but luckily I had agreed that my MIL would visit every day so that I could get some sleep or a shower :) - and the midwife/insurance company have said that I can drive now, but its snowing really hard now!!!!
> 
> I give LO a dummy to go to sleep with and once she is asleep she no longer wants it - she doesnt have it any other time either. As far as sleeping goes, I am trying to keep her on a 4 hour feed routine..... which works most of the time (especially at night) - but if DH had his way he would feed everytime she wakes and has a little cry ;)
> 
> We keep the light off in the hall, and put the dimmer on in the bedroom opposite so that its fairly dark in our room :)Click to expand...

i know what u mean about not being prepared for a section, I was exactly the same as you with DS and as it was done under a general I think that made matter worse for me, all of that was a contributing factor to me wanting and having an elective this time, just so I could guarantee being awake and having some degree of control over the situation!!

And I know what you mean abotu being stuck in - when I got home with Ailsa the next day was when we had the first cold snowy snap so DH wouldn't let me out for fear of me slipping and hurting myself so I was stuck in for 10 days!!!!!

We do the same with Ailsa but being 4 weeks now shes settled into more of her own routine! She goes 4 hr between feeds for the first (sometimes 2) feed of the day then goes 3 hrs between feed for the afternoon and evening feeds and then will go 6ish hours over night! Shes meant to be having a feed now but has taken 2 oz and now zonked out! Gonna change her bum to wake her up a bit!!!




lozzy21 said:


> Im not sure, she hasent been weighed since she was 3 weeks old and isent due to be weighed again untill the 4th. They have changed it from weighing them every 2 weeks to every 4

Lozzy do you have bathroom scales? If you do weigh yrself then weigh yrself holding Niamh, that way it'll give you an idea of her weight until the HV weighs her - Ailsa isn't due to be weighed till 6th now but I got on the bathroom scales with her yesterday and shes around 7lbs now.


----------



## Nessicle

OMG im having excruciating cervix pain again I feel like screaming and swearing at the top of my voice but whimpering like a baby cos ofthe pain!! Why does this keep happening to me?! Oouucchh! Did/does no one else get this?


----------



## bambikate

Oh my goodness. Thunder lightning sleet and black ice today what's going on??? Got sweep booked tomorrow at 10:15am I will be 40+5 wish me luck please girls I soooo want my baby now :( 

Ouch ness sorry about your cervix pain hope it's a good sign maybe you're effacing? Xx


----------



## Nessicle

Good luck Hun I've got my sweep today but dreading it cos of how sore I am in my cervix :( it's babys head grinding on my cervix causing the pain it's agonising been going on for over an hour and painkillers don't do anything for it :(


----------



## bambikate

Nessicle said:


> Good luck Hun I've got my sweep today but dreading it cos of how sore I am in my cervix :( it's babys head grinding on my cervix causing the pain it's agonising been going on for over an hour and painkillers don't do anything for it :(

Good luck too Hun. Oh my gosh sounds horrible. Hopefully a few seconds of pain will get things moving for you and will stop the pain when you start dilating xx


----------



## Pixxie

Ness it sounds like you could be dilating? 

Lyra had much better night last night. We had a bath together then dressed her, fed her in the darkened nursery, put her down at 11.30pm and she went straight to sleep. She only woke once for a feed at 3.30am and then we got up when she woke for her feed at 6am. 

Midwife is coming again today to check on us because on the Friday and Sunday visits Lyra was a little jaundiced. I think she looks a little better today though. Once she has been I'm going to take her out in the pram for the first time to get some shopping :) xxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Pixxie said:


> Ness it sounds like you could be dilating?
> 
> Lyra had much better night last night. We had a bath together then dressed her, fed her in the darkened nursery, put her down at 11.30pm and she went straight to sleep. She only woke once for a feed at 3.30am and then we got up when she woke for her feed at 6am.
> 
> Midwife is coming again today to check on us because on the Friday and Sunday visits Lyra was a little jaundiced. I think she looks a little better today though. Once she has been I'm going to take her out in the pram for the first time to get some shopping :) xxx


sounds like shes doing really well - won't b long before shes having that feed at 11:30 and then going 6 hrs through the night which is pretty much what Ailsa is doing now.


----------



## samantha.xo

My gosh, so many babies born now! Congrats to everyone :happydance: Still waiting for my little man to make an arrival! 

How do all you new mummies cope with all the house work and a baby at the same time! I'm worried about having too much to do and not being able to cope...OH isn't a tidy person, so that doesn't help either :(


----------



## Tierney

Good luck today with the sweeps girls hopefully will set one of you off or both! X


----------



## WILSMUM

samantha.xo said:


> My gosh, so many babies born now! Congrats to everyone :happydance: Still waiting for my little man to make an arrival!
> 
> How do all you new mummies cope with all the house work and a baby at the same time! I'm worried about having too much to do and not being able to cope...OH isn't a tidy person, so that doesn't help either :(

I didn't cope with my first and all the housework etc always got left to the wkend when my then OH was home so he could look after the baby while I cleaned the house from top to bottom!
But all the health professonials (and many new mums) will tell you not to worry about housework to start with and to just spend the time bonding with, getting to know and building a routine with your baby - they are newborn for such a short time and it realy does fly by so make the most of it while you can as before you know it they'll be weening and crawling and into everything!

I'm very lucky this time in that Ailsa is a very happ,content and settled baby so I can feed her put her down into her moses basket and then get some dusting and hoovering done!

Also a really good piece of advice for all you first time mums out there, when baby is napping during the day don't creep around, whisper, turn the TV down and try to be quiet just carry on as normal and baby will get used to and sleep through the noise and u'll be thankful for it when they get older! My first William would sleep through WW3 I swear to god! And even now I can hoover right under Ailsas basket with her alseep in it and she won't stir! Mind you they do say that the noise of the hoover can help to sooth an antsy baby!


----------



## Nessicle

Do you think that's what it is? It feels worse when she grinds her head and moves around :( Mw coming between 11am and 1pm gonna take some cocodamol soon so it's effective for when she's here lol I'm such a wimp!


----------



## Piebear2901

You can add me to the list of babies born!
I haven't been on here for awhile but my little girl, Hannah Grace was born on Thanksgiving (2 weeks early--my due date was December 10th)! November 25, 2010 at 4:57am weighing in at 7lbs 9 ounces and 19 inches long. On Christmas she'll be a month old which is so hard to believe. Time sure flies. 
I had a real traumatic delivery but we're fine thankfully. And its been super challenging adjusting to everything but we are. Never going to get used to the sleep deprivation though and having my schedule completely turned upside down. :dohh:
We sure love our little girl though! :cloud9:

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/piebear/IMG_8849.jpg


----------



## xkirstyx

good luck with the sweeps 2day girls! :dust: xxxx


----------



## WILSMUM

Piebear2901 said:


> You can add me to the list of babies born!
> I haven't been on here for awhile but my little girl, Hannah Grace was born on Thanksgiving! November 25, 2010 at 4:57am weighing in at 7lbs 9 ounces and 19 inches long. On Christmas she'll be a month old which is so hard to believe. Time sure flies.
> I had a real traumatic delivery but we're fine thankfully. And its been super challenging adjusting to everything but we are. Never going to get used to the sleep deprivation though and having my schedule completely turned upside down. :dohh:
> We sure love our little girl though! :cloud9:
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/piebear/IMG_8849.jpg

shes gorgeous hun congrats! and u can really c that shes the baby in yr scan pic!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

aww congrats piebear hannah is so cute!


----------



## sammiwry

Piebear congrats!!



When I woke up to go the loo during the night I had a few drips before I started peeing and then the same at about 7 when I went to get up for brekkie could feel something leaking onto my pad, it's straw coloured but no smell could it be my waters? It's liquid rather than snotty so I'm sure it's not discharge :-s


----------



## Piebear2901

Thanks everyone! :D


----------



## hopefully2

Sammi I know lozzy said this before and it was true for me too. When my waters leaked onto the pad they were shiny looking a bit like a snail trail!!
Hope that helps x


----------



## Nessicle

What do your waters smell like? I've just had a shower and I checked m underwear as always and notice on the part where my foof goes sorry tmi lol there was a little patch and I smelled it lol I know it wasnt wee cos it wasn't yellowy tinged but it smelled like a weird sort of bleach smell? Like i said not like wee smell but fresh borscht smell...??


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_1016.jpg
> 
> Finaly found a santa outfit that fits her.

Aw that is SOOOOO cute, She looks adorable! 



nikki-lou25 said:


> Aw I hope your baby comes soon! Too bad FOB missed his chance!
> 
> Kerrie - if you get chance hun could ya please pit Alexanders name on the front page? :flower:
> 
> Ness & Sammi good luck with the sweeps! Failin that go dance nekkid under the full moon lol

Nekkid dancing - in this weather??? - To get her out - absolutely!!:thumbup:



WILSMUM said:


> Also a really good piece of advice for all you first time mums out there, when baby is napping during the day don't creep around, whisper, turn the TV down and try to be quiet just carry on as normal and baby will get used to and sleep through the noise and u'll be thankful for it when they get older! My first William would sleep through WW3 I swear to god! And even now I can hoover right under Ailsas basket with her alseep in it and she won't stir! Mind you they do say that the noise of the hoover can help to sooth an antsy baby!

I second this - learnt from my sisters mistake (which she freely admits) with her first who is still at nearly 9 a light sleeper, they were terrified of waking him and literally tip toed round the house and made everyone else do the same. His 4yr old sister who *had *to sleep through a noisy 4yr old brother amoung other things can sleep through almost anything! 



Piebear2901 said:


> You can add me to the list of babies born!
> I haven't been on here for awhile but my little girl, Hannah Grace was born on Thanksgiving (2 weeks early--my due date was December 10th)! November 25, 2010 at 4:57am weighing in at 7lbs 9 ounces and 19 inches long. On Christmas she'll be a month old which is so hard to believe. Time sure flies.
> I had a real traumatic delivery but we're fine thankfully. And its been super challenging adjusting to everything but we are. Never going to get used to the sleep deprivation though and having my schedule completely turned upside down. :dohh:
> We sure love our little girl though! :cloud9:
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/piebear/IMG_8849.jpg

Oh how lovely!! Congratulations Piebear. 

Snowing here - quite heavily now - no going out today methinks - have mw tomorrow. But we have moved car onto the flat at the bottom of the road so getting out from there should be okay if we need to. 
Good luck Ness and Sammi with the sweeps -Ness easier said than done but the more you consciously relax your muscles the less the discomfort will be. Hope they both go well or we will all be out dancing nekkid in the snow tomorrow night!

So pleased so many of the Mummies are back on!!! Its lovely to see you all and read your experiences - cant wait till we all join you - am betting in my case it wont be till January - honestly -my original due date was 31st so Im thinking I wont have a baby before then - no signs of it.

Minch :hugs: 

Mizze xxx


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> What do your waters smell like? I've just had a shower and I checked m underwear as always and notice on the part where my foof goes sorry tmi lol there was a little patch and I smelled it lol I know it wasnt wee cos it wasn't yellowy tinged but it smelled like a weird sort of bleach smell? Like i said not like wee smell but fresh borscht smell...??

Ness I have heard that waters smell like bleach - how exciting expecially with the MW coming this morning she should be able to tell you. 

Im thinking mine wont come till full labour - same as my sister and my Mums experience. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh really?? OMG I don't wanna get too excited! I haven had a gush just that little trickle but if her head is really low down I suppose it could be stopping them gushing out...?


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Ooh really?? OMG I don't wanna get too excited! I haven had a gush just that little trickle but if her head is really low down I suppose it could be stopping them gushing out...?

That's my thinking with mine ness as they've trickled and only do it when info from laying down to sitting up.

Mine smell sweet though :-s


----------



## Nessicle

Hmm why can't we just have a big gush lol! 

Mw coming between 11am and 1pm so I'll ask her sure she'll be able to tell anyway gonna drug myself up in 15 minutes ready for the internal....


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Hmm why can't we just have a big gush lol!
> 
> Mw coming between 11am and 1pm so I'll ask her sure she'll be able to tell anyway gonna drug myself up in 15 minutes ready for the internal....

Shall be asking mine too, haven't had any leaks since I'm now watching tv so may be that his head is stopping it. So confusing :-(

We have extremely light snow fall again :-(


----------



## lozzy21

samantha.xo said:


> My gosh, so many babies born now! Congrats to everyone :happydance: Still waiting for my little man to make an arrival!
> 
> How do all you new mummies cope with all the house work and a baby at the same time! I'm worried about having too much to do and not being able to cope...OH isn't a tidy person, so that doesn't help either :(

Its been fairly easy, she sleeps inbetween feeds and if shes not asleep shes quite happy to sit in her chair looking at the xmas lights. Dont worry about the place being spotless, aslong as is presentable i dont care lol



Nessicle said:


> Ooh really?? OMG I don't wanna get too excited! I haven had a gush just that little trickle but if her head is really low down I suppose it could be stopping them gushing out...?

I never had a big gush, considering mine went 2 days before i had her the rest shot out after her. Their heads can act like a plug.

Your waters are shiny and have a silky consistancy, kida like a durex lube lol


----------



## sammiwry

Hmm sounds promising then from how you describe it lozzy! Just don't want to get my hopes up


----------



## lozzy21

If it is your waters Sammi, they will only usualy let you go 48 hours and if you havent gone into labour they will start you off.


----------



## Nessicle

Mine had settled in my underwear so didn't feel it and it wasn't lots just a trickle ah well it's probably no but sure Mw will tell me anyway x


----------



## nikki-lou25

My waters smelled bleachy! I had a few gushes but mostly trickles! Ooh hope this is the full moon effect minus the dancin nekkid


----------



## Nessicle

Really Nikki?! Well that sounds promising! Was definitely only a trickles worth and I have a liner on now and getting a faint bleachy smell when I go to the toilet from my liner...


----------



## Nessicle

Hopefully we won't have to do the nekkid full moon dance ha ha


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Mine had settled in my underwear so didn't feel it and it wasn't lots just a trickle ah well it's probably no but sure Mw will tell me anyway x

I've just had to change mine as I stupidly didn't put a pad on and had a small trickle that definitely smelt like jizz but wasn't much bigger than a 50p size patch


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Hopefully we won't have to do the nekkid full moon dance ha ha

Im hoping not! At least the blocks behind us are empty now though just incase


----------



## Nessicle

Jizz :rofl: 

Sounds lie the smell varies slightly from person to person so still sounding promising for us! I'll pmsl if we have our babies on the same day Sammi - they'll have to be betrothed lol

I'm feeling really spaced out from two co codamol Mw said it couldn't hurt lol and my foof feels all relaxed :rofl:


----------



## Pixxie

samantha.xo said:


> My gosh, so many babies born now! Congrats to everyone :happydance: Still waiting for my little man to make an arrival!
> 
> How do all you new mummies cope with all the house work and a baby at the same time! I'm worried about having too much to do and not being able to cope...OH isn't a tidy person, so that doesn't help either :(

I was worried about this but I'm finding I'm doing more housework now than I used to! LO sleeps for a couple of hours at a time and she will happily sit in her bouncer if she's not asleep. There is plenty of time between feeds to tidy up. 



Piebear2901 said:


> You can add me to the list of babies born!
> I haven't been on here for awhile but my little girl, Hannah Grace was born on Thanksgiving (2 weeks early--my due date was December 10th)! November 25, 2010 at 4:57am weighing in at 7lbs 9 ounces and 19 inches long. On Christmas she'll be a month old which is so hard to believe. Time sure flies.
> I had a real traumatic delivery but we're fine thankfully. And its been super challenging adjusting to everything but we are. Never going to get used to the sleep deprivation though and having my schedule completely turned upside down. :dohh:
> We sure love our little girl though! :cloud9:
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/piebear/IMG_8849.jpg

Congrats, she's gorgeous! 

I was also told not to tiptoe round Lyra while she is asleep. My mum did it with me and I'm the lightest sleeper ever but with my sister she made sure she didn't and she will sleep through anything. Lyra will pretty much sleep through anything, I hoovered right under the pram before and she didn't even squirm :haha: 

Still waiting for the midwife, been told she should be here before 12 so hopefully not too much longer. We need to go shopping later but apparently it's -12 out! :shock: gonna have to make sure we bundle Lyra up really well.

I like that all the talk is slowly turning to baby talk! Not long until we have all popped and we can move over to the Parenting section :winkwink: xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Jizz :rofl:
> 
> Sounds lie the smell varies slightly from person to person so still sounding promising for us! I'll pmsl if we have our babies on the same day Sammi - they'll have to be betrothed lol
> 
> I'm feeling really spaced out from two co codamol Mw said it couldn't hurt lol and my foof feels all relaxed :rofl:

I blame Dh for that! His word for it. (can also definitely say it isn't jizz too!) 
I really do think they are going to be born a few hours apart with Ava first!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lmao you said jizz :haha: actually a good description though now I come to think of it! Smells really sorta clean iykwim?


----------



## EmyDra

Hmm...I often have a lot of liquid that isn't pee or discharge, and it feel it sorta seep out? Never thought to smell it though :haha:

Ness - you must let us know what the MW says and also about your sweep - I will hopefully be having one tomorrow.


----------



## GoogilyBear

ive had a letter saying im booked in on the 27th... but doesnt say what for... confuzzled


----------



## sammiwry

Lol Nikki I have images of you saying "you said jizz" while sat at a desk in school lol!

Does smell kinda clean though..


----------



## sammiwry

GoogilyBear said:


> ive had a letter saying im booked in on the 27th... but doesnt say what for... confuzzled

I'd ring and ask. Weird it doesn't say though. All my letters have always said what it's for


----------



## Nessicle

Call them up perhaps Googily? 

Yeah it defo downtown smell bad like pee or anything or even fishy Jizz lol mines bleachy as I say but not like bleach if that makes sense?? 

Emydra I'll let you knoe for sure Hun x


----------



## sammiwry

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/ebda95ca.jpg 36+3 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v33/oldacres_honesty/736fe227.jpg 40 weeks


----------



## Nessicle

Much lower Sammi!!


----------



## Nessicle

I'm gonna do my last piccie once i know I'm in labour


----------



## sammiwry

Im gonna do another pic when I go into labour too, just to see the difference lol your mw been yet?


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Hopefully we won't have to do the nekkid full moon dance ha ha

Aw and I was looking forward to it!! 
:haha:


Nessicle said:


> Jizz :rofl:
> 
> Sounds lie the smell varies slightly from person to person so still sounding promising for us! I'll pmsl if we have our babies on the same day Sammi - they'll have to be betrothed lol
> 
> *I'm feeling really spaced out from two co codamol Mw said it couldn't hurt lol and my foof feels all relaxed *:rofl:

That can only be a good thing - I only have paracetamol no co-codomal sadly. 



GoogilyBear said:


> ive had a letter saying im booked in on the 27th... but doesnt say what for... confuzzled

How odd Googily, give em a ring. 



sammiwry said:


> Im gonna do another pic when I go into labour too, just to see the difference lol your mw been yet?

Cool labour bump pics.
I think mine has dropped too but I have no photos' to compare it with - sadly the heartburn doesnt seem to have eased. 

Really need to do some pressie packing but cant really be arsed.... :dohh:

Anyone else's hands feel really tight? 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

No Sammi still waiting! Sure she'll be here soon just hope these tablets haven't worn off by then lol

Yeah Mizze mine have since about 30 weeks and my feet are the same xx


----------



## sammiwry

Mine are quite tight Mizze! I'm putting it down to the cold (-6) but my left foot is especially painful :-( going to wear my snuggly slipper socks in my boots to mw later to try and ease it :-(


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> No Sammi still waiting! Sure she'll be here soon just hope these tablets haven't worn off by then lol
> 
> Yeah Mizze mine have since about 30 weeks and my feet are the same xx

I doubt they'll wear off completely, I find they are normally effective for a good 5 hours


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah fx only got half an hour or so anyway I'm shitting myself ha ha

My swelling/tightness is water retention it's really bad!


----------



## sammiwry

Haha don't! I'm getting very nervous!


----------



## cho

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...-birth-dylan-martyn-holdway-15-12-2010-a.html

Thought i would do a birth story, hope everyone is doing well, Kepp going girls that are still waiting your all doing great :) i have tried to keep up but dont get the time to write so much sorry xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Hey ladies, how ru all? any more babies i need to know about to update the first page?? xx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GoogilyBear

rang the hospital, apparently its just a booking for if i go into labour.. i can go in if i want or go just for a check if there are no signs :/ how random

sudden burst of energy again.

maybe its something to do with a random payment from someone into my account of £51... when i rang bank and asked who paid it in, all they could tell me was a Mr.P.B.Caen paid it in... 
this person could well be my godfather, but he's very ill, and disabled, he fell out with us when he found out about me being pregnant.. 
(he's a gay man and my mum thinks its cos he's jelous)
but why £51 cash? and how did he get my account details? my mum doesnt even have them

someone somewhere is looking out for us knowing we couldnt afford xmas.
it looks a little brighter now :)


----------



## samantha.xo

Just read all the stuff about waters! I often have quite a bit of stuff down there, whether or not it's discharge or what I dont know...it's often really wet and never thought to smell it! I sometimes feel trickles, and think somethings coming out, but no gushes :shrug: I'm worried now incase my waters have gone at some point and I have no idea :shrug: I dont have midwife until Thursday, & there's no phone number for them, just labour ward...but I'd feel a bit silly ringing up saying I've got discharge of some kind :dohh:


----------



## sammiwry

Sam, I'd ring if you were concerned it may be your waters. Or I know it's not a nice thing to do but next time have a quick sniff?


----------



## Nessicle

Well Mw just been, disappointing to say the least....sweep was fine wasn't painful at all just very uncomfortable that woman at the hospital mustve been extra rough! I'm still only 1cm, but I have started to efface whereas last week I wasn't, Ava is completely wedged down so she is good to go anytime but based on what she said and my cervix still being quite posterior she doesn't expect her to come anytime in the next few days :( I take comfort in the fact of what the Mw said to ducky though so suppose you never know! Got another sweep booked in for next Monday if I need it. 

So feeling pretty down now :( and crampy after the sweep of course!


----------



## Kerrieann

ness you can have a sweep every 3 days if you want! hope it works for you, my cervix was posterior and still really thick and took 2 sweeps to work


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Well Mw just been, disappointing to say the least....sweep was fine wasn't painful at all just very uncomfortable that woman at the hospital mustve been extra rough! I'm still only 1cm, but I have started to efface whereas last week I wasn't, Ava is completely wedged down so she is good to go anytime but based on what she said and my cervix still being quite posterior she doesn't expect her to come anytime in the next few days :( I take comfort in the fact of what the Mw said to ducky though so suppose you never know! Got another sweep booked in for next Monday if I need it.
> 
> So feeling pretty down now :( and crampy after the sweep of course!

:hugs: like you say duckys midwife got it wrong so hopefully yours has too! Did you ask about waters?


----------



## cho

ahh ness hope its soon for you hun, sometimes it takes a little sweep and it will trigger everything off hun xxx


----------



## Mizze

Aw hun! Never mind - although its slow things ARE moving - effacement is good - and yes keep in mind what Ducky was told!!

Charlotte - looking forward to reading your birth story.

Sam - ring and ask I get that but checking blush:) its usually watery discharge or pee for me. But ring and ask because its what they are thre for.

Googli - how random of them to give you an appt - good news on the £51 though!! :thumbup:

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks guys I really hope she's wrong :( 

I think cos it's Xmas the only time she could do for another sweep was next week but if ava isn't here by Thursday I will see if she can do another sweep but she works two different clinics too so might not be at mine x


----------



## Nessicle

Samm I mentioned the waters but she didn't say much so assuming it's not that x


----------



## samantha.xo

TMI - had a sniff, and it definitely doesn't smell like a bleech/spermy smell. Think I just might have loads of discharge :/ Come on waters! Come on plug! Come on bloody show! I wants baby outs nowwwww!


----------



## Nessicle

Samantha its pretty normal to have an increase of watery discharge at this stage anyway x


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Samm I mentioned the waters but she didn't say much so assuming it's not that x

Ooo makes me wonder then? Tmi but I've got the most pathetic wee sample! But that's literally all that would come out! 

I'm already at my appointment waiting as we weren't sure what the village would be like, so bored :-(

My new timberlands are lovely though!!


----------



## Nessicle

Good luck Sammi I hope you get some better news than me! 

Getting some stronger cramps and tightenings but it's probably just discomfort from the sweep


----------



## cho

Nessicle said:


> Good luck Sammi I hope you get some better news than me!
> 
> Getting some stronger cramps and tightenings but it's probably just discomfort from the sweep

got my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## mrsbling

Nessicle said:


> Well Mw just been, disappointing to say the least....sweep was fine wasn't painful at all just very uncomfortable that woman at the hospital mustve been extra rough! I'm still only 1cm, but I have started to efface whereas last week I wasn't, Ava is completely wedged down so she is good to go anytime but based on what she said and my cervix still being quite posterior she doesn't expect her to come anytime in the next few days :( I take comfort in the fact of what the Mw said to ducky though so suppose you never know! Got another sweep booked in for next Monday if I need it.
> 
> So feeling pretty down now :( and crampy after the sweep of course!

Got my fingers crossed for you that something happens in the next 24 hours :) 
When my waters broke, I hoped things would start happening soon, but after 18 hours of nothing, I had to go in overnight and was induced the next morning. 

I am sure you will be starting soon, and your LO will be in your arms before you know it!!!! Please try and rest as much as you can though, as it is such a shock to be deprived of sleep when LO gets here - no-one can prepare you for it!!! I wish I had listened to others and tried to relax a bit more beforehand ;)


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Charlotte, feeling really heavy and crampy now it'll probably stop though x


----------



## Nessicle

Mrsbling I can't sleep I only manage a broken hour here and there I'm exhausted :( xx


----------



## YoungNImum

Nessicle said:


> OMG im having excruciating cervix pain again I feel like screaming and swearing at the top of my voice but whimpering like a baby cos ofthe pain!! Why does this keep happening to me?! Oouucchh! Did/does no one else get this?

I get the cervix pain aswell it it like a sharp stabbing pain right down in my valanji not nice at all :nope:



bambikate said:


> Oh my goodness. Thunder lightning sleet and black ice today what's going on??? Got sweep booked tomorrow at 10:15am I will be 40+5 wish me luck please girls I soooo want my baby now :(
> 
> Ouch ness sorry about your cervix pain hope it's a good sign maybe you're effacing? Xx

good luck :hugs:




GoogilyBear said:


> ive had a letter saying im booked in on the 27th... but doesnt say what for... confuzzled




GoogilyBear said:


> rang the hospital, apparently its just a booking for if i go into labour.. i can go in if i want or go just for a check if there are no signs :/ how random
> 
> sudden burst of energy again.
> 
> maybe its something to do with a random payment from someone into my account of £51... when i rang bank and asked who paid it in, all they could tell me was a Mr.P.B.Caen paid it in...
> this person could well be my godfather, but he's very ill, and disabled, he fell out with us when he found out about me being pregnant..
> (he's a gay man and my mum thinks its cos he's jelous)
> but why £51 cash? and how did he get my account details? my mum doesnt even have them
> 
> someone somewhere is looking out for us knowing we couldnt afford xmas.
> it looks a little brighter now :)

Woohoo wish someone would be kind enough to stick £51 in my bank haha bit Odd tho that you dont no who done it an how they got your bank details that would worry me abit. 
As for the appointment suppose its better than not getting one till your in labour then having just turn up, Altho im surprised they didnt say thats what the appointment was for in the letter.



Nessicle said:


> Well Mw just been, disappointing to say the least....sweep was fine wasn't painful at all just very uncomfortable that woman at the hospital mustve been extra rough! I'm still only 1cm, but I have started to efface whereas last week I wasn't, Ava is completely wedged down so she is good to go anytime but based on what she said and my cervix still being quite posterior she doesn't expect her to come anytime in the next few days :( I take comfort in the fact of what the Mw said to ducky though so suppose you never know! Got another sweep booked in for next Monday if I need it.
> 
> So feeling pretty down now :( and crampy after the sweep of course!

Well im glad to hear it wasnt to painful for you, just a pity you aint further on, maybe just a few more days of discomfort but all worth it in the end :hugs:

I cant wait till im able to put my baby as my avatar pic, youv all got such pretty babies :cloud9:


----------



## YoungNImum

Good luck for your sweep sammy if you havnt had it yet? x


----------



## sammiwry

Well I now feel totally thick! Midwife appointment went well, I'm 2/3cm dilated and had a contraction while she doing the sweep and didnt even realise! Fingers crossed something happens soon. Feel incredibly crampy and sore now though


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Wow loads of dec babies been born!

Congrats to you all!

If had/having a sweep, try sex! I had sweep on 11th dec. Sex on 12th dec at 10:20pm. Contractions 10:40pm. She arrived 7:37am :)

All best to you's waiting!


----------



## GoogilyBear

what othe nibbles do you have at xmas?

ive got a list but i swear i am forgetting something :/

OH has got the peanuts out.. He is totally mean as he knows how much i love them lol

Christmas Nibbles List

Twiglets
Pickled Onions (YUM)
Pickled Beetroot
Dips
Breadsticks
Cheesy Balls (LOL)
Matchmakers
Cream crackers
Cheese
Gerhkins (yuckk)
Pringles
Little Savory things like pretsles n little shell things if you know what i mean :s
After 8ts
Cookies
Biscuit selection
Cheese twisty things :s (like breadsticks)


I am certain somethings missing :s.. it doesnt seem like alot on the table :s
Cant wait to pig out on it all over xmas :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Thats good news sammy you had a contraction and didnt even feel it, did she say when baby might be here?


----------



## YoungNImum

Think you have covered most of it googily we normally get a tin of ham aswell and dice it into cubes along with cheese and left over turkey Mmmm


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> Well I now feel totally thick! Midwife appointment went well, I'm 2/3cm dilated and had a contraction while she doing the sweep and didnt even realise! Fingers crossed something happens soon. Feel incredibly crampy and sore now though

:wohoo: Go sammi!! 




GoogilyBear said:


> what othe nibbles do you have at xmas?
> 
> ive got a list but i swear i am forgetting something :/
> 
> OH has got the peanuts out.. He is totally mean as he knows how much i love them lol
> 
> Christmas Nibbles List
> 
> Twiglets
> Pickled Onions (YUM)
> Pickled Beetroot
> Dips
> Breadsticks
> Cheesy Balls (LOL)
> Matchmakers
> Cream crackers
> Cheese
> Gerhkins (yuckk)
> Pringles
> Little Savory things like pretsles n little shell things if you know what i mean :s
> After 8ts
> Cookies
> Biscuit selection
> Cheese twisty things :s (like breadsticks)
> 
> 
> I am certain somethings missing :s.. it doesnt seem like alot on the table :s
> Cant wait to pig out on it all over xmas :)

We started our pigging out - Googli - the advice on peanuts changed - as long as there are no peanut allergies in the family especially your OH (assuming obviously that if you had a peanut allergy it wouldnt be an issue!) then eat away. DH bought a 500g (!!!) of peanuts yesterday damn him and then opened them! Ive been snacking on them all day - will have a butt the size of wales soon. 

I would normally add pate and LOADS of different blue/soft cheeses but that I suppose we still arent supposed to have. I loathe gherkins too :sick: 

I have bought smoked salmon and stuck it in the freezer tho! - freezing it would kill anything lingering on it so I can make scrambled eggs and smoked salmon for Xmas morning - YUM!! 



YoungNImum said:


> Think you have covered most of it googily we normally get a tin of ham aswell and dice it into cubes along with cheese and left over turkey Mmmm

It will be a miracle seeing we are both home this week if our Christmas goodies last till christmas day. we have already eaten half a tub of peanuts and a terry's chocolate orange.............. 

Mizze xx


----------



## GoogilyBear

Mizze said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Well I now feel totally thick! Midwife appointment went well, I'm 2/3cm dilated and had a contraction while she doing the sweep and didnt even realise! Fingers crossed something happens soon. Feel incredibly crampy and sore now though
> 
> :wohoo: Go sammi!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> what othe nibbles do you have at xmas?
> 
> ive got a list but i swear i am forgetting something :/
> 
> OH has got the peanuts out.. He is totally mean as he knows how much i love them lol
> 
> Christmas Nibbles List
> 
> Twiglets
> Pickled Onions (YUM)
> Pickled Beetroot
> Dips
> Breadsticks
> Cheesy Balls (LOL)
> Matchmakers
> Cream crackers
> Cheese
> Gerhkins (yuckk)
> Pringles
> Little Savory things like pretsles n little shell things if you know what i mean :s
> After 8ts
> Cookies
> Biscuit selection
> Cheese twisty things :s (like breadsticks)
> 
> 
> I am certain somethings missing :s.. it doesnt seem like alot on the table :s
> Cant wait to pig out on it all over xmas :)Click to expand...
> 
> We started our pigging out - Googli - the advice on peanuts changed - as long as there are no peanut allergies in the family especially your OH (assuming obviously that if you had a peanut allergy it wouldnt be an issue!) then eat away. DH bought a 500g (!!!) of peanuts yesterday damn him and then opened them! Ive been snacking on them all day - will have a butt the size of wales soon.
> 
> I would normally add pate and LOADS of different blue/soft cheeses but that I suppose we still arent supposed to have. I loathe gherkins too :sick:
> 
> I have bought smoked salmon and stuck it in the freezer tho! - freezing it would kill anything lingering on it so I can make scrambled eggs and smoked salmon for Xmas morning - YUM!!
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Think you have covered most of it googily we normally get a tin of ham aswell and dice it into cubes along with cheese and left over turkey MmmmClick to expand...
> 
> It will be a miracle seeing we are both home this week if our Christmas goodies last till christmas day. we have already eaten half a tub of peanuts and a terry's chocolate orange..............
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
There is no peanut allergy anywhere in the family..
omg
omg
omg
omg...
this means... i can have peanuts...
YEASHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thankyou thankyou thankyou thanksyou

nom nom nom nom, nom nom nom nom, :kiss:


----------



## GoogilyBear

PATE AND HAM OMG HOW CAN I FORGET THEM LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh will have the pate.. he loves it..


----------



## Mizze

GoogilyBear said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> There is no peanut allergy anywhere in the family..
> omg
> omg
> omg
> omg...
> this means... i can have peanuts...
> YEASHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thankyou thankyou thankyou thanksyou
> 
> nom nom nom nom, nom nom nom nom, :kiss:

:rofl: happy to be of service!



GoogilyBear said:


> PATE AND HAM OMG HOW CAN I FORGET THEM LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> oh will have the pate.. he loves it..

Slightly peed off with DH about the pate - he doesnt eat it all year, didnt eat ANY of the stuff I bought last year and this year when im not supposed to eat it HE BUYS TWO PACKS of it!!! Soooooooooo unfair -its sitting in the fridge taunting me. I LOVE pate. 

Mizze xx


----------



## cho

sammi thats brilliant xx


----------



## GoogilyBear

*Has kinda accidently devoured an entire packet of peanuts....*


----------



## Nessicle

Sammi glad the sweep went better for you - told you madden would be here before Ava :) xx


----------



## mrsbling

Oooh Mizzie I love Pate too...... but I can eat it now :)

The first thing I ate when i got home from hospital was Brie and Camemberton crackers -I love soft cheese YUM YUM ..... and I have a load of Pate in the fridge now too ready for Christmas. If your LO hurries up you could be eating it by Christmas too ;) x
Havent had any wine yet, but want to be alert for night feeds...... however I will be having a glass on Christmas day at MIL's and DH will be driving home and doing the night feeds ;) x


----------



## mrsbling

Fingers crossed for you Sammi :) hopefully LO will be in your arms in the next 24 hours ;) x


----------



## Nessicle

I feel ridiculously sick tonight maybe all the build up to the sweep??


----------



## GoogilyBear

maybe all the days events have just taken its toll and its time to rest maybe ness?
it must of been exhausting

i feel sick, but i blame the 300g packet of peanuts ive devoured XD

oh and do you have snow over in wezzie land?lol....

yorkshire rivals lol


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks girls, I'm still in shock wasn't expecting it at all! Been in constant pain and discomfort since, had more paracetamol and it's not helped, just gonna have dinner and then have another bath to try and ease it. 

As for when he might be here she did say I could have another sweep if I wanted thurs and just to ring on the day so not trying to read much into it but if shed of thought I'd still be pregnant shed of booked me in?


----------



## Mizze

GoogilyBear said:


> *Has kinda accidently devoured an entire packet of peanuts....*

:rofl: Good for you! 



Nessicle said:


> Sammi glad the sweep went better for you - told you madden would be here before Ava :) xx

You are on your way hon - dont forget that. She will be here soon 



mrsbling said:


> Oooh Mizzie I love Pate too...... but I can eat it now :)
> 
> The first thing I ate when i got home from hospital was Brie and Camemberton crackers -I love soft cheese YUM YUM ..... and I have a load of Pate in the fridge now too ready for Christmas. If your LO hurries up you could be eating it by Christmas too ;) x
> Havent had any wine yet, but want to be alert for night feeds...... however I will be having a glass on Christmas day at MIL's and DH will be driving home and doing the night feeds ;) x

She needs to hurry up I WANT a pate and brie pig out!!



sammiwry said:


> Thanks girls, I'm still in shock wasn't expecting it at all! Been in constant pain and discomfort since, had more paracetamol and it's not helped, just gonna have dinner and then have another bath to try and ease it.
> 
> As for when he might be here she did say I could have another sweep if I wanted thurs and just to ring on the day so not trying to read much into it but if shed of thought I'd still be pregnant shed of booked me in?

:hugs: Sammi - am v jealous and hope it all goes well. :kiss:

Another day in the house - bored fecking stupid now and trying not to just pig out on crap - not least because it kicks off awful heartburn. Bah!

At least I had the sense to stick a beef stew in the slow cooker this morning so dinner is sorted without effort thank goodness. 

Just had a teary moment with DH about being bored and fed up! Bless - at least he had the sense to be sympathetic! 

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

mrsbling said:


> Oooh Mizzie I love Pate too...... but I can eat it now :)
> 
> The first thing I ate when i got home from hospital was Brie and Camemberton crackers -I love soft cheese YUM YUM ..... and I have a load of Pate in the fridge now too ready for Christmas. If your LO hurries up you could be eating it by Christmas too ;) x
> Havent had any wine yet, but want to be alert for night feeds...... however I will be having a glass on Christmas day at MIL's and DH will be driving home and doing the night feeds ;) x

DH is making Pate for us for christmas!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Googily yeah maybe I'm just worn out! 

Gonna text my Mw see if I can get in for another sweep this week worth an ask! Z

Ive not got any pains now so dont think it's gonna work for me oh well :( 

Sorry you're feeling crappy Mizze I know how you feel x


----------



## YoungNImum

> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> what othe nibbles do you have at xmas?
> 
> ive got a list but i swear i am forgetting something :/
> 
> OH has got the peanuts out.. He is totally mean as he knows how much i love them lol
> 
> Christmas Nibbles List
> 
> Twiglets
> Pickled Onions (YUM)
> Pickled Beetroot
> Dips
> Breadsticks
> Cheesy Balls (LOL)
> Matchmakers
> Cream crackers
> Cheese
> Gerhkins (yuckk)
> Pringles
> Little Savory things like pretsles n little shell things if you know what i mean :s
> After 8ts
> Cookies
> Biscuit selection
> Cheese twisty things :s (like breadsticks)
> 
> 
> I am certain somethings missing :s.. it doesnt seem like alot on the table :s
> Cant wait to pig out on it all over xmas :)
> 
> We started our pigging out - Googli - the advice on peanuts changed - as long as there are no peanut allergies in the family especially your OH (assuming obviously that if you had a peanut allergy it wouldnt be an issue!) then eat away. DH bought a 500g (!!!) of peanuts yesterday damn him and then opened them! Ive been snacking on them all day - will have a butt the size of wales soon.
> 
> I would normally add pate and LOADS of different blue/soft cheeses but that I suppose we still arent supposed to have. I loathe gherkins too :sick:
> 
> I have bought smoked salmon and stuck it in the freezer tho! - freezing it would kill anything lingering on it so I can make scrambled eggs and smoked salmon for Xmas morning - YUM!!
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Think you have covered most of it googily we normally get a tin of ham aswell and dice it into cubes along with cheese and left over turkey MmmmClick to expand...
> 
> It will be a miracle seeing we are both home this week if our Christmas goodies last till christmas day. we have already eaten half a tub of peanuts and a terry's chocolate orange..............
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...




sammiwry said:


> Thanks girls, I'm still in shock wasn't expecting it at all! Been in constant pain and discomfort since, had more paracetamol and it's not helped, just gonna have dinner and then have another bath to try and ease it.
> 
> As for when he might be here she did say I could have another sweep if I wanted thurs and just to ring on the day so not trying to read much into it but if shed of thought I'd still be pregnant shed of booked me in?

[/QUOTE]
Mizzie- God ino i keep forgetting i could have my baby any time, im just relying on baby coming on boxing day, dont think its clicked that he/she could actualy come sometime before then :wacko:


Ohhhhh good luck, good idea getting dinner in you first gotta keep up your stregth, if its time for all the hard work :hugs:

:cry:
Theres not gonna be many of us left at this rate slow down abit girls, alot of us still need to catch up :haha:


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

Seren Joan Hudson born 19/12/2010 @ 21.23pm weighing 10lb 3oz.

Induction started 19th
13.20 pessary in at 2cm dilated
20.40 waters broken at 4cm dilated

Gas and air for the pushing only.


----------



## YoungNImum

Congrats wow what a weight, well done and iv never heard the name before its lovely.


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats ogre babies! :wohoo: Lovely healthy weight!

Sammi, sounds like you will have lo in the next day or so :yipee: i had my sweep at 2-3cm and had him exactly 48hours later! Good luck hun, hope it happens nice and quick for you :hugs:

I had pate today, yum yum!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

mrsbling said:


> Oooh Mizzie I love Pate too...... but I can eat it now :)
> 
> The first thing I ate when i got home from hospital was Brie and Camemberton crackers -I love soft cheese YUM YUM ..... and I have a load of Pate in the fridge now too ready for Christmas. If your LO hurries up you could be eating it by Christmas too ;) x
> Havent had any wine yet, but want to be alert for night feeds...... however I will be having a glass on Christmas day at MIL's and DH will be driving home and doing the night feeds ;) x

 
I love pate and brie too. I had pate on toast the first day I was out of hospital!! Will buy some brie soon.

Sorry I don't get on much but my lil Rosie is very demanding. I'm having to feed her like every hour!! lol 

Come on the remainder Dreamers babies - we want to see you!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## YoungNImum

Kerrieann said:


> Congrats ogre babies! :wohoo: Lovely healthy weight!
> 
> Sammi, sounds like you will have lo in the next day or so :yipee: i had my sweep at 2-3cm and had him exactly 48hours later! Good luck hun, hope it happens nice and quick for you :hugs:
> 
> I had pate today, yum yum!!

Kerrie i love your new avatar pic :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## YoungNImum

Butterfly im sure you dont have time to do much, having to feed every hour bless her.


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks youngnimum!! 

butterfly, i had to do that in the first week, it was so tiring but hes got abit better now, cant wait for him to be in a routine!!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Just got back from xmas food shop at asda, only spent £28, quite pleased with myself :)


Some bloomin people in asda, just dont care where they push their trollies, me n OH were taking it steady cos my back n feet were hurtin, and the man from the cuple behind us said rather loudly, "cmon fatty move it" i turned round and said "fatty?" shoving my bump into full view and said " bumpy, if you wernt inside me right now i would be throttling this man" and the mans missus said "oh shit we are so so sorry..." and she whacked her OH haha.. it made me giggle so much that she said "dont worry about him hes a bloody scrouge atm, he will probs be getting a few more whacks before we get home."
tas had me in giggles everytime we caught a glimpse of them in the shop lol :)

Then treated me n OH to Mcdonalds for tea :)


----------



## YoungNImum

X-mas food shop for £28 sounds fab, go you!
God i no what you mean i hate it when people bump into me or push by when we are out at the shops, sometimes i just lose the rag and shout over the shop "youd think people would be abit more careful seeing as im pregnant, its not as if theres not gonnna be food left on the shelves" some people just dont care at all makes me so angry as im being so careful not to knock into stuff or bump my bump of things and people charge straight into with nota care in the world.


----------



## Nessicle

Bit of crampiness here but think that's just from the discomfort of the sweep than anything else.'Mw recommended i take two cocodamol before bed to help me sleep so gonna do that! Text her about another sweep but she's not text me back x


----------



## GoogilyBear

i dont have a clue whats just happend

i got really hot all of a sudden, threw up, and had to rush to loo to (TMI) empty my bowels.. all in one go... what the hell?

i actually had sweat dripping down my face.. and now its all over.. ive cooled back down and i feel fine :s


----------



## lozzy21

Think im about to loose my baby v tonight.

Not that you lot wanted to know that :rofl:


----------



## sammiwry

Ness I've taken painkillers too, hopefully the sweep has done something for you!!

Need to get this discomfort under control as at the moment only comfy laying down which is going to make labour slow and painful :-( hoping tomorrow of nothing happens can maybe get out for a bit and walk


----------



## Kerrieann

ooh could be a clear out googily! sounds similar to what i had!

cant wait for you all to have ur babies :happydance:

Lozzy, if thats what i think it is then me too :haha::blush:


----------



## lozzy21

Im having some wine and chocolate to loosen me up :rofl:


----------



## Kerrieann

:rofl:


----------



## GoogilyBear

i can hope but then again it wouldnt be a good time for bumpy to come, ive not been prezzie shopping yet lol


----------



## lozzy21

Im actualy realy nervous :rofl:


----------



## YoungNImum

Nessicle said:


> Bit of crampiness here but think that's just from the discomfort of the sweep than anything else.'Mw recommended i take two cocodamol before bed to help me sleep so gonna do that! Text her about another sweep but she's not text me back x

Maybe she will get back to you in the morning :hugs:



GoogilyBear said:


> i dont have a clue whats just happend
> 
> i got really hot all of a sudden, threw up, and had to rush to loo to (TMI) empty my bowels.. all in one go... what the hell?
> 
> i actually had sweat dripping down my face.. and now its all over.. ive cooled back down and i feel fine :s

Maybe youv eaten something dogdy?



lozzy21 said:


> Think im about to loose my baby v tonight.
> 
> Not that you lot wanted to know that :rofl:

:haha:
enjoy :wacko:


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh forgot to mention one born every minute was looking for mums due x-mas day and boxing day to be to go on there show live giving birth, so i contacted them and said id be up for it, but they didnt have a crew here to film it, altho they said i could skype to them but its not as much fun :(


----------



## Nessicle

I want to watch that courtney! Hopefully I'll be at home with a baby for it! 

Really don't think the sweep will work this time for me - no cramping or brown discharge or even any soreness in fact since she did it I've had near enough no cervix pain!


----------



## YoungNImum

i loved it when it was on last year, they showed different girls having all kinds of labours, section, water birth gas&air etc really good.
Awk i hope you are you and sammy both deserve to have your babies by now, they are both playing games in your tummy waiting for all the snow to go before they come lol


----------



## bambikate

I'm looking forward to One Born Every Christmas too. Really want my baby by then too - hope my sweep works in the morning. Keep getting really teary and emotional I just want her now. 

Good luck Lozzy enjoy! lol xx


----------



## Nessicle

Aw thanks hun :flower:

I loved one born every minute too it was so real I don't like the American baby programmes they're boring lol epi and labouring on the back and that's it! 

Xx


----------



## Nessicle

Good luck with your sweep bambikate


----------



## TTC newbie

Just a quick note to say my yellow bump turned blue on 13th December when I had my baby boy 3 days overdue! Had really horrible back labour as he was kying back to back! Got to 10 cm on gas and air and one shot of diamorphine but after pushing for what seemed like forever he had to be delivered by forceps! Still would do it all again in a heartbeat! Good luck to all ladies who are still waiting for their little bundles x


----------



## Mincholada

congrats TTC newbie!!!


i've resorted to dancing to zumba fitness videos tonight. im not doing all the crazy moves, but dancing merengue, bachata etc. to the music. so far doesn't seem like it's working either though, but i'm quite amazed how i can still move with 41+2 lol.

in the morning at 11 AM (i think 4 PM UK time) i have my hospital appointment for the nonstress test and all, so please keep your fingers crossed, that baby girl is alright! i'm kinda nervous! good night!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Kerrieann said:


> ooh could be a clear out googily! sounds similar to what i had!
> 
> cant wait for you all to have ur babies :happydance:
> 
> Lozzy, if thats what i think it is then me too :haha::blush:

Haha!!! DH and i have DTD 3 times now since!! but its a pain in the arse having to use condoms! roll on 6 week postnatal check up!!


----------



## Nessicle

Good luck today Jenny!! Sure she will be fine :flower: 

Congrats ttcnewbie!! 

Anouska i can't wait to have sex again lol forgotten what it's like!


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> Good luck today Jenny!! Sure she will be fine :flower:
> 
> Congrats ttcnewbie!!
> 
> Anouska i can't wait to have sex again lol forgotten what it's like!

Lol!!! Bless ya! I didn't get much chance to forget what it was like - DH couldn't keep his hands off me while I was preggers and he's even worse now if thats possible - he's like a horny teenager!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

My OH finds it weird and doesnt think pregnancy is very attractive he's not a highly sexed man anyway tbh


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> My OH finds it weird and doesnt think pregnancy is very attractive he's not a highly sexed man anyway tbh

My DH has a pretty high sex drive but says its only been like that with me cos i'm so gorgeous (apparently!)!!
He said hes never found pregnant women attractive before but with me it was different - he said there was just something about me when i was pregnant that made me even more attractive!!


----------



## EffyKat

I'm sorry to be a pest but you've put me down as having a baby girl. I had a baby boy. Is there anyway you can correct this please. Thank you in advance :D


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: @ loosin your baby v !


----------



## Mizze

OgRe_BaBiEs said:


> Seren Joan Hudson born 19/12/2010 @ 21.23pm weighing 10lb 3oz.
> 
> Induction started 19th
> 13.20 pessary in at 2cm dilated
> 20.40 waters broken at 4cm dilated
> 
> Gas and air for the pushing only.

Congratulations - lovely name - always liked Seren as a name. 



TTC newbie said:


> Just a quick note to say my yellow bump turned blue on 13th December when I had my baby boy 3 days overdue! Had really horrible back labour as he was kying back to back! Got to 10 cm on gas and air and one shot of diamorphine but after pushing for what seemed like forever he had to be delivered by forceps! Still would do it all again in a heartbeat! Good luck to all ladies who are still waiting for their little bundles x

:wohoo: congratulations! 



Mincholada said:


> congrats TTC newbie!!!
> 
> 
> i've resorted to dancing to zumba fitness videos tonight. im not doing all the crazy moves, but dancing merengue, bachata etc. to the music. so far doesn't seem like it's working either though, but i'm quite amazed how i can still move with 41+2 lol.
> 
> in the morning at 11 AM (i think 4 PM UK time) i have my hospital appointment for the nonstress test and all, so please keep your fingers crossed, that baby girl is alright! i'm kinda nervous! good night!!!!

Minch - will be thinking of you. 

Morning all - nothing to report here - how did everyones :sex: go last night since that seems to be the main topic of conversation! :rofl:

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

All im saying is that lozzy went to sleep one happy girl


----------



## cho

Morning well, Hope kerrie and lozzy had a fun packed night lol ;)
You girls crease me up, just about to take a spoon on cherios and read that lozzy is loosening up with wine and choccies :rofl:

How is everyone doing?
Hope you girls still waiting arnt in too much pain and hope your lo's come real quick.#

Had mw around yesterday and Dylan has only lost a ounce of his birth weight so he is doing brill :) xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Aw bless him Anouska! That's so sweet! 

Great news Charlotte glad Dylan is doing well! 

I asked Mw about sweeps every 3 days and she said only once I've reached 41 weeks :( so can't have another til Monday at the earliest anyway and hoping I don't need it though at this rate I think I'll need inducing...

Bit of achiness in the lower bump but that's it, no bloody discharge or show,a little cervix pain this morning, just BH's and that's it. 

She's moving tons still I don't know how she has room!


----------



## lozzy21

It worked though Charlotte lol

Scar was a bit sore after but nothing too bad.


----------



## sammiwry

Glad to hear Dylan is doing well charlotte.

I've woken up to not much pain, just discomfort but that could be the painkillers I keep taking every 4 hours.

Still worried that I don't know what a proper contractions feel like :-s


----------



## GoogilyBear

Morning.

Woken with some period like pains but they appear to have gone for now.

Ness - can you describe cervix pain for me? ive some strange pains that come and go that feel aslthough they are up and inside.. but didnt know what they were :/

The sleepless nights are back, 3 nights no sleep, up playing angry birds on ipod lol.


----------



## sammiwry

Googily i can only describe it as a sharp intense pain


----------



## GoogilyBear

hmm sounds like ive got it too then.. its like someones just shuved a needle up my foof (god i love that word, makes me giggle all the time)


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah it's like a needle or red hot poker being rammed hard in your foof it's horrible takes your breath away and stops you in your tracks and it's worse when baby moves it's head


----------



## sammiwry

Hot poker is a good way to describe it! I'm finding that painkillers numb it but don't take cervix pain away completely


----------



## GoogilyBear

yup that describes it to a tea :/ god i hope our LO's make an appearance soon, i cannot cope with all these sharpe pains, niggles and the worst of all when baby moves while down in pelvis and it stops you dead cos it hurts so bad :/


----------



## mummyclo

You still here Sammi and Ness!! Lots and lost of Labour dust for you!
:dust: :dust: :dust:
Hope your Lo's are here by christmas! :)


----------



## GoogilyBear

How many of us are actually still here lol?


----------



## KellyC75

Sorry I dont get much time to chat these days...:coffee:

But want you all to know im thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Im still here Chloe :-( hoping yesterdays sweep works! 

Kelly it's completely understandable! How is meadow?


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hope you're all doing ok, your bubs will be here before the month is out! Just keep remembering that! I know it must be frustrating and what im saying is not helpful at all but you can see the light at the end of the long pregnancy tunnel, not long to go for any of you now! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GoogilyBear

4 days seems like forever :/ and the thought of being over due.... thats a dark dark corner..


----------



## Nessicle

Googily I've had that pain 3 weeks lol can you imagine how fed up I am of it :) 

Yep still here girls absolutely no sign of Ava and don't think sweep has worked! Sick of watching Baby Tales etc cos nonone ever seems to bloody go overdue it's so annoying!!


----------



## sammiwry

Haha cheers nat! 

I've just let Rox in from a play outside and she's covered in grass stains :-(


----------



## Nessicle

sammiwry said:


> Hot poker is a good way to describe it! I'm finding that painkillers numb it but don't take cervix pain away completely

Yeah that's the same for me never completely goes away


----------



## KellyC75

sammiwry said:


> Kelly it's completely understandable! How is meadow?

Aww, thanks Sammi :hugs:

Meadow is doing really well thanks & last night waited 3 hours between feeds, rather than her usual 2 hours! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: i just squirted freddie in the eye with my milk!!!
hes looking at me like wtf!! :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Hot poker is a good way to describe it! I'm finding that painkillers numb it but don't take cervix pain away completely
> 
> Yeah that's the same for me never completely goes awayClick to expand...

Has eased now im sat on my ball (cheers ness!) playing monopoly while Dh trys to get some sleep


----------



## Nessicle

Good Hun glad it's helped. Gonna go get a shower something to pass the time!


----------



## sammiwry

KellyC75 said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Kelly it's completely understandable! How is meadow?
> 
> Aww, thanks Sammi :hugs:
> 
> Meadow is doing really well thanks & last night waited 3 hours between feeds, rather than her usual 2 hours! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Aww bless her!! Getting into more of a routine now?


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got a pooly girl today, shes full of cold. Iv got her napping in her bouncer to see if being upright helps her breathing a bit. It crap cos she cant have anything for it untill shes 2 months old. Daft because they gave her calpol in hospital when she was a few 2 days old.


----------



## lozzy21

mummyclo said:


> :rofl: i just squirted freddie in the eye with my milk!!!
> hes looking at me like wtf!! :haha:

Have you squirted yourself with milk yet? Thats even funnier


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Good Hun glad it's helped. Gonna go get a shower something to pass the time!

Yea can sit without virtually any discomfort yet last night even my ball was agony to sit on. Am gently bouncing too


----------



## sammiwry

Has anyone tried there own milk?


----------



## lozzy21

It just tastes sweet sammi.


----------



## mummyclo

OMG! My nan begged me to let her taste it....i said no.
When i had finnished pumping one day she tasted some from the pump and was like "yum, that tasted like coconut milk! Much better than formula!" :blush:
Ive not squirted myself yet, all over the room and Freddie! :rofl:


----------



## sammiwry

Haha cheers lozzy! 

I lost my game of monopoly :-( forgot the objective of the style I'm playing lol :-(


----------



## sammiwry

Chloe I'm not sure I'd let anyone taste it except maybe Dh


----------



## mummyclo

I didnt let her...she stole it from me :cry:
I didn't want anyone to taste it :sick:


----------



## Nut_Shake

I've had 3 midwives tell me to keep squirting Ayden in the eye with my milk as he has a gooey eye. Apparently its the best thing ever for it!!


----------



## sammiwry

Spoiler
We



mummyclo said:


> I didnt let her...she stole it from me :cry:
> I didn't want anyone to taste it :sick:

Ooo didn't realise shed stolen it from you! Seems weird to me wanting to try someone elses breast milk! But can see why people want to try there own


----------



## nikki-lou25

I have cleared Alexs sticky eye by squirtin him! Lol


----------



## Mizze

lozzy21 said:


> All im saying is that lozzy went to sleep one happy girl

:rofl:



Nessicle said:


> Aw bless him Anouska! That's so sweet!
> 
> Great news Charlotte glad Dylan is doing well!
> 
> I asked Mw about sweeps every 3 days and she said only once I've reached 41 weeks :( so can't have another til Monday at the earliest anyway and hoping I don't need it though at this rate I think I'll need inducing...
> 
> Bit of achiness in the lower bump but that's it, no bloody discharge or show,a little cervix pain this morning, just BH's and that's it.
> 
> *She's moving tons still I don't know how she has room!*

Caitlyn still seems to have room too! 
Charlotte - lovely to see Dylan doing nicely. 



Nut_Shake said:


> Hope you're all doing ok, your bubs will be here before the month is out! Just keep remembering that! I know it must be frustrating and what im saying is not helpful at all but you can see the light at the end of the long pregnancy tunnel, not long to go for any of you now! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks hon!! 



mummyclo said:


> OMG! *My nan begged me to let her taste it*....i said no.
> When i had finnished pumping one day she tasted some from the pump and was like "yum, that tasted like coconut milk! Much better than formula!" :blush:
> Ive not squirted myself yet, all over the room and Freddie! :rofl:

ewwwww! :sick:

Well back from 39 wk midwife appt - Good news - baby heartbeat and position fine, FH now measuring 38cms! so only 1 week behind now -she has caught up. My urine and bp are great

Bad news - SHE ISNT ENGAGED AT ALL - ARRRRRRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!!! :nope:

Will not be having my baby before christmas. :( 

Am trying to be positive - her being a xmas day baby is unlikely which is good for her. 

But :( want my baby!! Have the mw coming to me next Tuesday and although they dont usually sweep until 40+5 she might do me a little earlier as my NHS due date is 27th not the 24th (private scan due date) that would 1st January. Boo!!

On a great note tho my friend finally had a baby this morning 13 days over due - a boy!!! She was team yellow so they didnt know. So pleased for her she was immensely fed up being so overdue. 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl:


----------



## sammiwry

Aww sorry your appointment didn't give the results you wanted :-( but things can change so quickly!

I've just my second game of monopoly :-( it's so much harder when you can't cheat :-(


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> Aww sorry your appointment didn't give the results you wanted :-( but things can change so quickly!
> 
> I've just my second game of monopoly :-( it's so much harder when you can't cheat :-(

Thanks Sammi 

:rofl: at the monopoly. 

Cant decide whether to go out to aqua natal or not. Have paid for it and DH is willing to take me and it will be the last one I do unless I go REALLY overdue. And ive been moaning constantly about getting out. On the other hand - not sure I can be arsed! The alternative is driving myself nuts in the house and watching crap TV - again! 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Could you not see how you feel later mizze and decide then? Also congrats to your friend on her little boy!

I was quite looking forward to waddling around tesco yesterday so was a bit :cry: when I was in too much discomfort and went to sit in the car while Dh did the shopping


----------



## YoungNImum

bambikate said:


> I'm looking forward to One Born Every Christmas too. Really want my baby by then too - hope my sweep works in the morning. Keep getting really teary and emotional I just want her now.
> 
> Good luck Lozzy enjoy! lol xx

Hope the sweep goes well today :hugs:



Mizze said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> All im saying is that lozzy went to sleep one happy girl
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Aw bless him Anouska! That's so sweet!
> 
> Great news Charlotte glad Dylan is doing well!
> 
> I asked Mw about sweeps every 3 days and she said only once I've reached 41 weeks :( so can't have another til Monday at the earliest anyway and hoping I don't need it though at this rate I think I'll need inducing...
> 
> Bit of achiness in the lower bump but that's it, no bloody discharge or show,a little cervix pain this morning, just BH's and that's it.
> 
> *She's moving tons still I don't know how she has room!*Click to expand...
> 
> Caitlyn still seems to have room too!
> Charlotte - lovely to see Dylan doing nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Hope you're all doing ok, your bubs will be here before the month is out! Just keep remembering that! I know it must be frustrating and what im saying is not helpful at all but you can see the light at the end of the long pregnancy tunnel, not long to go for any of you now! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hon!!
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> OMG! *My nan begged me to let her taste it*....i said no.
> When i had finnished pumping one day she tasted some from the pump and was like "yum, that tasted like coconut milk! Much better than formula!" :blush:
> Ive not squirted myself yet, all over the room and Freddie! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> ewwwww! :sick:
> 
> Well back from 39 wk midwife appt - Good news - baby heartbeat and position fine, FH now measuring 38cms! so only 1 week behind now -she has caught up. My urine and bp are great
> 
> Bad news - SHE ISNT ENGAGED AT ALL - ARRRRRRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!!! :nope:
> 
> Will not be having my baby before christmas. :(
> 
> Am trying to be positive - her being a xmas day baby is unlikely which is good for her.
> 
> But :( want my baby!! Have the mw coming to me next Tuesday and although they dont usually sweep until 40+5 she might do me a little earlier as my NHS due date is 27th not the 24th (private scan due date) that would 1st January. Boo!!
> 
> On a great note tho my friend finally had a baby this morning 13 days over due - a boy!!! She was team yellow so they didnt know. So pleased for her she was immensely fed up being so overdue.
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

Mizzie i think me you and tireney n googily is gonna be her till we are grey and old :cry:


----------



## YoungNImum

Ness, sammy how you feeling today, any pains? xxx


----------



## Mizze

Feels that way Courtney- we will have to be the January club! 

Stupid isnt it - I just feel like she will NEVER come when in reality 3 week is the max. Its just might be a very long 3 weeks!
Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

sammiwry said:


> Spoiler
> We
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I didnt let her...she stole it from me :cry:
> I didn't want anyone to taste it :sick:
> 
> Ooo didn't realise shed stolen it from you! Seems weird to me wanting to try someone elses breast milk! But can see why people want to try there ownClick to expand...

But you drink a cows brest milk every time you have a bowl of cerial?


----------



## YoungNImum

Mizze said:


> Feels that way Courtney- we will have to be the January club!
> 
> Stupid isnt it - I just feel like she will NEVER come when in reality 3 week is the max. Its just might be a very long 3 weeks!
> Mizze xx

Just thought we could 2011 babies :cry:
Maybe if we eat loads of food x-mas day and boxing day they wont have room to stay in there any longer? :winkwink:


----------



## YoungNImum

Just seen on news london to scotland over head powerlines our down because of the snow :O
No trains running and only one airway open at heathrow. Dosnt look like many people our gonna have a good x-mas this year :(


----------



## sammiwry

Courtney, I'm quite crampy but nothing different to how I've felt all weekend :-( so who knows? Doesn't help I still can't tell if I'm having contractions or not :-( midwife felt one when doing my sweep but I was so busy trying to stay relaxed I didn't pay much attention!


Lozzy I know but a cow isn't a person iykwim? Plus I also like to be nieve and think that how you buy mince chicken etc shopping is how it comes I know it's not but that's how i like to think of it


----------



## YoungNImum

sammiwry said:


> Courtney, I'm quite crampy but nothing different to how I've felt all weekend :-( so who knows? Doesn't help I still can't tell if I'm having contractions or not :-( midwife felt one when doing my sweep but I was so busy trying to stay relaxed I didn't pay much attention!
> 
> 
> Lozzy I know but a cow isn't a person iykwim? Plus I also like to be nieve and think that how you buy mince chicken etc shopping is how it comes I know it's not but that's how i like to think of it

Well i hope i have contractions and cant feel them that sounds lovely to me :happydance:
Must make you feel abit unsure tho, not knowing what to look for, hopefully your waters will break before you can feel them, then you will defo no your in labour. :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

same old for me unfortunately nothing new except backache from doing too much and strong braxton hicks!


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw ness i bet your fed up? And i do no theres only so much you can do round the house its abit boring just sitting watching tv. xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey ladies

Hope you're all ok. 

I really feel for the December Dreamers who are still waiting for labour to start. I'm sure it'll be real soon. Come on babies - Santa will be here in a few days!!! :dohh:

Things have improved a little for me. Rosie was feeding every 2 to 3 hours in the night so I have managed to grab some sleep - she is having to sleep with me though. It has been really helpful to hear similar stories from my Dreamers mummies because I no longer feel like I'm on my own and doing something wrong. :hugs:

I discovered yesterday evening whilst cooking tea that Rosie likes the sound of the extractor fan in the kitchen as she fell asleep!!! That is where she is currently - she has been asleep for an hour and I've not had to rock her once!! DH is going to argos to buy a baby soother - it plays melodies and natural sounds so hopefully if we put this in the moses basket - she will sleep in it at night!!! fingers crossed anyway!!:sleep:

I really hope the remaining ladies get natural births because OMG - recovering from the section is sooooo tough :cry:


----------



## sammiwry

Haha Courtney it's nice but worrying, I mean potentially I could get to needing to push without realising! I'm hoping I will feel something before that though!

Ness I still reckon you'll be surprised by ava!

I'm having a good afternoon, bouncing on my ball I've finally won a game of monopoly and my Clio works again


----------



## nikki-lou25

Butterfly - I got a prince lionheart bear for Alex, it plays placenta wooshy sounds & a heartbeat just like what baby heard in the womb! It's been really useful, he's settled way easier than Aimee ever did!


----------



## nikki-lou25

https://www.princelionheart.com/site_uk/n_bc_0016.html

That's the bear I got :)


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks girls I'm just glad I'm not on my own and my bump buddy is overdue with me lol Sammi sorry ha ha 

Just been online to try do a food shop as the car has burnt out as OH never put anti freeze in the radiator like a tool and a radiator pipe has cracked so neither of us can get out, no delivery slots til next week!! 

Got achy pains in my bum cos of the cocodamol bungs you up I'm struggling to poo! 

I ended up opening my Xmas pressie from OH's sister to cheer myself up lol it's a gorgeous Mulberry purse totally love it!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Glad you're doing well Butterfly xx


----------



## WILSMUM

- Butterfly - said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Hope you're all ok.
> 
> I really feel for the December Dreamers who are still waiting for labour to start. I'm sure it'll be real soon. Come on babies - Santa will be here in a few days!!! :dohh:
> 
> Things have improved a little for me. Rosie was feeding every 2 to 3 hours in the night so I have managed to grab some sleep - she is having to sleep with me though. It has been really helpful to hear similar stories from my Dreamers mummies because I no longer feel like I'm on my own and doing something wrong. :hugs:
> 
> I discovered yesterday evening whilst cooking tea that Rosie likes the sound of the extractor fan in the kitchen as she fell asleep!!! That is where she is currently - she has been asleep for an hour and I've not had to rock her once!! DH is going to argos to buy a baby soother - it plays melodies and natural sounds so hopefully if we put this in the moses basket - she will sleep in it at night!!! fingers crossed anyway!!:sleep:
> 
> I really hope the remaining ladies get natural births because OMG - recovering from the section is sooooo tough :cry:

If yr finding the extractor soothes her you might find things like food processor, washing machine and hoover have the same effect - its all white noise and thats suppose to be really soothing for babies - didn't work with Wil but Ailsa isn't bothered by the hoover when shes alseep and in fect the other day she was laying in her moses basket happily awake when I started hoovering and by the time i'd finished she was sound asleep!!!


----------



## sammiwry

It's ok ness! I'm glad I'm glad I'm not overdue on my own too!

I managed 2 hours without painkillers to keep discomfort at bay would of tried to go a bit longer but want to try and take Rox for a walk


----------



## YoungNImum

For some reason im sick of eating? Really need to get up of my bum and let the dogs out for a run about but it freezing outside, and i should make a start on the ironing anyone fancy giving my a shove lol


----------



## YoungNImum

Still about 8 of us to drop, well those who i counted was just from who posts on here often.


----------



## Nessicle

Courtney I'm sick of eating too it's boring :( 

I don't even need painkillers Sammi that's how much nothing s happening lol


----------



## Nessicle

My feet and calves are triple the size at the moment they're painfully tight and sore and OH massaged them for me bless him got him to do the reflexology points on my ankles too to try trigger something!


----------



## Tierney

Sorry your having a bad time of it Ness, Hope I don't end up like that next week when I go over hun x Surely it can't be long now for you and Sammi, I was expecting to come on to one of you being in labour from your sweeps, fingers crossed for ya both x

I've just read my notes and the doctor at the hospital as put not to give me a sweep until term + 7 thats 02/01/2011 I want one before then if LO isn't here can't wait all that time! I'm guna ask the midwife about it on Thursday when I see her.

Hope everyone else is ok, lovely to hear from all the new mummies cant wait to be able to join in the chat about feeding etc


----------



## sammiwry

Tierney hopefully your midwife will do it as it's not as though it's majorly before the 2nd jan. I strongly echo ness's advice about taking painkillers beforehand though. I only took one, but will definitely be taking 2 on Thursday if madden doesn't make an appearance before then.


----------



## YoungNImum

Nessicle said:


> Courtney I'm sick of eating too it's boring :(
> 
> I don't even need painkillers Sammi that's how much nothing s happening lol

Think thats why iv been eatin so much bordem :coffee:
Going shopping tomoz for some bits & bobs for the new house so least ill be out in the real world for a few hours :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

Yay to some saneness Courtney!

Looks like all im going out to do is pick up Chinese for dinner :-( shall keep on top of my painkillers tomorrow and hopefully get out with Rox if nothing more happened


----------



## YoungNImum

sammiwry said:


> Yay to some saneness Courtney!
> 
> Looks like all im going out to do is pick up Chinese for dinner :-( shall keep on top of my painkillers tomorrow and hopefully get out with Rox if nothing more happened

Mmm chinese sounds yummy, maybe abit of walking will help? I just sorted pooch's out cleaned there run and brushed them both, i no it may sound odd but i do think they know iv something inside ov me they behave extra good now :shrug:


----------



## sammiwry

I know the walking will probably do me good but I just don't want to put myself in the amount of pain and discomfort I was in yesterday just for a 10 min walk :-( rather leave it today and try tomorrow when it'll only aggreviate things and then I can get it back to a bareable state iykwim?


----------



## YoungNImum

sammiwry said:


> I know the walking will probably do me good but I just don't want to put myself in the amount of pain and discomfort I was in yesterday just for a 10 min walk :-( rather leave it today and try tomorrow when it'll only aggreviate things and then I can get it back to a bareable state iykwim?

yea no what you mean, you dont wanna push yourself to much at this stage anyway. :hugs:


----------



## Tierney

Will def remember the painkiller advise Sammi thanks! 
Isn't it boring staying in all day at home! When I was at work I couldnt wait to start my maternity leave but now just feel like I'm waiting for something thats never going to happen lol x


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah request the sweep before Tierney! And defo take painkillers it does help :flower: 

Sammi how you feeling? my tummy feels sore and gripey like I'm gonna get poos and having strong BH's making me feel sick :sick: bleurgh! 

Gotta cook a curry too and cba!! 

Normality sounds lovely tomorrow Courtney! I'm having my vertical blinds fitted thought there was no point putting it off until she's here cos it might not be til the weekend!


----------



## sazhuddy13

hi i have just quickly come on her just to say that i gave birth to my beautiiful daughter on 19th december. we have called her Adelina amanda lee and she weighed 9lb 3.5oz. we are both home and doing great.xx


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats sazhuddy!


Ness, im still really crampy but *think* ive just had a contraction, didn't feel anything tighten just had an intense pain across my whole bump and when it eased had an ache in my bum? 


I'm hoping if i don't go before thurs the sweep again won't be as uncomfy as I'll know what to expect this time. I'm not ashamed to admit it, I shed a few tears yesterday when she was doing it.


----------



## Nessicle

I'm not allowed another sweep til Monday :( 

My tummy feels really crampy gripey with tightenings it's making me feel sick don't want to read anything in to it buts it's started all of a sudden!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> I'm not allowed another sweep til Monday :(
> 
> My tummy feels really crampy gripey with tightenings it's making me feel sick don't want to read anything in to it buts it's started all of a sudden!

I know what you mean ness, I keep trying to anaylise every twinge and pain to see if it's a contraction or not


----------



## YoungNImum

Tierney said:


> Will def remember the painkiller advise Sammi thanks!
> Isn't it boring staying in all day at home! When I was at work I couldnt wait to start my maternity leave but now just feel like I'm waiting for something thats never going to happen lol x

Thats how i felt couldnt wait to get of for maternity then when i was of i was like hmmm what do i do now? I hate waiting Tierney :haha:



Nessicle said:


> Yeah request the sweep before Tierney! And defo take painkillers it does help :flower:
> 
> Sammi how you feeling? my tummy feels sore and gripey like I'm gonna get poos and having strong BH's making me feel sick :sick: bleurgh!
> 
> Gotta cook a curry too and cba!!
> 
> Normality sounds lovely tomorrow Courtney! I'm having my vertical blinds fitted thought there was no point putting it off until she's here cos it might not be til the weekend!


Normality is just he word, OH has been workinglonger hours aswell with coming up to x-mas they have plenty of over time, so its pretty lonely at times. So Me one of my older sisters and mum our going to head to town might aswell tag along id just be sitting on my tod all day if not. Im looking forard to it :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

I think I'm having contractions but can't be sure and don't want to get my hopes up....

With every tightening I'm having crampy sensations and little pains in my lower bump and my bump is heavy and tender...


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ooh ness give it a few hours & see if they get any more intense!


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> I think I'm having contractions but can't be sure and don't want to get my hopes up....
> 
> With every tightening I'm having crampy sensations and little pains in my lower bump and my bump is heavy and tender...

That's how my bump feels and what im feeling except I can't pinpoint where the tightening is it's so confusing. I feel quite sick too :-(


----------



## Nessicle

I will do Nikki - they're not lasting very long at the moment about 15 seconds each time I get one - they're supposed to last longer the more progress you make aren't they? 

Sammi hope this is it for us!! Daren't even believe it is! 

Feel like I'm gonna have an upset tummy everytime I have one


----------



## sammiwry

I hope so ness, I've just got crampyness at the moment and the feeling sick :-(


----------



## bambikate

ness and sammi, with my first daughter I wasn't sure I was in labour because nothing really felt like a "contraction" it was more like period pains to me tbh, then I noticed they were coming every so often so I timed those and it turned out that was real labour. 

I had my sweep this morning. Had my show and started losing my plug, DTD, been on the ball and been for 2 long walks - ooooh pleeeease come soon baby :) xx


----------



## sammiwry

Cheers bambikate, I've had almost constant period type pains since the weekend, it's just the strength that changes occasionally and becomes pretty intense but it'll stay intense for like 30 mins at a time :-s


----------



## bambikate

sammiwry said:


> Cheers bambikate, I've had almost constant period type pains since the weekend, it's just the strength that changes occasionally and becomes pretty intense but it'll stay intense for like 30 mins at a time :-s

well it sounds pretty promising, maybe everyone feels differently. I know I keep analysing everything too - I wish I could just chill and let nature do its thing! xx


----------



## sammiwry

I'm exactly the same, I just wish I knew for certain so I could start timing them


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh ness and sammy i hope this is it for you both, The pain in my bump is the bit im dreading the most :( 
Fingers crossed for you both girls xxxxx


----------



## YoungNImum

Sounds like your sweep went well today Bam :D

Please all dont rush to the light at once, at this rate ill be having bump confo's all on my own :( Maybe mizzie will wait on me haha :D


----------



## sammiwry

Awww Courtney :-( madden could be stubborn and make me wait for ages :-(


----------



## Kerrieann

Evening ladies, hope ur all ok, coingrats to the new mummy's!!!

Ness and sammi, i really feel for you but it wont be much longer, your both doing so well :hugs:

Wont be much longer for everyone else either! :hugs:


----------



## YoungNImum

Has anyone made a dec 2010 mummy thread? Would like to keep in touch with you all once the last of the babies have arrived?


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks Kerrie, I just wish I knew what was going on. Did your second sweep hurt less?


----------



## Kerrieann

neither of mine hurt tbh but if anything it felt like the 2nd one didnt work as i felt nothing but it did work!


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> neither of mine hurt tbh but if anything it felt like the 2nd one didnt work as i felt nothing but it did work!

Ooo :-( I've still got some time for it to work but just trying to prepare myself for another one on thurs :-(


----------



## Kerrieann

If this one hasnt worked then im sure the next one will as ur more dialated then i was to start with! Just keep active like you are and rest in the evenings, are yoy dtd? i think that helped me too and tmi but after we finished i proped my bum up with a pillow to "bathe my cervix" lol :haha: :blush: This was the night beofre contracions started!


----------



## Nessicle

Well all stoops again I'm so effing pissed off all I want to do is sit here and cry yet another day just sat around waiting no ne to talk to nowhere to go

I'm sick of seeing birth announcements in third tri too :( 

Mw won't give me another sweep til next Monday she said they offer sweeps every 3 days from 41 weeks which is crappy :(


----------



## Nessicle

OH refuses to have sex with me too said he can't get an erection while I'm pregnant he just doesn't find it attractive:cry:


----------



## Kerrieann

Ness thats awful hun! :hugs: Say to him well you dont want to have sex with him either ur just using him for his sperm :haha: xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

sazhuddy13 said:


> hi i have just quickly come on her just to say that i gave birth to my beautiiful daughter on 19th december. we have called her Adelina amanda lee and she weighed 9lb 3.5oz. we are both home and doing great.xx

 congrats xx


----------



## Nessicle

Lol Kerrie I know makes feel so unnattractive! X


----------



## ducky1502

Sending all you overdue ladies lots of labour dust. Thinking of you all xxxxx


----------



## sammiwry

Kerrieann said:


> Ness thats awful hun! :hugs: Say to him well you dont want to have sex with him either ur just using him for his sperm :haha: xx

Haha Kerrie I like it!

Ness :hugs: 


We aren't dtding but that's mainly because I end up so uncomfy I kill the mood but if I need a second sweep might just have to bite my lip and do it


----------



## lozzy21

Ness give him a slap, thats not a nice thing to say.


----------



## xkirstyx

aw ness :hugs: im always thinking about you hunny really hope ur baby doesnt keep you waiting much longer! xxx


----------



## Mama1985

Hey everyone just popping in lol congrats to all those that have had their babies!!!! and a big hug and labour dust for all those who are overdue! me included!!! lol

its strange because with my first, by this time I was getting pains and everything hurt lol but with this lil one no pains no nothing!!! I have a funny feeling he is either waiting for new years, his auntie to come down or for santa! lol

hey Nessicle I know how you feel, I would like hubby to have sex with me but he isnt really too bothered actually we were gonna do it today! but i said he has to have a bath and wash every inch of his body! but obviously im on the labtop lol and he is on the computer, he hasnt had a bath and I am getting tired lol (BTW sorry if that was too much information)


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks girls I'm sorry for moaning I'm just so fed up now! Can't believe it's 5 days overdue in a couple of hours boo! Ava feels mega low as well I can't walk without looking like I've papped my pants lol least I'm getting some sleep with the cocodamol! 

Hope all the new mommies are ok xx


----------



## lozzy21

Once you have had the baby ness id make him wait ages for sex, saying you dont want it cos you dont find him attractive, see how he likes it


----------



## ducky1502

I couldnt agree more... Your OH is being very mean Ness! What an awful thing to say, would make anyone feel unattractive!

Ignore him though hun.... I think you still look great in your bump pics!!


----------



## EmyDra

Their attempts at giving me a sweep today were a fail.

Cervix not dilated, far back and tightly closed. On the plus side it didn't hurt and they confirmed LO is completely engaged.

Oh well, looks like I'll be going to induction...:dohh:

*gives Ness' man a slight punch in the bits*


----------



## sammiwry

Should I be worried that my plug is still coming away with small streaks of red blood?


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks girls xx i don't think he means to be so insensitive he's just not good at wording things well but i will make him wait Lozzy don't you worry!! 

Sorry about your sweep Emydra :( 

Sammi I haven't had a show only my mucous plug that's green wish I could help


----------



## ducky1502

The show sounds normal hun.


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls
Just finished a feed so popping in to see had we any more December babies, huge congrats saz I think youvwere the only one I seen.
Wishing everyone still waiting lots of labour dust and speedy babies. I was thirteen days overdue and felt every minute of it so don't feel bad about moaning, that's what we are all here for. 
Juliette so far is a little dream although a booby savage, she can't get enough!! 
She is a week old already which I can't believe, I just want to stop time and enjoy her.
Have any of the other breast feeding mums given a soothed or bottle yet? My husband is really missing feeding her but midwife recommended waiting till five weeks to start bottle-feeding expressed milk.
Anyway I'll be on at her next feed to see are there any more labour pains happening x x


----------



## calliebaby

I have been pumping here and there and letting my husband feed him. I had no choice last week when I had my surgery. My baby will take a bottle, but definitely prefers me over it any day. He has no problem going back and forth.


----------



## Mincholada

hey ladies.... 41+4 around the corner for me... :(
for those of you not on FB, i had my hospital exams today. was in there for 4.5 hours. she scored 8 out of 8 on the biophysical profile (2 points are for 30 sec. min breathing practice alone) and she was also responsive to the non-stress test. i was on my back for 2 hours and it was bloody uncomfortable. how women birth like this is beyond me and now i'm dreading even more that i'll end up like that... all the hospital nurses asked me when my induction date is... my answer: i have none! shocked looks! awesome... :( the pitocin bags where right next to my curtain-room in the maternity triage. it was all a little scary there for me... mind me, i was all on my own and the first time admitted to a US hospital.

have my midwife appointment tomorrow morning, so hoping i'll get some dilation news or something... just a little straw to hold on to.

said goodbye to my parents tonight. they're flying back tomorrow.
i feel so alone it's unreal. didn't have many hormonal break-downs throughout the last 9 months, i think now it's starting :( doesn't help that xmas is right there. finally returned her xmas outfit today. got two packages in the mail for xmas, but it's all for LO, nothing for me :(

same hospital exams on friday again......... bla! can something please happen until then? PLEEEAAAASE?????

btw. mizze, my LO isn't engaged at all either. that fortunately doesn't mean anything. some babies just engage when the contractions push them down. fingers crossed yours gets the idea quicker than mine!

good morning to you waiting ladies in england! guess the moon didn't do any good over there either. :( maybe i should've joined my ex-boss at the full moon party at the ritz hotel down here... instead i walked 2 miles in the dark underneath the moon. didn't help either. my girl is just too happy inside of me... but how much longer??? she even stuck her tongue out on the ultrasound! tsk!

well, another lonely night ahead of me. cheers!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Jenny - nearly 5am here! 

So sorry about your parents not getting to meet LO :hugs: I really hope she comes for you soon can't believe you don't have an induction date yet!

I feel sick constantly even after eating ugh!


----------



## mummyclo

Arg! Why cant i upload to bnb! :(
Hopefully Freddie will sleep a bit today so i can get some housework done! 
My OH is useless, he doesn't do anything!


----------



## sammiwry

Think I've worked out what contractions feel like! AND I think they are coming every 6 mins for 30 secs but that's rough timings


----------



## mummyclo

yey thats good sammi!! :dust:


----------



## sammiwry

Cheers Chloe! Timing them properly they are every 7 mins lasting 30 secs!

Gonna have a bath and then I'll ring the hospital for advice and hopefully they'll get me to go in for some monitoring and confirm it


----------



## GoogilyBear

Morning :)

nice to know more babies have been born while ive been away for a day :D
Congrats to you :)

Another reason to realy hate hospitals. this could be a good rant :)

While shopping in what seemed like the over packed primark in hull yesterday, my mum got a phone call from the midwife, wanting to speak to me. how on earth she got my mothers number i dont know, as she isnt on my notes anywhere :s

ANYWAY.. she said, 

"sarah, i have some really good news that i think you will be really happy about.."
go on...
"Hull royal only tested your urine for group b strep and didnt swab you, am i correct"

indeed she was..

"well theres a good chance that because of this you dont have group b at all, and wont need your iv anti biotics in a drip, ive had a word with one of the other consultants, ans she said if you havent been tested positive while you have been under scarborough care, then there is no reason why you cannot have your waterbirth, or have your baby in the midwife unit!""

at this point i wanted to cry. talk about messing me about. she then went on to say

"we will test you for group b on friday when you come in tho, just to be on the safe side,
but as its not been showing up in your urine for a good 6months now, and it didnt show in your last test, i dont see that there should be a problem!!"

I think that sometimes, the lack of communication between places is poor, and the fact they never told me this, or they never figured this out before is apaulling :/

Bring on friday and bring on that test. Ill bloody show them.


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats to the new mummies :cloud9:

Good luck to those that are so close :thumbup:


----------



## Mizze

Stupid fecking laptop keeps chucking me out mid post! Apologies



sazhuddy13 said:


> hi i have just quickly come on her just to say that i gave birth to my beautiiful daughter on 19th december. we have called her Adelina amanda lee and she weighed 9lb 3.5oz. we are both home and doing great.xx

Congratulations hon! Lovely weight



bambikate said:


> ness and sammi, with my first daughter I wasn't sure I was in labour because nothing really felt like a "contraction" it was more like period pains to me tbh, then I noticed they were coming every so often so I timed those and it turned out that was real labour.
> 
> I had my sweep this morning. Had my show and started losing my plug, DTD, been on the ball and been for 2 long walks - ooooh pleeeease come soon baby :) xx

FX'd bambikate.



YoungNImum said:


> Sounds like your sweep went well today Bam :D
> 
> Please all dont rush to the light at once, at this rate ill be having bump confo's all on my own :( Maybe mizzie will wait on me haha :D

I will be here - not much doubt of that I think!


EmyDra said:


> Their attempts at giving me a sweep today were a fail.
> 
> Cervix not dilated, far back and tightly closed. On the plus side it didn't hurt and they confirmed LO is completely engaged.
> 
> Oh well, looks like I'll be going to induction...:dohh:
> 
> *gives Ness' man a slight punch in the bits*

Oh Emy! :hugs: Agree about Ness' bloke - stupid thing to say to a pregnant woman - ness id have castrated him! 



Mincholada said:


> hey ladies.... 41+4 around the corner for me... :(
> for those of you not on FB, i had my hospital exams today. was in there for 4.5 hours. she scored 8 out of 8 on the biophysical profile (2 points are for 30 sec. min breathing practice alone) and she was also responsive to the non-stress test. i was on my back for 2 hours and it was bloody uncomfortable. how women birth like this is beyond me and now i'm dreading even more that i'll end up like that... all the hospital nurses asked me when my induction date is... my answer: i have none! shocked looks! awesome... :( the pitocin bags where right next to my curtain-room in the maternity triage. it was all a little scary there for me... mind me, i was all on my own and the first time admitted to a US hospital.
> 
> have my midwife appointment tomorrow morning, so hoping i'll get some dilation news or something... just a little straw to hold on to.
> 
> said goodbye to my parents tonight. they're flying back tomorrow.
> i feel so alone it's unreal. didn't have many hormonal break-downs throughout the last 9 months, i think now it's starting :( doesn't help that xmas is right there. finally returned her xmas outfit today. got two packages in the mail for xmas, but it's all for LO, nothing for me :(
> 
> same hospital exams on friday again......... bla! can something please happen until then? PLEEEAAAASE?????
> 
> btw. mizze, my LO isn't engaged at all either. that fortunately doesn't mean anything. some babies just engage when the contractions push them down. fingers crossed yours gets the idea quicker than mine!
> 
> good morning to you waiting ladies in england! guess the moon didn't do any good over there either. :( maybe i should've joined my ex-boss at the full moon party at the ritz hotel down here... instead i walked 2 miles in the dark underneath the moon. didn't help either. my girl is just too happy inside of me... but how much longer??? she even stuck her tongue out on the ultrasound! tsk!
> 
> well, another lonely night ahead of me. cheers!

Aw minch hon :hugs: thanks for the words about engagement. Hope you sleep well and wake up with contractions. 



sammiwry said:


> Think I've worked out what contractions feel like! AND I think they are coming every 6 mins for 30 secs but that's rough timings

Woohoo! :wohoo: go Sammi go! 



KellyC75 said:


> Congrats to the new mummies :cloud9:
> 
> Good luck to those that are so close :thumbup:

Thanks! 

Nothing doing here -surprise surprise! 

Ah well

:hugs: ness xxxx 

Mizze xx


----------



## EmyDra

Morning! :D

Oooo!!! Sammy's having contractions :happydance:, think i'm going to have to be checking this thread many times today.

Mincholada - you're doing sooooo well, As long as everything remains good and well in womb-land are you planning on complete refusal of induction? I got really emotional for the first time yesterday just over my frozen central heating, maybe that shift is the start of the hormonal change that'll get these babies out :) :hugs:

Googily - o.o Omg, I think I'd want to kill them. But brilliant, sooo glad they DID realise before you went into labour. I would LOVE it if my MW rang me up and was like 'you can have a waterbirth' but it's not gonna happen. If you take the very borderline GD out of it, I still have wierd undiagonosed illnesses from early 3rd tri and then it'll probably be an induced birth anyway (half of me would like to go past term to have a CHANCE at natrual labour) - but still. Celebrate, and be glad they actually did manage to sort out the cock-up before it was too late (though they deserve many shaking fists and angry faces :growlmad:)

NIMum - Just thought I'd let you know that my Nanna and Grandad's roof also collapsed o.o, pretty insane. I'm still unable to go back home until the heating is fixed.


----------



## KellyC75

*This date 18 years ago was my due date for my 1st Son! 

He was so comfy that he stayed put until New Years Eve! *


----------



## ducky1502

For those of you with iphones or android phones you can get some amazing free apps to time contractions on... my OH used one on his iphone to time mine. Takes the stress off things because it records it all for you. But they do zap your battery so make sure you keep your phone as charged as possible or your phone will die in the hospital like my OH's did :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girls yep still here nope nothing to report! 

Glad Sammi is having contractions I'm praying Ava won't be far bhond but I can see me going til after Xmas at this rate I'm losing the will to live :( 

Can't believe I'm 5 days over it's my worst nightmare realised I really didn't want or expect to go over! 

Ducky I've got an app for contractions too it's really good 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## samantha.xo

What app is everyone using for contractions then? I can imagine using the iphone will be much more simple than pen & paper lol. What are the recommendations?


----------



## Xaviersmom

hopefully2 said:


> Have any of the other breast feeding mums given a soothed or bottle yet? My husband is really missing feeding her but midwife recommended waiting till five weeks to start bottle-feeding expressed milk.

Because J was in the NICU, she was introduced to bottles and the breast. I never give a bottle, only DH. We have been doing it all along and she eats just fine from both of us.

That being said... it's a LIFESAVER! I have frozen packs of EBM so DH can give a bottle at random. Last night, she had a 5 hour cluster feed. I finally got her to sleep for a bit and went to bed.. When she got up, DH filled her up with a bottle and she slept 5 almost 6 hours in the night. I feel human today :D 

We frequently have DH do the late night feed, or sometimes he wants to take her to a friends for a little bit, this gives him the freedom to do so... and I get a couple hours for me.


----------



## Nessicle

Samantha I downloaded the BabyBump app at the start of my pregnancy and it has a good contraction timer in there x


----------



## samantha.xo

Nessicle said:


> Samantha I downloaded the BabyBump app at the start of my pregnancy and it has a good contraction timer in there x

I think I have that - is it the one with the purple background with a white bump on it? I'll use that one then if it's good :) Now I just need some contractions!!!


----------



## Xaviersmom

KellyC75 said:


> *This date 18 years ago was my due date for my 1st Son!
> 
> He was so comfy that he stayed put until New Years Eve! *

WOW Yaay! Anyone else in here have a huge age gap between kids??

My DS is 12 and will be 13 in April. To me that seemed like a big gap :D Altho... the nice part is he isn't going to go through that sibling jealousy because he is so much older :)

Oh and Hopefully.. I give J a dummy all the time too. Otherwise... she'd be hanging off my nipples 24/7 lol.


----------



## ducky1502

I originally said I didn't want Oliver to have a dummy but he's a real sucker! He gets a lot of comfort from sucking and if I don't give him a dummy he goes for his fingers and I'd rather he didn't become a finger sucker. He only gets his dummy when he needs it though, which to be honest really isn't often at all. He will only take the Avent dummies though, bought him some tommee tippee ones but he just spits those out!


----------



## mummyclo

I have been expressing also for a week, he breastfeeds fine and takes from a bottle.
I also give him a dummy in the evening, when he just comfort sucks....oherwise he over eats and is sick :(
xx


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah that's the one Samantha! 

Just to update you all Sammi is now 4cm dilated and has been transferred to hospital as she's feeling very sick and tired. Will update with further news as soon as I have any!


----------



## Nessicle

I e got mega bad swelling in both feet I can barely move my ankles and toe they're triple the size - I don't know if I should be worried?


----------



## xkirstyx

oh good luck sammi!

ness maybe give mw a phone about swelling xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Have dropped her a text as I feel rotten too real sicky and tired and a feeling like Ava has no fluid round her its weird...

By the time Madden gets here all my bump buddies have had their babies and I'm still here :(


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Have dropped her a text as I feel rotten too real sicky and tired and a feeling like Ava has no fluid round her its weird...
> 
> By the time Madden gets here all my bump buddies have had their babies and I'm still here :(

Hey hon - both my original bump buddies had their babies at 38 weeks! 

Do not fear I will be here!! My little lady is dead comfy - still seems to have room to move and it showing no signs of wanting to swap her nice warm conditions for the outside world - just like me! If she took after her Dad she would be out and probably crawling by now! 

Have decided to use PMA - yes im pissed off it could be another 3 weeks but so be it. Im not in any real discomfort (unlike you ness) so I can cope. Being miserable just makes the days and nights so much longer. Today has been better because I have just done things. 

Heartburn is killing me though but - oh well

Oooh and I had a lovely surprise today a friend from Edinburgh has knitted Caitlyn a gorgeous green and red hat mittens and booties! Very festive so come what may she will be wearing them. They are beautifully made and im so pleased with htem -what a sweetie

:hugs: and :dust: :dust: for Sammi. 

Thoughts and prayers you wont be far behind Ness honey. Glad you contacted the mw - stuff like that should be checked out. 

We are seriously quiet in here today! 

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Good luck to sammi :happydance:


----------



## Mama1985

good luck sammi!!!!

and again more hugs and labour dust to everyone overdue!!!

Urgh my midwife couldnt do the sweep today as everything is still to high up! so basically nothing is happening down there!!! looks like he is gonna be a new years baby after all! lol


----------



## - Butterfly -

Good luck Sammi - thinking of you.

Hope all waiting Dreamers are doing ok xxx


----------



## Tierney

Woo hoo come on Sammi Good luck hun!

Mizze I have got terrible Acid\heartburn aswell its awful! x


----------



## Mizze

Mama1985 said:


> good luck sammi!!!!
> 
> and again more hugs and labour dust to everyone overdue!!!
> 
> Urgh my midwife couldnt do the sweep today as everything is still to high up! so basically nothing is happening down there!!! looks like he is gonna be a new years baby after all! lol

Oh hon :dust: :dust: I think there might be more than 1 new years baby!! 



- Butterfly - said:


> Good luck Sammi - thinking of you.
> 
> Hope all waiting Dreamers are doing ok xxx

Hey hon - how are you doing?



Tierney said:


> Woo hoo come on Sammi Good luck hun!
> 
> Mizze I have got terrible Acid\heartburn aswell its awful! x

Crap isnt it. Its bloody constant - either its acid or after drinking my own bodyweight in Gaviscon its a sick feeling with reflux of anything ive eaten. Im sure id have put on a stone more weight if I didnt have it...... (Silver linings!) Anyway 2 1/2 stone is enough for anyone to put on! 

Puts the kybosh a bit on enjoying Christmas indulgences though - im always anticipating the acid even as I eat the mincpie/peanuts/chocolate biccies/non-alcoholic mulled punch etc etc. 

Ah well. Im buying shares in gaviscon after this - thats got to stay a profitable company whatever the economic outlook!! 

Might be time for a bath I think. 

More positive thinking - Pedicure lady coming in the morning - im going to have lovely tootsies!! :happydance:

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Sorry about your sweep mama1985 :hugs: 

Mizze thanks darling I'm in good company with you girls trying to stay positive have a glass of wine for tonight and a Chinese on the way! Mw hasn't got back to me so she can't be worried...

Am having mega strong BH's with some achy type pains but don't think it will turn into anything! 

Hope Sammi is ok and well on her way now! Xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Good luck Sammi!! Ooo so exciting another dreamer on the way!!!

Just thought I'd add a couple of recent pics for those of you not on fb!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0558.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 1









DSCN0573.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 0









DSCN0563.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Nessicle

Ailsa is gorgeous Anouska x


----------



## Mizze

Aw she is so cute Wilsmum!! 

Lovely. 

Mizze xx


----------



## WILSMUM

thanks girls x


----------



## Nessicle

Sammi has text to let me know that Madden was born weighing 9lb 6 at 7.25 with the help of ventouse!! 

Will upload a piccie when she sends it through xx


----------



## samantha.xo

Oh wow that's great, Congrats Sammi!


----------



## xkirstyx

congrats sammi!!!! cant wait to see pics :D xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Just having problems with my new laptop connecting tomthe Internet so on my phone but she's sent a piccie will upload when I can xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aw congratulations Sammi!!!


----------



## EmyDra

Brilliant :D!

Well done Sammi, I'm sure she's chuffed!


----------



## Nessicle

here is madden!


----------



## samantha.xo

Awww he's gorgeous! Such a cutie! 

Can't wait to have my baby in my arms!


----------



## Kerrieann

Congrats sammi!! He's absolutely gorgeous :happydance: xx


----------



## hopefully2

Oh he is a beauty, what a weight too!!

Thanks xaviersmum and Chloe, think I will def start expressing so and I gave inon the dummy front today! It will be great to let hubby feed and settle her from time to time he really misses it.


----------



## Tierney

Mizze said:


> Mama1985 said:
> 
> 
> good luck sammi!!!!
> 
> and again more hugs and labour dust to everyone overdue!!!
> 
> Urgh my midwife couldnt do the sweep today as everything is still to high up! so basically nothing is happening down there!!! looks like he is gonna be a new years baby after all! lol
> 
> Oh hon :dust: :dust: I think there might be more than 1 new years baby!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Butterfly - said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Sammi - thinking of you.
> 
> Hope all waiting Dreamers are doing ok xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey hon - how are you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Tierney said:
> 
> 
> Woo hoo come on Sammi Good luck hun!
> 
> Mizze I have got terrible Acid\heartburn aswell its awful! xClick to expand...
> 
> Crap isnt it. Its bloody constant - either its acid or after drinking my own bodyweight in Gaviscon its a sick feeling with reflux of anything ive eaten. Im sure id have put on a stone more weight if I didnt have it...... (Silver linings!) Anyway 2 1/2 stone is enough for anyone to put on!
> 
> Puts the kybosh a bit on enjoying Christmas indulgences though - im always anticipating the acid even as I eat the mincpie/peanuts/chocolate biccies/non-alcoholic mulled punch etc etc.
> 
> Ah well. Im buying shares in gaviscon after this - thats got to stay a profitable company whatever the economic outlook!!
> 
> Might be time for a bath I think.
> 
> More positive thinking - Pedicure lady coming in the morning - im going to have lovely tootsies!! :happydance:
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

I know what u mean mizze I've still managed to put on over 3 stone aswell. I make myself worse though because I eat what I want and then moan about the acid and I knew if I didn't eat certain foods I wouldn't get it but I still eat them oh well just another pregnancy joy just hope it disapears when the LO arrives for us both! X


Congratulations Sammi Maddens a little cutie! X


----------



## Nessicle

Samantha i can't wait either! I'm dying to have her now! Nearly 6 days overdue! Grrrrr!!!


----------



## Mama1985

Thanks Mizze! I think he just wants to copy his sister! lol she was 11 days overdue as well! lol

and Nessicle thanks I just was really hoping that something was happening down there but apparently not lol

and awww congrats sammi! and Aisle is soo cute!

urgh Im just a lil annoyed right now not only do I have to deal with being overdue, I have to deal with the drama of SIL!


----------



## Nessicle

Wouldn't worry it's not for me either :( I'll be 6 days overdue in an hour...


----------



## sammiwry

Nessicle said:


> Wouldn't worry it's not for me either :( I'll be 6 days overdue in an hour...

Come on Ava hurry up!!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks hun I'm not convinced she'll be here before Xmas xx


----------



## Mama1985

*hugs* its the cold weather lol they are nice and warm up there do they dont wanna come out lol 

oooh I think Im losing my plug! either that or my vagina is sneezing lol


----------



## samantha.xo

Oh Ness, I really feel for you hun :( I'm pretty sure I'm going to go over as well - the majority of first time mummies go over. It's just so hard when you're feeling uncomfortable, no sleep & ladies all around me are having babies, spesh those due after me :haha: Since 37 weeks I've felt like shite every day, no sleep, uncomfortable & sore :( I can only imagine how you feel right now - spesh with cervix pains and all :( 

I had a feel for my cervix earlier and I can't even feel/reach it :( I'm pretty sure that means it's not doing anything exciting even though I'm getting loads of cramps, period aches and back ache. Fingers crossed for tonight - had a fresh pinapple and had sex! I highly doubt anything will happen though. Slowly I'm coming to terms with going overdue into January! 

You'll be holding your baby girl soon, and all this agonising wait will vanish :hugs:

Come on babiessss!!!


----------



## SEA34

I really feel for you Nessicle, I'm not overdue yet, not in any pain, just not sleeping and thats bad enough, can't imagine how frustrating it must be for you


----------



## Nessicle

Aw thanks honey :hugs: xx

6 days overdue now really hoping I go into labour today or tomorrow!


----------



## WILSMUM

congrats sammi hes gorgeous!!!!

and ness if its any consolation i had nothing at all before i went into labour with Wil - i went 10 days over with him and had no bh, no period aches, hadn't lost any plug, nothing! The night before i had a really bad nights sleep cause i had a splitting headache so went back to bed at lunchtime for a nap, woke up and was reading in bed and spoke to my mum on the phone with her daily are you in labour, any signs yet convo! Hung up the phone got out of bed and whoosh! my waters went! approx 4 hrs later and he was here!!! 
So no signs doesn't mean baby isn't coming they may decide to come in a rush all of a sudden when you lease expect it!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

yey! Sammi, hes gorgeous!! looks like his mummy so much xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
Just popping in to say hi. Hope you are all ok... :) I have a bit of an infection from my section, so my previously perfect healing went haywire a few days ago when I got a fever and terrible pain! It seems to be a bit better now though, I am on antibiotics so hopefully not too long now.

Ness i hope your baby comes asap !!!!! ;)

xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Sorry about the infection wishing! Ouch! Ivemhad post surgery infections they're awful! 

Thanks Anouska that make me feel better just hope she comes soon! I feel rotten too this week really sicky and headachy like I'm coming down with something :( hope I'm not getting I'll!


----------



## WILSMUM

hopefully its yr body getting ready for labour or something ness thats making you feel poo!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Anouska suppose you never know hey?! I don't trust any signs or anything any more it bloody sucks lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

I felt like shit for about 3 days before my waters broke


----------



## Nessicle

Ive felt crap for a few days now and not been anywhere to pick any bugs up or anything and no visitors....hope something kicks in I'm going insane!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I felt like I was comin down with something n my mum said she thought baby would be here soon! She was right :) hope it's same for u


----------



## GoogilyBear

Morning.

I too feel really crap this morning, actually feel asthough the best option for me today is to lay and cry on the sofa :/

Bumpy got a gentle bash from a lady with a trolly yesterday while shopping in york. Bitch. didnt even say sorry. They just dont care these days.

Snowing here again :) Was snowing really bad in scarborough, so hopefully if bumpy does make an appearance shortly it wont cause too much of a problem :)

OH home early today as last day of work. he can do my house work for me :) 

Midwife tomorra :)


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Sammi has text to let me know that Madden was born weighing 9lb 6 at 7.25 with the help of ventouse!!
> 
> Will upload a piccie when she sends it through xx

:wohoo: :yipee:


Nessicle said:


> here is madden!

Oh how adorable he is! 



WILSMUM said:


> congrats sammi hes gorgeous!!!!
> 
> *and ness if its any consolation i had nothing at all before i went into labour with Wil - i went 10 days over with him and had no bh, no period aches, hadn't lost any plug, nothing! * The night before i had a really bad nights sleep cause i had a splitting headache so went back to bed at lunchtime for a nap, woke up and was reading in bed and spoke to my mum on the phone with her daily are you in labour, any signs yet convo! Hung up the phone got out of bed and whoosh! my waters went! approx 4 hrs later and he was here!!!
> So no signs doesn't mean baby isn't coming they may decide to come in a rush all of a sudden when you lease expect it!!!!

Well its of consolation to me! My Mum had it happen like that with her too - no signs then - bang off and running six hours later I came out in a whoosh with her waters! 



wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> Just popping in to say hi. Hope you are all ok... :) I have a bit of an infection from my section, so my previously perfect healing went haywire a few days ago when I got a fever and terrible pain! It seems to be a bit better now though, I am on antibiotics so hopefully not too long now.
> 
> Ness i hope your baby comes asap !!!!! ;)
> 
> xxxx

Oh hon - hope you are okay. How nasty for you.

Ness Fx you are our next Mummy. :dust: :dust: :dust: 

Had my pedicure this morning -bliss! Had a crappy night's sleep and my first (I presume) BH contraction - at least I had an uncomfortable sensation sweep bump from top to bottom and the bump got all hard for a minute. Then.... NOTHING since. 

Heigh ho this baby aint ever coming out! :dohh: Well hold on till after xmas day LO - I can deal with that. :dohh: If possible come on the NHS due date - 27th would be good, please baby.... 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Ness I felt rough all weekend had shit nights sleep up until Tuesday night when I slept through and woke up to contractions


----------



## Mizze

sammiwry said:


> Ness I felt rough all weekend had shit nights sleep up until Tuesday night when I slept through and woke up to contractions

Hello hon! How are you and Madden doing? 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you girls I really appreciate all yor encouragement xx 

I went back to bed and still got a banging headache and feel sick still having really strong tightenings and feel all achy but tbh Ive felt like this other days and nothing has happened daren't trust any 'signs' 

Sammi how you getting on are you home yet? How is Madden? What did your contractions feel like?


----------



## Mizze

Ness, in the nicest possible way I hope you feel dreadful if it brings on labour.

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Mizze :hugs: you're 40 weeks tomorrow too yay!mreally hope Caitlyn doesn't keep you waiting another week like my little madam!xx

I'm glad Minch is going in to labour she deserves it even more too bless her!


----------



## Mizze

Oooh is Minch in labour - I missed that

Thank goodness - I do not know how she copes - imagine (on top of everything else) not being able to pay a medical bill just becuase you went overdue - makes me VERY thankful for the NHS - Its inefficient at times and has numerous issues but my god we never have to worry about affording treatment. 

Overeaten at lunch - scrambled eggs and smoked salmon - delish but now feel slightly sick - but packed full of goodcalcium, protein, iron and other stuff!

We MIGHT go out to eat tonight - might depending on whether I feel like it later. Nothing fancy but nice to be out. If we do I will need a snooze this afternoon to be able to cope. 

My back is hurting and hte ball seems to make it worse not better. Sofa is so much more comfortable - :rofl: trust me to be awkward. 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Hi everyone, havent been on much cos of running around like a headless chicken for christmas. Niamh is full of cold is taking twice as long to feed, poor bugger.

Hope everyones ok.


----------



## sammiwry

Ness mine felt like period pains that radiated up my bump and then squeezed


----------



## Nessicle

Am feeling a bit crampy under my bump with strong tightenings but don't think it's anything xx


----------



## Tierney

Hi everyone thats left! Does anyone get a weird pain at the top of their bump when they get up from being laid down its really painful and makes you feel a bit sick? It's started these last couple of days I wonder if its just cause theres no room anymore for baby x


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah I get that Hun the top of my bump is so sore too from the fact she has no room left! 

Ive persuaded OH to share his prostagladins with me tonight! Told him he needs to man up and sort it out cos IV done enough hard work!


----------



## Mizze

:rofl: Ness - well done!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

:haha: I'll probably go into labour now and he'll worm out of it without putting any effort in ;)


----------



## Mizze

Well either is a good outcome! :) 

Back in bed - back is killing me. Sadly not a contraction sort of back ache just nornal persistent back ache - but ouch. 

Think its time for a cuppa and a biccy.

Mizze xx


----------



## Tierney

Hopefully will be all you need to set you off Ness!

I like you thinking Mizze I'm just having a tea and biccy

Just had a rubbish midwife appointment I havent seen my proper midwife now since 32 weeks just seen this stand in one that's crap she rushs you in and out, I asked about the sweep next week and she says she wont book me in for one until term plus 7 because thats what the hospital have wrote in my notes, Urgh thats not till 02/01/2011 that's ages away and she just said someone will call me on that day to do it but I didnt know if anyone would even be working on the 2nd but she said they would be and to top it off baby is only 4/5 enagaged which is rubbish aswell so I'm pretty depressed now I was hoping baby would have been fully enagaged the amount of pressure I can feel! Sorry for the rant x


----------



## bambikate

well done ness! lol hows everyone doing? xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Nessicle said:


> here is madden!

 Gorgeous - congrats Sammi xx


----------



## xkirstyx

wonder how jenny is getting on :baby:

ness how u doing hunny? :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

I'm Ok thanks hun just really deflated and fed up :( not got another sweep til Monday but gonna beg the Mw to get me in for induction on weds I'm sonexhaustednof this pregnancy now I can't take much more there's just no excitement at the moment as awful as that sounds and I'm hating Xmas right now I don't want to see anyone or do anything we don't even have a tree xx


----------



## Seb8

Had my baby boy on the 17th December. Named him Leo. weighed 10lb 2oz. Yikes. He is such a sweetie.

Congratulations to all the girlies that have had their babies!!


----------



## xkirstyx

Nessicle said:


> I'm Ok thanks hun just really deflated and fed up :( not got another sweep til Monday but gonna beg the Mw to get me in for induction on weds I'm sonexhaustednof this pregnancy now I can't take much more there's just no excitement at the moment as awful as that sounds and I'm hating Xmas right now I don't want to see anyone or do anything we don't even have a tree xx

aw babe hopefully mw will let u get induced. emily was 6days late and i felt the same just hang in there hunny it will be all worth it in the end :hugs: god i have my baby bu t im still not in the xmas mood, i could happily give it a miss this year. 


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## GoogilyBear

evening girls.

ness - i know how your feeling, we may have a tree but i really am not in the mood for christmas or seeing family or anything, i jsut want this baby to arrive and for it to be out of the way, i am not even excited for the birth. i know i should be but i really cannot be bothered to wait any longer.

Ive got what 1 day till my due day.. and there is no more signs of this bumpy making an appearance. no more show, no more energy no more anything. its all just stopped.

Just wanna cry it out untill it happens. but instead ive a so called "fun filled" xmas to look forward to :/ - urghh

midewifes at 9.30 then, tea at mum n dads tomorra, then late night drinks at home for OH and godfather to be

christmas day - due day, opening prezzies and cooking a meal i wont really wanna eat, then godfather and godmother coming round for drinks again (heaven forbid if i go into labour and my OH is drunk there will be hell to fecking pay) hes also invited a few lads that i really cannot stand.

boxing day - OH's grandma n grandads annual lunch with all the sansome family, everyone getting drunk yet again, more presants and family i really dont want to be around.

then maybe back to normal... but i highly bloomin doubt it, OH will probs want to go get drunk or get drunk.

Ive told him, that if he goes out, gets drunk, then i will not be happy, specially if i go into labour. i also said that if i do go into laboour and he is drunk, i wont be ringing any of his family, i will ring my dad who would be here faster then a sneeze, and leave for hospital without him. if he misses it, its his fault. he shoud have been here sitting this out with me, not having a laugh and a joke while i sit at home bored outta my mind and upset because i cant have a good time.

phew rant over i think :/

still feel really down about all this tho :/


----------



## Nessicle

Googily can you imagine how you'll feel in another week at 41'weeks lol I'm even more fedmup :flower: 

Thanks Kirsty just bloody want her to get her now! OH has said he'll DTD but I seriously haven't got the energy now have told him if she's not here by Monday were DTDMstraight after my sweep xx


----------



## EmyDra

lozzy21 said:


> Hi everyone, havent been on much cos of running around like a headless chicken for christmas. Niamh is full of cold is taking twice as long to feed, poor bugger.
> 
> Hope everyones ok.

:( Oh no! Bless her wee heart - I am NOT looking forward to baby-colds and flus...absolutely not. :hugs:

Ness - You're a trooper - you've stuck this so long and it just can't be much longer. Keep up the good work, I'm sure you know by now that if the well-wishing of others could've got you into labour you'd have had your wee girl ten times by now :dohh:!

Sammi - My gosh Madden is a right little handsome sweetheart :kiss:, what an absolute prince! x


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks for all the lovely comments girls on madden! Will update properly once home! 

I should be home by lunch tomorrow! I gave in at 10 and asked to try him on a bottle as he was latching onto fingers but wouldnt latch onto nipple or nipple shield for more than a suck or two. So neither of my 2 plans went through but hey ho that is life!


----------



## Nessicle

Aw thank you EmyDra :flower: I don feel like a trooper I feel like a right whinge pot lol! Xx

Aw Sammi just one of those things at least you tried and long as Madden gets what he needs who cares how it comes xx

I've had to get up with pressure pains in my bum and strong BH's they dont hurt as such yet but are really uncomfortable and strong xx


----------



## sammiwry

That is my thought ness!

I know others on here have had trouble getting los to latch on when bf and perserving, but I would not be allowed home until he starts feeding regularly and im getting wound up being in hospital, i really do appreciate they are busy but 6 hours for some painkillers so I'm feeling a bit sorer than I think i would if i could self give, I've also perked up a lot more now he's drinking even with the small amounts of sleep!


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah you wanna get home today that's ages for painkillers! 

Hospitals aren't any fun at all!


----------



## sammiwry

Yup certainly do! I've behaved, I haven't made a fuss and got arsey when I've had to wait for painkillers so now I'm doing whats best for me and madden and that's finding a way that means we can go home before I go mad


----------



## GoogilyBear

Urghh just when i thought all the signs had gone away.. ive back pain that comes then goes.. when it goes i get period like pain, then when that goes the back pain returns :(

i really dont want my baby to come on its due date or today infact, specially as all roads to scarborough have been closed cos of the heavy snow fall and its still snowing :(


----------



## spencerbear

Sorry ive not been around much, as if life with James and Becca isnt hectic enough but add to that my older 3 kids here and christmas, time is just disappearing!!!

Ness really hope she makes her apperance for you very soon, ive been there before and it really gets you down, sitting waiting for them x x

Sammi, you just have to do whats best for you and madden x x 

congrats to anyone who has had their little one x

In case i dont get on again today Merry Christmas to all, love and hugs x x


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Emma I doubt she's coming anytime soon I think I'll need to be induced :( 

Merry Xmas everyone I won't be on much over next couple of days somwish everyone all the best xx


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks Emma, and certainly no need tonappologise for not rig around as much as you say it's not easy!!

Ness I'm keeping faith that Ava won't need inducing.

Likewise merry Christmas everyone! Hope everyone has a lovely time!


----------



## Mizze

Tierney said:


> Hopefully will be all you need to set you off Ness!
> 
> I like you thinking Mizze I'm just having a tea and biccy
> 
> Just had a rubbish midwife appointment I havent seen my proper midwife now since 32 weeks just seen this stand in one that's crap she rushs you in and out, I asked about the sweep next week and she says she wont book me in for one until term plus 7 because thats what the hospital have wrote in my notes, Urgh thats not till 02/01/2011 that's ages away and she just said someone will call me on that day to do it but I didnt know if anyone would even be working on the 2nd but she said they would be and to top it off baby is only 4/5 enagaged which is rubbish aswell so I'm pretty depressed now I was hoping baby would have been fully enagaged the amount of pressure I can feel! Sorry for the rant x

Oh Tierney what a pain! I sympathise my naughty little girl wasnt engaged at all on Tuesday! 



Seb8 said:


> Had my baby boy on the 17th December. Named him Leo. weighed 10lb 2oz. Yikes. He is such a sweetie.
> 
> Congratulations to all the girlies that have had their babies!!

Woo!! Congratulations Seb -What a weight - and lovely name! :) 



sammiwry said:


> Thanks Emma, and certainly no need tonappologise for not rig around as much as you say it's not easy!!
> 
> Ness I'm keeping faith that Ava won't need inducing.
> 
> Likewise merry Christmas everyone! Hope everyone has a lovely time!

Keeping the faith too - C'mon Ava make Mummy happy!! 

Morning all - due date - well one of them- today. No signs at all.

DH and I dtd earlier - 10 mins later he is asking me - so where's the baby??? :rofl: told him it wasnt always that quick. 

Am happy to weight until 27th now - would rather for her sake that she not come on Christmas Day. 27th is my NHS official date anyway. Also it should be raining that day which will wash all this stubborn snow and ice away and make the roads nice and safe. 

Googli - know what you mean - DH's family have been telling him its fiine to drink tomorrow cos one of his sisters can run me to the hospital!! WTF! :gun: I gave him my opinion of that little scenario - dont think he will have more than a small glass of wine with his meal. 

Mizze xx


----------



## mummyclo

I hated hospital too sammi, it was awful!
I feel like i was pressured to bottle feed, to be allowed to go home, if that makes sense!
I didn't give in but i don't think its right! I think there should be more help and support in a hospital than there is. I was really unhappy with the care i received and am making a formal complaint.
Glad you and Madden are ok, just do what you think is right...your him mummy after all :hugs:
He is a cutie by the way :cloud9:


----------



## EmyDra

Right, gonna stop wanting to go into labour today and tomorrow - you're on hold baby, till post-Christmas Dinner!

I loved my two antenatal stays in hospital...it was warm, got free hot meals...had my own private room with TV since they thought I may have something infectious...

When I arrived they put me just on a ward full of beds with ladies and babies (they are building a new ward and it won't be ready for another month or so) conditions are cramped at full capacity. Still didn't mind though, I think I'll aim to stay for 2 days - they have to moniter me and baby for 24 hours after delivery anyway.
Am sure you want out for Christmas too Sammi!


----------



## KellyC75

Merry Christmas to all December Dreamer babies (those here & those nearly here) & Mummies


----------



## ducky1502

sammiwry said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments girls on madden! Will update properly once home!
> 
> I should be home by lunch tomorrow! I gave in at 10 and asked to try him on a bottle as he was latching onto fingers but wouldnt latch onto nipple or nipple shield for more than a suck or two. So neither of my 2 plans went through but hey ho that is life!

Don't worry about the bottle. I know what you mean about the stress of trying to get them to latch. I gave in at day 3 because he was getting ill and I was so upset and stressed. But when my milk came in at day 4 I started to express, he now gets 2/3 bottles a day of expressed milk and the rest is formula so I know he's getting some of my milk at least. So if you have a breast pump then that might be an idea. I tried expressing before my milk came in but nothing was happening. Some babies will happily take 2 kinds of milk and some won't. I thought I'd be told off for combine feeding but if anything midwives have really supported it. I will keep expressing for as long as possible, taking every day as it comes. But if you're happy on just formula don't let anyone tell you otherwise. My MIL gave me the worst look when I told her I'd started on formula and I just wanted to cry. But my little boy was getting poorly and seriously weak so I did what was best for him and don't regret it for a second. He LOVES breastmilk but still won't latch so bottle is the only way to get it in him.

Hope you're home soon and feeling well :flower:



mummyclo said:


> I hated hospital too sammi, it was awful!
> I feel like i was pressured to bottle feed, to be allowed to go home, if that makes sense!
> I didn't give in but i don't think its right! I think there should be more help and support in a hospital than there is. I was really unhappy with the care i received and am making a formal complaint.
> Glad you and Madden are ok, just do what you think is right...your him mummy after all :hugs:
> He is a cutie by the way :cloud9:

I was left for hours and hours without any help with feeding. I was still out of it from the labour and was just left completely alone with a baby and had no idea what to do. Think that has something to do with his poor latching. They kept wanting to WATCH me feed so they had proof before I went home but in the end I said that he had fed and that they should take my word for it. I couldn't stand being there anymore.


----------



## mummyclo

Its awful isn't it! I will NOT be ging to hospital for my next birth...wish i didn't for Frdie, but i can't change it now.
I am just disgusted that that is the way the NHS care seems to be! My Hv and MW were disgusted too!
What pump do u have Ducky? I am expressing in between feeds, but i have a manual and it hurts my hand! I want to build up some freezer supplies, so i can start to leave him wit OH etc.


----------



## Nessicle

Just popped on to say happy due date Mizze!! 

Xx


----------



## Mizze

Thank you hon! How are you doing? 

No sign of incipent labour here - in fact I have the feeling I will be saying that in another week at least. Just worked out (re NHS timetable) my first sweep wont be until the 1st January!! Bugger it!

Mizze xx


----------



## Xaviersmom

Merry Christmas ladies and congrats on all the new babies!

I went for my 6 week(almost 7) check up yesterday. Got the mini pill.. no more babies for right now lol. When they weighed me, I had lost 20 pounds! YAAY. Then I added Juliet so I could see about how much she had gained in the 2 weeks since her last check in. She's about 9.4 pounds! 

I have decided to call her hummingbird :) B/c it seems she eats her weight in food daily.

After 4 hours of cluster feeding last night, DH gave her a 3oz bottle @9:30. Brought her to bed at 10 and she didn't stir until 5! She had a half feed and went back to sleep. It's 8 now and she's still asleep. Good girl... I was able to make cinnamon rolls from scratch and set them to their 2nd rise, bake off chocolate chip cookies (made the batter yesterday and put in fridge) unload/reload dishwasher AND have my coffee/breakfast! 

I can't wait to dress her in her little Christmas dress and accessories! I promise to add a picture after tomorrow! She is getting cute little tights and headbands from Santa to go with her little red/white dress.


----------



## mrsbling

sammiwry said:


> That is my thought ness!
> 
> I know others on here have had trouble getting los to latch on when bf and perserving, but I would not be allowed home until he starts feeding regularly and im getting wound up being in hospital, i really do appreciate they are busy but 6 hours for some painkillers so I'm feeling a bit sorer than I think i would if i could self give, I've also perked up a lot more now he's drinking even with the small amounts of sleep!

Congratulations Sammi - hope you and LO are at home very soon - just in time for Christmas dinner ;) I bet you are delighted.

OMG 6 hours for painkillers is disgraceful - luckily mine were the opposite and it was like a military operation, with a different midwife coming in to my room every hour or so to give me pills/take blood/check LO ....... there was no chance I was getting much sleep in there :)

Enjoy these precious first few weeks, as the days seem to evaporate very quickly - we took photos EVERY day - and still are..... something to show her boyfriend when shes 30 (shes not allowed a boyfriend before then!!!) lol :) x


----------



## mrsbling

Happy Christmas December Dreamers :)

I might not get back on here for a few days as we are staying at MIL's Christmas night so shes not on her own at this time of year :)

Got my fingers crossed there will be loads more babies when I log back on............ I am sure its you next Ness ;) ...... hopefully LO will wait until after christmas dinner for you though, as I am sure hospital christmas dinner wont be quite the same ;) x


----------



## wishingforbub

Happy Due date Mizze !!!!!! :) Hehe can't believe my LO was due today too!

And merry Christmas to all the december mammas, bumps and babies ! xxxxx
Have a most lovely day.x xxx x


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Mrsbling I hope she gets a move on! 

Mizze I'm ok just watching some tv trying to pass the time nap time soon to pass a bit more time then before I know it Xmas day will be here and and another day done with! 

Xmas dinner at mum and dads tomorrow :) that will be nice! 

Xx


----------



## lozzy21

Gess who got Niamh to latch on with out a nipple shield :happydance: Buzzing mummy here lol


----------



## mummyclo

YEY! Well done Lozzy! :happydance:
Bet your chuffed!


----------



## Mizze

Xaviersmom said:


> Merry Christmas ladies and congrats on all the new babies!
> 
> I went for my 6 week(almost 7) check up yesterday. Got the mini pill.. no more babies for right now lol. When they weighed me, I had lost 20 pounds! YAAY. Then I added Juliet so I could see about how much she had gained in the 2 weeks since her last check in. She's about 9.4 pounds!
> 
> *I have decided to call her hummingbird * B/c it seems she eats her weight in food daily.
> 
> After 4 hours of cluster feeding last night, DH gave her a 3oz bottle @9:30. Brought her to bed at 10 and she didn't stir until 5! She had a half feed and went back to sleep. It's 8 now and she's still asleep. Good girl... I was able to make cinnamon rolls from scratch and set them to their 2nd rise, bake off chocolate chip cookies (made the batter yesterday and put in fridge) unload/reload dishwasher AND have my coffee/breakfast!
> 
> I can't wait to dress her in her little Christmas dress and accessories! I promise to add a picture after tomorrow! *She is getting cute little tights and headbands from Santa to go with her little red/white dress.*


Aw how cute - love the humminhbird! 
Lovely to hear from the Mummies - Xaviersmom sounds like you were a real busy bee yourself! 



mrsbling said:


> OMG 6 hours for painkillers is disgraceful - luckily mine were the opposite and it was like a military operation, with a different midwife coming in to my room every hour or so to give me pills/take blood/check LO ....... there was no chance I was getting much sleep in there :)
> 
> Enjoy these precious first few weeks, as the days seem to evaporate very quickly - we took photos EVERY day - and still are.....* something to show her boyfriend when shes 30 (shes not allowed a boyfriend before then!!!) lol  *x

Honey thats generous - DH has decided Caitlyn will be in a nunnery till she is 35..... He is only a bit joking! 

Merrry Christmas to you too!! 



wishingforbub said:


> Happy Due date Mizze !!!!!! :) Hehe can't believe my LO was due today too!
> 
> And merry Christmas to all the december mammas, bumps and babies ! xxxxx
> Have a most lovely day.x xxx x

Thanks! Happy due date to you to :rofl:!! Merry Christmas 



lozzy21 said:


> Gess who got Niamh to latch on with out a nipple shield :happydance: Buzzing mummy here lol

Yay, well done!! 

Just had a lovely time out with DH - drove to a nice country pub and treated myself to a small glass of mulled red wine. Feeliing really chilled out now. :flower: Just had a lovely sunset too - no sign of missy which is just fine and looking forward to a cosy night in and a good day tomorrow.

Mizze xx


----------



## spencerbear

mummyclo said:


> I hated hospital too sammi, it was awful!
> I feel like i was pressured to bottle feed, to be allowed to go home, if that makes sense!
> I didn't give in but i don't think its right! I think there should be more help and support in a hospital than there is. I was really unhappy with the care i received and am making a formal complaint.
> Glad you and Madden are ok, just do what you think is right...your him mummy after all :hugs:
> He is a cutie by the way :cloud9:

I would of given up with James, if it hadnt been for the scbu nurses. The mw's gave no support at all. At the point i was ready to just put James onto a bottle the scbu nurses sat with me and tried latching him etc....



mummyclo said:


> Its awful isn't it! I will NOT be ging to hospital for my next birth...wish i didn't for Frdie, but i can't change it now.
> I am just disgusted that that is the way the NHS care seems to be! My Hv and MW were disgusted too!
> What pump do u have Ducky? I am expressing in between feeds, but i have a manual and it hurts my hand! I want to build up some freezer supplies, so i can start to leave him wit OH etc.

I use the medula swing and wouldnt use anything else now, its fantastic, unfortunately it is pricey but worth every penny x



lozzy21 said:


> Gess who got Niamh to latch on with out a nipple shield :happydance: Buzzing mummy here lol

Well done but thats just the best feeling x


----------



## sammiwry

Just talking a bit more with Dh earlier and I was saying how frustrating it was that if you wanted help with bf the midwife would refer you to the breast feeding specialist and wouldn't try to help, yet when the specialist got to you course he didn't want to latch he was tired an had pacified himself :-(

Id of loved to of stayed at home and had him like planned but with what I obviously know I know I was in the best place to have him. I wouldn't of coped being taking in blues and twos and the chances are we would still be in if I had been adamant on staying home. 

Will do a birth story after Xmas


----------



## Mizze

There is a thread on third tri 

Apparently YoungNIMum has had her baby - a girl!! Woohoo - so much for being convinced she would go till January!! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/493085-courtney-youngnimum-had-her-baby.html

:wohoo: 

Hope all is well

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

I use the medela swing n its amazing. 

Yay lozzy :) u must be so happy.

Just popped on to wish u all a very happy xmas with babies/bumps :) couldnt have coped this yr without u all. 

I wondet if we will have any xmas day babies...


----------



## xkirstyx

just popped on to say happy d day mizze! 

and hope everyone has a lovely christmas! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopefully2

Hey girls
Happy Christmas to u all!!
Hope those that have their december dreamers enjoy their special Christmas presents and those still waiting get their miracles soon xx


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got to say the midwifes were fab with BF at my hospital. If the BF consultant was in they would ask her to come but if she wasent they would sit with you for as long as it took.


----------



## Nessicle

Merry Christmas everyone xxxx

8 days overdue now :( what a rubbish Xmas so far! I daren't even let myself get remotely optimistic she may come today


----------



## Kerrieann

Just popping on to wish all you lovely ladies a very happy christmas, hope you all have a fantastic day!  xx


----------



## Tierney

Congtats to Courtney! 

Happy due date for yesterday Mizze!

Who's left now? Me. Ness, Mizze, Gogily is that it? Sorry if I've missed anyone

Merry Xmas everyone! 

Well I've woken up after the worst nights sleep ever with a cold, cough and been sick aswell already urgh


----------



## Mizze

Morning all - merry christmas to you all

:hugs: Ness!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Merry Christmas lovely mummies & mummies to be!


----------



## YoungNImum

Hi girls 

just a quick update

I gave birth to a tiny baby girl 3 days early 23/12/10
she weighed 5lb 12oz and is so tiny nothing fits her at the moment
we have named her Eva-Jane


----------



## YoungNImum

Woke up at 1 oclock 23rd morning having contractions, so went down to the hospital, and was told i was only 1cm and wasnt in labour, so she gave me a sweep and was sent home, and she told me she would see me back on boxing day to have my baby, so i home and Got in the bath at around 12 in the afternoon till 130 tryed sticking the pain out but went back up to the hospital at 2.30 and was then told i was 8cm and was put in home from home labour unit at 2.45, i was given gasnair didnt bother getting in the water, next thing i knew i started pushing and she was born at 16:52. Contraction was the worst part for me as i had back labour, pushing her out was the easy bit. They also pushed the bed over to a long mirror on the wall and i watched her being born it was amazing, we cant take our eyes of her. She only takes 20ml at the moment every 3 hours but she is finding it hard, just waiting on the MW coming out.

I hope everyone els is well and sorry for que jumping ops x


----------



## YoungNImum

Here she is :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00654.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GoogilyBear

Congrats to YoungNImum!!!! 

Merry Christmas to all and happy due date for me.

Looks like i am going over my due date, but saying that, ive this alfull burning in my foof today and it isnt subsiding so maybe its a sign i dunno.

MW yesterday and tested Neg for group b, but they said they want me to have the oral anti biotics throughout just incase. so yay for my waterbirth :)

My first white xmas with OH has turned out to be okayy :) just starting my first xmas dinner :)

Merry Christmas one and all :) x


----------



## Nessicle

Merry Xmas everyone xx

Congrats Courtney Eva-Jane is gorgeous! 

Thanks Mizze xx 

Well 8 days overdue now and hating Christmas day already just want this shitty day over with. No signs of Ava making a move either only agonising cervix pain as per usual - all pain and no gain. 

Taking the little reindeer babygrow for my mums neighbour who gave birth 2 weeks ago 10 days early. Wish that had been me! feel like this pregnancy will never end inhate being pregnant at this stage I can barely move and my feet are so painfully swollen I can't even get slippers on....

:( 

Sorry to put a dampner on the day for anyone but I've had enough now xx


----------



## xkirstyx

merry christmas everyone!

ness darling massive hugs! hang in there babe :dust: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Kirsty honey xxx 

Still no sign :( 

Hope everyone has had a lovely Xmas xx


----------



## YoungNImum

Ness hang in there, she cant have much room left in there she will wont out soon enough.
Did sammy have her baby?


----------



## Mizze

Yes Sammi had her baby - check page 1 hon

Congratulations on your lovely little girl sweetheart. She is just lovely.

Ness, sweetheart -dont know what to say - at the VERY worst you have less than a week left now. 

Had a goodish day - no signs of any labour here. 

Googli :thumbup: on water birth!!

Mizze xxx


----------



## Mizze

Has anyone heard anything from Mincholada/Jenny? 

Mizze x


----------



## GoogilyBear

evening girls hope all is okay and you all had a good xmas :)

Ness - Hope your okayy :hugs:

Need some advice, ive had ALOT of what seems to be plug.. its not from sexy time as ive not had sexytime in ages.

Its super thick, like clear thick bogies lol.. and theres not just a little bit, theres LOADS of it..

i hear you girls get 20p size pieces... mines more like a £5 note.. loads of it litrelly, and ive had a "clear out" too...

is this a sign?

i am quite scared :s


----------



## Mizze

Dunno hon - but sounds awfully like your plug. Give mw a call to discuss if you are worried. Laptop about to die so going now. :hug: dont be scared. xxx 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you for the kind words girls yOure right there's a week left maximum and actually now Xmas day is finished with i don't feel too bad! Just a shame she should've been here for Xmas and she missed it! 

Mizze Jenny has been posting on FB with pics of her baby! 

Got a sweep n Monday but have a feeling she'll come tomorrow! Dilute I've just had that 'lightening' sensation - all of a sudden I can breath.....?! 

Googily call your Mw ormthe delivery suite if you're worried I'm nt so sure I'm afraid! 

Hope yove all had a lovely day xx


----------



## Mincholada

yeehaw, finally made it on here!

well, 12 days late, my girl elaine catherine made it into this world on 12/23 at 6:38 PM. weighing in at 8 lbs 11 oz and whooping 23 inches long!!! :)

i got the birth i wanted! all natural & an amazing experience. had contractions from 4 AM to 6 PM when midwife decided to check. was 8 cm & asked to change into something comfy. wanted to roll of bed, water broke. from there to birth 38 minutes :) 

elaine couldn't be any better. she's nursing right now, so i'm one finger tiping on iphone. full birth story will come!!!

will read up a little now. good luck to everyone left!!! xoxo


----------



## hopefully2

Ah Jenny thatsounds fantastic. Congratulations and happy christmas baby Elaine x


----------



## Mincholada

yay congrats courtney on your girl! i can only imagine how nothing fits her. considering my bigger & longer lady and she is even too big for the few newborn items i've gotten.

on the breastfeeding: my nipple was already sore after the first latch in the birth center. i have quite some boobies with 36 G & unfortunately more flatish nipples, so i was having some troubles, especially since madame does not want to let go of her hand and i need one hand to direct my boob into her mouth, one hand to hold her head and... yes, a third to get her hand away from her mouth, so that i can put boob in... lol

well, thank gooood, the lady that checked on me for the past 2 days is a lactation consultant. i had a lot wrong. didn't have elaine at the right height (with my torso i need a reg pillow & a boopy), then her body wasn't aligned right for feeding and i didn't "prepare" my nipples good enough before the latch. well, this woman talked tough & took my boob into "her hands". she pushed and pulled and squeezed and i was like WTF, buuut, it's been a whole other story since that and i get to latch my babe pretty good and can't wait for the milk to come in now :)

everything is just sooooo amazing. can't believe that two days ago that little thing was INSIDE of me... wow!


Ness, i feel awful for you! Praying that it will happen for you! I now feel your pain with swelling. Never seen my feet this big, but thankfully it's after the pregnancy and i could care less. You still cooking your LO, it just adds to the discomfort and being fed up. Soo sorry!

Well let's go you last December Dreamers!!! Fx's & lots of labor dust!


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Jenny! I'm hoping she comes today -'have a feeling today is the day but knowing me I'll be wrong lol have another sweep booked for tomorrow and asking for induction on weds just in case she doesn't come - will be 12 days over by then! 

Congratulations on the birth of Elaine you did so well!


----------



## WILSMUM

congrats jenny and courtney on the births of yr little ladies!!!
courtney she will grow quickly and will soon be too big for newborh nevermind tiiny baby clothes! Ailsa was 6lb 2oz and i thought she was sooo tiny and delicate i was worried i was gonna break her when trying to dress her and anything! newborn stuff was all much too big for her but now at 5 weeks old she feels a lot more sturdy, i can change her without feeling like i'm gonna break her and her newborn stuff is getting to be on the small side!!!

hope everyone had a good christmas and hope the rest of the dreamer babies decide to get a move on :hug:


----------



## Nessicle

9 days overdue and ready to kill someone.....


----------



## Tierney

Congratulations Jenny on the birth of Elaine x

Ness you really deserve to be next hope something gets going for you today hun x

Yay happy due date to me although I don't think baby will be making an appearance before the new year x


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Tierney xx 

Happy due date to you hope your bubba doesn't keep you waiting as long as my naughty girl!!

I've text my mw cos I can't remember what time she's coming to do my sweep tomorrow but have said I want inducing on weds - least there's only 3'days maximum then!


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: Ness - I think you have a real little lady in there - she's been told to keep everyone waiting - can you imagine what she'll be like when she has boyfriends one day? Not too much longer now though - hoing you go into labour soon or that the sweep works tomorrow.


----------



## Nessicle

Aw thanks sweetie well she definitely has everyone on tenterhooks waiting for her! I know she's not comfortable cos of her movements so wish people would stop saying that lol x


----------



## EmyDra

Morning All!

My ticker was counting down till today since that was my own guess at my EDD before my dating scan - technically it's 28th.

So won't be technically overdue till I'm in hospital - such a cheat, but I've got all sorts of risks going on, not to mention I have a feeling that this is one heck of a massive baby, blood sugar started getting a bit wild a week or so ago.

Just hoping really that the induction is effective, won't take 6 pessaries then end in c-section or something (like Natalie Cassidy - wish I hadn't watched that). 

Originally I did decline the induction, but then I thought that was 4 weeks that baby could come in and it's been fully engaged for that long :wacko:, anyway, with all the complications and stuff I did agree to it and it is nice to have a date to tick down till. We'll see what happens.

Ness, forgive me if you've said already but have you been given an induction date or do you wanna ride this out? I'm reaaaally hoping the sweep works for you...


----------



## Nessicle

No Mw not given menan induction date but asking for weds -mmy depression is starting to kick in cos I'm so unhappy and fed up surely my state of mind has to count for something! Losing hope that I'll start today on my own xx


----------



## GoogilyBear

Ness - All i can say is you have a little maddam there already, she will be one to keep the boys waiting when shes older hehe :) Hopefully it wont be too much longer, YOur deffinatly up next to have your LO, and nobody deserves it more then you do atm, your one strong lady for putting up with it for this long :) I really admire you :) So keep smiling :)

Few Niggles today, nothing more then that. Officially 1 day overdue :/

Still loosing what seems to be an alful lot of Plug, its so strange that there is so much of it :s but the niggles are back pain and that only lasts a few mins at the most and disappears for a while before returning.

Luck to Ness <3 xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Googily really nice of you to say - I feel like a right moaning Minnie ATM I don't know how my OH hasn't walked out before now! 

Really hope you girls don't go overdue too much as this is awful x


----------



## wishingforbub

COngrats to younginmum and mincholada on the new babies !! :) how exciting !!
We had Noahs 2 week check today. he has gained 600grams since birth and has grown 4.5cm !!!! So our booby monster's feeding is paying off 
He is changing so much everyday and his skin is slowly getting a little darker hehe :) Slowly we are getting to know his little personality too, which is one of a cheeky monkey ! Here is a more recent picture of him :
Hope you all had a wonderful xmas! xx
 



Attached Files:







Noah's arrival 136.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bambikate

Hi just popping in to let you all know I had my daughter on Christmas Day at 4:51pm weighing 9lb 5 1/2 oz (supposedly 9 days overdue) but she was still covered in vernix so I think they have got the dates muddled! xxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Congrats Hun xxx I'm still sat here waiting and willing something to happen xx


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations on Imogen.

Thinking of you Ness x


----------



## Mizze

Mincholada said:


> yeehaw, finally made it on here!
> 
> well, 12 days late, my girl elaine catherine made it into this world on 12/23 at 6:38 PM. weighing in at 8 lbs 11 oz and whooping 23 inches long!!! :)
> 
> i got the birth i wanted! all natural & an amazing experience. had contractions from 4 AM to 6 PM when midwife decided to check. was 8 cm & asked to change into something comfy. wanted to roll of bed, water broke. from there to birth 38 minutes :)
> 
> elaine couldn't be any better. she's nursing right now, so i'm one finger tiping on iphone. full birth story will come!!!
> 
> will read up a little now. good luck to everyone left!!! xoxo

Oh Minch im so pleased for you!! What a great birth experience - does it say something for being so active right the way through your pregnancy I wonder? Congratulations! :hugs: 



Tierney said:


> Congratulations Jenny on the birth of Elaine x
> 
> Ness you really deserve to be next hope something gets going for you today hun x
> 
> Yay happy due date to me although I don't think baby will be making an appearance before the new year x

You and me both hon, my LO seems quite comfortable where she is and certainly in no hurry to move. Happy due date. 



wishingforbub said:


> COngrats to younginmum and mincholada on the new babies !! :) how exciting !!
> We had Noahs 2 week check today. he has gained 600grams since birth and has grown 4.5cm !!!! So our booby monster's feeding is paying off
> He is changing so much everyday and his skin is slowly getting a little darker hehe :) Slowly we are getting to know his little personality too, which is one of a cheeky monkey ! Here is a more recent picture of him :
> Hope you all had a wonderful xmas! xx

Aw such a cutie - December Dreamers have the most gorgeous babies!! 



bambikate said:


> Hi just popping in to let you all know I had my daughter on Christmas Day at 4:51pm weighing 9lb 5 1/2 oz (supposedly 9 days overdue) but she was still covered in vernix so I think they have got the dates muddled! xxxxxx

Oh how fab - and what a weight. A proper Christmas baby. Congratulations my dear. 



Nessicle said:


> Congrats Hun xxx I'm still sat here waiting and willing something to happen xx

:hugs: Ness, at the very worst - grit your teeth till the sweep and then if necessary the induction - it CANNOT be long until you have her here. Keep that in mind - I know your depression must be very hard to manage at the moment sweetheart BUT its a matter of single digit days now, cling on to that thought. 

Mizze xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Mizzen:hugs: in my mind I know you're right but l feel in utter despair right now if I wasn't in so much pain I could cope just the combination of things! I truly hope this sweep works tomorrow! If she tells me I'm no more dilated and my cervix is still posterior I'll have a breakdown then and there lol she'll be booking me in for that damn induction that's for sure! 

But you're right it's only days now the hard part is done xx

Hope you're ok xx


----------



## mrssuggy2b

Hi girls, just thought i'd send best wishes to those still waiting to meet their babies, will keep fingers crossed for you all!

Thought i'd pop a picture of my little Harri on here, he's 12 days old now and fab! We had a scare a few days ago as he'd lost weight since birth (gone from 6.15lbs to 6.3lbs) and had bad jaundice so was admitted to hospital for treatment. Luckily they managed to sort it (feeding through a tube in his nose and light treatment) and they let us come home late xmas eve. He's a little fighter!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00008-20101221-0949.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 4









IMG00040-20101225-1459.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 4









IMG00030-20101224-1121.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nessicle

Harri is gorgeous congratulations x


----------



## YoungNImum

Mizze said:


> Yes Sammi had her baby - check page 1 hon
> 
> Congratulations on your lovely little girl sweetheart. She is just lovely.
> 
> Ness, sweetheart -dont know what to say - at the VERY worst you have less than a week left now.
> 
> Had a goodish day - no signs of any labour here.
> 
> Googli :thumbup: on water birth!!
> 
> Mizze xxx

Thank you Mizzie, i always thought she was a girl but had a feeling my yellow bump was going to be a born so happy its a little girl she has more dress's than me already :happydance:



Mincholada said:


> yay congrats courtney on your girl! i can only imagine how nothing fits her. considering my bigger & longer lady and she is even too big for the few newborn items i've gotten.
> 
> on the breastfeeding: my nipple was already sore after the first latch in the birth center. i have quite some boobies with 36 G & unfortunately more flatish nipples, so i was having some troubles, especially since madame does not want to let go of her hand and i need one hand to direct my boob into her mouth, one hand to hold her head and... yes, a third to get her hand away from her mouth, so that i can put boob in... lol
> 
> well, thank gooood, the lady that checked on me for the past 2 days is a lactation consultant. i had a lot wrong. didn't have elaine at the right height (with my torso i need a reg pillow & a boopy), then her body wasn't aligned right for feeding and i didn't "prepare" my nipples good enough before the latch. well, this woman talked tough & took my boob into "her hands". she pushed and pulled and squeezed and i was like WTF, buuut, it's been a whole other story since that and i get to latch my babe pretty good and can't wait for the milk to come in now :)
> 
> everything is just sooooo amazing. can't believe that two days ago that little thing was INSIDE of me... wow!
> 
> 
> Ness, i feel awful for you! Praying that it will happen for you! I now feel your pain with swelling. Never seen my feet this big, but thankfully it's after the pregnancy and i could care less. You still cooking your LO, it just adds to the discomfort and being fed up. Soo sorry!
> 
> Well let's go you last December Dreamers!!! Fx's & lots of labor dust!

Congrats to you aswell, did you have your wee one on 23rd aswell? :hugs:



WILSMUM said:


> congrats jenny and courtney on the births of yr little ladies!!!
> courtney she will grow quickly and will soon be too big for newborh nevermind tiiny baby clothes! Ailsa was 6lb 2oz and i thought she was sooo tiny and delicate i was worried i was gonna break her when trying to dress her and anything! newborn stuff was all much too big for her but now at 5 weeks old she feels a lot more sturdy, i can change her without feeling like i'm gonna break her and her newborn stuff is getting to be on the small side!!!
> 
> hope everyone had a good christmas and hope the rest of the dreamer babies decide to get a move on :hug:

Thats just how i feel like im going to hurt her every time she needs dressed or changing her nappy, Getting used to it tho she hasnt cryed just a wee moan now an again, so i no im not hurting her, We have about 3 outfits that dont drown her to much, my twin sister bought her, her first pair of jegins (jean/leggings) they where abit on the big side but looked super cute in them.



bambikate said:


> Hi just popping in to let you all know I had my daughter on Christmas Day at 4:51pm weighing 9lb 5 1/2 oz (supposedly 9 days overdue) but she was still covered in vernix so I think they have got the dates muddled! xxxxxx

Congrats to you what a lovely x-mas pressie for you and family


----------



## GoogilyBear

Urghhhh sooo damn tired.

congrats to new mummies :)

Still waiting for bumpy to make an appearance, the really thick goey stuff has now turned into a really thin slimey liquid..still lots of it :/ dunno what this is.

OH is out drinking tonight with his best friend so its me all alone, worried something might start while i am on my own, but if it does ill be on here in a flash to get advice if it is something :)

x


----------



## Mincholada

for those of you not on FB: this is miss elaine at not even 24h old. :) i did find another xmas-sy outfit in the closet btw., so this is what she's wearing here. had completely forgotten about it...:blush: so it paid off that i returned the other one. :thumbup:

https://img8.imageshack.us/img8/7060/elainexmas.jpg

mizze, i have no clue if it did pay off with being so active, but considering that she wasn't even engaged when i went into labor and the length and progress of pushing makes me at least believe so a little :)

what paid off way more was how i chose to give birth. my friend who was supposed to be my birth partner had her D&C for her miscarriage the morning of 12/23. of course perfect timing for my LO wanting to arrive. i decided to leave her alone as i felt she needed to concentrate on her loss and medical procedures. so i did most of the birth process on my own with just the midwife and the last part also with a student midwife and a friend of the midwife who's a massage therapist and who she called in, as that woman is a stronger lady and my midwife is in wheelchair, so she thought i might need someone to lean on etc.... i ended up not needing the lady, so she snapped pictures and i'm soooo grateful i've got even "those" shots that i thought, i never wanted to see. simply beautiful although obviously not pretty... :haha:

by being just me and the staff, i was completely one with my mind and body. nobody i had to worry about (especially about what they would think of my interesting sounds) and my focus was 10000% with everything that was happening. contractions were nothing like i thought they'd be. they were bearable for those 14 hours and i loooooved the breaks inbetween, were i acted like a normal person and nobody thought i was in labor. i never experienced the "transition" stage, which i believe is due to the fact of how "together" i was. everything just felt so right and normal :)

well, before this becomes my birth story ;) i'll shut up now and watch elaine instead, as she's on my chest asleep.


----------



## GoogilyBear

Slightly worried that it may be my waters leaking :/ MW unit must be busy as i cannot get through at all :s

I am scared to ring them incase it is the start of waters going or something :s


----------



## lozzy21

GoogilyBear said:


> Slightly worried that it may be my waters leaking :/ MW unit must be busy as i cannot get through at all :s
> 
> I am scared to ring them incase it is the start of waters going or something :s

You need to ring them hun, You have a time frame in which you need to give birth before there is a serious risk of infection for LO. Mine went over 48 hours before i had her and she had to have a canular put in her hand so she could have iv antibiotics twice a day. Wasent nice to watch :(


----------



## Pixxie

Congrats to the new mummies. 

Ness not long now love, hang in there :hugs:

I'm exhausted, Lyra now wakes for feeds every 2-3 hours and feeds for up to an hour so I havnt hit 'deep sleep' for over a week. It's getting me down quite a bit, OH can't help becuase I'm breastfeedin so I just have to struggle through. He does other stuff but it's just the nights I need help with :(


----------



## GoogilyBear

lozzy21 said:


> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> Slightly worried that it may be my waters leaking :/ MW unit must be busy as i cannot get through at all :s
> 
> I am scared to ring them incase it is the start of waters going or something :s
> 
> You need to ring them hun, You have a time frame in which you need to give birth before there is a serious risk of infection for LO. Mine went over 48 hours before i had her and she had to have a canular put in her hand so she could have iv antibiotics twice a day. Wasent nice to watch :(Click to expand...

I got through in the end, and i did the if the pads soaked in half hour test thing.. it wasnt soaked but it wasnt dry either. when i rang back after half hour she said just keep an eye on it and have everythin ready just incase.
so who knows it might not be too much longer :)
OH has gone out tho, so if they do go, he best stagger home rather fast otherwise me and my dad will be leaving without him lol x


----------



## YoungNImum

GoogilyBear said:


> Urghhhh sooo damn tired.
> 
> congrats to new mummies :)
> 
> Still waiting for bumpy to make an appearance, the really thick goey stuff has now turned into a really thin slimey liquid..still lots of it :/ dunno what this is.
> 
> OH is out drinking tonight with his best friend so its me all alone, worried something might start while i am on my own, but if it does ill be on here in a flash to get advice if it is something :)
> 
> x

I had this kinda like stringy snoty looking stuff about week n half, but once i had my a sweep few hours then the bloody show came contractions came really fast after that. Keep an eye on it hun :thumbup: You got any pain?


----------



## YoungNImum

Urgh my boobs hurt and my valanji, plus piles are sore :(
All worth it tho once i look at little one.


----------



## ducky1502

Im loving all the pics of ur bubbies :)


----------



## GoogilyBear

YoungNImum said:


> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> Urghhhh sooo damn tired.
> 
> congrats to new mummies :)
> 
> Still waiting for bumpy to make an appearance, the really thick goey stuff has now turned into a really thin slimey liquid..still lots of it :/ dunno what this is.
> 
> OH is out drinking tonight with his best friend so its me all alone, worried something might start while i am on my own, but if it does ill be on here in a flash to get advice if it is something :)
> 
> x
> 
> I had this kinda like stringy snoty looking stuff about week n half, but once i had my a sweep few hours then the bloody show came contractions came really fast after that. Keep an eye on it hun :thumbup: You got any pain?Click to expand...

no pains as of yet, shooting pains in foof/cervix now and again but thats all.
i am booked for my sweep next friday, but i really really want it to come before then, plus if me and OH cant reach cervix i doubt they can lol x


----------



## YoungNImum

GoogilyBear said:


> Urghhhh sooo damn tired.
> 
> congrats to new mummies :)
> 
> Still waiting for bumpy to make an appearance, the really thick goey stuff has now turned into a really thin slimey liquid..still lots of it :/ dunno what this is.
> 
> OH is out drinking tonight with his best friend so its me all alone, worried something might start while i am on my own, but if it does ill be on here in a flash to get advice if it is something :)
> 
> x




GoogilyBear said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> Urghhhh sooo damn tired.
> 
> congrats to new mummies :)
> 
> Still waiting for bumpy to make an appearance, the really thick goey stuff has now turned into a really thin slimey liquid..still lots of it :/ dunno what this is.
> 
> OH is out drinking tonight with his best friend so its me all alone, worried something might start while i am on my own, but if it does ill be on here in a flash to get advice if it is something :)
> 
> x
> 
> I had this kinda like stringy snoty looking stuff about week n half, but once i had my a sweep few hours then the bloody show came contractions came really fast after that. Keep an eye on it hun :thumbup: You got any pain?Click to expand...
> 
> no pains as of yet, shooting pains in foof/cervix now and again but thats all.
> i am booked for my sweep next friday, but i really really want it to come before then, plus if me and OH cant reach cervix i doubt they can lol xClick to expand...

When i was having contractions it was all in my back, i actually found making weird moans and groans helped me through the pain :blush:
My dad took my an OH up at hospital i didnt no i was 8cm as it was the 2nd time id had to go up that day i couldnt stick the pain any longer, but my dad kept saying you can scream if you wont cause i was moaning in the back, i didnt tho, kept thinking id scare him half to death :haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

Ducky id say dec dreamers have the cutest babies?


----------



## GoogilyBear

ive no pains whatsoever and i really wish i did. gunna go lay on sofa with the tin of roses with a blanket and see if relaxing helps while OH isnt here


----------



## lozzy21

Mine was all in my back, dident have any contractions at all untill i was 8/9cm

Heres Niamh on xmass eve
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_1058.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_1064.jpg


----------



## YoungNImum

Awk she is lovely, still got her chubby cheeks so cute!
I could feel the contractions from when i was 1cm and that was the first time i went to the hospital abit pissed of that i was only 1cm an had to be sent home, altho when i went back the 2nd time i was 8cm and it was so sore the sounds i was making was Odd and i was very vocal i didnt care tho, OH was brillant tho couldnt have done it without him, we both looked at each other an cryed when she was placed on my chest.


----------



## lozzy21

Oh cryed when she was born, i think it was more from panic when 15 people rushed in the room, manhandled me and puller her out


----------



## ducky1502

I felt my contractions from BEFORE I even started to properly dilate. It's amazing how labours differ. I felt every last contraction from the beginning to the end and was in agony from the very start lol.


----------



## Nessicle

Aw Niamh looks gorgeous Lozzy! 

Ive managed 3 hours sleep with 3 toilet trips I'm exhausted I just want this baby out now! 10 days over now I'm so depressed!! No signs, no discharge, nothing! 

Hope this damn sweep works today! No doubt I'll get told my cervix is still posterior and it only admits a finger still.....

Begging to be induced on weds at latest x


----------



## ducky1502

Gd luck with ur sweep ness. The second one often works. But if not then it will still only be a few more days. You will have ur little girl for the new yr.

Oliver is fed, changed n asleep... Time for mummy to get some sleep.


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Zoe hope you get some sleep x


----------



## hopefully2

Morning girls
Just for any of you breastfeeding, do any of you have way too much milk?
I just can't control mine, itssuirting Juliette in the face, I'm wetting the bed, I had to change my pjs three times theother night and that's with lilypad and normal breast pads on. I know it's better than too little but I can only wear black in public to disguise any leaks!!!


----------



## Tierney

Hope the sweep goes well today Ness x

Congrats to bambikate aswell x


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks honey still no movement from Ava I can't believe it's 10'days now!! 

Just waiting to hear from the midwife no idea when she's coming! 

Hope youre ok x


----------



## sammiwry

Good luck ness! 

Congrats Courtney and bambikate


----------



## YoungNImum

lozzy21 said:


> Oh cryed when she was born, i think it was more from panic when 15 people rushed in the room, manhandled me and puller her out

Ouch :hugs:



ducky1502 said:


> I felt my contractions from BEFORE I even started to properly dilate. It's amazing how labours differ. I felt every last contraction from the beginning to the end and was in agony from the very start lol.

I layin the bath an hour n half before i went to the hospital, had OH in rubbing my back everytime i had a contraction, he even brought the paper in to read it :haha::haha:


Nessicle said:


> Aw Niamh looks gorgeous Lozzy!
> 
> Ive managed 3 hours sleep with 3 toilet trips I'm exhausted I just want this baby out now! 10 days over now I'm so depressed!! No signs, no discharge, nothing!
> 
> Hope this damn sweep works today! No doubt I'll get told my cervix is still posterior and it only admits a finger still.....
> 
> Begging to be induced on weds at latest x

Good luck, im glad i only had to get one sweep, It was very painful but OH did say it looked like one of those vet programmes on telly where the vet is shoving his hand up a cows arse :blush: I swore i felt like it aswell :dohh:



sammiwry said:


> Good luck ness!
> 
> Congrats Courtney and bambikate


Thanks sammy, and same to you hows little one doing? :hugs:


----------



## YoungNImum

Is there been a section made for dec babies born?


----------



## EmyDra

Hope your sweep really gets the ball rolling today Ness :) :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks Courtney, he's doing well, currently laid with him on my chest. Just waiting for midwife to come round and do his 5 day check thing. Wish they gave you an approximate time or that you could make an appointment to go up to hospital all this waiting around is frustrating I need to pop out!!


But didn't we tell you your lo wouldn't be 2lb at birth?! Just proves how out those growth scans are


----------



## YoungNImum

sammiwry said:


> Thanks Courtney, he's doing well, currently laid with him on my chest. Just waiting for midwife to come round and do his 5 day check thing. Wish they gave you an approximate time or that you could make an appointment to go up to hospital all this waiting around is frustrating I need to pop out!!
> 
> 
> But didn't we tell you your lo wouldn't be 2lb at birth?! Just proves how out those growth scans are

Iv had midwife out two days ina row, one checking on me an baby then yesterday weighing wee women, she only lost 2oz. They just told me they would be out between 9-1 which gave me time to get Eva and myself ready, coming back out on tuesday for the heel prick :cry:
Ino she is so tiny at 5lb 12oz dont think id of coped very well if she was much less, im always scared im going to hurt her, getting the hang of nappie changing tho :happydance:


----------



## sammiwry

This will be my 3rd day in a row but it's for the heel prick, she came out yesterday to help with breastfeeding as I still want to try and we are now getting somewhere with it  

Madden had lost 10g on sat so was quite pleased with that reckon hea gained now though!! 

5lb 12 I can imagine is tiny! In the bay I was in all the other 3 babies were between 7 11 and 8 4 and madden looked big compared to them!!

I haven't even been told that! Just says on my discharge notes to ring if no ones been by 4


----------



## Tierney

Nessicle said:


> Thanks honey still no movement from Ava I can't believe it's 10'days now!!
> 
> Just waiting to hear from the midwife no idea when she's coming!
> 
> Hope youre ok x



You'll have to update us later once the midwifes been, hope she books you in for Wednesday x

I'm really ill at the moment and to be honest dont want the baby to come yet, I've got the sore throat and cough cold thing thats going about and can hardly breathe so dont really want to go into labour as dont think I'd be able to cope, I really just want to take some cough syrup for it but can't!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone! She's coming after 4pm now! Feeling a little period painy so hopefully the sweep will get things moving along but still gonna get an induction date just in case. Will let you know how it goes! 

Hope everyone is ok and had a nice Xmas xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Ness, I hope your little Ava comes soon !! :) xxxx

Noah was awake for 3 hours now... wanting to feed, and then having a whinge heehee :) finally he fell asleep and I was able to shower, wash my hair, wax my underarms, do my eyebrows and some washing LOL :) after having all that spare time when you are preggers to now is a major difference hehe! 

Congrats to the new mommies too , bambikate :flower: 

have a lovely day everyone x


----------



## YoungNImum

*


----------



## YoungNImum

sammiwry said:


> This will be my 3rd day in a row but it's for the heel prick, she came out yesterday to help with breastfeeding as I still want to try and we are now getting somewhere with it
> 
> Madden had lost 10g on sat so was quite pleased with that reckon hea gained now though!!
> 
> 5lb 12 I can imagine is tiny! In the bay I was in all the other 3 babies were between 7 11 and 8 4 and madden looked big compared to them!!
> 
> I haven't even been told that! Just says on my discharge notes to ring if no ones been by 4

What weight was he?
The midwife who came out yesterday was lovely, she said Eva looks like her Daddy, she is his double, i get abit teary watching him with her, he is so gentle and is trying to decide on her pet name he has random ones.


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon all - flying visit

Minch - great story cant wait to read the full version - Elaine looks so cute. Lozzy - lovely piccy of Niamh on Xmas eve too.

Ness :hugs: hang on in there honey. Whatever happens it wont be long now. 

Tierney im a bit the same - feel like im coming down with something - have just got up-. DH and I now heading out to Mothercare for something to do - raining cats and dogs here - which means no snow but not good for a walk
NHS official due date today but NOTHING happening at all

Bye

Mizze xx


----------



## YoungNImum

Good bit of walking may help mizze
Day before i went into labour i spent the whole day on my feet went shopping with my mum and boy she can shop.


----------



## Xaviersmom

hopefully2 said:


> Morning girls
> Just for any of you breastfeeding, do any of you have way too much milk?
> I just can't control mine, itssuirting Juliette in the face, I'm wetting the bed, I had to change my pjs three times theother night and that's with lilypad and normal breast pads on. I know it's better than too little but I can only wear black in public to disguise any leaks!!!

It'll get better, I promise! I don't hardly leak at all and I do have a little more than Juliet can drink, but that's ok because I have started pumping again for my sanity.

I had 2 glasses of really delicious red wine yesterday afternoon at our neighbor's house and DH gave J a bottle. It was nice.

Here's a pic of little miss with my mum on Christmas morning. Our families totally spolied J as I expected.
 



Attached Files:







gramma and j.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sammiwry

Courtney he was 9lb 12 when he was born! So kind of explains the ventouse to deliver him!


----------



## Nessicle

Midwife coming in next half hour I'm scared for some reason!!! 

Felt a bit crampy on and off but nothing to write home about! 

Mizze it's raining here too - now ivemgotmm sisters shoes I can get something on my feet and might brave a walk after my sweep try and get something gong but in feel pretty rotten myself :( 

Xx


----------



## YoungNImum

sammiwry said:


> Courtney he was 9lb 12 when he was born! So kind of explains the ventouse to deliver him!

Wow he was a big baby then, well done :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks Courtney! He certainly proves the theory of my birth weight added to dhs halfed is a good guide for size of first baby!

Ness fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Pixxie

hopefully2 said:


> Morning girls
> Just for any of you breastfeeding, do any of you have way too much milk?
> I just can't control mine, itssuirting Juliette in the face, I'm wetting the bed, I had to change my pjs three times theother night and that's with lilypad and normal breast pads on. I know it's better than too little but I can only wear black in public to disguise any leaks!!!

Me :wacko: as soon as my bra is off milk floods out, it doesn't spray but there is a a steady stream, I have to tuck a bib in the bottom so it doesn't get on my clothes. When I have the letdown it can easily leak through 2 breast pads, bra, t-shirt and jumper! I am wearing all black whenever I go out :haha: xx


----------



## Tierney

ooh Mizze I hope you dont come down with this, I'd start to take some honey and lemon now to prevent it it's awful, its raining here too looks miserable outside.

Hope it went well Ness, yeh a walk after might be a good thing you never know.

Sammi I'd not heard that theory on the birth weight before, that would mean mine will be about 8lbs 9 when born I was guessing around 8-9lbs aswell, will see in no more than 11 days max! Hope you and little Madden are ok x


----------



## Nessicle

Midwife just been! Sweep done she gave my cervix a good going over which was painful! Still posterior, still only 1cm :( she's booked me in for another sweep on Thursday but not booked me in for induction as she said the earliest she can book me in is Sunday so instead if this sweep isn't successful she said to go to the hospital on weds and really play on how awful I feel and the swelling in my feet etc and they should keep me in and get things going but hopefully I won't need that. I'm so gutted I really hope this sweep works :( xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Nessicle said:


> Midwife just been! Sweep done she gave my cervix a good going over which was painful! Still posterior, still only 1cm :( she's booked me in for another sweep on Thursday but not booked me in for induction as she said the earliest she can book me in is Sunday so instead if this sweep isn't successful she said to go to the hospital on weds and really play on how awful I feel and the swelling in my feet etc and they should keep me in and get things going but hopefully I won't need that. I'm so gutted I really hope this sweep works :( xx

I really hope this sweep works for you - before I was properly induced I was given a sweep and even though I was only 1cm and my cervix was rock hard and really postierior my waters broke 12 hours after the sweep and things got moving - so there is hope! :flower:


----------



## Pixxie

Hope this one works for you ness xx


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you me too I'm so fed up now x


----------



## YoungNImum

FX for you ness, i bet your abit pissed that you wernt given an induction date? your very brave im not sure if i could go on as long as you are, *big hugs*


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Midwife just been! Sweep done she gave my cervix a good going over which was painful! Still posterior, still only 1cm :( she's booked me in for another sweep on Thursday but not booked me in for induction as she said the earliest she can book me in is Sunday so instead if this sweep isn't successful she said to go to the hospital on weds and really play on how awful I feel and the swelling in my feet etc and they should keep me in and get things going but hopefully I won't need that. I'm so gutted I really hope this sweep works :( xx

BIG :hug: Ness, lets hope this works - at least she gave you a plan for Wednesday if nothing happens! 




Tierney said:


> ooh Mizze I hope you dont come down with this, I'd start to take some honey and lemon now to prevent it it's awful, its raining here too looks miserable outside.
> 
> Hope it went well Ness, yeh a walk after might be a good thing you never know.
> 
> Sammi I'd not heard that theory on the birth weight before, that would mean mine will be about 8lbs 9 when born I was guessing around 8-9lbs aswell, will see in no more than 11 days max! Hope you and little Madden are ok x




YoungNImum said:


> FX for you ness, i bet your abit pissed that you wernt given an induction date? your very brave im not sure if i could go on as long as you are, *big hugs*

Tierney hope you feel better - we had a couple of hours at the shops and im knackered now. Didnt buy anything - sales were crap. But we have seen a nice bouncer in Argos we might get. - At least it got me out and about for a couple of hours which is good. Feel V tired but nothing else. 

If the theory on weight is right LO would be just under 7lbs! - Sounds okay to me and would correspond with FH measurements actually. 

I already scared of changing and clothing her incase I 'break' her - nice Im not the only one to worry :dohh:

Mizze x


----------



## YoungNImum

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...mers-2010-mummies-keep-touch.html#post8363468

Come over girls would liek to keep in touch
And of course those who are still waiting on your babies


----------



## KellyC75

Hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas....:thumbup:

Many Congratulations to the new mummies :cloud9:

Good luck again to those waiting :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

YoungNImum said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...mers-2010-mummies-keep-touch.html#post8363468
> 
> Come over girls would liek to keep in touch
> And of course those who are still waiting on your babies

Great idea :thumbup: Have added our details


----------



## lozzy21

hopefully2 said:


> Morning girls
> Just for any of you breastfeeding, do any of you have way too much milk?
> I just can't control mine, itssuirting Juliette in the face, I'm wetting the bed, I had to change my pjs three times theother night and that's with lilypad and normal breast pads on. I know it's better than too little but I can only wear black in public to disguise any leaks!!!




Pixxie said:


> hopefully2 said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls
> Just for any of you breastfeeding, do any of you have way too much milk?
> I just can't control mine, itssuirting Juliette in the face, I'm wetting the bed, I had to change my pjs three times theother night and that's with lilypad and normal breast pads on. I know it's better than too little but I can only wear black in public to disguise any leaks!!!
> 
> Me :wacko: as soon as my bra is off milk floods out, it doesn't spray but there is a a steady stream, I have to tuck a bib in the bottom so it doesn't get on my clothes. When I have the letdown it can easily leak through 2 breast pads, bra, t-shirt and jumper! I am wearing all black whenever I go out :haha: xxClick to expand...

Have you seen these? They collect the milk so it can be emptyed out and if you steralise them you can poor the milk straight into a bottle.

https://www.mothercare.com/Medela-B...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42860041&mcb=core



sammiwry said:


> Thanks Courtney! He certainly proves the theory of my birth weight added to dhs halfed is a good guide for size of first baby!

Niamh dosent fit that theory at all lol, we were both 6lb.


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks courtney:flower: i have no choice but to carry on :( if it were up to me I'd have a section by choice at 37 weeks lol. Can't believe my Xmas baby may be a January Jellybean at this rate :( if the hospitL refuse induction on weds which they could do, I'd have to wait til Sunday after the New Year to be induced!


----------



## mummyclo

I have some of those shells, and they really do collect a LOT of milk! I was very surprised.


----------



## Nessicle

Where is my baby????!!!!!!!!

So sick of reading about others who have had their babies on the forum who were due after me it's not fair!! :cry: seriously can't take it any more I want to scream!!! Sick of everyone saying she's too comfy in my belly - what a crock of shit!!


----------



## mrsbling

Got my fingers crossed for you Ness :thumbup: try and relax (I know its easier said than done when you just want your Lo here with you!!!) as stress is apparently supposed to delay labour (well so they say anyway) :hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

Congratulations youngnimum and mincholada x


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Mrsbling it seems to be around this time of day when i get upset and worked up! 

Had a spicy Thai red curry for tea figured it couldn't hurt hey?! Hot bath soon and a glass of red wine to relax before bed and hopefully something will happen!


----------



## zoe87

Thought id update not been on for ages! Hollie was born 24th december! weighing 7lb10

hope u r all well and hoping the rest of the mummys waiting have their babies soon!


----------



## sammiwry

Ness is there any reason why she said to wait til weds to go up?


----------



## Pixxie

Thanks for the milk collector recommendation, I hadn't heard about them, I imagine they will be useful for me.

:hugs: for ness, I can't imagine how awful you must feel xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Pixxie I feel horrid complaining so much cos I'm lucky to be having a baby but i feel so fed up!!

Sammi they won't book you in where I live til 14 days have passed and that's not til Friday but it depends on beds etmc so it would be some point over the weekend! But she told me to give the sweep 48 hours then if nothing happens call the hospital and play everything up to them x


----------



## sammiwry

That's not fair ness :-( I hope they do induce you weds. I still can't believe the swelling in your feet is considered normal!


----------



## Nessicle

I know it sucks being left this long I can only hope she comes on her own in the next day or two! 

Yeah apparently some women get really bad oedema the Mw said she's actually seen worse which is scary!


----------



## ducky1502

YoungNImum I know what you mean about having a small baby. Oliver was 6lb7oz at birth and then went down to 6lb and he was so small and still is even though he's about 7lb now. He looks so tiny compared to all the other newborn babies I've seen. Makes you worry far more at the beginning when it comes to nappy changes etc but I'm used to it now, feel comfortable handling him and picking him up without crapping myself every time :haha: Wasn't expecting him to be so small, was expecting 7lb7oz at the minimum, and when he came out I probably would have guessed he was more like 9lb lol, he certainly felt bigger than 6lb7oz. Going to take him to a drop in health visitor clinic this wk or next to get him weighed :)


----------



## heyluu

Ness, my fingers are crossed for you hon. I hope you deliver soon...


----------



## Nessicle

Just to let you know my waters went about 15 mins ago in a bit of shock so just having a cuppa waiting for contractions to kick in x


----------



## samantha.xo

Wooohooooooo :happydance: go ness, go ness :happydance: Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Pixxie

:dance: yay ness! 

Go towards the light Ava! :haha: xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Yay ness, finally she's coming!! :yipee: x


----------



## hopefully2

OMG just posted on your facebook that I dreamt you had your baby!!! So thrilled the end is in sight xx


----------



## sammiwry

hopefully2 said:


> OMG just posted on your facebook that I dreamt you had your baby!!! So thrilled the end is in sight xx

I thought before I went to bed that I'd wake up to a text from ness and sure enough there is!! Will update you all as I hear!!


----------



## sammiwry

Had a text from ness she's on the antenatal ward waiting for things to pick up


----------



## Tierney

Woohoo yay Good Luck Ness x


----------



## Tierney

Anyone got any experience of losing like a clear jelly this is much different to the greeny plug I thought I was losing. I've also had a ton of clear slimy stuff aswell and a couple of warm gushes that weren't pee just clear.


----------



## Nessicle

Sounds like it might be your waters Hun! Put a pad on and see how fast you fill t - mines still filling within about 40 mins at th most x


----------



## Tierney

I think it is my waters I'm filling a pad everytime I stand up from lieing down but I haven't got any pain yet just a waiting game now I guess

Our babies could be born on the same day!

Hoppe ur ok and things are moving along for you hun x


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh sounds like it is then! Call the hospital and see what they say. 

Contractions have slowed a bit so theyre gonna get me on a drip soon to speed
Them up cos of infection risk x


----------



## WILSMUM

yay ness good luck hun :hug:

i know wot u girls mean about being afraid of breaking/hurting yr baby when changing them i was like that with ailsa! at 6lb 2 she seemed so small and delicate and she dropped down to 5lb 13 before gaining but now shes really filled out and doesn't feel quite so fragile! we've got our 6 week postnatal next week and then clinic to get her weighed again on 6th jan.

we gave pet name for her and her brother as well, shes generally mrs, little miss, snuffles or snuffleupaless!! and her brother is monster or munchkin!


----------



## sammiwry

Ness beat me to the latest update. I'm so so pleased for you hun! Can't wait til little miss arrives to see pics!!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks honey! Will probably be the last time I update cos they want my contractions stronger now! Can you update my journal please Sammi? Thanks xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good Luck, Nessie :D


----------



## samantha.xo

Good luck Ness! Can't wait for next update :D Good luck to Tierney as well :happydance: More babies! I think Emydra is being induced today, waiting for updates from her too :) good luck everyone!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Just to update ness is so far 3cm and coping with gas and air and has asked for an epi which the midwife keeps asking her if she's sure about as she's doing so well on the g an a.


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Just to let you know my waters went about 15 mins ago in a bit of shock so just having a cuppa waiting for contractions to kick in x

:wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee: :yipee: 



zoe87 said:


> Thought id update not been on for ages! Hollie was born 24th december! weighing 7lb10
> 
> hope u r all well and hoping the rest of the mummys waiting have their babies soon!

Congratulations Zoe - lovely name. 



Tierney said:


> *I think it is my waters *I'm filling a pad everytime I stand up from lieing down but I haven't got any pain yet just a waiting game now I guess
> 
> Our babies could be born on the same day!
> 
> Hoppe ur ok and things are moving along for you hun x

Oh wow!! Babies on the way! 



Nessicle said:


> Oooh sounds like it is then! Call the hospital and see what they say.
> 
> Contractions have slowed a bit so theyre gonna get me on a drip soon to speed
> Them up cos of infection risk x

OMG Go ness. C'mon Ava!!! Am sooooo excited! :happydance::happydance:

Sam hun I think its gonna be you and me at the end! 

Okay I have no pains or contractions BUT I do have pink tinged discharge. MW just been and is sweeping me on Saturday (NYD) if nothing happens before then. Pinky discharge NOT bloody show as yet but FX. Even then it could be days after. LO is now almost completely engaged. Phew....


Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Gd luck to ness. I made it to 3cm with no pain relief n thats when gas n air became my best friend lol. Wish id had an epidural lol, il be opting for one with the next baby for sure.


----------



## samantha.xo

Yep, it's me and you Mizzie :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Had a text from ness she's had her epi which is "amazing" and they are going up start her on the drip


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hope Ness has a baby soon!! Shes faaaar braver than me, epidurals make my skin crawl! Ouchie!


----------



## lozzy21

I couldent have a epi ether, the idea of a needle going inbetween my spine scares me.


----------



## KellyC75

Yey...:happydance: So pleased Ava is on her way :baby:

Good luck Ness :hugs:


----------



## wishingforbub

YAY for Ness!!! hope little Ava is here soon ! xx


----------



## EmyDra

I have a stupid big grin on my face!!!

SOOOO Glad Ness finally went into labour :D

Love the baby news - a wee Hollie at Christmas :cloud9:

5 hours till I get to go to hospital, I'm going to miss baby updates aren't I? :(


----------



## KellyC75

EmyDra said:


> 5 hours till I get to go to hospital, I'm going to miss baby updates aren't I? :(

:happydance: Wishing you good luck :flower:

You'll be meeting your LO real soon :baby::cloud9:


----------



## Kerrieann

Good luck emadra!! :yipee:

Go ness, cant wait to hear an upday :wohoo:

Sorry ive been slow on updating the front pafe, my lil man keeps me very busy and Jake, im exausted but its all worth it, hope ur all ok :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Contractions have become more regular and they are going to increase her drip soon. Ness is feeling tired so hopefully not too much longer for her to wait!!


----------



## WILSMUM

lozzy21 said:


> I couldent have a epi ether, the idea of a needle going inbetween my spine scares me.

thats the main thing i was scared about having the section - the spinal - but they numb the area they put the needle into with this really cold spray so u don't feel a thing until the stuff goes in and then u just get a really warm feeling spread down yr back into yr bum!! and it was really quick she got it in in literally seconds!


----------



## ducky1502

I was so set against an epi but after my labour i definately wont rule it out next time.


----------



## EmyDra

No baby for Ness yet?

Guess I'll find out when I get out - Samantha will update for me if I have news myself (unless she herself goes into labour - which'd be awesome!)

Off I go...wish I had a laptop/iphone or something to keep BnBing at the hospital!


----------



## lozzy21

I hope my next one goes like my last well apart from the end. Dident need pain relife untill 9cm but then i had no contractions till 9cm :rofl:


----------



## hopeful 39er

I had a c-section two weeks ago. 12.13.10. Everything went well. My son is perfect and healthy. I am up and around and in very little pain. I am so glad that is over with!


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats hopeful ^^ :)

And I was scared for the spinal too, but they give you a local first which just stings then you feel that warm sensation like Wilsmum said :) I am not sure if they follow the same procedure for an epi...


----------



## sammiwry

Ness text me about half ago but I was eating, she's 8cm, she's very tired but hanging in there. Ava will be here before midnight :-D


----------



## Mizze

EmyDra said:


> No baby for Ness yet?
> 
> Guess I'll find out when I get out - Samantha will update for me if I have news myself (unless she herself goes into labour - which'd be awesome!)
> 
> Off I go...wish I had a laptop/iphone or something to keep BnBing at the hospital!

Good luck hon! :thumbup::flower:



hopeful 39er said:


> I had a c-section two weeks ago. 12.13.10. Everything went well. My son is perfect and healthy. I am up and around and in very little pain. I am so glad that is over with!

Congratulations hopeful!! :happydance:



sammiwry said:


> Ness text me about half ago but I was eating, she's 8cm, she's very tired but hanging in there. Ava will be here before midnight :-D

Great news Sammi - thanks for update - :happydance::happydance:

Mizze xx


----------



## calliebaby

good luck ness!!! i am so excited for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## YoungNImum

Good luck ness xxxxxxx


----------



## sammiwry

Ness is currently 10cm but still has a lip of cervix and feeling exhausted she's thinking Ava will be a 29th baby instead of today but we shall see!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I had a lip n the midwife just held it back while aimees head passed through! Had one with alex too, but that just went quite quickly! It could still be today - fingers crossed


----------



## samantha.xo

Update from Emy ladies, she text saying - 'They monitered babies hb and my tightenings for 30mins. Apparantly i have lots  had pessary inserted, cant say it was pleasant :-( but am 1cm dialated to start with which is cool! Cervix is a good cervix today!' 

Wooohooooo :D she's gonna have a babbbyy sooon! :happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yay good luck to emy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

So excited for all the babies about to b born :)


----------



## vetmom

Sorry this update is so late (and long!), I`m sure all of you new mothers understand!

James Christopher made his way into this world at 11:23 on Dec 16. After our 41 week fetal assessment (ultrasound) we found out that he had no fluid left and was small for his gestational age (he stopped growing at 40 weeks). We needed to be induced right away.
My ideas of a natural birth were somewhat blown out of the water as I made my way to the high risk ward. Continuous monitoring was required and I wouldn`t be able to sit up or get into a shower/pool until the baby proved stable. Induction started at 3 pm and I was 2 cm dilated and cervix was about 50% effaced. By 6 pm I felt that labour had really 'started'. Cramps started to feel like contractions. I absolutely INSISTED that I had to at least get on a birthing ball. The idea of lying on my left side for the entire labour was starting to make me panic. The nurses obliged, but babies heart rate dropped as soon as I sat up. I lied back down and diligently listened to the nurses for the rest of the labour :).
At 9 pm I felt like things were really progressing and I could barely stand the contractions any more. Breathing just wasn't enough. My vaginal exam showed I was 3 cm dilated. SO DISAPPOINTING!! The anesthesiologist was next door doing an epidural for a poor woman who had been in labour for 24 hours, thus the decision was made - pain relief please! I thought I was facing hours longer of worsening contractions.

Immediately after the epidural, my contractions changed. I felt like I needed to have a bowel movement. The nurse checked and I was 5 cm dilated (20 minutes after the last check) she went and got the resident and 20 minutes later i felt like pushing. She checked and I was 10 cm and told not to push as they needed to get everything together! No one was expecting me to progress so quickly!
The babies heart rate plummetted every time I pushed and there was alot of background discussion about an emergency c-section. That was all of the incentive I needed. 4 contractions later, he was out. His cord was wrapped around his neck, which was contributing to his low heart rate.
He had a bit of a rough start, a little bit of meconium (but not in the lungs, thank god) and difficulty regulating blood sugars kept us in the hospital for 4 days. James is an excellent breastfeeder and is also being supplemented with formula until he starts to regulate better.

Being a new mom is awesome. I hope you guys are enjoying it just as much! I wish fast and safe deliveries for everyone else who is waiting.


----------



## Pixxie

So excited for our last few dreamers! Come on babies! :dance: xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aww congratulations!!! I love his name too! Christopher was on our shortlist but a family member used it in april! Well done!!


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulation on all new announcements....

Cant wait for news on Ness, should be anytime now x x


----------



## Mama1985

awww congrats on all the new arrivals!!!! *hugs*

Ok please send me lots of labour dust PLEASE! lol Im 41 weeks and 2 days overdue, and am gonna be induced on thur, and on Monday I had been getting sharp very random pains and was feeling unwell so went to the hospital (as advised by community midwife) got seen and had a sweep (babys head was low down) then that night and morning had been getting contractions every 5 - 10 mins so again went to hospital (where we saw a horrible midwife who wouldnt even exam me cos according to her 'they dont do exams for irregular contractions that are 5 -10 mins apart) urgh and quick sidenote this was the same midwife who I had during the night when I was in labour with my first and I didnt like her then either!
ANyway before I went to hospital contractions eased off abit becoming very random then tonight went to bed at 11 and kept waking up I think the contractions were waking me up and making me use the loo lol then obviously couldn'tt sleep so been up since 3:15 with PAINFUL contractions!!! and they vary one minute they are about 5 mins apart then they change to 10 mins so Im kinda hoping they dont get even longer (just debating whether or not to tell my mum cos she will insist on going to the hospital and I dont want a cowbag of a midwife again)

so yes please lots of labour dust pretty please! oooooh and any advice on pain? cos I have taken Paracemtmol and I'll have a bath later on but apart from that not sure what to do, and also I havent been feeling to well still, I feel boiling hot and if I take off my blanket I'll be really cold! (I think I have the flu, as long as I havent caught that bloody swine flu off the lady that was in the bed next to me at triage, I didnt know she had that, she was sick in the toliet and cos i was busting for a wee I ran in there afterwards lol dont worry it was all clean! lol and when I came out my sister who was with me told me about the lady having swine flu!!! they kept saying to her that they were gonna move her to A&E and they had a bed for her but obviously they where waiting for something!!!)

Anyway sorry about the long post!!!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Hi <3
My Baby Boy was born Dec 23rd <3

His name is Levi David and he was 9lbs 4oz and 22 inches long


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

hope you ladies dont mind me updating for ness..but saw on her fb this message. "After doing so well ness has gone to theatre as baby not arriving as planned:-( should be here in the next hour or so x"

that was 2 hrs ago via text!!! So little Ava must be here :) Just thought you'd like to know.

Hope all is well, girly! Still remember when we were TTC!!! xx


----------



## sammiwry

Ness just text Ness and Mark are over the moon to announce the arrival of Ava Lysia White at 4.51am this morning weighing 8lb 15 via an emergency c sect.


----------



## samantha.xo

Update from Emy this morning girlies - 'Had a bit of bloody show last night, slept okish. Think im getting mild contractions, painful tightenings. Like bh with a wave of period pain. Need mw to confirm but this is a new sensation so am hopeful!'

Congrats Ness! :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats Nessie! Wow big baby :) Can't wait to see her!!!


----------



## hopefully2

Ah congrats ness, glad it's all over andyour baby girl ishere. Great weight!
Hope u are feeling ok x

Congrats and labour dust to all our other mammies!


----------



## sammiwry

I can't wait to see pics either!!


----------



## hopefully2

Pic up on facebook girls of Ava, she is a little beauty x


----------



## Pixxie

Yay ness!!

How many dreamers are left now then? Cant be many more to go! Xx


----------



## Zana

Congrats to Ness!!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Yay congrats to Ness!!! :) finally little Ava is here :)
Hope they are both doing well. xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

She's gorgeous!


----------



## KellyC75

Many Congratulations Ness :baby::cloud9:


----------



## SEA34

Congrats to Ness, glad Ava is finally here x


----------



## calliebaby

congrats ness!!! i can't wait to see a pic! I am so happy for you!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Who's left now? Are the remaining ladies feelin ok (besides maybe a lil fed up?)


----------



## KellyC75

Has anyone heard from Mizzie? :shrug:

She is usually on here by now....Ohhh, wonder if her LO is on the way? :baby:


----------



## samantha.xo

KellyC75 said:


> Has anyone heard from Mizzie? :shrug:
> 
> She is usually on here by now....Ohhh, wonder if her LO is on the way? :baby:

Nope haven't heard from her! Fingers crossed somethings happened for her :D


----------



## Zana

nikki-lou25 said:


> Who's left now? Are the remaining ladies feelin ok (besides maybe a lil fed up?)


I'm still here :( I have a feeling my 2010 baby will be a 2011 baby.
Sweep later though - so hopefully something comes of this 2nd one.

Hahaha! Fed up is an understatement! Haven't cried yet today so it's looking good for me today :haha:

Hopefully Mizze is experiencing the real thing!


----------



## wishingforbub

i haven't got any text from Mizze, but hopefully her lo is on the way :)


----------



## mummyclo

YEY Congrats Ness!! Bet your glad its over! :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Waiting2bMommy said:


> Hi <3
> My Baby Boy was born Dec 23rd <3
> 
> His name is Levi David and he was 9lbs 4oz and 22 inches long

Same day as my wee women :happydance:



sammiwry said:


> Ness just text Ness and Mark are over the moon to announce the arrival of Ava Lysia White at 4.51am this morning weighing 8lb 15 via an emergency c sect.

Yay :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
You done really well hanging in for so long ness, im sure your over the moon :kiss:
Cant wait to hear from you and see a pic of Ava :thumbup:


----------



## Mizze

vetmom said:


> Sorry this update is so late (and long!), I`m sure all of you new mothers understand!
> 
> James Christopher made his way into this world at 11:23 on Dec 16. After our 41 week fetal assessment (ultrasound) we found out that he had no fluid left and was small for his gestational age (he stopped growing at 40 weeks). We needed to be induced right away....
> 
> I wish fast and safe deliveries for everyone else who is waiting.

Congratulations - im glad all was fine after a bit of a traumatic delivery. :thumbup:




Waiting2bMommy said:


> Hi <3
> My Baby Boy was born Dec 23rd <3
> 
> His name is Levi David and he was 9lbs 4oz and 22 inches long

Congratulations! :baby:



sammiwry said:


> Ness just text Ness and Mark are over the moon to announce the arrival of Ava Lysia White at 4.51am this morning weighing 8lb 15 via an emergency c sect.

:wohoo: :hugs: Yey!! Ness. 



KellyC75 said:


> Has anyone heard from Mizzie? :shrug:
> 
> She is usually on here by now....Ohhh, wonder if her LO is on the way? :baby:

Sadly Mizze just had a crappy night and has been lying around in bed. Just had lunch and now off to clean the kitchen. 

No news - no tightenings etc.:growlmad::nope:

Zana :hugs: you me and sam - still left - hopefully mummy1985 is in real labour, anyone else?? 

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

massive congrats ness! ava is gorgeous! xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

congrats to ness, she is beautiful!! xx

anyone heard from googily?


----------



## Zana

Back from the sweep - bad news :cry:

MW said cervix is still posterior but now she couldn't feel baby's head so it looks like he's not engaged anymore. Could be due to me being 'too narrow' because I'm tall (I didn't think 5ft 7in was tall tbh) and slim and he just can't pass through or could just be that he's decided to go for a wander for a bit! She also said she thinks I have lots of amniotic fluid and there will be a lot of wet professionals when my water breaks - polyhydramnius or something she called it. 

She didn't like how it all went so she called the hospital up while I was there (I think mainly because he was no longer engaged and what she thought was lots of fluid). Turns out I have to go to the consultant to get checked out tomorrow afternoon :( 

She said they may induce me if they feel contractions will force his head down - but it may take a few days and may not work and I'll end up going for a c-section, or, they may just perform a c-section as a first choice. Whether they will do all this tomorrow or make me wait til Saturday when I'm booked in, I don't know. I hope they don't make me wait!

Feel so deflated and abnormal right now :cry:

Hope everyone else whose babies are still due get an easier, worry free time than i've been getting over the past week or so.


----------



## lozzy21

I cant belive were on 66 babys when Niamh was number 18


----------



## YoungNImum

Zana said:


> Back from the sweep - bad news :cry:
> 
> MW said cervix is still posterior but now she couldn't feel baby's head so it looks like he's not engaged anymore. Could be due to me being 'too narrow' because I'm tall (I didn't think 5ft 7in was tall tbh) and slim and he just can't pass through or could just be that he's decided to go for a wander for a bit! She also said she thinks I have lots of amniotic fluid and there will be a lot of wet professionals when my water breaks - polyhydramnius or something she called it.
> 
> She didn't like how it all went so she called the hospital up while I was there (I think mainly because he was no longer engaged and what she thought was lots of fluid). Turns out I have to go to the consultant to get checked out tomorrow afternoon :(
> 
> She said they may induce me if they feel contractions will force his head down - but it may take a few days and may not work and I'll end up going for a c-section, or, they may just perform a c-section as a first choice. Whether they will do all this tomorrow or make me wait til Saturday when I'm booked in, I don't know. I hope they don't make me wait!
> 
> Feel so deflated and abnormal right now :cry:
> 
> Hope everyone else whose babies are still due get an easier, worry free time than i've been getting over the past week or so.

Aww dont worry to much you'll no more tomarrow just try and get a good nights sleep :hugs:


----------



## Zana

YoungNImum said:


> [
> Aww dont worry to much you'll no more tomarrow just try and get a good nights sleep :hugs:

Thanks :hugs: Been reading up on this Polyhdramnios on BnB (I thought better of googling it!) and it seems like all could be ok if that is indeed what I have. 
It dawned on me that she was having a guess because she couldn't know for sure that I had excess amniotic fluid unless I went for a scan to confirm it - could she?? Either way I'll know tomorrow what will be happening (even though tomorrow seems like a long way away) - hopefully they'll get me started tomorrow and not leave me until Saturday and I'll be a December Dreamer after all.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girls! Thank you for updating everyone Sammi and PeaceLoveBaby!

I'm sorry I haven't had time to read all the posts I've missed bust Congrats to all the new mommies and tons of labour dust to those still waiting!

Pretty traumatic delivery of Ava as you might have gathered from facebook but I'll do a birth story once I get home! It ended in an emergency section so
very sore and tired from a 31 hour labour :( 

Ava is safely here though so that's all that matters and I'm totally in love with her!!


----------



## Zana

Nessicle said:


> Hi girls! Thank you for updating everyone Sammi and PeaceLoveBaby!
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't had time to read all the posts I've missed bust Congrats to all the new mommies and tons of labour dust to those still waiting!
> 
> Pretty traumatic delivery of Ava as you might have gathered from facebook but I'll do a birth story once I get home! It ended in an emergency section so
> very sore and tired from a 31 hour labour :(
> 
> Ava is safely here though so that's all that matters and I'm totally in love with her!!

Glad all has ended well for you and Ava. Well done :D


----------



## cho

Big congarats to ness and of course all the other ladies, hope evryone had a lovely xmas and those with bubs enjoyed every minute of it, sorry i dont get on much these days but im thinking of you all :) labour dust to those still waiting and good luck

Ness Ava is beautiful and a cracking weight xxx


----------



## samantha.xo

Congrats Ness!


----------



## EmyDra

Well done Ness :) - Samantha text me to say Ava was here and I was all celebrating :happydance:.

My labour is on hold. Just having painful contractions now at irregular periods. Back in tonight for pessary number two to push me over the edge. I will be having lots of drugs after a brutal internal has given me much, much pain.

Think my baby is huge, I will be suprised if it's under like 8 and a half pounds or so. Biiiit scary, I am not reassured by the MWs story of 'we've delivered healthy 13lbs babies natrually' Nooo...don't want one that big :wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely to hear from you Ness....:hugs:

Congrats again & hope you heal quickly :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Zana said:


> Back from the sweep - bad news :cry:
> 
> MW said cervix is still posterior but now she couldn't feel baby's head so it looks like he's not engaged anymore. Could be due to me being 'too narrow' because I'm tall (I didn't think 5ft 7in was tall tbh) and slim and he just can't pass through or could just be that he's decided to go for a wander for a bit! She also said she thinks I have lots of amniotic fluid and there will be a lot of wet professionals when my water breaks - polyhydramnius or something she called it.
> 
> She didn't like how it all went so she called the hospital up while I was there (I think mainly because he was no longer engaged and what she thought was lots of fluid). Turns out I have to go to the consultant to get checked out tomorrow afternoon :(
> 
> She said they may induce me if they feel contractions will force his head down - but it may take a few days and may not work and I'll end up going for a c-section, or, they may just perform a c-section as a first choice. Whether they will do all this tomorrow or make me wait til Saturday when I'm booked in, I don't know. I hope they don't make me wait!
> 
> Feel so deflated and abnormal right now :cry:
> 
> Hope everyone else whose babies are still due get an easier, worry free time than i've been getting over the past week or so.

Oh hun! :hugs: lets hope they induce you tomorrow. Fx for you 



Nessicle said:


> Hi girls! Thank you for updating everyone Sammi and PeaceLoveBaby!
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't had time to read all the posts I've missed bust Congrats to all the new mommies and tons of labour dust to those still waiting!
> 
> Pretty traumatic delivery of Ava as you might have gathered from facebook but I'll do a birth story once I get home! It ended in an emergency section so
> very sore and tired from a 31 hour labour :(
> 
> Ava is safely here though so that's all that matters and I'm totally in love with her!!

Hey hon! Seems like you had a right time of it - Ava is a little sweetie. :hugs: and MASSIVE congratulations! 



EmyDra said:


> Well done Ness :) - Samantha text me to say Ava was here and I was all celebrating :happydance:.
> 
> My labour is on hold. Just having painful contractions now at irregular periods. Back in tonight for pessary number two to push me over the edge. I will be having lots of drugs after a brutal internal has given me much, much pain.
> 
> Think my baby is huge, I will be suprised if it's under like 8 and a half pounds or so. Biiiit scary, I am not reassured by the MWs story of 'we've delivered healthy 13lbs babies natrually' Nooo...don't want one that big :wacko:

Oh Emy - fx for you and pessary number 2 working. :hugs::hugs:

Went for long walk earlier - the only result seems to be groin strain!!! 

Anyone heard from Tierney? 

Mizze xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Ladies

Sorry I don't get on much at the moment. It's very busy looking after a newborn!! lol

Congrats Ness. Ava is beautiful.

Thinking of you Mizze - not too much longer I'm sure xxxx


----------



## spencerbear

zana, i had polyhydrammis in a previous pregnancy and everything was ok. But mw that delivered said she was paddling in water lol


----------



## Zana

spencerbear said:


> zana, i had polyhydrammis in a previous pregnancy and everything was ok. But mw that delivered said she was paddling in water lol

Thanks for saying that Spencerbear :hugs: Made me feel so much better. If you get chance could you tell me a bit more about what happened and how you got through it? Were you full term or overdue when you found out? Just wondering, as the MW just said I possibly have it and nothing else and would like to know more about it. Don't worry if you can't though - I have the consultant appt tomorrow.


----------



## xkirstyx

thinking of you mizze, hopefully not much longer hunny xxxxx :dust: xxxxxx


----------



## meeley

Well I had my little boy on 15th December, he was 38+5 when he was born as I was induced and weighed just over 7lbs , we nearly lost him the night he was born but he is a real fighter and pulled through and has just gone from strength to strength ever since, he is still currently in St Thomas in London but there is now talk of him being transferred to my local hospital soon to get his feeding sorted and then I can take him home!! 
 



Attached Files:







133_0770.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nut_Shake

Not long to go Mizze! I told ness i could feel it in my bones that she was on her way the day before she arrived! I reckon yours will be making an appearance within the next few days... :dust: xxxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

meeley said:


> Well I had my little boy on 15th December, he was 38+5 when he was born as I was induced and weighed just over 7lbs , we nearly lost him the night he was born but he is a real fighter and pulled through and has just gone from strength to strength ever since, he is still currently in St Thomas in London but there is now talk of him being transferred to my local hospital soon to get his feeding sorted and then I can take him home!!

Congrats meeley! And so glad to hear he's getting stronger by the day. Lots of love to you xxxx


----------



## xkirstyx

meeley said:


> Well I had my little boy on 15th December, he was 38+5 when he was born as I was induced and weighed just over 7lbs , we nearly lost him the night he was born but he is a real fighter and pulled through and has just gone from strength to strength ever since, he is still currently in St Thomas in London but there is now talk of him being transferred to my local hospital soon to get his feeding sorted and then I can take him home!!

congrats hunny sounds like you have a little fighter there! hopefully he will be home soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats Meeley! Glad to hear he's doing well now and fingers crossed it's not too much longer til he can come home


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aww meeley congratulations! He is gorgeous!!


----------



## Tierney

Hi everyone just to let u know I had my little girl on tuesday 28th at 8.02pm she weighed 8lbs 6.5 and is called Cobi

I managed to deliver on just gas and air but got a 3a tear and had to have a spinal block repair afterwards!

Still in hospital at the moment will do a full birth story once home x


----------



## Tierney

Congrats Ness and meeley x


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats tierney


----------



## KellyC75

Congratulations Meeley , hope you get your LO home soon :baby:

Congratulations Tierney :cloud9:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Congratulations tierney!!! Cobi is a cute name


----------



## Nut_Shake

Massive congrats tierney!! xx


----------



## samantha.xo

Updates from Emy today/yesterday: 

'Contractions now seem to have stopped...now it turns out ive developed a bad uti which is causing a lot of pain plus contispation ive had all day. Grr! ' and 'had my 2nd pessary. My midwife is lovely, internal was painless this time - thank goodness. Come on baby!'

And this morning - 

'That spine thing you mentioned - after 2 pessaries im still -3. They are gonna give me 1 more tonight, then either break over weekend or c-section. Uti is whats caused painful internal we think. It was very painful today too, i basically sceamed.'


----------



## Nut_Shake

samantha.xo said:


> Updates from Emy today/yesterday:
> 
> 'Contractions now seem to have stopped...now it turns out ive developed a bad uti which is causing a lot of pain plus contispation ive had all day. Grr! ' and 'had my 2nd pessary. My midwife is lovely, internal was painless this time - thank goodness. Come on baby!'
> 
> And this morning -
> 
> 'That spine thing you mentioned - after 2 pessaries im still -3. They are gonna give me 1 more tonight, then either break over weekend or c-section. Uti is whats caused painful internal we think. It was very painful today too, i basically sceamed.'

Oh bless, thinking of her lots xx


----------



## lozzy21

Bless her, so glad i dident need inducing in the end, sat about waiting would make m go nuts


----------



## xkirstyx

what a shame! hopefully baby will be here soon x


----------



## Mizze

meeley said:


> Well I had my little boy on 15th December, he was 38+5 when he was born as I was induced and weighed just over 7lbs , we nearly lost him the night he was born but he is a real fighter and pulled through and has just gone from strength to strength ever since, he is still currently in St Thomas in London but there is now talk of him being transferred to my local hospital soon to get his feeding sorted and then I can take him home!!

Oh honey - im sorry you all had such a tough time - so pleased that everything is getting better now. He is lovely. :hugs:



Nut_Shake said:


> Not long to go Mizze! I told ness i could feel it in my bones that she was on her way the day before she arrived! I reckon yours will be making an appearance within the next few days... :dust: xxxx

Thank you Nat! And to Kirsty and everyone else too. 



Tierney said:


> Hi everyone just to let u know I had my little girl on tuesday 28th at 8.02pm she weighed 8lbs 6.5 and is called Cobi
> 
> I managed to deliver on just gas and air but got a 3a tear and had to have a spinal block repair afterwards!
> 
> Still in hospital at the moment will do a full birth story once home x

Wooo! :wohoo: Congratulations Tierney. Ouch on the tear. 




samantha.xo said:


> Updates from Emy today/yesterday:
> 
> 'Contractions now seem to have stopped...now it turns out ive developed a bad uti which is causing a lot of pain plus contispation ive had all day. Grr! ' and 'had my 2nd pessary. My midwife is lovely, internal was painless this time - thank goodness. Come on baby!'
> 
> And this morning -
> 
> 'That spine thing you mentioned - after 2 pessaries im still -3. They are gonna give me 1 more tonight, then either break over weekend or c-section. Uti is whats caused painful internal we think. It was very painful today too, i basically sceamed.'




lozzy21 said:


> Bless her, so glad i dident need inducing in the end, sat about waiting would make m go nuts

Oh blimey - poor Emy!! She is really having a time of it. 

How are you Sam?

Lozzy - love the new avatar. 

Nothing doing again here - occasional tightenings of bump but not painful. 

Not a good day today in that im very tired. Seem to have given myself a groin strain - at least that is what it feel like - painful to walk. 

Bad dreams last night - 1 with DH being a terrible Dad and 1 with me being a terrible Mum - interrupted the little sleep I got. 

Hate this just sitting around waiting. :( 

Am betting I will be the last dreamer left! Oh well, back to the ball! 

So nice to see all the pics of the babies though! :happydance:

Mizze xx


----------



## alynn6758

Congrats Ness :)


----------



## GoogilyBear

Hello everyone :)

I would like to announce the birth of my baby girl, Imogen Sansome :)

Born on the 27th by emergency c-section weighing 7lb 3oz :)

Home now thankfully :) will post a birth story asap :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Massive congratualtions to tierney, meeley, maybe_baby and googily :wohoo:

Wondered where you had gone googily :yipee:


----------



## Xaviersmom

Congrats ladies!!! Who is left?


----------



## ducky1502

Awwww I love hearing about all the new babies :) congrats to you all. Enjoy being mummies :cloud9:


----------



## xkirstyx

congrats googily :D xxxxxxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Is it mizzes turn now?


----------



## GoogilyBear

My Little Immybear lol :)

Imogen Sansome :) x

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1357.snc4/162993_1763778815140_1259195065_3853832_3655212_n.jpg


----------



## nikki-lou25

Awww gorgeous!! Congratulations!!! I love the sleepsuit too!


----------



## ducky1502

I love that sleepsuit too


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girls! Hope everyone is ok and Congrats to all the new mommies!! 

Still in hospital and feeling rotten! Had first part of my transfusion tonight rest will follow in the morning! 

My legs and feet are even bigger than what they were brfore if you can believe that?! I can hardly move them and have to squat to pee! 

Ava is so gorgeous and sweet but having trouble bf'ing her as she wants to be latched on constantly just for pacifying sake! I've spent 6 hours tonight with her either screaming horrendously or being latched on and me being unable to move. She's the same all day and night and I'm very tired and my milk hasn't even come in yet. My nipples are bleeding and she bites down when she latches on so not sure if I'm going to continue bf'ing - feel like I'm failing her but there's no respite! 

The mw's have had to take her to settle her tonight so I can get some rest! Hoping we can go home tomorrow though! Xx


----------



## ducky1502

Ness i know how you feel nipple wise. Mine bled n were so sore i just cried. If u can just kerp at it til ur milk comes in it will be soooooo much easier. I didnt make it to then because oliver stipped latchong n got poorly :( but dont let anyone make u feel guilty if u feel formula is best.

I never suffered from swelling but after birth my feet swelled up for a few days so i cant imagine how bad ur swelling must be. 

You will be feeling so much better before u know it hun. All the pain ur in will be forgotten soon. After my million stitches going to the toilet became a mission n it hurt so badly but so long as u keep up on ur pain killers it will take the edge off.

Make the most of n enjoy any rest u can get! Xx


----------



## calliebaby

Ness- try lanolin for relief from the nipple pain. it helps soothe them. once your milk comes in, they will heal. i can't wait to see a picture!!!
My boy uses me like a soothie at night. we are their best source for comfort.


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you girls :hugs: I'm gonna wait til my milk comes in and see what happens then - she just bites down so hard with her gums which is what's making them bleed and sore :( but least if I try to feed her when my milk comes in I'll feel like I've given it a good shot brfore formula! 

Ducky could you upload a few piccies on here if Ava for me if you have chance from facebook?? Not sure when I'll be outta this joint lolm!

Hope you're both ok?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ooh ness it sounds like you're havin a rough time! Hope u recover quickly! Bf'in is hard goin anyway sober doin well stuckin it out


----------



## calliebaby

Also , Ness, if you do the "football hold" make sure that her chin is level with your breast and not too up or down. Hold her by her back and not her neck. It should feel like a tugging, not a pinching. 
I had to see a lactation consultant before I got it down and it stopped hurting. I was just doing it wrong. Breastfeeding is not as easy as it seems it should be.


----------



## Nessicle

Lol I'm having a right shitty time Nikki :) 

Callie I have her laying across me as I've still got drips etc coming out everywhere but Mw said she's latched on perfect and the soreness is just from her 'biting' down

I've tried to put her down 3 times she's been latched on each nipple alternating since 3am - now 4.30am....

Think I'm gonna go to bottle dont think bf ing is fir me!


----------



## Tanikit

Ness congrats on your baby girl. You shouldn't be in pain from her biting down - she shouldn't really be biting down if she is properly latched as she should then be sucking correctly - is there a proper lactation consultant you could see if you want to carry on as they often have great solutions - another option is to move to a nipple shield that will stop the pain - it can be a mission to get off of one, but it is perfectly doable and can make things in the early days so much easier (and especially when the milk comes in which can be painful by itself)


----------



## calliebaby

i used the nipple shield to start with and he is now latching without it. my baby has been attached to my boob for 2.5 hours now. i feel your pain. lol
he uses me like a soothie at night to fall asleep.


----------



## WILSMUM

when u said transfusion hun did u mean blood transfusion? did u lose a lot of blood?

i lost a lot and was very close to needing a transfusion and the mw said to me that the loss of blood can cause u to not produce much milk.
after struggling with bf for 4 months with Wil it sounds to me like shes not getting enough from u and shes crying/unsettled cause shes hungry.


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah I lost a litre Anouska and my count is 7.3 I've had 1 bag last night and just having the other now


----------



## Mizze

GoogilyBear said:


> Hello everyone :)
> 
> I would like to announce the birth of my baby girl, Imogen Sansome :)
> 
> Born on the 27th by emergency c-section weighing 7lb 3oz :)
> 
> Home now thankfully :) will post a birth story asap :)

:wohoo: bumpy turned pink! I was wondering. Congratulations! - Saw the pic - she is a cutie :happydance:



nikki-lou25 said:


> Is it mizzes turn now?

YES It Bloody well is - would somebody tell my baby PLEASE!! 



Nessicle said:


> Yeah I lost a litre Anouska and my count is 7.3 I've had 1 bag last night and just having the other now

Oooh Ness, you poor thing. Hang on in there sweetie you are doing great. Def get the nipple shields on!! 

No news here AGAIN!!! Unless I get the worlds speediest birth my Dreamer will be a Jellybean. But well - what can I do! 

Midwife coming tomorrow for my first sweep. Hope its favourable! 

Me and Sam Emy and Zana left unless ive missed something in the 40 weeks thread.

Mizze


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> Yeah I lost a litre Anouska and my count is 7.3 I've had 1 bag last night and just having the other now

thats how much i lost as well - can't remember what my coount was but i felt pale and dizzy for days! almost passed out leaving hosp the day after having here but if i'd let on how ropey i felt they wouldn't have let me go home!


----------



## mummyclo

:hugs: Ness! 
Breastfeeding is very hard work...funny no one tells you this before!
I have yet to come across someone who just did it and had no problems..so don't feel bad.
Hope eveyone and their bubs are ok xx


----------



## lozzy21

mummyclo said:


> :hugs: Ness!
> Breastfeeding is very hard work...funny no one tells you this before!
> I have yet to come across someone who just did it and had no problems..so don't feel bad.
> Hope eveyone and their bubs are ok xx

If they told us it before a lot of people wouldent have tryed.

Ness if you want to do it for a few more days give the shields a go, the hospital should have some if you ask.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Ness have they helped you to hand express colostrum to feed Ava with a syringe at all? I had to do that with Ivy to get her blood sugar up and it gave my nipples a break and settled her because she got a nice full tummy.

I had cracked bleeding nipples at first but as soon as milk came in was ok.

If FF is best for you right now though then there is no reason to feel bad at all :hugs:


----------



## Zana

Mizze said:


> No news here AGAIN!!! Unless I get the worlds speediest birth my Dreamer will be a Jellybean. But well - what can I do!
> 
> Midwife coming tomorrow for my first sweep. Hope its favourable!
> 
> Me and Sam Emy and Zana left unless ive missed something in the 40 weeks thread.
> 
> Mizze

Still waiting Mizze. Had my 2nd Pessary and pains are regular and painful now. So hopefully something will happen soon. They say baby's head is right down and my cervix is softer but still posterior so hopefully this pessary will work on my cervix like the 1st one worked on helping to push the baby down. 

Hope your sweep works tomorrow and your baby is with you soon. Keep us informed. 

Have you heard from Emy? I wonder how her induction went. 
Haven't heard from Sam either after she lost her plug. 

Hope you feel better soon Ness. 

Congrats to everyone who have had their babies too.


----------



## Mizze

Zana - I saw you had the first pessary - hopefully the second will really kick things off for you

FX for Sam and im hoping no news from Emy means she is in proper labour or is done and besotted with her LO! :) Cant wait!! 

I even had people at the butchers commiserating with me this morning! :rofl: Bless em! 

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

aw mizze poor you hunny! hopefully baby wont keep u waiting much longer xxxxx


----------



## Mizze

Thanks it feels like ages but I think that is because so many have had their babies and there are so few of us left. 

Feel like I will be pregnant forever! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Xaviersmom

Awww Mizze :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

Come oooon mizzes baby.... Time for u to come say hello!


----------



## ducky1502

Sorry Ness only just read back and saw your post about me putting pics of Ava on here.... So sorry it's a bit late but here are a few pics of gorgeous lil Ava :)
 



Attached Files:







ava1.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 24









ava2.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 23









ava3.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## mrsbling

Congratulations Ness :) ......you got your December Dreamer :wohoo:

Hope you are both doing well, and are home soon x


----------



## mrsbling

ooh Congratulations to tierney and googily too :) x

Mizzie I am sure its your turn tonight - what a New Years present that would be ;) x


----------



## ducky1502

I wonder if we will have any babies born close to midnight or mummies in labour in 2010 and 2011!!!


----------



## calliebaby

ducky1502 said:


> Sorry Ness only just read back and saw your post about me putting pics of Ava on here.... So sorry it's a bit late but here are a few pics of gorgeous lil Ava :)

Wow!!! look at all that hair!!! Good job momma!!!:happydance:


----------



## samantha.xo

Ergh I wish the midwife never said it looks like you could go into labour tonight, I can't stop thinking every twinge is going to turn into a contraction!!! 

My cervix is favourable, and I'm still losing plug, 2cm dilated, and had a sweep earlier today but no contractions - had a few painful/uncomfortable BHs but nothing now :( Midwife got my hopes up :cry:


----------



## Mizze

Aw Sam :hugs: Its a bugger of a NYE isnt it - just sitting and waiting for SOMETHING to happen. Nothing is happening here. Really I should stop worrying about it and just wait for the mw visit and sweep tomorrow and hope I have a favourable cervix. 

Thanks for everyone's good wishes. :kiss:

Lovely piccies of Ava!! Little cutie

Mizze xx


----------



## KellyC75

GoogilyBear said:


> Hello everyone :)
> 
> I would like to announce the birth of my baby girl, Imogen Sansome :)
> 
> Born on the 27th by emergency c-section weighing 7lb 3oz :)
> 
> Home now thankfully :) will post a birth story asap :)

:cloud9:Many Congratulations :happydance:




Nessicle said:


> Hi girls! Hope everyone is ok and Congrats to all the new mommies!!
> 
> Still in hospital and feeling rotten! Had first part of my transfusion tonight rest will follow in the morning!
> 
> My legs and feet are even bigger than what they were brfore if you can believe that?! I can hardly move them and have to squat to pee!
> 
> Ava is so gorgeous and sweet but having trouble bf'ing her as she wants to be latched on constantly just for pacifying sake! I've spent 6 hours tonight with her either screaming horrendously or being latched on and me being unable to move. She's the same all day and night and I'm very tired and my milk hasn't even come in yet. My nipples are bleeding and she bites down when she latches on so not sure if I'm going to continue bf'ing - feel like I'm failing her but there's no respite!
> 
> The mw's have had to take her to settle her tonight so I can get some rest! Hoping we can go home tomorrow though! Xx

Bless you Ness....:hugs: 

I had terrible swelling after my LO was born, it settles after a week & you will feel so good having your ankles back :kiss:

Defo get the Lansinoh cream, its not cheap, but its soooo good & worth the money :thumbup:

Im sure you'll start feeling much better once your home in your own enviroment & your OH can look after you :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck to Mizzie & Samantha & all those that are waiting for their LO's to arrive :baby:


----------



## KellyC75

My 'little' Boy turned 18 today! :happydance:

Its true what they say....Time really does fly :dohh:


----------



## xkirstyx

happy 18th to ur boy kelly! xxx


----------



## samantha.xo

Mizze said:


> Aw Sam :hugs: Its a bugger of a NYE isnt it - just sitting and waiting for SOMETHING to happen. Nothing is happening here. Really I should stop worrying about it and just wait for the mw visit and sweep tomorrow and hope I have a favourable cervix.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's good wishes. :kiss:
> 
> Lovely piccies of Ava!! Little cutie
> 
> Mizze xx

I hope you have a favourable cervix too :hugs: it's not nice waiting around for baby now is it, especially when everyones having their babies. I think we're the last ones now aren't we? I mean Zana is definitely having her LO & Emy as well. We're going to be Jellybeans! I think I'll stay with all the December girlies though (if you'll keep me :haha:) since it's you guys that I have shared this great experience with :) 

I really don't know what a contraction is gonna feel like...I think I'm anticipating it so much I'll miss it :haha: 

Ohh Mizzie, baby has changed station, she said that it wasn't -3 anymore, but she never told me what it was :shrug: not in my notes either. It just says, 'cervix almost central, thinning, fully effaced, 2cm dilated, favourable cervix' hmmm :cry: please come today baby!


----------



## ducky1502

Awww kelly how lovely. Im already wondering where 3wks have gone!


----------



## mrsbling

ducky1502 said:


> Awww kelly how lovely. Im already wondering where 3wks have gone!

I know how you feel......and Eloise is only a month old!!! 

OMG Kelly 18 ...... bet you cant believe it can you. But you have the best of both worlds with a new LO and another baby who is growing up :)


----------



## mrsbling

samantha.xo said:


> Ergh I wish the midwife never said it looks like you could go into labour tonight, I can't stop thinking every twinge is going to turn into a contraction!!!
> 
> My cervix is favourable, and I'm still losing plug, 2cm dilated, and had a sweep earlier today but no contractions - had a few painful/uncomfortable BHs but nothing now :( Midwife got my hopes up :cry:

Iam sure your LO will be here before you know it..... may even be seeing the New Year in with you ;) x


----------



## calliebaby

Once I was fully effaced, I went from 4cm to 10cm within a couple of hours. It is sounding good for you!!!
BTW, a contraction feels like a strong menstrual cramp that lasts about a minute and eases up.:thumbup:


----------



## samantha.xo

I've been getting some tightenings in the last 45mins or so, but nothing painful :shrug: do they start off slow and not too painful?


----------



## KellyC75

samantha.xo said:


> I've been getting some tightenings in the last 45mins or so, but nothing painful :shrug: do they start off slow and not too painful?


Yes, they do & then they gradually start coming more often & more painfully 

Good luck :flower:


----------



## GoogilyBear

Evening ladies :)

Hope everyone is okay :) Congrats to any new mummies too :)

Immy is a right little character lol, she likes to smile then fart in the arms of the person thats holding her, its soo cute and so funny XD

just going to start my birth story and get a few more pictures up :)

B'feeding + me = sadly a no go, will be in my birthstory as to why etc :)


----------



## samantha.xo

Update from Emy - 

'Baby boy Silas Raymond Rumsey born. 3.19pm Weighing 9lbs14oz. Normal vaginal delivery. Wow ' 

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Congrats to Emy!!! I bet he is gorgeous!


----------



## YoungNImum

well done Ness, and googily, Ava looks beautiful!

Mizzie i honestly did think me n you where gonna be having 2011 babies, Hopefully you wont be waiting much longer.


----------



## YoungNImum

Yay congrats to emy aswell!


----------



## YoungNImum

For the new mummies

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting/494082-december-dreamers-2010-mummies-keep-touch.html


----------



## xkirstyx

congrats emy! xxxxx


----------



## hopefully2

Big congrats emy x


----------



## Zana

Big congrats Emy, Googlie and also wanababa! Sorry if I missed anyone but congrats to you to!

I finally made it as a Dec dreamer! After 2 pessaries 2 paracetomol and what felt like tonnes of gas and air, my little boy was born on Dec 31st weighing in at 7lb 13oz. Love him to bits. 
:dust: epecially for Sam and Mizze and all of you who are due very soon. 
xxx


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations Zana, Emy and googli, also to anyone i missed

Happy New Year to all of you :hugs:

Come on mizzes baby, cant wait to meet you x x


----------



## samantha.xo

I'm still here :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## Mizze

samantha.xo said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Aw Sam :hugs: Its a bugger of a NYE isnt it - just sitting and waiting for SOMETHING to happen. Nothing is happening here. Really I should stop worrying about it and just wait for the mw visit and sweep tomorrow and hope I have a favourable cervix.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's good wishes. :kiss:
> 
> Lovely piccies of Ava!! Little cutie
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> I hope you have a favourable cervix too :hugs: it's not nice waiting around for baby now is it, especially when everyones having their babies. I think we're the last ones now aren't we? I mean Zana is definitely having her LO & Emy as well. We're going to be Jellybeans! I think I'll stay with all the December girlies though (if you'll keep me :haha:) since it's you guys that I have shared this great experience with :)
> 
> I really don't know what a contraction is gonna feel like...I think I'm anticipating it so much I'll miss it :haha:
> 
> Ohh Mizzie, baby has changed station, she said that it wasn't -3 anymore, but she never told me what it was :shrug: not in my notes either. It just says, 'cervix almost central, thinning, fully effaced, 2cm dilated, favourable cervix' hmmm :cry: please come today baby!Click to expand...




samantha.xo said:


> I'm still here :hissy: :hissy:

IM STILL HERE TOO - It really is just you and me now kiddo! So its a race to the finish line between us - :rofl: have to say you sound a much better bet than me.

Just had my sweep - cervix soft but closed. Notes read - Cx soft, ceph-2 (which corresponds to the 3/5 engaged note!) review tuesday 4th thats it! 

- Dont think either me or MW beleive this sweep will do anything. No signs of bloody labour at all!!! 

So pleased for all the new December Mummies - Emy, Zana, wantababa etc. 

Officially a Jellybean now. and unless she gets a serious move on not one with a 1.1.11 birthdate either 

WANT MY BABY - NOW!!!!! :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: 

Mizze x :(


----------



## samantha.xo

Mizze said:


> samantha.xo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> Aw Sam :hugs: Its a bugger of a NYE isnt it - just sitting and waiting for SOMETHING to happen. Nothing is happening here. Really I should stop worrying about it and just wait for the mw visit and sweep tomorrow and hope I have a favourable cervix.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's good wishes. :kiss:
> 
> Lovely piccies of Ava!! Little cutie
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> I hope you have a favourable cervix too :hugs: it's not nice waiting around for baby now is it, especially when everyones having their babies. I think we're the last ones now aren't we? I mean Zana is definitely having her LO & Emy as well. We're going to be Jellybeans! I think I'll stay with all the December girlies though (if you'll keep me :haha:) since it's you guys that I have shared this great experience with :)
> 
> I really don't know what a contraction is gonna feel like...I think I'm anticipating it so much I'll miss it :haha:
> 
> Ohh Mizzie, baby has changed station, she said that it wasn't -3 anymore, but she never told me what it was :shrug: not in my notes either. It just says, 'cervix almost central, thinning, fully effaced, 2cm dilated, favourable cervix' hmmm :cry: please come today baby!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samantha.xo said:
> 
> 
> I'm still here :hissy: :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> IM STILL HERE TOO - It really is just you and me now kiddo! So its a race to the finish line between us - :rofl: have to say you sound a much better bet than me.
> 
> Just had my sweep - cervix soft but closed. Notes read - Cx soft, ceph-2 (which corresponds to the 3/5 engaged note!) review tuesday 4th thats it!
> 
> - Dont think either me or MW beleive this sweep will do anything. No signs of bloody labour at all!!!
> 
> So pleased for all the new December Mummies - Emy, Zana, wantababa etc.
> 
> Officially a Jellybean now. and unless she gets a serious move on not one with a 1.1.11 birthdate either
> 
> WANT MY BABY - NOW!!!!! :hissy: :hissy: :hissy:
> 
> Mizze x :(Click to expand...

:hissy: :hissy: :hissy: :hugs: :hugs: :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## KellyC75

Bless you Samantha & Mizzie :hugs:

You'll have your LOs here soon :baby::baby:


----------



## ducky1502

They will honestly be here before you know it and then all of this will be forgotten I promise. Doesn't make things any better now I know lol.


----------



## sammiwry

Mizze and sam I was hoping to come on and see babies had been born, hopefully they don't keep you waiting much longer! As I said to ness perhaps they've got the wrong idea and thought it's a race to see who can be born last?


----------



## Mizze

Lol Sammi - I think that might be it!

Ducky - loving the new avatar pic -so cute. 

Well I have had no reaction to the sweep - not a cramp in sight. 

Ah well, Tuesday seems to be the next big day.... 

Mizze xx


----------



## xkirstyx

massive hugs to mizze and sam! :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## samantha.xo

Mizzie! I found some more overdue December ladies on my 'overdue moan' thread! We are not alone, there are others of our kind :haha:


----------



## SEA34

Quick update from me, Eleanor was born at 6.25am on 30/12 6 12 and half oz, quick labour but 3rd degree tear :(, we were home for New Year though :)

Hope its not long for you overdue ladies to wait for now x


----------



## YoungNImum

Sam n mizzie fx for you both, im sure you cant wait to meet you lo's, cant be much longer now xx


----------



## Mincholada

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!!!!!! sorry i haven't been on here. was only looking into the breastfeeding and postnatal support threads. my alabama mum (former host mum) had spontaneously decided to fly down here and stayed with me from 26/12 to 31/12 which was a blessing. LO's FOB has also been by the last couple of afternoons, which helps a little, but is not putting me into a good emotional situation. unfortunately i do still have some feelings for him (despite all the bad he did grrr) and looking at my beautiful girl that does have some of his looks and then seeing him cuddling her and being nice to her, but not having anyone to cuddle ME hurts :( he stayed until i asked him to leave at 9 PM on new year's eve and when he kissed her goodbye (she was in my arms), he also gave me a hug and then i just started crying.... considering that i haven't cried for a while - not even after birth, i guess it was my hormones finally having their way. oh well, it'll all be good! me and elaine just slept through new year's and today was better again and i just had me my first beer since pre-pregnancy! whoop! :)

fingers crossed for you last dreamers!!! go mizze and sam!!!!!!


----------



## samantha.xo

Think I'm having contractions! If they aren't contractions then I dont know what they are! I went to bed feeling ok, was having a few BHs and cramps but it was just the normal stuff. Then I woke up during the night with something painful happening but I kind of ignored it and went back to sleep and then I've woken up about an hour ago unable to ignore much longer! Started timing it all and they seem to range from 6 or 7 minutes apart and last anywhere between 45 seconds to 1 minute! I have no idea what I'm supposed to do now lol :shrug:


----------



## spencerbear

Really hope this is it for you Sam x


----------



## Nessicle

Ducky thanks for uploading the pics of Ava! 

Sam I hope your labour is staring! Mizze my cervix wasn't very favourable on my second sweep and I felt great on Monday night accepted the fact she wasn't coming before I'd need inducing but my waters went spontaneously which I really didn't expect so don't underestimate your body - I know it's easier said than done (especially coming from me lol) I don't think you'll have long to wait :hugs: 

I decided to stick with bottle feeding as it works better for Ava and us - she's taking 30ml formula approximately every 3 hours it's a pain making up bottles and sterilising them all the time but as long as Ava is happy I don't mind at all. She's like a different baby compared to when I was trying to bf! My nipples still haven't healed yet after two days not bf'ing and still bleed!


----------



## samantha.xo

Not sure when I should ring labour ward? They are painful, but I might just be a wuss. Can't talk to anyone while I'm having one, they're pretty much between 6-8 minutes now, but occasionally I'll get a couple of small ones in between or I'll have a longer gap :shrug: I can breathe through them, but like I said, pretty painful :dohh:


----------



## lozzy21

Ness, i cant belive they let you home with her taking so little formula, they wouldent let us home till she was taking 90ml every 4 hours.

Sam they say they need to be coming every 3-4 mins for 30 mins or if you cant cope with the pain anymore. Stay at home as long as you can cos its bloody boring in hospital.


----------



## samantha.xo

lozzy21 said:


> Ness, i cant belive they let you home with her taking so little formula, they wouldent let us home till she was taking 90ml every 4 hours.
> 
> Sam they say they need to be coming every 3-4 mins for 30 mins or if you cant cope with the pain anymore. Stay at home as long as you can cos its bloody boring in hospital.

I'm already 2cm dilated so do you think it'd be best to just give them a call and see what they say?


----------



## lozzy21

samantha.xo said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Ness, i cant belive they let you home with her taking so little formula, they wouldent let us home till she was taking 90ml every 4 hours.
> 
> Sam they say they need to be coming every 3-4 mins for 30 mins or if you cant cope with the pain anymore. Stay at home as long as you can cos its bloody boring in hospital.
> 
> I'm already 2cm dilated so do you think it'd be best to just give them a call and see what they say?Click to expand...

Ringing wont do any harm but if you go in too early they will just send you home.


----------



## Mizze

samantha.xo said:


> Think I'm having contractions! If they aren't contractions then I dont know what they are! I went to bed feeling ok, was having a few BHs and cramps but it was just the normal stuff. Then I woke up during the night with something painful happening but I kind of ignored it and went back to sleep and then I've woken up about an hour ago unable to ignore much longer! Started timing it all and they seem to range from 6 or 7 minutes apart and last anywhere between 45 seconds to 1 minute! I have no idea what I'm supposed to do now lol :shrug:

:wohoo: Sam - go baby Sam!! 

Ring the ward hun and see what they say - its reasurrance if nothing else. 


What can I say - still here, still preggers, still no signs of labour! Resigned now till Tuesday at the earliest. 

Mizze xx


----------



## samantha.xo

:shrug: I went for a walk around the block and they seem to have stopped/slowed down :wacko: I thought walking was supposed to make them more regular etc? I've had two at 10 minutes apart now :shrug:


----------



## lozzy21

If there just starting off they might be irregular for a while. Labour is all controled by hormones and chemicals, if you can try to stay relaxed and calm because adrenalin slows labour down. If walking hasent worked try having a bath or a shower and a lie down.


----------



## Mizze

Dunno hon - just keep your eye out on them.

Off now to family lunch

FX will be thinking of you

Mizzex


----------



## YoungNImum

gd luck sam, youll no when u need to ring the hospital, when you can do nothig but moan an groan, i couldnt do nothing but howl at 8cm luckly i went up when i did as Eva was born hour n half after findin out i was 8cm.


----------



## samantha.xo

Managed to sleep for a few hours - broken sleep but sleep none the less. Am going to start timing them again :thumbup: they really dont feel like period pains for me :shrug: when try happen it feels like a really horrible cramp squeezing my lower abdo, really sharp and intense. Nothing like the period ache people describe that intensifies etc :shrug: Anyway, time time time. Please be regular!


----------



## mrsbling

Oooh good luck Sam - Hpefully we will be reading 71 babies born in the morning ;)

My contractions didnt feel like period pains, they felt like squezzing too - but I was induced so not sure if that makes any difference???


Come on Baby Mizzie - we are waiting for you to make your appearance too :) x


----------



## Mizze

Sam - hope its the real deal for you. Im sure contractions feel different for different women. 

Come on baby Sam! 

Baby Mizze is obviously a lazy little madam who has already decided she isnt listening to her Mummy and Daddy! :D

You know there is still a part of me which is convinced she isnt ever actually coming out.....

Mizze x


----------



## lozzy21

YoungNImum said:


> gd luck sam, youll no when u need to ring the hospital, when you can do nothig but moan an groan, i couldnt do nothing but howl at 8cm luckly i went up when i did as Eva was born hour n half after findin out i was 8cm.

That dident happen for me, even with the pitocin drip i could breath through them but i dident have any propper contractions till i was 9cm lol.


----------



## Zana

Yay! Come on Sam! Hope this is it for you


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck Samantha :thumbup:


----------



## YoungNImum

samantha.xo said:


> Managed to sleep for a few hours - broken sleep but sleep none the less. Am going to start timing them again :thumbup: they really dont feel like period pains for me :shrug: when try happen it feels like a really horrible cramp squeezing my lower abdo, really sharp and intense. Nothing like the period ache people describe that intensifies etc :shrug: Anyway, time time time. Please be regular!

Good luck :hugs: Squeezing is a good word to describe it :thumbup:



lozzy21 said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> gd luck sam, youll no when u need to ring the hospital, when you can do nothig but moan an groan, i couldnt do nothing but howl at 8cm luckly i went up when i did as Eva was born hour n half after findin out i was 8cm.
> 
> That dident happen for me, even with the pitocin drip i could breath through them but i dident have any propper contractions till i was 9cm lol.Click to expand...

I wish i didnt have contractions till 9cm i crying but there was no tears :shrug: I just kept thinking come on i wont to find out what my baby is but i just wish everything would hurry up. Glad i hung in till i did tho i think if id went up sooner an gotten the gasnair my body would have been used to it.


----------



## samantha.xo

Im at hospital! 3-4cm!!!! I think they're keeping me in defo! Epidural is on the cards me thinks, she said she'll prepare it when they make me move rooms lol. This is so painful. I havent had any pain relief as of yet though so i might get past on g&a yet lol. Yay! Will update soon :hugs:


----------



## Zana

That's excellent Sam. If ithey hadn't left it too late I wud have had epidural - they discovere I was in labour at 6cm even tho I had told them much earlier and by the time I had walked to the delivery suite - was 9cm within 5 minutes! So if you feel like you need it, take it and if you can walk around with your gas and air tank do it! Well done. Keep going. Baby 2nite hopefully woohoo!!
Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

Woo congrats Sam! Hope you don't have too long to wait to meet your lo!


----------



## calliebaby

So exciting!!!:happydance:


----------



## Tierney

Good luck sam x

I'm struggling to find time to get on here now with cobi taking all my time but she is so worth it 

I never knew breastfeeding was going to be this hard but just discovered nipple shields so hoping its guna get easier now

Hope baby mizze is along soon x


----------



## ducky1502

Hope ur bubs is here by now sam :)


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon all.

Oooh with any luck Samantha had her baby already. Fx 

Baby Mizze has definately decided to be last to this party - bloody typical that is - my family have a history or earlish or on time babies but NOOOOOO Her majesty has decided not to follow the trend..... Bah!

2nd sweep booked for tomorrow somepoint (will know when I ring surgery in the morning) 

I am extremely lucky that im not in too much discomfort but nothing is budging her or even apparently having hte slightest effect! 

41 weeks today! 

Mizze xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh mizze how are you?? still no baby ?? :) your LO is a jellybean for sure hehe :)
Hope she comes soon hun xx you must be so impatient now and so excited too !!


----------



## Mizze

Awwww your avatar is sooo cute - how fab!

Yep still here, still pregnant no signs of anythinf 

Sweep no 2 tomorrow.

Am VERY lucky im not in too much discomfort to be honest - im trying to see the good side and be happy she wont have to share her birthday with Christmas celebrations but really baby enough is enough 

COME OUT NOW!! :) 

Oh and the heartburn is worse than ever -had an awful night last night! :(

Mizze xx


----------



## samantha.xo

Baby Charlie Frederick Osborne born 03.01.11 6:40am, weighing 6lb 15oz! Laboured with just g&a and pethadine, progressed to 9cm in virtually no time but the pushing stage lasted almost 3 hours, so had to have a drip to make contractions last longer and in the end had to have an epiostomy! He was a good boy, had perfect heartbeat through the whole thing and never got distressed once, abd had a good old cry when he came out. Hes doing well, his body temperature is a bit cold and breastfeeding is hard sometimes, but we are managing! Will write a birth story soon, am hoping to go home tomorrow, which shouldnt be a problem. Will update with pics soon as well!

Come
On 
Baby
Mizzie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Come on!!!!


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations on charlie, sam x

Come on baby mizze, your officially last now, so anytime now is good for mummy x x


----------



## KellyC75

Many Congratulations Sam :baby::cloud9:

Now all we need is baby Mizzie :thumbup: I predict they will arrive in the next 3 days :baby:


----------



## Mizze

samantha.xo said:


> Baby Charlie Frederick Osborne born 03.01.11 6:40am, weighing 6lb 15oz! Laboured with just g&a and pethadine, progressed to 9cm in virtually no time but the pushing stage lasted almost 3 hours, so had to have a drip to make contractions last longer and in the end had to have an epiostomy! He was a good boy, had perfect heartbeat through the whole thing and never got distressed once, abd had a good old cry when he came out. Hes doing well, his body temperature is a bit cold and breastfeeding is hard sometimes, but we are managing! Will write a birth story soon, am hoping to go home tomorrow, which shouldnt be a problem. Will update with pics soon as well!
> 
> Come
> On
> Baby
> Mizzie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Come on!!!!

Wayhay!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations Samantha and Charlie!! 

Right Baby - you made it till last so *COME ON OUT NOW!!*

Please....

Mizze xx


----------



## mrsbling

Congratulations Sam on baby Charlie x

Come on now baby Mizzie, its your turn now ;)


----------



## LuckyStarr

Congrats Sam xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Congrats sam!!


----------



## Nessicle

Lozzy i got no help with BF and certainly n advice or help with FF! I was just left to get on with it. When i asked whether she should be taking more than 2o-30ml Formula they said they didn't want babies taking too much at this young age :shrug:

Mizze I was 11 days overdue so feel your pain it bloody sucks being that overdue! Hope the sweep helps xx

Congrats Samantha!!!xx


----------



## Mizze

Morning all

Arrrgh just rung surgery - no appts for midwife left (this was the very earliest I could ring) which means I will get my sweep but not until mw is finished at the surgery - so late the afternoon. 

Boo I was hoping to jump in this morning. 

Had some very mild period type pains last night - not many just enough to go hmmmmm but nothing since. :( 

8 days over now. 

Ness its bloody awful you werent given help with feeding - if they want us to BF then they need to have people there to show us how at the most critical time!! 

Did you get a bestbeginnings CD - Ive been watching mine like an instruction manual! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze I didn't hav my sweep til afternoon so don't worry! 

I have the cd but it's not the same as being shown and encouraged. Ava has a good latch and that as far as they're concerned is all it takes! Then soon as I switched yo formula they just left me alone x


----------



## Mizze

Oooh thats rubbish!! 

I mean they tell us its best, go on and on about it and then dont give us help when we struggle (which most of us will do)- my sister who is really pro-breast- said the ONLY thing that kept her going through the first 2 weeks was the thought of not having to get up and make formual through the night - that and the fact they were living on a knife edge financially and really couldnt have afforded the formula milk. If you want to do it again and I think you mentioned that, why not try the one2one help they offer here. I think there is a sticky in the bf forums for you to get in contact with a bf mum to get support. 

Have spoken to the mwife and she is coming after surgery to do sweep. No sweep till at least 4pm

Off to wake up DH and demand :sex: :)

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Ness thats discusting about the lack of help. For Ava's weight she should be taking 3oz, (i only know because Niamh weighed the same and the nurses in special care worked out how much) She probably wont take that much buts its an idea of what you should be aiming for


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats Samantha! :)


----------



## samantha.xo

Thanks for all the congrats ladies :hugs:

Good luck with your sweep Mizzie, i hope she gives you some good news and baby decides to make an appearence! 

Still in the hospital, debating whether or not to go home tonight. Had a rough night last night, have been absolutly exhausted. I was drifting while he was feeding and had a good old cry and the midwife took him for an hour so i could sleep but i couldnt because he wasnt there :( managed to go to sleep at around 9 this morn for the first time since i gave birth & woke up and OH was there :cloud9: big boost. I made the decision yesterday to stop breastfeeding as my boobs were so sore (Charlie was a chomper :haha:) and have just given him his first bottle :) he didnt like our breastflow one, wouldnt take it, but midwife came with another and saved the day and he nearly took 2oz :) 

Ooh midwife has just come and said that she thinks it'll be best i stay in tonight to make sure he feeds properly - hes a very slow, very sleepy feeder. Oh well, just didnt want another night without OH, hes been really spectacular :) 

Mums buying a NUK bottle at visiting times, hopefully he'll take to that and get his feeding good :) come on little baby, get your feeding good!


----------



## Mizze

Hi Sam, hope the feeding works out for you.

Well sweep 2 down and sweep 3 booked for Thursday! Midwife didnt say it but she was keen to book in 3rd sweep so I suspect she doesnt hold out much hope for sweep no 2!

Cervix in better position so she could get to it better and therefore it was more uncomfortable - but I am seeing that as a good thing.

I really do NOT want to be induced as it would mean the labour ward and not the birth centre but DH getting nervous and antsy about going overdue and placenta worries and wants me to go into hospital on Saturday for induction if im not in labour by then. 

Slightly disheartened now. 

Mizze xx


----------



## samantha.xo

Mizze said:


> Hi Sam, hope the feeding works out for you.
> 
> Well sweep 2 down and sweep 3 booked for Thursday! Midwife didnt say it but she was keen to book in 3rd sweep so I suspect she doesnt hold out much hope for sweep no 2!
> 
> Cervix in better position so she could get to it better and therefore it was more uncomfortable - but I am seeing that as a good thing.
> 
> I really do NOT want to be induced as it would mean the labour ward and not the birth centre but DH getting nervous and antsy about going overdue and placenta worries and wants me to go into hospital on Saturday for induction if im not in labour by then.
> 
> Slightly disheartened now.
> 
> Mizze xx

Oh hun :hugs: Did she say anything else about your cervix? I hope baby Mizzie decides to come by herself and not by induction. At least your cervix has moved - my progress after sweeps were really quick so hopefully this one tips you towards labour :hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

Mizze said:


> Hi Sam, hope the feeding works out for you.
> 
> Well sweep 2 down and sweep 3 booked for Thursday! Midwife didnt say it but she was keen to book in 3rd sweep so I suspect she doesnt hold out much hope for sweep no 2!
> 
> Cervix in better position so she could get to it better and therefore it was more uncomfortable - but I am seeing that as a good thing.
> 
> I really do NOT want to be induced as it would mean the labour ward and not the birth centre but DH getting nervous and antsy about going overdue and placenta worries and wants me to go into hospital on Saturday for induction if im not in labour by then.
> 
> Slightly disheartened now.
> 
> Mizze xx


Got my fingers crossed for you Mizzie :) hope it all starts for you soon.

I ended up bein induced as waters broke and then nothing happened within their alloted 18 hours ...... I thought I would stay on the midwife led side but ended up being moved to the consultant side for the induction - I must say they were absolutely amazing, and their care exceeded all of my expectations, so dont panic if you have to take that route they take excellent care of you :hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

Nessicle said:


> Lozzy i got no help with BF and certainly n advice or help with FF! I was just left to get on with it. When i asked whether she should be taking more than 2o-30ml Formula they said they didn't want babies taking too much at this young age :shrug:
> 
> Mizze I was 11 days overdue so feel your pain it bloody sucks being that overdue! Hope the sweep helps xx
> 
> Congrats Samantha!!!xx

Ness, Eloise was only taking 30 - 40ml in the hospital and they said it was fine as their tummies were so small. 

I was in tears to one of the midwives as I thought she wasnt taking enough, but she reassured me that that was fine. When I got home my own midwife just said to feed every 3 hours until she starts taking more..... and now shes on 120 - 150ml every 4 hours (6 hours at night) :) x


----------



## KellyC75

Aww Mizzie :hugs: Dont be disheartened....Keep your chin up :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower: Virtual flowers for you

My 1st Son was 10 days late....He was due 22nd December & was born 31st December....Mayby they know its cold out here! :baby::winkwink:


----------



## samantha.xo

mrsbling said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Lozzy i got no help with BF and certainly n advice or help with FF! I was just left to get on with it. When i asked whether she should be taking more than 2o-30ml Formula they said they didn't want babies taking too much at this young age :shrug:
> 
> Mizze I was 11 days overdue so feel your pain it bloody sucks being that overdue! Hope the sweep helps xx
> 
> Congrats Samantha!!!xx
> 
> Ness, Eloise was only taking 30 - 40ml in the hospital and they said it was fine as their tummies were so small.
> 
> I was in tears to one of the midwives as I thought she wasnt taking enough, but she reassured me that that was fine. When I got home my own midwife just said to feed every 3 hours until she starts taking more..... and now shes on 120 - 150ml every 4 hours (6 hours at night) :) xClick to expand...

Since I've switched to formula, LO has taken a 40ml feed :happydance: and midwife said it was perfectly normal for him to take anything around that because their stomachs are tiny tiny - size of a marble when first born and then at 5 days, much bigger. Glad I'm not the only one as I started to panic that he wasn't getting enough! 

Second night alone on the ward (OHs can stay past 8:30 :() and feeling a bit new confident about everything compared to yesterday. Might be having a blood test for my iron levels etc, apparently I'm really pale lol...thought I was pale already, but apparently I can get paler :dohh: 

Gonna try sleeps now!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks girls! I'm giving her colostrum too hoping my milk will come in! 

She's a really greedy baby she wants a feed in-between as 3fl oz doesn't fill her up she only goes 3 hours between feeds too! She just won't settle at the moment either wondering whether I should give her 120ml???


----------



## Nessicle

Mizze I felt the same after my second sweep and look what happened! Xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Nessicle said:


> Thanks girls! I'm giving her colostrum too hoping my milk will come in!
> 
> She's a really greedy baby she wants a feed in-between as 3fl oz doesn't fill her up she only goes 3 hours between feeds too! She just won't settle at the moment either wondering whether I should give her 120ml???

if shes polisjing off 3oz bottles at every feed and still looking for more then i'd start making up 4oz bottles, better to have the extra there just in case she wants it rather than leaving her hungry. Ailsa went onto 4oz at about a week and then 5oz at 2 weeks! now she takes 4-5oz generally every 3-4 hrs in the day and 6-7 hrs at night.


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> Mizze I felt the same after my second sweep and look what happened! Xx

Only thing stopping me from performing my own c-section at the moment Ness. 

Really unhappy - had awful night heartburn dreadful, and DH snored all hte way through I consider it a personal triumph that this morning I am congratulating myself on 
a) not being a widow
b) not heading for the divorce court. 

Do NOT want to be induced and stuck in the freaking hospital from the start
Do NOT want to be wired up to a monitor and stuck on a bed rather than being able to move freely
Do NOT want my labour to be more painful because of the induction
Do NOT want to kill my husband for insisting on the induction b'cos he is afraid on placenta degrading. 

I know this is worst case but at the moment after feck all sleep and spending hours wanting to strangle my husband so optimism is not my strongest point at the moment. 

Off to clean the house from top to bottom - walking is out its blowing a gale and raining cats and dogs here. Am seriously considering getting on the cross trainer later on as an alternative. 

Mizze xxx


----------



## mummyclo

:hugs:
She will come when she is good and ready.... and you can refuse induction, they will just come out and check you every day or so! :)
I think mostly its because peoples dates are wrong...not really the baby is "late" iykwim?
Just do what you want..noone can force you and if your not too uncomfortable..id say let her stay as long as she wants :thumbup:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sending you lots of love and hugs Mizze.

Sorry I don't get on so much. Rosie is very demanding. I hope to catch up with you all very soon once we have established a bit more of a routine.

Lots of love everyone xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmyDra

Hehe! I was a December Dreamer by 9 hours, love it!

My little blonde potato is doing so well, he keeps getting cuter and doesn't look as big as when he was born (I suppose becasue he's not, and because he was born HUUUUGE)


----------



## YoungNImum

Hang in there Mizze xx

Emy i love your avatar pic, he looks big in that. x


----------



## Zana

I haven't been on here for ages!!
How is everyone doing?

Ness how is everything going with baby and feeding. I feel like I'm struggling with feeding at the moment.

Mizze how are you, any signs yet?

Sam CONGRATULATIONS - how are you coping with it all?

Emy I was a December Dreamer by 6hrs and 17 minutes!!

Sorry if I've missed anyone.


----------



## KellyC75

EmyDra said:


> Hehe! I was a December Dreamer by 9 hours, love it!
> 
> My little blonde potato is doing so well, he keeps getting cuter and doesn't look as big as when he was born (I suppose becasue he's not, and because he was born HUUUUGE)

Yey to your December Dreamer :happydance::baby: 

How much did your LO weigh? :shrug:


----------



## ducky1502

Come on baby Mizze.... we're all waiting for you!


----------



## EmyDra

YoungNImum said:


> Hang in there Mizze xx
> 
> Emy i love your avatar pic, he looks big in that. x

Yeah, he looks smaller now! That was literally just after he was born o.o

Can't believe I didn't need any stitches, just a couple of tiny tears that I can barely notice. I had the labour that I wanted to have (apart from the drip/induction bit) was mega ideal.

Thank goodness they didnt let me go over term....he'd have been like...12/13lbs 

Kelly - he was 9lbs 14oz. I couldnt believe it!


----------



## YoungNImum

Well done, lovely head of blonde hair! Glad you had the labour you wonted aswell makes it all more enjoyable, i loved giving birth to my wee women everything was just calm.


----------



## YoungNImum

For the new mummies-https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting/494082-december-dreamers-2010-mummies-keep-touch.html


----------



## YoungNImum

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting/494082-december-dreamers-2010-mummies-keep-touch.html


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congratulations Ness, she is B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L.!


----------



## Nessicle

tryforbaby2 said:


> Congratulations Ness, she is B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L.!

Aw thank you honey xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Anouska I made up 120ml/4oz but she has left the last ounce on all 3 night feeds and is waking 2 hours later for another feed little greedy guzzler!!

Zana I'm FF but expressing to try to encourage my supply - got my first little boob squirt in Ava's nose this morning he he! I've got leakage too not loads but you can see the stains on my pj top!!

Mizze I know you're feeling so fed up right now and I know first hand this won't make you feel better but try to spend the day relaxing - u
I think the fact I resigned myself to the fact I'd need inducing and had a night of pampering and a red wine really helped - my body was relaxed and that night my waters broke! Xxxx


----------



## WILSMUM

she might b having a growth spurt hun - ailsa went through a phase of wanting feeding more regularly at around a week and a half just for a few days an then settled down to 3-4 hourly again.


----------



## Mizze

Ive got a BLOODY show!!!! :wohoo: :yipee:

At last something is happening - I know labour might not be imminent but it happened about 2hrs after the 3rd sweep so im clinging on to it as a sign; Went for a walk with my Mum and MIL and a coffee and scone - nipped to loo and there it was - came home and had more. Yay.

Bump and back feel uncomfortable - no more than than and definately not contractions yet but at this stage im willing to take what I can get! :) 

Ness thanks hon :hugs: 

MW was great this morning - sweep was okay but very little change in cervix from Tuesday so she rang hospital to book for induction - BUT she was really careful to say just cos we booked it we didnt have to have it - we can go get monitored and examined and if they are happy and im still not sure we can ask Dr to delay it if we want. Im not sure I would but nice to be reasurred we can. 

But hopefully it wont come to that and I can go to birth centre (which is next to labour ward in the hospital) instead. :happydance:

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Yay Mizze!!!! Woo hoo! Fx labour starts asap!! Come on Caitlyn!! 

Yeah you're probs right Anouska Mw said to increase to whatever she needs


----------



## lozzy21

Mizze dont dismiss back ache, it can mean somethings happining .


----------



## Mizze

Lozzy am definately keeping an eye on the back ache

Trouble with me is I suffer from it anyway so im used to feeling it - iyswim! :) Still I am definately aware of it.

Off to make myself a cuppa and eat a chocolate chip muffin... 

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Thats what i thought Mizze, i get back ache all the time so dismissed it but it was actualy labour lol


----------



## WILSMUM

fingers crossed mizze!


----------



## spencerbear

I was the same, my whole labour was back pain. Everytime the mw looked in on me, she asked if i was having contractions and i kept saying no just backache which is nothing unusual.....

fingers crossed this is it x


----------



## xkirstyx

oooooooooh yay mizze!!!! fingers crossed this is the start for you! COME ON BABY!!!!! :dust:


----------



## EmyDra

YES YES YES!

Come on little baby Mizze!!!


----------



## EmyDra

Nessicle said:


> Anouska I made up 120ml/4oz but she has left the last ounce on all 3 night feeds and is waking 2 hours later for another feed little greedy guzzler!!
> 
> Zana I'm FF but expressing to try to encourage my supply - got my first little boob squirt in Ava's nose this morning he he! I've got leakage too not loads but you can see the stains on my pj top!!

I started off breastfeeding completely from breast, he got all the colostrum that way - but because of his fussing over latching and then crying and refusal to latch I started pumping against their general advice. He had jaundice though so they wanted me to keep up the regular feeds.

Well...I don't know whats with my boobs but I must be a cow or something :-S, generally takes me 20mins of manual pumping to fill a 125mil bottle, and that's without empting either. I leak constantly and my bras and always all gross and soaked.

Anyone know anything about donation? Anyone else with a crazy supply :wacko:


----------



## mummyclo

Think my supply is just normal now.... i sometimes can get 120ml but very rarely.
I hope to get more when i get my double pump..so i can express and get a break at night and if i go out etc.
I would freeze it if you aren't using it...then u can use it later on! It lasts 6 months in the freezer!


----------



## EmyDra

mummyclo said:


> Think my supply is just normal now.... i sometimes can get 120ml but very rarely.
> I hope to get more when i get my double pump..so i can express and get a break at night and if i go out etc.
> I would freeze it if you aren't using it...then u can use it later on! It lasts 6 months in the freezer!

Yeah, have about 100mil in the fridge cause that can do five days, might start just freezing it though because I NEED to pump to be comfortable so won't get round to using the excess. Looks a bit gross though, like it's separated? That normal?


----------



## mummyclo

Yep, its the fat on top...mine does that too :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Good luck Mizze!! Hope this is it now!! 

Come on baby!!!!!


----------



## samantha.xo

Come on Mizzie!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck Mizzie :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Im lucky if I can get a teaspoon of milk at the moment :( 

My midwife told me all the threes - 3 hours room temp, 3 days fridge and 3 months in the freezer for breastmilk.


----------



## Tierney

Good luck mizze hun xx


----------



## wishingforbub

YAY finally baby mizze is coming!!!! good luck sweety! :)


----------



## lozzy21

No word from Mizzie?


----------



## Mizze

wishingforbub said:


> YAY finally baby mizze is coming!!!! good luck sweety! :)

Bah! I wish! 



lozzy21 said:


> No word from Mizzie?

No news to report my lovely ladies.

Maddening little princess is working to her own timetable only and paying no bloody attention to anyone else. 

Looks like tomorrow might well be induction day after all. 

After the show and backache its all gone quiet - had a moment in hte night when I thought I might have something going on but no. :dohh::dohh:

Have achey back again today but I dont wake up with it - it only appears after ive been moving around and doing stuff for a while.

Will be back on the ball soon as it helps the backache. 

Tempted to eat my own body weight in chocolate muffins.... 

I didnt want the induction but frankly im getting to the point where I dont give a toss anymore - at least I get to know when she is likely to come and we get to have her here. thats more important than anything else

Mizze xx


----------



## ducky1502

Awww no Mizze :( we were all hoping you had gone into labour!

What a stubborn baby u have in there aye!!


----------



## Mizze

Isnt she just- like her Dad - doesnt bode well for the future does it! :rofl:

:hugs: to you all

Off to check hospital bag - AGAIN! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

aW Mizze!! She might surprise you tonight just before your induction! Ava surprised me! Really hope she makes a move naturally xx


----------



## Mizze

Thanks hon - im still hoping in the back of my mind that she kicks off naturally. 

Had a bit more show which is keeping the hope alive but if its induction then so be it. 

Mizze xx


----------



## sammiwry

Come on baby mizze enough enough! You must come out like now as mummy wants to meet you!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hi everyone!

Mizze - Was wondering how you were doing. I hope she gets here very soon for you! xx

Ness - Have you expressed at all? I found it helped get my milk flowing. Although now i'm producing too much, i had to sleep with a nappy on each boob last night to soak up the excess. The nappies were soaked through this morning, its so horrible :( Stupid bloody breastfeeding...

I have a maternity nurse coming this evening. Very interested to see what she can help me with...


----------



## mummyclo

Wow Nat!! Have you tried expressing the excess?
You can freeze it and keep it for later on.
Hope your feeling a bit better too :hugs:


----------



## raquel1980

Come on Baby Mizze!


----------



## Mizze

Thanks my lovelies

No signs yet - induction booked in for tomorrow - have to go in at nine - unless they say its likely to be unfavourable I will have the induction. 

Unless I post before then assume ive gone into hospital in the morning. 

Nat hope the maternity nurse can help! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Nessicle

Nat yeah I'm on the pump as often as possible and also latching Ava on when I can but think she just uses it for pacifying - she doesn't suck very hard! 

Mizze I hope something happens tonight hun you must be beyond fed up :hugs: xx


----------



## Mizze

Thanks Ness.

Yes, just a bit - However with the induction at least I can now put a time frame on it.

Off to get some last baby free rest! :)

Mizze xx


----------



## lozzy21

Good luck for tomorrow mizze


----------



## samantha.xo

Mizze said:


> Thanks Ness.
> 
> Yes, just a bit - However with the induction at least I can now put a time frame on it.
> 
> Off to get some last baby free rest! :)
> 
> Mizze xx

Good luck for tomorrow Mizzie & baby Mizzie! :hugs: is it 9am? I hope induction goes well, and is nice and quick :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Thanks Ness.
> 
> Yes, just a bit - However with the induction at least I can now put a time frame on it.
> 
> *Off to get some last baby free rest! *
> Mizze xx

Thats a good plan :thumbup:

Wishing you all the very best for tomm :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Nut_Shake said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Mizze - Was wondering how you were doing. I hope she gets here very soon for you! xx
> 
> Ness - Have you expressed at all? I found it helped get my milk flowing. Although now i'm producing too much, i had to sleep with a nappy on each boob last night to soak up the excess. The nappies were soaked through this morning, its so horrible :( Stupid bloody breastfeeding...
> 
> I have a maternity nurse coming this evening. Very interested to see what she can help me with...


:hugs:Oh my gosh Nat...Awfull :hugs:

I have been having my own breastfeeding nitemare :cry: Developed mastitus :cry: & awfull blocked ducts

I am now formula feeding Meadow :baby:


----------



## peaches31

hello everyone! i have been extremely busy! congrats to all on babies! 

my little anthony was born on november 30! he was 6lbs. 2oz.

sorry for not updating much sooner! i hope everyone has been well!
 



Attached Files:







mmi.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 60


----------



## samantha.xo

Woohoooo Mizzie's big day today! Baby day! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

samantha.xo said:


> Woohoooo Mizzie's big day today! Baby day! :happydance:

.....:happydance::baby::happydance:


----------



## Zana

Hope everything goes well today Mizzie. Thinking of you.

Hope everyone is ok. 

Glad to hear I'm not the only one finding BF difficult - I was beginning to think I was a freak!


----------



## Nut_Shake

KellyC75 said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Mizze - Was wondering how you were doing. I hope she gets here very soon for you! xx
> 
> Ness - Have you expressed at all? I found it helped get my milk flowing. Although now i'm producing too much, i had to sleep with a nappy on each boob last night to soak up the excess. The nappies were soaked through this morning, its so horrible :( Stupid bloody breastfeeding...
> 
> I have a maternity nurse coming this evening. Very interested to see what she can help me with...
> 
> 
> :hugs:Oh my gosh Nat...Awfull :hugs:
> 
> I have been having my own breastfeeding nitemare :cry: Developed mastitus :cry: & awfull blocked ducts
> 
> I am now formula feeding Meadow :baby:Click to expand...

I am on antibiotics now for mastitius, ugh, so horrid. One of the main reasons i am carrying on with expressing is cos my husband spent £250 on a bloody double breast pump for me and i feel awful just giving up now... I dont know what the hell to do with myself anymore!


----------



## Nut_Shake

WOOOOO Mizze, so excited for you!!

Zana - no def not a freak. Have a look in the breastfeeding forum, most of the threads in their are titled 'want to give up bf!'. Funny how noone ever told us just how annoying it is


----------



## mummyclo

I don't know anyone who finds BFing easy...so don't worry!
It does get better tho...i love it now, but it has taken a while! 
How was the maternity nurse Nat?
x


----------



## xkirstyx

update on mizze!!!! sorry she text me at 12.30 but not been well and been in bed! anyway she said

"in hospital. had drugs to thin cervix. will be another 24hr before anything happen. its bloody boring! will update but most likely nothing till tomorrow."

will keep you updated with anymore text i get! come on baby time to come out now mummy is dying to get some cuddles!!!!!!! :dust: xxxx


----------



## Mizze

On phone. but finally managed to log on. on monitor baby hating it and making me wince. period pain only. will try to log in later. phone pants 4 internet. mizze


----------



## samantha.xo

:happydance: :happydance: come on baby Mizzie! Hospital is pretty boring but it's not for long now! Gogogo!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
Got a text from Mizze... she is in hospital.. had some drugs to thin her cervix but they said it will be 24 hours before anything happens!
Good luck to her and yay on baby mizze coming !!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:

P.S not sure if anyone updated before me :)


----------



## WILSMUM

good luck mizze!!


----------



## Mizze

Tried to post b4. phone is pants tho. am on ward, have period pains but no more. not likely labour will begin b4 tomorrow. baby hated the monitor and kicked hell out of me in revenge. hope to update tomorrow. hospital vv busy! mizze


----------



## Nessicle

come on caitlyn we're all waiting for you!


----------



## Zana

Nut_Shake said:


> WOOOOO Mizze, so excited for you!!
> 
> Zana - no def not a freak. Have a look in the breastfeeding forum, most of the threads in their are titled 'want to give up bf!'. Funny how noone ever told us just how annoying it is

I've taken a look and its been very helpful. I can't believe no one warned me as to how painful it could be either!


----------



## mrsbling

Oooh how excting - Baby Mizzie is on her way......good luck Mizzie, hope your LO is in your arms for a big cuddle soon :hugs: :) x


----------



## YoungNImum

Good luck Mizze im sure you cant wait to meet your baby, bumps had you waiting a long time xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ducky1502

Good luck Mizze :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Good luck Mizze :) 

Come on Caitlyn :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Tried to post b4. phone is pants tho. am on ward, have period pains but no more. not likely labour will begin b4 tomorrow. baby hated the monitor and kicked hell out of me in revenge. hope to update tomorrow. hospital vv busy! mizze

How exciting....Good luck Mizzie, hope your LO is here real soon :baby::cloud9:



Nut_Shake said:


> I am on antibiotics now for mastitius, ugh, so horrid. One of the main reasons i am carrying on with expressing is cos my husband spent £250 on a bloody double breast pump for me and i feel awful just giving up now... I dont know what the hell to do with myself anymore!

Good on you for carrying on...I knew my problems with engorgement/over supply/blocked ducts & mastitus wasnt gonna go away :nope: So decided to stop 

I b/f DS2 until 3 months old & was still suffering with engorgement, so it doesnt always settle down 'given time' :nope: I wish it did, i'd love to be able to b/f for longer

But if you are really struggling & feeling down about the situation (which I was) Then im sure your Hubby would rather have a happy, pain free wife, than worry about the £250 he spent :hugs:

Good luck though :hugs:


----------



## samantha.xo

Any news from Mizzie?


----------



## Mizze

Hi all. so. good news 1st. i have had the 1st prostin tablet and baby movements good cervix softer than yesterday. BUT cervix still behind head and not quite 2cm. Mw said it might be ready tomorrow! eeek! also wards bursting at seams so next tablet might be delayed until they clear backlog on labour and postnatal ward. typical. will be 42 weeks tomorrow. mizze could someone post this to samanthaxos overdue thread in 3rd tri please. thx posting on this phone is bloody torture.


----------



## lozzy21

Ooooo good luck mizze!


----------



## Nessicle

OMG what a pain Mizze!! I hope things get going faster for you soon! Thinking of you :hugs: xx


----------



## EmyDra

Will the next one be number 2 or 3 pessary Mizze? Bless you, induction sucks. Though I got to go home and came back at night? Maybe they think you're more likely to go into labour?

Still, all we can all say is soooooon there will be a Mizze baby :)


----------



## KellyC75

Oh no....More waiting :dohh:

Use the time to 'try' & get as much rest as you can :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck Mizze! Mostly silent stalker here..all of you ladies' babies are so cute :D congrats everyone


----------



## - Butterfly -

Good luck Mizze - you're doing fantastic.

Also Nat - you're such a superwoman continuing to bf and I hope it all gets sorted out for you quickly xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mizze

Tried to post b4. phone is crap. thanks 2 all 4 good wishes. have had 1st tablet 2 induce. but cervix less than 2cm. next tab Due in an hour. no labour signS yet! :( Mizze


----------



## Zana

Mizze said:


> Tried to post b4. phone is crap. thanks 2 all 4 good wishes. have had 1st tablet 2 induce. but cervix less than 2cm. next tab Due in an hour. no labour signS yet! :( Mizze

My labour kicked off about 2 hours after the 2nd tablet - so hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer :)


----------



## Mizze

So, i have had some tightenings on the monitor. hurrah! no more drugs 4 me tonight we will see if this turns into anything. contractions are fine but baby movements really really painful! mizze x


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh good luck, i hope you dont have to wait much longer, big hugs xxxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hope she heads for the exit tonight hun :hugs:


----------



## MrsPhez

Hang in there Mizze! Hope your LO comes quickly now!


----------



## Kerrieann

Good luck mizze!! :yipee: xx


----------



## WILSMUM

good luck mizze :hug:


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck Mizzie :happydance::baby::cloud9:

We are all thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## wishingforbub

good luck Mizze!!! hoping baby will be here soon!!! xx


----------



## spencerbear

Good luck mizze......hope little one isnt much longer for you x x


----------



## samantha.xo

Good luck hun!! Can't wait for the next update :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hope she's here by now! Or at least close :hugs:


----------



## YoungNImum

Any change Mizzie? xx


----------



## Nessicle

hoping mizze's lack of update means shes nearly there are cuddling up to Caitlyn!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I hope Mizze is cuddling Caitlyn as we speak!


----------



## sossypops

Elsethea Raven Brea, born 1st Jan 2011 at 7.02pm after being induced at 13 days overdue. She is gorgeous!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Congratulations sossy


----------



## louise1302

hi everyone. iv had a text from Mizze this morning still no baby :( now 15 days overdue

shes waiting to hear if they will restart the inductions today so hopefully little caitlyn will soon be here

k hun you must hyave one very comfy uterus :hugs: 

will update more if i hear anything xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

lol you beat me to it louise! was just coming on to update! xxx


----------



## mrsbling

Any more news on Baby Mizzie yet? x


----------



## louise1302

anyone heard anything im hoping baby is here or almost here by now


----------



## EmyDra

Ack baby Mizze is much too comfy.


----------



## Mizze

still pregnant. just had third prostin. slight concern after babys hb dipped. baby v active tho. cervix STILL posterior! lots of bloody show after friggin uncomfortable internals. next stop if this unsucsessful probably C section. not what i wanted but beyond caring now. mizze x


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Mizze I hope you are ok and getting that little one out !!! No matter how ! LOL :)
good luck again sweety ! xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aww Mizze you must have one hell of a comfy uterus!!! Hope you avoid csection as that's not what u wanted but totally understandable that you're beyond fed up!!

Good luck...Caitlyn you monkey it's time to come out!!


----------



## Zana

Oh Mizze! Chin up. She'll be here soon no matter how she's delivered. Lots of people cope really well if they've had to have a c-section so don't worry. If you can catch up on missed sleep do it. I suffered from sleep deprivation after being induced because they just dont let you sleep with the constant checks they have to do, and I'm only just catching up - it was awful so sleep as much as you can. 
All the best :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> still pregnant. just had third prostin. slight concern after babys hb dipped. baby v active tho. cervix STILL posterior! lots of bloody show after friggin uncomfortable internals. next stop if this unsucsessful probably C section. not what i wanted but beyond caring now. mizze x

Aww Mizzie :hugs: Your poor thing :hugs:

Youve always been such a positive person on here & thats what I like about you :hugs:

Keep your chin up & I hope Caitlin arrives safe & sound *really soon* :baby::cloud9:


----------



## raquel1980

KellyC75 said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> still pregnant. just had third prostin. slight concern after babys hb dipped. baby v active tho. cervix STILL posterior! lots of bloody show after friggin uncomfortable internals. next stop if this unsucsessful probably C section. not what i wanted but beyond caring now. mizze x
> 
> Aww Mizzie :hugs: Your poor thing :hugs:
> 
> Youve always been such a positive person on here & thats what I like about you :hugs:
> 
> Keep your chin up & I hope Caitlin arrives safe & sound *really soon* :baby::cloud9:Click to expand...

Totally agree Kelly, you really must be beyond fed up now but soon all of this will be behind when you have gorgeous Caitlyn in your arms - she must be so comfy in there!! Thinking of you hun xx


----------



## MrsPhez

Mizze said:


> still pregnant. just had third prostin. slight concern after babys hb dipped. baby v active tho. cervix STILL posterior! lots of bloody show after friggin uncomfortable internals. next stop if this unsucsessful probably C section. not what i wanted but beyond caring now. mizze x

Been thinking of you Mizze. Wondering why they won't put you on the drip to induce? Is it cos of baby's HB? Sorry things aren't going the way you planned. Have my induction booked for Monday (14 days past EDD). Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Nessicle

were all thinking of you Mizze xxx the section isnt that bad after the first 3 days and the scar goes completely numb you just have to take it easier but I do hope you dont have to have one. Hopefully if you do though with it being planned beforehand you'll have lots of special first moments with Caitlyn xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

mizze just text she is having a c section tomorrow :D xxx


----------



## samantha.xo

xkirstyx said:


> mizze just text she is having a c section tomorrow :D xxx

Good lick Mizzie :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck hun!


----------



## lozzy21

MrsPhez said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> still pregnant. just had third prostin. slight concern after babys hb dipped. baby v active tho. cervix STILL posterior! lots of bloody show after friggin uncomfortable internals. next stop if this unsucsessful probably C section. not what i wanted but beyond caring now. mizze x
> 
> Been thinking of you Mizze. Wondering why they won't put you on the drip to induce? Is it cos of baby's HB? Sorry things aren't going the way you planned. Have my induction booked for Monday (14 days past EDD). Wishing you all the best.Click to expand...

They cant put the drip on unless the cervix is soft ect


----------



## EmyDra

:) hope it goes well for her. I was a day away from a C-section, and wouldn't have declined it after all those awful awful pessaries :(


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck for tommorow Mizzie :flower:


----------



## mrsbling

OOOh good luck for tomorrow Mizzie, at least you now know you will have LO in your arms tomorrow :hugs: x


----------



## ducky1502

Good luck mizze. The end is in sight :)


----------



## MrsPhez

lozzy21 said:


> MrsPhez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> still pregnant. just had third prostin. slight concern after babys hb dipped. baby v active tho. cervix STILL posterior! lots of bloody show after friggin uncomfortable internals. next stop if this unsucsessful probably C section. not what i wanted but beyond caring now. mizze x
> 
> Been thinking of you Mizze. Wondering why they won't put you on the drip to induce? Is it cos of baby's HB? Sorry things aren't going the way you planned. Have my induction booked for Monday (14 days past EDD). Wishing you all the best.Click to expand...
> 
> They cant put the drip on unless the cervix is soft ectClick to expand...

I see! Wishing her all the best for tomorrow's C-Sec :flower:


----------



## dollyminxture

Eventually got round to posting... my beautiful baby boy was born boxing day at 4.43pm weighing 8lb14 via emergency section after a 24 our labour. :)


----------



## samantha.xo

dollyminxture said:


> Eventually got round to posting... my beautiful baby boy was born boxing day at 4.43pm weighing 8lb14 via emergency section after a 24 our labour. :)

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Good luck today Mizze :hugs:

Dollyminxture congratulations


----------



## Nessicle

hope mizze is ok x


----------



## EmyDra

Can't wait to hear from Mizze, hope all is going/has gone well.

Ness - that's a gorgeous pic of you and Ava


----------



## mummyclo

Ness you look really good! I haven't got hardly any of me and Freddie as i look like shit all the time!! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

EmyDra said:


> Can't wait to hear from Mizze, hope all is going/has gone well.
> 
> Ness - that's a gorgeous pic of you and Ava




mummyclo said:


> Ness you look really good! I haven't got hardly any of me and Freddie as i look like shit all the time!! :haha:


Aw thanks girls its just tons of concealer and bronzer though :haha: My hair is a right state my roots are desperate to be done, got a home kit but cant do it til my section scar has healed properly cos of the leaning of the bath to rise it off lol

i dont have many of me with Ava and dont have one at all of me and OH with her!


----------



## mummyclo

Ive only put makeup on once or twice since he was born!! :sick:
I am a sour milk state!! :rofl:


----------



## Mizze

Caitlyn Sophie Boyle born by elective C-Section at 10*52am today. 7lbs8. and 17 days overdue. totally perfect and wonderful. i feel great and so far she is v contented. mizze x


----------



## Xaviersmom

yaay mizze congrats!


----------



## mummyclo

yey!!!! congrats mizze!! :yipee:


----------



## Nessicle

Congratulations Mizze!!! So happy she is finally here!!xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raquel1980

HOORAY!! So happy Caitlyn is finally here, can't wait to see piccies xx


----------



## lozzy21

Congrats Mizze, you were right about Niamh ending up 2 months older than Caitlyn


----------



## MrsPhez

Congrats Mizze!


----------



## WILSMUM

yay!! cingrats mizze so glad lo is finally here and yr botrh doing well :hug:


----------



## WILSMUM

WILSMUM said:


> yay!! cingrats mizze so glad lo is finally here and yr botrh doing well :hug:

 can u tell i wrote this one handed while giving Ailsa her bottle\!!!!!! lol!!


----------



## hopefully2

Great news mizze, thrilled foryou


----------



## mummyclo

LOL Anouska!!


----------



## KellyC75

Mizze said:


> Caitlyn Sophie Boyle born by elective C-Section at 10*52am today. 7lbs8. and 17 days overdue. totally perfect and wonderful. i feel great and so far she is v contented. mizze x

How wonderfull :baby::cloud9:

Many Congratulations to you :happydance:


----------



## Tierney

Yay congrats Mizze x


----------



## ducky1502

Congrats mizze :)


----------



## wishingforbub

congrats mizze!!! finally your bundle has arrived!!! :)


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations mizze, glad she finally made it x


----------



## cho

massive congratulations mizzee, well done!!! xxxx


----------



## samantha.xo

Congrats Mizzie! Finally she's here :hugs: I bet she's wonderful, can't wait to hear more :hugs:


----------



## Vixen_17

Congratulations from us too Mizze, welcome to the world at long last little un!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Congratulations Mizze!!!!! :flower:


----------



## mrsbling

Mizze said:


> Caitlyn Sophie Boyle born by elective C-Section at 10*52am today. 7lbs8. and 17 days overdue. totally perfect and wonderful. i feel great and so far she is v contented. mizze x

Wow Congratulations Mizzie :) I bet you are sooooo delighted x


----------



## Kerrieann

Yay congratualtions mizze!! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## EmyDra

:D!!!

Congrats Mizze - so glad you finally have your little girl :cloud9:


----------



## YoungNImum

Glad to hear she is here Mizzie :D im sure your glad to have her xx


----------



## Zana

Congratulations Mizze!!
Hope you are all doing well :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## Mizze

Hi learning to type 1 handed - caitlyn feeding at moment

so happy to be home - but more than a bit overwhelmed at the moment!!

thanks for all yr good wishes and thoughts esp over the last week.

Mizze


----------



## lozzy21

Its just your hormones settaling down hun, it gets better, Glad your home :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely to hear from you Mizzie...:flower:

Many Congratulations again :baby::cloud9:

So pleased your home, make sure you take it easy, I stayed in bed for the 1st days, DH waited on me hand & foot, which really helped my healing :thumbup:

Dont forget we are all moved onto the other thread now...Look forward to chatting more, when you have time! :winkwink:


----------



## Shabutie

I had my Daughter Amara on 28th December. She wasnt due until 7th January, but I had to be induced. She weighed 7lbs 11oz.

Can I be added please?

xXx


----------



## samantha.xo

Mizze said:


> Hi learning to type 1 handed - caitlyn feeding at moment
> 
> so happy to be home - but more than a bit overwhelmed at the moment!!
> 
> thanks for all yr good wishes and thoughts esp over the last week.
> 
> Mizze

Totally know the feeling hun :haha: we all do, it's such a massive thing & I'm still feeling massively overwhelmed and anxious. So glad you're home and you're all well :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Mizze said:


> Hi learning to type 1 handed - caitlyn feeding at moment
> 
> so happy to be home - but more than a bit overwhelmed at the moment!!
> 
> thanks for all yr good wishes and thoughts esp over the last week.
> 
> Mizze

 Aww fantastic Mizze - congratulations :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

as the others have said its just hormones i felt that way for about 2 weeks especially after Ava's traumatic birth but i feel so much more settled this week , so give it a few weeks and if you feel like crying at any point let it all out it really helps xx


----------



## dollyminxture

Hi ladies, just wondering if any of the december dreamers are still on here, and if so how everyone is doing, both babies and mummies? :)


----------



## KellyC75

:flower:We are on another thread now....December dreamers keep in touch


----------



## YoungNImum

KellyC75 said:


> :flower:We are on another thread now....December dreamers keep in touch

Yea please come over and join us :)


----------



## KellyC75

Just reminiscing! :kiss:


----------

